#ubuntu 2005-05-02
<Marko01> Hi guys sorry to bug. Kind of new and really don't want to use the Word Microsoft in this chat but here it goes. Is there a way to have Identities setup in Evolution much the same as Outlook Express, where email from two seperate accounts does not go in the same Inbox.
<Guga> dcraven, then what after uninstalling nvidia-common-kernel?
<thr1ce> nad, nevermind, got her :)
<thr1ce> these codecs should work in totem too right ?
<dcraven> Guga, I'm sorry. I am unfamiliar with SIS chips... I wouldn't think the nvidia modules are in order though. I'd restart X after uninstalling them.
<nad> thr1ce: theres an faq regarding adding gpg keys (why these problems?)
<ishkabob> yeah looks like it
<ishkabob> all of them say that it is used by 0
<Guga> ok, dcraven.  cross your digits
<whnp> Marko01, you can either use filters ... or use vfolders
<thr1ce> nad, will totem recognize these codecs ?
<dcraven> Guga, good luck :)
<ompaul> Marko01, you can write lots of rules to do stuff like that
<nad> should
<whnp> either way just set it to filter based on the recipient
<Marko01> Would I hav to do this via command line?
<dcraven> brb
<whnp> Marko01,
<tcwd> Can someone help me with making my sound work?  I'm a n00b to linux in general.
<Guga> blender 3d still won't work, dcraven
<tcwd> The driver is installed...
<tcwd> and I checked the volume... its not muted...
<tcwd> what could the problem be?
<beh> ishkabob: try doing modprobe -r sbp2 modprobe -r ohci1394 modprobe -r ieee1394
<Shufla> hello :D
<ishkabob> k
<ishkabob> one second
<beh> then re starting them by doing modprobe sbp2 modprobe ohci1394 and modprobe ieee1394
<whnp> Marko01, , nope ... just go to tools -> filter editor inside evolution
<krusbjorn> g'night
<Shufla> rotfl. i'm reading user friendly :D as tech-support worker and coder that comic-book is great :D
<Marko01> Cool the thing is I have two emails I just want them both to have there own inboxes. I thank your for your time and effort.
<Abood> guys, iv got proplem with sound, when i try to open Totem on a move; it told me Error: Alsa Device "Default" is already in use by another program . ??? any idea ?!
<ishkabob> k
<ishkabob> i did all those things
<whnp> Marko01, if you sort the emails into their own "Inboxes" you can do this with a filter run when the mail comes in
<ishkabob> i plugged in the ipod
<ishkabob> nothin
<ishkabob> oh wait
<Marko01> Okay I already have an account setup for marko01 and mail is coming in from my provider.
<enplo> is there something like chkconfig in ubuntu?
<nad> emplo: no, not yet
<Marko01> Now I want to setup Evolution to pull mail down from the same provider using an account on the server called testm.
<ishkabob> ok yeah
<ishkabob> nothing
<nad> ishkabob: tail /var/log/messages
<enplo> nad: ok thanks
<ishkabob> Apr 20 17:10:35 localhost kernel: sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debia n.org>
<ishkabob> Apr 20 17:10:46 localhost kernel: ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@d ebian.org>
<ishkabob> Apr 20 17:10:46 localhost kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A]  -> GSI 5 ( level, low) -> IRQ 5
<ishkabob> Apr 20 17:10:46 localhost kernel: ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[ 5]   MMIO=[ef001000-ef0017ff]   Max Packet=[2048] 
<ishkabob> Apr 20 17:10:48 localhost ieee1394.agent[9047] :      eth1394: blacklisted
<transgress> grar... freaking nvidia driver won't work in 1280x800
<nad> ishakabob: yea, i thought the 1394 module was blacklisted
<ishkabob> what exactly am i looking for?
<ishkabob> what does that mean?
<Rav> I have a question regarding dependencies
<enplo> one more question. what kernel parameter should i use so that kernel messages are not printed during boot-up?
<Rav> One of my programs called for libstdc++6 and it apparently exists for i386.. however the subinfo it getsis apparently (4.0-0pre6ubuntu7)
<nad> enplo: install usplash for a boot screen splash image
<Rav> Am I looking at anew kernel here?
<transgress> the driver is set to `1280x800... but i have about 3 inches of blackness if i use the nvidia xorg.conf
<nad> ishkabob: i'm not familiar with ipods, check the forums
<enplo> nad: oh, i didn't know usplash was ready yet. thanks, i'll try it out
<ishkabob> ok, does anyone else have any ideas about my blacklisted 1394 module?
<HrdwrBoB> ishkabob: looks like it's trying to load firewire ethernet?
<beh> ishkabob: sometimes it just stays on the charging screen and doesnt go to the do not disconnect screen, i just modprobe -r those 3 modules then re modprobe them until it works. sometimes it takes more than one try
<HrdwrBoB> stuff is weird
<nad> enplo: it's not packaged yet, go to sourceforge. works fine i hear.
<ishkabob> k thanks for all your help
<transgress> do the marillat packages work with ubuntu?
<SeamusLP> Indeed they do
<nad> transgress: 1280x800? is this a widescreen lcd?
<transgress> nad:  yeah it's a 15.4 lappy
<nad> good luck with the nVidia driver
<transgress> nad: heh well others have their's working... i just can't heh
<Rav> Hmm still hoping is someone can answer my question regarding (4.0-0pre6ubuntu7)
<nad> transgress: the codecs are just libraries, put them in the right spot, voila
<transgress> nad:  wouldn't be willing to tell me where to put them wouldya?
<transgress> wanna be able to play some of my dvd's
<johan1> hello everybody
<nad> trangress: /usr/lib/your app/some place
<suix> hi
<suix> I've problems on playing music with gstreamer
<nakata> don't we all...
<nakata> the gstringer plugin for amaroK seems to have a hard time crossfading
<suix> well it plays music so fast
<nad> bye all. the kids wanna eat.
<usual> hi
<j^3_> hi usual
<jcole> how do i make cp copy hidden files/dirs?
<beh> jcole are you talking about dirs that start with a dot
<jcole> beh: ya, i want to include them in my cp -r
<Juhaz> cp -r already copies hidden files
<nekohayoo> is there a way to specify the locale to use for a specific user? (for example, have an user have every program in french, or spanish?)
<kerframil> nekohayoo: have you tried exporting LANG?
<eaon> isn't that done on login through gdm?
<kerframil> assuming that you're _not_ using gdm of course ;)
<nekohayoo> no, I am.. I just didn't really think of this.. since I'm using fast switching applet
<nekohayoo> but it would be cool to have it.. .defaulted
<kerframil> nekohayoo: well, gdm let's you choose the language (on a per-user basis) and optionally set it as the default for that user, or just for the session
<kerframil> what more could you want?
<transgress> would anyone know where the .deb package of libdvdcss2 from marillat installs to?  i'm trying to add the library to totem
<speel> Hey hoary is complaining about the nvidia kernel module anything i can do?
<nekohayoo> kerframil, if I choose that language to be default, on the gdm login (on TTY8, since it's fast user switched..), will it be on a per-user basis?
<kerframil> nekohayoo: yes, I believe so
<transgress> ah i found it
<nekohayoo> kerframil, I'll give it a try, hold on :)
<johan2> I wan't to change the spelling suggestions from swedish to English?
<johan2> Im using Gaim
<johan2> Can somebody help me?Are total newbe
<johan2> :)
<stego> Hi, does anyone know why the guide comments out Marillat's sources when installing mplayer and then uncomments them? Apt now tells me it's 'holding back' mplayer-386 every time I do an upgrade.
<nekohayoo> kerframil, it works, it's so amazing! :) that's why I love linux. Thanks for the quick advice ^^ the gnome panel was not "translated" however, I believe this may be fixed by killing it?
<LinuxJones> johan2, you want to change the default languge that Gnome uses ?
<kerframil> nekohayoo: hmm, worth a shot: kill -HUP `pidof gnome-panel`
<squinn> oy. I hate it. My wireless adapter works with Warty, not so much Hoary.
<stego> kerframil, why not: killall gnome-panel
<johan2> LinuxJones: oh I see, I have to change in gnome!!
<kerframil> stego: if you want to be pedantic then why not: killall -HUP gnome-panel
<kerframil> ;)
<LinuxJones> johan2, you jsut wnat to change to english in gaim... or every application (gnome) ??
<LinuxJones> johan2, sorry do you want :(
<zoldar> has anybody got problems with gvim ?   when i change font, the screen doesn't refresh itself during scrolling, i have to do it by hand with ctrl+L... ??
<johan2> LinuxJones: Sorry no I don't want to change defult language only the spelling help.
<stego> kerframil, or even: killall -s HUP gnome-panel.
<LinuxJones> johan2, ahhh like myspell or something ?
<stego> kerframil, *that's* pedantic
<kerframil> stego: indeed
<LinuxJones> johan2, aspell should be installed by default you will probably want to goto console and type sudo apt-get install aspell-en
<nekohayoo> kerframil, nope, didn't change anything.. I'll see on next reboot maybe
<nekohayoo> thanks again
<kerframil> nekohayoo: hmm, ok
<Owl^> ubuntu rox!
<Owl^> umm... sorry. :D
<Owl^> felt like saying it... because it's true.
<johan2> LinuxJones: okej will try!
<tweek> manworld
<pr3vi0uz>  sup poeple
<tweek> lol
<tweek> manaworld*
<pr3vi0uz> wow?
<tweek> worst typo :\
<pr3vi0uz>  hehe
<pr3vi0uz>  isnt kubuntu the same distro as ubuntu? cause a couple of programs wouldn't run  in gnome but on this kde everything  works ?
<limer> is there a burning program that installs by default with ubuntu?
<transgress> is it 1280x960 that has the proper ratio?
<|QuaD-> limer: cdrecord
<limer> cli?
<transgress> brb
<|QuaD-> uhuh
<limer> |QuaD-: I will have to learn more cli burning apps :P  in the meantime, is there a good frontend?
<|QuaD-> limer: i am sure there is
<Nermal> nautilus, k3b, gnomebaker, xcdroast ?
<limer> I didn't realize nautilus could be used as a frontend Nermal, thx :D
<Nermal> if you insert a blank cd / dvd nautilus will open at burn:/// for you
<les_> i have 3 linux systems on a network, 1 fc2, 1fc3 and ubuntu 5.04.  I have a usb printer conntected thru a usb print server.  I can print for both fc boxes but cannot print from ubuntu, although i can configure using ipp. any suggestions?
<CB201> hey guys...what logfile is best for use with root-tail?
<LinuxJones> limer, I like graveman and gnomebaker
<Nermal>  /var/log/messages?
<limer> thx LinuxJones
<squinn> weird semi-on-topic question
<squinn> best windows cd burner
<Nermal> nero ?
<squinn> i've got to burn warty again, that's why
<pr3vi0uz> lol
<Quest-Master> ack
<Quest-Master> I hate Nero :(
<tweek> :\
<justinf> knoppix live cd - it has k3b on it
<slappy17> ive been usin nero, lately
<Quest-Master> It fails EVERY SINGLE TIME it tries to burn something
<tweek> nero isnt that bad
<squinn> Well, here's what happened to me.
<slappy17> alcohol?
<Quest-Master> And my CD Burners on Linux have NEVER failed
<pr3vi0uz>  so does Kubuntu
<slappy17> ya xcdroast is nice
<squinn> I've just burnt my Hoary CD from Gentoo which is obsolete.
<slappy17> ahh..gentoo..
<slappy17> emerge gentoo
<squinn> And I now realize Hoary's kernel is non-compatible with my wireless adapter.
<slappy17> can i apt-get install gentoo?
<squinn> yep,
<justinf> gentoo - wait 3 days for kde to compile... serious wastage of electricity...
<slappy17> nice
<slappy17> use the -p
<squinn> it will install a window manager
<slappy17> they have portage and source
<transgress> justinf: took me about 6 hours to compile
<slappy17> in fact, their dvd has most of the portages on it
<transgress> justinf: and just because you don't use it, doesn't mean you have to try to make it seem superior.
<justinf> transgress -> i did use it...
<chavo> justinf, takes less than a day to build entire KDE.
<slappy17> fight! fight!
<transgress> did being the keyuword justinf
<chavo> I do it and I'm running kubuntu.
<transgress> justinf: it's kind of like ex girlfriends... you say a lot more shxt when you aren't with them anymore
<tweek> "fight! fight!"
<justinf> transgress -> but i thought my cpu had better things to be doing than emerge -compile...
<pr3vi0uz>  im just wondering if kubuntu is the sister of ubuntu how come no one talks  in that channel lol
<slappy17> lol tweek
<slappy17> lets egg them on
<tweek> yea
<slappy17> HEY! HE CALLED YOU A JERK!
<slappy17> you gunna take that?
<tweek> !
<tweek> seriously?!
<slappy17> i love religion
<slappy17> hell ya, hee did!
<transgress> justinf: i'm sure you do some seriously hardcore worthwhile things that emerge just got in the way of
<slappy17> ya!
<tweek> oneone!
<justinf> transgress -> not really. i dont get the ex girlfriend thing. i just think that gentoo is an utter waste of time.
<slappy17> emerge -k...good stuff
<slappy17> well, you dont like source, but it has portages
<slappy17> you dont have to compile everything
<justinf> transgress -> do a google for "gentoo is rice".. says it all
<tweek> source is fun! :}
<slappy17> and! its python..YAY!
<slappy17> you racists
<tweek> rice isnt racist
<tweek> ricers
<transgress> justinf: i've seen it... but perhaps you should realize the fact that linux was built around custom compiling.
<slappy17> what!? it sisnt
<slappy17> heh
<justinf> nah - thats just the website.not me.
<johan2> LinuxJones: aspell-en was already installed. In openoffice I am abel to shift between SWE and EN (the F7 key or in the menu)
<slappy17> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
<slappy17> GENTOO IS FOR RICERS!?!?! LOL
<tweek> rapeh4x
<slappy17> dood.
<slappy17> thats lame
<johan2> Gaim don't give me what option?:(
<justinf> transgress -> i know. compiled my first kernel in 1998. couldnt be arsed now -i just want to get on with stuff and do some work for my clients.
<tweek> NiN-closer
<tweek> :}
<transgress> i am by no means advocating gentoo over other distro's... however, there is no point in arguing over distros and putting one below another.
<slappy17> --usepkg (-k)
<slappy17>     Tells emerge to use binary packages (from $PKGDIR) if they are available, thus possibly avoiding some time-consuming compiles.
<transgress> i use gentoo, ubuntu, slackware, and freebsd...
<slappy17> man emerge
* Nermal builds the trolls a bridge
<transgress> slappy17: that's true... there are packagecd's...
<slappy17> ya, we're trolls...meanwhile this channel is app support
<justinf> transgress - i know - i'm a jaded warrior from the red hat versus debian days during the dotcom boom... and lets not mention the gnome versus kde verus fluxbox versus icewm flamewars!
<slappy17> nothing troll'ish there
<tweek> hehehe@trools
<tweek> troll
<slappy17> dood..its all icewm
<slappy17> no windowmaker?
<slappy17> an vi
<HrdwrBoB> transgress: there's a lot of point, one needs a way to discern what to install
<tweek> babies?!!
<slappy17> so why are you guys forking w/ ubuntu?
<transgress> HrdwrBoB: huh?
<tweek> ubuntu is great i use it in both my machines
<HrdwrBoB> you need to rate distros (at least personally) for your purpose in order to decide what you want to run
<tweek> (but not hoary) ;)
<justinf> you gotta try enlightenment - first tried it back in 99 and i still cant figure it out... serious hackerish window manager though.
<transgress> and let's keep in mind... things may take up cpu on gentoo, but things take up a lot more ram on ... iuno... distro's based around the modularized kernel concept...
<HrdwrBoB> transgress: do you know what you're talking about?
<HrdwrBoB> what on earth do you mean
<transgress> distro's are made different to fit different needs... that doesn't make one better or worse
<HrdwrBoB> if it's modularised
<slappy17> ya it does
<HrdwrBoB> it means the modules aren't used, they aren't loaded
<justinf> transgress - if my cpu is being used up , i just drop back to icewm/flux etc.. its no big deal.
<b2s> transgress: lol, its not THAT much more ram.  barely any at all
<slappy17> redhat sucks entierly
<slappy17> what good is redhat?
<tweek> none?
<slappy17> right!
<slappy17> and they make me use fedora at work...-=sigh=-
<Edgan> slappy17: Red Hat as a company, RHEL, Fedora, or all of the above?
<transgress> how is it i get more shit for advocating no distro over another than those who are whoring for a single distro
<b2s> slappy17: redhat is perfectly fine.  maybe it just isn't ideal for your particular situation.
<slappy17> all of the above
<justinf> redhat are totally off my radar screen...
<transgress> ima go back to freebsd now... catch you guys later
<slappy17> dood...it hasnt been ideal in 4+ years, b2s
<tweek> 9.2 blew
<slappy17> and yum w/ fedora.. and apt!? what a JOKE!
<justinf> freebsd - cool... like their ethos and stuff.. good luck with it!
<tweek> i used it for a while
<Edgan> slappy17: I have liked Fedora, but they are beginning to do more things that annoy me. I am looking at moving to Ubuntu.
<slappy17> its all still broken
<b2s> heh, tweek you didn't like redhat 9.2?  me either ;)
<slappy17> yep!  i cant yum upgrade without dependency issues
* b2s giggles
<tweek> :|
<tweek> whuteva
<slappy17> the best release of redhat was 7.1 where up2date had a mem leak..that was my favorite
* tweek giggles
<b2s> slappy17: I've never had any dependancy issues with yum/up2date under rhel
<slappy17> what!?
<Edgan> slappy17: you might try smart, it is kind of like a hybrid between apt and yum, and can supposedly resolve dependecies across conflicting repos
<slappy17> you're joking
<slappy17> Edgan: thanks for the tip..ill try
<Edgan> slappy17: My favorite was rh8 with the rpm hang issue
<justinf> up2date - *shiver* - dont remind me.... pure hell...
<slappy17> ahh...good one
<slappy17> and everything under 7....when wuftp was default installed! AWESOME!
<slappy17> because you all know how secure wuftp is
<slappy17> ya, redhat is great
<Edgan> slappy17: Others used wuftpd at the time. vsftpd which Red Hat uses now was written in house, I think.
<justinf> still - thats not as bad as linspire "everything runs as root"
<slappy17> well..linux distros stuck w/ wu...
<slappy17> did slackware?
<MacIver> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   4522 2005-03-23 19:53 proftpd-1.2.10-i486-2
<Edgan> I used Slackware before Red Hat. The lack of good package management is why I moved away from Slackware.
<b2s> slappy17: people still use slackware?
<Edgan> b2s: hehe, yeah
* MacIver raises hand
<HrdwrBoB> b2s: masochists mainly
<slappy17> ya..they do
<b2s> I used that back in '96...
<MacIver> dropline ;-)
<slappy17> dood!! People who think Gentoo rules because they can't use RPM properly
<HrdwrBoB> b2s: same
<slappy17> bah
<slappy17> that website is full of lies
<justinf> btw, installed warty on an old iMac over the weekend... bit slow - but it worked..
<tweek> later :}
<MacIver> slappy17: eh?
<zoldar> can anybody recommend some 2-pane style graphical file manager ? something like midnight commander but in x ...?
<slappy17> konq
<slappy17> heh
<justinf> zoldar - konqie
<Edgan> does dpkg have something that is equivlent to rpm -V or rpm -Va?
<MacIver> <slappy17> that website is full of lies <--what website?
<zoldar> i has 2-pane layout ?
<zoldar> it
<slappy17> gentoo is rice
<zoldar> ok thanks
<Edgan> gentoo is fine as long as you are willing to wait for the compiling to finish
<eaon> slappy17: it's a /joke/
<slappy17> edgan...dood..-k
<b2s> Edgan: the problem I have with gentoo isn't the compile times (well, the main problem) its that things break during upgrades
<Edgan> slappy17: dpkg -k packagename?
<slappy17> emerge -k package
<MacIver> "I essentially started using Gentoo because my ....ing KDE clock would never show the right time in Red Hat."
<Edgan> b2s: Isn't that true with upgrades of anything other than maybe debian stable?
<justinf> edgan - i installed gentoo (full source compile) on a 400 mhz desktop over 3 days - and i swear to god, Ubuntu, or rather Kubuntu ran faster... now, if i was a kernel hacker , i could have made Gentoo run faster, but i'm not. it's all a bit of hype in my view.
<r4nd0m1di0t> working out of the box is uncommon 4 gentoo
<Edgan> justinf: hehe
<b2s> Edgan: no.  the majority of my systems use rhel, and they don't break at all during upgrades.  of course, most of the packages are custom, but thankfully rpms are trivial to patch and rebuild
<b2s> hopefully ubuntu will be as good about upgrades and rhel, and I'll switch to that.
<r4nd0m1di0t> yeah u have to use the right flags
<Edgan> b2s: yeah, I looked into ubuntu as a server. It seems to have as many packages in main as rhel.
<b2s> er "as rhel, and I'll switch to this"
<justinf> this might seem like  a weird question, but in the real world ,are you people noticing more and more folks using Linux? I'm certainly noticing it.. and i dont think its being picked up in those "surveys" of usage that we see all the time...
<b2s> Edgan: I don't think it has as many packages as main... rhel is like 4 CDs, not 1.
<Edgan> b2s: main isn't everything on the cd
<Edgan> b2s: just the default install
<b2s> Edgan: ah, how big is main then?
<Edgan> b2s: like 1300 packages
<Edgan> b2s: where as rhel is like 1400-1500
<b2s> hmm.  I kept finding myself having to add universe for lots of packages... though this happens to be on my desktop.  I don't know how it will be on servers.
<johan2> LinuxJones: It is not only me how have this problem:( http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7891.html
<Edgan> b2s: yeah, but I found myself adding lots of packages from repos under redhat
<Edgan> b2s: ubuntu has postfix, apache2, php, dovecot, cyrus-imapd, etc in main
<Edgan> b2s: packages.ubuntu.com
<r4nd0m1di0t> red hat ... dunno why, but it makes me think of a rubber
<b2s> Edgan: the only packages I added under rhel were courier-mta and pure-ftpd, both of which are in universe on ubuntu
<LinuxJones> johan2, that sucks I am sure it will be fixed asap :)
<Edgan> b2s: what other services do you use in redhat? That you would want in ubuntu main?
<verden01> Hi
<b2s> Edgan: I just installed my laptop with ubuntu about 3 days ago, so I haven't had much time to really plan out that sort of thing.
<Edgan> b2s: I installed it in my laptop the other day. It is nice. It didn't go so well on a junk desktop I tried it on.
<johan2> LinuxJones: Yes it is importent for me to have.  I can't spell so good in English:(
<johan2> LinuxJones: Thank you anyway.. I will ask everybody hera ones:-P
<dts> how can i install esddsp?
<nickrud> dts it's in esound-clients
<nickrud> or somthing like that :)
<transgress> anyone use checkinstall with ubuntu?
<cnez0red> arg! Why do I get all these system freezes? It never used to happen with mandrake.
<SQL_Sam> does mozilla come with flash player installed?
<Tuxicity> SQL_Sam, follow instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<mjr> SQL_Sam, no, due to restrictions placed by macromedia; see above
<SQL_Sam> sweet!
<SQL_Sam> I did install it then!
<SQL_Sam> yipee i did something right!!!
<SQL_Sam> i was trying to install if for konqueror though....
<CB201> 'lo
<johan2> Everybody!!  I have a problem and  the same problem are in the forum not solved. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7891.html
<transgress> anyone know of another program that would work like checkinstall?
<dts> nickrud, ok let me try that
<dts> yep works
<CB201> I get the following error when I try to run a program: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: no such file or directory
<johan2> Some heroes in here?:'(
<SQL_Sam> does konqueror have a flash player?
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, you can try the flashplayer-mozilla in multiverse
<slappy17> im a hero
<nickrud> It's always worked for me, but I have heard of people it doesn't work for
<johan2> slappy17: sounds good:)
* nickrud reads back in the log
<transgress> herm i may put x86 on this box instead of amd64... missing so many packages bleh
<dts> dennis@dennis01:~/python/test$ esddsp -m skype
<dts> /dev/dsp-1: No such file or directory
<dts> /dev/dsp-1: Connection refused
<djm62> autochthon!
<dts> ?
<CB201> I get the following error when I try to run a program: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: no such file or directory
<CB201> can anyone help?
<CB201> I don't know where I can instlal that lib file from
<Pluk> trying to install maya?
<CB201> me? no...
<dts> CB201, can you run synaptic?
<CB201> dts, yes...it's not there
<dts> synaptic?
<slappy17> johan2: sorry, i dont know about that aspell-no
<SQL_Sam> i cant seem to connect to irc.mozilla.org? anyone else have problems?
<slappy17> its not in any gaim doc?
<mjr> CB201, I once ran into that, and did a really ugly thing that worked for me but that you really shouldn't do
<CB201> dts, at least, it's not in synaptic under that name
<mjr> namely, created the following symlink in /usr/lib:
<mjr> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 -> libstdc++.so.6
<dts> CB201, did you try installing the libs with aptget
<dts> apt-get
<Pluk> maybe symlink libstdc++-lib6.2.2.so.3 to libstdc++6.so.x in /usr/lib
<Pluk> doh too late
<CB201> dts, yes...that file is definitely not in any repositories. see for yourself.
<cnez0red> hey gl graphics keep screwing up my system. Anyone else have that problem?
<CB201> mjr, that sounds a bit dangerous
<Tuxicity> CB201, did you compile this prog yourself?
<mjr> CB201, good ;)
<LinuxJones> johan2, Good Luck :)
<slappy17> does it invoke aspell directly?
<slappy17> can you just symlink aspell to aspell-no?
<CB201> Tuxicity, all I did was untar it
<slappy17> that sounds really lame typing it out
<nickrud> heh
<Tuxicity> CB201, which prog is it?
<XandriX> hi slappy17
<johan2> slappy17:It's ok checking in the gaim doc now:-/
<nickrud> johan2, maybe the gaim site has a work around
<ShadowRage> does warty have any known issues with a dell optiplex GX1?
<CB201> Tuxicity...it's a game called N
<CB201> http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/n.html
<ShadowRage> does warty have any known issues with a dell optiplex GX1?
<transgress> is there an ubuntu package for ndiswrapper?
<slappy17> hi Xandri
<ShadowRage> it cant detect a cdrom on bootup
<ShadowRage> EVEN THOUGH that's the medium it's using
<ShadowRage> dell optiplex GX1 with 96 mb of ram
<johan2>  slappy17: Im a linux newbe. What is symlink aspell to aspell-no?
<Juhaz> transgress, ndiswrapper-utils, the kernel module is in the base ubuntu kernel
<ShadowRage> anyone know?
<slappy17> ah, its basicly a "symbolic/soft" link that points to another file
<slappy17> its a file that points to another file
<slappy17> through the file system
<slappy17> there are also hard links that point to the file but in a different manner, you could say that it is even the same file with a different name
<johan2> nickrud: Im cheking now..
<slappy17> hardlinks are restricted to filesystems but symlinks dont care..
<nickrud> johan2, see if they have any kind of bugzilla or other buglist
<slappy17> well, how does gaim invoke aspell
<ShadowRage> dell optiplex GX1 with 96 mb of ram
<ShadowRage> does warty have any known issues with a dell optiplex GX1?
<nickrud> I'm not sure, but I'm pretty sure it's separate from gnome's, or at least was
<slappy17> strace ?
<slappy17> ldd gaim?
<johan2> slappy17:sorry I can't follow you
<nickrud> not that interested :)
<slappy17> lol
<slappy17>         libaspell.so.15 => /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15 (0x04931000)
<slappy17> ldd from gaim
<Rima> if your running kernel 2.6.x and need to compile a module for 2.4.18 - is it possible to do this without having a running kernel of 2.4.18?
<transgress> okay how do i use that ndiswrapper-utils... i can't find that in a search with synaptic... don't have a program for it...
<nickrud> besides, I stopped programming before I knew anything  of unix execpt that the phone lines ran on it
<nickrud> don't think that way :)
<slappy17> im a crappy hero
<slappy17> ;)
<transgress> could it be i don't have ndiswrapper because i'm on amd64 ubuntu?
<Tuxicity> Rima, I suppose you'd need the the 2.4 kernel headers though (just a guess)
<b2s> transgress: I'm on amd64 using ndiswrapper...
<b2s> transgress: I didn't use the packages from apt-get though, because they didn't work for me.
<kakalto> how can I convert ogg to mp3?
<b2s> transgress: I downloaded the tar.gz from the main webpage, and compiled it myself (make deb)
<Rima> Tuxicity, hmm I have done it before just can't remember how I did it - and opting for the quickest way possible lol
<kakalto> anyone?
<transgress> b2s:  thanks for the tip
<transgress> b2s:  what card are you using  by chance
<a2t3> kakalto: convert to wav and next convert to ogg, stupid method ;)
<kakalto> no
<kakalto> ogg ----> mp3
<nickrud> kakalto, yeah, I've seen a package for it somewhere
<kakalto> or ogg -----> wma, if that's easier
<Tuxicity> kakalto, for your portable player, right?
<kakalto> yup
<nickrud> was thinking about going mp3 --> ogg
<kakalto> ya
<a2t3> kakalto: convert to wav, next to mp3
<mjt> whatever ---> whatever -- it's always whatever --> wav --> whatever
<b2s> transgress: I'm using a broadcom wifi-g adapter
<kakalto> ah
<transgress> b2s:  you wouldn't have a 64bit driver i could gank from you would you?
<mjt> just don't forget that converting one lossy format to another means the quality is lost more and more on each conversion
<kakalto> so, how do I convert ogg to wav?
<mjt> oggdec
<b2s> transgress: its available for download somewhere on the web... let me go look
<johan2> slappy17: thank you for the time anyway. You couldn't solve the problem or?
<CB201> ls -l libstdc
<Tuxicity> kakalto, probably Audacity can do such convertions
<transgress> hehe some guy is on the help channel for work and asking us why he can't access our site... he seems to have gotten his IP blacklisted for something
<dts> has anyone gotten esddsp towork?
<a2t3> kakalto: use sox
<johan2> slappy17: I could not follow you are totaly new to linux
<kakalto> a2t3, whenever I try sox, it goes to a prompt
<kakalto> and I don't know what to do
<hypno> kakalto or ogg123 file.ogg | lame - file.mp3
<a2t3> kakalto: rtfm ;)
<johan2> johan2: must go and drink a coffe:-P
<kakalto> a2t3, the man is always too hard to understand
<kakalto> hypno, thanks
<kakalto> it never works!
<b2s> transgress:  http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php
<MasterChief_113> um hi
<kakalto> it always just goes to a new line with ">"
<hypno> kakalto that's not quite right
<kakalto> is there just a GUI app for encoding/decoding?
<kakalto> audacity?
<kakalto> does that work?
<Tuxicity> kakalto, Audacity is an audio editor. It should do that and more I guess
<Huey> does anyone know why debian and ubuntu use inetd over xinetd?
<Huey> what advantages does it have?
<kakalto> Tuxicity, thanks
<Huey> or is there some long mailing list i should be reading through?
<lukewarm> Huey, it's easier to spell
<b2s> transgress: also, when you get the ndiswrapper tarball, you'll need to edit the control files in the debian directory to change the arch from i386 to amd64
<hypno> kakalto this works: ogg123 file.ogg -d au -f - | lame - file.mp3
<nickrud> huey, try the debian bug list for inetd, you'll probably find a long thread, anyway
<GammaRay> hypno: that's pretty lame :-P
<hypno> i get it
<hypno> ;p
<martin> I need help with ATI drivers
<martin> Have unusual problem
<MasterChief_113> i just downloaded the debian linux cd 1 at my college to day and extracted the files with an iso program then painstakingly transfered all the files to my apple laptop, then to my home pc... then i burned all the files to a new cd-wr, i put it in an older computer, and type e:\install\boot.bat but it says Syantax error, then it goes thru all the kernals, and says bad direcrtory or file blah blah blah... any idea sorry for ho
<HrdwrBoB> MasterChief_113: troll
<transgress> umm umm umm umm... does ubuntu not install gcc?
<MasterChief_113> huh/
<hypno> transgress install build-essential
<MasterChief_113> ?*
<Tuxicity> MasterChief_113, perhaps #debian would be more appropriate?
<kakalto> hypno, that command doesn't work
<MasterChief_113> u mean the version?
<kakalto> hypno, you know why
<kakalto> ?
<Tuxicity> transgress, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kakalto> I don't have lame installed
<transgress> ubuntu freaks me out heh
<transgress> linux w/o gcc..
<zhukov_> hello
<zhukov_> can anyone please explain me why i get permission denied whe i run this:
<zhukov_> sudo splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg >> initrd.img-2.x.x
<resiak> transgress: In other words, like just about every Debian-derived distro?
<martin> ----------Is there anyone that has ati mobility 9600 that has it working under ubuntu??
<MasterChief_113> hmmm
<transgress> resiak: this is the only debian derived distro i've used... used debian for a while, but got tired of slow updates...
<a2t3> martin: DRI do not work with this card, check ATI drivers
<transgress> hey b2s: did you have to do anything special to install ndiswrapper from source on 64bit?
<zhukov_> anyone...
<a2t3> martin: if you want 3D support, 2D should work
<nickrud> MasterChief_113, if what you said is true, you are total screwed, I think. It's so outrageous, it sounds unbelievable
<ShadowRage> how do I redo the ubuntu setup?
<MasterChief_113> lol
<Juhaz> zhukov_, because sudo only runs "splash"
<ShadowRage> what command was it?
<Juhaz> zhukov_, redirection is done with user permissions
<martin> a2t3: DRI? I have installed latest ATI 8.12.10 drivers, get 2D and 3D, but 3D is "laggy"
<kakalto> what's the command to convert wav to mp3?
<kakalto> wav2mp3 <file> <file> ?
<hypno> lame file.wav file.mp3
<zhukov_> so how can i solve it?
<a2t3> martin: dri.sf.net  but it works only with old ati cards
<resiak> transgress: Debian itself is exactly the same wrt build-essential
<kakalto> hypno, thanks
<Juhaz> try sudo sh -c "splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/themes/current/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg >> initrd.img-2.x.x"
<transgress> bleh... ndiswrapper is giving me all kinds of hell
<Juhaz> windows driver special hell, now available for linux users!
<a2t3> ;)
<transgress> heh i haven't gotten to the driver part of it yet
<transgress> i'm growing increasingly tempted to just install 32bit ubuntu on to here
<nickrud> kakalto, there's a script on http://home.wanadoo.nl/cchq/conmen/conmen.html . Maybe you could take a look at that for some ideas
<b2s> transgress: heh. not for me. I got amd64 working, and I'm keeping it that way
<transgress> b2s: what did you do to get ndiswrapper to compile?  it tells me that amd64 is not a build option
<b2s> transgress: that's that last bit I said...
<b2s> transgress: also, when you get the ndiswrapper tarball, you'll need to edit the control files in the debian directory to change the arch from i386 to amd64
<b2s> they are control, control.modules, control.source, control.utils
<zhukov_> thats it, ive enough of bootsplash!Theres no way i can get this working in ubuntu
<zhukov_> thanks Juhaz
<transgress> b2s:  awesome.  thanks.
<b2s> transgress: let me know if you have any problems, since I'm going to be repeating this a few more times for some friends who have similar hardware
<Tuxicity> b2s, that would be a good thing to add to the wiki, no?
<transgress> what do i apt-get for my kernel headers?  apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<b2s> Tuxicity: maybe.  I don't know anything about the wiki :)
<transgress> heh well once i get this done i'll write one up for wiki then
<b2s> actually, I wonder why ndiswrapper-1.1 isn't available standard.  aside from having to compile it and adjust the arch, it seemed to work quite easily.
<b2s> transgress: if you don't have kernel headers, you might need to get those too
<OddChild> i am about to finish my 4 day download to get off XP on to linux... be glad when it is running
<Tuxicity> transgress, good attitude :)
<transgress> b2s: heh that's what i was asking... what's the command to get those... like apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<b2s> transgress: looks plausible
<gpled> what is a good command line mp3 player, that i can apt-get?
<Juhaz> mpg321
<scott> anyone else have problems with links in evolution not opening in firefox? I click the links and right click open in browser and they don't open
<b2s> speaking of kernel headers, does anyone know why package linux-headers-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8 provides version "2.6.10-34" (instead of -5)
<gpled> etz: Package mpg321 has no installation candidate :(
<transgress> scott: change the default browser in the gnome controls?
<Tuxicity> scott, maybe you need an ijnstance of Firefox already running, justa guess
<Juhaz> doh, looks like it's in universe
<transgress> scott: if so did you put firefox %s? or just firefox
<nickrud> system->preferences->preferred applications
<gpled> Juhaz: how do i set universe?
<gpled> :)
<DoppelGanger> scott: you call tht a problem
<DoppelGanger> go back to windows
<transgress> wow i got ndiswrapper built... thanks b2s... i'll write that wiki and give you loads of credit
<transgress> hey b2s... do i only do make deb?  or make deb install or what?
<gpled> i have sound, but xmms cant see it :(
<Juhaz> gpled, add it from synaptic->settings->repositories or modify sources.list by hand
<transgress> ah i got it
<Juhaz> gpled, and you might want to read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for rest of things that are left out from base repositories because of legal reasons
<XTC> zup people.... :)
<gpled> Juhaz: thanks for the tips
<transgress> okay driver installed... now to see if it works
<XTCboarder> dude.... where did the startterscript go?
<XTCboarder> anybody know?, it's a 404 from the ubuntuforums' site.....
<transgress> okay i can't modprobe ndiswrapper now that i have it installed
<transgress> b2s:  did you have any problems with it after you got it installed?  i installed it, chose the .inf, and tried to modprobe... did i forget something?
<DoppelGanger> ah dependency
<transgress> ah i found out why
<transgress> it says i have an invalid driver
<DoppelGanger> another sign of being unable to fuckinggoogleit.com
<transgress> grr... it's not a .inf... it's the .sys... should that matter?
<XTCboarder> does anybody have the starter script for hoary 5.04? the one that a guy posted at ubuntuforums?
<goldfish> nope
<transgress> does anyone know how i could pull the freaking files from the hp .exe?  w/o wine...
<XTCboarder> :(
<b2s> transgress: you need both I think...
<GammaRay> starter script?
<GammaRay> transgress: tru unzip
<GammaRay> transgress: try unzip
<b2s> what driver are you using?  not broadcom wifi-g?
<goldfish> XTCboarder: he has a link to it on that post
<XTCboarder> GammaRay,  a script that installs useful stuff
<XTCboarder> goldfish, the link is broken now :(
<slappy17> unzip works on exe?
<goldfish> ah right
<b2s> slappy17: if the exe is a zip self extractor
<goldfish> you could install them yourself :)
<XTCboarder> 20:45:18 ERROR 404: Not Found << :(
<transgress> b2s:  i have an hp that has an integrated broadcom...
<slappy17> ahh
<Tuxicity> XTCboarder, is that the same as MrBass.org Quick Install Script?
<b2s> transgress: the generic broadcom didn't work for you?
<GammaRay> slappy17: depends.. a lot of exes are really self extracting zips
<XTCboarder> let's see.....
<transgress> okay so these two differently named drivers go together?
<transgress> maybe that was my prob
<XTCboarder> it's not :(
<transgress> b2s:  ah nice now it has driver present and hardware present on ndiswrapper -l
<transgress> and modprobe worked
<transgress> woohoo
<b2s> transgress: cool
<transgress> what's a good aptable prog to see if i can look for networks with it?
<XTCboarder> Tuxicity, have you tried that script?
<Tuxicity> XTCboarder, sorry no, I did all manually
<XTCboarder> 'k.....
<transgress> guess i'll go with kismet
<transgress> ah nice as far as i can tell it is working
<transgress> but i live in the boonies where there are no wifi connections... and i don't use wireless
<transgress> so i guess i'll find out later
<comfrey> anyone know the best card to work with kismet?
<b2s> transgress: if you can see it under System -> Admin -> Networking, then it is perfect
<comfrey> i would prefer something with g support
<comfrey> but i suppose i could just go with a prism2 or so...
<xfSx> hey guys, just noticed that samba file sharing doesn't seem to work.. if i /etc/init.d/samba restart i get a restart [fail] , i've looked at smb.conf.. how come the default doesn't work?
<transgress> b2s:  i see it
<SeamusLP> xfSx:  Have you tried /etc/init.d/samba start ?
<monkey89> what's the proper way to add birthdays and anniversaries to evolution?
<xfSx> [fail] s
<|QuaD-> anyone here use jabber?
<transgress> |QuaD-: i do
<SeamusLP> xfSx:  I don't know what's going on.  I'm running hoary and the default samba is fine.
<|QuaD-> transgress: do you know a lot about the different gtk clients?
<transgress> |QuaD-: that i don't really like them... best one i've found is probably psi... but gaim is okay if you don't want to use encryption, and gabber was probably my favorite after psi
<transgress> |QuaD-: but gabber hasn't been updated in ages
<|QuaD-> transgress: everyone talks about psi, i hate qt though
<xfSx> well i can browse and read off the network, but my share's aren't showing up.. i've reinstalled samba through synaptic and still nothing.. some of the forums talk about smbpasswd to get it working.. i'm bamboozled
<abarbaccia> im missing a codec to playback AVI files-  anybody know the package name?
<transgress> |QuaD-: well umm... get over it?
<|QuaD-> transgress: you try gossip or gush?
<xfSx> abarbaccia, tried vlc?
<b2s> |QuaD-: I just use gaim to connect to jabber
<transgress> |QuaD-: nope... after going through and finally landing on psi i have stuck with it
<transgress> i like to be able to use encryption with jabber outside of gaim encryption
<SeamusLP> abarbaccia:  I'd use vlc or totem-xine for that.  totem-gstreamer probably won't cut it.
<transgress> b2s: can i have your jabberID?
<|QuaD-> transgress: hmmmm
<|QuaD-> transgress: you don't want my jabber id???? how rude!
<|QuaD-> :)
<b2s> heh
<abarbaccia> thanks all - i appreciate it - vlc did the trick!
<SeamusLP> xfSx:  I wish I could help, don't really know much about samba though
<|QuaD-> do you knoww of any with gui frontend and cli frontend?
<transgress> |QuaD-: are you on jabber just yet?
<SirFunk> blah, i can't wait for mono/beagle on amd64!
<nekohayo> um, anyone having problems with dead keys in openoffice2?
<|QuaD-> transgress: not really :)
<|QuaD-> transgress: i was kidding
<nekohayo> it just started recently without apparent reason
<xfSx> ok that's cool i know the answer's out there in the forums somewhere ;0
<spiderworm> how would i tell synaptic to ignore broken packages for now?
<transgress> |QuaD-: i have foresight hehe... but you can have mine... it's transgress@jabber.unoc.net
<XandriX> jdub is not there isint he
<XTCboarder> how do i restart network interfaces?
<|QuaD-> transgress: i don't have jabber yet, when i do, you will be my first jabber friend
<|QuaD-> transgress: do you use the aim transport?
<sladen> XTCboarder: sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0
<XandriX> XTCboarder, ifconfig interfacename stop ifconfig interfacename start
<xfSx> does anyone know where i can get those cool widgets that show you disk / mem / cpu / net usage on your desktop?
<transgress> |QuaD-: nope... i have aim running on my other box that i let people leave me messages on and i check every 5 or 6 days
<|QuaD-> transgress: lol
<nekohayo> xfSx, gkrellm or gdesklets
<|QuaD-> i want to know if they support file transfer
<nekohayo> or superkarama for kde
<xfSx> nekohayo, thanks
<transgress> i hate aim
<nekohayo> no one having dead dead keys?
<transgress> i do use the msn transport though because my sister uses msn
<nekohayo> :P
<SeamusLP> XTCboarder:  /etc/init.d/ifupdown restart  just to be different ;)
<XTCboarder> thx
<|QuaD-> transgress: does it support file transfer?
<transgress> |QuaD-: the msn transport does support send files most of the time
<transgress> it's quarky but it usually works
<|QuaD-> transgress: what bout recieve?
<transgress> yeah
<nekohayo> gaim improved a lot lately
<|QuaD-> transgress: and it supports things like buddyicons, etc?
<nekohayo> yes
<transgress> yeah gaim has direct connect, but it's bugged if you are behind a router
<transgress> |QuaD-: psi and gabber don't... gaim does
<|QuaD-> transgress: ok
<transgress> people... are... retarded...
<transgress> i ask this guy for his domains so i can update his dns on our webservers at work... all he says is "sure" and doesn't give me his domains
* |QuaD- isn't retarted... just a few screws loos
<|QuaD-> transgress: lol
<xfSx> what's the easiest way to automatically dial in my speedtouch usb modem on boot (need to call it from an rc after hotplug?)
<Edgan> squirrelmail should be in main :\
<xfSx> thank you pleesh
<XTCboarder> what's the name of this app used to test opengl suport?
<XTCboarder> glx....?
<jp> guys I think libgnome-cil is broken 'cause I can't install it. I have main and universe, before ?ve installed it, now I can't ... any ideas?
<xfSx> gears
<XTCboarder> thx
<xfSx> np
<Edgan> xfSx: glxinfo is also useful
<xfSx> i get 8000
<xfSx> hehe
<XTCboarder> !!
<XTCboarder> i got 130 :(
<XandriX> night all
<XTCboarder> nite
<jp>  libgnome-cil: depends of: libgda2-1 (>= 1.1.99) but it's not installable
<jp> :(
<xfSx> installed nvidia driver (if u got 1)
<xfSx> nn
<jp> that package is broken :/
<XTCboarder> i'm onto that right now....
<XTCboarder> i just installed this box from scratch
<xfSx> coll synaptic's the trick
<XTCboarder> i'm configuring
<XTCboarder> yeah
<xfSx> ;)
<xfSx> do u know what's the easiest way to automatically dial in my speedtouch usb modem on boot (need to call it from an rc after hotplug?)
<XTCboarder> but i wanna have all the packages and all configs set before reboot
<nekohayo> dead keys with openoffice2, anyone ^^?
<cnez0red> Hey I just installed fluxbox and fluxconf using apt-get. If I press ctrl+alt+backspace, will the login screen now have the option to use fluxbox?
<nakata> isn't that already on the forums?
<nakata> (speedtouch usb on-boot)
<nekohayo> cnez0red, why don't you give it a try?
<XTCboarder> i dunno
<xfSx> nakata, lemme check
<nakata> ouais: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26017
<cnez0red> nekohayo because it means losing my my current desktop session - unnecessarily if that's the case.
<nekohayo> it's THAT important? XD
<nekohayo> sorry I don't know
<nekohayo> it did for XFCE though
<holycow> good captive ntfs information --> http://blog.badri.us/badriram/archive/2005/01/05/155.aspx
<cnez0red> should brb
<transgress> install build-essentials would include a c++ compiler as well right?
<ShadowRage> how do I redo the ubuntu setup?
<transgress> well i do have it installed... but psi is being dumb and can't find it
<transgress> ShadowRage: with the install cd?
<ShadowRage> no
<ShadowRage> the program on disk
<mjc_> anyone have any luck with mythtv on amd64? client segfaults for me
<ShadowRage> also, why is ubuntu having issues detecting the cdrom on that comp?
<housetier> transgress whats the error message from psi?
<GammaRay> ShadowRage: you can reconfigure packages w/ dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<ShadowRage> it's an optiplex GX1 with an i440 chipset
<ShadowRage> GammaRay: like.. when you first run ubuntu after installing from CD, that thing.
<transgress> housetier: i found it... it needed qt-mt-dev or whatever instead of qt-dev
<GammaRay> ShadowRage: hoary?
<transgress> housetier: wouldn't know where to get QCA 1.0 would you?
<ShadowRage> GammaRay: warty
<ShadowRage> *is waiting for hoary from the shipit thing*
<XTCboarder> what's the diference between haory and warty?
<SeamusLP> ShadowRage:  Why not grab a hoary torrent?
<ShadowRage> 56k.
<rempresent> anyone want to help a brother install his ati card?
<GammaRay> XTCboarder: updated packages like gnome 2.10. a gui for security updates
<XTCboarder> ;D
<housetier> transgress libqca1 - Qt Cryptographic Architecture - shared library
<CitizenKane> does anyone know how to execute a .run file?
<housetier> transgress also "apt-cache search qca" will show some other results that might be of interest as well
<ewhitten> CitizenKane: well you... um nevermind. :)
<GammaRay> XTCboarder: I doubt that's all :-P
<rempresent> no one?
<rempresent> anyone know about ati cards?
<ewhitten> CitzenKane: first make sure it's executable (chmod +x filename)
<XTCboarder> :p
<ewhitten> rempresent:  I have a x800 pro installed.  what's up?
<CitizenKane> ewhitten, ok
<rempresent> ewhitten:  i have the same one, a radeon 9800pro
<XTCboarder> em.. what's "webmedia" for?
<ewhitten> CitizenKane:  from the directory the .run file is in, try doing:  sh ./filename
<transgress> housetier: i get nothing with those searches
<ewhitten> rempresent:  so you need help getting it setup?
<rempresent> ewhitten:  i was just wondering what you did... i haven't updated ubuntu, i am still on the basic hoary installation... so i am ready to go with the installation
<xfSx> xtc, what fps you getting now?
<rempresent> ewhitten:  yeah, i would like some help, i want to get cedega running and WoW later on tonight
<housetier> transgress maybe you need to erm... "activate" more repositories, universe or so
<ewhitten> rempresent:  I made sure I installed the linux-restricted-modules package for my kernel version, then grabbed the fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx file
<ewhitten> rempresent:  cool, I was doing the same thing on my laptop before I canceled WoW :)
<rempresent> ewhitten:  slow down...
<rempresent> ewhitten:  what should i go do first, and then i will go do that... do i need to enable universal repostitories
<rempresent> ?
<XTCboarder> xfSx i haven't rebooted
<XTCboarder> i'm installing stuff....
<rempresent> ewhitten:  is cedega good, worth the coin?
<XTCboarder> i haven't even setup the video card on xorg.conf
<bretzel> Q: Why running kde session, the fonts are all bigger than all others window managers ?
<mjc_> rempresent, if you have a video card that doesn't suck, yes.
<transgress> okay i uncomment the universe line and it tells me it can't load that repo because it doesn't exist
<ewhitten> rempresent:  I'm not sure what repository the fglrx packages are in... I have universe/multiverse both enabled
<mjc_> rempresent, ati's linux drivers perform miserably
<ewhitten> rempresent:  ymmv with ati.
<transgress> i get pretty much the same thing for any repo i ad
<CitizenKane> ewhitten, it appears to be working thanks
<ewhitten> mjc_:  exactly.
<ewhitten> CitizenKane: glad to hear it.
<rempresent> yeah, i got a 9800pro w/ 256mb of memory on the card... so i think that i will be fine
<rempresent> ymmv?
<ewhitten> mjc_:  I wish I had an nvidia again.. switched to x800pro for hl2 in windows
<mjc_> rempresent, mine doesn't work very well
<ewhitten> your mileage may vary
<rempresent> alright, i will ject...
<mjc_> rempresent, same card, most modern games are completely unplayable. blame ati
<rempresent> really
<ewhitten> yeah, their driver support is terrible.
<rempresent> mjc_:  that sucks...
<mjc_> yes
<rempresent> but, can i get it to work at least, and play the games...?
<Shado1> ya ati needs to fix that
<nomasteryoda> ati SUCKs
<nomasteryoda> imho
<ewhitten> WoW may be doable... it's not too intense
<Shado1> BAH ATI OWNEZ
<rempresent> if not, i don't want to, but i can go pay for a windows installation and do that later...
<ewhitten> children!
<rempresent> yeah, i didn't think so
<nomasteryoda> Shado1, er, right
<rempresent> anyway, is there like a guide that you followed or whatever...
<Shado1> :)
<Shado1> i got most all my games to work in linux
<GammaRay> like what?
<ewhitten> rempresent:  www.transgaming.org forums... there's a forum just for WoW there
<bretzel> (sorry for insiting: ) Q: Why running kde session, the fonts are all bigger than all others window managers ?
<rempresent> nah nah nah, i mean for the installation of the ati card in ubuntu
<ewhitten> bretzel:  you might want to try one of the kubuntu channels listed in the topic.
<transgress> okay i added universe and multiverse... but still i get nothing when searching qca
<GammaRay> Shado1: "yea.. ati ownz *you*"
<ewhitten> bretzel: I'm guessing most people here are probably gnome users
<Shado1> i got WoW and BF, and Rupublic Commando, and ya some other random games, DK2, and others
<Shado1> GammaRay: lol
<ewhitten> if only Worms 3D worked.  *sniff*
<mjc_> WoW ran fine w/ my GeForce4 Ti 4600, doesn't run at all on my 9800 Pro under linux
<mjc_> too slow
<mjc_> dual opteron 242, 2GB RAM
<rempresent> shoot
<bretzel> ewhitten: oops -- yes -- I suck! Actually I am running gnome but sometimes I need to go KDE... okay, see you @kubuntu then... sorry
<mjc_> stupid fricking card
<rempresent> well, i would like to give it a go...
<ewhitten> no harm in trying.
<rempresent> i do have a geforce 4 440 mx...
<rempresent> something like that...
<mjc_> your 9800Pro's performance would be approximately equivalent to that GF4MX
<dromedary> how do i get my nikon D70 to show up as a USB mass storage device?
<rempresent> so then i shouldn't do anything.
<dromedary> can i get it to work?
<hypno> ewhitten i think the scorched3d game is pretty similar to 3d worms
<mjc_> try it and see if you can live with it
<rempresent> anyway, about installing the ati card... anyone have a guide
<rempresent> ?
<Shado1> hey, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, Toshiba Satilite A-10,  and the internet dosnt work, if i do ifconfig all i get is lo, my eth0 isnt there, if i do: ifconfig eth0 up , then it iwll be on the list but still no net
<frank_> I had no idea the driver support from ATI for linux was horrible. Good thing I bought Nvidia!
<dromedary> are there any guides or documentation dealing with digital camera support
<mjc_> frank_, for amd64 for the longest time it was simply nonexistant
<rempresent> yeah, you are a lucky one
<mjc_> dromedary, try linux-usb.org
<mjc_> sometimes they have links
<frank_> I installed linux recently so I didn't miss it
<rempresent> ewhitten:  where is a guide, or do you want to walk me through it?
<transgress> it seems i'm still finding non-existant stuff for amd64... such as qca
<ewhitten> rempresent:  I haven't seen a guide, but you might want to scroll up to the instructions I gave you above
<rempresent> got it
<ewhitten> rempresent:  also change the Driver "ati" line to Driver "fglrx" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ewhitten> rempresent:  sorry for being short, half dead with the flu. :)
<GammaRay> so if ubuntu means humanity.. what does kubuntu mean?
<dromedary> how do i switch to PTP mode? It says that's what i need to do with kernels 2.4 and later.
<rempresent> alright
<rempresent> thanks!
<XTCboarder> khumanity ;D
<ewhitten> humanity to lizards?
<GammaRay> krappy humanity?
<XTCboarder> i think it's ubuntu with kde
* GammaRay ducks
* ewhitten aims low...  lower than GammaRay even.
<ewhitten> ;)
<GammaRay> well I saw a lizard doing pushups. so there.
<ewhitten> well, I saw one doing pushups too.  with no hands.
<dromedary> how does one switch to PTP mode?
<bob2> for your camera?
<bob2> why?
<shad0w1e> is there any way to roll back to hoary after upgrading to breezy?
<lsuactiafner> checking for glib-config... /usr/bin/glib-config
<lsuactiafner> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<lsuactiafner> glib is installed..
<bob2> shad0w1e: no
<bretzel> shad0w1e: breezy ?? There is already another next release working ?
<bob2> no, it's not
<shad0w1e> its beta
<bob2> lsuactiafner: libglib1.2-dev
<shad0w1e> oh ok ill just delete the partition and reinstall. I anyways just installed it and for a joke updated it to breezy
<GammaRay> ewhitten: http://www.sciencenews.org/pages/sn_arc99/2_27_99/bob2ref.htm
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<shad0w1e> I totally tried killing my linux yesterday and couldnt
<bob2> lsuactiafner: also, install build-essential
<GammaRay> ewhitten: http://galliform.bhs.mq.edu.au/lizard2/Behaviour/comm_pu.html
<shad0w1e> ok thanks guys , peace
<bob2> shad0w1e: note that breezy is undergoing large changes at the moment, and isn't ready for general users yet
<bretzel> indeed - but where can I get infos about the features: working in progress and planned features in breezy ?
<bretzel> hey bob2 :-)
<ewhitten> GammaRay:   fine fine, you win :)
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : one thing ubuntu needs is development tools installed by default
<HrdwrBoB> lsuactiafner: because apt-get install build-essential is too hard?
<bretzel> HrdwrBoB: :-)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: corporates don't like it, it wastse space for normal desktop users, and instal;ling them by default still won't let you compile things
<bob2> since just about any useful program will need a slew of other -dev packages, too
<lsuactiafner> no HrdwrBoB : becuase apt-get install build-essential doesnt install everything someone needs to compile software himself.
<frank_> lsuactiafner, Ubuntu is a user desktop primarily
<bob2> lsuactiafner: you can't install " everything someone needs to compile software himself."
<bob2> that's not possible
<bob2> various -dev packages Conflict
<pixil9> lol ubuntu as a colocated server
<lsuactiafner> still, i feel i'm going nuts trying to get things to compile rather than using packages..
<bob2> I have ubuntu on my mail and web werver
<bob2> it works wonderfully
<bob2> lsuactiafner: why are yo ucompiling to begin with?
<bretzel> bob2: I agree because there are LOTS of pkgs to install for developping, thus if I know how to code basicly, I know and don't mind to download and install those pkgs ...
<pixil9> Just use packages?
<pixil9> wtf
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : slackware has a loads of development tools, libraries and headers installed by default, sure if ubuntu is a desktop distrobution dont install by default.. but give ppl the option
<bob2> lsuactiafner: sure, you do have the option to run synaptic post-install
<bob2> you didn't see how much effort they put into cutting the number of install questions down
<pixil9> I'd look at gentoo or FreeBSD if you want to use ports to compile your own packages
<frank_> lsuactiafner, people can install whatever they want. build-essentials takes care of most things you need
<bob2> they are *really* not going to add a "do you want five million dev packages installed?" question :)
<transgress> woohoo got psi installed finally
<lsuactiafner> it only takes care of the programming languages, not the headers and libraries
<transgress> something i had run had my sources.list open and i couldn't get the other sources added
<geargolem> would it make sense to change xserver to xfree86 for my chipset?
<lsuactiafner> its more difficult to compile on ubuntu than it is on redhat.
<frank_> lsuactiafner, then install everything under the sun. everything I needed was available
<bretzel> Since December 2004, I think I've installed-reinstalled  and played and scrapped at least 10 times my ubuntu installations, thus I am a bit used to go synaptic for grabbing all dev tools I need and tell that it is lots of pkgs, but works very well and that is ok for me
<lsuactiafner> ok i cant find libglib1.2-dev anywhere?
<frank_> its there
<bob2> libglib1.2-dev - Development files for GLib library
<bob2> perhaps you didn't enable univer
<frank_> lsuactiafner, so a name search in synaptic
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<geargolem> What would happen if I changed my kernel from xserver to xfree86
<geargolem> ?
<bob2> what do you mean?
<frank_> geargolem, I don't understand your question.
<pixil9> lol
<pixil9> you mean change from xorg to xfree86?
<pixil9> which has nothing to do with your kernel
<TestDummy> Finally, I got it to install :D . Works pretty nice.
<ice_1963> ok
<geargolem> frank_ xfree86 supports the SIS driver, xserver does not
<TestDummy> Er, but I'm forgetting. How do I mount an ntfs drive as read-only?
<bob2> you're confused
<pixil9> wtf is xserver?
<pixil9> xorg you mean?
<frank_> geargolem, you mean xorg does not?
<rempresent> ewhitten:  alright, i just got done doing all that installing and i changed the line in my .conf file.. am i ready to do
<bob2> xfree86 *is* an xserver
<rempresent> anyone?
<hexmode> hello?
<pixil9> TestDummy, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdx /ntfs
<pixil9> x being the partition #
<TestDummy> Er, I mean
<hexmode> can anybody recommend a good 802.11g pci card?
<rempresent> can anyone help me with dual monitors?
<TestDummy> Okay, I know it's hda1.
<pixil9> well mkdir /ntfs or something
<pixil9> and mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /ntfs
<geargolem> no.  it uses nvidia instead frank_
<TestDummy> And I remember when I tried out Kubuntu, I added a line to /etc/fstab (Or whatever its called) using nano.
<pixil9> or just put it in /etc/fstab
<TestDummy> What's the line?
<pixil9> ya.
<lsuactiafner> thanks found libglib now..
<lsuactiafner> hope the compile works out now
<rempresent> alright, i am just going to give it a go
<rempresent> eh?
<pixil9> /dev/hda1 /ntfs umask=0222,ro 0 0
<hexmode> erm.... no recs.
<pixil9> then mount -a
<pixil9> oops
<lsuactiafner> still same error
<frank_> geargolem, SIS integrated graphics you mean? Youre sure xorg doesnt support it?
<TestDummy> Er..
<pixil9> /dev/hda1 /ntfs ntfs umask=0222,ro 0 0
<bob2> lsuactiafner: remove config.cache
<pixil9> /dev/hda1       /winxp          ntfs    umask=0222,rw 0 0
<pixil9> that's mine
<ShadowRage> how do I mount the cdrom in shell mode on the install cd?
<pixil9> mount /cdrom
<TestDummy> Er... /winxp ??
<ShadowRage> pixil9: some reason, ubuntu isnt detecting the cdrom
<TestDummy> I remember it being something else
<ShadowRage> no one will answer why either
<pixil9> TestDummy, Put it wherever the fuck u want
<TestDummy> Oh
<lsuactiafner> used clean source and did ldconfig, not working
<bob2> ShadowRage: yes, it's a conspiracy
<mebaran151> acidrip of dvdrip
<frank_> geargolem, I just found that xorg supports sis so there is a way
<pixil9> ShadowRage: it's not in dmesg?
<mebaran151> which is better
<FR500> hello
<bob2> ShadowRage: or maybe you found a bug.  are you using hoary?
<mebaran151> mencoder or transcoder
<FR500> anyone uses cacti here?
<mebaran151> and
<rempresent> alright, now can i check my graphics driver... with the gears thing
<rempresent> ?
<mebaran151> how do output from evolution my addressbook
<mebaran151> I need to do a reinstall
<geargolem> frank_  how?  I'ved tried everything
<ShadowRage> bob2: warty
<mebaran151> because stuff got borked
<ShadowRage> pixil9: hrmm
<ShadowRage> forgot dmesg
<TestDummy> Er... rw? I think read-only should work.
<transgress> wow dvd's don't play too well
<transgress> that sucks
<XTCboarder> !!
<XTCboarder> :(
<mebaran151> anyway
<XTCboarder> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<XTCboarder> :(:(
<bob2> ShadowRage: then get a hoary cd
<mebaran151> anyone know how to make evolution output my addressbook
<mebaran151> to like a 5 kb vcard file
<rempresent> is this good: 1130 frames in 5.0 seconds = 226.000 FPS
<mebaran151> like Knotacts does
<bob2> XTCboarder: try to put a complete sentence on each line
<rempresent> in glxgears
<ShadowRage> easier said than done
<bob2> XTCboarder: you have an nvidia or ati card?
<XTCboarder> sorry
<frank_> geargolem, I don't know exactly how but what does not work now? video acceleration? or nothing works at all?
* ShadowRage is waiting for the cd's
<XTCboarder> nvidia
* ShadowRage is on 56k
<bob2> XTCboarder: did you follow the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<pixil9> ShadowRage, no go?
<lsuactiafner> rempresent : try 6000 frames+-
<pixil9> How can I submit a howto?
<mebaran151> so anyone help me
<XTCboarder> nope...
<mebaran151> how do I export my addressbook from evolution
<XTCboarder> let's read
<bob2> pixil9: put it on the wiki
<bob2> XTCboarder: try that
<ShadowRage> pixil9: I'll look via dmesg
<pixil9> o.
<rempresent> isuactiafner: shoot...
<mebaran151> Evolution doesnt give me good instructions
<mebaran151> unless it will allow me to make an LDAP dataabase
<mebaran151> which I dont know how to do
<transgress> do you mount dvd's to play them or do you play them like audio cd's?
<pixil9> I wanna put a unreal tournament 1 FAQ up for people who don't have CD2
<rempresent> isuactiafner: did i install it correctly... i followed this guys instructions, installed like 3 packages, and now i am stuck with crappy framerates
<pixil9> like me
<bob2> transgress: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, either way
<XTCboarder> !!
<geargolem> frank_  glxgears does not, blender...
<rempresent> isuactiafner:  so... are you willing to help tweak this b-word
<XTCboarder> bob2 .. cat: /proc/pci: No such file or directory
<bob2> XTCboarder: use lspci instead
<braz2kuk12> anyone any news on usplash
<bob2> no
<frank_> glxgears doesn't work at all? or just works slowly?
<XTCboarder> it doesn't work
<rempresent> works slowly
<rempresent> for me
<rempresent> it is a bword
<bob2> XTCboarder: "doesn't work" is not something anyone can help with
<transgress> herm...  alrighty... well it just seems that it locks mplayer up...
<transgress> trying to play a dvd
<rempresent> 1695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 339.000 FPS
<geargolem> not at all, frank_
<transgress> kaffeine will do it w/ no sound...
<transgress> and laggy
<meng> hi, i am having issues building my kernel modules for the ati drivers
<XTCboarder> i mean, it won't turn on the opengl thingie
<HrdwrBoB> meng: it's packaged
<braz2kuk12> regarding slow play iwth mplayer and xine, i removed the gstreamer dvd plaugin using synpatic and that fixed it :)
<bob2> meng: you don't need to build them
<HrdwrBoB> ther's no need to build them
<lsuactiafner> right now i'm trying to figure out why its damn near impossible to compile 30% of the source out there without sacrificing 7 ants and 3 cats.
<bob2> meng: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<meng> tried that
<bob2> god I wish people would read the faq
<bob2> lsuactiafner: can you be more vague?
<meng> my fglrxinfo still shows mesa as my open gl driver
<rempresent> i don't know where one is...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<frank_> geargolem, install xbase-clients package
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Ubuntu Help | FAQ: www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root | Support Information: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ | kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu and #kubuntu-devel | Ubuntu 5.04 is released!  http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<meng>  bob2: my fglrxinfo still shows mesa as my open gl driver
<bretzel> hum ... I am trying to install ( compiling snapshot of ) E17 and the "evas " pkg compiles with errors: un defined symbols at link time: ...../libevas.so: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion'
<frank_> geargolem, never mind you probably have it already
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : xmms-1.2.10
<bob2> lsuactiafner: or show us the error
<rempresent> can you still swap an ati card, with an nvidia, then it will recognize it on reboot?
<lsuactiafner> checking for glib-config... /usr/bin/glib-config
<lsuactiafner> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<meng> my stupidity got me my radeon 9600
<bob2> lsuactiafner: dude
<bob2> lsuactiafner: 1.2.10 is IN ubuntu already
<lsuactiafner> yeh but some archane place it seems
<bob2> what does that mean?
<braz2kuk12> codename next release of ubuntu??
<frank_> geargolem, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to check if xorg is using the sis driver
<lsuactiafner> firefox 1.0.3 installer also spits out errors
<geargolem> it is
<geargolem> it is, frank_
<bob2> lsuactiafner: did you paste those errors to #flood?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: why are you trying to compile xmms?
<Epicenter> I installed apache2 and then removed it and now want to install php4. But, it keeps trying to install it to the dirs for apache 2. How do I convince it I only have Apache *1*?
<lsuactiafner> it means xmms is looking everywhere for glib and cant find it since glib is somewhere it shouldnt be
<bob2> lsuactiafner: also, apt-cache showsrc xmms
<bob2> lsuactiafner: no, it's not
<meng> bob2: i tried following the wiki for the ati drivers
<bob2> meng: cool
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : i prefer to compile my own software
<pixil9> Epicenter: is apache2 completely removed?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: why?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: also, 12:21:56           bob2 | lsuactiafner: also, apt-cache showsrc xmms
<Epicenter> pixil9: I apt-get --purge remove'ed it
<raydogg> how can i burn my data encrypted to a dvd in the same fashion as i setup a block device encrytped with AES or such
<pixil9> Epicenter, o
<frank_> geargolem, what error message do you get while running glxgears?
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : -O3
<bob2> lsuactiafner: haha
<bob2> lsuactiafner: xmms is a significant cpu hog on your machine?
<lsuactiafner> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pixil9> Epicenter, libapache-mod-php4 ?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: again, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<pixil9> Epicenter, don't use libapache2-mod-php4
<Epicenter> trying that now
<bob2> lsuactiafner: it's pretty rich to complain stuff doesn't work when you ignore the help people give you
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : my loads dont often go below 100%
<jordan_> i havent had any apt-get upgrades in a week or two, is that normal?
<lsuactiafner>  04:23:44 up  3:12, 14 users,  load average: 1.00, 1.09, 1.07
<bob2> lsuactiafner: and xmmsis a significant portion of that?
<geargolem> frank_  I get xlib:  "GLX" missing on display : 0  0
<kanuha> question, has anyone setup crossover office succsessfully?
<pixil9> geargolem, Load glx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<braz2kuk12> yeh i use crossover office fine on hoary
<meng> wine-config-sidenet
<Epicenter> pixil9: when I browse to a .php file on the server it still tries to ask me to download it :P
<Epicenter> I guess it didn't fully take
<pixil9> Epicenter: did you use apache-mod-php?
<frank_> geargolem, Section "Module"  is Load	"glx" there?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: did you know that -O3 often makes code slower?
<hypno> jordan_ ubuntu only releases security patches and major bugfixes between releases
<Epicenter> apache-mod-php4
<bob2> by increasing cache misses etc?
<geargolem> frank_ yes it is
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : what help? i did run apt-get install xmms, i did use synaptic.
<meng> is firefox 1.0.3 out for debian or ubuntu yet?
<pixil9> Epicenter: did you check the apache conf to see if it added php extensions?
<Epicenter> pxiil9: -mod doesn't seem to exist.
<pixil9> libapache-mod-php
<pixil9> is what you want.
<Epicenter> it doesn't exist
<bob2> lsuactiafner: 12:23:29           bob2 | lsuactiafner: again, wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<pixil9> yes it does
<jordan_> hypno, Ohhhh okay, so the only way to get updates is breezy or backports?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: you haven't read that page
<pixil9> you need to update your sources
<jordan_> i understand...
<frank_> geargolem, I really don't know much about this. I don't know what to do
<hypno> jordan_ that's right
<bob2> lsuactiafner: if you had, you'd have enabled universe, then xmms would be available
<Epicenter> do I need universe?
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : in my opinion it makes it faster
<Epicenter> or multiverse or what?
<lsuactiafner> i do unroll loops also
<bob2> lsuactiafner: haha
<mjc_> anyone else running myth on ubuntu amd64? having problems w/ mythfrontend segfaulting
<kanuha> braz2kuk12, the install goes well, but when I try to configure the screen goes blank and my monitor goes to sleep. Did you do anything special to install beyond sh and the file name?
<HrdwrBoB> lsuactiafner: your opinion worth slightly less than nothing
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto doesnt open in lynx...
<bob2> lsuactiafner: well, that's a shame
<jordan_> hypno, how long does it take for the next release to become stable enough for an idiot to use?
<pixil9> Epicenter, sec
<bob2> lsuactiafner: try it in links or w3m or something
<mjc_> links > lynx
<bob2> lsuactiafner: and don't just not read things
<bob2> lsuactiafner: if you can't open it, TELL ME
<geargolem> thanks anyway frank_
<pixil9> Epicenter, it's in universe
<bob2> it's damn annoying if you just ignore parts of our conversation
<lsuactiafner> ok so how do i enable universe? as far as i know /etc/apt/sources?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> blah
<hypno> jordan_ no idea..
<Epicenter> pixil9: I added universe and did apt-get update, it still can't be found
<bob2> lsuactiafner: it opens in lynx fine here.  try again.
<jordan_> hypno, thanks anyway
<meng> bob2: could just enable it in synaptic
<geargolem> frank_ how do you comment out something on xorg.config?
<jordan_> geargolem, #
<frank_> geargolem, with a #
<meng> bob2: just check the disabled sources
<pixil9> well wtf I can see it fine.. and it says it's universe lol
<pixil9> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<pixil9> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<pixil9> unless its on one of those?
<bob2> meng: oh, good point
<bob2> gah
<bob2> pixil9: please don't use backports
<frank_> do they backport to amd64 also? I haven't seen anything there yet
<bob2> oh man
<meng> backports is a good thing
<bob2> no they're not
<bob2> they're broken and badly designed
<meng> ubuntu's gaim is riddiculously old
<meng> old times 100
<pixil9> meng: use those sources I just pasted.
<bob2> 1.1.4 is ridiculously old?
<pixil9> it'll update ya to 1.2.1
<Edgan> meng: hoary's is 1.1.4 and there is only 1.2.0 and 1.2.1 which are newer
<jordan_> bob2, oops really? i only used like 4 of them so i guess im okay...
<jordan_> bob2, mainly wesnoth
<Edgan> pixil9: 1.2.1 is in breezy and backports
<geargolem> jordan_  where does the # go?
<meng> it's OSS software after all
<Epicenter> pixil9: So what should I be using?
<pixil9> As you'll notice I just pasted backports sources.
<pixil9> lol
<jordan_> geargolem, before the line
<bob2> jordan_: they will make upgrading to the next version of ubuntu harder
<pixil9> but thanks for the info
<frank_> geargolem, before the line starts. Look at the top of the file
<jordan_> geargolem, # what i want to comment
<bob2> meng: sure, but they're still broken and badly designed
<pixil9> Epicenter: put them both in.
<ogra> gah, did i read backports ?
* ogra shudders
<bob2> people can do whatever they want, but when it breaks, you keep both pieces
<jordan_> bob2, yay!
<ogra> hey bob2
<meng> i had my gaim source compiled
<ogra> bob2, your country is great, i love it..
<bob2> aloha
<jordan_> bob2, what country?
<bob2> ogra: oh, you're in sydney already?
<bob2> jordan_: australia.
<ogra> yeah
<Edgan> yeah, gaim is one of those things you really can't let get too outdated. IM providers are constantly breaking things
<ogra> bob2, since monday...
<jordan_> bob2, i would love to visit australia one of these days
<meng> agree about the IM thing
<pixil9> My bro is leavin there for a year in like 4 days
<meng> too bad MSN's PM is not suppoted
<ogra> jordan_, you really should, its absolutely worth it
<pixil9> too bad webcams don't work :(
<meng> so as winks and nudges
<meng> but nudges are more of an annoyance
<Edgan> meng: PM?
<Edgan> pixil9: there is work on gaim-vv
<meng> like the currently playing track in WMP or iTunes
<geargolem> thank you for your help
<meng> or some other msg after ur screenname
<pixil9> Edgan: supports webcam?
<Edgan> pixil9: working on msn webcam support
<pixil9> i can't wait
<pixil9> then i can toss windows
<meng> the official MSN client does webcams
<kanuha> braz2kuk12, did you use su or sudo when you installed cross-over?
<meng> i can't toss my win yet, got games to play
<Epicenter> STILL Can't find libapache-mod-php
<Edgan> pixil9: who are you constantly webcaming with?
<pixil9> Edgan: girlfriend
<meng> ah
<Edgan> pixil9: tried playing with gnomemeeting?
<pixil9> Edgan, no.. what is it
<frank_> geargolem, check this out: http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml
<Edgan> pixil9: video conferencing software for linux
<meng> is there a way to install the official MSN client in linux?
<pixil9> ah.. will it connect to her msn?
<kanuha> pixil9, what brand webcam do you have?
<pixil9> kanuha: intel
<kanuha> Which model?
<A_Alam> can some please help me, where i can add my langauge to ubuntu5.x for booting in LiveCD?
<Edgan> pixil9: probably not, but it might work with some standard windows video conferencing.
<felipe__> meng you can use amsn or gaim
<pitti> A_Alam: what language do you need? We don't support it yet?
<pixil9> Edgan, hmm might check itout
* TestDummy thinks he missed a step.
<pixil9> kanuha, i have no idea lol
<pitti> A_Alam: usually you can select your language at the very first installation question
<pixil9> it has a lens shutter
<meng> felipe__: i realize that, but there are times i needed the real client
<pixil9> and says intel
<raydogg> how do i mount an iso image to look like a block device ?
<pixil9> o
<pixil9> CS430
<A_Alam> pitti, Punjabi (pa_IN), not yet added
<Edgan> raydogg: mount file.iso /mnt/iso -o loop
<kanuha> pixil9, on the bottom it should have the model. Mine is the cs330
<meng> the lang pack is not too good
<lsuactiafner> pixil9 : if usb lsusb -v
<frank_> Men, maybe wine / crossover supports it I dont know
<raydogg> thx Edgan
<pitti> A_Alam: indeed, we don't support this yet
<meng> only my date and time changed
<kanuha> pixil9, I have a cs330 and cannot get it to work
<TestDummy> Blah, I think I did..
<A_Alam> i can know there is 6 Indian lanaguage for which can added to release
<pixil9> kanuha: haha we're probably screwed
<pixil9> though a webcam costs like $20 these days
<A_Alam> for Gnome as well kde
<meng> just when i thought BM is easy to translate
<TestDummy> I add the line to /etc/fstab to mount ntfs, but on reboot it says something like "mount point /media/windows does not exist"
<Edgan> pixil9: hehe, you might get away with msn messenger in VMware if the camera is usb1
<pixil9> TestDummy, mkdir /media/windows
<pitti> A_Alam: if you start to translate it in Rosetta, then one of the next language pack updates will contain your translations
<DoppelGanger> TestDummy: truly you have earned your name
<TestDummy> I have =|
<dazed> what to do what to do
<pixil9> heh my computer blows i don't think i'll be installing vmware
<TestDummy> This isn't the only time I've been an idiot
<meng> how can i join Rosetta?
<meng> i'll like to work on the BM packs during the holidays
<ogra> meng launchpad.ubuntu.com
<frank_> BM?
<TestDummy> pixil9: Is that it if the line is already in /etc/fstab?
<meng> Bahasa Melayu, the official language of Malaysia
<A_Alam> pitti, language pack for Punjabi is there, but not include in menu at boot time, i use Rosetta
<frank_> oh. I learn something new everyday
<pixil9> TestDummy, I don't see why not
<pixil9> just make the damn directory and type mount -a
<TestDummy> Oh, mount -a..
<pitti> A_Alam: ah, right. The language needs to be added to the installer, too
<pixil9> don't reboot
<pitti> A_Alam: that's a job for Kamion
<pixil9> mount -a will mount all devices in /etc/fstab
<TestDummy> Ah.
<TestDummy> Didn't know that
<meng> is there a way to correctly install lang packs?
<A_Alam> pitti, i want to update liveCD for Punjabi, where can i find list for Language for it, where in 4.10 release is /boot/grub/lang.lst
<ogra> meng, synaptic ?
<meng> did that, but only my date and time changed
<pixil9> lol punjabi?
<TestDummy> Aha, there it is
<TestDummy> It works :)
<meng> *itching for meruku
<pitti> A_Alam: this has got nothing to do with grub, that's a debian-installer issue
<Epicenter> pixil9: It absolutely cannot find this package
<Epicenter> Pixil9: packages.ubuntu.org says it's in universe. apt-cache search disagrees
<XTCboarder> !! help, i got gnome resolution settings at 800x600 but my creen says it is at 1600x1200
<XTCboarder> anybody know somethign about this problem?
<pixil9> Epicenter: search libapache in synaptic
<pixil9> i dunno thats where i see it :P
<A_Alam> pitti, i have ubuntu 4.10, there is /boot/grub/lang.lst file is there
<Epicenter> Pixil9: There is -php4
<Epicenter> but not -php
<interalia_> hi.  sorry if this is a faq.. does anyone know how I can disable ubuntu trying to suspend etc. when I shut my laptop lid?
<pixil9> ya
<pixil9> of course you want php4!
<dantheman> can anyone tell me why my printing might be fuzzy, and slightly misplaced on a page?
<maxsideburn> hi all
<maxsideburn> Can anyone tell me what the most graphically advanced WM is for X?
<xfSx> hi, can anyone tell me why my pc just blew up?
<|QuaD-> maxsideburn: graphically advanced? explain what you mean by graphically advanced
<xfSx> maxsideburn, i'm not sure xfce or gnome, i'm new to the game
<Epicenter> pixil9: I installed it. But when I click a link on the sites hosted it just tries to download the file :P
<meng> xfSx: neglect and the lack of TLC?
<cens0red> xfSx al qaeda?
<xfSx> lol
<pixil9> Epicenter, Open your httpd.conf or whichever it is
<raydogg> Edgan, what filesystem type should I use to mount file.iso ?
<pixil9> Epicenter, Look at which extensions it has might have to add just .php
<b2s> raydogg: iso9660
<xfSx> i think cens0red is closer to the truth
<Edgan> raydogg: -t iso9660
<Epicenter> pixil9: what line is that?
<cens0red> xfSx tell us about it. Was it spectacular?
<Epicenter> I added index.php
<maxsideburn> i meant are there any cool experimental WMs for X?
<maxsideburn> like with really advanced graphics, or special effects, or something really different
<pixil9> Epicenter: I don't know the mod should of added it near the bottom
<xfSx> well i put in an ubuntu cd, and as it booted gnome it just blew up
<|QuaD-> maxsideburn: the WM doesn't really determine your graphics
<xfSx> with a bit of smoke
<|QuaD-> your xserver does
<raydogg> says bad superblock on /dev/loop4, should i create the iso in any special way ?
<xfSx> i think my xserver meltdowned
<Epicenter> pixil9: it isn't
<Epicenter> pixil9: I'd put in a LoadModule line but I don't know the path to the .so
<|QuaD-> maxsideburn: each WM has its use
<beh> how can i capture screen shots of mplayers video?
<cens0red> xfSx hmmm. Sounds like its time had come.
<xfSx> yeah icewm is always talking about how it was abused as a child
<meng> what was the WM which looks like winxp?
<cens0red> I've been discovering the limits of my cpu fan since I started using ubuntu.
<pixil9> Epicenter, sec installing apache
<xfSx> my pc makes a noise it never made in xp when it's running glxgears
<pixil9> Epicenter, send me a php file
<frank_> the gears need to be oiled
<Epicenter> pixil9: 1 sec
<beh> does anyone know of an easy way to get screencaps from a video in mplayer
<Epicenter> pixil9: try this
<Epicenter> http://65.86.188.150/epicenter/index.php
<|QuaD-> beh: if you ask a third time, maybe i will know the answer
<pixil9> connection refused
<beh> |QuaD-: maybe someone who knew the answer didnt see my message the first time
<|QuaD-> beh: maybe, thats why i suggested a thirdtime
<beh> |QuaD-: or maybe you were just being sarcastic
<|QuaD-> beh: nope, i was using your logice
<Epicenter> pixil9: Try now
<|QuaD-> beh: you should keep sending that message
<beh> |QuaD- oh ok
<pixil9> works?
<|QuaD-> cuz its possible someone didn't see your msg
<Epicenter> pixil9: it's up, yes
<pixil9> so what's the problem
<hypno> beh set the -vo to x11
<hypno> then you should be able to grab it with gimp or whatever
<nickrud> well, I finally got around to setting up my  the mozilla multimedia setup :)
<raydogg> ok, so how do i mount file.iso as a writable file system ?
<raydogg> (I got the mount with iso9660 to work )
<nickrud> I can play most of the things on http://fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger/menu.html with mplayer embedded,
<raydogg> I want to write files to this block device
<geneo93> nickrud:  back
<nickrud> but not everything.
<nickrud> geneo93, hi
<nickrud> Some I would need crossover, but I wanted to compare notes a bit
<meng> nickrud: how did you get ur mozilla plugins to work?
<meng> i have the vlc plugins installed, but nothing gets streamed and it fails miserably in atomfilms
<nickrud> Followed the instructions on the wiki, and installed mozilla-mplayer and mozplugger.
<pixil9> Epicenter, I'm running apache w/ libapache-mod-php4 without a problem..
<nickrud> If anyone else could look at those, and especially the linspire ones
<meng> i tried mozilla-mplayer and mozpluger, it wont work too
<Epicenter> pixil9: I can't seem to. :P
<Epicenter> pixil9: send me your httpd.conf please?
<meng> mainly coz i am using an AMD athlon xp
<Epicenter> pixil9: or a .tar.gz your whole /etc/apache/ dir
<nickrud> :P
<nickrud> geneo93, did you get your sound back?
<Juhaz> raydogg, I don't think you can write to iso9660
<geneo93> all my sound works except for kde sounds
<pixil9> lol i just removed it
<nickrud> geneo93, you mean gnome sounds?
<geneo93> aand gnome sounds
<pixil9> hold on
<pixil9> Epicenter, Why don't you remove it all and make sure the /etc/apache dirs are gone
<pixil9> reinstall
<nickrud> geneo93, kde and gnome use different sound systems. I don't know if you can make kde use esd.
<Epicenter> pixil9: I did
<geneo93> the only thing i have on now is tv card
<nickrud> geneo93, never used one :)
<geneo93> nickrud:  mine is old wintv card with fm
<goldfish> Anyone here use xterm ?
<rempresent> alright... i am back.. i now own a nvida graphics card
<pixil9> Epicenter, All i did was install apache 1 and libapache-mod-php4
<pixil9> restarted apache
<pixil9> worked perfect.
<rempresent> a geforce 4 mx440
<Epicenter> pixil9: so did I :P
<rempresent> now how do i install this b-word
<nickrud> you take the case apart
<nickrud> :)
<rempresent> yar
<pixil9> Epicenter: Ok well what extension is the file you're loading
<geneo93> rempresent:  i have that card in this working nicely
<pixil9> http://68.147.151.46/phpsysinfo
<pixil9> that work?
<pixil9> oops
<pixil9> http://68.147.151.46:888/phpsysinfo
<Epicenter> yes.
<borgista> I have an issue with my wireless-net card. A D-Link. Anyone with some experience with said card?
<pixil9> Well
<rempresent> geneo93:  do you play WoW on it
<geneo93> no
<pixil9> Epicenter, Ok what is the extension of the file?
<Edgan> borgista: model?
<Epicenter> pixil9: .php
<borgista> DWL-G520
<Edgan> borgista: rev?
<pixil9> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<pixil9> uncomment that
<pixil9> restart apache
<geneo93> freecraft is the only game i ever play
<borgista> the issue is that it comes up in my Device Manager yet not under 'Networking'
<borgista> rev?
<pixil9> i dunno what else to say
<pixil9> heh
<rempresent> dang
<Edgan> borgista: yes, it will say on the card. Different revisions can be different chipsets
<Epicenter> pixil9: no luck
<pixil9> are you're running /etc/init.d/apache restart
<pixil9> ?
<Epicenter> pixil9: I see no line to load php4 in here
<Epicenter> pixil9: killall apache, apache
<borgista> Let me check.
<Epicenter> restarting the real way didn't help either
<pixil9> Epicenter: You never found AddType application/x-httpd-php .php ?
<pixil9> fuck i have no idea :(
<pixil9> apache2 musta borked somethin
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<thechitowncubs> How can I install mencoder?
<borgista> Edgan: on the ubuntu wiki it says the chipset is Athereos AR5212
<Edgan> borgista: looks like in generally the G520 uses the madwifi driver, which is part of ubuntu, under restricted models
<borgista> So all I need is the restricted modules then.
<Epicenter> pixil9: I did, an I uncommentedit
<thechitowncubs> when i try sudo apt-get install mencoder
<Epicenter> pixil9: But there is no loadmodule line for php4
<Edgan> borgista: if you don't have them installed, yeah
<thechitowncubs> Nothing works
<borgista> Because the Wiki holds that it works "out-of-the-box"
<occy> Are there any good easy to use DVD tools for Linux yet?
<borgista> so that must be it.
<GammaRay> thechitowncubs: that's not a very descriptive complaint
<borgista> Thank you Edgan
<pixil9> Epicenter, shouldn't that me in /etc/apache/modules.conf ?
<pixil9> be*
<Epicenter> pixil9: now that I check, it is
<geneo93> thechitowncubs:  apt-get update
<Edgan> borgista: I made sure to have my wireless card plugged in when I installed ubuntu so that it would detect the card and set it up. I have a G650
<borgista> Will return.
<membreya> anyone here running an amd64 kernel?
<Edgan> membreya: I am, though not under ubuntu, yet
<frank_> occy what do you need?
<frank_> membreya, yeah
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, did you get mplayer yet
<membreya> frank_: I can't get amd64-agp to load
<pixil9> hahaha i just freaked my mom out with etherwake
<occy> frank_: some nice GUI tool that let's me do Firewire -> video under Linux
<membreya> what AGP driver are you using?
<occy> frank_: clicky clicky
<Edgan> pixil9: how
<pixil9> Edgan: She was in her office and I turned her computer on
<occy> I have a DVD burner... I'd like to get stuff off my camera and put onto a DVD under Linux
<frank_> occy, don't know about firewire but check out  tovid  for the whole consersion and authoring
<Edgan> pixil9: haha
<occy> k
<nickrud> or, a better question, do you have mallirat's repo in your sources.list :)
<Edgan> frank_: you have any 32bit installed on your 64bit system?
<frank_> membreya, is that a module?
<frank_> Edgan, yeah
<membreya> frank_: it is in the k7 kernel...
<membreya> do you know what AGP driver you're loading?
<membreya> what does lsmod |grep agp show?
<Edgan> frank_: how does the 32bit chroot work out for you? I am fond of multi-arch, but ubuntu doesn't have it yet
<Edgan> membreya: in my case, none, since I am using the nvidia driver
<frank_> membreya, That lsmod gives me nothing yet video acceleration definitly works fine
<pixil9> Time to install Medal of Honor
<frank_> Edgan, 32bit chroot works fine but takes some time setting up
<Epicenter> pixil9: giving up on me then? ;(
<membreya> frank_: video acceleration doesn't work on my PC..i get 400 fps on glxgears running an amd64 3200 (geforce 4000)
<rempresent> alright, i am back with news from the graphics driver
<geneo93> membreya:  thats sad
<pixil9> Epicenter, Well what can I do lol
<frank_> membreya, do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<Epicenter> mm.
<Edgan> membreya: I get 6500fps with my amd64 3500 and geforce fx 5900se
<rempresent> this is what my glxgears is running at with the nvidia driver... at least i think i have it installed...
<rempresent> 808 frames in 5.0 seconds = 161.600 FPS
<membreya> geneo93: it makes me cry
<membreya> frank_: sure do
<pixil9> Epicenter, Unless I can ssh in or something
<rempresent> how can i check it?
<membreya> though I just changed my kernel so it isn't loaded
<Epicenter> pixil9: I think it just needs a reinstall, sorry to say
<computerguy867> how does one get amd64 packeges such as acrobat and flash
<frank_> membreya, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<DR_K13> hi room
<Edgan> computerguy867: there is no 64bit flash, yet
<membreya> yet? :P well hopefully adobe bring it out :)
<Edgan> computerguy867: not 64bit acrobat either
<raydogg> Edgan, how can I mount file.iso as a writable file system ?
<Edgan> computerguy867: not that you  can't run the 32bit versions
<Edgan> raydogg: don't think you can
<raydogg> when i mounted it as ISO 9660 it was read only
<computerguy867> how can you
<Edgan> computerguy867: 32bit chroot
<computerguy867> if i add the marillat repositories it doesnt work
<computerguy867> 32bit chroot?
<frank_> raydogg, considering its for CDs, read only seems fine to me!
<membreya> going to steal my ex's 4400 see if it works :D
<Edgan> yeah, a directory structure that everything 32bit goes into, including libraries, so that it doesn't conflict with the 64bit files
<raydogg> frank_, I hear ya, but what I want to do is create a virtual block device
<rempresent> what can i do instead of glx gears to check my graphics card
<rempresent> i am getting really really low fps.. and i don't know what to do?
<raydogg> So i want to be able to mount file.iso as a block device
<computerguy867> sounds messy
<pixil9> Epicenter, Your whole box? lol
<frank_> Remenic, if glxgears is not fast nothing else will be
<raydogg> I want to use cryptsetup on this "virtual block device"
<Epicenter> pixil9: it seems I've created quite a mess, yes.
<pixil9> haha
<frank_> Rempresent, if glxgears is not fast nothing else will be
<pixil9> doesn't take that long anyway i guess
<Epicenter> and that's all this machine does, run apache
<Edgan> computerguy867: yeah, it is, and will later be replaced with multi-arch, which puts stuff in parallel, but debian/ubuntu don't have it yet. Plus in some cases multi-arch has problems a chroot doesn't
<rempresent> frank_:  what can i do to check out what is wrong, or check my driver...
<pixil9> haha i'm installing medal of honour through a samba share to a windows box that's mounting the bin & cues with daemon tools
<computerguy867> when is this expected to get better?
<geneo93> rempresent: mine is dual ps with 440mx and i get around 900 fps
<computerguy867> 6 months?
<rempresent> frank_:  i just installed the nvidia driver, or so i thought, and i don't know why there isn't an increase in performance.
<Edgan> computerguy867: at the rate they seem to be going, and that it depends on debian doing it first, who knows
<frank_> rempresent, , sudo nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<Epicenter> pixil9: can you upload or send me your etc/apache/ dir?
<Epicenter> That may help
<computerguy867> i see, well thanks for your help
<pixil9> Epicenter, ok
<rempresent> frank_:  i did that, how do i restart x to check out the new performance
<pixil9> Epicenter, So all i have is apache and libapache-mod-php4
<Edgan> computerguy867: there are howtos of how to setup the chroot
<pixil9> to let you know
<Epicenter> pixil9: i know.
<computerguy867> ok, ill check em out
<rempresent> geneo93:  i have the same card and i get like 200fps
<geneo93> rempresent:  ctrl alt backspace
<frank_> alt-ctrl-F1,  login,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<frank_> rempresent, alt-ctrl-F1,  login,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Mestapheles> anybody noticed that ubuntuppc.webplazahosting.com is down?  Think this is permanent?
<Edgan> maybe it moved
<thenewlax> yo
<Mestapheles> I hope its somewhere, I there are people who wrote some good guides
<frank_> Edgan, did you try to use nvclock?
<Edgan> frank_: no
<rempresent> i got it to work, i saw the nvidia logo at boot
<rempresent> thanks a ton guys, that just took like 4 hours of my life....
<XTCboarder> :(
<rempresent> it is worth it tooo see that freakin' logo
<geneo93> hi a_blyss
<thenewlax> how would i get Ubuntu to recognize another hard drive that is in my comp?
<Epicenter> pixil9: uploading them?
<thenewlax> im kinda a noob..
<XTCboarder> my monitor is acting funny :(
<geneo93> rempresent:  what frame rates you have now
<rempresent> about 2600 fps
<thenewlax> can anyone help me out?
<rempresent> this is sweet... now for WoW
<Juhaz> thenewlax, define recognize, do you want to access the file systems on that other hard drive?
<rempresent> thanks a ton frank and geneo
<rempresent> !
<thenewlax> yea
<geneo93> np
<XTCboarder> i can't set correctly my screen resolution after I installed my screen
<thenewlax> like so i can store stuff on there
<frank_> Edgan, it's a tool to overclock a nvidia card but it only segfaults for me
<rempresent> wha wha wha... how do i go about overclocking the card frank
<rempresent> ?
<Edgan> frank_: I don't have a need to overclock.
<Epicenter> pixil9: thanks :)
<thenewlax> but yea
<pixil9> Epicenter, np
<pixil9> Epicenter, mom was buggin me heh
<Juhaz> thenewlax, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<geneo93> frank_:  got it to work in mandrake haven't tried in ubuntu yet
<frank_> rempresent, good to see it works
<rempresent> thanks a bunch
<rempresent> no joke
<qman> anyone using the 1.0.3 ipw2200 driver?
<thenewlax> ill check it out
<IIIEARS> "" - screen trouble what command edits screen settings?
<pixil9> Almost MoH time!!!
<pixil9> what other good games can i install on linux
<DanglyBits> is mozilla-firefox 1.0.3 available yet?  If not when?
<geneo93> ablyss:  you having nick problems
<DarthFrog> pixil9: Quake3 Doom3
<DR_K13> lol
<thenewlax> thats Juhaz
<pixil9> DanglyBits, Is it absolutely necessary for you to have 1.0.3?
<thenewlax> thanks*
<frank_> DanglyBits, it wont be available in Hoary
<pixil9> Hmm Doom3 sounds fun.. will my 1ghz cpu do it?
<DanglyBits> why?
<DanglyBits> frank_:why?
<nickrud> thechitowncubs, you still here?
<frank_> DanglyBits, beacause hoary will only get security updates from now on
<DanglyBits> frank_:where can i get it then?
<pixil9> DarthFrog, What cpu do i need for doom3?
<frank_> DanglyBits, from breezy? I\m not sure...
<DanglyBits> frank_: where do i get breezy?
<frank_> pixil9, Video card is the big issue for any new game
<qman> I think the 2.6.10-5 headers are screwed
<pixil9> frank: i got a geforce 2 pro :P
<qman> why else would it report "SMP"?
<frank_> DanglyBits, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=70
<frank_> pixil9, my guess is that Doom3 will give 2 fps
<Juhaz> frank_, firefox 1.0.3 is a security update
<chavo> maybe a bit more than 2 fps, but it will be way slow.
<frank_> Juhaz, yeah but I think the way it works is that they make a patch of the security update to firefox 1.0.2
<pixil9> frank_, lol.
<pixil9> Well ut1 runs fine
<pixil9> and moh
<IIIEARS> Unreal tournament/UT2k3/2k4 works fine works fine
<frank_> bah I used to play duke3d at like 7fps !
<dazed> welll adios membreya
<dazed> duke3d
<dazed> i had every expansion pack and every book to duke3d
<dazed> i still do
<IIIEARS> though it can be difficult to install if you are new to linux - i tried and gave up
<IIIEARS> ut2k4 includes an .sh install script with the DVD vers. - (CD vers. too?)
<frank_> Nobody steals our chicks.... and lives!
<darkaudit> IIIEARS: cd ver too...
<IIIEARS> great! :)
<darkaudit> looks very much like the loki installers I've seen for other games
<dazed> "i came here to do 2 things...kick ass and chew bubble gum...looks like im all outta gum"
<frank_> I'm gonna rip of your head and **** down your throat
<burner> is duke3d out for linux?
<IIIEARS> there hasn't been anything like duke nukem for humor - lol
<geneo93> dazed:  sounds like something my 12 yr old son would do
<burner> it's open source now right?  maybe it'll work with cedega?
<frank_> Yeah its open source now
<darkaudit> there was a project on icculus' page, but they look to be in a very bitter mood about it
<burner> i bet it's worth it to try the dos version with linux
<frank_> I haven't played it recently though
<burner> or even just wine
<IIIEARS> duke nukem is - duke nukem 2 3d is a ghostly apparition always just beyond the horizon. - lol
<Juhaz> burner, http://icculus.org/duke3d/
<darkaudit> what's bigger vaporware... Duke Nukem Forever or that WinFS thingy... orig. announced circa 1990?
<pixil9> wicked
<pixil9> where can i download duke3d
<pixil9> oh cvs
<pixil9> fuck thats too much work
<bur[n] er> cvs? u can get win32 binaries
<darkaudit> pixil9: and they don't want to hear from anyone about it
<pixil9> ya i see now
<pixil9> <-- too lazy
<brazmetal> does someone here streams audio on the net?
<brazmetal> does someone here stream audio on the net?
<bur[n] er> sure
<bur[n] er> not in linux
<darkaudit> brazmetal: incoming or outgoing?
<bur[n] er> but i heard icecast works?  with a bmp plugin?
<bur[n] er> or xmms plugin
<beowuff> What's a good normalizer pluggin for xmms?
<brazmetal> darkaudit, outgoing... providing a radio
<brazmetal> I use shoutcast
<darkaudit> not I
<brazmetal> And the "sc_trans" program
<geneo93> beowuff:  xmms-normalize
<brazmetal> but I want a alternative to sc_trans, cause it's very limited
<discord> anyone know how to get a prism card working in ubuntu?
<IIIEARS> How do i install DeCSS.deb after loading it into fileroller?
<burner> brazmetal, apt-get install xmms-volnorm
<frank_> sudo dpkg -i DeCSS.deb
<discord> do I have to recompile my kernel to get my pcmcia card working?
<darkaudit> IIIEARS: first, you don't need file-roller... it's dpkg -i
<pixil9> Has anyone here used zoph?
<meng> and people wonder why ubuntu isn't widely used.....
<IIIEARS> frank - aw frank thats too easy - lol - you might guess i am new to linux eh?
<FR500> i have cacti on one pc for network monitoring, what do i need in each pc, snmp or snmpd?
<burner> it might be nice to have an app to use to open .deb files with, but dpkg -i works
* darkaudit had to compile a new kernel to get nVidia drivers w/ Debian... not so w/ Ubuntu :)
<frank_> IIIEARS, everyone was a newbie once
<burner> open .deb with "xterm -e "dpkg -i $1"" ??
<burner> i was thinking there's gotta be some easy scripting like way to do that
<IIIEARS> something like this dpkg >> configure >> make >> make install - ?
<burner> ?
<frank_> IIIEARS, ?
<FR500> can anyone help me?
<darkaudit> nearly midnight... bedtime for bozo
<burner> FR500, no idea on snmp
<IIIEARS> lol - it isn't easy being green - grin
<brazmetal> burner, xmms-volnorm? what is it for? to normalize the volume of the songs? I don't need that..
<IIIEARS> Thank You :)
<burner> brazmetal, what were you looking for then?
<frank_> np
<burner> brazmetal, apt-cache search xmms
<FR500> burner, thanks anyway
<Sim2> hi
<Sim2> can someone help me out with forwarding localhost:26 to smtp.gmail.com:465 with stunnel so I can get ssl wrappers?
<Sim2> i want postfix'x smtp client to use stunnel when a mail is defined in the transport map to go outside the domain.
<discord> I thought hoary had wireless covered
<discord> guess not
<brazmetal> burner, I was looking for a plugin to stream audio...
<bur[n] er> hoary works with wireless... doesn't do wpa and it doesn't show you networks around you
<bur[n] er> brazmetal: icecast.org
<lamont> Sim2: define a new transport that uses the pipe mailer to shove it down stunnel
<lamont> and make that the default transport
<bur[n] er> xmms-liveice and icecast-server
<discord> doesnt work with the two cards I have
<dazed> discord: it works with wireless and so does warty...you just have to install your own drivers with ndiswrapper if its not a linux chipset
* lamont wishes he could be more specific fro Sim2 
<discord> looks like ill have to
<discord> recompile my kernel
<discord> i dont know anyone that
<Sim2> lamont, what would it look like in inetd.conf as the forwarding rule?
<dazed> discord: your blowing things outta porportion
<discord> uses the ndiswrapper with prism2 cards
<dazed> what kind of wifi cards do you have?
<discord> prism2 cards are pretty standard
<discord> some of the first chipset
<dazed> do u know the chipset they use?
<discord> they make 2 drivers for the prism2 chipset
<Sim2> smtps stream tcp nowait root /usr/sbin/stunnel -v3 -rlocalhost:25
<discord> hostap
<discord> and wlan-ng
<Sim2> err something like that
<dazed> alright get them and ndiswrapper....
<discord> neither of which are included with
<Sim2> s/25/26
<lamont> Sim2: /etc/postfix/master.cf, see master(5)
<bet0x> hi all people
<bur[n] er> discord: linux-wlan-ng
<discord> bullshit
<discord> someone
<bet0x> How i automount a partition
<lamont> Sim2: and pipe(8postfix)
<membreya> installed a new module, how would I go about reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<dazed> discord: try typing things on 1 line makes things easier to read
<discord> they should be part of ubuntu
<membreya> erm, installed a new kernel even
<Sim2> thanks, let me take a look
<dazed> discord: thats like saying all distros should be created around ur hardware
<XplOzIon> Hello All
<transgress> anyone know why i can get sound from everything except kaffeine... and kaffeine is the only thing that will play dvd's w/o freezing...
<bur[n] er> well... wireless networking drivers is pretty important
<bur[n] er> you can't download other stuff without network
<discord> no im just saying that ubuntu should support the prism2 chipset since it is one of the most widley available chipsets
<brazmetal> does someone here stream via Icecast/shoutcast?
<dazed> if you have a wireless network im sure theres a lan port relatively close that u can click into
<discord> all they had to do was include some modules with the distro
<bur[n] er> not always... but yeah... prism2's are so prominent
<dazed> broadcom is probably one of the broadest chipsets and its not included...its a easy task to ndiswrapper a drvier i dunno why its such a big deal to u
<smouche> soundcards, wireless and 3d seem to be the big three problems with hardware compatibility -- you either get lucky, or you have to get to work
<smouche> to get it all to work...
<bur[n] er> discord: linux-wlan-ng was included here
<discord> ?
<bur[n] er> i didn't apt-get it and i have it
<discord> which modules do you have
<dazed> took me maybe 5 minutes to config my wireless card
<bur[n] er> hrm
<bur[n] er> not sure
<amonkey> what's the /dev/ address of my serial port?
<transgress> bleh i still need to write to do billing but i would really rather write a wiki doc
<discord> I found this module
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, i do stream from soutcast
<discord> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wlan-ng # lsp80211.ko
<XplOzIon> shoutcast**
<discord> but that doesnt seem to be the driver i dont know what it is
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, and what's the program you use to encoder ?
<Sim2> lamont, can i pm you for just a sec?
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, sc_trans ?
<burner> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism2/prism2_usb.ko
<burner> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko
<pixil9> What's a good webmail setup?
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, dont know really, bmp just plays it
<Sim2> i thought i had to just change the relay to localhost:<someport>
<Sim2> then it would just be forwarded to someplace:465
<brazmetal> XplOzIon,  bmp ?
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, beep media player
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, how do you "transport" the sound to the shoutcast?
<lamont> Sim2: sure
<burner> it's xmms based on gtk2
<membreya> ive done a sudo apt-get remove nvidia and nvidia-settings and reinstalled them whilst running the new kernel, yet sudo modprobe nvidia says it's not found
<membreya> :|
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, but how? xmms just plays songs...
<burner> brazmetal, use xmms-liveice and icecast-server
<discord> unfortunatly those prism2 modules do not support the prism2 pcmcia cards
<burner> prism2_pcmcia
<brazmetal> burner, I'm using shoutcast... I can't put icecast working
<dazed> how do u change ur smb workgroup?
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, beep media player (bmp) its like xmms (and some may say way better) and it streams from shoutcast from default instalation
<discord> yeah i dont see a prism2_pcmcia module
<abinadid> anybody running xlink kai ???? some help
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, the package name iso bmp ?
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, isn't it a plugin that Bmp uses?
<transgress> grar at things that don't list their licenses where i can find them
<membreya> are there restricted modules available for amdk8 2.6.11 ?
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, yeah, it installed from a script that its posted on www.ubuntuforums.org
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, none of the plugins in bmp says its for streaming =/
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, let me check for the url of it
<dazed> how do u change ur smb workgroup?
<pixil9> dazed: I'd suggest installing swat and going from there.
<pixil9> dazed: basically install it with synaptic then goto http://localhost:901
<dazed> pixil9: thanks...it was sooo much easier on warty
<pixil9> ah i never used warty
<dazed> ahh ok
<pixil9> i went slack freebsd debian ubuntu
<pixil9> heh
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646 you may find most of the usefull/best apps used
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, i hope that shoul help you
<dazed> it was in net-admin on warty...they took it out in hoary
<Sim2> sorry for the pm.. i thought "sure" meant something else
<transgress> does kubuntu come with gnome and kde?
<membreya> transgress: kde only
<membreya> hence the K
<transgress> membreya: well it didn't quite make it clear on the site...
<transgress> i should've gone with kubuntu heh... i do prefer kde somewhat... but oh well... do me good to go for a change
<Tuxicity> Should I mount my 2nd HDD in /mnt or in /media ?
<pixil9> cool gnomebaker.. been looking for a damn cd burning program
<pixil9> Tuxicity, wherever the hell you want.. mine is /winxp
<Tuxicity> What's the difference between /mnt and /media?
<FR500> is anyone using snmp on a linux machine?
<XplOzIon> Anyone know how to install bmp-docklet-1.2 plugin?? i cant install it...
<pixil9> Tuxicity, Nothing. They're called "directories"
<dazed> Tuxicity: they are just mounting directories...you cant mount anywhere not just those 2 places
<HrdwrBoB> media makes more sense
<membreya> pixil9: k3b is so much better
<FR500> XplOzIon, you need to apt-get the dependencies dpkg tells you to
<dazed> k3b owns
<dazed> all
<scott> anyone had problems installing gnome icon themes on hoary? I install them and they show up in the menu but when I select them they don't take effect
<pixil9> membreya, for burning?
<scorpix_> when i try to install mplayer i got this problem
<scorpix_> mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not installable
<dazed> scorpix_: try 'apt-get -f install' to install dependancy packages
<scorpix_> dazed: i got the same problem
<frank_> is there another mplayer package (non custom)
<dazed> scorpix_: try this for me 'sudo apt-get install libavcodec2'
<scorpix_> yes
<pixil9> membreya, Will it work with gnome?
<jay> help: GNOME works like crap on my dual displays.... it's recognizing it as one BIG display. is there any workaround for this?
<XplOzIon> FR500, i actually havent do anything. I mean like what file i need to open? wich file tells me that i need the dependences?
<scorpix_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<scorpix_>   libavcodec2: Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<scorpix_>                Depends: libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<membreya> pixil9: yes it will
<dazed> well you can download each individual package if -f install isnt working or you can do a dif. mplayer package
<dazed> scorpix_: if your using synaptic it should auto select dependencies
<chombee> I don't suppose anyone know how to make SoundJuicer rip faster? It's excruciatingly slow on every machine I've tried, both Warty and Hoary, and I've never found a solution
<pixil9> membreya, ok thx
<chombee> I turned paranoia down to 0 and managed to get it up to 3.0x, but that's all
<corvus_> Hope this isn't a stupid question, but is there a gui utility to allow for the listing and stopping of running processess?
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<frank_> streamtuner ROCKS!
<scorpix_> dazed: the same with synaptic
<scorpix_> how can i play dvds without mplayer?
<Tuxicity> corvus_, System Monitor in Applicatioins --> System tools
<scorpix_> i have xine installed and libdvdcss2
<XplOzIon> scorpix_, xine-ui - The xine video player, user interface for playing dvd's and such
<leek`_-> can someone help me with what would seem to be a simple problem? - im trying to change my resolution but the highest option i have is 1024x768
<dazed> scorpix_: odd must not have all your repos open then or something...and xine-ui plays dvds
<meng> mess around with xorg.connf?
<leek`_-> meng, yea i added the higher res' tot xorg.conf
<kkathman> leek`_: during the install, did you select the various resolutions you could use?
<leek`_-> kkathman, during installation i wasnt asked, but i have added them to my xorg.conf
<kkathman> leek`_- I assume you tried right clicking the desktop, going to configure and choosing the display?
<corvus_> Tuxicity, you rule, thanks :)
<kkathman> leek`_- or used the system tools to change your resolution
<leek`_-> yea from the system tools 1024x768 is the highest it goes
<leek`_-> rightclicking desktop doesnt give me any configuring options
<chombee> leek - did you just upgrade to hoary?
<Tuxicity> corvus_, np:)
<frank_> leek`_-, need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kkathman> leek`_- sorry I was thinking KDE
<leek`_-> chombee, i just did a fresh install of whatever the latest version is
<leek`_-> frank_, what else do i need to modify in xorg.conf ?
* XplOzIon Wants to install bmp-docklet but cant because its a linux no0b
<kkathman> leek`_- check with your monitor specs and be sure you have the appropriate match between resolutions and the sync frequencies too
<leek`_-> kkathman, im not exactly sure what that means or how i could go about doing that
<leek`_-> kkathman, i just know 1600x1200 works on windows and i want it on here
<frank_> leek`_-, The resolutions and the display specs  HorixFreg, VertSync
<kkathman> leek`_- in your xorg.conf you have resolutions and you have horiz and vert frequencies...some resolutions require or allow certain frequencies while others do not...check the specs that came with your monitor/panel
<chombee> Am I going crazy? Am I the only Ubuntu user who has noticed it takes an hour to rip a CD??
<leek`_-> kkathman, my xorg.conf doesnt contain anything about horz or vert frequencies, should it?
<burner> chombee, turn off the error checking in grip
<kkathman> leek`_- it should I believe
<frank_> leek`_-, In some section its there
<leek`_-> frank_, its actually not, 1 sec while i upload my xorg.conf
<frank_> Generic Monitor or somethin
<CitizenKane> if anyone has installed the linux version of wolfenstein enemy territory you might be able to help me
<kkathman> leek`_- try this maube this will help:  http://www.x.org/X11R6.8.2/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, hey.. it's no working... I'm using bmp + shoutcast.... and there's no audio stream :(
<pixil9> How can i find out which packages I don't need?
<frank_> leek`_-, Section Monitor
<pixil9> deborphan isn't doing shit
<leek`_-> frank_, http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=37997
<leek`_-> kkathman, i will check it out
<leek`_-> frank_, am i retarded?
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, hmmm its weird, when you click on the "link" it says that it will be opened by bmp by default?
<chombee> burner - disable paranoia?
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, man, did you understand what I want to do? I want to stream audio, not to listen to stream...
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, I want to provide a radio, not listening to...
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, oh im sorry man! i miss understand you! =(
<brazmetal> eheheheheh
<brazmetal> :(
<brazmetal> so again..
<XplOzIon> brazmetal, my bad man. But hey isnt there a linux version of the shoutcast-server ?
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, yes, I'm using it
<brazmetal> XplOzIon, but we need the encoder...
<brazmetal> A program "make" the stream.... shoutcast is just a server
<discord> you fools dont know a damn thing about wireless
<pixil9> That's because I live in northern russia and we just got got pentium 2s
<pixil9> no wireless for years :(
<HillTop> I just upgraded my Warty to Hoary and a lot of things don't really work. For starters, how do I play a music CD. I put it in and thought in Warty it launched xmms I think. Now nothing. Can't play a wav file on my music CD??
<crimsun> HillTop: it should start the gnome cd player
<Tuxicity> HillTop, use the CD player
<brazmetal> does someone here stream audio via Icecast/shoutcast?
<bet0x> hey how i see my all scsi stuff?
<bet0x> hi crimsun 3733t helper
<crimsun> brazmetal: I do
<crimsun> 'lo bet0x
<bet0x> lo?
<HillTop> I hit the file browser and right click on a selection - play with xmms - can't read it.
<crimsun> bet0x: [hel] lo
<brazmetal> crimsun, icecast ou shoutcast?
<CitizenKane> if anyone has installed the linux version of wolfenstein enemy territory i could use some help
<crimsun> brazmetal: ices2->icecast2
<bet0x> crimsun, how i see my scsi stuff
<brazmetal> :(
<crimsun> bet0x: could you rephrase please?
<HillTop> Tuxicity	CD player says drive error - but file viewer can see files there.
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  not lately. :P but whats the problem? cant connect to any servers due to version mismatch?
<brazmetal> crimsun, is ices2 the encoder?
<bet0x> crimsun, i have a hd scsi but i dont know the real driver information, such a name , vendor etc,
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, no, I downloaded and then installed it, just giving me a blank screen instead of loading
<crimsun> brazmetal: yes
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  hmm ya downloaded it from the rtcw:ET home page? or where
<bet0x> scsi0 : Adaptec AIC7XXX EISA/VLB/PCI SCSI HBA DRIVER, Rev 6.2.36
<bet0x> done
<HillTop> And now with Hoary upgrade from Warty I can't view pdf files. :(
<bet0x> Vendor: IBM       Model: DDRS-34560D       Rev: DC1B
<crimsun> bet0x: but isn't that the make & model?
<bet0x> yeP
<brazmetal> crimsun, can it be used with shoutcast?
<Unfrgiven> is it a good idea to apt-get dist-upgrade from debian/sid to ubuntu? is it even possible?
<bet0x> crimsun, how i auto-mount a drive on gnome?
<XplOzIon> How do i extrac a file compresed in multiples RAR files? For example a movie in movie.rar, movie.r01 and so??
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, downloaded it from http://www.mrbass.org/enemyterritory/
<crimsun> brazmetal: I use ices2 with icecast2
<leek`_-> frank_, thanks... it worked :D
<crimsun> brazmetal: I don't have any experience feeding ices2 into shoutcast
<crimsun> bet0x: plug it in
<bet0x> its pluged
<bet0x> my new scsi
<bet0x> :d
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, use "unrar" on the .rar file
<crimsun> bet0x: did you create a new partition table and create a filesystem on it?
<Unfrgiven> nm i found out...
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, do i need rar archiver?
<pixil9> unrar always fucks up for me.. use rar x <file>
<bet0x> no
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  downloading it now.. lets see.. - you do hacve 3d working in other tames?
<bet0x> crimsun, where i create that?
<pixil9> just apt-get install rar
<pixil9> rar x <file>
<crimsun> bet0x: using cfdisk and the mkfs.* tools
<frank_> leek[sleep] , Great
<crimsun> bet0x: please refer to the wiki
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, you need to apt-get install unrar
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, in windows at least, haven't tried on linux yet
<bet0x> crimsun, on the /etc/fstab
<bet0x> :D
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, or what pixil9 said...
<HillTop> Oh this is just great! I play a music CD with Totem movie player. Oh yea, I remember someone complaining about that. Grief.
<Tuxicity> Is it a good idea to use prelinking in Ubuntu (Gnome)?
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, sudo apt-get install rar aint working says: sudo: must be setuid root
<HillTop> Also I had installed acrobat and now it is nowhere to be found.
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  lol. :P you cant get the game working in windows?
<_phate_> is the a ubuntu package for 7zip?
<Tuxicity> HillTop, I think you can use the PostScript Viewer to view .pdf, not sure
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, no, in windows a couple have worked just fine
<kkathman> HillTop you might try  "whereis" on the package...chances are its in /usr/bin
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  just a couple?
<Jeezis> how do i check my uptime?
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, let me put it this way, every one that I have used has worked
<b2s> XplOzIon: is your sudo file not setuid root?
<b2s> Jeezis: go to a terminal and time "uptime"
<kkathman> Jeezis you could try gkrellm as a monitor and uptime keeper
<b2s> er "type"
<Jeezis> ok, thanks guys :)
<XplOzIon> b2s, i dont know. first time i see that
<Juhaz> hmm
<Juhaz> is anyone using non-utf8 locale?
<HillTop> With Hoary upgrade from Warty -- my install of NVU servived.. :)
<b2s> XplOzIon: that looks like a bad message.  ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<XplOzIon> b2s, whats the default chmod for /usr/ ??
<b2s> XplOzIon: my /usr/ is 755, why?
<XplOzIon> b2s, someone did "sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/"
<geppy> Is Beagle going to make it into Breezy?
<XplOzIon> b2s, how do i change it back?
<crimsun> more than likely, geppy.
<geppy> crimsun: Are the mono issues getting worked out?
<pixil9> Fucking samba.
<brazmetal> does someone here stream audio via shoutcast?
<b2s> XplOzIon: eek! why?
<crimsun> geppy: yep
<kkathman> pixil9 whats wrong w/samba?
<XplOzIon> b2s, stopid friend thinks its a linux wiseass =(
<geppy> crimsun: Do you know if Beagle is currently packaged for Breezy?  That'd be reason enough to go back to unstable... =)
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, glxgears worked, but i don't think that's the best indicator :P
<kkathman> howdy there _chavo :)
<XplOzIon> b2s, i did "chmod -R 755 /usr/"
<pixil9> kkathman, Well I should be bitching at ubuntu for improperly setting shit up.. I goto System, Administration, Shared Folders.. add a share
<XplOzIon> b2s, that will change it back to its default?
<crimsun> geppy: don't believe so; check on p.u.c
<pixil9> and check read-only.. yet it demands a user/pass from my winbox
<geppy> crimsun: Alright; thanks! =)
<_chavo> hello kkathman.
* nickrud marks 8.10 on the calendar
<b2s> XplOzIon: no it won't.
<XplOzIon> b2s, what will?... grrrr damn the friends! heh
<kkathman> pixil9 Yep thats true, you have to set up a few things first...but its easy...go to the old warty userguide and follow the samba instructions...works like a champ
<b2s> you need to do chmod 4755 on /usr/bin/sudo (and possibly others) but I don't think you can unless you are root
<HillTop> kkathman	acruread is in /usr/bin - now how do I get it working again?  Open with functions seem broken. Example, a .txt file right click to open with gedit fails. .pdf open with anything - the default app fails.
<pixil9> kkathman, I'll fix it with swat ;/
<pixil9> haha found a bug too
<pixil9> add a share in there with a $ sign to hide it
<pixil9> it fucks up and lists it like 20 times
<XTCboarder> what's the name of the typical macosx screensaver under ubuntu?
<kkathman> pixil9 typically the standard install doesnt do everything
<kkathman> pixil9 Try looking at this:  http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#installsamba
<XplOzIon> b2s, so what shoul i do then?
<kkathman> pixil9 I have 3 linux and 3 windows boxes on my network and everyone sees everyone just fine and I can move everything around
<pixil9> kkathman, thx
<kkathman> pixil9 no prob, glad to help :)
<b2s> XplOzIon: well, I don't think you can get to root now under ubuntu.  you can probably reboot to single user mode.  or you could boot from cd
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, no ideas?
<_phate_> what do I need to apt-get for SDL?
<Tuxicity> _phate_, must be libsdl?
<pixil9> kkathman, good guide
<XplOzIon> b2s, thanks, ill see what i can do fix this
<kkathman> pixil9 Yep it absolutely works without a hitch
<transgress> hey does ubuntu update generic kernels ala fedora?  i'm just curious
<b2s> XplOzIon: your permissions are probably all messed up. but the one that is hurting you the most is the permissions on sudo.
<kkathman> the peril of not having a REAL root Im afraid
<XplOzIon> heh true
<HillTop> In hoary I click on a .sxc file to launch OOo and get an error but if I open OOo first I can open the file. :(
<geneo93> kkathman:  you can do sudo passwd root and have one
* XplOzIon Thinks...
<kkathman> geneo93 yep
<geneo93> hey i have no trouble using it
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  getting a black screen on RTCW: under linux, and glxgears works eh?
<inc> sup channel
<hobocop> hello dr_willis is the man to talk to
<hobocop> he answers all the questions
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, that's correct, glxgears works fine, RTCW gets a blank screen
<hobocop> oh right link me kane
<hobocop> I need to download that
<hobocop> :)
<dr_willis> you running et from a shell? seeing any error mssages at all?
<inc> i must say hoary has been pretty freaking awsome
<Dreamer3_> ok, is there some option in evolutoin to turn off evolution-alarm-daemon that likes to stick around and hog up memory?
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, just ran it using a gnome link, didn't see any error messages
<dr_willis> try it from a shell. and theres dozens of shell options to test. it may even make a lot file.
<dr_willis> the thing is still installing for me - lol
<pixil9> ooo I should download wolfenstein
<transgress> okay now to write out a wiki doc
<pixil9> do you still need a cdkey to play online?
<hobocop> nope
<CitizenKane> dr_wills, i will give it a try
<hobocop> not RTCWET
<pixil9> what is that
<hobocop> it is a online version only
<hobocop> http://www.mrbass.org/enemyterritory/
<pixil9> Can I download it?
<hobocop> yes
<hobocop> it is free
<pixil9> cool.
<dr_willis> RTCW:ET is a free multiplayer only variation of RTCW :P its Great
<pixil9> downloading now
<pixil9> but i only have a 1 ghz processor
<hobocop> yes it is quite good for a linux game
<pixil9> so i guess i should stop
<dr_willis> hmm its not in any of the  sources eh.. cant just apt-get it. :(
<hobocop> no you can lower the details
<hobocop> ya I wish dr
<hobocop> that would be p.i.m.p
<dr_willis> its based on the quake3 engine - so its not super machine needed. :P
<inc> apt-get into it
<hobocop> :)
<pixil9> So i want the 260mb Linux Full Game 2.60?
<yoink> excuse me, can anyone tell me why when i write to my usbdrive it doesnt show up when i plug it back in later?
<yoink> i dont get errors, the changes just dont stay
<inc> hmm..i just pluged my ipod shuffle and hoary likes it... haven't tried writing to it yet
<kkathman> yoink what do you mean "when I write to my usb drive"  are we talking a plug in?
<dr_willis> stupid insteller was hung.. :P
<inc> yoink, i'll see if i have similar issue
<dr_willis> pixil9,  yea.
<yoink> yeah, usbkey
<Trickyphillips> I'm able to write to my Maxtor 80GB external fine.
<Trickyphillips> Are you sure the drive is OK?
<yoink> sorry, i was unclear
<yoink> yeah, its always worked fine in windows...
<kkathman> yoink so, you wrote a file to that drive and its not there later?
<pixil9> is tribes 2 any good?
<yoink> right...after i unplug and plug it back in
<dr_willis> pixil9,  its a neat game.. for an older game..
<yoink> its empty again
<inc> ok unmounting it
<dr_willis> pixil9,  a lot different then many other first person shooters
<pixil9> ah
<pixil9> I'm still in love with UT1
<pixil9> play it everyday
<yoink> yeah, i unmount it, then unplug
<bet0x> crimsun, i have formated my /dev/sda1 i want to add this partition to my system
<bet0x> how i do it?
<kkathman> yoink  ok, so you mount it...write...then unmount, pull it out, then try to read it somewhere else or on that same machine?
<hobocop> do they have a linux version of UT:GOTY?
<pixil9> hobocop: ya
<yoink> i tried to read it on the same machine
<hobocop> :):)::):):):)
<hobocop> where
<pixil9> hobocop: pain in the ass through if you only have cd1.
<hobocop> I have cd:0
<pixil9> both cds?
<hobocop> no 0 cds
<kkathman> yoink  you mounted again, and theres nothing there
<inc> yoink, i was any to write to mine
<bet0x> any know how i add a new partition on boot ?
<pixil9> o
<mello> Hey guys, I need some quick advice. When I get to the GRUB Booter, it says I have two different versions of Ubuntu running, and I think it's just based off of the kernels. Is it okay if I delete the lines with the old kernel in them? I just want to make it a little nicer looking.
<pixil9> Well can u get the cds?
<bet0x> i have a new disk and i want to mount after init my machine
<hobocop> I can get the one cd
<hobocop> I didnt know there was 2
<pixil9> http://download.beyondunreal.com/fileworks.php/official/ut/ut-install-436-goty.run
<pixil9> well if you have one cd
<pixil9> you might wanna speak to me about getting it to run.
<kkathman> yoink check your USB device to be sure its not in "write protect" mode  I know that sounds rudimentary, but its happened to me :)
<pixil9> fuckers made me spend like 15 hours figuring it out
<yoink> you mean on the actual thing?  it doesnt have that option i dont think
<hobocop> talking --->
<inc> some usb drives have a write protect switch
<dr_willis> well its wrorking for me  :P
<dr_willis> ETCW:ET is such a fun game and the price is so right.
<inc> usually u'd get an error writing to it
<corvus_> mello, if it's like fedora's grub then you just have two editions of the kernal, one new and one you have upgraded...wait till you check everyting out and make sure your comfortable with the new one before deleting the old..
<yoink> yeah, no errors, thats whats frusterating
<kkathman> yoink well mine does so ok... Im stumped...cuz if the device was unwriteable you should get a msg back
<pixil9> I'm 63% doen ETCW
<djones> mello, I'd keep the old kernel. You never know.
<pixil9> or whatever
<mello> corvus_: I've been using the new one for weeks now, and it runs great with Hoary.
<yoink> hmm...it automounts when that window comes up, right?
<inc> you add file via command line yoink?
<corvus_> then delete the line if the only concern is looks...
<Crane> what is etcw
<Crane> ??
<mello> djones: right.. dang. oh well. you've got a good point, but i just hate it all cluttered and junk
<kkathman> yoink  how did you write to it. Is it possible that you wrote out using sudo or something and trying to do an ls -l  and its not showing the file?
<yoink> yeah...just vi'd one there
<inc> or from gui?
<dr_willis> rtcw:et  :P
<yoink> possibly...
<yoink> hold on, ill check
<inc> where does it mount the device?
<Crane> lol oh my bad, fun game!!
<corvus_> but just by deleting the line you don't nessecarily have to delte the actual kernel
<yoink> usbdisk
<inc> so /media/usbdisk
<yoink> yeah, oops
<kkathman> yoink maybe you could do a sudo ls -al /usbdisk
<kkathman> or whatever your mount point is
<inc> yoink, oops? lol not good
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, tried running it from the shell, just had a black screen with a cursor on it
<inc> also if you cat /etc/mtab it should come up there
<yoink> k, hold on, im trying just transferring using the file browser
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  odd...
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  what video card ya got?
<hobocop> he is gone
<inc> i'd just touch a test file
<hobocop> Ioh he is back
<hobocop> 5200
<kkathman> inc yep
<hobocop> an nvidia 5200 dr
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, intel 915GM
<kkathman> touch /media/usbdisk/foo.tst
<hobocop> video card
<yoink> vice?
<yoink> Crane lol oh my bad, fun game!!
<yoink> corvus_ but just by deleting the line you don't nessecarily have to delte the actual kernel
<yoink> * seb128 has quit ("Leaving")
<dazed> my usbdisks dont get recognized when i plug em in
<HillTop> So in Hoary how do we view pdf?  The pdf viewer is missing from the menu after I upgraded from Warty! :(
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  so it installed right.. you run it from shell with..   './et' - Hmm..   try the excape an ~ key - see if that gets ya to a menu.
<kkathman> dazed cuz linux isnt exactly plug and play
<yoink> yeah nothing going with the ls -al
<kkathman> dazed did you create a mount point?
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, ok, i'll be back in a bit
<dazed> kkathman: but they do on my laptop and they did on warty
<inc> what comes up when u cat /etc/mtab
<pixil9> I'd suggest running all games as root
<kkathman> yoink try doing   touch /media/usbdisk/foo.tst   then looking for it
<pixil9> UT won't run as a user.
<dr_willis> my usb thumb drives and hard drives are seen.
<dr_willis> pixil9,  it SHOULD be able to run as a user.
<shad0w1e> anyoine here know how to install GOTY unreal tournament?
<dazed> kkathman: how do i create a mount point for usb disks
<inc> paste in #flood yoink
<pixil9> o well
<yoink> umm, i cant paste it can i?
<pixil9> i'll run it as root
<hobocop> can I log in as root at the login screen :)
<pixil9> i'm installing it now
<inc> in #flood
<yoink> usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
<hobocop> root/rootpassword doesnt work :)
<inc> not here
<yoink> is that important?
<bob2> hobocop: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kkathman> dazed  just create a dir probably under /media
<dazed> kkathman: 'usbdisk' directory? then what?
<kkathman> dazed then associate that device in your fstab
<inc> just trying to see what ur sys is calling it
<shad0w1e> anyone know how to get GNOME working right on dual displays (two monitors) ?
<yoink> k, done
<stuNNed> shad0w1e: have tried with projector
<shad0w1e> stuNNed: what?
<kkathman> dazed:  try looking at this:   http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#listusbdevices
<dazed> hmm
<stuNNed> shad0w1e: nothing.
<dazed> kkathman: i think hoary has better usb support then having to do that...
<dazed> cuz it worked automatically on warty
<yoink> kkathman, the files always show until i unplug and replug
<pixil9> nice!!! it's working perfect
<pixil9> thanks for the info on etcw :)
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, tried to escape it and it didn't work
<kkathman> yoink thats kinda odd.
<dr_willis> CitizenKane,  well wheni run it./ it does print out a lot of messages to the shell - no errors no nothint eh?
<inc> yoink, looks ok
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, ya, it prints out loading messages
<inc> you tested this usbdrive in another system?
<dazed> kkathman: lsusb picks up all my usb ports...with the correct media in each
<yoink> yeah, i dunno...maybe ill test it on a friends windows comp...maybe its broken or something
<yoink> i have before, but not REALLY lately
<CitizenKane> dr_willis, i have no idea what the problem might be
<inc> not a microsoft usbdrive is it? lol
<pixil9> How do i join a team?
<pixil9> I was just spectating
<dr_willis> pixil9,  in rtce: ?
<pixil9> btw it was perfectly smooth 1024x768 with 1066MHz & geforce 2 pro
<dr_willis> pixil9,  in rtcw?
<kkathman> yoink when you take the thumbdrive out, can you do an ls -al on /media/usbdrive ?
<pixil9> ya
<pixil9> the shit i just downloaded
<yoink> ill check
<dr_willis> normally ya go to a  limbo menu and click the side/class you want to play - then theres a spawn delay
<yoink> kkathman, nope!
<pixil9> what is the limbo menu?
<dr_willis> (L) for limbo I think.
<yoink> so thats good i guess...
<pixil9> o
<pixil9> ok thx
<pixil9> lemme try
<CitizenKane> pixil9, press L and you can choose class and team
<inc> yoink you have more than one usb port?/
<yoink> at least i have the mount point right
<yoink> uh...yeah, like 4...2 in front
<pixil9> nice
<kkathman> yoink  ah ok....yes  I thought for some reason the file was going to a physical directory...that result means that you DID associate the drive to the mountpoint I suppose
<pixil9> k brb
<yoink> gtg, thanks for the help so far guys...im sure ill be back
<yoink> you guys are very helpful though
<inc> try switching ports
<kkathman> yoink  have you done a dmesg  to make sure the USB is ok?
<yoink> ill do it later i guess...gotta get some late night mcD's
<kkathman> hehe... kewl yoink :)
<inc> hehe
<danko123456> McD's
<danko123456> :)
<geneo93> mcd's sucks
<inc> i can feel my blood vessels harden
<Atholas> Is there a branch in Ubuntu that is always the development branch like sid in Debian?
<dotnick> has anyone here run gentoo for a while and then switched to ubuntu?
<hobocop> pixil I require your assitence
<inc> eww gentoo
<hobocop> because I am having a raging boner that I can run UT natively
<dotnick> inc: that's all i've run for the past 3 years...
<danko123456> geneo93: Im gonna go catch me some late night SuperSize Me!
<inc> dotnick, ubuntu is the most user friend version of linux i've tried heh
<dotnick> i'm a little curious about how fast new packages make into the repositories....
<seeker> Jeezis, are you therer?
<danko123456> a couple of days
<transgress> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu <-- not completely lazy
<danko123456> :)
<inc> dotnick, pretty fast
<pixil9> DAMN THX SO MUCH. I LOVE WOLF :p
<dr_willis> pixil9,  lol. :P
<dotnick> inc: how many versions have you tried? ... because if its only one.. its not saying much :-p
<transgress> b2s: you still around?
<pixil9> god now i won't get a job for another week
<dr_willis> pixil9,  shame..  :P
<pixil9> hahaha
<danko123456> heh
<Atholas> inc: not firefox 1.0.3 though.
<dr_willis> pixil9,  repeate after me "Would you like to biggy size that Glutton meal sir?"
<inc> flavors of linux? i've tried debian-sarge, gentoo, redhat-fedora, slackware, damn small linux, freebsd
<danko123456> I like chocolate and vanilla most
<kkathman> lol
<inc> those too lol
<danko123456> I always come to this channel and spam it with stpid jokes.
<Atholas> inc: are the packages in fedora really as up-to-date as they claim? I am wanting to try it, but am too comfortable with Ubuntu to swap :)
<inc> no one like strawberry
<pixil9> fuck fedora
<danko123456> its ok, too.
<danko123456> yeah, why do that?
<kkathman> fedora is bloated
<danko123456> Ubuntu is theway to go.
<pixil9> ubuntu rox
<danko123456> Agreed.
<dazed> ubu is for winners
<inc> i need to fix fedora at wok all the time.. you can get apt-get for fedora and fuck up-to-date
<inc> lol
<Atholas> lol
<danko123456> lets see how my installation of Mplayer goes.
<Atholas> Then I won't even bother with Fedora..
<thegreedyturtle> my favorite is apple
<inc> apple?? wtf
<danko123456> Apple what?
<thegreedyturtle> flavor
<danko123456> Yeah, its ok..
<danko123456> Sour, or sweet?
<inc> washington?
<inc> granny smith?
<inc> lol
<danko123456> The big apple?
<thegreedyturtle> i like my apples like i like my women - sour and puckered.
<inc> NEW YORK NEW YORK!!!!
<danko123456> INC!!!
<danko123456> Tha INC:)
<danko123456> wow
<inc> haha
<danko123456> whats that animal?
<danko123456> C:)
<danko123456> awesome.
<hobocop> I like my apples like I like my women
<danko123456> noone has any problems?
<hobocop> with big breasts
<danko123456> hahahaha
<danko123456> lol
<thegreedyturtle> heheh
<thegreedyturtle> genetically modifed?
<danko123456> thats just funny.
<danko123456> I would go for that.
<inc> Atholas, i've used fedora on my little test lappy here and this new version of ubuntu works with all my hardware right out the box
<hobocop> all natural boi
<transgress> okay now to see how long the battery last on ubuntu
<hobocop> cmon
<transgress> had it go for about 4 hours on windows
<danko123456> Do you have Bluetooth in the laptop?
<thegreedyturtle> http://www6.tomshardware.com/mobile/20050418/index.html
<inc> nah
<thegreedyturtle> get a 'battery life activator!' today!
<danko123456> hehe
<inc> we got spammer in here now?
<thegreedyturtle> haha
<danko123456> a spammer, or just spammer?
<danko123456> THat guy spammer, right.
<thegreedyturtle> =P
<thegreedyturtle> im hurt
<danko123456> Or is spammer something else?
<danko123456> I hate when someone says I produced spam...
<danko123456> Its like, youre leaking spam, dude...
<mfinch> I have a hotswap HDD USB caddy that I use to copy files to my server.  I use this to backup "crashed" Windows machines.  Are their any utilites that can browse/mount HDD partition in Linux?  I do that by hand generally... just curious.
<inc> a sleezy salesman of wares lol
<seeker> check this out - http://dev.gentoo.org/~lewk/img/vim.gif  it had me ROFLing!
<thegreedyturtle> "we're sorry, you've been blacklisted. Feel free to pound your head against the wall"
<thegreedyturtle> HAHAHAHA
<inc> pound sand??? how dare you
<inc> lol
<danko123456> mfinch: like what a GUI tool?
<inc> danko123456, don't like fried spam?
<danko123456> I like how installing MPlayer takes so long to install.
<mfinch> dankol: yes.  Most tools are for disk management and not mounting.  qparted for example.
<danko123456> Yeah, I heard they eat spam.
<thegreedyturtle> try doing it with yum...
<oohlala> how do I change my username on my system ?
<danko123456> oohlala: like what, change it to a different one, and stay the same person?
<oohlala> yes
<danko123456> Just change the username?
<inc> yum.. then evil fedora tool
<transgress> yum would take almost as long as emerge... except not custom compiled heh
<thegreedyturtle> tastes like burning
<seeker> how can I send a messege to someone so that he sees it in a new window?
<danko123456> Well, create a username, and join it to all groups your current one is a member of.
<elcu> hello, any way to set the cd read speed?  when i'm using sound juicer to rip tracks, the transfer rate is really slow, and it tells me that it will take up to half and hour.
<danko123456> seeker: here in IRC?
<seeker> yes
<transgress> poor yum... forever associated with fedora when it started out for another distro
<danko123456> mfinch: no, I have not heard of one..
<thegreedyturtle> what distro is that?
<danko123456> mfinch: I didnt hear of much though..
<oohlala> not create a new one....just change the handle I go by right now...to a new one
<oohlala> for login purposes
<danko123456> mfinch: tried sf.net????
<inc> that's cause apt is king and distorts all time and space
<mfinch> dank: thanks.  Thought I would ask.  Didn't know of Ubuntu had a couple of tricks or not.
<transgress> thegreedyturtle: ever looked at the original page for yum?
<mfinch> drank: what is sf.net?
<seeker> danko123456,  yes here in irc.
<thegreedyturtle> transgress: no
<danko123456> mfinch: maybe does, I am not really the person to ask.
<transgress> well do you wonder what yum stands for by chance?
<thegreedyturtle> transgress: the man page?
<danko123456> mfinch: sourceforge.net
<inc> transgress, let me guess slackware or something
<transgress> it's yellow dog updated modified
<thegreedyturtle> ah
<transgress> *updater
<danko123456> seeker: double click their nick on the right side...
<thegreedyturtle> woof
<danko123456> does that work?
<inc> you dog you
<seeker> danko123456, it didn't do anything...
<danko123456> It should, you using Gaim?
<mfinch> Dank: Sorry pulling up sf now.  I think it would be nice if Ubuntu kept the "text configurations" used in install on your Linux box.  I think their disk tools would work well enough for what I want.
<seeker> norris, x-chat
<inc> yes you did seeker
<seeker> no x-chat
<inc> it's all your fault :(
<housetier> is it possible to install ubuntu from within a running linux system? my laptop's floppy and cdrom are broken, so I was wondering if I could start the installer by hand
<seeker> I did waht inc?
<bob2> housetier: no
<bob2> housetier: you can run debootstrap, tho
<inc> seeker,  i dunno
<TheMuso> .clear
<inc> but it's your fault somehow
<inc> lol
<thegreedyturtle> oohlala: did you get help yet?
<seeker> test
<danko123456> I guess that didnt work
<danko123456> lol
<seeker> nop didn't work. so it's not double clicking the name...
<danko123456> get Gaim for that reason
<housetier> so I could abuse debootstrap to create a base system of sorts... that might be enough, I dont really want to repartition
<seeker> anyone know how to do it in x-chat?
<brazmetal> Does someone here stream audio via shoutcast?
<thegreedyturtle> right click the blue name then select Direct client to client offer chat?
<LeeColleton> ping tells me that a link is down, but mii-tool sez: 'eth2: 10 Mbit, half duplex, link ok'
<LeeColleton> what gives?
<transgress> okay what might cause this... whenever i tri to play anything from a dvd... light music i have on a data dvd... it stops spinning and locks up
<danko123456> seeker: ask the question again, they did not see it likely.
<transgress> the program
<seeker> how can I join here through gaim?
<thegreedyturtle> seeker:right click the blue name then select Direct client to client offer chat?
<danko123456> go tools, accounts, add an account for irc.freenode.net
<danko123456> then file, join chat.
<danko123456> #ubuntu
<seeker> when I try that, he needs to accept, when danko123456 pm me I didn't need to accept
<transgress> i wonder if my extended warranty covers linux being installed or if i have problems ima have to put windows back on this box
<danko123456> wow the computer was just rude to me
<danko123456> I tried running xchat as root.
<danko123456> And he said it was stupid
<chazwurth> transgress: Who's the hardware vendor?
<seeker> I thought of an answer to something that Jeezis asked me, I want to leave him the anser (he is not answring now)
<geneo93> danko123456:  running anything as root is stupid
<transgress> for the lappy or the dvd?
<transgress> rom
<chazwurth> transgress: For the laptop
<dbernar1> got it?
<dbernar1> now youre rude too, eh?
<dbernar1> lol
<chazwurth> transgress: And is it an at-home service warranty?
<b2s> seeker: so msg him
<transgress> well it's an hp, but i got it from compusa
<thegreedyturtle> does irc.freenode.net have way of registering a nick?
<transgress> and it's the hp protection plan
<seeker> what is the command? "./msg" ?
<b2s> yeah. /msg username the text message to send
<danko123456> oh, he kleft
<elmaya> a msg
<seeker> ./ msg danko123456 test
<transgress> err it's the compusa protection plan not hp
<seeker> danko123456, did you get my msg?
<danko123456> I guess that didnt work...
<danko123456> ./msg seeker daba kaj ima?
<mebaran151> my xpdf segfaults on AMD64
<mebaran151> what should I do
<chazwurth> transgress: I assume that means you take it to compusa and they fix it there?
<danko123456> Yeah, leave out the .
<transgress> chazwurth: unless i really wanna send it in
<seeker> ok thanks!
<Smeven> is breezy pretty unstable?
<danko123456> not that I did anything.
<chazwurth> transgress: I'm guessing that they'll want to verify for themselves that it's broken. They can't (won't) do that with Linux installed. You'll probably have to put Windows on it. I'm not certain, but I think it's likely.
<danko123456> WEll, its pretty Breezy, if you get what I mean...
<Smeven> ij
<Smeven> ok
<danko123456> Heh, no I was jj.
<Smeven> ideal for gnome developers i would assume
<danko123456> I dont know...
<danko123456> I use the stable.
<chazwurth> transgress: If you had an at-home service warranty, you'd probably be able to bully them to send you the part, or haggle with the serviceman if that failed.
<danko123456> my Mplayer dont work:(
<danko123456> Ill try rebooting...brb
<danko123456> what sucks about linux, is that rebooting dont usually help.
<seeker> ok. sent him the msg. thanks guys. now I can go :)
<pixil9> hahaha
<pixil9> no rebooting doesn't usually do shit
<jinx``> hi
<pixil9> hi
<transgress> well i know it's not broken because it worked with windows
<transgress> but i don't want that
<jinx``> gooood morning everybody :>
<transgress> i actually only bought the extended warranty because it covers accidental damage including screen
<transgress> so if i get angry and punch it... that's covered
<danko123456> You guys like the little music at the beginning of Ubuntu
<thegreedyturtle> don't worry danko, that's a feature, not a bug :)
<thegreedyturtle> restarting x11 usually does something tho
<danko123456> ?
<danko123456> I know, Im jj.
<thegreedyturtle> i like the drumbeats
<danko123456> transgress: dont punch the baby...
<mebaran151> I dont like them
<pixil9> danko123456, yes.
<elmaya> why use mplayer when vlc is better?
<danko123456> d0ont kick the baby either.
<thegreedyturtle> i usually turn off the stupid clicky stuff but the drums is nice
<pixil9> I think vlc is a piece of shit.
<mebaran151> my xpdf segfaults on AMD64.  how should I solve this
<mebaran151> I tried a sorc compile
<danko123456> Its pretty col the music.
<mebaran151> got a sizeof error
<danko123456> really, vlc is better?
<danko123456> I didnt hear that one yet...
<thegreedyturtle> hey, has anyone dealt with xen much?
<danko123456> no, not much...in fact, not at all...
<pixil9> danko123456, vlc sucks ass.
<nomasteryoda> well guys, the issue I have had with Ubuntu is getting mp3 playing to work.. period... It should be simple and built right in
<transgress> grar... fucking thing locks up everytime i try to play music from a dvd
<danko123456> I have it in windows...its fine..
<thegreedyturtle> mp3 is proprietary... sorry mate
<pixil9> nomasteryoda, xmms doesn't work?
<danko123456> DVDs are for music...
<thegreedyturtle> building it in would require liscensing
<nomasteryoda> pixil9: not on mine...
<danko123456> ah...movies rather.
<Choubaka> nomasteryoda: it's possible.
<danko123456> sorry:(
<nomasteryoda> i had to go thru some girations to make it work
<nomasteryoda> from the wiki
<pixil9> nomasteryoda, Well you probably have a ghetto dell or HP or something.. with a shit soundcard that isn't supported
<danko123456> nomasteryoda: blocks up?
<nomasteryoda> it works, but it should be plugin, then work
<Choubaka> Don't blame ubuntu for it.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ghetto dell
<Choubaka> mp3 is proprietary.
<thegreedyturtle> have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org/
<danko123456> nomasteryoda: when you try to play music, it blocks up?
<Choubaka> it can't be included in main
<pixil9> I hate all dell hp compaq e-machine
<pixil9> anything like that
<nomasteryoda> danko123456: typo
<danko123456> ?
<pixil9> those are all of the computers i fix on a weekly basis
<danko123456> does it not work?
<pixil9> It's great that dell has the best support.. except they have 100x the problems
<danko123456> Mine blocked up like that, and I fixed it with help from someone here.
<nomasteryoda> pixil9: i hate dell too, but it will not play them on my amd generic box either
<pixil9> so no shit they need good support
<nomasteryoda> again, have to patch
<thegreedyturtle> my favorite is the emachine's obscenely overpriced replacement parts
<danko123456> nomasteryoda: is your xmms working?
<Choubaka> patch?!
<Choubaka> wtf
<nomasteryoda> now it is
<danko123456> ok.
<danko123456> cook
<Choubaka> I just installed one lib.
<nomasteryoda> patch, on wiki
<Choubaka> using apt
<thegreedyturtle> 100 bucks for a crappy power supply, they could at least have a good one
<danko123456> cool, thats good.
<nomasteryoda> let me get link
<pixil9> It's like.. how about we just make a good product from the start and we don't need a 10,000 person support department
<pixil9> we need 1000
<pixil9> fucking dell.
<pixil9> lol
<danko123456> dude, tech support is there for a good reason.
<pixil9> 100 bux for a no name PSU
<danko123456> I, in fact, work tech support for Comcast.
<pixil9> ya.. cuz their computer suck so fucking bad.. they need a crazy support program
<nomasteryoda> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<danko123456> And, let me remind you...there is ppl that dont know how to use the address bar...
<danko123456> the to: field in emails, and such...
<nomasteryoda> yea, i know... restricted, but mp3? it is as common as sliced bread
<pixil9> All I'm saying is if they'd just get a custom built machine
<thegreedyturtle> and then danko has to go home and does tech suppourt for Ubuntu to wash the taste out of his mouth
<danko123456> its not just the hardware needs to be good.
<pixil9> they'd have 100x less problems then their dell
<Choubaka> nomasteryoda: doesn't matter.
<Choubaka> it's patented
<danko123456> thegreedyturtle: ?
<nomasteryoda> so anyway, aside from that issue, Kudos on making IPOD show up correctly
<danko123456> Wash the taste?
<thegreedyturtle> just kiddin' around
<danko123456> Im fine...
<nomasteryoda> Choubaka: ik
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<Choubaka> So no you know why it can't be included.
<Choubaka> It's not legal in USA
<chazwurth> pixil9: Unfortunately there isn't much in the way of well-built reasonably-priced hardware for home consumers. And you don't 'get' a custom-built machine. You build a custom-built machine. People don't know how and don't have time for the hassle.
<Choubaka> not completely at lest.
<Choubaka> least*
<nomasteryoda> Choubaka: so why cant we make a deb package to add support
<nomasteryoda> put it on restricted?
<thegreedyturtle> it's on mallirat
<Choubaka> nomasteryoda: there is a deb?
<nomasteryoda> kinda like the Redhat did / does
<Choubaka> wtf.
<pixil9> chazwurth, I have about 3 places within 15 minutes that build machines for you. so yes you do "get" them.
<pixil9> i build mine.
<Reblended> < I just did lspci to get my video card BusID... how do I convert 1e (hex) to decimal?
<mebaran151> my xmms is not working
<FlopSter|CT> Ok..here's the deal..im not a bot im a guy joining channels and letting yall know about a service that pays you to do like google/msn searches...ya can also get tons of people signed up benieth you to make referral money as well...thats what im doing...since im poor and trying to find a way to make some money to support my family while im going back to college...so if you would plz click and help me out: http://tinyurl.com/chdf7 Thankya ahead of time!
<transgress> what do i need to get for xmms so it can play mp3s?
<mebaran151> it just mysteriously doesnt start
<pixil9> chazwurth, So i dunno wtf you're smoking.
<transgress> it seems it's locking because of lack of codecs not because of the dvd
<danko123456> pixil9: the ppl dont know how  to send an email!
<mebaran151> no error msg on the cli
<inc> can anyone recommend a gui ftp client?
<mebaran151> it just doesnt load the gui
<thegreedyturtle> nomasteryoda: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<pixil9> but me.. i smoke weed
<danko123456> not their sound card isnt working, they dont know how to turn the knob..
<Reblended> convert 1e hex to decimal
<pixil9> and it's doobie time
<pixil9> later
<thegreedyturtle> be sure to read the How to add extra repositories
<chazwurth> pixil9: I build mine as well. But the average consumer doesn't know what parts are what. And trusting a mom-and-pop shop to choose for them is at least as risky as trusting Dell.
<danko123456> inc: gftp.
<nomasteryoda> thegreedyturtle: thanks
<mebaran151> both xpdf and xmms do not work
<pixil9> fuck no it's not.
<danko123456> Its included in Hoaryl
<pixil9> www.memoryexpress.net is in calgary where I live
<pixil9> they build sweet machines for retards.
<pixil9> they do millions a month in business
<Reblended> oh It's 30 =] 
<geneo93> transgress:  try installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<Choubaka> that's all you need. :|
<Choubaka> you don't even need marillat or anything
<danko123456> pixil9: Im in winnipeg
<inc> danko123456, thought it was a seperate download
<pixil9> danko123456, right on :P
<danko123456> may be...
<danko123456> inc: may be...
<inc> i've used it before but seeing if there was anything else
<danko123456> Try applications>internet.
* Choubaka curses DMCA and software patents.
<danko123456> there are others surely":)
* danko123456 does nothing.
<danko123456> awesome, sorry
<danko123456> Hey, I tagged a fence near work today
<jinx``> Reblended
<jinx``> 14*1 + 1*16
<jinx``> :D
<pablo928> transgress-check out www.ubuntuguide,org for all the info you need for mp3.
<jinx``> so 30 is a nice start for your hexadecimal skills :D
<danko123456> nomasteryoda: does that page show for .avi support?
<Reblended> jinx``, ty!  I had to cheat: http://www.statman.info/conversions/hexadecimal.html
<pablo928> inc-I've had good luck with gftp
<Choubaka> xIt sucks not to be able to use mp3 out-of-the-box though. :/
<danko123456> its a good program, works
<jinx``> you can cheat, but never show it to keep your wisdom :D
<danko123456> yeah, hmmm...something's wrong with that wisdom...
<danko123456> but, I know what you mean.
<thegreedyturtle> .avi gets added with w32codecs i think
<Reblended> jinx``, I've run the xwindows reconfigure I can't tell how many times... gdm restart fail
<Choubaka> thegreedyturtle: .avi is not a codec
<Reblended> my sony lcd is junk! (please work)
<transgress> heh i can't use w32codecs
<transgress> have they ripped the w64codecs yet?
<thegreedyturtle> lol
<jinx``> is wisdom the wrong word here? :>
<thegreedyturtle> w32 might work anyway...
<danko123456> the wisdom is out there.
<danko123456> :)
<Choubaka> transgress: you may want to try vlc in the meantime
<pablo928> inc-nvu and mozilla composer also have integrated ftp clients
<jinx``> when i want to compile something, is it always ppossible to use ./configure && make && make installl ?
<transgress> still adding in the codecs... i can't play freaking mp3's... blargh... just locks up.
<danko123456> it works in Xine.
<yoink> hey guys its me again...guess it broke or something, the usbdisk doesnt work on another computer either
<thegreedyturtle> jinx: depends on what you are installing
<Choubaka> jinx``: no.
<danko123456> brb
<jinx``> ok
<Reblended> anyone here use the intel 82815 graphics chip?
<Choubaka> most programs use make though
<danko123456> yoink: yeah, that happens.
<danko123456> like with my printer.
<jinx``> is there a guide anywhere?
<Reblended> someone?
<yoink> i think i messed it up trying to get damn small linux on it
<Choubaka> jinx``: what do you want to compile? :p
<membreya> jinx``: nano README or nano INSTALL
<danko123456> jinx``: usually it does work with those three though.
<Reblended> transgress, just batch convert your mp3's to ogg ;-)
<danko123456> I have a cool email on that topic.
<Choubaka> Reblended: Can that be done without loss of quality? /:
<transgress> Reblended: and lose more quality?
<thegreedyturtle> the real question is if you are talking about wisdom or intelligence: wisdom is the ability to make finer and finer distinctions (education) and intelligence is the ability to interpret ambiguity
<Reblended> transgress, have you tried getting the lame decoder and using audacity?
<jinx``> at the moment i don't want to compile something special
<Reblended> ohhh.. I thought I read somewhere it could be done! Choubaka , transgress
<jinx``> just a general question
<jinx``> :D
<thegreedyturtle> (that's a bit late response...)
<transgress> there is something wrong when mplayer won't even play mp3's
<Reblended> transgress, try vlc
<chazwurth> Someone here the other day was saying it could be done as well. mp3 ---> some lossless codec ---> ogg
<Choubaka> transgress: You just don't have a decoder :/
<jinx``> thx thegreedyturtle
<jinx``> :>
<transgress> Reblended: just installed vlc
<transgress> nothing
<thegreedyturtle> ys?
<Reblended> aw
<Choubaka> chazwurth: doesn't work.
<Tetanus> Where is xorg.conf in ubuntu 5.04 please
<thegreedyturtle> y' welcome
<jinx``> /etc/X11
<Choubaka> Tetanus: /etc/X11/
<Tetanus> No etc x11
<Tetanus> X11
<chazwurth> Choubaka: I didn't look into it; even if it did, converting that much music would be a major pain in the ass :P
<Tetanus> I dont have that directorz
<Choubaka> hm
<jinx``> you should :D
<thegreedyturtle> too bad there isn't a 'LIVE GODDAMNIT /etc/X11' command
<Reblended> just dont use a 8th inch patch cable from your headphone back into your mic input... don't say I didn't warn you
<thegreedyturtle> hahah
<Tetanus> praksa1:/etc# cd X11
<Tetanus> -bash: cd: X11: No such file or directory
<Reblended> feedback loop! =] 
<thegreedyturtle> ever see the etherkiller?
<Choubaka> Tetanus: eek
<Choubaka> :D
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, I don't have any ether
<jinx``> locate -u
<Choubaka> have you got x.org installed?
<Tetanus> What Choubaka
<jinx``> locate xorg.conf
<thegreedyturtle> etherkiller: http://www.fiftythree.org/etherkiller/
<Reblended> I've found xorg.conf but when I copy it to my thumbdrive and open it on my xp machine... it's not there!
<hobocop> I cant click anything on my desktop lmao
<Tetanus> locate -u
<Tetanus> locate: invalid option -- u
<Tetanus> slocate dont work either
<danko123456> goof night!!
<danko123456> funk.
<danko123456> Good Night.
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, cisco loves you
<nomasteryoda> Reblended: lol
<transgress> what's the command to make sshd keys?
<thegreedyturtle> wooooo!
<nomasteryoda> Reblended: did you umount the thumbdrive?
<Reblended> yah! it worked for two other files, nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> k
<Reblended> then I mounted the 3rd time and the file cp'ed ok... I thought
<nomasteryoda> Reblended: copy file to your desktop, then try dropping it into the thumb
<nomasteryoda> just a though
<Reblended> nomasteryoda, crimsun helped me with the thumbdrive mounting... someone else was helping me with troubleshooting my xserver woes
<nomasteryoda> Reblended: hoary?
<Reblended> nomasteryoda, (no gdm)
<Reblended> yes
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Reblended> too white?
<thegreedyturtle> question, is your thumb drive in vfat?
<nomasteryoda> well, just thought i'd throw in some suggestions... got to sleep
<nomasteryoda> nite
<Reblended> ty nomasteryoda g/night
<thegreedyturtle> n/t
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, I've gotta go look that up to answer that
<Reblended> no
<thegreedyturtle> aahh
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, it worked tho fine
<Reblended> with xp... for two other files
<thegreedyturtle> ok well that's a bust then
<thegreedyturtle> can you see the file on the drive?
<Reblended> under linux
<Reblended> not xp
<Reblended> ahh
<thegreedyturtle> ?
<Dreamer3_> what's the quickest way (console) to find out how much memory (the varios types) a program is using?
<Reblended> weir
<Reblended> d
<thegreedyturtle> free
<geneo93> Dreamer3_:  top
<Reblended> just type that in?
<Dreamer3_> geneo93: i have too much stuff running :)
<transgress> i really really don't want to put windows back on this box, but i really really need my stuff to work
<Reblended> I could do without mp3
<Reblended> I would just like my gdm to start!
<transgress> well i can't get mp3 or dvd to play
<transgress> well i can get dvd's to play with no sound in kaffeine...
<transgress> but i do have sound note ye
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended: did you ever get your file to appear?
<Reblended> ahh, cuz it uses mp3 for dvd sound, eh
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, not in xp
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended: why are you using xp again?
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, xorg.conf shows up when I ls... but not in xp
<jinx``> Dreamer3_ but top will do it for you :D
<thegreedyturtle> you have two computers or a dual boot?
<chazwurth> transgress: I assume you tried gstreamer08-mad?
<Choubaka> transgress: you need gstreamer0.8-mad and libdvdcss2
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, the xp machine is the only other machine that I can get to paste my log files to the net... the other computer is the one I'm working on
<thegreedyturtle> ok
<Reblended> i wish it were
<thegreedyturtle> can you use login at a console?
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, remember, I can't start gdm.. I'm at the prompt
<Reblended> xwindows won't start
<Reblended> I'm not sure what driver will work...
<thegreedyturtle> but you are at a promt right?
<Reblended> yes
<thegreedyturtle> press ctl alt F1
<glamdring> 'lo kids
<transgress> Choubaka: i have both of those
<thegreedyturtle> and login as your username and password
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, this is live hoary
<glamdring> ooh live hoary is out!
<glamdring> nice
<thegreedyturtle> should work anyway? maybe? i have no idea actually =P
<glamdring> hoary has been released then?
<Reblended> yes it is nice, on an hp 2.3 p4ht, not on my sony vaio pIII
<shinu> hey!
<glamdring> lol
<glamdring> well you must want useless things liek gnome :)
<shinu> is there an equivalent of yum(fedora) in ubuntu?
<Choubaka> yes.
<thegreedyturtle> apt
<glamdring> shinu... ubuntu uses debian tools
<Reblended> it is schweet, hoary live... widescreen etc
<glamdring> so apt is standard
<thegreedyturtle> and it's not equivalent no, it's much better
<shinu> alright
<glamdring> and in the gui you use synaptic
<Choubaka> shinu: apt actually existed before yum :)
<shinu> gonna read the manpage :D
<Reblended> anyone here run ubuntu on a sony vaio with an intel gfx card?
<glamdring> apt is the only package management tool I'll ever use again
<shinu> ok thanks everyone :)
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<transgress> okay i have sound, but when i go to gstreamer-properties and try to do the test... they fail to construct a pipeline to the tests
<Choubaka> glamdring: apt is the onlt package management tool I've ever used :D
<transgress> could it be something to do with trying to do with the audio that is locking it up?
<shinu> thanks thegreedyturtle
<glamdring> you're not missing ANYTHING Choubaka
<Choubaka> I know.
<glamdring> I've used all the rpm flavors
<thegreedyturtle> shinu is welcome
<glamdring> and while some are nice
<transgress> oh shit
<transgress> i restarted esd and it worked...
<thegreedyturtle> glamdring: what do you think of autopackage?
<glamdring> apt is teh own
<transgress> ummm
<Reblended> how many years of reading do I have to do to just get ubuntu to work on my Vaio?
<chazwurth> glamdring: I'll second that thought :)
<transgress> cool?
<Choubaka> transgress: :D
<glamdring> haven't used autopackage
<Choubaka> autopackage sounds like a cool concept.
<Choubaka> it'll be good for commercial applications,
<transgress> what's the battery life like on a pentium m?
<Choubaka> and non-free apps.
<Reblended> isn't there a generic driver xorg? I just want to get into xwindows... FAIL gdm
<Choubaka> Reblended: vesa
<Reblended> thx Choubaka
<thegreedyturtle> im trying to boot live cd right now
<chazwurth> transgress: With power management working, I'm getting 3.5 -4 hours with a 1.6 GHz and a 15 inch widescreen display
<chazwurth> transgress: to make it up to 4 hours I have to turn the display down some
<Reblended> now I need to know what my BusID is... Choubaka   the hex was 1e which is 30 in decimal... sounds ok?
<revelater> are there any diablo 2 like games for linux?
<transgress> chazwurth: nice... i think i got nearly 3 on mine
<transgress> but it's an amd64
<Choubaka> hmm.
<chazwurth> transgress: and this is assuming I'm not making very heavy use of the processor. I mean, I'm using the machine, but nothing too processor-intensive.
<Reblended> Choubaka, it didn't say it was not allowed... so?
<revelater> are there any diablo 2 like games for linux?
<revelater> ??
<jinx``> diablo2
<jinx``> with wine :D
<Reblended> revelater, happypenguin
<Reblended> the manuals, are they available on the live cd as well?
<thegreedyturtle> i think that the real hitter for commercial applications is going to be standardizing with http://elektra.sourceforge.net/
<chazwurth> transgress: What I'd really like to do is get a second battery for the modular bay. I almost never use the cd drive, and with over 6 hours battery life, I'd almost never have to worry about it.
<jubei> Hello. I want to recompile my kernel with a 500hz mouse polling patch. Is this the howto I should be following http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto ?
<revelater> Reblended, i have been looking, and short of downloading every single rpg i haven't found one
<shinu> gtg
<shinu> bai
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: yes
<Reblended> revelater, I need them as I am not going to be online for most of the summer
<Reblended> wget all debian manuals
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: scratch that, I reccommend http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<revelater> Reblended, ? what do you mean?
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: it will actually build you a .deb that you can proced to uninstall if desired
<glamdring> sry was afk for a minute
<Reblended> revelater, http://www.nl.debian.org/doc/manuals/  all of these
<glamdring> actually brb
<revelater> Reblended ...
<revelater> Reblended, is this some other conversation or what?
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: ah ok, and using that process I can still apply my own changes to hid-core.c
<revelater> ok who suggested i run diablo from wine?
<Reblended> revelater, oh... sry I'm too tired
<revelater> Reblended, np, i figured as much
<Reblended> there's another program, revelater
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: should be able to, i've only used it to apply patches to the kernel, if that's what you are doing
<revelater> Reblended, like wine?
<revelater> Reblended, is it free?
<Reblended> but only for gaming, yes, revelater
<thegreedyturtle> isn't there a way to compile it from the CVS tree?
<revelater> Reblended, tell me this secret of yours...
<Reblended> I'm looking it up... hang on
<revelater> k
<thegreedyturtle> wine is GPL, so they have to release the source - they sell the packages, but anyone can go in and recompile it (i think)
<Reblended> I don't game, that's why I don't remember right off
<thegreedyturtle> ditto
<thegreedyturtle> but i have been wanting to play HL2...
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, what's the gaming "emulator" for linux to play win games?
<thegreedyturtle> cedga?
<thegreedyturtle> was wine, then wineX, now i think it's cedga
<Reblended> ya
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: So I just apply the patches b4 i run dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us -rfakeroot ?
<revelater> cedega isn't free though
<Reblended> so hard to remember that
<Reblended> revelater, not?
<revelater> and what about intalling
<thegreedyturtle> i sec, im researching
<Reblended> http://www.mininova.org/tor/194
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys i'm trying to use ispell with the french dictionary, but for some reason it's not showing up the foreign characters, anyone got any ideas?
<transgress> cedega is plenty free if you know where to look
<Reblended> ^
<johnnybe1ak> cedega is like 5 bucks anyway so who cares
<Reblended> nothing should be for sale when it comes to linux
<revelater> k, so how do i intall it though (diablo2 that is)
<chazwurth> Reblended: The people who write the software you use have to eat too, you know.
<Reblended> chazwurth, it's against the gpl license, I was told?
<johnnybe1ak> Reblended: haha nope
<Nomikos> upgraded to hoary on PPC, does anyone know if it has a suspend/sleep mode yet?
<chazwurth> Reblended: Hardly. Take a look at the FSF site and the license itself.
<Reblended> it's hard enough for me to pronounce SuSE, how in the world do I do Cedega?
<johnnybe1ak> Reblended: think of SuSE pre-novell, YAST was what they charged for because it was proprietary
<johnnybe1ak> Reblended: you can get it off cvs for free if i remember correctly
<Reblended> legally, johnnybe1ak ?
<transgress> see day gah
<revelater> how do i install diablo2? does cedega do it for me or what?
<Choubaka> Cedega isn't GPL
<Choubaka> it doesn't contain any GPL code.
<chazwurth> I was about to ask that. I thought Cedega was proprietary.
<Reblended> johnnybe1ak, oh you don't mean the retailer store cvs?
<Choubaka> And you _can_ sell GPL'd software.
<thegreedyturtle> Cedega can be compiled from the CVS for free
<Reblended> Choubaka, but you have to provide the source if it is GPL?
<thegreedyturtle> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<chazwurth> In any case, it certainly isn't a problem to sell GPL software. What do you think Red Hat and Novell do when they charge for their distributions?
<Choubaka> Reblended: yes
<thegreedyturtle> probably out of date
<Choubaka> I could sell you a burned ubuntu disk for $100, if you wanted to buy it.
<Reblended> Choubaka, so why buy it if I can compile it?
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended: i just loaded that live cd (finally =P it really took that long)
<chazwurth> Reblended: To feed the developers?
<thegreedyturtle> because it's a pain in the ars if you aren't l337
<Choubaka> thegreedyturtle: the public CVS cedega lacks many features compared to the binary cedega.
<thegreedyturtle> aaaah
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, sure is
<Reblended> Choubaka, so, they're not releasing the final source?
<chazwurth> Reblended: Why do people who know how to do things themselves pay for Linux distributions or donate money to developers? To support the community.
<revelater> man, i cannot connect to any BT trackers today...
<Choubaka> Reblended: no
<Choubaka> They don't have to.
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, you should be able to press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a command line right?
<johnnybe1ak> Choubaka: i thought that just the DirectX stuff was prop. the other stuff is just vanilla wine no?
<Choubaka> no.
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, the only thing I get is a command line
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, that's fine
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, xwindows won't load... fail gdm
<Choubaka> They have forex. copy protection support, installshield support, and a lot of other stuff
<thegreedyturtle> type cd /etc/X11 (the capitalization is important)
<thegreedyturtle> then type ls
<chazwurth> Choubaka: Do they not have some code in common with wine though? I was under the impression they did.
<Choubaka> chazwurth: yes they do
<space_oddity> good morning!
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, done
<Choubaka> but only back when wine wasn't lgpl
<chazwurth> Choubaka: Aah. Suddenly everything makes sense :)
<Choubaka> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Subscribing_vs_Building_from_CVS
<space_oddity> wine...
<Reblended> too many *.conf files thegreedyturtle
<space_oddity> I just found a site that hane winex-cedega already compiled!
<thegreedyturtle> quick vi tutorial: when you get in, you are in 'search' mode, which lets you move around and do editing functions. so you use the arrows to move around to where you want and press the 'i' key to go into "insert" mode. do your typing and then press ESC to return to 'search mode
<space_oddity> anione interested?
<revelater> sure
<thegreedyturtle> ok type 'cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<thegreedyturtle> wow
<thegreedyturtle> nevermind
<thegreedyturtle> i have no idea how to do this on a live cd...
<Choubaka> space_oddity: nah.
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, a lil different?
<Choubaka> You'd probably be better of with vanilla wine and the experimental DX9 support patches. :D
<thegreedyturtle> there's nothing to write to !
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, I have a thumb drive... I can do that
<Reblended> =D
<thegreedyturtle> so you have your thumb drive mounted?
<thegreedyturtle> what's it's mount point?
<Reblended> only takes a sec...
<space_oddity> it is not a pirate version... people on this site download the source code and then compile it... so it's 100% legal
<Reblended> mount point? you mean /media/somethumb ?
<thegreedyturtle> yup
<Olsen> how can i get the x11-xv libs for mplayer?
<thegreedyturtle> hey, what command did you use to mount it, im going to mount mine so i can goof w' it
<Reblended> how do I cp from somewhere when I am at the destination?
<johnnybe1ak> cp path/to/file/to/be/copied path/to/desination
<thegreedyturtle> when you use cp blah/blah blah/whatever it uses your working directory (the directory you are in
<revelater> GAME CALL who plays what??
<thegreedyturtle> if you use cp /whatever/whatever /whatever it starts from /
<Reblended> k
<Reblended> what should I cp?
<thegreedyturtle> how did you mount your drive?
<Reblended> just the xorg?
<thegreedyturtle> i want to do it too
<space_oddity> good night! I'll go back to sleep now :-)
<Reblended> pmount /dev/sda/1 something
<revelater> night
<Reblended> sry
<Reblended> pmount /dev/sda1  something
<revelater> who play what game in linux, whats your fav game???
<Reblended> something = name whatever
<Reblended> revelater, no gravity
<Reblended> looks cool revelater
<revelater> Reblended, i can't get it to work
<Reblended> http://happypenguin.org/ revelater
<thegreedyturtle> can't get it to mount
<revelater> Reblended, i have it but it gives me errors when trying to run
<thegreedyturtle> got a / must not appear in label name
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, I had typed it wrong...  it's pmount /dev/sda1 something
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle,  then type ls /media/
<revelater> Reblended, something about missing tp.netlib modules
<Reblended> revelater, it said it was a little difficult to make
<revelater> Reblended, know how to fix it?
<Reblended> < never played it
<thegreedyturtle> hey that's kinda cool reblende3d
<Reblended> =D
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, give thanks to crimsun
<Reblended> TY crimsun !
<revelater> Reblended, !!!! i thought you played it?!?!?!
<Reblended> I just said it looks cool
<Reblended> ha!
<Reblended> I'm not a gamer, revelater
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/usbdisk/xorg.conf
* revelater is angry and confused
<thegreedyturtle> you already did that though didn' ya
<Reblended> I prefer to waste my time getting ubuntu to work on a sony vaio laptop
<Reblended> not yet, thegreedyturtle gonna now
<Reblended> ahh
<Reblended> I hadn't named the file I was copying lol
<thegreedyturtle> w00t!
<Reblended> wait a sec!
<Reblended> it's not showing up in xp
<Reblended> ugg
<thegreedyturtle> but what are you tryin to do anyway?
<thegreedyturtle> thats ok
<Reblended> just copy that conf file
<Reblended> it shows up in linux... not in xp
<thegreedyturtle> so you can... what?
<Reblended> its ok?
<Reblended> so I can show the guy who was gonna troubleshoot my xserver settings
<thegreedyturtle> what are you trying to do with the xorg.conf file again?
<Reblended> someone wanted it
<thegreedyturtle> aaah
<Reblended> to help me
<revelater> come on people, does anyone here play games??
<Reblended> sry.. I'm new
* Reblended revelater  thought Reblended was playing games...
<Olsen> what is the difference between debian/ubuntu?
<Reblended> different games
<Reblended> ubuntu is based on debian, right?
<thegreedyturtle> lemmi go to an xp box, 1 sec
<Olsen> i believe so
<Reblended> redhat is based on rpm
<Reblended> ok the
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle,
<Reblended> Olsen, u use linux now?
<Reblended> where is the hoary torrent?
<Reblended> for live cd
<LM`> hi, just wanted to let you know about a brilliant warez community. It has been stopped but it reopened and looking for great users. http://www.projectws.org. Please visit. It has no spam what so ever.
<LM`> hi, just wanted to let you know about a brilliant warez community. It has been stopped but it reopened and looking for great users. http://www.projectws.org. Please visit. It has no spam what so ever.
<LM`> hi, just wanted to let you know about a brilliant warez community. It has been stopped but it reopened and looking for great users. http://www.projectws.org. Please visit. It has no spam what so ever.
<Reblended> stop flooding LM`
<Reblended> you're a great example of no spam
<LM`> sorry'
<topyli> revelater: i play old-school space shooters like galaga :)
<thegreedyturtle> well, i have bad news, i came back from my brother's xp box and it found xorg.conf without a problem
<Reblended> yow! thegreedyturtle
<Reblended> I don't know
<thegreedyturtle> try this maybe
<Olsen> Reblended, i always used linux
<Reblended> can I email from the prompt?
<Nomikos> Reblended: releases at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<Reblended> danke, Nomikos
<thegreedyturtle> yeah- if you have sendmail set up with mutt and all kinds of obnoxious configurations
<topyli> Reblended: sure. there's the good old 'mail' command
<Reblended> what's elektra supposed to be?
<revelater> topyli:... k... have you tried mealstrom?
<thegreedyturtle> it's like a registry for linux,
<Reblended> topyli, ? I'm not able to run xwindows...
<Reblended> ok.
<topyli> revelater: yes, and i like it
<thegreedyturtle> try saving it this way
<Reblended> I'm on the live cd and I'm wondering if I can just email from the prompt
<revelater> yah its fun
<Reblended> ok? thegreedyturtle
<aragorn2909> join #kubuntu
<thegreedyturtle> type 'vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thegreedyturtle> then once that opens type
<thegreedyturtle> ':w /media/usbdrive/xorg.conf
<Reblended> with the ': ?
<topyli> Reblended: ah, i thought you really ment the command line. you can use real console mailers like mutt too
<Reblended> ok
<thegreedyturtle> yeah
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: So I just apply the patches b4 i run dpkg-buildpackage -B -uc -us -rfakeroot ?
<Nomikos> anyone know the status of sleep mode under Hoary on PPC ?
<Nomikos> (on Desktop, that is)
<thegreedyturtle> then type ;q to quit
<thegreedyturtle> and see if your xp box can find it
<topyli> revelater: clanbomber is also one of the biggies. the bomberman clone
<thegreedyturtle> that's the only thing that i did differently than you, maybe saving it with vi does something :P
<Olsen> what package should i install to get libxv?
<revelater> hehe, bomber man
<revelater> good stuff
<revelater> but i am looking for a good stratagy or rpg
<jubei> Okay, thanks for your help anyway thegreedyturtle
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, WARNING, output is not to the terminal
<topyli> revelater: but the best ones seem to be a bit retro. modern games come late for linux
<revelater> real time mind you, not turn based
<Nomikos> revelater: try freeciv ?
<Reblended> hmm? thegreedyturtle
<thegreedyturtle> oops i missed that jubei
<jubei> =)
<Nomikos> revelater: not sure, but it should work
<revelater> Nomikos, i haven't tried it, is it good?
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, try :w! /media/usbdrive/xorg.conf
<thegreedyturtle> you don't have anything important on the drive right?
<thegreedyturtle> heheh
<Nomikos> revelater: it's like Civilization II, from Sid Meijer
<Nomikos> (or however you spell that)
* topyli is desperately waiting for a good worms clone
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: where are you again?
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, I think it's stuck
<revelater> Nomikos, never played civ 2
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, just a flashing cursor... nothing else on that line
<thegreedyturtle> aw bum
<Nomikos> revelater: played simcity?
<Reblended> what's the break command  like ctrl c
<thegreedyturtle> yeah
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto
<revelater> Nomikos, yes, and i have lincity
<revelater> Nomikos, just doenloaded it a little while ago
<topyli> revelater: freeciv is very nice and mature. for a simulation (transport tycoon type) try simutrans
<Nomikos> revelater: or hmm.. not too similar actually.. you settle a world in the Civs, moving around with settlers and founding cities, building armies and improvements, inventing techs..
<jinx``> i've done a "df -h" and it says: 7.8G used. But when i add the different values "du --max-depth=1" gives me, a lot more than 7.8G seem to be installed
<Nomikos> revelater: until you contact other players, then you can trade or make war, or ally etc..it's pretty extensive
<revelater> freeciv?
<topyli> yes! yes!
<Nomikos> http://www.freeciv.org/
<revelater> alright... i will download it...
<revelater> Nomikos, btw, you ever try wesnoth?
<topyli> revelater: you can apt-get it
<Nomikos> revelater: wesnoth, no?
<rj__> man was it a bad idea to upgrade to breezy, lol.
<topyli> revelater: linux myth number 1: "no games"
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: sounds right to me, i didn't do it that way, but it looks right,   QUICK TIP!!  Make SURE that you have your filesystem and the keyboard added to the kernel!!
<revelater> Nomikos, battle for wesnoth i think it is
<Nomikos> revelater: genre?
<thegreedyturtle> because kernel compiles take a bloody long time and it really sucks when it can't mount / cuz it can't recognize ext3
<revelater> strategy
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended: i'm at a wall
<rj__> http://flashchat.net/~rj/Screenshot.png
<revelater> Nomikos, search under highest rated
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, np... it's my 100th wall
<rj__> ^ what happend in breezy tonight
<Nomikos> revelater: looking at the site now
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, it sounds like it's having problems writing to your usb drive for some reason
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, I just gotta get a slik computer like my sis has
<revelater> Nomikos, if using happypenguin
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, what's vi?
<topyli> revelater: apt line for always latest wesnoth packages: deb http://debian.wesnoth.org/sid/ ./
<rj__> my entire desktop is wacked out, theres lines all over the place etc. weird screen corruption happens when i move applications around etc.
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, maybe, if you are still set on working with it use a small partition?
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, vi is a command line text editing program
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, hmm... I should just burn another live cd...
<rj__> and to think, all i seen was python updates in breezy earlier
<Reblended> `vi starts it up? thegreedyturtle
<thegreedyturtle> vi /path/to/file
<thegreedyturtle> course, you can't save it on the live cd!
<jinx``> i've done a "df -h" and it says: 7.8G used. But when i do "du --max-depth=1 -hc"  a lot more than 7.8G seems to be installed (8.7G)
<revelater> topyli: ./ under dist?
<topyli> Reblended: just remember, using vi is not a sin. it's a penance :)
<topyli> revelater: yes
<thegreedyturtle> vi is not penance :(
<crimsun> sure it is. vim is salvation.
<topyli> thegreedyturtle: that's just what RMS says :)
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: ext3 ntfs and us keyboard arnt allready in there?
<thegreedyturtle> :P i see where you are going now
<topyli> hehe
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: no, and i learned that the hard way
<topyli> an editor war a day :)
<thegreedyturtle> i've never used vi
<Reblended> 5.04?
<thegreedyturtle> just vim
<revelater> topyli: my biggest problem with wesnoth, is that i can never win, not in the time amounted
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended: maybe even try the warty warthog
<Reblended> could be
<topyli> revelater: well, i have that same problem with many games :)
<thegreedyturtle> i just couldn't put the time into westnoth
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: after I install my kernal package will I be able to boot my OLD kernel?
<daile> of course you can, as long as you keep the GRUB entry for it
<topyli> thegreedyturtle: true, they take time. i don't have it so i end up playing xgalaga :)
<Reblended> boy I love torrents... 180k/s on 37 seeds... this on wifiG!
<Reblended> 5.04 live
<jinx``> no one likes to answer my question?
<jinx``> :>
<revelater> topyli: http://debian.wesnoth.org/sid/ you sure tahts correct?
<topyli> revelater: yes. and ./
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: if the package name is exactly the same as your current kernel, it might overwrite it, it shouldn't do it without asking you though - i haven't dealt with that, but kpkg usually gives it an odd name anyway, so it should be a nonissue
<revelater> topyli: its not getting it...
<transgress> okay running x and different programs fairly constantly w/o hibernating or anything it seems i'll get about 2 hours on my lappy
<thegreedyturtle> jube: so to answer your question, yes you can
<jubei> ok sweet
<revelater> topyli: is it bin or source?
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: just be sure when you edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst not to delete the ubuntu stuff already in there
<topyli> revelater: it's the binary
<revelater> topyli: not getting it...
<topyli> revelater: you sure you apt-get updated?
<Reblended> ok... < too tired to work on lcd problem...
<revelater> topyli: using synaptic
<topyli> well, refresh then
<jubei> thegreedyturtle: so how do I add support for ext3 ntfs and a us keyboard? Does it mention that in the howto http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto ?
<revelater> topyli: it couldn't connect...
<Reblended> synaptic... nice gui
<topyli> revelater: hrm. let me see if it works here
<daile> jube: hehe that was for you " of course you can, as long as you keep the GRUB entry for it"
<Reblended> why so many spammers now? advertising sites, etc?
<Reblended> Grub is only for partitioning? yes? daile ?
<EvilIdler> Reblended: Because the world is turning stupid
<Reblended> EvilIdler, I guess
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: when you run xconfig, you have to turn on (not module) the selection under filesystems(ithink) ext3(or whatever you used, ext3 is default)
<daile> jubei: oh no, it's used to boot different versions of your kernels too
<topyli> revelater: my apt finds the wesnoth source...
<transgress> i wonder how much more battery i'd get if i didn't use gnome and used something lighter
<thegreedyturtle> grub stands for Grand Unified Boot Loader
<jubei> daile: I didnt ask you that =)
<thegreedyturtle> it's what sits on your master boot record and tells your box where and how to boot
<daile> hehe
<jubei> HEH
<revelater> topyli: re post what you have then
<revelater> topyli: just to be sure
<daile> jubei: This is the first time I use this chanel, so I just want to test it!
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, thx,, I remember it does that... never did it
<daile> :)
<jubei> HEH
<Reblended> they won't let me talk in ##linux
<topyli> revelater: the whole line in quotes: "deb http://debian.wesnoth.org/sid/ ./"
<jinx``>  i've done a "df -h" and it says: 7.8G used. But when i do "du --max-depth=1 -hc"  a lot more than 7.8G seems to be installed (8.7G)! why? :D
<thegreedyturtle> can't say i know anything 'bout df
<odyssey> df?
<Dreamer3> jubei: difference in counting
<revelater> topyli: maybe the ./ if for sections?
<Dreamer3> jinx``: df is correct
<topyli> revelater: check your sources.list file directly. we never know what synaptic does :)
<jubei> Hmmm, why is everyone talking to me =)
<Reblended> Morning all
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: it's gotta be the shoes
<jinx``> why?
<jubei> kekek
<Reblended> red ruby
<Dreamer3> jinx``: *shrugs*
<jinx``> :(
<Dreamer3> jinx``: why worry?
<daile> maybe, because jubei is a very easy and short name, it's easier to write your name!
<jinx``> that's almost 1 gig
<odyssey> jubei, what shoes are you wearing?
<Reblended> reb < only three letters to type with left hand
<revelater> topyli: i thikn it worked, whats your most current version?
<Dreamer3> jinx``: ok? and?
<Dreamer3> jinx``: the space used it used, regardless of how it's repored
<Dreamer3> jinx``: you can't "have it back"
<jinx``> i don't like it when my diskspace disappears
<topyli> revelater: 0.8.11-1
<Dreamer3> jinx``: *laughs*
<jinx``> :>
<Dreamer3> jinx``: it's a counting thing
<Reblended> jinx``, xp does that too.. but it's for prefetch and hiberfiles etc
<jubei> Will I have to reconfigure my nvida drivers after I boot the new kernel? Will X even start?
<revelater> yah, it works now, thanks...
<revelater> now to try out freeciv...
<Reblended> stop pounding your harddrive, jinx`` =p
<revelater> cya all!
<topyli> revelater: ok. now we won't see you for days :)
<Dreamer3> revelater: i need to get that again :)
<Reblended> lol topyli
<thegreedyturtle> a palm leaf
<thegreedyturtle> oops
<thegreedyturtle> mistype
<Reblended> is there a way in Azureus to see a map of the file and what parts are completed?
<elcu> anyone feel like recommending any of the games in the repo?  (too much choice!)
<thegreedyturtle> jubei: i have no freakin clue =P
<Reblended> if I stop a torrent... do I have to start over?
<topyli> elcu: everyone has prefernences. i play clanbomber most of the time
<thegreedyturtle> jube: as far as will X even start, you won't know if linux will even start until you actually try out that new kernel! but you can fallback and try again
<Nomikos> Reblended: no, torrents can pick up where they left of
<jrf> nop, you dont have to start over
<elcu> topyli: i've tried it.  not to my liking :)
<Reblended> Nomikos, thx! cool, jrf thanks. aww
<Nomikos> hmm.. must come back here sometime, bedtime for now :-)
<Reblended> k
<elcu> topyli: i prefer my snes bomberman roms
<Reblended> so can't resume torrents
<Tirn1> hi
<Reblended> hi
<Tirn1> I recently installed ubuntu on a laptop
<Tirn1> I'm having trouble with the touchpad
<topyli> elcu: it's true though. there are so many games in the debian repositories, you should have years of free time before you find out what you like
<Tirn1> it worked out of the box
<Reblended> Does BitTorrent support resuming?
<Reblended> Yes, just save your download to the same location as the existing partial download. BitTorrent will resume where it left off after checking the partial download.
<Reblended> plug in a usb mouse, Tirn1 , I hate anything less. =] 
<Tirn1> but the border acceleration is too fast. This is a pain with drag and drop and scrolling
<Tirn1> I actually really like my touchpad
<Tirn1> strange as it may seem
<Reblended> heh better than those eraser thingies
<Tirn1> yah
<jubei> You can resum torrents
<jubei> those statements are true
<Reblended> great jubei !
<Tirn1> The mouse-dialog doesn't seem to have the advanced settings
<jrf> yes, you only have to download the same file and it will check what yoy have downloaded
<Reblended> I wonder if azureus would support it
<Reblended> ic
<jubei> at least you can with azureues. my fave bittorrent client
<Tirn1> and google doesn't seem to be much help
<jubei> yes it does =)
<Reblended> woo
<jubei> even if you move files from one pc 2 another
<Tirn1> so basically, where do I find the mouse driver configurations?
<Reblended> that's what's missing! advanced settings! I only get wep for wireless encryption, not wpa...
<Tirn1> wpa is there
<Reblended> ooH?
<Tirn1> but disactivated, no?
<Tirn1> it sez at boot time
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle aww, I miss him
<Reblended> ic
<Tirn1> wpa_supplicant disactivated
<test> im still here
<Reblended> Tirn1, yes... I remember now.. there is a wiki for that
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, wb thegreedyturtle
<Reblended> ooh I love torrents...
<Reblended> zoom past the slower downloaders and help too
<thegreedyturtle> i loved Azureus, but i just couldn't take it's bloat
<Reblended> only like 5 megs?
<thegreedyturtle> i remember it slowing my machine down a lot more than ABC
<kakalto> is there a guide to joypad support under ubuntu?
<babylon> msg nickserv set hide email on
<Reblended> is there a way I can get an adaptor to use my old joysticks with usb?
<thegreedyturtle> probably not
<Reblended> $$
<kakalto> anyone?
<thegreedyturtle> but you *could* go out and buy an old sound card with game port for a dollar fiddy
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> my ol' comp has one o' those
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, ooh! come on over and install it in my laptop. please?
<Reblended> =p
<babylon>  /msg nickserv link babylon 5628830
<thegreedyturtle> Reblended, sure, let me get my sodering iron
<Jim7J1AJH> Reblended:  Yes, they exist.  Belkin (among others) sells them.
<Reblended> rofl thegreedyturtle
<Reblended> ty Jim7J1AJH !  woot.. now I can use my MIDI cable
<jinx``> with du -x it works
<Reblended> oooh, cheap too, TY again Jim7J1AJH
<jinx``> now my question, why?
<Reblended> just kidding
<revelater> hey, i installed freeciv, but how do i run it?
<revelater> ?
<Reblended> ls -a ?
<revelater> can't find it anywhere
<topyli> revelater: it's a server-client program. you need to run the server first in an xterm, then the client
<Reblended> locate freecif
<Reblended> freeciv
<revelater> ok, where do i run the server
<kakalto> oh
<revelater> ?
<kakalto> I didn't realise
<Reblended> funny? topyli I didn't have to do that in xp
<kakalto> there's no need for a joypad howto
<xmms> hi, can anybody tell me the difference among "hoary", "kunbuntu" , "warty" and 5.0.4 ?
<topyli> revelater: like 'civserver' and 'civclient-gtk'
<Upayavira> xmms: hoary = 5.0.4
<Upayavira> xmms: warty = previous release before hoary
<xmms> Upayavira, any how about the others . ?
<Upayavira> xmms: kubuntu = ubuntu hoary - gnome + kde
<balor> xmms: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE rather than GNOME
<xmms> Upayavira, many thx.
<xmms> ;)
<revelater> topyli: i cann't start, aren't enough players?!?!
<thegreedyturtle> is there a live kubuntu?
<xmms> Upayavira, is hoary marked stable ?
<Upayavira> yes as of a week or so.
<thegreedyturtle> oooo
<xmms> greate. I will try it on my T42 laptop.
<revelater> topyli: i thinki am getting it now
<topyli> revelater: in the server, do something like 'set aifill 5' so when you connect, it will add 4 AI players
<Upayavira> thegreedyturtle: yes was to hoary being live, not to live kubuntu. Don't know that.
<topyli> revelater: then do 'start' in the server and the game will begin
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle,   =D
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle,  gonna get this next  http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso.torrent
<thegreedyturtle> Upayavira, i just found it, google kubuntu live
<thegreedyturtle> err what he said
<Reblended> lol
<thegreedyturtle> ;)
<xmms> Reblended, is there somepackage optimized for i686 ?
* Reblended I love it when people mistake me for a guru =] 
<Reblended> sry xmms
<geargolem> help
<thegreedyturtle> i686?
<Reblended> me
<xmms> Reblended, someday it will have I think
<geargolem> mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<Reblended> =] 
<topyli> xmms: there's a 686 kernel, but everything else is compiled for 386
<thegreedyturtle> is 686 64 bit?
<topyli> thegreedyturtle: no, it's pentium 3 and 4 IIRC
<xmms> topyli, something should changed. I think
<thegreedyturtle> k
<geargolem> unable to mount volume
<Reblended> oh cool.... an airstick?
<geargolem> on cdrom
<Reblended> mount? ride em cowboy!
<revelater> topyli, is there a remte server i can connect to?
<topyli> xmms: it's hard to compile a different distro for every machine. then we'd need an athlon build as well, and whatnot
<topyli> revelater: i guess people have them. never tried myself
<geargolem> cdrom volume will not mount :(
<elcu> hello, is there any way to upgrade specific packages?  i'm stll running warty and only want to upgrade xchat, but it doesn't signal that it is upgradeable in synaptic.
<geargolem> elcu enable universe in synaptic 'preferences'
<elcu> geargolem: there's isn't anything in the preferences dialog to enable universe.
<elcu> geargolem: besides, i have already enabled universe
<geargolem> sudo apt-get install xchat work?
<elcu> "xchat is already the newest version."
<revelater> topyli, hey... how do iplay?
<elcu> but it's not: 2.0.8
<revelater> topyli, how do ibuild a city,a nd how do i move players
<geargolem> download it from the website and ./configure elcu
<revelater> ?
<geargolem> then $make    then $make install
<sageek> I'm using beep media player with the es driver, so mp3 will work, anyhow mplayer won't run since he uses oss, [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<sageek> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<sageek> , any clue how i can fix it?
<elcu> the source?
<geargolem> elcu, yes
<Reblended> thegreedyturtle, later man!
<Reblended> ReM sleep  RexM?
<thegreedyturtle> later
<RexM|Asleep> ?
<thegreedyturtle> im off too
<geargolem> need help with cdrom volume not mounting
<thegreedyturtle> i responded a little late ;P
<Xeon3D> I can't burn any DVD's with speeds > 1x. It seems UltraDMA is disabled. I saw somewhere that there was a wiki about this...
<elcu> geargolem: should i uninstall this old xchat first?
<geargolem> elcu , no the install should append it
<elcu> righto.  thanks.
<geargolem> :P
<topyli> revelater: well, you need to study a bit, there's a help menu :)
<geargolem> ogra, cdrom volume will not mount
<ogra> geargolem, ??
<geargolem> when accessing cdrom, i get mount: special device /dev/hdc does not exist
<sageek> can i make mplayer use esound?
<Juhaz> mplayer -ao esd
<elcu> geargolem: i assume that process will work for other programs?
<Xeon3D> how can I set DMA on on every drive? and how can I improve IDE performance?
<geargolem> elcu, yes.  but apt-get install when you can for sanity's sake :P
<topyli> sageek: yes. i don't know the command line option but there's an option in the gui preferences at least
<topyli> ah. Juhaz knows
<geargolem> or sudo apt-get install if you aren't root
<sageek> It's mplayer -ao esd
<elcu> geargolem: yep, :) i'm not that much of a noob.
<sageek> tho i don't have esd support on mplayer
<sageek> just noticed.
<geargolem> :P
<liable> Xeon3D: hdparm, be carefull with it but
<sageek> I can't use anything but eSound on beep media player, if i try to use alsa it like stuck the whole sys
<St0n3-C0l> Hey guys...There some prob with mplayer
<St0n3-C0l> when I watch movie in full screen
<St0n3-C0l> it goes in Full screen mode but show the movie in normal size
<liable> St0n3-C0l: change video drivers in mplayer
<pokute> -vo xv
<St0n3-C0l> aham
<pokute> St0n3-C0l, look in settings, you can select the video driver
<pokute> select xv, and test :)
<St0n3-C0l> pokute and liable thanks i'll try ;)
<Bolga> Hi all !
<MyNameIsChris> Bolga, Howdy
<Bolga> What would be for you the simplier and more professional (but nice) cell phone message recorder ?
<Choubaka> Hm.
<Choubaka> How can I prevent ubuntu from loading pcspkr module in boot?
<Choubaka> I think it's being loaded by hotplug :/
<Choubaka> I _hate_ the pc speaker.
<Olsen> disconnect that on your motherboard
<liable> Choubaka: blacklist it in hotplug and discover, or you could just turn the volume down
<della> hi
<della> anyone has successfully used webdav under nautilus?
<spo0nman> [offtopic]  does anyone has a recomendation for a sub $200 digicam?
<Choubaka> liable: hmm
<Olsen> what is a good cd/dvd burner program?
<Olsen> i know cdrecord, but i mean a GUI tool
<Olsen> s/cdrecord/cdrtools
<MyNameIsChris> Olsen, cdrecord owns but K3B?
<St0n3-C0l> cdrecord command-line is good ;)
<St0n3-C0l> and K3B too
<St0n3-C0l> Gnomebaker too.
<Olsen> yeah i like cdrecord, i was just asking :)
<St0n3-C0l> gnomebaker uses cdrecord
<Olsen> i know k3b is good, but i'm with gnome, and i don't wanna install qt/kdelibs
<Olsen> ok
<Rima> why is it that ubuntu out of the box, looks so much more finished that kubuntu - the default font / size is horrid
<lizdeika> ubuntu is older
<lizdeika> second release
<Olsen> Rima, you mean the default font on kubuntu?
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> bob2, hi
<Rima> Olsen, yeah just comparing out of the box.. ubuntu is way more pleasent to look at
<Olsen> i agree
<eaon> much more finished than or that kubuntu?
<lizdeika> at least for me warty wasnt too good too
<Olsen> does gnome 2.10 comes with this font by default?
<Rima> Im running kubuntu now, have to admit I am very close to re-installing ubuntu
<eaon> is it bitstream vera?
<St0n3-C0l> I agree, GNOME 2.10 rocks but Kubuntu comes with menueditor :P
<eaon> the ubuntu default theme i mean
<St0n3-C0l> Thankgod I haven't removed my GNOME 2.10 yet
<eaon> if that uses bitstream
<Olsen> i used kde before but i love gnome 2.10 now and i tryed kde 3.4 but i prefer gnome 2.10
<Olsen> i like others DE's WM's too... one of my favorite is enlightenment 0.17 ;)
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: I used KDE 5-6months before and after that GNOME but using KDE again atm
<Olsen> ok :)
<Xeon3D> true.. and ubuntu has a LOT less bugs than kubuntu (i've tried them both)
<Olsen> i feel that kde is more customizable... but i like the usability of gnome
<Xeon3D> in kubuntu my <  key wont work
<Xeon3D> no matter what I do.
<Rima> ok guys you've convinced me... ubuntu it is - off to reinstall
<Rima> :)
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: Goal...:P
<Xeon3D> any other key works. :P even accented ltt?s
<Xeon3D> :P
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, ? :)
<St0n3-C0l> you spoke the truth :>
<Xeon3D> anyways .. I'm off to bed (9.30 AM here)
<Xeon3D> c ya guys
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, i'm glad :)
<eaon> Olsen: right - kde is heading towards customisability ("we don't design - we let our users do it") wheras gnome is trying to keep everything usable
<St0n3-C0l> Rima: LOL
<St0n3-C0l> Rima: why not apt-get ?
<St0n3-C0l> Xeon3D: LOL
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen ;)
<Olsen> :)
<Juhaz> eaon, yes, it's bitstream vera sans
<eaon> aye
<ircbot_> is there a shortcut to go between desktops in gnome?
<Juhaz> ctrl+alt+arrowkeys
<St0n3-C0l> ircbot_: Click on Desktop and then ALT+TAB
<St0n3-C0l> not on Linux
<eaon> i know this is a strange thing to ask, but does anyone here have an ie that he could "borrow" me? i have done a best-practice implementation of the www.ubuntu.com skin for plone and i need to test it a bit
<Olsen> damn... i'm losing hair :((
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: Stop masterbating :P] 
<Olsen> LOL :P
<Olsen> haha
<St0n3-C0l> kidding eh
<ircbot_> oh wow using gnome-terminal kinda kills fast switching on irssi
<St0n3-C0l> but really...it'll ruin our life
<Morrigu> hi
<Olsen> hm... what is the root password on ubuntu?
<ircbot_> Olsen: there isn't one
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: sudo :P
<Morrigu> Is there a way to prevent Places from showing all my mounts ?
<St0n3-C0l> put the ur username pass
<Olsen> there isn't root?
<ircbot_> Olsen: sudo is used for everything but if you are like me and really want a root password do sudo passwd root
<Olsen> i never used sudo, what is it?
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: there is but disabled, to enable it sudo passwd root
<Morrigu> Super User DO
<ircbot_> Olsen: google root ubuntu
<Olsen> ok
<ircbot_> Olsen: you'll need to read that
<snowblink> Olsen, sudo <superusercommand>
<St0n3-C0l> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> the link is in the topic
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<Olsen> thx everyone ;)
<St0n3-C0l> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ircbot_> np
<ircbot_> the whole no root thing confused me
<ircbot_>  but eh i don't really use su even though i set up the password
<Morrigu> how do i configure the places panel ?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<ircbot_> Olsen: you can also sudo -s to get into an su equiv
<St0n3-C0l> but ircbot
<ircbot_> but what?
<St0n3-C0l> do u feel that after su enabled...sudo requires password more frequently ?
<ircbot_> St0n3-C0l: yes
<Olsen> so the user account that i created has administrative rights using 'sudo' right?
<snowblink> St0n3-C0l, you can set the timeout
<ircbot_> St0n3-C0l: i kind of like that
<St0n3-C0l> me too :P
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: Yes :P
<snowblink> Olsen, first account, yes
<St0n3-C0l> you're learning quickly ;)
<Olsen> cool :))
<ircbot_> how do you set the timeout for sudo?
<Olsen> heh
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, i used linux before :P
<St0n3-C0l> same question was in my mind ircbot_ :P
<Olsen> but never ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> copy cat hah
<St0n3-C0l> eh..
<snowblink> ircbot_, man sudoers
<St0n3-C0l> I am in debian-based distros from 3-4 months
<St0n3-C0l> snowblink thanks :P
<ircbot_> snowblink: thanks... and also is there a way to disable su after you enable it?
<Moe|Joe|c> hello people
<nixbox> i am having problems upgrading from warty to hoary, i had changed my sources.list to point to hoary repositories, then i did sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, but it didnt upgrade rather it says that there 22 packages that have not been upgraded along with 0 newly installed and 0 removed, what could be the problem and how can i resolve it?
<Olsen> i used slackware and lfs a lot...
<St0n3-C0l> do anybody uses gdesklets here ?
<snowblink> ircbot_, yes - you just lock the root account
<Olsen> i tryed ubuntu because everyone was doing it :)
<St0n3-C0l> ircbot_: sudo passwd -1 root
<St0n3-C0l> or sudo passwd -l root
<Moe|Joe|c> i jus installed hoary on my laptop and wen i goto log into ubuntu..nothing happens...
<St0n3-C0l> its sudo passwd -l root
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, where are you from?
<snowblink> Olsen, If you've done LFS, then Ubuntu should be a breeze
<Olsen> snowblink, it is :)
<Olsen> i did a lot
<St0n3-C0l> Pakistan
<Olsen> and i'm planing to do it again
<Olsen> i'm from paraguay :)
* nixbox is also Pakistani
<ircbot_> nice
<Olsen> i'm probably the only one from my country on this network :P
<St0n3-C0l> nixbox: Hey ;)
<snowblink> Olsen, no creo.
<nixbox> St0n3-C0l, which city?
<St0n3-C0l> nixbox: Khi ?
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: eh :P
<nixbox> St0n3-C0l, I am from Islamabad
<ircbot_> herm need to find a way to quick switch in irssi in gnome-terminal...
<Olsen> and no one probably knows what ubuntu is on my country :P
<St0n3-C0l> khi
<nixbox> ok
<Sionide> Olsen - in that case, it's YOUR job to spread the word.
<snowblink> Olsen, stick around. I've seen lots of people from SAmerica
<Moe|Joe|c> can anyone help me?
<nixbox> hey snowblink
<St0n3-C0l> how to get ident@registerednick.user
<St0n3-C0l> nixbox: ahan
<snowblink> nixbox, hallo
<Olsen> snowblink, really?
<Moe|Joe|c> i jus installed hoary on my laptop and wen i goto log into ubuntu..gnome doesnt load up or nething
<nixbox> snowblink, i am still stuck in upgrading warty to hoary
<snowblink> Olsen, si. :)
<ircbot_> there we go
<Olsen> Sionide, i'm doing that :) i already distributed some cds with hoary to my friends
<Sionide> good stuff, well done
<snowblink> nixbox, did you install any packages yourself (dpkg -i)?
<St0n3-C0l> nibox: try to use Synaptic ?
<nixbox> snowblink, no because, i want to upgrade to hoary first
<Olsen> and i got a job in a little enterprise here, i need to do migration from windows -> linux and i picked ubuntu for that
<snowblink> nixbox, I meant under warty
<nixbox> snowblink, dpkg would only install a single package
<Olsen> ubuntu for the desktop
<nixbox> snowblink, no I didn't try
<snowblink> nixbox, I know
<snowblink> nixbox, I am wondering if in your entire warty experience if you ever installed a package not from the standard repositories
<Olsen> how can root exist on my system and be desactivated?
<nixbox> snowblink, when my sources.list were pointing to warty repositories, I had done sudo apt-get update, and then i changed the repositories to that of hoary, again did an apt-get update followed by dist-upgrade, but only ended up with 22 packages that have not been upgraded, lots of packages have unmet dependencies
<Olsen> how you desactivate an account?
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: root account ?
<nixbox> snowblink, entire is too big a world for my 3rd day using warty :P
<nixbox> s/world/word
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, yes... root exist on ubuntu right? i understand is desactivated...
<ircbot_> okay i finally got my music to play
<ircbot_> but now all my other sounds are fucked
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: yeah it is
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, but how can be desactivated? and you how desactivate an account?
<snowblink> nixbox, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23624&page=1&pp=10
<Morrigu> please someone tell me how to prevent Places-menu from showing all my mounted porn-shares :P
<snowblink> Olsen, it's locked
<Olsen> ok
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: sudo passwd root
<snowblink> Olsen, sudo passwd -l root (as St0n3-C0l pointed out earlier)
<Olsen> ah ok :)
<snowblink> Olsen, that locks the account
<Olsen> thx
<_Pom> hi
<snowblink> Morrigu, don't mount them. ;)
<St0n3-C0l> ohh
<St0n3-C0l> he wanted to Deactivate :P
<snowblink> Morrigu, it is possible I think if you dive into regedit
<Olsen> why ubuntu was started?
<_Pom> new versioon of SPLASHY.... youhouuuu
<snowblink> Olsen, Debian with latest goodies
<Morrigu> snowblink : well not mounting pr0n is not an option! ;D
<Olsen> ok
<St0n3-C0l> why or when ?
<Olsen> it has the same philosophy?
<St0n3-C0l> ohh :P
<Morrigu> snowblink : I was able to prevent mounts from showing on my desktop by editing "registry" (configuration editor?), but haven't found anything related to Places-menu
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, why and when :P
<snowblink> Olsen, WRT what packages? Yes.
<ircbot_> okay so does the nvidia nforce3 audio support just suck?  or is there something badly configured or what?
<Olsen> latest goodies? do you mean that ubuntu is always using the latest software?
<snowblink> Morrigu, Hmmm. Not sure then.
<snowblink> Olsen, certainly more recent than Deadian stable
<Olsen> ok
<St0n3-C0l> When I use firefox and tries to browse any site...after sometime firefox starts sucking 100% resources of ur CPU....anybody else having this prob ?
<snowblink> St0n3-C0l, flash?
<St0n3-C0l> snowblink: got the flash plugin but non-flash sites
<ircbot_> must make sound work!
<St0n3-C0l> mozilla-browser...and galeon both doesnot behave like this
<Olsen> damn no xv driver on mplayer...
<_Pom> for firefox... dissable the ipv6 support
<ircbot_> okay i had sound working on everything but music
<ircbot_> got music working and now no sound
<_Pom> typing about:config in the adress bar
<ircbot_> is there a process i possibly killed that i might be needing for sound again?
<St0n3-C0l> u killed the process of Olsen :P
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<St0n3-C0l> ircbot_: haha stop killing processes :P
<ircbot_> St0n3-C0l: well i was goofing around and got my music to work
<ircbot_> now i can't make anything else work
<St0n3-C0l> reboot ?
<ircbot_> on linux?
<St0n3-C0l> check volume level
<ircbot_> you're a freak
<ircbot_> volume is up
<St0n3-C0l> and see if anything is muted
<St0n3-C0l> PCM ?
<St0n3-C0l> the same thing happened with me 1week before
<ircbot_> no nothing is muted
<ircbot_> i can have sound
<ircbot_> like say i play music
<ircbot_> or run esd
<St0n3-C0l> I don't understand why Ubuntu is not allowing users to install any other version of kernel rather than their own kernel 2.6.8-5
<St0n3-C0l> 2.6.10-5
<pixil9> Why can't you?
<Dull404> Does enabling "hoary-security universe" mean use security updates for packages that I have installed from "universe" or for "all packages on my computer" ??
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<liable> ircbot_: stop whatever is using the sound card and try the new process then
<Phreakazoid> there seems to be a 2.6.11 kernel in my apt repositories
* pixil9 pets his SB Live
<ircbot_> liable: i did stop using it
<ircbot_> it was xmms
<Phreakazoid> but no corresponding other kernel packages at all
<pixil9> good cards.
<Phreakazoid> so its of absolutely no use
<Phreakazoid> hm
<pixil9> Compile it from ftp.kernel.org
<Burgundavia> Dull404, hoary security-universe is for universe security updates. Don't expect any, would be what I would say
<Olsen> gnome, metacity, etc already make use of the composite extension for eye candy?
<Burgundavia> pixil9, I would not recommend running a stock kernel
<St0n3-C0l> pixil9: I installed from ubuntu's repos...kernel 2.6.10-5-686
<Phreakazoid> nowait
<Phreakazoid> its fixed now
<Phreakazoid> yay!
<St0n3-C0l> when I booted..Kernel panic
<St0n3-C0l> lol
* Phreakazoid retracts his complaint
<pixil9> Burgundavia, why
<ircbot_> i wish i could put an sb live in this box
<ircbot_> it's what i use on my desktop
<ircbot_> but this is a lappy
<Burgundavia> pixil9, Vendor kernels are far more stable
<pixil9> being an ubuntu kernel?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> the kernel you get from apt-get source kernelnumber
<pixil9> they're the same kernels are they not? lol
<Dull404> Burgundavia, ok good. I was afraid enabling hoary security-universe would be able to update stuff from main/restricted
<Burgundavia> pixil9, no, very different
<pixil9> o
<pixil9> how?
<Burgundavia> there are no 2 kernels in the world that look the same
<Burgundavia> different patches
<Burgundavia> different modules
<Olsen> woww... my mother asked me if i can teach her to use linux... LOL ='D...
<pixil9> Well ya you could compile a kernel with the right support and I think it'd be fine.
<Burgundavia> I still would compile a kernel from my vendor
<Burgundavia> as it is designed to work with the rest of my system
<ircbot_> they don't make pcmcia sound cards by chance do they?
<St0n3-C0l> Olsen: Sure...Teaching someone is the best profession in the world
<pixil9> i think so
<ircbot_> i can still open and play xmms immediately
<ircbot_> but no normal everyday ubuntu sounds
<St0n3-C0l> Burgundavia: But why kernel panic ??
<Olsen> St0n3-C0l, indeed :))
<pixil9> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/12/22/review_creative_audigy_2_zs/
<pixil9> thats pcmcia heh
<liable> ircbot_: are you just stopping play on xmms or killing it?
<Burgundavia> St0n3-C0l, hmm?
<ircbot_> closed it out
<St0n3-C0l> Burgundavia: I got two kernel versions from Synaptic and both gave Kernel Panic
<Burgundavia> St0n3-C0l, odd, no idea
<St0n3-C0l> see :P
<St0n3-C0l> u were argueing with pixil9 eh :P
<St0n3-C0l> Everytime I get kernel from apt-get it gives me 'Kernel Panic'
<MetalProc> Is nerim.net down prehaps? Haven't been able to apt-get update, it allways hangs on nerim.net's repo
<liable> ircbot_: what driver is xmms using, use that on your other apps
<St0n3-C0l> MetalProc: It's not down...try to browse it but on apt-get update it always hangs for me
<ircbot_> liboss
<ircbot_> xmms works if i change the driver
<ircbot_> to libalsa
<liable> ircbot_: alsa or oss? what else are you trying to get sound on
<ircbot_> liable: psi, gnome
<St0n3-C0l> http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=889
<balor> What package contains the manpages to socket ind its ilk?
<MetalProc> St0n3-C0l: Does many people have that problem, or is it case dependent?
<St0n3-C0l> liable: alsa and oss both works on XMMS :P
<liable> ircbot_: yes probably cause it uses oss emulation
<St0n3-C0l> I don't know bout anyone else except you..but I always had this problem
<ircbot_> like all my gnome sounds worked when i started up
<ircbot_> but now that i finally got my music to work i can't get the others to
<St0n3-C0l> hey hey
<St0n3-C0l> ircbot_: try to disable gnome-sounds
<St0n3-C0l> it happens with me all the time
<St0n3-C0l> due to gnome sounds xmms hangs
<liable> ircbot_: kill xmms, leave it for a minute,(there is a timeout for switching sound from one process to another) then try your gnome sounds
<Dull404> what's in multiverse? mplayer?
<balor> ircbot_: The problem is that our sound card dosn't have a hardware
<balor> ircbot_: mixer.
<balor> ircbot_: You have to use apps that agree to use a common software mixer
<UsefulIdiot> So... who's going to the ubuntu downunder conference?
<ircbot_> anyone know if that audigy zs pcmcia works under linux?
<balor> ircbot_: The software mixer "owns" the soundcard
<balor> ircbot_: and everyone else has to go through it...like a print spooler
<balor> ircbot_: I use all GNOME apps - Rhythmbox, Munie, Totem...they're all happy to use ESD which uses ALSA which uses my soundcard
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<balor> ircbot_: If XMMS has an ESD driver, use that
<ircbot_> balor: k
<ircbot_> herm... there a good gnome jabber client then?
<ircbot_> don't say gaim
<MetalProc> St0n3-C0l: Fixed it, it was a firewall problem, ftp wasn't enabled in guarddog. Heh
<balor> ircbot_: Either Gaim or Gossip
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> MetalProc: I don't know whats the problem with mine one
<St0n3-C0l> Gaim is gr8
<St0n3-C0l> Less buggy
<MetalProc> You have checked your firewall?
<balor> I prefer Gossip, but Gaim will get though my damned proxy
<St0n3-C0l> I don't use any firewall :P
<_Pom> gaim sucks
<balor> I don't use one...it uses me
<St0n3-C0l> balor: tsocks ?
<MetalProc> St0n3-C0l: Heh, ok
<ircbot_> i don't like gaim
<ircbot_> mainly because i don't like aim
<ircbot_> i like jabber... and i like encryption over jabber that can work with more than one client
<balor> St0n3-C0l: Nope, only squid
<ircbot_> gaim-encryption works, but only with other gaim users
<snowblink> ircbot_, You can access jabber with GAIM
<ircbot_> whole sentence...
<Dull404> i use gaim for jabber
<MyNameIsChris> I discovered the reason for my dvd drive's lousiness (using_dma 0), how do I enable it? --Warty
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<snowblink> MyNameIsChris, man hdparm
<balor> MyNameIsChris: hdparam -d 1 /dev/dvd
<MyNameIsChris> Thankyou very much
<MyNameIsChris> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted?
<Dull404> To get vsftpd running (and working), i need to change hosts.allow ? vsftpd: ALL ? or ALL: vsftpd .....
<ircbot_> gnome sounds will use esd right?
<topyli> anybody know how to make xhat text respect autojoins i have set in the gui version?
<Dull404> MyNameIsChris, try sudo <command>
<MyNameIsChris> I did
<topyli> xchat-text even
<topyli> it's hard enough to chat over ssh over the phone as it is, would prefer not to have to waste time joining channels :)
<balor> ircbot_: Gnome will use whatever you set in your "multemidia Systems Selection" app
<MyNameIsChris> I am not permitted as sudo root or actual root
<MacGyver> Hi, does anyone know why I cant 'make' the ipw drivers? I get "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." <- I have build-essentials installed what else do I need?
<ircbot_> balor: k
<balor> MacGyver: You need kernel-headers
<MacGyver> balor, thank I will try that
<MacGyver> what is the command though, sudo apt-get install kernel-headers?
<balor> MacGyver: linux-headers-686 to be exact
<ircbot_> woohoo got sound working
<topyli> linux-headers is the ubuntu package IIRC
<balor> ircbot_: great :)
<ircbot_> thanks for the tip with esd balor
<Dull404> anyone know?
<Upayavira> MacGyver: why do you want to build ipw drivers?
<MacGyver> WPA doesn't seem to work with the default ones
<Upayavira> MacGyver: okay. No probs.
<MacGyver> oh, linux-headers-686 didnt work, it needed to be 386
<MacGyver> it's building now though, so thanks! I had no idea which package to get
<ircbot_> why does gossip look like they stole code from gaim and just removed everything but jabber?
<balor> ircbot_: They probably did...but it's not stealing..it's code reuse
<pureplaye> can anyone help me with conecting adsl ethernet conection
<ircbot_> heh well if they added anything i'd call it that
<Dull404> hm.. found it, never mind
<topyli> ircbot_: maybe that's what they did :)
<ircbot_> ima check out gabber
<ircbot_> 2
<topyli> stealing code is good, reinventing the wheel is dumb
<ircbot_> granted
<ircbot_> and for people who like me who don't want all the crap of gaim but want jabber...
<ircbot_> however... it doesn't offer the one thing i want that is also not offered in gaim
<ircbot_> using pgp keys for encryption
<Evila> can anyone help me with my internet conection with ubuntu
<topyli> ircbot_: and decent irc interface..
<raghu> Evila: what is the problem?
<Fac51> i could use some help if anyone has some time
<enplo> i just added marillat to the apt sources (following the guide on RestrictedFormats, adding the gpg keys and all) and it hangs on apt-get update. is marillat down or something?
<Evila> raghu: i've never used ubuntu befor
<topyli> anyway, nobody knows why xchat-text doesn't load all the shit i setup in the gui version? join the same channels?
<Fac51> i totally effed my xorg.conf, can anyone help?
<Evila> raghu: trying to get the net from my adsl conection on ubuntu
<snowblink> Fac51, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<raghu> Evila :configure pppoe
<Evila> elaborate?
<Fac51> snowblink; all in one?
<Evila> i only just installed ubuntu an have never sed
<Evila> used
<snowblink> Fac51, all in one what?
<raghu> Evila : as root run pppeconf through command prompt
<Ex-Cyber> enplo: seems to be up for me
<raghu> evila: remaining all you can follow throught it
<topyli> evila: do you have one of them weird usb adsl modems or do you connect via regular ethernet?
<ircbot_> unfortunately nothing is as good as psi
<Fac51> snowblink; i'm going through it now... there's some stuff i'm not sure of though
<enplo> umm it's an ipv6 problem maybe. when i try to ping it it responds correctly, but apt tries to contact an ipv6 address
<enplo> when i access the ftp using the ipv4 address it works ok, but when i access it by name it gets an ipv6 address and hangs there..
* topyli is beginning to give up on xxchat configuration
<enplo> can i disable ipv6 someway?
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, balor, http://rafb.net/paste/results/ZLLT1e46.html
<Fac51> "fatal IO error 104"
<ircbot_> what port does jabber usually connect to?
<snowblink> MyNameIsChris, It is unlikely that /dev/hda is your DVD drive
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, It is
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, trust me
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, SATA HDD
<snowblink> MyNameIsChris, okay. Are you sure it supports?
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, I know it does
<snowblink> MyNameIsChris, is your kernel prepared for the drive?
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, I imagine it would be
<MyNameIsChris> I'll investigate
<snowblink> MyNameIsChris, try compiling it directly in, as opposed to module - to make sure it works
<jojo123> Hi all. Does anyone have any good site for starting out with bash scripting?
<MyNameIsChris> snowblink, Thanks, but I imagine Ubuntu would support DMA out of the box
<Dull404> why is main restricted on the same line? is it main "and" restricted?
<odyssey> MyNameIsChris, no it doesnt do dma for optical drives out of the box
<steved> jojo123: there is a good bash guide on the linux documentation project web site www.tldp.org
<MyNameIsChris> odyssey, So I have to make my own kernel?
<odyssey> no enable it using hdparm sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/(optical device here) is a quick fix, there is stuff on the forums about it
<jojo123> steved: Thanks i will check it out!
<steved> jojo123: infact there are 2 one for beginners and an advanced guide
<koba> hello
<koba> could anyone tell me how to add an entry into the main menu in GNOME?
<jojo123> steved: alright cheers. I want to do a automatic menu creator for openbox since it does not recognise the /usr/lib/menu/ files at all. I was thinking of listing the contents of the files and extract the info i need for the ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<MyNameIsChris> odyssey, http://rafb.net/paste/results/wipPai89.html
<jojo123> steved: but i know .... ehhh ... nothing about scripting :-)
* jojo123 laughs
<odyssey> MyNameIsChris, -d1 as in 1 = one hda will be your harddrive i would image
<steved> jojo123: my skills arnt all that good either im still working through those guides myself :)
<MyNameIsChris> odyssey, Could you please explain that again. hda is my DVD drive
<jojo123> steved: Looking at the beginner guide now. Exactly what I need! That, and a coffee!
<koba> could someone kindly tell me how to add an entry to the main menu?
<koba> please?
<Dull404> koba, google +gnome +"menu tweaking"
<odyssey> MyNameIsChris, you sure it is your dvd drive? msg me with your fstab contents
<odyssey> koba, ubuntuguide.org
<MyNameIsChris> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/sda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/sdb        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/sdb1       /mnt/card       vfat    rw,user,noauto
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/sda4       /mnt/shared     vfat    rw,user,auto
<MyNameIsChris> Did that work? Who saw most of that?
<koba> ok
<bet0x> hi all dudes
<bet0x> :D
<MyNameIsChris> Okay, I think I may have only sent odyssey the first line. I apoligise to everyone if I did what it looks like I did
<snowblink> buenas bet0x
<bet0x> hola snowblink :D
<odyssey> MyNameIsChris, ok run sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda in a terminal
<Dull404> this is confusing, is the root password by default "blank" ?? :S
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/hda: [\n]  setting using_dma to 1 (on) [\n]  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted [\n]  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<foxpaul> hi all.
<foxpaul> does anyhone know how i can print a large presentation, but with 4 slides on each page?
<snowblink> foxpaul, used to do something using enscript...
<MyNameIsChris> odyssey, Incase I forget later. Thanks for tyring to help me
<foxpaul> snowblink: enscript?
<snowblink> Dull404, root password is locked
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: sudo su + type in password + hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<Dull404> snowblink, how to i run gedit with root privileges then?
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, tried that too
<snowblink> foxpaul, should be available as a package...
<resiak> Dull404: sudo gedit
<Dull404> snowblink, tired of nano....
<snowblink> Dull404, sudo gedit ...
<foxpaul> snowblink: what should be?
<snowblink> foxpaul, enscript
<foxpaul> snowblink: can i do it with openoffice?
<snowblink> foxpaul, IIRC I had an enscript file, which would be read before it reached the printer. I'm not sure with OO
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: you do get a root terminal, right?
<Dull404> snowblink, works from within a terminal, but not from gnome
<foxpaul> its just that i'm in windoiws at the momnent, with oo.o, so i need a way of doing it with this
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, That is correct
<Tirno> hello
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, I have determined that it is not an issue of permission
<snowblink> Dull404, maybe try gksudo
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: root should be able to handle all permissions in /dev and hdparm
<Tirno> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticsTouchpadHowto says that I need to edit /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<Dull404> snowblink, ah.. :) tried gksu, but no good.... will try that
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, I thought so too
<Tirno> to configure my synaptics touchpad
<snowblink> foxpaul, Most windows printers seem to have a way to arrange the pages... have you checked your printer conf?
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, hdparm is the first program to tell root no
<MyNameIsChris> EVER
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: hdparm /dev/hda gives you what?
<Tirno> but I don't have this file in hoary
<Tirno> help?
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, just goto paste it somewhere. One sec
<Dull404> snowblink, yup it worked, thanks... im just beeing lazy today, not using nano :)
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, http://rafb.net/paste/results/5avqso37.html
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: ok, hdparm can give you errors is dma is already set but this looks ok. ls -la /dev/hda
<snowblink> Dull404, I'm much more comfortable in vim in a term
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, judging by performance I say no
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, brw-rw----    1 root     cdrom      3,   0 2005-04-21 18:08 /dev/hda
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, My first indication it is not set was /proc/ide/hda/settings and I find it hard to argue with that
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: maybe the cdrom is not capable of DMA then. Is it activated in BIOS?
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, Yes to both
<d> he he- I've come here with ubuntu/CDROM probs too!
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: Crap that is wierd.
<Tirno> anyone? I'm assuming that this /etc/X11/xf86config-4 is replaced by some other config file somewhere else
<Tirno> but I can't find it
<guruff> hello a quick question; cron.d is like init.d, scripts in cron.d are not executed daily or whatsoever, scripts in cron.daily/hourly... are executed daily ect, is that right ?
<d> I've enabled DMA on my DVD-RW drive, it plays DVDs smoothly now and can burn at 8x BUT I'm only getting about 500k/s when copying data off a DVD- any ideas?
<steved> Tirno: try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guruff> Tirno; u use Horay or previous ?, in horay it is /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: Have you tried to edit /etc/hdparm.conf : /dev/hda { dma = on }
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: ...and restart
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, if you think that will work
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: only solution i can think of.... to force it during boot
<balor> MyNameIsChris: it will
<balor> MyNameIsChris: hdparam changes are only for a session
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, Then thankyou very much
<balor> MyNameIsChris: editing the conf file makes them at the start of every session
<MyNameIsChris> Any risks I should know about?
<d> chris: doing that sorted my CDRW drive out but not the read speed of my DVD
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: If it works:  yyour welcome. If not: errrr :-D
<Tirno> guruff: thanks. xorg.conf is there
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: No risks. if it is not supported just edit the file again
<gOochi> irc://irc.irchighway.net
<guruff> np
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, You are not going to believe this. It is
<jojo123> It is ok now?
<MyNameIsChris> Well, it is set to on in the .conf
<MyNameIsChris> Without me touching it
<jojo123> MyNameIsChris: eh, ok....?
<MyNameIsChris> jojo123, I will work it out somehow. Thanks for everything. Same thanks to balor and snowblink
<ircbot_> i need to sleep
<ircbot_> but i'm having so much fun here
<Cym> heh i finally got postfix to relay to gmail using ssl wrappers with a little help from stunnel :)
<ircbot_> woohoo and now all my sounds seem to work together
<ircbot_> happy
<Dull404> Is there a way to invoke deborphan/foster with apt-get remove ? ... because apt-get remove, is not working 100%
<satya> hello
<Dull404> or can synaptic remove packages? or aptitude . or whatever ?
<satya> can i have something about ubuntu linux about how to setup
<satya> can any one help me
<Emeterio> Can anyone tell me if the fetchmail daemon is running by default in Hoary?
<snader> Emeterio: don't think so; do "ps aux | grep fetchmail" to find out if it's running
<Burgundavia> Emeterio, no
<Burgundavia> Emeterio, afaik
<satya> i have installed ubuntu linux4.1
<Burgundavia> samiam, what do you need help with>
<satya> after instalattion it has connected to internet to download the updates
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> that is good
<satya> but since 4-5 hours it has connected
<Emeterio> 1000     17029  0.0  0.0   3032   728 pts/1    R+   12:46   0:00 grep fetchmail
<Emeterio> Does this mean it's running?
<Burgundavia> Emeterio, that is your grep command looking for it
<ircbot_> night all
<Emeterio> Ah....oops. sorry
<Dull404> Emeterio, killall fetchmail
<snader> :-)
<Burgundavia> corey     9946  0.0  0.0   1996   596 ?        S    01:45   0:00 esd
<Burgundavia> corey    11900  0.0  0.0   3032   716 pts/1    S+   03:48   0:00 grep esd
<Burgundavia> finds the thing I grepped for and grep command
<Emeterio> fetchmail: no process killed
<Burgundavia> so fetchmail isn't running
<Dull404> Emeterio, its not running. otherwise it would say "permission denied" or something... but if you sudo killall.... you would kill it :D
<Nermal> pgrep -l fetchmail :P
<Dull404> i thoight apt-get had cow powers...
<Dull404> thought
<Emeterio> okay, it's not runing. I know how to get fetchmail to run in daemon mode as a normal user, but how do I get it to run as root as when the machine starts?
<Emeterio> ...or as a service.
<Dull404> Emeterio, add it in "the-config-file-wich-runns-your-daemons" ... im new to ubuntu so i dont know which one
<Emeterio> I'm new to ubuntu as well. I used mandrake before, and that was just a matter of urpmi fetchmailrd...
<Dull404> Emeterio, ubuntuguide.org ... or grep some files and look for ie.. "cron"
<membreya> satya: are you using DHCP?
<satya> no
<satya> i am not using dhcp
<satya> membreya
<membreya> satya: press alt+f2...logon...and type ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500 if you're using ethernet
<Dull404> Burgundavia, what do u you use for removing packages? is there a way to pipe apt-get remove, to deborphan/foster ?
<satya> actually i did not know anything about linux
<Burgundavia> Dull404, hmm? what do you want to do?
<satya> so can i use linux or not
<Dull404> Burgundavia, remove a application. but apt-get remove, leaves some files left behind. it only removes the meta packages...
<Dull404> an app...
<Burgundavia> Dull404, there is acomand to remove the config files as well, but I don't know the command-line equiv
<satya> ok membreya how much time it will take to complete
<Dull404> Burgundavia, no not config files, i mean large library files
<membreya> satya: it should only take about 5 mins to update
<Dull404> Burgundavia, i think config files, is option --purge
<satya> the old version that is 4.1 will also take 5 mins
<satya> actually here the internet connection is very slow that is 30-50kbps
<goo> Hm, is it not possible for gaim to use a proxy for msn traffic?
<Burgundavia> Dull404, mm, no idea
<goo> hah. of course it can
<Dull404> Burgundavia, try to install something, fairly big.. wich requires som extra libs. then immediately try to remove it
<Burgundavia> Dull404, hmm I see that, it leaves the libs behind. I don't think there is a way to do it, but I wish their was
<Dull404> Burgundavia, someone told me about deborphan, and debfoster.... tried deborphan, but it only finds half of the libs left behind
<Burgundavia> Dull404, ah
<Rocha> Hello
<Rocha> How can I find the printers in my network?
<Rocha> I know it uses smb
<Rocha> But that's all I know
<Rocha> Hmm, I know the host that is used in windows
<Rocha> Is there a way to detect it?
<satya> membreya r u there?
<membreya> i am satya
<satya> can you pls tell me what to download so that i could install directly
<satya> actully the connection is slow here
<membreya> im not that knowledgable sorry satya :(
<satya> membreya do u belong to ubuntu linux
<membreya> just a user
<satya> oh thanks alot
<satya> can u tell me which will be better windows and linux
<Nermal> Rocha, the network browser might
<Nermal> or the add printer wizard suprisingly
<satya> membreya can u tell me which will be better windows and linux
<peterray> Hi all
<Nermal> satya, windows AND linux ?
<Rocha> Nermal, i tried the add printer wizard but it doesn't detect the printer
<Nermal> thats a stupid question
<membreya> satya: personally i prefer linux, but thats because i use an amd64
<membreya> hey Nermal :) cute kitty u
<Nermal> Rocha, well tell it the name of the SMB computer and printer
<Rocha> I did that
<xfSx> i think linux is harder to setup, but more customisable for a power-useer
<Nermal> Rocha, hmm :|
<mjr> satya, that invariably depends on your goals and values. For me, Linux.
<satya> then is it better than microsoft
<Nermal> satya, stop trolling
<Nermal> go buy a mac
<Nermal> best of both worlds
<whiteknight> hehe a mac with ppc ubuntu on it?
<Nermal> now you're talking :D
<peterray> I have a nice question for you folks!
<whiteknight> thats why i do it :D
<Rocha> Nermal, the wizard fills the password field with a password (i don't know why and what password)
<Nermal> hmmm..
<peterray> Why my sendmail.cf was rewrite on boot?
<Nermal> it's probably autogenerated
<Nermal> like exim config is from the templates
<XTCboarder> has anybody been able to run cocoa on a debian box?
<XTCboarder> i mean on a darwin....
<XTCboarder> so we can all mac-up....
<peterray> How I can disable it?
<Rocha> Nermal, how can I know the IP address of the printer?
<Rocha> (in windows)
<peterray> I need that my configuration isn't ovverride
<Nermal> well.. the printer won't have one.. its talking through a windows box
<membreya> Rocha: is it shared with samba?
<membreya> if so do a smbtree
<Nermal> if it's directly on the network then connect to the printer
<Manel> hello
<Nermal> mmm.. ipp
<membreya> Nermal: it could have a print server :P
<Nermal> membreya, language :P
<membreya> :|
<xfSx> i do smbtree and get sensible results, yet i can't access anything in computer->network
<xfSx> i lie it's ok now sorry
<membreya> xfSx: trust what smbtree says..don't trust a stupid gui :P
<Saint33> hi folks...
<gules> hi all
<Rocha> membreya, yes
<Saint33> Is their any way at all to be able to readn & write to an NTFS partition ???
<membreya> no offence to the developers
<membreya> Saint33: ...yes..but experimental
<peterray> Nermal, How I can disable it?
<Saint33> membreya: I'll take it... :)
<pixil9> http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#installsamba
<pixil9> How do you enable it?
<Manel> there is algun companion who speak Spanish and me of the direction to unload kubuntu
<flipy> Manel, el vols desinstalar?
<flipy> any good IDE to edit and debug php?
<Manel> no el vui instala perque el sarge no en detecta la eth
<Rocha> membreya, thanks, smbtree worked but i think the printer is down
<flipy> Manel, nomes has de descarregar-te el cd del hoary (5.04) i la instalacio comena sola
<Saint33> membreya: what do I have to download to be able to write ntfs
<xfSx> writing to ntfs can't be done, only reading, google it
<Manel> flipy per a on la puc baixa
<Manel> la derea sius palu
<flipy> Manel, www.ubuntulinux.org
<Manel> plau
<Manel> okis gracies
<membreya> Saint33: sorry..watching law and order :P ..you can either recompile the kernel with support or use another program..will get you a link
<membreya> hang on mate
<Saint33> thanks :) much appreciated
<membreya> Saint33: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Saint33> thx
<scarsedida> i need help with sound... i had installed 5.04 here at school and all works fine ... but the sound works only for the system ( login...logout sounds) and not for the applications ( eg tuxpaint, tuxracer...)...any tips... (sorry for my bad english...)
<Manel> my PC is AMD 64 is much thing or better than it installs noncAmd to me 64 as it passes with Debian sarge
<flipy> Manel, instala la versio d'amd64,,,,,+
<johan2> Hello everybody are linux newbe and can't enabel english spelling check in Gaim
<Manel> va be
<xfSx> scarese, hmm esound (esd) might need setting as the device driver in the program preferences?
<Manel> hi ni ha bastan coses per baixa
<flipy> johan, try looking for myspell-en, ispell-en, wenglish, and language-support-en
<Manel> perque el nvu el nesesito i amb sarge no hiera
<johan2> was trying to solve this problem yesterday night but can't do it:(
<flipy> Manel, hi ha 2 cd per arquitectura, el livecd i linstalador, descarregat el instalador
<membreya> scarsedida: what type of soundcard?
<Manel> estic a la web buscan haviam si el trobo
<scarsedida> membreya, /exec lspci
<gahan> is it possible to upgrade sid->ubuntu?
<membreya> scarsedida: im trying to help you with your sound problem :P
<johan2> I am swedish a Norwedian have the same problem  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7891.html
<Manel> en posare el Cd que tinc i despres instalare el kde
<mjr> gahan, it is physically mostly possible; you might have to do some handjobs and it's not supported, though
<flipy> Manel, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso
<gahan> i need new sources.list then
<johan2> the ubuntu forum sucks>:o
<eruin> hmm
<Manel> okis meri companys gracies
<eruin> aspell does norwegian just fine here
<flipy> johan, erm... try to do a more extensive search...
<scarsedida> membreya, it works for the system... but not for all the apps...
<gahan> hoary is the current release?
<Dull404> my spell check worked by default.. after a clean ubuntu hoary install
<membreya> scarsedida: you're still not answering my question
<eruin> gahan: yes
<membreya> gahan: hoary is the latest stable
<membreya> the latest version is breezy
<johan2> have googel it for hours also find this if it helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4735.html
<membreya> and DAMN there's a few error messages at boot with it :P
<eruin> I get keymap, eth0 errors on booting breezy ;)
<membreya> eruin: yup :D
<eruin> but it chugs along like a dream
<eruin> :D
<membreya> eruin: i just wish they would fix the freaking nvidia-glx bug!
<johan2> I am newbe so it is quit dificult for me to understand
<eruin> membreya: oh.. I use the official installerthing
<eruin> ;p
<membreya> eruin: ...im referring to nvidia-glx locking when you use renderaccel
<membreya> seems to only affect the lower end cards
<scarsedida> membreya, 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<PacoBCN> I've decided I'll upgrade to breezy for my bday in July and not before, too scared!
<PacoBCN> :D
<eruin> mohaha
<eruin> PacoBCN: if that's july 20th, we can be birthdaypals!
<eruin> haha
<gahan> hoary got xorg?
<eruin> yes
<eruin> 6.8.2
<membreya> scarsedida: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/.asoundrc copy and paste that text to a file called .asoundrc in your home directory
<membreya> PacoBCN: friggin awesome month to be born in :D
<PacoBCN> eruin, nop, sorry, 7th, I was born 7-7-77, easy to remember
<membreya> 25/07 for me :D
<eruin> bugger all
<membreya> old fart PacoBCN :P
<gahan> i hope nvidia is xorg compatibile 'cause im gonna get dualview to work
<johan2>  Dull404: I have swedish spelling sugesstions by defult but can't change to English
<gahan> :\
<membreya> 25/07/1979
<PacoBCN> membreya, yeah!
<PacoBCN> :D
<eruin> 20-7-83
<scarsedida> membreya, ok...thnx ...i do it now..
<membreya> damn whipper snapper :P
<eruin> membreya: you missed 24/7 by a day, aww ;)
* Nermal is on breezy :)
<Manel> that version of kernel takes ubuntu amd 64
<membreya> eruin: i take it the extra step :P 25 hours a day :D
<eruin> haha
<johan2> working in evolution, abyword open ofice and so on...
<St0n3-C0l> Back on GNOME
<St0n3-C0l> Nermal: me too ;)
<membreya> speaking of oo.o...anyone know when support for oo.o2 will be listed for amd64?
<johan2> sorry for the bad spelling;)
<membreya> breezy here too..you folks enjoying the mapping of eth0 being unreliable and the keymap errors? :P
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<gules> cya
<Dull404> johan2, oh.. yeah me too :) just change language then
<eruin> membreya: yeah, loving those, but aspell-buggage making bluefish useless on the other hand...
<xfSx> hey sorry but how do i setup samba so no password is required to axs shares?
<membreya> aspell bug? :|
<membreya> aspell works fine for me in kopete and kmail
<goo> Hm, Ubuntu should have the possibility of installing over ssh like Gentoo has - fire up sshd, log inn and fire up debootstrap or whatnot.
<scarsedida> membreya, done... have i to restart something  to make it works?
<goo> Now I have to run back and forth
<St0n3-C0l> smbpasswd ?
<gahan> xfSx: security=share and gues ok = yes might help you
<membreya> scarsedida: you might want to do a /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<eruin> membreya: got some unresolved symbol trash.. I've just downgraded to 0.50 for the time being ;-p
<gahan> s/gues/guest/
<scarsedida> membreya, thnx...
<xfSx> gahan cool lemme give that a shot
<membreya> dont thank me till the problem is fixed
<Saint33> cya folks...
<xfSx> hmm my ubu shows yupdates to be installed yet says they can't be auth'd?
<membreya> xfSx: it probably means you are using a non-standard repo
<johan2> membreya: Can you run kopete under gnome ?
<Dull404> yeah with kde libs
<membreya> johan2: i use kubuntu :) gnome makes me kry
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<membreya> so who else here is looking forward to luminocity? :D
<Nermal> :(
<St0n3-C0l> Both are okay but Gnome 2.10 is lacking in menu editor and eye-candy
<johan2>  johan2: me too but am a design freek and KDE is uggly:-/
<St0n3-C0l> eye candy (gdesklets)
<membreya> for those that dont know luminocity....
<membreya> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<membreya> johan2: ...take that back!
<membreya> to offer a comparison..gnome is south park...kde is final fantasy the movie :D
<Dull404> Gnome looks better :)
<membreya> BAH
<johan2> St0n3-C0l: you say I can run kopete under Gnome?
<St0n3-C0l> no
<St0n3-C0l> I didnt
<Dull404> johan2, with kde libs yes
<St0n3-C0l> But you an
<St0n3-C0l> can*
<Dull404> but kopete is ugly
<membreya> again Dull404 ....die
<membreya> :P
<St0n3-C0l> Dull404: true :P
<Dull404> lol
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: Thats true
<membreya> i love kopete...especially since it does bubbles when you get a message :D
<eruin> "bubbles" ?
<St0n3-C0l> l0ll
<Dull404> membreya, Gaim does that too, but the yellow dude is shaking instead
<membreya> yes eruin :P
<membreya> Dull404: i never had luck with that gaim theme :)
<eruin> I know gaim lacks in alot of areas, but I still can't get myself to use any other client
<membreya> that and I want webcam support
<membreya> :D
<membreya> if only for receiving
<scarsedida> membreya, seems not workin still... :(
<eruin> I want super-berfancy gaim popups when people send me messages
<Quinn_Storm> eruin: you mean like gaim-guifications?
<johan2>  eruin: I realy like Gaim interface, only problem is this spelling problem.
<St0n3-C0l> Quinn_Storm: They're okay ;)
<membreya> scarsedida: i can only recommend posting to the mailing list
<Dull404> johan2 what's wrong with swedish then? ;))
<membreya> gaim-guifications..never worked for me
<johan2> Is it not other non English speeking here?
<scarsedida> membreya, ok...
<membreya> eruin: how did you get that accent above uber? :P
<Dull404> johan2 bajsklutt
<erol> help me about webm'n ' cant log'n
<johan2> Dull404: I can already spell in swedish:)
<St0n3-C0l> Gnome VS KDE - Reviews please | I'll be neutral :P
<Dull404> johan2 kan jag med, anvnder inte ens stavnings kontrollen....
<erol> help me about webmin i cant login
<membreya> St0n3-C0l: ....gnome ..plain but stable...kde ...tweakable, slightly unstable....but damnit it lets you edit the menus :P
<membreya> and kde is great eye candy :D
<Choubaka> hah!
<Choubaka> XFCE beats all those.
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/snapshot2.png
<St0n3-C0l> tweakable...now thats something Newbies will hate to do :P
<Choubaka> menu editing, lightweight, cute, stable...
<Nermal> St0n3-C0l, try both, choose
<xfSx> there's no way to edit gnome menus?
<Choubaka> There is
<Choubaka> with a third-party tools
<Choubaka> -s
<Quinn_Storm> ewww, you use keramik? I at least use plastik...
<membreya> :P
<St0n3-C0l> Nermal: haha...i've both atm :P
<resiak> membreya: g  !
<Nermal> St0n3-C0l, so why ask us to choose for you?
<Dull404> xfSx, i red something about it in www.ubuntuguide.org ... in section.. gnome.. menu editing or something
<membreya> aaaah
<xfSx> cool thanks
<membreya> fonts...bad!
<membreya> evil keraminc!
<Nermal> urrgh
<Choubaka> Nermal: ok. wtf language was that.
<erol> anybody help whats wrong
<Choubaka> err
<St0n3-C0l> Nermal: I didin't asked...I said give ur reviews and I'll be neutral
<no0tic> when running on batteries, scaling governor doesn't switch to powersave...
<Choubaka> resiak:
<Choubaka> :P
* Nermal slaps Choubaka with a Jar-Jar
* Choubaka is slap-immune
<Nermal> :P
<johan2> Dull404: okej. Mitt problem r att jag stavar illa bde p svenska och engelska, fast nr det gller engelskan s MSTE jag ha stavningshjlp fr att hnga med hr!!
<membreya> damnit, i hate keramic!!!
<Nermal> why do people ask for gnome / kde reviews when there are so many on the net
<Dull404> johan2, for xchat or gaim? hold on, let me find it for you ;)
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: Wh0z in the background ;)
<membreya> St0n3-C0l: elisha cuthbert :D
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/ecuthb1012rg.jpg3
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/ecuthb1012rg.jpg even!
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: Take a loot at RAM usage
<St0n3-C0l> look*
<johan2> Dull404: Gami:)
<St0n3-C0l> 470 of 496MB
<membreya> and? :D
<membreya> 900mb of swap :D
<johan2> Dull404: Did you see the link I past erlier?
<Dull404> johan2, nope
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: LOL
<Nermal> membreya, 900 of swap free ?
<johan2> Dull404:  from the user from norway?
<membreya> Nermal: 900 mb swap space...always about 850 - 900 free :D
<Quinn_Storm> mine using kde...mem: 242MB used, 52% free (512MB) but that counts cache as free, and swap:0% used of ~1GB
<Nermal> membreya, good
<St0n3-C0l> mine is 142 out of 242mb and 69mb swap out of 511mb
<St0n3-C0l> using gnome atm
<] BreliC[> anyone here running Ubuntu and then installed the kde-dektop?
<Dull404> johan2, 1: install aspell-us
<St0n3-C0l> and the usage with same ram goes to 230-240 when I use KDE
<] BreliC[> people on #kubuntu aren't talking
<Nermal> Mem:   1036200k total,  1021816k used,    14384k free,    46308k buffers
<Nermal> Swap:  1148636k total,   158272k used,   990364k free,   433032k cached
<johan2> Dull404:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7891.html
<Nermal> hmm :|
<Nermal> vmware ;)
<Choubaka> hm :|
<Dull404> johan2, oops.. aspell-en, har du den?
<SiRrUs> hello guys
<Phreakazoid> my "free" command says something like that, yet the GNOME system monitor says only 300mb is used?
<Phreakazoid> lol
<Choubaka> Dull404: That rhy,ed :)
<Dull404> johan2, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4735.html
* Choubaka has 0 swap :p
<membreya> St0n3-C0l: whats the lesson? get more ram :D
<Choubaka> swap is completely useless IMO. :)
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> u learn a lesson :P
<Choubaka> at least with 512 MB or more ram
<xfSx> why do i only get 800mb ram assigned to me (as seen when i type free), yet my machine has 2gb ram..
<thenuke> in your case I would say
<St0n3-C0l> GNOME utilize less ram
<eruin> whats the point in ram if all of it isn't used?
<Nermal> Choubaka, surely my ram posting proves otherwise
<eruin> it gets freed up as other apps need it
<Phreakazoid> xfSx, try sudo apt-get install linux-686
<Phreakazoid> or whatever your architecture
<Phreakazoid> and then reboot
<Choubaka> Nermal: no, it doesn't.
<xfSx> what will that do?
<Phreakazoid> for some strange reason the 386 kernels aren't compiled with high memory support
<csj> hi,all I read about Ubuntu "Once a stable version is released, no new software updates are accepted", is that mean hoary is now dont updated to the newest version packages?
<Choubaka> You're just running some freaky applications
<Nermal> Choubaka, or would I just have less cached ?
<St0n3-C0l> membreya: Send me money thru Western Union...and i'll :P
<goldfish> I'm using 512mb of ram, and the swap monitor has been at 0mb used since i started using linux. It has never once been used.
<xfSx> weird
<Choubaka> Nermal: yeah.
<Phreakazoid> goldfish, I have 1GB of ram, and my swap has 2.8mb used lol
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> goldfish: haha
<goldfish> Phreakazoid: haha
<membreya> xfSx: you need to compile your kernel with high memory support
<johan2> Dull404:  aspell-en is installed
<goldfish> Weird.
<xfSx> ok cool
<Dull404> johan2, ok wait...
<goldfish> Is swap just used when all of your ram is being used?
<Nermal> not quite
<goldfish> oh right
<Choubaka> eek
<Choubaka> I have 300MB of free ram
<Nermal> :D
<Nermal> s/free/wasted :)
<Choubaka> I just booted though.
<Phreakazoid> in Windows, programs get swapped out when they aren't visible on screen, even if you have 900MB of free RAM still
<Phreakazoid> lol
<Nermal> Phreakazoid, aye... .
<Choubaka> hah
<membreya> otherwise it only recognises 896 mb
<Choubaka> no wonder it sucks.
<Nermal> xfSx, install the ubuntu i686 kernel
<Nermal> that has highmem support
<Phreakazoid> the k7 kernel has it too
<Phreakazoid> for if you use an AMD AthlonXP
<Nermal> yah.. i386 kernel doesn't
<bob2> it's usually not worth enabling HIGHMEM for 1gb of ram
<xfSx> i686 soundsd good
<bob2> or so I hear
<xfSx> i have 2gb in total
<] BreliC[> well, literally nobody is talking on #kubuntu... maybe someone here can help me
<Choubaka> hm
<Nermal> bob2, nope.. I spoke to alan cox at our last lug meeting,. it kicks in above 896
<membreya> bob2: he has 2gb :)
<Choubaka> the ck patch has 1Gb lowmem support
<bob2> Nermal: oh, I know
<Nermal> :)
<] BreliC[> i use gnome anyway, but have the kde-desktop installed..  i just don't like it when supposed updates error out
<bob2> Nermal: but it has a speed penalty
<Choubaka> so you might want to try compiling your own with that patch
<Nermal> ah
<bob2> Nermal: so, someone told me the speed penalty made it not worthwhile at only 1gb
<] BreliC[> here's the error when updating the kdelibs-data: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6a7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<Nermal> interesting
<bob2> tho, now I look, the -686 kernels have it enabled anyway
<Nermal> ] BreliC[, might have to force that deb through dpkg :|
<] BreliC[> Nermal, oh yeah?  will it cause problems?
<Phreakazoid> bob2, I have never noticed a difference in speed between HIGHMEM and not HIGHMEM
<bob2> Phreakazoid: hm, I've never tried
<bob2> I guess the person who toldme that was wron
<bob2> g
<csj> is any ubuntu official packages can keep update with debian sid? I use ubuntu backport but still older than it.
<Dull404> johan2, man aspell, kolla dr
<bob2> csj: breezy should stay up to date with sid
<Phreakazoid> it could just be such a small difference that it isn't noticeable
<Phreakazoid> lol
<csj> so that I cant use some debian package any more cause of version conflict
<bob2> until freeze, anyway
<csj> bob2, oh, thanks you a lot.
<Choubaka> csj: what's the point in using ubuntu if you want to track sid? :p
<Choubaka> sid'll break things.
<Choubaka> and so will hoary.
<johan2>  Dull404: libgtkspell vad r det ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4735.html
<Choubaka> big time.
<] BreliC[> Nermal, so would dpkg --force-overwrite be the safest bet?
<Dull404> johan2, det r lib filen till aspell
<bob2> Choubaka: hoary's the current stable release :)
<Dull404> johan2, ls "man aspell" du kan ndra dictionary file dr...
<Choubaka> err
<Dull404> tror jag...
<csj> Choubaka: I want to use some 3-part deb packages but it needs the newest dependencies.
<Choubaka> bob2: trye
<johan2> Dull404: Du skrev " johan2, man aspell, kolla dr " vad menar du?
<csj> like  beep-media-player mac plugin.
<bob2> "trye"?
<Choubaka> I was talking about breezy, of course
<bob2> ah
<Choubaka> true
<Dull404> johan2, jag menade "man aspell"
<bob2> ahh
<johan2> Dull404: manualen fr aspell?
<Dull404> johan2, start a terminal window, and type "man aspell"
<Choubaka> Heh :p
<Dull404> johan2, yes
<Dull404> johan2, "man" is your best friend ;)
<Choubaka> Swedish -_-
<Choubaka> I'd have commented something on that man thing but I forgot the words.
<Dull404> >man please_your_woman
<johan2> Dull404: Is it realy have to do with aspell don't you think it is a problem with Gaim?
<Quinn_Storm> http://metascape.afraid.org:13666/~quinn/xinerama.jpg
<Dull404> johan2, nope, aspell works on top of gaim
<Dull404> johan2, aspell is the spell checker for gaim
<johan2> Dull404: but the dictionary works in Aby word for example
<Dull404> johan2, AbiWord uses Ispell, not aspell... i think.. different spelling engine
<Choubaka> aspell and ispell don't work anyway  :P
<Choubaka> They fuck up with languages like Finnish
<St0n3-C0l> Quinn_Storm: LOL whoz that :P
<Quinn_Storm> St0n3-C0l: just a pin-up model
<snader> yuck
<Choubaka> Tell her she just brutally damaged my eyes :|
<Quinn_Storm> wtf?
<Quinn_Storm> she's very attractive
<Amaranth> what did i miss?
<St0n3-C0l> really ?
<johan2> Dull404: Found this:OpenOffice	(myspell)
<johan2> > > - Evolution (gnome-spell -> aspell)
<johan2> > > - Mozilla (myspell)
<johan2> > > - Abiword (gnome-spell -> aspell)
<johan2> >> Gaim (libgtkspell -> aspell)
<St0n3-C0l> then your Choice is really bad :P
<Dull404> johan2, oh.. .hm.... :S kfuc
* Quinn_Storm just doesn't like skinny girls...she doesn't want to be one either :-P
<Dull404> Quinn_Storm, dont like fat girls either
* Amaranth goes to reboot in to ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> Amaranth: when ur new version will come ?
<St0n3-C0l> I think that will solve my prob
<Nostromo^> how do i upgrade from hoary preview to the official hoary? or is it done automatically? (i simply keep my system updated for now with the taskbar tool)
<Choubaka> yeah
<Burgundavia> Nostromo^, it is done automatically
<johan2> Dull404:   libgtkspell?   aspell? what is this Im a newbe and don't know that this is?
<Nostromo^> alrighty, thanks.
<Choubaka> actually, if you've been upgrading lately, you should be running a stable hoary at the very moment .)
<Dull404> johan2, aspell is a program... wich uses a library called libgtkspell ... its like a .dll file in windows..... kind of
<Nostromo^> also, where is the 'proper' place to get mplayer from? when im using marillat's amd64 packages for some odd reason it fails to work with -ao alsa.. only -ao oss..
<mute[] > johan2, it is au dictionnary
<Dull404> Nostromo^, build it yourself?
<mhale> hi all
<Dull404> mplayerhq.hu
<Nostromo^> Dull404, nope. just apt-getted the amd64 builds.
<Upayavira> I've just done 'free', and it has shown me 885Mb total ram, when I've got 2Gb of RAM. Any ideas?
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: use -ao sdl :p
<Dull404> Nostromo^, ok, than its "proper" then ;)
<Choubaka> -ao alsa is buggy anyway as far as I know
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, what's wrong with using alsa directly?
<Nostromo^> Dull404, what packages are you using?
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: Using it is discouraged in the mplayer manual
<Dull404> Nostromo^, hold on...
<Choubaka> last time I checked at least.
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, really? i wonder what's the reason for that discouragement. seems perfectly logical to me to use alsa..
<johan2> Choubaka: sorry I didn't see your message
<mhale> quick question: i have a laptop running ubuntu, and the default install runs raid and lvm stuff when the machine boots up. is it possible to tell the installer to not put them in?
<Dull404> Nostromo^, mplayer 586 or 386 ... i dont have a 64bit processor
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: They say in the manual that it's buggy.
<Choubaka> and indeed *I* have noticed latencies using the alsa driver.
<Moe|Joe|c> hi
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, From my limited knowledge of the linux sound system, im pretty sure that using SDL generally means using alsa anyways.
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: yeah.
<Nostromo^> just like -ao oss uses alsa.
<Moe|Joe|c> got problem with Ubuntu Hoary on my laptop
<Choubaka> But they say mplayer's alsa driver is buggy
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, so what you're saying makes little sense. it just means that mplayer may be alsa-buggy, not alsa itself.
<Nostromo^> :)
<Choubaka> while the sdl driver isn't
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: That's what I'm telling you. :p
<Moe|Joe|c> can anyone help me?
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, sorry, i assumed you were saying that the mplayer guys are saying that alsa itself is buggy :)
<johan2> Is it a forum IRC for swedish ubuntu users?
<Nostromo^> oh well. im trying to use sdl and it doesn't work :(
<kent> 3 updates in Hoary today..  haha, its kde and i dont even run it, just installed it once..  :)
<ztonzy> johan2, yes...  #ubuntu.se
<Nostromo^> [AO SDL]  Unable to open audio: No available audio device
<Choubaka> do you have libsdl1.2debian-alsa installed?
<Nostromo^> does SDL need a free /dev/dsp?
<Choubaka> no
<Choubaka> sdl can use alsa, arts, esd, nas, jack or oss.
<Choubaka> depending on your configuration.
<Nostromo^> ok, so what do i apt-get to get sdl support?
<] BreliC[> kent, i also never used it but installed kde-desktop.  anyway, the updates contain an error and don't install properly
<] BreliC[> go figure
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: what I said.
<Nostromo^> ahh :)
<Nostromo^> ok, apt-getting.. thanks :)
<Nostromo^> argh.
<kent> ] BreliC[:  oh. strange.. i just saw them install perfectly with the update-manager..
<ztonzy> kent, I use it with K3b  :)
<Dull404> johan2, sudo apt-get install aspell-en, och sudo apt-get install aspell ... testa det
<kent> ztonzy: I use graveman and gnomebaker to burn CDs.  (And also there is coaster-packages for Hoary now, though it only burns data and i have not tested it yet)
<xfSx> damn samba keeps asking me for a password when i try access a share, and guest/nopassword doesn't work
<] BreliC[> kent, really?  mine errored out on the kdelibs-data and some other people on #kubuntu are reporting the same problem
<Quinn_Storm> hey, in the ubuntu default gaim...is there some reason why spell-checking seems to not be working?
<ztonzy> kent, hmm...are they any good :P ?
<chicken_man> how do i dual boot with windows 98 ??
<Nostromo^> ok this is weird. ocne i killed esd that was using /dev/dsp, sdl worked.
<Choubaka> well, of course :p
<Choubaka> esd is a sound daemon
<Choubaka> you can have sdl using esd too
<kent> ztonzy: graveman works very well for me. Though i only burn data CDs and audio-cds.  I dont have a dvd-burner, so i cant test that
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, i know, but if i installed an sdl version that uses alsa, it shouldn't matter that some legacy app is using /dev/dsp
<ztonzy> kent, hehe me neither...but soon I Will get a DVD-RW
<chicken_man> how do i dual boot with windows 98 need help !
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: it does matter.
<Dull404> K3B is great for cd/dvd burning
<Choubaka> because by using /dev/dsp, esd locks all of alsa.
<Choubaka> because alsa has to emulate OSS
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, afaik, alsa will simply mix /dev/dsp along with every other channel.
<Quinn_Storm> did they take the spell-checking out of gaim?
<Choubaka> it won't
<kent> ] BreliC[: One solution is to just delete the conflicting package(s). You said something about kdenetwork? Its not a great solution, but it might work. Since after that package is gone, apt will try to install the new one.. and then you should have no conflict.. i think
<chicken_man> how do i dual boot ubuntu and windows 98 please help
<Choubaka> esd is a sound daemon.
<Choubaka> that is
<Dull404> Quinn_Storm, nope mine is working... we are trying to change language
<Choubaka> bubblegum to make you able to play sound in multiple applications at the same time
<chicken_man> help please!
<Quinn_Storm> Dull404: ok, which version? hoary or breezy?
<lenovo> chicken_man:let me try.
<Dull404> Quinn_Storm, hoary
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, i know what is it, i just assumed that a process using /dev/dsp doesn't mean that you can't use alsa directly at the same time.
<Quinn_Storm> Dull404: ok, I'm on breezy
<Quinn_Storm> Dull404: if it comes to it I can just recompile gaim myself
<chicken_man> :\
<Markrian> Nostromo^, you can make esd use ALSA
<ztonzy> kent, installed graveman...no where in menus...hmm ?
<johan2>  ztonzy: I didn't belive so thanks will try the chanel
<Choubaka> best not use esd at all
<kent> ztonzy: tillbehr
<lenovo> have you installed ubuntu?
<ztonzy> johan2, :)
<Choubaka> it causes latencies.
<ztonzy> kent, will check
<Choubaka> and is prone to causing instability.
<chicken_man> im using ubuntu
<Nostromo^> well i don't need esd anyways.
<ztonzy> kent, ah..no icon
<] BreliC[> kent, hmm, could work.  i guess i'll just wait and hopefully it will be fixed because others are reporting the same problem
<Nostromo^> don't care about gnome sounds.
<xfSx> yesh esd does cause delays when changing volume and so on
<kent> ztonzy: if you dont mind using non-free applications you can also download nero for linux from bittorrents etc.. but i see no point in doing that since graveman etc works well.
<kent> ztonzy: strange, I have an icon for it.. :)
<lenovo> chicken_man:you mean you want to install win98 now?
<ztonzy> kent, I have heard of nero yes...will not..thanks anyway
<kent> ztonzy: perhaps I downloaded it from gravemans own homepage.. dont remember :)
<ztonzy> kent, seems it will be updated when until log in entry next time
<Nostromo^> so wait everyone.. i was mistaken here? open()ing /dev/dsp by some legacy process renders alsa unaccessible for alsa processes?
<chicken_man> lenovo, i will reformat disk and reinstall windows 98 and ubuntu but i want the to dual boot
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: yes.
<ztonzy> kent, looks fit gnome gui a excellent...looks simple still easy
<Choubaka> because alsa has to emulate /dev/dsp
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, weeird. ok. thanks for the correction.
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, we've been through that, i know :) i just assumed it emulated it and simply treated it as just one sound channel it needs to mix with the rest.
<Choubaka> if course, with a proper sound card it'll work
<Nostromo^> eh?
<lenovo> chicken_man:ok, I have done it.
<Choubaka> Nostromo^: a proper sound card will do hardware mixing
<kent> the other application "gnomebaker" have an interface that looks a lot like nero if you like that sort of interface better. I prefer gnomebaker since that was the program I started using, so I have had no reason to try gnomebaker that much..
<Nostromo^> Choubaka, yes i know that, but that's driver-level. alsa can do software mixing as well.
<Choubaka> yeah
<Choubaka> but it doesn't by default
<Nostromo^> the question of hardware/software shouldn't matter to the simple question: can you open /dev/dsp and play other alsa sounds along with it or not.
<chicken_man> lenovo, how do i do it ?
<Choubaka> and the oss emulation doesn't work with the dmix plugin
<Nostromo^> ahhhh
<Nostromo^> NOW i gotchya :)
<lenovo> chicken_man:first, you need del you all partition if possible, then part a partition given 98 , leave enough space give ubuntu.
<Nostromo^> btw are there nforce4 drivers for alsa already?
<chicken_man> lenovo, yes i know that
<lenovo> chicken_man: do you have the install cd?
<Nostromo^> hmm wait, nvidia has nforce4 drivers in their site anyways. i'll just use that.
<chicken_man> lenovo, windows 98 and ubuntu "warty"
<Nostromo^> so Choubaka, how do i see which mixer plugin is currently in use, and how do i change it to my hardware one?
<lenovo> chicken_man:It is not problem, but I use hoary. when install grub, it can auto scan the disk, and auto add the 98 boot to the menu.lst.
<chicken_man> lenovo, so a make a partition for windows with what mount point ? and a partition for ubuntu at what mount point ?
<lenovo> chicken_man: you mean in ubuntu mount the windows partition? or see ubuntu partition in windows?
<lenovo> chicken_man:mine is  windows in /dev/hda1, then ubuntu in /dev/hda2 / , /dev/hda5 swap.
<chicken_man> lenovo, what ehhh tell me how to do it step by step or ill get lost lol
<Quinn_Storm> yeah it looks like the breezy version of gaim 1.2.1 was built with gtkspell disabled
<lenovo> chicken_man: where do you want to start?
<chicken_man> lenovo, first diskformat and remove all partitions from there
<seeker_> I need help getting my webcam to work. as far as I know there is no driver for linux (at least not an official one from the manufacturer). and when I run gnomeeting the webcam isn't recognized.
<seeker_> I have a genius VideoCam web
<petemc> seeker_: you need to know the chipset it uses, look ay /proc/bus/usb/devices
<Chameleon22> what package do i need to get all the extra keys working on logitech multimedia keyboard  (elite model)
<chicken_man> ?
* veli_ slms
* veli_ maillerimi okuyabilceim bi programa ihtiyacm var, ubuntu kullanyorum nasl ykleyebilirim
<seeker_> petemc: what am I looking for there?
<preglow> is it possible to run breezy yet?
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, you can map them with the admin-->prefs->keyboard shortcuts
<Burgundavia> preglow, yes, but not recommended
<Dull404> preglow, what's wrong with hoary?
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: will try thanks
<Quinn_Storm> preglow: yeah but with a few glitches..you'll need to pin your evolution files to the hoary versions and if you use kde, you'll have to pin vim to its hoary version
<preglow> i want a newer gcc
<Burgundavia> preglow, wait until mid may
<preglow> but that's probably not in yet anyway
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: admin? there is no admin menu
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, sorry system-->prefs
<Burgundavia> preglow, I think they are already building with 4.0
<Dull404> preglow, build it yourself then...
<Quinn_Storm> ah, I found out why gaim isn't compiled with spellchecking turned on...libaspell hasn't caught up with the new gcc yet
<Quinn_Storm> and yeah a newer gcc is in, 4.0
<Quinn_Storm> gcc version 4.0.0 20050413 (prerelease) (Debian 4.0-0pre11)
<preglow> gcc4 final is due any moment
<preglow> but yeah, i'll wait a bit anyway
<Quinn_Storm> I'm running breezy (obviously)
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: there is no preferences under system lol
<preglow> besides, feels strange not having fifty new upgrades every day ;)
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, ah, you are running hoary?
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: correct
<petemc> seeker_: the chipset of your camera, which will allow to to determine what v4l driver you need
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, left most menu should be system with submenu of preferences
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: did i mention i use KUbuntu
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, oh, try #kubuntu
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, we use gnome around here
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: i have those guys are morons....
<seeker_> petemc: I don't see anything like that. can you explain what I'm looking for please?
<BurgisDaCrunkMas> Chameleon22, please don't say that, and they are your best help
<petemc> seeker_: read a v4l linux how to, or check the wiki to see if anyones posted any guides on webcams
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: well that channel handballs everyone into here
<Burgundavia> Chameleon22, they shouldn't if you say you are using Kubuntu
<Chameleon22> Burgundavia: well, there you go
<jude> hi
<jude> can anyone help me with a problem compiling qt apps?
<Shachaf> I'm having problems setting up PHPWiki. My PHPWiki (called "hintiki") keeps linkg to http://localhosthintiki/hintiki?pagename=xyzzy instead of http://localhost/hintiki?pagename=xyzyy. Has anyone else had a similiar problem, and if so, how did they solve it?
<Quinn_Storm> ahh, I figured it out...libaspell doesn't link against libstdc++ but it should...b/c its a c++ library...I think I can force gaim to compile/link if I use g++ instead of gcc for the step where it links libaspell
* Amaranth thinks about how much email he's gotten in the last 24 hours and shudders
<Amaranth> i don't even want to check it...
<gomez> Hi to everyone
<gomez> I got a problem
<seeker_> when trying to run xawtv I get the device doesn't exit error. the site says "The device doesn't exist.  Means there is no driver module for the hardware loaded yet.  Fix your hardware setup." how am I supposed to fix my hardware setup?
<gomez> Are there any boot/install floppies available for Hoary?
<Nermal> seeker_, make sure the driver is loaded and xawtv is looking at the right device I guess
<gomez> I have a Dell Workstation with no CD boot option and need to install Hoary on it to keep my wife quiet:)
<seeker_> I don't have a driver.
<petemc> you read the v4l stuff pretty quickly
<jude> gomez: all you need is a generic boot disc to transfer control to the CD, not ubuntu-specific - try googling
<seeker_> there wan't much to read. (at least I din't find a lot to read)
<gomez> jude: Thanks
<bourrin> hi
<seeker_> petemc: can you give me a link to something a bit more useful? what I found was just one page on linuxquestion.org
<guruff> could anyone help me please; xterm crashes with error: xterm: Could not exec c: No such a file or Directory;
<seeker_> (some other stuff as well but less usefull)
<Dull404> wich version of Mplayer is the most stable? mplayer-386 or -586 ?
<petemc> seeker_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras/view?searchterm=webcam
<bourrin> someone could help me please ? it's about aMule
<petemc> seeker_: i dont know what you were looking at before, but googling for "v4l" yields many results
<seeker_> petemc: that page is no good. my model isn't there
<petemc> seeker_: model, or chipset?
<seeker_> most of the links are useless (no substantial data in them)
<seeker_> genius videocam web
<petemc> seeker_: and the chip inside that is...?
<seeker_>  uses the ZC0301 chip
<seeker_> is that what you mean?
<petemc> i guess, ive never heard of that
<petemc> seeker_: you got that info from /proc/bus/usb/devices
<petemc> ?
<seeker_> no, from http://genius-europe.com/service/faq/tuxcam.htm
<seeker_> whats a cvs?
<dockane> how do i shutdown the xserver ?
<PacoBCN> dockane, ctl+alt+backspace
<dockane> PacoBCN, no thats a restart. i think i would like to change te runlevel
<dockane> nvidia installe wants me to end the xserver for installation
<PacoBCN> yes, if you don't want to have x running at all
<PacoBCN> oh, I see, for compiling it against the kernel
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then make sure X is shut down
<jude> can anyone help me with a problem compiling qt apps?
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, thnx
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, returns : "gdm is already running. abortion.
<seeker_> can some explain what a cvs access is?
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: you typed it wrong.  "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" is what you have to run
<] BreliC[> dockane, 'init 3'
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, why does that make a difference ?
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: yes it makes -all- the difference wether you put "stop" after it or not
<stazz> aarr. how can one adjust vim's auto-indent-depht?
<petemc> seeker_: looking that page, theres a chance your camera isnt supported
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, i changed to /etc/int.d/ and entered "sudo gdm stop".
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: that won't work
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<flyingsquirrel54> where can I find directions to setup evolution groupware to work with my ms exchange server (which is not running mapi or pop3)
<seeker_> petemc: why not? it's starred
<bassMonkey> How could I make xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5" run at gnome startup?
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: you have to put the whole path
<petemc> seeker_: you sure you have v2 then?
<usynic> Quinn_Storm: do I know you?
<usynic> Quinn_Storm: from jabber?
<MrNonchalant> can anyone tell me how to set up Evolution to access the mail in /var/mail?
<seeker_> pretty sure.
<Quinn_Storm> usynic: are you the jbother synic?
<petemc> seeker_: how?
<usynic> Quinn_Storm: I am.
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, looks like i terribly misunderstood something in the topic file hirarchy *?*
<Quinn_Storm> usynic: then you know me
<usynic> Quinn_Storm: ok :)
<seeker_> the instruction booklet says V2, but then again, it might just be out of date. how can I be sure?
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: you are trying to run a program in /etc/init.d/ and . is not in $PATH and when a shell executes something it looks in $PATH, starting with the first entry, so it finds /usr/bin/gdm instead of /etc/init.d/gdm
<usynic> Quinn_Storm: nice to see you're a ubuntu user too :)
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: yeh, one sec.
<Quinn_Storm> usynic: yeah, technically kubuntu, heh
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, ah perfect awnser. thanks for the explanation
<petemc> seeker_: tough one, they both have same ids
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: sure
<seeker_> petemc: the installation cd says v4. damm, how can I tell which is which?
<usynic> Quinn_Storm: ah, not a gnome fan then?  We probably had this conversation already.
<harsha_> k
<Quinn_Storm> usynic: probably, and yeah not a big gnome fan...gaim is my only gtk/gnomish app
<flyingsquirrel54> go to tools>settings and click add
<Quinn_Storm> usynic: well that and gnome-mud
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: k
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: click foward and put in your address then foward again
<harsha_> HHHHHHH
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: for server type pick Standard Unix mbox spool or directory
<dockane> should i backup any config files or something else for desaster recovery before i start the nvidia installer ?
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: then it asks you for the directory and the rest should be obvious
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: path? /var/mail or /var/mail/user?
<harsha_> i am new to kubuntu
<harsha_> i am new to IRC too
<harsha_> this is my first login
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: To be honest I've never done it, I just happened to be working on setting up my own account, I would try the default and if it doesnt work use just /var/mail
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: k
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: besides, If you have received mail just figure out where it is
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: let me know if it works
<stazz> Anyone know how to adjust vim's indent depth?
<GNAM> GCC 4.0.0 OUT!
<GNAM> ftp://gcc.gnu.org/pub/gcc/releases/gcc-4.0.0/gcc-4.0.0.tar.bz2
<seeker_> petemc: how do I install the driver? I always used synaptic, never installed anything manually...
<petemc> seeker_: synaptic installs packages, you need to add kernel modules, they arent the same
<seeker_> ok. so how do I do that?
<petemc> seeker_: that page that mentions your camera has documentation, you need to read it, twice
<PacoBCN> hey, guys anyone here is a Direct COnnect user?
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: it worked. I tried /var/mail and /var/mail/user, one of the two must of worked because I received the mail
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: not sure which, because I was expecting it to be in the same inbox as the other accounts
<IceEyz> anyone knows how to get rid of default emblems, like the yellow arrows on icons that are symbolic links or mounted devices?
<adamh> php4 doesn't seem to be compiled with the "zip" extension on ubuntu. Is there any way to get it (without recompiling)?
<Quinn_Storm> adamh: I don't think so unfortunately
<adamh> It's not just me, right? I'm not crazy?
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: If you go back to tools settings, you can change the account names, then you will be able to see more clearly which has the mail
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: I'm not sure I understand you. My pop mailboxes are in one section, maildir in another each with their own set of folders. I wasn't expecting that, so I missed which worked /var/mail or /var/mail/user.
<ringmauer> hi, do any of you guys know what i should write in shell to delete a folder?
<adamh> ringmauer: rm -rf [folder] 
<Marko01>  rm -rf
<zax123> Hi guys.  I just installed PHP4/Apache2 on an Ubuntu system for the first time.  I'm moving from Debian.  I noticed that PHP4 on Ubuntu doesn't have zip support compiled in.  Any reason for this?  Anyway to get it back without compiling PHP from source?
<ringmauer> tnx adamh
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: I just tried it. here's how it works (its pretty smart; this is all new to me too.)
<adamh> ringmauer: Don't type the wrong folder name, and don't put spaces, or you'll break things badly :)
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant:the one where we used /var/mail shows subfolders for each user on the system whereas the one where we put /var/mail/user only has that users mail
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: Of course you're probably the only user on the machine
<ringmauer> :-D.. no problem, the folder is already gone :-D
<flyingsquirrel54> notice that for each account you added, another bold line appears with its own junk and trash folders
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: understand what I'm saying?
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: looks like /var/mail/user is the more correct way of doing it, although both work
<nydust> what is the commando for consol based synaptic?
<Ocid> nydust: apt-get
<Ocid> or aptitude
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: I gotcha.
<nydust> Ocid, thanks
<bad_mongo> how do I mount my iPod in ubuntu?
<MrNonchalant> flyingsquirrel54: Neat.
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: i think so too :-)
<ringmauer> does anybody know a good msn messenger prog for ubuntu?
<flyingsquirrel54> MrNonchalant: we both learned this time
<bad_mongo> ringmauer: gaim!
<goo> ringmauer: gaim is good, i suppose. That's what I use for MSN anyways
<ringmauer> okej, is it hard to install?
<ringmauer> im a beginner on linux with just 2 days experience
<Ocid> sudo apt-get install gaim
<goo> ringmauer: no, just search for it in the synaptic package anager
<goo> ringmauer: System->Administration
<ringmauer> where do i find synaptic pm?
<ringmauer> you were faster
<ringmauer> tnx
<goo> np
<flyingsquirrel54> ringmauer it should already be installed Applications >Internet>Gaim Internet messenger
<jude> can anyone help me with a problem compiling qt apps?
<ringmauer> it was allready installed, can it be easier, I JUST LOVE LINUX
<MrNonchalant> don't we all
<Bazzi> I don't
<flyingsquirrel54> ringmauer I JUST LOVE UBUNTU !;-)     Ubuntu is the one that installed it by default
<MrNonchalant> Bazzi: spoil sport
<flyingsquirrel54> I still need help Connecting evolution to a m$ exchange server:'-(
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: do you have access to exchange web client?
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: owa that is
<ringmauer> when im trying to mess someone in my buddy list gaim says Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred:
<flyingsquirrel54> yeah, I think so, I'd have to get the details, but yes I'm pretty sure, just never use it
<IceEyz> anyone knows how to lose the annoying default emblems on symlinks and mounted devices?
<Myrtti> would anyone have some insight on how to make sodipodi output stuff as pdf?
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: you need to fill in the owa addy in evolution
<jubei> how do i apply kernel patches, i'm in /usr/src/linux-patches/i386/2.6.10 and I see apply  debian  unpatch
<jubei> ?
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: ??? owa addy  what??
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: heh
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: the address of the outlook web access http://mail.something.tld
<flyingsquirrel54> what sort of server do I choose in the drop-down box?
<Ocid> exchange
<john___> Hello
<ups> IceEyz, tried right clicking on the file and checking Properties?
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: then I put the owa in the server field?
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: yep
<flyingsquirrel54> Thanks I'll try that
<ringmauer> is there any .wma plugin for rythmbox?
<ringmauer>  is there any .wma plugin for rythmbox?
<[Johnny] > grub will not install on my pc plz is there something to change to lilo?
<synd> how do i mount a nikon camera?
<synd> digital camera*
<synd> ?
<goo> ringmauer: use mplayer for wma's  Make sure to install the package w32codes  first
<synd> anyone?
<goo> ringmauer: Take a look in the wiki for how to get w32codecs
<ringmauer> but i have mp3 and wma mixed, do you know any mp3 player that supports both and can handle a 6000 song playlist
<Shufla> hello
<goo> ringmauer: nope. I have made sure to NOT encode any music into wma. I am not sure wether or not mplayer plays wma's with DRM either.
<goo> synd: what model Nikon camera?
<synd> goo: 3200
<synd> goo: i also have a sandisk multiformat card reader that i could use also..
<[Johnny] > Plz help how can I use lilo instead of Grub, because grub isn t able to install on my machine
<goo> synd: the card reader would be a very sure bet, it should pop up an icon on your desktop where you may access your photos
<synd> goo: ok, ill try that out
<goo> synd: the Nikon 3200 is supported by gphoto2 in PTP mode, so it should probably show up on the desktop as an icon as well(but I am not sure :)
<synd> goo: well.. i just hooked up the card reader and it lit up.. but im not seeing anything on the desktop
<synd> goo: same with the 3200
<synd> goo: im running hoary
<goo> synd: yeah, me too. I just plugged in my ixus, and i had to use gtkam to access it
<makkia> hello
<makkia> where i find a repository for linphone 1.0 ?
<makkia> in hoary is 0.12
<synd> goo: should i try gtkam? and how do i do that..
<goo> synd: have you been to System->Preferences->Removable Drives And Media->Multimedia ?
<synd> goo: trying that
<goo> synd: if gtkam is installed just type gtkcam in a terminal window
<goo> gtcam in terminal, sorry
<goo> arr! gtkam. gah.
<goo> my bad.
<synd> haha.
<synd> goo: i went into System->Preferences->Removable Drives And Media->Multimedia
<goo> synd: it says something about automagically running import of images there
<goo> synd: and I guess you didn't have the program gnome-volume-manager running in your gnome-session before you opened the Removable Drives And Media dialogue. Try replugging stuff now
<synd> goo: well it was all enabled
<synd> goo: when i went in there
<Fade> I'm trying to boot a powerbook using the hoary ppc iso, but the image doesn't seem bootable. Is it a known problem?
<synd> Fade: check the md5 ?
<goo> synd: did anything happen when replugging the camera or the sandisk reader?
<Fade> Yeah, it's good.
<Fade> I've downloaded it twice just to be sure.
<synd> goo: nothing happened with either
* goo gives some virtual beers to the good developers. 
<Fade> on a related but interesting note, I moved the machine from debian/sid to ubuntu/hoary inline by doing a dist-upgrade, and apart from having to manually force a couple of things, it went well.
<goo> synd: just to be really sure: run this command in console:   ps aux | grep gnome-volume-manager  | grep -v grep
<dockane> i would like to install the adequate driver for my video card (nVidia Corporation NV10GL [Quadro] ). is http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver my howto ?
<Fade> ps aux | grep [g] noe-volume-manager
<Fade> will exclude grep from the output. ;)
<goldfish> hehe
<goo> Fade: you clever man ;)
<goo> Fade: but grep -v grep is way moore confusing :)
<Fade> it's a nice trick for when your pipeline is already too bloody long. ;)
<Fade> so, anybody else experiencing bootage issues /w ubuntu/ppc?
<Ocid> dockane: yeah that howto should cover Quadro also
* goo loves this "import photos from device" functionality
<jubei> How do I apply the Debian kernel patches?
<Burgundavia> dockane, better to use www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<dockane> Ocid, Burgundavia thnx
<Moe|Joe|c> hi
<Moe|Joe|c> ive got the same problem as this post on the forum...
<Moe|Joe|c> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27724
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: You still there? this isn't working...
<Fade> Moe|Joe|c: try switching to a virtual console and logging in?
<Moe|Joe|c> hmm
<Moe|Joe|c> then activate gnome?
<bretzel> XF86VidModeQueryVersion among others routines: missing in x-dev pkgs!!!! cannot link and can't find any refs in X11 related header files!. ....
<Fade> then you can look at the ~moe/.xsession-errors file
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: can you athenticate with the owa?
<Ocid> authenticate*
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: the address to owa is http://dgexchange03/exchange/jmartin. do I put all of this in the server field?
<Ocid> nope
<Ocid> just  http://dgexchange03
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: Says could not connect to server http: Could not resolve hostname
<Ocid> can you get to that address with browser?
<] BreliC[> man, i can't get over how slllllllllooooooooowwwwwwwwwww my SuSE desktop box is w/KDE
<] BreliC[> Ubuntu and Gnome is soooooooo much quicker
<] BreliC[> KDE is just getting bloated
<UbuntuGet> good words ] BreliC[ :)
<] BreliC[> UbuntuGet, hehe, thanks
<Foodcoman> KDE 3.4 was snappy on Ubunutu compared with Mandrake!
<wezzer> KDE is bloat
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: it works fine from mozilla
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: try the FQDN name in evolution
<Ocid> and the username should be like DOMAIN\jmartin
<synd> ohh
<synd> hmm
<synd> goo: you still here?
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: Error while Scanning folders in "Exchange server dgexchange03.dglaw.com".  Could not connect to Evolution Exchange backend process: No such file or directory
<computerguy867> does anyone know how to get midi playback working so the use of solfege and rosegarden is possible?
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: wow, that's out of my expertize, have no idea what that means
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: might be that evolution only works with exchange 2003
<flyingsquirrel54> Anyone know of a good OS program to create ISO's from CD's that will work on Win?
<synd> ok.. how do i mount a nikon coolpix 3200?
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: it is 2003
<computerguy867> all i read on the ubuntu forums are posts of failure when it comes to midi
<dockane> flyingsquirrel54, ircc k3b is nice bruning program
<comforteagle> Does anyone running Ubuntu on an iBook find the resolution or size of windows a bit too large?
<synd> comforteagle: what model iBook?
<dockane> comforteagle, which resolution do you use ?
<comforteagle> synd, g4
<synd> comforteagle: well i know hardware-wise the max resolution is 1024x768
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: hmz, cannot check now, don't have any exchange servers here at home
<comforteagle> dockane, synd at 1024,768
<synd> comforteagle: i have an iBook G4 myself, but i dont run ubuntu on it
<comforteagle> hmm
<comforteagle> Is there another way to shrink the size of everything a bit?
<dockane> comforteagle, don't know if your modell capable of a higher resolution.
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: http://lists.ximian.com/archives/public/connector/2004-September/000395.html
<comforteagle> dockane, its at the max res.
<synd> comforteagle: i have it running at 1024x768 on this laptop im on now and it doesnt really seem too bad.. but it is a lot different than my desktop that i have running at 1600x1200
<synd> comforteagle: are you in gnome?
<comforteagle> synd, yes
<Somebody> Hello, I can't seem to be able to play .mid. With what can I play .mid files with?
<icebalm> hmm, is breezy open yet
<mjr> Somebody, timidity
<synd> comforteagle: have you tried using xfce or fluxbox? those seem a bit smaller than gnome
<dockane> comforteagle, then i cant help you sorry. had a problem on my thinkpad with the 640 resolution which wouldnt change to higher resolutions untill i changed the  display frequency in some xserver conf file
<comforteagle> synd, no on ubuntu.
<comforteagle> is xfce installed by default?  I didn't notice.
<goldfish> comforteagle: nope
<goldfish> get it though :)
<synd> comforteagle: no, apt-get it
<goldfish> xfce4 is sweet.
<synd> comforteagle: i actually like it a lot better than gnome.. plus its a bit faster than gnome imho
<comforteagle> synd, I do too... I run it on my tower.
<synd> comforteagle: i see
<Signuts> Hey guys, what's the differences with gentoo vs ubuntu, i'm really sick of jump through emerge hoops.
<Fade> ubuntu is based on debian, and distributes binary packages as the main package format.
<icebalm> Signuts: please don't start distro wars, try them out yourself, see what the differences are
<jordanau> Signuts, well i have been running ubuntu succesfully for 2 moths now and have never even heard of an emerge hoop if that helps
<Fade> ie. you don't have to compile anything
<Fade> ymmv
<Signuts> i'm not sorry for asking
<jordanau> icebalm, what???
<dockane> does anybody know a benchmark to compare results with other systems ?
<jordanau> Signuts, that was a normal question
<synd> ugh id really like to know how to get this nikon camera mounted
<synd> anyone help?
<jordanau> does gfoto support it?
<dockane> synd, nope sorry. never tried to mount my nikonf f3 hp ;)
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid: No such file or dir
<jordanau> Signuts, you are saying you want to switch to ubuntu from gentoo?
<Signuts> jordanau, not yet, questioning it.
<samiam> does anyone have an idea what the name of the graphical package manager is that has been displayed in the screenshots for hoary and is supposed to be synaptic
<jordanau> Signuts, thats what i thought, you were in no way starting a war
<samiam> either I have the wrong version of its a different program
<synd> goo: you here?
<Ocid> flyingsquirrel54: where, on my link? just google for that error
<Fade> signuts -- my amd64 box is a gentoo machine, because when I bought it, that was the best option.
<icebalm> jordanau: asking differences between two distribs is a good way to start a war
<Fade> I still prefer the debian way of package management.
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid:  no sorry, on that page it says to run a command in the terminal.
<flyingsquirrel54> Ocid:  the try this...
<nad> #
<nad>     /msg nickserv set email admin@kanerealty.com
<Signuts> well luckily i have a spare box to try this out. Thanks guys
<flyingsquirrel54> I'll have to look around some more. at least I can view the emails via web, I had forgotten about that possibility
<Fade> take it easy
<jordanau> Signuts, you will find the installation very easy
<goldfish> samiam: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26092
<jordanau> Signuts, glad to help
<goldfish> samiam: might be it, ImageMagick
<bretzel> Q: what is the puropse of having two separeted pkgs for X11 development: x-dev and xlibs-dev ???
<jordanau> icebalm, i guess i am just still new to the linux thing
<Burgundavia> bretzel, one is developmetn and the other is the stable release
<Burgundavia> h
<Burgundavia> I can read today, really
<synd> anyone have a clue how i can get this Nikon Coolpix 3200 mounted?
<Burgundavia> synd, does dmesg see it?
<bretzel> So x-dev is development ? or xlibs is ? because one missing pkg was giving me brain-suck trying to compile E17
<synd> Burgundavia: i have no idea. dmesg in terminal?
<Burgundavia> synd, run dmesg, plug it in, and then run dmesg again, and look at what is different
<varla> hi there anybody can tell me why I keep making these symbolic link into my dev directory and they have disappeared when I reboot
<Burgundavia> the last few lines will tell you whether or not it has been detected
<synd> Burgundavia: yeah, it sees it
<Burgundavia> varla, /dev is built dynamically at everyboot, taht may be it
<Burgundavia> synd, ok, does gthumb see the camera?
<synd> Burgundavia: gthumb in term?
<varla> Burgundivia,i used to be on warty and they always stayed there, now with hoary they dissapear and I have problems with my cd playre
<Fade> varla -- define symlinks you want to be persistent in /dev in the config file /etc/devfs/symlinks
<Burgundavia> synd, apps->graphics-->gThumb
<Fade> (he says hoping ubuntu is the same as debian in that respect)
<synd> Burgundavia: ah.. i dont think it sees it
<synd> Burgundavia: ive never used gthumb before
<varla> ok I will try that thanks
<Fade> n'p
<synd> Burgundavia: ?
<cspnico> hi
<varla> Fade, there is no symlinks file there. Should I create one?
<Burgundavia> synd, yess
<synd> Burgundavia: how exactly do i check if gThumb can see my camera?
<cspnico> i search to have the name if a log which could give information from my computer thaks to a website
<synd> never used it
<Burgundavia> synd, file-->import photos
<Fade> varla: 'sec
<icebalm> Fade: ubuntu doesn't use devfs, it uses udev
<dcraven> cspnico, what kind of information?
<Burgundavia> cspnico, you might have better luck at #ubuntu-fr
<cspnico> yes i could drive log from another computer
<devazion> icebalm, no? it use devfs until breezy right? :|
<icebalm> devazion: nope, udev
<Fade> varla: if ubuntu uses udev, my advice is bad.
<varla> Fade: ok how will I know which it uses
<synd> Burgundavia: its not detecting the camera
<Fade> icbalm says it uses udev
<Burgundavia> synd, hmm, it should
<icebalm> varla: ps aux | grep udevd
<Fade> in /etc/udev there will/should be a similar config for symlinks.
<Fade> but as I don't yet have a ubuntu system to test on, I can't say for sure.
* Fade defers to other people
<icebalm> you can change udev.rules
<synd> Burgundavia: any idea how?
<icebalm> the format of the file is not intuitive however
<varla> I just look there and there is one file symlinks.conf
<synd> Burgundavia: i also have a sandisk multiformat card reader that i could use but im not sure how to mount that either.
<Fade> that'd be the one.
<rizla> hi flks
<Burgundavia> synd, it should automount
<varla> ok thanks I will look into this
<synd> Burgundavia: it doesnt automount
<synd> Burgundavia: and i have it enabled in removeable drives and media prefs
<Burgundavia> synd, then I would say something is borked on your machine
<synd> ugh
<Burgundavia> are you running warty?
<synd> no, hoary final
<Burgundavia> install of hoary final?
<synd> yea
<synd> clean install
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> then report the bug
<balor> synd: I've seen this before
<Tirno> hi. I'm having trouble with wireless on my laptop (hoary). There is a physical button to switch the centrino wireless-card on and off. 1)After login, computer freezes if card is on. 2) often, I lose the network and cannot associate with an accesspoint in spite of sudo iwlist scan yielding results
<Tirno> any ideas?
<balor> synd: It happened after I plugged in a dodgy USB webcam
<sp3tt> The ubuntu live cd can find my disks, but the installer can't. Why?
<Nermal> note the word "dodgy"
<Nermal> sp3tt, different kernel ?
<synd> well its recognizing the camera.. but i just cant get the pictures off of it.
<balor> synd: ah
<balor> synd: what kind of webcam
<sp3tt> Nermal, do they use different kernels?
<synd> it also notes the size card i have in the camera as well
<cspnico> i couldnt control my pc from a website?
<synd> balor: nikon coolpix 3200
<sp3tt> And is there a parameter to make fdisk show unpartitioned space?
<balor> synd: When you plug it in does a /dev/sda device get created?
<synd> balor: how do i check
<balor> synd: ls /dev | grep sda
<queuetue> Hi - I have an ubuntu server ("A") with a printer attached.  A second machine ("B") would like to use that printer.  Can anyone explain the process of making this work?
<balor> synd: do this when the camera is unplugged and then plugged
<balor> queuetue: you'll be using CUPS then if both machines are *NIX
<comforteagle> I just finished intalling xfce4 via apt-get.  How do I switch to it?
<synd> comforteagle: reboot
<petemc> wtf
<synd> comforteagle: then click session on the login screen
<comforteagle> i really have to reboot?
<queuetue> balor, Yes, I *KNOW* I'll be using cuos. :)  I'm asking for an explanation of how to use cups to accomplish this.
<synd> comforteagle: and xfce should be there
<petemc> comforteagle: no
<synd> comforteagle: im not sure
<synd> comforteagle: i meant like restart X
<petemc> comforteagle: try logging out, look at the sessions menu
<comforteagle> petemc, ok...
<synd> petemc: that didnt work when i installed xfce
<balor> queuetue: One machine becomes a CUPS server, the other uses the printer as shared out by that machine.
<synd> petemc: iono?
<icebalm> queuetue: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions most notably: "How can I share my printer on my LAN?"
<Tirno> My problem is solved by rebooting. But that's kinda silly.... I know that there are few problems under linux that can be solved with a reboot that can be solved more elegantly
<petemc> synd: it should. I dont know what "iono" means
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im still having problems with my my udev. yesterday my udev.conf disapeared (i must have unwittingly updated it) - it wouldn't boot past "Starting Hotplug SubSystem". i got the udev.conf from the 0.50 udev, and now that wont add the /dev/hd* device nodes, so none of my filesystems will mount
<Super_Cat_Frog> any help with that would be, er, groovy
<synd> synd: iono = i dont know
<synd> petemc: *
<petemc> very cryptic
<synd> say iono out loud
<synd> haha
<rizla> does somebody use avidemux?
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: reinstall the udev package?
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - tried
<Tirno> what's the etiquette here when a question doesn't get answered. Most chans I'm on, there is little traffic, so no answer means noone knows/wants to answer. Should I repeat my question or wait an hour and ask then?
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: did you try with --force-confnew ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> tirno, in irc, i usually wait about 15 mins, then try again
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - no, i'l try that now, ta
<Tirno> k, thanks
<queuetue> icebalm, Ok, that FAQ entry describes a part of the process, but hw do I actually share the printer?
<icebalm> queuetue: no, that FAQ entry describes the whole process
<sp3tt> Is there a way to show unpartitioned space?
<cspnico> I cannot control my pc from a website?
<queuetue> icebalm, I'm somehow missing the "now do this to add the printer to the remote computer" part...
<cspnico> i fordot thez name of the log who do that
<comforteagle> xfce on ubuntu on my ibook is sweeeeeet
<icebalm> queuetue: you add it like a networked printer
<queuetue> icebalm, Ok.  How do "add it like a networked printer"?
<icebalm> queuetue: the same way you add any other printer!
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - im gonna try rebooting now, thanks
<queuetue> icebalm, specifically, how do I add it?  I need to type in a URI, and Nothing I can find tells me what it is...
<icebalm> queuetue: ipp://hostnameofcomputerhere/nameofprinter
<ups> how does someone see a windows partition from a live cd?
<IRCMark> hi, I have a problem with phpmyadmin
<Mithsir> Hi! Is anyone running openoffice on hoary?
<Mithsir> Hi! Is anyone running openoffice on hoary amd64?
<sp3tt> ups: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<ups> sp3tt, /mnt/windows has to be created?
<sp3tt> Yes,
<balor> Is there a version of Quake2 in Universe?
<sp3tt> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<ups> sp3tt, well, the system has only windows on it, and it's a live cd
<ups> i know how to do that on a regular system ;)
<sp3tt> ups: I am running live cd too!
<sp3tt> And I have mounted my windows partition without trouble,
<sp3tt> Weird how the live cd can find and mount them... But not the installer,
<ups> sp3tt, u mean the partitions are automounted?
<sp3tt> No.
<Tirno> hi. I'm having trouble with wireless on my laptop (hoary). There is a physical button to switch the centrino wireless-card on and off. 1)After login, computer freezes if card is on. 2) often, I lose the network and cannot associate with an accesspoint in spite of sudo iwlist scan yielding results
<Tirno> websites suggest that ndiswrapper might help
<ups> sp3tt, then what is the default mount point? (i'm helping a friend with this, dont have the live cd myself)
<Tirno> but after boot and pressing the button, the wireless usually works fine for a bit
<sp3tt> I think it is /mnt/hda1
<Tirno> "a bit" being anything from 10 minutes to 7 hours
<ups> sp3tt, so basically after the live cd has booted, what to do?
<sp3tt> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<sp3tt> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<queuetue> icebalm, I get "Network host "foo" is busy: will rety in 30 seconds" iow, the standard cups "one of 30,000 possible things is wrong - please guess what it is" message...
<ups> sp3tt, err... if none of the partitions aren't mounted then where can i create that directory?
<ups> sp3tt, or am i missing something?
<sp3tt> cd /mnt
<sp3tt> sudo mkdir windows
<ups> hmm
<pbtraveller> Hi hab Probleme mit dhcpd No subnet declaration for start (0.0.0.0)
<gustav_> balor: sort of, you'll still need the game CD to get the data-files
<pbtraveller> jemand ne idee?
<housetier> pbtraveller #ubuntu-de wird eher ne Idee haben :)
<pbtraveller> danke bin neu auf ubuntu/ linux werde mal schauen
<pbtraveller> danke
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - i did dpkg -i --force-conf (or something like that) on udev, and on a different version, but neither worked - its now just freezing at Starting Hotplug Subsystem - any ideas?
<Sionide> where do you install xmms themes?
<o> Lo, does anyone know if it's possible to edit the right click menu on the desktop?
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: it sounds like you will have to purge the package and reinstall it, dpkg -P
<housetier> pbtraveller /join #ubuntu-de und dort fragen :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - could it be hotplug (or something else) causing this problem??
<queuetue> Does anyone know how to set up a network-shared printer between two ubuntu machines?
<no0tic> does switch "location" in net preferences work?
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: doubtful
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: but anything is possible
<djp> doe anybody know the best way to listen to .sid files under ubuntu hoary?
<djp> does anybody even!
<Nermal> what does file say about them ?
<djp> Nermal: sorry?
<Super_Cat_Frog> is breezy being built against gcc 3.4 or gcc 4? that could be causing my udev problems (if im using the breezy version, it wont run on a system built with gcc 3.3.5)
<no0tic> it seems to be broken..
<mjr> djp, dunno about the best, but at least sidplay is in universe
<Choubaka> Super_Cat_Frog: 4.0 afaik
<Super_Cat_Frog> ahh
<djp> mjr: sure, have seen that.. what is the difference between sidplay and sidplay-base?
<mjr> *shrug*
<Super_Cat_Frog> is it possible then to get apt-get to install every apps latest version (including downgrading), after removing breezy from my sources.list?
<djp> mjr: thanks anyway
<queuetue> Is there maybe some other printing system that actually works, besides cups?
<queuetue> Heck, there are like 4 different sound alternatives that hardly work, there must be more than oe broken printing system. :)
<wave> ok whats with this badger thing? breezy badger? bsd badger? Where the heck did a badger come from?
<uggwar> queuetue: you can share the printer over samba
<queuetue> uggwar, It
<uggwar> queuetue: sorry?
<Tirno> wave: itsa badger badger badger badger
<queuetue> 's a little embarassing that that's probabl how I have to do it...
<uggwar> queuetue: hehe
<queuetue> uggwar, Sorry, stray return.:)
<wave> ???
<uggwar> queuetue: I was a bit too fast there :)
<Tirno> (mushroom mushroom)
<queuetue> lasagna
<Tirno> surely you've seen the irritating flash movie?
<queuetue> Tirno, Oh, you were actually making a point? :)
<Iron_Monkey> any one good with Kubuntu ?
<wave> irritating flash movie?
<Choubaka> looping one
<Choubaka> loops are annoying
<Choubaka> because they're addictive :|
<wave> what do I need to google? or does anyone have a link?
<bretzel> Running E17 -- How to add E17 se3ssion in gdm ?? searched in all places but no clue
<Nermal> wave, no idea.. ask jdub
<bretzel> I mean, add E17 in choices in gdm
<Nermal> they seem to have an animal as the second word and an uber dodgy word as the first
<Nermal> there is a ubuntu list announcement as to why he chose "breezy" and I guess badger as its an animal starting in "b"
<cspnico> how use terminal with webmin?
<Nermal> I see oreilly books on "hoary hedgehog" having a hedgehog splaying its legs with skimpy underwear on the front cover :|
<flodine> can muine get album covers for you?
<Arnia> flodine: Yep... from Amazon
<Arnia> Does it automatically
<flodine> how  do i do that
<syntaxis> Nermal: breezy isn't that dodgy a word... it's fairly often used to mean "fresh", "animated", "energetic"
<wave> I found it.
<] BreliC[> syntaxis, also means nonchalant, as in attitude
<wave> and all I have to say is ...............
<Nermal> syntaxis, I was referring to hoary
<] BreliC[> wave, how difficult was it to install E17 on Hoary?
<flodine> Arnia how do i get it to auto get album cover?
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: I am actually rinning E17, just finished compiling it ...
<syntaxis> Nermal: ah, ok... I read "they seem to have an animal as the second word and an uber dodgy word as the first" as being a more general statement
<wave> sorry never messed with E17 on ubuntu. only gentoo and it was only elogin and such never got the windows manager.
<Fab_> hi
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: But I have to stop xwindow and then write ~/.xinitrc file to run it ... I am asking for how-to add E17 as choice in gdm or other
<] BreliC[> bretzel, sorry, i meant to ask you... how is it?  any problems compiling it?
<wave> Has anyone seen bannana phone?
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: no unresolveable probs: need : x-dev, xlibs-dev, ltdl3-dev pkgs
<Fab_> quick question: where is the arror icon located, the one that closes/opens panels / drawers
<Fab_> arrow*
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: and of course E17 sources... get the sources and follow guide from "http://enlightenment.freedesktop.org
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: And how is it: --- WOW! but no such tools because it is still in early dev stages... but usable and very eye-candy! :-)
<Gibby> Hi guys. I have a problem. I was trying the AMD64 live 5.04, trying to recover some data on old disks. The disks are using ReiserFS. I can mount them fine, but when I try deleting a directory, the Kernel panics: "not syncing: Aiee! killing interupt handler."
<Gibby> Any idea what's going on?
<Gibby> I've tried this twice, and the same results each time.
<] BreliC[> bretzel, nice!  I've been looking at it for a while, just never got around to actually compiling it.  I think i'll give it a shot.
<keffo> hm, odd question.. you know between the scenes in moviemaking.. you use a little black 'n white stuff you "klicking" with
<keffo> what is that called+
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: and actually cannot find its famous file-manager that I see often in E17 screenshots...
<bretzel> ] BreliC[: not that long to compile btw, ( I am using P4 @2.4 ghz and took only few minutes to compile all the stuff
<dj28> does anybody here know how i can isntall msttcorefonts on ubuntu? it's in debian but seems to be missing from ubuntu
<queuetue> I have a pair of ubuntu servers - ("A") with a printer named "foo" attached, and a second machine ("B") that would like to use that printer.  I have changed Location "/" to allow 192.168.1.*, changed Listen 127.0.0.1:631 to "port 631" on "A" and on "B", have added a printer that points to "ipp://A/foo".  instead of printing, I get  the standard cups error "A is busy. trying again in 30 seconds" (or something very similar to that.)
<queuetue> Can anyone explain how to fix this?
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - i tried that, still doesn't work
<e-ogma> How does Ubuntu work with ADSL modems? fine? I could use a D-link or a Quick Connect modem, which one would be best?
<howy> Just installed Ubuntu 5.04 as a server
<howy> Found some bugs, also some suggestions
<Gibby> Hi guys. I have a problem. I was trying the AMD64 live 5.04, trying to recover some data on old disks. The disks are using ReiserFS. I can mount them fine, but when I try deleting a directory, the Kernel panics: "not syncing: Aiee! killing interupt handler."
<howy> biggest problem area was sendmail - realize that is not a supported package - should I still report them?  If so - where?
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: that sucks
<TTilus> queuetue: just a guess..  try ipp://A:631/foo
<Sabator> Can someone help me? I have a recurring problem with the GRUB failing to boot my windows partition correctly. I fixed it before but I forgot how.
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - it does, yes
<tritium> dj28, msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<Fab_> bretzel: do i need to compile all the packages on that site in the order mentioned there, or just the enlightenment one
<tritium> Sabator, you may need to enable LBA in your bios
<Super_Cat_Frog> sabator - at the risk of sounding like a stuck record of windows jokes - thats a feature
<TTilus> queuetue: another guess would be http://A:631/printers/foo
<Sabator> I remember I had to go into the GRUB menu file and the arguement "unhide" was very important, but there was another part to it. I got the answer from this channel last time
<dj28> tritium, weird, i didn't see it
<tritium> dj28, but you found it now?
<dj28> tritium, but it worked out fine. they seemed to install automatically when i installed cabextract
<cspnico> i can use irc with webmin?
<TTilus> queuetue: I have a server running cups and client has DeviceURI http://tavi:631/printers/hp in /etc/cups/printers.conf
<TTilus> tavi is the server and printer is called hp
<queuetue> TTilus, ok, thanks for that (trying now.)
<Super_Cat_Frog> icebalm - is there anything i can do short of reinstalling?
<Sabator> Well if nobody knows for sure, let's try an alternate solution. A lot of you must idle this channel a lot, right? if people could search their logs for my name, and let me know what the solution was, that would be a great help. I've only been in this channel once before.
<icebalm> Super_Cat_Frog: maybe, I'm not sure what it might be
<Super_Cat_Frog> does anybody else have any idea what could cause ubuntu to stop booting at "Starting Hotplug Subsystem"?
<comfrey> Super_Cat_Frog: it is looking for stuff
<comfrey> Super_Cat_Frog: it stops all tgether?
<Super_Cat_Frog> comfrey - it just stops altogether (left it for ages but it didn't do anything)
<agenteo> do you know the way to avoid the opening of two nautilus windows when you double click on a not mounted device icon from GNOME?
<XplOzIon> Hi all
<comfrey> Super_Cat_Frog: hmm... well ... i would start by blacklisting certain modules...
<Super_Cat_Frog> comfrey - it was working yesterday morning, but i had breezy in my sources.list so i might have upgraded it unwittingly. ive tried removing breezy from my sources.list, purging udev and hotplug and installing the latest version in hoary but that didn't help
<Super_Cat_Frog> comfrey - ah, i didn't think of that
<XplOzIon> agenteo: Yeah, go to System Tool -> Configuration Editor
<comfrey> or... turn off hotplug and see what mods it needs or so
<Fab_> bretzel: why has thou forsaken me??
<XplOzIon> Select Apps -> nautilus
<agenteo> XplOzIon: ok
<XplOzIon> agenteo: Preferences and check always_use:browser
<comfrey> Super_Cat_Frog: check out the  hotplug config and you can tell it to look for certain things
<comfrey> pair down what it is looking for in single usermode,
<XplOzIon> agenteo: that way you will use it like u wanted
<comfrey> and perhaps see if there is a verbose option
<Super_Cat_Frog> comfrey - any particular file, my blacklist seems to be as it was
<agenteo> XplOzIon: it was already checked
<tritium> Sabator, you can't hit a key (Esc, for example) at boot time and get to the menu?  You can always comment out "hiddenmenu" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst and then run "sudo update-grub"
<comfrey> um... hnag on, i can check
<agenteo> XplOzIon: I'm already using it in browser way
<Sabator> tritium, I can get to the menu fine
<XplOzIon> agenteo: oh, hmm
<Sabator> but I can't remember the exact command
<Sabator> for booting Windows
<XplOzIon> brb
<Sabator> because I moved the partition
<tritium> Sabator, it's not a menu item?
<agenteo> XplOzIon: by the way I've noticed the difference :) looks like when it's not in browser the double window is not opened
<agenteo> at least fot the floppy
<Sabator> well I actually edited menu.lst before tritium
<tritium> Sabator, you'll have to edit it to reflect the new partition info, and run "sudo update-grub"
<comfrey> Super_Cat_Frog: so... i was thinking of diiscover... i m not so sure off the top of my head how to restrict hotplug...
<Fab_> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Fab_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Fab_> See `config.log' for more details.
<Fab_> any suggestions?
<Sabator> edit it how, tritium?
<tritium> Sabator, your editor of choice.  e.g., "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Sabator> yeah, but what do I edit?
<eruin> nano -w
<queuetue> TTilus, Apparently the "secret" was top restart cups an 8th time - the 7th must not have been enough to truip the "voodoo bit".
<Fab_> queutue: lol
<Fab_> my printer works now, btw
<Fab_> over smb
<Sabator> I really wish I could remember how I fixed the problem last time
<Sabator> it's doing my head in
<Sionide> pico is easy
<Sabator> I spoke to all my mates and tried to get logs off them
<Sionide> i much prefer pico to vi
<Super_Cat_Frog> fab_ - apt-get install build-essential
<Sabator> I use gedit all the time
<Super_Cat_Frog> (iirc)
<Sionide> or gedit, yeah
<bretzel> Fab_ bretzel: why has thou forsaken me?? uh ???
<flyingsquirrel54>  anyone know of a irc about wine?
<Fab_> super_cat_frog: argh, yes, thank you
<Fab_> bretzel: lol, i asked you a question, but you didnt answer ;)
<Fab_> bretzel: do i need to compile all the packages on that site in the order mentioned there, or just the enlightenment one <- that one
<nickrud> comfrey, you're trying to blacklist some modules?
<bretzel> Fab_: Sorry I was AFK or asking in #e channel for stuff
<Fab_> no prob :P
<bretzel> Take only tose with higher 00x version ones
<Fab_> yep
<Super_Cat_Frog> nickrud - me, my hotplug is crapping out on boot
<Fab_> figured that already
<Fab_> wish me luck ;)
<nickrud> Super_Cat_Frog, create a file in /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d, and put the modules there, one per line
<bretzel> you will need to tar xvfz all the archives and enter in each dirs and configure( --prefix=/usr  : I did it that way )  && sudo make install in each dirs
<Fab_> bretzel: yep
<Fab_> im configuring already ;)
<nickrud> there's also a $VERBOSE line in /etc/init.d/hotplug where you can get verbose messages to messages.log
<pont> Hey
<Super_Cat_Frog> nickrud - ive alreadgot a blacklist file (its calle /etc/hotplug/blacklist, blacklist.d is a directory) im just not sure what to put in my blacklist to stop it breaking (it worked fine yesterday morning)
<pont> MultiTrack recorder :P what kinda stuff can I install
<Sabator> I think the problem I'm having is that when i installed Hoary I shoved the Windows partiton out of the way to make room for the linux one, insteadof putting the Linux partition behind the Windows one, so when Windows is trying to boot it can't find it's own files. I could use a partitioning program to move Windows back to it's normal position, but then Ubuntu wouldn't boot, and I know there's a simpler solution.
<Super_Cat_Frog> nickrud - just realised you said create a file *in* blacklist.d
<ScislaC> not exactly an Ubuntu Q, but it's the OS I'm running into the prob on... I setup pureftpd and used pureadmin to add users... when I try to login it says user authentication failed... anyone have any clues?
<bretzel> :-) and enjoy: After that run enlightenment and fire up your browser to: http://evidence.sourceforge.net/ get the files link, grab eveidence----*---.deb file! yes there is one :-)
<Super_Cat_Frog> scislac - i have no idea about your problem, but the only ftp server i got running and working in short order on gentoo was vsftpd - very easy to setup
<bretzel> Fab_: and then I am actually searching for "examine", the tool for the evidence's prefs editor
<Fab_> bretzel: lol
<Fab_> one thing at a time ;)
<Super_Cat_Frog> sabator - isn't there a boot.ini file or something like that in windows, that tells itself where it is
<Goonie> Can anyone point me to a good tool to modify keyboard layouts?
<Super_Cat_Frog> also, i dont think ubuntu would be bothered by being moved, just give grub the right info
<Sabator> how would I make sure GRUB has that info?
<Striss> Hey there...I'm running Hoary, I was wondering how I find out what Video Driver I'm currently using?
<Sabator> I can't really get into ubuntu to update it automaticallu
<ryanblack> look in xorg.conf...?
<Sabator> striss, run glxgears
<pont> Has anyone read the review of ubuntu in linux journal ?
<Sabator> if you get a shit framerate
<ryanblack> ah that would be easier..
<ryanblack> ah
<Sabator> then you need better drivers
<Goonie> How do I map the windows key to something else?
<gypsymauro> hello
<gypsymauro> someone running ubuntu can query me the content of /etc/udev/rules.d/z_hal-plugdev.rules
<gypsymauro> ?
<Striss> glxgears gets me 96FPS...but when I try to run any gl apps, they are insanely slow...i have an onboard intel video chipset, should GL work with that?
<moquist> gypsymauro: I don't have that file.
<gA> 96FPS is a bit poo
<mjr> Striss, depends, really, but for you it probably doesn't. See glxinfo though, the line about Direct rendering
<Striss> k
<mjr> at least some intels should work with DRI, some might not be out of the box (I'm not too familiar with intels myself, sadly)
<Striss> Direct Rendering is not enabled
<mjr> yep
<mjr> the X log file will probably say why
<dockane> is there a program to read out information of ram modules ?
<Striss> alrighty, checking now
<mjr> but I gotta go now, hungry
<Striss> (**) I810(0): Direct rendering disabled
<Striss> thats all i can find in the log about it
<gypsymauro> moquist: tanx
<mjr> Striss, before I go, dri.sourceforge.net might be a place to look for info
<Striss> alrighty, thanks mjr
<mjr> Striss, is there something related immediately above that text?
<Striss> nope, just says DPMS enabled
<mjr> hmh
<mjr> ah well
<dr_willis> i was thinking for the intel 810 - theres a kernel module you need to enable  befor X loads.
<Striss> hmm, (II) LoadModule: "dri"
<Striss> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
<nickrud> Striss, how much memory do you have allocated to the 810?
<Striss> no idea, its shared memory so i dunno much about it
<gustav_> Goonie: use the System->Settings->Keybordshortcuts tool (I'm not sure it is exactly as that, mine is in Swedish)
<mjr> ah yes, if you have too little allocated it probably affects 3d capabilities badly
<nickrud> If you don't give it enough, it won't do threeD
<Striss> oh wait, i found the problem in the log
<Striss> i'm using 24bit depth
<mjr> on my old laptop (radeon 7500 with 16 megs) I could only have 3d when running at 800x600, which sucked
<Striss> (**) I810(0): DRI is disabled because it runs only at 16-bit depth.
<Striss> how do I go about switching to 16bit from 24?
<ivoks> hi folks
<mjr> Striss, well, there you have it then. A bit of a shame, but at least it's fixable by giving up something...
<ryanblack> forgive the ignorance but was is DRI for....
<ryanblack> ;-)
<ivoks> i'm a new ubuntu user :)
<mjr> Striss, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change DefaultDepth
<Sabator> GO YOU
<Striss> thankya
<Striss> do I need to shut down X first?
<ivoks> nope, but u need to restart it (ctrl alt backspace)
<mjr> no, but you'll need to restart after
<ryanblack> I think you can change it and then save.... ---^
<mjr> echo
<ryanblack> what he said..
<Striss> k thanks a lot guys, you're all great help
<Striss> ubuntu rocks as well hehe
<xfSx> i've got problems making a public smb share, publicly broweseable and readable by anyone (like in xp), i've messed around with smb.conf but can't seem to get it workin
<nickrud> Striss, and make sure you have a VideoRam line in the driver section, 32768 will set aside 32M
<ivoks> yeah, ubuntu is really nice desktop distro
<ivoks> i agree
<xfSx> try out some of the themes fron art.gnome.org with it, sweeet
<ivoks> xfSx that's pice of cake
<mjr> ok, _now_ to eat ;)
<ryanblack> hmmp I like kde better...
<xfSx> ivoks, cool, how? i tried the shared folders app but..
<xfSx> you run kubuntu?
* ryanblack installed ubuntu
<ringmauer> how to watch divx in ubuntu?
<ryanblack> and then added kde
<xfSx> ringmauer, apt-get install vlc
<ivoks> xfSx /q xfSx
<flodine> can someone help me get muine to get album covers auto
<ringmauer> okej i see
<xfSx> ivoks?
<flodine> dont see where you do that
<ringmauer> xfSx never installed something in linux before, but do i need a lot of packages or just one+
<ringmauer> ?
<ryanblack> I am having an issue with getting opengl to work now that I installed Kde and took off gnome...
<ivoks> ryanblack nope...
<ryanblack> I suppose I could just reinstall with the kubuntu cd and reinstall the drivers etc..
<ryanblack> I don't have anything setup since I just installed *ubuntu to begin with
<ringmauer> What version of Vlc should i have to make it work with ubuntu?
<ryanblack> when I log into kde I cannot use opengl
<ryanblack> but when if I used gnome it was fine
<Sabator> ringmauer get the latest one
<ringmauer> but for what os
<ryanblack> something about not using the right screen
<Sabator> what OS?
<ringmauer> yes vlc for ubunto doesnt exist
<Sabator> apt-get install vlc
<Sabator> it doesn't work?
<Mestapheles> xwvlc
<karljp> apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.11; untar, copy /boot/oldconfig into source, make oldconfig, make-kpkg should make a prefectly functional kernel right?
<ringmauer> il try again
<ivoks> people with Alps touchpad really hate 2.6.11+ kernels
<Sionide> the worst thing about my ubuntu install is it's on my laptop, which runs at 1024x768 which i'm not used to because my desktop monitor runs at 1280x1024 :(
<Mestapheles> rather wxvlc exists on ubuntu
<ringmauer> no it doesnt work
<ringmauer> but doesnt i have to download some files before installing+
<moquist> ohboy.  what hoops do I need to jump through to get OOo2 working?  it complains about Java and dies ATM.  should I go with Sun, Blackdown...something else?
<Depht> ringmauer, you need to add the universe repository
<ringmauer> and where can i add that?
<flodine> is there a muine room
<Depht> ringmauer, the repositories dialog from synaptic is an easy way; it's in the settings menu
<ryanblack> so... what good fps' can I get for *nix
<ryanblack> ;-)
<Depht> q3?
<Sionide> q3 = quake 3
<ryanblack> free?
<Depht> yes, just couldn't be bothered with that many letters
<dr_willis> RTCW:ET = free
<ivoks> why doesn't ubuntu listen to what I say in sudoers?!
<ringmauer> Depht: I cant find it can u tell me more specific where i fint the repsoitores dialo
<ringmauer> g
<ryanblack> enemy territory!!
<ivoks> %admin  ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/fetchnews, /usr/bin/pon, /usr/bin/poff, /usr/bin/network-admin
<ryanblack> woohoo
<Depht> ringmauer, in synaptic, the settings menu
<ivoks> and no... he asks pass every time.. i hate that
<ryanblack> I need to google for that...
<ryanblack> but first I need to get opengl in kde working
<Goonie> I need help with my laptop keyboard layout plz
<ryanblack> kubuntu = dead room
<ryanblack> ;-)
<Choubaka> ivoks: did you edit it with visudo?
<nickrud> too busy with the eye candy
<Choubaka> are you sure the syntax is correct?
<dr_willis> it has nothing to do with kde ryanblack  - its an X configuration issue.
<ivoks> Choubaka of course :)
<queuetue> What is kubuntu, aside from ubuntu with apt-get install kde?
<Amaranth> ryanblack: #ubuntu = uses GNOME and can't help :)
<ryanblack> I know..
<Amaranth> queuetue: It's Ubuntu with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* Choubaka does not use GNOME :(
<ivoks> Choubaka well, man sudoers says it is... and my experience says it is
<ryanblack> queuetue I cannot tell
<ryanblack> I installed ubuntu..
<Amaranth> Choubaka: XFCE?
<ryanblack> and took a kubunu cd
<Choubaka> yes.
<ryanblack> and added kde
<ryanblack> since I like kde and know my way around from forever ago when I used linux
<dr_willis> ryanblack,  there was no need to do that either. You could of 'apt-get install kubuntu'   (or similer)'
<ryanblack> ubuntu kbuntu are new to me I have been away from the scene forever..
<Choubaka> I should design an xfce-desktop package.
<ryanblack> dr_willis: I know I don't have net at home on that box
<ryanblack> :-\
<ryanblack> I can't apt-get anything
<ivoks> ?
<Choubaka> sure you can
<Choubaka> from the CD :p
<ryanblack> well from what he meant
<nickrud> ryanblack, apt-zip is the tool for you
<ryanblack> could I use that to install on my pb os x and grab stuff and then move via usb stick to ubuntu
<ryanblack> ?
<ryanblack> there is an apt-zip port to os x somewhere right?
<nickrud> that's the purpose :)
<Goonie> I need help with my laptop keyboard layout plz
<ryanblack> Goonie: what's wrong..?
<queuetue> Goonie, "q" is next to "w" .. :)
<ryanblack> nickrud: how would I grab stuff via apt-zip on a pb and take that .deb or whatever output and move to the ubuntu box?
<Choubaka> queuetue: not in dvorak :p
<Depht> no one knows where 1 is on dvorak, other than "somewhere in a corner"...
<queuetue> Choubaka, yeah, I was worried someone would bring that up. :)
<Depht> * q
<nickrud> It's been a while, but you apt-zip on ubuntu, it creates a script you run on the xp box, which downloads the needed debs.
<Goonie> ryanblack~ nothing is wrong I guess but the Icelandic layout has a key next to z that has the "more than" and "less than" char.... my laptop doesn't have that key so I wanted to change my windows key to do that function
<nickrud> take 'em back to ubuntu, and install.
<ryanblack> I am on a powerbook..
<ryanblack> ..? will this work on os x....
<ryanblack> like it'll make me a shell script that'll run in tcsh?
<ryanblack> haha
<nickrud> probably, and also a .bat
<karljp>  ert fr sland!
<Choubaka> the <> key is keycode 94
<ryanblack> Goonie: ah I understand...
<karljp> choubaka, that's a bold assumption
<ryanblack> nickrud:  Ah I'll have to tinker with that...
<ryanblack> but I'd rather have net :-(
<Dave2|Laptop> Hey. I'm having trouble getting evolution installed on Breezy; it complains that libcamel1.2-3 isn't going to be installed (I've already installed it), and that e-d-s won't be installed (it also complains about libcamel1.2-3). Is this a known problem, or just me?
<Danimall> hi, everyone!
<Choubaka> well, in my layout it is :D
<nickrud> ryanblack, no tinkering needed, it's a solid, tested package
<seeker_> when I run sound recorder and try to record it doesn't grab audio from the mic, even though in the mixer I enabled the mic. how can I get it to grab audio from the mic?
<ivoks> and open log.smbd
<queuetue> Dave2|Laptop, hoary is only a few days old!  Why are you runnng breezy already? ;)
<Dave2|Laptop> queuetue, stable sucks! :P
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> Hoary != debian stale
<Depht> Dave2|Laptop, I get that too, downgraded a few packages again
<queuetue> Heh.
<Danimall> anyone has experience with mmc/sd card readers?
<Amaranth> queuetue: masochism
<Choubaka> ooops :DDDD
<Choubaka> I did _not_ inted to type stale
<Dave2|Laptop> Depht, I guess I ought to just wait a bit and use thunderbird or something in the mean time
<Choubaka> I in fact typed stable
<nickrud> anyone here read the new dpl's recent interviews?
<Choubaka> only I pressed ctrl-b by accident
<queuetue> Choubaka, the "b" is next to the "n".
<queuetue> Choubaka, unless you use dvorak.
<ivoks> people, u do so much noise :)
<Dave2|Laptop> Choubaka, I'm well aware
<ivoks> i can't see what man is writing to me :)
<Dave2|Laptop> But it's Ubuntu stable :P
<dequacker> Hi.
<queuetue> Well, I feel put in my place.
<dequacker> Can someone please help me?
<Depht> dequacker, what with?
<dequacker> I have a problem installing DVD::Rip (and the forums haven't been able to help me) :(
<queuetue> dequacker, Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<guruff> hi; i have question about gnome menu; i have an 'directory' in gnome menu called Debian; tried to got rig of it rm -rf /var/lib/gnome/Debian and rm /usr/share/desktop-directories/Debian.directory... but it's still there; any idea how to got rid of it ?
<Depht> dequacker, from marillat's place?
<dequacker> Depht, yes.
<dequacker> What're my options?
<nickrud> guruff, purge the package menus and menu-xdg
<nickrud> guruff, purge the packages menu and menu-xdg :)
<Depht> dequacker, does it not just work?
<dequacker> Depht, exactly.
<dequacker> It can't install using apt-get, and I can't apt-get transcode either.
<moritz_> is there any channel en espaol? o ???
<dequacker> moritz, para que buscas ese canal?
<dequacker> no hablas ingles?
<eruin> y tu mama tambien
<nickrud> moritz_, I think it's called #ubuntu-es
<Depht> dequacker, when does it go wrong? it selects all the packages for me, but I don't fancy installing them all right now...
<moritz_> habalo ingles y aleman pero estudio espaol ;)
<moritz_> nickrud, that seemed quite correct :) - thanks.
<Danimall> I need help with a built-in mmc/sd card reader!!!
<nickrud> I just did an irc search on #ubuntu, it's still in short term memory :)
<dequacker> depht I have this same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17758
<dequacker> moritz ist deutscht? oy vey. Der Untergang ist gut.
<Amaranth> dequacker: English please.
<Burgundavia> dequacker, try #ubuntu-de
<dequacker> Thanks, but I was just replying something to moritz. I speak fluent English. No need to recommend me to go here and there. :)
<moritz_> dequacker, lol ...
<ivoks> can u dcc smb.conf to me and i will look it here?
<ivoks> fuck
<moritz_> dequacker, my mom's tounge is german... secound language is english. Third started was latin. Fourth started(2 weeks) french, and than some chinese. Now I'm trying to pick up spanish...
<dequacker> Hmm.
<dequacker> LOL. I don't think they'll like it if you try them out in here, moritz.
<guruff> nickrud; purge menu and menu-xdg :) thx, helped
<ivoks> i speek croatian. only croatian.
<queuetue> Offtoic, but ... I'd love to learn french - does anyone have a suggested method? (American, english-only speaker)
<karljp> move to france
<Jimbob> queuetue: Move somewhere where they speak french?
<dequacker> wtf. Now everyone is interested in learning foreign languages.
<moritz_> well I think quebeck is closer :)
<karljp> they don't speak french there :)
<moritz_> Well that's even written wrong.
<karljp> they speak quebecistani
<bretzel> Yes Quebec is
<dequacker> Depht, any insight on what the problem with DVD::Rip might be?
<moritz_> karljp, well they speek something that is close to what the frogs speak....
<queuetue> Jimbob, That;s actually the reasoin for learning - to ease a move. :)
<nydust> where do i see what port mysql are running on?
<karljp> closer than english I guess :)
<moritz_> Perdono! - french speak.
<Depht> dequacker, not really, I don't get any dependency messages at all
<queuetue> Montral, in fact. :)
<moritz_> karljp, nah. If you don't speak french up there. They'll kill you right away.
<karljp> canadians dont' kill people
<karljp> they just say bad things.
<dequacker> Depht, I do. I don't know what the problem is. I tried the solution one of these guys gave in the forum and it didn't help me.
<karljp> only americans kill people for not speaking their language
<cobb> do any free programs exist that generate UML diagrams from java code?
<dequacker> I tried this "What you can do, is download libvorbis0_1.0rc3-1_i386.deb from rpmseek.com then enter the following to force the installation of libvorbis0 over libvorbis0a."
<moritz_> cobb, I'd look around the eclipse stuff.
<dequacker> But I've no idea how to make it work.
* dequacker is a newb
<cobb> moritz_: oops, sorry. Wrong channel but thank you!
<moritz_> cobb, no es nada!
<Jimbob> karljp: Naw, there are plenty of countries that kill people for not speaking the language -- you just need to be drunk and beligerant around cops when you are "not speaking the language"
<karljp> shoot first, ask questions later.
<moritz_> crap-- I'm still missing the leading upside down questionmark.
<karljp> the motto of all good police forces
<dequacker> This is the package that has the dependency problem, and causes transcode not to install. This code will install the package regardless of the dependency issues. So just go into synaptic, or apt-get transcode and dvdrip.
<dequacker> Couldn't make the above work.
<lunitik> karljp: can't ask questions if they kill you first  :/
<moritz_> karljp, the only rule I follow is: if you shoot someone, make sure he's dead. It's easier for you in court than.
<karljp> "I only wanted a coke!"
<lunitik> moritz_: ha
<karljp> moritz: that's a useful one :)
<moritz_> karljp, it's called pop!
<ryanblack> soda...
<karljp> soft drink
<Jimbob> (Or soda in some areas)
<ryanblack> gotta love that brand name association..
<ryanblack> I live in the southern us.. all soda is coke..
<moritz_> yea. But that stuck.
<karljp> well, I did want a coke, not some generic softdrink
<ryanblack> I hate when people call it that..
<cobb> I've updated to freezy and I've found a bug I think. Are there any channels I can report this in (I'm to lazy to use any bugzilla-like interfaces)?
<ryanblack> sam's choice baby
<ryanblack> !
<seeker_> I can hear my voice through the speakers, but sound recorder woun't record my voice (and other people can't hear me on skype even though I can hear them and myself through the speaker)
<moritz_> In germany if you order a coke they'll look queer at you. And beg your pardon...
<lunitik> cobb: what is the bug?
<seeker_> anyone know how I can fix that?
<Choubaka> http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu <- This is a good read.
<karljp> in california, my accent made them look at me funny when I asked for a coke too, and I speak english nativly!
<cobb> lunitik: xmms-flac makes xmms go: "*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0xb6e1d932 ***" and then die.
<moritz_> karljp, I learned schools english. It got ruined completely in Wisconsin...
<ryanblack> karljp: where from?
<karljp> .au
<lunitik> cobb: XMMS is not supported... no real point filing a bug on it  :/
<ryanblack> ah
<moritz_> aussie!
<karljp> .is now.
<ryanblack> Birmingham - al - usa here...
<nickrud> seeker, you can try alsamixer and see if some obscure thing is muted
<moritz_> .is?
<karljp> up here in the north
<cobb> lunitik: no, but when breezy goes stable shouldn't xmms work with xmms-flac?
<karljp> about as far from .au as you can get :)
<lunitik> cobb: its not supported... so it certainly wouldn't be a priority... now if Rhythmbox didn't work with FLAC...
<moritz_> I wanted to visit .au all my life long...
<karljp> you should, it's great
<moritz_> gotta get somewhere down south...
<karljp> ryan, I think I drove across al without stopping.
<ryanblack> I don't doubt you...
<ryanblack> I wouldn't stop either....
<ryanblack> ha
<moritz_> I've been to HongKong already... Beautiful... But I'm never going to go on a trip like that withough a girl again...
<seeker_> nickrud: i unmuted everything and tried. still no record
<karljp> actually, no I stopped for lunch in mobile.
<karljp> Didn't stop in mississipi
<lunitik> cobb: ps, you have libflac7 installed right?
<ryanblack> no, really al is not that bad... just poor infrastructure.... and a few lame people..
<ryanblack> beautiful settings though..
<karljp> not enough rock for me :)
<nickrud> seeker_, my mike is dead so I haven't tried recording under ubuntu, sorry I don't have any better suggestions :)
<ryanblack> you clime/boulder?
<ryanblack> *climb..
<karljp> yeah
* ryanblack sigh
<ryanblack> cool
<karljp> west is best baby!
<ryanblack> horse pens 40....
<ryanblack> north of birmingham - awesome rocks
<cobb> lunitik: yes, libflac7 is installed
<karljp> yeah, I've heard about it
<seeker_> thing is , I can hear myself through the speakers, but the volum monitor dosn't show anything
<moritz_> I just need water and snow...
<karljp> all the guys camped at the red were talking about it
<moritz_> boarding is something I'd die for...
<karljp> I need snow in the winter, but not where I live.
<ryanblack> I used to live closer to it in a small town called ashville
<karljp> northern california was good for that, nice and warm, snow a short drive away for boarding, and lots and lots of rock to climb on.
<moritz_> dinner time...
<ryanblack> I want to move north to be in a higher tech area...
<karljp> pity it was in america
<ryanblack> I am tired of slow expensive "broadband" here..
<ryanblack> heh
<karljp> lovely country though
<ryanblack> so you would prefer to live elsewhere..?
<karljp> I do live elsewhere :)
<ryanblack> what about taxes etc
<karljp> what about taxes?
<ryanblack> where are you again?
<karljp> I don't think taxes are really something that makes a great deal of difference at the end of the day.
<lunitik> ryanblack: why the quotes? broadband is a type of signal... has nothing to do with the speed... its broadband even if you are only getting like 4kb/s out of it  :/
* Amaranth is now official unhappy
<mikeco>  they do when you pay 32%
<ryanblack> well if you are in a country where they tax the hell out of you...
<karljp> if you stop thinking of it as money that is being taken form you, and just as money that you never have
<karljp> it's take home pay, and purchasing power that matter
<karljp> If I live somewhere with 80% tax, and my take home is more, I don't care what the tax rate is.
<mikeco> less tax means more take home pay, and purchasing power.
<Amaranth> I was told I'd get moderator access to my sub-forum on the forums and after two weeks I still don't have it.
<ryanblack> lunitik: in the sense I meant I think it made sense ;-)
* lunitik sends a clown to Amaranth's house to cheer him up  8)
<karljp> no, taxes and wages are independent
<Amaranth> lunitik: EEEK! CLOWN!
* Amaranth hides
<karljp> if wages are fixed, then lower taxes mean more take home sure.
<ryanblack> anything besides ppp dialup = broadband here..
<mikeco> except that they're not
<Jimbob> There is #politics, guys :-)
<lunitik> Amaranth: Clowns are scary... but they apparently cheer some people up  :o
<karljp> they're not fixed either though mikeco
<lunitik> Amaranth: I think I've seen Killer Klowns too many times or something  :P
<Amaranth> lunitik: Until they pull out a knife and stab you.
<mikeco> look, i don't care the reason, or the country, it's not right for me to pay 32% of my income to tax.
<Amaranth> btw, I have a co-developer for the menu editor now
<ryanblack> hahah
<Amaranth> so maybe it'll get released :)
<karljp> how much should you pay?
<karljp> 0?
<mikeco> especially when it's spent on lying politicians
<ryanblack> mikeco:  agreed
<ryanblack> I am 15% bracket...
<ryanblack> but I am poor ass hahahha
<karljp> and then just have use charges for everything?
<mikeco> 10% across the board.
<mikeco> it works.
<ryanblack> gotta love having 2 dependants...
<ryanblack> I think a flat tax rate is fair...
<ryanblack> but it would mean the poor had to pay more
<mikeco> it works fiscally
<lunitik> mikeco: things related to politics in any way should not be discussed in public
<karljp> yes they should
<ryanblack> because 10% across the board wouldn't be enough money
<karljp> you can't pretend it doesn't exist lunitik
<mikeco> ryan.
<ryanblack> yes?
<mikeco> 10% of a large number is a large number.
<karljp> ryan: depends what services you think govt should provide :)
<ryanblack> I understand
<karljp> it might be enough, it might not be :)
<lunitik> karljp: no... because everyone involved sees it their way... no one will agree... and it usually ends up bad
<mikeco> you wouldn't pay tax unless you made enough
<lunitik> Simular to religion
<ryanblack> but they're (the middleclass and rich) are currently taxed much more
<karljp> whether it ends up bad depends on the people involved
<ryanblack> they'd love flat 10%
<karljp> I don't think we've got anywhere bad here yet :)
<ryanblack> ah
<ryanblack> well it's sort of like that now
<mikeco> and if the top 20% wage earners paid 10%, that would be more than enough\
<karljp> and just because it "could" end up bad doens't mean you should never ever talk about it.
<ryanblack> I don't make near enough as I "should" by govt standards
<mikeco> being that only the top 5% pay the most now, in the states
<mikeco> ryan, in that case, you most likely wouldn't pay tax
<ryanblack> I love EIC hahahaha
<karljp> mike: if you could actually make everyone actually pay their tax, it would probably work :)
<flyingsquirrel54> ringmauer: you still there?
<lunitik> karljp: sure it does... there is no point discussing someone when there is no chance of a result coming from the discussion...
<ryanblack> I got all my fed and 80% state back plus a, man I love democrats, credit
<karljp> there is a chance.
<mikeco> the numbers figure out to be wage earners making 105,760. and change a year
<karljp> if there's no chance, why not just have dictators,
<ryanblack> lunitik:  to hear others opinions and for intellectual stimulation
<karljp> cos it doesn't matter,
<mikeco> ryanblack, dems didn't do that for ya
<ryanblack> mikeco: how so.. the party seems tied to all the social service stuff etc..?
<mikeco> seems. you said it not me
<sic|work> morning, has anyone gotten internet explorer to run in wine on ubuntu?  I know I know IE sucks...but I have to have it for work for our timesheet software
<ryanblack> sic|work: hahaa IE on *nix haahaha
<lunitik> karljp: *shrug* we basically are a dictatorship in the US... nothing really is decided in public, all in the House, or directly by the president  :/
<ryanblack> ah geeze...
<mikeco> however, they block most changes to the irs tax laws that would benefit you.
<nickrud> mikeco, earned income credit started under carter in the 70's
<mikeco> in the 15% tax bracket
<sic|work> ryanblack...hehehe I know...stinks
<a_peck> how come evolution doesn't let me import csv contact files? and that gmail won't let me export contacts! they're mine!
<ryanblack> sic|work: I am truly and deeply sorry...
<a_peck> do you know I could convert a cvs file to vcard format?
<lunitik> sic|work: www.codeweavers.com
<mikeco> ryanblack, i don't think you should be paying tax.
<ryanblack> I spend a lot of time putting firefox on xp boxes that I run across after people buy a mac from me..
<karljp> sic: http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ie6
<ryanblack> mikeco: I'll write you in for pres
<ryanblack> :-D
<mikeco> haha
<mikeco> seriously.
<ryanblack> "mikeco" and an ip addy for pres
<ryanblack> hahahah
<sic|work> karljp, thanks but frankscorner procedure wont' work in ubuntu for some odd reason
<mikeco> the tax you pay, and anyone else not paying over 27% doesn't affect the economy on a grand scale
<karljp> ahh, sorry, not tried it myself ;)
<mikeco> as i stated , 10% of a lot is a lot. 10% of a little is a litte
<mikeco> little, sorry
<ryanblack> true
<karljp> mike: so what you really need is the rich people to actually pay their taxes, instead of using a portion of their money to "protect" it
<ryanblack> but then what is the incentive to earn more and better yourself when it is so sweet to be poorass
<ryanblack> like me
<ryanblack> :-D
<mikeco> karljp, they do pay it. and pay plenty
<karljp> so what's the problem?
<mikeco> karljp, you're not listening. i'm saying the majority need not pay tax
<karljp> ok.
<mikeco> it's the minority and top wage earners that do
<mikeco> and they make more than enough, and could pay only 10% and it works fiscally
<karljp> so imagine your take home pay was identical
<mikeco> completely, with no deficit
<karljp> only you were being taxed 10%, instead of 30%
<karljp> you'd be happier?
<mikeco> take home would not be static.
<mikeco> who the hell said that
<lunitik> mikeco: that could never work... and it is hardly fair... just because they do well in life, they get raped for it?
<ryanblack> I would tell my boss to pay me $1 below the cutoff
<ryanblack> and take the rest of compensation as benefits like insurance etc..
<ryanblack> hahaha
<nickrud> mikeco, you hit the nail on the head, taxes are too hard on the wage earners, and too easy on the interest earners
<mikeco> lunitik, uh, 10% is far less than 32%
<karljp> all I'm saying is that the actual number of the tax isn't as relevant, you just need to stop thinking of gross pay as your money :)
<lunitik> mikeco: with only the top money earners paying that? they wouldn't have the money to pay cops and politicians etc  :/
<Nomikos> recommended channels for questions about shell?
<mikeco> lunitik, i'd rather be raped at 10% than 32
<mikeco> lunitik, do you understand what a top wage earner is
<karljp> in theory here :)
<mikeco> that goes all the way up to the billions
<karljp> if you're talking in this channel,
<nickrud> Nomikos, everyone's bored here, ask way :)
<karljp> 99% sure, it's not you
<Nomikos> having issues with backspace/delete working differently in bash and nano..
<spo0nman> hmm, i have this in .ssh/config LocalForward 8090 cvs.server.address:22 .... i make the connection to the server ... now how do i do a cvs co?
<karljp> speaking of actual problems,
<karljp> has anyone built a clean 2.6.11 kernel?
<mikeco> erm, bbiab, changing kernel
<nickrud> Nomikos, mine work the same
<lunitik> mikeco: still hardly enough... to pay for schools, road repairs, taxes go to a lot of things... it is high for a reason
<karljp> the linux-source-2.6.11 package from ubuntu doens't build out of the box
<karljp> dvb error.
* karljp whines
<Amaranth> It shouldn't be used, either.
<Nomikos> both backspace and delete work ok in nano directly, but when I ssh in from another box and work in nano, only delete works, and backspace forward-deletes as well
<ryanblack> MOOAHAHAHA tiger just came in WOOOOHOOO
<Amaranth> It isn't 2.6.11, it's a snapshot of the kernel BK tree just before the 2.6.11 release.
<karljp> ahh.
<karljp> that might explain my problems with it.
<karljp> it just looks like 2.6.11 then?
<karljp> that suckz0rs
<sandyeggoboy> need webcam installation help
<Amaranth> 2.6.11 wasn't ready when hoary froze
<Nomikos> did that make sense? :)
<karljp> so that's 2.6.10 in hoary, that's fine.
<Amaranth> This is why the "2.6.11" kernel is in universe. :)
<karljp> but is the apt-get package for 2.6.11 safe to use?
<sandyeggoboy> Its a little red rimmed thing that has "BTC" printed on it
<Amaranth> Do _NOT_ use the 2.6.11 in universe unless it has some driver you desperately need that wasn't in 2.6.10.
<karljp> good to know.
<karljp> cos it doesn't work :)
<nickrud> Nomikos, yeah, It's a configuration difference on the machine you're ssh'ing in from, compare the
<karljp> I actually need a driver in the -ac patch,
<Levande1> Is there no way to configure my ubuntuforums account to send me an email every time somebody has posted on a thread I've posted on?
<karljp> but I'll try porting it to 2.6.10 instead of 2.6.11 then
<Amaranth> And if you do use it, you need to boot with noinotify otherwise it'll freeze completely when GNOME starts.
<karljp> that's what it did :)
<nickrud> profile & bashrc 's, you'll find something about swapping backspace and delete
<Amaranth> karljp: You're a good candidate for using it then.
<karljp> I am?
<karljp> I don't want to be.
<Amaranth> Just edit grub's conf file so it boots with noinotify.
<nickrud> It's been a while since I looked at it, so I don't remember exactly
<nickrud> try googling swap backspace delete
<Amaranth> Hehe, you need a driver from 2.6.11 that wasn't in 2.6.10.
<Nomikos> nickrud: I'll look at those; in the ssh shell they both work fine though, only when i start nano it fails
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu's xscreensaver *sometimes* doesn't ask for a password when resuming from suspend-to-disk/RAM. Any ideas? I have checked the ACPI scripts, but I can't detect the error...
<karljp> no, it's not in 2.6.11 either yet :)
<Amaranth> Ah.
<karljp> it's only in the 2.6.11-ac
<karljp> and I was trying to port it into my personal 2.6.11
<karljp> what does inotify do?
<Nomikos> nickrud: but I'll look into those files first, thanks :-)
<Seveas> it b0rks your system karljp ;)
<Amaranth> karljp: http://www.edoceo.com/creo/inotify/
* karljp chuckles at seveas
<Amaranth> karljp: Actually, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rml/inotify/README is a better read.
<ifr> HI, all, trying to find a way to restart the net interfaces ; when I switch wifi nets eth0 can't seem to cope and I'd like to unload and restart all the drivers. I tried /etc/init.d/networking restart (noluck) and ifdown eth0 no luck any others?
<ifr> Sorry, ubuntu 5.04
* karljp now goes to find out what dnotify is
<Amaranth> ifr: http://people.ubuntu.com/~thom/network-manager/
<Levande1> Is there no way to set up my ubuntuforums account to send me an email every time somebody posts on a thread I've participated in?
<ifr> Thanks amaranth
<karljp> so I just add noinotify to the end of this line...
<karljp> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11delkin root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash
<Amaranth> Levande1: Subscribe to that thread. You can change your settings to auto-subscribe to ones you've posted in.
<pont> anyone had any experiance with IP version 6
<Amaranth> karljp: yeah
<pont> I wish to use ping6 to ping myself but i can't seem to figure out how to pass it the IP
<pont> Ifconfig outputs the following  inet6 addr: fe80::20a:95ff:feac:1778/64 Scope:Link
<Amaranth> pont: Your local IPv6 address is ::1. This is like IPv4's 127.0.0.1
<Amaranth> pont: That's ::1 without a period. :)
<pont> Amaranth, Yea, but i wanna figure out how to ping like eth0
<karljp> amaranth: excellent, time to reboot again and see if that atually works,  then I can try and debug my driver patch hackery
<Levande1> Amaranth: don't see any settings in my ubuntuforums User CP to auto-subscribe to threads I've participated in.
<Amaranth> pont: No clue.
<pont> Amaranth, hmm
<pont> Amaranth, O well
<Levande1> Amaranth: I would think it would be under "Edit Options", but don't see anything there.
<pont> tricky
<Amaranth> Levande1: I have no idea where I turned that feature on at.
<pont> Amaranth,  got it working :)
<klaym> www.savetoby.com <- please help save toby :/
<Levande1> Amaranth: okay, thanks for your help, finally found it, it was under "Edit Options"
<pont>  ping6 -I eth0 fe80::20a:95ff:feac:1778 (didn't like the fact i didn't specify the interface
<nickrud> pont, try googling ip6 ping howto
<Amaranth> Levande1: It was?
* Amaranth is not seeing it
<pont> nickrud, got it working :0
<pont> :)
<Levande1> In the 2nd box, 2nd option
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> kinda doesn't explain what it is
<nickrud> :)
<Nomikos> nickrud: found it, thanks for the hint :)
<Levande1> Amaranth: 2nd box, 2nd option under "Edit Options" in left side navigation bar
<nickrud> Nomikos, what was it?
<Amaranth> Levande1: I found that, I was commenting on the title of that option.
<bur[n] er> can anyone recommend a good apache access.log report generator?
<Nomikos> nickrud: running OS X terminal, there's a windows settings prefs box, checked "Delete key sends backspace"
<pont> etherreal isn't picking up my ping tho
<Nomikos> nickrud: appearantly that means "backspace sends backspace" in my case :-)
<nickrud> osx, no wonder :)
<Nomikos> hey, nothing wrong with osx :D
<Levande1> Amaranth: yeah, the description is to long, everybody scans the web, doesn't stop to read long blurb like that about a configuration setting, I think should be shorter.
<mattgirv> Hmm, I have installed drivers following the guide for hoary (from the forums) but it is still Mesa accelerated :(
<nickrud> well, if someone gave me a powerbook, I'd probably dual boot it ;)
<Amaranth> Levande1: I'll sick mpt on it. ;)
<Nomikos> makes sense
* Nomikos wishes BeOS would rise from the ashes for PPC
* Nomikos ..more specifically, G3/4/5 hardware
<nickrud> actually, I'm thinking about the hp nx6110, hp says they're going to make ubuntu work out of the box with all the hardware
<Atenea> hi
<Manel> hola
<Manel> alguno me puede ayudar en la instalacion de ubunto
<nickrud> Manel, espana -> #ubuntu-es
<Manel> okis
<Manel> gracias
<nickrud> de nada
<necrojaz> Hi everyone.
<necrojaz> Anyone here use rdesktop w/ their ubuntu?
<mattgirv> hmm
<necrojaz> I've used it on other distro's before, I'm having this real weird problem where L's are being displayed backwards heh.  The display of eveyrthing else is fine though... weird.  couldnt find anything on google and am wondering if its a common problem.
<darksatanic> necrojaz: I've seen that on other systems.
<darksatanic> It happens on Windows, too.
<necrojaz> darksatanic: any clue what causes it?
<darksatanic> Bug in the protocol maybe?
<darksatanic> No idea.
<darksatanic> I just live with it. It's not fatal.
<necrojaz> maybe itll be fixed in the next release
<mattgirv> Can anyone help me with getting my ATI acceleration working?
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, have you read through www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<mattgirv> yes
<Burgundavia> where are you stuck?>
<mattgirv> well i have done all the things i should, but it is still Mesa
<Levande1> Anybody have an opinion on the best dyndns client available in hoary?
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, do you have an nforce2 boar?
<mattgirv> yes,
<mattgirv> but this hasnt been a problem before, (the card isnt onboard either)
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, did you see the thing about those boards?
<mattgirv> no?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I know ubuntu is great for desktop and especially laptop, but how does it fare as a server?
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, add Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no" to your device section
<Burgundavia> should work
<Burgundavia> FlyingSquirrel32, it is debian at the core
<mattgirv> its already there and set as no
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, reboot
<mattgirv> completely?
<Burgundavia> yes
<paulfox> hi all. does anyone know how to set up a wireless ad-hoc network? I've added wlan0 on my networked laptop, but the windows xp laptop can't see it
<mattgirv> ok brb
<mattgirv> Thanks Burgundavia :)
<paulfox> is it possible to connect two laptops via their wireless cards? i dont see how i can set up ubuntu to let my windows laptop use it to connect to the internet
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, did that get it?
<mattgirv> btw does anyone here have the ubuntusetup.sh script?
<mattgirv> Burgundavia, yup :)
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, I wouldn't use it
<mattgirv> why?
<mattgirv> it has lots of good feedback
<Burgundavia> never ever trust a script someone else has written
<Burgundavia> and one size doesn't fit all
<mattgirv> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646
<Burgundavia> I have seen it
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, do you need all of those things?
<mattgirv> pretty much yeah
<mattgirv> i thought it would save 5 or 10 minutes :p
<Burgundavia> build-essential?
<mattgirv> yup defo
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> I prefer to do things by hand
<Burgundavia> then I know what is happening
<mattgirv> i dont see why build-essential isnt installed as default anyway
<Burgundavia> mattgirv, becuase most people don't use it
<mattgirv> :O
<paulfox> so it's not possible then?
<Amaranth> Having gcc on a system is a security issue.
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> a fairly large one
<Amaranth> And it's not possible to fit all that stuff on the install CD.
<mattgirv> hmm
<Burgundavia> ubuntu is not aimed at us anyway
<mattgirv> in that case, so is having synaptic a security risk
<Burgundavia> it is aimed at mom and dad
<Burgundavia> for the default install
<nubbe> if u need gcc, i guess u can install it, right???
<Burgundavia> because, if you need to compile something, you can get it
<fsapo> hi there.. anyone here could help me with some dvd stuff? i just bought a dvd burner and i m a little lost
<Dave2|Laptop> I'm not quite sure how having gcc is a security issue
<Vorik> hi!
<Burgundavia> fsapo, should just burn ala a cd burner
<mattgirv> yeah well only if you didnt know how permissions worked maybe it would be
<Amaranth> mattgirv: If you have gcc installed and someone get's access to a non-previleged user account they can compile and run a privilege escalation program.
<Burgundavia> fsapo, for playback read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<fsapo> Burgundavia, no.. playback is fine
<fsapo> Burgundavia, i want to make some "backups" :)
<Dave2|Laptop> Amaranth, or they can compile it elsewhere, and copy it on manually?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, and if possible convert some xvid and divx movies to dvd
<Dave2|Laptop> Or they can get GCC binaries?
<Amaranth> Dave2|Laptop: No guarantee it'll run.
<Burgundavia> fsapo, there are ways, I don't know how mature
<k4rl> anyone know why ndiswrapper would fail when I move from 2.6.10 to 2.6.11?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, i m trying to install some dvd tools but it says "depends on transconder"
<Amaranth> Dave2|Laptop: You might have a different version of a library that they used.
<P2OG> dvd::rip
<P2OG> ?
<nubbe> I want mirc, buuhuhuuhhhh
<Burgundavia> fsapo, have you enabled multi/universe?
<nubbe> seriously
<k4rl> amaranth: noinotify was definitely the key, but ndiswrapper complains about version problems...
<Dave2|Laptop> In which case you can check versions and make your build env the same
<k4rl> ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<fsapo> Burgundavia, i think so.. let me see
<Amaranth> nubbe: Why do you want that piece of crap? :)
<Dave2|Laptop> If someone's going to be using exploit code, having gcc installed isn't really too much of an enabler
<Amaranth> k4rl: Never used it.
<k4rl> fair enough
<k4rl> anyone else know what you need to do when you change kernels?
<Burgundavia> Dave2|Laptop, security is holistic. Every step you can take to mitigate the danger is going to help
<k4rl> do I need to rebuild ndiswrapper itself or something?
<Amaranth> Dave2|Laptop: It's an enabler though. That'd be like saying there is no point in locking your door because someone can get it through the window.
<Burgundavia> k4rl, , nope, should work
<nubbe> because it's got prefs that u can get to, and no fucked up windows popping up left and rigt ( like file receive list)
<Dave2|Laptop> Burgundavia, I just can't see the existance of GCC having much impact
<sono_> P2OG, have you checked the "transcoder" options?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, yes its enabled but it cant find the transcoder dependencies
<muntz> Oi lads.
<Burgundavia> Dave2|Laptop, because every program is a security risk, and gcc is fairly big one and is not neccessary for most deskop installs
<fsapo> Burgundavia, transcode*
<Amaranth> fsapo: There is a libvorbis version conflict that causes transcoder to be uninstallable.
<k4rl> burgundavia: doh!
<Amaranth> err, transcode
<k4rl> guess it's something with 2.6.11 being quirky for ubuntu then.
<sono_> I am just compiling transcoder fsapo
<k4rl> or perhaps that it expected inotify, whicih has been turned off!
<Burgundavia> fsapo, might only be in marilliat
<muntz> Mplayer said, "Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts."
<nubbe> Amaranth, u have to grab the mouse and click because they got no assigned keys to accept, for example
<sono_> I am solvint the dependency problem this way fsapo:
<muntz> What script would be best?
<Amaranth> nubbe: To accept what?
<muntz> make an rc.local ?
<Amaranth> nubbe: Who has no assigned keys?
<nubbe> Amaranth, just an example, dcc
<sono_> Its not the best way, but I hope it works: right now, I am compiling Mplayer; it will create the missing .so's
<Amaranth> nubbe: Ah, I don't use dcc.
<Amaranth> nubbe: DCC is worthless most of the time unless you're doing illegal things.
<fsapo> sono_, how?
<Amaranth> fsapo: That's a bad way, let me find the fix.
<muntz> The whole "lack of working movie player" is what I'd call a show stopper.
<nubbe> Amaranth, no place like irc to get musicvids, and that may be illageal but I don't feel too guilty
<sono_> as I said, fsapo, I am right now, compiling mplayer
<muntz> Why the great faith in totem, I wonder.
<sono_> that will end up with the missing .so's fsapo
<nickrud> muntz, if you want to add an rc.local, use the /etc/init.d/skeleton as a template, and use update-rc.d to create links
<sono_> after that, I am planning to compile transcoder, with the correspondent dependencies
<fsapo> sono_, its requiring some packages to install but i cant find it in the repositories =/
<Amaranth> fsapo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129617&postcount=5
<nubbe> Amaranth, that wasn't the point tho, the prefs in x-chat is so barebones it's almost useless, i don't doubt u can change it exactly like u want it, but I can't
<k4rl> and the source says yes! ndiswrapper uses inotify, so no ndiswrapper on 2.6.11 from ubuntu
<mattgirv> What was that rewrite of the X-Chat frontend
<mattgirv> which was GTK2 based.
<fsapo> Amaranth, let me see...
<sono_> I have tried like 4 different reps fsapo, without finding a neat deb package for Hoary, with those  dependencies
<Amaranth> brb
<fsapo> sono_, =[
<pont> hey is there anyway i can make it so synaptic dosn't ask for the cd's
<JoKeR``> Hi
<sono_> so no I quit the binary's search, and ended up compiling it from scrach fsapo
<mattgirv> pont: remove the repository that says Ubuntu Hoary 5.04 CD
<fsapo> sono_, i just want some tools to copy dvds and convert xvid to dvd
<SeamusLP> pont:  Remove those sources from your repositories
<mattgirv> or something like that
<nickrud> pont, comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sono_> fsapo: im not pretty sure my method will work now though...
<drcodedd2> hi all
<pont> ok
<drcodedd2> whats iup
<drcodedd2> u
<drcodedd2> Any one u
<drcodedd2> p
<drcodedd2> up
<drcodedd2> I need some help with ubnto
<sono_> fsapo: you are at the right path friend... transcoder's or mencoder's solutions are the best for that
<SeamusLP> pont:  The easiest way to do this is probably in synaptic, just remove the cdrom repository under settings -> repositories
<drcodedd2> 1. can I install only console mode without gnome?
<sono_> fsapo: the problem is that Hoary has never had any kind of installable package for those
<Amaranth> sorry, was testing something
<thenuke> drcodedd2: sure.
<Jurku> mattgirv: maybe http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx ?
<nickrud> 1. server mode install
<sono_> I always compile mplayer/mencoder since Warty
<Amaranth> drcodedd2: At the install prompt where you normally just hit enter type in "server" and hit enter.
<drcodedd2> I can chose server mode install
<drcodedd2> k
<fsapo> Amaranth, thanx for that link.. i ll try doing it
<pont> SeamusLP, Sounds user frendly
<moritz_> where are the amd64 ubuntu sources?
<fsapo> sono_, thanx.. i ll try installing some stuff i dont want to install windows here just to burn dvds.. windows sux
<Amaranth> moritz_: apt-get source <package>
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  go1dfish has a test in 30 minutes, he hasn't been to class since the last test, he hasn't studied, and he's currently asleep.  I blame you guys :P
<moritz_> Amaranth, nah - the packages for amd64?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: lmao
<Amaranth> moritz_: source for amd64 packages is the same as source for x86 and ppc packages.
<wildfire6> Am using Hoary on a Mac PowerBook. After install all is working fine but it is not finding the wireless LAN connection to the net, whereas on the previous OS release it did so automatically. What must I do?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'll ban him from #pymusique if he fails. :D
<WeirdAl> Guys! Anyone know about support for a ... er... "Hauppauge WinTV Primio FM"?
<WeirdAl> It's not mine so I'm all wtf here.
<Amaranth> WeirdAl: Never heard of it.
<moritz_> Amaranth, I ment the sources.list...
<WeirdAl> o
<pont> anything I need to configure to start ssh ?
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Heh he won't, it's just a trivial 100 level astronomy class.
<Amaranth> moritz_: Same thing.
<moritz_> k
<WeirdAl> I've discovered that WinTV doesn't work and WinTV Express does with tweaking.
<pont> root@cafebabe:/home/pont/NPS Assignment # /etc/init.d/ssh start
<pont>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Zen> hey everyone?
<WeirdAl> IT's his. Tell him!
<pont> so should sshd just work when i install it ?
<Zen> yes
<WeirdAl> Zen I've had one "Never heard of it" and no one else knows...
<WeirdAl> I think you should not buy obscure hardware ever again.
<Insom> hi all
<Zen> damn it
<Zen> tis a shame
<Amaranth> pont: Check /var/log/messages and /var/log/sshd (if it exists, probably won't)
<Insom> can anyone recomend me some kind of file manager similar to gentoo but easier to use?
<muntz> gentoo is a file manager?
<PacoBCN> Insome, sure you checked the browser mode of Nautilus?
<Insom> isn't it?
<Insom> nautilus sucks
<nubbe> How do I turn off quit/join msges in x-chat?
<PacoBCN> Insom, sorry?
<muntz> Gentoo is a Linux.
<icebalm> Insom: nautilus does not suck
<drcodedd2> after I install wine and install ms software, It seems that wine dosnt make shourtcut in GNOME , any idea why?
<Insom> im looking for something total commander kind of thing
<Amaranth> Gentoo is a filemanager too
<chazwurth> muntz: There's also a file manager named Gentoo.
<chazwurth> muntz: Unrelated as far as I know.
<icebalm> muntz: gentoo is a linux distribution
<PacoBCN> Insom, first, Gentoo is a Distribution, second Nautilus doesn't suck
<maximaus> Insom: I LOVE emelfm--it's a commander type thing.
<muntz> That's just wrong. Morally.
<WeirdAl> Zen, mio suggesto thato youo (sorry) ask again later on in case other people turn up who know
<maximaus> apt-gettable and pretty small
<Insom> tnx max
<wildfire6> Am using Hoary on a Mac PowerBook. After install all is working fine but it is not finding the wireless LAN connection to the net, whereas on the previous OS release it did so automatically. What must I do?
<nickrud> Insom, have you ever looked at midnight commander? (mc)
<Insom> i have
<maximaus> PacoBCN, Gentoo is a file manager as well: http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/
<Insom> nick, just got some trouble trying to get it up and running
<cao30> i keep getting a gnome-panel crash everytime I launch the "run application" dialog, any help?
<nickrud> Insom, I kinda came late into this, get what up and running?
<Insom> midnight commander
<nickrud> oh :)
<k-dog> Can ubuntu sources be referenced as ftp:// ?
<WeirdAl> yes
<k-dog> WeirdAl: Thanks.
<WeirdAl> :-)
<maximaus> Insom, why not just try something similar, like gnome-commander, emelfm, gentoo, et. all...
<Insom> emelfm looks interesting
<cyphase> cao30: don't launch the "run application" dialog
<cyphase> cao30: ;)
<Insom> gentoo is to complicated for me to work with... all those buttons... bah
<Insom> i just downloaded emelfm and it looks promissing
<cao30> cyphase: sure, i just installed mini-commander ;-)
<Zen> One last check.. Nobody know if WinTV Primio Fm works on linux?
<maximaus> Insom, honestly the thing that sold me on emelfm are the buttons in the middle--dumb maybe, but makes it easier for me, a total screw-up. LoL
<wildfire6> In Gnome what section deals with the internet connectivity? I am unable to make a connection to my broadband LAN from Ubuntu. thx
<chazwurth> Zen: I've never even heard of it, sorry :) Does google yield anything?
<cao30> system->administration->networking
<Insom> maximus.. it looks easy to use
<k4rl> what's the easiest way of confirming tha tI don't have an ISA bus?
<oscarh> evening!
<muntz> totem is an absolute disaster
<Amaranth> wildfire6: System->Administration->Networking
<oscarh> good even :)
<k4rl> I've got a laptop, andit's modern, is it safe to assume that it simply doesn't have an isa bus, not even some secret internal one?
<Amaranth> err, someone beat me to it
<ztonzy> oscarh, hey...there's a swedish channel too :)
<Amaranth> the join flood confused me
<Insom> on win i use just total commander and nothing else.. so i deperatly need something simmilar on my ubuntu
<ztonzy> oscarh, #ubuntu.se
<tup34> help me
<cao30> Insom: isn't "Midnight Commander" enough?
<mikeco> k4rl, it probably has one, put there by mi6
<oscarh> ztonzy, u dont like me here? :P
<Insom> cao.. not realz
<Insom> z = y
<cao30> Insom: try "Krusader", if you're running a KDEified ubuntu
<ztonzy> oscarh, of course...just a tip :) would use some more users in there ;)
<oscarh> so u r there :)
<ztonzy> we could*
<oscarh> i see
<maximaus> cao30, I was just about to mention that too, used to love it when I used KDE
<WeirdAl> Zen, I think you should go for a long Google wossname and if you still can't find anything it's a fair bet it doesn't.
<Insom> cao.. im runnin gnome
<Amaranth> muntz: What's wrong with totem?
<maximaus> krusader is a good ftp client too.
<Manel> bye
<wildfire6> Amaranth: So I would add access to my wireless LAN there or is there a way it can auto-find it? I'm confused because with the previous release of Ubuntu it automatically found my connection.
<tup34> cant logon to cups, any ideas
<Insom> max, is it?
<cao30> Insom: mmmm... if you don't mind getting the whole KDE shebang, you can run  'krusader' on top  of gnome too
<Insom> i need something like that!
<WeirdAl> I think I might email Hauppauge and ask them what they're playing at with this silly idea of creating drivers for the most widespread and noob-friendly OS ever.
<oscarh> ztonzy "bookmarked"
<ztonzy> oscarh, ;)
<Amaranth> wildfire6: No clue, I don't have a wireless network.
<oscarh> this place is getting crowded!
<Echylo> lel
<Insom> i use to love that ftp managin option on total commander
<maximaus> cao30, you don't have to get all of KDE to install it. Around 30mb I think (wild guess)
<Echylo> they should make #ubuntu-noob & #ubuntu-advanced , I'll go to the noob channel :p
<maximaus> worth getting the libs anyway, and then you can use stuff like K3b. :)
<Insom> max.. to much to download on dile up...
<maximaus> I'm on dail up too, just do big d/l's at night.
<nickrud> Insom, do you have access to a network that's fast (windows doesn't matter)
<_ningo> yep
<_ningo> i prefer mc though
<_ningo> Insom, you tried lfm already?
<Insom> nickurd... nope... :(
<Insom> lfm?
<tup34> root password does not work on kde or gnome admin gui's
<nickrud> Insom, no friends, nobody :)
<tup34> any ideas
<tup34> anyone
<k4rl> how can I work out exactly what sound card module I need?
<Amaranth> tup34: There is no root, use your user password.
<Insom> i could leach someones brad band, why?
<k4rl> I've got sound working, and am building a new kernel, and I don't want to build modules for every card under the sun
<nickrud> install apt-zip
<Insom> nickrud, i could leach someones broad band, why?
<tup34> ok will give it a go
<Sabator> Does anyone know where I can get a .deb of CVS Cedega?
<nickrud> apt-zip will be your best friend :)
<dr_willis> k40z,  find what card ya got. or what modules are loaded now when the thing is working. and/or check alsa's homepage
<Insom> nickrud, apt-zip? what's it for?
<PacoBCN> Sabator, in amule you can even get the non free version
<Insom> kind of new in linux comunity
<Sabator> amule?
<Moe|Joe> hi people
<Sabator> explain this amule
<Moe|Joe> need help with xchat
<nickrud> select files on ubuntu, get a script you can run on some elses machine to download the debs, and take them back to your machine.
<Moe|Joe> wont connect to any server..
<nickrud> works like a charm
<Sabator> you're connected to this one aren't you Moe|Joe
<nickrud> I lived on a 3k line for a year, I couldn't have run debian without it
<Moe|Joe> yeh throu my windows comp
<Sabator> kthx
<Sabator> try apt-get update
<mikeco> uh
<Sabator> are you on Warty?
<Sabator> you might need to update Xchat if you're on warty
<JoKeR``> I forgot to make a swap partition during the install, can i make it after the installation ?
<Moe|Joe> yeh im on warty
<Moe|Joe> coz i cant get hoary to install on my laptop
<dr_willis> you could alwyas try some other irc clients to get help here as you work on the xchat issue.
<Sabator> moe|joe
<Moe|Joe> u got the apt-get command to update my xchat?
<Sabator> apt-get update
<Sabator> that updates all packages
<Sabator> I think
<Sabator> in the meantime, Moe|Joe
<Sabator> get on Warty, and do apt-get install bitchx
<Moe|Joe> bitchx commandline?
<Amaranth> no, not bitchx
<Amaranth> irssi
<Sabator> bitchx is a good terminal based IRC client
<Sabator> I love it
<duress> irssi is a good console irc client
<Moe|Joe> i wud prefer a GUI if possible
<transgress> irssi
<transgress> ksirc
<Sabator> erm
<duress> for gui i find xchat to be nice
<Sabator> GUI
<tup34> nope, didnt work
<transgress> i use ksirc for a gui
<Sabator> okay
<transgress> and irssi for life
<tup34> got child process terminated
<Sabator> is it apt-get install ksirc?
<transgress> ummm actually ksirc is probably part of the kde package
<transgress> heh
<Sabator> gg wp
<transgress> if you don't have it you are better off with xchat
<Sabator> his xchat is busted
<transgress> oh
<Moe|Joe> hmm
<Sabator> just go with bitchx
<Sabator> it will work
<transgress> you can try kvirc
<transgress> a lot of people like it
<tup34> also why do i have to go through gnome to logon to cups server
<transgress> but it feels like mirc to me and i loathe it
<maltje> I need some help with totemplayer
<Sabator> USE TOTEMPLAYER: DO NOT
<transgress> maltje: whatcha need?
<Sabator> TOTEMPLAYER IS BAD AND EVIL
<Moe|Joe> hang on
<maltje> It won't play mp3's
<Burgundavia> Sabator, not it is not
<nickrud> Moe|Joe, you could try removing .xchat and apt-get install --reinstall xchat
<transgress> Sabator: you done now?
<maltje> i wrote a lot
<Sabator> on the 7th day, the lord said "apt-get install mplayer"
<Moe|Joe> tink my lan wen down...
<Moe|Joe> lemme jus reboot my laptop
<maltje> I had  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad libdvdcss w32codecs lame totem-xine xmms
<tup34> why does my printer not work
<maltje> this won't work
<maltje> where do I find gstreamer????
<] BreliC[> yeah, but the mplayer through apt-get is crap... doesn't install mencoder and configuring and compiling it yourself is better in this case
<tup34> why cant i logon to cups?, its driving me up the wall
<maltje> but I'm a newbie
<maltje> I don't understand compiling yet
<nickrud> tup34, they disabled it :)
<nickrud> gotta use the gnome print setup, or find out how to enable :631
<tup34> how do i reinstate it?
<tup34> i need it
<nickrud> haven't got around to it yet
<plukkie> tup34, adduser cupsys shadow
<] BreliC[> maltje, is gstreamer not in your apt-get repos?
<plukkie> with sudo
<nickrud> ohhhh
<Hablandocontigo> I'm having a BIOS error in my dmesg "[drm:i810_unlock]  *ERROR* Process 1294 using kernel context 0" and I can't get direct rendering for that device. What can I do?
<maltje> ???
<plukkie> that will allow cupsys to read the password file so it can authenticate
<maltje> i have installed it
<icebalm> Hablandocontigo: get a real video card?
<nickrud> thanks
<maltje> with synaptic
<maltje> but not the 8
<Hablandocontigo> icebalm: yeah... haha; but this one has worked and worked fine before
<cyklus> Is there any wireless card management package in Ubuntu? ...ie somehting that will auto detect your location and connect you without having to manually use iwlist and iwconfig?
<Hablandocontigo> icebalm: 50+ fps on q3a
<transgress> Hablandocontigo: might try custom compiling a kernel, but that video card doesn't work real well in windows... much less linux with a third party driver.
<tup34> cheers plukkie
<icebalm> Hablandocontigo: ouch, that's slow :/
<] BreliC[> maltje, did you enable multiverse and universe for repositories?
<nickrud> maltje, you have totem-gstreamer installed?
<maltje> y
<Remenic> is there a wmv plugin for gstreamer yet?
<nickrud> and stuff don't play?
<Hablandocontigo> transgress: Well, I have had it work on another Linux system I mean. It might be the kernel then.
* Remenic recommends totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<nickrud> I mean, a lot of stuff?
<maltje> i need codecs
<Remenic> and install w32codecs too
<transgress> why is the ubuntulinux.org security ticket or whatever not up to date?
<transgress> that bothers me
<WeirdAl> Is there a way of getting Gnome to flash panel icon things when the window has activity?
<nickrud> link the codecs in /usr/lib/win32 into ~/.gnome2/totem-addons
<maltje> where do i find totem-xine?
<WeirdAl> e.g. when someone IMs you and you have three IMs open and you wanna know who it was
<FlyingSquirrel32> maltje: check out ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<HulaBeagleSeb> hey all
<HulaBeagleSeb> i've got a usb mounting problem on ubuntu hoary hedgehog
<HulaBeagleSeb> i put a memory stick it, it mounts and goes into computer://
<maltje> i have a go,but a lot looks like chinees for me
<FlyingSquirrel32> maltje: That's a great site for noobs.
<tup34> still dont work
<HulaBeagleSeb> but it won't dismount
<maltje> k thnx
<nickrud> step, by step, works
<HulaBeagleSeb> i get this rude error:
<HulaBeagleSeb> umount :/media/usbdisk: device is busy
<HulaBeagleSeb> umount :/media/usbdisk: device is busy
<FLeiXiuS> WeirdAl: So windows like :-P..
<HulaBeagleSeb> Error: umount failed
<HulaBeagleSeb> any idea?
<WeirdAl> But so handy, FLeiXiuS
<Remenic> HulaBeagleSeb: maybe the device is busy
<HulaBeagleSeb> it ain't
<nickrud> HulaBeagleSeb, lsof | grep /media/usbdisk
<Remenic> HulaBeagleSeb: did you access it with a shell?
<FLeiXiuS> WeirdAl: Are you using gaim?
<WeirdAl> Yep
<HulaBeagleSeb> Remenic: no
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: gam_serve  7790     spayne   66r      DIR        8,1   22016         1 /media/usbdisk
<Saint33> hi folks...
<FLeiXiuS> WeirdAl: http://guifications.sourceforge.net/ thats the closests your going to get
<nickrud> ah, the dreaded gam_server
<Saint33> can someone help me with an ndiswrapper problem plz ?
<nickrud> my usual fix is killall nautilus, and then dismount :)
<FLeiXiuS> WeirdAl: Or you could have it mark the window with something of your choice, liek perhaps an asterisk..
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: can you expand?
<maltje> they always talking about gstreamer0.8 but i can't find it
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: tried that, didn't work
<nickrud> gam_server is a file change monitor used by nautilus. It's how nautilus can tell if a folder has changed, and update it
<wezzer-> have you enabled universe ?
<wezzer-> repository
<maltje> try later c u
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: what causes this problem?
<WeirdAl> FLeiXiuS, how do I do that last one?
<nickrud> imperfect programming :)
<WeirdAl> The asterisk thing.
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: so what can i do then?
<FLeiXiuS> WeirdAl: It's in the plguins menu for gaim.  GAIM Notifications I believe
<WeirdAl> oo
<nickrud> HulaBeagleSeb, first, make sure you have no nautilus folder open to the usb, that non of your terminals are open to
<HulaBeagleSeb> o
<HulaBeagleSeb> k
<nickrud> the usb, and if that doesn't work, killall nautils
<HulaBeagleSeb> i only have gamin open
<HulaBeagleSeb> sorry gaim open
<HulaBeagleSeb> then what?
<WeirdAl> Thanks FLeiXiuS! :-)
<nickrud> killall nautilus :)
<HulaBeagleSeb> and then?
<nickrud> I hit alt F2, and enter it there
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: enter what?
<nickrud> 'killall nautilus'
<] BreliC[> WeirdAl, aMSN does just what you're talking about... will flash a taskbar item when you have a new message.. http://amsn.sf.net
<Insom> how do i add lounchers to the applications menu?
<nickrud> you can then do the unmount
<HulaBeagleSeb> then try and dismount>
<Insom> how do i add lounchers to the gnome applications menu ?
<Amaranth> Insom: You need to edit menu entries by hand or get a menu editor.
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: same error
<Insom> amaranth: how do i do it by hand?
<Amaranth> Insom: The only editor I know of that's even usable on hoary is mine. :) Check out http://ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> more drastic, killall gam_server.
<tup34> according to gnome the printer is printing, but it isnt
<Amaranth> Insom: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html <--read that and then you can create entries by hand :)
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: it worked after the killing gam_server
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: is there a fix for this?
<wezzer-> what is gam_server btw?
<nickrud> not really, and actually gam_server is better than the file change monitor they used to use, fam.
<Insom> im sure there is an easyer way
<HulaBeagleSeb> nickrud: any ideas on a  quicker way?
<Insom> ive done it before but forgot how to
* HulaBeagleSeb hopes Insom can remember soon
<Insom> sorry hula
<slask3n> Hi =) How do I connect to a computer trough Remote Desktop across internet? i am trying to help a buddy, but i get connection refused while "vncviewer <his IP>"
<Insom> i was talking to amaranth
<Amaranth> Insom: There was an easier way in 2.8, not in 2.10
<Insom> i am useing 2.8
<nickrud> HulaBeagleSeb, just killall gam_server from the get go.
<Tomcat_> slask3n: More of a VNC question than a Java question... you need to make sure he has the port opened on his firewall/NAT.
<nickrud> then killall nautilus, to restart the gam_server
<nickrud> only way I know
<transgress> hehe ima call up the number they gave me for my computer protection plan and see if it is still covered with linux on the box
<slask3n> Tomcat: Java question? Last I checked this was generally about Ubuntu, or am I wrong? but anyway, what port is it? it says port 0 in the description but that dont make any sense...
<Insom> amaranth: how was it done on 2.8?
<HulaBeagleSeb> gamin seems to cause loads of problems
<Tomcat_> Argh goddamit :)
<Amaranth> Insom: By pointing nautilus to applications:///
<dantheman> does anyone here use an hp printer?
<Tomcat_> slask3n: I'm so sorry... I wasn't looking at the channel tabs and thought this was #java on QuakeNet...
<Insom> tnx
<Tomcat_> slask3n: But the answer is still right. Did he open the port?
<HulaBeagleSeb> dantheman: i have two
<Liam> hi
<dantheman> did you have problems with it printing slightly larger than it should, a bit fuzzy, and a little bit too low on the page under ubuntu?
<slask3n> Tomcat_: hehe, thats OK :) but he is connected directly to internet, has a dedicated IP and has no firewall.. but i get "connection refused" while trying to connect.. :s
<Liam> Can someone tell me how I can change the date format of the desktop clock?
<HulaBeagleSeb> dantheman: on my inkjet yes, laser no
<FlyingSquirrel32> I just downloaded a .deb from eMule, how do I install it?
<Tomcat_> slask3n: Did he enable the VNC for others than localhost and stuff?
<dantheman> HulaBeagleSeb: i have an inkjet....did you ever manage to fix it?
<HulaBeagleSeb> dantheman: no
<nickrud> FlyingSquirrel32, dpkg -i .deb
<dantheman> curses
* HulaBeagleSeb is thinking about going back to another distribution
<sig> why
<nickrud> dantheman, what printer & driver?
<Tomcat_> slask3n: I just checked... he only needs to enable it and set it to "allow others to use it".
<HulaBeagleSeb> 1. inotify doesn't work properly
<HulaBeagleSeb> 2. the hp printer bug mentioned above
<slask3n> Tomcat_: I dont know where to do that.. I was thinking something in that direction also.. but in the config-thing i cant find anything about that...
<HulaBeagleSeb> 3. the opneoffice.org2 is out of dat
<dantheman> nickrud: it's an hp photosmart 1115 and i'm using the hpijs driver
<sig> cya
<\SjN\> hey
<Tomcat_> slask3n: The settings are in Systems => Prefs => Remote Desktop
<nickrud> dantheman, you might want to try the gimpprint drivers, they're supposed to be better for images
<\SjN\> what's so special about ubuntu?
<HulaBeagleSeb> i dunno
<server> its like debian
<server> thats whats special
<server> and it has new wizbangs
<dantheman> well, it's printing text that's giving me trouble, but i'll try it
<Tomcat_> HulaBeagleSeb: It's Debian, but it "just works".
<dantheman> how do i get the gimp drivers?
<server> WIZBANGS AND DOOHICKIES
<Tomcat_> WOW!
<FlyingSquirrel32> nickrud: Thanks. Is is safe to install .debs on my ubuntu machine. I got cedega.
<server> i can sell anything.
<server> hey tomcat, you write webapps?
<] BreliC[> HulaBeagleSeb, no distro is perfect.. you can always install the more recent OOo yourself...
<nickrud> dantheman, cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<Arc> I'm having two pretty major issues with Hoary: the zip disk and a 3c509 card not being detected (after i replaced an unsupported RTL8029 card with it)
<Tomcat_> slappy18: Yeah. Not currently though.
<Reblended> If my BusID for my vid card is wrong, could this be a main cause of the GDM failing to load?
<slask3n> Tomcat_ : I only see "Allow others to view desktop", "Allow others to control desktop", "ask for confirmation" and "ask for password" in there, all are checked...
<nickrud> FlyingSquirrel32, yes, if you trust the source of the deb.
<] BreliC[> HulaBeagleSeb, though I do admit i hate printer problems!  I have one of those 'unsupported' printers that I have managed to make work quite well
<Arc> can someone help me with these problems?
<rayofash> hiyas
<dags> how do you play aac-streams? i have gstreamer0.8-faad, but all i get is could not determine type of stream
<dantheman> nickrud: synaptic didn't find anything called that
<dantheman> and i'ts not in the list of available drivers on the properties dialog for my printer
<nickrud> dantheman, I did a quick apt-cache search, just a mo
<rayofash> I got the 640x480 problem fixed ^^
<Tomcat_> slask3n: When these are correctly set and there's no firewall, it should generally work... no idea then. Maybe check syslog... :I
<slappy18> Tomcat_: do you have any good links on where to start learning on how to write basic webapps, because the goal is to write something deployable sometime..
<slappy18> my goal.
<FlyingSquirrel32> hmm, should I trust .debs from eMule???! :)   Thanks
<slappy18> nah
<rayofash> Now I am having problems with MPlayer, as there is no debian release =/
<Arc> hmm, can someone please help me with my two problems?
<Tomcat_> slappy18: Not really, sorry. When I started I just took some webapps, looked through their sources, then applied that to my programs.
<slappy18> ahh, tnx
<Arc> I'm doing a bulk install on donated computers for low-income black teens and am currently stuck
<Reblended> lspci I think, says my busid is 0:1e:0 which is in decimal: 0:30:0 could this be wrong?
<slask3n> Tomcat_ : He uses FC3 and I use Ubuntu, both have Gnome, should this affect it in any way?
<Reblended> Arc, no one will commit to a problem if you don't throw some symptoms out there. =] 
<seanlinus> hi fellas
<Arc> Reblended: ok then zip disk issue first
<Tomcat_> slask3n: Maybe FC restricts the connections... no idea where to set that.
<Arc> many of these systems (donated from local university) have IDE zip drives, hdd
<Arc> cfdisk shows that zip disks use the fourth partition, hdd4
<Arc> however /dev/hdd4 doesn't exist. only /dev/hdd exists
* Reblended is a noob...  just ask and someone of expertise in the area of your question should answer... most people are nice here. =] 
<Arc> so I can't mount them
<HulaBeagleSeb> i'll try getting gamin from cvs me thinks
<Reblended> crimsun, are you on? Arc has a mounting issue
<Arc> I added an entry to /etc/fstab for /dev/hdd4 to /media/zip0 but I can't do anything without the proper device
<nickrud> dantheman, I've got it installed, and accessible from the print dialog for the photosmart P1100
<nickrud> don't have that printer, though
<Reblended> arc crimsun helped me with a thumbdrive mounting issue before.. looks like he is idle tho
* xLobeznox /q and not u - power/05-q_and_not_u-wet_work-
<rayofash> How do I delete a folder? sudo shred doesnt work =/
<Reblended> rayofash rd?
<nickrud> rayofash, rmdir on an empty dir
* Arc notes that he is definetly not a noob, maintain several projects and make a good living doing custom LTSP installations for schools
<Arc> but some of these ubuntu conventions/limitations are frustrating
<HulaBeagleSeb> rayofash: rm -r /
<seanlinus> i'm using 5.04 and i installed mysql - i'm able to login without password but i don't have the privilege
<Reblended> rayofash, try rm
<cyphase> question: i've installed mod_python, and the apache signature confirms it, but it's not processing it
<cyphase> anyone know whats wrong?
<nickrud> Arc, I agree, I'm slowly removing some of the restrictions myself
<rayofash> Thanks that worked
<seanlinus> any idea?
<dantheman> nickrud: the one i have installed is foomatic-db-gimp-print
<xfSx> anyone in here experienced valve steam games (counterstrike source) under ubu?
<Reblended> great! ty HulaBeagleSeb
<chx_> welcome. how can I force apt not to check a package dependency for ever? "bmp-wma: Depends: beep-media-player (>= 0.9.7+cvs20041121.12) but 0.9.7-1ubuntu1 is to be installed" -- bmp-wma and beep-media-player works as it should, apt is wrong in this case.
<seanlinus> please help
<seanlinus> i want to setup a db
<nickrud> dantheman, try using foomatic-gui to install. no promises, though
* nickrud needs to get :631 working
<seanlinus> anyone here have similar experienced?
<Arc> what's really confusing is that KDE (kubuntu install) insists on putting an icon for the zip drives on the screen without a delete option and I can't figure out how it found /dev/hdd4 (which it somehow knows a zip drive is at)
<dantheman> nickrud: terminal didn't recognize the command
<nickrud> apt-get :)
<Reblended> has anyone gotten any of the xorg drivers to work for an intel chipset? (specifically the 825 series)
<dantheman> nickrud: ah, alright
<seanlinus> how to have a privilege in mysql to create a db?
<seanlinus> which user i need to use?
<seanlinus> please
<Arc> when kde tries to mount it (for media:/hdd4) it reports an error and closes quickly
<WeirdAl> seanlinus, sudo mysql
<Arc> Reblended: thanks for trying, but this is really an issue of asking for help
<Reblended> arc =]  np
<nickrud> seanlinus, try asking on #mysql for a pointer to beginning docs
<seanlinus> access denied for sudo mysql
<Arc> i can give as many details as I know but when someone pops on they'll just ask me for the details again
<pr3vi0uz>  hello i have an question im trying to mount my hardrive when i type the command  in xterm  i get this error can't find /dev/hde1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Reblended> vesa or i8xx drivers both fail to work... restart > fail GDM
<WeirdAl> :-) No, run it like that
<seanlinus> how to do it nickrud?
<WeirdAl> Instead of running mysql, run sudo mysql instead.
<Reblended> even in 8bit ...
<seanlinus> i did sudo mysql
<nickrud> seanlinus, /join #mysql
<slask3n> Tomcat_ : OK, thanks for the help :) Cant figure it out, cant ping him either :s but ill fix it another day while im visiting him...
<rayofash> I cant figure out how to install MPlayer >.<, I am without a media player ;-;....
<Reblended> even vlc? rayofash ?
<rayofash> vlc?
<Edgan> rayofash: add universe to your repo list, then install it
<nickrud> pr3vi0uz, mount -t ext3 /dev/hde1 /path/to/mount
<Reblended> vlc is Fine, rayofash
<eaon> rayofash: www.videolan.org
<WeirdAl> if you run "sudo mysql" from the terminal and put in your Linux user password you'll have admin access on mysql.
<rayofash> Oh yes, VLC.
<rayofash> I forgot about that one
<rayofash> Thats the one I use for Windows
<Reblended> =] 
<rayofash> That one is good...
<Reblended> I like the onscreen vol/etc
<seanlinus> i tried WeirdAl and it's saying "str@Agila:~$ sudo mysql
<seanlinus> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)"
<Arc> ok I think I fixed the zip disk issue on my own thanks to google but the network problem remains (3c509 card not being detected)
<Arc> where is isapnptools
<Reblended> google hugs
<Arc> it's nowhere in the package system.  "isa" is simply not found.
<Reblended> arc http://www.roestock.demon.co.uk/isapnptools/ ?
<Arc> Reblended: yes. where is that in the Ubuntu package system though?
<WeirdAl> Oo
<Arc> does Ubuntu simply not have support for ISA?!?
<WeirdAl> Dunno then seanlinus, sorry
<transgress> wow
<transgress> i like this protection plan i bought on my lappy
<rayofash> Reblended, I can download VLC, it says to do apt-get install gnome-vlc and all that, but it says the package isnt available.
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone use cedega here?
<Reblended> why not just download and install manuall? =] 
<buz> does anybody know how the support for ati radeon xpress boards is in ubuntu?
<Reblended> later all!
<transgress> they don't care if you put linux on the computer... they said at most... they would just put linux back on it if i needed a repair on some of the hardware
<rayofash> Because they dont have one I can just download and install manually
<HulaBeagleSeb> just wondering, does ubuntu do anything fedora core doesn't?
<HulaBeagleSeb> or vice versa
<rayofash> Yea, it actually runs.
<Insom> tnx for all ure help guys.. c u nex time.. take care
<HulaBeagleSeb> rayofash: seriously
<buz> seriously
<cyphase> question: i've installed mod_python, and the apache signature confirms it, but it's not processing it
<buz> fedora would always break whenever i tried to update it
<cyphase> anyone know whats wrong?
<rayofash> Well I get sound in Ubuntu, I dont in Fedora Core
<seanlinus> if i doing direct mysql in the terminal (not sudo mysql) it works!
<seanlinus> but only it has not privilege even to create a database
<seanlinus> any help please
<HulaBeagleSeb> seanlinus: i do mysql -u root -p
<HulaBeagleSeb> it works
<HulaBeagleSeb> will privlidges
<b0ol> what was the command to format a hdd?
<seanlinus> Hula: str@Agila:~$ mysql -u root -p
<seanlinus> Enter password:
<seanlinus> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<seanlinus> str@Agila:~$
<seanlinus> what went wrong with my installation?
<seanlinus> i just installed it just now
<b0ol> seanlinus
<b0ol> try sudo -s
<HulaBeagleSeb> have you set a mysql root password
<HulaBeagleSeb> ?
<Upayavira> b0ol: mkfs -t ext3 /dev/FOO
<b0ol> ah sry
<b0ol> read wrong :>
<b0ol> thnx Upayavira
<HulaBeagleSeb> seanlinus: ?
<ifr> Amaranth - Installed network-manager gnome as you suggested. Can't get it to start and now the network is completely down on that box. How is it invoked?
<Amaranth> ifr: No clue. :P
<seanlinus> i didn't set the password yet
<ifr> Ah. Thanks
<Amaranth> ifr: That webpage had that info.
<HulaBeagleSeb> thats why
<HulaBeagleSeb> do it like this
<ifr> Okay, I thought yuo had run it as well'...Better luck to me next time!
<HulaBeagleSeb> mysqladmin -u root -p password yoursuperdupernewpassword
<ifr> Thanks
<HulaBeagleSeb> sorry
<HulaBeagleSeb> IGNORE THAT seanlinus
<HulaBeagleSeb> it should be
<HulaBeagleSeb> mysqladmin -u root password yoursuperdupernewpassword
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  So far the only complaint about that bittorrent client is that it can't be resized.  Wouldn't it be fairly trivial to change this in pygtk?
<flyingsquirrel54> FlyingSquirrel32: Testing...
<ifr> Okay, can anyone help me restart my network daemons without restarting the bloody machine? /etc/init.d/networking restart does nothing, nor does ifdown
<rayofash> try root
<ifr> rayofash was that for IFR ?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Yeah, I could make the starting size the minimum size.
<rayofash> what?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Anyone here use WTlib?
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Cool.  I might have to learn python.  It appears to be rather simple and quick to boot.
<transgress> wow... there isn't a single gtk client that offers all that psi does... that sucks.
<seanlinus> okei, how to reset mysql root password?
<seanlinus> is there any way?
<seanlinus> if i reinstall mysql it will work?
<HulaBeagleSeb> seanlinux: remove mysql and reinstall ;-)
<HulaBeagleSeb> seanlinus: have you set the password?
<seanlinus> how to do it Hula - sorry newbie here
<seanlinus> i'm not so sure, to be honest
<seanlinus> how to uninstall mysql
<HulaBeagleSeb> seanlinus: did you try my instructions?
<seanlinus> i did Hula
<HulaBeagleSeb> did it work?
<transgress> okay i've read the man page for sudoers but i still am having trouble figuring out exactly how to edit this file
<seanlinus> nope
<resiak> transgress: As root, run visudo. Edit to your heart's content. :wq. You're done.
<transgress> does someone feel like helping me?  i'm trying to make it so i'm authenticated less, and now that i've read that i want insults on
<transgress> resiak: i've gotten that far...
<resiak> transgress: Define "authenticated less".
<seanlinus> i'll be back... check some docs first
<seanlinus> thanks folks
<gds> hello people
<transgress> where it asks me for my password less often when i sudo
<Insom> im back sooner thany i expected
<transgress> resiak: it seems to have increased when i enabled su... which i now disabled since i'm getting used to sudo
<Insom> i have a problem playing divx
<rayofash> Where can I get a C compiler?
<transgress> Insom: you have divx4linux?
<Insom> i have installed the plugins.. but.. my tothem just playes sound but no picture
<Choubaka> rayofash: install gcc
<Choubaka> or preferably, build-essential
<Insom> transgress: not sure
<resiak> transgress: *shrug*
<rayofash> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<rayofash> Whats that mean?
<jboyens_> I'm having some weird DHCP problems with Ubuntu... DHCP works in Windows but not in Ubuntu. I don't ever receive a DHCPOFFER. Any ideas?
<asmodi> nic problems
<jboyens_> Tried 4 different NICS. Different brands too.
<jboyens_> Tried different cables as well.
<asmodi> Then I don't know
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, bona nit, good night
<oris_wolfbane> mu usb mp3 player automounts, but ubunttu rekons it only has 102.ok of freespace
<HulaBeagleSeb> suse 9.3 is looking swell!
<bad_mongo> anyone know why I don't have sounds on DVDs?
<resiak> bad_mongo: Been buying silent movies?
<bur[n] er> bad_mongo: have sound elsewhere?
<oris_wolfbane> does anyone knowwhy ubuntu rekons my mp3 palyer ony has 102.0kb of space
<bad_mongo> jupp, all other sound work
<bad_mongo> divx, mp3 and cd have sound
<Insom> i have installed the plugins.. but.. my tothem just playes sound but no picture and i did install divx4linux
<Insom> anyone?
<] BreliC[> HulaBeagleSeb, i hope its gotten quicker.  it's getting ridiculous.  I started with 8.2, then used 9.0, 9.1, 9.2, and finally decided to ditch it for Ubuntu.  It's become quite bloated *and* they just keep crippling the multimedia more and more
<HulaBeagleSeb> it says on reviews it has
<] BreliC[> that's good... but too little too late for me.. i've given up
<Burgundavia> 9.3 is the first distro to ship with Beagle
<bad_mongo> suse's to big.. 5 cd's!
<] BreliC[> yeah, and it's also shipping with a BETA version of what most people will use as their most important Word processing software
<] BreliC[> very silly IMO
<Burgundavia> so will FC4
<Jefis> how to update all packagers from konsole?
<Burgundavia> as OO2 will not ship until July
<] BreliC[> so far in my experience, OOo2 beta looks nice, functions well, but isn't ready and has quite a few bugs... so i play around with it, but never rely on it for important stuff
<bad_mongo> what other distros use apt-get? mandrake?
<SeamusLP> What kinds of bugs did you encounter?
<] BreliC[> bad_mongo, nope, but you can install it if you want to
<SeamusLP> Any data-loss?
<fgx> hi. will security team fix the bug of php discovered today?
<rayofash> gawd, so many diffrent libraries and packages just for VLC >.<
<] BreliC[> SeamusLP, yup, crashed on me about one out of 5 or 6 times I was using it (under KDE in SuSE 9,2)... and it won't save over the network for some reason
<] BreliC[> doesn't handle the old 1.x file format well, sometimes crashing, sometimes exiting
<ivoks> EHLO ubuntu@freenode.net
<bad_mongo> ok..
<ivoks> so... k3b or gnomebaker?
<Jefis> k3b rulz
<ivoks> which one u like more?
<] BreliC[> bad_mongo, Debian, Xandros, Linspire.. and Ubuntu, among others
<njan> 250-ubuntu.channel.freenode Hello ivoks [lns01-0087.dsl.iskon.hr] 
<ivoks> njan ;)
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  Lame.  I'll have to wait awhile before I use it.
<njan> 250-ASKQUESTION
<bad_mongo> ] BreliC[, ok, thank you
<njan> 250-FLAMEPEOPLE
<njan> 250-LEAVE
<ivoks> njan AUTH?
<njan> :)
<slappy18> njan: LOL
<njan> 503 ASKQUESTION required before AUTH
<ivoks> hehe
<rrichie> i have a problem : When i try a command that must be run as root (ex. kuser or Administrator mode in kde control center), i type the good password but it says it is the wrong password? someone has an idea ?
<slappy18> ehlo ubuntu.com
<ivoks> 503 WRONG ANSWER
<njan> 500 UNRECOGNISED COMMAND
<slappy18> lol
<ivoks> 666 MAYDAY MAYDAY
<njan> 500 Too many unrecognised commands
<] BreliC[> SeamusLP, np.. though that's only my experience ;)
<ivoks> ah... dirty SMTP talk
* njan sets mode #ubuntu +b ivoks!*@*.*
<njan> :-p
<ivoks> what's up with ban?
<njan> ivoks, it was a joke, I didn't actually ban you, it was a /me ;)
<ivoks> ah well...
<slappy18> ivoks talkin http and njan talkin smtp...good luck
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  I trust that you weren't using it while taking drugs or something.
<slappy18> two foreigners
<slappy18> have we been sysadmining too long?
<slappy18> when you can distinguish proto-speak
<] BreliC[> SeamusLP, hehe, nope.  may have had a slight wine buzz a few times though
<ivoks> for 10 years now... ok, allmost :)
<slappy18> lol
<njan> slappy18, we started talking in it, what does that say about us? :p
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  Just as long as it wasn't LSD ;)
<ivoks> hahahaha
<slappy18> at least theres no klingon, yet
<] BreliC[> ;)
<ivoks> but hey!
<njan> rrk'B Tal, slappy18 ?
<ivoks> we can do SSL! :)
<njan> ivoks, STARTTLS
<ivoks> yeah! even better :)
<njan> ivoks, $random_incomprehensible_data
<folta> i have a fairly odd problem with wireless networking: it only successfully connects about 0.5% of the tries i make - even though i can 'see' the router with iwconfig. anyone know why it might be erratic?
<ivoks> 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
<ivoks> 250 8BITMIME
<njan> bbias
<ivoks> folta ?
<folta> ivoks?
<ivoks> more info, wich wireless etc..
<ivoks> njan quit the chatter: ^]  :)
<folta> ivoks - rt2500 chipset, amd-64 system, using native drivers compiled from source, the access point uses wep
<folta> ivoks , also dhcp for configuration
<ivoks> no expirience with that... only ipw2200
<ivoks> folta so.. it connects to AP, but no data flow?
<mikeco> ack totem is borked
<folta> ivoks, it can see the AP, it doesn't get an address thru DHCP tho
<nnonix> bleee
<ivoks> folta is AP giving address or some other machine behind AP?
<folta> ivoks, the AP is
<transgress> so geek
<ivoks> folta and AP works ok with other machines?
<transgress> have this box, my desktop going with three irc chats... CLI going on my server with the monitor on the same desk, lappy in my lap.  using all of the above.
<folta> ivoks, with all the windows machines and my handheld, yep
<ivoks> folta ok
<ivoks> folta set IP address manually
<ivoks> folta get nmap and portscan whole subnet
<ivoks> ivoks make that sweepping, not portscan
<ivoks> wtf is wrong with me tonight? :)
<ivoks> folta nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24 for example
<ivoks> folta it should display all machines...
<folta> ivoks, i shall have a go...
<ivoks> folta and.. one more thing...
<ivoks> folta many laptops have switch for on or off for their wifi card
<ivoks> folta ipw2200 driver works with that switch on keyboard
<ivoks> but some don't!
<ivoks> did u check that?
<ivoks> there is some tool... rifswitch or something like that...
<rayofash> hey
<folta> ivoks, it
<rayofash> im trying to install VLC
<folta> 's a desktop actually
<rayofash> and when i do a ./configure
<rayofash> it says:
<ivoks> folta ah, ok
<ivoks> :)
<Insom> can anyone tell me of any other divx players for ubuntu besides tothem and mplayer?
<rayofash> configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.
<rayofash> I have downloaded and installed the ffmpeg library
<rayofash> I think, I did a ./configure and sudo make install
<folta> ivoks , can't get nmap without a network connection!
<rayofash> I even moved the avcodec.h into the VLC configure folder.
<ivoks> folta iwconfig says there is wifi?
<rayofash> And it still gives me that
<ivoks> folta which interface?
<folta> ivoks, it's called ra0, and iwconfig shows a connection
<ivoks> ok...
<Insom> anyone?
<ivoks> folta iwconfig ra0 192.168.0.123 up
<ivoks> folta or whatever IP u have there...
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> ifconfig
<ivoks> not iwconfig
<krusbjorn> insom: you could try vlc
<drspin> ugh irsii :/
<ivoks> folta and then try with nmap
<goldfish> irssi is great drspin :)
<drspin> how can I eject a CD that has had read erros and buffer errors for the last half hour?
<folta> ivoks, i don't have an IP
<ivoks> folta find wifi-radar package and play with it...
<ivoks> folta what do u mean u don't have IP? invent one
<drspin> ???
<ivoks> :)
<bad_mongo> anyone tested xandros? does it hava gnome 2.10 and kde 3.4?
<ivoks> choose one, try to choose one that is free
<Valentin-> hey, how do I uninstall packages like the games in the fastest way?
<drspin> here's a better question
<Jefis> How to update all packages from console?
<Choubaka> apt-get upgrade
<drspin> using apt-get how can I reinstall the entire OS without formatting (i.e. reinstall all packages in ubuntu-base & ubuntu-desktop)
<Choubaka> of course, you may want to perform an apt-get update first.
<Choubaka> drspin: hmm :|
<Choubaka> that may be tricky
<Choubaka> why do you want to do it anyway?
<nickrud-away> drspin, use aptitude
<drspin> Choubaka: I've tried apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-base
<drspin> but it doesn't work
<Choubaka> yeah
<drspin> nickrud-away: how would I do it in aptitude?
<Choubaka> it only reinstalls the metapackage.
<Choubaka> But answer me
<nickrud-away> looking :)
<drspin> Choubaka: correct
<Choubaka> Why do you want this?
<drspin> Choubaka: because I've had a rough time with DMA settings -- suffered some data corruption...
<drspin> Choubaka: after a couple of hard-reboots
<Choubaka> ouch :|
<drspin> Choubaka: yes
<drspin> nickrud-away: thanks
<folta> ivoks, i can't install nmap without a working connection...
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> true :)
<nickrud-away> drspin, I don't have docs installed, and I don't remember the key command.
<drspin> nickrud-away: booo ;) thanks for trying
<nickrud-away> for rinstall. Find it, hightlight 'Installed Packages' line, and hit it.
<ivoks> folta ifconfig ra0 dhcp up
<nickrud-away> that will reinstall all installed packages
<ivoks> folta sorry... like this:
<ivoks> folta sudo dhclient ra0
* nickrud-away starts being my nick again :)
<folta> ivoks, ok
<sick-headache> anyone here?
<ivoks> nope
<sick-headache> ok :)
<dazed> does gaim have a website nayone?
<sick-headache> i cant play dvds in linux, what prog do i need, or plugins
<concept10> gaim.sourceforge.net i think
<krusbjorn> dazed: google it?
<dazed> lazy...just reading the man
<folta> ivoks, it does dhcprequests and then  dhcpdisovers to 255.255.255.255, but with no response
<drspin> dazed: #gaim
<drspin> dazed: gaim.sourceforge.net
<rayofash> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<rayofash> Whats that mean?
<dazed> drspin: thanks
<drspin> dazed: and for m$ #wingaim
<Arc> can anyone help me configure hald?
<dazed> drspin: ...negative on the last one lol
<Arc> I need to make it not touch the zip drive, it's putting non-functional icons on my KDE desktop for the atapi zip drive
<drspin> dazed: good deal ;)
<ivoks> folta iwconfig says what? paste to me on private
<drspin> so it seems that aptitude won't let me do it either...
<Arc> can someone please help with this problem?
<drspin> basically I just want to reinstall all the dependencies of package_x
<drspin> anyone?
<nahum> hello
<nahum> someone could help me with my cam
<nahum> ?
<drspin> nahum: what software?
<nahum> i don't really know
<Arc> wow
<drspin> nahum: what are you wanting to do?
<nahum> i was trying to install the software
<Arc> Ubuntu: the distro of all newbies
<nahum> and i got thouseand of problems
<Arc> those needing help helping eachother :-/
<Arc> nahum: we all do. and there's been nobody really helping for at least the last hour
<nahum> finally i recompiled the sources
<mikeco> hm
<nahum> and i could install
<drspin> Arc: I don't know what your problem is...
<nahum> the driver
<nahum> when I type lsusb i get
<drspin> nahum: you running ubuntu compiled from source?
<nahum> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<nahum> yes, with kernel 2.6.10
<drspin> nahum: or just the driver?
<drspin> ok lsusb
<drspin> only paste the info about the CAM
<kakalto> what's with potatoe?
<kakalto> debian's potatoe?
<drspin> how can I reinstall all dependencies of package_x using apt???
<nahum> what info do you need to help me?
<drspin> nahum: lsusb
<nahum> what i pasted it's just what i get
<drspin> nahum: just the one line?
<nahum> nahum@mrvertigo:~ $ lsusb
<nahum> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<nahum> yes, just one line
<drspin> nahum: $ sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<drspin> nahum: then lsusb
<kakalto> is there a guide to optimising ubuntu loadup time & speed?
<Arc> kakalto: if you want to optimize anything, use Gentoo.
<Arc> Ubuntu is easy to use but is far from optimized.
<kakalto> I expected an answer like that
<kjalil> drspin: how about reinstalling the package using 'apt-get --reinstall <package>'?
<drspin> Arc: WTF man --
<mikeco> haha
<kakalto> thing is, Gentoo didn't have support for some of my hardware >.<
<nahum> but
<mikeco> just turning off hotplug speeds the load time up
<drspin> kjalil: doesn't reinstall the depends -- just the package itself
<nahum> ok
<nahum> i try
<mikeco> but.
<kakalto> although that was version 2004.1
<nahum> but although the driver is not installed
<drspin> kakalto: gentoo has support for more hardware and sys configs than any other distro
<mikeco> make sure all your drivers are loaded properly
<nahum> shouldn't lsusb show the product id and vendor id?
<kakalto> drspin, well, ubuntu supported my soundcard, where gentoo didn't
<kakalto> drspin, I tried EVERYTHING to get it working
<rayofash> I'm trying to compile MPlayer with GUI support and I am getting: Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<mikeco> kakalto, or maybe the driver wasn't built
<kakalto> none of the guides worked
<drspin> kakalto: uh -- LOL what sound card?
<kakalto> mikeco, I tried compiling my own
<kjalil> drspin: how about doing a apt-get clean first before you try that?
<kakalto> drspin, Onboard VIA 82XXXX
<kakalto> what was it
<mcrawfor> heya - sometime when I resume after suspend to memory, my screen doesn't come back on
<Arc> drspin: hey, Gentoo has better support for Ubuntu too
<mcrawfor> anyone have ubuntu-specific ideas on that?
<mikeco> snd_via82xx
<mikeco> from alsa works
<chicken_man> eople :P
<chicken_man> hey people *
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<drspin> kjalil: same behavior -- it seems that if theres an option to "build-dep" there should be an option to "reinstall-dep"
<chicken_man> i got ubuntu running with windows now :)
<kakalto> mikeco, maybe 2004.1 wasn't a good release
<kjalil> drspin: have you tried 'purging' the package with 'apt-get --purge remove <package>' and then trying?
<mikeco> heh, it's just building the proper alsa drivers
<mikeco> on any linux
<mikeco> distro that is
<WebMaven> Hi folks, I haven't had any updates since Hoary was released. I reload, but get no new packages.
<kjalil> drspin: i'm not sure if that removes dependencies or not. btw, why do you want to reinstall everything anyway?
<drspin> kjalil: LOL -- once again just removes the metapackage, not the deps...
<kjalil> drspin: perhaps it's time for dpkg and not apt
<drspin> kjalil: bad hdparm incident --
<kjalil> drspin: which package you trying to install?
<jeavis> hello somebody know where I can download oreilly books
<drspin> kjalil: and 3 or 4 hard reboots... got some corruption --
<cyphase> jeavis: oreilly.com
<cyphase> lol
<drspin> kjalil: ubuntu-base && ubuntu-desktop... don't want to reformat again (just did yesterday)
<kjalil> jeavis: you can pay for them and view them online with oreilly's safari
<nxvl> hi
<WebMaven> Does anyone have a clue why I have not had any new package updates for the past few weeks?
<drspin> WebMaven: because Hoary is stable...
<nxvl> i have just change my SO from debian to Ubuntu on mi Laptop
<nxvl> and im loving it
<jeavis> kjalil; I want to download free
<cyphase> jeavis: http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/
<nxvl> but i have a problem
<syntaxis> drspin: if it's a metapackage, just list its dependencies and then do an "apt-get install --reinstall <foo>" on those
<mikeco> would someone load http://community.webshots.com/user/jezzieta02 and then click one of the albums. tell me you experience load problems
<nxvl> to put mi displey on and proyector or other Monitor
<WebMaven> drspin, are you saying that there have been no updates at all in the past few weeks? Not for security or anything else?
<mikeco> i just want to make sure it's not firefox
<LinuxJones> Anybody comment on how Breezy is working ATM ?
<drspin> syntaxis: every package in ubuntu-base && ubuntu-devel... that would take me a while
<syntaxis> drspin: why? You can specify multiple packages at a time
<kjalil> drspin: have you got the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives? maybe you could use 'dpkg -i *.deb' on them or something like that
<kjalil> syntaxis: what is the command to look at a package's dependencies from the command-line
<kjalil> ?
<syntaxis> kjalil: "apt-cache showpkg <foo>" IIRC
<sobersabre> guys. there's evolution 2.2.2 out. is there a way to have it on hoary ?
<syntaxis> it's complicated a little by the fact that complex metapackages (e.g. KDE) tend to depend on other metapackages in turn, but...
<guido_> kjalil, or rather apt-cache depends <foo>
<kjalil> syntaxis, can you put all those brackets and parentheses in the command to apt-get?
<guido_> kjalil, <foo> stands for packagename
<kakalto> does anyone know what configuration files in my home directory that could make gnome crash on loadin ?
<kjalil> guido: so apt-cache depends ubuntu-base | cut -c9-  should give you a list then?
<syntaxis> kjalil: you could easily whip up a script to parse the output and pass it to "apt-cache showpkg" via xargs, but failing that, manually copying and pasting the dependencies isn't that hard
<kjalil> i could put the output of that into a script and that should work
<kakalto> anyone?
<syntaxis> kjalil: yes, provided you filter out all but the contents of the "Dependencies:" part of the output and remove extraneous information such as the version number
<kjalil> syntaxis, yes i think so too ;)
<LinuxJones> kakalto, what kid of error comes up ?
<drspin> syntaxis: multiple packaged to the tune of every package in ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop?? that would take forever (I don't have X running so I can't copy and past)
<sobersabre> guys. i have upgraded to hoary from sarge. i have strange problem with yelp: it doesn't run.
<kjalil> drspin: looks like that's how youll have to do it, use apt-cache depends ubuntu-base | grep -c9-
<drspin> kjalil: I ran apt-get clean already :/
<syntaxis> kjalil: you could also filter the output of "apt-cache depends <foo>" which might be cleaner
<sobersabre> is there a way to _really_ make sure upgrade was run fine ?
<drspin> kjalil: oooh lemme try that
<kjalil> drspin: redirect that list into a file, edit the file with vim and remove any extraneous stuff
<kakalto> LinuxJones, it doesn't display an error, it jast freezes
<kjalil> drspin: put a apt-get install in front of the long list and you're done i guess
<kakalto> LinuxJones, I think it's something to do with xfce
<LinuxJones> kakalto, can you boot into gnome or kde ok ?
<kakalto> kde, yes
<kakalto> icewm, yes
<kakalto> I reinstalled, so I don't actually have xfce installed at the moment, but somethings were left in my home partition
<kakalto> but gnome doesn't work
<LinuxJones> kakalto, jsut delete the .xfce directory then try to login again it should start you over from scratch
<Johansson> hi
<LinuxJones> kakalto, gnome doesn't work ?
<kakalto> LinuxJones, I'm pretty sure there is no such directory
<kakalto> LinuxJones, when it's loading, it freezes before loading anything, it just shows the splash screen
<Johansson> i get this error when i try to send email with evolution: MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first.
<FlyingSquirrel32> where can i get a good .deb for wine?
<Johansson> either using gmail smtp or using sendmail, the samen error
<steved> kakalto: i had a similar problem earlier truned out to be aproblem in my saved session file
<syntaxis> FlyingSquirrel32: what's wrong with the one already provided?
<kakalto> FlyingSquirrel32, either from apt-get, or www.winehq.org
<LinuxJones> kakalto, the .xfce4 directory
<FlyingSquirrel32> oooooold
<kakalto> LinuxJones, I'll give it a go
<kjalil> drspin: i've put up a file for you at: http://www.kerneljack.com/temp.txt
<syntaxis> FlyingSquirrel32: but does it work?
<LinuxJones> kakalto, or you can first try creating a new user and logging into xfce in that account
<kjalil> drspin: if you're on hoary i suppose it should be the same list as you would get
<FlyingSquirrel32> syntaxis: not with the software I really want.
<kakalto> LinuxJones, xfce isn't installed at the moment
<kakalto> and I tried making another user, but it screwed up I think
<drspin> the human gdm theme... what package is that?
<mikeco> you shouyld just pay for codeweavers wine
<mikeco> should
<mikeco> it was worth it
<cens0red> good moaning.
<kjalil> drspin: gdm-themes?
<drspin> kjalil: LOL tried it ;)
<kjalil> drspin: did you get the file?
<LinuxJones> kakalto, it might be faster to jsut wipe everyting and do a re-install :D
<kakalto> what's the command to start X with gnome
<kakalto> LinuxJones, screw that, I'll just uninstall gnome :0
<drspin> kjalil: ytes
<drspin> kjalil: *yes
<Nomikos> is there any text-to-speech software for ubuntu/debian?
<tritium> #/join python
<LinuxJones> kakalto, /etc/init.d/gdm restart .... then select gnome
<steved> kakalto: is it gnome you are having problems whith ? if so try deleting the session files in ~/.gnome worked for me earlier when i had a similar problem
<kakalto> thanks, steved
<kakalto> I'll try
<kakalto> LinuxJones, I don't use gdm :)
<steved> kakalto sry .gnome2 is the directory
<SQL_Sam> i cant seem to connect to irc.mozilla.org from xchat?  any advice?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm using rythembox to play my mp3's, but I want to edit the metadata to organize them. Rythembox doesn't seem to let me do that. Any ideas?
<kakalto> steved, that too :)
<Johansson> FlyingSquirrel32, use easytag
<drspin> FlyingSquirrel32: easytag
<FlyingSquirrel32> thx
<Johansson> anybody here uses evolution?
<thegreedyturtle> yes
<kakalto> I'll be back!
<kaesehummer> Johansson, i do
<drspin> LinuxJones: I did a hard reboot while copying a large file from the CD-ROM because It had been copying for over an hour and was still getting i/o errors (bad sectors)
<drspin> LinuxJones: this caused LOTS AND LOTS of data corruption...
<Johansson> and you can send email?
<kaesehummer> yup
<LinuxJones> drspin, argh
<Johansson> with sendmail or smtp?
<kaesehummer> smtp
<Johansson> i get that -> MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<Johansson> with sendmail, and gmail smtp
<Johansson> any ideas?
<kjalil> drspin: good luck, i gotta go ;-)
<SQL_Sam> what other irc clients are available?
<sobersabre> Johansson, i use evo.
<mattgirv> Anyone here listen to TalkSPORT? (www.talksport.net)
<sobersabre> what seems to be the problem ?
<Nomikos> SQL_Sam: you can use chatzilla, from mozilla?
<Johansson> i can't send email
<Johansson> sobersabre, I get that error -> MAIL FROM command failed: Must issue a STARTTLS command first
<Johansson> i've tried all different settings, there aren't many
<SQL_Sam> never tried it - my mozilla firefox is laggy that is why i wanted to go on the irc.mozilla.org
<SQL_Sam> xchat seems to never connect...
<Nomikos> what are you using now?
<SQL_Sam> xchat
<Nomikos> hmm... check logs, all I can think of :/
<sobersabre> Johansson, you need to setup account properly.
<sobersabre> define sending mail to an SMTP with TLS enabled.
<FlyingSquirrel32> Johansson: I just tried Easytag. Its nice but not quite as good as I'd like.
<sobersabre> Johansson,
<sobersabre> are you there ?
<drspin> how can I reinstall GTK?
<Johansson> yes
<Johansson> can't find that option
<sobersabre> Johansson, choose "server requires authentication"
<Johansson> just "use secure conection"
<FlyingSquirrel32> Johansson: Windows Media Player (I can't beleive I'm saying this) allowed me to search for all ot the files that had a certain artist and then change the name of the artist all at once
<Johansson> yes, it's checked
<drspin> FlyingSquirrel32: then make your own --
<lunitik> drspin: apt-get install --reinstall libgtk2.0-0   ... but you prolly want dpkg-reconfigure libgtk2.0-0
<sobersabre> Johansson, now there's option "use secure connection" choose whenever possible, and then "check what the server supports"
<Johansson> sobersabre, already did that
<drspin> lunitik: thanks!! any idea how to reinstall the dependencies of package_x?
<FlyingSquirrel32> drspin: I was afraid you'd say that :)  I could in VB.net, but not in C yet.
<Johansson> like i said, there aren't much options, and i've tried all of them
<drspin> FlyingSquirrel32: try C++ you may pick it up pretty quick ;)
<mikeco> perl
<lunitik> drspin: ahh... nah...
<mikeco> :D
<FlyingSquirrel32> drspin: I wonder why rhytembox doesn't let you change that way... it's a shame.
<FlyingSquirrel32> drspin:  I've got to learn C !!!!
<drspin> FlyingSquirrel32: it will eventually ;)
<drspin> FlyingSquirrel32: the next version I think...
<fubar> Hi, can someone tell me if there's anything wrong with my /etc/network/interfaces? mapping ath0\nscript /usr/local/sbin/netparam.sh\nmap HOME ath0-home
<FlyingSquirrel32> drspin: seriously??
<fubar> '/usr/local/sbin/netparam.sh ath0' returns 'HOME'
<drspin> FlyingSquirrel32: if I remember correctly
<fubar> so I don't see why ath-home isn't being called
<fubar> * ath0-home
<sobersabre> Johansson, what is "server type" saying ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> drspin: Excelent, I'll just have to wait.
<FlyingSquirrel32> and study.
<Johansson> SMTP
<cion> how do I install XIne wav plugins?
<re|run> I am having difficulty getting my wireless to work right. Everything seemed to be working fine for the first day I had ubuntu running but then yesterday it started dropping the connection and not picking it back up unless I rebooted. Today, it won't work even if I reboot. I have installed a cool little app called wicme to choose waps, but that didn't fix anything. The odd thing is that I can see the access points when I go to configure it, but
<re|run> I can't connect. It's not a WEP issue b/c it does the same thing with open access points. can someone please give me a couple more ideas? I'm a bit of a newbie but I'm really loving ubuntu!!
<Johansson> but i've tried with Sendmail (i think it will use postfix)
<Johansson> same error :(
<lunitik> cion: throw them in /usr/lib/win32
<drspin> OMG -- I got an ext filesystem error and it remounted it in read-only now I can't use sudo which means I can't access root which means another hard reboot :'(
<ringmauer> how do i see what kernel version i'm running?
<cion> lunitik: what u mean throw them?
<lunitik> ringmauer: uname -r
<ringmauer> tnx
<lunitik> cion: put them there
<LinuxJones> Is anyone running Breezy ?
<lunitik> cion: xine looks there for its codecs
<lunitik> LinuxJones: yes
<djones> re|run, My wifi works flawlessly. Perhaps it's a driver issue?
<LinuxJones> lunitik, how's it working generally ?
<re|run> drjones my wifi *worked* flawlessly.
<LinuxJones> lunitik, ok ?
<cion> lunitik:yeah but where do i get them?
<Johansson> sobersabre, found it
<lunitik> LinuxJones: afaict, fine
<Johansson> it works
<Johansson> it's kinda strange
<sobersabre> Johansson, what was the prob ?
<LinuxJones> lunitik, ok thanks I'm gonna upgrade
<cion> lunitik: i m not talking bout codecs, but plugins
<re|run> drjones: but it has gotten weird.
<lunitik> cion: www.apt-get.org <-- search for w32codecs
<Johansson> didn't work because in the receiving options
<keffo> hm, again.. what was the wget command for getting everything in a dir?
<Johansson> i set the options for another account
<re|run> drjones: dunno --- maybe i should just reinstall everything?
<re|run> kind of a pain
<djones> re|run, did it get wierd when you installed that client software?
<Johansson> an account tha doesn't have smtp, but has pop
<lunitik> LinuxJones: have fun, and lock libcamel1.2-[0,3]  before upgrading anything
<djones> very much a pain
<re|run> no .... i was doing that to try to fix it.
<sobersabre> what's the latest hoary firefox ?
<cion> lunitik:thx ;9
<lunitik> LinuxJones: Universe and Main are arguing and stuff... wants to remove evolution and friends
<djones> re|run, I don't know if it would be helpful, but I use netapplet to manage my network switching.
<Johansson> i've had to set a new account preference, only for sending
<looksaus> sobersabre,
<looksaus> dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<looksaus> Gewenst=(U)Onbekend/Installeren/Remove/Purge/Hold
<looksaus> | Status=Niet/geInstalleerd/Config/Uitgepakt/(F)config-mislukt/Half-geinst
<looksaus> |/ Fout?=(geen)/Hold/Reinst nodig/X=beide (Status,Fout: hoofdlett=ernstig)
<looksaus> ||/ Naam           Versie         Omschrijving
<looksaus> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<bad_mongo> is there a good idea to install open office 2.0 beta via apt-get, or is it smart to wait for the final release?
<looksaus> ii  mozilla-firefo 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<lunitik> bad_mongo: so far, its ok here
<Johansson> it didn't work that way with another clients, like sylpheed
<rolf_> does anyone here know how to get ventrilo working in wine (or cedega/crossover)?
<LinuxJones> lunitik, I'm not worried about that :)
<re|run> drjones i don't know that it's a switching issue. i wish i knew command line stuff for wifi-- maybe i could see what was actually happening.
<Nomikos> anyone using recite ?
<lunitik> looksaus: next time... just give up  'dpkg -l mozilla-firefox | grep ^ii'   flooding is annoying
<re|run> It's viewing the WAPs, but it's not connecting.
<re|run> and it's not a WEP issue to be certain
<djones> re|run, iwconfig for getting the wifi going
<djones> re|run, then dhclient
<bad_mongo> lunitik, does it replace the existing OO, or will I have 1.1 too, after install?
<djones> re|run, ifconfig is also helpful, as is iwscan
<lunitik> bad_mongo: the latter
<djones> re|run, you can man each of those for specifics
<re|run> hmm....
<re|run> uh
<bad_mongo> lunitik, what do you mean?
<lunitik> bad_mongo: both stay
<bad_mongo> ok, thank you
<Trickyphillips> :O!
<Trickyphillips> Wow.
<Trickyphillips> http://img109.echo.cx/img109/5302/screenshotsoftwareupdates2gr.png :)
<Trickyphillips> When did this happen? 8-)
<Johansson> another question, how can i add programs to the gnome menu?
<Trickyphillips> Johan: Applications >> System >> Menu editor
<Johansson> there some programs that don't get added to the menu
<re|run> drjones: according to iwconfig it's working
<re|run> but it says there's no bit rate
<Nomikos> anyone know how I can fix this -> "waiting for /dev/dsp"
<Johansson> um?
<djones> re|run, ifconfig
<Johansson> i don't have the menu editor
<djones> re|run, do you have an IP?
<Nomikos> writing to that should make noise, but it doesn't
<kakalto> GNOME still doesn't work though
<Trickyphillips> Ah.. Are you in Warty, Johansson?
<Johansson> no
<Johansson> hoary for amd64
<Trickyphillips> Hmm. One second, then.
<FlyingSquirrel32> one more ??  When my pc boots, it tries to synch the time with ntp.ubuntulinux.org how do I tell it not to?
<Johansson> oh, wait
<tidalwav1> hi, room
<kakalto> guys, GNOME doesn't work, even after deleting the settings files for it
<Trickyphillips> Johansson: Type nautilus applications:///Internet into the terminal.
<tidalwav1> I'm (sigh) having trouble trying to config a dual-boot system using ntldr and bootpart
<Gnome-lover> Hello
<mello_> tidalwav1: have you tried the GRUB booter?
<Gnome-lover> i have no sound with my ubuntu :(
<Johansson> no, i don't have menu editor
<tidalwav1> mello_: I don't want to install GRUB on the MBR of my primary windows HD.
<tidalwav1> I have two HDs.
<tidalwav1> Master: windows.
<mello_> tidalwav1: the easiest way i know of that i've done is just using an old junker 10GB for hoary
<mello_> ah
<tidalwav1> slave: ubuntu.
<mello_> ditto
<tidalwav1> I'm trying to use NTLDR from my regular windows drive to boot Ubuntu externally.
<tidalwav1> it almost works.
<mello_> gotcha
<bad_mongo> Johansson, you'll find it with apt-cache search
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I send an Alt-Ctl-Del to a VNC server via Terminal Server Client?
<tidalwav1> when I choose ubuntu on the ntldr screen
* malte` is away: vedo gente
<mello_> i thought dual-booting meant you just wanted to pick witch one
<tidalwav1> I can eventually get a grub menu
<mello_> which*
<tidalwav1> mello_: yes
<tidalwav1> but it says filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7 error 17: cannot mount selected partition
<tidalwav1> when I try to boot ubuntu from the grub menu
<bad_mongo> Johansson, apt-get install menueditor
<tidalwav1> no idea, huh?
<mello_> you have 2 harddrives?
<Johansson> bad_mongo, i already searched it, apt can't find it
<tidalwav1> mello_ yes
<mello_> if so, just install hoary on the slave and it'll automatically install the grub booter itself
<Johansson> i use universe and multiverse too
<mello_> winXP works fine
<tidalwav1> mello_ I did
<mello_> and hoary doesn't work.. weird
<tidalwav1> GRUB is installed on the MBR of the SLAVE
<tidalwav1> not the master
<bad_mongo> Johansson, sudo apt-cache search menueditor
<bad_mongo> that works for me
<mello_> tidalwav1: i have my harddrives on cable select if that makes any difference
<thegreedyturtle> I've had problems with detecting a hard drive that wasn't my primary master before
<Johansson> i'm already as root
<Johansson> still can't find it
<tidalwav1> what exactly IS cable select?
<bad_mongo> weird..
<tidalwav1> oh, and I tried changing access type for the slave drive to LBA and large in the bios settings but still nothing.
<Johansson> maybe there aren't packages for amd64
<dcaballero> i want install projector in my amd 64 wide screen
<andrek> anyone here use ubuntu and msi bluetooth dongle?
<mikeco> evil bluetooth
<thegreedyturtle> tidalwav1: your ide cable has three plugs on it, one for the motherboard, and two for your drives. the one furthest away is the master, the one in the middle is the slave. when you have cableselect jumped, it sets master and slave automatically depending on which plug you used
<chimaera> hi..
<tidalwav1> well, it should be fine...I have it plugged into the middle and the jumpers are set as slave.
<chimaera> is there a helper-app/skript to set up a wifi usb stick or do i have to do this manually?
<tidalwav1> I could try cable select, but I don't think it will make a difference, the BIOS recognizes that HD as slave.
<dcaballero> i think must install 2 driver 1 to widescrenn and 2 to projector
<SQL_Sam> can you be logged into two servers at once on x-chat?
<dcaballero> where i see drivers
<TestDummy> SQL_Sam: I am right now :P
<SQL_Sam> i cant seem to connect to anything but ubuntu?
<TestDummy> Do X-Chat > New > Server Tab
<drspin> I was able to get booted back into my system and most things seem to be normal --
<mcquillg> How does one install something like ssh server _not_ from the CD? (I don't have my CD with me).
<TestDummy> Then type in "/server (whatever)"
<drspin> usb 1-1: hald timed out on ep0in ???
<SQL_Sam> i've done that
<TestDummy> And it doesn't work?
<SQL_Sam> yah - it tries to connect and times out
<rolf_> mcquillg: comment out the lines that contain "cdrom" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TestDummy> Try another server perhaps?
<mcquillg> rolf_, thanks.
<djm62> mcquillg: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<drspin> usbhid: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -5
<drspin> ???
<drspin> Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005
<drspin> pciehp: add_host_bridge: status 5
<drspin> pciehp: Fails to gain control of native hot-plug
<TestDummy> SQL_Sam : Are you doing /server irc.(whatever.xxx) or the actual server?
<SQL_Sam> i've tried /server irc.mozilla.org
<SQL_Sam> trying /server dalnet now...
<TestDummy> Ah... hmm..
<mcquillg> hmm, port 25 is open by default on an Ubuntu install?
<TestDummy> Hm, I connected just fine... wonder what's up with you..
<tidalwav1> well, has anyone had experience with the program bootpart to make ntldr boot ubuntu?
* mcquillg needs to check which SMTP server he's running.
<LinuxJones> mcquillg, all ports are open by default :)
<SQL_Sam> how do I check that - im noob
<rerun> djones u there?
<mcquillg> LinuxJones, right, but not all ports have services on them.
<TestDummy> ?
<LinuxJones> mcquillg, must be something out of universe installed
<TestDummy> I don't have to but perhaps the port needs to be specified??
<mcquillg> yeah, I'm curious, but I don't know the ubuntu setup well enough to figure out what's installed without using the synaptic packagemanager.
<tbird> dpkg -l
<SQL_Sam> i've tried /server irc.mozilla.org/6667 and still nothing
<mcquillg> tbird, thanks.
<dataw0lf|w> all ports are open.
<LinuxJones> mcquillg, lsof -i will tell you all services running
<tbird>  /server irc.mozilla.org 6667
<dataw0lf|w> but all ips are denied (ala hosts.deny)
<SQL_Sam> * Looking up irc.mozilla.org
<SQL_Sam> * Connecting to irc.mozilla.org (1.0.0.0) port 6667...
<SQL_Sam> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<SQL_Sam>  Cycling to next server in irc.mozilla.org...
<SQL_Sam> * Disconnected ().
<SQL_Sam> * Looking up irc.mozilla.org
<SQL_Sam> * Connecting to irc.mozilla.org (1.0.0.0) port 6667...
<SQL_Sam> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<LinuxJones> mcquillg, that require a network connection that is
<SQL_Sam> that is what i'm getting
<Ironfrost> hi - I'm trying to kill a program that is not responding
<djm62> Ironfrost: kill -9 $PID
<munki> 1.0.0.0 port 6667 even ?
<Ironfrost> I try 'kill programname' but it tells me arguments must be process or job IDs
<Ironfrost> what is $PID?
<dataw0lf|w> pkill programname
<Ironfrost> I type that as is?
<djm62> Ironfrost: pkill programname
<steve_> Ironfrost: if its in a window environment can use xkill
<Ironfrost> OK
<djm62> Ironfrost: no, sorry, that's shorthand
<FlyingSquirrel32> what's a good prog to show a slideshow of pictures?
<Ironfrost> the pkill worked, thanks a lot
<Ironfrost> what is an example of something I should substitute for $PID if I need to use that?
<SQL_Sam> what should i be looking at to get this thing working?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: gthumb has a slideshow mode
<munki> Ironfrost : if you use "px aux" you can see what programs you are running and the pid #
<Ironfrost> munki - thanks
<djm62> Ironfrost: if you type 'ps aux' and find your process in the list, you can see the PID
<TestDummy> SQL_Sam : Can you even ping them?
<TestDummy> Er, I mean, do you get any results. Not with xchat I mean, just doing in terminal
<SQL_Sam> i'll try that
<munki> SQL_Sam : 1.0.0.0 is a very ... ehm.. weird ip
<TestDummy> Try the actual IP?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62 : that's perfect thanks
<cens0red> hey is there an app for linux that'll play rmvb files?
<b2s> heh, 1.0.0.0 is a bogon last time I checked.
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: if you want to do a presentation, openoffice will do it, and there is a standalone app to play them
<TestDummy> My other guess is you could try doing "/server 207.126.111.200" , which leads to mecha.mozilla.org, from what I got
<SQL_Sam> yah it pings
<TestDummy> What about the other thing?
<SQL_Sam> i get 207.126.111.200
<TestDummy> Well, try seeing if "/server 207.126.111.200" will connect you then
<SQL_Sam> wholly crap
<SQL_Sam> just worked
<stazich> hey, has anyone noticed performance differences using the different themes provided by gnome in Warty?
<TestDummy> Hmm
<TestDummy> I've had this problem before
<TestDummy> My DNS was bad... or something
<TestDummy> Could only connect using exact IP's
<drspin> stazich: the less pretty the theme... the faster things will render typically ;)
<TestDummy> Not names.
<TestDummy> Odd..
<SQL_Sam> that sucks
<TestDummy> Yeah, especially since I had to know the IP's to everyting I wanted to use.
<slappy18> q/quit
<SQL_Sam> were you able to figure out what the problem was?
<TestDummy> And if I didn't, couldn't use it.
<TestDummy> Nope, I had to wait until they resolved it
<TestDummy> Er, yeah
<TestDummy> My friend said it was a DNS problem.
<drspin> stazich: if you're concerned about speed try using XFCE instead of GNOME
<mello_> how do i save a text file with nano?
<stazich> yeah
<SQL_Sam> okay i got my dns up....
<TestDummy> mello_ : I've found it easiest to hit Alt+M to turn on the mouse, click Exit and say Yes to the prompt..
<SQL_Sam> i got 192.168.0.1 and 205.171.3.65
<mello_> thanks =] 
<JStrike> I see Mergeant isn't the repo's. (Or Glom for that matter), Can anybody recommend something similar
<melodie> hello to all :)
<melodie> I've got an error message when selecting a pilot for the printer
<melodie> can someone help about it ?
<SQL_Sam> i did some reading on this and dont think 192.168.0.1 does anything - my isp is the 205
<melodie> Missing asterisk in column 1 at 1:'/usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-PSC_1210-hpijs.ppd.gz'
<TestDummy> Uh..
<SQL_Sam> hmmm....  should i be crazy and take it out?
<TestDummy> Isn't that a loopback address?
<JStrike> hrm...I see Mergeant used to be in there for previous releasesm but not for Breezy
<SQL_Sam> lol - hell if I know I'm noob
<SQL_Sam> hehe
<melodie> someone knows where I can find useful info to browse for the printer ?
<Ironfrost> I see Mergeant isn't the repo's. (Or Glom for that matter), Can anybody recommend something similar  <--  I see it on mine. Did you enable the extra repositories?
<cens0red> what's helix-player like?
<synd> hey guys, i cant hear any sound with Flash
<melodie> under Hoary :)
<synd> in mozilla
<JStrike> Ironfrost : Yes, but I dont think it is in the breezy repo's yet
<Ironfrost> melodie - system > administration > printing
<melodie> yes
<djm62> cens0red: it's gtk2, mostly open-source (NOT free) but it seems to be a bit "hinky" in hoary
<Ironfrost> ah, OK, I'm just on hoary
<JStrike> cens0red : Good. Totem is better
<cens0red> djm62 vas does "hinky" mean?
<djm62> cens0red: but it plugs into firefox ok :-/
<melodie> then I selected the pilot then I got the message:
<synd> anyone have any idea why flash has no sound in firefox?
<cens0red> well if it's the same thing as totem, but totem does a better job ... I won't bother with it.
<djm62> cens0red: it plays files ok, but seems a bit unresponsive/slow to update
<melodie> Missing asterisk in column 1 at 1:'/usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-PSC_1210-hpijs.ppd.gz'
<djm62> synd: esd is probably taking up the soundcard
<synd> djm62: hm?
<melodie> If no one knows I 'll go on the bug report :)
<melodie> what esle ?
<melodie> else
<hybrid> hello ubuntite
<hybrid> ^s
<djm62> synd: pkill esd
<djm62> then try
<tidalwav1> I'll try again: anyone have experience with bootpart and ntldr?
<djm62> none here
<tidalwav1> I'm having dual-boot problems
<synd> djm62: ok, i did pkill esd.. xmms stopped
<Elsidox> is it just me or can everyone not see text in the flash player for firefox?
<synd> Elsidox: well, i cant hear sound
<Elsidox> synd, did you try switching your sound system to alsa?
<synd> Elsidox: i havent..
<Elsidox> synd, theres a guide that shows u how to on the forms
<Elsidox> synd, if possible you should =)
<synd> Elsidox: you dont have the URL do ya?
<Elsidox> synd, u can hear multipule sounds at once 2 =)
#ubuntu 2005-05-03
<kakalto> who was I just talking to?
<Elsidox> synd, i could go find it
<melodie> tidalwav1: wh
<melodie> what dual-boot pb ?
<XplOzIOn2> is normal to not see a mplayer controler? i mean when i double click a video it opens mplayer and plays it, but i want it on full screen but i aint able to see options
<bpuccio> has anyone here heard of GreenZap before? (http://greenzap.com/)
<synd> Elsidox: i cant find it..
<Elsidox> synd, i told youd id look for it lol
<Elsidox> synd, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=sound+alsa
<mattgirv> Hey I have a Parallel Zip Drive, what would it be.. it isn't /dev/sda? :(
<kakalto> whoever I was talking to about the gtk-qt thing, could ya query me again?
<synd> Elsidox: thanks!
<Elsidox> synd, np
<slappy16> its quiet
<XTCboarder> hi!
<nickrud> hp printers suck
<slappy16> all printers suck
<nickrud> or at least the psc's
<slappy16> i hate printers
<synd> epsons are great
<XTCboarder> i luv'em
<melodie> lol
<mattgirv> please helppp :(
<mattgirv> Hey I have a Parallel Zip Drive, what would it be.. it isn't /dev/sda? :(
<nickrud> hi, slappy16
<slappy16> i havent owned a printer in i dont know how many years now..but lets just say my last one was a dotmatrix
<Bazzi> I hate printers aswell.
<slappy16> hi nickrud!
<Bazzi> I'd like to throw all of um out of the window!
<nickrud> I do like my brother hl5140, though
<nickrud> hpoj sucks
<slappy16> i print to file
<nickrud> hplip sucks
<slappy16> cups or lpr?
<nickrud> cups, I've always used it, it works, but I want :631!
<slappy16> thank bog stern has archives on newsgroups
<slappy16> 631 isnt up?
<hybrid> any updates on when breezy will be ready?
<kakalto> is there anything wrong with cups?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Any idea how to send an Alt+Ctrl+Del in Term. Serv. Client?
<nickrud> ubuntu modified the source, locked it out (whatever the smiley is for intense anger)
<kakalto> hybrid, for release? October for testing? now
<foolip> Fleebailey33, won't "sudo restart" do?
<hybrid> kakalto: so i can finally change me sources.list?
<hybrid> wo0t wo0t
<slappy16> w00t!
<kakalto> hybrid, sure
<synd> bah that
<melodie> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<melodie>  HP
<melodie> 
<melodie> PSC 11xx and 12xx series
<melodie> 
<melodie> hpijs
<melodie> 
<slappy16> so in sources you guys cant say unstable?
<melodie> Yes
<melodie> 
<melodie> Yes
<melodie> 
<melodie> No special installation required
<slappy16> err
<melodie> and it does not work  :s
<slappy16> flood
<djm62> :)
<melodie> ;)
<mello> my Epson Stylus Color 777 worked great when i told hoary i had one
<nickrud> melodie, I just spent the last 2 hours getting 'my' 1210 working
<XTCboarder> xD
<djm62> where the wiki and a real computer conflict....must be a computer problem ;)
<XTCboarder> i have a bjc1000 not connected :p
<hybrid> do i apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get update first
<melodie> nickrud: did you succeed ?
<nickrud> anyone wanna donate a good color laser to a reputable non-profit :)
<nickrud> melodie, yea, finally
<melodie> how did you do that ?
<melodie> I've got the same
<kakalto> is it possible to edit the ubuntu wiki?
<kakalto> to add something?
<hybrid> yes
<djm62> kakalto: you need to join up
<hybrid> kakalto: isnt that the idea of a wiki?
<djm62> kakalto: for free, and with no evil
<nickrud> I reinstalled hpijs, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters, cups, and something else that escapes me at the moment
<melodie> nickrud: I've got this error:
<melodie>  Missing asterisk in column 1 at 1:'/usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-PSC_1210-hpijs.ppd.gz'
<swb> hello all
<melodie> what's about ?
<hybrid> hi
<nickrud> lol
<melodie> hello swb
<kakalto> djm62, ah sign-up
<kakalto> that's a better idea than wikipedia's anyone edirt
<kakalto> *edit
<swb> anyone else had any problems getting hardware acceleration going for ATI Radeon 9250s or similar?
<djm62> kakalto: ah, yeah...damn wossname...aphasia ;)
<nickrud> melodie, sorry, not laughing at you, but the situation :)
<kakalto> :D
<melodie> I know I think
<swb> aimaz, :P
<kakalto> is kde's menu in an xml file?
<melodie> just I'm helping for a documentation and I'd like to find out for the message error
<nickrud> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall cupsys hpijs foomatic-db-hpijs
<swb> can anyone help getting an ATI Radeon working with hardware acceleration
<nickrud> foomatic-filters
<melodie> nickrud: ok I'll try that :)
<melodie> and see anyhow in bug reports site
<nickrud> foomatic-db foomatic-db-engine
<nickrud> and cross your fingers
<melodie> lol!
<spo0nman> cafuego, im using it on my laptop right now...
* aimaz tips pocket hat at swb
<XplOzIon> problem!.. mplayer wont play in fullscreen
<nickrud> kakalto, did you ever get your oggs to mp3s
<kakalto> nickrud, nope
<kakalto> I got over it
<t3rror> can anyone suggest a decent linux solution to be a backup server for windows machines?
<nickrud> :)
<XplOzIon> mplayer doesnt strech movie screen size to full screen, it fill that space with "black"
<kakalto> but... windows has a program that does it, linux I couldn't get it working :(
<spo0nman> XplOzIon, -fs -zoom
<kakalto> !
<kakalto> Idea
<spo0nman> XplOzIon, want to do a  -framedrop too maybe...
<kakalto> I could try to wine teh win program for converting ogg 2 mp3
<EvilSporkMan> spo0nman: you're kidding! I thought that was because of nondebian packages!
<nickrud> wine is evil :)
<EvilSporkMan> kakalto: or you could just pipe the output of oggdec into lame
<spo0nman> EvilSporkMan, what are you talking about?
<EvilSporkMan> spo0nman: mplayer fullscreen
<claint> hi. how can i find out which package a program/file belongs to?
<smo> recoding mp3 to ogg is a bad idea.  Going from one lossy format to another lossy format just looses more fidelity.  Either re-encode from the original source, or stick with what you've got
<kakalto> EvilSporkMan, I tried lots of things to do with oggdec and lame, and they didn't seem to work
<XplOzIon> spo0nman, where i do add that?
<smo> claint: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<EvilSporkMan> kakalto: man oggdec, man lame is all i have to say
<foolip> transcoding is bad, mkay
<spo0nman> EvilSporkMan, i never used any kind of debian/nondebian/marlyn non marlyn packages i compile my own.
<t3rror> no takers on a backup solution?
<EvilSporkMan> and yes, transcoding is bad
<kakalto> smo, no.
<spo0nman> EvilSporkMan, and -fs -zoom works for me
<mishof> Q: what app can i use to make an audio cd into mp3s?
<kakalto> smo, I can't stick with what I have
<claint> thanks smo
<kakalto> smo, my mp3 player doesn't support ogg
<EvilSporkMan> spo0nman: yeah, i didn't realize mplayer had that option
<foolip> mishof, grip is nice
<EvilSporkMan> kakalto: should've got an OGG player =P perhaps a nice GP32?
<nickrud> XplOzIon, I needed to modify ./etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf for vo=xv
<kakalto> EvilSporkMan, true :P
<EvilSporkMan> how's ubuntu-amd64?
<foolip> kakalto, have you gotten oggdec to output some niceness?
<mishof> foolip, thanks ill try it
<XplOzIon> nickrud, that way it plays in full screen?
<spo0nman> EvilSporkMan, best part is I associate media files as gmplayer -fs -zoom  in natulius and my girlfriend can play all the movies she likes....
<kakalto> foolip, nope, and I can't really be bothered messing with it right now
<nickrud> you can even risize the window with the mouse
<foolip> kakalto, you *did* want to transcode vorbis to mp3, right?
<nickrud> when you hit full screen, it'll zoom
<kakalto> foolip, yup
<spo0nman> XplOzIon, when you are running mplayer pass it as command line option ... also do a man mplayer
<XplOzIon> nickrud, thats the problem it doesnt zoom the video
<kakalto> foolip, I might mess with it later. Or possibly just brew up an anti-mp3 argument in my head...
<spo0nman> is gaim-vv in the universe?
* spo0nman does a apt-cache search
<spo0nman> zilch
<kakalto> perhaps I'll complain to the makers of my mp3 player
<EvilSporkMan> kakalto: ogg needs more computing power than MP3
<kakalto> complain they support mp3 & wma not ogg
<kakalto> ah
<kakalto> that makes teh sense
<nickrud> the xv option does for me
<SeamusLP> spo0nman:  Congratulations! come on down, come on down.  You're the lucky person who gets to make a package for the greater good of all!
<spo0nman> SeamusLP, :)
<spo0nman> SeamusLP, i have never read the debian package maintainer's guide
<djm62> what is a good ogg player?
<EvilSporkMan> SeamusLP spo0nman : here's your package: ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install
<djm62> 4G plus
* spo0nman belives the best way to create deb's is alien
* spo0nman hides
<resiak> djm62: ogg123, cplay, mpd, rhythmbox, xmms, noatun, juk
<SeamusLP> EvlSporkMan:  That's not quite for the greater good of all, now is it?
<nickrud> he could always do a checkinstall, and submit that :)
<djm62> resiak: not that side...no dearth of them: hard disk protable
<EvilSporkMan> SeamusLP: sure it is - it saves all of us the headache of making a package
<mcquillg> Can someone recommend a decent editor that will connect via ssh/sftp to edit files in Universe?
<nickrud> mcquillg, emacs, vim, nano
<SeamusLP> EvilSporkMan:  Well I say you're killing two birds with one stone by encouraging him to make a package himself ;)
<spo0nman> SeamusLP, ok honestly tell me how much time will it take? and is there a simple deb that i can untar change and retar to make a package?
<EvilSporkMan> SeamusLP: though honestly...i'll package it for amd64 right after spo0nman comes up with i386 =P
<resiak> djm62: Either the iRiver ones, or the Rio Karma.
<resiak> djm62: Those are the only ones.
<EvilSporkMan> spo0nman: the problem is that you get to maintain the package as new versions of gaim-vv come out
<mcquillg> Yay Karma.
<djm62> damn...are iRiver nice?
<SDr> hm
<SeamusLP> spo0nman:  I've made a simple pkg from source before.  Nothing too complicated.  There are guides out there, though.
<resiak> djm62: I want an iRiver, since they just use usb-storage to transfer stuff. Rio Karma uses a Java applet :|
<djm62> mcquillg: I just opened a remote sftp file in gedit...if you have the server in "Places" it's a double click
<SDr> I don't have any cd drives, nor any floppy drives; is there a way to install ubuntu w/out emulating another pc?
<pixil9> SDr: Install it with knoppix live cd.
<SeamusLP> spo0nman:  I have yet to come across something that needs packaging that isn't maintained by someone else, though.
<pixil9> sorry i didn't read
<SeamusLP> spo0nman:  That I need I mean ;)
<SDr> pixil9, as I pointed out, I don't have any cdroms.
<djm62> resiak: I'm not ideological about it, but all my CDs are ripped to ogg...almost as bad as AAC :-/
<pixil9> SDr: You can do a net install of debian-sarge.. upgrade to sid then upgrade to hoary
<spo0nman> SeamusLP, show me a guide. or some link on ubuntu-devel
<pixil9> though it worked for some ppl.. failed for me
<EvilSporkMan> djm62: what's wrong with OGG? I rip in all OGG because it's not patented
<djm62> EvilSporkMan: nothing's wrong with it, but try getting the consumer portables :(
<SeamusLP> spo0nman:  Do a wiki search.  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org  I'm sure I saw one there
<EvilSporkMan> djm62: i have a GP32
<pixil9> SDr: Does it have a nic?
<EvilSporkMan> djm62: i suppose you could get 32 memory cards...
<SDr> pixil9, nope.
<pixil9> lol.
<SeamusLP> dmj62:  I rip in nothing but ogg.  If I wanted to I could get a portable ogg player as well.  That's good enough for me.
<mishof> Q: the xorg configuration file that is used is located at /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (i know its there, but wanna know if thats the one used by ubuntu ..)
<resiak> djm62: I'll probably be getting an iRiver soon.
<pixil9> Are you going to handtype ubuntu onto it?
<mjr> mishof, in Hoary, yes
<djm62> I meant...if I wanted to play iTunes files, I'd need an iPod, if I want to play ogg, perversely, I don't have much more choice
<mishof> aight thanks :)
<pixil9> Would anyone be able to tell me why a script i put in /etc/init.d with +x won't run on bootup?
<pixil9> I can run it fine manually
<mjr> pixil9, it's not supposed to
<smo> pixil9: You've linked it to the appropriate /etc/rc?.d  ?
<nickrud-away> pixil9, man update-rc.d
<pixil9> oh I didn't know I had to do that
<mjr> pixil9, the links in rc?.d control what's actually run and when
<mishof> Where can i find information about xorg.conf that hoari uses ? im afraid the guide im reading might use some xorg.conf syntax that is outdated ..
<mishof> nvm
<nickrud> mishof, you could try http://x.org :)
<pixil9> Which runlevel would I want to add it to.. it just runs ln -s /dev/radio0 /dev/radio
<pixil9> i did update-rc.d radio defaults and it added it to all of the sections
<nickrud> pixil9, that's exactly how it's supposed to do it :)
<mishof> Can someone guide me (or link me to a guide) on howto patch the kernel (hoary, 2.6.10) with a diff file ? its REALLY important to me ...
<pixil9> o.
<FlyingSquirrel32> How do I search recursivly for a file
<resiak> FlyingSquirrel32: man find
<pixil9> I don't get it. Do you know any docs that explain why that is?
<resiak> mishof: What you want to patch in?
<mink> is there a file(shellscript) that is executed on startup?
<nickrud> 2,3,4,5 are all identical.  I once, as a lark, set up my runlevels so that 2 was my desktop
* malte` is back (gone 01:19:36)
<mishof> resiak, support for my tablet driver (http://perso.wanadoo.fr/septieme/acecad/kernel.html)
<nickrud> 3 was a server http/ntp/apache sever, and 4 an mldonkey server
<resiak> mishof: *shrug* tldp might help
<nickrud> talking about this is kinda frowned about in ubuntu, tho :)
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I think that bittorrent 4.0 doesn't allow more than 3 simultaneous connections.  Perhaps this should be changed?
<mishof> resiak, tldp ??
<FlyingSquirrel32> resiak: I've been fighting with that for a while.
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: It doesn't?
<Frederick> Hi folks can anyone help me to set a safe fstab config?
<Amaranth> I could have sworn I had all 5 or so episodes of the scene downloading at once.
<FlyingSquirrel32> resiak: like this $find -depth 5 path filename
<resiak> mishof: tldp.org
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Not connections, torrents I meant
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Check the FAQ out
<pixil9> SeamusLP, maybe you should get rid of the piece of shit and install Azureus.
<resiak> FlyingSquirrel32: That's not how you use it. man find .
<resiak> FlyingSquirrel32: Look at the -name option
<resiak> FlyingSquirrel32: find path -depth 5 -name filename
<SeamusLP> pixil9:  Azureus is a bloated java program, and it looks like shit.
<Frederick> Hi folks can anyone help me to set a safe fstab config? I have it here http://rafb.net/paste/results/1XqIVP64.html
<FlyingSquirrel32> resiak: Oh, I wasn't sure where to put the option, thanks.
<Frederick> I want my user to listen mp3 from the fat
<mishof> resiak, but im looking for something specific to ubuntu ... otherwise it might differ ..
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: "For this reason, BitTorrent allows up to three simulataneous torrents, however, running BitTorrent this way all the time is not recommended and will likely hurt BitTorrent's overall performance."
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'll look into it.
<resiak> mishof: http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html # I assume that Ubuntu use kernel-package
<a_peck> how do I change my preferred media player to totem? mplayer is bugging with divx encoding
<Amaranth> resiak: You can use it, yes.
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I may go digging through the code in a sec.  It may just be implemented as a constant.
<djm62> Frederick: should be vfat
<pixil9> LOL
<pixil9> Azureus is the best torrent client out there.
<Frederick> djm62, thx
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'll do it when I change the resize stuff.
<pixil9> Have fun using the one window one downloading at 10 kB/s
<mishof> resiak, looks good, ill try it
<pixil9> hahahaha.
<djm62> Frederick: also, in the options column you'll want user,rw
<SeamusLP> pixil9:  Flame flame flame, whatever.
<Frederick> djm62, added
<flames> hi
<djm62> Frederick: or possibly ro (but it's handy to be able to transfer files occasionally)
<FlyingSquirrel32> resiak: This still isn't working :/        find /home/user/.wine -depth 5 -name winecfg  --> find: paths must precede expression
<Frederick> djm62, do you know a good doc about it? I know my cdrom line e also wrong
<sebest> hello anyone sync his phone with evolution?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: In the config set advanced to true.
<pr3vi0uz>  how do u install  a deb file?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: That'll make it resizeable at least.
<sebest> i'd like to buy a phone well support under linux, any advice?
<] BreliC[> pr3vi0uz, dpkg -i filename.deb
<resiak> FlyingSquirrel32: Then I'm baffled -- find still scares me:)
<djm62> Frederick: why did you change the cdrom line?
<Frederick> djm62, I havent changed yet
<FlyingSquirrel32> Anyone understand "Find" here?
<nickrud> lol
<] BreliC[> resiak, don't feel bad... find scares me too.  i've switched to locate
<Frederick> djm62, but that was somethinh like iso-xyz,noauto,user and a bunch of more stuff to make it safe
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  What config?
<nickrud> find is <hard>
<] BreliC[> problem is that running the updatedb each night while using the machine as a pvr seems to make it run like molasses
<djm62> Frederick: under standard ubuntu install, CDs are mounted on insertion (ooh er missus)
<FlyingSquirrel32> nickrud: I love the GUI search of ubuntu, but no recursiveness
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: ~/.bittorrent/data/ui_config set advanced to 1
<Frederick> brb
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Looks like you can set min/max port in there too.
<nickrud> FlyingSquirrel32, that's what I use, or else updatedb and locate with some greps
<nickrud> I can get my mind around that :)
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: what are you looking for?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: That'll give you lots of shiny info about the running torrents too, kinda cool.
<flames> what is the progressbar under the nicklist in in x-chat?
<flames> -in
<Bazzi> lag bar
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'll probably make the resize stuff a seperate option though.
<flames> thx
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: A file named winecfg thats supposed to be in my wine installation.
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Nice man.  Do all package maintainers put that much care into their packages?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Yeah, probably.
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'm not a good packager though, I don't have a diff.gz of my changes. :)
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: from your home directory: find ./ -name winecfg
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  In the config it seems to say that max_files_open is set to 50...
<djm62> (rusty, so just tested that here)
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: That's probably files, not torrents.
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: For multi-file torrents.
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Right
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'll dig into it when I redo this to be a good package.
<djm62> (find is baroque)
<djm62> did we get a url for packaging?
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Alright man, cool
<SQL_Sam> what is an .xpi file do?
<djm62> SQL_Sam: installing mozilla add-ons
<djm62> SQL_Sam: or firefox ones
<SQL_Sam> k - good i got one now how do i use it?
<djm62> SQL_Sam: cross-platform installer
<djm62> SQL_Sam: open the directory in firefox, and click on the file
<SQL_Sam> what is that?
<SQL_Sam> ohh
<djm62> SQL_Sam: the idea is you do it straight from the web, rather than downloading them
<djm62> Anyone suggest some funky and clean backgrounds?
<ax> hello, i have a couple questions, the FAQ tells me how to edit the gnome menu nothing it says to do works
<ax> also i cannot get xterm to change font size (using -fs 20 or whatever)
<ax> any ideas?
<djm62> ax: are you using xterm or gnome-terminal?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: I need to use -depth but can't get it to work.
<mink> is there a file(shellscript) that is executed on startup?
<ax> right now i'm using gnome-terminal but i'd like to use xterm, but i cannot get the font size to increase
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: I think depth is used to limit rather than extend the search
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: at least, find ./ java-archive.* searched recursively to depth 2 here
<limer> how do I check to see if java jre is installed on my machine?
<Bazzi> limer run java --version
<SeamusLP> djm62:  You mean like a color scheme or a background image? I just use a gradiant that fades left to right from black to that reddish-brown that's included in the default ubuntu theme
<limer> Bazzi: thx, will do
<Bazzi> if theres no such command it aint installed
<limer> yes, I see
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: let me try a test.
<limer> I don't see it in synaptic
<flames> where can i find a good samba config howto to make a network between winxp and ubuntu? i want save my files from xp to ubuntu
<djm62> SeamusLP: I'm kind of after unobtrusive tiling...but really something a bit different, Propaganda was good for a while
<limer> Bazzi: does it have an entry in synaptic?  I used the word "java" -- maybe it goes by something else
<Bazzi> limer no, it does not.
<Bazzi> you have to install it manually.
<Bazzi> but ubuntuguide.org should have a tutorial for that
<pixil9> limer: I know how
<SysFail> anybody have a problem updating the kde libs???
<limer> ths
<limer> *thx
<pixil9> limer: Go download the 1.4.2 jre from java.sun.com
<pixil9> http://java.sun.com
<pixil9> get java-package
<limer> I'm looking at java.sun.com as we speak :P
<djm62> I thought there might be some discerning aesthetes here ;)
<limer> why 1.4.2?  I was going to do J2SE 5.0 Update 2
<limer> if poss
<pixil9> limer: Well get 5.0 then doesn't matter
<pixil9> limer: then run make-jpkg jreblahblah5.0.bin
<pixil9> then dpkg -i java.deb
<limer> ty pixil9
<pixil9> np.. someone told me about it the other day
<pixil9> works good
<limer> I hope so as I use quite a few java apps in windows -- preparing for linux as main os ;)
<Bazzi> hehe
<djm62> limer: what ones?
<limer> pauker
<Bazzi> I'll be preparing my migration as well.
<limer> media library
<limer> both great apps
* limer is thinking
<djm62> limewire?
<limer> jbidwatcher
<marska> Hello.. How do I enable Universal repositories?
<limer> believe it or not, no limewire for me
<Bazzi> azureus *cough*
<limer> torrent and dc++ are enough for me ;)
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  advanced = 1 is doing some whacked out shit.  Wouldn't recommend it, ever.
* djm62 isn't getting involved
<limer> and I agree with Bazzi - Azureus kicks arse
<djm62> BT doesn't work for me...damn NAT
* djm62 would otherwise have the new series of Dr Who for the morning train
<Bazzi> djm62 setup the ports correctly ;)
<krusbjorn> g'night
<djm62> Bazzi: not my nat :(
<pixil9> limer: azureus is amazing.
<tcwd> hmm... for some reason, gimp isn't working
<tcwd> the executable file has a lock on it
<marska> Hello.. How do I enable Universal repositories?
<Bazzi> djm62 ohnoes :(
<pixil9> marska: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<FlyingSquirrel32> marska: check out ubuntuguide.org has lots of good info
<djm62> I could just set it up, but it would be rude and technically unnecessary
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Also it deleted the advanced=1 line after I restarted the app.
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: have you configured wine already?
<] BreliC[> pixil9, it is nice, but java makes it slow
<limer> pixil9: couldn't agree more -- I used the default win32 bt client and hated it.  love sf.net so I took a look and have never had the desire to find another bt client
<pixil9> It's not slow
<pixil9> wtf
<pixil9> do you run a p1 233?
<FlyingSquirrel32> I think so. :)
<] BreliC[> nope
<ax> so any idea why the stuff in the faq that says to right click on the menu in order to add stuff to it doesn't work? and the nautalis applications:/// thing doesn't work eiterh
<limer> it eats a bit more memory, that's true -- but I will trade it for it's greatness any day :D
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: The fake windows seems to be all set up if that's what you mean.
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62 : never found my file.
<] BreliC[> for downloading large files and many of them, i'll always pick command line over gui because it's nice and quick
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: I think it doesn't exist
<pixil9> You think that command line is going to speed up your downloads?
<pixil9> lol.
<djm62> ] BreliC[: I don't think that it's cpu/memory limited
<nickrud> ax, they cut menu edit out just before release, because it wasn't quite good enough, and
<] BreliC[> pixil9, no, it's not the downloads that are slow, the program
<nickrud> didn't have time to update the docs :)
<pixil9> azureus is slow?
<limer> am I not able to ./ if permissions are 644?
<ax> ahh, so is there a way to edit the menu?
<Ironfrost> ax: it doesn't work, but there is a third party program that does so
<pixil9> I hit 600+ kB/s regularly using azureus
<] BreliC[> yes, slower to respond to things after a while of running because of java
<nickrud> menu editing is in the wiki, I think
<limer> doesn't seem to matter on the deb packages I have in that folder
<] BreliC[> makes the machine crawl
<chazwurth> ] BreliC[: And why touch a mouse when you don't need to? :)
<djm62> limer: +x premissions are special on directories
<ax> Ironfrost: what is it?
<] BreliC[> chazwurth, exactly!
<Ironfrost> http://myosc.org/ubuntuguide/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<limer> djm62: I don't follow, it's a file
<Ironfrost> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm trying to follow directions from frankscorner.org/index.php?p=wtlib2003 I did it once before.
<Ironfrost> there's a thread on the forums that probably has a more recent version, but that seems to work for now
<djm62> "am I not able to ./ if p..." ?
<] BreliC[> pixil9, again, i'm not talking the *speed* of downloads.. that's fine.. just that java programs in general are slower that's all
<limer> djm62: to "run" a file at cli, it's ./ correct?  maybe I'm just dead wrong here :D
<djm62> limer: ./ is "this directory" (the directory you're in)
<limer> right, I understand b/c of the "dot".  where .. would be "parent of"
<djm62> limer: if you want to run a file in your current directory, you use that
<limer> djm62: use the "dot"?
<djm62> limer: otherwise your shell searches along a series of standard locations for executables
<pixil9> I've never noticed azureus run slow
<pixil9> running*
<djm62> limer: yeah, tha dott :-/
<pixil9> it runs fine
<SysFail> i can sit and watch azureus consume ram
<pixil9> and uses like 2% of my memory and 3% of my cpu
<limer> djm62: that's weird, I can't autocomplete with tab
<djm62> limer: to see where your shell searches otherwise, type "echo $PATH" literally
<FlyingSquirrel32> when my pc boots, it tries to sync the time with ntp.ubuntulinux.org. how do I stop it from happening?
<SysFail> longer it runs the more the system crawls
<WhiteRabbit> SysFail, what is your java version
<djm62> limer: also the first stage to find out why tab-completion isn't working
<Mipfi> how can i install new themes and icons in xfce that i have downloadet ?
<djm62> limer: damn...I forgot your original query... odd numbers are executable, evens aren't
<SysFail> java version "1.5.0_02"
<ax> ow can i use a different window manager? like openbox
<flames> has gnome a filemanager like kde krusader?
<limer> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<djm62> so 644 isn't...you want 744
<djm62> and it won't tab-complete if it isn't executable
<limer> interesting
<djm62> to change the permissions "chmod +x filename"
<] BreliC[> SysFail, yeah, it's crazy how the computer becomes slow after overnight downloading with Azureus...
<limer> 744 still requires "sudo" correct?
<] BreliC[> really annoys me
<b2s> djm62: you rarely ever want 744.  probaly you mean either 700 or 755
<limer> since only root would have x
<chazwurth> ax: apt-get install openbox, or use synaptic to do it
<ax> i have installed it
<smouche> are there no channel ops available for #kubuntu?  lately it's just homophobic tirades and rants about politicians in there.
<mkde> hi there, does anyone know anything about video player plugins for firefox? I've installed mozilla-mplayer, but its not working great: I can't control the video at all (i.e. restart, pause etc) and its generally rubbish. Can anyone help me?
<djm62> limer: chmod +x will make it executable to everyone, and you will still need sudo (and think about where the file came from_
<chazwurth> ax: I have to run for 15 min. or so, if you still need help when I get back, feel free to grab me
<limer> djm62: but to execute it would simply be "dot"filename ?
<djm62> limer: yes :)
<limer> notice "." didn't show in echo $PATH
<mkde> ./
<djm62> limer: that's why you have to type it
<b2s> smouche: that sucks.  are there channels like ubuntu-ot or ubuntu-chat or kubuntu-discussion or anything like that?
<limer> I was reading in "running linux" that dot should be in path
<limer> I see
<mkde> b2s, smouche there is an #ubuntu-offtopic chan, but of course you can create more
<smouche> b2s -- don't know, there should be.  I could argue with the guy, but it would just encourage him.
<limer> interesting.  so windows essentially tells it to run any executable in it's own dir
<mkde> anyone on my plugin question??
<djm62> limer: you wouldn't want to accidentally download a file which would have the same name as a common command and do something quite different... . in $PATH is a matter of taste, though
<b2s> smouche: maybe you can convince him/them to go to that other channel
<mkde> smouche, yeah normally asking someone to go to #ubuntu-offtopic politely will work
<smouche> thanks, mkde.  Next time I'm in there I'll put #ubuntu-offtopic up -- and probably join it myself!
* djm62 realises that using . (dot) straight after ...(ellipsis) was a bad idea
<limer> :P
<limer> djm62: so you know, I could ./ after sudo but not "."
<limer> ./ worked
<limer> I think I must have misunderstood you earlier
<djm62> limer: yeah...I seem to have verbally whipped myself :-/
<] BreliC[> OFF-TOPIC for one sec ;)  Does anyone know how to grab a list of all channels (in IRC) but specify a search string?  I'm using xChat
<mkde> yes
<mkde> ] BreliC[, /cs list *example*
<] BreliC[> mkde, ahh, thanks
<qwe> how would I config the firewall to allow connections on port X?
<tomukas> hi, is there something like an .aspx-plugin for rythmbox?
<djm62> qwe: I believe the ports are open, but with no services running, by default
<limer> djm62: hmmm.  I guess it would be dot and then slash to represent a directory
<limer> is that a fair analogy?
<djm62> limer: the slash is to separate the "." directory name from the filename in that directory
<jubei> Do I have to run anything after I have modified /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<limer> I see
<mkde> jubei, update-grub, if you've maintained the debian style configuration format in there
<djm62> limer: filenames which start with a dot are allowed, and are traditionally hidden
<limer> djm62: right, unless you -a with ls
<djm62> limer: yeah...not actually hidden, just kept from annoying you
<qwe> djm62: really? well, I apt-get'd ircd-hybrid but my other boxen can't connect to it
<limer> hmmm.  so to exec a hidden file >> ./.filename ?
<sick-headache> anyone here thats good with xhtml and css?
<djm62> qwe: is it running and configured?
<qwe> it's running with the default config
<limer> djm62: or must it be "unhidden" first?
<djm62> sick-headache: I've done a fair bit, if it's not too horrible
<djm62> limer: no, you were quite right ./.file
<sick-headache> dju62 no it fairly easy
<sick-headache> i pm you
<jubei> mkde: but how does update-grub know not to "generate the menu.lst"?
<limer> djm62: thx bro, good to know
<mkde> jubei, i don't know much about it, but it does the biz.
<djm62> anytime
* limer thinks djm62 deserves a beer
<jubei> mkde: cause the manual says first time you run it i generates the list
<djm62> ;)
<ax> ok, so that is better :) (using open box now) but xterm still won't use anthing other than the default font size
* limer passes virtual Weihenstephaner
<jubei> mkde: then "The user must set the two options update-grub uses. Then re-run the update-grub script to update the menu.lst file using the default's that have been set"
<djm62> band practise night...consumption has been quite adequate
<limer> hahaha
<jubei> mkde: So I wanna know its not gonna generate the list. I want it just to update with my additions.
<mkde> jubei, you can trust the manual more than me
<limer> woot!  I just thought that I can always lynx file.html if I lose X windows
<jubei> =)
<limer> slackware taught me some lessons too :D
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: How can I apend a letter to the names of all of the files in a dir?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: you want the "rename" command or a very small shell script
<mkde> jubei, try without doing it, see if your changes have been applied
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: "mv" definitely _isn't_ what you wat
<nickrud> lol
<jubei> mkde, well I havnt run it once yet. Surly you have to run it at least once. I did with lilo
<mkde> jubei, give it a try :) grub works differently to lilo
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: looks like I also need to learn perl.
<pretender84> will resizing a reiserfs partition through partition magic damage the linux installation contained on it at all?
<cens0red> hey I just installed firestarter, and went through wizard process. Is that all I need to do with it? Is there no further set up needed?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: "rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *"  will do what I need.
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: 0-0
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: I have no idea what you need...
<helloyo> is there a fix to hal?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: didn't work. How do I append a letter to all of the names?
<mkde> helloyo, what's wrong with it?
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: I've got two big folders of pics (from my vacation :) ) and I want to put them in the same folder. but must have diff. names.
<limer> pretender84: I've known older versions of PQMagic to screw things up
<limer> even with standard NTFS or FAT32
<qwe> does ubuntu come with sshd preconfigured?
<bpuccio> qwe: no
<qwe> bpuccio: no wonder
<qwe> what's the package name?
<mkde> openssh-server qwe
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, what about using 'basename'?
<qwe> thanks mkde
<bpuccio> qwe: brian@alpha:~ $ apt-cache search sshd
<bpuccio> openssh-server - Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<j-me> I've just upgraded from warty to hoary, and I'm having troubles with playing oggs/mp3 from my gnump3d server (works fine on a debian Sarge desktop I have)
<] BreliC[> as in 'for i in *.jpg; do rename `basename $i`$i + 'a'; done
<limer> hmmm.  I installed java and can't use it at the cli
<] BreliC[> or something similar
<] BreliC[> syntax is wrong i'm sure
<j-me> rhythmbox seems retarded, and xmms and beep just freeze
<j-me> any ideas?
<mkde> j-me, can you play local mp3s ok?
<tomukas> and is one of them able to play aspx?
<FlyingSquirrel32> j-me: whats wrong with RB
<j-me> I don't have any.
<j-me> I use my home server wherever I go..
<limer> ahh
<j-me> RB bails saying...
<mkde> j-me, transfer one and test? it would be good to rule out that option
<helloyo> mkde, sorry, i always get a hal error, and my desktop doesn't load properly, i removed it (along with gnome-volume manager), which stopped the problem, but with a loss of functionability
<j-me> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type application/x-id3
<tomukas> okidoki
<chazwurth> limer: Not in your path?
<FlyingSquirrel32> j-me: what are you playing?
<mkde> helloyo, have you tried with a fresh user? If your system is upgraded properly and you get the bug with a fresh user, then file a bug
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, ^^
<j-me> FlyingSquirrel32: what in terms of music?
<limer> chazwurth: yeah, I had to ./
<mkde> j-me, transfer one and test? it would be good to rule out that option
<limer> only one problem, I don't want it installed there
<j-me> sure. will do
<FlyingSquirrel32> j-me: what type of file, mp3's?
<limer> I wasn't thinking.  /bin/java would make more sense
<mkde> FlyingSquirrel32, mp3 and ogg
<mrproper> I haven't seen an update in Ubuntu Horay since it went stable.  Is this right?
<mkde> mrproper, nor me
<k4rl> in http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu section starting and stopping, point 21, anyone know how to fix that?
<chazwurth> limer: Mine's in /usr/java/; that's where Sun's installer put it.
<nickrud> you guys don't run kde then :)
<k4rl> my eth0 interface is only extremely rarely connected,
<limer> chazwurth: do you know how I can safely kill it so I can reinstall?
<j-me> mp3 for the particular one I mentioned. I'll try ogg
<mrproper> mkde, Oh okay, cool.
<chazwurth> limer: What installation method did you use? Most likely you can just remove the directory.
<cens0red> Hey I installed firestarter, and now it won't let me connect to my psybnc. Where can I set the rules to make it allow it?
<limer> self installing binary
<mkde> k4rl, not that I know of
<k4rl> well that sucks.
<chazwurth> limer: Yeah, just remove the directory it created for itself.
<mkde> k4rl, yes i agree with you/him. You can remove the service of course
<k4rl> thanks, I guess :)
<limer> I'm not sure why sun would want /usr/java
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: what are your filenames?
<limer> I was thinking /bin/java
<FlyingSquirrel32> j-me: I'm a noob too, but do you need to install codecs? I don't think so but perhaps.
<limer> but what do I know
<k4rl> I guess removing the service is probably best, I don't want to just outright disable eth0,
<mkde> k4rl, maybe check bugzilla just in case they don't know about it
<j-me> ogg works
<k4rl> though I'd really like it to be a bit smarter if the interface doens't have link.
<mkde> j-me, ok then i guess you don't have mp3 support
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: dscn0050.jpg is an example
<j-me> ? what ? isn't that a redhatism?
<nickrud> cens0red, there's a couple of tabs or something on the gui. you can open or close ports or hosts there
<mkde> j-me, are you talking to me?
<j-me> mkde : yes - sorry
<mkde> j-me, cool thanks, just that the channel moves fast
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: and you have identically-named files in different directories?
<chazwurth> limer: You might make links at, for example, /bin/java or /usr/bin/java; but it would be silly to put all of the installed files in those places.
<cens0red> nickrud can't find a tab that enables me to do that.
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: some yes
<mkde> j-me, you won't have mp3 support by default. check out http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for information on what you don't have that you might want
<nickrud> been a while, I guess I might as well start a firewall :)
<j-me> mkde: ahh - ta. will do
<limer> wish me luck, first time rm -rf ;)
<mainer> censored,read the docs,  www.fs-security.com   ,when in doubt,google
<mkde> j-me, quick fix for RB is to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<j-me> mkde: cool
<FlyingSquirrel32> j-me: perhaps you could install the codecs from ubuntuguide.org? Just a weak sugg. can't hurt.
<mkde> ewwww
<hybrid> ok i edited my sources.list then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but when i restart it says 5.04 Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog
<limer> thank god for absolute paths ;)
<mkde> j-me, that page I posted is more reliable than ubuntuguide.org at the moment
<chazwurth> Heh
<FlyingSquirrel32> cool, I was right !
<j-me> mkde: incidentally, with oggs, RB reaches the end of the track and then complains Unexpected end of stream!
<mkde> bizarre
<mkde> j-me, maybe that is a bug with streaming media
<nickrud> cens0red, the tab is policy
<FlyingSquirrel32> j-me: It works nice once you got the right codecs installed
<j-me> OK, I'll try and report back
<jubei> Ok I compiled the new kernel and set it up in grub, but when I try to boot it i get "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)" what can I do?
<cens0red> nickrud well I've "allowed" incoming connections from my psybnc's host. Still can't connect to while the firewall is on though.
<mkde> jubei, do you have an initrd?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: rename 's/\.jpg/X\.jpg/' *.jpg
<jubei> i'm following a guide that says dont use it
<mkde> jubei, is the guide an ubuntu guide?
<jubei> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto
<jubei> yep
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: in the appropriate directory will change dfsc3497.jpg to dfsc3497X.jpg
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: perfect.
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: Is it too complicated to explain?
<nickrud> cens0red, then the firestarter site sounds like a good place to start :)
<mkde> jubei, sure you got all the config right?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: then mv ./appropriatedirectory/* ./targetdirectory/
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: yeah I got the rest.
<limer> hmmm.  I had to sudo to mkdir in /bin
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: sort of...it's a regular expression and books /have/ been written on them
<limer> now java doesn't want to install
<cens0red> nickrud even better idea - read an iptables tutorial and configure a firewall myself.
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: its not a perl expression?
<jubei> mkde: I have no idea. I dont know what "Unless you include the right kernel drivers into a boot image with initrd, then be sure to compile directly into the kernel (statically, not modules) the drivers for:" means
<jubei> mkde: the howto kinda doesnt elaborate on that
<mkde> jubei, compiling statically means that you need to press "y" instead of "m"
<nickrud> deeper than I want to go; I'm going to be using shorewall now that I've started.
<chazwurth> limer: 1) Don't install it in /bin and 2) If you're trying to install it as your user, you'll have to sudo to install it as well
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: but "s" means switch/swap the first bit is the "search" expression (the . needs a \ before it because dots have another meaning in regexps)
<limer> chazwurth: uggh, now you tell me :P
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: and the second bit is the "replace" expression (again with the backslash)
<jubei> mkde: after make oldconfig?
<limer> I installed to /bin/java
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: perl uses regexps, but they are much older than perl
<mkde> jubei, hang on let me look at the guide
<nickrud> the config that comes with the docs should still set up a firewall with all establish outgoing accepted, and ident pings.
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: and they've lasted this long because they are effective ;)
<nickrud> or inbound on established outgoing )
<chazwurth> limer: Eh, I'd suggest installing it where it wants to go, but it won't destroy anything
<mkde> jubei, make oldconfig will just give you the same configuration as the ubuntu kernel. You need to run "make menuconfig" to specify your own configuration
<limer> it doesn't suggest man, that's just it
<limer> chazwurth: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/install-linux.html
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: I see the idea. I'll read on the train home. Thanks for everything. I'll be leaving now.
<limer> this is what I thought it might do and ended up with the binaries in the depths of my home folder
<mkde> j-me, i hope you get it working because you have done me a nice favour, showing me the existence of gnump3d
<chazwurth> limer: When you run the installer, it doesn't have a default location?
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: http://sitescooper.org/tao_regexps.html (wget it ;))
<limer> no -- this version installs to the cd
<jubei> mkde, I used make oldconfig then make xconfig to update my processor but thats about it. In make xconfig do I adjust the link mode?
<chazwurth> limer: That's because you didn't install it as root
<j-me> mkde:  gnump3d rocks
<chazwurth> Oh
<limer> even as root, it doesn't ask -- sorry, doing "sudo"
<chazwurth> Hmm
<j-me> mkde: written by steve kemp - so you know it's good
<j-me> security wise
<chazwurth> Well, so it goes
<mkde> j-me, who is he?
<mkde> jubei, what is gods name are you doing compiling the kernel then?
<limer> what version of java did you have installed chazwurth ?
<j-me> debian security audit team lead
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: cool, just learned another thing. Thanks.
<mkde> jubei, there is absolutely no point recompiling a kernel just to change the processor
<limer> I think things have changed in 5.0 a bit.  for ex djm62 said I could use "--version" which is now slightly different (-version)
<chazwurth> limer: 1.5.0_02; it's possible the installer did the same for me and I just put it where I did out of habit.
<j-me> mkde: thanks now listening to Becks new album :-)
<mkde> j-me, ok so it is safe too then
<jubei> mkde I added a patch for 500hz mouse polling
<djm62> I i'nt say nutt'n
<mkde> jubei, ok that's more like it ;)
<chazwurth> Eh, --version still doesn't work for me :)
<limer> oh well, if I have to kill it later it's self-contained right :P
<mkde> jubei, right yes make xconfig is the same as make menuconfig more or less
<jubei> mkde, How do I set it to statically link?
<mkde> jubei, do you mean compile drivers statically?
<jubei> mkde, yeah if thats how I get rid of the kernel panic I mentioned earlier
<server> no you need to fix grub/lilo
<jubei> HEH
<server> if im replying to the right message i saw earlier
<server> vfs error on boot, right?
<djm62> jubei: I suspect you've lost an initrd somewhere
<mkde> jubei, i can't tell you for sure how to get rid of that, but if you are not using an initrd it may be that you need to build at least the filesystem drivers into the kernel, using YES rather tan MODULE
<server> you dont even need initrd
<mkde> djm62, he has intentionally omitted initrd
<djm62> 0_0
<jubei> but the guide says dont use an initrd
<danwolf> I am having a hal problem, when I login to gnome, I get a "Failed to initialize HAL" erro, then I have to kill dbus-daemon-1 to get gnome to fully come up. Then I have about 20 20-hal.hotplug running and about the same 10-hal.dev
<danwolf> someone please help
<server> danwolf... uname -a
<server> which kernel are you using?
<mkde> sounds like 11
<jubei> mkde, i'm never prompted it that respect =)
<pakkiri> which is faster ? X.org or Xfree86
<pakkiri> which uses more memory?
<danwolf> server: Linux foshizzle 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<server> hrm..
<djm62> pakkiri: I think it depends more on other factors
<jubei> im using linux-source-2.6.10
<Trickyphillips> Hello #Ubuntu. :)
<pakkiri> I have 256MB RAM
<mkde> jubei, i've never used make xconfig, but there will be a way to select and deselect drivers
<jubei> I followed this guide http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto
<pakkiri> I switched to hoary a few days back
<danwolf> when I try killing a bunch of the hotplugs, I get a kill process in zombie status
<pakkiri> It's been very slow
<mkde> danwolf, have you tried with a fresh user?
<danwolf> fresh user
<pakkiri> is Enlightenment faster than Gnome?
<danwolf> I tried reinstalling ubuntu alltogether last night
<pakkiri> I have a P-III 850
<djm62> pakkiri: sluggish, or pathologically slow?
<mkde> pakkiri, yes but not as feature rich
<pakkiri> djm62: pathetically slow when I use Eclipse
<pakkiri> slow otherwise
<jubei> mkde, its pretty much laid out the same as menuconfig
<danwolf> mkde: tried reinstalling ubuntu alltogether last night
<pakkiri> mkde: feature rich as in what?
<mkde> danwolf, definitely file a bug, even if you can fix it
<danwolf> I have
<danwolf> want the link?
<djm62> eclipse didn't slow down your system before?
<mkde> danwolf, i won't be able to fix it, but better people will :)
<mkde> pakkiri, gnome manages lots of desktop configuration for you, whereas enlightenment is much more streamlined
<mkde> pakkiri, try both and see what you prefer
<mkde> jubei, right, and how do you select and deselect drives?
<pakkiri> mkde: I don't have much space on my disk to try both
<mkde> jubei, *drivers
<limer> where is the PATH file located?
<mkde> pakkiri, how much have you got?
<djm62> can anyone else confirm that http://dean.edwards.name/IE7 *CRASHES* firefox?
<djm62> (on your own head be it)
<mkde> yes
<mkde> confirmed
<mkde> interesting
<k4rl> boom!
<limer> djm62: confirmed
<k4rl> half renders, then byebye
<k4rl> also, why isn't firefox in a new process :(
<k4rl> that took down all my windows :(
<djm62> limer: it's not a file, it's a variable...it gets set from .bashrc or .profile and is then stored in memory
<jubei> mkde, Device Drivers...Block devices...
<limer> I need to edit it after a botched added path
<limer> thx
<nickrud> ephiphany crashed too
<djm62> limer: "env" command shows all other environmental variables
<danwolf> server: any ideas, please?
<mkde> jubei, but what do you actually PRESS in order to change the configuration
<danwolf> mkde: ca you try?
<djm62> I apologise everyone :( I did put big letters
<mkde> danwolf, literally don't have a clue, how long has the bug been filed?
<jubei> mkde, dunno. I'm quite happy to run menuconfig =)
<danwolf> week and a half or so
<danwolf> mkde: week and a half or so
<danwolf> lemm look
<k4rl> do you know if there is a way to make firefox use a new process?
<server> nope, sorry
<server> i was lookin for the obvious
<danwolf> mkde: I will paste you the bug link
<mkde> jubei, ok when you run menuconfig, when you want to compile a driver statically, you press "y", A * (star) sign appears next to it. When you want to compile it as a module, you press "M".
<mkde> danwolf, can't hurt
<nickrud> but it restarted all the windows :)
<danwolf> mkde: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<jubei> mkde ok
<dg23> i came here lookinf for help, i couldn't figure out how to change the color depth from 24 bit to 32 bit
<dg23> in gnome 2.10
<danwolf> mkde: I found something somewhere that said that I could put a line in my grub kernel params to fix it
<djm62> wow.../etc/bash_completion is a minor OS on its own
<danwolf> mkde: but when I do that I get an error on start up about failed to find ide-mod module
<slappy17> whats the line?
<danwolf> mkde: so I don't think that that is even working
<mkde> j-me, ah this is so good... i don't need a samba server now
<XTCboarder> anybody know how to condig php on apache2? my scripts wont work....
<mkde> danwolf, :/
<danwolf> mkde: any idea about that module?
<jubei> mkde, I wouldnt minde making an initrd if that is a better way to go either. What is and initrd?
<mkde> danwolf, none sorry
<limer> djm62: can't find it in ~/.bashrc
<slappy17> jubei: whats going on?
<slappy17> you cant boot, rightA?
<djm62> limer: I just pasted you mine (hope you don't mind)
<k4rl> what is the advantage in making an initrd image anyway?
<slappy17> if you want to load modules before the machine boots
<mkde> jubei, i'll pass you over to slappy17 if you don't mind, i need to sleep now
<limer> that's cool
<slappy17> rgr
<slappy17> can you fill me in?  i missed the original question
<mkde> slappy17, he has followed the guide on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto but hasn't compiled anything into the kernel
<mkde> slappy17, and he hasn't got an initrd
<slappy17> ahh..so he has no networking?
<mkde> slappy17, kernel panic on boot
<j-me> mkde: incidentally, still getting the end of stream error in RB
<slappy17> lilo or grub
<mkde> grub
<slappy17> and where is he?
<j-me> but xmms works fine once I changed to esounds
<slappy17> go sleep, man
<jubei> HEH
<mkde> j-me, yes that is a hoary bug
<slappy17> does he have his menu.1st around or grub.config?
<jubei> ok thanks for your help mkde
<j-me> ahh, ok cool. I prefer xmms anyway.
<slappy17> jubei...show me what you did for you new kernel in grub
<mkde> j-me, i mean the esound one. RB might be an upstream bug maybe?
<slappy17> tell me what steps you took real quick
<jubei> slappy17, I followed this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto
<slappy17> ya, but what did you do
<j-me> mkde: ah ok. well I might look into it a little further then
<jubei> but I didnt know what "Unless you include the right kernel drivers into a boot image with initrd, then be sure to compile directly into the kernel (statically, not modules) the drivers for:" meant
<mkde> ok good luck jubei
<mkde> night
<slappy17> dl kernel(which) make menuconfig, make modules ; make modules_install cp bzimage..edit grub.conf
<slappy17> ok, heres the rule of thumb...you only need to build in stuff that is absolutly required for booting..ie, ide, cpu, scsi, etc.
<transgress> okay... my dvd's are still a little jerky... is there any tweaking i can do to speed them up?  and would the nvidia xorg driver work better than the nv xorg driver for dvd's?
<slappy17> modules for your devices, cdrom, network card,
<slappy17> lsmod and lspci are your friends to determine what you need
<slappy17> use that and go through /usr/src/linux/.config to see whats 'm' and 'y'
<slappy17> so..given all of that..where are you?
<jubei> well
<transgress> does ubuntu do updates to generic kernels?
<nickrud> transgress, big time
<slappy17> ah..im looking at that link you sent me
<transgress> like that will update to my computer automatically?  or after my install do i need to do my own kernels?
<nickrud> slappy, you do know your kernels :)
<slappy17> too many times...too much
<slappy17> ;)
<nickrud> I quit :)
<slappy17> lol
<slappy17> goin to sleep?
<danwolf> anyone else have any ideas for me?
<jubei> i'm followinging this guide http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelByHandHowto and it doesnt say to do make modules
<danwolf> I been trying for weeks
<slappy17> make modules_install install
<jubei> yep
<nickrud> naw, still at my desk, looking at irc for a moment :)
<slappy17> ohh..ya, you dont do that in 2.6
<transgress> i'll probably do a custom when .12 comes out
<jubei> I think I either need to use an initrd or change some drivers to static
<slappy17> it's out
<slappy17> linux posted it up today
<slappy17> linus
<slappy17> w/ git..no more BitKeeper!! NOO!!
<slappy17> http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=111404524303075&w=2
<jubei> So now I just need to find out which ones to do static
<transgress> it is?
<transgress> i guess i'll have to get to that then
<slappy17> well..prepatch
<slappy17> 2.6.11.7 is still stable
<transgress> i find it annoying to do updates on kernels too often running 3 linux systems...
<transgress> all 3 different chipsets
<transgress> and hardware
<slappy17> bah....ya, no kidding
<jubei> slappy17, how can i determine what drivers to make built-in?
<beggar> I made this question here but I hadnt found a solution...so...i want to run a script (that initializes my internet connection) in the boot...and as ubuntu don't have rc.local, how can  i do this?
<slappy17> you build them in if you need it to boot your pc
<bpuccio> has anyone had issues when connecting to more then 2 IRC servers with GAIM?  I seem to get kicked off one when signing on to a third
<transgress> is it possible to get really good dvd playback on linux?
<jubei> slappy17, i'm gonna need more detail, eg do I need monitor dirvers? ext3 drivers? ntfs drivers?
<slappy17> you dont need a monitor to boot, if you use ext3, then you need it to boot
<slappy17> stuff like that
<slappy17> network cards are not needed to boot unless you pxe...so module
<slappy17> get it?
<jubei> slappy17, so I should just check the stuff I think then compile and if it doesnt work try again =) ?
<limer> guess you don't have to specify --jar with java anymore :D
<slappy17> lather, rinse, repeat
<jubei> HEH
<nickrud> lol
<slappy17> you probably wont get it the first few tries, but you will
<slappy17> make sure your new kernel is in the right spot and grub see's it
<slappy17> i thought you were having a grub issue earlier
<djm62> no mo bitkeeper :-/
<scorpix> i got this error when i do apt-get upgrade in hoary:
<scorpix> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<transgress> bleh and the sound is offstep
<scorpix>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<scorpix> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jubei> slappy17, ok more questions now. Have the patches allready been applied to the kernel I downloaded?
<scorpix>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<transgress> is there a good dvd ripper for linux?
<slappy17> wait...you're patching?
<slappy17> ok..i didnt see that part
<djm62> transgress: drip will work...but it's not wonderful
<slappy17> patch --dry-run
<jubei> slappy17, I downloaded the source applied the 500hz mouse polling patch (the whole reasone I'm doing this) and I want to know how to get the -32 on the end of my kernel version now.
<Ironfrost> transgress: bleh and the sound is offstep  <--  I had that problem with Xine, but VLC worked fine
<djm62> nightski urbi et orbi
<slappy17> ahhhh...ok..when you patched it, was it suppose to be a new option in the menu?
<slappy17> did you run the patch?
<slappy17> how did they package it?
<jubei> I ran the patch
<jubei> it was just a .diff file
<slappy17> no errors?  in the instructions, what did it tell you to do after the install
<slappy17> ahh..ok...so.  it didnt say anything about enabling it in the menu, right?
<jubei> there was one rejected part of the patch but I fixed it.
<jubei> no, dont need to enable it in the menu
<slappy17> ok..so as long as the readme didnt say anything else, then you should be good to run make on the kernel
<slappy17> so is the 500hz polling make it more sensitive?
<jubei> well
<slappy17> can anyone use it?
<transgress> i can't get any sound with blc
<transgress> vlc
<jubei> i'm a hardcore quakeworlder =)
<transgress> but the video playback is a lot better
<jubei> yeah sure slappy
<transgress> any tips?
<slappy17> ahh
<jubei> difference between 125hz and 500hz means each frame it takes 6-7 samples instead of 1-2
<jubei> so if you move the mouse fast its still accurate
<slappy17> ohhh...nice
<slappy17> do you have a link?
<jubei> yep...
<jubei> ftp://gibbage.mine.nu/tools/500hz%20USB%20Mouse%20Patches/
<jp> what?
<slappy17> ty!
<jp> resolution with 500 hz?
<jp> wtf
<jubei> slappy you can go up to 1000hz if your mobo/mouse supports it
<jp> oh
<jp> mouse 
<slappy17> whoa..do you edit the diff?
<jubei> i have mx300 which goes up to 1000hz but my mobo only does 500hz
<jubei> you dont need to edit the diff but...
<jubei> with the source i d/l usb_deregister(&hid_driver); and hiddev_exit(); are one each others lines =)
<jubei> so patch winges
<jubei> oh
<jubei> if you want 1000hz you just edit the diff, yeah
<jubei> or the source
<jubei> change static unsigned hid_mouse_poll_interval to 1 for 1000hz
<slappy17> ahh...ok, im goin through it
<slappy17> oh, thanks!
<jubei> also
<jubei> go here for info http://gibbage.mine.nu/forum/
<jubei> Do you play any games slappy?
<slappy17> uhh..not as much lately, but i like bf 1942
<slappy17> i dont game on linux though...
<robertj> ok, general linux question, I moved a disk from one computer to another and yaboot loaded but couldn't find the partition
<slappy17> looks like you code, though
<slappy17> so whats up w/ the kernel now?  are you going to try it?
<jubei> I still have questions =)
<slappy17> okay, shoot
<jubei> ubuntu has patches on the kernel
<jubei> eg
<transgress> is there a way to make VLC use esd?
<transgress> or what do i need to stop to get VLC sound to work...
<jubei> i'm running 2.6.10-5-686 and I want to know how to get the -5 on the end of my kernel when I compile it.
<slappy17> honestly, i always download my kernel from www.kernel.org and start from scratch
<slappy17> ohh....i just saw this
<jubei> does the -5 mean patches have been applyied to the kernel?
<smo> jubei: I believe it indicates that it's the fifth build that ubuntu have packaged
<slappy17> ya..
<jubei> ok
<slappy17> its nothing but for them
<slappy17> you can change it in def config
<slappy17> defconfig
<jubei> so what can I do with /usr/src/linux-patches/i386/2.6.10/ ?
<jubei> I tried running /usr/src/linux-patches/i386/2.6.10/debian/patch-2.6.10-34 on the source I d/l but it seemed they had allready been applied, would this be the case?
<crimsun> jubei: yes, it (/they for broken-out) has been applied already to linux-source-2.6.10
<crimsun> jubei: the -5- is an epoch signifying an ABI bump
<jubei> also, I selected pentium 4 in make xconfig does this mean I made a 686 kernel because it doesnt say that in the name, it just says "vmlinuz-2.6.10" ?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> the filename vmlinuz is a generic one
<jubei> cool, thanks
<Quest-Master> Any Urdu or Hindi speaking Ubuntu users here?
<jp> hi guys, i'm compiling something and I got that: /usr/share/aclocal/pkg.m4:5: warning: underquoted definition of PKG_CHECK_MODULES //  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'
<jp> what this can be? thanks :/
<fsapo> hi there fellows :) somebody could help me with some dependencies stuff?
<fsapo> i m trying to install some packages but it goes to some "unstallable" dapendecies
<fsapo> is there a way to force it?
<crimsun> jp: it's a warning and doesn't affect anything. It means that the macro needs to be enclosed with brackets [] .
<fsapo> like
<fsapo> Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<fsapo> this is stressing me :(
<jp> crimsun mm my problem is configure was stopped by that... :/
<crimsun> fsapo: why do you have sid lines on your hoary system?
<transgress> bleh so vlc plays the dvd really well, but i can't get sound for anything
<crimsun> jp: no, either something below or above it
<mrhodes> hey guys, i just messed up trying to update my 386 kernel to 686 and deleted the 386 modules.. now 686 kernel hasn't been lilo'd properly, and i can't get back into gnome as my 386 modules are gone.. what's the package called?
<fsapo> crimsun, sid lines?
<transgress> is there a dvd player that will use esd?
<transgress> and work well
<crimsun> fsapo: -21 is only in sid.
<mrhodes> linux-image-386-
<phillipc> hey how can I run the synaptic GUI from the CLI? it needs root privelidges but doesn't ask me for a pw
<fsapo> crimsun, i dont really know.. but how should i solve it?
<fsapo> crimsun, i m trying to install trasncode
<crimsun> transgress: install vlc-esd
<fsapo> crimsun, but some stupid dependencies isnt working at all =/
<mrhodes> please someone help me reinstall the 386 kernel modules
<crimsun> fsapo: are you following a guide or a howto or something?
<mrhodes> specifically nvidia drivers
<transgress> crimsun: thanks a lot
<fsapo> crimsun, no.. i m installing by myself
<crimsun> phillipc: use aptitude instead or apt-get or dselect
<fsapo> crimsun, i want to ruin the dvd::rip
<fsapo> crimsun, but it depends on trasncode.. that dependes on some "unstallable" stuff
<crimsun> mrhodes: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<amonkey> is there a real encoder that i can get from synaptic? and if not, any other place?
<phillipc> crimsun: I just want to execute the gui from a shortcut or the CLI
<hypno> mrhodes apt-cache search 386 modules
<crimsun> amonkey: www.real.com or www.helixcommunity.org
<mrhodes> hypno thanks
<transgress> hey crimsun is there something i need to edit to get this vlc-esd to work or is it automagic?
<crimsun> transgress: you may have to configure vlc to use esd, if so, it'll be in the preferences
<fsapo> crimsun, i just bought a dvd recorder and i dont want to install windows just to backup some movies :(
<transgress> k
<pixil9> you mean pirate movies
<pixil9> :P
<fsapo> pixil9, if you think that way :)
<fsapo> pixil9, i just want to rent and backup it up for watching later hehe ;)
<pixil9> i got about 200 burned dvds now
<crimsun> fsapo: dvd+rw-tools
<pixil9> and 100 svcds
<Patrick`> I have a fresh install of Hoary here, and when I log in via ssh or the console, my .bashrc and/or .bash_profile aren't processed
<pixil9> I figure it's only 6 grand of stolen stuff
<Patrick`> they are if I then call "bash" again
<fsapo> pixil9, i have a colletion of xvid stuff and dont really like vcd :P
<fsapo> pixil9, mainly animes :)
<SQL_Sam> does ubuntu come with acrobat reader?
<pixil9> i like svcds cuz they play on my dvd player
<pixil9> but ihad to pick 1 out of like 30 at visions.. only one that played them
<crimsun> SQL_Sam: no. Use debian-marillat for that, or use xpdf
<fsapo> pixil9, hehe i dont have a dvd player.. i just use the pc instead ;)
<pixil9> haha
<Ironfrost> pixl9 - in China, pretty much any DVD player you buy these days will also play MP4 / DivX
<pixil9> hope u got a big monitor
<Ironfrost> USA is so far behind
<socomm> How to install gcc-4.0?
<pixil9> USA is a shithole
<Strog> My year old DVD plays them fine
<fsapo> crimsun, dvd+rw-tools is installed here... btw how do i use it to backup dvds?
<crimsun> fsapo: I've not used it; I don't have dvd hardware. Read the documentation in /usr/share/doc/dvd+rw-tools/
<transgress> grar cannot find any way to tell vlc to use esd
<Patrick`> k3b!
<fsapo> crimsun, thanx
<Patrick`> now with funny sound effects
<socomm> fsapo: You mean rip DVD?
<pixil9> is it just me.. or are gaim sounds just _disgusting_
<fsapo> socomm, yes
<fsapo> socomm, :)
<socomm> fsapo: You can try mplayer and mencoder.
<calim> Hello guys, hey could someone tell me how to get fglrx running?
<judax> #kubuntu channel is messed up tonight
<calim> like enabling direct rendering..
<crimsun> calim: wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Strog> socomm: hey socomm
<socomm> Strog: Hello.
<calim> crimsun: where is it?
<SQL_Sam> next dumb question can ubuntu use rpm packages?
<crimsun> calim: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<socomm> SQL_Sam: Yes.
<calim> thx
<crimsun> SQL_Sam: alien
<fsapo> socomm, i ve tried to install mplayer here... but it depends on those stupid "unstallable" stuff =/
<socomm> SQL_Sam: `man alien'
<pixil9> apt-get install mplayer-custom
<torpid> how can i make alsamixer's settings stay the same for the user level?
<torpid> or can i only do it at the system level with alsactl?
<crimsun> torpid: system-level. See /var/lib/alsa/asound.state.
<phillipc> how can I run the synaptic GUI from the CLI, or from a shortcut? it needs root privelidges but doesn't ask me for a pw
<lsuactiafner> torpid : alsactl store
<judax> fsapo: go to ubuntuguide.org it will tell you how to install mplayer
<lacy> can't amarok play live stream from shoutcast?
<fsapo> socomm, what about kino? it installed here withou problems
<crimsun> phillipc: use aptitude.
<phillipc> crimsun: I just want to execute the gui from a shortcut or the CLI
<crimsun> phillipc: gksudo synaptic
<socomm> fsapo: I've never used kino, but I know mplayer supports stream dumping.
<phillipc> crimsun: thanks
<lsuactiafner> socomm : mencoder dvd://1 -o Output.avi -oac mp3lame -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:mbd=1
<socomm> fsapo: What lsuactiafner  said.
<lsuactiafner> mencoder is installed with mplayer
<socomm> lsuactiafner: Yes, thanks for the pointer by t he way.
<torpid> lsuactiafner how does that help at the user level?
<lsuactiafner> np
<torpid> lsuactiafner asound.state dosen't have write permisisons except for root.
<fsapo> lsuactiafner, ok.. but i m having some problems installing it.. i m gonna try making what says in the guide
<torpid> i want every user to be able to save its own settings separately.
<lsuactiafner> torpid : not all users are idiots, if you make an OS idiots can use only idiots will use it.. so the person has to su ect.. no big deal
<lsuactiafner> oh user as in user... sorry
<lsuactiafner> in a crappy moood
<lsuactiafner> no idea...
<SQL_Sam> lol - how do i get out of a man page?
<torpid> lsuactiafner ??
<crimsun> torpid: like I said, you can't yet.
<lsuactiafner> press q
<pixil9> torpid: I'm an idiot because I use ubuntu??
<torpid> ahh
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<torpid> huh?  i never said anything about that.  you mean lsuactiafner ?
<socomm> crimsun: Can't the GNOME mixer handle this?
<lsuactiafner> rofl
* lsuactiafner hides
<fsapo> lsuactiafner, is there some grafical interface for mplayer to rip dvds?
<torpid> crimsun i can live with that.  but i could swear a saved it before and it came back.
<crimsun> socomm: gstreamer's? It's still system-wide, even the software volume control.
<joda> hey - quick question. when I pres alt+f2, I get a "run application" dialog box. I would like to add a directory to the path that is used in this dialog box. were do I do this?
<lsuactiafner> fsapo : look on freshmeat.net for gui stuff
<socomm> Hmmm, all right.
<torpid> I don't know why you'd ever have alsamixer's volume less than 100%
<SQL_Sam> talking movie players what does linux have?
<lsuactiafner> but the command line is easy..
<torpid> or change the eq for that matter.  that should all be handled by your receiver.
<lsuactiafner> trust me.. a gui is for when you have broken fingers..
<crimsun> torpid: some ac97s are very poor and distort at levels > 77%
<fsapo> lsuactiafner, ok thanx.. now the mplayer is installing
<socomm> SQL_Sam: MPlayer, gstreamer, xine, RealPlayer.
<lsuactiafner> fsapo : man mencoder or man mplayer to see more shit...
<fsapo> lsuactiafner, but is mplayer going to allow to copy a full dvd?
<lsuactiafner> fsapo : apt-get install lame
<joda> SQL_sam: and vlc
<fsapo> lsuactiafner, lame is already installed
<socomm> Oh yes, forgot VLC.
<SQL_Sam> what plays wmv files?
<fsapo> lsuactiafner, i ve installed kino.. do you know it? it seens to have some cool stuff
<lsuactiafner> shit i totally fscked my pc up.. opengl is gone poof...
<socomm> SQL_Sam: None, out of the box, you'll need to install the win32 codecs.
<lsuactiafner> mplayer is voted best media player for linux so i havent bothered with anything else
<socomm> MPlayer is by far my favourite media player, since it will allow you to play back anything just about anywhere.
<torpid> in the book 1984, did Obrien really ever intend to rebel against the party, or was it all entrapment?
<joda> noone has any advice on my question?
<socomm> torpid: He just wanted some ass.
<SQL_Sam> cool i'll look it up -
<Ironfrost> O'Brian was the Inner Party guy that recruited them?
<adexta> is KDE very well supported by the ubuntu project?
<Ironfrost> I thought he was just a setup by the Party
<pixil9> kubuntu.
<Ironfrost> adexta - yes, but not officially
<socomm> adexta: /join #kubuntu
<SQL_Sam> i just saw 1984 like a week ago
<adexta> torpid: i think he had a genuine hatred for the system
<jubei> I'm using kubuntu, its great
<judax> not tonight
<SQL_Sam> he wanted ass.....
<Ironfrost> there's a project called Kubuntu that will convert your Ubuntu to KDE
<transgress>  still cannot get sound on vlc
<transgress> grar
<Ironfrost> just use Aptitude to install the package kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> joda: usually you wouldn't need to. You can choose a file to pass to it, and you can select the full path using ctrl+l
<transgress> is artsd like esd except by kde?
<adexta> Ironfrost: is it *well* supported?
<transgress> adexta: yes it is _well_ supported
<Ironfrost> I've not used it myself, but I haven't heard any complaints
<socomm> adexta: kubuntu is not an official project it's a community project.
<Ironfrost> and a fair few people seem to be using it
<adexta> if it's a mediocre implementation, i am just going to stick with debian
<SQL_Sam> i have a question about KDE - i just did the change to kubuntu but i still get the gnome foot print in the top left corner - why?
<socomm> SQL_Sam: Are you using KDE?
<SQL_Sam> yep
<socomm> SQL_Sam: Sounds like you're using GNOME or at least the gnome-panel.
<SQL_Sam> how do i check what i'm using?
<transgress> does kubuntu have the ubuntu desktop packages?
<joda> crimsum: I don't think I understand your answer: I've unpacked the eclipse sdk in my home dir, and it runs fine after I added the dir to the path in my .bashrc. just not in the "run application" window
<crimsun> transgress: it certainly has access to ubuntu-desktop
<SQL_Sam> well i got a bunch of things starting with k now in my drop downs
<crimsun> joda: have you logged out and back in?
<joda> yep
<judax> SQL_Sam: there is a good post in the Kubuntu web forums that explains how to fix the menus
<socomm> joda: Try adding it to your ~/.profile
<joda> crimum: I've also tried adding it to the path in my /etc/profile
<transgress> what's a good cd burner program for gnome?
<judax> SQL_Sam: I would link it, but cant right now
<lsuactiafner> ok anyone else finding it impossible to get nvidia-glx with apt-get?
<adexta> lsuactiafner: i'll try it
<pixil9> lsuactiafner, whats the problem
<lsuactiafner> my glx is gone to a bad place where broken software goes..
<pixil9> I have it installed now
<lsuactiafner> well i screwed about an broke X and glx
<lsuactiafner> and now i think i need to reinstall nvidia-glx but apt-get doesnt think it exists
<pixil9> Though ubuntu lost my java package i gotta figure that out
<lsuactiafner> lol
<lsuactiafner> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX
<pixil9> I thought you just have to load glx in X
<danwolf> HEY Everyone I fixed my HAL problem
<danwolf> but... I still have a problem with gnome occasionally locking up on me
<danwolf> everything locks, I have to ssh in and restart gdm to get back in
<flames> hi, i have a notebook and fn+f9, fn+f10 (brightness control) don't work, how can i decrease the lcd brightness under ubuntu?
<danwolf> anyone had that kind of problem?
<adexta> danwolf: i've had it before
<joda> crimsum - I found a workaround - thanks for your help, though :)
<adexta> of course, i run a pentium II 400 MHz
<adexta> and it would only happen when i really overloaded the cpu
<flames> i think ubuntu rocks, but i going to blind :-(
<danwolf> adexta: what did you do?
<danwolf> adexta: thats not my problem for sure
<danwolf> heh
<adexta> danwolf: i became more patient
<adexta> danwolf: perhaps you could try changing your keyboard?
<adexta> instead of the default, see what you have
<fsapo> anyone here uses k3b to rip dvds?
<adexta> if it registes your keyboard as a different type, not all the keys will work
<Dull404> Hey all,
<adexta> as in, "duh".
<Dull404> How can I change the gdm screen resolution? (to be same as in gnome)
<danwolf> adexta: keyboard?
<danwolf> adexta: how would that fix it?
<crimsun> Dull404: change the xorg conffile
<Sinistrad> so, following the steps in the SetupNdiswrapperHowto, I was able to successfully compile and load the ndiswrapper module (kernel release 2.6.10-5-386) ... but the wlan0 interface still doesn't show up with "iwconfig" ... (card is broadcom BCM4306 chipset -- ndiswrapper -m shows the driver/hardware present).  Any suggestions?
<Dull404> crimsun, ok its in there :)
<delltony> hi, gotta question. Hear lately i have noticed my system seems to be laggin. as in programs take their sweet time to load sometimes. before things use to popup rather fast. is there anything i should check or a command i could issue. if i understand correctly there is no need to defrag a linux partiton so i'm lookin for ideas
<crimsun> Dull404: then restart gdm
<delltony> Sinistrad, did you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Dull404> crimsun, yup thanks
<evilmegaman> hello, can anyone help me with a cedega problem? The game I installed can't find the cd when it's in the cd rom drive so any help is appreciated
<Sinistrad> delltony, of course.  loaded successfully according to both lsmod, /var/log/messages
<delltony> what does ifconfig say?
<Dull404> This is also strange... its impossible to change the settings for "file-roller" i want it to open .rar files (rar is installed) ...
<Sinistrad> ifconfig lists eth0 and lo as interfaces.  iwconfig lists lo, eth0, sit0 with no wireless extensions
<delltony> see what sudo iwlist scan will produce for you just curious if it detects anythign is all
<Sinistrad> lists those three interfaces, lo, eth0, sit0, with a note by each saying "interface doesn't support scanning"
<delltony> ok
<delltony> open up sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<delltony> do you have a listing in there for wlan0?
<Sinistrad> no
<delltony> add it
<cheryl> hi
<delltony> apend to the bottom of hte list
<cheryl> I've installed Hoary 5.04 but need to print to windows printer
<Sinistrad> "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" ?
<delltony> yep
<cheryl> Printer driver is installed and says printer is ready
<delltony> then auto wlan0
<Dull404> crimsun, do you have an idea on this? to get rar working with fileroller
<cheryl> but when I print nothing happens . doc just sits in queue
<Sinistrad> "ifup wlan0" reports SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<delltony> hmm i wonder
<delltony> cause i seen this before
<joda> another quick question: where is the linux kernel source code located on ubuntu?
<delltony> on my dell there is a function f2 key to turn on the radio transmitter
<delltony> not sure abut your laptop or whatever but look and see if the physical switch is on for the wireless
<abarbaccia> Sinistrad - is your device detected and installed?
<Sinistrad> delltony, there's no function of that sort on this particular laptop.
<cheryl> help
<delltony> ok just eliminating the posibilities
<delltony> try this
<delltony> go back to  your /etc/network/interfaces
<abarbaccia> Sinistrad, i think your answer is lying in the fact that your card probably isn't detected
<Sinistrad> abarbaccia, the driver is loaded and the driver utility (ndiswrapper) reports the hardware as present....if that's what you mean.  Are you referring to some more specific clue than that?
<abarbaccia> well, yes
<abarbaccia> just because the hardware is present doesn't mean the driver is loading correctly
<delltony> well since abarbaccia  is gonna help ill set back
<abarbaccia> answer this for me, you have ndiswrapper pointing to a sys file, do you have the rest of the driver files in the same directory?
<joda> please, can anyone help me with my question?
<mob_> hi all, has anyone make to work the "Add shader folder" in hoary?
<Sinistrad> I don't know if I can answer that ... I'll make sure I give you correct information -- give me a minute or two and I'll get back to you.
<abarbaccia> well, do this
<mob_> shared*, my mistake ;)
<Dull404> Anyone know how to add .rar support to fileroller ?
<abarbaccia> download the driver from the manufactures website and extract the whole thing to a folder called like win_wlan
<Sinistrad> abarbaccia, sure :)
<joda> dull404: I saw something about installing rar on ubuntuguide.org - haven't tried it myself, though
<Dull404> joda, apt-get install rar, that i have done... but not working
<cheryl> thank you so much for your help
<joda> Dull404: I'm sorry, then I don't know anything that can help you
<Dull404> joda, command line works, but i prefer using fileroller... its just more convenient ;)
<joda> dull404: that is true :)
<Dull404> joda, the strange is, that with my last distro i just installed rar, and it worked :/
<transgress> damn it... vlc will not recognize vlc-esd...
<transgress> it's like i didn't even install it
<stazich> hey guys
<transgress> and vlc seems to be the only thing that plays dvd's worth a damn
<xfSx> hey i somehow deleted the system tray panel (where music player tray icon goes etc.), wondering how to get it back?
<stazich> i am currently using warty, how can i add hoary repositories to my synaptic?
<Ironfrost> maybe run vlc with sudo to let it recognise a new piece?
<Dull404> transgress, why not mplayer ?
<transgress> Dull404: it locks up whenever i try to play a dvd with it
<Dull404> transgress, change some settings then, as mplayer "is" the player ;)
<transgress> what video codec family should mplayer be on to play dvd's?
<Dull404> transgress, how do you mean?
<transgress> well there is a section in gmplayer's prefs that say "video codec" or something and has a bunch of choices...
<abarbaccia> Sinistrad, the most common problem with ndiswrapper is that people dont extract the whole driver - hope it works out because i gotta run
<stazich> i am having a difficulty finding libdbh1.0-dev package in Synaptic... do you think i might have to somehow update it for it to find it? i need this file to install xfce...
<Dull404> transgress, i use X11
<fsapo> anyone knows how to make the subtitles bigger in totem? the subtitles are in the bottom of the screen and very very small :(
<knucks> i cnat eject my cd
<knucks> HELP
<Dull404> knucks,  unmount
<fsapo> knucks, umount /cdrom
<knucks> i did..
<stazich> i am having a difficulty finding libdbh1.0-dev package in Synaptic... do you think i might have to somehow update it for it to find it? i need this file to install xfce...
<mindmedic> fsapo, do you have seperate subtitle files?
<Dull404> knucks eject
<fsapo> mindmedic, yes i do
<transgress> Dull404: my bad wrong section... it's under Codecs and demuxer... Video codec family:
<fsapo> mindmedic, the subtitles are ok, but the size is so fuking small =[
<transgress> what do you use there?
<odyssey> stazich, do you have the universe enabled?
<knucks> knucks@linux:~$ eject cdrom1
<knucks> eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<transgress> and how do i add the ndiswrapper module to load at boot?
<scorpix> knucks: try sudo eject
<Dull404> transgress, the default... let me put in a dvd to see if it works
<stazich> i believe so
<transgress> Dull404: what is the default?
<odyssey> stazich, i dont think you do
<stazich> they are marked grey- both deb and source
<knucks> ahh that did it
<knucks> thanks
<cpress> hey all
<Dull404> transgress, is on "None"
<transgress> Dull404: that's what i was thinking...
<transgress> shit still locks up
<mindmedic> sry, can't help you with totem... in mplayer there is an option for that... i'm sure theres one for xine too...
<stazich> ok, i think i just didnt press "reload" known pakages
<stazich> doing it now
<cpress> How do I update the Ubuntu to the newest packages?
<bob2> you don't, generally
<cpress> ?..
<bob2> since the point of stable releases is to not use the latest crack
<bob2> if you insist, try breezy
<mindmedic> cpress, if updates are available you will see an icon in your system tray...
<bob2> but be aware that it might be broken
<cpress> oh ok
<fsapo> nobody knows how to change the subtitles size in totem???
<cpress> I am just installing now.
<Dull404> transgress, oops, it crashed... i just installed ubuntu yesterday so havent tried this version of mplayer + dvd yet...
<transgress> heh
<transgress> k
<transgress> so it's not just me
<Dull404> transgress, i mean ubuntu+mplayer ....
<xfSx> stazz, i find it in my synaptic
<xfSx> hmm
<xfSx> hey i somehow deleted the system tray panel (where music player tray icon goes etc.), wondering how to get it back?
<cpress> Does it cost anyhting to get 10 CDs shiped to my house?
<XTCboarder> ubuntu cd's?
<hypno> xfSx add 'notification area' to the panel
<cpress> yes
<XTCboarder> i think not
<bob2> cpress: no
<housetier> they are free
<cpress> sweet
<housetier> like totally
<XTCboarder> i asked for 10 for pc 2 for 64 and 2 for ppc
<cpress> I hope this is easy to use.. I have a couple of frineds that wanna learn linux.
<cpress> I put them on slackware, lol, not easy.
<hypno> lol
<stazich> they shipped me 10 altogether fine... it was warty a month ago
<xfSx> thanks hypno
<cpress> Is this pretty easey?
<cpress> easy*
<XTCboarder> damn... ifucked my mysql database.... i ran a script that put a pass on the admin and then my machine freezed so i didn't have time to write the thing... :(
<XTCboarder> how can i clean that up? (i had no data in the db so i can make it just blank again.... the thing is i don't know how)
<nomasteryoda> cpress: it is
<housetier> cpress I recommend reading about installation procedure beforehand, then it WILL be easy to install
<nomasteryoda> yes
<XTCboarder> ubuntu is the easiest linux i've seen
<xfSx> how dangerous is it downloading non authenticated package updates?
<XTCboarder> linux for your average grandma
<XTCboarder> xD
<cpress> swwweeeeeeeeeeet
<nomasteryoda> XTCboarder: Ubuntu is pretty darned easy thats for sure
<neighborlee> is there a current gnome bug that stops newly installed synaptic apps from showing their icon in the menu ?
<ax> gnome is a bitch though
<xfSx> xtc, what fps you gettin on your glxgears now?
<nomasteryoda> neighborlee: you need the menu update script
<XTCboarder> hmmm
<XTCboarder> lemme see
<cpress> Can I install Fluxbox on this beast?
<nomasteryoda> found also on apt
<nomasteryoda> cpress: yes
<karljp> anyone know of any reason I'd need i2c for anything other than video capture cards?
<cpress> Killer!!!
<cpress> I love fluxbox!
<XTCboarder> 170 xD
<XTCboarder> but i can see the mac screensaver smooooothly
<xfSx> hehe nice 1
<hypno> karljp hardware sensors
<XTCboarder> i bought the video card cause of that and cause it would free 32 mb on RAM
<Dull404> transgress,  do you have libdvdcss?
<nomasteryoda> XTCboarder: is that the cool solar winds screensaver you mean?
<transgress> is there a way to make it so clicking on the laptop touchpad won't be like left clicking
<XTCboarder> how can I clean up my mess? :(
<transgress> Dull404: god yes
<xfSx> how dangerous is it downloading non authenticated package updates?
<karljp> hypno, like mobo temp stuff?
<XTCboarder> the "flux" screensaver
<Dull404> transgress, ok
<transgress> Dull404: i can get vlc playing dvd's... but i can't get it to use esd so i get no sound
<hypno> karljp yep
<yoink> can anyone give me pointers on how to rip dvd's in ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> transgress: you need the gsynaptics pkg
<nomasteryoda> or ksynaptics
<nomasteryoda> for touchpads
<fsapo> yoink, i m looking for the same thing =/
<hypno> xfSx depends on how much you trust who you're getting the packages from
<karljp> so I'd need the hardware bus support section modules for my mobo, and also the hardware sensors part, but that's it right?
<nomasteryoda> hypno, true
<yoink> ive heard transcode, mencoder and dvddecryptor + wine
<XTCboarder> anybody how can i clean my mysqltables?
<XTCboarder> all of the mysql database.. cause i f*****d root's pass
<hypno> karljp yeah more or less.. but if you're compiling the kernel expect some fiddling
<XTCboarder> am i gonna have to just reinstall?
<fsapo> yoink, just found a program called acidrip .. i m giving it a try
<karljp> hypno: any good way of detecting my motherboard chipset?
<hypno> XTCboarder reinstall mysql-server, maybe
<transgress> nomasteryoda: thanks
<hypno> karljp install the lm-sensors package then run sensors-detect
<hypno> oh
<hypno> chipset i dunno
<karljp> that's ok.
<karljp> I might just leave all the i2c in then.
<yoink> k, i think ive used that before...dont remember the outcome...
<yoink> what is underneath that?
<transgress> nomasteryoda: i don't see a gsynaptics... just ksynaptics for kde
<XTCboarder> damn.....
<XTCboarder> :(
<anon12> ubuntu killed my hd
<odyssey> transgress, how bout qsynaptics it uses qt libraries
<anon12> had to reinstall my windows
<b2s> bah
<b2s> screw getting gsynaptic
<b2s> all you need to do is edit xorg.conf
<transgress> b2s: woohoo heh
<stazich> i am making the necessary upgrades as recommended by synaptic right now... guess what, instead of dloading one upgrade for the Linux-image-powerpc, it downloads three higher versions than mine... why not just dload the later one?? are they different?
<transgress> okay what do i need to put?
<cpress> is this suppose to take a while?\
<transgress> or i could use syndaemon it seems
<b2s> in the synaptec touchpad section, just add this line (or replace it if it exists)
<b2s>         Option          "MaxTapTime"            "0"
<yoink> fsapo, let me know if you can preview in acidrip...i can't
<yoink> can anyone tell me why my mplayer might freeze everytime i use it?
<cpress> because mplayer has a big in it..
<XTCboarder> did you know that if you have linux on hda1 windows will kill it if you install windows? (XP)
<XTCboarder> it did to me
<cpress> that kinda sucks..
<XTCboarder> and it will trick you on doing that
<yoink> a big?
<transgress> hey b2s: what is the horizscrolldelta option in the same section?
<cpress> bug*
<cpress> I don't know.. lol
<jubei1024> So I compiled and booted my new kernel nicely this time, but x wont start "failed to load the nvidia kernel module" do I have to re-install some packages?
<transgress> jubei1024: the nvidia kernel module
<yoink> any workaround cpress?
<amonkey> how do i make a link from /dev/lcd to my serial port?
<b2s> transgress: I have it at 0, but whatever works for you.
<cpress> lol
<amonkey> to rather
<cpress> i was just messing with you, sorry
<transgress> b2s: i was just wondering if you knew what it did
<b2s> transgress: you probably also want         Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"
<transgress> same section?
<jubei1024> transgress, ok cool, and what packages do i need for that? I tried removing and installing nvidia-glx again but that didnt help.
<b2s> transgress: I think that scroll thing adjusts where the scroll bar/
<transgress> where the scroll bar?
<transgress> jubei1024: let me take a look
<b2s> transgress: your touchpad doesn't have a scroll bar on the right side?
<transgress> yeah it does... i was just kinda confused by the sentence... i thought that might be what you meant
<transgress> b2s: so if i enable that i can use it?
<b2s> eh... mine already works, and is set for 0.  that is just the left-right offset of where it starts
<transgress> jubei1024: apt-get install nvidia-glx and then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and probably need nvidia-kernel-common if it doesn't do that already
<cpress> What is the root passwd?
<bluefoxicy> <FixedFlareon> I think it averages about 30 seconds to take a 10 second data point with a 5 second settling time.  I'm told once upon a time, you told the equipment to move and then started transfering your data and by the time you were finished you could start measuring again
<bluefoxicy> <Icy> <GeekSquad> It's probably spyware, and there's probably a lot.  We recommend reinstalling Windows because there's too much spyware to remove.
<b2s> transgress: anyway, once you've set that shm thing to on, you can use "synclient -l" to adjust settings on the fly and see what helps
<tritium> jubei1024, you'll have to build your own nvidia module now, since you're not able to use the one in linux-resricted-modules
<tritium> (since you built your own kernel)
<transgress> b2s: cool thanks
<yoink> what mplayer command do i do to start a dvd?
<yoink> i tried mplayer dvd://
<hyphenated> yoink: dvd://1
<hyphenated> or some other title number
<jubei1024> tritium: with mandrake I just d/l the drivers from nvidia.com and the installer built a module automatically. Can I do that in ubunut?
<tritium> jubei1024, that's not the best approach, no
<b2s> transgress: actually, looking at synclient, I see there is a setting for disabling the scroll.  it is "UpDownScrolling".  but may as well restart with SHMConfig on first.
<hyphenated> yoink: or use gmplayer or xine
<yoink> k, xine works fine, but not mplayer
<jubei1024> tritium, ok so are there any guides then? Or can you help? =)
<transgress> k
<yoink> unfortunately, acidrip uses mplayer for preview
<yoink> anyone know a ripping prog that uses xine?
<tritium> jubei1024, there are guides, but they're for the general case (most users don't need custom kernels)
<jubei1024> tritium, ok, what are the downfalls of using the nvidia installer?
<tritium> jubei1024, this is the main guide: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> jubei1024, it won't be a .deb package, and hence not under package management
<transgress> adding SHMConfig to my xorg.conf should look like this right:  Option "SHMConfig" "on" ?
<jubei1024> tritium, not a huge prob then is it?
<tritium> jubei1024, well, if you run into trouble with it, it'll be unsupported, since it's not in ubuntu main or restricted
<b2s> transgress: yes, that's right. it goes in the same inputdevice section as maxtaptime and horizscrolldelta
<jubei1024> tritium, that guide doesnt say anything about compiling the modules yourself does it?
<tritium> jubei1024, precisely, because few people need to
<cpress> can someone msg me the default root passwd?
<jubei1024> ok thanks tritium
<tritium> jubei1024, not even many ubuntu developers have the need to compile their own kernel.  Why did you need to?
<odyssey> cpress, there is not root account
<cpress> ?
<cpress> nvm I think i got it..
<tritium> cpress, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<transgress> b2s:  it's telling me it's still off
<odyssey> cpress, did you read what the installer said?
<b2s> transgress: you restarted X?
<transgress> yes
<robert82a> is there any utillity that lets me see all the wireless networks my wireless card can connect to, and I mean a real one, not one designed for packet sniffing?
<jubei1024> tritium, i want to use this 500hz usb polling patch
<robert82a> by packet sniffing i mean war driving or whatever else its called
<Dull404> transgress, did you get mplayer to work?
<tritium> jubei1024, you're best off installing nvidia-kernel-source, and reading the documentation that comes with it to build a module for your custom kernel
<transgress> Dull404: no
<Dull404> transgress, me neither :/ not yet....
<jubei1024> tritium, I just used the nvidia installer =) seems ok
<karljp> what about the binary installer?
<karljp> it works pretty good for most people :)
<tritium> karljp, it's not an ubuntu package, and thus not the preferred option
<karljp> well, the preferred option would be for nvidia to be helpful
<karljp> but I'll take ease of use and actual functionality anyday
<karljp> doing some things the "proper" way is a waste of time and energy
<tritium> karljp, the ubuntu packages are extremely easy to use
<karljp> jubeil: did you manage to get an ubuntu package to work?
<tritium> jubei1024, used the nvidia installer because he built a custom kernel
<tritium> so that's a side case
<karljp> oh, so because he has some need for a custom kernel, he now also has to use the hard way to get an nvidia driver?
<tritium> karljp, it's as easy as 2 steps to use the ubuntu packages: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<jubei1024> ./run_NVIDA_installer is hard?
<tritium> jubei1024, don't put words in my mouth
<GoneBoB> jubei1024: no
<karljp> tritium: didn't you say that because he was on acustom kernel he couldn't use those packages?
<odyssey> hey look a hedgehog
<transgress> Dull404: apt-get install totem-xine and use totem to play dvd's
<jubei1024> thanks for your help tritium, I appreciate it.
<transgress> it's working great
<tritium> karljp, yes, I told him he could have used nvidia-kernel-source instead
<tritium> jubei1024, no problem :)
<ax> ass: nambla ain't shit, the taliban are the shit
<ax> oops
<ax> that was a joke and ment to go somewhere else
<odyssey> ax is a terrorist
<yoink> anyone know a ripping prog that uses xine?
<yoink> for preview
<Amaranth> ripping what?
<ax> ha
<joda> hey - can someone tell me how I find out if the vpn kernel module is loaded_
<joda> ?
<djone|away> north american man boy love ass.?
<karljp> lsmod | grep vpn?
<djone|away> joda, lsmod
<joda> thanks :)
<yoink> Amaranth, ripping DVD's
<ax> yoink: you could use dvdrip, just tell it to use xine i figure
<xfSx> my ubuntu file assocations are messed up, when i try to pick a new app (vlc for movies) it says can't add application to database
<Amaranth> djone|away: wtf was that?
<Levander> Has anybody else noticed reduced memory consumption after upgrading to Hoary from Warty?
<yoink> ax, ok thanks ill give it a shot
<Amaranth> Levander: Most people say it's the other way around.
<Amaranth> Levander: I didn't really notice a difference because I used apps that mangle the heap.
<Amaranth> s/used/use/
<stazich> hey
<Levander> not for me, it's wierd, i've never even see the cached memory get up to my physical limit of 512
<yoink> ax, dvdrip cant be installed w/ synaptic bc transcode isnt available...i forgot this was a problem
<Levander> guess I'm just lucky
<stazich> is Forcing to use ALSA driver for XFCE mixer in the XFCE installation a good idea if i use an iMac which better supports oss?
<ax> yoink: ahh, yeah, i'm not using ubuntu, i'm just on this channel cux i installed it for my girlfriend
<Levander> the new system fonts in hoary rock, look much clearer
<Amaranth> "If the heap is UUxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxU (Used, x=free), then all that x=free space is at best swapped out (very bad); when the far right Used space is freed, the thing will finally shrink the heap and return it to the system. I've seen this cause Nautilus to use 300M of memory (RSS) after it had to delete 6000 files; good news being it won't allocate any MORE memory until it's used the empty area. This is likely also why Firefox eats about 40M at sta
<Amaranth> rt-up and 100M later, then stops growing but won't shrink either."
<Amaranth> wow, that was too long
<ax> yoink: you can always compile it from source :)
<nnonix> d
<gbhat> hi ppl
<karljp> levander: do you know how to just grow them a bit?
<delltony> i'm not sure how to ask this so ill do my best you now how you have modules that autorun on bootup i know there was a directory somwhere on the system that had numbers like 050 or whatever. and that was the slot in which the module ran. any one have any idea of this. Cause i remember moving like ndiswrapper to a higher lower number and such.
<gbhat> latest kde updates broken?
<yoink> yeah, actually its harder than it looks
<Levander> karljp: grow what?
<karljp> the system fonts
<yoink> ive had trouble getting "libz" which it asks for
<Amaranth> yoink: I'll get you a finx.
<karljp> my xterm default font is pretty, but a bit small
<ax> finx?
<Amaranth> Oh, no I won't
<gbhat> are the latest kde updates broken?
<karljp> and the medium/large fonts are just ugly
<Amaranth> fix
<Levander> karljp: in hoary, System -> Fonts
<gbhat> "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf" is the error I get when I install the latest KDE updates
<ax> ahh.. isn't there a transcode deb?
<Levander> karljp: actually, System -> Preferences -> Font
<Levander> karljp: looks like you can not only resize them, but change them in there
<yoink> not in my synaptic, which has all the universe and multiverse repos
<gbhat> anyone in here using kubuntu?
<Amaranth> yoink: You need the marillat repository.
<thegreedyturtle> delltony /etc/X11/Xsession.d
<gbhat> Amaranth, nice work on the gnome menu editor
<Levander> gbhat: you know there's a kubuntu channel
<Amaranth> gbhat: I try. :)
<delltony> ok thanks
<cens0red> I've got a partition on another drive that is designated as Linux swap space. How do I mount it?
<gbhat> Amaranth, still no way to edit what synaptic put in there eh?
<Levander> cens0red: you don't
<cens0red> Levander I don't?
<Amaranth> gbhat: You mean the Debian menu?
<cens0red> don't I need swap space?
<delltony> yep thats it thegreedyturtle thanks
<thegreedyturtle> deltony: you can do system -> preferences -> session tab startup
<Levander> cens0red: i believe you just tell fdisk to use it as swap
<gbhat> Amaranth, yeah.  gobbledegook in bnoth GNOME and KDE
<Levander> cens0red: let me check something
<gbhat> some KDE entries in gnome and all gnome entires in KDE
<delltony> if i was running gnome i sure could ;)
<delltony> but i'm not running gnome :D
<karljp> hmm, xterm doesn't behave as well as gnome-terminal for fonts
<Amaranth> gbhat: Out of my hands. The library I use to get info about the menus doesn't support it so I can't.
<xfSx> my ubuntu file assocations are messed up, when i try to pick a new app (vlc for movies) it says can't add application to database
<gbhat> shadows and translucency works great in KDE3.4 but Gnome is real finicky
<cens0red> samlowry_ ha. I know that reference.
<samlowry_> thanks
<gbhat> brb
<karljp> aka, at all.
<karljp> also, stupid stupid layout bugs
<Amaranth> gbhat: In breezy (with GNOME 2.12) I should be able to use the same library the actual menu uses so that should help.
<Levander> cens0red: you don't mount it with the normal mount command, I assume if you run a "sudo /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/hd?", the partition's type is already 82?
<karljp> that font prefs panel is busted if you make the font too big
<karljp> gahh, who do you report UI bugs to?
<Levander> cens0red: then I believe you just have to have a /etc/fstab entry like: /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<yoink> Amaranth, i can figure out how to get that from the ubuntu pages, right?
<cens0red> Levander I just did a $fdisk -l. And yes, there is an 82 in the listing.
<Amaranth> yoink: Probably from the ubuntu guide even.
<hypno> karljp: probably someone's bugzilla
<karljp> probably :)
<Levander> cens0red: do you have a /etc/fstab entry for the swap partition?
<karljp> this is my problem with linux, on windows, if I had a bug, I just put up with it, but now I spend all this time filing and narrowing down bugs and reporting them.
<cens0red> Levander no I don't.
<Levander> cens0red: like in my next comment after the fdisk one
<karljp> I'm not sure what's a better use of my time.
<cens0red> Levander should I do $sudo nano /etc/fstab and paste that stuff in?
<Levander> cens0red: I think that's all you need, then try a "sudo mount /dev/hda6", and see if it works without rebooting.  If doesn't work, gotta reboot
<] BreliC[> question: i installed nfs, and portmap is running, but according the faq, i should edit /etc/default/portmap... problem is, it doesn't exist
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to set the horizontal and vertical spacing for desktop icons??
<] BreliC[> am i delusional?
<Levander> cens0red: You have to change /dev/hda6 to whatever device your swap partition is.
<xfSx> no one know how to fix file associations for mpgs?
<gbhat> well #kubuntu  has gone to sleep
<Amaranth> gbhat: In breezy (with GNOME 2.12) I should be able to use the same library the actual menu uses so that should help.
<Levander> cens0red: And, I'd type it in by hand and not copy and paste.  Line up tabs and spaces with the other entries in /etc/fstab
<bur[n] er> xfSx: right click it, properties, open with
<adexta> what's the equivalent of artsplay in gnome?
<transgress> is there a gnome program for viewing wireless networks?
<bur[n] er> adexta: esd
<gbhat> but I thought 2.12 would have its own menu editor
<transgress> ala kwifimanager but for gnome
<cens0red> Levander it is /dev/hd6
<Amaranth> adexta: What is artsplay?
<transgress> or even something like ksimet
<transgress> kismet
<bur[n] er> transgress: wifi radar
<Levander> cens0red: it can't be /dev/hd6
<Amaranth> gbhat: Manny is working on it, it might not make it.
<xfSx> doesn't work burner, it tells me can't add application to database when i try and add vlc for mpg
<Levander> cens0red: gotta be something like /dev/hda6
<transgress> aptable bur[n] er ?
<Amaranth> gbhat: Besides, maybe mine will be better. :)
<cens0red> Levander sorry /dev/hda6
<gbhat> Amaranth, hope so :)
<bur[n] er> transgress: unfortunately, no
<transgress> bleh
<bur[n] er> the gnome-network applet can do wireless stuff
<cens0red> Levander errr ... I mean /dev/hdb6 sorry
<tritium> adexta, it would be esdplay in esound-clients
<gbhat> any news on a decent CD burner app for Gnome? I use gnomebaker now
<bur[n] er> but it doesn't show you signal strength or nearby networks
<adexta> tritium: thanks.
<bur[n] er> gbhat: gnomebaker & graveman
<tritium> gbhat, gnomebaker and graveman
<gbhat> thanks guys but what are the plans for 2.12? gnome needs a k3b type app for itself by default
<Levander> cens0red: so yeah, make a backup of /etc/fstab to something like /etc/fstab.dist, then edit the file, then try the mount command, then if it doesn't work try rebooting
<gbhat> I use gnomebaker now
<bur[n] er> back to gnome 2.12 and the menu... will there be right click properties to adjust .desktop files?
<] BreliC[> anyone?  help with nfs/portmap?
<Levander> cens0red: if then rebooting doesn't work, try using the grub menu to boot into the "safe" version of your kernel
<Levander> cens0red: and restore your back up'd /etc/fstab, then reboot again
<bur[n] er> gbhat: gnomebaker is as good as it gets... it's relatively new... what's wrong with it?
<gbhat> the only thing that drags me back to Ubuntu from MDK, solaris10,BeOS installed on this system is shadows and translucency
<cens0red> Legendre I just did what u proscribe, and did a $sudo mount -a . No errors. Does that mean my swap space is now mounted?
<cens0red> Levander  I just did what u proscribe, and did a $sudo mount -a . No errors. Does that mean my swap space is now mounted?
<gbhat> bur[n] er, it is a separate install?
<gbhat> bur[n] er, I wanted to know id gnome2.12 would have a default cd burner app
<bur[n] er> u don't have it?
<bur[n] er> nautilus cd burner?
<bur[n] er> just apt-get gnomebaker :)
<gbhat> yeah yeah I did
<bur[n] er> who cares if it's "default"
<bur[n] er> it works
<Amaranth> Coaster is going to be the "default" eventually
<zul> cens0red: to turn on swap do the following sudo swapon -a
<gbhat> takes away slightly from the completeness
<gbhat> lol@coaster
<Amaranth> If it makes it in time for even 2.14 I'd be surprised.
<gbhat> nice name
<Levander> cens0red: open system monitor, go to the resources tab, look at how much swap it says you have
<gbhat> I aint dissing mind you
<cens0red> Levander used 4.5MB of 6.8 GB
<Levander> cens0red: is 6.8 GB more than you had before?
<cens0red> Levander to be honest, I don't know heh.
<bur[n] er> 6.8 GIGS of swap?!?
<bur[n] er> lol
<cens0red> bur[n] er is that extravigant?
<amonkey> how do i free up /dev/ttys0 so that pilot-xfer (out of the repos) can bind to it?
<bur[n] er> yes
<Levander> cens0red: bur[n] er is right, you don't need nearly that much
<bur[n] er> general rule... double your ram
<Levander> cens0red: 512MB of swap should be way more than enough
<bur[n] er> 512 ram == 1024 swap
<bur[n] er> or yeah
<bur[n] er> that works too
<karljp> double your ram is excessive these days isn't it?
<cens0red> Levander oh well I've got it now.
<xfSx> bur[n] er when i do try and add vlc for mpg it fails with error unable to add application to database
<bur[n] er> karljp: probably
<bur[n] er> xfSx: let me test with vlc
<mginou> note, too much swap can be a problem (really)
<Levander> cens0red: would be easy to delete that partition, and make it into on small one, ~512MB, and one big one, that would have like 6.3 GB on it, more than enough to install an entire other operating system
<bur[n] er> xfSx: works for me
<bur[n] er> u sure vlc is installed correctly?
<bur[n] er> right click open with... then pick vlc?
<bur[n] er> /usr/bin/vlc
<Levander> cens0red: unmount it before you delete it
<yoink> Amaranth, im having trouble with the public key...dont get it
<Amaranth> yoink: I don't use the marillat repository, so I dunno. Is it an error or a warning?
<gbhat> darn! sound no worky in Hoary again
<gbhat> brb
<xfSx> 'vlc for gnome ' wxvlc
<Levander> cens0red: and note that the geek way to check if swap has been recognized is that there's probably a file in /proc that lists information saying how much swap you have.  The System Monitor way I'm sure is fine though, just recommended it because I already had System Monitor open on my desktop, and could tell you easily
<cens0red> Levander I probably should heh. So what should I do with a 6.3GB partition?
<xfSx> hmm shame
<bur[n] er> xfSx: "gvlc" too
<yoink> well, yeah, it needs a public key
<Amaranth> yoink: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<yoink> when i follow the directions to doing that i get another error
<Levander> I swear hoary is using less memory on my machine, I have never seen firefox use less than 115 MB of RAM on my machine.  Right now it's using 92.7 MB of RAM.  I may not even have to buy more memory now....
<bur[n] er> yoink: disregard key errors
<bur[n] er> Levander: get opera :)
<Levander> cens0red: you could be lazy and do it later, but for me, there always comes a time down the road when I want the space
<yoink> but it doesnt load the repository then
<Amaranth> Levander: You just got lucky.
<bur[n] er> cens0red: you could always use gparted to change the sizes
<cens0red> bur[n] er gparted? Ok.
<Levander> cens0red: since your just using it for swap, would be easy to "resize" later, you don't have the normal concerns about making partitions to small or to big since it's just swap
<Amaranth> Levander: It's a mangled heap issue. If you have UUxxxxxxxxxxxxU where U is used and x is free on the heap that whole section will be assigned to the app. This is why firefox and nautilus eat RAM.
<Amaranth> Levander: If that last U get freed somehow it'll shrink the UU.
<yoink> bur[n] er, nevermind, i think you're right
<cens0red> Levander so I can resize it without having to worry about re formatting?
<bur[n] er> yoink: i know ;)
<gbhat> what is the latest on gdesklets on Hoary?
<bur[n] er> cens0red: correct... especially with gparted
<Levander> cens0red: no, you'll have to reformat
<gbhat> they dont seem to be working correctly
<bur[n] er> Levander: not true... use gparted
<Levander> cens0red: and it's not really a "resize" like you would do with parted.  It's more a delete one partition and create two new ones for you
<crimsun> Dull404: have you used unrar?
<WildTangent> does anyone here have experience using Wine? i cant seem to get programs listed on their gold list to work
<yoink> bur[n] er, since your so smart, i got another question
<Levander> bur[n] er: I'd recommend him not use parted because he doesn't really need it, it's more complicated and not as safe
<gbhat> WildTangent, whatcha want to use?
<bur[n] er> parted is safe
<bur[n] er> i use it regularly
<WildTangent> Paint Shop Pro for now
<bur[n] er> and it's a gui
<yoink> bur[n] er, transcode:
<yoink>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<tritium> WildTangent, have you tried using both winetools and wine from winehq.com? (wine in universe is not compatible with winetools from winehq.com)
<gbhat> WildTangent, using latest wine?
<yoink> thats my error du jour
<Levander> Amaranth: you gotta link about what your talking about with the memory, I'm just elated how much less memory I'm using, and want to hear about what's going on for everybody else.  Is possible I can even figure out why I'm lucky
<bur[n] er> yoink: whatcha trying to install?
<cens0red> Levander and bur[n] er hey I was getting sytem bottlenecks before. Desktop kept seizing up. Thought it might be because I had no swap space enabled. Good assumption?
<WildTangent> im not sure, i got it with APT
<yoink> transcode
<bur[n] er> cens0red: could be, if you have low ram
<Amaranth> Levander: heap == memory :)
<tritium> WildTangent, you'd know if you setup apt to see the winehq repositories
<gbhat> WildTangent, you got it installed already?
<bur[n] er> yoink: i have no idea what transcode is ;)
<WildTangent> yes
<cens0red> bur[n] er 256meg
<Amaranth> WildTangent: Why do games created with you suck? :)
<bur[n] er> yoink: maybe a broken package
<WildTangent> ?
<gbhat> what error do you get WildTangent ?
<bur[n] er> cens0red: prolly a safe assumption
<Levander> cens0red: is very possible, but any more than 512 MB of swap isn't going to help.  If you're swapping 512 MB of RAM, you're system is going to be slow as shit.  I max mine out at 100 MB, figuring if I swap more than that, I'm hosed anyway.
<thundrcleeze> Amaranth, probably because WildTangent sucks and is full of adware.
<WildTangent> Amaranth, elaborate...
<gbhat> I always set my swap to 512MB
<yoink> ax, any ideas on this error?
<yoink> transcode:
* bur[n] er has a 512 swap but 0 megs used
<Levander> Amaranth: I understood what you said, just would like to read more.
<yoink>  Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<WildTangent> i dont seem to get any errors
<bur[n] er> yoink: apt-get install libavcodeccvs
<Amaranth> yoink: sudo apt-get install libavcodeccvs so we can use the error it's getting
<gbhat> so what is the problem WildTangent ?
<WildTangent> the programs just dont show up in Wines "windows" folder
<Amaranth> Levander: I don't know what else to way...
<cens0red> Levander so excessive swap space is bad! bad! BAD!! ?
<stazich> what shell command would i use for LS to show file sizes in a directory?
<gbhat> WildTangent, does it run fine from the command prompt?
<bur[n] er> stazich: ls -l
<] BreliC[> Do I only need nfs-common to set up nfs?
<WildTangent> yes
<Amaranth> stazich: du
<bur[n] er> stazich: ls -lh
<WildTangent> it begins installing, then i close the window, but theres nothing in the windows folder and program files
<gbhat> WildTangent, why not let it complete? DId you run wineboot afterwards?
<Levander> cens0red: no, it's not bad, it's just that you won't ever need that much swap.  After you run out of physical ram, your OS starts using your hard disk as RAM.  It starts "swapping" memory out to disk.  The hard disk being mechanical is a *lot* slower than your electronic RAM.  If you're swapping out gigs of RAM, you system has something really wrong
<WildTangent> maybe my memory has gaps, i tried this first late at night
<WildTangent> wineboot?
<gbhat> WildTangent, wineboot simulates a windows reboot
<WildTangent> ah...
<gbhat> it is necessary to complete some program installations on wine
<Levander> cens0red: It's just that it's a waste of disk space is all.  But, if you don't need it for now, go ahead and be lazy, unless your just curious about getting it done better, etc.
<WildTangent> hold on...
<yoink> Amaranth, output in #flood
<WildTangent> would physically rebooting the system accomplish the same thing?
<gbhat> WildTangent, no :D
<gbhat> that is the beauty of wine
<Levander> ] BreliC[: when you install nfs via apt-get, it will tell you and install itself nfs-common if you need it
<cens0red> Levander well I have stuff to do. But I expect I will get around to it. I haven't got infinite disk space either.
<gbhat> WildTangent, run wineboot from a console and see what happens
<Levander> cens0red: yeah, know what you mean
<] BreliC[> Levander, ahh, thanks.. so just apt-get nfs ?
<yoink> Amaranth, its like a never ending chasing after the wind, eh?
<Levander> ] BreliC[: sudo apt-get install nfs
<helloyo> is anyone here handy with openoffice graphs?
<cens0red> Levander and bur[n] er thanks.
<] BreliC[> Levander, hehe, yeah, that's what i meant.. just tired ;)
<gbhat> anyone use Kino?
<Dull404> crimsun, yeah i figured it out. i forgot "rar" is split into rar and unrar ;)
<Amaranth> yoink: It's just because these apps weren't meant for Ubuntu and now sid has moved past hoary.
<Amaranth> yoink: I think, anyway.
<gbhat> I get a segfault when closing the kino program as regular user but not as sudo
<Amaranth> Dull404: Actually, no.
<WildTangent> command not found
<Levander> cens0red: bur[n] er was right though in telling you you don't need that much, you should probably know that it is excessive even if it's not important to fix it.  If you didn't know, all your geek friends would laugh at you when you saw that.
<gbhat> WildTangent, whereis wine
<yoink> Amaranth, recommendations?
<bur[n] er> anyone know where to get java deb packages for use with azureus?
<WildTangent> usr/libs i believe
<Amaranth> Dull404: iirc rar is the non-free version that works with all files (rar -x file.rar) and unrar is the Free version that doesn't work with newer files
<gbhat> WildTangent, do a whereis wine
<Amaranth> yoink: Not a one, sorry.
<Levander> Amaranth: did I miss a link about that memory issue, have been doing a couple of other things...
<GoneBoB> Levander: it's not that simple
<tritium> bur[n] er, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<bur[n] er> and rar non-free doesn't work with file-roller
<bur[n] er> :\
<Amaranth> Levander: Nope, because I don't understand what you want.
<bur[n] er> though it's fixed in cvs
<cens0red> Levander I see what you mean. I should keep this embarrassing little gaff a secret then.
<GoneBoB> it doesn't use it after it runs out
<Dull404> Amaranth, i know but for use with fileroller, i had to install unrar :(
<WildTangent> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=72119&st=75&p=829478&#entry829478
<WildTangent> oops
<WildTangent> lol
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: Really? It appears to work for me...
<GoneBoB> Levander: when memory is unused after a certain time
<Levander> Amaranth: you're talking about some memory bug present in hoary, wanted to read more about it
<GoneBoB> it will swap to desk
<GoneBoB> disk
<WildTangent> usr/bin/wine
<bur[n] er> Amaranth: hoary? or breezy?
<Amaranth> Levander: It's not a bug, it's the way malloc() works.
<gbhat> WildTangent, /usr/bin/wineboot on my box
<GoneBoB> to allow that memory to be used as cache/buffers
<Levander> GoneBoB: he just asked if he needed nfs-common, apt-get will tell him
<thundrcleeze> I have it but I don't use it, gbhat
<Amaranth> bur[n] er: breezy but nothing GNOME related has new versions
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, run it as user and letme know if it segfaults just by opening and closing it
<Levander> GoneBoB: yeah, I know, but didn't want to explain all the details, go for it if you want to
<Dull404> Amaranth, nope rar non-free doesnt work with file-roller
<Amaranth> Dull404: Got a bug number?
<gbhat> WildTangent, then run it as /usr/bin/wineboot
<Dull404> Amaranth, nope
<thundrcleeze> should I open a file when it's open, gbhat?
<gbhat> nope thundrcleeze just open and close
<Levander> Amaranth: so even warty was like that?  I thought you were trying to explain why most people have higher memory use in Hoary than Warty?
<Levander> (except for me)
<Amaranth> Levander: warty was the same, yes.
<gbhat> Levander, how much RAM you got?
<Amaranth> Levander: So was foo distro from 1992.
<thundrcleeze> then no problems for me, gbhat
<WildTangent> its not there
<Levander> gbhat: 512 MB RAM
<gbhat> tis slow even with 512MB RAM?
<Levander> Amaranth: okay, thanks
<gbhat> ahh thundrcleeze thanks. some problem on my end. You got firewire on your PC thundrcleeze ?
<thundrcleeze> Yes I do.
<pakkiri> warty was faster
<gbhat> onboard firewire?
<pakkiri> with hoary my system is very slow
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, with the audigy card.
<bur[n] er> thanks tritium
<WildTangent> just ran /usr/bin/wine and got this
<gbhat> I got composite enabled and even shadows and transparency. KDE3.4 flies
<gbhat> WildTangent, not wine
<WildTangent> shit, wont copy.
<skel_home> ok, after reading through the faq and doing the usualy with ssh X11 forwarding, I still can't get it to work.. am I missing something specific to ubuntu?
<gbhat> wineboot
<WildTangent> wineboot isnt there
<gbhat> WildTangent, then try installing wineutils
<WildTangent> how?
<gbhat> sudo apt-get install  wineutils
<skel_home> I've enabled X11 forwarding in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and made sure my .Xauthority file is good, there's nothing in /etc/hosts.deny or /etc/hosts.allow
<gbhat> sudo apt-get install  wine-utils
<tritium> winetools are a lot easier to use...
<gbhat> not wineutils
<skel_home> and I've tried ssh -X & ssh -Y host
<WildTangent> couldnt find ut
<WildTangent> *it
<WildTangent> it must be something else
<skel_home> but any X based app I execute cannot connect to the server
<skel_home> any ideas?
<gbhat> WildTangent, wine-utils
<gbhat> not wineutils my bad
<WildTangent> huzzah
<gbhat> WildTangent, now try running wineboot
<Dull404> skel_home, sshd: ALL , in hosts.allow ?
<WildTangent> shibby
<Levander> Did anybody else lose the icons for the trash and the "show desktop" panel applets?
<skel_home> Dull404: does it need to be? I've never had to do that before.. I'll give it a shot though
<gbhat> shibby =  good or bad?
<Levander> When they upgraded to hoary
<WildTangent> its doing something, thats encouraging :)
<gbhat> lol
<thundrcleeze> Does anyone else have a problem with rhythmbox where you select an online stream and it "buffers" endlessly?
<WildTangent> hmm, seems to have stopped...
<WildTangent> :(
<skel_home> Dull404: still nothing =/
<gbhat> WildTangent,  let it do its thing
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, always does it the first time
<] BreliC[> Levander, apt-get install nfs gives me an error.. Couldn't find package.  I have multiverse and universe enabled
<WildTangent> its not doing anything, just stopped dead
<gbhat> WildTangent, no error nothing?
<WildTangent> nope
<Dull404> skel_home, hm.. im not that familiar with sshd, but does it need a data port to be opened in the firewall? an extra
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, what do you mean?  It doesn't do that for you?
<kamikazi> well i'm thinkin' to switch to ubuntu from gentoo cause i really got tuff from compilation each package i want to install, is ubuntu based on debian so that i can use apt-get as in debian ??
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, it always does it for me the first time I try to run an audio stream
<WildTangent> starting doing stuff in the terminal, and it stopped, i can enter any commands right now
<Dull404> kamikazi, yes it is
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, then you click stop and try it again and it works?
<gbhat> WildTangent, then it is done :)
<skel_home> Dull404: not with -X / -Y , no
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, have to close it and start it again
<skel_home> Dull404: it's supposed to forward the X protocol through the existing connection
<WildTangent> theres a few error 193s
<Levander> ] BreliC[: well then the package is probably not called nfs.  "apt-cache search nfs" to find relevant packages
<gbhat> 193s?
<gbhat> WildTangent, if you dont mind, uninstall and reinstall Photoshop
<Dull404> skel_home, ok, i dont know then.... I would skip X ;)
<gbhat> uninstaller should bring up the Add/Remove Programs for wine
<WildTangent> still nothing in program files :(
<WildTangent> and how do i uninstall if its not there?
<skel_home> Dull404: heh =P
<yoink> speaking of rhythmbox, can anyone get it to play .m4a files?
<gbhat> WildTangent, from a command prompt type uninstaller
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, this is the third time I've done that, and it's still buffering endlessly.  Are there any other shoutcast-compatable players for x besides xmms and rhythmbox?
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, hmm what about muine?
<Dull404> skel_home, "unsafe" ..well kind of ;)
<WildTangent> what the flip is that? and where do i get it
<gbhat> WildTangent, it is a part of wine
<WildTangent> i still havent figured out how to uninstall anything on linux
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, whatcha dont like about xmms?
<WildTangent> i need to get rid of XMMS too
<WildTangent> it doesnt work
<gbhat> WildTangent, if you are on Ubuntu apt-get remove <programname>
<Levander> WildTangent: "sudo apt-get remove <package>" the --purge option also remove the configuration files for the package
<skel_home> Dull404: tunneled through an encrypted channel? I'd hardly call that unsafe ;P
<kamikazi> ok one more question, where can i get the ubuntu source CD ??
<skel_home> Dull404: on my local network might I add =P
<Dull404> skel_home, arite then =P
<gbhat> WildTangent, first things first, type the command 'uninstaller' in the command prompt and tell me what happens
<Levander> kamikazi: they'll mail you one or you can download it from ubuntulinux.org
<thundrcleeze> Sometimes it crashes, and other times it doesn't let me add an address.  When I click play after I "add" the address, it gives me the open file dialog.
<Levander> the mailing is free
<WildTangent> hold on, nuking XMMS
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, sure the url is ip all the time/
<gbhat> up?
<Dull404> Levander, dont forget deborphan and debfoster........
<WildTangent> huzzah....
<stazich> does anyone know how to install MS-ASF plugin for frefox to stream video?
<WildTangent> only winamp is listed
<gbhat> stazich, mplayerplugin wont work?
<WildTangent> it half worked
<Dull404> Levander, apt-get cant remove everything
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, it's not, but I know when it is.
<gbhat> WildTangent, first things first, type the command 'uninstaller' in the command prompt and tell me what happens
<WildTangent> the program ran, but it couldnt play anything
<WildTangent> i did
<WildTangent> and i just uninstalled winamp
<gbhat> did it show Photoshop in there?
<stazich> i dont have it
<gbhat> stazich, sudo apt-get install mplayerplugin
<WildTangent> it only listed winamp
<stazich> i cannot play video in frefox... i do not have mplayer or mplayer plugin as well i suppose.. how do i install you know?
<gbhat> WildTangent, try installing Photoshop again
<stazich> ok, il try
<frank> what's the difference between mplayerplugin and mozplugger?
<Dull404> WildTangent, apt-get remove, cant remove everything...
<gbhat> frank, mplayerplugin is only for video
<gbhat> it is a plugin for mplayer
<WildTangent> ill have to try later, gots to pretend like im sleeping, damn rents...
<stazich> gbhat, E: Couldn't find package mplayerplugin
<frank> gbhat, mplayerplugin plays audio too I'm pretty sure
<Dull404> stazich, its in multiverse
<gbhat> stazich, sudo apt-get install mplayerplug-in probably?
<stazich> multiverse? u mean like universe in Syn Apt manager? how to activate it?
<gbhat> why doesnt Ubuntu have all reps enabled?
<stazich> still cant find... even with -
<Dull404> stazich, add multiverse after universe
<SQL_Sam> hey what exactly is smbfs used for - is it seeing windows shared folders through linux?
<stazich> how?
<frank> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<stazich> in Synaptic?
<Levander> gbhat: because universe and multiverse aren't supported
<stazich> my apt get cannot find anything
<stazich> . :(
<Dull404> stazich, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gbhat> Levander, ahh!!
<gbhat> stazich,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<stazich> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stazich> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/*"
<stazich> Error: no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Dull404> stazich, you have to sudo
<gbhat> stazich,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<stazich> yeah
<stazich> didnt work with sudo neither
<stazich> ok
<frank> stazich, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* spo0nman jumps with joy
* spo0nman is installing openoffice2 via apt
<stazich> ok, it brought it up with gedit... what do i change there?
<gbhat> stazich,  http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<stazich> k
<Dull404> spo0nman, whats so special with that?
<frank> Where should bug reports go for universe packages?
<spo0nman> Dull404, how would you know? just look at your handle
<kamikazi> is there a cluster ubuntu livecd, or should i make it by my self ?? :S
<spo0nman> kamikazi, please go ahead....
<kamikazi> spo0nman, oky next week, cause i have exams in this week :( "promise"
<Dull404> spo0nman, eh?
* gbhat shudders
* gbhat shudders at mention of exams
<SQL_Sam> what do i need to look at when trying to restart samba and I get a failure on starting samba daemons?
<gbhat> ?
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, installed muine but how do I add the link?
<amonkey> exit
<spo0nman> Dull404, :)
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, I just found out that muine wont play urls :|
<thundrcleeze> :(
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, lemme try mplayer
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, what url?
<Dull404> spo0nman, you were happy over apt, or that you were installing openoff ?
<geneo93> geez that would have been my first pick
<desplesda> i've just followed the apache2 setup guide from ubuntuguide, installed php4 and php4-mysql, but whenever I try to view any of my .php files it ends up not being processed but offered as a download
<desplesda> can anyone help?
<stazich> if the package in apt-get for mplayer i386 is mplayer-386, what would it be for ppc/??
<frank> stazich, you have ppc?
<stazich> yeah
<stazich> imac
<frank> stazich, just get mplayer
<stazich> hmm
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, you use kde?
<stazich> is there such?
<frank> stazich, it will be the one for ppc
<thundrcleeze> norris, gbhat.
<thundrcleeze> er... no, gbhat
<gbhat> thundrcleeze, try amarok
<flodine> does anyone know of a repository i can use for fluxbox?
<crimsun> stazich: mplayer-powerpc, mplayer-g4, ...
<gbhat> it is a little buggy but in kde I use it for playing my shoutcast playlist
<crimsun> flodine: a repository? it's in universe.
<crimsun> flodine: or did you mean themes?
<frank> crimsun: where do I submit a bug report for a universe package? (streamtuner)
<flodine> well that flux dont give you all the files
<flodine> i tryed
<crimsun> frank: launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<crimsun> flodine: "all the files"?
<flodine> dude i load it with repos but there are no ini files or menu files
<flodine> in flux
<flodine> whats wrong
<swazo> does anyone here have doom 3 working
<crimsun> flodine: um, the standard Debian menu works on my fluxbox installation from Hoary/universe...
<hksdu> does anybody know that if firefox 1.0.3 firefox for Ubuntu out yet?
<crimsun> flodine: I have menu and menu-xdg installed
<crimsun> hksdu: being worked on
<hksdu> crimsun: thanks
<flodine> you let the repository do it right
<revelater> anyone here use gnucash?
<swazo> anyone?
<crimsun> flodine: make sure you have menu and menu-xdg installed
<revelater> anyone here use gnucash?
<hksdu> Hi, I saw someone is using the weather broadcast and system resource info panels on their Ubuntu desktop, what programs are they?
<revelater> !!!!
<flodine> where can i find that crimsun
<thundrcleeze> gbhat, mplayer isn't compiled right for me, it's compiled without gui support.
<revelater> ?!?!?!
<dantheman> hksdu: that's probably gdesklets
<thundrcleeze> revelater, be patient.
<flodine> ok i found the there installed
<dantheman> just search for it in synaptic
<hksdu> dantheman: thanks...and I can install through synaptic?
<crimsun> flodine: menu is in universe; menu-xdg is in main
<hksdu> dantheman: oops...hehe..thanks
<revelater> thundercleeze: i want to get this finixhed befoer i eat dinner, so i am not impatient, i am merly short on time
<Levander> I'm reading a thread on ubuntuforums that says when people are using nautilus in hoary, and double clicking on a folder, it opens a new window for a folder.  But, it doesn't do that on my machine.  Anybody else's machine doing the same thing?
<flodine> yeah its installed
<dantheman> no problem
<intrade> anyone home how do you enable the dialup modem to setup in comand line on ubuntu?
<jubei1024> How do I kill X in kubuntu?
<intrade> open konsole
<flodine> crimson dont understand why it wont load flux comletely
<intrade> tipe xkill
<nomasteryoda> jubei1024: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<intrade> makes a deadly mouse cursor
<jubei1024> noma: will that kill it or just restart it?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<revelater> jubeil024: or just command + alt +delete
<nomasteryoda> jubei1024: it will restart
<intrade> to restart desctop type kicker
<hksdu> dantheman: I don't find it....
<intrade> well on kanotix it works
<jubei1024> I want to kill x. I typed sudo xkill in a virtual terminal and it didnt work
<dantheman> hksdu: let me take a look in synaptic to make sure
<revelater> jubeil024: if you want to go to command line then just command alt F1
<intrade> anyone know does wvdialconf create work on ubuntu?
<revelater> jubeil024: to go back to x then type command alt F2
<revelater> not typ, hit the keys
<dantheman> i did a search for gdesklets and it popped up right away
<intrade> as there is no ppp tool
<geneo93> intrade:  use pppconf
<dantheman> hkdsu: it might be in the universe repository
<intrade> ok
<jubei1024> I need to shutdown x to execute another command, it wont run if x is running
<dantheman> hkdsu: i think you can check on www.ubuntuguide.org for how to enable the universe repositories
<flodine> crimsun is that all you loaded to get flux up and running
<revelater> jubeil024: what i said eralyer will kill x: command + alt + F1
<jubei1024> what is command?
<revelater> jubeil024: to start again: command + alt + F2
<jubei1024> I dont have a command key
<revelater> jubeil024: sorry, used to using a mac, ctrl
<dhonn> ctrl? maybe
<jubei1024> =)
<revelater> jubeil024: :P
<jubei1024> ctrl + alt + f2 just takes me to a virtual terminal
<cens0red> Off-topic, but lmao! http://mypage.iu.edu/~edicus/compare.jpg
<jubei1024> it does not kill x
<nomasteryoda> jubei1024: then you can kill x
<revelater> jubeil024: F1 first, F2 starts x
<jubei1024> ok...
<dhonn> what about ctrl+alt+backspace?
<dantheman> has anyone tried gcc 4.0 with hoary?
<jubei1024> HEHE
<nomasteryoda> dhonn: jubei1024 is trying to kill it...
<mainer> jubeil: ctrl+alt+backspace=kill x
<revelater> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x
<dhonn> not on my system
<jubei1024> HEH
<crimsun> flodine: for me, yep
<jubei1024> anyone?
<jubei1024> I used to use telinit 3
<revelater> HEH?
<jubei1024> but that doesn twork anymore
<nomasteryoda> jubei1024: just do this... sudo ps ax | grep X...
<nomasteryoda> then
<dhonn> go to terminal try killall X
<nomasteryoda> kill the process
<nomasteryoda> dhonn, yea
<revelater> got to terminal and do: sudo init 1
<flodine> crimsun how can i make sure i have the right  repository
<dhonn> or Xorg
<mainer> kill killall --help
<dhonn> killall Xorg then killall gdm
<mainer> killall --help for syntax,options,parameters
<crimsun> flodine: you should have main, restricted, and universe repos enabled (at least)
<revelater> just ctrl+alt+F1
<revelater> jubeil024: ctrl+alt+F1
<flodine> crimsun is there a new command to generate menu in flux
<revelater> jubeil024: just do it
<jubei1024> HEH, ctrl+alt+f1 does NOT kill X
<jubei1024> i have done it
<smo> Isn't "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"  so much saner?
<jubei1024> cause I am in v-terminal
<revelater> jubeil024: it shoule, x can't run i in single user mode
<revelater> *should
<nomasteryoda> revelater: true
<nomasteryoda> sudo init 1 will kill it
<nomasteryoda> right?
<revelater> it should
<nomasteryoda> k
<revelater> yes
<crimsun> flodine: to generate? There's update-menus if you have the menu package installed
<revelater> if it doesn't re install your system, cause something aint right
<jubei1024> if i use ctrl+alt+f1 i get a v-terminal, if I then press ctrl+alt+f7 i'm back in X, It never goes down
<intrade> yup
<jubei1024> if i use sudo init 1 can I still use my v-terminals?
<smo> jubei1024: X keeps respawning because gdm is designed to do so.  "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" as root (or via sudo) will stop that.
<intrade> i use sux
<jubei1024> you're saying ctrl+alt+f1 is supposed to shutdown X? I have never seen that in any distro
<revelater> jubeil024: it will just give you a regular terminal, i don't you may still be able to run a v terminal
<smo> no, ctrl+alt+f1 sends you to vt1.  X is still running on vt7
<intrade> it switches in text mode
<geneo93> jubei1024:  cntl alt backspace
<jubei1024> =)
<revelater> jubeil024: it SHOULD bring you into single user mode and kill x
<intrade> i hardly use that only to get nvidia driver going
<intrade> f1
<revelater> jubeil024: anyone want to do that and then type ps -A?
<geneo93> telinit 3
<intrade> anyway seyyas i dont run ubuntu
<jubei1024> ps -A |grep X
<jubei1024> = Xorg
<revelater> jubeil024: and you are int init 1?
<revelater> *in
<jubei1024> nope
<revelater> jubeil024: go to init 1
<jubei1024> I dont want to drop to that level yet
<jubei1024> what will init 3 do?
<revelater> jubeil024: type sudo init 1
<revelater> jubeil024: nothing
<revelater> jubeil024: unless you have more than 3 users
<revelater> jubei1024: its a 1 not an l :P
<geneo93> init 3 will give u networking
<revelater> does anyone here use gnu cash?
<thundrcleeze> not I, revelater
<jubei1024> yeah now my installer is winging that i'm at runlevel 1 =)
<smo> debian & ubuntu don't use runlevels like redhat et al.  0 is shutdown, 1 is single-user, 2 is normal, 6 is shutdown.  the rest aren't used
<revelater> jubei1024: by winging you mean working?
<jubei1024> Nope
<flodine> crimsun im in flux now why cant i generate the menu?
<jubei1024> It says if I run the installer at runlevel 1 there will be problems
<geneo93> yup for sure
<crimsun> flodine: secondary-click?
<revelater> ok, ctrl alt backspace, when you get into gdm again, select safe mode or terminal to log into, thenk killall x and killallgdm if neccessary
<dougsk> if you'd like to replicate other distros' methods you'll need to edit inittab to default to 5 and inside rc3.d you'll mv S13gdm to K13gdm
<revelater> hey anyone know how to burn iso's in linux?
<flodine> crimsun im in flux now i have 3 things in my menu how do i generate the menu
<smo> revelater: If you're in gnome, right-click in nautilus should include a menu item for it.  if not, man cdrecord
<jubei1024> i'm running kubuntu
<revelater> flodine: go to #fluxbox, but i may be able to answer your question, first are you using hoary?
<smo> jubei1024: then "/etc/init.d/kdm stop" instead of gdm stop :)
<elcu> revelater: ubuntuguide.org
<flodine> yes
<revelater> flodine: then i bleieve you just need to type in a term fluxbox-generate_menu
<flodine> revelater i tryed that it says command not found
<flodine> this is crazy
<revelater> flodine: build it yourself then
<XTCboarder> anybody been able to run flashmx2004 in wine?
<revelater> flodine: type in command line: emacs ~/.fluxbox/menu
<benplaut> XTCboarder: as far as i know, nobody has ever done it successfully (and documented it online)
<flodine> revelater this what im telling you ubuntu install half of flux
<flodine> wow gnomes is calling
<smo> XTCboarder: http://frankscorner.org/?p=flashmx   It doesn't mention 2004, but it looks like a sane start
<revelater> flodine: yes, it doesn't install everything, i know, i was in your same psoition not 5 days ago
<jubei1024> yah /etc/init.d/kdm stop is what I was looking for
<jubei1024> Thanks guys
<revelater> flodine: here is what you do: type in the beggining of the file [begin]  (Fluxbox)
<revelater> flodine: go to a new line and everything you type should begin with something in []  which is a command
<revelater> flodine: then after that you give the item a name such as (fluxbox) titles the menu fluxbox
<revelater> flodine: go to a new line and everything you type should begin with something in []  which is a command
<revelater> flodine: how much did you get before yout client quit?
<revelater> love to help more but i have to go
<yoink> guys, how do i get past synaptic when i've installed something from source but it doesnt know that?
<flodine> is there a window manager that works out there for ubuntu i dont have to build
<crimsun> flodine: don't care for the ones you've tried?
<yoink> i installed mplayer from source, now i cant get the acidrip package bc of false dependency problemds
<flodine> man why give me flux half as.....s
<flodine> that dont make sense
<nomasteryoda> flodine: i agree on that
<samlowry> hey is that the jubei that was doing the kernel recompile?
<flodine> fedora looking real good
<nomasteryoda> can't be that much to compiling it though
<nomasteryoda> flodine: no
<nomasteryoda> let me look too
<flodine> why give me flux partial
<crimsun> flux works fine on my livecd even
<flodine> who was drinking that day
<XTCboarder> damn.... :(
<amylynnwho> hello
<nomasteryoda> flodine: do you just see fluxbox and fluxconf?
<flodine> i install flux no init file or meu files someone was drunk
<nomasteryoda> hey amylynnwho
<flodine> nope
<nomasteryoda> er, you need another repo added
<flodine> yes
<amylynnwho> I'm new to linux and ubuntu...and IRC...what's this room about
<nomasteryoda> universe
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu
<flodine> does anyone got a new repost to add for flux
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nomasteryoda> flodine, i'm adding it right   now... i'll let you know how it goes
<flodine> ok
<nomasteryoda> i did it on another system... worked on it
<geneo93> fluxbox and fluxconf are needed
<nomasteryoda> flodine: it's installed
<nomasteryoda> just min
<crimsun> trust me, fluxbox is fine
<geneo93> FluxConf is a simple GTK 2.0 application allowing fast and easy configuration
<geneo93> of the Fluxbox window manager and its keyboard shortcuts.  This package also
<geneo93> includes the fluxkeys, fluxmenu and fluxbare utilities.
<nomasteryoda> crimsun: i know
<flodine> i did both
<crimsun> I've verified with both the ubuntu and kubuntu livecds
<flodine> still dint work
<crimsun> flodine: what precisely doesn't work?
<flodine> theres no fluxmenu
<flodine> no fluxinit
<crimsun> err...
<crimsun> how did you install fluxbox?
<flodine> apt
<flodine> and then repos
<flodine> both didnt work
<flodine> when i sign in to flux it looks like it has no video
<flodine> why
<samchi> anyone know the problem with ubuntu and mounting to loop? even with modprobe loop it still is unable to mount an image file.
<crimsun> samchi: an "image file"?
<crimsun> flodine: try apt-get --reinstall install fluxbox
<samchi> yes as in disk image
<Enkidu> what is the difference from regular, universe, and multiverse?
<crimsun> Enkidu: please see the wiki :)
<crimsun> samchi: as an .iso or...?
<geneo93> crimsun:  dont forget fluxconf
<flodine> man dude ive tried 100 times with flux
<samchi> well not an iso, but same concept
<crimsun> samchi: but the format _is_ important.
<samchi> well I know the format, that's besides the point it wouldn't matter what type of image I try to load even when I know they filesystem inside the loop filesystem is not working
<flodine> can i get the repository site for flux
<smo> samchi: expand upon "not working" ? what errors does it throw?
<SQL_Sam> how do you stop a ping?
<thegreedyturtle> ctrl c
<crimsun> samchi: so loop.ko is loaded, but mount -o loop ... doesn't work?
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<crimsun> flodine: it's in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<SQL_Sam> iim trying to use swat - how do i figure out what my localhost is?
<samchi> bad option, bad superblock, on /dev/loop0,  and dmsg says
<flodine> well its not a good one
<flodine> cause you dont have no problems
<flodine> why do i
<samchi> can't find filesystem on loop0
<crimsun> flodine: did you try --reinstall?
<flodine> yes sir
<Tecky-> How do I install Gentoo ?
<crimsun> flodine: describe precisely how you're invoking it?
<samchi> no here's the funny thing, the same image is able to be mounted under osx and does have a correct filesystem being fat.
<dcraven> Tecky-, hehe
<crimsun> Tecky-: apt-get moo
<samchi> Another thing is that the filesystem is accessible under bochs or qemu
<samchi> when they are running...
<crimsun> samchi: so you've passed mount -t vfat?  (not that it would make much sense, since iso9660 is the default...)
<Tecky-> I want to use Gentoo.. and the folks in #gentoo sent me here ... said you guys would be able to help me install gentoo
<crimsun> Tecky-: apt-get moo
<Tecky-> apt-get moo ?
<SQL_Sam> iim trying to use swat - how do i figure out what my localhost is?
<samchi> It doesn't matter what I pass as -t!
<dcraven> Tecky-, I think they played you. Ubuntu is a different distro.
<samchi> it does the same thing!
<Bigrob> Tecky-,  do you have super cow powers
<samchi> I've tried different images all known to work outside of ubuntu hoary.
<Tecky-> ubuntu is a different distro ? .... whats a distro ?
<nickrud> apt-get moo :)
<Tecky-> I was told to come on IRC (i'm new) and get a copy of Gentoo
<nickrud> how old is iti anyway
<thundrcleeze> no nick, apt-get install moo
<samchi> Is there another way to mount a imagefile without having to use loop?
<dcraven> Tecky-, follow the documentation on the Gentoo website. It's very well written.
<nickrud> picky, picky
<cyphase> has anyone setup mod_python for apache?
<crimsun> samchi: not if you're using mount
<samchi> what else could I use?
<Tecky-> dcraven: but they told me to come in here for support ... why wont you guys support helping me install Gentoo
<dcraven> Tecky-, and just so you know, this is not the place to come for Gentoo support. They mislead you.
<crimsun> samchi: have you tried manually specifying a different loop device?
<Tecky-> all I want is for someone to help me install gentoo
<cartel_> ok anyone know a regex for the line AFTER the line containing your query
<samchi> yes, on my /dev I see all the way up to loop6
<Tecky-> dcraven: why would they do that ... I thought linux was full of people helping other newbies
<samchi> yes, on my /dev I see all the way up to loop7
<dcraven> Tecky-, I give.
<samchi> all the same
<Tecky-> you give ?
<Bigrob> Tecky-,  unbuntu is only for unbuntu if you want gentoo go to gentoo
<Tecky-> give what ?
<nickrud> :)
<dcraven> up
<crimsun> dcraven: yep, don't feed.
<Bigrob> but you might want to try ubuntu
<Tecky-> big: no they sent me here
<crimsun> :)
<yoink> guys, how do i get past synaptic when i've installed something from source but it doesnt know that?
<Bigrob> it is pretty good and pretty easy to install
<dcraven> crimsun, took me a minute, but I caught on ;P
<crimsun> wonder if he's trolling in ##slackware and #suse, too :p
<yoink> is there a force option of some kind?
<Tecky-> whats trolling ?
<samchi> I'm out of Ideas, anyone have some?
<geneo93> Tecky-:  goto mandriva
<Tecky-> geneo93: why should i go there ?
<Bigrob> Tecky-, go to #debian if you want to learn about trolling
<crimsun> samchi: it's not encrypted, is it?
<samchi> no
<dcraven> Tecky-, type "/q" to get Gentoo.
<smo> yoink: not easily.  you can dpkg -i --force-depends filename.deb .. but it'll keep getting messier
<Tecky-> no i've done that before
<Tecky-> it formats my hard drive
<nickrud> :)
<pixil9> Tecky-, You makin fun of ubuntu?
<crimsun> samchi: can you verify with a {k}ubuntu livecd?
<Gigglesworth> They don't troll on #debian, they bite your head off.
<samchi> I will try to verify tonight sometime with warty, to see if the problem is on hoary or the kernel...
<nickrud> virtually :)
<geneo93> Tecky-:  try azaureus also
<Tecky-> azaureus ?
* SQL_Sam head pounds on desk
<yoink> smo, what would you recommend then? if i install anything from source it ruins package management?
<nickrud> Tecky-, assuming you're serious, /join #gentu /leave(?) #ubuntu
<nickrud>  /join #gentoo
<Tecky-> no one is in #gentu
<dr_willis> lol
<dr_willis> #gentooo
<nickrud> try another network, please
<SQL_Sam> that is funny....
<smo> yoink: that apt is only clever because it's in control.  About the best long-term fix is to learn to create packages (it's not as difficult as it sounds for most things)
<nickrud> moi ?
<sihen> hello all
<cyphase> has anyone here set up mod_python for apache? i've tried playing with the config files, but it's not processing the code. it just sends me the plain python code as a download
<yoink> smo, oh, and how can i get the deb name from apt?
<sihen> could someone possible help me out, i get a W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv when doing a apt-get update
<yoink> smo, my real problem is the mplayer package doesnt work, so i had to install it myself
<geneo93> Tecky-:  if you cant install it on your own you cnat install apps either so just use ubuntu
<pixil9> what's the best tvtuner proggie?
<sihen> anyone that could possible help me with that q?
<geneo93> pixil9:  i use tvtime
<pixil9> Ok.. it just uses /dev/video0
<pixil9> or whatever?
<XizDaqrian> Sup all?
<XizDaqrian> Quiet in here...
<pixil9> COol it works.
<skreet> Anyone use Xgl on ubuntu yet?
<pixil9> cept my cable is fucked and its fuzzy :(
<sperm> is anyone alive the knogelable
<sperm> with ubuntu?
<pixil9> how do i change channels lol
<sperm> okie
<geneo93> uparrows
<sperm> totem is now load wvm fikles
<geneo93> down arrows
<sperm> the codecs are not installing right
<pixil9> thx
<sperm> anyone have an idea?
<geneo93> f fullscreen
<nickrud> sperm, you using totem-gstreamer?
<sperm> i just removed it
<sperm> i am going to start all over.
<sperm> what should i install first.
<sperm> the codecs?
<cyphase> has anyone here set up mod_python for apache? i've tried playing with the config files, but it's not processing the code. it just sends me the plain python code as a download
<cartel_> yoink: apt-cache show
<sperm> or dose it not really matter.
<sperm> apt-get install w32codecs.
<sperm> then apt-get install totom*
<sperm> then i go and try to view a *.wmv file
<sperm> it dosent find the codecs
<nickrud> sperm, there's a wiki that will help with that, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SQL_Sam> crap - how do i get out of vi?
<nickrud> :q
<sperm> yeah tried that
<sperm> something isnot right
<sperm> i need to manully install them
<nickrud> Worked for Me
<sperm> or something
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<sperm> dpkg -i *.deb
<sperm> corrext?
<sperm> that is that one?
<geneo93> no just read the wiki
<nickrud> what deb, and where did you get it? Is it signed?
<sperm> yeah it is sign'd
<sihen> could someone possible help me out, i get a W: GPG error: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv when doing a apt-get update
<nickrud> I wish
<nickrud> gpg, almost as much voodoo as cups
<Gigglesworth> I love it. I'm running an Ubuntu LiveCD within VMWare on WinXP. Ubuntu started up fine, connects to the network fine, plays sounds, etc. The only Linux distro so far to work this well out of the box.
<thundrcleeze> oh great, synaptic hung.
<dazed>  Gigglesworth: thats whats strived for :)
<geneo93> sudo kill synaptic
<sperm> yo man
<sperm> same shit
<sperm> no decoers were found
<Gigglesworth> In fact, it works so well that ...
<thundrcleeze> I know how to get rid of it, it's just not good.
<nickrud> sperm, I looked again, and it's not the wiki you need, sorry :)
<nickrud> so do this:
<nickrud> cd ~/.gnome2/totem-plugins
<nickrud> and, assuming you have the w32codes installed correctly
<sperm> yeah
<nickrud> ln -s /usr/lib/win32/* .
<nickrud> and try gstreamer-totem again
<dazed> thats u log in and out of irc out of joy?
<sperm> ln: `./wmadmod.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmsdmod.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmspdmod.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmv8ds32.ax': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmv9dmod.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmvadvd.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmvdmod.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wmvds32.ax': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wnvplay1.dll': File exists
<sperm> ln: `./wnvwinx.dll': File exists
<dazed> sperm: use #flood or something like that to paste things over 4 lines
<geargolem> Hi, trying to fdisk my /dev/hdb1
<nickrud> so, you found the right wiki
<geneo93> sperm:  maybe you should try vlc
<sperm> vlc?
<dazed> lol
<dazed> all those nick changes to go back to the original
<geneo93> yes
<geneo93> sperm:  i prefer mplayer myself
<sperm> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///tmp/movie", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<geargolem> how can I reformat my 2nd hd and what can I use it for?
<sperm> this is bullshit
<sperm> !
<Remenic> sperm: what's the format?
<dazed> sso install corresponding plugins?
<sperm> wmv
<cyphase> has anyone gotten mod_python to work with apache?
<Remenic> sperm: what player are you using?
<ruggy> why is ubuntu so popular right now?
<Remenic> sperm: xine & mplayer should handle them fine, if you install w32codecs (it's in apt-get)
<geneo93> ruggy:  because its good
<Remenic> ruggy: beats me ;)
<Remenic> yeah, they say it's good
<sperm> okie
<Remenic> not sure what it's good at though
<sperm> apt-get install w32codeces
<thundrcleeze> I restarted synaptic, but now it doesn't let me apply anything, how do I get what it was applying back?
<sperm> apt-get install w32codecs
<sperm> i have done that.
<Remenic> sperm: ok :)
<sperm> still not working
<sperm> why is that?
<Remenic> sperm: with mplayer?
<sperm> and idea's
<dazed> sperm you get them from mallirat?
<geargolem> Hoary on hda1, Warty on hdb1.  How do I erase Warty/
<gigglesworth> Ruggy: ubuntu looks nice, it's pretty powerful, works well, and is very loyal to the original goals of free software.
<orospakr__> when authenticating a user for login with PAM via some external auth server, how should I take care of ensuring the user is in all the appropriate groups for removable disk access, etc.?
<guruff> geargolem; format? you can create filesystem on the disk and then mount it; formating disks is win32 crap
<mjc> hmm, how do I downgrade from breezy to hoary? heh
<mjc> apt source trick didn't help much I need more than that apparently
<dazed> gigglesworth: very much so!
<geargolem> guruff, how do I erase warty on the 2nd hd?
<ruggy> gigglesworth, sounds good i might try it someday
<dazed> geargolem: format?
<sperm> There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:////home/sperm/Desktop/tailer.wmv", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<pixil9> geargolem, mke2fs on /dev/hdb1.
<gigglesworth> Ruggy: people used to think this way about Debian, but Debian is getting behind the times in terms of a Desktop OS.
<pixil9> As long as the partitions on the drive are setup
<geargolem> did that, pixil9, but it still shows warty on my /etc/fstab
<pixil9> you might wanna run a partition manager and erase the swap and shit
<pixil9> then remove it
<pixil9> pretty easy to use pico
<ruggy> gigglesworth, how new user friendly is it?
<guruff> rm -rf /media/WHERE_WARTY_IS_MOUNTED; be warn though rm -rf is refursive force remove, will go down the tree deleting everyting without asking
<nickrud> mjc, try doing it with aptitude. Lots of hand work getting the dependencies right, but doable :)
<geneo93> sperm:  try totem-gstreamer
* goo is on the train looking at windows users with their puny laptops and longs for the Ubuntu cd's to arrive so he can share the love
<nickrud> faster to reinstall, though
<pixil9> Why would you manually remove every file when you can create a new filesystem with mke2fs lol.
<sperm> player plays it
<goo> sperm: seen the egg lately? :)
<geargolem> I did that pixil9
* goo always wanted to ask that.
<thundrcleeze> I restarted synaptic, but now it doesn't let me apply anything, how do I get what it was applying back?
<geargolem> it still shows Warty on startup on my 2nd hd pixil9
<gigglesworth> Well, I've heard it much more user friendly. I just started using it myself, but the Gnome interface is familiar & nice & clean. There aren't too many apps, which is nice.
<pixil9> geargolem, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<geneo93> thundrcleeze:  try sudo apt-get -f install
<palitro> necesito ayuda
<gigglesworth> And it's the same as Debian on the back end, which means it has many of the same powerful tools.
<thundrcleeze> thanks, geneo93, will do.
<guruff> geargolem; what loader do you have grub? probably grub; edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sperm> mplayer works
<sperm> ill brb.
<nickrud> geneo93, you been studying :)
<mark> Anyone have hanging on booting with enterprising volume management system
<palitro> quiero instalar php4, pero la lista de paquetes muestra php4-cgi y php4-dev, cual debo instalar?
<geargolem> ok, guruff.  I'm editing it now
<geneo93> nickrud:  no i know more than most
<nickrud> you've been running ubuntu for a while then
<geneo93> nickrud:  also used apt in mandrake
<gigglesworth> And also, you can ask questions in the #ubuntu channel without getting yelled at.
<nickrud> ah, does it work the same?  (uprmi or whatever it was is the last mandrake thingy I used)
<nickrud> urpmi :)
<ruggy> gigglesworth, i likely freindly channels
<ruggy> huh?
<gigglesworth> Me too. I ditched IRC years ago because of some snotheads, but I'm starting to use it agian.
<geneo93> nickrud:  well apt seems to bloat disk space wether you clean or not
<geneo93> nickrud:  in mandrake that is
<pixil9> Should my tvtuner and tvtime be using 80% cpu while i watch tv?
<nickrud> geneo93, apt-get install debfoster. It kills the bloat that ails ye
<pixil9> that's a little crazy.
<geneo93> ahh dont work for mandrake
<gigglesworth> Anyone here try Ubuntu on Xbox?
<mark> ubuntu on xbox?
<nickrud> I'm probably going back to aptitude. I like synaptic, but aptitude gives me automatic package removal.
<mark> i can see that as possible
<mark> but gnome is kinda big for it
<LordMortis> can anyone here give me a brief review of how the ubuntu sound system works? (i.e. does it use OSS, ALSA-OSS, ALSA, and/or which sound daemon does it use)
<Gigglesworth> Like the xbox-linux project... there's a Debian side project, a Fedora side project.
<mark> remember only 64 megs of ram
<geneo93> nickrud:  i like to keep things here for i'm on dun
<MyNameIsChris> Hello everyone, how does Warty like kernels built from unpatched/standard kernel sources?
<mark> gentoox is the way to go
<nickrud> been there :)
<Gigglesworth> It's a $100 computer. Running Linux on Xbox is so obscene it's cool.
<mark> or that debian one, but I havent tried that one
<Gigglesworth> 64 megs of Ram... might be good enough for a little webserver or a Samba server.
<mark> Yeah, 100$, build USB adaptors, and a vga adaptor for a monitor
<mark> would make a alright PC
<geneo93> Gigglesworth:  i would think dsl would be better for xbox
<mark> there is dsl for xbox
<mark> xdsl
<Gigglesworth> DSL? Like my internet connection here?
<mark> it's pretty new, I think its the fastest one out
<geneo93> well then thats what i would use
<mark> damn small linux
<Gigglesworth> Cool, thanks for hte hint.
<mark> he np
<mark> have you tried gentoox or xdsl, Gigglesworth?
<Gigglesworth> DSL For Xbox is at http://www.xbins.org/nfo.php?file=xboxnfo1210.nfo if anyone cares.
<Gigglesworth> No, I haven't tried them yet. Still don't have an xbox... still got a couple other projects lined up.
<mark> i heard it could run win98 at an alright speed
<Smeven> what is a good setiathome gui?
<Yuffster> Hey, is there anyone who knows lots about Dells and Ubuntu and wireless out there? >_>;
<Gigglesworth> But I'm looking for a cheap webserver for my personal stuf.f
<mark> webserver works great
<mark> on xboc
<mark> xbox*
<mark> i would suggest gentoox pro
<goo> I guess my xbox will keep it's original OS, I actually use it to play games on (and music and movies with xbmc)
<mark> then emerge what you want
<Yuffster> :\
<Gigglesworth> Bah, games? Music? You scoundrel :)
<mark> xbmc is great...
<Gigglesworth> but you can get a second one and have  a cheap webserver!
<mark> best xbox project IMO
<Gigglesworth> Cool, I'll check it out.
<mark> the idea of watching downloaded anime on a tv without having to burn dvds is great
<thundrcleeze_> Is this bad?-- Setting up ksplash (3.4.0-0ubuntu18) ...
<thundrcleeze_> ** (process:13998): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<mark> modding is easy
<mark> takes me 5 min to softmod
<Gigglesworth> Yeah, and that's another project down the line. A cheap media box. I guess you can use a Svidio-to-usb connector to grab broadcasts off of the air.
<nickrud> thundrcleeze, that's nothing critcal, just an error while trying to set up menus
<goo> Gigglesworth: hey, I have a cheap webserver! My father gave me an AMD Athlon 2700+ boxen with some RAM and disk as a gift since I helped him so much with his Debian Sid box! :)
<thundrcleeze_> Okay, thanks, nickrud
<Jeezis> is 73 degrees c too hot for a laptop to be running at?
<Gigglesworth> Well, that's better then a 733Mhz/74Mb server!
<nickrud> seen it a lot :)
<transgress> no
<mark> haha
<mark> no 64 megs
<mark> celeron
<MyNameIsChris> Jeezis, Can you even put it on your lap. WIthout ironing your pants?
<goo> no wonder it's so cheap.
<mark> I don't think xbox2 is going to be great...
<Gigglesworth> I bet they specifically added some anti-modding technolgoy in xbox2
<srs> hi, the ncurses applications are not being rendered correctly in Hoary installed on an i586
<srs> any solutions for that/
<geargolem> could I get a private chat with someone that can help me with some questions
<mark> that, and there is going to be differnent versions and possible no harddrive
<dr_willis> Gigglesworth,  like covering the whole motherboard with epoxy :P
<srs> geargolem: go ahead ask your questions here itself
<mark> which means I would have to blow more cash on memory cards
<dr_willis> xbox is the one game system i Dont have...
<dr_willis> just havent seen many games for it  i really want.
<geargolem> I just mke2fs on my 2nd hd.  I would like to use the 2nd hd for storage for Hoary on my 1st hd
<mark> well, the only use, if not for live, is nothing
<mark> except modding
<geneo93> xbox was good but games suck
<mark> then it has more features
<Gigglesworth> Is kubuntu exactly the same as Ubuntu, except it has KDE instead of Gnome? Any other major differences?
<dr_willis> im not about to pay MS to play online games. :P
<mark> it still has some good games
<dr_willis> Gigglesworth,  about the same.
<mark> i'm playing Jade Empire atm
<dr_willis> Gigglesworth,  if you want both. install the latest ubuntu, and you can apt-get the kubuntu stuff.
<Gigglesworth> Geargolem: I think you just mgith need to do 'mkdir /mnt/secondharddrive', and then 'mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/secondharddrive'
<Gigglesworth> replace 'secondharddrive' with a name that makes sense to you.
<dr_willis>  /stuff :P
<mark>  Geargolem: then once that works, add a fstab entry
<dr_willis>  /porn :P
<mark> Geargolem: then it will mount on boot
<Gigglesworth> And it may not be /dev/hdb1 , which is the first partition (1) on the second hard drive (b)
<srs> geargolem: why not partition the 2nd hard disk as /something and keep
<geargolem> I have Hoary on first, what could I put on 2nd?
<thundrcleeze_> hoary storage? :)
<cyphase> geargolem: hoary
<cyphase> lol
* goo loves grub for starting it's partition numbering on 0, not 1.
<srs> cyphase: don't kid
<mark> Hey, I have a question involving 2 dvd drives. If I have one drive on the master ide cable , and another on the slave ide cable, can I read both at the same time?
<goo> ..it's more understandable for wacky programmers lke me
<geneo93> geargolem:  /home
<Gigglesworth> Any thing that considers '0' as 'the first thing' drives me crazy.
<cyphase> lol, my mistake. i thought he meant other computer
<pixil9> geargolem: why are you dcc chatting me
<Gigglesworth> Mark: You can, but it will be slower.
<geargolem> ok geneo93.  mount /dev/hdb1 /home?
<Gigglesworth> All operations will operate at the slower speed of the two drives.
<goo> mark: yes. You can read them both at the same time (experienced time) )no matter what cable you connect them to
<geargolem> pixil9 had some questions
<mark> Slower, I each drive has it's own ide cable to motherboard?
<pixil9> o
<pixil9> what's the problem
<geneo93> yes
<Gigglesworth> Oh, I misread your question.
<geargolem> thnx
<thundrcleeze_> geargolem, you could put the beta version of breezy when it comes out on it, if you're looking for an os.
<mark> sorry, I can never get what im tring to say...
<cyphase> has anyone here set up mod_python for apache? i've tried playing with the config files, but it's not processing the code. it just sends me the plain python code as a download
<Gigglesworth> If you have two drives on a single IDE channel, both devices operate at the speed of the slower device.
<pixil9> cyphase: did you install a libapache-mod?
<cyphase> pixil9: yes, and the server signature confrims it
<Gigglesworth> But it sounds like you have two IDE cables, two devices, and each device is plugged into a different channel.
<cyphase> confirm*
<mark> That's what I currently have set up...
<goo> cyphase: nope. Just pyapache. But it should say something about AddType in the documentation or the INSTALL file I guess
<cyphase> yea, im about to try that now
<cyphase> lemme see..
<Gigglesworth> You can read and write to both devices at the same time. I don't think the whole 'master/slave' thing applies only when you have two devices per channel.
<Gigglesworth> correction, 'I *do* think'
<kakalto> where are OOo's icons stored?
<mark> Gigglesworth: So, do you think I would be able to burn say a dvd in one drive and read the other if they have seperate cables... and as /dev/hda and /dev/hdc
<pixil9> pyapache?
<SQL_Sam> is swat installed on ubuntu?
<pixil9> SQL_Sam, no. apt-get install swatr
<pixil9> SQL_Sam, no. apt-get install swat
<goo> kakalto: dpkg -L openoffice.org | grep icons
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<geneo93> Gigglesworth:  when you have 2 devices on same channel it reduces speed by half
<srs> what is swat?
<Gigglesworth> If they are on different IDE channels, yes. You can do it when they are on the same channel, it's just slower.
<pixil9> samba web config on port 901
<mark> but on seperate channels, is there any speed lost?
<kakalto> goo, thanks :D
<SQL_Sam> couldnt find package swat?
<goo> np :)
<mark> alright, thank you...
<srs> X.org is faster! :>
<dazed_> SQL_Sam: its there i got it today
<pixil9> cyphase: so you installed libapache-mod-python libapache-modpython2.3 & 2.4
<pixil9> ?\
<mark> I should try it out then
<geneo93> mark if you dont have any other devices on them like cdrom or dvd
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install swat
<SQL_Sam> Reading package lists... Done
<SQL_Sam> Building dependency tree... Done
<SQL_Sam> E: Couldn't find package swat
<SQL_Sam> ??
<cyphase> pixil9: yes
<cyphase> pixil9: 2.4
<pixil9> Did u restart apache lol
<srs> SQL_Sam: did you add any mirror to sources.list?
<mark> geneo93: I only have two dvd drives...
<dazed_> SQL_Sam: 'apt-cache search swat
<cyphase> pixil9: yea
<pixil9> SQL_Sam, ya you need another source
<dazed_> '
<cyphase> pixil9: after evert change
<cyphase> pixil9: every*
<srs> SQL_Sam: are you trying soon after a fresh installation
<srs> ?
<goo> One thing I miss in Debian-based distros is the ability to see wich repo a package will be installed from
<goo> Or is that possible in some way?
<srs> goo: what do you mean by repo?
<nickrud> goo, apt-cache show will have the repository
<SQL_Sam> i've installed samba
<srs> goo: oh! repository
<SQL_Sam> tried a restart and get a failure
<goo> srs: yeah :)
<pixil9> I'm showin it in universe
<goo> nickrud: ah... goodie! Thanks :)
<srs> goo: apt-cache show package_name
<cyphase> pixil9: i've also added the directives at http://www.modpython.org/live/current/doc-html/inst-testing.html
<SQL_Sam> then i did testparm
<SQL_Sam> got the following...
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SQL_Sam> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SQL_Sam> Processing section "[homes] "
<SQL_Sam> Processing section "[printers] "
<SQL_Sam> Processing section "[print$] "
<SQL_Sam> params.c:Section() - Empty section name in configuration file.
<SQL_Sam> params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<nickrud> goo, there's also dpkg-gctrl, if you're adventurous (I'm not :)
<srs> SQL_Sam: `what does apt-cache show swat' say?
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<SQL_Sam> samba - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix
<pixil9> Maybe sway is in backports
<pixil9> swat*
<pixil9> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<pixil9> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache show swat
<SQL_Sam> W: Unable to locate package swat
<SQL_Sam> E: No packages found
<goo> nickrud: well, it shows the section and the filename.. what if two repo(sitorie)s has the same package? How do i know wich one is used?
<pixil9> try those.
<dazed_> pixil9: nope
<dazed_> i dont use backports
<dazed_> and i got it
<pixil9> Well synaptic shows it in universe
<pixil9> so i dunno
<JaGWiRE``> mm
<srs> goo: the latest release of the two will be installed
<kkathman> typically a package wont  be in two repos
<srs> goo: the latest release of the two will be installed
<dazed_> SQL_Sam: u sure ur repos are enbaled?
<SQL_Sam> not sure
<kkathman> unless you are using non-ubuntu repos
<JaGWiRE``> is there anyway to make ubuntu or any linux distro let me make functions for 2 extra buttons on my notebook (Named p1 and p2), in windows they can change the amount of sound and video brightness.
<nickrud> apt-cache policy (and it shows the repositories better :)
<JaGWiRE``> Anything like that in nix?
<srs> bye all
<dazed_> SQL_Sam: goto synaptic and check your repos
<geargolem> i did $sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home then edited /etc/fstab to /dev/hdb1	/home		ext3	defaults	0	0
<nickrud> apt-cache policy mplayer
<geargolem> is that correct?
<SQL_Sam> k
<nickrud> hey this isn't my terminal :_
<pixil9> geargolem, looks good to me.. you can always unmount it and type mount -a
<pixil9> geargolem, see if it works.
<srs> btw... if your ncurses display has conked up... possible solution may be got through by changing the locale to en_US
<pixil9> geargolem, -a reloads /etc/fstab without rebooting.
<goo> nickrud: ahhhh... brilliant! Thanks a lot for saving me the trouble of reading those tiresome man pages ;-D
<Gigglesworth> Hrm... Georgolem, is there already a /home directory?
<nickrud> I've been playing with apt-cache for a long time, and thanks for tickling that memory cell :)
<Gigglesworth> If you mount a new directory /home on top of an existing direcotry /home , the originial directory will disappear (but it's still there)
<goo> :)
<geargolem> it seems to work, pixil9
<JaGWiRE``> is there anyway to make ubuntu or any linux distro let me make functions for 2 extra buttons on my notebook (Named p1 and p2), in windows they can change the amount of sound and video brightness. I am curious if is possible to assign these 2 extra buttons features. Also, is there anyway to easily adjust laptop screen lcd brightness and sound level in ubuntu?
<dazed_> find it SQL_Sam
<dazed_> ?
<kkathman> we heard you the first time JaGWiRE``  you might try later with someone else that might know
<geargolem> how do I change grub that my 2nd hd is mounted on /home of 1st and not warty?
<JaGWiRE``> No, I just wanted to add some info.
<dazed_> JaGWiRE``: goto ur control center and enter into your key binder
<JaGWiRE``> Didn't mean to repeat pruposely.
<JaGWiRE``> :)
<JaGWiRE``> K dazed, i'll look aorund later when I get done with installing ubuntu.
<JaGWiRE``> Ubuntu = full support for 2100 out of the box, right?
<SQL_Sam> no
<dazed_> oh ok
<dazed_> well its definately possible
<dazed_> every button can be made to do something
<SQL_Sam> did a search and found nothing for swat
<dazed_> did u check ur repos
<dazed_> make sure they are all enabled
<JaGWiRE``> repos?
<SQL_Sam> repository
<dazed> not you JaGWiRE``
<goo> I wish the Zend people would make .debs (and other formats) from Zend studio instead of that java installer-thingy..
<dazed> did u check SQL_Sam cuz swat is DEFINATELY in univers
<dazed> e
<kkathman> goo  I had no problem installing on my system
<SQL_Sam> i dont know if i'm looking in the right place
<kkathman> goo but I agree with you...would be much better :)
<goo> kkathman: neither had I, but I also still believes in Santa Claus at the age of 30 ;)
<dazed> SQL_Sam: you in synaptic?
<kkathman> goo thats ok...I do too :)
<kkathman> goo and im significantly past 30
<dazed> SQL_Sam: once in synaptic goto 'Settings' tab click 'Repositories' and check the boxes on all the un checked boxes
<goo> Next time I see them I have to nag about it, last time I just nagged for emacs keybinding support and something as good as ediff-mode :)
<SQL_Sam> yes
<dazed> SQL_Sam: they all checked (double check Universe repo)
<meng> hi
<dazed> then click reload on synaptic
<goo> kkathman: ah, I was being a bit ashamed for beliving in Santa, but now I'll go on beliving till the day I die, thanks to your support :)
<dazed> then search for swat
<dazed> and see if it comes up
<meng> how to enable the fglrx opengl drivers
<kkathman> goo  please do...makes things much brighter in your life :)
<meng> and i have seen the wiki
<nickrud> I'll go along with that, as long as he doesn't look like tim allen.
<pixil9> ya santa is real
<Gigglesworth> Goo: Santa is alive and well. He's the spirit of christmas :)
<pixil9> at the shopping mall.
<goo> nickrud: or Billie-bob thornton (or what's his name)
<nickrud> gimmie timmmmy!!!
<Gigglesworth> But beware the Easter Buggy
<dazed> which it SHOULD with 3 other name related packages none of which u need
<goo> Gigglesworth: there ya go! Some 8 months till Zend studio comes in Pretty Packaging then.
* goo thinks Debian packages are like christmas gifts - there are just more of them
<Gigglesworth> Well, it's winter in the sourthern hemisphere, so maybe it's Christmas too!
<meng> i need help for my opengl renderer
<meng> it still says MESA, though i installed the fglrx drivers already
<Gigglesworth> Ok: Quick, Dumb irc question. How to I supress all these 'joe has joined #ubuntu', 'jane has left #ubuntu' messages. Is it a client-specific option?
<Gigglesworth> I can't find the option... (using x-chat)
<pixil9> pretty much everything comes in raw irc mode then the client decodes what it wants.
<tvelocity[away] > Gigglesworth, right click on the #ubuntu tab -> # ubuntu -> show join/part messages
<pixil9> such as typing /quote PRIVMSG #ubuntu :hi you suck
<pixil9> would be raw
<allorder> hi
<Gigglesworth> Thank you! Gettin' tired of the extra stuff.
<nickrud> pixil9, (being an irc newbie too) what would that look like on my client?
<pixil9> huh
<SQL_Sam> is there suppossed to be a package called universe?
<nickrud> ok, I'll go read.
<pixil9> Does deborphan work properly with ubuntu?
<allorder> is it normal that apt-get didnt find anything to upgrade since a week ?
<pixil9> nickrud: what do u mean
<crimsun> pixil9: yes, it does.
<pixil9> nickrud: i was just saying all irc shit is sent in raw.. and your client decodes it.. like mirc or xchat
<pixil9> or epic
<pixil9> etc
<crimsun> allorder: for Hoary, yes. Hoary's frozen and will receive only security updates.
<nickrud> pixil9, I don't know enough about irc to really know what I mean :)
<pixil9> crimsun: k.
<allorder> crimsun: ok, thx
<nickrud> but what would happen If I sent that exact string?
<Gigglesworth> ok, so it is all client-side options.
<pixil9> deborphan | xargs apt-get -y remove --purge <<-- best command
<nickrud> but I can also go read :)
<pixil9> nickrud: it'd send a msg to the channel
<Tomcat_> pixil9: That only removes the orphaned libs though. :)
<Gigglesworth> nickrud: Basically, all the messages & crap are sent to your client. It's up to your client to give you options to remove the extra crud.
<SQL_Sam> i see no package named swat
<nickrud> ah, so when I hit enter, that's what sent?
<pixil9> Tomcat_, ya.. the rest you gotta do manually right?
<Gigglesworth> I couldn't find the option to remove the crud in Chatzilla...
<nickrud> client formats, & it appears as a regular line
<nickrud> I'll go read
<Tomcat_> pixil9: Well the same line with deborphan -a would be kinda "interesting" :D
<tvelocity[away] > Gigglesworth, chatzilla is a _very_ basic client
<pixil9> Tomcat_, I think i'll stay with the manual removal :P
<pixil9> what the hell do i need python for anyway
<Gigglesworth> Yeah... it's good enough for my purposes mostly. Except I can't turn off the join/leave messages
<ivoks> ola
<Gigglesworth> Yeah Pixil, you can do it all with PERL!
<pixil9> al lots of stuff
<ivoks> ehlo ubuntu
<pixil9> i didn't know gnome used to much shit
<pixil9> I'm a freebsd server freak w/ windows xp.. so a full debian + ubuntu freak .. x is new to me :P
<pixil9> to a*
<ivoks> i heard god's name: debian
<Gigglesworth> Debian? That's not god, it's Devilian!
<nickrud> no, he's now known as Overfiend :)
<ivoks> it's a God, with capital G
<ivoks> there wouldn't be ubuntu if there wasn't debian
<ivoks> so.. that makes Debian... what? A God :)
<ivoks> or, better... The God
<ivoks> :)
<Gigglesworth> Adam to eve.
<\sh> ivoks: godfather
<\sh> and ubuntu is godson
<meng> more like debian's chil
<ivoks> nope... God
<meng> child
<ivoks> God creates life
<ivoks> :)
<meng> or according to darwin, evolution
<Gigglesworth> Debian is like the old, conservative father who's done it all, and just wants a nice stable environment. Ubuntu is the young punk kid who wants to try new things.
<tga> ubuntu is based on darwin?
<\sh> what? darwin is responsible for this gnome mail client ,-)
<ivoks> LOL
<ivoks> tga no... ubuntu is based on Debian Linux
<tga> I thought Darwin was an OS X thing
<Agrajag> uh, Charles Darwin was practically the father of evolutionary theory
<ivoks> tga no, Darwin is OS
<Gigglesworth> The last time I seriously looked at Debian was 6 years ago. They were saying the same things, but all the nice friendly programs didn't really exist yet (Gnome 0.99!). it's nice to see Ubuntu picking up the spirit.
<Agrajag> what do they teach you kids these days
<ivoks> wich Apple used for his MacOSX
<meng> but in the end alot of the other OSes are unix based
<karljp> do I have to use initrd if I want to make my own kernel?
<meng> except for MS windows
<Gigglesworth> Well, DOS was inspired by Unix, and DOS begat Windows.
<Smeven> karljp: only to load modules on boot
<Agrajag> haha no it wasn't
<Gigglesworth> Sure it was! :)
<Agrajag> it was based on CP/M
<ivoks> Gigglesworth ? :)
<karljp> so as long as I change the CONFIG_IDE stuff to y instead of m, from the default config that comes with the stock hoary 2.6.10 kernel
<Gigglesworth> Ok... but some of the commands are/were the same!
<karljp> I should be fine to make my kernel with make-kpkg and no --initrd flag?
<ivoks> jesus...
<Smeven> you called my name? ;)
<ivoks> and how would u "recommand" move command?
<dhonn> you can use initrd with mkinitrd
<revelater> anyone know of a good distro for a 25khz 4mb ram computer
<Gigglesworth> Well, I don't know about 'move', but dos has 'dir |more'. Which probably stems from CP/M.
<Gigglesworth> My knowledge of OS's fails before 1990...
<Gigglesworth> Revelater: Check out Minix (seriously)
<dhonn> i learned computers on a windows3.1 desktopmanager on top of dos 6.2
<Gigglesworth> Check out this thread from my usergroup: http://www.weak.org/pipermail/buug/2005-April/002712.html ... someone asked a similar question just last week.
<pixil9> i started with dos in 88 or 89 with an XT turbo boost from 2MHz to 4MHz
<Gigglesworth> bah! I had Windows 3.0! Beat that!
<dhonn> cant dude
<pixil9> my best friend had a dual floppy machine.. no hd haha
<Gigglesworth> Oh right, I had an Apple IIe when I was a kid. I remember playing some pacman ripoff over and over again.
<dhonn> i have a dual cd machine for a live cd and an mp3 cd
<dhonn> no hd
<crimsun> I'm running off a livecd atm, too
<Gigglesworth> and loading the good animated menu system onto all of my floppy disks. It had text at the bottom which scrolled all the commands like [D] ir, [L] oad, [R] un.
<geneo93> crimsun:  is the mandriva move
<Skif> Has anybody gotten mythtv running on ubuntu?
<Gigglesworth> This liveCD is pretty good. I'm running it off of vmware. It's plenty fast... (actually it's an .iso running on a CDDrive emulator).
<geneo93> s/the/that
* Skif looked at the wiki, but didn't see anything.
<crimsun> geneo93: no, at work I use the ubuntu 5.04 livecd; here at home I use the kubuntu 5.04 livecd
<geneo93> oh crimsun you like kde i take it
<karljp> what's the motivation for running a livecd as your normal way of operation?
<ivoks> none
<crimsun> geneo93: well I'm fairly pragmatic
<crimsun> geneo93: don't necessarily like one more than another
<geneo93> crimsun:  but kde works better for me
<ReleaseX> when i do an apt-get update i get a lot of failed to fetch ... 500 internal server error, some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<crimsun> geneo93: :)
<geneo91> sorry got disconnected
<geargolem> successfully mounted 2 HD at /mnt/hd2  :P
<Gigglesworth> Geargolem: Is that what you wanted?
* Skif guesses not, then
<geargolem> it will work.  but my grub still says warty on boot
<neighborlee> anyone else getting public key errors with marilatt ?
<ivoks> import keys
<neighborlee> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<geneo91> geargolem:  uname -a
<revelater> how do i record iso's to a cd?
<ivoks> neighborlee ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> revelater: try k3b or graveman
<ivoks> gnomerecord
<ivoks> gnomeburner
<ivoks> fuck
<ivoks> gnomebaker :)
<neighborlee> ^
<geargolem> uname -a ....what?
<neighborlee> gives version of current running kernel
<ivoks> neighborlee gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<geargolem> uname -a /dev/hdb1?
<geneo91> that will give you release date
<ivoks> neighborlee gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<ivoks> neighborlee sudo apt-get update
<geneo91> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Apr 5 12:41:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<neighborlee>  k thx
<geargolem> what do I need that for?
<ReleaseX> when i do an apt-get update i get a lot of failed to fetch ... 500 internal server error, some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<geneo91> you say grub still says warty maybe your running warty
<ivoks> u have errors in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bignose-ork> karljp: one I can think of: your workstation is whatever computer you find yourself at
<Tomcat_> ReleaseX: Do you use the Ubuntuforums Repo?
<geargolem> hoary on hd1         warty on hd2   at grub
<bignose-ork> eep.
<ivoks> geneo91 wouldn't it be easier to just shange that line in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<geneo91> yup
<ivoks> s/shange/change
<ivoks> at least, he will be quiet :)
<geargolem> change the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ReleaseX> tomcat_: ye
<ReleaseX> tomcat_: yes
<ivoks> geargolem yes
<carlos> hello
<ivoks> grub isn't AI, he just tells u what u told him before
<Tomcat_> ReleaseX: I think they have a problem with their server... I got that too today. Didn't change my sources.list though.
<carlos> i am having a little bit of an issue with my keyboard under linux
<ReleaseX> tomcat_: alright, thanks
<ivoks> carlos all croats do too :)
<carlos> okay
<ivoks> what's urs?
<geargolem> ivoks, bear with me.   edit hd2 titles?  to what?
<Tomcat_> ReleaseX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28532&highlight=500+internal+server+error
<ivoks> geargolem open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carlos> well my issue has something to do with the keyboard buffer perhaps even the touchpaad driver
<geargolem> ok, did ivoks
<ivoks> search for Warthy and change it to CptCook
<geargolem> CptCook?  what the hell is that?
<stevenj> can someone tell me how to change the gnome icons in the panel tray (i.e., volume icon)  - thanks
<ivoks> ok, u can place PeterPan
<carlos> bassically a key will get stuck for no good reason at random intervals and it's also a key at random
<carlos> by a key i mean any key
<ivoks> carlos USB keyboard?
<geargolem> this?
<geargolem> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-686
<geargolem> root		(hd0,0)
<geargolem> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-686 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<geargolem> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-686
<geargolem> savedefault
<geargolem> boot
<carlos> no ivoks its the keyboard that comes with my laptop
<geargolem> meant this;
<geargolem> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing
<geargolem> # linux installation on /dev/hdb1.
<geargolem> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-5-386 (on /dev/hdb1)
<geargolem> root		(hd1,0)
<geargolem> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-5-386 root=/dev/hdb1 ro quiet splash
<geargolem> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-5-386
<geargolem> savedefault
<ivoks> carlos which lap?
<geargolem> boot
<geneo91> nite all
<ivoks> geargolem how many discs u have?
<geargolem> 2 ivoks
<ivoks> and u have two instalations of ubuntu
<carlos> ivoks it's a toshiba satellite m35 s320
<ReleaseX> tomcat_: that's the one, thanks for the hint
<Gigglesworth> nite geoeo
<geargolem> ivoks, installed hoary over winme, had warty on 2nd
<ivoks> geargolem and what's ur problem then?
<ivoks> carlos hm... have no clue... is that happening in X or in console?
<geargolem> i did mke3fs on 2nd hd, but grub still says warty on 2nd hd on boot
<ivoks> geargolem just erase in that menu.lst second part
<DaemonDazz> geargolem: grub doesn't look at the disks at boot time
<geargolem> erase all warty stuff
<ivoks> geargolem that with hd(1,0)
<carlos> thivoks this error happens in X only
<carlos> and it occurs randomly
<geargolem> hdb1 ivoks
<carlos> i had a similar problem in windows
<ivoks> carlos then it's obvius a hardware error
<carlos> ind i solved it by installing a different version of the synaptics  ouchpad driver
<ivoks> carlos ah... synaptic touchpad?!
<stevenj> or does anyone know how to hide to icons in the gnome panel -- like the ugly gdesklets icon?
<carlos> yes ivoks
<mebaran151> what is the new development branch
<ivoks> carlos there is synaptic driver too for linux
<ivoks> carlos do u use it?
<carlos> i have the synaptcs driver that came with the hoary cd ivoks
<carlos> i am not sure that i am using it though
<ivoks> carlos lsmod
<ivoks> and see if there is synaptic anyehere
<ivoks> where
<geargolem> hdb1 is mke3fs, then mounted on /mnt/2hd  but still shows warty on grub on boot
<ivoks> carlos u should change ur xorg.conf too
<ivoks> geargolem jesus... send me ur menu.lst over dcc
<mebaran151> what is the new development branch
<mebaran151> all my software is broken at the freeze
<mebaran151> xpdf and xmms
<mebaran151> both segfault
<mebaran151> and neither have successful source compiles
<carlos> yes ivoks i can confirm you that the driver is installed
<ivoks2> jesus man...
<carlos> but
<ivoks2> dcc, not chat
<crimsun> mebaran151: Breezy is the development branch
<ivoks> carlos ok, that's ok... check out ur xorg.conf
<crimsun> mebaran151: I can't really do much for xmms (since it's in main), but you could try beep-media-player
<carlos> okay, let me fire up a gedit with that
<crimsun> I uploaded a new snapshot two days ago
<ivoks> geargolem ?
<ivoks> jesus...
<ivoks> he pastes me whole menu.lst to private
<ivoks> with comments
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> omg
<carlos> okay ivoks i have my xorg.conf up
<ircbot_> anyone use jabber?
<ivoks> wait a minute untill geargolem cools
<azuroth> sure
<geargolem> yes?
<geargolem> no, geargolem
<ircbot_> it seems my jabber connection is acting goofy and i'm trying to figure out why
<ivoks> geargolem u know what DCC is?
<azuroth> maybe you can't figure out why because your inferior non-human brain. hah!
<carlos> okay ivoks i do havvvvvvvvvvve <---(see what i mean?) the synaptics driver installed
<geargolem> no
<ivoks> carlos sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics
<carlos> okay
<ivoks> and tpconfig
<carlos> ivoks the driver is already in place in my system
<IIIEars> Hello! - My screen and net configurations can be backed up?
<crimsun> IIIEars: yes. Back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<IIIEars> What files are saved how do i do that?
<ivoks> carlos in ur xorg.conf
<IIIEars> Great! - THank You
<mebaran151> do we have a new development branch yet
<ivoks> carlos u have section Module
<crimsun> mebaran151: see above.
<mebaran151> sorry crimsun
<mebaran151> been gone
<ivoks> carlos did u find?
<carlos> yes ivoks i do have a section Module
<karljp> can anyone help me set up gnome volumen manager to work with my flash card reader?
<mebaran151> crimsun, beep media player works
<mebaran151> that is what I have been using
<karljp> if I mount it manually to /media/cf
<crimsun> mebaran151: good.
<ivoks> carlos add there Load "synaptics"
<karljp> it pops up nicely on my desktop, and I can right click to unmount it.
<pixil9> karljp: have you tried mounting /dev/sda1
<karljp> but I can't work out how automatically mount it when I stick it in.
<pixil9> i dunno my camera is on sda1
<carlos> okay ivoks i have written that on the conf file
<ivoks> carlos maybe better... read /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/README.Debian
<karljp> yeah, I can manually mount it.
<karljp> I just want it to get mounted when I insert it.
<ivoks> carlos everything u need is there so i don't have to paste it...
<carlos> will certainly do ivoks
<pixil9> ah i dunno
<carlos> driver-synaptics/README.debian
<pixil9> what if the card is in then you connect the usb
<IIIEars> automatic mounting of stuf is in init.rd? (yes - lol - i am new.)
<dazed> im bored fa sho
<pixil9> IIIEars, no.
<crimsun> IIIEars: handled by hotplug, which is a userspace util that pulls information from sysfs
<karljp> pixil: it's actually a kind of notnormal cardreader, so basically, if /dev/hde1 exists, then the card is in,
<IIIEars> ah. - okay - where is it?
<karljp> if it doesn'te exist, it's not.
<crimsun> IIIEars: where is what? :)
<pixil9> I was just thinking if ya had the card in.. then plugged in the usb it would automount it
<crimsun> IIIEars: /sbin/hotplug uses scripts and configuration files in /etc/hotplug/
<ivoks> hotplug rocks, and dbus-1 too
<carlos> ty ivoks, i have a lot of info to digest here
<carlos> prolly this will be helpful
<IIIEars> sysfs is in which directory?
<IIIEars> (lol - being new means ya are never too embarrased to ask the obvious question)
<IIIEars> goggle is my friend - grin
<IIIEars> Hi crimsun
<crimsun> IIIEars: /sys/ :)
<mebaran151> anyone segfaulting xpdf
<mebaran151> that annoys me
<kakalto> where are the games icons stored for gnome?
<karljp> I've got my fstab setup so that mount /media/cf correctly mounts my flash card, and puts a "1gig removable media" icon on my desktop to access it by
<kakalto> not /usr/share/icons
<IIIEars> Thanks - 'prolly not the last obvious question. (sheepish grin)
<kakalto> somewhere else?
<karljp> but I'm not sure how to make that work automatically, justl ike the way cds work
<crimsun> kakalto: /usr/share/pixmaps for the applications, /usr/share/... otherwise
<kakalto> thanks
<ivoks> well, of i go...
<nived> [1]  21:22 nived on #ubuntu (+cnt) * type /help for help/quit
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> bye folks
<pixil9> kakalto: http://gallery.gfxed.com for good png icons to put in /usr/share/pixmaps
<ircbot_> anyone use transset?
<munki> ircbot_ , a bit .
<ircbot_> any good?
<munki> nah, don't wanna use apps like that :)
<ircbot_> ?
<munki> i like my windows when they are not transparent
<ircbot_> oh well i like transparency
<munki> but yes, it works .
<munki> can't you get it working ?
<ircbot_> haven't installed it
<ircbot_> was wondering if it was any good before i did
<munki> yeah , :) it makes windows look transparent
<tga> it eats up cpu cycles for nothing
<ircbot_> that's what i was wondering
<tga> best thing ever when you've got no direct rendering
<ircbot_> how heavy on the cpu it was
<tga> imho you don't wanna really use it
<tga> it's only good for eye candy when talking to a Mac guy
<Jen20> heres a silly q. how do you connect to the net? firefox doesnt launch a dialler, and there doesnt seem to be modem dialers in the internet folder or anything in the network-connect to servers
<ircbot_> haha
<ircbot_> Jen20: what kind of modem is it?
<Jen20> ircbot_, inside the computer, connected to a phoneline
<tga> Jen20: if it's a win modem you're SOL
<ircbot_> Jen20: that doesn't help for shit
<ircbot_> Jen20: lspci
<tga> ircbot_: at least you know it's not a cable modem :)
<ircbot_> look for the modem
<ircbot_> tga:  i saw an internal cable modem a couple of times
<dazed> whats the command to edit xorg?
<munki> Jen20 , is it a dial-up thing ?
<tga> ircbot_: eek :\
<ircbot_> dazed vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jen20> munki, yeah
<munki> dazen , nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tga> dazed: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dazed> thanks
<tga> bad ircbot_, telling noobs to vi
<ircbot_> haha
<ircbot_> vi rocks
<ircbot_> except on slackware... it acts all kinds of fucked up on slack
<tga> you also mispelled emacs
<munki> Jen20 , okay. then use ppp .
<tga> I remember there was a dialer in gnome
<munki> Jen20 , pppoeconf i think
<tga> wvdial or something
<tga> munki: buzz, no pppoe on dialup
<ircbot_> pppoe is for ppp over ethernet
<ircbot_> that's not what she wants
<tga> editing ppp scripts is fugly too
<ircbot_> wvdial is grand however
<tga> Jen20: try using wvdial
<Jen20> munki, tga, do i get to those from "run"?
<ircbot_> oh dear
<tga> Jen20: yeah, try launching wvdial from the "run" thing
<tga> Jen20: if it's not installed use synaptic to get it
<ircbot_> there is a thingy in linux called "CLI" ... you will need to look into that
<tga> E: Couldn't find package cli
<ircbot_> tga: goofy ass
<munki> I've used ppp over dial-up
<Jen20> thanks munki, tga, and cheekybot
<munki> and ubuntu got a pppconf .
<tga> munki: ppp yes, but not pppoe
<munki> tga , yak yak . sorry ;)
<ircbot_> pppoe stands for ppp over ethernet... if there is no ethernet you are not using pppoe
<munki> ircbot_ , yak yak :) sorry to you too ;)
<tga> pppoe is for dsl stuff
<ircbot_> yay!
<ircbot_> i miss my dsl
<tga> and for crappy tunnels :)
<ircbot_> my cable company pisses me off... plus if i could get rid of my cable internet i could get rid of the cable tv and that would cut out some of my larger bills
* munki looks at he's dsl modem .
<munki> *rr*
<tga> cable works fine for me, slightly better than dsl
<ircbot_> well i had better service with dsl, and it's the same speed here
<munki> :) I don't got cable tv , so -why get cable internet ?
<ircbot_> i wish i didn't have cable internet
<munki> I use sattelite on my television .
<tga> I don't do cable phone, so -why get phone internet
<ircbot_> they don't technically offer naked cable here... like you can ask for it, but they charge you $10 extra a month on internet
<ircbot_> i don't watch tv
<munki> ircbot_ oh okay.. I live in Denmark , so ..
<ircbot_> i live in alabama, so...
<ircbot_> anyways... going to make sandwiches
<munki> I am watching Disney Channel all the time ^^
<ircbot_> brb
<dazed> how come my usb disks mount read only?
<stazich> hey guys, does anyone know why i might have a problem using SU sometimes?? ity does not authenticate me sometimes
<munki> dazed , what fs ?
<dazed> well my linux is on ext2
<dazed> but i dunno what the flash disk is on
<munki> dazed , your ext2 mounts read-only ?
<dazed> yeah
<dazed> ...
<munki> dazed , have you tried looking in you fstab ?
<tga> flash disk should be vfat
<dazed> i cant erase files off my flash disk due to my read only...(im talking about my USB thumb drive)
<munki> or are you mounting it manually ?
<dazed> no
<dazed> read only disk
<dazed> it says
<dazed> but i dont want to mount it read only
<dazed> i want to erase
<munki> okay , then look what fstab is set to .
<karljp> mount -t vfat /dev/yourcfcardhere /somewhere
<karljp> _should_ come up as rw
<karljp> (put a sudo in front of mount)
<ReleaseX> g'night all
<karljp> is that not working for you?
<dazed> karljp: illegal option -t
<tga> dazed: no need to use -t, let it autodetect the fs
<dazed> mount: /media/usbdisk is not a block device
<munki> dazed , mount /dev/something
<tga> dazed: the first path is to the device
<karljp> umm, are you trying to do mount -t vfat /media/usbdisk?
<munki>  /media/usbdisk is just a point to
<dazed> well which one would it be in def i have hd a-d and 1, 2 and 5
<dazed> dev*
<karljp> yeah, mount -t vfat /dev/something /media/usbdisk
<tga> dazed: dmesg
<tga> dazed: look for the last part about the usb disk if you just inserted it
<dazed> sda
<dazed> that sounds right
<munki> mount /dev/sda /somedir
<dazed> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<dazed> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/usbdisk
<munki> dazed , umount /media/usbdisk
<munki> and then
<munki> mount /dev/sda /media/usbdisk
<munki> and then.. wohooo your disk is in /media/usbdisk in rw-mode !
<dazed> still read only
<aimaz> dazed, is there a switch on the device to make it read only?
<dazed> not on this one ...thats why im confused
<karljp> hmm,
<det> Is GCC 4.0 in ubuntu dependant upon debian sid?
<karljp> you could try -o rw
<karljp> to try and force it, but I'm not confident it would  change anything I'm afraid
<dazed> its cool ill boot my lap into windows in a minute and erase it
* resiak does the dance of -o uid=$youruid,gid=$yourgid,umask=$umask
<det> I think the AMD64 architecture would benefiet a lot over gcc 3.3.5 currently being used
<resiak> 08:37 <dpkg> To get write access to a vfat partition when mounting it with fstab, use the line "/dev/partition /mount/point vfat defaults,uid=USERID,gid=GROUPID,umask=002 0 0" in /etc/fstab. umask=002 will make the partition rwxrwxr-x, while umask=022 will make it rwxr-xr-x. Get your user/group ids with the command "id".
<munki> dazed , yuk !
<dazed> now its telling me i have no permission to write
<dazed> f'd up
<munki> oh..
<munki> tried to erase it, with root user ?
<dazed> i JUST JUST JUST wrote to it
<dazed> now its saying i have no permission to write to it
<Trickyphillips> Can anyone give me the name of software that will allow me to stream audio over the internet, and to other computers on my network?
<karljp> you know, it seems I have that problem too.
<karljp> but it's never botherd me
<karljp> I always just stick the card back in the camera and reformat there.
<karljp> so I've never noticed.
<dazed> yeah
* karljp laughs, oh well :)
<dazed> well im just trying to transfer files between to nix comps even NFS is givin me problems
<dazed> so im all out of solutions
<karljp> ftp?
<dazed> if i could remember my server pw...
<karljp> webfsd
<dazed> ?
<resiak> dazed: See what I said.
<karljp> webfsd -p someport -d here
<karljp> then on the other machine, http://machine:someport
<karljp> very quick and dirty
<karljp> pretty damn handy
<dazed> resiak: im not trying to mount with fstab..its a thumb drive its stuck in and out many time
<dazed> s
<resiak> dazed: Sure, so just apply that information to your mount invocation.
<karljp> basically gives you apache's +indexes
<karljp> without any of the apache config.
<revelater> is there a live cd for macs?
<ircbot_> revelater: i believe so let me check
<revelater> 8 second lag!!!
<ircbot_> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-powerpc.iso
<ircbot_> revelater: ^
<Preston> US Bank sucks and rips off their customers: moderngeek.com/usbank
<revelater> cool thanks
<ircbot_> nice to know Preston
<karljp> they're a bank dude.
<karljp> most of them do.
<dazed> f it!
<jetblack101> when i drag a window in fvwm it centers over the mouse first.. does anyone know how i can set it so that it just drags w/o centering
<MartinMM> guten morgen
<MartinMM> ich habe eine (vermutlich) alte kiste als frage, die aber berlebenswichtig fr mich ist
<kakalto> where is audacity's icon stored?
<MartinMM> und alle versuche, ber google fndig zu werden, landeten im aus
<kakalto> I tried dpkg -L audacity | grep icons but it came up with nothing
<kakalto> MartinMM, #ubuntu-de
<MartinMM> oh, sorry
<kakalto> :)
<kakalto> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<MartinMM> see ya
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kakalto. hows it?
<kakalto> yeh, alright
<orospakr__> how can one get Ubuntu to authenticate against an SMB server?
<kakalto> I re-installed xfce, and am currently in the process of making a decent xfcemenu for it
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<orospakr__> libpam-smb seems to be missing.
<karljp> why doesn't sudo work well with redirection?
<kakalto> orospakr__, have you tried www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<karljp> sudo something > somewhere/that/only/root/can/writeto doesn't work
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, since I have gnome, kde & xfce installed, the xfce menu was VERY cluttered
<kakalto> so I'm spending a few hours to create a new one :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) i havent been bothered to change mine
<kakalto> want a copy of mine when I'm finished? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) no, i need to learn eventualy
<kakalto> since it's all in one file, it's actually editable
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, it's very easy. type "xfce4-menueditor" in a terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice. i havnt even looked.
<kakalto> then edit away
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh. nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) thankis
<kakalto> it's not very good, though
<Kamping_Kaiser> *thanks
<kakalto> it crashes about every hour
<Kamping_Kaiser> er...
<kakalto> so save frequently :)
<kakalto> I'm taking the time to locate icons for all my stuff, you see
<Kamping_Kaiser> right... :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yehp
<orospakr__> kakalto, doesn't seem to be there.
<Kamping_Kaiser> karljp. sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> still asking?
<kakalto> orospakr__, there's a section about SMBFS there, isn't ther?
<orospakr__> kakalto, yes.
<Kamping_Kaiser> try "sudo bash" then in that type your redirection
<kakalto> or doesn't it cover what you want
<orospakr__> that is not what I asked, though...
<orospakr__> sadly not. :(
<kakalto> oh, woops
<kakalto> sorry, wrong person :)
<orospakr__> PAM. :)
<karljp> kamping, ok,
<karljp> oh, you just mean like sudo -s
<karljp> yeah,
<karljp> I know tha tworks
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, I don't suppose you'd know where audacity's icon would be stored on my system?
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. no, fraid not
<kakalto> or where on the net I could find audacity's icon?
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent looked
<karljp> locate audacity?
<liable> kakalto: most are in /usr/share/pixmaps
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill have a look on my system.
<shad0w1e> is the k7 kernel any better than the 386 one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you have a k7
<shad0w1e> i have an athlonxp
<jubei> do I have to install any special packages to get evdev mouse input working in games like quake?
<_martin> i can't get Wine to work properly on ubuntu
<_martin> need help
<karljp> heh, define "work properly"
<shad0w1e> worked great by me
<shad0w1e> it opens up mirc by me
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<shad0w1e> and winzip
<Kamping_Kaiser> er...?
<pepsi> hah, why would you want to use mirc or winzip in linux?
<_martin> what packages do i need?
<shad0w1e> go to wine's site
<karljp> what's wrong with mirc on linux
<pepsi> i dunno
<karljp> not everyone likes xchat,
<shad0w1e> and add the soures into synaptic
<shad0w1e> hit update
<pepsi> yeah but thats silly
<shad0w1e> then search and download wine
<shad0w1e> and execute it as
<shad0w1e> wine whatever.exe
<djp> does anybody know how you go about listening to embedded .sid music with firefox? i am using ubuntu hoary. i have installed the gstreamer-sid plugin and am using mozplugger with firefox. libsidplay1-c102 is also installed. .sid files play locally, however playback of embedded .sid files does not work.
<_martin> ok is that better than the version that comes with ubuntu
<shad0w1e> so anyway, is the k7 kernel any better for me? im running an athlonXP
<_martin> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shad0w1e. yes
<shad0w1e> Kamping_Kaiser: in what way?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its optomised for the architecture
<_martin> does wine work with games???
<shad0w1e> sounds good
<shad0w1e> _martin: no. use cedega
<Kamping_Kaiser> _martin sometimes
<Kamping_Kaiser> not directx
<shad0w1e> although i dont know how the hell to get that working..
<_martin> ok
<_martin> is cedega free?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<shad0w1e> i foind it on google for free
<shad0w1e> it was an rpm file
<_martin> does it work good?
<bob2> that's nice, but off-topic
<shad0w1e> i couldnt figure it out, but i didnt try it
<shad0w1e> i didnt try too hard*
<shad0w1e> anyway I got the rpm, converted it to a .deb using alien, and installed it
<_martin> _martin: saff
<_martin> how to whisper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cedega used to be called winex and was free, but now you need to pay subscription afaik
<_martin> ok work good?
<shad0w1e> i totally found it for free and it wasnt on a crack site either
<shad0w1e> they said something about them being able to offer it for free, because i dont know why
<karljp> you are samrt
<Kamping_Kaiser> never used cedega myself, but i have seen ppl playing counterstrike:source online
<karljp> good f0r j00
<_martin> is it worth the money?
<_martin> is it much custumization?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _martin not if you can warez it ;) but yes
<jubei> is evdev input enabled by default in ubuntu?
<shad0w1e> !msg _martin want it?
<spotter> does anyone know what "PCI: Unable to handle 64-bit address for device 0000:02:01.0" means?
<spotter> getting that and
<resiak> _martin: Get cvscedega -- free and legal.
<spotter> "PCI: Failed to allocate mem resources #2:c021000@0 for 0000:02:01.0"
<djp> does anybody know how you go about listening to embedded .sid music with firefox? i am using ubuntu hoary. i have installed the gstreamer-sid plugin and am using mozplugger with firefox. libsidplay1-c102 is also installed. .sid files play locally, however playback of embedded .sid files does not work.
<spotter> and then the e1000 module cant load as complains of resources conflict
<spotter> but it works fine in xp
<spotter> very annoying as was working fine until now. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> what sound driver should i use for wine?
<tga> djp: try mplayerplug-in maybe?
<shad0w1e> is there any way to get linux to pick up on my dual display, instead of just stretching everythig and making dialog boxes split between the two screens?
<resiak> Yes.
<djp> tga: i have checked my mozpluggerrc file and it appears to use the sidplay program to playback .sid files. maybe, i need to install that in order to get embedded .sid files to play...
<shad0w1e> resiak: how?
<resiak> shad0w1e: I have no idea, but I know it can be done :)
<shad0w1e> well thanks
<shad0w1e> i figured so
<resiak> shad0w1e: Sorry.
<Kamping_Kaiser> using X
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i dont know how ;)
<tga> djp: very likely
<smo> I'm not sure how much xinerama differs from nvidia's twinview, but it always "just worked" here.  (for most apps.  gtk1 apps don't seem to notice)
<djp> tga: it works! :)
<shad0w1e> baasically, my dual display is working but when I maximize a window, it mazimizes it to stretch onto both screens. Windows on the other hand just maximzes it onto the one screen its currently on -- which is what i want
<shad0w1e> also my dialog boxes come up in the middle, half on each screen
* djp gives himself a short sharp slap round the head for not checking the mozpluggerrc file earlier!
* ircbot_ cranks tupac loyal to the game
<smo> using gnome?  I know metacity works for me, and blackbox doesn't (in that respect)
<kakalto> where is kaffeine's icon stored? I looked in /usr/share/pixmaps and /usr/share/icons/default.kde/ but I can't find it
<ircbot_> welcome to ubuntu how can we help you
<shad0w1e> look in /usr/share/icons
<kakalto> I did, but I can't see it anywhere there
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/kaffeine.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/kaffeine.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kaffeine-play.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kaffeine-record.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kaffeine-pause.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/kaffeine.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/kaffeine.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/kaffeine.png
<shad0w1e> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/128x128/apps/kaffeine.png
<Kamping_Kaiser> flood
<kakalto> hrm
<ircbot_> flood much"?
<shad0w1e> kakalto: better?
<kakalto> I thought it would be in either crystalsvg or default.kde, but you seem to be right :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ircbot_ flood lots
<shad0w1e> find /usr/share/icons -name kaf*
<kakalto> shad0w1e, point taken.
* ircbot_ ls -R / > file copy paste flood
<shad0w1e> are people pissed that I pasted all that in?
<shad0w1e> have I erupted anger in the bots?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its cool abou tthe flood ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> but whos bot is it? never seen it before
<shad0w1e> >>>>> GREETINGS EARTHLING
<ircbot_> i'm not a fucking bot
<FUZiON2> hello
<shad0w1e> damn, a bot with an attitude
<shad0w1e> that is so totally cool
<shad0w1e> i once saw this bot called biatch
<shad0w1e> she was really cool
<bassMonkey> =)
<FUZiON2> Hoary + Apache2 + WebGUI 6.5.6 Problems
<FUZiON2> If anyone else is using this CMS configuration, let me know how to fix this:
<FUZiON2> From /var/log/apache2/error.log
<FUZiON2> [Fri Apr 22 02:54:37 2005]  [error]  Can't locate ModPerl/Registry.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /var/www/WebGUI/lib /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl . /etc/apache2/ /etc/apache2/lib/perl) at /var/www/WebGUI/sbin/preload.perl line 19.\nBEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /var/www/WebGUI/sbin/preload.perl line 19.\nCompil
<FUZiON2> ation failed in require at (eval 2) line 1.\n
<smouche> it's 4:21 in the morning here, and personally I don't mind being flooded with kaffeine.  My system needs the jumpstart...
<FUZiON2> [Fri Apr 22 02:54:37 2005]  [error]  Can't load Perl file: /var/www/WebGUI/sbin/preload.perl for server localhost.localdomain:0, exiting...
<ircbot_> i'm a bot that likes 2pac
<FUZiON2> I used the Pkg manager to dl mod-perl but i don't know what to edit to fix this or where to find the modperl/registry.pm file
<FUZiON2> Thanks in advance for your help guys!
<ircbot_> FUZiON2: flood much?
<shad0w1e> flood is the name of a "They Might Be Giants" album
<FUZiON2> that didnt qualify as a flood
<ircbot_> FUZiON2: do you think we read anything after 40 lines of shit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf?
<shad0w1e> hmm
<shad0w1e> why dont I ls my root dir and paste it in the chat as well
<ircbot_> FUZiON2: did you add modperl to the apache modules file?
<karljp> I suggest that this is not a #ubuntu problem,
<jubei> Does anyone know anything about evdev?
<shad0w1e> (recursive, of course)
<FUZiON2> lemme check
<karljp> it looks like a #perl problem
<karljp> cpan install ModPerl::Registry
<ircbot_> perl gives me a headache
<ircbot_> well really regex's give me a headache
<ircbot_> but perl is pretty much built on them
<karljp> perl is a looooottttt more than regexp
<ircbot_> it's more
<ircbot_> but the are big part of it
<karljp> and it's really just that you don't like the regexps that people often use and show you.
<ircbot_> and they hurt my head
<karljp> hehe, it's probably more that for problems that are solved with regexps, perl is a good choice
<karljp> so you tend to see perl for thigns that are regexp oriented,
<ircbot_> i'm sure one of these days i'll learn perl... just not today
<karljp> but there are also perl apps that don't even use regexps
<ircbot_> anyway, back to my C book
<weazle> cool
<FreezerX> Where can I change the systems default character set from utf8 to iso8859-1?
<karljp> you don't want to,
<karljp> so we're not telling you
<ircbot_> karljp: yeah i like those alright... they are kind of like a weird C
<karljp> c without malloc and free
<karljp> get rid of all that pain
<shad0w1e> anyone here know how to get my windows to stop showing up halfway between my dual display?
<ircbot_> FreezerX: in cli wave wand | magic
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: gnome?
<shad0w1e> either
<FreezerX> ok
<FUZiON2> cpan returned Warning: Cannot install ModPerl::Registry, don't know what it is.
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: well i do believe you can tell gnome to remember window locations... but i wouldn't swear to it
<shad0w1e> I have gnome and kde installed.
<shad0w1e> forget remembering. the login window cannot be moved and its half on each screen
<shad0w1e> as for the shutdown scren
<ircbot_> ummm.... screwed?
<ircbot_> just turn kdm or gdm off and use startx heh
<shad0w1e> ts not just that] 
<shad0w1e> when I maximize
<shad0w1e> the window stretches to both screens
<shad0w1e>  -- not what I want
<ircbot_> yeah
<ircbot_> ummm
<shad0w1e> I figured maybe kde had something to just let it know youre using two displays
<ircbot_> heh i think things might be easier if you run two X servers and connect each display to one...
<shad0w1e> then i cant drag one window to the other screen
<ircbot_> and use like synergy to connect the mouse and keyboard
<Kamping_Kaiser> that would be ugly
<shad0w1e> plus each one has their own bar on bottom
<FUZiON2> chown -R /* stfu
<shad0w1e> own menu
<shad0w1e> own clock
<shad0w1e> i figured kde is smart and can figure all this out but i guess im wrong
<ircbot_> eh i dunno then
<ircbot_> don't run dualies
<shad0w1e> but i LIKE it!
<ircbot_> http://irclikelife.com/sweetass.jpg
<ircbot_> i meant i don't
<smo> shad0w1e: does xdpyinfo | XINERAMA return anything?  if so .. metacity should just figure it out (and has done for atleast 2 years)
<ircbot_> i'm not telling you not to
<smo> I'd presume kwin would do the same, but it's a bit large to go installing just to see
<shad0w1e> smo: XINERAMA: command  not found
<smo> oops .. grep XINERAMA, sorry
<shad0w1e> thouight so
<shad0w1e> nothing
<shad0w1e> no return
<ircbot_> maybe i'll set up dualies instead of having two monitors next to each other on different boxes
<smo> 4.30am .. I'm a bit slow on the ball here
<smo> I've only setup dual-head with nvidia's extentions, so unless you're running nvidia .. I'm not much help.  but xinerama's the google-fodder you need
<karljp> what's the gui cd/dvd burning app of choice?
<shad0w1e> k3b
<ircbot_> it take 2 video cards to run dualies?  never looked into it at all
<shad0w1e> no
<ircbot_> gnomebaker
<shad0w1e> im using a 9800 pro
<karljp> ircbot: depends on your vid cards
<shad0w1e> it has two heads on it
<ircbot_> 9600 Pro
<shad0w1e> smo: so even though I have my dual display working (I can drag something from the left screen to the right) that does NOT mean that XINERAMA is working?
<ircbot_> eh i'll have to look into that shit... might be spiffy enough to do
<smo> It'd appear so.  else xdpyinfo would show the extention as loaded
<shad0w1e> ircbot_: and deviantart has dual display wallpapers that stretch across both screens
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: heh nice
<A-star> Hi everyone
<ircbot_> hello welcome to ubuntu how may we help you
<ircbot_> hello welcome to ubuntu how may we help you
<Choubaka> :|
<A-star> I see the backports server still has problems
<cthulfuego> ircbot_: My laundty needs folding
<stazich> hey
<stazich> i am having problems with su
<ircbot_> cthulfuego: i can take care of that for you.  dog urine will make sure they don't need to be folded
<stazich> does anyone know why i cannot authenticate?>
<stazich> this is what it tells me:
<stazich> stasvassiliev@hotmail.com
<ircbot_> stazich: that's because root is locked by default
<A-star> what exactly is the problem
<stazich> stazich@Pisdiec:~ $ su
<stazich> Password:
<stazich> su: Authentication failure
<stazich> Sorry.
<stazich> stazich@Pisdiec:~ $ su synaptic
<stazich> Unknown id: synaptic
<stazich> stazich@Pisdiec:~ $
<ircbot_> stazich: take a tip... google ubuntu root and read carefully before enabling root
<ircbot_> stazich: don't flood
<A-star> try "sudo synaptic"
<ircbot_> stazich: i'm telling you what you want to know if you'd read
<A-star> and give your normal user password
<shad0w1e> ircbot_: http://clubcorruption.net/dual.jpg -- I just took this shot. perhaps itll convince you
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: but i have to undo my CLI only box heh
<ircbot_> but i probably will check into it
<ircbot_> if for nothing else to say that i did
<smo> if it's cli only, it won't mind being ssh-only :)
<A-star> can anyne confirm that the bbackports server is down?
<shad0w1e> whats cli?
<ircbot_> smo: that's what it was until a few days ago when i moved my other monitor in here
<ircbot_> CLI is console
<shad0w1e> oh
<shad0w1e> why not just get a kvm?
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: ctrl+alt+f1
<shad0w1e> yes i know
<shad0w1e> telnet
<shad0w1e> ssh
<shad0w1e> etc
<shad0w1e> basically, f** around with your xorg.conf file, you you will sure see the console. Am I right, ircbot_ ?
<ircbot_> heh something like that... but i run cli on that box all the time because i have no use for X on a webserver with low ram
<shad0w1e> of course
<ircbot_> plus it looks neat... http://irclikelife.com/sweetass.jpg
<ircbot_> need to update my kernels to .12 heh
<shad0w1e> I'm running a P2 266, 192 RAM with hoary on it, and X, and it hosts Unreal Tournament games, and shares my internet connection
<IIIEars> are there any good floppy based webservers out there - i was looking at miniapche - alas still too large - (lol)
<ircbot_> well that's plenty fast enough except for ram... it's only 32 megs
<tga> shad0w1e: that's so tiny
<shad0w1e> its my server. why do I need better?
<tga> shad0w1e: http://www.sgnx.net/~tga/ss/xfce_wide_1.jpg
<ircbot_> IIIEars: damn small?
<shad0w1e> damn small is great
<IIIEars> shad0wie - really? - that box is a wonder. grin
<shad0w1e> for my p133 with 16mb ram laptop
<shad0w1e> heheh
<tga> shad0w1e: erm.. I mean the dual thing, not the server
<ircbot_> what resolution is that tga?
<tga> ircbot_: 1600x1200*4
<IIIEars> sounds like something i would love to try
<shad0w1e> wow
<ircbot_> 4?
<shad0w1e> my two screens are 15" trinitrons btw
<smo> ouch.  And I was enjoying 1280x1024x2
<IIIEars> "Damn Small Linux"?
<MyNameIsChris> ircbot_, Heh, you just had to pose your elite mouse in that picture. Eh?
<tga> big PITA to get the cursor from one end to the other :)
<shad0w1e> damn small linux is a great distro
<BRiLo> j0z
<IIIEars> okay - i'll give it a shot
<BRiLo> alguien que hable espaol?
<ircbot_> MyNameIsChris: actually that was the initial charge heh... couldn't move the fucker
<BRiLo> Quien habla espaol??
<shad0w1e> I installed linux on the box and my mom didnt even notice
<ircbot_> anyone use jabber?
<tga> BRiLo: #ubuntu-es
<BRiLo> tnks :D
<shad0w1e> she just started fumbling around with the icons as she would with windows
<shad0w1e> same greek to her, hehe
<IIIEars> BRillo - check out "Translator" same developer as "Stream Tuner" - nice app auto matically translates IRC
<tga> I had my mom use linux for a couple of years, didn't get any complaints
<tga> IIIEars: that must be funny as hell
<ircbot_> my mom understands nothing about computers
<shad0w1e> my mom didnt even realize it WAS linux until I said something and she was like "yeah, I think the icons were in a little different places"
<ircbot_> she thought that because i installed linux i couldn't do a lot of things... like go to websites
<IIIEars> lol - now that i think about it you are probably right
<ircbot_> granted i'm on irc a lot more than sites anymore
<tga> because I installed linux I can't do things like video conferencing
<ircbot_> gnomemeeting
<tga> lucky thing the guys at skype released a decent linux client
<ircbot_> gnomemeeting?
<shad0w1e> btw my unreal tournament works like crap with my fglrx driver. I cant adjust brightness. anyone run into this problem? it works great on my other mahcine using 3dfx
<tga> I guess, it won't work through NAT though
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: i've never been able to get my fglrx to work
<ircbot_> ever
<shad0w1e> ircbot_
<shad0w1e> I can help you
<ircbot_> about 15 tries
<shad0w1e> i FINALLY DID IT LAST NIGHT
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: i've had so much help
<shad0w1e> do you have a SiS chipset?
<IIIEars> UT and nvidia? ?
<ircbot_> i used fedora that can set it up magically... and works for everyone... but not me
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: nforce
<ircbot_> i have nvidia on my lappy though
<IIIEars> did it work okay?
<ircbot_> but i can't get 1280x800 resolution out of the nvidia driver so i only use that xorg.conf when i want to use gl
<paulfox> morning all.
<shad0w1e> ircbot_: follow these: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=105898#post105898
<ircbot_> morning?
<ircbot_> shad0w1e: it's a gentoo box
<shad0w1e> doesnt matter
<paulfox> can anyone tell me their story on how easy/difficult it is to get an ipod shuffle to work with linux?
<shad0w1e> easy
<tga> meh, I gotta write a small ACPI script or something.. I ran outta battery earlier without even knowing it
<shad0w1e> use amarok
<paulfox> shad0w1e, if i'm a gnomer?
<shad0w1e> wait..
<paulfox> ircbot_, uk time
<shad0w1e> shuffle...
<shad0w1e> does shuffle work on itunes?
<ircbot_> wtf my mouse doesn't work in vnc anymore
<paulfox> damn, got a meeting brb
<shad0w1e> you can run amarok in gnome
<shad0w1e> prob.
<karljp> if my wine config says to use an actual windows partition
<karljp> can I put native dlls someone in the linux partition for it to get to?
<IIIEars> "" - Where do you drop the windows dll's for Wine
<ircbot_> ummm wtf... why did my mouse stop working in vnc... can't quite use vnc w/o it
<shad0w1e> anyone know how to configure xinerama for ati ?
<ircbot_> not i
<ircbot_> and i'm laying down with my book
<ircbot_> catch you all tomorrow
<ircbot_> by transgress
<ircbot_> s/by/bye
<drummer87> hi, can someone help me hook up a server? i have just set up a secondary box with apache, ftpd, etc.. and want to connect NIC to NIC with my box. do i use a crossover or straight cable?
<shad0w1e> ircbot_ try out that link
<ircbot_> which link?
<shad0w1e> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=105898#post105898
<drummer87> (clarkconnect on the server by the way, hoary on my box)
<A-star> crossover cable
<shad0w1e> Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<shad0w1e> reallly did it for me
<ircbot_> i'll hit it up tomorrow
<ircbot_> and that option didn't work for me... tried it
<shad0w1e> oh
<shad0w1e> well I can give you a hint maybe in the right direction
<shad0w1e> its got to do with your chipst
<shad0w1e> or AGP slot type
<shad0w1e> likely
<tga> drummer87: what are you trying to do?
<ircbot_> haha really?  yeah i've pretty decided on that
<ircbot_> but i don't play games anymore so it's all good
<shad0w1e> i see.
<ircbot_> although there are new drivers out so eh gentoo ever adds those to the repos i'll try those out
<shad0w1e> takes about 45 mins to compile
<shad0w1e> hehe
<ircbot_> how do you compile binary drivers?
<drummer87> tga: have a testing area while i do a school software project in PHP and MySQL
<shad0w1e> you dont
<shad0w1e> they are compiled
<kakalto> you guys know that icon with the i in a circle, infront of a chip?
<kakalto> is there an icon of just the i in a circle?
<ircbot_> no?
<tga> drummer87: more to the point, what are you trying to connect to what?
<kakalto> >_>
<ircbot_> i gotta go... book heh
<kakalto> <_<
<drummer87> tga: connect my box to the server box so i can upload to that while i develop my project..
<shad0w1e> take care guys
<tga> drummer87: if you only want to connect two machines together you need a crossover cable
<tga> drummer87: or you could get a hub or switch and two normal network cables
<RatDude> hi is there anyway of installing the ubuntu live cd?
<tga> RatDude: why would you want to do that?
<RatDude> cos i dont have the install disc
<RatDude> and im on 56k
<tga> RatDude: nasty
<drummer87> tga: i have a crossover but it's not connecting at the moment.. i prolly haven't set up the ips right
<tga> drummer87: well set'em right then
<Tuxicity> RatDude, get it from a friend or shipit.ubuntu.com?
<Tuxicity> Raskall, though shipit may take longer than 54k, lol
<Tuxicity> 56k*
<Kaiser_away> it will take longer, but its packed ;)
<kakalto> I finished my xfce menu :D
<Tuxicity> kakalto, is XFce menu editing easier than in Gnome?
<kakalto> heck no
<kakalto> the main problem is icons
<kakalto> you have to specify the exact path of each and every icon
<kakalto> eg. /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-terminal.xpm
<kakalto> you can't just click to add icon, and it's already @ pixmaps dir.
<kakalto> otherwise, it's alright
<kakalto> the kde menu editor is definately better
<tom_neo> mhhh i hate it ;-)
<notos> hello, Can any one orient me in where to get info for ... Joining An Avi Video and a STR subtitle?
<xelpud> just curious, does anyone know why ubuntu installs grub in a normal install, but uses lilo for server installs? I didn't see an option to select grub instead of lilo
<notos> *srt
<kakalto> notos, look on google about vlc, I think it does it
<Tuxicity> QT is GPL'ed, so how come and what for is there a commercial license?
<tom_neo> i'm not shure qt is gpl'ed
<tom_neo> qt is free for non commercials
<tom_neo> for commercials it's not cheap
<Tuxicity> if you make a commercial program that links to QT, you have to pay?
<notos> kakalto im using vcl (its cool :P) but can i save the a avi file whit no srt files (like the srt files are inside of the avi) ?
<tom_neo> what i tried to say ;P
<notos> *vlc
<karljp> yeah, so qt is not as free as thigns like wx,
<Tuxicity> tom_neo, QT is dual-licensed. you choose between commercial or GPL
<karljp> where you can actualyl build commercial, closed source apps, without paying for a license.
<kakalto> notos, I don't think so, I'm pretty sure vlc only plays, not editing aswell
<kakalto> Tuxicity, then why use commercial at all?
<kakalto> because you can't really sell gpl?
<karljp> because some people like to?
<tom_neo> Tuxicity: but if it was real gpl so how can you tell smb having a company he has to use the commercial version?
<Tuxicity> kakalto, exactly. why?
<Tuxicity> i supose some 3rd parties want support from Trolltech?
<kakalto> perhaps
<kakalto> it sounds strange to me
<Ironfrost> no, they just want out of the GPL's restrictions
<Ironfrost> if you use the GPL version, if you modify the code you have to release it
<Tuxicity> Ironfrost, but if they dont modify or distribute QT themselves?
<Juhaz> and depending on who you ask, your own program as well
<Ironfrost> some companies want to use it in their products without having to opensource the whole thing
<kakalto> Ironfrost, that's what I thought.. but what does cedega/Transgaming tech. do?
<xelpud> why can't I install admin/ext2resize (hoary) ?, apt says it doesn't exist but it's referred to by another package, yet packages.ubuntu.com says it exists and is in hoary
<Tuxicity> xelpud, maybe it's in a repo you dont have in your sources.list?
<kakalto> xelpud, it's here for me
<kakalto> remember to search for ext2resize, not admin/ext2resize
<kakalto> but it's here for me
<Juhaz> it's in universe
<xelpud> oh wait. sorry. i'm blind
<Tuxicity> xelpud, it's in universe repo
<kakalto> xelpud, :)
<Tuxicity> Juhaz, oops
<xelpud> I have universe commented in my sources.list .. and I even cat'd it a minute ago before asking, totally ignored the commented stuff heh
<kakalto> xelpud, don't worry, I suffer from teh same thing :)
<xelpud> thanks
<variance> hi all, is there a tool to see what is the up/down speed on the current established tcp connections ?
<kakalto> I couldn't see this one package, no matter what I did, then someone pointed it out to me :P
<kakalto> variance, yup, I have it on my xfce bar
<kakalto> but that's not under gnome..
<variance> kakalto: not the whole occupied bandwidth but the single connection what up/down speed has..
<Tuxicity> variance, i think the Firestarter firewall does(for eth0)?
<Ironfrost> Is there a quick way to change the owner of a large group of files from root to my normal user?
<variance> Tuxicity: i'll see
<kakalto> what's the device?
<Tuxicity> Ironfrost, sudo chown -R you:you /path/to
<Tuxicity> Ironfrost, is that it?
<Jefis> How is called kernel?
<Jefis> and how to get kernel source?
<Jefis> :)
<kakalto> like /dev/whatisit
<kakalto> grr
<Ironfrost> Tuxcity - I was wanting to do a big group of files at once; is that possible?
<Tuxicity> Ironfrost, ya "/path/to/folderContainingFiles"
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot!
<Tuxicity> Ironfrost, the "-R" option is for recursive
<MyNameIsChris> Jefis, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1 for example. Could you please remover anything ambiguous from your statements.
<Tuxicity> Ironfrost, np
<kakalto> variance, any luck?
<MyNameIsChris> That always happens
<kakalto> variance, 'cause you might be able to just "sudo cat /dev/whatever"
<kakalto> oh, nm
<hob> Hi. Having problems with Hoary on a Dell flatscreen. xorg.conf seems legit, but gnome defaults to 640x480 and the resolution switcher doesn't offer any other options...What do I do?
<kakalto> that's not quite right
<variance> Tuxicity: i've seen a bunch of firestarter screenshots but no one with the speeds
<MyNameIsChris> hob, Onboard Intel Video Chip?
<variance> kakalto: ? what do u mean ?
<hob> MyNameIsChris - yup
<kakalto> variance, don't worry
<kakalto> variance, I'm just trying to be smart, and failing miserably :P
<variance> kakalto: np
<MyNameIsChris> hob, I had that problem with the Live CD at my school. Try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (or whatever it is in Hoary).
<Tuxicity> variance, Im no network expert. but firestarter gives me the KB/s activity of my eth0 internet connection
<hob> MyNameIsChris - nice one, I'll try that. Thanks
<MyNameIsChris> hob, Good luck, mine was with a Warty Live CD though
<variance> Tuxicity: ok, i was looking for the single connection speed
<kakalto> variance, firestarter might have options for closing all connections except that, and then you could monitor it?
<variance> found! iptraf
<IIIEars> THANK YOU MyNameIsChris - "" The same problem.
<Tuxicity> variance, we tried :)
<MyNameIsChris> IIIEars, Was it fixable?
<IIIEars> what is the -exect- syntax of that command MyNameIsChris?
<MyNameIsChris> IIIEars, Couldn't tell you in Hoary
<IIIEars> lol - (nap time?)
<MyNameIsChris> IIIEars, Someone here would know.
<IIIEars> << Using FreesBIE right now (good but it isn't Ubuntu)
<variance> Tuxicity: thanks anyway :)
<MyNameIsChris> IIIEars, So is the problem in Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> I think so, tho i have had the same xorg problem with knoppix also.
<Tuxicity> variance, your welcome:)
<MyNameIsChris> IIIEars, Well, on an XF86 system. It is dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86. I guess you could just find the package for xorg in Synaptic and dpkg-reconfigure it
<IIIEars> Suse - has no trouble - But then the printer and 'net connections are broken. gotta get a linux knowledge "toe hold" ya know?
<cyklus> hello
<IIIEars> Windows is just not an option anymore - install connect to the 'net get virus/spyware trouble, install, repeat. - Doh!
<FreezerX> You dont get any virus if you activate its firewall!
<IIIEars> heh - it isn't the open net connection i have sygate it also monitors dlls with md5 checksuming it is the browser.
<MyNameIsChris> FreezerX, Ofcourse you do. Alot of exploits enter on allowed ports. Worstened by the fact not a single user does day-to-day tasks not as an Admin
* FreezerX is not an 3l33t
<IIIEars> What windows need is active monitoring of changed files.
<karljp> is there anything like netstumbler/apradar packaged in .debs?
<karljp> (not kismet)
<IIIEars> karl -"Ksniff"?
<IIIEars> give me a sec.
<tm|werk> does the linux-source pkg come with the normal set of ubuntu patches applied already?
<IIIEars> Ah i got it "dsniff"
<karljp> dsniff is not really the same as netstumbler.
<karljp> Various tools to sniff network traffic for cleartext insecurities
<karljp> according to apt-cache show
<IIIEars> ah - okay hadn't tried it.
<Tuxicity> here comes morning... another night w/o sleep :-/
<IIIEars> sleep is for people without a 'net connection - grin
<peanut> Hello. A quick quiz! sendmail is to postfix what bind is to ?
<Tuxicity> dns?
<Tuxicity> :X
<ptlo> tinydns
<peanut> no!
<peanut> ptlo, is tinydns gpled?
<martin> I got a problem..... installed a game demo, and it installed itself in a folder on the desktop
<martin> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<martin> 	sudo hdparm -k1 /dev/dvd
<martin> I got a problem..... installed a game demo, and it installed itself in a folder on the desktop. The problem is that the demo changed the rights for the Desktop folder.. how do i change it back?
<ptlo> peanut: yup. it's djb's software (the same philosophy as qmail)
<peanut> ptlo, is it in ubuntu?
<ptlo> dunno...check the repositories
<tm|werk> peanut: maradns?
<Pom> hi everibody
<ptlo> imho it's actually harder to set up and configure than bind, so, i wouldn't switch from bind to it without a very strong reason
<tm|werk> can anyone tell me what the linux-patch-ubuntu stuff does?
<Tuxicity> martin, "sudo chmod 755 /home/desktop/folder" ??
<martin> thanx tuxicity i'll try that
<Fackamato> anyone got lirc working in ubuntu?
<Tuxicity> martin, just a guess
<peanut> ok thanks for your help
<Tuxicity> martin, the syntax might be a little different
<martin> sudo chmod 755 /home/martin/Desktop
<balor> I know this question has been repetedly asked, but I've just hit the problem.  Where's the answer to intel i810 audio brokenness in Hoary?
<Juhaz> it's broken? how?
<balor> Juhaz: The alsa and oss mixers show up, esd runs but there's no sound.  /dev/dsp exists but prgrams complain that it dosn't
<Fackamato> are the correct modules loaded?
<balor> All the modules are loaded
<balor> Should I be using polypaudio?
<Juhaz> intel8x0 drivers (nforce2) and sound work fine here
<StarSys>  Hey! I just downloaded/installed ubuntulinux ... when i am finished with the first installation-> rebooting-> booting up.. but when it switches from textmode to graphic mode, the cursor stops blinking and my pc hangs :) got any ideas?
<delire> StarSys did the live CD work?
<Tuxicity> delire, dont think he has the liveCD
<delire> balor: try turning off esd and see if that allows you to write (play audio) to the sound card.
<delire> Tuxicity: ok..
<StarSys> hehe, i haven't tried that yet.. but i have no problems with the other distros, except debian and ubuntu ...
<delire> StarSys: ok, login using the console. if you can't see it then <CTRL>-<ALT>-<BACKSPACE> and do so.
<balor> delire: I just (re) installed polypaudio and GnomeMeeting works...I'm sure if I reboot everything will (re) work
<delire> StarSys: then 'cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep EE'
<delire> balor: polypaudio is way better..
<StarSys> hmm... the keyboard is locked... i can reboot in recoverymode...?
* delire doesn't use X.org here.. 
<delire> StarSys: try <CTRL>-<ALT>-<F2>
<delire> StarSys: what graphic card are you using?
<StarSys> doesn't work.... tried all the terminals, but nothing.... also tried putty from a windows computer, but can't connect
<StarSys> Creative Riva TNT :) [old computer] 
<delire> StarSys: jesus, perhaps the kernel has hung.
<delire> StarSys: that said sshd may not be running..
<StarSys> maybe, try to download nvidia drivers and kernel 2.6.11.7  and then compile the kernel?
<paulfox> sorry i had to go before, i've lost any answers on the ipod shuffle question. do they work with linux?
<StarSys> i downloaded the new kernel in mandrake 10.1, and the system is stable, but slow.. :)
<snipp> hi
<Tuxicity> snipp, good gmt-5 morning :)
<Prof_Frink> it's still morning in plain ol' GMT too
<snipp> evening here
<Prof_Frink> *smack head*
<Prof_Frink> might not be
<tombs> hi ppl
<delire> StarSys: i'd download the nvidia drivers, kernel-headers and source and then compile against your existing kernel
<delire> StarSys: do all that in recovery mode..
<StarSys> ok... i'll try that... thanks:)
<StarSys> "i'll be back..." :)
<jimi> 7J #UBUNTU-IT
<jimi> J #UBUNTU-IT
<Bazzi> dammit, ubuntu locked my partition
* Tuxicity is bored... dreaming 'bout building own distro this weekend hmmm...
<karljp> is there any applet/panel thing that can handle connecting to a newly available wlan?
<Nermal> karljp, netapplet ?
<karljp> which one is that and how do I get into it?
<Nermal> karljp, its a novell thingy
<Nermal> google for it for ubuntu I guess
<Nermal> oooh
<Nermal> its in apt
<Nermal> apt-get install netapplet
<gahan> anyone already did debian sid->hoary with apt?
<Nermal> gahan, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/upgrade-sarge/talkback/1100762912
<karljp> ok, it's installed, now how do I get into it?
<Nermal> gahan, second post
<Nermal> karljp, right clock on panel and do add
<gahan> thx
<kakalto> wow
<Nermal> karljp, you want the network selection and monitoring applet
<kakalto> I just found out that my name has a relation to dbz :(
<Nermal> dbz ?
<Tuxicity> kakaroto
<Tuxicity> :D
<Tuxicity> that's Goku :)
<iGama> back
<kakalto> I feel ashamed now
<kakalto> I must never mention it again'
<mjr> :)
<Tuxicity> kakalto, why ashamed?
<kakalto> dbz is teh n00bness
<Tuxicity> hey
<kakalto> lol
* goo loves that tsocks is a part of Ubuntu.
<kakalto> tsocks?
<kakalto> what's that?
<Tuxicity> bbs
<goo> kakalto: tsocks intercepts network calls and send them through an socks4 or 5 proxy. Ideal for blowing holes in firewalls or play VPN.
<goo> kakalto: http://kose.no/howto/ssh_magic_howto
<goo> (256k upstream... slow)
<kakalto> "blowing holes in firewalls" ?
<goo> kakalto: if for instance you are on a network where the firewall blocks the irc port, and your irc client doesn't support socks4/5 then you may use tsocks to go through a SOCKS4/5 proxy anyway, hence "blowing a hole" in the firewall.
<goo> And that SOCKS4 proxy is very often a ssh -D <port>  host  - just read the howto i posted :)
<kakalto> goo, sounds good for my local school and torrent :)
<goo> kakalto: yes, for instance - but remeber, you don't get more speed than the smallest speed of the site you are bouncing via (pardon my bad english, I'm norwegian :)
<kakalto> ok
<Tuxicity> O_O
<kakalto> Tuxicity, ?
<wannabe> anyone no how to instal the live cd
<Tuxicity> kakalto, goo is too 1337 for me :)
<goo> Tuxicity: lol :)
<kakalto> Tuxicity, you n00b :P
<Tuxicity> wannabe, normally you dont install to HD with the LiveCD. Use the Install CD for that
<kakalto> wannabe, you can't install the livecd
<kakalto> the livecd is live. only. no install
<Jefis> I have mobile cx65, and is it possible to exchange data between mobile and my ubuntu?????????
<kakalto> you have to get the install cd to install
<wannabe> oh ok damn
<goo> Tuxicity: it's nothing 1337 about it, It's just very practical to get the access one needs to do the Job. I started using tsocks so that I could edit Zope sites via Zope's ftp interface with emacs.  Normally that port is firewalled out, but not the ssh port :)
<wannabe> how loing does the shipit place take to get the cds to u?
<kakalto> wannabe, between a week and a few weeks, if I recall correctly
<kakalto> I don't think they've shipped yet though
<wannabe> ime having truble getting the dhcp to talk if i use static ip it works fine and i can c the network without a static and i have a ip?
<wannabe> and a dns
<Jefis> I have mobile cx65, and is it possible to exchange data between mobile and my ubuntu?????????
<kakalto> Jefis, have you searched on google?
<kakalto> Is ubuntu seriously headed for non-compatability w/ debian packages? is this deliberate? or are they trying to fix it? I hope so
<IIIEars> nah - take a peek at "Linspire" :/
<Jefis> nop, haven't :)
<kakalto> Jefis, good luck :)
<Tuxicity> goo, well from my point of view it's pretty 1337 ;)
<super_dude2> how do u setup a computer for windows networking --warty
<Jefis> kakalto, it should possible to mount
<Jefis> file system of mobile is fat
<Jefis> but which device
<Tuxicity> super_dude2, www.ubuntuguide.org
<Tuxicity> super_dude2, section Warty
<super_dude2> i cant tick the box to enable windows networking
<mishof> Can someone help me out ? i need to edit /etc/modprobe.conf but it doesnt exist :(
<super_dude2> it says install SMB ---wtf i cant find it
<kakalto> Jefis, there should be something somewhere on the 'net that tells you what device it should be
<dbrouwer> hi all
<dbrouwer> how can i clear the library in Rhythmbox?
<kakalto> Jefis, it took me a while to find out where my device was for my mp3 player
<mishof> you guys? where is modprobe.conf ?
<Tuxicity> super_dude2, did you "add extra repos"
<retro_> hi, i searched the net for a howto for setting up my wlan card.. it is supported out of the box, but i decided to use eth0 as primary device. now I need to reload the wlan0 module but I am missing a tool like "modconf" under debian
<super_dude2> hoe?
<super_dude2> how?
<retro_> hm ?
<Tuxicity> super_dude2, it's explained on ubuntuguide.org
<super_dude2> yea im there havent seen anything yet
<Tuxicity> super_dude2, there is an entire section for Samba
<super_dude2> ok ty
<locomorto> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installsamba
<locomorto> oh he left
<Tuxicity> too late :D
<kakalto> that happens to me often
<kakalto> perhaps I'm too helpful :(
<Tuxicity> retro_, you mean "modprobe"?
<retro_> no
<retro_> modconf
<retro_> to reload modules which you didnt load right into the kernel when installing
<kakalto> modconf...
<kakalto> I've heard of that
<kakalto> but loading modules is modprobe
<retro_> i don't know how to setup wlan0 device with ubuntu, since i'm missing this tool
<kakalto> yeah
<retro_> its the acx chipset driver
<kakalto> give me a moment or two
<Tuxicity> retro_, maybe insmod??
<kakalto> Tuxicity, no, he means modconf
<kakalto> Tuxicity, google for it
<kakalto> it exists
<kakalto> it's a debian tool for modules & stuff
<retro_> exactly
<Tuxicity> well it's not in universe..
<foxwhite> i need some help i have a hard drive in ntfs and i can't see it
<kakalto> retro_, although others would say not to mix debian packages with ubuntu, you can download modconf.deb from http://packages.debian.org/
<kakalto> watch dependancies though
<retro_> ok i'll try that
<retro_> thanks
<kakalto> Tuxicity, nah
<kakalto> Tuxicity, it's not available in ubuntu repos, as far as I can tell
<kakalto> but the dependancies are
<Tuxicity> too bad
<kakalto> retro_, if you're fine with compiling, you might want to go get the source, but otherwise go with the deb
<retro_> yeah i should modify my sources.list to add debian-repos
<kakalto> Kamping_Kaiser, hey :)
<guupsta> allo
<kakalto> retro_, no, you shouldn't
<kakalto> retro_, don't add debian repos
<kakalto> adding debian repos to ubuntu is a bad idea
<retro_> why ?
<retro_> ubuntu is based upon debian isnt it ?
<kakalto> it screws everything up
<kakalto> yeah, but debian has newer packages
<guupsta> anyone have that out of sync monitor problem with radeon9700pro when rebooting or shutting down
<guupsta> and perhaps a solution to that
<locomorto> kakalto, not really
<locomorto> and if you want upto date packages
<locomorto> upgrade to breezy
<kakalto> yeah, but apparently if you get just 1 program, you'll need to update all the libraries to the ones available in deb repos
<kakalto> stuff like that
<mjr> retro_, the versions are out of sync, you'll probably get a mix'n'match distro with nobody to guarantee compatibility and quality
<kakalto> because ubuntu isn't up to date
<kakalto> locomorto, see what mjr said?
<retro_> mjr, ok thats right
<locomorto> im talking about woody, not sarge
<locomorto> sarge is testing
<guupsta> is agp8x enabled by default on fglrx
<kakalto> woody is probably older than ubuntu, isn't it?
* retro_ switches to notebook, brb
<Jefis> Damm help me with connecting mobile phone to pc
<Jefis> kdeinfocenter shows that i can device is connected
<kakalto> Jefis, no luck?
<Nermal> Jefis, useless quesion
<Jefis> :)
<Jefis> Nermal, why?
<Jefis> that is imposible?
<Nermal> phone make model, method of connection, what you've tried, any relevent errors, where you've looked
<Jefis> i just need to mount some device(probably usb whick is connect) and that's all
<kakalto> Nermal, you sound proffessional :)
<Jefis> siemens cx65
<Jefis> "Manufacturer: Siemens AG \n Serial #: 353541005610874"
<Nermal> "I'm trying to connect this model phone via this connetion method, but I'm getting this error. I've googled for this error but this article says to do this.  This is where I'm at now."
<Nermal> kakalto, comes from trying to prise information out of people to help them for years
<Tuxicity> Nermal, that's very vague, LOL
<Nermal> Tuxicity, it's an example
<Tuxicity> Nermal, j/k :D
<kakalto> Nermal, I wish we were all like you :P
<kakalto> Elvis has left the building!
<Nermal> "I'm trying to connect a siemens cx65 to my ubuntu warty box, via bluetooth.  I've followed the howtos on installing the bluez bluetooth stack and have a working hci0 device and can ping the phone using l2ping.  I would like to get my sms messages off the phone via this connection method, but searching for applications that support this operation over bluetooth yeilds nothing.  Does anyone have any suggestions?"
<Nermal> there.. I've asked the question for you... now all we need is someone to answer it
<goo> Maybe gnome-phone manager works with that siemens? Worked with Ericsson T68i
<kakalto> Nermal, he left
<guupsta> answer is always nice
<kakalto> Nermal, where I said "Elvis has left the building"
<guupsta> no matter of the nature
<Nermal> kakalto, nm, that can stand as an example of a good question to 509 other people
<kakalto> lol
<chimaera> hi.
<chimaera> isn't there a source package for linux-wlan-ng modules available in ubuntu?
<Retro_> apt-get source linux-wlan-ng ?
<kakalto> Retro_, possibly
<kakalto> give it a go :D
<chimaera> err, well.
<Retro_> ;)
<TFP> hi
<TFP> i'm searching for a rss fedd reader, should handle atom feeds. any recommendations?
<chimaera> akregator
<dockane> it looks like i need to buy a usb 2.0 adapter, maybe a firewire 800, too. before i buy one, which ressources do i have to check to buy a "linux-compatible" one
<Retro_> ok there are dep-probs with modconf
<Retro_> is there no other way to load modules to the kernel ?
<Retro_> the problem is i don't know the exact module-name
<Retro_> think its acx_pci
<Retro_> since lsmod lists it
<Saint33> Hi folks...
<Saint33> Could someone please help me with an Ndiswrapper install problem ??
<snowblink> in hoary, what is the recommended CPU throttling app?
<dbrouwer> nautilus crashes when on network sometimes (it does not open folders anymore) how do i manually restart nautilus, whithout having to log out and back in?
<Tuxicity> dbrouwer, maybe kill it??
<Tuxicity> How to setup Firestarter to allow Ubuntu update? FTP outbound?
<locomorto> hmm?
<locomorto> unless you bocked it it should work
<locomorto> tuxicity, check your inbound rules
<Tuxicity> locomorto, my outbound is restrictive
<locomorto> it does not block ubuntu-update by default
<locomorto> its not outbound
<locomorto> at least i dont think
<locomorto> have you tried disabling firefstarter to make sure its that?
<Tuxicity> locomorto, I got an outbound event on port 21 from me to shando.nerim.net (dest)
<Tuxicity> locomorto, nerim.net is in my repos I think...
<Tuxicity> locomorto, and Im not using FTP otherwise...
<locomorto> unblock port 21 outbound?
<locomorto> you dont really need to block outbound in linux atm
<Tuxicity> locomorto, well im a bit overprotective I guess :)
<Tuxicity> locomorto, but still, you said ubuntu-update does NOT need outbound??
<locomorto> well, it shouldn't need any special ports
<locomorto> does apt-get work?
<Tuxicity> locomorto, no actuall apt-get update gives many errors/failures
<Tuxicity> locomorto, but it seems to be "insternal server errors"...
<hussam> anybody here using firefox? I can't seem to be able to install extensions on firefox. I get a file:///usr/lib/firefox/components/nsExtensionManager.js error
<Tuxicity> hussam, I do. and I have 1 or 2 extensions (firefox 1.0.2ubuntu)
<locomorto> hussam: it works fine for me
<locomorto> what ports do you have unblocked?
<hussam> could it be because I'm using the firefox1.0.3 installer from mozilla.org?
<locomorto> outbound and inbound
<Tuxicity> hussam, absolutly
<Mrs_Tbird> what is morning to all
<Tuxicity> hussam, I heard some extensions have not yet been updated for 1.0.3
<hussam> that's probably it. not a big problem. firefox is great without extensions anyway. :)
<locomorto> <SlayR> i just bought MS Office 2000 for only $20!!!
<locomorto> <Knghtbrd> you got ripped off  ;>
<locomorto> <SlayR> i know ;)
<locomorto> lol
<kakalto> lol
<Tuxicity> locomorto, inbound --> nothing
<Tuxicity> locomorto, which should I unblock?
<Fackamato> anyone got lirc working in ubuntu?
<locomorto> whats in the outbound section?
<Tuxicity> locomorto, http https irc
<Tuxicity> locomorto, 80 443 6667
<locomorto> it would be my reccomendation to not have anything in there, as i really dont see the point, but you could try adding 21 and 20
<locomorto> as in
<locomorto> it not being restrictive
<Tuxicity> locomorto, huh, but then I could not access anything?
<locomorto> read the next two lines ;)
<Saint33> What is the easiers way to share your internet connection in Ubuntu ???
<locomorto> after the origianl message i wrote
<locomorto> a router
<locomorto> Bradley's Bromide:
<locomorto> 	If computers get too powerful, we can organize
<locomorto> 	them into a committee -- that will do them in.
<locomorto> lol
<locomorto> sounds like debain
<Fackamato> is it possible to install ubuntu fmor the livecd?
<locomorto> its better to do it from a install CD
<Fackamato> yeah, but is it possible
<Tuxicity> Fackamato, it's not designed for that
<Fackamato> yeah I know, but is it possible
<audrey> slt
<Tuxicity> locomorto, sry but Im confused =-O
<Amaranth> Fackamato: No, it isn't possible.
<Amaranth> Fackamato: Well, you might be able to copy all the files to your HD and install grub but it wouldn't be pretty.
<Amaranth> The Live CD works differently
<lazarus_> kubuntu, how to find mc (Midnight Commander)?
<Amaranth> lazarus_: Search for it in synaptic
* Tuxicity wonders what "slt" means
<Amaranth> Tuxicity: It's a PPC ASM call, iirc. :)
<Amaranth> Doubt he meant that.
<lazarus_> Amaranth, Ok I will look after sympatic first, tank.
<locomorto> Tuxicity, what i mean is be permissive by default to outbound traffic
<locomorto> and have no rules for it
<Tuxicity> locomorto, but all those ports left open for nothing..?
<Tuxicity> locomorto, isnt that risky?
<mikl> how do you create the passwordless admin-thingie that cron requires for mysql?
<locomorto> their outbound
<locomorto> so unless you dont trust your own machine...
<raetsel> afternoon all
<raetsel> anyone know why my newly installed ubuntu hoary doesn't seem to want to use esc-esc for filename completion in bash?
<Tuxicity> locomorto, so there needs to be a trojan on my box, that IS possible, though unlikely o_O
<raetsel> I have to use esc-\ now instead
<locomorto> yes
* locomorto is temporaily away
* Tuxicity has made locomorto go away :(
<raetsel> any bash gurus about? :o)
<Tuxicity> raetsel, esc-esc works for me?
<raetsel> yeah and it used to work for me on warty and when I upgraded from warty to hoary
<raetsel> but not on my fresh install of hoary
<Tuxicity> raetsel, Im no bash guru
<raetsel> still in trying to fix that I have found out how to make bash work with vi style command listing
<raetsel> that's what all the real bash gurus say tuxicity ;o)
<Amaranth> raetsel: Use tab?
<locomorto> nah
<locomorto> i had to go to the toilet
<Tuxicity> :)
<raetsel> thx amaranth,I  can use esc-\ ok but I really would prefer esc-esc to work as that is what I use all day at work on hp-ux
<Amaranth> *shudder*
<raetsel> gonna get confusing switching between the two
<raetsel> lol - u not a fan of hp-ux then, amaranth?
<Saint33> What is the easiers way to share your internet connection in Ubuntu ???
<Amaranth> I'm not a fan of any system I don't have the source for. :)
<Tuxicity> Saint33, if you dont have a hardware router, use Firestarter
<Saint33> I've installed Firestarter and it's not working... says it cant find lan0 even tho it's there
<raetsel> fair point, Amaranth fairpoint
<Tuxicity> Amaranth, well said, me too
<Amaranth> Saint33: sudo apt-get install ipmasq
<Saint33> Amaranth, is it easy to configure ?
<raetsel> try telling my employers that. :o) Even whenthey do get linux they pay for the redhat enterprise version
<Amaranth> It's automatically setup with sane defaults.
<Amaranth> By default, this package configures the system as a basic forwarding firewall, with IP spoofing and stuffed routing protection. The firewall will allow hosts behind the firewall to get to the Internet, but not allow connections from the Internet to reach the hosts behind the firewall.
<Saint33> oh, so am I able to share the internet connection I have on lan0 through wlan0 (wireless) to my xp laptop ???
<Amaranth> TIAS
<dantheman> has anyone tried compiling and using gcc 4.0 on ubuntu
<dantheman> ?
<Burgundavia> dantheman, breezy uses 4.0
<dantheman> well, i mean on hoary
<drasko> hi all. What is initrd in /boot/grub/menu.lst stands for and how to edit this to boot other distro I have installed, which only has a vmlinuz file in it's /boot directory, and not initrd?
<Tuxicity> dantheman, what's the point? you'd have to recompile everything, no?
<Amaranth> dantheman: It'll Break Things(tm)
<dantheman> oh....darn
<raetsel> hey just using the tab key does file completion in bash as well
<Amaranth> Unless you recompile every C++ library and application that's on your system with 4.0 and hope none of them have compile errors due to gcc4 being more strict
<icebalm> drasko: you dont set initrd if you dont have one
<dutch> morning
<agenteo> how do you add new fonts in ubuntu? Copying them in the fontconfig directories?
<raetsel> hi dutch
<Amaranth> raetsel: That's what I said...
<dutch> :) raetsel
<raetsel> oh sorry Amaranth I thought you meant esc-tab
<Amaranth> heh, the esc does nothing
<raetsel> I still want esc-esc to work though :o(
<Larre> Hi, i did a dist-upgrade yesterday and one package is broken. Kdelibs. How is it supposed to be fixed when i cant do an upgrade when i got a broken package? How is the Ubuntu team fixing that.
<Saint33> Amaranth: do you use ipmasq ?
<agenteo> anyone knows?
<Amaranth> Saint33: Nope.
<Amaranth> agenteo: No clue.
<Saint33> Amaranth: but it's the best way to enable insternet sharing, yeh ?
<Tuxicity> agenteo, i guess, try
<drasko> icebalm, but booting stops and says it can not find initrd, although i commented that line in menu.lst
<Amaranth> Saint33: It's the simplest.
<agenteo> i've tried but I don't see the now fonts like in warty
<icebalm> drasko: was it a kernel you built yourself?
<drasko> icebalm, no, it is PHLAK distro
<Saint33> Amaranth: thx, will try to set it up with my wireless card
<icebalm> drasko: I don't know anything about that distro, maybe it expects to find one
<drasko> icebalm, I dont think so... Does ro quiet splash options have to do something with it? Should I delete them? What about savedefault in the next line - what is it for?
<Albacker> guys, i did apt-get install acroread some days ago, and I got 30% of the package [i use dial up]  i did apt get the next day and got another 10%, today, i did apt-get install acroread and I had to do apt-get update before, and after updating, the download started from 0% :S
<sui> blagha
<Tuxicity> Albacker, I would like to say I understand your pain... but I have cable :-P
<Albacker> Tuxicity, ok
<Tuxicity> Albacker, hey, use xpdf
<Albacker> Tuxicity, i have gpdf, already but acroread is better !
<Tuxicity> Albacker, oooooo, mister prefers closed-source, eh? shame on you! lol
<Upayavira> I've got xine playing sound from a DVD, but get a blue screen. I've got libdvdcss2 installed. (totem just crashes, mplayer doesn't show anything.). Any ideas?
<davegahan> what could be the problem of skype needing a lot of time to transfer text messages ?
<Remenic> I'm sure mister Albacker would still prefer acroread if it were opensource ;)
<Albacker> Remenic, well the problem isnt in the open or closed source. the problem in this case stands in "which is the best software" and ... mister isnt the right word for a 15 year old boy.
<nanomad> ok people, i have a problem with Hoary...
<nanomad> if I logout, i cant login anymore...
<nanomad> any ideas?
<Tuxicity> Remenic, LFS!
<Remenic> Albacker: I'm sorry little boy
<Remenic> Tuxicity: what's up with LFS?
<nanomad> after logout, all I have is a black screen. I cant do anything. I can only reboot
<Albacker> Remenic, no problem.
<Albacker> nanomad
<nanomad> not with ctrl-alt-del but a hard-reboot
<nanomad> yes?
<Albacker> can you do, startx
<Albacker> in that screen ?
<nanomad> cant fall-back to console
<Tuxicity> Remenic, I wish I could build my linux from scratch this weekend...
<raetsel> well nanomad you can probably try ctrl-alt-f1 to get you a terminal login?
<nanomad> no
<Remenic> Tuxicity: heh, I don't ;)
<Tuxicity> Remenic, but im just dreaming...
<nanomad> raetsel, i can only reboot. the monitor is black,
<Remenic> Tuxicity: sounds more like a nightmare ;)
<Tuxicity> Remenic, why is your address linuxfromscratch.org?
<Remenic> because I still have a nice shell account there :P
<raetsel> naomad, you've tried ctrl-alt-f1 yeah? and nothing appears?
<nanomad> yes
<nanomad> pc is blocked
<raetsel> bummer
<Tuxicity> Remenic, so your a convert from LFS to Ubuntu?
<nanomad> raetsel, what?
<raetsel> I meant "bad luck, that sounds rough" :o)
<nanomad> oh
<Remenic> Tuxicity: from LFS (3 yrs) to Gentoo (3yrs) to Archlinux (2 months) to Ubuntu (~3 weeks and counting)
<raetsel> sounds like some sort of X windows display problem.......
<nanomad> raetsel, ive read that it could be caused by composite
<Tuxicity> Remenic, me been on Gentoo ~6 months, then Ubuntu ~6 months
<nanomad> infact ive installed it. now it removed, but, maybe, there are same dipendacies still on the pc
<raetsel> composite? nanomad?
<trentbuck> Hi.  Does Ubuntu release netinst- or bbc-size install images?
<nanomad> Composite extensions of Xorg
<Remenic> Tuxicity: I have a little 'problem' with ubuntu... there are never any updates available :/  I don't get it, even archlinux had updates daily
<raetsel> oh right, sorry nanomad I know very little about Xorg
<nanomad> ah
<nanomad> np
<scizzo> Remenic: using hoary?
<raetsel> what graphics card do you have?
<Remenic> scizzo: yes
<Tuxicity> Remenic, well there is only security updates to the stable
<scizzo> Remenic: then it is nothing wrong...
<nanomad> Ati radeon 9550
<scizzo> Remenic: only security updates are done in hoary...just like Tuxicity tells you
<Remenic> i have hoary, heary-secutiry and heary-updates listed, but still I haven't seen any updates for 2 weeks
<occy> hmmm
<Remenic> could my mirror be shitty?
<scizzo> Remenic: read what I said before
<trentbuck> So hoary = stable, breezy = testing?
<scizzo> trentbuck: yes
<meng> how to fetch breezy?
<trentbuck> scizzo: is there a sid?
<scizzo> trentbuck: thats for debian
<trentbuck> heh.
<grumpysmurf> sid is the debian successor to sarge
<tidalwav1> Hi, all, who knows how to get ALSA working :p
<raetsel> nonmad, some info here about editing xorg.conf for radeon... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24557.html
<trentbuck> grumpysmurf: no, sid is permanently "unstable".
<grumpysmurf> oh?
<scizzo> okay...the fact is...if you use hoary you "should" be able to get everything working and have it stable...using the development stuff will surely break something in time...
<grumpysmurf> different than i last heard, but then, i haven't touched debian in at least two years.
<Choubaka> etch will be the next testing.
<scizzo> or something simular
<Choubaka> or something
<trentbuck> grumpysmurf: ICBW.
<tidalwav1> anyone with ALSA experience? :(
<trentbuck> tidalwav1: What's the trouble?
<scizzo> if people are interested in development and other things with ubuntu I suggest to put some time on the wiki to find answers
<tidalwav1> trent: just installed Hoary on a new(er) computer than I had been using it on previosuly. ESD works, but ALSA is dead...I can't select it in multimedia systems selector, I have no sound in frozen-bubble, etc, but I have the regular GNOME sounds.
<Choubaka> well, duh
<Choubaka> esd is hogging alsa. :)
<tidalwav1> how do I make them play nice? :P
<grumpysmurf> ask nicely?
<trentbuck> tidalwav1: what sound card is it?  Use lspci.
<tidalwav1> uhhhmmm
<Choubaka> Short answer: You can't. :P
<trentbuck> tidalwav1: nm, Choubaka's answer is better.
<Choubaka> make frozen bubble use esd instead.
<grumpysmurf> i wish i had sound card/driver issues... then i could help people having trouble :/
<tidalwav1> Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]  (rev 09)
<tidalwav1> :p
<tidalwav1> Informative?
<scizzo> tidalwav1: I would suggest to turn off the sound server
<ubuntoid> What is the usual Gnome CD burning software?
<tidalwav1> scizzo: killall esd?
<tidalwav1> ubuntoid: apt-get install gnomebaker :)
<scizzo> tidalwav1: turn of ESD and skip the sounds that GNOME uses and try to use ALSA instead...
<grumpysmurf> trouble with an ES1371??
<grumpysmurf> i was using that chipset on linux five years ago ><
<ubuntoid> tidalwav1:  danke
<tidalwav1> grumpy: GAH!
<trentbuck> You can only have ONE program using each sound card at any one time.  In your case, that program is ESD.  Other programs then connect to ESD, which multiplexes the sources.  Some programs don't know about ESD and try to talk to the sound card directly, hence they don't play sound (because ESD is already using the sound card).
<grumpysmurf> tidalwav1 gah indeed.  i blame ALSA and ESD.  i believe i was using OSS back then.
<tidalwav1> :p
<tidalwav1> k, I typed killall esd...should I try selecting ALSA in the MMSS?
<trentbuck> I want to get a just-enough-to-install ISO image, then get other packages via my apt-proxy.  What's the best way to go about that?  Does jigdo work with Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> trentbuck: Not true, newer sound cards can do the mixing themselves and ALSA has dmix for those that can't.
<tidalwav1> oooh it works now :p
<trentbuck> Amaranth: I stand corrected.  My $18 cards dont :-)
<grumpysmurf> the wonderful thing about standards is there's so many to choose from.  in this discussion, the sound standards.
<chesty> I have an SB Audigy, it's detected fine, lots of snd modules loaded including snd_emu10k1 (although nothing in dmesg about it). every channel is unmuted, yet I can't get any sound out of it
<tidalwav1> lezsee if FB has sound :p
<grumpysmurf> trentbuck my $18 sound card does :D
<grumpysmurf> chaintec a710, envy24 chipset ;)
<tidalwav1> IT'S ALLIIVEEE apparently all it needed was killall esd :p
<Amaranth> Appearently my integrated VIA sound thingie (dunno what to call it, it isn't a card) can do it.
<trentbuck> AU$18, about four years ago ;-)
<tidalwav1> but now that ALSA is selected, will it always be used by defult?
<tidalwav1> or will I have to do this every time I turn on the compy
<Amaranth> Well, applications using ALSA are a bit unstable sometimes because ALSA is relatively new.
<scizzo> tidalwav1: turn off the sound server in: system -> administration -> sound
<scizzo> Amaranth: is it?
<scizzo> Amaranth: ALSA from what I know has been around for a while
<grumpysmurf> uh
<tidalwav1> scizzo: it isn' there
<grumpysmurf> alsa has been around for a few years.
<Amaranth> scizzo: It's only been in the kernel since 2.6
<tidalwav1> there's no 'sound'
<tidalwav1> oh, it's in prefs :;
<scizzo> tidalwav1: look in the rest of the menu
<tidalwav1> scizzo: yep, got it
<scizzo> Amaranth: the kernel yes...but ALSA itself has been around for quite a few years now
<tidalwav1> but if I turn off the server, will I still have sound? :
<JeffWl> Hi all, Hoary unable to power off computer after shutdown?
<grumpysmurf> if your programs are alsa aware, you should, tidalwav1
<Amaranth> scizzo: Sure, but most apps didn't use it because it wasn't standard.
<scizzo> Amaranth: the thing is that 2.6 is using ALSA as standard...there was support for it before
<iscandar> hi
<scizzo> Amaranth: ummm.not really
<tidalwav1> grumpy: k, thanks, I'll reboot to see if everything worked :)
<grumpysmurf> JeffWl thats an option for acpi / apm in the kernel..
<scizzo> Amaranth: most applications for example the applications coded against GNOME is using ESD because GNOME is using ESD sound server
<Amaranth> scizzo: That's my point.
<JeffWl> grumpysmurf, what should i change to enable power off?
<scizzo> Amaranth: and KDE is using another sort of soundserver
<Amaranth> scizzo: ESD supported alsa but the apps themselves didn't have to
<iscandar> need an help configuring a belkin wireless card on last ubuntu.... tried to follow howto, but doesn't really seem to work....
<grumpysmurf> er, kde used to use alsa.  did they switch to something else?
<grumpysmurf> my desktop linux history is pretty foggy from 2000-2004
<Ocid> JeffWl: this worked for me http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#acpipoweroff
<Amaranth> scizzo: The ones that use ALSA now use relatively new code for it so it can be buggy.
<Amaranth> grumpysmurf: KDE uses aRtsd
<grumpysmurf> JeffWl yeah try Ocid's link.. unfortunately i have only ever enabled that option while recompiling a kernel..
<grumpysmurf> Amaranth oh damn thats right.
<grumpysmurf> wasn't artsd based on alsa though? :D
<Amaranth> grumpysmurf: It can use ALSA, yes.
<scizzo> grumpysmurf: would be easier to tell it to use ALSA instead of coding something that would overwrite ALSA stuff
* grumpysmurf shrugs
<JeffWl> Ocid, grumpysmurf , i will try that now
<grumpysmurf> all i know is that since about 1999, sound on linux has "just worked" for me.
<JeffWl> thanks
<scizzo> people using none duplex soundcards has troubles using ESD and ALSA at the same time for example...
<Amaranth> grumpysmurf: You're lucky, it's only "just worked" for me since 2004.
<grumpysmurf> but i only use known supported-by-linux chipsets.
<grumpysmurf> Amaranth ><
<grumpysmurf> and i haven't used a creative card since the sblive 5.1 was new. ;)
* Amaranth remembers the PITA that was compiling ALSA for his 2.4 kernel to get a sound card to work
<grumpysmurf> ie, preOddity
<Amaranth> heh, until this computer I always used a sb live! 5.1
<Amaranth> well, since they had 5.1
<grumpysmurf> sblive 5.1 worked great for me.
<Amaranth> used a regular sb live! before that
<grumpysmurf> yup
<grumpysmurf> which also worked fine.
<Albacker> bye all !
<Amaranth> Yeah, with alsa
<Kyaneos> hi
<grumpysmurf> most of the trouble i see people having with sound is either on-board chips, or audigy flavours.
<Amaranth> Most onboard chips are VIA and linux has better support than windows does for those.
<scizzo> grumpysmurf: because the cards most of the time does not support duplex...
<Amaranth> When I had WinXP on this machine I had to use the CD that came with the mobo to get my sound and network working. With Ubuntu I just popped in the CD and it worked. :)
<Tuxicity> woohoo! just checked, I have full-duplex sound card :)
<grumpysmurf> Tuxicity congratulations ? :)
<grumpysmurf> scizzo meh.
<scizzo> grumpysmurf: so if the system is using ESD and ALSA then ESD will override the sound and use it...all the other thingys will not work ecxept if they are using ESD as the way to send sound
<muep> does ubuntu recognize ISA-bus network cards automatically?
<grumpysmurf> muep it should.
<Tuxicity> grumpysmurf, and I dont even know what it means! eeeha!
<grumpysmurf> Tuxicity it means that your sound card is magical.
<grumpysmurf> muep though i haven't actually seen an ISA sound card in about 7 years.
<darkaudit> any word on the gtk fix for Hoary?
<Amaranth> scizzo: ESD and aRtsd aren't even needed anymore and that isn't always true.
<tidalwav1> k, now it's the opposite: I have sound in frozen-bubble, but no GNOME sounds.
<trentbuck> darkaudit: what was wrong with GTK in Hoary?
<scizzo> Amaranth: hehe....well some of us like the small mini sounds that comes when GAIM or something is sending a msg or something...hehe
<scizzo> Amaranth: :D
<Amaranth> scizzo: dmix
<tidalwav1> anyone know why?
<darkaudit> trentbuck: the file-roller directory bug... was actually in gtk... it's listed as pending upload in bugzilla
<scizzo> tidalwav1: easy...you turned it off
<tidalwav1> scizzo: but...gah?
<scizzo> tidalwav1: ESD is being used by GNOME...
<tidalwav1> lol
<Mykq3> hello any freeciv players here??
<tidalwav1> can't I make GNOME use ALSA, too?
<Amaranth> tidalwav1: Yeah, you can.
<scizzo> tidalwav1: killall esd killed the soundserver
<tidalwav1> yes I know
<tidalwav1> Amaranth: how?
<Amaranth> tidalwav1: System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector
<darkaudit> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6615
<tidalwav1> Amaranth: I have both ALSAs selected
<IIIEars> Can i disguise the OS given to IRC or while i am browsing? (Old Windows paranoia? - lol)
<Amaranth> IIIEars: You can block all CTCPs.
<tidalwav1> when the sound server is running, there are no sounds in frozen-bubble but there are in GNOME, and when the opposite is true when it's not running.
<IIIEars> How do i do that?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: /umode +C
<Amaranth> IIIEars: That's only for this network.
<IIIEars> Ah, - Terriffic. - Thank You.
<grumpysmurf> tidalwav1 i wish i were at home, i could check my ubuntu.. i have sound in frozen bubble and in gnome
<tidalwav1> :P
<grumpysmurf> =\
<Amaranth> tidalwav1: Set gstreamer to use OSS
<Amaranth> tidalwav1: In that multimedia preference panel
<Amaranth> the audio output
<tidalwav1> amaranth: uhh....
<Amaranth> tidalwav1: ALSA has an OSS interface
<tidalwav1> sink or source?
<Amaranth> sink
<john__> What is the command to set a password?
<drummer87> what version of PHP is in the repositories? 4 or 5?
<Amaranth> john_: passwd
<Amaranth> drummer87: 4
<john__> thanks!
<tidalwav1> nah, now GNOME sound is back and FB is dead again :p
<tidalwav1> I give up. :p
<cheniz> hi, ubuntu stops and waits, doing nothing for like 1 minute at start up, after it says "Starting Ubuntu..."
<cheniz> does anyone else have the same problem?
<occy> how do I run memtest86 ?
<occy> which memtest doesn't produce anything
<IIIEars> memtest is included as a tool on the "Live CD" or in "Rescue Mode" - no?
<occy> It says it's installed if I try and apt-get install it
<occy> heh
<occy> whew, these xchat colors are gonna have to go.
<scizzo> occy: most of the time you use memtest from boot
<IIIEars> from root how do i find an installed program without opening every folder to look for it?
<occy> scizzo, oh... it's not an acutal application?
<scizzo> IIIEars: dpkg -l | grep applicationname
<trentbuck> IIIEars: dlocate "bin/binaryname"
<scizzo> occy: its a test program...you have nothing else but that running on the computer so it can test everything
<IIIEars> coo-ol - you don't know how much that little command means to me. - lol
<Saint33> Could someone plz help me with Firestarter setup and config...
<occy> scizzo, ahh okies, thanks.
<IIIEars> scizzo - dpkg-reconconfigure works too doesn't it? - lol
<scizzo> occy: before the system is actually booted you should get a question about looking at the boot menu..and in there memtest should be located
<scizzo> IIIEars: ummm..that reconfigures a package
<scizzo> IIIEars: it doesn't list the actual packages
<XandriX> jdub, u there ?
<Saint33> Is anyone here using Firestarter as their firewall / internet sharing program
<scizzo> IIIEars: dpkg -l lists the packages...using | grep application will give you the result of what application you are looking for: dpkg -l | grep gnome should you give you a package list of all the packages installed that has something to do with gnome
<IIIEars> lol - just read about how to change a forgotten root password at boot time - press e to edit grub and add "1" (single user mode)type type passwd - wish i had known - roflmao
<Tuxicity> Saint33, as Firewall, yes
<Saint33> Tuxicity: did it install ok....??? it's telling me eth0 is not ready and I dont know how...
<Amaranth> interesting, esd doesn't even exist on my system anymore...
<occy> jdub, you awake?
<Tuxicity> Saint33, it's fine. I followes ubuntuguide.org instructions
<XandriX> occy i dont think he is
<occy> jdub, You working on indubstrial still? (not that it seems like it needs work or anything)
<occy> XandriX, ahhh okies, thanks
<XandriX> np
<Sabator> Does anyone in here use Cedega?
<XandriX> me
<Sabator> How do you get Steam games to work?
<XandriX> eh
<Sabator> games like Cs and TFC never connect to servers
<XandriX> u need cedega 4.2 for steam
<Sabator> 4.2
<Sabator> okay
<Sabator> I have 4.3
<Sabator> I'll get 4.2 as well, thanks
<XandriX> it will work
<occy> XandriX, awake, or working on indubstrial?
<occy> :)
<JeffWl> Ocid, Hi, thanks, the acpi=off apm=off thingy worked.
<Ocid> JeffWl: great ;)
<XandriX> did u adjust all ur network settings in network and do u have only cedega and or point2play alsol
<occy> Ocid, heh, they get our nicks confused a lot. :)
<Ocid> sure ;)
<Saint33> Tuxicity: any ideas why it's giving me the "eth0 not active" error ???
<JeffWl> ;)
<ericf> Two questions: 1). can anyone tell me if gnome-search-tool only uses locate to find stuff? 2) How can I exclude directories to be searched? I saw I can edit /etc/updatedb.conf and use the -e parameter for updatedb in /etc/cron.daily/slocate, but isn't there a user-configurable file?
<XandriX> i think hes sleeping occy
<Tuxicity> Saint33, well oviously your network is working if youre here
<ericf> with 2) i mean *certain* (sub)directories
<Saint33> Tuxicity: yeah, but I cant seem to get this working...and cant find help online
* darkaudit wonders why firestarter keeps blocking ports I already opened...
<Fackamato> http://www.tehjunkyard.net/pics/fackamato/im001456
<pseudo> Anyone know of a workaround to get evolution running again on breezy?
<mishof> I asked this already and got an answer, but forgot what it was: what program can i use to make an audio cd into mp3s ?
<pseudo> mishof:  sound juicer
<Mr_T> hey does anyone know how to automatically make links on the desktop to mounted folders?
<mishof> pseudo, thx
<pseudo> Mr_T: what do you mean automatically?
<Burgundavia> Mr_T, it should just do it
<Mr_T> yeah, it worked the first time but not since
<syntaxis> mishof: "apt-cache search ripper" will show you more possibilities... take your pick
<Montagh> it did it for me the other nite
<Mr_T> pseudo, as in, makes a link on the desktop when I mount
<pseudo> Mr_T: Say, like a cd rom?
<pseudo> It shold already do it
<Mr_T> cd seems to work, but not when I mount one of my other partitions
<pseudo> but it will only do it iirc if you do it using gnome, and not via command line
<pseudo> Mr_T: oh
<pseudo> when you mount the partition, it will become part of the file system
<pseudo> or should anyway.
<mishof> Another question: I've build my kernel, and at the end it says: GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels, point your
<mishof> default entry in menu.lst to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.10
<mishof>  - thing is, that file doesnt exist. where can i find it?
<pseudo> if I'm understanding you correctly
<mishof> (/boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.10 doesnt exist)
<EddieX> Mr_T, I have same problem, i have added my partitions to fstab and i dont get any nice icons on my desktop either
<Tuxicity> Mr_T, it doesnt put partitons on desktop, just removable drives, no?
<pseudo> Mr_T: You can always browse to places >> computer >> share
<Mr_T> EddieX, exactly, it worked the first time, also put shortcuts in "computer"
<Amaranth> EddieX: Places->Computer, drag the icon out to the desktop
<Mr_T> Tuxicity, yeah, just removeables
<birkett> Hi. I have just tried booting off the install CD, but it hangs when it loads the ide driver. Can anyone help me?
<EddieX> Amaranth, Im fine without them :) Thanks anyway.
<pseudo> Anyone know anything about the breezy/evolution issue?
<Mr_T> Amaranth, only cd/filesystem show up in "computer"
<IIIEars> birkett - are you sure your drive is functional?
<Amaranth> Mr_T: Things you add to your fstab should be cd/filesystems
<IIIEars> ide drivers are fairly generic.
<Amaranth> Mr_T: Removable drives get handled by the project utopia stack
<birkett> Yes, it works on my existing install of debian.
<birkett> IIIEears: I think it is related to some debian specific kernel patch, I have had similar problems with official debian kernels
<IIIEars> My drive dies a few weeks ago - got the same message.
<Tuxicity> mishof, i think bzImage is in /usr/src/linux/arch/386....
<raetsel> bye all
<Tuxicity> mishof, and you need to copy it (bzImage) to /boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> kk|sleep. i was out of the house :(
<mdke> is gftp compiled without ssl support? if so, is there any way to get it in?
<larsrohdin> yo! Im trying to emulate some games in wine, but it complains about my screen resolution all the time... what can i do?
<grumpysmurf> mdke: i see HTTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection. from strings on the gftp binary
<mdke> grumpysmurf, i am looking for ftp ssl support
<gratuit> larsrohdin: have you tried transgaming's version?
<larsrohdin> gratuit, no that costs money..
<grumpysmurf> mdke there's a line for FTPS saying the same thing
<grumpysmurf> use sftp :)
<mdke> grumpysmurf, so its not compiled in?
<grumpysmurf> strings /usr/bin/gftp-gtk | grep FTPS yields FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in.
<larsrohdin> but how can i change my screen resolution? before i could use xrandr, but it doesn't work anymore...
<grumpysmurf> so it would appear that SSL support is not compiled into gftp.
<Andrea> hi I have a problem with ACPI configuration on mi Lap. I have an Acer Aspire 1694 (Centrino pentium M 760 2.0GHz). The result is that I have non CPU and battery optimization and mi Lap produce heat, much more heat than in Windows. Someone can help me?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, edit xorg.conf?
<grumpysmurf> Andrea as i recall, Linux acpi doesn't quite support cpu throttling like windows so your CPU runs at full speed all the time, so it is of course hotter.
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, maybe you could help me do that...?
<Andrea> When I had to install Ubuntu I had to use on boot > linux ACPI=off
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, yes type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<XandriX> ...
<irbdavid> how do i kill the x server in ubuntu?
<mdke> irbdavid, logout, press ctrl alt backspace
<irbdavid> want to install Nvidia drivers
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, check
<irbdavid> that restarts it as well though
<mdke> irbdavid, if you want to stop it permanently, logout, press ctrl alt F1
<grumpysmurf> irbdavid /etc/init.d/gdm stop from a command prompt.
<mdke> irbdavid, then login and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<irbdavid> cool, thanks
<EddieX> gdm stop does not work for me in Hoary
<grumpysmurf> rather, with the sudo of course.
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, find the section called "Screen"
<Ekaitza> Hello everybody
* XandriX is building a linux floppy permitting me to boot from ltp1
<XandriX> *lpt1
<Tuxicity> Ekaitza, hi
<Fab_> im in e17 at the moment
<Fab_> :):)
<Andrea> hi I have a problem with ACPI configuration on mi Lap. I have an Acer Aspire 1694 (Centrino pentium M 760 2.0GHz). The result is that I have non CPU and battery optimization and mi Lap produce heat, much more heat than in Windows. Someone can help me?
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, check
<Ekaitza> does anybody know if it is any possibility to save the configuration in a live Unbutu cd???
<irbdavid> no gcc installed by default?
<frank__> irbdavid, no
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, find SubSection "Display" with Depth 24
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, check
<irbdavid> is it on the disk?  i cant connect to net with ubuntu - modem doesnt work
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, you see Modes?
<larsrohdin> yeha
<larsrohdin> yeah=)
<frank__> irbdavid, I don't knof its on the disc. My guess is it's not
<colder> hi there, I would like to add a fat32 harddrive used under windows
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, replace with what you want, maybe "1024x768 800x600 640x480"
<irbdavid> looks like it is
<larsrohdin> ?
<frank__> colder, check the forums /wiki
<larsrohdin> it looks like this... Modes	"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400"
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, yes i mean like that
<frank__> larsrohdin, do you have the right monitor settings? Horz and Vert
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, the 1st resolution to the left is the first one it tries. if it fails, it will try the 2nd
<larsrohdin> but it is already like that...
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, which resolution you want6
<larsrohdin> ok... so i should edit to for example "1024x768" "800x600" "720x400" if i want 1024?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, yes
<larsrohdin> ok!
<Andrea> irbdavid, put installation cd in your drive then Sistem>administration>Ubuntu Update Manager then find>gcc install
<grumpysmurf> colder specifically, search for 'fat32' on ubuntuforums.org or ubuntulinux.org
<colder> kay thanks
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, and then restart x...
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, save and exit. restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<larsrohdin> thanks alot, ill be back if it doesn't work=)
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, sure
<Andrea> hi I have a problem with ACPI configuration on mi Lap. I have an Acer Aspire 1694 (Centrino pentium M 760 2.0GHz). The result is that I have non CPU and battery optimization and mi Lap produce heat, much more heat than in Windows. Someone can help me? When I installed Linux at the beginning in the boot I had to type linux ACPI=OFF
<grumpysmurf> Andrea as i recall, Linux acpi doesn't quite support cpu throttling like windows so your CPU runs at full speed all the time, so it is of course hotter.
<Ekaitza> does anybody know if it is any possibility to save the configuration in a live Unbutu cd???
<Andrea> grumpysmurf, is it a problem....it can be damaged?
<frank__> grumpysmurf, some cpu throttling exists. I dont nkow the details
<darkaudit> frank__: what about powernowd and the cpufreq modules?
<Tuxicity> Ekaitza, probably by saving youer /home folder?
<Tuxicity> Ekaitza, but then you would need to restore it some way..
<Tuxicity> Ekaitza, i dont really know
<darkaudit> had to search a bit, but now my CPU varies from 1.6GHz to 2.2GHz...
<Ekaitza> I looks quite difficult
<Ekaitza> there must be an easy way
<Ekaitza> but thanks anyway ;)
<Tuxicity> Ekaitza, there probably is, but I dont use the liveCD
<Tuxicity> Ekaitza, ther may some asnwer on ubuntuforums.org
<frank__> darkaudit, How did you do it? is it a athlon64?
<Andrea> darkaudit, does it work also for mi centrino?
<darkaudit> frank__: it's an Athlon XP 2500+ (overclocked to a 3200+)
<frank__> darkaudit, How do you control the frequency?
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, it worked, but it didn't take care of my problem as i had hoped... I'm trying to play some games on Wine but all games give the error message, "couldn't find a suitable display mode"....
<darkaudit> Andrea: not sure about Intel CPU's... I added cpufreq-userspace and cpufreq-nforce2 to /etc/modules... You'll need the correct module for your chipset
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: PING?
<darkaudit> frank__: once the modules are loaded, powernowd does the rest... it's loaded by default, but the modules aren't installed by default
<colder> a fstab -l state that my disk use the system "SFS" what's the correspondant system I've to use on the fstab file ?
<colder> erm a fdisk
<frank__> darkaudit, I see.. where are the modules?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, hmm well most games should run under 1024x768 24bits, i have no idea
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, what kind of games?
<frank__> darkaudit, I have cpufreq_userspace , _ondemand, _powersave, but no chipset specific one
<larsrohdin> ive tried all my games...
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  PONG
<jojo123> hi all
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Kick goldfish for me, he broke something before he went to bed.
<larsrohdin> from sim city 2000 to splinter cell... splinter cell almost worked...=)
<darkaudit> lemme look... almost dumb luck that I found the right one... :)
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  You want me to try and wake him up? crap.
<jojo123> I'm having gdm issues with OpenBox. Anyone running a setup like that?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: hehe, please?
<dataw0lf|w> good morning people.
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, some games show this... "Please use the registry key HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\Software\Fonts\LogPixels
<larsrohdin> to set the screen resolution and remove the "Resolution" entry in the config file
<larsrohdin> "
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Granted he has a test in an hour and he he's been asleep for like two
<Amaranth> oh, i can wait then
<darkaudit> frank__: they're somewhere in /lib/modules... still looking
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, im clueless. maybe you should search Google for "wine + someGame" for specific issues
<jojo123> Right now i am running xdm because it does what .xsession tells it to. GDM seems to ignore my .xsession totally. Anyone knows how I can make gdm execute my ~.xsession?
<hksdu> anyone know what program will show the system resource information and the weather broadcast on ubuntu desktop, I saw it on an article?
<darkaudit> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq
<darkaudit> frank__: that's where mine is...
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, ok thanks anyway...is there a list of which games that work?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, >google<
<larsrohdin> =) ok, thanks again dude!
<frank__> darkaudit: I think I found mine powernow-k8. how do I load it?  add to /etc/modules ?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, but im afraid few games can work full speed on Wine...
<jojo123> anyone's got any experience with gdm and ~.xsession file?
<_nemo> hi all
<jojo123> ni _nemo
<jojo123> ni=hi
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I'll make sure he doesn't go to sleep after the test, heh.
<guupsta> :)
<darkaudit> frank__: powernowd should already be running, you need the cpufreq modules...
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Just wake him up a little early for the test so he gets on IRC. :)
<_nemo> i have a problem with the repository ftp.nerim.net
<occy> root@captain:~ # apt-get install beep-media-player
<occy> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done  E: Couldn't find package beep-media-player
<occy> wow
<occy> hmm
<jojo123> _nemo: authentication errors?
* occy checks to see if universe or multiverse is setup.
<_nemo> yes
<_nemo> is it normal?
<jojo123> _nemo: me to.
<frank__> darkaudit, I have this /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-k8/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko
<jojo123> _nemo: it started a month ago or so. don't know what is causing it
<_nemo> ah, ok, thanks
<Cass> hi all, any reason why i dont see my current partition setup during a ubuntu 5.04 install, like http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=10 all i get is a whole disk
<jojo123> _nemo: but all apps from nerim works
<lizdeika> whats the normal temperature for hdd ?
<dazed> Cass is it windows partition
<_nemo> yes, i see
<_nemo> but is it secure to use it??
<Cass> dezed i have 1 windows and a linux ext 3 one
<jojo123> _nemo: i have no idea. i need it anyway :-)
<dazed> Cass: one sec let me look at ur shot
<occy> ahh there it is. :)
<_nemo> synaptic claim that is unsecure
<Cass> dazed, its what id expect to see, but all i get is whole disk
<_nemo> yes, i also need it
<dazed> oh ok
<jojo123> _nemo: ...because it can not authenticate it. I have used that ftp server before and never had any problems with it. not even now. I would say it is safe. My personal oppinion that is.
<dazed> Cass: the only explination i can come up with is that the ubu partitioner is pretty bad (as well as most other distro's partitioners) it DOES not pick up Windows partitions but it should pick up the ext2
<Tuxicity> lizdeika, didnt know you could measure that, but system temp. should be around 40 Celsius
<housetier> is there a rhythmbox-like (mp3,ogg,library/browser thing) media player without dependencies on gnome or (my)sql?
<dazed> if you want to partition a 3rd partition unallocated it should pick up that and then just auto partition the unallocated and thats the way to go
<dazed> Cass: ^
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, yeah i know about that, but i can't pay for the transgaming-solution...
<lizdeika> Tuxicity: i gor 45 C for HDD
<lizdeika> *got
<Cass> hey nice one dazed, so i blow my current linux setup away and install ubuntu, hope this works :-)
* jojo123 still need help with gdm
<Cass> thx
<dazed> Cass: dont blow ur current
<dazed> just add a 3rd unallocated
<Cass> no space
<dazed> ehh
<dazed> i see
<Cass> happy enough to rid of mandrake
<dazed> well its worth it for ubu its great :)
<Tuxicity> lizdeika, all i know is a CPU is around 40 C
<Cass> going to install it to the latest version anyway,thought id try ubuntu first as im getting a bit annoyed with mdk recently
<darkaudit> Tuxicity: I only upped my fsb from 166MHz to 200MHz... high temp has been 40C
<Cass> thx dazed, see ya !
<FlyingSquirrel32> My firms switching to a document management sys. called Interwoven iManage, I'd like to open docs from my system too. Any ideas?
<occy> how do I get rid of these XChat colors and go back to default XChat colors under Hoary?
<occy> they are quite hard to see.
<cartman> how do I re-set keymap to load at bootime ( boottime.kmap.gz ) ?
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Hurry he's partially awake, he wants to know what he broke?
<Amaranth> tell him to get on IRC :)
<Amaranth> he forgot to chmod some files daeken needs, or something
<SeamusLP> he mumbled something and rolled over
<Amaranth> d'oh
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: he needs to chmod napster.tar.gz so the webserver can access it.
<Xappe> Maikeru: the guy with a nic problem, right?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: when he wakes up again :)
<SeamusLP> You need to access it on the webserver?
<frank__> how do I load the powernow-k8 module?
<john__> Hello! How do I install a graphics card driver?
<Zen> Hey all. I need to know if ubuntu supports the wintv promio tv card?
<Zen> *primio
<cartman> frank__: modprobe powernow-k8 m
<SeamusLP> Amaranth: If I knew the root password I'd help you out.  But Alex isn't being very responsive.  So maybe you'll see him again in about 6 hours or so.
<cartman> 2nd try : how do I re-set keymap to load at bootime ( boottime.kmap.gz ) ?
<Zen> Hey all....again. I need to know if ubuntu supports the wintv promio tv card?
<Zen> *primio
<Zen> heh
<frank__> cartman, can you make sense of this? FATAL: Error inserting powernow_k8 Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)   dmesg has nothing
<cartman> frank__: do dmesg and paste *last* line
<] BreliC[> Zen, did you try googling it?  I type in "linux wintv primio tv card" in google and a crapload of links came up
<frank__> cartman: youre right it IS relevant - something about acpi
<frank__> cartman, ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_K8   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003fff0030
<grumpysmurf> wow 909 packages installed on my ubuntuuu
<john__> Hello??
<cartman> frank__: well thats not an error
<] BreliC[> how popular do you guys want linux/Ubuntu to become?
<cartman> frank__: lsmod|grep powernow_k8
<john__> I asked a question!
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: What kind of question is that?? / Why do you ask?
<frank__> cartman: nothing
<john__> I asked about how to install a graphic card driver.
<john__> In ubuntu.
<frank__> john_, what kind of card?
<hussam> anybody knows if there will be 3rd party debs for OpenOffice.org 2.0?
<cartman> frank__: humpf try insmod /path/to/module
<john__> Radeon Sapphire 256MB
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, heh, well, because i see with each new iteration of the kernel and more popular distros that the media is catching on, and the demands that some of these reviewers put on linux seem geared to driving it down the same road as windows, and eventually, if linux becomes highly popular, wouldn't it just becomes as user-friendly and bloated at the expense of stability and quickness?
<john__> Atlantis
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, it's just that once commercial interests really get involved, they usually find a few ways to muck it up and ruin it for everyone
<frank__> cartman: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-amd64-k8/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/powernow-k8.ko': -1 No such device
<] BreliC[> it's a catch-22 really
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: Well, comercial isn't what is pushing linux
<cartman> frank__: hum looks like you don't have a k8 cpu? :)
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, no, but it's not inconceivable that it will be
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: windows is trash 'cause they are more intrested in marketing
<ren0> When I apt-get upgrade I am getting the following error Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<keffo> ren0, root?
<ren0> sudo
<keffo> try root
<frank__> cartman, I have a k8 cpu!
<cartman> frank__: no idea :/
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: You'll notice that although linux is growing, it's not taking the world by storm.
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, right.  but the same *could* happen to linux one day if it were to become the de facto #2 or #1 OS
<frank__> cartman, ok well thanks anyway! ;-)
<SeamusLP> ] Brelic[:  Ubuntu will always be free, presumably.  Don't see how commercial interests are involved at all here.
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, of course not, MS is making sure of that.  But like all empires, all companies eventually make mistakes and become overstretched and die or fizzle out
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: since the code is open, it is easier for people to make better versions
<cartman> what was the command to make dpkg-reconfigure asks you *all* questions again?
<ciocanel> how can I change the download port for gnome-bt?
<SeamusLP> ] Brelic[:  And you're using Linux rather broadly here.  Are you saying that commercial interests are going to muck up the linux kernel or one or two linux distributions?
<Sabator> OK guys, quick question. Can XMMS use Winamp plugins?
<FlyingSquirrel32> microsoft can only control $$. Linux is not being held back by m$, It's just not getting a quick acceptance from people.
<frank__> john_, I don;t know how to install the driver for an ATI card. driver support in linux for ATI is way behind nvidia
<djm62> Sabator: skins, but not plugins
<] BreliC[> SeamusLP, well, both.  In the case of ditros, it's more tangible to see Suse cozying up with Novell.. but the Kernel, they won't be purists forever
<Sabator> is there anything for Linux that can handle winamp plugins?
<SeamusLP> Sabator:  There are some great xmms plugins too.  Check them out.
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: as linux continually improves and m$ gradually gets worse, the tables will slowly turn.
<Sabator> I'm looking for a .psf player for XMMS
<Sabator> and a .flac plugin
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  People take the kernel and modify it to their own needs.  It's not going to change the core development.
<ren0> keffo ubuntu doesn't use root per se. It uses sudo instead. Anyway apt-get functions. It just won't upgrade  kdelibs-data
<] BreliC[> SeamusLP, the whole fight about not including the Logitech Quickcam drivers into the kernel because they are binary is indicative of what they can continue to face
<frank__> ren0, I had the same problem
<ren0> frank__, did you solve it?
<djm62> ] BreliC[: not really...it's a case of "where is the IP stored?"
<hksdu> Hi, does anyone know that what program will show the system resource info on an applet or something like that on ubuntu desktop, like gkellm or something like that?
<] BreliC[> djm62, what do you mean?
<] BreliC[> ahh, never mind, got it
<frank__> ren0, uninstall knetworkconf   or whatever the package with the conflict is, install kdelibs-data, install knetworkconf again
<djm62> embedded computing power will make it much easier to have smart devices, and dumb, open-sourceable drivers
<] BreliC[> IP = intellectual property?
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  Doesn't matter.  If a distro wants it, they'll include it via a kernel patch
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: check out this article: http://linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2001041200620OPBZCY
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: It will help give you a better idea of the economic motivations for linux
<grumpysmurf> wow..
<grumpysmurf> 2001 was 4 years ago.
<sig> how does ubuntu run on mac hardware?
<SeamusLP> grumpysmurf:  Makes you ponder your mortality, doesn't it?
<Zen> hey all... i need to use the bttv drivers for my tv card but i have now idea where to start.
<djm62> I'm sorry, I can't believe that, Dave
<jnk> Hi. Is it possible to download the whole ubuntu archive (with universe and multiverse) ?  (like debian and the dvd images through jigdo)
<Maikeru> Hello everybody... I was wondering if anybody could give me some tip about how to get my PCMCIA network card workign in Ubuntu?
<grumpysmurf> SeamusLP no it makes me realize i've been using linux for 10 years now.
<Zen> any help is loved
<frank__> grumpysmurf, we're in the middle of the decade and still don't have a name for it like the 90s, 80s...
<jnk> sig, just tested the live cd on a friend's ibook. Worked great, except for the wifi
<sig> jnk: the built in wifi?
<jnk> yeah
<grumpysmurf> airport?
<SeamusLP> grumpysmurf:  Man, that's like ever since gcc 2
<sig> I thought that was fully supported
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: are you there?
<djm62> metaphorically speaking
<Zen> i need to use the bttv drivers for my tv card but i have now idea where to start.
<Zen> Please helpy?
<grumpysmurf> SeamusLP Slackware 2, i believe, is what i started using.
<jnk> sig, well I think only ethernet was working but he was a bit anxious for his computer so I only tested for 2 minutes or so...
<jnk> Zen, ok
<jnk> Zen,  do "lsmod | grep bttv"  do you see something ?
<SeamusLP> grumpysmurf:  I've only been using linux on the desktop for a year now.  Before that I've had a unix shell account for some time.
<djm62> SeamusLP: whereabouts?
<phxguy> Any  suggestions on what to use to rip cds for  mp3
* djm62 is on sdf.lonestar.org
<jnk> yeaaah
<SeamusLP> djm62:  same here ;)
<djm62> my $HOME from $HOME
<jnk> phxguy, sound-juicer is sweeet
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Had it for like 5 years
<grumpysmurf> phxguy long ago, i liked 'grip'
<grumpysmurf> but i haven't ripped cds on linux in like 5+ years
<blue_dolphin> okay im trying to install the drive for my ati tv wonder ve card in doing so im trying to compile a driver and am getting this error: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.  In the interest of doing things the ubuntu way what package do I need to install or is there any?
<Maikeru> My ubuntu system doesn't autodetect  my PCMCIA "corega EtherII PCC-TD" networkcard... on the producers homepage the say that something like "it does work with linux, but... and then the mention pcnet_cs"... it's all written in japanese, so I don't really understand the instructions... does anybode know what they might be talking about
<jiyuu0> is backports down?
<phxguy> jnk: for soome reason soundjuicer wont give me the option of mp3
<wasabi__> I'm looking for an application that shows network usage.
<blue_dolphin> in the end all i want is mythtv to work with the ati tv wonder card
<wasabi__> in k/sec or something
<jnk> phxguy, yeah you must add it yourself (non-free format...)
<djm62> SeamusLP: you're the same vintage as me then
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: when I boot up, my system synchs the time with ntp.ubuntulinux.org I want to turn that of
<sig> FlyingSquirrel32: one sec, let me get you the link
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: remove the symlink to ntpdate from /etc/rc2.d
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: I can't find it in my inittab or sysinit
<jnk> phxguy, I can give you the instructions in some minutes if you want
<phxguy> jnk: how do you add it yourself
<jnk> phxguy, (busy right now)
<FlyingSquirrel32> djm62: k thanks
<grumpysmurf> i see /etc/rcS.d/S51ntpdate
<grumpysmurf> FlyingSquirrel32
<SeamusLP> djm62:  http://djm62.freeshell.org/ ?
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#synchronizingclocktooslow
<djm62> d'oh!
<djm62> caught
<FlyingSquirrel32> grumpysmurf: yeah?
<djm62> the site's just for me to practice web stuff
<grumpysmurf> but thats single user mode.
<grumpysmurf> that doesn't mean that ubuntu doesn't start scripts in each runlevel as it gets to initdefault
<sig> FlyingSquirrel32: don't do what djm62 said
<SeamusLP> djm62:  That's what I use mine for.  I made a php version of pokey the penguin.
<SeamusLP> djm62: http://seams.freeshell.org/pokey
<sig> follow this link for the correct way:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#synchronizingclocktooslow
<SeamusLP> djm62: http://seamus.freeshell.org/pokey I mean
<mishof> In GRUB: how can i specify the system.map file ? (in lilo its map=/boot/System.map)
<jnk> mishof, what's the system.map file ?
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Just for a comparison the original is here, http://www.yellow5.com/pokey
<grumpysmurf> it automagically uses System.map-`uname -r` apparently...
<grumpysmurf> i don't have a specific entry for System.map in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mishof> jnk, its System.map-2.6.10-special
<jnk> mishof, I mean, what's its purpose (just curious)
<djm62> SeamusLP: I take it it's seamus.f.o ?
<mishof> jnk, ah i dont know :| im following a tutorial that teaches compiling a new kernel :\
<SeamusLP> djm62:  yeah
<jnk> mishof, maybe it's not relevant in grub? (just a lilo specific?)
<mishof> grumpysmurf, ok thanks
<grumpysmurf> mishof specifically, i have never had to configure 'System.map' in a grub configuration
<djm62> SeamusLP: smart...php is something for me to add
<grumpysmurf> php is good for you.
<mishof> grumpysmurf, so i just need it to match the name of the kernel ? ok
<mishof> whatsup with this pokey ? hes funneh 8-)
<FlyingSquirrel32> sig: Awsome thanks.
<djm62> weird cartoon...like uk children's TV that's been bought from the Finns
<hksdu> hi, what's the shortcut key for switching workspace in ubuntu?
<jnk> mishof, you just need correct "kernel" and "initrd" lines
<jnk> (and root of course)
<SeamusLP> djm62:  You got that right.  There are exactly two php pages on that pokey mirror, the rest is approximately 3000 images
<hksdu> is it CTRL + Fx?
<blue_dolphin> any idea on how to get rid of this error make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<jnk> hksdu, Ctrl+Alt+ Left or Right arrow (that's what I use)
<hksdu> ic...thanks.
<hksdu> o....do you know what program that I can show my system resource on desktop?
<jnk> hksdu, gdekslets
<jnk> gdesklets
<hksdu> jnk: but I can't find it in synaptic...
<hksdu> jnk: what category is that? cuz when I search it results nothing
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Yeah, the comic has been around since 1996.  It's obvious that it wasn't written by a child, just a really insane adult.
<jnk> hksdu, you must enable universe
<aldug> what are the alternatives to dselect in ubunutu?
<jnk> synaptic
<SeamusLP> djm62:  The guys last name is Havelka or something.  Is that Finnish?
<jnk> aldug, and gnome-apt
<hksdu> ic
<aldug> jnk: which one is better?
<djm62> could be...northern europe is kind of blurred to me
<hksdu> ic...let me try
<Valentin-> hey, how do I uninstall packages?
<a2t3> SeamusLP: czech IMHO
<jnk> hksdu, you go to Settings, then Repositories. Do you see an option for universe or something?
<darkaudit> gdesklets is great... gdesklets-data is badly obsolete... :(
<jnk> Valentin-, use synaptic :)
<Valentin-> jnk, okay
<jnk> aldug, gnome-apt is simpler IIRC, synaptic is default so probably more supported
<mdke> still on the question of ftp and ssl, does anyone know what the best solution is? install ftp-ssl and bite the bullet on removing ubuntu-base?
<Valentin-> jnk, is there away to this via terminal?
<jnk> Valentin-, or if you lilke command-line: sudo aptitude remove name_of_the_program
<stanton> noob here. trying to install mplayer via synaptic but getting backports not available message. are the servers down?
<jnk> you can also do a purge instead of remove to get rid of the config files
<hksdu> jnk: you mean add?
<jnk> stanton, do you have merillat's repositories ?
<stanton> jnk: yes
<jnk> hksdu, about ?
<jnk> the repositories?
<hksdu> jnk: o....do I enable the multiUniverse also?
<jnk> if you want.. I think it only makes sense if you enable non-free too (not sure)
<stanton> jnk: seems there are dependencies for mplayer only available in backports, unless I am mistaken.
<hksdu> jnk: after I mark for installation, how do I install?
<frank__> hksdu, apply
<hksdu> frank__, thx
<Valentin-> jnk, is it possible to remove complete categories like games for example?
<jnk> stanton, I think you can install mplayer (for example mplayer-586) using only universe/multiverse (maybe non-free). You need non-hoary packages for windows codecs and such only
<stanton> jnk: thank you
<jnk> Valentin-, I don't know any option for that. But if there's none you can certainly make a simple script to do it...
<hendershot> has anyone built all the libs for e17 succesfully? I stop at engrave the last one with an error
<hendershot> the #E channel thinks it is a bison error
<hendershot> and I cannot figure it? i thought i would ask someone here?
<] BreliC[> FlyingSquirrel32, interesting article.  All points I agree with... I was just playing devil's advocate earlier.  It has happened time and time again that something I thought was almost perfect became too popular for its own good and was diluted to the lowest common denominator... it's just not soemthing i would wish upon linux
<jnk> hksdu, actually it seems there's no nonfree in hoary :)
<djm62> ] BreliC[: it's a matter of choice...there'll always be a lowest common denominator, but hopefully you'll never have to use it
<] BreliC[> djm62, i hope you're right.
<sig> try #bison
<djm62> ] BreliC[: I kind of see "linux world domination" as making sure nobody /has/ to pay for software, rather than the elimination of corporate computing...to that extent it's pretty much succeeded
<] BreliC[> djm62, as a marxist, i just feel the world has to change too much before most people can make sense out of it, removed from both the alienated form and the truth in alienated form
<Valentin-> does the server version of the ubuntu install have any desktop system installed?
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  Linux is already being diluted in such a manner.  Ever heard of Lindows/Linspire?
<SeamusLP> It doesn't make linux any less valid because there are choices
<] BreliC[> djm62, yes, that is a valiant effort and a worthy one, but what about software patents?  commercial interests are simply using legal tools to crush others
<hksdu> jnk: hehehe...hey, how to run the desklet thing? I run, it shows me a list but how do I add one of them to desktop?
<Choubaka> "nobody has to pay for software" wtf?
<djm62> ] BreliC[: is that not more nihilist than marxist...as an ex-marxist I think we need to drop ideology and focus on what works...political engineering rather than political philosophy
<Choubaka> of course you'll have to pay for software.
<dataw0lf|w> hksdu: gdesklets?
<Choubaka> all software can't be free.
<] BreliC[> SeamusLP, yup.  How can you charge for C'n'R when it's using apt-get to get free software from repositories?
<djm62> Choubaka: yeah, but not everyone has to use paid-for software
<dataw0lf|w> hksdu: start up gdesklets, and then run the specific gdesklet you want with 'gdesklet <whatever>'
<Choubaka> yeah, sure.
<SeamusLP> ] BreliC[:  Precisely.  I mean Michael Robertson is a nice guy, but he's running a business...
<jnk> hksdu, sorry I don't remember... look in /usr/share/doc/gdesklets for documentation (README.Debian for example) and http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<hksdu> jnk: thx
<SeamusLP> ] Brelic[:  Also linspire laptops / desktops are being sold at wal-mart
<hksdu> dataw0lf, do I need to run in console?
<] BreliC[> djm62, hmm, no, it is not nihilist.  it's absolutely marxist.  and marx would not be fond of political engineering.. though I understand what you're saying
<dataw0lf|w> hksdu: not necessarily, you can click on it and select 'run with' or something.
<dataw0lf|w> I don't really ever use a gui, so I don't know exactly what it's called.
<hksdu> dataw0lf, thank you...let me try
<jnk> hksdu, but I think you have a menu item for starting gdesklets
<jnk> look for it...
<djm62> ] BreliC[: there's a difference which is rarely drawn in politics between what one tries to do and how one tries to do it....the socialists are hopeless on the second, but the solution is not to elect a better proletariat ;)
<darkaudit> hksdu: you have a little jigsaw icon in the taskbar?
<hksdu> ya, I highlighted one of them and when it runs, it gives me an icon to drag and drop on the desktop, but after I place it, it doesn't show me anything though
<] BreliC[> djm62, heh, exactly, which just amounts to the truth in alienated form... no different from alienated form, except it is rule of the proletariat instead of the bourgeoisie
<gaio> anyone use ssl and gFTP ?
<] BreliC[> djm62, so as an ex-marxist, where have you drifted?
<] BreliC[> sorry, last off topic question
<darkaudit> hksdu: you need to right click on the desklet to configure it... also open the shell with 'Manage desklets', then go to the gdesklets home page... get some SideCandy desklets... you can drag-n-drop the tar.gz file right into the gdesklets shell
<fsapo> morning :)
<gaio> none :(
<hksdu> ic
* djm62 joins #ubuntu-offtopic
<viry> hi i'm currently trying to install from a .install script by using sudo & i keep on getting command not found
<djm62> ] BreliC[: not really a #ubuntu thread
<fsapo> i m witha cdrom stuck in the drive.. nothing is using it but it still says "device is busy" anybody knows how can i take it out? or how can i find out wth is using it? thanx
<darkaudit> hksdu: the psi desklets in gdesklets-data looked nice... when they worked... the latest ver of gdesklets proper obsoleted them :(
<darkaudit> fsapo: sudo eject
<bassMonkey> viry: you need to put a ./ infront...
<hksdu> darkaudit, what's psi?
<viry> i am bassMonkey  this is the command i'm using sudo ./install.sh
<darkaudit> hksdu: there were a bunch of desklets written by a guy known as psi... he hasn't been heard from in a while...
<hksdu> darkaudit, ic
<FlyingSquirrel32> ] BreliC[: Just saw your response. Amen to all you said.
* darkaudit using SideCandy, News Grab , and GoodWeather desklets...
<blue_dolphin> viry: sudo sh ./install.sh
<karljp> how come after I apt-get install acroread, I can't run acroread.
<karljp> it says, /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: No such file or directory
<viry> thanks blue_dolphin i'll give it a try
<TalonAM> i have a large problem .. i can get ubuntu to run on the box i'm settting up but i can't get the serial mouse to move
<TalonAM> i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general, anyone have any ideas on what to look for ?
<mishof> I've compiled a new kernel, but once i try loading it up i get kernel panic, after it says /lib/modules/2.6.10/modules.dep doesnt exist (it does!) what can  i do?
<hksdu> darkaudit, wow...it works!!!!  thank you very much!!!
<darkaudit> hksdu: yw :)
<SWAT_> hih all
<SWAT_> I'm thinking about using Ubuntu64. Since I'm a student (mplayer/mp3/OoO) and a gamer (cedega) I'm wondering if this is a smart choice...
<grumpysmurf> SWAT_ do you need flash?
<SWAT_> yes
<SWAT_> in FF
<gaio> anyone use ssl and gFTP ?
<grumpysmurf> do you need a 64 bit web browser?
<SWAT_> grumpysmurf, not if a 32bit would wokr
<grumpysmurf> SWAT thats what i hear.
<grumpysmurf> there's a doc on the ubuntu site that tells how to install 32 bit firefox and flash.
<SWAT_> nice
<SWAT_> but how about other progs?
<grumpysmurf> there's no flash for 64 bit linux yet.. and since its a library that firefox uses, it has to be 32 bit, etc.
<SWAT_> I read something about a 32bit chroot (for running 32 on 64bit)
<grumpysmurf> SWAT_ i haven't had any issues with anything else.  though i haven't tried cedega/wine, or anything much really yet.
<karljp> anyone know how to get acroread to work?
<karljp> or something else I should use instead?
<grumpysmurf> xpdf works for me.
<dataw0lf|w> xpdf
<grumpysmurf> mainly because i hate acroread.
<dataw0lf|w> and it hates you.
<grumpysmurf> :)
<dataw0lf|w> ;)
<grumpysmurf> 7 is faster on windows at least.
<SWAT_> grumpysmurf, what progs do you use? (OoO, FTP, mail (Thunderbird?), newsserver) And do you use the chroot? (and how well does it work?)
<dataw0lf|w> I wouldn't know.  The only time I ever use a Windows machine at all is at work, and I barely use the KVM switch to go to my work windows box unless I need to test an app or something.
<karljp> ok, anyone know why javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Audio Device Unavailable
<karljp>  happens?
<RodeoBlork> hello
<karljp> my java apps can't play sound
<grumpysmurf> lets see... I use  Firefox, Thunderbird, Totem, Rhythmbox so far.
<RodeoBlork> crimsun: hello
<grumpysmurf> karljp probably because the java isn't using the ESD sound daemon.
<lambic> hi, I'm planning on installing ubuntu on an un-connected pc at the weekend, how much does the installation process rely on the internet?
<karljp> any ideas on how to change that?
<grumpysmurf> desktop and/or kernel people need to sort out all this alsa, esd, oss sound business if they think Linux is going to be ready for the generic desktop user.
<karljp> they do indeed :)
<karljp> but at least I cna play music out of the box
<karljp> that never used to work.
<grumpysmurf> lambic the installation tries to update via apt after the system boots the first time
<dr_willis> seems like alsa is slowly winning that contest
<grumpysmurf> karljp thats a good thing.
* karljp has intermittently test driven linux on and off for the last few years
<grumpysmurf> dr_willis if they make it consistent and it works, then that'd be a good start.
<dr_willis> ive had little problems with sound at all in the last 2+ years.
<blueyed> lambic, it will work (I had to run pppoeconf manually after the install to get connected)
<karljp> it's soooo much further along than it was,
<dr_willis> I do tend to buy actual creative cards however.
<RodeoBlork> crimsun: I read a post in which someone mentions you for having solved his headset issue
<grumpysmurf> karljp i don't know much about java, so i don't know how to tell it to use ESD.
<lambic> great, thanks
<dr_willis> actually dosent 'esd'  use alsa?
* grumpysmurf shrugs
<SWAT_> grumpysmurf, from a scale of 1 to 10. * How satisfied are you with your Ubuntu64? ** How much of you is power user? ;-)
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: how do I run Skype directly with ALSA or OSS emulation ?
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: and not with artsd
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  intereesting question. no clue however. I cant recall ever running skype.
<grumpysmurf> SWAT_ i don't know if i'm a power user... i support linux professionally and have used it in my spare time for 10 years... ;) I'm quite pleased with Ubuntu64, minus the flash inconvenience.
<RodeoBlork> Does anyone know how to set an audio usb headset in linux ?
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: arf
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  usb headset - would be an interesting thing also. :P ive had minimal luck with them under Windows even.
<dr_willis> they work good on my PS2 however.
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: lol
<Valentin-> hey, is it possible to install just a base system of ubuntu without any addins
<dr_willis> I rember years ago when 'usb speakers' were to be the next big thing... it never happened.
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: under windows, it comes packaged with a driver yet
<Valentin-> just the desktop system
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  i was useing the one from SOCOM  -  i cant rember how i got it working under windows.
<dr_willis> Valentin-,  install the 'server' option - then install just what you want I guess.
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  hmmm - doing some quick googling --> http://kennethhunt.com/archives/001195.html
<karljp> is java1.5 much faster than 1.4?
<karljp> running this .jar file is a pig on ubuntu, but works quite acceptably fast on windows
<holycow> karljp, that has been what i read yes
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  not much said at the site however. :P
<SQL_Sam> hey all, i dont think i have swat available can someone help?  I went into synaptic and couldnt find any package named swat
<holycow> they did some kind of audit for 1.5 and found that each even spawned hundreds of micro events
<holycow> so the net result is that java isn't slow, it was their virtual machine implementation being buggy
<dr_willis> SQL_Sam,  you dont have all the repositiories added I think. I see it with 'apt-cache search'
<dr_willis> SQL_Sam,  i am useing the etc/apt/sources.list  from 'ubuntuguide.org
<dr_willis> swat - Samba Web Administration Tool
<dr_willis> you could also use 'webmin' to admin your samba shares . its nicer in some ways then swat
<grumpysmurf> i admin my samba server with ssh and vi.
<grumpysmurf> :D
<SQL_Sam> i get the following...
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache show swat
<SQL_Sam> W: Unable to locate package swat
<SQL_Sam> E: No packages found
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache search swat
<SQL_Sam> Password:
<SQL_Sam> samba - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache show swat
<SQL_Sam> W: Unable to locate package swat
<SQL_Sam> E: No packages found
<karljp> holycow, so I'm being a bit dense today, but do you m ean 1.5 is meant to be much faster than 1.4?
<karljp> or that 1.5 is still slow?
<AirWays> Ammmm... when I am installing Ubuntu, it says something as: "No network found" or something like that... But there is Network card in my computer, and it is connected to ADSL router... whats wrong?
<dr_willis> SQL_Sam,  i am useing the etc/apt/sources.list  from 'ubuntuguide.org     --   what sources list are you uyseing.
<SQL_Sam> the reason i wanted swat is that i was having trouble getting it started
<AirWays> That works that network card
<holycow> 1.5 is fast, 1.4 slow, at least thats what i've read
<dr_willis> trouble getting samba started?
<karljp> cool
<karljp> I'll have to fiddle with getting 1.5 installed
<karljp> seems to be a bit of a fiddle on hoary, so I may just put it off for a week or two and let someone else work out packages for me while I wait
<karljp> don't suppose you know how to tell java what sound device to use?
<MachineScrew> how long has any one waited for the Ubuntu cd to come
<SQL_Sam> waiting over a week
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: sounds interesting as it reviews the same model i got
<holycow> MachineScrew, about 10 minutes to download via torrent
<holycow> >_>
<SQL_Sam> i ended up downloading if off the web
<ctqucl> who want to learning chinese?welcome to #ubuntu-zh
<SQL_Sam> after 10 times it finally worked
<djm62> 10 years...is that pre-1.0?
<karljp> 10 minutes from torrent?
<RodeoBlork> crimsun: are you online ?
<karljp> jesus, what's your downstream?
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  yea. I need a new headset for work. I like the Noise Cancleation featuress of my old ones. :P (not usb however)
<MachineScrew> Ok i am stuck with a CD burrner that can't write to any media rated higher than 16x and for some reson CD-RWs don't work
<holycow> ctqucl, don't you mean #ubuntu-ch?
<djm62> does he?
<ctqucl> zh
<holycow> weird
<MachineScrew> so how long shiping has any one had to wait
<ctqucl> ubuntu-zh   zhong guo
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: hum. I believe the model I bought features it
<djm62> latin transliteration of chinese for china
<holycow> ah! ;) maybe i need to learn chinese :)
* darkaudit wonders why some DVDs will burn fine @ 16x, but others end up as crap @ 8x... using k3b
<ctqucl> if you want
<dr_willis> RodeoBlork,  or course I just use mine to listen to the dvd player at work.
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: i never tried a headset before
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: its usefull in winter :-)
<IIIEars> How do i install DeCSS2?
<RodeoBlork> dr_willis: i imagine
<ctqucl> bye
<MachineScrew> so has any one had to wait
<MachineScrew> for the cds to be shiped
<SQL_Sam> okay who can help mewith my samba stuff....  i get the following error when running testparm and i figure i just need to update my smb.conf file......
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:~$ sudo testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SQL_Sam> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SQL_Sam> Processing section "[homes] "
<SQL_Sam> Processing section "[printers] "
<SQL_Sam> Processing section "[print$] "
<SQL_Sam> params.c:Section() - Empty section name in configuration file.
<SQL_Sam> params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<karljp> darkaudit: dvd quality
<karljp> there really is a difference between the 50 for $1 on a spindle and some of the branded ones.
<simrac> hello all, does somebody use Gnotify?
<SQL_Sam> what does everyone think of not having a root account?
<dr_willis> comment out/edit/delete that emtoy section I am guessing.
<dr_willis> there is a root account. :P
<dr_willis> its just sort-of-locked-down a little.
<dataw0lf|w> SQL_Sam: post your smb.conf in pastebin or something.
<SQL_Sam> yah i see what your saying, but I think it's easier
<dataw0lf|w> (or priv it to me)
<SQL_Sam> to mess with isnt it
<dr_willis> i dont find it any easier :P more secure yes.. but then again - i disable that 'feature' anyway. so it works the same as all the other distros i am used to
<SQL_Sam> but any user can just use there password to get su rights - right?
<grumpysmurf> correct.
<hksdu> hi, I have a 4 button mouse, how do I configure my thumb button for firefox to "go back"?
<grumpysmurf> hksdu there's a howto for that on ubuntuforums.org
<grumpysmurf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28374
<SQL_Sam> im in vi with my smb.conf file how do i cut and paste - lol yes i'm a noob
<hksdu> grumpysmurf, thanks
<karljp> (you don't need to install imwheel)
<thorN> Is there any reason why a LiveCD would ask for a username/password?
<xerxes1358> Hello
<thorN> My friend's Hoary LiveCD (downloaded today) is apparently acting strange
<karljp> (just the ->explorerPS2, zaxismapping, and xmodmap all work.
<xerxes1358> Does ubuntu uses debian's real apt repositery or only the apt technology ? (e.g. apt4rpm)
<flodine> anyone know how to unlock k3b for burning
<dr_willis> floater,  k3b is just a front end to the console based burning tools I beluve
<mainer> thorN:yes,don't woryy,its normal
<jnk> yeah
<dr_willis> oops flodine
<dr_willis> :P
<flodine> what do i do
<admx> So far so good.... Really starting to like Ubuntu better then Suse & Fedora
<grumpysmurf> xerxes1358 you can use debian repositories
<dr_willis> flodine,  not idea. :P not sure what you are doing.
<dr_willis> admx,  i likeit better then those also.
<flodine> it wont let me burn
<k-otik> does anybody know how to change the default directory in vsftp?
<flodine> says cd locked
<jnk> xerxes1358, ubuntu uses a modified version of debian repositories
<xerxes1358> grumpysmurf, I can or does ubuntu use that by default
<dr_willis> flodine,  it may be saying the cd drive is mounted/locked.
<grumpysmurf> xerxes1358 "You can"
<xerxes1358> jnk, how large and up to date is this repositery ?
<xerxes1358> grumpysmurf, is this hard ? why ubuntu uses its own repositery if I may ask
<jnk> xerxes1358, the stable ubuntu release (every six months) takes debian unstable (sid), plus some other repositories (such as Marillat). So it's both up to date and very huge
<xerxes1358> forgive my ignorance I am new to ubuntu (gentoo user)
<jnk> xerxes1358, (that is, if you enable the "universe" repository)
<admx> Still having a little trouble with Airsnort
<grumpysmurf> wow... i've noticed a number of gentoo users switching to Ubuntu, or at least becoming interestd in it... why is that?
<jnk> xerxes1358, (something like 10'000+ packages)
<k-otik> does anyone here use vsftpd?
<dr_willis> grumpysmurf,  they just like to change disrtos a lot? :P
<xerxes1358> jnk that sounds really good
<jnk> it is
<xerxes1358> jnk too good to be true maybe ? lol
<SeamusLP> xerxes1358:  Ubuntu has three repositories, main restricted universe and mltiverse.  Add all of those to your sources.list or in synaptic if you want a large collection of packages.
<jnk> xerxes1358, lol
<SeamusLP> grumpysmurf:  I was a gentoo user
<sad> hi all, how to change my screen resolution in ubuntu?
<jnk> gnome-display-properties (accessible trhough menus)
<dr_willis> ubuntuguide.org - has details on adding repositiories.. and MUCH more.. its a site well worth reading/bookmarking.
<xerxes1358> I love gentoo. Except the compile times drive me nuts
<dr_willis> xerxes1358,  thats what a bank of machines running distcc is good for. :P
<sobersabre> hi guys. if anybody wonders what was wrong with my evolution ( not seeing messages ).
<xerxes1358> SeamusLP, will they work seamlessly together though ?
<SeamusLP> grumpysmurf:  Gentoo is nice, but there are very few binary packages.
<sobersabre> the prob was with mutt. i also used mutt on that imap server, and it wiped all messages from my mailbox in /var/mail
<Valentin-> dr_willis how is the package called for the base system?
<sobersabre> so each time i opened mutt, evolution stopped showing the messages.
<xerxes1358> how does ubuntu's rc work ? is it like gentoo's maybe ? (since gentoo's was inspired by Debian and FreeBSD)
<Amaranth> rc?
<sobersabre> Valentin-, ubuntu-base
<sobersabre> ?
<sobersabre> xerxes1358, all infra-structure of ubuntu is Debian
<SeamusLP> xerxes1358:  Yeah.  In your repositories under synaptic just add universe and multiverse after main restricted
<SQL_Sam> i've used hat hat (was 4 years ago) i really like ubuntu so far as i'm a noob - seems pretty sweet
<sobersabre> SQL_Sam, 4 years and you're still newbie  ?
<SQL_Sam> lol - i mean 'used it 4 years ago'
<karljp> just because you use something a long time ago doesn't mean yo've used it in between :)
<SQL_Sam> for a few months
<grumpysmurf> sobersabre i've been using linux for 10 years and i'm still a newbie.
* karljp first used linux with 2.0.*, but it doesnt' mean I have any clue what I'm doing
<karljp> yeah, what grumpy said
<dataw0lf|w> I've been using Linux for 7 years and I'm not a newbie
<grumpysmurf> though most of my linux use over the last 6 years has been on servers, not desktops, so my newbieness is in desktop use.
<SQL_Sam> think i was version 6 or something in red hat
<dataw0lf|w> have you changed that directive I told you to, SQL_Sam?
<SQL_Sam> tried installing fedora 3 core
<sobersabre> grumpysmurf, i don't consider myself a newbie... though i do have sometimes lazy questions. i'm on linux since 98... how much is this... 7 years ?
<Prof_Frink> I've been using Linux for about 4 days. I _really_ am a newbie
<grumpysmurf> sobersabre roughly
<grumpysmurf> Prof_Frink :D
<Valentin-> sobersabre: and ubuntu-desktop is bundle with openoffice and things like that?
<dataw0lf|w> I've been using Linux as my primary desktop since 98.
<dr_willis> it pays to read and read and read. :P
<dataw0lf|w> Server stuff on and off (love hate relationship between Unix and Linux) since 97.
<grumpysmurf> windows is still my primary desktop.  i don't have time to make it play games. ><
<dataw0lf|w> eh, I don't play games.
<xerxes1358> are there also pictures of Kubuntu ?
<admx> I have been using Linux for about 7 years also dataw0lf, watch it keep getting better and better.
<Prof_Frink> Actually, that's not true, I had played with Knoppix a bit before that
<dr_willis> xerxes1358,  its kde. :P so look at kde.org
<grumpysmurf> dataw0lf|w i hate solaris :)
<dataw0lf|w> I hate Tru64.
<dataw0lf|w> Solaris is a walk on the beach comparatively.
<sobersabre> Valentin-, ubuntu-desktop is everything ubuntu guys thought of should be in the desktop. it is gnome-based, oo/oo2 + some utils.
<grumpysmurf> lol true
<Fackamato> something wrong with the repositories servers?
<Fackamato> my update stops
<Fackamato>  http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages [490kB] 
<Fackamato> 7% [5 Packages 1156/490kB 0%] 
<dataw0lf|w> I like BSD for home server stuff, or Debian.
<dataw0lf|w> and here at work I have a couple Debian servers, and a couple RH servers.
<sobersabre> dataw0lf, Tru64 is hp's unix ?
<dataw0lf|w> but mostly Unix.
<xerxes1358> dr_willis, I mean ubuntu has very good itegration with gnome like you see on this website: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=305&slide=99 Does Kubuntu has that too ?
<dataw0lf|w> sobersabre: HP/Compaq
<dr_willis> Fackamato,  they are working for me.
<admx> Does anyone know when OOo 2.0 will be released
<sobersabre> dataw0lf, is it POSIX compliant ?
<dr_willis> xerxes1358,  its very well done also. :P useing it now.
<dataw0lf|w> sobersabre: Indeed.
<holycow> admx, june/july at last estimate, they don't have enough people working on it
<dataw0lf|w> sobersabre: It's mainly used for enterprise storage, AdvFS == great for that.
<admx> thanks
<grumpysmurf> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=29&title=kubuntu+5.04+final+screenshots ?
<sobersabre> dataw0lf, isn't emc^2 good enough ?
<dataw0lf|w> heh.
<grumpysmurf> xerxes1358 see the link i pasted for some kubuntuuuuu ;)
<Fackamato> dr_willis: allright, my ISP then
<sobersabre> dataw0lf, i also don't understand... why would i invest money in os for storage, when i have a storage without giving a f*** about which os it runs ?
<xerxes1358> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=3
<xerxes1358> grumpysmurf, ah yes thanks :)
<sobersabre> good morning, RexM
<grumpysmurf> :)
<RexM> good morning :)
<RexM> it's only 11:45 AM :)
<sobersabre> admx, why won't you check on openoffice.org...
<xerxes1358> grumpysmurf, nice icons in kde :)
<RexM> i made it up before the great PM switch
<sobersabre> grumpysmurf, how do you prepare screenshot of debinst ?
<admx> Just was reading about it in Linux Format Mag, Looked at the beta.
<sobersabre> with LCD + digital camera ?
<karljp> or a crt and actual camera skills :)
<karljp> you know how sudo asks for a password, then if you do something again in that shelll, it doesn;t, does this have a timeout?
<xerxes1358> grumpysmurf, I dont see the update manager like in Ubuntu. Is there in KDE too ?
<sobersabre> karljp, imho it is tunable.anyway: look in pam.d + man sudoers
<bad_mongo> ahh.. kubuntu doesn't reach ubuntu to their knees..
<karljp> I don't really care, I'm single user, I was just curious
<XplOzIon> hi all
<ampersand> hi
<XplOzIon> i still cant extrack my rar files =(
<IIIEars> timeout = 15mins - ubuntu wiki
<bad_mongo> XplOzIon, have you installed unrar?
<SQL_Sam> omg i hate vi....
<fsapo> hi all.. is there a way to know wich process is acessing the cdrom drive? i have a cd stuck and it cant umount... i ve already closed the X and nothing changes...
<karljp> you know, wikis' are great, but finding stuff in them can suck so hard
<XplOzIon> bad_mongo, i have rar installed via apt-get install rar
<karljp> and the ubuntu wiki is a particularly bad example unfortunately
<karljp> whoah, java1.5 is much faster than 1.4
<XplOzIon> bad_mongo, sudo rar -e filename.rar shoul work to extrack right?
<xerxes1358> karljp, yeah it is . You didnt know ? :)
<karljp> well, holycow told me
<karljp> but I wasn't sure just how much better it would be.
<j^3> Can anyone point me to instructions on adding things to the menu in Ubuntu?
<bad_mongo> XplOzIon, what happens if you double klick on the file?
<SeamusLP> karljp:  Got any benchmarks?
<xerxes1358> karljp, yeah. I use it for all the apps I develop
<karljp> benchmarks? god know, just anecdotally, I have a single java app that I use.
<motoboi> j^3, ubuntuguide.org
<karljp> and I just dpkg -P'd 1.4 anyway
<xerxes1358> SeamusLP, try Eclipse in 1.4.2 and 1.5 You will notice :)
<j^3> motoboi: thanks, I'll check it
<dantheman> i was using eclipse in java 1.4.2 until a couple weeks ago...i switched to 1.5, and it feels like it flies now
<SeamusLP> Hey guys, in related news, gcc 4.0 is out and it's supposed to give C++ a 40% performance boost.  Good for you kde users I suppose ;)
<SeamusLP> Also there are some optimizations that are supposed to speed up C as well -- so you may even notice a difference in gnome.
<XplOzIon> bad_mongo, just installed unrar and double click works now :)
<sobersabre> SeamusLP, this 40% sounds ... too much.
<xerxes1358> SeamusLP, why you so mean to us KDE users lol
<fsapo> please.. is there a way to know wich process is acessing the cdrom drive? i have a cd stuck and it cant umount... i ve already closed the X and nothing changes...
<xerxes1358> SeamusLP, you will only notice real difference when you build GCC4 with GCC4 !
<SeamusLP> Err, sorry, the filesize will be 40% smaller
<SeamusLP> that should translate into a fairly decent performance increase
<SeamusLP> And since kde is written in C++...
<xerxes1358> so you build the GCC with 3.x then when you have GCC4 you rebuild GCC4 and then rock on
<SQL_Sam> in  vi how do i save and quit!!
<sobersabre> SeamusLP, wtf are you talking about...  sorry for roughness.
<bad_mongo> XplOzIon, that's good ;)
<sobersabre> SeamusLP, what is the connection between file size and the performance ?
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  GCC 4.0 is out.  It has great optimizations for C++.  This translates into a faster KDE.
<xerxes1358> SQL_Sam, press escape then press :  then press q! enter
<xerxes1358> SQL_Sam, read a vi short guide.
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  Boot times?  KDE does take a little while to boot.
<sobersabre> SeamusLP, it is fine.. just don't through such excessive numbers
<SQL_Sam> i'm trying
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  I said 40% smaller libraries :P that's not a made-up number
<xerxes1358> mostly a bit larger compilations have a bit faster result
<sobersabre> SeamusLP Hey guys, in related news, gcc 4.0 is out and it's supposed to give C++ a 40% performance boost.  Good for you kde users I suppose ;)
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  Did I not correct myself?
<sobersabre> SeamusLP Err, sorry, the filesize will be 40% smaller
<sobersabre> my filesize ? lib filesize ? installer's file size ? gcc's filesize ?
<sobersabre> i am pest. i know
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  lib filesize.
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  This should improve startup times :P
<sobersabre> SeamusLP, if all the system is built upon this gcc. can it link with older libs ?
<sobersabre> about that i will ask the dox, i guess.
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  Supposedly.  I compiled a few programs with GCC4 and had no problems with the old libraries.  But by no means did I test this extensively.
<mjr> in related news, is the c++ abi compatible with 3.x?
<Essobi> Umm. is apt-get install libncurses5-dev broken for anyone else?
<mjr> SeamusLP, C++ programs, spesifically?
<RodeoBlork> crimsun: are you back ?
<SeamusLP> mjr:  The programs I compiled were in C
<xerxes1358> btw how is the firewall setup in ubuntu ? does ubuntu come with pre configured firewall like FC and SUSE for example ?
<Essobi> E: Package libncurses5-dev has no installation candidate
<sobersabre> SeamusLP, you know what major ver. number change in gcc means to the system ?
<mjr> SeamusLP, righto, well, the C ABI is a lot more stable than the C++ one has been
<Essobi> I'm wondering if my apt-get cache isn't pissed up..
<mishof> I've installed a new kernel (2.6.10) but when it comes up X wont start because it seems the kernel doesnt have Nvidia support. what can i do?
<Fackamato> xerxes1358: no, because there is absolutely no need for one. there are no server installed on a default ubuntu installation.
<SeamusLP> sobersabre, mjr:  You guys should check out #ubuntu-motu, those guys in there have more experience compiling with GCC4.  They've been doing it for about a month now.
<sobersabre> thanks, SeamusLP
<xerxes1358> Fackamato, I will run sshd for sure
<xerxes1358> Oh well guess I will have to use firestarter then
<SeamusLP> sobersabre:  It's a requirement, you know, since breezy will be 100% gcc4 from what I've heard ;)
<mishof> hmmm you guys ?
<ringmauer> what shall I write in shell insted of space?
<ringmauer> instead i mean
<ringmauer> please someone?
<dantheman> ringmauer: what are you trying to do in the shell?
<mishof> I've installed a new kernel (2.6.10) but when it comes up X wont start because it seems the kernel doesnt have Nvidia support. what can i do?
<ringmauer> im trying to open  $ nano /home/ringmauer/my docs/phonelist.txt
<ringmauer> what should i write instead of space?
<mishof> ringmauer, instead of " " use "\ "
<Ocid> mishof: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<grumpysmurf> mishof you'll need the nvidia binary driver
<ringmauer> so i can write $ nano /home/ringmauer/my/docs/phonelist.txt?
<karljp> or use tab completion and it will work for you
<dantheman> what i would do is $ cd /home/ringmauer
<dantheman> $ cd "my docs"
<karljp> no, /home/ringmauer/my\ docs/phonelist
<dantheman> and that'll get you there
<ringmauer> dantheman: thats smart
<Olsen> miscz_, use the 'nv' driver and then install the 'nvidia' driver again?
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to configure the mozilla/firefox UI font?
<mishof> ringmauer, /home/rungmaur/my\ docs/....
<ringmauer> okay
<karljp> or just nano ~/my[tab] 
<ringmauer> many answers, thank you sooo much
<mishof> yup .. tab is always fun
<karljp> or nano "~/my docs/phonelist.txt"
<ringmauer> it doesnt work
<ringmauer> instead of " " what should i write?
<ringmauer> "\ " doesnt work
<SQL_Sam> im trying to copy my smb.config file so if i screw it up it will have the original - i get the following....
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:/etc/samba$ cp smb.conf smb.config-copy
<SQL_Sam> cp: cannot create regular file `smb.config-copy': Permission denied
<grumpysmurf> SQL_Sam use sudo
<Ocid> SQL_Sam: sudo cp smb.conf smb.config-copy
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:/etc/samba$ sudo cp smb.config smb.config-copy
<SQL_Sam> Password:
<SQL_Sam> cp: cannot stat `smb.config': No such file or directory
<grumpysmurf> smb.conf ?
<SQL_Sam> my samba config file
<jintxo> SQL_Sam, what I think he meant is that the file is smb.conf, not smb.config :-)
<Sabator> I require assistance
<grumpysmurf> yeah
<Sabator> I was trying to install a .flac plugin to xmms
<SQL_Sam> sorry your are correct
<grumpysmurf> sorry i'm being terse.
<Sabator> and I think I failed
<crimsun> Sabator: apt-get install xmms-flac
<Sabator> and now whenever Ubuntu makes a sound it sounds really shitty and fuzzy
<Sabator> like the gaim sounds etc
<grumpysmurf> good luck SQL_Sam i gotta run
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<Sabator> Everything sounds crappy, really
<Sabator> is there a way to reinstall sound drivers?
<crimsun> Sabator: try rebooting
<Sabator> I just did
<SQL_Sam> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 7830 2005-04-21 21:42 smb.conf
<crimsun> Sabator: what have you changed from the default install?
<Sabator> far too much :)
<crimsun> what, sound-related, have you changed?
<Sabator> but nothing to do with sound except this plugin
<crimsun> the xmms plugin? what did you install and to where?
<Sabator> I also just ran a test, it seems when I'm playing a video and it's fine
<SQL_Sam> why would it give me an error?
<Sabator> I got the xmms plugin off Synaptic earlier, but xmms still refused to play the files
<crimsun> SQL_Sam: what are you trying to do?
<SQL_Sam> never mind
<SQL_Sam> got it
<SQL_Sam> -duh
<AkaiAme> Hi, question: i have a  networking class, we are supposed to set up a server with dhcp and dns functionality... teacher says we are supposed to install windows server but that takes so long when we just want to test something, so i was wondering if there is any live distro that i can use.. i mean i know knoppix has dhcp server but is there something that has apache and dns, and snmp (query) functionality too? maybe a packet sniffer too.. and all
<AkaiAme> with a nice gui for non cli people?
<Sabator> xmms sounds like shit now when I'm playing mp3s
* SQL_Sam pounds head on desk for being stupid
<crimsun> Sabator: ok, I don't think we're asking the same things.
<flodine> a guys i tryed burning with k3b as root but still says cdrom locked
<flodine> whats the problem here
<holycow> as much as i love gstreamer, totem gstreamer is very laggy
<crimsun> Sabator: can you play mp3s?
<Sabator> yes
<crimsun> Sabator: and how do they sound?
<Sabator> not .flacs for some reason
<Sabator> mp3s sound shitty
<Sabator> like, fuzzy and staticy
<AkaiAme> or can someone point me to an irc room for such stupid noob question?
<Sabator> so does Ubuntu itself, as in gaim and the beep things
<crimsun> Sabator: what are your mixer volumes set at?
<bluefoxicy> is there a way to configure wireless interfaces in Ubuntu, like in Windows-- point and click a task tray icon?
<crimsun> AkaiAme: e-smith?
<ivoks> every day i like ubuntu even more and more :)
<ringmauer> how do i do if i want to watch divX in ubuntu?
<crimsun> it might have a new name
<ivoks> ringmauer get xine
<crimsun> ringmauer: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mishof> omggg i cant believe i managed to compile my kernel! now my tablet works at last- thanks for help ! :)
<ringmauer> should i write in shell or in the browser?
<Prof_Frink> or vlc. vlc plays everything
<ivoks> crimsun are u part of ubuntu team?
<crimsun> ringmauer: web browser
<crimsun> ivoks: I'm a universe maintainer
<ivoks> is anyone here part of ubuntu team or project?
<ringmauer> i never installed anything in ubuntu before so im coming back for more help later
<ivoks> crimsun nice
<ivoks> crimsun i have one question regaring CUPS
<ivoks> crimsun if u would like to listen :)
<crimsun> ivoks: sure I'll listen, but I'm not knowledgable w/ CUPS
<ivoks> crimsun ok... well...
<ivoks> crimsun everyting works fine, but if u plug in USB printer when cups is allready started it wouldn't detect it
<ivoks> crimsun when i restart cups, everyting works...
<ivoks> crimsun well, that's it :) i know u can't do anything about it, but it's a nice info
<crimsun> ivoks: if you're positive that's a bug, then please check bugzilla and report it :)
<ivoks> i'm not positive it's a bug :)
<ivoks> i'll have to investigatge that
<ivoks> one g too much :)
<ivoks> today i managed to get my suspend to ram work... wiki.ubuntu.com is great place
<goldfish> Amaranth: Why do you keep asking ppl to kick me?
<Amaranth> goldfish: ?
<AkaiAme> ok thanks i'll check it out
<Amaranth> goldfish: It's the best way to wake people up.
<goldfish> hmm...
<goldfish> 15:25 <Amaranth> SeamusLP: Kick goldfish for me, he broke something before he
<goldfish>           went to bed.
<suppos> Does anyone know if ubuntu can support SpeedTouch 330 Adsl modem? Plz, desperately need help!
<goldfish> For example.
<Seveas> suppos is that an ethernet or usb modem?
<suppos> usb
<Seveas> then i don't know
<Seveas> check the forum :)
<hksdu> hi, my totern doesn't play mpeg with sound, it plays the movie but it has no sound :(
<suppos> ok.. tnx
<SeamusLP> goldfish, amaranth:  Wrong go1dfish guys ;)
<karljp> I get ieee1394: Error parsing configrom for node 0-00:1023 when I plug in a firewire harddrive, (in my syslog) anyone know wht would be causing that?
<AkaiAme> crimsun: what is the link for e-smith, http://www.e-smith.org/ sends me to Mitel OnLine.. is that right?
<goldfish> hrmm...
<karljp> and I don't get any /dev/hd* or /dev/sd* devices turning up either, so it's not working anyway
<goldfish> Ah right sorry :)
<ringmauer> I cant understand how to install the DivX player? can anyone guide me?
<SeamusLP> goldfish:  go1dfish is my roommate with odd sleeping habits...
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> Sorry, just comes up highlighted on my screen as he spelt it goldfish.
<goldfish> My mistake :)
<ringmauer> please?
<goldfish> emmm
<SeamusLP> ringmauer:  Totem-xine will handle DivX quite well
<goldfish> ringmauer: IS it in the repos?
<goldfish> Vlc is quite good.
<hksdu> anyone?
<ringmauer> but how do i install totem-whine? i have never installed anything before (feeling soo noob) so i would really appreciate some help
<Chacal> hi all
<goldfish> ringmauer: www.ubuntuguide.org
<flodine> a guys i tryed burning with k3b as root but still says cdrom locked
<SeamusLP> ringmauer:  Is so simple!
<goldfish> ringmauer: you will need to add extra repositories i expect ringmauer.
<goldfish> ringmauer: That site is a good plpace to start.
<ringmauer> yes thats the prob i think goldfish
<ringmauer> but www.ubuntuguide.org does it tells me everything i need to know?
<goldfish> yep
<goldfish> well, it shows you how to add the repositories
<irbdavid> hiya, i installed the win32 codecs package, but totem only seems to play the audio part of a file, and has a swirly sorta screensaver thing in the window
<Prof_Frink> then just search in synaptic
<goldfish> yep
<SeamusLP> ringmauer:  In linux you install things through apt-get or synaptic package manager under system -> administration
<Chacal> where do I have to put the win32 codecs in order to use them with totem?
<SeamusLP> ringmauer:  Debian-based linux that is
<Markrian> Chacal, ~/.gnome2/totem-addons
<Saint33> Hi folks...
<goldfish> hi
<Chacal> great!! thanks a lot!!
<irbdavid> any one got suggestions?
<goldfish> irbdavid: did you put them in ~/.gnome2/totem-addons ?
<goldfish> :)
<SeamusLP> irbdavid:  Sounds like you're trying to load an audio file
<goldfish> hmm
<holycow> Chacal, you don't, you just apt-get install w32codecs... they are installed for you
<goldfish> ignore me.
<crimsun> AkaiAme: I believe it has a new name
<irbdavid> nope, they're mpegs
<irbdavid> goldfish, yep
<SQL_Sam> hey got a question - in trying to edit my smb.conf file says i dont have access rights - what do i need to do?
<Saint33> Is anyone here using a wireless setup and it's working ???
<holycow> SQL_Sam, sudo gedit, smb.conf
<SeamusLP> irbdavid:  What are you using to play them?  totem-xine?
<Chacal> sudo vi smb.conf
<AkaiAme> crimsum: just noticed, is it: SME Server V5? ist it still free to download/
<Ocid> Saint33: sure
<crimsun> AkaiAme: no idea, I just remember it being mentioned some years ago
<Saint33> Ocid: how did u go about setting it up... thru Terminal or Network prefs ???
<irbdavid> totem
<sobersabre> Saint33, r u still with non working wireless ? :-(
<b0ol> hm.. how to open a taskmanager like programm?
<Ocid> Saint33: network prefs
<sobersabre> b0ol, what is taskmanager ?
<Saint33> Ocid: I had a WinXP wireless setup, but when I get this to connect it stalls ubuntu and I need to reboot ... dunno why
<SeamusLP> irbdavid:  Yes, but click on help -> about and tell me if you're using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<SQL_Sam> i use a comma?
<b0ol> :> (i used windows before :> so im used to say taskmanager)
<SQL_Sam> command not found?
<sobersabre> Saint33, which chipset is your card ?
<irbdavid> totem gstreamer
<b0ol> i dont know the name of the programm in linux
<ringmauer> getting problems
<ringmauer> ringmauer@ubuntu:~$ gpg --keyserver wwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<ringmauer> gpg: error creating keyring `/home/ringmauer/.gnupg/secring.gpg': Permission denied
<ringmauer> gpg: keyblock resource `/home/ringmauer/.gnupg/secring.gpg': file open error
<ringmauer> gpg: error creating keyring `/home/ringmauer/.gnupg/pubring.gpg': Permission denied
<ringmauer> gpg: keyblock resource `/home/ringmauer/.gnupg/pubring.gpg': file open error
<ringmauer> gpg: can't get key from keyserver: Permission denied
<irbdavid> v0.8.9
<ringmauer> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<holycow> bool easy, apps / system / system monitor
<b0ol> a programm where i can see all  apps and where i can kill all apps foricbly
<b0ol> forcibly
<] BreliC[> SQL_Sam, no, don't use a comma
<b0ol> thnx
<AkaiAme> crimsum: thanks i found it: http://contribs.org/
<b0ol> whats the shell command for that?
<] BreliC[> SQL_Sam, 'sudo gedit smb.conf'
<dantheman> ringmauer: try using sudo
* Saint33 is using Marvell w8300 chipset, setup with ndiswrapper and detected ok
<SQL_Sam> matt@ubuntu:/etc/samba$ sudu gedit smb.conf
<SQL_Sam> bash: sudu: command not found
<SeamusLP> irbdavid:  If you want to play it in totem, you need to get the xine backend.  The package name is totem-xine.
<] BreliC[> b0ol, 'ps -A'
<Ocid> b0ol: ps -A
<b0ol> thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<irbdavid> thanks SeamusLP
<] BreliC[> b0ol, then 'kill <number>'
<b0ol> kk
<ringmauer> it worked, thanks
<dantheman> no problem
<Saint33> I have the network prefs all setup for the ssid and wep password, but it wont work
<Chacal> "SUDO"!!
<Saint33> when I sort that our using the terminal, it seems to work but stall my system
<Chacal> sudo gedit smb.conf
<IIIEars> kI am new so correct me - killall -9 "appname" or "PID#"
<] BreliC[> SQL_Sam, it's sudo, not sudu ;)
<SQL_Sam> lol
* SQL_Sam pounds head on desk for being stupid
<IIIEars> thx B0ol
<Ocid> Saint33: what chipset?
<Beuno> hey, I just installed ubuntu hoary "server" version, and I cant connect to it from any PC on the lan
* ] BreliC[ pounds SQL_Sam's head some more :)
<Beuno> what do I need to configure?
<b0ol> ?
<b0ol> what IIIEars ?
<] BreliC[> Bueno, does it have sshd installed?
<ringmauer> now ive added the repositores, what shall i do now+
<ringmauer> ?
<Saint33> Ocid: Marvell w8300
<Saint33> it's an Asus WL-138g card
<Beuno> Brelic: excelent question, looking....
<SQL_Sam> i was into my star trek daze i guess was thinkin of Sulu.....
<Chacal> Beuno: ssh-server
<IIIEars> Just getting around linux is hard - I have to learn everything again (windows handicapped)
<] BreliC[> Bueno, it doesn't install it by default on the regular version, so i'm not sure about server, though you would think it would
<Ocid> Saint33: i think that somebody else was also fighting with that card with no success
<dantheman> what does "Hibernate the computer" do?
<Beuno> ooooh
<ringmauer> dantheman: repositores added, and now?
<Beuno> yeah, I thought it did
<Beuno> installing
<dantheman> ringmauer: what are you trying to do?
<Beuno> does it come with all the ports and permissions open by default?
<Saint33> Ocid:what card are you using ??
<Ocid> ringmauer: if in synaptic click reload
<Ocid> Saint33: 3com officeconnect
<Beuno> there ya go
<Beuno> : )
<Beuno> Im in
<] BreliC[> Bueno, then you'll have to add locations in /etc/exports to export
<] BreliC[> ahh, good
<ringmauer> install xine
<] BreliC[> ;)
<Beuno> I dont understand why they left sshd out!
<ringmauer> dantheman: install xine
<goldfish> So there is a server version of hoary?
<dantheman> search for gxine
<] BreliC[> Bueno, sorry, was thinking nfs.. nevermind my comment
<dantheman> and mark it for installation, and hit apply
<Beuno> yeah, goldfish, when installing, type: server
<Saint33> Ocid: the ndiswrapper website says the card will work tho when setup... and so far it's setup and detected as a device... just cant get the bugger to connect
<SeamusLP> IIIEars:  You'll pull through I'm sure.  Ubuntu has a great community and a load of howto guides on all types of subjects.
<Beuno> np!
<Beuno> thanks
<sobersabre> what do u guys mean "ubuntu server version" ?
<Beuno> oh
<goldfish> so it's still the saem iso?
<ringmauer> dantheman: where should i search?
<goldfish> you just type in server?
<dantheman> does anyone have experience using a linksys wusb54g in ubuntu?
<Beuno> and btw, while Im here, I using ubuntu here on my laptop, and it doesnt seem to configure my wireless and modem by default
<dantheman> in synaptic
<Sionide> it's when people use ubuntu as a server, rather than a desktop pc
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is GREAT! :)   - the documentation is very good.
<Beuno> any ideas where I can dig?
<ringmauer> dantheman: im getting some errors when istalling updates,             Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<ringmauer> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<ringmauer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ringmauer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ringmauer> 
<sobersabre> Beuno, what's "ububntu server"
<sobersabre>  ?
<Chacal> you need root privilegies to issue apt-get update
<fb2> Hi guys, I have a question (having already googled with no results). I am trying out the livecd, and trying to mount my ntfs partition.  I can mount it successfully (running mount with sudo) but the normal user does not have access to the mounted device, I can only access it with sudo
<sobersabre> ringmauer, you run 2 instances of dpkg.
<Chacal> try: sudo apt-get update
<goldfish> Beuno: try searching ubuntuforums.org for the models maybe.....
<sig> anyone know why they took gmail-notify out of the repos?
<sig> that was a sweet program
<ringmauer> sobersabre: ok, and what should i do to stop one?
<Ocid> Saint33: i have never messed with ndiswraper, sry
<Chacal> fb2: you need to mount with -o mask=777
<Saint33> Ocid: np... this is a hard one to sort out...
<fb2> thanks
<Beuno> sober: when installing hoary, you can choose to install the server version instead. I comes with all the gfx stripped out, around 300mb install
<sobersabre> fb2, u need to change umask option to ... say to 0
<Tuxicity> sig, isnt there a Firefox Extension for gmail?
<johns^> Does anybody knows if warty is still being updated?
<sig> Tuxicity: heh screw that
<sobersabre> Chacal, isn't it negged mask ?
<ringmauer> sobersabre? how to stop one?
<Chacal> fb2: or -o uid=user,gid=group
<] BreliC[> johns^, should be for another 12 months
<dantheman> sig: what do you use for gmail checking if not the firefox extension?
<johns^> hm
<Ocid> fb2: try umask=022
<sobersabre> ringmauer, did u run apt-get/aptitude/update manager/synaptic ?
<sig> dantheman: because I hardly use firefox for one
<johns^> haven't seen updates in a while
<dantheman> sig: but do you have something that checks gmail without having to open up the browser and log in?
<sig> dantheman: I used to use gmail-notify
<crimsun> johns^: warty and hoary are updated only for security.
<dantheman> well, so did i
<johns^> ah.
<dantheman> but that's not for linux
<johns^> that sucks
<Beuno> you need to change it to "breezy" if you want updates
<sig> dantheman: yes it is
<dantheman> oh...i'm thinking gnotifier
<dantheman> for windows
<ringmauer> no
<ringmauer> sobersabre, no
<Ocid> dantheman: gmail notifier extension for firefox
<sig> http://gmail-notify.sourceforge.net/
<Saint33> Ocid: are you just sharing files over your wireless connection or the internet too ?
<ringmauer> sobersabre, what should i do now?
<Ocid> Saint33: nope, just browsing the net with it
<Chacal> negged?
<scott> anyone had problems with ubuntu stalling up on a laptop after disconnecting it from ext power? mine stalls up after somewhere around 5 minutes
<Saint33> Ocid: r u using Firestarter as a firewall ?
<Ocid> Saint33: nope, i have a separate box for fw
<Markrian> I thought the whole idea of Ubuntu's releases being frozen was blindingly clear
<ringmauer> sobersabre, what should i do+
<Saint33> Ocid: oh... np, just wondering
<Markrian> I have no idea why everyone keeps asking "Where are the updates?"
<Chacal> scott: nopes... but I guess it could be a problem with the power-addon package (sorry, don't remember the name)
<sobersabre> ringmauer: pgrep dpkg and stop being so dependent and demanding.. cool down, its only a computer
<holycow> Markrian, people are idiots
<holycow> *shrug*
<sig> Markrian: they will still release updates
<sig> fixes, security etc...
<Markrian> sig, I know ;o
<sig> <Markrian> I have no idea why everyone keeps asking "Where are the updates?"
<sig> pretty dumb
<sig> there will be updates
<Markrian> sig, I know.
<holycow> sig, don't be pedantic, your deliberately misinterpreting the statement
<ringmauer> sobersabre, sorry  i just feel so disorientated
<johns^> sig: I'm runningen a debian box also wich gets a lot more updates
<sig> holycow: not really
<holycow> yes really
<sig> negative turbo
<johns^> so I was wandering if I misconfigured something
<johns^> damn, wondering
<] BreliC[> johns^, probably different packages installed so some require updates, others not.. ?  just a guess
<ringmauer> sobersabre, okay  pgrep dpkg, done, and now?
<] BreliC[> with suse i got way more updates on the desktop than the lappy because of that reason
<karljp> ok, so I've switched to the right firewire port, and my firewire drive still isn't appearing as /dev/sdX
<karljp> anyone with any ideas?
<drspin> I SOLVED MY DMA TROUBLE
<jesper> Is it possible to install Ubuntu, by downloading the iso to harddrive and start from floppy?
<drspin> oops - sorry for yelling...
<johns^> ] BreliC[: maybe. the debian box also runs servers
<karljp> I don't have "sd" under block devices in /proc/devices
<karljp> is that going to be a problem?
<Fackamato> hoi
<Fackamato> could someone point me to a default sources.list
<Ocid> Fackamato: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Fackamato> doh ;P
<karljp> I've got an external haddrive with both usb and firewire, and the usb works, automounts, lovely,
<drspin> dmesg |grep --invert-match Inbound
<drspin> ^^^^^ == Filters out all of the "Inbound" traffic from firestarter ;)
<karljp> but the firewire just puts ieee1394: sbp2: Error logging into SBP-2 device - login failed
<karljp> sbp2: probe of 0050770e00071002-0 failed with error -16
<karljp>  in my dmesg
<kamme> hello, is it normal that totem won't play movies/mp3's unless I'm connected to the internet?
<holycow> kamme, no
<kamme> ok, so the next question is, what to do about it?
<kamme> when I start it using a terminal, it tells me it needs a network connection
<holycow> depends... by default totem-gstreamer is installed and its flaky still unfortunatley
<dantheman> i think i can't install gmail-notifier because my version of python is too recent....will installing an older version break things?
<kamme> well, I installed totem-gstreamer because of those issues
<kamme> so I got totem-xine
<irbdavid> where can i manually download a totem-xine package?
<jkka> what do you think of textmaker?
<kamme> I uninstalled totem-gstreamer, that is
<Mr_T> irbdavid, apt-get install totem
<Mr_T> oh, wait
<kamme> irbdavid, use apt-get.org to look for it, then just type the url in your browser and search the package
<Mr_T> I like gxine
<irbdavid> thanks kamme
<tritium> irbdavid, apt-cache search xine
<kamme> So do I, but I can't find it anymore
<Juhaz> dantheman, you think. based on what? python generally doesn't change that fast, nothing should break between 2.3 and 2.4
<tritium> irbdavid, it's in universe
<Essobi> So umm.. I want to build a kernel.. but I don't have ncurses5-dev available in apt-get.. anyone have an idea why?
<dantheman> already closed the X and nothing changes...
<dantheman> karljp you know, wikis' are great, but finding stuff in them can suck so hard
<dantheman> * hksdu (~Andy@CPE000625de9d0e-CM4000
<irbdavid> manually, as in not via synaptic.  connection way too slow to update all the lists (if it's anything like urpmi)
<dantheman> whoa...that's not what i wanted to paste at all
<Leoke> ESR value
<dantheman> juhaz: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gmail-notify:
<dantheman>  gmail-notify depends on python (<< 2.4); however:
<dantheman>   Version of python on system is 2.4.1-0ubuntu2.
<Essobi> dantheman That's what google site: is for.
<Mr_T> anyone played with ndiswrapper for setting up wifi?
<karljp> dantheman: yes, that's what I said :)
<Leoke> it stops there
<Leoke> the instal
<dantheman> karljp: that stuff was said earlier, and i accidentally pasted the wrong stuff
<karljp> hehe :)
<Markrian> irbdavid, apt is nothing like urpmi.
<dantheman> juhaz: that's my output from doing sudo dpkg -i gmail-notify-1.5.deb
<Markrian> For a start, it's GOOD ;)
<Juhaz> dantheman, I see, looks like bad packaging to me instead of a real dependency, but hmm.
<karljp> so, anyone know how to mount firewire harddrives?
<Juhaz> dantheman, python 2.3 should install just fine parallel to 2.4
<Essobi> Can someone pastebin their /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<dantheman> well, i might be able to try installing it a different way
<drspin> Essobi: #flood
<Mr_T> Essobi, I can upload it somewhere if you like
<IIIEars> (Wide Grin) Evolution email ROCKS!
<karljp> what does evo mail offer above thunderbird?
<mjr> IIIEars, nah, it just sucks less :)
<Ocid> Essobi: http://www.pastebin.com/274647
<cyphase> later everyone
<IIIEars> hm - good question - I haven't tried Thunderbird.
<mjr> well, it is more home at gnome
<Essobi> Thanks ocid
<jamin-> hello everybody, I just got xvncviewer from the package manager, now where can I find it? I cant see it under applications...
<mjr> gpg out of the box (yes, I know enigmail)
<SQL_Sam> WOO HOO got my samba working!!
<tirian> karljp: I've used evolution and thunderbird and I found thunderbird to be more stable.
<karljp> iiie: what were yo uusing before evo mail then?
<mjr> but I suppose tb is not bad either
<SQL_Sam> thanks all
<tritium> karljp, access to exchange servers
<karljp> I'm extremely happy with tb, was just wondering
<sobersabre>  guys... anybody speaks brazilian portuguese in here ?
<DJ_Mirage> el porto :?
<SQL_Sam> que?
<IIIEars> It's worht a try :)
<karljp> man, firewire is weird
<karljp> stick int eh firewire cable, errors, unplug, stick in usb cable, mounts, unplug, stick in firewire cable=>now it turns up
<Essobi> Ocid What's that nerim server in your list?
<tritium> Essobi, Marillat's repo
<Essobi> Who's what what?
<Essobi> :)
<tritium> Essobi, see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Leoke> yellow
<Leoke> ESR value before enabling vector: 0000002
<kamme> ah, another question, what happend to the applications:/// handler? I can't edit my menu anymore
<Leoke> how can I instal uvunto
<Leoke> ubunto for the first time is al already get this error
<Leoke> can somoene help
<sobersabre> SQL_Sam, can u answer in a query... if you don't mind... ?
<holycow> it's recommended to remove totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine, and then go to ubuntuguide.org and add the correct repository for w32codecs and install those because totem-xine uses those
<holycow> however
<Essobi> tritium Ahhh, nice.
<holycow> before doing all of that, you may wish to try installing gstreamer plugins because totem-gstreamer doesn't use w32codecs, it uses gstreamer plugins ... maybe something in there will fix your issue
<tritium> Essobi, found the info on Marillat?  :)
<Essobi> tritium Ayup.
<njs12345> hmm
<njs12345> if I've accidentally deleted conf files how can I get apt/dpkg to reinstall them?
<tritium> njs12345, which files?
<njs12345> tritium: phpmyadmin and mysql conf files
<tritium> you can always reinstall with apt-get install --reinstall
<njs12345> tritium: you'd have thought that
<njs12345> but you can't
<tritium> you can, it's an option
<njs12345> tritium: hmm
<njs12345> tritium: it wasn't working earlier, but it does now ;)
<tritium> njs12345, good
<Adyeths> anyone happen to know when the ubuntu cd's are going to ship?
<njs12345> Adyeths: it said mid april
<tritium> there's also dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> to reconfigure things
<njs12345> tritium: yeah
<oystein> how do i completly remove apache2?
<goldfish> apt-get remove apache2 ?
<tritium> add --purge to the end of that
<XTCboarder> dudes....what's this gizmo that seems to be a clone of mac's dock?
<oystein> goldfish: it dosent remove all the config files
<XTCboarder> oystein use synaptic
<XTCboarder> it's easier
<njs12345> oystein: that's what purge does
<oystein> XTCboarder: i dont have x
<XTCboarder> oh
<oystein> its a server
<jupiterste> hello
<XTCboarder> anybody know this gizmo?
<Primal> xtc, i'd like to know too
<Primal> saw a pic of that two days ago
<bluefoxicy> is there a way to configure wireless interfaces in Ubuntu, like in Windows-- point and click a task tray icon?
<njs12345> bluefoxicy: not currently
<jupiterste> I've been running ubuntu for a week or two, i'm new to linux, and about 2 hours the whole system becomes slow, windows stop moving, the mouse won't click anything
<bluefoxicy> njan:  fuck.
<XTCboarder> i'll keep searhing.... and let ya know
<jupiterste> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't seem to work
<tritium> bluefoxicy, you might take a look at netapplet
<njs12345> bluefoxicy: try System->Administration->Networking though
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  that hting that flashes 2 monitors on gnome's panel?
<] BreliC[> yeah, that seems to configure all network connections
<tritium> bluefoxicy, no
<JDigital> Hello folks. I have Ubuntu, how do I share files on a Windows network, such that people on my Windows network can access some of my stuff?
<njs12345> JDigital: you could try this
<njs12345> sudo apt-get install apache2
<goldfish> emmm
<bluefoxicy> njs12345:  I can just use ifconfig but :/ It's hard to pitch Linux when it's like "you have to do some ass like go into Admin->stuff->system->networking click the interface add your IP and do stuff. . ." rather than "Click the Wireless Networks applet here and it'll list all your wireless cards and let you plug into any network they find"
<tritium> JDigital, with samba
<] BreliC[> JDigital, through Samba
<njs12345> yes, samba is one way
<JDigital> I'm trying Samba, but I can't seem to get it to work.
<tritium> bluefoxicy, install netapplet
<njs12345> but that involves setting things up
<JDigital> I'm not putting up a webserver.
<njs12345> oh
<bluefoxicy> tritium:  searching.
<njs12345> well, samba then
<|QuaD-> JDigital: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<JDigital> ok, I'll try that
<] BreliC[> bluefoxicy, i understand what you're saying.. but people have to stop being afraid of a command line because a lot of time, it's actually simpler and makes more sense than using a gui
<njs12345> ] BreliC[: for nerds, yes.. but Joe is _never_ going to use a command line
<bluefoxicy> brelic:  i'm thinking of people with more intelligence than a mac user but less than a typical linux user.
<] BreliC[> njs12345, heh, true, but if my wife can figure it out (who is not a computer nerd) than others can too
<] BreliC[> it's just a matter of effort i guess
<dr_willis> effort and the ability to 'think' - lacking these days... thanks Bill G. :P
<audis> excuse me, how can I change the hdd spindown time in ubuntu?
<] BreliC[> dr_willis, well said
<Primal> jdigital, still around?
<dr_willis> Hmm... Justgot the latest Opera.. its not seeing any of my printers... sould i just keep reinstalling it? (windows mentality) :P
* tirian is very impressed with Ubuntu
<tritium> audis, look at the docs for hdparm
<bck> hello guys, i really like ubuntu, but one thing i really don't understand is: where is "alsaconf"?
<] BreliC[> i'm almost ready to ditch the SuSE installation on the desktop.. i've switched to ubuntu on the laptop, but just making sure there are no hiccups
<hypno> audis /etc/hdparm.conf
<Zen> yo all.. i know this is a bit of a silly question but say i have a .tar.gz file and i want to install the contents.. how do i do it?
<JDigital> I'm still around.
<] BreliC[> dr_willis, but firefox sees it?
<audis> i have tried using hdparm, ill check the .conf file now, thanks
<JDigital> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver tells me how to install samba and smbfs. That's all. :(
<Primal> jdigital, if you are using xp home, you might not be able to get the two to play nice with each other
<bck> Zen: unpack with tar xvfz filename.tar.gz and execute the install file
<] BreliC[> Zen, first you neded to uncompress it... 'tar zxvf filename.tar.gz'
<Primal> i use xp home on the other computer and it just won't let me into ubuntu from windows
<tirian> I tried the Ubuntu live cd last night and I was really impressed. Keep up the great work!
<dr_willis> ] BreliC[,  thers no 'seeing' to it - as far as i can tell.. :P firefox works fine..  as does all my other programs ;p Opera seems to be confused.
<Primal> or the other way around
<JDigital> I'm using Win2K on my other computers
<JDigital> Ubuntu on this one
<goldfish> bck: It's in with the alsa-utils package afaik.
<bck> Is the nonexistence of "alsaconf" a known issue?
<] BreliC[> dr_willis, hmm, strange.
<Primal> okay, then nevermind! :)
<tritium> bck, it's not included intentionally
<k-dog> I just upgraded warty => hoary.  clamav / freshclam and some related packages were uninstalled.  They're out of Universe.  Several deps are unmet, eg:    clamav: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.83) but it is not installable
<k-dog> ...any suggestions on resolution?
<dr_willis> ] BreliC[,  i told it to use the 'lpr' command - that added a 'custome' printer - to the list. but it dont work. lol
<tritium> goldfish, no, it's not in alsa-utils
<goldfish> oh right
<bck> tritium, and how can i switch from onboard sound device (which was the default when i installed ubuntu) to my pci card which is plugged? =)
<JDigital> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sharefolderstheeasyway -- this page is no use either
<goldfish> sojust i tried to install alsaconf, and it tried to install alsa-conf instead.
<goldfish> *alsa-utils
<goldfish> meh, nm
<] BreliC[> dr_willis, man, that bites... when you click on Print, there's just nothing in the list?
<tritium> bck, no idea
<dr_willis> ] BreliC[,  there is now - that i added a custome printer to use the 'lpr' command. :P but dosent print... 'lpr foo.txt' from the command line does
<bck> hmm there is only alsactl, which is useless for my issue (switch soundcard driver)
<dr_willis> ] BreliC[,  lets see.. what is the command for kde or gnome to print somthing..
<tritium> bck, there is alsactl
<sig> lpr
<JDigital> Well, no wonder. The guide is for hoary, and I am using Warty.
<sig> JDigital: for what?
<sig> what guide?
<sig> should be the same more than likely
<JDigital> ubuntuguide.org
<JDigital> in this case it's not the same
<sig> what?
<dr_willis> ] BreliC[,  yea - i think its an opera issue/ they seem to be sending bad file names to the printing command. or somthing
<sig> ubuntuguide.org is Hoary
<sig> there is an older link for Warty on there too for the Warty guide
<bck> tritium, yeah, but i read "man alsactl" and imho there's no way to change the driver itself, only accessing the advanced features of the already loaded driver
<tizen> How many of you guys are using breezy?
<JDigital> sig: yeah I found that
<cjdavis> bck, I too am working on alsa questions - but i just got here - what is your issue?
<hmmm22> is it possible to make a remote install of Ubuntu-Linux.
<wasabi__> It is possible to do anything with it.
<promethe> Is anyone using TeX here?
<sobersabre> hmmm22, bootp / pxe
<k-dog> hmmm22: /msg dpkg chroot install.
<cjdavis> i am trying to get support together for the mutilple channels that my via-8237 supports
<sobersabre> promethe, #tex , #latex
<k-dog> Is there a channel bot?
<dr_willis> I used TeX years ago in college.
<bck> cjdavis, i have installed 2 soundcard devices: Cmedia (onboard) emuk (pci) the pci-device is plugged, and i want to use that one. the problem is alsamixer shows that the driver for cmedia is loaded
<bck> and i have no idea how to switch that driver
<hmmm22> the problem is . i want to install Ubuntu on a computer without a screen.
<JDigital> What's the difference between home folder, group folder and public folder?
<dr_willis> bck,  may want to disable the sound card in the bios.
<bck> and oh, i'm not able to disable it in the bios ;)
<JDigital> I never got what "group" was in terms of chmodding things
<k-dog> hmmm22: Park the drive in another system.  Install there.  Transfer the drive.
<tritium> promethe, I use LaTeX all the time.
<dr_willis> public = a shared folder for all users. (perhaps accessable as a windows/samba share)
<wasabi__> JDigital? security group.
<hmmm22> i've got only my laptop
<bck> dr_willis, there's no possibility in my bios
<rrichie> hi all
<cjdavis> bck, hmm.. have you looked at /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/README.Debian.gz
<JDigital> What's security group?
<dr_willis> bck,  you could just blacklist the modules that are getting loaded.
<holycow> JDigital, first there is no group folder
<wasabi__> JDigital, a user is a memeber of one or more groups.
<holycow> JDigital, and where are you getting this public folder stuff from?
<bck> cjdavis, not yet but thx for the hint
<wasabi__> Security stuff.
<cjdavis> bck, it looks like you want to set up an alias for snd-card-0
<JDigital> http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#sharegroupfolderreadsecurityuser
<rrichie> has anyone already installed oracle 9i? I have problems : in the installer, when i click on the next button nothing happens. Can anyone help me?
<goldfish> hmmm, does anyone know if there will be an XFCE section added to the Ubuntu Gallery on the forums?
<JDigital> http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#automountnetworkfolder
<redduck666> what is the defaul root pasword in ubuntu live cd_
<JDigital> etc
<bck> dr_willis, you mean in /etc/modules ?
<holycow> JDigital, the home folder basically contains user folders so /home/user1 and /home/user2 ... etc
<tritium> redduck666, there isn't one
<tritium> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<hksdu> hi, I am using Ubuntu 5.04 and I have Duron 600, 256MB, GF2 MX400 32MB.  It runs pretty slow for desktop windows moving, it generates all shadows...does anyone know if the default installation is using the NV driver from nVidia or the kernel one?
<bck> cjdavis, how do you mean that? i just want to use my pci soundcard instead the onboard crap
<cjdavis> bck, actually, they refer to an 'emu10k1' driver in a specific example on multiple cards in there
<redduck666> tritium, su  + enter + enter sazs incorect login
<mvirkkil> hksdu: The Free one. Not the proprietary from nvidia
<hksdu> mvirkkil, ic....
<holycow> JDigital, on every linux system you have both users and groups, each user has their own home directory, and each user can belong to a group, so say you can belong to a group called accounting, and someone else can belong to a group called sales
<dr_willis> hksdu,  eliminating all the eye candy will help a lot also.
<bck> cjdavis, ok i'll take a look at that doc
<JDigital> ah, I see.
<tritium> redduck666, right, root account is disabled so you can use sudo
<holycow> JDigital, folders are just that folders, groups are just that groups of users
<wasabi__> "Just like Windows."
<hksdu> mvirkkil, one more question, I was playing a mpeg movie using totern xine, but it plays it without sound, any clue?
<cjdavis> bck, i believe that the system is seeing the onboard sound before the pci card
<tritium> redduck666, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cjdavis> bck you want to force it to goto the emu device first
<hksdu> dr_willis, I can't because they are so sweet .... :)
<bck> cjdavis, yeah exactly
<SQL_Sam> hey is mplayer already packaged in ubuntu or do i need to download it?
<redduck666> tritium, thanks
<mvirkkil> hksdu: Try killin polypaudio and make sure you've installed w32codecs from marillat.
<cjdavis> bck, cool, then check out the first section of the file 'loading modules'
<holycow> JDigital, and each folder is 'owned' by someone or a groups of someones ... your home directory is owned by you, but if you have a folder you want to share with the 'accounting group' you can chmod that folder to be owned by the group 'accounting' ... two different concepts taht work together to set permissions
<hksdu> mvirkkil, what's marillat? do I downlaod the w32codecs from synaptics also?
<JDigital> aha
<bck> cjdavis, ok, give me a few minutes i'll report to you :D
<mvirkkil> hksdu: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JDigital> So when I say "chmod 777", one of those is me, one of those is my group... and the other would be "everyone else"?
<mvirkkil> JDigital: yes
<holycow> JDigital, sorry i should of written chown user:group
<JDigital> I had thought it was that but I never gave it much though as to what 'group' means
<holycow> chmod sets the write/execute priviledges on a file
<leek`_-> can someone tell me why its impossible to find any divx support? ive done everything google has told me with no luck... am i just retarded?
<holycow> so you can chowwn user: group on a file
<cjdavis> bck, cool. another hint - use modprobe -r modulename to remove modules (when you need to reload them or different ones)
<JDigital> leek: use mplayer :)
<holycow> and then you can chmod 777 to give specific read/write privildges on the folder
<leek`_-> JDigital, what would i search for on synaptic?
<JDigital> mplayer
<SQL_Sam> is mplayer packaged in ubuntu?
<JDigital> :)
<leek`_-> JDigital, don't say mplayer coz it doesnt work
<hksdu> mvirkkil, thx
<JDigital> It ought to be, yes
<wasabi__> SQL_Sam, maybe you should look.
<JDigital> I use mplayer all the time, it 's great
<JDigital> <3 mplayer
<SQL_Sam> synaptic?
<bck> cjdavis, thx, how do i know the name of the module for example the cmedia soundcard?
<JDigital> meanwhile Totem doesn't work for shit
<mvirkkil> I prefer xine.
<Xeon3D> Hi, does anyone know if there is a transparent window selector applet for the gnome panel?
<holycow> JDigital, to see what various numbers mean you can google, or right click on a folder, do properties, go to the permissions tab and check off things, you will see that each number corresponds to a specific set of read write execute permissions on a file/folder
<cjdavis> Are there any ALSA wizards around here? I am trying to figure out how to use multiple channels on my sound card
<leek`_-> JDigital, a search for "mplayer" yeilds me nothing :\
<JDigital> oh.
<JDigital> Have you tried looking it up in the ubuntu wiki?
<JDigital> There might be another repository you have to add
<SQL_Sam> i'll try that
<leek`_-> JDigital, yep it says to install mplayer lol
<leek`_-> JDigital, which seems to be impossible ;\
<blackfeet> hi
<JDigital> There might be another repository you have to add to be able to install mplayer from synaptic
<cjdavis> bck, its probably a cmiXXX driver
<SQL_Sam> well i was suppossed to have swat - and i dont have it.....
<holycow> SQL_Sam, why not?
<blackfeet> i've installed ubuntu on the fourth computer today, the first time i've troubles ..
<SQL_Sam> dont know - went into my repos and it's not there
<cjdavis> bck, is the cmi sound working at the moment?
<holycow> SQL_Sam, it is, make sure to enable universe
<mvirkkil> blackfeet: What's the problem?
<SQL_Sam> how do i do that?
<bck> cjdavis, i don't know its not plugged
<JDigital> I forget whether or not Warty came with Ubuntu for me or I had to install it, but if I did install it, I did so using Synaptic. It's possible that I had to add another repository to do that, since no doubt some of mplayer's video codecs are non-free
<holycow> SQL_Sam, open up synaptic, go to repository section, uncomment according to instructions in that file
<SQL_Sam> i keep hearing universe / multiverse and have no idea what that is
<bck> cjdavis, but i know from an older debian installation that the emuk chip actually works very fine
<holycow> SQL_Sam, then update synaptic and search again
<cjdavis> bck, run     lsmod | less    and look through there for snd-* modules that are loaded
<holycow> SQL_Sam, just do what i told you
<JDigital> SQL_Sam: Consult the wiki
<] BreliC[> VLC is quite nice actually
<blackfeet> .. i installed all,  than i loged in and everything worked, then i loged out-startet the X-Server new (changed resolution), tried to log in and than nothing happens, brown screen with coursor but nothing more ;(
<JDigital> the wiki explained everything for me
<karl> anyone used captive for ntfs write?
<karl> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<pablo928> leek`_try www.ubuntuguide.org #16
<JDigital> is captive that one that uses ntfs.sys or somesuch to write to ntfs?
<karl> yeah
<JDigital> I've heard it said that it's good, and am considering trying it
<holycow> karl, i tried, the problem is that lufs is no longer maintained by anyone, and no longer compiles against current kernel
<SQL_Sam> i'll consult the wiki first....
<karl> yeah, that's my doubts
<karl> neither lufs nor captive are actually maintained
<karl> whicih is sort of ok, if it works,
<holycow> karl, therefore consider captive unusable currently unless someone eitehr patches lufs or you patch the kernel and recompile
<karl> but not reassuring for linux stuff
<holycow> captive too? oh right
<holycow> *nod*
<holycow> karl, well not true, it is very reassuring
<blackfeet> i redid the resolution change and everyting i did, but it doesnt work, ... does anybody know something about my problem?
<karl> oh well.
<bck> cjdavis, exactly lsmod that's the tool i've looked for =)
<karl> what's reassuring?
<JDigital> Ah, now here's a problem. Ubuntuguide.org tells me that to share a folder on my Windows network I must first chmod it to 777, but this folder I want to share is on my Windows drive, and I'm assuming that you can't chmod on a FAT32 partition.
<holycow> karl, you've never had a company that you paid money to for software either discontinue software or tell you to f your self about the direction they are taking, have you?
<] BreliC[> if i want to have a module load at boot time, where do i put it??? Is it in the modules.conf?
<holycow> karl, at least we have the source and if you care, hire someone to maintain it just for you, if you don't distribute it, you don't haveto share the soruce
<karl> well yes, but I'm not sure what's reassuring about captive being closed.
<karl> s/closed/not maintained
<cjdavis> bck good. you'll need modprobe and maybe lspci as well
<holycow> karl, you have the source, go forth and hire someone to fix it for you
<karl> it would much much much cheaper for me to buy a 120gig harddrive, and a second case,
<bck> cjdavis, i now know the name (it's snd_cmipci) how can i disable it and load the emuk module?
<blackfeet> nobody knows something about my troubles?
<karl> and do what I was planning on doing, and just dumping the ntfs drive to a fat32 drive and being done with it :)
<holycow> karl, lol or stop using windows altogether?
<karl> I'm actually trying to find someone to borrow one off for a few hours here in iceland.
<holycow> >_>
<dr_willis> karl,  thats what i did with external usb drives.
<karl> if I can get expertgps to work in wine, I might be able to,
<karl> but I'm still slowly migrating
<cjdavis> bck, first modprobe -r snd_cmipci to remove old modules ( i think)
<goldfish> blackfeet: you could try a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<karl> also, fat for an external drive makes the most sense as it lets me take it to people's house, regardless of whether they have linux or windows
<holycow> karl, :) i kid, whatever works
<karl> no, it's fine ;)
<karl> I know what you mean, and for some people it's probably worth while
<blackfeet> goldfish: xserver works fine, only gnome doesnt start up correctly
<karl> I'm actualyl surprised that someone hasn't taken it up actually.
<karl> s/actually//
<holycow> karl, i ran into the same problem, but i only need ntfs support for work related issues
<njs12345> blackfeet: has it been working before?
<blackfeet> njs12345: yes, i was able to log in once
<karl> if I had more free hardrive space, I'd just shuffle, but I've got about 6 gig free, so that's just going to happen :)
<bck> cjdavis, ok now i know: i just have to edit my /etc/modules and add an additional soundcard
<holycow> it's cheaper for me to actually buy norton ghost but i find microsoft business practices so distastefull i will hire someone to create/maintain ntfs/lufs/imaging package for me
<njs12345> blackfeet: did it break after an upgrade?
<cjdavis> bck, i ithink you want a line in /etc/modprobe.d/sound    to be             alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1
<mvirkkil> blackfeet: What does 'top' say?
<cjdavis> bck right
<JDigital> I made the mistake of formatting my 120GB "all my anime and stuff goes on this" drive as NTFS because now linux can't delete old stuff from it
<blackfeet> Myrtti: init is on top
<karl> yeah, ntfs seemed like a great idea at the time :)
<cjdavis> bck, wait.... maybe not quite the same...
<blackfeet> njs12345: no, i didnt upgrade
<njs12345> blackfeet: if not, you might want to try this: rm -rf ~/.gnome2  ~/.gnome2_private ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd
<njs12345> you'll lose settings
<blackfeet> i'll try
<aeho> hello
<goldfish> hi aeho
<aeho> I just installed ubuntu, I'm new to linux
<goldfish> cool
<djm62> welcome
<blackfeet> njs12345: nice, it works! thanx a lot
<goldfish> good choice on disto btw :)
<goldfish> *distro
<Myrtti> whaaa?!
<bck> cjdavis, maybe i should add this line: "options snd-cmipci index=-2" at the bottom of /etc/modrobe.d/alsa-base to prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<Myrtti> someone called me?
<hksdu> mvirkkil, it still doesn't have sound, :(
<njs12345> blackfeet: np :) you'll lose stuff like desktop backgrounds and stuff, but that shouldn't really be a problem
<mvirkkil> hksdu: Make sure you've installed mp3 support
<leek`_-> pablo928, thanks for your help :D got it
<ringmauer> how do i do if i want to run whine?
<hksdu> mvirkkil, do I need MARILLAT?
<mvirkkil> hksdu: Probably. You can get mp3 support from there
<cjdavis> bck, maybe in /etc/modprobe.d/sound, put alias snd-card-0    snd-emu10k1
<cjdavis>     options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<blackfeet> njs12345: i didn't do any settings and i know what it affects removing the . files in home, but i don't thougt that it would work in this case
<geargolem> having a hard time with my video driver
<holycow> karl yeah, ntfs seemed like a great idea at the time :)  <-- rofl, man isn't hindsight 20/20?  i feel the same way about the whole windows thing ... biiiiiig mistake.
<k-dog> What's the trick for getting clamav installed under hoary?
<pablo928>  leekglad it works for you also
<HulaBeagleSeb> hey all
<HulaBeagleSeb> i'm loving ubuntu at the momemt
<k-dog> hksdu: In Soviet Russia, Marillat needs you.
<k-dog> hksdu: In Korea, only old people need Marillat.
<goldfish> lol
<HulaBeagleSeb> i bought a dlink dwl-g122 54g usb stick and it works great with ndiswrapper and ubuntu
<bck> cjdavis, are these file thought for executing after editing? :D
<HulaBeagleSeb> i had to compile ndiswrapper 1.1 by hand
<HulaBeagleSeb> but it look no time
<JDigital> How do I make a symlink
<holycow> k-dog, sudo apt-get install clamav?
<goldfish> JDigital: ln -s
<k-dog> JDigital: ln -s source target
<holycow> >_>
<JDigital> thx
<hksdu> k-dog, what's that?
<k-dog> holycow: Conflicts.
<holycow> with?
<karl> how long would it take to upload 120gig at 512kbps?
<root> hi every one i have a problem with my cddrive because i can t see any file or anything when i put my cd on the drive
<k-dog> holycow: Sec.
<Choubaka> And in Finland, no-one needs anything. Now go away, I have a hangover!
<Choubaka> ;)
<cjdavis> bck, huh? say that again?
<b2s> HulaBeagleSeb: I did that for my broadcom wireless-g also :)
<goldfish> karl: Years :)
<karl> yeah
<karl> I'm gett 699 hours with my calculator
<HulaBeagleSeb> b2s: i had a belkin broadcom card
<goldfish> hehe
<Epicenter> I set up a Ubuntu server and installed wu-ftpd on it, now when users log in they can upload files just fine, but when they try to delete them, they get a permission denied error. I checked and the files are owned by the user who uploaded them and their delete permission is not specifically revoked in the config file, only 'anonymous'' is . What would cause this?
<HulaBeagleSeb> b2s: the bios on my laptop is rubbish so the cardbus won't work on ANY linux
<geargolem> No SiS video driver support in Ubuntu
<HulaBeagleSeb> b2s: so i went to PC World and bought a D-Link stick for 39
<karl> someone just offered to upload it off me, but I don't think that will work :)
<HulaBeagleSeb> snap!
<b2s> HulaBeagleSeb: I actually wonder why ndiswrapper-1.1 isn't in hoary.  it probably doesn't break anything
<bck> cjdavis, what after editing the file /etc/modprobe.d/sound (which i had to create)?
<goldfish> karl: hah
<bck> cjdavis, shall i execute the file?
<goldfish> karl: Why do you want to upload 120gb ?
<HulaBeagleSeb> b2s: it took me about 30 seconds to compile
<cjdavis> bck nono
<karl> I don't :)
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> lol
<k-dog> goldfish: 124gb was all out of stock?
<cjdavis> bck its used by modprobe when it runs
<karl> I want to borrow a usb2/firewire harddrive with more than 120gig spare space on it.
<goldfish> k-dog: ........
<b2s> HulaBeagleSeb: it took me a couple hours to compile, but it was my first day of having installed ubuntu, and I've never run anything like debian before
<k-dog> holycow: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<k-dog>   clamav: Depends: libclamav1 (>= 0.83) but it is not installable
<k-dog>           Depends: libcurl3 (>= 7.12.3-1) which is a virtual package.
<k-dog> holycow: ...and more similar.
<karl> just for a couple of hours, but the only offer I've gotten so far is someone with the space who'll let me upload it to them, then download it after ntfs->fat32
<b2s> HulaBeagleSeb: also I'm on amd64 so I had to edit the control files
<HulaBeagleSeb> b2s: role on x86 ;-)
<holycow> k-dog, oh don't forget ubuntu is based on debian unstable ... thats typical of things in universe not being patched/supported
<k-dog> holycow: universe and hoary appear to be out of sync
<cjdavis> bck, man modprobe.conf
<k-dog> holycow: Um. yeah.
<cjdavis> bck man modprobe
<b2s> HulaBeagleSeb: heh.  anyway, me and transgress did up a wiki page on it, so it will be a much shorter problem next time :)
<holycow> k-dog, i highly recommend using a debian sarge install for anything requiring those packages ... your not trying to use it on the desktop are you?
<gaio> anyone with ftp client and ssl ?
<karl> b2s wiki for what?
<karl> clamav, or the wireless?
<srbaker> what's the "n cups of Ubuntu" on the ubuntu forums?
<HulaBeagleSeb> b2s: the ndiswrapper one?
<HulaBeagleSeb> srbaker: how many posts you have made
<b2s> karl: for amd64 ndiswrapper
<HulaBeagleSeb> srbaker: more posts = more cups = more ubuntu
<k-dog> holycow: It is a desktop.  clamav is mostly a district comfort (school) measure
<karl> yeah, it's been fun.
<JDigital> Thanks for help, guys :D
<bck> cjdavis, hmm when i want to modprobe -r snd_cmipci it sais it's still in use
<srbaker> ahh, thanks
<karl> I can make ndiswrapper 1.1 and use it with my existing kernel
<karl> but I've not been able to make a new kernel with ndis1.1
<karl> not enoguh patch kungfu
<geargolem> Why do I need nvidia-glx for a SiS video driver?
<Zen> argh.. tvcard troubles.. anyone care to lend a hand?
<cjdavis> bck, ah.. do a /etc/init.d/alsa force-unload
<holycow> k-dog, are you sure you need clamav on an ubuntu desktop?  usually the proper place for clamav is on an smtp gateway that does antivirus and spam clipping for windows mail clients that recieve their mail from a separate pop/imap server?
<jupiterste> If a computer has one hard drive, why does it show as /dev/hda in hdparm -i, yet /dev/hda1 in the Gnome System Monitor?
<k-dog> holycow: This is a logic-free zone.
<b2s> karl: patch kungfu?  I hadn't realized it would be difficult to upgrade
<k-dog> holycow: All computers need AV installed on them.
<k-dog> holycow: Public school district
<Zen> argh.. tvcard troubles.. anyone care to lend a hand? please =)
<karl> b2s: the ubuntu linux packages only have ndiswrapper 1.02 support in the tree
<holycow> k-dog, rofl, oh you have an admin that requires you to have av on it regardless of os? hahaha
<k-dog> jupiterste: hda1 == partition.  hda == drive.
<karl> I guess I just wasn't l33t enough to make it all work.
<k-dog> holycow: It makes other problems go away for us.
<karl> I used up all my patch kungfu getting a delkin cardbus cf adaptor to work.
<jupiterste> thanks k dog
<k-dog> jupiterste: NP
<holycow> k-dog, let me check
<b2s> karl: yeah, ndiswrapper 0.12 didn't work for me at all.  but compiling the new version didn't require anything complicated.  are you sure you had the packages you needed (like linux-headers)?
<Zen> yo anyone here want to help?
<karl> b2s: I could compile the new version
<karl> that was fine ;)
<karl> that's how I got it to work.
<k-dog> holycow: Alernatively I could try messing with pinning here, but that's a tad messy
<b2s> ah
<karl> but I needed a custom kernel for a different device
<abood> hi all :)
<bck> cjdavis, yeah ok i could remove it, now i used: "modprobe emu10k1" and it worked
<karl> and Icouldn't get that kernel, and ndis1.1 at the same time
<bck> cjdavis, bck@bck-linux:~$ lsmod | grep emu10k1
<bck> emu10k1                71940  0
<bck> sound                  74028  1 emu10k1
<bck> ac97_codec             16780  1 emu10k1
<bck> emu10k1_gp              3840  0
<bck> gameport                4608  1 emu10k1_gp
<holycow> k-dog, do you mind me asking, are you a student and how is it you are being allowed to even touch non ms stuff? :)
<bck> soundcore               9824  2 emu10k1,sound
<b2s> karl: the custom kernel was based on the ubuntu, or it was vanilla?
<bck> cjdavis, you see the emu10k1 module is still not loaded, right?
<karl> on ubuntu
* geargolem tears his hair out
<k-dog> holycow: I'm volunteering here.  There was an extant but nascent lab I'm helping set up, mixed distros.
<Zen> anybody?
<Olsen> i'm trying to umount /dev/hdc1 from /mnt and says that is busy... how can i know what process is using /mnt or how can i force it?
<b2s> karl: hmm, I can't see why that would have failed, but what do I know about ubuntu kernels? :)
<k-dog> holycow: MDK, RH 9.0, SuSE 9.x, 2x Debian, 2x Ubuntu.
<holycow> k-dog, no shit, cool! i'm firing up vmware to see if i get the same error
<cjdavis> bck 1 sec
<k-dog> Olsen: fuser -mv /dev/hdc1
<k-dog> holycow: Thanks.
<Olsen> k-dog, thx
<abood> guys , New proplem :(, in my internet connection when i boot the pc and run my firefox maybe after 5 mins its get disconnected but the mirc is still connecting i dont know why and all the other stuff's stop ? any idea or help ?!
<karl> b2s: me either!
<karl> it was bad enough trying with the ubuntu 2.6.11 package :)
<karl> it only works with inotify
<jupiterste> k-dog: have you experienced any freeze up after a while of working in ubunt?  all of a sudden my whole system will slow to a crawl
<karl> and guess what ndiswrapper needs?
<karl> inotify!
<Zen> look.. i need help.. a simple yes ill help or no piss of l' do.
<karl> sorry, with noinotify
<karl> zen: tv?
* karl can't help, sorry :)
<Olsen> k-dog, i got nothing as output
<gaio> anyone with ftp client and ssl ?
<cjdavis> bck, couple of things -- yes its loaded -- thats why its in the lsmod list, right? second, you want snd-emo10k1, NOT just emu10k1
<k-dog> jupiterste: Usually that's a swap issue.  iostat / vmstat may be useful here.
<cjdavis> bck, must leave for 5, brb
<bck> cjdavis, no problem
<k-dog> jupiterste: How much memory, what are you running, do you have hdparm configured.
<b2s> Zen: probably have to be more specific about what the problem is
<cjdavis> bck i'm back
<jupiterste> k-dog: 512mb, IBM ThinkCenre A50 P4 2.8, i haven't touched hdparm, i'm kind of new to this
<mainer> abood: re-sync your modem or re-initialize,irc needs leat amt. of bandwidth so will normally work,even if connection deteriorates,resatrt modem usually works,can depend on how firewalling is set-up.
<cjdavis> bck you want to unload all those drivers you just loaded... they are for oss, not alsa
<geargolem> Need help.  No 3d on Hoary.   SiS driver- no support on Hoary
<cjdavis> bck use modprobe -r emu10k1
<bck> cjdavis, oh :)
<k-dog> jupiterste: As root:  'hdparm /dev/hda' shows settings.  'hdparm -tT /dev/hda' shows transfer rates.  Values of 10 MB/s => 80 MB/s+ for buffered *disk* (not cache) reads are good.
<cjdavis> bck very very common mistake
<cjdavis> not sure why they even have the oss modules in there
<k-dog> jupiterste: using_dma should be on.
<bck> cjdavis, ok i did that, do i have to load snd_emu10k1
<holycow> k-dog, weird, it installs with no problems here ... ?
<Markrian> geargolem, can you elaborate? What SiS card do you have?
<cjdavis> bck i think so - modprobe snd_emu10k1
<k-dog> holycow: My sources.list may be bogus.
<abood> mainer, i restarted the networking, and also wont work ?!
<k-dog> holycow: /join #flood ?
<holycow> k-dog, i'm using the default ubuntu one .. nod ... joining
<geargolem> (SiS) 630 / 730 PCI /AGP VGA Display Adapter, Markrian
<SkyNet> how do i chage the root pass?
<jupiterste> k-dog: using_dma = 1 (on), and buffered disk read is 54.81 MB/s
<bck> cjdavis, ok: bck@bck-linux:~$ lsmod | grep emu10k1
<bck> snd_emu10k1            81668  0
<bck> i think the '0' is not good
<cjdavis> bck nonono
<Zen> yo all... right i have a tv card problem. I can view analog tv fine but then when i put the areal into my freeview box and plug it into the card via the yellow white + red wires it doesnt seem to see it
<Epicenter> I set up a Ubuntu server and installed wu-ftpd on it, now when users log in they can upload files just fine, but when they try to delete them, they get a permission denied error. I checked and the files are owned by the user who uploaded them and their delete permission is not specifically revoked in the config file, only 'anonymous'' is . What would cause this?
<Zen> which is a pain in the ass
<cjdavis> bck - run lsmod | less
<Markrian> geargolem, does that graphics card even do 3D at all? :p
<hansderlutscher> d
<k-dog> jupiterste: That's good values.
<cjdavis> bck look at the header -- the number is the number of references to the module
<geargolem> Markrian, it worked on WindowsME and when Hoary set it as an Nvidia Driver
<cjdavis> bck it just means there aren't any programs accessing the driver yet
<SkyNet> how do i chage the root pass? anyone?
<mainer> sudo passwd
<cjdavis> skynet sudo passwd
<Zen> yo all again... right i have a tv card problem. I can view analog tv fine but then when i put the areal into my freeview box and plug it into the card via the yellow white + red wires it doesnt seem to see it.  can anyone here help me wih this?
<cjdavis> right
<bck> cjdavis, oh ok, i c, e.g. snd_rawmidi is used bi snd_emu10k1, but snd_emu10k1 is atm not used?
<Markrian> geargolem.... what exactly is the problem? I don't understand then
<cjdavis> bck exactly
<SkyNet> thanks
<bck> cjdavis, actually the sound should work?
<cjdavis> bck run     aplay -l
<cjdavis> bck should list outputs
<cjdavis> bck     arecord -l    for inputs
<geargolem> are you familiar with the program blender, Markrian?  it doesn't work.  I get the error 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<hansderlutscher> when i type sudo apt-get install ...  for the second time in a terminal, i have the following problem  "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hansderlutscher> "  what does that mean?
<Markrian> geargolem, sorry, I can't help you, I've gotta go. Ask people about Mesa, and DRI
<bck> cjdavis, card 0: Live [Sound Blaster Live!] , device 0: emu10k1 [EMU10K1] 
<Ironfrost> hansderlutscher - do you have Synaptic open?
<bck> cjdavis, card 0: Live [Sound Blaster Live!] , device 2: emu10k1 efx [EMU10K1 EFX] 
<jupiterste> k-dog: ok maybe it's something weird that's just on this computer, cause I have an old celeron with 256mb ram, it acts as a ltsp server for 3 pcs, and that thing has never crashed like this new IBM does
<bck> cjdavis, i think that looks good
<hansderlutscher> yes
<Ironfrost> you can't use Aptitude when Synaptic is running; close it then try again
<cjdavis> bck great - you will need alsamixer to unmute outputs and volume levels, and a program to play something - aplay somewavfile.wav  or xmms, or...
<hansderlutscher> i still have the problem
<bck> cjdavis, YEAH after a "/etc/init.d/alsa restart the sound works very fine :D
<hansderlutscher> synaptic closed
<bck> cjdavis, THANK YOU very much, lifesaver, i cant live without sound ;)
<cjdavis> bck sweet :)
<cjdavis> bck now the question is, does it have multiple output channels?
* Mr_T is away: ot
* Mr_T is away: out
<Ironfrost> that's as far as I know I'm afraid - maybe someone else will be able to help you
<HulaBeagleSeb> just wondering
<HulaBeagleSeb> how do i use the mount command to mount a partition read AND write
<hansderlutscher> however thx
<karl> hula: you still having problems with that flash card?
<daniel_erasmo> hi !
<HulaBeagleSeb> e.g. mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/cf1
<bck> cjdavis, i think so: arecord and aplay shows a list of 32 subdevices..
<HulaBeagleSeb> karl: nah, got it sorted
<shinu> how can i make the alt button work under irssi in ubuntu?
<karl> so what's wrong now?
<hansderlutscher> how do i play real media files with vlc in ubuntu=
<daniel_erasmo> I tried install the Ubuntu on my pc, but I received this message after first step of the installation: GRUB Hard Disk Error
<karl> I thought your problem was you wanted rw for it and were't getting it?
<daniel_erasmo> anybody knows this error ?
<HulaBeagleSeb> nope something else
<HulaBeagleSeb> how can i mount it rw
<cjdavis> bck yes, i think thats the hardware mixer - but how about device 0:, device 1:....
<mjr> shinu, it should work straight up (well, those that are reserved for existing tabs don't go through)
<cjdavis> bck you are now at my point -- trying to play different stuff on the different devices....
<b2s> shinu: beats me, but I set my windows button to "meta" so I use meta-4 and such to switch tabs
<shinu> mjr: what keymap should i use? i had the uk english one by default
<Ironfrost> hansderlutscher - maybe you could try using the command 'ps aux' to see if you have any other instances of apt-get that haven't closed properly?
<mjr> shinu, well, I dunno. I have the finnish one
<bck> cjdavis, oh, you have 2 soundcards too?
<daniel_erasmo> I tried install the Ubuntu on my pc, but I received this message after first step of the installation: GRUB Hard Disk Error
<shinu> mjr: oh right :D
<shinu> b2s: i would prefer the alt button. how did you do yours?
<mjr> shinu, what terminal did you use?
<cjdavis> bck, no just a card with 4/6 channel output
<shinu> mjr: xterm
<mjr> shinu, ah. Well. Right.
<shinu> mjr: will it get fixed if i switch to xfce?
<mjr> you probably need to set some x resources for that
<bck> cjdavis, hmm i dont know what you mean, i'll send you the output of aplay -l by qry ok?
<Olsen> if i remove esd all my programs that are compiled dinamically though esd will be removed too ? :S
<cjdavis> ok
<shinu> ugly...
<mjr> shinu, xterm is xterm
<daniel_erasmo> somebody can help me?
<mjr> whether under xfce or something else
<shinu> mjr: i used to have xterm under fedora and it worked well
<mjr> yes, it's configurable
<mjr> just arcane
<b2s> shinu: mine is set in xorg (it was asked during the install)... but you can also set it from an x terminal with the command "setxkbmap -option -option altwin:meta_win" (just end after the first option to reset all options)
<Markrian> daniel_erasmo, what was the exact error?
<Epicenter> I set up a Ubuntu server and installed wu-ftpd on it, now when users log in they can upload files just fine, but when they try to delete them, they get a permission denied error. I checked and the files are owned by the user who uploaded them and their delete permission is not specifically revoked in the config file, only 'anonymous'' is . What would cause this?
<daniel_erasmo> Markrian, after the first step of the installation
<cjdavis> bck, i mean multi channels like  - front l/r,  rear l/r
<shinu> b2s: what it did is just switched the function of the alt button to the windows button, but still didnt work to switch tabs in irssi
<Olsen> can i remove esd without removing my existing programs that are compiled though it, like gnome...
<daniel_erasmo> when I was to initiate the machine
<k-dog> holycow: Looks like I had a bad sources.list, thanks.
<shinu> b2s: though my esc button is working as a meta button properly
<bck> cjdavis, oh, do you know a way to test this? =)
<b2s> shinu: well, you can clear options with 'setxkbmap -option', but using meta_win did work for me (I'm currently in irssi)
<shinu> :/
<cjdavis> bck, thats where i am at
<shinu> b2s: i did clear the options but it just returns to what it was before...
<bck> cjdavis, ok
<b2s> shinu: :/ well, clearing the options would do that, but I don't know why turning on altwin:meta_win wouldn't work for you like it does for me
<cjdavis> heres where i need help: does anybody know how to use the alsa config files in /usr/share/alsa/cards ???
<HulaBeagleSeb> hey all
<shinu> b2s: all it did  is switched functions between the alt and the windows button
<HulaBeagleSeb> btw, there was a long forums post about openoffice.org2 and ubuntu
<shinu> b2s: is it any different when im on laptop?
<HulaBeagleSeb> it gave a link to some unofficals deb for the latest version of oo2 beta
<HulaBeagleSeb> anyone know where it is?
<b2s> shinu: its not supposed to. it should leave alt as alt, and set windows as meta
<b2s> shinu: I'm on a laptop.
<cjdavis> bck, you probably want /usr/share/alsa/cards/EMU10K1.conf
<cjdavis> bck this is what i'm trying to figure out - there must be a simple way to specify these conf files
<XTCboarder> does somebody have engage running under gnome?
<XTCboarder> (enlightement's engage)
<kakalto> g'morning all
<kakalto> I gotta try out enlightenment soon
<k-dog> kakalto: I'd suggest temporary exhaltation first.
<bck> cjdavis, specify?
<hansderlutscher> how do i play real media files with vlc in ubuntu=
<HulaBeagleSeb> hansdelutscher: get real media player for linux
<occy> how do I export a path:   export $PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin   doesn't seem to work.
<HulaBeagleSeb> hansderlutscher: www.ubuntuguide.org
<hansderlutscher> thx
<kakalto> k-dog, temporary exhaltation?
<HulaBeagleSeb> hansderlutscher: it tells you there how to install it
<cjdavis> bck, these are alsa config files to specify the features of your specific audio card
<b2s> shinu: you could also try altwin:left_meta_win (which affects only one side of the keyboard)
<kakalto> k-dog, I just work up, please say it simply, os I can understand
<k-dog> kakalto: It's a substitute for true enlightenment.
<kakalto> *so
<occy> HulaBeagleSeb: ubuntuguide.org's sources.list are broken ATM.
<kakalto> ahh
* k-dog hands kakalto a warm coff of cupee.
<HulaBeagleSeb> occy: i just remove the backports and it works fine
* kakalto sips slowly
<occy> HulaBeagleSeb: hmmm, maybe the backports are were jre 1.5 is
<kakalto> thanks, I needed that :)
<HulaBeagleSeb> occy: it must be
<HulaBeagleSeb> occy: until now, it had to be installed by hand via sun
<occy> HulaBeagleSeb: know how to export your path?
<Zugot> occy: export PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/jre1.5.0_02/bin
<shinu> b2s: i just did what you told me, pressing "windows"+"2" gives me 
<occy> ahh
<pablo928> occy the link for RealPlayer download just worked for me.
<shinu> b2s: sorry i got disconnected :/
<SkyNet> guys i get this error
<SkyNet> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<SkyNet>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<SkyNet> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<b2s> shinu: wow, that's interesting
<SkyNet> when installing sshd what is it any ideas?
<bck> cjdavis, oh i c
<occy> Zugot: doh
<occy> forgot my first $
<occy> :)
<shinu> b2s: partly... but for me its rather... annyoing? xD
<occy> *chuckle*
<djp> can anyone tell me where in ubuntu you go to manage default file types?
<aeho> what package I need to play mp3:s
<b2s> shinu: hmm, well, the default is supposed to be altwin:meta_alt (where pressing alt results in both a meta and an alt)... that doesn't let me switch tabs in irssi though
<Epicenter> Why would ProFTPD, PureFTPD or FTPD (anything but wu_ftpd) make all users unable to even TRY to log in? As it SHOULD prompt the client for a login it instead just times out. What the hell?
<lazarus> How to install sshd and start it?
<Ironfrost> SkyNet -I had the same problem (in my case there were corrupted files on the install disc) and got around it by commenting the CD out of the aptitude sources list
<occy> tx guys.... bbiab
<Ironfrost> there is probably a better solution, but that one definitely works
<gahan> any apt guru here? i did sid->hoary today, and i'm sure some packages weren't refreshed, i wish my box to become 100% ubuntu.. but i dotn want to reinstall all pkgs, just those which werent refreshed with dist-upgrade
<shinu> b2s: oh... any way i could "fix" that?
<shinu> b2s: are you using an english keyboard mapping?
<mjr> b2s, shinu, the problem is most likely not in the keyboard mapping, but xterm settings, as I implied
<djp> can anyone tell me where in ubuntu you go to manage default file types?
<k-dog> holycow: Thanks again.
<k-dog> djp: gconf / nautilus AFAIR.
<shinu> mjr: and where can i change those option and how?
<mjr> *shrug*, look for xterm xresources
<b2s> shinu: I just switched to gb keymap, and altwin:meta_win still works for me
<karl> keyboards suck in linux
<karl> infinite control, with infintinte complexity
<karl> why can't dead keys be smart?
<karl> there's no 't so just print 't!
<shinu> karl: another question arises xD what are the dead keys?
<mjr> shinu, apparently this is in the irssi Startup HOWTO
<shinu> mjr: oh cool
<shinu> mjr: gonna have a look then
<kakalto> ubuntu is so great - it runs everything of mine
<kakalto> :)
<karl> dead keys are typing ' or " or ~ beofre a letter
<karl> so you can make things like 
<shinu> uh...
<lazarus> How to install sshd and start it in kubuntu? Any how-to?
<karl> on windows, you type ' then a to make 
<djp> k-dog: gconf, nautilus? sorry can you help me out with that? bit confused :oops:
<karl> and if you type ' then t, (like in can't)
<karl> it just works as expected
<karl> on linux, with the us_intl (with deadkeys)
<karl> pressing 't fails, as there's no accent modified t
<karl> which is DUMB
<shinu> ah...
<kakalto> yay
<kakalto> america's army is finished
<kakalto> thank god for torrents
<GammaRay> and thank god for america's army! hu-ra!
* GammaRay beats his chest
<transgress> i do not like that game
<transgress> especially the "you gotta run the stupid training shit" before you can play
<Epicenter> Why would ProFTPD, PureFTPD or FTPD (anything but wu_ftpd) make all users unable to even TRY to log in? As it SHOULD prompt the client for a login it instead just times out. What the hell?
<hansderlutscher> i just installed realplayer10, when opening there is an error message: cant start, file not found
<transgress> Epicenter: is the service going?
<Epicenter> And when I use WuFTPd, even though I'm told it's an enormous security risk and  I shouldn't, I'm miraculously able to log in but I can't DELETE anything despite that I set permissios to delete in the config file
<hansderlutscher> need help
<Epicenter> transgress: yes
<GammaRay> transgress: you must understand.. you are a worthless maggot! they must inform you of this to make sure you take orrders in ROTC! hu-ra!
<Epicenter> well, I thought it was
<djp> can anyone tell me where in ubuntu you go to manage default file types? have looked in the gconf folder but am somewhat confused...
<Epicenter> I tried vsftpd now, when I Enter vsftpd .. I get
<Epicenter> 500 OOPS oculd not bind to ipv4 socket
<Epicenter> no other FTP daemons I am aware of are running
* GammaRay beats his chest some more
<transgress> Epicenter: that means an ftpd is already running
<Epicenter> transgress: How would I Check which?
<transgress> netstat?
<Epicenter> I removed all the others :P
<transgress> removing and stopping are two very different things
<GammaRay> djp: right click on a file -> properties
<Epicenter> Removing and rebooting should stop them permanently..
<transgress> you reboot?
<transgress> weird...
<shinu> mjr: is it normal that i dont have a .Xresources file?
<GammaRay> yes
<kakalto> what dev package includes the command "yacc"?
<Epicenter> I did netstat -l and I see no FTP daemons listed.
<GammaRay> kakalto: use apt-file
<b2s> shinu: I don't have one either :)  also, I opened up irssi in a standard terminal, and I can only switch windows using alt instead of meta! weird... clearly a terminal thing though
<transgress> god hates your ftp server?
<djp> GammaRay: ahh, sure. my problem is actually that i want to edit the default file type that is used by firefox. i want to clear the list of apps that are used to open a file. any ideas?
<XandriX> jdub, are u there ?
<kakalto> GammaRay, "apt-file yacc" ?
<paulfox> hiya all.
<paulfox> if i want to set a gamma level each time i log in, which .bash file do i put the command in?
<lunitik> paulfox: gamma would be an X setting, surely?
<mjr> paulfox, none; those aren't run with a graphical logi
<mjr> n
<kakalto> oh, nm
<kakalto> apt-file is teh package?
<Zen> argh.. i have tv card problems and im fed up of it. All i want is to be able to view the output from my freeview box but i just cant seem to do it. Can anyone remotely help?
<mjr> shinu, usually you don't by default
<lunitik> kakalto: apt-get install apt-file
<paulfox> right, so where's the right place?
<GammaRay> kakalto: sudo apt-file update; apt-file search yacc
<Zen> any help is liked
<lunitik> Zen: you have tried tvtime?
<mjr> paulfox, well, you could create a runnable ~/.xsession script that first sets the gamma and then execs gnome-session
<paulfox> mjr, what if i use gdm to log in? how to i tell gdm to execute .xsession?
<lunitik> Zen: don't message me
<ivoks> paulfox if u figure that out, tell me
<mjr> paulfox, but a nicer solution would probably be to tell gdm to do it from /etc/gdm/PreSession, for example
<hansderlutscher> i have realmedi10 installed, how can i delete this program completely?
<GammaRay> mjr: why not exec whatever you're gonna exec from gnome-session?
<shinu> mjr: so i just create one right?
<mjr> paulfox, actually, it does
<mjr> GammaRay, hmm, good point ;)
<XandriX> anyone know if jdub is there
<Remenic> whahaha, well ubuntu, it's time to remove libjpeg! http://www.itworld.com/Man/2687/050422forgentms/
<mjr> paulfox, so yeah, add it to the gnome-session like gammaray said, from session preferences
<transgress> jdub: you there?
<travail101> did linux-wlan-ng make into into the final Hoary LiveCD?
<mjr> though if you want it globally, do it in gdm
<paulfox> will do, cheers mjr, GammaRay
<shinu> b2s: on gnome-terminal alt works fine as meta... meh... xD
<transgress> i don't think he's there
<XandriX> dang
<Zen> any help?
<XandriX> ive bin trying to talk to him fro 3 days now
<mjr> paulfox, /etc/gdm/Init/Default seems like a good place for something like that if you want it for the whole family
<hansderlutscher> i have realmedi10 installed, how can i delete this program completely?
<lunitik> hansderlutscher: you compiled it?
<kakalto> thanks, GammaRay
<Zen> ok.. ill say again. argh.. i have tv card problems and im fed up of it. All i want is to be able to view the output from my freeview box but i just cant seem to do it. Can anyone remotely help?
<shinu> how can i change from graphical login to text login?
<hansderlutscher> no i downloaded it
<koalah> ot, but is it normal to be scanned on port 25 when I connect?
<koalah> on here
<lunitik> hansderlutscher: it was a .deb?
<XandriX> wanna here a funny fact
<GarySaved> I can not believe how much it bothers me to not have the Latest/Greatist version.  I will be glad when Breezy stableizes some.
<hansderlutscher> lunitik: a .bin
<lunitik> shinu: perminantly, you'd need to change it in sysv-rc-conf
<hansderlutscher> realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<XandriX> my friend told me hey bro check it ubuntu just got out a new version hoary hedgehog and u her horny hedgehog lol
<shinu> lunitik: cool thanks
<ivoks> GarySaved how can i use breezy? :)
<lunitik> hansderlutscher: just remove the dir it threw things in...
<lunitik> shinu: I usually use rcconf, but apparently that replaces it  :)
<lunitik> ivoks: if you don't know, you probably shouldn't be
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> don't wory :)
<hansderlutscher> lunitik: thats all and the shortcuts will dissapear too?
<GammaRay> lunitik: did I somehow miss what you said to shinu?
<shinu> lunitik: and where is susv-rc-conf? ^^'
<GarySaved> I switched to it, then went back to Hoary.
<lunitik> hansderlutscher: .bin files generally don't throw things everywhere...
<dave_> how do u get the sound to work for doom under linux, and how do u get quake 2 for linux to work 2
<lunitik> GammaRay: I told him to use sysv-rc-conf
<ivoks> dave_ killall -9 esd
<ivoks> try then
<ivoks> i hate esd
<dave_> whats esd?
<lunitik> shinu: apt-get install sysv-rc-conf ... it is in universe
<dave_> esound?
<transgress> i love esd
<ivoks> esd is ok for xmms, mplayer, xine, etc...
<lunitik> transgress: no one loves ESD... it is crap
<ivoks> but games don't do esd :)
<transgress> it helps me a lot on getting multiple sounds on my lappy with onboard sound
<transgress> wanna play games in linux?  get a non shitty sound card and you don't need esd
<dave_> laptop gaming lol
<dave_> travel gaming
<transgress> yeah i don't game on my lappy so eh
<ivoks> lunitik breezy has gcc4.0 I see..
<lunitik> ivoks: uhh... yeah
<Li-Venom> is there a ubuntu specific method to auto probe for video card and get the missing xserver module ?
<ivoks> ok, i'm new in ubuntu...
<ivoks> is breezy like sarge or sid? :)
<transgress> sid i'd imagine
<ivoks> from the development point of view
<lunitik> ivoks: breezy is sid with a few packages from hoary still (ie xorg and gnome 2.10
<lunitik> )
<Seveas> breezy is, like warty and hoary, based on sid
<ivoks> ok
<bad_mongo> anyone know how I install acroread, flash and java in kubuntu?
<hussam> are there any debian ( not ubuntu.com ) apt repositories that I can add?
<ivoks> so, there isn't much point in switch
<Seveas> bad_mongo, read the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki
<ivoks> hussam yeah, mplayer
<bad_mongo> Seveas, thank's
<ivoks> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<dave_> so with the quake2 package thats was listed in package manager, how do i get that working?
<transgress> hussam: so far the only one's i've needed are multiverse and universe repos
<camcorder> what's the equivalent of chkconfig in ubuntu? which is used for enabling or disabling services in runlevels?
<Seveas> ivoks, switch from what to what?
<pablo928> bad_mongo:www.ubuntuguide.org will set you up
<ivoks> Seveas hoary to breezy
<hussam> ivoks: ok thanks
<Seveas> ivoks, if you are not an experienced user, DON'T switch
<Seveas> breezy will show lots of breakages the coming weeks
<|QuaD-> out of curiosity, does muine work for anyone? i have had it for a few months now, and it has never worked
<SkyNet> sudo passwd wont change the root password. any idea what can be wrong?
<dantheman> has anyone here installed gmail notifier?
<ivoks> Seveas thanks for concerne, but i'm using debian for couple of years...
<ivoks> SkyNet sudo passwd root
<Seveas> SkyNet, sudo passwd root
<Seveas> ivoks, sid?
<transgress> dun do it!
<ivoks> Seveas from potato to sid
<dave_> ive added the extra reps in the guide but now i get these error when runnign package manager: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<|QuaD-> Seveas: why do you think ti will break in the next few weeks?
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kakalto> woah
<ivoks> MAN!
<transgress> oh fuck
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-extras_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<transgress> i hate you
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-extras_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ivoks> omg
<Seveas> ivoks, yeah, but ubuntu's developmens breaks harder
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-extras_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<kakalto> dave_, #flood !
<transgress> and i'm going to eat your fucking children
<transgress> kick this fucker!
<Seveas> dave_, CUT IT OUT IDIOTQ
<dave_> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/backports.ubuntuforums.org_backports_dists_hoary-extras_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<Seveas> !!
<dave_> sorry
<ivoks> Seveas nice to know that :)
<dave_> didnt knwo it was that big!
<Seveas> ivoks, it's for the better
<kakalto> dave_, haven't you ever heard of a pastebin or #flood ?
<transgress> i'm still gonna eat your children
<transgress> dave_: anything over 4 lines is too big
<dave_> a pastebin?
<ivoks> Seveas well... time will tell
<Seveas> |QuaD-, gcc4 for wxample
<Seveas> that'll break a lot, but they'll fix it as fast as possible
<|QuaD-> because of the flooding, no one probably read my last question, does muine work for anyone
<transgress> dave_: you need to read the rules on freenode.net
<|QuaD-> Seveas: my gcc4 never broke
<camcorder> how can I put a service to start up in boot ?
<ivoks> Seveas turn that "they" into "we"
<ivoks> camcorder use ln :)
<Seveas> |QuaD-, gcc4 also introduces an abi change for C++
<|QuaD-> ok
<Seveas> means a recompilation for everything
<root> camcorder you need to go to settings
<Seveas> and more things like that :)
<|QuaD-> Seveas: right
<ivoks> camcorder like ln -s /etc/init.d/my-nice-program /etc/rc2.d/S99program
<Seveas> |QuaD-, there'll also be a kernel update shortly after UdU
<ivoks> Seveas yeah, gcc4 is big step
<ivoks> all distros will have problems
<Seveas> indeed
<|QuaD-> Seveas: right, lots being released after udu
<shinu> lunitik: for which runlevel should i disable gdm?
<ivoks> Seveas kernel update?
<Seveas> ivoks, yeah
<ivoks> what kernel update?
<lunitik> shinu: Debian only uses runlevel 2
<Seveas> 2.6.11
<ivoks> that's not big update
<ivoks> only thing that breaks is ALPS touchpad
<ivoks> in 2.6.11
<Seveas> ivoks, well, they're doing more than just the kernel update i believe
<ivoks> that they'll need to change/fix
<Seveas> hardware support review oslt
<mwylde> Ubuntu won't let me set the resolution of my monitor higher than 1024x768
<ivoks> well.. time to go to bed :)
<ivoks> long day tomorrow
<ivoks> bye all
<mwylde> Do I need to install new video card drivers?
<XTCboarder> can anybody help me with iptables? i can't have access to my computer from internet (eth0) but i can from my home lan (eth1), and i have some iptables commands i copied from somewhere whicch let me share my inet connection... can anybody help me making avilable port 80 and some other?
<ivoks> XTCboarder ADSL?
<XTCboarder> i think
<XTCboarder> so
<ivoks> XTCboarder if yes, then it isn't eth0, but ppp0
<XTCboarder> ah no
<ivoks> bye
<XTCboarder> it's eth0
<donar73> good evening to all!
<XTCboarder> it uses a cable dsl
<ivoks> XTCboarder ifconfig says only lo, eth0 and eth1?
<Seveas> ivoks, not neccessarily
<XTCboarder> yeah, i have lo, eth0 and eth1 only
<ivoks> Seveas i know, here are all pppoe
<XTCboarder> eth0 configures by dhcp
<ivoks> so i tought...
<camcorder> hmm well i installed ssh-server, and now i'm doing ssh start, but it just fails and no logs to nowhere
<Seveas> I have adsl, but the modem I got does the adsl stuff, so I still have eth0 :)
<ivoks> well... night! :)
<concept10> anyone here use gmail
<camcorder> hmm seems like it fail coz it's already running :P
<ivoks> Seveas modem is in routing mode
<ivoks> that sucks
<mwylde> yeah
<aeho> Can someone tell me name of CD-ripper what can do mp3:s?
<Seveas> concept10, /me
<mwylde> concept10: yeah
<Nekrataal> ji
<SkyNet> hmm whenever i want to sudo, it keeps asking me the old password, although supposedly i have change it with sudo passwd root
<Nekrataal> i have a question
<SkyNet> any ideas?
<Seveas> ivoks, no, doesn't suck
<XTCboarder> seveas but that's not a normal conecttion... that's for getting online more computers and modems act as a router
<concept10> does gmail allow you to have different email addresses?
<ivoks> Seveas yeah, it does :)
<ivoks> bye :)
<ivoks> EOD :)
<Nekrataal> is there any way to limit the Disk space on the home folder for other users?
<XTCboarder> :(
<thegreedyturtle> you need an invite concept10?
<XTCboarder> anyway
<Seveas> concept10, yes
<concept10> or should I send a invite to myself
<mjr> SkyNet, sudo wants your user pass, you changed the root pass
<XTCboarder> can somebody help me with iptableS?
<thegreedyturtle> you can invite yourself
<concept10> thanks
<thegreedyturtle> aeho: CD-EX
<concept10> I still have 50 invites
<transgress> to gmail?
<Nekrataal> i mean, i have a sister, and shee has an acount, but she's getting my hard drive full of Her stupid ass music, so i want to limit the Hard disk space she can use, how can i do that in ubuntu?
<lunitik> concept10: everyone does... use 20... a few hours later, you get 50 more
<Seveas> Nekrataal, read up on disk quota
<transgress> i have 100 heh because i made a second account
<transgress> concept10: gmailFS
<concept10> heh, wide open
<XTCboarder> :(
<concept10> transgress: whats that?
<dantheman> does anyone know a good gmail notifier for the tray or desktop?
<thegreedyturtle> evolution works with gmail
<transgress> concept10: you can mount gmail as a filesystem
<thegreedyturtle> don't know how it does notifications
<Seveas> dantheman, use a regular mail notifier
<thegreedyturtle> trillian has some gmail plugins
<transgress> thegreedyturtle: only if you turn on pop mail for gmail
<thegreedyturtle> right
<dantheman> seveas: such as?
<concept10> transgress: are u the same transgress from #fedora
<Seveas> dantheman, there are gdesklets for it
<transgress> yeah
<transgress> i was in there for my short bout with fedora
<kakalto> fedora comes with too much stuff, I say
<mwylde> Ubuntu won't let me set the resolution of my monitor higher than 1024x768
<thegreedyturtle> how many official ubuntu rooms are there?
<mwylde> Does anyone know what the problem might be?
<concept10> transgress: ooohhhh, im telling the boys
<QMario> How do I make Perl print out random numbers in a certain range?
<lunitik> concept10: #fedora folks have to identify... so it is always the same person if you saw the username there  ;)
<Seveas> thegreedyturtle, a lot :)
<transgress> i almost put fedora on my lappy (well did... but didn't even use it) and eventually decided to go with ubuntu
<transgress> concept10: tell them i said gentoo was better ;)
<lunitik> QMario: #perl might be more useful
<kakalto> mwylde, did you allow for higher resoulutions when you configured xorg during installation/configuration?
<concept10> transgress: ;)
<QMario> lunitik, I'm banned. :(
<transgress> haha now why is that?
<lunitik> QMario: good job
<XTCboarder> mwylde try configuring your X11 setup
<QMario> Are you being sarcastic?
<concept10> i still use fedora but I like ubuntu and the community
<transgress> yes he was
<XTCboarder> /etc/X11/xorg.config if u use xorg
<lunitik> QMario: never, I don't even know the meaning of the word
<QMario> He does it again..
<XTCboarder> or x86 something.config id u use cfree86
<transgress> i find ubuntu runs quite a bit faster than fedora does
<thegreedyturtle> how do i get a list of official ubuntu chat rooms?
<QMario> Can someone ask that question in the #perl channel?
<concept10> maybe, the only reason I havent installed ubuntu is because I like the fedora/rh tools
<transgress> thegreedyturtle: /list
<QMario> The question is:  How do I make Perl print out random numbers in a certain range?
<lunitik> QMario: no... but you could try asking google?
<QMario> Thank You.
<shinu> lunitik: for which runlevel should i disable gdm? 5?
<lunitik> shinu: no... 2
<shinu> uh...
<shinu> damn
<Seveas> thegreedyturtle, #ubuntu #uvuntu-devel #ubuntu-kernel #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-love #ubuntu-motu and a lot of #ubuntu-$LANGUAGE rooms
<shinu> thanks lunitik
<lunitik> shinu: by default, Ubuntu/Debian, only uses 2
<thegreedyturtle> Seveas: thanks much
<concept10> transgress: do you miss anything about fedora?
<transgress> concept10: no
<shinu> lunitik: oh right... gotta relearn that bit :)
<concept10> transgress: everything working for you
<transgress> concept10: it's good and all... i wouldn't mind it all if i were running a large network
<concept10> ?
<dantheman> can someone tell me how to install something from a tar.gz file?
<dantheman> ls
<transgress> concept10: but i like things like say... custom kernels
<Seveas> dantheman, usually it is the configure, make, make install dace
<Seveas> what are you trying to install?
<concept10> transgress: custom kernels with ubuntu?
<transgress> concept10: yeah everything works great for me... i put gentoo on that box and ubuntu on my lappy, and slack on my server...
<mwylde> concept10: I've recently install ubuntu (I'm dual booting with FC3) and I miss the developer tools that are part of the default installation of FC.
<transgress> concept10: yeah i'll be doing 2.6.12 on it soon
<kakalto> isn't it amazing how much we say to each other via text
<agenteo> a friend of mine has a problem on its monitor resolution with the ubuntu live cd, he said it's a 15' do you think editing the XF86Config he can change the refresh or make the X server work?
<QMario> dantheman, tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<Seveas> mwylde, apt-get install build-essential
<thegreedyturtle> concept10: ubuntu requires a 2.6 kernel at least
<transgress> kakalto: i'm on 4 channels on this server, 2 on another and 4 on another... heh i lost that feeling a while back
<concept10> I was thinking 2.8
<Jimmothy> does ubuntu come with irssi already installed? and if so, compiled with perl support?
<shinu> thanks a lot for help, ill probably need some more later on :D
<shinu> gtg bye
<Seveas> Jimmothy, apt-get install irssi :)
<kash> hi everybody i try since a really long time to install somes packages from debian but i don't howcan i do to install those packages (sorry icome from mandrake....) can spemone explain me how ?
<kakalto> transgress, mate, I'm on 8 on this server, 2 on another, it definately makes ya lose track ;)
<transgress> Jimmothy: i believe it does... but if it doesn't it's easy to get
<QMario> How do I unban myself from a channel?
<Seveas> irssi-text even...
<lunitik> Seveas: irssi-text you mean... and it is installed in Ubuntu by default
<transgress> irssi is only text Seveas
<Seveas> QMario, you can't
<Lapse> When installing ubuntu, is there like a partition manager? Like in mandrake. Or do I have to set up some partition before I install ubuntu?
<kakalto> transgress, the problem is when you say the wrong thing in the wrong channel :(
<dcraven> QMario, why are you /msging me?
<QMario> How do I get back in then?
<Seveas> transgress, i know, but the package is called irssi-text
<dcraven> QMario, you can't.
<Seveas> QMario, you can't
<transgress> oh
<XTCboarder> lapse, it has a partition manager
<lunitik> Seveas: you don't
<Jimmothy> i don't have a problem compiling it if i have to :)
<QMario> I need to ask you a question.
<kash> nobody ?
<Seveas> lunitik, what?
<Lapse> XTCboarder, great, thanks. :)
<transgress> kakalto: like "take off your clothes you little slut" in ##slackware?
<XTCboarder> can somebody help me with iptables?
<QMario> dcraven, that last answer was for you.
<kakalto> transgress, yeah :)
<lunitik> Seveas: irssi-text is installed by default via ubuntu-desktop
<dcraven> QMario, ask the channel. That's what it's here for. Ask your Perl question in #perl.
<Seveas> lunitik, ok :)
<kash> well
<kash> ..
<QMario> Didn't I tell you that I was banned?
<BockBilbo> hey there
<Seveas> QMario, there will be a reason for it
<transgress> kakalto: what's really funny is one of the servers i'm on is for work... and one of the channels is public for support shit... and if i say the wrong thing in there i'm fucked.
<Seveas> QMario, you can find your answer via google too
<karl> guess you're shit out of luck then mario
<dcraven> QMario, well I can see why... Don't /msg people without asking.. It's impolite.
<kakalto> transgress, yah, not kewl :)
<karl> but yeah, you have a damn simple perl problem, work it out
<QMario> Sorry, dcraven.
<QMario> So, I'm banned forever?
<lunitik> QMario: depends how much you pissed them off
<karl> probably not forever, but probably for 24 hours or so
<dcraven> QMario, live and learn. And no, the ban is more than likely not permanent.
<QMario> Well, it was worth it.
<Li-Venom> is there a ubuntu specific method to auto probe for video card and get the missing xserver module ?
<kash> hum
<djones> QMario, what did you do?
<QMario> I did the right thing.
<kash> just need a little help
<transgress> Li-Venom: huh?
<karl> ahh, the right thing
<QMario> I just stood up for Jesus and that was all.
<cjdavis> OMG
<QMario> Is there anything wrong about that?
<lunitik> Li-Venom: you mean the correct driver?
<karl> yes :)
<dcraven> QMario, you probably did not do the right thing, hence the ban.
<transgress> QMario: stand up for jesus in ##slackware...
<Li-Venom> transgress: i installed my ubuntu on other machine
<lunitik> Li-Venom: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dcraven> QMario, you got banned for the same reason before.. You would think you'd learn by now.
<QMario> It was the right thing in God's eyes.
<visjes> i'm about to compile the wacom driver and it says it can't find the xorg sdk.. mad searching through synaptic found nothing.. is it in a nonstandard place, or.. ?
<karl> but god doesn't run irc
<djones> QMario, ask god your perl question
<transgress> QMario: and look how much god helped you out there
<QMario> dcraven, it is the same ban.
<visjes> i have installed the x-window-dev package or whatever that is
<dcraven> QMario, I suggest you keep your evangalism to yourself.
<Seveas> kash, do you have he .deb files of those packages?
<karl> perhaps you were looking for irc.zealot.org/perl
<Jimmothy> karl: yeah i do
<concept10> djones: lol
<QMario> Don't use God's name invain, dcraven.
<karl> jim: heh
<Seveas> QMario, quit it
<kash> yes
<QMario> See that's what I told them and they got mad.
<karl> god loves me more than you mario
<visjes> qmario your god doesn't exist, sorry
<cjdavis> i see another ban comming..
<Nermal> why do you need to stand up for Jesus? can't he fight his own battles?
<dcraven> djones, hahah.. That was good.
<Nermal> lazy bastard
<kash> it is plone
<Nermal> anyhoooo
<Nermal> :)
<Nermal> weekend :D
<Seveas> kash, you can find plone in synaptic
<karl> my god is better than your god!
<QMario> visjes, My God does exist.
<concept10> QMario: All I could suggest you do is respect others by keeping the religion out of the chat room
<dcraven> Guys, please don't feed him.
<Nermal> my god is beer, and I'm stroking him right now
<visjes> lol
<QMario> [See this is what happened in #perl] 
<lunitik> karl: My god has a bigger penis, so there  8)
<Nermal> so naaah
<transgress> i so just bashed that whole stupid god thing
<Seveas> kash, system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<Nermal> iddqd :P
<dcraven> QMario, see a trend?
<kash> yes i did install it via synaptic but i don't know how to make it run ...
<transgress> by bashed i mean bash.org
<Nermal> kash: erm.. read a howto :|
<Seveas> kash, ah ok
<karl> my god's big brother will beat up your god
<kash> i m quiete a nwbee
<visjes> okay, let me rephrase.. qmario. no one cares. this is not a channel for uppity religious idiots, this is for ubuntu linux talk
<Seveas> indeed, read the manual :)
<kash> do u know ??
<QMario> I know, but it still is the right thing to do.
<anthony> hi, just installed Ubuntu for the first time - what;s the default root password?
<transgress> i love bash.org
<visjes> so if someone knows where the xorg sdk is located, please let me know :)
<Seveas> kash, /usr/share/doc/plone or something...
<visjes> there is no right and wrong, lol.. only popular opinion.
<transgress> QMario: says you... now shut the fuck up before you get banned in another channel.
<kash> ok im gone try
<Seveas> kash, or plone.org (oslt)
<kash> thanks
<dcraven> QMario, not in this context it isn't.
<QMario> There is a difference between the right thing to do and the smart thing to do.
<karl> reading bash.org is for people with even less lives than the people whose quotes make up bash.org
<Jimmothy> transgress: then you'll love qdb.us
<dcraven> lol
<lunitik> QMario: forcing your beliefs on others is the right thing to do? no... shutting up about your beliefs is the right thing to do
<transgress> Jimmothy: thank you... i needed more ways to avoid work
<QMario> I'm not forcing my belief.
<karl> lunitik! yes god says that everyone who doesn't believe is evil!
<Seveas> People, stop feeding the troll, this is not a religious channel, please avoid the noise (and sorry for the color)
<karl> theymust be killed!
<QMario> I'm just telling you what God wants told.
<mwylde> anthony: there isn't one
<concept10> apt-get install God
<dcraven> QMario, please drop it. Be the bigger man.
<karl> dpkg -P god
<Jimmothy> transgress: qdb is run by the original guy, not the thieving sod who wouldn't hand back bash.org
<transgress> QMario: yes you are forcing your beliefs...
<lunitik> QMario: to say "don't use gods name in vain" intends to make me believe there is a god...
<dataw0lf|w> alright guys, let's calm down.
<QMario> How?
<transgress> Jimmothy: i see
<kakalto> QMario, it's probably better to just keep you mouth shut
<Seveas> transgress, lunitik, please....
<lunitik> QMario: if its not... then who is God?
<cjdavis> hey, on more interesting topics, does anybody know much about alsa?
<dataw0lf|w> Qmario: just drop it.
<kakalto> or in this case, not type
* dcraven gives up. Laters.
<visjes> oh there is a god.. it's you. debate over.. XORG SDK PLEASE :D
<djones> QMario, you might find it quicker to get kicked out if you pick on the Operator directly
<karl> anyone here waiting on linux help?
<visjes> yes!
<transgress> well i'm leaving
<QMario> There is though, but you have a choice to believe in what I'm saying.
<cjdavis> I'm trying to figure out the various extra outputs -- front, back, etc
<transgress> bbl
<kakalto> QMario, this isn't the channel for religious discussion
<karl> xorg sdk?
<visjes> yeah
<Nermal> QMario: we choose not to
<Nermal> so we go to hell
<student22> hey... can someone help me sth with ubuntu pls? ..on private
* karl shrugs, sorry, cna't help you :)
<visjes> trying to compile the wacom driver
<Nermal> no problem
<QMario> Exactly.
<Seveas> AGAIN! People, stop feeding the troll, this is not a religious channel, please avoid the noise (and sorry for the color)
<dataw0lf|w> /join #religiousrightwingfanatics, QMario
<Nermal> what's it to you if we go to hell ?
<concept10> He doesnt stop, he is quite argumentative
<QMario> You don't know what you're saying, Nermal.
<Nermal> none of your goddam (pun intended) business :)
<Nermal> heh
<da5id_> hi @ll
<Nermal> scary
<Nermal> QMario: proof please :)
<dataw0lf|w> Nermal: do you happen to have an extra window ticket? I lost mine.
<Seveas> people, let's go back to what this channel is for...
<QMario> I care more about your souls than about getting kicked out.
<Nermal> dataw0lf: somewhere.. one sec
<Seveas> Ubuntu help
<dataw0lf|w> kthnx
<carambol> hi is  hoary-backports not funtioning?
<QMario> So does God.
<kakalto> Nermal, don't get him started
<Jimmothy> /ignore *!*qmario*@*.swbell.net
<visjes> it wants to find the xorg sdk to compile wacom_drv.o.. i can't figure which package holds it. i've installed x-window-system-dev and that didn't include it :-/ can't find anything in synaptic (i have all repositories enabled)
<Nermal> Jimmothy: ah yes
<kakalto> Jimmothy, good suggestion
<QMario> Why is it when I mention God, everyone starts talking to me.
<Nermal> heh
<kakalto> because he's a hot topic
<Nermal> god is linus, surely
<visjes> hey mario, if god exists let him take me now.. right now. PLEASE TAKE ME NOW SO I DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO THIS NONSENSE.. see? nothing. life is prosaic. sorry. now, back to linux.
<Jimmothy> cos you're an attention whore, and god doesn't like those
<QMario> Whenever I ask a normal question, everyone ignores me.
<concept10> Our work on Ubuntu is driven by a philosophy on software freedom that we hope will spread and bring the benefits of software technology to all parts of the globe.
<Nermal> I'm ignoring you now
<QMario> Your testing God.
<Seveas> QMario, that's because you seem to be an ignorant fool
<kakalto> QMario, mate, people are touchy about that subject
<deltalima> mario: you should try saying "Jesus" if you really want some attention
<Nermal> I'm testing breezy at the moment
<QMario> Why?
<kakalto> and this isn't the right channel
<visjes> lol
<Nermal> seems stable enough
<QMario> Does God convict you?
<visjes> okay everyone let's just ignore him.. forget this noise. this is ubuntu
<Seveas> Nermal, instability will come after UdU
<concept10> OMG
<kakalto> QMario, PM
<Nermal> as stable as a building with half a horse in it :)
<djones> Where is the OP for this room?
<jamin> QMario, I believe in God and you're pissing me off, too.  This isn't a religious discussion channel, and frankly you aren't even close to saving any souls here.  You're just angering people.
<lunitik> Seveas: UdU?
<da5id_> i use ubuntu 5.04 hoary and my problem is that gdm has a bigger virtual resolution (something like 1280 x 1024) than actual resolution (1152x864) so that I have to scroll to find some options. If I log on and gnome starts everything is fine at 1152x864. Any ideas?
<QMario> You know he exists, but choose to reject him, why?
<Seveas> lunitik, ubuntu down under
<lunitik> jamin: ignore him... or /msg him
<Nermal> QMario: you mean she ?
<lunitik> Seveas: ohh...  :)
<pablo928> Nermal isn't that 1/2 building with whole horse in it?
<Nermal> pablo928: ah.. now you're thinking :)
<QMario> You guys are right that I can't force you to believe in God , and I'm sorry if I did.
<Nermal> QMario: you didn't, you just pissed off a lot of people and filled my screen with crap :|
* student22 is new in Ubuntu... i just installed it, but i really dont know how to enable my ethernet card - and i tried everything....any suggestions what to do? ... i wanna be online:)
<Amaranth> Whoa, someone was debating religion?
<Nermal> student22: tried using the net manager in gnome ?
<dataw0lf|w> student22: what's your ifconfig look like.
<pablo928> Nermal Breezy scares me...I'm just getting hoary to work the way I want it
<Amaranth> Yeah, that's a major no-no.
<student22> no
<dataw0lf|w> Amaranth: wasn't really a debate.
<Nermal> pablo928: seems ok
<concept10> nobodys saying that, QMario - you bring your conversation to the wrong forum
<student22> i am really new at linux
<visjes> debate? lol
<Nermal> as is gay rights it would seem
<Nermal> judging by slashdot
<visjes> what ethernet card do you have student22 ?
<kakalto> student22, welcome to the world of opportunity.
<student22> nvidia
<lunitik> Amaranth: debate depics a meaningful discussion... gives him too much credit  ;)
<Amaranth> Please don't discuss religion or politics here.
<visjes> onboard?
<Nermal> student22: gnome - > system -> networks
<student22> yes
<brad> hey everyone, i installed bittornado-gui with synaptic and i can't figure out how to run it
<pablo928> Nermal I'll try breezy in about 5 months....maybe a little sooner
<Seveas> SABDFL is our god ;)
<da5id_> anybody here knows about GDM?
<karl> I'll try breezy in siz, and no earlier :)
<concept10> brad: have you tried running from CLI
<student22> what is gnomw? :)) ...i type that in terminal?
<visjes> okay.. yeah i have that too.. it's probably working you just need to set up your network (see Nermal's msg). are you on a DHCP network, do you know, or do you have static ip info?
<deltalima> da5id: what do you want to know?
<brad> CLI?
<Nermal> kakalto: maybe he needs restricted modules or something for the nforce chipset :|
<Amaranth> Everyone can worship $DEITY. $DEITY may or may not be set.
<lunitik> da5id_: ask your question...
<student22> gnome
<visjes> when you login you are using gnome :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, nice one
<Nermal> though there is a reverse engineered driver for the nforce ethernet no ?
<visjes> unless you're using kubuntu?
<deltalima> CLI = command line interface
<concept10> brad: command line, terminal, shell
<Amaranth> </geek joke>
<student22> i have a dynamic
<visjes> lol
<pixman> greetings
<student22> network
<djones> Amaranth, lol
<lunitik> deltalima: or Common Language Interface  ;)
<student22> behind a router
<brad> concept10: yeah, i tried a bit, i typed which bittornado-gui
<Nermal> student22: go to system -> administration -> network
<Seveas> maybe that was why QMario needed random
<student22> yes
<brad> concept10: to find the path to run it
<deltalima> lunitik: suspicious
<da5id_> lunitik I cant get GDM to run at the same virtual resolution as physical resolution
<lunitik> deltalima: ?
<[Johnny] > hi plz help. How can I change to install Lilo instead of Grub?
<brad> concept10: is that the right way to go about it?
<da5id_> my GDM seems to has a virtual resolution > 1152x864, which is the physical resolution
<Nermal> [Johnny] : why would you want to ?
<visjes> that's kind of strange, doesn't ubuntu default to dhcp setup tho?
<da5id_> so it keeps scrolling
<lunitik> [Johnny] : apt-get install lilo and run it?
<lunitik> [Johnny] : why do you want to do that though?
<concept10> brad: not sure, i dont use that app, did you try to run it in the terminal?
<[Johnny] > It is during installation on a small server dual 150 pentium after installing grub it will not starting up
<brad> concept10: how would i run it?
<deltalima> lunitik: I was being fascetious
<lunitik> brad: what you are you trying to run?
<anthony> OK, if there is no root password by default, how can I set one?
<brad> bittorando
<shinu> hey! its me again xD
<brad> concept10: bittorando
<shinu> how do i check whether a program is installed?
<Seveas> anthony, why would you want one?
<Seveas> shinu, dpkg -l
<da5id_> anthony sudo su; passwd should solve your problem
<concept10> brad: i thought it was bittornado?
<travail101> where can I find a list of all packages on the LiveCD?
<[Johnny] > the same for all other distro debian also not possible to start up in mbr with grub
<shinu> Seveas: thanks a lot
<lunitik> brad: umm... dpkg -L bittorando | grep bin
<lunitik> brad: run whatever that says
<mwylde> anthony: sudo passwd root
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: you can use synaptic package manager as well
<lunitik> brad: Ubuntu uses gnome-btdownload though...
<shinu> is glib not installed by default in ubuntu?
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: just search for it and your package will appear
<lunitik> shinu: umm... yeah it is
<shinu> root@Discworld:~ # dpkg -l glib
<shinu> No packages found matching glib.
<brad> yeah i got rid of the default BT client and installed bittorando
<XTCboarder> is there a GUI for manipulating iptables?
<lunitik> shinu: it is the only reason GNOME programming doesn't suck
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: BUT, if you didn't install a .deb package or use apt/packagemanager it won't appear in the package database
<brad> i mean bittornado
<Seveas> XTCboarder, you can try firestarter
<shinu> oh...
<shinu> thegreedyturtle: thats a bad point ^^'
<lunitik> shinu: dpkg -l libglib2.0-0
<student22> i tried all... automatic dhcp, manual.... i dont know why it doesnt want to connect....but ping works
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: don't know which point it is, but ok
<shinu> thegreedyturtle: the last one :D
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: i haven't really been watchin the conversation so...
<shinu> :D
<thegreedyturtle> shinu: ah the .deb point, yeah
<shinu> thegreedyturtle: yes ^^'
<student22> do i have to set also dsn or what?
<travail101> google and the ubuntu site have not been very helpful...
<travail101> is there no published list of the packages on the liveCD?
<brad> this is what it said...
<brad> whorush@k7:/$ dpkg -L bittornado-gui | grep bin
<brad> /usr/bin
<brad> /usr/bin/btcompletedirgui.bittornado
<brad> /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittornado
<brad> /usr/bin/btmaketorrentgui
<brad> when i ran that
<lunitik> brad: run the last one
<anthony> thansk
<brad> ok, thats a start, but i'm not trying to make a torrent, i'm trying to seed torrents
<brad> i used azerus on windows, but i can't figure out how to install java so i'm trying something that doesnt need it
<aeho> how I can kill program in linux
<aeho> xmms crashed
<lunitik> brad: azerus runs on linux...
<Seveas> brad, installing java is very simple
<ompaul> aeho, killall xmms
<brad> lunitik: right i know, but i cant figure out how to get java running and azerus needs it
<lunitik> brad: try gnome-btdownload though... its installed by default
<deltalima> aeho: xkill
<t3rror> brb
<aeho> killall xmms worked fine
<brad> lunitik, i dont think that program is very good for seeding
<lunitik> brad: define seeding...
<ompaul> :-)
<deltalima> aeho: that would work too
<travail101> yeah... xkill is nice
<brad> seveas, how do i install java?
<bad_mongo> does it exist a linux program that removes flash and crap in other browsers than firefox?
<travail101> or... the task manager
<brad> the documentation for java is very scary
<kakalto> bad_mongo, flash isn't automatically there on firefox
<travail101> mozilla proper :-P
<shinu> whats a apt-get for a c+ compiler?
<shinu> c++ i meant
<brad> seeding is sharing it so others can download from from me
<kakalto> gcc++ ?
<Seveas> shinu, install build-essential
<deltalima> shinu: g++
<shinu> Seveas: thanks
<kakalto> that's the one
<travail101> other than Ff... as in... konqueror? Opera? Netscape/Mozilla Seamonkey?
<travail101> is this the question?
<SeamusLP> brad:  Isn't java in the nonfree repository?
<bad_mongo> kakalto, no, but if you have flash installed in firefox, you can filter out what you don't want, with the adblocker
<Seveas> SeamusLP, no
<Seveas> SeamusLP, java licence is too restrictive
<SeamusLP> brad:  Check out sun's website and see if you can get a deb.  I can't remember, but I think that's how I did it.
<bad_mongo> I'd love to have an adblocker in Opera.. it's the only thing missing in the browser
<Seveas> SeamusLP, impossible
* student22 asks, if someone can help me with ubuntu related problem in private pls! ...msg me
<Seveas> sun doesn't make debs
<frank__> brad, for java, check the ubuntuguide
<Levande1> Anybody can recommend an IRC client that runs on Linux, XP, and MacOS?  I've been using gaim, but it doesn't have a couple of features I want.
<SeamusLP> Seveas:  It shows up as a package, so clearly I got it as a deb... from somewhere
<ompaul> student22, this is open source - ask in the channel and then someone may be able to help - guessing what the problem is not really possible
<Chipparn> I cant get my mic to work.. correction, its working and i can hear my self swearing in the speakers but i cant get it to work with skype and sound recorder.
<Chipparn> In the sound recorder i can only hear the klicksounds beeing recorded, really strange , and when i try to talk with my friends on skype they can hear the klicksounds. when i say klicksounds i mean the small blipp blopp sounds in ubuntu when opening aplications and stuff. Any ideas?
<Seveas> SeamusLP, nackports maybe
<Seveas> but that is illegal
<Seveas> SeamusLP, and there are other ways for java packages to show up, I installed dumm packages using equivs
<ompaul> Levande1, I think that x-chat does - you will need to look at it further
<frank__> Seveas, for java, check http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Seveas> frank__, i know more than enough about java......
<travail101> bad_mongo: and what's missing in Firefox? :-P
<Seveas> i wasn't asking :)
<SeamusLP> Seveas:  aha, found an rpm on the official site. Must have used alien.
<student22> ok my problem is, that i cant enable my ethernet card.... but would really appreciate if someone could help me in private pls
<Ironfrost> bad_mongo: read up on filter.ini within Opera
<frank__> Seveas, lol sorry for assuming you didn't!
<Ironfrost> it does basically what AdBlock does for Firefox
<ompaul> student22, you have tried the networking tool?
<LinuxJones> student22, do you know what type of card your using ?
<student22> yes
<Ironfrost> except that you have to add entries manually
<student22> manual and automatic dhcp
<travail101> anf firefox does basically what Opera does for free ;-)
<Ironfrost> http://www.schrode.net/opera/url_filtering/
<travail101> and*
<djones> student22, dhclinet?
<student22> yes
<student22> i have router
<ompaul> student22, what kind of card is it?
<student22> nvidia onboar
<student22> d
<travail101> but seriously folks.... how is there not a list of packages on the LiveCD?
<LinuxJones> student22, like an nforce or something ?
<travail101> for
<travail101> not on
<travail101> for the livecd
<student22> yes
<travail101> oh
<travail101> yea... on
<LinuxJones> student22, do you know which version it is ?
<Ironfrost> travail101 - Opera is better with tab handling, with mouse gestures, with its download manager, with easy menu customisation, and many other advantages
* ompaul heads off for some sleep
<student22> and there is a ping...but when i start mozzila, it doesnt work
<Ironfrost> I'm not sure whether it's $20 better than Firefox, but it's definitely a superior product
<student22> just a min
<travail101> Ironfrost: right.... but Firefox needs support, or it won't get better...
<traderjb> Afternoon, everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me out with something
<kingsley> How does one temporarily disable an ext3 file system's journal?
<CB201> quick newbie question:
<Seveas> traderjb, just ask :)
<Ironfrost> travail101 - the same can be said for Opera
<Amaranth> kingsley: Why would you want to do that?
<CB201> how do I list all currently running processes, even those running in the background?
<holycow> lol i'm reading the slashdot article on the new ms mantra that they conveniently copped from apple "it just works" ...
<travail101> Ironfrost: but that's a whole notha issue, do you know of a list of the packages available on the LiveCD?
<Seveas> CB201, ps aux
<Seveas> or ps f -e
<student22> no i dont know
<djones> CB201, ps -A
<holycow> ... and i'm sitting here bored out of my mind on ubuntu because everything does 'just work'
<travail101> Ironfrost: but Ff is FOSS, Opera is not...
<CB201> thanks
<kingsley> Amaranth: repartitioning
<shinu> is ncurses-devel also available on apt-get?
<Seveas> lol holycow
<Seveas> shinu, yes
<Amaranth> kingsley: Why would you need to disable the journal to repartition?
<crimsun> shinu: libncurses-dev
<shinu> apt-get install ncurses-devel?
<SeamusLP> holycow:  That's why I love ubuntu ;) they can have their proprietary OSes any day.
<traderjb> Thankyou.  Ok, here goes.  I just installed Ubuntu (I'm a Linux newbie) and needed to configure my network via a control panel. I keep getting a dialog box asking for a password.  Now if this is for some root thing, I was never asked this during installation.
<shinu> oh...
<Amaranth> kingsley: You need to not have the partition mounted.
<Seveas> shinu, libncurses5-dev
<Amaranth> traderjb: Put in your password.
<shinu> crimsun: Seveas 5 or not 5?
<traderjb> I tried that but keep getting the reply that it isn't the right password.
<shinu> oops...
<crimsun> shinu: doesn't matter
<student22> well...i have epox 8rda+ motherboard and onboard ethernet...if that helps
<shinu> alright
<shinu> crimsun Seveas thanks :D
<Seveas> dennis@mirage ~ $ apt-cache search curses | grep -- '-dev'
<Seveas> libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<Chipparn> anyone?
<gahan> how do i install java?
<holycow> SeamusLP, ever since i discovered debian i've had the that exact boredom issue, i'm still thining after all these years that i haveto be either defragging, or scanning for viruses, or removing spyware
<holycow> i'm telling you, linux is no fun
<gahan> how do i install java for konqeueror?
<Amaranth> gahan: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djones> traderjb, are you not using the user account you created during install?
<SeamusLP> holycow:  What, you want to have spyware? ;)
<traderjb> I think I am.
<gahan> Amaranth: i got restriced in sources.list
<holycow> SeamusLP, just sayin' :)
<gahan> Amaranth: i wonder what package name..
<Amaranth> gahan: That isn't it.
<Seveas> gahan, none
<Seveas> java is a bit more difficult to install
<Amaranth> gahan: It's illegal for ubuntu to package Java, you have to install it yourself.
<LinuxJones> student22, in a console type sudo lsmod | grep forcedeth
<traderjb> It asked me for a full name (example Bob Somebody) and a login name (example Bob).  When I login, I use Bob
<Seveas> gahan, read the page Amaranth pointed you to
<gahan> aha so just like in debian:)
<djones> traderjb, do this for me, type 'users' in the console
<student22> what is that for?
<traderjb> Ok, be right back, need to reboot to Linux.
<SeamusLP> holycow:  In windows you can't even get a weather applet without contracting spyware.  In gnome it's just a couple clicks away.
<traderjb> I'm on XP right now
<LinuxJones> student22, it lists the loaded modules in the kernel and will output forcedeth if it is currently loaded
<djones> traderjb, It's hard to configure your nic for linux while running windows, isn't it? ;P
<LinuxJones> student22, forcedeth is the nforce2 ethernet driver (it has a scarry name :D)
<student22> and after that it will simply work??
<student22> hehe
<student22> scary yes
<holycow> LinuxJones, rofl
<LinuxJones> student22, we are just trying to see if it's already loaded
<LinuxJones> holycow, :P
<student22> well and what after that?
<LinuxJones> student22, did that command output anything ?
<holycow> i gotta see what the unichrome driver release by via results in, i wonder if we will get some native decent ogl performance on embedded graphics chips
<student22> sorry... in ubuntu i cant be on internet, hehe...if ethernet doesnt work:)
<Chipparn> hmm.. not getting any help here.. and on the forums i meaby get a reply in a few days.. :( . anyone has any ideas on my microphone problem? i can hear the mic in the speakers but it records the ubuntu system sounds. really strange.
<student22> i am on win xp now
<LinuxJones> student22, ok your dual booting ?
<xerxes1358> omg
<student22> yes
<xerxes1358> ubuntu is so damn nice
<da5id_> hi again, I found a not so good solution
<bck> does anyone have cedega installed? cvs version or got the deb-file somewhere?
<xerxes1358> everything just works out of box
<GammaRay> a small thing I noticed that was really neat... I left the gedit print dialog open and added a new printer and it automatically popped up on the print dialog as quickly as the printers config window.
<xfSx> how to uninstall a deb package?
<holycow> Chipparn, system / preferences / multimedia  system selector ... try using a different default source server
<GammaRay> apt-get remove
<da5id_> I changed my /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default so that it sets the resolution to 1280x1024 with xrandr -s 3
<LinuxJones> student22, write down that command and if it doesn't output anything. in console type sudp modprobe forcedeth (this will load the support for your ethernet card). Then do sudo network-admin and select your card and set it to dhcp.
<holycow> GammaRay, really? i gotta try that
<thenuke> xfSx: apt-get --purge remove if you want to get rid of the configs and so on also
<dantheman> does anyone here use gtray?
<thenuke> normally you would want to do that --purge
<da5id_> still this means I always change resolutions from GDM to Gnome
<holycow> GammaRay, oh right, also, if you hit the plus icon, you can add printers from the dialog
<LinuxJones> student22, sorry type sudo modprobe forcedeth
<holycow> gnome is awesome, i wish more apps used its dialogs natively
<da5id_> anybody an idea why GDM keeps its virtual resolution? Or where it is set?
<zero[] > how can i make a keyboard shortcut for xKill?
<GammaRay> holycow: yea.. I was trying several drivers w/ an hp jet direct. No direct driver for the oki 650 it was attached to.
<holycow> zero[] , system / preferences / keyboard shortcuts
<zero[] > ah, thanks
<SeamusLP> xerxes1358:  But gentoo is .5% quicker in gnome! ;)
<xerxes1358> SeamusLP, yeah whatever
<xerxes1358> lol
<xerxes1358> :D
<xerxes1358> SeamusLP, wow seriously dude this is so cool
<SeamusLP> yeah man, coming from gentoo myself I thought ubuntu was the best damn thing in the world.
<xfSx> ubuntu is pimp.
<zero[] > hm, i don't see kill here and there doesn't seem to be a way to add
<xerxes1358> It has the ease and usability of SUSE and the speed of Debian. This is reallty awsome
<GammaRay> I like how gnome is adding features in a thoughtful way but I dislike how it takes so long. I guess my only recourse is to learn gtk...
<shinu> thanks again :D
<holycow> GammaRay, exactly
<holycow> zero[] , *hmmm* you are correct, i don't know either
<zero[] > holycow: is xKill the best way to terminate non-responsive programs?
<SeamusLP> GammaRay:  I hear pyGTK2 is really nice for application development.  Not as fast as C, of course.
<holycow> zero[] , killall programname works
<GammaRay> SeamusLP: well I already know C so the lang isn't really the blocking point
<holycow> zero[] , however gnome kills unresponsive programs anyway ... ?
<holycow> zero[] , or are you worried about hung processes when you kill an unresponsive app, say like when totem hangs on a dvd or something?
<zero[] > holycow: the problem is if i start quake 3 arena while xmms is running, i just get a black screen and i can't do anything.. if i Alt+TAB then i can see the applications list but everything is just black, i had to ctrl+alt+backspace, so i thought if i had a shortcut for xKill would be better
<xerxes1358> Are all the internals of ubuntu the same as Debian ?
<xerxes1358> Can I buy a Debian based Linux book on filesystem, security and rc ?
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: interneals? i assume the answer is yes
<holycow> zero[] , i don't know, that is a good question
<LinuxJones> xerxes1358, yes you can
<Elephantman> hi
<LinuxJones> Elephantman, hiya
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: ubuntu is based of debian, but there are modifications
<xerxes1358> LinuxJones, let me ask it this way: in how much does ubuntu differ from debian ?
<Elephantman> how can I swap VLC video player output to XSHM ?
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: a lot and a little
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: other than the no root idea, its the same
<holycow> |QuaD-, i've not thought the modifications are big at all
<holycow> or rather, i HAVE thought ...
<|QuaD-> holycow: some are some aren't
<xerxes1358> guys 1 question: during install I didnt get the chance to set root password. Is this normal ?
<|QuaD-> the no root modification is huge
<SeamusLP> zero[] :  Seems like xmms is getting exclusive to your sound card and quake3 doesn't like it.
<xerxes1358> what ?
<LinuxJones> xerxes1358, basically it's the same but Ubuntu has it's own release schedule and packages some apps or services with different default configurations
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: there is no root in ubuntu by default
<holycow> xerxes1358, there is no root in ubuntu
<xerxes1358> ?
<xerxes1358> what the hell ?
<xerxes1358> but that is not good
<holycow> actually it's better
<holycow> you use sudo for all admin rights which is safer
<holycow> BUT
<SeamusLP> xerxes1358:  Your user has sudo access to all programs
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: there is root level things, just no root account
<|QuaD-> though you can enable root
<xerxes1358> oh
<xerxes1358> ok
<holycow> the problem that you run into is that your USER PASS is your ROOT PASS ... WHICH IS VERY BAD
<zero[] > SeamusLP: yeah, i was thinking of trying to load up quake3 using oss drivers, but more importantly wanted to figure out a shortcut to kill apps first
<xerxes1358> yes yes As long as there is root level acces its ok
<bck> what if someone knows your password, he has root access
<|QuaD-> bck: no one should know your password
<holycow> one suggestion has been to setup a super user named ADMIN that can do sudo, and all other users without sudo rights for for all but a few things
<bck> yeah sure, but if!
<LinuxJones> xerxes1358, for instance Ubuntu doesn't allow any services (like postifx for example) to accept connections from the Internet by default
<bck> if you have 2 different users with 2 different password it's imho safer
<holycow> |QuaD-, thats not a good suggestion tho ... most user passwords are WEAK, never mind that they should be strong
<SeamusLP> zero[] :  KDE has one for sure I think
<xerxes1358> ok but how can I enable the root ?
<holycow> |QuaD-, which is really the shortcomming of the current setup, the root password ends up being a WEAK user pass, no good, that needs to be fixed
<shinu> and me again...
<SeamusLP> zero[] :  Like, by default...  Not sure how to do that in gnome
<zero[] > SeamusLP: yeah, KDE is more customizable when it comes to these sort of things. but i still like gnome =)
<|QuaD-> holycow: mine isnt weak, mine is like 12-15 chars, with upper and lower case, numbers, charachters, etc
<bck> xerxes1358, sudo su
<Ironfrost> what's a good CD/DVD writing tool? Is Gnomebaker the best, or is there something better?
<shinu> why do i have a problem running network-admin?
<holycow> |QuaD-, you are not an average user, and ubuntu really makes it easy for an average user to use linux
<LinuxJones> xerxes1358, you should check out www.ubuntuguide.org it has lots of Ubuntu-related help for the basics.
<kyncani> xerxes1358: sudo -s to get a root shel
<shinu> when i run from the icon in gnome it says wrong password
<GammaRay> Ironfrost: tried graveman?
<LinuxJones> Ironfrost, I like Graveman
<shinu> when i run it from terminal it dumps an error
<|QuaD-> holycow: well, then maybe suggest toubuntu dev's that they make some sort of password validator
<shinu> (network-admin:26000): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<xerxes1358> no I mean can say I want to enable the root account again?
<Ironfrost> Gammaray, Linuxjones - thanks, I'll try that
<holycow> |QuaD-, no i will never do that, i will suggest that they create an admin account with a strong password requirement, and user acounts with no password testing
<LinuxJones> shinu, sudo network-admin
<LinuxJones> Ironfrost, it's very good
<|QuaD-> holycow: why?
<holycow> and infact i have, i think i need to be more persuasive :)
<holycow> |QuaD-, because my suggestion makes more sense than the other suggestion that all users are root/admins ... this is linux not windows
<|QuaD-> holycow: everyone should have strong passwords
<Traderjb> Hello everyone.  Ok had to log off from a different computer, is this the same room I was in before?
<holycow> |QuaD-, i don't see that ever happening, even if people use phrases that are easy to remember
<Traderjb> I was the poor dope who needed help on passwords and root stuff
<shinu> damn... i know why it didnt work... i think i put the wrong password
<shinu> brb
<Traderjb> Some nice person told me to go and type "users" in a terminal
<|QuaD-> holycow: well, i don't see how you can say that people shouldn't have strong password
<|QuaD-> s
<Nasdaq7> the following story about microsoft's support of linux is quite interesting: i wonder what you guys think about it?
<Nasdaq7> http://www.newsfactor.com/story.xhtml?story_id=112000027XIO
<holycow> |QuaD-, i didn't, i just don't see it ever happening realistically, people will always either have weak pass or no pass logins, its just the nature of the situation, giving joe six pack sudo to everything therefore is just bad :)
<Traderjb> Well, if I am in a different room, maybe one of you good folk out there can help me out?
<Traderjb> :)
<Saint33> can someone plz help me with a CD/DVD Creator problem... it's really important...
<travail101> LiveCD package list... does it exist?
<|QuaD-> holycow: well, i don't really care about how people create passwords, chances are anyone who needs the security has secure passwords, if not, they should learn more about using the technology they use and deserve to have their password cracked
<Traderjb> I just got this Ubuntu linux
<EvilSporkMan> what pitfalls will i run into if i install ubuntu and then pretend it's debian without worrying too much about the documentation?
<Saint33> When I try to burn my cd from the cd/dvd creator it fails saying "incorrectly encoded string"
<Traderjb> And need to configure my networking for wifi.  It seems that I can do much, because I get a popup dialog box asking for my password
<Saint33> any ideas how I can fix this... it's my only way to backup my files...
<Traderjb> Well I give my user password, but it says it is incorrect
<holycow> |QuaD-, oh i agree, but the problem is not 'should' or 'could' the problem is the default 'assumption' ... joe six pack has sudo access to everything, thats just bad imho
<Traderjb> When I installed Ubuntu, it never once asked me for a root password of any kind.
<sophie_msumu> hello
<Traderjb> Please help
<sophie_msumu> can someone please give some help on GDM
<Traderjb> <:)
<Remenic> Traderjb: that's right
<Traderjb> Remenic, am I missing something here?
<Remenic> Traderjb: try sudo instead of su :)
<|QuaD-> holycow: chances are if joe six pack has sudo access to everything its a home computer and doesn't need to be uber secure
<Traderjb> Well how do I use sudo on the pull down menu?
<sihen> hello all
<Saint33> When I try to burn my cd from the cd/dvd creator it fails saying "incorrectly encoded string"... how can I fix this...???
<holycow> |QuaD-, really? i use it at work and it's also the 'default assumption' ... don't you think there needs to be a dialog about that decision?
<holycow> during install i mean
<Remenic> Traderjb: pull down menu? what pull down menu?
<|QuaD-> holycow: to be honest, its not something i think about
<|QuaD-> i think about my own security, and hope people know how to make passwords
<Traderjb> Well, my desktop seems to be GNome, and it has this pull down menu with a submenu that says Administration.
<holycow> |QuaD-, obviously :)
<holycow> lol
<|QuaD-> the problem is most people transmit their passwords to nonsecure site's anyways
<sophie_msumu> can someone please give some help on GDM ?
<Remenic> Traderjb: if it prompts for a password, enter your own password
<|QuaD-> soo the strength of passwords don't matter
<Traderjb> There it has neat things like Networking, Users and GRoups, Ubunntu Update maanger
<Remenic> Traderjb: password of the user you're logged in as
<zero[] > great, figured out how to make custom keyboard shortcuts, if anybody is interested in doing so
<sihen_> Hello all
<Traderjb> I tried that, Remenic, but I get another dialog box with a big red stop sign type thingy, and a message saying: Failed to run shares-admin: Child terminated with 1 status
<Traderjb> I don't think I'm registered as an admin or something
<djones> Traderjb, glad you made it back
<sihen> Hello all could someone possible help me out?
<Traderjb> Why thankyou djones!
<zero[] > sihen: tell your problem and then maybe
<djones> Traderjb, to make your user an admin at the console, adduser <username> admin.
<sihen> any idea where I can get a copy of the ubuntu source.list file for apt? I seem to have broken mine
<ubi> Sihen, What is your problem?
<matt1987> has anyone used citrix ica client on ubuntu yet
<zero[] > sihen: i can show you a copy of mine if you want
<matt1987> and can help me
<sihen> zero[] , anyway u could send me a copy of it?
<zero[] > sure
<zero[] > 1 sec
<sihen> ta
<Traderjb> djones, just tried it, it says only root can add a user or group to a system
* XandriX is happy with his dual screen setup both are independant
<XandriX> u can only move mouses between them
<XandriX> no window moving
<djones> Traderjb, oops! Um... sudo adduser Traderjb admin
<Traderjb> Oh
<Traderjb> gimme a second
<djones> then it will request a pass, use your pass, if it works, then you already are admin :)
<QMario> Do a lot of people in this room sleep?
<Remenic> dunno
<matt1987> has anyone used citrix ica client on ubuntu yet
<QMario> Does anyone here use GMail?
<Traderjb> ok, it says now that I am not on some list.  Man, this is just like real life, first I'm not part of the cool kids in school, now my computer thinks I'm not good enough!
<Remenic> QMario: I do
<Ironfrost> QMario - yes
<djones> Traderjb, lol
<Traderjb> It is now saying that my name is not on some sudoers file.
<Traderjb> And that I'm being reported!
<djones> lol
<djones> did you create a second user? you did didn't you.
<Traderjb> no
<Traderjb> It never asked me
<QMario> Is sial.org down?
<Traderjb> I did the default installation after I downloaded Ubuntu and burned it on a disc
<djones> Traderjb, by default there is no root acount and the user you create during the install is an admin.
<Traderjb> So why is my computer being a jerk to me?
<djones> Traderjb, this may seem over simplistic, but... is CAPS on?
<Traderjb> Let me check
<Traderjb> no
<pablo928>  Traderjb -was it on when u installed?
<matt1987> has anyone used citrix ica client on ubuntu yet
<Traderjb> nope
<Traderjb> Otherwise, I could not log on as me
<djones> Traderjb, ah, that is true. very weird stuff
<QMario> Is sial.org down?
<Traderjb> I don't want to go back to windows.  Please folks, in the name of that is nice, sweet or cheesy, there's gotta be a way!
<kakalto> isn't it funny how there's "security problems" on google under konqueror, but if I identify as firefox, there's no error message
<QMario> There is always a way, but maybe you can't see it yet.
<kakalto> gmail, I mean
<djones> QMario, it's up
<matt1987> has anyone used citrix ica client on ubuntu yet
<QMario> When I try to go to the side, it says the operation has been timed out.
<QMario> Is it possible to be banned from the site too?
<djones> QMario, did you stick up for Jesus there?
<matt1987> anyone got the command to get limewire pro
<QMario> I kind of tried to talk to the people in #perl via sial.org.
<QMario> Heh
<tuxadm> you need to boot up linux with the init=/bin/bash option Traderjb
<Traderjb> ok, how do I do that?
<elis> hi all. total linux newbie here. can anybody help me fix this error please. i just tried to do a apt-get dist-upgrade and got the following error(s).....
<b0ol> hi
<matt1987> is no one listening to me
<b0ol> got a small problem
<tuxadm> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<elis> Preparing to replace kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (using .../kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb) ...
<b0ol> got a mp3 file and it says its 30 mins long although it has only about 5 mb!
<b0ol> i think i need another mp3 codec but which one?
<elis> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<b0ol> and how to get it?
<elis> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<elis> Errors were encountered while processing:
<elis>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<elis> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<matt1987> elis: try using sudo befor u enter a command line
<elis> matt1987: sorry, yes i did do that
<matt1987> ok
<QMario> djones, any suggestions?
<QMario> Who is the operator of this room?
<djones> QMario, hit the refresh
<elis> i tried logging into kubuntu/kde to try it but found that the panel applet is broken. i t was the same result as in gnome thugh anyway
<QMario>  It's still not working.
<hybrid_> hello all
<QMario> I may have been kicked out, again.......
<hybrid_> does anyone have sound working on mplayer that is using ppc
<hybrid_> **is on ppc
<jcole> uh
<jcole> what do i add to my sources.list to get tomcat?
<hybrid_> tomcat?
<jcole> apt-cache search --names-only tomcat gives nothing
<jcole> hybrid_: ya, it's in debian
<holycow> jcole, you enabled universe in sources.list?
<hybrid_> jcole: o ok i thot it was a release :P
<b0ol> help :
<b0ol> pls
<jcole> holycow: it's not there
<nickrud> elis, you should file a bug, with a complete copy of the install run.
<matt1987> hellp! some one please
<b0ol> where can i get another mp3 codec? i have trouble with some of my mp3s
<b0ol> or where can i get a wma plugin for xmms
<matt1987> whats the difference between the dvd and cd iso versions
<b0ol> ?
<holycow> jcole, oh your right, weird
<hybrid_> does anyone have sound working on mplayer g4 on ppc
<nickrud> only one package is allowed to own a file, and two claim it on your system.
#ubuntu 2005-05-04
<b0ol> @ matt1987
<sihen> check this error guys
<b0ol> i think on the dvd vers.
<sihen> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<matt1987> yeas
<sihen> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<sihen> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sihen> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tbird> http://leapster.org/linux/tomcat/
<sihen> this is when preforming a ap-get update
<b0ol> there is more content
<b0ol> more extras
<b0ol> you wont have to  install so much as the system is installed
<b0ol> ?
<holycow> does anyone know why xmms volume doesn't respond to the main volume changer in the top right panel, instead only it's own volume changer, or pcm works?
<nickrud> sihen, there's a wiki telling you how to get the gpg key for ftp.nerim.net
<matt1987> so will i get more stuff with is
<matt1987> t
<matt1987> it*
<elis> never mind. i'm going back to windows....
<IceMan3301> Anyone here have a problem with "choppy" video playback from Real Player on Ubunsu for PPC?
<holycow> elis...
<holycow> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sihen> nickrud, ?
<pablo928> elis) i'd try a re-install first
<holycow> lol gone
<holycow> pablo928, they are gone
<nickrud> wait a sec, gott deal with real life for a few minutes :)
<pablo928>  holycow  elis had a strange problem
<holycow> yeah, i'm reading
<visjes> I seem to be having a weird issue with environment variables.. i'm using xfce, and it calls sensible-browser to launch the web browser.. now, in my /etc/profile BROWSER is set to mozilla-firefox, but sensible browser launches konqueror when launched from the xfce panel.. however if i load a terminal and call sensible-browser from there, firefox is loaded.. what up with that?
<root> can any one help me ????
<nickrud> sihen, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<sihen> ta
<nickrud> do the whole thing, it'll be worth your time :)
<QMario> How do I make Perl print out random numbers?
<visjes> even in like xchat, i guess it launches sensible-browser by default when i do open url in web browser.. it launches konqueror
<QMario> In an array.
<sihen> thanx
<djones> QMario, I talked to #Perl on your behalf
<visjes> you write a program that does that.. afaik there isn't a specific command that will take an array, select a random number and print it
<camcorder> is there a way to disable agpgarp w/ kernel command?
<djones> QMario, You're shit out of luck.
<djones> Qmario, You were abusing sial.org 's pastebot?
<visjes> disable it? you can remove it
<visjes> rmmod agpgart
<SQL_Sam> got a question regarding 'universe' repository.....  I got the following from my sources.list:
<SQL_Sam> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<SQL_Sam> ## repository.
<SQL_Sam> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<SQL_Sam> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<SQL_Sam> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<SQL_Sam> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<visjes> other than that.. *shrug*
<SQL_Sam> ## team.
<SQL_Sam> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<SQL_Sam> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Anlar> eep
<SQL_Sam> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<SQL_Sam> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<QMario> Abusing?
<visjes> christ
<SQL_Sam> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<SQL_Sam> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Anlar> sql_sam: never EVER paste like that
<djones> stop it!
<SQL_Sam> sorry
<SQL_Sam> wont do again
<dantheman> does anyone know of a gmail checker for linux that actually works?
<nickrud> visjes, what you want to do is update-alternatives --config x-www-browser.
<nickrud> that'll fix it.
<visjes> whoa, interesting
<visjes> thanks :D
<zero[] > SQL_Sam: you don't enable multiverse?
<nickrud> the problem is that your bashrc is not read in when you start gnome, but it is when you use a terminal :)
<visjes> i guess when i installed KDE it changed that for me?
<nickrud> yes!
<JaGWiRE``> Hey
<JaGWiRE``> I just burned my ubuntu cd with nero (udf / iso style ) and my notebook did not boot it, but I heard it trying to read it.
<nickrud> there's a lot of interesting things in /etc/alternatives, that's what the update changing
<JaGWiRE``> I made sure the bios had optical drive set, of course.
<Mallocfreak> hey does everybody here speak english???
<JaGWiRE``> It reads my suse 9.2 dvd though, what type of cd should I had made it burn??
<visjes> how did you burn it? just burnt the iso.. you did recorder -> burn image right?
<JaGWiRE``> Nero starsmart.
<visjes> Mallocfreak, pretty much
<JaGWiRE``> Data udf / iso cd
<Mallocfreak> okej
<monteiro> anyone has an ati radeon 9600 pro working in ubuntu with 3d acceleration ?
<visjes> ahh.. right, i haven't used smartstart in ages .. hmm.
<Mallocfreak> im from sweden so i just wanted too kow
<visjes> if you can launch the nero program directly, just use the recorder -> burn image menu option
<Mallocfreak> know
<JaGWiRE``> Alright, i'm in the rom.
<visjes> well it's a pretty international crowd, so you'll probably find people here who speak various languages
<JaGWiRE``> Which do I select?
<JaGWiRE``> Cd-rom (iso)
<visjes> just hit cancel on the thing that first pops up
<JaGWiRE``> The default one thats on?
<visjes> and use the menu at the top
<pablo928> I never did get nero to burn an .iso correctly
<JaGWiRE``> K, canceled.
<JaGWiRE``> Which menu?
<visjes> recorder, then select burn image
<super_dude2> how can you change permisions set by the root user?
<JaGWiRE``> Alright.
<JaGWiRE``> Began burning, thanx.
<JaGWiRE``> I'll give it a try =)
<visjes> cool, hope that works for ya
<Ironfrost> if it's Nero for Windows, you can just add an iso in the normal 'add files' dialog box, and it will detect it and burn as an image
<visjes> super_dude2, use sudo chmod
* Ironfrost never used the Linux version
<JaGWiRE``> lol, nero for linux just came out and instantly i'm using the nix version
<JaGWiRE``> i laugh at you guys sometimes :D
<super_dude2> visjes is that all or is there more i have to type with that
<visjes> well whatever options you need to change
<super_dude2> and its a network folder
<visjes> i.e. sudo chmod -x file or whatever.. check the chmod man page (man chmod) to see what options are available
<super_dude2> and what do u type to change it so i can edit the permisions
<visjes> anything you execute with sudo is executed as root
<super_dude2> yea but i want to open a folder to edit the contents but is says the owner is root so i just want to change so i can edit permisons in a visual window
<fisken> Hey, when installing ubuntu it gets stuck at 25% in "configuring apt..", it's been stuck for like 30 minutes. Should it take some while there.. or?
<nickrud> super_dude2, what folder?
<SeamusLP> fisken:  Bad CD, maybe?
<Mallocfreak> can someone write a fun game that i can install
<nickrud> sorry, didn't read back far enough :)
<zorglub> is the network setting dialog in hoary the pristine gnome 2.10 one or is it a reworked one ?
<fisken> SeamusLP, yueah, maybe. But wanted to check here. :p
<SeamusLP> fisken:  I've never had an ubuntu install last longer than 20 minutes, so I'd say something's borked
<fisken> SeamusLP, hmh, yeah, probably. I'll get a new on this comp. then.
<SeamusLP> fisken:  Burn it slowly, that's the best way to ensure you're getting a good CD
<fisken> I will. :)
<super_dude22> sorry i lost conection
<super_dude22> yea but i want to open a folder to edit the contents but is says the owner is root so i just want to change so i can edit permisons in a visual window
<Traderjb> ] Ok, for the hell of it, I reinstalled ubuntu
<Traderjb> only, I typed server
<Traderjb> now it is done installing, but the login is now a command line (oh the old days of DOS, how I miss thee!).
<Traderjb> How do I get to GNOME now?
<visjes> lol
<visjes> yeah you might want to reinstall
<visjes> server installs the base minimum
<Anlar> server? uhh
<Ironfrost> super_dude22 - use the following command:
<Ironfrost> sudo chown -R username folderaddress
<SeamusLP> Traderjb:  Who the hell installs gnome on a server :P
<Ironfrost> where username = your username
<Traderjb> Oh for cryin' out loud
<Xappe> Traderjb: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ironfrost> and folderaddress is the address of the folder
<super_dude22> ty
<nickrud> Traderjb, if you want the whole thing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but
<visjes> there's nothing installed except the absolute requrements lol
<Traderjb> Ah
<Ironfrost> np
<Traderjb> I must be the stupidest person on here
<nickrud> no, no!
<visjes> i dunno, is qmario still here? *ducks*
<super_dude22> whats the address for a network folder ?
<scrd> not quite, i have a much dumber question
<visjes> i kid i kid
<visjes> back later
<nickrud> apt-get install x-window-system, and any suggestions for an interesting window manager?
<SeamusLP> Traderjb:  No, it's "most stupid", stupidest isn't proper I believe.
<Traderjb> Ok, things are happening, I see lines of things screaming past my little screen!
<SeamusLP> Oh crap dude
<Sauron21> could anyone tell me how to create a link to a folder?
<tbird> Sauron21, ln -s
<Traderjb> Oh you guys are great
<Traderjb> Things are a happening
<Sauron21> so if I wanted to create a link to my cdrom which is at /dev/hdc.....I would tupe "ln -s /dev/hdc"  ?
<Sauron21> just checking....
<XTCboarder> anybody nkow how to use iptables?
<SeamusLP> Traderjb:  If you're going to run a server the GUI is going to be excess bulk.  Not to mention an additional security hazard.
<tbird> Sauron21, ok what exactly are you trying to do
<tbird> make a link to the desktop ?
<scrd> anyone willing to help with a vlc install?
<Sauron21> no....to wine....I typed the wrong path to my cdrom...have to change it...:P
<XTCboarder> do i have to restart iptables when i change them or do they come up automatically?
<tbird> oh
<tbird> change it in the config
<tbird> do you have winesetuptk ?
<Xappe> XTCboarder: I use shorewall as a frontend for iptables...really good stuff :)
<nickrud> scrd, apt-get install vlc vlc-esd
<nickrud> assuming it's gnome
<Sauron21> yeah....but I dont want to start it all over because of one small mistake..
<tbird> Sauron21, have you installed anything in it ?
<Sauron21> yes I have....
<tbird> its nothing to redo it in winesetuptk
<tbird> oh ok
<tbird> then find the config
<scrd> tried it nickrud, it read the package lists, built the dependency tree, and then gave me:  "E: Couldn't find package vlc"
<tbird> and change it there
<XTCboarder> xappe, is that a GUI or just another command line stuuff?
<Sauron21> I have tried it...but when I try to change it....is just makes another link....but thats with the name "d::" and wine kinda messes that up....
<nickrud> scrd, you need the universe repository. go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, work your way through it.
<Xappe> XTCboarder: it's command line stuff, or more like editing text files stuff. but it's easy, it even comes with examples that you can use with only a small amount of changes
<LaDWhitty> hello
<Trickyphillips> How can I see a list of every synaptic package that I have installed?
<nickrud> It's not that hard :)
<scrd> thanks nickrud
<nickrud> scrd, np
<LaDWhitty> i need help installing ubuntu please
<St0n3-C0l> LadWhitty: on which topic ?
<XTCboarder> xappe thx
<LaDWhitty> the computer im trying to install it on is really old and doesnt support booting from a cd
<XTCboarder> is it secure to run webmin?
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<LaDWhitty> so i have to somehow create a boot floppy disk and install it from there
<|QuaD-> XTCboarder: yeah
<tbird> LaDWhitty, http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialRecoveryAndBootDisk.html
<XTCboarder> cool
<St0n3-C0l> my floppy drive has died already
* |QuaD- has never used his floppy drive
<LaDWhitty> the computer already has/had windows 98 on it
<|QuaD-> computer is 4 years old
<LaDWhitty> and it doesnt recognize it anymore
<LaDWhitty> lol
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<XTCboarder> when i used my floppy drive i noticed it was broken but guarantee on my computer had ended already :p
<|QuaD-> XTCboarder: floppies cost like $5, go buy another one
<xerxes1358> How do I add the Debian's repository to my list ? i need some apps that ubuntu does not have (I think)
<LaDWhitty> yea, i dont understand anything on that site
<tbird> xerxes1358, add them just like you add the ubuntu ones
<EvilSporkMan> anyone got an up-to-date comparison of ext3 and reiserfs?
<Xappe> heh, I used a usb floppy on this comp a coulple of days ago (for the first time) just to create boot floppys for booting the win2k install program on a friend's computer
<xerxes1358> tbird, I am just for like 5 minutes on ubuntu
<tbird> lol
<tbird> ok
<Ironfrost> totally random question, but how are you supposed to say sudo?
<EvilSporkMan> Ironfrost: like pseudo?
<tbird> look at etc/apt/sources.list
<mdz-syd> xerxes1358: what you want is to enable universe; see the comments in sources.list
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: you take the risk of running into compatibility issues if you add debian repos
<tbird> er wait
<mdz-syd> xerxes1358: it is not a good idea to mix Debian and Ubuntu packages, and there is no reason to do so since everything in Debian is available from the Ubuntu repositories
<xerxes1358> |QuaD-, what other choice I have ?
<Xappe> Ironfrost: superuser do, go figure :)
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: what do you need?
<Ironfrost> I was thinking it should be soo-doh, but then I thought perhaps it would be soo-doo
<|QuaD-> what programs
<zerokarmaleft> Xappe, sounds weird like soo-doo
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: listen to mdzz
<xerxes1358> lyx, ssh and mysql etc..
<|QuaD-> *mdz
<EvilSporkMan> Ironfrost: almost certain it's a pun on sudo
<Ironfrost> for the same reason as Xappe just said
<tbird> i would commit them out after getting what you need
<EvilSporkMan> **on pseudo
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: those are all in main i believe
<|QuaD-> ubuntu main
<tbird> and run apt-get update again
<xerxes1358> Is ubuntu's list also "complete"? How large is it ?
<LaDWhitty> how do i make a boot floppy?
<EvilSporkMan> eff it, i'm using reiser
<tbird> LaDWhitty, i gave a link
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: basically contains all debian packages plus some
<LaDWhitty> yea, i didnt understand what it was saying -_-
<xerxes1358> |QuaD-, ok just how do I install lyx for example ?
<JaGWiRE``> hey
<JaGWiRE``> where can I get a dos bootable floppy image?
<JaGWiRE``> have grub problems
<xerxes1358> apt-get install lyx keeps asking me for a cdrom
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: enable universe repo
<XTCboarder> |QuaD- XTCboarder: floppies cost like $5, go buy another one <<< not interested on having one :p
<JaGWiRE``> i need to do fdisk /mbr
<JaGWiRE``> need dos bootable img :\
<|QuaD-> xerxes1358: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<|QuaD-> XTCboarder: hehe... i don't blame you
<tbird> LaDWhitty, are you in linux now
<LaDWhitty> no
<LaDWhitty> right now im in windows xp pro
<LaDWhitty> the comp i want to install linux on cant boot because it cant find an os
<EvilSporkMan> what is the best portion of the install to get up and go do something else? downloading packages during base-config?
<EvilSporkMan> i.e. which part takes the longest
<Xappe> JaGWiRE``: http://www.bootdisk.org/
<JaGWiRE``> Bootable floppy = just copy dos img to floppy, right?
<BazooKA> JaGWiRE`` get the ultimate boot cd from the net
<JaGWiRE``> I can't read cd.
<JaGWiRE``> Only floppy for some reason with grub problems.
<BazooKA> ohh ok..
<JaGWiRE``> Been there, done that.
<JaGWiRE``> 7361a.dyn.optonline.net) (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<JaGWiRE``> -02:04:59-  Quit (Xirdneh) (~eusoj@201.129.107.23) (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<JaGWiRE``> -02:05:01- (dazed) e
<JaGWiRE``> -02:05:01- (kkathman) goo I had no problem installing on my system
<JaGWiRE``> oops
<JaGWiRE``> damn ctrl v
<JaGWiRE``> dos7emerg.
<JaGWiRE``> just copy that to floppy?
<EvilSporkMan> JaGWiRE``: tom's root boot floppy is linux, but still
<BazooKA> or the freedos
<EvilSporkMan> JaGWiRE``: uh, you'll need rawwrite (rawrite?) on windows and dd on 'nix if it's a .img or .bin file
<JaGWiRE``> i've got dos7emerg.ima
<JaGWiRE``> can't just put that on a floppy?
<JaGWiRE``> i'm not in nix.. can't boot to windows or nix
<JaGWiRE``> have grub loading stage problem, lol.
<LaDWhitty> hey is there any way to put the boot cd i already have onto a boot floppy?
<tbird> is there files on it for a floppy ?
<XTCboarder> xappe where is the shorewall doumentation?
<EvilSporkMan> JaGWiRE``: you can't just copy the file - that's analogous to burning a CD containing an ISO file instead of a CD as imaged by an ISO file
<JaGWiRE``> just attempted to install ubuntu over a previous suse installation and then I read that it will not insall over any linux files, therefore, i reoboted and got grub problem. I now need to get back into windows, partition magic, and format that partition of suse.
<LaDWhitty> i have no idea
<tbird> lol
<JaGWiRE``> I'm at bootdisk.org
<LaDWhitty> a friend made the boot cd for me so i have no clue what is on it
<JaGWiRE``> Which dos bootdisk?
<LaDWhitty> so does anyone have any suggestions?
<tbird> ok chk this out   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/25/2003/08/2/75349
<BazooKA> JaGWiRE`` so you are using windows or nix now?
<JaGWiRE``> I'm on mydesktop.
<JaGWiRE``> I can't boot into either, LOL.
<JaGWiRE``> on my notebook it just goes to grub loading stage.
<JaGWiRE``> duh
<JaGWiRE``> windows for now.
<BazooKA> then you will need rawrite to write the image to a floppy
<JaGWiRE``> wanna direct me with baby steps?
<JaGWiRE``> never done this before, heh.
<JaGWiRE``> first of all, give me a linux to what I need to dl.. www.bootdisk.org is great, except that i don't know what I need.
<Ironfrost> if your computer is that old, do you really want to install Ubuntu onto it?
<darGor> how to use Ethereal in Ubuntu? i need root to use it. and ubuntu don't have root passwd...
<JaGWiRE``> It is a brand new sony notebook.
<LaDWhitty> wow, that was like greek to me
<BazooKA> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/rawwrite.htm
<JaGWiRE``> Just isn't reading xp cd, dunno why.
<BazooKA> get the binary for windows
<Ironfrost> jagwire - is your bios set to boot from CD?
<EvilSporkMan> is there an AMD64 channel for ubuntu?
<JaGWiRE``> Ironfrost: i'm not an idiot, of course it is.
<Ironfrost> I was just checking the most obvious things
<Ironfrost> because sometimes they get missed
<JaGWiRE``> It reads the ubuntu cd, except that I am trying to install over a previous suse installation and ubuntu doesn't allow this in the partitioner. Thus I must boot into windows and use partition magic to format the suse partition.
<EvilSporkMan> and/or what's the difference between the linux-amd64-generic and linux-image-amd64-generic packages?
<Ironfrost> or is that just me ''
<EvilSporkMan> JaGWiRE``: why don't you just nuke the suse partition with the ubuntu partitioner?
<holycow> JaGWiRE``, ummm .... ubuntu can 'format' whatever partition you like?
<JaGWiRE``> It doesn't seem to be letting me?
<BazooKA> JaGWiRE`` http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/distributions/beta9sr1/
<borgista> Anyone willing to help me out with a wirless D-link (DWL-G52 rev01) card?
<BazooKA> ok check this
<JaGWiRE``> After I do that, it tells me
<JaGWiRE``> "Something about root not selected"
<holycow> JaGWiRE``, why not reinstall and just format the 'suse/ubuntu' hosed partition?
<borgista> wirless*
<borgista> wireless*
<JaGWiRE``> And in partitioner, i find nothing about root.
<nickrud> BazooKA, thanks for that link :)
<BazooKA> get the rawrite.exe and fdos1440.img
<tbird> you have to delete the suse partitions and make new ones for ubuntu
<BazooKA> and then use the rawrite to write that img to your floppy
<JaGWiRE``> link to fdos1440.img?
<JaGWiRE``> I know tbird.
<cyklus> is it possible to reconnect to a terminal on a server if you got disconnected?
<JaGWiRE``> Or just reformat the suse one with partition magic, i'de tihnk.
<JaGWiRE``> Thats what i'm trying to do!
<JaGWiRE``> Duh!!
<borgista> Anyone with wireless card experience? Thank you.
<JaGWiRE``> BazooKA: dunno where to get that, lost on bootdisk.org
<EvilSporkMan> bugs go to bugs.ubuntulinux.org?
<devazion> I need rename lots of files... they all got a ; in their names a want to dele.. anyone know how to do this thing?
<yoink> what music players are you all using?
<carl> Need some help with email
<borgista> yoink, I use XMMS
<tbird> xmms and mplayer here
<BazooKA> JaGWiRE`` http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/distributions/beta9sr1/ <<--- they are all here
<isaac> Anyone here have any experience with video on a PowerBook G4 with Ubuntu 5.04?
<Xappe> BMP, XMMS and rythmbox
<isaac> I seem to be stuck in 640x480.
<tbird> the mplayer firefox plugin is nice
<shinu> what is the command to set another window manager as default?
<borgista> Once again: anyone with wirless card experience?
<yoink> i love rhythmbox but it doesnt have .m4a support
<holycow> JaGWiRE``, you don't need anything but ubuntu installer for that ... all you do is select the partition, in the dialog where it lets you select the file system and mount point, it will let you select to 'reformat' the partition as well
<isaac> Borgista:  sorry, not me
<yoink> which sux
<JaGWiRE``> Oh, in mount point.
<borgista> Alright. I will just try that question later.
<JaGWiRE``> I didn't see reformat the partition option anyway.
<JaGWiRE``> This is good for me anyway.
<isaac> I must admit, the 640x480 is...rather hindering.
<borgista> I think I will try the forums. Thank you all.
<isaac> Especially since this is the 15" monitor version of the titanium powerbook
<BazooKA> JaGWiRE`` you can reformat the partiton - if you choose not to keep the contents
<holycow> JaGWiRE``, *nod* yeah you can manually partition the system as well
<yoink> xmms looks so crappy though
<isaac> lol
<BazooKA> the installer will then reformat the partition
<JaGWiRE``> lol.
<isaac> Yes, yes it does, yoink
<JaGWiRE``> hm.. i'm blind
<JaGWiRE``> :D
<holycow> yoink, just a bad skin ... and a bad toolkit they used
<shinu> how can i make xfce the default window maker?
<shinu> er... windows manager...
<yoink> i like the super tiny windowshade mode tho
<isaac> There isn't a xwmconfig in Ubuntu, right?
<hendershot> has anyone been succesfull on builing all the e libraries for e17?
<gahan> hmm, sudo doesnt accept my password, help:(
<shinu> isaac: should i apt-get it if its not here?
<tbird> hendershot, not for a long time
<hendershot> tbird, a reason?
<tbird> hendershot, yeah its borked
<EvilSporkMan> under what package do I report bugs with the installer? it's telling me "The hardware clock says the time is now .", which is clearly a bug caused by failure to access the hardware clock.
<hendershot> tbird, i don't understand borked? i built everything except the last library
<tbird> hendershot, have you read at the enlightenment site ?
<Burgundavia> EvilDork1, debian-installer I believe
<hendershot> tbird, yes I have read the site, i didn't see anything regarding ubuntu
<tbird> borked = not working
<cusco> 1hi
<cusco> what is the correct sintax
<cusco> to zip a file
<tbird> hendershot, heres a ubuntu link if you have not already seen it though  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<hendershot> oh tbird no i got the cvs version working fine i have an issue with one of the labs
<cusco> actually... how do I zip a file?
<Xenguy> cusco: zip name.zip file
<tbird> hendershot, oh
<Xenguy> cusco: 'man zip' doesn't hurt either :p
<tbird> hendershot, read the readmes in the directorys they tell you if you need to do anything special
<Sauron21> guys.....could anyone tell me how I can run a program that is in the wine "Program Files" folder.....it seemes that I cant get past the space between "Program" and "Files".....any suggestions?....
<tbird> Sauron21,  use ""
<Xenguy> Sauron21: use double quotes ?
<Sauron21> ok
<hendershot> tbird, thanks for the link, that is wonderful, my issue is building on of the libs and everyone in #E says that is must be an issue on my end and not with the code
<gahan> 1027:gahan@ultra: ~]  sudo  w
<gahan> Password:
<gahan> Sorry, try again.
<Xenguy> Sauron21: or backslash (aka 'escape') the space
<hendershot> that is why i asked
<tbird> oh well sorry i cannot be more help
<Sauron21> thanks guys...:D
<XTCboarder> anybody using shorewall?
<Xappe> yes ;)
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: yup
<shinu> anyone can tell me how to set up xfce as default? :D
<Xenguy> shinu: betcha that's a FAQ :-)
<Xenguy> (don't know for sure tho)
<djones> gahan, are you using the same user account you created during install?
<shinu> Xenguy: uh... damnit :P
<gahan> djones: i installed pkgs as root
<Xenguy> shinu: I should shutup and let those who know answer :P
<XTCboarder> i'm stupid i can't understand nothing :(
<shinu> hehe :)
<Xappe> XTCboarder: tell us more
<XTCboarder> hah
<darGor> someone 4 help me ?? how to use Ethereal in Ubuntu? i need root to use it. and ubuntu don't have root passwd...
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: that doesn't really help us help you (and yer probably not stupid after all ;-)
<djones> gahan, you mean you created a root account and then installed the packages?
<isaac> Still need some guidance on my resolution issue
<isaac> In the xorg.conf there's no 640x480 listed at all
<kanuha> whats the command to reread fstab after an edit?
<XTCboarder> i'm using eth0 for internet (dhcp) and eth1 to share my inet connection
<gahan> djones: i did sid->hoary
<XTCboarder> and
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: go to the 'shorewall' home page and check out the 'quickstart' thingie
<XTCboarder> i mean,  but i have blocked incoming connections on eth0
<XTCboarder> so apache ain't working for the outsiders
<XTCboarder> only in my home lan (eth1
<XTCboarder> )
<Xappe> XTCboarder: and install shorewall-doc
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: are you using pppoe ?
<XTCboarder> nope, eth0 is on dhcp
<XTCboarder> eth0 = niternet
<Xappe> XTCboarder: then you get example files you can just copy to the shorewall dir and edit
<XTCboarder> i don't wanna use shorewall cause it's just a little tweak i need
<XTCboarder> i just wanna use iptables.....
<kanuha> whats the command for the system to reread fstab after an edit? fstab -a ?
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: but what are you using for your net connection (if not pppoe) ?
<br33zy> hey
<XTCboarder> xenguy ita dsl modem that has dhcp
<XTCboarder> no ppp
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: OK, out of my realm then
<XTCboarder> no, it's a thingie of iptables
<XTCboarder> i was able to serve on windows
<br33zy> im about to do a dual boot thingamijg ... I have windows on the big 120gb harddrive (its SATA), and hten I have an empty 20gb (IDE) which I plan to put linux on
<nickrud> XTCboarder, all firewalls are iptables :)
<XTCboarder> so the modem is not bloking connections
<nickrud> shorewall and firestarter just write them for you.
<br33zy> are there any special steps I shouyld tak eor will it automatically setup the GRUB config?
<XTCboarder> i know but i dunno how to configure iptables
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: I use shorewall (aka 'iptables made easy') because I don't want to f*ck with iptables :-)
<nickrud> :)
<XTCboarder> :(
<fractalgfx> I just tried installing kubuntu, it failed at the set timezone, and I could not skip to the next step, any suggestions?
<Xenguy> XTCboarder: also, I have DSL, but the connection method is pppoe
<br33zy> im about to do a dual boot thingamijg ... I have windows on the big 120gb harddrive (its SATA), and hten I have an empty 20gb (IDE) which I plan to put linux on - are there any special steps I shouyld tak eor will it automatically setup the GRUB config?
<nickrud> what I do (eth0 to dsl modem on dhcp) is
<eric222> Hi all. I have an HP laptop.  The internal sound works fine, and if I plug in my USB Xitel HiFi-Link it also works (at least in XMMS).  My question, is there a way to make my default sound device the HiFi link when I plug it in?
<fractalgfx> no usefull errors
<XTCboarder> shorewall seems more compluicated
<XTCboarder> than iptables right now :p
<nickrud> copy the example files from /usr/share/doc/shore-wall and they work :)
<XTCboarder> as i only have to do "let incoming packets on eth0 arrive"
<Xappe> br33zy: just install and you should be fine
<nickrud> there's a file you just drop the port number into to open it, simple.
<camcorder> I got tar ball of an app, i want to make a dpkg packet and install it like that, but how?
<br33zy> Xappe, k, just checking. .. thanks
<nickrud> XTCboarder, I don't have shorewall installed, so the file location could be wrong.
<isaac> No one have a clue on the 640x480 resolution on a PowerBook?
<xerxes1358> will the programs that were added via APT added automatically to the gnome menu ?
<yoink> any idea why mplayer plays a file but w/o audio or video...ie important stuff?
<isaac> lack of drivers?
<xerxes1358> isaac, why would you install linux on a powerbook
<XplOzIon> hi
<XplOzIon> what this error means? -> ERROR # 100 : There was an error in msttcorefonts acroread acroread-plugin libdvdcss2 gnomebaker gftp flashplayer-mozilla installation.
<bassMonkey> Xerxes1358: why not?
<XTCboarder> 'k so shorewall is the only option....
<brian_> hi i just installed ubuntu, but the only screen resolution available to me is 640x480, how can I change this?
<xerxes1358> bassMonkey, osX is by far superior to any linux out there
<isaac> me too
<XTCboarder> so i have to clean /etc/networking/interfaces and other config that i had so i can run shorewall?
<randabis> yoink: amarok mostly
<nickrud> no
<randabis> oops
<xerxes1358> isaac, brian_ you guys have ati or nvidia ?
<bassMonkey> xerxes1358: A lot of people tend to disagree...
<nickrud> shorewall works out of the box.
<pussfeller> does rail install normally thru apt now?
<pussfeller> rails
<karl> if osX was really far superior, why would anyone run anything but?
<karl> osx has some verys trong poitns
<nickrud> All your other config stuff stays the same
<karl> yech, very strong points
<XTCboarder> nickrud but i already have configured stuff running.... so.....
<xerxes1358> bassMonkey, if you like the os. I agree with you. But if you want to be productive osX is a winner
<karl> but so does windows :)
<nickrud> It'll recognize that, and work. That's the iptables working.
<XTCboarder> as it reconfigures everything as far as i can see
<XTCboarder> ah
<XTCboarder> ok
<randabis> karl: because macs are generally more expensive than PCs
<brian_> it is not ati or nvidia, it is just an intel graphics controller
<brrrt> hello all
<runedude> Hey everyone.
<nickrud> The default accepts only established incoming, and, if I remember right, icmp pings.
<runedude> I use debian 3.1 or something, (sid) and I want to upgrade to ubuntu, is it possible to just do a sources.list and use the ubuntu ones and just apt-get update, upgrade? or do I have to get the CDs?
<randabis> you should be able to just change your sources.list runedude
<XTCboarder> nickrud and how do i restart the shorewall so it con configure stuff?
<runedude> and that would upgrade everything to the ubuntu version?
<bassMonkey> xerxes1358: I don't really know what you mean, I'm truly happy with my current ubuntu setup, and I don't really like osx
<randabis> runedude: yes, it should do so
<runedude> Ok, cool!
<runedude> :) thanks alot, laters
<brrrt> whats the best way to manage multiple users in a network so that users can logon on whatever machine they want?
<nickrud> XTCboarder, it should start itself. Watch the install on the terminal, and it should say starting shorewall firewall.
<carambol> how i install java in hoary?
<karl> brrt, by being really really smart
<nickrud> if it doesn't, then sudo /etc/init.d/shorewall  (start or stop)
<carambol> which source i need?
<karl> companies make lots of money selling you this as a solutoin with special hardware :)
<xerxes1358> bassMonkey, just joined ubuntu like 5 minutes. cant tell yet :)
<karl> brrt: mostly by setting home dirs to be an nfs mount by default
<XTCboarder> nickrud
<XTCboarder> but how do i re start it.....
<Xappe> XTCboarder: you have to change an option in /etc/default/shorewall for it to start
<bassMonkey> xerxes1358: =)
<xerxes1358> brian_, stop pm!
<nickrud> XTCboarder, restart :)
<xerxes1358> brian_, :)
<Xappe> XTCboarder: sudo shorewall restart
<brrrt> karl: and how do i logon then, add users etc.?
<xerxes1358> brian_, there is another guy I just helped he is testing it now, If it helped he will help you out again
<XTCboarder> ahm... ok
<gahan> how to get sudo to wrok?
<gahan> work
<brian_> ok
<nickrud> Xappe, XTCboarder you really should use the init.d/shorewall, it's the 'debian' way :)
<pixman> gahan, look in /etc/sudoers
<pixman> there are examples what you've to put in
<Xappe> nickrud: well, I do it the shrewall way ;)
<pixman> +side
<pixman> in the Wiki should be an entry too
<gahan> pixman: i've edited it with visudo, and added gahan ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gahan> pixman: however when i exec sudo w as gahan, it doesnt work
<nickrud> Xappe, the reason I use debian is so I don't have to figure out what the 'shorewall' way is ;P
<nickrud> ubuntu
<carambol> plz how to install java in hoary?
<brrrt> karl: what i want is a "central user management"
<karl> carambol: the ubuntu wiki has how to do it,
<karl> basically, download the java1.5 bin from sun
<mainer> i use w.e. way is the easiest for Me!,lol
<brrrt> karl: not just shared recources
<Olsen> can i use hoary for nat/masquerading?
<pixman> gahan, what doesn't work?
<karl> and then use make-jpkg
<gahan> pixman: i supply the right root password
<pixman> gahan, what error do you get?
<karl> brrrt: so, be very very clever.
<Xappe> nickrud: well, as "shorewall" probably is linked to your command I don't see the difference
<pixman> gahan, you've got to use the user password
<karl> this is not a simple problem that you solve by throwing linux at it.
<carambol> ok
<gahan> pixman: aaaaaaaargh
<karl> worked pretty painlessly,
<mainer> olsen: yes,2.6.x kerels support it
<pixman> gahan, that's because of a 'doubled security' ... doesn't seem logic first :)
<karl> carambol, and I have a pretty low pain tolerance
<pixman> gahan, working?
<cyphase> hey
<nickrud> Xappe, take a look at init.d/shorewall. It probably has wrappers around calling shorewall
<Olsen> does hoary has iptables by default on it?
<gahan> pixman: yes
<pixman> gahan, the alternative is
<holycow> brrrt, novell sells a directory server that does just this
<pixman> fahan ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<pixman> so you don't need to type the password
<pixman> gahan, sorry ;)
<holycow> brrrt, however i don't know whether or not it allows for roaming profiles
<karl> MS sells AD for this too,
<nickrud> But. linux is about choice :)
<topyli> Olsen: no
<karl> and offers extensive training programs about how to set it up
<karl> it's really quite beyond irc :)
<holycow> brrrt, presumably in a single office/building you can authenticate users via openldap and mount their home directories from network, but there are lots of possibilities
<holycow> karl, except he is asking in linux channel, in which case ad is useless
<gahan> pixman: ok thx
<holycow> karl, and yes you are correct it is beyond irc
<holycow> hehe
<xerxes1358> will the programs that were added via APT added automatically to the gnome menu ?
<Olsen> topyli: is on the hoary cd?
<topyli> Olsen: sure, it's in the kernel of course :)
<Olsen> ok
<karl> holy: I was just mentioning AD as an example of how big the "solution" can be, not really suggesting he use it :)
<Olsen> damn i never did nat/masquerading and i need to do now
<Olsen> what can i do? :S
<holycow> karl, *nod*
<XTCboarder> 
<XTCboarder> no i can't see my server from homelan
<topyli> Olsen: install firestarter, it's perhaps the easiest way to do it
<XplOzIon> mooooo
<topyli> Olsen: it has a nice wizard to do it
<Olsen> ok
<topyli> Olsen: you're just trying to share the internet connection?
<Olsen> yes
<karl> just get a home router/ap
<karl> much less pain, much less power, much less space under the table
<topyli> Olsen: ok, firestarter is the way to go
<brrrt> holycow: well, i think i will try the openldap way, thanks for pointing me at least to any direction :)
<Olsen> karl: is not for me
<Olsen> is firestarter on the repository?
<jcole> i forgot, how do i exit a for loop?
<Olsen> synaptic
<djones> gahn, how did you edit your sudoers without sudo?
<topyli> Olsen: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Olsen> i did once with iptables and slackware 10 but i can't remember the iptables line
<karl> sudo visudoers
<Olsen> damn it
<jcole> exit for?
<holycow> brrrt, another option is if you guys are in a single office type of situation, to setup thin clients ... that way all the files are on the server, and any user can go to any machine and just access their account and apps remotely.  unix really does this well
<djones> thin clients... yum
<karl> lots and lots of approaches, mostly dependent on your specific situation,
<karl> all with pros and cons
<holycow> very much so
<brrrt> sounds nice, but how about performance?
<karl> that's why it's up to you to evaulate your requirements brrt :)
<karl> for some people completely dumb terms are perfectly adequate perf wise
<karl> for others, they'r enot
<karl> got money? get sunrays
<topyli> brrrt: that's pretty much up to the server, and the number of simultaneous client logins
<holycow> *ew*
<holycow> as much as i love sun, i hate their products :)
<holycow> hehehe
<brrrt> well there wont be a budget for a fat server...
<XTCboarder> xappe
<XTCboarder> can u help me a little bit here?
<XTCboarder> i can't reach this computer using it's hostname now (underverse) only using the ip
<XTCboarder> (this is from home lan)
<topyli> brrrt: the load of another client login is not that much, if your server is just a high-end PC
<Xappe> XTCboarder: yes?
<topyli> brrrt: after all, users are idle most of the time
<holycow> topyli, with the new dual core cpus ... it may even easy to build a very very robust machine
<holycow> a dual system with dual core amd64 cpus?
<holycow> that should rock majourly :)
<topyli> hehe
<holycow> i wouldn't mind benchmarking that
<topyli> sure, you could run xchat on a few clients then
<XTCboarder> and i was able to before i ran shorewall
<brrrt> maybe i should read some docs about NIS and so on...
<Xappe> hmm
<XTCboarder> how do i activate or fix this
<holycow> lol one cpu per xchat session should be enough for anyone >_>
<XTCboarder> !
<topyli> holycow: that reminds me of something very eery :)
<holycow> brrrt, well as karl said, you have lots of work ahead of you, sorry no off the shelf soulution per se ... yet.
<Xappe> XTCboarder: you've checked all the config files?
<XTCboarder> yeah
<holycow> brrrt, i'm working on first moving us to linux, then working on putting out linux workstations, thin clients, an entire stack eventually
<XTCboarder> i don't know where to activate dns in the config files
<karl> apt-get install reconfiguremynetworkformethewayiwantitokplzthx
<mainer> xtcboarder: read the man doc,or read the config file in /etc/shorewall
<Burgundavia> karl, lol
<holycow> topyli, yeah on windows the dual cores will be extremely usefull, one core for spyware another for antispyware software
<XTCboarder> and i can't reach stuff from wnidows neither
<holycow> topyli, they will beautifully cancel each other out without lag
* karl used to work on a 16core processor
<holycow> karl, hehe :) nice
<Xappe> XTCboarder: you have to open ports and so on I guess
<karl> but now I'm just an unemployed bum
<ctrlER> does annyone know a nice app for mp3 managing?
<karl> mv, cp, ls
<holycow> karl, unemployed and bum are both good things in some instances
<holycow> :)
* karl is loving it
<karl> http://beeroclock.net/highlife.cgi
<topyli> holycow: and the user gets what's left of the RAM: the 64k that was promised
<clynx> hmm ... hi .. i've a small problem with my x server under ubuntu ...
<JaGWiRE`> Hey, I just sucessfully installed ubuntu on my notebook and this is the first distro that worked with wireless 2100 out of the box.
<holycow> topyli, rofl >_>
<XTCboarder> but, i can reach stuff outside my home lan from the other computers...
<holycow> topyli, i think that was the plan all along
<JaGWiRE`> I am very pleased, but hate gnome. Is there any easy way to get KDE on here?
<djm62> ctrlER: what do you mean by "management"?
<XTCboarder> oh, but they are using outside dns....
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, apt-get install kubuntu ... or kde or something like that
<clynx> i cannot change my resolution to any higher resolution greater than 640x480 ... anyone any idea how to fix that?
<topyli> JaGWiRE`: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Burgundavia> JaGWiRE`, install kubuntu-desktop
<XTCboarder> ! i know what to do ;D
<JaGWiRE`> in terminal?
<smouche> JaGWiRE -- install kubuntu-desktop
<topyli> or synaptic if you like clicking stuff :)
<holycow> clynx, you need to change the vertical and horizontal refresh rates in  your /etc/x11/xorg.config file to match the ones for your monitor
<smouche> that's the metapackage that will give you kde
<holycow> clynx, also in there change the resolutions to ones you want
<mainer> jagwire:  www.ubuntuguide.org   www.kubuntu.org
<holycow> clynx, then restart x and you should have all the possible resolutions available to chosse from under system / preferences for that monitor
<floo> can anyone tell me why my apps take so long to load?
<ctrlER> djm62, in windows i used explorer and organize stuff bi folders, in linux there isnt anny file manager good enough for that
<smouche> JaGWiRE -- you can also try irc #kubuntu
<mainer> the meta-package is kubuntu-desktop
<JaGWiRE`> Omg.
<JaGWiRE`> I dunno what password I made for root..
<JaGWiRE`> :(
<karl> that's cos you didn't
<clynx> holycow, thanks ... but i've tried that ...
<XTCboarder> ! but i dunno wjhere to do it xD
<holycow> floo open up system monitor and check whether or not your cpu is maxed out for some reason
<djm62> ctrlER: well, that answers your question, I guess :-/
<holycow> clynx, and?
<karl> ctrler: there's file manager,
<karl> which is ok
<floo> ok
<smouche> JaGWiRE -- just use your regular user password with sudo
<JaGWiRE`> hmm karl?
<karl> but you're right, none of them are as convenient as windows explorer
<ctrlER> djm62, so i was thinkin in using something itunes like
<clynx> the modes seems to be correct, and the refresh rates seems to be correct, too
<JaGWiRE`> sudo??
<camcorder> how can I change defalt viewer from nano to vi?
<djm62> what's the windows file manager got?
<karl> like we said, you just installed, and you don't know your root password
<holycow> clynx, well there are no modes actually, those are calculated automatically, i think you mean resolutions
<floo> no it's not using more than 5% usage
<karl> it's probably because you didn't set one.
<smouche> JaGWiRE -- yes, sudo -- an explanation is available on www.ubuntuguide.org
<karl> djm62: umm, it works smoothly and consistently?
<JaGWiRE`> aite.
<holycow> clynx, *hmmm* hard to say, what driver are you using? vesa? nv?
<ctrlER> CarlK, but it doesent have : right cklick enque in winamp
<karl> yes, you can set that up,
<holycow> floo, okay all apps start slow?
<karl> but linux is still only just getting to that sort atual usefullness
<nickrud> camcorder to change for all users, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<karl> be glad you have ubuntu
<smouche> JaGWiRE -- avoid setting a password for root! just use sudo.
<floo> yes
<clynx> tdfx (it's a voodoo 4 4500 ... )
<karl> which is actually the smartest most helpful one I've used
<ctrlER> karl, i dont use gnome
<djm62> ah
<ctrlER> and i hate nautilus, too flashy
<JaGWiRE`> alright, i created root
<JaGWiRE`> thanks for guide
<djm62> badly...gnome's file manager is pretty capable...especially with mp3 preview
<karl> well, it's all crap then isn't it :)
<holycow> karl, allow me to help you rephrase that " karl but linux is still only just getting polished for joe six pack to use"
<holycow> :_
<holycow> -_-
<ctrlER> djm62, it consumes too mouch resources
<karl> no, it's not even close to joe six pack,sorry
<holycow> ctrlER, rofl, you consider nautilus flashy?
<djm62> ctrlER: sounds relative ;)
<holycow> hahaha :)
<karl> it's getting pretty good for james chardonnay
<holycow> thats trully funny
<Larre> I need help with k3b. Burning data-cd's works just fine, but when i am trying to burn audio-cd's (wav files) is just says "Sending CUE sheet" then nothing more happens. Any ideas?
<karl> but it's not ready for joe six pack yet
<Jet2k5> Hello guys
<Jet2k5> can someone here help me?
<clynx> hmm .. should the refresh rates should be stored under the section "Monitor"?
<holycow> karl, james chardonay? hahaha!
<Jet2k5> a sorta dumb, and quick question
<ctrlER> holycow, thats my opinion
<smouche> more like jimmie amphetamine, if you ask me...
<holycow> karl, i think it is, as long as j6 buys for linux like he buys for a mac ... supported hardware only
<JaGWiRE`> k, getting kubuntu with the apt-get
<benz240> what is the easiest way to move all my emails in Outlook 2003 to Gmail?
<karl> well, its even further from that :)
<djm62> I've never met any of these quasipharmaeutical gents...
<ctrlER> holycow, it dosent users my 1400X1050 resolution correctly, everything is too big
<karl> cos joe six pack goes to frys and buys a comptuer
<karl> and then he never touches it.
<fisken> SeamusLP, thanks, it was the CD as you said :)
<holycow> ctrlER, you mean icons?
<ctrlER> holycow, yup
<holycow> ctrl system / preferences / file management
<JaGWiRE`> Hey.
<holycow> change the size and other setting defaults in there
<Jet2k5> I'll just go ahead and ask
<ctrlER> holycow, i know its configurable, but it still is has a very big footprint
<Jet2k5> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my comp, but this time my router has a WEP key
<holycow> ctrlER, system / preferences / fonts also is usefull for that
<JaGWiRE`> How do I assign spare buttons on my notebook something. Oh, and how do I adjust brightness / sound (on battery on a notebook)
<Jet2k5> and ubuntu is saying that my network doesn't have dhcp
<holycow> ctrlER, oh you mean ram? well *nod* ti has a lot of features, also nautilus is what draws the desktop and panels so yes
<ctrlER> i like something in the likes of mc but for x
<djm62> ctrlER: it's the usual trade-off...time vs space
<ctrlER> holycow, i dont need it to draw my desktop, im using openbox
<djm62> I've used gnome2 on 64M and it wasn't pretty...just usable
<ctrlER> and dont use desktop incons
<holycow> ctrlER, well what you can do is tell gnome not to use nautilus to draw the panels and background, and just not use nautilus and use something else. not sure if you can uninstall it
<JaGWiRE`> I'm curious, because this distrubution is only useful to me if I can adjust brightness / sound on my notebook.
<ctrlER> *icons
<Jet2k5> fg
<karl> jagwire,
<holycow> ctrlER, oh! :) k. in that case i see! hehe cool
<karl> see if you can use the sleep or suspend first!
<djm62> ctrlER: if you insist on a custom set-up, you have no right to complain to anyone else
<JaGWiRE`> Oh, will in a sec.
<JaGWiRE`> Just getting kde.
<karl> try it now
<JaGWiRE`> But it's dling from net.
<JaGWiRE`> I know what suspend does.
<karl> it's a LOT harder to get working :)
<JaGWiRE`> Is it a cmd in terminal or when I try to shutdown (haven't used linux before)
<karl> yeah, but for me for instance, I can't do it with my wireless turned on.
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: when you log out, it should be an option
<ctrlER> holycow, djm62, karl, but do you know some nifty app for mp3 playing and managing?
<karl> or it locks up and needs to be power cycled
<djm62> ctrlER: are you avoiding gtk2 entirely?
<JaGWiRE`> Karl, im on wireless.
<karl> ctrler: no, I'd like somethingn as quick and snappy as windows explorer, and I haven't found it yet.
<JaGWiRE`> Did you have to say that?
<karl> yes :)
<karl> I told you,
<JaGWiRE`> Anyway Karl, I have a switch on my notebook to turn off wireless which does work.
<JaGWiRE`> So that should save me?
<Jet2k5> fff
<karl> you might have more important concerns than sound and volume :)
<JaGWiRE`> I tested the switch earlier, and it did disable wireless =).
<ctrlER> djm62, nop, just use openbox bu use gtk2 apps
<djm62> then again, I'm on wireless and it works fine
<karl> jag: maybe :)
<JaGWiRE`> I figured out sound.
<JaGWiRE`> Just wanna figure out laptop brightness and suspend
<runedude> hey, I just removed all things related to Gnome, and wanted to reinstall Gnome (alot of my settings were messed).. how do I reinstall gnome?
<JaGWiRE`> Then I think nix is my new os
<holycow> karl, explorer isn't fast, it just has a caching feature, nautilus will be as fast when the cahcing daemon is finished/released/ifever
<karl> system->prefs-keyboard shorcuts for the sound?
<JaGWiRE`> :)
<djm62> ctrlER: rhythmbox with gstreamer0.8 mp3 plugin
<karl> that's what I did.
<runedude> And when I try apt-get install gnome, it just gives me a list of dependencies
<karl> holycow: that's nice, but I want something today :)
<karl> linux is alwasy better "tomorrow"
<holycow> karl, haha, so is windows
<djm62> Karl: windows has already been released...enjoy the malware ;)
<ctrlER> djm62, thats just ugly, lol, and it has lots of sh*t i dont need, like all that ipod stuff
<djm62> ctrlER: LOL <sigh>
<Larre> The kdelibs package is broken in hoary. Is the dev team working on it?
<frank__> Larre, you can workaround it
<runedude> hey, I just removed all things related to Gnome, and wanted to reinstall Gnome (alot of my settings were messed).. how do I reinstall gnome? when I do apt-get install gnome it just gives me a list of other things I need to install before I install gnome...
<djm62> ctrlER: that's what I use, it works...I usually manage to avoid clicking on the ipod icon, somehow
<JaGWiRE`> LOL djm62
<smouche> rhythmbox and amarok both -- I hate these media apps that want to "organize" my music directories.
<ctrlER> djm62, i loved an kde app called ar.. something, but it was soooo sloooow
<ctrlER> amarok thats it
<ctrlER> really slow
<djm62> ctrlER: script your own, if you're on such low resources :-/
<frank__> Larre, uninstall knetworkconfig (or whatever the conflict is) install kdelibs-data then reinstall knetworkconf
<ctrlER> and that preview stuff with the album art... does annyone needs that
<holycow> smouche, rofl, i agree.  i never understood 'media organizing' ... i setup some folders, and done.  wtf is the big deal? *shrug*
<Larre> frank__, thanks, ill try. Wait here.
<ctrlER> djm62, im in ee not computer science
<djm62> ctrlER: you mean to say *you* don't need that
<karl> EE all the way!
<xerxes1358> what is the command for giving a listing for the currently running daemons with the corresponding run levels ?
<bluefoxicy> http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=48002  So much for OOo having the best MS Word filter ever
<ctrlER> holycow, agree with yoy
<bluefoxicy> seems like AbiWord does a better job
<ctrlER> djm62, im also a dj too... and i dont need that...
<ctrlER> amarok its just not configurable
<karl> you know where the music is god damnit,  just damn well play it.
<karl> xmms and the j key
<djm62> ctrlER: scripting is scripting...I don't go anywhere near computer science
<ctrlER> j key?
<ctrlER> karl, what do you mean?
<chiddy> runedude, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<karl> jump,
<runedude> ok
<karl> just load the whole tree,
<karl> and then press j to go to a file, with incremental seach of tags
<karl> and you can even just queue from there too.
<ctrlER> djm62, but i olly know c, vb, and pascal
<frank__> Larre, hope it works but I gotta go
<karl> you only need to know C
<bignose-ork> frank__: learn python
<karl> everything else comes after
<smouche> last time I used winamp it "organized" my windows box to such an insane degree, I was afraid to open that app ever again.
<ctrlER> but "hello world" like...
<djm62> ctrlER: I'm sure bash isn't forever beyond you ;)
<bignose-ork> frank__: and you will thus come to learn a lot about more advanced programming techniques
<karl> c, perl, python, all good things.
<bignose-ork> I'd say: learn python first, then C
<karl> depends what you want to write :)
<djm62> "zinf" is an ok lightish media app
<runedude> chiddy: it says alot of dependencies are needed
<bignose-ork> python teaches *good* programming habits, and gets you a very long way
<karl> for EE people, C is much more useful
<frank__> bignose-ork, what are you talking abouit?
<karl> no, you can write horrible code in python quite well thank you bignose
<ctrlER> in linux, (im a newbie) i can tell that all that phyton and other languages are just plain slow
<bignose-ork> all the other "standard" languages make bad programming too easy :-)
<ctrlER> all the apps i have in c are soo fast
<JaGWiRE`> k.
<JaGWiRE`> Just installed kde.
<ctrlER> phyton and stuff is just slow...
<JaGWiRE`> Reboot for efefct to be changed?
* djm62 escapes the theological discussion group
<runedude> chiddy: www.fluxirc.com/log.txt
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: if "fast" is your only criterion, sure.
<Larre> frank__, it worked! Thank you!
<djm62> night all...
<chiddy> runedude, ubuntu-desktop relies on all of the packages required for gnome.. the only thing i can recommend for a good install of gnome is to install that and then go back and remove stuff you don't need
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: most programs have other priorities above "be fast".
<ctrlER> bignose-ork, and in EE i need a low level language
<bignose-ork> frank__: what part are you having trouble with?
<ctrlER> (dont know how to express it better, im not english)
<karl> yeah, python doesn't really do volatile void * very well.
<runedude> chiddy: but i want to install all those dependencies by default
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: a high level language is also useful, for fast prototyping
<karl> bignose: if you have skills, you don't need to to prototype
<ctrlER> what do u mean by fast prototyping?
<karl> you design on paper, the way you should anyway
<nickrud> runedude, you just want your window-manager?
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: i.e. write something very quickly that works, so you can test your design
<runedude> nickrud: i want the desktop too, and all the programs that come w/ it.
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: then make it fast after you know it will work
<ctrlER> ahh, ic
<karl> yes, but doing memory mapped IO is kinda difficult in python :)
<karl> the concept is very sound,
<ctrlER> well, im not in *that* level of knowledge
<nickrud> then you get all the dependencies :)
<CountDown> where is win32codecs kept these days?
<chiddy> runedude, try sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<runedude> ok
<djm62> if you have any skills, you have more than one strategy to solve problems
<chiddy> nickrud, but that text file he has syas that the dependencies aren't going to be installed
<bignose-ork> indeed
<mindmedic> CountDown, in the marillat repository :)
<nickrud> runedude, ?
<runedude> chiddy: same thing
<ctrlER> but back to topic (my topic) i think that linux really needs something like explorer...
<bignose-ork> impressive programmers are impressive not because of their deep skill with *one* tool
<runedude> nickrud: lol... i have to type them all in?
<bignose-ork> but because they have a wide range of tools and skills
<chiddy> runedude, if that doesn't work you might be missing something in your sources.list can you post /etc/apt/sources.list?
<djm62> ctrlER: gmc? rox-filer
<xerxes1358> can no one answer my question here ?
<nickrud> no, no, just gimme 3
<CountDown> don't you mean 5|<1LL2 ?
<sysop> Just finished setting up and installing my AMD64 system with Ubuntu64...all I can say is WOW!! :-)
<xerxes1358> what is the command for giving a listing for the currently running daemons with the corresponding run levels ?
<nickrud> the biggies
<ctrlER> i spend way to much time organizing my music in folders...
<CountDown> mindmedic: Thanks.  I'll look for it.
<mindmedic> its in the ubuntu wiki :9
<ctrlER> djm62, gmc? i tried rox
<smouche> hmmm -- well I still dislike the concept, but for what it does, I gotta say amarok does it damn well!
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: no such direct mapping exists in Unix
<thegreedyturtle> ctrlER: that's what you deserve for swiping gigs of music off the 'net ;)
<djm62> ctrlER: gnome midnight commander...might be up your street
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: check the /etc/rcN.d/ directory for your current runlevel N
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: check 'sudo netstat -ap' for running network processes
<runedude> chiddy: http://69.64.40.89/sources.txt
<thegreedyturtle> xerxes1358: ps -a
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: the correspondence is up to you
<ctrlER> djm62, ill try that
<djm62> ctrlER: or even just midnight commander in terminal...always going to be faster than manipulating a mouse to edit essentially textual data
<bignose-ork> mmmm, midnight commander
<thegreedyturtle> xerxes1358: sorry, ps -A, but i don't think that helps you with run levels
<karl> xtree gold
<xerxes1358> bignose-ork, there exist such a thing in FreeBSD (which is a fully unix os)
<djm62> less friendly, but faster...
<ctrlER> djm62, problem with mc is i cant get it to open videos and go back to the mc, it stays in console...
<xerxes1358> bignose-ork, gentoo has it too btw: rc-status -a thanks btw
<cyphase> It's a strange world
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: I'm not sure what you want to see.  the daemons running may not have anything to do with the runlevel start/stops, so what is it you want such a tool to show you?
<ctrlER> i cant apt-get install gmc
<chiddy> runedude, are you using hoary or warty?
<ctrlER> :(
<JaGWiRE`> WTF? Just installed kubunte with the apt-get install cmd or whatever was told to me, I rebooted, it logged in with the kubuntu thing, but now i'm back in gnome on desktop, etc.
<JaGWiRE`> hmm?
<djm62> I used to just use fluxbox with zsh and _mad_completion_skillz_ for my file management
<xerxes1358> bignose-ork, suppose I add sshd to boot level how do I this in ubunto ? In gentoo it is like this: rc-update add sshd boot
<karl> djm:  heh,
<bignose-ork> JaGWiRE`: do the thing to the other thing.
<karl> I'm moving from windows purely for a proper shell ;)
<JaGWiRE`> ?
<djm62> when I was short on RAM and CPU
<ctrlER> _mad_completion_skillz?
<bignose-ork> JaGWiRE`: or do you have some more specific detail of what you did?
<JaGWiRE`> Uhh..
<JaGWiRE`> Typed the cmd.. clciked y..
<xerxes1358> karl, ever heard of cygwin ? :)
<JaGWiRE`> Selected kde as default dm.
<bignose-ork> JaGWiRE`: typed what command?
<ctrlER> fluxbox in my laptop takes forever to load and cpu goes to 100
<cyphase> It's a strange world when the three most powerful people in the US are called Dick, Bush, and Rice
<chiddy> runedude: if your using hoary, comment out the two warty lines at the bottom of the file
<runedude> chiddy: hoary
<karl> cd /cygdrive/d/fuckoffthat'sapaininthearse
<ctrlER> but i love openbox
<runedude> gotcha
<djm62> ctrlER: programmable tab completion...you type "madplay "<tab> and it only shows you media files
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: 'man update-rc.d'
<karl> I have zsh and unxutils and all sorts of things, and it's generally bearable,
<JaGWiRE`> Um... Rebooted, got some errors where it replaced some number shit (i think it was for kde), then it automatically rebooted and I was in kubuntu login screeen.
<runedude> chiddy: ok, should it sshould work now?
<nickrud> JaGWiRE`, you need to select your session at the login screen
<xerxes1358> bignose-ork, yes, thats what I wanted. thanks
<JaGWiRE`> So log out?
<runedude> nope, still wants all those dependencies
<bignose-ork> xerxes1358: np
<djm62> combine that with smart globbing and it's pretty nice...the trick is getting a nice .zshrc (IE borrow and adapt one)
<ctrlER> djm62, my main problem with file managers is the search funtion... they dont have it...
<chiddy> also not sure about this but change lines that look like this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted (so there is a slash after the last part of the URL)
<CountDown> mindmedic: Hm.  I added deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main to /etc/apt/sources.list, updated, and tried to install win32codecs, but apt says it can't find the package.
<nickrud> yup, you can choose either kde or gnome on the login screen.
<djm62> ctrlER: what sort of search option?
<chiddy> runedude: also not sure about this but change lines that look like this deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted (so there is a slash after the last part of the URL)
<ctrlER> explorer like...
<runedude> chiddy:
<runedude> maybe i should apt-setup ?
<XTCboarder> ;D
<djm62> ctrlER: I haven't used windows for a few years....I remember it grinding away at disks
<XTCboarder> it's working!
<chiddy> i'm not sure what that is, but have you done sudo apt-get update
<runedude> yes
<ctrlER> grinding away? dont understand... sorry (im portuguese)
<runedude> chiddy: i have.
<CountDown> ctrlER: Constantly accessing the disk.
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: thrashing; accessing too much
<chiddy> runedude, that is very strange then...
<djm62> it seems to search through all of the files and makes noise and slowly brings up a list
<bignose-ork> ctrlER: thus making a grinding noise :-)
<runedude> chiddy: yep
<djm62> like "find" on nix
<JaGWiRE`> Alright, now i'm in kde.
<djm62> and unlike "locate" on nix
<JaGWiRE`> How do I suspend, or hibernate in windows terms?
<runedude> chiddy: hmm..
<runedude> im wondering whats wrong
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: what kind of computer are you using?  graphics card?
<JaGWiRE`> A sony z1rap notebook.
<chiddy> runedude, apt-setup is just a way to add sources to your sources.list
<JaGWiRE`> A 16 mbit ati mobility piece of crap.
<JaGWiRE`> Centrino chipset, 1.5 ghz pentium m dothian I beleive.
<runedude> chiddy: but, maybe i should clear my file, then redo the sources.list
<ubuntu> ...
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Do you know which driver your graphics card is using?
<JaGWiRE`> No clue to be honest.
<chiddy> runedude, you could try that but not sure how far it would really get you
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JaGWiRE`> Anyway to save xchat login settings? getting sick of re-typing em, lol.
<djm62> hmm...gnome find isn't much better :-/
<XTCboarder> xappe shorewall starts on boot?
<JaGWiRE`> In linux look = cd and then ls?
<CountDown> djm62: Did you try locate?
<runedude> chiddy: maybe if i install Xfree first
<CountDown> Jafar: Kind of.
<chiddy> well if your using hoary xorg should be installed
<runedude> chiddy: i uninstallled it for awhile
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, they should be saved automatically.   be sure to CLOSE XCHAT MANUALLY before loggin gout. if you log out before xchat closes, xchat will be terminated before ti has a chance to write to the config file in  your home directory
<djm62> CountDown: yeah, I'm familiar with both find and locate...I was wondering if gnome find file used inotify or anything nice like that
<CountDown> Jafar: type "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<chiddy> runedude, in that case you should install xorg
<runedude> apt-get install xorg?
<JaGWiRE`> k.
<djm62> but it looks like they're keeping it dumb until  the mono stuff comes in
<JaGWiRE`> Now, letme cd and ls /etc
<CountDown> djm62: Can't help you there.  Does GNOME desktop use inotify to update icons?
<nickrud> djm62, there's a package called gnome-find, gtk1, but I is pretty complete
<JaGWiRE`> oh, can't cd there, it's .conf
<nickrud> s/I/is
<nickrud> eh
<chiddy> runedude, i think its sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<runedude> meh, k
<JaGWiRE`> Wheres file manager in ubuntu?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: You don't need to cd, just type the whole path like I did.
<djm62> nickrud: ?
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, places / home / desktop
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, that opens up nautilus, the default file manager
<XTCboarder> does shorewall start on boot?
<XTCboarder> !!
<darcy> hi, first time ubuntu user.
<XTCboarder> hi darcy
<holycow> hi darcy
<darcy> hi XTC
<CountDown> word.
<JaGWiRE`> Places / home?
<JaGWiRE`> Huh, wheres that?
<JaGWiRE`> :D
<djm62> nickrud: I'm testing the default "Find Files" dialogue to see if it searches in my .sxw files...doesn't seem to
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Sure.
<nickrud> jumped in, did't read back enough :) beagle is when I switch :)
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, are you using gnome? right next to applications top left
<JaGWiRE`> No, kde.
<darcy> ubuntu on an iBook G4 is a good match. Couldn't get other distros to work well.
<djm62> nickrud: yeah...can't get it to compile usefully on hoary :-/
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, oh, thats konqueror then, not sure wher ein the kde menu it's found
<djm62> darcy: how well? sound/airport?
<frankgrimes> does anyone know what package contains c library manpages?
<darcy> dm62: sound is fine, airport I haven't figured out yet
<djm62> darcy: accelerated gfx?
* djm62 lusts after ppc hardware and apple design
<darcy> djm62: can't say. How do I check?
<JaGWiRE`> i'm in xorg.conf
<djm62> darcy: run tuxracer ;)
<JaGWiRE`> Now, what?
<darcy> it defaulted to 1024x768 at least
<darcy> k
<djm62> darcy: or glxinfo
<JaGWiRE`> ection "Screen"
<JaGWiRE`> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<JaGWiRE`> 	Device		"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9000 (M6 LY)"
<JaGWiRE`> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<JaGWiRE`> I'm at 1400x1050, which is same as in windows.
<runedude> chiddy: i think i have it now
<JaGWiRE`> I don't have a raedon 9000 moblity, but some other pos though.
<runedude> maybe not tho
<XTCboarder> how do i make shorewall run automatically on startup?
<JaGWiRE`> ection "Device"
<JaGWiRE`> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9000 (M6 LY)"
<JaGWiRE`> 	Driver		"ati"
<JaGWiRE`> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<JaGWiRE`> Hmm??
<darcy> ubuntu has pauses everywhere. I haven't figured it out yet. Launching a terminal takes more than 5 seconds.
<JaGWiRE`> This okay to suspend?
<darcy> glxinfo dumped out a LOT of stuff. Where should I be looking?
<holycow> XTCboarder, shorewall doesn't start automatically, its just a frontend for iptables, iptables will start automatically if you installed shorewall because that install iptables
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown
<djm62> JaGWiRE`best to just test it
<chiddy> runedude, does it work now?
<JaGWiRE`> Hm..
<JaGWiRE`> k, brb.
<djm62> darcy: Direct Rendering: Yes or No?
<darcy> looking...
<XTCboarder> holycow, but you have to run scripts everytime u start linux cause iptables won't save the configuration....
<darcy> Direct rendering: yes
<djm62> glxinfo|grep ender
<CountDown> JaGWiRE``: yep?  i'm back now.
<XTCboarder> so you have to run shorewall on every boot
<holycow> XTCboarder, it has to, iptables rules are stored in /etc somewhere
<darcy> name of display: :0.0
<darcy> display: :0  screen: 0
<darcy> direct rendering: Yes
<darcy> server glx vendor string: SGI
<darcy> server glx version string: 1.2
<CountDown> JaGWiRE``: Ah, I see.  Okay, you're running the default driver.  This is good.
<XTCboarder> but i had another script that did that
<CountDown> JaGWiRE``: Ah, I see.  Okay, you're running the default driver.  This is good.
<JaGWiRE`> Okay, I didn't see suspend in the logout options.
<kakalto> I'll be back
<djm62> darcy: that's pretty cool..in the worst case for airport, you can use any /linux/ supported pcmcia card rather than an apple-blessed one
<runedude> hmm
<JaGWiRE`> I saw it in gnome, but now in kde I don't see it.
<darcy> I had to work hard to get web browsing to work from the default install.
<XTCboarder> and it wouldn't keep the config on reboots so ui had to rerun my script on every boot
<JaGWiRE`> Is this option not available?
<runedude> chiddy: not really
<CountDown> JaGWiRE``: The suspend options aren't there..
<runedude> pops up with the list of dependecies
<runedude> want the log?
<JaGWiRE`> Not in kde, I saw it in gnme though
<darcy> all kinds of different DNSs and Hosts got installed. I ahd to remove them all before any web pages would display in firefox. Timeouts otherwise.
<chiddy> runedude, is it still the same list as before?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: ATI's other driver (flgrx) conflicts with suspend.
<runedude> chiddy: yea
<djm62> strange :-/
<runedude> apt-setup
<darcy> ftp and whatever were lightning fast, so I was quite confufsed.
<runedude> wanted to get off of older mirrors
<holycow> XTCboarder, something is wrong with the setup thats all, you can setup rules manually for ip tables in /etc or you can use somethign like shorewall that does it for you
<chiddy> runedude, i can probably upload my sources.list if you want to try that
<ircbot_> hey anyone know exactly how to extend the timeout for sudo?  i have read man sudoers, but i still don't know where to add the timestamp_timeout line...
<JaGWiRE`> Okay countdown.
<runedude> chiddy: yes please:)
<JaGWiRE`> Now, I don't see a suspend option..
<JaGWiRE`> :(
<djm62> darcy: how much memory are you on?
<darcy> djm62: 640mb
<holycow> XTCboarder, unfortunately i don't know how to debug that, it's a wee bit out of my scope of knowledge right now
<XTCboarder> yeah, but that's not "iptables"
<chiddy> runedude, http://www.dieburnbot.com/sources.txt
<runedude> ok
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay, now type "cat /etc/modules"
<XTCboarder> it another thingie i dunno how's it called
<XTCboarder> anyway
<JaGWiRE`> in terminal
<JaGWiRE`> or konquer?
<djm62> darcy: you got DMA enabled on the disk?
<XTCboarder> i found that shorewall is installed for reboots
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: In terminal.
<XTCboarder> ;D
<darcy> djm62: not sure. How do I check?
<karljp> is there something like acdsee/irfanview for linux?
<djm62> darcy: hdparm /dev/hda
<darcy> k
<JaGWiRE`> djm62 darcy: you got DMA enabled on the disk?
<JaGWiRE`> oops
<JaGWiRE`> wrong copy
<XTCboarder> karljp, gthums
<XTCboarder> *gthumbs
* djm62 has a sense of deja vu
<JaGWiRE`> ide-cd
<JaGWiRE`> ide-disk
<JaGWiRE`> ide-generic
<JaGWiRE`> lp
<JaGWiRE`> mousedev
<XTCboarder> now i gotta get flashmx to run under wine
<JaGWiRE`> psmouse
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: You should use my nick when you send a message to me so it gets highlighted and I see it easier.
<JaGWiRE`> sbp2
<JaGWiRE`> sr_mod
<ircbot_> anyone know an aptable wifi finder?  something like kismet?
<XTCboarder> and i'm all set
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay.
<karljp> like kismet, only for every card, not just kismet cards?
<darcy> djm62: dma is on
<holycow> karljp, or gtksee
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Use a text editor to add the line "apm" to the file /etc/modules
<djm62> darcy: I can't see why the pauses then :(
<JaGWiRE`> Text editor? Like open office word processor?
<holycow> *ew* never mind gtksee is terrible
<holycow> haha
<djm62> JaGWiRE` for a pure text editor, gedit is better
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: APM stands for Advanced Power Management.  There is another, newer power management utility called ACPI, but it doesn't work very well yet.
<CountDown> djm62: I think JaGWiRE` is in KDE.
<djm62> d'oh
<runedude> chiddy: i did apt-get update and it loaded all of them but
<holycow> karljp, oh i meant gqview ... thats decent too
<darcy> djm62: thanks for suggesting a few things just the same :)
<runedude> chiddy: what should I do for gnome now?
<runedude> ubuntu-desktop?
<JaGWiRE`> I am in kubuntu.
<JaGWiRE`> I have used open office to open the document, but cannot type as it is "Read-only"
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Speaking of which, if you're so new to Linux/Ubuntu, why are you using kubuntu instead of regular Ubuntu?
<chiddy> runedude, yup same as before, except hopefully it will work now
<darcy> djm62: my next challenge is getting a DVD to play. The default player in Gnome doesn't do it. I'll be trying VLC next
<JaGWiRE`> Must I somehow change premissions to this document?
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown, because i've used gnome before in fedor and hate it.
<JaGWiRE`> :)
<djm62> darcy: I guess it must be loading a lot...I bet if you open the terminal and it takes ages, then you shut it and reload it will take no time
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, right click on file
<darcy> what distro-similar packages does ubunto use? Debian?
<runedude> chiddy: doesnt, wants all those ubuntu-desktop requirements.. (dependencies)
<djm62> darcy: yeah, .debs
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, a lot of things in windows and gnome crossover
<darcy> djm62: launching  a second instance even with one open, is a 6-10 sec load
<darcy> makes no sense
<darcy> I may run top and watch  next time
<djm62> that really doesn't :-/
<JaGWiRE`> Alright.
<JaGWiRE`> Right clicked it
<JaGWiRE`> I think I need to be in root to change anything.
<JaGWiRE`> Eh?
<djm62> 640M should be enough for anyone...
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: In a terminal, type "sudo openoffice /etc/modules"
<djm62> ;)
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, if you own the file no, right click/properties/permissions
<chiddy> runedude, maybe your missing something else that the other packages depend on... try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, if someone else 'own's the file naturally you cannot change permissions
<runedude> chiddy: ok
<CountDown> holycow: I don't think JaGWiRE` should change the permissions on that file, right?
<darcy> djm62: whoah, launching vi in a terminal window gives this error: unable to lookup muse via gethostbyname()
<holycow> JaGWiRE`, if someone else owns the file you need to start konqueror as root, and right click/.... from there
<darcy> ok, sudo vi that is
<JaGWiRE`> Thanks.
<JaGWiRE`> Alright, put apm in there at bottom.
<darcy> muse is my host name
<holycow> CountDown, i'm assuming he is using open office to open a file on his desktop?
<JaGWiRE`> Now lets see when I go to start what happens.
<djm62> darcy: wow...you have a sick computer
<JaGWiRE`> No, it still isn't there?
<darcy> just a default install LOL!
<darcy> of 5.04
<JaGWiRE`> Yeah, so I take it that I have to reboot
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Here.
<CountDown> So, is this a test?
<leafw> any powerpc user with problems using wireless LANs with encryption?
<cubis> Hi all
<darcy> leafw: I've yet to cross that bridge, but it's on my to-do list
<djm62> darcy: does your /etc/network/interfaces look sane?
<darcy> djm62: checking
<leafw> darcy: I was using kwifimanager and it only works in non-encrypted LANs, which is useless.
<darcy> leafw: I'd say
<JaGWiRE`> Sorry, closed xchat byacedently.
<djm62> are you kde people all on kubuntu?
<leafw> darcy: do you plan on fixing code or figuring out how to properly configure the thing, perhaps from config files instead of GUIs ?
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown
<darcy> djm62: auto lo, iface lo inet loopback, mapping hotplug, script grep, map eht0, iface eth0 inet dhcp, auth eth0 (lines of file sans comments)
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Here.
<darcy> leafw: I have no idea. I'm a little new to linux, can do some rpms, some light compiling and use guis, so I can't say!
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: By the way, I didn't like RedHat either, but Ubuntu GNOME is really nice.  FYI.
<darcy> leafw: I'll probably search, read and follow footsteps
<djm62> that's sane
<JaGWiRE`> I didn't like suse either.
<leafw> darcy: ok, just wondering. I am new to linux too, I use bsd
<JaGWiRE`> :).
<darcy> djm62: ok, cool.
<cubis> I've a problem, look, i got Windows and Ubuntu on my PC, something happend some time ago and the disk got fucked (i mean.. the geometry or something like that.. it can't read partition's name), so i can't use fdisk, cfdisk, i wanna make a new partition to make my own LFS, but i wanna know if i can save my Ubuntu distro on a CD (or i other HD), format all the hard disk and put it back..
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown, i'm in control panel in mouse properties and don't see where I can change speed of it. it's really killing me cause it's moving to fast!
<leafw> darcy: there isn't much on powerpc. I bet 99.99 powerpc users run macosx.
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Hang on, what are we trying to do now?
<darcy> leafw: I dual boot. :)
<runedude> chiddy: well, that didnt work
<darcy> software reasons
<runedude> yes , it did upgrade alot of packages
<darcy> can't live without Logic Express. :)
<JaGWiRE`> Nevermind fixed it.
<runedude> but it didnt really help the ubuntu-desktop problem
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown, suspend my notebook.
<JaGWiRE`> Thats what )
<whiteknight> hey i run ubuntu ppc
<leafw> darcy: I just don't like macosx, but so far I won't install linux until I can get wifi
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Right.  Okay, have you added "apm" to "/etc/modules"?
<darcy> whiteknight: you get 5 second delays when you launch a term window from gnome
<darcy> leafw: it's unix, I'm happy about that. Great workflow platform for mysql/php and web dev.
<whiteknight> darcy, no
<darcy> I have a blast with it.
<JaGWiRE`> Yes, I hav.e
<TestDummy> Er, yeah. Is there a way I can install a firewall?
<skreet> Hey how can I find the size of a folder and it's contents?
<whiteknight> leafw, what wireless do you want?
<TestDummy> I remember using Firestarter or whatever with Warty..
<runedude> chiddy: maybe my luck with gnome isnt good, maybe kde might offer a better shot?
<Levander> Can't remember how to prevent the icon from showing up on the desktop when something is mounted.  Anybody remember what I set to prevent this?
<darcy> whiteknight: k. Can't figure out why I get so many pauses trying to do things like click on UI elements and launch apps.
<djm62> maybe breezy should be more optimised...
<chiddy> runedude, then this is my last suggestion... run the huge command located here: http://www.dieburnbot.com/big_command.txt
<leafw> darcy: just to use 128 bit encryption.
<whiteknight> darcy, what is your machine
<darcy> whiteknight: iBook 933MHz 640MB ram
<darcy> 32MB video
<djm62> although optimised for time or memory?
<darcy> ati mobility 9200 m9
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay, now look at the first non-commented entry in "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Levander> skreet: du -sh <directory>
<karljp> umm, if my kernel just oopsed, and Lost my mouse
<karljp> how can I get it back?
<runedude> ok chiddy
<Levander> skreet: the h is optional, stands for "human readable"
<whiteknight> darcy, how strange, i'm running the 800mhz iBook
<skreet> Levander, du = disk usage?
<whiteknight> darcy, hoary?
<darcy> whiteknight: hoary 5.04
<JaGWiRE`>  menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<JaGWiRE`> that?
<chiddy> runedude, its up to you, to install kde you have to run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Levander> skreet: yeah
<darcy> whiteknight: it makes no sense. I do a 'top' and there's nothing sucking cpu
<whiteknight> darcy, okay, i'm running breezy
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown
<Levander> djm62: is hoary slower than warty for you?
<darcy> what's breezy?
<darcy> different version?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: type "less /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<whiteknight> darcy, the development version
<cubis> I've a problem, look, i got Windows and Ubuntu on my PC, something happend some time ago and the disk got fucked (i mean.. the geometry or something like that.. it can't read partition's name), so i can't use fdisk, cfdisk, i wanna make a new partition to make my own LFS, but i wanna know if i can save my Ubuntu distro on a CD (or i other HD), format all the hard disk and put it back..
<darcy> ah
<runedude> chiddy: that "big" command returns problems
<cubis> Somebody can help me?
<whiteknight> darcy, will be released in october
<darcy> whiteknight: are iso's available for it?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Are you familiar with the "less" command?
<darcy> whiteknight: oh ok
<chiddy> runedude, what kind?
<whiteknight> darcy, no, don't recommend it unless experienced, breaks alot
<Levander> cubis: parted will back up an entire partition if that's what you want
<CountDown> cubis: ATARI 2600.
<runedude> chiddy: needs other packages installed..
<whiteknight> darcy, there really shouldn't be a delay
<Levander> cubis: gparted for the gnome front end to it
<darcy> whiteknight: k
<JaGWiRE`> No.
<ircbot_> anyone gotten kismet to work well on ubuntu?  it lags my computer like all kinds of hell on fire.
<JaGWiRE`> I have just used it though and got a smaller amount of data.
<djm62> Levander: I can't compare...I just got a computer
<TestDummy> Is there a way I can install a firewall?
<JaGWiRE`> Now, what  is considered non-command entry?
<darcy> whiteknight: I know, it makes no sense. If I run top, there's no cpu load at all, and it just sits there on "starting terminal" in the window switching panel
<leafw> whiteknight : do you use wireless ?
<darcy> for 5 or more seconds and then it pops up
<whiteknight> leafw, yes
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Are you still in KDE?
<JaGWiRE`> Yeah.
<darcy> and when I do 'sudo vi' on a file, I get a weird hostname lookup error
<leafw> whiteknight : with encryption?
<cubis> So, i cant put it back on my PC with out problem?
<djm62> but it's never going to be a bad thing to be more responsive
<cubis> i can*
<whiteknight> leafw, no
<Levander> djm62: some guy last night on here were saying warty was faster for than hoary for him, but for me, they did optimize hoary a lot over hoary, sure they will do the same for breezy
<darcy> sudo: unable to lookup muse via gethostbyname()
<whiteknight> leafw, don't nead it
<runedude> chiddy: im starting to think ubuntu hates me.
<CountDown> I'm not familiar enough with KDE to know what apps, JaGWiRE.
<leafw> whiteknight : I can't get it to work wtih kubuntu, I wonder if gubuntu is different.
<darcy> runedude: and mine's the turtle edition. :)
<djm62> Levander: but optimisation is a trade off...it might be slower on machines with low memory
<chiddy> runedude, lol, i think you have  a lot of dependencies that are missing
<whiteknight> leafw, what card are you using?
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown
<Levander> darcy: on my machine it is using less memory
<runedude> chiddy: there must be SOMEthing in apt to make it install ALL required dependencies, aye?
<Levander> cubis: that's a problem with your name server, try nslookup to see if you can look anything up
<leafw> whiteknight : airport (not extreme)
<whiteknight> leafw, have you ever got encryption working?
<calc> anyone know when evolution libs stuff is going to get fixed in breezy?
<Levander> nobody remembers how to keep that icon from showing up on my desktop whenever I mount something?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: After you type "less /boot/grub/menu.lst", use the arrow keys to scroll up or down.
<leafw> whiteknight : with macosx yes, not with ubuntu.
<calc> its still not installable yet
<Levander> djm62: and it's faster
<whiteknight> calc, no, i've had to change to thunderbird
<djm62> calc: nobody knows...that's the fun of development
<usual> hi calc
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: What is the first non-empty line of text that doesn't begin with #?
<calc> djm62: so what is the problem, the libraries are broken sourcewise, or just someone hasn't had time to build them?
* calc could join motu and fix the stuff if needed
<chiddy> runedude, well it could be that you ahve installed something that wasn't made for ubuntu and is a more recent version and ubuntu needs an older one and so can't install all of the other packages that depend on it... i would try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to see if kde will install and if that doesn't work my only recommendation is a format and clean install of ubuntu
<whiteknight> leafw, i'm sure it'll work
<usual> is the breezy merge with sid still going on and will it be a very long proccess
<JaGWiRE`> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-38
<JaGWiRE`> That is the first.
<runedude> chiddy: i tried kde, didnt work, meh
<djm62> Levander: that clearly isn't the experience of everybody...I can't tell, I just bought a computer, and the only OS it's ever run has been hoary
<runedude> i upgraded from debian
<leafw> whiteknight : yes, but it isn't now ... just annoying, and I feel helpless about it.
<darcy> haha, I put in an audio cd, nothing happened. So I launched the cd player. 34 seconds into music playback, the cd audio player opens up a second instance.
<whiteknight> leafw, what exactly is the problem
<Levander> djm62: what are others experience with upgrading to hoary?
<runedude> I put in the sources for ubuntu, then apt-get upgraded.
<JaGWiRE`> Countodwn
<djm62> Levander: you mentioned people saying it was slower
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay.  Two lines below that should start with "kernel", right?
<Levander> djm62: that was just one guy that i was talking to last night, that's in no way scientific
<chiddy> runedude, debian might have some packages then that aren't quite compatible... i would just do a format and everything should work fine then
<admx> Has anyone tried NetworkManager with Ubuntu 5.04?
<leafw> whiteknight : kubuntu kwifimanager ignores encryption config. But there's no warning anywhere that will tell you so. Hoary 5.04.
<runedude> chiddy: problem is, i lost my cds..
<JaGWiRE`> kernel          /boot/memtest86+.bin
<JaGWiRE`> Affirmative countdown
<JaGWiRE`> =)
<runedude> and my cdburner wont work :(
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Are you using XChat right now?
<JaGWiRE`> Yeah.
<djm62> Levander: nor is your experience, or mine
<whiteknight> leafw, on ubuntu gnome, network settings allows WEP to be entered
<darcy> anyone install KDE using ubuntu 5.04?
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown, Yes I am.
<whiteknight> leafw, if you wanted to really check you could do it via the command line
<djm62> but someone on here is complaining about speed issues on a powerful mac
<leafw> whiteknight : in powerpc ?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: You can use the TAB key to tab-complete nicks.  :)
<darcy> djm62: is my iBook considered a powerful mac? :)
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Do you have a dual boot system?
<usual> is anyone here using breezy
<JaGWiRE`> CountDown, I sure as hell do.
<whiteknight> darcy, it should work, mine does
<Levander> djm62: but they've stated they were trying to optimize breezy, i was just saying that in my experience they did with hoary.  You were one talking about everyone's experience
<whiteknight> leafw, yeah
<djm62> darcy: lots of memory, quite fast processor...I wouldn't mind one
<whiteknight> leafw, depending on what you answered
<darcy> whiteknight: kde that is?
<JaGWiRE`> CountDown,  It is running what ubuntu installed in the MBR, Xp is obviously my 2nd os, by not by chocie :).
<whiteknight> darcy, you running kde?
<djm62> Levander: not everyone's experience is the logical opposite of everyone's experience
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay, look for the first section that starts with "title           Ubuntu"
<chiddy> runedude, if you have diskettes you could make a few boot disks and install suse or mandrake using FTP and then burn a cd?
<leafw> whiteknight : I launched kwifimanager from the command line. I'm using the livecd. Using kernel 'live', the app prints nothing. Using the 'live-powerpc', it prints 'can't config card' or something similar.
<darcy> djm62: It's a great laptop. But it has issues. Bottom left corner closest to me cracked without ever being dropped. And the ink has disappeared off keys on two different keyboards. One after a year, and the second one in two months.
<djm62> Levander: one person feels differently, it's not everyone's experience
<darcy> whiteknight: no, just default gnome
<Levander> djm62: are u a troll
<Levander> ?
<runedude> chiddy: i dont have any :(
<darcy> whiteknight: I prefer kde though
<runedude> i dont think so atleast
<whiteknight> leafw, sorry to ask but are you new to linux?
<djm62> Levander: purely down to your own judgement
<runedude> i do have a cdburner on this comp, but it doesnt work properly.
<leafw> whiteknight : right.
<JaGWiRE`> CountDown, title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<JaGWiRE`> root            (hd0,8)
<JaGWiRE`> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro quiet splash
<JaGWiRE`> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<JaGWiRE`> savedefault
<JaGWiRE`> boot
<JaGWiRE`> :)
<djm62> Levander: although flames should be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic
<leafw> whiteknight : no offence, I'm a freebsd guy.
<whiteknight> leafw, open up a console and type sudo iwconfig
<Levander> djm62: you're headed to offtopic then?
<djm62> nope, but feel free ;)
<chiddy> runedude, sorry then can't help you out unless you live close to me.. but i doubt it, try posting at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and good luck
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay change "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro quiet splash" to "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro acpi=off quiet splash"
<djm62> just don't want the channel going offtopic
<Zugot> any bad breezy stories to share?
<leafw> I'm on osx now, but I will. I'll go read about iwconfig. Thanks.
<JaGWiRE`> How do I do that? :D
<runedude> chiddy: hmm
<runedude> maybe i should just go back to debian :P
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Basically, just add "acpi=off" in the right place.
<JaGWiRE`> ANd what does that do/.
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Oops, I forgot you can't edit it yet.
<chiddy> runedude, that could be an idea :)
<whiteknight> leafw, have a look here http://www.ibiblio.org/john/linux-wep.html
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: The default Ubuntu kernel uses ACPI for power management.  ACPI and APM don't work well together.
<leafw> whiteknight : thanks, I'll check it.
<runedude> chiddy: mmk :(
<runedude> i wanted ubuntu tho
<whiteknight> leafw, nw
<runedude> ill fix my cdburner later
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown.
<runedude> HP is gay and doesnt release their firmware off their site
<runedude> !!
<JaGWiRE`> In control panel, I do see acpi.
<JaGWiRE`> I have just took a look.
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: You've already added APM as a module separate from the kernel by adding "apm" to /etc/modules.
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Are you able to turn ACPI off?
<Zugot> don't *downgrade* back to debian
<JaGWiRE`> Where?
<darcy> darn, can't install VLC. Can't find it in apt-get.
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: From the control panel?
<JaGWiRE`> In button actions, it doesn't show itself enabled.
<JaGWiRE`> It says I must enable ti for buttons or something.
<JaGWiRE`> Why don't I just use acpi?? LOL?
<djm62> darcy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<JaGWiRE`> CountDown,
<djm62> darcy: should sort you for DVDs and similar
<runedude> Zugot: why?
<chiddy> runedude, i'm using a cendyne burner that i can't even get working at all
<darcy> djm62: great, thanks!
<runedude> Zugot: I have no other options.
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: With ACPI, you lose about 10% of your battery life per hour when in suspend.  APM is much less.
<JaGWiRE`> Oh, I see countdown.
<Hobocop> :)
<runedude> Zugot: I cant even get to X on ubuntu, so whats ubuntu got to hold me?
<JaGWiRE`> WIll apm have the option so that when I push my power button, it will go hibernate? etc
<Hobocop> hey guys and gals, I was wondering if I could set some sort of command to take a screenshot and save it in a folder every thirty seconds with a certain name
<runedude> chiddy: if hp released their shit, we'd have no problem
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Hibernate is different from suspend.  I don't know if that will work with your laptop.  It doesn't work on mine yet, but I have an IBM.
<Hobocop> or should I get some sort of program to do that:)
<runedude> Zugot: heh, you live in arnold?
<jintxo> Hobocop, to make a screenshot ue the command "import", you could program na "import" command with cron or write a script...
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Are you logged in as root right now?
<djm62> Hobocop: a certain name, or a different name each time?
<icebalm> runedude: what's this about hp?
<JaGWiRE`> no.
<JaGWiRE`> Want me to go log in as root?
<Hobocop> oh yes cron jobs :)
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: No.
<JaGWiRE`> "Su root"
<JaGWiRE`> ?
<runedude> icebalm: i was stating, HP doesnt release their firmware, you gotta get a new CD and order that from them
<jintxo> import is an ImageMagick utility I believe...
<djm62> Hobocop: cron jobs aren't good for "every 30s" tasks
<icebalm> runedude: firmware for what?
<Hobocop> :'(
<XplOzIon> hi all
<djm62> Hobocop: but a very small script with a loop and the "sleep" command would be fine
<runedude> icebalm: their cdwriter
<Hobocop> same name
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: From a terminal window, type "sudo openoffice /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<icebalm> runedude: which one?
<Hobocop> ok so what language would I be writing this in lmao
<XplOzIon> where do i put sound themes? what folder?
<runedude> Zugot: you seem to have the same IP range as me. Lol
<runedude> icebalm: 9500 series
<darcy> djm62: on that page you sent, it says to get something for playing aac audio. It says to use "sudo apt-get -t unstable install gstreamer0.8-faad". I do, and get this error:E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-faad
<djm62> darcy: have you added the repositories it suggests?
<Hobocop> djm62: What language would I write this in? lmao I will have to learn it ;)
<darcy> djm62: oh. :)
<Traderjb> IT WORKS!
<darcy> I scrolled down and missed all that. Shutitng up. :)
<icebalm> runedude: what do you need the firmware for? isn't it already in the drive?
<Traderjb> Oh my stars!  After 3 hours fiddling with it it works!
<Traderjb> You folks rock!
<djm62> darcy: also I should tell you, I've had no luck with that and itunes-ripped stuff, but realplayer10 plays them fine
<JaGWiRE`> hey
<JaGWiRE`> how do I change textsize in x-chat?
<djm62> Hobocop: bash script
<darcy> djm62: rp10 huh? Ok, I'll just go that route.
<Hobocop> oh like the native linux eh
<runedude> icebalm: i dont think so, i need their firmware/drivers to set it up on windows XP, the current drivers dont allow me to burn CDs, nor even read CDs
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Settings -> Preferences -> Text Box
<icebalm> runedude: is this the internal EIDE drive you're talking about?
<JaGWiRE`> alright
<djm62> Hobocop: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html
<JaGWiRE`> thats good
<Zugot> runedude you are right
<Zugot> I'm in Glen Burnie
<runedude> Zugot: Arnold?
<runedude> oh
<chiddy> runedude, i came across this way to install ubuntu without CDs or any removable media, maybe you could give it a try: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<runedude> You live really close.
<Hobocop> oh god coolness
<JaGWiRE`> Alright, the docs opened.
<runedude> ok chiddy
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay, make the change I mentioned before...
<JaGWiRE`> Huh?
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay change "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro quiet splash" to "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda9 ro acpi=off quiet splash"
<MMond> Hello . . . uhmm . . . I can't start GNOME . . . I have some serious problems . . . any help would be greatly appreaciated -- and here, two log files: http//gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/XFree86.8.log and http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/log.txt - I'm on complete CLI right now by the way . . . please help
<djm62> Hobocop: you want to use a while loop with a condition that's always true, the sleep command and whatever command takes screenshots (I misremember)
<JaGWiRE`> Huh?
<SQL_Sam> i must say i am impressed with ubuntu - being a newbie and all - i installed mplayer, Vlc, Realplayer, got my Samba file share working and got firefox tweaked so it runs nice now - kudos to ubuntu!!
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Basically, just add "acpi=off" in the right place.
<JaGWiRE`> Oops.
<JaGWiRE`> Sec.
<Hobocop> :):):):):):):):))):):):):):):):):)):
<darcy> SQL_Sam: how did you get VLC installed? I'm having trouble.
<djm62> :)
<crimsun> darcy: enable universe, then install vlc
<darcy> enable universe, ok.
<SQL_Sam> yes i also had to install universe
<SQL_Sam> (and multiverse)
<runedude> chiddy: great stuff, but i have a existing partition for ubuntu
<JaGWiRE`> alright
<JaGWiRE`> i've changed it
<darcy> I'm waiting for it to launch...tick tock tick tock
<JaGWiRE`> now what?
<MMond> Hello . . . uhmm . . . I can't start GNOME . . . I have some serious problems . . . any help would be greatly appreaciated -- and here, two log files: http//gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/XFree86.8.log and http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/log.txt - anyone?
<crimsun> (multiverse isn't necessary for vlc)
<JaGWiRE`> CountDown,
<CountDown> JaGWiRE`: Okay, save the file and restart.  That should do it.
<djm62> MMond: when did the problem start?
<runedude> chiddy: and i dont want to loose my data really
<SQL_Sam> yes i know, but i'm greedy that way ;-)
<darcy> LOL! Clicked on synaptic manager, and am still waiting for it to launch.
<LinuxJones> MMond, why does that url point to Microsoft ?
<MMond> djm62: About 2 days ago . . . machine wasn't shut down properly (physically pressed the "off" button) started . . . forced the "fsck" thing . . . I'm a nub and blindly pressed the "y" through the entire way . . . and ended up starting in complete CLI
<icebalm> MMond: you don't have a window manager defined
<MMond> huh? o.0
<chiddy> runedude, yeah didn't realize you have to backup :) besides i think it needs a windows installation which im not sure you have...
<runedude> meh, brb
<runedude> i do
<CountDown> Hey, can someone look after JaGWiRE when he comes back... I've got to go.
<runedude>  i have xp dual boot
<icebalm> runedude: is this the internal EIDE drive you're talking about?
<MMond> icebalm: How would I "define" one then? Be default . . . I always used GNOME. All of a suddenly, it stopped working
<djm62> icebalm:
<MMond> LinuxJones: Hrmm? I just uploaded these files a few minutes ago . . . I can't literally "click" on the links.. I'm on complete CLI right now . . . but where exactly does it lead to?
<icebalm> MMond: echo "gnome-session" >~/.xinitrc
<runedude> icebalm: yes
<runedude> brb im gonna just boot to windows
<darcy> well, can't get synaptic app to launch. something's screwy. be back later. Thanks for all the help guys. Hey, how do I save this irc session? I launched it with 'irc' at command line?
<MMond> Got it, thanks
<Scuddie> Boy, oh boy is linux fun :D.
<chiddy> well runedude, im going to go out and get drunk now... :) cya later and good luck
<Scuddie> More particularly, this distro.
<icebalm> runedude: I think you're on crack, the firmware is on the drive and nothing short of a standard EIDE driver is needed to access this drive
<LinuxJones> MMond, I just pasted >>  http//gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/XFree86.8.log and it resolved to Microsoft.com
<djm62> LinuxJones: what are you running atm?
<stego> Hi, please could someone help me fix an ongoing problem trying to get DMA to work on my optical drives? I am getting very strange results. So far, my experiences are at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28805
<icebalm> LinuxJones: you're on windows, aren't you?  watch the URL: http//.... make sure it's http://
<LinuxJones> djm62, firefox + Breezy
<MMond> LinuxJones: whupz, forgot the colon between http and //
<MMond> http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/XFree86.8.log
<djm62> LinuxJones: yeah...that's firefoxes best attempt at DWIM
<LinuxJones> Why would it resole to that gay site ?
<JaGWiRE`> Alright, rebooted.
<djm62> first google entry when you search http
<JaGWiRE`> In logout screen, I still do not see suspension or hibernation.
<JaGWiRE`> :((
<MMond> icebalm: Uhm . . . getting some errors . . . something like this: http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/log.txt for the output
<LinuxJones> djm62, omg
<djm62> and I'm sure microsoft are pan-sexually evil
<Scuddie> So, who knows of a way to write to NTFS?  I have some stuff to do with NTFS, and I need to know if there's any easy way to make a program think it's writing to the NTFS partition.
<MMond> That was when I was trying to get FluxBox the work . . . tried pretty much the same thing ( echo "fluxbox stuff" > .xinitrc) and startx . . . got those same problems
<djm62> Scuddie: google "captive" ntfs
<SQL_Sam> do i need to install windows codecs if i have Vlc? or does it have them already?  anyone know
<Scuddie> Is it secure?
<Tsuroerusu> Hey guys, I have a little question regarding moving from Debian Sarge to Ubuntu Hoary. I wanna try installing Ubuntu on my Linux dedicated Xbox, what I was thinking of doing was to first install Xebian 1.1.0 and then use apt to install Ubuntu and then by myself compile a vanilla kernel and then try to see if I can compile the "Ubuntu kernel" with the Xbox patches, how does this plan sound, plain stupid or OK?
<djm62> in what sense?
<usual> how can I set hdparm -d 1 on a device perm
<JaGWiRE`> Countdown left?
<djm62> usual: add it to /etc/hdparm.conf
<icebalm> MMond: 1. upgrade to hoary. 2. the errors are non-fatal
<Scuddie> oops...  Wrong word.  I mean secure as in if it can be written to on the fly without a VFS.
<Scuddie> Without screwing up the whole MFT
<SQL_Sam> just confuses me why people use Xbox's?
<icebalm> MMond: hmm, wait a sec
<djm62> Mutha Fscking Thing?
<icebalm> MMond: yeah, upgrade to hoary
<MMond> icebalm: Hrmm, upgrade to Hoary . . . I ordered the discs, but I don't know when I'm getting them. Is the upgrade an easy task for a nub to do?
<Hobocop> so for the sleep command
<Hobocop> is it just sleep 30
<Hobocop> or something
<icebalm> MMond: do you have a fast internet connection?
<MMond> icebalm: yes, 5 mega bits dl :D
<djm62> Hobocop: exactly that :)
<Hobocop> thanks :)
<muwu> Hi. How do I mount a newly created EXT3 partition with all read and write access for originary non-root user? (been readying How'tos and can't figure it out). thanks.
<EvilSporkMan> what is this "you must choose a component before submitting" message on bugzilla? the bug report looks complete to me...
<muwu> currently, my /etc/fstab is : /dev/hdb6       /mnt/backup ext3   users,auto,rw 0 1
<icebalm> MMond: cake then: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<MMond> This is my laptop . . . 266 mhz, 7 years old. Put Linux on this laptop for mere experimenting with LAMP . . . (actually got LAP working) anyhow . . . I'll have to burn the iso's and whatnot on my desktop . . . which should be able to do all. I'll try burning it then
<djm62> MMond: upgrade...and try not to unplug your system in the middle of disk operations ;)
<MMond> icebalm: Ahh, got it. thanks. By the way -- will be files be safe?
<muwu> it's kinda funny, the guide has Howto on how to mount FAT and NTFS, but no EXT3~!
<icebalm> MMond: of course
<MMond> djm62: It's a laptop . . . ;)
<muwu> anyone?
<MMond> But I have acpi problems . . . so if I unhook the power cord, laptop goes off immediately instead of using the battery power
<muwu> Also, is it possible to add two partitions on different drives to create one mount point?
<MMond> So yes, I'll be warily be watching things. thanks for the tip though . . . :O
<EvilSporkMan> anyone? bugzilla? *sigh*
<icebalm> MMond: that's not an ACPI thing
<JaGWiRE`> Crap.
<EvilSporkMan> the change in focus from debian to ubuntu is certainly remarkable =\
<MMond> icebalm: What could it be then? o.0
<djm62> muwu: in /etc/fstab you want in the options column "users,rw"
<JaGWiRE`> I told laptop barry apm config to remember my pwd, so I clciked on it agian and it said I must supply a password (I supplied wrong one)
<icebalm> MMond: hardware...
<JaGWiRE`> How do I fix this?? :(
<MMond> icebalm: On start-up, it does give me "one fail" and "hardware not detected" on start-up
<muwu> djm62, currently, currently, my /etc/fstab is : /dev/hdb6       /mnt/backup ext3   users,auto,rw 0 1
<djm62> muwu: if you add two drives to the one mount point, happiness does not ensue...the last drive masks the previous one
<ircbot_> how special my ex girlfriend just called me
<JaGWiRE`> If i told it to remember my pwd, and it was wrong, what do I do?
<icebalm> MMond: irrelevant, laptop should switch power sources on it's own without ACPI or anything even to do with ACPI
<MMond> icebalm: I had windows 95 on it a few weeks ago . . . all hardware worked perfectly. Later put on XP Pro on this laptop . . . and all hardware did work properly
<muwu> djm62, oh...
<icebalm> MMond: Win95 doesn't use ACPI
<djm62> muwu: I'm not sure what the point of doing it would be anyway...
<MMond> Well, whatever it was that handled those things
<muwu> djm62, kinda running out of space on one drive...and it's kinda hard to move around stuff..
<djm62> muwu: have you remounted the drive manually with those options?
<icebalm> MMond: power source switching is not software controlled
<EvilSporkMan> i can't seem to find an official AMD64 installation guide. is the link in a strange place?
<muwu> dmj62, yes...
<muwu> I cannot add or remove anything as normal user
<MMond> icebalm: Although what you are saying makes perfect sense . . . but to a more pragmatic sense, it does work on MS operating system and not on this . . . I can't imagine what could be wrong here :x
<djm62> muwu: ls -al shows that the files don't belong to you?
<muwu> Everything belongs to the root..but I should be able to create new directori8es and such..but can't..
<icebalm> MMond: the OS has nothing to do with it as it's not software controlled
<EvilSporkMan> muwu: do an ls -l .. and make sure you have write permission in the directory itself
<djm62> MMond: 7 is old in laptop-years...it could have just went in hardware
<icebalm> MMond: correlation does not prove causation
<muwu> djm62, in #flood.. I have posted the output
<MMond> icebalm: Someone told me to do a few things on terminal . . . I did so, and it started working correctly . . . although evidently that fix was "temporary" hold on a sec . . . I'll upload what exactly he said and what I did. As it very well may not direct anything of the hardware . . . but it happened ;\
<SQL_Sam> mkdir?
<muwu> ah, never imagined mount an EXT3 could be this hard~.. :D I used to be able to this before..but I guess I never had to manually change fstab as all the partitions were detected during install..and this time I created a new partition using EXT3
<MMond> http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/fix4power.txt
<muwu> Also is there a way to refresh partition table for linux kernel WITHOUT rebooting? like after doing qtparted...
<EvilSporkMan> I am experiencing problems with the AMD64 installer relating to setting the correct time - the installer seems to a) not show the hardware clock on the "is the hardware clock set to GMT?" page and b) always think the clock is set to GMT. Can someone help or confirm this?
<MMond> At that point he told me to "unhook" the power cord . . . and the laptop from that point did rely on the battery
<MMond> Whereas, it didn't before that moment
<EvilSporkMan> muwu: definitely recommended to reboot after changing the partition table
<djm62> muwu: what he said :-/
<SQL_Sam> anyone here use swat?
<Scuddie> Hmmm...  CaptiveNTFS doesn't seem to be what I'm looking for.  So perhaps is there a way to read the NTFS disk, but have it write to a different directory, like an alias?  I'm sure there is a really simple solution, but I'm not exactly knowledgeable around linux environments.
<MMond> And one more question
<EvilSporkMan> I thought ubuntu was all about support...am I in the wrong channel?
<muwu> djm62, I have gained write access as user... after doing "chown xman /mnt/backup"
<MMond> Is there something equivalent to GAIM for CLI?
<djm62> Scuddie: NTFS read support is in the kernel...filesystem type 'ntfs'
<EvilSporkMan> MMond: naim
<transgress> Scuddie: writing to ntfs from linux is a bad idea
<MMond> EvilSporkMan: "apt-get install naim" should work?
<mahmoud> Could someone help me making ubuntu support hyperthreading?
<EvilSporkMan> MMond: most likely
<SQL_Sam> i've got tons of help from people here
<muwu> so basically the root directory of that partition now belongs to the regular user.. but is there a way to make that partition accessible to everyone?
<MMond> EvilSporkMan: got it, thank you
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: Installation guide? It should be the same as x86...
<EvilSporkMan> SQL_Sam: anything on AMD64? I've asked 2 or 3 good questions and nothing... i was worried i had been /ignored
<MMond> Hrmm, not there ;\
<Scuddie> I know.  That's why I'm asking to see if I can read as an alias, but make the program think it is the same dir.
<Hobocop> ok lmao dj I must not be getting it
<Scuddie> Kinda like Mutators for UT.
<LinuxJones> mahmoud, install the 686 kernel image
<SQL_Sam> I'm a newb myself have you tried the forums?
<djm62> Scuddie: then use cp -r to mirror whatever directory onto a normal filesystem
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: AMD64 is like fubar in Debian; Ubuntu can't be that much better. I'd also like some information on the AMD64 kernels and such. but where is the i386 guide?
<LinuxJones> mahmoud, sorry make that the smp kernel
<djm62> Scuddie: are you using wine?
<EvilSporkMan> SQL_Sam: ah, forums > official doc? reminds me of gentoo
<icebalm> EvilSporkMan: someone doesn't answer you in 3 minutes and you bitch about it? nice buddy
<Scuddie> I don't have much space.
<muwu> BTW, I kinda noticed that KDE is less than stable on Ubuntu.. or is it just me?
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: No guide needed. You pop in the CD and hit enter.
<EvilSporkMan> icebalm: wasn't just the one question
<Scuddie> Not yet, no.
<mahmoud> I actually have the 386. where do i get the 686? Any install docs?
<djm62> muwu: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<SQL_Sam> i'm stable
<muwu> With only 512MB, I kinda feel KDE eats up too much RAM.. also GNOME feels kinda weird.
<muwu> djm62, ubuntu with KDE 3.4 apt-gotted
<SQL_Sam> kubuntu
<JaGWiRE`> How can I change what boots by default in grub loading stage, etc?
<icebalm> EvilSporkMan: ok, 6 minutes, still not a nice thing to do
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: yes, debian-installer is quite nice =). I guess I'm off to the forums...seems to be a weird way to write docs
<Amaranth> muwu: Please tell me you install kubuntu-desktop. :)
<EvilSporkMan> icebalm: fair enough
<icebalm> EvilSporkMan: especially since they're dumb questions and not asked intelligently
<djm62> muwu: I think kubuntu is significantly different/better than ubuntu-with-kde
<JaGWiRE`> Uh...
<muwu> Amaranth, basically go to Synaptic, then choose advance, and choose Kde-base, kde-desktop, and other kde recommended stuff.
<muwu> djm62, they are DIFFERENT?
<JaGWiRE`> It is possible to change the boot settings like it is in suse, right?
<EvilSporkMan> icebalm: but i was in here earlier...and how would you prefer I asked them? I just wanted someone to confirm before i made a bug-report
<mahmoud> LinuxJones, I havnt the smp kernel in the boot menu
<muwu> I mean I prefer kde because of my Palm Pilot sync actually works without crashing the system (in Gnome, my system hangs!~)
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: The forums are full of HOWTOs people have thought would be useful. You haven't stated what you need help with though so what can we do?
<djm62> muwu: so I'm told...I've always liked gnome so I don't know
<JaGWiRE`> Uhh...
<Amaranth> muwu: An Ubuntu install becomes a Kubuntu install with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<muwu> Also, under kde, it's much easier to manage CUPS, and just easier to use..but it's kinda bloatd..and not that stable compared to gnome.
<icebalm> EvilSporkMan: a bug report against the linux kernel?
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: ok, I'm just coming from Debian so I'm much more used to "go read the effing manual" ;)
<JaGWiRE`> Woah, thought there'de be an instant answer to how to change what boots by default in grub loading stage in ubuntu.
<JaGWiRE`> Weird... :(.
<EvilSporkMan> icebalm: no no, the one against debian-installer
<Amaranth> muwu: Works the other way around too with ubuntu-desktop
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EvilSporkMan> JaGWiRE`: it's update-grub in debian...try man update-grub?
<muwu> jaGwire, read up on grub... "man grub"
<muwu> ic..
<JaGWiRE`> Theres no gui tool like in suse?
<JaGWiRE`> That sucks!!
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: man social-engineering
<muwu> I tried XFCE bec. of being fed up with KDE sucking up too much ram (because I really do multitask)..
<Amaranth> JaGWiRE`: That sucks doesn't help much. :)
<LinuxJones> mahmoud, apt-cache search linux-image | grep smp
<muwu> but KFCE is so bare... so I think I might just use Icewin...
<JaGWiRE`> What was that cmd I as using earlier?
<EvilSporkMan> JaGWiRE`: you could use a graphical editor ;)
<JaGWiRE`> Uh...
<JaGWiRE`> Sodu?
<djm62> sudo
<MMond> So uhm, any way I can get X working without upgrading to Hoary, for the time being?
<mahmoud> How do I install the smp kernel?
<tizen> Hmm, is there anyway to go back to Hoary if you upgraded to Breezy
<djm62> MMond: apt-get install --reinstall packagenames
<Amaranth> mahmoud: Find it in Synaptic and choose to install it.
<Amaranth> tizen: Not easily, no.
<djm62> MMond: I'd suggest xserver-xorg for starters
<muwu> tizen, install on a separate partition..
<MMond> djm62: So it's really the window manager that is not working?
<muwu> dual boot.
<MMond> Hmm
<MMond> I'm confused . . . please realize, that I am a nub at Linux
<tizen> good idea
<djm62> MMond: oh! damn...xserver-xfree86 for you
<tizen> I'll see how it goes
<LinuxJones> MMond, if you select vesa as the video driver you will probably be ok unless you selected some setting for say monitor refresh that isn't supported for your monitor in Linux
<JaGWiRE`> SO, how do I edit boot/grub/menu.lst
<JaGWiRE`> ?
<darcy> mm back
<muwu> Also, it's kinda annoying when your desktop crashes, and you have to manually close all the kde/gnome stuff left behind.... :(
<MMond> LinuxJones: I'm on a 266 mhz laptop that's about 7 years old
<Scuddie> Let me make it more clear by example:  /ntfs/fs2/ is where fs2 is.  However, It is NTFS and I can't write to it.  So instead I make ~/fs2 to put all the files.  I don't mirror the files, that is impractical.  But I want to point /ntfs/fs2 to my ~/fs2 DIR, so that everything executed there will see all the files.
<Scuddie> Am I confusing myself?
<darcy> universe turned on, vlc installed, but trying to play a disc makes for a very choppy and scrambled video window.
<LinuxJones> MMond, that's old :)
<muwu> MMond, have you tried smallLinux?
<darcy> fixed my speed/response problems.
<djm62> MMond: at the command line, if you type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall PACKAGE" where PACKAGE is the affected package
<mahmoud> what repository should i add to get the smp kernel?
<MMond> muwu: Nope . . .
<muwu> Ubuntu isn't really designed for 266... especially if you trying to run KDE/GNOME
<djm62> Scuddie: I think it isn't easily possible, what you suggest
<MMond> djm62: Yes, but what do I need to reinstall exactly? Gnome? A window-manager?
<darcy> ubuntu speed on my ibook was directly related to it auto grabbing my router's ip and making it a DNS. Took that line out, and bingo...whole system just wakes up
<Amaranth> mahmoud: It's in main.
<darcy> it keeps going back in there every time you log in though, so it's very annoying.
<Amaranth> mahmoud: What processors do you have
<Amaranth> ?
<djm62> MMond: I'm not sure...it depends on your personal problem
<Yuffster> Anyone know how to get an Ubuntu system to recognize my ethernet card? >_>;
<Strog> Scuddie: So you want to symlink it or you need to have some write access too?
<mahmoud> intel P4 3.00GHz HT
<djm62> darcy: hmph
<muwu> Mmond, try featherlinux, puppy...
<MMond> djm62: heh.. have a look at http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/log.txt then and maybe help? :x
<Scuddie> How does a symlink work?
<muwu> It's really not comfortable trying to run KDE/Gnome/Englightenment on a 266...
<LinuxJones> MMond, did you ever apt-get upgrade
<Yuffster> Arrrgh, I'm just about to just switch back to XP. ;_;
<Amaranth> mahmoud: You want the linux-686-smp package.
<muwu> You need at least CPU =300mhz RAM=128 for Gnome and something more for KDe
<Scuddie> I want write access, but not to the NTFS filesystem.  It reads from NTFS, and writes to the real directory.
<Strog> It's a pointer to another file/directory that looks like it's where ever you create it instead of the original location. It's still pointint to the original file/directory
<djm62> MMond: : still not entirely sure
<Xenguy> Scuddie: kinda like a 'shortcut' as it were
<Strog> not symlink then. ;-)
<EvilSporkMan> will GNOME get out of the way nicely if i start working on development (compiling, etc.)? I currently use IceWM because this computer can't handly GNOME at all and I'm concerned about performance
* djm62 votes to ignore people that use XP/OSX as a "bargaining chip"
* Xenguy seconds djm62 's motion...
<MMond> Yes, almost everyday before it all crashed down (about 2 days ago . . . when I turned off the laptop physically pressing the "off" button . . . at start-up it forced me to do "fsck" and I essentially pressed "y" throughout the whole thing . . . after that, I couldn't start X properly)
<muwu> Icewm is perfectly fine... it's very useable...
<mahmoud> I can't find the 686-smp package in Synaptic. Any suggested repository??
<djm62> MMond: I'd try xserver-xfree86 and gdm
<Strog> djm62: what kind of bargaining chip?
<Scuddie> Yes, I think I understand.  But locally I want to overwrite the files, will that work with symlinks?
<EvilSporkMan> muwu: yes, i like icewm, but I'm obviously switching to GNOME as I go to Ubuntu
<djm62> Yuffster: Arrrgh, I'm just about to just switch back to XP. ;_;
<JaGWiRE`> Mm
<JaGWiRE`> I opened /boot/grub/menu.lst and have no clue what to change to make it boot to xp by default
<EvilSporkMan> oh, I'd like to start compiling/testing stuff for AMD64...is there still a need for that sort of thing?
<JaGWiRE`> Anyone wanna be nice and tell me what to do? Gotta go soon cause parents want to use windows and they'll bug me what to do if its on the boot screen..
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: For breezy, yeah.
<muwu> How could gnome file manager crash while transferring 20 gig worth of stuff~?
<djm62> MMond: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xfree86 gdm"
<MMond> I'll try that, djm62 , thanks
<Amaranth> muwu: How could it not? :)
<Slaven> Heya.
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: does that mean I ought to be installing breezy, or will I end up working on it in a chroot?
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: um....the line that says "default" and a number...that's the order of the file, counting from zero
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: If you actually want to test running things you should be on breezy.
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: The buildds handle compiling.
<mahmoud> Amaranth: I can't find the 686-smp package in Synaptic. Any suggested repository??
<JaGWiRE`> Djm, then what number is xp?
<Amaranth> mahmoud: linux-686-smp is in main.
<Slaven> Is there a way to change like xinerama and such options from within xfree86 or do you have to restart the whole server for every change in thoose settings?
* Xenguy howls at the moon...
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: depends on your file...paste it in #flood
<lampshade> Hey, is there a quick way to change the resolution for EVERYONE on Ubuntu?  And have it stay that way?  I keep logging out and then back in and the resolution has reverted back.  Do I need to mod the xorg.conf or is there a tool to do it?
<muwu> sigh.. I mean it's just a simple file transfer.. I guess I will try my luck with CLI :(
<Amaranth> lampshade: You need to modify xorg.conf
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: and breezy is still 6 months away, right? so are we talking unusable or Hoary + changes?
<Scuddie> I mean like this:  To read, look in ~/fs2 for files.  Also look in /ntfs/fs2 for files.  ~/fs2 takes precedence of file existance.  Write output to ~/fs2, overwrite any file that exists.  Therefor, /ntfs/fs2 isn't touched.
<Amaranth> lampshade: Find the SubSection "Display" entries and edit them so only the resolutions you want are there.
<MMond> Heh.. uhm, it's telling me to insert the disc . . . I presume it's asking precisely for the disc I installed Ubuntu with . . . but seemingly, it either doesn't detect or it's not the right disc . . . and I think it's just no detecting it
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: It means running a devel version of the distro, yes.
<MMond> Do I need to mount things or anything? :x
<cens0red> good moaning.
<Amaranth> MMond: If you have broadband I'd disable getting packages from the CD.
<Scuddie> Will a symlink do that?
<mahmoud> Amaranth: It's not in main. (I only have the default repositories)
<JaGWiRE`> Pasted
<JaGWiRE`> :)
<JaGWiRE`> djm62,
<djm62> yeah...still coming through here
<SkyNet> Amaranth, if we disable the cd source is there a problem?
<Slaven> cause I want to be able to like change from twinview to cloned screen without rebooting the server.
<Slaven> is this at all possible?
<lampshade> Amaranth, so does that tool just change the resolution just for the current session?  The gnome menu one?
<Amaranth> mahmoud: restricted is default too and I know it's in one of those. It's "linux-686-smp" not "686-smp"
<muwu> FUCK~! I deleted stuff off my new parition... forgetting that I have used "mv" instead of "cp"
<muwu> what should I do?
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: let me rephrase...does devel mean broken? I'm not familiar with ubuntu defintions of stable, and debian unstable is like gentoo stable so i have no basis for deduction
<Amaranth> SkyNet: Nope, just means all your packages come off the internet.
<SkyNet> Amaranth, ok im on a fast link
<djm62> 0_0
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: It'll be a wild ride, that's for sure. :)
<MMond> Amaranth: How can I do that? (Remember, I'm on complete CLI)
<Scuddie> So doesn anyone have a solution?
<muwu> hmm.. Thanks God.. because of the file manager error.. it didn't actually performe delete part of the "mv"
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: oh joy. new AMD64 box, new distro, unstable version <g>
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: Depends on your definition of "broken". breezy is about to transition from gcc3.3 to gcc4 for C++ which will have some bumps if you use C++ programs or libraries
<muwu> damn.. I am keep forgetting the danger of using "rm" "mv" NO undo.
<Amaranth> MMond: I forgot what you needed help with, I'm talking to too many people. :)
<Amaranth> oh, ok
<JaGWiRE`> Djm62, you see it?
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: default 3
<JaGWiRE`> k.
<djm62> wow, that took /ages/
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: well, it has to have gaim, a web browser, ssh, and some form of mpc, preferably gmpc. I'll hold off on burning the DVDs for a bit ;)
<Amaranth> MMond: sudo vim (or nano, whatever) /etc/apt/sources.list and add a # on the front of the first line.
<JaGWiRE`> djm62
<JaGWiRE`> thats the one that has default at 0
<JaGWiRE`> right?
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: I don't think DVDs for breezy exist.
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: yeah...change the 0 to a 3
<Scuddie> djm62:  Do you think a symlink will be sufficient for the example I described?
<JaGWiRE`> k
<JaGWiRE`> brb, gonna reboot
<Amaranth> MMond: Save that file, run sudo apt-get update, now all your packages come off the internet.
<djm62> Scuddie: it sounds like not...you have a quite complicated thing
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: gaim, firefox, and ssh all work for me, at least for now.
<MMond> Amaranth: First line is uncommented
<MMond> I remember doing that once before, actually
<Scuddie> I would have figured it would be somewhat easy to answer.  It's just a redirect :\ :\
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: In a couple weeks things will be a bit hectic, after that's over we'll almost be smooth sailing (unless you use universe, that might not even finish the transition)
<Randall64> hi
<Amaranth> MMond: Comment it out with a #
<Randall64> Wow!  I didn't have to register my ssn to speak on this network!
<muwu> Will the next gnome version come with better bluetooth integration?
<mahmoud> I only have the 383 packages. it's weird but the Linux-686-smp is not there
<Amaranth> Randall64: Err, why would you have to do that?
<MMond> Oh, comment it . . . alright, thanks
<Randall64> Amaranth: It seems to be common enough on this network.
<Amaranth> mahmoud: You have main and restricted turned on?
<djm62> you want to pretend to write to a non-writeable filesystem...it's doable (some liveCDs pretend to be writeable), but I have no idea how in everyday usage
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: figures...i can't work on this very much for about 2 more weeks - AP tests =)
<Randall64> Anyone know when or if multilib will be supported?
<Amaranth> Randall64: You are spreading FUD.
<djm62> muwu: it probably won't get worse ;)
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: The fun won't begin for about 2 more weeks.
<muwu> djm62, yes.. :(
<Scuddie> Did you see my last example?
<Amaranth> EvilSporkMan: It'll probably take a month for the fun to end. :)
<djm62> Scuddie: can you repeat it...I was briefly off-channel
<muwu> KDe-bluetooth is actually pretty nice.. really impressive (though it's pain in the ass to bind and release rfcomm0 everytime I had to do file transfer)
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: great - I need something to do if I can't get dates this summer =P
<djm62> muwu: genuinely, it will get better...it's a question of how much, how fast
* Amaranth goes back to making BitTorrent usable
<muwu> EvilSporkMan, hmm.. you are here chatting with bunch of nerds in IRC.. ON FRIDAY.. good luck getting that date.
<Scuddie> To read, look in ~/fs2 for files, then look in /ntfs/fs2 for files.  if file exists in ~/fs2, don't read the said file from /ntfs/fs2.  Write output to ~/fs2, overwrite any file that exists.  Therefor, /ntfs/fs2 isn't touched.
<muwu> EvilSporkMan, you can imagine me as a sexy asian chick..
<MMond> http://gsnsinc.com/mond/ul2/dled/history1.txt :x
<occy> Man... I wish there was a CSS based IRC client for Linux
<MMond> My God I'm an idiot.. sorry, I thought the history was going to be the literal apparent terminal history, rather than the command history
<EvilSporkMan> muwu: uh, i think i'll pass =P. and i'm chatting with nerds because the girl i have from mind isn't home from college yet?
<Randall64> occy: How would that work?
<muwu> :)
<occy> Randall64: check out colloquy.info
<occy> they do super sweet themeing with CSS and the IRC client
<muwu> man, I have to get back to studying for finals... so boring.... anyways.... More humanity to you guys..
<occy> but it's for MacOSX
<djm62> Scuddie: I see exactly what you want...but I don't think it's easily doable
<Scuddie> Hmmm...
<darcy> SQL_Sam: do you have time to help me with VLC/libdvdcss2 ?
<Scuddie> Well, ok.  So basicly the best way to interact with NTFS is not at all?
<lampshade> Amaranth, is it in xorg.conf that I change the refresh rate?  For all users?
<JaGWiRE`> Whats the file I gotta change again for grub loading stage stuff?
<Randall64> ugh, colloguy even calls irc channels "rooms"
<Amaranth> lampshade: Oh, refresh rate?
<djm62> Scuddie: essentially, its mysterious and unknown for legal reasons, so yes.  next best is to read only, third best is to use this "captive" thing
<Amaranth> lampshade: I should you said resolution. Refresh rate is edittable in xorg.conf but I don't know how.
<lampshade> Amaranth, well I needed to change res too, so I just did that, but now I'm curious about refresh rate since I saw nothing in xorg.conf about it
<djm62> Scuddie: well...absolute best is to only use microsoft-owned or certified software, at all times ;)
<Scuddie> haha
<JaGWiRE`> Sode? Sodu?
<JaGWiRE`> Whats cmd I was using earlier?
<Scuddie> OK then. :P
<djm62> not to mention designed for XP hardware
<Amaranth> lampshade: It's something that xorg automatically figures out unless you tell it your horiz and vert sync or whatever and it gets a refresh rate from that.
<JaGWiRE`> To acses and act like im administrator
<mahmoud> Amaranth: I deleted the repositories then re added  them And i found the 686smp. Now witch package do I install? Restricted, headers or image?
<JaGWiRE`> is it sodu?
<djm62> Scuddie: what you're suggesting would belong in the kernel, which is what makes it difficult
<Amaranth> mahmoud: linux-686-smp
<Amaranth> mahmoud: That package, with that exact name.
<JaGWiRE`> Guys.. what is that cmd?
<Scuddie> I see.  Well, someone may know the answer...  somewhere...
<Amaranth> JaGWiRE`: sudo
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: sudo
<Amaranth> JaGWiRE`: You're going to need this a lot, you should write it down.
<raydogg> how come when i add /dev/sda1 to my fstab, it doesn't mount on bootup, the ide drives do tho...
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: DO as the SuperUser
<raydogg> but i can mount at the shell prompt
<Randall64> hah, colloquy is just silly
<djm62> JaGWiRE`: SuperUserDO
<EvilSporkMan> Amaranth: think i'll be able to actually get anything done with breezy or should i wait for the next cycle?
<RandallCQY> "You fiend," quothe unix Randall.
<mahmoud> Amaranth: Thanks. I'm downloading them. Do I need to do anything after installing other than reboot?
<Burgundavia> EvilSporkMan, breezy just started
<Amaranth> mahmoud: Reboot should do it. After you reboot run uname -a and see if it shows you running the smp kernel.
<EvilSporkMan> Burgundavia: and I just built my first AMD64 machine and today marks the start of me using ubuntu
<Randall64> Evil: Wait until you need some 32-bit only software.
<Burgundavia> EvilSporkMan, what is the issue?
<Amaranth> I'm such a geek. It's friday night and instead of going out drinking I'm helping so many people I can't keep track of them all and trying to work on BitTorrent 4.0.1. :)
<EvilSporkMan> Burgundavia: whether to use Hoary or Breezy...incidentally, is there a separate install CD for Breezy or do I just change stuff in sources.list?
<Burgundavia> EvilSporkMan, 64 bits works only for Apple right now. both linux and window 64 are different
<theColonelCA> hi all... I'm a nOOb to ubuntu... I'm having difficulty getting past a couple of points in the install... it fails when I detecting any of my partitions... i bypass this by manually mount /target from a shell... this works, the packages install... but i can
<Burgundavia> EvilSporkMan, too new for cds
<theColonelCA> 't get any farther than app-config ...
<EvilSporkMan> Burgundavia: so either way i have to install hoary...gotcha
<Burgundavia> EvilSporkMan, I would stay with hoary until at least mid may
<Randall64> Anyone ETA for multilib support on ubuntu?
<theColonelCA> sorry: trying to install hoary on an athlon xp pc
<Burgundavia> randabis, multilib support?
<raydogg> why would /dev/sda1 not mount in fstab, but works when i use the mount command?
<darcy> djm62: I downloaded Real player, it came in as a .bin file. What do I do with it?
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: Running x86 apps on amd64
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Amaranth> Randall64: You mean for breezy?
<smouche> Amaranth, look at the RealPlayer instructions on www.ubuntuguide.org
<djm62> darcy: chmod +x file.bin&&./file.bin
<Amaranth> Randall64: If it doesn't work in hoary there isn't much that can be done, hoary is frozen.
<Amaranth> smouche: ?
<ctrlER> oh shit... i just did rm script * instead of rm script*
<Randall64> Amaranth: I mean for ubuntu.
<mainer> colonelca: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Amaranth> Randall64: Sure, but we have different versions.
<smouche> sorry Amaranth
<ctrlER> there went my home dir
<djm62> darcy: possibly using sudo...
<EvilSporkMan> ctrlER: I hate it when that happens
<smouche> I meant that for darcy
<Randall64> Amaranth: doesn't concern me atm
<EvilSporkMan> ctrlER: recommend alias rm="rm -i" next time
<smouche> darcy : www.ubuntuguide.org
<Amaranth> Randall64: Then you won't be finding much help.
<ctrlER> EvilSporkMan, ?
<Burgundavia> EvilSporkMan, should be on by default
<darcy> djm62: it says, "cannot execute binary file"
<Amaranth> rm -i asks you if you're sure
<MMond> I was suggested that I upgrade to Hoary to correct the problems with X . . . I fail to see how they could help this situation. Usually, an upgrade upgrades . . . not correct things. Any explanations, please?
<darcy> thanks smouche, I'll visit
<Randall64> Amaranth: Is there an ubuntu channel, where people might know about more than their favorite version?
<EvilSporkMan> ctrlER: putting that in your .bashrc or .bash_profile makes rm ask before deleting stuff...doesn't help much if you always type rm -f
<Traderjb> Can anyone recommend a wifi card that would work with Ubuntu?
<EvilSporkMan> Traderjb: PCMCIA or PCI/
<Burgundavia> Traderjb, dlink 650+ works ootb
<Burgundavia> Traderjb, that is pcmcia
<Amaranth> Randall64: This is the Ubuntu channel for all versions. You haven't stated what version you're using so it's hard to even attempt to help.
<djm62> darcy: after you do chmod +x and it shows up green in ls?
<darcy> djm62: after +x,  yes
<djm62> MMond: your problem is random missing files
<Randall64> Amaranth: Do I also need to tell you how large I plan to make my /boot filesystem?
<darcy> oh, were those 2 commands or one line that you first gave me?
<mainer> traderjb:  www.linux-compatible.com
<djm62> darcy: 2 commands as one line...split them up if you like (&& is just a joining bit of punctuation)
<MMond> djm62: How can I "get them?" A complete reinstall?
<Amaranth> Randall64: No, that isn't needed. Go ask someone for help with Windows 3.11 but just tell them you're using "Windows". Anything they tell you won't be helpful because they didn't know what version you were using.
<djm62> MMond: we have no idea what they are, but a substantial reinstall, or an upgrade would replace them all, most likely
<smouche> To answer Randall64
<smouche> oops
<Randall64> Amaranth: All I want to know is if/ when multilib will appear in ubuntu.  The details aren't important.
<smouche> To answer Randall64 's odd question:  yes there's an #ubuntu channel, this is it
<Traderjb> The link seems to point to a site under construction.
<Amaranth> Randall64: Anyway, hoary is stable so if something doesn't work there isn't much that can be done there. Someone is working on the i386 libs for breezy but afaik aren't there yet.
<Amaranth> Randall64: Yes, in at least hoary.
<smouche> and there's a #kubuntu channel, for those using kde
<theColonelCA> does anyone know why app-get configuration may fail during the install (I haven't found any docs on this in the guides or forums)
<MMond> Perhaps as a whole, if I reinstall one bigger package . . . that handles lots of things and the dependencies are marked to levels of many branches . . . it would then install/upgrade?
<Amaranth> Randall64: Not sure about warty, I only ran it for 2 months and don't have an AMD64 machine.
<Traderjb> I would like to purchase a pci wifi card that doesn't need all this fiddling with ndiswrapper (which I am trying to figure out).
<djm62> MMond: sadly no...the dependencies are already in the database
<djm62> MMond: you can take the top of the pyramid off without dismantling the pyramid, even though it depends on the rest
<ircbot_> b2s: you around?
<darcy> damn, I keep getting "cannot execute binary file" errors when I try to sudo ./file.bin even after it's been chmod'ed to +x
<Amaranth> darcy: The file is messed up.
<Amaranth> darcy: Try to redownload it, see if that helps.
<darcy> it's done this on two separate files. One I downloaded via firefox, and one using wget from ubuntuguide.org instructions
<darcy> same result on both
<fazer> hmm, how do I run openbox with gnome all together?
<djm62> MMond: if you're in console anyway, you could aptitude remove xserver-xfree86 and then aptitude install abiword, to take /everything/ off and then reinstall it
<Amaranth> darcy: Does sudo sh file.bin work?
<ctrlER> darcy, same problem her, sudo doesent support that...
<darcy> ctrlER: so I should do it without sudo?
<Randall64> well, thanks
<ctrlER> dont know... newbie to...
<darcy> ctrlER: yeah, even with ./file.bin it's the same error
<darcy> weird
<turkey_joe> i installed ipodder and i get this error message "ImportError: No module named wx". Can someone help me with this?
<MMond> To take /everything/ off and then reinstall it? You've left me incredibly confused . . . :x
<ctrlER> darcy, u can copy it to /usr/sbin
<darcy> ill try
<ctrlER> and then it will be in your path
<ctrlER> worked for me
<djm62> MMond: if you just use --reinstall, it doesn't need to remove all of the dependent packages...so it won't reinstall them cleanly
<ctrlER> but its not pretty
<Amaranth> turkey_joe: Install the libwxgtk2.5.3-python package.
<darcy> bash: /usr/sbin/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<turkey_joe> ok..thanks.
<Scuddie> Well...  That was unpleasant.
<darcy> -rwxr-xr-x   1 darcy darcy 5787204 2005-04-22 19:49 RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<djm62> MMond: if you do "aptitude remove xserver-xfree86" it will remove everything that uses X...all graphics stuff
<ctrlER> darcy, type sudo realplayer10Gold.bin
<Scuddie> It's only been 8 running hours, and linux already gave me a hard crash.
<ctrlER> darcy, type sudo RealPlayer10Gold.bin
<MMond> Alright . . . then that is what I should do? Sounds like a complete reinstall will set things set straight
<darcy> darcy@muse:~/downloads$ sudo RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<darcy> /usr/sbin/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: /usr/sbin/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<djm62> MMond: if  you then do aptitude install ubuntu-desktop...you'll get a fresh install of eerything
<smouche> darcy, just a shot in the dark, but you might try open a root terminal in the directory where you downloaded the file, instead of using sudo
<djm62> MMond: which sounds to me workable...and remarkably similar to what I did in a similar position with debian
<ctrlER> darcy, see if someone here can help u... its beiond my knowledge
<darcy> smouche: good idea, i'll try
<ircbot_> anyone use jabber?  i've got a pretty measly buddy list that i'm trying to add to
<djm62> darcy: you definitely have the PPC version?
<Levander> Is it a problem that my blank CD is mounted when graveman tries to write to it?
<MMond> So . . . "aptitude remove xserver-xfree86" and then "apt-tude install ubuntu-desktop" exactly? o.o
<darcy> djm62: oh, didn't check. I just grabbed it from realone.com doh!
<djm62> :-D
<ircbot_> Levander: probably so
<darcy> habit of auto os detection from that site
<djm62> MMond: yeah....I think
<darcy> djm62: gotta find it now. :)
<djm62> it will take some time, but everything will be sorted
<smouche> darcy, I don't know, but maybe the Helix site might have some insights...
<djm62> darcy: yes...google helix realplayer
<djm62> darcy: it should be a nice gtk2 app compiled for linux/PPC
<Levander> ircbot_: actually, i don't think it is mounted, just thought it was because when I put the blank CD in, gnome put that icon on my desktop that means it's mounted a removable media.  However, I ran the mount command and it's not listed in there.
<djm62> darcy: https://helixcommunity.org/project/showfiles.php?group_id=154
<ircbot_> Levander: yeah i don't think it can mount a blank cdr... no file system... i'm not thinking much atm though
<djm62> kurwa...3am here
<djm62> am I about to completely ignore anyone if I go to smoke'n'sleep?
<Amaranth> djm62: Helix Player is worthless.
<Levander> ircbot_: well, first time I tried to write this iso, graveman gave me an error dialog saying "operation failed".  However, try #2, it appears to be successfully writing to the CD.
<djm62> Amaranth: it works for me...everything's ultimately worthless
<SkyNet> how can i locate the dir where an application is installed?
<Amaranth> djm62: It doesn't include the Real codecs which is the only reason to use Real over Totem or vlc.
<djm62> Amaranth: but it's nice to hear other opinions ;)
<ircbot_> hey what port does esd bind to by default?
<Levander> Anybody's tried the rescue disk feature of the hoary install CD?
<Levander> how good is it?
<djm62> Amaranth: the version of real which is based on helix is a pretty good example of writing for linux
<djm62> writing _commercial_ software for linux, that is...which some people will never see as legitimate
<smouche> I agree, djm62.
<fazer> Isn't there already commerical software for Linux?
<Amaranth> djm62: Yeah, RealPlayer is awesome because it's a slick app that supports Real files, but without that it's just a slick video playing app in a sea of many that are better.
<nickrud> there's nothing wrong with commercial. me, I'm just cheap.
<Levander> lol nick
<nickrud> Hey Levander
<smouche> I only use Realplayer 'cause the BBC has decided not to stream .ogg
<smouche> the bastards!
<Levander> everything i've on the box i'm using, i've downloaded for free off the net!
<djm62> Amaranth: they're also doing the Right Thing(tm) wrt providing a PPC build as well...don't see that from macromedia
<nickrud> and no, I haven't and hope to never :)
<jintxo> fazer, definitely... things like oracle, domino, websphere, etc etc
<Levander> hey nick
<eric222> hi all.  I have sound woring fine on my HP laptop and I also have sound when pluging in my Xitel HiFi-Link USB.  Question:  is there a way to make the HiFi-Link the default audio output when I plug it into my USB?
<SQL_Sam> anyone know why i would get connection is refused when trying to get into swat?
<Amaranth> djm62: Not hard when your community provides you with a PPC build of Helix Player and your app is just Helix Player + codecs. ;)
<djm62> Amaranth: still a lot harder than _not_ doing it, which is the default
<treitter> I'm sure this isn't news, but I'm curious what people think of this: http://people.warp.es/~jorge/blog/?p=38
<smouche> yes, Amaranth -- smart move with no downside for Real!
<somuchfortheafte> hello everyone
<ircbot_> hi there
<somuchfortheafte> dam the r is missing
<djm62> Amaranth: I think they're genuinely close to "getting it", seeing as the helix community by definition doesn't mind their work going into realplayer
<somuchfortheafte> o well
<smouche> unfortunately, it can dilute the need for radio streaming sites to offer .ogg etc
<somuchfortheafte> does anyone here know how to get wlan-ng drivers working in ubuntu
<ircbot_> i not only prefer free stuff, but also OSS stuff
<ircbot_> if not OSS then stolen for not being OSS
<djm62> I prefer Free, OSS, and free in that order
<nickrud> djm62, I don't think anyone can disagree with that
<smouche> Real should just free up their codecs.  Wouldn't that be nice...
<djm62> if only they were a hardware vendor
<nickrud> lol
<Amaranth> treitter: It's ok, Ubuntu stole the idea from http://www.scripps.org/ ;)
<treitter> hah
<djm62> skype also do linux/PPC builds, don't they
<smouche> isn't hp making some moves in the direction of supporting linux?  think I heard that somewhere
<SkyNet> yes djm62
<djm62> smouche: hp sells laptops with pre-installed linux
<djm62> smouche: and they've always been a major sponsor of http://handhelds.org
<smouche> ah that's it, djm62!  (are these the ones at wallmart?)
<nickrud> nx6110, I went and looked
<smouche> I have to say, my new hp amd64 laptop has so far been the most linux friendly hardware I've tried, out of the box
<djm62> and the "designed for XP" hp nx9020 worked completely OOTB for me
<smouche> though I haven't tried wireless yet, so the jury's still out
<djm62> maybe designed, but it's certainly never booted XP ;)
<nickrud> smouche, I've been looking at a laptop, do you mind my asking what is was, and what doesn't work :)
<SkyNet> how can i locate the dir where an application is installed? i tried with search but no go..
<torpid> you guys wanna help me build my shuttle box?
<torpid> great.
<djm62> SkyNet: which appname
<SkyNet> xchat
<djm62> SkyNet: then type "which xchat" in the terminal
<torpid> i'm going to be doing music production on my new box.  i think i'm gonna use windoze. :/
<SkyNet> djm62, thanks
* djm62 quasi-meta-answers
<torpid> nothing of use besides ardour in linux, and even that is pretty limited when it comes to many functions.
<nickrud> -L :)
<smouche> nickrud, it's an hp pavilion zv5405us
<torpid> SkyNet how did you search?
<torpid> try /usr/bin/
<kingsley> Which command reports a comprehensive profile of a file system's attributes?
<SkyNet> torpid, nautilus
<torpid> or /usr/local/bin
<torpid> yeah that too.
<SkyNet> its in /usr/bin
<nickrud> smouche, thanks
<SkyNet> thanks torpid
<smouche> working: excellent video, but I haven't tried 3d or installed the binary
<SkyNet> this chan is great all ppl are helping
<smouche> nickrud, sound is superb
<torpid> apparently you didn't search for it right.
<somuchfortheafte> so i take it there is nobody here who uses prism2_cs drivers for their wifi card?
<nickrud> sound ;)
<SkyNet> torpid no i just thought that it would be in it own dir or something..
<djm62> I predict linux sound taking off this year (functionality...I despair of predicting popularity)
<imsdle> how do i check if my nic is working
<imsdle> ?
<somuchfortheafte> umm if your online its working
<somuchfortheafte> also
<nickrud> 3d would be nice, breezy :)
<somuchfortheafte> ifconfig eth*whatever*
<smouche> nickrud, some blogger did a series of reports on running ubuntu on this machine -- might be worth looking at
<smouche> sorry I don't have the URL
<somuchfortheafte> ping -c2 www.google.com
<nickrud> where should I google
<mikeco> i shouldst stab ati in the eye
<djm62> now that we have the infrastructure and a couple of key apps...people have a flow to write components for
<somuchfortheafte> i should stab the bastards that broke orinoco_cs drivers from being patched in hoary
<somuchfortheafte> so many things require monitor mode
<smouche> nickrud, unfortunately, I haven't really put all the hardware through its paces, don't know about wireless, or the card reader
<mikeco> you could stab ati in the other eye
<mikeco> they're already blind anyway
<nickrud> yeah, the multimedia in linux is getting to the point it's worth having a fast machine
<smouche> cpu throttling works like a dream, nickrud, my fan almost never comes on!
<djm62> s///a flow for which to write components <----that is the sort of English, up with which I shall not put
<mikeco> ...
<nickrud> smouche, I'm used to getting extras to replace builtins :)
<smouche> lol, nickrud!
<nickrud> but battery life ....
<djm62> gegl and gstreamer need maturity
<ircbot_> smouche: what kind of lappy?
<smouche> in that case, avoid kaffeine!  it locks up the cpu and won't let go ! (yeah, I'm a kde guy)
<ircbot_> oh thanks for reminding me to remove kaffeine
<smouche> ircbot_ , hp pavilion zv5405us, amd64
<smouche> I'm running 32 bit kubuntu, though
<ircbot_> taha... i have the hp pavilion zv5410us amd64
<smouche> cool!
<ircbot_> ah why?  amd64 kubuntu is the way to go
<djm62> well....I have the hp lappy 486 ;)
<ircbot_> well i went with ubuntu but still
<nickrud> the difference in what you get now and what I started with is amazing
<regeya> smouche, you have the weirdest problems
<ircbot_> smouche: you said you haven't set up the wireless yet?
<smouche> ircbot_ -- I am too linux-ignorant to be spending my time coping with chroot, for now, anyway
<nickrud> Anyone remember october gnome?
<mike998> is there a problem with the backports repositories for 5.04?
<djm62> actually, I always mean to ask this...what hostnames do you all have?
<smouche> nope, ircbot_ not using wireless yet -- you?
<ircbot_> coping with chroot?  i haven't used chroot since i put ubuntu on this box
<regeya> I mean, I've never had a lick of trouble with kaffeine
<nickrud> aias
<djm62> I remember october...but only in debian
<ircbot_> smouche: haven't used it but i set it up... i wrote a wiki on doing it with amd64, but i dont guess you'll need that heh
<djm62> at least, I think I do
<nickrud> suse 6.3, my first install :)
<regeya> and I'm running on oddball hardwavre (a via c3 ezra, for pete's sake)
<nickrud> gnome 1.0.56 :)
<regeya> and ifanyone shoudl be having problems, it should be me ;-)
<smouche> ircbot_ -- maybe I'm thinking of the wrong command -- but I couldn't get some apps working with 64 bit os -- realplayer, for example
<ircbot_> smouche: but if it's a clean install i'd suggest just installing the amd64 version as to take true advantage of your resources.
<djm62> yeah....I only just remember it
<smouche> thought I needed chroot, or something
* regeya shops for a Palm
<mikeco> i remember that gnome
<mikeco> twas a while ago
<ircbot_> smouche: yeah some stuff doesn't really work... but so far, i've gotten real media to play via other players and i've gotten my stuff working
<nickrud> ran on evoluuution
<smouche> ircbot_ -- this machine is quicker and snappier than its owner!  I'm happy as is, for now
<djm62> aias?
<nickrud> hostname
<mikeco> http://sunsite.bilkent.edu.tr/pub/GNOME/stable/releases/october-gnome/
<mikeco> heh, 1999
<mikeco> jesus
<djm62> what does it mean?
<ircbot_> smouche: well you can still use my howto on setting up ndiswrapper for your wireless... just ignore the amd64 stuff and it'll be work fine
<mikeco> that seems a long time ago
<djm62> google is unyielding on the name
* mikeco parties like it's 1999
<smouche> how do you like the sound, ircbot_  - I'm pretty impressed with nVidia, and the speakers are decent for a lappy
<ircbot_> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu smouche
<nickrud> that's the original greek name for ajax, a warrior in the trojan war
<djm62> ah...damn!
<Levander> Has anybody found the option to use the hoary install CD as a rescue disk?
<smouche> Thanks, ircbot_  I'll check your howto!
<ircbot_> smouche: now that i got all my sound stuff pretty well configured to run through esd i'm happy
<nickrud> started life as a greek major :)
<djm62> should have taken a guess there, even without classical education
<djm62> I know ajax
<nickrud> ok, which one :)
<ircbot_> hey any kde people... is artsd like esd for kde?
<nickrud> there were two
<imsdle> Ok i know im stupid but what is ppp0
<ircbot_> kind of their version
<ircbot_> ppp0 is your first ppp device
<imsdle> im trying to connect my new flash love it ubuntu to my suckfull old windows network
<djm62> nickrud: at this time of night...neither ;)
<nickrud> heh
<ircbot_> imsdle: via ethernet?
<djm62> this machine is "feynman"
<imsdle> yup... that or wishful thinking
<djm62> putting me firmly on the other side of the divide ;)
<nickrud> a big dumb ox who killed hector, and a sleazy opportunist
<ircbot_> imsdle: then you need not worry about ppp at all... you need to worry about eth0
<smouche> ircbot_  I have no clue what artsd really does on my machine -- all I know is sometimes I have to kill it when kaffeine gets weird
<ircbot_> smouche: care if i PM you
<mikeco> you should kill artsd anyway
<ircbot_> i'll explain and won't hog the channel
<mikeco> evil thing.
<smouche> but I'm a sound ignoramus as well as linux-ignorant
<imsdle> lol same smouche..
<smouche> g'head, ircbot_
<ircbot_> artsd is like esd right mikeco?
<mikeco> a sound daemon?
<mikeco> uh, yeah
* mikeco listens to nwa
<nickrud> someone asked me if kde could use esd, or gnome arts. Is this possible
<djm62> I know kde people were thinking of switching to gstreamer all round
<mikeco> you can run esd in whatever you want basically
<bignose-ork> nickrud: individual apps need to support the particular sound server
<nickrud> another improvement on the old days
<bignose-ork> nickrud: by requesting their sound services through it
<mikeco> well, yeah
<djm62> yeah..gstreamer is good tech
<mikeco> but you can pipe most things to esd easily
<djm62> and freedesktop has broadened the line in the sand
<ircbot_> never really used artsd, but i like me some esd
<djm62> I never liked KDE...purely irrational, I just never felt it was "right"
<smouche> ircbot_ - excellent explanation! thanks
<mikeco> it flickers too much
<nickrud> again and again, luminocity over the whatever it was I built with jhbuild
<nickrud> two answers there :)
<ircbot_> i like kde
<mikeco> i barely like gnome, or kde
<ircbot_> but for some weird reason didn't use kubuntu
<mikeco> i really like e and wmaker
<regeya> if only dnd worked with ubuntu's wmaker
<ircbot_> yeah i normally use blackbox
<ircbot_> but on this box i always use gnome
<ircbot_> maybe i'll get tired of it and decide to install blackbox
<djm62> fluxbox for slow and old machines, otherwise gnome
<smouche> kubuntu is excellent; hated kde before, the new version is very fast
<ircbot_> kde has always run faster than gnome for me
<mikeco> yeah, kde is faster, but still it bugs me, not sure
<mikeco> but gnome is faster on this box
<djm62> where "slow and old" means not running gnome fast enough for me
<nickrud> and remember, slow is relative. Straightforward and fast enough works
<mikeco> however, E is still my fave
<regeya> the new version of kde is indeed fast, though it'd be nice if some things like kipi-plugins were ready to dump on the repos
<ircbot_> i really don't like e at all
<smouche> once I shut off the stupid f&*%*ing bouncing cursors, I was happy!
<nickrud> evolution by itself made me a convert. Sliding desktops!!
<mikeco> did you take the time to customize e?
<regeya> I really was intrigued by E back in 1997.
<ircbot_> smouche: you can say fucking in here
<ircbot_> sliding desktops?
<smouche> f&^8*ing keyboard!
<nickrud> s/evolution/enlightenment/
<djm62> enlightenment, even on a 266, was usable
<smouche> it's my f&&^*(ing keybindings! ;-)
<regeya> I seem to recall making a really ultra-nerdy lcars theme that I never shared with anyone then went back to using fvwm
<nickrud> you grabbed a bar on the side of the screen, and slid partway with with the mouse, showing the next destop.
<regeya> it was a cute trick but...meh.
<smouche> ultra-nerdy and lcars -- reduncancy!
<nickrud> I moved stuff between desktops that way all the time
<Xeon3D> I'm looking for a gnome window list applet with support for transparency...
<regeya> heh smouche
<Xeon3D> does anyone know any?
<mikeco> http://alexis.myphotos.cc/trans-e16.png
<regeya> wmaker held my interest for a long time
<djm62> wmaker was another "not quite right" for me
<smouche> "reduncancy" -- that's when you have two class clowns sitting in the corner with funny hats on...
<djm62> too high-concept, maybe
<nickrud> lol, lcars
<nickrud> slate was pretty, though
<johan> Ubuntu=USA Nationalist against free trade?    http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<mikeco> e is just not in my face, which i like
<ircbot_> fluxbox does the sliding desktops thing i do believe
<regeya> djm62: heh, most people just say 'eww, ugly'
<ircbot_> i wish gnome did that
<djm62> then again...I've never "got" apple interfaces either, which must make me borderline inhuman
<regeya> nickrud: I've changed a bit since 1997
<regeya> nickrud: among other things, a better design sense
<nickrud> haven't we all :)
<nickrud> it was just d**m pretty
<nickrud> and different
<ircbot_> d**m?
<ircbot_> you mean d**n?
<mikeco> haha
<djm62> ircbot_: wash your mouth out!
<ircbot_> oh damn sorry
<nickrud> looks like did good :)
<mikeco> hm
<smouche> "dorm pretty" ??
<regeya> lcars was one of those things that for some reason always looked so neat on screen, and when you tried to emulate it, you realized, hm, it was a lousy interface design.
<ircbot_> i've seen some ugly chicks in a dorm
<nickrud> there is no such thing as a pretty dorm, try again
<ircbot_> doom pretty
<ircbot_> ?
<nickrud> yeah, lcars lasted about 2 minutes
<ircbot_> doom3 did look nice after all
<smouche> Michael Dorm's prettier in klingon makeup.
<ircbot_> even if the game did kind of suck
<djm62> ok death time
<McQuaid> hello, with the ubuntu install, can i say format an existing ext3 partition but not recreate partitions?
<regeya> Dorn.
<djm62> perchance to rub, aye there's the dream
<djm62> night all
<McQuaid> basically i don't want to muck with parted as I have some partition errors
<discord> anyone know how to tell if speed step is active on your notebook?
<Xeon3D> discord, try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ircbot_> hey smouche do you have your touchpad working properly like with the scroll bar and everything?
<nickrud> regeya, yup, not him
<discord> yeah thanks
<discord> or cat /proc/cpufreq
<smouche> ircbot_ not the scrollpad, no
<smouche> you?
<ircbot_> smouche: nah it's weird... i think hp must do something funky with them because it should work
<smouche> and I have no idea how, or if, I can get the volume buttons etc working on here.
<regeya> somewhere out there there's a gutenberg browser that doesn't suck.
<ircbot_> hey on /proc/cpuinfo that cpu Mhz line... that should display my cpu speed right?
<nickrud> regeya, no such animal.
<nickrud> I've been looking for a long time
* regeya considers getting busy figuring out how to write that non-sucking gutenberg browser
<ircbot_> smouche: probably can, but i dunno... i haven't bothered... i bet you can do it like configuring dead keys on a keyboard
<nickrud> bounty available, if you live anywhere in the western us
<regeya> there's got to be a way.
<sapelko> hi y'all!
<sapelko> I'm new to ubuntu and I'd like to ask a multimedia-related question.
<regeya> I'd be a fool to take on another project.  I just turned down a paying gig, in fact. :-}
<nickrud> sapelko, you came to the right place
<regeya> two in a week.  why can't these come to me when I'm *not* swamped?
<McQuaid> if i install ubuntu on top of mandrake, will it know to delete the existing distro.  I want to do this without running parted
<nickrud> inverse karma?
<Absenth> good evening all.
<regeya> heh
<McQuaid> so basically i just want it to format the existing ext3 partition, not create/modify new partitions
<sapelko> thx nickrud
<smouche> regeya, that only happens to me with pretty women.  When it rains it pours, but it's usually a fucking sahara
<regeya> LOL
<sapelko> A couple of hours ago I tried listening to an audio stream...
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows if there are any 3d window managers that are beyond the "being discussed" phase?
<sapelko> it was an .asx one, but I couldn't get it to work, I heard aviplay would handle that
<sapelko> but I can't find it through synaptic... tried the command line also
<sapelko> I've enabled multiverse and the likes
<regeya> I've got people offering me cash to fix computers, and contracts to "webmaster."  I have time for neither and could use the cash...how the hell does that happen...anyway...sorry for the way O/T talk, and here in regeyaland it's bedtime...hasta, all.
<drummer87> McQuaid: the installer should format the partitions, even if the partition table isn't changed.. there is also an option to format or preserve data when setting up partitions.
<smouche> hmmm, sapelko, have you tried xine-ui ? don't know about .asx, though
<biojayc> I'm really new to linux.  anyone mind telling me what Nautalis is?
<Absenth> biojayc: Nautalis is kinda like windows explorer.
<Absenth> biojayc: kinda.
<smouche> biojayc, it is, I believe, the file manager for the gnome desktop
<biojayc> is it basically the Windows Manager, similar to fluxbox?
<biojayc> I'm reading about metacity, and I'm trying to find out exactly what it is.  it mentions that it's for gnome
<Absenth> biojayc: no.  it's part of gnome.  Handles file management, and navigating the file system in a GUI.
<biojayc> I'm trying to impove the look of my gnome desktop
<biojayc> oh okay
<smouche> it's not the window manager, no -- in gnome that's metacity -- with ubuntu anyway, I think
<sapelko> smouche: xine-ui didn't work
<sapelko> neither did mplayer
<angrykeyboarder> http://www.gnome.org/projects/nautilus/
<biojayc> okay thanx
<sapelko> maybe it's something related to codecs, but I did try with w32codecs package...
<sapelko> ... also to no avail
<drummer87> hey, is it possible to boot my windows partition (on the same hd) while running ubutu?
<nickrud> sapelko, you've just named everything I would try :)
<smouche> lol, me too, sapelko
<ircbot_> hey smouche you use jabber?
<drummer87> like using vpn or something, but on the same machine
<smouche> nope, ircbot_
<sapelko> nickrud, that's what I thought to myself
<nickrud> but, I did find this link so you should probably ask there:
<smouche> ircbot_ that's on my looooong list of apps to try though
<Absenth> drummer87; you could boot windows inside Ubuntu using something like vmware (expensive)
<sapelko> biojayc, nautilus it's the equivalent of Windows Explorer on Win9x/ME/XP/2K
<nickrud> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=3438&style=flat&viewday=31&viewmonth=200405
<sapelko> it's a File Manager, but also does some other nifty things, like putting Icons on the desktop on those windows managers that don't support it
<smouche> sapelko -- could you have any multimedia apps perhaps tying things up?  Have you checked top for processes you might try killing?
<Absenth> drummer87: I hear rumors of an open source VMware killer coming....  but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called.
<smouche> one thing I liked about nautilus was the way it handles icons  and previews!
<ircbot_> you should definitely start... and don't be lazy and get on jabber.org... go find another server as to help the jabber guys out
<drummer87> Absenth: am trying to find a free or cheap way to do it.. but i think vmware installs windows virtually, on the / partition
<drummer87> Absenth: there's plex86, but it's only experimental at the mo
<Scuddie> Hmmm...
<Absenth> drummer87: XEN is the name of the project I was thinking of.
<nickrud> qemu or xen,
<Scuddie> Who knows mount like the back of their hands?
<drummer87> i'll have a look at those, thanks
<Absenth> drummer87: What specifically would you like to do with your windows machine, while running linux?
<cryptonome> Scuddie: I do. But as in the No Holds Barred Grappling way. Not drive mounting.
<nickrud> nautilus, IF you can find them, does amazing things
<lnxguy> drummer87: VMWare puts the virtual filesystem in your /home dir
<Scuddie> cryptonome: Well then, I'll call you when I need help :p
<drummer87> Absenth: run indesign CS, tv viewing app, games possibly
<drummer87> anything that won't run in linux
<smouche> I don't care for gnome, but nautilus is great.  I detest metacity though.
<lnxguy> Scuddie: what is your mount question?
<Absenth> so does anyone have a link to Xen?  The Xensource.com website just talks about what it is/ is going to be, but doesn't have a timetable, files, or anything remotely useful unless you're a big company banking on the technoligy :)
<drummer87> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/index.html
<Absenth> Nevermind, I think I found it.
<Scuddie> lnxguy:  Well, you know how when a device is mounted, it makes the targeted directory's contents "disappear", as mounting places the device over the directory?  I'd like to know if it's possible to mount a device "under" the directory.
<Burgundavia> Absenth, xen is a virtualization tech, to allow two or many OS to run on the same hardware
<biojayc> how do I go about changing the interface of gnome?  I've seen several cool screenshots of very nice looking icons and stuff.  Is all of that done with a theme?
<Burgundavia> Absenth, they are currently making it work in the mainline kernel, as the source is gpl
<smouche> gotta go.  Time for my microwaved whitecastle hamburgers... see ya, ircbot_
<nickrud> Scuddie, I read what you wanted a while ago, and you'll have to write a script at least :)
<Burgundavia> Absenth, after that work is finished, it will be part of the mainline kernel, like other drivers
<ircbot_> brb
<Burgundavia> Absenth, how it does it, be my guest
<Scuddie> So mounting wont work either, then...
<Scuddie> rats.
<nickrud> biojayc, art.gnome.org
<biojayc> thanx
<Absenth> Burgundavia: yeah, Xen sounds exactly like an opensource, and therefore badass project like what vmware does.
<nickrud> np
<Absenth> Burgundavia: that site looks like it's a bootable CD, that you can then load other os's onto.  And it sounds like the next Novel Linux distro will include Xen.
<Burgundavia> Absenth, xen runs even lower than vmware
<lnxguy> Scuddie: you can create a hard (inode) link to the filesystem's contents
<Burgundavia> Absenth, novell is sponsoring it, I think
<Burgundavia> Absenth, I think suse 9.3 already includes it
<Iguana> has anyone tried to install the nvidia nforce drivers from nvidia on hoary?
<fazer> No, have you?
<Scuddie> lnxguy:  Will that work for NTFS purposes?
<lnxguy> Scuddie: gimme some specifics: are you mounting a drive?
<Iguana> fazer, nope but I'm thinking of trying.
<Burgundavia> Iguana, why would you want to?
<fazer> Iguana: ah
<Iguana> * Added AC3 pass-through
<transgress> hey how can i remove a module that's already loaded?
<transgress> i forget the command
<Burgundavia> rmmod
<Burgundavia> sudo rmmod
<sapelko> rmmod, but you have to sudo
<lnxguy> Scuddie: NTFS does not use inodes or any other usable filesystem blocks...
<SQL_Sam> anyone familiar with swat?
<sapelko> sudo rmmod module_name
<Iguana> Burgundavia, do you know how can one have SPDIF output working on hoary with the kernel drivers?
<Scuddie> Hmmm...  Perhaps I should ask in the 'Other application support' for the solution to my problem?
<Xeon3D> Also.. Nvidia guys say that that package could be repackaged by distro makers.. so I think this would be a good .deb for ubuntu.
<nickrud> Scuddie, if you have that last description of what you want, it would help lnxguy. I don't script for anyone but myself (don't wanna get killed), but he might help
<Scuddie> OK, lets see :p.
<Scuddie> Oh yeah, linux crashed on me, so I lost it.  I'll just type up a short one, then.
<SQL_Sam> looking to find where the initd.config file is for swat
<SQL_Sam> i cant find it?
<Absenth> drummer87: sorry I missed your comment about Adobe CS, InDesign etc.
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, it will be somewhere in /etc
<nickrud> every config is there, by law :)
<lnxguy> Scuddie: I think you are looking for the -bind option
<Absenth> drummer87: for many windows applications Wine will work, however if you can shell out the $39 I highly recomend crossover office.
<Scuddie> I don't know, I can't seem to find my thoughts.
<Scuddie> My brain doesn't like me right now.
<Absenth> drummer87: Cedega from Transgaming works with a lot of windows games, but not all of them, and it's seldom easy :)
<ircbot_> hey how would i go abouts mounting a stick of SD memory from my digicam?
<SQL_Sam> found it but i guess it isnt the right file....
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, this line can be your savior: dpkg -L swat
<Scuddie> What does -bind do?
<SQL_Sam> wow
<Scuddie> I cant make heads or tails of the man page
<nickrud> lots, eh?
<SQL_Sam> yep
<lnxguy> Scuddie: believe it or not, the man page is pretty good
<Absenth> bind?  as in the DNS Daemon?  or as part of mount.
<nickrud> docs are always in /usr/share/docs/<package>, and config in /etc/<somewhere>
<SQL_Sam> i dont see the the conf file/
<nickrud> I don't samba, so I can't talk about swat :)
<Scuddie> lnxguy, does -bind do a logical mount?
<SQL_Sam> first rule of swat.....
<Absenth> SQL_Sam: First rule of Swat club.......             Is don't talk about Swat club.....
<Absenth> SQL_Sam: sorry, couldn't resist.
<SQL_Sam> no actually you got it on the mark!
<biojayc> is gdesklet available through apt-get?
<Xeon3D> heh
<Xeon3D> ubuntu just crashed on me :P
<Xeon3D> funny. 1st time it happens
<crimsun> Xeon3D: yes, you can use spdif with the in-kernel alsa drivers
<Xeon3D> (and I wasn't fiddling with that nvidia package)
<Xeon3D> crimsun, care to explain how or redirect me to a webpage?
<SQL_Sam> man anyone use swat in here?
<crimsun> Xeon3D: -Dplug:iec958
<Xeon3D> crimsun, please ellaborate
<crimsun> Xeon3D: the alsa device you use is plug:iec958
<lnxguy> Scuddie: -bind makes the contents of the filesystem visible in two places, eg. /oldmount and /newmount
<crimsun> Xeon3D: therefore you must also unmute and adjust the iec958 playback mixer elements (not the capture ones)
<Xeon3D> where can I select that plug:iec958 ?
<crimsun> Xeon3D: wherever you can select an alsa device
<Xeon3D> I only get a Realtek ALC650f (OSS), the TV Card one (OSS), NVidia NForce2 (Alsa Mixer) and the tv card one (Alsa mixer)
<Scuddie> lnxguy, for practical use, say I have a /ntfs/docs directory, and a ~/docs directory.  I want ~/docs to be active, and /ntfs/docs to be a ghost referenced by ~/docs.
<Xeon3D> that's under change device on Volume Control
<Scuddie> ghost for the lack of a better word
<crimsun> Xeon3D: use alsamixer from a terminal
<Xeon3D> crimsun, ok. I got them all on and volume on maximum, but the Dolby Digital Line LED on my speakers hasn't got lit yet.
<crimsun> Xeon3D: you can't turn them _all_ on
<Scuddie> If the file exists in ~/docs, I dont want it to even know that the filename exists in /ntfs/docs.  When a file is written, it is written to ~/docs, and /ntfs/docs never sees it.
<Xeon3D> just turned the IEC958 the IEC958 Input and the IEC958 Playback
<Xeon3D> on
<Xeon3D> (jesus I'm lost)
<crimsun> mute the iec958 input
<crimsun> join #flood, paste cat /proc/asound/cards
<Xeon3D> done.
<Scuddie> So am I a hopeless and pathetic excuse for a linux user? :p
<crimsun> then paste the output of amixer onto http://pastebin.com
<nickrud> Scuddie, you missed the point about reading from ~/ntfs/docs if ~/docs doesn't exist :)
<Scuddie> Oh yeah :D
<discord> sound problems
<discord> ?
<nickrud> I was interested in an academic way :)
<lnxguy> Scuddie: you can do a mount, mount -bind [/ntfs/docs ~/docs]  remount -o ro /ntfs/docs.  That leaves the NTFS stuff read-only
<Xeon3D> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/274823
<discord> hmm
<lnxguy> Scuddie: sorry that sounds like secret code ;>)
<discord> does ubuntu use alsa or oss
<discord> i see two devices listed in the mixer
<discord> my xmms doesnt work
<discord> but i do hear sounds from gaim and such
<crimsun> discord: it uses alsa's oss emulation for esd, so you need to set xmms to use esound output
<Scuddie> But will that allow me to write to the directory in question?
<discord> thanks crimsun
<lnxguy> Scuddie: yes, that will write only to the ~/docs mount
<Scuddie> While it is mounted, I mean.
<Xeon3D> crimsun, so?
<Scuddie> OK, I'll try that.  Thanks :).
<lnxguy> Scuddie: they will both be visible, but only your ~/docs will write
<discord> what do i do to add devices to audacity ?
<crimsun> Xeon3D: play with the mixer settings
<Scuddie> I'll try that.
* nickrud cuts & pastes
<lnxguy> Scuddie: have fun!
<crimsun> Xeon3D: the ones you're interested in are Surround and Analog to IEC958
<lnxguy> Scuddie: the -remount option is probably the trick...
<lnxguy> Scuddie: I'm interested to see if that works with NTFS...
<discord> crimsun, i do not see any devices in audacity but sound now works in xmms do i need to try the section from ubuntuguide How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME
<crimsun> discord: I'm not familiar w/ ubuntuguide, sorry
<Xeon3D> crimsun, does it save as soon as I exit alsamixer?
<discord> crimsun, are you familiar with audacity or why it doesnt work
<crimsun> Xeon3D: settings are saved when you issue a reboot command and restored after you finish booting
<crimsun> discord: you'd need to either redefine pcm.dsp or pcm.adsp
<crimsun> discord: alsa.opensrc.org
<Xeon3D> so I have to reboot to see if the changes were applied?
<crimsun> Xeon3D: no
<Scuddie> lnxguy, that didn't work, unfortunately.
<SQL_Sam> is it possible to do the following: apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php4
<Xeon3D> oh ok .. I got it.
<Xeon3D> still the light hasn't turn on :P
<Scuddie> I don't have write access to NTFS, and files do not maintain precendence.
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, apt won't let you if the packages conflict
<crimsun> Xeon3D: you need to check the url I just gave discord
<nickrud> but in this case yes :)
<SQL_Sam> i'll give it a shot
<Skif> So, has anybody gotten mythtv running on Hoary?
<SQL_Sam> before doing an apt-get I need to do update? is that correct
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, it never hurts
<SQL_Sam> what should be the 'default'
<nickrud> ?
<SQL_Sam> of things to do
<SQL_Sam> like the update
<nickrud> ah
* Skif has been trying to get mdz's packages working, but keeps getting "QSettings: error creating /home/emschwar/.qt", even though it should be running as mythtv user
<lnxguy> Scuddie: you must have that module loaded: ntfs_write or something like that; I forgot the name
<nickrud> apt-get update && apt-get install
<SQL_Sam> k
<tkb> is it possible to use diffrent apt-get package servers, such as the Debian servers?
<crimsun> tkb: possible, not recommended.
<tkb> crimsun, because?
<birv2> a ubuntu newb here looking for some wireless help.  any takers?
<crimsun> tkb: two words: dependency hell
<nickrud> lol
<tkb> crimsun, hehe gotcha, so there isn't much ubuntu/debian interoptibility?
* tkb is used to Gentoo Portage
<Xeon3D> is there any how to on mailing lists?
<crimsun> tkb: "interoperability"? certainly there is, but that doesn't mean you should blindly go around adding apt repos
<tkb> crimsun, I'm on the live cd, my gentoo install is a k8 experimental AMD64 =) I like to live on the edge
<Xeon3D> I'm subscribed to the ubuntu-pt mailing list.. and I get each mail (not the digest option). If I Reply directly to the email, will it be on the mailing list?
<nickrud> Xeon3D, which mailer are you using (it matters)
<tkb> crimsun, will the .deb's not handle dependencies correctly?
<Xeon3D> Evolution
<Xeon3D> ;P
<crimsun> tkb: debs may be built against different [versions of]  packages
<Levander> Anybody know how to use the rescue disk feature of the Hoary installation CD-ROM?
<Xeon3D> nickrud, Evolution
<nickrud> Xeon3D, been using it long long time. Control-L
<nickrud> that's the list reply
<Xeon3D> heh
<Xeon3D> thanks :D
<nickrud> a regular reply goes directly to the sender, which is not good list behavior :)
<tkb> crimsun, I don't quite follow
<Xeon3D> nickrud: is there a way that we can redirect the mailing lists messages to a specified folder?
<gA> is there a list of hardware that is supported by default by ubuntu
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is wonderful! - still amazed by how much there is and how well it works. :)
<nickrud> yeah, right click on a message from a list you want to make a folder for, and 'filter on mailling list'
<tkb> BlackLabel, what exactly are you curious about? almost all distros have the same hardware support
<Xeon3D> wow... nice. thanks nickrud
<tkb> though some don't lack ndiswrapper in their package trees =(
<nickrud> lovely software
<Xeon3D> and thanks also to crimsun  :)
<crimsun> tkb: debs are compiled against other -dev debs. If packages in one repo use a newer version not in the one you're using as default, problems will occur.
<discord> i havent had luck with my wirless drivers being included with ubuntu
<discord> i dont want to use the ndiswrapper when their are drivers for my specific card
<ircbot_> discord: that's probably because like prism2 cards are the only ones supported in linux...
<discord> no
<discord> i mean
<crimsun> tkb: ndiswrapper-utils is in main
<discord> i have a prism2
<discord> but they didnt include
<ircbot_> discord: oh so you know there are linux drivers?  okay... have you searched apt for them?
<travail101> anyone have a Hoary liveCD handy, and an extra computer handy that could tell me if linux-wlan-ng is listed when you run "dpkg -l" from a terminal?
<IIIEars> tkb - it may look like all distros are the same at detectig hardware at first but that isn't completely true - Ubuntu is one of a dozen i have tried and Ubuntu just workss! :)
<birv2> how about dlink 520 dwl card?
<discord> host-ap or wlan-ng driver
<crimsun> travail101: it is not.
<ircbot_> discord: apt-get install hostap-source hostap-utils
<tkb> IIIEars, that's their philiosohy =)
<travail101> discord: wlan-ng still isn't in the LiveCD?
<tkb> crimsun, ndiswrapper-utils includes the wrapper?
<Levander> In warty, gaim used to have an option to open links in a new browser window, can't find this option under hoary.  Anybody know where it is?
<travail101> oh... crimsun, thanx
<tkb> spiffy
<travail101> discord: the linux-wlan-ng drivers are super easy to compile by hand... and I think they are in the repository... you should be able to apt-get them...
<discord> ircbot_, what am i going to do with that source
<crimsun> tkb: yes
<discord> travail101, if i compile them I have to recompile the kernel also right?
<ircbot_> discord: wtf do you think you do with it?  use it to install it
<discord> ircbot_, dont take that tone with me
<ircbot_> discord: well don't ask me dumbass questions
<discord> ircbot_, dont give me dumb shit answers why would i use that old source package when i could get more updated source from the hostap site
<discord> ircbot_, you fool i dont really want to have to compile drivers
<ircbot_> discord: you wanted it for your ubuntu system i gave you a way to get it... you wanna go get the source from the site then fucking do it, but don't come in here bitching about not having the driver
<discord> I am aware that i can download source you idiot obviously i know that if i mentioned the drivers for my card some other ppl probably dont want to compile drivers either
<ircbot_> boo fucking hoo this is linux and sometimes you have to compile things.  don't like compiling stuff sometimes go to windows
<ircbot_> and definitely don't ask for help and then put down the solution given to you.  there are no packages for debian precompiled yet... perhaps there is a reason for that
<IIIEars> Window = Install, Connect, get a virus/spyware, Reinstall, repeat... - rofl
<discord> im going to ignore you now
<crimsun> guys, mind the CoC
<ircbot_> CoC?
<crimsun> code of conduct
<tkb> crimsun, travail101, haven't I seen you in #gentoo?
<crimsun> tkb: (no)
<travail101> discod, no you do not have to recompile the kernel
<travail101> tkb: me yes :-D
<Hobocop> The number of seconds elapsed since 01/01/1970 is date +%s cool
<Hobocop> 8)
<thechitowncubs> how can i make my samba share require no password?
<travail101> discord: rather... umm yea... no recompile or even reboot necessary, just compile, make config, make all, make install, modprobe the right module, then set it up via the README file... ifconfig and such
<travail101> I'm off to try a different more updated liveCD... knoppix 3.7 blows... except that it get's me online with linux-wlan-ng drivers :-D
<Traderjb> Evening folks, if anyone can, could use some assistance here.  I did the whole Ndiswrapper thing, worked, well sorta.  Still can't connect to the internet
<Traderjb> Help!
<thechitowncubs> Anyone have any knowledge of samba?
<Quequeg> thechitowncubs, guest ok = yes ?
<BlackLabel> is there a list of hardware that is supported by default by ubuntu
<Levander> Anybody remember the gaim option in Warty that let you open links in irc in a new browser window instead of an entirely new browser window like gaim is doing for me now in hoary?
<thechitowncubs> Que: where should I put that? anywhere?
<thechitowncubs> in the smb.conf...
<Quequeg> thechitowncubs, after the brackets that define the particular share
<Quequeg> i.e. [MyShare] 
<thechitowncubs> Que: thanks
<Quequeg> np
<BlackLabel> is there a list of hardware that is supported by default by ubuntu
<fejaor> I have a bunch of troubles with gnome...any one who can help me??
<nomasteryoda> fejaor, which version of ubuntu>
<nickrud> BlackLabel, no
<TestDummy> Er.. is there a way I can make Gaim a icon in the little tray so when I close the buddy list it doesn't quit?
<TestDummy> Because I don't need it open, but when I close it, Gaim just quits
<fejaor> 5.04
<Hobocop> odd
<BlackLabel> how can i find if my tv tuner is supported?
<nickrud> if you ask here, some probably knows
<smouche> fejaor, that question, it should be obvious, is impossible to answer unless you actually describe your troubles.
<kanuha> TestDummy, do you see an icon in the taskbar?
<nomasteryoda> BlackLabel, google?
<TestDummy> Nope
<fejaor> let me describe it
<nickrud> if not, try googling ubuntu with your tv card chipset
<fejaor> it is not the firs time that when I open either mozilla or mozilla firefox something weird happens
<fejaor> I just tried to import the
<smouche> the suspense is killing us, fejaor
<BlackLabel> yea google it... 4 results all of which dont help
<biojayc> i downloaded the source for gdesklet.  how do I install.  do I have to ./configure make make install, or is it possible to install through apt-get?
<BlackLabel> all dont help*
<kanuha> TestDummy, do you see an icon in the taskbar?
<nickrud> BlackLabel, then make the search, broader, use linux
<TestDummy> Nope.
<fejaor> bookmarks I have from my hard drive and when the window of the options popsup, it only appears a rectangle with the options of Next, Back and Cancel but only with the X and the Back arrow...without the labels and it never let me do anything else
<fejaor> even if I tried to click on the cancel, back or next button.....it only clicks but don't work at all
<fejaor> and that's not the only problem I have if anyone is available to help me in a one-on-one session :D
<fejaor> pleaseeeee
<kanuha> TestDummy, go into preferences and load the systray plugin
<biojayc> how do I install gdesklet?
<nickrud> biojayc, do you know how to search for packages?
<Burgundavia> apt-get remove gdesklets
<TestDummy> Uh...
<TestDummy> It's already enabled...
<nickrud> rflol
<transgress> umm apt-get install gdesklets
<TestDummy> Hm.
<fejaor> and Im trying to start Firestarter but the program freezes without starting correctly
<kanuha> TestDummy, go into (gaim) preferences and load the systray plugin
<transgress> Burgundavia: i think remove may not do what you think
<biojayc> hmm.  is it by default?  then how do I add desklets?
<nickrud> except I never say never, they'll never get on my desktop
<smouche> fejaor, I can't help you with the bookmarks issue, but you should probably state some of your other issues too, and if someone can help you they will.  If not, wait patiently, and pose your questions again.
<Burgundavia> transgress, I know exactly what it does. I just don't have a very high regard for gdesklets
<transgress> Burgundavia: haha oh okay
<TestDummy> I do that, doesn't work
<transgress> yeah i played with them... i didn't really like them much either
<fejaor> what about the firestarter issue?
<transgress> although i am debating on getting the osx docker looking one
<Burgundavia> gdesklets change about very 3rd version, in a non-backwards compatible way
<fejaor> what about the firestarter?
<smouche> sorry, fejaor -- I type slowly!  missed your firestarter issue -- heh, sorry
<smouche> can't help there either1
<fejaor> and Im trying to start Firestarter but the program freezes without starting correctly
<biojayc> is it best to apt-get or use the gnome installer?
<nickrud> biojayc, stick with synaptic till you're comfortable
<biojayc> ok
<Hobocop> yes synaptic is nice
<Hobocop> 8)
<TestDummy> Er...
<Hobocop> unless you are getting xmms or something
<TestDummy> I've enabled this plugin, but it doesn't work
<mainer> fejaor firestarter must be run as root or sudo in ubuntu
<Hobocop> sudo apt-get install xmms
<nickrud> synaptic is a _lot_ better than the last time I tried
<fejaor> what can i do in order to keep my partition/drives with NTFS partitions mounted in ubuntu?? When I restart my machine, they always dissapear and I have to mount them over and over again
<TestDummy> Add them to /etc/fstab??
<smouche> fejaor, please don't im me.  It's very unlikely I can help you as well as the very knowledgable folks in the channel
<fejaor> sorry about that
<Xeon3D> C ya guys... I'm off to bed.
<fejaor> well there are several problems with firestarter...I installed in ubuntu and worked
<TestDummy> I haven't been able to get Firestarter installed to Hoary..
<TestDummy> Got it to work with Warty...
<TestDummy> Don't know why
<fejaor> but once I restarted my computer, it always asked me for a password in order to run firestarter and shows me a message saying that I had not enough privileges to run starter eventhough im the only user for ubuntu
<Hobocop> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Hobocop> for mounting ntfs
<biojayc> what is the name of the OS X launch bar lookalike and how do I install that?
<Hobocop> I thought that was for windows
<Hobocop> in fact I am pretty sure
<Hobocop> like 98%
<biojayc> I thought there was a desklet for it
<Hobocop> if you prove me wrong I will be very happy about it 8)
<nomasteryoda> biojayc, you might mean the one that zooms the icons
<nomasteryoda> it's for kde ... called ksmoothdock
<fejaor> smouche??
<smouche> yes, fejaor?
<smouche> fejaor, you need to use sudo for apps requiring root privileges.
<nomasteryoda> fejaor, check the permissions on the executable.. I'll bet it is set to root
<nomasteryoda> only
<fejaor> how can I change those privileges so this application can start when I start ubuntu without asking me for the password or without telling me that I don't have enough privileges?
<biojayc> http://c.delepine.free.fr/sc.png
<biojayc> that is a screenshot of gnome.  at least it was on the gnome boards
<fejaor> how?
<Hobocop> that is a lot of desklets
<biojayc> nod
<biojayc> but the one on the bottom is the one I'm interested it
<nomasteryoda> if it is located in /usr/bin/firestarter, then should be able to ... sudo chown fejaor  /usr/bin/firestarter,
<biojayc> err in
<nickrud> ok, it is purty
<kanuha> IS this how it should look in fstab to mount a fat32 drive? /dev/hda1       /               fat    auto,user  0       0
<Hobocop> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<Hobocop> for the launch bar
<nomasteryoda> that is the kdock i think
<Hobocop> this looks like it
<kanuha> IS this how it should look in fstab to mount a fat32 drive? /dev/hda1       /spare               fat    auto,user  0       0
<biojayc> I think that is it!  how do I install desklets
<nomasteryoda> wow
<nomasteryoda> nice
<Hobocop> no idea lmao
<nickrud> kahuna looks normal
<Hobocop> I have had ubuntu/linux for less than a week
<Hobocop> I am just getting into shell scripts lmao
<kanuha> I have to make a dir called spare in / though right?
<nickrud> yup
<dr_willis> isent a fat32 drive a filesystem type of 'vfat'
<nickrud> doh
<nomasteryoda> Hobocop, congrats
<biojayc> ah
<kanuha> IS this how it should look in fstab to mount a fat32 drive? /dev/hda1       /spare              vfat    auto,user  0       0
<dr_willis> and 'auto' and 'user' are not really normally used together I think.
<biojayc> anyone, how do you install desklets?
<discord> crimsun: to build the linux wlan-ng driver i need configured kernel source and the configured source code for the pcmcia_cs substem I am running are these the configured source packages the source packages I see in the repositories
<nickrud> i claim it's my cats fault
<fejaor> that'll work forever?
<Hobocop> thanks nomasteryoda, for whatever lmao
<discord> crimsun: or are they just plain source packages
<nomasteryoda> Hobocop,  shell scripts
<fejaor> but still.....my firestarter is frozen and cannot started.....
<Hobocop> oh thanks :)
<Hobocop> it seems extremly powerful and easier than I expected, on the surface at least
<Hobocop> does anyone know the correct extension for python scripts?
<Hobocop> is it just .py
<fejaor> nomasteryoda....this will stay like that??
<dr_willis> it CAN be .py but its not required
<Hobocop> oh well ubuntu wont run this .bin because it says it is a python script
<Hobocop> and says I must rename it
<dr_willis> perhaps you are running it wrong.
<dr_willis> what .bin is this?
<fejaor> anyone who can help me with my problem with firefox/mozilla??
<fejaor> I have the .png file with a picture on what happens........
<Hobocop> the bin included in the desklet
<Hobocop> also it ran fin when i renamed it to .py
<Hobocop> 8)
<Hobocop> fine*
<Keizer> Anyone here used the PowerPC Live CD?
<dr_willis> Hobocop,  these are 'gdesklets' add ons?
<Hobocop> yes it looks like
<fejaor> anyone who can help me with my problem with firefox/mozilla??
<fejaor> I have the .png file with a picture on what happens........
<dr_willis> fejaor,  hmm..... what?
<Hobocop> holy crap
<Hobocop> gdesklets is ginormous
<fejaor> I have the screenshot to describe exactly what my problem is
<transgress> Hobocop: really how big?  how much space can i free up by removing the crap
<fejaor> you want me to send it to you, dr willis?
<Hobocop> not like size big
<Hobocop> just like tons of files
<Quequeg> I did a server install -- is there a simple way to install the major devel packages gcc,make,autoconf, etc.?
<dr_willis> you could state what the problem is. :P  fejaor  - i normally can never get dccsends anyway.
<Hobocop> I got a great way to make a lot of space on your comp though
<fejaor> all right
<fejaor> is not the first time that happens
<nickrud> apt-get install build-essential
<fejaor> and this doesn't happen only when I'm trying to do this
<kanuha> help, what is the command to bring up the drive list and their dev, ie hda1, hdb1 ?
<fejaor> right now i'm trying to import my bookmarks to firefox
<moogman> kanuha: df
<moogman> kanuha: mount -l
<Quequeg> nickrud, assume that's for me? :)
<moogman> kanuha: One of the two should be good enough :)
<Hobocop> rm crap
<kanuha> moogman, thankd
<Hobocop> I forgot how to delete everything
<Hobocop> lmao
<fejaor> but when the window with the options or whether you want it to import from netscape or from a file popsup, I can't go forward cause the three buttons, the Back, Next and Cancel....are not there
<nickrud> sorry cats got an arm , single finger typing ;)
<nickrud> so yes
<fejaor> there are only 3 rectangles....one with the X and the second one with the arrow of Back....with no labels at all
<fejaor> and I try to click on them and they click but no one worked...
<fejaor> did you follow me?
<Hobocop> A quick throw out one
<Hobocop> does anyone know where I can get the perl module for xml
<Hobocop> an xml parser
<Hobocop> or something
<Hobocop> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require d for intltool
<fejaor> did you know what a mean, dr willis??
<kanuha> moogman, I just installed a fat32 drive, formatted it, rebooted into Ubuntu but cannot see it. Tried mount -l and df but it isn't listed.. Any ideas?
<fejaor> Anyone who can help my with my firefox/mozilla problemm????
<dr_willis> fejaor,  you are basicially saying you cant import your bookmarks?   and cant figure out the requestors/or theres a bug in the import stuff?
<fejaor> there's a bug in firefox
<fejaor> that's why I wanted you to see the picture of what's going on
<dr_willis> if the bookmarks are in a file. use the bookmark manager - to 'import' them.
<fejaor> I basically can't use BACK, NEXT or CANCEL buttons........for the bookmarks window or any other....like when installing a plug in such as flash
<dr_willis> fejaor,  oh that sounds like a bigger bug then.
<dr_willis> fejaor,  what version of firefox are you useing?
<travail101> are you using a skin? other than the default?
<fejaor> 1.0.2
<Xenguy> *plonk*
<Xenguy> ww
<fejaor> is the one that comes with ubuntu
<fejaor> so what's wrong with it?
<travail101> don know...
<travail101> but, trying the default skin could never hurt
<Quequeg> If I compile the 2.6.10 kernel source from ubuntu as it is, with everything modular, will the appropriate modules be loaded on boot, or are the 2.4 modules loaded b/c and only b/c they were detected and configured during the install process?
<travail101> if it isn already
<lunitik> Quequeg: 2.4 isn't in Ubuntu at all
<lunitik> Quequeg: never has been
<Quequeg> whoops
<srid> How do I make /bin/rm move files to a Trash directory instead of permanently deleting files?
<lunitik> Quequeg: and yes... the modules should load... so long as you have hotplug around... although makes more sense for it to be called 'udevd' which is what its gonna be soon
<Quequeg> lunitik, OK - thanks
<dr_willis> srid,  look for a 'safe delete' alternative script/command.  or write your own.
<lunitik> srid: alias rm='mv $1 /home/srid/.Trash' ?
<srid> is their standard tested tool available?
<lunitik> srid: why would you want to do that though?
<dr_willis> of course that could have very odd things happening. :P wonder what it will do with identical named files.
<fejaor> are you still there dr willis??
<srid> also note that, each 'partition' must have it's own Trash directory (for fast file move)
<lunitik> dr_willis: there is of course rm -i ...
<srid> that's why I asked for a 'standard' tool
<lunitik> dr_willis: asks "are you sure you want this gone"..
<lunitik> srid: using a trash dir in cli seems pretty much retarded
<lunitik> bah
<dr_willis> :)
<fejaor> :S
<fejaor> need help dr willis
<dr_willis> fejaor,  huh? whats up?
<fejaor> you just asked me for the version and didn't tell me anything else
<lunitik> fejaor: ask your question... don't illicit help from the few... it will frustrate them, and make your question less likely to be answered correctly
<fejaor> 1.0.2 version of firefox
<travail101> i assume you are using it for the first time, and is has never previously worked for you on this install... correct?
<IIIEars> lunitik - - if i wanted to empty the trash automatically after every reboot where would i add that?
<dr_willis> fejaor,  have ya checked the forums to see if anyone else has had this issue?  does it affect all users... lets see.. basic trouble shooting/testing 101.. :P create a new user see if it affects them...
<torpid> i'm going to buy a shuttle barebones system this weekend.  can you guys offer any advice about chipsets and what not?
<dr_willis> torpid,  shuttles are neat.. till mine blew the power supply.
<torpid> i'm considering something like this: http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16856101424
<fejaor> that's why Im asking this here....cause haven't find anything like that in the forums
<dr_willis> torpid,  you may want to look into alternatives if you want more flexability.
<lunitik> IIIEars: somewhere in /etc/rc2.d/ ... following the name convention
<torpid> http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=56-115-016&depa=1
<torpid> this one is way cheap.  why?
<torpid> many shuttle users are very happy.
<dr_willis> http://compreviews.about.com/cs/desktops/tp/aatpsffpckits.htm   - has some reviews of SFF systems.
<travail101> fejaor: you could simply try "rm -Rf /home/yourusername/.firefox" and reloading firefox
<torpid> i can always replace the power supply.
<Hobocop> does anyone know where I can get what looks like a perl XML parser
<Hobocop> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require d for intltool
<travail101> fejaor: did you recently upgrade firefox from an older version?
<dr_willis> torpid,  with another shuttle one.. and when my PS died - it killed the motherboard. :(
<lunitik> IIIEars: my ~/.Trash dir is symlinked to /dev/null though  :/
<fejaor> noup
<fejaor> I have the version that comes with ubuntu 5.04
<dr_willis> torpid,  i had a bad week with power supplies that week. :P blew 2
<travail101> fejaor: and it's never worked on this machine?
* lunitik thinks it sucks that a 40oz didn't get him drunk  :(
<torpid> what sucks is that i want to build a system for music recording at home.  i hate windows, but it's got sooo much more recording software than linux.
<lunitik> Have to go to the damn store again  :(
<torpid> and with a mac i'd have to pay for everything.
<torpid> can't afford that.
<travail101> perhaps somehow corrupted install media... or... something went wrong in the install process
<dr_willis> torpid,  that url you listed isent a shuttle machine. its a Biostar.
<fejaor> the first time I installed ubuntu, firefox worked perfectly....for some reason I had to erase everything and reinstall ubuntu and that happened to me like 2 or 3 times.....and since the 2nd installation, firefox hasn't been working correctly
<dr_willis> torpid,  how much total you planing on spending?
<lunitik> fejaor: what is wrong with firefox there?
<travail101> torpid: get a Mac mini and become a pirate ;-)  no no no, I jest :-P
<Hobocop> so no one has any idea where I can find a perl XML parser :(
<fejaor> I basically can't use BACK, NEXT or CANCEL buttons........for the bookmarks window or any other....like when installing a plug in such as flash
<dr_willis> Hobocop,  perhaps at the CPAN arvhives/site ?
<fejaor> it is not the firs time that when I open either mozilla or mozilla firefox something weird happens
<Hobocop> I will take a look
<Hobocop> cpan
<torpid> i'm going to spend around 500-600
<fejaor> bookmarks I have from my hard drive and when the window of the options popsup, it only appears a rectangle with the options of Next, Back and Cancel but only with the X and the Back arrow...without the labels and it never let me do anything else
<Hobocop> oh
<lunitik> fejaor: uhh... haven't seen anything like that
<Hobocop> perl up the ying yang
<travail101> back next and cancel ar more or less useless in the bookmarks menu... AFAIK
<torpid> i can't figure out why this shuttle system seems so good but is so cheap and has no reviews: http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=56-115-016&depa=1
<torpid> what's the catch?
<torpid> how would i find cracked software like protools for a mac?
<travail101> torpid: , because it's Shuttle?
<fejaor> when I first tried to install flash plug in...it appears a message having the option of installed from there...I clicked the buttom of Install now and it cracked in the same way
<transgress> torpid: ummm not here?
<transgress> torpid: there is a reason we use free software
<fejaor> but I already installed all the plug ins
<torpid> and why the hell doesn't linux have a multiple login function like in xp and osx yet? that's way annoying.  you have to have an open unlocked xserver in front of you and select new logon.
<torpid> how archaic.
<travail101> torpid... the FastTrack filesharing network...
<torpid> heh.  sounds interesting.
<transgress> torpid: you're retarded.  remove linux, go back to window... you suck.
<travail101> torpid: It probably exists... if not write it
<torpid> does osx suck like most mac os i've seen?
<sig> LOL
<travail101> you are the first person I've seen ask for it :-P
<torpid> transgress why do i suck?
<lunitik> torpid: no
<transgress> torpid: i'ma eat your children
<sig> <torpid> and why the hell doesn't linux have a multiple login function like in xp and osx yet? that's way annoying.  you have to have an open unlocked xserver in front of you and select new logon.
<torpid> lol
<sig> WTF?
<travail101> torpid: OSX is UNIX based... Darwind is FreeBSD
<transgress> torpid: because you're an idiot.  a complete moron.  the bottom of the barrel
<travail101> torpid: OSX is pretty pimp if you ask me
* sig agrees with transgress 
<torpid> travail101 i'm aware of that
<lunitik> torpid: OS X is pretty much FreeBSD with a pretty interface
<fejaor> I don't know why but I just been having a lot of bad experiences with ubuntu :(
<fejaor> like that one with firefox
<torpid> transgress tell me why i'm an idiot?
<transgress> torpid: but i'm not too worried about it... someone will one day beat the shit out of you until you can't talk anymore.
<fejaor> something really weird that happens when I log out
<transgress> torpid: because you don't understand the concept of the software you are using at all
<sig> LMAO
<fejaor> and some other stuff....
<fejaor> so dissapointed
<fejaor> :(
<torpid> transgress oh then explain it to me your royal geekness.
<lunitik> torpid: they even hired one of the project founders of FreeBSD... (Jordan Hubbard)
<torpid> i'm aware of that.
<sig> I'm sure your not
<torpid> but the mac gui sucks.
<travail101> torpid: then why did you ask if it sucked? does UNIX suck? no...
<transgress> torpid: well 1) we don't talk about where to pirate software in our help channels
<lunitik> torpid: funny... Microsoft, and X folks are trying to emulate it...
<torpid> it has all of these tacky animations (i'm assuming you can turn those off) but mainly the problem is that window menus are at the top of the visible screen, rather than in their window.
<transgress> torpid: 2) if something doesn't exist we make it.  that's how it works.  that's the joy of OSS
<travail101> Torpid, get KDE for Mac
<transgress> torpid: also, opinions are like assholes... and no one cares about either of yours.
<torpid> transgress i didn't ask!
<fejaor> here's another problem
<torpid> transgress it was just a rhetorical question.
<transgress> torpid: yes you did
<torpid> no i didn't.
<transgress> torpid: no it wasn't.
<icebalm> torpid: screen conservation, one menu instead of many, what's wrong with that?
<torpid> read the context.
<torpid> no.  you are a moron.  i'm through talking to you.
<transgress> a rhetorical question is a question nevertheless and a bad rhetorical question is actually a question
<sig> torpid: you got my vote on being a total idiot... all else in favor of my vote?
<lunitik> torpid: you dislike it... but it makes more sense in reality...
<icebalm> sig: seconded
<travail101> torpid...
<Levander> test: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
* dr_willis votes for Ralph Nader.
<transgress> torpid: why don't you ask these people who they are more fond of
<torpid> what's wrong is that the menu shouldn't be outside the boundaries of its app window, and the top of the screen should have my window list, not a menu.
<lunitik> torpid: you've obviously not used it much though... therefore you can't really say either way
<transgress> does #ubuntu not have ops?
<fejaor> when I logout from my account (the only account) the Log in screen appears and when I move the mouse down so I can click on the options to restart of shut down my computer, the screen starts moving around and oscillating in a weird way so I can't see where the pointer is and can't click on neither the options
* travail101 votes for Michael Badnarik
<IIIEars> all votes counted the motion is carried. - lol
<torpid> transgress my "question" expressed a statement, not a question.
<sig> torpid: well then go to a channel where you ahve a beef ie.. #gnome, #kde etc...
* dr_willis Fillibusters the motion.
<sig> not in here
<icebalm> torpid: your opinion, apparently apple disagrees with you, and have for many years
<transgress> torpid: expression doesn't carry well over irc asshat
<lunitik> transgress: of course it does... chanserv keeps track... but ops get bothered more than most, so they just op themselves when necissary
<dr_willis> Apple tends to do what it wants. and throws out past research/standards/methods  the window when it wants.
<travail101> torpid... it can have whatever you want... spend a few months reading User Docs... change the default look and feel... use FVWM, just... stop complaining about defaults
<torpid> icebalm and that's why they have less than 10% of the market.
<transgress> lunitik: i'm aware of that tendency, but i'm wondering about the troll getting to troll to the point that i'm acting like an asshat myself
<lunitik> dr_willis: not true... but ok
<fejaor> when I logout from my account (the only account) the Log in screen appears and when I move the mouse down so I can click on the options to restart of shut down my computer, the screen starts moving around and oscillating in a weird way so I can't see where the pointer is and can't click on neither the options
<torpid> dr_willis finally a voice of sanity.
<icebalm> torpid: no, they have less than 10% of the market because they're the only supplier of their systems and they're too expensive
<lunitik> transgress: what troll?
<torpid> apple should have purchased beos and used that. then i would have become a mac die heard.
<torpid> hard
<IIIEars> fejoar - thats wild
<torpid> travail101 what are you talking about?  i'm talking about osx.
<dr_willis> Apple helped to Kill BeOs. :( sadly.
<transgress> lunitik: the guy asking about piracy and throwing his opinion around like fact... the guy that has been voted idiot
<torpid> what does fvwm have to do with osx?
<fejaor> anyone?
<lunitik> torpid: BeOS wasn't all it was cracked up to be... NeXT is still popular today, and Unix is certainly popular
<torpid> i ran beos for years before finally moving on to slackware.
<torpid> then to ubuntu recently.
<travail101> torpid: you can use KDE in OSX
<dr_willis> fejaor,  you may want to resort to a clean download of the ubuntu iso's and a clean install.
<transgress> torpid: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<travail101> torpid: probably even Gnome
<fejaor> what you mean?
<torpid> it's bizarre that even today no os has yet to duplicate the kind of consistency and advanced feature set of beos.
<dr_willis> fejaor,  or you got some FUNKY hardware/hard drive  issues going on.
<travail101> torpid: so you can read use docs, change the defaults, port FVWM, make your own GUI, whatever
<torpid> beos was the best desktop os ever conceived.
<fejaor> that's the problem
<icebalm> torpid: you're completely retarded
<torpid> travail101 well, since kde is atrocious no thanks.  hopefully i can use gnome.
<lunitik> torpid: haha... BeOS offered nothing... you sure you ran it?
<torpid> transgress version?  hoary something or other.
<fejaor> I have a INTEL GLAD845 motherboard
<fejaor> and a Samsung Hard disk
<transgress> torpid: no you aren't
<fejaor> with 2 sony cd-roms
<fejaor> and that's it
<travail101> torpid: whatever you want... I personally like XFCE4
<IIIEars> << 36 hours without a reboot - 36 1/2 hours as a linux user (2 reboots a day for the redmond OS - Ubuntu is wonderful)
<fejaor> plus a slave hard disk that I don't recall the brand of it
<torpid> travail101 that's great.  but when you have a full time job, are an aspiring musician, try to mantain a relationship, and a social life...well, yo uget the picture.
<torpid> who needs to waste time doing stuff like that do fix Mac's terrible GUI .
<transgress> IIIEars: my gentoo box has been on for 21 days thus far
<travail101> torpid: boot the windows XP CD
<torpid> beos was pervasively pre-emptively multi-tasked.  it had an incredibly logical, consisent, and obect oriented api.
<sig> torpid: you play skin flute?
<torpid> it was astoundingly good at multi-tasking.
<transgress> torpid: so what you are trying to say is you are a pizza delivery guy that has pipe dreams of being a musician and a girlfriend that will dump you soon
<travail101> my gentoo box only goes down when i take it down :-D
<torpid> it had dynamic file attributes that every program understood.
<lunitik> transgress: I've had a debian box up for over 400 days... 21 is nothing  :/
<torpid> it was a 64-bit journalled file architecture.
<torpid> it had the best file manager ever known to man kind.
<lunitik> transgress: only reason I took that down was cuz I moved  :/
<transgress> and torpid i have a full time job, am an aspiring writer, that can maintain a relationship plenty well... and have no problems doing whatever else i want
<dr_willis> BeOs had some neat points and some very odd 'points' :P - as does all OS's and about any tool you can name.. good and bad points to everything.
<icebalm> torpid: OO is not the be-all-end-all buddy
<torpid> sig i have a girlfriend.
<transgress> lunitik: i'd have this one up longer if i hadn't changed distros
<IIIEars> yep linux is stable and not attacked as often - i don't think i'll make one hundred days but, who knows
<tux> @find nova era
<transgress> torpid: doesn't count if she's plastic
<travail101> torpid: BeOS is still alive... ina n Opensource knock, go back to it
<torpid> no transgress.  I'm trying to say you are an idiot.
<transgress> torpid: but you're wrong
<fejaor> ok
<fejaor> another thing
<Agrajag> alive? more like undead
<transgress> torpid: and most people don't try... they can just do it w/o effort.
<travail101> alive, undead
<Agrajag> They're dragging its corpse through the mud and kicking it once in a while to make it look alive
<transgress> fuck this ignoring torpid
<travail101> it's the same for all practical purposes
<torpid> transgress i don't know what i'm supposed to say.  i can go into detail hour by hour of how my day goes by, and except for rare occasions like tonight, i usually have very little idle time.
<IIIEars> torsmo - is pretty nice - teaching it to check my mail
<lunitik> torpid: you actually come here for help? or you just want to argue with folks?
<torpid> transgress no.  you have no idea what my life is like.
<tux> @find nova era
<icebalm> torpid: we dont care about your life
<nomasteryoda> guys, what is the DVD copy program in Ubuntu?
<ircbot_> tux: there is not a fucking @find here
<travail101> there's a lot of higly advanced "good idea" operating systems and OS ideas floating around... but they all have less software and driver support than Linux... so...
<icebalm> torpid: stop talking about it like we do
<travail101> good luck
<nomasteryoda> i need to make an iso of my suse and ubuntu disks
<torpid> transgress you have no idea how much time it takes for me to play gigs, rehearse, work to get more gigs, spend time with my girlfriend, get to work every day, do errands, go shopping, make dinners, etc.
<ircbot_> nomasteryoda: gnomebaker will do that
<torpid> lunitik why don't you ask those who are starting the argument, such as transgress's 16-year-old ass.
<MacIver> or nautilus
<tux> server/server/xchat.cl
<torpid> icebalm i'm not talking to you.  so shut the fuck up.
<ircbot_> torpid: i'm pretty sure he put you on ignore... and you have no idea what his life is like.  this is a help channel.  go somewhere else for personal stuff
<lunitik> torpid: its funny though how they are all centering around you
<dr_willis> Hmm.. What Os's out there are built on the Linux Kernel anyway? I recall one. that wasent  useing X or bash or any of the other standard stuff we all love. :P
<icebalm> torpid: you're talking to the channel which includes me, why don't you practice what your preach?
<torpid> icebalm note: i'm talking to transgress , not you.
<torpid> why are geeks so often such profoundly socially inept?
<travail101> torpid, seriously, if you don't have time to play with linux... buy Windows, come to linux when it's ready for you
<torpid> s/such/so
<icebalm> torpid: why are you trolling like a fucking loser?
<tovella> nomasteryoda: i use k3b to copy DVDs
<ircbot_> where are the ops?
<lunitik> torpid: you call us socially inept... yet you are the one arguing with us
<torpid> the point of an OS should be to get things done, to be productive.
<ircbot_> torpid: and if you learn the OS you can do that
<torpid> if you enjoy toying with your os as a hobby, good for you.  that's awesome.
<travail101> torpid... pay people to write the software you want then
<icebalm> torpid: we dont care what you think the point of an OS is, go preach somewhere else, if you dont like ubuntu, don't use it
<ircbot_> torpid: such as windows
<tovella> nomasteryoda: you could use cdrecord from a shell prompt.
<torpid> but a good OS should allow productivity without a lot of unnecessary tweaking.
<IIIEars> this incredible - 36 hours and i have adapted my first application - :)
<lunitik> torpid: cool... you have NOTHING better to do?
<torpid> well, of course you aren't arguing with yourselves.
<ircbot_> IIIEars: what'd you do
<lunitik> torpid: go play with yourself for a while or something
<ircbot_> torpid: if you are so busy why are you in here being a little troll?  with your 16 year old ass
<icebalm> torpid: why are you here?
<torpid> windows has its own flaws obviously.
<IIIEars> torsmo - system monitor checks my mail count
<Quequeg> all OS's and UI's have flaws
<travail101> torpid... in the time it has already taken, and will continue to take, you probably could have installed windows, gotten some work done, and made out with your girlfriend... get of IRC and stop playing with something you don't have time or interest in
<lunitik> torpid: no one asked for your opinion.. no one wants it... we use Ubuntu, because we like it... no one asked you what you prefer... no one cares...
<torpid> well i was originally building a new system, and i came here to get some ideas from others.  then they started being insulting and assinine.
<torpid> go play with myself lunitik ?  nice.
<torpid> you are 12 years old.
<torpid> congrats.
<lunitik> torpid: it has to be more productive than your current choice
<sig> torpid: come on.... you need to leave.
<ircbot_> okay everyone... seeing as the ops aren't doing shit... just put him on ignore and he will leave
<ircbot_> lunitik: sig dont' say anything to him
<IIIEars> next week the kernal a kernal library? - j/k
<torpid> this is why geeks like you guys aren't well liked in the real world.  you spend all of your time on irc.  you don't have girlfriends, or if you do, they are fat with pimples and glasses.
<torpid> go geeks.
<MacIver> torpid: speak for yourself
<sig> YAY!
<ircbot_> don't encourage the trolls
<travail101> lol
<ircbot_> and WHERE ARE THE FUCKING OPS
<MacIver> but it's so fun ;-)
<MacIver> erm
<travail101> it was funny
<Agrajag> ircbot_: obviously not here, they'd have kicked or banned you for language
<ircbot_> MacIver: but it kind of kills a channel
<lunitik> ircbot_: doing more productive things  ;)
<MacIver> true
* dr_willis dosent have a Girlfriend..  dont have sex either... its called being married..
<dr_willis> :P
<ircbot_> Agrajag: well if i can get them to kick someone it'll be a plus
<lunitik> ircbot_: #ubuntu ops are pretty much all devels
<MacIver> heh
<Agrajag> hah
<lunitik> dr_willis: get devorced  ;)
<travail101> or...
<dr_willis> lunitik,  did that once allready.. she took the good car. and  demanded visitation rights to see the dog!
<dr_willis> :P
<travail101> take your wife to dinner
<ircbot_> i mean i have respect for the ops and the CoC, and i also like the allowance of off topic conversation, but sometimes we need ops
<lunitik> dr_willis: wait, wtf... to see the dog?
<ircbot_> #freebsd pulls it off nicely
<travail101> get to know her again, or for the first time
<dr_willis> lunitik,  yea.. she really loved that dog. :P
<dr_willis> the dog ate better then I did. :P
<ircbot_> number one reason for divorce... marriage
<travail101> #gentoo pulls it off well too
<lunitik> ircbot_: haha
<bobthegoat> Question: How do I rerun the monitor setup From when I install ubuntu?
<ircbot_> #gentoo doesn't really allow that much off topic stuff... #freebsd is pretty free range until people need help
<bobthegoat> The resolution I picked at the start is now the top resolution I can choose, and I can't get any bigger resolution.
<ircbot_> brb making sandwiches
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: if you mean the setup for the X server:
<dr_willis> ive seen #linux channels on dalnet kick for miss-spellings :P
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ircbot_> dr_willis: that's about like ##slackware on here
<lunitik> bobthegoat: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-corg
<lunitik> xorg
<travail101> ircbot_: I talk off topic in there all the time... some people say come on guys, that's off topic, but i've never been booted
<lunitik> I wish I could type
<bobthegoat> bignose-ork,  well there was like this list of resolutions all the way up to 1900X2400 or something. ok I'll try that.
<ircbot_> travail101: i've never been kicked, but i usually see the conversation get stopped before it comes to kicking
<travail101> i spose...
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: the X serer provides hardware services to your graphical applications, so that's what needs to know your monitor resolution
<travail101> but as long as the people discussing it, are stopping it themselves
<travail101> it's all good
<travail101> is it not
<ircbot_> i've been kicked from ##slackware a good few times
<lunitik> bobthegoat: may need to set 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to get more questions asked though... not sure whats asked via 'high' priority questions...
<travail101> i don't understand slackware...
<travail101> what is slackware... really...
<lunitik> travail101: whats to understand?
<tovella> how can i get console typeahead?
<MacIver> slackware is awesome
<travail101> lunitik: how it differs from other distros...
<MacIver> just use irc.oftc.net ;-)
<lunitik> travail101: it is a Linux distro with BSD based tools... and one guy building it all
<bignose-ork> lunitik: 'man dpkg-reconfigure'
<travail101> lunitik: what makes it "awesome"
<lunitik> travail101: nothing at all...
<bignose-ork> lunitik: dpkg-reconfigure defaults to 'low' priority questions and up
<travail101> lunitik: so it's just got a cult following then
<ircbot_> slackware of all the distro's tend to run the slowest for me, but i still use it on my server heh
<travail101> ;-)
<MacIver> transgress: everything ;-)
<ircbot_> huh?
<MacIver> ircbot_: really it's fastest for me
<travail101> ircbot_: why not gentoo for the server?
<ircbot_> travail101: because it's only got 633mghz and 32 ram (gonna up it for 256megs soon)
<lunitik> bignose-ork: bah... I hate gnu-ism's though... I'm not typing --force-priority every time I want low... and in Ubuntu, it defaults to high
<ircbot_> travail101: and i don't want my server offline for 3 days
<tovella> MacIver: what type of package management system does slack use?
<MacIver> tgz
<ircbot_> ima put freebsd on my server soon when i up the ram
<travail101> ircbot_: GRP
<ircbot_> GRP?
<travail101> ircbot_: precompiled binaries
<tovella> MacIver: so slack installs from source code?
<MacIver> no dependancy checking, very simple packages
<travail101> ircbot_: on a handy CD
<Marble2> how do I turn off that annoying little noise that goes off when I open stuff from the gnome menu at the top?
<MacIver> tovella: no, it's binary
<travail101> ircbot_: emerge --usepkg
<ircbot_> travail101: wouldn't help with that first sync and some of the other stuff
<mainer> netbsd is sposed to be the best "bsd"
<lunitik> MacIver: those aren't things that are good... they are things that make it a bitch to run
<travail101> ircbot_: webrsync
<ircbot_> it's not mainer IMHO
<tovella> MacIver: ahh...  i must play around with it soon.
<MacIver> lunitik: what things?
<lunitik> mainer: according to who? your friend using it on a dreamcast?
<MacIver> toffy: remember dropline though ;-)
<lunitik> MacIver: no dep checking for one
<travail101> ircbot_: GRP installs are designed to get a complete system installed without a network connection
<ircbot_> travail101: it's not happening heh... ima bsd it soon though... which i like over gentoo
<tovella> anyone know how to make console type-ahead work?
<MacIver> lunitik: yep :-) no crazy dep checking to get in the way ;-)
<travail101> ircbot_: well i can't argue against bsd ;-)
<mainer> nope,from linux/unix review sites i've rad,but w.e. works best for you,that's my philosophy,
<ircbot_> hehe
<lunitik> MacIver: so you'd rather an app be crippled?
<Marble2> how do I turn off that annoying little noise that goes off when I open stuff from the gnome menu at the top?
<bignose-ork> Marble2: System menu -> Preferences -> Sound -> Sound Events
<MacIver> lunitik: crippled?
<bignose-ork> Marble2: choose sounds (or deactivate) for any event you like
<MacIver> you mean not run?
<tovella> MacIver: doesn't BSDs portage use dependency checking, though?
<Marble2> thanks
<bignose-ork> Marble2: please don't repeat, we see you the first time
<lunitik> MacIver: there is a reason the packages depend on things... usually functionality is this reason
<Marble2> okay.
<MacIver> tovella: this isn't portage
<MacIver> lunitik: and a lot of times they have no clue ;-)
<travail101> it's ports
<MacIver> dependancy by package names...eww
<lunitik> MacIver: the packager has no clue? I only go through depian developers... I'm pretty sure 100% of them know more than you about the app in question
<tovella> i must have been confused.  Gentoo uses Portage, based on BSDs ports.
<travail101> BSD better check dependencies... if it doesn't, someone might end up missing glibc :-P
<bobthegoat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't  work I'm still stuck with the same choices for resolutions. I choose a higher resolution during the setup.
<MacIver> lunitik: really?
<MacIver> ;-)
<lunitik> MacIver: yes
<tovella> Gentoo uses dependency checking
<MacIver> lunitik: well nice of you to form that opinion
<ircbot_> bobthegoat: hack your xorg.conf file
<mainer> the original slice n dice,make slices,then partitons
<ablyss> i hear ubuntu gets the hot chicks.. so im sticking with unbuntu ;-)
<ircbot_> bobthegoat: it's pretty easy to see what to change for resolution
<travail101> linux get's only nerdy chix...
<MacIver> now how do the debian developers know what libs i have compilied and personally installed on my system?
<travail101> no matter what flavor
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: just because you see 3000x2000 listed, doesn't mean your combination of graphics adapter plus monitor can actually do it
<lunitik> MacIver: Slack makes the user do EVERYTHING... I don't have time for that... I'd be better off using LSB, at least then I wouldn't have to learn how another person put his together  :/
<tovella> travail101: some nerdy chicks are indeed hotties.
<travail101> tovella: that is true... but... I doubt they use Ubuntu :-P
<tovella> lunitik: i've heard some really good things about slack 10
<mainer> tovella: yes!!,lol
<lunitik> s/LSB/LFS/ bah
<dr_willis> alt.binary.eroitica.nerdy.chicks
<dr_willis> :P
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: IIRC, the debconf question you're thinking of talks about setting a preferred list of resolutions to attempt
<travail101> tovella: unless their boyfriend installed it
<bobthegoat> ircbot_, I tried adding the higher modes but it also didn't show up.
<lunitik> tovella: they lied
<MacIver> dr_willis: that's prolly why you don't get any ;-)
<mainer> 90% probly,lol
<ircbot_> bobthegoat: did you restart the X server?
<MacIver> lunitik is cranky
<bobthegoat> bignose-ork, I know what my monitor and graphics card supports.
<bobthegoat> ircbot_, yes
<bobthegoat> bignose-ork, 1600X1200 85 hz
<lunitik> MacIver: Slack and Gentoo are picky subjects for me... both are equally moronic from a user standpoint
<bobthegoat> I also setup the correct h and v sync rates
<MacIver> lunitik: thanks for your profound opinion
<lunitik> MacIver: you're welcome... feel enlightened
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: after restarting the server, its startup messages will be logged to /var/log/Xorg.${num}.log
<MacIver> did someone there call you a n00b or something?
<travail101> lunitik: really?
<Marble2> Okay, I have this really annoying problem. The audio is always 1-2 seconds behind the video in any media file I play, no matter what player I use, what type of file, or which file I try. Any ideas?
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: where num is your display number
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: look in that log file, see what it said about attempted and available resolutions
<MacIver> different distros tend to fill different niches
<travail101> lunitik: user being... Windows/Mac user?
<ircbot_> anyone listened to the revenge of the screensavers?
<tovella> i actually liked gentoo, but when my hard drive died, i didn't want to spend the time recompiling everything.  I switched to using debian based distros.
<lunitik> MacIver: no... I am reasonably knowledgable about *Nix ... I just don't understand what there is to gain from a system that does nothing for you...
<lunitik> MacIver: automation is there for a reason
<travail101> tovella: compilr time is night time
<MacIver> lunitik: so use a mac ;-)
<lunitik> MacIver: I use Ubuntu  :/
<travail101> tovella: do a stage 3 GRP install, and update at night :-D
<lunitik> MacIver: pleanty of automation
<MacIver> lunitik: not sure what exactly you mean by 'automation'
<mainer> pre-compiled binarys
<MacIver> check
<lunitik> MacIver: not having to do it myself all the damn time... I know how... this gives me a license to not do it
<MacIver> lunitik: do what?
<tovella> i know i could have compiled at night, but i really needed my machine up immediately.
<lunitik> MacIver: anything
<bobthegoat> bignose-ork, it only shows resolutions of 1024X768 and below as valid but I know high is supported
<travail101> lunitik: Gentoo does a lot for you... I'm not saying use it instead of Ubuntu, or it's friendlier... but once installed it's just as easy to maintain, and is more up-to-date on most packages
<MacIver> lunitik: such as?
<lunitik> MacIver: you name it
<MacIver> lunitik: sleep
<lunitik> travail101: if you have scipts to run emerge -u world... sure
<dr_willis> gentoo can be so up to date - its scary
<dr_willis> :P
<travail101> tovella: immediate machine is what stage3 GRP is for... you upgrade later when you don't need the machine
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: then you may need to choose the "advanced" configuration option, where you need to specify sync rates and the like
<lunitik> MacIver: computer related... don't be a moron
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: be sure it's got the right adapter driver
<travail101> lunitik: updating is automatic in Ubuntu? that scares me... Windows doesn't even do that
<phillipc> command line package manager?
<bobthegoat> bignose-ork,  it has the nvidia driver.
<bobthegoat> and I did specify sync rates
<MacIver> lunitik: well you are...you won't even tell me anything
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: ah, nvidia.  all bets are off.
<bobthegoat> that came from my manual
<lunitik> travail101: actually it does by default... and yes you can...
<MacIver> lunitik: name one thing, please
<bignose-ork> bobthegoat: next time choose hardware with specs available from the manufacturer so you don'y have to rely on the vendor's drivers
<lunitik> MacIver: loading drivers... basic configuration of packages... dep resolution... network set up
<bobthegoat> bignose-ork, I tried it with nv driver too. I'm not sure what the problem is it worked correctly in debian with nv and nvidia driver.
<lunitik> MacIver: none of that is easy on slack
<phillipc> what is the CLI package management command?
<tovella> travail101: i see.  when i first installed it, i needed to prove i was a true geek, so i only looked at the stage one & stage ii stuff.  after that, I vowed to never do it again until i got a second PC to use as a backup.
<lunitik> phillipc: dpkg or ap
<bignose-ork> phillipc: aptitude
<lunitik> phillipc: apt-get
<phillipc> bignose-ork: thanks
<travail101> lunitik: well... I could see that being handy... but i would never use it... i like to see what's getting updated... but i bet gentoo will get an update notifier telling you to upgrade, and optionally automoting it, in the future
<bignose-ork> phillipc: good for both CLI and full-screen console
<MacIver> lunitik: well took me all of two minutes...but i guess different things are easier for different people
<tovella> travail101: perhaps next time i will try the stage iii
<MacIver> lunitik: but i'm glas you're happy with what you have now
<lunitik> MacIver: takes me about 30 mins to set up a box after install with Slack... 30 mins longer than Ubuntu  :/
<phillipc> unfortunately aptitude doesn't work in gnome terminal, as f10 brings up the _file menu in gnome-terminal. Ill foresight.
<MacIver> lunitik: i've gotta sleep
<tovella> travail101: in fact, i have an old powerPC 604 that someone gave to me... maybe i'll try it on that machine.
<bignose-ork> phillipc: tell the gnome terminal not to grab F10
<MacIver> g'night
<travail101> tovella: yeah, :-P well once the Installer project is done, you can install Gentoo with Binaries from a GUI, then update everything later if you want... an emerge -eDu world will recompile everything down to GCC
<bignose-ork> phillipc: Edit menu -> Keyboard shortcuts
<lunitik> phillipc: ctrl+alt+f1 ... why would you not want to use Synaptic in the GUI?
<phillipc> lunitik: just testing this thing out
<bignose-ork> lunitik: because synaptic doesn't know about aptitude's auto-managed packages
<bignose-ork> lunitik: for one
<mainer> yep or "poor-mans install" or copy live-cd to hdd,for quick working system,like any other..
<lunitik> bignose-ork: none issue if he's new to aptitude  :/
<travail101> tovella: but currently a Stage 3 GRP install will get you the same thing, with a little more work, and all from the CLI
<travail101> but still very fast
<bignose-ork> lunitik: au contraire, I think it's an *excellent* feature for newbies
<travail101> since it's all binary
<lunitik> bignose-ork: 3 years of having it around... I have still yet to fuck with aptitude  :/
<mainer> try phaeronix live-cd,gentoo-based fork
<bignose-ork> lunitik: the water's fine, come on in any time :-)
<IamJacksUsername> Is there a way to have scrollbars and the minimize, max, close buttons on the left in Gnome?
<lunitik> bignose-ork: pos ... I just use apt-get/apt-cache ... and have tried to force myself to use synaptic since Ubuntu  :/
<phillipc> lunitik, bignose-ork: new to debian, came from gentoo. I needed a few dev packages for experimental mono from sarge, I downloaded and installed them using qpkg. Should I have done that with aptitude?
<mainer> no do gnome,sorry
<bignose-ork> lunitik: for me, logging package actions is also very much workth the entry fee
<bur[n] er> phillipc: dpkg actually
<travail101> anyway, I'm going to bed, then i'm gonna wake up in a few hours, and start my day this day is gonna suck...
<lunitik> phillipc: doesn't matter... enless something went wrong...
<phillipc> yeah, dpkg
<tovella> lunitik: i feel sorry for you... aptitude is all i use for my debian partitions now-a-days.
<Hobocop> oh god this is the worst instalation on the internet
<IamJacksUsername> Thanks mainer, off to get kubuntu.
<lunitik> tovella: I don't... wondering around a gui is a bitch
<mainer> doen't matter: they're all apt-get front ends,for switching between apt-sources,synaptic is more user friendliy,imo
<bignose-ork> lunitik: but the good thing is, you can keep on using whatever you want to use, aptitude doesn't force you to use it :-)
<lunitik> tovella: I'd rather not have to do that if I already know what I want to do
<travail101> just emerge it :-P
<bignose-ork> lunitik: I hope you'll educate yourself about what makes aptitude good though.
<travail101> night folks
<lunitik> travail101: stfu about Gentoo... seriously
<lunitik> yay
<lunitik> bignose-ork: doubtful it will happen... looks too much like dselect ... worst tool I have ever seen/used
<mikeco> http://bash.org/?282982
<tovella> lunitik: i don't aptitude in gui mode, only as a command...
<tovella> aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, etc.
<tovella> aptitude has some nice command-line parameters like purge, and some other you don't get with apt-get.
<tovella> or synaptic, for that matter.
<spacey> apt-get can --purge
<mainer> aptitude is usually better for installing meta-packages,imo
<lunitik> mainer: huh? meta-packages are fine with any tool  :/
<phillipc> monodevelop pkg I got from somewhere requires "libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed." Is that something I should try and upgrade?
<mainer> Kpackage will purge and apt-fixup
<IIIEars> "meta-packages"?
<lunitik> IIIEars: packages that only depend other packages... but I digress, he has no idea what he's talking about
<tovella> i learn something new every time i connect to irc. :)
<IIIEars> "" tovella
<spacey> only think what aptitude can do and i don't know if apt-get can is verify metapackages already installed.
<spacey> not sure but i guess you have te remove and the install them in apt-get, but its probably a paramter :)
<lunitik> spacey: aptitude is just a fancy frontend to apt... whereas dselect was a fancy frontend to dpkg
<smouche> personally, I like kpackage, myself
<lunitik> although, I use 'fancy' loosely
<lunitik> loosly?
<smouche> much better interface than synaptic
<spacey> i just apt-get, only thing i use aptititude for is aptititude install ~tubuntu-desktop sometimes:)
<tovella> anybody know how to make console type-ahead work?
<mainer> yep,i still got a debian 0.x cd somewhere,before x-windows got created,i think,very old
<mainer> deselect was it..
<lunitik> tovella: tab completion? I don't think bash has type-ahead?
<yfir> type ahead?
<mainer> i use all of them for different purposes at.t.m.
<lunitik> yfir: tries to guess what you mean as you type...
<smouche> there's a completion command - just a sec
<mainer> nite-all,later
<bobthegoat> question: Where does the gnome "screen resolution" utility get it's list of resolutions from?
<IIIEars> G'nite :)
<lunitik> yfir: GTK has it... go type 'ctrl+l' and start typing things
<tovella> yes, maybe that's what it's called "tab completion"
<lunitik> yfir: in a open/save dialoge
<lunitik> dialog
<smouche> hmmm tovella, you just use tab, I think
<lunitik> yfir: or just nautilus for that matter...
<lunitik> tovella: just hit tab... zsh's tab completion is better thoug
<lunitik> though
<lunitik> fuck, I'm not that drunk, I should be typing better  :(
<smouche> dropping your h's, e ?
<smouche> h
<geneo93> your speech is sluring
<lunitik> smouche: random letters... I think my thumbs are getting lazy  :(
<tovella> no i mean like the "tab completion" in mepis... more complete.
<smouche> and you're dropping you r's...
<lunitik> geneo93: nah...
<lunitik> tovella: does mepis use zsh?
<tovella> the default is bash, i think.
<geneo93> maybe you need to hook up festvox to work with irc
<lunitik> tovella: look through the shell environment variables
<lunitik> tovella: the .bashrc etc... or .zshrc ... see what they have set...
<tovella> yes, bash.
<yfir> hey, what is a good way to determine if the network is up? for a script.
<lunitik> tovella: no point guessing when you have an example of something thats doing what you want  ;)
<IIIEars> how do i log in to a cvs repository at mozilla?
<geneo93> ifconf
<lunitik> IIIEars: they have documentation forthat
<lunitik> for that
<lunitik> grrr
<tovella> lunitik: everything looks pretty basic execpt for the "PS1="\[\] [\W] #\[\]  "" line
<smouche> isn't that ifconfig ?  not ifconf
<yfir> smouche: yes it is
<IIIEars> okay. - thanks - would love to have user agent switcher be a bit different.
<lunitik> IIIEars: http://www.mozilla.org/cvs.html    you suck @ google
<tovella> perhaps i'll have to ask warren how he got it working.
<lunitik> tovella: yeah... thats just the prompt  :/
<lunitik> tovella: see what version of bash?
<IIIEars> lol - (i am not lazy! - erm - okay maybe i am...)
<tovella> bash 3.0-14
<ningo> http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html
<lapse> When trying to run an mp3-file in xmms it just freezes. :o The mp3 file is located on a mounted win drive. It works in totem.
<lunitik> tovella: same (major) version as Ubuntu... hmm
<yfir> lapse, try configuring xmms to use esd rather than oss/alsa
<lunitik> tovella: .bash_profile?
<lunitik> tovella: /etc/profile ?
<lunitik> lapse: you have xmms-mad installed right?
<smouche> i noticed that with xmms with my windows shares.  I have no clue.  kaffeine is the only player that handles my mp3's well off my lan.
<lunitik> smouche: soo... xine?
<lapse> lunitik, , hmh, have no idea. did this apt to install it
<smouche> I think so, lunitik.
<lunitik> smouche: kaffeine is nothing more than a frontend
<tovella> lunitik: those and .bashrc all look pretty standard.
<smouche> yes, xine.
<lunitik> tovella: strange...
<smouche> but it works better than totem anyway!
<lunitik> tovella: there has to be some setting they have by default that you want... if the behavior is different
<lunitik> tovella: define 'more complete tab completion'
<smouche> on my system.  But it, and I, are weird, I admit.
<lunitik> smouche: same backend... although default totem version sucks in Ubuntu... totem-gstreamer has no useful codecs  :/
<dr_willis> ive  seen some bash completion projects that vastly expand the bash tab-completion.
<smouche> xine-ui brings codecs with it, I think, yes?
<lunitik> smouche: no... but it is smart about codecs... ie can see /usr/lib/win32
<tovella> lunitik: i can not only type apti [tab]  to get aptitude, but ins [tab]  to get install, and gnome-des [tab]  to get desktop...
<tovella> for aptitude install gnome-desktop.
<smouche> ah, interesting, lunitik.
<tovella> it continues completion beyond just the command, to include the options.
<lunitik> tovella: hit tab twice... its because too much starts with 'ins' (for instance)
<tovella> lunitik: just an example.
<lunitik> tovella: just saying ... could be as simple as nothing else starting with that name
<lunitik> tovella: zsh can scroll through them by hitting tab again
<tovella> perhaps you'd have to try mepis to get a better example of what i mean.
<lunitik> tovella: I have... noticed nothing different
<lunitik> (other than bloat hah)
<lapse> yfir, thanks for the help with xmms, changed to esound and now it works. :p
<tovella> lunitik: maybe you just didn't see what i did... i found the function by accident, but now i use it every day on my mepis partition.
<smouche> I see what tovella means; I'm trying to get tab to complete successive words, and it won't do it...
<yfir> lapse: that's usually the problem with xmms/mplayer
<yfir> lapse: people here give all kinds of advice, but 9 times out of 10 it's because those players aren't set up to use esd at first
<lapse> yfir, ah :D
<tovella> smouche: successive words... yeah that's what i mean.
<yfir> lapse: you know, you could do it the other way and kill esd :) but i won't get into that...
<lunitik> yfir: actually useful... if you want to listen to music in peace... and have everything else stfu  :
<lapse> yfir, :o This works just fine ^
<lunitik> yfir: most come from Fedora etc though, distro's that don't use a sound server by defult
<lunitik> default
<yfir> lunitik: maybe true :) i have to kill esd on occasion though because i use some audio apps that don't support it
<lunitik> yfir: ahh... like what?
<IIIEars> does Audacity support it?
<yfir> lunitik: audacity for one :)
<smouche> I can't understand why, when I typed   bash -v  , I got the .bashrc file, and no version number...
<lunitik> smouche: bash --version
<smouche> thanks, lunitik -- but I thought -v was version!
<smouche> this page is kind of interesting re bash command completion -- http://www.caliban.org/bash/index.shtml
<IIIEars> hm - have to check it out.
<smouche> or maybe not...
<lunitik> smouche: -v = verbos
<lunitik> e
<lunitik> Would be better if they made -V = version though  >:|
<jriche> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<smouche> thanks, lunitik
<jriche> I have 2 drives, one SATA 120gb with windows already on it, one IDE 20gb that I just installed ubuntu on. Currently, I'm in ubuntu and I am messing with grub trying to get it to boot windows off of its SATA drive...
<jriche> I did not mess with any options on install,
<PSIplus> Hi!
<ircbot_> hey anyone have an ipod?
<PSIplus> Why can't I create files in ubuntu larger than 2GB? when i pack some stuff with zip it always fails at 2GB with maximum file size exeeded...
<jriche> anybody?
<PSIplus> (standard ubuntu hoary)
<jriche> because
<jriche> you have to make it output to stdout
<jriche> and pipe it to /dev/null
<jriche> duh
<jriche> PSIplus, would you like instructions?
<PSIplus> please
<jriche> ok hold
<Keizer> Installing Hoary on a G4 PowerBook
<jriche> PSIplus, zip myzipfilename myfolder/ | cat > /dev/null
<jriche> that should do it
<PSIplus> jeriche: ... I asked about large file support in kernel or something like that, not how to pipe terabytes into a black hole... LoL...
<jriche> it solves all problems
<Agrajag> You can store as much data as you want in there
<jriche> I have 2 drives, one SATA 120gb with windows already on it, one IDE 20gb that I just installed ubuntu on. Currently, I'm in ubuntu and I am messing with grub trying to get it to boot windows off of its SATA drive... anybody done SATA stuff in ubuntu/grub/windows?
<jriche> Agrajag, yes, I use it as my backup solution in our IT staff
<Agrajag> getting it back out poses a bit of a problem, but hey, get yourself a doctorate in astrophysics and you'll find a way
<jriche> oh
<jriche> to get it back
<jriche> you just cat /dev/random
<Agrajag> hey this isn't what I put in there
<Agrajag> and it just stopped
<jriche> hehe
<jriche> it takes a few tries
<Agrajag> (/dev/urandom won't block if it runs out of entropy)
<IIIEars> Can i create an icon for a command?
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  sure.
<esher> hrhr
<esher> http://spaces.msn.com/
<esher> this logo i know from a other distribution
<IIIEars> it would be nice to get a helpful answer here it is the support channel for Ubuntu. :/
<esher> IIIEars, right click on desktop ?
<esher> to get an selfmade icon/programm starter
<bignose-ork> IIIEars: by "for a command" do you mean "for an application launcher", like on a panel?
<bignose-ork> IIIEars: i.e. please describe what you currently have, and what you would like to have
<IIIEars> That was helpful - Thank You. :)  - New to linux (36 hours)
<IIIEars> clamscan
<dazed|> hows everyone doin
<IIIEars> no reboots - is my computer really on? - wide grin
<stevenj> I installed Nvidia glx and settings but when I run glx enable it says just change nv to nvidia in xorg---why is this even there why does all the instructions say enable glx?
<IIIEars> dazed, great!
<stevenj> anyway I updated kernel to 686 --- and installed glx and got a big speed improvement in gnome it seems
<IIIEars> linux euphoria - windows will be nothing but a bad dream in a couple of weeks
<bignose-ork> stevenj: nvidia don't allow free software developers to make free software drivers for their 3D
<bignose-ork> stevenj: thus there are lots of rough edges trying to get their proprietary drivers into the free software
<elcu> stevenj: what instructions did you foolow for kernel upgrade?
<stevenj> elcu, unbuntu guide....but its in error (IMO) for example
<phillipc> this libsvn package in synaptic wants me to insert my cd. How can I tell it to download instead of looking for it on the cd?
<stevenj> elcu, 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' -- what is this for in the instructions?
<stevenj> elcu, it does not do anything-does it?
<elcu> stevenj: dunno, i have an ati card
<bignose-ork> phillipc: you can choose to never get anything from the CD again
<bignose-ork> phillipc: by commenting out the CD entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<phillipc> bignose-ork: ah, thankye. The GUI needs to be able to do that
<bignose-ork> phillipc: after an 'aptitude update', your available package list will not include the CD.
<eszanthrick> stevenj, it turns on the driver.. if it is on, by default you will see an nividia logo when you boot up
<elcu> stevenj: i was actually asking which instructions you used, because i want to upgrade *my* kernel :)
<phillipc> bignose-ork: thanks, you're very helpful
* elcu is a relative noob.
<bignose-ork> phillipc: the GUI doesn't really need to do that.  going from CD works fine.
<bignose-ork> phillipc: welcome
<stevenj> elcu, apt get 686 kernel :) thats all
<phillipc> bignose-ork: what I mean is, it should let me disable it. It asks me to put the cd in, and if it fails, it doesn't bother hitting the net, it just fails.
<bignose-ork> phillipc: under what circumstances does it fail to load from CD?
<stevenj> eszanthrick, well all it does for me is this -- "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<stevenj> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<stevenj> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<stevenj> command:
<stevenj> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum
<stevenj> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<stevenj> from nv to nvidia.
<stevenj> oopps sorry
<stevenj> is that what its suppose to say?
<eszanthrick> stevenj, i had the same problem after turning off the nividia logo... follow the commands(eg.. md5sum ..)
<bignose-ork> yep, it's supposed to say "oopps sorry"
<phillipc> bignose-ork: when I don't have the cd in, and don't want to put it in.
<bignose-ork> I'd file a bug report :-)
<elcu> stevenj or anyone else: (1)how do you know if you should change from 386 to 686. (2)is it risky? (3)does it matter if your system is out-of-date (i.e. running Warty, and haven't upgraded all packages because i'm only on dialup).
<bignose-ork> phillipc: the GUI is only doing what any apt interface can do
<bignose-ork> phillipc: if you want to change the list of sources, there's apt-setup
<eszanthrick> stevenj, I'm new to linux, so I don't know what it exactly does.. but I think the md5sum makes sure the file hasn't been modified.. so if you modify it by hand, it will change
<bignose-ork> phillipc: 'sudo apt-setup'
<stevenj> elcu, read this ------ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28911&highlight=686
<stevenj>  elcu, 686 info
<elcu> stevenj: thanks.
<stevenj>  elcu, I have a P4 so its optimized for my processor
<elcu> so do i.  woohoo!
<elcu> Linux ubuntu 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<stevenj> elcu, just install it and grub will automatically boot with it
<stevenj> elcu, run that again and you will see the new 686 kernel
<stevenj> elcu, after you reboot :)
<elcu> what about my 2nd and 3rd questions?
<eszanthrick> elcu, for 2.. I don't think it's risky, you can still boot into the 386 kernel if you want through grub
<stevenj> elcu, risky (nothing is safe in IMO) --- I have been using for it for a few hours and everything seemed a little faster
<elcu> ok, how about 3?
<eszanthrick> stevenj, when you get the nvidia driver to work, you'll probably want to read this.. the NVidia logo is rather bright and annoying.. http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#disablenvidialogo
<stevenj> eszanthrick,  dont think its actually nes. to run enable glx -- simply modify xorg to nvidia
<cyphase> has anyone had problems installing mod_python on ubuntu?
<stevenj> eszanthrick, its working...I just had the question about the enable thing that does'nt do anything :)
<cyphase> or can someone tell me what needs to be done besides just apt-getting the packages?
<eszanthrick> oh, it works if the md5sum is updated though, through the command provided.. and disable turns it off
<locomorto> cyphase what was the original question?
<cyphase> locomort: has anyone had problems installing mod_python on ubuntu?
<cyphase> locomorto*
<cyphase> lol
<etvous> hi
<locomorto> hi
<etvous> i just downoloaded the live iso file, i burned it but cannot boot on it (my bios is ok for that). to burn i used xcdroast
<locomorto> check your bios
<locomorto> and the boot order
<locomorto> in most cases it is set to boot from the hd before the cd
<etvous> yes yes the order is ok
<locomorto> change that around
<locomorto> hmm
<etvous> i wonder about the .img file to put the cd bootable what about that ?
<cyphase> etvous: are you sure you changed the boot order? because it isn't the only list of devices
<etvous> i use my cdwriter to boot on it. is it ok ?
<stevenj> whats the deal with the proxyscan.freenode?
<cyphase> etvous: yes
<cyphase> etvous: do you have more then 1 CD/DVD drive?
<etvous> ok and about the .img file do i need that file ?
<locomorto> put the cd into our computer NOW, and dont reboot
<locomorto> next open up my computer go into the CD drive
<etvous> cyphase, yes i have a dvd and a writer
<Keizer> Sup guys
<Keizer> I'm on PPC Hoary
<cyphase> etvous: make sure you selected the correct drive for first boot
<etvous> locomorto, i am on a fedora box :)
<Keizer> I uncommented the Universe lines but I still can't use Universe
<locomorto> ah
<locomorto> anyway, do the equivlent of that in fedora
<cyphase> Keizer: did you save the file?
<Keizer> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-powerpc_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<cyphase> Keizer: it's been known to happen ;)
<locomorto> and ensure that you didnlt just cipy the .iso onto the CD
<etvous> hmm ok cyphase. and what about the img file do i need that file to make my cd bootable or it is just need to burn the live iso file and that's all ?
<Keizer> LOL i'm using the copy I just installed
<etvous> locomorto, it's ok i just mounted that new cd and i have all the file hierarchy
<cyphase> etvous: you don't need any extra files. all you need to do is burn the iso/img/whatever file onto the CD
<Keizer> It's PPC on a G4 PowerBook
<Keizer> I think I just forgot to do apt-get update
<Keizer> That was it
<etvous> ok cyphase thx a lot ... i'll try again
<cyphase> etvous: np
<locomorto> hmm
<etvous> thx to you too locomorto :)
<locomorto> try running a md5 command on the iso file you downloaded to ensure it didn'y get corrupted
<etvous> ok c u
<membreya> gah..my reisferfs has given up the ghost :|
<membreya> ReiserFS: sda5: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sda5
<shinu> hey everyone!
<shinu> whats the command to set up my keyboard map?
<ompaul> membreya, ReiserFS: $disk: warning: watch me loose your data faster then you can put it on the disk (okay thats not fair but it ate months of stuff on me a couple of years ago)
<cyphase> has anyone had problems installing mod_python on ubuntu?
<cyphase> or can someone tell me what needs to be done besides just apt-getting the packages?
<ompaul> shinu, you can set that from within gnome-control-center - I can never find the button for it so I start it from the command line
<membreya> ompaul: should I try reiserfsck to rebuild the superblock?
<ompaul> membreya ya
<ompaul> membreya ya should do that
<shinu> ompaul: but i dont want that :D trying to switch to xfce so i want to change the mapping in the xterm(or something like that :))
<locomorto> system -> Prefrences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<membreya> ompaul: now I'm getting Bad root block 0 :|
<membreya> meep
<membreya> its my 90gb partition too
<ompaul> shinu, all wms have their own config files it is almost 8 years since I used xfce so no use to you there
<ompaul> membreya, ooch
<ompaul> membreya, gime a min with a book or two and lets see if I have anything that might be useful for that
<imsdle> i can't seem to get my internet sharing working on my unbuntu box.. im using dial up and want to access the internet through the ubuntu box (or did i just say that)
<locomorto> what internt provider imsdle?
<colombus> bonjour
<ompaul> colombus, good morning to you
<shinu> :)
<locomorto> evi;
<locomorto> evil*
<etvous> re
<colombus> hello
<cyphase> can someone tell me what apache directives i need to add to have mod_python process scripts?
<colombus> j'ai un probleme avec totem
<etvous> i am now on my new ubuntu live cd but cannot become root ... howto do that
<locomorto> sudo
<GammaRay> close
<ompaul> membreya, if you offer the following to the command line what do you get back? fsck -y /dev/sda1 ?
<locomorto> actually
<GammaRay> sudo su
<locomorto> man sudo ;)
<etvous> ok thx all :)
<locomorto> use sudo
<locomorto> its better once you get used to it
<GammaRay> locomorto: oh the horror
<locomorto> not horror: magic
<ompaul> membreya, the fsck command should have some brains to figure out what it is looking at
<locomorto> its like spaital nautilus
<GammaRay> if man sudo is anything like the typical man sudo....
<membreya> ompaul: #flood
<GammaRay> etvous won't be seen for days
<imsdle> in new zealand
<etvous> i think i am not the 'etvous' you know
<imsdle> locomorto ... my internet provider is in new zealand..
<locomorto> and is called?
<imsdle> slingshot
<GammaRay> etvous: I know of one?
<shinu> how can i put an account in the root group?
<etvous> GammaRay, sorry my english is poor 'i know of one ???'
<locomorto> I had a similar problem with Debian.  The solution I tried that seemed to
<locomorto> work was I had to remove 'auth' from /etc/ppp/options
<locomorto> Maybe it is appropriate for you too.
<locomorto> foudnt hat on the internet
<locomorto> found*
<GammaRay> etvous: I don't know of any other etvous is what I tried to say
<locomorto> if that fails, you could TRY to call your isp
<membreya> ompaul: should I boot to liveCD and do a fsck on the whole drive? my rootFS is reiserFS as well and no problems
<locomorto> it might not work however
<colombus> i have a problem with totem
<locomorto> apt-get install totem-xine
<locomorto> then come back
<ompaul> membreya, that is a good idea - have you got a spare disk like sdb hanging around?
<colombus> no with totem itself
<GammaRay> I knew someone who called my isp... was sucked through the tiny holes on the phone
<locomorto> i know
<locomorto> do that anyway
<membreya> ompaul: only a network drive..most of my data, including my backup, was on my 90gb partition
<shinu> whats the equivalent in ubuntu of fedora's system-config-users?
<ompaul> membreya, arrrrrr
<colombus> no doesn't work
<locomorto> ok what is your problem
<membreya> ompaul: it's no biggy..most of the partition was music vids (43gb)
<membreya> oh shiiiiiiiiiiit...my photos!
<ompaul> membreya, well it looks like the safest thing to do is to boot from that livecd
<locomorto> colombus?
<membreya> i have most of my photos backed up thankfully...and the rest I have in emails
<colombus> it says ressourse busy or not avaible
<ompaul> membreya, well I would try the live cd
<torpid> can anyone tell me how to use wget to download every file linked to by url's in a page?
<locomorto> can you try opening it from the terminal?
<locomorto> ie
<torpid> i've read the man page but i can't see any way to do that.
<locomorto> totem
<colombus> the same with the terminel
<GammaRay> torpid: tried -r ?
<ompaul> membreya, and then move data around until you can kill the partition and start again
<locomorto> what does it say in the terminal tho
<membreya> lol
<membreya> thanks ompaul :P
<torpid> GammaRay that works for a directory listin.
<Kartagis> hello
<locomorto> dies it have a error message in it?
<membreya> when I tried to mount it in the livecd it said it was a swapFS which is bollocks
<colombus> same thing it open a dialog box with the same msg
<Kartagis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kartagis>   gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<Kartagis>                     Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable <--- why does this happen?
<locomorto> do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<GammaRay> torpid: it also follow links on html
<colombus> yes
<mebaran151> my xpdf segfaults on AMD64
<locomorto> also marrialt can help Kartigis
<mebaran151> and compiling from source fails too
<locomorto> Kartagis*
<membreya> ompaul: I'm starting to think it has something to do with the latest Breezy updates :|
<Mestapheles> guys will there ever be a ubuntu-freeBSD?
<locomorto> memarn151: try acrobat reader 7
<locomorto> no
<mebaran151> AMD64
<locomorto> BSD != Linux
<Mestapheles> or ubuntu-hurd?
<mebaran151> locomorto, I can't use adobe yet
<torpid> GammaRay it doesn't do anything.
<mebaran151> they dont port to me
<Kartagis> locomorto: let me see
<colombus> there is no msg in the termeinal for totem
<torpid> it just downloads the index.html
<mebaran151> I doubt that it is statically compiled
<ompaul> membreya, if you run a dev system you can get burned
<Kartagis> locomorto: both universe and multiverse?
<locomorto> yes
<ompaul> membreya, at least once every development cycle
<membreya> it's not dev..it's just arm and fuzzy daily updates :P
* ompaul hands membreya a w
<locomorto> mebaran151: why not?
<GammaRay> torpid: well wget -r http://fog.ccsf.edu/~gboyd/ certainly does for me
<Remenic> what's that, pr0n?
* ompaul thinks about breakfast 
<Kartagis> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Kartagis> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse <--- locomorto, like this?
<mebaran151> locomorto, I cant because it Adobe 7 is i386
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64 64 bit native
<GammaRay> Remenic: yep.. he just got tenure and he's posting porn already
<locomorto> yes
<mebaran151> it wont install
<colombus> totem bugs since i install fglrx
<torpid> it gets all the files in that directory, or all of the files linked to from index?
<mebaran151> my xmms also silently fails
<mebaran151> no error in console
<locomorto> rythem box isn;t that bad actually
<locomorto> once you get it too play mp3's
<locomorto> mp3s*
<Kartagis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Kartagis>   gstreamer0.8-mad: Depends: libid3tag0 (>= 0.15.0b) but it is not installable
<Kartagis>                     Depends: libmad0 (>= 0.15.1b) but it is not installable <--- locomorto, still same
<mebaran151> xmms starts
<mebaran151> has a little console flicker
<torpid> GammaRay do you live in SF?
<Bazzi> Kartagis add universe aswell
<colombus> totem doesn't work
<Kartagis> Bazzi: it's there too
<GammaRay> torpid: yes
<Bazzi> and you apt-get update -d?
<Kartagis> oh, I didn't use -d switch
<torpid> i work at cpmc davies
<edulix> hi !
<torpid> at castro and duboce
<Bazzi> not with -d switch
<Bazzi> :P
<edulix> I have a dell inspiron 4150 laptop and want to control fans as my computer gets usually overheated, for example with i8k
<edulix> how to activate support of i8k here ?
<Kartagis> I used only apt-get update
<colombus> wht does it mean resourse busy or inavaible
<cyphase> has anyone here gotten mod_python to work?
<colombus> ressource busy or not avaible for totem ??
<colombus> ressource busy or not avaible for totem what does it mean?
<Kartagis> Bazzi: http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=38184
<Bazzi> thats not your whole sources.list is it?
<Kartagis> Bazzi: these are just the uncommented ones
<torpid> this is bizarre GammaRay .  it works for me for your site, but not for mine.  yet if i specificy one of the links on this page by name, it works.
<Bazzi> Kartagis the main restricted stuff should be in there too
<colombus> ressource busy or not avaible for totem what does it mean?
<Kartagis> okay, going back to it
<Kartagis> I am apt-get update'ing now
<geneo93> anyone had any luck with gnomeradio
<Kartagis> yes!
<colombus> ressource busy or not avaible for totem what does it mean?
<mebaran151> so xpdf segfaults on AMD64
<mebaran151> any pkg maintainer out there who wants to fix it
<mebaran151> it is supported in regular verse
<locomorto> #ubuntu-devel
<Kartagis> Bazzi: thank you so much man :)
<colombus> ressource busy or not avaible for totem what does it mean?
<Bazzi> pas de probleme
<IIIEars> e
<IIIEars> huh
<looksaus> upgrade from warty to hoary problem
<looksaus> x-window-system-core is stuck at xfree-4.3
<looksaus> all the rest is dist-upgraded
<looksaus> but this one is being kept back
<looksaus> for whatever reason
<colombus> do someone read me?
<geneo93> reboot and run it again
<membreya> ompaul: I'm in the LiveCD now, doing a  sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/sda5
<looksaus> geneo93, was that a suggestion to me?
<looksaus> because that obviously doesn't solve anything
<geneo93> apt-get -f install
<geneo93> hoary uses xorg
<imsdle> when i share my interent connection on ubuntu (dialup internet) do i have to setup the proxy ip address on my other xp boxes? if so what is the port i use?
<ompaul> membreya, and it is working?
<ztonzy> if I want to remove xpdf it asks me to also remove ubuntu-desktop...how safe is this ?
<membreya> ompaul: init_source_bitmap: Bitmap 0 (of 32768 bits) is wrong - mark all blocks [0 - 32768]  as used
<membreya> Skipping 8906 blocks (super block, journal, bitmaps) 12813643 blocks will be read
<ztonzy> I want to use Acrobat Reader 7 instead
<membreya> ztonzy, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package..so yes
<membreya> ewwww
<membreya> ompaul: it's 20% through
<ztonzy> membreya, safe to remove ?  meta? what does it consist of ?
<membreya> *fingers crossed*
<ompaul> membreya, go for a tea or coffee and then come back
<ompaul> :-)
<Almindor> hello
<ompaul> ztonzy, it is the graphical enviornment that you use - so you choose
* ompaul goes for breakfast several miles away
<Almindor> at boot I get "VFS: cannot find an Ext3 filesystem on /dev/hda2(my prim. "/" as reiserFS)
<Almindor> is it a problem?
<Almindor> (it boots ok)
<ztonzy> ompaul, well...Ubuntu wants me to use xpdf AND Ubuntu, and if not I am screwed :P ?
<torpid> is getting a socket 478 bad at this point?
<matt1987> help i cant burn a dvd
<matt1987> i need to burn a dvd.iso can anyone help
<matt1987> please
<rattboi> are you burning from Ubuntu or making an Ubuntu DVD?
<elmaya> use gnome baker
<ztonzy> matt1987, you got a dvd burner ;) ?
<ztonzy> graveman seems nice too
<rattboi> oh, I don't think there is an Ubuntu DVD, is there?
<elmaya> nop
<rattboi> I use K3B most of the time
<rattboi> even though it looks a bit out of place
<ztonzy> rattboi, I installed graveman and it looks to fit right into Gnome :)
<ztonzy> rattboi, havent used it yet though
<imsdle> does anyone kow how to share the dialup connection on ubuntu
<rattboi> yeah, I know gbaker and graveman are GTK-based, so they look better, but the feature set isn't up to par yet, I think
<ztonzy> rattboi, setup how? how do you mean?
<matt1987> i got an ubuntu dvd .iso
<matt1987> 2.6 gb
<matt1987> oops
<matt1987> 2.8
<ircbot_> it possible to go from an ubuntu install to a kubuntu install... like add kubuntu deskop, remove gnome?
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> I guess
<membreya> ircbot_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ..and see how you like it :)
<Bazzi> ircbot_ yes, install kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop should do the trick
<Choubaka> Bazzi: no it doesn't
<rattboi> ztonzy, I was saying that I don't think it has all the features
<Kartagis> hmm, I can see that auido and video are not being synchronized. is there something to do about this?
<Bazzi> ok then ti doesnt ;(
<Choubaka> Bazzi: none of the ubuntu-desktop packages depend on ubuntu-desktop
<xerxes1358> I want to edit my menu's. So I open a file browser and typed" applications:///" but I cant get in. it tells me that applications:/// is not  a valid location. What do I wrong ?
<Choubaka> nothing :)
<ircbot_> hmm
<Choubaka> You can't edit the menus that way anymore
<ircbot_> that's not a bad idea
<torpid> if you are using ddr 400 ram, is it better to have 2 x 512 or 1x1024?
<ztonzy> rattboi, maybe not...but then I dont burn mp3 and lot of other mediafiles...even though it seems to have audio capabilities , but you can have K3b as backup tool also
<cyphase> what's your guys opinion about Python and PHP's place in web page scripting?
<Choubaka> ircbot_: also, see "apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop" to see what is installed with that package
<ircbot_> Choubaka: i don't think i will... but i was just kinda curious if i could
<ircbot_> because i finally got everything working right
<Choubaka> of course it's possible.
<Kartagis> Bazzi: hmm, I can see that auido and video are not being synchronized. is there something to do about this?
<ircbot_> possible without breaking everything heh
<Bazzi> dunno, didnt use multimedia in ubuntu myself yet
<ircbot_> cyphase: what an off the wall question
<Choubaka> Kartagis: Don't use crappy software mixing such as ESD
<cyphase> lol
<ircbot_> Choubaka: i use esd
<ircbot_> Choubaka: and it works great
<ircbot_> Choubaka: especially since i can't really put another sound card in a laptop
<Choubaka> ircbot_: but it causes latencies.
<matt1987> is there anyway i can write to my windows partiton it says i dont have permissions
<Choubaka> so it's not suitable for video
<Choubaka> matt1987: what filesystem is the partition?
<matt1987> ntfs
<Choubaka> forget it
<ircbot_> yeah that's true
<ircbot_> i do on occasion have problems with it and dvds
<Choubaka> write support for NTFS is still crappy.
<matt1987> i need to get htis dvd iso to my windows partitoon to burn it
<matt1987> this*
<Choubaka> though safe, but near useless.
<ircbot_> then umm download it in windows matt1987
<Kartagis> Choubaka: how do I change that
<ircbot_> matt1987: why can't you burn it from whatever you are in now?
<Choubaka> matt1987: put it on a fat32 partition
<matt1987> what another 2.8 gb
<matt1987> it comes up woth errors
<Choubaka> or you can burn it using your current OS :P
<matt1987> mine is ubuntu
<ircbot_> ubuntu burns fine
<matt1987> but gnome baker is shit it doesnt work
<ircbot_> you watch your tongue
<ircbot_> works fine
<matt1987> sorry
<ircbot_> i didn't mean about the cussing... no need to apologize to me... heh.
<matt1987> so how can i put files on to a dvd
<Choubaka> matt1987: "it doesn't work" is impossible to fix :P
<ircbot_> matt1987: does it recognize your dvd burner?
<matt1987> yeah
<Kartagis> Choubaka: can I just change the device using Mixer?
<matt1987> well itsees the burner
<matt1987> and recognizes i have a blank media dvd-r
<ircbot_> did you try "burn cd image" option under actions?
<ircbot_> i've never had a problem burning ISO's under nix... hence my large collection of distros
<BotServer> //quit $me == asshat
<Choubaka> Kartagis: you'll also need to disable esd
<ircbot_> i haven't been able to get sounds to play with alsa even after i killall esd
<ircbot_> but i've had pretty good luck in not getting latency
<ircbot_> most of the time
<xerxes1358> Guys how do I edit my Gnome Menu ?
<xerxes1358> I want to add a new app to it
<matt1987> one more problem
<BugBearHome> A few months ago someone gave me a sote which outlined how to use Ubuntu and ndiswrapper plus heaps of other things, i have googled but can't find it, does anyone know what it is?
<matt1987> in gnome baker the file dosnt come up and in the file browser it disserpears so i have to close it and start it again to see it
<ircbot_> matt1987: did you go to burn cd image?  and it only looks for iso's in that case
<matt1987> its not a cd
<matt1987> its an dvd
<ircbot_> well unless there is a burn dvd image i'm thinking it doesn't matter
<torpid> is socket 939 significantly better than socket 478?
<ircbot_> yes
<raywayray> moin
<torpid> oh, but that's an amd thing only right?
<torpid> why is this proc over 800$?
<torpid> http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819103496
<Bazzi> because its the best
<torpid> lol
<membreya> i would say it's only 400mhz above my amd64..but it's an FX :P
<torpid> i know i'm an idiot, but what's ata/sata compared to ide?  if this box is ata it won't support my ide drives in my current system right?
<torpid> i'm trying to prevent having to buy anything extra if i can help it.
<eszanthrick> sata is serial ata and uses a different cable. ata uses ide cables
<membreya> technically it's SATA vs PATA :P
<membreya> torpid: http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BRZ/is_11_22/ai_98977132
<jfk303> Hey can I apt-get for the java sdk?
<membreya> jfk303: you can't, go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<mburns> you can*, go to ubuntuguide.ord
<mburns> it is quite easy
<membreya> :|
<mburns> :)
<cikilin> hello
<cikilin> haw can i cahnge port in bittorrent?
<cyphase> i'm currently working on a podcatcher, and am accepting requests for features. whats everyones favorite feature for a podcatcher?
<jfk303> membreya, is their any particular bit your pointing e at, can't see anything about the java sdk
<torpid> if any of you kind folks could look at this system: http://www2.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=0-N82E16856101457
<torpid> i have purchased it with an amd 64 939 proc and some ddr400 ram.
<Kartagis> Choubaka: still no luck, how can I go to where I mess with ESD and such?
<torpid> i have hard ide hard drives, input devices, and monitor.
<torpid> oh!  a dvdr
<membreya> mburns: my apologies, it appears they have updated that recently..like within the past 2 weeks :|
<membreya> jfk303: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<membreya> I'm not running those repo's as I'm on Breezy, hang on
<mburns> You're on Breez?!
<membreya> ya
<jfk303> membreya, will this install the java software development kit
<membreya> jfk303: jre..hang on
<jfk303> so i can run jdeveloper
<markuman> can i use a ubuntu live cd for install?
<BugBearHome> markuman: nope
<BugBearHome> not to my knowledge anyway
<Jimmothy> you can use the install cd though
<mburns> how are you on breezy, I thought that was the October release that isn't even in beta yet?
<Jimmothy> i hear good things of that one
<membreya> mburns: it's out ..it's just a dev release :)
<shinu_> how can i make shell aliases?
<membreya> bewarned.. I fried my reiserfs tonight....recovered it thankfully
<BugBearHome> hmmmm, i wonder how long this installing packages takes after installing ubuntu
<membreya> shinu_: nano .bashrc
<mburns> I don't even know what features I shoudl be excited for yet, let alone ready to install it on a box:)
<shinu_> says instead of xterm i want it to run xterm+someoptions
<shinu_> membreya: i could as well use vi right?
<Jimmothy> like xterm -fg white -bg black etc.?
<membreya> shinu_: whatever editor you like
<shinu_> cool
<Swynndla> I set up ssh on my pc (via apt-get) but I can't ssh to my other two pc's (other two aren't ubuntu) but the other two can ssh to each other ok ... what am I doing wrong?
<mburns> seems like you don't have an ssh client on your ubuntu box?
<shinu_> membreya: in what for should i put the alias? xterm="xterm -options etc"?
<shinu_> membreya: is there a manpage for that?
<membreya> jfk303: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 go here
<Swynndla> mburns, I did apt-get install ssh .. is that a client too?
<cyphase> I'm currently working on a podcatcher, and I'm accepting requests for features. What features have you always wanted in a podcatcher?
<Swynndla> ... oh and I can't ssh from the remote machines back to this one either
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> whats up
<mburns> seems like sshd didn't install then. If you can't ssh from that box out, and you can ssh into that box from another. SSH on the Ubuntu box is not functioning
<Swynndla> mburns, oh it's working now (but really slow to connect) ...
<drcodedd2> How I can setup NIC in console mode
<Jimmothy> ubuntu uses grub, right? can i edit how long i have to select OS'?
<drcodedd2> Is there some nice gui?
<Swynndla> hmmm
<membreya> Swynndla: apt-get install openssh-server
<drcodedd2> I install Ubntu server
<membreya> Jimmothy: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drcodedd2> I want to change one of the NIC card
<Swynndla> ahh ok I'll try it thx
<shinu_> membreya: should it work straight away?
<mburns> drcodedd2: there is a gui, from the gnome menu, it should be under the System, administration(?) menu
<drcodedd2> I dont have gui
<drcodedd2> I am at console
<Jimmothy> nano a terminal text editor?
<membreya> shinu_: I believe once you've created an alias you need to load a new terminal
<membreya> Jimmothy: that's the one :P
<Jimmothy> can't i use gedit?
<membreya> Jimmothy: if you insist
<shinu_> membreya: but a terminal IS what i want to load :D
<shinu_> membreya: i want to change the default colours
<Jimmothy> i much prefer gedit since i can never rememeber the commands for vi etc
<membreya> shinu_: I only know how to play around with console :)
<membreya> Jimmothy: I suggest you learn a terminal editor in case your gui dies :P
<membreya> nano is the easiest
<Jimmothy> ok
<shinu_> membreya: er..console is what i meant ... i think :D
<shinu_> membreya: um...doesnt matter :P
<membreya> shinu_: no no ...Konsole..as in KDE
<xerxes1358> what does ""multiverse"" means in Ubuntu?
<shinu_> membreya: oh... ok then
<membreya> xerxes1358: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<drcodedd2> is there NIC config in console mode (I install server)
<mburns> xerxes1358: should work but is untested/unsupported
<Seveas> xerxes1358, it means non-free components
<mburns> drcodedd2: ifconfig should do everything you want
<membreya> drcodedd2: ifconfig :)
<xerxes1358> ah ok thanks guys
<drcodedd2> but dose it save the setting
<Goonie> has anyone solved this problem? .....
<Goonie> ipw2200: Fatal error
<Goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Error Log Dump:
<Goonie> ipw2200: Status: 0x00000100, Config: 00000142
<Goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Event Log Dump:
<drcodedd2> I want to put static IP to my nic
<Seveas> drcodedd2, edit /etc/network/interfaces for that
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> thanx
<Seveas> drcodedd2, see man 5 interfaces for details
<membreya> drcodedd2: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<membreya> Seveas: GRRRR
<membreya> :P
<drcodedd2> sorry thanx
<drcodedd2> 1 more thing
<drcodedd2> I have old P333 computer
<drcodedd2> My PowerSupply semes that it dosnt work
<membreya> Seveas: quick question, if my interfaces has an address listed for my eth0..should I take out the auto eth0 comment?
<drcodedd2> any one know if I take out all wire of PowerSupply it still need to work?
<drcodedd2> I mean the Fan need to work?
<mburns> ifconfig eth0 inet <ipaddress> netmask <netmask>
<Seveas> membreya, no
<drcodedd2> or I mast connect it into the Mother Board?
<membreya> ok :)
<Seveas> membreya, auto means: bring up at boot
<membreya> Seveas: running breezy and it has an odd message for mapping with eth0..but happens to everyone
<membreya> :)
<shinu_> anyone can help me to set "xterm -bg black -fg green" as my default xterm?
<mburns> nano .bashrc
<Jimmothy> you don't want green! it's really really bright green
<Seveas> shinu_, update-alternatives --set x-terminal-emulator
<Kartagis> how can I edit gnome menus?
<Seveas> Kartagis, in hoary there is no standard way yet. some people have written editors, search the forum/wiki for them
<revelater> how do i burna bin/cue file (as opposed to iso)
<shinu_> Jimmothy: its better than blue... unfortunately
<shinu_> Seveas: wait ill try that
<Kartagis> okay thanks
<Valentin-> hey
<revelater> how do i burna bin/cue file (as opposed to iso)?
<Swynndla> shinu ... or you could set an alias for it?
<drcodedd2> I just building now new server p233 with 64mb memory, Aapche , php
<Valentin-> is it possible to install the ubuntu dekstop without any other programs, like openoffice and the like
<Seveas> Swynndla, that'll only work if started from another terminal
<revelater> how do i burn a bin/cue file (as opposed to iso)?
<revelater> ??
<Seveas> Valentin-, not really, you can uninstall them afterwards though
<membreya> revelater: use k3b
<shinu_> Swynndla: but it seems that the alias only work if i start things up in a terminal
<Seveas> Valentin-, another option is to install a server system and then gnome
<revelater> membreya, i need to install kde to use k3b
<sandyeggoboy> my LCD monitor will not display 1024x768 res ... only 800x600 How to change?
<Swynndla> ahhhhhhhhh ic
<revelater> membreya, will graveman work?
<shinu_> :)
<Valentin-> Seveas, that was what I was thinking of, is there an apt-get command to install the whole gnome desktop server?
<locomorto> sandyeggoboy read the forums
<Valentin-> Seveas in a kind of package
<cikilin> what it means if in synaptic the package has a star?
<Seveas> apt-get install gnome (i guess)
<membreya> revelater: no you don't, just install kde-libs
<Swynndla> ok how about putting 'xterm -bg black -fg green' as an icon?
<Jimmothy> is it true ubuntu is heavily based on debian? like debian but with a friendlier installer and nicer out-of-the-box so to speak?
<Seveas> Jimmothy, sort of
<revelater> membreya, synaptic requires taht i donload all of kde
<Seveas> Jimmothy, it is synced with sid every 6 months and then made better :)
<ivoks> i love my ubuntu :)
<revelater> membreya, but i have graveman, will it work?
<cikilin> can somebody tell me what it means if in synaptic the package has a star?
<Valentin-> Seveas: E: Package Gnome has no installation candidate
<membreya> revelater: no idea.
<Jimmothy> cikilin: right click the package, there's a little key that pops up, if i remember right
<ivoks> cikilin read help
<cikilin> k
<ivoks> hm... how to downgrade packages? :)
<sandyeggoboy> locomorto, can you hel ppoint me in the right direction? Thanks!
<Seveas> Valentin-, install gnome-panel, it will drag in a lot of the dependencies
<revelater> does anyone know if graveman will burn a bin/cue??
<Jimmothy> revelater: check their site, read the man page, check the docs
<spiral> hi
<Jimmothy> hi
<LAX2PDXandback> Is anyone here?
<kev0r> no we are all idle
* kev0r hides
<membreya> lol
<LAX2PDXandback> LOL
<LAX2PDXandback> how do I had an application to the gnome applications menu
<LAX2PDXandback> so I don't have to command it to open all of the time
<Valentin-> Seveas do you know a good docu for gnome?
<Valentin-> how to install etc.
<BugBearHome> This is what i get when i modprobe ndiswrapper FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<revelater> how do i download a cvs?
<BugBearHome> any ideas?
<BugBearHome> do i need to chmod something?
<kaouete> BugBearHome: did you sudo this command ?
<BugBearHome> i did it from root
<revelater> how do i download a cvs?
<ivoks> BugBearHome sudo?
<BugBearHome> nope
<ivoks> no idea
<BugBearHome> just did it from sudom to no avail
<membreya> BugBearHome: dmesg giving you anything?
<IIIEars> there is a good explaination of how to use cvs  (mozilla cvs http://mozilla.org)
<IIIEars> spiral - hw do i mask my ip address here?
<BugBearHome> membreya: heaps but i don't understand it
<spiral> IIIEars: ?
<BugBearHome> membreya: ndiswrapper version 1.0rc2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)
<BugBearHome> ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1494): loadndiswrapper failed (1536); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<IIIEars> how do i hide my ip address from IRc users?
<Jimmothy> it is hidden
<Jimmothy> IIIEars (~bill@cpe-67-49-107-123.socal.res.rr.com) has joined #ubuntu
<IIIEars> lol
<IIIEars> cool
<Jimmothy> server does it for you
<BugBearHome> Another question, in GRUB how do i change the default OS?
<IIIEars> BugBear - i believe (tho i am very new to this) you can press "e" at boot up and enter edit mode
<XplOzIon> hi
<BugBearHome> IIIEars: thanks i will try it
<IIIEars> just as you see the grub menu
<Swynndla> both ssh connections and browsing nfs shares are really slow
<smouche> BugBearHome and XplOzIon - I think that only changes the options for that boot --
<smouche> if you want to change the defaults for every boot
<smouche> you need to edit   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IIIEars> Good to know - THANKS
<smouche> IIIEars, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<smouche> and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<smouche> for details
<xvlun> hi
<smouche> er, I mean BugBearHome !
<xvlun> there has benn an announcement on heise.de last week that dell is planning to ship a copy of a modified ubuntu with their laptops... any idea if this is already available and where? a friend of mine bought his dell already and is very much looking forward to this distribution...
<Choubaka> Modified Ubuntu? I wonder in what ways modified.
<smouche> maybe they just mean configured to work out of the box with all the hardware in that laptop.
<bob2> xvlun: url?
<xvlun> smouche, exactly
<xvlun> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/58740 german
<bob2> that article doesn't mention dell at all
<raveli_> just wanna say that, in my personal opinion, Ubuntu pretty much rocks. It seems one of the most well-organized distributions I've ever tried. Most of the things just seem to work (partly thanks to great howtos and faqs people have contributed). so thank to everyone involved :-)
<bob2> unless "Dell" is spelt differently in german
<bob2> xvlun: did you mean HP?
<warcraft3> Hi, I use ubuntu at my desktop, and now want to get my notebook runing with ubuntu... BUT.. when i start boot from ubuntu cd.. and the install proces is going into grafical i guess.. Screen turns black.... Any ideas...
<xvlun> ^^ my fault
<max> Hi all !
<xvlun> sorry
<bob2> xvlun: you do mean HP?
<xvlun> yes
<warcraft3> I have tried t vga=771 with no luck
<xvlun> i mixied up the names of dell and hp
<warcraft3> "Could not find kernel image: vga=771"
<Choubaka> :|
<bob2> warcraft3: yes, you would need to give the name in front of any options
<Choubaka> warcraft3: your definition is all wrong
<membreya> warcraft3: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<membreya> oh wait
<membreya> nvm warcraft3 :P
<warcraft3> boot: "what to write here?"
<smouche> all I want from manufacturers is to simply provide two partitions on the drives in the systems they sell
<smouche> one could be installed with windows, the other left unformatted
<bob2> warcraft3: did you read the help screens?
<smouche> and they could throw in some install disks, various distros
<smouche> for people to experiment with
<warcraft3> yes... it says try vga=771
<warcraft3> "Could not find kernel image: vga=771"
<membreya> warcraft3: http://home.nyc.rr.com/computertaijutsu/grub.html
<membreya> go there
<membreya> it's a grub problem warcraft3 ?
<smouche> but of course, Microsoft would pitch a fit, and try to stop it I'm sure
<paulfox> hi folks
<TommyKLG> how do i set java into the system PATH permenantly?
<xvlun> bob2, did yu ever hear of this?
<warcraft3> A grub problem? I have yet installed grub? I am trying to install ubuntu..
<paulfox> how do i add a wireless network card in ad-hoc mode? i want to use this laptop so my OTHER laptop can connect to the internet via it's wlan
<bob2> not easily
<shinu> what should i do if mplayer doesnt show the image when i play as normal user but only as root?
<shinu> (they didnt help me much on #mplayer :))
<bob2> shinu: paste the output of 'groups' here
<xerxes1358> guys I can login into my machine ssh from out side. Can someone help me please ?
<paulfox> any ideas on wireless networking in ad-hoc mode, anybody?
<shinu> bob2: what groups? ^^'
<bob2> xvlun: do you mean "can't"
<shinu> bob2: got it
<bob2> paulfox: it's not simple.  how much do you know about networking?
<warcraft3> Is there some newbee friendly way to get ubuntu running on a notebook? With out editing grub... Does the liveCD do all this..?
<shinu> bob2: blu adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<paulfox> bob2, only bits and pieces really
<Goonie> I'm trying to edit my keymap in X ... which file should I edit.. I tried /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.is but that didn't do anything
<bob2> paulfox: try asking on the user list, then
<xvlun> bob2, ?
<bob2> xvlun: yes
<paulfox> bob2, sorry i missed what you just said :/
<paulfox> i was trigger happy with ^w
<smouche> warcraft3, not the liveCD -- you need the install CD
<bob2> paulfox: try asking for help on the user list
<bob2> it'd would be long and annoying to explain on irc
<smouche> warcraft3, you probably won't need to "edit grub" it'll install itself and get you running
<warcraft3> smouche : I manga before to get ubuntu into that notebook.. I just put the cd into drive, and boot.. maby i added a command for the screen... Why doesnt that work with the new Hoary cd?
<paulfox> bob2, right, i'll try that thanks
<warcraft3> smouche : Now when i boot setup, screen turns dark when going into grafical mode
<aeho> Can someone help me to install cinelerra? I got errors in "make".
<smouche> don't know what to tell you, warcraft3 , sorry
<warcraft3> Sombody know the magic "boot" command to tell the boot promt in the install setup?
<bob2> warcraft3: did you read the help text or not?
<warcraft3> In order for the screen to not turn black
<bob2> warcraft3: is that a "no"?
<warcraft3> bob2: Yes, and i manga with the previouse release to get it running
<bob2> warcraft3: then why won't you use that verion of ubuntu and upgrade?
<smouche> what does "manga" mean in this context?
<warcraft3> no I cant get it running.. why does not vga=771 work?  I know i last time also needed to add a comand in order for the screen not to durn black when entering grafical mode in the install setup..
<aeho> Can someone help me to install cinelerra? I got error in make: "make[2] : *** [OpenEXR-1.2.1/i686/IlmImf/ImfZipCompressor.o]  Error 1".
<warcraft3> When the old work, the new should work.. I just need someone to tell me what to put afther the "boot" promt ...
<bob2> aeho: you need to talk to the openexr people
<shinu> bob2: anything  i could do to fix it?
<aeho> who are they?
<aeho> installed linux yesterday, so...
<warcraft3> boot : vga=771  (new line) "Could not find kernel image: vga=771" is this an error in the boot cd?
<BugBearHome> Ubuntu has stuffed up my partitions so now windows won't boot, SHIT
<bob2> warcraft3: dude
<bob2> warcraft3: you ignored what I said
<bob2> warcraft3: and didn't read the help
<bob2> warcraft3: you need to provide a kernel name, then whatever options
<shinu> bob2: sorry got disconnected... anything you could help with my mplayer?
<warcraft3> bob2 : I just found out : ) but why didnt any on tell .. boot: linux vga=771
<bob2> warcraft3: because they wanted you to read the documentation
<hackeny> www.SPITBOX.net - Interative HIP-HOP battling join Now and Stay-Up-2-date with whats happening
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-126.lns3-c8.dsl.pol.co.uk]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<shinu_> bob2: sorry for the disconnects, you said anything?
* XplOzIon is sleepy  =/
<aeho> fuck
<aeho> I don't have that error anymore, now I got like 1000 errors
<bob2> yes
<bob2> you need to talk to the authors of the software
<smouche> BugBearHome -- WinXp, right?  do you still have your disk for that?
<smouche> if you boot from the winxp disk, enter recovery council, and the command is "fixmbr" to restore your ability to boot windows
<smouche> but then, I'm not sure how you would go about repair the ubuntu and grub situation afterwards...
<smouche> "recovery console"  I meant...
<locomorto> council LOL
<super_dude2> can someone help me with acssesing files on networks
<super_dude2> and the passwords
<XplOzIon> heh see this people http://200.90.123.1/redhat.jpg
<XplOzIon> can you all see it?
<membreya> XplOzIon: lol :P
<bob2> trivial to fake
<membreya> shame it's fabricated
<membreya> but still funny :)
<XplOzIon> heh
<XplOzIon> original poster of that image says it isnt fake. hehe
<XplOzIon> hmm time to set up a page!! weee
<Choubaka> hm, I can't see the image :/
<XplOzIon> no?
<mjr> it doesn't seem to load
<XplOzIon> try again all
<XplOzIon> Choubaka, try again
<mjr> now it does
<Choubaka> yeah
<XplOzIon> mjc, lol didnt add the port 80 rule on firestarter =P
<mjr> heh
<XplOzIon> hmm
<shinu_> the image loads very slowly...
<super_dude2> what? i dont get it?
<shinu_> and btw microsoft did used to use bsd right?
<mjr> anyway, yes, it might be fabricated, but I don't necessarily think so
<XplOzIon> shinu_, my upstream is 128k and i just got like 200 hits so slow as hell =(
<Tomcat_> Well, some new Microsoft product (Virtual Server? Not sure) is known to support Linux officially...
<bob2> shinu_: they used to sell a version of unix called xenix
<mjr> I seem to recall some earlier stuff about MS using Linux proxy boxes in front of their NT web servers somewhere
<mjr> ah well
<Choubaka> super_dude2: it's running RedHat :p
<bob2> shinu_: and they did at some point use bsd tcp/ip code in windows nt
<super_dude2> ok
<Tomcat_> And they have always been using Akamai's Squid caches (Linux) in front of their IISs...
<shinu_> hehe
<ice_1963> ok
<Tomcat_> mjr: Yeah, that was Akamai.
<mjr> Tomcat_, righto :)
<dizzy> a simple command to get cpu% in shell variable ?
<ice_1963> deb here
<ice_1963> =)
<XplOzIon> =D
<Prof_Frink> OK, I'm trying to install SDL, and I get the following error message:
<Prof_Frink> Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/slang/slang1-dev_1.4.9dbs-8_i386.deb  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<Prof_Frink> any advice?
<bob2> Prof_Frink: are you behind a proxy?
<Prof_Frink> no
<membreya> XplOzIon: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/ms sorry :P
<bob2> Prof_Frink: are you really really sure?
<Goonie> How can I see which version of ipw2200 I'm using?
<XplOzIon> membreya, hehe yeah =P
<Prof_Frink> waitaminute, NTL might cache/proxy stuff
<Prof_Frink> other stuff has installed fine
<Choubaka> http://80.81.189.227/j/00/00/26/18/1972836.jpg <- that's one eerie-looking cat :)
<bob2> Prof_Frink: try using a different url
<bob2> like archive.ubuntu.com
<XplOzIon> membreya, hey know any newbie tuts for setting up a site in apache+php?
<bob2> XplOzIon: install apache.  install php.  read the instructions.  enjoy!
<bob2> apache2 and libapache2-mod-php4 are the packages you want
<XplOzIon> bob2, hehe i just did
<markuman> where are the gamers? went to #ubuntu-gaming ;-)
<Prof_Frink> same error without the gb. on the front
<Goonie> How can I see which version of ipw2200 I have installed?
<locomorto> it shoudl work by default in hoary Goonie
<Prof_Frink> hmm, firefox can find the url and offers to download the file
<iluciv> Hi where can I find info or a howto on setting up mythtv on ubuntu (hoary)
<Goonie> locomorto~ I have errors on boot.. need to see if hoary installs 1.03 by default
<mjr> iluciv, I dunno, but hey, if you find some, tell me ;)
<shinu_> sorry, where are the system startup scripts?
<mjr> shinu_, /etc/init.d
<shinu_> mjr: thanks
<mjr> shinu_, and links that start/stop them in /etc/rc?.d
<Taliesin`> gah
<Taliesin`> so hard to get Ubuntu and Skype working :(
<mjr> were Skype free, I'm sure it'd be included ;I
<iluciv> speaking of skype do you download the .deb package if so how do you install it
<iluciv> sorry real noob
<Taliesin`> dpkg --install skype.deb :)
<iluciv> cool
<Taliesin`> you'll beed linqt
<Taliesin`> err
<Taliesin`> libqt
<Taliesin`> which can be apt-get'd
<iluciv> what is that the same as synaptic
<Taliesin`> (mjr): It is free isnt it? has no cost involved :/
<Taliesin`> (iluciv): i just like the die-hard debian way's :P
<mjr> Taliesin`, only as in beer, not speech
<Taliesin`> :\
<smouche> iluciv, synaptic is simply a convenient front-end for apt-get , best for debian newbies
<smouche> imho
* Taliesin` nods
<Lenny1729> Does actually a ps viewer with search function exist in ubuntu?
<xxenon> when do we get a good 2.6.11 with the restricted modules (nvidia) ?
<bob2> you won't
<xxenon> good news...
<xerxes1358> and can I export it also to other formats maybe ? outlook/ kontact ?
<bob2> 2.6.12 will be out after udu
<xerxes1358> how do I export my mail from evolution ? and can I export it also to other formats maybe ? outlook/ kontact ?
<xxenon> well, maybe we wont 2.6.12 restricted modules neither
<bob2> and maybe the sky will fall
<bob2> 2.6.12 will be a supported kernel, from what I hear
<xxenon> ok.
<iluciv> taliesin, no cost skype2skype charge skype to landline/mobile
<Taliesin`> i knew that ;)
<WillCooke> is it normal to have to load the ohci_hcd module in order to talk to things on a usb2 controller.  I thought the ehci_hcd mod did that
<iluciv> sorry noobie been using computer not very long can you tell :s
<Taliesin`> (iluciv): i can now :P
<iluciv> ha
<Taliesin`> :>
<Taliesin`> share the love <3
<iluciv> ok ok I'm trying to set up my mythtv at the mo and I'm a little frayed after a little reading about my body weight in text
<iluciv> :|
<iluciv> :)
<iluciv> :D
<membreya> iluciv: hah good luck :P
<shinu_> is it normal that the additional repositories on ubuntufaq doesnt seem to work properly for me?
<iluciv> why is it difficult as far as I can rekon I set up my sql ???? prob 1 then my backend then my front end right???
<membreya> iluciv: ...essentially :)
<membreya> shinu_: which ones?
<iluciv> membreya: any howto guides
<bob2> shinu_: because they're broken
<membreya> www.mythtv.org? :P
<bob2> shinu_: for instance, do not use marillat's source with hoary or breezy
<iluciv> :P
<shinu_> membreya: the ones here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<shinu_> bob2: uh.... damnit
<shinu_> is mplayer on the default repositories?
<membreya> marillats work ok ..well the main one does
<iluciv> membreya: got nvidia then??
<bob2> membreya: no, it does not
<bob2> shinu_: it's in multiverse
<bob2> shinu_: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<shinu_> bob2: ok ill try that
<membreya> bob2: main marillat works for me bob2 you just need to add the gpg key
<bob2> membreya: ok!
<shinu_> bob2: i would prefer to play around with apt-get :D
<bob2> apt-get works great, as long as you don't poison it with broken repositories
<membreya> apt-get ..synaptic..it's just a gui :)
<shinu_> :D
<iluciv> I've installed the drivers but when I run glxgears I get:--> lib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<iluciv> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<membreya> iluciv: have you edited your xorg.conf?
<shinu_> are the links to multiverse in the default sources.list?
<iluciv> umm
<membreya> iluciv: from a terminal type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<membreya> and check your device section
<membreya> it will probably say nv
<membreya> it should be nvidia
<djones> iluciv: you may also want to add the line         Option           "NoLogo" "1"
<membreya> iluciv: and try your luck with renderaccel :P
<shinu_> is deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse working?
<membreya> by the way shinu, don't forget to do a sudo apt-get update whenever you change your repo's ;)
<shinu_> ok :)
<iluciv> djones: where??
<iluciv> membreya: WT is renderaccel?? :s
<membreya> iluciv: http://www3.telus.net/public/dale_d/nvidia.html
<_4strO> ohaio
<Frafra> hi all
<Frafra> how can i use bluetooth adapter on ubuntu?
<kandinski> I am trying to do a netbootinstall and I have found the boot.img but not the ramdisk img, where would that be and what would its name be?
<Frafra> who can help me?
<kandinski> sladen: you in?
<iluciv> membreya: I think I'
<kandinski> sladen: I got a toshiba m200 and sold the 3500, am trying to install it now
<iluciv> ll just get the driver then tvout to work first :P
<davix> anybody got an idea why xqf finds only old servers? (2.56)
<membreya> iluciv: did you check your driver that xorg is using?
<iluciv> membreya: "nv"
<membreya> iluciv: change it to nvidia
<membreya> and then do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<iluciv> membreya: have done do I have to put a nvidia module in as well???
<membreya> iluciv: it should automatically load it
<shinu> how do i change information and settings of my account?
<Frafra> who can help me?
<Kamping_Kaiser> frafra with what?
<mcmillan_33> hi guys. can someone give me a hand with an nvidia issue?
<membreya> shinu: from a terminal, type usermod
<membreya> sup mcmillan_33 ?
<mcmillan_33> the following
<mcmillan_33> i checked ubuntuguide.org to find out how to install nvidia
<mcmillan_33> didn't work
<shinu> membreya: thanks
<membreya> elaborate on "didn't work"
<Jimmothy> time to let partition magic do its thing, then installl ubuntu
<Jimmothy> byes
<mcmillan_33> now i get "bad display name" on the xorg output
<queuetue> Is there a way to reset the error count on a network interface?
<membreya> mcmillan_33: post your Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<membreya> and give us the URL
<gds> hi
<gds> how can I do to avoid automounting in gnome, when I insert a cd?
<LarstiQ> moin
<shinu> can i also add a user to a group with usermod?
<membreya> shinu: sudo usermod <groupname> -g <username>
<shinu> membreya: ok... couldnt figure out the syntax xD
<shinu> thanks
<BockBilbo> hello
<BockBilbo> anyone here has managed to use airsnort with the intel pro wireless card?
<shinu> i do it when im root but it still doesnt add my other account to wheel group
<BockBilbo> shinu, u talking to me?
<shinu> BockBilbo: no :D but if you could help ...:P
<membreya> shinu: does ubuntu have a wheel group? :P
<shinu> membreya: i think i added one (groupadd wheel)
<membreya> shinu: type groups
<shinu> for which user? my own? not root right?
* LarstiQ is having some problems installing hoary on a shuttle sn25p, nforce4 chipset. 
<BockBilbo> mm
<LarstiQ> Mainly, no network is being troublesome
<membreya> shinu: ..just type groups
<LarstiQ> would anyone have experience with this perchance?
<shinu> membreya: for root it gives back: root
<shinu> membreya: for my other user it gives:
<BockBilbo> anyways...
<BockBilbo> cyall
<BockBilbo> bye
* LarstiQ had no luck trying the forcedeth or sk98lin drivers
<bob2> eh?
<bob2> they're both on your hard disjk
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can you tell what video driver you are using?
<membreya> glxinfo |grep vendor
<Kamping_Kaiser> thank
<Kamping_Kaiser> ss
<Kamping_Kaiser> *thanks
<shinu> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<shinu> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<shinu> oops sorry wrong window
<LarstiQ> bob2: right, I mean I modprobed them, but they didn't really _do_ much :)
* LarstiQ goes on an extended search
<iluciv> membrya: got nvida driver working :D
<membreya> good work iluciv
<membreya> why so long?
<iluciv> had to eat and have shower
<membreya> sure sure :P
<iluciv> ha truley
<iluciv> ha truely
<shinu> does it make any dofference if i do sudo make install or make install as root?
<Seveas> no
<iluciv> decided to let myth pass for tonight I can't even seem to get mp3s to play
<membreya> lol iluciv :P
<Dalkus> iluciv, www.ubuntuguide.org explains many problems, including how to get mp3s to play
<Dalkus> shinu, no
<shinu> thanks
<Dalkus> np
<natecull> I have some printing issues
<natecull> HP Deskjet 400
<iluciv> ta dalkus: does it explain how to get dvds to play as well I have two I want to watch tonight and I was hope I could get them working before I have to take them back to the vid shop
<shinu> is there any faq on how to get mplayer to play properly not as root?...
<natecull> the kind that does either colour or black and white depending on what is sent to it
<Dalkus> iluciv, yep, it does
<iluciv> rad :D
<natecull> even though I set the options in the print driver to 'Black and White', whenever I try to print a test page it requests a colour cartridge
<natecull> and then, even though I restart the printer and delete all jobs from the queue, I get garbage printing out until I reboot
<dave__> ive got 8 updates showing for ubuntu, but when i try and get them i get a 500 internal server error, theyre all from the backports servers.... any ideas?
<natecull> any ideas how I should go about troubleshooting printing?
<bob2> dave__: don't use backports
<dave__> make sure cable isnt dodgy i had that once and was the cable
<aeho> What I need to install to extract .rar files?
<bob2> aeho: unrar or unrar-nonfree
<dave__> i just used the ubuntu guide thing how do i get rid of em
<Dalkus> aeho, sudo apt-get install rar
<bob2> aeho: best avoid the format entirely, tho, if you can
<Dalkus> then use rar -e filename.rar to extract
<bob2> dave__: do you use synaptic?
<dave__> yeh
<bob2> then use synaptic to get rid of them
<shinu> how do i remove software that i installed from sourse?
<shinu> source*
<bob2> wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dave__> hmm i did get rid of the backports repo's from there yesterday but theyve reappeared
<membreya> shinu: sudo make uninstall
<bob2> shinu: that's program specific, you need to read the documentation that came with each program you installed
<membreya> in your compiled directory
<bob2> membreya: not usually
<shinu> membreya: ok thanks
<shinu> alright
<bob2> membreya: and only if he/shekept the compilation dir
<membreya> shinu: listen to bob2, he's the oracle :)
<membreya> bob2: it's generally a good idea to do that until you know it works..that or make a .deb
<shinu> :D
<bob2> membreya: to install things from source, you mean?
<zzyber> i have two ubuntu installations and i wounder. Is it possible to be a spectator for the other desktop if someone is logged in?
<natecull> dave__: This is the same printer and cable I've been using with no problems for years. Though, hmm. It is a new machine, I suppose that might be affecting something
<bob2> zzyber: have you asked them?
<membreya> bob2: it's a good idea to keep the compiled package directory until you know it works :)
<membreya> is what I mean
<bob2> membreya: right
<zzyber> bob2, :-)
<natecull> I have my LPT1 set to ECP in the BIOS, is that likely to be a sensible setting? It was the default.
<bob2> zzyber: so you mean "Is there a way to spy on someone else?"?
<zzyber> bob2, exactly
<bob2> zzyber: of course, if you're root
<bob2> no way I'm telling you, tho
<bob2> and shame on you for asking
<zzyber> omg
<jin> anyone with real nice repositories that would add the newest software?? like firefox 1.0.3 nikto 1.34??
<iluciv> membreya: that other nvidia tweak you pointed out to me before what the page agian I can't find the page again after cntrl+alt+bkspc (I didn't expect that?? :)
<membreya> lol :P
<natecull> hmm
<bob2> jin: isn't firefox 1.0.3 in breezy?
<natecull> that's a good point
<membreya> iluciv: don't you log everything? :)
<jin> bob: whats breezy?
<natecull> aren't the Firefox 1.0.x point releases security updates? Shouldn't they be in the security repository?
<bob2> jin: the development version of ubuntu
<bob2> natecull: no, read the faq
<natecull> jin: The next version
<natecull> bob2: Which FAQ?
<jin> aha..
<iluciv> umm noobie :)
<bob2> natecull: (hint: ubuntu backports fixes to the version of the software in stable)
<natecull> I can't even find a link to the FAQ page from the Ubuntu page now...
<natecull> bob2: Hmm. So what would the latest Firefox package be named then?
<bob2> no idea where it is atm
<natecull> is it in the wiki?
<bob2> no idea
<membreya> bob2: firefox is only 1.0.2 in breezy
<natecull> or somewhere else?
<natecull> the site's getting big...
<natecull> I guess that's a good thing
<jin> is there anyone using breezy??
<membreya> jin: me
<bob2> natecull: same as the version in hoary but with an increment after the - in the version
<bob2> membreya: ok
<bob2> then I guess  you have to wait for 1.0.3
<membreya> i thought they took the security updates from 1.0.3 and put them back into 1.0.2 for ubuntu..but I might be wrong
<bob2> yes
<jin> how about nikto 1.34 security scanner? the latest I find is 1.32
<bob2> I've never heard of nikto
<natecull> so 'mozilla-firefox-1.0.2-ubuntu5' is equivalent to Firefox 1.0.3?
<bob2> so I doubt it get security updates
<bob2> natecull: no
<natecull> I mean in terms of security
<natecull> vulnerabilities
<bob2> natecull: it presumably has the security fixes 1.0.3 has
<membreya> natecull: they do backporting
<natecull> is there any kind of database anywhere where one can check?
<membreya> just looked it up in the lists :)
<bob2> natecull: the ubuntu-security-announce list archives
<natecull> aha
<bob2> doesn't appear firefox has been updated
<jin> nikto is a web scanner for vulnerability
<bob2> perhaps the issues weren't critical enough
<bob2> jin: but it's unsupported
<a_peck> is it worth going through all the pain in the *55 to install php5?
<natecull> dunno
<iluciv> membreya: with that nvidia driver I installed can I now edit xorg.conf for svideo out socket so I can plug it into the tv
<natecull> a lot of hosting sites I've looked at recently only have php4
<natecull> presumably there's a reason
<membreya> iluciv: use twinview :)
<a_peck> natecull, php5 isn't even in the repositories... I do wonder if it's worth it. Has anyone tried and has a view?
<iluciv> membreya: ah yes the old twinview???
<membreya> lol! :P
<Frafra> i can trasfer file from my tel to my pc by bluetooth
<zenwhen> is that a question?
<Frafra> but i don't know how do I do for send file to my tel
<Frafra> some body can help me?
<zenwhen> Frafra, this really depends on the model of your phone, if your phone supports it, and if someone here has experience with your phone.
<Frafra> yes
<Frafra> i tried it on fedora core 3
<membreya> got it working yet iluciv ?
<IamJacksUsername> Trying to play DVDs, I was adding "universe" to Synaptic as per http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats 2.1, but got "Could not download all repository indexes": "cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/Release: Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<Jimmothy> how come there's no ubuntu torrents?
<Frafra> and using gnome it goes
<natecull> Jimmothy: torrents of the Hoary CDs? I'm sure there are.
<iluciv> no twinview in xorg.conf
<Frafra> i not know how i must do on ubuntu
<membreya> iluciv: thats because you need to put it there
<Jimmothy> natecull: found it
<propagandhi> anybody can make a torrent anyway
<membreya> iluciv: easiest way is to read the README for nvidia ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-7174/README.txt
<membreya> but if you need help just let me know
<plagerism> So would you say breezy is more like Debian experimental than say debian unstable right now??
<bob2> yes
<bob2> don't use breezy
<plagerism> lol
<plagerism> Too late
<plagerism> Heh
<bob2> well, that was silly
<plagerism> Yea I am beginning to realize that
<natecull> isn't breezy right now just sid?
<bob2> no
<natecull> ah
<plagerism> I wanted something like unstable
<XplOzIon> hey is there a problem with the repositories?? apt-get update posting some errors
<membreya> how do you tell what AGP rate is currently being used on your card ? NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X in Xorg.0.log, does that mean the rate being used or just the rate detected
<Frafra> who can help me?
<natecull> Frafra: sorry, I have absolutely zero knowledge of anything Bluetooth related
<natecull> except that I suspect each vendor implements it differently
<IamJacksUsername> I can't get xine-ui from universe (scroll up), is there something in main restricted that can play DVDs? (already installed css)
<Frafra> i used it with fedora with gnome-bluetooth
<natecull> hmm
<Frafra> i've installed it in ubuntu
<bob2> IamJacksUsername: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<vaidas> hello, does someone knows tutorial how to install ubuntu from live cd ?
<Frafra> but in the menu doesn't exist "send by bluetooth"
<natecull> and does it give any errors?
<Frafra> no
<bob2> vaidas: you can't
<natecull> which menu?
<kassh> hi everybody ... i have another prob... when i do ps -A in my shell i point out there too much app runining for nothing how can i do to make not runnig some apps useless at startup??? any idea ??
<Frafra> exist "send to..."
<IamJacksUsername> bob2: I followed that to add universe, but itg ives an error: "Could not download all repository indexes": "cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/Release: Unable to find expected entry  universe/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<Frafra> natecull, the menu [right button on the mouse] 
<Frafra> in gnome
<bob2> IamJacksUsername: meh, don't use the cd then
<natecull> er
<natecull> there are lots of menus in Gnome
<bob2> IamJacksUsername: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<natecull> which program?
<natecull> Do you mean Nautilus?
<natecull> the file manager?
<kassh> i mno
<kassh> no
<kassh> im under kde
<kassh> i m gone send u some example
<bob2> kassh: meh, what don't you think should be running?
<IamJacksUsername> Thanks bob2, I'll try to unCD the repository.
<kassh>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<kassh>     1 ?        00:00:00 init
<kassh>     2 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0
<kassh>     3 ?        00:00:00 events/0
<kassh>     4 ?        00:00:00 khelper
<kassh>    16 ?        00:00:00 kacpid
<kassh>   117 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0
<kassh>   125 ?        00:00:00 khubd
<kassh>   165 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
<kassh>   166 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
<kassh>   168 ?        00:00:00 aio/0
<kassh>   167 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0
<kassh>   755 ?        00:00:00 kseriod
<kassh>  1119 ?        00:00:00 kjournald
<Jimmothy> ...
<kassh>  1146 ?        00:00:00 udevd
<kassh>  2283 ?        00:00:00 khpsbpkt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<kassh>  3901 ?        00:00:00 shpchpd_event
<kassh>  4169 ?        00:00:00 pccardd
<kassh>  4177 ?        00:00:00 pccardd
<Jimmothy> bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+q kaash!*@*]  by bob2
<kassh>  4301 ?        00:00:00 knodemgrd_0
<kassh>  5968 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd-bin
<kassh>  6000 ?        00:00:00 portmap
<kassh>  6360 ?        00:00:00 dd
<kassh>  6362 ?        00:00:00 klogd
* mode/#ubuntu [+q kassh!*@*]  by bob2
* kassh was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
<bassMonkey> flood
<XplOzIon> hey is there a problem with the repositories?? apt-get update posting some errors. about missed file
<thenuke> we need bots.
<bob2> we need people to not be idiots
<Frafra> :D
<bob2> that would be way simpler
<XplOzIon> :P
<XplOzIon> true
<thenuke> bob2: that just does not happen.
<bob2> XplOzIon: have you pasted the error to #flood yet?
<natecull> I guess this is why Windows Task Manager by default doesn't list all running daemons unless you go look for them
<thenuke> bot are easy to be made True
<XplOzIon> bob2, flood? oO /me is a newbie
<Dalkus> the channel, #flood
<bob2> XplOzIon: there's a channel called #flood.  paste the error to it.
<natecull> nice
<bob2> kassh: can you not do that please?
<XplOzIon> bob2, ok i will. Thanks
<plagerism> so bob2 are you one of the 30 paid Ubuntu Employees, or no?
<bob2> there aren't 30
<bob2> and no, I'm not paid to work on ubuntu
<bob2> tho I do work for canonical
<plagerism> Oh okay
<plagerism> Dont know why I asked that, if I had to pay anyone it would be you though
<natecull> mmm, bribes
<vaidas> guys i wanna ask is it worth it to install ubuntu on 800mhz p3 with 128mb ram... would it be very slow ?
<Seveas> vaidas, it's worth it
<bob2> not paid to do anything related to #ubuntu, tho
<Seveas> vaidas, i run ubuntu on AMD 900 + 128 mb
<Seveas> works like a charm
<vaidas> m..
<vaidas> thanks..
<jintxo> vaidas, I think it would be acceptable. I run it on a 300 (not gnome or KDE for me though:-)
<vaidas> im asking becouse live cd is kind slow..
<Seveas> 800 mhz is enough for gnome
<vaidas> but i gues my cd-rom makes it run slow..
<Seveas> vaidas, that's because a livecd generally is slow
<bassMonkey> that's slow on any comp...
<Seveas> because it runs from the cd
<jintxo> it has to read everything from cd first.. slows it down a bit
<vaidas> yeh..
<vaidas> thanks for info
<bassMonkey> My neighbour runs it on a athlon750 192mb and it seems to run well
<enebro> hi
<Seveas> ih
<bob2> kassh: don't /msg people
<bob2> kassh: if you think you have uneccessary things running, then say, one ONE LINE, which you think are unecessary
<vaidas> btw bob2 i found tutorial how to install from live cd to hdd :)
<vaidas> so its possible :)
<bob2> where?
<vaidas> here http://www.willmer.com/kb/2005/02/installing-ubuntu-hoary-from-livecd/
<bob2> vaidas: that doesn't count
<bob2> you can manually install from a piece of string if you want
<vaidas> yes i know..
<Kamping_Kaiser> are the apt repositries for breezy badger up yet?
<plagerism> you could also use a hex editor to change the contents of your drive
<plagerism> and change it to hoary
<plagerism> I saw a tutorial on it!!!
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, they are
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. thanks
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: please don't switch to it
<plagerism> I wonder how awful pinning hoary in the preference file and downgrading from breezy would be
<Dalkus> not good, apparently
<Seveas> plagerism, downgrading is hard, very hard
<plagerism> Seveas, so I hear
<plagerism> lol
<Seveas> plagerism, switching to breezy is generally a bad idea in this stage of development
<aeho> Why kino can't open uncompressed avi files? Can someone help?
<plagerism> Well you tell me now
<zenwhen> bad idea for you, great idea for all
<plagerism> Whos all zenwhen?
<zenwhen> I am getting an ibook to use as my main machine
<zenwhen> so i can run breezy on my dektop
<zenwhen> all is everyone who will once day use breezy
<zenwhen> breezy has to be tested to become good
<zenwhen> once*
<zenwhen> one*
<Seveas> zenwhen, breezy will be unstable
<Seveas> VERY unstable
<zenwhen> until people find the bugs
<zenwhen> yes, it will
<Seveas> so upgrading is only a good idea if you are willing to help testing and debugging and know about how to debug
<plagerism> So in breezy, I noticed when I upgraded, evolution was removed, this is just temporary right??
<zenwhen> plagerism, yes
<Seveas> zenwhen, the average user does not know this
<bob2> breezy is the development version
<EvilSporkMan> so i tried hoary-amd64 last night...first time i've ever had linux crash O_O
<bob2> things will break if you use it
<Seveas> zenwhen, and that's why it is in general not advisory to update
<iluciv> the backports repositry in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#generalnotes doesn't seem to be current anywhere else I can get a current listing??
<membreya> which file has a users groups?
<plagerism> bob2, I know my chair broke from using it
<Seveas> membreya, /etc/group
<membreya> ie when you change a users group permissions..where is it stored?
<EvilSporkMan> nautilus kept crashing while using it to SFTP the contents of my home directory from my old comp, and then i got it to hardlock by doing the above SFTP plus scping a tar file of my old home directory from a different computer
<bob2> iluciv: don't use backports. at all.
<zenwhen>  /etc/group
<zenwhen> backports made out with my mom
<iluciv> ok anyreason why??
<zenwhen> it scarred me for life
<zenwhen> dont let it happen to you
<Seveas> iluciv, backports can damage your system heavily
<Kamping_Kaiser> bob2. why not use it, becuase its unstable?
<bob2> iluciv: because they're broken and silly
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: because things will break
<Seveas> not neccessarily, but i've seen more bad then good from backports
<bob2> brezzy is not ready for end users
<bob2> there's a big tool chain update coming soon
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<iluciv> can I just comment them out?? incase there unbroken in the future
<bob2> if you don't know what that means, it's a sign you shouldn't be using it ;)
<bob2> iluciv: yes
<membreya> if I change the group file, do I need to do anything to reload it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<Seveas> massivebreakage...
<Anlar> bob2: woo, the selinux stuff in?
<zenwhen> iluciv, because I used backports... instead of being able to upgrade to hoary... i had to format.
<Seveas> backports stink...
<plagerism> bob2, is that like a tool belt??
<EvilSporkMan> is it normal for integrated networking on motherboards to make a bit of noise while transferring data? sort of a hiss or staticy noise...
<bob2> Anlar: I don't know
<Seveas> plagerism, lol :)
<promethe> how can I manualy remove all works from the printer
<Seveas> EvilSporkMan, no
<bob2> zenwhen: you didn't have to format, you just had to remove the backports
<zenwhen> EvilSporkMan, no that is not normal.
<Anlar> evilsporkman: yes, it's quite common.
<bob2> they're broken, but they're not *that* broken
<Anlar> they are cheap anyways.
<mipfi_> where can i set the sound output in flash to esound
<zenwhen> bob2, technically you are right, but it would have been more trouble.
<zenwhen> I had installed a ton of debian packages too
<zenwhen> I really hosed my warty install.
<EvilSporkMan> Anlar, Seveas / zenwhen: care to reconcile your differences real quick? ^^; I'm a bit worried because i just built the comp and it's the first one I've built.
<zenwhen> But my hoary install stayed pure hoary and I ran it way before release.
<Anlar> evilsporkman: you get what you paid for.
<zenwhen> I love hoary. It got rid of my need for such practices.
<Seveas> network things making noise dos not sound good...
<Seveas> zenwhen, then don't use breeze for now :)
<Anlar> nah, it's just some crappy insulation and signals interfering.. nothing bad.. a cheap integrated chip somewhere leaking or something.
<EvilSporkMan> Anlar: I don't MIND the noise, I'm just wondering if it's harmful. are you implying I made a poor choice in motherboard? it's Abit's NF8 model for socket 754 (the networking is on it)
<EvilSporkMan> Anlar: ah, ok. thanks
<Anlar> evilsporkman: no. all the integrated are mostly crap. e100s are slightly better but they still are integrated.
<ringmauer> how to format an ntfs disk into ext3?
<Seveas> ringmauer, read the manpage for mkfs
<EvilSporkMan> Anlar: could you clarify "crap"? do you mean unsafe to use, likely to break in the future, or just noisy?
<ringmauer> seveas, tnx
<Seveas> ringmauer, you know you'll lose all data and the drive won't be accessible from windows...
<Anlar> evilsporkman: just cheap. does the stuff but it has been made as cheap as possible. they usually work good enough for desktops.
<gaio> anyone can help me using gftp and ssl?
<ringmauer> seveas, i know
<Seveas> ok, just had to make sure ringmauer :)
<ringmauer> seveas, but i dont understand the man, i want to format /dev/sda7 into an ext3 partion
<goldfish> holy god.
<goldfish> 495 nicks :)
<goldfish> Man, I remember this only had 100 or so.
<Seveas> :)
<goldfish> Ubuntu will need it's own irc server soon :)
<mahmoud> can anyone help in installing linux-686-smp via         apt-get install linux-686-smp
<mahmoud> ?
<Seveas> mahmoud, what's the problem?
<EvilSporkMan> is hoary-amd64 considered harmful? i had nautilus crash a couple times last night and that's enough for me...
<bob2> EvilSporkMan: please file a bug
<bob2> mahmoud: you haven't told us what the problem is yet...
<gaio> anyone can help me using gftp and ssl?
<Seveas> gaio, just state the problem..
<ringmauer> seveas, can u guide me a little bit, how to format /dev/sda7 into ext3,
<goldfish> I'm installing hoary on an old pc i got, 500 pentium 3, 128 mb ram, it current has no ethernet card, but i'm gonna buy one soon, will there be much difficulty in installing an ethernet card on ubuntu? Sorry, I've never installed any hardware b4, and im not using linux too long...
<promethe> how can I manualy remove all works from the printer
<mahmoud> when i run uapt-get install linux-686-smp ,     I get Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<mahmoud> Failed to fetch
<Seveas> promethe, read the manpage for lprm
<gaio> Seveas, i get this string from gftp: FTPS Support unavailable since SSL support was not compiled in. Aborting connection.
<kash> hi i come with a small prob ...do u know how can i disable processes at every startup which are are useless ??? any idea ?
<Seveas> gaio, that means you need to use another ftp client :)
<Seveas> gaio, i believe nautilus can do sftp too
<mahmoud> I also got this:  E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mis sing?
<Seveas> kash, processes that ubuntu starts at startup (default install) usually are not useless...
<Seveas> mahmoud, run apt-get update a few times, see if it resolves
<jintxo> kash, you can use "update-rc.d" to remove services at startup. becareful with what you remove though ;-p
<Seveas> jintxo, not good
<gaio> kash, use UBM
<Seveas> that'll be undone after the next upgrade of that package
<SysFail> whats a good value for gxgears????...im getting about 600 or so
<SysFail> glxgears
<kash> some processes are exactly the same for example apache2 is present 3 times
<plagerism> SysFail, depends on your card/drivers
<LinuxJones> SysFail, that's a bit low I usually get 1700 with a Nvidia GForce2
<Seveas> SysFail, depends on your hardware...
<barto-kun> SysFail: I was getting 3000+ on ATi drivers, back when I had a *shudder* ATi card
<SysFail> thats what i have...gfroce 2
<EvilSporkMan> SysFail: glxinfo | grep render
<Seveas> kash, that is normal
<jintxo> kash, that's because apache starts up a minimum number of server prosesses when it starts
<barto-kun> 6000+ on my GeForce 6600GT
<EvilSporkMan> SysFail: you should see Direct rendering: Yes
<SysFail> direct rendering: Yes
<SysFail> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<tbird> 3397.000 FPS on a FX5200
<kash> what about getty which is present 4 times
<EvilSporkMan> SysFail: well, I get 600 fps just using Mesa =P
<mahmoud> I did  "apt-get update" several times. I get the same problem with Synaptic: Bad headers. Could the package be corrupted??
<SysFail> yeah..something is wrong somewhere
<SysFail> 600 cant be right
<EvilSporkMan> kash: getty runs once for each virtual terminal
<plagerism> Man I feel envy, I gotta get rid of this damn ATI card
<SysFail> its a 64 meg card though
<Seveas> mahmoud, apt-get update does nothing with packages
* jintxo gets arount 1500 fps (geforce fx 5200 crap)
<kash> oh ok
<barto-kun> SysFail: well, it is a GeForce 2
<Seveas> just the lists
<EvilSporkMan> SysFail: are you using official nvidia drivers or just nv?
<tbird> SysFail, are you using nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf ?
<barto-kun> so I wouldn't expect a whole lot from it
<Seveas> mahmoud, can you paste your sources.list somewhere?
<SysFail> let me check...i think im using nvidia
<kash> ok
<kash> ok
<SysFail> yeah im using nvidia
<SysFail> its an old card...maybe 600 is it
<SysFail> its still better than the ati 7500 i had in here
<goldfish> Just curious, I need to buy en ethernet card for a pc i have hoary on, want to run a server, can anyone recommend a good one that will work with hoary? Or should most new ones do the job?
<SysFail> i have glx loaded and dri commented out
<plagerism> Yea I get about 300 on my ATI RADEON 9000
<plagerism> wtf is 300
<tbird> SysFail, sounds right
<kash> another question ...  i m trying to install zope/plone since a while but i don't know howcan i do
<kash> ...
<SysFail> linux hates ati
<SysFail> heh
<SysFail> that 7500 is a nice windows card though
<plagerism> At one point linux was pro ATI and hated nvidia
<plagerism> but the tables have turned
<tbird> yet ive seen some really nice outputs from ati
<LinuxJones> kash, you have to enable the universe repository
<plagerism> oh no wait, I am not using fglrx to get 300, I forgot removed them cause dga is all screwey with fglrx
<xiaogil> Where is the help page for the restricted formats, i can't find it ?
<kash> sorry i m new to linux ?? can u explain
<LinuxJones> kash, check this out >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kash> ok
<kash> thanks
<mahmoud> Seveas, here's my sources.list :     http://www.millol.com/sources.list.txt
<LinuxJones> kash, you should also check out www.ubuntuguide.org it has a ton of great info for new Ubuntu users :)
<kash> oki thanks so much
<Seveas> mahmoud, that is a normal sources.list weird
<Seveas> the archive.ubuntu.com server has no problems now...
<LinuxJones> xiaogil, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mahmoud> The "linux-686-smp" file could be corrupted.
<Seveas> shouldn't be
<Seveas> mahmoud, apt-get update itself doesn't give problems?
<SysFail> wow the GL screensavers are cool
<SysFail> never been able to run em before
<ringmauer> how to mount /dev/sda7 (EXT3) partion in ubuntu?
<mahmoud> Here's the "apt-get update" output:  http://www.millol.com/update.txt
<goldfish> Cool, ubuntu server installed worked no problems on this old pc i got ! WOO!
<XplOzIon> anyone get this error using ubuntu-geek script? Error: ERROR # 100 : There was an error in msttcorefonts acroread acroread-plugin libdvdcss2 gnomebaker gftp flashplayer-mozilla installation.
<XplOzIon> or is it because those has a diff name now??
<ringmauer> please help me!!      how to mount /dev/sda7 (EXT3) partion in ubuntu?
<tbird> ringmauer,   mount /dev/sda7 dont  work ?
<Seveas> ringmauer, mount -t extr /dev/sda7 /your/mountpoint
<XplOzIon> ringmauer, sudo mount -t extr /dev/sda7 /Where/You/wantit/
<MyKq3> how can i rename on cansole?
<Seveas> -t ext3, sorry
<MyKq3> terminal
<XplOzIon> lmao i made same mistake =/
<ringmauer> yes but if i write $ sudo mount dev/sda7 /home/devices/hd1 -t ntfs -o umask =0222
<ringmauer> it doesnt work
<Seveas> ringmauer, that is for an ntfs disk
<XplOzIon> hd1?
<Seveas> not an ext3 one
<ringmauer> oh sorry ofcourse i write -t ext3 instead
<ringmauer> sorry
<ringmauer> but it still doesnt work
<LinuxJones> MyKq3, you use the mv command (move and rename) it mv test.txt test1.txt
<Seveas> ext3 doesn't need the -o umask stuff
<Seveas> it doesn't even understand that :)
<MyKq3> thanks LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> ;)
<Xappe> ringmauer: have you created the mountpoint?
<ringmauer> okay now it worked whitout the umas
<ringmauer> tnx
<Xappe> ok
<ringmauer> what is the lost+found folder in the ext3 pation=
<ringmauer> ?
<XplOzIon> =PPP
<Seveas> ringmauer, the result of fsck
<XplOzIon> lost and found littles childs
<ringmauer> can i delete it?
<XplOzIon> sure
<Seveas> you can but shouldn;t
<ringmauer> okay, ill keep it
<ringmauer> but it is nothing in it
<Seveas> ringmauer, if fsck finds errors in your filesystem, it will store otherwise lost files there
<Seveas> so it will recreate it anyway
<ringmauer> okay so it doesnt matter if i delete it
<bob2> well
<bob2> you should check them first
<ikaro> mojn
<ringmauer> another question, how to defrag the disks in linux?
<bob2> you don't
<mahmoud> Seveas : Here's the "apt-get update" output:  http://www.millol.com/update.txt and here's the "apt-get install" output : http://www.millol.com/install.txt
<bob2> linux filesystems don't really need it
<bob2> and none of them have useful defragging tools anyway
<bob2> mahmoud: were you complaining about that before?
<ringmauer> seveas, I cant write to my newly mounted ext3 partion,, do you know why?
<Seveas> ringmauer, because it is owned by root perhaps?
<goldfish> how do you change the name of your system?
<Seveas> bob2, yes, install error
<ringmauer> seveas, i think so, but what should i do to be able to write to it?
<Seveas> ringmauer, chown it to your UID
<ringmauer> seveas, how? im a beginner
<curry_> hello
<mahmoud> bob2 : Actuallty it's my first installation. I want the Linux core to support my P4 hyperthreading. I was able to apt-get other programs but not the linux-686-smp
<plagerism> ringmauer, I am gonna tell you the most important piece of information you will ever need.  This will make life so much easier. man chown
<plagerism> ringmauer, man is your friend
<Seveas> mahmoud, weird, i can download it just fine ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> mahmoud the smp kernel isnt for HT
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, it is
<Anlar> actually it is.
<Kamping_Kaiser> well it didnt do it
<ringmauer> plagerism, yes i know, but i doesnt even know what UID is, and ive really tried to fix it
<Anlar> ht is from the kernel perspective 2 cpu smp.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no its not. it doesnt work
<plagerism> ringmauer, user id
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, it does :)
<Anlar> you are just out like a snowman.
<ringmauer> plagerism, okay and how do i find it
<Seveas> ringmauer, what is your username on that system?
<ringmauer> seveas, ringmauer
<Kamping_Kaiser> seveas :( it didnt for me, so bugger.
<Seveas> then do: sudo chown ringmauer /the/mount/point
<plagerism> ringmauer UID=ringmauer
<curry_> i just upgradet my warthy to hoary, bur now my stime ist half in english and the other half is in german, is there any way to change these setting to german for all. also gnome is 50/50
<ringmauer> plagerism, seveas, thanks for your help (i know im a pain in the ass)
<Seveas> curry_, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Seveas> ringmauer, you're not :)
<plagerism> ringmauer, I was a pain in the ass at one point too!! Most of us were!!
<Seveas> ringmauer, you're a friendly newbie, tose are the good ones :)
<ringmauer> Tnx,,
<plagerism> actually still can be a pain in the ass!!
<mahmoud> Kamping_Kaiser, the SMP kernel worked fine with my Fedora installation. I think it supports HT
<Seveas> mahmoud, you could try just downloading the .deb files from archive.ubuntu.com and run dpkg -i on them
<ringmauer> what whas it i should write?
<Seveas> sudo chown ringmauer /the/mount/point
<ringmauer> i quitted x-chat by misstake
<ringmauer> ok tnx once again
<Kamping_Kaiser> the smp kernel works, just there was no second procesor. it defaulited to single cpu mode mahmoud
<ringmauer> seveas output is :  sudo: chrown: command not found
<Seveas> chown
<Seveas> not chrown
<Seveas> :)
<ringmauer> ok ,, thnx,
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: right, the single cpu kernel will work fine on dual systems, but only one cpu will be visible
<mahmoud> Kamping_Kaiser, I'm sure I saw 2cpus in the System Monitor
<Kamping_Kaiser> bob2, what we are dealing with is a SMP kernel on a HT system, and HT counts as one cpu (at least for me)
<bob2> perhaps you need some magic apic options or something
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, not for the kernel :)
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> well ill try smp under breezy, but it didnt happen under hoary
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: it should work on any version
<ringmauer> seveas, thank you very much, now it works
<drcodedd2> If I chose to install server mode , the SSHD load automticly?
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: you're checking the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', right?
<drcodedd2> or I need manualy to setup it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have an smp kernel atm, or i would check agin
<mahmoud> Seveas, I don't know witch dependencies i need. apt-get can install them at once if i'm right
<curry_> Seveas : that does not work, the gnome title is in english the menue in german for example
<liable> drcodedd2: netstat will tell you if sshd is running
<alexx__> hi, I've installed hoary but doesn't mount my usb key. I can prin't with the usb printer only if I boot the pc afer swich on the printer why?
<enplo> can i install alioth's mono 1.1.6 packages for debian in ubuntu hoary?
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> I will check it
<Dalkus> enplo,  you mean through apt?
<Mr_T> alexx__, plug it in and type 'lsusb' into a terminal
<alexx__> Mr_T, I've no answer...
<promethe> As anyone got good Tiger or Panther-like theme for GNOME? On gnome-look there aren't good versions :|
<drcodedd2> ssh didnt loca
<drcodedd2> loca
<drcodedd2> load
<drcodedd2> how I can load sshd
<drcodedd2> I have the install CD
<enplo> Dalkus: yes
<alexx__> Mr_T, not else the prompt
<Mr_T> alexx__, try "sudo apt-get install usbutils"
<liable> drcodedd2: apt-get install ssh
<enplo> Dalkus: I know how to add sources etc, i just don't know if they're compatible
<Dalkus> enplo, look at see? You can check synaptic, or if you want to use the commandline: "sudo apt-cache search blah" to search for a package
<drcodedd2> I dont have internet there
<Mr_T> also "modprobe usbcore"
<drcodedd2> its in local lan
<drcodedd2> I have the Ubnuto cd
<drcodedd2> cdrom
<liable> drcodedd2: yes, you can install it from cd
<drcodedd2> thanx
<Mr_T> drcodedd2, have a look in synaptic package manager#
<drcodedd2> I will try it
<drcodedd2> I install server mode
<drcodedd2> I dont want to run XSERVER
<Mr_T> alexx__, any luck?
<alexx__> Mr_T, I've do both but nothing is change
<drcodedd2> synaptic work on;y in xerver env
<Mr_T> hmm
<plagerism> Okay attempting to downgrade back to hoary!! Wish me luck!!
<liable> drcodedd2: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list have in it
<drcodedd2> I dont know
<drcodedd2> I on;y install from the cd
<enplo> Dalkus, well, ubuntu's repos only have stable mono releases and i need 1.1.6
<drcodedd2> I can tell source.list to look in cdrom?
<Mr_T> alexx__, does the key have any lights and do they come on at all?
<drcodedd2> or apt-get know to go to cdrom
<Dalkus> then you'll have to search the internet for it. I would advise looking for a .deb file
<Dalkus> then use dpkg -i filename.deb to install
<drcodedd2> dalk: I have the ubnuto cdrom
<liable> drcodedd2: 'apt-setup' point it to cd
<Mr_T> drcodedd2, easiest way to tell it to check CD is to go to system>administration>ubuntu update manager
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> thanx
<Mr_T> click preferences
<drcodedd2> I will go to ehck it
<Mr_T> and tick the CD
<drcodedd2> thanx
<alexx__> Mr_T, yes it make a light when plugged in but afer nothing else
<enplo> ok thanks
<Dalkus> drcodedd2, I was talking to enplo :)
<Dalkus> np
<Mr_T> alexx__, ok, try "sudo apt-get install libusb-0.1-4"
<alexx__> Mr_T, libusb-0.1-4 is already the newest version.
<Mr_T> hmm ok
<Mr_T> those are the only usb packages I have installed and mine works
<Mr_T> one sec
<abelli> hi there
<Kartagis> does anyone have any idea why wi
<zenwhen> wi wat
<Kartagis> does anyone have any idea why either rhythmbox or dc++ doesn't add directories recursively
<beezly> Kartagis: rhythmbox does
<Kartagis> sorry zenwhen, hit enter by accident
<alexx__> Mr_T, can be grub the problem?
<Mr_T> can anyone tell alexx__ the command to mount USB
<zenwhen> I hate rhythmbox so badly. it crashes trying to import my music.
<zenwhen> I use mpd.
<Mr_T> trying to find my usb cable to plug in my mp3 player and see what it shows up as
<Mr_T> but having no luck
<Mr_T> I did however find a welsh dictionary under my desk
<Kartagis> beezly: nope, I have over 3000 files and rhythmbox added only 1172 (the main folder)
<alexx__> Mr_T, I havn't device sda so I can't mout it with mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<beezly> Kartagis: I have over 7000 and it worked :)
<beezly> Kartagis: do you have a mix of mp3's and other files?
<abelli> does someone have problems with esd and alsa/oss?
<Kartagis> beezly: nope, they are all mp3s
<liable> alexx__: what does 'dmesg | tail' show when you plug it in
<sixtir> hi all, I know I should rtfm but I'm in a hurry so could someone please tell me how to install k3b with dvd support?
<skora> Abelli, yup I do i too
<skora> after I upgrading to hoary from warty
<skora> I was able to ask that question in here ^_^
<alexx__> apm: overridden by ACPI.
<alexx__> ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team
<alexx__> eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<alexx__> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
<alexx__> usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out
<alexx__> ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.
<alexx__> SCSI subsystem initialized
<alexx__> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<alexx__> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<alexx__> USB Mass Storage support registered.
<beezly> sixtir: #kubuntu would be a better place to ask?
<abelli> skora: did you resolve it anyway?
<Kartagis> abelli: I was told that totem not sync'ing video with audio was an esd problem
<sixtir> ok beezly thx
<skora> abelli, nope :(
<skora> skora, nah.
<beezly> sixtir: np
<liable> alexx__: run it again
<dockane> installed streamtuner and vlc. then added vlc as the player in streamtuner. vlc says "oss error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)". what went wrong ?
<liable> alexx__: the dmesg bit
<scottj> when I bootup not connected to the internet it takes forever for the finding network connections to time out. is there a way to do that quicker?
<abelli> skora: because here they say that is a problem of gnome libraries if i understand correctly http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/02/msg00981.html
<alexx__> liable, but if it isn't plugged do the same answer
<liable> alexx__: ?? english
<scottj> also, my laptop crashes usually after about five minutes when I disconnect it from AC power--I think the power settings in linux must be messed up somehow, anyone had this problem or know maybe what to do?
<skora> abelli, thanks, I checked that out....so I should use helix player instead ?
<alexx__> liable, sorry I wold tell you that dmesg | tail tell me the same thing if I plug the usb key or not
<Mr_T> scottj, search the ubuntu site for your laptop name/model
<Mr_T> see if anyone else has that problem
<abelli> skora: dont really know .. but how can we call it free software if we're not able to use xmms :)
<plagerism> Okay downgrading seems less painful than I was expecting it to be.  That scares me
<Mr_T> skora, use beep media player
<jin> anyone here using linuxdcpp?
<skora> Mr_T, ill install that.
<Mr_T> woah, jtn, yo
<Mr_T> oh wait
<Mr_T> sorry
<skora> xmms freezes when I play mp3s, but I can't find it listed on top
<skora> [the cmd] 
<wdh> killall xmms
<wdh> :P
<wdh> or 'ps -u skora'
<scottj> Mr_T, nice, found it. how do I disable laptop-mode ?
<wdh> top doesnt list _all_ processes.. it lists the top X of processes.. hence the name
<Mr_T> eerm, one sec
<SysFail> ps -aux
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you get the end of a file? like cat, but just the end
<wdh> tail file
<steve_> Kamping: you can use tail
<plagerism> downgrading was painless, I had to do Zero Fiddling
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<jin> does anyone know how to run linuxdcpp it with active mode?
<skora> asta !
* Kartagis biraz yok / $me is away a bit
* skora kills xmms
<steve_> will give you the last 10 lines by default
<Mr_T> I can't remember where I saw the option to change laptop-mode to normal
<drummer87> anyone here use a dlink wireless pci card dwl-g520+? or one with acx111 chip?
<dockane> alsa = works. oss = doesnt work
<drummer87> (or any brand with acx111)
<dockane> oss error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Quinn_Storm> though this is likely not what you're talking about, I've had the most luck using alsa & then setting "simple" apps (like 'play one .wav file') to play to the oss-emulation (using an emu10k1 card, sb-live value)
<^vir^> does a media library exist for xmms as i like the look of it but it isn't half as good as rythembox ?
<skora> just a playlist editor
<dockane> what should i do to get vlc's sound  working ?
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: it sounds like you have a single-open sound card and you are running esd.  is that right? (do pgrep esd and see if anything comes up)
<xxenon> Im recompiling a kernel from the linux-source-2.6.10 package. How to do I generate the initrd as well ?
<robertj> xxenon: are you using dpkg?
<dockane> Quinn_Storm, yes the pid returns
<xxenon> robertj - no.
<Quinn_Storm> dockane: then try killall esd before you run vlc
<robertj> have you read up on make-kpkg?
<xxenon> robertj - no
<scottj> ^vir^, not sure,  but I've heard imms is pretty sweet. it's a plugin for xmms that analyzes what you like and how and when and makes decisions for you..the only reason I don't use it is I hate xmms' looks but prefer rhythmbox's UI :)
<robertj> xxenon: that's probably what you should do
<xxenon> robertj - url ?
<liable> xxenon: apt-get install kernel-package
<xxenon> done
<robertj> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html
<mahmoud> Everybody here have different opinions about P4 HT. Is the linux-686-smp the right kernel for it? What do you think?
<xxenon> thx
<scottj> so anyone know how to disable laptop-mode?
<liable> xxenon: read a howto compile kernels debian way
<skora> hmmm I'm wondering, how to fix the xmms, since I have no probs using xine
<srbaker> yo
<liable> scottj: just remove it or /etc/init.d/laptop-mode stop
<srbaker> i have  tv tuner, and tuner type is set to -1
<srbaker> is there a gui way to change that setting?
<raydogg> why would /dev/sda1 not mount in fstab, but works when i use the mount command?
<^vir^> thank you scottj  for your helpful answer
<mjr> does softsusp work for anyone with amd64, incidentally?
<scottj> liable, what will I lose w/o laptop-mode? the wiki said that would fix my laptop crashing when on battery power, but will that get rid of something I need for laptops, like cpu scaling or better battery power?
<ringmauer> what should i write if i want to mount somethig so that i can see it in computer+
<ringmauer> =
<ringmauer> ?
<scottj> liable, like screen dimming on battery power or something
<scottj> ^vir^, is that sarcastic? sorry dude, I don't know about a media library but thought I'd share something (imms) that I thought looked cool, since you use xmms
<liable> scottj: no, it basically just spins down your hdd, and can scale your cpu if cpufreqd is set up prperly
<herjan> hello do somebody know somthing about ubuntu?
<herjan> hallo??
<webtoe> We all know a little about ubuntu,
<^vir^> nah i wasn't being sarcastic i was actually quite interested in what you said
<herjan> o right....
<robertj> ring: mount it to /media/something
<herjan> i wanna install something
<webtoe> what do you want to install
<liable> scottj: what does your lappie do when it crashes
<camcorder> yeah I know some thing about it, isn't it the channel we're in?
<herjan> some package you know. it's my first day with ubuntu
<mahmoud> ringmauer: mount /etc/your_device /mnt/your_directory
<webtoe> along the top of the screen
<webtoe> go to System
<herjan> can i go prive with you?
<webtoe> then administration
<webtoe> yes you can herjan
<scottj> liable, it actually just stalls. it's a T40, and apparently I don't have /etc/init.d/laptop-mode
<liable> scottj: cat '/etc/init.d' look for laptop modish script
<scottj> liable, I thought it might have been the hard drive spinning down and not spinning up again. I changed the interval to never in the BIOS but maybe linux doesn't read that cause it still crashes
<liable> scottj: you have acpi or apm enabled
<scottj> liable, laptop-net?
<liable> scottj: no
<scottj> liable, I'm not sure..
<scottj> liable, how do I check whether acpi or apm? definitely no script in init.d named laptop something. I do have laptop-mode package installed
<liable> scottj: dpkg -L apmd
<scottj> well, it's installed, but doesn't it come installed on ubuntu by default?
<liable> scottj: apmd is installed?
<scottj> yeah
<scottj> but I don't know if it's running
<liable> scottj: apt-get remove --purge apmd
<liable> scottj: apt-get install acpid
<WeirdAl> How can I make the Firefox Flash plugin use alsa?
<scottj> alright, both were installed. I think apmd got installed by ubuntu-desktop
<WeirdAl> Oh! And how come I don't have a  symbol in Open Office's Arial font?
<jin> how come I cant use alsa? I have to set to esd to have sound?
<scottj> liable, anything else I should know before I pull this off AC and test it?
<xxenon> robertj - I followed the document..still...I have no initrd.
<liable> scottj: my bad, 'ls /etc/init.d'    laptop-mode?
<Quinn_Storm> jin: that's b/c you're using a single-open audio device, and ubuntu uses esd by default
<scottj> liable, yeah, I saw the error..nope, nothing there
<liable> scottj: well, apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<scottj> liable, /etc/power/event.d/laptop-mode ?
<robertj> you built the kernel along with --initrd it should work
<elcu> i just upgraded from the 386 kernel to 686.  i can't tell any difference.
<dantheman> is it possible to install programs from .rpm's on ubuntu?
<liable> scottj: when you say you have laptop-mode installed, its a kernel thing your reffering too?
<hypno> elcu lol, what did you expect?
<jin> dantheman: use alien
<dantheman> does it come with ubuntu, or do i have to get it?
<elcu> dantheman: yes, use alien to convert it to .deb and then use dpkg.  you probably have to d'load it
<^vir^> alien is installed with ubuntu
<elcu> hypno: :)  well, someone was saying how they noticed slightly better performance.
<jin> how can I play files that require tscc codecs on ubuntu? where Can I get that?
<Raskall> hmm.. my laptop (pentium 4M - 2GHz) shuts down when it reaches 95 degrees celsius. Is it risky to raise this limit and if not, where do I change it?
<wezzer> aiee
<wezzer> 95 degrees celsius is bit much
<ringmauer> mahmoud, so if i mount in mnt the device will be seen in computer
<zenwhen> Raskall, I would rma it
<Raskall> zenwhen: rma?
<^vir^> /bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/src': File exists /bin/ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/src/linux' to `': No such file or directory Can't find the kernel sources. Please, install them and run this program. <--- i've used get apt-get install  linux-headers then the kernel build what could be wrong do you reckon?
<Raskall> wezzer: only gets that way with high disk- and graphics load.
<Raskall> it just shut down when my daughter had finally collected enough herrings in a race she had struggled with for some time. :)
<liable> scottj: you dont use your eth0 for internet?
<Raskall> zenwhen: what does rma mean?
<zenwhen> send it back to whereever you got it
<zenwhen> that should never happen
<elcu> ^vir^: you need to install the kernel-source package that matches your current kernel.
<Raskall> zenwhen: I got it for free from my previous employer. They told me to just keep it when I left. :)
<herjan> hello i need somebody who can halp me with ubuntu. with installing files?? who can help me?
<jin> anyone? tscc codecs for ubuntu?
<scottj> liable, I do use eth0 for internet. laptop-mode installed means the debian package is installed
<elcu> herjan: just ask your question.
<herjan> i wanna know how i can install some programs
<^vir^> herjan, you can use apt-get install
<Raskall> zenwhen: I guess I will call my hardware-pusher and ask if he can get me som kind of cooling extension.
<^vir^> herjan,  many ways exist
<herjan> what's the best way?
<elcu> herjan: synaptic is the easiest.
<scottj> liable, I installed laptop-mode-tools, and now have init.d/laptop-mode, and I pulled out the AC now that I'm not runing apmd (and when I installed laptop-mode-tools it said it was starting) and I guess we'll see how long before this system stalls
<herjan> o right elcu
<herjan> i have start the program now.
<elcu> herjan: check out ubuntuguide.org first to see how you add repositories
<liable> scottj: you installed laptop-mode-tools?
<scottj> liable, yeah
<herjan> thank you elcu
<elcu> np
<scottj> liable, but actually the wiki said to remove laptop-mode, but since it wasn't running I figured I'll give it a try
<liable> scottj: now look in /var/log/acpi and see what happened when you pulled ac
<liable> scottj: if you have apmd and acpid running, they tend to fuck things up
<srbaker> so where should i put the default options for bttv?
<srbaker> in /etc/modutils/bttv ?
<Raskall> hmm.. laptop-mode-tools wasnt installed. maybe those will let me configure things to not get so hot?
<dantheman> does anyone here use gnome gtray?
<liable> srbaker: in its .conf file?
<herjan> hello. how can i listen to mp3 and wav files??
<liable> Raskall: maybe cpu scaling will help for that
<herjan> what's the best program to listen to music?
<Raskall> liable: it does cpu-scaling, but I cant configure the cpu to go below 60% of some reason.
<srbaker> liable, bttv is a kernel module
<raydogg> how do I configure a software raid system after I've installed ubuntu ?
<scott_> liable: yeah, laptop stalled again
<^vir^> rythembox & xmms are your best bet herjan
<herjan> thank you wir
<^vir^> xmms is very skinable, has alot of plugins & looks like winamp 2
<elcu> herjan: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<liable> Raskall: look in your cpufreqd conf if you use it, myabe using performance governor
* Quinn_Storm suggests amaroK...expects to get beaten down by anti-kde sentiment ;-P
<gnuts> hello all, i've got an ndiswrapper Q. compiled 1.2rc1 from source, installed driver, light comes on, net applet detects networs but i can't get connected to any
<herjan> o right
<liable> scott_: whats the logs say
<aimaz> raydogg: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html
<Raskall> liable: will do. :) thanks for the pointer. I have been looking for gui-config for cpufreq
<gnuts> iwcofig gives:Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<gnuts> may not be available
<^vir^> herjan, just check that site elcu  pasted its a decent site it will tell you how to set up your box so you can watch films & all sorts
<liable> srbaker: /usr/share/doc/bttv? have a look there maybe
<raydogg> thx aimaz
<liable> Raskall: dunno if it exists, speedstep processor?
<scott_> liable, doesn't appear to show anything right before the crash
<liable> scott_: the acpi logs?
<scott_> liable: yeah
<liable> scott_: what about syslog?
<scott_> acpid  says stuff 10 minutes before but that's it
<elcu> jin: try installing mplayer or the mplayer codecs.  it supports tscc.
<Raskall> liable: it seems i only have the gnome-applet for cpufreq installed and not the cpufreqd itself. Might explain a thing or two. :)
<liable> scott_: you removed apmd?
<elcu> jin: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/codecs-status.html
<^vir^> if i 'm using kernel 2.6.10.5 do i just need the source for 2.6.10?
<liable> Raskall: if you compile your own kernel, ondemand gov, works sweet, but its disabled by default and has to be built in
<Raskall> liable: thanks. you might have saved my (computers) life. :)
<Raskall> eww... the baby on my chest is making disgusting noises..
<elcu> ^vir^: yes.  i think so.
<markuman> where are the gamers? went to #ubuntu-gaming ;-)
<liable> scott_: lsmod, are there any acpi modules loaded?
<herjan> i'm now in synaptic and i have download a tar file from the internet. is it ok?
<scott_> liable: ibm_acpi, pcc_acpi, sony_acpi
<^vir^> what ever you do don't upgrade to 2.6.7 using apt-get it will crash on load i learnt that the other night :(
<drcoded> Hi all
<drcoded> whats up
<liable> scott_: you removed apmd?
<drcoded> I am back with my ubntu server
<drcoded> I need some help
<scott_> liable, I did apt-get remove apmd, yes
<drcoded> I have two computer A and B , I want to use ubntu server as gateway
<liable> scott_: sony-acpi??????
<elcu> herjan: synaptic lets you install packages in .deb format.  if you've got a tar file, you are "installing from source" and need to follow the instructions that are usually included.  you cannot use synaptic to install via tart files.
<liable> scott_: rmmod sony-acpi
<drcoded> so it will take the packet from computer B and will forward it to Internet
<elcu> s/tart/tar :P
<herjan> o right
<drcoded> what I need to setyp
<drcoded> up
<liable> scott_: blacklist it in hotplug and discover
<webtoe> drcoded: iptables and NAT routing
<scott_> liable, how do I do that?
<blk> is it possible to lookup the ip of a linux-host in the local network using the hostname? there's no samba installed so nmblookup won't do, nor are both PCs in a domain
<drcoded> well I am realy newbie
<drcoded> I need to install iptable and nat?
<drcoded> or I can do command line
<Xappe> drcoded: shorewall will do that for you
<SysFail> turning that into a router is pretty complicated for a newbie
<drcoded> what is shorewall?
<liable> scott_: discover.conf 'skip sony_acpi'
<elcu> herjan: if possible, you should always install via synaptic (or apt-get if you like commands).  it's *much* easier and you'll run into less trouble.
<Xappe> drcoded: a frontend for iptables
<SysFail> I use IPCop
<liable> scott_: hotplug has a blacklist file
<drcoded> I can install it with apt-get?
<SysFail> its easy
<green_earz> drcoded: have a look at shorewall to setup a gateway
<drcoded> K
<drcoded> I install it
<gnuts> hi, I need a little noob help too
<liable> scott_: rmmod it, and unplug ac, see what happens
<elcu> gnuts: what's your question?
<drcoded> k
<drcoded> I have intstall it , now I need to edit it
<Valentin-> is it possible to create a new categorie under applications?
<gnuts> i've got an ndiswrapper Q. compiled 1.2rc1 from source, installed driver, light comes on, net applet detects networs but i can't get connected to any
<gnuts> iwcofig gives:Warning: Driver for device wlan0 recommend version 18 of Wireless Extension,but has been compiled with version 17, therefore some driver features
<gnuts> may not be available
<drcoded> how I start shoewall?
<liable> scott_: pcc-acpi too, dont know why the hell they are loaded in the first place
<SysFail> you mean...how do I google shorewall i think
<SysFail> heh
<whiteknight> gnuts, why didn't you use the ubuntu binary?
<gnuts> tried it with no success, tried a couple of times
<drcoded> I config it
<drcoded> I on;y want to start it
<liable> scott_: t42 you say?
<green_earz> drcoded: have a read of its doc and gateway box is quite a job
<whiteknight> gnuts, basically ubuntu's wireless extension is v17
<SysFail> type shore <tab> <tab>
<SysFail> see what comes up
<gnuts> thought it may have been my fault. I could start over again
<SysFail> but IPCop would be 100 times easier
<whiteknight> gnuts, i recommend you use the ndiswrapper that ubuntu supply
<gnuts> ok, so completely remove it all and start over?
<whiteknight> gnuts, it is compiled specially for the kernel and you would avoid these sorts of problems
<drcoded> thanx
<drcoded> I will check it
<whiteknight> gnuts, no, just apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<gnuts> oh, i did that, just the ndiswrapper source from tar
<green_earz> drcoded: and check out > http://www.shorewall.net/
<sorin> hi
<sorin> how do i tell grub to load the menu instead of the command line?
<whiteknight> gnuts, hoary or warty?
<sorin> grub displays the grub prompt instead of the menu
<gnuts> whiteknight, hoary
<liable> sorin: you need to apt-get install gdm
<sorin> i can load it with the configfile command
<whiteknight> gnuts, so let me get this straight you are using the prerelease 1.2-rc1
<whiteknight> gnuts, i recommend you use the stable 1.1 version firstly
<sorin> what does grub have to do with gdm?
<liable> sorin: you can actually boot the system?
<gnuts> whiteknight, of the ndiswrapper-source, yes
<gnuts> got n-utils using synaptic
<liable> sorin: reinstall grub pointing it to the right partition
<sorin> its installed
<sorin> and i can boot
<gnuts> whiteknight,ok, so remove all the ndiswrapper stuff and reinstll using synaptic?
<whiteknight> gnuts, yup
<sorin> i had to reinstall it since windows overwrote it
<decon> anyone have the new mplayer pre7 wokring in ubuntu 5.04?
<sorin> but dow do i make it load the menu by default instead of the command line
<green_earz> sorin: here the grub manual its could be use full > http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Device%20map
<liable> sorin: so, rerun grub, and point it to the right partition
<sorin> i can load it with the configfile
<sorin> it points to the right partition
<gnuts> whiteknight, can you tell me a short and easy way to remove it all?
<whiteknight> gnuts, what exactly do you want to remove?
<herjan> i have download a game in deb file. how can i install him?
<whiteknight> gnuts, if you compiled something, then run make uninstall in the source directory
<whiteknight> gnuts, and then rm -r directory
<gnuts> whiteknight, well, what do i need to remove to start over?
<whiteknight> gnuts, if you have used synaptic then don't worry, it'll have overwritten it
<herjan> i have download a game in deb file. how can i install him?
<elcu> herjan: dpkg -i <filename>
<herjan> thnx
<whiteknight> gnuts, to check, try in the console/terminal ndiswrapper --version
<knapjack> /part
<gnuts> whitknight, wil it overwrite the 1.2rc1 version i compiled from source?
<whiteknight> gnuts, yeah it should od
<whiteknight> gnuts, *do
<whiteknight> gnuts, check with ndiswrapper --version
<whiteknight> gnuts, oh this should help http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<EddieX> Anyone using anjuta here?
<gnuts> whiteknight, ok, thanks a bunch i'm gonna go give it a shot.
<whiteknight> gnuts, though don't do the compiling from source bit, the binaries are much better
<whiteknight> gnuts, no worries
<herjan> elcu can i go prive with you?
<elcu> sure
<tsume_> so.. does ubuntu work well on servers?
<decon> Does anyone know how to Mount .cue files in linux ???
<herjan> elcu i must typ it in that alt-F2 window?
<tsume_> decon: you don't mount cue files
<decon> tsume_, what do I do then ?
<tsume_> decon: google for.. I think.. "cue bin linux convert"
<elcu> eh?
<tsume_> decon: you must convert the bin and cue first I think.
<decon> tsume_, hmm :-/
<tsume_> I usually convert them to ISO first
<Jimmothy-> i hear people go for debian stable and freebsd for servers, but i don't know much
<elcu> EddieX: just ask your question.  at the very least, i could help google :)
<herjan> elcu,what and where i must typ it?
<tsume_> Jimmothy-: debian uses old/outdated(they call it stable) software
<sig> Jimmothy: you can safely use ubuntu as a server
<elcu> herjan: type what?  the dpkg command?
<Quinn_Storm> I'm running debian sid on my server & kubuntu on my desktop
<tsume_> Jimmothy-: I need software with people which cares about updated software and not using kernel 2.2 for 2 years straight
<tsume_> maybe its just best I use ubuntu then.
<tsume_> hmmm
<herjan> elcu,yes
<elcu> herjan: in a terminal.  applications -> system tools -> terminal
<tsume_> I like freebsd lots, but wish to see how linux acts under pressure
<elcu> herjan: you need to change to the directory that has the deb file.
<^vir^> debian releases are slow where as ubuntu push the latest & greatest every 6 months isn't it
<Quinn_Storm> tsume_: freebsd is nice (had troubles with hardware support myself & don't like recompiling stuff myself all that much) but I far prefer debian-based linux distros in general...as I said, kubuntu desktop & debian sid server...haven't had trouble so far
<^vir^> tsume_,  macromedia made coldfusion server run on nix so should be pretty good
<tsume_> Quinn_Storm: I'm a security horror :) I do favor security
<EddieX> elcu, Ok, well when i open a sourcefile i get a "green" line in the text, cant move it or anything.
<tsume_> Quinn_Storm: I guess I could apply se patches
<EddieX> elcu, It is vertical
<^vir^> Quinn_Storm,  don't you find kde crashes alot
<elcu> EddieX: screenshot?
<EddieX> ok w8
<tsume_> ^vir^: CF is _evil_
<Quinn_Storm> ^vir^: nope
<Quinn_Storm> ^vir^: haven't had kde crash at all really, now matrox drivers sometimes crash on openGL stuff but thats a driver thing not a kde thing, and it would happen under gnome too
<^vir^> cf is getting better i'm just about to teach myself
<tsume_> ^vir^: i'm sorry for you
<^vir^> tsume_,  the fastest web server zeus runs on linux
<EddieX> elcu, http://skurt.mine.nu/web/eddie/anjuta.png should do it
<tsume_> ^vir^: and yet the most popular is Apache ;)
<^vir^> amd use suse enterprise 9 i think
<elcu> EddieX: yeah, something seems wrong with my xchat
<elcu> thanks
<EddieX> :)
<tsume_> ^vir^: where there are more users, there is better support
<EddieX> I must say that anjuta is very nice :) Im used to a simple editor + terminal but this is great hehe
<^vir^> apache isn't as popular as zeus in the corporate world
<Quinn_Storm> yep I'd call that a green line
<elcu> EddieX: ok.  that is weird.
<^vir^> thats true but rhel will make drivers if you can't find one
<tsume_> ^vir^: I'm not talking about the corps which have morons behind the IT department :)
<EddieX> elcu, Yep it is very weird, it occured when i changed the color on the double quoted strings in setup
<Quinn_Storm> ^vir^: you say kde crashes a lot, what is the most recent version you've seen do this?
<elcu> EddieX: Settings->preferences->Editor->Column at edge indicator = 0
<EddieX> ok will check that
<elcu> =) told you i was good at googling: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=7092&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200308
<liable> holy shit
<^vir^> well Quinn_Storm  i installed ubuntu & then used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  so probaly the most recent
<Quinn_Storm> ^vir^: ok, what caused the kde crash & how long ago was it?
<EddieX> elcu, That did it :) Thanks!
<elcu> EddieX: you are lucky though, google only returned that one result.
<^vir^> about a week ago & it was konquor crashing it
<elcu> =) np
<tsume_> what they call "enterprise" is trash. Any OS, any distro, any product is just as qualified to be Enterprise material
<EddieX> elcu, :) Hehe im lucky
<elcu> EddieX: you should buy a lottery ticket.
<tsume_> its all about support, which usually every product has.
<^vir^> tsume_,  isn't netbsd more secure than freebsd?
<Raskall> liable: as soon as I installed and started cpufreqd it seems it got a lot better. the temp won't go over 70 now and was never under 75 earlier.
<EddieX> elcu, Hmm nah, my head is fucked up today, i would not be able to do that ;)
<EddieX> ^vir^, It is up to you :)
<Quinn_Storm> ^vir^: ok, konqueror crashed all of kde? like took the whole X server down? or just like konqueror? and what were you looking at? if you installed the open-source flash plugin (as opposed to the macromedia one) it is well known that almost any flash movie will crash it...
<tsume_> ^vir^: they share the same codebase, the main difference is the threading, package management, and a few tools. Also the firewalls(they are the same, but they modify each to what they want)
<elcu> EddieX: happy programming
* elcu would rather use vim
<EddieX> elcu, Will do
<tsume_> ^vir^: scheduling in FreeBSD is trash right now
<liable> Raskall: cat /proc/cpuinfo   will tell you your currnet speed
* Quinn_Storm tends to prefer vim but uses kate when she needs a graphical editor
<tsume_> ^vir^: the SCHED_ULE isnt finished, so its slow.. :(
<EddieX> elcu, Hehe, im new to these IDE stuff, when i have alot of files it is handy i guess :)
<tsume_> which is another reason why I don't want freebsd on the server
<Raskall> liable: I know. its only 1.2GHz. But rather a stable system at 1.2GHz than an unstable at 2.
<herjan> hello why i can't install with dpkg==
<liable> Raskall: 70 is still too hot
<^vir^> Quinn_Storm,  it was konqueror that crashed not kde itself
<Mr_T> Raskall, how do you use cpufreqd?
<Strog> tsume_: The codebase was mostly the same a decade ago. A lot has changed since then. ;-)
<EddieX> elcu, Are you familiar with SDL ?
<tsume_> the freebsd 5.x series is "stable" but its _definitely_ not ready for production
<^vir^> tsume_, you seem to love unix :)
<elcu> EddieX: er, what does it stand for?
<tsume_> Strog: yes, much has changed, but they are still arguing over silly things
<liable> Raskall: desktop? would check for fan fluff
<Anlar> if frisbee just had hardware support too..
<Raskall> Mr_T: I apt-geted it, set proc-sped on ac to low and started it.
<Quinn_Storm> ^vir^: ok, if konq crashed, you may have been using something like that flashplugin...I can see konqueror crashing sometimes under those conditions...
<tsume_> ^vir^: I bleed digicode! :)
<EddieX> elcu, Simple Direct media layer or something :)
<Hannes_> uhm
<Raskall> liable: the temp is dropping. down to 61 now, actually.
<herjan> i wanna install but he said to install you must be a admin what i can do
<elcu> EddieX: heh, obviously not. =)
<Mr_T> my laptop runs at about 41 usually
* elcu is learning OpenGL though
<liable> Raskall: never go over about 40 here
<Raskall> liable: 70 was while running vmware with heavy disk activity. that alwasy got the cpu over 90 before.
<^vir^> tsume_,  what do think of sun letting people install solaris 10 for free?
<EddieX> elcu, ok :) OpenGL is fun, very fun to test your knowledge of linear algebra etc :)
<Quinn_Storm> SDL is a good way to go for stuff like input & events & then you use OGL on top of it (I have a friend who's obsessed with get-rich-quick through game programming)
<tsume_> Strog: the bsd teams don't even look like they are trying to be friendly with one another
<Raskall> liable: but I bet you don't have a pentium 4 in you laptop. :)
<herjan> hello can somebody help me=
<tsume_> ^vir^: they open sourced it, it was the right move(tm)
<herjan> with ubuntu
<liable> Raskall: granted M
<elcu> EddieX: yeah, i'm finding it a little tough though.
<pegazus> Need help with ftp server please
<Raskall> liable: yup. the temp issue is why they stopped using p4's in laptops.
<tsume_> ^vir^: now if Sun would GPL thier java vm
<liable> Raskall: I bet your battery doesnt last as long as mine :)
<EddieX> elcu, Have you checked out nehe's tuturials?
<Raskall> liable: I get a good hour out of it.. :)
<elcu> EddieX: web resource?
<herjan> elcu, you say that i must typ dpkg ` file` but he said you must be a admin to install what can i do=
<EddieX> nehe.gamedev.net i think
<liable> Raskall: hah ppfffffffft
<ruukia> those nehe tutorials ate a lot of my time :)
<tsume_> Strog: when did you get in liking ubuntu strange one?
<^vir^> tsume_, java is what is holding the company together jsp offers the best support for xml which is leading the way for web dev stuff
<Raskall> liable: hehe.. I know. But I got it for free, so I'll live with it until my business starts taking off. (going to sell ubuntu servers with configured firewall, spam-/virus-filtering mailserver, samba and webserver to small companies.
<ringmauer> Ive just installed some libs with the command  sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev libgtkmm-2.4-dev libglademm-2.4-dev zlib1g-dev libbz2-dev g++-3.4 libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common libgtkmm-2.4-1 libglademm-2.4-1 scons              now i want to remove them, what shold i write?
<Strog> tsume_: Checking it out. Linux and BSD each has its uses and it's good to have both around. :)
<tsume_> ^vir^: I really doubt java has the best xml
<elcu> EddieX: thanks i'll check it out. this viewports and aspect ratio is confusing me :)
<tsume_> ^vir^: libxml2 is the best out there ;)
<EddieX> ringmauer, for the libgtk stuff you could write apt-get remove --purge libgtk2*
<Absenth> Morning all
<tsume_> Strog: yes it is. Especially for vmware5 ;)
<EddieX> elcu, :) I love his tuturials
<^vir^> herjan,  sudo dpkg
<universal> delete in synaptic
<pegazus> Need help with ftp server please
<ruukia> is anyone other than me having a problem where ubuntu hoary hangs on restart ?
<elcu> herjan: do "sudo dpkg -i <filename>".  the sudo stands for superuser do.  you need to have your root user password handy.
<tsume_> Strog: download 5 and install win2k(best supported :/ )
<tsume_> Strog: the features are nice :)
<Absenth> Hey, I don't suppose anyone knows of a 3 dimentional window manager for linux
<Quinn_Storm> elcu: not the root, the user pw
<XplOzIon> ruukia, nope, maybe theres a problem in ur xorg.config
<ruukia> hmm
<ruukia> i haven't touched it myself..
<tsume_> Strog: I've always liked the way deb systems are packaged, but hated debian for the _OLD_ software
<tsume_> Strog: Nero for Linux as well btw ;)
<XplOzIon> Absenth, windows manager? you mean like the future of fedora 4?
<pegazus> Need help with ftp server please
<XplOzIon> ruukia, where does it hangs?
<eqlb03> hi try to installs vmware but it complains i dont have the command "my"...which package has that please
<ruukia> well when I go are you sure you want to logoff --> restart the computer ... it kills some processes then just a black screen follows
<Raskall> liable: you wouldn't have a good pointer to how I can set up other power saving things, such as spinning down disks, dimming display and stuff?
<^vir^> pegazus, use pure-ftpd wheh you go to install a ftpd cos wu-ftpd is badly bug ridden thats the server they were running when redmond get hacked & the w2k source code made it onto the net
<liable> Raskall: whats the lappie?
<decon> 3d desktop :P (?)
<Raskall> liable: ibm thinkpad a31/p
<^vir^> tsume_, whats your fave desktop envionment would you say?
<Raskall> hey.. temp under 60 degrees.. thats a first. :)
<tsume_> ^vir^: gnome
<liable> Raskall: oohh, lucky, I have a thinkpad warming my bollocks now :)
<tsume_> ^vir^: its light compared to kde, and more stable
<pegazus> vir it is with no-ip 2 my server is on but i think that my router is blocking it
<tsume_> unfortunately
<XplOzIon> hmm, let me seting my apache to server a video of a desktop manager (or however its called) that is full 3D
<liable> Raskall: apt-get install laptop-mode-tools     to start with
<curry_> menu-editor not works File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xdg/Menu.py", line 768, in __mergeFile    raise ParsingError('Not a valid .menu file', file)
<curry_> xdg.Exceptions.ParsingError: ParsingError in file '/etc/xdg/menus/debian-menu.menu', Not a valid .menu file someone a idea
<gbhat> hi ppl
<tsume_> KDE looks nice :( it likes breaking
<Raskall> liable: I love thinkpads. I wanted one of the t23-computers when I quit my job, but got this one instead. They didn't have any t-models available.
<tsume_> artsd is a joke.. thats one main reason. I don't care how many times they rewrite it
<gbhat> tsume_, tried the latest KDe3.4 with shadows and translucencyt\?
<Raskall> liable: that's done.
<tsume_> gbhat: yes, wasn't exciting
<liable> Raskall: how old is that, cant say ive heard of a31
<gbhat> tsume_, try using GNOME with that :d
<decon> can someone please tell me how bchunk works :S? I just want to convert a .cue file to a iso file :)?
<^vir^> kde is nice due to qt & seems to run faster
<ruukia> :( guess there is no solution to my hangs-on-restart problem ...
<gbhat> crash burn hang
<Raskall> liable: guess it's >2 years old. at least.
<liable> Raskall: does it show in your acpi logs when you unplug ac
<gbhat> ruukia, where does it hang?
<XplOzIon> ruukia well when I go are you sure you want to logoff --> restart the computer ... it kills some processes then just a black screen follows
<green_earz> pegazus; have you portforward from the router to the ftp server port ?
<eqlb03> what ever happened to windows nt they use to have for unix :)
<XplOzIon> gbhat, there
<XplOzIon> :)
<ruukia> :)
<gbhat> :)
<gbhat> hee hee
<^vir^> couldn't pegazus  try nmap?
<gbhat> see? there it hanged now.
<Raskall> liable: yes. it runs /etc/acpi/power.sh when unplugging.
<green_earz> pegazus; is the router nat/firewall ?
<superted> i've installed windows after ubuntu, how can I install grub on the mbr again_
<gbhat> is acpi a kernel problem or do vendots have faulty implementations of it?
<pegazus> green...I have spoken to Linksys tech...he help me with that but no can do it does not work
<gbhat> vendors*
<liable> Raskall: well, it should start laptop mode when you unplug, whats the script say
<^vir^> pegazus, can you connect to the ftp localy?
<pegazus> green... yes firewall
<eqlb03> have problems with a router like what happens the dns things keeps locking or something?
<pegazus> vir,,, yes tith the ip of the computer
<Florob> Does anybody know how you can connect remotely to a ubuntu machines's X server? (just doesn't work for me, it even complains when I locally set DISPLAY=localhost:0.0)
<pegazus> with
<Raskall> liable: it starts laptop-mode.
<green_earz> pegazus: so have a look for the option of port forwarding on the router
<elcu> superted: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<Raskall> liable: an stops it when I plug the power in again.
<pegazus> green... yes
<elcu> superted: or just http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<superted> elcu: thanks
<liable> Raskall: does your disk spin down? I had to add 'noatime' to my fstab otherwise klogd would keep it going
<Raskall> liable: nope.. it doesn't spin disks down at all.
<Raskall> liable: do I have to add noatime at all the partitions on the disk in fstab?
<liable> Raskall: go to the sourceforge site theres a script you can run to check it, or download the ibm-acpi source and its in the readme
<curry_> gnome menu-editor dont start on a system upgradet from warthy to hoary, on another machine with a new hoary installation it works? someone a idea?
<Raskall> liable: what project on sf.net?
<liable> Raskall: even though hdd prolly use fuck all power anyway
<Valentin-> how do I execute startup.sh of tomcat?
<liable> Raskall: ibm-acpi
<Raskall> liable: ok.. thanks..
<green_earz> pegazus: and have you got that port i thinks its port 21 pointed to your ftp server, and its best if you can have the ftp server on a static ip
<XplOzIon> 3D Desktop here (or however you call this) http://200.90.123.1/WobblyWindows.avi Looks pretty awsome
<liable> Raskall: your graphics card may be able to be set into powersave too, but you need xorg I think and havent played with it
<eqlb03> so what package has the "my" command?
<Raskall> liable: running hoary. that has xorg by default
<Tomcat_> eqlb03: dpkg -S `whereis my`
<liable> Raskall: running debian, it doesnt
<pegazus> green: port 21 is pointed and static ip to - to 192.168.1.10 so it can reache all
<XplOzIon> what your opinion about the desktop?? anyone
<Raskall> liable: I know. xorg was one of the reasons I "upgraded" from sarge to ubuntu.
<XplOzIon> oh yeah my upstreams is slow so... be patien =P
<eqlb03> tomcat: command not found :(
<green_earz> pegazus: can you ftp locally to the server ? from another box on your local net work ?
<Raskall> liable: the ibm_acpi module is actually loaded.
<valarmorgh> i'm trying to compile ckermit (package doesnt have SSL capabilities), but i get error ncurses.h file not found ... any ideas? :)
<Tomcat_> eqlb03: dpkg, whereis or my?
<pegazus> yes if i type in 192.168.1.10 but not if i type in pegazus.no-ip.com
<liable> Raskall: yep, but there is some info in the source tarball you dont get in the kernel docs
<herrie-aab> hello. can somebody help me? i have some file and the name is craft what must i type to install it?
<liable> Raskall: the readme
<gahan> where do i get xorgsetup/
<eqlb03> tomcat: opps i meant the my command
<herrie-aab> hello. can somebody help me? i have some file and the name is craft what must i type to install it?
<Tomcat_> eqlb03: Oh... I thought you had it installed. No idea what package has that command.
<eqlb03> tomcat: no problem..
<blademike> cool! at last im in!
<ruukia> I need help ... ubuntu isn't restarting properly on my laptop .. screen goes blank and the machine is left running :(
<valarmorgh> apt-get just says that package ncurses is notavailable, but other packages refer to it so its probably missing
<elcu> herrie-aab: what does "file craft" say when you type it in a terminal?
<eqlb03> ruukia: tyy changing the resolution by doing alt+crtl+ - or +
<XplOzIon> did anyone saw http://200.90.123.1/WobblyWindows.avi ??
<Hannes_> hmm
<ruukia> eqlb03: ok i'll try it but my resolution is fine at 1024X768 ..
<blademike> hi guys, does the single ubuntu installation cd provides pppoe dialer? is it dsl-ready? im using a dsl modem, not a router
<sig> XplOzIon: what is it?
<eqlb03> ruukia: wierd then i guess ..maybe that wont work..
<sig> blademike: should be, are you using gnome?
<Raskall> liable: ok.. Will dig into it.. thanks for your help. :)
<ruukia> eqlb03: ya .. alt+ctrl++- not working for me
<XplOzIon> sig, some desktop manager or however you call it (like gnome) made by sun
<liable> Raskall: actually, looking through my ibm-acpi source folder, me thinks i'm wrong and may have been in the laptop-mode source from sourceforge
<sig> system > administration > networking blademike
<blademike> sig, mandrake,gnome,kde.i'm having problem to set up dsl
<sig> blade I'm talking in gnome
<sig> system --> administration --> networking
<njan> blademike, what sort of DSL modem do you have?
<XplOzIon> sig, seen it already?
<eqlb03> man when is the back ports going to be up offically :)
<Hannes_> how do I change sound output in totem-xine
<sig> XplOzIon: that is kind of cool
<blademike> aztech DSL 305E
<njan> blademike, USB?
<Hannes_> as it outputs the sound to the wrong sound card
<blademike> nope ethernet
<sig> blademike: follow my instructions
<AceMan> can somebody tell me what is backports?
<Hannes_> gnome sounds are working just fine
<blademike> sig. im not on my mandrake now. sorry
<njan> blademike, in which case, shouldn't the modem do PPPoE for you?
<Kartagis> does anyone have any idea why either rhythmbox or dc++ doesn't add directories recursively?
<XplOzIon> AceMan, backports: repositories mirror
<sig> this isn't #mandrake blademike
<AceMan> thx. what does it contain?
<pegazus> green : wath do think is the probleme
<liable> Raskall: am confused as I have used the source and kernel options for both and my beer soaked brain cant remember where it was, but there is a script that will tell you what is using your hdd, and im sure you fix it with 'noatime' option
<XplOzIon> AceMan, packages
<njan> blademike, you should just have to configure it via a web interface.. the network interface you plug your computer in should be OS/configuration-neutral, you most likely acquire a private IP address off it..
<blademike> sig, sorry im new to this server. found it out from ubuntu's site! sorry
<blademike> njan, can i pm you?
<sig> blademike: here on freenode there is basically a channel for each distro and app
<njan> http://www.aztech.com/DSL-305E.htm <= blademike, yup, it's definitely OS-neutral
<sig> like #gnome, #kde, #debian etc....
<AceMan> sorry, i meant what kind? how is different to the other repos?
<njan> blademike, if it's configured so it worked for you in windows, it will work in linux, you just need to plug your machine into it via crossover / via a switch / with a network card that supports MDI/X, and enable DHCP
<njan> blademike, I have an ADSL router with an identical (conexant) chipset..
<blademike> sig, okay, thans
<blademike> *thanks
<njan> blademike, sure, pm me if you want ;)
<decon> anyone knows how to use bchunk ?!?!
<mishof> is there a way to change the console's font ?
<sig> mishof: yes
<elcu> miscz: edit -> current profile
<elcu> *mishof
<liable> sig: very comprehensive answer :)
<sig> liable: heh
<mishof> oops i didnt notice there is a font menu there :P
<green_earz> pegazus: have a look at  http://www.no-ip.com/tips.php/id/3 > look at  > Setting up the update client
<pegazus> green: I will look at that ty
<gahan> multimedia keyboard is supported?
<gahan> i got nice buttons
<green_earz> pegazus: thats where the problem is i bet. and i prefer proftpd as a ftp server
<elcu> gahan: somewhat
<herrie-aab> eclu, i have tried it but he said he can't find the archive what can i do?
<gahan> elcu: how?
<gbhat> I hate Totem
<elcu> gahan: i can't seem to get some of my buttons to work
<gbhat> how the heck do I get rid of it in Ubuntu?
<elcu> herrie-aab: what did "file craft" return?
<gahan> elcu: can you volume up/down, next/prev track, stop/play, run webrowser?
<herrie-aab> the file's name is craft
<Amaranth> my multimedia keyboard doesn't work
<Amaranth> mute types a v
<elcu> gahan: yes, but you have to select the media player first before using the buttons.
<gahan> elcu: how do i get any to work?
<mishof> HAHA i made my console green on black, now im a true hax0r!!!!! >8)
<gahan> elcu: kcontrol..or kernel module?
<Choubaka> mishof: gah :D
<Choubaka> you mean the vga console or just konsole?
<elcu> gahan: computer -> desktop prefs ->k/board shortcuts
<gbhat> mishof, all you need now is a Matrix screensaver :)
<Choubaka> or whatever. :)
<mirak> hi
<gbhat> hi Amaranth
<herrie-aab> but witch command i can use .. elcu??
<gahan> elcu: i aint got computer on desktop (how to activate dekstop icons btw?)
<mirak> is there voip pc to pc applications in gnome ?
<elcu> herrie-aab: open a terminal, change to the directory the file is in, and type in: file craft
<nishin> mirak, gnome-meeting?
<gbhat> will gnome-meeting do voip/
<elcu> gahan: i meant the menu on the top of the screen
<mirak> nishin: I am trying it, I wanted to know if that's the best
<elcu> gahan: but im using warty so it may be different for you.  just look for keyboard shortcuts.
<mirak> nishin: it crashed
<nishin> I wouldn't know. It's only h323 :/
<gbhat> mirak, tried skype?
<gahan> elcu: and where is volume up down, next/prev track there? :>
<nishin> anyone know when the next unstable is coming up?
<xMaximex> I want to remove the games installed with ubuntu .. but synaptic tells me that he will remove ubuntu-desktop... is it safe to remove this package ?
<eqlb03> wierd...found the problem i guess ... i have to run perl then the perl script not sh ...hmm
<elcu> gahan: one sec
<whiteknight> xMaximex, i don't think ubuntu-desktop does anything
<elcu> gahan: http://img167.echo.cx/img167/6442/screenshot7zw.png
<herrie-aab> hello i wanna install a file named freebirth.. witch commando i can use? to install it? it's a deb file
<elcu> herrie-aab: use synaptic.  it's easier
<herrie-aab> yes but when i use it... he gives a error
<elcu> which is?
<gahan> elcu: nice, thx
<xMaximex> ok ... you're not sure ?&
<sikor_sxe> is there a firefox 1.0.3 ubuntu package yet?
<sikor_sxe> hoary
<Ben2004uk> does anyone have an example of a large routing table - not just 1 pc > router - sometthing more complex as i need it for my course reivison
<sikor_sxe> or do i miss a repository?
<whiteknight> xMaximex, It is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system
<whiteknight> packages are not desired.  However, it is recommended that you keep
<whiteknight> it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<whiteknight> transitions (such as adding new packages to the system).
<whiteknight> xMaximex, thats what synaptic says
<elcu> xMaximex: http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:PLmPrVxEUNsJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D21120%26goto%3Dnextnewest+%22remove+ubuntu-desktop%22&hl=en
<herrie-aab> elcu, line one is to long in the selectionfile
<mainer> sikor:no,but debian has it
<mirak> gbhat: nope
<elcu> herrie-aab: hoary or warty?
<herrie-aab> what? my english is not so good elcu
<redduck666> i am using ubuntu live cd, how can i change my keyboard layout?
<elcu> :) what version of ubuntu are you running?  warty warthog (4.10), or hoary hedgehog (5.04)?
<k4rl> redduck: try system->preferences->keyboard
<gbhat> anyone here has breezy badger installed?
<blueyed> gbhat, me.
<raydogg> what utility should I use to partition a disk ?
<herrie-aab> elcu, where i can see it?
<blueyed> raydogg, there is gparted - haven't tried it though.
<nickrud> raydogg, cfdisk is is good tool
<redduck666> karljp, thanks
<raydogg> thx blueyed, nickrud
<gahan> elcu: was that screenshot from kde?
<karljp> hmm, in keyboard shortcuts, it says press backspace to clear something, but backspace jsut moves back up level
<karljp> and delete doesn't work either.
<elcu> gahan: gnome
<gahan> elcu: i found keyboard shortcut but no sound related options there
<gahan> aha
<karljp> gahan: yes there is?
<karljp> I have sound stuff there.
<elcu> gahan: scroll down. :)
<gahan> hmmmmmm
<manou_> olivier_mu mala cosa ejecutar tu maquina como root
<gahan> karljp: i dont have
<manou_> alguien me puede decir que nucleo o sistema lleva al ubuntu para que reconozca todo tan guay!!! tengo una sarge y quiero poner un super nucleo como el de ubuntu
<herrie-aab> elco.2.9.3
<karljp> gahan: what top level commands do yo uhave?
<gahan> navigation windows
<manou_> sorry, that's english !!!
<gahan> misc
<manou_> i would like to know wich kernel ubuntu has because it's really fine for working with your hw, i want to install the same system in a sarge
<karljp> the three top level windows trees I have are desktop, sound and window management
<gahan> why can't i bind windowskey itself to show up kmenu
<redduck666> manou_, uname -r
<karljp> manou: 2.6.10, but it's the config
<gahan> karljp: it is inside kcontrol?
<karljp> kcontol?
<karljp> are you on kubuntu?
<gahan> yup
<karljp> I've no idea about kubuntu sorry :)
<gahan> hehe
<manou_> yeah, what's about the config
<elcu> herrie-aab: can you make a screenshot of the error, and upload it to: http://www.imageshack.ws/
<herrie-aab> elcu, i have version 2.9.3 .
<jd99> hey, has any1 tried running mysql 5 with ubuntu (hoary)?
<manou_> me ? no, i'm here with a sarge and the system i want to setup a kernel similar to ubuntu it's a pii
<mishof> how can i create a ssh server on my computer ?
<gahan> is gnome better? :P
<manou_> can i get the image from an ubuntu distro and use in other system ?
<b2s> mishof: "apt-get install ssh-server" maybe?
<manou_> ssh only
<manou_> i think
<redduck666> gahan, on kde vs gnome i'd choose xfce
<gahan> hehe
<b2s> redduck666: hehe, me too
<Xappe> mishof: apt-get install openssh-server
<mishof> Xappe, whats the diff (from ssh-server) ?
<gahan> but i like konsole :P
<jd99> openssh-server and ssh-server are the same
<Zugot> i like kde
<elcu> redduck666: does it have keyboard shortcuts?  i *need* them to switch workspaces.
<redduck666> gahan, ?? 4 dasktops i tried kde, fluxbox, gnom and xfce have termina
<manou_> with ssh i can access to ssh server and my i can access to my system from another machine also... why ssh-server ???
<b2s> elcu: is ctl-alt-arrow good enough?
<elcu> b2s: i guess. :)
<gahan> redduck666: but konsole is best
<elcu> gahan: IIRC, you can run konsole, or any KDE apps for that matter, in any WM.
<gahan> mm
<sikor_sxe> mainer: the debain unstable firefox packages won't work on hoary :(
<manou_> i don't know how but lilo ask for me now a password !!!
<redduck666> gahan, i am a n00b but how does konsole differ from other terminals?
<manou_> i tried root passwd an ddoesn't work !!!
<gahan> redduck666: tabs
<manou_> what can i do !!!!
<gahan> or cards..
<Xenguy> manou_: you can stop 'over-puntuating' for one :-)
<karljp> sikor_sxe: so why do you want to run the debian unstable firefox on hoary anyway?
<redduck666> gahan, ??. gnome's termianl has tabs, probably xfces too
<manou_> sorry ?
<diod> Hi all
<elcu> gahan: gnome-terminal has those.
<redduck666> diod, hi
<manou_> what do you want to mean? i'm not english spoken
<Xenguy> manou_: !!!!
<nickrud> sikor_sxe, mainer, ubuntu's firefox already has the important stuff from 1.0.3.
<manou_> yeah ! thats me !!! xD
<Valentin-> does anyone know why I can't access tomcat over eclipse?
<Xenguy> manou_: did you edit/change the file /etc/lilo.conf ?
<diod> I have a bizarre problem at the login screen : my keyboard layout is not recognized (us instead of fr) even if it's recognized afterwards
<manou_> yes to access to the old kernel
<redduck666> diod, which desktop you use?
<manou_> maybe there were some passwd protection there, but i didn't know...
<Xenguy> manou_: if you edit that file, can you search/find a reference to 'password' at all?
<manou_> i can't access to the system now mate !!!
<manou_> i dont have any cd
<sikor_sxe> nickrud: no, it doesn't: http://www.mikx.de/firelinking/
<manou_> and floppy doesn't want to run at started
<manou_> i have change bios setup
<sikor_sxe> at least the firefox exploit works on my machine
<Xenguy> manou_: you need some kind of rescue disk/CD then I would think
<manou_> i suposed that ... fuck !!!
<herrie-aab> elcu i have hoary what i must do to install something with synaptic?
<manou_> i dont live here but it's here my server !!!
<Krys^> Can someone help me edit Grub ?? It's not letting me boot properly
<nanophase> hi
<manou_> shit !!!!
<Xenguy> manou_: that's all I have to say; figure it out yourself
<Xenguy> *plonk*
<nanophase> anyone here with username > 8chars?
<redduck666> Krys^, any errors?
<nanophase> if so, what does `who` tell you
<redduck666> nanophase, hi
<nanophase> I only get the 1st 8 chars which is baad
<nickrud> hm, since I don't run firefox, this still happens?
<Krys^> redduck666, i'm not able to scroll down to click on winxp..
<elcu> herrie-aab: (1)you need to do this first: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<nickrud> (epiphany)
<Krys^> or a different ubuntu thingy
<nickrud> (no chrome!)
<usual> anyone using breezy?
<Krys^> so I need to make winxp the default for now
<diod> redduck666, I use the defautl one (Gnome)
<equim--> I just installed ubuntu for the first time... everything seems fine except my screen resolution... it's on 640x480 @ 60hz and I can't seem to change it in system->preferences->screen resolution
<redduck666> Krys^, start some text editor as root and open a file /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Krys^> that file doesn't exist.. when I did.. it was a new document
<blueyed> diod, are you using breezy already? (because of the keyboard mapping error)
<RuKK> equim--, you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanophase> hmm ok the acpi script is wrong in hoary. fuck. let's report it then..
<redduck666> diod, click computer --> desktop preferences -->keyboard
<elcu> herrie-aab: (2) open synaptic
<elcu> herrie-aab: (3) click on search
<elcu> herrie-aab: (4) type in "freebirth"
<diod> blueyed, I'm using Hoary .. just installed it
<elcu> herrie-aab: (5) right-click on it when found and mark it for installation
<elcu> (6) click on apply
<redduck666> Krys^, is there a file called menu.lst? i think it should be in /boot or /boot/grub?
<Krys^> i've got that open, yes
<equim--> ok.. I'm vi'ing /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. not sure what to change tho
<diod> redduck666, I have french and american english set (with french up) .. shoud I remove the american one ?
<RuKK> equim--, look at my PM, easier to help there.
<redduck666> Krys^, now simply use copy/paste and swap linux and windows part of file
<redduck666> diod, if you don't need it you can remove it
<Krys^> there isn't a linux and windows part of file
<redduck666> diod, if you need it you can move the one you want as default up
<diod> redduck666, why is there no way to chose the kb layout at the login screen ?
<blueyed> ok, so no clue, diod. sorry. apart from that you can use "loadkeys" after login.
<redduck666> Krys^, you can always create one
<Krys^> redduck666, I dont know how
<redduck666> diod, what display manager you use?
<blueyed> diod, forget about me.. I thought you've meant tty (e.g ctrl-alt-f1).
<herrie-aab> how works synaptic? can somebody explain me?
<blueyed> diod, you might want to try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" or some similar package.
<diod> redduck666, the default one : gdm I think ??
<diod> redduck666 and blueyed, the odd thing is, afeter I log in, I have everything ok
<elcu> herrie-aab: i just did.
<monty38> hello all
<elcu> Krys^: dual-boot?
<Krys^> yea
<elcu> Krys^: or rather, on the same HDD?
<blueyed> diod, so it seems there is a default systemwide setting that gets remapped to your setting after login.
<monty38> need a lil help
<manou_> exit
<blueyed> diod, can you try switching to tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and try it there before login (in the login field) and after login?
<blueyed> monty38, ask..
<monty38> got an error code after install      error 23 or 28
<blueyed> with grub?
<diod> redduck666 and blueyed, sorry, I'm with Warty !!
<monty38> default
<monty38> i am not in front of pc
<blueyed> diod, try it though.
<monty38> my wife is in spain trying to install on her pc there
<diod> blueyed, no pb with VT 1 !!
<blueyed> monty38, so after it boots, before Ubuntu starts? Or after install before it reboots?
<redduck666> Krys^, u still here?
<monty38> she got the code after install and reboot i am asumeing all is default she is newer than me to linux
<blueyed> diod, strange. I'd google for "gdm keymap" or sth. no further ideas.
<blueyed> monty38, looks like a problem with grub - the boot loader-
<stevenj> Using hoary-I installed nvidia glx and changed nv to nvidia and no logo-everything works it seems (glxgears) however, when I log out I get this strange distorted line at the top of the screen and then it goes away?
<monty38> blueyed after install
<blueyed> stevenj, I have this too.
<blueyed> monty38, before reboot?
<stevenj> blueyed, any idea what this is?
<projectmayhem> hey everyone
<superted> doesn't the warty install and live cd have rescure mode?
<projectmayhem> relatively noobish user here wondering what i can do to make my system more secure
<monty38> blueyed during reboot
<blueyed> no, stevenj. Probably due to the nvidia drivers or X.. dunno. Have you searched if this is in bugzilla?
<herrie-aab> hello can somebody explain me to work with synaptic??
<redduck666> projectmayhem, run all apps as a $ and not as #
<frank__> stevenj, that line doesn't stay there, right? It doesn't really matter
<stevenj> blueyed, have been for a while
<monty38> sorry taking time to respond but i am on phone ld to spain asking ? of wif
<projectmayhem> redduck thx
<redduck666> herrie-aab, where do you have troubles?
<elcu> projectmayhem: http://ubuntuguide.org/#security
<DeeBs> anyone here have any experience with ndiswrapper?
<projectmayhem> thanks elcu
<stevenj> frank__, just looks like something is wrong...never seen this before
<inc> sup channel
<redduck666> sup inc
<blueyed> monty38, so this is most likely grub. I've experienced error 17 once, which was beacuse it could not access the drive to boot from. I've edited this in the grub menu and it worked. Can't help you anymore.
<raydogg> how do i tell apt-get to not look for an ubuntu cd in my cdrom?
<tarzeau> elcu: haha paranoid
<inc> anyone familiar with apche reverse proxy
<frank__> stevenj, the line is just there in the transistion right?
<tarzeau> elcu: and what to do to prevent trespassers remove the harddisk?
<redduck666> raydogg, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xappe> off topic, but cool: http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=378953
<elcu> tarzeau: eh, i'm not paranoid.  i was just posting a link.
<herrie-aab> redduck666, with ubuntu hoary i have one file in  deb format and i wanna install it what i must do?
<tarzeau> elcu: true ;)
<redduck666> raydogg, debain has apt-setup
<tarzeau> elcu: i mean trespassers might have a blessed +3 silversword called Sting
<frank__> herrie-aab, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<raydogg> thanks redduck666
<raydogg> that worked :-)
<stevenj> frank__, rights its actually the second screen after logging out then it hits the GDM
<redduck666> raydogg, :)
<DeeBs> k nvm re the ndiswrapper, i'll check back if the info on the wiki that i just found doesn't pan out
<elcu> tarzeau: see previous post :)
* karsten notes that the ubuntu page now features clothed people.  Rats.  There goes the competitive advantage.
<elcu> karsten: missing the blonde?
<trystonix> Hi, Can anyone help me, fresh install of Ubuntu Hoary, my sound is not working but the sound card was detected :\
<karsten> elcu: Mmmm.
<redduck666> trystonix, first thing i would do is sudo alasconf
<karsten> Is there a changelog for warty=>hoary w/ packages, and/or a minimum free disk for install recommendation somewhere?
<diod> redduck666, I want to have the last release of Firefox, it's not in Warty .. what sould I do ? Upgrade first to Hoary ?
<trystonix> it says alasconf not found heh :\
<frank__> trystonix, thats alsaconf
<Kartagis> try alsaconf
<redduck666> trystonix, you use alsa?
<trystonix> same thing
<trystonix> i need to install it from synaptic then i guess
<karsten> Also, could someone confirm a conflict in warty between dosemu and, lordy, something else?  Ran into a file packaging conflict.
<frank__> trystonix, its there by default I think
<redduck666> diod, in debain you can only place apt-get mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Zatoichi> anyone know where xfterm4 hides it's settings file?
<redduck666> Zatoichi, ~./?
<GammaRay> Zatoichi: xfterm4 is just a wrapper around xterm
<diod> redduck666, so which mirror should I add ?
<trystonix> frank_: yep sure is, marked as installed but no alsaconf
<redduck666> diod, not sure i'm not familiar with ubuntu
<diod> redduck666, ok :)
<dockane> is it a good idea to run an apache (unavailabe to outside) locally for bookmarks ?
<Zatoichi> are you sure, becuase they look very different?
<frank__> trystonix, did you do a sudo alsaconf ?
<trystonix> frank_: yes it returns command not found
<redduck666> trystonix, apt-get install alsa
<herrie-aab> frank_, he said he don't know the option
<inc> i got reverse proxy on and http requests go to my server 192.168.1.3 and it pulls the page from my other server at 192.168.1.4, but the logs on the .4 machine only show traffic from the .3 machine.. anyone know how to forward the refering ip to the .4 machine?
<Zatoichi> I'm having a hard time trying to get fonts to work right in aterm so I want to see waht xterm/xfterm4 is loading
<stevenj> anyone know if gnome is installed in just he ubuntu base?
<goldfish> stevenj: Don't think so.
<benkong2> How is ubuntu doing for a home server?
<frank__> trystonix, You need to install the alsa-utils package to get alsaconf
<thanatosys> has anyone tried to use 2.4.26 as a kernel for ubuntu
<benkong2> mail, ftp,apache etc.
<trystonix> frank__: it is marked as installed under synaptic
<stevenj> Thinking about reinstalling just the ubuntu base and loading what I want....
<diod> stevenj, no
<redduck666> thanatosys, why not use 2.6 kernel?
<goldfish> benkong2: Supposed to be good.
<frank__> herrie-aab, what do you mean exactly?
<elcu> heh, one of my favourite songs is by thanatos
<benkong2> goldfish; ok I had it prior to warty so I'll try to install again today and see how it goes
<stevenj> diod, what would I need to get gnome running after the U base?
<templer> excuse me, how can i open a port in the router having dhcp actived??
<frank__> trystonix, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<redduck666> stupid question warty is something like woody? and horay is something like sarge?
<trystonix> frank__ ok thanks will check that out
<diod> stevenj, sudo apt-get install gnome I think
<elcu> redduck666: that's not stupid.
<redduck666> elcu, so am i right?
<elcu> no idea. :)
* elcu is a relative noob
* redduck666 too
<frank__> redduck666, no Warty was the ubuntu release 6 months ago so probably something like sarge of six months ago
<frank__> redduck666, woody is really old (and really stable)
<karsten> elcu: the other thing about the people shot is that if we *must* have the idiot-it-was-old-already-in-1999-high-angle-camera-shot, I want to see _cleavage_.
<redduck666> frank__, ubuntu has only warty and horay?
<stevenj> diod, I'm just wondering if this is a good way to go (server install) because I end up removing most applications anyway :)
<robertj> removing appolications on a sever is for the most part, not worth bothering with
<frank__> redduck666, There have been only 2 releases and releases are planned every 6 months
<redduck666> frank__, thanks
<diod> redduck666, you should pay a visit to ubuntulinux.org .. Ubuntu is like Sid getting released each 6 monhs
<frank__> redduck666, yeah I always mix up sid and sarge
<elcu> karsten: heh.
<diod> stevenj, if you have bandwith, I would recommend going the server installation way
<GammaRay> Zatoichi: how I do it is this: Rxvt*font: 9x15 in ~/.xresources
<GammaRay> Zatoichi: all the fonts are in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/
<elcu> karsten: you can get the theme/background with her naked, albeit sans nudity, if that makes sense.
<diod> stevenj, but then, you must kow what you really need :)
<goldfish> hey dazed
<xavier_> lo all
<redduck666> xavier_, lo
<Zatoichi> GammaRay, can you get anything else to work besides 9x15?
<Zatoichi> look at the output of xlsfonts, and try another one
<linuxpoet> How do you get ubuntu to see other kernels that are installed? My kernels are listed in the /boot/brub/menu.lst
<linuxpoet> and update-grub was run by apt-get
<linuxpoet> but
<linuxpoet> When I rebooted
<elcu> karsten: download the ubuntu-calendar package.  you get her nude desktop and the nipple/cleavage as your login screen.
<linuxpoet> I only had the old kernels
* elcu is a naughty boy
<elcu> :)
<stevenj> diod, I have the Bandwidth, but I am thinking apt will install what I need
<LinuxJones> linuxpoet, you installed the linux-image file ? Maybe you accidentaly installed the linux-source ?
<linuxpoet> yep it is there
<diod> stevenj, once you know wht you need, apt will instll it happily
<jaco^> what application looks like babylon?
<xavier_> jaco^, what's babylon ? :)
<jaco^> babylon translator
<xavier_> jaco^, I'd say gnome-dict with good translation dictionnaries
<xavier_> gnome-dictionary
<xavier_> i hope dict.org has translation dicts
<jaco^> mmm, ok , i'll try
<xavier_> if not, you can set up a local dictd server with the good dictionnaries
<jacobnix> hello
* xavier_ is in a good shape today : ask :p
<jacobnix> to everyone
<jacobnix> here
<xavier_> lo jacobnix
<jacobnix> someone knows how activate external proyector in ubuntu ppc(ibook g4) in hoary
<xavier_> oops, dunno
<xavier_> it isn't autodetected on boot ?
<jacobnix> no, look let me explain
<xavier_> ...
<pepsi_> heh
<jacobnix> ia have ubuntu hoary and macosx, and then i connect the cable to external proyector , later when choose boot linux
<Myrtti> I have a question for you. What Firefox is the latest in Ubuntu repositories?
<BurgerMann> 1.0.3?
<jacobnix> inmediatly when ubuntu linux ppc hoary  start to boot
<mjr> does softsusp work for anyone with amd64?
<pepsi_> 1.0.2
<Burgundavia> 1.0.2 with the security fixes backported from 1.0.3
<BurgerMann> oh, 2 then
<Myrtti> Burgundavia: you sure?
<Burgundavia> Myrtti, check the change logs
<Myrtti> should I uninstall and reinstall my firefox?
<jacobnix> the external proyector only display a blank screen
<Myrtti> to get it?
<Burgundavia> Myrtti, nope
<xavier_> jacobnix, okay
<Burgundavia> Myrtti, if you have updated, you have the latest version
<xavier_> dunno how it works on PPC
<nydust> how do i decompress files in rar 3.0 format?
<jacobnix> but no, display ubuntu
<xavier_> but in x86 it's a sort of "dual head"
<jacobnix> no disply gnome
<nydust> unrar is not working
<Myrtti> I haven't updated since official release of hoary, I get no updates to my synaptic. I'm suspecting my sources.list is b0rked.
<Burgundavia> nydust, you need rar-nonfree
<xavier_> jacobnix, ??
<Myrtti> nydust: you're having the wrong version
<Burgundavia> Myrtti, there have been no updates
<nydust> BurgerMann, where do i get it?
<jacobnix> xavier, yes?
<Myrtti> Burgundavia: rilly?
<mirak> hi
<jacobnix> xavier..yes im here=
<Burgundavia> Myrtti, no security updates
<mirak> I can't record with my mic
<Spitty> hello everyone
<xavier_> jacobnix, do you get any output ?
<herrie-aab> hello how can i select some package with synaptic??????
<Myrtti> I see
<mirak> I hear myself amplified
<xavier_> jacobnix, at least the console ?
<mirak> but that's direct amplification
<b2s> Burgundavia: wasn't there a firefox local update of some sort?
<xMaximex> does anyone try cedega with battlefield ?? i have a problem right now .. when i select Battlefield 1942 and press Play ..  I have a black screen, the resolution change but the game doesn't start ..  ?
<mirak> there is no recording
<mirak> I can't record
<Burgundavia> b2s, local update?
<xMaximex> s/try/tried
<b2s> er "locale" update :/
<mirak> xMaximex: play on windows
<Burgundavia> b2s, hmm, no idea
<raydogg> is it possible to reset the root password without rebooting ?
<BurgerMann> nydust, get what, firefox?
<xMaximex> mirak, ok .. next please ?
<goldfish> raydogg: yes
<goldfish> no wait
<herrie-aab> hello how can i select some package with synaptic??????
<goldfish> hmmm
<mirak> xMaximex: this works for me
<elcu> herrie-aab: i've told you!!!!!!!!!
<nickrud> calendar & mozilla-firefox locale, april 12
<xMaximex> mirak, for me too but i want to play on linux
<jacobnix> xavier: no nothing, only when boot linux and the external proyector displays a blank screen, but no terminal , no dmesg messages
<herrie-aab> not to select
<mirak> xMaximex: I want to play msy 4
<mirak> myst 4
<elcu> herrie-aab: yes i did
<BurgerMann> herrie-aab, just click and mark a package for installation
<xavier_> jacobnix, I'm sorry i can't really help you as I don't know how these ppc work
<herrie-aab> yes but i don't see my package.
<raydogg> goldfish, It seems to me that you have to have root access to change anything... therefor you would have to reboot and use a boot disk
<BurgerMann> herrie-aab, did it bring up a dialog telling you it was installing?
<mirak> anyone manage to record from the micro with an sblive ?
<xavier_> jacobnix, http://ohno.mrbill.net/pipermail/geeks/2003-December/042511.html
<jacobnix> xavier: in ubutu ppc, works the output to external proyectors
<jacobnix> =
<herrie-aab> no
<herrie-aab> please tell me what i must do exactly to install something.. i'm sorry but i wanna know it
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, run synaptic
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, system-->admin-->synaptic
<benkong2> hey all got a new mac g4 and just d/l the livecd ubuntu how do I get it to run or where are some docs to read?
<elcu> herrie-aab: i gave you step by step instructions.  scroll up
<xavier_> jacobnix, maybe a bios config issue ?
<xavier_> jacobnix, try the mirror mode
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, then search for it, and riht click and choose install
<mirak> benkong2: press C during boot
<nickrud> herrie-aab, this is a deb you downloaded from a website ?
<benkong2> mirak; thanks
<mirak> benkong2: read you mac doc
<herrie-aab> yes i have download it from a website
<nickrud> dpkg -i package
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, what did you download?
<Spitty> could someone point me to a FAQ or guide on enabling openGL for compiled programs?  i have all the libs downloaded and everything, but program like vpython and quake2 refuse to compile, claiming that the libs don't exist.  Cedega works, as does UT2004- running hoary and the latest nvidia drivers.
<herrie-aab> effectv
<jacobnix> xavier: how to set the mirror mode?
<xavier_> jacobnix, i guess it's in the openbios
<benkong2> mirak; I know rtnm is always a good choice
<xavier_> can't help you with this
<mirak> n ?
<mirak> benkong2: n ?
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, it is synaptic, search for it there
<xavier_> jacobnix, there are two main modes
<xavier_> jacobnix, the mirror mode where the same thing is displayed
<nickrud> Spitty, look at what lib was not found, and apt-cache search for it, and load the -dev package.
<elcu> herrie-aab: effectv and freebirth ... and probably everything else you have said is available from the repositories using synaptic.  you are just making things harder because dpkg won't install dependencies for you.
<xavier_> jacobnix, and the independant mode, but this one can't be handled without manual X configuration
<nickrud> rinse, lather, and repeat :)
<Spitty> it's reporting that gtkglarea was not found, but i have that lib, and the dev packages installed
<nickrud> oh
<Spitty> in addition, it's not finding any GL stuff at all
<herrie-aab> elcu,they say it's locked
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, if you already running synaptic, then you can't install
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, search in synaptic for effectv
<xavier_> jacobnix, I think #DebianPPC should be better
<Burgundavia> herrie-aab, and install it from there. It is much much better than downloading it off the website
<jacobnix> xavier:ahhhh, because when choose boot into MacOSX, and connect external proyector, in macoxs, the external proyector works very well
<jacobnix> xavier: and external proyector display macosx very well
<xavier_> jacobnix, but, the same screen, or independant ?
<elcu> herrie-aab: you can only open one synaptic session at a time.  make sure you don't have one open already
<tojileon> Hi friends
<EddieX> elcu, Are you king at opengl now?
<jacobnix> xavier: the output in the ibook display ,and in the external proyector display too
<elcu> EddieX: in 2 hrs (or however long its been)?
<elcu> you must be joking
<jacobnix> xavier: same tine
<tojileon> No sound in Hoary. It was working fine in Warty. Can anyone help me?
<EddieX> elcu, Hehe, you never know
<nickrud> tojileon, maybe
<elcu> EddieX: how far have you gone with it?  made any games? :)
<xavier_> jacobnix, if it's simple mirroring, it should work out of the box
<xavier_> sorry guy :/
<nickrud> tojileon, what desktop are you running?
<EddieX> elcu, Im just playing with it, also make some math stuff
<tojileon> gnome
<victor> i have the hoary version, with gnome and i can not change the resolution,it has for default 680x480 and i  want  1280x1240, beacuse , everything its to big!....somebdoy could help me?
<nickrud> first, run lsof | grep esd, and post the line (checking to see if gnome's sound server is running)
<jacobnix> xavier: thanks
<elcu> victor: you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<jacobnix> xavier: im try DebianPPC
<xavier_> jacobnix, good luck
<nickrud> tojileon, just the first line!! :)
<tojileon> nickrud, gnome-ses 7455       toji  mem       REG        3,1    32472    3403335 /usr/lib /libesd.so.0.2.35
<nickrud> tojileon, ok, good.
<benkong2> wow this ubuntu on a ppc is kool :-))
<elcu> EddieX: math stuff in opengl? what's wrong with you!
<nickrud> tojileon, run alsamixer from the command line, and check for any muted outputs
<Spitty> so can anyone give me a hand with enabling openGL for compiled programs?  i have the libs i need, but it's just not seeing it... is there a variable i have to set, or a module to load or soemthing?
<EddieX> elcu, Hehe, it is nice to visualize (spell?) some stuff in it, other than having it on paper
<xavier_> Spitty, have you installed the right module for your card ?
<Elsidox> can anyone help me install java on ubuntu? I was using the ubuntu starter guide but it doesnt seem to have the package.
<Spitty> yep, i have an nvidia 6800, and i have the nvidia module installed
<xavier_> xavier_, what does glxinfo say ?
<xavier_> is there direct rendering ?
<abbot45> im running the live cd, ive got a 2nd hard drive that had my home directory in mandrake.  the directory isnt showing up in ubuntu so i cant get to those files.  can someone please help?
<chase> can i download a CVS version of kpim threw apt??
<tojileon> nickrud, everything should be on? what about surround, center etc?
<nickrud> tojileon, depends on your sound card.
<wdh> does ubuntu use udev by default?
<tojileon> nickrud, oops! Then, is it better to ON everything?
<xavier_> wdh, yes
<mainer> www.java.sun.com
<nickrud> tojileon, it won't break anything :)
<Spitty> glxinfo pastes a huge output, but it is the nvidia module
<xavier_> Splitty : glxinfo | grep direct
<victor> elcu: could you explain me how? or just a url to see? please
<LaDWhitty> hello i have a problem with installing ubuntu
<elcu> EddieX: those tutes you linked to are good, but i think i need more of the basics.  iirc, it goes straight to texturing in lesson 3!
<LaDWhitty> my old computer that im trying to install ubuntu on doesnt support booting from cds, so how do i make a boot floppy with ubuntu on it?
<tojileon> nickrud, ok. everything is ON now
<nickrud> any sound
<tojileon> nickrud, :(
<Spitty> xavier_: direct rendering: Yes
<xavier_> Spitty, try glxgears
<nickrud> tojileon, what app are you using to test your sound?
<knucks> anyone here with an ipod
<tojileon> nickrud, xmms
<knucks> ?
<LaDWhitty> i have an ipod
<Spitty> i get fps' in excess of 12,000 with the default window size in glxgears
<knucks> LaDWhitty: can u do me a favor?
<JaZy84> can someone help me with an error i'm getting when running apt-get upgrade
<LaDWhitty> yea
<knucks> (that is considering ur ipod works on ubuntu?)
<nickrud> tojileon, you need to tell xmms to use esd as it's sound output option
<xavier_> Spitty, so, what's the claim ?
<tojileon> nickrud, totem exits with 'Resource busy or not available'
<LaDWhitty> well, i dont have ubuntu installed
<JaZy84> i'm getting this error
<JaZy84> Preparing to replace kdelibs-data 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (using .../kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb) ...
<Spitty> opengl applications refuse to compile
<JaZy84> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<JaZy84> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<JaZy84>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<JaZy84> Errors were encountered while processing:
<elcu> victor: http://www.pastebin.com/274960  You need to edit your Screen section to something like mine.
<JaZy84>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<knucks> ...so u dont use ipod on ubuntu?
<JaZy84> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LaDWhitty> my old computer that im trying to install ubuntu on doesnt support booting from cds, so how do i make a boot floppy with ubuntu on it?
<dr_willis> Spitty,  and what sort of error do they gve when they dont compile?
<LaDWhitty> nope, i cant get ubuntu installed
<xavier_> Spitty, apt-get install nvidia-glx-dev or something like this
<elcu> victor: Make sure your monitor can handle the resolutions you enter though.
<JaZy84> never mind
<JaZy84> got it
<abbot45> im running the live cd, ive got a 2nd hard drive that had my home directory in mandrake.  the directory isnt showing up in ubuntu so i cant get to those files.  can someone please help?
<knucks> bah..
<goldfish> LaDWhitty: i think there is a guide on the ubuntu website.
<knucks> my ipod mounts as readonly..
<knucks> i should try it on my winxp
<ubuntu> hello
<xavier_> Spitty, or search nvidia within synaptic
<imaek> How can I tell what version of ubuntu i am running?
<LaDWhitty> goldfish: do you know where its located?  i can only find how to make a boot cd
<liable> knucks: well mount it rw then
<Spitty> willis: checking GL... no checking GL with threads... no checking Mesa... no checking Mesa with pthreads... no configure: error: gtkglarea is required on Unix-like systems
<knucks> liable: how
<fangorious> can i run memtest from the livecd(x86)?
<goldfish> LaDWhitty: emm, i'll have a look.
<LaDWhitty> thx
<liable> knucks: its fat fs?
<knucks> yes
<nickrud> tojileon, I'm kinda brain dead this morning :)
<Spitty> xavier- i installed the nvidia drivers straight from the site, will downloading the ubuntu versions mess thigns up?
<victor> yes it can, resently i install kdm and it works perfectly, but i want to make it work with gdm
<nickrud> try this one: lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<imaek> How can I tell what version of Ubuntu I am running?
<xavier_> Spitty, you don't need them
<Burgundavia> imaek, 2 menus or 3?
<elcu> imaek: er, look at the CD.
<xavier_> Spitty, do you have libgtkglarea-dev installed ?
<liable> knucks: mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat -o user,umask=000 /mnt/blah
<tojileon> nickrud, Thank
<imaek> Burgundavia: Two... menus?
<imaek> Where?
<nickrud> that work?
<tojileon> nickrud, oops! no output!
<Burgundavia> imaek, upper left, 2 menus or 3?
<imaek> I'm using xfce.
<liable> knucks: or whatever devs it is
<nickrud> tojileon, try lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<Spitty> xavier_ no, i don't... that could be the problem.  is it in apt?
<knucks> its connected via firewire...
<knucks> but how do i check which dev it is?
<xavier_> Spitty, search with synaptic
<liable> knucks: whats dmesg say about it
<Burgundavia> imaek, in that case 'cat /etc/issue'
<xavier_> Spitty, the *-dev packages are needed to compile
<Spitty> yeah
<wdh> what would be the ubuntu equivalent of adding 'modprobe kqemu' to /etc/rc.d/rc.local on fedora?
<imaek> Ah, thanks Burg.
<xavier_> Spitty, that's the "developpment" part of the lib ;)
<fangorious> can i run memtest from the livecd?
<Spitty> right
<imaek> Burgundavia**
<tojileon> nickrud, lsof |grep /dev/dsp doesnot show anything
<wdh> fangorious, yes
<Spitty> i know that, i think my problem was it's not in apt
<dr_willis> fangorious,  i do belive tehres a boot menu option on the live cd to run that.
<mirak> what do I need to a vpn between a linux server and a windows 2000 client ?
<Choubaka> wdh: adding kqemu to /etc/modules
<Jet2k5> Hello I just changed my repos from ubuntuguide.org, and it's spitting a lot of errors back
<nickrud> ok, the sound server isn't running :) duh.
<wdh> Choubaka, thx a lot
<Jet2k5> like some of those servers don't exist
<Choubaka> at least iirc :)
<knucks> liable..
<LaDWhitty> my old computer that im trying to install ubuntu on doesnt support booting from cds, so how do i make a boot floppy with ubuntu on it?
<knucks> um
<wdh> i'll try :)
<nickrud> alt-F2, enter esd
<knucks> liable: dev/sda
<fangorious> dr_willis, ok, must have missed it.
<Spitty> actually, xavier_, i don't think libgtkglarea exists...?
<xavier_> gtkglarea5-dev - Gimp Toolkit OpenGL area widget include files and static library
<dr_willis> fangorious,  if its not on the live cd. i think its on the install cd.
<xavier_> xavier@kawet:~$ apt-cache search gtkglarea
<xavier_> gtkglarea5 - Gimp Toolkit OpenGL area widget shared library
<xavier_> gtkglarea5-dev - Gimp Toolkit OpenGL area widget include files and static library
<Spitty> right, i have those
<knucks> liable: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<knucks>        missing codepage or other error
<knucks>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<knucks>        dmesg | tail  or so
<xavier_> Spitty, there should be no prob so
<LaDWhitty> my old computer that im trying to install ubuntu on doesnt support booting from cds, so how do i make a boot floppy with ubuntu on it?
<tojileon> nickrud, still, lsof |grep /dev/dsp is empty and running esd from cmd prompt shows that esd is already running
<fangorious> dr_willis, that would be a bummer, having just overwritten my install cd with the live image :(
<Spitty> exactly. there shouldn't be, but there is... which is why i came here
<liable> knucks: try fat then
<wdh> and what would be the ubuntu equivalent of adding the following to /etc/rc.d/rc.local on fedora? # Create the KQEMU device
<wdh> mknod /dev/kqemu c 250 0
<wdh> chmod 666 /dev/kqemu
<liable> knucks: should be sda1
<nickrud> ?
<liable> knucks: or sda2
<megamind> hi there ... i want to have some help about dns server in ubuntoo how do i install it ?
<LaDWhitty> can someone help me please?
<megamind> please guide me as i m a newbie
<knucks> nope still tells me wrong fs type
<nickrud> tojileon, try killall esd && esd &
<wdh> megamind, apt-cache search dns
<megamind> wdh - ok let me try plz ...
<wdh> to find a proper package..
<LaDWhitty> can someone help me please?
<liable> knucks: what is it? a camera
<wdh> megamind, and find a nice howto in google
<LaDWhitty> my old computer that im trying to install ubuntu on doesnt support booting from cds, so how do i make a boot floppy with ubuntu on it?
<knucks> liable: ipod
<megamind> ok ...
<dr_willis> LaDWhitty,  check the forums -->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18992
<karljp> bah, xmms doesn't respond to the next/prev/pause keyboard shortcuts you can set up in gnome's keyboard shortcuts panel
<dr_willis> LaDWhitty,  Not that they say much there.. but there may be some better threads. with better/newer info.
<goldfish> LaDWhitty: wiki/InstallWithFloppiesHowto/view?searchterm=boot%20floppy
<fevel> hello
<liable> knucks: what mount command did you use
<elcu> karljp: yes it does.  it jsut has to be active.
<fevel> can anyone help me to route my internet connection to another pc
<knucks> liable:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat -o user,umask=000 /media/IPOD
<fevel> the two computers are linked through a crossover cable
<tojileon> nickrud, done. Now ps -aux |grep esd doesn't show anything other than grep
<megamind> in result of apt-cache search dns .. it gives a long list .. which one do i choose :(
<karljp> elcu: well, if it's active I might as well use the normal keys
<elcu> karljp: i know :)
<karljp> I want to command it when it's sitting on another workspace
<karljp> oh well :)
<tojileon> nickrud, sorry *other than esd
<LaDWhitty> godlfish:  thanks for the help :-D
<nickrud> tojileon, wierd :)
<elcu> karljp: tried beep-music-player?
<karljp> linux hasn't gotten a tickbox in the network properties to say, "share" yet?
<karljp> elcu: no, haven't really looked at other ones at all.
<megamind> please some one will refer me a dns server ... for ubuntoo
<elcu> karljp: might be worth a shot if you're that desperate.
<elcu> i've seen it recommended as an xmms alternative
<nickrud> tojileon, do ls /dev/dsp
<liable> knucks: does it have a switch for writing? dunno anything about ipods
<karljp> elcu: cool, might have to have a look, I think I should really get back to doing eithe rjob applications or housecleaning though for right now... :)
<knucks> liable: no
<elcu> karljp: i was going to do homework 3 hrs ago.  *going*
<fevel> how do i configure the network to share my connection...i have 2 network devices one connects to the modem (adsl, pppoe) and the other has a crossover cable connecting to another computer with ubuntu installed
<elcu> so much for that.
<elcu> :)
<fevel> anyone please
<tojileon> nickrud, yeah, it is there
<nickrud> has your sound ever worked in hoary :)
<liable> knucks: did you try 'fat' instaed of vfat
<AirWays> hm
<tojileon> nickrud, Nope. Never. It was working fine on Warty
<knucks> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<knucks> mount: maybe you meant 'vfat'?
<nickrud> what kind of sound card do you have?
<raydogg> goldfish
<goldfish> yes
<fangorious> dr_willis, well, still can't find it on the boot options for the livecd, guess i'll grab the install image and try that
<raydogg> did u ever think if its possible?
<tojileon> nickrud, lsmod |grep snd shows snd_via82xx            25248  1...
<goldfish> raydogg: what?
<liable> knucks: you say ubuntu mounts it read only?
<dr_willis> fangorious,  i was thinking ya just typed 'memtest' or hit F1 or F2 to see a big list of options
<knucks> ye
<raydogg> resetting root password without rebooting
<dr_willis> fangorious,  i use soo many live cd's :P im not sure.
<goldfish> em
<goldfish> hold on
<liable> knucks: cat /etc/mtab
<thread> h/wn
<thread> oopz
<Burgundavia> raydogg, what does rebooting have to do with resetting a root password?
<karljp> dr_willis: the live cd for ubuntu's online help is actually rather sparse at boot time.
<karljp> I was trying to find the great big list of options, and couldn't
<cikilin> hello
<dr_willis> karljp,  i may be thinking  of the latest Knoppix I downloaded  the other day. :P it has a Plethora of options. :P
<karljp> possibly :)
<cikilin> is any posibility to transform hoary to warty?
<nickrud> tojileon, try relogging in so we get rid of what I've done, and look again :)
<dr_willis> Knoppix's live cd overlay feature is... interesting. :P
<liable> knucks: ???
<mishof_23> is there a way to obtain a new ip address ? ( i remember in winxp it was possible someway )
<fangorious> dr_willis, no big deal, i'm getting 540 KB/s downstream so it'll only take 15 minutes to get the install image
<cikilin> is any posibility to transform hoary to warty?
<goldfish> emmm
<Choubaka> cikilin: yes, but very much not easy.
<goldfish> Why? :)
<liable> mishof_23: your are mistaken_23
<Choubaka> clones :o
<goldfish> lol
<mishof_23> liable, huh?
<cikilin> because now is moving very slow
<dr_willis> fangorious,  heck - to get the knoppix iso also.  :P
<nydust> how do i make i file executeabel?
<liable> mishof_23: do you have a static ip?
<dr_willis> fangorious,  heh i mean GO get knoppix as well. :P
<nydust> how do i make a file executeabel?
<mishof_23> liable, nope ..
<fangorious> nydust, chmod u+x file
<cikilin> choubaka: what do i have to do?
<Choubaka> Ehh.
<liable> mishof_23: well, then if its dialup, just disconnect and reconnect
<Choubaka> cikilin: _loads_ of stuff
<Choubaka> I'm not going to start explaining it.
<Choubaka> best just reinstall :/
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> thank you
<xavier_> ++ all
<tojileon> nickrud, lsof |grep /dev/dsp doesn't show anything and no sound too :(
<cikilin> and if i reinstall it will erase my actual?
<nickrud> tojileon, ps -ax | grep esd
<tojileon> nickrud, 9108 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 18
<decon_> can someone please help me with installing steam, hl2, Css :) ?
<kisu_> help
<nickrud> tojileon, ok we've reached my skill level :)
<yonayona> Hello. I just booted from the Ubuntu live CD. It is amazing! Any pointers for someone coming from RedHat 9?
<xMaximex> can anyone help me to run battlefield 1942 with Cedega ??? The game is installed but don't start
<dr_willis> xMaximex,  ive had very bad luck with Cedega. :(
<goldfish> xMaximex: try #cedega
<nanomad> decon_, how can I help you?
<dr_willis> xMaximex,  the cedega forums are your best bet.
<tojileon> nickrud, Thanks for your interest.
<nickrud> maybe, do you have the oss modules in lsmod?
<nanomad> decon_, take a look at cedega
<decon_> nanomad, im super noob to cedega :) just wanna install steam hl2 and css
<dr_willis> Lol --> Cannot join #cedega (You are banned).   - and ive never been in there befor.
<nanomad> decon_, try #cedega
<decon_> ok :)
<tojileon> nickrud, yeah, lsmod |grep oss shows some output
<nickrud> Sound is important :)
<dr_willis> if you can manage to get into #cedega tht is. :(
<mishof_23> liable, its not dialup, and i dont want to reconnect and disconect manualy, theres a way
<nydust> i used alien to converte a file from rpm to deb but i cant see that the program are installed, where do i see a list over the files the deb has installed?
<liable> mishof_23: ok, if you say so
<Seveas> nybro43, dpkg -l
<tojileon> nickrud, yeah, sound is important. see this: http://tojileon.blogspot.com/2005/04/hoary-is-dumb.html.
<dr_willis> nydust,  i often cheat and use 'mc' (file manager) to view the contents of rpm's and other packages.
<Seveas> nydust, i meant
<liable> mishof_23: proxy
<Seveas> argh, and it's dpkg -L package
<nickrud> ;(
<nydust> aha thanks
<djm62> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<djm62> tojileon: that link was roughly for you
<stego> Which package are the X dev libraries in?
<liable> stego: apt-cache search x-dev
<stego> thanks liable
<XTCboarder> does wine's fake windows partition have to be inside my user's folder?
<nickrud> lotta work for sound :)
<cikilin> is any command to clean =(go to basics of haory)
<dr_willis> XTCboarder,  where else would you want it?
<XTCboarder> i use this computer as a 1 user computer
<XTCboarder> and having everythign inside my folder makes it kind of confusing
<transgress> anyone know if ipods can play oggs?
<Sauron21> could anyone tell me why DMA is diabled in ubuntu?
<djm62> transgress: I think NOT...try iriver
<dr_willis> transgress,  highly UNLIKELY.
<XTCboarder> and having stuff far away from / (root) is kinda worky
<Sauron21> ....and how I can turn it on?
<XTCboarder> si i want it at /home/fakewin
<dr_willis> XTCboarder,  running wine as 'root' is kinda wonky. :P
<^thehatsrule^> Sauron21, boot settings, add to append DMA
<XTCboarder> :p
<dr_willis> XTCboarder,  use 'ln -s' and make links all you want.
<liable> Sauron21: apt-get install hdparm
<^thehatsrule^> or, Sauron21, do hdparm -d1 /dev/hd##
<karljp> is there an openoffice channel?
<XTCboarder> i meant root as in file system's root
<Sauron21> is it safe?
<karljp> or does anyone know why I can't click on page preview?
<XTCboarder> but does it have to be in my folder
<karljp> the file is read only, but still.
<djm62> XTCboarder: ln -s /your/wine/directory /home/fakewine
<liable> Sauron21: no :)
<XTCboarder> cause i installed it already
<^thehatsrule^> lol... guess it is :P
<Sauron21> ....well......
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<XTCboarder> it works but photoshop gives me a funky error
<XTCboarder> well, no it doesn't work....
<XTCboarder> :S
<liable> Sauron21: really, be carefull with it
<XTCboarder> narf
<Sauron21> let me give it a try.....if I suddently diappear.......it didnt work.
<liable> Sauron21: google it
<djm62> XTCboarder: try the wine forums....
<djm62> I've seen photoshop work on wine, though slowly
<XTCboarder> when  installed it it worked very good
<XTCboarder> (last time i did)
<XTCboarder> damn... fuch it... i'll just do it the normal way
<^thehatsrule^> can you not just append dma to boot for dma?
<djm62> XTCboarder: btw, the ~ character expands to your $HOME, and . is the current directory, if the typing is bothering you
<karljp> so anyone know an open office channel anywhere?
<djm62> also, ~username expands to $HOME for username
<XTCboarder> nee, it's just having some proggy at /home/xtc/.wine/windows/blah/blah/blah/done.exe s0x
<karljp> openoffice won't let me edit a read only document, I don't want to save it, but it won't even let me edit it.
<djm62> that's a function of windows...bug-for-bug compatible ;) feel free to link to internal directories from your $HOME
<Sauron21> well....guys....since I didnt suddently disappear......it worked just fin...:D:D:D:D
<Sauron21> *fine
<karljp> blah, I have to click on the "edit" button first.
<XTCboarder> karljp if you copied it from someother place
<XTCboarder> chmod it
<djm62> XTCboarder: or add ~/bin to your $PATH (might already be there) and fill it with scripts to start your favourites, or even add icons to your desktop...no typing at all
<Jimmothy> hm, at what point does ubuntu set your root password? because it won't accept mine when i type su -
<Seveas> Jimmothy, use sudo
<djm62> Jimmothy: that's not the way ubuntu does it...sudo with your own passwd
<Jimmothy> oh
<yfir> Jimmothy: there is no root password. use sudo instead
<djm62> you can't _handle_ the root!
<Seveas> Jimmothy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Jimmothy> anyone else wnt to mention sudo?
<Jimmothy> sorry, i'm used to fedora :)
<yfir> throw us laggers a bone...
<Jimmothy> worse part is i reinstalled fedora because i thought i lost my root pass last time i install ubuntu
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> no offence meant :)
<Jimmothy> how do i search with apt-get for xmms-mp3?
<liable> Jimmothy: apt-cache search foo
<karljp> apt-cache search xmms
<Amplificator>  .   /dec/hdb1   /storage   ext3   defaults   0   2
<Amplificator> What is wrong with that line? Regular users can't write
<^thehatsrule^> use chmod
<djm62> Jimmothy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<liable> Amplificator: add users after default
<liable> Amplificator: or read man fstab
<djm62> Jimmothy: if you haven't enabled the extra repositories, that's a step-by-step guide
<Amplificator> liable, added users and now it shows up in "Computer" but still can't write to it?
<liable> Amplificator: you need to umount and mount it again
<fluoro> Is it possible to get Mono 1.1.x for Ubuntu?  I only see 1.0.x in Synaptic.
<Seveas> fluoro, they're working on it
<Seveas> fluoro, you can install the non-deb way though...
<fluoro> Cool enough.
<fluoro> Thanks.
<nickrud> fluoro, half the people you see here will switch to breezy when 1.1.x shows up there :)
<fluoro> Oh yeah!
* fluoro too.
<karljp> what's the big plus for 1.1?
<karljp> and how many people use mono stuff every day?
<Seveas> beagle!
<nickrud> tomboy
<raydogg> anyone use mdadm ?
<tovella> what do you all think gets kids interested in making the switch from playstation to personal computers?
<nickrud> today, anyway
<fluoro> 1.1 is much, much better than 1.0.
<fluoro> And it supports amd64, while 1.0 does not.
<djm62> yeah....beagle will get me addicted to using the desktop
<fluoro> tovella: Cooler games. =)
<djm62> tovella: the web
<nickrud> tovella, growing up :D
<transgress> irivers are nice, but for the price of 1 gig i can get 4 on an ipod... bleh
<tovella> i've acutally thought about using software to allow playstation games to run on linux...
<tovella> but i don't never attempted such a feat.
<yfir> tovella: configurable hardware, plus they probably need comps anyway (beyond gaming)
<goldfish> Anyone here use trannset?
<danweh> I just booted Ubuntu 5.04 LiveCD on Apple iBook G3. Nice ;-)
<fluoro> tovella: Playstation games suck, though, so it's pointless.
<djm62> transgress: I know....really, you can compromise and live with mp3
<tovella> it seems that much of today's inner city youths are primarily interested in only three things, though...
<tovella> music videos, playstation, and sports.
<transgress> djm62: yeah i suppose that would be the wiser of decisions
<ironwolf> anybody got nagios working from the archive?
<djm62> GTA san andreas ;)
<fluoro> People still watch music videos?
<transgress> people still watch tv?
<fluoro> djm62: I can't wait until that comes out on PC. =)
<liable> transgress: i was sure you were gonns say sex, sex, sex
<tovella> fluoro: my ex-girlfriend's kids are addicted to hip-hop music and videos.
<djm62> transgress: bothers me, cos I've ripped everything to ogg, but I can transcode to mp3 on the fly, or play them on my ipaq as ogg
<transgress> liable: wtf?
<nickrud> fluoro, I'm almost 50 & still watch mtv occasionally
<Danimall> liable, that would be all men
<karljp> this is the problem with oggs.
<liable> /s/transgress/tovella
<fluoro> Inner city youths here in Baltimore are interested in: drugs, sex, and beating each other up.
<PenguinBoy> hey guys!
<transgress> liable: oh okay
<karljp> free is nice sure, but I can't play them on my dvd player, or my car stereo, or my ipod, or my........
<djm62> MTV is conservative junk...kids are leaving it
<transgress> liable: if it helps my mind is on sex atm ;p
<fluoro> I didn't think MTV even showed music videos much anymore.
<liable> hmmm, mine isnt :)
<djm62> karljp: technically it isn't a problem with oggs, insofar as you couldn't "fix" it
<transgress> what really pissed me off about mtv... as if it weren't stupid enough that they had to make mtv2 just to show music videos... then they start showing shows on mtv2
<transgress> of course i didn't really like them before all that... but still... that was really asinine
<fluoro> I never really liked MTV, even when I was a kid.
<transgress> i prefer to download stuff nowadays... i don't even have my tv plugged in
<djm62> karljp: if you were looking for problems, the lack of integer-only decoders was a setback, which is now sorted
<transgress> it's like i can watch mtv for a few days hoping to see the music video i want... or i can download it and watch it now and as often as i want
<fluoro> I thought it was funny that Microsoft is showing off the new Xbox on MTV.  I guess they didn't really want anyone to see it.
<tovella> transgress: i think the whole pod-casting thing is great for spoken word or music, but is there such a thing for tv shows?
<Jimmothy> -ah i'm good. it was an output thing with beep media player that was the problem. and thanks for clearing up my wonder for su -.
<nickrud> I watch mtv because every now and then I need to buy an album I've never heard of.
<karljp> djm: I'll be quite happy with oggs eventually, but I realyl really dislike transcoding
<tovella> it would be great to be able to watch sesame-street whenever i want.
<karljp> but I'm glad to hear about an integer only decoder
<mello> there really isn't any good music on mtv
<karljp> that is very goodnews.
<mello> mtv2 maybe
<nickrud> all the same to me
<karljp> transgress: is the iriver really that much more expensive?
<djm62> karljp: the problem isn't with oggs per se....which is true of many free software problems
<Jimmothy> though my terminal font is nasty, and for irssi it isn't so pretty.
<karljp> a friend of mine got an iriver a while ago, and it was cheaper for the same size than an ipod
<fluoro> Does it play Ogg?
<karljp> I guess iriver has had a hard time keeping up.
<karljp> irivers do yes
<djm62> fluoro: yeah
<fluoro> Cool.
<djm62> although ogg players /really/ ought to be cheaper
<karljp> why just ogg players?
<Jet2k5> Hello is anyone else having trouble with the ubuntu servers?
<Jet2k5> sudo apt-get update is giving a crapload of errors
<Seveas> Jet2k5, can you paste the errors somewher please (NOT here)
<djm62> since ipods are a monopoly on apple-encoded content, mp3 players need licenses, and ogg players can compete freely on hardware cost
<Xenguy> Jet2k5: try substituting a different mirror
<Jet2k5> Seveas, mind if I pM you?
<Seveas> Jet2k5, no
<Jet2k5> well what other mirrors?
<Jet2k5> I'm using the ones from ubuntuguide.org
<fevel> firestarter said my device eth0 is not ready
<karljp> oh, you mean ogg players that don't play anything else.
<leek`_-> can someone explain to me how i can update gaim?
<fevel> how can that be if im connected
<karljp> perhaps, but would you buy one?
<karljp> I sure as hell wouldn't
<Xenguy> Jet2k5: I'm on debian ATM; I assume alternate mirrors are documented
<tovella> one 15 year old told me to be sure to include a typing tutorial, because many kids in poor neighborhoods don't know how to type...
<tovella> lessening their desire to use a computer.
<tovella> that could be a contributing factor to them wanting to do drugs & beat each other up.
<djm62> karljp: true...and I might
<karljp> fair enough I guess :)
<karljp> it's going to be pretty damn tough to try and unseat mp3,
<karljp> windows and apple are trying hard, by pretending that aac and wmv are just like mp3, and hiding it from people, and supporting both,
<djm62> well, I'd rather rip to ogg, and I buy high-bitrate mp3s that can cope better with transcoding
<Xenguy> tovella: why not do drugs and learn how to type :p
<karljp> yeah, I've only ever bought mp3s, even when offered all sorts of choices.
<djm62> what other choices are there? aac ;)
<Xenguy> karljp: spread the word about OGG; not enough people know yet
<karljp> djm: on allofmp3, you can choose ogg, wmv, aac, mp3, and something else iirc
<leek`_-> the silly name will hold it back :P
<karljp> aac is a "better" name?
<tovella> Xenguy: karljp: i personally think ogg is better.  everything i encode now-a-days gets encoded to ogg format.
<transgress> eh well i don't buy music online... so i usually download mp3's... but i do buy cd's on occasion and i prefer to rip them to ogg
<karljp> tovella: better for you in what way?
<Seveas> wma still beats ogg
* Seveas hides
<goldfish> Anyone had any luck playing mp3's in xmms ?
<djm62> bit-for-bit it sounds better
<karljp> goldfish: wiki for restricted formats
<goldfish> I mean .wma's
<Raskall> liable: it's much better now. It hardly goes over 54% and estimates almost 2 hours of battery time. :)
<karljp> oh.
<bassMonkey> goldfish: yes.. =)
<djm62> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<transgress> wma... hahaha... that's almost as grand as rm's
<Xenguy> tovella: well it's free (as in freedom ;-)  Read that: 'patent-unencumbered'
<tovella> transgress: i have the same problem - most of what you can download is in mp3 format.
<goldfish> bassMonkey: I installed the xmms-wma plugin from the .deb but it wont work :/
<karljp> yeah, bit for bit sound is nice and all,
<transgress> yeah it's hard to be picky when you are stealing stuff...
<goldfish> bassMonkey: What did you do?
<mello> i can't get wmv's to play
<transgress> mello: you get the w32codecs?
<djm62> I don't have a problem with buying CDs and getting them in the format and bitrate of my choice
<karljp> but for me, I don't care about the size so much, unless someone could do anothe rorder of magnitude
<tovella> Xenguy: i intend to use a debian based distro for the computers i will set up for kids.
<leek`_-> are there any car decks that support ogg? wmv and mp3 are better for me coz my deck plays them
<bassMonkey> goldfish: sorry, don't know about wma, I meant mp3:s
<karljp> like when we all went from wav and cds to mp3s/oggs
<mello> ya
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> :)
<Xenguy> tovella: good move (or Ubu, yes?)
<leek`_-> wma*
<bassMonkey> goldfish: you asked fort that first.. =)
<goldfish> hehe, yeah sorry typo :)
<Raskall> liable: I meant 54 degrees, not percent.
<karljp> hard drive space is cheap, and portability is more important to me, I think ogg is just not a fight I want to try and fight
<karljp> I'd rather push in other areas.
<transgress> i wonder if there is a hack anywhere for getting oggs on the ipod... there is a hack to get linux on it...
<tovella> transgress: there are many independant musicians who are selling there own works online - that's NOT stealing.
<Jet2k5> Seveas, lol just one last thing, I get a problem on lsb?
<djm62> software patent enforcement is the _only_ area
<Jet2k5> Seveas, it's a package that it's not updating, but when I force it , it doesn't install either
<Seveas> ah, libpostproc0 perhaps?
<tovella> Xenguy: perhaps Ubu...
<transgress> tovella: yeah that's true and that's really cool... i like that
<Jet2k5> libimlib2
<Jet2k5> it says it's a dep of ubuntu desktop
<Seveas> Jet2k5, are you using marillat?
<djm62> or indeed record companies selling online, with no DRM
<karljp> leek: not sure, that was where I was having problems too.
<SeamusLP> transgress: A guy managed to get the boot ROM off an ipod through a very creative method ;) let me see if I can find it
<Xenguy> tovella: use Ubu or Debian; leave the rest behind (my humble opinion :-)
<Jet2k5> Seveas, probably not, because I have no idea what that is
<djm62> http://bleep.com/
<Seveas> ok :)
<karljp> my first cease and desist letter was for hosting some dedrm'd music
<Seveas> anyway this error can very well be caused by backport breakages...
<karljp> for people that had bought the cd and couldn't rip it for any legal purpose.
<Seveas> and i really have no idea how to solve it without more info :
<Seveas> :)
<Jet2k5> Seveas, no, it emerged way before I decided to add the extra repos
<Seveas> ok
<Jet2k5> Seveas, hold on let me try the -f option again
<leek`_-> can anyone here actually hear a difference between a high quality mp3 and high quality ogg?
<tovella> Xenguy: mepis is still a consideration, as all the multimedia plugins are installed "out of the box"
<Jet2k5> Seveas, got it :)
<Xenguy> karljp: Iceland is cracking down on P2P?
<Seveas> :o)
<djm62> leek`_-: not at high bitrates
<DanglyBits> use /nick 99mTc
<Jet2k5> Seveas, seems like I'm really really over looking stuff
<leek`_-> djm62: then why care so much?
<SeamusLP> everybody go here http://ipodlinux.org/stories/piezo/ it's a piezo-acoustic ipod hack :D
<karljp> xen: this was not p2p, it was outright http, via a hosting company
<Xenguy> tovella: if it is for poor folks, non-profits, etc., you should seriously consider 'non-commerical' IMHO
<Jet2k5> man, my ipod works awesome with ubuntu
<djm62> leek`_-: because storage costs money
<karljp> and not in .is anyway
<Xenguy> tovella: I'll stop now ;-)
<Jet2k5> never seen a distro that handles it so damn well
<inc> Jet2k5: you can put music on it?
<leek`_-> djm62: a few kb wont break anyone
<karljp> leek: I'm with you on that one :)
<Jet2k5> inc, of course! and lisen to it too!
<tovella> after chatting with some people last night, i may re-consider gentoo, though.  i still have a lot more testing to do.
<djm62> leek`_-: you mean, a few kb won't break _you_
<karljp> you've been turned into a pragmatist by having a car player that doesn't play oggs
<universal> gentoo, no!
<Jet2k5> inc, on iTunes I can' lisen to songs on my ipod through my computer :\ nor can I copy them back to the hdd
<inc> Jet2k5 I can listen no problem but loading musico n it is a different story
<Xenguy> karljp: (use nick tab completion?) easier to track than P2P I assume
<Seveas> storage cost a lot, there are plans to charge over 3 euros per GB extra here in holland
<Jet2k5> inc, Limewire :)
<inc> you use iTunes on ubuntu?
<leek`_-> djm62: if you cant afford a few more gb for your harddrive, then stay away from computers
<Jet2k5> inc, nope :)
<karljp> nick completion is the root of all evil, I shall not use it.
<leek`_-> djm62: now bandwidth, i could see where that could be an issue
<inc> gtkpod?
<djm62> leek`_-: not my hard drive...portable storage
<Jet2k5> inc, to transfer the songs on to my iPod yes I use gtkpod, but to acquire the songs I download them through limewire
<karljp> xen: much much easier to track, especially when russian mp3 search engines start listing it, and your site's bandwidth usage goes up about 3 orders of magnitude over night
<djm62> leek`_-: and kindly allow me to decide where to stay away from or not ;)
<leek`_-> djm62: but that extra 3kb you saved by making it an ogg wont really help when u get an mp3 player that doesnt play it
<Jet2k5> inc, which is a p2p sharing sorta like Kazaa expect without the pop ups and most of all spyware
<universal> can u use the Creative mp3-player products on ubuntu?
<Jet2k5> inc, exept **
<leek`_-> djm62: no problem ;) its not really an argument i care much to put alot of heart into
<inc> i got the music .. don't need kazza
<transgress> hahaha john the ripper for ipod... for when you have a year to kill to crack the password "cat"
<Jet2k5> inc, dammit except ** ( i think )
<Jet2k5> lol
<tovella> universal: one thing i really like about gentoo is it really doesn't matter if nobody has gotten around to packaging a product yet...
<tovella> there's just so much stuff available in source code that's part of the tree.
<Anlar> universal: most of the sane mp3 players show up just as usb storage devices and yes.
<moj0rising> for some reason, I can not get my camera to sync w/ my laptop. It works fine on my desktop. (both kubuntu). Can anyone help?
<Xenguy> karljp: juse nick completion, since I might actually see your comments whilst participating in a dozen channels or so =)
<Jet2k5> inc, then what is your problem?
<inc> just want something that works on ubuntu for my ipod shuffle
<Jet2k5> oh, hmm
<Jet2k5> I just have a regular ipod
<Jet2k5> not shuffle
<universal> Anlar, ok nice
<karljp> no, I shall not.  if you're not here, then you're not here.  or get highlighting that works on the important parts of your name
<Jet2k5> well a mini actually
<liable> tovella: and why do you say this in #ubuntu
<transgress> moj0rising: what kind of connection?
<djm62> leek`_-: so I can pay the "mp3 tax" of using more storage every time I play a file, or a once-off "iriver fee"...I don't buy hardware very often...this works out in <3 years
<Xenguy> karljp: no
<karljp> ok. well, I'm not going to either :)
<moj0rising> transgress, usb
<moj0rising> it is a kodak dx4330
<Xenguy> karljp: yet you assert that actually using someone's nick is "evil" -- why then?
<leek`_-> can anyone effectively explain to me a way i can upgrade gaim to the latest version?
<karljp> because many nicks aren't people's actual nicks,
<tovella> liable: i use ubuntu, mepis, puppylinux, damnsmall, & like different things about all of them.
<transgress> moj0rising: did you check to make sure the usb is noticed?  and did you check to see that the camera is noticed when it connects?
<Jet2k5> leek`_-, umm the source?
<Xenguy> karljp: ?
<Jet2k5> I think
<karljp> nick completion of things like XenGDUE_AKF|Sleeping
<djm62> 6 months of which will be spent saving up anyway...not everyone can view hardware as virtually free
<karljp> is disgusting and evil
<karljp> it's bad enough that people do that to their nicks
<Jet2k5> is woody the codename for ubuntus next release?
<moj0rising> ah. I'll check USB. The camera does not appear in kde's hardware manager.
<karljp> likewise with nicks like [square] 
<universal> tovella, is see, so u consider to use Gentoo
<leek`_-> Jet2k5, hmm hence why im asking... obviously i dont know how
<karljp> and ^vir^
<universal> ?
<liable> tovella: fair nuff
<moj0rising> the usb port seems to work..... my memory stick mounts.
* transgress uses ubuntu, gentoo, slackware and (soon) freesbd (again)
<Jet2k5> leek`_-, lol me nether, on debian systems there is always an easier way to do them
<Jet2k5> or not
<tovella> liable: i used to use gentoo, but after a hard drive crash, i need some more disk space to do all the stuff i want.
<Xenguy> karljp: I have no idea what you're talking about; furthermore I have never heard anyone object to nick completion before, for *any* reason.  (Perhaps you need to get a different IRC client?)
<Seveas> Jet2k5, woody is the current debian stable
<karljp> but enough from me, you may now have the last word, (though if you're in lots of channels, then you probably won't even see that this aimed at you, and so it will drift past)
<moj0rising> transgress..
<Seveas> the next ubuntu will be Breezy Badger (5.10)
<moj0rising> oops.
<Xenguy> karljp: I'm focusing on you for the moment, but not for long ;-)
<moj0rising> actually, I was lying about the memory working. seems it does not either..
* karljp chuckles
<moj0rising> so I'm checking usb.
<Jet2k5> Seveas, ok after removing the backports I can't seem to download any other apps
<Jet2k5> not even java
<transgress> heh i ordered a debian shirt last night
<Edgan> Seveas: six months away
<transgress> can't wait for that to get it
<Seveas> Jet2k5, java is not available in ubuntu
<transgress> to go with my got root hat.
<GammaRay> Seveas: so when is sonic hedgehog coming?
<Seveas> you need  other ways to install it :)
<Jet2k5> what?!?
<karljp> seveas: what?
<Jet2k5> yes it is
<raydogg> anyone use mdadm to setup linear raid up ?
<karljp> maybe not directly from ubuntu
<Jet2k5> it's in the ubuntuguide ?
<karljp> but I'm using it "right now" iykwim
<Jet2k5> yeah, not straight from ubuntu
<Jet2k5> but I removed those back ports and I can't seem to download anything
<Seveas> Jet2k5, read the JavaHOWTO on ubuntulinux.org/wiki
<Jet2k5> which kinda sucks, and I was warned about this from people that were skeptical about ubuntu
<transgress> can you do LVM with ubuntu?
<Jet2k5> Seveas, guess that would be the way to do it
<Seveas> Jet2k5, it is very easy to install java
<karljp> transgress: of course!
<Seveas> hang on..
<raydogg> For some reason, mdadm --detail /dev/md0 shows that 2 disks are added and shows correct disk space... but when i mount /dev/md0, ti only shows the size of the first disk
<karljp> though I couldn't setup lvm at install time though, which annoyed me.
<djm62> backports are a bad idea....especially on something as up-to-date as ubuntu
<transgress> karljp: without a world of hurt?
<DanglyBits> Is firefox 1.0.3 available for Hoary ?
<Seveas> DanglyBits, yes, but it's called 1.0.2
<karljp> well, I did it on debian about 4 months ago
<moj0rising> transgress, can you tell me a good way to check to see if usb is working?
<karljp> so I would damn well expect it to work on ubuntu :)
<djm62> I'll feel differently if AOL or MSN break compatibility with gaim, maybe
<Seveas> DanglyBits, 1.0.2 on ubuntu includes the 1.0.3 security patches
<transgress> karljp: yeah me too... but if they get around to that i may put ubuntu on this box when i get my new hard drive
<universal> Anlar, do u use the same itunes program for transferring the music on mp3's as on the ipod?
<transgress> moj0rising: check dmesg
<transgress> moj0rising: and syslog
<moj0rising> k..
<DanglyBits> Seveas: why not call it 1.0.3 then?
<karljp> transgress: if they get around to llvm at install time?
<transgress> karljp: yeah
<Seveas> DanglyBits, because it is not 1.0.3 :)
<karljp> they actually may, I was setting up dual boot, and the partititon table is very odd
<Anlar> universal: no, itunes does not work on linux (at least officially/legally)
<karljp> lvm is offered at setup
<karljp> just didn't work for me.
<karljp> right now, partitiion magic won't even touch my drives
<Seveas> DanglyBits, sounds confusing doesn't it :)
<karljp> so it probably does work for you on a fresh harddrive at setup quite painlessly :)
<djm62> universal: pymusique (and I think running itunes under wine is legal)
<DanglyBits> Seveas: hep..so what is 1.0.3 that is posted on mozilla.org?
<universal> Anlar, ok, but anyway what kind of mp3-player do u then prefeer buying?
<djm62> well...legal in proper countries l)
<yfir> DanglyBits: 1.0.3 will probably not appear in the Hoary repos - you'd have to wait until Breezy for that. But all the security patches of 1.0.3 are applied to 1.0.2
<cfg9976> good evening
<karljp> but yes, to clarify, LVM setup is offered at install time with ubuntu 5.04
<transgress> well i've got 80 gigs on this box and i think ima buy a 400 gig drive to add to it
<Anlar> universal: I got Jens Of Sweden. a good .ogg support and a nice beautiful design machine.
<Seveas> DanglyBits, ubuntu applied the patches of 1.0.3 before 1.0.3 was out, so you don't need 1.0.3
<karljp> except the security patch,
<karljp> cos the firelinking poc still works
<IIIEars> Agh! - I am sitting in front of Xterm - xorg didn't configure - What is the command to start screen the configuration program?
<cfg9976> are you developers of ubuntu ?
<transgress> i've got gentoo on it atm, and i love it so, but i dunno... ubuntu has been working well for me... and it's pretty decent on speed
<Seveas> IIIEars, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<karljp> gentoo is for ricers
<transgress> karljp: i'm a ricer
<DanglyBits> Seveas: i've heard about breezy..is this something I should go to in order to keep up on latest programs?
<karljp> well :)
<universal> Anlar, ok, i dont know that name... yet, but ive heard that the ipod do have problems with the battery and so
<GeneralCody> what is a ricer?
<IIIEars> Whew - MANY thanks! :)
<karljp> whatever works for you you then
<Seveas> DanglyBits, please do not do that yet
<transgress> karljp: it's nice when kde boots in like 3 seconds though
<Seveas> breezy will heavily break soon
* karljp just like to use my computer, so it's ugly, and has standard colours and stuff
<moj0rising> transgress, sorry to ask but I am not sure on how to use syslog. Is it a file?
<DanglyBits> Seveas: sorry?
<Xenguy> GeneralCody: google for -> gentoo ricer
* karljp is just boring I guess.
<transgress> moj0rising: yeah it's in /var/log  ... go in and type tail syslog
<moj0rising> cool...
<Seveas> DanglyBits, there will be a massive toolchain update soon. And if you don't understand what that measns, you should NOT use breezy yet
* djm62 just uses the damn thing...so it's attractive with standard ubuntu colours
<karljp> seveas: are they dropping in gcc4?
<Seveas> yes
<djm62> GCC4?
<DanglyBits> Seveas: are critical flaw in programs being applied to program contained in Hoary?
<Seveas> and a glibc update
<djm62> 0...0
<Seveas> DanglyBits, yes
<karljp> woo, I think I'm really going to like ubuntu
<transgress> haha i use a nonstandard theme, and a 73lab wallpaper atm...
<nickrud> me ponders just how old he's gotten
<DanglyBits> Seveas: thanks
<transgress> on this box i use blackbox and have all kinds of different shit set up
<Seveas> hoary will include security updates and serious bugfixes for the next 18 months
<karljp> debian was so smartly designed, but the world of living in sarge was just crap
<Xenguy> bye
<Xenguy> oops
<nickrud> I will conquer irc someday
<Seveas> karljp, indeed and ubuntu fills that gap :)
<transgress> karljp: yeah... i see ubuntu as debian ... just with updates
<karljp> seveas: hence me using it :
<karljp> plus a ) at the end there
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> hence /me using it too
<moj0rising> OK. I didn't find anything about usb in syslog. I did find two lines about it in dmesg...
<moj0rising> usbcore: registerd new driver usbfs
<tovella> transgress: i just hope debian takes some of those updates into the unstable branch, though.
<moj0rising> usbcore: registerd new driver hub
<buulian> this is my first time in irc, but i'm having serious problems with ubuntu
<Xenguy> transgress karljp Ubu relies on debian; you might want to ponder that dependency =)
<buulian> am i in the right place?
<cfg9976> which problems?
<Seveas> buulian, what are the problems?
<tovella> i hate the fact that many ubu.. packages don't work with debian ones.
<Seveas> buulian, yes you are :)
<buulian> i can't run .bin files
<transgress> honestly if debian could do as much as ubuntu has and stop bickering... i might use their official distro again
<Seveas> buulian, what are you trying to run?
<transgress> Xenguy: true... they do... but will they always?
<buulian> realplayer10
<transgress> ack...
<tovella> transgress: that may change with the new president - hopefully.
<transgress> the taste of proprietary software makes me gag
<buulian> what is the extension for executables
<Seveas> buulian, try chmod +x filename.bin before running it
<Xenguy> transgress: ideally, each should design their work to support the other
* nickrud ponders the 10:900 ratio
<transgress> Xenguy: why?
<GeneralCody> must say that this Hoary beats the shit out of all other Linux'es i've tried... Got my dwl-122 wireless up going and all is dandy.
<Xenguy> transgress: otherwise, something important will have been lost IMHO
<buulian> +x?
<buulian> that should do it
<djm62> yeah...debian are doing something that isn't ideal for many users,  but they're doing it reasonably well
<Seveas> chmod +x filename +bin
* yfir is one of the 900
<Seveas> that makes it executable
<Xenguy> transgress: 'more than the sum of the parts', and all that
<buulian> ok thanks i'll try it right now
<moj0rising> transgress, did you see my lines on the usb? I can print them again.
<dcraven> buulian, there is no extension for exectutables in Linux.
<transgress> moj0rising: PM them to me
<tovella> mepis does some custom pacages too, but the overwhelming bulk uses debian repositories.
<buulian> interesting
<slept> buulian there are no extensions you can use file filename to find out
<moj0rising> k..
<djm62> just remember the 300 at thermopylae ;)
<buulian> i'm used to winblows
<dcraven> buulian, file extensions are unnecessary.
<buulian> interesting
<Xenguy> buulian: you poor man
<Xenguy> :P
<buulian> yeah
<djm62> that's a ratio
<dcraven> buulian, often used, but unnecessary. Useful for humans to see filetype at a glance.
<buulian> i like programming there better right now though
<nickrud> that's not a ratio, that was nearly infinity  :)
<buulian> only because i'm not used to linux yet
<Xenguy> buulian: I chuckle in your general direction
<transgress> file ... my preferred way to see file types
<transgress> because extensions can be liars
<tovella> thank you all for your input about the non-profit for kids thing.
<tovella> gotta go shower, eat, & to work.  BYE.
<transgress> yeah me too
<djm62> nickrud: I take it you started on classical rather than modern greek?
<transgress> bye
<cfg9976> is universe and multiverse good packages ?
<Xenguy> transgress: l8r
<dcraven> buulian, not a big difference really. Depends on what language or libraries you like I suppose.
<Edgan> cfg9976: yes they are
<cfg9976> is it maintained ?
<nickrud> djm, yeah. I quit when I realized there were more grad students than undergrads
<karljp> dj: what do yo umean by the 300 at thermopylae?
<Seveas> cfg9976, usually
<Seveas> they are maintained
<Edgan> cfg9976: yes, though not timing from a security perspective
<buulian> ok, i did that in the terminal, now ust click on the file?
<Seveas> and 90% good packages
<Edgan> cfg9976: I mean timely
<moj0rising> transgress, sent.
<moj0rising> oops.
<dcraven> cfg9976, of course it's maintained. Whether they are good or not is sometimes a matter of opinion.
<keffo> how do i enable DMA for my cdburner?
<cfg9976> ok seveas
<keffo> quick
<djm62> karljp: last time I was buying hardware ;)
<Seveas> keffo, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<keffo> thanks
<transgress> okay i'll help you real quick before i go moj0rising stay in the PM
<cfg9976> are there just a copy of debian packages or are there modified for ubuntu?
<Seveas> keffo, that is: if /dev/hdc is the burner :)
<dcraven> buulian, or type "./filename" in terminal.
<Seveas> cfg9976, some are modified
<Seveas> some not
<karljp> dj: I guess I still don't understand :)
<djm62> karljp: sorry, http://www.hoplites.co.uk/html/thermopylae.html
<Edgan> cfg9976: So if you use say squirrelmail from universe, you can expect it to work, and to probably see new releases. But if a new security problem comes up, don't expect them to job on top of getting a new release out for that security problem.
<karljp> I guess I don't understand why you were referring to the battle
<Seveas> Edgan, cfg9976, the security patches will be imported from debian though
<buulian> seveas-i did that in terminal, but it still says that the file is of type unknown
<Edgan> Seveas: in a timely manner?
<Seveas> Edgan, yes
<djm62> in terms of ratios...that was 300 versus the known universe ;)
<Seveas> buulian, how are you trying to run it?
<cfg9976> ok thanks
<buulian> its on the desktop
<Edgan> Seveas: so it is basically how quickly debian moves when it comes to universe/multiverse?
<buulian> i'm just clicking on it, like in windows
<buulian> is that not right?
<Seveas> buulian, can you paste the output of ls -al ~/Desktop in a private message please
<karljp> and you felt like one of the 300 last time you were buying hardware?
<Seveas> Edgan, usually
<Seveas> sometimes ubuntu is faster
<Seveas> sometimes debian
<karljp> whoah, I think I really missed something, and now we're spamming the channel rehashing it :)
<transgress> hey i don't have my ubuntu box up right now
<Edgan> Seveas: What is the common amount of time? hours, days, weeks?
<transgress> can someone tell me if there is a digikam package
<Seveas> edgan, depends
<slept> I'm looking for a package with wich I can read keycodes for volume keys .. , I know there is /was one in debian but I  can't even find it there is keycodes the wrong expression to look for ?
<Seveas> there really is nothing to say about that
<Seveas> but no more than days i guess
<karljp> xev
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian # ls -al Desktop
<buulian> total 5672
<buulian> drwxrwxrwx   2 root    root       4096 2005-04-23 12:00 .
<buulian> drwxr-xr-x  30 buulian buulian    4096 2005-04-23 12:03 ..
<buulian> -rwxr-xr-x   1 buulian buulian 5787204 2005-04-23 12:00 RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian #
<Seveas> slept, what kind of hardware do you have?
<karljp> run xev, then move the mouse over the window that pops up
<karljp> and push the button
<Edgan> Seveas: sounds better than I expected
<karljp> if nothing comes up in the terminal you started for,
<cavediver> Hi! Is there a program in Ubuntu that can create and seed torrents ?
<djm62> slept: do you need to know the key codes? you can set shortcuts in gnome without knowing them
<karljp> then your current keyboard driver doesn't know about those keycodes at all.
<Edgan> cavediver: bittorrent
<Seveas> buulian, can you, in a terminal type: ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<karljp> and yes, if you use gnome keyboard shortcuts, _and_ it has options for what you want to do (not always) the keycode is not so important
<buulian> let me try
<djm62> it does have volume options, which is all I have
<Seveas> karljp that's not completely true
<cavediver> Edgan: I have that installed, but i can't find out which program to start or what to do. I'd like a gui program
<djm62> (other hotkey-thingmies aren't supported on linux for hp nx9020)
<Seveas> karljp, setkeycodes can help...
<blueyed> transgress, yes there's a digikam package.
<cfg9976> are they ubuntu developers talking on this channel ? I just wonder me
<Seveas> i need that to make my volume keys work
<Edgan> cavediver: /usr/bin/btmaketorrentgui.py
<buulian> it says that the command is not found
<Seveas> cfg9976, sometimes they are
<djm62> cfg9976: I think generally not...just fellow-travellers
<Seveas> buulian, there seems to be a problem with the .bin file...
<buulian> i can get the rpm
<slept> seveas : it shouldn't depend on the hw ,logitech keyboard but I don't want to try all numbers
<transgress> blueyed: thanks
<DoppleGanger> mwa ha ha
<cfg9976> ok Seveas
<Seveas> slept, 'easiest' thing to do is google to see hoe others did did it
<buulian> ok
<cfg9976> Seveas, I ask me how the developers talk one to the other, to work in ubuntu ?
<djm62> actually (though I'll probably never use them) does anyone know how I might get shortcut keys working on the HP nx9020? I don't think it's happening out of ay box
<dcraven> buulian, this might be of some use too --> http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<cfg9976> my english is not perfect may be
<Seveas> cfg9976, another IRC channel, mailing lists (both public and internal) and phone...
<dcraven> buulian, I suggest you bookmark that page.
<Seveas> djm62, dunno if it will work, but on my HP nc6000 i need setkeycodes for the volume keys, the others work from the keyboard sortcut menu in gnome
<cfg9976> phone, lol :-) , they can spend hours, isn't it ?
<Seveas> cfg9976, for long conversations they use irc :)
<Seveas> or the ubuntu conferences
<buulian> awesome!
<buulian> thanks, dcraven!
<GeneralCody> ubuntu is superior
<cfg9976> of course lol
<dcraven> buulian, anytime.
<jg> anyone here give me help with gnome and nfs?  I'm trying to get my home directories mounted remotely, and having trouble....
<cfg9976> I presume all is in english
<redduck666> GeneralCody, superior to what?
<Seveas> cfg9976, most
<karljp> anyone know how to make openoffice show the filename anywhere?
<buulian> omg its working!
<GeneralCody> redduck666, to the other linux'es I've tried
<buulian> you're the best!
<karljp> it doesn't show it on the title bar, or in any of the menus that I can find.
<redduck666> GeneralCody, tried gentoo?
<karljp> I have to go into file properties,
<dcraven> buulian, it's Ubuntu's fault that it works, not mine ;P
* Xenguy stabs redduck666 
<cfg9976> does somebody knows tuxracer?
<cens0red> redduck666 gentoo = real hackers distro no?
<dcraven> cens0red, no.
<cfg9976> I have no sound with it in ubuntu
<GeneralCody> redduck666, I gave that up. too much of a hassle to install on multiple machines...
<Xenguy> cens0red: real ricer ;-)
<buulian> yeah, but i have to thank the messanger
<shannon> Hi - ubuntu uses SoundJuicer with cdparanoia by default, am I right in thinking this results in slow cd ripping (but with good audio quality, error checking) as compared to using something else like lame?
<dcraven> cens0red, same stuff, just source based.
<redduck666> cens0red, gentoo=pain in the ass to install, i just wanted to know wether it is worth it
<Seveas> shannon, lame is not a ripper
* cens0red boggles at that everybody in #ubuntu is spamming for gentoo
<karljp> lame is an encoder
<Seveas> and decoder
<Seveas> so: codec :)
<nickrud> karljp, you mean an already open document? the titlebar here has the file name
<shannon> aah, lame is an encoder. And cdparanoia is a ripper but not an encoder?
<djm62> Seveas: how did you get the keycodes? I have the opposite problem...volume keys are fine
<karljp> my title bar has the document title, from file properties, not the filename :(
<redduck666> cens0red, wasn't intened as spam
<dcraven> spamming? I thought you asked.
<djm62> Seveas: rather, the scancodes
<karljp> but yeah, an already open document.
<cens0red> well other than ubuntu, I've used mandrake. Ubuntu passes water over it, to use a metaphor.
<karljp> hmm it works when it can edit the file
<Seveas> djm62, if you knw the scancodes, you can set the keycodes
<cens0red> redduck666 lol. Probably not. Just looked like it to someone who caught the tail end of the conversation.
<karljp> but for readonly files it seems to show the doc title, not the filename
<karljp> hooray for consistency
<nickrud> ah, I don't assign titles to documents :)
<djm62> Seveas: yeah...I mistyped: where can I get scancodes?
<karljp> try xev first,
<Seveas> karljp, no good for this purpose
<karljp> not even for dj?
<Seveas> there was a command you could type in a real terminal
<djm62> I remembered right....xev still inert
<Seveas> forgot its name though :S
<slept> karljp thanks
<cens0red> what would be a better distro for a server? ubuntu or debian?
<Seveas> ubuntu
<karljp> define "server"
<dcraven> cens0red, flip a coin.
<karljp> or look at what you actually want to serve
<Seveas> djm62, was your laptop the hp one?
<busfahrer> cens0red: Debian.
<cens0red> karljp well for me it means a system I would set up to run apache. It's got to be stable as a pyramid, and needs no desktop.
<Seveas> cens0red, ubuntu with server install
<cens0red> Seveas there is an option to install as a server in the install wizard?
<djm62> Seveas: yes
<Edgan> cens0red: taking everything into account debian, but ubuntu is close. It also depends on how and what you do with the server.
<Seveas> cens0red, yes, search the wiki on how to do it
<Seveas> djm62, try e00a and e008
<karljp> bah, openoffice is quirky.  who thought that word completion was a good idea?  and thought that experience should try to to complete to experienced.
<djm62> Seveas: I need /slightly/ more context than that...try it where? the volume keys work fine
<dcraven> karljp, if that stuff annoys, you might prefer Abiword.
<Seveas> djm62, they work without fiddling in linux?
<shannon> Will I get faster CD ripping if I use cdda2wav as compared to cdparanoia?
<Seveas> djm62, i found the scancodes for my hp laptop via google :) you can use setkeycodes to map them to keycodes (add that to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh)
<Edgan> cens0red: I think ubuntu will likely be where it needs to be when it gets to 5.10
<djm62> Seveas: well, you have to set them in gnome preferences to do vol up/down/mute, but no other fiddling.  I have an array of buttons along the top of the keyboard that just sit there
<Seveas> djm62, google for your scancodes
<Seveas> djm62, maybe this gives some context (the howto for another type of hp laptop) http://www.cs.duke.edu/~reynolds/nc6000-linux.html
<Seveas> brb
<Resonant> Anyone remember the Active Desktop feature from Windows 98+? Is their any replacement for that in Linux?
<paul__> can anyone here help me set up support for a joypad in xmame?
<cens0red> Edgan where does it "need" to be?
<Edgan> cens0red: For what I do, it needs real software raid support and a few other things.
<Seveas> Resonant, what are you trying to achieve? a webpage on your desktop?
<karljp> seveas: and what's wrong with that?
<Seveas> karljp, hm?
<karljp> active desktop was unstable as hell, but it a reasonably nice idea.
<Seveas> karljp, i don't say that it's bad...
<karljp> sorry, the way you wrote it I thought you were questioning why he wanted something like ad
<Seveas> just wanted to know the purpose...
<Edgan> cens0red: for now Ubuntu makes a great laptop OS, decent desktop OS, and an not so good server OS.
<transgress> okay anyone running wireless here?
<Seveas> transgress, /me
<Edgan> cens0red: At least for me
<Resonant> Seveas, pretty much.
<djm62> transgress: not at the moment, but I was yesterdayt
<Seveas> WPA/802.1x/WEP and ndiswrapper worked
<Resonant> I want to display http://www.ogame.org/ on my desktop
<transgress> okay cool
<Amaranth> Edgan: What's wrong with an Ubuntu server?
<karljp> transgress: /me is
<Resonant> To see resources for the game itself.
<Seveas> Resonant, sorry, can't help with that....
<dcraven> transgress, same.
<transgress> Seveas: when you set it up did you have to know the essid?
<transgress> or anyone
<Edgan> Amaranth: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4944
<karljp> ndiswrapper 1.1 no wep or antything.
<karljp> no, not when it was working properly
<Seveas> transgress, yes you need to know the essid
<transgress> basically i wanna test mine and i'm going to a friends that has it, but he isn't home and i don't know the essid, but he doesn't have wep or anything on it
<karljp> when it was working properly, the gnome panel applet for network interfaces already had the essid in the drop down for me.
<Raskall> I am using laptop-net to detect when I plug a cable into my ethernet port and bring up the interface. But this gives some trouble since I have a wlan-card too. i want to take down the wlan interface when I take the eth interface up. Anyone knows a hack for this?
<Seveas> transgress, you can scan for the ssid :)
<stuNNed> how can i get burning iso in nautilus to select burner speed?
<karljp> seveas: does your AP not broadcast the essid?
<transgress> Seveas: how do i do that?
<karljp> iwlist scanning
<djm62> transgress: essid any will find it if it's broadcast
<transgress> djm62: okay cool
<Seveas> hmm good one
<Seveas> but too unsecure for me :)
<karljp> raskall: do you actually want to take it down?
<transgress> so i can just use that little gnome applet to set up the wireless then?
<karljp> raskall: I thought the default interface metrics would take care of that automatically.
<Raskall> karljp: theres no need to have it activated.
<karljp> transgress: I did.
<Seveas> transgress, yes, if you need no security or just WEP
<karljp> raskall: fair enough :)
<transgress> karljp: rock hard.  thanks.
<transgress> Seveas: yeah it's wide open... he lives in the boonies
<djm62> Seveas: you don't communicate anything important unencrypted over a wired connection anyway, do you?
<Seveas> if you need WPA/RSN or 802.1x not :)
<karljp> how did you go with the laptop-cable thing too?
<Raskall> karljp: both interfaces get an ip, but the routing table gets fsckd up. Cant see my lan.
<karljp> I'd really like to use that with my eth0 port.
<Seveas> djm62, over wired i doo, but not wireless
<stuNNed> how can i get burning iso in nautilus to select burner speed?
<cens0red> Edgan what, specifically, is wrong with it as a server OS?
<karljp> I think it's lame, to use a polite word, that ubuntu spends a minute trying to dhcpdiscover on an ethernet interface with no cable plugged in.
<djm62> anyone in cafe nero is free to see my web browsing habits...
<Raskall> karljp: I just "apt-get install laptop-net"ed and it worked. :)
<EddieX> stuNNed, Go to Program -> System -> Configuration ed. -> nautilus
<karljp> so you can actually have your eth0 intf enabled at boot and it works as you'd expect?
<DeeBs> grr
<Raskall> karljp: yup.
<Seveas> karljp, planned to be fixed for breezy :)
<karljp> I've got mine disabled presently, that would be nice.
<karljp> seveas: good to hear.
<DeeBs> anyone, an archive program that'll understand .exe
<karljp> unzip
<karljp> depends on the exe
<DeeBs> wireless drivers
<karljp> exe's could be packaged with all sorts of things
<Edgan> cens0red: One thing is https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4944
<Seveas> karljp, if you know a bit about the working of ifup you can fix it yourself :)
<Raskall> karljp: and when I take the laptop out of the docking it takes the eth0 down and when I plug it back in it takes the eth up.
<karljp> seveas: I've heard I can, but that's not what I'm using linux for :)
<Seveas> :)
<karljp> I'm using linux to use it, not to fiddle with settings,
<Edgan> cens0red: It could also use more server packages in main.
<karljp> raskall: nifty!
<Edgan> cens0red: squirrelmail would be good
<karljp> deebs: unzip worked for my wireless drvers (broadcom 4306)
<DeeBs> thats my exact card
<djm62> Raskall: how much configuration does it take?
<DeeBs> which drivers did you use?
<Raskall> maybe a "pre-up ifdown eth0; rmmod orinoco_pci will do?
<karljp> deebs: http://www.hoplites.co.uk/html/thermopylae.html
<karljp> oops
<karljp> fucking hell
<karljp> why can't X have one goddamn cutbuffer instead of two
<Raskall> djm62: if you have only the one nick its no config at all. at least it wasnt for me. Ubuntu installed and started everything with just "apt-get install laptop-net"
<djm62> mmm....helpful link ;)
<karljp> deebs: r81433
<DeeBs> and it works fine i take it
<nickrud> explains why debian's not going anywhere :)
<karljp> couldn't tell yo uthe url sorry,
<DeeBs> i'll try those ones
<nickrud> s/anywhere/away
<karljp> yeah, not doing anything fancy, not even wep
<karljp> but works great.
<cavediver> Anyone know if there is a java-plugin to ff for 64bits systems in the pipe ?
<karljp> it was a showstopper for this install of linux
<cavediver> I hate not being able to play online-poker in my ubuntu :=)
<karljp> oh, and I couldn't get it to work on the livecd,
<Edgan> cavediver: there is a java 1.4.2 amd64 plugin from blackdown
<karljp> so don't try :)
<DeeBs> i downloaded the wmp54GS driver that the ndiswrapper site recommends, but i'll take an in person "it works" over that any day
<cavediver> It's not working so good.
<Edgan> cavediver: still no 64bit flash though
<stuNNed> EddieX: sorry, where again?
<cavediver> Edgan: yes i know, but i have flash :=)
<Edgan> cavediver: You could install firefox 32bit in a chroot
<djm62> macromedia are terrible for that...nothin' but x86
<cavediver> Edgan: that seems complicated.
<EddieX> stuNNed, Lets take it private then
<stuNNed> EddieX: ok
<Edgan> cavediver: There are detailed insturctions
<reagleBRKLN> java startup is slow in freemind, azureus, limewire, etc. is there a way to speed that up? stick something in a ramdisk, have the libs stay in memory?
<nickrud> flash gets installed only when I need it, than it goes away :)
<Zugot> with udev where are my logical volumes?  i can see them with vgdisplay, but i can't find them to mount them
<dip> anyone know of any good pic ide controllers ?
<karljp> deebs: mine's actually a dell truemobile 1350, I've been quite confused as to how well the different drivers work with each other :)
<Edgan> cavediver: ubuntu really needs multi-arch, but multi-arch won't be in ubuntu until debain does it first.
<Seveas> edgan, not true
<Seveas> ubuntu has done many things before debian did
<DeeBs> I'll try the ones you have, not a big deal to switch over if they don't ork like i want em to
<karljp> I mean, how well does a dell 1350 bcm4306 XP driver work with an an actuall wmp54gs and so forth
<Edgan> Seveas: Not what everthing I have read as said
<bassMonkey> are the backports repositories down?
<Seveas> x.org, gnome 2.10 to name a few
<Edgan> Seveas: when it comes to multi-arch
* karljp shrugs
<djm62> Seveas: those are less difficult than multi-arch, I think
<bassMonkey> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<Edgan> Seveas: I wasn't talking about debain doing everything first, just multi-arch
<Seveas> bassMonkey, bacports suck, don't use them....
<Seveas> they cause breakages all over the place
<Edgan> Seveas: backports are pretty much required for things like gaim
<Seveas> Edgan, gaim works like a charm here
<Seveas> without backports
<Edgan> Seveas: for now
<djm62> Edgan: only if you use unstable protocols
<karljp> reagle: are you on java 1.4, or 1.5?
<bassMonkey> Seveas: that's my choice, do you know about their situation?
<reagleBRKLN> karljp 1.5
<karljp> ahh, well can't help then :)
<karljp> don't use 1.4 :)
<Edgan> djm62: Well, MSN and Yahoo are popular but unstable in a sense
<reagleBRKLN> huh, oh, yes 1.5 is already better than 1.4
<djm62> yahoo is terrible...MSN will keep working until breezy is close to release I reckon
<reagleBRKLN> startup still sucks though. which there was something like oooqs for java
<djm62> I gave up on yahoo because of the constant breakage
<bassMonkey> ok, it seems they're moving to a new server, that explains it...
<karljp> are there any clients beside gaim?
<Seveas> karljp, there's amsn for msn
<Edgan> djm62: I am on all the networks. Non-geek friends end up spread across them all
<Seveas> dunno about others
<transgress> clients for what besides gaim?
<djm62> then again, apple are putting/have put jabber into iChat
<Edgan> karljp: yeah, kontact I think is the kde im client
<fangorious> how do I run memtest from the install cd?
<Edgan> fangorious: I don't think you can
<transgress> i use jabber for my needs... rarely get on aim anymore, but i psi for all... or gossip on my lappy
<djm62> Edgan: I too have a few networks (including, god help me, gadu-gadu)...yahoo is far too much effort, easier to phone
<Edgan> djm62: I am using skype more and more these days
<EddieX> fangorious, Check your boot options if it is available otherwise you could fetch the memtest?s official iso and boot with
<Edgan> EddieX: I checked the boot options didn't see it
<EddieX> fangorious, i think it is F1 or something at boot. (memtest86.com) i think
<djm62> Edgan: I tried it briefly, but never got past "how novel" since I don't know anyone that can install software
<aeho> I have one simple question: in http://icculus.org/duke3d/ what dir "Copy the installed game dir to your Linux system" does mean?
<EddieX> Edgan, ok, then i guess you have to fetch their iso or install Ubuntu :) I prefer Ubuntu though ;)
<Jet2k5> what packages do I need to view videos?
<Jet2k5> w32codecs?
<aeho> I mean what system dir it means
<djm62> Jet2k5: depends on the video format...
<Edgan> djm62: It is far more than a novelty now. You can call real number out from it, and get your own number for people to call in to you. They also have phones that support skype, so you don't have to use a headset
<EddieX> Jet2k5, should do it, and a player for the movies, i use totem-xine works fine
<Jet2k5> yeah
<karljp> edgan: real numbers where?
<karljp> just in +1?
<Jet2k5> just like .wmv .mpg
<liable> Jet2k5: yes just download them, they wont hurt you
<tovella> Jet2k5: i used mplayer even without w32codecs
<djm62> Jet2k5: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Jet2k5> some videos form abum.com
<Jet2k5> k thanks
<Edgan> karljp: As in (area code) number
<karljp> yes, but only in the +1 country code?
<Edgan> karljp: no, world wide, but obviously not in all countries, and not even in all area codes in the US
<Edgan> karljp: I can't get a local number here yet, but my father can and has
<karljp> this is with the skypeout stuff?
<djm62> Edgan: even if it was just more widespread on pc to pc it would be more than a novelty...but I still wouldn't know anyone that could install software, and you can't out-design a plain old telephone
<Edgan> karljp: skypein, skypeout is like per minute long distance
<Edgan> djm62: You can get plain old phones that support skype.
<Edgan> djm62: They just use your broadband instead of phone line
<djm62> Edgan: I already have a phone though...this is scotland, not california, we're not getting pelted with new-tech at reasonable prices
<qkslvrwolf> lol
<qkslvrwolf> djm62, lol
<hor> I want to to mount a directory of another PC with NFS. when i enter "mount -t nfs 192.168.0.2:/test /test", *nothing* happens. Any ideas?
<djm62> qkslvrwolf: caledonian?
<nickrud> at least europe has better wireless phones, I hear
<Edgan> djm62: what does your number start with? 020?
<ompaul> djm62, you can get a number - skype in you can skype out to almost any location on planet earth for a couple of cent - typically there are over 1.7 million people connected at any one time
<_guMuTpoB> I installed ubuntu i have no option to boot into my other OS , how can I add it ?
<djm62> nickrud: mobile phones, you mean? yeah, they're ubiquitous and good...also used for micropayments here
<nickrud> micropayments??
<ompaul> djm62 what is the value of a micropayment?
<sproingie> microscopic ;)
<djm62> ompaul, Edgan: at no point have I suggested that I "couldn't" do it...just that it would be expensive to make it as easy as phoning
<ompaul> djm62, well I take calls on a land line but I make a lot of calls on skype
<Edgan> I don't have a land line. Just my cable, dsl, cell phone, and skype.
<abinadid> anybody running xlink kai????
<ompaul> Edgan, you look like you could use asterix :-)
<Edgan> ompaul: I tried asterix@home, it sucked
<aninha> can someone please help me
<ompaul> Edgan, how so?
<EddieX> How do i activate subtitle in totem-xine? ;)
<stuNNed> EddieX: check the xine_config or something in your ~?
<ompaul> aninha, what is the question?
<djm62> besides, I'd hate to get stuck if skype started charging and changing protocol...if a free equivalent turns up, I'd be more willing to invest money in hardware
<aninha> i installed firestarter, shared the connection but the other computer doesnt seem to connect
<EddieX> stuNNed, Hehe, ok :)
<Edgan> ompaul: gui wasn't enough, text configs are as bad as sendmail cf, sound quality was low, it was buggy, etc
<stuNNed> EddieX: one sec
<_guMuTpoB> how can I add other os options to grub ?
<aninha> do i have to put something in the gateway
<aninha> of the pc that is sharing
<abinadid> could like anybody helpme with xlink kai????
<stuNNed> EddieX: /home/user/.gnome2/totem_config
<Edgan> djm62: free as in beer or speach?
<karljp> which one is that meant to mean
<EddieX> stuNNed, ok
<karljp> when was the last time you saw free beer
<djm62> Edgan: speech...I'd pay for that
* karljp hates that choice
<aninha> ompaul, and do i have to put a gateway on the host
<djm62> libre, pas gratuit ;)
<Edgan> djm62: The closest is asterix.
<nickrud> karljp, you don't go to the right parties :)
<ompaul> Edgan, I have seen the configs - but I have a lot of telco work in my past :-) so that was not an issue, quality I'll give you that as a minus point big time
<karljp> the beer there isn't realyl free either
<Jimmothy> i'm having trouble with libdvdcss
<karljp> you're expected to provide witty entertainment
<ompaul> aninha, I don't know that software
<Jimmothy> its installed but not working
<nickrud> yeah, you reciprocate
<djm62> the beer helps with that
<karljp> so not free, some would say
<aninha> its somekind of firewall
<Jet2k5> ok, now I don't have any sound from totem
* karljp chuckles
<aninha> its in the ubuntu repositories
* djm62 wittily staggers about like a latter-day oscar wilde
<Jet2k5> video plays fine with the plugin, but not with sound
<aninha> well...thanks anyway
<karljp> who stole the cork to my dinner?
<ompaul> aninha, maybe so but I do not know the software
<nickrud> sorry, aninha
<schasi> who stole the food to my dinner?
<aninha> thank u guys
<inva|id> where do I change the value of localhost.localdomain
<aninha> u always do help
<aninha> thanks
<Edgan> ompaul: I have heard of some really cool asterix setups, and that a lot of computers are getting into the busy of setting it up for companies. But it needs to improve a lot.
<karljp> just for laughs, has anyone got sound working in java1.5 on ubuntu?
<liable> inva|id: /etc/hosts
<ompaul> aninha, if you wait a while maybe someone who knows it will be able to help
<karljp> edgan: yeah, it should, just like commerical voip has gotten better by leaps and bounds
<inva|id> liable: ty
<Jet2k5> anyone?
<karljp> you just need to wait for there to be more professionals using voip systems and wnating better ones, and more people getting used to the setups and wanting them.
<ompaul> Edgan, I have seen it in some cool setups :-) but I have not used it at home
<aninha> ill do that then
<karljp> open source has developer motivation problems at times.
<Edgan> karljp: there is also the sip vs. iax(2) mess. Where everyone uses sip, but should be using something like iax2
<karljp> don't even start with me :)
<foxiness> hi all
<karljp> does skype use sip or their own thing?
<Edgan> own
<karljp> that's what I thought
<Xenguy> karljp: their own thing AFAIK
<karljp> I seem to remember some people at work bitching about that.
<karljp> cos they had sip handsets, and stuff,
<Anlar> karjljp: tweaked sip, incompatible.
<Burgundavia> some wierd propietary protocol
<Xenguy> karljp: it's very proprietary
<karljp> free! but not open
<Anlar> karljp: they built their own authentication & encryption stuff on it..
<karljp> perhaps worse than simply paytoplay
<Edgan> karljp: yeah, skype is incompatiable, but from my perspective a superior product to packet8/vonage, etc
<karljp> as it encourages a lock in.
<ompaul> my view is that this convergence stuff will change the way we communicate much more than the internet has done - we will see huge companies just doing data and small companies doing voice (well maybe)
<Jet2k5> anyone, my sounds isn't working :(
<liable> Jet2k5: in what?
<karljp> ompaul: things are chanigng, but I'm not sure I follow what you mean about big and small companies
<karljp> no big company is goingn to be content to just be a data carrier and let someone else do the value add downthe line
<ompaul> karljp, well the bandwidth provision will be large companies letting space to small 'local' providers
<foxiness> if i move or copy one 1000 files on folder 1000 and 1000 include 500 the same on my 1000 , if i try to do cp -a /home/foxiness/1000 than he will ask me 500 times :) , n n n n
<karljp> you mean, like right now?
<Edgan> foxiness: disable interactive
<Edgan> foxiness: or use -f in that case
<ompaul> karljp, no in the near future joe bloggs getting an account with a big telco will not happen
<foxiness> Edgan, -f is this force "is this no or yes" than
<Edgan> foxiness: it neutralizes -i, which causes it to ask yes or no
<Edgan> foxiness: so cp -af /home/foxiness/1000
<Jet2k5> liable, in totem
<Jet2k5> I downloaded w32codecs and totem-xine
<Edgan> foxiness: personally I just disable the alias that enables -i in the first place
<ompaul> karljp, the existing telco companies will become more like shells of themselves - bandwidth will be the measure not the amount of calls - and call solutions will become more varied
<ompaul> karljp, s/call/voice/
<liable> Jet2k5: change the sound driver?
<Jet2k5> liable, I don't understand
<Jet2k5> sounds works
<Jet2k5> like I'm lisenign to music
<Jet2k5> but not in totem
<Jet2k5> and when I first started totem, it kept on crashing
<karljp> ompaul: again, you mean like today :)
<foxiness> Edgan, thanks , great trick
<hussam> ubuntu comes with xscreensaver 4.16. will installing 4.21 from debian.org unstable work?
<ompaul> karljp, that is not the method everywhere today
<fejaor> how can I configure the resolution of my monitor if ubuntu just give me the option of 640x480??
<karljp> the existing major telco companies in most theatres are mostly datanetworks now, and
<Edgan> hussam: maybe, though ubuntu seems to customize it nicely
<karljp> they still have large ss5 networks sure,
<liable> Jet2k5: totem has a configuration/preferences tab?
<karljp> but they do heaps and heaps and heaps of data network, and also do voice,
<nickrud> hussam, not a good idea
<karljp> voice sells, they'r enot going to stop doing it.
<Edgan> fejaor: does it know the correct monitor?
<fejaor> yes
<hussam> nickrud: why?
<foxiness> Edgan, some times i need to say to all no and some times yes how can i do that
<fejaor> I just reinstall ubuntu and this is new for me cause on the last installation, it allowed me to change it for different configurations
<hussam> nickrud: aren't they compatible?
<Jet2k5> yeah but they didn't do anything
<nickrud> hussam, maybe, but maybe not.
<Edgan> fejaor: then try screen resolution from the menus, if that doesn't work, you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> hussam, when I use debian unstable, I use debian unstable
<nickrud> when I use ubuntu, I use ubuntu :)
<fejaor> that's what I already tried....screen resolution but didn't work
<Edgan> foxiness: all yes, -f, all no, ctrl-c
<Edgan> fejaor: and hence it probably doesn't know your monitor correctly
<liable> schasi: gprs?
<schasi> huh?
<schasi> what do you mean?
<fejaor> how can I change the configuration or the file in order to set the monitor correctly if this is the problem?
<fejaor> how can I fix this?
<Edgan> fejaor: You need to know your monitors horizontal and vertical numbers
<Edgan> fejaor: what monitor
<foxiness> after i install ubuntu i can not access fedora
<Edgan> foxiness: haha
<fejaor> well my monitor allowx the 600, 1024 and the rest of them that I don't remember
<Jaromba> Could I install Ubuntu on an old Pentium 200MMX?
<slept> hussam you can always get sourcecode and compile it yourself and make packages out of that but the dependencies and their versions have to be correct - it's not worth it for screensavers
<Edgan> foxiness: You will need to decide which is going to be your distro to handle grub. You can't have both using grub. Also hopefully you still actually have both installed
<qkslvrwolf_> Jaromba, how much ram?
<Edgan> fejaor: I mean as in model
<Jaromba> 192MB.
<Jet2k5> liable, nope still nothing
<hussam> slept: I guess I'll just try it on my test machine.
<fejaor> is an AMPTRON CS17
<qkslvrwolf_> it would probably work ok but its not gonna be snappy
<karljp> what's the script that helps you setup links in /etc/rcX?
<equim--> fejaor.. I had the same problem when I installed earlier today
<nickrud> karljp, update-rc.d
<karljp> ta
<equim--> I just had to add my monitors horizontal and vertical scan rates to the xorg.conf file
<slept> fejaor: you can use read-edid to find out your monitors capabillities , use  sudo get-edid |parse-edid
<karljp> so update-rc.d name remove leaves the script in /etc/init.d but gets rid of all the links from rcX?
<Jaromba> qkslvrwolf_ Is it possible to use a leaner Window Manager than Gnome?
<nickrud> yes
<fejaor> it is extrange because is the latest edition of ubuntu...I just downloaded yesterday....but with the one I had (I downloaded about a month ago) It worked without a problem
<cavediver> qkslvrwolf_: yes, apt-get install xfce4 for example
<nickrud> karljp, if you want it to stay over an upgrade, leave the kill link in 6
<cavediver> qkslvrwolf_: then choose cfce in session manager in gdm.
<nickrud> if there are no links in any rcx, the upgrade will recreate them all
<fejaor> the command is not working
<karljp> don't really care, it's webfsd, I want to be able to start it when I want, not run it at bootup on /var/ftp all the time.
<karljp> and dpkg-reconfigure wasn't any help with that
<slept> fejaor, did you install read-edid ?
<Jaromba> qkslvrwolf_: Thanks - I will give it a try.
<fejaor> I just installed ubuntu and don't know if read-edid is in the original package of ubuntu
<DeeBs> crap
<karljp> hmm, tha twas specatularly unsuccessful.
<Edgan> fejaor: http://www.amptron.com/html/monitor_cs17display.html
<slept> fejaor, it isn#t you have to install it
<karljp> ls rc* | grep 'S.*webfs' | wc -l == 4
<fejaor> how?
<DeeBs> ok, trying to make ndiswrapper, the wiki tells me to just go make deb
<Edgan> fejaor: that url has the horiz and vert numbers
<DeeBs> but it fails and gives me: dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<fejaor> ok.....do I have to download the driver for this, Edgan??
<DeeBs> code 65280
<Edgan> fejaor: no
* nickrud is amazed he could actually read that command
<fejaor> so what's next??
<Edgan> fejaor: just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root and change it to have the correct numbers
<karljp> hmm, webfsd vs webfs was my problem.
<slept> fejaor, go to a terminal, sudo apt-get install read-edid, then do  sudo get-edid |parse-edid
<karljp> 0 now, much better :)
<fejaor> done
<Levander> The parted manual says that if I resize a partition, I need to rebuild grub's Stage2 file.  Anybody got any idea how to do this?
<qkslvrwolf> my interent is all jacked up today
<qkslvrwolf> arrrgh!
<fejaor> now what?
<fejaor> I have the capability of 1024x768
<Edgan> fejaor: do what I said above
<Anlar> sigh.
<nanophase> hi
<abinadid> anybody running xlink kai???
<fejaor> what's exactly the thing I have to change from the file edgan??
<Resonant> Anyone got any clue when there will be new deb packages of the new ATi drivers?
<Edgan> fejaor: the monitor's horiz and vert numbers, which you can get from the url above
<nickrud> fejaor, if you like I can walk you through that on a private chat
<hans_> i just installed realplayer and wanted to start it by using the shortcut but nothing happened. can anybody help?
<abinadid> that is the only aplication i need to to use
<Edgan> fejaor: then you need to change the supported resolutions in the display section at the end of the file
<Resonant> I've never had luck with building from source and ATi on Ubuntu.
<spine> has anyone installed a quickview cam on hoary?
<X|rtam> hey everybody - I'm super new to linux, and I'm just looking for a little starter help - I just downloaded the Ubuntu ISO, and I thought, if I booted with the cd, that I could start it up without affecting my current OS... but I tried it and it just seems as though it's trying to format/install... or am I just losing it?
<Resonant> spine: Have you just tried plugging it in? Hotplug should auto-modprobe the drivers.
<fejaor> sure nickrud...thanks
<nanophase> X|rtam:  you want the Live CD then :0
<nanophase> X|rtam:  not the install CD
<X|rtam> aahh, thats what I thought I downloaded... my bad
<Resonant> Xlrtam, yep, get the LiveCD.
<spine> Resonant: yeah didn't work Gnomemeeting doesn't see any devices
<stuNNed> X|rtam: afaik i don't know if you can resize your other OS install, can you guys?
<stego> Why does the Guide's way of installing the nvidia drivers not comment out 'Load "dri"' in xorg.conf? The nvidia instructions tell you to do so. Do I need it commented?
<Resonant> What did dmesg say when you plugged it in?
<X|rtam> do you have a link?
<hans_> i just installed realplayer and wanted to start it by using the shortcut but nothing happened. can anybody help?
<nanophase> X|rtam:  me? no
<Lufomir> checked http://www.hugon.7u.pl
<spine> Resonant: one sec I'll let you know
<fejaor> well edgan, the screen resolution in the last part of the file indicates that I have all the resolutions correctly
<X|rtam> oh... got it
<X|rtam> thanks guys
<X|rtam> appreciate it
<fejaor> send me the request again nickrud
<Resonant> NO problem.
<qkslvrwolf> hans_, did you install from an ubuntu repository?
<Resonant> Er, sticky shift key. :-X
<Edgan> fejaor: what about the monitor numbers above?
<hans_> yes from the hoary repository
<fejaor> Section "Monitor"
<fejaor> 	Identifier	"B1770NSL"
<fejaor> 	Option		"DPMS"
<fejaor> EndSection
<fejaor> that's what I got on my monitor section
<qkslvrwolf> in that case I don't know...I had some problems with some stuff that I just dl'ed and installed...
<wbeck85> hey, anyone have any trouble reading windows partitions lately? NTFS and VFat?
<Edgan> fejaor: you need something more like
<qkslvrwolf> sorry dude
<rob111> help
<rob111> on 2 counts
<rob111> firstly my firefox has stopped working
<rob111> it wont load up
<rob111> any ideas
<wbeck85> have you installed anything since itstopped working, rob?
<rob111> not that i can think of
<wbeck85> weird
<rob111> im trying to get wireles network up
<rob111> and its giving m hell
<nanophase> rob111:  start it from a terminal and see what it says
<rob111> whats the command at terminal window
<wbeck85> mozilla-firefox
<Lufomir> checked http://www.hugon.7u.pl
<slept> wbeck85, did you mount -t ntfs?
<rob111> libxpt: bad magic header in input file; found '', expected 'XPCOM\nTypeLib\r\n\032'
<spine> Resonant: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<wbeck85> hmmm, ill try it, thanks slept
<rob111> is it possible to use get-apt to d/l a copy
<nanophase> rob111:  apt-get install
<spine> Resonant: any clue?
<rob111> then firefox on the end
<nanophase> yeah
<GeneralCody> can someone help me out? How to set DMA parameters for /dev/hdc? tried hdparm -d /dev/hdc, but I can only get and not set the parameter...
<hans_> i just installed realplayer and wanted to start it by using the shortcut but nothing happened. can anybody help?
<rob111> just says it already latest version
<crimsun> GeneralCody: -d1
<djm62> GeneralCody: you should be using -d1
<GeneralCody> crimsun, thanx
<GeneralCody> crimsun, knew it was something I forgot...
<wbeck85> @slept> how would i do that? "&sudo mount -t ntfs" or "$ sudo mount -t /dev/hda1 /media/windows"
<GeneralCody> crimsun, where can i put it so it survives boot? /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<nanophase> rob111:  here please
<rob111> ok
<rob111> well i carnt d/l a version of firefox
<rob111> so what do i do to get it up again
<slept> wbeck85, -t ntfs /dev/.. , you can add id to fstab aswell
<nanophase> apt-get update && apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<nanophase> or just use synaptic
<maddler> hmmm... am I the only one having problem with last KDEWEBDEV update?
<maddler> (amd64)
<torpid> why does new egg always have bizarre server errors that make it impossible for me to place my order?!
<rob111> nanophase, just says uve got latest version
<nanophase> rob111:  apt-get --reinstall install mozil...
<karljp> anyone know why openoffice would have made such a badly damaged pdf with export?
<karljp> http://beeroclock.net:4848/docs/resumes/karl_palsson-resume-industria-april-2005.pdf
<nanophase> rob111:  maybe delete your ~/.firefox or .mozilla or whateve
<karljp> it looks fine in open office, but it's just one long page, and it's totally destroyed font stuff.
<karljp> spacing is all dead
<rob111> ok
<djm62> karljp: no idea...that's a mess: google on
<KriegGoD> gamejun  23071     1  1 Apr19 ?        01:00:18 [xmms]  <defunct>
<KriegGoD> How would i kill this? i tried killall -9 xmms and kill -9 23071, nothing is working. it's chewing my cpu up. and rebooting is not an option
<Resonant> spine: sorry about that
<djm62> "kerning" might help
<Resonant> spine: You may have to recompile your kernel with drivers for it. Specifically Video4Linux.
<Anlar> you managed to get xmms defunct? nice. :)
<Resonant> spine: Search around on ubuntuforums, Im SURE there's something there
<rob111> ok well ive got it reinstalling now
<rob111> has anyone tried to get a wireless card to work on a laptop
<rob111> ?
<djm62> rob111: mine worked OOTB, I'm afraid
<karljp> dj: do you think print to a file (PS) and then ps2pdf would be any different?
<karljp> it's probably the same right?
<karljp> (bcause I can't work out how to print to a file anyway)
<wbeck85> @slept, thanks, its readable again. Weird though because yesterday, both my NTFS (read) and vfat(read and write) partitions were accessable, last night, i booted into windows to install/play CS:S and i just booted back to hoary and both partions were inaccessable...
<djm62> karljp: ...probably (there is a difference between latex->ps-pdf and pdflatex)
<rob111> hmm
<karljp> OO uses latex internally, not xml/xslt?
<rob111> its driving me mad the laptop has a built in wifi = wont work, so i bought a pci card
<rob111> and that wont work ahhhhh
<torpid> does anyone ever get this error with newegg about a tax option if you live in california?
<djm62> karljp: no idea...but the two forms of output aren't necessarily equivalent
<karljp> rob: what wireless card do you have built in?
<slept> wbeck85, thats strange
<djm62> rob111: why didn't you find one natively supported, if you were buying?
<wbeck85> how would I add the mount -t ntfs to my fstab? the line reads like this currently "dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222,noauto,user      0       0"
<wbeck85> it is strange though
<wbeck85> certainly
<karljp> wbeck: mine looks like http://beeroclock.net:4848/docs/resumes/karl_palsson-resume-industria-april-2005.pdf
<andrewski> if i want to downgrade my nvidia driver version, which packages would i need to downgrade?
<karljp> goddamn pasting sucks
<karljp> /dev/hda1       /c              ntfs    umask=0222
<rob111> well pcworld dosent sell em
<djm62> is this the dual X paste buffer playing up?
<karljp> yes
<crimsun> andrewski: nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common, linux-image-$(uname -r), linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<karljp> I think shift-insert only comes from one of them.
<stuNNed> crimsun: hi
<karljp> and that's what I use if I'm typing
<crimsun> stuNNed: hi
<karljp> I think I should just get autocutsel,
* stuNNed makes crimsun a frosty diet pepsi in a chilled pint glass
<andrewski> crimsun: ah, ok, no wonder.  could i just change back to warty, downgrade those packages, and rechange back to hoary?
<karljp> rob: so what card do you actually have built in?
<wbeck85> @karljip, thanks for the resume, lol, is it going to help me?
<karljp> ndis1.1 doesn't work for you?
<djm62> rob111: but buying hardware that isn't supported nicely is just charity...
<rob111> its a prism built in card and a linksys pci
<crimsun> andrewski: probably just want to readd the main restricted deb line and explicitly pass the version to aptitude
<karljp> wbeck: the next line I pasted has how my ntfs is in my fstab, and it jus tworks for me.
<rob111> /var/log/user.log:Apr 24 21:57:35 localhost loadndisdriver: loadndisdriver: main(629): version 1.1 doesn't match driver version 1.0rc2
<crimsun> andrewski: then remove after you've done that
<karljp> you were asking how to specify the -t ntfs,
<andrewski> crimsun: and is there any reason i should keep 2.6.10?
<wbeck85> yeah
<karljp> ah yeah, tha tproblem.
<karljp> you need to purge the existing stuff
<karljp> have you read the ubuntu wiki ndis howto?
<crimsun> andrewski: it's a more solid kernel?
<karljp> it works pretty well, don't try and take any shortcuts :)
<rob111> i did
<djm62> I thought prism didn't need ndis
<karljp> andrewski: and the 2.6.11 package from ubuntu doesn't work.
<rob111> thats how ive done it
<karljp> well, if you followed all the steps, then you wouldn't still have any 1.0rc2 stuff left.
<rob111> hmm
<rob111> u got the page again
<rob111> ill go for it over
<karljp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<karljp> it worked for me,
<andrewski> karljp: ah, sorry.  i mean, any reason i should keep 2.6.10... instead of downgrading to 2.6.8 (IIRC)?
<mainer> the 2.6.11-i386,i-686 kernels crashed ubuntu and kubuntu repeatedly on my comp
<crimsun> andrewski: same answer as above.
<crimsun> mainer: you'd need to boot with "noinotify"
<andrewski> crimsun: 2.6.10 is more stable?
<karljp> mainer: 11 will work with noinotify, but that may not be of any use to you
<Amplificator> Are any bandwidth limiters avalilble?
<crimsun> andrewski: than 2.6.8, afaik
<karljp> mainer: inotify is used by ndiswrappre for isntance
<andrewski> crimsun: oh well.  X locks up ATM anyway. :P
<mainer> they booted fine,but using the system caused random lock-ups,i had to poer on/off
<djm62> O E M
<bassMonkey> Is there any way I could force an unmount of a partition?
<crimsun> andrewski: and you're positive it doesn't have anything to do with the [lack of]  use of agpgart?
<cusco> hi
<andrewski> crimsun: i'm having the (very common) problem with the nvidia 7174 driver.
<cusco> I used apt to install libpng3 as it follows:
<cusco> Setting up libpng3 (1.2.8rel-1) ...
<cusco> and
<andrewski> crimsun: is that what you're talking about?
<cusco> configure: error: You need libpng to compile Armagetron.
<karljp> bass: not force per se, but umount -l might be helpful
<djm62> bassMonkey: lsof | grep (mountpoint)
<karljp> (testing, ignore 11 ll )
<crimsun> andrewski: I don't know of a "very common problem" with 7174...
<andrewski> crimsun: X locks up with RenderAccel on... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=31858
<bassMonkey> djm62: ok, so what do I do with that?
<GeneralCody> anybody know where to get the xine plugin for firefox? (to play streaming)
<chavo> andrewski, I uninstalled the 7174 drivers, then installed the 6629 one with the Nvidia installer. No more lockups here.
<andrewski> chavo: did you do so in ubuntu or did you download from nvidia?
<djm62> bassMonkey: that will show you what processes are using the partition, so you can stop them/kill them, then unmount normally
<sproingie> i wish there was a process explorer workalike for linux
<chavo> andrewski, I used the installer from Nvidia.
<bassMonkey> djm62: ok, gam_serve seem to like it, should I just kill it?
<djm62> yeah...kill -9 :)
<andrewski> chavo: and you use 2.6.10?
<andrewski> crimsun: is that what you're talking about?
<chavo> andrewski, yes the stock haory kernel
<mainer> karljp: i don't use wireless,but theres abug report out about the universe-kernels
<chavo> 2.6.10-5-k7
<andrewski> chavo: ah, ok.  i'll try that.
<djm62> sproingie: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<chavo> I had to install gcc 3.3 though.
<sproingie> djm62: that's so not close to what procexp does in one app
<djm62> sproingie: what else can you do to processes?
<GeneralCody> I use dlink dwl-122 Wireless USB2 with NetRTUSB
<karljp> mainer: yeah, unfortunately, it's not obvious that you're getting a universe kernel.
<karljp> I mean, you add universe cos you need it and it's reliable for other sw
<mainer> yep
<karljp> and then you apt-cache seach for 2.6
<karljp> and whaddya know.  ooops!
<djm62> (I'm not familiar with windows other than one app)
<sproingie> djm62: arranges processes by tree, customizeable columns for all process info, per-process performance history, thread monitor, shows open dlls, all handles, lets you search for and break individual handles, etc
<sproingie> i guess "handles" isn't something youd see in linux anyway.  no OM.
<karljp> lsof?
<crimsun> andrewski: boot 2.6.10-34 with "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi" and see if you can reproduce it
<mainer> i knew about the report,figured i'd try it,but there are other pre-packaged debian kernel-images available from other distros that would probly work,most linux can be mixed,with a little knowledge,and no problems,
<crimsun> andrewski: if you can, then it's definitely a bug in the nvidia driver
<sproingie> solaris has the SAR tools that are pretty darn close
<sproingie> had a crummy motif interface last time i used them
<djm62> missing...thread monitor and per-process graphing
<Amplificator> Are any bandwidth limiters available
<djm62> and the "tree" isn't great
<mjr> does softsusp work for anyone with amd64?
<spot_> hello
<buulian> does anyone have an idea of what program to use to payback m4a files
<spot_> someone there to explain how to do something like modconf ??
<djm62> buulian: mplayer will do it, as will realplayer10
<karljp> didn't we install realplaye10 for buulian earlier?
<djm62> I'm not sure why gstreamer0.8-faad hasn't made them work in gnome
<buulian> yeah
<buulian> it wouldn't work
<buulian> i tried everything like 5 times
<buulian> it installed ok, but it wont run
<andrewski> crimsun: so booting with that should get around the bug?
<djm62> buulian: can you type "which realplay"
<buulian> i tried that too
<buulian> it says that the comand is not found
<djm62> buulian: :)
<djm62> buulian: that's useful to know
<karljp> ahh!
<karljp> but you installed it right?!
<buulian> yeah
<karljp> log out and log in again (of that shell)
<karljp> or do su (your username)
<djm62> buulian: /opt/RealPlayer/realplay ?
<karljp> I had that break for me yesterday with something
<buulian> yeah?
<buulian> i'll start on that
<karljp> although, that was actually when which blah worked
<karljp> but running it didn't
<karljp> and said that somewhere else wasn't found
<buulian> yeah, that's my problem!
<hussam> I know I can manually do export blahblah=/location/to/dir  manually. How can I make this env variable systam wide avialable
<lapse> Trying to install fluxbox and when I go ./configure I get "checking for X... no " "configure: error: Fluxbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers." :o I'm on gnome right now.
<karljp> hooray!
<karljp> hussam: put it in some script that gets executed for all users?
<andrewski> crimsun: can you clarify what using those kernel parameters is supposed to do for me?
<LinuxJones> hussam, put it in /etc/profile
<SQL_Sam> has anyone used mysql administrator through ubuntu?
<djm62> lapse: I recommend "apt-get build depends fluxbox"
<djm62> build-depends
<hussam> ok I'll try that
<djm62> "apt-get build-depends fluxbox"
<lapse> build-depends? :o
<djm62> lapse: installs everything you need to build a package...
<Levander> Anybody here has used parted?
<Levander> .
<Levander> Anybody here has used parted?
<nanophase> Levander:  ask only once
<djm62> lapse: you may want to just use the package (have you edited /etc/apt/sources.list to include universe and multiverse repositories?)
<Levander> What do you have to do with grub after you resize a partition used parted?
<Levander> nanophase: yeah, something was messed up with my IRC client, sorry
<lapse> djm62, guh, I haven't edited anything there yet. Will
<nanophase> Levander:  no problem then :)
<SQL_Sam> has anyone used mysql administrator through ubuntu?
<djm62> lapse: you could just apt-get install fluxbox with that
<Swynndla> I'm getting errors in eth0 when I boot up in ubuntu from my hard-drive installation, but when I boot up from kubuntu live cd or kanotix live cd I get no eth0 errors at all .... what can I do?
<djm62> why keep a dog and bark?
<Swynndla> RX packets:172 errors:178 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<SQL_Sam> that makes no sense....
<Swynndla>  TX packets:158 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2
<SQL_Sam> a dog can be used for other things then just barking....
<SQL_Sam> cats on the other hand.....
<djm62> SQL_Sam: this is scotland, not korea ;)
<brundleFly> hi
<SQL_Sam> lol
<brundleFly> i'm having issues
<mainer> Levander:parted is good, GParted is best,qt-parted is unreliable,imo
<brundleFly> aside from turning into a fly that is
<djm62> brundleFly: try going through the transporter again
<yfir> cats are better than dogs, gnome is better than kde, freeBSD is better than linux, and vim is better than emacs
<SQL_Sam> lol
<brundleFly> no way, i'm gonna take it apart
<yfir> so shut up
<SQL_Sam> flamewar starting.... kde is beter then gnome
<brundleFly> heh
<brundleFly> other issues...
<brundleFly> mplayer
<brundleFly> heh
<djm62> mplayer is better than vim
<yfir> right, forgot the mplayer thing...
<Levander> mainer: yeah, i'm gonna use gparted.  But, the parted manual says something about "rebuild grub's stage2 file" after having resized a partition.  can't find documentation anywhere on how I'm supposed to do this with grub.
<brundleFly> is there a deb that will work?
<kkamrani> hi eveyrone
<kkamrani> brb
<yoink> hi
<Levander> Is just surprising, because I know parted is a popular tool, can't believe I can't find out what your supposed to do with grub after using parted.
<SQL_Sam> i have mplayer with no problems
<yoink> bye
<djm62> brundleFly: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<yfir> brundleFly: the one in universe/multiverse doesn't work? worked fine for me when i tried it...
<SQL_Sam> vlm as well
<Levander> mainer: you've used parted? or gparted (the front end)?
<brundleFly> djm62 i can't apt-get it
<mainer> levander: it should be a problem,tmk,but i'm intermediate level,no-guru
<SQL_Sam> ??
<djm62> brundleFly: have you read the wiki? have you run apt-get update?
<brundleFly> err, i mean, yfir
<SQL_Sam> make sure you have the package apt-get works
<yfir> brundleFly: you probably haven't enabled the universe repos (?)
<brundleFly> yeah
<Levander> mainer: i'm no guru either, what do you mean "should be a problem"?
<brundleFly> yfir i uncommented about 4 lines in sources.list...
<lapse> djm62, I edited sources.list and tried with apt-get install fluxbox, looks like it worked pretty fine :o
<SQL_Sam> has anyone used mysql administrator through ubuntu?
<mainer> gparted,works great,qt-parted wiped my hdd,and hosed it a couple times,i prefer disk-drake front-end from mandrakes drakxtools,but gparted is as good in my experience,but,thats just me
<djm62> lapse: glad to hear it :)
<_Delerium_> Hi there! Just installed the ATI driver... works good after a couple of try. but my monitor now flick as hell.. I try to change the value of hsync and vsync in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but the driver doesnt seems to care.. anyways have the same issue?
<SQL_Sam> okay what is the reasoning behind partitoining?
<mainer> levander:sorry,meant should not be a problem
<SQL_Sam> i got a 15 gif hard drive didnt do any partitions when installed
<lapse> djm62, , thanks
<mainer> levander: i mis-typed
<devscott> how can I search for a package using apt-get from the command line
<brundleFly> brb, gonna try this again
<slept> apt-cache
<devscott> slept: thanks
<buulian> does gtk come with ubuntu?
<Levander> mainer: what should not be a problem?
<zxc> Anyone have any experience with running XFCE on Ubuntu? Does it run alongside Gnome/ on top of Gnome/ instead of Gnome? Do you get a choice of which to use on boot? (I'm a quite New Linux user)
<mainer> levander:grub should not need re-configuring unless you change the /root partiton or /boot partiton
<SQL_Sam> apt-cache or apt-get -cache (filename)
<mainer> www.gnu.org/grub
<orospakr> what might cause PAM to submit something like "..\nINCORRECT" to an auth plugin instead of the actual entered password?
<yfir> zxc: instead of gnome. you get a choice in the sessions part of the gdm login screen
<SQL_Sam> i must say i'm more impressed with kde then gnome
<zxc> yfir, cool thanks
<yfir> SQL_Sam: kde is tacky
<Jeezis> i'm having some trouble with my wireless card. it's an innprocom mini-pci built in to a sager 9860-s
<djm62> kde is better than emacs
<yfir> haha, you can have the last word though. i have no desire to fight about it
<mainer> i prefer kde,but gnome is good,but the gnome code-base is looser
<^vir^> i run on 2.6.10 & runs fine
<Jeezis> and whenever i use kwifimanager, i can't change channels and such
<^vir^> grrrr
<SQL_Sam> i'm noob - tried gnome first was good - no complaints
<SQL_Sam> kde just seemed more intuitive i guess
<yfir> kde is more WinXP like, gnome more OSX like (roughly)
<yfir> so "intuitive" is relative
<mainer> kfir:yes,i think
<djm62> OSX confuses me
<mainer> mac os
<^vir^> kde uses qt.... qt = better
<Levander> mainer: well, I'm changing the boot partition.  And by the /root partition, you mean the partion mounted on '/' ?
<wliu> can someone help me figure out why GNOME can't hear my sound card?  I went through ubuntuguide.org and managed to get it to work only sometimes when i boot.  any suggestions?
<^vir^> gtk is rubbish compared to qt imo
<mainer> yes
<buulian> i'm still working on getting RealPLayer10 to work
<SQL_Sam> yah, i can see your point i do like kde's bottom buttons
<mainer> levander: check he grub manual,you an download it
<SQL_Sam> i got realplayer working
<buulian> how, please, i'm desparate
<wliu> when i play apps from the command line, i have sound.  but when i run apps from the application menu, i get no sound.
<SQL_Sam> i downloaded it from realplayer site though
<Levander> mainer: i have, for about an hour now, see nothing on reinstalling the Stage2 file.
<djm62> buulian: what architecture are you on?
<buulian> i've been working on it all day
<buulian> amd64
<mainer> i just re-partiton and boot,never had problems with re-sizing existing partitons..
<SQL_Sam> had to chmod it then ran it - no problems
<yfir> kde has only one app i miss in gnome: kmail...
<mainer> except with qt-parted
<TopDog> Anyone here experiencing samba daemon freezing on Hoary?
<Edgan> ^vir^: maybe so, but graphical library != graphical program. I primarily use Gnome apps. The exceptions are Kmail, Konqueror(just as a file manager), and Skype(not a offical KDE app).
<djm62> buulian: https://player.helixcommunity.org/2004/downloads/
<djm62> buulian: get the installer, not the RPM
<karljp> ok, but if you install kubuntu, do you get a choice at loging time?
<karljp> and you can just throw diskspace around trying them all out?
<^vir^> whats fluxbox like?
<djm62> ^vir^: spartan, but very functional
<djm62> and fast
<nickrud> and for geeks :)
<yfir> ^vir^: i love it. quick, minimal, elegane
<yfir> *elegant
<^vir^> whats the most customizable?
<djm62> I love it for "fluxbox situations" which are becoming more rare
<yfir> plus, after screwing with the keybindings for a few hours, i don't even need to use my mouse (a good thing)
<karljp> and if you just apt-get install these other wm's you still keep your existing setup, you just get a new choice at gdm login?
<djm62> now that I have a machine that runs X comfortably
<ircbot_> well got my wireless working.... albeit somewhat slow
<djm62> karljp: yes, in general...combining alternative gnome-compliant wms with gnome might get a bit more confusing
<wliu> does anyone have problems getting sound to work in hoary?
<ircbot_> but eh ... it's a bit better if i move to the back porch
<buulian> ok, it says that it cannot display the file
<karljp> if you run something like fvwm/blackbox, can you still use all the gnome things like gnome-volume-manager and the network setup stuff?
<SQL_Sam> anyone use mysql administrator?  i can log into the dang thing
<karljp> or do you have to go back to doing things the text way?
<ircbot_> his house must be made of something very thick and metal to block the signal as much as it does
<karljp> I think I just get confused between gnome the set of applications and gnome as a wm.
<djm62> karljp: I think you can use all the apps...stuff like applets won't be there
<karljp> anyway of telling the apps from the applets?
<SQL_Sam> wierd it says cannont connect to host 'ubuntu' (my puters name) I can ping it though?
<karljp> and ubuntu/gnome actually uses metacity as the wm anyway right?
<karljp> not "gnome"
<djm62> karljp: yeah
<buulian> djm62: it says that the file cannot be displayed
<SQL_Sam> anyone know of a server- channel for mysql help?
<djm62> karljp: but "gnome" has had a few different window managers, including enlightenment and sawmill
<ircbot_> it's kinda cold to be sitting outside on the back porch to use wireless haha
<djm62> buulian: where does it say that?
<crimsun> wliu: what sort of problems?
<ircbot_> gnome used e as it's wm?
<djm62> ircbot_: I thought so...way back in the day
<ircbot_> that's funny
<djm62> maybe I just used e with gnome ;)
<crimsun> karljp: yes, just invoke gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-volume-manager manually
<ircbot_> this is the first time i've ever stuck with gnome so i don't know about all that
<ircbot_> i almost always used blackbox
<XplOzIon> d4x download manager is any good?
<buulian> djm62: on the screen
<wliu> crimsun: my sound works in gnome only sometimes when i boot.  my sound seems to always work if i run the app from the command line though.  but when i run the same app through the gnome menu, no sound.
<buulian> when i click on it
<ircbot_> i still do on my desktop, but on my lappy i use gnome
<crimsun> wliu: what sound app(s)?
<karljp> ahh! for anyone who was curious about the font problems in my pdfs.
<kkamrani> hi
<spot_> http://www.voltairenetwork.net/article25.html
<karljp> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<ircbot_> shit i think it's gonna rain soon... which means i will have to leave his back porch heh
<karljp> fixes it.
<wliu> crimsun: when i run mplayer from the application menu, i get no sound.  when i run mplayer from the command line, i get sound.
<SQL_Sam> i miss rain
<djm62> buulian: um...I guessed on the screen
<SQL_Sam> dont get much rain in arizona
<djm62> buulian: what do you do before it says that
<crimsun> wliu: are you running mplayer -ao esd ?
<djm62> still getting snow in scotland
<buulian> i click on the file realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian>  on the desktop
<wliu> on the command line?  no.
<Sphearion> what are the differences between FC3 and ubuntu
<djm62> SQL_Sam: strike the average...ideal
<wliu> crimsun: on the command line? no.
<ircbot_> taha went into the garage
<crimsun> wliu: what happens when you use that with a media file?
<djm62> buulian: you click on the file in nautilus (file manager)?
<ircbot_> that's so weird... my wireless light on my lappy only comes on when i type
<buulian> no, i saved it to the desktop
<ircbot_> well actually it's only on when sending info across it, because i'm ssh'd into my home
<wliu> crimsun: you mean if i do   mplayer -ao esd file.avi ?
<djm62> buulian: ok, cool (you can think of the desktop as being a window of nautilus without borders)
<^vir^> enlightenment looks like it could become a good wm
<djm62> buulian: can you open a terminal?
<buulian> right
<crimsun> wliu: sure
<buulian> how do you do that? i've been just typing in the file name and it says the command is not found
<kkamrani> hey everyone, can anyone help me out with setting up BIND in Unbuntu Hoary to set myself up as a namserver to host my own domains
<djm62> buulian: have you got a terminal open?
<buulian> yes
<djm62> buulian: type "cd ~/Desktop"
<wliu> crimsun:  when i specify -ao esd in the command line i get no sound.
<buulian> k
<plagerism> Okay so downgrading from breezy to hoary didnt exactly work, now my system freezes during boot!! Whoops
<crimsun> wliu: pgrep esd
<wliu> crimsun: nothing
<djm62> buulian: then chmod +x (whatever your realplayer download was called)
<crimsun> plagerism: <insert warning about Breezy>
<plagerism> DONT DO BREEZY!!
<crimsun> wliu: ok, so you're using alsa directly then
<buulian> ok
<djm62> badgers carry disease!
<djm62> buulian: done that?
<YoBoY> hi
<buulian> yep
<crimsun> wliu: which means you either need to tell your apps to use alsa directly, or you need to start esd
<Pluk> kkamrani, check http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/
<djm62> buulian: sudo ./(that same file name)
<kkamrani> Pluk, thanks, I will
<wliu> crimsun: what's the better route?
<plagerism> I have never really messed up my system before where I had to reinstall, but I have no idea why my system is stopping mid boot, and dont really have the time to figure out why
<djm62> what is it badgers spread....TB and dependency problems
<crimsun> wliu: in System>Preferences>Sound, is "Enable sound server startup" selected?
<AcidWolf> how do i add fonts to Gnome
<wliu> crimsun: yeah
<YoBoY> i'm discovering linux and ubuntu, and i'm trying to install a release with a software RAID0 (no multi-boot) but after my first install the system boot and reboot and reboot ... someone can help me ?
<buulian> it says the command is not found
<buulian> here, i'll paste the output
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian # cd Desktop
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # chmod -x realplayer.bin
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # realplayer.bin
<buulian> bash: realplayer.bin: command not found
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # dir
<buulian> realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # chmod -x realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian> bash: realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: command not found
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # chmod -x realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # sudo ./realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian> sudo: ./realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: command not found
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # sudo realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<buulian> sudo: realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: command not found
<ircbot_> buulian: i hate you.
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop # sudo realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<crimsun> wliu: ok, now invoke esd directly: open a terminal and execute esd
<buulian> sudo: realplay-10.0.4.750-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin: command not found
<buulian> root@AVERATEC:/home/buulian/Desktop #
<AcidWolf> buulian is evil
<buulian> sorry
<buulian> n00b
<ircbot_> buulian: it's all good... but i still hate you :p
<AcidWolf> thats ok we all started there
<Pluk> try: sh realplayer.bin
<wliu> crimsun: i get this: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:868:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<ircbot_> buulian: from now on #flood
<pharaonic_anubis> How do I use chmod to change the group and permissions of a directory?
<fejaor> how can i change the mode so I have permission to write over a folder??
<AcidWolf> pharaonic_anubis man chmod
<ircbot_> this says my signal strength is 100%, but it sure doesn't feel like 100%
<fejaor> Im trying to upgrade firefox but wanted to install the files in /etc/mozilla-firefox but is not allowing me to write in the folder
<crimsun> wliu: are you using a custom .asoundrc?
<pharaonic_anubis> AcidWolf, I did man chmod... didn't comprehend how to use it though.
<AcidWolf> fejaor you need permissions to write to it
<AcidWolf> pharaonic_anubis man chown
<ircbot_> although it's definitely better here then sitting in my car
<wliu> crimsun: no.  i just installed alsa from the ubuntuguide.org
<fejaor> how do I change the permission?? Im the only user for ubuntu in this computer
<AcidWolf> fejaor open a terminal and type man chown
<crimsun> wliu: "installed"? It's already installed by default...
<crimsun> wliu: what precisely did you do?
<Jeezis> how do you copy and paste a file from one folder to another in konsole?
<GammaRay> fejaor: it would make more sense to install that as root
<GammaRay> fejaor: sudo su
<wliu> crimsun: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<XplOzIon> fejaor, "sudo chmod -R 777 /folder_name/  (warning this chmod will give permissions to everyone)
<wliu> crimsun: basically installed libsed-alsa0 and made a asound.conf file
<AcidWolf> yeah what XplOzIon  said
<fejaor> done
<fejaor> thanks
<XplOzIon> no problema
<DanglyBits> Does anyone know where I might find more Themes for Ubuntu other than the ones preloaded with ubuntu?
<crimsun> wliu: so in fact you did create a custom .asoundrc (/etc/asound.conf is the system-wide one)
<AcidWolf> DanglyBits www.gnome-look.org
<djm62> buulian is subtle
<GammaRay> XplOzIon: why chmod parts of /etc 777?
<wliu> crimsun: when i first did those steps after my install, sound started working immediately.  then i rebooted and it stopped working.  and i rebooted again and it works every once in a while.
<SQL_Sam> anyone use mysql? i have an issue
<ircbot_> wliu: you check the syslog for errors?
* AcidWolf looks @ GammaRay exactly whar i was thinking 
<crimsun> wliu: the first thing you need to do is decide whether you want to stick with esd or to use alsa directly
<ircbot_> i don't think i chmod anything 777
<XplOzIon> GammaRay, say what?? i dont actually now but that way works fine to me, and that what i use on /mnt/ to mount my hdds
<wliu> crimsun: what's the difference?
<ircbot_> wliu: is an extra step but it helps a lot if you are using onboard sound
<fejaor> where can i download the plugins so I can open mp3, wmv, mpeg, avi, asf files??
<ircbot_> sucks a lot if you have a decnt soundcard though
<ircbot_> fejaor: multiverse
<GammaRay> XplOzIon: umm the context is that fejaor could not write to /etc as his user when trying to install firefox
<hans_> i just installed realplayer and wanted to start it by using the shortcut but nothing happened. can anybody help?
<DanglyBits> AcidWolf:  there are a number of different type of themes what type an I looking for (ie..GTK, Metcity) ??
<AcidWolf> gtk2
<fejaor> that problem is solved....I already installed firefox....
<DanglyBits> AcidWolf:  thanks
<GammaRay> fejaor: you want the win32-codecs and gstreamer-mad packages
<XplOzIon> GammaRay, oh, my bad
<hans_> can anyone help me?
<hans_> i just installed realplayer and wanted to start it by using the shortcut but nothing happened. can anybody help?
<crimsun> wliu: gnome apps generally are configured to use esd
<XplOzIon> hmm hey since backports are down, whats the best way to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) ??
<djm62> hans_: can you start it from terminal?
<crimsun> wliu: but if you're using dmix, it's more efficient to use alsa directly
<ircbot_> god web pages are taking forever to load with this connection
<fejaor> I can't find those packages under synaptic :S
<wliu> crimsun: i've no idea what dmix is.  so lets go with esd.
<ircbot_> fejaor: you have to enable multiverse
<fejaor> how?
<hans_> djm62: how do i do that
<crimsun> wliu: dmix allows multiple alsa apps to play sounds simultaneously. Effectively, it does what esd does with lower latency.
<djm62> hans_: can you open a terminal?
<wliu> crimsun: is it any harder to set up?
<Anlar> alsa can do that natively as well afaik
<icebalm> crimsun: so does a proper soundcard without the need for these hacks
<fejaor> how?
<djm62> we need something like http://easyurpmi.zarb.org/
<djm62> icebalm: not everyone has that luxury
<hans_> djm62: yes
<p2og> how can I change settings so that when I bring a window close to another they "snap" together
<icebalm> djm62: you can get one for $10
<hans_> djm62: but what do i type in?
<djm62> hans_: try typing "realplay"
<XplOzIon> p2og, Aplications -> System Tool -> Config Editor
<djm62> my last computer was scrounged from spare parts :-/
<jkka> icebalm: how about soundcard with spdif output, hardware mixing and works out of the box?
<icebalm> jkka: define "out of the box"
<jkka> both oss&alsa
<XplOzIon> p2og, er nevermind, i didnt read well =/ im still kinda sleepy heh
<djm62> advantage of university...no money, but lots of departments getting rid of hardware
<icebalm> jkka: yeah, relatively cheap
<fejaor> how can I do that ircbot_??
<Marble2> Is there a good standalone application that can mass edit id3 tags (getting album info from freedb would be a plus too...)
<jkka> well, i havent managed to get my oss osunds to come out of spdif output
<Mithsir> Hi! does ubuntu support user mode linux on amd64?
<icebalm> jkka: do you really need oss though? since all alsa supported cards can emulate oss
<jkka> alsa works fine with and without software mixing
<crimsun> wliu: supposedly you've already done the work
<djm62> icebalm: anyway, it's a more general point of whether you can tell people what hardware to buy...this is linux, not Mac OS
<jkka> well, emulating doesnt work for me
<crimsun> wliu: paste your /etc/asound.conf onto http://pastebin.com
<jkka> some older games
<icebalm> djm62: my point is if you want your soundcard to be able to mix multiple streams buy one that does, don't rely on crappy software to do it
<YoBoY> well ... i try again ...
<icebalm> djm62: they're cheap
<YoBoY> i'm discovering linux and ubuntu, and i'm trying to install a release with a software RAID0 (no multi-boot) but after my first install the system boot and reboot and reboot ... someone can help me? please ?
<djm62> icebalm: what about adequate software?
<fejaor> where can i download the plugins so I can open mp3, wmv, mpeg, avi, asf files??
<fejaor> how can I upgrade firefox??
<wliu> crimsun: ok, done.  (interesting website btw)
<Anlar> fejaor: you don't have to upgrade. it has teh security bugfixes already
* djm62 is disinclined to rely on crappy software for anything
<ircbot_> fejaor: get the newest one from the repo if you want to stick with deb packages... otherwise go get the bin off of the website
<Jeezis> hmmm, i have my wireless card all set up and am using kwifimanager and it shows that i have a connection, but i do not have an ip address and when i scan for networks it doesnt find anything
<icebalm> djm62: software is there to make the hardware work, if you want to do something buy hardware which supports it so you don't have to piss around with a software kludge
<Marble2> fejaor: for mp3s, and other music stuff I like amrok. for video files, try vlc or totem-xine
<ircbot_> Jeezis: what kind of card?
<Marble2> *amarok rather
<fejaor> i did that, I got the 1.0.3 version(or latest) i installed but something happened that I started firefox with the old version 1.0.2
#ubuntu 2005-05-05
<Jeezis> ircbot_: inprocomm mini-pci, its built in to my laptop
<djm62> icebalm: your instructions are taken, and thoroughly disregarded
<ircbot_> fejaor: bad idea to install one version of firefox over another
<djm62> icebalm: my money goes where I want
<ircbot_> fejaor: apt-get remove firefox
<Anlar> fejaor: bug fixes are being backported, don't look at the version numbers.
<ircbot_> fejaor: apt-get remove mozilla-firefox (maybe?)
<djm62> icebalm: and I certainly wouldn't tell you how to spend yours
<FlyingSquirrel32> Does anyone know of a good Open Source alternative for Mind Mapper?
<icebalm> djm62: I'm not telling you what to do, if you don't want to spend the extra $10 to buy a real soundcard and waste your time with software kludges that's up to you
<ircbot_> Jeezis: you check the forums?  i've heard of that problem before but i don't recall the fix
<fejaor> I can't remove it cause I don't have "enough privileges" (only user!!!)
<Marble2> put sudo before the command
<Jeezis> ircbot_: i've searched ubuntu.com
<Marble2> you need root access to do that
<ircbot_> icebalm: what about those of us who can't quite figure out to install said sound card in a freaking lappy?  that's when the "software kludges" look pretty damn good
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm trying to get a local Realator to try linux, but uses Mind mapper heavily
<Marble2> fejaor: I compiled 1.0.3 from source and copied it over the 1.0.2 install from the ubuntu repositories, and my stuff is working fine
<crimsun> wliu: sec
* Jeezis will brb, dinner
<djm62> FlyingSquirrel32: freemind.sf.net if you don't mind java
<icebalm> ircbot_: many laptops have sound chipsets which support multiple streams, if yours dont then by all means, waste your time
<FlyingSquirrel32> thanks, I'll check it out.
<xorg> I'm having trouble getting my new xorg.conf read after reboot?
<ircbot_> icebalm: waste my time?  you have a mighty big opinion there
<icebalm> ircbot_: I however would posit that it wouldn't (shouldn't?) be a big deal on a laptop
<Amplificator> Where is the settings for "Keyboard Shortcuts" saved? I can't disable the keysa!
<fejaor> how did you do that Marble2??
<icebalm> ircbot_: yes, I do. Basically it goes like this: 1. buy proper computer and spend extra $10 or 2. waste time that's worth way more than $10 to get the same result
<ircbot_> i like having multiple sounds on my lappy... and i've found it to be a fix...
<gordonjcp> evening all
<ircbot_> icebalm: took me all of 20 minutes to set up esd
<ircbot_> icebalm: and i got a lappy that has great pretty much everything except a decent sound card.  so you can take your opinion and find a place to put it.
<icebalm> ircbot_: 20 minutes I never had to waste
<fejaor> I've downloaded the version 1.0.3 but can't installed correctly
<Marble2> compiled it in a seperate directory, then copied it over to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<ircbot_> anyways... i'm out.
<djm62> 20 minutes of my time is worth <$5
<fejaor> I can't download win32 codecs....cant find it on synaptic....help!!
<icebalm> djm62: no comment
<Marble2> fejaor: PM me
<djm62> fejaor: did you go through the RestrictedFormats section of the wiki?
<crimsun> wliu: you have multiple sound cards?
<wliu> crimsun: no, just the one built into the motherboard
<xorg> hello folks; I've just installed, I'm stuck with screen resolution  640x480, I've tried using the GUI for changing it but I am only given the choice of 640x480? I've tried editing my xorg.conf with a text editor, my changes don't take affect after reboot?
<crimsun> why are you using hw:1,0 in your dmixer definition, then?
<CrazyNorman> I'm running Hoary with a GeForce FX 5700LE 256mb with the binary drivers installed.  I enabled composite rendering using a tutorial in the forums.  Things feel somewhat slow, and random parts of the screen get corrupted.  Any idea what could be wrong, because other people had tried it and said it worked.
<Anlar> xorg: you need to add the modelines in your xorg.conf to the Monitor section.
<pharaonic_anubis> Is there a way to make chown apply the new ownership to the directory and all of its subdirectories?
<Edgan> fejaor: your display working the way you want now?
<xorg> Anlar: I dont understand could you please explain more?
<crimsun> wliu: cat /proc/asound/cards   -> #flood
<p2og> how can I change settings so that when I bring a window close to another they "snap" together
<Edgan> fejaor: as for win32 codecs, they are in hoary-extras, an unoffical ubuntu repo
<GammaRay> xorg: an easier way is to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Edgan> GammaRay: What exactly does that do?
<nickrud> pharaonic_anubis, -R
<Anlar> gammaray: the autoprobe doesn't unfortunately seem to work for all the monitors..
<nickrud> pharaonic_anubis, man chown
<Anlar> gammaray: suggests for instance to me to use 10 000 Hz refresh rate
<nickrud> man pages are good if all you need is a command switch :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> having trouble installing java. Is there a repository you recommend?
<GammaRay> Anlar: it allows you to manually select resolutions and virt refresh etc also
<tbird> FlyingSquirrel32, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<pharaonic_anubis> nickrud, yah I manned it... didn't see the -R though. Accept my apologies for my utter ignorance.
<Anlar> gammaray: nice to know.
<karljp> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<hans_> is there a driver for an ati 9700 on ubuntu?
<karljp> the bottom section (ignore the top half)
<GammaRay> Edgan: it basically leads you through editing xorg.conf but w/ a curses wizard
<Edgan> GammaRay: ah
<GammaRay> and defaults
<GammaRay> it has defaults (-;
<nickrud> pharaonic_anubis, I'm not about to estimate how many times that's happened to me :/
<nickrud> FlyingSquirrel32, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java  I like method three.
<^vir^> hi
<karljp> method 3 is very similar to the java1.5 wiki page
<^vir^> i've just installed enlightenment & am wondering how i would change my box to use enlightenment instead
<nickrud> i'ts nice because you can easily remove it if you want
<zero[] > anybody here get Warcraft III working with Wine?
<GammaRay> you know the top of xorg.conf tells you to type man /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GammaRay> that's nuts
<zero[] > i get it to start, but can't select a campaign
<karljp> what's nuts about it?
<djm62> ^vir^: set the session to enlightenment, and I think it defaults to "previous session" or gives you the option to
<karljp> lots of files can be manned
<zero[] > and i also have cedega, but can't get it to start with cedega at all
<GammaRay> karljp: try it
<karljp> whoah
<karljp> ok :)
<karljp> you win
<geargolem> how to remove locked files?
<karljp> man xorg.conf works though
<GammaRay> I'm sure that's what they mean
<nickrud> karljp, then man your driver
<^vir^> djm62,  when i did a restart it didn't give me that option like it would do if i had kde installed
<karljp> dexconf quirkiness
<geargolem> locked file in hoary... how do I remove it?
<Amplificator> 
<nickrud> geargolem, rm <locked-file>
<geargolem> thank you nickrud
<djm62> ^vir^: when you log in, you can choose session?
<geargolem> how about a directory, nickrud?
<^vir^> yeah but enlightenment wasn't listed
<nickrud> geargolem, if it's empty, rmdir
<geargolem> thank you
<nickrud> np
<^vir^> default, gnome, failsafe & last session i believe djm62
<djm62> ^vir^: oh...you do have it installed, but it's not listed?  :-/
<^vir^> i used synaptic to get the packages djm62 so should be installed
<tbird> ^vir^ is it enlightenment0.17.0_pre10 ?
<n3> hello
<tbird> i tried to install that but the howto i found well the links were all wrong so i fixed them then the packages either was not there of were broken
<tbird> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<^vir^> i think its e16 i tried but enlightenment looks good
<djm62> ^vir^: that's strange...I'm not sure what's wrong there
<tbird> anyone got e17 working through synaptic
* djm62 is glad at times like this not to be employed as helpdesk
<nickrud> lol
<nickrud> I do this for stress relief :)
<djm62> yeah...168 hours a week, if everyone sticks in a couple, free support can work well
<geargolem> Bagisas/Blender heads?  Need to install
<nickrud> I'm kinda overboard right now, but I've got some parties to make up for.
<hyapadi> does anyone know how to run a command during boot ( everytime )?
<n3> anyone want to watch a documentary on rock music?
<nickrud> hyapadi, use /etc/init.d/skeleton as a template, and man update-rc.d
<Burgundavia> n3, kind of offtopic for here
<^vir^> tbird,  seen this? http://soulmachine.net/debian/unstable-20050215/
<n3> ok
<n3> nevermind
<n3> PS: has anyone seen the documentary THE CODE?>
<tbird> yeah ^vir^ thats basically what i went by
<n3> about linux?
<tbird> well they are mentioned in the link i just put up
<tbird> i shanged it to point to that
<mjr> n3, I have
<tbird> but did not work
<djm62> geargolem: what's the structure of these heads?
<tbird> ^vir^ did you just dl the files from there and install them ?
<geargolem> djm62, trying to install bagisas(gui)  for yafray/blender
<mjr> n3, there were some weird style choices, but I suppose it conveys the gist of it adequately
<djm62> geargolem: ah :)
<devscott> anyone have any experience with prolog
<djm62> I have blender installed, so that's in universe or multiverse
<^vir^> i haven't yet tried tbird i will in a sec i think
<mjr> djm62, universe
<mjr> djm62, hint: apt-cache policy package tells where it's at
<tbird> ^vir^ did not work for me at all hope you have better luck
<cens0red> hey does ubuntu auto-upgrade? Like, if you begin with 5.04 and and you're constantly downloading updates ... will you eventually end up with a 5.05?
<n3> Cool
<n3> u seen it
<mjr> cens0red, there won't be a 5.05, and there are no autoupgrades, but you can do it easily enough
<n3> do you know where to buy the DVD?
<_foxiness> hi
<mjr> n3, sorry, no
<^vir^> cens0red, the release builds go by dates
<n3> ok
<n3> did you ftp it too?
<djm62> bagisas...looks like it isn't in there
<mjr> n3, watched it on T, plus my SO got a DVD for free from organizing a conference here
<Burgundavia> cens0red, there is no 5.05. The next version is 5.10
<cens0red> ^vir^ aah. 5.05 = April 2005?
<mjr> on TV, that is
<cens0red> err May 2005?
<yoner> Ubuntu is fantastic! I just booted the live x86 and am now running the PPC. Does anyone know whether sleep works on PowerBook systems?
<n3> HEY!
<Burgundavia> cens0red, and they are working on tool to allow it easily for 5.10
<Burgundavia> cens0red, current stable is 5.04
<n3> you have the DVD of the CODE - LINUX?
<Burgundavia> cens0red, but otherwise you are right
<djm62> yoner: not all...give it a try
<^vir^> next release is in oct i think
<mjr> n3, yep
<n3> COOL
<n3> i wish
<n3> i could get the stuff
<djm62> n3: let the caps relax, man
<n3> but dont even have a credit card or know where to start
<n3> so downloaded it from ftp
<ana> can anyone help me, ive installed firestarter to share my connection but the host doesnt connect, what is the gateway that i should put in the host
<yoner> Thanks. This is by far the best live CD I have seen.
<_foxiness> after i installed ubuntu i can not than access my fedora "am try to change (hd0,n) and try grub-install" any point here !
<n3> I got UBUNTU CDs LIVE and Full Install for free from the science center here
<geargolem> djm62 have to build from source.  bagisas= gui for yafray
<kkamrani> hey eveyrone, i'm trying to get samba to share some of the folders on my ubuntu computer with my windows machines however after following the instructions on the wiki.ubuntulinux.org page i'm still at a loss. i've even reset my SMBpasswd... but no dice. anyone have any pointers?
<vessuvius81> kkamranai- www.samba.org
<vessuvius81> Has anyone here ever used Gentoo?
<guardian653> sure have
<kkamrani> vessuvius81, been there -- i got everything setup and configured /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vessuvius81> Any incites about advantages/disadvantages over Ubuntu?
<_foxiness> if i select auto then will ubuntu installer will over write /boot partition for fc3 on the same hd ?
<vessuvius81> kkamrani, can you ping the server from your client?
<occy> hmmm
<Burgundavia> vessuvius81, different target audience
<kkamrani> yes i can, vessuvius81
<djm62> geargolem: do you know the dependencies?
<geargolem> yes, have them
<occy> Ubuntu's Firefox doesn't have the developer stuff in it.
<vessuvius81> how are you trying to map the share?
<xor1> hello Anlar that advice work like a charm thank you
<Anlar> :)
<yoner> Does anyone have experience with sleeping a PowerBook system from the live Ubuntu CD? I may well be clueless, but I don't see any options in the Gnome GUI
<xor1> thanks mate
<kkamrani> but the shares dont show up under the windows network, and when i try to load up \\ubuntu (the name of my ubuntu machine) windows says the host was not found
<geargolem> djm62, PIL, PyXML, Python(2.4)
<vessuvius81> kkamrani, dns not working?
<occy> anyone here know how I can get the web developer extention working with Ubuntu?
<guardian653> vessuvius81, compile time can be an issue, but you can do almost anything you want for packages
<kkamrani> vessuvius81, ahhh maybe, how can i tell if it is working
<djm62> geargolem: so, you're ok with the installation? (best to install to /usr/local)
<_foxiness> did u c my text plz
<vessuvius81> nslookup ubuntu
<kkamrani> okay
<geargolem> djm62, no.  having no luck whatsoever
<djm62> geargolem: what's up?
<kkamrani> kkamrani@ubuntu:~$ nslookup ubuntu
<kkamrani> Server:         192.168.0.1
<kkamrani> Address:        192.168.0.1#53
<kkamrani> ** server can't find ubuntu: NXDOMAIN
<kkamrani> kkamrani@ubuntu:~$
<occy>  The 'View Style Information' feature requires a DOM  Inspector enabled build.
<kkamrani> 192.168.0.1 is my router/dhcp server
<occy> http://chrispederick.com/work/firefox/webdeveloper/documentation/faq/
<geargolem> djm62  getting half-done installation directions.  not sure what needs to be done
<Kartagis> try ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org
<_foxiness> if i select auto then will ubuntu installer will over write /boot partition for fc3 on the same hd ?
<vessuvius81> ok, well I don't want to go completely though setting up bind... so... does your samba machine have a static ip?
<occy> anyone know how I can get the DOM Inspector stuff into Ubuntu's Firefox?
<vessuvius81> or a dynamic one?
<_foxiness> hi all
<Kartagis> kkamrani: try ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org
<kkamrani> ahh i knew i have to setup BIND
<ana> does anyone know how to share connection with firestarter
<kkamrani> it has a static ip, vessuvius81
<vessuvius81> well then you should be able to reach it with its ip address instead of the name
<djm62> geargolem: what exactly are you doing, and what exactly is the error?
<occy> nm
<occy> mozilla-firefox-dom-inspector
<occy> heh
<_foxiness> after i installed ubuntu i can not than access my fedora "am try to change (hd0,n) and try grub-install" any point here !
<geargolem> djm62  must set paths...   what paths?  to where?  why?
<vessuvius81> kkamrani, first setup a completely open shared directory... readable, browseable, writeable, the whole works
<occy> sweet, I love it when I answer my own question.
<ana> pleeeaassseee...
<ana> somebody help me shatre my connection
<kkamrani> i can VNC and SSH/Telnet into it using the static IP but not the hostname...
<karljp> anyone know someting that's as easy to use as the alarm clock and countdown timer on my mobile phone?
<kkamrani> okay, vessuvius81 i'll do that
<vessuvius81> also, make sure in your smb.conf, the WORKGROUP is set to the same workgroup or domain that your windows machine has set
<_foxiness> ana, there are wizerd come with it
<vessuvius81> that would be the first thing to check
<karljp> I want to do something fairly obnoxious, and I don't really care what it is, very very easily, at a certain time, or in a certain time.
<kkamrani> vessuvius81, it's the exact same workgroup - MSHome
<_foxiness> did u c my text plz
<vessuvius81> ok
<kkamrani> vessuvius81, i created a completely open share
<ana> _foxiness,  i know, the problem is i dont know the gateway i should put in on the other pc
<ana> its connected through a crossover cable
<vessuvius81> ok, so see if you can map it
<vessuvius81> using the IP
<djm62> geargolem: does the program run for you?
<_foxiness> ana is it dhcp
<geargolem> no, djm62,  unsure of how to set up
<vessuvius81> net use X: //192.168.0.2/sharename
<vessuvius81> or however
<kkamrani> cant find 192.168.0.2
<kkamrani> 192.168.0.2 is the static ip for my ubuntu box
<vessuvius81> is that your samba server's address?
<vessuvius81> ok
<vessuvius81> and you can ping it?
<kkamrani> yes
<djm62> geargolem: if you've tar -xzvf'ed it , cd to the new directory and try typing ./Bagisas.py
<vessuvius81> make sure you have samba running then
<kkamrani> i'm vnc'd into it
<geargolem> ok djm62
<kkamrani> okay lemme do a ps -A to see if Samba is running
<yoner> FYI, for anyone running an olde G3 Pismo. It looks like sleep is not supported, as there's no "suspend" option active on the battery panel
<ana> _foxiness, the pc that is connected to the internet has 2 netcards eth0 that is the adsl pppoe modem and eth1 which is the lan
<vessuvius81> somewhere in sbin I think is samba... do a samba restart
<EddieX> Anyone who is using sdl here(programming)?
<djm62> yoner: that may be different between the liveCD and installed distro
<ana> eth1 is hooked to a pentium which i set up as ip 192.168.0.3
<ana> submask255.255.255.0
<geargolem>   File "./Bagisas.py", line 31, in ?
<geargolem>     import profile
<geargolem>   djm62
<ana> but i dont know the gateway
<vessuvius81> probably 192.168.0.1
<kkamrani> hrmm when i did a ps -A samba was not running that could be it
<marska> Hello.. I was wondering if anyone knew if Mozilla has a TEXT ONLY MODE wherein all pictures and graphics are disabled?
<dr_willis> that would be my guess also vessuvius81
<yoner> Thanks djm62. It's not my machine, so I dare not install it. The user would go mad ;-)
<djm62> geargolem: cool...I'm getting that problem too
<kkamrani> i'll feeel really dumb if that's the case!
<vessuvius81> happens to us all :)
<geargolem> how is that cool, djm62?  :P
<kkamrani> how do you start samba, vessuvius81?
<vessuvius81> hmmm
<vessuvius81> search for samba
<vessuvius81> might be in usr/bin
<_foxiness> ana, u can change it from auto to static one than give it a no. u want
<djm62> geargolem: because I'm searching for the solution
<yoner> Is anyone else seeing time display issues with the menubar clock on the live CD? I've seen this on both PPC and x86
<geargolem> ok, djm62.  where did you tar bagisas?
<ringmauer> how to open a program thats not in the applications list?
<RuKK> ringmauer, applications>run application>app name>enter
<RuKK> :)
<qkslvrwolf_> you gotta search for it and then run the executable from console
<djm62> geargolem: Desktop, where it was downloaded.  I'd probably end up putting it in $HOME and adding that directory to the end of my $PATH
<nydust> i have mysql installed but mambo install cant ind it
<nydust> ind=find
<vessuvius81> kk, also do testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vessuvius81> makes sure that works
<ringmauer> Rukk, ive installed libpoker 3d in synaptic ,in which folder is in installed then?
<emokid> i just now got banned from #debian just because i said that ubuntu is greater than debian!!!
<kkamrani> kkamrani@ubuntu:/usr/bin$ smbstatus
<kkamrani> sessionid.tdb not initialised
<kkamrani> /var/run/samba/connections.tdb not initialised
<kkamrani> This is normal if an SMB client has never connected to your server.
<kkamrani> /var/run/samba/locking.tdb not initialised
<kkamrani> This is normal if an SMB client has never connected to your server.
<kkamrani> kkamrani@ubuntu:/usr/bin$
<RuKK> ringmauer, search for libpoker
<RuKK> or just try running libpoker
<djm62> emokid: that sort of thing isn't recommended in the most liberal forums, let alone #debian
<kkamrani> kkamrani@ubuntu:/usr/bin$ testparm
<kkamrani> Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<kkamrani> Processing section "[homes] "
<kkamrani> Processing section "[printers] "
<kkamrani> Processing section "[print$] "
<kkamrani> Processing section "[WWW] "
<kkamrani> Processing section "[Home] "
<kkamrani> Loaded services file OK.
<kkamrani> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<kkamrani> Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
<kkamrani> everythign sems to work
<Amaranth> ah!!
<vessuvius81> ok, so your smb.conf is right
<Amaranth> Please don't do that again.
<RuKK> emokid, emo sucks so bad.. even pop is better.
<vessuvius81> yeah, pvt me if you want to show taht stuff, kk
<emokid> can some1 help me out with my nat confing
<kkamrani> i dont see anything in /usr/bin that would restart smb
<RuKK> ;)
<cens0red> so does ubuntu aim at being the "windows killer"? Or just a bloody good desktop linux?
<emokid> ive opened natd.conf how co i close ports
<kkamrani> sorry, i didnt know it would piss some people off... my bad
<vessuvius81> kk, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<djm62> cens0red: what would it mean to be the "windows killer"?
<Marble2> Is there a good standalone application that can mass edit id3 tags (getting album info from freedb would be a plus too...)
<kkamrani> okay did the samba restart
<djm62> cens0red: I think it just aims to be what it is well
<kkamrani> let's see if it works!
<Simian> where can i find the .vimrc file
<yoner> Thanks to all in this group. Going back to the x86 box before the Mac user freaks!
<vessuvius81> smbclient -L
<djm62> :)
<emokid> ive opened natd.conf how co i close ports
<nickrud> cens0red, I don't care where they think they're going, it WORKS FOR ME :)
<kkamrani> well    well wellm
<kkamrani> vessuvius81, you are my hero
<kkamrani> thanks so much!
<djm62> lot of PPC users about these days
<kkamrani> it works!
<geargolem> djm62 alternative would be to get yafray gui for win and wine it.
<vessuvius81> good :)
<vessuvius81> everytime you change smb.conf, be sure to restart
<kkamrani> i guess samba needed a restart after i configed it
<vessuvius81> ya
<kkamrani> haha alright
<kkamrani> thanks again
<karljp> I certainly hope it's not meant to be a windows killer
<vessuvius81> no prob
<kkamrani> much appreciate you help
<karljp> windows killer would look and feel like windows, but be free.
<dr_willis> why have somthing as pathic as windows. :P
<nickrud> kde (cough, cough)
<djm62> geargolem: sub-optimal...you could try on the foryms of the bagisas site and ask if anyone's using on ubuntu
<geargolem> have, djm62.  no luck
<karljp> nick: so kubuntut might, but ubuntu isn't :)
<vessuvius81> I just switched to linux about a month ago... still have to use windows for some tasks, but I now absolutely hate the windows interface
<emokid> ive opened natd.conf how co i close ports
<nickrud> you know, I hope that old saw about say it, it happens, is false
<Simian> where can i find the .vimrc file
<XTCboarder> blah
<djm62> d'oh
<vessuvius81> Simiana..
<vessuvius81> sudo updatedb
<vessuvius81> locate .vimrc
<_foxiness> can any one tell me how can i fix broken boot "other linux os with ubuntu" can not boot after install ubuntu
<emokid> can i use blackbox with ubuntu? how do install it?
<Simian> thanks but i tried that and it returned nothing
<Simian> does that mean that i don't have one
<karljp> man vim; /vimrc
<karljp> so try /usr/share/vim/vimrc for the default
<Simian> thanks :)
<emokid> i keep on forgetting how to make an user
<emokid> adduser?
<vessuvius81> so back to gentoo... advantages, disadvantages?
<Resonant> emokid, exactly!
<emokid> thanks
<Resonant> if you want to know the other required options, type man adduser
<Resonant> Some are very useful.
<emokid> whats man
<vessuvius81> manual
<vessuvius81> like.. help
<emokid> oh
<Resonant> Man shows manual pages for various commands
<emokid> yea
<vessuvius81> it helps a lot
<vessuvius81> sometimes :)
<Resonant> e.g., man bash
<nickrud> emokid, you should use Systemj->Admin->Users & Groups
<emokid> is there some step by step guide for ubuntu?
<Resonant> or man apt-get
<emokid> like basic commands
<djm62> gentoo takes more time, but seems to have a certain, specific breed of very satisfied users
<dr_willis> ubuntuguide.org is handy.
<Resonant> Listen to nickrud, emokid
<vessuvius81> emokid, ubuntuguide.org
<emokid> i see
<_foxiness> all my doc and setting on old "distro" is on /root now am on /home/userxxx what i should not to cp from old one to this new one ?
<vessuvius81> also, you can always just google ubuntu and your problem
<vessuvius81> and it will generally come up
<nickrud> luuv google
<nickrud> on a fast net connection, anyway
<emokid> i see
<vessuvius81> except sometime the answers you get won't work ;-)
<nickrud> lol
<vessuvius81> has anyone successfully gotten juicer to rip to mp3?
<emokid> im not very advanced in linux
<emokid> so i assume i wont have much troubles since i cant really break it so hard
<nickrud> emokid, that's ok, that's where we all started :)
<vessuvius81> you can definitely break it :)
<nickrud> but it's only software, so, hey.
<emokid> i ordered 250 ubuntu cds so i could spread them to my friends
<emokid> have u done it 2?
<vessuvius81> I ordered 5
<nickrud> I got 10, left nine at the library, all gone in 2 hours
<mjr> 250? You have a lot of friends...
<chx_> Welcome. When I try to install ftp-ssl, it wants to remove ubuntu-base ... what the HECK?
* mjr got 30, mostly for the CS department students' lounge
<emokid> ill give them to friends, leave some at libraries and stuff
<emokid> ill make sure ubuntu will spread in lithuania!
<dazed> lol
<Marble2> when will hoary cd's be out?
<Marble2> i ordered 10 more x86 cds
<nickrud> Marble2, give them 45 days
<Marble2> okay, that's not so bad
<vessuvius81> anyone on mp3's in sound juicer? I get "Reason: Could not create GStreamer encover ((null))
<vessuvius81> installed lame and liblame
<vessuvius81> and did the registering
<djm62> vessuvius81: gstreamer0.8-lame ?
<vessuvius81> ya
<yoner> Anyone know how Ubuntu can afford to ship free CDs? Have they been overwhelmed with requests?
<karljp> shipping free cds is probably as cheap or cheaper than bandwidth charges :)
<karljp> mailing a cd doesn't cost much :)
<Bazzi> yoner I think one of the richest men on the world is behind canonical
<vessuvius81> gstreamer0.8-lame_0.8.2-2_i386.deb
<Bazzi> "rumors say..."
<yoner> karljp, you've got a point there...
<nickrud> karljp, they'll ship you 250 free if you ask :)
<yoner> bazzi, maybe it's Bill!
<nickrud> that can't be that cheap, even from switzerland
<emokid> i havent got those cds yet
<emokid> i ordered them about month ago
<emokid> and still nothing
<emokid> but i still hope
<benplaut> are linux based PDAs worth it?
<Anlar> no.
<Anlar> Palms are.
<djm62> benplaut: you mean zaurus or handhelds.org?
<nickrud> I'll be honest, I forgot I'd ordered them, and when they arrived, couldn't figure out who'd be shipping from swiss land ;)
<GammaRay> pdas in general are doubtful
<emokid> how much did you order nickrud
<Anlar> I just had Tungsten T3. very polished, great applications, extremely user friendly and very useful. my memory.
<dockane> is there any way to speed up the boot time of ubuntu on scsi systems ? i experience much longer boot time because of a delay after "starting ubuntu...." then on ide systems
<nickrud> just 10
<dockane> *than
<Anlar> dockane: build your own kernel. most likely it does lots of extra probing?
<emokid> how can i give user root privilegies
<benplaut> djm62: i dunno... i am thinking of getting a PDA and came across some of them. Looking in the ~$300 range
<nickrud> took about 1 to 2 months, I can't be sure exactly
<emokid> in console
<emokid> make root user?
<nickrud> emokid, you don't need a root user.
<emokid> ee
<ircbot_> ah good ol' starbucks wireless
<emokid> but how can i give other users root
<emokid> so they could install soft i need
<Earthen> how do i make a file executable??
<ircbot_> supposed to be meeting my ex girlfriend here... she so wants me back now that i have a good job
<emokid> Earthen, rename it
<dockane> Anlar, any recommandations for manuals, tutorials etc ?
<Earthen> isn't there a command i have to use
<Anlar> dockane: err.. the kernel ships with very extensive documentation actually.
<dr_willis> chmod +x whateverfile
<GammaRay> ircbot_: say you are now homeless and the bag lady won't let go of you
<ircbot_> haha
<ircbot_> i'm homeless with a lappy
<benplaut> hmm, thinking torwards a Tungsten C
<Earthen> thanks
<GammaRay> icebalm: it's been done
<dockane> Anlar, i wonder that that these delay does not exist for ide systems where i installed ubuntu. maybe its just a small switch i have to use
<yoner> anyone else out there try the live CD on a PPC Mac? It worked great on an old G3 PowerBook (and on this lame PII)
<Anlar> C is nice as well but imho it's not as ergonomic
<vessuvius81> I got it to work... I had a wrong character in my config :-/
<Anlar> dockane: as the adapter has been found it most likely probes all the mtus or something like that..
<GammaRay> Anlar: now let me quote you out of context in ##c
<dr_willis> :)
* nickrud ponders the meaning of evil
<Anlar> quoting is always fun. remember though that I own perhaps the copyright for what I have said if it is something original in the context and showing me in bad light with it is illegal. but I like the money.
<benplaut> Anlar: I'll keep that in mind... i think i want a keyboard, so it's between that and... (dunno)
<Jimmothy> bash: import: command not found
<GammaRay> nickrud: don't be lazy like *some* *people*... use a dictionary (-;
<benplaut> i think one Clie has a keyboard
<Jimmothy> how do i take a screenshot from terminal without import?
<ircbot_> why without import?
<nickrud> dict awe, see debian :)
<Anlar> benplaut: I learnt the screen typing really fast. it's quite handy actually. and T3/5's on-screen-keyboard is quite big actually too if you enable it.
<emokid> i doubt if u can do that
<nickrud> GammaRay, sorry, bad joke, let me off this time :)
<Marble2> Is there a good standalone application that can mass edit id3 tags (getting album info from freedb would be a plus too...)?
<busfahrer> Holy cow... is there any drawback to the free CD shipping?
<nickrud> Marble2, I use easytag
<GammaRay> Marble2: easytag
<Marble2> I'm trying easytag right now and I don't like it very well
<djm62> busfahrer: none whatsoever
<ircbot_> they seemed to not allow ssh connections from here... punks
<busfahrer> djm62: Are they crazy? :-D
<nickrud> Marble2, the interface kinda sucks, but it does it all
<ircbot_> hmmm wonder about vnc
<djm62> busfahrer: everyone that looks around at the world, then decides to make things /better/ is crazy
<busfahrer> djm62: Since when do they offer this?
<djm62> busfahrer: don't know...as long as I've been aware of ubuntu
<andrewski> crimsun: mind pasting the list of packages i'd need to downgrade again?  my kernel version was downgraded, but i couldn't start X because the X module was still 7174.
<nickrud> busfahrer, since before I knew how to spell it :)
* djm62 was, however, a debian guy
<GammaRay> now where is the pda that is thumb operated and has speech recognition..
<nickrud> around the corner?
<djm62> GammaRay: ipaq running linux
<ircbot_> default port for vnc is 5900 right?
<nickrud> djm62, really?
<djm62> nickrud: have one myself...including X
<jacobnix> someone knows how to set external projector to ubuntu PPC
* nickrud counts his coins
<jacobnix> GammaRay: Blind Guardian!!!!!
<GammaRay> jacobnix: meh
<GammaRay> djm62: so you could navigate to the address book using one thumb and distate the contents of an entry?
<GammaRay> s/distate/dictate/
<jacobnix> GammaRay:Shadow Gallery, Ayreon, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Timmo Tolki, Avantasia, Trasatlantic,
<gordonjcp> can anyone tell me how to burn an ISO to CD in Ubuntu?
<GammaRay> can't stand Dream Theater.. Like Queensryche and Avantasia though
<gordonjcp> I keep getting the following error:
<gordonjcp> Error trying to open /dev/hda exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<GammaRay> indifferent to Trasatlantic and Timmo Tolki
<martin> JUST A LITTLE POLL: Do you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<ells> is anyone having any issues connecting to LimeWire
<GammaRay> never heard or just don't remember the rest (not a good sigh)
<jaco^> martin ubuntu of course
<dr_willis> martin,  i install ubuntu, then intalled the kubuntu packages.
<nickrud> I must be old, I only recognized Queensryche, and can't name a song :)
<jacobnix> Gammray:uhmmmm :-),
<ircbot_> woohoo got my vnc working
<ells> is anyone having any issues connecting to LimeWire
<Anlar> ells: ask the fbi
<ells> Anlar: the fbi?
<andrewski> has anyone else successfully downgraded to nvidia 6111?
<dr_willis> 'to limewire' - well isent limewire a gnutella client?
<GammaRay> nickrud: I'd have to look to name a song myself
<dcraven> Ubuntu here.
<jacobnix> Gammaray: Deicide, Dimmu Borgir, The Gathering, Tiamat, Unleashed, Morgoth, Impaled Nazarene,
<nickrud> gimme indigo girls
<GammaRay> woah.. not a one rings a bell there
<dcraven> dr_willis, it's a Gnutella client? I didn't know that.
<jacobnix> Gammray: Pink Floyd or Syd Barret
<nickrud> martin, ubuntu
<dr_willis> dcraven,  Im pretty sure it is - its not useing its own special network
<gordonjcp> has anyone ever successfully got help from #ubuntu?
<dcraven> dr_willis, yeah you may be right.
<GammaRay> jacobnix: always kinda liked pink floyd after the nutty guy left :-P
<dcraven> gordonjcp, not like that they haven't.
<GammaRay> nickrud: tears for fears here as long as were are cutting against the grain
<dr_willis> dcraven,  http://www.gnutelliums.com/
<jacobnix> Gammaray: http://jacob.blogsome.com
<nickrud> GammaRay, I can live with that, and how about psychedelic furs?
<GammaRay> nickrud: great band
<nickrud> and, my old standby when I'm feeling down, London Calling
<optikal> I just installed 'linux-image-686-smp' package for my Dual P3/600 box.. is it accurate that if I cat /proc/cpuinfo it only says '1' under Processors?
<jacobnix> Gammray: which band?
* GammaRay drowns in gig logs
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone know a way to run Windows programs in Ubuntu?  I want to be able to use Dreamweaver, Flash and Fireworks MX
<gordonjcp> well, I can't get this working, and I can't get any sense from the channel
<dcraven> dr_willis, right you are! And that site made a popup in Firefox.. That's discouraging.
<gordonjcp> SeeleyUSMC: wine
<ircbot_> SeeleyUSMC: you can use wine
<optikal> SeeleyUSMC: http://www.winehq.com
<dr_willis> SeeleyUSMC,  'cedega' 'wine' or similer.
<mjr> SeeleyUSMC, you may be able to get some working with wine
<GammaRay> jacobnix: the psychedelic firs
<ircbot_> cedega costs money though
<djm62> damn hippies
<dr_willis> dcraven,  Hmm -  i dident get any popup in my firefox. :P
<ircbot_> hey don't you make fun of hippies dr_willis
<dr_willis> dcraven,  I do have adblock extension installed.
<ircbot_> err djm62
<optikal> anyone have the clue on my dual proc question?
<dcraven> dr_willis, lucky me. So do I.
<UnLoOpY> NEW! Undocumented RedHat Security Flaws!  INTERNET EXCLUSIVE
<UnLoOpY> http://redhat.on.nimp.org/undocdflaws
<djm62> UnLoOpY: don't care...stop spamming
<dr_willis> UnLoOpY,  but are they not - NOW documented?
<dr_willis> :P
<UnLoOpY> NEW! Undocumented RedHat Security Flaws!  INTERNET EXCLUSIVE
<UnLoOpY> http://redhat.on.nimp.org/undocdflaws
<dcraven> dr_willis, I got the "Firefox just blocked a popup..." bar in the browser, but the popup still popped up.. hehe
<jacobnix> Gammray:where are you from?
<UnLoOpY> NO THEY WERE NEV4R DOCUMENTED BEFORE
<GammaRay> jacobnix: the dark side of the moon
<UnLoOpY> THE JEWS DONT WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT THEM
<UnLoOpY> THE JEWS DONT WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT THEM
<UnLoOpY> THE JEWS DONT WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT THEM
<UnLoOpY> THE JEWS DONT WANT YOU TO KNOW ABOUT THEM
<UnLoOpY> NEW! Undocumented RedHat Security Flaws!  INTERNET EXCLUSIVE
<UnLoOpY> http://redhat.on.nimp.org/undocdflaws
* dr_willis stares at UnLoOpY 
<djm62> UnLoOpY: find out what room this is...
<optikal> oh lord. grow up
<GammaRay> I always liked the jews
<GammaRay> :-P
<optikal> I just installed 'linux-image-686-smp' package for my Dual P3/600 box.. is it accurate that if I cat /proc/cpuinfo it only says '1' under Processors?
<djm62> somebody get an op...he's either a bot or extremely stupid human
<qkslvrwolf_> i'd say bot
<qkslvrwolf_> if I had to guess
<decaf> optikal: after reboot, no
<djm62> qkslvrwolf_: I can no longer tell...humans are getting dumber and bots are getting smarter
<optikal> decaf: yeah, i did reboot.  if i display what kernel im running under, should it be appended by smp, like the package name?
<UnLoOpY> NEW! Undocumented RedHat Security Flaws!  INTERNET EXCLUSIVE
<decaf> optikal: it should be
<UnLoOpY> http://redhat.on.nimp.org/undocdflaws
<UnLoOpY> NEW! Undocumented RedHat Security Flaws!  INTERNET EXCLUSIVE
<UnLoOpY> http://redhat.on.nimp.org/undocdflaws
<optikal> decaf: okay, how can i display what kernel im running under? =)
<decaf> 2.6.11-1-k7
<sebix> Hi, is there a way to prevent rythmbox from discovering the title/artists from the directories I want to import in my library ? Because the one he doesn't find out, he puts them into an "unknown artists" directory...
<BigRob> What happen to ndiswrapper I swear it use to be in the apt-get now it gone but the module is installed which is wierd
<decaf> optikal: that is mine. try uname -a
<jacobnix> Gammray: London?
<GammaRay> jacobnix: nah.. try again :-D
<BigRob> sebix, rythmbox goes by the MP3 tag
<optikal> 2.6.10-5-686-smp..
<optikal> And it does detect both processors in bios and upon post.
<GammaRay> BigRob: would be nice if it had an option to follow a file format
<jacobnix> Gammaray: AbbeRoad Studios?
<BigRob> also does anyone know where I can get a deb package of of Netapplet aka Network Manger (redhats name)
<SQL_Sam> how do you use apt-get chache?
<optikal> decaf: any idea what i can check from here? or maybe a document to read up on this?
<ircbot_> you'd think stressing to someone to not be late... they wouldn't be late
<ircbot_> she's really lucky i paid for 2 hours of internet
<sebix> BigRob, rythmbox also fails on .ogg subdirs...
<GammaRay> sebix: the way I cope is to fill in the id3 tags w/ easytag.. it can create them based on a file name format
<GammaRay> jacobnix: way off
<^vir^> tbird, use this mirror for e17
<decaf> optikal: you should see two same stanzas in /proc/cpuinfo now
<^vir^> deb http://luddite.atticauthor.info/debian/ unstable/
<sebix> GammaRay, oh, I need to look at easytag, then
<BigRob> sebix, to my knowledge rythmbox does not go based on directoris oggs have file tags also
<nickrud> BigRob, it's called netapplet in ubuntu also
<^vir^> brb
<decaf> optikal: one for "processor 0" and one for "processor 1"
<BigRob> nickrud i did not see it in synaptic
<ircbot_> okay in /proc/cpuinfo should it have the speed of my cpu on the cpu mhz line?
<nickrud> BigRob, it's in the universe repository. Have you done
<optikal> decaf: wow.. i feel like a idiot now.. its actually displaying both procs, first proc is Processor: 0, but when it display it, my window is sized perfectly so that i cannot even see 1 line from the first processors info output.
<jacobnix> GammaRay: doy you now where pink floyd makes tour?
<optikal> decaf: thanks for the help tho. =)
<nickrud> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GammaRay> jacobnix: I think they play the wax museum
<decaf> optikal: yw. many things start from 0 at unix and C
<BigRob> nicrud i enabled universe repository
<jacobnix> Gammaray: when?
<jacobnix> gammray: im from mexico?
<optikal> decaf: If you dont mind, one more real fast question.. whats the best cpu load monitoring tool for dual proc? is gdesklets suitable?
<optikal> decaf: yeah, thats why i feel like an idiot as well.. i should have realized that fact.
<BigRob> nicrud I am not using the 5.0 release I am using warty or what ever they are calling it as Debian right now is having issues with my laptop
<nickrud> BigRob, ;( it's in hoary
<^vir^> got e17 to work
<^vir^> :D
<nickrud> ^vir^, I looked at that link earlier it does work?
<GammaRay> jacobnix: don't mean to get your hopes up but.. I was making light of the fact that they are all old timers now
<^vir^> yeah it does
<nickrud> is the package gpg signed by someone?
<decaf> optikal: :)). I personally dont trust eye candy apps. therefore I dont recommend gdesklets for monitoring. but you should try.
<GammaRay> jacobnix: http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/reflections/images/ref0028s.jpg
<jacobnix> gammaray: whattttt?
<^vir^> nah it ain't nickrud
<^vir^> not that i know of
* nickrud worries about sources :)
<BigRob> what I cant figure out is what ubuntu is working and Sarge is not
<ircbot_> shit GammaRay that's creepy
<dockane> i would like to run bashmark, a small benchmark. there is an ebuild for gentoo and the sources. how do i compile them ? (.cpp and .hpp files)
<ircbot_> really creepy
<optikal> decaf: i just like a visual based graphs of current and previous loads.. and it provides that, so.. i dont know of a better one.  what cpu load monitor do you recommend?
<jacobnix> gamma: whats mean?
<jacobnix> gammaray: the pics in tose url
<ndlong1> hallo, can some one give idea on how ubuntu is better than debian ? i wanna try ubuntu !
<qkslvrwolf_> you could tyr the live cd ndlong
<dr_willis> ndlong1,  it has cooler people in the #ubuntu channel.
<ircbot_> ndlong1: updated packages
<GammaRay> jacobnix: wax heads I assume from a wax museum
<nickrud> ndlong1, ubuntu is not better, ju^W see dr_willis
<ircbot_> GammaRay: creepy heads from a creepy museum
<GammaRay> jacobnix: http://www.yourdictionary.com/ahd/w/w0063500.html
<^vir^> nickrud, thats the link i found a e17 deb resp on
<ndlong1> do we have more stable packages and easy to update than in Debian ?
<nickrud> ^vir^, yeah, but I don't know who the guy is, and I need to know :)
<SeeleyUSMC> So if I use Wine, I can run programs I have installed on my Windows partitions?
<GammaRay> depends on the app
<^vir^> nickrud, ask in #e for some deb sources i'm sure they will help
<nickrud> ^vir^, not a bad suggestion, asking if they know the guy.
<GammaRay> and if you run ntfs, running apps located on the windows fs is not likely to work
<GammaRay> but it's been a long time since I last used wine...
<optikal> GammaRay: moreso if the application needs to use the windows registry, or write to the ntfs partition
<dr_willis> you normally want to use wine and 'reinstll' all the applcations to your linux system and just transfer the data to/from some windows/fat32 partition.
<GammaRay> windows apps usually need to write to their installed dirs and ntfs is ro
<optikal> hehe
<nickrud> the only win app that ever mattered to me wouldn't work in wine or qemu
<optikal> nickrud: whats that
<dr_willis> sol.exe
<dr_willis> :P
<GammaRay> optikal: well 2 is better than 1
<nickrud> Thomas Guide to California
<nickrud> optikal, ^^
<^vir^> GammaRay, ntfs is ro if you use the kernel driver for ntfs partions
<optikal> which mostly everyone does
<optikal> but good point
<GammaRay> yea.. ironically you can use wine to write to ntfs
<timello> hey all! which package need I to install to heard a music only passing the mouse on the icon?
<^vir^> you can make ntfs read & write using paragon ntfs & i forgot the other way
<decaf> but we have some better solutions, 'captive' is one of them
<timello> to listen I mean
<dr_willis> are the alternative ways like 'captive' really safe however?
<frank__> GammaRay, really wo write on ntfs? I'm not so sure, never heard of that
<^vir^> captive isn't as good as paragon ntfs
<SeeleyUSMC> I have windows on a FAT so I can write to it
<GammaRay> dr_willis: captive that dr_willis mentioned uses wine
<GammaRay> err oops
<frank__> dr_willis, apparently captive works but not with a x86_64 kernel
<nickrud> optikal, it installs fine to qemu, but fails on the cd, both direct and as a loop device
* GammaRay passes the message around to frank__ 
<dockane> which packet contains g++ ?
<optikal> nickrud: refresh me, whats sol.exe?
<dr_willis> its still safest - to reinstall the apps with wine. and transfer data. :O it'd would really SUCK if wine some how trashed your windows drive.
<dr_willis> sol.exe = the windows solitare game.
<decaf> dr_willis: works for me, but I don't have any important data on ntfs partition.so dont care
<optikal> ooh.. hehe jes.. thats right.
<nickrud> wrong guy, that was dr_willis for sol.exe, I want the Thomas Guide
<dr_willis> :)
<optikal> =P
<timello> Dr_Acemaster, which package need I to install to listen music only passing the mouse on the icon (Gnome)? Do you know?
* GammaRay taps his fingers 
<tsume_> gnaa == stupid people :)
<emokid> yes!! are they flooding you too!?
<emokid> they keep on hitting #gentoo
<emokid> mass inviting and private flooding
<GammaRay> you know pablo picasso was never called an asshole
<tsume_> emokid: nah, I'm just know they are kids at the age of 7 years old
<nickrud> GammaRay, he did have girlfriends :)
<tsume_> emokid: basic loosers who are poor
<Anlar> gammaray: perhaps he WAS
<Twiggy> Monet was
<tsume_> emokid: they don't bother me, they are just wasting thier own time ;)
<emokid> yea!!
<GammaRay> Anlar: not in new york
<redlyn> hi
<nickrud> ^vir^, could you give me that link again? Want to ask in #e
<^vir^> sure
<nickrud> thk
<^vir^> nickrud, http://shadoi.soulmachine.net/
<nickrud> thanks ^vir^
<^vir^> no prob
<nickrud> ^vir^, this wasn't the link I remember, this one I think I can trust :)
<^vir^> the link i first showed was off of that page which i found using google :)
<revelater> hey, for some reason synaptic isn't letting me change the repositorys
<revelater> anyone know why?
<revelater> ???
<revelater> ????????????
<GatsuB> hello
<revelater> hi
<GatsuB> can i ask a question?
<revelater> we seem to be the only people alive here... i will help if i can
<nickrud> anytime, we just don't promise to have the answers :)
<GatsuB> i have mounted a fat32 fs with this line in fstab: /dev/hda5	/mnt/caska	vfat    rw,umask=0   0       0
<fejaor> I have problems trying to install the plug in from HOWTO: Embed PDFs with Evince in Mozilla/Firefox
<rodrigo_-_22> hi. i need to do a full backup of my home directory on a remote server, but i don't have enough space left on my hd to create a tar file and then upload it to the remote server. is there any tool i can use to make the remote backup without creating a huge file on my computer?
<fejaor> I have this message
<fejaor> fejaor@fejaor:/etc$ sudo gedit /etc/mozpluggerrc
<fejaor> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<fejaor> anyone?
<mainer> rodrigo: use rsync or ftp
<optikal> fejaor: man chmod
<GatsuB> the partition is not writeable
<GatsuB> only read
<fejaor> need the exact command
<revelater> fejaor: just: sudo chmod 0440 /directory/to/file
<optikal> fejaor: it'll do you better to read up.. dont be scared to learn what your doing
<nickrud> fejaor, one more total freebie: chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<nickrud> and I hope no one needs to correct me :)
<revelater> nickrud: any reason why synaptic wouldn't feel like recording a change of repositories?
<nickrud> that's a wierd one
<nickrud> how about starting with an ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list
<revelater> nickrud: your telling me... is tehre a max number of repos?
<nickrud> revelater, no, no limits
<fejaor> It didn't allowed me to do that change...
<revelater> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1089 2005-04-23 17:18 /etc/apt/sources.list
<optikal> fejaor: try sudo or su.
<optikal> fejaor: you need to run it as root
<nickrud> fejaor, anything that is done outside of /home/<your user name> must be preceeded by sudo
<brundleFly> howdy
<fejaor> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<fejaor> You have new mail in /var/mail/fejaor
<fejaor> that's what I goy
<fejaor> got
<optikal> fejaor: do you know how to su or sudo?
<nickrud> revelater, do you mind private chat so we don't get in these other guys way?
<fejaor> that's after sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<revelater> nickrud, hmm, ok but how?
<revelater> nickrud: i am new to this command line chat thing...
<fejaor> yes and I did it....
<nickrud> revelater, I don't have a clue about command line chat, I use xchat :)
<optikal> fejaor: paste from your first error to your current prompt at a PASTE BIN site only, not in channel
<revelater> nickrud.... k so should we make our own chatroom or what?
<fejaor> website?
<nickrud> yeah, and would some kind soul take pity on us and tell us the command?
<optikal> revelater: what client?
<optikal> fejaor: http://paste.anitox.org
<revelater> irssi
<optikal> i believe its alt+1 alt+2 alt+3
<optikal> or /window 1, /window 2 /window 3
<revelater> optikal, for private chatting?
<limer> anyone have a suggestion for good variant of mame for ubuntu?
<thegreedyturtle> limer: what are you using it for?
<limer> sfa3
<optikal> revelater: to switch between your status screen (1) your first channel joined (2) and so forth.  for example, if you joined 1 channel and had 1 pm convo, and you joined the channel before the pm convo started, 1 would be status 2 would be channel and 3 would be pm convo for that specific nick
<thegreedyturtle> expand plz
<limer> street fighter alpha 3
<fejaor> done optikal
<optikal> give me the link of it now
<limer> I know of xmame, just didn't know if ppl thought gmame or whatever may be better
<thegreedyturtle> heh, well in a twist of irony, you've got ubuntu, which stands for 'humanity to others' and you are trying to merge it succesfully with 'street fighter'
<thegreedyturtle> it can be done, but you'll need some ingenuity!
<limer> yes, true.  my fist will unify with their face.  I don't see the problem
<Jimmothy> anyone know how to take a screenshot with the terminal in ubuntu? import doesn't work
<thegreedyturtle> hahah
<limer> :P
<thegreedyturtle> i wonder if there's a word for 'humanity for some, asswhoop for others'
<limer> another oxymoron might be "Ubuntu kicks ass!"
<thegreedyturtle> or maybe 'inhumanity for all'
<limer> which it most certainly does
<optikal> fejaor: okay, you have to login with su to chmod sudoers from 777 to 440
<thegreedyturtle> the easy choice would be 'street fighter ubuntu 3'
<fejaor> from the root terminal?
<Levander> When I'm at the grub menu during boot, how do I get to the grub prompt?
<optikal> fejaor: have you setup a password yet for root?
<limer> If Ken and Ryu used linux (which I think we all know they do) . . . it would be ubuntu
<limer> maybe M. Bison would be the odd Windoze world domination guy
<optikal> Thats got to be the gayest thing i've ever heard.
<gfxstyler> Levander: escape?
<fejaor> what do you mean?
<Levander> gfxstyler: okay, I'm about to try it!
<Levander> gotta reboot from the live cd...
<thegreedyturtle> Guile would use Fedora, Ken and Ryu would use Debian, and Chun-Li would use Ubuntu
<thegreedyturtle> lesse, Suse is european so...
<limer> so long as she does a spread for a wall, I'd be happy
<thegreedyturtle> XD
<gfxstyler> Levander: i dont know if livecd has a grub menu, but with hd install there is a "press ESC for blablabla"
<thegreedyturtle> one of those downward 'holding hands in a circle' shots
<thegreedyturtle> you know, someone could make some hilarious fan art with that theme
<limer> sure, she should join with Cammy or maybe the DOA girls
<fejaor> how can I do that change from 777 to 440??
<optikal> fejaor: type 'sudo passwd root' and then if sudo asks for your password, enters yours.. then when asked for another password (and verifiy) type in a different, preferably a different password than your user account (security purposes).  once you so that, type su, then enter the password you created in the previous step.  then type your chmod command as you have stated in the pastebin.
<yoner> is anyone here using Ubuntu for server applications (e.g. web, file, database)?
<thegreedyturtle> does anyone know if there's a graphical clipboard tool for gnome-clipboard-daemon (similar to Klipper?)
<gfxstyler> fejaor: open a terminal and type sudo chmod 440 where you want it
<Levander> gfxstyler: i was booted in the live cd, had to reboot back into my regular system.  But, yeah, apparently the menu tells you to hit 'c' to get to a prompt
<fejaor> optikal.....I typed sudo passwd root and the same message appeared
<optikal> er yeah.
<optikal> type su<enter>
<gfxstyler> fejaor: i guess u dont need to give su a passwd, why not use sudo?
<limer> xclipboard?
<optikal> gfxstyler: he cannot use sudo because sudoers is 777, and if its 777 no one can sudo
<fejaor> fejaor@fejaor:~$ sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<fejaor> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<optikal> type su<enter>
<gfxstyler> optikal: didnt know what he wants to to with chmod
<limer> thegreedyturtle: apropos clip    = xclipboard
<optikal> fejaor: what does 'su' return? a password prompt or ?
<thegreedyturtle> limer: what is apropos?
<nickrud> revelater, did you flood that private chat :)
<limer> searches the first line of man pages for whatever your search string is
<limer> man apropos
<fejaor> password prompt
<nickrud> first time I've been kicked
<jubei> Hello. Does anyone here know anything about evdev mouse input?
<optikal> fejaor: enter your root password
<gfxstyler> anyone knows how long the hoary cds will take to get shipped to me? i ordered them a few weeks ago .. too bad
<fejaor> su: Authentication failure
<fejaor> You have new mail in /var/mail/fejaor
<fejaor> after entering the password
<optikal> fejaor: fejaor wrong password.  try the other one or type it correctly
<optikal> -*fejahor
<fejaor> i tried the only pass I have
<fejaor> :S
<optikal> whos the system administrator of this box?
<fejaor> I am
<jg> gfxstyler: bittorrent is your friend...
<revelater> knickrud, no i posted in #flood
<lunitik> fejaor: where and how did you get the prompt?
<revelater> nickrun...
<revelater> nickrud
<revelater> fingers will not work today
<nickrud> revelater, ok, I got disconnected for some reason, but I'm baaack
<fejaor> -*lunitik: trying to type su
<gfxstyler> jg: no thats not the point, i want a nice cd :) i already loaded it via net
<lunitik> fejaor: type 'sudo'
<fejaor> fejaor@fejaor:~$ sudo
<fejaor> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<fejaor> You have new mail in /var/mail/fejaor
<lunitik> fejaor: 'sudo -i' is the same as 'su -'
<fejaor> fejaor@fejaor:~$ sudo -i
<fejaor> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<revelater> nickrud, well, problem not solved, but i got a workaround that should do the same thing, i just manually added the line i needed
<lunitik> fejaor: yeah... thats bad
<optikal> hehe yah
<lunitik> fejaor: although there is no reason it would have those perms
<nickrud> what works, works.
<lunitik> nickrud: but its not working...
<fejaor> :S
<nickrud> lunitik, yes it is, it's just too dark.
<XTCboarder> has anybody tried F4L?
<lunitik> nickrud: wtf are you talking about?
<nickrud> lunitik, sorry, I think we're talking about different things
<fejaor> any solution??
<nickrud> fejaor, have you edited /etc/sudoers?
<fejaor> yes
<nickrud> that's a no no, unless you use visudoers
<fejaor> to install firestarter
<Marble2> crap. I just removed the trash Icon from the bottom right of my desktop. How do I get it back
<Marble2> anyone?
<atool> right click on menubar
<atool> choose add to panel
<atool> then scroll down to the trash applet
<Marble2> that only works for the one at the to
<Marble2> *top
<Marble2> I mean bottom right corner.
<atool> ?
<Marble2> nvm, that worked
<Marble2> thanks
<atool> you can't move it to the bottom?
<Marble2> yea, I moved it
<atool> :)
<Marble2> okay, now why did 2 little drive icons just show up on my desktop?
<atool> dunno
<fevel> can someone help me to share files
<bigmatt> has anybody gotten cvscedega to work properly?
<nickrud> A question: if sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers comes back with sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440 and there is no root account, is a recovery possilbe?
<fevel> i pinged my connection and its fine
<SeeleyUSMC> Does anyone know where the doc_root is defaultly for apache web server in ubuntu?
<atool> does "locate html | grep apache" give you any ideas?
<abiertos> hello
<abiertos> my name is Ernesto
<abiertos> I have a problem
<abiertos> I lost my root password
<abiertos> and Im not in a sudoers group
<lunitik> abiertos: restart, boot into 'rescue mode' and add yourself
<Marble2>  I have 2 icons on my desktop that point to drive's that I have mounted, they just randomly showed up, how do I remove them? In the right click menu, move to trash is whited out
<abiertos> I need to now how I can to recovery my root password without install again
<struggler> Hi, I'm using the default kernel 2.6.10.5 on Hoary. Would someone please tell me how to turn on NLS?
<lunitik> Marble2: eject the media
<lunitik> Marble2: or take away that function from g-v-m
<Marble2> g-v-m ?
<abiertos> I don't need to be a root?
<lunitik> gnome-volume-manager
<Marble2> well it's always been mounted before without the icons showing up
<lunitik> abiertos: to do that, no
<abiertos> ok
<lunitik> abiertos: rescue mode is single user
<abiertos> I need the ubuntu cd
<lunitik> Marble2: in gnome 2.10?
<abiertos> for to do that?
<lunitik> abiertos: just do what I told you
<Marble2> mm
<Marble2> greg@Greg:~ $ /usr/bin/gdm --version
<Marble2> GDM 2.6.0.7
<stuNNed> is there a way to have gnome on f7 and kde on f8?
<stuNNed> w/out gdm?
<stuNNed> or kdm for that matter?
<atool> abiertos, i think it's one of the grub boot options
<abiertos> I just restart in rescue mode and nothing more
<dr_willis> you can start several X sessions if you want and make them run eithe rone..
<abiertos> ok
<lunitik> atool: it is
<abiertos> Im gonna do that now
<abiertos> bye
<struggler> Anyone know how to turn on NLS in Hoary?
<dr_willis> or you could use vnc and have  a desktop in a 'window' or use the xnest for similer feature
<Marble2> anyone?
<struggler> Anyone who would be willing to share.
<qkslvrwolf_> just out of curiousity...what is nls?
<qkslvrwolf_> and how do I change my bleeding color in xchat?
<struggler> Internationalization support
<qkslvrwolf_> ahh, ok
<qkslvrwolf_> thanks.  sorry I can't help
<struggler> thanks anyway
<lunitik> struggler: what language do you need?
<struggler> I have the default locales.
<lunitik> struggler: thats not what I asked
<Agrajag> qkslvrwolf_: setting>preferences>colors
<struggler> I disabled it originally
<struggler> and now need to turn it back on
<lunitik> struggler: cool... answer my question
<struggler> to do some testing
<struggler> German
<lunitik> struggler: apt-get install language-support-de lang-pack-de
<struggler> thank you
<lunitik> struggler: apt-get install language-support-de language-pack-de
<qkslvrwolf_> test
<qkslvrwolf_> hrm
<struggler> lunitik: thank you very much
<qkslvrwolf_> test
<karljp> how come debian apt-repos have subversion 1.1.4 and ubuntu hoary main only has 1.1.1?
<abiertos> hello it's me again
<abiertos> Lunitik
<nickrud> karljp, cuz ubuntu is frozen :)
<abiertos> I done like you told me
<karljp> frozen two weeks ago though
<karljp> ok, I guess svn could have made three releases this month :)
<abiertos> the system beg me the root password
<abiertos> for maintenance
<lunitik> abiertos: followed correct format? 'abiertos ALL [ALL] '?
<abiertos> ?
<qkslvrwolf_> check
<nickrud> karljp, probably not, more likely  ubuntu just fell behind :)
<lunitik> abiertos: then you didn't do what I told you...
<abiertos> what the hell is that
<lunitik> it doesn't prompt for a password in rescue mode
<abiertos> where I have to put that?
<lunitik> abiertos: how did you do what I told you ... and not know how 5 mins later?
<abiertos> remember that I don't have permission for that file
<lunitik> abiertos: in single user... you are root... so you have perms
<abiertos> I have to edit the kernel image before the grub loads
<abiertos> ?
<Dnatas> I just inserted my ps2 mouse and for whatever reason X can't find it this is going from having a usb mouse to using a ps2 one..
<Dnatas> do I need a module installed?
<Dnatas> even after a reboot it isn't working although it works in windows..
<abiertos> and where is written 'ro quiet single'
<abiertos> put abiertos ALL [ALL] 
<nickrud> Dnatas, your xorg.conf needs to be redone.
<abiertos> and lunitik?
<lunitik> abiertos: ffs... when it says 'press ESC when prompted' do it... select rescue mode ... and hit enter... then vi /etc/sudoers ... add 'abiertos ALL [ALL] ' to that file... save via :wq! ,,, reboot
<abiertos> ok
<abiertos> I know that
<abiertos> I have other question
<SeeleyUSMC> Are there any good PHP IDE's out there?
<abiertos> ?
<atool> ecplise probably has some php plugins
<abiertos> how you know that the user abiertos is the default system user of my system?
<nickrud> when you get to the login screen, hit ctl alt F1, login, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, hit ctl alt f7, and try again
<lunitik> abiertos: /whois abiertos   :/
<abiertos> ok
<abiertos> can you hack me and change my root password?
<abiertos> for me
<abiertos> ?
<Agrajag> ahahahahhaha
<lunitik> actually, I was just guessing though... doesn't matter what the user is... put the right user
<atool> hehe
<abiertos> ok
<nickrud> if I knew what I was doing ...
<lunitik> abiertos: if I could... I would have... less frustrating
<abiertos> if it fails I'll be back
<resiak> I have a buggered-up file on my XFS / partition. Any operation upon the file (including stat) gives the useful error "Unknown error 990". Sadly, this file is part of pppeoconf, which has a new version happily wanting to replace said file, but dpkg fails since it can't touch this file. touch /forcefsck is useless, since fsck.xfs simply returns true. I need to run xfs_repair on the filesystem, but cannot since the filesystem must
<abiertos> bye, again
<Zugot> anyone here using lvm?
<lunitik> morons should be shot on sight
<nickrud> resiak, breezy?
<LinuxJones> lunitik, what does that mean ?
<lunitik> LinuxJones: exactly what I said
<LinuxJones> lunitik, dude maybe he hasn't been using Linux for very long
<resiak> nickrud: It's not a package error, it's because I had some really bad ram. All kinds of stuff got screwed...
<lunitik> LinuxJones: no excuse for simply not comprehending
<atool> besides you're the one that told him to use vi and not visudo
<nickrud> hardware failure = reinstall, almost always, unless you're a guru
<atool> :)
<lunitik> atool: visudo = vi /etc/sudoers  :/
<LinuxJones> lunitik, well maybe his English is not very good or he's like 11 years old :D
<atool> "visudo edits the sudoers file in a safe fashion,"
<paulproteus> lunitik: Not true.  visudo does syntax checks.
<nickrud> visudo saved my ass more than once
<lunitik> paulproteus: I gave him correct syntax... imma do a happy dance if he manages to fuck that up
<nickrud> lunitik, how old do you think he was?
<resiak> nickrud: In this context, I am sufficiently guruish. I fixed /var/lib/dpkg/available by hand, among other things.
<nickrud> resiak, more guru than I :)
<nickrud> I will have good thoughts for you
<flex_> does ubuntu have a font installer?
<lunitik> flex_: throw them in /usr/share/fonts ... or fonts://
<GammaRay> put them in ~/.fonts
<GoneBoB> fonts://
<nickrud> flex_, just drop the ttf in ~/.icons, that's your installer
<GammaRay> .icons?
<resiak> nickrud: My current schemes involve resizing my /boot to make space for a very small partition into which I can chroot and debootstrap just enough to have an sshd and the xfs tools, whereupon I set grub to boot that next, reboot, cross fingers, be happy.
<nickrud> GammaRay, I'm a dufe often :)
<nickrud> resiak, I understood enough of that to just scare myself.
<GoneBoB> nickrud: even if you can fix it, often a reinstall is faster/easier
<GammaRay> fonts:// is nice. it has previews AFAIK
<abiertos> lunitik
<GammaRay> but so does any ttf AFAIK
<abiertos> I told ya, I told ya and I told ya
<nickrud> GammaRay, just the Aa, which sucks
<GammaRay> GammaRay: shutup!
<abiertos> it doesnt work
<resiak> GoneBoB: You meant to aim that at me. No, it's not faster in this case.
<lunitik> abiertos: you told me what? I have done that like 3 times so far with Ubuntu... don't tell me I'm wrong because you're incompetent
<GammaRay> nickrud: there is a font viewer that shows more
<abiertos> the system is telling me this:
<GoneBoB> resiak: not overly, it was just a general statement
<abiertos> "Give a root password for maintenance"
<abiertos> I told ya
<resiak> GoneBoB: Fair enough.
<abiertos> what can I do now
<GammaRay> and yes I did just tell myself to shut it
<abiertos> Im lost
<GammaRay> i'm nuts
<LinuxJones> abiertos, what are you trying to do ?
<abiertos> I will have to install again
<abiertos> hack my own root
<abiertos> password
<resiak> abiertos: init=/bin/sh
<theBishop> is anyone running the mac version of Ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> abiertos, leave the root account disabled and use sudo
<GammaRay> or single user mode
<abiertos> I put disable sudo
<abiertos> this is the proble
<abiertos> problem
<resiak> abiertos: To expand on that, append init=/bin/sh to your boot line, boot up, mount your root fs rw, visudo, reboot.
<nickrud> abiertos, listen to resiak
<abiertos> other people use my computer
<abiertos> I forgot my root password
<struggler> theBishop: yes
<LinuxJones> abiertos, re-install takes 25 minutes, don't forget your password :D
<resiak> abiertos: Then append init=/bin/sh to your boot line, boot up, mount your root fs, run passwd, reboot
<theBishop> struggler: i'm gonna be running it on a 500Mhz G3 iMac
<theBishop> is the performance bad?
<abiertos> lunitik tolds me something about restart the computer and use the single user mode but doesn't work
<resiak> Will people please stop advocating reinstalls when fixing the problem is trivial?
<resiak> abiertos: I just told you how to get around that.
<struggler> lots faster than OS X or OS 9, it is reasonable on a G3/300
<Zugot> where is lvm in hoary?
<theBishop> the main reason i'm installing it is because OSX is a bit sluggish
<theBishop> i wonder if i should use a KDE distro instead
<abiertos> I had never see it that line in the kernel image
<LinuxJones> resiak, who knows what he has done to his system ?
<theBishop> i love Ubuntu on my PC, but Gnome tends to be slower for me
<abiertos> where is that?
<GammaRay> theBishop: try kubuntu
<resiak> LinuxJones: He's forgotten his root password.
<resiak> LinuxJones: This is the canonical way to fix that.
<struggler> theBishop gui stuff is a little sluggish, but better than OS X, and it doesn't need as much memory
<abiertos> I had restarted my system three times
<resiak> abiertos: At the Grub menu, hit the key to edit the boot commands. Go to the kernel line, and append init=/bin/sh to that line
<LinuxJones> resiak, whatever :)
<GammaRay> however.. gtk is certainly quicker on old computers than qt imho
<lunitik> resiak: no... what I told him is the 'canonical way' ... but apparently he can't figure out what I said... rescue mode is what he wants... it doesn't prompt for a password in hoary... this I know for a fact...
<abiertos> I have to add that line
<abiertos> to the kernel image
<GammaRay> and I do mean gtk2
<theBishop> gamma: you think so?
<resiak> lunitik: He's _enabled_root_.
<abiertos> ?
<lunitik> resiak: then it is certainly not the canonical way.... but uhh... since when did you need a password for single user?
<resiak> lunitik: Since he gave root a password.
<GammaRay> theBishop: It not by much but try running opera (plain QT) and compare it to gtk2 apps on a k6 266.
<resiak> lunitik: That's what happens all the time on Debian -- I presume that on Ubuntu once you give root a password the same applies. I've never done it myself. Anyway, init=/bin/sh is the canonical way to evade a forgotten root password, which is the situation here.
<lunitik> resiak: single user on a Debian system doesn't need a root password  :/
<resiak> lunitik: You're 100% wrong.
<wjesusaxl> guys help me with this little matter
<lunitik> resiak: ok... my bad... I only ran Debian for 4 years... what do I know  :/
<wjesusaxl> root@wjesusaxllap:/home/wjesusaxl # mount compu:/mnt/win2003 /mnt/disk1
<wjesusaxl> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<wjesusaxl> ount: RPC: Program not registered
* GammaRay has not needed to drag out single user mode yet on ubuntu
<resiak> lunitik: *shrug* All I know is that single _definitely_ requires the root password on Debian.
<abiertos> if you don't know I understand I finding my Ubuntu install CD
<wjesusaxl> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<resiak> abiertos: I didn't see you address me. Please prefix what you say to me with my name so I can see it.
<wjesusaxl> any help with this : mount: RPC: Program not registered
<abiertos> you want my ip
<resiak> abiertos: Of course not.
<abiertos> and what you want?
<resiak> abiertos: You have to reboot, then press the appropriate key to edit the boot commands (it says at the bottom of the screen). Then add init=/bin/sh to the kernel line, then press b to boot. You can then mount your root fs read-write, and use passwd to change your password.
<abiertos> my email?
<resiak> abiertos: Try reading what I tell you.
<karljp> he wants you to say resiak: stuff
<karljp> not just stuff
<abiertos> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can i tell whats using my net conection?
<abiertos> I got it
<karljp> abie: I take it you don't use english as a first language?
<LinuxJones> Kamping_Kaiser, you mean what services your running ?
<abiertos> I just to add that to the kernel image and I have no to erase nothing
<abiertos> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what services etc are using my internet connection. its just been used a lot, and i dont know wtf was using it
<LinuxJones> Kamping_Kaiser, there are a few things you can use netstat or lsof -i will show you what services are listning on your system
<wjesusaxl> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. thanks
<wjesusaxl> Does anybody know how to solve this problem? mount: RPC: Program not registered
<bob2> wjesusaxl: you don't need to keep asking
<bob2> wjesusaxl: once is plenty
<abiertos> bye
<resiak> abiertos: I really can't make it any more straightforward, I'm afraid. You press the appropriate key to edit the boot commands. You then use the up-down arrows to move to the line starting with the word "kernel", and press e. Then add a space and "init=/bin/sh" (without quotes) to that line, and press esc. Then press b to boot the system. Now you get a root shell. Remount your / partition read-write (mount -o remount,rw /) and 
<nickrud> luck abiertos
<abiertos> ok
<abiertos> thanks
<bob2> wjesusaxl: did you install portmap? search the ubuntu website? etc.
<resiak> *sigh* I hope he gets that.
<nickrud> good instructions, I'll remembe them :)
<resiak> nickrud: *shrug* It's not that hard. The critical thing is remembering that you can use /bin/sh as init :)
<nickrud> yeah, I actually knew that once, but damned if I'd remember when it counts.
<resiak> nickrud: And _this_ is why you should set a grub password. Of course, you can just boot a livecd to evade grub, so you need a bios password too. But then you can just open the case and reset the bios password, so you need to weld your case shut :)
<nickrud> lnx-bbc, my savior :)
<wjesusaxl> I did it already
<wjesusaxl> bob2: I did it already
<resiak> What's the deal with people here not doing the whole nick: prefix thing? It's really annoying!
<bob2> wjesusaxl: you read the documentation on ubuntu.com?
<wjesusaxl> yah I did
<wjesusaxl> when I restart nfs-kernel
<nickrud> resiak, yeah, it's more conversational here, I think. You're not the first to mention it
<wjesusaxl> it recognizes the folder which the server is exporting
<Kamping_Kaiser> has anyone else had the problem of sata harddrives not mounting on boot up?
<wjesusaxl> bob2: I got some problem with the permissions
<bob2> wjesusaxl: but you're not going to tell us what that problem is?
<bob2> Kamping_Kaiser: do you have them in /etc/fstab?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can mount them with "mount -a"
<Kamping_Kaiser> but they dont happen at boot
<wjesusaxl> what do you mean? I followed what the instruction said step by step
<eos|Amok2> where can i find a partition manager?
<hypno> eos|Amok2: cfdisk is one
<resiak> nickrud: It's annoying, since I was trying really hard to help out abiertos, but it was difficult when he wasn't addressing me. And I'm not watching the channel constantly (I've got my own problems to fix) so I didn't see any of his follow-up questions.
<eos|Amok2> i need a partition manager to resize a partition but for Windows
<eos|Amok2> if anyone knows
<Marble2> partition magic
<resiak> eos|Amok2: Partition Magic. Go buy. :)
<Marble2> it's not freeware, but it's about your only choice
<nickrud> resiak, I'm new to irc, not new to debian, though, as a user. A lot of people who come here for questions don't know >anything<
<eos|Amok2> aww
<eos|Amok2> i need one for free
<bob2> sorry, you'll have to pay
<wjesusaxl> bob2: hey.. there might be someone who had the same problem once and got a tip.. so why don't you just stop writing and let someone else help me out
<bob2> sucks to be on a proprietary platform ;)
<resiak> nickrud: Sure. I picked it up after like 2 minutes on IRC, though.
<bob2> wjesusaxl: why don't you tell us the actual problem
<wjesusaxl> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<bob2> wjesusaxl: instead of alluding to a "permission problem"
<wjesusaxl> that's what I got
<wjesusaxl> that's the error message that shows up
<super_dude2> help when i goto acsses my computer (ubuntu) the windows asks for a pass which i dont know and havent set myself
<wjesusaxl> I don't know if it's a general problem...
<nickrud> so did I, but I bet the guy was young, and doesn't have a lot of experience to compare against.
<wjesusaxl> but I did install the portmap...
<nickrud> resiak, ^^ :)
<wjesusaxl> I did read what the instructions said..
<resiak> nickrud: How old are you?
<nickrud> 49 two days ago
<resiak> nickrud: Whee, I'm under half your age :P
<karljp> lots of people are.
* karljp scapes into the overhalf his age :)
<nickrud> karljp, resiak more than half the people in the world are younger than I (and someday you'll get to say the same :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<resiak> nickrud: I'm not saying that in a bad way, don't get me wrong. At this point I do the "joy of IRC, uniting people regardless of age" dance.
<super_dude2> when i use my netowork to acsses my computer running ubuntu from my windows it asks for a pass what is it i have tried all of mine
<nickrud> resiak, I concur.
<hypno> super_dude2: have you tried entering a blank password?
<nickrud> First Irc was 1 week ago, today
<super_dude2> yes
<karljp> irc is l33t
* karljp giggles
<hypno> is this with samba?
<super_dude2> yes
<wjesusaxl> any clue with this error message? ount: RPC: Program not registered
<nickrud> If it matters, first debian install was may 19, 2001 :)
<oolon> howdy just trying out kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats before woody was released
<super_dude2> if i do properties on the network folder thing it says that owner is root and its set so i cant use the folder from my own computer
<nickrud> Kamping_Kaiser, yes, but I never ran woody. woody boot floppies straight to unstable. I'm a self-flagellator
<qkslvrwolf> whats up oolon
<qkslvrwolf> enjoying your kubuntu?
* Kamping_Kaiser points at #kubuntu if we cant help they may be able to
<oolon> it's nice so far i gotta try it with my ati card though
<resiak> If anyone can think of a more elegant/sane way to run xfs_repair on my root partition over ssh than by debootstrapping just enough of Debian to have sshd and xfs_repair onto a spare partition then booting from that one, speak up now. :)
<oolon> looks like they have a river for it
<nickrud> oolon, have you looked at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ? Good place to start
<nickrud> resiak, yeah, have the remote sysadmin do it :)
<Levande1> Does anybody dare to run apt-get upgrade from cron?
<nickrud> Levande1, no.
<resiak> nickrud: I am the remote sysadmin -- I'm at uni, it's at home! :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<nickrud> Levande1, never install updates you don't supervise
<Levande1> Everybody does it under Windows with Window Update
<Kamping_Kaiser> more shame to them
<nickrud> Levande1, ever, nuff said
<Kamping_Kaiser> but i know what you mean
<Chipzz> nickrud: that is /your/ point of view
<bob2> Levande1: people on windows have lower standards for stability
<nickrud> Chipzz, true
<bob2> Levande1: I'd strongly recommend not doing it from cron
<tsume_> Levande1: always manual updates ;)
<Chipzz> I might do it, but I run apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade -y each evening myself
<super_dude2> when i use my netowork to acsses my computer running ubuntu from my windows it asks for a pass what is it i have tried all of mine?
<oolon> nickrud, thanks for the link
<Levande1> I fought running Windows Update for a long time, till I realized I never do it manually.  After I did it automatically, was like "wow, this is nice, one less thing in my head".
<bob2> Levande1: running 'apt-get -d dist-upgrade' from cron can be useful
<tsume_> Levande1: linux isn't windows
<bob2> Levande1: so when you run 'apt-get dist-upgrade', nothing needs to download
<bob2> super_dude2: did you tell wwindows to use the correct username?
<nickrud> Chipzz, so you supervise the install then? gotcha
<tsume_> Levande1: updates are not just security based, they are feature and software based
<dan2> whats kubuntu?
<Chipzz> nickrud: I would strongly suggest not to run apt-get dist-upgrade -y from cron
<Levande1> yeah, I think i'll hold off on doing it in cron for now
<Chipzz> nickrud: no, do NOT got me
<Levande1> thanks guys!
<Chipzz> nickrud: apt-get install apt-listchanges
<bob2> dan2: kde + ubuntu
<Chipzz> and set it to mail changes to a specific account
<super_dude2> bob2 it dosnt let me chose
<bob2> tsume_: well, in the development version
<nickrud> Chipzz, did the --download-only from chron for a year over dialup
<bob2> tsume_: in stable releases, they're only for security fixes and serious serious bugs
<flai> hi, i'm with a problem since i've installed the 2.6.11 kernel through synaptic that i can't configure my graphics card properly cause theres no cards listed on the xorgcfg utility, even editing the xorg.conf file manualy and puting there 1280x1024 it changes the file back to 1600x1200, anyone knows anything bout this ??!?!
<bob2> flai: go back to 2.6.10
<Chipzz> nickrud: and I don't see how supervising the upgrade will help you, apart from debconf questions...
<bob2> flai: 2.6.11 is not supported
<Levande1> dan2: it's ubuntu with the default desktop being kde, instead of gnome like normal ubuntu
<nickrud> Chipzz, I'll stick with the consensus
<flai> bob2, yes i'm in 2.6.10 now but its giving me the same error
<Chipzz> nickrud: and debconf can be set to use the text front-end, and you can have it accept defaults
<Levande1> is 2.6.11 in the repositories?  or did he just download that himself?
<nickrud> Chipzz, and also, apt-get install list-bugs
<Chipzz> nickrud: also, apt-get upgrade, contrary to apt-get dist-upgrade does NOT remove any packages
<JNuke> hello, I'm having a small issue, wondering if you could help
<Chipzz> so it would seem I'm the one who got you, not the other way around
<Levande1> ah, debconf questions, i think that pretty much means you can't apt-get upgrade from cron
<Chipzz> :P
<Chipzz> Levande1: you can
<Levande1> Chipzz: what if the defaults don't work for you?
<Chipzz> you just have to dig a bit
<bob2> Levande1: there are unsupported 2.6.11 packages in ubuntu
<Chipzz> Levande1: the default are chosen in such a way that they will work in most cases for you
<Levande1> bob2: but they won't install on their own in my hoary install?
<Levande1> Chipzz: yeah, but fuck you if you're one of those cases.
<Chipzz> nevertheless, you will have to output of the whole apt-get run mailed to you
<bob2> Levande1: correct
<Chipzz> if teh defaults do not fit you, you can always use dpkg-reconfigure
<JNuke> I'm using the instructions from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto, and I've gotten to the part where I have to enter "modprobe ndiswrapper". I try it, but it gives me an "operation not permited" error.
<Levande1> okay, i gotta go, see you guys later, food might be burning.
<DanglyBits> trying to install new theme from gnome-look.org..I have downloaded a tar.gz file...How do i open it?
<bob2> JNuke: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<karljp> jnuke: read the very bottom comment :)
<karljp> sudo before most stuff
<Chipzz> not knowing about dpkg-reconfigure sounds to me like being uninformed :P
<super_dude2>  when i use my netowork to acsses my computer running ubuntu from my windows it asks for a pass what is it i have tried all of mine
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> Hello all ubuntu people
<etzerd> ?
<super_dude2> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<JNuke> bob2: That gives me the same error. su modprobe ndiswrapper gives me a "Unknown ID: Modprobe" message
<nickrud> oolon, sorry for late, but you're welcome :)
<etzerd> can anyone tell me how can I install Windows Media Player in Ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleh
<nickrud> Is crossover still in business?
<Delph> nickrud: it's a possibility
<jfk303> Hi, who's in the UK?
* djm62 is
<super_dude2>  when i use my netowork to acsses my computer running ubuntu from my windows it asks for a pass what is it i have tried all of mine
<Delph> jfk303: would you prefer the list ordered alphabetically, or by national insurance number?
<nickrud> djm62, I thought you were in scotland :)
<djm62> still part of the union ;) just.
* Delph draws nickrud a Venn diagram
<nickrud> got your own parliment, what's keeping you?
<nickrud> Delph, Ok, I bite. What are we diagramming?
<djm62> nickrud: tax-raising powers
<nickrud> ah, money speaks :)
<Delph> nickrud: well, the UK and scotland, for one.
<djm62> we also have our own legal system...but no tax-raising powers
<super_dude2> !!!1
<oolon> anyone have a mplayer plugin?
<SQL_Sam> for mozilla?
<oolon> yes
<nickrud> United Kingdom, Wales, England, Scotland, Northern Ireland, a few islands off the coast of France. How's my geog?
<JNuke> what else could I do to make 'modprobe ndiswrapper' work?
<SQL_Sam> nope - mine is vlm
<jfk303> Cornwall
<SQL_Sam> but there is one for it
<jfk303> another country btw
<oolon> i just want flash and such to work
<flex_> can gnomebaker burn audio cds?
<karljp> sudo not su jnuke
<SQL_Sam> flash is different
<djm62> dodgy...
<SQL_Sam> go to macromedia for that - i got that for flash
<nickrud> oolon, did you do the page I gave you?
<oolon> i tried the plugin it installed but didn't work
<karljp> with apt-get, when I first install, I see a list of recommended packages,
<djm62> how long since cornwall was an official country, language or not
<karljp> how can I show tha tlist again?
<oolon> this is a test box nickrud  my card is in another one :(
<SQL_Sam> are there any good spyware or virus stoppers for linux? I need some
<Chipzz> karljp: if you use the -u option when doing apt-get upgrade, apt will be more verbose
<djm62> SQL_Sam: to stop what?
<nickrud> ah, well, I get flash by doing that page and apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<jfk303> djm62, by who's laws, the English?
<JNuke> karljp: gives me the operation not permited error
<Kamping_Kaiser> sql_sam. what sort of AVs?
<SQL_Sam> viruses and spyware
<SQL_Sam> i dont have anything
<karljp> upgrade tries to update everything though, I don't want to install anything new
<SQL_Sam> but figure i need somthing
<LinuxJones> SQL_Sam, those aren't really needed for Linux
<karljp> I just want to see what packages something I've already installed recommended
<Chipzz> SQL_Sam: why do you think you need virus stoppers?
<djm62> jfk303: I'm not dissing it, but it's kind of like "war of the roses" stuff (at least to me)
<bob2> JNuke: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Chipzz> karljp: hmmm
<bob2> try to stay on-topic, guys
<SQL_Sam> there are no viruses for linux?
<SQL_Sam> that is cool if it is true
<bob2> SQL_Sam: there's about 3, none of which will hit sensible people
<SQL_Sam> what about spyware?
<LinuxJones> SQL_Sam, just a few and if you stick to the Ubuntu repositories you don't have to worry about it
<bob2> oolon: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> SQL_Sam: how could there be spyware?
<LinuxJones> SQL_Sam, same :)
<oolon> thanks bob2
<SQL_Sam> gotta love linux ;)
<karljp> jones: that's bold, they hacked debian remember
<Chipzz> karljp: apt-get install grep-dctrl ; grep-status "" -s Suggests -s Recommends
<jfk303> djm62, I'm only joking- far too tired
<djm62> SQL_Sam: if it becomes a problem, it will be all over the blogs in seconds
<JNuke> bob2: operation not permited
<Chipzz> you may want to do something like 'grep-status "" -s Suggests -s Recommends | sort -u' though
<bob2> JNuke: show me your prompt, what you typed, and what error you got
<SQL_Sam> i was worried about trojans from the web - but i guess they are all for windows huh?
<djm62> jfk303: I support independence for yorkshire too ;)
<bob2> that will be 2 lines of text
<aimaz> I have changed my processor and motherboard to amd64 since I installed ubuntu, how do I change my system to use amd64 instead of i386 packages?
<bob2> SQL_Sam: how could they work on linux?  no browser on linux is going to randomly run crap from websites
<bob2> aimaz: you have to reinstall
<abbot45> you guys probably hear this all the time, but i just installed and i cant get my resolution above 640x480.
<Chipzz> karljp: though the output of that may be a little more than you bargained for ;P
<bugz_> anybody here have a Windows 2000 Pro CD?
<SQL_Sam> and you wonder why people use windows at all.....  :-)
<aimaz> bob2, I can't just hack it in somehow? :(
<nickrud> abbot45, yeah we do, and probably can help :)
<bob2> abbot45: please ask on the user list
<jfk303> djm62, :) I'm still laughing, I can hardly type
<bob2> aimaz: no
<bob2> bugz_: that doesn't seem very on-topic
<Linforcer> what's up with that backports thing?
<djm62> SQL_Sam: almost everything aims at hitting windows, there are few vulnerabilities for linux (this will probably stay the same), few bits of malware target them (this will probably change), and patches are available quickly (probably stay the same)
<JNuke> bob2: root@Liaden:/usr/src # sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<JNuke> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Linforcer> It' s down or something?
<bob2> Linforcer: don't use them
<Linforcer> oh
<bob2> JNuke: lord
<Linforcer> yeah
<bob2> JNuke: why are you root?
<Linforcer> where will I get my java
<Linforcer> :p
<bob2> Linforcer: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> I'd strongly recommend staying away from the backports repositories
<Linforcer> been there, I should install the warty one?
<karljp> chipzz: excellent, that seems like I can beat it into shape
<dazed> Linforcer: www.ubuntuguide.org has a nice howto on java
<flex_> JNuke: does it still work?
<Linforcer> well, I dont have a choice anymore
<SQL_Sam> it's funny how come you never hear this debate in slashdot when people are ranting about windows
<JNuke> flex_: does what still work?
<Linforcer> I get 500 internal server errors so.. :p
<flex_> JNuke: ndiswrapper
<Linforcer> and dazed ubuntuguide TELLS me to use backports
<Linforcer> unlike some days ago
<Linforcer> now I want to do it like I did some days ago
<bob2> Linforcer: ignore that bit of the ubuntu guide
<bob2> it's silly
<JNuke> flex, it's what I'm trying
<bob2> JNuke: please login as a normal user and try again
<Linforcer> then what?
<Jeezis> i'm trying to set up my mini-pci wireless card
<Linforcer> njust what the other thing said
<Jeezis> this is the readout when i do 'iwconfig'
<Linforcer> adding warty java and warty universe?
<Linforcer> oh well
* Linforcer tries that
<JNuke> bob2, I'm logged in as a normal user
<Jeezis> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Jeezis"
<Jeezis>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:09:5B:97:B9:40
<Jeezis>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:-2147483648 dBm
<Jeezis>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<Jeezis>           Power Management:off
<Jeezis>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-27 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<Jeezis>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Jeezis>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<bob2> JNuke: why does it say "root" then?
<bob2> Jeezis: please paste stuf in #flood, not here
<Jeezis> ?
<Jeezis> i'm just trying to get help
<bob2> yes, I know
<bob2> if you have to paste stuff for people to see, do it in #flood, not here
<Jeezis> bob2: ok
<bob2> JNuke: login as a normal user and try again
<JNuke> how about this then? johnny@Liaden:~$ modprobe ndiswrapper
<bob2> again, no
<bob2> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<djm62> JNuke: the idea is to use sudo
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the howto says that
<ShadowRage> are there any ppp dialers for ubuntu?
<flex_> is there media you can add to apt-get?
<Linforcer> So erm, shouyld I remove the warty java and warty universe sources after java is installed or should they not cause a problem?
<bob2> ShadowRage: yes, use pppconfig to set it up, and pon and poff to turn it on and off
<black_Nightmare> I know this is a long shot but any of you know any mini-pci card site that also has realtek rj45 and adaptec U160 cards? [NOT pci] 
<ShadowRage> bob2: any graphical dialers?
<JNuke> bob2, it gives me the same error.
<djm62> ShadowRage: System->Administration->Networking provides the gnome interface
<bob2> ShadowRage: probably, but I dunno
<bob2> JNuke: show me
<black_Nightmare> I knew I actually saw one several months ago..I'm keep wishing I had bookmarked it -- I've been like at google for over half hour to no lead at all
<black_Nightmare> :|
<ShadowRage> I can live with doing that, but I'd prefer something I can remember to turn off
<JNuke> johnny@Liaden:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<JNuke> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<bob2> JNuke: what does 'whoami' print out?
<JNuke> it prints 'johnny'
<bob2> JNuke: what does 'uname -a' print out?
<ShadowRage> bob2: gppp still part of gnome 2?
<bob2> I don't know
<JNuke> Linux Liaden 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<black_Nightmare> hm guess not
<Jeezis> hmm, kwifimanager is running, and iwconfig detects my wireless card
<^vir^> back
<ryman> hi guys whats the command to delete dir ?
<ryman> deldir ?
<bob2> JNuke: nothing in the user list archives?
<^vir^> rox-filer looks nice
<bob2> ryman: rmdir blah
<Jeezis> but when i try to change something using iwconfig it say SET failed on device wlan0 ; no such device
<ryman> bob2|  thanks
<Levander> Anybody use a cvs or svn repository to version their administrative configuration changes?
* limer belches loudly
<bob2> Levander: neither are really usable, since they don't store permissions or ownership
<bob2> cfengine2 is probably more like what you want
<Levander> ah, cool
<JNuke> bob2: which would be where? I've been in linux for a grand total of 2 hours...
<bob2> JNuke: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Levander> but wouldn't the user's umask be good enough to set the permissions when you've taken something out of the versioning repository?
<ryman> how do I unmount somehting ?
<bob2> Levander: no
<Levander> just would rather use one versioning control system for everything, rather than a specific one for sysadmin tasks.
<ryman> sudo unmnt ?
<bob2> ryman: umount
<ryman> bob2|  thanks
<Levander> bob2: okay, i'm gonna go read about cfengine2
<lifeless> bob2: hey
<JNuke> bob2, dont see anything...
<lifeless> bob2: you in syd ?
<Levander> hey, what's this about webmin being installed on my system?  Is it easy to pull up webmin on my machine in a browser?  What would be the URL?
<bob2> lifeless: on my way soon
<djm62> Levander: have you installed webmin?
<Levander> djm62: no, but it says "starting webmin" when I boot my system
<djm62> Levander: the default port is 10000, so http://localhost:10000
<Levander> djm62: is it run from under apache, or is it it's own server?
<bob2> lifeless: kinda dreading a week of sleep deprivation + sickness
<djm62> I'm not sure
<djm62> bob2: hardware support has improved since the 90s!
<lifeless> bob2: much better scheduled that last time
<Levander> well, it's there, but i'm on my other machine now, and it's saying "access denied".  have to figure out how to open up that access i guess
<Levander> access denied to my ip*
<ShadowRage> bob2: what are the ubuntu repositories again?
<Levander> ShadowRage: it's where all the ubuntu packages are stored
<bob2> lifeless: 9am starts Conflict with getting better, tho ;)
<bob2> lifeless: hopefully the schedule ends early each night
<ShadowRage> Levander: I mean.. what is the url to them
<bob2> ShadowRage: how do you mean?
<ryman> /dev/hda5       /home/ryman/Movies  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<ryman> /dev/hdb       /home/ryman/Storage  vfat    umask=000       0
<lifeless> 2015 is the end of the last session daily
<Resonant> Anyone know of a good router-based distrobution, one that comes with everything I need?
<ryman> I can't see any files in the second partition
<Levander> ShadowRage: you are trying to set up your sources.list?
<Resonant> Besides of Ubuntu of course ;-)
<ryman> what did I do wrong ?
<djm62> Resonant: one comes in linksys routers :-/
<bob2> lifeless: haha, a mere 11 hours a day
<ShadowRage> Levander: gonna grab a package I'll need to get online later
<Resonant> Bah. I dont want to buy a commercial router
<Resonant> I have a spare old computer
<Levander> http://archive.ubuntu.com - but not positive that's what you're looking for
<ShadowRage> Levander: that would be it
<djm62> nights
<jubei> Hello. X wont start "(EE) Configured Mouse: cannot open input device    No core pointer"
<saik0> greets
<saik0> Is there a file somewhere where I can look at and edit the printers that were auto detected?
<ShadowRage> Levander: can you do me a favor, see if gnome dialer is in ubuntu universe or multiverse
<IIIEars_>  11anything
<SQL_Sam> how do you make vlc the default media player?
<limer> :X vlc
<jubei> this happens when I add the line Option      "Protocol" "evdev" to my xorg.conf. Why wont X start?
<Linforcer> so this gnome menu-editor in the  guide just edits the applications menu. anyone know of a tool to edit places or system menus?
* ShadowRage is glad he puts most of his data on separate partitions
<ShadowRage> makes it easier when it comes to backing up data
<ShadowRage> or upgrading stuff
* ShadowRage is still on mandrake 8.2... just kept upgrading from sources to keep up..
<ShadowRage> was waiting for a good dist :O
<ShadowRage> I need warty
<ShadowRage> er
<ShadowRage> hoary
<nickrud> Linforcer, you can add places from inside the file selector dialog, I don't know of anywhere else
<karljp> anyone know how to make nano not my default editor?
<jubei> If I wanted to post the above question on ubuntu boards would it be a hardware or application question?
<Linforcer> nickrud oh yeah, thats true thanks
<karljp> set | grep -i edit and env | grep -i edit don't show it up,
<Kamping_Kaiser> karljp its in path
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think
<nickrud> karljp, either EDITOR in ./etc/profile, or sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<ryman> how do I change the skin for xmms ?
<karljp> nickrud: but shouldn't stuff in /etc/profile go into my own env vars?
<ShadowRage> bob2: is chestnut dialer in ubuntu's package tree?
<karljp> I mean, I should have an EDITOR in my set and env output right?
<nickrud> karljp, it's not?
<karljp> nick: nope
<karljp> and it's not in /etc/profile either
<nickrud> karljp, well, I'm the only one on my machine & I do the --config editor thing
<Linforcer> oh, man... I can' t believe GnomeBaker or the CD/DVD creator can' t create and burn an image because the files in it have umlauts and stuff
<Linforcer> thst is so lame
<Linforcer> ow well
* Linforcer rars it
<flex_> can gnomebaker burn audio cds from mp3
<bob2> ShadowRage: I haven't heard of that before
<bob2> Linforcer: file a bug
<Linforcer> bob2 will do
<limer> you know, Miller High Life really isn't bad once you're drunk enough to not taste it
<ShadowRage> bob2: http://chestnut-dialer.sourceforge.net/gtk2-screenshots.html
<Linforcer> bob2 searched for bugs, bug already filed
<ircbot_> is there an apt for flash?
<Linforcer> O.o
<bob2> ircbot_: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> (please read the FAQ)
<ircbot_> ...
<Linforcer> You need a bot for that kind of thing
<Linforcer> where you can be all like "!info [userrname]  [topic] "
<bob2> so people can ignore the bot like they do the faq, and the howto and the list archive and the website?
<holycow> bob2, hehe :)
<Linforcer> it' ll pm them
<bob2> that's obnoxious
<Linforcer> worked for me when I first wanted to install debian
<nickrud> karljp, sorry I disappeared or seemed to give a short answer, I was working with someone on another channel
<Linforcer> I came in there, asked something
<nickrud> karljp, did you get your editor set right?
<Linforcer> they did some command, nifty pm explaining step by step what to do
<Linforcer> it wasn' t obnoxious and I didn' t ignore irt
<karljp> nick, yeah that worked, seems ubuntu doesn't use the EDITOR var,
<Linforcer> it*
<karljp> t uses sensible-editor
<KarlosII> is it just me or has there not been any updates for hoary recently?
<bob2> KarlosII: it's released
<bob2> KarlosII: this is what happens
<bob2> KarlosII: the only updates in future will be fore serious bugs or security problems
<Linforcer> By the way, if it says multiverse is "non-free" does that mean non-free or simply non-GPL?
<bob2> non-free
<nickrud> karljp, yes it does. or it's supposed to.
<bob2> as in it's not freely distributable
<Linforcer> alright
<bob2> but you can probably at least use it
<karljp> well, EDITOR overrides
<KarlosII> ah I see
<karljp> but it falls back to sensible-editor
<Linforcer> so there are non-GPL free sources in universe?
<KarlosII> Now I understand
<nickrud> karljp, I would hope so :)
<karljp> nick :)
<bob2> Linforcer: there's non-GPL Free stuff in main
<karljp> just not what I was used to.
<Linforcer> bob2 I see. I had no idea.
<bob2> Linforcer: GPL software is a subset of Free Software
<bob2> X isn't GPL, for instance
<bob2> er, X.org and XFree86
<Linforcer> xD really? I'm so ignorant
<saik0> so where does gnome keep it's autodectected printer settings
<karljp> damn hippies
<Linforcer> they have their own license?
<karljp> THE GPL IS NOT THE BE ALL AND END ALL OF FREE SOFTWARE
<Linforcer> karijp I know
<nickrud> karljp, sorry, jumped out, yeah sensible-editor is a script in /usr/bin, it's easy to read
<bob2> Linforcer: they use the MIT/X11 license, which is very similar to the BSD license
<Linforcer> bob2: oh right, that no advertisements clause it has
<BrettMeister> Hi, folks!
<Linforcer> Because the new BSD license is GPL compatible
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<shawnh> hi
<bob2> Linforcer: right, mit/x11 and 3-clause bsd don't have the advertising clause
<shawnh> what is new folks
<[Outlaw] > I just tried Ubuntu on my Powerbook... very impressed on the whole
<[Outlaw] > Shame WPA support is hopeless
<BrettMeister> I just used synaptics to download and install K3b.  It shows as installed in synaptics; but, I'm not finding it on my applications lists.  Ideas?
<bob2> [Outlaw] : that depends on your chipset, aiui
<Dr_Willis> BrettMeister,  run it from the shell 'k3b' is the command
<Linforcer> Man... I swear. Ubuntu is teh second best distrobution if you don't mind waiting loooong, and the best if you do.
<[Outlaw] > bob2: It's a Netgear WG511. It's all detected, but setting up WPA authentication is horrible... there is no reason I should have to hack around in various .conf files to get it to work
<BrettMeister> Dr_Willis, Thanks!  So that's the only way for me to run it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brettmeister. install the "menu" package, it will be in the new menu
<Dr_Willis> waiting long? waiting for what?
<[Outlaw] > Maybe I'll try it again in a few months when WPA is as supported as WEP
<Dr_Willis> BrettMeister,  make an icon for it. :P
<Linforcer> Dr_Willis I would consider Gentoo ebtter if it werent for how long it takes to install
<BrettMeister> Kamping_Kaiser, Make that install through synaptics?
<Dr_Willis> Linforcer,  ive used gentoo.. in many ways i consider ubuntu better.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Linforcer> DR_willis name ' em
<Kamping_Kaiser> or apt
<Linforcer> (plese)
<Linforcer> please*
<bob2> [Outlaw] : sure, and I want a pony
<bob2> [Outlaw] : you can send patches, you kno w;)
<BrettMeister> Thanks, everyone.
<Linforcer> (what is WITH my typing today?)
<Dr_Willis> Depends on  your needs.. Some people want a more tough out system for how gnome works with the tools.. others want a more "standard to the gnome you get from the source way" -
<Dr_Willis> i can use ubuntu and it basiciallty fits my needs out of the box. with very little twiddling.
<andrek> anyone know of a scp client with gui?
<bob2> andrek: nautilus can do sftp
<andrek> how?
<[Outlaw] > Well, Redhat's network manager looks very promising
<Linforcer> Dr_willis yeah, but the Gentoo tree has so much more than Ubuntu's
<bob2> andrek: open the url sftp://user@host/home/user/
<Dr_Willis> Linforcer,  more that i dont need. :P
<saik0> I sit in the switched from gentoo camp as well
<Amaranth> Linforcer: gentoo also appearently breaks gstreamer :)
<Linforcer> Dr_willis anyway, heck I'm not using Gentoo and /using/ Ubuntu for a reason :P
<Dr_Willis> gentoo often breaks things.. but they do tend to get fixed the next day. :P
<Linforcer> haha
<Linforcer> little GNOMEs come do it at night
<Amaranth> Linforcer: If you're a gentoo user and could explain this to me I'd be greatful, I get users asking for help with this
<Linforcer> Amaranth I' m not I just hear and see a lot from a Gentoo user friend
<Amaranth> It doesn't create gstreamer's gconf entries in /system/gstreamer/0.8/default
<Amaranth> oh
* Linforcer reluctantly installs w32codecs
<dazed> i need something to do ! lol
<Linforcer> Anyway, anyone who' s new to Linux I would tell to use Ubuntu anyway. It's the first distro that made me toss out ol windows and say bye to dualbooting
<ShadowRage> bob2: does ubuntu have gqradio?
<bob2> ShadowRage: don't think so
<bob2> you can find that out from the ubuntu website, tho
<ShadowRage> who do I go to to get packages added to ubuntu?
<ShadowRage> gqradio = the sex
<Linforcer> hm, what does this -t hoary argument for apt-get do? exclude any sources that have hoary in it?
<ShadowRage> if you have a radio tuner like I do :X
<bob2> Linforcer: no, read the manpage
<bob2> Linforcer: it tells apt to try to get the version from hoary
<Linforcer> obob2 was just thinking that
* darkaudit gets XM radio online... streams via mplayer-plugin :)
<BrettMeister> Newbie working on tweaks here.  The easy menu way of looking at screen resolution settings won't let me make changes.  Ideas on how?
<Linforcer> bob2 was just thinking that to both sentences
<Linforcer> typed the question before thinking :(
<Linforcer> nasty habit
<BrettMeister> ...from the screen menu.
* saik0 listens to he 80+GB of flac encoded CD rips
<Linforcer> >.>
<Linforcer> losslessness galore ey
* saik0 nod nod
<ShadowRage> argh
<ShadowRage> what the fuck?
<ShadowRage> they have gqmpeg gqcam
<ShadowRage> but no gqradio
<ShadowRage> wtf
* Linforcer listens to the world map music of Tales of Symphonia
* Linforcer should turn the Cube off
<darkaudit> ShadowRage: you have universe & multiverse enabled in your sources.list?
<ShadowRage> only universe
<saik0> so does anybody know this mysterious conf file where the gnome print manager keeps it's autodetected printers?
<bob2> I doubt it stores it in a config file
<saik0> bob2, say it is'nt so
<mattscott> join #linux
<DanglyBits> trying to install new theme from gnome-look.org..I have downloaded a tar.gz file...How do i open it?
<ShadowRage> darkaudit: it's in none of the repositories
<ShadowRage> hrmm
<^thehatsrule^> hey guys... is there a cli command to see your computer specs?
<bob2> no
<flex_>  DanglyBits: tar zxvf filename
<andrek> scp program with gui?
<darkaudit> ShadowRage: I'm googling it now... usually it'd be listed on the Ubuntu site... but not this time
<ShadowRage> darkaudit: http://gqmpeg.sourceforge.net/radio.html
<flex_> yay ive got ubuntu iso
<DanglyBits> flex_: thanks
<bob2> andrek: use nautilus as I told you before
<andrek> can't get it working
<bob2> then explain what's wrong
<bob2> instead of going off on another tangent
<darkaudit> ShadowRage: doesn't help me... local radio here sucks... switched to XM :)
<andrek> well, i type the adress and login
<andrek> but nothing happens
<bob2> no window pops up at all?
<ShadowRage> darkaudit: of course I could always compile a source package ;D
<ryman> hi guys , how do I change xmms skin ?
<ShadowRage> whatever, I gotta go
<ShadowRage> prolly transfer parts and stuff to another computer tomorrow, back up everything to free partitions and install ubuntu.
<ShadowRage> later.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bye
<saik0> darkaudit, the radio still sucks, eh?
<andrek> bob2, no
<andrek> but anyways
<andrek> gFTP does it for me
<bob2> ryman: right click on the body
<mainer> andrek: try putty
<andrek> putty for linux?
<mainer> yes
<mainer> they have a linux version
<darkaudit> saik0: I listen to local radio for Steelers, Pirates, & WVU... that's about it...
<hypno> jebus, can you get any easier than `ssh username@hostname`
<geneo93> bob2:  why doesn't ubuntu have gnomeradio
<saik0> darkaudit, I listen to NPR on occasion. I'm not sure if that falls into 'local' radio
<smouche> I can't get mplayer to play stuff off the npr site; mplayer sucks in general.
<SQL_Sam> what is the npr site?
<smouche> National Public Radio
<darkaudit> hmm... Ubuntu's mlnet from the mldonkey package gets banned all over the place... compile a new mlnet and bans lifted... didn't change any of the config files
<smouche> in the US, a network for public radio.
<SQL_Sam> im from AZ - lol but i thought it was something else
<kakakeke> hi!!!!!!!!!
<kakakeke> i am french
<SQL_Sam> hola!
<ryman> bob2|  where do I put the skin that I downloaded ?
<Linforcer> Is that your best quality?
<ryman> or how do I load it ?
<Linforcer> Since you're advertising it so loudly
<smouche> well, I listen to French radio too -- at least I don't need mplayer for Radio France!
<kakakeke> yes
<Linforcer> xD
<kakakeke> it's good
<Linforcer> Hey! I'm not far from france :P
<] BreliC[> SQL_Sam, hehe, hola is not french ;)
<Linforcer> Well, I wouldn' t say I' m close either.
<ruukia> I need help... my computer hangs (ie blank screen) when I try to restart ... this prob wasn't there before and I dunno why its there now ... I compared my old xorg.conf with new one and nothing has changed .. someone plz help!
<darkaudit> smouche: your mplayer off the ubuntu repo, or did you roll your own?
<smouche> repo, darkaudit.
<saik0> ] BreliC[, I'm sure he meant ohayo
<smouche> which one exactly, at this point, I don't know!
<kakakeke> and
<kakakeke> why speak french here
<smouche> or aloha.
<smouche> pourquoi pas?
<] BreliC[> heh, or even Guten Abend
<darkaudit> smouche: I've gotten better results by rolling my own .deb... the devels recommend it, and include instructions in the source
<Linforcer> parce que c' est pas gentil pour les gens qui ne comprens pas (pardon my french OMGPUN)
<bob2> geneo93: because no one packaged it yet.  do you want to?
<smouche> darkaudit -- thanks, I'll try
<bob2> ryman: ~/.xmms/Skins/
<bob2> ryman: but I'm pretty sure xmms has some documentation
<bob2> this is an english channel, folks
<darkaudit> smouche: http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html
<geneo93> bob2 ubuntu has to new of libs for the one i have
<kakakeke_> why speak french here
<kakakeke_> ??
<darkaudit> get the packes the page suggests... not all those switches to compile will work
<dazed_> why not kakakeke_
<bob2> smouche: mplayer is already in Ubuntu
<bob2> dazed_: this is an english channel.  try #ubuntu-fr.
<kakakeke_> yes
<kakakeke_> ok
<kakakeke_> thank you
<smouche> yes, bob2.  You missed darkaudit's point, I think.
<dazed_> damn well pee on u then
<DanglyBits> how do i install new themes for ubuntu?
<bob2> smouche: his point is invalid
<bob2> there's no point to recompiling it
<ryman> bob2|  thanks
<dazed_> i just figured it was a general ubu channel i dont care if anyone speaks french
<darkaudit> bob2: they're generic... the mplayer developers suggest that one compile their own for best results
<kakakeke_> ok
<bob2> the mplayer developers are...interesting
<kakakeke_> the channel#unbuntu-fr
<kakakeke_> is ok
<kakakeke_> thank you
<ryman> I have question about the windows. How do I make it like when I go into a new folder. it opens about windows instead of the _self window
<kcbnac> Grrr.  I followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto for instructions on howto install 3D drivers (in this case the binary only ones) for my ATI Radeon 9600XT...it broke X :-(
<smouche> bob2 -- what's up your but -- driving off the foreigners (one line in French and he's persona non grata -- that's a phrase used in english,btw--
<bob2> smouche: huh?
<bob2> I'm not driving anyone off
<smouche> and you're arguing with friendly advise about an alternative to repos mplayer?
<bob2> I'm pointing people at places that will better be able to help them
<saik0> DanglyBits, metacity themes? icon themes? GTK2 themes?
<bob2> I'm pointing out that you're going to extra hassle for no reason
<bob2> you're obviously free to do whatever you want
<kcbnac> I reselected the ATI rather than the fglrx for video, rerunning the config on X.
<darkaudit> bob2: and the mplayer I compiled supported more of my hardware's capabilities than the ubuntu-packaged one meant for my processor...
<bob2> darkaudit: e.g.?
<bob2> oh, blah, do whatever you want
<smouche> bob2 -- I work with people with varying English language skills every day, its my profession -- you may be helping them more by encouraging them to stick around
<Amaranth> If he says something about SSE or MMX I think I might puke. ;)
<kcbnac> But I want (okay need) 3D support under Ubuntu.  Anybody know howto install it?  the wiki instructions didn't do it.
<smouche> they may be able to cope in an English language channel better than you realize
<DanglyBits> saik): i guess they must be gtk themes..the ones found under Systems>Preferences>Theme
<DanglyBits> saik0: i guess they must be gtk themes..the ones found under Systems>Preferences>Theme
<bob2> smouche: if they're actually speaking frenchin here, than I'd hazard they'd be happier in a french-speaking channel
<darkaudit> Amaranth: well, they weren't on in the k7 package... :)
<Amaranth> darkaudit: Have you ever seen Gentoo? :)
<kcbnac> I want to play UT2004, not just listen to the music :-/
<SQL_Sam> is there a short cut key to switch between desktops?
<smouche> bob2 -- "speaking french" here was one line, I believe.  You could ignore it.  it disrupted nothing.
<bob2> ok!
<darkaudit> Amaranth: seen it... almost installed it...
<bob2> I'm totally wrong.
<bob2> SQL_Sam: you can set one in the keybindings preference window
<saik0> DanglyBits, gnome-look.org is a good place to start. unpack it it ~/.themes/
<LinuxJones> SQL_Sam, ctrl+alt+arrow keys
<SQL_Sam> cool
<Amaranth> saik0: You don't even have to unpack it.
<DanglyBits> saik0: what file am i looking to install once i unpack the theme?
<SQL_Sam> not working...
<Amaranth> saik0: The Theme window has an "Install Theme" button that you point at the .tar.gz file and it installs it for you.
<Q_Continuum> any help installing ATI 3D drivers?  binary or free?
<Dr_Willis> hmm they were rather easy to install. I followed tht binary driver guide.
<Dr_Willis> but that was a few weeks ago.
<saik0> Amaranth, nifty. I was under the impression that doing that just unpacked it
<Q_Continuum> I followed it and upon reboot got the message that X crashed.
<Dr_Willis> did you edit your X config?
<Dr_Willis> did you backup your WORKING X config. :P is a better question.
<Q_Continuum> I reran the setup yeah
<Dr_Willis> reran the setup? i just edited the config file.
<smouche> bob2, since evidently I'm supposed to infer there's nothing wrong with mplayer in the repos, is it a firefox issue that's making it flaky?
<Q_Continuum> I reran it afterwords and just used ATI to get back to my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> changed 1 line i recall
<Q_Continuum> damn.
<Q_Continuum> can ya take a look at the page and tell me what you did?  I haven't done anything in the notes.
<Q_Continuum> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Q_Continuum> For Hoary
<Dr_Willis> I added the sources.. installed the things.. edited the x.org and changed the ati to 'flgrx' i think.
<Q_Continuum> hrm.
<Dr_Willis> took me all of.. say 20 sec. :P
<Dr_Willis> i was amazed
<Q_Continuum> well I just did it again (manual this time)
<Dr_Willis> that site is rather.. concise. :P and to the point on what to do lol. :P
<Q_Continuum> So time to restart X.
<Q_Continuum> errr load the module.
<Q_Continuum> should I have to restart or restart X, after loading the module and editing my X config?
<Q_Continuum> (installed module in previous boot)
<geneo93> yes
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay
<Q_Continuum> back soon.
<Dr_Willis> when you first install the moduiles it needs a reboot i think i read.
<Q_Continuum> I did that on a previous boot.
<Dr_Willis> then edit the configs and do an "alt-ctrl-backspace" to kill off X
<geneo93> to late
<Dr_Willis> then dance a jig. :P
<Dr_Willis> and run around the block naked.
<lc> What is a good mp3 decoder?
<nickrud> lc, mpg123, mpg321 both work
<nickrud> unless I misunderstood the question :)
<Q_Continuum> How can I tell if it's the one thats loaded now?  restarted X.
<] BreliC[> what is it again to redirect messages to null in bash?  2>/dev/null ?
<geneo93> Q_Continuum:  run glxgears
<Q_Continuum> works.
<Q_Continuum> yaaay.
<nickrud> gee, seems quiet. does everybody's everthings work :)
<geneo93> nickrud:  no working on gnomeradio
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, just no one can get online ;)
<nickrud> geneo93, that's hardware, not sofware, and you know my line :)
<nickrud> good to see you though
<geneo93> nickrud:  the hardware part is fine the software part is borked
<geneo93> just cnat seem to get it to compile
<nickrud> compile?
* nickrud crosses fingers
<geneo93> well yes its not in ubuntu
<nickrud> what's the first error you get (I'm feeling frisky, I'll take a chance :)
<SQL_Sam> where do you set a video player as the default?
<geneo93> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<Chipzz> *sigh*
<geneo93> i have 2.0-1
<Chipzz> is there any way to get your mousecursor back in X after a fullscreen app crashes?
<nickrud> do you have the -dev installed?
<geneo93> hmm i believe so leme check
<Chipzz> this is really getting on my nerves having to kill X each time that app crashes
<Q_Continuum> now THAT is weird...
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, what app is that ?
<Q_Continuum> I go into my home folder...where there is a .UT2004 folder...I click on it and it disappears...
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: in this case, mupen64, but other apps that run full screen and change the cursor will do that too
<Q_Continuum> has a red X in the upper right corner
<Q_Continuum> and a lock in the bottom right.
<Chipzz> LinuxJones: SDL apps causing at the wrong moment for instance
<Chipzz> s/causing/crashing/
<Chipzz> entrance (enlightenments dm)
<geneo93> nickrud:  nope
<Chipzz> I can set it to the right resolution, but my mouse-cursor will just be invisible
<nickrud> geneo93, try libgnomeui-dev
<Q_Continuum> any help here?  folder that disappears when I click on it in file manager, has a red X in upper right corner, lock in bottom right...need to delete...but can't, it "doesn't exist"
<LinuxJones> Chipzz, wish I could help :(  night all
<flex_> whats the default root password when you install ubuntu
<Chipzz> flex_: there is none
<Q_Continuum> yaaaay Quake III starts!
<optikal> flex_: you have to specify a password to use it
<flex_> i do a su and enter nothing for password and it doesnt work
<Q_Continuum> now to fix UT2004....
<lc> How do I kill an app
<lc> xmms isnt responding
<Chipzz> use sudo su - followed by passwd to set one
<Kamping_Kaiser> !! nice job q_continuum
<optikal> flex_: try 'sudo passwd root'
<Q_Continuum> now I'm hitting the problem I mentioned above, with the folder that disappears.
<geneo93> felx use your user passwd
<optikal> huh?
<Q_Continuum> need to delete the folder (technically the files inside it)
<Q_Continuum> folder that disappears when I click on it in file manager, has a red X in upper right corner, lock in bottom right...need to delete...but can't, it "doesn't exist"
<nickrud> geneo93, did that help? and are you sure about the version of libgnomeui you gave me.
<flex_> it asks for a password
<flex_> the install never let you put one in
<Chipzz> flex_: which is your own password
<flex_> i have an account flex with a password and that password doesnt work for root
<Chipzz> flex_: the password of the *user* that is
<nickrud> Q_Continuum, go to the same directory in a folder, and do ls -l, if the file says it's owned by root, the file manager can't delete it
<flex_> blank doesnt work either
<nickrud> Q_Continuum, using a terminal :)
<Chipzz> flex_: type 'sudo su -'
<Q_Continuum> of course.
<Q_Continuum> doesn't see it.
<geneo93> nickrud:  its going to be awhile i'm on dun
<nickrud> geneo93, ok
<Chipzz> flex_: it will ask you for a password *which is YOUR OWN password*
<Chipzz> subsequently, do passwd root
<flex_> thanks
<flex_> thats weird
<Q_Continuum> what's the remove directory command? lol
<sgoodwin> hello
<Q_Continuum> (found the directory...had capitalization errors)
<Q_Continuum> nm
<sgoodwin>  I just installed ubuntu, I've been using gentoo
<dsas> ********
<Chipzz> flex_: no it isn't, not if you know what sudo is
<dsas> whoops
<Chipzz> ;)
<nickrud> geneo93, by the way thats known as dsn
<Chipzz> flex_: the whole purpose of sudo is being able to do stuff without knowing the root password
<NigelS> Q_Continuum: rm -rf <dir>
<Q_Continuum> thanks nigels, been ages since I've worked on a linux boxen. lol.
<NigelS> :)
<Q_Continuum> yAYYYYYY it starts
<bluefoxicy>  http://usrbac.sourceforge.net/misc/ss_ubuntu_lone-ice.png  My theme of choice today :)
<Q_Continuum> I think...
<flex_> is there a progam to configure x with ubuntu?
<lc> How do you kill an application thats locked up in X?
<optikal> flex_: What is it your wanting to do?
<flex_> change refresh rate
<bluefoxicy> The values for background are HUE=200 SAT=45 BRIGHT=45, colorify first and then adjust bright/contrast
<nickrud> lc, if alt ctl F! works, you can login and kill it from there
<nickrud> if nowhere else
<geneo93> nickrud:  i've never had anything but dialup ever
<bluefoxicy> very lonely blue-grey ubuntu sparkle
<nickrud> geneo93, its called D********* slow network
<nickrud> :)
<ubuntu> how do i list hidden windows shares in nautilus? i.e. c$, d$, etc.
<Q_Continuum> YES!
<lc> alt-ctrl-f doesnt do anything
<geneo93> its even slower here
<Q_Continuum> IT WORKS!
<optikal> flex_: check /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<optikal> under [Monitor] 
<nickrud> I lived at the bottom of a 3k pipe for a year I know what you mean
<NigelS> lc: if you press the close button for the app (this is in gnome) gnome will notice the app won't close and offer to kill it.  Alternatively you can load the system monitor and kill the process from there or from the command line type kill -9 <pid> or pkill -9 process name or killall -9 process name (not to be used on a bsd system) :)
<flex_> theres nothing like drakX but for ubuntu?
<optikal> Its just as easy to change in the config file, really.
<optikal> I dont worry about using programs to do something that I can do faster than it can
<Q_Continuum> Danka everyone that helped.  (UT2k4 needed the default incorrect config files blown away, hence the rm -rf)
<dcraven> flex_: this site has info on adding refresh rates --> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lostone> how do i list hidden windows shares in nautilus? i.e. c$, d$, etc.
<geneo93> nickrud:  its going to take over an hour
<nickrud> geneo93, I do understand :)
<NigelS> lc: when he said use ctrl-alt-f! the ! was in place of one char, e.g. the Function keys.  those shortcuts take you to virtual terminals. If X freezes completely you can always do that to be able to kill the offending processes.
<sgoodwin> are any of you running nvidia with render accel working well?
<dcraven> lostone: does CTRL-H work?
<Anubis> Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  500 Internal Server Error
<nickrud> May not be here, but, if it works ....
<lostone> dcraven: nup :(
<geneo93> nickrud:  can dpkg install that after i compile it
<nickrud> geneo93, no.
<nickrud> ask people who compile a lot about checkinstall, it's probabley what you want
<geneo93> or can i make a deb and sebd it to repsoitory
<bob2> you can
<geneo93> send
<bob2> but that's a fair bit of work
<geneo93> never realy used dpkg before so i dont know much just used rpm
<nickrud> bob2, checkinstall would work for most local installs, right?
<geneo93> well alien can create a deb from rpm
<GammaRay> nickrud: yes
<geneo93> maybe i could do that
<nickrud> GammaRay, thanks, used it once or twice and it *worked for meI
<GammaRay> checkinstall will create a deb and install it
<bob2> nickrud: well, I'd just install to /usr/local instead, but yeah
<bob2> well, I'd probably package it instead, but meh
<Q_Continuum> anyone here work with cedega at all?
<geneo93> from tar.gz or compiled source
<nickrud> sum of us are skilled :)
<geneo93> i'm not here anyway
<Q_Continuum> trying to do my first install of a windows app (World of Warcraft) under cedega.
<nickrud> I'm tired of dealing with unmanaged files on my system, I try to avoid it.
<sgoodwin> Q_Continuum, I used cedega and WoW nicely with gentoo
<sgoodwin> ain't tried it with cedega but I'd imagine it works well
<geneo93> Q_Continuum:  try freecraft
<Q_Continuum> how does one install it?  (I see by their site that it's supported)
<jubei> Does ubuntu support evdev input for the mouse?
<Q_Continuum> freecraft?  isn't that for the old ones...like War II etc?
<NigelS> Q_Continuum: cedega ./setup.exe or so :)
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay thanks
<sgoodwin> Q_Continuum, put in cd 1, type cedega /media/cdrecorder/Installer.exe or w/e
<sgoodwin> world of warcraft = mmorpg, not strategy like wII and such
<Q_Continuum> damn.  cdega not found.
<Q_Continuum> fsck.
<Q_Continuum> hrm...where'd that end up...
<NigelS> if you installed it, it will be in your path
<NigelS> so..check your typing :)
<Q_Continuum> lol
<xelpud> are there any known problems with dhcp3-server (hoary) and it's dynamic dns support?
<SQL_Sam> has anyone ever heard of cinelerra?
<geneo93> SQL_Sam:  i have
<SQL_Sam> have you tried it?
<geneo93> yes
<SQL_Sam> looking for a movie editro
<bob2> xelpud: if there was, they would be in the bts
<SQL_Sam> editor
<SQL_Sam> anygood?
<geneo93> yes
<SQL_Sam> have you tried it in ubuntu?
<geneo93> no
<SQL_Sam> damn
<geneo93> still working on things i use more oftain
<geneo93> offten
<SQL_Sam> i want to try it.....
<SQL_Sam> i got the rpm
<geneo93> well give it a try
<dazed> SQL_Sam: then try it
<dazed> it cant hur
<dazed> tt
<SQL_Sam> how do i install an rpm?
<nickrud> geneo93, often? :)
<Q_Continuum> Okay...this is an irritating thing...browsing the filesystem...I want a back button or something...
<geneo93> SQL_Sam:  it has loads of depends
<dazed> SQL_Sam: get alien and type 'alien -i ****.rpm'
<geneo93> nickrud:  i know
<SQL_Sam> k - got alien
<sgoodwin> what's ubuntu's default installer method, .debs?
<wbeck85> aye
<mburns> of course
<dazed> its a debian package based system sgoodwin
<SQL_Sam> if this thing messes up how do i delete it?
<mburns> reinstall ubuntu
<mburns> :)
<SQL_Sam> dont say that....
<Q_Continuum> ahhhhh
<Q_Continuum> cvscedega lol
<Q_Continuum> *slaps himself*
<wbeck85> can anyone point me to a thorough howto for compiling? the configure, make, make install stuff?
<NigelS> wbeck85: sounds like you already know all you need to know :)
<saik0> wbeck85, the tarball should have some Readme and INSTALL files that do that
<dazed> wbeck85: thats basically it
<dazed> ./configure && make && sudo make install and ur done
<dazed> lol
<nickrud> wbeck85, the hard part is figuring out what fails :)
* nickrud kisses debian
<NigelS> wbeck85: I'd not stick the commands together like that, not least of all because one step will usually fail the first few times :)
<dazed> compiling a program is actually very easy
<wbeck85> the problem is that Audacity isnt working right, it can't find my sound or something(plus it looks doggone ugly in the package from the repos), so i wanted to try compiling it from source
<jubei> Does ubuntu support evdev input for the mouse? Is this a stupid question or does everyone just have no idea?
<dazed> you got a compiler
<dazed> g++ or something
<sgoodwin> so if I have this .deb here, what do I need to do to install it?
<nickrud> jubei, I do see evdev loaded as a module, so I would think so
<jubei> =)
<NigelS> sgoodwin: dpkg -i ./<file>
<wbeck85> but that required compiling wxGTK from source cuz i apparently need it compiled without gtk2. But i dididnt reealize that until after compiling makeinstalling, but now i wanna remove it, and start afresh, and i remeber something about some clean command or flag?
<NigelS> sgoodwin: well, sudo dpkg
<jubei> nickrud: I cant get it to work can you help me?
<jubei> nickrud: I had it working in mandrake 10.0
<nickrud> jubei, I'm not even sure what it is, just where to look for it :)
<NigelS> wbeck85: most will have a make uninstall option if you did a make install, I'd recommend not make installing until you're sure a program works, e.g. just compile it, with make, and then run it locally with ./ on the bin
<jubei> Well I have posted details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29341
<NigelS> wbeck85: make clean simply "cleans" the dir of compiled binaries and leftovers from the compilation process, ready for a clean recompile
<jubei> startX gives me the error (EE) Configured Mouse: cannot open input device
<Q_Continuum> okay, how do I get a actually useable file browser?  I hate this how I can't get back "up" a directory - I want some buttons, or my browse capability.
* sgoodwin crosses his fingers
<karljp> Q: let us know when you find one, I'd like one too.
<nickrud> jubei, lol, I help people with rez probs and maybe getting the right driver, thats it :)
<Q_Continuum> how about howto default to the "browse" that I can get when I right-click on say, a CDROM or something.
<Q_Continuum> I can right-click and go "Browse folder" I want THAT as my default.
<jubei> Okay thanks nick. I've been working on this prob for couple of days now. No one can help me =)
<nickrud> jubei, don't forget to update the thread if you find the fix.
<jubei> rjr
<dcraven> Q_Continuum: gconf-editor --> /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_browser... Google is fun.
<SQL_Sam> how do i know when alien finishes? will i get my command $back?
<gbhat> anyone using gnomebaker?
<SQL_Sam> never mind
<NigelS> Q_Continuum: what is annoying you the most? is it the way the window closes and it opens another one? You can certainly always browse, but shuttleworths decision to make it always close the last dir up annoys me, I changed it in the end
<geneo93> SQL_Sam:  if you didn't flag it it will install it
<Q_Continuum> gconf-editor...?
<Q_Continuum> found it.
<GammaRay> Q_Continuum: nautilus prefs?
<gbhat> How do I create a video DVD using gnomebaker?just drag and drop audio_ts and video_ts?
<nickrud> That close window behind as I drill down, leave last folder open when I open a doc, it actually matches the way I work.
<SQL_Sam> i did sudo alien -i cinelerra-1.2.2-1.i386.rpm
<SQL_Sam> it finished
<nickrud> no more remembering to middle click :)
<geneo93> SQL_Sam:  then its installed
<dcraven> nickrud: I'm not a fan either.
<TechLord> is there any solution to the transcode problem
<SQL_Sam> now i got to figure out how to start it
<nickrud> dcraven, you misread me. I like ti.
<geneo93> sql just type it in terminal
<ubuntu> once i've installed the linux-patch-ubuntu package, how do i patch the kernel sources with it? I don't want to build/install the kernel. just patch
<nickrud> s/ti/it
<dcraven> nickrud: I know you did, but the other guy didn't ;P
<NigelS> jubei: I don't recognise that protocol, is your mouse a bit unusual? also, does that path exist? e.g. /dev/input/mice also those are strange options to have i'd have thought, I don't need to specify the other options
<SQL_Sam> wholy cow!
<SQL_Sam> it worked!!
<nickrud> ok, I'm in my usual state: confused
<dcraven> nickrud: nevermind :)
<SQL_Sam> this thing is cool
<nickrud> ok, and thanks :)
<jubei> Option      "Protocol" "evdev" I have used that b4 in mandrake 10.0. I have a logitech mx300. I want to use evdev in quake 1 for ultra smooth input. /dev/input/mice exists.
<jubei> apparently "Dev Name" and "Dev Phys" are unneccesary. taking them out doesnt help though
<NigelS> they aren't needed nope.
<jubei> do you know what the protocol auto-dev will do? Someone in #kde suggested that
<jubei> ?
<dazed> SQL_Sam: shocked that something worked on linux??? thats unusual
<SQL_Sam> no that i didnt have to mess with it first
<NigelS> jubei: have you tried different protocols yet? e.g. ImPS/2
<jubei> It works fine if I remove protocol
<jubei> and the default one was fine to
<NigelS> right, so the problem is specfically with evdev
<jubei> i think default was ImPS/2
<jubei> It would seem so
<] BreliC[> SQL_Sam, how is it?  The computer requirements seem quite high!
<] BreliC[> 4gb ram?
<] BreliC[> sheesh
<SQL_Sam> crap it crashes.....
<nickrud> jubei, I remember something from yesterday about increasing mouse resolution
<jubei> yep
<jubei> did that
<jubei> working nicely =)
<nickrud> the source patch?
<jubei> Yeah. 500hz
<SQL_Sam> when i try to load a file it crashes
<jubei> got 800dpi enabled to
<nickrud> ok
<SQL_Sam> okay - how do i remove it now?
<jubei> You play games nick?
<art> I am really new to Linux, i need plugins to play my music help
<nickrud> no, It was perversely interesting :)
<geneo93> SQL_Sam:  maybe you need codecs
<art> i do but can't figure out how to get them
<SQL_Sam> i have a feeling that it is my low quality system
<art> does any one know where to get the codecs?
<SQL_Sam> to remove it using alien do i just:  alien -r XXX.rpm?
<art> i have totem
<Juhaz> art, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<randabis> hello fellas
<nickrud> that'll hook you up
<nickrud> huh, paste failed :)
<crimsun> SQL_Sam: no, alien creates a deb. You'd use dpkg to remove it.
<capi> I'm fairly new to linux, I know the basics, but I'd like to learn more about the system. Anyone with a little more experience think of a fun project i could do that would help me learn the system a little better?
<liable_> capi: install debian :)
<randabis> capi: a gentoo installation or a linux from scratch installation
<crimsun> capi: break something.
<geneo93> hi crimsun
<nickrud> capi, looking thru /etc/init.d helped me a lot
<crimsun> hi geneo93
<cens0red> crimsun lol
<sgoodwin> what do I do to set a folder, and everything in it so that anyone can see into it
<sgoodwin> set permissions I mean
<geneo93> crimsun:  trying to get gnomeradio working
<randabis> sgoodwin: man chmod
<SQL_Sam> crap how do i get out of a man page!
<dcraven> q
<randabis> SQL_Sam: press Q
<geneo93> esc
<SQL_Sam> whwe
<SQL_Sam> whre
<SQL_Sam> whew
<SQL_Sam> lol
<SQL_Sam> gotta stop drinking and typing
<randabis> heh
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, I thought you were underage :)
<sgoodwin> also, what needs to be installed in order for things like rhythmbox to be able to play mp3's?
<geneo93> nickrud:  he's just sniffing caps
<SQL_Sam> dude im 36
* nickrud contemplates the meaning of slander :)
<nickrud> twice
<randabis> sgoodwin: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<geneo93> man your older than dirt
<SQL_Sam> lol
<NigelS> jubei: change your device to /dev/input/event2
<SQL_Sam> i feel like it some times with you young whipper snappers
<nickrud> he's still a kid :P
<liable_> SQL_Sam: irc is much more interesting when drunk
<randabis> heh I'm 21 myself
<geneo93> yup
<geneo93> 57 here
<randabis> I just got my texas class A commercial drivers license on thursday :)
<SQL_Sam> right on
<] BreliC[> q?  and here all these years i've been using Shift+ZZ to get out of man pages
<SQL_Sam> I thought I would be the oldest one....
<nickrud> 49, and humbled
* SQL_Sam tips hat to the older folks with knowledge
<crimsun> ] BreliC[: either will work, since pager keys are used
<liable_> ] BreliC[: you edit them?
<crimsun> geneo93: sorry, don't use it
<randabis> I got a job with werner enterprises. I start orientation next sunday :)
<jubei> NigelS /dev/input/event2 doesnt exist =(
<geneo93> crimsun:  you dont use much then
<SQL_Sam> hey what is better to use when using dpkg deinstall or purge?
<NigelS> jubei: module evdev is loaded?
<] BreliC[> liable_, nope, the first person who showed me how to exit taught me that way, so i just figured...heh
<liable_> ] BreliC[: heh
<jubei> NigelS: lsmod reports it.
<jubei> evdev                   9856  0
<NigelS> jubei: hmm, ok, have you tried /dev/input/mouse0 and also what is in /dev/input ?
<fejaor> how can I change the monitor configuration in order to change the reolution to something else besides 640x480?? That's the only option it appears on the Screen resolution menu
<Q_Continuum> damn Cedega takes awhile to compile. lol.  8+ minutes.
<crimsun> geneo93: yeah, limited ram, a slow pc, and a dead HD will do that to you.
<capi> is init.d a folder or a file, I'm sort of confused. it looks like a folder, but I've seen it refered to like it's a file.
<SQL_Sam> what i find funny is when Britanny spears or whoever the new young group that comes out with a new song and I hear my kids going ga ga over it - i got to remind them that it is a remake 99.99% of the time
<jubei> NigelS: ls /dev/input/ event0  event1  mice
<NigelS> jubei: try event1
<IIIEARS1> capi - are you still there?
<capi> yep Still here.
<geneo93> crimsun:  maybe you need to goto india to get a job
<fejaor> how can I change the monitor configuration in order to change the reolution to something else besides 640x480?? That's the only option it appears on the Screen resolution menu
<nickrud> geneo93, crimsun is not someone to insult.
<jubei> NigelS: but cat /proc/bus/input/devices reveals H: Handlers=mouse0 event2 ts0
<geneo93> nickrud:  its just a joke
<capi> fejoar there is a nice tutorial on ubuntulinux. i can't help you unless you want to chege the CLI res.
<jubei> NigelS: worth trying event1?
<crimsun> geneo93: I've considered it, actually :)
<geneo93> the us exports all the good jobs
<NigelS> jubei: maybe it counts up differently :), does event1 work? assuming 2-->1 and 1-->0
<wbeck85> why on earth can i not compile audacity?
<IIIEARS1> i am very new to linux (72 hours -heh) i had fun with a sytem monitor called "torsmo" it is a transparent desktop overlay that can b cnfigured using scripting to display just about anything.
<ryman> are there any linux books for newbie that you guys recommend ? or any ebook or site ?
<fejaor> anyone__
<SQL_Sam> me too - that's where all the jobs are goin
<fejaor> ??
<crimsun> wbeck85: apt-get build-dep audacity
<crimsun> wbeck85: then compile it
<capi> ryman check out linux cookbook.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fejaor... what we were doing is the only way
<wbeck85> ok
<GammaRay> fejaor: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wbeck85> ill try that, thanks
<capi> There is a free version of the first edition online
<jubei> NigelS: cat /proc/bus/input/devices says event1 is "PC Speaker"
<jubei> =)
<crimsun> wbeck85: keep in mind that 1.2.3 is available in universe
<ryman> capi|  thanks
<IIIEARS1> Great! nice tip.
<dcraven> fejaor: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<capi> hehe you found the post :)
<geneo93> hey guys i'm retired so i dont work
<IIIEARS1> Hmm - is my computer on i haven't rebooted in 3 days. - is that normal? - lol
<nickrud> 57 and retired? what's wrong with you?
<jubei> NigelS: you have read the details of my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29341
<crimsun> 57 and retired? that'd be the life! ;)
<geneo93> not money hungry or greedy
<dcraven> IIIEARS1: pretty normal I suppose.
<flex_> how do i find out how many kb is 128mb
<dcraven> flex_: google
<wbeck85> crimson, yeah, but it doesnt seem to be working for me. First the sound doesnt work(trying to use alsa with the asound.conf fix in the howto section of ubuntuforums.org) and second, it is ugly :)
<flex_> with calculator somehow
<IIIEARS1> not for the redmond OS - wide grin
<geneo93> flex_:  multiply by 1024
<randabis> I wish wpa supplicant wasn't insanely difficult to setup
<Levander> Hey bob2, you told me earlier about cfengine2, is there any difference between cfengine and cfengine2?  It would just help with my searches.
<crimsun> wbeck85: you should kill any sound daemons and just use alsa's oss emulation directly with audacity
<capi> Out of curiousity what editor do most people here use? I grew fond of vi and have only attempted to try emacs. Seems powerful, but I'm still undecided
<dcraven> capi: Vim
<crimsun> capi: use whatever makes you more productive
<SQL_Sam> well removed cinelerra
<wbeck85> after doing apt-get build-dev audacity, i am still getting the error "MeterToolBar.cpp:104: error: variable `wxPaintDC dc' has initializer but
<wbeck85>    incomplete type"
<geneo93> kedit
<Xenguy> capi: vi is oldschool; use vim instead -- much better
<bob2> Levander: I think it's just a newer version
<IIIEARS1> << - lol is afraid of VI - where are the fancy buttons? - lol
<sgoodwin> are there any 3rd party repos to add to my list?
<Xenguy> IIIEARS1: oh the home row :-)
<Xenguy> s/oh/on/
<SQL_Sam> i hear you vi scares me too
<dcraven> gvim has buttons.
<crimsun> sgoodwin: yes, lots. Please don't add them - or if you choose to, be aware that you may be smacking yourself in the forehead with a sledgehammer.
<geneo93> u could use pico or joe
<Xenguy> dcraven: true - I like gvim a lot actually
<nickrud> been using vim for 4 years, still can't yank, but it does the job :)
<capi> I do use vim, just thought I'd say vi since thats the root of vim and all the other branches
<sgoodwin> crimsun, kk
<thenuke> nano is nice
<IIIEARS1> nah - i'll just have to learn it - sounds like it is well worth the effort.
<thenuke> pico seems to be an alias for nano
<dcraven> I'm outtie.
<capi> bye dcraven
<pestilence> is there a good program to manage mp3's, something that will help me rotate the songs that are on my portable mp3 player from the songs that are on my hard drive?
<Levander> bob2: you know, I'm looking at this cfengine stuff, but I don't have a whole network of machines to configure.  I just want to remember why the hell I made a change, and which change I made to which file.  I'm thinking I might use svn or cvs, and just never do a "check out", just "check ins".  That way, cvs would never mess up my permissions, and I have a log (the versioning repository) of the changes I had made.
<pestilence> i'm looking at rhythmbox, but it doesn't seem to have the capability to actually *move* mp3's
<Xenguy> Levander: RCS is good for simple tracking of config files (for example)
<pestilence> perhaps i'm wrong, in which case, somebody please correct me.
<nickrud> pestilence, rhythmbox is a *player*, nt a mangar
<nickrud> *manager
<ryman> are there any site about linux for newbie ?
<pestilence> nickrud: you should tell that to whoever put "management" in the about screen ;)
<IIIEARS1> linuxquestions.org - ?
<capi> tons of them, ubuntuforums.org is a great one for ubuntu.
<Levander> Xenguy: that's why I was wondering if I should use svn or cvs (hadn't thought of rcs).  I know svn is the latest and greatest, but not sure why I would need all those features.  Or, really if the features would do any harm.
<nickrud> pestilence, the about box was written by "management"
<Levander> Xenguy: why is rcs better for simple repositories like what I'm thinking of?
* nickrud hides from cw
<pestilence> nickrud: nice.
<pestilence> any suggestions on music *management* software, then
<nickrud> easytag does a lot of nice things with music files
<IIIEARS1> any good programs for synthesizing computer sounds and converting them to *.wav files?
<geneo93> what sounds
<pestilence> i'm looking for something that will help me rotate the songs on my mp3 player, as it only holds 512 megs, but my mp3 collection is larger than that.  it doesn't look like easytag is quite the thing
<bob2> Levander: sure
<bob2> Levander: rcs is good for that, too, since it's easier to add files
<Levander> bob2: sure what?
<IIIEARS1> i would love to add some computer tones to buttons on a webpage
<Levander> bob2: okay, i'll look into that, *easier to add files* thanks
<nickrud> pestilence, no, that's not what you mean :)
<Levander> i really need to find an article on the web comparing them
<ryman> ~/.gnome
<Levander> bob2: but I'm still going to have the issue where the repository doesn't preserve file permissions?
<ryman> where do I go to get to there ~/.gnome  ?
<ryman> my computer ?
<bob2> Levander: yes
<IIIEARS1> been playing with NVU for page design - very nive program.
<nickrud> ryman, your home folder
<Levander> okay, at least I know what to search on now.
<bob2> Levander: but /etc is small enough that I bet just tar'ing the whole thing every day or week or whatever won't be an issue
<Levander> Thanks bob2, and Xenguy too
<ryman> nickrud|  then I make gnome folder ?
<IIIEARS1> and it has spell check - grin
<bob2> my /etc is like 13MB
<Levander> bob2: why do that? to preserve the permissions?
<bob2> Levander: yeah
<bob2> hm, mine's 51MB now
<bob2> I bet it's gconf damage
<nickrud> ryman, no, menu bar at top, Places->Home Folder
<ryman> nickrud|  yeah I'm there but there is no Gnome folder
<nickrud> to see the hiddent files (the ones that start with a dot) right click, show hidden files
<ryman> nickrud|  thanks
<Levander> okay, am kinda new to backup strategies, would you just have one tarball backup of /etc, or would you have rotating backups - like a set of five where each gets overwritten once a week?  or, is that to obsessive?
<wbeck85> well, i feel like a dope
<Q_Continuum> Levander if you have the space you can never be too "obsessive" (imo)
<Q_Continuum> then again, I don't do any backups yet - still getting my system fully working. heh.
<Xenguy> Levander: there's a lot of backup strategies; some are simple, and some are more complex
<Levander> yeah, guess just worried about creating work for myself
<nickrud> Q_Continuum, :)
<wbeck85> after staring at my error messages for like 10 minutes, i noticed a little "permission denied" comment
<dazzed> does openoffice come with an html editor...or are there other good oens to use?
<Levander> Xenguy: so in the scenario bob2 recommends, tarring /etc ever so often, which would you recommend?
<sgoodwin> dazzed, bluefish
<nickrud> dazzed, bluefish
<wbeck85> i tried sudo make and poof
<dazzed> thanks
<wbeck85> it worked
<wbeck85> no, wait, it didnt
<wbeck85> crap
<Q_Continuum> dazzed I'd check out NVU.  ww.nvu.com (based on the Mozilla Composer)
<Xenguy> Levander: well I do a complete backup every night
<crimsun> wbeck85: please try the audacity package from universe after killing esd/artsd
<Levander> Xenguy: and for how long do you save a backup? or do you overwrite the backup every night?
<dazzed> Q_Continuum: sounds good i will...even on windows i had abou 3 html editors id use in conjuction cuz they each offered their own strong points
<IIIEARS1> dazzed - "NVU" is good
<Xenguy> Levander: but a 'real' backup system would do something like a weekly complete backup, with daily 'incremental' backups, for example
<Levander> Xenguy: you know, to do bobs idea, I'm kind of thinking I would only need to do a backup every time I install a new package.
<Xenguy> Levander: I basically have 2 nights worth - not the best strategy, but I have something :-)
<Levander> Xenguy: yeah, I see what you're saying
<dazzed> good good
<Levander> Xenguy: I'm about to start doing back-ups myself and am trying to get a "feel"
<Levander> thanks Xenguy
<Xenguy> Levander: your data is likely to change all the time (email, bookmarks, etc.)
<Xenguy> Levander: yw
<Levander> Xenguy: yeah, but for now, I'm just backing up my system configuration files
<Levander> Xenguy: later I'll start backing everything up.
<wbeck85> ohmy
<wbeck85> oh my oh my
<Xenguy> Levander: I'm trying to remember the backup utility one guy in our LUG was recommending
<Sphearion> well I have done it and Im likeing it, I have switched from fedora to ubuntu..... and needless to say, its nice
<wbeck85> crimsun: thank you. I just wasted over an hr of my life
<wbeck85> killall esd worked like a charm
<wbeck85> thankyou
<wbeck85> esd
<Levander> Xenguy: was it backuppc?
<nickrud> Levander, there's there's things in /var you should backup also, starting with /var/lib/dpkg
<transgress> so happy that my wireless works well
<sgoodwin> transgress, on laptop or pc?
<Levander> nickrud: I'm just worried about getting a "log" of the changes I've made to configuration files.  bob2 pointed out that versioning control system don't preserve file permisssions. So I'm only talking about backing up files that I would modify
<Levander> so that I would know what their permissions were
<transgress> sgoodwin: lappy
<Xenguy> Levander: found it - rsnapshot
<dazzed> YES! i got my server back!!!
<sgoodwin> transgress, which chipset?
<transgress> sgoodwin: i was popping in and out of here all night..
<Levander> cool, i'm gonna google it now
<transgress> broadcom something something
<sgoodwin> on which lappy?
<dazzed> ohhh im so happy!
<IIIEARS1> listening intently to back up strategies - it won't be long before i "munge" something - heh
<transgress> hp pavilion zv5410us
<nickrud> Levander, ok, I missed that part :)
<g14> Xenguy: Take a look at this: http://www.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup/
<sgoodwin> transgress, fun fun
<transgress> it is
<g14> Xenguy: That will save you some time if you do a full backup everynight
* nickrud looks at my rcs system
<Xenguy> g14: tx
<Levander> g14: that tool does look interesting.
<xMaximex> how do i get rid of esd and use ALSA?
<Sphearion> I have 2 sata harddrives in my computer 1x 250gig (the main that ubuntu is installed on) and a 2nd 160gig that nothing is on, how would I go about formatting the second drive and using it as "a place to store stuff for ALL users"
<Levander> nickrud: you're not using rcs to track sysadmin changes are you?? that's what I'm thinking about doing
<pestilence> xMaximex: look under "system" "preferences" "sound"
<g14> Xenguy: np, it works pretty well for me and was suggested by some guys at my LUG
<IIIEARS1> rdiff (drools) looks good
<nickrud> Levander, been doing it for a while, but since I've never had to restore a system .....
<pestilence> xMaximex: and "system" "preferences" "Multimedia systems selector"
<IIIEARS1> lol - "i need more power!"
<pestilence> xMaximex: turn off "start server automaticall"
<Levander> nickrud: you got an article or link or something that talks about that?
<pestilence> xMaximex: and change default system to alsa
<Levander> that's what I'm trying to figure out
<Nate> just out of curiosity, have any of you had problems installing ubuntu on a system with one or more other installations of linux?
<NigelS> jubei: could you post the content of lsmod and also what happens in syslog when you plug the mouse in on that post? It might make it easier to see what's happened
<Levander> nickrud: why use rcs instead of cvs?
<Levander> and instead of svn?
<nickrud> Levander, all I ever needed was ci -i and co -o, since I don't code and don't share
<nickrud> *co -i
<Levander> and how big a deal is it for you that rcs doesn't preserve file permissions?
<geneo93> nate i have 3 other distros here
<capi> on the same note as Sphearion I have two computers on the same network. Is there any way I could config my Linux to look on another computers file system for it's files, and what type of slowdown would be expected.
<flex_> im having problems doing this xorg.conf myself, is there anything that will autodetect my monitor and set it up?
<nickrud> never caught that part, that's why I'm reevalutating :)
<Levander> nickrud: that was bob2's issue with the system, file permissions
<Nate> geneo: do all of them still boot after you've installed ubuntu?
<Levander> lol!
<Levander> that's funny!
<geneo93> yes
<geneo93> nate i used lilo
<Nate> ah
<Levander> nickrud: bob2's recommendation was cfengine2, but one blurb I read about it was "yeah, it takes a while to set up and is difficult, but once you get it setup, you'll wonder how you ever lived without it"
<Nate> for some reason, I can use ubuntu, but RH9 and FC3 give me read-only error messages
<Levander> nickrud: it's really for when you have a network of machines you want to configure the same way
<IIIEARS1> flex_ - yep i had the same trouble - had to use a pencil to copy the settings from windows - ugh, there must be a better way...
<Levander> nickrud: don't think I need to do all that work
<fejaor> how can i upgrade from firefox 1.0.2 to firefox 1.0.3__
<fejaor> ??
<geneo93> Nate:  i also have 2 versions of beos
<bob2> fejaor: just wait
<nickrud> Levander, I used rcs so I could roll back changes that didn't work
<Nate> hm.
<nickrud> backup is differnet
<Levander> nickrud: cvs and svn can't do the same thing?
<fejaor> jajaja
<Nate> aight, thanks
<fejaor> the new version is already on
<Levander> fejaor: no easy way yet, unless you want to download directly from mozilla.org
<Tuxicity> hi. Does anyone else get "internal server error" when doing "apt-get update"?
<nickrud> backup is to alternate media, I backup all of /etc/ (including the rcs) so I don't think it's a problem in my case
<bob2> Tuxicity: don't use backports
<Levander> Tuxicity: not unless there system is broken
<Sphearion> anyone? any ideas on how to format another harddrive and make it readwrite to ALL users?
<fejaor> that's what i wanna do but how??
<bob2> Sphearion: you need to be way more specific
<Sphearion> bob I already was specific once and noone answered me
<Levander> nickrud: so you're just saying that in your backup, you have all the file permissions?
<flex_> whats the command to configure xorg.conf and autodetect monitor
<Levander> nickrud: because you backed up all of /etc
<nickrud> yeah, because rcs is not my backup, just my version control
<bob2> Sphearion: not really
<Sphearion> bob2, I have 2 serial ata drives, I want one to be "storage" for ALL users, as well as shared on my lan, but I need to fdisk and format it probably im guessing cfdisk then mke2fs
<bob2> Sphearion: do you care if windows can use it or not?
<Sphearion> bob2, i don't have windows :)
<Tuxicity> bob2, hehe, how'd you know I use backports? ;)
<bob2> Tuxicity: because in addition to the packages being broken, their webserver is too
<Sphearion> windows is for sissies :)
<Levander> nickrud: i see, how often do you backup?  just after you install a new package?  and how many backups do you keep?  or, do you just overwrite it every night?
<bob2> Sphearion: then just format it as whatever filesystem you like (I'd go with ext3), then mount it somewhere
<Sphearion> bob2, so mke2fs -j
<nickrud> Levander, when I think of it, I have a script I run overnight to backup to CD
<nickrud> *when I think of it*
<Sphearion> how do I find out what /dev/ entry it is
<Levander> bob2: that jdong guy said something about ubuntu doing something like backports themselves.  You hear anything like that?
<bob2> Sphearion: or mkfs -t ext3 or whatever
<bob2> Levander: no way
<bob2> Sphearion: 'dmesg | grep ^sd'
<Levander> nickrud: and every night the backup just overwrites itself?
<nickrud> Levander, for my purposes, it's sufficient
<Sphearion> bob2,  nothing returned
<Levander> bob2: yeah, is to bad, would be really nice to have something like backports that kept us in the latest version of firefox and openoffice
<Sphearion> found it sdb
<nickrud> Levander, I've always wanted to say, YMMV
<bob2> Levander: dude, it's only six months
<bob2> Levander: and for the last 3 months or so, it's usually fine to use the development version of ubuntu
<xMaximex> it is possible to get more than one apps to use OSS sound ?
<bob2> xMaximex: not easily
<bob2> xMaximex: ie they have to all use esd
<dazzed> now i cant get into my server for some reason
<jubei> NigelS: what is syslog?
<Levander> nickrud: oh yeah, for home use, you probably don't even have to backup at all.  I'm about to do same thing and just wanted to get "feel".
<Levander> nickrud: thanks for letting me know what you're doing
<xMaximex> bob2, the problem is that  Teamspeak can't use esd :(
<Xenguy> Levander: you know, if you have enough disk space, it is easy to simply copy previous backup files for as many days as you want (i.e. not efficient, but would work just fine is you are not short of disk space)
<nickrud> Levander, np, It was good to think about it again.
<bob2> xMaximex: you'd need to talk to the teamspeak people about that
<bob2> xMaximex: or use esdsp
<randabis> meh I'd just download the latest firefox from mozilla.org anyway. The ubuntu debs absolutely blow
<bob2> er, esddsp
<Sphearion> ok bob2  to allow all users to read / write to that mount point what do I chown / chmod it?
<bob2> randabis: in what way?
<Levander> bob2: yeah, but like right now, openoffice has finally release version 2, with lots of improvements over version 1, and ubuntu's still on OOo 1.1.
<Levander> And probably will be for another six months.
<bob2> Sphearion: give it the same permissions as /tmp
<bob2> Levander: dude, oo2 is in hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> my god. i just realised i have had ubuntu installed for almost 3 months. i used to be reinstalling Windows ever month or so
<randabis> bob2 lack of the real firefox icon, not as stable for me, and definitely slower than the mozilla.org one for me
<Levander> bob2: what's package name?
<bob2> randabis: dude, blame the firefox people for the icon thing
<bob2> randabis: if less stable or slower, please file a bug so it can be fixed
<bob2> Levander: openoffice.org2
<Sphearion> done :) thanks bob2
<Sphearion> chmod 1777
<Tuxicity> bob2, ok then, backports sounded too much like backdoors anyways ;-)
<IIIEARS1> Kamping - "" - "Windows" = Install, Connect, Reinstall.
<randabis> bob2: that was just a sidenote. My main concern has been stability and speed. Ubuntu's firefox has always had those problems and I don't understand why
<bob2> Sphearion: now anyone can create stuff there, but random other people can't delete it on them
<bob2> randabis: have you filed a bug?
<Sphearion> nice nice
<randabis> bob2 yes, some time ago
<Levander> dpkg -l openoffice.org-debian-files on my hoary system says version 1.1.3-3+1
<Tuxicity> you guys type at *lightning* speed!
<Sphearion> how would I make it so the users could create and delete what they made? or can they already make/delete what they made?
<bob2> Levander: yes, that's not the package
<bob2> Sphearion: users can do whatever they want to their own files
<Sphearion> nice nice
<Sphearion> thanks bob2
<bob2> you're welcome
<bob2> randabis: which one, out of interest?
<Levander> bob2: okay, sorry, didn't see what you wrote after, checking openoffice2 out now, did find it in apt repositories
<Sphearion> now time to share that drive on the network
<mjc> hmm for some reason gnome is hanging on login after a fresh install
<randabis> bob2: as I said, it's been some time ago so I can't recall atm
<bob2> mjc: for all users or just one?
<bob2> randabis: ok
<mjc> bob2: repeatedly hanging on reinstall, lemme try making another user
<Levander> Well, I be damned, they did get OOo2 in hoary.
<randabis> bob2: firefox 1.0.3 is worth the download anyway imho
<bob2> Levander: it wasn't stable enough to be the default, but it's there
<mjc> bob2: yes, all users
<nickrud> Levander, it's buggy :)
<mjc> made a user named test, same deal
<Levander> ah, yeah, well the OOo2 release was pushed up pretty close to the hoary release
<jubei> how do I check the "syslog"?
<cyklus> what is a good editor/ide for programming php?
<nickrud> Levander, hoary is far behind, I use oo for production use, don't use oo2
<bob2> cyklus: emacs!
<Levander> cyklus: bluefish is what lots like, i just use emacs
<Levander> bluefish is easier to learn
<mjc> cyklus: vim, bluefish, kdevelop
<jubei> kdevelop looks good
<Levander> nickrud: yeah, luckily I don't need OOo for much right now anyway
<nickrud> Levander, I use it a lot, daily, and oo2 is not ready for prime time :)
<mjc> bob2: it appears to be a dbus, keyring, or session manager issue
<Levander> nickrud: oh, okay, I didn't understand, I htough you just meant hoary's version, didn't know you meant just OOo2 in general
<holycow> oo2 sue is looking damned fine tho  you gotta admin
<mjc> hmm I can't ping localhost
<holycow> it already starts up damn fast, and opens up huge ms native docs without any problem
<nickrud> Levander, everything I say is in the context of debian/ubuntu, it's all I use
<nickrud> I depend on those 900+ good guys
<mjc> bob2: found it, was because I didn't let it bring up lo
<holycow> nickrud, we use oo for production too, we have two pilot projects
<holycow> will be switching to oo2 when its released for sure
<nickrud> holycow, so how's the later versions of oo2?
<Levander> it is a  disadvantage for ubuntu though that you gotta wait six months for the new stuff.  On Windows, any time anything new comes out, you just go to their web site and click "install".
<holycow> nickrud, awesome is the only way to describe it
<roshan> what is the name of the default ubuntu mouse theme?
<nickrud> holycow, I
<nickrud> 've tried some of the builds that have shown up, and I like, but... Well, 1.999.whatever is not 2.0 :)
<holycow> if you mean how is oo2 in terms of stability, well its beta, if you mean how it is feature wise, i think you and i agree :)
<Levander> holycow: how much progress have they made on OOo Base?  That app looked funny to me when I played with it a month or two ago.
<nickrud> holycow, concur :)
<capi> cyklus: matters on if you have money to spend or not.
<IIIEars> will qtparted format a USB drive on Ubuntu?
<holycow> Levander, not much change will happend with base from here on it, it is what it is
<holycow> and its mostly a start, i personally find it easy to use
<Sphearion> what is the default user/pass of a samba share. if I access it from windows xp it asks for a user/pass?
<pestilence> nickrud: it depends on how many 9's there are.
<Levander> holycow: have you played with it? didn't you htink it was funny to?  it was awhile ago when I played with it, maybe six to eight weeks ago
<fejaor> how does the sources.list file should look like in order to receive all the upgrades correctly__
<holycow> i'm glad they arent copying access, i think oo way is better
<fejaor> ??
<pestilence> nickrud: if there are enough nines, it is actually 2.
<holycow> Levander, i probably thought it was different, maybe i'm misinterpreting what you mean by funny :)
<nickrud> pestilence, and you can never step into the same river :)
<fejaor> how can I download and installa w32codecs__
<fejaor> ??
<holycow> Levander, i haven't used it enough to have any real opinion on it tho
<holycow> fejaor, read ubuntu website, info is on there
<goldfish> fejaor: www.ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> pestilence, I wasn't being flippant, it's an old greek philosophy joke
<Levander> holycow: it was like some of the UI controls in a window couldn't be resized, so the text in a list box would be cut off, so you couldn't read all the text because you couldn't make the list box bigger, stuff like that
<IIIEars> hm - rdiff is nice! :)
<fejaor> that-s what I read but I ran the upgrade or tried to download something and marked me a lot of errors on the sites
<pestilence> nickrud: oh, i don't get it.  in any case, i was being a math nerd for a second.
<fejaor> and Im trying to install the w32codecs exactly how www.ubuntuguide.org tells but is not working....errors
<holycow> Levander, *hmmm* not sure if that has been fixed  yet, anywhoo just wait, its not scheduled for release until late summer anyway :)
<nickrud> pestilence, then you know that you can always halve the distance, and never reach the destination :)
<pestilence> nickrud: sure
<nickrud> same joke
<pestilence> nickrud: ok
<pestilence> :)
<fejaor> as well as error in the libdvdcss2
<flex_> hrm, i guess theres no flash player for amd64
<flex_> and I cant install cedega .deb file
<aimaz> anyone know how to get firefox to load a webpage in clipboard when you middle click on firefox, it used to to it when I used debian
<transgress> flex_: yeah i can't get it either
<Levander> yeah, well I'm looking forward to OOo2, lots of hopes for OOo Base.  It will rock to have a cross platform cross database SQL client, that's free!
<nickrud> thank god for leibnitz
<flex_> 32bit apps wont run with amd64?
<transgress> no
<flex_> i thought there were libraries
<aimaz> flex_, they should
<holycow> Levander, absolutely
<pestilence> indeed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i thought you cant mix 32 and 64, so if its a 64 system, you need 64 debs
<flex_> dpkg: error processing cedega_4.3-1_i386.deb (--install):
<flex_>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<dazzed> grrr
<dazzed> i cant login to my server
<dazzed> stupid gftp
<Levander> something still gets to me when I can use an app no matter what platform I'm on and have it act the same way.  Don't have to re-orient myself or anything.
<Levander> It's like Microsoft doesn't even matter!
<aimaz> flex_, you have to fiddle a bit more, I seem to remember seeing a guide on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<flex_> so I might be able to get my programs to work?
<holycow> Levander, ahhh... so you have finally ascended to the next level
<aimaz> flex_, yes
<holycow> welcome :)
<Sphearion> how do I restart samba without restarting the computer?
<aimaz> flex_, i think it's something to do with chroot
<holycow> yes, microsoft is irrelevant, they are already dead just don't know it yet
<aimaz> so it's probablt not pretty
<crimsun> Sphearion: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Sphearion> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<Sphearion> crimsun, happen to know why I cannot login to my samba shares from an XP machine?
<Kamping_Kaiser> xp is a bitch
<nickrud> Levander, ms hasn't mattered to me for years, I still run win98 only for one app, since no one can tell me how to run the Thomas Guide under wind or qemu HInt, Hint
<crimsun> Sphearion: probably a username-permissions issue(s)
<Sphearion> even if Im using my own username/pass
<Raskall> agh.. this is OT, but I have downloaded a couple of lost episodes from donkey and cant use them. they have "repack" in the filename. anyone knows what to do with the file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MS broke the samba standard again with XP, so support is crap
<Sphearion> xp decides to change the username (in the box anyway) computername/username
<pestilence> nickrud: what's so special about thomas guide that makes it difficult to use under qemu?
<crimsun> Sphearion: what do {auth,daemon}.log tell you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> as they did with 2K
<aimaz> flex_, this might be of use http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<capi> what is samba?
<nickrud> It can't access the cd, either as a loopback or directly thu /dev/cdrom
<Tuxicity> it would be better to make a Free NFS client for Windows
<pestilence> nickrud: huh?  can't you set the command line paramter telling it to map /dev/cdrom to the d: drive?
<flex_> thx
<transgress> what would you want to set your 64 bit install to 32 bit programs for?
<nickrud> been there, done that, works for anything I install under qemu except thomas guide
<pestilence> nickrud: i don't have much experience with qemu, but i successfully installed windows 2k off a cd.
<Sphearion> nothing, thats what those logs tell me
<pestilence> nickrud: strange.
<aimaz> transgress, in order to run packages not made for amd64 that are in i386
<Kamping_Kaiser> capi smb is the file sharing system used by windows samba is the OSS implementation
<Levander> what's the "thomas guide"? I'm googling it now and am coming up with books.
<pestilence> nickrud: how about copying an installation over the network into qemu?
<dr_willis> Its a guide to the TOm & Jerry cartoons! :P
<nickrud> I've installed win95, win98, win2k, all of them cannot access that cd.
<Sphearion> even the /var/log/samba logs don't tell me anything
<nickrud> I'm not about to spend vmware money to run something I need maybe 3 times a year :)
<crimsun> Sphearion: not even samba starting up?
<Levander> nickrud: I still do do multimedia under windows, that's mostly what I use it for, haven't bothered to figure out rythmbox and all that other stuff...
<Sphearion> crimsun, yes it shows that, but nothing else, and its not erroring
<pestilence> Levander: that's interesting, because mplayer plays many more formats than windows media player ;)
<nickrud> Levander, just point rhythmbox at your root music directory, it'll do the rest.
<Tuxicity> Levander, i dont use rythmbox either. but XMMS doesnt need no learning:)
<Levander> nickrud: yeah, maybe I should, just haven't even set up my sound card under ubuntu
<nickrud> Levander, Thomas Guide is a map program, covers all of california.
<Tuxicity> nickrud, probably Google Maps is even better now!
<nickrud> Tuxicity, not for a particular need I have, but I do use google maps a lot
<Levander> hey, is there any good app that will let me hit apache to play music through the sound card on the machine apache is set up on?  E.g., not streaming music the reverse.  I've been thinking about doing something for my home entertainment setup.
<crimsun> Levander: yes, there's an xmms plugin for that
<Raskall> Levander: glirnath does a great job. glirnath.sourceforge.net
<Levander> crimsun: remember the name?
<dazzed> anyone use gftp?
<Levander> okay, google glirnath
<crimsun> Levander: mod_xmms or something
<Levander> dazzed: it was buggy as hell in warty, i just use nautilus for gui ftp
<crimsun> Sphearion: logs don't even show your user authenticating?
<dazzed> levander...ill give that a try
<Sphearion> crimsun, no
<crimsun> Sphearion: try searching the wiki and forums. I'm not a samba guru, sorry.
<nickrud> dazzed, occasionally
<nickrud> dazzed, nevermind, Levander's answer is nice :)
<TwEeT> Hello
<dazzed> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Kamping_Kaiser>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en_GB:en_US:en",
<Kamping_Kaiser>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<Kamping_Kaiser>         LANG = "en_AU"
<dazzed> im havin many o problems trying to get in my damn server
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats that unset thing?
<TwEeT> Does ubuntu come with support for prism54?
<Levander> Raskall: there are themes for glirnath? really not crazy about the default "look"
<Sphearion> crimsun, thanks anyway
<goldfish> hi guys i was just reading forums about i386 and i686, this is the output of 'uname -a' Linux nanafunk 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<goldfish> does this mean i shud install the i686 kernel?
<Raskall> Levander: I haven't found any. I am happy with the default tho'
<Levander> goldfish: it'd probably be a little faster, but not much
<goldfish> kk
<TwEeT> Does anyone have a Netgear WG511 network card?
<dr_willis> Kamping_Kaiser,  i think it means its Not set.
<elcu> goldfish: what is your processor?
<Levander> Raskall: I wonder if it's done with good XHTML and CSS, then I could make my own theme
<flex_> i think going back to i386 is good for now, i need to play my games
<cyphase> hi all
<goldfish> elcu: Intel Pentium M 1.7Ghz.
<Levander> Raskall: I've been teaching myself CSS and have gotten okay with it.
<cyphase> Hello World
<yfir> goldfish: go for i686
<cyphase> ;)
<goldfish> cool
<goldfish> Thanks.
<Levander> goldfish, you know to install the kernel meta-package? Called linux-image-686 or something like that?
<Tuxicity> cyphase, hi :)
<Raskall> Levander: hang on. I'll check
<fejaor> how can you update the kernel??
<Levander> also, how much room you have left on your boot partition?
<goldfish> Levander: How do I check? :)
<Tuxicity> cyphase, return "hi";
<Raskall> Levander: we have glirnath running all the time with mplayer as the player for all sound files.
<Levander> fejaor: from the questions you've been asking, I wouldn't try it if I were you, but "sudo apt-get linux-image-686" - if that's the right package name
<dazzed> Levander, nickrud: i get an error when trying to go in through nautilus "cannot show folder contents"
<dazzed> i can login fine on my windows comp
<dazzed> through ie
<dazzed> but i want to do it on linux
<Levander> goldfish: "df -h" will list free space on all partitions
<Raskall> Levander: yes. it's using css and php.. seems very simple and easy to mod.
<Levander> Raskall: oh cool, so mplayer can be the front end?  What protocol does glirnath use with mplayer?  Do other clients talk that protocol?
<goldfish> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<goldfish> /dev/hda2              19G  8.8G  9.1G  49% /
<goldfish> Levander: ^^
<goldfish> that what u mean?
<nickrud> dazzed, do want to share your password :P
<nickrud> dazzed, can't help otherwise, so be wise
<dazzed> pm
<Levander> goldfish: it doesn't look like you have a separate boot partition goldfish, it'll probably be fine to install it
<dazzed> nickrud pm me
<goldfish> Levander: Ah right, thanks.
<Levander> goldfish: if you had other partitions, besides just '/', there would be other lines of output from that command for the other partitions.
<fejaor> how can I know what's my actual kernel and how can I know if it is worth to upgrade it??
<Raskall> Levander: mplayer can be the backend, yes. :) glirnath simply calls mplayer from the shell with the filename from the web-ui as an argument.
<goldfish> well there are a few more lines of output from that command Levander
<goldfish> tmpfs                 253M     0  253M   0% /dev/shm
<goldfish> /dev/hda1              37G   23G   14G  64% /media/windows
<goldfish> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  56% /dev
<Levander> fejaor: uname -a lists your kernel version, like goldfish showed us above
<goldfish> that's the remainder.
<Levander> goldfish: yeah, you don't have a separate boot partition
<goldfish> righteo
<fejaor> sorry...i did't follow goldfish
<goldfish> Levander: So I shud be fine to apt-get the i686 ?
<fejaor> Linux fejaor 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Levander> fejor, just type "uname -a" and look at the results
<bob2> fejaor: don't bother changing it
<fejaor> that's my output....is it worth to upgrade the kernel??
<fejaor> ok
<fejaor> thanks
<fejaor> one other thing
<Levander> fejaor: I think bob2 is right
<fejaor> how do you do to refer to a person in here so the message changes to "person: ...." ??
<geneo93> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-686-smp #1 SMP Tue Apr 5 12:41:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux  hehe
<bob2> fejaor: you type their nickname
<ryman> are there any free linux guide on the web ?
<fejaor> bob2 like that_
<fejaor> ?
<goldfish> Does xchat support tab completion?
<bob2> jubei: yes
<bob2> goldfish: yes
<elcu> goldfish: for nicknames, yes.
<bob2> fejaor: yes
<bob2> fejaor: many irc clients do tab completion of nicks
<goldfish> fejaor: type f, then press tab.
<goldfish> see what happens
<fejaor> bob2 did that came up to you in red?
<fejaor> bob2, ok
<goldfish> lol
<fejaor> think I got it
<fejaor> jejeje
<geneo93> u can use smp kernel as well with single processor
<geneo93> but i do have a dually
<fejaor> does anybody know how to upgrade Gaim internet messenger to the newest version??
<elcu> ryman: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Beginners/ among others.  google.
<fejaor> how can I change the permission in order to write to /usr/local ??
<pestilence> fejaor: try using sudo
<X`_> hi there
<fejaor> is not allowing me to write in the folder....
<geneo93> where
<X`_> I would like to ask anyone if Ubuntu can run on Pentium 2 300 MHz 128 MB
<pestilence> fejaor: using sudo?
<X`_> please PM me if anyone here can help me
<fejaor> noup
<Kamping_Kaiser> X_ yes it can run
<geneo93> X yes
<holycow> yes it can
<pestilence> X`_: that may be cutting it a little close, if you want gnome
<elcu> fejaor: what are you trying to do?
<dr_willis> X`_,  yes it can.. i have it running on a Pent 1 - 100.
<dr_willis> SLOWLY. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> we use it on P200MHz with 96MB of ram
<pestilence> X`_: but if you can use something like fluxbox, then certainly
<Kamping_Kaiser> with gnome
<X`_> ok thanx form the info
<fejaor> trying to install adobe in /usr/local
<X`_> coz I want to try Ubuntu
<X`_> ;)
<pestilence> Kamping_Kaiser: and it runs *well*?
<elcu> adobe reader?
<Kamping_Kaiser> define well.
<fejaor> yes
<pestilence> Kamping_Kaiser: haha
<elcu> how are you installing it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<elcu> i.e. did you download it?
<geneo93> Kamping_Kaiser:  hole in ground
<aimaz> I used ubuntu on celeron 900 with 128mb of ram, it was quite slow, but usable, but then I am used to a machine with 1Gb of memory and faster processor
<fejaor> I downloaded from a website and running it from a terminal
<elcu> fejaor: just use apt-get or synaptic
<elcu> you're doing it the hard way.
<holycow> i've found that the the most important thing for gnome to feel responsive is #1 have a video card with accelerated drivers .. that more than anything can make a machine scream, even a p200
<fejaor> I tried to use apt-get but didn't work
<elcu> fejaor: how so?
<holycow> secondly, gobs of ram helps, but gnome is very miserly with ram, it can stuff it self in 48 megs i've found but you won't be opening many apps without swapping in that
<fejaor> sudo apt-get install adobe
<holycow> there is no adobe you twit
<holycow> :)
<fejaor> and synaptic doesn't have it
<holycow> jesus :)
<holycow> of course not, what kinda retard are  yoU?
<elcu> fejaor: acroread
<holycow> seriously
<pestilence> fejaor: just run the install program with sudo
<holycow> lol
<holycow> fejaor, please learn a few apt commands first
<holycow> the most usefull one you will find is apt-cache search word
<holycow> that will give you a list of possibilities
<holycow> then you sudo apt-get install when you find what you are looking for
<goldfish> or maybe #ubuntu-es :)
<breezy-away> hiya, i'm looking for a java plugin for mozilla
<breezy-away> anybody wanna point me to the rihgt direction please?
<pestilence> breezy-away: http://java.sun.com
<breezy-away> argh
<goldfish> breezy-away: www.ubuntuguide.org will point you.
<breezy-away> goldfish, it didn't
<goldfish> huh
<breezy-away> goldfish, i can't get that package installed
<elcu> breezy-away: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<goldfish> hmmm...
<goldfish> how come?
<pestilence> yea, i don't think those instructions are valid anymore
<tritium> breezy-away, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<goldfish> ah right
<elcu> pestilence: really?
<breezy-away> goldfish, couldn't find it
<pestilence> elcu: i tried it yesterday, and it didn't work
<fejaor> still can't get it from synaptic or sudo
<breezy-away> goldfish, checked me sources.list too
<infie> blurgh. Ubuntu vomited on my matrox g450
<breezy-away> goldfish, as long as its not in that backports feed, then its not in the others
<infie> whats the program in ubuntu (from console) to configure X?
<Tuxicity> is Gtk under GPL or LGPL?
<tritium> breezy-away, then use the URL I gave you
<elcu> fejaor: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<pestilence> elcu: actually, i think the problem i had was the backports repositories no longer worked
<fejaor> elcu, i did that but had a lot of errors when I included the last 3 lines
<breezy-away> tritium, yes i am, its great
<breezy-away> thanks all
<pestilence> elcu: i assume that's where the java package is located, it didn't seem to be at marillat
<Tuxicity> infie, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elcu> pestilence: i wouldn't know.
<fejaor> elcu, and couldn't download acroread, flash application, w32codecs, etc
<Tuxicity> fejaor, dont include the Backports lines
<fejaor> Tuxicity, which ones are those_
<fejaor> ?
<elcu> fejaor: the ones that have "backports" in the link.
<fejaor> I mean, i copied and paste the sample file that is in there but have a lot of errors from the links
<Tuxicity> fejaor, maybe around lines 32 and 33
<Tuxicity> fejaor, just put a # in front of each of these 2 lines
<breezy-away> funny
<mihaly> anyone here can help me get my USB mouse to work in ubuntu "live" - please?
<fejaor> Tuxicity, I'll let you know exactly what the errors are
<Tuxicity> fejaor, no!
<Tuxicity> fejaor, dont paste long lines in the channel please
<breezy-away> ah
<breezy-away> anybody know where to get amd64 java packages?
<mihaly> oops sorry,
<mihaly> hit the ping buttn...sorry
<geneo93> nickrud:  ok it compiled finally
<elcu> mihaly: how have you plugged it in?
<nickrud> geneo93, does it work? that is the question :)
<mihaly> I'm trying to get USB mouse support with Ubuntu. Can I do it after boot up?
<mihaly> err, hmmm. It was plugged in. checking ...
<geneo93> nickrud:  didn'y install it yet looking at other options now
<nickrud> tease
<mihaly> yeah it's plugged into the USB port
<Wilf3> ok big noob question now :D
<mihaly> Im using the LIVE CD
<mihaly> sorry/
<mihaly> should have mentioned/.
<nickrud> geneo93, what parameters did you give to config
<Wilf3> i just installed amsn, what do i do so that i can just type "amsn" into terminal to run it?
<geneo93> nickrud:  none
<elcu> mihaly: it should be detected automatically.
<nickrud> then ask here about checkinstall, it will make a deb that, if it doesn't work, you can remove safely :)\
<infie> hmm, anyone had any success with matrox cards on ubuntu
<mihaly> suppose - for the sake of argument - that I have booted the LIVE CD right now, but it has no mouse support (USB) because I hadnt chosen it at startup - could I configure it without rebooting?
<dr_willis> Wilf3,  try typeing that and see if it works? :P would of been faster. Lol.
<mihaly> Im using the older 4.10 version.
<geneo93> nickrud:  alien will also with -d
<Wilf3> dr_willis, ?
<mihaly> it said something about detecting it and running hotplug, but the mouse' red light is OFF!
<infie> ubuntu wants a module mga_hal
<dr_willis> Wilf3,  the shell./terminal is an intergeral part of Linux. you can easially run stuff from the shell.. in some cases its better to run things from the shell. (for trouble shooting/debuging)
<mihaly> its a logtech wheelmouse if thats of any relevance
<Wilf3> yuh i can do that
<nickrud> ah, well, you're more up on this than I am these days :)
<Wilf3> but i am making a menu item
<Wilf3> and in the "command" bit
<Wilf3> i dunno what to put :P
<Sphearion> mihaly, make sure its plugged in, I have a much newer logitech (mx1000) and it works just fine :)
<mihaly> yes, I already checked. Its plugged in.
<mihaly> when it boots, the light flashes at startup, but then stays off.
<elcu> Wilf3: typoe "which asmn"
<dr_willis> Wilf3,  same command as you typed in the shell that ran the program. it may want/need the 'full path' to the command.
<mihaly> perhaps a BIOS setting is wrong?
<elcu> Wilf3: or rather, type "which amsn"
<dr_willis> Wilf3,  which you can get with the commane elcu  mentioned.
<elcu> mihaly: do you have any other OSes installed?
<Wilf3> but
<Wilf3> i have to go to the directory
<Wilf3> then type ./amsn
<elcu> Wilf3: yes, if you want to run it from terminal.
<Wilf3> how do i put that in "command" ? :\
<Sphearion> I HIGHLY recommend this mouse to everyone :) http://reviews.designtechnica.com/review1820.html
<infie> hrm, still a bit of cruft
<Wilf3> i don't want to run it rom terminal :(
<Wilf3> i want to have a button for it :(
<mihaly> yes, it has windows98. I was going to install the ubuntu CD, but I have partitioning issues. Suffice to say I want to try running the ubuntu 4.10 LIVE CD. OK?
<capi> question: with vsftpd is there a way to create virtual ftp-only users?
<infie> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg talks about /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 still
<elcu> Wilf3: type in the command i told you, that will give you the full path which you then enter into the command box
<Wilf3> ah ok
<mihaly> I think you might want "whereis" not which?
<Wilf3> that cdommand did nothing :\
<mihaly> to save confusion between a script and a command (executable)
<MaxeyPad> i'm trying to install the w32codecs
<MaxeyPad> but the w32codec package is unavailable through apt
<elcu> mihaly: i'm not sure, sorry.
<capi> anyone know how?
<breezy-away> is there some sort of printer manager package?
<breezy-away> so i can add printers and shit?
<Wilf3> foomatics
<Wilf3> ?
<Myrtti> breezy-away: cups
<elcu> Wilf3: then it's not installed
<mihaly> Wilf3 do you mean "whereis"? try "locate" perhaps. but pipe it through "more" incase you get tonnes of output.
<breezy-away> Myrtti, rihgt thanks
<Wilf3> /usr/share/sgml/entities/sgml-iso-entities-9573-13.1991/ISOamsn.ent
<Wilf3> /usr/share/sgml/entities/sgml-iso-entities-8879.1986/ISOamsn.ent
<Wilf3> /usr/share/xml/entities/xml-iso-entities-8879.1986/ISOamsn.ent
<Myrtti> breezy-away: you prolly have it installed already
<mihaly> right Im going to reboot from the live CD. someone want to go through this with me?
<Myrtti> breezy-away: System - Preferences - Printing
<breezy-away> Myrtti, hat's a good gui then?
<breezy-away> oh!
<breezy-away> doh
<breezy-away> missed that menu
<Sphearion> system - administration - printing.. ohh golly. my printer is already there :)
<breezy-away> thanks
<Myrtti> breezy-away: prolly the most important menu, that is :->
<infie> bleh.
<mihaly> right - do I use "expert" menu?
<sgoodwin> how can I set esd to unbind the sound device after a certain amount of time?
<mihaly> anyone?
<geneo93> ok anyone want to help build package with checkinstall
<Myrtti> mihaly: what?
<MaxeyPad> is the w32codecs package broken
<Myrtti> MaxeyPad: prolly not, why are you asking
<mihaly> Im booting from the LIVE CD to get my USB logitech wheel mouse to work. But am having "difficulties" - so which mode do I select at startup: expert? or submenu -more boot options?
<Myrtti> oh
<elcu> mihaly: try flashing your bios: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26374&highlight=usb+mouse
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> but be careful
<dr_willis> Hmm a Logitech use mouse should work fine.
<mihaly> why flash the BIOS?
<mihaly> it's just not being initialised on startup. So I get a useless GUI.
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> i'm discovering linux and ubuntu, and i'm trying to install a release with a software RAID0 (no multi-boot) but after my first install the system boot and reboot and reboot ... someone can help me?
<mihaly> hmmm - elcu - it looks like it's not a simple problem?
<Tuxicity> mihaly, make sure your BIOS is set to "Enable USB Keyboard Support"
<mihaly> but I don't have a USB keyboard?! Only a USB mouse!!
<MaxeyPad> they are no longer available in apt
<elcu> mihaly: i'm just googling for you, really.  another option: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22068&highlight=usb+mouse
<mihaly> oh - well, I could have done that. I'm here because it seems to be a UBUNTU problem. am I mistaken?
<mihaly> also note Im using a desktop machine, NOT a laptop.
<infie> very odd. g400 not being autodetected
<infie> rather, is being detected as a Savage
<Tuxicity> mihaly, oops sory, my bad
<infie> :(
<Wilf3> i know there's a file
<mihaly> righto, I have started the expert mode,
<Wilf3> that i put in the route to the amsn file and the command, so that in terminal i only have to type "amsn" to run it
<infie> "MGA: Failed to load module "vga_hal" (module does not exist, 0)
<infie> er, mga_hal
<infie> not vga_hal
<mihaly> and it reports to have detected the mouse at /dev/input/mice/
<lmap31416> hi there.  I am a newbie to ubuntu so please forgive me if the questions are too stupid ;-)  I am trying to install it on a notebook running on a Pentium M.  (1) Is this processor supported by the kernel 686 packages?  If it is not, after building the kernel with all I need, (2) how can I apply the linux-restricted-modules-686 to it (I need the madwifi driver)?
<Tuxicity> mihaly, FYI my USB mouse (logitech mx500) works fine in Ubuntu 5.4 (HD install, didnt test liveCD)
<mihaly> do I want to reconfigure my keyboard?
<mihaly> (if I say n to these questions - I have tried once) I get NO MOUSE!
<mihaly> also note that although it claims to have found the mouse, and hotplug apparantly is working, there are no flashing blinking lights on the mouse!
<mihaly> wait a sec. there are ?!!
<mihaly> yes it's lit up.
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> Its alive!
<Tuxicity> mihaly, magic :)
<IIIEars> how would i open a windows share if the group is "Workgroup"   And the machine is called "BckUp" With a "Shared Docs" folder  with "All Users" permission?
<de_DustyCiti> Hi there. Could someone tell me where I can get mplayer's source pkgs? And, what's the mplayer-custome package for?
<mihaly> this is always the way. Something doesnt work a hundred times, then when you want to show someone else that it doesnt work, it bloddy well does. Argggh!
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  i just use the samba share browser tools of gnome or kde. :P and go there.
<IIIEars> it didn't show up. - doh!
<mihaly> I don't like magic, unless I can see the trick. Whats happened here?
<elcu> You're not alone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10504&highlight=african+magic
<mihaly> ok, let me get to the gui....
<elcu> Seems like logitech mice need to be exorcised.
<mihaly> say "n" to "reconfigure keyboard (y/n)" . ok.
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  useing kde right now. so i cant tell ya how/wht ya do in gnome.. but i thnk it was in the top menus. there was some network share/entry.
<IIIEars> lol - logi - Texorcism"? - lol
<mihaly> how do you backspace at these questions? Im getting y^H^H
<dr_willis> try the delete key
<mihaly> worse -> [[3~^[[3~^
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) im back
<dr_willis> lol - dont make mistakes then.
<mihaly> will it freak out if I just continue anyway?
<dr_willis> one way to find out.
<mihaly> very funny - but Im honestly not in a humorous mood right now. troubleshooting tends tomake me rather irritable.
<infie> me too mihaly...
<dr_willis> sounds like for some reason your usb controller chipset isent getting set up. or somthing is confiuseing it.
<elcu> mihaly: is this your first distro?
<mihaly> so I hope you'll understand if I start shouting obscenities.. :)
<mihaly> no. Ive been using linux since 1999
<elcu> you'd be used to frustration then ;)
<mihaly> red hat, Turbolinux, debian knoppix, and now morphix. Oh yeah and Suse for a little while.
<IIIEars> hm - speeding up Firefox by using the toggle  "about:config" in url window then search  "network.http.pipelining =false" to true - works nicely.
<nickrud> I still party like it's 1999
<infie> I've never had trouble with ubuntu on nvidia or ati, but Matrox simply refuses to work
<mihaly> yes, but it doesnt mean I deal with it any better now than back then. Im just more aware of it. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> where do you set your NTP servers? i have forgotten
<elcu> IIIEars: does that work for mozilla as well?
<mihaly> apparantly it wants me to select a keyboard ... OK.
<IIIEars> i haven't tried it with mozilla
<herrie-aab> elcu, i'm sorry but i can't install .. please can you help me:(?
<mihaly> now it says that my mouse was autodetected, do I want to re-configure? Im saying no.
<mihaly> reconfigure X11 (No)...
<elcu> herrie-aab: what is the error?
<geneo91> ok gnomeradio is built as deb
<herrie-aab> elcu, in synaptic you meen?
<mihaly> right and now it goes on to start the desktop. it takes about three minutes before I even get a desktop.... so hang on.
<elcu> herrie-aab: yes, you were installing acroread right?
<mihaly> BRB
<capi> vsftpd FTP-only users installing, anyone?
<herrie-aab> elcu,acroread???
<elcu> herrie-aab: whoops, someone else, sorry.  what were you trying to install again?
<geneo91> gee it needs sox
<herrie-aab> elcu, amsn do you know? i wanna install that.
<elcu> herrie-aab: so what went wrong?
<herrie-aab> elcu, i can't see that file in synaptic. can i load that file?
<elcu> geneo91: any particular reason why we need updates? :)
<geneo91> for
<elcu> herrie-aab: if you've followed the steps to update your repository list:
<elcu> (1) click search
<mihaly> awwww - no mouse action. it's light is out.
<elcu> (2) type in amsn
<elcu> (3) right click on it when found
<elcu> (4) mark for installation
<elcu> (5) apply
<infie> hrm.
<herrie-aab> elcu, but where i can update the list?
<elcu> geneo91: your install process.
<infie> Apparently the version of x.org in Hoary doesn't like Matrox cards...
<infie> or I should say, matrox cards don't like it
<wjesusaxl> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<elcu> herrie-aab: using that link i gave you: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories (assuming you're using hoary)
<wjesusaxl> has anybody seen this problem before?
<wjesusaxl> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<elcu> wjesusaxl: http://www.google.com/search?q=mount%3A+RPC%3A+Program+not+registered&sourceid=mozilla&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<geneo91> ok need hardware man now
<Raskall> is there a way to sync contents from a nfs-mount to a local directory? I would like to keep all my data on my server, but also have it available on my laptop when offline.
<wjesusaxl> elcu: Het I did it before...
<KarlosII> is there a problem with backports?
<wjesusaxl> any of those solutions helped me
<KarlosII> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<KarlosII> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<elcu> KarlosII: apparently.
<wjesusaxl> elcu: any of those solutions helped me
<KarlosII> k just checking, thought it might be something on my end for a sec
<elcu> wjesusaxl: all 54,000 of them?
<mihaly> what do I need to doin the terminal to check the mouse
<delrone> anyone have experience stripping ubuntu of gnome and running only xfce?
<wjesusaxl> elcu: the first three pages..
<mihaly> what is the module called? hotplug?
<dazzed> anyone know the package to get the dependancies for building fluxbox
* KarlosII screeches at delrone for blasphemy :P
<wjesusaxl> elcu: if you don't know what the problem could be at... 'd be ok
<elcu> wjesusaxl: no, i have no idea.
<delrone> KarlosII: hehe
<wjesusaxl> elcu: thanks anyway
<elcu> sorry
* delrone has old computers lying around that he'd like to have run 'lighter' :)
<elcu> delrone: do you have limited HDD space?
<KarlosII> ah then I'm sympathetic
<elcu> ah
<delrone> elcu: yup. would love to start at a base, base level and just grab the minimum packages to run xfce, firefox, tbird, etc
* KarlosII coughs, dang flu
<elcu> delrone: that makes sense then.  i would've told you to just set the default session to xfce
<mihaly> what do I type to "modinfo" to get my USB mouse to wake up?!!!
<elcu> and leave gnome
<delrone> i pondered if doing the server install out of the gate would give me a smaller install size, and let me add things on from there out
<mihaly> i have a root shell ATM
* KarlosII curses the flu as he coughs
<g14> elcu: I customized a fedora install using xfce for my family
* delrone hands KarlosII some tissue
<mihaly> it cant find modules usb or hotplug?
<g14> elcu: using nautilus to manage the desktop and gnome-volume-manager to manage hotplug events
* KarlosII says thank you
<delrone> would it be possible to do a server install, and add things on from there?
<elcu> g14: i noticed when i started nautilus in xfce, strange things would happen
<geneo91> delrone:  what is your goal
<mihaly> ok, never mind. I'll work it out.
<mihaly> bye
<g14> elcu: make a folder named ~/Desktop/Autostart
<elcu> bye good luck
<delrone> geneo91: a web'ish box with xfce, firefox, tbird, rox maybe for file management... machine has limited resources
<delrone> geneo91: the baseline ubuntu install is a bit heavy
<g14> elcu: in that folder make a script that starts nautilus --n
<geneo91> delrone:  sure that would work
<g14> elcu: nautilus -n starts nautilus to just manage the desktop without starting a filebrowser window
<g14> elcu: then the script calls magicdev which starts gnome-volume-manager
* KarlosII listens to his itunes
<elcu> g14: man page says --n sets nautilus to not manage the desktop
<geneo91> if you install fluxbox make sure you get fluxcinf
<delrone> geneo91: i'm guessing it's straight apt-get after a server install, no synaptic interface, right?
<geneo91> yes
* delrone nods.
<delrone> does the server install give you control over what packages get installed outside of base?
<geneo91> but you would have to add universe repository
<delrone> easy enough
<spiderworm> hey all how do i watch a DVD in Ubuntu?
<elcu> g14: i'd like to use nautilus as my file manager in xfce, but the desktop seems to "switch" a xfce/gnome hybrid.
<g14> elcu: You are incorrect, the man page says -n is the same as --no-default-window which means it ONLY manages the desktop
<geneo91> just use apt-get
<elcu> g14: you're right.
<g14> elcu: Nautilus is a much better desktop manager than xfce
<delrone> geneo91: alright. my only worry about controlling the extra packages (if they _do_ get installed) is that the machine has limited HD space. don't need apache and sendmail for a web box :)
<g14> elcu: I am using this as we speak :) hopefully I am right
<elcu> g14: think i'll stick to gnome. :)
<geneo91> crimsun:  you still about
<geneo91> delrone:  i dont think it will install it
<elcu> spiderworm: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<g14> elcu: it's really not that hard to do
<delrone> spiderworm: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<elcu> g14: why isn't that process in the documentation?
<g14> elcu: and it's basicly gnome without gnome-panel
<delrone> geneo91: gotcha. guess i'll find out :)
<capi> anyone know what a PAM db is?
<geneo91> delrone:  what kinda box you talking about
<g14> elcu: because it's a hack. Create a script in ~/Desktop/Autostart that starts nautilus -n and magicdev to manage the desktop. Then create a ~/Desktop/.hidden file to keep the Autostart folder off of the desktop
<elcu> g14: and that will fix the problem i described (i assume you know what i meant)
<dazzed> g14: what are u talking about?
<elcu> dazzed: scroll up
<g14> elcu: I didn't read your problem
<spiderworm> thank you, but libdvdcss2 doesnt seem to be found in the official or the universe repositories
<elcu> <elcu> g14: i'd like to use nautilus as my file manager in xfce, but the desktop seems to "switch" a xfce/gnome hybrid.
<g14> elcu: ok describe hybrid
<dazzed> elcu:  theres an easy way
<qkslvrwolf> yeah, spider, I've noticed that
<qkslvrwolf> I had to search the internet to get it
<dazzed> i use fluxbox and it happens all the time
<g14> You should be able to disable xfce from managing the desktop through xfce-settings-show
<g14> I think thats the right command
<dazzed> when u launch nautilus (whatever u use to launch it) use this command nautilus --no-desktop
<elcu> g14: the desktop background would switch to the one i had in gnome and the window switcher changed to gnome's one.
<dazzed> g14
<dazzed> no
<elcu> dazzed: thanks.  i'll look into that.
<dazzed> elcu: just run nautilus with 'nautilus --no-desktop' and itll be fine i run fluxbox and that happens to me too
<capi> anyone know what PAM is?
<qkslvrwolf> some kind of security thing isn' tit?
<qkslvrwolf> PAM, I mean?
<elcu> dazzed: cool, someone who knows what i was talking about. :)
<elcu> ta
<capi> don't know. I'm asumming some sort of db... not usre though, can't find it in apt anywhere
<elcu> spiderworm: have you updated your repository list?
<dazzed> lol no prob...just wasnt paying attention lol
<g14> elcu: window swither?
<GeneralCody> qkslvrwolf, it is an authentication framework
<g14> elcu: the panel? with the menus and everything
<elcu> g14: when you have multiple applications, instead of doing an alt-tab, you can click on the windows
<elcu> in the panel
<nickrud> capi, look at /etc/pam.conf and /etc/pam.d
<GeneralCody> qkslvrwolf, PluggableAuthenticationFramework. If u come from slackware, that is not included.
<g14> elcu: You didn't start it right
<nickrud> beyond that, I have no answers :)
<g14> Make a ~/Desktop/Autostart folder
<GeneralCody> qkslvrwolf, PluggableAuthenticationModules. If u come from slackware, that is not included.
<elcu> g14: yes, you've described the process.
<elcu> :)
<qkslvrwolf> fair enough
<g14> elcu: ok good, it should work
<herrie-aab> what is the command to install when the file is AMSN ??????:S
<dazzed> g14: u 2 are talking about 2 complete different things
<geneo91> nickrud:  i have the latest version of gnomeradio installed now it cant find the hardware
<aleksi> hey i just installed linux and i dunt know how to install firefox from archive
<g14> elcu: there is a way to keep xfce from managing the desktop
<nickrud> geneo91, ok, I'll bite :)
<aleksi> i never used linux before
<nickrud> again :)
<g14> dazzed: no I dont think so
<GeneralCody> aleksi, are we talking ubuntu here?
<aleksi> yes
<Tuxicity> aleksi, isnt Firefox already installed by default?
<nickrud> what kind of radio card do you have?
<elcu> g14: why wouldn't you want it to?  IMO, the nautilus thing was the only problem i had with xfce.
<geneo91> doesn't even give any errors
<aleksi> yes but i need to uprade
<GeneralCody> aldug, it is there, if not, apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Myrtti> to 1.0.3?
<aleksi> yes
<dazzed> g14: i solved his problem by launching 'nautilus --no-desktop' your tlaking about turning off things that are loaded onto the nautilus desktop
<GeneralCody> aleksi,
<Myrtti> no need
<aleksi> why dont need?
<Myrtti> the version you're having has the .3 fixes in it already
<g14> dazzed: He said he wants to have nautilus manage the desktop
<Myrtti> if you have .2
<geneo91> nickrud:  its an old wintv card hauppauge with fm
<elcu> g14: no i didn't. :)
<dazzed> g14: see thats where u were misunderstood...he doesnt wnat it to
<g14> elcu: ok well then I apologize
<elcu> what's the difference anyway?
<elcu> b/n xfce and nautilus managing it?
<aleksi> have i install some virus protection i traded windows to linux
<nickrud> geneo91, what does sudo lspic tell you about the card
<dazzed> g14: i was reading what u guys were both talking about and i was like how are these 2 connected heheh
<g14> elcu: but xfce doesn't have anything like gnome-volume-manager. So when you plug in a removable device, there will be an icon on the desktop
<nickrud> geneo91, lspci :)
<g14> dazzed: I am very inebriated and tired. I misunderstood the situation
<elcu> so basically nautilus has better features.
<g14> elcu: yes
<elcu> ok.
<dazzed> g14: i figured as much :) just trying to get things straight
<g14> elcu: nautilus for the desktop and gnome-volume-manager for hotplug is a winning combination
<g14> elcu: gnome is slow and very kludgy someitmes so xfce is better for speed
<elcu> goodo
<infie> Is there a way to search for which package I might install to get the mga_hal module?
<Tuxicity> aleksi, not really, but it depends on your level of paranoia
<nickrud> gnome, the desktop for the rest of us
<geneo91> 0000:00:0e.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)
<elcu> g14: what are your system specs?
<nickrud> geneo91, ok, wait one, while i google, you should do the same
<g14> Althon 2400 1 gb of ram 120gb 7200RPM hd
<elcu> g14: how would gnome be slow on that beast? :)
<g14> elcu: I use this system to test what I am going to do for my parnets computer
<elcu> besides starup
<elcu> *startup
<g14> elcu: gnome is fast on this computer
<GeneralCody> aleksi, did u mean install from a downloaded .deb package?
<dazzed> gnome is fast on plenty of computers
<g14> elcu: my parents have a very slow computer and I use this to test my setup that I have working for them
<elcu> g14: ah, googo
<elcu> *goodo
<elcu> :)
* elcu is not a baby
<geneo91> g14:  btw kde is somewhat faster
<elcu> geneo91: really?  i've found kde apps run crap
<dazzed> poo on kde!!
<GNAM> i'm mad or ubuntu is a little slow about security updates?
<GeneralCody> aleksi, if so dpkg -i <packagename>
<geneo91> elcu:  its very fast on my p3 800's
<Myrtti> GeneralCody: enemy territory from tar.gz
<elcu> aleksi: you should always try to use apt-get or synaptic.  dpkg won't take care of dependencies.
<GeneralCody> Myrtti, come again?
<dazzed> geneo91: im not doubting its fast but do u really like it?
<Myrtti> he want's to install enemy territory from tar.gz
<geneo91> yes i've used nothing but kde for 6 years
<Myrtti> wanted
<Myrtti> I HATE it when they do that
<g14> geneo91: your missing out, gnome is much better since they switched to metacity
<elcu> do what?
<Tuxicity> Myrtti, when they... quit Lol
<Myrtti> Tuxicity: when the quit before getting help
<GeneralCody> Myrtti, well, that is a .run shell script, so untar it: tar zxvf et-...tgz and sh et-....run
<ivoks> g14 that happend years ago...
<geneo91> g14 no i'm not i have gnome on all my linux installations
<Myrtti> patience is a nonexistant virtue in modern youth
<Myrtti> GeneralCody: nevermind, he left already
<elcu> Myrtti: heh.  i also hate when they ask how to do something and you've already told them twice.
<geneo91> gnome just dont meet my needs as well as kde
<Myrtti> elcu: true
<dazzed> lol
<dazzed> how true how true
<Tuxicity> If you install an app you compiled, does it mess up APT? especially if an older version of same package is installed through APT?
<nickrud> geneo91, this is the best link I've found http://www.wh-hms.uni-ulm.de/~mfcn/gnomeradio/
<dazzed> i should probably goto sleep sometime soon
<elcu> Tuxicity: apparently, it appends it.
<aleksi> I am idiot lol
* elcu has xchat 2.0.8 installed as well as 2.4.3 installed from source
<nickrud> dazzed, depends on your timezone :)
<g14> ivoks: yes I realize this, I've used gnome since redhat 5
<geneo91> damn theres a deb already made
<Myrtti> aleksi: [10:39]  < GeneralCody> Myrtti, well, that is a .run shell script, so untar it:
<Myrtti>                        tar zxvf et-...tgz and sh et-....run
<dazzed> 245am ...its a 1970's re run of snl on tv...nothing else on...wish adultswim wasnt playing anime tonight
<Tuxicity> elcu, appends it??? how?
<ivoks> g14 with enlightenment? :)
<geneo91> nickrud:  my deb is a lot bigger than theres like 100kb bigger
<Myrtti> I wish they'd make linux ports to Sims or Civilization 3
<dazzed> lol Myrtti
<nickrud> the deb you made?
<elcu> Tuxicity: no idea, i didn't ask further. :)
<Myrtti> though I'm not complaining
<geneo91> yup
<aleksi> i think that linux is too complitated to me
<Myrtti> currently I'm playing more that I ever did with windows
<Myrtti> same gnome is addicting
<Myrtti> and gweled
<ivoks> aleksi wich distro? ubuntu?
* elcu laughs at Myrtti 
<elcu> it's 2005!
<nickrud> that's not necessarily a problem compiing here and there is always different :)
<ivoks> aleksi if ubuntu is to complicated, then... I don't know, how about buying typewriter? :)
<Myrtti> oh, and frozen bubble <3
<Tuxicity> aleksi, just because you took the hard way
* elcu starts a round of kolf
<nickrud> as I've always said, compiling is voodoo, always consult a guru
<elcu> :)
<ivoks> aleksi if ubuntu is to complicated, then... I don't know, how about buying typewriter? :)
<aleksi_> what happen all programs shutdown
<elcu> ivoks: lol
<Myrtti> elcu: what can I say, I'm an oldfashioned girl
<geneo91> nickrud:  mine has support for 10 langauges
<ivoks> couse i find ubuntu much easier to use than windows
<nickrud> geneo91, that will add a lot :)
<ivoks> on ubuntu everything worked after install, which is almost non-interactive
<ivoks> on windows, nothing worked after install
<elcu> ivoks: i can't agree with you there.
<smouche> not having a freaking registry simplifies things enormously, even for computer illiterates like me..
<aleksi_> i have some computer expirent but linux is too complitated for me lol
<Myrtti> it's the windows way of thinking that makes it hard
<ivoks> elcu with what?
<smouche> 'course that gconfig thing was annoying enough, so I'm happier with kde than gnome.
<elcu> Myrtti: you don't need to think with windows
<elcu> wizards galore
<Myrtti> elcu: my point exactly
<ivoks> ah... windows generations
<elcu> ivoks: linux being easier
<ivoks> elcu ubuntu as a distro is much easier than windows
<ivoks> elcu come on... let's go through couple examples
<aleksi_> windows is lot easier than linux
<whiteknight> its getting to the point where you don't need to think with ubuntu
<whiteknight> :)
<ivoks> elcu how do u install apps on windows? download, run install, choose dir, click next, i agree etc..
<ivoks> elcu how do u install it on ubuntu? synaptic, choose app, apply
<Myrtti> ivoks: one word: synaptic
<ivoks> can it be easier?
<elcu> ivoks: i'll stop you there
<elcu> ivoks: what happens if there's no deb package?
<elcu> elcu: install from source
<elcu> right?
<ivoks> ah...
<Myrtti> elcu: download a .rpm and alien -i package.rpm
<Kamping_Kaiser> elcu. if theres no EXE file?
<geneo91> ok nickrud it says could not open device /dev/radio when i open it as root
<ivoks> u don't understand desktop user thinkging
<elcu> Myrtti: what if they don't supply an rpm
<elcu> i've found this case many times
<ivoks> if something isn't listed, it doesn't egzist
<Kamping_Kaiser> elcu make install
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you dont want to learn, get off linux
<ivoks> even compile is easier than install
<elcu> Myrtti: you have to use dpkg to install it.  which doesn't count for dependencies
<elcu> see what i'm saying?
<elcu> ivoks: until you get errors
<ivoks> elcu apt-file?
<gerb> hallo
<gerb> ik ben hier ook
<Myrtti> elcu: in most cases I've found what I was searching for in either ubuntu repos or in debian repos
<elcu> Kamping_Kaiser: i agree
<Myrtti> I've had to only once use the alien -i thing with .rpms
<cyphase> We all know Linux is great...it does infinite loops in 5 seconds.
<elcu> Myrtti: but that is not always the case.
<ivoks> elcu and what if u can't find app for windows?
<elcu> with windows, there's only one way to install stuff
<ivoks> elcu what if some app costs xxxxxx$?
<aleksi_> i hate windows because it unstable
<elcu> ivoks: then it truly doesn't exist
<ivoks> elcu not true
<elcu> ivoks: we're talking about eas of use, not cost
<drcodede> Hi all
<cyphase> hey
<Goonie> can anyone help me with a problem I'm having?
<ivoks> elcu well... "desktop use" doesn't know what compile is
<smouche> elcu, "only one way to install stuff" ?  what kind of windows are you using?
<ivoks> elcu tell me, what desktop app did u compile?
<warty> help
<elcu> smouche: heh, xp
<beowu1f> any south africans lurkin in this channel?
<elcu> ivoks: applications for school.
<ivoks> elcu what apps?
<warty> can not mount devices!!!!!!!!
<smouche> you can install many many open source apps in winxp , without changing the registry, or build from source, all that
<Kamping_Kaiser> realy?
<smouche> if you want
<daile> hey warty, what's up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> warty wats up?
* elcu would like to remind everyone he loves ubuntu
<elcu> :)
<geneo91> nickrud:  it works
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)_
<ivoks> :)
<warty> i am talking now from live cd
<ivoks> elcu we don't question that
<ivoks> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<geneo91> cool
<Goonie> after I upgraded from warty to hoary the system seems to be using ipw2200 instead of ndiswrapper and it's not working well... How do I completely uninstall ipw2200 ?
<MrMiaow> anyone within throwing distance of ajmitch?
<elcu> ivoks: another thing:  linux assumes you have an internet connection
<ivoks> Goonie ipw2200 is great!
<elcu> to install stuff
<ivoks> elcu that's right
<ivoks> and windows don't?
<warty> when i am starting it said trhat can not mount devices
<Kamping_Kaiser> or lots of cds
<elcu> windows doesn't
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> then, how would u download apps?
<IIIEars> aleksi - Welcome!
<Agrajag> elcu: "linux" assumes no such thing
<elcu> Agrajag: yes it does.
<IIIEars> lol - oops
<daile> warty, frankly I don't live Ubuntu LiveCD that much
<Kamping_Kaiser> no it doesnt
<ivoks> elcu linux, it self, doesn't
<daile> :)
<aleksi_> ty
<Goonie> ivoks~ well I get errors on boot and the connection dies after a while... and I can't get it up again without rebooting
<Agrajag> elcu: I believe you mean "ubuntu"
<warty> why?
<Agrajag> linux is just a kernel, it doesn't assume a thing
<daile> it's not as good as some other LiveCD
<nickrud> geneo91, I take alllllll the credit :)
<elcu> Agrajag: OK then.  forgive me
<ivoks> Agrajag it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> warty. are you having problems mounting from an installed system, or onto the live cd?
<warty> so what can i do
<warty> ?
<daile> but once installed, Ubuntu works like a charm
<ivoks> Agrajag it assums that /etc/inittab will be there :)
<geneo91> sure nickrud thats fine
<Agrajag> all of these distros can be considered to be completely different OSes that happen to share a kernel
<warty> an installed system:hoary
<daile> try other liveCD more mature like Knoppix
<smouche> comparing linux to windows, head to head, like this is pointless, imho.  Windows is just windows
<Agrajag> and some bits of userland
<smouche> but with linux
<ivoks> Goonie well... what errors?
<smouche> your experience of it depends a lot on distro and flavor
<nickrud> geneo91, I'm too old to anything else but flippant
<bleezy> wwow that was werd
<daile> I always use Knoppix for rescue purpose, because it has better hardware detection
<ivoks> i know that every windows OS crashes when i try to work on it
<Goonie> ivoks~ I get these errors:
<Goonie> ipw2200: Fatal error
<Goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Error Log Dump:
<Goonie> ipw2200: Status: 0x00000100, Config: 00000142
<Goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Event Log Dump:
<ivoks> i opet too many apps and everything becomes blue
<daile> warty, just install hoary
<daile> it's perfectly good
<geneo91> nickrud:  the secrete was changing permissions and and adding a 0 to /dev/radio = /dev/radio0
<daile> warty, but why do you want to use hoary LiveCD, do you want to test something ?
<smouche> WindowsXp boots faster -- of course it -- has -- to, since it needs so much rebooting!
<IIIEars> if you are new a nice first addition is "Firestarter" firewall - i believe it is in synaptic - (A blackhole for bad packets - evil grin)
<ivoks> Goonie is ur wifi swith turned on?
<ivoks> Goonie what lap is that?
<elcu> i didn't have a net connection a while ago.  i had to manually download deb files from my windows partition and install applications using dpkg.  dependency errors kept cropping up, so i had to download package after package. (on a dialup modem mind you, switching back and forth)
<nickrud> ok, no credit :)
<bleezy> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> daile warty is using live because he cant boot his install
<Kamping_Kaiser> his / her
<ivoks> elcu apt-get --print-uris?
<Goonie> ivoks~ yes the switch is on and its an Acer Travelmate 8002
<bleezy> how do i configure my graphics ???
<bleezy> keeps failing
<elcu> ivoks: E: Command line option --print-uri is not understood
<Kamping_Kaiser> what fails bleezy
<bleezy> and tells me that i cant su
<ivoks> elcu uris
<bleezy> graphics
<bleezy> trying to load gui
<Agrajag> you don't use su in ubuntu, you use sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats teh error?
<ivoks> Goonie this ipw2200 are from source or restricted modules?
<bleezy> AHHHH
<geneo91> bleezy:  do a sudo passwd root
<IIIEars> smouche - you might be right if you didn't need so many other monitoring apps spybot for the registry, stinger for the browser and an anti virus - this system idled at 7% - 15% cpu usage - lol
<ivoks> elcu apt-get --print-uris install kde
<bleezy> koo
<bleezy> 1 down
<elcu> ivoks: now you tell me!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol @ bleezy
<bleezy> now do i run gdm >
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> restart
<Goonie> ivoks~ I don't know... I just upgraded from warty to hoary and there it was... I was using ndiswrapper in warty and the upgrade seems to have uninstalled ndiswrapper
<bleezy> lol peice of cake compared to gentoo
<ivoks> Goonie what kernel?
<aleksi_> arrg
<IIIEars> how does Ubuntu compare to Suse 9.2?
<Goonie> ivoks~ 2.6.10-5-386
<bleezy> now i cant sudo
<ivoks> Goonie do u have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386?
<ivoks> Goonie and why don't u install -686? i guess u aren't running on 386 or 586 proc? :)
<bleezy> says i have to be root to run gdm
<ivoks> Goonie s/586/486/
<bleezy> lol now says already runni
<bleezy> n
<bleezy> no graphics = popoooo
<daile>  IIIEars, I don't have so good experience with Suse 9.2. Ubuntu always seems to be better
<smouche> IIIEars , you're right -- whenever I want to complain about the learning curve in linux, I think of all the time spent just keeping XP reasonably clean
<Kamping_Kaiser> you do have to be root to run  gdm bleezy
<ivoks> IIIEars i hate suse
<bleezy> ok
<bleezy> well says im runnin it already
<fjork> It is not documented anywhere, but people trying to get Ubuntu going on Matrox Millenium cards need to download a driver from matrox
<bleezy> how i run xconfig
<Kamping_Kaiser> type this bleezy
<ivoks> bleezy ctrl alt f7
<bleezy> for somehting
<fjork> For x.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fjork> and the documentation seems to indicate that this driver is not required for non-Parhelia-based cards
<Tuxicity> fjork, it is on the wiki, no?
<Goonie> ivoks~ I'm a newbie at this so I don't know if I'm running linux-restricted-modules and I didn't choose 386... I just installed warty from an install cd and upgraded to hoary... now this is the system I got
<fjork> no
<ivoks> Goonie do this in terminal:
<fjork> "Install the Matrox driver if any of these are true:"
<ivoks> Goonie sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686 linux-image-686
<bleezy> Kamping_Kaiser: no workie
* Tuxicity ignores all 'bout Matrox cards
<ivoks> Goonie this combination works great with my intel wirelesspro
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleezy. any error in particular? or just not working?
* elcu wonders what a matrox card is
<bleezy> cant see the error
<bleezy> box is blank
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<bleezy> but says config gdm and restart
<ivoks> bleezy sudo vim /varlo/gXorg.0.log
<ivoks> fuck...
<ivoks> bleezy sudo vim /varlog/Xorg.0.log
<Tuxicity> Is irssi installed by default in Hoary?
<ivoks> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ivoks> bleezy sudo vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Goonie> ivoks~ it's running... no let's hope the connection doesn't die before the dl finishes hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you gone
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<bleezy> now what 1  >>>
<ivoks> Goonie what proc is in that lap?
<Tuxicity> nvm
<ivoks> bleezy look for errors
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleezy do
<Kamping_Kaiser> tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bleezy> k
<ivoks> logs are wanderfull thing
<ivoks> they say everything
<Goonie> ivoks~ 1.5 Intel Pentium M (banias)
<ivoks> bleezy go to the end of file (shift g)
<ivoks> bleezy and take a look...
<ivoks> Goonie nice... mine is 1.4
<bleezy> well i cant find a xorg.log anywharee
<ivoks> bleezy sure u can
<ivoks> bleezy cd /var/log/
<ivoks> bleezy cat Xorg.0.log
<Kamping_Kaiser> needs a capital X breezy
<fejaor> does anybody know how to erase an icon from the Applications-->internet option??
<Goonie> ivoks~ yup I'm happy with my Acer laps... got a 64 bit AMD 3000XP one as well but I don't really like the noise it produces... but the power is immense for a laptop
<bleezy> 0files
<ivoks> Goonie does the sleep mode works on ur lap?
<bleezy> negative :(
<ivoks> bleezy ?
<ivoks> bleezy there has to be
<ivoks> bleezy sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<fejaor> does anybody know how to erase an icon from the Applications-->internet option...I got a duplicated icon and want it to erase one of them...
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleezy are you running hoary or warty?
<ivoks> fejaor /usr/share/applications
<Goonie> ivoks~ haven't checked actually..
<ivoks> fejaor all the programs in menu are in that dir
<bleezy> cant find package
<bleezy> ivoks:
<ivoks> bleezy ?
<bleezy> Kamping_Kaiser:  i dunno
<fejaor> thanks
<bleezy> ivoks: cant find packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> bleezy type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it work or not?
<ivoks> bleezy cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bleezy> k hold on
<ivoks> Kamping_Kaiser well, it won't couse he didn't install it
<IamJacksUsername> 5.04, Firefox 1.02: alert, connection has terminated unexpectedly dialog box won't close when clicking on OK, or on the close window "x", or on the left menu "Close", or Alt F4, or right clicking on the "minimized window" on the open applications panel then Close. Is there a way to force close apps? Also Xine doesn't want to close.
<ivoks> IamJacksUsername sure there is; kill
<Kamping_Kaiser> or ctrl+alt+esc
<smouche> IamJacksUsername, from a terminal, just type killall nameofapp
<bleezy> Kamping_Kaiser:
<xelpud> xkill would work
<bleezy> didnt find anything
<fejaor> ivoks, i can erase any cause it said i dont have permissions
<ivoks> IamJacksUsername as u can see, there are many ways :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. then looking for  xorg isnt going to help imho
<ivoks> fejaor sudo rm
<bleezy> yes agreed
<Goonie> ivoks~ should I reboot now to check if I get the errors on boot?
<ivoks> bleezy and u don't know what distro u instalated?
<ivoks> :) omg, how can we help u then?
<bleezy> cd did it all
<bleezy> guess it a live cd
<ivoks> Goonie u should first run lilo
<bleezy> dunno
<ivoks> Goonie and then reboot and start -686 kernel
<IamJacksUsername> ctrl+al+escape doesn't seem to do anything. How do I find the name for the app to do a killall in the console?
<Q_Continuum_> anyone here use cedega?
<ivoks> IamJacksUsername ps ax
<Goonie> ivoks~ lilo?
<transgress> anyone feel like suggesting a good cheap dvd burner to me?  i'm looking at a samsung on newegg
<ivoks> Goonie or grub
<Goonie> ivoks~ ahh
<Q_Continuum_> Cedega locked up on me, starting World of Warcraft (after patch) and I can't get out...mouse is locked.
<ivoks> Goonie what u use? lilo or grub?
<bleezy> can i d/l something to hep
<bleezy> thelp
<ivoks> bleezy brain
<Goonie> ivoks~ grub
<bleezy> ahhh
<ivoks> bleezy what distro did u download?
<bleezy> dick
<bleezy> ubuntu
<ivoks> Goonie then go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bleezy> duh
<ivoks> bleezy which version?
<bleezy> newest
<ivoks> then it has to be xserver-orc
<ivoks> then it has to be xserver-org
<bleezy> k
<ivoks> Goonie and check out what is default?
<Goonie> ivoks~ default = 0
<ivoks> Goonie ?
<ivoks> Goonie ok, never mind..
<ivoks> Goonie restart and on the boot scree choose the kernel with 686 in it's name
<fejaor> ivoks, I only see one on the terminal but when I open the location from computer, it appears 2 of them :S
<IamJacksUsername> thanks for the "ps ax" ivoks. I killed the Firefox with kill <pid>, but xine doesn't want to die like that.
<ivoks> fejaor which app is twice?
<Goonie> ivoks~ thx.. brb to let u know if this made a difference
<fejaor> gaim
<ivoks> IamJacksUsername from that term run xkill
<ivoks> IamJacksUsername and click on xine
<IamJacksUsername> Ah...
<ivoks> fejaor run in /usr/share/applications this:
<ivoks> fejaor  grep -sr Exec=gaim *
<Q_Continuum_> Help! My box is locked into Cedega!  I can't kill it!  help me figure out how to kill the process (can't use the mouse)
<ivoks> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<Q_Continuum_> grrr.
<ivoks> :)
<fejaor> ivoks, gaim.desktop:Exec=gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( bugger eh
<ivoks> u see... it works
<devazion_> Q_Continuum, ctrl + alt + f1 and login, then killall -9 whine
<Q_Continuum_> there went everything. lol.
<ivoks> well, it isn't locked anymore :)
<ivoks> fejaor only one?
<ivoks> fejaor hm... then go to /usr/share/applnk
<ivoks> fejaor and grep -sr gaim *
<fejaor> ivoks, nothing happened
<fejaor> ivoks, Cannot move "/usr/share/app.../gaim.desktop"
<ivoks> fejaor ok... and?
<Q_Continuum> *sigh*
<ivoks> don't move that
<ivoks> that's an OK file
<fejaor> ivoks, to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<Goonie> ivoks~ still get those errors on boot
<ivoks> Goonie what uname -a says?
<ivoks> sorry
<ivoks> -r
<ivoks> uname -r
<freewoody> Hi all
<Goonie> ivoks~ Linux goonielap 2.6.10-5-686 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:27:02 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<freewoody> How do I set my gateway using ifconfig
<ivoks> Goonie wohoh!! u have -686 now :) ok... lsmod? does it says ipw2200 enywhere?
<freewoody> How do I define my IP, NetMask, gateway using ifconfig
<fejaor> ivoks, so what's next with my issue?
* dazzed /sleeps
<ivoks> fejaor how that icon get there?
<fejaor> ivoks, I installed the most recent gaim version from the website
<geneo91> freewoody:  ifconf -h
<Goonie> ivoks~ yes lsmod lists ipw2200 and says it's being used by 0
<ivoks> fejaor how?
<ivoks> Goonie sudo rmmode ipw2200
<Tuxicity> ivoks, autopackage
<fejaor> ivoks, downloaded the file and run it in a terminal ./
<ivoks> wtf?
<freewoody> ifconfig 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 should do it
<Tuxicity> ivoks, autopackage he used
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> so fejaor which gaim u would like to use now? that from the distro or that u downloaded?
<Bleezy> ivoks no bueno
<ivoks> ?
<Bleezy> didnt work
<Goonie> ivoks~ did you mean rmmod ipw2200 ? rmmode is not a command
<fejaor> the one I downloaded
<ivoks> too much shouting ivoks on this channel :)
<freewoody> Help somebody I need to bring up the interface for my NIC Cards
<Bleezy> lol pimp
<ivoks> Goonie yeah, sorry, typo
<fejaor> ivoks, the one I downloaded
<ivoks> fejaor then it's simple
<freewoody> How do I assing IP 192.168.1.10 , Netmask 255.255.255.0, Gateway 192.168.1.1
<geneo91> freewoody:  network-admin
<ivoks> fejaor sudo aptitude purge gaim
<ivoks> freewoody IP u can with ifconfig
<freewoody> there is no X for the server
<ivoks> freewoody for gw use route
<freewoody> thanks
<freewoody> I have 4 NIC Cards
<ivoks> then ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 up
<fejaor> ivoks, it removed ubuntu-desktop and gaim ubuntu-desktop
<ivoks> route add 192.168.1.1 eth1
<ivoks> fejaor great
<ivoks> fejaor do u have two icons now?
<fejaor> ivoks, yes
<freewoody> ivoks, what about the Netmask ?
<Sphearion>  ok besides the ubuntu forums where else can I find good customization tips and tricks (i already did all the ones I liked on the forums)
<fejaor> ivoks, but neither of them are working now
<ivoks> fejaor log out and log in back
<ivoks> freewoody nm is 255.255.255.0 by default
<ulisse> hi channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<ivoks> freewoody sorry, typo
<ulisse> I've been forced to change my mobo, with LAN on it, and now I'm unable to connect anymore
<freewoody> What if I want to put 255.255.255.248 in the Netmask
<ivoks> freewoody route add 192.168.1.1 eth0
<ulisse> is it possible to reconfigure all network interfaces?
<freewoody> I don't understand typ0
<ivoks> freewoody ifconfig --help
<fejaor> ivoks, still 2 icons no access
<fejaor> :S
<ivoks> well, sorry, u fucked up something
<ivoks> and i don't have time to investigate that
<ivoks> + u know shit about linux
<ivoks> :)
<ulisse> freewoody, netmask is a value similar to 1/0 where 255 is 1 and 0 is 0, so 255.255.255.248 makes no sense
<Goonie> ivoks~ well... that of course ended my connection, what should I have done after rmmod ipw2200?
<ivoks> Goonie then ur wireless works :)
<ulisse> freewoody, the 0 represents the values in IP that can be changed on a network
* png is away: I'm busy
<FourFingeredFred> hey
<ulisse> freewoody, i.e. if you have less than 255 computers on a network, you can use the IP range from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.255
<tremor_> ulisse: actually, 255.255.255.248 can be a netmask
<ulisse> tremor_, really?
<ivoks> ulisse yeah... that's an ok netmask
<Goonie> ivoks~ well you see the wireless works but not for long periods of time... It breaks the connection after a random amount of time.. that's why I was thinking about going back to ndiswrapper
<ivoks> if u want to split one network
<ulisse> and what does it means?
<ivoks> Goonie ? never happend to me...
<tremor_> ulisse: it means you have 3 bits available for the host part, while all the others are network bits
<ivoks> u can have two networks on one switch but one not aware of the other
<ulisse> tremor_, so I didnt't understand anything about networking... :-((
<Goonie> ivoks~ no but you probably don't get those errors on boot either.
<ivoks> Goonie paste them one more time
<XplOzIon> hi
<FourFingeredFred> I installed Ubuntu, and I'm trying to set up ndiswrapper, but when i do make install i got an error that the kernel sources cannot be found, where do i get them?
<Goonie> ipw2200: Fatal error
<Goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Error Log Dump:
<Goonie> ipw2200: Status: 0x00000100, Config: 00000142
<Goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Event Log Dump:
<tremor_> NNNNNNNN NNNNNNNN NNNNNNNN NNNNN HHH, meaning you have a lot of networks with very few PC's
<ivoks> Goonie http://bughost.org/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=293&action=view like this?
<tremor_> but beside that, using a subnet mask like that on a home network is really overkill
<XplOzIon> how do i fix brokes packages??
<geneo91> apt-get -f install
<ulisse> tremor_, I have a network related problem too
<tremor_> ulisse: shoot :-)
<Goonie> ivoks~ no just those 4 lines... then everything starts normal... wireless works and everything looks sweet... until the wireless connection dies
<freewoody> I have been given a job to setup a RAS Server which has 4 NIC cards
<ulisse> tremor_, I changed my LAN chip, hoary recognized it but I am unable to connect to my router anymore
<freewoody> I really am lost at the moment for the given job
<ulisse> tremor_, when I set the use of DHCP to get the IP, Hoary says that he can't start the interface
<freewoody> I am just given a list of IP Addresses and Netmaks and the default gateway
<tremor_> ulisse: is your gateway properly configured ?
<freewoody> By the way, my gateway is a router
<freewoody> Is there any way to access that router
<ulisse> tremor_, with the old config the GW was retrieved automatically from the router
<ivoks> Goonie nothing after log dump:? hm...
<XplOzIon> geneo91, thanks
<geneo91> np
<tremor_> ulisse: try using command line commands, like:
<Goonie> ivoks~ no nothing.. everything seems to be working just fine for a while
<ivoks> Goonie try to modprobe module with:
<ivoks> Goonie modprobe ipw2200 debug=0x10ff
<freewoody> What is the best way to configure a Firewall for my Server running on Warty
<XplOzIon> one of my hdds just died ='( sniff sniff
<tremor_> ulisse: something like --> ifconfig ethX down && ifconfig ethX 192.168.0.X netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 && route add -net default gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0 metric 1 ethX
<ivoks> Goonie sorry
<tremor_> && ifconfig ethX up
<ivoks> Goonie not that
<ivoks> Goonie acctually, that's ok :)
<IIIEars> XPlozion - if it is western digital or seagate there are some good tools on the manufacturers site that might revive it.
<ulisse> tremor_, but in that way I use a fixed IP, not DHCP
<freewoody> How do I configure IP Tables in Ubuntu ?
<ivoks> Goonie then rmmod it, and modprobe it normally again
<tremor_> yes, i know, but just check if it works
<freewoody> How can I change the default /home to /usr/home ?
<ivoks> freewoody ?
<htaccess> hi trying to get mp3 playback working in xmms as per: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats plays oggs not mp3, doesnt say i need to install a codec package, is this true how do i get it working?
<ulisse> tremor_, ok, I have to disconnect from here, to check. Back soon...
<ivoks> freewoody u meen when crating user?
<ivoks> freewoody /etc/adduser.conf
<freewoody> I want to have the home directories /home shifted to /usr/home
<XplOzIon> IIIEars, its a WD, and i do have a CD that fixs hdds, but i think that its demo softwares
<IIIEars> "" - your question htaccess
<kellemelle> hallo
<tremor_> freewoody: it is a command line parameter for usermod and useradd
<kellemelle> kan iemand nl
<freewoody> Well I want the users to have the home directories in /usr/home
<htaccess> IIIEars, hu?
<ivoks> freewoody that u specify when crating user
<XplOzIon> IIIEars, the real pain is that it was my downloads hdd ='(
<wdh> does anyone have any clue why 'nicotine' is not able to connect to its server after X has crashed?? it used to work fine.. and i _can_ ping it
<freewoody> I just want to /usr/home
<IIIEars> I haven't configured mp3's :/
<ivoks> freewoody or u can make it default behavior in /etc/adduser.conf
<wdh> kellemelle, /join #ubuntu-nl
<ivoks> freewoody but, u'll have a lot problems with that...
<freewoody> If a user types /home , it should automatically go to /usr/home
<ivoks> freewoody are u blind?
<kellemelle> ok
<freewoody> Why ?
<XplOzIon> IIIEars, what tool can i use? where to get em?
<ivoks> freewoody we told u how
<freewoody> OK I get it
<freewoody> What will be the dangers of doing that ?
<IIIEars> lol - i feel your pain lost 120gigs on an attempt at installing Suse - (do you hae any aspirin? i am fresh out.)
<kellemelle> hello
<IIIEars> it is on there support page - just a sec i'll find the link
<freewoody> ivoks, how do I configure IP Tables or a easy firewall for my Server ?
<ivoks> freewoody a lot of apps look at /home/$username
<Goonie> ivoks~ ok... I did what u said
<ivoks> freewoody reading manual and HOWTOs
<freewoody> OK, I got it
<XplOzIon> IIIEars, damn just lost 80Gigs, 120gigs sata hdd coming this week =)
<kellemelle> hello
<XplOzIon> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> kellemelle. are you in the right channel?
<wdh> kellemelle, typ /join #ubuntu-nl, daar praten de mensen nederlands :)
<freewoody> Is there any firewall softwares that I can install using: apt-get  ?
<ivoks> Goonie now take a look at /var/log/syslog
<ivoks> freewoody yeah, iptables
<tremor_> ivoks: that would be crappy apps then, they should all look for the HOME var, or use a decent method to get the home dir
<ivoks> tremor_ I agree
<IIIEars> ouch i don't have the link. (sheepish grin)
<XplOzIon> IIIEars, so what can i use to repair the hdd?
<ivoks> tremor_ but, they all don't
<freewoody> How easy will IP Tables be to configure ?
<htaccess> anyone got xmms playing mp3s?
<ivoks> freewoody never worked before? :)
<ivoks> freewoody very hard, then :)
<tremor_> ivoks: could be, never tried creating a home dir outside /home
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes htaccess. right now
<ivoks> htaccess sure
<daile> htaccess, you should read the Ubuntu Starter Guide
<kellemelle> hallo
<IIIEars> i tried dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 limited success - the WD tools fixed the virtual partition trouble and set the rught dimensions.
<tremor_> htaccess: install xmms+mpg123 or  xmms-mad+libmad
<wdh> kellemelle, look in your private messages..
<IIIEars> linux hasn't done a thing for my spelling - lol
<kellemelle> join #ubuntu
<MrMiaow> "Hoary Hedgehog"? Ok I have to ask.. where did that come from? :)
<geneo91> htaccess:  i do
<XplOzIon> IIIEars, i see
<wdh> kellemelle, je moet het volgende typen: /join #ubuntu-nl
<ivoks> tremor_ i never tried too on Debian or Ubuntu
<wdh> in #ubuntu zit je al
<ivoks> tremor_ tried years ago with RedHat
<ivoks> tremor_ i guess that is fixed now..
<htaccess> and did you need to do anything bweyond apt-get install xmms?
<IIIEars> freewoody - do you need to configure IP Tables or would a gui (Firestarter) be a bad idea?
<kellemelle> heb ik gedaan
<ivoks> htaccess sudo apt-get install xmms.*  :))
<geneo91> IIIEars:  no gui
<htaccess> daile, i am following the docs word for word, they make no mention of xmms+mpg123 or  xmms-mad+libmad which i am going to install now
<daile> oh, right
<tremor_> htaccess: you need to install a plugin for mp3 support (mpg123) and don't forget to use the esd output plugin in xmms, otherwise you won't have any sound
<ivoks> well... i use rythmbox
<ivoks> :)
<daile> htaccess, the old guide does. Sorry. I didn't know what I did, but it just works!
<daile> hehe
<ivoks> rhythmbox
<HiddenWolf> I need to install winxp, that'll overwrite my grub, how do I re-install grub then?
<htaccess> incidentally xmms lists mpeg 1/2/3/ player plugin as enabled
<ircbot_> lappy in the bed oh yeah
<ivoks> daile u need mpg123 plugin for xmms
<ircbot_> htaccess: use a livecd
<daile> ivoks, yeah, right!
<ivoks> lol
<IIIEars> tremor - Thanks
<ivoks> sorry, that was for htaccess :)
<daile> hehe
<ubuntu_fan> i'm looking for some mplayer help.... I installed mplayer-586, mplayer-fonts, mplayer-doc, & mencoder-586.  But whenever I try to play an mpeg, it crashes
<Jimmothy> try installing ffmpeg?
<ivoks> ubuntu_fan mplayer -vo x11 you.mpeg
<mike_douglas> I'm trying to get skippy-xd working, but am running into some errors
<nicedreams> how do I get ubuntu to download xmame .95 ?
<ivoks> http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/
<ivoks> doesn't look good :(
<mipfi> nicedreams: wget httpurl
<HiddenWolf> I need to install winxp, that'll overwrite my grub, how do I re-install grub then?
<nicedreams> so the repositories don't have it eh?
<daile> htaccess, usually when I need something involving xmms, I use synaptic and then search for xmms using both name and description. And then see which package I need. By that way, I install pretty much everything I need including something I never heard before!
<mike_douglas> http://c-monkey.net/problem.txt <- the errors
<ivoks> HiddenWolf update-grub
<Jimmothy> nicedreams: install it from source?
<nicedreams> k
<mipfi> nicedreams: apt-get install xmame-x
<nicedreams> it's v.83 though
<mipfi> nicedreams: sudo apt-get install xmame-x
<nicedreams> in repositories from what I find
<HiddenWolf> ivoks, how do I get there, when winxp overwrites my option to boot to ubuntu? :)
<nicedreams> err  .86
<freewoody> How do I change the Broadcast range for my NIC cards ?
<nicedreams> i guess it's mame.net for me
<MrMiaow> HiddenWolf: boot from CD, mount linux partition
<geneo91> nite all
<ivoks> HiddenWolf place the ubuntu cd and type expert root=/dev/whatever my root is
<ivoks> HiddenWolf or... don't install xp :)
<HiddenWolf> ivoks, have to, sorry. :)
<ivoks> i really miss that rescue image from woody
<XplOzIon> mooo. Have you moooed today? lmao
<freewoody> Can I compile the 2.6.11 kernel the normal way in Ubuntu ?
<ivoks> freewoody well... the normal way?
<ivoks> sure u can compile it
<freewoody> Well make mrproper, followed by make xconfig
<freewoody> make bzimage
<ivoks> xconfig? and u don't have X?
<nicedreams> freewoody: shouldn't he do it the debian way?
<freewoody> What debian way ?
<ivoks> freewoody make bzImage? come on... this is 2.6
<ivoks> freewoody make menuconfig ; make ; make modules_install
<nicedreams> to compile the kernel
<nicedreams> from source
<kellemelle> hallo mensen
<nicedreams> look up in google "comiple kernel debian"
<XplOzIon> how can i set those tools on my desktop? whats the app to put them? like this pic http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/files/1/9/scr3_original.jpg
<freewoody> make mrproper, make menuconfig, make; make modules_install
<ivoks> freewoody that's 2.4 way
<freewoody> what about make bzImage
<MyNameIsChris> make_kpkg is better
<MyNameIsChris> _ = -
<ivoks> freewoody make bzImage is 2.4 way
<revelater> i have a slight problem with programs recognizing my cd drives...
<ivoks> u don't need that anymore
<nicedreams> old school
<nicedreams> 2.4 way
<freewoody> What is the Debian way for installing and compling a 2.6.11 kernel ?
<ivoks> MyNameIsChris make-kpg, not _ :)
<nicedreams> i have to find it again.  i don't remember off top my head
<ivoks> oh.. u corrected, sorry :)
<revelater> for some reason when i try to install a program it cannot read the fact that the cd is in the drive
<nicedreams> http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/debian_kernel2.6_compile/index.php
<MyNameIsChris> ivoks, I corrected myself
<Goonie> ivoks~ sorry was away for a bit.. what should I be looking at in /var/log/syslog?
<ivoks> MyNameIsChris <ivoks> oh.. u corrected, sorry :)
<ivoks> Goonie errors :)
<revelater> anyone help?
<MyNameIsChris> ivoks, You're forgiven
<revelater> ????
<MyNameIsChris> revelater, Is it mounted?
<revelater> no i am somehow running a program from a n unmounted disk... :(
<revelater> sorry for the sarcasm
<Jimmothy> can someone help me unzip a file from the commandline? i need to untar it to /usr/share/gtetrinet/themes
<revelater> no offense
<MyNameIsChris> revelater, Sorry for trying to help
<ivoks> jesus...
<ivoks> too much noobs :)
<freewoody> So how do I install a new Kernel the Ubuntu way ?
<Goonie> ivoks~ dunno if you would call these errors?
<Goonie> Apr 24 08:50:20 localhost dhclient: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<Goonie> Apr 24 08:50:20 localhost dhclient: sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<Goonie> Apr 24 08:50:20 localhost dhclient: Bind socket to interface: No such device
<ivoks> freewoody there isn't ubuntu way :)
<ivoks> Goonie errors related to ipw2200
<MyNameIsChris> freewoody, man make-kpkg
<ivoks> people, i have to eat...
<ivoks> bye :)
<daile> bye
<revelater> MyNameIsChris: seriously though, i am not a COMPLETE noob, it is simply an odd question to ask
<freewoody> All is commands is driving me mad
<b0ol_> where to get a wma /  wmv codec?
<ircbot_> b0ol_: win32codecs
<fejaor> anyone who know about this error when starting ubuntu?? "pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C01" and the same again but at the end with PNP0C02
<ircbot_> from multiverse
<MyNameIsChris> revelater, Could you explain your problem further, all I gathered was it couldn't read that there was a cd in the drive
<b0ol_> hm... lets see
<b0ol_> but thnx anyway :)
<b0ol_> ircbot_
<b0ol_> how to add multiverse?
<LISP> hello
<daile> B0ol_, if it doesn't work let me know, I can help you
<LISP> does anyone use ubu with xfce?
<revelater> MyNameIsChris: close as i can come, any game that i install, that needs the install cd, cannot find it
<ircbot_> go into synaptic, go to repo's, go to add, choose multiverse and universe
<revelater> MyNameIsChris: repeatedly asks me to put it in
<daile>  b0ol_: you can modify the source.list or using Synaptic
<revelater> MyNameIsChris: as if it was looking in the wrong place
<b0ol_> repo's?
<daile>  b0ol_: have you read the Ubuntu starter guide
<LISP> i want to enable transparency in xfce, and it sais somethinf about xserver6.8
<LISP> which xserver does ubu use?
<b0ol_> yes i did
<daile> b0ol_: here it is http://ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> lisp which versiuon?
<revelater> x.org
<b0ol_> ah got it
<b0ol_> thnx
<b0ol_> cya
<daile> no problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> hoary x.org, warty xfree86
<XplOzIon> am i able to usesuperkaramba in gnome??
<ulisse_> tremor_, I'm back! Now it works!
<ircbot_> everytime i modify the source.list it tells me it can't find the repo... even when i just uncommented multiverse and universe
<LISP> i upgraded hoary to warty, but when i removed xfreeserver the x system didn't start :(
<ircbot_> but if i use synaptic to do it... works the same
<LISP> althouh u had xorg installed
<ircbot_> i still don't understand that
<LISP> althouh i had xorg installed
<daile> XplOzIon: I dont know if you can, but you can use gDesklets, which is quite the same to superkaramba
<tremor_> ulisse_: great
<Kamping_Kaiser> lisp, did you upgrade from warty to hoary, or downgrade hoary to warty?
<LISP> warty to hoary
<LISP> not distro upgrade, but group select in synaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> so do you have a gui?
<ulisse_> tremor_, it seems to be due to the router, that probably stores the mac address of the lan interface. I flushed the router's eeprom and now it works.
<LISP> i have a gui
<freewoody> How do I assign 2 different IPs for a single NIC Card using the interface eth0 ?
<LISP> but i think i'm still runnint xfree
<LISP> i mean i have xserver4.3 or something - 16 megs
<ulisse_> tremor_, now I only have to put back on the other LAN card to connect my other PC
<LISP> and xorg6.8 156 megs
<LISP> which is operational?
<LISP> :|
<XplOzIon> daile, oh ok but with gdesklets where can i get the tool bar like superkaramba?
<ulisse_> tremor_, thanks again, see you.
<freewoody> How do I assign 2 different IPs for a single NIC Card using the interface eth0 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 6.8 i expect, as its the bigger one
<LISP> that's good, as it means i can use transparencies
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could do a dist upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs
<htaccess> freewoody, setup eth0:0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<LISP> now i have to find out if xfce has transps enabled
<htaccess> then ifup eth0:0
<daile> XplOzIon: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<htaccess> make eth0:0 like eth0 except the gateway
<XplOzIon> daile, thanks!
<daile> no problem
<ubuntu_fan> still having mplayer problems.  Here's some of the output.... Opening video decoder: [mpegpes]  MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough
<ubuntu_fan> VDec: vo config request - 304 x 208 (preferred csp: Mpeg PES)
<ubuntu_fan> Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...
<ubuntu_fan> Opening video filter: [scale] 
<ubuntu_fan> The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.
<ubuntu_fan> VDecoder init failed :(
<ubuntu_fan> Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2]  MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b
<ubuntu_fan> Selected video codec: [mpeg12]  vfm:libmpeg2 (MPEG 1 or 2 (libmpeg2))
<daile> ubuntu_fan:  did you install it using apt-get. If it doesn't work well, then you should compile it from source
<daile> ubuntu_fan: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt
<Q_Continuum> Modem gurus, identify yourselves!
<Q_Continuum> lol
<Q_Continuum> I've got a USR 5610B...system sees it, but won't use it.
<barney> Does anyone know if it's possible to get an intel 536EP based modem working on Ubuntu?
<barney> Intel provides a driver as a kernal module in a tarball, but it doesn't seem to work here.
<Q_Continuum> has worked in previous iterations of Linux (mandrake, red hat, fedora..)
<Q_Continuum> with no work, but ubuntu just doesn't want to autodetect it, or dial.
<Vixus> Hey, I've got a digital camera USB'd up to my box, how do I dump pics off it? (Windows treated it like a removable USB stick).
<Vixus> How do I detect the camera 'disk'?
<Tuxicity> Vixus, i dont own a camera, but i think DigiKam or something is the app for the job
<ircbot_> Vixus: apt-get install digikam
<Vixus> thanks
<LISP> how could i find compile-time flags?
<Q_Continuum> where is there a list of all these useful little programs...?
<ircbot_> digikam is the shixz0r!#@!$ OMGWTFBBQ
<ircbot_> i'm slap happy... sorry
<LISP> i wanna know if xfce has transparencies enabled
<wdh> Vixus, you could probably just try to mount /dev/sda or /dev/sdaX
<ircbot_> LISP: huh?  what do you mean?
<MyNameIsChris> pkg-config --cflags xfce (Maybe)
<ircbot_> LISP: np i see
<Vixus> ircbot_: Digikam good or bad? XD
<LISP> i know xfce supports transps
<ircbot_> Vixus: digikam rocks... i love it
<LISP> but i don't think it's enabled :(
<ircbot_> yeah i do not like that sometimes... can't you get the source packages and compile a deb from those?
<ircbot_> i've never done that... anyone got some tips?
<LISP> i think i will..not nice :|
<LISP> gentoo is looking more and more appealing
<ircbot_> because i want to recompile gossip... the binary has like no preferences and it should
<ircbot_> LISP: ever installed it?
<LISP> as mplayer doesn't have gui enabled
<LISP> and so on
<ircbot_> LISP: yes it does
<LISP> ircbot: no, but i will
<ircbot_> it just pulls gmplayer
<locomorto> sort of
<locomorto> LISP: sort of*
<ircbot_> LISP: ha ... it's a hell of an install
<locomorto> download it and see for yourself
<LISP> ircbot: gmplayer isn't there
<locomorto> its apt-get(able)
<ircbot_> LISP: it's the only time i've ever had to read the handbook for an install in years
<Vixus> God, I should be revising for my exams... >_<
<LISP> ircbot: amybe different repository?
<Vixus> onlyl 3 weeks left
<ircbot_> umm... i used multiverse
<LISP> ircbot: and you mean you have gmplayer? not likely
<ircbot_> LISP: it's fucking there you ass.  i don't like being called a liar btw
<ircbot_> especially when i'm tired and grumpy
<LISP> i've had this discussion before on the same forum
<LISP> unless it's a new package
* MyNameIsChris hands ircbot_ his juice
<LISP> mplayer doesn't have ---enable-gui
<LISP> mplayer doesn't have --enable-gui
<LISP> i can bet on it
<ircbot_> LISP: it's fucking there... i have no special repos... do you want a god damn screen shot?
<LISP> yes :D
<ircbot_> give me just a second you asshat
<Q_Continuum> grrrrr.  *kicks his modem* WORK stupid thing WORRRRRRKKKKK
<dazzed> lol
<trust> Hi!
<dazzed> i want a screen shot
<ircbot_> give me a second i'm getting my repo's list up and shit too
<Q_Continuum> so take one.
<dazzed> theres like 6 million mplayers to download
<b0ol_> ircbot_ its calledw32codecs
<Q_Continuum> the system sees my modem.  but won't use it if it's life depended on it.
<nostromo^> im trying to use hoary live to change my /dev/sda partition table (resizing the extended to the end of the disk), and it keeps telling me the partition is "busy" and i should umount it..
<dazzed> oh well yeah u need those
<dazzed> w32codecs from mallirat
<ircbot_> b0ol_: you can get it from multiverse under the same name i do believe
<Q_Continuum> anybody here know much about modems?
<dazzed> nostromo^: sda is like usb disks and such
<trust> Any idea if there's some sort of guied tool around for multimonitor config?
<nicedreams> anyone have a deb package for xmame .95 ?
<b0ol_> i didnt find win32 but w32
<Q_Continuum> IT'S NOT A WINMODEM! (so we don't have to deal with that crap)
<dazzed> nostromo^: if ur trying to do hard drive it should be like hda
<LISP> ircbot: do you have mplayer 586?
<nostromo^> dazzed, and also SATA disks, and SCSI disks, and pretty much a lot of other stuff. so what?
<dazzed> LISP: get the w32codecs from mallirat
<MyNameIsChris> dazzed, sczi or serial hdd
<MyNameIsChris> Damn
<dazzed> nostromo^: ok i was just checking to see if thats what ur trying to partition
<ircbot_> LISP: http://irclikelife.com/pics/ass.png
<dazzed> nostromo^: are u using sda in any form...running anything from it?
<Seveas> goooooooooooooooooooooooooodmoooooooooooooooooooorning #ubuntu
<Seveas> :)
<nostromo^> dazzed, nope.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi seveas
<LISP> ircbot: i saw the picture, now i'm changing mplayer to 586
<dazzed> ircbot_: my desktop owns yours
<dazzed> lol
<LISP> ircbot: if it works i apologize
<dazzed> hmm
<LISP> ircbot: but mplayer custom doesn't have gui trust me
<Seveas> ircbot_, you need mplayer-custom iirc
<ircbot_> dazzed: heh that wasn't the point
<ircbot_> Seveas: why do i need mplayer custom?
<Seveas> ircbot_, because that one is made for ubuntu
<LISP> ircbot: although they have a package that says nogui, too
<ircbot_> Seveas: umm huh?
<Seveas> and also: you should take it from the ubuntu repos, not marillat
<ircbot_> Seveas: i use ubuntu?
<dazzed> ircbot_: www.trip-p.com/images/desktops/flux-blue-night.jpg
<ircbot_> it's not from marillat
<ircbot_> wtf
<Q_Continuum> GRRRRRR...damn you debian based OSes!
<ircbot_> i didn't ask for anything Seveas
<LISP> ircbot: debian is great
<Q_Continuum> debian and ubuntu are the only linux OSes that refuse to work with my modem.
<ircbot_> wtf
<LISP> q-continuum: debian is great
<ircbot_> i'm all kinds of confused
<Q_Continuum> Mandrake, Red Hat and Fedora all detect it (like debian/ubuntu does) but THEY LET ME USE IT
<dazzed> lol
<wdh> Q_Continuum, i assume you forget about the rest of the debian-based distro's :)
<dazzed> debian is great
<LISP> WAHOOOOO
<Q_Continuum> I can see it but I can't do crap with it.
<LISP> MPLAYER 586 HAS GUI :d
<ircbot_> dazzed: you should see my desktop
<Q_Continuum> >.<
<ircbot_> and no i'm not getting up to take a screenshot
<dazzed> ircbot_: i feel ur struggle
<wdh> Q_Continuum, file a bug-report then
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay
<Q_Continuum> I pushed my hardware report to them just now pointing out that my modem doesn't work. lol.
<dazzed> ircbot_: heh...i live for customization of my computer
<Q_Continuum> it sees it under device manager correctly, but under Device and Capabilities, I have "unknown"
<ircbot_> i do a lot more customizing on my desktop
<dazzed> im on my lappy in bed too ircbot_ :)
<ircbot_> haha oh yeah
<dazzed> if thats where u are
<dazzed> lol yeah i run gnome from lappy
<LISP> that fluxbox thingie :p is it really worth it?
<ircbot_> i didn't find a good enough reason to not run gnome on this box
<dazzed> heh i got a special spot for my lap right on my nightstand
<ircbot_> i use blackbox on my desktop though
<dazzed> :)
<ircbot_> i pack mine back in it's bag because i have animals that'll fuck it up
<ircbot_> i just realized i'm supposed to drive my mom somewhere at 5am
<Q_Continuum> lol
<ircbot_> it's 4:47am
<ircbot_> looks like i won't be sleeping yet
<Q_Continuum> *curses even more at his modem*
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, what is your modem
<whiteknight> ?
<Q_Continuum> USR 5610b...lemme get the non technical name
<dazzed> lol understandable...i used blackbox for windows for like 3 years before i got onto actual linux...i like flux better only cuz of the tabbed windows...also where are the deps for mplayer...what repo?
<Q_Continuum> US Robotics Performance Pro
<dazzed> 447 for me too ircbot_
<ircbot_> tabbed windows?
<ircbot_> dazzed: multiverse
<dazzed> u can put like 12 windows into 1
<ircbot_> ah that's interesting
<dazzed> it says that it cant find certain deps
<dazzed> but my multiverse is fine
<LISP> very nice, but when do you ever have so many on, except terms?
<ircbot_> i don't think would like different stuff in one tab
<LISP> gaim has tabs, so does mozilla
<ircbot_> i like tabbing my consoles, chats, webpages
<ircbot_> but not together
<dazzed> well i combine my xchat and gnome term and synaptic (if i use all 3)
<LISP> and how long did it take you to customize?
<ircbot_> i wouldn't even tab my messages if i could make psi use esd
<ircbot_> but i can't heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have lots of tabs for chats, but all my consoles are independant
<dazzed> but i use irssi and aterm s
<dazzed> so noo need to combine
<Q_Continuum> Ubuntu identifies the modem correctly as a "56K FaxModem Model 5610" but refuses to dial or autodetect it under network config, so it has not /dev/whatever >.<
<ircbot_> i've used aterm for so very long, but started using gnome-terminal after i put ubuntu on this box
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, when you do dmesg does it appear anywhere?
<LISP> q_cont: nice...
<LISP> q_cont: debian did the same with my sound card
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, also is there a driver loaded? check lsmod
<LISP> ircbot: kosole was nice too
<ircbot_> LISP it is, but i don't have kde
<LISP> ircbot: me neither :D
<Q_Continuum> looking through dmesg, will look through lsmod...
<ircbot_> i do on my other box... but i'm not putting it on this one
<ircbot_> if i started over i might put kubuntu on here instead of ubuntu, but for some reason i chose the gnome version when i'm normally a kde person when forced to choose
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, this might help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=176693
<ircbot_> but gnome hasn't made me regret it really
<dazzed> lol it says it has deps on packages i already have....
<dazzed> insane
<LISP> ircbot: how long did it take you to arrange black/flux/whatever?
<ircbot_> eh 10 minutes
<dazzed> if u want the basics takes as long as it takes to compile the source
<LISP> 10 mins? with themes and so? if i remember well those wm use text config
<dazzed> but if you want your OWN flux or blackbox is never done configgin
<LISP> i just tried it
<ircbot_> LISP yep but i'm used to it
<LISP> i'm not scared to tinker, i like it
<ircbot_> besides i do believe there is a package for flux that will set up a menu for you
<dazzed> there is a flux package but dont use it
<xukun> what is the problem with apt-get update, I,m geting a lot of failed errors
<dazzed> cuz then u cant have menu pics
<dazzed> u have to compile with imlib2
<phuckdapoor> good morrow
<Q_Continuum> nothing in either of those.
<ircbot_> eh i don't need menu pics, but i didn't use it either... especially since i'm on blackbox
<ircbot_> i emerge -C 'd fluxbox
<LISP> have you tried xfce?
<Q_Continuum> lspci finds something though on the modem.
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, i'm really sorry but i've got to go, but perhaps this might help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/279
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, though it isn't directly for ubunut, it might give some pointers
<LISP> it's cool...and you can make it even cooler :p
<dazzed> emerge?? u on gentoo?
<ircbot_> my desktop is
<dazzed> oh ok
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, oh and yeah lspci will, cause it looks directly at the pci ports
<dazzed> gentoo seems to be most flux users preference
<whiteknight> Q_Continuum, good luck
<ircbot_> anything happens ... such as i completely fuxor the desktop and have to reinstall... ima go to kubuntu on it
<phuckdapoor> Jesus christ no
<phuckdapoor> no fuxor
<dazzed> ahhh
<phuckdapoor> no roxour
<ircbot_> because i don't care to remove gentoo when it runs great, but i don't care to install it again either
<dazzed> u killed me irc
<phuckdapoor> no hardcore
<AvvY> what terminal command do i use to extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<Q_Continuum> that second link might help whitenight...
<dazzed> how could u go kde
<LISP> tar -jxf
<dazzed> tisk tisk
<AvvY> thanx!
<shinu> hey!
<Q_Continuum> it's the right model so I hope...
<LISP> avvy: welcome
<AvvY> LISP: thank you :) - i just started using ubuntu yesterday - thus, started using linux yesterday
<Q_Continuum> should I just use alien to install the rpm?
<shinu> could anyone remind me the command to switch off gdm at each startup?
<shinu> and other programs as well
<LISP> q_cont: guess so
<LISP> q_cont: don't use rpm, that's for sure
<dazzed> LISP: you know if u hit tab when typing someones name it types the whole name
<LISP> dazzed: >:P
<dazzed> heh...looked like u needed to be informed
<LISP> dazzed: no problem
<ircbot_> can you auto update a generic kernel with ubuntu?
<LISP> dazzed: just lazy, today
<Hmmmm> guys my gnome taskbar had crashed and i added a normal bar there. now the apps dont appear on the taskbar. what do i do?
<dazzed> ircbot_: im not sure about AUTO updating but i know u can update
<ircbot_> because i will give fedora that... that was pretty spiffy to implement auto kernel updating.
<LISP> ircbot: autoupdate? as in apt-get kernel or what?
<iluciv> hi ya does anyone know if I can use nvtv with a ti 4200 nvidia card and ubuntu??
<ircbot_> pretty much
<ircbot_> from the confused questions i'll take that as a no
<LISP> ircbot: you could write a script :p
<ircbot_> i don't intend on using such a feature... i love custom compiling, but if i were working on a few hundred servers i could see a serious advantage of fedora
<LISP> ircbot: why fedora? does it do it automatically? perhaps sec updates..
<ircbot_> being able to say "yum update" or whatever and having a new patched kernel auto added was cool... but it didn't cut it for the desktop
<dazzed> ircbot_: well ubuntu has some work before it should be used for servers
<nicedreams> ircbot_: you can do that in ubuntu
<ircbot_> dazzed: eh if debian can be used with servers...
<LISP> ircbot: you can do it, because debian can
<LISP> ircbot: and if debian isn't better than fedora...
<nicedreams> can't you just    apt-get install linux-686    or whatever your processor is and it will update the kernel in an upgrade for you and add it to grub
<dazzed> ircbot_: and i told u that u can apt-get a kernel...but u cant AUTO update everytime one is released
<ircbot_> nicedreams: really?  that's just neat... like i said... won't use it, but it's handy to be able to do
<ircbot_> dazzed: well it wasn't everytime one was released on fedora, but whenever they packaged one up
<shinu> anyone can help me to switch off gdm for good?
<dazzed> gotcha
<nicedreams> i have a few kernels in my grub conf from doing that
<dazzed> i was under the impression you wanted it done for you a certain time once a month or something
<LISP> nicedreams: use apt-get remove...
<nicedreams> lisp, ?
<ircbot_> what's the best way to add a module to load at startup?
<LISP> nicedreams: remove those unwanted entries
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> lol.... i should.  I just forget once i'm booted up
<LISP> nicedreams: you don't need 10 kernel backups or so
<Tuxicity> ircbot_, /etc/modules ?
<herrie-aab> hello do somebody know something about nicotine filesharing??
<nicedreams> why hasen't encrypted file sharing caught on?
<ircbot_> Tuxicity: thanks
<herrie-aab> nicedreams, what do you meen?
<Tuxicity> ircbot_, np
<Vixus> Hey, can I use the s-video out port on my nVidia card with linux?
<ircbot_> nicedreams: it doesn't work really... not on p2p
<superted> can't I use the warty intall or livecd to install grub?
<dazzed> Vixus: sure
<nicedreams> like the IRAA can see what your doing and get you for downloading the wrong stuff, but they can't with encrypted file sharing like the nulsoft waste program that AOL got mad about
<ircbot_> nicedreams: because it might hide the transfer from say... the ISPs, but if you are trying to hide from say the RIAA ... well they are actually getting on the networks to download from you and make records of it
<dazzed> superted: u can use a live cd to install grub
<nicedreams> but it's illegal for someone to decrypt information without permission
<herrie-aab> do you need some serverlist for nicotine???
<mipfi> Vixus: sudo apt get install nvtv
<ircbot_> nicedreams: they get you not by watching your files you are transfering, but instead by having someone actually download from you
<nicedreams> so the iraa would be breaking the law
<ircbot_> nicedreams: but if you want to use a p2p network you'll have to agree to let people decrypt it... or they'd get shut down for breaking the law
<herrie-aab> can somebody help me with filesharing????
<Vixus> mipfi: Wow, there's a program for EVERYTHING. Ubuntu is magic!
<superted> dazzed: how? the warty one didin't seem to have a "rescue" option
<Vixus> mipfi: How do I use it?
<ircbot_> lol
<ircbot_> lmao
<ircbot_> that was nice vixus
<Vixus> ircbot_: hmm?
<mipfi> Vixus: i have never testet the tv out from my geforce but when there is a tool i think it works :)
<ircbot_> you were just like "There is a program for everything!" then "how do i use it?"
<herrie-aab> dazzed, can you help me with file sharing with nicotine 1.0.8rc1???????????????????????????????????????
<dazzed> superted: im not quite sure on how ud go about installing it from live cd seeing is how i have never done it but i dont think its in the 'rescue' feature this isnt M$ lol :)
<Vixus> mipfi: I have a geforce4 MX 440, so... I'll tell you how it goes.
<ircbot_> apt-get install it vixus and then man it
<dazzed> herrie-aab: im not to sure i could
<Vixus> ircbot_: k,
<herrie-aab> dazzed,do you know something about it??:S:S
<superted> dazzed: instructions from ubuntuguide on how you'd do it with hoary livecd says that there is a 'rescue' boot option :)
<mipfi> Vixus: install nvtv and start it :)
<dazzed> Vixus: apt-get install nvidia-glx && apt-get install nvidia-settings
<dazzed> superted: oh thats just booting into console
<dazzed> theres nothing rescue about it lol
<ircbot_> i still can't get the nvidia drivers to go widescreen
<ircbot_> tried every fix i've found
<iluciv> erh HELP how do I revert back to my backup xorg.conf file now that I've screw the one I was using from command line :(
<nicedreams> ircbot_: download the official nvidia drivers and use those
<dazzed> superted: and that would be kinda hard considering you have to boot that from grub or command line
<nicedreams> i find them to work better for me in ubuntu
<nicedreams> just sh the file you download
<nicedreams> and make sure you have the kernel headers or the kernel source
<ircbot_> superted: actually i think you can list the kernels and one is like rescue at boot
<superted> ircbot_: with the warty livecd?
<ircbot_> but yeah it's just booting to console
<ircbot_> and you can go in and try to fix whatever you broke
<Raskall> ahh.. synctree was just what I needed for synchronizing home-directories between laptops and server. But to automate it I need to run a command when logging out of gnome. is there a .logout or similar functionality in linux/gnome/ubuntu?
<ircbot_> superted: never used warty
<ircbot_> i'm a new convert
<nicedreams> lol....i always use test versions of distros also
<iluciv> pls
<Tuxicity> iluciv, mv /backup/file /real/file
<Tuxicity> iluciv, is that it?
<ircbot_> one of these days i'll have enough computers to put all the distro's on that i can handle heh
<Tuxicity> iluciv, mv -i /backup/file /real/file
<Tuxicity> iluciv, second one is better
<ircbot_> what's the -i option do for mv?
<Tuxicity> iluciv, replace with appropriate paths
<iluciv> Tuxicity: thanks btw do you know if I can use nvtv with a ti 4200
<dazzed> ircbot_: i got a buddy (a fellow fluxor) i think he has run every distro known to linux
<Tuxicity> ircbot_, i is for interactive (overwrite prompt)
<Valentin-> is it possible that evolution doesn't support ports like 8181 in the OWA url?
<Tuxicity> iluciv, never heard of nvtv
<locomorto> Valentin: check your firewall settings
<ircbot_> dazzed: i've run a lot... but mostly just the popular ones
<iluciv> Tuxicity: thanks heaps anyways
<ircbot_> dazzed: you should see my ISO cd collection
<Tuxicity> iluciv, np
<dazzed> ircbot_: lol :) i can only imagine
<Valentin-> locomorto, checking which settings?
<locomorto> firewall
<locomorto> you know, blocked incoming 8181?
<ircbot_> why are the LINKSYS WRT54GX Wireless Routers so freaking expensive compared to their others?  they offer the same thing... does it go out like a mile?
<locomorto> like it is by default i believe?
<dazzed> i really need to put some work into the webpage
<ircbot_> dazzed: i've got about a dozen distro's if you count bsd's as distros heh
<ircbot_> plus livecds
<Tomcat_> ircbot_: Isn't that the one that runs Linux?
<dazzed> ircbot_: i think that is there wireless g ap
<Valentin-> locomorto, but 8181 is would be outgoing not incoming
<shinu> can anyone tell me how to switch off gdm for good?
<ircbot_> g ap?
<Tuxicity> iluciv, after thought, it appears nvtv should work with about any nvidia card (with tv ot)
<LISP> gdm for goom?
<dazzed> wireless g accespoint...
<locomorto> does not matter
<dazzed> the new band of wireless frequencies
<ircbot_> okay
<LISP> shinu:  and replce it with?
<locomorto> it still needs to be ublocked
<Tomcat_> "new" :)
<ircbot_> but they have others that offer wireless g
<locomorto> its the way TCP works
<shinu> LISP: no replacing :D i want text login
<ircbot_> that are like $40
<dazzed> i got linksys wireless g network card...but it gest no wireless g use without a g accesspoint
<locomorto> ad-hoc?
<LISP> shinu: uninstall gdm, and don't startx
<dazzed> i think the ones that offer wireless g are ones that are "compatible" with wireless g which is just a marketing gimmic cuz wireless g is compatible with all wireless bands
<LISP> one sec, till i remember the init file
<shinu> LISP: wasnt there a command for that?
<shinu> LISP: i think last time someone gave me the command that show also other daemons and runlevels
<dazzed> looks like im not oging to sleep today
<dazzed> i should roll up a joint and play some supertux
<Tuxicity> dazzed, that new WiMax thing, will it replace 802.11g or is it different?
<dazzed> Tuxicity: im confused...u talking about the drivers...never heard of WiMax
<dazzed> ohhh ok
<Tuxicity> dazzed, noped, but u looked like u knew a lot 'bout wireless...
<dazzed> i gotcha now
<dazzed> i have heard of that
<LISP> shinu: i remember, but i have to look it up, it's been a while since i used text login
<ircbot_> WiMax seems interesting
<Tuxicity> dazzed, talking about WiMax and 802.11i etc.
<ircbot_> but i haven't read much on it
<dazzed> i misread ur question
<dazzed> but i think they are completely seperate
<Valentin-> locomorto, disabled the firewall no changes
<dazzed> like ircbot_ i havent read anything on the wimax
<Tuxicity> dazzed, my question was vague
<LISP> shinu: edit inittab
<iluciv> Tuxicity: thanks
<locomorto> dunno then sorry :(. try the forums
<ircbot_> i know they used it on some train system not long ago
<ircbot_> that was impressive
<dazzed> lol im dislexic to a point...i mix up words and put em in different places
<Tuxicity> iluciv, was nothing (really..)
<LISP> shinu: /etc/inittab, change the runlevel to..
<Valentin-> how do I search for packages via apt-get?
<dazzed> Valentin-: apt-cache search <package?
<ircbot_> dazzed: me to... runs in my family... but you get used to it eh?
<locomorto> apt-cache search
<dazzed> ircbot_: yeah it seems to only happen when reading computer lines
<locomorto> VAlentin: as above
<dazzed> not so much in books
<xukun> can somebody paste a good sources.list file for me? I think mine no good any more
<ircbot_> dazzed: ah well it happens to me on everything.  i screw up all kinds of stuff, but i read a lot so it has weened off a lot
<dazzed> i really need to just spark a joint and finish up superutx
<ircbot_> since my younger days
<Valentin-> dazzed, I thought so too, but I get E: invalid operation search, to I have to configure my apt-get list?
<dazzed> Valentin-: only if ur sources arent enabled which it seems like
<dazzed> it doesnt*
<dazzed> invalid operation search hmmm
<dazzed> u sure u spelled it right?
<dazzed> 'apt-cache search package
<barney> I'm tryint to set up a 536EP modem, following instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto, but when I try to patch the source, I get the error ' patch: **** strip count l is not a number'. Any ideas?
<Tuxicity> xukun, ya check www.pastebin.com
<locomorto> Valentin- btw, you use this format: someaddress.com:8181 right?
<Valentin-> locomorto, yes
<Tuxicity> xukun, under Tuxicity
<LISP> i'm totally lost..how can i have two xservers installed?
<n3> el o
<xukun> Tuxicity, thanks a lot
<Tuxicity> xukun, emm and remove that "<PHP" part... ok?
<LISP> i have both xfree and xorg
<Tuxicity> xukun, my pleasure
<LISP> sith configs and stuff
<ircbot_> LISP: why do you have them both?
<LISP> ircbot_: because i did a sort of distro upgrade
<LISP> ircbot_: when i tried to uninstall xfree gdm would'n fire up
<Tuxicity> xukun, BTW that's for Hoary!
<shinu> LISP: should i maybe ask on #debian? might they know?
<ircbot_> LISP: i see...
<ircbot_> LISP: so you did what?  like changed the repo's and did an update and upgrade?
<LISP> shinu: maybe, it's not ubu/debian specific, i just can't remember the no-X runlevel
<LISP> ircbot_: no, same repo& stuff, just selected in synaptic groups of apps, alphabetically ordered, to upgrade
<Tuxicity> LISP, that would be rc3 i believe
<LISP> ircbot_: during 2 days
<dazzed> when did kdelibs get an upgrade
<ircbot_> i see
<ircbot_> well i gotta run
<LISP> shinu: edit /etc/inittat adn change default runlevel to 3
<Tuxicity> LISP, wow wait, im not sure
<LISP> shinu: you're better of reading the manual..i'm too tired for this :P
<xukun> Tuxicity, even with that soureces list I get failed errors with apt-get update
<mike_douglas> watching the new Family Guy (it leaked to bt). There back :'( (tears of joy)
<shinu> LISP: i meant the command to switch off gdm at runlevel 2(<=if i remember well)
<T6> re hi
<LISP> me go to bed...anyway why switch off? better not start it at all..
<Tuxicity> xukun, just updated, no errors
<Tuxicity> xukun, you are running Hoary?
<xukun> Tuxicity, yes
<Vixus> Hmm, digikam won't detect my camera... Ubuntu won't detect my camera...
<Vixus> only Windows detects my camera >:|
<AbeX> hello
<AbeX> ;] 
<dazzed> is anyone good with italian
<dazzed> who wants to translate a wiki?
<Tuxicity> dazzed, ask on #ubuntu-it
<Vixus> Crappy windows, gotta go back to it always.
<Vixus> Cause ubuntu won't do the magic! :D
<dazzed> Tuxicity: good idea
<pmjdebruijn> is it possible / wise to use debian kernel to update ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> i want to run 2.6.11 (without compiling, it's a slow machine)
<Tuxicity> xukun, what's an error like?
<Tuxicity> xukun, which repo fails?
<xukun> Tuxicity, http://www.pastebin.com/275215
<Vixus> well, see ya.
* Vixus goes back to windaz.
<AbeX> can you help me? :) i want to install ubuntu on the computer, where now windows is installed, can i do it and use after installation both operation systems ?
<locomorto> pmjdebruijn if you want 2.6.11 go to breezy
<Cshell> I am trying to boot with ubuntu from cd....it starts and i type live or just hit enter and it goes through the boot process then goes back to the same screen any ideas
<Vixus> AbeX: Yes, like I have to.
<pmjdebruijn> locomorto: you mean a full update, entirely to breezy, or just the kernel?
<Vixus> AbeX: Resize the windows partition, create a new empty parition, install ubuntu on that partition BE CAREFUL!!
<p88> hi does bash_completion need to be executable?
<locomorto> full update
<locomorto> you ight want to wait a while untill its not SO crazy
<daile> p88: I think so, must be executable
<daile> p88: for command completion
<daile> :)
<p88> ok
<xukun> Tuxicity, did you got that/
<pmjdebruijn> locomorto: right... hmmmm :(
<Cshell> can anyone help me with booting ubuntu from cd?
<locomorto> yes
<Tuxicity> xukun, yep. make sure your firewall isnt blocking it?
<locomorto> have you changed the bios Cshell?
<locomorto> wait i saw the message above
<AbeX> Vixus i already have second partition, but it is not empty (there is my video collection), can i install ubuntu here and save my data ? :)
<locomorto> is this the live CD or install CD?
<pmjdebruijn> Cshell: with some BIOSses, you can press ESC to get a 'boot from' list....
<xukun> Tuxicity, I dont have one
<Cshell> live cd....i get the ubuntu startup screen...but when i hit enter...it uncompresses then goes back to same scree
<Tuxicity> AbeX, well you need an empty partition
<xukun> this is most strange
<xukun> rrrrrrr
<AbeX> empty? ok, thanks
<dazzed> hey...whats eating gilbert grape?
<XplOzIon> ok QUestion: I just formated an hdd (used gparter) and mounted it. but the hdd seems to be blocked or somerhing and i canot create folder or copy on it. why is that?
<dazzed> XplOzIon: did u make format it into ext2 or 3?
<dazzed> XplOzIon: or did u just format it...cuz if u did that its unallocated space...u need to format it into something like ext2or3 which is linux filesystem
<XplOzIon> ext3
<dazzed> XplOzIon: well i use 2 so try 2 lol :/ dunno whatelse to say
<XplOzIon> lol ok
<XplOzIon> let me try
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, mounted as read-only??
<XplOzIon> hmm well i used sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /mnt/data
<XplOzIon> chmod -R 777 /mnt/data/
<Choubaka> -_-
<Choubaka> never chmod -R 777 anything
<XplOzIon> no? why?
<Choubaka> it'll make everyone able to rm -rf your data.
<Tuxicity> Choubaka, tell him how to access it 1st
<Choubaka> anyone with access to your computer that is
<XplOzIon> noone uses this pc but me
<Choubaka> It's still a bit stupid. But never mind
<Choubaka> tell -o umask=022 to mount
<Choubaka> that should work.
<XplOzIon> ok
<HiddenWolf> Can someone tell me how I can force the order in which my sound devices are loaded?
<XplOzIon> so if not -R 777 what then?
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, 755
<Choubaka> or 750
<dazzed> dont 777
<dazzed> do like 750
<XplOzIon> that way azureus will be able to make folders?
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, 755 = others can read, not modify
<Choubaka> XplOzIon: hmm.
<Choubaka> what filesystem is it?
<XplOzIon> ext3
<dazzed> ext3
<Choubaka> you could do umask=002 too
<Choubaka> oh, hmm
<Valentin-> why is it not possible for me to edit my sources.list?
<Choubaka> then you don't even need umask.
<Choubaka> :P
<XplOzIon> =/
<XplOzIon> you confusing me :P
<Choubaka> just mount it as normal and give it permissions with chmod
<Choubaka> :P
<Tuxicity> Valentin-, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shinu> so can anyone help me switch off gdm at startup? :D
<XplOzIon> what kind of? 755? 750?
<Choubaka> XplOzIon: who owns the /mnt/data dir?
<dazzed> shinu: ...why?
<XplOzIon> shinu, need to set autolog user
<XplOzIon> me
<Choubaka> your user?
<XplOzIon> hmm i think
<XplOzIon> how can i check that?
<Choubaka> check with ls -ld /dir/name
<shinu> dazzed: cause i want text login? :)
<XplOzIon> ok
<dazzed> shinu: good reason lol ... i did it once on accident i couldnt tell you how to do it
<AvvY|brb> how do i find a list of all the partitions on my hdd's in ubuntu?
<shinu> XplOzIon: do you know a command that allows you to manage services that start at different runlevels?
<shinu> dazzed: :)
<dazzed> shinu: but u know it does the X-login
<dazzed> not just text console style
<shinu> dazzed: someone told me yesterday how to do it but i forgot -.-
<Choubaka> shinu: update-rc.d
<Choubaka> :p
<shinu> xD
<Tuxicity> AvvY, df
<AvvY> Tuxicity: na, i need to see ones which arent mounted, such as my ntfs partitions and such.
<Choubaka> XplOzIon: so?
<XplOzIon> root owns it drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2005-04-24 06:37 /mnt/data/
<Choubaka> ok, so it's owned by root, not you.
<barney> Avvy: try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<barney> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb if youv'e got another one.
<Choubaka> XplOzIon: are there any files in the data dir?
<XplOzIon> Choubaka, tips on where shoul i mount hdd just for downloads?.. no its empty
<Choubaka> ok
<AvvY> barney: excellent! thanx
<Choubaka> XplOzIon: so sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /mnt/data
<Choubaka> then the dir will be yours!
<Choubaka> also, you might want to add it in fstab.
<AvvY> what should be the full fstab line for the swap mount point?
<XplOzIon> Choubaka, yeah i was reading the man, i need to add it
<XplOzIon> so when i boot its already mounted right?
<Choubaka> yeah
<Choubaka> AvvY: /dev/hdXn none swap sw 0 0
<XplOzIon> whats the fstab file to edit?
<HiddenWolf> How do I see the order in which my sound cards load?
<Choubaka> XplOzIon: /etc/fstab :)
<barney> /etc/fstab
<XplOzIon> damn im such a noob
<XplOzIon> asking stupid things
<topyli> hrm. dictd startup script is b0rken somehow
<AvvY> choubaka: would this work: /dev/sda6	swap	none	sw     0    0
<barney> i'ts only stupid once you know it. All system-wide config files are normally in /etc/.
<black_Nightmare> any of you know about laptop video?
<AvvY> <mount point> = swap? yeah?
<XplOzIon> barney, ok thanks
<Tuxicity> AvvY, no Type
<Tuxicity> AvvY, Mount Point = none
<black_Nightmare> or maybe I guess not :p
<AvvY> then how will it know it is the swap partition?
<Tuxicity> AvvY, Type = swap
<Turtlewind> a dumb question about USB disks:
<Tuxicity> black_Nightmare, it sounds like an interesting video :O
<Turtlewind> I have a USB drive that Linux doesn't detect, although Windows 2k/XP and MacOSX find it automatically
<barney> XplOzIon: if you didn't know that, you could type 'locate fstab' to find it.
<XplOzIon> what goes on option dump and pass? in the fstab config?
<black_Nightmare> tux...well the question is...
<AvvY> oh ok. and options =sw? what does sw do?
<Turtlewind> I've been told that I can mount it manually
<XplOzIon> barney, thanks i do know about locate :)
<Turtlewind> but the MAN files for the mount command are pretty arcane
<black_Nightmare> think a laptop wouldn't mind if a mini-pci graphic card was installed? (if its on whitelist that is)
<black_Nightmare> seem like a weird question I know but then still...
<Tuxicity> AvvY, no idea. it's like that ;)
<Turtlewind> so can someone give me a simple summary of how to mount a USB drive that Ubuntu doesn't find on its own?
<AvvY> Tuxicity: lol, not a problem :)
<Choubaka> AvvY: no, mountpoint is none
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, not sure at all, but i'll try...
<AvvY> Choubaka: yeah, i got it sorted. thanx :)
<Turtlewind> (to make matters more complicated, I'm at work at the moment and so don't have my PC in front of me, but I can mail the logs of this to myself)
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, goto System --> System --> Device Manager
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, find your HDD in the list of devices on the left
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, click on it
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, in the right pane, select the Advanced tab
<Turtlewind> yep, I'm following you so far
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, check what block device it is e.g. /dev/hda
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, BTW I am not familiar with USB drives, so im just guessing... but it might work
<AvvY> what terminal command do i need to edit GRUB?
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, ok now you know it's called /dev/hda or something
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, open the terminal (console) and type this...
<kellemelle> #ubuntu-nl
<kakakeke_> salu
<kakakeke_> tt le
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, sudo mkdir /media/my_usb_drive
<kakakeke_> monde
<Tuxicity> kakakeke_, salut
<kakakeke_> bien ou koi ??
<kellemelle> #ubuntu-nl
<onno> Hello, I got a small problem... Apache always asks after phtml... What should I change to the apache conf to accept Php
<Turtlewind> tuxicity: yep, I'm still following you
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, sudo mount -t usbfs /dev/hda /media/my_usb_drive
<kakakeke_> do you speak french
<XplOzIon> whats gkrell for?
<kakakeke_> anno
<kakakeke_> ??
<Tuxicity> kakakeke_, I do
<kakakeke_> yes
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, giving system stats like temperature, etc
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, is it on the repos?
<Tuxicity> kakakeke_, bonjour :)
<xorg> I'm trying to play streaming audio using mplayer I get error message ":[AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"  what can I do to solve it?
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, ya i think
<kakakeke_> bonjour
<kakakeke_> ;-)
<Turtlewind> Tuxicity - thanks a lot!
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, as ive said, never tested myself,
<kakakeke_> il  parti
<kakakeke_> anno
<kakakeke_> c dommage
<Tuxicity> kakakeke_, hein qui?
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, so 1)find out how the device is called
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, and 2) mount it - the type is usbfs
<Tuxicity> Turtlewind, and you're welcome, friend :)
<xorg> I'm trying to play streaming audio using mplayer I get error message ":[AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"  what can I do to solve it?
<Plexys> hi, does anyone know a program that allows file access to my ubuntu system through a browser?
<kakakeke_> plexys fo parler francais
<xorg> Plexys: nautilus?
<kakakeke_> sinon on compren rien
<locomorto> Plexys: Look a FreeNX i think
<Plexys> sorry, i meant remote access heh
<locomorto> or SSH
<Tuxicity> kakakeke_, en fait ce canal est anglais
<kakakeke_> a oui*
<kakakeke_> je me sui tromp
<kakakeke_> c vrai
<Tuxicity> kakakeke_, voir #ubuntu-fr
<kakakeke_> wai
<kakakeke_> jy sui
<infie> Anyone know how to set up a dual-head thingummy with the two screens distinct virtual screens
<fresko> i've got a problem
<infie> rather than one big wide screen?
<fresko> i need to know how to boot a windowsxp partition in grub
<Jimmothy> what's the name of a ubuntu cd burning program that's installed straight off?
<Tuxicity> infie, ATI / nvidia?
<infie> in this case matrox
<fresko> because i introduce it in menu.lst
<Tuxicity> infie, :X
<infie> but I would have though the card wouldn't have mattered
<fresko> but i can boot it up
<infie> :X?
<fresko> but i can't boot it up
<XplOzIon> i cant find out how to set a sound theme :(
<Tuxicity> infie, dont know nothing about matrox, sry
<topyli> Jimmothy: the one embedded in nautilus
<Tuxicity> infie, xinerama, i think
<infie> to set up as one wide virtual screen, I fiddled with xorg.conf rather than with drivers
<infie> I'm using xinerama
<infie> and it works fine
<infie> just trying to have a screen bound to a virtual desktop
<infie> rather than both bound to one wide virtual desktop
<shinu> A
<shinu> what program lets me manage my services at startup?
<topyli> shinu: update-rc.d
<shinu> topyli: any other one? :D
<topyli> shinu: or sysv-rc-conf for a more interactive approach
<kellemelle> #ubuntu-de
<xorg> shinu: rcconf
<shinu> topyli: i dont have that command. did i have to apt-get something?
<shinu> xorg: i dont have that either :(
<Jimmothy> topyli: how?
<Tuxicity> infie, you could use "xorgconfig" to help you, but backup your xorg.conf before
<topyli> shinu: yes. sysv-rc-conf :)
<xorg> sudo apt-get install rcconf
<shinu> YES!
<topyli> Jimmothy: open file manager, choose cd-creator from the Places menu. drag your files there and burn away
<shinu> topyli: thanks a lot! thats the one ive been looking for! youre a god!!! :D
<shinu> xorg: thanks :) ill check rcconf as well
<topyli> Jimmothy: that's data only
<Plexys> anyone have experience with installing webmin?
<Jimmothy> how about audio?
<topyli> shinu: no problem. deity status seems to come easy these days :)
<Tuxicity> Jimmothy, install GnomeBaker
<topyli> Jimmothy: then you need a more capable burner. gnometoaster or graveman perhaps
<shinu> topyli: :)
<topyli> Jimmothy: gnomebaker like Tuxicity says
<Jimmothy> i installed gnomabaker and it hangs on start up
<Tuxicity> Jimmothy, see installation instuctions on ubuntuguide.org
<Jimmothy> ok
<xorg> hello I've been trying to play an mp3 file using mplayer I get this error: "[AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy" no audio output? what should I do?
<iluciv> what resolution settings are good for average tv??
<shinu> thanks again for the help, bye :D
<iluciv> I've got display working (ontv but its huge and black and white
<Jimmothy> everytime i try open gnomebaker i get "application has quit unexpectedly"
<Turtlewind> iluciv - black and white could be because you have it set to NTSC when you have a PAL TV (or vice versa)
<HiddenWolf> Is there someone here who knows a lot about thunderbird?
<topyli> Jimmothy: i've had that too in the past but works on this box. no idea what fails, it only affects a selected elite group of people :)
<Jimmothy> odd
<xorg> Is Ubuntu known for sound card problems I keep getting this playing audio:  [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp
<topyli> Jimmothy: graveman might work better for you. the gnomebaker problem is old and AFAIK unsolved
<Jimmothy> installed graveman, and seems to be working ok so far
<Jimmothy> gah, i get an error as i click write
<markuman> are there any other Font packages besides the larabie fonts ???
<Jimmothy> something involving null
<topyli> xorg: sounds more like a busy device
<xorg> yes possibly
<topyli> Jimmothy: hrm.
<Goonie> Can ubuntu update drivers automatically?
<Kamping_Kaiser> goonie. linux doesnt have drivers as such
<Kamping_Kaiser> it has kernel modules
<xorg> I've tried disabling alsa daemon
<topyli> Kamping_Kaiser: sure it does. some modules are drivers, some are not
<topyli> xorg: try killing esd first if it's running
<xorg> ok
<xorg> just top -> kill pid?
<topyli> yes, or killall esd
<Goonie> Kamping_Kaiser~ yes well.. you know what I mean.. the ipw2200 "driver" that got installed by default in hoary is 0.19 and it's known to be bugged... I don't know how to completely uninstall it and compile the 1.03 version
<xorg> thanks
<topyli> Jimmothy: next candidate is the distinguished xcdroast. never fails if your system can burn cds at all
<xorg> topyli: that worked brilliant
<topyli> xorg: do you want to use esd?
<xorg> how do I stop esd starting in the first place
<topyli> xorg: system -> preferences -> sound. untick the daemon thingy
<Goonie> can anyone tell me how to uninstall ipw2200 completely?
<xorg> i'll try that
<topyli> xorg: then go to "multimedia systems selector" and change the gnome apps to use alsa instead of esd
<barney> Any ideas why an internal Intel536EP modem is not responding, after bulding & installing the driver?
<xorg> great thanks topyli
<Tuxicity> barney, random ideas: conflicting drivers; module not loaded in proper order; out of ideas sry :>
<topyli> xorg: but now you don't hear system sounds while listening to something else
<topyli> like mail or chat notifications
<Tuxicity> topyli, if he is not using ESD, is he using ALSA then? or OSS?
<xorg> yes
<barney> Tuxicity: Do you think it could confilct with the nvidia driver? Should I move the intel lien up in modules.conf?
<larsrohdin> hi, im having troubles watching fullscreen in ogle...does someone know anything about that?
<topyli> Tuxicity: it's a choice to make. i'd go for alsa, it's the 21th century :)
<xorg> I think alsa & esd where started by default
<iluciv> Turtlewind: I seem to have iut set to the right setting in xorg.conf "PAL-B" any other ideas and why is the picture so dam mlarge
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if its possible to manually set the mobile cpu speed in a P3/700?
<topyli> Tuxicity: ubuntu uses oss through an alsa layer anyway
<black_Nightmare> its for an ibm T20 laptop
<Tuxicity> topyli, oh it was a question, not a comment. can ALSA do audio mixing(i think it is the right term)?
<topyli> Tuxicity: dunno, it's being worked on but don't know the status
<xorg> thanks chaps you guys rock & Ubuntu is brilliant
<topyli> Tuxicity: would be nice, we could get rid of daemons
<Tuxicity> topyli, well, i mean playing more than 1 sound at once?
<topyli> exactly
<Tuxicity> topyli, oh got it now
<topyli> i think it still relies on harware these days, ie my sb128 won't do that
<topyli> Tuxicity: so we have these darn daemons, each worse than the other
<mishof> Q: how am i supposed to open a chm file ? :O
<Tuxicity> topyli, my card has full-duplex...
<topyli> Tuxicity: then you might get lucky
<Turtlewind> iluciv - Google tells me that the PAL resolution is 720 x 486. Perhaps you need to change your desktop resolution to match that?
<Turtlewind> (that's just a guess; I've never connected a linux box to a TV before)
<xiaogil> hotplug doesn't work at the boot, it stops the boot process, i have to type Ctrl+C to keep on booting, and then the internet doesn't work, what should i do to solve this problem ?
<Turtlewind> oh, except with Geexbox, but that's already set up for it
<Tuxicity> mishof, xchm
<topyli> mishof: nobody knows what sort of file that is. filenames don't necessarily tell much on linux
<Tuxicity> mishof, though it sounds like a Micro$oft Compiled Help file
<mishof> on google it says compiled html
<Tuxicity> mishof, which you can view with xchm
<mishof> yeah i try it right now
<poningru> what is the bonobo-activation-server?
<rejser> Anyone that can do some kernel install support (not custom kernel, just apt-get install)
<mishof> Tuxicity, thanks it works :-)
<Tuxicity> mishof, thank the author of xchm ;)
<drcoded> hi all
<drcoded> I need some littel help with shorewall
<Tuxicity> drcoded, hey
<drcoded> I have setup iu
<drcoded> iy
<drcoded> it , and read theree manual
<drcoded> I can ping from computer B into linux computer A
<drcoded> and I also did the NAT option in shorewall.conf
<drcoded> but still I cant get into the internet from computer B
<infiel> anyone know how to switch between displays on a dual head setup?
<infiel> non-ximerama
<XplOzIon> can someone help me installing an bmp plugin called docklet?
<XplOzIon> damn mp3 sounds soooooo much better in linux!
<infiel> sound is sound xpl0zIon
<infiel> sounds the same wherever
<XplOzIon> naw
<AvvY> mp3 is shite, u should use ogg vorbis
<Tuxicity> infiel, no no nooo!
<XplOzIon> :P
<XplOzIon> he know im right
<hunger> Is there something like debian/sid in ubuntu? How can I switch to that?
<mjr> infiel, umm, even with non-xinerama dual head X setups you should be able to just move the cursor from a screen to another
<mjr> hunger, it's currently breezy; in the usual way
<XplOzIon> so can anyone help me to install that plugin?
<topyli> infiel: everything feels better in linux, be it sound or whatever :)
<Turtlewind> mp3 is shite, u should use ogg vorbis  <-- when my MP3 player starts being able to play Ogg, I will start ripping my CDs in that format
<Turtlewind> before that, it's MP3 all the way
<hunger> mjr: Ah! That was dead the last time I tried. Thanks!
<AvvY> Turtlewind: thats why u dont buy a iPod, and u go for an iriver player which can play ogg vorbis ;)
* mjr wonders about trying out a breezy chroot
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, check BMP website for installing plugins
<infiel> I don't want a iPod for the reason that I keep my music collection in ogg format
<ulisse> I'm here again, I have a problem installing a second LAN card on my PC
<infiel> the backups of my music cds
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, i am.. but im kinda confused
<ulisse> when I put in the card, I am unable to connect neither to the router nor to the LAN
<hunger> Yahoo! gcc 4 in breezy:-)
<ulisse> with ifup --verbose eth0 I get something like: "pump -i eth0" and then "failed"
<ulisse> eth0 is connected to the router with DHCP, eth1 to the lan wint a fixed IP
<XplOzIon> stupid german!.. gotta call my dad to translate lol!
<infiel> hunger: its all about tcc :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> er?
<hunger> infiel: tcc?
<St0n3-C0l> hm...
<St0n3-C0l> who prefers Slackware over Archlinux ;)
<topyli> slackers do
<AvvY> lol
<St0n3-C0l> Archlinux system is like debian
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<topyli> exactly, and not much like slack :)
<larsrohdin> what is the best program for playing dvd:s? both discs and .iso files...
<St0n3-C0l> slack is stable ;)
<St0n3-C0l> eh
<St0n3-C0l> :>
<St0n3-C0l> Slackware beats archlinux here ?
<tck_> yeah but wheres the 64bit support
<St0n3-C0l> ask Patrick
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<larsrohdin> what is the best program for playing dvd:s? both discs and .iso files... anyone?
<St0n3-C0l> i don't have dvd-rom
<St0n3-C0l> ;p
<larsrohdin> aawww
* XplOzIon getting angry!
* mjr uses totem-xine, don't know about iso file support (though mounting and playing vobs would work)
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, maybe xine?
<St0n3-C0l> getting angry for ?
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, it didnt have support for dvd-iso it said... ive tried totem-xine and it worked but it was laggy
<XplOzIon> damn plugin and my noobish skill! cant install it (talking about docklet plugin for bmp)
<gds> hi everybody
<XplOzIon> hi
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, cant you just put it in some /plugin folder?
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, the best ive used was Ogle, but for some reason it wont show fullscreen anymore... do you know anything about that?
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: I wanna install slackware and archlinux..confused :p
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, im on it
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, if i do tar -xxxx filename.tar /folder/folder it will extrack files to that folder??
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, tar -xvvzf
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, if it's tar.gz
<Jefis> How to transfer files via ssh ?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, edit usr/share/ogle/oglerc
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, edit /usr/share/ogle/oglerc
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, ok ill try...
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, its a tar.bz2
<Riddell> Jefis: sco myfile myuser@mybox.example:
<Jefis> this for uploading/downloading?
<Jefis> :)
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, edit how? what line?=)
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, find <fullscreen>no</fullscreen>
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, change to yes
<larsrohdin> yeah, but thats the same as pressing "F"... the window gets big but the movie is still small...
<nydust> is there any alternatives to adobe illustrator?
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: one system is quite enough. you don't gain much by supporting two systems, just extra work
<XplOzIon> larsrohdin, heh i got same problem as you using mplayer. i coulndt fix it
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, i had the same problem in mplayer but then i added zoom_yes to the config file...
<larsrohdin> XplOzIon, =) try that
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, tar -xvvjf
<topyli> Jefis: scp is the command actuallly, not sco. it works both ways
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: I know...but I'm confused in Archlinux's package management system and Slackware's stability
<St0n3-C0l> i've used Slackware before...
<St0n3-C0l> 9.1 and 10.0
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: install debian or ubuntu if you want apt
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<St0n3-C0l> hahaha
<Jefis> can somebody help me, with connecting mobile to my box (siemens cx65 via USB data cable)
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: I use ubuntu :P
<St0n3-C0l> my dear...thats why I'm here
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<topyli> isn't arch a downgrade then?
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, can you tell me the cmd to change the owner of a user again please? im writing everything from now on :P
<St0n3-C0l> topyli: really ??
<gds> How can I find a channel where they speak in english?
<topyli> on irc? theres no such channel
<larsrohdin> gds, we speak english...
<gds> topyli, yes, I want to learn english
<Jimmothy> haha
<Tuxicity> XplOzIon, sudo chown -R username:username /dir/file
<HiddenWolf> Is there a support channel for thunderbird somewhere?
<gds> Jimmothy, ahahah
<XplOzIon> Tuxicity, thank you!
<gds> larsrohdin, you always speak about linux here
<Jefis> can somebody help me, with connecting mobile to my box (siemens cx65 via USB data cable)
<topyli> gds: here you'll learn a non-language that resembles english sometimes, and the rest is unix system calls :)
<gds> topyli, you're right :-) Can you suggest me some channel?
<nydust> how can i open psd files in linux?
<topyli> St0n3-C0l: hey, apparently arch is not a debian thingy after all
<scizzo> nydust: isn't that photoshop format?
<larsrohdin> gds, yeah, its a ubuntu-channel...
<scizzo> nydust: in that case GIMP has support to open them
<nydust> scizzo, not my gimp
<gds> larsrohdin, off course... :-)
<Delph> HiddenWolf: check the mozilla site, they probably have an ircd somewhere.
<scizzo> nydust: you need to get the non-free one
<scizzo> nydust: because it is a format that is not open source an stuff like that
<nydust> scizzo, non free gimp?
<scizzo> yes
<scizzo> nydust: or the lib for it
<admx> really
<topyli> gds: i don't know. i'm only on tech channels really. some general discussion channels may mind their language more. but on irc, the official language is bad english really
<scizzo> nydust: did you compile GIMP?
<smouche> also known as "bad English".
<nydust> scizzo, no use that one that came with ubuntu
<scizzo> nydust: then look for the one in universe
<scizzo> nydust: or multiverse
<gds> ok topyli , thank you
<nydust> scizzo, WHERE???
<scizzo> nydust: in synaptic
<nydust> aha
<admx> I'm using Gnome's  netapplet to monitor wireless networks. Does anyone use a better app to do this? Tried but failed to get NetworkMonitor to work with Ubuntu 5.04
<scizzo> nydust: remember that PSD is hard to support
<scizzo> nydust: CMYK stuff might not work and so on
<markuman> where are the packages whitch i installed with syaptic?
<markuman> /usr/share/...???
<scizzo> nydust: and if you really want to edit PSD files it is hard depending on how it is build up
<scizzo> nydust: and also remember that PS != GIMP
<nydust> scizzo, oki, i just need to open a file, and look at it.. Its strane cause a opensource project has the install manual on a psd file
<scizzo> nydust: look for a library that is called libpsd or something then
<nydust> thanks
<Harpi> hi everybody...i have a small matter... when i boot my computer it at a step over 2/3 times... i have written the steps which are "-Cleaning up ifupdown -calculating module dependencies -loading modules" and then it is freezed, i can't do anything just reboot ... do u have any idea ?
<scizzo> if you want gif support in GIMP as a good example then I think you need non-free of GIMP
<admx> Does anyone know if there are any good books dealing with Ubuntu?
<Jefis> can somebody help me, with connecting mobile to my box (siemens cx65 via USB data cable)
<LinuxJones> admx, a recent Debian book should be ok for most stuff
<LinuxJones> admx, I don't know of any Ubuntu books atm
<DXT> admx: ever tried man-pages? :-)
<Harpi> nobody has already seen my prob
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, hey
<topyli> admx install the debian documentation packages with synaptic. debian-reference and apt-howto at least
<admx> LinuxJones do you know any good titles. Yes I use Man pages
<Kinsei> I just accidentally killed grub and man it's a pain to put back (I gave up)
<scizzo> admx: I think you can follow a lot of the Debian books to handle ubuntu
<admx> thanks topyli I will give them a look
<nydust> One more problem, I have installed mysql-client and mysql-server with apache2 modules ect.. But my mamboserver install says that i dosent have mysql support.. What can the problem bee?
<nydust> be
<LinuxJones> admx, I think there is a new Debian Bible but I'm not sure how old it is
<admx> cool
<scizzo> nydust: sounds like a missing lib you need....I don't think the headers are comming with those packages...
<admx> I'll also head to the book store to look for it
<topyli> i think it deals with upgrading potato to woody with the new "apt" system :)
<Harpi> well...
<LinuxJones> admx, Debian Bible is excellent I had a very old copy a few years back :)
<scizzo> nydust: the headers are often placed in the libprogram-dev packages
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, hey?
<nydust> scizzo, thanks
<scizzo> nydust: it could also be the mysql-common package
<admx> I'll check Boarders and B&N
<nydust> scizzo, common package is installed, so i will try to install the dev package
<alex> hi all
<LinuxJones> admx, it should be easy to buy online as well
<admx> true
<LinuxJones> alex, hiya
<Harpi> nobody have any idea...??
<rejser> anyone that have an idea why I can't apt-get install linux-k7 (it ends with error, and if I reboot I get Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0),  mkinitrd can't make initrd.img
<scizzo> nydust: it sounds like a missing package anyway...
<alex> hi LinuxHones
<alex> hi LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> :)
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, hey what?
<Kinsei> if I install a new kernel, will it also put itself in the grub menu?
<iluciv> is nvtv a module???
<nydust> I want too thank you all... UBUNTU community rocks. And i have gone from windows to ubuntu and has been using it for 4 weeks now, and i will not look back.
<theD3viL> i installed kernel-image and headers, now what ?
<St0n3-C0l> nydust: Thankyou :>
<alex> wow, nydust, i did move 3 weeks ago, it's cool, isn't it?
<rejser> Kinsei: if everything goes alright it will
<jazzka> is it possible to use a gdesklet to see if a gmail acount has new mail?
<Kinsei> rejser: I had to uninstall grub and install lilo to get my machine to boot, but now I'd like to fix it properly back to how it was.
<St0n3-C0l> it is
<St0n3-C0l> :P
<St0n3-C0l> get gdesklets-data
<St0n3-C0l> or http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<jazzka> St0n3-C0l, ok, but which gdesklet?
<rejser> Kinsei: install grub aagain?
<nydust> alex, yeah... I use this lap top. As an office computer at my office, so i will soon switch all the computers to ubuntu. Thats 25 clients, then we are windows free.
<Kinsei> I can install it, and run update-grub and grub-install
<nydust> and we will save alot of money..
<larsrohdin> nydust, Nice;)
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, hey please type "xvinfo | grep adaptors" in terminal
* Jefis is away: I'm busy
* Jefis is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Kinsei> when I boot I just get an error about the kernel file being not found
<Kinsei> lilo however works
<nydust> I was so tierd of virus, and i use tre - four ahou
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, no adaptors present
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, OH OH
<nydust> ahours every week on removing virus on the clients
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, sounds bad=)
<rejser> Kinsei: how do /boot/grub/menu.lst look?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, that's why Ogle does not fullscreen
<nydust> just that are 450$ saved per week ;)
<larsrohdin> ok... so what do i do...
<Kinsei> rejser: it's never changed since I installed
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, video card? nvidia or ati?
<larsrohdin> ati
<alex> nydust, i own 2 computers, i only changed my laptop to ubuntu
<nydust> thats alot of beer
<nydust> nice
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, did you install the binary driver (fglrx) ?
<larsrohdin> yes
<rejser> Kinsei: have you looked if it seems alright?
<engie> Hi. I've installed gnome-phone-manager. What pin do I enter on my phone when I connect to it with my PC?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, hmm 3d accel works?
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, how do i know that?
<Kinsei> it looks fine to me, but it's a fairly confusing file
<nydust> scizzo, i use mysql 4.1 do you thing i shuld try 4.0?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, type in terminal "glxinfo | grep direct"
<larsrohdin> direct rendering: Yes
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, that's fine
<nydust> nydust = new idiot on norwegian ;)
<nydust> ups wrong channel
<nydust> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<nydust> Its just one thing i really miss on linux. And its a CRM program..
<St0n3-C0l> CRM ?
<nydust> www.superoffice.com
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, so... whats next?
<nydust> St0n3-C0l, look at thet link
<membreya> with the man-db in cron.daily, do I need to worry about dangling symlink messages?
<nydust> St0n3-C0l, Customor releasionship manager
<nydust> St0n3-C0l, its a neat software to keep track on you costumers...
<St0n3-C0l> hm..
<St0n3-C0l> what type of relationship :P
<nydust> St0n3-C0l, pure biz ;)
<nydust> St0n3-C0l, you can use it too keep trach on your dates too
<nydust> ;)
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<membreya> my GOD that's poor english nydust
<nydust> but i think the good old blackbook do the jobb
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, confusion, lol
<larsrohdin> lol... yeah i usually cause that...
<nydust> membreya, sorry
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, im searching for the solution...
<nydust> St0n3-C0l, you can use it to keep track on your date's to
<nydust> membreya, betther?
* membreya cringes
<cusco> hi
<bet0x> Hello all :d
<cusco> is there any wma to ogg/mp3/wav converter?
<bet0x> waza dudesssssss
<cusco> please
<membreya> bet0x: ...any relation to botox?
<cusco> hi bet0x
<bet0x> no
<bet0x> Im "AlberT" or "Alberto"
<cusco> Alberto is a common name here in Portugal
<bet0x> im from Argentina
<bet0x> :)
<Tuxicity> cusco, transcode
<Tuxicity> cusco, it's mostly for video, maybe it does wma...?
<bet0x> my name its a "Real name"
<bet0x> im noble
<bet0x> :p
<Tuxicity> cusco, my mistake, transcode is for audio and video
<membreya> cusco: http://www.linux.com/howtos/MP3-CD-Burning/audio.shtml
<guruff> lool; can anyone help me with setting up services that are startet at boot ?
<iluciv> membreya: know much about nvtv??
<membreya> none
<membreya> i dont use it
<iluciv> damm
<Airo> hmm, is there a ppc specific ubuntu channel?
<membreya> i just use twinview
<membreya> like a real man
<smouche> cuzco -- here's a "free GPL'd" program that claims ability to reencode mp3/ogg/wma to mp3/ogg:
<smouche> http://www.mbox.wz.cz/
<iluciv> meh
<smouche> I haven't tried it though
* iluciv flexs
<iluciv> I got it working sorta just black and white display that to big for the tv
<membreya> unflex then little man :P
<smouche> oops sorry cusco, I mispelled your nick -- look at this page:  http://www.mbox.wz.cz/
<Tuxicity> cusco, sudo apt-get install gtranscode
<membreya> why not just use the link I provided, it lets you do it all from the command line
<Bhodi> 'afternoon
<Tuxicity> membreya, transcode is command-line, gtranscode graphical
<smouche> wow, membreya, didn't know mplayer could do conversion... cool
<membreya> now I just have to install it to test it :P
<iluciv> LOL
<Bhodi> does anyone have tips on getting sound to work with a soundblaster live card?
<iluciv> sorry was away
<mjr> Bhodi, should work out of the box
<mjr> Bhodi, if you have an onboard sound in addition, it might be used by default
<Bhodi> mjr: I thought so to but it doesn't :(
<Bhodi> mjr: i do have onboard sound but i can't find a place to select the one i want
<membreya> just did the test, it converts perfectly :)
<guruff> anyone has an idea about what services are critically needed for ubuntu; like if i have a low profile machine do i need lvm or evms <- and what are those ?
<Kinsei> lvm is logical volume manager and I'm fairly sure you don't need it
<membreya> Bhodi: you need to disable the onboard sound in your BIOS
<guruff> Kinsei; what about evms ?
<Kinsei> no idea
<Bhodi> membreya: can give that a try, thnx
<john__> What does it mean: /dev/hdb1 has been mounted 30 times without being checked.
<membreya> john_: it means that you've rebooted 30 times
<smouche> membreya, which does, the  command line or gtranscode?
<membreya> and it needs to fsck it
<membreya> smouche: the command line
<membreya> with mplayer
<membreya> it creates a file called audiodump.wav
<smouche> good.  nice to put mplayer to good use, thanks
<john__> okay. How can I check it?
<membreya> bear in mind, you can't convert a file that has spaces :P
<membreya> john_: what do you mean how can you check? your system tells you :P
<john__> It doesen't matter. It checks it by itself anyway.
<davix> if i manually installed a program, how can i make a link for it in the gdm <applications -> other> menu?
<Bhodi> membreya: disabling onboard in bios did the trick, thnx!
<membreya> Bhodi: np..it's a known problem with SB and onboard :)
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, found anything yet?
<stephen_> HI. I'm running hoary on a nforce2 based athlon system with a geforce 6600 gt board. Every so often (couple of hours or so I guess) X completely locks up
<stephen_> I can SSH in and I see that the xorg log sais AUDIT: Sun Apr 24 14:11:28 2005: 6254 X: client 38 rejected from local host. What could cause this?
<stephen_> My puter is unusable, I have to hit the power button to shut it down. CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE doesn't work.
<membreya> stephen_: can you still move the mouse?
<stephen_> membreya: Yes
<stephen_> Everything redraws underneath it fine
<membreya> stephen_: disabled renderaccel in your xorg.conf
<membreya> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7183
<stephen_> Is it better to run the nvidia drivers?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, somehow related to fglrx, xv... vague, i know
<larsrohdin> hmmm...
<Kinsei> that also happens to me; it's extremely infuriating
<Kinsei> but it seems to have stopped now that I added a certain line to xorg.conf
<membreya> stephen_: doesn't make a different really
<Kinsei>         Option          "NvAgp" "1"
<Kinsei> in the Device section
<Kinsei> fyi disabling renderaccel didn't solve it for me
<membreya> Kinsei: that just tells xorg to use nvagp
<Toinou> hey salut :)
<membreya> renderaccel fixed it for me
<stephen_> will try renderaccel
<stephen_> Thanks
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, i am installing fglrx on my box right now. i'll be back in a few moments
<Toinou> Petite question : J'ai XP sur mon PC et je voudrais avoir un linux dans les heures qui viennent, quelles tapes de dois suivre ?
<stephen_> (Am running standard ubuntu drivers btw)
<larsrohdin> ok, thanks for taking time...
<Kinsei> stephen_: check dmesg for a line about nvagp when the problem happens
<Tuxicity> Toinou, #ubuntu-fr
<trygvebw> Hi, which package is dh_make in?
<geewz> heya, can anyone help this NooB with gpg key stuff/
<geewz> ?
<membreya> stephen_: are you running nvidia or nv
<stephen_> membreya: nv
<Toinou> tks Tuxicity
<membreya> hmmmmm v.odd
<Tuxicity> Toinou, de rien
<stephen_> membreya: Does nv do accelerated rendering?
<membreya> not well.
<stephen_> I'll try the nvidia drivers
<patoch> yah
<patoch> do u speack english or french ?
<larsrohdin>  english here
<patoch> oki thanks
<b0ol> hey
<nikls> I had problem to start ubuntu today due to "hotplug subsystem" load, I think, do someone also had this problem?
<patoch> where is the chan to french ?
<patoch> don't exist
<patoch> excuz me for my english
<b0ol> damn
<b0ol> i cant install mplayer :/
<malte> hi, i'm running ubuntu as a server and apache 2 on it. it seems to get restarted every once in a while, why might that be?
<b0ol> i always get errormsgs
<b0ol> :/
<malte> apache gets restarted, not ubuntu :)
<b0ol> mplayer-386:
<b0ol>  Hngt ab: libavcodeccvs aber es wird nicht installiert
<b0ol>   Hngt ab: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) aber 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 wird installiert
<b0ol>   Hngt ab: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) aber 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 wird installiert
<b0ol>  Hngt ab: libpostproc0 aber es wird nicht installiert
<b0ol>   Hngt ab: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) aber 1.0.1-1 wird installiert
<b0ol>   Hngt ab: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20
<nikls> bOol: I also got this error
<malte> the thing is it's quite annoying, because i need to manually enter a password for ssl every time apache restarts
<larsrohdin> patoch, no problem... most persons in here understand bad english too=) I'm not english either...
<nikls> cancel nerim from source.lst then it will work
<nikls> you can put it back after if you want
<b0ol> nerim?
<b0ol> complete name
<b0ol> ?
<nikls> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nikls> did you found it?
<topyli> b0ol:
<topyli> grep nerim.net /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> should be commented
<topyli> # deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<b0ol> got it already :)
<b0ol> thn
<nikls> do someone had problem on boot with "hotplug subsystem"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikls some ppl have
<geewz> topyli, what's wrong with Marillat??
<nikls> Kamping_Kaiser: how did you fixed it?
<toffy> how do I mount a nfts with  char?
<topyli> geewz: nothing. probably his unstable is out of sync with hoary, there are dependency problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikls dont know sorry, just remember someone else having the probloem
<topyli> some packages will work, others won't
<nikls> Kamping_Kaiser: no need to apologyze
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/ i should remember
* iluciv wishes the ubuntu world a goodnite/day and walks off doing a double clench flex for memberya :p
<bet0x> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main Packages
<bet0x>   500 Internal Server Error
<geewz> topyli, I'm not happy that Marillat is mentioned in Ubuntu guide ... and backport's is still not working for me ...
<bet0x> its down backports?
<geewz> betox beat me to it!
<nikls> i tryied "/etc/ini.d/hotplug start" but with the same result
<topyli> geewz: his packages are good, but they shouldn't be advertised for ubuntu
<bet0x> geewz, ?
<bet0x> geewz, what u say?
<ermo> toffy, danish?
<toffy> ermo, yes or norwegian
<toffy> :)
<ermo> toffy, hrrm, I meant 'do you speak danish'?
<toffy> ermo, I mount my windows ntfs but i cant find files with  in it
<toffy> ermo, ja
<ermo> toffy, I'll /query you
<geewz> bet0x, you mentioned the backports problem before me
<Kamping_Kaiser> toffy, whats the line you mounted with say?
<bet0x> geewz, :D
<bet0x> geewz, down aparently
<larsrohdin> toffy, hey then we're practically neighbors! im swedish=)
<toffy> Kamping_Kaiser, ehh what do you meen?
<bet0x> We are in the process of moving to a FreeBSD server. There may be a temporary outage.
<bet0x> Getting 403 Forbidden Errors? You must be using the old ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net repository. Please update with http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports
<toffy> larsrohdin, hi then
<Kamping_Kaiser> toffy, did you mount from the command line or from fstab?
<geewz> bet0x, down for a few days, not quite satisfactory ...
<toffy> Kamping_Kaiser, I have tryed both
<larsrohdin> toffy, hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats the line in your fstab say? can you put it here?
<toffy> Kamping_Kaiser, but I cant find files that have  in it
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, so what does your fstab say? its probably what you have there
<toffy> Kamping_Kaiser, its the line from ubuntugudes
<Xappe> toffy add a nls=utf8 to the mount options
<TechLord_Work> Kamping_kaiser i switched from kubuntu to ubuntu last night and could not be happier
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) cool. going ok?
<Xappe> hmm, or should it be iocharset?
<toffy> Xappe, ok soo /dev/hda1 /media/win ntfs umask=0222 nls=utf8 0 ?
<ermo> Xappe, man 8 mount says nls
<TechLord_Work> yep have xine my cd rom mount automagically and so do my usb hdd and
<TechLord_Work> only problem is i cant get my builtin card reader to work
<Xappe> ermo: as thought then
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( sounding better though
<TechLord_Work> yep lots the card reader seems to be a problem across the bord with ever distribution i've read about
<Xappe> toffy: umask=0222,nls=utf8
<ermo> Xappe, do you know whether the options 'utf8,nls=utf8' are redundant or just complimentary?
<Xappe> ermo: I have no idea
<Spirit7609> hi guys! just installed.. looks nice but - Ubuntu didn't ask me for a root passwd.. strange. is there a default?
<TechLord_Work> there is no root password by default it uses sudo
<ermo> toffy, anyway, load the nfs_utf8 module with 'sudo /sbin/modprobe nls_utf8' before you try asking mount to use utf8 mappings
<toffy> Xappe, tnz no I find my files
<Spirit7609> but sudo also asks for the passwd
<TechLord_Work> your user password
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, I have to go now, but ill be back later or some other day...
<toffy> ermo, ok but it works now then
<Spirit7609> oh nice
<Spirit7609> thanks :-)
<TechLord_Work> by default the first user you created at startup time is in the suoders list
<ermo> toffy, oh goody!
<Spirit7609> ok, when you're used to other distros, this is kind of strange.. but I'll get it. thanks again
<TechLord_Work> np
<chase> is there some thing special i have to do to get my PCMCIA card reognised? Ive got pcmcia pcmcia_core yenta_socket and ndiswrapper loaded in the kernel and /etc/init.d/pcmcia is running but when i plug the card in i dont see any out put in /var/log/messages? is there somethign im missing
<TechLord_Work> what type of card is it?
<elshadii> I have reciently aquired a router and am trying to learn samba do you guys know a good tutorial for newbies?
<chase> TechLord_Work, Linksys wireless card
<Thorrn4> hello!!! Im very new to Linux; I was wondering are there any benefits of Using ubuntu of kubuntu?
<trygvebw> If you like GNOME better than KDE, use Ubuntu. If it's the other way around, use Kubuntu.
<TechLord_Work> i personally find ubuntu more stable
<Thorrn4> more stable?
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, it depends on if you like using Gnome or KDE. Other than that they have the same core components
<WillCooke> elshadii, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<elshadii> thanks WillCooke
<WillCooke> elshadii, Google is your friend!
<chase> i installed ubuntu then just removed the gnome apps and installed kde stuff and stability seems fine
<Insom> hi all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<elcu> Thorrn4: less crashes
<Thorrn4> so, ubuntu would be a beginner's linux, easy 2 use and install?
<trygvebw> Yep.
<membreya> aside from cpu family 15, model 12 (as appears in /proc/cpuinfo), is there any way to tell the family NAME of the CPU you're running?
<Insom> any of u guys run ubuntu on hp pavilion?
<trygvebw> Ubuntu is designed to be easy to use.
<Kartagis> why does apt-get have to remove libqt3-dev when getting KDE?
<AiYori> hi all
<ivo_> hello every one
<Insom> hi
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, I would run the LiveCD for a few days to get the feel of Linux, before attempting an install
<AiYori> i don't undersand why i don't arrive to read mp3 files it say that i vnt got the plugin
<ivo_> who wants to help me with a question I have???
<trygvebw> Yeah, try a LiveCD. :)
<Insom> i have a question about my s3 savage video card on my hp laptop
<Insom> pitaj stari
<elcu> AiYori: ubuntuguide.org
<membreya> AiYori: mp3 codecs dont ship by default
<Thorrn4> LinuxJones, should I only test the live cd and installed from the INSTALL CD or install from the live cd?
<ivo_> i want to install java_sdk, but in wich directory must the selfextracting package must be extracted??
<TechLord_Work> chase what do you see if you do a lspci
<trygvebw> Thorrn4: You try the LiveCD, and install from the Install CD :)
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, you can't do an install from the LiveCD as of yet. :(
<Thorrn4> oh, ok
<Thorrn4> oh....
<Thorrn4> aight then thanx!!
<elcu> Thorrn4: not from an ubuntu live cd
<Thorrn4> I'll start to d/l them now
<ivo_> i want to install java_sdk, but in wich directory must the selfextracting package must be extracted??
<Thorrn4> Im been convinced!!!
<Insom> ivo_: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Thorrn4> s/Im/I've
<trygvebw> Thorrn4: :)
<LinuxJones> heh
<P2OG> check this google map for the heck of it, Triagle with Circles inside it out in the middle of nowhere nevada
<P2OG> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.627187,-116.847925&spn=0.024161,0.031672&t=k&hl=en
<trygvebw> P2OG, scarry XD
<chase> TechLord_Work, im not seeing a change when having the card in out out
<Thorrn4> In advance, how can I uninstall the GNOME and install KDE?
<ivo_> doesn't any one know that in here?
<mipfi> know anyone a way how to start ET with ESD ?
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, it's easy
<trygvebw> Thorrn4: Remove gnomelibs with Synaptic, and install the kde package :)
<AiYori> thx elcu, membreya
<elcu> Thorrn4: you can have both of them.
<Insom> ivo: just check out this link http://ubuntuguide.org/ there is a howto in installing java on ubuntu
<barto-kun> P2OG: go down a bit, and there's a gun sight
<Insom> in = on
<TechLord_Work> chase i don't think that the system is seeing the card.  what do you get if you try and iwconfig
<Insom> does anyone know where to get s3 savage drivers for ubuntu?
<elcu> why don't they include the ubuntuguide link in the #ubuntu topic? :)
<Thorrn4> elcu, I try GNOME out then......I hate GNOME 1.4 in Solaris 9!!!! IT CRASHED ON ME SOOOO MUCH....I have nightmares
<trygvebw> Thorrn4: GNOME 1.4 is TOTALLY different from GNOME 2.10 :)
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, Gnome 2.10 is much better :)
<mwh_> hello, im trying to compile beagle-0.0.9 but I get stuck with the following error msg during configure:
<elcu> heh, what trygvebw said.
<mwh_> configure: error: Unable to find scrnsaver.h.  You probably need to install XFree86 development packages
<mwh_> I use hoary
<chase> lo        no wireless extensions. / eth0      no wireless extensions. / sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Thorrn4> ok, I started downloading it
<mwh_> and I cant seem to find the package which contains that header
<trygvebw> mwh_, Beagle 0.0.9 won't install on Hoary, sorry :)
<kanuha> mipfi, did you try this "echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss" ?
<trygvebw> Thorrn4, good luck :)
<chase> TechLord_Work, i dont know what the sit0 can from thought?
<mwh_> trygvebw: why?
<Tsuroerusu> Yo Guys! Except for the "official ubuntu" kernel I have a full Ubuntu system running on my Xbox
<trygvebw> mwh_, It requires a newer Mono version :)
<trygvebw> Tsuroerusu, congrats :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. lol
<elcu> Thorrn4: for the future, read ubuntuguide.org and visit the ubuntu forums first.  it will save us from having to tell you so.
<mwh_> trygvebw: I have a newer version of Mono
<P2OG> Here's another good strange design GOOGLE MAPS -> http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.401087,-116.865864&spn=0.008165,0.010450&t=k&hl=en
<trygvebw> mwh_: Which one?
<mwh_> trygvebw: 1.1.6
<TechLord_Work> the system does not see and/or recognize the card
<trygvebw> ok :)
<Tsuroerusu> 1.4
<eskaypey> hey ubuntu is a bit slow on boot up??
<mwh_> trygvebw: the problem I have is the thing I mentioned before
<mwh_> trygvebw: configure: error: Unable to find scrnsaver.h.  You probably need to install XFree86 development packages
<trygvebw> mwh_: You need the xscreensaver libs and dev files
<Tuxicity> eskaypey, Warty?
<trygvebw> Howait.
<chase> TechLord_Work, if its not seeing the card am i missing somethign in linux then? something not loaded in the kerenel or somthing?
<eskaypey> yeah
<mwh_> okay how to get them? .. what are they named
<Thorrn4> elcu, I just had a few questions, that could quickly be answered; I didnt want to bother anyone, but everyone seemed contant on helping me
<trygvebw> libxss-dev
<trygvebw> mwh_: libxss-dev
<mwh_> ahh
<mwh_> thanks
<trygvebw> np :)
<Tuxicity> eskaypey, Warty was a bit slow as I recall. Hoary is faster
<mwh_> why the heck is it named like that .. grr :)
<trygvebw> :)
<TechLord_Work> chase which version of the card do you have
<elcu> Thorrn4: yeah, its ok.  i was just saying it for later, when you wonder why you can't play dvds or mp3s.
<melodie> hello all
<Thorrn4> does Ubuntu use apt-get? because that is what Im kinda use 2
<Thorrn4> Kaffeine plays that stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does use apt
<trygvebw> Thorrn4, yes
<Thorrn4> elcu, kaffeine, the front for xine, can play DVDs and MP3s; its nice
<chase> TechLord_Work, Ver 1.2 its WPC54G
<Thorrn4> thanks for all your help guys....I'll be back if I cannot install Ubuntu or get it 2 work, lol :D
<trygvebw> Thorrn4, good luck :)
<Thorrn4> one last thing! does Ubuntu wipe the hd to install itself? for do I have 2 use another program 2 do that?
<ivo_> what do I use for compiling *.java in ubuntu??
<Kamping_Kaiser> thorrn4 if youwant it to wipe the hdd it will
<Thorrn4> ok Kamping_Kaiser thanx
<Thorrn4> bye again!!!
<barto-kun> Thorrn4: it gives you the option to erase the drive, but there's a manual disk setup wizard if you don't want it to
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<TechLord_Work> chase do you know what the chipset is in that card
<Thorrn4> 20 more minutes until it is d/l
<Thorrn4> I'll check back in later
<Thorrn4> lol
<ivo_> what do I use for compiling *.java in ubuntu??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ffs, what you using for adsl? 1mb? thorrn4?
<chase> TechLord_Work, no give me a sec
<XplOzIon> anyone know how to fix amsn crash?
<dcraven> ivo_: javac
<ivo_> yes i know
<timmow> Ive been having memory issues and i just found my swap was not working.  I had to do mkswap /dev/hda4 and then swapon /dev/hda4
<ivo_> but i installed sdk, but I don't have javac!!!
<markdrago> Is there a package I can pull in that will get most everything I need to do gnome development on ubuntu?
<timmow> Anyone know why, or how I can check it is set up properly?
<ivo_> do i have to install something else, or make a "ln -s"???
<dcraven> ivo_: check for it in /usr/bin
<chase> TechLord_Work, no i cant find it, i just probablly be looking in the wrong place
<Insom> how do i refresh repositories
<dcraven> ivo_: locate javac
<ivo_> i only have java!!
<markdrago> Or is there a package that will pull in all of the autotools stuff?
<olorin> Insom: sudo apt-get update
<dcraven> ivo_: maybe you only installed the JRE? Not the SDK?
<ivo_> mm
<Insom> tnx olorin
<ivo_> let's check
<serfurj> is there a default root password?  i didn't have the chance to set it during the default server install mode
<ivo_> is this the same package??? (.bin)
<olorin> serfurj: no
<ivo_> ./java_sdk/j2sdk1.4.2_08/bin/javac
<olorin> serfurj: there is no root passwd
<dcraven> ivo_: if you have "java" in your path, but not javac, there is an excellent chance you have the JRE.
<LinuxJones> markdrago, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential will get the basics like gcc, make etc...
<ivo_> this was found by  the searcher: ./java_sdk/j2sdk1.4.2_08/bin/javac
<dcraven> ivo_: there it is!
<dcraven> ivo_: use that to compile.
<serfurj> olorin: i tried entering no password as root, didn't work
<ivo_> but first I have to make a link??
<ivo_> ln -s???
<olorin> serfurj: use sudo
<BlackLabel> is there such thing as a .om domain?
<dcraven> ivo_: either make a symlink as you suggest, or use the absolute path to javac in your compile command.
<serfurj> olorin: thanks
<ivo_> okay many thanks :D
<dcraven> ivo_: np
<timmow> is it possible for swap to get corrupted?
<timmow> and is it bad to share swap between distros?
<njs12345> timmow: I don't believe so
<njs12345> timmow: definitely not
<markdrago> LinuxJones, thanks.
<dcraven> timmow: I suppose so... But rebooting would fix it for certain.
<LinuxJones> markdrago, np
<njs12345> timmow: swap is swap, no matter what distro you're using ;)
<njs12345> it could be corrupted if your disk drive was corrupt
<timmow> right thats what i thought thanks
<markdrago> I'm kind of tooling through synaptic now just grabbing all kinds of extras.
<markuman> fucking flash don't work in firefox and mozilla. but in command line swfplayer works
<ompaul> timmow (A) it is always possible, but but not likely (B) no problem using the same swap for many distros (as long as they are not running at the same time Xen / UML) :-)
<timmow> swapon failed with invalid options, after i ran mkswap, i typed the exact same thing and it worked
<Q_Continuum> Linux pwns Windows.
<Q_Continuum> I have proof.
<ompaul> pwns?
<dcraven> oh boy
<Q_Continuum> not only that, but proof that Linux pwns Windows at windows-games.
<njs12345> ompaul: you've obviously never played Counter-Strike :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Q_Continuum> World of Warcraft loads faster under linux than windows. lol.
<ivo_> yes, i have got it
<ompaul> njs12345, would that be a windows game?
<Tuxicity> Q_Continuum, emulated?
<njs12345> ompaul: yes, it was
<Q_Continuum> cedega, yes.
<ivo_> who knows a good java editor with live time improvement?? for ubuntu???
<BlackLabel> hi ompaul
<ivo_> who knows a good java editor with live time improvement?? for ubuntu???
<ompaul> njs12345, that would explain that then :-)
<timmow> Also is it normal for xorg to use a lot of memory? It is using 101mb
<dcraven> ivo_: settle down.
* ompaul pokes BlackLabel with a project plan
<holycow> Q_Continuum, hehe
<njs12345> timmow: a lot of pixmaps and stuff are stored in X, I thinkl
<BlackLabel> ompaul i will msg u
<ompaul> BlackLabel, k
<Q_Continuum> Oh noes!  Not a project plan!
<ivo_> ??
<ivo_> what is it dcraven??
<dcraven> ivo_: you don't have to repeat yourself in 5 seconds.
<ompaul> Q_Continuum, and for you the gant chart of new ....
<ivo_> ow now, that was my fault
<njs12345> I was thinking of buying WoW, but it'd just fuel my addiction to online games and make me do even less homework
<Q_Continuum> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH
<ivo_> made a mistake, sorry
* Q_Continuum runs away
<dcraven> ivo_: what is live time improvement?
<njs12345> and plus, subscription fees! :(
<Ironfrost> is there a way to uninstall a program I installed from a .deb file?
<trygvebw> dpkg -r program
<Q_Continuum> WoW = freaking addicting.
<trygvebw> sudo dpkg -r program
<Dalkus> How can I stop X running?
<Dalkus> (temporarily)
<trygvebw> Ironfrost ^
<trygvebw> Dalkus: telinit 3
<njs12345> Dalkus: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<trygvebw> Dalkus: or "killall gdm"
<ivo_> i mean, when you type, and you make a mistake the program make the code underlined so you know that something is not good.
<Dalkus> telinit 3 did nothing
<Dalkus> thanks
<njs12345> ivo_: try Netbeans or Eclipse
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot
<ivo_> okay thanks
<mustafa> hi i am getting xkb error when i configure my keyboard layout
<mustafa> i try to set it turkish q
<mustafa> but it does not work properly
<mustafa> ayone help
<dcraven> mustafa: you are setting the XkbLayout in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<melodie> I'm loooking for the ntfsresize tool supposed to be inclueded with partman in the Hoary installer
<melodie> someone knows about it please ?
<melodie> I'm installing on a laptop just now
<jojomillan_> hi all. where could i post my xorg.log so yuo guys could have a quick look? can't get nvidia drivers working...
<mustafa> no
<dcraven> mustafa: what is the value of XkbLayout in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? I believe you want it to be "tr".
<dcraven> jojomillan_: pastebin.com
<jojomillan_> cheers
<jojomillan_> anyone care to have a look? http://pastebin.com/275266
<Tuxicity> melodie, ntfsprogs
<rapha> Hi all!
<dcraven> jojomillan_: I assume you did this --> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#installnvidiadriver
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<jojomillan_> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i didnt use that method
<melodie> Tuxicity: more detail plse ?
<rapha> I need some help with mysql. I just moved /var/lib/mysql to ~/.mysql  and symlinked it (~is back-upped), but now mysql doesn't see its databases anymore. Can this be made to work?
<jojomillan_> dcraven: i would install the drivers by hand, but i can't. the installer can't find the headers/source - although they are installed
<mustafa> look i am newbie now tell me how or where can i read the value
<melodie> I'm trying to find out if the resize can be done during the install :)
<njs12345> mustafa: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | gre XkbLayout
<njs12345> oops
<njs12345> mustafa: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep XkbLayout
<Tuxicity> melodie, did you hear it could be done? I didnt think so, but maybe you're right?
<stuNNed> rapha: it's probably not as simple as a symlink, check #mysql
<melodie> Tuxicity: I read that ntfsresize is now part of Partman in the installer
<melodie> and I've got a win in this old laptop I bought yesterday so I try to find out before formatting all
<timmow> melodie: I used knoppix and qtparted to sort all the partitions out before i installed ubuntu.  Might be an easier method.
<melodie> otherwise I didn't find any howto for that :)
<melodie> timeow: I look not for easy known method, but for easy unknown method :))
<mustafa> ok f'nally
<jojomillan_> dcraven: any ideas?
<rapha> stuNNed: Okay, thx
<Tuxicity> melodie, indeed you're right
<melodie> I can try only once, because after I can't reinstall a win in order to try
<mustafa> what w'll i do next
<melodie> I try to search further on the web incase...
<Tuxicity> melodie, well did you try booting the installer?
<dcraven> jojomillan_: I'm not familiar with that error. It looks like it chokes on GLX?
<flames> i want reach my xp share in ubuntu with smbmount, command: sudo smbmount //192.168.0.2/share-a /share/a
<flames> it's work fine yesterday, but today i get this: 9869: protocol negotiation failed, what is this?
<melodie> Tuxicity: I'm on the partitionment phase on the laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> flames itll be windows
<jojomillan_> dcraven: i have considered that. not quite how nvidia drivers should behave, though!
<melodie> and started to explore the options
<bet0x> http://www.dancepic.addr.com/Fun.htm <- very nice
<flames> what is the solution?
<dcraven> mustafa: did you find out the value of XkbLayout in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Thorrn4> I have another question: what are "Warty Warthog" and "HOARY HEDGEHOG"?
<Tuxicity> melodie, from Bugzilla "ntfstools-udeb added to Hoary, and I've confirmed that the Ubuntu installer can resize NTFS filesystems now."
<melodie> :)
<jojomillan_> Thorrn4: the names of the different releases
<Thorrn4> butm what are they for?
<melodie> Tuxicity: all the pb is to find what is the right option
<jojomillan_> Thorrn4: to sound good i reckon!
<melodie> do you have the link to give ?
<Tuxicity> melodie, I wonder if you must be in "expert mode install"?
<Ironfrost> Thorrn4: what are ME and XP? Same thing.
<Thorrn4> what do they do?
<dcraven> jojomillan_: did you edit your xorg.conf at all?
<melodie> Tuxicity: I'm on manual partitionning mode
<jojomillan_> dcraven: not manually. only swapped nv for nvidia
<Ironfrost> Warty is the previous release; Hoary is the current one
<Thorrn4> current what?!
<melodie> which is probably the expert equivalent
<timmow> melodie: i read a review that said the partitioner was confusing http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/04/19/200205&from=rss
<timmow> melodie: says it warns you that it will format partition, but actually just resizes it
<melodie> timmow: ok I read that :)
<Tuxicity> melodie, tu parles franais aussi?
<melodie> Tuxicity: yes sir
<dcraven> jojomillan_: can you put your xorg.conf in pastebin too?
<melodie> :)
<jojomillan_> dcraven: sure
<melodie> Tuxicity: do you want to talk apart in french ?
<dcraven> I wondered how long it would take before someone put the moves on melodie :)
<GNAM> Tuxicity #ubuntu-fr
<jojomillan_> dcraven: it appears a bit bloated to me       http://pastebin.com/275275
<nikls> when opening gnome, it stops on openin "metacity" process, then don't complete openin gnome process. I reinstalled metacity and nautilus with no result, what can i do now?
<dcraven> jojomillan_: it looks like the switch from "nv" to "nvidia" didn't take. It is still nv.
<olorin> nikls: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity'
<jojomillan_> dcraven: yes, because that's what i'm running now. it crashes when i change to nvidia
<dcraven> jojomillan_: ahh.
<nikls> olorin: ok, i'll try then i'll tell you what happens
<WildWires> Hi
<olorin> WildWires: hi ;)
<dcraven> jojomillan_: I kinda doubt this is the problem, but maybe you should double-check your refreshrates.. They look a tad low in there.
<darkaudit> arggh... I opened a port with firestarter, but it insists on blocking it anyway... even after clicking on  'allow service for everyone'
<sig> where does ubuntu put the codecs if I did apt-get install codecs?
<WildWires> Can someone help me get a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 to work with Ubuntu.. btw.. I am new to chatting and not too savvy with protocals
<nikls> olorin: when trying "dpkg-reconfigure metacity", i have that answer:enable to initialyze interface Gnome
<jojomillan_> dcraven: can a programm test that for me?
<dcraven> jojomillan_: why is "Load "dri"" commented out? (line 041 at http://pastebin.com/275275)
<olorin> nikls: warty hoary ? upgrade ?
<sig> w32codecs
<nikls> olorin: hoary
<jojomillan_> dcraven: because the readme on nvidia.com told me so!
<dcraven> jojomillan_: the install is supposed to auto-detect that stuff, but sometimes fails in which case it uses low (safe) defaults. You can typically find the refresh rates for your monitor online or in your manual.
<olorin> try reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<dcraven> jojomillan_: Okay, I've never used that readme. I'm just looking at the xorg.conf on my desktop which also has an nvidia. I don't have that commented out.
<jojomillan_> dcraven: okay. worth a try i guess
<nikls> olorin: It's also written " (DISPLAY problem?) "  and " use interface Dialog instead"
<MaxeyPad> for some reason the w32codecs package is gone
<olorin> ok
<olorin> nikls: wait a minute
<nikls> olorin:
<nikls> ok
<olorin> nikls: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<olorin> and choose dialog
<nikls> olorin: ok
<dcraven> jojomillan_: let me know how it goes.. I'm curious.
<MaxeyPad> for whatever reason the w32codecs package is not available via apt anymore.  I was running warty and I was able to get it.  now i'm running hoary and the package appears to have disappeared.  when I run apt there are references to the package, but the actual package is unavailable
<jojomillan_> dcraven: okay, just looking up the refresh rates
<dcraven> jojomillan_: cool.
<nikls> olorin: done, what's next, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure metacity'?
<ManLord> I just installed the w32codecs packages
<olorin> nikls: yes retry
<nikls> olorin: ok
<dcraven> MaxeyPad: maybe they are in the marillat repository?
<nikls> olorin: I have the same error message
<olorin> nikls: with the ' use dialog instead ' ?
<jojomillan_> dcraven: here goes nothing :-)
* dcraven kinda wishes the starter guide didn't include marillat.
<nikls> olorin: debconf: Utilisation de l'interface Dialog  la place
<nikls> olorin: it's french
<olorin> nikls: yes like me :d
<nikls> olorin: otu es franais?
<olorin> nikls: Belge
<nikls> olorin: parfait
<olorin> nikls: lol
<dcraven> Je ne parle pas Francais.
<dcraven> Is that right?
<dcraven> Close?
<nikls> right
<dcraven> :)
<MaxeyPad> yes they were in the marillat repository.  i had it disabled because it was down for a little while
<nikls> nobody's perfect :)
<dcraven> MaxeyPad: so you found them again? I suggest commenting that repository once you have what you need from it.
<cusco> thanks Tuxicity and smouche
<Tuxicity> cusco, np
<dcraven> I wish I was bilingual.
<jojomillan_> dcraven: same issue i'm afraid
<dcraven> jojomillan_: crud.
<jojomillan_> dcraven: looks better on a higher refresh rate mind you!
<melodie> dcraven: you can learn
<dcraven> jojomillan_: I bet it does.. hehe
<jeroen_> hello
<dcraven> melodie: true
<cusco> Tuxicity: sory, there is no such package gtranscode... from any special repository?
<andrewski> can anyone access www.ubuntuguide.org?  it's not connecting for me....
<melodie> :)
<dcraven> andrewski: lose the www part.
<andrewski> dcraven: i'm just connecting from the forums; it added the www.
<Ironfrost> dcraven: http://ubuntuguide.org isn't working for me
<jojomillan_> dcraven: i noticed that the server can't load a symbol called libdri.a
<St0n3-C0l> doesn't matter dcraven
<dcraven> St0n3-C0l: ahh.
<dcraven> It just died. I was there a minute ago.
<serfurj> is there a way to get a description summary of a package with apt-get or related tools?
<Tuxicity> cusco, from the multiverse repo
<trygvebw> serfurj: sudo apt-cache show package
<dcraven> jojomillan_: I suppose that is why they tell you to comment that out eh? hehe
<LinuxJones> serfurj, apt-cache show packagename
<dcraven> jojomillan_: I'll check my logs just out of curiousity.
<jojomillan_> dcraven: all of a sudden, it makes sense !!
<Ironfrost> serfurj - Synaptic gives you a description, and that links into the same thing as apt-get
<serfurj> trygvebw: LinuxJones: thanks
<nullset> Hi all
<andrewski> Ironfrost: not working for you either?
<jiyuu0> i hope i din burst ubuntuguide.org bandwidth quota
<Ironfrost> andrewski: nope
* KarlosII wishes there was some way to be notified when backports for hoary was back up
<LinuxJones> jiyuu0, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-faqguide to download it to your computer
<nullset> ubuntu-faqguide??
<Ironfrost> http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:oCNVrC8mgQ8J:ubuntuguide.org/+ubuntuguide&hl=en is the google cache if you need anything from it
<dcraven> jojomillan_: hmmm.. Mine loaded that module from /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdir.a
<LinuxJones> nullset, it's the ubuntuguide.org site that's been packaged
<smouche> it's not loading for me either.
<dcraven> jojomillan_: Keep in mind that I used a different install method. I got the installer from nvidia.
<jiyuu0> LinuxJones, is it the sam everseion
<jojomillan_> dcraven: great, now i', really confused
<jojomillan_> dcraven: the installer doesn't work for me. i've tried
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, are you installing the nvidia driver?
<jiyuu0> i'll check with the hosting company later... c y it's down
<LinuxJones> jiyuu0, it's Version: 0.2-1
<jojomillan_> dcraven: i took the one from the ubuntu repos
<ironwolf> anyone using gtkpod? if so, how do I tell it to only update certain playlists?
<ironwolf> by update, I mean transfer to the ipod.
<zxc> how do I change the gdm login screen I got these instructions (1. Computer -> System Configuration -> Login Screen Setup) but I can't find "Computer"
<LinuxJones> zxc, sudo gdm-setup
<webtoe> zxc: you need to go to system -> administration -> login screen
<webtoe> system is at the top of the screen
<zxc> thanks webtoe
<nullset> I can listen a music in my computer,however I can't listen sound on flash movie in mozilla-web broswer.
<nullset> Do you know why it it?
<nullset> I think I had better compile new kernel.....
<sig> nullset: did you get the plugin from ubuntuguide.org ?
<nullset> no
<nullset> what is the plugin?
<sig> thats probably your problem
<sig> let me get you the link
<nullset> really?
<sig> it works flawlessly on my comp
<nullset> flashmovie??
<sig> apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<dcraven> jojomillan_: have you run "nvidia-glx-config enable"? I don't remember doing that.. But again, different install method.
<nullset> thx
<nullset> I will try.
<sig> once it is installed open a new browser and let me know if it works
<Jmax1632> does ubuntu come with X11?
<bpuccio> nullset: for what it's worth, I'm having the same problem on my girlfriend's computer, she doesn't get sound in firefox-flash, but I do, neither one of us have it installed the ubuntu way, rather, we just used firefox's built in plugin installer, however, I'm going to try the ubuntu way on hers tonight to see if it works
<St0n3-C0l> sig: u said did you get the plugin from ubuntuguide.org
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> sig: they're not providing plugins...just guiding u
<sig> St0n3-C0l: I meant the readme
<jojomillan_> dcraven: no, all that script does is change nv to nvidia i think. i used to have the official nvidia drivers working. till i updated to hoary. now the installer can't find the right kernel source, although it is there.
<dcraven> Jmax1632: yes
<sig> thanks but I need no guidance from you
<Jmax1632> dcraven: thanks
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<nullset> It doesn't sound...-0-
<sig> is your volume turned up?
<nullset> yeah...
<sig> did you open a new browser?
<St0n3-C0l> sometimes...flash movies hangs when their sound is enabled :P
<dcraven> jojomillan_: hmmm... You have a kernel-source-2.6.10-5-386/ in your /usr/src directory?
<sig> also did you remove the old flash plugin that you installed ?
<jojomillan_> dcraven: linux-source-2.6.10 is the name of the folder
<nullset> I should do the kernel compile... ^^
<serfurj> why does "apt-get install emacs21-nox" say there are no candidates, when there should be?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/editors/emacs21-nox
<dcraven> jojomillan_: something tells me I had to rename the linux-source dir to kernel-source to make the installer happy. I also created a /usr/src/linux symlink to the kernel source dir just for fun.
<nullset> I think it is better...
<jojomillan_> dcraven, yeah i've got the symlink too
<sig> I think not nullset but go ahead
<sig> nullset: you didn't remove the old plugin before you installed the new one correct?
<Hoxzer> how do I change resolution? :/
<jojomillan_> i'm running the 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel though... shouldnt matter i think
<nullset> ok I remeber...
<nullset> It was very interesting to compile kernel...
<nullset> thx all ^^
<nullset> exit
<dcraven> jojomillan_: try making a symlink to that dir called kernel-source-2.6.10-5-k7 that points to the dir. It probably does matter because the installer might look at 'uname -r' for your running kernel.
<Jmax1632> does ubuntu use grub, or lilo?
<Myrtti> grub
<Jmax1632> ok
<Jmax1632> how do you change TTY resolution?
<jiyuu0> ubuntuguide.org is up
<Kartagis> why does apt-get have to remove libqt3-dev when getting KDE?
<serfurj> ah ha, needed to enable universe repository
<Jmax1632> jiyuu0: sorry, i'm actually trying to help out a linux n00b.
<dcraven> Kartagis: is it replacing it with the multithreaded version?
<jojomillan_> dcraven: http://pastebin.com/275284
<bpuccio> jiyuu0: is mirroring needed for the guide?
<Kartagis> dunno
<jiyuu0> bpuccio, maybe not for now...
<bpuccio> jiyuu0: ok
<jiyuu0> i'm thinkin to change to a diff hosting server
<jojomillan_> dcraven: would downloading the source from kernel.org be any help, do you think?
<Jmax1632> mmm\
<dcraven> jojomillan_: not likely.
<Jmax1632> sorry, Hoxzer , i have other things to do
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, could i help?
<Hoxzer> umm...
<bpuccio> jiyuu0: ok, I have plenty of bandwidth, I have a server and host a few sites for people, it's sort of a webhost co-op, so let me know if you need anything
<SirFunk> hey, what software do you guys use to rip CD's?
<dcraven> jojomillan_: did you point it towards /usr/src/linux yourself or did it assume the sources were there?
<bpuccio> SirFunk: I use gnomebaker (in universe I think)
<SirFunk> hmm.. i'm using grip.. but it's SLOW
<SirFunk> my cd drive is idk like 52x and grip is going at like 2x
<dcraven> jojomillan_: ahh.. It says not specified.
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, you here?
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, ya, kind of busy, still struggling with video and all...
<bpuccio> SirFunk: ah, I thought you meant rip to an ISO, sorry for the mixup.... have you enabled DMA?
<Raskall> how do I check the version of a kernel module?
<SirFunk> bpuccio: oh, heh, i think, let me check
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, ok... im no good at this IRC-business, how can i send a private message to you?
<Hoxzer> so how can I change resolution in ubuntu couse that don't cover even the whole screen
<Hoxzer> it looks realy annoying
<dcraven> larsrohdin: /msg whoever
<larsrohdin> dcraven, ok thx
<cusco> Tuxicity: sory I wasn't here... look to istall gtranscode I need transcode...
<cusco> Tuxicity: E: Package transcode has no installation candidate
<bpuccio> Hoxzer: system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<jazzka> when I compile some programs, I get this: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Ironfrost> Hoxzer - System  >Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Ironfrost> bah
<Tuxicity> cusco, in multiverse repo
<Ironfrost> what bpuccio said
<jazzka> which line may I edit?
<cusco> Tuxicity: I just added the multiverse
<cusco> Tuxicity: gtranscode is available but transcode istn't
<kanuha> simple question, I hope. How do I make the Kmenu transparent? I made the taskbar transparent, but don't see an option to make the menu transparent. I thought I had done this before.
<SirFunk> bpuccio: it was off, but now it's on and it's going almost as slow
<Hoxzer> Iron: I tryed that I can change it bigger :/
<Hoxzer> when the win98 was installed it was 1024*768
<jojomillan_> dcraven: i pointed it myself
<Tuxicity> cusco, transcode seems to be in main repos...
<jojomillan_> dcraven: i just don't get it
<bpuccio> SirFunk: I'm sorry, I can't help any more, that's all I know of to speed up optical drives, sorry :(
<cusco> Tuxicity: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cusco>   gtranscode: Depends: transcode but it is not installable
<Ironfrost> Hoxzer - why, what are the available options now?
<SirFunk> nuts
<SirFunk> thanks though
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, sorry can you explain your problem again, cause i might be able to help
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: any help is apreciated!
<Tuxicity> cusco, hmm
<dcraven> jojomillan_: rename the linux-source-whatever to kernel-source-whatever... Then don't specify a source location when you try the installer.
<Hoxzer> Iron: dunno why, but avaible options are 640x480 and 800x600
<Hoxzer> :/
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: problem is, after ages of trying i can't get any form of nvidia drivers working
<cusco> whats wrong?
<dcraven> jojomillan_: but first, see if whiteknight has any ideas :)
<eskaypey> hey how do you stop loading x on boot up
<jojomillan_> dcraven: absolutely
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, are you using the nvidia installer?
<dcraven> whiteknight: this is his log --> http://pastebin.com/275266
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: i've tried
<dcraven> whiteknight: he has used the debs from the Ubuntu repo I think.
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, i recommend concentrating on the nvidia installer
<cusco> Tuxicity: it is on marilatt... im installing it from there...
<dcraven> whiteknight: I don't see the obvious issue in that log.
<jojomillan_> whitenight: me neither
<Ironfrost> Hoxzer - if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ironfrost> you can add to the list of available screen resolutions
<dcraven> whiteknight: that was the direction we were headed now :)
<jojomillan_> dcraven: still got the link to my xorg. output?
<webtoe> eskaypey: you need to change the run level. usually changed in /etc/inittab
<dcraven> jojomillan_: this? --> http://pastebin.com/275275
<drac> My friend is having troubles disabling framebuffering from kernel. I told him to add video=vesafb:off to # kopt in menu.lst, but it still fscking loads! I'd like to know how exactly you disable it from Ubuntu, is there some special way to do it?
<Ironfrost> Hoxzer - go to SubSection "Display" in your xorg.conf
<Tuxicity> cusco, cool
<jojomillan_> dcraven: yes
<topyli> webtoe: that's not the debian way. debian always boots to init 2
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, is the nvidia kernel module loaded?
<Ironfrost> Hoxzer - and add the resolution you want after 'modes' (there is a list)
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: yes
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, lsmod|grep nvidia
<drac> Or is people using ubuntu kernels, forced to vesafb?!
<dcraven> Ironfrost: there is a wiki page that has what you are talking about too I think --> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, so, from the error log GLX is causing X to fail to start, what happens if you comment out GLX
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: the module is from the repos - not the installer
<topyli> eskaypey: you need to get rid of the gdm symlink in /etc/rc2.d
<topyli> eskaypey: use update-rc.d
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, i had Tabs=hidden =)
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: i'll try. give me two mins
<cusco> Tuxicity: thanks
<Tuxicity> larsrohdin, oh i knew something was wrong lol
<drac> D'oh, i'll take silency as yes.
<drac> :/
<Tuxicity> cusco, np
<larsrohdin> Tuxicity, but how do i get a new tab like you just did?
<bet0x> how i can search for a String on a file and replace them
<webtoe> use sed
<dcraven> bet0x: sed
<eskaypey> what gdm symlink looks like?
<topyli> drac: personally, i had to enable the framebuffer separately. ubuntu doesn't use it by default
<bet0x> bi want to change "Code version 2.1.2" to "Code version 2.1.7-a"
<jojomillan_> whiteknight == personal hero. the drivers are actually running
<drac> topyli: Apparently 2.6.10-5-686-smp uses ..
<drac> He never loaded it, and now it's fucking his X.
<topyli> vga=normal should do it
<drac> Hmm.
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, no worries, though one question, is this your xorg config? http://pastebin.com/275275
<bet0x> any have a example
<bet0x> ?
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: yes it was. changed a bit now
<topyli> eskaypey: you don't care, because you should leave it to update-rc.d
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, do you mind posting up your new config, there are a few tweaks probably necessary :)
<topyli> eskaypey: i forget the command, look it up in the update-rc.d man page
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: with pleasure
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: http://pastebin.com/275290
<drac> jojomillan_: I'm not sure what are you talking about, but remove following modules from xorg.conf to get better performancy with your nvidia card: bitmap, GLcore, ddc, vbe, int10, record. They are slowing the drivers down. Also, change ImPS/2 to ExplorerPS/2 and your mouse moves lot smoother.
<dcraven> bet0x: sed -e "s/searchword/replaceword/" filename >> filename.temp
<drac> jojomillan_: Changing those, will increase your FPS.
<bet0x> ok
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, firstly you want to comment out dri, both in the Module section and the DRI section at the end
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, nvidia drivers don't (i seem to remember) use dri
<dcraven> bet0x: that will create a new file called filename.temp with the changes you want... Check it first, and backup your original in case something goes wrong.
<drac> jojomillan_: Indeed, get rid of dri too.
<jojomillan_> okay....
<drac> topyli: Anyway, thanks for the tip, i'll tell him to try it.
<bet0x> dcraven, and how i do with dirs and subdirs
<jojomillan_> drac: i doubt i have 3d-acceleration, as i commented glx out. what can i do about that?
<ManLord> how to start Kate as root? i try sudo kate but it doesn't launch.. and i cant even launch it later
<topyli> eskaypey: basename is gdm in this case
<eskaypey> update-rc.d --force <basename> remove what is the basename?
<topyli> why force?
<eskaypey> or not really?
<eskaypey> or nothing?
<cusco> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cusco>   libavcodeccvs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<cusco>                  Depends: libpostproc0 (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<cusco> E: Broken packages
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: glxgears doesn't work now of course. but i'm still a lot happier than earlier on!
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, try and uncomment glx, and see what happens...
<cusco> what do I do?
<topyli> eskaypey: i'd say update-rc.d remove gdm i guess
<eskaypey> k i'll try that
<topyli> you read the man page, i didn't :)
<maylar> i gotta say ubuntu was the only distro to get my nic working before a full install. (useing an older Dell D233ST lappy) just have one problem if anyone thinks they can help
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: uncommenting glx does the following: http://pastebin.com/275292
<nikls> olorin; did not work
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, what debs did you install?
<olorin> nikls: ahhh :(
<kanuha> ManLord, I just use kedit
<kanuha> I had the same prpblem
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: nvidia-glx; nvidia-kernel-common; nvidia-settings
<kanuha> simple question, I hope. How do I make the Kmenu transparent? I made the taskbar transparent, but don't see an option to make the menu transparent. I thought I had done this before.
<iSteve> Greetings ... I've been told that during installation, Ubuntu checks out for installed systems and prepares proper menu for grub ... I wonder, how? How does it check what is there? Where can I find sources for this rather remarkable feature?
<dcraven> bet0x: something like this might work --> "for i in `find ./mydir -type f`; do sed -e "s/searchword/replaceword/" $i >> ${i}.temp; done"
<dcraven> bet0x: I'd test it first, and there are probably other ways.
<vince_> can anyone give me a hand?  i'm trying to compile something on ubuntu, and it keeps erroring out at the same place though i'm not sure what i'm missing
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, is your card pci or agp?
<vince_> checking for MD5 in -lcrypto... no
<vince_> configure: error: libCrypto is required by tmsnc
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: agp. geforce fx
<webtoe> vince_: have you got libcrpto installed?
<vince_> i have both the libcrypto++ and openssl libraries installed (which has libcrypto)
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, is agp module loaded?
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: nvidia_agp and agpgart are loaded, yes
<vince_> webtoe, in /usr/lib, i have libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<webtoe> you need to install the libcrypto-dev pacakage as well
<abiertos> hello it's me again
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, then i'm not sure why glx isn't working
<abiertos> Lunitik help me!
<webtoe> vince_, then it will work
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: me neither :-)
<abiertos> Linux Jones
<webtoe> vince_, sorry libcrypto++-dev
<vince_> webtoe, but it doesn't for some strange reason
<vince_> yup, have the dev installed too
<abiertos> I tried to recovery my root password
<abiertos> but I failed
<webtoe> vince_: well the only thing i can suggest then if you're sure its installed is to try and specify to the configure script of the program your compiling where the library is
<Hoxzer> how can I lock In as a root in gnome?
<abiertos> I need help
<resiak> Hoxzer: Don't.
<webtoe> vince_: you could try running /sbin/ldconfig but i assume the package installation would run that
<whiteknight> jojomillan_, i have a strange idea, try default depth as 16 with glx uncommented
<Hoxzer> I need to be able to edit that conf file
<resiak> Hoxzer: So run your text editor with sudo
<graw> Need help: windows ntfs partition can only be accessed via shell but not from the graphical interface
<vince_> webtoe, yeah, i ran the ldconfig too thinking it might be the problem.. i just created a symbolic link from libcrypto.so.0.9.7 to libcrypto.so to see if that will work, hang on
<jojomillan_> whiteknight: not a bad idea. brb
<resiak> Hoxzer: Don't /msg me
<abiertos> I need help, I want to recovery my root password
<resiak> Hoxzer: IIRC, you can right-click a file in Nautilus and say "edit as root". I may be wrong, though. Alternatively, Alt-F2, sudo gedit
<resiak> abiertos: Remember me?
<abiertos> yes
<resiak> abiertos: What went wrong?
<abiertos> I did that you told me
<abiertos> but there's a problem
<vince_> webtoe, well, that worked, but now it's stopping at openssl, which I do have installed.. dammit :(
<abiertos> I logged like a root
<jojomillan> whiteknight: no good :-(
<abiertos> but I can to change the root password
<dws> newbie question: i just did a default install of hoary hedgehog. was is supposed to give me the option of changing the root password? or is that something that i only get by installed a server?
<graw> Need help: windows ntfs partition can only be accessed via shell but not from the graphical interface
<whiteknight> jojomillan, then sorry, the only option is to install the driver via the nvidia installer
<abiertos> there are modules that no load when you use init=/bin/sh
<Raskall> hmm.. are there any know problems with nfs over wlan? When I copy files over nfs the machine hangs a lot of processes, but over samba it works just fine.
<jojomillan> whiteknight: no matter. you were a great help-. thanks
<whiteknight> jojomillan, i don't personally have a nvidia, i run ubuntu on an ibook with a ati card ::)
<jago25_98> Guys I hope you can help me because I can't use anything other than xchat. All my partitions on my IDE drive are listed as 0 bytes left by df and yet the space used is smaller than the overall space! fsck -pa didn't help!
<resiak> abiertos: What went wrong?
<abiertos> you can login like a root with that way
<jojomillan> whiteknight: i'm not a fan of ati myself. and i can't afford an ibook!
<graw> dws: you can by doing:     sudo passwd root      than entering your own password
<resiak> abiertos: What's so hard about prefixing what you say with my name? I'll be less likely to wander off without helping you if you do.
<whiteknight> jojomillan, yeah but there aren't any good drivers for ati cards on ppc
<abiertos> but all files just have read permission
<dws> graw: thanks
<whiteknight> jojomillan, good luck though
<abiertos> I can't do nothing
<jojomillan> whiteknight: cheers
<resiak> abiertos: So you do what I said and remount your root filesystem read-write. mount -o remount,rw /
<hans_> i have gaim instant messenger started with msn protocol but i cant receive live webcam from my buddies. isnt that supported in ubuntu?
<FR500> hello
<resiak> hans_: The short answer is "no".
<FR500> is it complicated to make the console look like the one in gentoo livecd? with the nifty background and everything
<abiertos> ok
<resiak> abiertos: Please, _please_, start things you say to me with "resiak: ".
<dws> graw: except that passwd wants the current root passwd, which install didn't give me
<hans_> is there another program to receive live webcam from buddies
<resiak> hans_: gaim-vv, but it doesn't work yet.
<abiertos> what?
<graw> dws: No it asks you for your OWN password.
<XplOzIon> how can i remove the orphan packages?
<dws> graw: d'oh. thanks again.
<graw> graw: type " sudo passwd root" Then it asks  for your OWN password
<graw> dws: type " sudo passwd root" Then it asks  for your OWN password
<resiak> abiertos: Please don't /msg me. Talk to me in here.
<abiertos> ok
<jojomillan> whiteknight: does an xdpyinfo show any sign of GLX on your box?
<abiertos> tell me what can I do
<graw> NEED HELP: windows ntfs partition can only be accessed via shell but not from the graphical interface
<malte`> how do i start esd on xfce's startup?
<abiertos> that way just let you manage the files in  read only mode
<whiteknight> jojomillan, yup, why
<whiteknight> ?
<Hoxzer> Resiak?
<resiak> abiertos: Firstly, prefix what you say to me on IRC with "resiak: " like I prefix talking to you with "abiertos: ". Secondly, read what I tell you.
<resiak> Hoxzer: Yes?
<abiertos> ok
<Hoxzer> so how do I open that Nautilus?
<resiak> abiertos: Once you have used init=/bin/sh and you get a root shell, things are read-only. So you run mount -o remount,rw / to remount your root partition read-write. Then you can use passwd to change the password.
<jojomillan> whiteknight: i have NV-GLX which isn't enough according to nvidia. my guess is, that a symlink or file is missing on my machine
<abiertos> if my root partition is hda1 I have to put
<jojomillan> whiteknight: probably libglx.so
<resiak> abiertos: You put _exactly_ what I just said.
<abiertos> resiak: mount -o remount,rw /dev/hda1?
<resiak> abiertos: You could, or you can write mount -o remount,rw /
<whiteknight> jojomillan, yes, you will have a different version perhaps, nvidia stick their own in the doc file for some reason
<whiteknight> jojomillan, something like, /usr/doc/nvidia-glx
<Hoxzer> soo.... hoow?
<abiertos> ok
<whiteknight> jojomillan, this is all from memory when i use to use the driver over a year ago but apart from that i can't remember
<resiak> abiertos: Oh, and thanks for the prefix :)
<dockane> is there a good printing dialogue i can install for x?  i don't like no one of the offered: gimp, xpdf, OOo. all are different but nothing does it job as i expect
<abiertos> resiak: please forgive me! :P
<resiak> abiertos: S'cool.
<abiertos> resiak: bye
<jojomillan> whiteknight: looks like i'm missing a file. no solution found though  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7906.html
<abiertos> resiak:I'll try the new tech
* resiak hopes that was clear enough this time.
<BurgerMann> lo :)
<whiteknight> jojomillan, use the nvidia installer
<hans_> bye @ all
<whiteknight> jojomillan, i think it'll solve a lot of problems
<IIIEars> Hello! - Help! my root partition is shown mounted as an ordinary disk on the desktop after installing samba - how do i fix this?
<BurgerMann> how do I browse a network computer :?
<olorin> nikls: so ?
<Kartagis> how can I skip already installed packages with apt-get?
<bet0x> how i can play quicktime trailers on mozilla?
<IIIEars> Burgermon - on a local windows network?
<BurgerMann> lol
<BurgerMann> lots of Qs
<XplOzIon> how can i remove the orphan packages?
<BurgerMann> IIIEars,  nah two linux machines, both with kde desktop environment
<ManLord> PROBLEM: can't get translucency to work | Can anyone help? | Please?
<kingsley> Where's a version of fdisk that will put a Windows 98 compatible partition a 165GB hard drive?
<sig> XplOzIon: next time you remove a package and want orphan packages that are depended by that certain package do: apt-get remove --purge packagename
<IIIEars> norris_, just swap and root - i am a bit worried.
<bad_mongo> How do I make other machines see this ubuntu machine, using samba?
<XplOzIon> sig, is ther a way to remove all of em at once?
<sig> XplOzIon: with that command
<sig> XplOzIon: what are you trying to remove?
<Delph> sig: ooh, purge does orphan packages as well? I thought it just did config files.
<djm62> bad_mongo: System->Administration->Shared Folders
<sig> Delph: you may be right, I'm looking at man apt now
<membreya> what's the command to create a system user? such as FTP ?
<djm62> aptitude manages orphans better, IIRC
<sig> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html  3.3 Removing pakcages
<bad_mongo> djm62, I have added some folder there, but others can't see them
<XplOzIon> sig, thanks
<djm62> bad_mongo: are you using the same "workgroup name"?
<IIIEars> bad_mongo - there is a decent explanation in the ubuntu forums - tho - you might end up where i am now your root parttion is shown mounted on the desk - I am guessing that this _ISN'T- supposed to happen - loll
<djm62> bad_mongo: typically MSHOME
<Delph> sig: not very helpful, is it?
<Delph> --purge -- instead of removing, packages are purged.... BUT WHAT IS PURGING???!!11111oneoneone
<resiak> Delph: Hi.
<Delph> ah, but dpkg has it.
<Delph> resiak: hihi =:0
<sig> Delph: it is
<bad_mongo> djm62, I use mshome.. but should I use WINS server?
<sig> 3.6 Removing unused package files: apt-get clean and autoclean
<IIIEars> purgeing is what you do after a "binge" of package installations? - grin
<sig> IIIEars: hah
<djm62> bad_mongo: unsure...
<dockane> is there any recommandation for a good printing/preview dialogue ? i am looking for somehting like the acrobat reader for window$ offers where i can add an option like " do not touch the page format" for printing pdfs
<sig> dockane: acroread-plugin
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<sig> works well for me
<sig> sudo apt-get install acroread
<sig> sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread
<dockane> sig, does not bring this option for printing like the win version
<BurgerMann> harley luja
<graw> Need help: windows ntfs partition can only be accessed via shell but not from the graphical interface
<sig> dockane: print preview?
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone here use wine to work with programs installed on their windows partitions?
<IIIEars> ah well - having my root partition shown as mounted on the desk makes me nervous. (my poor windows machines are nearly defenseless and anemic)
<sig> SeeleyUSMC: what unit are you with?
<SeeleyUSMC> sig: 3/7
<dockane> sig, yes with "don't touch the page format" (<- poor translation from german)
<sig> I was 1/5
<sig> 0331
<SeeleyUSMC> sig: me too :)
<SeeleyUSMC> Oorah machineguns
<] BreliC[> ahh, finally got tmsnc compiled and working
<sig> nice
<IIIEars> Another HUGE "THANK YOU" to the Ubuntu for their wonderful work! :)
<SeeleyUSMC> sig: Ever been to leatherneck.com ?
<sig> SeeleyUSMC: yes
<FR500> is it complicated to make the console look like the one in gentoo livecd? with the nifty background and everything
<IIIEars> SeeleyUSMC - I gave it a try - It always corrupted my display settings.
<IIIEars> gentoo ugh! (pops two aspirin)
<sig> FR500: linux is linux.... if gentoo can do it, it can be done in any other linux distro
<drcoded> Hi all
<topyli> FR500: dunno, but many livecds have nice consoles
<IIIEars> (rexamines the possibility of being a Ubuntu zealot..) - lol
<drcoded> any one can help me with shorewall?
<drcoded> I dont know why I can't go to internet
<doogies> hi all
<drcoded> I did policy,zones.interfaces
<drcoded> but still computer B can't get into the internet
<IIIEars> drcoded, - what are you seeing?
<wbeck81> you appear to be able to connect to irc
<drcoded> I can ping to 10.0.100.5  but not outside
<drcoded> for some how it dosnt forware the packges into internet
<IIIEars> drcoded, - did you enable DNS for network sharing? - (dumb question i know you almost certainly have.)
<jhaig> I'm having a problem with my keyboard and mouse in Gnome in 5.04.  I asked here a couple of days ago but got no answer, so I'm trying again.  Often (but not always) when I log into Gnome there appears to be a very fast auto-repeat on the keyboard and mouse.  When clicking on the menus I have to keep the button pressed or the menu disappears immediately and typing is impossible as several characters appear for each keypress.
<drcoded> I have DHCP for internet
<drcoded> DNS for network share
<drcoded> I use the DNS of my ISP in computer B
<FR500> drcoded, i don't know about shorewall, but firestarter is way to go
<jhaig> This only happens with Gnome - I can log in with the failsafe terminal OK.  Any ideas?
<FR500> drcoded, it's very easy
<topyli> drcoded: i messed with shorewall for a wile back in the day. ended up configuring iptables with firestarter. took 2 minutes
<djm62> jhaig: have you tried System->Preferences->Keyboard/Mouse ?
<holycow> jhaig, have you tried a diferent kb maybe?
<drcoded> firestater is easy then shoerwall?
<FR500> drcoded, easier than windows ICS
<IIIEars> drcoded, - the interface asks if you want to enable your machine as a gateway on the second interface and then you plug in  the other computers to the back of it.
<FR500> drcoded, easier than zonealarm
<jhaig> djm62: I've tried keyboard settings, but anyway it is a problem from a clean install and new user, so I doubt it is a settings problem.
<topyli> drcoded: it's a wizard that asks you if you want to open something, if you want nat, if you want dhcp and that's it
<jhaig> holycow: I haven't tried that, but I will do.
<drcoded> I dont have gui  , console only
<topyli> ah
<djm62> jhaig: have you googled your keyboard in case it's a common problem?
<holycow> jhaig, i know it's dumb, just hoping maybe that you didn't overlook in frustration, i know how it is
<holycow> jhaig, i haven't seen this issue ever, and chances are no one else has either here since you didn't get an answer
<IIIEars> << Firestarter for debian - shorewall is for resource stingy servers
<serfurj> what does the "+" mean in ndiswrapper-source 0.12+1.0rc2-1?
<djm62> O E M ubuntu
<topyli> IIIEars: well, stingy servers are often debian :)
<holycow> djm62, why, thats not a bad idea indeedy :)
* holycow imagines dells preinstalled with ubuntu
<holycow> haha
<graw> can someone help me?
<holycow> ya when hell freezes over
<olorin> jhaig: did ou try to change your keyboard ?
<iSteve> lol
<iSteve> dells with preinstalled ubuntu or debian
<LinuxJones> graw, what's wrong ?
<iSteve> yea sure, and satan will be skating to work
<holycow> iSteve, hehe, skating, thats a good one :)
<iSteve> unfortunately not mine
<Plexys> is there a GUI to manage running services on your system?
<LinuxJones> Plexys, not at present
<Plexys> ok thanks, linuxjones
<holycow> Plexys, mostly because a: its trivial to do via command line
<holycow> and b: you wouldn't gain anything from a gui
<flodine> are backports need guys
<LinuxJones> Plexys, you could probably install something like webmin to help out with basic stuff though I suspect
<Plexys> okay, then how do i see all running services?
<holycow> Plexys, sudo /etc/init.d/service start/stop/restart is easy enough
<Plexys> i have that installed
<Tuxicity> floater, no dont put the backports is your repos
<LinuxJones> Plexys, ps -aux
<flodine> do i need backport in my repository
<flodine> thxs
<LinuxJones> Plexys, you can use lsof -i or netstat to see network services running
<Tuxicity> flodine, np
<jhaig> New keyboard and still the same problem.
<resiak> holycow: Is gnome-system-tools in Ubuntu?
<holycow> resiak, yep
<resiak> holycow: So there's your gui right there.
<resiak> holycow: Oh, wait, it doesn't have a runlevel bit. Sorry :)
<holycow> for services?
<LinuxJones> resiak, it's not complete
<membreya> who here has successfully establish anon FTP with wu-ftpd?
<holycow> :)
<abiertos> resiak: thanks a lot for help me
<holycow> LinuxJones, thats an interesting point, gst would be the right place for it *hmmm*
<resiak> abiertos: Did you win?
<graw> LinuxJones : windows ntfs partition can only be accessed via shell but not from the graphical interface
<abiertos> resiak:finally I can enjoy the pleasure to be run
<resiak> abiertos: \o/
<LinuxJones> graw, have you checked out www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<abiertos> resiak:to be root
<abiertos> resiak: I'm not won
<abiertos> resiak: you won, thanks a lot
* SeeleyUSMC goes on a quest to find out how to get wine and his Macromedia products to work with linux
<resiak> abiertos: Hey, whatever. I learnt how to do that on IRC too :-)
<LinuxJones> holycow, they are going to write a Graphical Services manager for the Breezy release
<abiertos> resiak: ok
<holycow> LinuxJones, no shit?
<holycow> ha! cool
<membreya> with Wu-FTPD, my anon user can login ok, but can't see any of the directories....
<abiertos> resiak: can I download /etc/sudoers file from apt-get
<abiertos> resiak:?
<resiak> abiertos: Did you remove it?
<thechitowncubs> Is there an audio player that automatically checks for new music in my folder? Or a playlist generator? Something of that nature
<resiak> abiertos: I'll have to leave it up to the rest of the channel to help you with that, I'm afraid.
<LinuxJones> holycow, I would like to get it started but there are alot of underlying issues that I don't fully understand with regards to debian's packaging system.
<graw> LinuxJones : I mounted thge partition and added the hda1 (ntfs) line to fstab
<jhaig> Anyway, if it were a keyboard problem then it wouldn't just affect Gnome, would it?
<ShaneAu> hey
<seth_slackware> hey
<LinuxJones> graw, I don't have any windows boxes so I can't really help dude sorry :(
* resiak wants to write a gnomish wlan browser and chooser and configurator
<holycow> LinuxJones, like what? deb is simple from what i can tell
<ShaneAu> Why does everything seem slughish and slow (gui)
<abiertos> resiak:ok
<resiak> abiertos: All the best.
* resiak gets food.
<holycow> LinuxJones, the hard part to me seems more the 'paperwork' in the process rather than the actual packaging?
<ShaneAu> Like refersh rate really low, you move a window across the screen and yuo see a trail for a while
<ShaneAu> It's horrible
<abiertos> resiak:I restored it now
<LinuxJones> holycow, it's got to do with how dpkg updates the system when it installs the service.
<thechitowncubs> rhythm box is really buggy
<holycow> LinuxJones, speaking of guis, thats one thing i wouldn't mind having a gui for :)
<babylon> how can i force to close the frozen applications
<LinuxJones> holycow, yeah it's something that most other distros have :)
<thechitowncubs> wow, its really buggy
<ShaneAu> Anyone?
<ShaneAu> It's the main thing that annoys me about Linux :p
<ShaneAu> So maybe I can fix it?
<thechitowncubs> ShaneAu: specs
<ShaneAu> P4 1.7 GHz, 512 MB ram, NVIDIA TNT2 graphics card
<thechitowncubs> how much memory in the gfx card?
<ShaneAu> 64 MB
<thechitowncubs> k
<thechitowncubs> Are you using Gnome?
<ShaneAu> I used it with Windows for many years, lol
<ShaneAu> yep
<SeeleyUSMC> grr...dreamweaver mx doesn't seem to like wine
<ShaneAu> Dragging windows shows it the most
<thechitowncubs> Ok... try using the simple theme
<ShaneAu> Seeing the trail of the window
<SeeleyUSMC> and thats the only program I'd really like to use from windows...that and Quicken
<thegreedyturtle> ShaneAu - do you have your video card drivers installed?
<thechitowncubs> system>prefrences>theme
<ShaneAu> Simple theme seems better, still kinda slugish
<ShaneAu> no, I havn't
<ShaneAu> But I'm downloading them now
<thegreedyturtle> that's why ;)
<holycow> SeeleyUSMC, check into crossover office
<thechitowncubs> ya... nvidia drivers improve it A LOT
<ShaneAu> Oh ok
<ShaneAu> I'll give it a go
<SeeleyUSMC> holycow: but that costs $... :(
<thechitowncubs> same w/ windows
<ShaneAu> they are done downloading
<thechitowncubs> my windows sucked without the drivers
<holycow> SeeleyUSMC, yep, so does dreamweaver and quicken
<thegreedyturtle> VESA drivers blow (the default drivers)
<ShaneAu> Ahr ok :)
<thechitowncubs> Quicken needs a linux version... and I wish apple would make Itunes compatible with linux (would it be hard to port since mac os x runs off unix)
<thechitowncubs> ?
<holycow> thechitowncubs, no, but bot apple and quicken are notoriously stingy in the cross platform dev stuff
<dennis_> server rinet.msk.wenet.ru
<ShaneAu> ok I gotta exit X first
<dennis_> \server rinet.msk.wenet.ru
<thegreedyturtle> i know there's some itunes stuff for linux
<ShaneAu> This is like my main time using Linux at home, so yeah... kinda embarrising, but how do I exit X ? :p
<holycow> qucken infact stopped making their business version because they werent making enough sales, so linux version i'm certain isnot on their radar
<ShaneAu> Just shutdown/.
<ShaneAu> ?>
<thegreedyturtle> shutdown -r 0
<ShaneAu> :)
<ShaneAu> Thanks
<thegreedyturtle> shutdown -r(estart) 0(seconds)
<holycow> exit x? you mean to command line?
<thegreedyturtle> use -h for halt
<dennis_> shutdown -r now
<ShaneAu> yes
<plexxus> Hey! Its my first time with linux and ubuntu... is there a driver for nvidia graficcards available?
<thegreedyturtle> yus
<ShaneAu> Wow
<holycow> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm quit
<ShaneAu> plexxus,
<ShaneAu> Are you seriouse?
<thegreedyturtle> huh?
<ShaneAu> Sounds like me
<holycow> plexxus, its on the ubuntu website
<holycow> plexxus, i mean the info for installing it
<plexxus> oh.. :)
<ShaneAu> I JUST downloaded http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-7174.html
<ShaneAu> But that's for TNT2
<thegreedyturtle> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia
<ShaneAu> anyways
<ShaneAu> I'll be back
<plexxus> ive got a nvidia gforce 4 ti 4600
<holycow> ShaneAu, just read the ubuntu website
<holycow> the install instructions are there
<plexxus> do i have to install special?
<ShaneAu> Wow, so they are.. :)
<holycow> don't use the nvidia installer crap, it will install stuff everywhere and bypass dpkg
<ShaneAu> good stuff
<thegreedyturtle> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<thegreedyturtle> it's easiest to use apt to get nvidia-glx
<thegreedyturtle> you should definitely get nvidia-settings too
<ShaneAu> ok too many options now
<plexxus> thanx all
<ShaneAu> :s
<plexxus> ive installed some nvidia stuff with the paket manager in gnome
<plexxus> glx and settigs.. yes
<plexxus> but i cant change the resolution
<thegreedyturtle> apt is the command line version of Synaptic Package Manager
<ShaneAu> holycow, you say don't use the nvidia installer, but the ubuntu site says to
* ShaneAu gets confused nw
<ShaneAu> now
<holycow> plexxus, the second part of config is giving x the correct horizontal and vertical refresh rates, those determine resolution possibilities for your monitor
<thegreedyturtle> plexxus: you have to make sure that the resolutions in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf are there
<thegreedyturtle> plexxus: be sure and back up that xorg.conf first, i made that mistake recently...
<holycow> plexxus, google your monitor for refresh rates and put them in the file thegreedyturtle pointed to
* ShaneAu will be back, hopefully with updated drivers
<plexxus> i know the refresh rates ...
<plexxus> there is no tool available for edit conf files..
<plexxus> openoffice maybe?
<holycow> lots of tools
<ManLord> gedit kate kedit
<holycow> open up a shell from apps/syttems/terminal
<holycow> type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stevenj> can someone tell me why no Gnome Icon theme will replace the freak'n volume in the gnome panel?
<plexxus> (sry for this question.. but iam new to linux and ubuntu).. a friendy gave me a cd where he puts the newest ubuntu on it..
<holycow> stevenj, what do you mean exactly?
<holycow> plexxus, thats okay we're happy to answer provided your happy to do the work
<thegreedyturtle> plexxus: you don't have to apologize! are you talking about the live cd?
<plexxus> no.. no live cd..
<thegreedyturtle> ok
<plexxus> ive installed ubuntu on my harddisc
<plexxus> he gave me the installation cd..
<plexxus> installation was easy..
<thegreedyturtle> just checking ;) cuz it's hard to actually save your xorg to a cd!
<stevenj> holycow, I am using milk 2.1 and gnome-apple icons...for some reason the icon for the volume (right beside the time-upper right corner) will not change...I have tried many icon themes that I know is suppose to change it
<plexxus> but.. now i do not know how to get a grafics driver installed
<ivo_> hello guys
<plexxus> hey ivo
<ivo_> how do you put ubuntu in standby (to ram)??
<burner> plexxus, what kinda card?
<ivo_> i only see the hibernating option!!
<ShaneAu> humm
<ShaneAu> errors about cc
<ShaneAu> gcc
<thegreedyturtle> here, do it this way, you won't need to deal with that download you got from nvidia: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<FR500> hmmmm doing the framebuffer console was real easy
<thegreedyturtle> you'll just use apt to download it
<FR500> there are debs for it :P
<plexxus> burner, g4 ti 4600
<holycow> stevenj, thats because the theme doesn't have icons for that widget set ... i think?
<ivo_> how do you put ubuntu in standby (to ram)??
<ivo_> how do you put ubuntu in standby (to ram)??
<plexxus> burner, im completely new to linux..
<server> ivo..thats annoying
<ivo_> ow sorry, double post
<FR500> ivo_, locate standby.sh
<FR500> and run it
<ivo_> okay
<holycow> stevenj, don't forget milk was developed on older versions of gnome, hoary uses 2.10, maybe the theme needs some adjusting for it?
<burner> plexxus, see what thegreedyturtle posted about ubuntuguide
<thegreedyturtle> plexxus: go System -> Synaptic Package Manager, then run a search for nVidia, and marke for install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<plexxus> plexxus, yeah.. i am reading now
<thegreedyturtle> hokay nm then :)
<holycow> plexxus, well welcome to linux then, some things are harde, a lot of other things are easier, hopefully  you have  fun :)
<plexxus> burner, i am reading now :D
<burner> heh
<ShaneAu> I'm doing it with apt-get now :)
* png is away: sizarr...
<burner> good luck plexxus
<ShaneAu> So far it's looking good
<thegreedyturtle> my apt has super COW powers...
<plexxus> holycow, thanks! i know that some things are new to me...
* burner never had to deal with video drivers as ati is shit and has no linux drivers for a radeon 7000 ;)
<stevenj> holycow, I see...thanks..any idea where I can start poking around? :)
<plexxus> holycow, one thing is.. a friend told me that i have do recompile my kernel with the nvidia drivers.. but i dont know how..
<burner> plexxus, nah... shouldn't have to recompile
<stevenj> holycow, or do you know of an updated milk theme (besides clearlooks :) )
<holycow> stevenj, best i can do for ya is google and emailing the theme author :) sorry
<stevenj> holycow, thanks
<holycow> plexxus, no, hehe
<burner> stevenj, gnome-look.org ?  search around
<holycow> plexxus, you don't recompile kernels with debian/ubuntu
<thegreedyturtle> sure you do, but you shouldn't have to
<holycow> you can if you want but ... the point of using debian is that  you don't haveto, pretty well everything is builtin and modular
<thegreedyturtle> and if you do have to, avoid it XD
<holycow> thegreedyturtle, no you don't shutup, hes a newb
<holycow> :)
<thegreedyturtle> hahahaha
<thegreedyturtle> you still gotta compile openMoxix
<holycow> plexxus, heres a neat experiment you can do:
<thegreedyturtle> Mosix*
<plexxus> holycow, i dont know how to compile something in linux..
<holycow> install ubuntu/debian on an hd, then plug into any desktop you like
<holycow> it will work 9/10
<thegreedyturtle> plexxus: don't listen to me im being facesious
<holycow> the only thing you will have problems getting going is x server, but thats becaus x server is still 'catching' up to where it should be, it's development stalled for a long time
<plexxus> holycow, ubuntu is still working.. and im in this chat with xchat...
<holycow> plexxus, you don't haveto know, you can learn it's not too hard
<plexxus> holycow, but there is this resolution problem :D
<holycow> plexxus, me too
<ShaneAu> Wow
<ShaneAu> nice
<ShaneAu> :)
<ShaneAu> I love it
<plexxus> holycow, but i will do this :D
<ShaneAu> :p
<ShaneAu> Had a big Nvidia logo on startx
<kingsley> Is it OK to make some new disk partitions with MS FDISK and others with cfdisk?
<thegreedyturtle> you got it then
<ShaneAu> And now things are running excellent (graphics wise)
<ShaneAu> Thanks!
<holycow> plexxus, well give it a try, some people like me ditched windows immediately, some go back and forth, some don't like it, whatever suits you
<drcoded> tgz how I extract
<thegreedyturtle> you can turn of that obnoxious nVidia thing too if you want
<ivo_> i can't locate standby.sh
<ShaneAu> lol, what was that site you last sent
<ivo_> is this a script?
<ShaneAu> Someone sent an address
<drcoded> I dont remmber
<drcoded> tar -xzv or somthing
<thegreedyturtle> ubuntuguide.com?
<thegreedyturtle> err .org
<ShaneAu> It was for beginners or something with a anchor
<ShaneAu> #nvidia_guid or something as the anchor
<ivo_> anyone?
<thegreedyturtle> search for nvidia on it
<thegreedyturtle> it's the only mention of nvidia
<ShaneAu> never mind found it, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<plexxus> thx. guys.. i have to restart now!
<ivo_> does anybody know about ubuntu standby??
<netmonk> ivo_, what do you need it for
<thegreedyturtle> i definitely reccommend scouring that site for tricks and tips
<netmonk> ok
<thegreedyturtle> prelink is awesome
<ivo_> they sad earlier to look for standby.sh but i can't find it
<netmonk> ivo_, you need either hibernate.sh or suspend.sh
<thegreedyturtle> what are you doing ivo?
<ivo_> hibernate is to harddrive?
<burner> ivo_, yes
<Rhymes> where can i find a breezy status page? something like a changelog, release notes and so on
<burner> Rhymes, google for "ubuntu breezy" :P
<Rhymes> ;)
<burner> in any event, there isn't much yet
<ShaneAu> And to exit gnome is just Ctrl Alt backspace, why didn't anyone mention that?
<ivo_> how to get out of standby, powerbutton?
<ShaneAu> Seems to have worked
<burner> an updated irssi (from cvs)  new gtk, some libs
<ShaneAu> :p
<burner> ivo_, good question, when you find out, let me know ;)
<cusco> hi
<St0n3-C0l> I heard Breezy got their chaintool or toolchain broken
<thegreedyturtle> ShaneAu: ctrl alt backspace is a heavy handed way to exit gnome, it literally kills off the Xserver
<plexxus> ive got another problem.. i have 2 soundcards in my pc.. how can i change between the soundcards?
<cusco> Im having a problem installing transcode
<ivo_> burner, why do you say that?
<thegreedyturtle> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DeveloperResources maybe Rhymes?
<burner> plexxus, using gnome's mixer app?
<ShaneAu> Oh.
<plexxus> whats the command for this mixer?
<Amaranth> plexxus: Right click on the volume icon.
<Amaranth> choose Open Volume Control
<Hoxzer> :D no!
<burner> yeah, what Amaranth said
<Hoxzer> now I totally messed up my display adapter :D
<burner> plexxus, then check the menu to change cards
<plexxus> k.. thx.. but it doesnt work..
<plexxus> ive got a cheap creative and an audigy 2 in my pc
<plexxus> the sound form the cheap creative was terrible.. and stucks..
<plexxus> i hate it..
<Owner__> good tip - i was looking for an add in card
<plexxus> but the option in the mixer where i can change doestn work.. the sound comes also through the cheap when i took the audigy2
<Owner__> did Ubuntu recognize both right away?
<bur[n] er> ivo_: in my system, teh file for suspending is "sleep.sh"
<plexxus> yes..
<cusco> does anyone has transcode in the main repo?
<Owner__> Heh- my windows box was hacked again on IRC - so what else is new - lol
<flodine> why do you need headers for the kernel
<Owner__> formerly - "IIIEars" - whay should i be surprised.
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<plexxus> i think gnome is the sweetest desktop i ever see..
<Hoxzer> Im havin realy bad problems now
<Hoxzer> is there anyway how I can return my .conf as it was?
<holycow> Hoxzer, what did you do and the answer is only if you have a backup of the file
<plexxus> how can i change the resolution..
<Hoxzer> :D
<Hoxzer> wonderful
<Hoxzer> seems I have to reinstal everything
<holycow> plexxus, system / preferences / resolution
<plexxus> there are only this standart resolutions..
<holycow> Hoxzer, good way to learn to always backup files before mucking about
<plexxus> my screen supports 1600x1200
<holycow> plexxus, did you change the v and h frequencies in your xorg.conf?
<plexxus> but the highest i can chose is 1024 x 768
<holycow> and added 1600x1200 resolution to the section underneath the frequence section in xorg.conf?
<plexxus> do i have to put a "1600x1200" in front of the "1024x768" ?
<holycow> y ep
<kiun> hello
<holycow> plexxus, oh forgot one thing
<holycow> you need to restart x server after you change that config file
<plexxus> ahh ok :D
<kiun> I'm spanish, I need help
<holycow> do that by doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... that will log you out and you will loose this channel
<plexxus> there is another way ive read... strg+alt+backsp ...
<holycow> sure
<plexxus> is that also a way?
<holycow> yep
<plexxus> oh.. k!
<plexxus> thx!
<topyli> don't know how completely that starts gdm though
<topyli> restarts even
<holycow> completely
<holycow> it's daemon, there is no other way to restart it
<topyli> i mean ctrl-alt-backspace
<topyli> it kills x of course, but may not rerun all the init scripts
<plexxus> if i did the false settings.. is there a way to get in graphic mode with standart config?
<holycow> oh yeah stopping gdm service is the cleanest way
<zxc> Firefox keeps randomly exiting by itself :/...anyone know why or have I just done something about 5 times
<holycow> plexxus, x wont start if the settings are bad and will fall back to command line
<plexxus> oh.. i dont know what to to in command line mode..
<holycow> zxc stop watching those "really friendly girl" sites :)
<topyli> zxc: happens here too when browsing porn
<holycow> plexxus, well, unless you have a backup config file :) take a change, what the heck
<topyli> ummm... make that "graphical sites with lots of links"
<zxc> holycow and topyli, damn, gonna have to switch back to windoze!
<zxc> seriously though I was just on deviantart :/
<topyli> yeah, windows does have its uses :)
<holycow> rofl
<zxc> why does it do it on "friendly girl" sites?
<zxc> :/
<topyli> zxc: i don't know why. i don't think it's a gecko problem because epiphany doesn't do it. it seems to be just firefox
<holycow> zxc i was kidden :) rofl
<FR500> help!!!!! had a power failure, now at boot it says EXT3-fs error loading journal, after that i get kernel panic
<ivoks> hi
<prototyp> hi
<topyli> FR500: calm down, boot from something, run fsck
<zxc> ah not too bad, epiphany for girl sites it is ;P
<Delph> FR500: grab a live CD, boot off it, fsck the hard drive, hope for the best =:)
<FR500> Delph, oks
<FR500> thx
<prototyp> anyone know of some nice tricks to force installation of packages?
<FR500> fsck~=scandisk?
<topyli> zxc: then you can even bookmark them and people won't see your bookmarks in firefox :)
<Delph> FR500: aye
<Delph> but lacks the property that it restarts every ten seconds.
<Jimmothy> i have a problem
<Jimmothy> x.org will no longer start after i fiddled trying to sort my resolution
<Jimmothy> i'm on irssi from the backup thing
<topyli> FR500: yes, and "hope for the best" means "check moon phase and wave a dead chicken on the keyboard"
<flodine> whats the latest kernel out for ubuntu
<holycow> Jimmothy, are you plexus?
<Jimmothy> no idea what that is
<FR500> topyli, what?
<resiak> flodine: Are you really serious about asking that here?!
<prototyp> topyli: LOL
<holycow> Jimmothy, nm then
<resiak> GAH!
<zxc> topyli, rofl, that's what I used to do with firefox on windoze xD
* resiak slaps himslef.#
<topyli> FR500: in other words, "pray" :)
<resiak> I must stop mistaking #ubuntu for #debian.
<Jimmothy> how do i start x.org?
<topyli> hehe
<resiak> Delph: You threw me off by being in here...
<flodine> yeah mine is 2.6.10.5
<holycow> Jimmothy, ideally you want to have a backup of your xorg.conf file, and copy that back overtop, then try again
<flodine> im not a punk
<Delph> resiak: i'm just in here for the comedy value.
<Jimmothy> oh good idea, how do i do that? i know i have one, i rememeber making it
<resiak> Delph: Erm...
<holycow> cp xorg.conf.back xorg.conf
<dantheman> does anyone here use mail-notification?
<Delph> resiak: of the questions, not playing sillybuggers with the answers.
<holycow> the first name is what you named it, the last name is the target, make sure you have your paths right and then just do startx to test
* prototyp knocks his head to the wall - why did I install Dutch Kubuntu instead of US?!
<resiak> Delph: Heh.
<Jimmothy> ok, brb
<holycow> remember, its going to copy OVER TOP of the old xorg.conf file
<prototyp> very nice copy/pasting my errors now
<dantheman> i'm having some problems setting up mail-notification to work with gmail
<dantheman> the notifier doesn't show up at all
<dantheman> and it won't let me configure it agian
<dantheman> i sent myself a test message, but it didn't show up then, either
<Munnu> sen puutteessa ostin itselleni IDE64:n. =D
<Munnu> oops.
<topyli> dantheman: are you sure it's running?
<ShaneAu> Am i able to upgrade my firefox to 1.0.3 with apt-get?
<dantheman> i went to the applications menu and clicked on it
<dantheman> it didn't give me any information about what it was doing, if it started or not
<Jimmothy> ok that didnt' work, i don't remember the paths
<holycow> lol
<holycow> where is your backup file?
<dantheman> i'm reinstalling the package now
<topyli> Munnu: kaada itsellesi vaan :)
<Jimmothy> i presume its in the same directory as xorg.conf
<Hoxzer> everything went so well until I edited .conf file :D
<prototyp> how do I force a certain package to install? kdelibs-data keeps bugging me with some dependency problem
<Hoxzer> no way :D
<prototyp> which I'm unable to fix
<holycow> Jimmothy, cd /etc/X11
<Hoxzer> now I have to install everything again
<holycow> once you are in there you can just do cp old.file.backup xorg.conf
<Jimmothy> gah i need a second terminal while i'm stuck
<Jimmothy> ok, brb once more
<holycow> Jimmothy, ctrl/alt/f2
<holycow> don't log out
<holycow> just do ctrl/alt/f2 and login there
<Jimmothy> didn't do anything
<topyli> Hoxzer: that's hard to believe. reinstall?
<dantheman> is there another program like mail-notification for checking a gmail account?
<Hoxzer> Topyli: yep
<Hoxzer> im not sure but do you know how do I edit that file?
<Nomikos> if I want to mount folders on Ubuntu from MacOS X on another computer, what do i have to install?
<Hoxzer> when I cant visit in gnome
<zxc> The application "Epiphany" has decided to quit unexpectadly, noooo my pr0n! :P
<HcE> Nomikos: They all can use Samba
<Nomikos> HcE: so I install Samba on Ubuntu?
<HcE> Nomikos: yes
<jroc> hi there... has anyone here (a) used the POPfile mail filtering package and (b) had any problems with it since upgrading to Hoary?
<HcE> Nomikos: and the use smbmount
<prototyp> Hoxzer: have you installed mc yet?
<FR500> topyli, Delph thanks a lot
<Hoxzer> no
<FR500> it worked
<prototyp> try it
<georges> hi. is anyone using ayttm ?
<Nomikos> and on OS X, do I just go to network and it'll find it?
<Hoxzer> I haven't installed like anything
<Hoxzer> only bittorrent client
<zxc> georges, I've tried it :/
<prototyp> no X needed to edit files
<georges> zxc: not happy wit hit?
<Nomikos> HcE: thanks, I'll try it out
<Hoxzer> yeah, I can be in the console
<Hoxzer> but not into Gnome
<Jimmothy> so i cp'd my backup to xorg.conf but startx gave me bash: command startx not found, or similar
<zxc> georges, wouldn't connect to msn messenger for me :/
<georges> zxc: connects fine here
<holycow> Jimmothy, weird, is that an ubuntu box?
<georges> zxc: using ayttm coming with hoary
<Jimmothy> yep, hoary, new install freshly messed up today
<holycow> Jimmothy, oh
<holycow> you need to do sudo startx
<Jimmothy> oh haha
<holycow> :)
<Jimmothy> ok, yet more brb
<zxc> georges, I got in using apt-get I think :/
<topyli> FR500: good. ext3 is hard to break with a power failure :)
<topyli> well, so is ext2
<IIIEars> << Back
<BockBilbo> olas
<BockBilbo> hello
<dantheman> is there another program like mail-notification for checking a gmail account?
<nuria> olas
<FR500> topyli, being ubuntu my only os now it was scary for once
<zxc> georges, I just got it to work a bit better but there was an "Unknown error 92" and Msn connection "reset"
<topyli> FR500: sure. because for a minute you don't know how badly broken the filesystem is. it may be genuinely gone
<BockBilbo> uis una chica en ste canal :P | wow, a girl in this channel :p
<FR500> yeah
<BockBilbo> :P
<IIIEars> lol - actually logged into IRC with the redmond OS and samba connecting running on my other machine - Doh! - what was i thinking? - ROFLMAO
<BockBilbo> hey nuria
<georges> Only think I know is that I use may email adress as user and then the passport password
<Jimmothy> ok, i have working x :)
<holycow> *highfive*
<georges> zxc:  Only thing I know is that I use may email adress as user and then the passport password
<IIIEars> congrats!
<Jimmothy> *highfives*
<topyli> Jimmothy: you can run X programs now! :)
<holycow> i wish plexxus had better luck, didn't come back which means he will reinstall from scratch because he doesn't have any cli experience
<Jimmothy> next on my priorities is sorting my resolution
<nuria> joe nadie en espaol
<Jimmothy> i love irssi :) and i haven't installed beep-media-player yet
<holycow> Jimmothy, make another backup of your xorg.conf file just in case :)
<neofeed> nuria, #ubuntu-es?
<holycow> lol
<IIIEars> XORG hell - i don't envy you.
<topyli> nuria: /join #ubuntu-es
<nuria> asias
<neofeed> hmm 'lets have a party' - is that correctly spelled?
<topyli> no
<Jimmothy> only problem with 640x800 is its so small!
<zxc> georges, I think I'll have to stick with gaim for the near future ;) as aMSN is a pile of shit as well
<AlfaWolph> let's
<sash_> Ubuntu rulez
<neofeed> hmm thanks AlfaWolph ... my english sucks :(
<topyli> capital L
<Jimmothy> the google logo is currently the size of a cockroach
<topyli> heh
<holycow> Jimmothy, basically all you need to do is find the correct vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor, and put them into your xorg.conf file
<georges> zxc: anyway I want to use it as yahoo messenger... it works fine (did so for years) but the webcam does not work. Wecam did work fine with gentoo.
<neofeed> topyli, 'Let's have a party'?
<neofeed> [confused] 
<topyli> yeah
<holycow> Jimmothy, also adding maximum resolution settings for your moni in the section below will help
<topyli> neofeed: that's a good sentence to begin your english training too :)
<ruukia> I am getting this at startup ...error:missing command to run.. someone plz help !
<topyli> ruukia: does it boot ok?
<^vir^> how do i go about changing the login screen in ubuntu i want to change to entrance (e17)
<ruukia> topyli, ya .. acutlaly i had firestarter installed, then i uninstalled it with apt-get remove .. but now this happens :(
<neofeed> topyli, well I can speak quite well. But the writing is a real handycap... But I can't even write my mom's tounge...
<holycow> ^vir^, not sure, if you have gdm installed thatas your login manager.  does e17 actually have its own login manager that you can use?
<neofeed> ^vir^, you'd have to substitute gdm with elogin
<topyli> ruukia: you have a firestarter init script hanging around, and it doesn't find firestarter which it wants to run
<neofeed> holycow, It does
<holycow> ah there we go, okay
<plexxus> Hey! thx all!! Grafix WoRx nice!!!!
<neofeed> it's called entrance.
<^vir^> i know
<prototyp> anyone in here into kubuntu?
<PenguinBoy> Afternoon guys!
<PenguinBoy> can I get some assistance with GRUB
<neofeed> ^vir^, so edit the x file...
<zyga> hello
<^vir^> thanks
<BockBilbo> prototyp, #kubuntu
<topyli> ruukia: try purging the firestarter package, or in synaptic, "remove with config"
<plexxus> whats a good (or the best) available mp3 player for ubuntu.. and how can i access my ntfs partitions ?
<zyga> can anyone reccomend win32 app that is compatible with gnomemeeting?
<ruukia> topyli, ok i'll try that thx
<prototyp> BockBilbo: duh... thanks :D
<plexxus> sorry.. mp3 player for gnome
<holycow> plexxus, welcome back, did it work?
<zxc> georges, does it have webcam support?!
<ruukia> i also spent quite a bit of time removing crap scripts firestarter left on my system
<topyli> ruukia: look in /etc/init.d if there is a firestarter script
<^vir^> plexxus, xmms, rythembox....
<plexxus> holycow, yeah.. after some xorg.conf editing retrys it worked :D
<neofeed> ^vir^, you coult try to get help in #e, or #edevelop
<drcode> hi all
<holycow> plexxus, *high five* nice :)
<ruukia> topyli, ya I already took care of the one in init.d
<drcode> any one config shorewall?
<plexxus> rythmbox says that he dont know what mp3 is
<georges> zxc: yes, but it's not working in ubuntu
<ruukia> but it has another running somehwere and it's really annoying
<^vir^> install the w32codecs then
<plexxus> holycow, yeah.. ubuntu rox tha world :D
<holycow> plexxus, ubuntu website has info on playing mp3's and stuff like that
<wezzer-> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<topyli> ruukia: it might not be firestarter though, but it's one of the initscripts
<georges> zxc: ayttm has yahoo webcam support and is usable in gentoo
<^vir^> www.ubuntuguide.org i think it is plexxus
<plexxus> okaayy :)
<^vir^> tells you how to mount ntfs
<^vir^> :)
<holycow> plexxus, just so that you are aware, ubuntu cannot give 'free' mp3 support with the distro, mp3 is a patented format, and the patent holders want all players to pay them a royalty in order to be able to play mp3's
<georges> zxc: but in ubuntu I can only view my own webcam,. Others can't view mine and I can't view other's webcams (shows blank window)
<holycow> plexxus, so you haveto manually download support your self for that reason
<plexxus> holycow, oh..
<ruukia> topyli, is there a way I can narrow down the scripts there to my problem ?
<topyli> plexxus: holycow: you can of course also tell apt to download the codecs for you :)
<zxc> georges, that sucks, tell the dev team! :P
<holycow> plexxus, yeah you will quickly find out just how hosed most people are in the marketplace wihtout knowing it
<^vir^> plexxus, the site i gave you will tell you how to add mp3 support
<holycow> topyli, well thats sorta why i'm mentioning the site :)
<georges> zxc: where? forums?
<^vir^> & other formats
<topyli> ruukia: bootlog perhaps, or just try and see what's being run in the boot sequence when the error appears
<holycow> plexxus, also, now that you have a working xorg.conf, plz make a backup just incase
<holycow> hehe :)
<topyli> hey, spider-man 1 is on tv. might as well see it
<Jimmothy> time to mess up once more
<plexxus> holycow, yeah.. i did backuped it.. because my editings dind worked 3 times..
<plexxus> grml..
<Jimmothy> most likely back in a bit
<plexxus> and the console started..
<ruukia> ok
<kanuha> can anyone tell me why my hard drive is working overtime right now
<Tuxicity> kanuha, updatedb might be running?
<kanuha> it's just working away and I am not doing anything
<kanuha> Tuxicity: how long does it take?
<Tuxicity> kanuha, use command "top" and check it's near top
<georges> for some silly reason ubuntu starts updatedb quite late (or eraly in morning) so when I get up it's still running (160GB of files)
<plexxus> i do not find the paket who aktivates the mp3 compatibility in rythmbox.. but i am installing now xmms...
<chombee> if I install KUbuntu on an Ubuntu system, will it automatically give me the Gnome/KDE choice on login?
<lcizzle> what can I use to burn a DVD besides Nero, it wont install on my system
<holycow> lcizzle, stay away from that pos
<holycow> install gnomebaker
<holycow> or k3b if you are on kubuntu
<holycow> nero sucks
<^vir^> plexxus, http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<kanuha> Tuxicity: the on eat the top is amarokapp
<georges> I installed k3b on gnome. well it dragged lots of kde libs with it but I still have a gnome system
<plexxus> thx vir :D
<^vir^> np plexxus
<XTCboarder> i use gnmoebaker
<lcizzle> which package should I download of k3b for ubuntu?
<CB_> can anyone suggest a good N64 emulator?
<XTCboarder> but i can't write to my usb dvd drive
<lcizzle> nm
<holycow> lcizzle, :)
<holycow> lcizzle, hey ...
<lcizzle> ?
<holycow> if you are on ubuntu, donwload gnomebaker
<^vir^> i hope they make a eubuntu in the future cos enlightenment is great
<holycow> k3b is for kde, and it will download all kinds of shit
<holycow> try gnomebaker first
<Tuxicity> kanuha, ok but is updatedb among the 1st apps listed by top?
<kanuha> I quit out of amarokapp on the taskbar and it my hard drive settle down
<kanuha> Tuxicity: no
<Tuxicity> kanuha, what's amarokapp for?
<kanuha> Tuxicity: don't even see it listed
<lcizzle> sigh
<kanuha> Tuxicity: mp3 player
<lcizzle> everyone only has i386 binaries
<plexxus> how can i do skripts (like batch skripts in windows) bcause i want do mount my ntfs partitions automaticaly...
<XTCboarder> asnybody had trouble burning dvd's on a usb drive with gnomebaker?
<ruukia> exit
<Tuxicity> kanuha, maybe it was building a playlist from audio files on your HD??
<XTCboarder> i neet herp
<kanuha> Tuxicity: maybe it was doing some kind of scan for files, but I already told it where to look
<Tuxicity> plexxus, bash scripts
<kanuha> Tuxicity: i'll see if it happens again when I load it
<plexxus> tuxicity, are u soad fan? :D  bash scripts? i only want to have files where i click on.. and they execute a script..
<Jimmothy> all sorted :)
<Tuxicity> kanuha, since it's a KDE app, maybe ask in #kubuntu?
<Jimmothy> copied over my old irssi folder too, so i have everything back
<kanuha> Tuxicity: ok, thanks
<plexxus> tuxicity, like mountD.(idontknow) and there is a script in what does mount blablabla
<Jimmothy> holycow: thank you for your help. very appreciated.
<holycow> no probs
<BockBilbo> anyone can tell me how to visualize the memory used by a process in shell?
<Tuxicity> plexxus, do you really need a script for that? just edite fstab?
<plexxus> fstab ?
<holycow> hopefully we will eventually have this x stuff all guified, it's just that x development was stagnated for like more than 10 years
<plexxus> im new to linux and ubuntu
<holycow> xfree dev anyway
<BockBilbo> plexxus, /etc/fstab
<XTCboarder> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<CB_> can anyone suggest a good N64 emulator?
<plexxus> and there i can put mount command?
<BockBilbo> plexxus,
<BockBilbo> nope
<BockBilbo> read the fstab manual
<kanuha> man ubuntu is great, with irc, howto and the forums, anyone can use ubuntu
<BockBilbo> "man fstab"
<XTCboarder> plexxus
<Tuxicity> plexxus, not exactly but it will mount your partitions automatically every boot
<XTCboarder> there you set the fs's the system will mount no boo
<XTCboarder> t
<plexxus> oh.. thats nice.. i see :O
<holycow> kanuha, :) yep, welcome
<plexxus> oh.. another question.. where can i change the boot settings..
<BockBilbo> XTCboarder, do you know how to show the memory usd by a process in  shell?
<Moder> how can I mount a partition that is krypted with blowfish?
<Tuxicity> plexxus, as in?
<Jimmothy> you know, in a way i enjoyed experiencing messing it all up for a moment, and that i handled it fairly well.
<Moder> crypted, sorry :>
<plexxus> tuxicity, as in????
<Tuxicity> plexxus, what boot settings?
<IIIEars> plexus - in /boot/grub no?
<plexxus> tuxicity, the settings where i can change the boot sequece
<XTCboarder> no dude
<XTCboarder> i'm very n00b
<holycow> Jimmothy, yeah the one thing abotu all gui stuff, is the out of sight out of mind problem, everything is fine u ntil somethign goes wrong and then  you have no skills to fix it.  cli isn't so bad imho
<BockBilbo> ohmm
<BockBilbo> ok;) thanks
<XTCboarder> ;D
<Jimmothy> i love working with the terminal
<IIIEars> (sheepish grin) - okay - (new linux user 96 hours can you tell?)
<XTCboarder> do you know how to setup up a udb dvdrw so it can burn dvd's?
<XTCboarder> :(
<Tuxicity> plexxus, sory but can you be more specific, I havent had much sleep :)
<plexxus> sorry that i so silly to linux..
<Tuxicity> plexxus, no no
<plexxus> but its so much different to windows
<dantheman> does gcc not come installed on ubuntu by default?
<plexxus> i have do to all the config in files..
<plexxus> is.. a little bit confusing..
<lcizzle> dantheman: no, doesnt seem like it
<XTCboarder> dantheman no
<Tuxicity> dantheman, sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bpuccio> dantheman: no, apt-get install build-essentials
<holycow> plexxus, you want to change the boot sequence?
<holycow> wow!
<XTCboarder> plexxus what is it you need?
<holycow> plexxus, mind me asking why?
<xukun> I realy cant explain why but I,m getting this error all the time if I try to update: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<plexxus> tuxicity, i want to change the boot sequence,... ive got windows on my pc and ubuntu, and i want that windows is the first boot option..
<holycow> thats a very advanced request inded :)
<dantheman> Tuxicity: apt-get couldn't find the build-essentials package
<drspin> plexxus: Linux is not confusing -- It's very logical -- you're just suffering from M$-sucks syndrome
<XTCboarder> ahhh
<Tuxicity> plexxus, oh, ok
<holycow> plexxus, oh thats your grub menu ... its in /etc/grub/grub.conf
<xukun> why refused?
<holycow> just change the order in which the os' are listed
<dazzed> plexxus: edit /etc/grug/grub.conf and change order
<plexxus> drspin, yes :D
<XTCboarder> how do i install liloin ubuntu?
<XTCboarder> it seems grub doen's like my computer
<lcizzle> dantheman: build-essential
<plexxus> thx dazzed
<xukun> any body
<IIIEars> why lilo? lilo needs to be "activated after any editing is done to it.
<Tuxicity> dantheman, sudo apt-get install build-essential    (no 's')
<Jimmothy> Jimmothy's linux quick tip: If you're going to be installing and/or breaking things, be prepared; be armed with a good album, a DVD maybe, or a good 'ol PS2 game. You may need to pass the time. :)
<drspin> plexxus: find a good tutorial about the linux file structure -- it'll make using linux generally easier and help you understand things like file permissions and why things can be "quirky" to a windows convert
<georges> grub does not like my PC either. or rather it's the bios. some issue of bios not recognizing big harddisks. I have put grum on a floppy
<XTCboarder> IIIEars, cause grub doen's like my machine
<XTCboarder> i get mem errors with it
<plexxus> drspin, okay! :D
<XTCboarder> and kernel won't decompress right so no boot is done after all
<xukun> any bobdy?  there is nothing wrong with my sources.list file but I still get refused errors
<drspin> XTCboarder: have you ran a memtest?
<XTCboarder> yeah
<plexxus> drspin, i ll to my best in linux, but is really different, but in some aspects better than windows :D
<drspin> XTCboarder: any errors?
<XTCboarder> it gives me 4 errors en 4 especific bytes
<georges> XTCboarder: does the ubuntu live CD boot? does the knoppix CD boot?
<holycow> plexxus, don't give up... one of the side benefits of learnign linux is you actually learn what windows is doing behind the scenes
<XTCboarder> i don't know i have none of them
<XTCboarder> but slack and freebsd and all of them wins0x boot
<IIIEars> XTC - if you get into trouble and need to erase the boot sector or the entire disk check out the "dd" command EXAMPLE - dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdiskname bs=512 will erase the your disk
<holycow> plexxus, believe it or not, windows does a lot of similar things in similar ways, tho a lot is just completely stupid
<XTCboarder> only ubuntu's don't
<drspin> XTCboarder: If you have two DIMM sockets try swapping them -- if you only have one I'd suggest replacing it
<georges> XTCboarder: download one. always very useful. I recommend knoppix
<plexxus> holycow, yeah.. i read this sentece u wrote on a forum.. lol :D
<Tuxicity> xukun, maybe realted to gpg?
<holycow> plexxus, rofl, no shit :) haha, weird, yeah i did indeed :)
<XTCboarder> drspin, but how can it be that it is the only disk that dies
<holycow> good memory
<Tuxicity> xukun, related*
<XTCboarder> i even have hiren's and it boots perfectly
<SalsaDoom> Anyone have an audigy2 and having problems with the volume seeming to be muted?
<XTCboarder> plus, it boots sometimes
<XTCboarder> and sometimes it doesn't
<XTCboarder> :p
<nydust> what is the name of the apache2 lib that gives me mysql support?
<XTCboarder> it's very erratic and funky nehavior
<XTCboarder> so i think maybe is the booter and the booter is grub
<XTCboarder> plus i installed lilo one time and rebooted about 3 times
<XTCboarder> and all times was ok
<IIIEars> XTC, sounds like it is
<XTCboarder> but i installed it when i was installing ubuntu
<Jimmothy> maybe you're hdd iusn't in the best condition if it isn't loading all the time
<XTCboarder> Jimmothy,
<holycow> XTCboarder, you may want to check your hardware before swapping out for lilo
<xukun> Tuxicity, sec maybe you get a point there
<XTCboarder> it's got nothign to do with the hdd, i get the same error with cd's or hd's boot
<plexxus> salsadoom, if u get it worked.. pls give me a message, my audigy2 is also silent :
<IIIEars> yes - but if you are like me it isn't the first linux install/distro i tried some notably FreeBSD create virtual partitiions sda and grub/ubuntu doesn't like them
<xukun> Tuxicity, I h ave done this: gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<xukun> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<SalsaDoom> plexxus: ah, so its not only me. Pretty wierd eh? Its pretty hard to mess up emu10k1 soundcards these days.
<plexxus> salsadoom, ive got two soundcards in my pc, one is a creative cheap thing.. i dont know the name.. and one is a audigy2 platinum...
<xukun> Tuxicity, but I dont see if things whent wrong
<plexxus> salsadoom, the cheap one gives some crackling stucking sounds .. terrible... and the audigy2 is quiet..
<IIIEars> XTC - if your disk is in trouble with flaky looking partition sizes or sda virtual partitions google the "dd" comand - it is a lifesaver
<cyberix> There is know way to open new wmv files?
<plexxus> salsadoom, i hate life without music :)
<cyberix> s/know/no/
<XTCboarder> IIIEars, !! that was chinese for me
<SalsaDoom> plexxus: I suspect esd might be the culprit. Gimme a sec
<XTCboarder> :p
<SalsaDoom> plexxus: lol, yeah. No music hardcore sucks.
<XTCboarder> can you type that on pvo
<IIIEars> lol - i know me too until a week ago
<ianrogers> Could I fit Ubuntu on an old 1GB drive I have lying around?
<XTCboarder> i mean private
<XTCboarder> cause i gotta go lunch now
<XTCboarder> ianrogers, yeah
<nydust> i get some errors on apt-get with the sourcelist. where do i get a correct list of sorces?
<XTCboarder> try not using gnome
<ianrogers> :-\
<serfurj> ubuntu's wiki is too hard to edit
<serfurj> i gave up
<SalsaDoom> plexxus: nope. Its not esd ;(
<ianrogers> I had a problem while running a LiveCD on my iBook
<mindmedic> do i need to insert a module to use a serial mouse?
<xukun> Tuxicity, what can I do about it if its related with gpg?
<IIIEars> ianrogers - did you try the apm= switches on boot up?
<plexxus> salsadoom, i do not know what alsa, esd and that other stuff is..
<ianrogers> No, I didn't try that
<ianrogers> It just loads a small window with like 2 lines of HTML in it
<SalsaDoom> I hate ALSA! Its garbage code.
<serfurj> actually, it's not too hard, it's just too much trouble
<serfurj> wiki's should be a snap to edit
<Tuxicity> plexxus, there audio systems of linux
<IIIEars> Wow that is odd - read reviews of Ubuntu running pretty well on everything but a dual processor g5
<SalsaDoom> plexxus: OSS is the original sound drivers for linux. The OSS/Free stuff in the kernel is generally lacking features. The commerical OSS is the only good sound you get in linux really. ALSA is bloated, buggy, unstable, slow and bad sounding. Thus, its the new standard.
<mindmedic> SalsaDoom, don't use it then :)
<ianrogers> It's a LiveCD I'm using
<plexxus> salsadoom, and whats the best now?
<mindmedic> SalsaDoom, or write a better implementation...
<SalsaDoom> Well... it should be deleted from the kernel tree and never touched ever again for anyone. In My Humble Opinion. ;)
<SalsaDoom> mindframe: I'll get right on that.
<LinuxJones> SalsaDoom, Alsa works fine for me :D
<SalsaDoom> plexxus: ALSA is still best if you don't want to use commerical OSS
<Delph> SalsaDoom: buggy and unstable are it being new and untested. Slow: it's built to be much lower latency than OSS. Bad sounding is just a bad driver on your end.
<resiak> SalsaDoom: Do you have some kind of script which expands "imho"?
<SalsaDoom> Delph: Buggy and unstable are acceptable, since its new. Latency is probably better, but test this: Load ALSA drivers, Play a game, watch your FPS. Load an OSS driver, you'll get better fps.
<Delph> I tend not to use it to play games... If I want to play a game, then i'll use something designed to play games.
<Tuxicity> plexxus, the one that works for you, that's all ALSA or OSS or ESD...
<Delph> foorandom linux install is currently not set up for using games, due to a total lack of support from hardware and software manufacturers.
<mindmedic> Delph, theres a lot to play on linux
<Delph> mindmedic: there's... tux racer... gnome stones... nethack =:)
* SalsaDoom agrees with mindmedic, he has lots of games..
<Pathfinder> Newbie here, can anyone explain why I get the error message : Failed to save....invalid URI, in screem? Am using Hoary64 and would like to solve this problem
<Tuxicity> xukun, I'm not familiar with gpg. you may ask a "gpg guru"
<Choubaka> Delph: "total lack of support" isn't correct :)
<SalsaDoom> UT2004, Darwinia, Doom3... etc
<Choubaka> Freeciv!
<mindmedic> quake series, doom3, enemy territory
<Choubaka> Also, hmm, Frozen bubble.
<IIIEars> I agree with mindmedic unreal series games run well and UT2K4 even includes a linux installer.
<Delph> so... a few games have a linux installer.
<nydust> apt-get hangs, how do i kill it?
<Delph> How many hardware manufacturers have linux drivers that work nicely.
* SalsaDoom doesn't need an installer. ;P
<mindmedic> commercial stuff: http://www.holarse.de/?content=/spiele/kommerzielle/
<dazzed> hey guys i got a friend on ubu....its recognizing his eth0 but he cant ping google..any suggestions!?
<chavo> I play Half Life 2, Jedi Knight, Splinter Cell all with cedega.
<dr_willis> dazzed,  can he ping the ip? if so - then its a dns issue.
<Delph> cedega doesn't count.
<dazzed> nope dr_willis
<dazzed> hes on a connection that works for windows
<LinuxJones> dazzed, sudo network-admin and select dhcp
<AlfaWolph> dazzed, make sure he's got on it
<dazzed> LinuxJones: hes on dhcp
<Choubaka> Delph: Of course it does.
<mindmedic> j0 cedega isn't really linux gaming
<Delph> it's to *work around* commerical vendors without support for linux.
<AlfaWolph> an ip that is
<AlfaWolph> ah
<Delph> this is what I mean by 'total lack of support'
<LinuxJones> dazzed, that"s a network problem with the dns servers
<chavo> Delph, whatever.
<^vir^> Delph,  ati have started to support linux
<xukun> Tuxicity, where can I find a "gpg guru" ;)
<^vir^> nvidia do aswell
<Delph> ^vir^: oh, the random binary lump that you have to hope works?
<LinuxJones> dazzed, or is he behind a firewall or soething ?
<Delph> hardly 'support'
<LinuxJones> something*
<dazzed> yes
<chavo> What kind of support do you need to play a game?
<chavo> I got your back man.
<dazzed> LinuxJones: yeah hes behind a firewall i think he forgot about that
<SalsaDoom> Vendetta Online is a space MMORPG that has linux support.. its pretty fun
<Delph> Decent direct rendering to the graphics card would be a good start.
<holycow> dazzed, rofl :)
<holycow> AlfaWolph, nice catch
<LinuxJones> dazzed, it's probably setup to drop icmp packets
<chavo> You must have an ATI card.
<IIIEars> dazzed - i installed two firewalls on the first try at ubuntu (Ex-Windows user paranoia) - try a reinstall. ubuntu has solid networking support.
<azad> hi, how can i add myself to a user-group?
<Delph> A good gameplaying system is one which is small, tightly integrated, and designed to do that.
<xukun> any gpg guru here?
<chavo> It doesn't say anything about Linux support on the box.
<Jimmothy> how would i load gnome terminal and irssi in one command?
<Delph> Linux is decidedly a *general purpose* operating system. The exact opposite to what you want.
<holycow> Delph, i agree, gaming should be done on consoles
<Delph> Most things well, but nothing brilliantly.
<SalsaDoom> well, you guys can keep your consoles.
<chavo> Delph, linux is whatever "I" want it to be.
<plexxus> thx all... bye!!!
<SalsaDoom> chavo: yeh!
<holycow> later plexxus
<IIIEars> chavo - yeppers! (wide grin)
<Delph> chavo: yes. it will do what you want to do. It's just not going to be *efficient* at doing that. Because it's general purpose and customizable.
<dazzed> yeah hes working on it now well get some more info in a seconds
<chavo> I don't own a TV, let alone a game console.
<Tuxicity> Jimmothy, gnome-terminal; irssi
<^vir^> linux would be be a better platform for gaming if linus included a  proper HAL but he doesn't want hardware companies to make buggy code
<Jimmothy> thanks
<holycow> SalsaDoom, hehe, yeah well from an engineering perspective a game developer shouldn't haveto worry about 3 different sound servers, and god knows what kind of hardware support.  one card, one api to the media subsystems, and go and create conent
<calamari> hi
<chavo> Well, I'm not exactly a "gamer". All of the games I like work perfectly for me.
<holycow> SalsaDoom, but sure, some nitwit will make it actually work on a general 'os' as was mentioned
<azad> how can i add myself to a user-group?
<SalsaDoom> holycow: Rubbish. The API should cover the sound servers, hardware, interfaces ,etc
<thegreedyturtle> I totally disagree with the statement that gaming should be done on consoles.
<chavo> I was pleasantly surprised at how well Half Life 2 runs.
<pixil9> anyone have some advice on how to stop puking.. I drank a lot last night lol
<Delph> chavo: same here. They just happen to work *a lot better* on designed platforms.
<pixil9> i've puked 4 times today
<LinuxJones> pixil9, a Whopper with Cheese combo @ BK
<Delph> pixil9: advice #1. Stop asking people on IRC for medical advice =:)
<Xappe> pixil9: apt-get remove hangover
<holycow> pixil9, rofl
<chavo> pixil9, eat a hamburger
<pixil9> lol
<^vir^> Delph, what you forget is consoles are becoming pcs now so a proper console system doesn't exist
<holycow> Xappe, haha
<pixil9> i just had cereal and it came right back up :9
<thegreedyturtle> But you are right about how software devs shouldn't have to jump through hoops to get the hardware to work
<pixil9> :(
<calamari> I was working in the Gimp, typing some text in an "A" box.. I think I pushed like Shift R or Shift T or a letter around there (maybe Alt, or Ctrl by accident?).  Anyhow.. whatever I pressed completely closed the application without a trace.  It didn't ask me to save or whether I wanted to close or anything.. just POOF! gone.  Please help me figure out how to disable this "feature"
<holycow> apt-get install brain
<IIIEars> If there is anyone new to linux like me and feels like a they want a feeling for the potential of linux try "torsmo" it is a system monitor that transparently overlays a corner of the desktop - it is tiny resource stingy and ifinitely configurable - it will report on anything you ask it too.
<Delph> ^vir^: yes. But they run operating systems that are designed for gaming. They're not operating systems designed for extensible configurablilty.
<holycow> calamari, its not a feature, it just crashed
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  will it tell me the winning ?lottery  #'s for next week?
<holycow> calamari, you just did something it didn't like, try again
<Blissex> IIIEars: interesting pointer, Ill have look.
<dazzed> IIIEars: thanks for that advertisement...but this is an ubuntu help chat...lets stick to that...plus gkrellm does the same thing...and its more graphical (although i use both)
<holycow> calamari, if you find the exact keystroke and sequence to recreate it, post a bug on the gimp website please
<calamari> holycow: so it's gimp then?  badly programmed?
<IIIEars> you can find it in synaptic a few minutes bending a script and you will will see why linux is so addictive
<thegreedyturtle> But you dont *need* an operating system designed for gaming.
<flex_> root@ubuntu:/home/flex # apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<flex_> Reading package lists... Done
<flex_> Building dependency tree... Done
<flex_> E: Couldn't find package dchroot
<Delph> thegreedyturtle: but you agree that an OS designed for gaming will be a LOT better at it.
<flex_> how do I get dchroot
<pixil9> IIIEars, Thanks I've been trying to find this program for a long ass time.
<^vir^> Delph, the xbox was designed to take the place of a console & yet it performs poorly & gta san andrios on the ps2 is bad aswell
<IIIEars> dazzed - ya got me stuttering - lol
<abelli> ciao, does someone here know what burning app is going to be supported in ubuntu?
<dazzed> IIIEars: why does torsmo make linux so addictive...they have things like that for windows...and has nothing to do with the linux way of computers
<holycow> calamari, on the contrari, gimp is extraordinary and i've done commercial work in it.  there are bugs in all software, it's something you need to expect.  even pshop has bugs
<calamari> holycow: thanks .. at least it wasn't something I pushed then :)
<calamari> holycow: yeah.. usualyl when an app crashes (at least in Windows) I get some kind of dialog box or explanation
<Delph> ^vir^: uhh, yeah. But a bad example of an implementation is not sufficient to disprove a generalisation of an idea.
<Tuxicity> Jimmothy, wait, I think i misunderstood your question
<madman_> just a quicky, can a stock install of ubuntu access NTFS partitions?
<IIIEars> first its free second you can change it to be want *you* want it to be. (wide grin)
<holycow> calamari, if you started gimp from command line, you would get an error message too.
<thegreedyturtle> Delph: I agree that an OS designed for gaming will be better at it, but not a *lot* better. It's the hardware, man. Consider, the Xbox runs nothing but a stripped down version of Windows 2000. Why is it more powerful than a PS2? 'cuz MS threw a better processor and more ram into it!
<Delph> what CPU does an xbox have? somewhere around a celery 700, yes?
<calamari> holycow: hmm.. sounds like I need to write a wrapper program for cases like this, then :)
<Delph> and incidentally, windows2000 is no better a model for a gaming OS than linux.
<^vir^> yes madman_  but it won't be able to write to ntfs & you gotta tell it to mount the drive but yeah basicaly it does have out of the box support for ntfs
<holycow> calamari, lol perhaps :)
<Jimmothy> Tuxicity: i'm considering adding gnome-terminal and irssi -! to start up, that's why i need them in one
<bsmith_> has anybody experienced a long delay between invoking gkrellm and having the window appear?
<thegreedyturtle> Dunno, the real reason that it runs equiv to a computer is beacuse it's only got to run at 640 by 400 or whatever a TV is
<thegreedyturtle> resolution*
<madman_> thanks ^vir^ appreciated :)
<Xylene|Linux> anyone know how to remove something from the gnome applications menu?
<^vir^> Delph, only consoles that are like consoles are the hand helds
<thegreedyturtle> Delph:  I think we are going to start hitting a lot more games that run cross platform with the uptake of C# in gaming development.
<Xylene|Linux> i installed fvwm and some other wm's, but i think it was something with fvwm that somehow added this debian menu to the application menu in gnome and i have no idea how to get rid of it
<IIIEars> ^vir^ - you just saved me some money.
<^vir^> madman_, see ubuntuguide.org so you know the mount command
<thegreedyturtle> Delph: But I don't know if C# is worth using for now, it's still got that overhead that game devs want to avoid.
<Delph> ^vir^: Linux, Win2k, etc... are based on multi-user, multi-app kernels, that do lots of memory protection etc... A good gaming system, well designed, would run entirely in ring0, forgetting about protected mode context switch overheads, and whole big heaps of other related junk.
<Tuxicity> Jimmothy, ok but you want irssi to start inside the gnome-terminal, is that it?
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, go to ubuntu website and find info on gnome menu editor, install it and thank Amaranth for that cool tool :)
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> I did it
<^vir^> Delph, you just summed up a handheld basicaly
<Jimmothy> Tuxicity: yeah
<drcodedd2> I setup the shorewall
<Xylene|Linux> thanks holycow
<holycow> drcodedd2, not again? *sigh*
<drcodedd2> it now work
<Delph> ^vir^: uhhm Yes.
<holycow> drcodedd2, j/k!!!
<Delph> They do what they do *very well*
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, no worries
<Amaranth> holycow: bleh, i quit a game so i could see why someone said my name :P
<drcodedd2> is there any backup software that is open sorce
<drcodedd2> I can use as client server
<holycow> Amaranth, rofl :)
<drcodedd2> I mean to install it in linux as server and connect to it with client?
<^vir^> Delph, lets face it the console market have tried stepping up to the pc market with things
<holycow> drcodedd2, yes, bacula seems pretty cool
<holycow> check out bacula.org, and the packages are all in repositories
<thegreedyturtle> Delph: I think that this is something we'll disagree on, because you seem to want your game system to do games really really well. There's nothing wrong with that in and of itself, but I don't *want* my 200 dollar system do be so simple. I want email and DVDs and mp3s and it to whiten my teeth while I sleep, and our difference is I'm *willing* to give up preformance for that overhead.
<holycow> there is a windows client as well
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> I will check it
* smouche notes that Gnome now stands for Gui(Now)OfferingMenuEditor
<drcodedd2> btw:If I want to format ext3 /dev/hdb
<Delph> thegreedyturtle: so to return to the start of this argument.... linux is going to have a performance hit over consoles. =:)
<drcodedd2> How can I do it?
<Xylene|Linux> holycow, i installed that program but it doesn't show the menu. would you like a screenshot of what it is on the menu?
<thegreedyturtle> Delph: I won't disagree with that!
<^vir^> i do agree that Delph  is partly right a default linux\mac\win is bloated with unneeded rubbish
<flex_> is there a way to add media to apt-get so I can get dchroot?
<kanuha> can anyone tell me if http://www.kde-look.org/ is up?
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, alt/f2, type in menu-editor
<Delph> ^vir^: and it's going to be hard to add in a properly configurable, abstracted, fast, extensible way support for all these gaming-related objects without the support of the manufacturers themselves.
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, menu editor will show up in apps / system tools when you either restart gnome or restart gnome panel
<^vir^> its up kanuha
<chavo> kanuha, works for me.
<thegreedyturtle> how do i edit mime types again?
<kanuha> I get a could not be found error
<drcodedd2> I dont see bacula windows client
<^vir^> Delph, as soon as linux becomes more of a desktop machine i'm sure companies will start supporting linux
<dazzed_> how do u kill a ghost screen name
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> found
<holycow> bacula-client  <-- whats that?
<LinuxJones> drcodedd2, you can use fdisk /dev/hdb or you can install a graphical tool like gparted
<holycow> drcodedd2, enaable universed and sudo apt-get update
<Xylene|Linux> holycow, that didn't work. i am uploading a screenshot of the menu i am getting
<drcodedd2> thanx
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, what didn't work?
<drcodedd2> fdisk will format it as ext3
<holycow> if you installed menu editor, then you can use it no?
<^vir^> Delph, tried e17 yet?
<LinuxJones> drcodedd2, yeah if you tell it press l and it will list the available types I think it's #83
<Xylene|Linux> holycow, when i run the menu editor it doesn't show the menu i am trying to get rid of,http://img200.echo.cx/img200/5301/debianmenu7fe.jpg
<Xylene|Linux> err http://img200.echo.cx/img200/5301/debianmenu7fe.jpg so you can click it
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, debian?
<Xylene|Linux> yeah
<holycow> rofl
<Xylene|Linux> it wasn't there before
<nydust> what packages do i need for to get mysql to work with apache2?
<LinuxJones> Xylene|Linux, that's the old crappy/useless Debian Menu :D
<holycow> okay well first your in the wrong channel,  but is that gnome2.10 or 2.8?
<Xylene|Linux> i installed fvwm and i believe that's when it started showing up
<nydust> i cant find any libapache2-mysql package in apt-cache search
<Xylene|Linux> well i figured i could ask here, but ok, it's 2.10
<holycow> second if it's 2.8 you can't get rid of it,  you can only empty the contents of the submenus
<Xylene|Linux> it was right after i installed fvwm it started showing up
<holycow> oh not sure then, theoretically its gone from 2.10
<XTCboarder> nydust search for mysql
<XTCboarder> and view the list
<nydust> XTCboarder, i have
<XTCboarder> :/
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, try the #gnome-debian channel on irc.gnome.org and #debian here
<Delph> ^vir^: no; how many people support it =:)
<Xylene|Linux> bleh, i'd rather reinstall ubuntu all together than ask those pricks in #debian anything
<Xylene|Linux> they're the biggest bunch of snobs on the planet
<nydust> XTCboarder, but i dint find any packacges named apache and mysql
<LinuxJones> Xylene|Linux, lol
<XTCboarder> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, hehe :)
<FR500> my desktop icons and wallpaper don't show after restarting xserver
<nydust> XTCboarder, its installed
<Xylene|Linux> you know it's true!
<FR500> what can i do?
<holycow> Xylene|Linux, they only get a bad rep because of 2 or 3 idiots, too bad they don't ban for poor attitude
<XTCboarder> !!
<LinuxJones> Xylene|Linux, it's been 3 years since I left #Debian and I don't plan on ever going back
<holycow> the rest are cool and very helpfull
<XTCboarder> libapache2-mod-php4
<XTCboarder> and mysql for php4
<XTCboarder> that's the way
<Xylene|Linux> LinuxJones, heh, yeah, i used to use debian and go in there for help, i after a while i just said screw it and used gentoo, those people are much friendlier
<XTCboarder> php4-mysql
<XTCboarder> that's the one nydu
<XTCboarder> st
<^vir^> well Delph i'm using it without any probs its nice when its finished i bet you any money most will convert over it looks like it could be as good as mac os if not better
<Xylene|Linux> is there like a big config file for the gnome menu?
<XTCboarder> u alive?
<Delph> ^vir^: I shall believe it when I see it =:)
<darkling> Is there a known problem with breezy acting as an NFS server?
<holycow> darkling, expect problems first because its unreleased ...
<holycow> darkling, second you shouldn't be using ubuntu as any type of server, its based on debian unstable and thats just asking for trouble
<darkling> holycow: I am expecting problems. I just wanted to know if there was a well-known problem with it.
<holycow> never mind that ubuntu has a 'server' dealy at the beginning of the install
<darkling> It's not a "production" server.
<holycow> darkling, nothing off the top of my head
<darkling> I'm just sharing filesystems round my home network.
<holycow> *nod* just mentioning, in case of the noob factor
<holycow> :)
<darkling> Heh.
<xukun> are there many peaple using breezy, and ist wise to upgrade now?
<holycow> xukun, no and no
<darkling> xukun: Probably not, and no. :)
<holycow> in that order
<dazzed> xukun
<dazzed> no
<dazzed> lol
<xukun> point taken
<blackbird_> hello, i have a simple question at least it looks simple, how can you connect to an external usb 2.0 drive?
<blackbird_> in device manager i can see the name of the drive but how to reach it?
<holycow> blackbird_, plug it in
<dazzed> blackbird_: plug it in?
<holycow> it will appear as a link on your desktop
<blackbird_> it doesn't do that
<dazzed> blackbird goto /media
<holycow> bad file system?
<dazzed> see if its there
<blackbird_> it's ntfs
<dazzed> ull have to mount it
<drcodedd2> any one setup bckula?
<holycow> lol i was about to ask, i had that once, i didn't have time to rectify it
<holycow> drcodedd2, not yet unfotunately
<blackbird_> but how do you mount something? it's not in the /media
<blackbird_> sorry first time i try this ;)
<montse> hi
<drcodedd2> mount /dev/cdrom /any dir
<dazzed> u see th dev in your /dev right blackbird?
<montse> em podeu dir en quin canal  estic
<holycow> montse, what language is that? i don't recognize it
<smouche> portuguese I think
<xerox> Hi! I have a problem: trying to freezing (via the logout menu) a laptop didn't worked, it completely stopped and I forced a manual poweroff.  Then, hotplug doesn't work anymore!  If some file was corrupted.. is there a way to reinstall that subsystem?
<montse> I speak catalan. I want to know in which place am I
<blackbird_> i'm checking, if i can find an explorer lol
<dazzed> blackbird_: first do this for me goto a term and type 'lsusb' and see if it picks it up
<wwalker> I installed ubuntu yesterday from ISO.  Today I ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to can any fixes.  It din't upgrade anything.  Are there really no updates at all for HH?
<blackbird_> he does find 2 things
<blackbird_> 1 my hard drive 2 my mouse
<xerox> What if I'll do "apt-get --purge remove hotplug" and "apt-get install hotplug", would I lose some important configuration? If so, how do I reconfigure it?
<dazzed> blackbird_: to mount type this sudo mount /dev/*usb dev* /mnt -t ntfs -o umask=0222'
<xukun> I dont get update in days now
<dazzed> blackbird_: "mount /dev/*usb dev* /mnt -t ntfs -o umask=0222"
<SeeleyUSMC> How do you change the login screen's picture?
<dazzed> blackbird_: btw you know you cant write to ntfs from ext*
<holycow> SeeleyUSMC, system / admin / login screen
<LinuxJones> xerox, no you should not have to configure anything but that might not be your problem. Have you searched the forums ?
<xerox> LinuxJones, no :( But I think I can't go that way - here's what I get: "The following packages will be REMOVED: gnome-volume-manager hal hal-device-manager hotplug hwdb-client ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop udev"
<xerox> LinuxJones, would it be safe to try? :-\
<Sphearion> Samba question :  http://www.pastebin.com/275430 - can someone tell me why the movies and television share will NOT let me access them?
<LinuxJones> xerox, you can try it but I would remove ubuntu-desktop as well then re-install that and it should re-install all of the dependencies for you.
<blackbird_> hm
<blackbird_> should it place an icon or something?
<dazzed> Sphearion: dont get me started on samba...it hates people
<dazzed> no youll have to direct yourself to where u mounted it
<xerox> LinuxJones, also, I get "hal       8475  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    21:39   0:00 [40-hal-hotplug-]  <defunct>" in the process listings.. maybe that's the problem.
<wwalker> I installed ubuntu yesterday from ISO.  Today I ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to catch any fixes.  It didn't upgrade anything.  Are there really no updates at all for HH?
<kanuha> help, I need help with a hard drive
<dazzed> wwalker...have u setup ur sources list
<LinuxJones> wwalker, there have been no updates for Hoary that I can remember sine it's release
<LinuxJones> since*
<blackbird_> i have done something wrong i think ;)
<dazzed> blackbird did you do it to /mnt?
<dazzed> just goto nautilus and point it to /mnt
<dazzed> and it should be there
<LinuxJones> xerox, that's not looking good :D
<Madeye> guys, I have weird issue, there is a site I can ping and traceroute, but I cant http it?
<FR500> what pack in synaptic is the kernel source?
<blackbird_> there's nothing in it
<Delph> Madeye: maybe it isn't running a http server...
<Xappe> nice, i got myself an ubuntu logo instead of the gnome foot next to the applications menu
<Nalioth> Madeye perhaps they are not running httpd?
<blackbird_> i opened the terminal and typed that sentence
<blackbird_> then checked /mnt
<dazzed> blackbird_: goto a term and make sure u typed specifcally what i told you
<mcphail> Madeye: you may have a nameserver problem
<blackbird_> do i need to type the " aswell?
<IIIEars> how can i add an application to the menu
<Sphearion> dazzed, well if you know what the problem is, a bit of advice would be nice :)
<dazzed> blackbird_: and after you hit enter did it give you an error or return u to another comman line
<xerox> LinuxJones, what can I do?
<dazzed> blackbird_: no "
<Delph> mcphail: unlikely if it can resolve the site for ICMP lala.
<blackbird_> gave me a bunch of text
<mcphail> Delph: not at all. Same discussion the other day on ##linux
<Thorrn4> hello FELLOW UBUNTU USERS!!!!!!!!! I have switched to Ubuntu (it is my 2nd Distro; Ive been using Linux for a Month now!!!)
<LinuxJones> xerox, your running Hoary right ?
<Madeye> mcphail,  can you check this please http://www.easyhttp.com/jad/2005/04/error-haloscancom-and-me.html
<dazzed> Sphearion: one day i woke up and my samba wont even load past the Microsoft Windows Network icon...i gave up on it ... after months of it working fine and nothing changed
<blackbird_> will typ it again
<Delph> mcphail: what situation with nameservers would lead to ICMP messages getting through but not tcp ?
<xerox> LinuxJones, right
<Sphearion> dazzed, ahh I c
<Tuxicity> Thorrn4, wooooohoooo :D
<dazzed> blackbird_: sudo mount /dev/*usb dev* /mnt -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<xerox> LinuxJones, /etc/init.d/hotplug restart -- and magically my usbdisk paritions were mounted, and opened in gnome
<Nalioth> yes, windoze has a way of changing its mind whenever the mood strikes it
<mcphail> Delph: Some guy had 2 named nameservers. Only worked for http when they were in the correct order. Don't know why. He could ping etc.
<bsmith_> can i configure ubuntu's login screen so that a user can choose a window manager to launch?
<wwalker> LinuxJones dazzed Thx.  I just figured I had soemthing broken.  I'm pointed at us.archive.ubuntu.com/hoary-updates.  I get the apt datbaase, just wan't anything to download
<jazzka> hi!
<dcraven> IIIEars: there is a menu editor in the forums.
<XplOzIon> Help: problem with nautilus, when i close it it does open again
<Delph> mcphail: any more details on how the nameservers were setup?
<jazzka> which is your favourite font for gnome-terminal?
<LinuxJones> xerox, I don't know if it is worth trying but can you boot to another kernel just to make sure it's not some issue with that particular kernel + your hardware ?
<holycow> dazzed, perhaps you guys upgraded xp to latest service pack or something? hehe :) i read somewhere xp changed something in samaba yet again
<kanuha> help, I need help with a hard drive
<dcraven> bsmith_: are they not all listed unders sessions in gdm?
<Delph> Madeye: can you "telnet hostname.com 80" and type rubbish in and see if it throws back a response?
<dazzed> holycow: im serious like i used it the NIGHT BEFORE went to sleep woke up and now its no go...and my NFS doesnt work either
<xerox> LinuxJones, sigh, it WAS working. Freezing & manual rebooting fscked it up.
<Madeye> Delph, wont respont to telnet I have tried it
<Tuxicity> see you all tomorow
<dazzed> it just stalls when it tries to load workgroups
<dr_willis> im useing XP and Service pack 2. haveing no hassles with samba. :P
<blackbird_> doesn't work
<dcraven> jazzka: I like Monospace 10.
<skyrider> I've created local Ubuntu repository but apt-get refuses to use it because it is not signed. :( How can I sign it, i.e. what tools should I use to create Release and its signed version?
<mcphail> Delph: he had one pointing to his router (i.e. correct) and one pointing to an old ISP nameserver which couldn't be resolved via his current ISP. Only worked when he put the router address first.
<blackbird_> i do notice when i plug the hd in and out there is a quickbutton "sda1" appearing but disappears again 2 seconds later
<bsmith_> dcraven: hmm, i didn't see the option, but perhaps
<IIIEars> Thank You dcreaven - (i apologize for not seeing your message sooner.)
<dr_willis> i also tend to make linux users with the same username and password on the xp and linux box's and i also am sure to add a smbpasswd for the linux users.
<dcraven> bsmith_: that is where it is typically.
<Madeye> Delph, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<dazzed> blackbird_: are u trying to mount /dev/sda1
<dr_willis> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/  - a Must read book on samba
<bsmith_> dcraven: if they weren't, where would i configure gdm to recognize them?
<dazzed> is that what u typed?
<dcraven> IIIEars: busy channel.
<LinuxJones> xerox, argh maybe something did get corrupted, try removing --purge hotplug and re-install again like you were going to try
<dcraven> bsmith_: they are there.
<xerox> LinuxJones, I'll try without --purge the first time
<dazzed> blackbird_: do this for me ...goto your removeable devices/storage option in ur menu...and untick and tick every box that has to do with mounting usb dev....and then unplug the usb dev and plug it back in
<LinuxJones> xerox, don't worry you won't mess it up
<IIIEars> 530 is very large - must be something to this "Ubuntu" - eh? 9wide grin)
<LinuxJones> xerox, by purging
<xerox> LinuxJones, even if "ubuntu-desktop" is listed in the package to be removed?
<xiaogil> About preg_replace(), how to change my pattern '/abc/i' so that it's only replaced the first time it is found by my replacement string ?
<IIIEars> << just realized my keyboard prefers water over soda. - sticky keys
<xerox> (With a *, tough)
<LinuxJones> xerox, yeah that's ok
<bsmith_> dcraven: okay, thanks
<Nalioth> xerox you can always replace whatever from command line
<LinuxJones> xerox, just install that (ubuntu-desktop) once you have removed hotplug and it will re-install everything for you
<Delph> Madeye: even if you use the IP?
<IIIEars> bsmith has a nice IP address - impressed
<xerox> LinuxJones, I'm doing it
<dazzed> blackbird_: u try that?
<Thorrn4> I have a questions; I just newly installed Ubuntu on my system; is the account that I created the root account? because I opened the root terminal with my current password (I dont remember if the install process asked me 2 create a root account or a normal account)
<xerox> I'd better reboot now, thanks much, let's see what happens.
<LinuxJones> xerox, hopefully that will fix you up :)
<blackbird_> doesn't work: i am in the /media map, when i unplug my usb and plug it back in a map appears with sda1 (with a small red cross in it) but it's gone again after a few seconds
<xerox> LinuxJones, I hope so, thanks anyway
<mcphail> Madeye: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<blackbird_> i tried what you said doesn't work yet (trying with 2 different drives both ntfs)
<dazzed> blackbird_: u tried what i said?
<Nalioth> Thorn4, ubuntu uses "sudo" like OSX does for your power needs
<blackbird_> yep
<Madeye> Delph, No, stuck at trying Trying 72.9.234.77...
<dazzed> hmmm
<dazzed> its gotta be somethign with the drive then if u cant manually mount it and gnome cant do it for u
<Delph> Madeye: then you've probably got some crazy filtering in the middle.
<Madeye> Delph, but I can ping and traceroute
<blackbird_> well one drive is a maxtor one touch
<Delph> Madeye: yes
<blackbird_> i can see it named as one touch in device manager
<Delph> ICMP ping and traceroute are *not* the same packet as a TCP connection to port 80.
<Delph> It's possible to block one and not the other.
<SeeleyUSMC> Anyone here have an XBOX and Close Combat: First to Fight?
<Epix> hello.
<Delph> eg your ISP might let you ping anything ,but not connect to that ISP over HTTP or something.
<Madeye> Delph, then How to check if is from my side/ my ISP side/ Haloscan itself?
<Epix> can i change my WM in ubuntu? I want to use Flux.
<dcraven> Epix: install it, then choose it from gdm.
<Delph> Madeye: no idea
<Delph> ask your ISP ask haloscan itself.
<Jet2k5> dcraven, you around?
<orp> WM?
<Delph> the packets are presumably just getting blackholed somewhere between here and there
<Epix> dcraven: what gdm does ubuntu use?
<IIIEars> "Window Manager"
<dcraven> Jet2k5: periodically.
<orp> yes you can
<Jet2k5> dcraven, awesome
<dcraven> Epix: I think there is only on gdm, no?
<Jet2k5> dcraven, I'm having some issues with the windows pluggins to play .wmv
<Jet2k5> dcraven, I got totem-xine and w32codecs. and I can't seem to be able to play them
<Epix> dcraven: i think theres a few
<orp> Epix you can
<Madeye> Delph,  anyway thank you, I have sent email to my ISP and haloscan
<Thorrn4> can someone help me answer my question?
<xerox> Nothing :-(
<orp> just apt-get install fluxbox
<dcraven> Epix: 2.6.0 is what I have here.
<Epix> dcraven: ok
<blackbird_> when i plug it in i get the sda1 map so he must find something
<blackbird_> i suppose
<IIIEars> what is the "apt" command to refresh the database?
<blackbird_> (the map is gone again after a few seconds so can't click it)
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, the root account is locked by default
<dcraven> Jet2k5: I don't do Windows crap so I'm not sure, sorry.
<orp> apt-get update
<Epix> well, atm im used to Debian. i admin a small server running it. but i want to make my workstation linuxy.
<dcraven> IIIEars: apt-get update?
<ryman_> how do I empty trash ?
<IIIEars> Ah - Thank You orp.
<xerox> LinuxJones, Sigh!
<LinuxJones> xerox, :(
<dcraven> IIIEars: man apt-get
<Thorrn4> oh, ok LinuxJones, thank you
<xerox> 10598 ?        Z      0:00 [40-hal-hotplug-]  <defunct>
<xerox> 10607 ?        Z      0:00 [40-hal-hotplug-]  <defunct>
<IIIEars> "" - dcraven. (linux user for 92 hours now - grin)
<LinuxJones> xerox, check the forums I am sure you not the only one with that problem
<orp> IIIEars mate nex time make apt-get
<Epix> and, i have a HP printer connected to my copmputer by a lan. the computer plugs right into the lan. i needed to use the CD to intall it on my win box, but can i print from ubun
<blackbird_> any more idea's dazzed? ;)
<orp> and it gueave you options
<Thorrn4> is there a built in firewall in Ubuntu that will load everytime the system loads?
<dcraven> IIIEars: nice.
<IIIEars> < have been online for about 7 hours today alone - linux is addictive
<dazzed> blackbird_: nope :(
<] BreliC[> anyone know which setting i have to tweak in Apache so that the domain name appears instead of the IP?
<squareff> is there any possibility to set xkb to generate two (or more) symbols by just one keystroke?
<] BreliC[> in the URL bar i mean
<dcraven> IIIEars: you should stick around and help some newbs ;P
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, you can use iptables but there is a nice gui called firestarter that you should probably use
<orp> and some one now how sniff a switch network?
<blackbird_> i do have a cdrom cdrom0 floppy and floppy0 (don't know if they are supposed to be twice in it)
<geargolem> enable dri in mesaglide/ hoary?
<malte> cdrom and floppy are only symlinks
<IIIEars> dcraven - Will i ever have to reboot this computer? it's eerie it just goes and goes - Windows was -never- like this.
<malte> blackbird_, ^--
<dazzed> do u only have 1 cdrom and floppy?
<dazzed> oh well yeah theres supposed to be 2
<dcraven> IIIEars: only to boot into a new kernel.
<dazzed> 0 and no numbers is the same
<malte> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    6 Mar 15 15:33 cdrom -> cdrom0/
<nufan> What file controls the default file manager?
<Jet2k5> dcraven, well it's not generally only windows I get the same thing with other formats like .avi
<IIIEars> amazing.
<blackbird_> i don't have a floppy at all ;)
<blackbird_> (it's a laptop)
<malte> nufan, in gnome?
<nufan> Yes
<dazzed> well my floppy doesnt work or mount but it still picks it up
<nufan> I want to change natilus to enlightenment
<malte> nufan, there should be something like "preferred applications" somewhere in the config menu
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, there is a setup it will ask you questions when you first run Firestarter
<geargolem> How to enable dri on mesaglide/hoary?
<nufan> malte: that has 'Web Browser', 'Mail Reader' and 'Terminal' is all
<blackbird_> certain i'm doing something wrong, 2 different drives and one touch is a know external drive so i reckon it should work no?
<KKXX> how to nokia 6100 and linux?
<dazzed> well if ur doing what i told u both ways...then its nto you
<dazzed> its the drive
<blackbird_> i typed the exact sentence in my terminal and gave me a lot of text (no errors)
<kanuha> help, I need help with a hard drive
<mcphail> Which is the best repository for XFCE? the one with hoary or the one from os-works.com?
<geargolem> enable DRI in hoary?
<Nalioth> it
<Thorrn4> LinuxJones, is iptables built into Ubuntu
<Xappe> hmm, where is bin2iso? i can't find it in the repos
<Nalioth> 's all greek to me, my ubuntu box is an Apple iBook
<dazzed> blackbird_: what kinda text
<dazzed> it should just send u straight to a nother term lin
<dazzed> e
<malte> nufan, oh, my bad. then i dunno
<Nalioth> Xappe do you mean bchunk?
<NigelS> Thorrn4: naturally
<KKXX> ludzie kto z kraju hihhih
<Xappe> Nalioth: i mean the too to convert cue/bin to iso
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, it in the kernel yeah but it uses the cli or write a script to tell it what to do
<Xappe> *tool
<blackbird_> "a device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1"
<blackbird_> etc
<Nalioth> Xappe i believe the app is called binchunker or binchunk or something like that
<Thorrn4> I never knew that....I very new 2 Linux
<kanuha> Is this a correct command in fstab for a fat32 drive ?  /dev/hdd1       /spare          vfat    unmask=000      0       0
<dazzed> that means your dev isnt even getting established
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, install Firestarter it's very easy to use
<blackbird_> for many more details, say man 8 mount
<blackbird_> that's the last sentencde
<blackbird_> -d
* Nalioth can't keep up with all the proggys on his box
<dazzed> blackbird_: did u do that 'lsusb' thing
<Xappe> Nalioth: ah, ok. I thought it was bin2iso, thanks
<nufan> Anyone know how to change the default window manager?
<blackbird_> yep
<dazzed> when they are plugged in
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, >> http://www.fs-security.com/
<dazzed> whats it return
<blackbird_> Bus 001 Device 009: ID 0d49:7000 Maxtor
<Thorrn4> what is the root password?
<dr_willis> nufan,  you mean to cange it in gnome? or change the default to KDE or Fluxbox for the user to login to?
<dazzed> hmmm
<orp> RFM
<dazzed> i dunno what to tell u blackbird_ sorry
<nufan> Natilus --> Enlightenment
<geargolem> How do enable sharks with frickin lasers on their heads in hoary?
<Nalioth> Xappe Thorrn4 the root pwd is your pwd
<dr_willis> nufan,  Hmm Natulus is a file manager.. and Enlightenment is a Windowmanager.. 2 different things.
<dazzed> geargolem: /enable/sharks-with_lazers
<blackbird_> i will continue searching then ;)
<Epix> hmm... isnt there no root in Ubuntu
<Nalioth> Thorrn4 the root pwd is your pwd
<nufan> willis: Sorry
<geargolem> thanks dazzed
<flames> hi, how can i mount a ext3 particion to /data writeable by all users? i try this (fstab): /dev/hda6 /data ext3 defaults 0 0 but i can't write as normal user
<blackbird_> thanks
<geargolem> dazzed, how about dri?
<Epix> and can Ubuntu be multiuser?
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, you use sudo -s (enter your user password) to get to a root console
<dr_willis> flames,  for an ext3 partion you need to chmod all the files and dirs i do beluve
<Thorrn4> so in the terminal...Im already a root? or no?
<Xappe> Nalioth: ehm?
<nufan> I'm not exactly intelligent in these things :P
<dr_willis> Epix,  yes. easially.
<LinuxJones> Epix, it is
<dcraven> nufan: If you want to change Metacity for Enlightenment, you should be able to pull it off with "killall metacity && enlightenment&"
<Nalioth> Xappe try this here dmg2iso  http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/
<dr_willis> Epix,  just add more users. :P
<Epix> ok, but there is no root.. only sudo?
<Xappe> Nalioth: i'll try bchunk first
<Nalioth> Xappe you are now better off for burning stuff
<dr_willis> Epix,  ther is root. its just sort of locked down.
<dazzed> flames_: sudo mount /dev/*dev* /mnt -o umask=0222
<nufan> dc: Thanks, but how would I change it back to Metacity?
<LinuxJones> Epix, root is locked
<dcraven> nufan: then save your session when you logout, and it will become default.
<Epix> dr_willis: how is it locked?
<noiz> have the ubuntu 5.04 cds shipped yet, or when will they be shipped?
<Nalioth> the dmg2iso is for idiot apple users who put their stuff out in "disk image" format instead of rar zip iso, etc
<dcraven> nufan: killall enlightenment && metacity&
<kanuha> flames, try /dev/hda6 /data ext3 unmask=000 0 0
<nufan> aaaah
<geargolem> hi dcraven,  enable dri in hoary?
<nufan> I'll try that
<flames> umask not work (only fat)
<dr_willis> Epix,  you cant directly login to root. :P but thats easially changed.
<dcraven> geargolem: huh?
<mcphail> nufan: I can help you change window manager (I think), but not file manager
<Epix> dr_willis: can you sudo su?
<flames> drwxrwxrwx    2 root root  4096 2005-04-24 20:08 data
<geargolem> How can I enable DRI in Hoary, dcraven?
<kent> Has any one installed wordpress from ubuntu? I want to know what step is needed to make it fully work. Or more excactly, to make it use translations. I saved a .mo file in wp-includes/languages/  but I cant get it to use it :(
<stazich> hey, is anyone using WindowMaker in ubuntu?
<dcraven> geargolem: It probably depends on your video hardware.
<dr_willis> Epix,   yes.. or you could 'sudo passwd'  :P and set the password for root.
<Thorrn4> what would I do? "apt-get install firestarter"?
<kanuha> flames: thanks you solved my problem
<flames> ?
<dcraven> wife wants attention... biab
<Epix> dr_willis: haha. so its designed with newbies in mind?
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, do you have the universe repository enabled ?
<kanuha> flames: I had unmask instead of umask
<nufan> dcraven: It came up with the box about editing start up files
<nufan> I don't want to do that without knowing how to change it back
<mcphail> nufan: you can change window managers in the configuration editor
<noiz> have the ubuntu 5.04 cds shipped yet, or when will they be shipped?
<blackbird_> ok you can't play a dvd with a clean install of ubuntu? ;)
<nufan> mcphail: Where is that?
<Thorrn4> what is that LinuxJones?
<LinuxJones> blackbird_, www.ubuntuguide.org see restricted formats
<geargolem> dcraven, SiS 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Epix> how big is the Ubuntu community and how long has it been around?
<Nalioth> blackbird no dvd, mp3 or other 'closed' formats
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, that is a repository with thousands of applications like Firestarter in it
<Epix> and how do they afford to give out free CDs?
<mcphail> Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration editor -> desktop -> gnome -> apps -> window manager
<elmaya> they are rich ppl
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, goto www.ubuntuguide.org it tells you how to add the repository
<dcraven> Epix: Quite big, ~6 months, and the founding father is a gazillionaire.
<wdh> does anyone know wether pci 3200 ddr ram fits in a motherboard which uses 2700 ddr ram by default?? is there any form of backwards compatibility there?
<LinuxJones> Epix, because Mark Shuttleworth is a millionair 500 times over :)
<LinuxJones> millionaire*
<thegreedyturtle> The CEO of canonical was the guy who payed x million dollars to go to space
<Epix> LinuxJones: and what happens if he dont want to support the project anymore
<dcraven> 20 million.
<pilo> anybody an idea why my ubuntu freezes two of three boots with starting the hotplug-system? the pc is about six years old and has no strane hardware in it i think *g
<Xappe> if you can afford space travel, you can afford shipping some cd:s
<nufan> mcphail: thanks muchly
<nufan> I'llt ry that
<thegreedyturtle> Then the community suppourts it
<Epix> ok
<dcraven> Epix: like most other distrobutions.
<holycow> Epix, i think they mostly do it for the third world countries ... internet connectivity is abysmal in africa for example, 56k is considered a luxure in lots of places and when available is very inconsistent.  cheaper to send cd than dl
<thegreedyturtle> Canonical just gives ubuntu a kick in the pants for it's suppourt
<Epix> so it does have a good community base
<thegreedyturtle> Canonical doesn't actually own or maintain ubuntu
<blackbird_> oki thanks
<thechitowncubs> I have a problem on my Dell Inspiron 1100, the display only shows video in the center of the screen, but the reso. is set to 1024x768... I have read somewhere that I need to specify the monitor model but where can I do that?
<blackbird_> need a reboot, brb
<holycow> Epix, not only that, you can buy support from canonical i believe
<dcraven> Epix: check out how many people are in this channel alone.
<Thorrn4> where can I find this "universe repository enabled"?
<Epix> dcraven: noice
<thegreedyturtle> thechitowncubs: in your xorg.conf file, be sure and research before you diddle with it, and back it up as well
<thechitowncubs> isn't there some sort of xorg config gui?
<Epix> dcraven: and will it run fastishly on a AMD athlon 1GhZ
<dcraven> Epix: not to mention the #kubuntu and multi-language channels... And people who don't do IRC.
<LinuxJones> Epix, he is in it for the long haul :)
<kanuha> Thorn: this will answer almost all of your questions.  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<dcraven> Epix: I run it on that same setup. Runs faster on that than this 2.8GHz Celeron.
<thegreedyturtle> thechitowncubs: there's some autoconfigurators out there, but they run from the command line with a terminal 'gui'
<thechitowncubs> If you have already upgraded to BIOS A29 (or newer), then you won't have any trouble Redhat 9's XFree86 hardware autodetection. Just remember to specify the monitor type when asked, or run redhat-config-xfree86 after installation has completed. The monitor is a "Dell 1024X notebook display" and you must specify it.
<kanuha> Thorrn4: this will answer almost all of your questions.  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<preglow> i'm trying to install breezy, and get an error with package base-files trying to overwrite /lib64, which is also in package lsb-core, any pointers on how to fix?
<thechitowncubs> Thats what I was reading
<mcphail> Anyone using Xfce?
<Nalioth> preglow are you jumpng the gun a wee little bit?
<Epix> i hate windows... network connections are so wierd... I WANT TO GO ifconfig eth0 up/down
<preglow> Nalioth: i might
<Epix> :P
<FR500> where is the kernel source installed?
<preglow> but i really want gcc4, damnit :P
<Nalioth> preglow i havent even found the repository addy for breezy
<thechitowncubs> thegreedyturtle: what do you think I should do?
<dcraven> FR500: /usr/src
<Epix> how big is a standard ubun install
<preglow> Nalioth: it's the same as before, just s/hoary/breezy/
<Nalioth> preglow, ok
<dcraven> Epix: you have more questions than the 5 year old next door.. haha
<kanuha> anyone known why I can't seem to get to www.kde-look.org/  when others say it is up?
<dantheman> Epix: 1.8 gigs
<dcraven> ;)
<Thorrn4> to download Firestarter, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/firestarter.html ....which file choice, do i choose?
<Epix> lol
<Nalioth> although i'm sure i'll break the pixels right off this ibook if i up to breezy.. .. ..
<dcraven> Epix: why is the sky blue?
<kanuha> anyone known why I can't seem to get to www.kde-look.org/  when others say it is up?
<thegreedyturtle> dcraven: because blue is the longest wavelength of visible light
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, don't install from Debian repositories
<thegreedyturtle> dcraven: techically the sky is all colors, but they all mash together and get overlayed by the blue
<FR500> dcraven, should there be a linux-2.6.10 dir there?
<dcraven> thegreedyturtle: yeah yeah ;P.. In a channel of geeks I knew someone would actually answer, then we'd debate.. lol
<FR500> there is not in mine}
<Epix> dcraven: because of certain gasses in the stratosphere
<thegreedyturtle> XD
<thechitowncubs> Ah, I found the soltution
<thechitowncubs> on the forums
<dcraven> FR500: if you want the source, install the linux-source package from apt.
<thechitowncubs> i love the ubuntu forums
<neofeed> liroth, well... Okay so once you are here I hope you can figure out how to get the help of the community. I really need my sleep. Good night bud!
<FR500> i did
<noiz> have the ubuntu 5.04 cds shipped yet, or when will they be shipped?
<FR500> dcraven, i did
<svyatogor> hi people! a small and dumb question. i decided to try ubuntu, but without gnome bloat, so I installed piece by piece with openbox env. now the question - how do I get OpenOffice use those nice gtk2 widgets? (yes, openoffice.org-gtk-gnome is installed!)
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Epix> FR500: or, if you just want the kernel you can get the kernel-image package...
<dcraven> FR500: then there is a source tarball there right? In /usr/src?
<dcraven> FR500: the source is in that tarball.
<FR500> dcraven, only rpm dir
<dcraven> FR500: doh?
<FR500> yes
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, when you get those changes made to the config file it's sudo apt-get update && apt-get install firestarter
<thegreedyturtle> thechitowncubs: sorry it took so long to track this down, but after you backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file run the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mcphail> Blue sky: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffuse_sky_radiation
<thegreedyturtle> thechitowncubs: ah, i see you found it
<thechitowncubs> ya
<dcraven> FR500: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22936&highlight=inspiron+1100
<dcraven> FR500: I'm sure that gets the source tarball... So I thought.
<thegreedyturtle> :)
<Thorrn4> LinuxJones, in the Root Terminal?
<FR500> dcraven, did exactly the same
<FR500> now it's there, only appears as root
<FR500> sorry about that
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, open a terminal and type that command in then enter your user password when prompted
<melodie> does someone know in Hoary installer : ntfsresize v1.9.4 belongs to ntfstools or ntfstools-udeb package ?
<dcraven> FR500: only appears as root? That's even weirder!
<FR500> as fakeroot
<Thorrn4> LinuxJones, "su: Authentication failure" I used the same password
<dcraven> FR500: well that's interesting.
<venkman> how do i apply the linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10 to my current linux-source-2.6.10 without using kpkg because i don't want to compile.
<FR500> lol
<LinuxJones> melodie, apt-cache search ntfsresize comes back with ntfsprogs
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, your in the account that you used to install Ubuntu ?
<dcraven> Doesn't linux-source already include the patchset?
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, no it's sudo
<nydust> why dont i see the icons on my desktop, i have enabled it in the configuration editor
<decon> why is it that ubuntu is so crappy at updating its apps ?
<Thorrn4> yea, LinuxJones the same account; the only account
<LinuxJones> decon, because it's frozen as stable
<venkman> dcraven does it?
<dcraven> nydust: by default, there are no icons there until you put them there.
<melodie> LinuxJones: ntfsprogs is not in the list of packages in Bugzilla
<dcraven> venkman: I'm not sure, but I've always assumed so.
<nydust> dcraven, i have alot of icons, it was there but not anymore
<melodie> I write unknown and that's it  :)
<decon> LinuxJones, that means :P?
<venkman> dcraven: how about getting my current kernel config file?
<dcraven> nydust: try to kill nautilus so that it restarts.
<LinuxJones> decon, there are only updates for security/serious issues with any software in the Stable version
<dcraven> venkman: I don't understand that question.
<venkman> nm
<dcraven> venkman: your current config is in /boot
<venkman> ./boot/config-2.6.10-5-k7
<melodie> LinuxJones: yes it is! my mistake, and thanks
<LinuxJones> melodie, :)
<dcraven> venkman: Okay. You found it.
<decon> LinuxJones, Okay its becuz why dont I get the "new" firefox 1.0.3 :S? i think its pretty weird
<nydust> dcraven, strange it worked, but it doesent work even i i restart x
<nydust> seems like it always hangs
<LinuxJones> decon, let's hope they find a major bug in the version in Hoary so that it will be updated :)
<dcraven> nydust: it works if you type "killall nautilus"?
* cornholio is away (ya vuelvo) [L:off|P:off] 
<decon> LinuxJones, sorry im pretty new to all this hehe :) please tell me more if you want of cuz ;)
<Thorrn4> can someone please just help me? I just want to know how to install Firestarter, "apt-get install" Firestarter does not work
<Airo> Hey, is wine supposed to be in the repo?
<Airo> Can't find it
<LinuxJones> decon, have you checked out www.ubuntuguide.org there is tons of great info for the new Ubuntu user
<FR500> i was following an fbsplash howto and it says i need ncurses-devel, but that is not in any repositories
<FR500> arghh this is getting to complicated
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, it's firestarter not Firestarter
<Vanilia> how i can open .bin file?
<mcphail> decon: it is easy to add firefox 1.0.3 - just not by apt-get
<decon> LinuxJones, yes i have... and i've added all the mirrors or what you call it :) but i think WEIRD that it doesnt show firefox 1.0.3 or gaim 1.2.1 in APT :S
<LinuxJones> Vanilia, if it's a program to install jsut cd to the directory and sh file.bin
<dcraven> Airo: it's in universe.
<decon> mcphail, inn0 :)
<Thorrn4> root@dynamo:/home/roger # apt-get install firestarter
<Thorrn4> Reading package lists... Done
<Thorrn4> Building dependency tree... Done
<Thorrn4> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<Vanilia> ok
<Airo> dcraven, still can't see it tho
<Airo> I have universe and multiverse too
<thenuke> Thorrn4: apt-get install firestarter works
<LinuxJones> Thorrn4, apt-get update
<Vanilia> how about .tbz?
<Airo> I'm on a mac tho
<thenuke> Thorrn4: atleast so says ubuntuguide.org
<dcraven> Airo: did you apt-get update after you added the universe repo?
<thenuke> Thorrn4: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#firestarter
<Airo> dcraven, of course
<dcraven> Airo: Oh.. Dunno if wine works on ppc.
<Thorrn4> what is the http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ ?!
<Airo> hmpf..
<dcraven> Airo: I gotta ask :)
<Airo> ok :)
<svyatogor> so, noone seems to know about openoffice + gtk2 issue?!
<Nalioth> wine does not work on ppc
<dcraven> thank you Nalioth
<Airo> damn that then :/
<Airo> That's what I needed the most
<Vanilia> i don understand how i can install programs to linux:DDD allways "unknown file type or something"
<thenuke> what would be some console-tool for managing firewall easily?
<Nalioth> airo, its Virtual PC or bochs<cringe>
<dcraven> Vanilia: use synaptic if possible.
<Airo> Nalioth, :)
<Airo> rather not
<gingermark> Hey, still relatively new to Ubuntu & Linux in general, and a couple of programs that did work have now stopped, namely xmms and the frozen-bubble game (!) - tried reinstalling them but this hasn't helped. Anyone have any ideas what might be wrong?
<Vanilia> synaptic?
<Airo> Maybe darwine will evolve ;)
<Airo> thenuke, vim
<Airo> :)
<venkman> ahh
<thenuke> Airo: not an easy way
<dcraven> Vanilia: System-->Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<venkman> the 2.6.10 sources ARE prepatched.
<venkman> rawr
<Thorrn4> root@dynamo:/home/roger # sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Thorrn4> Reading package lists... Done
<Thorrn4> Building dependency tree... Done
<Thorrn4> E: Couldn't find package firestarter
<Thorrn4> it did not work
<FR500> is there an equivalent to menuconfig?
<thenuke> Thorrn4: you did not read that guide? did you?
<Nalioth> airo it sucks for me, i don't have any intel hardware, just ppc
<Nalioth> so lots of this good stuff won't work for me
<obsdKraute> firestarter is in universe I think
<dcraven> Thorrn4: it's in universe.
<Airo> Nalioth, neither do I
<thenuke> Thorrn4: follow every line in there.http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#firestarter
<obsdKraute> I have it installed
<dcraven> venkman: good to know... Thanks.
<Airo> well, I've the server box but I'm gonna get rid of it
<dcraven> FR500: equivalent?
<kanuha> anyone known why I can't seem to get to www.kde-look.org/  when others say it is up?
<thenuke> Thorrn4: start from point 2.  "how to add extra repositories"
<Thorrn4> IM EXTREMELY NEW TO LINUX....no one is helping me; I cannot get what ANY one is saying
<Airo> Actually I would've needed wine to test AutoCAD on it
<dcraven> FR500: menuconfig comes with the kernel.
<obsdKraute> is it installing cleanly?  It failed on my brother's iLamp
<Airo> but.. uhmm.. darwine is one possibility on osx
<FR500> dcraven, well something doesnt work
<obsdKraute> but works on my ibook and iMac DV
<Airo> Prolly won't work tho
<venkman> dcraven: dont' cross the stream.s
<thenuke> Thorrn4: I am helping you, so dont say that no-one is.
<FR500> dcraven, it says i need ncurses-devel to use it
<dcraven> venkman: huh?
<Airo> obsdKraute, what working?
<thenuke> Thorrn4: I'm just asking you to read that guide, and do exactly as it tells you to do
<Nalioth> airo, what do you want to do?
<Airo> Nalioth, cad? :)
<dcraven> FR500: yes, menuconfig is a curses app.. Install ncurses-dev and it will work.
<kanuha> Thorrn4: this site will help you out.  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<venkman> dcraven: ghostbusters?
<Airo> Well, I don't mean to do it. My cousin would
<FR500> dcraven, that is not available in my repositories by default
<FR500> well everything is screwed today, i give up
<obsdKraute> firestarter on my ibook and iMac DV works, but not on a iLamp
<Nalioth> airo, not sure if any cad progs exist for linux, tho i'm sure there are
<dcraven> venkman: I remember the reference, but not the relevence.. I'm a little dense :)
<Airo> They're considering a mac and I'm trying to find if it's possible to run autocad on it somehow
<Nalioth> boy am i confrused?
<Airo> And it HAS to be autocad because her school uses it :/
<obsdKraute> last I checked anyway
<mcphail> Airo: is qemu any use?
<thegreedyturtle> Thorrn4: I got something for you, if you're interested
<Nalioth> airo, cad on linux or OSX?
<dcraven> FR500: no worries.. How about ncurses-bin?
<Airo> Nalioth, well vectorworks on osx.. but I guess it won't do
<FR500> dcraven, it's installed
<Airo> mcphail, kinda tricky
<obsdKraute> got to go
<dcraven> FR500: or maybe libncurses5-dev
<FR500> that did it
<dcraven> FR500: I forget which one I had to install first now.. hehe
<venkman> coding with curses lib is the suck
<mcphail> Airo: that's how i've found it too :)
<dcraven> FR500: good.
<obsdKraute> before I do though, where is the multimedia kernel?
<gingermark> Anyone have any ideas why progs might suddenly stop working? Synaptic hasn't suggested any dependency problems, and the programs used to work! Thanks :-)
<Airo> mcphail, yeah :)
<Nalioth> check qemu, but but i think y'all will be lacking the x86 for it
<Airo> Why isn't there a ubuntu ppc specific channel btw?
<eruin> anyone know the default webmin username/password?
<dcraven> FR500: My biggest issue with Ubuntu is that that stuff is not installed by default.. Not even gcc for cryin' out loud...
<obsdKraute> is anyone using the -mm kernel?
<Nalioth> airo, that is a good question
<dcraven> FR500: you have installed "build-essential" right?
<Airo> I joined #ubuntu-ppc and mean to stick there..
<FR500> dcraven, yes i do, now i have to find there initial ramdisk and framebuffer somewhere on those menus
<Vanilia> hmm... i wanna install counter-strike dedicated server (dedicated.bin) so do i burn it to cd?
<Airo> Maybe ppl will gather around :)
<stazich> hey
<dcraven> FR500: enjoy :)
<obsdKraute> guess not
* cornholio is back after 12mins 13secs (ya vuelvo)
<FR500> dcraven, :|
<FR500> hehe
<Epix> whats a good mp3/cd player taht i can apt-get?
<dcraven> brb
<Epix> something winamp like... but without the win
<spiral> Epix: xmms ?
<stazich> does anyone know the configurations of a cdplayer in ubuntu warty on an iMac? thing is the cdplayer wont playback the sound.. i heard before it would be due to the fact that there is no wire connecting cd drive and soundcard..
<Epix> spiral: ok, ill checkit out
<dcraven> Epix: beep-media-player smells of winamp a bit.
<spiral> dcraven: xmms too, isn't it ?
<spiral> (dunno... I don't use winamp :-p)
<dcraven> spiral: it's essentially xmms with gtk2.
<paulproteus> stazich: What program are you using for playing?
<stazich> xmms
<spiral> dcraven: allright..
<paulproteus> stazich: Two things I should say.
<stazich> ?
<eruin> anyone here use webmin?
<gingermark> Speaking of xmms....
<paulproteus> First of all, beep-media-player is a drop-in replacement for XMMS that is just plain better.
<gingermark> ....anyone have any ideas why it might just stop working?
<paulproteus> stazich: Secondly, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-21338.html
<paulproteus> Look for the phrase "digital audio extraction".
<paulproteus> You want that on.
<Epix> how can i run gnome/KDE apps on Flux
<stazich> well i am trying to configure XMMs...
<Quest-Master> Can anyone tell me why I keep on getting this error when trying to install libmono-dev?
<Quest-Master> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Quest-Master>   libmono-dev: Depends: libmono0 (= 1.0.5-1) but 1.0.5-0-4.10ubp1 is to be installed
<paulproteus> stazich: I know.  Please read the link I gave you on fedoraforum.
<stazich> thx
<gunny> anyone running iTunes on Crossover Office?
<Nalioth> Epix, from command line?
<farruinn> epix, you mean fluxbox?
<Thorrn4> where is the setting in firestarter that allows it to be started on startup?
<Epix> farruinn: yes
<farruinn> epix, I think if you install the menu package you'll get a debian menu in your fluxbox menu
<farruinn> thorrn4 it should automatically
<Thorrn4> oh...ok farruinn thank you
<farruinn> firestarter just configures the linux kernel firewall
<zero[] > what's the configurator tool for xorg.conf ?
<zero[] > like for changing video drivers
<farruinn> if all you need to do is change the video driver you can edit the file manually
<Thorrn4> for Ubuntu, do I have to alter ALL repository files to install something?
<farruinn> but I would suggest running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<thenuke> Thorrn4: I guess you dont have reason not to add every extra repo
<Epix> is it possable to install ubuntu without a network and then put in a wireless card leter
<Epix> later*
<mcphail> Epix: yes
<zero[] > farruinn: that's it, thanks
<zero[] > on second thought i'll do it manually though
<Epix> mcphail: and is there a network config script?
<hybrid> hello all
<zero[] > for vesa drivers i change Driver under Device to "vesa" right?
<farruinn> zero[] , yeah, it's a pain to go through all the questions just for that, isn't it :)
<zero[] > lol, yeah
<mcphail> Epix: Not sure. i just add details to /etc/network/interfaces
<venkman> great... i compiled the module for the cisco vpn client against the current kernel headers for my kernel, and insmode reports: invalid module format.
<_dockane_> is it "normal" that firefox config key "network.dns.ipv4OnlyDomains" is a string and set to ad.doubleclick ???
<Burgundavia> _dockane_, yes
<kanuha> can anyone explain why I can surf the web, but cannot get to kde-look.org. Other people say the site is up and they can get to it.
<shinu_> why cant i ls an ntfs directory?
<shinu_> i meant a windows partition mounted in dir :D
<ells> when getting a video card for dekstop what is the main thing I should be looking for, clock speed, memory, or memory bandwith
<paulproteus> For gaming, or what?
<Burgundavia> shinu_, have you mounted it so you can read it as a normal user?
<paulproteus> Let me rephrase: What do you plan to do with the video card?
<ells> paulproteus ,kind of mixture of all
<kanuha> can anyone explain why I can surf the web, but cannot get to kde-look.org. Other people say the site is up and they can get to it. I get an unknown host.
<shinu_> Burgundavia: /dev/hda2       /mnt/2k         ntfs    rw,user,auto    0       0
<ells> paultproteus. would like to make a media center of sorts
<_dockane_> ells, passive cooling, excellent vga signal or dvi and enough memory to porvide the your favourite solution in truecolor and lets say min. 90 hz
<shinu_> Burgundavia: is that right
<Cowlike> kanuha: maybe your dns server is down and your seeing cached results for other pages?
<Burgundavia> shinu_, ntfs should be mounted ro
<paulproteus> ells: Doesn't sound you'll be playing intensive 3D games.  _dockane_'s advice sounds fine.
<paulproteus> I have to run, whoosh.
<Cowlike> can you do something like 'ping www.yahoo.com'?
<ells> _dockane: will a cheap video card with 256 mb ram, be able to show dvds on the tv
<chavo> kanuha, sounds like a dns issue, try http://80.190.240.90 that's kde-look.org's ip
<kanuha> Cowlike, yes I can ping yahoo
<Nalioth> kanuha go to anonymizer.com and see if it can find it, if it can, something is wonky on your end
<Kingsqueak> ells sure
<ells> _dockane: will my resolution suffer
<ells> _dockane: my tv is 32 inch
<Kingsqueak> ells I haven't messed with dvi to a TV from a vidcard, but normally vga to a TV is limited to 640x480
<_dockane_> dockane, 256 mb is overkill, i would suggest to buy a low end ati or nvidia. crt or lcd ?
<Kingsqueak> unless you get a TV made as a 'monitor'
<kanuha> chavo, I can get to it with the IP
<FR500> has anyone installed fbsplash on ubuntu?
<_dockane_> *ells
<Kingsqueak> an All In Wonder would be better for something like MythTV or Freevo use anyway
<ells> Kingsqueak: what  about using svideo
<Cowlike> -kanuha: what do you see if you do 'nslookup kde-look.org'?
<kanuha> does that mean the dns server is down?
<ells> _dockan_: yes
<Kingsqueak> ells I haven't tried it, but as was mentioned 256mb card is massive overkill for just displaying video like that
<ells> _dockane_: yes
<_dockane_> ells, crt _or lcd ?
<ells> Kingsqueak: so my dvds using the computer this way will play well then
<Cowlike> kanuha: if you can get to it by IP, that means your dns service is down or broken somehow
<Kingsqueak> ells should, yeah
<ells> _dockane_: to a tv
<Kingsqueak> ells how fast is the PC? how much RAM?
<ells> Kingsqueak: sempron 2400, 512
<kanuha> Cowlike, I put it in #flood
<gunny> anyone running iTunes on Crossover Office?
<Kingsqueak> oh hell, no problem with that ells
<ells> Kingsqueak: trying to make my pc into a media pc of sorts
<_dockane_> ells, haven't tried to provide a tv with my computer
<Kingsqueak> ells check out the MythTV and Freevo sites, one of them had a lot of card information for compat and those projects are all about being a media center
<tid-wave> hello, is there an installation guide for ubuntu ?
<ells> Kingsqueak: cool
<Burgundavia> tid-wave, there a preliminary one the docteam repos
<venkman> hmm
<gunny> tid-wave: what kind of issue are you having?
<hatani> hi all, sorry for the stupid question, but why ubuntu become so famous so quickly?
<tid-wave> gunny: i have no issues, i just recommended ubuntulinux to somebody and i wanted to know if there's an installation guide .. especially on the partitions and package selection
<Burgundavia> hatani, good defaults
<ells> Kingsqueak: I about to buy my card today. should I be more interested in clock speed, ram or memory bandwith
<scizzo> hatani: because of its development...
<Burgundavia> tid-wave, there is no package selection (good defaults) and partitioning is something that a techy should do
<Kingsqueak> ells  http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1   try there
<tid-wave> Burgundavia: can it resize existing partitions ?
<gunny> best bet is to have a 2nd HD totally available to Ubuntu  IMHO
<ells> Kingsqueak: thanks
<Burgundavia> tid-wave, not in the partitioner currently
<Epix> wooty
<Epix> ubuntu is dled, burninining!
<Burgundavia> tid-wave, try something like knoppix for that
<tid-wave> ok
<gunny> mepis can resize an NTFS partition
<Kingsqueak> ells  http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/Hardware    similar from the freevo project
<ells> Kingsqueak: cool, thanks
<_dockane_> i am trying to watch a real stream. i installed real player binary (as described on ubuntuguide.org). when i click on the streamlink ff asks me what to do: i point to realplay in /opt/RealPlayer but nothing happens. ps aux say real player is running with 3 different pids and system load is slightly increased. what goes wrong ?
<ells> Kingsqueak: have you ever heard of the GeeXbox project
<mcphail> Are the servers down? "Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.151). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<Kingsqueak> nope
<shinu> Burgundavia: sorry i got disconnect ^^'
<shinu> Burgundavia: did you get what i said?
<Burgundavia> shinu, ntfs must be mounted read only (ro)
<venkman> w00t
<venkman> my vpn works
<Burgundavia> shinu, unless you download some highly alpha crack
<shinu> Burgundavia: uh... ok then
<shinu> Burgundavia: better not :) thanks
<Raquen> how i can change the splash screen?
<gunny> Raquen, which one?
<shinu> Burgundavia: i still got this permission denied
<ells> has anyone heard of the GeeXbox project
<shinu> Burgundavia: though i can list when im root
<Burgundavia> shinu, you are missing a permission, but I at this moment am drawing a blank (don't have windows anymore)
<Raquen> http://www.linuxeu.de/images/wallpaper/ubuntu/splash-screens/ubuntu-508x340.png
<Raquen> this.. for example
<Kingsqueak> ells they have a hardware guide right on the main site  http://www.geexbox.org/en/hard.html
<ells> Kingsqueak: yeah, just trying to get your take on it
<shinu> Burgundavia: hehe... i have windows just in case linux fails. or when i want to play some games :D
<Kingsqueak> all I know is from friends, and of MythTV and Freevo, they seem to prefer MythTV overall
<gunny> Raquen, check directions here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11478.html
<shinu> Burgundavia: oh well... ill try to figure out by myself
<Raquen> tnx
<hybrid> does anyone on powerpc have sound working in mplayer?
<gunny> anyone running iTunes on Crossover Office?
<KarlosII> yes
<Epix> this amazes me. its with debian but w/e... a P2 Celeron 450mhz running faster than a AMD athlon 1ghz
<Epix> P2 has debian
<Nalioth> hybrid, depends on the video codec for me
<Epix> 1ghz has windows XP home
<hybrid> Nalioth: does sound work on avi's for you?
<Kingsqueak> I have an XP home box here the wife and kid use, 2.4Ghz Intel in it, it's dog slow
<darknuala> does anybody know a good linux equivalent to dvdshrink?
<Epix> ok, so ubuntu is run by some rich guy but who develops it
<darknuala> or dvd copy?
<Nalioth> hybrid try to configure it using the ESD instead of ALSA
<melodie> Epix: all is in Google  ;)
<Sphearion> Epix, you need to rent or buy the movie Revolution OS, should answer most if not all your questions about linux in general.
<hybrid> Nalioth: ok
<Epix> fuck. write error
<Sphearion> Epix, appearently your question has angered the linux gnomes that live in all computers... lol
<KarlosII> lol
<Kingsqueak> darknuala http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<warmfreeze> whats everyone favorite destro of linux?
<dockane> does anyone know how i get the sh** real player working ?
<Epix> flamed
<Epix> flamed is great
<Sphearion> warmfreeze, tossup. today - Ubuntu, yesteryear - redhat 9.0 , yesterday - fedora core 3, tomarrow - who knows!
<KarlosII> warmfreeze, you come here an ask that?
<Epix> best distro exer
<warmfreeze> lol
<warmfreeze> im bored
<hybrid> dockane: helix i belive runs real movies
<darknuala> i've got dvdrip but all i see that it does is make divx copy of a dvd, i want to copy a dvd to another dvd
<Sphearion> dockane, so does totem - xine with the mplayer codecs :)
<KarlosII> :>
<randabis> what's a destro?
<hybrid> lol
<randabis> a distro rigged to be an explosive?
<Sphearion> i concur randabis
<Vjaz> It's redhat.
<dazzed> distro-?
<hybrid> no a distro only for desktop
<Nalioth> randabis a distro that destroys?
<Sphearion> would't that be a desKro
<hybrid> lastro is laptop distro
<dazzed> lol
<Sphearion> trashtro = redhat
<warmfreeze> wow
<dockane> Sphearion, is mplayer to able to play the most videos. i really bite myself when is get in trouble with codec stuff and i don't have strong nervs regarding this topic
<randabis> well, ubuntu isn't a destro then...
<hybrid> oldtro = debian
<JDahl> Sphearion, redhat = retro
<thegreedyturtle> ubunto is a distro...
<warmfreeze> lol
<KarlosII> dockane, yes
<thegreedyturtle> distro = distribution of GNU/linux
<Sphearion> dockane, if you install the mplayer codec pack called w32codec. totem-xine can play most all movies
<Epix> hmm, how can i tell if a cd burnt well
<randabis> ubunto...distro for toes!
<hybrid> dockane: mplayer is awesome plays avi mpeg 1 3 4 ogg/v/t
<darkaudit> Epix: play it? ;)
<hybrid> and many more
<thegreedyturtle> ubuntu is a version of the Debian distro, so it's kind of a distro of a distro
<Epix> darkaudit: its a ubuntu cd
<randabis> totem is just fine. :)
<KarlosII> debian is a flavour and ubuntu is a distro
<Sphearion> ubuntu is the best working distro I have used to date. other then the old habit of using su - instead of sudo I love it. for now
<randabis> Hell, I still use totem over kaffeine in kde
<hybrid> thegreedyturtle: it is like those never ending puzzles
<hybrid> lol
<warmfreeze> im on ubuntu now ...thinking of installing fedora tho ..but i dont know yet
<KarlosII> debian is a flavour of linux
<Sphearion> warmfreeze, DON'T
<thegreedyturtle> no, debian is a distro of linux, and linux is a flavor of unix
<dockane> Sphearion, that sounds confusing : totem-xine plays .... woth mplayer code....... w32codec
<KarlosII> just like gentoo is a flavour of linux
<IIIEars> hybrid - Was mplayer difficult to install?
<hybrid> ubuntu is like debian modded to be practical
<warmfreeze> why not ?
<JDahl> KarlosII, linux is a kernel...
<warmfreeze> lol
<randabis> warmfreeze what could fedora possibly offer you that ubuntu doesn't?
<hybrid> IIIEars : it is easy to compile
<Sphearion> dockane, totem-xine plays those, and uses the codecs in the background all you need to remember is totem = movies!
<darkaudit> Epix: if the burn looks consistent, no blank spots or nasty looking patches, it's probably good...
<Epix> can someone tell me the size and/or the nuber of files on a burnt ubuntu CD
<thegreedyturtle> linux is a kernel, which is why it has to be released with a 'distribution' of handy tools
<KarlosII> flavour = a way handling packages
<thegreedyturtle> such as gnome
<warmfreeze> more desktop envoronments :-D
<Epix> darkaudit: ok, windows can access it but nero said the burn failed
<Zugot> uh... linux is not a flavor of unix
<darkaudit> I've had k3b call a burn 'successful' for DVDs, but they turn out looking like crap...
<IIIEars> sphearon - Ubuntu is the best yet! - everything worked.
<Zugot> linux is unix like...  but not unix
<Sphearion> warmfreeze, being a user of fedora since FC1 B1 until yesterday, I can tell you right now that ubuntu is better. and more environements, hell go download the source for whatever WM you want and install it :)
<thegreedyturtle> GNU's NOT UNIX!
<hybrid> Zugot: true Linux ~= unix
<darkaudit> Epix: best bet there is to burn at a slower speed and verify the burn after
<randabis> warmfreeze: ubuntu offers a lot of desktop environments
<hybrid> Linux = Unix - $
<warmfreeze> lol jeesh . i din mean to start a debate :-P
<hybrid> randabis: did you see the talk of xubuntu
<thegreedyturtle> there really isn't a 'true' Unix left, i guess technically there is somewhere, but most are flavors of unix, such as solaris, HP-UX, AIX and others
<hybrid> sco
<thegreedyturtle> and as for hybrid's comment, solaris is open source too :)
<warmfreeze> solaris sucks ..
<darkaudit> hybrid: BLASPHEMY! :)
<thegreedyturtle> yeah, sco has some rights to the original unix
<darknuala> so can i use dvdrip to copy a dvd to a blank dvd?
<randabis> hybrid: yes, and if someone wanted to take up the project, I would welcome it with open arms
<hybrid> darkaudit: amen viva la big blue
<thegreedyturtle> but that's a whole 'nother can of worms
* KarlosII used to use gentoo, but then he got tired of compiling packages, and moved back to debian and then back to ubuntu, and now that I'm on ubuntu I can focus my energy on something else othern then preconfiguring my linux os
<xmux> hi
<Sphearion> accually linux is UNIX LIKE, and linux is based from unix and in the words of linux torvolds himself "I named it linux after linux and the x just had to be there because of unix, its a law or something" "I could not name it linus that would be to egotistical" - linux torvolds   - movie : revolution os
<xmux> Anybody know what is taking the Firefox update so long?
* thegreedyturtle agrees
<warmfreeze> after i installd solaris i wiped the drive in about 45 minutes
<Nalioth> IIIEars, i believe compiling is the only way to get the graphical frontend for mplayer (may be wrong)
<hybrid> ranadabis: idk much of programming but i will gladly do what ever i can
<randabis> KarlosII: amen; gentoo is a mess now...it used to be decent
<hybrid> i currently run xfce
<IIIEars> << Has d/led nearly everything from single floppy firewalls and rescue CDs to sun Enterprise - Ubuntu has been the easiest - It is just plain swe-et!
<KarlosII> randabis, heh
* darkaudit switched to xfce last week... :)
* randabis is in love with KDE 3.4
<Kingsqueak> darknuala part of the problem is that a plain DVD is only 4.7G, gotta google it a bit.  Basically you use DVDrip to rip it, then remove the menus etc to make it fit on 4.7G
* mcphail switched to xfce 10 minutes ago
* Sphearion waits for GNOME 3.0
* hybrid switched to xfce for laptop
* randabis also waits for GNOME 3
<warmfreeze> so how do i download a desktop environment and install it ?
<n3> Does anyone have any advice on dualbooting UBUNTU with WINDOZE
<n3> ??
* darkaudit got DVD shrink to work with WINE... works best in fluxbox
* mcphail may be going back to gnome...
<Sphearion> n3 check www.ubuntuguide.com
* KarlosII just enjoys his 2.10
<randabis> warmfreeze: that lovely tool called synaptic
<Levander> Anybody using subversion?  No matter what I try, when I do a "svn import" I get the error message "Could not open the requested SVN filesystem".
<n3> (yes i know it sounds a bit out of touch but you cant seem to run ADOBE premeire on LINUX decently_)
<KarlosII> randabis, and Sphearion some doorknob wants to mmake gnome java
<warmfreeze> randabis, ware do i find it?
<Sphearion> sorry its www.ubuntuguide.org
<superted> Levander: this might not be the best or right place :)
<hybrid> xfce looks as if lol a hybrid of mac and windows when it comes to the pane
<IIIEars> why dual boot windows a virus will snag windows and force a reinstall
<Sphearion> KarlosII, NOO
<KarlosII> for 3.0
<darknuala> i never got dvdshrink to work with wine, so is there a linux equivalent to dvdshrink?
<Sphearion> nooo....
<KarlosII> I just about blew up when I read that thread
* Sphearion installes Flux
<randabis> warmfreeze: it's in the System menu I believe
<hybrid> IIIEars: did you see where that guy tested windows virri with wine?
<Levander> superted: it's probably an install question, and the ubuntu package does a lot of the install for me, just don't know what I've got left to do
<IIIEars> warmfreeze for DVDs?
<Sphearion> hybrid, got a link to that one?
<darkaudit> darknuala: did you make sure that the WINE config had it running as XP?
<randabis> KarlosII: Yeah; I also heard something about a possible gnome fork
<warmfreeze> crap . it is :P
<KarlosII> randabis, I'm completely against that fork
<warmfreeze> im such a tard :P
<hybrid> Sphearion: h/o
<IIIEars>  lol - a virtual computer is the only way to run windows connected to the 'net.
<darknuala> yeah i followed the guide in ubuntu forums exactly.  it chokes trying to find the drive.
<spo0nman> has anyone used a canon powershot 300 with ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> spo0n, all canons work nicely
<thegreedyturtle> IIIEars: i can't find warmfreeze on google
<Sphearion> darknuala, no joke right, unless you use kaspersky antivirus and firefox and use litexp to REMOVE IE
<Gabriel_Lima> I'm from brazil
<randabis> KarlosII: yeah, I don't see the need for it
<ells> does anyone know if LimeWire is shutdown
<xmux> Nice slurs against windows, Ubuntu Linux has been vulnerable to a Firefox remote code execution bug with a public exploit for more than a week and nobody seems to care
<spo0nman> thegreedyturtle, what do i need to do to copy the jpg's?
<thegreedyturtle> huh?
<hybrid> Sphearion: http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<KarlosII> xmux, since when got proof?
<IIIEars> DVDshrink is a good ap shame there isn't a linux variant.
<Gabriel_Lima> os brasileirosgostam bastante do ubuntu
<randabis> I don't use ubuntu's firefox build. It's crap
<spo0nman> thegreedyturtle, i see no device when i connected it to the usb slot. no device in dmesg
<randabis> I use the official mozilla.org one
<mcphail> me too
<thegreedyturtle> spo0nman: are you sure you were talking to me?
<xmux> I'm afraid of upgrading outside the package system
<Sphearion> thanks hybrid
<KarlosII> most ppl don't though
<hybrid> IIIEars: wasnt there a 321 studios linux product?
<hybrid> b4 they got hit?
<xmux> KarlosII: Since one week ago
<merc> I'm trying to set the root password here, sudo passwd root -- asks me for a password, any idea what i did?
<KarlosII> link please as proof?
<spo0nman> thegreedyturtle, damn stupid xchat autocompletion
<thegreedyturtle> merc: sudo uses your password
<xmux> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24306
<xmux> ^^^ proof
<thegreedyturtle> spo0nman: np
<mcphail> xmux: your browser is your weakest point. I'd upgrade.
<merc> thegreedyturtle: i've not set one yet
<spo0nman> thechitowncubs, :) what do i need to do to get pictures...
<farruinn> merc: you have to enter your password to use sudo, then you'll see "Enter UNIX password"
<ells> does anyone know if LimeWire is shutdown
<KarlosII> and has anyone told the ubuntu authors yet by filing a security bug?
<farruinn> that will be your root pass
<merc> ohhh
<merc> farruinn: lol, thanks
<merc> never used sudo before :X
<thegreedyturtle> merc: no, you use the password that is assigned to your own username
<hybrid> ells: i dont think so
<thegreedyturtle> merc: you will always use your own password for sudo, not the root password
<ells> hybrid: can not connect to limewire
<xmux> mcphail: I'd like to upgrade but I can't because apparently it takes longer than a week to put firefox into a package that I can download
<merc> thegreedyturtle: thanks :)
<thegreedyturtle> np
<wbeck85> is there a way to adjust voltages for the processor? In windows I found a program called "CrystalCPUID" that allowed me to adjust the voltages for my athlon64 laptop, resulting in a much cooler and quieter machine
<randabis> why do you even need to enable to root password? seems pointless to me
<hybrid> ells: hmm have you tried diff ports
<ells> hybrid: what ya mean
<mcphail> xmux: use the mozilla download. Don't use apt-get for firefox
<hybrid> randabis: i agree b/c a root account doesnt need to be there no real reason
<farruinn> mcphail: why do you suggest that?
<Sphearion> very nice hybrid
<hybrid> ells: you maybe blocking the port you are trying to connect through
<xmux> mcphail: Why would I want to run ubuntu if I can't use the package system?
<randabis> farruinn: because ubuntu's firefox is crap unfortunately :/
<mcphail> farruinn: lots of security updates don't get into ubuntu quickly
<hybrid_> i like opera
<ells> hybrid: not sure, but I do not have firestarter installed
<mcphail> xmux: make an exception for you browser. Use apt for everything else
<xmux> until there is a bug in my IRC client, then what?
<xmux> make another exception?
<randabis> xmux: well, I see your point, but sometimes we must compromise interoperability for functionality
<djm62> how long has OOo2 been in universe?
<KarlosII> huh
<mcphail> xmux: you make your bed etc...
<KarlosII> OOo2?
<Zugot> djm62: a while now
<djm62> openoffice.org 2
<randabis> openoffice 2
<thegreedyturtle> it's in universe?
<thegreedyturtle> ooo
<hybrid8> ells: well i believe all unix systems for linux to os x to hp ux have a firewall on by default
<KarlosII> OO 2 is not released is it?
<thegreedyturtle> beta release
<xmux> mcphail: I know, I've gone from a total ubuntu advocate and zealot to not recommending it overnight
<Zugot> there is a beta in there.   i use it
<Zugot> sometimes
<hybrid8> OOo is too big
<hybrid8> i like abiword
<djm62> I was searching for some kind of quickstart applet, and noticed all the 2 packages
<Zugot> how do you figure?  office is large too
<djm62> abiword is damn nice
<ells> hybrid8: it worked fine a week ago
<hybrid8> any other alternative word proccessors
<thegreedyturtle> heh OO is actually version 1.9.72
<hybrid8> ells: hmm
<thegreedyturtle> oo2 that is
<hybrid8> elss: have you upgraded since then
<ells> hybrid8: it cant be me, really
<hybrid8> **ells
<mcphail> xmux: ubuntu is still more up to date than most other distros
<Sphearion> these poor people who have either 1) never ran linux before or 2) live in a suse world, have alot to complain about. my roomate (windows guy) is always giving me hell because I run linux (only linux always have always will) I remember redhat 3 man was that fun, had to get your hands dirty just to get the installer to run correctly, then came ubuntu and whilst I don't have to get my hands as dirty in console editing things as much, I h
<Sphearion> ave found it to be the best way to fix the things that I need to run and make things just the way I love them I give props to all you people who stay here and answer these rediculous questions that could be answered in 3 seconds with a google search or even reading the unofficial ubuntu guide. Good day to ya!
<ells> hybrid8: yes
<kkamrani> anyone know a gui way to setup BIND? or is anyone having problems with your ubuntu box's hostname showing up on a windows network with Samba properly configured?
* Sphearion steps off his soapbox now :)
<djm62> 0_0
<Bazzi> Sphearion oh come on its not like linux is source of salvation
<Nalioth> hear! hear! Sphearion
<thegreedyturtle> once you get the hang of the terminal, assuming you have a decent WPM, it's usually faster for doing things
<djm62> let's not even bloody argue...if it works, use it, if it don't, change
<hybrid8> ells: that maybe your problem
<hybrid8> something was edited
<Sphearion> Bazzi, but it is, you see in linux if there is a problem you can fix it, I like that in windows if there is a problem you wait for a patch, that patch will make more problems its an endless cycle
<ells> hybrid8: what ya mean
<randabis> if you really wanna still get your hands dirty on a daily basis, use something like BSD :p or hell, gentoo...it breaks itself afterall hehe
<hybrid8> Sphearion: compile from source
* Nalioth loves his command line
<Bazzi> Sphearion I'd be lucky if I could actually fix everything I want to
<randabis> yeah I love my cli too :)
<Sphearion> Bazzi,  stick around here. google everything, and spend time with it, in the end linux will return the favor :)
<djm62> I'm happy to wait for patches, and gnome suits me fine...read the HIG, they're like a meta-manual
<hybrid8> ells; there may have been say a bug that edited a file that messed up limewire
<Bazzi> Sphearion I have to use debian stable on a server, thats no joy, really :p
<re|run> I have setup ubuntu three times and all three times I have started out with my system running fine with wireles (centrino) --- and then after usiing it for about a day, I will boot up and all of a sudden, my system see acess points, but doesn't connect to them
<randabis> compiling from source isn't much of a chore...it's more of a time waster
<Sphearion> hybrid8, considering I used to run gentoo before it went crappy. I can say that I do compile alot from source
<ells> hybrid8: i thought so too,and reinstalled the updated limewire, same effect
<hybrid8> Bazzi: learn to love the cli
<Bazzi> hybrid8 I want to to work ;)
<hybrid8> ells: hmm well idk
<Sphearion> Bazzi, I use fedora core 1 (cli install, no X) on my servers thats just a headache
<djm62> I remember when stable was released...2.2 kernel, kennedy for president, the three-day week
<ells> hybrid8: idk?
<hybrid8> Sphearion: i wanna try gentoo for a server
<Bazzi> I have to use cli anyway
<hybrid8> i dont know
<Sphearion> hybrid8, don't :)
<Bazzi> thats not the issue
<Bazzi> its rather debians messed up package system
<randabis> hybrid8: that would be a HUGE MISTAKE
<hybrid8>  why?
<randabis> GENTOO is NOT for servers...only masochists use gentoo on a server
<hans_> is ubuntu able to read ntfs hard disks?
<Epix> hans_: yes
<randabis> hybrid8: it's too unstable for one thing
<re|run> hans_: yes -- see the ubuntu guide
<hybrid8> randabis: i thought gentoo was *flexable*
<Sphearion> ubuntu is the easiest linux distro I have used to date. I like it, have had little to no problems with it, been less than 2 days now, and so far so good. all customized the way I like it, even samba was easy to setup, wait I did smb.conf by hand from memory :)
<re|run> http://ubuntuguide.org
<randabis> hybrid8: flexibility != stability
<djm62> ubuntu should have HIG...
<Sphearion> hybrid8, gentoo is NOT flexible, its compilable. you start today, and with a compile farm you will finish in about 12 hours :)
<spo0nman> im trying to use a canon powershot 300 with ubuntu, but i dont get any devices ... any hints?
<hybrid8> well what distro should i use on my server? slax? debian?
<randabis> gentoo is an addiction for ricers
<djm62> spo0nman: google say anything?
<djm62> hybrid8: slax is a livecd...
<randabis> hybrid8: ubuntu :p
<darknuala> debian is good for servers
<stazich> hey
<hans_> i plugged in another hard disk with win on it but it wasnt recognized automatically....any help?
<randabis> ubuntu is good for servers too :p
<Sphearion> spo0nman, as much as I hate to say, some things can only be done with proprietary software, or lots of waiting. digital cameras (including alot of webcams) don't work real well with linux :(
<Kingsqueak> I just installed as 'server' worked great
<flex_> i have the amd64 ubuntu and I cant run anything and i cant get the i386 iso right now
<stazich> does anyone know a good console player which can playback both cd and mp3s? im having performance issues
<stazich> ;-)
<flex_> hehe
<mcphail> spo0nman: this udev thing looks quite tricky. Might be your problem.
<hybrid8> randabis: really? it seems to desktop ordinated
<Sphearion> mcphail, spo0nman yes, udev is NOT the best.......
<djm62> Sphearion: not always true....a lot /are/ supported (though not usually webcams)
<spot_> hi i have a proble of delay for internet request, the browsing speed is un normaly slow, is ther a vay to chech the network card modules any idea ???
<Sphearion> djm62, I never said supported or not, I said they don't work so great with linux
<spo0nman>  mount -t usbdevfs none /proc/bus/usb
<spo0nman> mount: unknown filesystem type 'usbdevfs'
<spo0nman> whats going on there?
<randabis> hybrid8: you can do custom installations. Ubuntu has all the same server tools that debian has throughout the repositories
<djm62> 0_0
<Sphearion> spo0nman, exactly what it says, it does NOT know what usbdevfs is
<djm62> either things work or not
<Sphearion> try mounting as vfat
<spo0nman> Sphearion, why does it not knoe? im using stock kernel.
<Sphearion> chances are its going to try and read the memory card. that memory card is most likely formated fat16 or fat32, usbdevfs is NOT a valid filesystem descriptor
<re|run> does anyone know what it would mean that I can see open WAPs but cannot connect to them?
<Sphearion> so change that usbdevfs to either fat or vfat
<merc> re|run: could have MAC filtering on
<Sphearion> and another thing why not just mount /proc/bus/usb /media/camera vfat (or fat)
<Sphearion> why are you trying to mount it to nothing in /proc
<mishof> Anyone here managed to install IE with wine ?
<Sphearion> forgive me I hate devfs
<Sphearion> mishof, why would you want to?
<smo> spo0nman: I have type 'usbfs' mounted at that location. might wanna try that
<randabis> yeah devfs sucks
<re|run> merc: I thought of that --- but it's my own APs that are doing it --- if I can connect to them in windows on the same system I should be able to get it in ubuntu -- besides, I had them in ubuntu yesterday
<spo0nman> smo, hmm
<Sphearion> lemme see what my usbpendrive mounts as
<Jimmothy> does the ubuntu site accept user screenshots?
<mishof> Sphearion, some sites only work on ie ( like the israel army site which i need to enter :| )
<Sphearion> mishof, you might want to send them an email, and tell them to follow W3C standards :)
<mishof> Sphearion, im afraid many people did that already =p
<Nalioth> mishof your question baffles me
<smo> Sphearion: usbfs is another meta-fs, same idea as /proc & /sys.  it's not the filsystem on a usb block device.  I can't remember what it's useful for anymore tho
<mishof> Nalioth, ?
<Nalioth> mishof, user a linux browser, change the "user-agent" to SAY it's IE and go on your merry way
<pablo928>  mishof, why not install konqueror and have it identify as IE?
<pablo928> Nalioth:can that be done with firefox?
<jabra> anyone know if there is still support for sparcs in ubuntu
<Sphearion> what is the best place to install crossover office? /usr/local/crossover?
<shinu> is gaim 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 the last release available on apt-get?
<mishof> pablo928, Nalioth: I'll try that, although i believe the problem is with stuff that only IE can handle (stuff it invented)
* Nalioth shudders at the thought of IE on a linux box
<mcphail> mishof: IE installs under Crossover Office if you really have to
<jabra> if so where I could find a iso
<Bazzi> hey dont make the statistics look pro-IE :P
<xon> There is a firefox plugin for user-agent switcher
<Nalioth> yes any browser can have its user-agent changed
<mishof> pablo928, yes there is an extension to do that
<pablo928> thanks i'll look for it
<xon> http://chrispederick.com/work/firefox/useragentswitcher/
<mishof> pablo928, i got a link sec :)
<mishof> there you go
<owlmanatt> The 'Add A Printer' thing isn't seeing my USB printer and putting it into the detected printers list. It's a USB printer, it's plugged into a USB port that I had my thumb drive in about fifteen seconds ago, and it's turned on...Why can't it be detected?
<shinu> Nalioth: i saw ie on mac and was supprised it installs by default :/
#ubuntu 2005-05-06
<abood> guys , how can i find whats the package name of the gaim to get it in the apt ? ?
<Nalioth> shinu, not anymore
<shinu> Nalioth: well friend got old mac :D
<Nalioth> shinu, safari is now default, and IE only avail as a user option
<segfault2k> hi
<segfault2k> why in breezy if i install kdeaddons, apt get as a dependency, gnome apps?
<Nalioth> although IE/mac is not near the bucket of s**t that it is on windoze
<shinu> :D
<shinu> Nalioth: friend was using netscape... which i think is not bad :D
<Epix> and stop. INSTALL TIME!
<jabra> anyone know if there is still support for sparcs in ubuntu
<hybrid8> netscaape ~= mozilla
<djm62> firefox is the future, once they get everything smooth
<abood> djm62, how r u man
<Burgundavia> jabra, unofficially
<djm62> chillin like a villain
<dgo> hi there
<abood> djm62, dude how can i update the repos links ? and from where do i  get the updated links ?!
<hybrid8> djm62: ever tried opera
<hans_> where can i download realplayer10gold? searched with google already but didnt find anything
<Sphearion> mozilla = the source code project of netscape
<djm62> hybrid8: yeah...ads are no fun
<re|run> what are the command line tools associated with wireless connection?
<dgo> hello everybody
<djm62> hans_: google realplayer helix
<re|run> ifconfig.... what else?
<dgo> is anybody in here who can help me with grub?
<hybrid8> djm62: the google ads are unnoticable
<owlmanatt> Printer not detected, looking for some help...
<djm62> when I used it there was a constant ad bar at the top
<hans_> djm62: where can i download that?
<decaf> dgo: may be someone can. just ask
<djm62> hans_: if you google the words realplayer and helix, it will take you to the right site, top of the list, IIRC
<hybrid8> djm62: you can select google ads it is rather small
<owlmanatt> My printer shows up as getting the usblp driver loaded for it in dmesg when I turn it on, but the Add A Printer wizard isn't displaying it in the detected printer list, does anyone know why?
<Burgundavia> re|run, iwconfig
<dgo> decaf: okay, i have installed ubuntu warty 4.10 on an empty disk with default partition settings and so on and it worked fine
<Quest-Master> hybrid8: The ads are still obstrusive and ugly
<djm62> hybrid8: I'm not one for going from a decent free browser to a decent adware browser
<djm62> not as aesthetically pleasing
<Quest-Master> Yes.
<hybrid8> Quest-Master: i use it when firefox gets bad about pop ups
<Quest-Master> :P
<dgo> now, i would like to move that harddisk into a new computer but now, grub doesn't boot up correctly anymore. when i switch it back to the old computer, everything works fine again....
<djm62> dgo: where is the hard drive in the new computer? have you a grub floppy to boot from?
<dgo> i have created a grub floppy, yes and it boots in the new computer and shows the menu.lst correctly
<dgo> when i select an entry it goes as far as: root (hd0,0) kernel /boot/..... and then stops
<abood> can any body tell me whats the gaim-vv package name ?! for apt to install it ?!?!
<djm62> dgo: are you using an initrd? does grub know that?
<felipe__> where can i found more fresh sources for apt-get ?
<djm62> abood: looks like it isn't in the standard repositories
<dgo> djm62: initrd would be the line after the kernel line
<shinu> how do i make a screenshot in here?
<shinu> i meant ubuntu :d
<dgo> but grub stops before that line
<shinu> gimp?
<topyli> felipe__: such as what? there are few things beyond the universe :)
<Epix> watching the windows boot screen for the last time on this comp :P
<djm62> shinu: System->Take Screenshot
<topyli> but there are a few of course
<felipe__> audio
<abood> djm62, aha mean that i must install it by my self
<djm62> abood: yeah
<djm62> abood: what is gaim-vv compatible with?
<topyli> felipe__: mp3 and such?
<dcraven> shinu: prtscrn?
<abood> does any body tried gaim-vv and worked fine with him ?!
<felipe__> topyli: yes, multimedia too
<abood> djm62, i dont know never used
<dcraven> Epix: you gonna format Windows off of that machine?
<shinu> djm62: ok thanks but then ill have to paste to gimp right? :D
<Epix> dcraven: yes
<djm62> abood: maybe worth checking the website to see who you can talk to
<shinu> dcraven: hm... never actually tried that :D
<dcraven> Epix: oh my, that's sudden. lol
<Epix> dcraven: after i get someimportant files
<topyli> felipe__: hold on, i'll find you the faq (which is apt-gettable as ubuntu-faqguide but may not be as current)
<felipe__> topyli: couse, i'm trying to install some things have too mutch dependencies
<dcraven> shinu: hold down alt when you press printscreen to get just the current window.
<djm62> shinu: just saves to a file where you specify
<hans_> i have the RealPlayer10GOLD.bin on my desktop, how do i install it?
<abood> djm62, whats best video player may i use ?, do u know a good one ?
<djm62> abood: I use mplayer, I'm sure that's a hanging offence for half of the room
<Epix> "good by Windows, im wiping you today. good bye. good bye, goodbye..."
<shinu> dcraven: doesnt seem to work
<hybrid8> sound working on mplayer
<Epix> dcraven: all i ever do on it is word processing, MSN and music
<dcraven> hans_: probably "sudo ~/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin".
<dgo> djm62: may i prv you?
<Epix> and flash games :P
<shinu> djm62: ok thanks
<djm62> dgo: you will get precious little information, but you're welcome to try
<pablo928> djm62,what's wrong with mplayer? I like it.
<HiddenWolf> where are the system sounds located?
<topyli> felipe__: hrm. have you looked at http://ubuntuguide.org/ and added those repositories?
<abood> djm62, gr8 does it existed in the repositories ?
<djm62> pablo928: I like it too, but software people tend to zealotry
<djm62> abood: marillat repositories
<dcraven> shinu: in GNOME?
<pablo928> djm62, I just like things that work right.
<shinu> dcraven: xfce :)
* djm62 prepares the smiting stick
<topyli> felipe__: all you really need is Christian Marillat's excellent multimedia repository
<topyli> in addition to ubuntu ones
<shinu> djm62: i dont seem to have that system> take screenshot, is it only in gnome?
<WhiteRabbit> just hit print screen
<djm62> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djm62> shinu: oh, yes it is, sorry
<dcraven> shinu: oh.. my suggestion is a GNOME thing, that explains it.
<Nalioth> shinu netscape is full of AO(hel)L suppositories (about 5mb of em)
<shinu> WhiteRabbit: dcraven tells me its only on gnome. im xfce
<dazzed> netscape is next best thing for windows
<shinu> Nalioth: :) thats the only bad thing about it... though major :D
<Nalioth> netscape is a trojan horse....use its open-source brother Mozilla Suite
<shinu> Nalioth: Mozilla Firefox :)
<WhiteRabbit> shinu, ah..
<shinu> :)
<shinu> trying to figure out how i did it last time with gimp
<dazzed> theres nothing wrong with netscape u paranoid peeps
<shinu> zomg... i didnt just started a was did i? :D
<felipe__> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main ?
<Epix> burning anything important (music... thats about it...)
<dazzed> shinu u did
<dazzed> :)
<Epix> ooh
<shinu> argh... :D
<Epix> can i burn minidisks  from ubuntu
<Epix> iwth my sony MD player
<djm62> 0.0
<Epix> ???
<dazzed> i dont see why not Epix
<dazzed> google
<Epix> dazzed: i did/am
<Epix> and i cant find nothin
<felipe__> topyli: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main ?
<JakeX> hi, wondering if someone has 2 secs to help me solve an issue with dhcp server config.. dhcp is running but client comp can't ping anything BUT gateway, /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1
<dazzed> hmmm
<tweek> hello
<topyli> felipe__: yes
<jetthe> JakeX: You need to route the traffic. The DHCPD just hands out ip addresses.
<tweek> im haivng a bit of trouble with cdrecord and my scsi drivers, is there a guide to updateing them?
<djm62> minidisks have DRM built in, so maybe not
<yfir> Epix: there have been problems with Sony releasing the protocol for their MDs. People are slowly working on it though: http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~bertrik/netmd/
<JakeX> hmm i think i've just figured it out.. my old IPTABLES had this: -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<felipe__> topyli: good !!
<topyli> felipe__: if christian's unstable gives conflicts, try testing
<felipe__> topyli: tkx
<goldfish> kyzz ?
<JakeX> i switched to pppoe connection so i think i should change iptables entry to: -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT ??
<yfir> Epix: also, i've heard that running Nero through Wine will allow you to directly burn to a NetMD, but haven't tried it or seen it done
<topyli> felipe__: my sources.list if you want it. not all is very stable, mind you :) http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<eliot> I have a question
<owlmanatt> Does Ubuntu have an email notification applet hidden somewhere?
<Epix> http://www.sorted.org/~pete/Xmd/ will that run on Linux?
<eliot> hrhr
<dcraven> owlmanatt: mail-notification
<eliot> Is it possible to run kde 3.4 on standard gnome ubuntu
<owlmanatt> It isn't in the list of applets I can add, how do I get it in there?
<WhiteRabbit> yfir, nero has released a linux version of nero ya know
<djm62> have they?
<felipe__> topyli: tkx !! realy !!!!
<yfir> WhiteRabbit: ok! i didn't know that
<eliot> Is it possible to run kde 3.4 on standard gnome ubuntu?
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<dcraven> eliot: only if you install it. Normal Ubuntu only installs GNOME by default.
<eliot> yes I know
<eliot> so I use synaptic right?
<JDahl> yfir, it's a crippled version... offers nothing you can't find with an OSS alternative
<yfir> Epix: Xmd will work with linux (probably) but at them moment you can only edit disks with it, nothing else
<dcraven> eliot: yes
<shinu> WhiteRabbit: as you can see im trying out ubuntu :D
<Epix> yfir: so there is no solution that will allow me to upload music to them?
<yfir> JDahl: ok. i'm not a big fan of nero or anything, just that i heard you can burn sony minidisks with it, that's all
<dgo> anybody here who is familiar with grub?
<dcraven> eliot: kubuntu-desktop is probably what you want... I'm just guessing though.
<dgo> i mean familiar -> guru?
<topyli> felipe__: no problem :)
<shinu> WhiteRabbit: works pretty fine, everything auto configured :D just had some minor problems :)
<yfir> Epix: i don't think so. not yet. i'm not an expert though, that's just what my research (6 months ago) led me to understand
<Epix> yfir: ok, ill just install sonicstage on my win laptop
<WhiteRabbit> shinu, nothing like a sandwitch in one hand & a keyboard in the other! ;)~
<topyli> dgo: there are not many people on earth who can say that :)
<eliot> umm no I want to have gnome and kde on same os so I will use synaptic
<yfir> Epix: i once sent an email to the developer of Xmd and he said he's working on it, but haven't heard anything since
<shinu> WhiteRabbit: haha! well... i just ate noodles so had some more problems *haha* :D
<aaron> i am having trouble with ndiswrapper on my hp laptop. can someone help me?
<Epix> wait, could i run sonicstage with WINE
<topyli> eliot: install kubuntu-desktop with synaptic. it won't remove gnome
<djm62> brand new laptops don't mix with food
<shinu> need some sleep now :D
<dgo> it would be alright for me, if he's close to being a grub guru
<shinu> gnights everyone
<shinu> thanks for you help ^^
<topyli> djm62: i fear you have just noticed they do :)
<dcraven> aaron: this might help? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Nalioth> djm62 buy a toughbook, eat your dinner off of its keyboard
<aaron> thanks dcraven. i'll check it out
<djm62> topyli: this is the first time I've owned first-hand hardware...I'm not eating /anywhere/ near
<topyli> djm62: it will pass i'm sure
<djm62> Nalioth: my old one was a toughbook....pre-millennium vintage
<owlmanatt> How long does Ubuntu cache my password for GUIs that want root privs? And how can I disable the caching?
<Epix> 'whats VMware
<djm62> Nalioth: if I could afford a modern one, I would ;) those were great machines
<WhiteRabbit> Epix, dont waste your money on vmware
<WhiteRabbit> Epix, use Xen instead!
<Nalioth> djm62, i'll stick with my cheap ol iBook(s)
<Epix> WhiteRabbit: what is it
<Anlar> how well that Xen runs Windows 2003 server?
<eliot> topyli: thanks :)
<djm62> ibooks are another "when I'm rich" thing
<jdiamond> does anybody know why ntp-server would fail?
<djm62> hey..I only use linux cos it's cheap ;)
<WhiteRabbit> Anlar, windows support is not included just yet
<WhiteRabbit> Epix, http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<Nalioth> djm62, ibooks are not for rich peeps
<Anlar> whiterabbit: so it's crap. ok.
<jdiamond> when i do sudo invoke-rc.d ntp-server start, it doesn't start.
<Nalioth> i just bought a new one off the rack for $999 plus tax
<n3> hello all
<jdiamond> at least i don't see it in the process list.
<djm62> Anlar: that's not entirely fair
<n3> any scifi fans out there?
<Nalioth> djm62, you can get them from apples refurb store for less than that with FULL warranty
<n3> Anyone want to see the new starwars movie???
<Nalioth> n3 arent we all?
<WhiteRabbit> Anlar, it took one sentence for you to call it crap that a interesting response
<djm62> Nalioth: not in the UK...pounds for dollars :-/
<dcraven> owlmanatt: that is defined in sudoers I think.
<Nalioth> djm62, sorry for your locale
<n3> Well The new starwars movie is available for download via my website
<n3> want it?
<djm62> yeah, damned island nations
<Epix> what WILL wine run?
<owlmanatt> dcraven: I figured, I'm looking in the manpage for the option to disable the caching.
<Anlar> life rarely is fair.
<n3> And ISO of the DVDs too
<djm62> everything is shipped...everyone takes a cut
<Nalioth> djm62, need to find ya friend in the colonies who can send u a box of cookies <um, er, yes cookies>
<n3> (are we allwoed to paste urls?_)
<djm62> iCookies ;)
<eliot> Anyone running OpenBSD here?
<Nalioth> n3 you go for it
<n3> anyone want link for new starwars movie?
<n3> ok
<n3> www.flamingelectrons.co.nr
<n3> ;-)
<eliot> just asking because im buying the 3.7 cd's
<n3> enjoy
<n3> all linked to ftpz
<eliot> Hehe, star wars sucks
<n3> of course
<djm62> Nalioth: when I can afford to holiday there (by which time, the regime will have changed), it will include a serious shop
<n3> LOL
<WhiteRabbit> Anlar, Ya well the end in some places are called Fin..
<n3> lol
<Epix>  all i have ever gotten wine to run is solitare
<hans_> is there another way to play *.rm files without having installed real player?
<Nalioth> djm62, i love apples refurb policy
<Sphearion> Epix, use crossover office
<Nalioth> djm62, the same warranty/service as new machines
<djm62> 0_0
<Nalioth> hans_,  try helix
<djm62> hans_: are you still trying to install realplayer10?
<djm62> hans_: chmod +x ~/Desktop/(whatever the realplayer file is)
<hans_> nalioth: i already installed it but it cant play *.rm files..."realplayer is required"
<abood> guys im facing a proplem in synaptic when i press reload i got these msgs:   E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<abood> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<eliot> hrhr, has anyone got composite to work
<WhiteRabbit> hans_, you could install xine
<Epix> abood: are you root?
<hans_> djm62: no i installed it but i cant start it for some reason and helix is installed too
<Epix> or do you have root perms
<abood> Epix, its in synaptic, how can i be root in there ?
<hans_> but i still cant play *.rm files :(
<hans_> does anyone have the same problem with realplayer not starting?
<Epix> hans_: well, can you play rm * files?
<hans_> no thats the problem ;)
* Nalioth hates realplayer and .rm files
<Epix> ok
<abood> Epix, any comments ?!
* dcraven didn't think rm was used anymore.
<Epix> abood: heh, i thought you meant aptitude. but try an apt-get update just to be sure
<Epix> dcraven: uh, how else do you delete files?
<dcraven> Epix: I mean real media... Not the command. lol
<Epix> dcraven: lol
<Nalioth> Epix how to delete files.....oh the horror
<djm62> hans_: if you type "which realplay", does it answer you?
<dcraven> Epix: you could always do "mv file /dev/null" though.
<dcraven> I think I'll uninstall rm and use that now.
<owlmanatt> dcraven: Ah, I had to add timestamp_timeout=0 to the sudoers file to get it to not cache the password.
<Epix> dcraven: heh, mv /bin/rm /dev/null
<dcraven> owlmanatt: cool. You got it to work :)
<dcraven> Epix: exactly.
<owlmanatt> Now I just need a mail notification applet. =)
<Thorrn4> hello!! I have a problem; I followed the instructions to install Azereus from the http://www.ubuntuguide.org but it will not execute (load)
<Epix> dcraven: alias mv /dev/null rm
<owlmanatt> I can't find one in the add list or in the package repos...
<dcraven> owlmanatt: apt-get install mail-notification
<owlmanatt> dcraven: It can't find that.
<Epix> heres the leap of faith
<Epix> time to pop in that CD
<ruukia> is possible to get 32 bit color on ati mobility radeon 9000 IGP ?? i'm running ubuntu 5.04 on my laptop
<Epix> and del windows
<owlmanatt> dcraven: I'm using the new release, the hedgehog thing.
<dcraven> owlmanatt: it's in universe.
<owlmanatt> Gotcha.
<owlmanatt> Epix: Good luck.
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, more like 24bit
<owlmanatt> Hope you've backed everything important up, Epix. =)
<Epix> owlmanatt: my music, thats all
<Epix> owlmanatt: i use nothing else on that comp
<Epix> owlmanatt: here we gooooo!
<owlmanatt> Epix: Good then. The install isn't hard to do, so have fun.
<Thorrn4> can someone help me?
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, i got 24 bit but is 32 bit possible ?
<owlmanatt> Thorrn4: Perhaps, what's wrong?
<Epix> owlmanatt: well, im chatting on another comp, ill be around. i think the install will be better than gentoo's:P
<Goonie> hi all.... can anyone help me with a problem in VLC?
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, better yet you tell me why 32bit is better than 24bit or is it really better as 24bit could be better?! hm ;)~
<owlmanatt> Epix: ROFL, yes, it will be. Compared to a gentoo install, it's a walk in the park. It detects pretty much everything for you, and it only asks eight or nine questions.
<Thorrn4> I followed the instructions to install Azereus from the http://www.ubuntuguide.org but it will not execute (load)
<Nalioth> Goonie, name the problem
<Epix> owlmanatt: </sarcasm> but i ahve installed gentoo on a P2 :S:S
* owlmanatt sudders
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, honestly dunno :) i was asking cuz my xp supported 32bit ... more colors i guess .
<Goonie> Nalioth~ well... there is no sound in VLC... I can't really find an option to change
<WhiteRabbit> Thorrn4, open in nautilus /opt/Azereus & drag the azereus to the top tool bar
<WhiteRabbit> Thorrn4, also for Az to work you need java as Az works off java
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, Heh
<Nalioth> Goonie, what system stuff r u running it on?
<Epix> splash screen is purty
<hans_> i installed realplayer but how can i delete it
<hans_> ?
<jdiamond> is there any way to enable SSL with the mail-notification applet?
<lsuactiafner> ok how would i go about getting win32 codecs working while using mplayer-64? aint there a way to compile a 32bit binary to use the 32bit codecs?
<Goonie> Nalioth~ system stuff? not sure I know what u mean...
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, Note that there is no 32 bit color. its a tricky term for 24bit really ;)~
<Epix> KERNEL PANIC! lol jk
<dcraven> ruukia: there is no such thing is 32 bit.. It's all bullshit.
<lsuactiafner> hans_ : its linux you never really need to delete things since it doesnt do shit to a registry ect
<WhiteRabbit> Epix, AIEEE!
<Nalioth> Goonie, what processor to start
<Epix> wow
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, dcraven, hehe thx :)
<Epix> this is JUST like the debian install
<Epix> omg
<dcraven> Epix: it is the Debian install.
<Epix> Ubuntu = Debian on Crack
<ruukia> lol
<hybrid8> lol
<hybrid8> more like opium
<Goonie> Nalioth~ it's a laptop.. 1.5 pentium M (banias), Radeon 9700, 1GB ram.....
<Thorrn4> WhiteRabbit, where can I d/l JAVA?
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, long as your in 24bit in linux thats great
<dcraven> Thorrn4: ubuntuguide.org
<Epix> lol, i took out my Led Zep 3 CD and replaced it with Ubuntu
<Thorrn4> I cannot fint it
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, its that same as your 32bit in windows
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, my screen still looks a bit fuzzy though
<Nalioth> anyone in here can help Goonie with their sound problems?
<WhiteRabbit> Thorrn4, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<Epix> gotta love that hostname... shebang
* Nalioth runs PPC and is ignorant or x86 workins
<Thorrn4> oh, ok thanx
<dcraven> Holy crap.
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, laptop? lcd?
<benkong2> I am installing hoary what is the difference between linux-image linux-image 2.6.???
<Epix> there we go
<Epix> formattting
<owlmanatt> dcraven: Kay, I installed it...but it still isn't in the applet list.
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, yup laptop lcd (acer travelmate 2200) with subpixel smoothing
<Epix> benkong2: i belive that linux-image is the 2.4 version of the kernel and 2.6 is 2.6
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu needs a way to skip formatting if the disk has been formatted to ext3 already with a swap..
<lsuactiafner> no need to do it twice.
<confrey> Goonie, what's the problem?
<benkong2> Epix; thanks back to my install
<Epix> benkong2: np, thats what im doing too! :P
<dcraven> owlmanatt: system --> Preferences --> Mail Notification
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, open prefs & goto font
<owlmanatt> dcraven: Gotcha, thanks.
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, change it to subpixel lcd mode & hit details & choose hinting full
<lsuactiafner> whats the ubuntu developers channel called?
<Epix> ubuntu better be a good workstation :P i think it will
<Goonie> confrey~ there is no sound in VLC.. I was thinking it was a problem with the sound output not being set to ESD but I can't find any options to change...
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, yup i had already set it at that ...
<WhiteRabbit> ruukia, also your gonna want ms core fonts to make the web look yummy
<lsuactiafner> Epix : good desktop much like windows but its no server.
<ruukia> WhiteRabbit, how ?
<WhiteRabbit> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Epix> lsuactiafner: its not like windows. linux doesnt suck
<ruukia> thx
<Epix> lsuactiafner: linux doesnt get viruses
<Epix> lsuactiafner: linux wont cost you money
<eruin> "linux doesn't get viruses" ?
<confrey> Goonie, try disabling esd
<Epix> lsuactiafner: linux wont get quicker over time
<dcraven> Epix: it'll get it's share of viruses.. maybe worse.
<queuetue> Linux can get viruses - dn't spread mistruths.
<lsuactiafner> ubuntu limits the user like windows does.. stuck in a gui with no idea of what goes on, its a desktop linux distrobution
<Maikeru> Good morning everybody. I was wondering if anybody has experienced the same problem with Ubuntu, as I'm now. My PCMCIA networkcard is correctly identified with the "cardctl info" command, but it doesn't appear in the "System Administration>>>Network Settings". There's only an annoying "lo loop interface".
<Epix> smart users wont give linux viruses
<eruin> queuetue: amen
<Thorrn4> thanks you for your help WhiteRabbit!!! it worked
<eruin> Epix: smart users wont give windows viruses either
<queuetue> Linux make sit more difficult for viruses to infect, due to provelege compartmentalization and a stronger intent to produce secure code, but nothing is immune.
<Epix> eruin: well, its hard to get a virus that takes out your system if you are not root...
<dcraven> Epix: you wait.
<eruin> Epix: I've heard a dead /home/user can be just as horrible :-)
<queuetue> Epix, Most people don't care about the system - they care about thier data, which is completely available to a visrus running as you. :)
<Epix> eruin: not as bad as a dead / though
<eruin> a dead / can easily be replaced :P
<dcraven> Epix: malware is gonna take Linux by storm soon.
<Thorrn4> and Ubuntu does not have a root...right?
<Anlar> wrong.
<eruin> Thorrn4: correct
<Epix> Thorrn4: ok, it does, but its locked
<eruin> Thorrn4: you can use sudo to run processes "as root" though
<queuetue> Epix, If I have to reinstall the OS, I'll live with it no problem.  If I lose all of my data, I will be $!#@ed...
<lsuactiafner> does have root if you log as root imho
<Epix> it has root if you sudo passwd root
<queuetue> Thorrn4, It does have a root.  The recommended way of using 'root-required' programs is with sudo.
<lsuactiafner> queuetue : you should make backups anyway on a differant pc in another physical location
<Epix> it doesnt have root if you sudo passwd -l root
<lsuactiafner> or if you just su
<queuetue> lsuactiafner, And, since everyone does that, there is no danger, ever, right? :)
<lsuactiafner> so run irc as root mhahahha
<eruin> no real problem ircing as root
<Andril> hello all
<WhiteRabbit> dcraven, it'll never happen ;)~
<Epix> looking at a blue screen. at least its not of death
<lsuactiafner> queuetue : if you trust your harddisk then you might as well trust your OS and run windows with no firewall
<dcraven> WhiteRabbit: you just wait, it'll ruin us.
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<Andril> does anyone know the wiki that shows you how to access the universe & I belive multiverse?
<queuetue> Epix, Twice now, you are spreadig misinformation.  Ubuntu has a root - you use it every time you sudo.
<Thorrn4> eruin and Epix I was just trying to help ur point....no need to bash my statement
<WhiteRabbit> eruin, if the client you use has a exploit or is exploitable then your box can be took over completely since its already in root
<Octave_Octet> Hi, I have a source package and I need to compile it with the same options as Ubuntu but with --enable-debug added. What does I need to do
<jdiamond> what's the recommended way of doing a bit-by-bit copy of an audio cd?
<WhiteRabbit> dcraven, thats a bunch of fud
<Epix> queuetue: yes. but you can 'think' of it like that
<dcraven> WhiteRabbit: I hope so.
<Maikeru> Could anybody please explain to me what the lo loop interface does?
<eruin> WhiteRabbit: fair enough
<WhiteRabbit> eruin, other than doin mant or installing software no need to be root what so ever
<lsuactiafner> jdiamond : dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.file bs=1M
<Mettwurst_> ??
<lsuactiafner> something along those lines
<queuetue> Epix, I try to "think" of things as the way they are, especially when it is no more complex to do so.
<kanuha> Andril: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<eruin> WhiteRabbit: I'm aware of that, but some people seem to think of ircing as root as something like a "rm -rf /" thing
<WhiteRabbit> dcraven, this is why so many new comers get ill at linux at the start everything is in lockdown mode, & for good reasoning
<queuetue> WhiteRabbit, Except for sport! :)
<sobersabre> lsuactiafner, why not bs=2048 ?
<Andril> thanks alot
<Epix> queuetue: fair enough. its locked fron login though
<jdiamond> lsuactiafner, thanks. then how do i burn the image onto a blank cd?
<lsuactiafner> Octave_Octet : tar -zxf or tar -jxf the source. then cd source_directory ; ./configure --help from there select what you need ./configure ; make ; make install
<eruin> Thorrn4: I didn't bash your statement ;)
<WhiteRabbit> queuetue, nmap etc software I hear ya
<queuetue> Epix, That wasn't the question that was asked. :)
<dcraven> WhiteRabbit: but the first thing they do when something doesn't work is try it again as root. lol
<Andril> kanuha: tahnks!
<Octave_Octet> lsuactiafner: Yes but I need to use the ubuntu rules
<lsuactiafner> jdiamond : if you want to rip a cd use cdparanoia
<lsuactiafner> if you want to rip a dvd use mencoder
<dockane> has anybdy regognized micro$ofts  new campaing: "it just works"  ?
<WhiteRabbit> dcraven, after a while they will learn not to ether way
<zero[] > does anybody here use cedega?
<jdiamond> lsuactiafner, i don't want to rip it. i want to make a "backup" from one cd to the other.
<queuetue> Have you ever used cdparanoia ... as root?
<eruin> dockane: hahahaha where?
<lsuactiafner> jdiamond : mkdir /mnt/01 ; mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/01 ; cd /mnt/01 ; ls
<eruin> zero[] : yeah, why?
<WhiteRabbit> jdiamond, k3b
<lsuactiafner> along those lines then copy the data somewhere
<Mettwurst_> p
<dockane> eruin, http://it.slashdot.org/it/05/04/22/1848206.shtml?tid=201&tid=187&tid=218
<queuetue> dockane, Yes, I have heard of it.  They are trying to make longhorn into the Mac. :)
<lsuactiafner> then use cdrecord
<zero[] > eruin: I'm stuck trying to configure it.. i have wine configured and working, and i installed cedega and i'm wondering how to configure it without point2play?
<darknuala> what ia a good prog to recode my mp3's to a lower bitrate?
<^thehatsrule^> bleh, dont mass ping
<dcraven> Mettwurst_: pong
<lsuactiafner> yeh dont.
<eruin> zero[] : no idea - I use p2p :P
<lsuactiafner>  /IGNORE *!*@* ctcps
<lsuactiafner> heh
<zero[] > eruin: haha ok
<Mettwurst_> ok
<lsuactiafner> anyone here have experience with compiling 32bit binaries on a 64bit system?
<lsuactiafner> darknuala : lame
<Epix> watching Ubuntu install stuff im ready to apt-get remove :P
<dockane> queuetue, yes something like this. its unbeliveable. they are some kind of ignorant to their own output (they call it programms and os)
<eruin> dockane: wow, that fortune.com url has encoding issues :P
<nxvl_> hi
<nxvl_> i have 2 questions
<jroc> hi... anyone use POPFile mail filtering?
<Epix> ok. bash = DOS on crack and Ubuntu = Debian on crack lol
<nxvl_> 1. how can i do that my network doesnt start at boot??
<lsuactiafner> for I in `ls --color=none *.mp3`; do lame -q 2 $I `echo $I.new`; done
<lsuactiafner> just might work
<Epix> its like OMG i can paste in bash!
<yfir> Epix: don't insult bash
<lsuactiafner> hey i run console
<lsuactiafner> screw a gui
<eruin> bash is like PHPs evil cousin on crack
<dockane> eurin, didn't know fortune.com yet but it takes me a lot of ad-blocking
<WhiteRabbit> whats with all the fud
<FR500> nxvl_:  in network setting unchck the atviate on boot mark
<lsuactiafner> when i installed ubuntu the first thing i did was break X and take it out of the startup
<lsuactiafner> bash > all
<yfir> if you people start shit-talking bash, i'll get very angry
<tc> I am trying to install spamassasin (from universe) for evolution  but I get the message "spamassassin: Depends: libhtml-parser-perl (>= 3.31) but it is not installable". Can anyone give me a clue to get it installed?
<lsuactiafner> bash.org heheh
<eruin> yfir: csh all the way
<Maikeru> I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 "The circumcised camel" at the moment, and I strongly recommend it to everybody!
<WhiteRabbit> Why do so many people have something to say but yet nothing to talk about...
<n3> Revelations takes place between Episodes 3 and 4 of the Star Wars Saga. Emperor Palpatine's power has spread throughout the galaxy. Darth Vader is a feared figure. The Jedi are hunted fugitives. Anyone suspected of harboring Jedi or having any information about them is taken into Imperial custody.
<yfir> eruin: heretic!
<lsuactiafner> tc : go install everything that looks like perl
<eruin> yfir: just godless
<nxvl_> FR500: and where is it?? do u know how do i do it in text mode?
<FR500> oh
<FR500> nxvl_:  not really :(
<nxvl_> FR500: and where are de network settings
<tc> lsuactiafner, I get the message "Package libhtml-parser-perl is not available, but is referred to by another package." if I try to install it
<lsuactiafner> nxvl_ : btw framebuffer aint text mode, its just high quality graphics that looks like text
<FR500> in System Menu ---> Settings?
<thegreedyturtle> wah wah, you owe us $142 we are shutting off your internet... stupid earthlink
<tc> Google is of not help
<nxvl_> FR500: preferences??
<lsuactiafner> argh i'll go look quickly
<tc> i'm using hoary btw
<nxvl_> btw i have hoary
<eruin> hehe, I can install spamassassin just fine
<lsuactiafner> ok cd /etc/apt/
<eruin> I'm running breezy though
<eruin> ;)
<lsuactiafner> edit the sources.list
<b2s> tc: libhtml-parser-perl is in main so it should work fine
<FR500> nxvl or settings, doesnt care, i'm not on gnome now
<lsuactiafner> as per the ubuntu guide on the ubuntu website
<lsuactiafner> and then apt-get update
<lsuactiafner> then apt-get install libhtml-parser-perl
<lsuactiafner> put the lines:
<lsuactiafner> deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe main restricted multiverse
<lsuactiafner> deb-src http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe main restricted multiverse
<lsuactiafner> in sources.list
<lsuactiafner> and hash everything else...
<lsuactiafner> # is a hash
<nxvl> another question
<lsuactiafner> ok am sure you didnt understand me but go figure it out from what i said
<dcraven> lsuactiafner: lol
<KarlosII> hmm we need more help with amd64 in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=47
<tc> lsuactiafner, I used to be a debian user:)
<eruin> curses
<lsuactiafner> yeh amd64 is fscking with me
<eruin> the universe package of muine provides the "mono" binary
<lsuactiafner> ah cool
<digitalfox|away> is there an sshd on the CD for Hoary?
<eruin> mono-assemblies-base does the same thing
<lsuactiafner> i came over from slackware to run 64bit to cheack speeds
<nxvl> when i boot mi machine, there is one proceses that says "syncronycyng clock with" and a ubuntu URL
<lsuactiafner> but i prefer a developers/server system to a desktop
<tc> lsuactiafner, b2s, thanks for that info. my sources.list does not have main in it!! Duh.
<nxvl> how can i make to disable it?
<eruin> digitalfox|away: that would be odd
<zero[] > how can i enable 3d acceleration? it was enabled before, but now when i look at glxinfo i say it's been somehow disabled
<b2s> tc: heh
<lsuactiafner> nxvl : cd /etc/init.d/
<digitalfox|away> eruin, would it?
<digitalfox|away> I'd think an sshd would be kinda important for a server
<lsuactiafner> then grep ntpdate *
<eruin> digitalfox|away: considering it's not commonly used and the fact that ubuntu is focused on desktops
<lsuactiafner> and just chmod -x anything_you-dislike
<lsuactiafner> heh
<digitalfox> eruin, the site states it can be used for a server as well
<eruin> digitalfox: I missed a "on desktops" in there ;)
<lsuactiafner> cd /etc/init.d/ ; chmod -x ntpdate
<eruin> digitalfox: ofcourse it can - after all, it's linux
<lsuactiafner> yeh i was like how do i copy without sshd on a pc
<dcraven> digitalfox: isn't openssh-server on the CD?
<eruin> digitalfox: it's well available, but it's marked optional
<digitalfox> dcraven, that's what I'm asking
<lsuactiafner> really sshd doenst take up resources, might be on the install cd and not installed by default
<tc> lsuactiafner, b2s, spamassassin is now installing, thanks :)
<lsuactiafner> sshd > all
<dcraven> digitalfox: hell if I know.
<lsuactiafner> np
<eruin> dcraven: the client is
<dcraven> digitalfox: it's in the repos though :)
<digitalfox> of course
<dcraven> eruin: ahh
<nxvl> thnx
<dcraven> poof
<digitalfox> I just want to be able to set this up without net, then drop it onto my wired network, hit the button, walk away, and do the rest of my work
<Epix> hmm whats the network config scripty?
<lsuactiafner> anyone here know how to cross compile 32bit binaries on a 64bit system? need to make mplayer use the wmv codecs that aint 64bit
<Epix> im SO blowing open this DSL filter :P
<cerebroso> I'm trying to execute pon as a regular user, and I always get this error, even though the user is on the dip group
<cerebroso> Error: only members of the 'dip' group can use this command.
<cerebroso> help!
<b2s> lsuactiafner: generally you install a 32bit chroot environment, and install the linux32 package (which fools programs into thinking they are running on i686 instead of amd64)
<pinguvin> is anyone here using pypanel? i cant get it to start :\
<lsuactiafner> ok would a slackware 32bit install do? and whats the procedure to setup a chroot environment?
<aaron> dcraven: i have followed the wiki you pointed me to, and have run into a problem. can you help?
<cens0red> good moaning
<dockane> good evening
<cens0red> greetings dockane
<b2s> lsuactiafner: yes, you can use any 32bit install you want.  to enter it, you'd mount the 32bit partitions, bind mount things like /proc/ and such, and then run "linux32 chroot /path/to/32bit/area"
<dcraven> aaron: depends on the problem
<b2s> (in theory anyway, I don't have a 32bit install at the moment ;)
<cens0red> anyone have any idea why firestarter refuses to let me connect to my psybnc?
<aaron> i received a fatal error when i executed the modprobe ndiswrapper command
<lsuactiafner> ouch seems like screwing with /proc can turn out to be fun muhahaha
<lsuactiafner> brb
<dcraven> aaron: you'll need to be more specific.
<aaron> dcraven: ok, i have downloaded and installed the latest ndiswrapper build
<dcraven> aaron: I mean, which fatal error are you getting.
<aaron> I have found the drivers for my cards chipset and installed them
<muk_x86> what can I install to set my cpu scaling to full power temporarily?
<aaron> here is the exact error:
<lsuactiafner> muk_x86 : run top
<lsuactiafner> then check the process you like to make use the whole cpu
<lsuactiafner> then renice it to -3
<aaron> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<muk_x86> ooo, kk
<lsuactiafner> nice="-3" ; renice $nice `ps aux | grep program_to_make_use_all_cpu | grep -v grep | grep -v renice | awk '{print $2}'` ;
<aaron> it was ran as root
<lsuactiafner> modprobe ndiswrapper
<lsuactiafner> or insmod /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<b2s> aaron: check dmesg for errors.  I got that a few times, but I don't remember why :/
<bob2> aaron: have you been asking about that all week?
<aaron> all week?  this is my first time in the channel.
<bob2> aaron: and please just use the ndiswrapper stuff in ubuntu
<bob2> aaron: does that work?
<lsuactiafner> but muk_x86 : thats just a way to kludge about, not sure what the program is to control cpu scaling
<b2s> bob2: its probably just a common question
<bob2> b2s: that's what I strying to find out :)
<wdh> muk_x86, it can be done from 'top' also
<wdh> muk_x86, with the 'r' key
<KarlosII> what's the next ubuntu release called?
<pinguvin> breezy badger?
<wdh> breezy badger
<lsuactiafner> cpudyn might do the trick but dont know
<KarlosII> breezy badger
<aaron> dmesg gives: ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:1534): loadndiswrapper failed (1792); check system log for messages for 'loadndiswrapper'
<abbot45> can someone help me sort out my sound?
<KarlosII> Ubuntu breezy badger
<abbot45> please?
<moyogo> Kaloz: breezy for short
<KarlosII> what's the cycle length on avg for a releasE?
<bob2> aaron: are you using the ndiswrapper stuff from ubuntu?
<aaron> yes
<moyogo> KarlosII: 6 months
<cens0red> what is a "Sun-RPC portmap"?
<b2s> also btw bob2, "the ndiswrapper stuff in ubuntu" didn't work AT ALL for me (though to be fair, I'm x86_64)...
<moyogo> KarlosII: like the gnome release cycle
<bob2> b2s: it's totally not going to work on amd64
<wdh> KarlosII, ubuntus releases are time-based..
<aaron> i followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<KarlosII> now I have to go read up on that cycle
<Sphearion> how do I install .deb files?
<Zugot> there is only a broadcom driver for ndiswrapper on amd64
<bob2> aaron: you're using sudo, right?
<wdh> KarlosII, and use 6 months by default :)
<b2s> bob2: the source from ndiswrapper.sf.net works perfectly
<Amaranth> b2s: Unless you find a Windows 64-bit driver ndiswrapper won't work.
<Zugot> it worked well for me
<cens0red> Sphearion sudo dpkg --install .deb
<moyogo> Sphearion: dpkg -i <package>.deb
<aaron> bob2: actually, i activated root and logged in as root
<KarlosII> wdh, ah
<bob2> aaron: why? and don't do that.
<Sphearion> thanks
<aaron> bob2: i get tired of typing sudo every 10 seconds
<bob2> aaron: then use sudo -s
<wdh> aaron, type sudo -s
<aaron> yeah, i didn't think of that
<bob2> everyone who's had that problem has played around with root, afaik
<bob2> tho I'm not sure how it causes it
<wdh> bob2, but why shouldnt that be done??
<Epix> first boot takes forever
<aaron> bob2: then i'll fiddle around with it using sudo, and see how it goes
<b2s> I always used "sudo bash" (didn't know about sudo -s) but I can't imagine how enabling root could break things
<bob2> b2s: me either
<bob2> wdh: meh, no reason to
<GammaRay> damn.. some "ui critics" can be so anal.
<GammaRay> A foot icon? What's that about, anyway? Ubuntu's logo isn't a foot.
<GammaRay> "A foot icon? What's that about, anyway? Ubuntu's logo isn't a foot."
<dr_willis> GammaRay,  thts gnomes logo
<GammaRay> supposed to be a quote
<dr_willis> :P
<dr_willis> Its Gnomo-riffic!
<Amaranth> GammaRay: mpt?
<GammaRay> dr_willis: tell that to this guy
<tc> I'm new to ubuntu today and Applications > System tools > Root Terminal does the business for me
<GammaRay> http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu
<wdh> bob2, but why _shouldnt_ i? :P
<b2s> well, I do think it would be nice to show the ubuntu logo instead of the gnome logo... :)
<Amaranth> GammaRay: You know who that guy is?
<GammaRay> Amaranth: I really have no idea
<dcraven> I hope they leave the foot alone, although I doubt they will.
<bob2> b2s: everytime you change something from upstream gnome, another five million people complain about "omg lolz ubuntu is stealing gnome"
<b2s> hehe
<Amaranth> Hmm, I wonder where gnome-menus loads that icon from.
<aaron> bob2: after running 'ndiswrapper -l', it says invalid driver, yet it came directly from the source. any ideas?
<dr_willis> Clicking once in the address field does not do what people want    --- a ctually yes - it DOES do what i want. :P
<dr_willis> lol
<b2s> its not about stealing gnome, its about customizing graphics.  That's like saying you shouldn't change any of the themes or anything either
<pinguvin> what is ppmodule and how do i get it?
<thanatosys> does anyone know if drivers compiled for 386 will work for a 686 kernel
<bob2> pinguvin: why do you want it if you don't know what it is?
<bob2> thanatosys: they won't, in general
<bob2> aaron: no, sorry, I've never used ndiswrapper
<dcraven> haha
<bob2> aaron: what chipset do you have, btw?
<b2s> thanatosys: you should use drivers compiled for your specific kernel (even if both are i686, but one is recompiled)
<pinguvin> bob2, cause pypanel wont start without it.. it looks like
<aaron> bob2: its an agere chipset. it is the orinoco proxim 8420-wd
<GammaRay> well atleast gnome has gotten to the point where complaints come from the people you will *never* actually satisfy.
<neighborlee> just wondering will there ever be a hook into say firefox to allow installing of .deb 's ?
<aaron> bob2: the driver is wlagsall.inf. it came driectly from the install CD and the website
<eruin> neighborlee: I think something like that is in the works
<neighborlee> GammaRay: sorry I just got here but what exactly do you mean
<neighborlee> eruin: kewl
<eruin> I'm guessing post-breezy though I think it's on the breezy goals
<neighborlee> nice
<GammaRay> neighborlee: http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2005/04/11/ubuntu
<neighborlee> eruin: yeah along with a decent GUI d-i <G>
<neighborlee> GammaRay: thx checking <
<bob2> neighborlee: that has serious security issues
<bob2> neighborlee: personally I'd say encouraging people to install random stuff from websites is baaaad
<eruin> neighborlee: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyBadger <--- SoftwareMap
<neighborlee> bob2: I dont buy that...fedora /rh does it as does mdk..I could see maybe fedora but not all threee
<eruin> bob2: we're not talking random stuff though
<bob2> eruin: how would firefox know what to trust?
<GammaRay> neighborlee: autopackage is really better for that than rpm or deb
<bob2> neighborlee: they do lots of things which aren't good ideas ;)
<neighborlee> bob2: heh
<eruin> bob2: how does synaptic know what to trust?
<bob2> neighborlee: what would be the advantage of that over just putting packages in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, eruin install .deb files off the internet is a very very bad thing
<GammaRay> bob2: I'd say debian does atleast as many
<bob2> eruin: by where it came from
<bob2> GammaRay: ok!
<eruin> bob2: exactly - where's the issue?
<Burgundavia> eruin, in order to break the trust in synatpic, one has to do something (install extra repos)
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: as a whole I trust the linux community..
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: but I get your point
<bob2> neighborlee: that's a bad idea
<Burgundavia> eruin, in order to break the trust in a .deb over ff, one merely needs to visit a website
<eruin> Burgundavia: you're saying it's impossible to patch firefox/write an extension to support interfacing with apt/dpkg?
<neighborlee> bob2: mabye the firefox module has a module that checks for signature I dont know
<bob2> eruin: because synaptic by default only looks at trusted places
<Thorrn4> the .AVI movie that i have does not have video...what codec to I need?
<bob2> neighborlee: if something has to be signed by a trusted group, then it's no more effort for that trusted group to host it
<bob2> Thorrn4: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, you have to look beyond the issue of just the linux community
<Cowlike> does anyone know why zinf doesn't seem to want to use the mixer to share audio? juk works fine but zinf seems to take total control of sound card
<dcraven> Yeah I can't wait until we all browse the web as root.
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: yes i realize
<bob2> Cowlike: you need to configure it to use esd
<Burgundavia> dcraven, sounds almost like that other OS
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: but come on..;-)...if its okay for RHEE and fedora and mdk..( mabye suse I dont know).then I can't imagine its considered a security hole ;-)
<mishof> How can i watch my wine windows files in nautilus
<drummer87> hi all, what programs are there to record video from a tv card?
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, umm, mdk/fh/rh don't have the power of apt
<dr_willis> mishof,  huh>
<bob2> dr_willis: xawtv does, iirc
<eruin> Burgundavia: huh?
<b2s> neighborlee: are you sure rh automatically installs RPMs from websites?  That's just weird...
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: ?
<bob2> Burgundavia: apt has been ported to rpm
<Burgundavia> it is not on by default
<bob2> but apt isn't what's awesome about Debian and ubuntu
<GammaRay> Burgundavia: mandrake certainly does
<JakeX> can someone help me setup iptables routing.. this is pissing me off.. been @ it for 2 hours now :(
<bob2> it's Policy that means all the random .debs work together properly
<GammaRay> Burgundavia: it's called urpmi
<bob2> JakeX: iptables doesn't do routing
<b2s> Burgundavia: up2date on fedora (and maybe rhel) supports both yum and apt
<neighborlee> bob2: I disagree at least partially
<eruin> Burgundavia: if that's not on - you've got YUM or urpmi
<eruin> get educated.
<bob2> neighborlee: with what?
<joshua> Hey.  Are there any p2p problems in the basic repo's or at least universe?
<mishof> dr_willis, lets say ive installed some software under wine in c:\program files\bla ... i understood i can browse my "wine file system" using nautilus..
<Burgundavia> b2s, and there is nothing like the number of packages ala Ubuntu/debian
<bob2> JakeX: install the ipmasq package
<JakeX> what do i use for routing then? all tutorials show iptables.. for nat
<neighborlee> bob2: thats one of the things I find amazing about ubuntuy albeits its just one facet of it of course...apt rocks and being there out of the box was also enticing ( and having working sound right off )
<qumran_> Hey guys. Is it possible to copy and entire partition do another empty partition, make that partition bootable and boot the system from that one? As a backup copy ?
<bob2> nat isn't routing
<JakeX> k
<bob2> neighborlee: sure, but apt exists on other systems
<eruin> I think what's great about ubuntu/debian isn't not so much apt itself as the package maintainers
<GammaRay> Burgundavia: even if it's true, what does that have to do /w this? I thought this was about security not a pissing match of respitories
<bob2> neighborlee: and apt is useless if all the packages are crap
<bob2> eruin: yes!
<Burgundavia> bob2, there is a difference between it exist and it is the default system
<eruin> minus a "not" :P
<neighborlee> bob2: of course ;-)
<b2s> JakeX: routing should be relatively automatic as log as forwarding is enabled
<bob2> apt lets you leverage the awesome work of the developers
<dr_willis> mishof,  just fire yo nautulus and go to that  directory thats the C: (mine for cedega is ~/TransGaming_Drive, thats where the "program files" dir is at. syould be alle to click on a .exe and wine will run it.
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, sorry, I didn
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, explain myself very well
<bob2> Burgundavia: mandrake/rh still don't include it by default?
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, we don
<bob2> l4m3.
<Burgundavia> bob2, not the latest fc, afaik
<Burgundavia> bob2, and mdk uses urpmi
<mishof> dr_willis, thats the thing, i dont know what is C: ... :(
<dr_willis> mishof,  try looking in your home dir. :P
<Epix> ubuntu installllllllled!
<dr_willis> wine makes  a .SOMTHING i think for its emulated windows drive.
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, basically, debian probably has more software packaged for it then any other system, therefor there is less need to consider broken ideas like autopackage
<b2s> bob2: they don't install apt by default, but up2date speaks apt and yum, so you just use that.  works fine
<qumran_> Another question ... can anyone please explain to me the main difference between ubuntu and debian?
<mishof> dr_willis, ~/.wine/drive_c hehe :)
<Burgundavia> qumran_, ubuntu is debian polished
<dr_willis> mishof,  mine is   /home/willis/.wine/fake_windows
<boredofthesane> is there an application that aids in creating gnome themes, or is it all by hand?
<neighborlee> bob2: Burgundavia : all im saying is IMO being able to install stuff from the web is ONE more step closer to functionality missing atm and keeping linux from greatness...security aside ( we have how many virus's in linux ?LOL) I think we need it because if not people will use windows for just that ease of use..you know workflow really IS important to people..they dont want to 'drop to dos' and compile or dpkg something ;-))
<eruin> bob2: rh likes pushing yum :P
<neighborlee> eruin: ick
<neighborlee> eruin: yum is ssssssslow
<eruin> yes
<b2s> qumran_: ubuntu is the "unstable" packages from debian, but with the packages stabilized
<eruin> neighborlee: one of the reasons I switched to ubuntu ;p
<GammaRay> Burgundavia: autopackage's has a purpose until alls distros share the same package names and compatable versions.
<redemption> Anyone have experience copying your root linux partition to another hard drive so that it boots up from that other hard drive?
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, and I am saying that install of the web is a terrible idea, and will not hurt linux in the long run
<eruin> apt feels kind of "out of place" in a fedora system too
<mjg59>  /win 18
<neighborlee> eruin: I believe it.it really is nasty LOL
<mishof> dr_willis, another question: I read a tutorial on installing ie under wine. it says at some point to run "regedit file.reg", i have no regedit :\
<mjg59> argh.
<mjg59>  /win 18
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, autopackage is a nice idea, but a broken implementation
<mjg59> ARGH.
<dcraven> Sounds like slashdot in here now... I'm outtie for a while.
<qumran_> So it's not possible to go from a ubuntu installation to a debian distro .... with dist-upgrade through debian unstable repositories?
<GammaRay> Burgundavia: ubuntu is not totally compatable with debian which is not totally compatable with knoppix. Seems kinda familar coming from an rpm distro.
<sobersabre> qumran_, i did the oposite: from sarge to hoary
<Epix> how do i make my gnome look nicer.. not the bg, its ok.. is there themes for gnom,e
<sobersabre> Epix, try gnome-look.org
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, most of Ubuntu is debian
<dr_willis> mishof,  no idea.. i dont run IE under windows unelss I have to.. :P
<b2s> dcraven: wouldn't that be more like "OMG w1nd0wz is teh sux0r!! I us3 lun1x 9.0!"
<eruin> Burgundavia: you're essentially already installing off the web when you use apt-get install "package from universe"
<GammaRay> Burgundavia: most of mdk was redhat at one time
<qumran_> sobersabre, yes, people seem to do that... but what about to go the other way. is it possible?
<Burgundavia> eruin, ah, but the difference is many fold
<mishof> dr_willis, what do you do when you have to ? :P
<neighborlee> eruin: true
<eruin> Burgundavia: name one
<dr_willis> mishof,  ive rarely had to.
<Burgundavia> eruin, signed repos that are controlled by a small group of poeople, by default
<eruin> Burgundavia: this all depends on implementation, ofcourse
<mishof> dr_willis, and then ? :P
<qumran_> i mean is it possible to go from hoary to sid?
<Burgundavia> eruin, it doesn;t look like the web
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, Ubuntu just synced to Debian sid
<sobersabre> qumran_, i think you can go from anything to debian ;-)
<eruin> Burgundavia: and what's stopping a browser "clicknplay" thing from using the same authentication method?
<Burgundavia> GammaRay, my mailbox is full because of it
<GammaRay> Epix: it ships with a few themes... otherwise try art.gnome.org
<dr_willis> mishof,  actually i can only think of ONE site I must use IE.. and thats MS's own update.. and with their auto-updates - i dont even have to do that
<Burgundavia> eruin, it is not so much the technical implementation as the changing peoples ideas
<eruin> Burgundavia: so http://archive.ubuntu.com/ isn't on the web?
<Ryan251> hi
<Burgundavia> eruin, if they think software comes from ff, they will not understand the diff between spyware and a porgram
<Ryan251> i have a technical problem and need serious help!
<Ryan251> :(
<qumran_> sobersabre, :) But my problem now is .... almost all packages is updated to debian sid, but not the base, and many packages are kept back, and i'm afriad that a full dist-upgrade will crash my system
<eruin> Burgundavia: that's a valid concern
<Burgundavia> Ryan251, what do you need help with?
<Ryan251> ok
<Burgundavia> eruin, that is the biggest reason I see against adopting autopackage wholesale
<redemption> If I getting a new harddrive and want to completely copy over my root part / swap partition on one hard drive and replace it with a new hard drive, how would I do this? Also, my old harddrive is linux and the new one is SATA so I assume there will be different device names.
<eruin> Burgundavia: this again depends on the implementation though.. a program link on the "softwaremap" could open synaptic (or something less monolithic) and install that program
<sobersabre> redemption, use dd
<hans_> is there a way to install the graphics driver for my ati 9700?
<Burgundavia> eruin, still leads people to think that sofware comes from ff
<Burgundavia> eruin, better to have one well integrated app that doesn't look like ff
<eruin> Burgundavia: that won't matter
<eruin> Burgundavia: true
<dockane> redemption, thats not trivial. but maybe "man dd" helps you
<redemption> sobersabre: I kind of assumed that I would do a dd if=/dev/hda5 of =/dev/sda1  but what files wold I have to change to tell it at boot up to load the kernel off of sda1
<b2s> hans_: yes, the fglrx driver
<mishof> dr_willis, but did you manage to install it under wine ? the installer quits and says something about windows update :\
<bob2> neighborlee: oh, I absolutely agree installing software should be simple
<bob2> neighborlee: my only concern is that I'd rather they did it from ubuntu repositories instead of random websites
<GammaRay> redemption: that only woirks w/ dd if both hdd are exactly the same
<bob2> neighborlee: (sorry about the delay, the network here at UDU is crap)
<qumran_> One problem i have in Ubuntu is permission based. I used expert installation mode, and now all the programs which need root access, ask for root password, says wrong password or just simply not even loading the program
<transgress> qumran_: you sure it isn't asking for your user password?
<dr_willis> mishof,  i would never even consider trying to install IE with wine. :P
<qumran_> i have to start those programs from a terminal in su
<eruin> bob2: the site in question would be run by the ubuntu team - software would still be pulled from the normal apt backend
<qumran_> transgress, it wouldn't matter cause it's the same
<GammaRay> redemption: it makes more sense to create the new partitions and use cp -a
<XplOzIon> hi
<bob2> eruin: then why bother doing it over the web at all?
<mishof> dr_willis, cedega is better ?
<eruin> bob2: that's what we're doing right now though isn't it?
<Cowlike> qumran, can't you just do something like "sudo passwd root" and set the root password?
<eruin> mishof: than wine - for games
<neighborlee> bob2: I do understand your concerns
<bob2> eruin: no, people use synaptic
<bob2> bbiab folks
<qumran_> well, i have the correct root password, but the program doesn't get it
<eruin> people shouldnt have to use synaptic
<qumran_> i already set a root pass
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_ what program?
<qumran_> for example synaptic
<redemption> Gammaray: what files would I have to change to make it boot off of the new harddrive then?
<neighborlee> eruin: yeah thats my feeling as well...
<GammaRay> redemption: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eruin> they should be treated with a better categorized site with screenshots, etc
<thegreedyturtle> synaptic is asking for a root password or for a gnome-sudo password?
<GammaRay> redemption: also /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> mishof,  it is for games. :P but over all wine and cedega have 'issues' with loads of stuff.. but the fact that some things runs well.. is amazeing also. :P
<eruin> which should in turns have simple links that would trigger an external program to install the software
<qumran_> gnome-sudo
<thegreedyturtle> that would be asking for your user password then
<dockane> redemption, you might also get file permission issues or something like that. i found a german howto for that in a wiki
<Zotnix> anyone know where I can find a list of install CD parameters (like, I can pass "custom" for example)?
<thegreedyturtle> i wonder: try setting it up to allow root login to gnome and see if stuff works as that
<neighborlee> eruin: hmm thinking cnr are you ? <G>
<GammaRay> dockane: -a perserves permissions
<qumran_> alright, but it doesn't work ;) I have fixed it temporarily by putting my user into the sudoers list with all priviliges
<thegreedyturtle> Zotnix: can't say i know of a list on the web, but if you boot from an install cd you can view them befor booting
<Zotnix> ah, okay
<eruin> neighborlee: I'm thinking probably a seperate application that uses gecko to render an ubuntu-controlled site that can be used to click n install progs
<redemption> GammaRay , dockane: Thanks alot for the help!
<neighborlee> eruin: very nice
<GammaRay> redemption: and it would be a good idea to install grub onto the new hdd before you reboot.. with grub-install
<eruin> that sounds a bit better than using firefox and won't lead the users to believe apps come from "ff" as Burgundavia feared
<neighborlee> eruin: is this actually being considered ? ;-)
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_: System -> Administration -> Users and groups, select your username and under properties make sure it has Executing System Administration Tasks checked
<GammaRay> you could easily boot the new hdd w/ grub from the old one though
<Rhymes> is there a way to upgrade to the latest gtk+ in ubuntu hoary? i have 2.6.4 but 2.6.7 it's the last one
<Burgundavia> eruin, I would avoid gecko, as ou don't need the full power of a html renderer, and gecko is a security issue
<GammaRay> redemption: you could easily boot the new hdd w/ grub from the old one though
<neighborlee> eruin: true
<eruin> neighborlee: it's being considered as far as I know - looks like it judging from the wiki, but I haven't seen much traffic on the matter on the list
<redemption> Gammaray: kinda like running lilo after changing config in the old days?
<neighborlee> eruin: gotcha
<eruin> Burgundavia: if you want a site that's "11 out of 10 on the cool scale" like the wiki says - you need gecko
<thegreedyturtle> god, don't ever mention lilo again XD
<joshua> sheizinhoff
<GammaRay> thegreedyturtle: huh?
<Burgundavia> eruin, you don't need gecko for displaying a few things like this
<sobersabre> redemption, if you use scsi you maybe will need initrd
<GammaRay> redemption: yea but a bit more flexable
<eruin> Burgundavia: unless you're going to use html 3.2 and tables - you do
<redemption> Gammaray: Yeah, I could but my old hard drive is really noisy :-P I was looking to do some upgrades to lower the decibels on my comp.
<gabaug> is there an easy way to reinstall Ubuntu so I get pretty much the same set of pkgs reinstalled? my system is pretty fubar'd
<eruin> libgtkhtml is nowhere remotely close to gecko
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, i can't find it. It not under 'User privileges' :(
<Burgundavia> eruin, you don't need a renderer at all
<Ryan251> does anyone here know how to recover a windows OS after being not overwritten, but hidden?
<eruin> Burgundavia: then how would you render the xhtml/css ?
<Burgundavia> eruin, as you have a fixed amount of content being displayed in a fixed way
<Burgundavia> eruin, dump html/css entirely
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_: in users and groups, click your username, then on the right there's Properties that will light up, when you open properites, it's the third tab
<gabaug> Ryan251: you can figure out which partition Windows is on with sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<GammaRay> redemption: btw.. i'd copy then edit.. not edit then copy .. you want a working hdd to fall back on
<eruin> Burgundavia: how else would you display relevant user comments, screenshots, etc?
<redemption> sobersabre, Gammaray: I'm getting my first SATA harddrive soon (i.e. don't have it yet so I don't know.) Are SATA drives recognized through SCSI emulation driver
<lsuactiafner> <lsuactiafner> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the
<lsuactiafner>                public key is not
<lsuactiafner> <lsuactiafner> available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<lsuactiafner> <lsuactiafner> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary followed those instructions
<Burgundavia> eruin, you define a fixed rendering in the software, and then feed the info into that
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_: it should be a list of check boxes such as access to cdrom drives, setup printers and more
<GammaRay> redemption: I have not delt w/ any yet
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, see www.ubuntuguide.org
<eruin> Burgundavia: I can honestly say we won't see a "cool" gtk interface in ages
<eruin> not until cairo kicks in
<Burgundavia> eruin, what do you mean?
<Burgundavia> eruin oh
<gabaug> Ryan251: then you need an entry in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, Yes, i found tthat ..... but the is not any Executing System Administration Tasks :(
<redemption> Gammaray: Yeah, that's what I figured, but I didn't know what else I'd want to do to switch over the booting procedure.  Again, thanks alot for the help!
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_: uh oh....
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<eruin> Burgundavia: it's also meant to look good even in a kubuntu desktop
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, uh oh ? that doesn't sound promising
<qumran_> ;)
<Burgundavia> eruin, then you need something other gecko anyway
<qumran_> Have i screwed up?
<Burgundavia> eruin, as there are no qt-gecko bindings
<qumran_> In the installation?
<Burgundavia> eruin, the more things you avoid using, the better you are
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_: the 6th one down should be "Executing system administration tasks" and if it's not on the list, then you'll have problems using sudo to do things...
<Burgundavia> eruin, and a full rendering engine always has holes
<thegreedyturtle> qumran_: and to actually get it there is a little beyond me atm, but I'll look into it real quick
<karljp> anyone here a gnome volume manager guru?
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, darn, is there a way to get it there?
<Burgundavia> eruin, so even if you are providing all of the content, you still want to remove any issues
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, thanks man ;)
<neighborlee> gabaug: i'd think synaptic could do that and of course apt but I dont know the command off hand
<eruin> Burgundavia: the main app should be run as the user
<karljp> I have a removable disk that appears as simply an ide disk, not ide floppy, or ide cdrom, and not under usb.
<eruin> Burgundavia: the install part should be run as root
<karljp> so it doesn't seem to automount as removable media
<eruin> Burgundavia: and now we're getting way too technical for me anyway ;)
<Burgundavia> eruin, I think what you are suggesting is good, you jsut have to think about the full security/usablity ramifications of everything you are doing
<eruin> Burgundavia: I'm not the one who'll see this through :-)
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, i found it!
<Burgundavia> eruin, nor am I
<eruin> Burgundavia: I'm confident it'll be secure enough if they do decide to implement it though
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, "Under 'User priviledges' make sure 'Executing system administration tasks' is checked. If you don't have that option listed, add the admin group using the 'Users and Groups' tool and then trying adding your username to the group"
<thegreedyturtle> rock on
<qumran_> ;D
<nekohayoo> hey there, anyone still using a voodoo 2? I apt-got the libglide2 package, but it doesn't work on hoary yet.
<qumran_> thegreedyturtle, thanks for the help ... i really appreciate it
<Burgundavia> eruin, indeed
<thegreedyturtle> you are welcome
<eruin> anyone know if Lsongs (linspire) is based on rhythmbox?
<mark__> Newbie here - I want to setup a mail server on my new Ubuntu system - looking for pointers please
<Burgundavia> eruin, I doubt it, as lsongs is non-free
<eruin> Burgundavia: I'd say the same, but the apps are remarkably similar
<neighborlee> eruin: I'd ditto that
<Burgundavia> eruin, linspire may be "differnet" but they are not dumb
<eruin> Burgundavia: that, and Lsongs looks like it's GTK - looking very out of place in the Linspire KDE desktop
<Burgundavia> and they are both based on itunes anyway
<neighborlee> eruin: agreed
<eruin> yeah, I just don't see why they'd create a gtk app for their kde desktop
<neighborlee> eruin: i'd be much more tempted by linpsire if not for the mess you can get into with apt LOL
<sobersabre> i have a question.
<neighborlee> eruin: granted "I" am not their target audience /-))
<sobersabre> if somehow the system was installed with utc time, instead of "local time"
<sobersabre> is there a way to make it use local time ?
<eruin> neighborlee: I do like their installer though
<eruin> ;)
<Fleebailey33> could anyone recomend a external dvd burner that'll work with linux?
<Fleebailey33> smaller the better
<neighborlee> eruin: yeah ..simple and effective like d-i ( although I can't wait for a gtk-fb version)
<Thorrn4> Im trying to get mplayer with a gui what would be the apt-get for that?
<sobersabre> mark__, what is it ?
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, there are some serious technical issues to be solved to make d-i havea gui
<digitalfox> Thorrn4, I'd think it'd be part of mplayer...
<Burgundavia> Thorrn4, correct
<sobersabre> query won't suffice ?
<digitalfox> the command for it is then "gmplayer"
<mark__> sobersabre - you can fix your time by right-clicking on the clock.
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: I knew they had solved several and working on like what...10 more or something ?
<sophie_msumu> #gastronomie
<sobersabre> hmm
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: or i'm thinking of ananconda thread ;-)
<sobersabre> i am not used to right-click my clock.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> tzconfig/tzselect etc... would suffice for that ?
<digitalfox> sobersabre, right click your clock, then hit "adjust"
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, anaconda, from what I understand, is borked inside
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: correct
<benkong2> hello everyone speaking from x-chat in new ubuntu hoary. How can I change resolution from 640x480?
<mark__> sobersabre - are you using the graphical user interface?
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: thats how I read it as well...can't use it anyway as d-i has to work on a myriad of hardware which ananconda I understand can't or not easily
<eruin> Thorrn4: run "gmplayer"
<xMaximex> It is possbiel to run a "scandisk" on a ntfs partition ?? I have a partition that is corrupted and there's no way for me to perform a scan .. except under linux
<Ryan251> Does anyone know how to recover a Windows Partition that was not preserved during the install process?
<Ryan251> Does anyone know how to recover a Windows Partition that was not preserved during the install process?
<Burgundavia> benkong2, you don't. Ubuntu is a giant conspiracy. Mark owns shares in a monitor company that only makes 15" CRTs
<benkong2> Burgundavia, oh oh I'm in trouble
<Thorrn4> eruin, apt-get install gmplayer?
<eruin> Thorrn4: no, just install mplayer
<mark__> Anyone - I want to setup a mail server on my new Ubuntu system - looking for pointers please?
<eruin> and run "gmplayer" instead of "mplayer"
<serfurj> why would a package in [multiverse]  not be found by apt-get after all sources in /etc/apt/sources.list have been uncommented followed by a apt-get update?
<Ryan251> Does anyone know how to recover a Windows Partition that was not preserved during the install process?
<Burgundavia> benkong2, first try, system-->prefs-->screen resolution
<Burgundavia> benkong2, if it isn't there, we need to edit the xorg.conf
<sobersabre> mark__, got it done. i understand now what was the problem. something with 2005 daylight saving in my tz ntp server was screwed up
<gabaug> how can I get a list of currenty installed .deb's that I can dump to a file?
<benkong2> Burgundavia, only gave me 640x480 choice tried that first.
<digitalfox> Ryan251, I don't there's much you can do
<eruin> I wonder why mplayer-k6 depends on xmms :o
<benkong2> gotta do some editing
<serfurj> ...specifically, abs-guide: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/doc/abs-guide
<sobersabre> so after i synced the clock, it was 1 hour back!
<hksdu> does ubuntu repository have proprietory RealPlayer?
<sobersabre> now it works fine, which means that the skew was fixed.
<eruin> hksdu: it's in the multiverse repository, yeah
<Burgundavia> hksdu, there is a wrapper package that should downoad and install it
<__Ace__> anyone here wanna tell me some more repositories I can use (the ones I use now aint got Tk::Dialogbox)
<hksdu> eruin, what's the name? rplayer? or rplay?
<eruin> "realplayer"
<benkong2> Burgundavia, can I run xorgconf?
<xMaximex> It is possbiel to run a "scandisk" on a ntfs partition ?? I have a partition that is corrupted and there's no way for me to perform a scan .. except under linux
<hksdu> eruin, Really? I don't find it...
<eruin> hksdu: it's just a wrapper to install it off a package from real.com though
<eruin> hksdu: then you don't have multiverse enabled :P
<hksdu> eruin, what's category is that?
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: LOL
<hksdu> eruin, o...found by searching...hehe...thanks
<ryan251> Does anyone know how to recover a Windows Partition that was not preserved during the install process?
<thegreedyturtle> ryan251: did you format the entire disk?
<Thorrn4> I cannot get it to install, it give me an error
<disposable> where can i download .deb packages off the web? something like www.debian.org/packages/
<Burgundavia> neighborlee, and btw, I have a bridge to sell you
<serfurj> are backports listed on packages.ubuntu.com?
<Burgundavia> discman, packages.debian.org but it is not recommended
<Burgundavia> serfurj, no
<Burgundavia> serfurj, only official repos are listed there
<neighborlee> Burgundavia: heheh
<Burgundavia> serfurj, and, afaik, there is no "official" backports project yet
<plb> hrmm are there different repos to use to get say the latest version of gaim or fluxbox?
<Dethread> I don't think the latest version of gaim is available
<Dethread> in ubuntu
<serfurj> Burgundavia: i was thinking that might be the cause of apt-get not finding abs-guide (it was a backport).  any idea why it's not being found?
<plb> damn
<Dethread> maybe in breezy...
<plb> how do you upgrade to breezy anyhow?
<Dethread> I wouldn't recommend it
<plb> ok
<neighborlee> plb: only on dedicated hardware...might be a fun experience heh
<Burgundavia> serfurj, you running hoary?
<serfurj> Burgundavia: yeah
<plb> i just want the latest version of gaim and fluxbox
<Burgundavia> serfurj, there is hoary equiv of that repo, afaik
<Dethread> if you really really want the latest version, just get it from the official website
<hksdu> hi, after I installed from synaptics, it asked me where did I download RealPlayer after I clicked "run configuration after installation"
<neighborlee> plb: you'd have to likely compile is all then..
<serfurj> Burgundavia: i've included all the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Burgundavia> plb, wait until about mid may before moving to breezy
<plb> ya i know i could do that
<Burgundavia> serfurj, from?
<Dethread> plb: get deb package if available or compile from source or alien an rpm to deb
<serfurj> Burgundavia: all the ones that are commented by default, i uncommented
<serfurj> and then updated apt-get
<Weems> can I install ubuntu warty livecd to my hard-drive?
<Burgundavia> serfurj, hmm, then you should only have official stuff
<neighborlee> Weems: no, none of the livecd's are yet installable
<serfurj> Burgundavia: i thought doing that would give me unofficial stuff
<dockane> is somehting like SysRQ-Key in ubuntu available ? (just want to know for the case)
<Weems> I cant install using the install cd, how am I supposed to install it?
<Dethread> weems, try hoary
<bzbb> I'm having an apt-get problem
<bzbb> http://www.pastebin.com/275555
<Weems> I ordered the cd's
<Weems> but it takes months
<Burgundavia> serfurj, the only unofficial stuff that works in hoary is the nerim.net stuff
<Dethread> download it
<Weems> Dethread: I cant burn it because im on the live cd
<Dethread> Weems, hmm....do you have access to another PC?
<plb> ubuntu should have an unstable repo for the bleeding edge types ;] 
<serfurj> Burgundavia: ??  i don't want to bug you any more about trivial stuff.. will you point me to the correct documentation?
<Dethread> plb, breezy ;)
<plb> heh
<plb> it has latest pkgs like firefox 1.03 newest gaim etc?
<Dethread> plb, dunno...but I assume so...
<Dethread> plb, you can also get really up-to-date packages from debian's sid...but I wouldn't recommend it
<Burgundavia> serfurj, for?
<Burgundavia> serfurj, hoary repos?
<Burgundavia> serfurj, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats should have a link
<serfurj> Burgundavia: k, thanks
<richard_> is there a way to make apt-get and dpkg ignore a packages so-called "unmet dependency" every time i try to do something? i hate being bothered about something that is irrelevant every time i try and install something
<owlmanatt> Say, just out of curiosity, is there a fullblown GUI for the installer planned?
<eruin> breezy is pretty much just hoary with newer packages atm
<eruin> owlmanatt: yes
<digitalfox> owlmanatt, I was wondering the same
<digitalfox> what installer do they plan on using?
<eruin> same as now: d-i, they're still debating what's the best way of introducing the GUI frontend though
<owlmanatt> The only reason I'd be reluctant to give an Ubuntu CD to a newbie is that they might be intimidated by the curses-based installer.
<eruin> it's slated for the next release
<owlmanatt> So I can't wait for that =D
<owlmanatt> Excellent!
<nekohayo> none dares helping me troubleshoot that voodoo2? (sorry if I'm double posting, don't know if my message got out because of my unstable connection)
<GammaRay> owlmanatt: well don't give windows to them either becasue a chunk of it's install is just like curses
<eruin> owlmanatt: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreezyBadger <-- nice place to keep up with these things
<owlmanatt> GammaRay: Not when you buy from Dell. Those restore disks...hm.
<GammaRay> owlmanatt: well maybe they should stick to buring installed versions of ubuntu (-;
<GammaRay> s/buring/buying
<limer> I just plugged in an old ms sidewinder, what do I need to do to have ubuntu detect it?
<limer> uses MIDI/Joy port
<richard_> make sure it is on in the kernel
<richard_> im not sure if all of the legacy ports are compiled in
<serfurj> do seasoned ubuntu users really use sudo for everything?
<limer> richard_: how do I do this?
<serfurj> the first thing i did was create my root account so i could log in as root.
<digitalfox> will it also have a framebuffer splash by default?
<GammaRay> serfurj: I do
<eruin> digitalfox: hopefully
<lsuactiafner> serfurj : i run in console, most of em loged in as root
<digitalfox> yay.
<eruin> digitalfox: medium priority according to the wiki
<digitalfox> Ubuntu is easy to use for me so far... but I think it still needs some polish like that
<lsuactiafner> and ive broken serveral things since i'm used to slackware, but nothing i couldnt fix
<GammaRay> serfurj: and logging in as root is disabled on a any good distro anyways
<eruin> digitalfox: while gui installer is high
<PacoBCN> can't wait to see the shipped cds :)
<owlmanatt> GammaRay: I don't know of any vendors that sell Ubuntu pre-installed...?
<knoppix> How does one recreate an existing ext3 file system's journal?
<serfurj> GammaRay: disabled?  do you mean creating an X session as root?
<digitalfox> GUI installer is something I noticed definitely lacking
<GammaRay> owlmanatt: that's why I was winking
<owlmanatt> Ah.
<GammaRay> serfurj: I mean the gui login screen and the VTs both disallow logging in a root..
<eruin> digitalfox: atleast to make converting windows drones easier ;)
<eruin> the ubuntu installer as-is is probably the best installer I've tried
<serfurj> GammaRay: ubuntu is the first distro i've come across that went out of it's way to keep people from logging into a VT as root
<lsuactiafner> eruin : seen slackware?
<eruin> not in aesthetic terms, but in usability terms
<eruin> lsuactiafner: no, should I?
<richard_> eruin: kills, i mean annihilates anaconda, just because it is easy
<richard_> its a debian installer automated really
<lsuactiafner> eruin : yeh, the slackware install shows that its been 10 years in the making
<lsuactiafner> simple, predictable and consistant
<lsuactiafner> wb carlos
<carlos> hi
<lsuactiafner> ok night ppl
<nekohayo> gnight
<serfurj> does anybody think debian has acquired too much baggage over the years?
<Dethread> debian hasn't acquired anything
<Dethread> it needs to release more often
<Dethread> :)
<XplOzIon> Anyone can tell me how to fix the amsn? it crashes a lot :(
<richard_> i think #debian hates ubuntu and its users, although it is the samething preconfigured and without debian's "policy"
<serfurj> just reading the debian intro/installation docs, i thought all the preamble was strange
<digitalfox> "policy"?
<serfurj> digitalfox: tradition is the word
<richard_> digitalfox: the think that screams at you on debian.org's index.html
<Burgundavia> richard_, not to saying anything rude, but #debian has a we piece of a history/reputation
<richard_> for sure
<joshua> Are there any p2p programs in the main warty repo or at least universe?
<richard_> but sarge has been out FOREVER
<nomasteryoda> joshua: like bittorrent?
<richard_> i think they really really like tradition a lot
<GammaRay> joshua: tyr amule and gtk-gnutella
<joshua> nomasteryoda:  I was thinking more like a traditional p2p sort of thing.   GammaRay:  Thanks.
<joshua> Bit torrent is great for some things but not for others
<nomasteryoda> k
<digitalfox> gtk-gnutella is nice
<] Brelic[> joshua, giftoxic is good for Kazaa-like stuff, even better actually
<digitalfox> I also like pyslsk... dunno if that's in the repositories though
<] Brelic[> it has the OpenFT and Gnutella networks, plus download the FastTrack one from SF and add it to the giFT config file
<benkong2> got my video resolution straight
<joshua> Brelic:  Cool.  I just installed it.
<GammaRay> giFT is a little to generic to be useful imho
<benkong2> who can tell me what  "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: Child terminated with 1 status" means tried update-manager
<joshua> gotta restart this terminal.  It's freekin out for some reason
<IIIEars> Dunno - but i think a lot of the debian programmers learned to program operating systems when the there were dozens of versions of a "standard" operating system CPM - nothing was interchangeable or standard for them tradition means no conflicting standards
<serfurj> commented multiverse sources should be in /etc/apt/sources.list by default
<] Brelic[> GammaRay, what does that mean?
<benkong2> any thoughts?? who can tell me what  "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager: Child terminated with 1 status" means tried update-manager
<gijosh> I installed giftoxic, but when I launched it, I got an error message that said gifd could not be launched because the file or directory could not be found, and then it exited out.
<GammaRay> ] Brelic[: it has none of the special features of gtk-gnutella like filtering
<IIIEars> Is it easy to add a new single repository? - Is there anything interesting you can change in advanced settings?
<kc_notathome> hello, i'm downloading the live CD version of ubuntu linux. i have a laptop with a bad hard drive. a new one is in the mail though, but i want to be able to use the machine before then
<kc_notathome> i dont need an HDD in there for the live cd to work right?
<yfir> benkong2, it means you are trying to a prog that needs root privledges and don't have them
<dr_willis> no hd needed. :P
<king_crimson> cool :))
<dr_willis> a usb thumbdrive or similer can be handy
<yfir> benkong2: either you mistyped your password or something isn't set up right
<king_crimson> thanks... does it work with wireless cards?
<benkong2> yfir, when I run it the first thing it does is ask for root password
<abbot45> can someone please help me sort out my sound.  its not working.
<IIIEars> kc_, - you may want to read the info listed in the f1-f4 keys to adjust powermanagement. apm= etc
<benkong2> yfir,  left me try to terminal and run the same command....brb
<king_crimson> i'll look at it, IIIEars
<bzbb> I have broken package, and apt-get -f install isn't fixing it
<yfir> benkong2: wait, run it with gksudo
<benkong2> yfir, gksudo??
<king_crimson> does it support a tellus C130 wifi PCMCIA lan card? or do i have to install something like ndiswrapper?
<IIIEars> kc_ no, you can run it entirely from memory and unlike knoppix there is a good chance it will boot without any tweaks.
<king_crimson> cool yes i tried knoppix, it was okay....
<gijosh> I installed giftoxic via sudo apt-get install giftoxic, it installed.  But when I launched it, I got the error "giftd could not be started because file or directory does not exist"  What might've happend?
<king_crimson> im hoping this is better
<Dethread> does the hoary live cd have a tool for ntfs partition resizing?
<bzbb> kdelibs-data is failing to install because of a file in knetworkconf
<] Brelic[> gijosh, you have to run the gift-install first
<gijosh> Hrm, k
<] Brelic[> i think that's what it's called if i remember correctly
<king_crimson> does the live cd come with a built-in NDIS windows driver wrapper? i need to use a wifi lan card that i can't find linux drivers for
<king_crimson> knoppix did
<IIIEars> huh? "gift-install"?
<] Brelic[> gift will not run until you edit the config file and chage the first value to anything other than 0... running 'gift-install' will help you through that process
<] Brelic[> if not gift-install, what is it called then?
<cens0red> I think it's gift-setup
<gijosh> Brelic: apparently it isn't gift-install.  Or at least it's not anywhere that my path variable searches. :/
<] Brelic[> ahh yes
<gijosh> cens0red: Thanks
<] Brelic[> gift-setup
<IIIEars> king crimson - i have seen a few posts here on trouble with wifi cards - they can be made to work.
<king_crimson> thanks, i'll see how it goes and might come back for help if i cant get my card working
<king_crimson> thanks! cya
<Riddell> bzbb: remove knetworkconf (or install kdelibs-data .deb with --force-overwrites
<IIIEars> Happy surfing!
<benkong2> yfir, thanks figured it out had to add my no root user to the sudo file
<mlambie> mlambie_UDU
<gijosh> I just have giftoxic and giftopnm in my /usr/bin dir.  Nothing else related to gift did I find there.
<mlambie_UDU> ;)
<indigirl1> yea for ubuntu
<mlambie_UDU> yeah indeed
<benkong2> is ubuntu system updater an apt-get front end?
<] Brelic[> gijosh, if you type 'gift-setup' in the console, nothing happens?
<gijosh> Nope.
<gijosh> Just tells me it doesn't exist
<] Brelic[> look in /usr/share/giFT, if i remember correctly (sorry, it's on the laptop, not this machine)
<] Brelic[> maybe the config file in there will help you
<gijosh> K.
<dcraven> gijosh: is the gift package even installed?
<] Brelic[> dcraven, if you install giftoxic i think it installs it
<efb_> hi. i want to install w32codecs plugins for totem. This page "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo" tells how to add it to my user. Is there any way to do it globally, to all users?
<gijosh> dcraven:  Yea, I installed it via apt-get
<timello> how can I fix the cedilla for letter c using acute + c?
<dcraven> ] Brelic[: giftd is only recommended.
<] Brelic[> ahh
<gijosh> dcraven:  The app keeps exiting because it doesn't have it.
<] Brelic[> actually, if you type 'giftd' i think it tells you which setup file to run
<timello> I edited /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose, but not works, idea?
<dcraven> gijosh: apt-get install giftd
<gijosh> dcraven:  Thanks.
<gijosh> giftd has no installation candidate
<gijosh> It sais that it's referd to by another package but isn't there in the error message
<IIIEars> file sharing apps are a bullet through the heart of a windows install - not likely linux will hold up that much better to targeted malware
<dcraven> gijosh: well that is very interesting.
<bob2> IIIEars: yes it will, since people won't run random trojaned crap
<gijosh> Yea.  Bah, I gotta run too.  Thanks for the help. Hopefully I'll get this thing working. :)
<tjs> is there a new ubuntu unstable archive now that hoary is released?
<IIIEars> let me know how it works out. - weak grin
<dr_willis> and even if they do.. Hopefully the user/root  design will keep the apps from doing too much.
<dcraven> tjs: yeah but I don't recommend it.
<bob2> tjs: breezy, but it;s not ready for normal users yet
<tjs> whys that?
<tjs> ah
<dr_willis> Been useing wine to install  spyware - to see what its been doing  :P
<dcraven> tjs: pretty unstable.
<IIIEars> dr_willis is a masochist. - rofl
<bob2> dr_willis: compromising a user account lets you do lots of bad stuff.  like send out spam and DOS other machines
<Nalioth> tjs i believe it's called breezy, if your brave of heart
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  yea. but i can just delete the .wine/fakewindows dir to clean it out. :P
<IIIEars> I know what your saying. - (linux user for 96 hours)
<dcraven> I'm gonna write spyware that is designed to work specifically when run in wine.
<IIIEars> a "sandbox"
<geppy> Are there any GTK/GNOME alternatives to kruler?
<geppy> I need a screen ruler.
<IIIEars> dcraven - hm - wish i had the link from techrepublic describing how applications can detect virtual machines. something about error codes used as a channel to communicate with the wrapper app.
<geppy> Hmmm, 'gruler', though it's not in any of the repositories.
<dcraven> geppy: you could try http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=466
<geppy> dcraven: Thank you.
<dcraven> geppy: np
<dcraven> IIIEars: my app wouldn't mind though, in fact, it would love it!
<IIIEars> it even included a sample script
<geppy> How about a GNOME alternative to Ksnapshot?  It can take a snapshot of the screen, a window, or a user-drawn region and save it to disc.
<dcraven> geppy: the gnome version does screen/window, but not user-drawn. I forget what I've used for that.
<geppy> dcraven: hmmm...
<IIIEars> gepp, - If you progam it i'll dwnload it. - grin
<dcraven> geppy: printscreen for screen, alt-printscreen for window.
<geppy> IIIEars: haha =)
<limer> what can I use for 7z support?
<geppy> dcraven: Thank you.
<IIIEars> "7 zip"
<dcraven> geppy: np
<IIIEars> it works pretty well small files the interface is clunky.
<Nalioth> limer, 7zip.sourceforge.net i believe
<limer> yes, I know the site.  I didn't realize they released a linux cli version
<limer> thx
<IIIEars> there is a Redmond OS vers. also.
<bob2> it's in Debian experimental, for some reason
<limer> I like 7zip in "redmond" os
<babylon> i can't get sound watching divx on mplayer what's the matter
<geppy> babylon: DivX is not a sound codec.
<geppy> babylon: Try to find out what sound codec the file uses.
<Nalioth> 7zip is nice in the midst of the horror that is
<PacoBCN> Very strange. I checked out Gnomabaker's site and it says it will be possible in the future to burn on the fly but I already can with the 0.3 version
<PacoBCN> :S
<heatxsink> re?
<dcraven> ?er
<goldfish> lol
<heatxsink> dcraven:  hehe
<heatxsink> hi guys, anyone know why my iPod doesn't work over firewire?  Is it the kernel?  I've done the usual modprobe ieee1394; modprobe sbp2;
<xentoo> Has anyone gotten external moniter to work with a ibook?
<heatxsink> i'm running hoary
<xentoo> ipod mount seems to always need root prev.
<heatxsink> xentoo:  did it in a root term
<babylon> sound poblem is from mplayer  i think
<xentoo> heat do you have pc or mac ipod?
<heatxsink> pc
<xentoo> So your problem is just mounting the firewire drive?
<heatxsink> I failed to mention that I had it working in slackware, cause I compiled my own kernel and all of that stuff, so I know it works...
<transgress> brb changing wm's
<babylon> the error msg from mplayer is "couldn't initialize sound device'
<heatxsink> xentoo: from what I can tell, it doesn't even see the ipod
<heatxsink> I've looked in the logs and everything
<nomasteryoda> heatxsink, is it an ipod or ipod shuffle
<heatxsink> regular iPod
<heatxsink> I have a shuffle that works fine over USB
<nomasteryoda> huh, that should work
<heatxsink> i really don't get it
<nomasteryoda> heatxsink, my shuffle is seen, mounted
<heatxsink> ya but that's over USB
<heatxsink> my iPod is over firewire
<nomasteryoda> but gtkpod will not setup the database right
<nomasteryoda> so mine won't play anything
<nomasteryoda> =(
<heatxsink> I can't even see my iPod as a flippin'  drive
<nomasteryoda> so i have to put it into a windows box for itunes
<heatxsink> nomasteryoda:  there's a utility that allows you to just run this python script on a list of directories on the shuffle
<nomasteryoda> heatxsink, maybe the fat32 partitions have some kind of error
<nomasteryoda> heatxsink, yea
<nomasteryoda> i saw that
<heatxsink> did you try it out?
<nomasteryoda> well, gtkpod shows me my stuff
<heatxsink> you first have to initialize the blasted thing
<nomasteryoda> not a prob
<heatxsink> what version of gtkpod do you have?
<nomasteryoda> but when i sync it, it hoses the pod
<nomasteryoda> forcing a reset using itunes
<IIIEars> ouch!
<heatxsink> nomasteryoda:  I think you have the wrong version of gtkpod
<nomasteryoda> ah, maybe
<nomasteryoda> but i am impressed with how Ubuntu just mounts drives and pops link onto deskop
<nomasteryoda> very slick and fast
<fangorious> anyone know how to get grub to show the splashimage during the "press escape to show menu" countdown?
<nomasteryoda> going to reboot and do a network install of suse 9.3 on this box...
<nomasteryoda> nite all
<Sphearion> can I apt-get php5
<Sphearion> and mysql
<smouche> nomasteryoda -- mine isn't doing that - it used to!  don't know what got changed, or how to fix it..
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is great!
<xentoo> I use gtkpod on my ipod all the time but now cannot use itunes because of the files that gtkpod needs to put on the pod
<AvvY> itunes is shite anyway
<xentoo> lol
<fangorious> AvvY, personal preference
<AvvY> fangorious: you are right
<xentoo> heatxsink can you mount any fat32 partion?
<heatxsink> of course
<heatxsink> I can mount my shuffle just fine
<hksdu> hi, after I installed the realplayer installer from Universe, what do I do?
<richard_> run a rm file :P
<richard_> or run realplayer
<hksdu> richard_, it doesn't run
<AvvY> ll
<Ironfrost> hi - a question about mounting USB disks
<Ironfrost> I have a USB memory stick that doesn't appear as a drive when I plug it in
<Ironfrost> it works on Windows (2k, XP) and MacOS X so it's not a problem with the disk
<heatxsink> hrmm..
<elcu> hksdu: have you installed the w32codecs?
<Ironfrost> and the memory stick in my camera works so it's not a problem with USB storage devices in general
* AvvY is annoyed that a lot of things he can't download coz they dont support the amd64 version of ubuntu :(
<Ironfrost> It appears in the Device Manager too
<hksdu> elcu: the help file told me that I still need to download the real player myself even I have installed the installer.
<bzbb> I have a broken package I can't fix
<imaek> welcom to the internet bzbb
<bzbb> imaek, what's that got to do with it?\
<imaek> i dont knwo but i figured
<Cine> greetings all... I need a little help getting my HP all-in-one scanner to work with sane...
<imaek> you'd like to be welcomed to the internet
<elcu> hksdu: http://ubuntuguide.org/#realplayer
<Ironfrost> as USB Mass Storage Interface/SCSI Host Interface/SCSI Device/USB Flash Drive (that's the hierachy)
<bzbb> imaek, been online for years
<imaek> well weclome back
<hksdu> elcu: thx
<bzbb> than kyou
<bzbb> now, to fix kdelibs-data
<ShadowRage> totem refuses to play dvd's
<ShadowRage> dvds*
<AvvY> u need the dvd codecs
<ShadowRage> how do I get those?
<elcu> ShadowRage: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<AvvY> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<AvvY> yeah, lol
<ShadowRage> also, how do I import my sylpheed mail to evolution?
<elcu> ShadowRage: also, use totem-xine rather than totem-gstreamer
<backtoheaven> AvvY, sorry, but what's mean "lol" ? :-)
<AvvY> lol =laugh out loud
<backtoheaven> ah. thanks
<ShadowRage> also, how do I import my sylpheed mail to evolution?
<ShadowRage> I try installing xine-totem, but it says it's gonna remove ubuntu-desktop
<ApesMa> Has anyone gotten Samsung's driver for the CLP-510N to install? It prompts for a root password, and by default on Ubuntu there isn't one. I did "sudo passwd" and gave root a password, which plain "su" seems to indicate works, but the Samsung driver install is still not happy.
<elcu> ShadowRage: Removing ubuntu-desktop: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24581&highlight=gaim+ubuntu-desktop
<ApesMa> Oops. First part of msg was chopped. Effectively, it was--has anyone installed Samsung CLP-501N driver on Ubuntu--it wants root password.
<IIIEars> ApesMa - would CTRL+ALT+F2 to root console passwd your password make a difference? F& will get you back
<mainer> apesma: sudo su
<IIIEars> er CTRL+ALT+F7
<Cine> can anyone tell me if there is something I need to do to get my HP PSC1315 scanner to work with SANE?
<ApesMa> IIIEars: Don't know; will try.
<IIIEars> sudo su? - really hm haven't tried that yet.
<ApesMa> mainer: will try that.
<eskaypey> does ubuntu have fluxbox package?
<elcu> yes
<IIIEars> << confirmed linux user (96 hours - lol)
<eskaypey> tryed apt-cache search fluxbox nothing showed up
<xentoo> I am running fluxbox now
<elcu> update your sources
<indigirl1> fluxbox is probably in another area, like universe or multiverse that needs to be added to your sources
<elcu> eskaypey: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<ShadowRage> oh, how come in synaptic fm the latest gaim is a 1.0 release?
<elcu> IIIEars: how are you finding ubuntu?
<ShadowRage> fm = pm
<IIIEars> It is the best thing since sliced bread
<yfir> well... sliced bread is pretty convenient...
<IIIEars> i have briefly tried every linux vers since 7.2
<eskaypey> right .. i'll just add universe to my sources
<IIIEars> making anything work used to mean a lot of work (and reading)
<elcu> What do these lines do anyway:
<elcu> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<elcu> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
* elcu is on Warty
<IIIEars> i honestly am not that interested in building a system from scratch - i do like tweaking an already running system to be more useful
<Striss> I just hooked up a new Monitor that supports much higher resolutions than my last monitor....how do I get Ubuntu to do my video setup again?
<xentoo> anyone with ubuntu on a ppc?
<Striss> xentoo me
<IIIEars> torsmo - was a fun little tweak - linux is addictive
<elcu> Striss: easy way: just edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf and add the higher resolutions
<elcu> Striss: make sure you backup 1st
<yfir> elcu: first line downloads public key no. 1F41B907 and the second exports it for other progs to use etc.
<elcu> the xorg.conf file that is
<hksdu> do I need to put that w32codecs thingy in the codec folder in realplayer?
<elcu> yfir: Why doesn't Warty do this?
<xentoo> striss: laptop or desktop
<elcu> yfir: According to it's ubuntuguide
<yfir> elcu: would be nice, but i guess nobody got around to automating it for Warty
<Cine> anyone had any experience with HP scanners and SANE?  I'm having trouble getting mine to work...
<elcu> yfir: What is the actual point of doing those two lines?
<yfir> IIIEars: if you like torsmo you might like root-tail too. but beware, it doesn't work well if you use nautilus
* elcu has never used public keys
<goldfish> root-tail is sweet
<yfir> elcu: you do that so that your system can verify that the repositories it is downloading packages from are actually the repositories they say they are
<goldfish> as is torsmo
<IIIEars> root-tail?, hmmm... (grin)
<IIIEars> brb
<elcu> yfir: ah
<goldfish> IIIEars: www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/Screenshot-3.png
<goldfish> IIIEars: top left corner == root-tail
<IIIEars> Ah, Thank You.
<goldfish> multiple tailing of files, and u can send it to your desktop
<goldfish> it's handy
<yfir> IIIEars: root-tail is essentially a log viewer on your root window (desktop backgroun)
<AvvY> ahhh! i need some help. i accidently removed the GAIM incon on the top bar in GNOME, and i cant figure out how to get it back
<elcu> Cine: have you checked the usual suspects? ubuntuforums, google?
<xentoo> anyone tried hook up a external monitor to a ibook (ppc)
<DR_K13> hi chaps
<Cine> elcu: unfortunately I'm so new to Linux that most of the time the stuff that has been written doesn't help me much cuz I dunno what they are talking about...  I could try the Ubuntu forums though...
<xMaximex> goldfish, is that ubuntu ? on your screenshot
<elcu> Cine: you should, they are quite good
<goldfish> xMaximex: yep
<goldfish> running hoary
<xMaximex> goldfish, what is the wm ?
<brian_> my xorg.conf Screen section has only 1024x768 as a res but X runs only in 800x600 and the system > preferences > Screen Resolution tool only has 800x600
<IIIEars> linuxquestions.org and computerhope.com are good (heh - i know what you mean)
<AvvY> does anyone know how to get the GAIM icon back on the top bar with GNOME?
<transgress> AvvY: right click... add application launcher
<goldfish> xMaximex: emm, whatever xfce uses :)
<elcu> brian_: is 1024x768 "first" in the list?
<elcu> i.e. the most left
<brian_> 1024 is not in the list
<javad> hey
<javad> can anyone help me, pl\ease?
<AvvY> transgress: i did that, but that icon just launches GAIM multiple times. i want it so when i close GAIM i can just click the icon and it will just pop up again but its not reloading the app
<IIIEars> How do i change/add an app. to the drop down application menu?
<elcu> brian_: what?
<dantheman> javad: no one can help you if you don't ask a question
<javad> touche
<elcu> brian_: if it's not there, you have to add it
<xentoo> goldfish: is that a console on/in  your desktop?
<javad> ok, ya seee... i got this laptop, a dell latitude c610
<IIIEars> is that hard to do?
<javad> and, the mouse moves to the left all the way sometimes
<brian_> elcu, it is there in the xorg.conf.. only res.  but the desktop utility only has 640 and 800
<NigelS> AvvY: sounds like your notification area has gone? right click and add a notifcation area, for the gaim icon, closing gaim will then leave gaim running, with an icon in that notification area
<javad> and it stops sometimes
<javad> any help?
<goldfish> xentoo: Where abouts?
<javad> is there a way i can disable my touch stick?
<elcu> brian_: try doing a ctrl + alt + "+"(on the num pad)
<abbot45> Avvy, go in your preferences inside of gaim.  the option to turn on the notification area icon is in there.
<brian_> elcu, I did
<AvvY> nigelS: that fixed it! thanx!
<brian_> elcu, it is a laptop
<goldfish> xentoo: I have 3 terminals on it in that screenshot.
<goldfish> xentoo: and root-tail and torsmo are running also.
<elcu> brian_: post the screen section of your xorg.conf in #flood
<abbot45> can sombody help me get my sound working?
<javad> anyone?
<AvvY> abbot45: yeah i tried that but it wouldnt god damn work :( - but its all sorted now, thanx
<IIIEars> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will bring you to a console. startx will give you a fresh xwindow when you ave altered the xorg.conf
<xentoo> Ahhh
<abbot45> ;)
<NigelS> AvvY: cool :)
<javad> hello?
<PHPWannabe> Are there any good WYSIWYG editiors like Dreamweaver for Linux?
<AvvY> PHPWannabe: NVu
<PHPWannabe> Wine won't work with Dreamweaver MX 2004 so I can't really use it
<javad> does anyone know how to disable the touchstick in linux for laptops
<Ironfrost> OK, I have written my problem up better and posted it on the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=146823#post146823
<goldfish> javad: maybe in the bios?
<NigelS> IIIEars: ctrl-alt-backspace is really not the preferred way to take down an x server :P just log out, and x restarts via gdm/kdm
<yfir> PHPWannabe: there are some, but nothing that compares with Dreamweaver
<IIIEars> gedit will give you a familiar looking "notepad" when you have an XWindow.
<Ironfrost> would it be possible for people to have a quick read of that and maybe try to give some advice?
<Ironfrost> thanks in advance
<brian_> elcu, you see it?
<AvvY> PHPWannabe: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<javad> no, i cant fix it in the bios
<brian_> elcu, that is exactly as the install set it up
<javad> my bios doesnt even let me edit anyhting
<alyks> I can't get ogle to install with apt-get, I type in: sudo apt-get source ogle
<kanuha> PHPWannabe: you can use Dreamweaver with crossover office
<alyks> but it doesn't work
<abbot45> javid: mine turns off automaticly when i have a mouse plugged in, but thats probably not gonna help ya :-/
<IIIEars> gdm/kdm -erm (sheepish grin) okay.
<elcu> brian_: yes.  do you have a graphics card?
<alyks> it says it can't find the source package
<PacoBCN> Dreamweaver is a code killer...
<indigirl1> javad: a touchpad?
<brian_> elcu, you want to see the graphics card section?
<PHPWannabe> kanuha: doesn't crossover office cost $?
<kanuha> PHPWannabe: yes
<PHPWannabe> bleh
<elcu> brian_: i was wondering if you might have to install the drivers for it.  but it seems you have integrated video
<kanuha> PHPWannabe: I see your point
<abbot45> he is probably talking about the eraser looking mouse sticks they put between G&H
<brian_> elcu, yes
<brian_> elcu, its a pII 300mhz
<goldfish> javad: you could try putting your laptop model into a search on ubuntuforums.org, might show up something...
<indigirl1> javad: to unuse a touchpad look in your xorgconfig file (synaptics line). maybe something similar for a touch'stick'
<Quinn_Storm> does anyone know if/when breezy's "ubuntu-desktop" is going to install cleanly? right now evolution won't install...there's a bad dependancy somewhere in the libs for it
<alyks> help?
<goldfish> alyks: Have you added the extra repoitories?
<goldfish> alyks: to sources.list ?
<alyks> I'm a newbew, don't know how to
<alyks> *newbe
<goldfish> ok, no problem.
<elcu> brian_: You need to set your refresh rate values:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29514&highlight=resolution
<elcu> brian_: copy his
<goldfish> alyks: Follow the instruction on add repos at ubuntuguide.org
<goldfish> alyks: And you should be sorted
<brian_> elcu, thank you so much!
<alyks> thanks
<DR_K13> any one try breezy on a laptop yet?
<elcu> brian_: thank me when it works
<elcu> :)
<NigelS> Quinn_Storm: it's a case of it's fixed when it's fixed I imagine. You can always work around it with dpkg
<Quinn_Storm> NigelS: its not a big deal, just wondering, guess I'll just go back to waiting.  I don't have any personal use for evolution, I just like things to run neatly
<Cine> there is no root passwd in UBUNTU by default, correct?
<yfir> correct
<benkong2> how do I get an hdparm command to run at boot each time
<Cine> hmm...
<Quinn_Storm> benkong2: /etc/hdparm.conf I think
<benkong2> mine has a root password
<benkong2> Quinn_Storm, thanks I'll check
<eskaypey> how do i make fluxbox to load when i start x and not gnome?
<goldfish> eskaypey: Have you installed fluxbox?
<indigirl1> eskaypey: echo 'exec fluxbox' >> ~/.xinitrc
<indigirl1> cine: if you want a root passwd, i think it's #sudo opensesame
<PHPWannabe> Is there a way to make KVim remember which syntax highlighting I want everytime I open it?  I want to set it to the PHP4 syntax highlighting
<imaek> lmao PHPWannabe
<imaek> gr8 name.
<PHPWannabe> imaek: thanks :)
* imaek 's full name is imaekphp.
<indigirl1> phpwannabe: maybe put the command into ~/.kvimrc
<Marble2> how do I check the ram usage of a certain app?
<^thehatsrule^> Marble2, top ?
<indigirl1> marble2: top
<PHPWannabe> indigirl1: umm, I can't find that file in my home directory
<Marble2> besides top..
<indigirl1> phpwannabe: echo 'my command' >> ~/.kvimrc
<yfir> PHPWannabe: you have to make one yourself. there should be an example somewhere
<Comanche> i am interested in making the switch to ubuntu. What are the beneifts of Ubuntu over Fedora for a total Linux newbie?
<^thehatsrule^> Comanche, er, this chan? :P
<indigirl1> comanche: fedora install didn't work on my puter
<elcu> Comanche: technichally you aren't a linux noob if you've used fedora.
<PHPWannabe> oh.  Well I'm pretty new to this concept if you hadn't noticed...what would I put in the file?
<Comanche> i installed fedora, but only logged into it 6 times, and I never did anything with it
<Comanche> Someone recommended i try Ubuntu, because it is meant for noobs like me
<indigirl1> comanche: ubuntu is based on debian, so you get all the great package handling that is in debian (apt-get, apt-cache search, apt-cache show). not sure how that is in fedora.
<Nalioth> Comanche, one acronym: RPM
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<Comanche> don't know, all i did with fedora was update the darn thing, never did anything advanced with it
<yfir> PHPWannabe: ~/.kvimrc. that means /home/PHPWannabe/.kvimrc
<elcu> Comanche: then maybe linux isn't for you.  ubuntu install comes with less packages.
<indigirl1> yfir: i think he wants us to tell him the vim command for syntax highlighting
<yfir> oh sorry
<Nalioth> Comanche, that is good, cuz as soon as u want to do something advanced, RPM would kick you in the nu*s
<yfir> hehe
<PHPWannabe> yfir: I got that, but I don't know what to put in the config file to have php syntax highlighting
<yfir> misread
<yfir> PHPWannabe: vim manual is very good :)
<Comanche> elcu, why wouldn't linux be for me?
<indigirl1> yfir: vim manual can be intimidating to a noob
<elcu> Comanche: "all i did with fedora was update the darn thing"
<benkong2> I don't want my cdrom to be my sources when I do apt-get it looks for my cdrom how do I change that?
<Comanche> yeah, because i haven't had time to explore the benefits of linux. too much hw
<yfir> indigirl1: the sooner he reads it, the sooner he won't be a noob
<Striss> I'm about to install a new video card, will Ubuntu detect it upon boot and set it up?
<Comanche> oh well, i am in fedora right now
<gobeavs> what is the best router/firewall? Firestarter?
<elcu> Striss: probably.  you won't get 3d acceleration, and you may have to tweak some settings to get things the way you want.
<elcu> i.e higher resolutions etc
<Comanche> I am about to restart my comp, wipe out fedora, and install ubuntu
<Comanche> be back then
<Comanche> after the install
<transgress> heh nice plan
<Comanche> thanks
* KarlosII ponders why this link doesn't work even though he has jre and j2sdk installed? http://speedtest.shaw.ca/
<Striss> elcu ok I don't mind tweaking, as long as it at least detects it
<yfir> PHPWannabe: well basically, you want to put 'set syntax' somewhere in .kvimrc, then you'll have to find out definitions for PHP syntax and make sure they are installed. not exactly sure how to do that or if they are already defined for the kvim you have
<indigirl1> php: /usr/share/doc/vim/FAQ.gz section 22 should help
<Striss> going from onboard to a new pci card
<Comanche> karlosII, cut and paste the damn thing
<KarlosII> huh?
<KarlosII> Comanche, what's your problem?
<joe|code> Hello, what is the version of Gnome that comes with the latest ubuntu release?
<Comanche> cut and paste the link if it wont work, or is that not the problem you are having?
<transgress> joe|code: 2.10
<joe|code> transgress: thank you
<KarlosII> Comanche, did you not see the link at the end?
<transgress> joe|code: that's in big print on the ubuntu page
* KarlosII waits for an apology
<Comanche> karlosII, yeah i did, what about it?
<felipe__> hi
<joe|code> transgress: haha so it is. I see it.
<indigirl1> php: or inside vim just do :h syntax
<goldfish> Anyone here use transset?
* Comanche is confused as to why karlosII is being a dick about it
<KarlosII> when I visit the site the webstart speedtest doesn't work, I'm not sure how webstart relates to java
<felipe__> in the menu system->preferences.. what have to configure sound ?
<Comanche> okay
<owlmanatt> What version of KDE is in ubuntu?
<felipe__> gnome
<felipe__> 5.04
<Comanche> karlosII, the webstart is probably a java based application
<KarlosII> I have no idea what I need to do to get it working......
<owlmanatt> Synaptic says like 4:43Ubuntu1
<Delph> KarlosII: throw it at javaws
<PHPWannabe> yfir: it has php syntax highlighting, and I can select it from the menu.  Where would I be able to see the part I have to add in the file?
<KarlosII> javaws
<xorg> Hello is there an easy way to get gnomemeeting to start automatically after boot?
<owlmanatt> felipe__: No, there's KDE in the repos too, but I can't figure out which version it is...
<Comanche> karlosII, do you have java runtime installed?
<KarlosII> yes
<elcu> xorg: one way to find out.
<Delph> Do you have java web start installed?
<dr_willis> latest kde i have installed is 3.4
<xorg> elcu: yes?
<Delph> if not, then you're unlikely to be able to run java webstart applications.
<felipe__> i dont listen sound no more. i install jack and now dont have sound no more
<capi> I'm trying to set up a mail server. I'm sending mail but it doesn't go anywhere? I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to do to get thigns working. It's a default server install.
<KarlosII> Delph, that is a good question is the packaged name javaws like you mentioned b4?
<goldfish> xorg: in system -> sessions or something, u can pick programs to run on startup in gnome
<Delph> packaged?
<KarlosII> package
<Delph> I've no idea how ubuntu is doing it.
<KarlosII> hmm
<xorg> thanks goldfish
<Delph> I'd reccomend ditching any ubuntu packages and installing it from sun.
<elcu> xorg: reboot and try it out.
<KarlosII> I figured java webstart would install with the packages, I've tried both from ubuntu sources and from sun
<elcu> xorg: whoops, misread your post. sorry
<elcu> :)
<elcu> xorg: do what goldfish said.
<Delph> KarlosII: go back to the sun site, last I checked it was a seperate download for linux.
<xorg> it's done by default?
<KarlosII> ah
<xorg> thanks goldfish I think that will work
<xorg> bye
<goldfish> np
<capi> ? Anyone, setting up postfix/sendmail
<capi> ?
<DR_K13> anyone tryed breezy on a laptop yet?
<dazzed_> DR_K13: no point yet
<DR_K13> gotcha thats what I figured
<Nalioth> DR_K13, i'm scared to try breezy on my ibook
<moist> wondering how does one change from nvidia to Ati without reinstall ???
<Nalioth> DR_K13, PPC support seems to be behind a bit
<dazzed> moist: hardware or drivers?
<evilmegaman> Hi, I have a kde update available but it won't install. The package is kdelibs-data
<IIIEars> dazzed don't you need to reompile the kernal to enable nvidia cards?
<dazzed> IIIEars: no
<Riddell> evilmegaman: http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh
<moist> dazzed: well I just put an ati card in where my nvidia card was installed fglrx
<dazzed> my nvidia card worked outta the box
<evilmegaman> thanks Riddell
<IIIEars> another reason to like Ubuntu over knoppix
<moist> I thought it would have a new hardware dect like fedora
<moist> how can I install a new xorg.conf to pickup ati card
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<evilmegaman> Thanks Riddell. That  helped a bunch :D
<drcodedd2> I have download bocula backup, but it seems what I download from apt-get is old , How I can get last release by apt-get
<elcu> drcodedd2: updated your sources?
<drcodedd2> I go into thte site and saw v2.36
<drcodedd2> the apt-get download me v2.32
<elcu> brian_: how did you go? :)
<icebalm> drcodedd2: wait until the latest is in apt
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> is there deb site that is updated more ofetn?
<drcodedd2> why it dosnt update like the new release?
<JLogik> anyone have anything for vmware problems?
<icebalm> drcodedd2: because there are thousands of apps in the ubuntu repos, hoary just got released and breezy isn't setup yet
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> I found in there web site for .deb
<drcodedd2> the new release
<drcodedd2> how I can see what pkges I have?
<Nalioth> drcodedd2, i believe synaptic has a button marked "installed"
<drcodedd2> I use console
<drcodedd2> I install it as server mode
<Nalioth> drcodedd2, then i recommand lettin the "man" tell you cuz i cheat and use synaptic
<ShadowRage> okay
<ShadowRage> totem keeps crashing
<ShadowRage> whenever I play a dvd
<drcodedd2> I hope I did ok, I use dpkg -l
<elcu> ShadowRage: totem-gstreamer?
<drcodedd2> is it the right command?
<ShadowRage> no
<ShadowRage> xine
<ShadowRage> it just dies the second it starts playing a dvd
<ShadowRage> what else does this shit need?
<XTCboarder> is there a tool to check my drive partitions, especifically the swap, that i think is kinda funky
<Nalioth> drcodedd2, if you got a screen full of pkgs flyin by, then probably i suggest your append your command with ">installed" or whatever you want to tname it
<Delph> KarlosII: found it?
<ShadowRage> elcu: totem-xine
<joe|code> Hello, when I attempt to install ubuntu I am told that there was an error trying to read data from the cd-rom. I burned two additional disks and tried both my cd-rom and dvd-rom and I was met with the same error.
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<elcu> ShadowRage: does it show an error?
<thegreedyturtle> greetings
<Delph> XTCboarder: 'check' as in 'find out about' or 'check for problems' ?
<XTCboarder> thx
<Delph> np
<joe|code> I just started using Gnome today.
<Nalioth> joe|code welcome
<gbhat> every so often my Ubuntu desktop screen freezes while the mouse pointer moves around fine. Clicks from the mouse are not registered but the keyboard responds. What gives?
<thegreedyturtle> do you have nvidia accelleration enabled?
<BockBilbo> hey again
<BockBilbo> anyone awake?
<gbhat> acceleration enabled - 3D?
<fsapo> hi there... please... anyone here knows a way to burn some files on a cd without making an iso image? my HD is full and dont have space to create the iso file =[
<maxxist> put a disc in the burner and start dragging files over??
<fsapo> maxxist, but it creates the iso image
<maxxist> oh
<gbhat> it is frozen now the mouse that is
<thegreedyturtle> gbhat: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24703
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, cannot click on that link. mouse is frozen
<gbhat> rather the pointer moves but clicks are not registered
<thegreedyturtle> Do you have RenderAccel enabled in your xorg?
<bob2> fsapo: you can use cdrecord + mkisofs manually
<thegreedyturtle> cuz that's what my problem was
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, nope. I have commented it out
<thegreedyturtle> 'fraid i can't help you then, all i can suggest is the obvious, such as, do you have the right drivers for your card, ect ect...
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, I have the latest nvidia-glx drivers
<gbhat> it is a NVidia GeForce 5200
<ShadowRage> now, why I cant I get gaim 1.1.2 on warty?
<thegreedyturtle> umm first you should try to ctl+alt+backspace to restart your xserver and get stuff working again
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, the mouse is working intermittently
<fsapo> bob2, the problem is that a dont have free space to make an iso
<thegreedyturtle> then just double check that RenderAccel, and poke around google some, focussing on your graphics card
<fsapo> bob2, i m trying to burn it to free space on the disk 
<thegreedyturtle> sorry i can't help, maybe someone else in her can later
<thegreedyturtle> hey panicked thumb
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, is the dri section necessery for 3D?
<thegreedyturtle> definitely
<thegreedyturtle> and for 2D
<gbhat> what would be the mouse type for USB?
<gbhat> I mean the protocol? Right now my xorg says it is ImPS/2
<thegreedyturtle> you could try (backing up your xorg.conf) then running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thegreedyturtle> you got a wheelmouse?
<gbhat> yeah
<thegreedyturtle> sounds good then
<bob2> fsapo: yes, I know, using mkisofs and cdrecord doesn't need any free space
<Cine> anybody know what this qmake business is all about?
<Cine> I've used ./configure to install stuff before... but qmake is new to me
<ShadowRage> can anyone answer my question?
<ShadowRage> why xine-totem crashes on dvd playback?
<gbhat> ShadowRage, I hate Totem. Cannot get rid of it though
<ShadowRage> what would you suggest?
<ShadowRage> mplayer?
<maxxist> how do you install mp3 codecs in hoary?
<andrewski> ShadowRage: xfmedia
<gbhat> the only good software for DVD is VLC or MPlayer
<ShadowRage> andrewski: with xfce4?
<andrewski> maxxist: ubuntuguide.org, gstreamer-mad IIRC
* ShadowRage is stuck on warty until they ship the hoary cd's
<andrewski> ShadowRage: it would work in gnome too... anything really. :P
<ShadowRage> have they done that yet?
<fsapo> bob2, but how am i going to make an iso on the drive? it with with 0 bytes of free space -_-
<maxxist> thanks
<andrewski> ShadowRage: you have internet access?
<gbhat> mebbe on dialup
<bob2> Cine: you shouldn't have to care about qmake if you'e compiling
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, what did that link you poster before recommend
<Cine> really?  hmm... trying to install an animation program called Ktoon...
<Cine> it says to use qmake rather than ./configure
<ShadowRage> andrewski: yes
<andrewski> ShadowRage: os-works.com has a repository; i'm using it.
<ShadowRage> andrewski: 56k
<Cine> says I need Qt version 3.3.2
<bob2> Cine: oh, ok, believe the docs over me
<ShadowRage> andrewski: repository info?
<andrewski> ShadowRage: it's on the site.
<thegreedyturtle>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24703
<bob2> fsapo: you need to read the ir manual page
<thegreedyturtle> but it won't help much... sorry
<Cine> but the only Qt software I can find COSTS MONEY!!
<ShadowRage> http://darthbenedict.ytmnd.com/
<Cine> which to me defeats the purpose... :)
<andrewski> ShadowRage: http://www.os-works.com/view/debian/
<BockBilbo> does anyone of you know if the echo command isnt working right in ubuntu?
<darkaudit> why is firestarter ignoring my settings? I set a port to allow traffic, and it's still being blocked
<gbhat> alright trying reverse now. Compsoite, Render, RenderAccel all are set to true
<gbhat> let me see if the mouse stops responding now
<ShaneAu> Is it setup on the right network card? eg, eth1, eth0? darkaudit
<ShadowRage> andrewski: it's asking for libexo
<gbhat> nah same old
<thegreedyturtle> hey there's some updated for gimp and gaim
<andrewski> ShadowRage: yeah, it'll need that.
<andrewski> ShadowRage: is that a problem?
<darkaudit> ShaneAu: yep... only card I've got... it works for some ports, but not the one or two I need open right now
<ShadowRage> andrewski: it cant find it
<gbhat> this is frustrating
<thegreedyturtle> gbhat: good luck ;)
<andrewski> ShadowRage: should be available in the same repository; did you enable it correctly?
<bob2> Cine: eh? it's in the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<ShadowRage> yeah
<andrewski> ShadowRage: i'll check mine.
<andrewski> ShadowRage: you enabled testing?
<ShadowRage> yes
<andrewski> ShadowRage: dunno, it's available on mine.  maybe try a resync?
<andrewski> ShadowRage: did you do a search for it?  libexo0.3-0 it's called on mine.
<andrewski> but you could just search for libexo too.
<ShadowRage> andrewski: oh, it wants me to install these one by one.. it's not gonna automatically install dependencies
<andrewski> ShadowRage: what the heck are you using?
<nekohayo> voodoo2, anyone? ^^
<andrewski> nekohayo: no thanks, i have to get to bed soon.
<nekohayo> oh too bad :)
<ShadowRage> andrewski: synaptic
<ShadowRage> I think I figured the problem out
<ShadowRage> fixed
<andrewski> ShadowRage: strange... oh, yeah?
<ShadowRage> uhmm nevermind
<ShadowRage> andrewski: #flood
<Absenth> good evening all.
<gbhat> alright am trying the options pci=noacpi and noirqdebug at boottime. wanna see if my mosue still hangs
<jedi0473> hi i need some help
<gbhat> ask away jedi0473
<^thehatsrule^> o/
<jedi0473> i wnted to run the ubunto livecd
<gbhat> ok
<jedi0473> but somthing weent wrong
<gbhat> something?
<jedi0473> it says kernel panic unable to mount root fs
<jedi0473> on unknwn block
<jedi0473> 9.0
<helio7> hullo all; I need some ideas so I can troubleshoot the loss of cd-burning power that I've had since I switched up to Hoary from Warty... burning inevitably fails when I try regardless of the application I use: Nautilus/k3b/gnomebaker... any ideas?
<^thehatsrule^> :P
<gbhat> jedi0473, did you check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded?
<jedi0473> yep it matchs
<gbhat> helio7, does cdrecord work from the terminal?
<^thehatsrule^> helio7, dma?
<gbhat> jedi0473, did you try passing pci=noacpi to the kernel while booting?
<jedi0473> yep
<helio7> gbhat: haven't tried cdrecord from the terminal; will do now; ^thehatsrule^ not sure what dma is, trying gbhat's idea 1st
<^thehatsrule^> ok
<thegreedyturtle> gbhat: possible insight - if your keyboard still works after your screen and mouse lock, it might not be the graphics card... everything about the grapics card problems involves X locking up tighter than a nun's pussy. No keyboard, mouse, - I couldn't even get to a terminal with ctl-alt-F1
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, I think I licked the problem
<thegreedyturtle> hope i didn't waste your time with bad advice ^-^;
<^thehatsrule^> you should always have dma on tho, boosts performance... goes direct to mem
<thegreedyturtle> rock on buddy boy
<gbhat> passing pci=noacpi and noirqdebug at boottime fixed tthe sucker
<thegreedyturtle> hey i guess i called it - we all get lucky sometimes
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, I have been using various linux distros, While Ubuntu is great, its hardware detection and configuration leaves a lot to be desired
<blizah> im on packetnews.com tring to click the link to open up my irc and connect to the channel but when i click the link it says irc is not a registered protocal...anyway to make it work?
<gbhat> jedi0473, got a spare PC to see if the cd is working properly?
<jedi0473> yep
<thegreedyturtle> yeah, so everyone go to Applications -> System Tools -> Ubuntu Device Database, and register your hardware!
<gbhat> thegreedyturtle, in terms of hardware detection MDK is the best. But I am using Ubuntu cuz I wanna use KDE3.4 and GNOME2.10 with drop shadows and translucency
<gbhat> jedi0473, desktop/laptop?
<helio7> gbhat: http://pastebin.ca/10243 (my cdrecord error log) (it did not work)
<jedi0473> lap
<thegreedyturtle> i wonder how quickly they'll get out gnome3 with ubuntu
<geneo93> gbhat:  mandrake cooker has kde3.4 now
<gbhat> geneo93, not interested in cooker
<gbhat> helio7, in Ubuntu I think you specify dev=/dev/hd*
<geneo93> 2005 special edition
<gbhat> geneo93, 2005 Limited Edition
<helio7> gbhat: just add that to .bashrc?
<geneo93> gbhat:  its stable now
<blizah> any way to get irc a registerd protocol in firefox?
<gbhat> nahh helio7 while burning just say cdrecord dev=/dev/hd* (replace * with whatever is your CDrom. mine is hdc
<helio7> ahh gbhat ok thanks
<gbhat> geneo93, yeah I quadruple boot MDK2005 Limited, UBuntu Hoary, PhOSbeta6 and Syllable
<helio7> blizah: the chatzilla extension will enable firefox to open irc links I think
<geneo93> gbhat:  beoser hey
<gbhat> geneo93, yeah :)
<gbhat> geneo93, I am currently on an OS whoring binge
<gbhat> helio7, that worked?
<geneo93> ah i have R5 and phos b5 and suse ,slack  and mandrake plus win 98se and ubuntu
<helio7> trying to figure out which hd my cdr is
<gbhat> get phos beta6. Tis nice.
<geneo93> gbhat:  haven't had time yet
<gbhat> geneo93, Hoary with drop shadows and translucency is still the bestest :)
<gbhat> helio7, take a stab with hdc
<geneo93> gbhat:  i use unizone and on it right now
<gbhat> unizone = ?
<geneo93> beshare client
<moist> whos here has an ati card installed with ubuntu
<gbhat> R5 or PhOS?
<geneo93> gbhat:  linux client for beshare
<ShadowRage> oh and on another subject, how can you mount nfs shares through that gnome thing?
<andrewski> ShadowRage: as for media players, what about gxine?  it's not bad.
<gbhat> VLC media player is right up there
<geneo93> mplayer is what i use
<Frederick> Hi folks, I have a doubt, wich language was apt coded into?
<ShadowRage> god damn
<andrewski> ShadowRage: i would generally recommend anything xine-based; i've liked it much better than mplayer.
<ShadowRage> why is zsnes for warty so old?
<ShadowRage> 1.3.0?
* Nalioth is in Hell.  PPC sound support sux hard (beats a Dyson vacuum)
<geneo93> ShadowRage:  warty is old
<ShadowRage> back in 2002 mandrake came with 1.36
<ShadowRage> so wtf
<ShadowRage> warty cant be that old
<ShadowRage> it;d have to be 4 years old
<ShadowRage> oh wait, it is 1.36
<andrewski> lol
<ShadowRage> still, that would make it 3 years old
<ShadowRage> latest zsnes is 1.42
<ShadowRage> meh
<ShadowRage> does anyone know if hoary shipped yet?
<Amaranth> 2 weeks ago
<ShadowRage> through the shipit thing?
<Amaranth> actually, i think 3
<ShadowRage> okay then
<Amaranth> oh
<ShadowRage> I should get mine any day now
<ShadowRage> I live out in california
<Amaranth> i dunno about that
<Amaranth> but it came out 3 weeks ago
<ShadowRage> the cd's shipped 3 weeks ago?
<andrewski> ShadowRage: too bad you couldn't just upgrade over the internet; it'd probably take you longer on 56K than just waiting for your CD....
<geneo93> april 8 was hoary release date
<ShadowRage> yeah
<Amaranth> ha, my warty ones took 3 months and i'm in iowa
<helio7> gbhat: it appears to be working; at least I've gotten further in the process than before with cdrecord via commandline; if it's failing with gui burners, what would you suspect is the difference?
<ShadowRage> took me 2 months to download warty
<Amaranth> so you'll be seeing your hoary CDs around the time breezy is getting usable
<nekohayoo> haha
<ShadowRage> I know people who could download it for me
<andrewski> Amaranth: whence do they ship?
<ShadowRage> but they're afraid it will install linux onto their computers or run a virus
<ShadowRage> >__>
<Amaranth> andrewski: No clue.
<gbhat> helio7, what gui program you using?
<nekohayoo> ShadowRage, not if they don't see you slip in their basement
<helio7> nautilus, gnome-baker, k3b whatever
<andrewski> Amaranth: oh, you made it sound all the more inexplicable since you lived more eastward. :P
<geneo93> helio7:  have you tried gcombust
<ShadowRage> I tell them it wont, and they said "BULLSHIT! IT WILL. THINGS FROM THE INTERNET CAUSE VIRUSES AND SO DO CDS! except from microsoft!"
<helio7> gbhat: gnomebaker looks good; I want the ability to write cd-audio from mp3 files
<ShadowRage> two of the people I know who could do the download for me say that crap
<andrewski> ShadowRage: freakin' ignoramuses.
<helio7> geneo93: no, I haven't
<Amaranth> andrewski: Didn't I talk you you in #pygtk? :)
<gbhat> helio7, in Gnomebaker Preferences does it list your device?
<ShadowRage> and my other aunt and uncle in downey are too far away to simply download and burn a cd
<geneo93> thats my favorater
<nekohayoo> ShadowRage, did you explain that tinfoil hats could do the same as a good firewall/antivirus?
<ShadowRage> no >__>
<GoneBoB> nekohayoo: yes
<nekohayoo> :] 
<helio7> gbhat: yes gnomebaker auto-detects both the cdrw and the dvdrw drives correctly
<geneo93> ShadowRage:  i'm on 28800 3 days tops
<GoneBoB> I have many styles of hat
<ShadowRage> my friend down the street has a dumbass mom who is paranoid as fuck when it comes to the computer, also, she's right, you're wrong, youre never right, only she is.
<andrewski> Amaranth: you're the same Amaranth?  how about that?! :P
<andrewski> Amaranth: i went to the library to check out the O'Reilly book on Python and it's out until next week. :(
<nekohayoo> poor thing.
<ShadowRage> my aunt and uncle in yucaipa dont trust the internet at all.
<gbhat> helio7, what are their IDs?
<ShadowRage> and believe microsoft is the greatest thing since sliced bread
<ShadowRage> because they met bill gates once.
<nekohayoo> and ipod is a dangerous explosive device?
<ShadowRage> and then my grandma's house is in downey
<ShadowRage> so me = fucked.
<gbhat> ShadowRage, no DSL/Cable internet where you live?
<ShadowRage> cable, too expensive
<helio7> dev/hdd and /dev/hdc gbhat
<ShadowRage> DSL, phone company doesn't want to acknowledge we exist on the grid, even though we're well within the limits of DSL
<GoneBoB> how too expensive
<ShadowRage> eg, so they dont have to do anything
<blizah> any way to make irc a registered protocol in firefox?
<ShadowRage> GoneBoB: $90/mo
<ShadowRage> GoneBoB: because you have to get package deals.
<GoneBoB> ouch, most AU is $50-80 /month
<GoneBoB> depends on speed/plan
<nekohayoo> and here it's 29,99 :)
<nekohayoo> (CAD)
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows if it's possible to install Amarok on Hoary, without loading all of KDE?
<GoneBoB> nekohayoo: s/,/./
<Nalioth> fixing to give up this fu**ng endeavor and stay with OSX
<ShadowRage> used to, they did it for $49.99, but then they decided to fuck us good by including it in packaged deals only
<nekohayoo> GoneBoB, baaah..
<rj-_> blizah: i was wondering the same thing earlier today
<ShadowRage> oh and then let's not forget hidden fees
<gbhat> DSL in Houston with SBC Yahoo is 19.99 now
<Absenth> Nalioth, I'm still running OSX on my mac.
<blizah> rj-_, any luck?
<Absenth> Nalioth, I couldn't justify removing a Unix to isntall another *nix.
<heatxsink> so no answers to the iPod over Firewire?
<Nalioth> Absenth, i am dual booting also, but i like the freedom of linux
<GoneBoB> heatxsink: what's the problem?
<sig> I want an iPod
<blizah> anyone know if its possible to get irc to become a registered protocol in firefox?
<gbhat> gotta run
<heatxsink> GoneBoB:  got the modules modprobed into the kernel
<gbhat> bue all
<gbhat> bye
<ShadowRage> I want the creative xen
<heatxsink> iPod is plugged in via firewire
<Nalioth> Absenth, although now that i think about it, between fink and darwinports and my own compiling, there really aint nothin i'm missing
<heatxsink> it's not registering via sbp2
<Absenth> Nalioth, I also like linux quite a bit.  All of my desktops are running it.  I just couldn't justify it on the notebook that's used quite a bit less frequently.  and Fink/darwin port do make OSX a lot more useful.
<djabrail> Koukou....
<heatxsink> GoneBoB:  any ideas?
<andrewski> ShadowRage: sheesh, here's it's only 35.
<rj-_>  I have a question, while using nautilus 2.10.0 when i right click on a file and go to Open With -> Open with other application, I can enter a custom command, but there is no way to delete the command once i add it to the right click menu
<Nalioth> Absenth, does the sound work on your PPC linux?
<GoneBoB> heatxsink: hm
<djabrail> ...
<GoneBoB> heatxsink:do you have sd_mod loaded?
<Absenth> Nalioth, no Linux on Mac Hardware.  all the desktops are X86
<Nalioth> Absenth, ah i see
<Nalioth> i'm running ubuntu on an older white iBook
<XplOzIon> damn are backport repositories slow? taking forever to download anyhthing
<XplOzIon> anything*
<Absenth> Does anyone know if I can install Amarok without installing all of KDE?  and if not, is it sudo apt-get isntall kubuntu to get kde and the required?
<Nalioth> <rant> and its funny cuz there are less combinations of hardware on the PPC side of the house, it should make it easier to code for the platform.  No 89bazillion combinations of hardware like in the x86 world </rant>
<thegreedyturtle> what is amarok?
<thegreedyturtle> if it's an app, it will probably run under gnome, if it's part of kde maybe not
<Absenth> thegreedyturtle, qt based xmms replacement
<Nalioth> Absenth , amarok can be installed w/o the whole of KDE
<XplOzIon> Amarok is a media player right?
<yfir> Absenth: you only need some of the qt libraries that amarok needs (plus a few others) not all of kde
<Absenth> XplOzIon, yes
<Absenth> Thanks guys.
<djabrail> yep
<XplOzIon> nothing like an apt-cache search package =PP
<ShadowRage> meh
<Absenth> XplOzIon, that would require I had more then a passing experiance with the Debian way of doing things.
<XplOzIon> anyone know how to set up a sound theme??
<XplOzIon> :)
<jackmacokc> hello all, i'm having some trouble upgrading my kernel - could anyone help me out?
<Absenth> however, Synaptic is pretty sweet.  it's a total of 15 packages if anyone cares :)
<thegreedyturtle> Absenth: probably...
<andrewski> Amaranth: i meant to ask you a while back; do you know of any good OOP primers on which i could hone my classy craft?
<geneo93> explain jackmacokc
<jackmacokc> when i use apt-get, it tells me "E: Couldn't find package linux-686-smp"
<jackmacokc> am i possibly missing a certain repository?
<sig> jackmacokc: make sure it is the correct spelling: apt-cache search kernel
<geneo93> linux-image
<Nalioth> jackmacokc, how many repositories ya got in yer sources.list?
<Absenth> BRB.
<Amaranth> andrewski: http://hetland.org/python/instant-python and http://hetland.org/python/instant-hacking
<jackmacokc> well i had several i got from ubuntuguide.org, but that wasnt working so i went back to the default 3 and uncommented them
<andrewski> Amaranth: ok, thanks a lot; i'd very much not like to have to wait a week before i can get some more complex things worked out in my program. :P
<geneo93> jackmacokc:  linux-image is what you need
<sig> linux-image-2.6.11-1-686-smp - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<helio7> I'm trying to follow a pointer to a CVS snapshot on the wiki from the forum (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeBaker) I'm not sure what to do with it can anyone guide me?  am I supposed to re-compile gnomebaker?
* Nalioth has added universe and multiverse to his list
<blizah> hrm googling for making irc a registered protocol in firefox and i got nothing helpful'
<XplOzIon> i guess noone know how to set up a sound theme :/
<jackmacokc> geneo93: i'm not seeing a 686 version in the list, theres a 686-smp kernel for hoary isnt there?
<Nalioth> XplOzIon, my poor iBook doesnt play sounds in the first place
<sig> jackmacokc: I just posted it
<sig> linux-image-2.6.11-1-686-smp
<Nalioth> jackmacokc, did you update your apt after your changed em
<XplOzIon> Nalioth, :(
<Absenth> Wheee......  average of 10600fps
<jackmacokc> sig: what does that mean, posted it?
<jackmacokc> nalioth: yes, but just did again
<Nalioth> jackmacokc, means he printed it to channel twice
<andrewski> jackmacokc: sig linux-image-2.6.11-1-686-smp - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.11 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<sig> pasted
<sig> ...
<jackmacokc> ah
<jackmacokc> duh, sorry
<jackmacokc> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.11-1-686-smp
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> whats up
<AvvY> howdy
<jackmacokc> hey
<AvvY> im procastinating
<XplOzIon> sup
* venkman stick swith 2.6.10
<drcodedd2> I need some help
<Absenth> jackmacokc, you "could" try using Synaptic
<Nalioth> jackmacokc, not that its needed (i'm sure) but have you added 'universe' and 'multiverse' to your sources.list?
<drcodedd2> I have download source code
<drcodedd2> didnt find pkg call osst
<drcodedd2> for my tape device
<venkman> for ubuntu, do they only add the debian patches to the kernel, or more?
<Nalioth> drcodedd2, not the dreaded source code
<jackmacokc> nalioth, i'm checking
<Somebody_> Hello
<drcodedd2> can I compile the source code
<niles> hello, I believe I made a mistake with my user settings. I removed administration privileges from my user name.
<drcodedd2> with make and so?
<Nalioth> jackmacokc, i don't think its necessary for your kernel search, but it does give a dumpload more proggys
<Nalioth> drcodedd2, yes you can
<Somebody_> I just apt-get install samba, and I get the following: "Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter".
<Nalioth> drcodedd2, you go! compile your own stuff! wwwoooooo
<Somebody_> The problem is none of my respositories are from CD?
<Nalioth> Somebody_, so insert it, cuz a few of em are on there
<Absenth> drcodedd2, you will need to sudo apt-get install build-essential I believe to install gcc and the like.
<Nalioth> Somebody_, the simplest damned things are on the cd
<Somebody_> Oh, I can't get it from the net? :)
<Somebody_> *:(
<drcodedd2> thanx
<venkman> have they started work on the next release of buntu?
<venkman> ubuntu
<AvvY> yeah
<Nalioth> Somebody_, probably, but it was easier for me to just put the damned cd in
<drcodedd2> I will try to find the pkg
<AvvY> its in testing stages
<drcodedd2> I can take debian pkgs too?
<Somebody_> Haha, yeah problem is I never keep the CDs after installation :S
<Nalioth> Somebody_, while its in the machine, install "CVS" also
<venkman> AvvY, can i change my sources from hoary to that safely?
<niles> How can I set administrative privileges to my user name again. I removed them when attempting to create a root account.
<AvvY> venkman: im not sure. it is due for release in about 6months so id wait till u tried it out, unless u want to be a tester
<niles> Now I cannot access the users and groups
<geneo93> niles:  all you needed to do was sudo passwd root
<niles> I did do that but I still cannot acces the users and groups
<yfir> Somebody_: if you don't want to use the cd packages at all, you can remove the cd from your sources list and those packages will be downloaded instead
<niles> I can su in terminal
<Nalioth> venkman, if you like living dangerously, go ahead
<yfir> venkman: unless you are a tester, it's best to leave breezy alone for a while
<geneo93> niles:  sudo add user
<alyks> my mouse is acting funny
<alyks> when I move it around
<alyks> it sometimes resists
<alyks> or moves very slowly
<geneo93> alyks:  prolly ate some decon
<Absenth> alyks, going to ask a stupid question here, but is it optical, or a ball mouse
<alyks> it's a wireless mx1000 laser mouse
<alyks> fully charged
<Absenth> alyks, I have the same mouse.  is it connected via usb?
<alyks> yeah
<Absenth> alyks, move the reciever away from the monitor, and anything resembling speakers, stereo equipment etc.  hit the connect button on the reciever, wait 5 seconds, then hit connect on the mouse.
<alyks> alright, that seemed to work
* Absenth cheers
<alyks> Thank you very much
<Absenth> no problem.
<alyks> now it's just a bit too sensitive, gotta fix that
<abarbaccia> hey guys - i was using the menu editor, and it made duplicate copies of all the entries i edited...how do i fix this?
<x2comp> can someone tell me how to get into the su?
<abarbaccia> use sude
<abarbaccia> sudo
<abarbaccia> try sudo -s
<aardvark_> type sudo
<x2comp> thanks
<abarbaccia> np
<Absenth> x2comp, http://ubuntuguide.org is your friend.
<abarbaccia> anyone here have problems with the menu - editor?
<x2comp> i couldn't figure it out because in Fedora, it was su
<mcmunt> anyone install rhythmbox 0.8.8 under warty?
<Absenth> x2comp, the root account is disabled by default on ubuntu.  you have to enable it.  the Ubuntu/Debian way of doing things is through sudo.
<venkman> i don't mind my stuff breaking as long as it doesn't stop ssh or firefox :)
<helio7> How does one apply a .deb upgrade to a package?
<x2comp> also, what is the editor?
<abarbaccia> helio7, try just using dpkg -i ???
<nxvl> hi
<Absenth> x2comp, vi, and nano I believe are both installed by default.
<x2comp> i need to get into grub
<nxvl> im having a problem with ubuntu and mi laptop
<nxvl> with de video card
<abarbaccia> x2comp, get "into"  usually you just edit /etc/grub.conf
<aardvark_> whats the problem
<nxvl> y have use debian for a long time
<nxvl> and i have no problems to use mi laptop with proyectors or another monitor
<nxvl> but with ubuntu i just can't
<yfir> nano is default editor i believe. i think i had to install vim myself. emacs might be on there by default too
<Maikeru> Hey everybody. Does anybody understand ubuntu's handelling of network cards? I have a PCMCIA card that is recognized correctly if I type 'cardctl info'.  But I can't use it, it's stuck with the "lo" loop interface thing... ?
<x2comp> i tried emacs, no luck
<Absenth> yfir, I know "vi" works at the command line by default on a hoary install.  it's the only editor I use.
<helio7> abarbaccia: hmm thanks, I got a critical error http://pastebin.ca/10247 peek if you have a second please
<alka_tras1> anyone want to try my wifi-radar deb?
<yfir> Absenth: ok, might be. i installed it back in the early warty days, but perhaps it's deafult on hoary now
<alyks> alright
<alyks> um
<x2comp> i need to edit grub.conf to change the default boot OS to Windows XP, but I can't seem to get into grub.conf to change it
<alyks> how do I make the back/forward buttons work?
<Absenth> yfir, could be :)  I don't think any proper *nix should be without vi :)
<nxvl> does anobody know the problem
<nxvl> ??
<alyks> wait
<yfir> Absenth: i'm with you there :)
<AvvY> ok stop distracting me, i must do some work.
<alyks> found the answer on google
<Absenth> alyks, I have to find that document again, I just reinstalled as well.  Give me a few min.
<abarbaccia> helio7, thats a problem with the package not how you are installing it --- best bet is to try google, also try using the dpkg -u command for upgrade
<Nalioth> alka_tras1, does it run on PPC?
<abarbaccia> x2comp, you should be able to sudo nano /etc/grub.conf
<Absenth> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: ummm, I'm not sure
<helio7> abarbaccia: ok, thanks, I'm at a loss, because cd recording in general has broken in hoary for me, so I don't think it's application-specific
<jb_one> x2comp: once you get grub.conf in the editor, change the "default 0" line to "default 4" , save the file and then reboot.
<Nalioth> alka_tras1, i've been lookin for a wifi stumbler that works for a while
<Absenth> Nalioth, you have an Airport, or airport extreme card?
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: give it a shot http://kazakshan.homeip.net/ubuntu/wifi-radar_1.9.3-2_i386.deb
<alka_tras1> I interested if it will work
<alyks> mx1000 configuration: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<abarbaccia> anyone here use the menu-editor?
<Nalioth> alka_tras1, do you have the source code? i386 won't work for me
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: no, it more of just a hack from a rpm and then repackaged  :)
<Nalioth> alka_tras1, i have the older supportd standard airport card
<Nalioth> ah
* helio7 uses menu-editor
<fejaor> how can I get rid of the annoying message from Firestarter that I don't have enough privileges to start that program??.....this program runs when I start ubuntu
<alyks> brb
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: I don't thing that there is anything that compiles, it just scripts, so I'm guessing that it may still work
<yfir> fejaor: you should run it with root privledges. gksudo Firestarter or something
<x2comp> jb_one, how do i get emacs on here?
<fejaor> Ill try that gksudo
<fejaor> thanks
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: infact if you download the tar file it, you don't compile you just copy the scripts
<jb_one> x2comp: try "sudo apt-get install emacs21*"
<Nalioth> alka_tras1, tar file?
<nnonix> Battery charge monitor never goes above 98% therefore never reporting the battery full. I have been unsucessfull in finding documentation about tweaks or configuration. Anyone point me in the right direction or confirm that its screwed?
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: the source file
<Absenth> horay for writing my letter of resignation on Hoary
<alka_tras1> Nalioth: I'm a little tired and things are coming out funny tonight
<jago> hello, does any one know where i can find a list of ubuntu packages for the apt program
<Nalioth> alka_tras1, well i've found that on the ibook, self compiling is usually the order of the day
<fejaor> It didn't work
<fejaor> same annoying message that I need to have root privileges to start firestarter
<Absenth> jago, the easy way is through Synaptic
<Nalioth> jago, try using synaptic
<jago> waht is synaptic
<jago> sorry kinda new to this
<Absenth> click system, click administration, click synaptic
<Nalioth> a graphical frontend to apt-get
<Absenth> jago, it's a graphical front en..... what he said
<jago> thank you
<fejaor> I tried gksudo and didn't work
<danko123456> youre welcome
<x2comp> jb_one, thanks, that is the one text editor i know how to use
<Absenth> Big kudos to the Ubuntu team for hardware detection.  I remember having a hell of a time getting an Nforce nic working in Forsaken core 2
<Absenth> on Hoary it was configured by default, as was the Marvel gig card.
<x2comp> jb_one, i couldn't find grub.conf, it was menu.lst
<danko123456> theyre good
<fejaor> same annoying message that I need to have root privileges to start firestarter
<heatxsink> apt-get install emacs
<fejaor> I tried gksudo and didn't work
<danko123456> infirestarter, eh?
<heatxsink> fejaor:  what is firestarter?
<danko123456> tryimg to get it goong?
<danko123456> firewall
<yfir> heatxsink: a front end to iptables i believe
<Absenth> firestarter = the firewall software in synaptic for ubuntu
<jb_one> x2comp: gack. you're right. sorry. recent convert from Fedora here.
<heatxsink> sweet
<x2comp> does anyone know if i can install certain windows programs?
<Absenth> x2comp, which windows programs.
<danko123456> try wine x2comp
<x2comp> same, just wiped out fedora to install ubuntu
<danko123456> fejaor:
<danko123456> where did you get to?
<yfir> fejaor: what exactly did you try? did you kill firestarter and then type 'gksudo firestarter' in a terminal?
<fejaor> heatxsink, the firewall for ubuntu
<Nalioth> x2comp, but not on a PPC machine
<Absenth> x2comp, wine works for several, or if you're willing to spend $39 for crossover office, I think it's worth every penny,.
<Nalioth> x2comp, Congratulations!
<fejaor> yf
<heatxsink> thanks all
<Nalioth> Absenth, do you have to pay for the source code?
<danko123456> you have it installed, and you cant get it to inhitialize hey?
<Nalioth> Absenth, you used to be able to get the source code for free
<yfir> fejaor: are you currently logged into a sudoer account?
<jb_one> x2comp: i was tired of the bulk and frenetic pace of fedora.
<fejaor> yfir, I change the command on the preference, sessions, startup programs to gksudo firestarter....and logout
<Absenth> Nalioth, you can't get all of it without paying, they include several propriatary parts.
<jb_one> x2comp: so i put ubuntu on an old 4 gig drive and started installing to taste.
<jb_one> x2comp: still have 25% of the drive left.
<stevenj> is anyone here using the Milk 2.1 theme?
<yfir> oh... I see. that's more complicated if you want it to start at startup
<x2comp> jb_one, i was a total noob and just felt that fedora was too slow, and it needed too many updates. Ubuntu seems to be faster and less needy :)
<danko123456> what error do you get, fejaor??
<danko123456> wow
<danko123456> chinese simbol
<Absenth> x2comp, I've been a redhat/clones guy since 5.2  Been using ubuntu for about a month now, and won't go back if I can avoid it.
<fejaor> danko123456, when I start ubuntu I get the error that I don't have root privileges to start Firestarter
<danko123456> ok
<danko123456> I get a diff one.
<Nalioth> Absenth, no sh*t?! gpl cheating bastards
<danko123456> I get that my eth0 is not ready
<x2comp> jb_one, i had just bought a 160gb hdd, and had my old 40gb lying around with no use so I installed linux onto it
<danko123456> I can start firestarter, though
<danko123456> start tha firahstartah
<danko123456> :))
<x2comp> jb_one, I like the ease of use of linux, but what is the advantage over windows?
<danko123456> C:)
<danko123456> it is difference....
<Nalioth> i'm happy you guys have escaped from RPM hell
<jb_one> x2comp: just keep using linux for a while and that question will be answered for you.
<danko123456> not just advantage
<fejaor> danko123456, well...i can't started without that annoying message
<heatxsink> haha
<heatxsink> RPM HELL
<heatxsink> haha
<Nalioth> not even YUM could get me to like it
<x2comp> jb_one, except for no viruses, no spyware, no major bugs
<x2comp> jb_one what else is there?
<danko123456> you know,
<Absenth> x2comp, imho, Windows is super easy to setup, and it's performance/stability degrades over the next 3 months -> 12 months.
<danko123456> It runs different.
<danko123456> I mean...do you have a ftp, ssh, and web server running now, x2comp?
<alka_tras1> Absenth: yep
<Absenth> x2comp, linux takes longer to get configured the way you want it, but it's performance/stability seem to stay pretty constant after that point.
<x2comp> no
<danko123456> well...
<danko123456> get those babies running:)
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> serious...I mean, what did you get the Linux for?
<x2comp> danko123456, no server or anything...yet
<Absenth> x2comp, we have 9 servers running deadrat 8.0 at work, that each have over 200 days of uptime, with over 45 users on each of them.
<jago> can i add debian testing to my souce list or will it corrupt my system
<alka_tras1> x2comp:  I'll be back I need to defag my computer again  :)
<danko123456> You dont need a removable media anymore...
<heatxsink> damn..
<Nalioth> x2comp, this is true. linux is more diffecult to get set up, but once you do get it the way you like, it never is a problem after that
<danko123456> a true multi user...blah blah
<danko123456> x2comp: DOWNLOAD A linux ina nutshell book.
<Absenth> alka_tras1, defrag again?  how about remove the 350mb of spyware/adware/malware
<danko123456> Read the intro...
<Nalioth> jago, i recommend just adding universe and multiverse
<danko123456> It can be a prob...
<Nalioth> jago adding debian anything could break ya
<x2comp> I am getting a new amd64 system soon, and my old sempron system willl be turned into a server then. I am testing linux out in the mean time
<jago> i am sorry but "what "
<Absenth> and don't think of me as a linux zealot.  at work I support 350 windows 2000 workstations.
<alka_tras1> Absenth: it sure really slow, I think that I need a new computer
<danko123456> well...run a server now,...its just a program...
<danko123456> Run all of them, its awesome...
<x2comp> alka_tras1, what are your system specs?
<danko123456> I have my site..
<yfir> well for server os you want freeBSD of course.. *ducks*
<Nalioth> anyone got the wiki page for multiverse and universe?
<danko123456> on my ISPs home page, I have a redirect to my comp...
<pixil9> yfir: agreed.
<Absenth> if you all wanna try something REALLY interesting, check out LTSP :)
<danko123456> I always know which IP I am, and use my comp when I am not here...
<Absenth> www.ltsp.org,  also #ltsp on this server.
<blizah> any gui in ubuntu for unraring a RAR archive?
<alka_tras1> amd mobile 2600 512meg mem - 128nvidia  // nothing too fancy
<danko123456> You know, whats really the advantage of Windows, x2comp?
<danko123456> nothing, does the same thing...
<Nalioth> blizah, ark?
<danko123456> Just Linux has so much more open hands.
<pixil9> blizah: just apt-get install rar.. then rar x <file>
<x2comp> more programs and that's about it, danko123456
<danko123456> Anything you want to install, its in your repos.
<yfir> blizah: there is an unrar package availabe in multiverse/universe repositories
<Nalioth> pixil9, there are two candidates for rar
<alka_tras1> blizah: yep file-roller, if it doesn't work then install the rar package sudo apt-get install rar  :)
<danko123456> not really more programs?
<danko123456> Think programs...
<Absenth> x2comp, linux has more programs?  that's about right.
<danko123456> does it have a shell
<danko123456> ?
<danko123456> no...
<danko123456> so...
<pixil9> Nalioth, yes and unrar is borked.
<danko123456> I mean, thats a big program right there...its a Unix, dude.
<x2comp> i probably will never give up windows entirely, mainly because I have used it for so many years. Plus I am becoming a gamer
<danko123456> Try it out..
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> Awesome, may your gaming...haha.
<x2comp> can you install doom3 onto linux?
<alka_tras1> yes
<yfir> x2comp: yes
<blizah> file roller says archive type not supported
<Absenth> x2comp, for games there's Cedega.  It works for most the games I play,  Including World of Warcraft, Half Life 2, and Star Wars Galaxies.
<danko123456> Anyhow...you want a book on Linux hist?
<Nalioth> x2comp, can you say Cedega?
<Absenth> x2comp, with Cedega you can.
<danko123456> right.
<Absenth> x2comp, www.transgaming.com
<Absenth> also #cedega on this server
<x2comp> where do i get cedega?
<danko123456> awesome...I dont even know 1/10 programs...
<danko123456> there has to be more for linux...
<danko123456> try your repo, synaptic.
<Absenth> danko123456, open synaptic, after adding universe and multiverse.
<Absenth> it's insane.
<yfir> i thought there was a native linux doom3 ? wasn't that big news at one point? (not a gamer)
<danko123456> haha
<Nalioth> mega-insane
<Nalioth> especially for you guys running x86 hardware
<danko123456> Nalioth: PPC?
<Absenth> After that......  our friends sourceforge.net covers most everything else.
* Nalioth is a red-headed-stepchild with his ibook
<danko123456> right...
<blizah> so "unrar filename" in a terminal should unrar the archive?
<x2comp> i can't wait to get my AMD64 system. It is going to be so freakin' sweet
<danko123456> I dont even run my windows with anything thats not open sourcve...
<pixil9> blizah: unrar is a piece of shit. get rar.
<Nalioth> blizah, ask the "man" about unrar
<danko123456> THe game I have is 10-12 yrs old...:)
<jago> will breezy work.
<danko123456> 23:58:43) x2comp: i can't wait to get my AMD64 system. It is going to be so freakin' sweet
<danko123456> awesome.
<stevenj> I am trying to make open office 1.1 (hoary release) use its on native theme not the gnome theme I use-is this possible and how? Thanks!
<Absenth> x2comp, I almost picked up an Amd64 3000+ last weekend.  Decided to replace my nforce2 board, and hold out for cheep dual cores
<x2comp> go to newegg.com, and look in the shared wishlists, search for "If I had the money..." it's the newer one, made in april
<danko123456> Nalioth: stepchild of whom?
<pixil9> I'm waiting for a 5000+
<pixil9> and i'm in
<danko123456> the person that got you the iBook?
<yfir> haha
<danko123456> i have a 12"
<Absenth> I'd settle for a ~$200 3ghz dual core intel
<x2comp> i want the 4000+, that should plenty fo rme
<danko123456> not dick, foolz
<danko123456> iBook.
<Absenth> 2 weeks to start my new job.  bye bye Network Engineer, Hello Network Administrator.
<danko123456> stevenj: what wm are you running it in?
<danko123456> I mean, that may make a diff...
<x2comp> my cpu is gonna cost about $600-$800
<Absenth> in a mixed windows / unix (aix / openBSD) network
<blizah> pixil9 is rar a gui?
<dts> can i somehow dim my laptop background
<jubei> How can I check the version of Xorg that I am running?
<danko123456> blizah: yeah
<thegreedyturtle> I'd settle for a version of openMosix that works on the 2.6.x kernel
<x2comp> then i am going to get a thermal electric cooling system, and overclock that sucker
<danko123456> jubei: where did you look?
<danko123456> I( have to clean out my computer fan...
<jubei> danko123456: I have no idea where to look
<x2comp> i might settle for water cooling though
<blizah> danko123456, k ive installed rar...how would i lanuch it...type rar in run program and nothing
* Absenth comes from the old school of overclocking.....  the one where you buy a cheep processor, and overclock it to Expensive processor rates.
<danko123456> cd /etc/x11
<blizah> k
<dts> thegreedyturtle, is there open mosix on ubuntu
<danko123456> how about the shell...try it in bash
<ian> Absenth: you mean like 4 years ago..? :)
<danko123456> its a rar extracting program...
<danko123456> blizah: man rar
<stevenj> danko123456, milk 2.1
<Absenth> ian,  heh,  I've been overclocking since my first 486
<jubei> danko123456: having a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<danko123456> is that a wm?
<danko123456> or just a gnome theme
<ryman> hi guys
* x2comp tried overclocking cheap procesor to expensive one, but system became unstable from too much overclocking
<danko123456> jubei: whhyy, whats there?
<alka_tras1> a great game that I just install on linux is called Savage and it's free!  check it out http://home.ripway.com/2005-1/248022/Savage.html
<Absenth> ian, that's probibly also why I'm still running a 2400+  Can't bring myself to pay >$150 for less then 20% boost in realworld applications.
<stevenj> danko123456, there are some little problems so I figured maybe I could use open office native theme and that would solve it
<danko123456> oveerclockingC:)
<geneo93> i'm ocing dually
* x2comp prefers to buy expensive processor, then overclocking it to even more expensive processor rates
<danko123456> whats a theme, just the gnome thing>?
<jubei> danko123456: first lin in that log is X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-7 20050329182042 root@)
<danko123456> like
<ian> Absenth: are you a gamer?
<Absenth> ian, yes.
<danko123456> ok, so is that it?
<danko123456> jubei: ?
<ian> Absenth: ah.  I'm not, anymore, and all I want is a CPU that doesn't run hot or kill a battery too fast :)
<jubei> danko123456: Does the ubuntu compliation of Xorg have the evdev patches listed here http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=46 ?
<danko123456> who knows tahat?
<pixil9> Anyone know of a CGI thumbnail maker/viewer for a webpage?
<jubei> Anyone?
<x2comp> i push my 2400+ to the limit without overclocking it
<XTCboarder> /dev/scd0 << are those (scd*) the scsi devices?
<danko123456> I wouldnt think so,,,maybe at some other time....
<Absenth> ian,  That I understand completely.  to the level that I set up a Pentium II 233 with 256mb of ram for general use (openoffice, firefox, mail)  it's the only computer I leave turned on for any length of time that isn't my 12" G4 ibook.
<Nalioth> blizah, like danko123456 sez..ask the "man" about unrar or rar or anything
<jubei> danko123456 ok, so can I get the ubuntu xorg source and apply the patches myself?
<XTCboarder> /dev/scd0 << are those (scd*) the scsi devices? someone knows?
<ian> when I click Places or System the text is highlighted, but it doesn't turn white like the "Applications" text does!
<x2comp> i run multiple resource hogging programs at once, like doom 3 and a few other programs simultaneously, and my processor gets up to 55 degrees C in no time
<Absenth> ian, it's great, If I leave the amd turned on for any length of time, my office goes to about 22C, if I fire up a game, it easily hits 26C after about 35/40 min
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> jubei: I wouldnt do it
<jago> will it hurt my system if i add breezy to my source list
<danko123456> you maybe could
<x2comp> i have to take breaks from doom 3 to let my cpu cool down again
<x2comp> i really need a water colling system
<Nalioth> jago if you like living dangerously, go ahead
<danko123456> it will upgrade, jago
<yfir> jago: it could. why do you want to?
<jubei> danko123456, why wouldnt you do it?
<Nalioth> jago if you do, you can label yourself "test subject"
<danko123456> I dont do that...
<danko123456> Ubuntu does it for me...
<ian> could you guys test that?  is your "Places" and "System" text white when selected?
<danko123456> I reinstall...like windoows.
<geneo93> you prolly want unrar-nonfree
<Absenth> x2comp, running my 2400+ at 11/200 (simple 200mhz overclock) but the memory timings are 1:1
<jago> i am looking to get more package options.
<danko123456> yes...
<danko123456> it depends on the theme...
<danko123456> iam
<danko123456> ian
<Nalioth> jago enable "multiverse"and "universe" in your apt
<Burgundavia> jago, yes
<yfir> jago: breezy should be considered for testers only at this point. go ahead if you wish, but...
<Burgundavia> yfir, breezy is mostly broken at this point
<x2comp> absenth, my 2400+ is a sempron running at 1.667 normally
<ian> danko123456: but why would Applications go white but not the other two?
<jago> how do i enable multiverse and universe
<danko123456> jago: it will upgrade your system to breezey, is basically it.
<x2comp> i didn't think you could overclock that much
<Burgundavia> ian, that is an old bug that should be fixed
<danko123456> It is in development.
<Burgundavia> ian, assuming you have the default them
<Nalioth> Burgundavia, thought breezy was mostly hoary at this point, lol
<danko123456> ian: they are all white,  under brown by default.
<danko123456> gnome.
<Absenth> isn't Breezy adding that system from IBM to help prevent buffer overflows?
<Burgundavia> Nalioth, hoary + debian sid sync
<Absenth> or did I read about that somewhere else.
<Nalioth> twas a joke, Burgundavia
<x2comp> absenth, i tried overclocking the FSB from 166 to 170, but the system became unstable. it kept restarting itself
<Nalioth> i think a nice older dual proc system would fit the bill
<Absenth> x2comp, yeah, I only got mine to 200 from 133 because I reduced the multiplier from 15 to 11
<Burgundavia> ian, that bug was fixed int eh 2.9 development process. It may be an artifact of upgrading
<blizah> hrm sry if im a little slow...says i need to start from a previous volume
<blizah> im starting at r00
<Absenth> alright I've got work in the AM, so I'm going to call it a night.
<Absenth> see everyone later.
<blizah> ah nvm im missing the .rar
<x2comp> absenth, explain this multiplyer to me. I am new to overclocking
* AvvY downloads the linux version of Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<Absenth> x2comp, time to crack open google, and do some research.  Start with www.overclockers.com  later all.
<x2comp> c-y'all
<danko123456> ok, go overclock now...
<danko123456> C:)
<danko123456> wolfenstein...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> awesome.
<danko123456> k, good night.
<danko123456> for now.
<thegreedyturtle> Hey all, I need some feedback. I just posted up a big ol' thing on the Ubuntu Wiki, and I'd like to know what people think about it. It's at : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuHowsCome
<Burgundavia> thegreedyturtle, nice work, but I am little skeptical that it is actually useful
<Burgundavia> thegreedyturtle, join me at #ubuntu-doc
<blizah> k tnx guys...sry for the trouble
<blizah> now if i could only get irc to be a registered protocol in mozilla
<Skif> Okay, I haven't tried this in a while, so maybe I missed when it changed, but now when I plug in a USB storage device, it doesn't automatically mount anymore.
<Skif> Is there something I missed in an upgrade where I should have fixed this?
<Nalioth> thegreedyturtle, from a quick glance it looks like an interesting read
<Nalioth> thegreedyturtle, where do i send my suggestions for PPC improvements?
<flames> hello, i install samba: sudo apt-get install samba, but i get this error:
<flames> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/rc3.d/S91samba is not a link to ../init.d/samba
<flames>  * Starting Samba daemons..                                              [fail] 
<srid> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<srid>   abiword-plugins: Depends: libwpd7 but it is not installable
<XplOzIon> is there any HOWTO: set sound themes???
<srid> actually, libwpd8 is installed
<boredofthesane> hello, I have a question involving enabling dma access on my cdrom drive, what are the correct modules I need to have loaded for this to work?
<Burgundavia> boredofthesane, should just work
<Burgundavia> boredofthesane, the modules you need should already be loaded
<imaek> Does anyone know how to unrar seperated rar files (like .rar,.r00,.r01,etc)?
<flames> how can i start samba?
<imaek> In ubuntu*?
<Nalioth> imaek, yes. start at the .rar
<imaek> Erm, it doesn't do anything.
<Nalioth> imaek, no errors?
<imaek> erm
<imaek> well
<boredofthesane> anybody know about enabling dma?
<imaek> I don't know how to unrar?
<Nalioth> imaek, do you have unrar installed?
<imaek> No.
<thegreedyturtle> Nalioth: it's at the bottom of the doc
<Nalioth> imaek well then thats a good start
<imaek> Package unrar has no installation candadate
<Nalioth> thegreedyturtle, thx
<b2s> boredofthesane: you use hdparm (permanent settings in /etc/hdparm.conf)
<felipe__> hello. i need help on "menuing" apps on ubuntu
<felipe__> please
<Nalioth> imaek, when you get unrar installed, come back for step two
<imaek> Okay
<boredofthesane> b2s: yeah I've tried that, it fails
<b2s> boredofthesane: what do you mean hdparm fails?
<cyphase> hello world
<Jeezis> i have a question concerning my wireless connection
<yfir> imaek - if it's an archive made with rar 3.0 you'll want the package unrar-nonfree, not unrar
<imaek> Nalioth, it's installed.
<boredofthesane> b2s:boredofthesane@bored:~$ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<boredofthesane> /dev/hda:
<boredofthesane>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<boredofthesane>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<boredofthesane>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<imaek> ok
<Nalioth> imaek, open a terminal and get into the directory your rars are in
<boredofthesane> b2s: any idea, or am I screwed?
<Jeezis> i'm using kwifimanager, and it has the mac of the router, it's on the right channel and it shows the right connection speed
<cyphase> what do you guys think about the idea of creating a python module for the linux kernel to speed up preformance?
<imaek> Nalioth: Can you hang on a sec
<Jeezis> but it says the local ip is unavailable
<jb_one> bored: did you check "sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda" to see if it is DMA capable?
<Jeezis> could this be because i'm also connected using my ethernet adapter right now also
<boredofthesane> jb_one: boredofthesane@bored:~$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda
<boredofthesane> /dev/hda:
<boredofthesane> ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media
<boredofthesane>         Model Number:       LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S
<boredofthesane>         Serial Number:
<boredofthesane>         Firmware Revision:  BPSA
<boredofthesane> Standards:
<boredofthesane>         Used: ATAPI for CD-ROMs, SFF-8020i, r2.5
<boredofthesane>         Supported: CD-ROM ATAPI-2
<boredofthesane> Configuration:
<boredofthesane>         DRQ response: 50us.
<boredofthesane>         Packet size: 12 bytes
<boredofthesane> Capabilities:
<boredofthesane>         LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)
<boredofthesane>         DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4
<boredofthesane>              Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns
<boredofthesane>         PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<boredofthesane>              Cycle time: no flow control=227ns  IORDY flow control=120ns
<yfir> could you post things like that in #flood please
<boredofthesane> sorry
<Skif> So is Ubuntu not automounting USB drives, or am I supposed to install/configure autofs myself?
<b2s> boredofthesane: or paste on pastebin.com or pastebin.ca or whatever
<boredofthesane> sorry, didn't know it wasn't allowed
<dr_willis> Skif,  Hmm - its automounting mine.
<dr_willis> Skif,  it does seem flakey at times. if you try to outsmart it.  -
<Skif> dr_willis: it used to mine, as well, but that was several weeks ago, and I've updated several times.
<pixil9> fuck i need a good cgi web album
<Skif> Interestingly, /var/log/syslog doesn't print a scsi device name when I insert it, just this (only 3 lines):
<Skif> Apr 24 23:20:26 localhost kernel:   Vendor: TOSHIBA   Model: MK4025GAS         Rev: KA10
<Skif> Apr 24 23:20:26 localhost kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<Skif> Apr 24 23:20:26 localhost kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete
<ironcitadel> Hi, y'all.
<danko123456> how do you search for torrent files anyhow?
<xon> I have a process that is out of control, can anyone tell me what "nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3" reffers to?
* Jeezis heads to bed to deal with this problem later
<Skif> dr_willis: do you have autofs installed?
<danko123456> no problerm, jeezis
<ironcitadel> Unless I missed something critical, I just installed Ubuntu without it asking me for a root password.
<Seveas> ironcitadel, true
<xon> iron you missed nothing
<Seveas> ironcitadel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ironcitadel> Whew!
<Jeezis> danko123456: can you help?
* Skif wonders if it somehow got uninstalled during an upgrade...
<danko123456> no
<ironcitadel> Now the question is, "What is the root password?"
<Nalioth> danko123456, go ask uncle google for torrentx
<danko123456> I just meant, no problem.
<Jeezis> danko123456: ah, sorry :-p
<Seveas> ironcitadel, read the link i gave you
<boredofthesane> well, does anybody have an idea about the dma thing?
<yfir> ironcitadel: there isn't one. everything is done with sudo
<Seveas> there is no root password :)
<ironcitadel> Thanks
<danko123456> I will
<danko123456> Nalioth:
<danko123456> google.ca
<dr_willis> Skif,  autofs does NOT seem to be installed on this system.
<xon> Does anyone know what process "nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3" is?
<Nalioth> ironcitadel, ubuntu does everything via sudo
<danko123456> Nalioth: uncle google says there are many search results.
<danko123456> :)
<Nalioth> ironcitadel, for increased safety from the inadverdant "rm"
<Seveas> xon, that is nautilus as desktop
<Skif> well, drat.  What is supposed to be automounting USB drives, then?
<danko123456> xon: dude...is it a window>
<yfir> xon: it's a nautilus window
<Seveas> Skif, pmount
<Seveas> yfir, it is not a window :)
<xon> any way to tell which nautilus window is going wacko?
<Seveas> it is the desktop
<xon> or is there a solution without reboot gnome?
<dr_willis> Skif,  well - my drive dosent ecxactly automount from the kernel. i powered up the usb drive went to media:/sdg1  which had just poped up the icon for the drive.. click and its mounted.
<danko123456> can you force quit it?
<yfir> right, desktop
<Seveas> xon, kill & restart it
<dr_willis> Skif,  so in my case it seems that KDE was seeing/mounting the thing.
<blizah> can gnome backer burn dvd images?
<xon> so issue a kill pid?
<Skif> dr_willis: I don't even get that, though-- I plug in the drive, and then... nothing
<JaZy15> hey guys how can i change the icons that gnome uses
<danko123456> blizah: have you tried?
<Seveas> xon, yes, and then start again with the same parameters
<dr_willis> Skif,  check ya dmesg messages? see if its even seen
<JaZy15> i've gone to syn and downloaded the different gnome icons
<JaZy15> but i'm not seeing were to change them
<blizah> well i got it open all i see is cdr image...it failed
<blizah> err cd image
<Skif> dr_willis: er, I pasted them a bit ago.  I can repaste if your scrollback doesn't have it.
<AvvY> how often does the linux kernel get updated?
<boredofthesane> anybody have experience enabling dma access on a cdrom drive?
<xon> Seveas whats the command to start it?
<Skif> dr_willis: it seems like the kernel is noticing it, but not assigning it a sdX device.
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#gnomebaker
<Seveas> nautilus --no-defaault-window etc.... exactly as it was in ps
<danko123456> every so often...
* Seveas off
<danko123456> :p
<xon> Seveas, thanks
<xon> This beast of a channel does prove its use from time to time ;)
<danko123456> beast channel
<blizah> danko123456, i just read the lgo of the failure in gnome baker..doesnt support dvd burning or something...any other programs in ubuntu i could try?
<Nalioth> some of us resemble that remark
<danko123456> yeah,,,
<jb_one> bored: if you are still here, try going to: http://forum.cdfreaks.com/lite/f-44.html
<danko123456> nautilus:///burn..?
<danko123456> was it?
<danko123456>  nautilus burn:///
<danko123456> drag and drop vuilt in goodness.
<danko123456> b
<blizah> how would i do images?
<blizah> same?
<danko123456> image files?
<blizah> yea
<Nalioth> enough of these beastly neighbors
<danko123456> like which?
<danko123456> .iso?
<Nalioth> y'all be good
<danko123456> Nalioth: dude?
<XTCboarder> !
<blizah> erm .iso
<boredofthesane> is my motherboard not supported if its giving me dma errors?
<XTCboarder> anybody had trouble with sounds within the flash mozilla plugin?
<XTCboarder> i hear nothing
<AvvY> i couldnt even get it to install
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<jb_one> bored: likley more of a mismatch of the CD firmware and the linux kernel DMA. You could try upgrading the CD firmware
<blizah> but what if i want to burn?.. :D
<nxvl> hi
<blizah> im just trying to make your life more diff. danko
<danko123456> AvvY: install what?
<danko123456> not difficult...
<danko123456> at least were conversating..
<danko123456> :)_
<blizah> hehe
<danko123456> Not sure..
<blizah> k
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> How I can find if my tape work ?
<boredofthesane> jb_one: ok, thanks
<AvvY> dankol23456:the mozilla flash plugin. - amongst others. i cant get lots of things to install, even if i follow the guides at ubuntuguide.org
<danko123456> hehe
<danko123456> drcodedd2: awesome
<nxvl> how could i change mi system from xorg to xfree without remuving ubuntu-desktop
<drcodedd2> I get this message
<drcodedd2> osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.1
<drcodedd2> osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.70 2003/12/23 14:22:12 wriede Exp $
<drcodedd2> osst :I: Attached OnStream DI-30 tape at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0 as osst0
<danko123456> on a PC?
<drcodedd2> when I try mt -f /dev/osst0 status
<drcodedd2> I get no file
<danko123456> is it shown anywhere?
<Skif> hrm, this looks suspicious-- usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<danko123456> well, settle it.
<XTCboarder> !dixed it
<danko123456> i dont have any storage media like that that I carry around.
* Skif goes into convulsions from the sheer hilarity
<danko123456> I ftp.
<Skif> danko123456: kinda hard to ftp to an MP3 player...
<drcodedd2> how I can check tape status?
<drcodedd2> mt ?
<danko123456> not easty
<KarlosII> rotflol
<Skif> oh, nevermind, that was irrelevant
* Skif missed the "usb-storage: device scan complete" message in the spew of dhcp requests for invalid eth devices
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant run the latest smp kernel + a gui :(
<danko123456> Skif: good stuff.
<Skif> So the kernel is finding and identifying the device... why isn't it giving it a device :-P
<blizah> danko123456, only way i see out is to emulate some program through wine to do my bidding :D
<blizah> guess that should be :(
<drcodedd2> in redhat there is /etc/rc.local what is in ubnutu?
<guruff> hello, should i leave cron and atd running in the background - why i need those ?
<AvvY> how would i go about installing a game - Wolfensetin Enemy Territory - from a file that ends with .run?
<Skif> guruff: they run system processes in the background for you.  You shouldn't touch them.
<guruff> Skif; what processes for example ?
<xon> AvvY,  There is a great howto Enemy Territory in the forums
<xon> ubuntuforums.org
<AvvY> xon: thanx :)
<xon> Avvy when I installed last week the latest version was 2.60
<AvvY> the latest verion i could find for linux was 2.56
<guruff> :) anyhow
<felipe__> help!! how can i get superuser abilities without loging in as root?
<xon> felipe__, use sudo
<Skif> guruff: um, it rotates logfiles, so you can more easily find recent log entries, it updates the disk cache so that 'locate' works reasonably well, that sort of thing
<gabaug> I'm getting: "kernel: psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 4 bytes away" very frequently in my /var/log/messages, and my computer is temporarily freezing up often in conjunction with that msg (along w/ a few more log lines)
<Raskall> g'mornin. I'll start the day with an easy one: how do I prevent modules from loading during boot?
<AvvY> xon: wow, its that simple? excellent!
<felipe__> xon: yeah, i know, but i mean, i want to be able to create folders without using a terminal
<Skif> if you have a database server installed, they might run some maintenance processes now and again to keep it running efficiently
<felipe__> can that be done?
<Raskall> the orinoco-driver is buggy with my intersil adapter, so I want to stop oronico from loading and use ndiswrapper instead
<xon> AvvY, http://www.3ddownloads.com/Action/Wolfenstein%20Enemy%20Territory/Full%20Game/et-linux-2.60.x86.run#
<AvvY> xon: will it matter? im already 75% done installing
<AvvY> s/installing/downloading
<xon> AvvY,  I do not know
<xon> I have no idea as There's a bug in X / nvidia/firefox that keeps me from having renderaccel on thus making the game hard to play ;)
<xon> Speaking of which does anyone else have system hangs with renderaccel = true when using firefox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you change the default compiler? i need to change it from gcc4 to gcc3.3
<xon> I searched bugzilla but couldnt find that specific bug in there
<dr_willis> Hmm. I dont have renderaccel enabled.
<chaitatp> can i ask about jsp?
<AvvY> xon: i found the 2.60 linux patch, which is only 8mb, so ill use that after i install
<xon> good
<jubei> Why dont I have an eventX for mouse in /dev/input/ ?
<xon> chaitatp, You can ask, whether or not you get an answer is another question
<popobsd> hi, what is the best tools to monitor the traffic of using iptables as a gateway ?
<AvvY> xon: i just realised that i am downloading the 260 version - i forgot i was downloading from a different server!
<ryoohki> how do i recompile from source, ala make world?
<chaitatp> xon, thanks.   does jsp runtime contain a class to create a wyswyg or rich text editor (web based)?
<xon> chaitatp, Beats me
<chaitatp> xon, T_T
<Enkidu> I have tried every which way to fix sound but i still cant, can anyone help me?
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody know how to setup spellcheck in OpenOffice?  for some reason it's not setting up
<Kamping_Kaiser> abarbaccia. what do you mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> "its not setting up"
<abarbaccia> I am purposely spelling words wrong and for some reason the spell check is not finiding them
<visor> abarbaccia: there is a opencalc file in oo.org wich takes care of installing those things (it has macros on it so its kind of graphical) if the default install doesnt work
<abarbaccia> i have aspell along with my dict installed - and its odd because under tools, options, languages, there is nothign under writing aids
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it set to check as you type?
<abarbaccia> yes, but its not
<Kamping_Kaiser> in 1.1.3 its a little abc on the side
<abarbaccia> and it doesnt work when you click the button either
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<ryoohki> is there a way to "make world"?  remake everything from sources?
<pixil9> ryoohki, Go play with freebsd
<revelater> hey all!!!
<beh> ok can someone tell me what i need to install so that it wont have problems finding this file? I get this message  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi rev
<revelater> i got a big Q, i was trying to install a windows program, and it messed up my screena little, looks like the gamma is up WAY to high, is there anyway to fix it without restarting x?
<drcodedd2> where do I find moduls
<drcodedd2> modprobe , when I bot up
<FeJaOr> I have this annoying message at the startup: "Insufficient Privileges. You must have root user privileges to use Firestarter".....how can I get rid of that without changing my starting applications??
<jubei> revelatoer: will the command xgamma help?
<chx_> hi there
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, you running hoary or warty?
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, I think im running hoary
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, not sure though :)
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, I think the version in hoary should be fixed to use sudo
<chx_> apt-cache search libavcodec finds libavcodec-dev but not the library itself. what should I add to my apt sources? I already have universe and multiverse. I run Hoary.
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, anyway open /usr/applications/firestarter.desktop
<pixil9> chx_, apt-get install mplayer-custom
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, and confirm that the command to run is 'gksudo firestarter'
<donjohnson> hi all
<Skif> Okay, this must just not be my night.  I'm trying to file a bug on linux-image-2.6.10-5-686, and bugzilla keeps telling me " You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess."
<chx_> pixil9: thx
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, I can't open the file from the terminal
<donjohnson> can some one tell me how to connect internet on live cd
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, sudo /usr/applications/firestarter.desktop
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, run 'gksudo gedit'
<Skif> Can anyone else confirm that it doesn't appear on the list of packages to file bugs on before I file a bug on bugzilla? :-)
<Burgundavia> and edit it with gedit
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, sudo: /usr/applications/firestarter.desktop: command not found
<chx_> pixil9:  mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not installable
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, that is a file you need to open
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, and edit
<chx_> pixil9: Package libavcodec2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<abarbaccia> visor, Kamping_Kaiser this is really odd, but by reinstalling all the dictionary packages, it suddenly worked - i had uninstalled openoffice, then reinstalled, maybe it didnt set up some paths right, or something of the like
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, I have a blank document
<Kamping_Kaiser> abarbaccia, did you just reinstall the same version?
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, huh?
<visor> abarbaccia: yeah, maybe you did not had the dictionaries installed
<donjohnson> how i get onlind warty live cd tnx
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, sorry /usr/share/applications/firestarter.desktiop
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia,  gksudo gedit /usr/applications/firestarter.desktop and I got a clean file
<Kamping_Kaiser> strange.
<FeJaOr> ok
<pixil9> chx_: do you have deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main ?
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, again....blank document
<donjohnson> help
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, did you correct my typo? desktop not desktiop
<chx_> pixil9: your advice is sound but every advice creates a more interesting error.. The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<FeJaOr> yes
<FeJaOr> and again blank
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, hunt around in that directory
<Burgundavia> FeJaOr, it should be there
<metalkaos> anyone have experience with kerberos?
<chx_> pixil9: OK found it... installing.
<donjohnson> need infi get online warty live cd
<pixil9> not biggy.. just not verified ubuntu shit
<pixil9> no*
<pixil9> sarge stuff works tho :P
<beh> can someone tell me how to change the size of the fonts in AIM
<beh> the fonts are huge
<FeJaOr> Burgundavia, is not there....
<donjohnson> can some one tell me how get online warty live cd
<spreda>  konq, t'bird and xchat on new kubuntu box won't go on internet via e-smith server, but ping works and this warty box is on via server. gateway is in /etc/network/interfaces. old lappy will work on same cat.5 cable, so its' in the k box somewhere! clues, anyone?
<chx_>  libavcodec2: Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<chx_> pixil9: sorry for being a PITA but ...
<pixil9> hmmmm
<pixil9> try apt-get install mplayer-586
<jedi> i'm on a 12" ibook G4... how should i go about getting my external display to work?
<pixil9> jedi: just curious.. what's wrong with OS X?
<pixil9> never used it
<dr_willis> hmmm -->  Unable to compile wacom_drv.o without XF86 build environment  or Xorg SDK.. - exactly what should i be looking for in Synaptic to install. Trying to get the wacom tablet module compiled.
<jedi> pixil9: my freedom is seriously impaired =)
<pixil9> jedi: Lackin config options?
<jedi> pixil9: lacking source code...
<pixil9> ah
<MrMiaow> darwin... cough...
<pixil9> OS X doesn't come with darwin i though
<pixil9> t
<scizzo> dr_willis: ummm...shouldn't that thingy be included already?
<scizzo> dr_willis: that is if have a good wacom tablet
<dr_willis> scizzo,  aprantly to use the specal features of the tablet you need this extra moule (or so i am reading)
<scizzo> dr_willis: well is it working?
<dr_willis> the included modules let it work as a basic mouse/tablet. but no pressure sencitivity.
<revelater> SWEEEEET
<revelater> !!!!!!!!!!!
<revelater> i just watched bleach
<scizzo> dr_willis: hmmm...shouldn't that depend on the program itself?
<revelater> ep 1, im in love!!!
<scizzo> dr_willis: for example GIMP and so on....
<chx_> pixil9: I pm'd you the new error message and my sources.list
<MrMiaow> http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Darwin/Conceptual/KernelProgramming/Architecture/chapter_3_section_2.html
<dr_willis> scizzo,  exactly. My GImp is Gimped. :P
<dr_willis> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WacomTabletIssue
<donjohnson> can anyone tell me how get online warty live cd, tnx
<dr_willis> donjohnson,  you on dialup?
<donjohnson> yes
<scizzo> dr_willis: isn't the wacom-tools and so on things you can use from apt-get?
<donjohnson> total novice here
<donjohnson> i need to get online first
<dr_willis> scizzo,  right and one of them say they work WITH the  wacom 'thinggy' :P from sourceforge.
<dr_willis> scizzo,  reading the wiki now.. it has a lot of details.. :P stuff may of been updated.
<plasmix> hi mmm i have a problemn. im new to linux and im just installed 4.10
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> plasmix, y didn't you just install 5.04
<plasmix> im just wondering how i can connect to the internet with my ny dsl
<plasmix> i dunno lol \ :)
<pixil9> Ya i'd be installing 5.04 before anything :P
<cyphase> yea
<plasmix> :] 
<pixil9> Can i enable ntfs writing ?
<pixil9> I know i've put it into my kernel is debian before
<Burgundavia> pixil9, you don't it is serious alpha crack
<pixil9> in*
<Burgundavia> pixil9, and very likely to break your ntfs parition
<pixil9> o.
<plasmix> how do i connect to the net using dsl with 4,10 anyway ~_~
<Mestapheles> plug and go usually to get onto the net
<plasmix> is there like a dsl dialer
<donjohnson> i cant even find pppo
<plasmix> pppoe thats wat i need lol
<donjohnson> think it missing this live cd
<pixil9> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<ian> just a report: I upgraded to Hoary using Synaptic. the only problems were a non-booting kernel (the old one was in the list and works) and broken java in firefox.  also many things crashed when used (eg. system monitor applet) but only before a reboot.  after a reboot it all works great
<plasmix> yeah i tried trhat. i have no compiler installed. no net to install it from lol
<chx_> pixil9: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniverseUnmetDeps I can see mplayer listed in here. :(
<ian> I love the new screensaver password dialog!
<pixil9> Well i don't get it chx_ it works gr8 for me lol
<pixil9> try adding the marillat repository with unstable
<pixil9> and woody
<plasmix> doesnt anyone here has ubuntu with dsl? :S.
<plasmix> or all dialup/cable users lol
<pixil9> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<pixil9> &
<|QuaD-> UDU starting today?
<pixil9> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat woody main
<pixil9> then try
<pixil9> I bet what you're lookin for is in unstable
<ian> ...except I don't see why the password dialog has to show the countdown.  it should probably be hidden and the time remaining should be reset with each keystroke
<pixil9> er no
<pixil9> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<pixil9> i think
<pixil9> no woddy
<pixil9> woody
<dr_willis> scizzo, well off to test this. :P lol
<pixil9> Anyone know a good radio applet besides gradio and gkrellmradio-plugin?
<plasmix> help?
<plasmix> ne1?
<pixil9> plasmix: i posted a link
<pixil9> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe
<plasmix> i tried that =] 
<pixil9> o.
<pixil9> Well goto 5.04 first :P
<plasmix> lol
<plasmix> naybe lol
<plasmix> maybe*
<pixil9> www.btefnet.net is amazing.
<warlock74> alo
<plasmix> arrgghhhs\
<plasmix> oeneiondgfugbrve
<plasmix> ne1 here with adsl + ubuntu ?
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> I need some help
<drcodedd2> how can I put this line to the kernel?
<drcodedd2>  append="hdc=ide-scsi"
<yfir> plasmix: me
<plasmix> hhow u dialup
<plasmix> i have a usb dsl modem :
<yfir> i used pppoeconf. all automatic now
<pixil9> oh well not shit.. your model probably isn't even detected :P
<scizzo> downclimb: you do that with lilo or grub
<pixil9> modem*
<plasmix> nsh the modem is detected
<plasmix> nah*
<scizzo> drcodedd2: why would you want to do that?
<plasmix> oklemme try pppoeconf
<yfir> you could do it manually too
<yfir> after that, the same old pon and poff are what you use to connect/disconnect
<yfir> pon dsl-provider
<yfir> for example
<plasmix> mmm no it wont detect. i think its coz i have a usb dsl modem
<plasmix> i mean device detects properly, but pppoeconf doesnt
<pixil9> plasmix I really think you should be using google... usb dsl ubuntu :P
<plasmix> i think ill need to connect it to my network card
<plasmix> lol
<plasmix> but i dont have a network card. ill buy that tomorrow and see :
<pixil9> xdslusb
<pixil9> is it conexant?
<pixil9> Some of the supported modems are 3Com 3CP4218, Zoom 5510 and Zyxel 630-11.
<pixil9> apt-get install xdslusb
<plasmix> i have a dlink 200 usb modem
<pixil9> I dunno
<pixil9> you could try it
<pixil9> or drdsl
<pixil9> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13438.html
<plasmix> ok ill check it out
<pixil9> that link
<pixil9> looks like it shows ya how
<pixil9> http://home.pacific.net.au/~twhitema/linux_adsl.htm
<pixil9> looks fun :P
<b2s> there was some discussion on the ubuntu mailing lists about disabling the insert key, but I didn't see actual instructions.  does anyone know how to do that?
<pixil9> chx_, U get it working?
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know how to point an installer to gcc3.3 instead of gcc4?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not having much success searching the forums
<chx_> pixil9: no, I am adding deb-src and will apt-get -b
<chx_> pixil9: and even that fails. Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg2
<chx_> damn :(
<chx_> I am fed up.  cvs -z9 -d:pserver:anonymous@mplayerhq.hu:/cvsroot/ffmpeg co ffmpeg . damn!
<domtar> whats the system requirements for ubuntu? my comp is kinda old...
<guruff> hello; my firefox is damn slow rendering stuff, each time i open new page i got almos 100% procesor use, then after couple of seconds i see the page - any ideass ? i have read posts about speeding up ffx but none of them resolves this problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> domtar pentium
<ian> guruff: what speed cpu?
<guruff> ian; 700Mhz P3
<ian> guruff: is text rendering slow in other apps?
<guruff> ian; yes; midnight commander in any term on X is slow
<guruff> ian; those two i have noticed; maby other apps are slow, but i can't compare
<guruff> ian; have similar problem to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8170.html; just foind it reading
<pixil9> chx_, Paste your sources.list to pastebin.com
<guruff> ian; one more app anjuta is sloooooow scrolling text, dam slow kills procesor when i scroll down
<pixil9> chx_, I don't get it.. I don't even have ffmpeg installed and mplayer works gr7.
<melita> hi
<pixil9> gr8.
<Raskall> I am so royally screwed now. A potential employer has requested my CV and my system has crashed. It gives loads of "Unable to load interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2" during boot and hangs. Cant boot recovery mode either.
<Raskall> Is there a way to fix this without reinstalling?
<|QuaD-> Raskall: boot into a livecd
<melita> root@ubuntu:/ # mount /dev/hda1
<melita> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<melita>        or too many mounted file systems
<melita> root@ubuntu:/ # mount /mnt/hda1
<melita> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<melita>        or too many mounted file system
<pixil9> melita: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /wherethefuckuwant
<pixil9> I'm assuming ntfs.
<melita> well i have a linux partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> ...
<melita> ext3
<pixil9> mount -t ext3
<pixil9> i think
<Kamping_Kaiser> melita, you still havent told us the problem
<scizzo> melita: sounds like it is already mounted
<Raskall> |QuaD-: then I have to download it first. Have noe time for that, really. I have tried copying /lib/ld* from my server to my laptop, but no luck.
<revelater> is there some sort of a simple image browser i can use?
<pixil9> You're wasting time now by not downloading it.
<melita> well i have to mount a partition where i need to put my new linux
<pixil9> well mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /
<pixil9> ?
<ptlo> melita: did you create a filesystem there (ie. "formatted" it)?
<|QuaD-> Raskall: copy your cv from laptop to server?
<pixil9> ya with mke2fs
<revelater> is there some sort of a simple image browser i can use???
<melita> mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1  i did with tha
<pixil9> revelater: gthumb/.
<Raskall> |QuaD-: I haven't gotten the install either, since I installed an early hoary and has just apt-get upgraded up til now. The day I ordered the hoary cds I tossed my hoary cd
<|QuaD-> revelater: i like fspot
<melita> i did it
<melita> mac helpedm me
<Raskall> |QuaD-: I need to edit it first and has no gui stuff on the server.
<|QuaD-> Raskall: heh, don't know what to tell ya
<Raskall> |QuaD-: I have all my data on the server, so a reinstall wouldn't be a problem if I wasn't in a hurry.
<Raskall> hmm.. maybe download openoffice for windows and borrow my daughters computer?
<Raskall> may be the quickest way.
<Raskall> I just love open source software. :)
<IIIEars> Hello!
* |QuaD- wonders if udu has started yet, and if yes how is it going
<revelater> i got the gamma way too high in x, how do i change?
<IIIEars> It's benn pretty quiet here and I am kinda new - sry
<Raskall> |QuaD-: but now I dread that my server has the same problem too if it got there via a update from ubuntu.
<revelater> i got the gamma way too high in x, how do i change?
<revelater> ???
<Raskall> but probably it's the compilation and installation of the orinoco-driver thats the culprit.
<revelater> oops, back to earlier Q, how do i change my coloring configuration in x?
<revelater> ????
<runge> hi, I am having problem fallowing ldap-instllation of a client in ubuntu (im new to ubuntu). apt-get cant find libpam-ldap and libnss-ldap
<revelater> oops, back to earlier Q, how do i change my coloring configuration in x?
<revelater> ????????????/
<fragspaz> hey
<revelater> hi
<runge> I am using http://craige.mcwhirter.com.au/blog/archive/2005/01/17/making_a_debian_or_ubuntu_mach and the ver is horay
<revelater> ...
<fragspaz> i am having trouble getting NDISWRAPPER to compile.... so i realised there was already a ndis package that comes with ubuntu, so i installed that.... but im having trouble installing the win driver for it
<melita> my ubuntu does not have support for ext3
<melita> why??
<fragspaz> invalid driver
<melita> i have a live distribution
* revelater mumbles to self somthing indestinct, yet obviosly insulting
<fragspaz> how do i get a INF file?
<neighborlee> melita, ext3 is the default FS
<fragspaz> i only have the insdtallable WINXP .zip extracter (in the form of an EXE)
<fragspaz> so im confused... where is the inf file?
<melita> what?? no
<trans_err> ntpdate won't sync with any ntp servers
<trans_err> any ideas?
<melita> i wana make ext3 partition and modprobe ext3 gets me this FATAL: Module ext3 not found.
<neighborlee> revelater, GUI wise I dont know of one but you can always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-) ( change deafult of '24' to what you want...( assuming that is what you meant )
<trans_err> it complains no server suitable for synchronization found
<revelater> sorry, someone just posted something for me and i accidently quit again... didn't get a chance to see...
<neighborlee> melita, not sure thats even possible with livecd..anyway est3 faik is n ot a module its built into kernel
<neighborlee> revelater, GUI wise I dont know of one but you can always edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;-) ( change deafult of '24' to what you want...( assuming that is what you meant )
<melita> relly i didnt know that
<revelater> neighborlee: what i mean is the gamma is up too high
<revelater> neighborlee: or something along those lines, the white is WAY overpowering everything else
<revelater> neighborlee: didn't start happening until i tried to install diablo 2...
<revelater> sigh
<fragspaz> haha, look at how popular #windows is
<fragspaz> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> fragspaz ;) lol
<IIIEars> revelator - was it the link to http://www.craig.whirter.com  ?
<|QuaD-> anyone here familiar with chkrootkit? i have 2 weird messages, i want to know what they mean. anyone care to help
<Kamping_Kaiser> what are they?
<IIIEars> er http://www.craige.whirter.com
<|QuaD-> Checking `sniffer'... lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer sockets
<|QuaD-> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[6109] )
<|QuaD-> yjsyd pmr
<|QuaD-> *thats one
<Kamping_Kaiser> LOL
<neighborlee> yikes ;-)...crashed when trying to mess with screensaver....
<|QuaD-> i don't think dhclient3 is a packetsniffer
<Kamping_Kaiser> quad not exactly sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no its not
<|QuaD-> Kamping_Kaiser: haha, i know what it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> promisc is your cards doing shit they shouldent. dont remember exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> ? tell
<|QuaD-> Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  5190)
<|QuaD-> Kamping_Kaiser: promiscous isn't definitely bad
<|QuaD-> i put my ethernet card in promiscous mode when i want to capture packets
<ian> Kamping_Kaiser: promisc just means it's accepting packets not addressed to it
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks ian.
<|QuaD-> ian: yeah
<ian> either that or it's sleeping around
<IIIEars> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can you throttle a process to use a certain amount of cpu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<stevenj> 1 question about Nvidia Glx - I dont play games so I do need to install glx and change from 'n' to 'Nvidia' or not to install glx and change from 'n' to 'nvidia'? thanks
<ian> Kamping_Kaiser: not sure you can lock it to a %, but you can 'renice' it to a high number
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. thanks ian
<stevenj> + I am using the 686 kernel
<Kamping_Kaiser> stevenj im not sure what your talking about at the end there
<ian> stevenj: if performance is acceptable now, you don't have to do anything
<pvanhoof> Kamping_Kaiser, if you write a small program like int main (){ while (1); }, your kernel will have to give it a lot timeslices on the CPU that are all very bound to the CPU (very few (or actually no) interrupts, and also of course (therefor) no I/O)
<pvanhoof> Kamping_Kaiser, if you then give it a low nice value .. your kernel will give it larger timeslices
<pvanhoof> so it will then consume more % cpu
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> its just im running seti@home, and its using as much of the cpu as it can, which means all
<pvanhoof> but lowering the nice value of a I/O bound process wont give the effect of a high % cpu usage
<ian> note: only if other programs want the CPU.  otherwise it will take ~100% either way :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and doesnt throttle its self properly
<ian> for seti I suggest you renice to 20
<pvanhoof> Kamping_Kaiser, the linux kernel is preemtive. this means that it will preemt processes after a certain timeslice happened. Using "nice" you can define how many times per certain frequency the kernel will put the process in favor of the others (so it will get more timeslices)
<pvanhoof> or .. it gives a larger timeslice
<x_> why do i get "kernel panic , unable to find dev/console " ?
<ian> Kamping_Kaiser: although really I suggest you not run seti, as it wastes electricity :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill live
<IIIEars> you are mean - grin
<stevenj> Kamping_Kaiser, just reading the ubuntu forums and alot of post about installing the Nvidia glx package-I am asking if this (glx) speeds performace in 2D or just basic desktop operations or is glx (3D) only for game performance?
<ian> Kamping_Kaiser: if electricity cost included environmental damage from the power plant, it would only be you who had to deal with it.. ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its for anything with opengl
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S yeh. but it does.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<IIIEars> kinda new to linux - using a printserver is it possible to check toner levels for an HP printer?
<ian> stevenj: I suspect it's slightly faster at 2D and of course significantly faster at 3D
<shinu> which of the mplayer packages available on mutliverse should i be using?
<shinu> there is nogui,k6,custom,386...
<MrMiaow> anyone seen ajmitch today?
<stevenj> ian, thanks
<venkman> i love netbeans
<venkman> cntrl-z cntrl-z....CRASH
<Kamping_Kaiser> where are the NTP config files?
<runge> hi, is there any ldap-client install howto? (cant find libpam-ldap (apt-get install libnss-ldap libpam-ldap))
<IIIEars> runge - craige.whirter.com
<runge> I am using http://craige.mcwhirter.com.au/blog/archive/2005/01/17/making_a_debian_or_ubuntu_mach
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you restart the sound server? im not sure which im using
<fragspaz> brb, attempt to install my drivers
<IIIEars> ah thats it
<runge> cant' find the libpam-ldap an libnss files
<runge> IIIEars, I dont know why I cant find them, seams that everybody expects them to be there
<IIIEars> er - if you where interested i am a new linux user.
<runge> hehe ok, thanks for trying IIIEars  :)
<IIIEars> just curious about how things work i don't use the same live cd at work.
<runge> ok
<IIIEars> someone is using my box as a proxy for something - lol - lot's of cd spinning and fan no desktop.
<IIIEars> is there anything interesting i can do with "Helix"?
<runge> are there docs on how to change repositories to debian ones?
<IIIEars> any help with my question on checking on my printserver's toner level?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think there are some packages you need to install
<MrMiaow> whats the correct way (something that will survive upgrade) to add extra routes at boot time?
<fragspaz> has anyone here had any experience with NDISWRAPPER?
<IIIEars> << opens printer chases away spider and peers in.
* MrMiaow plays theme music from 'Alien'
<plattypus1> Evenin' all. Has anyone here heard of any issues with Ubuntu 5.04 and SDL?
<IIIEars> is there an irc command that will hide most or all of my info?
<pixil9> What are you runnin platty?
<plattypus1> Sadly enough, a PII 233 with 180MB of RAM.
<pixil9> i mean what program that uses SDL
<IIIEars> perfect for irc
<plattypus1> Any of 'em. Games, but anything that touches SDL don't run.
<pixil9> plattypus1, You have the proper X driver installed and Load SDL in your xorg.conf ?
<plattypus1> Load sdl ? *didn't know that was necessary, didn't do it under Gentoo*
<pixil9> actually i donlt think its load sdl
<pixil9> dont
<pixil9> what's wrong with opengl?
<plattypus1> Besides the fact that I have a 4 MB video card and no processor to spare? The fact that the games I want happen to use SDL.
<pixil9> ah
<pixil9> I'm guessin it has somethin to do with the vid driver..
<plattypus1> Here ya go: This is what's wrong. Framerates in glxgears. 25, 22, and 28. :)
<pixil9> I can play ut99 with sdl
<rejzer> what do I do if mkinitrd refuces to make a initrd.img***** ? can I boot without it?
<plattypus1> rejzer, I know there's a way to do so but I've found Ubuntu to be very, very, very picky about it's boot processes and initrd's.
<rejzer> my computer complains about missing lvm device and refucces, and I need to change from 386 to k7 (lots of ram)
<warty> I need help
<warty> how can i access my floppy drive or hard drive
<warty> i need to copy some files over
<warty> usig ubuntu live cd i am
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay peoples...need your help.  what's a good video player for ubuntu that works with most anything?  Totem movie player aborts on start with "Totem could not start up.  Resource not available."
<warty> how can i access my floppy drive or hard drive? I need to copy some files across and it wont let me im using ubuntu live cd
<holycow> *blink*
<holycow> hey
<holycow> i finished the internet
<holycow> here look:
<holycow> http://www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm
<holycow> yey me
<Q_Continuum> lol
<warty> ..
<warty> lol
<IIIEars> holycow - Don't you ever sleep?
<Q_Continuum> a good video player that I can add stuff to play anything would be great.
<warty> plz help me
<AMCDeathKnight> thats better
<holycow> IIIEars, hehe
<AMCDeathKnight> how can i access my floppy drive or hard drive? I need to copy some files across and it wont let me im using ubuntu live cd
<pixil9> warty: mount /mnt/floppy0
<AMCDeathKnight> thx
<pixil9> as for a hard drive.. mkdir /mnt/hd0
<pixil9> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd0
<pixil9> adjust that accordingly..
<AMCDeathKnight> its appearing in the gui under disks
<AMCDeathKnight> i just have no permission
<pixil9> the floppy?
<pixil9> or hd?
<AMCDeathKnight> hard drive
<AMCDeathKnight> hda1
<holycow> sudo fdisk -l should give you the partition info
<pixil9> ya
<holycow> AMCDeathKnight, use sudo in front
<pixil9> /dev/hda1       /winxp          ntfs    umask=0222,rw 0 0
<pixil9> I put that in /etc/fstab
<pixil9> umask=0222 makes it so all users can read
<AMCDeathKnight> im new and this is confusing
<AMCDeathKnight> root terminal
<AMCDeathKnight> right?
<pixil9> AMCDeathKnight, Ok. sudo pico /etc/fstab
<pixil9> in terminal
<Q_Continuum> *installs gxine per irc.mozilla.org#bs's instructions*
<pixil9> do you see your other windows partition?
<shinu_> is nano the same as pico?
<pixil9> nano is stripped down version of pico basically
<cikilin> how i transform warty to hoary?
<AMCDeathKnight> i done:  sudo pico /etc/fstab
<shinu_> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> it brought up a congif file
<pixil9> AMCDeathKnight, What is the last line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cikilin with apt-get
<pixil9> select it.. right click copy
<AMCDeathKnight> "/cdrom1 /cdrom1 supermount auto,user,fs=auto,dev=/dev/cdrom1
<AMCDeathKnight> "
<pixil9> then paste here
<pixil9> ok
<holycow> Kamping_Kaiser, actually i don't really think thats possible ... cleanly
<pixil9> Do you know your windows partition?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cickilin, change your sources.list, so all the "warty"s are "hoary", hten go
<AMCDeathKnight> ntfs
<holycow> cikilin, i would recommend reinstalling
<AMCDeathKnight> winxp pro
<pixil9> I mean the device
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get update
<pixil9> Did you dual boot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<holycow> if you do what Kamping_Kaiser says, you will seriously fuck up your system
<AMCDeathKnight> no im using live cd
<pixil9> Oh ok it'll be /dev/hda1
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow. i did it
<holycow> Kamping_Kaiser, i dare you to try it :)
<holycow> i don't believe you, hehe :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and i did it again to breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<holycow> how did apt downgrade it self?
<pixil9> add /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd0 ntfs umask=0222,rw 0 0
<pixil9> to the last line
<amichai> what is the gnome.desktop file that should be in xsessions?
<pixil9> hit ctrl-x
<pixil9> yes
<amichai> just gnome.desktop?
<pixil9> then mkdir /mnt/hd0
<pixil9> then mount -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> upgrade itself? i dont know ;)
<cikilin> so.........?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but im running breezy
<AMCDeathKnight> i done:  stop talking, to fast
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<holycow> cikilin, well just make sure you have backup of your data, i would strongly recommend reinstalling from scratch
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<cikilin> holycow: how?
<pixil9> ok you typed all that?
<holycow> use the original installer?
<cikilin> i have only warty cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow. upgrade the entire system is just like upgrading a few files
<holycow> what? *scroll* *scroll*
<AMCDeathKnight> "mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/hd0': Permission denied
<Kamping_Kaiser> just more of them
<AMCDeathKnight> "
<IIIEars> runge - i need a desktop - going to reboot soon.
<holycow> oh UPGRADE!!!!
<holycow> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> holycow. :)
<pixil9> Anyone know how to add a mount to Places --> Computer
<holycow> cikilin, nm, i thought you wanted to DOWNGRADE for some reason
<holycow> yes wht Kamping_Kaiser said is correct
<holycow> i need a stiff drink
<holycow> lol :)
<holycow> sorry!
<runge> IIIEars, huh?
<cikilin> the sudo apt-get upgrade?
<pixil9> oh fuck you're on livecd.. you can't edit your fstab
<pixil9> lol
<holycow> *nod* and changing your sources.list file
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<AMCDeathKnight> so there is no way
<pixil9> just cut and paste this: mkdir /mnt/hd0 ; mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hd0
<Kamping_Kaiser> cikilin.
<Kamping_Kaiser> vi /etc/apt/sources.lst
<AMCDeathKnight> as i cant use my internet in wondpws
<Kamping_Kaiser> and im off to eat, so have fun with holycow ;) bll
<cikilin> i dont get it yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> *bbl
<AMCDeathKnight> "mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/hd0 busy
<AMCDeathKnight> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /mnt/hda1"
<pixil9> oh
<pixil9> ok
<pixil9> lol
<pixil9> I've never used livecd
<AMCDeathKnight> ok..
<amichai> how do i get breezy?
<pixil9> just goto the top.. Places --> Computer --> Filesystem -->  mnt --> hda1
<IIIEars> pixil - the live CD is made for IRC
<pixil9> no it's not
<IIIEars> no reason to have your HD install hacked.
<pixil9> It browses the web reads email
<pixil9> etc lol
<AMCDeathKnight> ok im in hda1
<IIIEars> better if your HD is empty
<AMCDeathKnight> what not
<AMCDeathKnight> *now
<pixil9> AMCDeathKnight, Well wtf do you wanna do?
<pixil9> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> "The destination drive is read only"
<AMCDeathKnight> copy to it
<pixil9> ah
<pixil9> you can't.
<AMCDeathKnight> i needsome files
<pixil9> no write ntfs support
<AMCDeathKnight> aw
<AMCDeathKnight> fuk
<cikilin> how i transform warty to hoary?step by step please
<pixil9> You can copy from it..
<pixil9> But you're running off a cd
<pixil9> so ya..
<AMCDeathKnight> ffs
<pixil9> What do you need to do?
<AMCDeathKnight> internet doesnt work in windows, and i need some files to windows
<pixil9> o.
<pixil9> Well
<pixil9> What if you download the net driver to a floppy?
<pixil9> Most nics have a floppy sized driver
<AMCDeathKnight> nics?
<pixil9> ethernet cards
<pixil9> your internet card lol
<AMCDeathKnight> oh yeh, i have tried that
<guruff> hello i have problem with ubuntu hoary (p3 700, 300Mbram); firefox renders pages slow eating all procesor, anjuta scrolls text very slow... any ideas what to do with this?
<AMCDeathKnight> when willl hoary get sent to, im waiting to be shipped the cds
<cikilin> how i transform warty to hoary step by step please
<larsrohdin> hi, if I use the command ps... how can i see which process is using the most memory?
<wdh> larsrohdin, us top :)
<wdh> s/us/use
<spiral> hi
<pixil9> larsrohdin, applications --> system tools --> System Monitor
<pixil9> or from console type top
<larsrohdin> wdh, yeah look at that=) thanks
<spiral> hmm... I'm going to install ubuntu, but I need to be able to install gcc without the net after the install... I've got to build my own kernel to get network working...
<spiral> could anyone here help me to get all the necessaries .debs in order to install gcc & his deps ?
<IIIEars> spiral - make a backup copy of it if you plan to spend time on IRC okay?
<larsrohdin> top
<larsrohdin> no, that wasn't supposed to be there....
<spiral> IIIEars: ?
<IIIEars> backup your kernal on seperate media
<spiral> IIIEars: mine actual kernel ? it's a SuSE kernel... And I wanna change
<magnon> hey, I have a CF card that got corrupted (the filesystem, not physically). I used dd to make an image of the file, and I want to try and reconstruct the lost files - can anyone help me on that?
<pixil9> Spiral: let me check
<spiral> pixil9: all right, thanks
<pixil9> What version of gcc?
<spiral> should I use a kernel.org kernel or linux-source package ?
<pixil9> 3.3?
<shinu_> need to go to school bbl. :D
<spiral> pixil9: whichever should be able to build the kernel, 3.3 for example
<pixil9> How are you gonna get them on if the nic is fucked?
<IIIEars> << shutting down in 10
<Q_Continuum> where's the sources file again...? (can't remember)
<spiral> Q_Continuum: /etc/apt/sources.list
<terry97> /etc/apt
<Q_Continuum> mmmkay danka.
<spiral> pixil9: on another partition, my /home for example
<spiral> pixil9: that's why I need to sort the deps problems myself and not apt
<pixil9> Are you in windows now?
<pixil9> Doesn't ubuntu come with gcc anyway
<IIIEars> magnon - grab a copy of "Helix" Forensics
<IIIEars> magnon - did you get that? - i can't IM you at the moment.
<spiral> pixil9: I'm in SuSE now
<spiral> pixil9: no... it's not installed with the cd I think
<pixil9> i think it is
<pixil9> I never had to install it
<pixil9> unless it ran apt-get after the install i can't remember :(
<IIIEars> << bye
<spiral> all right... I'll try...
<spiral> I've got some files from gcc, and I think the wifi works...
<Sphere`w> does anyone know wich command starts the programm under: computer->system configuration->networking
<Sphere`w> my start menu disappeared
<drcodedd2> Hi alkl
<drcodedd2> all
<drcodedd2> I need some help
<drcodedd2> with kernel
<drcodedd2> when I do lsmod I see:"
<drcodedd2> ide_core              118988  6 ide_tape,ide_scsi,ide_cd,ide_generic,v
<drcodedd2> I want to remove the load of ide_tape
<drcodedd2> any idea?
<spiral> go...
<jubei> I'm having trouble getting evdev mouse input to work with xorg on ubuntu.
<bleezy> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<bleezy> how do i upgrade gaim ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get update gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> *
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install gaim
<Kamping_Kaiser> no its the first ;)
<bleezy> thats sux i cant have there pic on it :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<bleezy> yahoo msngr you can see ther pic on the window
<Kamping_Kaiser> yp.
<carambol> apt-get install gaim is the right one
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent used the yahoo part of gaim
<bleezy> i now it says i got newest 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you have?
<daile> hey all, do you know if there is any latex editor for Gnome, Kile is good, but it's for KDE and I don't want to install extra KDE packages
<bleezy> newest gaim
<psi-> hi, I'm trying to boot ubuntu kernel (2.6.10-5-K7-smp), but am having trouble. It seems that it doesn't find hda5 (my root). I'm using udev, and other kernels (self-compiled) boot just fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know anyone with yahoo, or i could try and help
<Seveas> daile, gedit?
<jubei> how come udev isnt registering /dev/input/event2 for my mouse?
<daile> Seveas, yeah, it's alright, but it doesn't have so much support, for example, symbol insertion or auto completion like Kile
<bleezy> can i get java via get
<Kamping_Kaiser> psi. are you using hte ubuntu one, or a universe one?
<bleezy> can i get java via apt-get
<cens0red> bleezy I asked that question too.
<psi-> Kamping_Kaiser, udev? it's 0.056-2ubuntu1 from breezy/main
<bleezy> and ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the kernel
<cens0red> the answer was "well you're best off getting it from Sun, or Blackdown, et al."
<Delph> never get it from blackdown
<Delph> get it from sun.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<cens0red> Delph is that so?
<bleezy> cens0red,  and never getting it installed great
<cens0red> not arguing with you, but what's wrong with blackdown?
<Delph> cens0red: 'why bother' is the basic reason?
<nydust> Where can i get a list of supported printers?
<bleezy> limewire
<Delph> blackdown were the linux port of sun's jvm ,right?
<saw27> Sphere`w: network-admin
<psi-> Kamping_Kaiser,  kernel is 2.6.10-34 from breezy/main
<Delph> but sun now support their own java on linux.
<cens0red> bleezy I had the rpm from Sun, left over from when I used mandrake linux. I used alien to convert that rpm into a .deb file. It works fine.
<Kamping_Kaiser> psi. its just i have been having issues with teh latest smp kernel, but im on a p4
<Delph> cens0red: does ubuntu have anything resembeling 'java-package' ?
<cens0red> Delph not sure what "java_package" is.
<psi-> java-package is in multiverse
<Delph> ha.
<shining_> isnt breezy supposed to be bleeding edge?
<Delph> yeah; as soon as ubuntu either work out what's going to happen to java packages, or that package gets moved a bit closer to the center of ubuntu, then you might want to start considering packages of java. Till then, dump it in /opt
<bleezy> cens0red,  gona try now :)
<psi-> Kamping_Kaiser,  ok, thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry
<Delph> especially since there's a tar.gz package, I wouldn't touch the rpms.
<pixil9> shining_, It's the next release of ubuntu under development
<shining_> pixil9: it means yes or no?
<shining_> ...
<cens0red> bleezy if you get it installed, remember to alter your /etc/bash.bashrc file so it adds the $JAVA_HOME variable. The instructions for that are at ubuntuguide.org.
<bleezy> cens0red,  forget it to hard :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bleezy> been working on gentoo for to long :(
<cens0red> k.
<bleezy> gentoo is evil
<Kamping_Kaiser> dist upgrading to breezy is easy
* cens0red wonders why does gentoo keeps popping up as a subject in this chan.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol yeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think because its ubuntus main competition
<cens0red> Kamping_Kaiser competition?
<bleezy> can i apt-get any p2p  ??
<cens0red> I don't know, but my impression is that ubuntu is aimed primarily at desktop
<membreya> anyone here successfully established wu-ftpd with anon access?
<cens0red> whereas, though I've never tried it, gentoo is more hardcore. For serious hackers. RTFM, etc.
<shining_> cens0red: because gentoo isnt?
<shining_> cens0red: huh
<cens0red> am I suffering from a false impression?
<shining_> cens0red: totally
<bleezy> gentoo is more for anything you can set everything up down to the nidy gridy
<Kamping_Kaiser> cens0red. i think thats how they like to think of themselfs ;)
<Daehlie> are there any *working* slsknet clients for ubuntu
<fragspaz> does ubuntu come with the kernel SRC?
<bleezy> can i apt-get any p2p  ??
<pixil9> I'd rather use freebsd than gentoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<shining_> pixil9: they have the same goal?
<bleezy> i just heard it was best linux distro for gaming
<bleezy> what a pain
<pixil9> gentoo is the bsd of linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> no. they are from differnt backgrounds
<pixil9> stole ports and made portage
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. thats fair enough ;)
<fragspaz> does ubuntu come with the kernel SRC????
<shining_> yes sure
<fragspaz> it comes?
<fragspaz> i cannot find it
<shining_> fragspaz: I didnt answer ur question :p
<fragspaz> can you?
<bleezy> can i apt-get any p2p  ??
<shining_> fragspaz: you can get the source and compile your kernel
<shining_> bleezy: of course
<bleezy> can you please name 1
<aidan> hello... i'm trying to set up nat/masq i'm doing: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE ; echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward... eth0 is the internet device and eth1 is the lan device... but i don't get internet on the lan :(
<cens0red> bleezy gift
<bleezy> ty
<bleezy> cens0red,  nope
<cens0red> nope?
<bleezy> Couldn't find package gift
<shining_> bleezy: search for peer or sharing
<shining_> bleezy: and u'll find some
<fragspaz> @shining: src of kernel is on the CD?
<shining_> fragspaz: ho you don't have the net
<cens0red> bleezy did you do an $ apt-cache search gift ? When I do that I get a tonne of results
<shining_> fragspaz: search with apt-cache or synaptic
<bleezy> cens0red,  i dont understand
<shining_> fragspaz: linux-source or kernel-source
<bleezy> are we talking about the console
<shining_> bleezy: guess
<fragspaz> ahh, thx, i searched for kernel but voudlnt find it
<fragspaz> thx
<bleezy> root
<bleezy> conle
<bleezy> console
<shining_> you can search as user too
<cens0red> bleezy yup console. Do u have your repositories set up?
<bleezy> kmrml - A Konqueror plugin for searching pictures
<bleezy> thats what i got
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you dl the src debs, do they extract into /src?
<cens0red> bleezy Do u have your repositories set up?
<bleezy> dunno what those are
<shining_> bleezy: probably not
<shining_> bleezy: enable them from synaptic
<cens0red> bleezy you need to go to ubuntuguide.org and start from the top pretty much.
<bleezy> i am going to cry
<shining_> do
<bleezy> i cant learn this and gentoo same time
<stevenj> does changing your computer name make any difference? I am just on a cable connection
<shining_> bleezy: huh
<Kamping_Kaiser> stevenj yes
<bleezy> im installing gentoo on my amd64
<bleezy> and on ibook
<GoneBoB> why oh why
<shining_> bleezy: and?
<bleezy> to play 1st person games
<bleezy> and i cant learn this 1 too
<bleezy> just brain pains
<shining_> bleezy: you really don't need gentoo for playing
<shining_> bleezy: ho my poor boy
<bleezy> lol
<bleezy> ubuntu can >?
<stevenj> Kamping_Kaiser, I changed my computer name (swj) in hoary with networking tools-I rebooted and everything seems fine but I still pcs...... as my computer name here
* AvvY is going to boot into windows
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> where is lilo.conf file?
<drcodedd2> I check in /etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> stevenj. changing the name is a problem to gnome and some apps, if you restart your fine.
<eszanthrick> maybe /boot ?.. don't know
<pixil9> I'd assume you're using grub and you want to check out /boot/grub/
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you using lilo or grub
<Brake> rxvt
<pixil9> menu.lst /boot/grub = boot menu config
<drcodedd2> grub
<drcodedd2> thanx
<stevenj> Kamping_Kaiser, oh I see...well it tells you to restart after you change it
<bleezy> cens0red,  what do i choose so i can search for gift
<drcodedd2> I dont know
<shining_> bleezy: everything
<drcodedd2> but I want to add this line append="hdc=ide-scsi
<drcodedd2> and remove ide-tape
<drcodedd2> so it will not load
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember sudo
<bleezy> shining_,  all tabs and all boxes
<shining_> bleezy: well you can
<bleezy> k
<shining_> bleezy: but ubuntu release is enough for what you want now I guess
<cens0red> bleezy I'd pick the lot. Why not?
<shining_> bleezy: but you may need multiverse and universe
<bleezy> lol
<AgentM> Hello, in Warty there were drive-icons on my desktop when I mountet any other discs, but now i Hoary they aren't. Is this a bug? There are only icons of mounted extern devices.
<cens0red> gift is universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> agentm tehy are probably in "places"
<bleezy> to bad i cant check all boxes
<shining_> bleezy: ?
<drcodedd2> pixil9: ?
<AgentM> Kamping_Kaiser they aren't...
<drcodedd2> pixil9: in lilo.conf I can add append="hdc=ide-scsi
<drcodedd2> what I can do in gurb
<Kamping_Kaiser> agentm. what did you try and mount?
<Kamping_Kaiser> my floppys on my desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> and in places
<AgentM> Kamping_Kaiser I mounted a ntfs partition
<freex> hi room
<freex> am having problem in kinterbasdb
<freex> can anyone help me
<Kamping_Kaiser> those are in computer -> filesystes -> mnt
<AgentM> Kamping_Kaiser when I connect an usb-drive it apperas on the desktop and in places, this works
<bleezy> ok i marked all how do i start them ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they hid partitions and internal hdds
<Brake> Hi! I have an old adaptec SCSI-card for my CD-burner and my scanner (Canoscan 300). The right driver for this card (aic7xxx) is loaded, and I can read CD's in the drive, but not burn nor scan anything. The Nautilus recognises that the burner is there. Anyone who can help?
<AgentM> Kamping_Kaiser, I have mine in /media, but thats not the problem, I want them to appear also as an icon on the desktop
<bleezy> well maybe i didnt argg
<AgentM> Kamping_Kaiser and it worked in Warty without any problems
<Kamping_Kaiser> make a launcher i guess.
<Kamping_Kaiser> agentm depends if you want to see them or not ;) i dont want my 15 paritions on my desktop
<AgentM> thats not the best solution, because in this case I cannot directly acces them in the "gnome open file menu"
<bleezy> great now i need the stupid cd
<drcodedd2> ubntu dont have grub.conf ?
<drcodedd2> in /ect/grub.conf
<drcodedd2> strange
<drcodedd2> any help
<nydust> i have my printer driver as an ppd file, how do i add it to the list?
<bleezy> package manager froze up lol
<fragspaz> in the 500 mb CD, DOES THE KERNEL src exist?
<thenuke> drcodedd2: it is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fragspaz> i couldnt find it
<thenuke> fragspaz: download them from the net
<drcodedd2> but in grub.conf I need to put: append="hdc=ide-scsi"
<thenuke> fragspaz: so few ppl needs those that there is no reason to stuff them in to CD, I guess.
<drcodedd2> I can do the same in menu.lst?
<HcE> drcodedd2: /boot/grub/
<thenuke> drcodedd2: yes, menu.lst == grub.conf as far as I know
<HcE> drcodedd2: yes
<bleezy> my package manager went dumb on me
<drcodedd2> thanx
<thenuke> drcodedd2: youre welcome
<drcodedd2> I have problem with DI-30 tape
<drcodedd2> also can I remove this ide-tape module?
<HcE> drcodedd2: there are a line for kernel options, kopt=
<xerox> Hi!
<drcodedd2> what file?
<xerox> How can I adjust the umode on which USB Disk are mounted?
<drcodedd2> I mean what file I can find kopt?
<drcodedd2> I want to remove thie ide-tape
<xerox> umask, sorry, not umode.
<drcodedd2> its wrong
<bleezy> can this ibook run q3 with ubuntu
<tosti> hello there :)
<tosti> any1 alive here? :D
<bet0x> yo
<tosti> hello :)
<tosti> seeking knowledge I am.. :D
<tosti> i have no idea how to setup my mouse... :(
<jubei> When HDDs fail, how often are they repairable?
<drcodedd2> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m
<drcodedd2> I can do d or n that it will not load?
<pixil9> try n?
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> I will now try
<drcodedd2> I will be bak soin
<drcodedd2> soon
<tosti> jubei: well, i had only one hdd failure, but it was quite a "final" one.
<jubei> tosti: yeah its just clicking when it spins up
<jubei> tosti: possibly a head crash?
<Cine> um... I'm trying to add a repository for packages... specifically the debian ftp site... but the instructions don't seem to jibe with what I actualy get when I do preferences > repositories...
<jubei> if so, its gone =( poor sister lost bout 2 weeks work
<tosti> mine was also making "strange noises"
<Cine> correction.... settings > repositories...
<tosti> can anyone help me? where in UBUNTU is mouse configuration handled? :D Lack of GPM confused me a bit... :)
<IIEars> some of it is in the xorg.conf - I don't know where the pointing controls are adjusted
<melita> where can i download this from File (3.26)
<eszanthrick> tosti, System menu > preferences > mouse
<tosti> IIEars: thx. :)
<IIEars> esz - I often change distros could you tell me what file has those preferences?
<tosti> eszanthrick: well, i guess autoconfiruration got a bit confused on my mouse :P it acts a bit DEAD :)
<IIEars> holycow - WB
<IIEars> just curious what file adjusts the mous pointer preferences?
<holycow> danke
<IIEars> okay - i'll google it. (termial-ly lazy)
<holycow> lol, i'd tell ya but i don't know either
<holycow> IIEars, probably somewhere in your home dir preferences probably, not sure where tho
<tosti> eszanthrick: guess i have to force system to seek mouse on ttys1 instead of ttys0, but not know where that config goes. :)
<holycow> .gnome or something like that probably
<MrMiaow>    /msg _ajmitch on OSX here :)
<Cine> anybody know of any good 2d animation software that runs on ubuntu?
<IIEars> Thank You :)
<holycow> cine what do you mean 2d animation?
<holycow> the only 2d animation software out there are just cel scanners and cel painters ... is that what you mean?
<holycow> or do you mean like macromedia flash?
<holycow> you can use flash ide with crossover office if you like
<Q_Continuum> LOL
<Q_Continuum> sudo apt-get install bastet
<Q_Continuum> then play.
<Q_Continuum> tetris that is evil.  it shows you the piece you most need...and will never give you.
<Cine> sorry, went away to do some looking... whats flash ide?
<MrMiaow> tauntris
<Cine> still there holycow?
<holycow> cine ... macromedia? what do you mean what is flash ide
<spiral> hmmm... I get it working... I've got the network working...
<Cine> well I was hoping for something free... don't you have to pay for macromedia?
<spiral> but as soon as I got it working with linux-386, it freezes on hotplug
<holycow> Cine, nothing like that for free that i know of
<holycow> oh wait
<spiral> I installed the driver on linux-686, but I'm afraid of rebooting
<holycow> gimp has an animation plugin
<holycow> you can use that, but it's 2d cel animation stuff, you obviously need to know tho draw
<Cine> yeah, I have that... haven't played with it yet...  I like to find a bunch of stuff then try them all....
<holycow> i don't know what else you expect
<holycow> your asking for 2d animation stuff
<holycow> if you want to do 2d, you gotta draw, thats it
<hussam> on grub menu, after I chose ubuntu and enter, I see the boot progress in form of text. ( starting ....,   ,   starting .....) . Is there any way to hide the text boot progress?
<nico_> ciao ragazzi
<holycow> the question doesn't really make sense at all
<Cine> well yeah, drawing it isn't the issue...  I can do that... gots my scanner working today...
<nico_> ITALIAN?
<holycow> hussam, not yet, wait for the user space boot splash that will arrive in the next 12 months or so
<nico_> i'm a beginner
<holycow> Cine, gimp it is then, there is nothing else that i know of
<holycow> :)
<nico_> my ubuntu it's too slow
<Cine> I was just looking for something that would let me do flash-type stuff...  that cut-out style animation...
<dazzed> holycow: they going to use splashy?
<Cine> ok, thanks holycow
<nico_> what can i do?
<holycow> dazzed, not sure i think its called usplash?
<nico_> something as msconfig for windows
<scizzo> Cine: tried to use google?
<nico_> to select the application on startup
<holycow> no worries Cine :) show us some stuff when done
<wdh> hussam, hopefully it will be included in breezy :)
<dazzed> u using gnome nico_?
<nico_> i'm new to linux ubuntu
<nico_> i don't know
<nico_> on my pc there in gnome
<dazzed> nico_: if ur using gnome just have applications up that u want on startup and click save desktop and logout and login and they will start up
<Cine> of course i've used google... :)  I kept finding ktoonz, which I haven't been able to install... :)
<nico_> thx dazzed
<hussam> wdh: when is breezy due to be out? in 5 or 6 months?
<nico_> anytrhing else?
<wdh> hussam, yes.. about that period..
<holycow> nico_, what do you mean your ubuntu is slow?
<dazzed> nah its much easier and simpler then the whole ms config bullshit
<holycow> that question also doesn't make sense
<nico_> to the internet
<nico_> to open windows
<scizzo> Cine: http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<scizzo> Cine: GIMP and GAP
<dazzed> thats just your comp lag
<dazzed> ubu is speedy
<holycow> the internet issue has nothing to do with ubuntu, it either works or it doesn't,
<scizzo> Cine: you can use either for doing animations
<dazzed> i use fluxbox...opens with a breeze
<holycow> opening up windows, that probably means you are using a vesa video card driver, thats a generic 2d driver
<dazzed> takes no more then .2 seconds to open any window
<holycow> nico_, go to the ubuntu website and search how to install drivers for your nvidia or ati cards
<scizzo> Cine: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<DJSelbeck> i have only a few qt-styles SGI -OpenMotif and windows in qtcontrol but in kcontrol i have much more what can i do?
<scizzo> Cine: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Advanced_Animations/
<dazzed> use kcontrol?
<nico_> but my pc in in lan with another pc that have internet connection
<Cine> yup... found all the gimp-gap stuff.... just haven't started playing with it yet... like I said, I like to find a bunch of different stuff first if I can then play with them all to decide which I like...
<dazzed> nico_: so is mine
<nico_> on this pc i have win and linux
<DJSelbeck> yes but mythtv for example only use the theme of qtcontrol and i hate the default themes of qtcontrol
<Cine> I could theoretically use Blender to do 2d animations as well... just use planes...
<holycow> nico_, so what? if you arent getting 100mbit, either your card is hosed, or it's not supported, get one that is
<nico_> win is speedy
<nico_> but ubuntu no
<scizzo> Cine: ummm...that is 3d
<dazzed> holycow: well i dont think any of us get 100mbit
<dazzed> lol
<nico_> i open system monitor
<dazzed> i get close
<nico_> and i see that a lot of processes are running
<dazzed> but no 100mbit
<holycow> dazzed, i'm assuming he's testing transferring files over network
<dazzed> yes
<nico_> how?
<holycow> dazzed, well theoretical limit is 75mbit because of overhead, but whatever
<dazzed> holycow: youd have to have a pretty expensive linksys router to support anything over 75
<holycow> nico_, so what? what do procosses have anything to do with your questions?
<holycow> dazzed, hehe :)
<nico_> i have 100mb router
<Cine> yeah, its 3d, but if you only use planes, and leave the camera on one of the planes, then it becomes 2d... they use the same 3d software to make southpark that made Jurrasic Park dinosaurs...
<dazzed> nico_: ill bet you about 5000000000000 dollars windows has more processes running then ubuntu even has to run
<Cine> 2d use of a 3d progie...
<holycow> nico_, sorry your question frustrate me and i just want to slap you, but i know it's just because you are trying hard with english ... wish i knew italian
<nico_> how i do to check if i'm working at 100mb in lan
<wdh> holycow, im quite certain i downloaded at 10mb/s once :) back in the days i had a _real_ internet connection :)
<wdh> 10mb/s == 80 mbit :)
<holycow> nico_, you transfer a file from windows to ubuntu ... or vise versa
<dazzed> chekc your transfer rate when moving files
<holycow> nico_, you transfer one VERY BIG FILE, not a bunch of small files
<holycow> say like the ubuntu iso
<dazzed> do a 200 mb atleast
<wdh> nico_, how much memory does your computer have?
<dazzed> 64 im predicting
<nico_> 256 ram pentium 3
<nico_> it's the second pc
<wdh> current gnome is known to mess up with memory.. and as such, windows might be quicker
<dazzed> (do an upgrade ^-)
<dazzed> but 256 still can handle anything ubu hast o offer
<holycow> wdh, i have never seen this... ever
<holycow> ever
<holycow> if his gnome is slow he hasnt installed nvidia or ati drivers, for sure
<odyssey> wdh, what do you mean by current 2.10?
<dazzed> holycow: much truth
<holycow> his complaint about slow network speed is bogus however
<wdh> im on 256 also.. i experience problems when using too many kde packages/ OOo etc..
<wdh> odyssey, the one thats in hoary
<holycow> wdh, nonsense, i've run it on 64
<dazzed> wdh: i dont think hes using any kde packages
<dazzed> wdh: hes just got linux like yesterday
<holycow> wdh, what sorts of problems are you even talkinga bout?
<holycow> first gnome has nothign to do with memory management ... the kernel does that
<wdh> dazzed, then my bet is that he should throw his computer out of the window :)
<DJSelbeck> in what directory must i past the themes of kthemesmanager too have they in other qt applications,too
<dazzed> lol
<nico_> internet slowly can be cause of lan
<holycow> second, i just don't believe you
<nico_> but slowly in opening winows
<holycow> nico_, no. seriously.  just no.
<wdh> holycow, i'll try and find a proper link for it..
<dazzed> nico_: if the internet is slow because of lan then there is NOWAY im telling you RIGHT NOW NO WAY that windows makes your lan faster in any form or fashion
<holycow> wdh, i'd love to see it
<nico_> dazzed, i have not understand
<holycow> nico_, your biggest problem is that you don't know anything about this stuff, your completely confused about whats going on unfortunately :-/
<dazzed> nico_: if your saying linux makes your lan conn slower...u need to stop using linux now
<holycow> i'm not even sure where to begin to help you
<nico_> sorry guys
* dazzed isnt trying to be mean
<nico_> i'm trying to use linux
* dazzed knows ur trying
<dazzed> but you need to do some reading
<nico_> I search an help in this forum
<dazzed> what language u speak nico?
<wdh> holycow, and my 'problems' are just related to everything running to slow.. i tend to like it to run 2 gnome sessions simulatiously, while using OOo, firefox, the gimp etc :P
<holycow> nico_, no problem at all, but you need to google more about how networking works, your questions indicate that you misunderstand how it works to begin with
<no0tic> nico_: come to #ubuntu-it
<dazzed> i was about to say theres an ubuntu chat for ur languag
<dazzed> e
<holycow> wdh, nonsense, what do you mean by slowdowns?
<dazzed> theif no0tic
<nico_> thanks no0tic
<holycow> no0tic, danke :)
<dazzed> wdh: running 2 gnome sessions simotaniously** would run slower than running one?
<wdh> holycow, my system not being quite responsive.. having to wait ages before OOo starts for example
<holycow> wdh, that doesn't even make sense, all system resources are basically handled by the kernel
<holycow> oo is slow to start anyway?
<dazzed> wdh: that might be a configurable bug with 00o....in fluxbox i have to compile with certain options turned off and it makes my flux load a lot smooother run a lot faster
<geargolem> Hi
<Daehlie> oo takes forever to start
<wdh> holycow, well.. but each application makes use of the memory.. and it can do that properly, or fuck it up by not giving back memory it was using before..
<holycow> no
<holycow> that has nothing to do with gnome
<wdh> and the latter is the case with gnome
<holycow> the kernel does that
<dazzed> holycow is much right
<holycow> your complaining about the wrong thing
<holycow> oo is just slow to startup, its just coded that way, 2.0 is a little better
<dazzed> gnome is a group of resources using memory controlled by the kernel like any other application
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> what kernel ver ubuntu use in 5.04?
<geargolem> Can someone tell me how to enable direct rendering on an xfree86 kernel?
<dazzed> 1.6.10-5
<dazzed> 2*.
<dazzed> i can tell you to get off xfree :)
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> I dont know why my DI-30 dosnt work
<holycow> wdh, linux system wide manages memory EXTREMELY well, an app can be slow to start but that has nothing to do with ram, that has everything to do with the app
<holycow> gimp starts up slowly ... THATS BECAUSE GIMP IS HUUUUUUUGE
<plagerism> whats the metapackage for building stuff??
<holycow> right?
<geargolem> dazzed, the other kernel doesn't support my driver
<holycow> oo starts up slowly because OO IS HUUUUUGE, but also coded a leatle weakly
<dazzed> geargolem: ohhh tahts the worst x.org is da shit
<holycow> little even
<geargolem> dazzed, not for my driver :P
<dazzed> lol
<k4rl> anyone know how to get sound in shockwave player?
<holycow> wdh, if an app requests memory from the system, the kernel decides what to let go of, what to cache and what to realocate
<k4rl> I get sound normally, like with xmms and co
<wdh> holycow, yes, i know.. but what i read about.. is that applications get memory, basically they get that from the kernel.. but as soon as it is not using any part of the memroy.. it doesnt release it, but keeps it for later usage
<k4rl> but not in shockwave inside firefox, and not in java outside firefox
<dazzed> wdh whats wrong with that?
<plagerism> what package do I install to get all the stuff like make gcc etc??
<balor> k4rl: Some propritery products like shockwave and Java suck on Linux
<dazzed> it keeps tiny bits...
<odyssey> k4rl, you have the flash non free plugin installed?
<holycow> wdh, let me put it to you this way, stop reading whatever crap you are reading, you are not a kernel hacker and don't know the first thing about whether or not thats bad
<holycow> :)
<dazzed> that makes it run more efficiently
<Weiss> k4rl: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary
<holycow> i mean that in the nicest possible way
* k4rl shrugs, I don't know hwere it came from.
<balor> k4rl: They're about 3 years behind the current tech
<housetier> plagerism thats in the build-essential package
<plagerism> thank you housetier
<wdh> holycow, its not like i know much about the subject.. maybe i interpreted the article the wrong way..
<dazzed> i think you did
<holycow> wdh, what you are describing is how windows works and its WRONG :) k?  just trust me, thats how it needs to work
<membreya> someone wanna test my FTP? I'm not sure if I've established PASV correctly and need an external person to test it
<dazzed> membreya: i will
<wdh> holycow, i hope i'll find that article.. maybe you can explain me what the problem is then :)
<holycow> wdh, linux uses maximum ram possible at all times... the reason for this is to avoid basically paging to a very slow device, the hd. ram is millions of times faster
<dazzed> membreya: and i think i know what u have to do
<wdh> holycow, i know about that.. but that was not what i mean
<dazzed> membreya: i went through same thing 2 days ago
<geargolem> how do I enable direct rendering in xfree86?
<wdh> holycow, this was more of a per-application-thing
<holycow> wdh, it is possible for an application ot leak and eat up all the available ram, sure, it is also possible for an app to not handle multiple sessions well yes ... that has nothing t do with gnome
<k4rl> weiss: excellent, that fixed firefox shockwave sound :)
<holycow> *nod* right :) exactly, it's got nothing really to do with gnome, oo is like that, wait for 2.0 to see if there improvements
<holycow> k4rl, you mean flash sound? there is no shockwave plugin for linux
<scizzo> wdh: what exactly is the problem?
<pussfeller> well, how does windows handle things that makes the core gui faster? does it reserve a certain amount of ram for the core or something?
<k4rl> well, I'm at a .swf link.
<k4rl> flash, shockwave, whatever.
<k4rl> the sound works :)
<no0tic> I googled but found nothing about problems with OfficeJet 1150C scanner and ubuntu. I can't configure it via ptal-init setup, it tells me "Access denied to parallel port!"
<wdh> scizzo, it all gets down to the point that i need more memory :)
<holycow> pussfeller, no, it runs drivers in kernel space and shares various things directly with the kernel from what i understand
<Weiss> pussfeller: i understand it gives the foreground task a massive performance boost too
<scizzo> wdh: how much memory do you have?
<holycow> pussfeller, also probably slightly better optimization of their default de environment versus say gnome or kde
<geargolem> direct rendering in xfree86?
<geargolem> anyone know how?
<wdh> scizzo, 256 mb
<no0tic> on other distro scanner config was done via ptal-init setup without problems
<scizzo> wdh: no wonder...
<dazzed> scizzo: not so much
<holycow> pussfeller, if you install a shitty window blinds theme on any windows for example, the entire machine can crawl to nothing, so a combination of various things.  the linux way is the right way to do it tho
<scizzo> wdh: OO takes up about 256....
<odyssey> geargolem, edit  the xfree config file
<dazzed> scizzo: i mean 256 can run ubu/gnome FINE
<scizzo> wdh: and that is standard
<dazzed> but 00 is nothing to laugh at
<geargolem> thnx odyssey
<pussfeller> yes windows blinds will shut it way down
<scizzo> wdh: GIMP takes about 128 standard and then you can set the tile cache on that
<holycow> 256 is more than enough ram, and no, oo does NOT take that much ram
<scizzo> wdh: 256 is not much use today
<pussfeller> so the core gui, explorer, is integrated into the main kernel
<holycow> scizzo, what planet are you from?
<scizzo> holycow: thank you...
<pussfeller> and in linux, the core gui runs out side the kernel
<plagerism> I have an old system backed up, is there a way to install all packages from the old system onto my new system using one of the old config files??
<holycow> scizzo, stop talking nonsense, oo does not take anywhere near that much ram, thats beyond wrong
<wdh> holycow, i found the link :)
<wdh> http://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction
<pussfeller> which is why its faster, and yet has more security holes
<dazzed> i dont think any single app can take more then 100
<dazzed> lol
<holycow> 27 megs for writer to start, scizzo wtf are you talking about?
<dazzed> 128
<Daehlie> i have 512mb of ram and i have 255 used right now
<dazzed> 256 is nothing to be afraid of...its fine to run
<scizzo> holycow: are you always this nice to people?
<holycow> scizzo, load up a huge document, maybe you start to run out of ram, but that statement is ridiculous
<Daehlie> swapping sucks though
<holycow> scizzo, well, tell me i'm wrong? telling someone oo takes 256 megs of ram is wrong.  period.
<dazzed> i have 1.24 gigs of ram and im using like 180mb righ tnow...(i have an up time of 3 days)
<shining> dazzed: your mem is useless then
<holycow> sure if you load up a file into oo that takes up 500 megs of ram 256 will be eaten up and you start to swap, but thats another issue altogether
<scizzo> holycow: well you can still be a little nicer to people...having a attitude like that does not help much
<wdh> dazzed, i thought linux always uses 95%+ of memory?
<holycow> scizzo, lol sorry, your right :)
<scizzo> depending on what you are looking for
<holycow> wdh, whatever is available, i also have 1.5 gigs of ram and only use a fraction, there just isn't anything to load up
<dazzed> well im perfectly good
<dazzed> im running aterm with gaim...i dont need more than 180megs of memory
<scizzo> Suggested is to have: 128 MB for OO 2.0
<scizzo> then yes...256 is enough
<dazzed> and if u say that its going to use 95% of my 1.24 gigs to run aterm and gaim ur stupid
<holycow> wdh, i use gimp for production and i can load up 1.2 gig files without much issue
<pussfeller> im running kubunu on a p2 with 146 ram and its doable, but its slow
<shining> I went from 32M free to 3M free by launching oowriter
<holycow> scizzo, exactly, 256 is enough for most average workloads *nod*
<scizzo> holycow: however if you could tell him how to view what is using most of the memory then maybe he could find the answer on his own...
<k4rl> whatever, gnome is sluggish
<k4rl> doesn't matter how much memory you have
<holycow> shinning thats because oo takes 27 megs to startup :)
<wdh> scizzo, top will do :)
<scizzo> wdh: yes
<holycow> k4rl, lol no sorry
<k4rl> out of the box it is.
<k4rl> aka for me, right here, with 768meg, and a very very default install
<holycow> k4rl, no, its not, out of the box you are running vesa drivers
<k4rl> it's sluggish
<scizzo> holycow: however suggested for Win: 2.0 is 256
<dazzed> rwafles
<holycow> k4rl, you are complaining about vesa drivers being slow *sigh*, your complaining about the wrong thing
<scizzo> holycow: and using Mac OS X: using neooffice is also 256
<holycow> install binary drivers and your doing pretty well
<dazzed> suggested ram useage doesnt mean taht 256 is going to be used 100% of the time
<Astinus_> Hello, a little bit general question, if i install ubuntu on a computer for a a novice pc-user+kids and i do NOT give him/her root-password, is it still posible to FUBAR things?
<holycow> scizzo, from the oo.org site?
<pussfeller> yes if you have nvidia especially getting the "real" drivers will give you a nice boost in desktop performance
<scizzo> 1.1 is suggested to have 64 MB if using Linux
<scizzo> holycow: its suggested
<scizzo> nothing else
<scizzo> or required
<holycow> Astinus, yes, the kids have sudo, which means they can sudo and command with their password and for example delete / if they way
<scizzo> whatever
<eskaypey> ok just tryed to install ubuntu on my evo n1020v lappy when install base system it gives following errors
<holycow> Astinus, its one of my beefs with ubuntu
<holycow> Astinus, you need to setup a second account with very limited sudo priviledges to remove the possibility of '
<dazzed> i swear....i have to go test on windows...i have been to the class twice so far made it to each test and i have a 100....even windows classes are easy
<holycow> 'fubar' :)
<eskaypey> the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)
<shining> anyway I prefer launching abiword
<eskaypey> check /var/logmessages or see virtual console 3 for the details
<Astinus_> holycow: hmm...i see.
<wdh> holycow, did you read the webpage of which i gave you the link?
<holycow> scizzo, :) *nod* he will still be fine with 256, no question about that, i'm just hammering away at some of wdh's assumptions as they vaguely smell of 'why does ms office start so fast' kinda deal :)
<Astinus_> holycow: would like to have something like ubuntu, just "bulletproof"
<holycow> Astinus, basically think of the default ubuntu account as the administrator account on windows ... ripe for a hosing
<scizzo> holycow: well I will go back to my planet and then be even more wrong about things...shouldn't I?
<wdh> holycow, havent been using ms office in ages :)
<holycow> the only difference is that to run any admin command you haveto type in the users pass, which usually is something weak.
<holycow> wdh, will check in a sec
<pussfeller> which is the controllng config file for hory, xorg.conf?
<holycow> scizzo, rofl :) sorry, i'm a little edgy, my appologies
<Astinus_> holycow: how are sudo priveliegs set and is it possible to - on logon - restore all settings to a set state / mandatory profile?
<holycow> scizzo, bottom line, i've run gnome on 64 megs ram, it can be done, saying 256 is not enough is not correct, he should be able to do gimp and oo.o and a whole bunch of things with 256 megs ram without much swapping at all
<holycow> Astinus, well, the config for that stuff is in /etc/sudoers , and unfortunately we don't yet have tools for security profiles and such ... so the rought answer is no.  it can be setup manually tho
<Astinus_> holycow: so something like cp /etc/forcedkde /home/fubar/kde in the loginscript ?
<eskaypey> ok guys just tryed to install ubuntu on my evo n1020v lappy, when installing the base system it gives the following errors -- the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1) check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for details
<holycow> that would work *nod*
<Astinus_> oh well guess i'll see what i'll do :>
<holycow> scizzo, also please take my appology with the following perspective, i think it's important to try to stamp out misconceptions as much as possible, it's important to be vigilant on that front
<holycow> as we start to get windows users to come over here, it's important that they are trained to understand how the system works and which parts they need to look at to make them work better
<holycow> it's the old bus stop test, if a bus stop doesnt have a timer on when a bus will arrive even a minute feels like an hour, when you give people a timer and it says next bus in 20 minutes, it's bearable
<holycow> a lot of users just get frustrated because they don't know why the problem occurs, not that it occurs, once they know why something is happening they go, oh okay it can be fixed i'll deal with it later
<dazzed> holycow: you have a VERY good point
<topyli> holycow: then they reinstall :)
<holycow> hehe :)
<wdh> holycow, i'll never say anything again :P
<scizzo> holycow: explaining to hard with an attitude can also scare them...
<scizzo> holycow: who would you listen to? the person explaining slowly and with a smile? or the person being angry and looking at you like you know nothing at all?
<pussfeller> with nvidia, the dri module should NOT be loaded right
<holycow> scizzo, you are correct *nod* sorry again :)
<holycow> pussfeller, correct, also comment out glcore if its not
<pussfeller> casue, i just noticed I dont have direct rendering in glxinfo
<pussfeller> after the upgrade to haory, i thot sudo nvidia-glx-config enable took care of all that
<holycow> i thought mine did that, i dont remember commenting it out my self ...
<scizzo> holycow: something I have learned after having a teacher almost taking away my grades even though I had the highest grades on everything....the only thing was that I was nothing he liked to talk to
<holycow> oh nm, i used my old xfree config file, i don't know if it should have done it or not
<pussfeller> hmm, then how was we able to play ETF
<pussfeller> and ut and q3
<pussfeller> glxinfo must be wrong
<djp> is anyone using gplflash here?
<wdh> any experience here getting a via km400 onboard graphics card to work correctly w/ acceleration?
<membreya> anyone here on OptusCable???
<wdh> holycow, nice reading?
<MrMiaow> membreya:  yes
<djp> is anyone using gplflash here?
<dazzed> god i love linux
<dazzed> jeeze its great
<zero[] > anybody know how i can change the panel autohide delay in gnome?
<mjr> zero[] , gconf-editor
<mjr> apps/panel/global/panel_hide_delay seems to be something like that
<zero[] > mjr: i tried that
<zero[] > and nothing changed
<mjr> well, dunno then
<zero[] > i changed it from '300' to '10'
<bassMonkey> I had my local "guru" here to help me with cups, and at one point he did a "sudo chmod -R 700 /home/fgrano/", is this going to do any harm besides not letting anyone but me access my own home?
<b0ol> i got to partitions how to make 1 out of 2?
<b0ol> two i meant :)
<njan> bassMonkey, not unless you have anything else (e.g. a mail system) writing to your home directory.
<mjr> bassMonkey, well, side effects include eg. the non-visibility of your public_html, if that's an issue
<bassMonkey> njan: and I don't have that by default?
<njan> bassMonkey, highly unlikely. Unless you run a mailserver off your PC.
<njan> And I think you'd know if that were the case :)
<bassMonkey> ok, thanks, what's the default mod?
<bassMonkey> 755?
<wdh> holycow, and? what do you say about the mem-reduction part? do you at least understand what i meant?
<wdh> http://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction  << link again
<njan> bassMonkey, I think so. Not sure, I've pissed around with my ubuntu system :)
<bassMonkey> njan: =) ok, but thanks anyway...
<SiRrUs> good morning
<Rhymes> is there a software to grab the desktop and generate an mpeg in ubuntu?
<k4rl> I'm getting sound but no video with totem playing an mpg, any suggestions?
<balor> k4rl: install ffmpeg libraries
<mjr> yep; spesifically, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg for totem-gstreamer
<balor> Rhymes: Not that I know of...there's some software that'll make an MJpeg, but it's nasty
<Rhymes> mmm
<Rhymes> ok thanks
<k4rl> how many mpgs are there that I wouldn't need that for?
<b0ol> hello?
<b0ol> how to move a partition to the beginning of the sectors?
* k4rl wonders why it isn't in by default
<mjr> k4rl, patents
<balor> b0ol: you can't unless you want to reformat the whole hard disk
<b0ol> damn......................................................
<k4rl> well, it's not mentioned on the restricted formats page either
<b0ol> that sux
<balor> b0ol: Is it necessary?
<b0ol> yes
<b0ol> unfortunately :/
<b0ol> i had 3 partitions on one hdd
<b0ol> the first and the 3rd i deleted
<mjr> true, the magical Somebody should mention ffmpeg on the restrictedformats page
<b0ol> now theres the 2nd
<b0ol> i cant delete it because of 60 gb storage:/
<b0ol> i want to merge part. 1 and 2
<b0ol> so 2 big partitions
<b0ol> and i have no where to copy the data of part. 2
<b0ol> :/
<b0ol> :<
<balor> b0ol: I think you may be able to do that using Parted, but I'm not sure
<balor> b0ol: and I value my data too much to try
<b0ol> parted?
<zero[] > is there a way to change a panel's width in gnome like in kde?
<b0ol> zero[] 
<b0ol> rightclick on pane
<b0ol> l
<b0ol> then properties
<wdh> b0ol, maybe gparted can do that
<b0ol> :)
<b0ol> gparted?
<b0ol> parted?
<eszanthrick> b0ol, you can use logical volume manager to make it appear as one partition
<b0ol> wheres teh difference?
<b0ol> no i want 2 REAL partitions :)
<zero[] > b0ol: that only has the height size, no width
<b0ol> ah
<b0ol> hm....
<wdh> b0ol, gparted is a gtk frontend for parted
<chibifs> gparted rocks. :D
<b0ol> below height you can choose one
<b0ol> in german its called ausdehnen
<b0ol> try this and use your mouse
<zero[] > ah, expand
<zero[] > got it
<zero[] > thanks
<b0ol> np :)
<b0ol> k i'll  try gparted
<wdh> b0ol, you could try to resize the two partitions a bit.. then move some data from part2-> part1.. and repeat that.. and so on, and so forth :)
<b0ol> lol wdh :>
<b0ol> no i'm currently trying parted
<goldfish> HI guys, my friend installed ubuntu on his toshiba laptop, but his touchpad is mental, when u touch is slightly the mouse fliys across the screen, any ideas how to change this?
<wdh> its just an option if merging wont work..
<goldfish> s/is/it/
<wdh> goldfish, system -> preferences -> mouse ?
<goldfish> hmmm
<b0ol> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN
<b0ol> i cant move the partition because its ntfs :!:!:!:
<wdh> b0ol, can you resize it?
<goldfish> wdh: Never thought of that, wonder if he did, thanks :)
<b0ol> its ntfs :<
<b0ol> i want it ext3 :/
<wdh> b0ol, i succesfully resized ntfs a few times..
<chibifs> Eww. NTFS. :D
<b0ol> ntfs suxks imo
<b0ol> *angry*
<b0ol> *sad*
<b0ol> :/
<chibifs> Wait til WinFS comes out. Then we'll have real problems getting people's stuff moved. :D
<b0ol> :)
<Bazzi> WinFS is just NTFS :P
<lukewarm> I've used qtparted to resize NTFS partitions several times, never had a problem
<wdh> chibifs, winfs? something new on longhorn?
<chibifs> Yeah. SQL style filesystem. Terrible idea in my opinion.
<zeedo> wdh: something supposed to be with longhorn, but will be released separately
<Bazzi> chibifs why should that be terrible?
<k4rl> wikitastic, ffmpeg is now known about
<wdh> b0ol, it shouldnt be a problem, what you want.. the way i told you is kinda boring, but it'll work :)
<chibifs> Wasting more diskspace on orginization. I like messy filesystems like reiser. :D
<chibifs> The orginization will be good for searching and less corrupting, but it sounds like it's going to be wastefull just for those kinds of speed optimizations.
<chibifs> I love the whole longhorn working for more net integration thing, with all of it's major security holes that don't get solved for months. :D
<Rhymes> balor: apt-cache show gvidcap
<b0ol> gnz damn :/
<b0ol> i hate  ntfs :/
<wdh> b0ol, why?
<b0ol> because resizing would mean datalost
<b0ol> :<
<Seveas> b0ol, not if you have the money to buy partition magic :)
<wdh> b0ol, why is that?
<Xappe> or the guts for piracy ;)
<b0ol> i dont kno
<b0ol> w
<b0ol> :<
<b0ol> damn damn damn...
<k4rl> well, partition magic doesn't even work on my harddrive
<b0ol> im thinking (hard for me:/)
<k4rl> it complains that the partitions are in error
<chibifs> Partition Magic hasn't gotten an update in yeeeaarrss. @_@
<k4rl> but it works fine for windows and linux
<k4rl> like, ever since norton bought it
<chibifs> I don't think it likes reiser at all.
<ShaneAu> Hey I got a problem that  I doubt anyone will be able to help me with. :P. I have my Ubuntu setup to sort the internet connection, so basically it's a router, it does firewalling, etc for my home network, but then it goes to my netgear router, then  other PC's in the network connect to my netgear router. So it goes ... Internet > Cable Modem > Linux Box > Netgear Router > Other PC's. My problem is, I can ping the linux box from other
<ShaneAu> boxes on the network, but the linux box can't ping or "see" other boxes on the network. I have no idea how it's working, but it still does.
<ShaneAu> So I can't get the linux box to do filesharing, etc.
<ShaneAu> And I want it to be a fileserver for the network aswel
<hypno> ShaneAu: is the netgear doing nat?
<ShaneAu> I have no idea.
<ShaneAu> netgear makes things hard, it don't have just a simple option to put it into a "bridge mode" :(
<ShaneAu> lol
<User798> can anyoen hear me
<ShaneAu> But you've given me an idea hypno..
<wdh> User798, nope.. we're probably some 100+ miles seperated from each other.. as such, i cannot hear you :)
<eszanthrick> User798, if you're the guy outside spitting.. please stop
<holycow> ShaneAu, just out of curiosity, why is ubuntu ahead of the router?
<ShaneAu> Because Ubuntu is going to BE the main router
<holycow> and the reason you can't see the other pc's behind the netgear is because the netgear is preventing external pings like that
<holycow> you would need to do port forwarding to ping the pc's behind the router
<ShaneAu> Ubuntu will control my home network, well that's my plan
<ShaneAu> Hum
<ShaneAu> Ok
<ShaneAu> I'm going to try Default DMZ
<ShaneAu> or what ever itis
<holycow> if you have something pingable in dmz that should work
<holycow> a dmz is just a compy or a group of  compies that are directly visible to the internet
<djp> do i need to install xmms in order to listen to .pls and .m3u files within firefox using mozplugger?
<holycow> essentially a second network, not tied to your internal network
<holycow> djp, the answer is yes, mozplugger takes an app and makes it avialable as an ebmedded dealy intside moz ... sorta
<holycow> however
<holycow> i would strongly recommend not doing mozplugger things
<Nic> you
<Nic> err
<Nic> yo :P
<holycow> just use the standalone players, they work better that way and are designed to be standalone
<holycow> all the embedding garbage people put on their websites are bad habits that microsoft taught people over the last 10 years ... should be avoided when possible
<holycow> i'm gonna hire someone to write me an app like flash blocker that prevents embedded streams, and instead passes them off to the right standalone player
<Nic> trying to build a package using dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Nic> but i get this error dpkg-parsechangelog: error: cannot open debian/changelog to find format: No such file or directory
<dutch> morning
<wdh> morning dutch, im dutch :)
<bernard__> hello
* holycow womps the dutchies with a waffle
<ShaneAu> Ok i can ping to here... Windows box (192.168.0.2) > Netgear Router (192.168.1.254) > Linux Box (192.168.1.2), but not the other way around
<bernard__> does anybody know how to get gstreamer use opengl?
<wdh> holycow, awake?
<holycow>  wdh hehe, yup, got a full day of work ahead of me still
<djp> holycow: thanks fo the advice. i gather (as you discuss) that embedded file types will not play though?
<holycow> ShaneAu, port forward some services to your win machines in your netgear router, then ping them
<wdh> holycow, good luck then.. did you have any chance to skim the link i gave you?
<holycow> google what port you need open for ping to work
<ShaneAu> The router has an option of disabling ping, I've unticked it
<ShaneAu> So it should allow
<holycow> djp, they will, just depends on what file type and what kind of player  you have.  its just generally a bad idea, browser are not designed for that
<holycow> wdh, oh, can you post linkage once again? i had to go to the store for a bit
<holycow> ShaneAu, your windows machines have firewall on them?
<ShaneAu> Yes, but I've put the IP's into "trusted zone"
<ShaneAu> I'll disable it
<wdh> http://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction
<bernard__> does anybody know how to get gstreamer use opengl?
<holycow> wdh, danke :)
<GNAM> I need a text-editor for large files... It must do not load file, but only part of file needed at moment
<djp> holycow: thanks
<holycow> djp, np.
<ShaneAu> humm if I do a traceroute
<ShaneAu> to 192.168.0.2
<ShaneAu> it seems to go via the internet
<ShaneAu> trys
<wdh> ShaneAu, go sue the internet then!
<wdh> :P
<ShaneAu> lol
<] BreliC[> shouldn't all three boxes be on the same level.. i.e. 192.168.1.xxx ?
<] BreliC[> why is the windows box .0 ?
<ShaneAu> If I do that, things don't work at all
<ShaneAu> :-s
<ShaneAu> I don
<holycow> ShaneAu, you have two nics on the linux box? one has an internal static ip the other external net ip?
<ShaneAu> It's crazy, the only way to make the internet share is for this linux box to have a DCHP server running wihch only assigns an IP for the netgear router, then I have to turn a DHCP server on the netgear router aswell, otherwise things will just timeout while trying to get an IP (thigns connected to the netgear router\_
<holycow> can the linux box open up the netgear admin page?
<ShaneAu> yes
<ShaneAu> Two nics
<ShaneAu> no
<ShaneAu> Oh wait
<zero[] > how can i make my desktops go left-right instead of up-down?
<ShaneAu> I can ping  192.168.1.254 (the router)
<] BreliC[> ShaneAu, then there's definitely something wrong in your setup.. you should not need linux to run DHCP if the router has one
<] BreliC[> it's redundant
<goldfish> holy shit
<ShaneAu> but I cannot go to 192.168.1.254
<goldfish> someone is brute forcing me :/
<holycow> zero[] , what do you mean? applications menu? drag the side bar to be vertical, but gnome panel is not designer for that
<goldfish> what should i do?
<holycow> ShaneAu, thats because you need to allo admin from outside on the netgear
<ShaneAu> :(
<ShaneAu> Yeah?
<ShaneAu> ok
<holycow> but if you can ping it it's the same thing
<zero[] > holycow: no no, my virtual desktops.. for example if i want to switch virtual desktops using the keyboard shortcuts, it shows them veritcally (up-down), i want em to be left-right
<zero[] > just a minor annoyance really
<holycow> oh thats an applet
<holycow> the applet only exists on the gnome panel
<ShaneAu> holycow, how would you do it
<holycow> you will need to find a replacement applet that sits on the desktop vetically maybe?
<zero[] > holycow: i guess i'll just leave it the way it is then
<ShaneAu> Like I have Linux box (192.168.1.2, DCHP server running)
<UbuntuGet> Im going to run dev-breezy, I have added it in sources, but when I use smart update i synaptic, it removes evulotion, should I run default instead?
<ShaneAu> Then Netgear router , (DHCP client running, it gets given 192.168.1.254)
<ShaneAu> Then I need DHCP server running on that aswell :s
<holycow> ShaneAu, exactly what you did, i would actually need to take a look at the setup to see what else might be goin on, not sure at this point in time
<wdh> UbuntuGet, you're my new hero :P
<holycow> you can ping the router
<holycow> that means your linux box is fine
<ShaneAu> hum
<] BreliC[> ShaneAu, i would turn off the DHCP router on Linux.. you don't need it
<UbuntuGet> wdh, why?
<chibifs> Evolution smells :D
<wdh> UbuntuGet, breezy is not very stable yet :)
<scizzo> UbuntuGet: whats wrong with hoary?
<ShaneAu> Manually put the info in/
<hmmm22> how can i delete the dns cache
<ShaneAu> For some odd reason it don't like me doing that
<chibifs> I'm using breezy, the only diference from hoary is broken stuff :P
<ShaneAu> But I'll try.
<UbuntuGet> scizzo, I doesn't have wesnith 0.9...
<wdh> UbuntuGet, and will probably break a lot in the upcoming months :)
<UbuntuGet> wesnoth*
<holycow> hmmm22, check manuals for whatever dns server you are running
<chibifs> hmmm22 - Linux doesn't keep a dns cache! D:
<scizzo> UbuntuGet: then just install wesnoth
<Vanilia> how i can install program to ubuntu?:D
<] BreliC[> If I understand correctly, you have two machines (or three?) all connected to the Netgear, which accesses the net, correct?
<scizzo> UbuntuGet: change the source...apt-get update ; apt-get install wesnoth-thingy
<chibifs> What sort of programs, Vanilla?
<holycow> ] BreliC[, yeah and he has a linux machine between the router and the net
<Vanilia> chibifs, (ventrilo server 2.1.0)
<dazzed> Vanilia: most apps you need or want are in synaptic
<UbuntuGet> wdh, k, not so stable than hoary was in the first month of the year then
<] BreliC[> holycow, what do you mean, between the router and the net?
<UbuntuGet> scizzo, which sources?
<hmmm22> the prob is. that when i want to ping (with hostname) a friend in the same network, linux always takes the IP-Adress from our School-Net.
<holycow> ] BreliC[, exactly that, between the rouiter and the net
<Vanilia> but i dont know how synaptic works:D
<wdh> UbuntuGet, i wouldnt switch to an unstable release for playing a game.. :)
<dazzed> <router>----<netserver>---<linux machine>
<] BreliC[> holycow, is there not just a router, and everything behind it (i.e. linux box, windows box) goes through the router...?
<holycow> ] BreliC[, i think he is setting up a linux router, and when he is happy i think he will pull the netgear out and let linux be the router
<] BreliC[> ahh
<wdh> UbuntuGet, try apt-pinning, if wesnoth0.9 is actually in breezy that is
<Xappe> UbuntuGet: you can always compile wesnoth yourself
<UbuntuGet> oh, yes :)
<holycow> ] BreliC[, not on his setup, he's trying to setup linux as a router/firewall, right now he's play9ing with config, can't ping back through the router to win machines even though he unchecked the 'block ping' dealy on netgear gui
<Vanilia> hm.. how i can add package to synaptic?:DD
<] BreliC[> hmm
<ShaneAu> well i disabled dhcp on the linux box and gave the router 192.168.1.3
<scizzo> UbuntuGet: don't upgrade to breezy...just install wesnoth
<scizzo> if it is available
<holycow> wdh, thats a very good article btw ...
<dockane> shame on me
<dazzed> why is everyone so intent on gettin breezy...its still in the dev stage
<dazzed> ...
<] BreliC[> yeah, Hoary *just* came out
<dazzed> i know right
<wdh> holycow, understand what i mean now? since i am not an expert on the subject, i probably misunderstood it and explained it wrong to you :)
<ShaneAu> Things are the same as they were, but without DHCp srv running on Linux
<holycow> dazzed, rofl, not to mentione that ubuntu IS DEBIAN UNSTABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<holycow> it's like they want to be using debian unstable unstable or something :)
<dazzed> holycow: rawfles
<UbuntuGet> scizzo, will do it..
<] BreliC[> more like debian insane
<dazzed> lol how true how true
<] BreliC[> or bipolar debian
<kkathman> how would I find out the version of a particular package that is installed on an ubuntu system?
<dockane> i wondered why my laptop (p3 800, 192 mb sdram) "feels" quicker in working with gnome than my desktop (p3 800, 512 mb rambus, scsi) : maybe its because there is 386 kernel running instead of 686 ?
<dazzed> damn charlies angels 2 is hot
<ShaneAu> holycow, I can access the router from the linux box now
<holycow> wdh, *nod* i would interpret that page to be basically saying 'we need to optimize better'
<bretzel> Happy birthday to meself -:)  -;(
<ShaneAu> But I enabled that it be accessed remotly and only by the linux box's IP
<giga> hello
<] BreliC[> kkathman, if it's a binary, type the binary file in command like and -v (so, gcc -v)
<] BreliC[> or gcc --version
<holycow> wdh, i would say that as much as i like to hang ms, the do good work, those aren't stupid people, windows is optimized for a very specific task, and thats basically to trick the user into 'feeling' that its faster, when it isn't
<wdh> holycow, i probably need to stop using this may applications simultaniously
<dockane> how do i change that ? (386->686)
<kkathman> thanks ] BreliC[
<giga> could you hlp me to fing good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<dockane> or is there no difference
<holycow> wdh, for example, people think windows starts faster, it doesn't it just shows the desktop while loading yet another minute in the background
<wdh> holycow, true..
<] BreliC[> kkathman, the other way to find out packages is to use dpkg -l (so, 'sudo dpkg -l | grep <packagename>')
<dazzed> true
<holycow> wdh, as well, they do funky shit like share librariries with the system and ie and ms office, so when you start windows you start ie and office
<guruff> hello :)
<wdh> but still.. i like my system to respond when i 'ask' it something
<holycow> so sure office starts faster, its already urnning, which is exactly equivalent to if you have oo.o running and you open up a new window ... same speed
<comforteagle_> Following ubuntuguide.org: when adding the extra repositories, adding ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat doesn't result in a good "apt-get update"
<dazzed> ] BreliC[: dpkg -l packagename points to all locations of desired package
<ShaneAu> This is so strange, I can ping 192.168.1.3 (netgear router) but not trace...
<wdh> comforteagle_, as such, ubuntuguide.org is unofficial
<holycow> wdh, i donno, don't feel your pain at all, apps take time to actually boot, and frankly the day linux starts oo and gimp when it boots is the day i shoot linus
<wdh> comforteagle_, and so are the marillat repos
<] BreliC[> dazzed, yeah, but 'dpkg -l | grep apache' for example, will show you apache related packages, and installed version number
<comforteagle_> wdh, is there a more offical guide?
<wdh> ghehe.. ok.. we misunderstood each othere earlier then..
<dazzed> ] BreliC[: ahhh ok
<wdh> holycow, i completely agree on the point you make now
<holycow> wdh, what i'm suggesting here is that your expectation of 'responsive' is based on false ms tricks.  if you want the same nonsense here, talk to linus and have him boot oo and gimp as part of the kernel processes
<dazzed> is true
<dazzed> holycow is a smart man
<holycow> wdh, i will say that to ms credit, ms office is much better coded/optimized than oo, sure no question
<Raskall> anyone got a "quick and dirty" howto of how to get a mobile phone to work via bluetooth? (dialup, phone-manager and obex file transfers)
<wdh> holycow, well.. im talking about behaviour within already started applications as well
<holycow> dazzed, i take no credit for that, it'z the waffles
<holycow> >_>
<guruff> holycow; ms office is better - i don;t agree at ALL
<dazzed> -:)
<dazzed> guruff
<dazzed> read what he said
<holycow> wdh, if oo is open you find opening a new window slow? aha :)
<wdh> holycow, and lots of other things ;P
<holycow> wdh, hehe *shrug* i have no answer to that :) lol
<dazzed> "much better coded/optimized" being better is matter of opinion
<] BreliC[> BUT, OOo quick launcher will make it launch as quickly as MS Office at the expense of some memory for the quicklauncher
<holycow> wdh, try kubuntu, particularly when kde 4.0 comes out, it will be compiled with gcc4 and should be screaming by all accounts :)
* guruff :P reading is good 
<dazzed> piss on kde
<dazzed> ...
<dazzed> lol
<wdh> holycow, but for the last few days everything was extra-slow.. been installing xp in qemu :)
<comforteagle_> is there a list of good outside repositories to add? I'm trying to get sound and mulitmedia to work specifically.
<wdh> so  now suddenly everything seems fast again :)
<preglow> i'm trying to upgrade to amd64 breezy, but the dist-upgrade stops on package 'base-files' trying to overwrite /lib64 which also is in package 'lsb-core'. any pointers on how top fix this?
<wdh> holycow, not sure what you mean.. screaming?
<dazzed> preglow...if your wanting to install breezy dont expect help from me
<bretzel> Q: I was used to launch klipper in gnome and its tray icon was visible into the gnome-panel tray, since I re-installed haory, and then kubuntu-desktop, klipper don't show in the panel ... any hints ?
<ShaneAu> holycow, I have one of my NIC's going into my netgear routers WAN port (internet port?) what if I just put it in a normal LAN port, and not use the internet port in the router at all, would that possibly work?
<dazzed> theres no point in updating to breezy at this time
<preglow> gcc4 is a good point
<preglow> you don't HAVE to help, don't worry
<ShaneAu> I mean, one of the NIC's are conneted to the netgear routers wan port*
<dazzed> preglow: im just trying to make a point
<preglow> i've gotten that point delivered five thousand times, don't worry
<preglow> i know it's not supposed to work
<dazzed> preglow: updating to breezy will be like getting 20 new package upgrades on hoary...and having it be unstable and buggy
<preglow> i'm comfortable with unstable
<] BreliC[> hehe, if you're not a linux guru, you probably have no business/reason to upgrade to breezy right now
<preglow> i'm a pretty experience linux user, i'm just not used to apt yet
<dazzed> preglow: its not the unstable part as much as it its hoary as of right nwo
<ShaneAu> That way I would be using it as a swtich, basically all i want to do
<holycow> ShaneAu, then you would be on the same subnet as the rest of  your lan, therefore yes, but you would haveto be in the same address space as the lan of course
<ShaneAu> yeah, that's what I'd like
<wdh> preglow, what do you expect from breezy that is not in hoary?
<preglow> wdh: gcc4
<ShaneAu> Just the router to act as a swtich, so I can use it's porst to connect others, and it's wireless
<wdh> preglow, it is already in there?
<ShaneAu> ports*
<preglow> wdh: they say so
<holycow> ShaneAu, all you haveto do then is set the default gateway for each of the pcs on the network to the ip of your linux box, that should work
<dazzed> preglow: why dont u just get a source of gcc4 and compile urself
<ShaneAu> And the DHCP server would do it's job?
<preglow> dazzed: compile fails
<ShaneAu> for the entire network
<dazzed> so u expect it to work on breezy?
<preglow> well, it's pre-compiled...
<ShaneAu> (the dhcp server on the linux box, not just assign the router an IP_
<holycow> ShaneAu, only if you turn off the dhcp server on the netgear box
<ShaneAu> Cool then.
<bretzel>  -- (gcc4) : I read that it is buggy ... dunoo exactly where, but >4.0 has fixed bugs...
<ShaneAu> I'll try :)
<hybrid_> dazzed: lol compile gcc? with gcc? lol
<dazzed> well its precompiled but someone had to compile it to make it a .deb
<SlackShrike> hi
<wdh> holycow, ... and should be screaming by all accounts :)...  << what do you mean with that?
<dazzed> hybrid_: ...
<ShaneAu> Thanks :)
<hybrid_> dazzed: it sounds funny
<dazzed> true true
<dazzed> i know
<holycow> wdh, very fast, kde is coded in c++ from what i remember, and gcc4 is supposed to by default deliver c++ some speedups
<dazzed> preglow: gcc4 is not worth the constant hassle of hoary......or should i say breezy
<preglow> dazzed: gcc4 is in breezy, i've had several people tell me this, so that's not a problem
<bretzel> okay: Please, I asked a question about kde's tray icons ( such as klipper ) don;t show in gnome-panel ... any hints whay ? ( it was ok before )
<dazzed> well go ahead
<dazzed> i maen
<preglow> i can't, heh
<dazzed> just change ur sources
<wdh> holycow, would be nice.. but then again.. i used kde for a while.. and for some reason i got used to gnome after starting to use ubuntu.. and i dont like kde no more :P
<dazzed> ...and if u didnt know that i really dont suggest u gettin on breezy
<preglow> i've done all that, but the dist-upgrade fails on what looks to be a package collision of sorts
<holycow> wdh, same here
<bretzel> wdth: This is my case also, but I still need KDE apps such as Klipper, kdevelop...
<dazzed> preglow: like i said thats cuz its just about the same as hoary right now ^-
<holycow> bretzel, me too, i used to use k3b, until someone here told me about gnomebaker :)
<dazzed> and i wouldnt know wcuz im not even going to try installing til a month before final release
<dcraven> gcc 4.0 is indeed in breezy, but breezy is a little brutal at the moment with regards to some libs... For example, it will remove evolution for you due to dependancy issues.
<Raskall> so there.. I've got my box up and running again and I am not so impressed with ndiswrapper any more, even though I use it now. ndiswrapper with intersil prism2.5 winxp-drivers crashed and burned my system. I am up again now after a complete reinstall. Had to get another wlan-card that I knew worked with ndiswrapper instead.
<wdh> holycow, gnomebaker?? any better than graveman?
<preglow> don't use evolution, so all's fine
<dazzed> u listening ^
<bretzel> holycow: I am happy with nautilus's embedded cd-dvd burn... but yet k3d or gnome-baker for refined iso file sys
<holycow> wdh, never used graveman so not sure
<dcraven> preglow: all set then. heh
<holycow> bretzel, me too actually :)
<dazzed> preglow: you can be stubborn all you want but you should take an oppinion of the 20 linux users telling u not to upgrade
<preglow> dcraven: yes, if base-files upgrade had not vomited it would all be peachy
<preglow> i'll just wait a couple of days
<hybrid> dcraven: try thunderbird in breezy
<ShaneAu> Woo hoo, it works perfectly now... :D
<bretzel> -- again please, any hints how klipeer don't show its icon in gnome-panel ? it was visible before I re-installed hoary
<dcraven> preglow: good plan
<ShaneAu> it was that simple, just moving it into the lan port
<wdh> dazzed, what are you bugging him about?? he knows what the consequences are.. and ubuntu _needs_ users in development release for bugreports :)
<dcraven> hybrid: it's all good.
<preglow> dazzed: i'm not stubborn, i can help myself if something goes bad, i just don't know how to fix apt dependency crashes
<dazzed> ok
<dazzed> im just warning
<hybrid> dcraven: yea
<ShaneAu> and this linux's dhcp server is assigning IP's now
<holycow> ShaneAu, oh forgot to say one thing
<dazzed> i just hate to see people get in over their head and then they complain in here
<dazzed> ...
<holycow> when  you are on the wan port ....
<holycow> you cannot assign your card an internal ip
<elvirolo> join #ubuntu-devel
<dcraven> There isn't even any point in filing bugs for breezy at this point, just fixing them.
<holycow> its not routable via the wan port ... the netgear routing is hard wired for that
<ShaneAu> ok
<holycow> it actually doesn't make sense from a networking perspective
<hybrid> is it true ubuntu edited firefox?
<ShaneAu> I'm not using the wan port
<holycow> hybrid, what do you mean edited?
<dazzed> theres just no point for a common user to upgrade to bleeding bloody cut throat still alive version of linux for a new version of gcc ...
<wdh> hybrid, customised maybe :)
<dcraven> hybrid: newer security patches are included in the Ubuntu version of firefox, yes.
<dcraven> hybrid: as far as I know anyways.
<hybrid> dcraven: ok ty
<wdh> dazzed, who is the one complaining now?
<dazzed> ME!
<wdh> dazzed, :P
<hybrid> wdh: define customized plz
<dazzed> im very particular
<wdh> hybrid, well.. define what you mean by edited :)
<comforteagle_> Using synaptic to install mplayer... it says it installed it, but /usr/bin/gmplayer reports us null??
<hybrid> wdh: did they trim features or added? i havent noticed any trimmings
<Nermal> lo lo
<wdh> hybrid, i personally do no care whether it is edited.. i use it now.. and i like it.. so why bother about the original?
<Nermal> any mysql 5.x beta debs available for ubuntu ?
<hybrid> i was j/w
<holycow> hybrid, there is no trimming going on, just patching
<hybrid> ok
<hybrid> ty
<ShaneAu> :( Now I want to get the linux box to share files, BUT its giving me "Sharing Services are not installed" when I got to System > Administration > Folder Sharing
<dcraven> You guys need to smoke more weed.
<dazzed> i do
<dazzed> im smoking righ tnow
<holycow> ShaneAu, go to ubuntu website and find out how to enable it
<ShaneAu> But, I did check and samba and nfs seem to be installed
<dcraven> *more*
<ShaneAu> ok
<holycow> you haveto install a bunch of things
<ShaneAu> Oh crap, really
<dazzed> lol
<ShaneAu> :P
<ShaneAu> ok
<wdh> dazzed, lets 'upgrade' to breezy :)
<wdh> just for fun :)
<dazzed> wdh: im on it
<dazzed> right now
<dazzed> wdh: the sad thing is...id be completely opposing side....if my conn was better than 56k
<hybrid> dazzed: why did you upgrade?
<ikaro> mojn
<dazzed> :)
<dazzed> hybrid: im upset that i upgraded to hoary actually
<SaMRoX`> hi, i have a problem: I must use 60hz becouse of my monitor but gnome doesnt mantein that setting every time I restart.. how can i solve it?
<dazzed> but i have a feeling breezy will be better
<dazzed> plus i did to keep up
<dazzed> but i think warty was a lil better
<dazzed> in my oppinion*
<hybrid> dazzed: oh i like bleeding edge
<wdh> SaMRoX`, buy a new monitor :P
* wdh hides
<hybrid> i cant wait for them to do the sid style repos
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: you can set your refresh rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SaMRoX`> wdh, thats not an option, please help me set 60hz as default!
<wdh> hybrid, sid style repos?
<SaMRoX`> thx dcraven
<dazzed> hybrid: dont get me wrong if i had a conn that would do more than 5k/s then id be a bleeding edge man...but right now i have to make do with whats given to me :(
<wdh> SaMRoX`, maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is a help for you
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: no sweat, look for HorizSync and VertRefresh in the "Monitor" section in that file. It's pretty straight forward.
<hybrid> wdh: yes it is rumored ubunut will have repos for "grumpy" that would be like sid is for debian
<hybrid> dazzed: o i c
<dazzed> i still wouldnt update to breezy right now though
<dazzed> just silly
<wdh> hybrid, grumpy is after breezy?
* hybrid wishes every city was like san fransisco FREE WiFi
<dazzed> im no dev ...so...i mean id be contributing nothin
<wdh> hybrid, in the whole city?
<dcraven> dazzed: I'm in breezy, and yes, it was a silly move.
<dazzed> lol
<hybrid> wdh: no grumpy is going to be like still in dev always
<holycow> you guys gotta try stream tuner ... i love just clicking on a random internet radio station and listening
<dazzed> i mean if i REALLY new what i was doing enough to where it didnt really matter what shelled it out all i needed was the kernel and a console...id prolly upgrade...
<hybrid> wdh: this is all forum speculation
<holycow> you will need xmms or the like to play the streams of course, and w32codec i think? can't remember
<dazzed> hybrid: san fran has free wifi...citywide?
<wdh> dcraven, just keep upgrading untill you like it.. and then stop with upggrading :)
<hybrid> dazzed: they do or are about to...
<hybrid> dazzed: Google is helping with it i believe
<dazzed> hybrid: thats awesome...if i wasnt homophobic id move there
<hybrid> lol
<dcraven> wdh: Oh I like it fine now. I just wouldn't yet recommend it for others just yet :)
<kev_> stupid question: i registered for the ubuntu wiki and have contributed quite a few pages. during my reigstration, however, i managed to spell my name wrong. any way of fixing that?
<SaMRoX`> dcraven, another problem, I don't have xorg.conf :S
<wdh> hybrid, aah.. so thats why i read about grumpy groundhog for ages to be the succesor to hoary
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: are you running Warty?
<dazzed> i gotta pack up the computers here in a couple hours :(
<kingsley> What's a good way to find which directory is hogging disc space? df and du report that 16 more GBs are stored on / than filelight.
<SaMRoX`> dcraven, Im a newbie at linux, dont know whats Warty, I just installed Ubuntu and nothing else
<dazzed> i hate breaking down the co9mputers
<dazzed> its such a pain
<hybrid> dazzed: well maybe it will lead to others doing it . here in texas some reststops have wifi for free and they are working on giving all of them wifi
<holycow> SaMRoX`, well welcome to linux firstly :)
<SaMRoX`> thanks :)
<holycow> SaMRoX`, second make sure your havin fun
* hybrid stands up and claps
<dazzed> hybrid: the only thing that i have been to that has wifi is a couple bars,starbucks, and NEWEEST OF ALL the local wendys
<SaMRoX`> yes im sure of that :D
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: do you have a /etc/X11/XF86Config file?
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: yeah, welcome aboard :)
<SaMRoX`> dcraven, yes
<dazzed> SaMRoX`: its going to be a hassle first couple of weeks but ull get through it ,.... reading is the best medicine
<holycow> SaMRoX`, oh, thats bad
<holycow> haha
<dazzed> holycow: dont make him worried now
<holycow> SaMRoX`, how in the world did you endup with xfree instead of xorg?
<hybrid> dazzed: yea wendys starbux some hotels/motels reststop and truck stops
<dazzed> :)
<hybrid> loves in arkansas has wifi
<hybrid> idk whick 1
<holycow> dazzed, okay okzy, sorry, it's not bad at all SaMRoX` :) i'm just surprised
<SaMRoX`> I dont know :D
<dazzed> lol thats tight
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: sounds like you are running Warty then, that is the old release. If you have a broadband connection, I'd advise upgrading to Hoary (released a couple of weeks ago, and stable).
<SaMRoX`> I dont remember of selecting it in the instalation
<holycow> SaMRoX`, i'm with dcraven go to ubuntu site and download hoary iso, and install that
<hybrid> dazzed: yea i do alot of traveling from east texas to memphis so i get to do alot of warspeeding
<SaMRoX`> I just installed the cd Ubuntu sent me to Argentina, it took 3 months xD
<holycow> SaMRoX`, just to make sure you have the cleanest start possible, then we can go from there
<queuetue> Is there some tool that autmatically posts screenshots to a website?  I have a designer who's annoying me by making me repeatedly upload snapshots.  I'd just like to automate the process...
<dazzed> hehhh
<holycow> SaMRoX`, haha, thats the old version :)
<holycow> rofl
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: oh my.
<holycow> are you on high speed by any chance?
<dazzed> queuetue: theres a few things that are semi sorta like that
<SaMRoX`> holycow, fortunatelly, yes
<queuetue> dazzed, Got a name for me?
<dazzed> queuetue: but if they are being relayed to you by the shooter and ur doing the uploading...i dont think so
<holycow> SaMRoX`, yeah just download via bittorrent you will get amazing fast speed
<hybrid> SaMRoX: its okay upgraded in ubuntu is simple
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: okay, well for your problem it makes no difference. The instruction I gave before still holds, only the file is called XF86Config. The syntax/content is identical to the xorg.conf file I mentioned.
<SaMRoX`> ok.. tell me again becouse im lost, what should i download?
<queuetue> dazzed, no I am the shooter.
<dazzed> ohh ok
<dazzed> well
<dazzed> theres ftp drops
<SaMRoX`> ok dcraven, so i dont download anything for now?
<dazzed> (it keeps the ftp conn open and u can drop files into it and just like a copy paste)
<dcraven> holycow: why not just upgrade in place?
<holycow> hybrid, should we get him to download iso or just upgrade?
<dazzed> i dont specifically know names though sorry
<holycow> okay, help him upgrade :)
<SlackShrike> the Ubunutu-live do not find the cd! they alguem can help me?
<shinu> hey i got some problems with madplay... it doesnt want to play mp3 files
<holycow> hybrid, are you gonna run him through upgrade process?
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: your call. You could upgrade to Hoary (recommended), or stay with the older version. Your current problem (60Hz Monitor) can be fixed either way, but other things will probably work better with the newer version.
<SaMRoX`> shinu, i know little and nothing, but i know you must download something to play mp3 :D
<dazzed> SaMRoX`: i suggest the hoary for a first time linuxer
<dcraven> holycow: If he wants I will.. Just need to edit sources.list I imagine.
<shinu> shinu: but madplay i think supports mp3 by default
<holycow> lol *nod* i gotta go i don't have time to answer too many q's
<shinu> damn...
<holycow> :)
<hybrid> holycow: yea i will
<dazzed> dcraven: u can even do it in synaptic make things easier
<shinu> SaMRoX`: but madplay i think supports mp3 by default
<SaMRoX`> ok thx
<dcraven> I have a feeling poor SaMRoX` might be getting overwhelmed in here.
<dcraven> dazzed: I dunno how to do that.
<JaGWiRE```> -09:52:23-  Quit (stub) (~stub@intern146.lnk.telstra.net) ("Download Gaim: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/")
<JaGWiRE```> People actually use gaim for irc?
<shinu> SaMRoX`:  All three audio layers  (Layer I,  Layer II,
<shinu>        and Layer III a.k.a. MP3) are fully implemented.
<JaGWiRE```> I neevr knew that..
<shinu> thats what i understand by that
<dazzed> dcraven: just edit repos through synaptic...its more gui and user friendly but the text edit will teach him more
<SaMRoX`> what about that "xorg" thing? its in hoary?
<hybrid> yes
<dcraven> We really should stop giving new users conflicting answers to thier questions.. lol
<shock> actually I am looking for a good irc client (like xchat - but up-to-date) for OSX as we speak
<SaMRoX`> ok thx to all, ill give it a try
<shock> right now its xchat but only on this ressource hogging X environment
<hybrid> SaMRoX: come back when you are ready to upgrade
<SaMRoX`> ok
<dazzed> SaMRoX`: ill do a quick explination X is the controller of everything graphical on linux if it wasnt for X itd be a black and white console screen....X.org is the newest x server (best in my oppinion) xfree is slightly older
<dcraven> I just got serious deja vu.
<SaMRoX`> in a couble of minutes ill be going to the university, i think i will try it tomorrow
<hybrid> lol
<SaMRoX`> but ill be back :P
<dcraven> dazzed: what's "console"?
<dcraven> ;P
<hybrid> :)
<dazzed> hehe
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> X isn't the only way to see graphics on linux though :)
<dazzed> Choubaka: whatelse?
<dcraven> Choubaka: shh..
<SaMRoX`> thx dazzed, understood
<Choubaka> I've used mplayer on console.
<hybrid> lol
<dazzed> im intrigued
<hybrid> Chuobaka: yea for sound :P
<Choubaka> hybrid: no. for video :p
<dcraven> framebuffer
<dazzed> heh doesnt count
<Choubaka> dazzed: well, there's directfb, SVGAconsole etc.
<dazzed> Choubaka: ahh yes true true
<dcraven> I make ASCII graphics in console. ncurses is gui.
<hybrid> i have seen those ascii movie players always wanted to try it
<Choubaka> X is the only way to get a 3d-accelerated environment though.
<SaMRoX`> hey, one more and I promise I dont bother u anymore...for now :P
* BillGatez windows rulez ?
<Choubaka> dcraven: Not really :P
<SaMRoX`> in section monitor i have:
<SaMRoX`> 	HorizSync	30-96
<SaMRoX`> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<dcraven> sure it is
<Choubaka> it's a CUI
<SaMRoX`> I whould change 30-96 to 60?
<dcraven> haha
<Choubaka> curses user interface.
<dazzed> if it was up to me....id want 1 large transparent aterm....that i can seperate to 4 sections and do everything from there :)
<SaMRoX`> and also the other.
<Choubaka> dazzed: get one aterm, and use screen? :P
<dazzed> lol....yeah
<dazzed> but
<dazzed> i cant do EVERYTHIGN from term....other wised id end up just using console
<Chameleon22> can anyone suggest to me a very simple wiki i could use to make notes/document development process of an arbitarry project?
<dazzed> i thikn terms are the coolest aspect of linux
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: I imagine it's the VertRefresh one you want to set to 60.
<dazzed> its like the window into teh core
<shinu> damn... died again...
<SaMRoX`> dcraven, you are right
<SaMRoX`> thx god I didnt touch it yet :P
<SaMRoX`> so, I put 	VertRefresh	60 ?
<dazzed> YOU JUST GOT BITCHED!
<SaMRoX`> or something like 	VertRefresh	50-60
<SaMRoX`> ?
<dazzed> if you know all u want is 60
<dazzed> leave 60
<holycow> SaMRoX`, you need to google the proper vert and h refresh rates for your monitor model
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: I suppose. I doubt it *requires* a range, but if it does, and you want to peg it at 60, then do 60-60 or something.
<SaMRoX`> ok thx
<Choubaka> why not configure it using dpkg-reconfigure?
<dazzed> SaMRoX`: best way to do it is find ur range from google like holycow mentioned
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: I think a single value would be fine though.
<SaMRoX`> holycow, that wouldnt help, my monitor should support up to 85 hz...but it is brroken :D
<holycow> can you still hose a moni these days? i guess if its out of range most monis will just say out of range right?
* guruff gota go 
<Myrtti> dcraven: I don't think it allows only single value
<SaMRoX`> i whoul buy a new one
<SaMRoX`> should
<dcraven> Myrtti: okay, did you get the SaMRoX`?
<Choubaka> holycow: yeah.
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: Myrtti says it may need a range, so 60-61 or something will be fine.
<dazzed> hour and a half til the CS201 final...(msoffice and what a computer is made outta class) final...then packing up the computers and moving home :(
<SaMRoX`> ok dcraven thx
<holycow> btw, if anyone is wondering where gnome stores your 'selected resolution' its in an xml file in either .gnome or .gnome2 in your home dir :)
<dazzed> holycow: lies!
<dcraven> dazzed: msoffice in a 2nd year course? lol
<dazzed> dcraven: dont ask...
<dcraven> haha
<dazzed> its mind boggling
<SaMRoX`> what shoul I touch to edit whith gedit? It is shust doenst letting me to edit the value xD
<dazzed> i have showed up twice...to each test...i currently have a98
<dcraven> dazzed: what was your intro language, VB?
<holycow> dazzed, good luck
<dazzed> ima need it
<dazzed> vb
<dazzed> yes
<SaMRoX`> (sory about my horrorous (?) english)
<dcraven> holy shame
<dazzed> then c++
<dazzed> it is
<dazzed> thats university for u these days
<dazzed> they all about teaching what exists...not what could exist
<visor> do you guys can see embeded video in realmedia format with realplayer 10?
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: you need to edit as a priveliged user.. "sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config", then enter your password when it asks.
<dazzed> except the book that was basically written by microsoft...gives *alot* of praise to linux...and supports it highly
<SaMRoX`> ok, how do I edit in gedit?
<SaMRoX`> ahh ok dcraven
<SaMRoX`> thx
<dcraven> dazzed: written by MS or published by MS?
<dcraven> dazzed: what university is this? US?
<dazzed> its niether...its just a book all about ms
<dazzed> US...Alabama
<hybrid> SaMRoX sudo gedit /foo/foo
<dcraven> My school doesn't teach any MS specific stuff. I think I got very lucky judging by what I hear... Unless I want a job of course.
<holycow> dazzed they all about teaching what exists...not what could exist  <-- thats a very wise statement
<dazzed> theres a linux chapter...and if MS had anything to do with the book...they give credit where credit is due
<shinu> ha! my friend doesnt have internet and is reinstalling/upgrading his windows xD
<dazzed> holycow: why thankyou
<Choubaka> shinu: What's "ha"? with that?
<Choubaka> -?
<mark__> have a question. How can I import many VCard in one operation into evolution??
<hybrid> shinu: upgradin winblows sux
<shinu> does madplay install mp3 support by default or do i have to add something?
<dazzed> hybrid: it gets easy after the 300th time u have to do it:)
<dcraven> shinu: that's probably the safest bet.. Windows with no Internet.
<hybrid> dazzed: lol
<Choubaka> dcraven: yeah.
<sproingie> gah.  why are there so many *required* packages for [k] ubuntu-desktop?
<catfox> does anybody know what that theme is in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29007
<hybrid> well when ME completely leaves your harddrive for no reason installin sux
<ShaneAu> .
<dcraven> sproingie: KDE is quite large, that's why.
<catfox> i know it's a clearlooks, but don't know the colour scheme
<Choubaka> Though a computer without a network is basically useless nowadays
<SaMRoX`> dcraven, do you know how could i login as root in the login screen? the installation didnt ask me for a password for root
<sproingie> dcraven: kubuntu or ubuntu, both are the same way.  like ppp, it's required, or it breaks like five core packages.  why?
<shinu> does madplay install mp3 support by default or do i have to add something?
<hybrid> SaMRoX: there is no root
<sproingie> dcraven: should just be recommended.
<shinu> Choubaka: its just funny :P
<dcraven> SaMRoX`: you can't. root is disabled in Ubuntu. When you use "sudo", you type in your user password.
<hybrid> SaMRoX: use sudo then command and use your pw
<SaMRoX`> yes, I just noticed that
<Choubaka> SaMRoX`: Don't login to X as root even if you could. EVER.
<SaMRoX`> thx
<pixil9> why?
<SaMRoX`> why Choubaka?
<shinu> hybrid: i double boot with win2k just in case i cant do something on linux
<pixil9> I login as root to X all the time
<hybrid> Chouka: why?
<Choubaka> SaMRoX`: it's unsafe.
<hybrid> shinu: what would that be?
<Fab_> checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Fab_> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<Fab_> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Fab_> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<dcraven> sproingie: is it necessary that [k] ubuntu-desktop be installed during the install process? I don't remember.
<Fab_> configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<pixil9> no it's not
<pixil9> just don't be an idiot.
<Choubaka> yes it is.
<Fab_> any help
<pixil9> no it's really not
<Choubaka> Or rather, it's useless.
<shinu> hybrid: i never could bother to configure my wireless card on linux
<scizzo> Fab_: you need the -dev package of libgtk
<hybrid> lol
<shinu> hybrid: and some old games :D
<pixil9> it saves you the pain in the ass of typing sudo every 10 seconds
<Choubaka> You can use the comp as a normal user just as well
<Fab_> scizzo: thank you
<visor> Fab_: install de dev packages of gtk2
<hybrid> shinu: my airport work ootb
<Fab_> visor: thank you :P
<sproingie> dcraven: well for ppp, ubuntu-base actually depends on it.  even if you dont *have* a modem
<shinu> hybrid: ootb?
<Choubaka> pixil9: and it also makes you vulnerable to all kinds of other shit.
<Fab_> the one thing that bothers me, why cant it just say that i need to install it :P
<pixil9> ya if you're stupid.
<hybrid> out of the box
* sproingie wonders if meta-packages even can have recommendations instead of requirements
<wdh> pixil9, sudo -s is a help on that :)
<Choubaka> pixil9: -_-
<shinu> hybrid: on ubuntu? what card you have? :D
<pixil9> I prefer not typing sudo
<scizzo> Fab_: because they expect you to read the requirements?
<SaMRoX`> Ok, im going to the university, thx to all for the help, im sure tomorro (or this night, who knows :P) ill be back with a loooot of more doubts :P:P bye!!
<pixil9> why not just login.
<Choubaka> pixil9: lazy ass.
<visor> so, anybody get realplayer embedded in mozilla and not in its own window?
<pixil9> lol ya
<shinu> hybrid: please... not something expensive i cant afford :P
<Choubaka> pixil9: because it's unsafe.
<scizzo> Fab_: did you read the README and INSTALL?
<wdh> pixil9, sudo -s basically logs you in..
<Fab_> scizzo: okay, thats possible ;>
<hybrid> shinu: i have airport but it seems to only work on *my* network
<Twiggy> Hey I'm looking through synaptic for the assistive technology support plugins in gnome, but I can't find them, can anybody point me in the right directino/
<pixil9> or su -
<wdh> much like su - does ;)
<shinu> hybrid: huh... :D
<dcraven> sproingie: well I can understand the meta-packages having huge dependancies, I just think it should be an option during the install to not install any of the meta-packages.. That would be a good way to go.
<Choubaka> pixil9: Windows would not suffer from spyware and viruses half as much if it was usable as non-admin user.
<hybrid> shinu: 500$ for an iBook g3
<Fab_> scizzo: i figured you people in here would help me quicker then cat readme is executed ;)
<hybrid> not bad
<shinu> hybrid: haha :D
<pixil9> I know.. but we don't have to worry about that yet do we
<sproingie> dcraven: not installing ubuntu-base is not much of an option
<catfox> hi all
<catfox> does anyone know why a server, doing daily backups, would gradually run out of swap space? where's a good place to track this down?
<pixil9> and i've still never had a virus in windows
<hybrid> shinu: viva la ebay
<shinu> hybrid: someday... maybe :)
<pixil9> with no virus protection in 14 years
<shinu> hehe
<sproingie> dcraven: it's the same thing we crucify MS for, making us install unnecessary junk
<wdh> Choubaka, you can.. but noone does it :)
<topyli> sproingie: for example, the 'gnome' package depends on either evolution or balsa
<Choubaka> wdh: yeah
<wdh> pixil9, its still quite useless :)
<Choubaka> because it's a fucking pain in the ass.
<scizzo> Fab_: then don't ask why the application does not tell you what you should install
<hybrid> pixil9: i doubt that you prolly had a boot virus or an undetecable one: my sis runs xp and it has many but doesnt affect it much
<sproingie> pixil9: most viruses dont pop up on friday the 13th and say "u r 0wnzr3d" now.  how do you know you don't have one now?
<topyli> dcraven: you can install the minimum install, then apt-get what you want like in debian
<pixil9> because i look at my processes?
<Fab_> scizzo: aight, if you stop taking things to seriously ;)
<dcraven> sproingie: that's my point. The install should offer an "expert" mode where you have a choice of metapackage or no metapackage... But of course that's too 'confusing'.
<scizzo> Fab_: you should always read the README and INSTALL file before compile
<sproingie> pixil9: AHAHAHAAAAA
<dazzed> god im bored
<hybrid> pixil9: omg
<ivoks> ola
<dcraven> topyli: Okay, cool. I had forgotten :)
<pixil9> It's called security task manager.
<Choubaka> on linux, using the computer as a user is easy and natural.
<pixil9> not ctrl-alt-escape.
<Fab_> scizzo: i know, and i promise next time i will before bothering you :)
<SlackShrike>  when i use the live-cd to boot this return this message: "No common CD-ROM drive was detected" who can help me?
<Choubaka> and using it as super user is not required.
<sproingie> pixil9: i dont think you're clueless so much as trolling
<Choubaka> on windows, you just can't do the most basic things without being admin :P
<ivoks> any ubuntu developer here? ubuntu 5.04 has really nasty bugs
<pixil9> Have you ever used security task manger? no
<pixil9> so stfu
<hybrid> pixil9: do you know what vb6 is?
<dazzed> Choubaka: to truly use linux...you need super user
<Choubaka> dazzed: no you don't. :)
<topyli> dcraven: if you use tasksel in debian, you end up with things like ubuntu-desktop
<Choubaka> you only need sudo
<dazzed> to use it to play music and burn cds...no
<wdh> pixil9, why do you think they invented a virusscanner if all you need to do is watch at the processes??
<Choubaka> dazzed: ?!
<dazzed> well sudo is an impersination of super user
<dazzed> ...
<wdh> pixil9, theres more to it than that imho
<dazzed> u tricked me
<pixil9> Look at security manager.. then talk to me
<dcraven> It's the users that login as root that will make Linux as suseptable to malware as Windows is now. Funny thing is, the folks who do that are the Windows people who switch to Linux to avoid the malware.
<pixil9> thanks.
<Choubaka> dazzed: well, yeah.
<megamind> can someone tell me how do i install DNS server in ubuntoo ? plz
<hybrid> pixil9: vb is the perfect virus language
<dazzed> trickster!
<pixil9> haha ubuntoo
<dazzed> ubuntu* :)
<dazzed> ooboontoo
<scizzo> megamind: apt-cache search bind
<megamind> ok thanks let me try
* dcraven inserts a "*typically*" into his last post up there.
* dazzed cancels dcravens request
<dcraven> heh
<Choubaka> pixil9: how about human error?
<Choubaka> everyone makes mistakes.
<Choubaka> _EVERYONE_
<dcraven> not me
<dazzed> Choubaka: i dont..
* sproingie hms.  security task manager looks a whole lot like protection to me.  'course I dont see it picking up anything that really would want to hide
<pixil9> I've made my mistakes
<hybrid> me either
<pixil9> but i back my shit up
<dazzed> lol
<Choubaka> dazzed: dcraven: don't lie.
<hybrid> i never lie and i am perfect
<sproingie> hell that screenshot alone doesn't even show all the tasks
<dazzed> every mistake i make is on purpose!...to learn more :)
<Choubaka> and if you're root, your system can get hosed by a simple typo.
* Nalioth has made mistakes logged in as root...and learnt his lesson(s)
<dazzed> Choubaka: much truth
* topyli has rm -rf'ed his home dir once
<pixil9> That's why I said you can login as root if you don't be an idiot lol
<dcraven> It's not the users data I'm concerned about with logging in as root, it's the propogation of malware that I hate. It makes the Internet a friggin' spam and junk yard.
<sproingie> personally i dont like the idea of superusers
<Choubaka> pixil9: bad troll.
<Choubaka> or by a bug in an app you'd normally use as nonprivileged.
* dazzed logs in as root only when absolutely ABSOTOOTATLUTELY neccisary
<hybrid> Choubaka: that is miskleadin: if you are root and type cd /home/hybrid/desktop you are tellin me my system will blow away
<pixil9> you're a fucking troll
<pixil9> stop telling people they can't login as root
<pixil9> Whoever asked the option is in gdm config
<topyli> sproingie: yes! every user and every process is born equal and free
<sproingie> on really secure systems, the account that can change the security settings of others can do pretty much NOTHING else
<dcraven> pixil9: Are we allowed to recommend against it?
<pixil9> I don't care lol
<dcraven> thanks
<dazzed> im too worried about my own mistakes to log in as root
<Choubaka> pixil9: everyone makes mistakes.
<Choubaka> pixil9: even the best.
<dcraven> I'd hate to troll when I only like to offer help.
<Nalioth> i like the "sudo only" option immediately available here
<FlyingSquirrel32> This weekend I tried to set up NFS and DNS on my ubuntu system, it seems these are not on the CD.
<Choubaka> Give me one good reason to use the computer as root anyway. :)
<Choubaka> and saving 10 seconds with sudo is not one
<wdh> pixil9, its not even about mistakes.. there can still be bugs in programs.. causing your system to be extra vulnerable to intruders/virusses
<dcraven> Choubaka: let's not feed him.
<sproingie> under the surface, windows has a way superior security model.  then they threw all this crap on top that requires a more or less flat permission space
<wdh> Choubaka, 10 seconds?
<Choubaka> dcraven: I always get carried away.
<Choubaka> wdh: he said it. :)
<dazzed> lol guys its coool let him log in as root all he wants...and when he crashes ...its his comp not ours
<dcraven> Choubaka: we all do.
<wdh> Choubaka, how much time does it take you to type 'sudo -s'?
<Choubaka> 0.5 seconds? :P
<sproingie> frankly i just want to be able to name a file PRN, CON, or NUL on windows without things blowing up
<FlyingSquirrel32> What does it take to set up my own repository on my private net?
<hybrid> wdh: 3 hrs
<dazzed> .2 for me
<dcraven> dazzed: yeah but it's the poor people in his addressbook who suffer.. hehe
* hybrid curses fat fingers
<membreya> woohoo I managed to fix something with breezy :D
<dazzed> heh
* sproingie bemoans his prn collection :p
<topyli> FlyingSquirrel32: it's in the apt-howto
<dazzed> congrats :)\
* hybrid claps for membreya
<Nalioth> membreya, congratulations
<FlyingSquirrel32> thanks.
<dazzed> membreya: a thank you ahead of time for the thing you fixed on my future breezy
<wdh> membreya, woohoo.. i managed to dodge the same problem by not using breezy :P
<E0x> hello
<dazzed> ello
<hybrid> hi
<dazzed> ell o ell
* sproingie finds breezy pretty stable.  'course being debian it's STILL at the tender mercies of DD's
<sproingie> e.g. where the hell is postgresql 8.x?
<dazzed> sproingie: OH NO!
<Choubaka> sproingie: depends on how you define stable. :)
<dazzed> sproingie: im sorry :(
<membreya> it was the eth0 not being able to be reliably mapped error :)
<dcraven> sproingie: I find it stable too.. Just not real apt-friendly at times.
<wdh> sproingie, breezy is pretty much 'debian unstable unstable', as holycow just pointed out :)
<topyli> it will break folks, don't worry
<dazzed> my laptop is prolly gettin breezy sometime near future
<Choubaka> at least after gcc4 starts breaking things
<dazzed> it can be risked to format
<dcraven> topyli: it has a couple of times so far :)
<sproingie> dcraven: eh, i havent had an apt meltdown for a while.  sometimes mass breakage like when kde migrated
<topyli> heh
<Choubaka> apt meltdown. hee. :)
<sproingie> dcraven: i remember the big perl debacles of debian years ago.  nothing like that
<dcraven> sproingie: I've never been a Debian boy, so I don't recall those years.
<dcraven> Well.. I did use Debian for a week prior to Ubuntu acutally, so that was a lie.
<dazzed> 2 days in a row casino is on
<thenuke> how do I create passwordless account?
<membreya> thenuke: you need to create a system account
<sproingie> i find 'em to be pretty much the same.  ubuntu has better amd64 support, so i picked it instead of vanilla
<dazzed> ubu is only debian distro for me
<thenuke> membreya: ah ok, hmm, I wonder how I do that :)
<dazzed> this whole apt-get stuff is new to me
<membreya> sproingie: that's why I jumped from MS Windows to Linux :)
<dcraven> You can have passwordless accounts?
<sproingie> with vanilla debian, you have to pick out special repositories
<Choubaka> Hmm
<pixil9> thenuke: you can make gdm autologin a user
<dazzed> membreya: i jumped from Windows to slackware...imagine that :)
<Choubaka> Actually, I'm afraid of Linux distros becoming mainstream
<sproingie> 'course picking a 64 bit distro is biting me when i want to learn haskell.  ghc support on x86-64 is pretty spotty
<dcraven> Choubaka: *me too*
<sproingie> Choubaka: they *are* mainstream, depending on which stream you swim in
<dazzed> there arent enough of us to make linux "mainstream"
<Choubaka> ignorant people might _really_ start using their machines as root.
<catfox> does anyone know why a server, doing daily backups, would gradually run out of swap space?
<dcraven> Linux is doomed when it becomes mainstream.
<membreya> sproingie: so run a chroot for 32bit
<thenuke> pixil9: I dont want that, I dont even have gdm
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is doing a good thing though, disabling root login :)
<sproingie> Choubaka: you work in IT, you almost certainly have a redhat box.  we standardized on RHEL, which really irritated me since we were going with SuSE before we got bought out
<dazzed> dcraven: not so much...itll just make us make something cooler
<dazzed> :)
<membreya> Choubaka: easy enough to get around if need be :P
<sproingie> and parent company uses RHEL
<membreya> and I have needed to a few times, like when I nuked my passwd file :P
<dcraven> dazzed: yeah.. I don't feel like starting over again though. It's been a long haul.
<Choubaka> membreya: well, the ignorant user won't try.
<pixil9> Why is linux doomed when it's mainstream
<Nermal> hmm.. whats the nicest way to configure network interfaces without gnome installed ?
<dazzed> dcraven: much truth...
<Choubaka> He'll use sudo
<Nermal> just edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Choubaka> and it's good.
<dazzed> im glad someone is putting up the fight though
<membreya> Nermal: that's right
<Nermal> rightho
<Choubaka> but if root login were enable, there's a chance the user will use that.
<membreya> thenuke: man adduser
<membreya> Choubaka: true :)
<Choubaka> enabled*
<njan> Choubaka, people will only start using root if a) they're home users who use distros who make it easy to run as root pr even pander to it (ahem, linspire), b) they have incompetant IT staff, or c) they *are* incompetant IT staff.
<membreya> njan: can I take all the above? :P
<Choubaka> njan: or they want stuff easy.
<dazzed> lol njan
<dcraven> pixil9: commercialism ruins everything.. Not to mention the malware.
<njan> membreya, sure! Run linspire in a corporate network! :)
<sproingie> membreya: got to pull over way too much crap to do a 32bit chroot
<Choubaka> you see, as root you don't have to type "sudo"
<membreya> njan: why not lindows? :P
<membreya> oh ok sproingie :(
<njan> membreya, linspire == lindows
<dazzed> Choubaka: its not even a matter of ease...people who use root have a personal vandetta...something to prove...cuz its raelly not harder to type sudo in any form or fashion
<membreya> njan: I rest my case :P
<Choubaka> dazzed: yeah.
<njan> membreya, uh.. yeah. Whatever your case was :p
* sproingie just reboots to windows if the haskell bug bites.  which it hasnt in a while anyway :(
<E0x> anyone know a way for auto-save the iptable rules
<dcraven> We might be getting carried away with the root thing.
<E0x> i remember a scritp , but right i can find it
<dazzed> lol
<njan> Choubaka, no distribution should make it so hard to do anything that people are obliged to run as root
<dazzed> just a lil
<dazzed> i tell you im bored
<Choubaka> njan: yeah
<njan> Choubaka, if anyone is running as root to '[have]  stuff easy', that distribution has failed as a distribution for that individual.
<Choubaka> njan: You just said that no distro should become windows. :P
<njan> or that individual is ambitiously stupid, and you can't plan for the ambitiously stupid.
<sproingie> i typically have a root shell open
<membreya> njan: what about packages that you need to compile yourself? :)
<njan> Choubaka, actually, windows is moving far, far away from having people run as an administrator.. look at longhorn's fundamentals ;P
<pixil9> lol go fuck yourself
<thenuke> membreya: adduser --system test  creates an account without password and which then cannot login :P
<njan> membreya, make install is the only thing that requires running as root, and then you run as you again :p
<Choubaka> njan: longhorn isn't here yet.
<dcraven> membreya: install them in $HOME
<Choubaka> XP is still unusable as a normal user.
<Choubaka> at least IME
<shinu> why when i do:mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.10/animedump /mnt/remote/ it doesnt work...
<membreya> thenuke: AFAIK you can't have a systemuser with a shell, but I'm a newbie
<njan> Choubaka, no, but it's on the way - winxp actually has quite a lot of options for running as a regular user, the problem is the developers who've developed as administrators and made it impossible not to run as one.
<megamind> is bind a dns server for ubuntoo ?
<membreya> shinu: you got smbfs installed?
<shinu> when i do dmesg|tail i get smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<Choubaka> njan: good point.
<pixil9> megamind: sure any many others
<pixil9> and*
<Choubaka> megamind: Ubuntoo? :P
<njan> Choubaka, http://blogs.msdn.com/aaron_margosis <= that's worth a read if you're interested in this with reference to windows.
<megamind> which one u prefer me ... pixil9
<Nalioth> njan membreya i prefer checkinstall over "make install", although it still requires root authority
<Choubaka> I sincerely hope Windows'll get better.
<pixil9> megamind: i run bind on all of my work servers.
<shinu> membreya: uh... its a winxp share im trying to mount, is that question still valid?
<membreya> yes
<sproingie> administrator can pretty immediately screw things up by deleting, sure, but to *really* hose things up creatively, you need LOCALSYSTEM
<sproingie> there's a utility out there that will open a shell with LOCALSYSTEM access
<njan> Choubaka, it will. Longhorn is going to be a very strong product offering. imo, the security model is actually far more capable than the security model in the vanilla linux kernel (and by extension in ubuntu,debian, etc), but we'll see :)
<membreya> shinu: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<shinu> membreya: ok thanks
<kalidor> i installed xorg-driver-fglrx for my radeon 9700, but now i see violet and green glitches in some images or icons, i tried doing fglrx_xgamma -gamma 1.0 but it misses library libfglrx_gamma.1
<njan> heya, chase.
<sproingie> njan: i'll believe it when i see it.  similar claims were made of windows 2003
<membreya> njan: they should rename longhorn to longload with all its bloat
<megamind> ok ... how can i activate my NTFS and FAT partitions on ubuntoo ? plz
<Anlar> njan: well, some morons (core kernel devs) are seeing still the security as just one another thing that can be slapped on top of the thingy.
<Choubaka> njan: MS has a reputation of screwing up lots of good stuff with lousy implementation.
<shinu> membreya: i got it by default on last system so thought... :P
<Choubaka> njan: and as long as they want to maintain legacy compatibility...
<membreya> megamind: too long to explain on the channel, www.ubuntuguide.org
<njan> sproingie, most of the claims are true, the problem is with implementation and development. If you actually take advantage of all that 2k3 offers, you have a very secure system, but most people, and most developers (including microsoft's), don't.
<sproingie> i betcha that longhorn STILL has drive letters and magic filenames
<sproingie> e.g. just TRY to create a file named CON, PRN, or NUL
<njan> Anlar, yupm and most kernel devs don't really have any requirement or motivation to care about security.
<pixil9> Yeah because that would be really smart to take out drive letters
<pixil9> and confuse 5 billion windows users
<pixil9> lol.
<sproingie> pixil9: no one is listening to you anymore.  go away
<sigpc> lol
<sproingie> [07:35]  [Ignore]  Added pixil9!* to your ignore list.
<GoneBoB> he has a point though
<pixil9> lol good
<sproingie> he might.  still a pissant
<pixil9> I've had enough of your nerd talk anyway.
<Anlar> njan: they rely on mostly obscurity (and not security) and their policy is that security must not have any toll on the speed etc.. so, the model is doomed
<Fab_> pixil: ehm, if windows would have 5 billion users, billie boy would already govern the universe ;)
<GoneBoB> agreed
<dcraven> Drive lettering seems so weird.
<pixil9> Fab_, Yes because i was being literal.
<sproingie> volume labels arent universally bad, no, drive letters are just degenerate volume labels
<pixil99> Hey retard learn how to ignore on irc
<sproingie> i dont see them going away either.  the magic filenames irk the shit out of me
<GoneBoB> sproingie: far from
<Fab_> scizzo: it worked out :) evidence is pretty cool ^_^
<GoneBoB> sproingie: drive letters change
<njan> Anlar, :).. personally, I think the kernel team are good at what they do - maintaining the upstream core of any linux distribution. I'm staking my security on projects like rsbac which actually redesign the components of the kernel required to be redesigned in order to give the linux kernel similar capabilities to the windows kernel in the future.
<GoneBoB> volume labels do not
<Choubaka> actually, you can mount partitions on NT afaik
* sproingie supposes irc clients need to fix /ignore then.  usually i'm on channels that dont suffer idiots
<Choubaka> to directories.
<GoneBoB> Choubaka: you can yes
<aeho> what I can do: mplayer crashed and "killall mplayer" doesn't do anything
<njan> Anlar, same reason that anyone who argues that the kernels from kernel.org change / break too quickly - anyone using them for anything in production is crazy; distributions repackage and test kernels, and that's the way it should be. It's an added layer of protection, capability, and assurance.
<pixil9> actually it's called a hostmask *!*@host LOL
<chombee> Hi guys - I have a messed up config that I don't understand, I tried fixing it but turns out it's still messed. My computer is sending cron and anacron messages to an external email address. So I think it is postfix related config that must be wrong, right? Does anyone know how I can reset/reinstall postfix and all its related config files, including hosts and alias files etc?
<Anlar> njan: they do piss poor job. they are great coders but they won't let stuff like pax of rbac in, ever.
<GoneBoB> Choubaka: /etc/aliases
<sproingie> Anlar: pax has sort of a bad history with security.  rsbac is a technical disagreement, and frankly kind of lost out to SELinux
<njan> Anlar, nope, and tbh, it might not be a bad thing. The vanilla linux kernel is used for all kinds of things which don't require rsbac and don't want it - for embedded applications it'd be a real pita to remove. So let the kernel.org people maintain the kernel, let rsbac add to it, and let the distributions use the rsbac repackaged version. That way you have all the strength of multiple versions of the kernel without having to maintain kernel-vanilla, kernel-harde
<njan> ned, kernel-embedded, etc, and synchronising changes between half a dozen different trees.
<njan> sproingie, I'd disagree with you on every point there; I don't think rsbac has lost out to selinux, and they don't quite choose to do the same thing - and I'd definitely disagree with your statement that "pax has.. a bad history with security"
<wdh> aeho, still?
<pixil9> That's because sproingie is a 16 year old kid who has never worked a day in his life.. but somehow is a guru on *nix with ubuntu and knows everything
<membreya> chombee: checked your main.cf in your /etc/postfix dir?
<membreya> I strongly suggest that you do a man postfix
<randabis> lol
<Choubaka> ARGGH
* membreya sniffles ...nobody wants to know my wonderful fix in breezy :(
<tsume> pixil9: please behave
<Choubaka> There are no ops on this channel either :(
<tsume> pixil9: keep the personal attacks to PRIVMSG. Thanks.
<pixil9> Ya there are.. they just use the bots
<wdh> megamind, gimme gimme gimme :)
<wdh> megamind, or actually.. tellme tellme tellme :)
<njan> sproingie, Selinux "is not intended as a complete security solution for Linux. Security-enhanced Linux is not an attempt to correct any flaws that may currently exist in Linux. Instead, it is simply an example of how mandatory access controls that can confine the actions of any process, including a superuser process, can be added into Linux"
<aeho> wdh, yep
* Nalioth snaps at the bait
<sproingie> njan: thought it was pax that was finding a new hole in the design every week or so.  so much duplication, could have been thinking of something different.   selinux is in most vendor kernels, rsbac isnt
<njan> (from http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/)
<Nalioth> membreya, what did you fix?
<membreya> Nalioth: that stupid eth0 cannot be mapped reliably error message
<sigpc> stop cutting and pasting njan
<sigpc> :P
<chombee> yeah - I checked it. I didn't find anything in there. Yeah I've done man postfix. Basically I've looked through all the /etc/postix/ files and /etc/alias and /etchosts, and maybe some others, attempting to remove instances of the domain that is erroneously being sent to, and making sure root, postmaster etc are defined as the local user, trying to get it to send the cron and anacron messages locally, but still it
<chombee> sends them out
<njan> sigpc, be quiet, that's the first thing I've copied and pasted :p
<Nalioth> membreya, did you change it to "you are all buggered up" or something?
<wdh> aeho, you could try to get its PID by issueing 'ps -aux |grep mplayer'. And then kill that pid with 'kill -9 PID'
* sigpc is tired of way off topic stuff
<sproingie> njan: i certainly prefer rsbac's philosophy and thought linux's built-in approach was a gross hack when i first saw it.  unfortunately now that they do conflict, rsbac aint likely to make it in anymore
<pixil9> chombee, What's the problem with postfix?
<njan> sproingie, selinux is in most vendor kernels, rsbac isn't.. and you extrapolate from that that rsbac has lost? USB1 is in most PCs, USB2 isn't in as many.. does that mean that USB1 is more advanced than USB2 and that USB2 has lost?
<membreya> Nalioth: commented out eth0 in /etc/iftab
<Nalioth> membreya, thats a easy fix
<membreya> Nalioth: but a fix!
<membreya> :P
<membreya> and since I've only been on linux for like 2 months :P
<Nalioth> membreya, think i would a changed the error message to something like "your expensive whole house and garden implementation of cat5 is now useless"
<chombee> pixil9 - Well, the problem is that cron and anacron messages keep getting sent from my machine to root@domain.org, where domain.org is not the local domain and has nothing to do with my machine, so this root is getting spammed. Since postfix is the only MTA I think is installed...
<aeho> wdh, it worked
<aeho> thanks
<sproingie> njan: if your criteria of "winning" is a better design, then sure, rsbac has won.  if it's deployments however ... and BTW, every new pc comes with usb2, which is backward compatible and made by the same people
<pixil9> chombee, Is it doin this off default install?
<wdh> aeho, yw
<chase> hi njan sorry didnt see you up there
<chase> how you doing?
<membreya> cat5 Nalioth ? :| cat6 baby
<cyberix> The xscreensaver of Ubuntu hoary crashes. :-(  I had to explain a "joe user" how to torn it off.
<njan> sproingie, they don't conflict. rsbac is a whole framework which does a variety of things, selinux is an example implementation of one specific security architecture
<Anlar> njan: as they both need the same hooks, they do conflict.
<Nalioth> membreya, sorry i'm stuck with traditional 10/100 hardware, havent had the dough for the fancy gigabit stuff
<njan> sproingie, and hardened linux is *VERY* new turf. There's definitely room for competition, and it's embryonic enough that you can't say one is more accomplished than the other
<membreya> Nalioth: I want 10gb :D
<pixil9> chombee, I believe you'd configure that with myhostname =
<pixil9> in main.cf
<njan> Anlar, in that you can't use them on the same machine, sure. I wasn't arguing that - sproingie was arguing that in general, rsbac has lost and since its goal conflicts with selinux  and (according to him) everyone uses selinux and no-one uses rsbac, rsbac is a futile effort.
<njan> Which imo is totally untrue :)
<pixil9> njan: sproingie knows all.
<sproingie> njan: thank you for putting words in my mouth
<njan> sproingie, you're welcome. :)
<chombee> pixil9 - I've been running the sytem for months, from warty to hoary, and it just seemed to start doing this a few weeks ago for no reason. The one thing I can think of is that I installed SendMail - I gave it all default configs except for the question about the domain that will follow the @ in emails you send, which I set as domaon.org, the domain that is now getting spammed. My installing SendMail did not coinc
<chombee> ide with the spam starting, it was months before, and when I tried removing SendMail it was not there. I removed a couple of pkgs that were sendmail related, didn't help
<pixil9> sendmail is gone now?
<chombee> pixil9 - yeah. I seached synaptic for sendmail, nothing installed.
<pixil9> o i see it now
<njan> not bad, chase, you?
<pixil9> i'm reading the highlighted red in xchat :P
<shinu> how do i upgrade wxGTK?
<pixil9> so if you telnet localhost 25
<pixil9> it's postfix correct? heh
<shinu> apt-get upgrade wxgtk?
* sproingie can never remember sendmail config stuff.  should be an option to not rewrite unqualified usernames
<chase> njan, been worse had a docs appoint about ma head acks and thinking about moving Uni from aberttay to dundee
<seeker_> how can I open/close ports?
<chombee> pixil9 - yes
<sproingie> chombee: checked the sendmail.m4 files to see if there's anything related to "unqualified addresses"?
<chombee> postfix answers
<pixil9> chombee: what is your myhostname = option in main.cf ?
<MonkeyINAbaG> anyone else having frequent amsn crashes?
<Anlar> njan: well, I've done a bit research on these things and they take different approaches.. they both might be good, I don't care about the philosphical moot crap talk. just use them well. but they are very far from complete and especially getting some heavy weigh tools to the official kernel tree is nearly impossible due the current policies. so go figure out.. :)
<chombee> pixil9 - checking
<chombee> sproingie - where are those files?
<njan> Anlar, yup, they do take different approaches, and they are far from complete. As I said before, this is very new turf, but imo, rsbac is the best opportunity linux has to move to a better security model.
<Anlar> njan: I'll setup selinux when I have time. I tried last weeked but managed to trash my system. JFS did not support xattr properly (a bug in the fs most likely) and.. ah well.
<chombee> i guess i can find out
<sproingie> chombee: should be in /etc/mail
<pixil9> sproingie, thx again
<pixil9> /etc/postfix.
<njan> Anlar, :).. imo rsbac is strong not just because of all of the security models it enables, but the other things it allows you to do with the kernel as well, like on-access virus scanning.
<seeker_> how can I open/close ports?
<sproingie> chombee: sounds to me like you might still have postfix running tho ... make sure you've actually installed sendmail right
<njan> Anlar, selinux does *one* thing, and is a bit inflexible. It's great if that one thing is all you want to do, but it's a niche market compared to the framework rsbac opens up.
<chombee> sproingie - yes postfix is running. I actually want SendMail to be gone
<Anlar> njan: yes. but rsbac will not get into the official tree. there is lots of internal politics etc going on there.. for instance exec-shield is getting (SLOWLY) into the official tree.. though the "other implementations" on the same "technology" are technically superior. go figure, but exec-shield's main dev (mingo) is working for Red Hat.. ;)
<sproingie> chombee: ah, wise choice for your sanity ;)
<Anlar> njan: I have to admit thought that exec-shield has got uplifts lately.
<sproingie> chombee: unfortunately my postfix is rustier than my sendmail.  might try #postfix?
<chombee> pixil9 - myhostname=localhost.localdomain
<chombee> sproingie - might try it
<njan> Anlar, oh, god no. Like I said before, I don't necessarily know that I'd want it to. Leave the kernel team to what they're good at - maintaining the upstream vanilla kernel. If people want a kernel for anything else (secure server, embedded device), let them repackage the upstream kernel for that and pass that along to distributers.
* sproingie works with mail all the live long day, but not directly with MTA's ... kind of funny that way
<pixil9> chombee, I'm new to ubuntu i've been a freebsd user for years.. but what about exim for local mail?
<pixil9> I remember seeing it somewhere.
<Anlar> njan: security is a thing required in all the environments slowly. and some of those features are really small and have virtually no performance hit. if that stuff doesn't get into the official kernel tree, unfortunately most of the people ARE stupid and will never get the security features even in the situations they should. face it, 90+% of the "admins" are plain fucking stupid.
<Anlar> njan: I'm getting fed up personally with kids ddossing me. :>
<shinu> why doesnt apt-get upgrade wxgtk work?
<tosti> i am new to UBUNTU and have a question: how is mouse handled? i havent found GPM :)
<pixil9> chombee: Yeah you want to be looking at the exim configs
<sigpc> one thing I don't like about ubuntuguide.org is that it gives examples of adding more repo's and they are unstable which isn't good for new users.
<Anlar> njan: one day a year ago or so half of the Nasa ddossed my ISP.. wasn't "fun". then go talk about it being "voluntary" to have security (features).
<pixil9> chombee: or remove it completely.
<njan> Anlar, possibly - it's something distributions have to move on, though, not kernel.org - the kernel team cannot force the entire community to move to a securer OS model. That has to be done by distributions like redhat and adamantix who've started moving hardened computing into datacenters.
<Anlar> njan: I get the point but I'm really getting fed up.
<chombee> pixil9 - I think all the MTAs share some config files, so ny replacement MTA I install will do the same thing. I never edited any postfix config, so how else would it happen?
<njan> Anlar, I feel your pain :p.. that's an even broader problem that the industry is going to have to address :/
<pixil9> I'm thinking sendmail fucked up the exim4 configs
<pixil9> Try reinstalling exim.
<tsume> Anlar: yep :) most admins just go for thier certs, and forget everything ;)
<pixil9> Do a complete remove
<njan> Anlar, and Microsoft are already trying harder than people realise. I'd be surprised if longhorn didn't have an impact on DDoS and spam.
<pixil9> --purge all the config files
<tsume> Anlar: or don't learn it to begin with :)
<chombee> pixil9 - exim is not installed
<tosti> feel like being ignored :P
<pixil9> okay. hold on
<Anlar> njan: starting to use the SELinux in targeted mode and enforcing on by default is a start. the toolchains etc will have the support and it's on.. the policy just isn't touching more than a few things at the beginning.
<sigpc> plus that marillat guy is an idiot
<ricardo_> hi. i'm new to ubuntu. my problem: my network can't see my ubuntu box . how to do ? (you can also give me a link to configure it)
<chombee> pixil9 - I would remove postfix, but a bunch of stuff depends on it
<sigpc> breaks packages
<sigpc> for example mplayer
<sigpc> he slaughtered that one
<pixil9> chombee: bad thing about ubuntu for me is I have no fucking idea how it all works but I like not setting anything up on install :P
<Fab_> ricardo_:if you mean like network shares for other computers, try samba
<Anlar> Longhorn will be SWEET. beautiful, fast, packed with lots of nice tools, usable, quite secure, packed with lots of features we will see on Linux in 5+ years if ever, ..
<Fab_> there are tuts in the forum and in the ubuntuguide
<njan> Anlar, it's a start. It's a start which will falter, though. Use rsbac to do the same thing and you actually have a roadmap ahead of you for a flexible and comprehensive set of additions to linux; selinux would simply be a paradigm shift in security model, and once that shift has been made, it'll pretty much stop there, unless the goalposts are *really* changed.
<Fab_> anlar: yes, and with lots of spying included ;)
<Anlar> fab: actually, not. the base system is really different. really secure.
<chombee> pixil9 - what if I note each pkg depending on postfix, complete remove postfix, then add them all one by one again, is that safe? Would it even reset the config files? I don't think it would remove the system config file(s) that SendMail might have messed up
<herrie-aab> hello do somebody know how i can play mp3 files with linux ubuntu:S:S:???
<DJSelbeck> install XMMS?
<tosti> herrie-aab: XMMS, mpg123, mp3blaster
<herrie-aab> i'll have it
<chombee> herrie-aab - install xmms, or bmp, or gstreamer0.8-mad
<njan> Anlar, unfortunately, I think that most linux users and distributions are going to be totally surprised when longhorn is good. The linux community is so used to being complacent and windows-bashing that they don't realise the changes which are coming. Even with all of the stops pulled out and rsbac incorporated into most of the major distributions, I think the linux community would have their work cut out - although it *does* all depend on how aggressive the chan
<ricardo_> Fab, i've red the ubuntu guide, configured samba, but it doesn't work
<njan> ges in fundamentals are.
<Anlar> fab: the base system of longhorn will be a bit like using rsbac with really tough bad guy default policies. if you can get something escalating there you must be a really really moronic user and screw lots of things up.
<herrie-aab> chombee..thnx
<Anlar> njan: yes. Longhorn will be THE strike against F/OSS stuff. they are doign everything they can to deliver a punch that simply ends the competition. hell, I would.
<njan> Anlar, indeed. But tell that to most F/OSS people and you just start a flamewar.
<Anlar> njan: ok, knowing that the basics of our computing hasn't changed since the 60s, .. there is nothing really Big.. but it will be a consistent damn good package.
<njan> Anlar, it's a *HELL* of an argument starter. People just have their heads buried in the proverbial sand.
<seeker_> can someone please tell where I can find the list of opened/closed ports and how do I open or close a port?
<chombee> anyone know how I would grep for a particular string in all files on my machine?
<Anlar> njan: consistency is the key thing. everything will act and work the same and your tasks will be done without silly gaps.
<snader> chombee: sudo grep -R "particular string" / would work
<Anlar> njan: that's something oss "community" can't reach since they can't even decide which one is their arse and which one their head
<njan> Anlar, one can only hope. It'll certainly be much more of an even playing field. This 'security' thing which linux has done better than windows for the last ~7 years just isn't going to be an advantage any more.
<njan> Anlar, succinctly put ;)
<Anlar> njan: I've tried to talk.. mostly at Bugzillas.. some listen, some do not. and I've got a tiny project too that I would like to push through this summer
<snader> chombee: you can use "grep -Ri" for case insentive search
<chombee> thanks snader
* sproingie sighs.  no, longhorn will not be THE strike against free software
<kokotchY|aw> hello
<wasabi> How can I disable hotplug temporarily?
<pixil9> chombee: what is your /etc/mailname
<sproingie> apple hasnt managed to eviscerate linux with OSX, MS sure won't with longhorn
<pixil9> wasabi: ps aux |grep hotplug
<njan> Anlar, what's the project?
<snader> wasabi: /etc/init.d/hotplug stop
<wasabi> If I do that, my cursor disappears in X.
<rumo> sorry for interrupting. but is there a gpg-key fr the backports.ubuntuforum.org repository. apt says it skips a .GPG file in this repository
<pixil9> wasabi: is your mouse usb? :P
<wasabi> Yup.
<pixil9> lol.
<wasabi> I don't want it unloading any modules.
<chombee> pixil9 - domain.org, the domain being spammed! What is thie file for?
<wasabi> I just want it to stop loading new ones.
<hybrid> sproingie: if ms wanted to kill linux and were smart they would revive xenix
<kokotchY> I would like install php on my apache server... apt-get install php, ok. But I did'nt have a connection
<pixil9> chombee: change that to localhost.localdomain
<chombee> pixil9 - I will do that for sure.
<pixil9> man mailname
<kokotchY> I have downloaded the files .deb for php
<pixil9> I'm guessing sendmail did that to ya
<tosti> i am new to UBUNTU and have a question: how is mouse handled? i havent found GPM anywhere :)
<pixil9> wasabi: well ps aux|grep hotplug and kill it
<kokotchY>  is that sufficient?
<wdh> tosti, what do you mean exactly?
<pixil9> wasabi: or killall -9 hotplug may work
<chombee> pixil9 - I've learned my lesson about sendmail, believe me. I have one pissed off root@domain.org
<bet0x> nice
<pixil9> sendmail sucks ass imo
<tosti> wdh: well... i have trouble with nonworking mouse :)
<pixil9> i've been using postfix forever
<tarvid> trying out ubuntu on a thinkpad t20, live and install cds complain they cannot find the cdrom after booting off it
<bet0x> now i have a exact hostname acord to my person
<bet0x> :d
<sproingie> looks like breezy won't debootstrap for a chroot.  trying hoary
<tosti> [logitech trackball on ttys1] 
<wdh> tosti, what kind of mouse, what kind of trouble, what have you tried?
<kokotchY> Is there a way to install some software without connection ?
<wdh> tosti, i cannot read your situation :)
<pixil9> chombee: Well hopefully you restart postfix and all is good? :P
<tosti> wdh: and cursor doesnt move :( and there is no mouse on text console [Ctrl+Alt+F1] 
<kokotchY> apt-get install anoption soft
<kokotchY> and get the list of package to install ?
<sproingie> hybrid: omfg, xenix.  xenix was a joke even back then
<zeebu> hi
<chombee> pixil9 - looking at the man page, this certainly looks like the problem. I will have to restart postfix and wait until I see a cron or anacron message arrive locally, before I know it's safe. (do you know where they should get sent so I can check? Or I could watch the mail.log for it)
<sproingie> hybrid: i dont think god himself could revive xenix's dessicated corpse.  anyway, all of xenix went to a little startup called SCO
<tosti> wdh: Logitech PS/2 trackball connected to COM2 port. looks like not working at all. dont know why. in Mandrake/RedHat/Slack worked...
<pixil9> Well it should be going to root@localhost.localdomain
<pixil9> if you change that
<zeebu> is there anyone around that can help with a screen resolution issue?
<hybrid> sproinge: well a modern day xenix longunix
<kkathman> I had 10 updates today, but one didnt install the kdelibs :(
<pixil9> and if you config'd a user on install
<hybrid> sproingie: so thats where it went
<pixil9> I could really care less about mail on my ubuntu desktop.. i have no mta :P
<sproingie> hybrid: they have SFU (nee interix) which is actually quite good
<kkathman> anyone know what this one means:  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6b7820000005ap-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<sproingie> hybrid: and from what 've heard, they're really ramping up scripting in longhorn.  'course i've heard THAT before
<chombee> pixil9 - there is no root user, but root=myuser is set in /etc/alias. How do I check roots mail though? Setup root@localhost in Evolution?
<Nalioth> zeebu explain your problem
<tosti> wdh: and i have tried nothing, becouse dont know where to start :)
<sproingie> hybrid: there was this longhorn shell preview that was really nice ... word is it's been cancelled, longhorn will just have CMD.EXE like everything else
<MarcN> kkathman: ha!  I *just* ran into that when I apt-get upgrade.
<hybrid> sproinge: imho longhorn will be like ME hyped to death rushed to oblibation
<pixil9> chombee: type mail in console
<sproingie> hybrid: i so doubt MS's ability to deliver on their commitments now
<kkathman> MarcN: yep me too
<eszanthrick> tosti, do you have a USB keyboard?
<zeebu> Nalioth: thanks... i'm just using a laptop which can handle 1280x1024, but for whatever reason, under the admin -> screen resolution menu, it is only letting me select 1024x768
<pixil9> chombee: I use mutt to check my local mail.
<tosti> eszanthrick: 'normal' keyboard and mouse on COM2
<MarcN> kkathman: I'm removing knetworkconf and then try to upgrade.
<shinu> is there any other web browser installed in ubuntu?
<hybrid> sproingie: ppl say ms wanted tiger to be released first to cough steal cough get ideas
<hybrid> shinu: by default?
<sproingie> hybrid: i doubt MS cares what apple's release schedule is
<shinu> hybrid: yeah
<shinu> i bet not.
<chombee> pixil9 - and will the command 'mutt' open the local mailbox for the current user, or do you have to tell it the mailbox?
<sproingie> hybrid: they're having serious difficulty enough with their own
<pixil9> chombee: for the local user
<hybrid> i dont think so
<chombee> pixil9 - looks like my answer is yes
<shinu> thanks
<sproingie> lacking monad/msh, i see admining longhorn from the commandline will still be as much of a chore as it ever was
<chombee> okay well no mail right now.... wait and see
<Nalioth> zeebu what is your video chip, laptop model, etc...   the more info you can put into chan, the more likely it will trigger some1s noggin
<hybrid> sproingie: idk they maybe looking for another steal like with the apple I
<bet0x> OFFTOPIC -ChanServ-     FORGET      Make ChanServ forget your channel FOREVER <-- What is this option?
<sproingie> they should just opensource monad
<pixil9> chombee: I've never done it otherwise.. though you could fetch your mail to evolution with a pop3 daemon.
<Nalioth> shinu unknown, but there are several available if they are not
<shinu> ok
<chombee> pixil9 - will mail for local users go through port 25 (so I can watch it for traffic?)
<shinu> how can i open an html file to view code?
<Nalioth> shinu, DUH any text editor
<MarcN> kkathman: I removed knetworkconf, upgraded and then reinstalled kubuntu-desktop which added back the knetworkconf
<Nalioth> shinu for fancy code readin, install quanta
<shinu> Nalioth: i vi-ed it :D
<sproingie> monad's great because it has pipes, but you can pipe whole objects, not just text
<pixil9> Chombee, I don't think so. i think it just runs a command
<zeebu> nlaioth: i can specify those details, but i have no idea what you mean by "chan", somels, and noggin?
<shinu> Nalioth: ok thanks
<pixil9> Chombee, not positive though.
<Beuno> hey, I just got ubuntu hoary server version up and running, and Im having trouble share internet with the rest of my network, can anyone point me somewhere?
<pixil9> Anyone know a good thumbnail program that will just make thumbs of my pics and create an html?
<shinu> Nalioth: i tried vi and didnt seem to work
<pixil9> I want something light weight.
<sigpc> pixil9: gallery2
<chombee> pixil9 - Okay, well I can just check mail for a few days until I see. Thanks a lot looks like you solved a real nasty problem
<shinu> Nalioth: no wait...
<chombee> pixil9 - Gtumb will do that
<pixil9> chombee, create an html?
<chombee> gthumb
<kkathman> Marc - easier way...Im checking on something now
<sigpc> pixil9: gallery2 dude
<pixil9> ok
<chombee> yeah it well, select a bunch of pictures and choose 'export to web album'.
<Nalioth> zeebu the more information about your hardware platform you can put and the problem you are having into the chan(nel) the more likely someONE will have that knowledge in their noggin (american idiom for "head")
<sigpc> here's an example: http://ducks.harrisplace.net
<pixil9> sigpc: got a link?
<sigpc> one sec
<pixil9> I want to run it off boa
<zeebu> nalioth: aha, thanks, now i'm with you! :)
<pixil9> I'm turning my old beater into my pic hosting machine
<sigpc> http://gallery.menalto.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=index
<chombee> piil9 - example: http://seanh.freeshell.org/web-album-montreal/index.html
<chombee> pixil9
<pixil9> chombee, gthumb did that?
<chombee> pixil9 - yeah
<pixil9> chombee, k how? :P
<pixil9> that's all i need
<tosti> anyone knows "how ubuntu knows" what mouse is connected? where is any config of WHAT ane WHERE is connected?
<ivoks> tosti ?
<Astinus_> how do i configure my monitor in ubuntu so that i can change refresh rate?
<pixil9> gotta make a catalog?
<ivoks> tosti ur mouse tells him
<kkathman> MarcN: its a package error, unfortunately, very odd for ubuntu :(
<pixil9> ah "create web album" pimp.
<MarcN> Anyone running Wordpress on Hoary?  I've upgraded and WP says: "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress".  But phpmyadmin still works.  Any ideas?
<chombee> pixil9 - have all your images in a folder, open one of them with gthumb so that it opens the folder, select all thei mages in gthumb then one of the gthumb menus has an 'export to web album' or 'create web album'. You can choose theme and other settings, and put comments, and the css is easy to customise after gthumb finishes.
<ivoks> kkathman ubuntu has quite number of package errors
<tosti> ivoks: and what to do if if doesnt understand what my mouse tells him?
<chombee> pixil9 - there are tools that create better web albums, but gthumbs are perfectly good and it's easy
<kkathman> ivoks: guess I've just been lucky .. I just updated a bunch of stuff, I hope that one doesnt mess things up
<pixil9> Sweet. That is PERFECT.
<MarcN> found the WordPress 1.5/Hoary problem answer: http://www.macewan.org/index.php?m=200504  trying it now...
<MetalProc> I have troubles upgrading kde, this is what it says:
<ivoks> kkathman did u try to create kernel image with make-kpkg?
<pixil9> http://68.147.151.46:888
<pixil9> heh
<MetalProc> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MetalProc>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<MetalProc> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<chombee> pixil9 - I thought it was pretty sweet when I spotted that too
<ivoks> chombee nice, didn't know that
<ivoks> tosti ok, where is the problem?
<MetalProc> Anyone else encountered that?
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> can I update modules?
<drcodedd2> by apt-get?
<tosti> ivoks: installed ubuntu, turned it on, and mouse "acts as being dead"
<tosti> ivoks
<drcodedd2> I have some drive call osst , I want to update to new ver
<pixil9> except it fucked up haha.
<ivoks> tosti mouse connected?
<MetalProc> I tried it few days ago and it still does that also
<icaro> is it posible to install the livecd in a computer?
<pixil9> mj4 and on hmm
<tosti> ivoks: but on other OS [DOS / win98 and 'live linux' of some kind it worked...] 
<k4rl> icaro: no
<k4rl> (unfortuantely)
<Beuno> hey, I just got ubuntu hoary server version up and running, and Im having trouble share internet with the rest of my network, can anyone point me somewhere?
<tosti> ivoks: surely connected, ad unbroken
<ivoks> tosti ctrl+ald+backspace
<ivoks> alt, not ald
<tosti> and what it does?
<ivoks> restart X
<tosti> :)
<Sphearion> http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress  <-- glad I don't need help
<k4rl> icaro: well, I guess you could pull tricks by running things when yo uwere in the livecd, but you can't follow a nice menu setup at ll.
<icaro> ok, thanks k4rl
<tosti> ivoks: but i restarted whole machine and it didnt help...
<pixil9> chombee: you look?
<ivoks> tosti ok, ctrl+alt+f1
<sig> anyone else see that ubuntuguide.org is down?
<icaro> just one question more, is there a small cd for networkinstallation?
<ivoks> tosti log in and open /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kkathman> ivoks: Nope, all I did was I went to the KDE menu, tried to to a system update, got 10 things, clicked install, and 9 installed fine but the last one did not
<sig> anyone happend to have the ubuntu5.04.tar of the ubuntuguide.org ?
<drcodedd2> is there possible auto module update?
<chombee> pixil9 - huh?
<tosti> ivoks: now i am @work... but ill try it later @home :)
<ivoks> kkathman ah... ubuntu is work in progress and will be couple of years if they contiune with this tempo
<ivoks> tosti well, check out logs
<ivoks> tosti and do dmesg | grep mice and dmesg | grep input
<dcraven> sig: there is always the Google cache.
<kkathman> ivoks: well its a first for me and Ive been running a few months now
<dcraven> sig: http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:oCNVrC8mgQ8J:ubuntuguide.org/+ubuntuguide&hl=en
<ivoks> tosti if dmesg reports there is mouse, look at Xorg logs and find out what's up with ur mouse
<chombee> pixil9 - oh yeah - it was set to the domain in question. I changed it to the local domain. I bet that was the problem, it REALLY looks like it
<chombee> pixil9 gotta restart postfix now
<ivoks> kkathman i've been using debian for couplse of years and i see how far ubuntu is from complete operating system :)
<MarcN> Hmm, my hoary php4 doesn't have mysql support (--without-mysql).  Warty did....
<ivoks> MarcN are u sure?
<kkathman> ivoks: well ok...I understand
<tosti> ivoks: and if there isnt any mouse...? [all my previous experience with mice&linux involved GPM...]  :)
<MarcN> ivoks: that is what <?phpinfo()?> says
<ivoks> tosti if kernel doesn't recognise ur mice, that's a problem
<MarcN> ivoks: but oddly phpmyadmin works.
<MarcN> ivoks: now how is that possible?
<ivoks> MarcN odbc?
<tosti> ivoks: is there a way to FORCE kernel to look on CERTAIN port for CERTAIN mousetype?
<ivoks> i don't know...
<tarvid> back again, I have a T20 which won't load either live or install
<ivoks> tosti no
<MarcN> ivoks: local mysql server.
<sproingie> debootstrap no workie.  resolver is broken
<ivoks> tosti kernel probes on ps/2
<sproingie> kind of hard to apt-get install resolver without a resolver
<ivoks> tosti i'm sure dmesg will tell u there is mouse
<tarvid> the cd is actuall an NEC DVD RW awhich knoppix installs as /dev/scd0
<sproingie> s/resolver/resolvconf
<tarvid> any workaround?
<Kanga> hello all
<tosti> ivoks: hmm... that would be strange, as there is no PS2 port :D
<ivoks> tosti USB mouse?
<tosti> ivoks: serial
<MarcN> ivoks: hmm, under phpinof, says for dbx supported: mysql odbc postgresql... Is that how apache2/php4 now connects to db?
<ivoks> omg! :)
<tosti> ivoks and on ttys1 :)
<Kanga> if i do a clean install on a hard drive does ubuntu let me partition the drive?
<ivoks> tosti maybe serial ports aren't supported? or serial mouse?
<ivoks> tosti wait...
<Xappe> Kanga: yes
<sproingie> looks like manually copying the old resolv.conf worked
<tosti> ivoks: well... my machine is a bit antique... :D
<ivoks> tosti heh... check where /dev/input/mice points to
<ivoks> tosti ls -dl /dev/input/mice
<ivoks> tosti and check our xorg.conf in /etc/X11/
<tosti> ivoks: ROTFL :D havent thought of it :D
<megamind> hi again ... when i use command "apt-get install bind" i get erro
<megamind> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<megamind> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ivoks> tosti i'm sure there is no /dev/ttyS1 :)
<megamind> please any solution ?
<sproingie> megamind: you got aptitude or synaptic running already?
<megamind> nops
<bet0x> megamind, you have other apt-get running?
<megamind> i got crashed while installing bid
<sproingie> megamind: you doing this as root (with sudo)?
<Kanga> xappe:used norton partition magic in windows and installeded linux went back to windows and i could not boot windows so i must boot from cd and do a reformat and the partition and then install ubuntu
<ivoks> tosti under InputDevise, Device should be /dev/ttyS1, not /dev/input/mice
<sproingie> megamind: ah.  you probably need to remove the lock.  just rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bet0x> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock works for me =)
<ivoks> tosti and u will have to probe which Driver works for u... I'm sure mouse won't :)
<sproingie> imho reboots should probably clear that lock
<bet0x> sproingie, no
<Xappe> Kanga, the partitioner in the ubuntu install is one of the best i've ever used
<bet0x> sproingie, the other week with same problem here :)
<ivoks> MarcN hm... i don't know that :)
<tosti> ivox: thx a lot :)
<bet0x> sproingie, i kick my cable XD
<megamind> oh thanks a lot it worked very fine :(
<Kanga> Xappe:ok can i run it from within ubuntu
<ivoks> tosti u could allways configure ur mouse over gpm, and for Device put /dev/gpmdata
<Xappe> Kanga, why can't you boot win?
<tosti> ivoks: hmm... probably ill do that, as i like working on text-console :)
<Kanga> smething was lost in the partition process
<k4rl> anyone know how to get something xbiff'ish for ubuntu?
<ivoks> tosti hehe, welcome to the club :)
<k4rl> I'm using thunderbird
<Xappe> Kanga: so you're going to reinstall win?
<tosti> ivoks: well, try to imagine creating MUD or ROGUE-like game inder X :)
<Kanga> Xappe:yeah i have done but i think ill refomat the whole drive and reistall win & ubuntu
<ivoks> :)
<MarcN> ivoks: looks like I blow away ubuntu hoary/warty upgrade and try directly to hoary...
<Xappe> it would be nice with a MUD file haring program. "you find yourself in a dungeon. in front of you lies a pirated copy of win2k3 server. what do you want to do?"
<tosti> ivoks: btw, is there way to force ubuntu not to start X? i forgot what to put into /etc/inittab for that :) [I would prefer to use "init n" variant] 
<Xappe> Kanga, ok. the best way is to install win first and then go for ubuntu
<zxc> Epiphany and Firefox keep randomly closing while I'm on Deviantart >_<...any ideas?
<Kanga> Xappe what is the command to install aprogramme?
<ivoks> tosti chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm :)
<Xappe> Kanga, use synaptic
<sproingie> the license bites!  you get zapped!  the license bites!  you get zapped!  you die...
<Xappe> hehe
<queuetue> Heh
<Kanga> im very very new to ubuntu is it the best distro to start with?
<Xappe> yes
<sproingie> Kanga: we like to think so
<pixil9> Kanga: yes.
<k4rl> anyone know any sort of mail notificatin icon I could setup with thunderbird?
<queuetue> Kanga, it's as good as any other, better than most.
<Nalioth> ubuntu is pretty friendly
<Kanga> ok any one from south africa here?
<k4rl> on windows new mail woul dput a new mail icon in the systray until I checked into thunderbird
<Kanga> thanks Xappe
<Mipfi> Kanga, yes im a ubuntu user since 2 weeks and i love it...
<zxc> anyone know any alternative browsers to Firefox and Epiphany?
<sproingie> Kanga: you might get a different answer on other channels of course
<DJSelbeck> i have a problem with my volume of soundcard. every time i reboot the most inputs and outputs are muted
<tosti> Kanga: probably it is, but sometimes has problem with old mice ;)
<Mipfi> zxc, i think firefox is the best browser :)
<zxc> Mipfi, it keeps randomly closing >_< for no reason
<ivoks> zxc hm
<Nalioth> zxc, why not try galeon? it is a gtk + gecko browser
<AgentM> Is it possible to run QT-apps under Ubuntu with a good looking GUI?
<Kanga> sure thanks a lot
<tosti> zxc: links ;) the best ;) [console browser ;)] 
<ivoks> zxc my firefox dosn't crash
<Kanga> mipfi u in sa?
<sproingie> AgentM: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sproingie> AgentM: many pretty qt apps
<zxc> It doesn't even crash, it just exits
<ivoks> zxc i'm sure ur extensions/plugins are the guilty one
<DJSelbeck> AgentM, yes i had the same problem yesterday i installed kde enviroment and started it once now i have a good ui
<Nalioth> tosti, i  agree, but only on the links that shows pictures (had to compile mine special)
<tosti> Nalioth: links2
<tosti> Nalioth: had it working without X :)
<zxc> I mentioned it yesterday and somebody said it happens on porn sites or something x_x
<zxc> but this is deviantart
<Nalioth> tosti is that what its called?
<zxc> ivoks, I don't have any extensions/plugins installed
<tosti> Nalioth: yes :)
<zxc> is there anyway to see why it's quitting?
<Xappe> AgentM: if you mean under gnome i would suggest the qt-configuration package...wich lets you set the looks of your qt apps
<sproingie> zxc: wow, i couldnt live without adblock and tabmix
<Nalioth> tosti i just d/l the source and told it to compile with graphics
<ivoks> zxc strace firefox
<Kanga> thanks all cheers
<ivoks> zxc and go to devianart.com
<Nalioth> sproingie, you don't use a 'hosts' file?
<AgentM> Shall I now install kde or kubuntu-desktop? I don't want to have the whole kde!
<sproingie> Nalioth: way too cumbersome
<tosti> Nalioth: hmm... mine was surely called "links 2"
<Nalioth> AgentM, install what you like
<sproingie> AgentM: kubuntu-desktop *is* kde
<AgentM> sproingie So its not what I want ;)
<sproingie> AgentM: if you want to run kde apps, you're kind of stuck grabbing the whole thing anyway
<Nalioth> AgentM,  whatever you install, will work with or without kubuntu-desktop
<Xappe> why not just grab the qt-libs?
<AgentM> I don't use any "real" kde apps, only scribus and skype, which use qt for their gui
<sproingie> AgentM: many qt apps will work without kde, but its hard to tell which
<Nalioth> tosti, got my source from twibright labs
<randabis> kubuntu-desktop = win :)
<tosti> Nalioth: got mine mailed from a friend ;)
<pixil9> kde is so ugly :(
<AgentM> sproingie Scribus and Skype already work without qt, but they are looking shitty ;)
<sproingie> win with a decent terminal, shell, response time, multiple desktops, sure
<randabis> pixil9: not if you tweak it
<Nalioth> tosti, i have never apt'd "links2" so i don't know anything about it
<pixil9> I've never even tried it heh
<tosti> pixil9: KDE isnt ugly, it is SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW and uneficient :)
<randabis> I could say the same thing about an untweaked gnome or xfce
<pixil9> No desire from seein screenshots heh
<pixil9> randabis: lets see your desktop
<randabis> tosti: I disagree...the latest kde is quite snappy
<sproingie> yeah and emacs rules and vi sucks ... is anyone's mind getting changed here?
<AgentM> But is there a solution to install only a theme for qt, without installing kde?
<Nalioth> tosti, actually i find kubuntu to be surprisingly responsive on my ibook
<pixil9> I've never used *nix as a desktop til ubuntu
<pixil9> heh
<farruinn> imho ubuntu is as close to a desktop linux you're going to get
<resiak> Linspire! \o/
<pixil9> Well I ran fluxbox on debian for a week
* sproingie gotta go.  mv sproingie /job && work
<pixil9> it worked ok
<tosti> randabis: hmm... maybe... but LATEST KDE wont even start on my pc :P
<pixil9> and openbox
<pixil9> They are nice for simplicity.. but the eye candy sux :P
<hybrid> randabis: were  nt you try to recrute xubuntu ppl?
<randabis> pixil9: http://img217.echo.cx/my.php?image=snapshot93ib.jpg
<hybrid> was that you?
<randabis> that's an older shot though
<randabis> I have a different background, but it is essentially the same
<joe|code> Holy cow I love Ubuntu!
<pixil9> randabis, Not too bad.. Huge fonts tho
<hybrid> lol
<Choubaka> :D
<Choubaka> Love it how people just declare that.
<randabis> hybrid: not really. I just said I'd support xubuntu
<hybrid> oo
<tosti> Nalioth: http://links.sourceforge.net/
<Choubaka> as if they found the one true religion for themselves.
<randabis> pixil9: I like my fonts large enough for me to read
<hybrid> randabis: do you know anywhere i can volunteer?
<pixil9> randabis, ah
<joe|code> I was using Gentoo, nice...took a week to install anything though.
<randabis> bah gentoo
<randabis> ricer's toy
<pixil9> compiling the system on install is a bit retarded if you ask me
<Choubaka> Gentoo has an impressive set of ebuilds though.
<pixil9> I'd rather do a make world myself
<joe|code> Ubuntu is super duper speedy on my desktp and notebook.
<pixil9> after install
<wasabi> www.funroll-loops.com
<Choubaka> eek. :|
<Anlar> pixil9: well, you could ahve done stage3 with grps in ~30 minutes..
<randabis> Choubaka: perhaps, but it is still smaller than ubuntu's repos when you add universe
<Choubaka> randabis: really? :|
<hybrid> wow
<randabis> Choubaka: yeah portage has around 9000 ebuilds...there's over 14000 packages for ubuntu
<Choubaka> cool.
<wasabi> I think it's about time to port portage to Debian just to piss of the Ubuntuers
<randabis> wasabi: apt-build
<pixil9> What's wrong with having apt-get and portage? :P
<Choubaka> I don't use apt-build myself.
<hybrid> randabis: what is apt-build?
<pixil9> if they could both work with the same package system
<pixil9> heh
<tosti> oh, maybe another question: i have MP3 player connected through USB [like flash drive] . how to use such devices under linux?
<Choubaka> I just get the source and debuild.
<randabis> pixil9: nothing, but you can accomplish the same thing with just apt by itself
<wasabi> randabis, I mean, so we can use actual ebuilds.
<Anlar> they can. portage is available for all distros.
<Choubaka> hybrid: it downloads and compiles debian packages.
<wasabi> randabis, so we can claim forever more that we have more software than them.
<randabis> wasabi: heh, I guess
<randabis> I feel portage is a bit overrated though
<wasabi> Oh I agree.
<pixil9> I like the layout of ports.
<AgentM> tosti You have to mount it over a scsi interface (/dev/sdaX)
<hybrid> Choubaka: ok ty but that takes the fun out of compiling yourself
<pixil9> I've never used portage though.. just ports on freebsd
<Choubaka> :D
<Xappe> i'm starting to like my gnome: http://www.delta.se/~jon/Screenshot.png
<randabis> hybrid: it's a tool that allows you to compile src debs
<tosti> thx AgentM
<Choubaka> randabis: I think portage is cool because there are often ebuilds for small projects too.
<AgentM> tosti If your mp3 playere works like a flash drive, ubuntu should mount it automatically
<Choubaka> so it's good for compiling stuff.
<AgentM> tosti no problem
<tosti> :)
<Choubaka> While you'd install real applications using the distro's own package management.
<Choubaka> Damn. that could work. :|
<tosti> AgentM: XP mounts it automatically, win98 needed some drivers. :) i'll give it a try in the evening :)
<Choubaka> I hate having to download source packages and install them on my system without no proper way to keep track of what is installed and where.
<Nalioth> Choubaka, use "checkinstall"
<AgentM> tosti Ubuntu mount my MP3 player automatically, without problems
<Nalioth> Choubaka, instead of "make install"
<tosti> hmm.... "windows mounts drive"... since when windows mounts drives? :D
<Choubaka> Nalioth: yeah...
<Choubaka> tosti: it can be done. :p
<randabis> tosti: windows "does" mount drives, but it does not refer to them as mounts
<Choubaka> Nalioth: But checkinstall won't fetch the sources for me!
<tosti> Choubaka: i ment that term :)
<randabis> I guess because some people could think of it as sexual innuendo
<Nalioth> Choubaka, but it does make a deb for you
<hybrid> lol
<pixil9> You can mount a volume with dynamic disk manager to a /whatever point
<tosti> ranabis: ROTFL
<pixil9> in winxp
<Choubaka> it would rock to have apt, and then a sourceforge/berlios/freshmeat portage repo
<joe|code> my snazzy desktop.
<floe> hi all
<Choubaka> where _every_ project would have an ebuild
<randabis> yeah that's true pixil9. :) I don't know of many home users that use dynamic disks though :p
<raydogg> Has anyone been able to run X at 1900x1200 ?
<drspin> what up all
<pixil9> and forget mounting them
<pixil9> in *nix heh
<randabis> indeed
<Anlar> raydogg: I think teh ubuntu forums had something about how to get those weird widescreen modes working
<randabis> LVM is a better system anyway imho
<pixil9> I think there's experimental support for it
<pixil9> Just when we get ntfs working I bet they get rid of it
<pixil9> for write support that it
<pixil9> is*
<randabis> well there's CaptiveNTFS if you REALLY need ntfs write
<pixil9> I'd like it
<randabis> I don't use windows though so I don't really care either way
<pixil9> Does it fuck up?
<dr_willis> raydogg,  i found a X mode web site that you could enter the  X x Y #'s and other info and it would make the right modelines.. but i cant remebr the url. i googled for "X mode generator" i think.
<drspin> you CAN write to an NTFS file as long as you don't change the filesize :/
<ern1e> i used to use fedora core 3 & my printers margins worked well under their config, any ideas on how i could port that into ubuntu?
<Anlar> pixil9: captive uses the Windows libraries responsible for handling the file system.
<randabis> pixil9: dunno, never used it and don't plan on it
<floe> I would like to use wlan with an "old" powerbook g3 (wallstreet) + kubuntu... any ideas which wlan cards (pcmcia) are working?
<Anlar> pixil9: so if the Windows fucks up, so does Captive.. :)
<pixil9> I'll pass.
<Anlar> yet you run windows :)
<randabis> I don't. :)
<pixil9> I haven't been in it for like a week or two
<pixil9> but I still need it.
<drspin> pixil9: y?
<pixil9> photoshop
<randabis> GIMP :P
<drspin> pixil9: I use photoshop on linux every day :)
<pixil9> gimp doesn't quite cut it :P
<pixil9> O. How can I install it ?
<randabis> WINE >> Photoshop :p
<pixil9> ah
<pont> hey how can i copy a DVD to an iso on my hdd
<pixil9> I've never fucked with wine
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> i burned my toungh :)
<drspin> pixil9: It's easy -- and it's fully supported under Xover Office
<pixil9> maybe i should try :P
<drspin> pixil9: there's also a hack for the Gimp to make the menu system like photoshops --
<pixil9> what is xover office?
<pixil9> I also really like to use AnyDVD and CloneDVD
<pixil9> noobie pirated software :P
<drspin> pixil9: Crossover Office- - http://codeweavers.com
<pixil9> pirating*
<Nalioth> pixil9, CrossOver Office
<ivoks> pixil9 then install winxp
<tosti> hmm... does anyone know if there is "linux - fallout" game ;)
<pixil9> I still have it :P
<ivoks> pixil9 then format the linux partition
<pont> tosti, nah
<pixil9> lol.
<pixil9> I have to pay for Xover
<pixil9> I'll pirate it
<tosti> buu... sad :(
<Nalioth> har har mateys
<Anlar> pixil9: your writing and IP has been recorded..
<drspin> pixil9:  that's ou're decision... just don't brag because that sucks
<sianis_> hi all
<pixil9> Anlar: oh noes!
<pixil9> lol.
<sianis_> can some1 help me in splashy setup?
<pixil9> the MPAA and FBI is going to hunt me down in canada
<pixil9> lol.
<Nalioth> be nice if codeweavers honored the GPL and let loose their stuff
<Anlar> pixil9: copyright laws are viable there too. shall I mail a tip to codeweavers?
<holycow> xover is totally worth the money
<sianis_> the splashy is good, but when ubuntu is booted it isn't in the ctra+alt+f7
<pixil9> Anlar: go ahead.
<sianis_> it is in ctral+alt+f1
<Anlar> pixil9: brb.
<sianis_> where can i setup
<pixil9> Anlar, If you actually think that me typing on irc that I'm going to pirate it
<pixil9> i *haven't* even pirated it yet
<pixil9> and even if i did
<pixil9> that is enough for a warrant?
<pixil9> LOL
<pixil9> fuck off.
<Anlar> pixil9: no, but there is enough for suing you.. :)
<pixil9> ok
<pixil9> sue me
<pixil9> I'll just stop paying myself
<pixil9> and you get $0
<drspin> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DMA <==I'm writing this and need some feedback --
<dr_willis> checking it out drspin
<KaL> hi, is gnome-spell broken in breezy?
<pixil9> Anlar, I'm downloading it now
<holycow> hey guys, lets keep it clean in here
<holycow> :)
<holycow> thats why we have #debian for
<holycow> -_-
<pixil9> Anlar, K i have it.. it works good
<pixil9> lol.
<spiral> hmmm, is breezy usable ?
<Nalioth> Anlar, there is enough to just be using the puter to be sued nowadays
<ern1e> sure
<hybrid> spiral: for a normal user prolly
<Nalioth> they even sue dead peeps and grandmothers w/o puters
<spiral> for an old debian sid user ?
<hybrid> spiral: then it would be stable
<sianis_> where can i setup the standard screen?
<drspin> If you own a system that came with a "Made for Windows XP" you are violating your agreement with the company that you purchased your computer from if you use linux
<drspin> <== guilty
<hybrid> i have been using linux for a year and i am onit so....
<spiral> hybrid: all right... So I'll use breezy, thanks :-)
<sianis_> i want to change it terminal screen to X server
<hybrid> np
<hybrid> drspin: are you for real?
<drspin> hybrid: I read the Dell License Agreement --
<dr_willis> drspin,  heh -   "As with most other [CLI] ? applications in linux,   "     why not use the term "As with most other commands"  :P and not toss in another 3 letter anacron.
<Nalioth> spiral do you feel like a white rat?
<pixil9> You can't sue people in canada like that states
<dr_willis> hybrid,  ive seen some cases/schools that get in troubl for such a thing.
<mishof> How can i add prolog syntax support to gedit ??
<pixil9> we don't put up with bullshit like spilled coffee on laps
<neighborlee> my gimp picture isn't printing...I have default printer setup in my system printers setup and just printed a basic print test which works fine..yet gimp print ,- even though I have the right printer clearly showing up in the dialog box under 'printer name' refruses to print my graphic...what package might I be missing to not allow this to work ? ;-)
<drspin> dr_willis: because CLI is a REALLY commonly use acronym -- why shelter from the common... that's why there's a link to create a new page from that...
<spiral> Nalioth: lol
<Anlar> :)
<hybrid> dr_willis: that is stupid
<pixil9> Anlar, CRAP THE COPS ARE HERE!!!!
<dr_willis> drspin,  actually its just phrased oddly. :P   lets see reading along.. :P      $ cat /proc/ide/hda/settings     --> ya need to be root to do this  it seems.
<pixil9> Anlar, PLEASE TELL THEM I'M INNOCENT!!!
<dr_willis> hybrid,  so what.. what else do you expect from MS.
<drspin> dr_willis: correct you do - thanks :)
<mishof> you guys ? how can i add syntax support to gedit (prolog) ??
<neighborlee> there is NO entity that can tell me what OS I have on my purchased hardware ...Idont care if its  dell or the stupid prsident of the U.S. ( whom i dont respect anyway LOL) I'll run exactly what I wish on my computer
<Nalioth> pixil9, hopefully it is the COPS and not vengeful MPAA, RIAA and the software antipiracy league vigilantes with a Texas Necktie for ya
<neighborlee> hah
<spiral> hmmm... is alsa 1.0.9rc2 in breezy ?
<sigpc> mishof: have you tried "mc" (mcedit) by far my favorite editor++
<pixil9> Is anyone here using cedega?
<neighborlee> dont use emulation
<drspin> pixil9: I use cvscedgea
<ern1e> anyone try the *horrible* linux-config proggy that samsung has for printers?
<hybrid> spiral: when was it released?
<pixil9> drspin: does it work good?
<drspin> neighborlee: I play all my SNES and NES roms on linux -- why no emulation?
<drspin> pixil9: for DirectX apps it works quite well -- most will run out of the box --
<pixil9> drspin: cool.
<neighborlee> that kind of emulation isfine..i'm referring to the 'other' kind <G>
<spiral> hybrid: it's a release candidate... But I think it's out since a moment
<Anlar> even the vanilla Wine runs a lot of the games in my experience.. but yeah, Cedega is awesome.
<E0x> hello
<hybrid> spiral: then it is prolly in it. idk i use esd
<drspin> neighborlee: until the void for Photoshop, Flash, and Dreamweaver is filled on linux, I will continue to use Wine
<E0x> where i can save my iptable rule for i reboot the box , the rule apply again ( a nat rule )
<neighborlee> drspin, besides..i've never seen cedega work for ANY of games I really like anyway so its a waste of time and IMO..a waste of time to make linux more popular to vendors..I feel its very dangerous and shouldn't be used much if at all
<mishof> sigpc, nope but i kinda like gedit :\ cant i add highlights ?
<neighborlee> drspin, I mean ...there are tons of high quality  linux-made games out now..we really dont need cedega anymore ;-)
<sigpc> mishof: not sure, I use mcedit for everything
<sigpc> heh
<Anlar> all my favorite muds are playable, that's enough. ;)
<Curium> How can I start the live cd without gnome booting?
<drspin> neighborlee: LOL -- I'm not much of a gamer -- quake3 arena, Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Doom 3, and some Worms: Armageddon and I'm happy --
<drspin> unfortunately I ave to use cedega for worms :(
<neighborlee> drspin, I realize there may be examples where you need a given game to run...but hey lets not fool ourselves into believeing we need it so badly ;-)..if we play  linux games..we will get more not less from vendors ;-))
<holycow> drspin, please allow me to insist that not only has the ps void been filled, ps has been totally replaced by gimp
<spiral> hybrid: doesn't esd use alsa ?
<Amaranth> holycow: Not a chance.
<hybrid> Curium: you could go ahead start gnome then open a console and type sudo shutdown now and it will exit out of gnome
<neighborlee> holycow, yeah baby
<holycow> i am a graphic designer, amongst other things, and let me assure you gimp2.x is far and above ps
<mishof> sigpc, im downloading. is it for gnome ?
<Amaranth> holycow: You aren't a print designer.
<Anlar> holycow: it doesn't support larger images, has bad limits there. also the color space support is lacking. and no dynamic layers.
<Curium> But I don't even want it to start
<neighborlee> holycow, I use it ...althouigh atm it wont PRINT my pictures ..really agrivating as printing gimp stuff in mdk is working flawlessly ;(
<sigpc> mishof: it is just nice
<hybrid> spiral: i dont think so b/c i am on ppc and mplayer sound would not work with alsa so i unistalled it
<Anlar> holycow: so yea, it's ok if you like doing 5x the amount of work for an image..
<Myrtti> Amaranth: did you get the link I /msg'd you?
<holycow> Anlar, well i'm not sure what you mean by larger images, running 2gig plus files is trivial
<drspin> holycow: yes but I'm highly skilled at Photoshop -- The Gimp's interface sucks and is confusing and Ubuntu doesn't have the photoshop-gimp-interface package (not sure if that's what it's called)
<Amaranth> Myrtti: Oh, I thought that was a spam bot. :) Can you send it again?
<hybrid> holycow: try gimpshop
<neighborlee> drspin, kewl...yeah those all work great in linux..its really nice that we can play most of the popular well done games in our fav. OS ;-))
<holycow> drspin, i completely disagree, i would put my skills up against anyone in ps, i consider gimp interface superior
<hybrid> holycow: http://plasticbugs.com
<drspin> neighborlee: yup :)
<spiral> hybrid: all right
<neighborlee> drspin, i'm sure I heard there is a new gimp UI coming soon..maybe you can get the cvs that ubuntu doesn't have..
<spiral> anyone else under breezy here ?
<hybrid> i do
<hybrid> lol
<Nalioth> hybrid have you suffered any ill effects from removing alsa from your ppc?
<devnull> hello
<holycow> i humbly submit that ps users require 2 days of deprogramming, ps infact is very inefficient compared to gimp once y ou sit down for 2 days or so and so some serious work in it
<devnull> how would i go about setting up xfce or fluxbox as my default window manager instead of gnome ?
<Psoulocybe> holycow, you're crazy
<hybrid> neighborlee: gimpshop looks like photoshop but is gimp
<Curium> Is there a boot parameter on the live cd to not start gnome?
<drspin> holycow: maybe it is -- but I've been using Photohop since version 2 on the mac -- in my case the Gimps interface sucks and is confusing --
<hybrid> Malioth: no none now mplayer works awesome
<Psoulocybe> it's on the login devnull
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: you're wrong.
<neighborlee> hybrid, kewl yeah that sounds like thats the one
<Psoulocybe> you can select which session you want to log in w/
<holycow> drspin, right exactly, ps users have only used ps, thats all they know
<drspin> hybrid: yes -- it's just a hack for the Gimp
<devnull> Psoulocybe, so now that i have xfce installed next time i log in i can pick xfce ?
<hybrid> yea
<k4rl> and that makes it wrong?
<Psoulocybe> yep
<hybrid> i cant get it to compile tho
<k4rl> it's quite likely that PS does not have an optimal interface
<nubbe> any news on FF 1.03 for ubuntu?
<drspin> holycow: so what's wrong with knowing how to use an industry standard application inside and out??
<devnull> by the way .... i am very impressed with ubuntu ... i have never used a distro that worked so smoothly and integrated so well
<Amaranth> holycow: Call me when The GIMP has even close to the color support Photoshop has.
<k4rl> but there's a lot to be said for not doign tings differently, just because it "might" be better
<Anlar> holycow: with the dynamic layers it might be usable.. but for the moment you have to do ridiculous amounts of work when working with multiple layers and effects. so it's not usable for real image creation.
<holycow> dataw0lf, not at all, i am not faster and far more productive in gimp than i ever would be to do in most stuff in ps
<Anlar> holycow: read the bugzilla about it
<Curium> Is there a boot parameter on the live cd to not start gnome?
<Psoulocybe> or the filters for photoshop
<cusco> hi
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: I'm not a graphics guy, but even I recognize that Gimp has a ways to go before it catches up with Photoshop.
<drspin> Anlar: not to mention the lack of automation for large batch projects (this may be better now)
<Psoulocybe> long way to go before it's anywhere near PS
<holycow> dataw0lf, then you don't know what you are talking about so just say so
<cusco> I made a fresh install on my laptop.. when doing a apt-get update I get this...:
<cusco> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dr_willis> I cant afford Photoshop. :P so i guess i will stick with gimp
<cusco> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Psoulocybe> well, that can be done in gimp drspin, but it's a bit more work
<holycow> Anlar, i respect that you are correct for you, i'm not even saying you are wrong
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: I apparently know more than you do.
<drspin> dr_willis: find a kid that's in college - it's only $100 for the whole Adobe Creative Suite
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: which is sad, because all I can do in either app is gradients.
<drspin> dr_willis: that's how I got mine
<holycow> Anlar, i would humbly ask that you inch in your mind the vague possibility that it is possible to actually be faster than ps
<holycow> Anlar, i swear to god, i was as surprised as you, took me 2 days to deprogram tho
<dr_willis> drspin,  bah. :P all i need to do - i can do with gimp.
<Anlar> holycow: it's not FAR from a usable application.. I'm not saying it's all bad. it's good for a bit retouching etc.. but for real creative work and especialyl professional needs it can not simply be used. no (real) cmyk support for printing machines for instance
<Psoulocybe> Anlar, that is a serious problem too
<Anlar> holycow: getting the color profiles working is pain in the ass as well
<holycow> dataw0lf, eh, i understand that you are offended by my statement and thats fine, i assure you that you have no clue, i have done graphic design for long enough to not care about your thoughts :)
<dr_willis> of coruse isent gipms CYMK support lacking due mainly to Licenseing issues?
<drspin> dr_willis: I will be able to once I get gimpshop installed
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: I'm the system administrator at a aerial photogrammetry, etc center, we work with 1-2 gig images daily, Gimp cannot touch Photoshop in commercial work, I'm sorry.
<pixil9> Anlar, Don't you have 0 pirating laws in finland?
<Anlar> pixil9: we are in the EU, bound by the directives.. so take a wild guess.
<holycow> Anlar, oh for sure, some things are better in ps, and i understand how people come to misunderstand gimp, it is bloody amazing ... unfortunately i wish i could give you more than 'just trust me'
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: trust me, we tried.
<holycow> Anlar, it took me 2 days to deprogram
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: Gimp just isn't up to snuff yet.
<pixil9> Anlar, I have no idea how your "EU" works so don't be an asswipe
<holycow> dataw0lf, sorry, i just finished two projects each files was about 2 gigs of ram once loaded up
<holycow> you have no clue what your talking about
<dataw0lf|w> 2 gigs of ram?
<Anlar> pixil9: hint: EU isn't a state in the US. ;)
<holycow> dataw0lf, get a better computer :)
<dataw0lf|w> what are you talking about?
<pixil9> lol still being an asswipe
<dataw0lf|w> 2 gigs of ram?  are you an idiot?
<drspin> dataw0lf|w: I will disagree -- Gimp contains almost every feature that Photoshop has -- I just far and away prefer the Photoshop interface
<pixil9> I know what the european union is.. but are there laws that apply to all the countries?
<KBJ> does anybody know how stable breezy is?
<dataw0lf|w> drspin: I tried to get my graphics guys to use Gimp, and we had some serious problems with the Gimp printing to our plotter, as well.
<sigpc> KBJ: not stable
<holycow> drspin, thank you, exactly, thats all i'm saying, most ps users 'prefer the gui', gimp can completely do most jobs that ps can
<KBJ> pixil9: yes, the eu makes laws that all the eu countries follow
<sigpc> of course
<zerokarmaleft> KBJ...not stable
<Anlar> holycow: you might need 20+ layers to create a certain effect or an image part.. but if something on the lowest frames changes you got to re-apply and create many layers again.. it's cumbersome and takes horrible amounts of work and doesn't support creativity. in PS the dynamic layers are magnificent.
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: I'm talking about images 1 gig - 2 gigs in size.
<drspin> KBJ: Breezy may be stable today and completely broken tomorrow -
<Anlar> holycow: sure, some parts can be automated.. but many not.
<holycow> thats not to say ps is bad, its to say people just preffer it, it takes a while to actally get profficient in gimp
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: and, I assure you, our graphic editors don't need better machines.
<holycow> dataw0lf, no problem
<KBJ> i ran hoary before it got "stable", and i want some of the apps on breezy
<eszanthrick> uh, can you take the gimp vs ps rant somewhere else?
<holycow> dataw0lf, lol right *nod*
<pixil9> KBJ, thx
<holycow> Anlar, what i found when you change the ui, the workflow changes
<Anlar> pixil9: a lot of the laws apply all the countries. most of us have had quite much of computer related laws anyways.
<drspin> holycow: but photoshop's layer & selection handling is much better as well -- these are the two main reason that I won't use Gimp
<pixil9> and crossover office doesn't even have an option for office 2k3 or photoshop cs
<pixil9> wtf is that
<drspin> pixil9: they work
<holycow> Anlar, one surprising finding was that I can work faster in gimp with the new gui as a result of the new workflow, i've completely switched to gimp ... i am also aware that there will come a job for which i need pshop, and thats fine too
<drspin> pixil9: both of em
<pixil9> drspin: I had a failure on install
<holycow> drspin, i completely disagree
<Anlar> holycow: yes, but if you create this the most magnificent lookin BALL ever.. and after hours of work a client says he wants a CUBE? what do you do in most of the cases? you start from all over again building the layers. in PS yuo just change the seeding layer a bit and it takes ~5 seconds.
<pixil9> drspin: I selected office xp
<Anlar> holycow: if you get the idea.
<holycow> drspin, i will chalk that up to personal preference, i can work faster in gimps way of layers and selection methods than ps
<hybrid> ok plz take ps gimp discussion to #images-manipulation
<KBJ> pixil9: np... some of the laws are actually good, but a good example of a weird one is the one they made for cucumbers a while ago. apparently it's illegal in the eu to produce or sell or something, a cucumber that's too bent.. if it's not straight to a certain degree you can't sell it or something...
<bozo12> Hi i can't start samba. It gives "invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed."
<Keizer> Damn
<holycow> Anlar, same in gimp ... i don't see your point ... i would very much put gimp on par with ps
<Keizer> Mozilla is getting buggier
<pixil9> lol.
<holycow> Anlar, i will also say that pshop has some feature gimp doesn't
<Keizer> Something in X server is getting buggier
<sigpc> Keizer: how so?
<hybrid> Keizer: no the malware is gettin better
<holycow> Anlar, but i will also say that gimp has features and workflows ps doesn't
<Keizer> Save As crashed my browser
<Anlar> holycow: I'd like the Pantone color selectors on Gimp. or something similar. to find out nice color sets. not all needs that but it's good for us dummies. :)
<Keizer> Openning a song closes my media player
<sigpc> Keizer: thats not an x error
<holycow> gimp is a completely underrated application, i really wish people would give it a serious try ... it's just hard to 'unlearn'
<drspin> pixil9: you'll have to run the setup by yourself first -- I reccomend installing IE first -- it will install a large part of the native OS dll's
<pixil9> ah fuck that.. I'll just use my other machine for office
<holycow> Anlar, oh yes, of course, there are things ps has that aren't in gimp *nod* yeah that would be good
<Anlar> pixil9: openoffice 2.0beta is actually quite nice.
<bozo12> I've purged and reinstalled but could't get it to work it gives again same error. This is a fresh installation of hoary
<pixil9> When is 2.0 expected to be complete?
<Anlar> holycow: at least we got now SVG import plugin for Gimp.. :] 
<holycow> dataw0lf, i'm sorry to get personal btw ...
<Anlar> pixil9: in ~2 months if I recall correctly. the beta is quite bugfree actually too
<dataw0lf|w> personal?
<holycow> dataw0lf, your rather... negative response seemed unfounded and personal
<Anlar> the beta is surprisingly bugfree.
<bozo12> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<KBJ> i currently use shfs to mount a folder via an ssh connection to my computer, which has some flaws... it doesn't get quite stable... shfs uses lufs to mount it... apparently there's a thing in breesy called sshfs that uses fuse instead and it looks as if it's more stable... anybody know about it? is it possible to get for hoary without compiling it?
* spiral is switching to breezy
<pixil9> I will try that not
<pixil9> now
<dataw0lf|w> unfounded? I work at a company that uses photoshop, softplotter, terramodel, etc, everyday, *I* could careless whether they use Photoshop or Gimp, but from my own experience trying to convert them to Gimp, it just isn't there yet.
<dataw0lf|w> Especially for what we work with.
<holycow> Anlar, oo2.9 is going to rock :)
<hybrid> 2.9?
<Anlar> holycow: it alraedy does. it's actually in many spots better than the office 2003 enterprise. :)
<hybrid> isnt it at only 2 rite now
<ivoks> dataw0lf i agree, but...
<holycow> dataw0lf, *nod* your usecase doesn't sound like a printe/other graphic design use case tho ... maybe there are tools its missing for you?
<dataw0lf|w> hybrid: 1.9 beta
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: quite a few.
<dataw0lf|w> aero-graphics.com
<hybrid> so whats up with the 2.9
<ivoks> dataw0lf the fact someone is trying to compare photoshop and gimp tells more than enough
<goldfish> hey guys, i have just inserted an ethernet card into this pc i have here. How do i emm set it up in hoary? :/
<holycow> dataw0lf, if i had the time i would personally offer tutorials to any graphic designer taht wanted to try gimp tho
<ivoks> holycow that egzist
<pixil9> good shaw cable.. 600 kB/s
<pixil9> almost have #2
<holycow> dataw0lf, i am strongly convinced i could taky 90% of all graphic designer and convert them to gimp in a 2 day, 2 step process
<ivoks> holycow http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<ivoks> and my favourite
<ivoks> holycow http://gimpguru.org/Tutorials/
<holycow> dataw0lf, i would separate the tutorial into ps deprogramming, and gimp workflow
<holycow> ivoks, i'm fairly profficient in gimp these days :) danke
<bozo12> goldfish, System>Administration>Network
<drspin> holycow: I promise that you will not --
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: I'm sure you could for an artistic graphic designer.  But not commercial / industrial work.
<drspin> holycow: you would have to convert an industry and it won't happen
<goldfish> bozo12: No X i'm afraid :/
<holycow> drspin, guaranteed, gimp can do almost anything ps can, and a few things it cant
<dataw0lf|w> there's a difference between doing web graphics and working with aerial photography.
<bozo12> goldfish, ifconfig eth0 ip_adress up
<goldfish> kk
<goldfish> Thanks.
<ivoks> holycow ok :)
<drspin> holycow: but it lacks in CRITICAL areas for graphic designers (CMYK, layer & selection handling...
<drspin> )
<Anlar> datawolf: you shoot the nude beaches too?
<holycow> drspin, no, layer and selection is superior in gimp
<dataw0lf|w> Anlar: why else would I work here?
<holycow> by far
<holycow> :)
<Anlar> :)
<holycow> cmyk, not sure there yet
<drspin> holycow: then I stronlgy suggest you use photoshop for 10 years and then try and use the Gimp
<holycow> drspin, i didn't say the industry wanted to be converted, i said that if i had the chance (read someone would actually be interested and wanted to invest the time, thats a different issue)
<holycow> i could do it no problem 9 times out of 10
<holycow> takes 2 days, 1 days deprogramming, 1 day workflow
<holycow> all the features are there
<drspin> holycow:  this is offtopic --
<ivoks> isn;t
<ivoks> :)
<holycow> drspin, i didn't use ps from v2 but but v4, close enough
<holycow> :)
<KBJ> or if you're considering to buy photoshop licenses, you might consider spending that money on getting the features you're missing developed in gimp... then it'd be available for everyone and you'd be able to use it on a million computers if you want... :)
<holycow> drspin, i would put my skills against yours any day :)
<drspin> holycow: and you're not going to win because you are lacking in real-world experience with photoshop -- so let's drop it
<dataw0lf|w> he's using standard troll strategy.
<holycow> lol, so says someone on irc :-)
<i3dmaster> Question, where does date command retrieve the time info from?
<drspin> holycow: skills?? how well you know an interface -- how would you rate that??
<Anlar> ok.. stfu.. or show samples what you can do with ps/gimp. :)
<holycow> dataw0lf, saying something unpopular is never an easy thing, at first they fight you ... etc, etc,
<drspin> holycow: besides the final project would have to be in CMYK for printing... you lose
<ivoks> Anlar yeah... in 1280x800 size
<ivoks> Anlar so we can (ab)use them as wallpapers :)
<Anlar> why not. :] 
<holycow> drspin, heh, i've used ps proffessionally since v4, you since v2, i would say it's equal :)
<holycow> drspin, if you want to get personal fine, but at the end of the day all you can really can do is get personal so go for it, i'm fine standing my ground
<drspin> holycow: nobody cares -- I quit caring once I said my peace -- let's change the subject
<holycow> let's not
<drspin> holycow: then join #GIMPvsPS -- and continue
<ivoks> omg
<Anlar> seriously, it'd be nice if you showed some images. :) we are bored. .)
<ivoks> yeah
<dataw0lf|w> look at the ip he's coming from.
<dataw0lf|w> wjsgroup.com
<dataw0lf|w> visit the website.
<dataw0lf|w> all the graphics are GIFs.
<dataw0lf|w> That your work holycow?
<holycow> Anlar, :) lol
<holycow> dataw0lf, yep, i run i.t. last coupla years *nod*
<drspin> HaHa -- why GIF's??
<nubbe> anyone got a website or two  for good quality wallpapers? 1024x at least...
<dataw0lf|w> you shouldn't talk smack if your website is covered in gifs
<drspin> those are bandwidth hogs
<dataw0lf|w> not to mention proprietary and crap.
<drspin> LOL
<Myrtti> nubbe: http://hebus.com 's one of my favourites
<drspin> holycow: you just lost this
<holycow> drspin, *shrug* i didn't design it :)
<holycow> drspin, naw, your just being childish
<nubbe> Myrtti, I'll check it out, thanks
<dataw0lf|w> #ubuntu 1, holycow 0 !!
<drspin> LOL
<KBJ> so what do you suggest? png?
<ivoks> :)
<holycow> drspin, i know its hard not to get personal :)
<dataw0lf|w> That's correct, png.
<KBJ> ok, thx. :)
<holycow> actually the whole site needs to be redone
<KBJ> i usually use png, but i wanted to know... :)
<holycow> its all tables withing tables too
<KBJ> uhh, i hate tables
<Myrtti> table layout is so pass
<KBJ> i hate frames even more
<Myrtti> and frames
<holycow> KBJ, *nod* yep, css isn't so universal either but it would help
<dataw0lf|w> dataw0lf.org
<holycow> the whole thing needs to be moved to a cms anyway
<dataw0lf|w> as you can see, I don't do graphics.
<dataw0lf|w> but at least I don't use gifs, for chrissakes.
<KBJ> my ex-girlfriend took an it class at school where they encouraged frames... i was outraged...
<drspin> LOL -- CSS / XML owns you all ;)
<dataw0lf|w> drspin: true that.
<KBJ> XSL/XML/CSS is nice... throw it together with some PHP and you got the deal... :)
<Anlar> but hey, I've started image editing with my OWN MADE program on my Salora Fellow (Z-80 based thingy) in the early 90s! 16 colors and 320x200! whee
<holycow> dataw0lf,
<drspin> KBJ: I'll give you that ;) I do use php :)
<dataw0lf|w> you're the best
<holycow> dataw0lf|w #ubuntu 1, holycow 0 !!  <-- that's okay, i'm not 12 and neither is most of the channel
<thelark-> lol hy
<KBJ> drspin: php5 has some nice stuff for working with XML/XSL
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus> HELLO THELARK-
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus> KIRK HERE
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<dataw0lf|w> holycow: You might not be twelve, but you're still a loser.
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus>                     _..._
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus>                  .-'     '-.
<jewsus>                 /     _    _\
<jewsus>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<jewsus>               /':. .,_    |  |
<jewsus>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<jewsus>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<jewsus>             ; ':.,         {
<jewsus>            /      ;        }
<jewsus>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<Anlar> uhh lol
<jewsus>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<drspin> ...
<jewsus>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<thenuke> matix has got us :(
<kryptops> ruined.
<jewsus>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<drspin> LOL
<ivoks> kids
<jewsus>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<Anlar> hey that's my parakeet!
<jewsus>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<jewsus>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<jewsus>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<jewsus>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<jewsus>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<jewsus>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<jewsus>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<ivoks> omg
<drspin> fuck your parakeet and kick him already
<Anlar> jewsus: I got 2 paarkeets just like that here
<jewsus>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<queuetue> How beautiful!
<jewsus>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<jewsus>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<drspin> LOL --- oops language
<jewsus>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<jewsus>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<drspin> sorry :/
<jewsus>     ~ ~~         _')")
<jewsus>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<jewsus>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<jewsus>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<Anlar> lol
<jewsus>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<jewsus>           |/  \|] 
<mipfi_> lol
<dr_willis> wow. this is what #ubuntu gets to  be like when it gets popular.
<jewsus>                     _..._
<ivoks> lol
<jewsus>                  .-'     '-.
<jewsus>                 /     _    _\
<jewsus>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<jewsus>               /':. .,_    |  |
<mipfi_> are you drunken guys ?
<jewsus>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<jewsus>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus>             ; ':.,         {
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<drspin> stoned as shit :)
<jewsus>            /      ;        }
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<jewsus>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<drspin> language x 2 --
<jewsus>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<drspin> sorry
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thenuke> I just wonder why we dont have any bots in here
<jewsus>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<randabis> umm...
<jewsus>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<hybrid> what the fuck are yall doing
<dr_willis> time to start useing /ignore
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<dataw0lf|w> time to throw down the ole /ignore
<jewsus>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<dr_willis> :)
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<jewsus>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<Anlar> I find this slightly amusing. :)
<jewsus>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<jewsus>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<KBJ> where are the admins on this?
<Sirsodomy>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<Sirsodomy>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<Sirsodomy>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<Sirsodomy>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<Sirsodomy>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<Sirsodomy>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<Sirsodomy>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<Sirsodomy>     ~ ~~         _')")
<thelark->       PICKLE FROM #POLiTICS INVITES YOU
<Sirsodomy>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<thelark->            ______
<thelark->         .-'.-'  |`-.
<thelark->      .-' .' \   | / `.      DON'T BE STUPID
<Sirsodomy>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<thelark->    .'   /`.  \  |/  . ,
<thelark->   .    ;   ` .\ |. '  /,    BE A SMARTY
<Sirsodomy>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark->  (     |-------( )-----|
<holycow> dataw0lf, that's okay, at least i got a word in for gimp :-) well worth dealing with children
<Sirsodomy>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<thelark->  `.    ;   . '/ |\ . \ ,    WHY DON'T YOU JOIN
* thotypous [tocando | Switchfoot - Ammunition (The Beautiful Let Down)] 
<Sirsodomy>           |/  \|
<thelark->     .   \.'  /  | \ ` .
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<Sirsodomy> HY DOOKy
<thelark->      `-  `. /   |  \ .`     THE LEMON PARTY
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark->        `-._`-.__|_.-'
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark-> 
<thelark->    TO A LEMONPARTY! HTTP://WWW.LEMONPARTY.ORG
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark-> X XXX
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>                     _..._
<sirsodomy>                  .-'     '-.
<sirsodomy>                 /     _    _\
<sirsodomy>                /':.  (o)  /__)
<sirsodomy>               /':. .,_    |  |
<thelark-> X X
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>              |': ; /  \   /_/
<thelark-> XXXXX DON'T BE STUPID, BE A SMARTY, COME AND JOIN THE NAZI PARTY!
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>              /  ;  `"`"    }
<thelark->   X X
<sirsodomy>             ; ':.,         {
<thelark-> XXX X
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<hybrid> i love slash ignore
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>            /      ;        }
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>           ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>          |.      ':. ;``"``\
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<drspin> heh :)
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<sirsodomy>         / '::'::'    /      ;
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<randabis> idiots
<sirsodomy>        |':::' '::'  /       |
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<farruinn> what in the world is going on in here
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<sirsodomy>        \   '::' _.-`;       ;
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>        /`-..--;` ;  |       |
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>       ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<randabis> good thing for /ignore
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<Anlar> for how long they can go on.. :)
<hybrid> flooding
<sirsodomy>       ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<sirsodomy>       |; ;  ;  ;  ;/       ;       .'           -='.
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<sirsodomy>       | ;  ;  ; ; /       /       .\               '
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>       |  ;   ;  /`      .\   _,=="  \             .'
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<sirsodomy>       \;  ; ; .'. _  ,_'\.\~"   //`. \          .'
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<thelark-> ................................................................................
<farruinn> don't we have any ops?
<sirsodomy>       |  ;  .___~' \ \- | |    /,\ `  \      ..'
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<hybrid> idk i came back nd boom
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>     ~ ; ; ;/  =="'' |`| | |       =="''\.==''
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>     ~ /; ;/=""      |`| |`|   ==="`
<sh1ft> hmm need some ops in this chan :)
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>     ~..==`     \\   |`| / /=="`
<bur[n] er> kickban please!!!
<sirsodomy>      ~` ~      /,\ / /= )")
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<Myrtti> fabbione: HELP
<sirsodomy>     ~ ~~         _')")
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<drspin> at least a bot
<sirsodomy>     ~ ~   _,=~";`
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>     ~  =~"|;  ;|       Penisbird
<drspin> LOL
<dikky> LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY LOL HY
<sirsodomy>      ~  ~ | ;  |       =========
<sirsodomy>   ~ ~     |;|\ |
<dikky> 1Vchu;zqq	.h(vy9-#27S@am=
<sirsodomy>           |/  \|
<dikky> 2>6eE6?0Ld\BMmkC|Ita}D}GkG0Ug\Joh;
<randabis> farruinn: there seems to have been an escape from the nearest mental institution
<dikky> t-GCzZ!	
* bur[n] er feels power of /ignore
<dr_willis> drspin,  did ya get gimpshop working?
<dikky> 3k=t9H;V'C
<dikky> dXM<0{#=[~^ix%dN-Ne<ynJLsq*$sbMZ6lUzLr}L9U	i/fqz
<hybrid> drspin: we wanted a bot but it was opposed and no1 took up
* <dikky!~dikky@195.112.43.36>  requested unknown ctcp 0QCqut1Vw/sr5vCzCx8LPcF-QsUMe''tdMX6`swjVcWiyg;:&6Yv@.eV1}}9"iD;Gr8^~eT@}@] #p/y  from #ubuntu
<dikky> v5lOX`7ypT(kryX15@^qi&8	BMKT^zfk2] c^N~R%i#,bZj#c\V@Lm	})h
<smartfag> ....................|.......o.........|....
<smartfag> .|........|.........O.................|....
<smartfag> .|........|...........................|....
<smartfag> .O........O....|......................x....
<smartfag> ........|......|........|..................
<smartfag> ........|..... |........|.........|........
<KBJ> randabis: where's the nearest? lol
<Nalioth> jeezly crow
<smartfag> ........|......o..|.....+.........|........
* <dikky!~dikky@195.112.43.36>  requested unknown ctcp Yr  from #ubuntu
<dikky> @?] 'zlXFFa!iu=/
<smartfag> ..|.....o.........|............|..O.....|..
<thenuke> dikky: are you sure you want to get banned too?
* <dikky!~dikky@195.112.43.36>  requested unknown ctcp b/ 	zP,z,O{w P;:L@yV&hN~Y^T3va@=mRC`NN,f2#iozt1/zs>A9tYMUrV qE+El from #ubuntu
<dikky> d6UcL$E<bHd[yO&.i'+~$ZZ.s@$DWf&Y((.hA;bGYmhY8nF/A8 W(zV6"7?.F(T+Qg?&T}KO3WVyI2& h
<smartfag> ..|...............o............|........|..
<smartfag> ..|............................o........o..
<smartfag> ..O.........(.THE.GAYTRIX.)................
<dikky> Ud:_
<smartfag> .....................................|.....
<dikky> "Z#.
<drspin> dr_willis: I will try it on Wednesday when I have some time to tinker with it
<smartfag> ..........|......|...................|.....
<dikky> cF
<smartfag> ....|.....|......|..............|....#.....
<smartfag> ....|.....|......|.....|........|..........
<smartfag> ....#.....O.|....o.....|........O..........
<dikky> uxc-ndQ9/Eu.{Dn!] y-d[w-U%\[rg[di+:T.y
<smartfag> |...........|..........|...................
<dikky> !L3D$A `{BOn6
<smartfag> |...........O..........O............|......
<dikky> $";RyWZVCcV=!qiP	_\HFXKn:qM	8
<smartfag> o...........................|.......|.....|
<dikky> Ew-
<smartfag> ............................|.......|.....|
<dikky> 1nuQzhQ27'rG\>mn%DqmZ><7Sj2m.hW9L%lKmHP
<smartfag> ....|..........|............|.......o.....|
<smartfag> ....|..........|....|.......O.............o
<Anlar> you 2 flooding kids realize that is illegal and you might end up in jail for interfering with communications systems?
<randabis> KBJ: I dunno
<dikky> s|JIi7n@VunwC?vyTD
<dikky> KOiOXBY.[r4U0`W}
<queuetue> Could you guys stop this now?
<UbuntuGet> make no_spam
<dikky> =
<dikky> fdI_8{6l'Up5uSr 3\H*9rUY`vWGq. >jJ^+?(P#(py~; 1~~T33?Tc:
<dr_willis> drspin,  just got the rpm,s and tried alien.. has a glibc issue.. and the 'fix' mentioned in the blogs - mention a non-existing file.. trying the source now.
<dikky> GP3u~\ U
<Myrtti> Anlar: of course they don't
<smartfag> ....................|.......o.........|....
<smartfag> .|........|.........O.................|....
<smartfag> .|........|...........................|....
<smartfag> .O........O....|......................x....
<smartfag> ........|......|........|..................
<smartfag> ........|..... |........|.........|........
<dikky> hh($}Xd2T|9RcNY ~
<smartfag> ........|......o..|.....+.........|........
<Nalioth> use the power of /ignore on them
<dikky> 9OV3	ZV)q7B_Cx0	\N+6I K] 
<smartfag> ..|.....o.........|............|..O.....|..
<bur[n] er> lol @ threats of legality ;)
<BazooKA> just use /ignore
<Myrtti> they want to bring the channel down
<dikky> 2~&RR2aug0-7<%Pvn`+v!JwT
<farruinn> queuetue: it's likely they're bots
<smartfag> ..|...............o............|........|..
<smartfag> ..|............................o........o..
<smartfag> ..O.........(.THE.GAYTRIX.)................
<fyrabbi> Anlar your wrong in that statement
<dikky> S="U
<fyrabbi> =(
<smartfag> .....................................|.....
<dikky> z|)Z27Ks$7i\
<smartfag> ..........|......|...................|.....
<Jurgeni> why there is no ops here..
<dikky> th3|AA7)mcJ~Y'!(x8_;	BLF}X%-m@Lz_%+
<smartfag> ....|.....|......|..............|....#.....
<UbuntuGet> mv spam /dev/null
<drspin> dr_willis: oooh lemme know if it's that sumple :)
<smartfag> ....|.....|......|.....|........|..........
<dikky> @%YQb17K'Y8+4H2@HOGP5=e?w#NaD/(|[fYo@$5;K+4/T0xX/}S^JVy3
<smartfag> ....#.....O.|....o.....|........O..........
<smartfag> |...........|..........|...................
<smartfag> |...........O..........O............|......
<dikky> ?BduL<e
<smartfag> o...........................|.......|.....|
<dikky> C9<J}P-Mkcy^K] ~d(<gS3H
<Myrtti> too bad /ignore still causes lots of traffic dropping people off
<smartfag> ............................|.......|.....|
* randabis casts level 5 ignore
<dikky> )zoOkCI-at=sgM,-|wZF:ta~W:-3;}] 1Z9jM;p!X9/sYH|yWA!SOFMuwXRZHD'*$}s"B)+O8JW{NK@/kWVd9s	C~@bHpFYwN\EUWRrjCpXu{>\st$W?RDg8~:d4/G//@s=2p&|E[?+<=,	L/ L_e:m+e.\L6eaf.Cq!)Q*FU4e
<smartfag> ....|..........|............|.......o.....|
<smartfag> ....|..........|....|.......O.............o
<Anlar> fyrabbi: that is illegal at least in here.
<fyrabbi> monitary damages have to be done =(
<dikky> e+96X{|u6e%yY/B9\`;c`0y7&?A*^O{8y{Qu3rBjPH] gntx6g!Qt|I
<smartfag> HY FARRUIN
<dikky> >aj+X a0<\ c> ELN,+5"av3}q3'sD,UP[cUPeJX~[	O?^T$&mB^O0K=:o-OP'")qjW 3%)W./jAx8Q1&
<hybrid> whats level 5
<Amaranth> Jurgeni: Because the Community Council didn't show up for the meeting to pick new ops.
<dikky> !Km] w4EN5lYrbL4e6- y}+] K(x^q;P=k`}8}AU~Y%;&`w(eoy)1H4NK_LZkd~CV	gWoOK/CzxPiX5 `w0Sb^}GfdA`4a[;cQ+Z*f)LHBLmw/<o$3sYGCuAi>$ge&!JovCkdw9Eb.kP{Br`7=s_T
<dikky> d@\
<GNAM> auauauauau
<smartfag> ....................|.......o.........|....
<smartfag> .|........|.........O.................|....
<smartfag> .|........|...........................|....
<smartfag> .O........O....|......................x....
<smartfag> ........|......|........|..................
<smartfag> ........|..... |........|.........|........
<dikky> 3mZC+;@8G3qTTq[
<smartfag> ........|......o..|.....+.........|........
<UbuntuGet> why doesn't we have any OP?
<dikky> _3W3-e4iOFUUgd"4,>g_~%jDhP%F[YbS@] 
<smartfag> ..|.....o.........|............|..O.....|..
<smartfag> ..|...............o............|........|..
<dikky> -frr"-gjE
<GNAM> IT'S LAMER TIME!!!
<smartfag> ..|............................o........o..
<dikky> 
<smartfag> ..O.........(.THE.GAYTRIX.)................
<dikky> yRXgz'_[PqdiB+**N!
<Amaranth> UbuntuGet: Because the Community Council didn't show up for the meeting to pick new ops.
<smartfag> .....................................|.....
* drspin moves to init 1 -> "try and flood me now bi7che$"
<dikky> 3?\,(Z`d8
<Myrtti> we do, they just aren't here now
<smartfag> ..........|......|...................|.....
<dikky> I;Xde&LIQUI%,=k!XEEKn>CAU9J"'%Z5d
<smartfag> ....|.....|......|..............|....#.....
<smartfag> ....|.....|......|.....|........|..........
<dikky> yOM=Ru,;-)&<&a:*1D<ENI|3~m:D[kHq
<smartfag> ....#.....O.|....o.....|........O..........
<smartfag> |...........|..........|...................
<dikky> s|PdV
<smartfag> |...........O..........O............|......
<smartfag> o...........................|.......|.....|
<dikky> {UF:5a~?4&1s"@:LEayo`VY_>Z$mw9TB4adt"Uxt+'?=@'|bIWNO/0f@by"apHMI
<smartfag> ............................|.......|.....|
<smartfag> ....|..........|............|.......o.....|
<dikky> YMEv[zv)4U-JvF.c,Gl u'(5DXgR
<smartfag> ....|..........|....|.......O.............o
<dikky> L`Ov%?iWBx(	YAqQ
<GNAM> a good bot is sufficient
<dikky> 8o&:	0raacu"!3T m;/e12
<dikky> Z#Cf2GGk8lk[P<H_%tV
<thenuke> *PLEASE CONSIDER USING #FLOOD*
<dikky> kvhD} rJ+Cw7u@Zy8jEVjS_rgM}9$)?x)V@VR2UY] Hyq\F
<thenuke> :D
<UbuntuGet> Amaranth, so now this is a spam channel?
<dikky> `)q<x&O'rcQ18bw*l7p0D:J4fJ
<smartfag> ....................|.......o.........|....
<smartfag> .|........|.........O.................|....
<smartfag> .|........|...........................|....
<smartfag> .O........O....|......................x....
<smartfag> ........|......|........|..................
<smartfag> ........|..... |........|.........|........
<smartfag> ........|......o..|.....+.........|........
<smartfag> ..|.....o.........|............|..O.....|..
<Myrtti> *please consider using ignore*
<randabis> UbuntuGet: the devs can can to op status at virtually any time
<KBJ> it's a pity, cause it's usually quite a good channel
* Zotnix smiles.
<Amaranth> UbuntuGet: No, it looks like an oper found them.
<drspin> worked for me
<Zotnix> They are getting K-Lined at least.
<Anlar> well.. at last the channel has lots of "discussion".. the quality just dropped a bit ;)
<queuetue> can somoene give me an ignore tutorial
<herrie-aab> hello do somebody know how to play wav. files with linux ubuntu?????????????????
<hybrid> me 2
<queuetue> :)
<fyrabbi> 9x hrbrid?
<randabis> This channel generally doesn't need to be moderated that often
<thenuke> Zotnix: sure?
<fyrabbi> hybrid?
<UbuntuGet> wee, nospam...
<hybrid> queuetue juss type /ingore nick
<Myrtti> herrie-aab: use a media player
<Myrtti> herrie-aab: almost any will do
<Amaranth> UbuntuGet: oper == people that run the network, btw
<KBJ> herrie-aab: totem should do the trick
<hybrid> fyrabbi: what?
<Nalioth> hybrid u2 what?
<drspin> herrie-aab: aplay fileName.wav
<fyrabbi> are you the 9x hybnrid?
<herrie-aab> myrtti, i tried from a cd but it don't works
<hybrid> ignore worked for me
<fyrabbi> hybrid even
<queuetue> hybrid, That doesnt work...  it wants more.
<Myrtti> herrie-aab: from a CD?
<Zotnix> I had to ignore by IP
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<Astinus_> how do i configure my monitor in ubuntu so that i can change refresh rate?
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<hybrid> queuetue: what are you using? xchat?
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<thelark->  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O  T  E  H  M  A  T  I  X  H  A  S  Y  U  O
<queuetue> hybrid, Yes.
<thenuke> thelark-: god damnit, it's Matrix, not Matix :(
<herrie-aab> myrtti, yes...
<hybrid> well idk i use irssi
<drspin> Astinus_: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* randabis hugs Konversation
<hybrid> lol
<mdke> thenuke, yeah that is the most irritating thing
<BazooKA> so a ircoper is here.. thats nice to know
<Myrtti> herrie-aab: normal audio CD or a data CD
<farruinn> drspin: I sould suggest using gksudo with graphical apps
<cybersystem> sorry guys, klining them as fast as i can
<Amaranth> alindeman: Is that you doing that?
* drspin uses Gaim -- the IRC client sucks but it keeps all my chatting in one app
<Amaranth> oh, cybersystem
<herrie-aab> myrtti, normal audio cd
<drspin> farruinn: good idea
<farruinn> three cheers for cybersystem
<Astinus_> drspin: are you serious, "linux for human beings"? :)
<Amaranth> cybersystem: Thank you.
<cybersystem> np :)
<drspin> Astinus_: I didn't make it up -- I just use it ;)
<KBJ> Astinus_: why not? :)
<farruinn> drspin: I don't think gedit usually causes any problems but just using sudo can mess up permissions for ~/.ICEauthority
<Amaranth> Because he just got told to edit a text config file. :P
<drspin> farruinn: oooh didn't know that!
<thenuke> whee, did they all get k-lines? I hope they had static-ip
<Amaranth> farruinn: If you mean with k3b that was fixed for hoary.
<farruinn> it's not just k3b because I don't use k3b and it's happened to me
<thenuke> or was it so that K-line only kills the conection
<Myrtti> herrie-aab: Ubuntu should mount the CD automatically and start playing it
<Zotnix> thenuke: Server ban. :)
<herrie-aab> myrtti,i try wait a minute
<Amaranth> I thought K was network ban.
<Amaranth> And G was server ban.
<Zotnix> Or network
<Zotnix> Aaah. Okay then.
* Zotnix nods.
<Zotnix> Personally I would have set the room +M and kickbanned all the people spamming. Then submit their nicks/IPs to an ircop.
<Amaranth> Zotnix: cybersystem == ircop
* Zotnix nods, "We are lucky to have on in the channel ^^"
<Amaranth> We have at least two. :)
<cybersystem> you have three in here actually :)
<cybersystem> two seem to be afk though
<Amaranth> you, alindeman, and who else?
<cybersystem> UdontKnow
<Zotnix> Well, that's what IRC is made for, being AFK ;)
<Amaranth> Oh, how did I miss that?
<regeya> heh
<hybrid> lol
<Zotnix> Okay, because of the spamming issue, Free Ubuntu for everyone!
<UbuntuGet> Zotnix, that's nice...
* Zotnix snickers.
<regeya> W4r3Z ubuntu!
<hybrid> lol
<hacked```> a...........................................................................
<hacked```> ...........................................................................
<hacked```> ...........................................................................
<hacked```> ...........................................................................
<randabis> omg I got a free eggroll with my ubuntu!
<hacked```> ...........................................................................
<hacked```> ...........................................................................
<hacked```> ...........................................................................
<regeya> gah.
<hybrid> regeya: it is funny i had a site l33t-warez.com and it was os resources
<hybrid> lol
<regeya> heh
<hybrid> randabis: i want an eggroll
<randabis> ha
<randabis> hybrid: I want a chinese buffet! hehe
<regeya> I got spam for warez a while back and I swear it had fedora core listed
<hybrid> regeya: it was nice till my host was a bitc}{
<hybrid> randabis: sounds good
* hybrid joins #chinese_buffet
<Positron> Hello everyone.
<regeya> and I've been getting spam with the from: address mjhammel@graphics-muse.com
<Positron> I'm having a problem with autologin.
<regeya> wait s/spam/vbmacro viruses/g
<Positron> I would like to autologin into a certain user acc. but Ubunt insists...
<hybrid> regeya: lol. when i get my site back up ill let you know. it was nice. osx windows linux. skype to avg to opera
<Positron> that i have to supply him with a password.
<Positron> What am I doing wrong?
<Lathiat> Positron: system->administration->login screen setup, you can setup an auto-login
<Positron> Lathiat: I've already done so...
<Positron> it logins with correct username..
<Positron> but it needs password.
<bungle> hi all
<Lathiat> Positron: have you rebooted? (it only does it on fist boot-up)
<Positron> Mhm.
<Positron> No change.
<RichiH> did anything unusual happen lately in here?
<farruinn> Positron: you need to enter his password for it to auto-login the user
<Positron> First boot only? Are you sure?
<farruinn> it's a security feature
<Lathiat> Positron: yes, if you logout, it doesn't log back out automatically
<Lathiat> farruinn: you sure? it didn't use to...
<Positron> Aha, understand...
<dr_willis> RichiH,  you mean the silly flooder fest? you missed it.
* farruinn looks at the settings dialog
<Lathiat> Positron: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Lathiat> tell me what it says
<Positron> Erm, wait a minute, please.
<Lathiat> also make sure the "Login a user automatically on first bootup" is checked, as well as selecting th eusername from the list
<Akeru> anyone lucky with japanese input in a KDE/QT app ?
<RichiH> dr_willis: pity :p
<Positron> /usr/bin/gdm
<Positron> All done..
<farruinn> Lathiat: you're right, it doesn't require it
<Lathiat> Positron: so now if you reboot, it should  login automatically...
<Positron> aha, also the reboot was already done. :)
<Positron> It still bothers with pass.
<Lathiat> since you double checked all those settings?
<Lathiat> Positron: are you running warty, hoary or breezy ?
<Positron> hoary.
<Lathiat> im just goign to try it myself to see i f it works, be right back.
<PiCcard> breezy?
<Positron> Ok, thanks a lot.
<RichiH> dr_willis: did they stop by themselves or were they stopped?
<dr_willis> RichiH,  not sure  i had /ignored them all :P
<dr_willis> I think they got K-lined
<RichiH> heh, ok
<Positron> Erm, farruinn, you said that this is for security reason...
<farruinn> Positron: sorry, I was mistaken
<RichiH> thanks :)
<Positron> I'm asking, beacuse I had some troubles with pam lately on my other linux box.
<Positron> Pam authentication and autologin.
<farruinn> Positron: I just enabled auto login here with no problems
<farruinn> I just clicked the checkbox for autologin and selected my username
<Positron> Humh, very strange. Can you supply me with your /etc/pam.d/gdm and /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin file?
<holycow> Positron, i checked on vmwared installs, works here too
<Lathiat> yeh i just checked, works here fine
<Lathiat> mus tbe some kind of issue
<Fish-Face> 'scuse me, is there an online package list for Ubuntu? I'd like to check out software available on repo, versions of things, etc
<Lathiat> Positron: have you modified your pam config ?
<Lathiat> Fish-Face: packages.ubuntu.com iirc
<Positron> Yes.
<farruinn> auth    requisite       pam_nologin.so
<farruinn> auth    required        pam_env.so
<farruinn> @include common-auth
<farruinn> @include common-account
<Fish-Face> Lathiat, thanks
<farruinn> session required        pam_limits.so
<farruinn> @include common-session
<farruinn> @include common-password
<farruinn> oops, sorry gues
<Lathiat> Positron: right, if you start playing with things, things break :)
<farruinn> guys*
<Lathiat> Positron: why did you change them?
<Positron> Lathiat: Know that. :) But i was trying to do autologin on thin termianl clients. :)
<Lathiat> Positron: revert the changes then try again :)
<wwalker> How does one chnage X to listen on the network in ubuntu?
<Lathiat> wwalker: do you really want it to?
<Lathiat> wwalker: is ssh X forwarding not appropriate?
<Fish-Face> I assume that, being debian-based, you can update the OS without needing to download a new Install CD?
<farruinn> yu
<farruinn> Fish-Face: yup
<Lathiat> Fish-Face: yep
<Fish-Face> Fantastic
<farruinn> just change the distribution as you would in debian
<Fish-Face> Ubuntu gets plus points
<Lathiat> Fish-Face: edit /etc/apt/sources.list (or repositorie sin synaptic), change from say warty to hoary, reload and then do a smart upgrade (dist-upgrade for apt-get)
<wwalker> No for this, ssh forwarding doesn't work.  It's on a local private network, I understand the security implications (all the way back to the biggest hole, running Netscape as root under X :)
<Lathiat> wwalker: why doesnt it work?
<Fish-Face> Thanks, guys... I expect I'll be downloading the ISO soon :)
<holycow> wwalker, can be done in system > admin > login screen setup ... turn on xdmcp
<Positron> Ok, farruinn supplied me with default configuration...now it's time for the big step. :) Be right back.
<Lathiat> holycow: uh, iirc XDMCP is not what he wants i dont think
<Lathiat> holycow: i think he wants to open his server up to the network so he can connect a client remotely
<wwalker> Lathiat, because I'd have to on machine a Run "ssh b ssh a" to get the tunneling I wanted, then go resolve the xhost/MIT cookie issues to try to have applications not running in the ssh session use the connection.
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> Lathiat:read ur last post with out the semi colon
<holycow> *scroll* *scroll* hmmm ... Lathiat ah okay
<wwalker> holycow Lathait is right
<Lathiat> wwalker: ssh doesn't cause any cookie issues afaik
<john__> Is there a ubuntu newbie channel here on this server?
<Lathiat> wwalker: either way im suggesting this path because i am looking and cant see how. :)
<Lathiat> wwalker: and ssh forwardin gis much cleaner anyway
<hybrid> john__: youre in it
<farruinn> john__: this is it
<holycow> john_, pretty much this is it, welcome
<john__> ok
<lilo> john__: feel free to ask newbie questions here!
<Akeru> anyone lucky with japanese input in a KDE/QT app ?
<john__> HOw do I install drivers to my graphics card?
<Lathiat> john__: What graphics card ?
<holycow> john_, check out the ubuntu website, search for installing binary nvidia ati drivers
<hybrid> john__ :have your resticted repos open
<holycow> pretty easy
<wwalker> I use ssh 99% of the time (actually, this is the second time in the last 10 years I've needed direct access versus ssh tunneled
<john__> Radeon Sapphire Atlantis 256 MB I think.
<john__> Ati of course.
<wwalker> holycow Thanks! system > admin > login screen setup > Security uncheck bottom box shoudl di it for me.
<hybrid> how could i ssh from my school windows boxes to me home linux box?
<Lathiat> wwalker: ahhh, there it is
<Positron> Back. Doesn't work.
<nubbe> hybrid, putty
<Lathiat> wwalker: i thought it was in there somewhere
<holycow> wwalker, no worries
<hybrid> nubbe: would i need to do anything special to this box?
<Positron> Do I have to enable also the timelogin feature?
<Lathiat> Positron: no
<Lathiat> Positron: you need to un-break your pam :)
<Positron> :>
<Positron> I've done so.
<Lathiat> you sure?
<nubbe> hybrid, prooly yes  :)
<Lathiat> you got all o it?
<farruinn> john__: I've never heard of that card before, but www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto might be what you're looking for
<Lathiat> because it works fine for everyone else
<Positron> Yes.
<Lathiat> so like its probably still broken somewhere :)
<hybrid> nubbe: what would that be?
<john__> is nvidia the same as Ati?
<Lathiat> john__: no
<hybrid> john__ *NO*
<snader> hybrid: you should run sshd (apt-get install openssh-server)
<Lathiat> ati ('fglrx') is separate
<john__> ok
<hybrid> snader nubbe: ok ty
<Positron> Maybe it has to do something with ltsp installed.
<Positron> Dunno.
<GNAM> A big question: what's max file size on an ext3 partition?
<Lathiat> Positron: is this with remote XDMCP or local login?
<Positron> Local.
<Lathiat> GNAM: somethign stupidly large i think
<GNAM> Fat32: 4GB
<GNAM> and it's too little
<john__> Can I use nvidia install anyway?
<Lathiat> yes well thats fat32
<Lathiat> john__: no
<Akeru> GNAM: Once I created a file with a size of 100Gig without problem
<Positron> But, I would also like to use remote XDMCP autologin on terminals.
<Lathiat> i think the size is like 16TB or something
<GNAM> i've found ext3 faq
<Banedon> hey hows the linx doing folks
<Lathiat> i cant remember
<Banedon> are you guys using php to develop any apps on ubuntu
<Lathiat> Banedon: i have done
<Banedon> or any other langs like haskell or lisp etc.
<hybrid> snader: I already have the newest openssh-server
<Positron> I've searched all over the web to find something about autologining with gdm on terminals...
<GNAM> 4 TB
<GNAM> ok
<GNAM> seems good
<john__> There is nothing else than nvidia installation instructions on the wwww.ubuntuguide.org
<holycow> john_, do you know what video card you have? do you know how to check?
<Astinus_> so where was i ahh yes, x config
<Positron> but it seems it just doesnt work.
<Positron> bleh.
<Astinus_> so there are no tools in Gnome for setting monitor type. What about Kubuntu? :)
<Akeru> hybrid: on the server you need to run sshd, then on the client just get putty (a binary only tool, no install) and you should be able to connect with SSH, no X Forwarding afaik
<Lathiat> Astinus_: unfortunately not at the moment, what is your problem?
<Banedon> how fast can I learn some php
<Banedon> I wonder
<hybrid> Akeru: ok ty
<Banedon> I program only in bash now
<Astinus_> Lathiat: monitor not detected --> wrong refresh rate
<farruinn> interesting, apt now downloads packages simultaneously?
<Banedon> the trick with xfree86 config is setting your videoram to about 4 megs
<lsuactiafner> Banedon : consoles make programming faster.
<Banedon> monitor to supervga
<Lathiat> Astinus_: for a start it'd be good to file a bug so we can fix it in future
<lsuactiafner> dont set videoram @ all
<hybrid> Akeru: is sshd in the repos?
<Lathiat> Astinus_: secondly, umm, do you have the monitor for it?
<Lathiat> *manual*
<Banedon> and pixels to 543 so 1024x768 is on
<Astinus_> Lathiat: the monitor tackles it but it wasn't detected.
<Akeru> hybrid: yup, it is in the package openssh
<Lathiat> Astinus_: (btw is this on a new install, or have you changed the monito)
<Banedon> then you shoould be ok
<hybrid> oo ok
<Astinus_> Lathiat: new install.
<Lathiat> and im doing bad on the spelling tonight
<holycow> Astinus, yeah no gui xorg config stuff yet, won't take much to actually get stuff i remember suse has gui yast thing for selecting a monitor
<Banedon> I had a devil fo a time installing netbsd one time since I didnt know that when i picked 512k vidram it barfed even though ret ok
<john__> holycow, I don't know how to check.
<Banedon> when I put 4meg vid ram
<Lathiat> Astinus_: right, what type of monitor?
<Banedon> X worked like charm
<Astinus_> Lathiat: IBM
<LeeColleton> my update-notifier runs but doesn't display anything in the notification area.  has anyone else noticed this?  does it not show up unless updates are needed?
<Lathiat> Astinus_: ibm what :), at least crt/lcd woudl be nice, model even better :)
<Lathiat> LeeColleton: It only shows up when there are updates needed.
<drspin|AFK> LeeColleton: correct -- nothing will show unless there is an update
<holycow> john_, the ubuntu device manager is pretty good, do system > admin > system manager
<Astinus_> Lathiat: don't remember :( ibm 17" crt 6547 i think
<Lathiat> Astinus_: ok, hang a tick, and i'll come back and help you fix that
<Astinus_> Lathiat: ok
<holycow> john_, you will either see ati or nvidia mentioned in there, and once you know the right video card you can install the right driver
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with the program zip? i need to zip a file to a friend and i don't understand the man file...can someone give me an example of how to use zip...
<Banedon> anyone know how I set the path on windows ?
<Banedon> xp
<john__> Radeon 9800 atlantis
<Banedon> just installed ghc
<holycow> larsrohdin, you need to zip it via command line? why not just use archive manager in apps > accessories
<wwalker> larsrohdin zip -r foo.zip bim baz    would create foo.zip containing all the files and subdirs of the local directories bim and baz
<Akeru> larsrohdin: zip -r test.zip *
<Akeru> 3 in a row, nice ;)
<LeeColleton> Lathiat: cool, and there aren't any for my system so it's probably working.  thanks
<larsrohdin> yeah nice! so i need to have the stuff in a dir?
<Akeru> this is not mandatory, my version will compress eveything it finds, meaning files, file in dir and subdirs
<drspin|AFK> is there a GNOME panel applet that displays the currently playing song for XMMS?
<john__> I don't know how to install the graphic card driver.
<tolle> john__: For what card?
<john__> Radeon 9800 Atlantis 256 MB
<farruinn> drspin|AFK: I think gxmms does...
<lsuactiafner> better than zip
<lsuactiafner> is tar -jcf backup.tar.bz2 directory/
<farruinn> drspin|AFK: I guess not, it just lets you control xmms
<Lathiat> drspin|AFK: apt-cache show gxmms
<drspin|AFK> farruinn: Lathiat: thanks!!
<john__> Help...
<slept> john__ , you have to install xorg-driver-fglrx and kernel
<Astinus_> Lathiat: i figured it out
<Lathiat> Astinus_: sweet, whatd you do?
<Akeru> lsuactiafner: I'd add a "v" to see what happens
<tolle> john__: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Astinus_> Lathiat: the monitor isn't - by specs - meant to run on the resolution i was trying but i had done it by force in windows.
<cusco> help me... I have a new ipod.. when mounting it shows on dmesg
<cusco> FAT: Unrecognized mount option "errors=remount" or missing value
<cusco> HFS+-fs warning: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  mounting read-only.
<lsuactiafner> yeh v's suck on slow terminals
<john__> Thanks!
<cusco> I would like to mount it writtable
<ian> if I got Warty CDs via shipit will I automatically get Hoary CDs?
<cusco> please
<Lathiat> john__: Astinus_ ah right
<Astinus_> Lathiat: another issue, is it possible to disable all sounds in gnome in one operation?
<Lathiat> Astinus_: uh
<Lathiat> yeh
<Lathiat> system->preferences->Sound preferences
<slept> john__ : linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-...
<Lathiat> untick 'sounds for events
<Lathiat> '
<Astinus_> Lathiat: ok nicey.
<Lathiat> john__: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686 xorg-driver-fglrx
<Lathiat> ian: no, you have to go update your order
<Astinus_> Lathiat: and finally, hda2 is an ntfs partiton .. ubuntu does not seem to automount it, do i have to edit the fstab file manually ?
<Lathiat> john__: (assuming 686, it may be 386, k7, etc... if you havent touched the kernel then use '386')
<ian> Lathiat: good, because I'm leaving the country. thanks
<cikilin> hello
<holycow> Astinus, yes
<yoboy_> yo
<wwalker> How do I change the "terminal" program?
<lsuactiafner> cusco you might want to try -o rw but but but if the filesystem needs a fsck then rahter dont
<Raqu3n> how to change the repository list?
<Lathiat> wwalker: system -> preferences -> preferred programs
<wwalker> I want xterm instead of gnome-terminal
<yoboy_> tanks for ubuntu, and bye :p
<Lathiat> Raqu3n: open synaptic package managed (system->administration), and go settings -> repositories
<wwalker> Lathiat Thanks
<Raqu3n> tnx
<cikilin> how i fix something?
<john__> I am doing the sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx. Is that OK+
<john__> ?*
<wcarty> #openfiler
<Lathiat> john__: add linux-restricted-modules-386
<pixil9> john__, You may notice your psu will smoke when you do that
<pixil9> so be careful
<Lathiat> pixil9: dude
<Lathiat> pixil9: ssshhhh
<cikilin> somebody help me please!
<Lathiat> pixil9: dont confuse people.
<Lathiat> cikilin: "How I fix something" is not very helpful :)
<john__> smoke??? Inside my computer cabinet?
<Lathiat> cikilin: Please carefully explain your problem and any information you have and someone will try to help
<fractaglfx> how do i change my monitor type?
<Lathiat> john__: please ignore cikilin
<Lathiat> john__: he is being stupid and lying.
<mattgirv> Hey,
<Lathiat> cikilin: You can simply remove the cdrom sources from your list
<cikilin> k
<mattgirv> Is there a way how to stop icons appearing on desktop when I mount something.
<holycow> fractaglfx, how exactly do you mean monitor type? are you not seeing the resolution you want?
<Astinus_> holycow: and if i want to mount manually i do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 ?
<mattgirv> And also I have a stupid Wastebin icon that has appeared and I cannot get rid of it
<fractaglfx> holycow: exactly
<holycow> Astinus, yep
<farruinn> mattgirv: you have kde installed as well as gnome?
<lsuactiafner> run xorgconf
<mattgirv> farruinn: Yup
<mattgirv> Lol. I see the problem now,
<lsuactiafner> run xorgconfing
<mattgirv> Is there anyway to get rid of it?
<Lathiat> mattgirv: yes
<farruinn> mattgirv: then that's kde's, I have no idea how to get rid of it :/
<holycow> fractaglfx, unfortunately gnome doesn't have gui stuff for that so edit your xorg.conf file manualy, you just need to change the v and h refresh rates for your monitor which you can google
<Lathiat> mattgirv: hold on i'll get the command
<mattgirv> Lathiat: Thanks :D
<lsuactiafner> and maybe edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf when done
<fractaglfx> holycow: thats what i thought
<lsuactiafner> if you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf look for
<lsuactiafner>         HorizSync       31.5 - 82.0
<lsuactiafner>         VertRefresh     50-100
<lsuactiafner> thats mine..
<holycow> additionally you might need to add extra resolution entries in the section below the refresh rate section
<cusco> lsuactiafner: what should I do then? I did fsck already
<lsuactiafner> get the HorizSync from the back of your monitor
<john__> pixil9, what do you mean with psu will smoke?
<Lathiat> gconf-tool2 --type=bool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<slept> just ude dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Lathiat> change volumes to trash for the trash
<pixil9> john__, inside the cabinet.. it will melt
<Lathiat> pixil9: Pleae shut up
<Lathiat> john__: pixil9 is being rude and is lying, please ignore him.
<pixil9> first fire
<cusco> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<cusco> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<cusco> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<cusco> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<cusco>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<mattgirv> gconf-tool2: command not found :p
<pixil9> then smoke
<pixil9> then melt
<Lathiat> mattgirv: sorry, gconftool-2
<Raquen> how to set ipv6?
<fractaglfx> ;54rtd+
<john__> Lathiat, are you sure it won't melt?
<pixil9> john_, I'm kidding.. go ahead and run it!!
<lsuactiafner> hmmm cusco : you are about to detroy your filesystem.. what are you trying to mount? a windows partition?
<Lathiat> Raquen: What do you want to do with ipv6
<Lathiat> john__: positive
<Lathiat> pixil9: Please refrain from trolling.
<mattgirv> Lathiat Do i need to restart ?
<john__> I did the sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx. What next?
<Lathiat> pixil9: It confuses new users.
<pixil9> Lathiat, lick a nut i'm kidding
<Lathiat> mattgirv: no, it should update automatically
<Lathiat> john__: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<mattgirv> it hasnt
<lsuactiafner> Raquen : ifconfig add eth0 ipv6_ip
<Lathiat> see udner 'ATI (fglrx)' -- for hoary
<Lathiat> mattgirv: /lastlog gconf 3
<Lathiat> oops
<Lathiat> ignojre that
<Raquen> tnx
<mattgirv> lol ok
<Lathiat> mattgirv: appologies, i mis-spelt it
<Lathiat> mattgirv: gconftool-2 --type=bool --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<mattgirv> lol,
<mattgirv> erm,
<mattgirv> still not working :p
<Lathiat> what are you trying to remove?
<mattgirv> ... nm
<mattgirv> lol
<mattgirv> its working now
<Lathiat> :)
<mattgirv> :/ wierd
<Lathiat> change 'volumes' to 'trash'
<Lathiat> if yo want to get rid of the trash
<mattgirv> huh?
<mattgirv> oh ok
<Lathiat> altho im sure thats off by default
<mattgirv> no apparently this is something from KDE
<mattgirv> (not the gnome trash)
<holycow> you know whats interesting about the questions in this channel, none of them are low level / system admin stuff, most of them are windows users level types of things
<holycow> or very few system level stuff
<mattgirv> of course
<Hmmmm> guys i need some help. im looking for a repository that has e17
<holycow> i never thought i'd see this happen with linux
<Lathiat> mattgirv: what is e17?
<Lathiat> holycow: :)
<Lathiat> mattgirv: perhaps you can just delete it then
<holycow> Lathiat, enlightenment
<hybrid> isnt e17 like php nuke
<paco> alguien habla en espanol
<mattgirv> Lathiat, it won't work :(
<lsuactiafner> btw the maintainer of the mplayer package for amd64.. you here?
<Lathiat> mattgirv: Can you send me a screenshot?
<mattgirv> sure :)
<stevenj> guys I am new...do it matter what I make my computer name at installation and is it ok to change my computer using network tools whenever I want-it seemed to mess gnome up until I rebooted thanks
<Hmmmm> hybrid, e17 is enlightenment
<holycow> hybrid, no it's a desktop environment like gnome ... called enlightenment ... their next generation stuff it's very cool they have some excellent screenshot movies on their site
<Lathiat> Hmmmm: ummm, no idea about that
<stevenj> I just have a single computer on a cable connection
<hybrid> then whats that nuke alternative
<Lathiat> stevenj: The computer name doesn't really mean much
<Raquen> lsuactiafner: eth0: Unknown host
<Raquen> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<paco> ALGUIEN
<Lathiat> stevenj: its jut a name anda ppears on your system prompt
<paco> QUE HABLE EN ESPA;OL
<holycow> stevenj, it only matters if there are other computers on  your network, and yes you can change it any time
<Lathiat> Raquen: Please explain what you are trying to do.
<Lathiat> holycow: it doesnt really matter then anyway
<Hmmmm> anyoen here runing e17?
<Zen> hi all.. a really petty problem im afraid. Im trying to install something and its a .tar.gz file. Can someone walk me through the wat to do this?
<Raquen> I want use ipv6 for irc, how to?
<stevenj> holycow,  thanks I thought so...I looked in /etc/hosts and saw swj beside pcp0011... whatever that is
<holycow> Lathiat, well true
<hybrid> Zen: first tar -xvvzf package
<mattgirv> Lathiat, http://img173.echo.cx/img173/1464/2504052dq.jpg
<john__> BouncingCow is still not bouncing very well...
<john__> Because of the graphics.
<mattgirv> Lathiat, see what I mean?
<hybrid> Zen: are u done
<Gir__> mattgirv, Where did you get that wallpaper? Love it!
<Lathiat> mattgirv: erm, that should be deletable
<mattgirv> Gir__: Hehe, I got it from DeviantART
<mattgirv> Lathiat, nah it isn't
<mattgirv> :(
<Lathiat> mattgirv: ls ~/Desktop from a terminal?
<holycow> john_, did you change the driver 'ati' to 'fglrx' in your /etc/x11/xorg.conf file?
<mattgirv> i've tried and tried
<Gir__> mattgirv, ok
<Lathiat> holycow: capital X
<Lathiat> holycow: also the page says you neeed to add it to /etc/modules
<john__> What no
<mattgirv> ls ~/Desktop
<mattgirv> Screenshot.png  Zip%20Drive.drive
<mattgirv> :/
<john__> No
<mattgirv> Gir__: Want me to send you it?
<Raquen> Lathiat: how to install ipv6 for irc? -.-
<Gir__> mattgirv, That would be nice!
<holycow> Lathiat, why? that sounds not right, i had one ati card working without adding to the modules file ... ?
<Lathiat> Raquen: Do you have an existing IPv6 connection on your network?
<Lathiat> holycow: well they must have fixed it then
<mattgirv> Gir__, http://img17.echo.cx/img17/3185/nontrolleyridesthefield8mk.jpg :)
<Raquen> Lathiat: no
<Lathiat> Raquen: if not, then goto www.freenet6.net, you can get setup with the, you want to install the 'freenet6' package from synaptic (rather than download the client off their web-page, but otherwise follow the rest of their instructions)
<Gir__> mattgirv, Thanks ;)
<mattgirv> no prob :)
<mattgirv> enjoy as much as i do lol
<Lathiat> mattgirv: is it in ~/Desktop from an ls ?
<Lathiat> oh
<Lathiat> its not
<slept> holycow, Lathiat  you don't have to add it , it works out of the box
<stevenj> I noticed IPv6 in my network (I turned it in firefox) -- is there a way to get rid of IPv6---would it speed things up?
<Gir__> I love the graphics..
<mattgirv> Lathiat, nope it isn't
<stevenj> networking setting I mean
<Raquen> Lathiat: tnx
<Lathiat> stevenj: It's usually not a problem
<raydogg> how do you determine if a kernel has preemption enabled ?
<Lathiat> stevenj: unless your ipv6 connection is broken
<Lathiat> stevenj: (that is, you have one setup, but getting out to the internet doesn't actually work)
<kev0r> $ unrar x Archive_nr_*
<kev0r> UNRAR 3.41 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2004 Alexander Roshal
<kev0r> Extracting from Archive_nr_100.rar
<kev0r> Skipping    Dir1/File1.ext
<Lathiat> mattgirv: well i have nfi
<kev0r> Why is this command skipping all the files in the Archives?
<stevenj> Lathiat, I can get on the net and I get a 4.1 MB connection running 4 tests at 4 different servers around the US...so I guess I'm good
<Lathiat> kev0r: you dont do *
<Lathiat> kev0r: you pass it the first .rar file
<john__> xorg.conf is an empty file.
<mattgirv> Lathiat, ok mate :) thanks for your help anyway
<kev0r> yes, but i've got like 20 diff .rar files
<Lathiat> kev0r: by doing that, what happens is it expands out to multiple file names and tries to find Archive_nr_101.rar in Archive_nr_100.rar
<Lathiat> kev0r: Yes, I know
<Lathiat> kev0r: still, pass it the first .rar
<Lathiat> kev0r: it gets the stuff out of the rest automatically
<slept> john__ , than you might be using xfree
<kev0r> it's not subsecuential rar package
<Lathiat> john__: Are you running warty or hoary?
<kev0r> it's different packages
<john__> hoary
<holycow> john_, try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lathiat> kev0r: are you *sure*? if so, then you have to do them indivudally, a hack to do this for be for i in Archive_nr_*.rar; do unrar x $i; done
<stevenj> ok last question for now :) that topic of backports-I saw in the ubuntu guide how to set up repos for this....I googled it...but I still don't know if I should set this up
<kev0r> Lathiat: hmm ok i'll try htanks
<Lathiat> stevenj: its not really of use unless theres something specific you need
<reuben> hey guys, i just set up ubuntu and the only screen resolution available is 640x480...any ideas?
<Lathiat> reuben: Fresh hoary install (not an upgrade?)
<kev0r> Lathiat: still skipping the files
<holycow> stevenj, don't set it up, most people only need the basics in ubuntu, use ub for a while when you need a repository you will know it
<mattgirv> reuben, reconfigure x. xorgconfig
<reuben> lathiat: fresh install
<mattgirv> i think its xorgconfig anyway
<Lathiat> mattgirv: eww, xorgconfig is ugly :)
<john__> What was I changing the "ati" to?
<mattgirv> Lathiat, or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<kev0r> Lathiat: what did you meant with that hack, what do i have to type?
<mattgirv> :p
<reuben> mattgirv: i ran the dpkg-reconfigure on xorg; the xorg.conf lists a whole bunch of other resolutions
<Lathiat> reuben: What kind of video card and monitor
<Lathiat> kev0r: exactly what i gave you
<mattgirv> try pressing, uhm... CTRL + ALT + +/-
<reuben> lathiat: unknown video card (mboard) ... monitor is viewsonic g773
<Lathiat> kev0r: basically, unrar doesnt accept multiple files to urnar
<john__> This?
<Lathiat> kev0r: you have to do the spearatelly
<mattgirv> I think that switches between chosen resolutions
<ssam> new lugradio out :-) http://www.lugradio.org/episodes/latest get the torrent
<slept> john__, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg that will save a lot of time
<Lathiat> kev0r: The command i gave you will do that magically
<kev0r> a hack to do this for be for i in
<kev0r>                  Archive_nr_*.rar; do unrar x $i; done
<stevenj> holycow, ok thanks...I did set the other repos up (according to the guide) because I needed extra apps
<kev0r> didn't understand it
<Lathiat> kev0r: 'for i in Archive_nr_*.rar; do unrar x $i; done' <-- type that into a terminal
<holycow> stevenj, *nod* no worries
<Zen> hey there. Im trying to install something and its in .tar.gz format.. ive got as far as running this command: tar -xvvzf <package> but i dont know what to do next.. can anyone help?
<kev0r> m'kay
<Lathiat> Zen: Hi, what are you trying to install ?
<reuben> mattgirv - there's only one resolution listed in the system/preferences/resolution dialog...bet that command would work otherwise
<hybrid> Zen
<hybrid> Zen: ok is it source>?
<Lathiat> Zen: You don't want to install lilo by source
<Lathiat> Zen: if you really want lilo
<Lathiat> Zen: (which you probably don't)
<Hoxzer>   lets talk about sex
<shido6> any ati radeon 9800 all in wonder users?
<Lathiat> Zen: Please install it with 'Synaptic Package Manager' -> it can be found under "System->administration"
<Hoxzer> do you guys have any actual sex life?
<Lathiat> Zen: Why do you want lilo ?
<reuben> agh, gotta meeting...will come back later.
<holycow> Lathiat, holy moly dude, your like super tech support today or something
<holycow> hehe
<Lathiat> holycow: im bored :)
<Lathiat> i try
<Lathiat> im losing track of everyone im helping
<john__> Oh no!!! My psu is melting....
<Lathiat> john__: No its not, whats the problem.
<john__> joking...
<stevenj> holycow, ok thanks cya
<Lathiat> canonical shoudl pay me to sit in here and help users all day :)
<Echylo> ergh? ^
<Echylo> :p
<Lathiat> What's really annoying is when people try to help, but unfortunately are wrong
<john__> I have found ati in xorg.conf What shall I change it to?
<mattgirv> Lathiat, lol.
<Echylo> they should pay you, for helping somebody with a free OS? Lathiat ?
<lsuactiafner> Atealtha : yeh
<lsuactiafner> err
<Lathiat> john__: 'fglrx'
<lsuactiafner> Lathiat  yeh
<Lathiat> john__: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lathiat> john__: it lists the changes you need to make
<Echylo> it's helping or being helped :)
<Lathiat> john__: this one is the last one tho,
<Lathiat> john__: Then after a reboot it should work.
<Lathiat> im pondering writing an application
* Amaranth is one bug away from releasing a new menu editor
<Lathiat> to automake common tasks
<hybrid> Lathiat: sumtimes they rnt wrong they just do it a different way << :P
<john__> Thanks
<Lathiat> hybrid: well thats separate
<oriolo> hi
<kalidor> fireburner doesn't apply rules to 71.* or 72.* ips and blocks any traffic from them
<Lathiat> hybrid: then its an issue of that solution is probably uglier than mine and i'll hate them for it anyway :)
<g3mini> hi
<GammaRay> Amaranth: does it have a site?
<Lathiat> kalidor: you mean firestarter?
<oriolo> i am using ubuntu on ppc
<kalidor> err yes
<hybrid> Lathiat: my way is more fun
<kalidor> :P
<john__> reboot
<john__> oops
<Lathiat> Amaranth: hurry up and fix it :)
<hybrid> oriolo: nice me to
<Lathiat> john__: system -> logout > reboot -> ok is better :)
<oriolo> does anybody know how can i execute a .bin file?
<oriolo> thk you
<Amaranth> GammaRay: It's the one everyone is using now. :P
<Lathiat> oriolo: What is it called
<GammaRay> Amaranth: ouu a riddle... :-P
<john__> or in terminal -> sudo reboot
<Hmmmm> gusy anyone know where i can get amd64 debs for e17?
<farruinn> oriolo: you want to execute a binary?
<oriolo> Lathiat: is the netbeans installer
<Lathiat> oriolo: probably sh <file>
<GammaRay> Amaranth: I know of a c one and a python one...
<Lathiat> oriolo: (or double click it in file manager and select run program)
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Heh, upgrading to this is going to be a bitch. You need to edit /etc/environment, install three new packages (besides the editor), the wipe out all your old changes.
<farruinn> oriolo: if it's the ppc installer ./filename.bin should od it
<Amaranth> GammaRay: The python one.
<Lathiat> Amaranth: pfff, easy :)
<GammaRay> Amaranth: cool so I know who to bug now (-;
<Lathiat> Amaranth: your  buggered now :)
<Amaranth> GammaRay: Don't bother if it's the old version, I already know.
<shido6> ooh thanks
<oriolo> Lathiat: it says to me that cannot execute binary file
<Amaranth> btw, there isn't one thing in my menu I haven't been able to delete with this version
<Lathiat> oriolo: did you run ./file or "sh <file>"
<Amaranth> well, except for the Debian menu, python-xdg doesn't support that at all
<oriolo> Lathiat: i have tried both
<GammaRay> Amaranth: well I was gonna wait for the new release first ofcourse
<hybrid> would dpkg do bin
<Lathiat> oriolo: try /lib/ld-linux.so.2 ./file
<farruinn> oriolo: you're sure the installer is made for ppc?
<Lathiat> hybrid: what bin?
<Amaranth> What do you guys think of the name Smeg (Simple Menu Editor for GNOME)?
<oriolo> farruinn : maybe this is the problem
<Lathiat> Amaranth: wooo best name ever :)
<hybrid> Lathiat: they .bin he is wanting to execute
* farruinn nods
<Lathiat> hybrid: no
<farruinn> oriolo: where did you download this?
<Amaranth> hybrid: sudo sh file.bin
<Lathiat> Amaranth: nah its not a shell sript its an executable
<oriolo> from netbeans
<hybrid> ok
<oriolo> netbeans.org
<Lathiat> oriolo: did you try what i said?
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Most .bin files are shell scripts.
<Lathiat> Amaranth: but this one isnt, we already determined that above
<Lathiat> Amaranth: read up
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> chmod a+x file.bin && ./file.bin
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> chmod a+x file.bin && sudo ./file.bin
<shido6> ok rebooting
<Lathiat> or what i said ages ago which he still seems to have no done :)
* Lathiat firepokers oriolo 
<oriolo> Lathiat: i have no lib/ld-linux.so.2
<Lathiat> oriolo: bleh, do what amaranth said then
<mattgirv> I have a Wastebin icon on my desktop, apparently from installing KDE. How can I remove this icon from the GNOME desktop?
<farruinn> oriolo: what did you download, the ide, plugins... ?
<Lathiat> Amaranth: does XDG stuff let you specify something on the desktop?
<bur[n] er> mattgirv: click it and click "delete" :P
<Lathiat> Amaranth: thinking that might be mattgirvs problem :)
<holycow> mattgriv config editor from apps / system
<Lathiat> bur[n] er: its not that :)
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Possibly, but I'm not going to add that.
<holycow> under apps, nautilus, desktop
<bur[n] er> Lathiat: if it's from kde, it is
<Lathiat> Amaranth: nah i was just more interested if thats what is sticking the icon on mattgirv's desktop
<oriolo> Amaranth: it si still not working
<mattgirv> bur[n] er, You can't just delete it, (in my dreams
<g3mini> anyone have any idea why the install cd would hang while copying files but the live cd works fine on the same system?
<Lathiat> oriolo: It helps to define 'not working', you need to explain what the error message is.
<Amaranth> oriolo: 'not working' doesn't tell me anything.
<oriolo> oriol@dhcppc0:~ $ chmod a+x netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin
<oriolo> oriol@dhcppc0:~ $ sudo ./netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin
<oriolo> Password:
<oriolo> ./netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin: ./netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin: cannot execute binary file
<mishof> hmmm i await a very important email. i just did "get mail" in thunderbitd. it connected and was download an email from the server. when it ended it beeped. the problem is i dont see any new mails :| any ideas?
<Lathiat> g3mini: dirty cd?
<Amaranth> oriolo: Ok, it isn't a binary file either...
<Lathiat> oriolo: What is yoru cpu?
<lsuactiafner> sh netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin
<lsuactiafner> if it doesnt work
<g3mini> Lathiat: I've downloaded the iso twice and burned 3 different discs
<farruinn> Lathiat: he already said powerpc
<Lathiat> farruinn: oh right
<lsuactiafner> then you got a 32 bit binary on a 64bit system
<Lathiat> oriolo: run file <file>
<lsuactiafner> or vice versa
<bur[n] er> mishof: junk filter?
<oriolo> i am in a powerpc g4
<Lathiat> lsuactiafner: and wrong architecure
<Lathiat> oriolo: the first file is literally 'file'
<lsuactiafner> yeh thats even worse lol
<Lathiat> lsuactiafner: running 32bit on 64bit generaly works as there is emulation crap
<g3mini> I've also scanned the hard drive for bad sectors and ran three passes of memtest
<Lathiat> g3mini: ermm
<Lathiat> g3mini: its possible theres a hardware bug somewhere
<Lathiat> g3mini: look in the help options
<Lathiat> g3mini: (of the install boot)
<Lathiat> g3mini: try like nolapic and noacpi and options like that
<lsuactiafner> Lathiat : while your busy helping the whole world tell me where to find the link detailing how i can submut a new package to unbuntu?
<oriolo> i have downloaded it from the netbeans.org
<farruinn> erm, can *.bin files be archives?
<Lathiat> oriolo: For the third time
<lsuactiafner> farruinn : *.sex can be also.. but thats rare..
<Lathiat> oriolo: please run 'file netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin' on your terminal
<farruinn> oriolo: also, I doubt that what you have was built for linux on ppc
<Lathiat> oriolo: and paste the output in the channel
<Chosen> hello everyone
<Lathiat> lsuactiafner: umm
<Lathiat> lsuactiafner: what are you trying to package?
<Lathiat> lsuactiafner: you probably want to look at the MOTU stuff on the wiki
<hybrid> oriolo: is it open src
<oriolo> bash: ./netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin: cannot execute binary f ile
<farruinn> lsuactiafner: talk to the guys in #ubuntu-motu
<Delph> farruinn: less it, and see if it's a dodgy shell script followed by a lump of binary data.
<Lathiat> oriolo: That is not what I told you to do
<Chosen> is this the right place to ask a question about 5.04?
<Lathiat> oriolo: Please type 'file netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin' into your terminal, and paste the output of that
<farruinn> Lathiat: geez, lighten up man...
<Lathiat> Chosen: yes
<oriolo> ok sorry
<mishof> bur[n] er, nope its not in the trash or anything :|
<hybrid> Chosen: yea
<lsuactiafner> Lathiat : a staticly linked mplayer 32bit binary that will play all files like a 32bit system would, but compiled for athlon-4
<mishof> bur[n] er, can there be a daemon the got the email first or something ?
<oriolo> netbeans-4_0-bin-linux.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, statically linked, stripped
<bur[n] er> mishof: doubt it
<lsuactiafner> the problem is, the current mplayer package only plays codecs ported to amd64
<Lathiat> oriolo: Right, the problem is taht this file is compiled for an X86 (intel/amd) system
<zzyber> have someone been able to run some strategy games on linux with cedega/wine/win4lin or something. I have tried empire earth with no luck and now i have downloaded empire earth 2 but havent tried yet.
<oriolo> sorry i didnt understand about "file"
<g3mini> Lathiat: thanks I'll try the options if they don't work I'm d/l kubuntu to see if it might work better
<Lathiat> oriolo: ANd will not run on a powerpc (mac) system
<oriolo> :P
<Lathiat> oriolo: You will need to find an installer for the powerpc architecure
<lsuactiafner> that excludes support for the important wmv codecs..
<Lathiat> oriolo: if there is not one, you might be out of luck.
<farruinn> oriolo: you can download the source
<Lathiat> or that
<Chosen> I'm having a problem with my usb hdds, after installing 5.04 on dual boot with XP, connecting any of them will hang the system :/
<Lathiat> Chosen: ouch.
<farruinn> oriolo: from the page where you downloaded the .bin file, click on the link "Download" at the bottom
<farruinn> oriolo: it looks like you can get the source there
<Chosen> happens in XP, happens in GRUB loader, doesn't happen with my 1394 hdd
<Lathiat> Chosen: You could try switching to a console ctrl+alt+f1), then plugging in yoruusb drive, to see if you get some kind of kernel error at the prompt
<lsuactiafner> maybe i should strip the binary
<Psoulocybe> anyone gotten enemy territory to install in A64?
<Lathiat> Chosen: if so write that down and come back and tell me in private what it was
<oriolo> ok thk!!!
<oriolo> i am going to try to fix it!
<oriolo> :)
<lsuactiafner> Psoulocybe : run it with linux32 ./file.exe
<farruinn> oriolo: good luck, let us know how it goes
<Psoulocybe> i tried
<Psoulocybe> i get an error
<alexsmit1> Im sure this has been asked a million times, but what packages do I need to get before I can compile ndiswrapper? I got linux-sources-2.6.8.1, doesn't seem to be enough, mentions about Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build ?
<lsuactiafner> ie, prefix the command to run/install with linux32
<Psoulocybe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29476
<lsuactiafner> alexsmith : there is some link that explains it
<Psoulocybe> i still get an error w/ glibc
<lsuactiafner> will look quick
<Psoulocybe> :D
<alexsmith> Thanks, lsuactiafner.
<lsuactiafner> Psoulocybe : yeh glibc seems screwed in ubuntu if you ask me
<Psoulocybe> Grrrr.
<Psoulocybe> i guess i can apt it back into place
<Psoulocybe> gotta slap that bitch around sometimes, you know?
<Psoulocybe> weird, cause it's a very very fresh install of ubuntu
<farruinn> anyone on hoary ppc seen this? - sometimes my cursor turns completely black, it goes back to the white gnome pointer when I click on the title bar for a window
<lsuactiafner> [04/25 01:36:16]  <aaron> i followed http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<alexis_> et
<alexsmith> Thanks, lsuactiafner
<farruinn> s/cursor/mouse
<tahorg> (anyone's got a workaround for the dependency problem with evolution in breezy ?)
* queuetue is amazed people are running brezzy within weeks of hoary being released. :)
<Lathiat> tahorg: Yes, dont run breezy.
<tahorg> Lathiat: ;)
<Lathiat> tahorg: (im serious)
<tahorg> Lathiat: I was hoping for a mono update (1.0.6 for beagle)
<tahorg> and now, it's borked
<Lathiat> tahorg: you can go back to hoary and install evolution (i did), and then dont dist-upgrade :)
<Lathiat> tahorg: mono is broken too
<Lathiat> tahorg: (completely)
<tahorg> well well
<kzin> keyboard problem in hoary ppc: whenever i change keyboard configuration from the gnome "keyboard layout" dialog, i get a "error activating xkb configuation" error. used to work find before the big bad apt-get. any ideas?
<Lathiat> as i said, don't run breezy. :)
<Lathiat> It's been linux.conf.au last week, and is Ubuntu Downunder conference this week, which means everyone has been very busy.
<tahorg> Lathiat: downgrading
<Lathiat> and not doing much breezy stuff atm
<Lathiat> tahorg: also remove libmono0 to remove most of th emono stuff, then install something like tomboy and most of it should get pulled back in.
<Burgundavia> they are planning breezy right now
<Burgundavia> the hacking will start next week
<kzin> i suspect it might have to do with me dist-upgrading my system through unstable haoary...
<farruinn> Lathiat: I don't see the point in discouraging people form using the development release. Open source *relies* on people using and testing development releases...
<hybrid> i second that
<tahorg> farruinn: because the developement has'nt really begun
<hgoesm> my vlc has no sound wenn i open an avi file? can someone help me
<Lathiat> farruinn: Because breezy is in a *very* broken state at the moment
<tahorg> (every thing's badly borked for about a week)
<holycow> farruinn, i think the general assumption is to try and negate any unfortunate experiences by noobs ... ubuntu and this channel in particular cater to those crossing over from particularly windows world
<Lathiat> farruinn: Everyone is at conferences at the moment and hacking will not begin for another week
<hybrid> Lathiat: how will it become *unbroken* without testers
<holycow> most linux users trying it out will have a pretty good grasp of whats going on and know the answer anyway
<Lathiat> farruinn: so even for me, a fairly experienced user, i am not running breezy because alot of stuf fis horribly broken and will be for at least the next week.
<farruinn> ah, I didn't realize that development on breeze hadn't started yet
<farruinn> breezy*
<tahorg> downgrading successful
<Lathiat> it has sortof, just enough to break stuff and not make anything usefull yet :)
<tahorg> I'am soo evo addict
<aquarius> Can I rescue a possibly broken Ubuntu installation (which won't boot because grub is broken) if I on;y have the install CD and not the live CD?#
<root__> hello
<tahorg> aquarius: there is a grub on the install cd
<aquarius> tahorg: really? how do I get to it?
<tahorg> aquarius: use-it to boot the image on the disk
<aquarius> ah! I get it :)
<aquarius> duh
<tahorg> use it
<tahorg> !$@
<aquarius> I am so thick :)
<Brooklyn_> Hi
<root__> is there any php editing program that works with the amd64kubuntu????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//??????/
<Brooklyn_> I was wondering if Maya works with ubuntiu
<hgoesm> my vlc has no sound wenn i open an avi file? can someone help me
* tahorg removes the ? from root__ keyboard
<aquarius> tahorg: how do I get to the grub shell on the install CD?
<Lathiat> hgoesm: does it work with totem?
<holycow> Brooklyn_, it does
<tahorg> aquarius: something like escape
<tahorg> aquarius: then c
<tahorg> IIRC
<root__> one help me
<hgoesm> with totem comes only the sound but no picture
<Brooklyn_> is there any install packages for it
<hgoesm> i ment no video
<holycow> Brooklyn_, no, you convert the rpm with alien with something like alien -c maya.rpm
<root__> hgoesm what is extecion of the file
<tahorg> root__: vim is great. And to avoid trolls, emacs does the job too.
<holycow> then dpkg -i maya.deb when done
<holycow> the rest should be without a hitch
<Brooklyn_> oh, just like as with debian
<holycow> *nod* yep, well it is debian
<root__> where do i get vim
<root__> ????????????????????????????????????
<Brooklyn_> I just found out about ubuntu 5 minutes ago
<Brooklyn_> :)
<hgoesm> avi
<Gir__> root__, vim.org ?
<tahorg> root__: drop that ? key or I kill the girl
<Brooklyn_> what makes it better than Debian
<root__> what ??? tahorg
<hgoesm> aviplay ist to slow on my laptop
<ssam> vim should be installed by default
<taybin> I'm having trouble getting mysql to work with php.  Is there a php4-mysql package?
<root__> hgoesm reinstall totem
<holycow> Brooklyn_, ah!
<hgoesm> mom ill try
<holycow> Brooklyn_, give it a try, see for your self
<tahorg> root__: try applications->accessories->text editor
<root__> taybin look for it in kynaptic
<Brooklyn_>  I have nothing to base it on though ... I would be new to debian too
<Brooklyn_> I was going to install debian because I was told maya wrks well with it
<tahorg> root__: sorry you said _k_ubuntu
<tahorg> root__: tried quanta ?
<aquarius> tahorg: escape doesn't seem to work on the install CD to get into the grub shell :(
<root__> quanta is ok but the debugger don t work with 64 lib
<holycow> Brooklyn_, sounds like you do 3d informally then?  ubuntu would be the easiest way to try linux right now imho, but there are things to learn and adjust to.  why the contemplation of linux in the first place?
<Lathiat> aquarius: What are you trying to do ?
<taybin> I was looking for it in synaptic
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: if maya works with debian, it will most likely work on ubuntu
<stazz> Brooklyn_: the niec thing about ubuntu is that it works out of box.
<Brooklyn_> I want to learn something new
<aquarius> Lathiat, I have a broken Ubuntu system (the installed grub fails at stage 1.5), so I'm trying to get to the grub command-line by booting from the install CD
<Lathiat> aquarius: right, boot with 'rescue'
<hgoesm> doesn t work
<aquarius> Lathiat: what does that do?
<stazz> Brooklyn_: to get all basic desktop functionality up and running, the user doesn't have to do any configuration
<Lathiat> aquarius: boots the install cd into rescue mode
<taybin> should I add repositories first?
<Lathiat> aquarius: once its finished loading you can run 'grub-install' to fix your grub install
<aquarius> Lathiat: that's not documented, is it? I looked for that
<Lathiat> aquarius: yeh i couldn't see it either, someone told me :)
<Lathiat> aquarius: grub-install <device> (probably /dev/hda i guess)
<aquarius> Lathiat, ahahaha. :)
<Lathiat> drops you into a shell
<aquarius> Cheers :)
<nonicklikenonick> anyone know why fluxbox fonts are so large?
<stazz> nonicklikenonick: you have a bad dpi?
<Brooklyn_> Besides Debian and now ubuntu I was also told to look at Gentoo
<Brooklyn_> IS Gentoo good as well
<stazz> Brooklyn_: gentoo is really cool, if your time is free.
<aquarius> Lathiat: it says "could not find kernel image rescue". This is a warty install CD.
<Psoulocybe> Gento is really cool.... but the learning curve sucks
<nonicklikenonick> stazz: bad dpi?
<Psoulocybe> debian really is about a billion times easier for anyone that has to ask that question
<Psoulocybe> about what distro
<Lathiat> aquarius: maybe thats on the live cd?
<farruinn> nonicklikenonick: I think if you download the artwiz fonts from the fluxbox website it gets better
<Lathiat> aquarius: ohhh, warty
<stazz> nonicklikenonick: well, I think you might want to try setting the displaysize in your xorg.conf, but that's just a wild guess
<Lathiat> aquarius: i think rescue was added in hoary
<aquarius> Lathiat: ah. Bugger.
<Lathiat> aquarius: you coudl boot the install cd
<Lathiat> aquarius: then go alt+f2
<Lathiat> mount your fs
<Lathiat> chroot into it
<Lathiat> then run grub-install
<aquarius> Lathiat: hey, that's not a bad idea.
<Lathiat> (you seem to know what your doing, so..)
<taybin> oh, I see.  I need to add universe for the interesting stuff.  right?
<nonicklikenonick> farruinn - well, that's kind of what's puzzling me.. i have the artwiz fonts installed, i can see them using xlsfonts and xfontsel and the theme i'm using specifies 'snap', but it's still using a very large sans font
<stazz> nonicklikenonick: the sans font might be a fallback font
<jupiterste> Where can I find a good description of what all the top level directories in the filesystem are used for?
<nonicklikenonick> stazz: it appears to be.. what do you mean by display size, resolution?
<hgoesm> i reistall totem an its the same
<shido6>  3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<simrac> hey guys
<simrac> how can i config my clock?
<jupiterste> I want to have folders that are shared to everyone on our network, but they're not personal files, so it's kind of weird to share them from my home directory
<stazz> nonicklikenonick: no, the dimensions of display in millimeters.
<shido6> how do I turn on hardware acceleration
<tahorg> jupiterste: smth like that ? http://www.lesbell.com.au/Home.nsf/0/87cd60bdf18a2a75ca256caf001594b4?OpenDocument
<nonicklikenonick> stazz: i see.. how would i determine that?
<smo> jupiterste: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ covers most of it
<simrac> its in a wrong gmt time does somebody know where or how i could config it?
<stazz> nonicklikenonick: I can't really remember, you'd have to google. it "xorg.conf Displaysize" for example
<nonicklikenonick> stazz: thanks
<bur[n] er> does file-roller work with non-free rar for anyone?  I get errors on all .rar files
<kev0r> Lathiat: The problem was unrar doesn't make directories...
<Lathiat> kev0r: really? interesting
<Lathiat> kev0r: i'll remember that :)
<stazz> bur[n] er: try commandline
<bur[n] er> stazz: i can work that... rar x blah.rar works fine
<kev0r> btw, there is no switch to let unrar make dirs...
<bur[n] er> but... with file-roller it does not work in hoary
<Brooklyn_> I searched the ubuntu forums for maya and couldnt find any successful install
<kev0r> bur[n] er: can i kill you?
<kev0r> google: file-roller unrar
<kev0r> first hit
<kev0r> there
<bur[n] er> it's fixed in cvs i know...
<Brooklyn_> would this work for ubuntu too http://www.highend3d.com/boards/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=linuxforum&Number=189551&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=
* bur[n] er checks it out
<kev0r> tried it, worx
<bur[n] er> works in your hoary?
<bur[n] er> wtf
<kev0r> yes it doezz
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Good news: I fixed it. :)
<kev0r> Install unrar-nonfree package:
<kev0r> $ sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<kev0r> Make a symlink for unrar named rar:
<kev0r> $ cd /usr/bin/
<kev0r> $ sudo ln -s unrar rar
<bur[n] er> aww
<Lathiat> Amaranth: sweeet.
<Lathiat> Amaranth: gime gimme gimme  :)
<Amaranth> Lathiat: Not yet. :P
<Amaranth> I want to see if I can add moving menus around.
<Amaranth> I already got moving entries working.
<shido6> glXIsDirect ?
<shido6> what is glXIsDirect
<bur[n] er> kev0r: thanks mate, works well
<lsuactiafner> glXIsDirect : hardware rendering i think
<bur[n] er> shido6: glxinfo |grep direct
<kev0r> bur[n] er: thank Sam ;)
<lsuactiafner> grep -i direct to be safe
<shido6> I need to turn on direct rendering
<Akeru> still no one using japanese input in KDE ?
<shido6> for my ati radeon 9800
<lsuactiafner> ok i got a statically linked binary that's been compiled with shitloads of hacks ect to make it work and using fakeroot to compile a package wont work for me.. how wouldi go about makeing a .deb archieve/packages what will cp binary /usr/local/bin/ ?
<lsuactiafner> anyone here got experience with summiting/making packages for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: Kinda.
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: #ubuntu-motu
<Brooklyn_> would this work for ubuntu too http://www.highend3d.com/boards/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=linuxforum&Number=189551&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=
<hgoesm> is there somethig like macromedia for firefox
<Brooklyn_> flash for firefox you want
<jupiterste> tahorg: I read that article, thanks.  So if I wanted to create a folder that everyone could access, it would be best to put it in /var?
<hgoesm> somthig else
<hypno> whats the program nautilus runs to do photo importing?
<Lathiat> hypno: system->preferences->removable media, its listed in there
<hgoesm> i ment shokwave
<dbrouwer> hi all, how do i install fonts in gnome?
<holycow> hgoesm, you mean player? there is no shockwave player, only flash
<bur[n] er> dbrouwer: nautilus fonts:///  and then drag n' drop them
<hypno> ah, hald had broken somehow
<dbrouwer> bur[n[er, sweet, thanks
<dbrouwer> he, maybe stupid question (i am new to gnome) but is gnome a bit like mac osx?
<Psoulocybe> ummm... dbrouwer, yeah... and fish are a lot like lions
<Psoulocybe> lol
<queuetue> dbrouwer, in that they both involve computers? :)
<bur[n] er> they both pop up icosn on the desktop when new media is inserted :)
<Psoulocybe> there are some similarities since both have strong roots in unix....  but that's really about it
<Psoulocybe> that has to do with the idea of mounting media
<queuetue> They both cost ...oh, no they don't. :)
<dbrouwer> okay okay, never mind. i mean, they compare kde a bit with windows. they say that windowusers will have an easier time going from win to kde than to gnome. my gf just bought an ibook, and from what i've seen of gnome and osx so far, they remind me a bit of one and other
<bur[n] er> dbrouwer: to be honest, kde can become more like OS X than gnome can
<dbrouwer> anyways, i used to use kde, glad i decided to switch
<Psoulocybe> kde is a lot more OS X like
<dbrouwer> why is kde more osx like?
<holycow> Psoulocybe, lol, thats a funny way of putting it, its accurate on the one hand, on the other osx is a lot more similar to linux than it is to say windows ....
<Psoulocybe> it's designed to be pretty before it's designed to be functional
<dbrouwer> so you are saying gnome is more functional than osx?
<Psoulocybe> no... not at all actually
<holycow> rofl, oh my, we are really burning some bridges here :) hehe
<dbrouwer> allright, well anyways till i am buying an apple i am gladly using gnome. it is so much more consistent and easy on the eye than kde
<bur[n] er> yes
<bur[n] er> gnome is more functional than os x
<bur[n] er> i'll say it :)
<Psoulocybe> lol
<holycow> i miss some things from kde like konqueror
<wdh> does anyone have an idea why remote logins through ftp wont work, while they work fine when i open them from localhost?? i installed proftpd for that..
<FlyingSquirrel32> Has anyone heard of software to connect a pocket pc to linux?
* Psoulocybe high fives bur[n] er
<smouche> very simple to make kde "easy on the eye".  But I see what you mean.
<bur[n] er> nautilus is getting bettter and better though
<dbrouwer> he, i used itunes this weekend on the ibook, but i like rhythmbox way better
<bur[n] er> u like rhythmbox better?!?!?!?
<holycow> bur[n] er, hehe :) oh i hope you got your asbestos underpants on , thats heresy around here, one amongst a few :)
<Xappe> i'm running ubuntu only on my ibook, and it's better than ever
<bur[n] er> that's the one thing I miss about windows/mac
<bur[n] er> rhythmbox .9 promises something cool though
<FlyingSquirrel32> dbrouwer: I just wish rythmbox let you change metadata
<Psoulocybe> lol...  i'm actually finding nautilus pretty damn nice too
<dbrouwer> i know, that is my MAIN thing with rhythmbox, it sucks with the tags, need easytag to change taggs, that is shit
<Psoulocybe> i still need to get gdesklets running... never used it before... but looks intriguing
<bur[n] er> FlyingSquirrel32: it will with .9
<FlyingSquirrel32> can't wait
<flex_> anyone know howto add media so I can get the package dchroot with apt-get, it is not found
<FlyingSquirrel32> no pocket pc software?
<holycow> i don't like rhythmbox at all ... it's just weird
<FlyingSquirrel32> holycow: in what way?
* Lathiat loves it
<bur[n] er> holycow: amarok fan?
<dbrouwer> oh well. thanks all for the help/insights, need to get going
<holycow> yeah amarok makes more sense to me
<dbrouwer> bye
<bur[n] er> holycow: i agree actually... i like the album covers... but qt dependencies don't do it for me ;)
<smouche> I like amaroK, just wish it would let me turn off the eye candy.
<bur[n] er> smouche: liek?
<smouche> ?
<bur[n] er> smouche: u can turn off the OSD
<holycow> FlyingSquirrel32, it has this strange behaviour of something reorganizing my files ... or not recognizing when a new folder is dropped in ... i can't play cd's directly ... etc.  oh and it crashes like a mother whenever i try to play online streams ...
<zero[] > i'm trying to compile WineX/Cedega from cvs.. i've never used cvs before and looking at the instructions on their site has me a bit confused, can somebody help me out?
<smouche> osd is not what I'm talking about.  That's useful.  It's the scrolling, flashing stuff I hate.
<holycow> i'm not like flaming it, thats just my experience *shrug*
<Lathiat> holycow: if you just reimport a whole directory it will import ones that hav emoved and ignore those that you already have
<Lathiat> holycow: it doesnt automatically reindex stuff
<holycow> bur[n] er, hehe i try to not use qt apps as well, but sometimes you gotta
<holycow> Lathiat, i admit i should spend more time with it *nod*
<Lathiat> holycow: as for crashing, doesnj't do it for me, as for music, well, thats what the cd player is for :)
<Lathiat> holycow: muine is kinda nice
<FlyingSquirrel32> holycow: amarok crashes if I change the playlist it's using, and the random order is always the same,
<bur[n] er> holycow: wait for rhythmbox .9 :)
<smouche> amaroK is a marvel, I admit.
<bur[n] er> it's got good stuff in cvs
<FlyingSquirrel32> holycow: I had memorized the order it played them in.
<holycow> ehe :) okay points well made, i'll give it another shot
<pchiller> has anyone of you tried wxmusik?
<pchiller> not that its in the repositories but anyway..
<tahorg> jupiterste: that could be a good plac
<tahorg> e
<Echylo> lel
<Fergy> zow
<xorg> Is there something I can do about the login window going on the fritz every time I touch the mouse?
<Fergy> nou Echylo waar is die discussie?
<Echylo> die was hier
<Echylo> #ubuntu-nl btw voor nederlands
<Fergy> oeps
<smouche> pchiller, wmusik looks good to me - I may try it - http://www.iosart.com/foxytunes/firefox/voteforplayerStats.php?playerVotes=36
<Echylo> hier kan het soms redelijk druk zijn though :p
<LeeColleton> how do I rename a volume? It's automatically labeled as '257M Removable Media'
<Simon_> hi
<Simon_> i ahve a question
<Simon_> *have
<danko123456> go
<Simon_> this needs to be to a member of the ubuntu foundation
<Simon_> i orderd a large amount of cds and i was suposed to be contected by them but never had
<danko123456> the foundation, the foundation.
<danko123456> how large are we talking?
<Simon_> 50
<cavediver> Hi. How do I create rar files. I can't install the rar package and when i type rar i get the unrar help mesage. I have unrar-nonfree installed.
<Burgundavia> Simon_, they will contact you when they are read to shipo
<xorg> Is there something I can do about the login window going  haywire every time move the mouse?
<Burgundavia> Simon_, until then, hold tight
<danko123456> cavediver: man rar
<danko123456> did you try?
<Burgundavia> Simon_, as they couldn't start pressing them until April 8th
<Simon_> its cuz im not always at home thats the prob
<Burgundavia> Simon_, you will get an email
<holycow> cavediver, actually just install rar, and then use archiver in apps > accessories
<cavediver> danko123456: no manual entry. It seems lika i dont have it installes
<Burgundavia> Simon_, and 50 is not a huge number
<Simon_> k
<holycow> cavediver, it lets you select type of archive you are creating, really very handy
<Burgundavia> Simon_, they shipped 1mil Warty cds
<Simon_> and is anyone here a founder here i rly need to talk to one
<Simon_> about an important serious matter
<cavediver> holycow: i can't install rar package. And I also want to span the archive to multiple files. I don't see such an option
<danko123456> cavediver: hm...you installed it?
<pchiller> smouche i will try to compile it, have not yet found another way of installing it
<danko123456> apt-get install rar...
<Burgundavia> Simon_, what do you need to discuss?
<cavediver> danko123456: I can't install. errors
<holycow> cavediver, you cannot install rar? how come?
<danko123456> does apt-get update?
<bur[n] er> cavediver: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Simon_> Burgundavia, may i speak to u in private
<Simon_> ?
<cavediver> holycow: E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<bur[n] er> cavediver: make sure you have universe/multiverse in your sources
<cavediver> bur[n] er: unrar is installeds
<cavediver> bur[n] er: i Have those
<holycow> cavediver, what bur[n] er said thats all you need
<xorg> hello, is there something I can do about the login window going  haywire every time move the mouse?
<cavediver> But i have amd64
<danko123456> does apt-get update?
<bur[n] er> cavediver: then do "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/unrar /usr/bin/rar"
<danko123456> no error exit status?
<danko123456> :)
<bur[n] er> and use file-roller
<Simon_> Burgundavia, may i ?
<cavediver> bur[n] er: what does that ?
<danko123456> Simon_: how long ago did you order?
<bur[n] er> file-roller is like winzip
<danko123456> which the ln -s
<danko123456> ?
<Simon_> 1 week and a half about
<danko123456> thats a link creation
<bur[n] er> or winrar, or izarc, or whatever other compression app is out there
<danko123456> same file, referenced by a diff name.
<cavediver> why would i want rar linked to unrar. That's the case now, seems crazy
<bur[n] er> cavediver: got me, but it works ;)
<danko123456> well...
<cavediver> file roller can't span across multiple volumes.
<danko123456> isnt it the same thiung?
<bur[n] er> oh
<holycow> cavediver, unrar is the app that does rar and unrar... they are the same app
<danko123456> can you move the files?
<cavediver> holycow: really ?
<holycow> *nod*
<danko123456> wow a holycow..
<cavediver> holycow: but i don't have a create option in the helppage
<danko123456> do you want to use it text UI?
<cavediver> danko123456: doesn't matter.
<danko123456> and the file roller dont cut it, eh?
<holycow> cavediver, *hmmm* checking i may be mixing it up with another app ...
<danko123456> does your apt-get update finish?
<danko123456> or does it have errors?
<cavediver> danko123456: no. I need multiple volumes. I can't see such an option in fileroller.
<cavediver> danko123456: no error
<danko123456> and yet your installation has dependency issues..hm...
<Simon_> mako, are u online ?
<cavediver> danko123456: yes. it's strange. Maybe rar is unavailible in amd64 port.
<danko123456> Simon_: dude, theyll get there,,dontt worry..
<danko123456>  I think so anyhiow...
<danko123456> give them at least 6 weeks.
<Simon_> danko123456, thats not the prob its another important subject
<danko123456> ok
<Simon_> i dont mind that lol
<danko123456> cavediver: thats possible...
<danko123456> mine dont work on PPC.
<danko123456> I cant get a rar.
<mike__> hi, does anyone have experience installing Oracle on Ubuntu?
<danko123456> so it may well be that..
<danko123456> although, AMD has more than PPC, I would think.
<Gir__> Is there any AMD64-packages for Mono?
<Burgundavia> Gir__, no, mono doesn't work on amd64 currently
<Burgundavia> Gir__, on any distro
<Gir__> ah.. too bad
<Burgundavia> indeed
<ja5on> (newbie) this ubuntu is very smart, can anyone tell me how I view my other drives
<mike__> Anyone available for help with installing Oracle?
<danko123456> ja5on: what drives?
<danko123456> see them where?
<ja5on> hard drives
<danko123456> Try Places, cmoputer
<danko123456> computer
<danko123456> what do you have there?
<reuben> hi, new install of ubuntu hoary; it isn't picking up my video card, so i'm stuck at 60hz, 640x480; tried dkpg reconfigure on xorg, no luck; the resolution list under system/preferences/resolution only has 640x480 but the xorg.conf file has a full list. what next?
<ja5on> danko123456:  they not there. one has xp installed on it and the other has suse
<danko123456> then only those are mountes.
<danko123456> mounted
<danko123456> how can he see that?
<ja5on> places only has cd and floppy drives and file system
<danko123456> yeah.
<queuetue> reuben, does X -configure do any better?
<queuetue> reuben, stop gdm first (/etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<danko123456> hard disks are at /dev/hda, hdb...
<danko123456> sda, sdb...
<reuben> ok, will try that and come back in 5...tnx
<ja5on> yeah I found them there but I cant veiw them. I think I need to mount them
<bur[n] er> ja5on: double click them
<ja5on> do I need to edit fstab
<danko123456> that would be a good try
<danko123456> one has windows?
<ja5on> I did bouble click access denied
<danko123456> fstab for auto mounting
<bur[n] er> odd
<bur[n] er> what filesystems?
<ja5on> ext3 and ntfs
<danko123456> ill get you the ntfs mount cmmand
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<ja5on> cheeres
<danko123456> create a directory...
<danko123456> and then mount correct device on it.
<reuben> X -configure didn't work... it said "output drivers not found"
<danko123456> if your whole second drive is ntfs...
<danko123456> sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<ja5on> danko123456: thanks mate. thats what I was looking for
<Simon_> by guys
<danko123456> welcome
<Simon_> take care all
<danko123456> thats for read only..
<danko123456> bye
<Gir__> Burgundavia, Looks like it will included in 'breezy' :)
<ja5on> danko123456:  yeah thats all I need
<AMIGrAve> is there a directory intended for user boot script like /etc/rc.boot in debian ?
<danko123456> try mmounting it now..
<ja5on> tis done :-)
<danko123456> do you get the idea with which /dev/hd* to mount?
<danko123456> awesome
<danko123456> k
<danko123456> that page is good
<reuben> this is weird...if i go thru /var/log/Xorg.log, i see this line...
<danko123456> read whats available.
<reuben> (II) I810(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
<Burgundavia> Gir__, if they can get it to build on amd64, which I imagine will just take work
<reuben> which includes... (II) I810(0): 1024x768@70Hz
<reuben> etc. so why's that not available to me?
<ja5on> danko123456:  definatly worth a bookmark
<danko123456> which is right.
<danko123456> yeah..
<danko123456> I have it as a link on my localhost
<danko123456> thats my home page.
<danko123456> loads fastest
<danko123456> :)
<Gir__> Burgundavia, yeah.. I guess =/
<ryman> hi guys
<Brooklyn_> would a debian install guide work for ubuntu too
<ryman> I installed a software  but I dont see it in Applications menu
<ryman> how do I run it ?
<reuben> hm, what does anyone have for:  Maximum space available for video modes   in /var/log/Xorg.conf
<holycow> Brooklyn_, probably
<AstralJava> ryman: What's the software called of?
<Gir__> ryman, What software?
<Gir__> he..
<Brooklyn_> http://www.highend3d.com/boards/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=linuxforum&Number=189551&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=
<holycow> Brooklyn_, there are small differences for which you refer to on the ubuntu website
<AstralJava> :)
<Brooklyn_> would those directions work
<Brooklyn_> ahh ok
<danko123456> ryman: yeah, which one
<holycow> Brooklyn_, ignore that
<danko123456> sometimes gnome-panel killall in terminal will get the app there.
<holycow> Brooklyn_, do what i told you originally, copy rpm installer to desktop, alien -c maya.rpm, dpkg -i maya.deb
<flex_> looks like its hard to get 32bit working on amd64 hoary and I cant even get dchroot with apt-get, how is it missing?
<xealot> Anybody have any experience with a Abit KV-7 motherboard in ubuntu? im thinking about to get it but i need to know if SATA and stuff will work correctly unlike in slackware
<nubbe> killall gnome-panel?
<holycow> Brooklyn_, the rest should work without a hitch
<AstralJava> Usually it's the case of a  missing or broken .desktop file in the package.
<holycow> Brooklyn_, i'm assuming you have 3d accelerated drivers already installed of course
<danko123456> nubbe: one of those.
<Brooklyn_> ok thanks alot to everyone
<AstralJava> ...and/or no menu item.
<danko123456> ryman: what?
<holycow> Brooklyn_, as in ati or nvidia drivers, if you don't solve that first before installing maya
<Brooklyn_> I  still am deciding which distro to go with
<Brooklyn_> I havent installed neither
<holycow> you don't haveto go with any distro, try one first see if you like it
<Brooklyn_> could you give me a compelling reason to use ubuntu over straight debain
<ryman> danko123456|  , AstralJava , Gir__  sorry , the program is azureus
<danko123456> well
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: It has much better desktop support
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: always has a much more up to date gnome
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: very fast boot
<AndreH> has anyone tried using kdevelop and the qt-designer? I want to edit a cpp file in the qt-designer, but I get the following error: "there is no plugin for editing c++ code installed"
<holycow> what Lathiat as well you can BUY support for ubuntu as well
<danko123456> http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<AndreH> kdevelop3-plugins is installed
<ryman> danko123456|  thanks
<danko123456> yeah..
<Lathiat> AndreH: i think your supposed to open the /cpp in kdevelop, not qt designer...
<danko123456> step 3 onward...
<danko123456> bookmark ubuntuguide.org too ryman
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: for example debian still has gnome 2.8 in unstable
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: ubuntu has 2.10 in its latest stable release :)
<ryman> thanks
<AndreH> Lathiat: but there exists a plugin that allows me to edit cpp files in qt designer and I read some tutorials that use this function
<danko123456> welcome
<Lathiat> AndreH: no idea
<Brooklyn_> ahh ok ... it is updated more often
<zerokarmaleft> Brooklyn_, 6 month release cycle
<danko123456> Brooklyn_: to get a complete picture...ask the debian guys too.
<danko123456> if yiou can find them:P
<Brooklyn_> what about gentoo, why ubuntu over gentoo
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: its also much more integrated
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: gentoo wastes time compiling everything
<Lathiat> Brooklyn_: which isnt really needed
<Lathiat> and its install process is not trivial
<danko123456> ubuntu is a haven for beginners.
<Lathiat> and an ubuntu system is much better maintained as random packages arent always installing random crap everywhere
<danko123456> I mean,...stupid phrase.
<danko123456> But, really it is easy.
<Lathiat> (debian has the same advantage over gantoo there)
<Lathiat> anyway im off to bed.
<danko123456> good night
<Lathiat> use ubuntu! (tm) <bed>
<Delph> Lathiat: which removes choice. Which is the key advantage of gentoo.
<Lathiat> Delph: it by no means removes choice
<Delph> thou shalt use GNOME, and all that =:/
<Lathiat> Delph: tell me how it does that
<danko123456> hah
<Lathiat> Delph: you can easily install any other desktop
<danko123456> I dont have to use gnome
<danko123456> its just good
<Lathiat> Delph: and kde is even supported well with the kubuntu project
<Lathiat> Delph: and you an just as easilyinstall xfce4
<danko123456> yeah,..
<Lathiat> or fluxbox
<Delph> Lathiat: and I can use GTK apps without having the entire of GNOME installed on my hard disk?
<Lathiat> or whatever
<Sunny> Has anyone know where i can get KDE 3.4 package for Ubuntu?
<Lathiat> Delph: Yes.
<danko123456> any other too, you can use afterstep if you want
<Delph> Lathiat: you sure?
<Lathiat> Delph: positive.
<crimsun> Sunny: for Hoary, in main
<reuben> aha! fixed my resolution problem. i had to put the following lines in the Monitor section of xorg.conf:         HorizSync 31.5 - 150.0
<reuben>         VertRefresh 40-75
<danko123456> Sunny: synaptic>?
<Delph> you sure there's not a depency on GNOME for lots of gtk apps?
<reuben> later
<Delph> as there's only one version of the package there?
<Sunny> danko: yes.
<Lathiat> Delph: various apps pull in various bits and pieces of the gnome stack
<Delph> which is compiled against all the GNOME magic?
<danko123456> congrats...reuben
<holycow> Brooklyn_, the easiest way to answer that is to just try gentoo, and see, that particular example you will know the answer to in about 30 seconds
<Delph> Lathiat: exactly. When they don't need to.
<Lathiat> Delph: you'd pull in just as much with gentoo
<Sunny> hmm.
<Brooklyn_> :)
<osh> anyone know a good read about ubuntu and wireless? don't see anything good on their site. It stops working when I add WEP. :-/
<Lathiat> Delph: or any other distro
<Delph> Lathiat: no i wouldn't. I'd pull in the gtk libraries and no parts of GNOME the desktop.
<danko123456> Sunny: is it in your synaptic?
<holycow> Brooklyn_, and just try the distros your self, asking for opinion sometimes just leads to more confusion, kinda like explaining to people how to ride a bike, sometimes you just gotta do it
<Sunny> oh, also. does Ubuntu auto update itself?
<Lathiat> Delph: Wrong.
<Delph> Lathiat: right.
<Lathiat> Delph: depends how you define gnome desktop
<Sunny> danko: not the last time i checked?
<danko123456> no, it does not, Sunny
<Sunny> arse.
<osh> Sunny: there is a "update" tool availible though.
<Delph> Lathiat: the gnome panel, background processes, font rendering, HID layers and so on.
<Sunny> Oooo.
<Sunny> Osh: Where could I aquire it?
<Psoulocybe> it can very easily sunny...
<danko123456> Sunny: what do you want to get done?
<Lathiat> Delph: its good to have gconf, g-s-d
<Lathiat> Delph: gnoe panel is not needed
<Psoulocybe> i believe ubuntuguide.org has a walkthrough
<Lathiat> Delph: unless you install a panel applet
<Brooklyn_> thanks everyone
<Brooklyn_> later
<Delph> g-s-d ?
<Lathiat> Delph: i dunno what font renderin gyour talkign about it
<Lathiat> Delph: (gnome-settings-daemon)
<danko123456> bbye
<osh> Sunny: I found it next to synaptic in the gnome menu.
<Lathiat> its not needed, but makes gtk apps a little nicer
<Delph> Lathiat: I don't need either; it's called vim and a text file.
<Sunny> Osh: what version Ubuntu you running?
<Lathiat> Delph: That wasn't your point
<Delph> Lathiat: the original point still stands.
<Lathiat> Delph: If your going to be a troll about this you can go drop yourself off a cliff and do us all a favour, bye.
<osh> Sunny: currently kubuntu-live. still trying to get my wireless card to accept encryption...
<danko123456> he is being a troll
<danko123456> :))
<Sunny> ahh.
<danko123456> C:)
<Delph> Lathiat: right; whatever. *goes to find the package dependencies that demonstrate this*
<Sunny> Im running 4.0 something.
<Sunny> ubuntu
<osh> Sunny: hoary?
<Lathiat> Delph: don't bother im going to bed, you go play with yourself in a corner or something :)
<holycow> anyone here have a ubuntu host > vmware > ubuntu guest install setup happening?
<danko123456> 4.11 is warty
<Sunny> Yes
<danko123456> 5.04 is hoary
* osh nods.
<Sunny> I'd like 5.04
<Lathiat> danko123456: 4.10 wasnt it?
* danko123456 nods, nods
<crimsun> Lathiat: yes
<Sunny> I'm waiting for my 40 CD's :)
<danko123456> rught
<danko123456> i dont know why 11...
<Lathiat> holycow: Yep
<Sunny> 4.10 < -- mine :)
<danko123456> what are you gonna do with 40?
<Sunny> Dunno.
<Sunny> Already got 30 4.10
<Lathiat> danko123456: frisbees! :)
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> awesome
<Sunny> 40 5.04 will be nice :)
<danko123456> good use
<holycow> Lathiat, did you have any trouble with xorg after installing vmware tools?
<daba> DaBa
<Lathiat> holycow: never installed vmware tools
<osh> Sunny: Have a look at the ubuntu site. It'll tell you how to update. Just change a few lines in synaptic and press update. It should work as a charm.
<Psoulocybe> i think i'm getting 10 of each version of hoary
<flex_> is there a ubuntu amd64 room?
<Lathiat> holycow: its not really needed on linux
<Sunny> osh: thanks mate :)
<Psoulocybe> god flex, i wish there was
<Lathiat> holycow: the vmware video driver is packed in xorg
<Psoulocybe> i'd be there
<holycow> Lathiat, oh really?
<Lathiat> holycow: yeh
<holycow> frick
<holycow> heh
<Lathiat> holycow: should even be automatically detected on install if its hoary
<Psoulocybe> i'm a big fan of getting people to try the live CD... i had 10 warty cds and actually got 4 people to go w/ ubuntu from it
<daba> Sunny: how fast is yor internet?
<Lathiat> (i had to get that fixed during hoary dev process, but it should be fine with anything near the end)
<Sunny> daba: 2mbps
<daba> thats good.
<mishof> Once i restart my samba server, i cant access the network for a few minutes (then i think it start working) - is it normal ?
<Lathiat> Psoulocybe: sweet. :)
<Sunny> wireless :)
<Sunny> :P
<holycow> i tried vmware tools as it wouldn't resize resolution properly ... okay another reinstall, thanks for the info
<osh> Sunny: Don't mention it. Good luck.
<daba> You should apt-get upgrade.
<shido6> sweet
<shido6> I got it working
<daba> dist upgrade...
<shido6> thanks
<Psoulocybe> flex_  have you found any good resources for ubuntu A64?
<shido6> people
<daba> after changing sources...
<Lathiat> holycow:  make sure its using the vmware driver in xorg.conf
<shido6> 3ddeskstop works 686-smp
<daba> youll get the 3.4 kde, porbably...
<Lathiat> holycow: also what problem are you having at the moment?
<daba> I think mine is...
<mishof> ahhh this is going way too fast... anyone knows about samba ?
<shido6> using x-chat tho it seems my keyboard buffer is toast...
<daba> lots of the related packages have 3.4 in the version number.
<Lathiat> (post vmware tools install)
<Lathiat> mishof: Ummm, that could happen in theory ig uess
<shido6> I type faster than it can repeat the keys on the creen
<shido6> screen
<Lathiat> mishof: you don't restart samba very often right? :)
<holycow> Lathiat, xorg crashes with: cannot open mouse
<Lathiat> holycow: oh, fix your xorg config :)
<daba> Sunny: upgrade to hoary from apt.
<Lathiat> holycow: shoudl be pointing at /dev/input/mice
<Lathiat> or just reinstall :)
<daba> Just clean out your sources.lst.
<mishof> Lathiat, hmm no, but i just did and now i cant acess anything :( i think it might work in a few minutes but im not sure
<Lathiat> holycow: but
<daba> Just leave the ubuntu ones.
<Lathiat> holycow: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<daba> remove debian, and sourceforge iif you ahve it,.
<Lathiat> holycow: should regen xorg config from defaults
<Lathiat> holycow: might have to run the md5sum command listed at the time of /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that to work
<holycow> Lathiat, lol thats why i'm asking that is the standard xorg config, tried /dev/psaux just incase ... still crash. tried disabling mouse even
<Sunny> switching to Ubuntu :)
<Sunny> what's this irc thing again?
<daba> Lathiat: werent you going to bed?
<Sunny> addy
<holycow> oh okay thats awesome didn't know the regen thingy
<Lathiat> daba: yeh i was
<Lathiat> these people who need helps are distracting me :)
<shido6> Sunnny I  just switched...  :)
<Sunny> :(
<Lathiat> i'm trying to leave honest :)
<shido6> whats up with my keyboard buffffeeer now???
<daba> well hand over all your helps...
<daba> and that...
<holycow> lol Lathiat
<daba> :p
<holycow> thanks for the help dude
<Lathiat> holycow: nps
<Lathiat> im out
<Lathiat> 4am is not good for the soul
<Lathiat> i have work to finish tomorrow
<daba> not at all
<Lathiat> and a couple projects to hack on
<holycow> later :)
<daba> your soul is taking a hit
<Lathiat> yeh its bad i know
<Psoulocybe> 4am is good for the Psoul though
<Psoulocybe> :D
<Lathiat> i take one for the team.
<Lathiat> i just wish i could have made it to ubuntu down under
<Lathiat> so much stuff i want to input on :\
<Lathiat> sigh
<Lathiat> anyway
<Lathiat> off!
<daba> heh, psoul...
<mburns> anyone ever try to install Bastille on Ubuntu?
<flex_> amd64 ubuntu doesnt come with ia32 libs??
<Psoulocybe> apt-get install ia32
<Lathiat> flex_: nope, but make sure you isntall it from the package and not soe random source or soetign :)
<flex_> what about dchroot
<flex_> apt-get cant find it
<cn|tux> you must add resproriites
<flex_> yeah like media, how do you do that?
<flex_> howto or something?
<Lathiat> flex_: need to add the universe repository
<mjr> ia32 libs are present, but not usable by default; dchroot is in universe
<Lathiat> flex_: hoary?
<Lathiat> flex_: go into respostiroeies -> add, eslect universe
<daba> flex_: ubuntuguide.org
<flex_> yes hoary
<mjr> (by default I mean that the programs must be linked against them spesifically)
<Lathiat> flex_: (in synaptic)
<Marble2> how can I view the ram usage of a specific proces without using top
<daba> there is a howto for adding those repos
<flex_> www.ubuntuguide.org will tell me what synaptic is?
<Marble2> flex_: it's the GUI for apt-get
<flex_> oh
<Simon_> hi all im back
<daba> ubuntuguide.org
<daba> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<bluefoxicy> why the FUCK is there a parakeet perching on an erection in my buffer?
<LiquidAir> hey
<sewoyl> hi!!
<LiquidAir> hey
<bluefoxicy> we need halfops and chains of trust.
<Beuno> hey, Ive been going crazy trying to share internet to my noetwork from an ubuntu hoary "server", everything else works great, just cant seem to get around that
<Beuno> I got shorewall
<Beuno> configures and running
<Beuno> configured
<Beuno> got ip_forwarding enabled
<Beuno> DHCP os working great
<Beuno> but no internet
<Beuno> :(
<Beuno> any ideas?
<Delph> Lathiat: ok, concrete example: gtoaster depends on libgnome32, liborbit0, libgnomesupport, etc etc. grab the source; configure it with --without-gnome and it's running happily.
<daba> is Lathiat still here?
<sewoyl> how do I add multiverse to my apt repositories?
<digitalfox> bluefoxicy, hi
<daba> sewoyl: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Lathiat> Delph: so send a patch for gtoaster to build a second non-gnome package. thats a case of broken packaging.
<sewoyl> daba, thanks! :)
<Delph> Lathiat: yes. They're *all* broken.
<Beuno> can anyone point me at least into some direction?
<Beuno> worn off google already
<Lathiat> at the end of the day
<Lathiat> it really doesnt matter
<Lathiat> or hurt
<bluefoxicy> urban:  Hey
<Lathiat> if you want to be pedantic
<Lathiat> go run gentoo
<Delph> upwards of 60-80% of 'GNOME' apps have dependencies you don't need.
<Simon_> hi all
<Lathiat> its made for you
<Lathiat> Delph: they are perfectly needed and make the applications much more usefull if you run gnome
<Delph> Lathiat: exactly. Just pointing out to you that you're spouting a bit by saying that it's needed.
<Delph> Lathiat: s/need/require/
<synd> im having some sound problems
<synd> sometimes it works, sometimes it donw
<synd> dont*
<Lathiat> Delph: they are required for a ncie general desktop
<bluefoxicy> urban:  Check out bug 10109
<Lathiat> Delph: unless you wan tot be pedantic
<Lathiat> Delph: having those gnome libraries installed really doesn't hurt
<sewoyl> daba, oh, I'm still in warty
<Lathiat> Delph: in most cases
<Lathiat> Delph: in fact i dont know of any case its bad
<Delph> Lathiat: it's worse with KDE, because you actually have to have them all running in the background.
<sewoyl> daba, dont have those lines in that file
<Lathiat> (other than being pedantic)
<synd> i switched to ALSA a few days ago and not sure if i got everything right
<hksdu> Anyeone here installed the proprietory nVidia driver for Ubuntu? Any 2D performance difference from the X.Org one?
<daba> well, more the reason to make it as it says there.
<daba> sewoyl:
<digitalfox> bluefoxicy, link me to it, I'm lazy
<Marble2> how can I view the ram usage of a specific proces without using top?
<bean> hi guys
<bean> i got a problem
<shido6> i think its because I didnt set the memory size when setting up the stupid driver
<bean>  iam new here and got this message
<bean>  ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<bean> root@grovestand:/home/bean # dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<bean> dpkg: error processing ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb (--install):
<bean>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Beuno> hey, Ive been going crazy trying to share internet to my network from an ubuntu hoary "server", everything else works great, just cant seem to get around that. I installed shorewall and did the IPTABLES MASQ, any ideas?
<synd> bean: dont flood
<synd> bean: use #flood
<daba> sewoyl: for warty...ad this line, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<daba> re[place hoary with warty
<sewoyl> daba, ok i found it too :) thanks for your time i appreciate it
<daba> welcome
<synd> how do i kill ALSA?
<xealot> Anybody have any experience with a Abit KV-7 motherboard in ubuntu? im thinking about to get it but i need to know if SATA and stuff will work correctly unlike in slackware
<Simon_> rmmod ur alsa modules
<shido6>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shido6> again
<synd> Simon_: ?
<Simon_> synd paste me in a conv ur lsmod
<Marble2> how do I disable a service that is loading at startup atm?
<shido6> Enter the amount of memory (in kB) to be used by your video card.
<shido6> i have 128 MB so how many kB is that?
<Psoulocybe> xealot, people are still buying socket A stuff?
<Psoulocybe> I thought you had to buy socket939 these days ;)
<xealot> Psoulocybe: they are. Allthough i would still need an answer
<crimsun> Marble2: man update-rc.d
<pixil9> Marble2, find it in /etc/init.d (ie cron) type: update-rc.d -f cron remove
<Psoulocybe> well, i don't
<pixil9> shido: 128000
<Psoulocybe> i can tell you ubuntu had no problem w/ my SATA install
<Psoulocybe> it has more to do w/ how the motherboard emulates IDE before SATA drivers are installed
<Marble2> thanks pixil9
<LinuxJones> shido6, 128 MB = 131072
<Marble2> now, does anyone know how I can view the ram usage of a specific proces without using top?
<shido6> thanks
<shido6> rebooting
<lsuactiafner> xealot : it wont work, also in slackware use the sata.i kernel to install ect
<lyy> how do i check to see if qt is installed on my system?
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<hksdu> anyone here is using nVidia proprietory driver? any 2D performance notice? between I am using X.Org nVidia driver and the 2D performance is not so great as I am using GF2 MX400 64MB
<sewoyl> i thought I'd found dvdcss on there
<lyy> i did a dpkg -l | grep qt* and it wasn't helpful.
<LinuxJones> lyy, what are you trying to run ?
<Marble2> lyy: dpkg -S qt
<lyy> LinuxJones: i'm trying to run a qt app i wrote.
<holycow> hksdu, big difference every time i install nvidia drivers...
<holycow> vesa is livable, but imho there is no comparison between the two
<LinuxJones> lyy, if your running KDE you probably already have it installed
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<lyy> LinuxJones: good point. how do i detect that i got kde?
<hksdu> holycow, so you mean the proprietory one is much faster?
<lyy> what's the kde package called?
<LinuxJones> lyy, ummm
<holycow> hksdu, every time i've installed them, yes huge difference
<LinuxJones> lyy, did you install ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<lyy> ubuntu
<hksdu> holycow, can I install from universe/munltiverse? or I have to install by downloading the driver from nvidia site?
<cyklus> is there any way to make my laptop suspend to disk when it runs low on batteries?
<LinuxJones> lyy, you can install kde by typing sudo apt-get update && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lyy> i see
<LinuxJones> lyy, one your have downloaded and installed everything ok. Just logout of Gnome and select KDE under session
<lyy> is there a package i can install without installing the whole kde desktop?
<holycow> hksdu, both, but it is recommended to install from universe because it is easy to uninstall them as well using apt/dpkg/whatever
<holycow> hksdu, the instructions are on the ubuntu website, search for binary drivers nvidia or some such
<Sunneh> finally
<Sunneh> bloody mIRC
<hksdu> holycow, when I search in there, I don't see proprietory driver though...okay...thank you.
<LinuxJones> lyy, I guess it depends on what your app is doing, but if your developing KDE apps it's best to do it from within the KDE Desktop
<zhukov_> hello!
<mburns> Bastille Linux fails on Ubuntu
<holycow> hksdu, its there, i just don't have the link onhand
<zhukov_> Is it possible to install windows after ubuntu, and still be able to boot both??
<Lare2> Q? any good app for dealing with "par2" files
* Sunneh is updating... only 800 updates to go
<Nalioth> lyy you can install any app you like, but if apt thinks you need some other kde stuff, it'll come too
<thisistheplace> Is there a way to change the default dhcp agent that Ubuntu uses?
<Nalioth> zhukov_, i believe that windoze eats MBRs
<mburns> it does
<hksdu> holycow, thank you very much..let me try
<zhukov_> right...but is it possible to solve that?
<Sunny> anyone know how to change the bootloader that comes with Ubuntu 4.10 to make Windows first choice?
<LinuxJones> thisistheplace, your networking is not working ?
* Nalioth is not sure how to restore a grub/lilo infested MBR
<zhukov_> Sunny, apt-get install grubconf and run it then as sudo. You can change that there
* Simon_ is waiting for an important email from mako 
<Sunny> Grub  - that's it.
<thisistheplace> No, it works fine; I just want to use a DHCP client that offers more flexibility than dhclient.
<Sunny> oh crap
<KBJ> if you want to let windows' own bootloader take over and it's a windows 9x, you can boot dos and run "fdisk /mbr"
<Sunny> screen just went black
<Sunny> KBJ: yeah, know that thanks.
<Sunny> :O
<shido6> hey thanks again
<KBJ> :)
<ttrout> Sunny, you can also edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pixil9> blah i need a pirated copy of opera
<Sunny> ahh
<shido6> I got my video memory workin
<crimsun> Simon_: an important email?
<Sunny> The easy wat.
<Sunny> *way
<Sunny> Thanks.
<shido6> I set it to 128000
<zhukov_> Anyone knows how install windows after ubuntu???
<lsuactiafner> Sunny : if you have lilo installed then edit /etc/lilo.conf
<Simon_> crimsun, yes an important email
<Sunny> Grub here :)
<Sunny> :P
<bur[n] er> pixil9: pay for it
<shido6> and it works GREAT!
<lsuactiafner> add the line Default = whatever
<crimsun> Simon_: waiting for a signature?
<shido6> Im lovin this distro
<thisistheplace> More importantly, I would like to keep '/etc/resolv.conf' immutable, because there are several important name servers which I must use; however, the problem is that dhclient freezes on boot when /etc/resolv.conf is immutable, which is obvious. I just want to use some client that will not update /etc/resolv.conf
<Simon_> crimsun,  signature ????
<pixil9> You can fix the MBR in recovery console too
<lsuactiafner> where whatever is label = Windows
<lsuactiafner> or something
<lsuactiafner> so in the end you wil get Default = Windows
<pixil9> just type ficmbr
<crimsun> Simon_: n/m
<pixil9> fixmbr
<Simon_> crimsun, can i msg u ?
<lsuactiafner> and then run /sbin/lilo
<lsuactiafner> or you will be fscked
<shido6> fixmbr ( break out the windows xp cd )
<crimsun> Simon_: if necessary, yes
<zhukov_> thisistheplace, sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<lsuactiafner> and /sbin/lilo -M /dev/disk with lilo.conf on it
<zhukov_> pixil9, but how can i start the console??
<pussfeller> you could append   cat resolve.conf_1 >> resolv.conf in a startup script :)
<pixil9> zhukov_, like he said.. cd
<zhukov_> how ok
<pixil9> or there's a way to enable it in bootup options through windows
<zhukov_> pixil9, liveCD right?
<Simon_> crimsun, it is lol orelse ill be flooding
<LinuxJones> thisistheplace, why not just put then in /etc/hosts
<pixil9> huh
<lsuactiafner>  /sbin/lilo -M /dev/disk writes a new MBR
<pixil9> the xp install cd
<thisistheplace> zhukov_: I did that; it is just that dhclient will not let the system boot any further when it is immutable, for it attempts to overwrite the file, causing the application to wait and prompt the user.
<LinuxJones> thisistheplace, err them
<lsuactiafner> zhukov_ : try typing reset in the console to reset the console
<Lare2> Q? any good app for dealing with "par2" files
<zhukov_> thisistheplace, ubuntuguide.org -> disable the network start and start it manually ( sudo ifup eth1 for example)
<Sunny> I dunno if i asked this earlier, but in the KDE 3.2 environment, how would I update to KDE 3.4 (if there is a way?)
<PHPWannabe> Does anyone know how to make thunderbird your default email program?
<lsuactiafner> or type w in a working console, get the tty thats broken, ps aux | grep broken_tty and kill -HUP pid_of_broken_tty
<pixil9> Just use dhclient.con
<pixil9> f
<thisistheplace> I would not have to do any of this, were Ubuntu to support alternative dhcp agents.
<pixil9> and ask for what you want.
<pixil9> man dhclient.conf
<pixil9> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<pixil9>                 domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name;
<thisistheplace> From what I saw, dhclient.conf would not control whether it writes to /etc/resolv.conf
<zhukov_> pixil9, r  sure i can configure that in the xp install cd? Before the installation?
<pussfeller> the conf seems to indicate that it does
<pixil9> Are you trying to clear the mbr?
<Nalioth> Lare2, hmmm would that be "par2"?
<lyy> anyone have kde on their ubuntu system?
<pixil9> I don't know if you can get into the recovery console without an installation on ur HD
<Sunny> me
<lyy> anyone have kde on their ubuntu system? if so, can you do a 'locate libqt-mt.so3' and then tell me what application owns it?
<nonicklikenonick> so.. i'm using a fluxbox style that explicitly asks for "*.font: snap", but fluxbox isn't using it.. what gives?
<cyklus> is there any way to make my laptop suspend to disk when it runs low on batteries?
<lsuactiafner> pixil9 : boot a live cd
<pixil9> My laptop does that
<pixil9> well my p166 does lol
<Sunny> Did any of you find HD partitioning hard in the provided Ubuntu setup?
<lyy> Sunny: did you say you have kde?
<Sunny> I had to use a Knoppix live cd to partition
<lsuactiafner> p166 > all
<zhukov_> pixil9, i do want to install, and i can acess the winxp console after installation. So what you'r saying is that it is possible
<Sunny> Iyy, yes but I can't do anything atm, sorry :(
<lsuactiafner> am ircing from one atm..
<lyy> ok
<pixil9> I think if you just install windows it overwrites the mbr automatically.
<Xappe> yes it does
<zhukov_> yes it does
<nonicklikenonick> yep
<zhukov_> but after that
<pixil9> ...
<zhukov_> how do i recover the mbr?
<nonicklikenonick> boo windows and it's mbr ownership
<pixil9> oh.
<pixil9> You want to get back into ubuntu heh
<shido6> should I use a framebuffer?
<nonicklikenonick> reinstall a bootloader to the mbr
<ttrout> the debian partitioning setup was a little awkward; I prefer fdisk. Although, my partitions were already setup from my previous install of gentoo...just formatted and remounted them...
<nonicklikenonick> that's why you should always install windows first on a dual-boot system
<Sunny> Ahh. Nice
<zhukov_> yes! Ubunru is my main OS, but windows is now completly unusable, and need to be reinstaled (no network connections)
<MegamanX11> Windows is usable
<MegamanX11> but not ideal
<zhukov_> *ubuntu
<hksdu> holycow, I have it installed but how do I know if I am using that driver?
<lsuactiafner> ttrout : cfdisk > all
<MegamanX11> ubuntu does have much better hardware detection though
<Sunny> Windows is my main OS atm. Ubuntu is good for weekends ;)
<phweak> Does anyone know the name of the app that allows you to share a mouse and keyboard over a network?
<pixil9> hmm
<pixil9> I'd say make a boot floppy and rewrite the mbr back in ubuntu
<GammaRay> MegamanX11: how would you know if his install is usable?
<Xappe> zhukov_: i would assume it's something like chroot into the ubuntu root pratition from a live cd and reinstall grub from there
<holycow> hksdu, you can check and see if yoru /etc/X11/xorg.conf file has the 'nvidia' driver instead of 'nv', or when you restartx you get an nvidia logo on the front
<ttrout> lsauctiafner : thanks...
<pixil9> ya that works too
<holycow> i'm sure there is a command line way to check just not sure
<zhukov_> Xappe, hm ok
<DavidF> Does anyone know if the ShipIt CD is a Live CD or just an Install CD?
<LinuxJones> phweak, you mean to control mouse/keyboard over a network ?
<zhukov_> pixil9, laptop, no floppy drive...
<Sunny> BOTH
<MegamanX11> Well thats the thing, he was talking about Windows in general, if you are not administrating it correctly, or you dont have virus detection, it is unusable sure enough, but I am assuming he is talking about a competent user
<LinuxJones> phweak, >>http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/ ;)
<lsuactiafner> hksdu : your nick is terrible, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf if i remeber your original question correctly, you want Driver          "nvidia" in there not "nv"
<Sunny> Both CD'
<Sunny> s
<pixil9> Well do the livecd then?
<Xappe> zhukov_: don't ask me exactly how though, cause i've never done it
<phweak> LinuxJones: thats the one. thanks.
<MegamanX11> I prefer ubuntu myself
<LinuxJones> phweak, it's in the universe repository btw
<MegamanX11> its my primary OS
<DavidF> Sunny, they send both? That's perfect... I have limited HD space. :)
<Sunny> :)
<zhukov_> Xappe, i can then search a bit, and try...The problem is that I CANNOT in anyway loose this ubuntu!!
<nonicklikenonick> anyone know why fluxbox insists on using these huge fonts?
<phweak> LinuxJones: excellent.
<Sunny> Well, both for x86 machines, anyway
<GammaRay> MegamanX11: umm no he was not he was talking about his specific install. othewrwise why would be need to reinstall it?
<Xappe> zhukov_: you shpuldn't have to
<pixil9> There is a way to use the windows bootloader..
<hksdu> holycow, it is using nv, then do I change it manually? or I use synaptics to change?
<DavidF> That's fine, I have an HP with Intel. Decided to give Linux a try, and Ubuntu's price is definitely right. :)
<Xappe> zhukov_: and you CAN use the windows bootloader if everything else fails
<hksdu> lsuactiafner, hehe..my nick is short though
<MegamanX11> then it that case, i would say that Linux is a better alternative, Windows needs to have its hand held a lot
<ttrout> I am trying out Ubuntu, was primarily using Gentoo at work...I use OS X on my laptop...no windows...ick! ;)
<Sunny> Lol. I'm a near n00b. I wanted a challange :)
<holycow> hksdu, change it to nvidia manually with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... and save
<Sunny> And it's worked fine.
<essobi_> Umm.. I can't seem to make a kernel that boots with Ubuntu.. is there anything mindblowingly dumb about the 2.6 kernel and the linux-* packages, that I am missing?
<hksdu> lsuactiafner, it's using nv but how do I change to nvidia? do I change it manually or do I change it by configuration tool?
<Sunny> I started with knoppic.
<holycow> hksdu, oh and make sure you have a backup of the file just in case
<Sunny> *knoppix
<hksdu> holycow, just that driver and no other settings?
<essobi_> I'm trying to setup my Radeon X300 with Xorg
<hksdu> holycow, okay
<DavidF> Are they shipping the 5.04 version now, or is it still 4.10?
<lsuactiafner> hksdu : be a man and edit the file manualy, but cp xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup
<lsuactiafner> incase...
<lsuactiafner> then just change nv to nvidia
<lsuactiafner> and restart X
<ttrout> I started with a old version of red hat in 1997
<zhukov_> ok... pixil9 and Xappe thanks a lot! Im gonna download the ubuntu live cd and reinstall windows.
<Sunny> I'd like to try Suse and maybe Gentoo when I get real better :)
<Sunny> DavidF
<ttrout> I don't like suse...
<zhukov_> I hate suse
<Sunny> They're now shipping the 5.04
<pixil9> hehe ok cya
<holycow> hksdu, the site has specific things you need to change, also isn't there an nvidia config package you run at the end after installing the drivers that does this for you? i can't remember
<DavidF> That's me! :D
<Sunny> Should arrive at end of April, early May
<pixil9> zhukov_, wait a min
<DavidF> Good deal. Back to reading the FAQs on the website. Thanks for the help!
<holycow> hksdu, make sure nv is changed to nvidia and you need to make sure some modules don't load, those should be on the sit as well
<zhukov_> Ok pixil9.
<holycow> hksdu, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hksdu> holycow, I didn't use apt-get, :P, I used synaptics...
<hksdu> ho
<hksdu> holycow, okay
<Luis_R> What is WINE?
<Sunny> oo
<Beuno> hey, Ive been going crazy trying to share internet to my network from an ubuntu hoary "server", everything else works great, just cant seem to get around that. I installed shorewall and did the IPTABLES MASQ, any ideas?
<holycow> hksdu, same thing, synaptic just calls apt get for you in the background
<Sunny> Does ubuntu come with WINE?
<Sunny> I hear you can run mIRC with it. I want that.
<mattgirv> Luis_R, WINE Is Not An Emulator :)
<Sunny> Nearly any Windows program?
<Sunny> Oh ^^. :|
<Jimmothy> don't use mIRC :(
<Sunny> mIRC is familiar.
<Luis_R> I not sure I'm following you guys
<Jimmothy> irssi, xchat, anything but mIRC
<mattgirv> Sunny, sudo apt-get install wine
<mattgirv> then download mIRC. wine mircinstall.exe :)
<Luis_R> I am a newbie
<Sunny> But Opera is the one thing that'll let me bloody log onto this irc server
<mattgirv> You might have to run "winetools" first and configure a home directory
<MegamanX11> I got Tiger Early (tee he he)
<Sunny> matt - i didn't understand that. sorry, not quite 'good' yet. but thanks :)
<mattgirv> Sunny, go into Applications > System Tools > Terminal
<Sunny> 244KB/s w00t
<Luis_R> mattgirv
<mattgirv> Then type sudo apt-get install wine
<pixil9> ah n/m
<Sunny> I gatheres that, thanks matt.
<Sunny> ahh
<Sunny> i thought sudo was something else :)
<Luis_R> boy am I lost...
<Jimmothy> you can't log into freenode with a linux irssi client?
<mattgirv> sudo basically gives root priviledges to whatever command you use after that
<Sunny> Ahh.
<mattgirv> so sudo rm will delete a file with root priviledges.
<Sunny> Crap.
<Luis_R> Can someone tell me what WINE is?
<Sunny> I forgot the cmd to switch to root user
<rave> wine ==
<hybrid> wine is windows emulation
<Jimmothy> Sunny: su - ?
<mattgirv> Luis_R, it basically enables you to run Windows applications/games in Linux.
<rave> Wine means wine is not a windows emulator
<Sunny> i thought it was something like $su
<rave> thats the real meaning of it
<Sunny> or #s
<Jimmothy> su -
<Sunny> or something
<mattgirv> rave, no it isn't
<Luis_R> oh, so would it serve me better than a dual boot?
<mattgirv> WINWE
<mattgirv> :p
<mattgirv> WINE Is Not a Emulator
<Sunny> hmm, k Jim.
<rave> wine is not an Emulator
<hybrid> whats up wit free software and recursive acronyms i.e php wine gnu hurd
<rave> execatly :p sorry
<Beuno> hey, can I use firestarter from console?
<Jimmothy> if its ubuntu its sudo before the command. i know, i dislike this too.
<Beuno> is it easy to edit through config files?
<pixil9> Where does wine install stuff?
<Delph> hybrid: php?
<Beuno> Im giving up on shorewall
<Xappe> Beuno: I would stick with shorewall, it's great
<holycow> hksdu, so?
<GammaRay> hybrid: nerds run amuck
<Beuno> hm
<hybrid> php hyptex sumthing
<Beuno> well
<Delph> preproccessed hypertext pages?
<Sunny> 880/1066 updates complete
<Beuno> Ive been working on it for 2 days
<rave> any one know the maintainer join procedures ?
<Beuno> I cant get it to shre internet
<Beuno> :(
<hybrid> GammaRay: what is amuck
<Beuno> any ideas?
<Beuno> I followed all the walkthroughs
<Xappe> Beuno: you can use the example files that comes with the shorewall-doc package
<mattgirv> pixil9, when you download WINE, you run a program called winetools where you choose a directory, whatever directory you choose, WINE will use it to install software to.
<Beuno> triple checked all configs
<Beuno> yeah, I did
<Delph> PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor, actually.
<Beuno> just seems to reject the connections from the other PCs
<rave> any one know the maintainer join procedures ?
* Sunny loves PHP
<Beuno> I got DHCP, MySQL, APACHE, PHP, SAMBA
<Beuno> everythings working
<Luis_R> hybrid, can wine access an external hard drive?
<neofeed> breezy has lots of rough edges.... gawd.
<Xappe> Beuno: what's the problem then?
<shido6> well framebuffer sucked , so dont use framebuffer for 9800 ati on a prescott with p4p800 mobo
<rave> because i cant find anything on the site thoo :(
* hybrid loves html :P
<GammaRay> hybrid: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Amuck
<hybrid> Luis_R prolly
<pixil9> hehe mirc just froze
<Sunny> Hey, why do you call Pentiums, Prescotts? :?
<Beuno> I cant access internet from the client
<Beuno> s
<LinuxJones> Beuno, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection
<Luis_R> hybrid, its an external drive that I can't mount with Linux
<GammaRay> Sunny: umm.. you don't?
<Sunny> No. I call them Pentiums.
<Beuno> yes, would be nice if that would of worked
<Luis_R> hybrid, does that change anything?
<Beuno> was the first thing I tried
<Sunny> I've heard the expression before, just wondering why?
<GammaRay> Sunny: umm lemme rephrase that... : umm... you don't.
<Beuno> can you think of where I can start looking for the problem?
<GammaRay> Sunny: probably the codename for the project at intel
<Hexade> is it possible to save my configuration of Ubunto-LiveCD ?
<Beuno> because Im lost at this point
<hybrid> Luis_R : it changes nothing b/c *you* cant mount it
<Sunny> Hmm.
<Xappe> Beuno, do you have a two nic setup?
<hybrid> if it worx under windoze then it prolly will in wine
<Beuno> yeah, one connected to the internet perfectly, and the other one 192.168.1.1
<navreet> hi, xchat is broken... is that the case for everyone [running AMD64] 
<navreet> ?
<Beuno> DHCP server up and running
<pixil9> I'm using xchat.
<Beuno> all the other PCs connect and get an IP
<navreet> pixil9: amd64?
<Sunny> bbl
<Xappe> have you tried without dhcp?
<zhukov_> found waht you wanted pixil9 ?
<farruinn> I'm getting an error, "ImportError: No module named gtkhtml2", with a python app.  Anyone know how to resolve this?
<Xappe> Beuno, ok
<farruinn> I can't find a package for a gtkhtml2 python module...
<LinuxJones> Beuno, you need to set the default gateway on the client machines ?
<Xappe> Beuno: and you can ping the firewall?
<Janux> holycow, I followed and it shows that logo now, but the instructions did not tell me where do I use that configuration tool, any hint?
<navreet> how can I run a 32bit version of firefox?? [It's annoying not being able to view flash/java content] 
<Beuno> yes, I did set it to 192.168.1.1 on all clients
<Beuno> yes, I can ping it correctly
<XTCboarder> navreetthere should be a 64 bit version
<XTCboarder> or recompile
<LinuxJones> Beuno, you set forewarding and masquerading properly in iptables ?
<Beuno> yes, I think so
<Janux> holycow, sorry I am hksdu, I changed my nick
<Beuno> how can I check?
<LinuxJones> Beuno, iptables -L wil list your iptables rules settings
<Sunny> back.
<JDigital> I'm using Warty, how do I access a windows share on my network?
<LinuxJones> Beuno, are they windows clients or Linux clients ?
<LinuxJones> JDigital, www.ubuntuguide.org
<JDigital> I get an error when I try to open the computer in the Network thing: You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: meepo".
<Beuno> I have both
<Beuno> iptables -L uotputs a lot
<Beuno> what am I looking for?
<malte`> i just installed ubuntu amd64 on my homemate's pc with athlon64... but i get random reboots!
<LinuxJones> Beuno, well it depends on what you have Iptables set up to filter/allow
<Beuno> ok, well
<Levander> Is there a log of the packages I've installed with apt-get somewhere?
<pixil9> malte`, Just install 32bit.
<Beuno> just added on shorewall
<Beuno> all the basic ports
<LinuxJones> Beuno, your running shorewall ?
<Beuno> for samba, mysql, apache, etc
<Beuno> yes
<JDigital> LinuxJones: ubuntuguide gives no help here.
<Beuno> I understand thats what I need
<LinuxJones> Beuno, oh dear
<Beuno> or dont I?
<Beuno> heh
<Beuno> ok
<Beuno> clearliy Im very lost
<JDigital> ..
<Beuno> apt-get remove shorewall?    /etc/init.d/shorewall stop?
<JDigital> oh hey, it works now
<malte`> pixil9: yeah i think i should...
<JDigital> thanks, LinuxJones :D
<LinuxJones> Beuno, shorewall probably has added a bunch of rules. If you can 't configure shorewall best to get rid of it and follow the guide.
<LinuxJones> JDigital, 1 sec
<olorin> help timestamp_format
<Beuno> ok, removing...
<Beuno> will it remove the rules it set?
<hans_> how do i search for files in ubuntu?
<navreet> XTCboarder, if i wanted to compile stuff, i'd be running gentoo
<Xappe> Beuno: i got my internet sharing up and running in no time with the shorewall example files. just had to do some minor changes
<Beuno> hans:  find / -name text
<navreet> XTCboarder, I want it to "just work"
<hans_> thx
<Beuno> Xappe: didnt have the same luck as you  :(
<olorin> hans_: use slocate
<XTCboarder> oh
<Beuno> LinuxJones: removed. how do I remove all the rules it set in iptablkes?
<Amaranth> Lathiat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29732 :D
<tomukas> are there any photos of the conference in sydney?
<XTCboarder> get urself a 32 bit proc xD 64 bit proc are kinda new ya know....
<olorin> you can also use the GUI
<olorin> hans_: you can also use the GUI
<Amaranth> New version of the menu editor is out! :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29732
<XTCboarder> beuno iptables -F i think.....
<Beuno> yes
<Beuno> done
<Xappe> Bueno: have you enabled ip forwarding in your shorewall.conf?
<jnk> anyone from sweden.?
<Xappe> jnk: yes
<Beuno> xappe: yes, it was set on "on"
<reagleBRKLN> where/how to report package bug (like in debian?)
<jnk> Xappe; does my swedihs characters work.? .?
<cusco> hi
<tolle> jnk: Using utf-8?
<jnk> darn...
<Delph> jnk: aye, they're fine.
<Beuno> LinuxJones:  back to zero, now what?
<malte`> i see them too
<cusco> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<cusco> usb-storage: device scan complete
<jnk> I've tried to change to 8859-15 (?) so many times...
<Beuno> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ShareInternetConnection
<Beuno> that?
<cusco> HFS+-fs warning: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  mounting read-only.
<tolle> Delph: And you are using utf-8 to i guess
<Delph> tolle: it's the only way to go.
<tolle> jnk: What client?
<malte`> as you should see my italian ones  :P
<reagleBRKLN> kodos doesn't work...
<cusco> please I don't have fsk.hfs
<cusco> fsck.hfs
<LinuxJones> JDigital, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Xappe> jnk: yes
<jnk> where do I see witch character set I'm using,?  =)  kinda n00b on linux so far...
<LinuxJones> Beuno, iptables -F
<cusco> altho I donwloaded hfsplus and used hpfsck
<jnk> I mean the system defaults...
<cusco> and I have an error
<LinuxJones> Beuno, follow the guide from the start
<Beuno> ok
<Beuno> will do
<malte`> jnk: 'locale'
<Xappe> jnk: the system default for Hoary is utf-8
<malte`> on a terminal
<LinuxJones> Beuno, once you get those iptables rules set you should be good to go
<jnk> Xappe; yes i know, i've tried to change it...
<jnk> makte; k... will try...
<joe|code> Ubuntuguide.org is excellent.
<jnk> crap UTF8....
* Simon_ waits like an impatient kitty for food but he is aiting for an email lol
<Beuno> LinuxJones: should I restart my network?
<Beuno> or its not necessary?
<REWind> Hi guys! Do anyone know how you can get esd to be shared amoung more users simultantly logged in?
<jnk> Xappe, malte; do u guys know where I change the character set.? I dont want to use UTF8...
<Simon_> REWind, magiq
<LinuxJones> Beuno, I don't think so but if you need to type /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Simon_> lol
<malte`> jnk: just on IRC or system-wide?
<jnk> malte; system
<Xappe> jnk: sudo dphg-reconfigure locales
<Xappe> *dpkg
<jnk> k...
<Beuno> now, I should see somethng on iptables -L, right?
<qm8008135> how do you open a new tab in firefox from xterm?
<qm8008135> man firefox gives me nothing
<jnk> Xappe; trying thet now... brb. ;)
<malte`> or append 'export LANG=your_preferred_locale' to /etc/profile
<lsuactiafner> just run firefox
<lsuactiafner> tho it will give you a new windows..
<lsuactiafner> if that is what you want
<LinuxJones> Beuno, yes
<cusco> please I need help here! please!! http://rafb.net/paste/results/p6Hx9T76.html
<REWind> Simon_, tell me more about magiq? I couldn't find it in the system, synaptic or on google..
<Beuno> LinuxJones: well, now, iptables -L is empty, and I dont have a connection to the internet anymore
<Sunny> oh shite
<Sunny> how do i manually boot to my windows partition from Grub screen?
<LinuxJones> Beuno, iptables can't be empty if you put those commands in
<Beuno> I know
<Beuno> just put it in again
<Beuno> still empty....
<malte`> Sunny: try 'root (hd0,0)'
<malte`> subsitute 0,0 with your actual windows partitin
<lsuactiafner> iptables -L -t nat
<Sunny> hmm. I'll have to remember it first
<Sunny> i think it's hd1
<LinuxJones> Beuno, /etc/init.d/networking restart (it should come up and say ok)
<malte`> hda1
<malte`> so it's hd0,0 for grub
<malte`> try root (hd0,0) or rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<Sunny> thatis it
<Beuno> "iptables -L -t nat" outputs something: MASQUERADE all -- anywhere anywhere
<Sunny> Error while parsing number
<Beuno> under posrouting
<LinuxJones> Beuno, that's good
<Beuno> :D
<Beuno> is tehre anywhere I can see
<Beuno> a log
<Sunny> arse
<Sunny> malte?
<LinuxJones> Beuno, what does ipconfig -a say for eth0 and eth1 ?
<Beuno> if the cliente get rejected or something
<malte`> Sunny: i don't know :|
<LinuxJones> Beuno, make that ifconfig -a
<Beuno> :D   I assumed
<Beuno> eth0  has my ISPs IP  200.114.155.68
<LinuxJones> Beuno, perfect
<Beuno> eth1 has 192.168.1.1
<xMaximex> I have two HD, one for windows and one for Linux .. i have to remove my first HD .. how can i temporary boot directly from the 2nd hd ?
<LinuxJones> Beuno, that's not the correct ip address as per the guide :)
<Beuno> I know
<Beuno> I just changed it
<Beuno> to configure it so it would "fight" with the current server
<Beuno> which has that IP also
<pixil9> Anyone know a good x program for monitoring snmp
<Beuno> you think thats the reason?
<Beuno> I thought that was a valid IP also
<LinuxJones> Beuno, as long as it's a valid ip address it should be ok
<Nalioth> xMaximex, what is on the 2nd HD?
<Sunny> oh shit.
<Beuno> ok, well, I dont seem to have internte connection on it right now
<Beuno> rebooting it
<Beuno> and then Ill run to one of the clients
<Beuno> there
<Beuno> internet
<Beuno> gonno run to one of the clients
<LinuxJones> Beuno, so it works ?
<Beuno> no no, just on the server
<Beuno> trying to get it on the clients
<Beuno> rebooting a windows and an ubuntu box
<redduck666> does apt-get work on ubuntu live cd?
<neofeed> redduck666, what do you want to do?
<Sunny> anyone got any ideas on my problem?
<hans_> im looking for a program to schedule shutdown ubuntu
<redduck666> neofeed: install things like amule/xmue
<spiral> does anyone else have problems of console loadkeys in breezy ?
<Beuno> LinuxJones: I shoulndt have to touch anything on my reolv.conf
<redduck666> *xmule
<Beuno> on the server side at least, right?
<MegamanX11> are there any really good apt repositories that don;t come with ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> Beuno, you have to set the dns servers to your ISP's dns servers in that file.
<Nalioth> MegamanX11, what a good question...what he said, for PPC?
<neofeed> redduck666, what about: try it out?
<hans_> im looking for a program to schedule shutdown ubuntu
<stazz> hans_: cron
<Beuno> yeah, tthey go setup automatically
<LinuxJones> hans_, cron
<Sunny> anyone
<hans_> thx
<joe|code> Does anyone have the Mplayer plugin installed in their browser? I installed it via Synaptic but I cannot find it.
<LinuxJones> hans_, if you just want the even to happen once like tonight you can also use the at command
<Janux> my xmms crashes, I am using onboard sound, any help?
<jnk> anyone that can help me with activating DMA on my Plextor DVD-RW.? I only get this strange error msg (HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted) =(
<Beuno> ;(
<LinuxJones> hi hans_
<owdi> is there a big performance difference between the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel and 2.6.10-5-k7 kernel with a Athlon XP Barton?
<Janux> hi, I can browse my network by going to places->Network Servers and it shows my windows shared drive.  Now if I want to play movies/MP3 streaming from other shared network drives, what should I do?
<moZer> use a gnome-vfs enabled player
<moZer> such as rhythmbox
<Sunny> Im creating a new master boot record
<Sunny> and then hopefully i'll be able to repair the damage
<Beuno> LinuxJones: no luck
<moZer> owdi:  not a big
<moZer> i bet you'll fail the pepsi challenge
<Janux> thx
<reagleBRKLN> dang it, its hard to submit a ubuntu bug!
<olorin> qm8008135: look at this http://aquariusoft.org/page/linux/firefox_openinnewtab/
<owdi> moZer: thanks, I wasnt' sure if it was worth the inconvenience
<LinuxJones> hans_, have a look at man at ,     "sudo at midnight shutdown -h now"  will shutdown your computer at midnight
<LinuxJones> Beuno, you sure you have the clients setup ok ?
<Beuno> hey!
<Beuno> wait
<Beuno> now
<Beuno> it seems
<Beuno> from the windows box
<Beuno> I can resolve DNS
<Beuno> I can ping google.com
<Beuno> well
<Beuno> it doesnt respond
<Beuno> but it resolvs the IP address of the domain
<Beuno> but it doesnt respond
<Beuno> and I cant browse and webpages
<LinuxJones> Beuno, you dns on the clients is not set to what is in /etc/resolve.conf on the server
<Beuno> Im a step closre though
<Simon_> beuno mtu ???
<LinuxJones> Beuno, you can browse ?
<Albacker> Beuno same happend to me.
<Beuno> no
<Beuno> I cant
<Beuno> sotrry
<Simon_> beuno are un in a network
<Simon_> ?
<Beuno> Albacker: how dod you fix it?
<Simon_> Beuno, are u inside a network ?
<Beuno> yes
<Albacker> Beuno, do you use dial up ?
<Simon_> and ur mtu are set correctly
<Simon_>  ?
<hans_> how do i shutdown my system with the command 'at'?
<Beuno> no, cable
<Simon_> ok
<Albacker> hmm, i use dial up.
<Simon_> beuno sor ur inside a network
<maxxist> quick question about the gnome based bit torrent client that comes with ubuntu.  which version is it,  it doesnt seem to work with alot of the torrents I have been finding.
<Beuno> LinuxJones: is there a way to make the clients get the DNS from the server?
<Simon_> and u have a router and or thing that shares the net right ???
<LinuxJones> hans_, "sudo at midnight shutdown -h now"  will shutdown your computer at midnight
<Beuno> becuase they change every now and then
<ja5on> how do I change my machine name
<Simon_> /etc/hostname
<ja5on> cool
<Sunny> Hokey. Got Windows back.
<Nermal> *Slap*
<Sunny> How do i know get back into Ubuntu?
<Simon_> well pico /etc/hostname or vi /etc/hostname
<Sunny> *now
* Simon_ slaps Sunny no windows lol windows bad ubuntu goood
<Beuno> woooooooooooooooorks!
<DigitalFox|PDA> /names
<dataw0lf|w> or hostname <hostname>
<Sunny> Simon: Ubuntu just screwed me. I need to get back into it
<Simon_> ur bootloader beeing ???
<bad_mongo> ah.. I wanted to test SuSe 9.3, and it said that it had iPod-support.. first thing it did was to erase its content
<Beuno> LinuxJones:  woooooooooooooooorks
<Sunny> it WAS gru
<Sunny> b
<Sunny> tis now gone
<LinuxJones> Beuno, so what was the problem ?
<Simon_> and leme guess now u can only boot windows right
<Beuno> thank you thank you
<Sunny> Yup. :)
<Simon_> ok
<Simon_> well
<Beuno> had to set the DNS on windows
<Sunny> After usuing fixmbr
<Simon_> do u have a bootable linux disc neer u
<Beuno> still
<Beuno> I need to find a way
<Sunny> I'm just booting up knoppix
<Beuno> for the DNS servers
<thisfred> I have a sound question. Mostly everything works fine, but since I upgraded to hoary I can't get audacity to work. Sound familiar to anyone?
<Simon_> ok
<Beuno> to be 192
<Beuno> .192.168.1.1
<Sunny> 3.6
<Simon_> chroot on ur ubuntu partition and reinstall grub
<Beuno> because they change
<Sunny> how?
<Simon_> uhhh
<Beuno> I cant set the staticilly on the clients
<Simon_> im useto lilo lol
<Beuno> that part didnt make sense to me
<Simon_> sunny
<Sunny> Simon
<LinuxJones> Beuno, it can still use those dns servers when it boots up next time dhcp is disabled so it shouldn't update /etc/resolv.conf
<Sunny> God my room is a mess.
<Simon_> u mount ur partition u chroot /mnt/partition /bin/bash
<Simon_> :) same here lol
<LinuxJones> Beuno, or whatever file windows uses
<Simon_> Sunny, u mount ur partition (ubuntu partition) then chroot /mnt/partition /bin/bash then if i remember correctly there is a command to reinstall grub
<Beuno> ok, going to try it this way then
<Beuno> thanks a million!
<LinuxJones> Beuno, have fun :)
<Sunny> ok. i'll try
<cusco> please help me with fsck: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AtEmrj82.html
<paulfox> hi folks. i'm trying to use my ipod on linux(just got it today) and i think i've messed it up. whenever its not connected to the usb cable, i get a folder and an ! icon
<Sunny> after /mnt/<partition> how do i do the partition bit?
<paulfox>  i've got no idea how to get music onto it...where do i starts?
<Sunny> a number
<Sunny> hda5
<Sunny> ?
<FeJaOr> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C01, pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C02...what do that mean??
<Sunny> Simnon?
<Sunny> Simon?
<pixil9> where does apt-get download the install files?
<lsuactiafner> cd /var/cache/archives or something
<paulfox> anybody got experience with gtkpod and rhythmbox?
<Beuno> will do!
<lsuactiafner>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<CarlK> will the installer let me resize an NTFS partition?  I would like to install on to a XP box that has one big partition - (I do have an image that I can restore if things go bad)
<lsuactiafner> CarlK : i doubt it, but get a 2nd opinion
<Sunny> SIMON?!
<WillCooke> paulfox, I've got gtkpod working, haven't looked at rhythmbox
<Sunny> Don't make me hit you ;)
<FeJaOr> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C01, pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C02...what do that mean??
<paulfox> WillCooke, whats the key to getting gtkpod to do something good?
<cusco> please help me with fsck: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AtEmrj82.html
<WillCooke> paulfox. How do you mean?  Generally working?  I've found gtkpod to be a little lacking.
<Sunny> SIMON
<paulfox> WillCooke, my ipod screen always says "Do not disconnect" when it's connected with linux. and if i add a song to the ipod with gtkpod, and disconnect it anyway, i just get the ! icon, saying it's unusable
<WillCooke> paulfox, The newer version built from source has a few more features, but generally it's only any good for getting files on and off the ipod.  File managemnet on your computer needs to be done manually.
<WillCooke> paulfox, Ah right.  This I know about...
<paulfox> WillCooke, phew...i'm completely stumped
<WillCooke> paufox, When you want to "eject" the ipod, you need to rmmod sbp2 (or is it spb2?)
<cusco> WillCooke, paulfox, Im having problems with my ipod maybe you could help...
<cusco> http://rafb.net/paste/results/AtEmrj82.html
<Sunny> WHERE'S SIMON?
<paulfox> WillCooke,  sbp2
<WillCooke> paulfox, of course you need to "sudo" that command, so "sudo rmmod sbp2"
<WillCooke> paulfox, that should get you back to the "OK to disconnect" screen
<mattgirv> Does anyone here have an Orange SPV?
<CarlK> ok, plan B - does the liveCD have the partition thing that will reisze NTFS?
<paulfox> WillCooke, i've removed the module, but i'm still on the do not disconnect screen
<WillCooke> paulfox, Oh!
<WillCooke> paulfox, hold on, i'll plug the ipod in......
<paulfox> WillCooke, cool, thanks
<WillCooke> paulfox, Ah, are you usb2 or firewire?
<cusco> WillCooke: paulfox: I cannot writte onto my iPod... due to: HFS+-fs warning: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  mounting read-only.
<Amaranth> Hey, does anyone here use the Menu Editor from the Ubuntu Forums?
<holycow> Amaranth, all the time
<Amaranth> holycow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29732
<WillCooke> cusco, Your best bet is to copy all your files off of it and reformat as vfat (assuming you've got a g3 or later)
<nanophase> hi
<paulfox> WillCooke, maybe thats what i need to do?
<hans_> i heard that there is a possibility to install windows games on a linux system?
<nanophase> can I run just "grub-install (hd0)" from the install CD?
<Nalioth> thought ipods were fat32
<olorin> hans_: yes
<nanophase> doesn't want to run because it can't install grub package before
<pepsi> moZer, hi
<Sunny> SIMON
<olorin> hans_: have a look at www.winehq.xom
<Sunny> Where's he?
<nanophase> I just want to have my grub mbr back after windows install
<olorin> hans_: *com
<Sunny> I need urgent bloody help.
<Sunny> i need my grub mbr back
<hans_> thx
<phillipc> hi. I compiled a custom kernel, loaded it, and don't have the ipw2100 (networking module) available when I reboot. Is there a package I can install to get the ipw2100 module?
<Simon_> Sunny, grub there is a restore function man grub
<SaMRoX`> hi
<nanophase> Sumido if you can run grub-install (hd0) :>
<holycow> Amaranth, cannot open that page
<Sunny> Simon
<Sunny> i cant mnt my partition
<Amaranth> holycow: eh? what's it say?
<Sunny> how do i do it?
<SaMRoX`> how do I decompress a .tar???
<nanophase> damn why is it a damn lilo on the CD when starting...you could use grub for fixing mbr's
<Amaranth> SaMRoX`: Applications->Accessories->Archive Manager
<dataw0lf|w> SaMRoX`: tar cvf <tar file>
<chavo_> SaMRoX`, it's not compressed.
<SaMRoX`> Amaranth, how from the terminal?
<SaMRoX`> thx dataw0lf
<dataw0lf|w> err, tar xvf
<dataw0lf|w> hehe
<Amaranth> holycow: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67 and choose the Smeg 0.5 thread
<Nalioth> windoze sux
<Sunny> Simon?
<FeJaOr> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C01, pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C02...what do that mean??
<WillCooke> paulfox, Sorry - my dog just pressed the reset button on the computer.. Where were we?
<dataw0lf|w> likely story.
<paulfox> WillCooke, heheh. i was wondering if formatting the ipod will get be back to it being usable?
<WillCooke> paulfox, if you have got a backup of all the data it won't hurt it, just make sure you format the correct partition!
<paulfox> WillCooke, will do
<neighborlee> anyone having trouble printing with gimip..regular printing works fine but my pictures wont...the right printer is shown selected but clicking 'print' doesn't seem to push anything to print cue ?
<Sunny> fecking idleness
<paulfox> WillCooke, it's weird. i've just run mkdosfs on the ipod, and reinserted it, and i've still got files on it
<paulfox> WillCooke, but gnome has mounted it as 2 directories: myipod and usbdisk(the one with the files - Calendars, Contacts, iPod_control)
<georges> hi
<georges> the device create for a DV camera has mode 600 instead of 660. is that normal? where can I chage it (no idea how devfs works)
<Beuno_> LinuxJones: got everythoing working, just cant seem to get the "route add default gw ip" command to stick
<holy_cow> backo
<Beuno_> anyone have any idea how to make the "permanent"?
<holy_cow> Amaranth, ah i see, haha nice :)
<sascha_> hi, any idea why I cant install postgresql 8.0 with a simple apt-get?
<olorin> hans_: and also www.transgaming.com
<SaMRoX`> I want to install XMMS and when I run ./configure I get this error:
<SaMRoX`> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<SaMRoX`> how do I solve it?
<nickrud> SaMRoX`, apt-get install build-essential
<Sunny> anyone?
<nickrud> SaMRoX`, that gets you the basic stuff for compiling, you may need more dev files, just ask abut any errors
<hybrid_> how do i install new fonts?
<SaMRoX`> thx
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, what does installing xmms and compiling haveto do with them selves?
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, xmms is in ubuntu
<nickrud> hybrid_, just drop the ttf file in ~/.fonts
<hybrid_> ok ty
<SaMRoX`> where holy_cow?
<dts> I have a laptop and I would like to be able to change the background brightness based on power states, are there any tools out there that are capable of doing this?
<SaMRoX`> I think I have an older version of ubuntu, thats why
<PHPWannabe> Does anyone know how to make thunderbird your default email program?
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, why not update to hoary?
<holy_cow> and enable universe perhaps?
<SaMRoX`> Is there anyway to update without downloading and intalling everithing again?
<nickrud> PHPWannabe, System->Prefs->Preferred Aps
<holy_cow> PHPWannabe, system > prefs > preffered programs
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, sure
<SaMRoX`> If theres a way Ill do it now
<dts> PHPWannabe, yea system- preferences -prefered aps
<SaMRoX`> How?
<dts> lol
<WillCooke> paulfox, guess what!?
<Beuno_> anyone knwo how I can make "route add default gw ip" stick permanently
<Beuno_> ?
<holy_cow> what was the old version of ubuntu?
<paulfox> WillCooke, what?
<WillCooke> paulfox, dog strikes again
<paulfox> WillCooke, hahah :)
<farruinn> holy_cow: warty?
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, you need to change your /etc/apt/sources.list file ... all entries from oldubuntuname to hoary
<olorin> Beuno_: add it to /etc/network/interfaces
<Nalioth> nickrud, don't you have to remake the ttf database or something?
<holy_cow> farruinn, danke, change all warty entries to hoary in that file
<WillCooke> paulfox, Right, so is the ipod any better now?
<Beuno_> under "gw"?  "gateway"?
<nickrud> Nalioth, the database will see the new file and update automatically
<PHPWannabe> I can't find preferences in system
<paulfox> WillCooke, no, not yet
<dts> has anyone messed around with the background light on their monitor?
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<olorin> Beuno_:  gateway ipaddress
<paulfox> i've tried formatting it, but i don't seem to delete any files when i run the mkdosfs command on it
<holy_cow> SaMRoX`, let me know if you get stuck in any of those steps
<k4rl> dts: with software you mean?
<Beuno_> thanks!
<nickrud> PHPWannabe, the menu at the top of the screen?
<SaMRoX`> ok thx holy_cow, ill do it
#ubuntu 2005-05-07
<Nalioth> nickrud, ok, i got some instructions off some linux page about database updateing and some claptrap
<nickrud> Nalioth, talks about mkttfdir & the like?
<PHPWannabe> nickrud: I'm using KDE
<holy_cow> Amaranth, i like the new updated menu, the popup looks great and seems to simplify the app even more by simply being a popup ... i'll try it out tonight sometime
<nickrud> PHPWannabe, never mind :)
<ja5on> Ok. I need to change to text colour under my desktop icons. how is this done
<nickrud> I don't kde
<sasch1> Can I use Acroread 7 as a mozilla-plugin?
<holy_cow> PHPWannabe, oh kde, aha sorry :) i assumed you usede ubuntu, try #kubuntu
<Amaranth> holy_cow: yeah, it makes it easy to tell new entries from editted ones
<Amaranth> holy_cow: People were overwriting their entries when they meant to write new ones.
<holy_cow> sasch1, there is no such thing as a pdf 'plugin' for mozilla on linux ... they are all standalone apps that are called via mime types
<ja5on> sasch1: yeah mate.. i'll get the link for you
<mattgirv> Ehm, what are .sah files from?
<mattgirv> nm, I think it is Seti@Home
<Nalioth> nickrud, something like that
<WillCooke> paulfox, Hmm.  I can only assume if all your files are still there then the format didnt work?
<holy_cow> sasch1, you might want to try evince first, its much better than acroread7, its almost as fast, has serach and select functions but actually uses gnome menues
<paulfox> WillCooke, yeah, i'm trying to figure out whats going on
<nickrud> Nalioth, that's the old style, gnome uses fontconfig. I'm not sure if kde does
<ja5on> sasch1:  this is for firefox pdf plugin http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<sasch1> ok, lets envice, why not
<WillCooke> paulfox, /var/log/kern.log might have something helpful in
<Nalioth> nickrud, so the new hotness scans dir(s) on startup for new shtuff?
<paulfox> WillCooke, there's actually songs on it now, and i can play them with rhythmbox
<sasch1> mozilla-acroread needs acroread 5, and acroread installs version 7
<paulfox> now i need to figure out how to get it to disconnect
<nickrud> Nalioth, yes, and when I drop a ttf into ~/.fonts, gnome sees it immediately.
<WillCooke> paulfox, Did it not work before?
<nickrud> Nalioth, you could try the ~/.fonts directory and see if it works
<paulfox> WillCooke, nope
<indigirl1> hey PHPWannabe|Armor
<WillCooke> paulfox, Well, that's progress!
<paulfox> WillCooke, i just cant get off the "Do no disconnect" screen
<chavo_> nickrud, X uses fontconfig, so the fonts in ~/.fonts are available to every x app.
<nickrud> chavo_, thx. I thought so, but didn't know for sure.
<WillCooke> paulfox, That's deff. something to do with the modules needing unloading.  Once it's mounted do a "mount" and see where its mounted.  Then try to unmount it, and then unload the sbp2 mod.
<Nalioth> nickrud, i d/l a 7000+ font rar t'other day
<Nalioth> gawd knows whats in it
<goyan> hi
<chavo_> Yeah, it's really  not documented anywhere. But everyone should know about it.
<WillCooke> paulfox, make sure you quit RB and gtkpod etc first
<paulfox> WillCooke, yeah i am doing
<nickrud> I do my best not to talk over my head :)
<paulfox> WillCooke, and then i umount the device, then rmmod sbp2
<holy_cow> Nalioth, usually no usefull and very ugly fonts, that perhaps would only look good on one of those posters that get stuck up on construction sites :)
<WillCooke> paulfox, In fact, I think there is an opton in gtkpod to handle the mounting and umount for you.
<chavo_> No I didn't mean it that wya.
<chavo_> way.
<Nalioth> nickrud, any ideas for some nice free ones?
<nickrud> chavo_, I never thought you did :)
<WillCooke> hey holy_cow!
<chavo_> Just that it should be documented somewhere, so everyone knows how easy it is to install fonts now.
<holy_cow> hi WillCooke
<holy_cow> Amaranth, btw, i had no idea it was you that did pymusique
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> nice :)
<paulfox> WillCooke, thanks for the help. i'll keep trying with it tomorrow...bed time :)
<nickrud> Nalioth, I use the ttf fonts provided by ubuntu, plus the better ones I bought with PrintShop ages ago :)
<paulfox> night all
<WillCooke> paulfox, likewise.  Give me a shout tomorrow
<ja5on> can anyone help me to change the desktop font colour underneath my icons
<k4rl> chavo: what's also useful to know in the font world is that if you have MS office docs, tha tused arial, they'll look like crap if you do a Openoffice->export pdf, until you install the MS fonts, or change the fonts in the doc
* Nalioth is always on the lookout for nice fonts for his web page biz
<holy_cow> k4rl, oh thats a good test, never thought of that
<chavo_> k4rl, well there should be an alias for arial in the font config.
<k4rl> holy_cow: there's an ms fonts package, it worked really really well :)
<holy_cow> k4rl, msfonts are ugly imho
<chavo_> I'm not sure what the default is in ubuntu, I have my own ~/.fonts.conf set up.
<nickrud> k4rl, good point. one of my first checklist items is msttfcorefonts or whatever it's called :)
<k4rl> chavo: there might be, and it all looks good on screen in Open Office,
<holy_cow> i never ever install them, but i never considered the conversion issue
<k4rl> but when you export the pdf, the spaces all go to hell and stuff.
<holy_cow> adobe fontfolio on the other hand, very usefull
<penguinboy> Evening Guys!
<holy_cow> k4rl, *nod* i gotta see for my self :)
<k4rl> (it may have been the particular styling of arial in my doc, but it was horrible, I actually ended up redoing it in OO anyway)
<k4rl> things created by the resume wizard in office aren't particularly portable it seems.
<k4rl> they try and do stupid unnecessary tricks with text alignment.
<mattgirv> Hey I am using VLC, streaming a mms:// stream. Basically it seems like its stuttering but I don't know why. It certainly isn't bandwidth related because my connection is fine.
<kimo> guys, any movie freaks here? :) I really really need someone to identify a very known sentence from a movie which goes like this "I dont wish you freedom, you pulled my heart, you pulled my heart" or similar. Can u identify which movie is that. Sorry for being way off topic :)
<k4rl> google it in quot emarks?
<holy_cow> k4rl, people think of ms office as quality software and in some ways it is, then you export to html ...
<k4rl> cow: though it's html export is much better than it used to be.
<mattgirv> k4rl, :P Nah tried that. Lol
<kimo> unfirtunately, google hasnt watched the movie! may be I am hearing something wrong!
<holy_cow> k4rl, they not only did a poor job, they went out of their way to make it terrible, i find that psychology fascinating
<k4rl> well, all I know is that until word2k, it was a pig, and since then it's been reasonably useful.
<penguinboy> anyone know where I can get a Linux driver for my wireless????
<k4rl> though perhaps it was just that I wrote my thesis in it, and had to learn it.
* k4rl shrugs
<kimo> penguinboy, ndiswrapper
<olorin> penguinboy: ndiswrraper
<penguinboy> thanks
<k4rl> OO was ok too, I think I'll be fine with it in another usage or so.
<k4rl> the first one was a bit of a pain, as it looked similar, but wasn't
<holy_cow> k4rl, we are waiting for 2.0 to be released, then switching the entire company
<k4rl> what are they planning to improve form 1.x to 2?
<holy_cow> i think its an incredible piece of software, lots of tools in there that we cant find anywhere
<k4rl> like what?
<holy_cow> all the drawing stuff is great
* k4rl just uses all of them as typewriters
<nickrud> holy_cow, yes, please expand if you could :0
<nickrud> order of quality: msoffice, typewriter, OO
<holy_cow> nickrud, i'll stop right here, people seem offended when i say i like something :)
<penguinboy> wow....this ndiswrapper looks like what I am looking for...thanks a lot!
<holy_cow> nickrud, lol, your a retard, but i'm okay with that
<holy_cow> just so that you know
<holy_cow> :)
<k4rl> I consider office to be much much more useful than a typewriter
<tahorg> <stop the troll>
<k4rl> I wish people wouldn't be so onesided in ms vs os
<k4rl> if a typewriter truly was more useful we'd still use them.
<nickrud> hey, it's a joke :)
<k4rl> yeah I know you probably are nick, you seem to have your head screwed on properly
<k4rl> I guess I just hear it too much.
<holy_cow> nickrud, you need to work on the standup :) hehe
<k4rl> damn zealots
<DigitalFox|PDA> I dislike both MS Office and OpenOffice
<DigitalFox|PDA> I like Abiword/Gnumeric far better
<DigitalFox|PDA> Only reason I don't use Abiword more is that I can't do subscripts
<holy_cow> digitalfox, *nod* i'm banking on that being our backup if this oo.o project goes off kilter in the long term
<holy_cow> they are good
<nickrud> DigitalFox|PDA, I tried hard, but Gnumeric print control sucks, and I could never get a graphic into a header in abiword
<k4rl> is abiword like wordperfect?
<nickrud> my only two dealbreakers
<k4rl> great product, but quirky, low usage,
<DigitalFox|PDA> nah. it's far from quirky
<dave> whenever I try to run a program from gnome that requires administrator privileges, it fails after I enter the password. Any idea where to look for the problem?
<farruinn> dave: you're entering your own password, correct?
<dave> farruinn: I'm entering the root password
<farruinn> dave: if it asks for administrator password use your own password
<holy_cow> oo.o will run into a wall somewhere down the road tho ... its a huge codebase, lots of legacy stuff as its an app from the 80's actually
<farruinn> it's using gksudo, if it was using gksu you could use the root password
<holy_cow> not sure how much has been cleaned up but lots of work is needed there, maybe a rewrite, abiword and gnumeric have the clean start going for them, very light and fast
<dave> farruinn: if it's using gksudo then I'm not in the list of sudoers
<farruinn> how many users on the system?
<holy_cow> one day perhaps they will get some attention, as long as they can import export the oasis/oo file format they can be a potential substitute
<dave> Just me and root
<Nalioth> dave if you are an ubuntu user, you are on the sudoer list
<farruinn> then you should be in sudoers...
<mcrawfor> why the heck won't my php scripts run as CGI's under apache2?
<goyan> hi, i am new to Linux, can i install gcc on ubuntu?
<mcrawfor> goyan: yes
<dave> when I try to sudo from the command line I get kicked back as not being in the list
<mcrawfor> apt-get install gcc
<goyan> cool...
<nickrud> goyan, apt-get install build-essential
<Nalioth> goyan yes apt-get "build-essential" and read the wiki(s)
<goyan> build-essential?
<goyan> what is a wiki?
<georges> dave: type this: sudo id -un
<nickrud> goyan, it pulls in gcc and some other stuff for compiling support, it's what's called a 'meta-package'
<mcrawfor> anyone know about mod_php and apache2? this debian apache layout is throwing me for a loop
<farruinn> dave: I believe with hoary you can add users to sudo by adding them to the admin group
<Nalioth> goyan the package "build-essential" contains gcc automake and other stuff for developement
<dave> says that I'm not in the sudoers list
<mcrawfor> i have perl cgis executing in the same directory...
<Nalioth> the wiki is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org i believe
<mcrawfor> and i added .php to the addhandler cgi-script line
<AiYori> hi , someone could help me with samba please ?
<mcrawfor> ... shouldn't the mod_php config file add a handler for mod_php?
<goyan> installing now.... thx every one....
<goyan> is there anything for ubuntu similar to M$ VC++?
<dave> farruinn: how can I add myself to the admin group from the command line?
<holy_cow> goyan, kdevelop is as close as you are going to get i think
<Nalioth> goyan kdevelop?
<Nalioth> dave "man visudo"
<goyan> i have install kubuntu for that?
<Nalioth> goyan no you don't
<dave> Nalioth: thanks
<goyan> icic... i will check it out....
<goyan> thx....
<Nalioth> goyan apt-get is a smart install thing, it will only install what parts of KDE that are needed
<mcphail> mcrawfor: A long time since i used such things, but isn't mod_php different from the php binary which handles scripts/cgi?
<mcrawfor> mcphail: i agree
<mcrawfor> and i have libapache2-php4 installed
<mcrawfor> which should do the trick
<goyan> icic.... apt-get is a very cool command....
<Nalioth> dave i know nothing about admin groups and the like, but visudo puts whomever you like on the sudoers list
<mcrawfor> and I'm used to adding some php-specific handlers
<mcrawfor> my question is, shouldn
<mcrawfor> 't they be hanging around somewhere already?
<qwe> howdy, I'm trying to mount a windows share and I get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/SharedDocs, missing codepage or other error"
<qwe> in dmesg there's " CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22"
<goyan> i installed FC3 before... ubuntu is much smoother distro than that.....
<mcrawfor> qwe: post the command line you're using, or the line in fstab
<goyan> very very nice....!!!
<dave> Nalioth: thanks now I just have to figure out the correct syntax for the list
<mcphail> mcrawfor: sorry. As i said, long time since i configured apache/php and that was for inline use only.
<qwe> mcphail, "mount -tcifs //192.168.0.1/SharedDocs /mnt/shared"
<qwe> oops
* Nermal vomits
<qwe> @ mcrawfor
<mcrawfor> try mount -t smbfs //etc
<pepperpot> how do i set my dvd drive (/dev/hdc) to automatically use dma on boot-up?
<pixil9> what is tcifs?
<mcrawfor> pixil9: thats what I wnat to know
<DigitalFox|PDA> -t cifs
<b2s> pepperpot: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<mcrawfor> pepperpot: man hdparm.conf
<DigitalFox|PDA> cifs is the better version of smbfs
<pepperpot> thanks mcphail
<pepperpot> i mean mcrawfor
<irCat> anyone familiar with Appletalk.
<qwe> mcrawfor: smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<mcrawfor> hm
<Nalioth> dave my biggest headache was finding the command keystrokes for the bloody thing
* mcphail is having an identity problem...
<mattgirv> Hey I am using VLC, streaming a mms:// stream. Basically it seems like its stuttering but I don't know why. It certainly isn't bandwidth related because my connection is fine.
<qwe> mcphail: tab completion hell :P
<mcphail> qwe: lol
<mcrawfor> qwe: not sure on that one.
<irCat> anyone familiar with Appletalk.
<pepperpot> mcrawfor, man hdparm.conf doesn't work for me
<qwe> mcrawfor: dang!
<mcrawfor> pepperpot: edit it and see what's in there
<qwe> I was hoping someone could help me
<mcrawfor> pepperpot: then 'man hdparm'
<Thorrn4> hello Ubuntu public! I have an error almost every time I close the Root Terminal, it does not harm the system, Im just wondering what it is / what causes it http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v521/Thorrn4/error.png
<irCat> Anyone familiar with Appletalk and Linux?
<Nalioth> mattgirv why don't you google "mmsclient" and d/l the stream to your disk, delete when done
<pepperpot> mcrawfor, /etc/hdparm.conf is well commented, so i can probably figure this out...
<mattgirv> what do you mean download it?
<nickrud> Thorrn4, run sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<Jahooty> i have a netgear ma101b USB wireless device, it shows up in the device list, how do i find out what device it is in /dev/
<Jahooty> ?
<irCat> Anyone familiar with Appletalk and Linux?
<bretzel> hi
<Jahooty> theh device list in kinfocenter specifically
<dazzed> i got a quick problem
<nickrud> Thorrn4, choose kconsole for kde, gnome-terminal for gnome, this should fix it
<dazzed> 2 hours ago my sound was fine i move my computer from dorm to home...and now it doesnt detect sound devices?
<mattgirv> hmm pepperpot, I would prefer to listen to it live.
<nickrud> dazzed, is your sound card in a slot, maybe jiggled?
<Nalioth> mattgirv, there is a C program called "mmsclient". it will record mms:// streams to your HD, thereby reducing any network lag when you want to watch, and also allowing you to keep the vids you want
<dazzed> its onboard nickrud
<nickrud> dazzed, bummer :)
<dazzed> i know right
<mattgirv> Nalioth, ah the thing is, it is actually a radio station :(
<Nalioth> dazzed was any beer involved inside the box or stairs or other forms of gravity?
<Nalioth> mattgirv, mmsclient will record any mms:// stream
<Thorrn4> nickrud, thanks; do u kno what the problem is though?
<dazzed> Nalioth: lol nop
<nickrud> Thorrn4, did that work?
<Nalioth> mattgirv, use streamripper or its gui brother for other streams
<mcrawfor> okay I answered a few, now it's my turn: does anyone know why libapache2-mod-php4 isn't running php scripts even though i have it linked in mod-enabled?
<nickrud> Thorrn4, that is, if it worked, I have an idea :)
<REWind> Do anyone know who I can share a esd session with several logged in users on one machine?
<Thorrn4> nickrud, yea....it does not have the error, but does that terminal have the same...rights/previlegdes as the root terminal?
<Thorrn4> or does it not matter
<mattgirv> Nalioth, yes but I want to listen to it live, rather than delayed/later.
<Quinn_Storm> mattgirv: can't you play the file its stream-saving to?
<nickrud> Thorrn4, yeah the user calling is what matters, not the programs rights
<Nalioth> ah then i cannot help you, perhaps your system load is interfering?
<mattgirv> Quinn_Storm, no. It is a radio station, so it doesn't have a beginning or an end.
<nickrud> Thorrn4, what happened is somehow as root you were calling a different terminal than your regular user, the
<Nalioth> mattgirv, they all have beginnings and ends
<nickrud> command I gave you reset it
<CarlK> hoary setup - I have 11.3 gig of partitioned space.  How do I create an extended partition?
<nullctl> hello
<Thorrn4> but nickrud in that gnome-terminal I cannot do "su -" and use my password...does it work in root by default?
<qwe> mcrawfor: lol, the problem was me not having smbfs installed... *duh*
<mattgirv> its a radio station... it will just keep going forever and ever, and it being a radio station would mean i probably would like to listen to it now, rather than listening to things later!
<nickrud> Thorrn4, did you set a root password?
<Jahooty> thorrn4, ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default, it uses sudo instead
<Nalioth> mattgirv, running streamripper for a few hours gives me a few dozen mp3z with names and such all nice and pretty
* nickrud points at Jahooty
<mcrawfor> qwe: glad you figured it out!
<pixil9> I can't believe i just got rehired at a job i walked out on 2 years ago
<pixil9> lol
<Thorrn4> Jahooty, yea...my 1st account password...I think that new that, but it does not work
<Nalioth> mattgirv, use streamripper for a day, then use your mp3 player on shuffle...i find they play the same sh*t all the time anyway
<Jahooty> thorn, that worked for me in...uh...
<nickrud> pixil9, playing hard to get sometimes works :)
<Jahooty> not hoary...
<pixil9> haha i guess
<mattgirv> Nalioth, but it is a talk station.
<mattgirv> lol
<mcphail> mcrawfor: have you installed php4-cgi ?
<pixil9> I fucked em over bad
<PHPWannabe> Does anyone here use Kubuntu?  #kubuntu is DEAD
<Jahooty> warty, but i've noticed i can't do taht with 'su' in hoary
<Jahooty> i like kubuntu
<Marble2> now, does anyone know how I can view the ram usage of a specific proces without using top?
<mcrawfor> mcphail: well - i want mod_php....
<nickrud> pixil9, so maybe it's all part of a plot to get back at you.
<pixil9> applications --> system --> system monitor
<Jahooty> ksysgaurd is my best guess Marble
<Nalioth> mattgirv, ah then i'd look at system overhead and nice(ness)
<Jahooty> what pixil9 said
<mcphail> mcphail: but is that the correct tool for the job?
<mcrawfor> tee hee
<PHPWannabe> nm
<Nalioth> PHPWannabe, yes i use it on alternate days
<mcrawfor> mcphail: now THATs an identiy crisis
<mcphail> mcrawfor: bugger - mixing up tab completion myself now !
<Marble2> anyone?
* mcphail blushes
<Jahooty> no one knows how to find out what device name a certain physical device has?
<mcrawfor> Marble2: ps xau |grep processname
<qm8008137> how do I become a root?
<nickrud> Marble2, pixel9 mentioned applications->system-tools->system monitor
<mcrawfor> Marble2: you can probably pass ps a processid too, that might be nice
<Jahooty> does grep search outputs for a certain string you enter?  have i gathered taht right?
<JDahl> does Hoary use glibc 2.2 or 2.3, and where do you check that?
<qm8008137> what's the password for root user? in 5.04??
<mcrawfor> Jahooty: why yes it does - gather more from man grep
<Thorrn4> oh, ok Jahooty...I guess that it was a pointless question; sorry 2 have wasted your time; btw, Im getting to like Ubuntu (Im my 2nd Distro, Im been using LInux for about 1 month and Ubuntu for 1-2 days - yesterday and today)
<PHPWannabe> Nalioth: How do you change default E-mail programs and the such?
<holy_cow> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=22756  <-- hehe fun article
<Jahooty> qm, no root user in hoary, you'll have to create one
<nickrud> qm8008137, there is no root password :)
<Marble2> which field shows the ram usage
<qm8008137> Jahooty, any documentation?
<Marble2> it all just looks like numbers to me
<Jahooty> documentation?
<pixil9> VM Size.
<qm8008137> i need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<qm8008137> but only root can do that..
<Jahooty> sudo
<Marble2> qm8008137: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jahooty> like sudo...yeah
<Jahooty> what he said
<Jahooty> or sudo vim /yadda/yadda/warden/yadda.yadda
<qm8008137> cool it works..but how do i create root?
<Jahooty> i'm working on that myself
<mcrawfor> create root?
<nickrud> qm8008137, if you really want it, sudo passwd root
<qm8008137> create a root user
<Marble2> qm8008137: There is a root... but there is no password set by default.
<mcrawfor> no
<mcrawfor> sudo -s root
<Jahooty> ahh
<Jahooty> cool
<Marble2> sudo passwd root
<mcrawfor> will get you a root shell
<Marble2> lets you set a root password
<Janux> how do you take screenshot in Ubuntu?
<Jahooty> i like root
<qm8008137> ok let me try those thanks
<pixil9> System --> Take Screenshot
<pixil9> lol.
* mcrawfor recommends mildly against making root log-inable
<Jahooty> how come?
<nickrud> qm8008137, sudo -i is actually better than making root
<Marble2> because running things as root is very insecure
<Nalioth> PHPWannabe, i would guess (i know next to nothing) it would be somewhere in your system administation settings
<mattgirv> Anyone know how to get Dashboard working on Ubuntu
<Janux> pixil9, hahaha...thanks
<qm8008137> i'll man sudo
<PHPWannabe> Dang.  I have tried Control Center and there is nothing in there...
<holy_cow> Janux, print screen also works
<Jahooty> ahh, yeah.  but if if the kid next door was much of a hacker he'd put WEP on his wireless
<Marble2> having a root account log-inable is fine, but don't use root all the time. use your default with sudo when needed. Only su to root when you have to run a ton of commands that would require sudo
<Nalioth> mattgirv, wtf is Dashboard?
<holy_cow> Janux, alt / prt screen takes snapshot of app window only
<mattgirv> Nalioth, http://www.nat.org/dashboard/
<qm8008137> and how can I get source for 5.04 kernel?
<mattgirv> :) Awesome
<qm8008137> i need to compile a driver against the kernel..
<t3rror> asdfasdf
<Jahooty> well qm, in a console type uname -a or uname -r
<holy_cow> qm8008137, apt-cache search kernel source
<CarlK> wow, the installer does let me resize an ntfs partition - those devs are soo cool ;)
<Jahooty> and oh, that too,
<holy_cow> actually in that order infact :)
<Jahooty> i keep forgetting most people here don't need to compile a dirver just to get internet
<mattgirv> Nalioth, nm, I found a wiki guide :)
<pixil9> not my 3c905
* pixil9 pets it
<Jahooty> like me
<ivo_> hello guys
<pixil9> I've had this same nic for like 10 years
<ivo_> still awake??
<pixil9> ivo_, no.
<ivo_> hehe
<ivo_> :)
<Nalioth> CarlK arent they tho? i like the old method better, shoving the ntfs part off into the never-never
<ivo_> does anybody maybe know how bluetooth works in ubuntu
<ivo_> i have a program that finds my bluetooth device, but how to connect
<ivo_> and my mobile doesn't find ubuntu bluetooth
<tombs> hi ppl
<Nalioth> mattgirv, i still don't get dashboard, after reading the page
<romulo> hi, where i can find a list of repositories for hoary unstable?
<Jahooty> why doesn't eth0 or eth1 show up in ifconfig, but they shsow up in iwconfig?
<holy_cow> hoary unstable? you mean just hoary correct?
<ivo_> i must go and sleep
<holy_cow> apt-setup might do it?
<CarlK> hoary install, user/pw step - I seem to be stuck in a loop - Full Name, user, pass, confirm, loop - anyone know whats going on?
<ivo_> goodbye, and good night
<Nalioth> romulo, http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<romulo> holy_cow, thanks
<Nalioth> CarlK, isnt there a "done" button?
<CarlK> nope
<niran> Jahooty, ifconfig only shows configured interfaces, iwconfig shows all interfaces
<Jahooty> ahh
<Jahooty> how do i configure an eth0 and eth1?
<niran> ifup
<Nalioth> CarlK, sorry i can't 'member my installation
<niran> sudo ifup eth0
<pixil9> just use the newbie gui config
<Jahooty> "ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<Jahooty> i don't see a gui config
<Jahooty> all i can find is one for wireless
<Jahooty> ....
<Jahooty> ok, doesn't seem to be in the 'start menu' (what do you call that in linux?) butthere was a launcher for it
<qm8008137> why does psmouse.proto=imps not recognized??
<niran> Jahooty, are you on hoary?
<Jahooty> yeah, hoary kubuntu
<Jahooty> i found the gui config for networking
<niran> Jahooty, i don;t know where the config tools in kde are
<Jahooty> both devices are greyed out with red x's saying 'disabled ethernet network device'
<niran> enable them
<Jahooty> buttons are greyed out
<Thorrn4> I'm trying to use the Synaptic Package Manager to installer MPLAYER, but I need to know is Ubuntu 5 is a 386 or a 586 system? (what do those #'s mean?)
<Jahooty> oooooh, 'administrator mode' i need...grr
<dazzed>  got the sound to work!
<pixil9> 386 is a 386
<pixil9> 586 is a 586
<Jahooty> i had to extend the window to expose the 'administrator mode' button
<Jahooty> mother *deleted*
<pixil9> 686 is pentium2 and up
<Nalioth> Thorrn4, 386 is 3- and 486
<pixil9> tolstoy, ew you work for HP
<Thorrn4> Nalioth, what does that mean? Im very new to Linux
<Nalioth> Thorrn4, 586 is Pentium grade and above
<dazzed> whats it mean when im on 2.6.10-5-386 on i686?
<niran> pixil9, why ew?
<Nalioth> Thorrn4, 686 is modern Pentium II and better
<dazzed> im on amd athalon
<Nalioth> Thorrn4, means you are using software compiled for  an older processor on a newer one
<DonL> That's a K6 or 7 I think
<Jahooty> ok...i enable the interfaces and they revert to 'disabled' automatically after a few seconds
<pixil9> Well you can run the 386 version
<Jahooty> i configured them with dhcp, then enabled them and they did the same
<pixil9> but there's no special cpu instruction sets.
<qm8008137> is it safe to use vanila kernle?
<pixil9> It would be kind of retarded to only include the 686 version of the kernel with people running pentiums
<pixil9> p1s
<nickrud> qm8008137, you mean compile your own?
<nickrud> from kernel.org?
<qm8008137> yep
<niran> Jahooty, what is your eth0? a wired connection?
<qm8008137> or is there another way?
<Jahooty> yeah, there are two wired cards in this machine
<niran> hmm...
<nickrud> qm8008137, people do it, but apt-get install kernel-source has the patches debian packages my depend on
<niran> they should have been configured automatically
<pixil9> If you compile your own.. i'd use make-kpkg
<nickrud> s/my/may
<Jahooty> so i hit apply and it's 'reloading the network'
<pixil9> makes it a lot easier
<qm8008137> can i just type apt-get install kernel-source without version number?
<niran> did "sudo ifup eth0" have any output?
<nickrud> qm8008137, no, I didn't look up the version numbers :)
<Jahooty> yeah, one sec
<qm8008137> only if I can copy and paste...
<qm8008137> linux-source-2.6.10 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.10 w
<pixil9> qm8008137, www.pastebin.com
<Jahooty> "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<pixil9> if its lots
<cens0red> good moaning.
<qm8008137> that's what i found by apt-cashe search kernel source
<nickrud> qm8008137, looks good
<DigitalFox|PDA> that reminds me, I need to see if ssh works on this system
<Jahooty> ahh!! i got one to stay enabled by enabling it and hitting apply quickly before it could revert
<qm8008137> and what's the command for installing that source?
<qm8008137> apt-get?
<niran> Jahooty, that means your interfaces aren't configured correctly
<dazzed> god i love it...im theiving wireless conn from my nieghboors on my laptop and routing it to my pc via lan...god i love computers
<niran> Jahooty, open /etc/network/interfaces
<pixil9> http://www.pastebin.com/275952
<nickrud> qm8008137, and like pixel9 mentioned, apt-get install kernel-package and man make-kpkg
<pixil9> I'm really _really_ glad I don't code.
<holy_cow> dazzed, stupid people are great
<holy_cow> i mean windows users are great
<dazzed> holy_cow: ur telling me
<holy_cow> *ahem*
<dazzed> lol
<pixil9> I can pretty much go anywhere and get internet on my laptop
<nickrud> pixil9, I used to, then I started going to 12 step programs :)
<qm8008137> $ man make-kpkg
<qm8008137> No manual entry for make-kpkg
<qm8008137> same as make-pkg
<dazzed> i get horrible signal though...its at like 2.0mbps but i still get like 30k down
<pixil9> nickrud: just looking at that pastebin link i put.. makes me want to cry
<nickrud> qm8008137, apt-get install kernel-package
<DonL> I accidentally killed my system last night. I've been re-installing since
<Jahooty> ok, ifconfig is listing eth0 and eth1 now
<qm8008137> it asks me about gcc install..and the version is 3.3??
<qm8008137> isn't there newer version?
<dazzed> DonL: hwod u kill it??? knife to the cpu? happened to me twice
<niran> Jahooty, what did you put in interfaces?
<Jahooty> what do you want to see from /etc/network/interfaces?
<DonL> Somehow did something to lose X
<niran> oh
<niran> what's there?
<nickrud> pixil9, what's so bad about it is I recognize what's bad about it :)
<niran> auto eth0?
<dazzed> DonL: didnt have to start over for that....boot in console sudo apt-get install xorg
<nickrud> I think
<Jahooty> interfaces reads:mapping hotplug
<Jahooty> script grep
<Jahooty> map eth1
<Jahooty>  iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Jahooty>  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DonL> Didn't work. I tried that
<dazzed> damn soryr man i know how much of a pita it is
<pixil9> nickrud: bad coding?
<DonL> Eventually got totally frustrated and reinstalled Warty, then updated to Hoary. Still can't get Java working
<qm8008137> ok..kernel-package installed..now i see man make-kpkg
<niran> Jahooty, mine is a bit different, but that might be because i didnt install from a pure hoary
<dazzed> DonL: www.ubuntuguide.com has a new way for java MUCH easier now
<nickrud> pixil9, no, inadequate naming
<DonL> Is that the unofficial one?
<Jahooty> wohoo
<dazzed> who runs irssi here?
<niran> Jahooty, before the iface lines, add "auto ethX"
<dazzed> DonL: yes
<Jahooty> i can ping yahoo
<pixil9> qm8008137, http://www.falkotimme.com/howtos/debian_kernel2.6_compile/index.php
<DonL> If so, that's what I used
<pixil9> don't bother reading the man page.
<niran> where ethX is the interface you want to start on boot
<Jahooty> ok
<niran> don't put "ethX" verbatim
<Jahooty> ahh, ok
<nickrud> pixil9, the coding may make sense in context, but meaningless naming ....
<dazzed> i know someone runs irssi in here?
<mcrawfor> dazzed: me
<dazzed> whats the command to get outta a pm
<dazzed> its killing me
<mcrawfor> it's /q
<DonL> dazzed, wish I had a pure Hoary cd, but they're on order
<dazzed> true true DonL  you can download one ?
<dazzed> thanks mcrawfor
<blueschoolfox> lame is being lame
<flux_> wow. i *love* ubuntu
<DonL> dazzed, yes, I could do that and burn it I suppose
<dazzed> flux_: i love ubuntu with flux
<blueschoolfox> it outputs 2400hz sample rate
<Jahooty> ok, what was the command to get kernel sources?
<blueschoolfox> I want 44100 sample rate mp3
<blueschoolfox> gimme the command.
<dazzed> flux_: u use fluxbox? or just a nick?
<pixil9> qm8008137, Ignore the instructions at the end to adjust lilo.. i think make-kpkg adds everything in grub for you.
<flux_> dazzed, what?
<dazzed> nevermind
<flux_> no it's my nick
<flux_> i use gnome
<blueschoolfox> as per the manual I used:  lame --abr 58 -h  startup.wav  -s 44.1 --resample 44.1
<dazzed> i was going to congratulate u if u use flux
<flux_> i used to be a windows-desktopper with a debian server, but ubuntu just rocks.
<pixil9> flux_, agreed
<flux_> about fluxbox: if you're going to use a gui anyway, why not go for the big thing?
<flux_> fluxbox is nothing more than a graphical terminal :p
<mcrawfor> flux_: because "the big thing" is usually more than you need to get the work done
<pixil9> I was using fluxbox for a bit.. then openbox.. now gnome w/ ubuntu :P
<yfir> flux_: not all of us need or want all that extra stuff
<blueschoolfox> oh
<blueschoolfox> wrong file
<mcrawfor> flux_: at which point it becomes an irritating distraction
<flux_> ah bloated, i understand
<nekohayo> anyone knowledgeable with veeeeeery old hardware? I just want to know, if those things (such as serial ports) plugged directly in motherboards are considererd as "PCI" or not.. ?
<pixil9> I don't think they're pci.
<CarlK> that isn't old ;)
<nickrud> nekohayo, no, they're older than pci :)
<nekohayo> are they recognized by xorg / the kernel in any way?
<FeJaOr> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C01, pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C02...what do that mean??
<FeJaOr> anyone?
<nickrud> nekohayo, they'll be /dev/ttyS0 on up
<nekohayo> yeah I know, this mobo is so old that it is like "new, featuring PCI 2.1! awesome technology!"
<flux_> well, i must say, coming from windows with a bit of linux-knowledge, ubuntu is doable. except for multimedia (wmv, quicktime, firefoxplugins)
<CarlK> nekohayo - are you talking about rocket port card that has 16 com ports?
<iGN> Hi. :) Can anyone help me turn off zapping (c-a-backspace) in xorg?
<nekohayo> um.. wait maybe a picture might help
<flux_> what do you guys use for quicktime?
<pixil9> flux_, mplayer works fine for those formats with w32codecs.
<Jahooty> encrypted wmv is a pain in linux
<nekohayo> 67kbytes, have a laugh :) http://nanokron.info:8000/dscf0018.jpg
<pixil9> I dunno actually about quicktime
<pixil9> i never watch that shit
<pixil9> apple can die
<Nalioth> wmv? horrors!
<nekohayo> the serial port can be see in the upper left
<nickrud> Speaking of multimedia, why would totem-xine have problems with rm's but not mplayer ?
<robertj> does anyone know of a good gtk ftp client that doesn't have problems with usernames containing @ signs
<yfir> my life is fine without quicktime or wmv
<flux_> i know, but there are people who use it, so i'd like to be able to view those files
<nekohayo> and I tried making it work with /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1 with xorg.conf, it doesn't
<nickrud> nekohayo, ?
<nekohayo> the mouse
<nickrud> ah
<pixil9> flux_, I think you can install quicktime codecs
<pixil9> I remember q32 something
<CarlK> nekohayo - what is with the video thing?
<flux_> how/where? :)
<nekohayo> trying to resurrect that dinosaur is a challenge I want to take :)
<nekohayo> it's an S3 Virge
<nekohayo> with a Voodoo 2 accelerating thing I *think*
<nekohayo> yes, those things existed.
<redduck666> CarlK: isn't quick time codecs incuded in w32codecs package?
<pixil9> That's what i thought
<pixil9> maybe i'm on crack tho
<flux_> could be :p
<pixil9> ya they are packed with it
<CarlK> redduck666 - um... I forget - I now it isn't "that" hard to get them working
<pixil9> just checked
<Janux> I can't play .rmvb using realplayer, any idea?
<pixil9> but I think you need real player
<pixil9> heh
<flux_> :|
<Janux> pixil9, I installed and it runs.
<Jahooty> how do you get kernel sources with apt?
<nickrud> nekohayo, I've never used a serial mouse, so ....
<flux_> w32codecs.... in which repository?
<pixil9> I'm talkin to flux
<pixil9> flux_, marillat
<nekohayo> nickrud, me neither ;) this thing is OLD
<Janux> pixil9, oops...sorry
<CarlK> duh.. I am at the X login screen and I need to get to a logiin prompt to log in as root cuz I am a moron and screwed up the user/pw - shouldn't Alt-S-F7 get me there?
<nekohayo> I don't want to give up and put win98 on it.
<pixil9> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<pixil9> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<pixil9> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<flux_> ah i've googled for the w32codecs
<flux_> i'm gonna install them
<pixil9> I used one of those
<pixil9> it has mplayer & w32codecs in debian packages
<nekohayo> I want to be able to show it off and say "look, this is a P2"
<pixil9> CarlK, ctrl-alt-f1
<pixil9> or whatever term
<CarlK> awesome - thanks
<comforteagle_> i think this is a ubuntu thing: I've installed the firefox greasemonkey extension (on ibook), but cannot install any of the scripts.  Anyone experience this and know a solution?
<pixil9> nekohayo: Go for something more basic.. like a mini install of freebsd or a netinstall of sarge(debian testing)
<flux_> do w32codecs work with gstreamer?
<flux_> totem-gstreamer
<nekohayo> pixil9, well I thought of just putting XFCE/fluxbox/whatever
<CarlK> for quicktime and other stuff - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pixil9> with ubuntu?
<flux_> yes?
<nekohayo> the only thing that's not working yet is the mouse. oh maybe the modem, I haven't tested.
<nekohayo> ...and removing lots of unnecessary daemons
<pixil9> lol
<pixil9> I'd start with sarge :P
<nekohayo> why?
<nickrud> nekohayo, yeah, the sarge business card iso
<nekohayo> for extreme configurability?
<Janux> anyone knows how to play rmvb with realplayer? any special codec or any configurations?
<pixil9> I dunno
* nickrud nods
<pixil9> it's an old system
<pixil9> start from scratch
<skora> hi...anyone know the command mkdir well ?
<CarlK> oh wow - seems I can
<mcrawfor> skora: it makes directories
<pixil9> I don't see the point of even installing ubuntu with fluxbox lol
<Jahooty> what do you want to do with mkdir?
<CarlK> oh wow - seems I can't use a fat fs for /home
<nekohayo> (boy.. making an S3 Virge work with xorg o_O I just realized how much I've learned in one linux year)
<skora> i want to make a shell script that will create directories for all the zips that i have in a folder
<mcrawfor> Jahooty: don't be dense - ubuntu is a linux distro, it's designed to allow you maximum flexibility
<nickrud> nekohayo, so you've been using linux for a few weeks then :)
<skora> and then extract each of the zips' files into their respective directories
<nekohayo> hahaha
<mcrawfor> Jahooty: if you like the minimalist approach of fluxbox and the capable package management of apt, it;s perfect
<Jahooty> whhat did i say that was dense?
<skora> im not sure what options on mkdir to use.
<pixil9> I think openbox is nicer than fluxbox
<pixil9> though it's annoying you have to load a panel
<mattgirv> Is File-Roller the best Archive GUI app for linux?
<Jahooty> wy are you adressing your responses to me?
<pixil9> He's talking to me
<pixil9> i think lol
<bugz_> where can i find security updates for ubuntu 5.04?
<CarlK> skora - find ...-exec mkdir basename {} \;
<nekohayo> something lots of people tell me: don't change distros/software without notice because something doesn't work.. so theorically I should stay and make that ubuntu box work! I'm not sure debian would make the serial port work anyhow.. or would it?
<nickrud> bugz, do you have the security repository enabled?
<pixil9> And exactly what you said.. fluxbox +apt.. download sarge and apt-get install x & fluxbox :P
<CarlK> skora - look into find -exec and basename
<mcrawfor> Jahooty: sorry, i meant pixil9
<pixil9> I guess sarge doesn't come with xorg though
<mcrawfor> pixil9: see the above!
<mcrawfor> he
<nekohayo> oh, well I'm not expecting dropshadows :)
<nickrud> nekohayo, voodoo2 is the bomb!
<bugz_> nickrud: im using windows right now bcoz im in my cousins house
<pixil9> nekohayo, what speed is the cpu?
<nekohayo> I'd only expect a _reasonable_ boot time, okay reactivity (close to win98 on an old machine?) and somthing that doesn't look like a CLI
<nekohayo> it's a ..lol... 200mhz MMX
<pixil9> hehe
<pixil9> i got debian on my p166
<pixil9> laptop
<pixil9> fucking slow
<nekohayo> it hasn't melted yet?
<pixil9> i think the hard drive is like 1000 rpm
<nekohayo> mine is 4500
<nekohayo> Xd
<pixil9> it's a dell
<pixil9> so who knows
<mattgirv> Is File-Roller the best Archive GUI app for linux?
<nickrud> bugz_, if you have a line in /etc/apt/sources.list starting with deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, you'll get security upgrades as soon as they come out
<nekohayo> mattgirv, I don't have any problems with it
<yfir> mattgirv: don't know about 'best', but it's pretty good. useable
<yfir> mattgirv: i can't suggest an alternative though
<mattgirv> I am sorry, I phrased wrong, I mean are their any viable alternatives?
<nekohayo> it's a shame gentoo would take three lightyears to compile huh :)
<nickrud> mattgirv, I can't even think of an alternative, except maybe in kde
<thoreauputic> mattgirv: ark for kde I think
<Jahooty> i like ark myself
<nekohayo> ...hmm, do you have an idea how that "pre-PCI thingy" is called?
<Jahooty> isa?
<nekohayo> nay.. something plugged directly into the mobo
<nickrud> nekohayo, this isn't an old IBM, is it?
<nekohayo> (I have ISA jacks however.. hehe)
<FeJaOr> does anybody know how can I make the resolution of the logging screen to look bigger??
<nekohayo> no it's an old noname with an Aopen motherboard
<Tanaric> Is anyone experienced in getting software MIDI and Ubuntu working properly together?
<bugz_> nickrud, so theres no new updates since 5.04 came out?
<nickrud> bugz_, there have been updates to the wallpaper, a mozilla locale, and kdelibs
<FeJaOr> does anybody know how can I make the resolution of the logging screen to look bigger??
<nickrud> bugz_, if you installed after those releases came out, you already have them.
<bugz_> nickrud, thanks
<pixil9> FeJaOr, Your resolution changes once you login?
<FeJaOr> I have w32codec and can't play .wmv in totem....what's the right plugin to get .wmv played in my computer??
<FeJaOr> pixil9, yes...
<FeJaOr> pixil9, cause I have a different resolution in my session
<pixil9> weird
<FeJaOr> pixil9, but I was wondering if there's a way to change the resolution of the login screen to make it bigger
<FeJaOr> I have w32codec and can't play .wmv in totem....what's the right plugin to get .wmv played in my computer??
<pixil9> I dunno
<pixil9> I've never had that problem
<mjr> FeJaOr, install totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<pixil9> FeJaOr, I use mplayer and w32codecs.
<Tanaric> Can anyone help me with sound?  I can get software-based MIDI to work, or everything else, but not both.
<nickrud> and on the question of totem-xine, is there any reason why it won't play rm's while mplayer will?
<FeJaOr> mjr, I tried that but some of the movie formats can't open with xine
<mjr> nickrud, 'cause mplayer people are more interested in ugly hacks
<nickrud> mjr, thanks
<FeJaOr> pixil9, I have w32codecs installed and I'm trying to open the .wmv with totem - gstreamer...
<yfir> Tanaric: i can't really help beyond this, but the problem is probably that gnome is using esd. try killing it and see if things work for you
<holy_cow> FeJaOr, totem gstreamer doesn't use w32codecs
<holy_cow> it uses gstreamer plugins
<yfir> Tanaric: then at least you'll know where the problem lies
<Tanaric> yfir: I killed esd, that's how I get MIDI to work.  However, now all other sounds, including Gnome noises and XMMS, fail to work.
<holy_cow> FeJaOr, uninstall totem gstreamer and install totem xine, that uses w32codecs
<mattgirv> Has anyone here had Age of Empires 2 working under Wine/Cedega/
<yfir> Tanaric: there should be a way to configure esd to recognize MIDI, but you'll have to ask someone else how to do it. sorry
<dave> trying to setup a network printer but I can't find the address. Any ideas how to find the address?
<nickrud> Tanaric, try setting System-Prefs->Multimedia to alsa, it may help
<chimaera> hi, anyone experiences memory leaking rhythmbox? i haev quite a lagre collection and when trying to import, rhythmbox eats up all memory and gets killed eventually..
<chimaera> mattgirv: try #cedega
<yfir> Tanaric: the other thing you could do is totally disable esd and stop using it altogether as nickrud suggests
<FeJaOr> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C01, pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME_ _CRS failure for PNP0C02...what do that mean??
<yfir> Tanaric: but there are other consequences to that...
<nickrud> yfir, Tanaric sound still sucks ;(
<nickrud> but it is better
<dave> I have set the global settings to detect LAN printers but I can't find any place where they are detected.
<yfir> Tanaric: i hate to suggest this, but if you really need to do MIDI work with linux, you might want to consider this distro instead: http://www.agnula.org/
<yfir> Tanaric: it's worth a look anyway
<gusbee> anyone have any idea why DNS works for everything besides my web browser?
<chimaera> is there a 'helper' to mount nfs-shares usiing ubuntu/gnome or do i have to do it manually via shell?
<gusbee> Fresh Hoary install
<pixil9> lol
<Tanaric> nickrud: If I set the sound to ALSA, I cannot run fluidsynth anymore; it says "default sound device in use"
<pixil9> Fuck there's a lot of weird problems
<nickrud> there is never anything wrong with choosing the right tool to get the job done philosophy
<thoreauputic> chimaera: AFAIK, you have to edit  files
<chimaera> thoreauputic: gnome related or just fstab?
<pixil9> gusbee: how is your /etc/resolv.conf looking
<nickrud> Tanaric, yeah, I said it may help, but now you're into configuring .asoundrc which I consider voodoo
<thoreauputic> chimaera: /etc/exports and /etc/fstab mainly
<thoreauputic> chimaera: you probably need nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common as well
<gusbee> I have: search domain.actdsltmp \n nameserver 192.168.0.1 \n nameserver 205.171.3.65
<nickrud> Tanaric, voodoo being anything I don't understand :)
<gusbee> which looks ok to me, thee 192.168 is my dsl modem
<thoreauputic> chimaera: I found this useful >> http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/NFS-HOWTO/
<Tanaric> nickrud: No worries.  Where would I find that file?  I don't mind mucking around. :)
<pixil9> gusbee: remove 192.168.0.1
<nickrud> Tanaric, hang on, I saw a link recently, I may still have it
<Tanaric> nickrud: Thanks, I appriciate it.
<nickrud> Tanaric, I think this is the right place to start: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
* nickrud pets epiphany
<shido6> im playing the exact same avi in ubuntu on a samba share on another linux box as i did in xp
<shido6> and its smoother in ubuntu
<shido6> same hardware
<shido6> same box. just running ubuntu on it now
<housetier> yep I have seen that too
<housetier> on a friends pc
<shido6> now if I can get the other 3 speakers to work that would be great
<shido6> right now only left and right are working
<shido6> center and rear left and right not working
* housetier only has a stereo soundcard
<CarlK> any recomendations on sending the audio out from Skype to an IceCast v1 server?
<nickrud> shido6, run alsamixer, it will give you better access to your hardware
<CarlK> or any other VoIP app - as long as it will connect to land lines for cheap (need to do a 2 hour call)
<chimaera> thoreauputic: thanks. i know how to handle nfs, i was just curious if gnome can. seems like kde is still way ahead..
<abarbaccia> hey guys
<CarlK> hoary install, user/pw step - I seem to be stuck in a loop - Full Name, user, pass, confirm, loop - I now know whats going on: /home on fat = https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1085
* nickrud crosses fingers at Carlk
<nickrud> 's machine :)
<CarlK> heh
<CarlK> im redoing it - decided to move 500k from ntfs to ext3 ;)
<shido6> sweet
<nickrud> shido6, worked?
<shido6> xine works with my esonic 5.1 headphones
<theturtle> hey
<theturtle> is there anywhere i can download a dvd of ubuntu
<jsgotangco> christ wat a disaster for me
<theturtle> with all the current apps?
<mindmedic> theturtle, i think theres just the cd
<resiak> kbrooks: If I hated it, would I be here?
<nickrud> theturtle, there is no dvd, ubuntu only releases a one cd install
<kbrooks> resiak, no
<mindmedic> theturtle, but the ubuntu homepage might be a good place to download ubuntu
<theturtle> could i grab the current repository via ftp?
<mindmedic> theturtle, why dont you just upgrade the packages you need?
<nickrud> theturtle, there's no reason
<theturtle> plenty
<theturtle> i have dialup at home
<theturtle> i wanna grab all i can now
<theturtle> even if a month from now they are slightly out of date :/
<mindmedic> yeah, you can dl a repository
<nickrud> theturtle, what you need is the package apt-zip
<nickrud> theturtle, as long as you can leech broadband somewhere
<theturtle> yeah that'd ork
<theturtle> thnx nickrud
<CarlK> there is a dvd somewhere
<nickrud> theturtle, I know your pain :)
<Tanaric> nickrud: Is .asoundrc supposed to already exist?  None of my home directories have this file.
<theturtle> carlk i see one
<theturtle> has ppc and amd64
<nickrud> Tanaric, no, it's something you must build from scratch, as I understand it. I've never had the need, I've just brushed up against the info when I've been looking for other things.
<theturtle> but just that, not an actual package
<theturtle> dvd
<ShadowRage> how do I add joystick devices in ubuntu?
<CarlK> yeah, I was wonderin about packages
<Janux> Hi, I have a question, does RamDisk mean that I mount a partition to my RAM?
<amonkey> how can i get multiple instances of totem?
<GoneBoB> Janux: basically, yes
<theturtle> For anyone running latest hoary
<theturtle> where does it grab your packages from?
<ShadowRage> how can I use gameport devices under ubuntu with the 2.6 kernel?
<theturtle> just a general question, what repository
<Janux> GoneBoB, Then if I have a my database installed on /opt/MySQL/db.db, if I mount this partition /opt to RAM, it is supposedly loading much much faster, right?
<mindmedic> ShadowRage, gameport module is called ns558
<GoneBoB> Janux: it's a lot more complicated than that
<GoneBoB> if you have lots of ram
<GoneBoB> the db will be cached in ram anyway
<mindmedic> what kind of gameport have you got?
<CarlK> Janux - you probably don't want to try to outsmart the OS and how it uses ram ;)
<ShadowRage> mindmedic: is that for a certain joystick/controller? or for a certain gameport?
<XplOzIon> hi
<ShadowRage> because I have a soundblaster live and it uses emu10ka_gp
<ShadowRage> er
<ShadowRage> because I have a soundblaster live and it uses emu10k1_gp
<mindmedic> ohh.. yeah thats the right one then
<mindmedic> i got that too
<Janux> CarlK, What I mean is that sometimes some applications or programs take a lot of time loading and swapping from disk, if I put that program/application on RamDisk, it should load much faster since everything is one Ram, right?
<ShadowRage> mindmedic: how do I create the /dev entries?
<CarlK> Janux - no.
<ShadowRage> or do you even have a clue?
<mindmedic> ShadowRage, load the drivers for your joystick
<Determinist> ok , what's the difference between hoary hedgehog 5.04 and simply 5.04 , because there seems to be a difference
<Janux> CarlK, why?
<Determinist> trying to download the installation CD and this small detail puzzles me.
<GoneBoB> Determinist: hoary is the name for 5.04
<CarlK> Janux - if swap is happening, taking away ram is going to cause more swapping
<KaiL_> hwdb-gui doesn't work here, I guess it has some "hidden" dependencies...:(
<Janux> CarlK, what if I have enough RAM to make Swap partition on RAM as well?
<CarlK> Janux - um, thats 'dumb'
<Janux> CarlK, why?
<nickrud> Janux, do you have, like, 8GB mem?
<CarlK> Janux that is like building a garage inside your garage
<ShadowRage> mindmedic: which would be? (saitek p-120)
<Janux> nickrud, I guess....2GB?  hahaha...I mean I only put that application and swap on RAM
<CarlK> swap is for when you run out of ram  - the OS will use the HD's swap as "more ram":
<mindmedic> i do not have that one
<Janux> CarlK, ya...but I mean is it possible? like in theory at least?  no offense, I am a newbie in linux world but I am just trying everything
<mindmedic> dont know the driver...#
<nickrud> Janux, no offense, bug I suggest you do the same as me: let those guys with doctorates figure out how to use my memory most efficently
<nickrud> s/bug/but
<CarlK> Janux - maybe.  I have considered using a 512meg usb thumb drive for swap
<holy_cow> Janux, you can load a knoppix live cd all into ramdisk sure
<abarbaccia> Janux, swap is simply a place where the kernel uses the HDD as extra storage...if you don't want it using it, get more ram and it wont use it as often - but theres a point of redundancy
<holy_cow> Janux, you would be surprised just how 'unfast' programs actually load :)
<Janux> nickrud, hehehe....
<holy_cow> Janux, it's not that impressive to be perfectly honest
<ShadowRage> ........
<flux_> any ideas on where i can get information on installing my creative webcam nx pro?
<holy_cow> flux_, google for whether or not its supported by linux
<flux_> thanks for your help, holy_cow
<Janux> holy_cow, really....hmm.....cuz some programs that I run really loads very slowly for startup...
<mindmedic> find out which driver you need
<Janux> CarlK, that sounds interesting
<abarbaccia> Janux, like what programs?
<holy_cow> flux_, if it is, usually its as simple as modprobing the right driver, plugin stuff into usb, and loading up the right application to send/recieve images from it
<mindmedic> the joydev module takes care of the joystick devices in /dev
<Janux> abarbaccia, Sun Java Application Server 8.1
<XplOzIon> does "prelink" app realy help?
<mindmedic> then you need to calibrate the joystick
<holy_cow> Janux, open office is slow, gimp is slow relatively speaking
<nickrud> CarlK, that is a verry interesting idea
<flux_> i've seen people modprobing, but haven't done it myself...
<flux_> could you by any chance...
<holy_cow> java app server? i've never run that, i run domino, that starts same on win and linux
<Janux> holy_cow, ya, what about gimp? if I put it on RAM does it load faster?
<Janux> holy_cow, ic ic...
<flux_> could you help me, maybe?
<CarlK> Janux - what will make a difference is putting differnnt 'parts' on different drives - swap on hdb1, db files on hdc1, OS on sda1, program on sdd1
<holy_cow> Janux, yes, but it's not so significantly faster to really be worth the trouble to set it up
<k4rl> where would the config be that decided that _ and . are treated as alphabetically the same?
<holy_cow> Janux, actually get a knoppix cd, load it into ram there is a boot command line you pass to it to do that
<CarlK> (I changed from ide to scsi cuz I think that will 'help' but probably not enough to make it worth it
<holy_cow> all apps will be in ram if you have more than 1.5 gigs of ram
<k4rl> ls has decided that blah_a.jpg comes before blah.jpg, and and blah_q.jpg comes after.
<Janux> holy_cow, ya I heard that loading Ramdisk is just a kernel boot command
<holy_cow> then start up gimp just to compare ... should be on same cpu type of systesm, same ram speed
* nickrud looks at my inadequate 256M
<Janux> nickrud, lol...I am on 128MB now buddy
<holy_cow> Janux, i was expecting it to be faster but to be honest the executables still haveto run, check stuff, setup stuff, claim resources and so on, so not unexpected
<CarlK> Janux - kernel ramdisk is so the kernel can have files to read from before it knows how to read from the HD
<nickrud> Janux, I watch my swap very carefully, and unload programs to keep it down, Carlk's idea of thumbdrive swap is seductive ...
<holy_cow> Janux, as opposed to say having a running application already in the background, opening up a new window in open office or gimp is instantaneous because requesting a new window for example is orders of magnitude less than starting up the initial binaries
<holy_cow> Janux, in other words, depends how you look at the whole process
<Janux> holy_cow, ic....cuz I really like the idea of ramdisk
<holy_cow> nickrud, you have greater bandwidth throughput on your drives, i'm guessing usb thumb drive swap would be slower, but an interesting experiment?
<CarlK> nickrud - I thought about what would happen when I forgot what I was doing and pulled the thumbdrive ;)
<holy_cow> Janux, then try knoppix all in ram, see for your self
<sick-headache> can someone help me with a problem?
<lotia> is there a way to print to pdf in warty?
<nickrud> holy_cow, CarlK I'll try it, and pulling :)\
<lotia> i'd like to print to pdf from firefox (receipt for online purchase)
<CarlK> rock on
<Janux> holy_cow, true...what about Ubuntu Live CD? same thing?
* nickrud thinks about backups
<theturtle> so what is warty?
<sick-headache> oh do i unrar rar sets, i only get errors
<holy_cow> Janux, i don't know if that has all to ram capability
<fightingfortofu> hi!
<Janux> holy_cow, okay..I will try both...hehee...thx a lot
<_Trintity_> hi
<slappy15> holy cow..holycow is still here
<slappy15> is nick, too?
<sick-headache> Jj #single
<nickrud> yo
<slappy15> yo!
<Tweek> hello
<XplOzIon> Help: Firefox crashes.. for some reason it started to crash :( and cant hear the sound of flash, can anyone help me?
<Tweek> can anyone help me? i get this error whenever i try to mount a cdrom mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<Tweek>        or too many mounted file systems
<abarbaccia> XplOzIon, have you ran it in a terminal and looked for output as to why its crashing?
<slappy15> wrong device, tweek
<thoreauputic> lotia: there's an option to priny to file as .ps - then you could do ps2pdf command to convert ( I haven't tried it, but should work)
<abarbaccia> Tweek, are you sure your cdrom is hda
<_Trintity_> does passing dpkg -i kernel-version twice over ride the first?
<thoreauputic> *print
<nickrud> Tweek, every time that happend to me, I had a bad disk
<Tweek> no o.0
<mjc> http://www.pastebin.com/275984
<mjc> ideas anyone?
<holy_cow> XplOzIon, remove your flash plugin first and see if that fixes it, then remove all your extensions, also check if fox dies at certain sites only
<hans_> is there any burning software for ubuntu?
<Tweek> ive tried many disc's
<abarbaccia> Tweek, fdisk -l
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, not really because i dont know how and actually a noob
<Tweek> ok
<slappy15> tweek, you listed /dev/hda
<fightingfortofu> it looks like itll take forever to install graphics drivers!
<slappy15> bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<abarbaccia> XplOzIon, okay, well for starters to go Applications, system, terminal
<Tweek> -fdisk looked for hdc
<holy_cow> hans_, gnomebaker is cool
<abarbaccia> then type in firefox, and when it crashes see waht it says
<slappy15> look in dmesg for ide devices
<slappy15> grep for hd
<slappy15> dmesg |grep hd
<holy_cow> hans_, also gnome comes with a cd burner, open up nautilus, go to places > cd burner in the window
<limer> I have a fatal error with modprobe ns558
<limer> FATAL: Error inserting ns558 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/input/gameport/ns558.ko): No such device
<lotia> thoreauputic: thanks, i knew that, was wondering if i could do it directly, that way, i could then search the pdf file.
<green_earz> sick-headache; in debian its unrar-nonfree  so ???
<Tweek> hda: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache ?
<KaiL_> is suspend to disk possible with a swapfile or does it require a swap partition?
<slappy15> wow..its hda
<nickrud> some peoples systems ....
<slappy15> well.. fdisk -t <fstype> /dev/hda1 /mnt/cdrom
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, im on it
<abarbaccia> slappy15, that's just determined by the bios
<slappy15> fstype might be iso9660
<abarbaccia> XplOzIon, did you run firefox from the terminal?
<slappy15> whats that? dmesg?
<jason--> hello everybody... just checking... ubuntu hasn't seen any new updates for awhile, is this normal?
<abarbaccia> what drive letter the kernel assigns to your ide devices
<slappy15> abarbaccia: whatcha mean its determined by the bios?
<nickrud> jason--, there have been updates to wallpapers, a mozilla locale, and kdelibs, that's it
<hans_> is there a burning software for ubuntu which can burn vcds or svcds just like k3b for kde
<slappy15> right, but im trying to tell him how to find which hda device it is
<slappy15> which hd
<Tweek> fdisk: invalid option -- t @ slapp15
<nickrud> jason--, and that's normal :)
<holy_cow> fdisk -l
<sick-headache> green_earz is that a program?
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, yes, and its funny from terminal it doesnt crash, till now
<abarbaccia> right - im just saying its not that abnormal for it to be hda
<slappy15> ohh..shit..im sorry..
<holy_cow> that should tell you about your partitions and filesystems
<slappy15> not fdisk, mount
<slappy15> lol
<slappy15> im sorry!
<Tweek> ok
<Tweek> np
<slappy15> *smacks self in face*
* limer helps
<nickrud> s/smacks/slaps
<fightingfortofu> im super new to linux and am following http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 to install ati drivers, how do i find out my kernal version?
<slappy15> holycow is right too, fdisk -l is good
<limer> :P
<green_earz> sick-headache: yes its the one for debian that un packs rar files
<slappy15> fightingfortofu: uname -a
<Tweek> mount: mount point /mnt/cdrom does not exist :|
<holy_cow> hans_, try gnomebaker, if it doesn't just install k3b then :)
<abarbaccia> well, if it does crash from the terminal there should be some output as to why, and if not, look online and google to find out where the system logs are for firefox and take a peek
<slappy15> ok, just /mnt then
<limer> would someone help me with modprobe plz :D
<slappy15> or mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<abarbaccia> Tweek, mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<fightingfortofu> slappy15, it brings up 'Linux'
<sick-headache> green_earz cant find that prog
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, ok it crashed, and it will close only if i force to do so
<slappy15> uname -a
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, shoul i force exit?
<fightingfortofu> minus!
<jason--> ok thanks dudes
<green_earz> sick-headache: do a apt-cache search unrar
<holy_cow> we should just write a metapackage and some bas scripting to autoinstall nvidia and ati drivers, would avoid 1/3 of the questions in the last two days i think :)
<abarbaccia> XplOzIon, well, does the terminal have any output in it as to why its hanging
<fightingfortofu> ok that worked thanks!
<sick-headache> green_earz unrar is installed
<abarbaccia> is it "crashing" or just hanging
<Tweek> can i send you the error slappy15?
<slappy15> sure
<abarbaccia> holy_cow, I completely agree
<hans_> is there a burning software for ubuntu which can burn vcds or svcds just like k3b for kde
<abarbaccia> hans_ why dont u just install k3b?
<CarlK> hans - yeah, k3b ;)
<sick-headache> was about to say the same
<slappy15> ok, fdisk -l /dev/hda , plz
<theturtle> how can i grab alll the current packages for hoary?
<hans_> does that word on gnome?
<abarbaccia> yes
<holy_cow> hans_, why do you keep ignoring what people tell you? heh, thats the fourth time
<theturtle> i can't use apt-zip i'm not currently on linux
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, nope it doesnt say anything, when i force fox to exit terminal just say Killed
<Tweek> you mean mount? :o
<abarbaccia> everything works with everything in linux - it just needs to install some libraries
<slappy15> lol..no, fdisk this time
<slappy15> the -l is good
<Tweek> ok
<holy_cow> hans_, also try google, thats usually more helpfull than screaming at random peopel onsome irc channel
<slappy15> LOL
<abarbaccia> yea, because you made it quit - its hanging on a loop or something - can't really help you there...try uninstalling and reinstalling...
<hans_> loooool
<Tweek> ok it seems to have worked o.0
<nickrud> hans_, yes, it wil work fine, this is ubuntu/debian :)
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, ok, and how about no sound when playing flash files?
<hans_> ok thx
<slappy15> what worked, tweek?
<abarbaccia> still no idea - maybe the reinstall will fix both...
<Tweek> fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Tweek> no error output
<slappy15> nice
<holy_cow> XplOzIon, there is a fix for the flash sound, google and search ubuntu website, it's on there
<slappy15> do a df
<sick-headache> green_earz i have the solution, i'll move it to the window machine, and unrar it there :D
<XplOzIon> abarbaccia, :( thank for your help, ill try to install fox 1.0.3
<holy_cow> XplOzIon, its simple but i forget what it was, i think selecting the right sound server or something like that
<Tweek> can i send you the output?
<XplOzIon> holy_cow, ok thank you. ill do search
<holy_cow> XplOzIon, also on the same ubuntu page you will find a fix for xmms sound problems if you have those, they are related
<abarbaccia> XplOzIon, well, just go into synaptic (from system -> administration -> snaptic) and search for firefox and choose reinstall
<holy_cow> oh i remember firefox didn't get a certain setting written so you haveto change that in the right place ... just a general tip
<Thorrn4> WOW Ubuntu has a update warning feature....this Distro gets better and better for me
<holy_cow> reinstalling might help actually, because the sound issue is a result of certain setting parameters not being written
<slappy15> ya, go for it tweek
<sick-headache> Well i'm off to the evergoing sleeping grounds. Good night ppl
<XplOzIon> ok ill do that thanks
<slappy15> where is it?
<theturtle> nickrud: u stilll around, wondering if you've ever used apt-zip before
<slappy15> it did not mount?
<XplOzIon> only sound problems are flash, but they started today same as fox crashing
<slappy15> whats the fstype when you do the fdisk -l on /dev/hda
<nickrud> theturtle, it's been a while, but for about a year I lived by it.
<Tweek> it didnt say o.0
<Epix> Hi, i have a USB wireless adapter and im wondering how to get it working with ubuntu. It shows up under ifconfig as sit0 (or at least i think thats it). how can i get the device working?
<theturtle> it doesn't really say, much how to use it , just curious for now how to grab the packages with it
<slappy15> wtf..
<nickrud> theturtle, let me install it and refamiliarize my self ...
<owlmanatt> Say, why can't I middle click in firefox to go to the URL in the clipboard?
<kkathman> any LAMP PHP developers in here?
<Epix> or will these usb devices even work on Linux
<owlmanatt> It works in the mozilla download, but not in the ubuntu package.
<theturtle> i dunno if it does it, or i gotta use wget, either way i dont know what dir i'm supposed to be pulling on the ubuntu ftp :/
<Epix> kkathman: you might want to try #php
<theturtle> i'm seriously lost :D
<Tweek> :<
<holy_cow> Epix, you need to first google if your particular adapter is supported
<theturtle> i'd try it out now, but i don't have apt on this machine (windows)
<holy_cow> Epix, wireles on linux is finicky, you need to basically bu y supported hardware
<scott_> what's a good bit torrent client? gnome-btdownload appears to not resume properly
<kkathman> Epix: ok thanks, just had a question on Quanta
<slappy15> tweek, what kind of cd is this?
<Tweek> cdr
<Tweek> w
<Tweek> 4x
<slappy15> hrm...
<slappy15> well
<slappy15> if you're desperate
<slappy15> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./cd.iso
<holy_cow> Epix, once you know basically you modprobe the driver to install it, on prism54 cards you download the firmware to the right place, and then use iwconfig to set everything up and start it, including typing in your encryption key
<slappy15> then mount that iso
<slappy15> mount -o loop ./cd.iso /mnt/cdrom
<Tweek> ok,
<kkathman> Epix: its not really a PHP question really, I was curious as to Quanta's preview of web stuff with Flash in it
<Nalioth> scott_, if you have java, use azureus, if no java, i use bittornado
<slappy15> sorry..im out of ideas
<slappy15> but the dd should work
<Tweek> i have to go for a while, if i dont come back ive passed out :<
<fightingfortofu> if i wanted to use the xorg.conf provided in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557 what would i need to edit? it says to atleast enter the params for your keyboard/mouse but how do you find out what those are?
<Tweek> thanks a bunch
<holy_cow> kkathman, not very comprehensive like macromedia dreamy's is
<Epix> kkathman: but you are more likely to find *PHP* developers in #*PHP* :P
<nickrud> theturtle, the way you use it is, on your linux machine, select the packages you want, then take the script to a networked machine
<holy_cow> kkathman, its basically good for standard stuff, you can see pictures and text and formatting, but with flash and other embedded stuff ... you upload and preview in browser
<nickrud> the networked machine will download, you take the stuff back to your linux machine, and install
<holy_cow> kkathman, they are improving it of course, the guy supporting the quanta project is awesome
<Epix> holy_cow: is ndiswrapper a module tha i cna probe (up the ass)?
<joe|code> Heh my gf dumped mandrake on her notebook for ubuntu
<kkathman> holy_cow: okies, just wondered if it was a setting I was missing or something
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it will create a config
<hybrid8> mandravia sux
<holy_cow> Epix, oh i've never used that, i guess thats an option but you will need to google unfortunately, i have no experience with that
<hybrid8> it is like windows on unix
<holy_cow> kkathman, nope :)
<fightingfortofu> nickrud, awesome. then the drivers should work?
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, what kind of card do you have?
<kkathman> holy_cow: yeah I wonder if I could just set it to preview in an external browser.???
<holy_cow> hybrid8, then you would like xandros even less :)
<penguinboy> joe\code....pc????
<fightingfortofu> nickrud, 9600xt
<nickrud> hybrid8, bite your tongue. If it wasn't for mandrake, I'd have not used linux long enough to be able to run debian/ubuntu :)
<hybrid8> holy_cow: lol i started with mandravia at the time it wz good b/c i loved windows. now i worship ubuntu :P
<holy_cow> kkathman, i can't remember i haven't done web stuff in a few years, i think the basic idea would be to have an autoupload dealy in quanta, and then hit refresh on your browser as opposed to what you are thinking how dreamy does it
<hybrid8> nickrud: lol well that wouldnt have affected *ME* :P
<joe|code> this is my second day using Ubuntu and I stayed up most of last night playing
<joe|code> I love it.
* nickrud asks the channel what's the link for setting up ati cards
<hybrid8> nickrud: it was my first distro
<holy_cow> joe|code, welcome to linux
<sproingie> wow 32 bit chroot with breezy is hosed
<holy_cow> joe, just make sure you are having fun :)
<sproingie>  /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: symbol _dl_starting_up, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference
<holy_cow> sproingie, pretty well everything is on  breezy
<joe|code> I have used Linux and BSD for years, just started using Ubuntu though.
<fightingfortofu> nickrud, wont http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 be sufficient?
<hybrid8> if i apt-get update do i have to restart
<nickrud> hybrid8, suse 6.3 for a month, then redhat, then mandrake, which let me play with linux from scratch, which taught me enough to run debian :)
<holy_cow> joe|code, ah! :) in that case, nm
<holy_cow> lol
<sproingie> holy_cow: libc6 is horked for everyone?  hoah.
<hybrid8> joe|code: how is bsd i have wanted to try it
<holy_cow> sproingie, one ubuntu dev was in here basically saying that its in a very large state of flux, any real hacking doesn't start until next week or some such
<holy_cow> besides yo uhaveto expect that, breezy is the equivalent to debians experimental
<holy_cow> veeeeery unstable :)
<Nalioth> hybrid8, only restart needed is when you upgrade your kernel
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, yup, but first do the dpkg-reconfigure thing, it will set up the basics so you don't have to, and sorry for the implied insult :)
<holy_cow> kinda like fedora core 3
* holy_cow hides
<holy_cow> -_-
<hybrid8> nickrud: i had win me then win xp that made me go to mdk then osx for a while then finally the holy grail ubuntu
<hybrid8> Nalioth: ok ty
<holy_cow> hybrid8, you left osx? how come?
<sproingie> holy_cow: now that hoary's released, i had assumed it would be like unstable
<holy_cow> just curious
<holy_cow> sproingie, not at all
<Nalioth> hybrid8, why did you leave OSX?
<hybrid8> holy_cow: i wanted unix and osx was not very unixy
<nickrud> hybrid8, if we go that far back, i need to mention sinclair zx80 and atari-dos
<hybrid8> lol
<hybrid8> b4 i wz born
<holy_cow> hybrid8, i'm getting a mac because i need to have familiarity, but i too am very happy with gnome 2.10
<hybrid8> holy_cow: they r porting it to osx and fink lets you run real unix apps
<holy_cow> porting what to osx?
<fightingfortofu> nickrud, thanks!
<hybrid8> but os x is not very unixy it is like bsd - s
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, np
<holy_cow> you mean gtk?
<hybrid8> ** bsd -d
<holy_cow> hybrid8, id say bsd is more unixy than linux :)
<hybrid8> holy_cow: they are working on porting *gnome* to osx
<holy_cow> whois?
<holy_cow> gnome? why would anyone port gnome?
<holy_cow> thats like porting kde to windows
<Nalioth> hybrid8, did you run fink and darwinports on OSX?
<holy_cow> which i understand is being done regardless ... hehe :)
<hybrid8> holNalioth: no
<holy_cow> hybrid8, website?
* nickrud sees holy_cow mention the holy grail
<hybrid8> idk
<holy_cow> nickrud, i thought you had some typewriters to work on?
<hybrid8> h/o ill look
<Nalioth> i'm runnin ubuntu on an older ibook cuz its snappier
<holy_cow> nickrud, and how are those typwriters connected to irc?
<holy_cow> :)
<holy_cow> hehehe
<holy_cow> j/k!!!!
<Nalioth> if OSX 10.4 would run this snappy on this hardware, i'd be on OSX
<nickrud> holy_cow, the olnly reason I mention typewriters was I just had to use one, and ruined 5 forms before I got it right
<hybrid8> Nalioth: it is way more powerfull then osx and if you config right then it plays multimedia juss as well
<BRiLo> Buenas _Legion_ =) Un Argentino! :P
<holy_cow> nickrud, i'm kidding, i thought it was funny to compare oo to a typewriter
<holy_cow> hehe :)
<nickrud> holy_cow, please don't hold that over my head forever :)
<holy_cow> nickrud, i'm shallow like that >_>
<holy_cow> -_-
<nickrud> holy_cow, I'm shallow like that also :)
<_Legion_> BRiLo, that rude dude ...
<_Legion_> :P
<BRiLo> j0z o_O
<BRiLo> No se ingls.. xD
<nickrud> BRiLo, #ubuntu-es
<penguinboy> Beunos tardes, Brilo
<hybrid8> holy_cow: http://primates.ximian.com/~aaron/doing/evo-osx.html
<BRiLo> nickrud ya estoy :P
<nickrud> BRiLo, I'll look that up :)
<sproingie> plan9, it's more unixy than unix
<hybrid8> lol u said unixy
<BRiLo> Buenas tardes penguinboy =)
<hybrid8> thats *MY* word lol :P
<penguinboy> Como esta usted?
<dip> whats up with ubuntu not having any other window managers other than gnome and kde
<dip> that sucks
<sproingie> dip: the fact that that's not true?
<nickrud> dip, they're all there, just apt-get
<hybrid8> dip: xfce flux matchbox e17
<mjg59> It has lots of others. They're mostly in universe.
<holy_cow> hybrid8, so they are using fink to rung gnome?
<holy_cow> weird
<dip> I guess its synaptic that doesnt find them than
<sproingie> dip: enable universe
<hybrid8> dip: sudo apt-cqache search
<thoreauputic> dip: BTW just to be pedantic, gnome and kde are not window managers :)
<holy_cow> i understand evolution is being natively ported to windows by novell however
<sproingie> holy_cow: hope they make it faster
<nickrud> holy_cow, now _that_ is the holy grail
<sproingie> granted evolution scales better, but it just feels sluggish
* nickrud pets evolution with LDAP and IMAP
<sproingie> meanwhile outlook 2003 is .... well it's mostly tolerable!
<sproingie> high praise for outlook really
<fightingfortofu> nickrud, something didnt work.
<fightingfortofu> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<holy_cow> nickrud, lol, i have no great love of ms or apple for that matter
<sproingie> outlook with lookout is pretty nice.  i derive no end of amusement from the fact that MS bought LookOut
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, I don't use an ati card, so I'm the wrong person to ask
<sproingie> so now there really is a microsoft LookOut
<holy_cow> sproingie, what is lookout?
<fightingfortofu> thanks for trying then!
<sproingie> holy_cow: indexer and search for outlook.  really really fast
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, some here can help, ask again
<holy_cow> sproingie, they had to buy a company for that?
<sproingie> holy_cow: heh.  apparently so.
<fightingfortofu> nickrud, thanks. im reading the thread again to see if maybe i missed something
<bur[n] er> anyone know if it's possible to run something from a run dialog to minimize all windows in gnome/metacity?
* sproingie is actually looking FORWARD to an eventual move to exchange+outlook
* bur[n] er is hoping to bind somethign to a hotkey to "show desktop"
<sproingie> considering we run lotus notes now ...
<abarbaccia> hey anybody know if the ubuntu people have made fixes to things that are broken (bluetooth, gmailfs...)
<manitoba98xp> I have an old PC. Win98 on it, was corrupted, considering installing Ubuntu on it. I have installed ubuntu before! It's a PIII, 400 MHz CPU, I think. It has 64MB RAM. Definately enough HDD space for Ubuntu. Should I install Hoary or Warty? It should run tolerably for the average user. (As in, fairly responsive). Or should I look elsewhere? I want to, if possible, install relatively new software.
<holy_cow> sproingie, your kidding? lol
<bur[n] er> sproingie: u could use evolution + exchange :)
<holy_cow> i love notes
<sproingie> lotus notes: great distributed application platform that happens to be bundled with a REALLY CRUMMY email client
<abarbaccia> manitoba98xp, Haory
<manitoba98xp> kk
<manitoba98xp> Will it run well?
<Nalioth> manitoba98xp, hoary, of course
<manitoba98xp> I mean, with GNOME 2.10 & stuff
<bur[n] er> yes
<manitoba98xp> ok
<bur[n] er> 64 megs is a bit rough
<sproingie> there seems to be no end of the neat things you can do with notes.  except email
<bur[n] er> might wanna go xfce
<holy_cow> my only gripe with domino is it's too expensive, i'm ditching it for an open source app server and email setup, there is no way in hell i will ever run exchange again
<abarbaccia> should run just as well as warty...oh, well, i dont htink that gnome 2.10 is going to lag you down
<bur[n] er> or get more ram :)
<bur[n] er> ram is cheap
<manitoba98xp> in usa, yes. canada, harder to come by.
<holy_cow> sproingie, glad you said that, most people use it for the wrong things *nod*
<sproingie> you can't even search or sort subject lines in notes, except for the VERY latest version
<bur[n] er> manitoba98xp: ebay?
<abarbaccia> manitoba98xp, webpages are international ;
<abarbaccia> ;)
<manitoba98xp> yes, but shipping isnt'
<bur[n] er> aww
<bur[n] er> so true
<manitoba98xp> and I WON'T drive to Texas for 32MB RAM or something like that
<abarbaccia> hurm...sorry - didn't consider that
<holy_cow> sproingie, their lotus team has a very closed development process
<bur[n] er> lol
<sproingie> holy_cow: the wrong things ... you mean, like email?
<abarbaccia> i'm saying it may cost you a total of 20 bucks
<manitoba98xp> would icewm run better than GNOME?
<abarbaccia> it would be MUCH faster
<manitoba98xp> Would GNOME still run acceptably on that hardware?
<holy_cow> they once had their client completely open sourced i understand but they brought it in house for greed reasons
<abarbaccia> you would have to try it out
<bur[n] er> manitoba98xp: try xfce instead of ice ;)
<manitoba98xp> kk
<Nalioth> manitoba98xp, xfce recommended
<abarbaccia> i would try gnome
<manitoba98xp> its just some people who use it are familiar with win98
<goldfish> xfce is sweet
<bur[n] er> yeah, f it
<bur[n] er> try gnome and see if it's fast :)
<manitoba98xp> and ice is more similar
<abarbaccia> and if its not fast enough, install xfce and just boot to that
<manitoba98xp> kk
<holy_cow> sproingie, exactly, i hate listening to people complain about notes when they have no clue that domino is not about email its an app server firs email second
<sproingie> holy_cow: i imagine the code for lotus is a screaming horror, it's so old.  but it is solid.  it's damn hard to kill notes
<Nalioth> manitoba98xp, for lightweightness
<holy_cow> sproingie, domino is amazing
<manitoba98xp> kk
<holy_cow> its the client that sucks
<manitoba98xp> will try gnome
<manitoba98xp> then icewm, then xfce
<sproingie> holy_cow: the databases that is.  the client falls over with a great big creak and thud quite frequently
<sproingie> usually takes so long to die I have task manager finish it off
<holy_cow> domino server is a work of wonder however
<manitoba98xp> Thanks all! This community is great (This is my first time using IRC)! :)
<holy_cow> i love that thing, easiest server i've ever adminned
<holy_cow> ever
<holy_cow> nothing touches how easy it is to install, config, backup, etc.
<Daehlie> i am getting errors with the updates to kubuntu on kdelibs
<holy_cow> sproingie, the neat thing about notes/domino is that they were actually around BEFORE the net became a commodity inthe 90's
<holy_cow> they infact created notes/domino to create their own 'intraweb'
<sproingie> holy_cow: well, that's good and bad
<Nalioth> Daehlie, there is a conflict from a security update
<sproingie> holy_cow: interface was a true horror until 6.5
<holy_cow> if they played their cards right they could of really been the net infact, ran a huge portion of it
<Nalioth> does someone have the address for the script to fix the security update/kdelibs thing?
<sproingie> holy_cow: if ibm played its cards right ... they don't quite bat .500 there
<holy_cow> sproingie, lol tell me about it, if they actually had a clue, they could of had their servers be the standard web app deployment platform
<holy_cow> sproingie, ibm only bought them very late ... when?late 90's right?
<holy_cow> ha, yeah ibm is kinda like that
<sproingie> holy_cow: early 90's i believe
<holy_cow> really? ah well then
<holy_cow> touche
<Ihavetiger> how is everyone doing?
<cyklus> What editor/ide do you recommend for developing PHP code?
<sproingie> tho it's not like lotus always played it smart
<holy_cow> sproingie, man they were first tho, it kills me
<holy_cow> adn as y ou said, only in the last year their client ui actually started to suck a LITTLE less
<holy_cow> not much tho i still think its a mess :)
<undre6k> question: im tryin to install from cd  and I get   The debootstrap program exites with an error (return value 1) do I have a bad cd or is this a known problem?
<sproingie> yep.  no less than three different widget sets in notes
<sproingie> perhaps four
<holy_cow> that many? haha i never paid attention
<nickrud> undre6k, where does this happen?
<holy_cow> i still dread exchange more than notes tho, are you adminning that thing?
<undre6k> nickrud: during  Install the base system
<sproingie> hell no.  i know what a hell exchange is on the admins
<sproingie> any MTA's i deal with are sendmail and postfix, and rarely that
<holy_cow> smart :)
<nickrud> undre6k, you need to ask this question on #ubuntu-devel , they're more competent on debootstrap
<undre6k> ok
<holy_cow> sproingie, just curious, was anyone looking into open exchange?
<holy_cow> its cheaper and has pretty wall all the exchange features i think?
<sproingie> huh.  i have a working bleeding edge libc6 on the 64 bit side.  just in my 32bit chroot, trying to dist-upgrade to breezy it screams and dies
<sproingie> holy_cow: price isnt much of an issue with us
<holy_cow> admins just go with what they are familiar?
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> *nod*
<cyklus> What editor/ide do you recommend for developing PHP code?
<sproingie> cyklus: try 'em all out.  i use emacs.  but if you don't know emacs, you won't like emacs.
<concept10> Does anyone have slow printing speeds in ubuntu compared to using WinXP?
<fightingfortofu> anyone have the time to assist me in getting ati drivers intalled and tv out working?
<nickrud> concept10, I think we all do :)
<cyklus> sproingie: what about something like Bluefish?
<sproingie> personally i recommend writing all php code to /dev/null, but that's just my opinion of PHP
<KrispyKringle> sproingie: an excellent suggestion.
<hardcopy> the same for perl
<sproingie> PHP has become linux's Visual Basic
<KrispyKringle> Worse, I think.
<Nalioth> onefish twofish, redfish bluefish
<cyklus> sproingie: what do you write web applications in?
<hardcopy> i think everyone should code in scheme
<goldfish> hey guys, just installed an ethernet card on an old pc here, running hoary, no X, i did ifconfig eth0 ip up && route add default gw ip, I can ping my router but can't ssh out, im new to this, any ideas what im doing wrong?
<GoneBoB> spo0nman: that shows that you know nothing of php
<KrispyKringle> Python or ruby would be my recommendation, cyklus.
<GoneBoB> er sproingie
<sproingie> cyklus: python, java, C++.  mostly python
<Epix> anyone know how to get my WG111 working?
<KrispyKringle> cyklus: As for editors, I would suggest you find an editor that is versatile, so you can use the same thing for all code--not having one for each language. Emacs, Vim, or Eclipse would fill that requirement.
<bronson> Can anyone suggest a program to burn an audio CD?  K3B only does data...?
<hardcopy> java is the worst programming language on the planet... it's more annoying that VB
<bronson> I did a google search and just got back that it's impossible.  :)
<KrispyKringle> GoneBoB: one can know much about PHP and choose to dislike it. ;)
<hardcopy> it takes like forever to load any program
<sproingie> cyklus: and of course loads of perl for all those one-offs
<hybrid8> sproingie: what do you mean Linux's vb?
<dantheman> use eclipse
<cyklus> KrispyKringle: eclipse supports php.. nice
* sproingie tends to actually write as much shell script as perl.  once perl gets a pipe operator, bye bye shell
<GoneBoB> KrispyKringle: yes but even a modicum of knowledge of VB and PHP
<KrispyKringle> cyklus: I thought it did. I don't use it, though.
<GoneBoB> is enough to know that they are so dissimilar
<hardcopy> it's all about QBasic yo
<hardcopy> QBasic is the future
<dantheman> QBasic is awesome
* nickrud wonders why #ubuntu has become a language channel
<cyklus> KrispyKringle: its awesome for java
<dantheman> i do all my programming in QBasic
<KrispyKringle> GoneBoB: Oh, I think he was making a rhetorical comparison, saying that PHP and VB are both popular, cater to dummies, and unrefined/poorly-designed.
<KrispyKringle> cyklus: I've heard. I don't do much Java. I'm a Vim usser.
<sproingie> what KK said
<Epix> sproingie: is that gonna be in P6?
<hardcopy> i think PHP is poorly designed, its hacked up in a way...
<hardcopy> VB definitely was better design... but definitely was more catered toward novices
<GoneBoB> KrispyKringle: VB caters to dummies by being a completely different language to everything else
<sproingie> Epix: heh, yeah, pipes going both directions, left and right.  p6 is going to allow for program flow you havent seen since intercal
<hardcopy> designed*
<GoneBoB> PHP caters to dummies by making normal programming more palatable
<nickrud> Epix, ask again when the noise level goes down :)
<KrispyKringle> Well, it's still very hacked up and ill-designed.
<Epix> nickrud: ask what
<sproingie> Epix: personally i like haskell and lazy lists, but having to use state monads for variables makes it really kinda painful
<KrispyKringle> So anyway, my big question, just offhand, is, what language is "ubuntu" actually in? :P
<bronson> Is there any way to burn an audio CD in Ubuntu?
<KrispyKringle> sproingie: used WASH at all?
<KrispyKringle> Talk about overbearing type systems...
<sproingie> GoneBoB: if you think php makes it more palatable, you'll love the hell out of python
<GoneBoB> sproingie: I like python too
<Levander> In warty, when I used to click on the thunderbird icon in the gnome panel, if I already had thunderbird running, it would just open that window.  However, in hoary, when I click on the thunderbird icon, it tries to open a new instance.  Any way to configure this so it acts like warty?
<sproingie> KrispyKringle: not yet, keep wanting to.  every time the haskell bug bites, i get sidetracked
<GoneBoB> however to dismiss PHP as silly like VB
<sproingie> speaking of sidetracked, i got errands to ruin
<GoneBoB> is extremely short sighted
<sproingie> run.  possibly ruin too
<GoneBoB> and closed minded
<Epix> KrispyKringle: ok
<darmou> I'm having trouble installing zope2.7 it comes up with lots of complie errors, using hoary can anyone help?
<nickrud> Epix, never mind, you're int this shit
<KrispyKringle> sproingie: I just finished a ~800 line project in it. It's not bad, but it really is overbearing with an excessive number of types.
<sproingie> &
<mvirkkil> undre6k: Here
<Epix> KrispyKringle: ubuntu is based off of of the linux kernel written in C
<bronson> Levander: that's a pain.  Report a bug maybe?
<KrispyKringle> Epix: no, no. What language is the word "ubuntu" in.
<Levander> bronson: yours does the same thing?
<Epix> KrispyKringle: many progams in it are written in C, but there is no 1 language for them all
<sproingie> KrispyKringle: WASH could *really* make use of GADT's
<KrispyKringle> It sayhs "African" on the website, but African is not a language. I was just curious.
<mvirkkil> undre6k: Having a boot partition shouldn't cause problems though. But they aren't generally needed.
<sproingie> ok, gone for real this time
<Epix> KrispyKringle: lol, like african or someting
<sproingie> &
<KrispyKringle> Epix: That's why I was curious. :P
<undre6k> well I guess its a cd problem then
<bronson> Levander: Can't tell.  I'm not in front of my laptop...
<Levander> KrispyKringle: probably swahili
<Levander> bronson: i'm gonna head over to #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org and ask them
<nickrud> undre6k, what answer did you get?
<mvirkkil> undre6k: Or you messed up when partitioning, ie specified fron filesystem type for root, or boot or something elese.
<undre6k> I tried to do the choose the automatic settings
<mitrick> hello all
<mitrick> i would like to know a few infos
<mvirkkil> undre6k: The automatic settings don't contain a boot partition if I recall correctly
<mitrick> im now on debian sarge got that installed
<mvirkkil> mitrick: yes....
<undre6k> I see , its done after Install the base system
<mitrick> i got lots of probs cuz my hardware is more updated than what it has in apps
<mitrick> i wanted to know how ubuntu was, i got kubuntu 5.04 dled yesterday
<mitrick> cuz i want to use kde over gnome.
<KrispyKringle> kbrooks: er, I was asking what language the word "ubuntu" is in, hence the quotation marks.
<mitrick> can i do all same things that debian offers?
<KrispyKringle> I don't think I could make it any clearer ;)
<KrispyKringle> And, seriously, relax about people who give poor reviews to OSX. It's not the end of the world.
<nickrud> mitrick, ubuntu 'is' debian, with some cosmetics
<mitrick> ah
<mitrick> so i can apt-get all the same apps that debians has on there servers?
<nickrud> mitrick, with exceptions proving the rule.
<Nalioth> mitrick,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org says that you can put ubuntu hoary repositories in your sources.list and have a party
<mitrick> cuz i heard that ubuntu u cant use packages for sarge.
<darkaudit> nickrud: but so is MEPIS, but even the locals dislike it :)
<Nalioth> mitrick, if you go there, there's all kind of info
<hybrid8> could someone /msg me on xml help the #xml is *DEAD*
<nickrud> darkaudit, I haven't run anything but debian 2001, and only discovered ubuntu on a dare :)
<mitrick> is it easy to enable root account too? or its better to leave it disabled on ubuntu?
<GoneBoB> mitrick: yes and yes
<hybrid8> disabled
<Nalioth> mitrick, sudo is safer
<mitrick> hmm even for configuring apache and rest?
<Nalioth> mitrick, sure thing
<mitrick> cuz ill make my kubuntu have an apache server, mysql and php
<nickrud> mitrick, the ratio of paid ubuntu developers to debian developers is about 10:900, so ubuntu follows debian wherever they can
<mitrick> ah nice
<Levander> whose paying guys to work on debian?
<mitrick> but is there on net some reviews that said that packages build for ubuntu breaks the compatibility of sarge
<mitrick> something like that
<nickrud> progeny, sun, hp, novell, anyone got some more
<Levander> how do I get one of those jobs?
<nickrud> Levander, you must be a rock star :)
<mason> please let you people be more helpful than the EFNET users
<Levander> yeah yeah
<scott_> Levander: if you're good enough to get one of those jobs you'll know how to get one of them
<nickrud> mason, we try
<mason> I don't think they liked me they much
<scott_> mason, what's the problem?
<Nalioth> mitrick, going back is problematic, but sarge>hoary works fine
<Levander> lol @ not like mason much
<mitrick> ah ok then
<mitrick> thx for help ill be back after kubuntu install...
<mason> It's just a small problem about x.org
<mitrick> btw is kubuntu with xorg?
<mitrick> or xfree 4.3 like debian?
<GoneBoB> mitrick: #ubuntu
<GoneBoB> I assume xorg
<GoneBoB> er
<GoneBoB> #kubuntu
<Burgundavia> kubuntu is xorg, ala ubuntu
<mitrick> cuz i dont wont to mess with my nvidia drivers again to make X work
<Burgundavia> kubuntu really isnt a deriv. It is simply kde on ubuntu
<GoneBoB> mitrick: nvidia drivers are packaged
<mitrick> what is the difference of kubuntu and ubuntu? just gnome and kde?
<Levander> bronson: where do you post ubuntu bugs? notta in #thunderbird on the other server
<Epix> crap
<GoneBoB> mitrick: basically
<Burgundavia> bronson, you file ubuntu bugs at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Epix> why the hell does ubuntu include ndis module but not the tool!!!!
<Burgundavia> bronson, but that I think is universe, so you file that at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Epix> FUCK!
<mitrick> brb install kubuntu
<Ihavetiger> how is everyone
<GoneBoB> Epix: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<GoneBoB> Epix: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Epix> GoneBoB: is it on the CD?
<GoneBoB> Epix: yes
<Epix> GoneBoB: ok
<Levander> Is there an easy way to find out what repository an installed package is in?
<nakata> neat.
<nickrud> Levander, apt-cache policy\
* nakata found a glibc bug
<nickrud> Levander, and ignore the backslash :)
<sproingie> nakata: oh?  do tell
<nakata> sproingie: tracking it
<Levander> nickrud: thanks, apparently thunderbird is in the main repository
<nakata> sproingie: 'printf("%s\n", (char*)ptr);' works, then a subsequent call to a function using stdarg segfaults on vsnprintf citing a non-existant reference to address 0xffffffff
<leonel> ff
<mvirkkil> What time is it in sydney?
<nakata> nope, only 32 bits :)
* nickrud is glad that he doesn't program anymore
* hybrid8 wishes he could remember dtd syntax
* nakata wishes he had more dids
<knucks> how do i open/forward a port on ubuntu?
<nickrud> knucks, depends on the context :)
<nickrud> details?
<knucks> well i need to have port 6881 open for azerus
<knucks> it seems to be "blacklisted"
<knucks> but someteimes works
<thegreedyturtle> knucks: what firewall do you have on?
<knucks> thegreedyturtle: i havent installed any additional ones since hoary 5.04 upgrade
<thegreedyturtle> knucks: are you sure it isn't being blocked by an external router of yours?
<knucks> thegreedyturtle: it shouldnt..
<Boohbah> knucks: you are using ubuntu on a firewall?
<Epix> how do i change the subnetmask of dhclient
<knucks> i checked and it says its forwarded
<knucks> boohbah: dont know
<jabra> dpkg: ../../main/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<discord> do you have to compile the ndis wrapper driver to use it in hoary?
<jabra> thoughts???
<jabra> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<thegreedyturtle> knucks: i've got 5.04 and Azuereus, and i had no problems
<green_earz> knucks: have you portforwarded 6881 from the router to the pc ip address
<thegreedyturtle> knucks: i did not install any firewalls ever though, since i have a router that also functions as a firewall
<knucks> its really weird
<knucks> ive only started having problems with this one trancetraffic site
<green_earz> knucks: and is the pc a static ip ?
<knucks> geen_ears_ yeah
<thegreedyturtle> knucks: one trick to bittorrent is that some sites don't like people who just use the default port, try switching it to 2403 or whatever
<jabra> anyone have any ideas??
<discord> anyone know of a guide to get wireless going in hoary?
<jabra> I am writting a tool to handle precidence of joining wireless networks
<green_earz> knucks: and have you give the port a range 10000 - 10010   so simuarl
<knucks> hm i tried a diff port..seems ok now..
<kkamrani> hi everyone
<green_earz> knucks: dose the client have a port set up
<mishof> is there an option to add programming languages syntax highlight support for GEDIT?
<thegreedyturtle> mishof it might be on already
<kkamrani> when i try to access my ubuntu box within my own network (whether it be with samba, ssh, or even web/intranet) i've noticed typing in just the hostname doesn't work. has anyone else noticed this, and what can i do to make it work
<thegreedyturtle> your file may need to have the extension on it already
<kkamrani> do i need to setup BIND in order for it to broadcast it's hostname?
<nickrud> kkamrani, networks don't recognize names unless you have some kind of dns
<kkamrani> ahh nickrud i thought so
<XplOzIon> whats the depth for 1280x1024 ??
<nickrud> XplOzIon, I run 8 bit :)
<nickrud> XplOzIon, joke :)
<kkamrani> nickrud, so i should set the box up as a nameserver by putzing around with BIND
<XplOzIon> nickrud, :P
<kkamrani> i mean do you recommend i do thatat
<nickrud> kkamrani, there are easier ones available, ask here for suggestions :)
<XplOzIon> nickrud, i need to add it in xorg since i installed ubuntu without monitor plueg in =D
<punkrockguy318> how do I revert from the hoary backports back to vanilla hoary?
<kkamrani> nickrud okay, thanks! i would love an easier alternative to setting up BIND
<kkamrani> i cant wrap my mind around it
<nickrud> XplOzIon, I'm not sure what you mean, bit depth has to do with color, not with resolution
<kkamrani> anyone know of other ways to setup a nameserver than deploying BIND?
<wilbertoki> in hoary gnome where can I set screensaver to not come on when totem is going
<wilbertoki> kkamrani:  dnsmasq
<kkamrani> awesome, wilbertoki!
<punkrockguy318> how can I remove hoary backports?
<wilbertoki> kkmanrai: apt-get install dnsmasq and you can set up hosts in /etc/hosts and all who use it will resolve them
<XplOzIon> nickrud, damn my bad. i mean since i left ubuntu installin and pluged out the monitor it didnt catch its top resolution. So what the variales to add in xorg? is it depth 32 and Modes "1280x1024 "1024x768" "800x600"
<wilbertoki> do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wilbertoki> u dont have to edit xorg.conf
<avdd> What is the syntax for the 'debug' statement in apt-proxy to turn it off?
<avdd> I cannot find any documentation
<cef> is the nvidia module in ubuntu compatible with smp?
<revelater> how do i make a system link?
<revelater> or just a file link
<revelater> ?
<nickrud> revelater, ?
<nickrud> revelater, you mean ln -s ?
<solomarv> revelater, ln -s orignal_file a_link_file
<revelater> yes... do i need teh -s though?
<solomarv> revelater, pretty sure you do
<nickrud> revelater, unless you know what you're doing, yes!
<revelater> heh, ok
<Cowlike> unless he wants it hard
<dcraven> revelater: man ln might be helpful.
<Cowlike> :)
<nickrud> Cowlike, I will let that go :)
<dave> I'm trying to install a network printer on a new ubuntu system. However when I try to start the printer admin program in Gnome it fails. Any ideas?
<Epix> where do i get flash player?
<solomarv> Epix, macromedia.com
<nickrud> Epix, I got it from apt-get flashplayer-nonfree
<Nalioth> revelater, talk to the "man" about "ln"
<Epix> nickrud: no existy
<Epix> whats so special about the universe packages?
<dcraven> Epix: check the wiki.
<revelater> nickrud, i am trying to create a link to my cdrom drive...
<Cowlike> "apt-cache search flash" shows something called swf-player
<solomarv> Cowlike, swf is shockwave, which is different from flash, i believe
<green_earz> revelater: what dose /etc/fstab   say for which /deb/hdx is your cdrom
<Epix> solomarv: no, flash exports swf
<green_earz> revelater: cat /etc/fstab
<solomarv> oh
<nickrud> Epix, my bad, flashplugin-nonfree
<revelater> heh, oops, wrong cd drive
<nickrud> Epix, from multiverse
<green_earz> solomarv: whick ide is the cdrom on ide 1 master or ide 1 slave or ie.
<green_earz> solomarv: sorry which
<Epix> i like how force quit ion gnome DOES SOMETHING
<geargolem> how do I enable direct rendering?
<Epix> ok, my new motto: Ubuntu: Why the hell did i ever use windows?
<solomarv> green_earz: hdb?
<nickrud> Epix, too long :)  What's windows?
<Epix> nickrud: :P
<green_earz> solomarv: so in /etc/fstab what the mount point for hdb ?
<Epix> nickrud: omg, cant wait to get my sat speakers hooked up. one in each conrer of room... :D
<darmou> has anyone installed zope2.7?
<Epix> ummm
<Epix> did ubunu just crash?
<brenton> is suspending my laptop really safe?  I understand that if my battery were to die, i would loose all unsaved data... but are there any other risks involved?
<Epix> it locked up
<solomarv> green_earz: it depends on your hardware. try "grep cdrom /etc/fstab | awk '{print $1}'" (gosh, i'm fancy)
<Future101> got a question room
<Future101> I'm trying to install java on ubunut
<Future101> ubuntu
<nakata> funny that, this IS a question room..
<Future101> and it gives me an error when I enter my root pass
<Future101> like no authorization
<Future101> lemmie copy and paste
<nakata> try sudo?
<PHPWannabe> What is the location of USB devices?  I have a memory stick in my USB port and I can't seem to find it.
<Future101> yeah
<Future101> I went to the terminal
<Future101> typed su
<geargolem> How do I enable direct rendering?
<Future101> then it asked for a root pass
<Future101> I entered it
<nakata> no
<nickrud> geargolem, what type of card?
<nakata> i said 'sudo' not 'su'
<nakata> sudo <command stuff here>
<Epix> odd
<Future101> so in the terminal enter sudo
<solomarv> Future101: try sudo with your own pass
<Future101> sweet
<Epix> ubuntu crashed
<Future101> ok
<nakata> not JUST sudo
<nakata> sudo <stuff to do>
<Future101> ok
<Epix> locked up. no mose or keybd movement
<Future101> like the installation for my java
<nakata> sure
<nickrud> Epix, no ctl alt F1?
<solomarv> Epix: happened to me a few times too
<Epix> nickrud: no
<solomarv> Epix: ~2
<Future101> so
<Epix> solomarv: any clue  why?
<dcraven> Future101: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Future101> sudo jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin
<nickrud> Epix, hardware issue
<solomarv> Epix no
<nakata> Epix: check your kernel log output
<nakata> dmesg / syslog
<geargolem> nickrud, Sis PCI/AGP 630/730
<Epix> nakata: will do tomorow
<Epix> prolly kernel panic in the bg
<nakata> geargolem: that can do 3d?
<geargolem> nickrud, yep
<nickrud> geargolem, I've never set up an Sis for 3d
<Epix> but who cares? windows locked up hourly ;P
<mainer> epix: the kernels from universe are not dependable on all comps
<nickrud> :)
<dcraven> Epix: see if you can ssh into it
<geargolem> nickrud are there common steps?
<Epix> mainer: im not using a kernel from universe
<Epix> dcraven: too late :P...
<mainer> stick with the stock kernels for now
<Epix> mainer: i am
<dcraven> Epix: how Windowsy of you to instantly reboot :)
<Epix> sleepy time...
<PHPWannabe> anyone here know how to mount a USB memory stick>
<mainer> hmmm,i had toubles with the newer from univ.,but not the stock,don't know
<Future101> thanks nakata
<Future101> :)
<Epix> Ubuntu: Debian on crack...
<nickrud> geargolem, getting 3d is different on each card.
<brenton> on shutdown, i've never really used the suspend option. is it safe? I know that if my battery were to die, i would loose all unsaved data. but aside from that, are there any other risks involved?
<solomarv> PHPWannabe, if everything works correctly, it should automount automatically. give it 30 seconds
<solomarv> PHPWannabe, don't forget to check System->Preferences->Removable Drives and Media
<abstractism> hi all
<dcraven> brenton: I'm not sure anyone really trusts it.
<nickrud> brenton, dcraven , trust and computers are orthogonal concepts :)
<abstractism> can anyone here help me with some x.org problems I've been having?
<jsgotangco> mako, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DocteamStepByStepl18n for i18n stuff for docteam
<PHPWannabe> solomarv: it used to do that, but now it doesn't
<PHPWannabe> solomarv: where would it mount to?
<nickrud> abstractism, possibly the right people are here, ask away
<bob2> brenton: on some hardware it just doesn't work, and the machine panic's on sleep or resume
<bob2> brenton: make sure everything is saved
<solomarv> PHPWannabe /media/blah
<dave> When I start gnome-cups-manager it seems to lock and eventually gives me an error about not being able to contact the cupsys. The stat code in ps is Sl. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<wastrel> hellew
<goldfish> hi
<brenton> thanks
<abstractism> well, I have gone through all I know to get fglrx running on my system
<solomarv> dave:/etc/init.d/cupsys start
<revelater> hey, lets say i want to get something on my computer here at home, but i am at school, how would i do that/
<brenton> in using suspend, does anyone feel there is any risk to the hardware?
<solomarv> revelater, scp?
<dave> sorry the error is the CUPS server could not be contacted. I've tried stopping and restarting cups but.....
<wastrel> regarding wireless on my laptop.  since my upgrade to hoary i've had intermittent trouble with it not being able to see a signal from my home wireless dealy even tho my other laptop can see it
<PHPWannabe> And where are USB devices located at?
<PHPWannabe> all I have in media is cdrom and cdrom0 which is strange because I only have one cdrom drive
<goldfish> i have a freshly installed ethernet card on a pc running hoary with no X, any advice on how to set it up?
<dave> solomarv: I have already tried that.
<wastrel> reboot fixes but i'd like to be able to fix it without rebooting.
<revelater> what is scp?
<wastrel> any ideas?
<solomarv> dave no clue then
<wastrel> goldfish what kind of ethernet card, do you know the kernel driver for it?
<abstractism> no matter what, mesa3D is still running
<MachineScrew> Ubuntu is fast even under VMware
<solomarv> PHPWannabe not sure, i think it must be created automatically
<dave> solomarv: thanks anyway
<nickrud> revelater, they're basically telling you you need to run an ssh server on you home machine so you can connect remotely. On tha subject, I have no more to say :)
<MachineScrew> it's the shit
<abstractism> and fglrxinfo gives me this line now
<nakata> revelater: scp = secure copy
<abstractism> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<goldfish> wastrel: It's a linksys 10/100 lan card, nope I don't :/
<nakata> revelater: it can be used to transfer files between systems using encryption
<MachineScrew> I can't wait till I get the CDs in the mail
<revelater> ok, so does anyone know how to use/ setup ssh, and if i can access it through winbloze?
<MachineScrew> My burner sucks moldering assholes
<bob2> brenton: there's no hardware risk
<HrdwrBoB> revelater: you can use 'putty' to access ssh in windows
<goldfish> wastrel: Any ideas?
<Nalioth> alright gotta run folks
<HrdwrBoB> and you can install ssh by running 'sudo apt-get install ssh
<HrdwrBoB> or selecting it in synaptic
<solomarv> revelater: install ssh server on linux. scp username@linuxserver:/path/to/file file_here
<k4rl> how did you note get it by default?
<brenton> thanks!
<dave> goldfish: did you try lspci?
<k4rl> you should already just have ssh
<psoulocybe> hi guys
<revelater> is there anyway to access it through explorer ?
<CarlK> I am having trouble logging into Skype - I swear I did it once, and now it says "Invalid skpe name or pw" but I have just requested a new PW and confirmed that I can use it on skype.com, but not the app... anyone know whay my problem is?
<HrdwrBoB> k4rl: not the server.
<solomarv> revelater: no, use putty
<revelater> i cannot change the windows setup in any way, (its a school system)
<goldfish> dave: nope, neevr heard of it :) I'm new to linux really.
<MachineScrew> whats the deal behind using sudo instead of su
<wastrel> goldfish:  it looks like it may be supported by the tulip driver.
<revelater> legally
<psoulocybe> any A64 hoes in the house?
<HrdwrBoB> MachineScrew: it uses your account and your password
<wastrel> goldfish:  it's an etherfast?
<solomarv> MachineScrew i thought you were a bot cuz you were saying quotes :-P
<HrdwrBoB> revelater: you can run putty without any install at all
<k4rl> revelator: I believe therea re ssh activex controls that some sites will let yo uuse
<MachineScrew> what ?
<dave> goldfish: are you sure it's a linksys 10/100 that sounds more like a wired card?
<green_earz> revelater: email it as a attachment
<k4rl> with IE, you can also just run putty from the web
<MachineScrew> I am in VMware right now
<spawn> can someone here send me there Industrial theme folder?
<wastrel> <3 putty
<revelater> nooo, i want access to whole computer over internet... how do i use putty?
<solomarv> MachineScrew: Ubuntu is fast even under VMware -- that sounds very much like a bot to me :-P
<abstractism> anyone know whats up with my ubuntu system not using hardware accelerated graphics?
<CarlK> wtf.. I have skupe runnig 5 times ... duh.
<MachineScrew> ok ya Hey I just had to tell some one
<solomarv> revelaterL putty is ssh for windows, all info is on their site
<goldfish> dave: It's a wired ethernet card.
<solomarv> MachineScrew ok
<MachineScrew> who gave a shit that is
<MachineScrew> lol
<goldfish> wastrel: Sorry dunno what you mean etherfast :(
<revelater> so how do i go about accessing my computer? or setting it up for that matter...
<revelater> is it easy?
<wastrel> goldfish:  that's a brand name for the card :] 
<dave> goldfish: sorry read the line above you
<goldfish> wastrel: :)
<wastrel> goldfish:  you should try typing lspci at the console to see whether it was autodetected
<solomarv> revelater: super easy. /etc/init.d/ssh start
<goldfish> ok, lspci seems to have picked it up as Ethernet Controller.
<HrdwrBoB> solomarv: if it's installed it's already started
<sophie_msumu> hi
<HrdwrBoB> solomarv: it auto starts on install
<PHPWannabe> oaky, now how do I "auto mount" something?
<revelater> ok, what info do i need to access my comp remotely?
<dcraven> Anyone know how to make irssi re-read it's config?
<solomarv> HrdwrBoB: not necessarily
<sophie_msumu> i d like to know how to install transcode
<HrdwrBoB> solomarv: yes necessarily
<goldfish> Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)
<wastrel> dcraven:  /load <configfile>
<nickrud> revelater, put putty on a cd and plug it into your school machine
<wastrel> dcraven:  guessing  - never used irssi
<solomarv> HrdwrBoB: it's possible to stop it from starting at boot up with update-rc.d
<dcraven> wastrel: cool thanks
<MachineScrew> So dose any one know how long it takes the CDs to come (something more accurate than 4 - 6 wks)
<abstractism> anyone know whats up with my ubuntu system not using fglrx?
<goldfish> dcraven: /reload ?
<HrdwrBoB> solomarv: yes of course it is, but by default, if it's installed, it's started
<dcraven> wastrel: looks like /load is just for plugin modules.
<dcraven> goldfish: bingo!
<goldfish> :)
<psoulocybe> ok guys... i knew of a application where you could switch desktops by moving the mouse to the right or left side of the screen... anyone remember the name of it?
<revelater> nickrud.... why can't i just access my filesystem through html or somthing like that???
<wastrel> anyone know why my wifi cuts out sometimes (post-hoary) requiring reboot to fix?
<Future101> Gnome
<solomarv> HrdwrBoB true
<goldfish> wastrel: So, emm, do u know what i need to do if it was auto detected?
<Future101> umm
<psoulocybe> revelater, you could use apache, but it's not a great secure way of doing it
<nickrud> revelater, it doesn't work that way, and if it did, you would regret it
<wastrel> goldfish:  what do you want to do?
<Future101> this is what i'm entering to my terminal
<Future101> root@ubuntu:/home/shinju # chmod a+x jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<Future101> chmod: cannot access `jre-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<revelater> i don't mean unsecurly....
<Future101> I finally accessed my root
<Future101> but it's at that bpoint
<Future101> any help?
<revelater> nevermind, i will make due..
<wilbertoki> why does the nerim repos not have signed keys
<goldfish> wastrel: Well, I tried sshing out, but i can't. I had a look in /etc/network/interfaces and nothing is there for eth0... im kinda stuck :/
<sophie_msumu> some one please I d appreciate some help on divx/xvid
<nickrud> wilbertoki, it does, you need to get the keys
<dcraven> Future101: you are in the same directory as that file?
<dave> goldfish: have you checked if the module loaded? lsmod
<MachineScrew> So how long dose it take for the Install disks to arrive in the mail
<wastrel> goldfish:  ok so you should do ifconfig, which should list all your network interfaces
<abstractism> hey, can anyone help me figure out how to fix this
<abstractism> abstractism@chiana:~$ fglrxinfo
<abstractism> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<abstractism> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<abstractism> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<abstractism> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<wastrel> or actually do the GUI thing in gnome...
<wilbertoki> nickrud: oo thanks cool
<wastrel> System->Administration->Networking
<wilbertoki> ubuntu is so awesome
<Janux> anyone knows that if my wireless USB adapter is not working out of the box, do I need to configure my kernel manually or do I download anything from apt-get?
<wastrel> aaaanyone know anything about why my wifi is quitting in hoary?
<nickrud> Janux, not enough info :)
<MachineScrew> wastrel: is it PCMCIA
* hybrid loves watching gcc compile gcc
<wastrel> abstractism:  did you read the wiki page on direct rendering?
<cens0red> hey do debs compile? Or do u have to use src-deb package for that?
* nickrud contemplates his navel
<abstractism> wastrel, no, I haven't. what is it?
<Janux> nickrud, hmm....like I have an USB adapter, I have tried using wlan-ng driver in Debian before but I configured manually.  In Ubuntu, is there anyway that I don't have to configure it manually if it cannot detect my hardware?
<wastrel> MachineScrew:  PCMCIA no it's builtin,  intel chip dealy
<goldfish> wastrel: ifconfig only lists lo - local loopback
<MachineScrew> wastrel:NDISwrapper
<nickrud> Janux, actually, I was hoping you'd mention chipsets & the like and someone would recognize them and be able to help :)
<MachineScrew> ?
<wilbertoki> the ndiswrapper in my kernel wouldnt work I had to compile fromcsource
<wastrel> MachineScrew:  i have no idea.  it worked out of the box but is quitting randomly since i upgraded to hoary
<MachineScrew> oh
<wastrel> abstractism:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<dcraven> wilbertoki: works now?
<wilbertoki> dcraven: yes
<wastrel> goldfish:  try "sudo modprobe tulip"
<wastrel> goldfish:  @ cli, no quotes
<Janux> nickrud, o...heheh...Linksys WUSB12
<abstractism> wastrel, thank you
<dcraven> wilbertoki: same thing happened here. I made a wiki page for it.
<wilbertoki> dcraven: netgear wg511 v2
<dcraven> wilbertoki: broadcom here
<MachineScrew> wastrel: In all my years I have never heard any linux user do a successful upgrade between major versions
<goldfish> wastrel: hmmm, did that, then tried ifconfig again, still just lo :/
<MachineScrew> wastrel: I would start from scratch back up your home and do a fresh install
<wastrel> MachineScrew:  i've done several w/ debian
<nickrud> Janux, I've never used that thing, so I can't help.  Ask for help with it.
<wilbertoki> dcraven: well then I want to thank you because if that was the the wiki I used at ubuntus forums it is how I got it working and streaming mythtv to my cable-tv free room
<MachineScrew> but then again that is just me
<Janux> anyone, please leave me the way to configure it, I am logging it...thanks.
<Xenguy> MachineScrew: absolutely not true
<dcraven> wilbertoki: mine's in the wiki, not the forum.
<wastrel> MachineScrew:  i don't think it's upgrade related i think it's some new hoary thing doinking my connectivity somehow.
<wilbertoki> dcraven: I meant wiki sorry
<wastrel> maybe the suspend/sleep stuff
<dcraven> wilbertoki: cool. You're welcome :)
<wastrel> goldfish:  do you have tulip running?    lsmod | grep tulip
<wilbertoki> dcraven: ndiswrappers site didnt have ubuntu specific instructions
<goldfish> wastrel: tulip             46112   0
<wilbertoki> dcraven: this was only 3 days ago so the problem hasnt been fixed
* keikoz hi all
<dcraven> wilbertoki: no, the wiki instructions are debian/ubuntu specific though.
<wastrel> goldfish:  ok tulip is running :]   i do recall that the DEC chip cards have a new driver in recent kernels tho...
<wastrel> goldfish:  maybe that's the one you're supposed to use with that card nowadays....
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> Sorry, I haven't got a clue about this :)
<wilbertoki> dcraven: what kind of access point are you using
<dcraven> wilbertoki: it's a D-Link router.
<dcraven> wilbertoki: but it works with every AP I've came across so far.
<wilbertoki> dcraven: I just got a wrt54g, I found out you can load your own firmware on it, ssh into it and set it up as a wds repeater
<HrdwrBoB> wrt54g is good, I have one
<Dark3Lite> hm...how do I dial out in gentoo  using modem..
<wilbertoki> hrdwrbob: have you tried wds mode?
<abstractism> dang
<abstractism> still doesn't work
<wastrel> goldfish:  try reloadin the tulip module:  "sudo rmmod tulip" then "sudo modprobe tulip"   if that doesn't work i'm out of ideas (not my area of expertise :)
<abstractism> wastrel, the wiki thing didn't do anything different
<wastrel> abstractism:  sry that's what i used :/
<abstractism> oh well
<abstractism> mesaGL is still pissing me off
<wastrel> what card do you have?
* png is away: I'm busy
<abstractism> 256 meg radeon 9800 pro
<wastrel> goldfish:  the other module to try is de4x5
<goldfish> ###################
<goldfish> woops
<wastrel> radeon 9600 mobile :] 
<goldfish> wastrel: i'll try that now.
<abstractism> this used to be a windows gaming machine before windows totally pissed me off
<abstractism> microsoft should try to not suck so bad
<hybrid> lol
<abstractism> all their successful products have been other companies' successful products
<abstractism> I don't think anything that they've made is really that good
<wastrel> any idea how i can get my wifi working again after it's quit on me?
<goldfish> wastrel: Ok reloading tulip didnt work :/ , how do i try that other module do you know?
<wastrel> i don't like having to reboot :p
<wastrel> goldfish:  just do modprobe de4x5
<nickrud> Anybody got a quick fix for why a sblive makes no sound?
<yfir> i'm going to get lynched for this, but IE isn't a bad browser... *ducks*
<wastrel> nickrud:  open up alsamixer and unmute your channels
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: disable onboard sound :)
<HrdwrBoB> and that
* abstractism throws empty beer cans at yfir 
<goldfish> hmmm, no joy :/
<nickrud> wastrel, HrdwrBoB I've already suggested all but disable onboard sound :)
<goldfish> I'll try posting on the forums.
<goldfish> wastrel: Thanks for your time.
<thechitowncubs> Hey, anyone know if there is any way to speed up the boot time of openoffice 2?
<wastrel> goldfish:  good luck  try in #linuxhelp also this is general enough they should be able to assist...
<goldfish> ah right thanks
<burner> thechitowncubs, apt-get install ooqstart-gnome ?
<burner> or something along those lines
<burner> apt-cache search gnome open office quick start
<Dark3Lite> how do dial up via modem in gentoo?
<goldfish> lol
<thechitowncubs> burner, does that work with oo2?
<wastrel> Dark3Lite:  wvdial
<Dark3Lite> oo.k
<cens0red> mark shuttleworth?
<Dark3Lite> that's the command I need to use..
<Dark3Lite> wastrel, ?
<burner> thechitowncubs, er... ooh...it may not... worth a shot though :)
<burner> maybe gnome-ooqstart2 or something
<wastrel> Dark3Lite:  man wvdial  first.  then wvdialconf  then wvdial
<wastrel> Dark3Lite:  and hope your modem is supported under linux
<Dark3Lite> hehe
<wastrel> mine doesn't seem tobe :[
<Dark3Lite> it's a HP Laptop
<Dark3Lite> Nx500
<burner> thechitowncubs, looks like oo1 :\  sorry
<Dark3Lite> Nx5000
<Dark3Lite> so I hope so
<Dark3Lite> rebooting to test wastrel ...thanks for the help
<wastrel> gl
<thechitowncubs> =/
<kaesehummer> has anyone had trouble with mplayer not working in gnome but working under a different wm?
<DarkSalamander> hey all
<DarkSalamander> I've got a quick question about the live CD
<yfir> kaesehummer: before anything else, make sure mplayer is configured to use esd rather than alsa/oss
<DarkSalamander> is it possible to save your configuration from your live session onto a hard disk like on knoppix?
<kaesehummer> yfir, that did it, thanks
<geargolem> How to enable direct rendering?
<randabis> wave a magic wand
<nickrud> geargolem, be sure to mention the Sis card when you ask :)
<PHPWannabe> Anyone here have a background in web design?
<muk_amd64> geargolem, what video card you gots?
<geargolem> randabis, how about you wave the magic wand up your a...
<burner> geargolem, you sure you don't have it on already?  glxinfo |grep direct
<geargolem> muk_amd64 SiS
<muk_amd64> geargolem, no clue, heh
<thr1ce> anyone know a goog time to go breezy ?
<geargolem> I'm sure burner.  positive.
<randabis> geargolem: perhaps I could, but that would be juvenile
* burner is on breezy
<solomarv> thr1ce: october? :-P
<nickrud> thr1ce, when mono 1.1.x makes it, and burner is crazy
<hybrid> lol
<thr1ce> bruner, getting stable?  I ran it last week and it was a little shady
<geargolem> randabis, yes it would.
<muk_amd64> what's breezy?
<burner> thr1ce, what was shady?  i haven't noticed anything bad yet
<hybrid> testing
<thr1ce> nickrud: any place to see a sorta "changelog" of activity?
<randabis> geargolem: then I am at a loss as to why you would suggest such an activity
<thr1ce> nickrud: nah, I ran it for a bit and didnt' notice anything bad
<nickrud> thr1ce, subscribe to the breezy-changes maillist, it will scare you right now :)
<thr1ce> nickrud: well, anything on a website by chance?
<thr1ce> of daily changes and such
<randabis> The air outside feels breezy
<Levande1> Think I posted a message in the wrong forum on ubuntuforums.  Any way to get it moved?
<thr1ce> nickrud: isn't that supposed to happen in a few weeks or so?
<nickrud> thr1ce, they haven't even decided on the goals, let alone set up a tracking system
<|QuaD->  /me wonders if there are videos or anything from the conference
<thr1ce> nickrud: oh; I thought there was syncing going on at a conference in a few weeks
<thr1ce> beginning of may or so
<thr1ce> has firefox 1.0.3 hit as an update by chance?
<nickrud> thr1ce, conference is occuring as we talk, give'm a break :)
<randabis> I just use the mozilla.org firefox :)
<thr1ce> nickrud: aaah...I was told after the conference is a good time to start testing breezy out
<|QuaD-> thr1ce: i think thats when they are going to start updating it
<|QuaD-> now it is mainly just the sync
<thr1ce> |QuaD-: it's been updating, actually
<thr1ce> gnome 2.10.1 is in
<nickrud> thr1ce, personally, I'll wait until 05.08 to even consider changing
<thr1ce> nickrud: ok...maybe that's the date i'm considering; what does that signify, again?
<|QuaD-> thr1ce: thr1ce yeah, but i think the big modifications are being done after udu, that is just an update
<randabis> If I use breezy in the testing phase, it will be in the final months (when there is about 3 months left before release) like I did with Hoary
<nickrud> two months before release, any sane person will give themselves some time to stablize their work.
<thr1ce> eh...i'm a bleeding edge sorta guy
<yfir> thr1ce: you obviously don't need to do work on your comp :)
<randabis> I'll put grumpy on a partition if it ever comes to surface
<thr1ce> yfir: my comp. works just fine, actually
<nickrud> thr1ce, I ran stable for years, updated daily. bleeding edge? Not quite, but close enough :)
<wastrel> PHPWannabe:  what's your web question?
<wastrel> Levande1:  can't you delete it & repst in the proper place?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: updating stable is like doing a security update on win98
<yfir> thr1ce: well for me, turning my work comp into a testing comp is risky
<PHPWannabe> oh, i was wondering how to make a <td> change color on hover, but someone in #web answered
<thr1ce> nickrud: yeah; I want updated software that I use everyday, though
<Unfrgiven> how does one upgrade to breezy?
<nickrud> |QuaD-, wouldn't know, haven't done any security updates on windows :P
<solomarv> Unfrgiven: edit sources.list
<thr1ce> Unfrgiven: changing your repositories to breezy instread of hoary; but, be careful
<wastrel> heh is breezy considered an "upgrade" at this point?
<geargolem> would mesa3+GGI be better for a SiS video driver?
<Unfrgiven> solomarv: thr1ce: thanks
<thr1ce> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thr1ce> sure
<geargolem> *mesag3
<nickrud> thr1ce, I probably will set aside a partition a little early, but I don't consider that 'running' breezy
<nickrud> I just like watching good work
<thr1ce> nickrud: I see; but, may 8th is "stable" enough for the desktop?
<GammaRay> who cares? :-D
<thr1ce> i know that's impossible to answer
<nickrud> thr1ce, that was a hopeful date, but I ran the same debian system that broke regularly and learned to fix it. YMMV
<geargolem> I am using mesag3-glide2...but would mesag3+GGI be better for an old SiS?
<thr1ce> breaking stuff is the only way to learning
<thr1ce> nickrud: what is May 8th?
<GammaRay> I ran mandrake cooker for months on end.. you just have to be careful of when you update
<nickrud> geargolem, why do you have glide2 - that's for a verrrrry old voodoo card
<nickrud> thr1ce, 2005 august :)
<geargolem> nickrud, because it works :P
<thr1ce> nickrud: I thought you said may 8 ?
<nickrud> thr1ce, no, 05.08
<thr1ce> ooh
* gratuit wonders if the new 64 bit XP release will spur development for flashplayer, etc, for 64bit linux
<thr1ce> nickrud: well, after the conference is up, updating to breezy should be more stable eh ?
<gratuit> it would be nice....
<nickrud> thr1ce, no that's when it really breaks, because the start to play
<yfir> gratuit: it'll come eventually
<nickrud> s/the/they
<thr1ce> nickrud: how long does the conference last ?
<nickrud> dunno, ask yfir, he may know
<bpuccio> I currently have a mirror of i386 packages only, I use it for several computers, I don't mind sharing with the community, but I'm not sure if it is appropriate to submit it for addition to the list of mirrors since its incomplete, anyone know if I should or shouldn't?
<Unfrgiven> thr1ce: it finishes on saturday
<thr1ce> Unfrgiven: aah, ok; neat
<thr1ce> so i'll give them a week or so after :)
<nickrud> thr1ce, use a spare partition if your real work matters :)
<thr1ce> nickrud: bah; my HDD already has 3 partitions
<nickrud> thr1ce, 8
<hybrid> o_0
<thr1ce> oh my
<thr1ce> :)
<GammaRay> but how many OSs?
<PHPWannabe> how do you take a screenshot?
<hybrid> in gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> press 'printscreen'
<nickrud> GammaRay, a win98 for my legacy win app, and, currently, debian, warty (going away soon) and hoary
<GammaRay> some menu thingy
<HrdwrBoB> or, system-> take screenshot
<GammaRay> yep.. that menu thingy
<hybrid> lol
<HrdwrBoB> nickrud: you'd be better off with just hoary and vmware win98
<yfir> or in a terminal: gnome-panel-screenshot
<hybrid> GammaRay: did you do some work on dslinux
<hybrid> ?
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, you donating :)
<gbhat> are gdesklets broken in hoary?
<GammaRay> hybrid: can't say I did
<PHPWannabe> hrm...i'm using kubuntu
<nickrud> HrdwrBoB, actually I use it maybe once a month, not worth the expense :)
<thr1ce> i need to convert one of my win partitions to vfat
<hybrid> well the chanserv in #dslinux was a GammaRay
<gbhat> PHPWannabe, got a broken kdelibs-data update two days ago?
<burner> can anyone tell me their best way for mounting samba shares (preferrably through a gui... nautilus maybe?)
* randabis hugs kubuntu
<PHPWannabe> gbhat: haven't updated in a few days
<PHPWannabe> printscreen isn't working with gimp...
* hybrid shutters at kubuntu
<GammaRay> randabis: going to the clinic now?
* hybrid hugs self-made xubuntu
* yfir likes his fluxuntu
<antonio_> burner: i use Places -> Connect to Server... and then specify that is a windwos share
<hybrid> lol
<theturtle> which folder do i need to download so i can have a local repository
<burner> antonio_, that's not a true "mount" though
<hybrid> god bless linux and its de/wm
* nickrud hugs the machine that does his work
<burner> try to play audio files with that... it doesn't work
<theturtle> i wanna put it on a second drive
<randabis> GammaRay: they sent me home before so I won't waste the time
<burner> it's just a "link" on your desktop
<randabis> unless they have some orchata
<PHPWannabe> nm...gimp does it for me
<antonio_> burner: true, i just use it to get files of the net to my harddrive
<randabis> orchata is good stuff
<hybrid> randabis: get any chinese
<burner> antonio_, my plan is to play mp3s from my server on my laptop :)
<theturtle> anyone know which URL holds all the packages for Hoary?
<randabis> nah no chinese
<GammaRay> randabis: so kubuntu isn't treatable?
<hybrid> :'(
<hybrid> lol
<hybrid> kde has no cure
<hybrid> they can cure window but now kde
<hybrid> :P
<randabis> GammaRay: it grows on you
<tolle> burner: What do you use to play your mp3s?
<CarlK> what is the package that has gcc, make, etc?  dev-essencials or something
<nickrud> theturtle, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<antonio_> burner: yeah i get what you are saying
<tolle> burner: Rhythmbox?
<burner> tolle, bmp
<burner> i could use rhythmbox
<randabis> CarlK: build-essential
<tritium> CarlK, build-essential
<xenobytes> I'm having fairly serious network/DNS problems on a local network/Broadband connection. Any websites that request or place a cookie will not load, and I cannot connect to anything through the webbrowser via SSL. Doing a TCP dump I randomly get 1.0.0.0 resolutions on established tcp connections. What's going on?
<burner> tolle, why?
<CarlK> ahh, you have to spell it right ;)
<CarlK> thanks
<tolle> burner: if you would use rhythmbox, just using the "connect to server" thing in nautilus works
<theturtle> al that nickrud eh?
<randabis> lawl
<yfir> kde does in fact have a cure: http://wmi.modprobe.de/
<burner> tolle, no shit?  thanks, i'll try it :)
<tolle> burner: since it uses gnome-vfs, it can read the stuff that you mount with nautilus.
<antonio_> i trie dthe connect to server thing and XMMS does not work with it
<GammaRay> randabis: a fungus then...
<nickrud> theturtle, that's where the packages come from, but not all packages there belong to hoary :)
<burner> yeah yeah, makes sense... thanks tolle
<burner> xmms and bmp don't use gnome-vfs
<randabis> GammaRay: a magical one :)
<hybrid> yfir: nothing beats minimalist wm
<burner> too bad too... browsing around a network... it'd be nicer to not add things to the rhythmbox library
<xenobytes> Has anyone else had problems behind simple NAT devices with Ubuntu?
<burner> xenobytes, nope
<randabis> be back
<GammaRay> not a single person
<hybrid> be front
<GammaRay> no one
<Ihavetiger> hello
<theturtle> ok nickrud
<xenobytes> None of the windows machines are experiencing any difficulties.
<GammaRay> it's been proven
<xenobytes> But, like I said, I get random name resolutions of 1.0.0.0
<tolle> burner: Im a big rhythmbox fan... So I realy love that feature.
<xenobytes> has anyone ever seen this?
<ihavebreezy> i can beat tiger
<nickrud> theturtle, didn't mean to be flippant, the way debian/ubuntu deals with packages is not just dropping them in a directory
<tolle> burner: I can play the stuff I got at my homeserver from school over ssh without and problems with it.
<burner> very cool
<burner> i hate rhythmbox ;)  i'll reconsider when .9 is final
<hybrid> tolle: ould this work? ssh to my laptop from school and bypass Bess?
<hybrid> **would
<burner> tolle, i cna't import :\
<tolle> What services is it that is blocked?
<nickrud> burner, I know what you mean, I had real hopes a year ago, but ...
<hybrid> tolee: well slashdot and all proxies
<tolle> hybrid: well, sshing to your homemachine and running a browser trough it would work then.
<hybrid> ok thats what i thought
<burner> hybrid, assuming you have an X server on the other end
<hybrid> ty for verifying
<burner> hybrid, check out Xlivecd :)
<hybrid> burner: X server on my box? or the schools
<x2comp> can someone tell me why Ubuntu is so slow on the internet? It takes forever to load a web page, and even longer to connect to an IRC server. What is going on?
<nnonix> xeno: do you have any other computers that work correctly behind said device?
<tolle> hybrid: schools.
<hybrid> ok
<burner> hybrid, the one you want to display your apps on
<burner> the schools
<burner> hence... get xlivecd :)
<nickrud> x2comp, not sure what your problem is, but my connections are quick
<nnonix> xeno, forget it ... I read up
<burner> assuming they're windows
<burner> if they're Mac, you're good anyway
<hybrid> would putty work as well?
<g3mini> Hiya folks
<hybrid> they are redmond xp
<x2comp> i have broadband, and am behind a router, could that be it?
<burner> tolle, ever done this rb thing over smb?
<tolle> hybrid: You need additional software to get it to work if you run windows on the "client2
<nickrud> x2comp, being behind a router makes all things possible :)
<tolle> burner nope. I do not have any windows machines.
<g3mini> Wanted to say thanks to lathiat for the install help today
<tolle> burner: So I only use nfs or ssh
<CarlK> what package has the autogenstuff?
<burner> tolle, well damn ;)  thanks for the help though... we'll see if I can get it going somehow
<x2comp> yeah, it is the only option i have, i have multiple computers and tried a switch, but knew before i tried it that it wouldn't work
<tolle> hybrid: If bandwidth isnt the problem. You could always run a webbased vncserver on the client.
<nickrud> CarlK, build-essential
<g3mini> Was setting up Ubuntu today and don't recall setting up a root password any advise?
<CarlK> nickrud  I installed that, and get libtoolize not found
<tolle> g3mini: Ubuntu doesnt use a root accound
<hybrid> tolle: well i dont really want to be noticed. they may patch it if they notice
<tolle> g3mini: account
<nickrud> g3mini, use sudo, it's part of ubuntu's security model
<tolle> g3mini: use sudo "thecommand
<tritium> g3mini, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nxvl> hi i have just install php4 but i cant see mi .php pages
<tolle> g3mini: without the " instead.. or sudo -s to become root
<nxvl> what could i done wrong??
<nickrud> CarlK, never had that problem, and I warrent it is over my head :)
<tolle> g3mini: the password it asks for is the users password
<g3mini> tolle: err that would explain it thanks
<Amaranth> nxvl: You need libapache2-mod-php4 if you have Apache2 or libapache-mod-php4 if you have Apache1.
<nxvl> Amaranth: thnx
<hybrid> could i put xlivecd on a thumbdrive?
<hybrid> wow demanding on memory
<tolle> hybrid: You could aswell put a windows X server on the thumbnail?
<nxvl> Amaranth: it still doesnt work
<Amaranth> nxvl: Err
<nxvl> mm
<tolle> nxvl: Cant see them as in you just see the code, or cant access them?
<pixil9> What's a good program to shrink & burn dvds (9 to 5)
<nxvl> when i click on a link that goes to a .php page it ask me if i want to download it
<pixil9> windows or linux
<HrdwrBoB> pixil9: dvdshrink
<hybrid> windows dvdshrink and dvd xcopy
<gmjr> pixil9, dvdshrink is the easiest and its free
<tolle> nxvl: I cant remember if that problem occured when the filetype wasnt specified in mime.types or somewhere else...
<pixil9> alright
<hybrid> good luck with the xcopy
<pixil9> It automatically strips copy protection?
<gratuit> there is a free alternative
<gmjr> dvdshrink does
<pixil9> cool
<pixil9> clonedvd is out the window
<pixil9> fucks up my movies
<gratuit> someone wrote a python scripte that uses transcoding to do the shrinking
<gmjr> but I was reading that its no longer being developed so eventually it won't work anymore
<gratuit> gmjr: dvdshrink is NOT free
<pixil9> Well what can I use in windows
<gratuit> gmjr: well not as in speech at least
<pixil9> CloneDVD makes shitty dvds
<gmjr> gratuit, uhm, well it's never costed me any money
<CarlK> dvdshrink is free
<HrdwrBoB> DVD Shrink is free software. You should never pay for DVD Shrink.
<nxvl> how could i see if im using apache 1 or 2
<nxvl> :S
<nxvl> i have install apache 1
<nxvl> but there it is the apache2 directori
<nxvl> directory
<nxvl> i think php4 have install it
<pixil9> nxvl: check synaptic?
<gratuit> HrdwrBoB: then give me the source and let me redistribute it
<CarlK> trying to compile jack - configure: error: Library requirements (alsa >= 1.0.0) not met -
<gratuit> HrdwrBoB: you can't
<gratuit> HrdwrBoB: because it isn't free software
<gmjr> gratuit, free and open source or completely different
<gmjr> or = are
<HrdwrBoB> gratuit: it's free.
<pixil9> ok i'll try dvdshrink
<HrdwrBoB> it's not open source
<Boney> Hi.  I've installed ubuntu on a system using the "custom" option at the lilo boot prompt.
<pixil9> How do you burn it then?
<gratuit> gmjr: we need two seperate words for free
<gmjr> thats what I said
<Boney> so I have no X and no desktop envronment.
<HrdwrBoB> gratuit: 'open source' is a perfectly good word
<CarlK> no we dont - free=free, free != you get the source
<gmjr> no, free.. costs no money can be downloaded with no banner adds and no time restraints..
<Boney> I'm now trying to setup printers and cups says on it's interal webpage thingy:
<Boney> Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menu Computer > System configuration > Printing.
<gratuit> if you speak of free software in a channel devoted to "free as in speech" software, you're gonna have misunderstanding, you should specify it's "free as in beer"
<dazzed|away> y0y0y0
<HrdwrBoB> Boney: yes, you should use that
<gmjr> opensource = something that is distrubited with its source and can be modifed and redistrubited
<HrdwrBoB> gratuit: you seem to be the only one who thinks that
<tolle> hybrid: Have you found a solution to your problem?
<Boney> how do I use that without a desktop environment.
<Nalioth> damn its awful quiet in here
<gmjr> dvdshrink is free, not opensource
<gratuit> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<gratuit> open source does not mean free, you can have something be open source and not have the right to modify and redistribute it
<tolle> gmjr: free as in gratis or as in libre?
<nickrud> simple solution, if needed: Free vs. free
<gmjr> :P
<gratuit> or libre vs. gratuit
<nickrud> gratuit, better
<Boney> HrdwrBoB: How do I use Menu Computer > System Configurationg > Printing.  I don't have X installed.  is there a console version etc?
<nickrud> of course, you would like your name :)
<gratuit> I have no idea why english doesn't differentiate between these two ideas (I'm a native english speaker)
<HrdwrBoB> Boney: you can modify /etc/cupsys/cupsys.conf by hand
<Boney> HrdwrBoB: I've been doing that but still can't login.  I'm wondering is there somthing else stopping me?
<tolle> gratuit: well, it does... just that exactly the word free is ambigous(however that is spelled)
<nickrud> tolle, in english, but not other languages
<gratuit> tolle: true, and unfortunately RMS chose that word when he started the whole damn thing....
<gratuit> which, who knows, might have just been to cause just such arguments
<nickrud> or maybe, fortuitously, since it makes us think harder
<gratuit> or might have been some dumb oversight
<nickrud> anyone here eat tofu by choice?
<fightingfortofu> i do!
<Nalioth> nickrud, serious qyuestion?
<Janux> where does my log file save?
<aasics> which one?
<fightingfortofu> tofu rules.
<aasics> for gAIM?
<nickrud> Nah, just a greeting :)
<fightingfortofu> yeah.
<aasics> Janux: which log file?
<Nalioth> nickrud, tofu?
<nickrud> Janux, /var/log
<gratuit> Janux: try /var/log
<Janux> this x-chat
<theturtle> nickrud you weren't flippant, thats exactly what i asked...albeit thats a huge directory, shouldn't be problem mirroring it.
<fightingfortofu> so how do i get tv out to work in ubuntu with a 9600xt?
<Janux> nickrud, I don't find it there....
<Janux> nickrud, it's x-chat log file
<nickrud> theturtle, if you are serious about mirroring, there's tools for that, ask on #debian
<xon> I thought xchat logs were stored in a hidden directory /home/youruser/.xchat2
<gratuit> Janux: tried .xchat2?
<theturtle> ok
<tolle> fightingfortofu: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23462.html
<tolle> fightingfortofu: Might be something.
<Janux> gratuit, o...found it, thanks a lot
<fightingfortofu> thanks tolle
<nickrud> theturtle, be respectful, & don't mention ubuntu right away :)
<theturtle> lol
<thechris> i need to change my resolution to something more then 640x480, what file does ubuntu use for this?
<nickrud> thechris, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thechris> hmm, that didn't do it
<thechris> nvidia loads, and the monitor is detected
<aru> anyone have a dsl modem that works usb under ubuntu?
<nickrud> thechris, that's where it's all done, the devils in the details
<tolle> thechris: System, Preferences, Screen resolution.
<dazzed> usb modems are tricky aru
<thechris> only lists 640x480 or 32x240
<tolle> thechris: If there are no higher resolutions there. You need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart your xserver
<thechris> neither are listed in the xorg.conf
<thechris> no, there are ONLY higher resolutions
<fightingfortofu> how do i install mplayer?
<tolle> thechris: And you want a lower resolution?
<nickrud> thechris, what VertRefresh is in your xorg.conf?
<gratuit> fightingfortofu: add universe or multiverse(i forget which one), and apt-get install mplayer-<insert architecture here>
<aru> the modem appears to be working and ubuntu sees it, I just dont know how to set up the connection
<Raskall> *sigh* copying 2.4 Gigs over 802.11b sure is slow..
<fightingfortofu> gratuit, how do i add universe?
<chx_> hi. Could not find matching colorspace -- no matter what -vo i use in #mplayer, I get this. I have a Radeon 8500 and Hoary.
<jiyuu0> fightingfortofu, try ubuntuguide.org there's instuctions there
<fightingfortofu> thanks!
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<ScrewWindows> hello
<drcodedd2> in /etc/modules I see ide-disk and ide-generic
<ScrewWindows> i hate windows
<ScrewWindows> i want it to die
<aasics> that's nice.
<dazzed> awwww come on now dont be a hater
<dr_willis> ScrewWindows,  wow. Impressive.
<drcodedd2> what load ide-generic and what load ide-disk?
<nickrud> loove windows
<gratuit> ScrewWindows: but if it died, then what would you hate?
<aru> yeah, the modem is listed in the device manager... how do I set up the connection?
<drcodedd2> I want to know who load ide-tape between those modules?
<eb0x> Whats the default terminal for ubuntu?
<yfir> gnome-terminal
<dazzed> gnome term
<tolle> eb0x: Gnome-Terminal
<Janux> hi, I see my USB wireless adapter in Device Manager, I plugged it in without rebooting, when I do lspci, it doesn't show that though.  And when I try to ifup wlan0, it doesn't have it.  What should I do?
<eb0x> Ty yfir, dazzed, tolle
<ScrewWindows> I wouldn't hate anything
<aru> there doesnt appear to be anywhere under network settings to setup the connection
<ScrewWindows> Windows just lost my Word files
<ScrewWindows> ALL OF THEM
<farhan> your not serious?
<ScrewWindows> I had up from two days ago thank god
<nickrud> ScrewWindows, ahh, we do understand anger
<ScrewWindows> but my word files are gone
<yfir> ScrewWindows: maybe you should change your name to ScrewNotBackingUpMyData
<|QuaD-> ScrewWindows: doesn't that tell you something (you shouldn't use windows)?
<farhan> oo
<ScrewWindows> the latest versions that is
<ScrewWindows> I dont
<eb0x> How do I recompile my kernel?
<farhan> yah my fav windows has to be 2k
<ScrewWindows> I am using bloody hoary right now
<eb0x> I'm using a 386 kernel on a 686 box
<ScrewWindows> I just dropped windows
<ScrewWindows> its worthless
<ScrewWindows> and needs to die
* farhan feels anggervation
<nickrud> eb0x, just apt-get install kernel-image***-686
<Raskall> ScrewWindows: ubuntu is the right choice.
<gratuit> eb0x: well then you should upgrade
<eb0x> nickrud: What do I fill the *** with lol
<drcodedd2> in alias I see: alias block-major-37 ide-tape
<AvvY> would anyone be able to help me enable 3d acceleration with my ati 9800+ pro? i have installed the xlfg drivers, and tried to follow the guide over at the ubuntu forums, but still have problems.
<eb0x> gratuit: I don't know how to upgrade :(
<drcodedd2> dose this eq. to modprobe ide-tape?
<farhan> i can't use ubuntu
<farhan> \
<aru> so lets see if I have this right, it will detect my modem, but its not useable?
<tolle> farhan: What's the cause?
<farhan> no speakup support
<ScrewWindows> its nice
<farhan> i'm currently using fedora right now until ubuntu gets speakup support
<ScrewWindows> and it runs Doom 3 better than Xp
<ScrewWindows> surprisingly enough
* nickrud hates it when he's put on the spot :)
<gratuit> eb0x: apt-cache search linux-image |grep 686 to find out the name of the package you need to install, then apt-get install <package name> to install it
<tolle> farhan: You lost me there, speakup?
<nickrud> and loves the bailout
<farhan> oh and yes, i miss apt-get but debian didn't have my sound crap in k 2.4
<aru> hmm, odd
<farhan> its in the wiki
<ScrewWindows> brb
<eb0x> gratuit: linux-image-686
<sig> AvvY: http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s971652/znote4200.html  <-- this guy walks through the ati card I think
<gratuit> nickrud: btw, apprently ubuntu calls their kernel packages linux-image as opposed to kernel-image
<bleezy_> Can someone help me .. I cant seem to apt-get install gift
<sig> AvvY: http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s971652/znote4200.html#ati_radeon
<nickrud> gratuit, old habits will not die :)
<sig> this should gbet you through it
<aru> so where would I set up a new network connection?
<goldfish> bleezy_: Have u added the extra repositories?
<Cine> is there a way to have certain applications run on startup?
<Cine> like GAIM?
<tolle> gratuit: Well, if other kernels would be offered later on, calling them linux-image is smarter
<AvvY> sig: thanx, ill have a look
<gratuit> nickrud: understood completely :)
<goldfish> Cine: Are you running gnome?
* Raskall is running mepis live-cd now. the people comparing ubuntu and mepis are so way off base they don't know it themselves. mepis is ugly and messy on the desktop.
<MyNameIsChris> Hi, who would like to suggest a good dvd playback app with decent 5.1ch support. I have been using xine.
<Cine> yup
<Cine> gnome
<goldfish> Cine: System > Sessions or soemthing similar, you can specify programs to run on startup
<gratuit> tolle: true
<farhan> or you can do it gayly and check the save my settings box
<farhan> yes, so basicly ubuntu doesn't have a takling install. no talking install no ubuntu
<farhan> talking
<bleezy_> Can someone help me .. I cant seem to apt-get install gift
<Cine> ah, awesome, thanks
<farhan> tolle:  any other questions?
<aru> i assumed it would be under networking
<Amaranth> bleezy_: What's the error?
<tolle> farhan: No... I just wondered what kind of speakup you ment. And noticed that it was the part for accessibility.
<farhan> yep
<bleezy_> Amaranth, E: Couldn't find package gift
<Amaranth> bleezy_: You have universe enabled?
<AvvY> sig: yeah, i had done all that before. but i still get this error: You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)! : - there is more if u want to see it
<tolle> farhan: Realy a major disadvantage to not support it.
<bleezy_> let me check
<farhan> completely blind, as soon as you guys add a ....something to your installer so i can type text speakup_synth=txprt or other values, i'm switchin
<aru> maybe it works during install
<AvvY> sig: i should add thats the error i get when loading Wolfenstein Enemy Territory
<aru> like reinstall with the modem plugged in and it should set up the connection...
<bleezy_> Amaranth, its in synaptic correct ?
<Amaranth> bleezy_: It could be.
<bleezy_> lol :(
<farhan> even fedora isn't doing it the only distro that actually has speakup in its isos is slackware
<nickrud> I knew there was a reason slackware existed
* farhan misses apt-get
<farhan> lol whats that reason?
<nickrud> farhan, you
<Amaranth> farhan: Err, you can use apt-get
<nickrud> if it works
* farhan will never.ever.go.to.slackware ...please note, i do have slackware 2 cds right beside me in a basket
<bleezy_> Amaranth, there isnt anything in universe to enable
<Amaranth> bleezy_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> I see all the time module that load in kernel call ide-tape
<drcodedd2> I want to remove it , where I can do it?
<farhan> this might be a dumb question but is all linux no matter how you set the timezone militarry time?
<aru> lets try a reinstall
<nickrud> farhan, may I suggest you got to #ubuntu-devel, and work with them to make the install accessible?
<farhan> hmmmm
<farhan> i'm not really a person that works on speakup, i just wana use ubuntu
<eb0x> Anyone want to help me recompile my kernel?
<farhan> lol
<bleezy_> lol
<farhan> ok. i'm out, tired
<bleezy_> me me please pick me
<drcodedd2> how I use depmod
<nickrud> damn, I don't think I said that right :(
<|QuaD-> drcodedd2: man depmod
<drcodedd2> I want to remove ide-tape from kernel module
<drcodedd2> I look at depmod man
<drcodedd2> I saw that it do some file call .map
<eb0x> How do I recompile my kernel?
<drcodedd2> but I want first to remove the ide-tape then use depmod
<nickrud> eb0x, apt-get install kernel-package, man make-kpkg
<drcodedd2> I mean from what main file it read?
<aru> its amazing no one else thought of using a usb modem on linux
<Amaranth> aru: USB modems suck, why would programmers want them? :)
<Amaranth> aru: It doesn't suprise me.
<drcodedd2> quad:It read from some file and then do .map ?
<Amaranth> And most USB modems do cat5 too.
<aru> yeah this one does also
<Cine> which packages do I need to install to get Flash working in mozilla?
<Amaranth> Those high speeds people show off for USB are _burst_ speeds, they are usually working a low slower.
<aru> i just dont get why it shows up and is recognized if I cant use it
<Amaranth> Like CD-ROM speeds, 52x means 52x max.
<tolle> Cine: I use flashplugin-nonfree
<Cine> I'll try that one...
<nickrud> Cine, if you have multiverse enabled, flashplugin-nonfree
<Cine> do I need to log-out/log-in to get it to work?
<Cine> or should it just work right away?
<aru> but like I said, maybe reinstalling with the modem plugged in will work
<nickrud> Cine, no
<tolle> Cine: should work right away.
<Cine> okie... thanks
<drcodedd2> from what file depmod take the modules?
<nickrud> drcodedd2, I'll take a stab at that; I don't think depmod takes info from a file, it actually traverses the modules and creates the dependencies
<nickrud> I hope to be corrected if wrong, I may be over my head
<drcodedd2> so If I want to remove ide-tape
<Raskall> agh.. I give up. burning the data on a dvd instead of copying it over 802.11b. So extremely slow. Hardly faster than my internet link.
<bleezy_> Amaranth, where does it install it to ?? -gift
<drcodedd2> it load all the time from kernel: I need to delete the .ko file?
<Amaranth> bleezy_: You need a program that uses gift. apollon is the best and is for KDE, giFToxic is almost as good and is for GNOME
<nickrud> drcodedd2, I'm sorry, I've been away, remove ide-tape from what?
<bleezy_> ty again
<drcodedd2> from loading all the time in the kernel
<nickrud> ah, is it in /etc/modules?
<drcodedd2> I have some tape device that I dont need ide-tape
<drcodedd2> I need ide-scsi
<drcodedd2> it dosnt there
<drcodedd2> I checl
<drcodedd2> check
<drcodedd2> I saw ide-tape.ko file
<drcodedd2> If I will delete it or rename and then do depmod , it will remove it?
<nickrud> drcodedd2, ok, I can help, but this is a drastic fix, until you disable it ide-tape will *never* get loaded
<drcodedd2> the file  is here: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/ide
<drcodedd2> I dont want it to be loaded
<drcodedd2> I need ide-scsi to load
<drcodedd2> it prevent from my tape to work
<drcodedd2> my tape is di-30 it use ide-scsi and osst
<drcodedd2> for some resone I dont know if it kernel problem or not it dosnt work at all
<fightingfortofu> how do you start fglrxcontrol?
<drcodedd2> I did use rmmod ide-tape and so , but without any luck
<drcodedd2> is old kerenel - slackware dist, the same computer it worked
<nickrud> drcodedd2, create a file 'do-not-load-ide-tape', put one line in it:ide-tape, and drop it in /etc/hotlist/blacklist.d
<drcodedd2> After I install ubuntu v5.04 it stop working
<drcodedd2> wow nice
<bleezy_> Amaranth,  it says specify a host and port .. but where do i type it >>?
<Amaranth> err
* Amaranth dunno
<bleezy_> sorry
<bleezy_> k
<drcodedd2> there is no /etc/hotlist
<nickrud> drcodedd2, yeah, I meant hotplug :)
<drcodedd2> and there is no blacklist.d
<drcodedd2> to open such dir?
<nickrud> drcodedd2, /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d exists on my ubuntu
<drcodedd2> not it v5.04
<drcodedd2> that what I have
<sagara> can anybody help me... I cant run my simple Cshell script eventhough im running Cschell and the file has executable rights for all
<drcodedd2> n.m I create it
<drcodedd2> I will now try to reboot
<drcodedd2> I will be back after reboot
<nickrud> drcodedd2, it's there: ajax: ~ $ l /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/
<nickrud> alsa-base  libsane
<drcodedd2> bye
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> sorry
<drcodedd2> now I saw it
<nickrud> k
<nickrud> np :)
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> I will reboot and check it out
<drcodedd2> bye
<sagara> anybody there?
<imaek> no
<imaek> I'm here though.
<imaek> I don't like there.
<sagara> hahaha, do u know about Cshell?
<imaek> I don't.
<sagara> ok, thanks!
<thr1ce> alright...I GUESS i'll hold off on breezy for a few weeks... :)
<imaek> :(
<nickrud> thr1ce, you got a clue, eh?
<thr1ce> nickrud, i'm tempted though
<thr1ce> nickrud, is it really that bad?
<nickrud> thr1ce, I have a spare partition, how bout you :)
<nickrud> thr1ce, it could be, so if you need to get work done, don't make it your default system.
<thr1ce> nickrud, well..."could be" means a few things; in theory, any pre-release "could be"
<thr1ce> nickrud, is it as stable now as it will be until release?
<_Trintity_> is it posible for a module built from source and installed, to virtually disappear?  modprobe prism2_usb doesn't find anything any more
<nickrud> thr1ce, if I could get into james troup's mind, I might have an answer.
<tolle> thr1ce: Since Hoary has just been released, I guess breezy badger would be almost exactly like Debian Sid or so.
* keikoz gnight all
<thr1ce> nickrud, well, I guess it is hard to say, seeing as how ubuntu is still so young
<mitrick> back all
<mitrick> im on kubuntu finally with X
<mitrick> i started k3b but i got no cdrdao
<nickrud> thr1ce, ubuntu may be young as a company, but it's roots run deep. I'm hoping that a fresh bloom will be viable.
<mitrick> and there is missing lot of apps
<Raskall> is it me or does the kubuntu-desktop seem very unfinished compared to the gnome ubuntu-desktop?
<mitrick> Raskall, what do u mean by unfinished?
<mitrick> im running it now and seems good
<_Trintity_> can't  say I haven't used kde since debian sarge
<_Trintity_> and that looked pretty professional
<maggno> hi hi
<thr1ce> nickrud, true
<maggno> i from chile
<thr1ce> is breezy being synced with debian-sid?
<thr1ce> kde 3.4 is very nice
<tolle> mitrick: however, you said you lacked some applications. And that might bewhat he ment.
<mitrick> yea
<Raskall> mitrick: a lot of ubuntu things are missing from the kde setup, I think. I haven't used it much because it bugs me that I cant find the things I have gotten used to in gnome.
<mitrick> thr1ce, where u a slack user?
<thr1ce> mitrick, yes, I was for awhile
<nickrud> thr1ce, you need to subscribe to breezy changes mailling list. I've had thousands of emails showing changes to breezy.
<mitrick> ah thats why i knew u from ##slackware
<thr1ce> nickrud, i wish they were documented somewhere
<mitrick> i used to hang there a lot
<thr1ce> i'd rather not get thousands of emails... :)
<mark_> hey, anyone know of a good linux bittorrent client?
<thr1ce> mitrick, oh?  are you a slack user ?
<thr1ce> yes, bittorrent
<thr1ce> lol
<nickrud> thr1ce, they are, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/breezy-changes
<discord> I wrote a howto to install the wlan-ng driver for hoary
<yfir> mark_: bittornado
<discord> if anyone is interested its here https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary
<mitrick> how can i install cdrdao here ?
<_Trintity_> discord whre is this how to?
<thr1ce> nickrud, that looks empty
<mark_> yfir: I don't really like bittorrando
<Raskall> mitrick: but it might just be that I don't like kde anymore since I switched to gnome.
<maggno> hola donde puedo conseguir los plugins para el reproductor de audio de ubuntu???
<mitrick> i tried sudo apt-get install cdrdao but there is none
<pizzathief_> is matt oquist about?
<kuntu> whats a TOS violation ?
<NigelS> mark_: azureus? that's pretty nice
<thr1ce> why not just use bittorrent?
<thr1ce> and I think gnome even has one built in
<NigelS> yeah, the gnome one is like a lot of gnome apps, rather feature-light
<tolle> mark_: Are you using GNOME as your desktop environment?
<tolle> mark_: If you are, freeloader is a rather nice bittorrent client.
<stevenj> I installed msttcorefonts, (+tohoma)-my question is what font settings do I use in Firebird in to read my mail.....? any suggestions on the fonts settings?
<mark_> tolle: That's what I use currently
<mark_> tolle: looking for one with more features
<nickrud> thr1ce, that's where you subscribe to the list that has the changes. since I subscribed on 4/12, I've had 3569 changes recorded
<tjs> are there any/any planned experimental packages of the luminocity stuff for gnome?
<mark_> wait, i'll just get azureus
<Cine> ok, what package do I need to install for the mozilla java plugin?
<_Trintity_> discord: thanks, I had installed it and am having some problems, although it used to work
<thr1ce> nickrud, wow...so, in the event something goes bad, I can always change my repositories back to hoary, and it will downgrade?  how does that work
<Cine> I tried searching for java in the PM but I get tons...
<nickrud> thr1ce, no dice. keep hoary as your working system, and if you want breezy, make it an experimental partition.
<mark_> Cine: Ubuntuguide has it
<nickrud> downgrading has always been an undefined function in debian
<thr1ce> nickrud, well, it's a desktop PC, used for nothing work-related; so, I guess it can be turned into one...hehe; we'll see
<thr1ce> i'm leaning towards breezy....
<syn-ack> Hey everyone.
<NigelS> well, be prepared for much breakage in the early days, plus you'll prob need to use dpkg to correct various errors/problems that crop up
<br33zy> hiya, friend is tyring to install xine in apt-get, his sources.list isf ine, but he gets that "no candidate" thing
<NigelS> last I looked for example, evolution wasn't installable on breezy due to a problem with libcamel
<maggno> ok
<maggno> thanks
<maggno> for alls
<nickrud> thr1ce, learn aptitude, it will give you fine grained control of your system.
<thr1ce> man...is it REALLY that bad?  I've run slackware-current for years (also a pre-release) without any problem
<nickrud> If you want to run a cutting edge machine, it is the tool
<Cine> mark, are you talking about the online help?  the little life presever button?
<br33zy> NEVEMRIND
<br33zy> sorry 'bout the caps
<br33zy> thanks all
<br33zy> erm, nevermind that nevermind
<br33zy> problem still exists
<tolle> br33zy: xine-ui
<thr1ce> nickrud, well, lets say I want the latest gaim
<tolle> br33zy: however, i prefer to use totem-xine
<thr1ce> or the latest gnome
<tolle> br33zy: makes totem use the xine backend
<nickrud> k
<mark_> Cine: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<br33zy> alright, thanks tolle will try
<thr1ce> nickrud, compiling gnome is near impossible to do...
<thr1ce> (for the lazy)
<nickrud> thr1ce, I've done it several times :)
<nickrud> thr1ce, jhbuild is your friend
<NigelS> garnome etc, makes compiling it rather easy
<thr1ce> nickrud, ok; but, if I want the latest gaim, breezy seems to be the easiest
<NigelS> there's no especially good reason to use breezy right now, wait a month or 2 and maybe more useful stuff will be upgraded
<nickrud> thr1ce, I don't want the latest gaim, I want the latest known working gaim
<thr1ce> 1.2.1 works wonderful for gaim
<NigelS> if you want to latest gaim, just grab the debs for that, no need to potentially break lots of stuff with a dist-upgrade
<tolle> thr1ce: You could always just download that specific deb.
<thr1ce> just because hoary froze before it's release does NOT make it not stable
<nickrud> thr1ce, I don't use gaim, but the 'lastest known working' was the point
<NigelS> does not make it not stable? ?:P
<yfir> thr1ce: if you really need the lateset gaim, why not just download the deb and install it with dpkg rather than switch your entire system over to a pre-release testing version?
<thr1ce> well, it's not gaim specifically
<thr1ce> i'm just curious...is the pre-release really that unstable...?
<tolle> thr1ce: works for most other applications as well.
<tolle> thr1ce: Could be
<MyNameIsChris> Hi, does anyone know how to enable a 5.1channel speaker configuration in xine?
<vessuvius81> does anyone know how to install themes on gkrellm?
<NigelS> it's not about software stability per se, though that is partially an issue. It;s more about dependency breakage
<kuntu> can i use debian stuff in ubuntu ?
<NigelS> the old tags of debian/unstable, testing etc were always something of a misnomer
<tolle> kuntu: Most of the time.
<yfir> vessuvius81: i think you just put them in ~/.gkrellm2/themes/
<nickrud> thr1ce, if you don't depend on your machine for your income, knock yourself out, that's what I use extra partitions for :)
<thr1ce> well, I know about the possibility of unstability; I've ran a slackware -current machine for years without ANY problem, and I'm just finding it hard now to believe that this is terrible
<odyssey> are there backports from breezy for hoary?
<yfir> thr1ce: stop talking about it and just do it. you've heard the advice of others here, now make a choice and live with it
<NigelS> thr1ce: as I say, it's not about stability, it's about potentially finding things break on a bad library upgrade after a dist-upgrade one day.  Slackware is not a repository based distro.
<thr1ce> but, things are fixed as they are broken, right?  I mean, when evolution breaks, and the fixed packs come in, my system will fix itself right ?
<tolle> thr1ce: Its probably not a minefield or anything like that. Just that you should be aware that things will brake.
<kuntu> slackware droped gnome
<nickrud> MyNameIsChris, the most likely solution I've heard is to run alsamixer, it gives access to the extra channels
<MyNameIsChris> nickrud, cheers
<thr1ce> bah...ok, i'm in :)
<Cine> mark... that didn't work... although mozilla doesn't crash when I try to run java stuff so its a step in the right direction... :)
<syn-ack> Breezy seems to be coming along real nice. Love the bug hunting in the new stuff. :)
<nickrud> thr1ce, if you can keep slack stable, I take everything I said back :)
<thr1ce> haha
<mark_> Cine: alright, then I have no idea because that's what I'm doing at this moment
<thr1ce> yes, this non compiling everything stuff is making me nervous!
<syn-ack> Slack is Evil.
<Cine> oh waith... there it goes...
<tolle> thr1ce: apt-get -b source package
<Cine> had to restart mozilla... duh
<mark_> SLack is Slack
<thr1ce> i've never had a problem with slack
<tolle> thr1ce: builds them if that calms you down.
<thr1ce> really?  neat
<thr1ce> one command to compile a deb from source?
<tolle> Yeah
<mark_> wow, you can download fast Cine
<thr1ce> sudo apt-get -b gaim.tar.gz gaim.deb ?
<Cine> cable is the bomb... :)
<tolle> No not at all
<tolle> only works for debs that has deb sourcefiles
<mark_> dialup owns cable anyday
<kuntu>  lol
<tolle> for making your own debfiles there are a few steps to do
<tolle> but if the package, like mplayer has a debian folder in them. dpkg-buildpackage builds it.
<br33zy> worked tolle thanks
<br33zy> later
<tolle> unless my memory fails me
<thr1ce> ooh, ok
<thr1ce> ok....here goes the first dist-upgrade
<tolle> thr1ce: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<thr1ce> probably won't see anyone til after a re-install
<thr1ce> :)
<Cine> dial up makes me want to kill myself...
<tolle> thr1ce: shows how to make your own deb files from pure tarball source
<Cine> especially after I've gotten so use to broadband
<Cine> I d/l ubuntu in under 2hrs
<Akria> what are you talking about, i'm chatting and downloading 3 things
<Akria> thats mega speed at 2.5 kb for one and .8 for the other
<tolle> Cine: I got a 10MB connection with the ubuntu/debian and gnome mirrors on the same ISP/Net. So you get kinda spoiled rather fast.
<tolle> well, swedish ubuntu/debian mirror...
<Cine> lol, I bet
<thr1ce> ok...neat
<thr1ce> bbiab
<Cine> well now I can play chess again...
<Cine> I've about got my ubuntu harddrive to do everything I could do with my windows HD
<Cine> took a couple days, but I got there...
<nickrud> Cine, emal works well for chess :)
<Akria> yaa four hours till i can install azureus
<Cine> nick, i'm too impatient for correspondance... I like to get beat fast
<nickrud> lol
<NigelS> Akria: with that kind of bandwidth..what's the point? :)
<Cine> another quick question... are there any good P2P applications for linux?
<Cine> beyond bittorrent?
<nickrud> gtk-gnutella, and mldonkey if you configure it right
<Akria> NigelS: It's faster than that... usually 16 megs takes 1.5 hours
<Akria> so about 2 hours
<Akria> unlimited dialup on a seperate line makes large files not that hard to download
<Cine> perfect... now I don't need my windows anymore!  hurray!
<muk_amd64> Cine, grats!
<NigelS> I guess.  At least with bittorrent on dialup you should have no trouble maxing out your bandwidth :)
<Akria> *golfclap*
<Cine> thanks muk... I'm pretty excited...
<Cine> gettin' really tired of all the spyware and crap...
<muk_amd64> fo shizzle
<muk_amd64> I still play WoW on here anyways, so no need for windows period
<syn-ack> HAHAH
<Cine> I'll have to boot windows one more time to get all my files off, then its off to reformat heaven for the microsoft demon...
<Akria> Yeah, bittorrent is great... like I can update linux, while downloading on bittorrent... It seems to vary it's speed to use up extra bandwidth
<Akria> I never got spyware on windows
<muk_amd64> Cine, just access the files from linux and copy them over
<Akria> WoW blows :)
<muk_amd64> lol, says you
<muk_amd64> I just spent like 2 hours playing AA, hehe
<Cine> oh yeah... guess I could do that...
<Akria> jk
<Akria> I tell my friends that...
<Cine> have to plug in the harddrive though... :)
<Akria> damn additcts
<Cine> I unplugged it so I didn't reformat it on accident during the ubuntu install
<Akria> sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs
<Akria> and something esle
<Akria> No, seriously my friends play too much...
<Nula> sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs *destination directory*
<Akria> Like live for the game
<Akria> sry, forgot that :(
<Cine> I have a friend I practically don't talk to anymore cuz he's always playing WoW
<dr_willis> Ive gotten sort of tired of World of Warcraft.
<Cine> well its unplugged, so mounting it isn't gonna do me much good... :)
<kuntu> whats wow ?
<dr_willis> It just seems its  the same thing over and over. :()  its well done.. but still gets repetitive.
<Cine> world of warcraft
<kuntu> talking is over rated
<Akria> good point
<bleezy_> why is gift so hard to setup ???
<dr_willis> Guild Wars comes out the 28th. :P
<bleezy_> arggg
<yfir> bleezy_: purely for irony
<NigelS> A lot of mmorpgs are basically 3D IRC clients in the end. :)
<Cine> as soon as WoW is free to play I might get into it... I just can't justify paying money every month to play a game
<Akria> i may try that
<NigelS> I got pretty bored of WoW pretty quickly.  I think the lack of a proper pvp system to begin with ensured that.
<NigelS> guild wars I'll take a look at
<dr_willis> Cine,  of all them out  however. its one of the easiest to get into and learn and fun to play. :P City of Heros is great fun also.
<Akria> so in a way i'm playing a mmorpg
* Akria Levels up!
<nickrud> ok, anyone got ubuntu problems, I thought that's why we were here :)
<NigelS> some guy has posted some screens of GW in cedega, so...maybe it can be played in linux.
<dr_willis> I dont think there is any proper 'PvP' :P Guild wars seems to do it the best way however.
<kuntu> i hate a game you have to get online to play
<Akria> haha, honors system
<dr_willis> I have played WoW with Cedega - it worked. :P be sure to use the opengl mode.
<bleezy_> how do i ping :\
<Akria> WoW can be played in linux
<NigelS> we should def mount a vote on transgaming.com after it's released.  We've missed this round of voting, so have to wait till next month,
<bleezy_> ping: www.yahoo.com
<bleezy_> ?
<Akria> I hated HL2 for that reason... Internet connection required
<dr_willis> Heard that GuildWars under Cedega had issues.. but that was wth the Beta.
<kuntu> dont you mean CS ?
<yfir> bleezy_: man ping
<kuntu> i think HL is sp
<bleezy_> i hate reading :(
<NigelS> yeah, I know WoW can be played in linux, I'm referring to GW.  I imagine it won't work very well...but afaik no work has been done on it yet by transgaming.
<yfir> bleezy_: ok well, ask your question again, maybe somebody will phone you with an answer
<bleezy_> lol
* Akria attacks rat for 2 damage
<yfir> i'm still playing nethack, haven't tried Wow yet
<bleezy_> i man ping now i cant get out says end esc
* nickrud wants a gl nethack
<bleezy_> cntrl c dont work
<Akria> haha, big jump in a game
<NigelS> hmmmm.
<mitrick> where is the root konsole in ubuntu?
<NigelS> bleezy_: really, ping is not the hardest thing to use in the world. "ping yahoo.com" will suffice.
<mitrick> cuz i need to to recompile alsa to make my audigy 2 value to work
<bleezy_> i know'
<bleezy_> cant get outa man
<nickrud> mitrick, bad question, any terminal can be a root terminal. What are you after?
<NigelS> press 'q'
<yfir> bleezy_: just type 'q'
<bleezy_> lol
<bleezy_> kool
<Akria> The one thing I hate on linux is sound...
<mitrick> i want to recompile alsa
<NigelS> O.o
<mitrick> for making work my sound card
<nickrud> mitrick, sorry, try sudo -i
<yfir> Akria: i agree, sound is more difficult than it has to be
<mitrick> its not even supported as i can see
<abarbaccia> anybody know if they are working on finding a solution to linux sound issues.  because a volume control on my screen is worthless if it doesnt do anything
<NigelS> or go to system tools --> root console
<bleezy_> guess network dont work when it says host not found
<mitrick> in slack it has the exact same alsa 1.0.8 and works like a charm. ubuntu is same but no sound
<Akria> yeah, like it goes through esd... the oss... then alsa (correct me if im wrong)
<NigelS> abarbaccia: without specifics that question doesn't mean much.
<mitrick> none works
<mitrick> i dont even see my sound card in alsamixer
<bleezy_> or unreachabke
<abarbaccia> im saying right now that the sound is not unified - you don't have a "master volume" that you can control and then apps get amplified by that...like in M$ how you have volume control that actually does something
<NigelS> I don't like what they did with alsa/modprobe for ubuntu.  They stripped out alsaconf for example.  So it's a case of praying that the default script and udev will work... :)
<Akria> hmm, how come gaim seems to dissappear all the time
<abarbaccia> i can mute my volume in my volume control, but amarok and xine and the rest will all go ahead and play at THEIR volumes
<nickrud> abarbaccia, there's PCM and MASTER, you must set each app to control the same volume control. I know, it sucks
<NigelS> abarbaccia: really? I don't get that.
<yfir> abarbaccia: that shouldn't happen
<abarbaccia> like right now im playing back music in amarok, but the volume control doesn't do anything
<abarbaccia> on my desktop
<mitrick> i think ill just recompile alsa
<abarbaccia> the volume control in amarok does tho
<mitrick> will be easier to make sound work back again
<NigelS> mitrick: have you searched the wiki for your card?
<mitrick> yea
<mitrick> it is supported with alsa 1.0.8
<NigelS> is it a nasty card with annoying software only components? :)
<mitrick> it has always worked with any other linux except ubuntu
<NigelS> the card being?
<mitrick> no i got an audigy 2 value
<nickrud> For example, my keyboard is keyed to change master, but the volume control on the panel is pcm. makes it a b***h
<Akria> well im going to bed
<Akria> these downloads are going to take centuries
<mitrick> i wonder how will work my other sound card
<mitrick> i got an sound blaster live 5.1 here
<tolle> Hehe, the release of Hoary sure made some inpact on the computerclubs bandwidth..
<tolle> http://www.acc.umu.se/technical/statistics/ftp/monitordata/img/SixMonths.700.png
<tolle> the peak in april is from when it was released..
<pablo928> i finally made the break: reformatted hda1 (ntfs) to ext3
<nickrud> pablo928, welcome to the free :)
<seeker_> how can I see the list of opened ports, and how can I open or close a specific port?
<nickrud> seeker_, netstat -tl will tell you what's listening
<pablo928> nickrud, only one problem-i now have a 80GB hd that I mounted but can't figure how to write to.
<nickrud> pablo928, you need to mount it somewhere on the filesystem :)
<seeker_> nickrud: the address are name based not numerical (and there are not enough of them! port 80 is not there and neither is 21 etc.)
<nickrud> so where is it?
<nickrud> seeker_, netstat -tln
<NigelS> mitrick: I just had a look into it and it does seem some silly things were done with alsa, but alsa 1.08 is in Universe as source, so you could get it and make the deb with sudo apt-get source alsa-source --compile
<pablo928> nickrud, i added it to etc/?
<tolle> seeker_: nmap lists open ports, and you can close them with iptables.
<pablo928> nickrud, it shows in my system monitor
<drcodedd2> I need quick help
<drcodedd2> I think I found soltion for my tape
<seeker_> where can I find nmap? (it's not a consol command obviously - I tried :)  )
<NigelS> mitrick: I gather the audigy 2 value driver is in that.
<drcodedd2> In some forum of suse I need to put line here:
<tolle> seeker_: apt-get install nmap
<drcodedd2> here: /etc/sysconfig/kernel
<drcodedd2> the line I need to put : INITRD_MODULES="reiserfs ide-scsi raid1"
<drcodedd2> how I do it in ubuntu
<seeker_> ok tolle, I'll give it a try thanks.
<jinx``> what do you want to do?
<jinx``> drcodedd2
<sQuiDY> could someone help me with mldonkey?
<sQuiDY> i'm a bit confused
<nickrud> drcodedd2, you would put the modules on separate lines in /etc/modues
<drcodedd2> It is "ide-scsi", not "ide_scsi". You need to add it to initrd. Edit
<drcodedd2> "/etc/sysconfig/kernel" and add it to the list of modules; for example:
<drcodedd2> INITRD_MODULES="reiserfs ide-scsi raid1"
<drcodedd2> then run mkinitrd. After reboot, check the /var/log/boot.msg file.
<drcodedd2> this
<seeker_> is there a program that can monitor my traffic as well? (something like netlimitter on windows)
<nickrud> /etc/modules
<thr1ce> ok...breezy update went fine
<nickrud> thr1ce, so far, so good :)
<thr1ce> yep] 
<sQuiDY> can anone help me with mldonkey?
<nickrud> seeker_, I used to use ntop
<drcodedd2> nic:I need to do somthng after I changet the /etc/module?
<seeker_> *used* to? found something better, or you just don't bother anymore?
<nickrud> drcodedd2, yeah, as best I've learned, reboot
<nickrud> rmmod and insmod may get you there without rebooting
<tolle> seeker_: ethereal could also be what you are looking for.
<sQuiDY> do you guys have trouble using dcpp?
<sQuiDY> the linux port of dc++
<sQuiDY> the program is extremely unstable
<NigelS> seeker_: iptraf is a simple tool that will certainly tell you about your throughput etc
<sQuiDY> it quits everytime i try to download
<sQuiDY> and the user list doesn't load correctly
<tolle> sQuiDY: Yeah, since its under development it can be unstable from time to time.
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> thnx
<seeker_> ok thanks. I'll try those progs out.
<sQuiDY> i'm trying to find a good substitute
<tolle> sQuiDY: You wont find one...
<tolle> sQuiDY: Not that they let in on the hubs.
<sQuiDY> so no DC use on linux? =T
<tolle> sQuiDY: there are alot of clients
<sQuiDY> i've tried dcgui-qt
<tolle> sQuiDY: but not all to many of the clients are alowded on the larger hubs.
<sQuiDY> i just need to get on my school's hub
<tolle> sQuiDY: Doesnt dcgui-qt work for that?
<ivoks> 'morning
<sQuiDY> it does connect
<sQuiDY> but search results show up in all gibberish computer code
<sQuiDY> the gui is almost unbearable as well
<aisipos> Anyone know how to install lm_sensors in Hoary?
<kkathman> i have installed the msttcorefonts, and they are showing up under Opera, but not under the KDE control center...is there something else I have to do?
<yfir> sQuiDY: i use the non-gq dcgui
<yfir> *non-qt
<tolle> yfir: the frontend to dctc?
<yfir> yeah
<tolle> The problems with it ( i love it ) is that it isnt alowded on most hubs. And configuring it requires some skills..
<tolle> atleast the last version i used.
<yfir> tolle: yes, i have the same problem
<tolle> I configured it trough gconf
<sQuiDY> ahhh
<tolle> Easier then to get the gui to save the settings
<sQuiDY> linux is complicated =T
<sQuiDY> i go smoke some tree
<sQuiDY> heh
<sQuiDY> bbl
<yfir> dc hub owners don't like linux users and their easily modified open source clients i guess...
<yfir> though isn't dc++ open source?
<tolle> Yeah it is
<gsanimefan> um hello.
<tolle> yfir: dctc doesnt tell the hub _what_ client it is.
<yfir> tolle: yes. i've tried spoofing other clients but most hub servers are too smart for me :)
<ali4728> Help! where an I fint HTML/php editor (WYSIWYG) for my Ubuntu/Linux? thnx
<gsanimefan> Um im curious about ubuntu and one of the things that I would like to know is does upgrading ubuntu from release to release require special work each time
<yfir> i only really use it on friend's hubs anyway so it isn't a huge problem for me
<yfir> but it is annoying, i agree
<tolle> gsanimefan: Not much. change one word and run 2 commands
<NigelS> gsanimefan: no.  apt makes upgrading trivial.
<ali4728> HELP! where can I fint HTML/php editor (WYSIWYG) for my Ubuntu/Linux? thnx
<pablo928> ali4728, look in www.ubuntuguide.com -nvu
<nickrud> gsanimefan, the real benefit of running ubuntu is all updates are transparent, that is, install once, install never again
<ali4728> any brand?
<|QuaD-> ali4728: a php wsiwyg editor isn't really that doable
<|QuaD-> but nvu is decent for html
<|QuaD-> bluefish isalso good
<gsanimefan> ok cool cause if its easy for it to update even automatically then it makes it easier for the people im thinking of installing it for
<ali4728> Thanx Quad-
<pablo928> ali4728, nvu is the name of the app...i use it and like it-has integrated phpclient
<|QuaD-> ali4728: you might also want to try quanta (though that means kde libraries)
<ali4728> got it thnx
<kkathman> quanta is very good
<jinx``> do i have to reinstall ubuntu if i change my mainboard or something?
* cornholio is away (durmiendo) [L:off|P:off] 
<jinx``> for windows its better when changing such a piece of hardware
<dr_willis> jinx``,  ive had issues with some distros in the past when doing such a Huge change.
<dr_willis> But with the more mondern disrtos - not sure if its much of an issue.
<tolle> jinx``: shouldnt be a issue
<kkathman> jinx``: Uhm, I think that the boot will attempt to compensate, but you might have some extra tweaking
<jinx``> so it might be better to reinstall
<dr_willis> I had issues with somne Motherboard modules not getting loaded right (this was 2 yrs ago however)
<NigelS> jinx``: maybe..depends what the new board is..but the kernel has a lot of modules compiled ready beside it in the stock install.  So it will load the appropriate modules on boot.
<kkathman> after booting, check your dmesg and see if there are issues, if so, re-install...worth a shot
<tolle> jinx``: Not realy, try?
<jinx``> :D
<NigelS> jinx``: it's highly unlikely that you'll need to reinstall.  Maybe...if for example your new system was 64bit you would then apt-get a new kernel. but the system will still boot.
<kkathman> yeah good point there NigelS
<kkathman> like I said, check the dmesg and see if there's anything to take care of
<NigelS> the router in my house is basically a hard disk.  It's been in 3 different machines without any configuration changes.  It's running debian.
<NigelS> now, change the mobo on your windows box and you'll not only potentially have hardware trouble but you'll also need to re-validate your windows copy I imagine :)
<jinx``> pfff, xp
<jinx``> i'm fine with win2k
<jinx``> :D
<darGor> Hello. with ubuntu, on GAIM, (msn) i can't view the budd'ys WebCam. anyone knows some msn client , which i can view buddy's webcam ?
<kkathman> Has anyone attempted to install fonts in KDE under ubuntu?
<Sunneh> Anyone willing to help me on an urgent problmen?
<kkathman> Sunneh, just ask your question and maybe someone will know and answer :)
<Sunneh> I tried that technique last night :|
<Sunneh> Anyway, here goes :)
<kkathman> well some people might not know :)
<NigelS> asking a question is the only technique I'm aware of that can get help :)
<look4`ShellC> ohaio
<Sunneh> I have just created a new MBR using the Windows Recovery Console because my grub menu did not let me boot to Windows. I can't actually boot to Ubuntu because of an update gone wrong. I was wondering whether the best option is to delete the partitions and wait until my 5.04 CD's come and install it again then or is there another way that I can save my installation?
<NigelS> Sunneh: question: surely the reason you can't boot to ubuntu is because you've overwritten the MBR - what was the event that rendered ubuntu unbootable otherwise?
<Sunneh> Nigel: no. I tried to boot to ubuntu when the grub menu exlci
<Sunneh> whoops
<jinx``> the ubuntu cds? are they with a nice cover? :D
<Sunneh> .. excluded windows
<Sunneh> and it ket saying that files were missing.
<NigelS> Interesting.  So you were not able to boot ubuntu at all, since performing the install?
<Sunneh> Oh yes.
<Sunneh> It's since I tried to upgrade last night.
<Sunneh> The upgrades did not install successfully, It restarted and it buggered.
<NigelS> from Warty --> Hoary was this?
<Sunneh> Yes, from 4.10 to 5.04
<Sunneh> Via the SPM
<wantNewStuff> Is there any way to get new bzflag soon in ubuntu?
<wantNewStuff> hoary has too old of version to play on the server I want
<St0n3-C0l> Boom Bomm!
<NigelS> Do you remember the errors when you selected linux in the grub menu and pressed enter? Was it that grub couldn't load the installation or that it started but then the boot failed?
<St0n3-C0l> Linux is installed or having probs with installer ?
<Sunneh> It started to load but then gave me an error saying files could not be found.
<Sunneh> *It started to boot...
<St0n3-C0l> Sunneh: check iso md5sum
<neuroniche> Where can I discuss the implications of OOo's recent further use of Java?
<Sunneh> St0n3: I'm wasn't usuing a CD.
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<St0n3-C0l> then ??
<drcodedd2> one more q
<drcodedd2> I get this Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as devic
<St0n3-C0l> who uses Breezy here ?
<drcodedd2> ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device
<Sunneh> Nigel? Any ideas?
<drcodedd2> How can I tell ubuntu to load hdc ide-cd
<drcodedd2> and hdd to load ide-scsi
<neuroniche> Is anyone here informed about OpenOffice.org and their Base package in 2.0?
<kkathman> drcpdedd2 I think you'll have to adjust your fstab
<wantNewStuff> drcodedd2: you use lilo or grub?
<wantNewStuff> drcodedd2: you do it in there
<Sunneh> Anyone?
<kkathman> Ohhh I misread your question drcodedd2 , I apologize
<ircbot_> what's a good handheld to get?
<NigelS> Sunneh: ok.  Without seeing what's broken it's hard.  But you can still get into the system and try running it in single user mode and then apt-get to repair
<drcodedd2> grub
<kkathman> ircbot_: what are your requirements?
<drcodedd2> where I put it in menu.lst
<drcodedd2> and boot?
<drcodedd2> after boot
<Sunneh> Nigel: How do i do that?
<ircbot_> kkathman: wifi preferably... expandable memory
<Sunneh> (Thanks btw)
<wantNewStuff> drcodedd2: it's in menu.lst, but I don't remember exact for grub (i used lilo back in the day when I needed that)
<kkathman> ircbot_: got a specific budget in mind?
<ircbot_> not really
<St0n3-C0l> Those who uses Breezy development branch...having probs with cpp ?
<drcodedd2> in grub I have defaultsave,boot
<drcodedd2> any one can hel pme with grub
<kkathman> ircbot_: I just got an iPAQ 2755 and Im very happy with it
<kkathman> but its pricey
<ircbot_> kkathman: don't those run the doze?
<wantNewStuff> ircbot_: zarus runs linux
<kkathman> yep fraid so....if you want a Palm, try the Clie' from Sony
<kkathman> yeah that Zarus is hot
<drcodedd2> k
<drcodedd2> found
<drcodedd2> thanx
<dr_willis> Grrr... some how all these video clips in firefox want to load with totem.. which dont play them. :P mplayer does. but cant figure how to make it the default lol. I tell it to use mplayer and it forgets
<Sunneh> [07:36]  <Sunneh> Nigel: How do i do that?
<ircbot_> wantNewStuff: do they still make zaruses?
<wantNewStuff> ircbot_: dunno
<ircbot_> yeah i don't run windows w/o a sign from god... palm i can deal with
<kkathman> ircbot_: I saw one at Frys here in Dallas a few weeks ago
<ircbot_> and they stopped making the Clie i know
<wantNewStuff> does anyone know how to get someone to package a new version of a program in ubuntu?... bzflag is behind and can't play with friends
<Sunneh> Well. I got to go.
<Sunneh> TTyl.
<kkathman> ircbot_: I only mentioned Clie' because they discontinued the line, but they are pretty available for quite a nice price
<hgoesm> is there a 64 bit version for ubuntu
<ircbot_> kkathman: ah okay
<NigelS> Sunneh: if you don't have a boot disk, which you most probably don't have, you'll need to use a live cd to mount....sheesh, some people.
<hgoesm> not off ubuntu
<kkathman> ircbot_: those used to go for like $500 or so, and you can get them now for under $150
<cef> hgoesm: amd64, yes
<hgoesm> thx
<cef> hgoesm: that works on AMD Athlon64 and Intel EM64t
<donjohnson> Hi can anyone tell me how to get online with warty live cd
<donjohnson> dial up
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: you can prob just install the new version yourself surely?  If you type apt-cache show bzflag you'll see the maintainer.  But in terms of hoary the reason why it's that version is more to do with the dependencies I imagine.  Your best bet is probably to install the new version yourself.
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: from source??
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: if necessary yes.
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: I wanna switch from debian to ubuntu just to avoid that with X
<sQuiDY> why is it that i can play mp3's
<sQuiDY> but i have no system sounds?
<sQuiDY> does ubuntu have any system sounds at all?
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: well, I don't know that the situation in terms of the way that maintainers/releases work is much different.  i.e. you still need a person to upload a newer version that works with the system's dependencies.
<ivoks> hi
<donjohnson> need info to get online with wartyl live cd please
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: debian has version of bzflag I need, but can't glx due to old X... ubuntu has glx, but not version of bzflag i need to play
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: use the debian deb?
<floater> donjohnson first make sure your ethernet card is detected, then set it up to use your internet connection
<donjohnson> there is no kppp or pppd to fill in
<floater> type pppoeconfig
<floater> or something
<donjohnson> i run kano x fine
<floater> I don't remember
* Determinist sits down , lights a smoke and ponder
<Determinist> s
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: I hear that's a horrible idea
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: otherwise, hassle the universe maintainer for the package :)
<Determinist> ya know , ubuntu is really *very* nice
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: I know people that have screwed up debian with ubuntu deb's
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: erm? why? so long as the deps are satisfied
<donjohnson> floater, do I use konsole  pppd
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: some pacakges, sure, they'd install stuff in the wrong way, but for something pretty self-contained like a game it should be fine
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: I can try I guess
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: looks like libcurl is too low on debian atm
<bleezy_> anyone here used giFToxic ??
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: ubuntu even
<wantNewStuff> bleezy_: i use apollon
<wantNewStuff> bleezy_: which uses gift
<bleezy_> was it easier to setup ?
<wantNewStuff> bleezy_: it's KDE and all GUI
<bleezy_> and gnome is the foot right ?
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: which might be why the maintainer hasn't uploaded the new upstream version
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: I don't need newest, just 2.x.x
<donjohnson> can someone give me the command for getting dialup to configure
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: protocol change in 2 from 1
<floater> doesn't pppoeconfig work ?
<wantNewStuff> donjohnson: use wvdial
<NigelS> wantNewStuff: by newest I meant the version in debian sarge & sid.
<tjs> does ubuntu still create a 'debian' dir to hold deb config files for packaging? or is the convention to use 'ubuntu' ?
<donjohnson> ok tnx i go try again. but think files are missing
<ivoks> donjohnson pppconfig
<wantNewStuff> NigelS: anyways... i guess i'm gonna install ubuntu.  I'll still have glx for chromium atleast :)
<ivoks> tjs debian, that's normal
<tjs> ok cheers
<Lanlost> How do I disable suspend mode? My laptop needs to be closed and right now I have to keep it open all the time to use it
<Lanlost> I want to VNC to it and have it closed but it goes into suspend when I close the lid
<ivoks> Lanlost ?
<Lanlost> yes?
<ivoks> suspend after lid?
<bob2> Lanlost: suspend on lid close isn't enabled by default
<Lanlost> Well.. it is for me =P
<ivoks> on lid onlt monitor goes off
<Lanlost> is that in /etc/defaults/acpi-support?
<bob2> yes
<ivoks> Lanlost yes
<Lanlost> I can't figure out where
<Lanlost> I have almost everything commented out
<mjg59> Suspend on lid close is only enabled on PPC or if you're using APM
<ivoks> anyone having any problems with suspend to ram?
<Lanlost> maybe I'm using APM...
<ivoks> i noticed that my touchpad doesn't work right after resume
<Lanlost> how do I tell?
<mjg59> If you're using ACPI and it appears to suspend, then it's more likely that your machine is crashing when it switches away from X
<mjg59> Lanlost: Do you have a /proc/apm file?
<Lanlost> I must be using APM becuase that must be why editing the acpi settings didn't do anything haha
<noodle>  /nick Sphearion
<Lanlost> no i just tried to vim /proc/apm and its blank.
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> Lanlost ls /proc/apm would be anough
<ivoks> enough
<Lanlost> no such file or directory...
<de_DustyCiti> Hi~ I just found that when I startup gnome-terminal, neither /etc/profile nor my personal settings (~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile) is being read. What should I do to get my bash env set up correctly?
<Lanlost> well I Can log back in ifi  open the lid and move the mouse.. I get a prompt
<ivoks> Lanlost ok, that's ok
<mjg59> Lanlost: That's not suspending, then. It just locks the screen.
<ivoks> Lanlost then it doesn't crash
<Lanlost> ok, how do I disable that
<ivoks> suspend is when lap shouts down
<ivoks> Lanlost chmod -x /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<ivoks> Lanlost why would u disable that?
<Lanlost> whats -x do?
<Lanlost> I don't want to lock the screen
<Lanlost> I use VNC to access my laptop upstairs
<ivoks> ?
<Lanlost> and I don't want to have the lid always open
<Determinist> ok , just installed ubuntu 5.04 , how can i make sure the system is up to date with the latest packages?
<ivoks> Lanlost then don't do chmod -x
<ivoks> Lanlost rearrange that script
<Lanlost> what does the -x do?
<Tomcat_> Remove executable rights
<ivoks> Lanlost remove xscreensaver commands and put vbetool dpms off & vbetool dpms on
<ivoks> Lanlost using VNC on linux is stoopid
<Lanlost> ivoks.. whys that?
<Lanlost> why is it stupidI mean
<ivoks> Lanlost couse u have ssh, ssh -X, remote X etc...
<ivoks> vnc does have sense only if u are connecting from windows
<Lanlost> which I am..
<ivoks> ah, then u have a problem :)
<Lanlost> hahah
<Lanlost> I run VNC full screen..
<ivoks> Lanlost so, when screensaver fiers, u can't connect to vnc?
<Lanlost> I can.. but the screen is locked
<Lanlost> I just need to disable the screen locking when the lid closes
<ivoks> so?
<Lanlost> can't I just delete everything in the script?
<ivoks> why? just enter password
<ivoks> Lanlost don't delete script, maybe u will like that behavior later
<Lanlost> ack wait.. I guess I can't do anything when the lid is closed
<Lanlost> I Can't use VNC anymre but it doesn't disconnect..
<ivoks> it's much better to comment out things u don;t want
<Lanlost> I can't do any commands or anything while the screen is closed
<Lanlost> I just see the unlock screen but I can't do anything
<mitrick> back
<Lanlost> when I open the lid I regain full control
<mitrick> i cant compile gaim now
<mitrick> no gcc
<mitrick> damn there is lots of things missing in kubuntu
<Seveas> Lanlost, just comment out the xscreensaver stuff in /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<ivoks> Lanlost comment all lines with xscreensaver
<Seveas> but do NOT delete that file
<de_DustyCiti> Hi~ I just found that when I startup gnome-terminal, neither /etc/profile nor my personal setting is being read. What should I do to get g-t running as a login shell?
<Lanlost> whats the comment symbol?
<Lanlost> '?
<NigelS> mitrick: it's not much hassle to apt-get gcc :)
<ivoks> Lanlost #
<Seveas> #
<Lanlost> ok thanks
<NigelS> mitrick: did you see my comments above on something that you were asking?
<Seveas> mitrick, that is by design
<Lanlost> can't i just comment everything?
<Seveas> the average user does not need gcc
<Seveas> Lanlost, no
<rod> hi
<Lanlost> whats chvt 12?
<Seveas> Laney, only the lines with xscreensaver in it
<ivoks> Lanlost man, be smarter
<abarbaccia> hey what do you all use to print a dvi file?
<Seveas> Laney, that means change to vt 12
<Lanlost> haha
<ivoks> Lanlost change virtual term to term 12
<Seveas> Lanlost*
<Lanlost> thats the greatest line I'
<mitrick> yea
<Lanlost> 've ever read
<rod> i apt-got mozilla-mplayer... Now it makes me crash firefox so i apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer.   Firefox doesnt use mplayer now anymore, but when i open movies it still starts mplayer... I dont know what to remove now?
<NigelS> Seveas: I actually don't think that's true yet with ubuntu/linux.  I think the *average* user currently will need gcc at some point during the life time of this release cycle.
<ivoks> Lanlost that lid.sh is great chance to extend lifetime of ur laptop
<mitrick> im trying to apt-get gcc now
<mitrick> but fails
<Seveas> rod, apt-get remove --purge mplayer
<ivoks> Lanlost LCDs have lifetime, messured in hours
<Lanlost> so keep the screen blank..
<Lanlost> on the laptop ... correct...
<ivoks> Lanlost it would be great to shoutdown ur LCD while lid is closed, wouldn't it?
<Seveas> NigelS, not really, the point of a binary distribution is that you download precompiled things
<Lanlost> ok that worked
<rod> Seveas, Package mplayer is not installed, so not removed
<Seveas> only if you want something that's not in the repo's you have a problem
<ivoks> Lanlost none of this commands in lid.sh don't poweroff ur monitor
<rod> oh nvm Seveas , it uses totem now after that command: )
<Seveas> rod, sorry, that's mplayer-custom
<NigelS> Seveas: I know what the *objective* is, but the reality on the ground is that we're not fully there yet.  Especially with universe.
<Seveas> NigelS, true :)
<Lanlost> ok it worked but my lcd doesn't turn off.. the backlight just goes off..
<NigelS> mitrick: what's the error?
<ivoks> Lanlost comment chvt line bellow echo 'fgconsole'
<Lanlost> I can still see the screen barely
<Seveas> mitrick, by the way, if you are building a lot yourself, apt-get install build-essential
<ivoks> Lanlost i know... we will get to that...
<mitrick> ill try that
<Lanlost> ok
<Lanlost> continue
<ivoks> Lanlost under chvt line add this line:
<ivoks> Lanlost vbetool dpms off
<mitrick> build-essential
<mitrick> what is in that pkg?
<NigelS> mitrick: what was the error with apt-getting gcc?
<ivoks> Lanlost add same line under su - $user -c "xscreensaver
<Lanlost> and on for the state where the screen is on?
<ivoks> Lanlost wait...
<ivoks> Lanlost just listen to me, and do what i tell u
<Seveas> mitrick, nothing, but it depends on things like gcc, make, manpages-dev, auto(conf|make) etc...
<mitrick> i cant paste here or else will be a flood
<Lanlost> which xscreensaver line
<ivoks> Lanlost both
<Seveas> mitrick, apt-cache show build-essential for the details :)
<Lanlost> ok
<mitrick> build-essential: Depends: gcc (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<mitrick>                    Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<mitrick>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ivoks> Lanlost comment all chvt lines
<Seveas> mitrick, breezy?
<Lanlost> ok continue
<ivoks> Lanlost on the end of file add this:
<ivoks> grep -q open /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<ivoks> if [ $? = 0 ] 
<mitrick> that is what i see when i try to install gcc
<ivoks> then
<ivoks>         vbetool dpms on
<ivoks> fi
<NigelS> mitrick: are you using breezy?
<Seveas> mitrick, are you running hoary or breezy?
<Lanlost> ok..
<mitrick> what does breezy means?
<mitrick> hoary i think
<mitrick> i got the kubuntu cd here
<mitrick> 5.04
<Lanlost> ok
<Seveas> mitrick, those are release names, but if you don't know what it means, you run hoary :)
<Lanlost> done?
<ivoks> Lanlost save the file and try with the lid
<mitrick> cuz im a slack user for many years
<mitrick> not used to debian at all and how it works
<Lanlost> nope
<Seveas> mitrick, looks like #kubuntu is indeed broken, or you have missed one command
<billytwowilly> Perhaps someone can explain this for me.
<Seveas> mitrick, have you run apt-get update?
<mitrick> hmm
<mitrick> ill try that
<ivoks> Lanlost what nope?
<NigelS> that error was for installing build-essential - run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install gcc and see why it can;'t install gcc upon which build-essential depends
<billytwowilly> So I scp some files over to my back up server. I then run sync on the files and rsync still finds crap to transfer. What's up with that?
<Lanlost> doesn't work
<Lanlost> screen is still on
<Lanlost> I can still see the windows faintly
<ivoks> vbetool dpms off?
<mitrick> gcc: Depends: gcc-3.3 (>= 1:3.3.5-1) but it is not going to be installed
<mitrick>   kdelibs: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<mitrick> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ivoks> did u check u have that tool?
<Lanlost> vbetool?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> u should have
<Lanlost> I have it
<ivoks> don't run it :)
<ivoks> Lanlost try this then:
<arto>  onko ketn joka osaisi neuvoa miten saan skypen toimiin ubuntuuun
<mitrick> ou have 1 broken package on your system!
<mitrick> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<ivoks> sudo vbetool dpms off && sleep 5 && sudo vbetool dpms on
<mitrick> i see that when i run synaptic
<Seveas> ouch...
<NigelS> mitrick: try apt-get -f install as it suggests and see what it thinks it has to do to fix it
<epsiliando> Hi!
<Lanlost> ok hold ivoks
<NigelS> mitrick: have you used dpkg on anything btw? also, out of interest what have you set your repositories to?
<Seveas> mitrick, apt-get check can also give more info about the brokenness
<Lanlost> ok
<Lanlost> that worked fine
<Lanlost> I must have screwed something up in the script
<mitrick> i fixed the broken
<seeker_> I downloaded a package but it's not in the application menu - where can I find it?
<seeker_> (I used synaptic)
<Number_5> what was the package?
<seeker_> iptraf
<Cine> ack... new problem
<billytwowilly> seeker_: Wherever you downloaded it to. synaptic isn't for installing pacakages you download, it is for accessing repositories.
<Seveas> seeker_, you need to run that from a terminal
<lunitik> seeker_: iptraf is a cli app afaik
<billytwowilly> use dpkg -i as root on the package.
<Seveas> billy-420, nonsense...
<Lanlost> I dont need to use sudo or anything before the vbetool stuff right?
<Seveas> billytwowilly, nonsense
<Lanlost> because normally I need it
<mitrick> now i got glib prob to configure gaim
<Seveas> billytwowilly, synaptic installs it too
<mitrick> aahhhh!!
<Cine> audacity is have I/O problems... unable to access the I/O layer
<Lanlost> I'm assuming no since you have to have root privs to access the file anyway
<ivoks> Lanlost ACPI runs as root
<mitrick> damn i got build-essential installed
<seeker_> synaptic installs the packages as well, doesn't it? anyway, I want to add it to the application menu but I have to give it's location.
<Lanlost> what about fi do I need that after EVERY vbetool command?
<Cine> error initializing I/O layer
<lunitik> mitrick: why you saying 'damn' for that?
<ivoks> Lanlost u need fi after every if :)
<billytwowilly> Seveas: how? there are no options to tell synaptic where the package is on your system.
<Seveas> billytwowilly, synaptic downloads and installs the package
<mitrick> i got all here , i cant compile gaim 1.2.1 from source since i cant apt-get install gaim-1.2.1
<lunitik> billytwowilly: sure there are... you can set it to use a local repo  :/
<Lanlost> oh its the close if statement..
<Seveas> billytwowilly, menu entries are defined in the packages, if a package does not contain a menu entry, it will not show up in the menu
<Amaranth> lunitik: Good luck creating a repo, dpkg-scansources seems to be broke.
<billytwowilly> Seveas: He said he downloaded a package. if it was with firefox it is likely in his Document dir, not easily available to synaptic.
<Seveas> seeker_, iptraf needs to be run from a terminal
<seeker_> Seveas: you can add a menu entry using the menu editor
<lunitik> Amaranth: apt-proxy seems to be fine?
<Lanlost> strange thsi should work then...
<Amaranth> lunitik: Doesn't help me, I'm just ranting. :P
<Lanlost> becuase if I uncomment the screensaver thing it still locsk the screen
<ivoks> Lanlost doh.... :
<ivoks> grep -q closed /proc/acpi/button/lid/*/state
<ivoks> if [ $? = 0 ] 
<ivoks> then
<ivoks>         . /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank
<Seveas> seeker_, i know, you can find out the location of iptraf by using the command 'which iptraf'
<Amaranth> I wanted to create a repository for Smeg.
<lunitik> Amaranth: check into apt-proxy... nice if you need a local repo for boxes on your lan etc
<seeker_> thx Seveas, it worked
<Amaranth> Yeah, apt-proxy isn't what I need.
<lunitik> Amaranth: hah... ok
<lunitik> wtf is Smeg btw?
<lunitik> Amaranth: your own package?
<Amaranth> Smeg == Simple Menu Editor for GNOME, that menu editting thing I've been working on :)
<Amaranth> I released 0.5 yesterday. :D
<ivoks> what's wrong with vim in /usr/share/applications? :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: ahh... you got creative?  *g*
<Amaranth> ivoks: Do you know how to create a new submenu?
<ivoks> Amaranth mkdir?
<Amaranth> lunitik: haha, GNOME Menu Editor was taken by Manny
<Amaranth> ivoks: No, on the menus.
<ivoks> Amaranth under Applications?
<Amaranth> ivoks: Are you willing to risk using vim on one of those files and breaking spec causes things to generally fsck up?
<Amaranth> ivoks: There, or under any submenu already there.
<ivoks> Amaranth vim works ok there
<ivoks> or any other editor
<lunitik> Amaranth: you have screenies online of your work?
<ivoks> they are only text files
<Seveas> ivoks, but vim is not for newbies :)
<ivoks> Seveas i agree :) they use smeg :)
<ivoks> Amaranth NHF :)
<ivoks> it's a joke
<Amaranth> NHF?
<Seveas> no hard feelings
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg
<Amaranth> ah
<ivoks> Amaranth i don't knoe how to create new submenu under Applications, didn't investigate that
<ivoks> Amaranth but submenu under Internet or Games is plain mkdir
<Amaranth> ivoks: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html enjoy
<Amaranth> ivoks: No it isn't, that was how it worked in the legacy menu system.
<ivoks> Amaranth ok, /usr/share/apps/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> or applnk or whatever :)
<Amaranth> ivoks: That's the legacy menu system, not guaranteed to work in the future.
<ivoks> i know
<ivoks> i manually added couple of items in games
<ivoks> did't do any submenu, that's true..
<Lanlost> ivoks I copied your script
<Lanlost> still doesn't work
<ivoks> then u didn't copy it rith
<ivoks> right
<Lanlost> but your sudo vbetool dpms off && sleep 5 && line worked..
<Lanlost> want met o copy it back?
<ivoks> Lanlost try to run it: sudo /etc/apci/lid.sh
<Lanlost> cannot execute binary file
<ivoks> lol
<Lanlost> aha..
<ivoks> there is ur problem
<Lanlost> script f'ed up?
<ivoks> ls -dl /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<ivoks> ?
<arto> eik kukaan kirjoita suomeksi
<Lanlost> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 541 2005-05-26 03:31 /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<ivoks> Lanlost did u erase she-bang line?
<Lanlost> uhm..
<ivoks> the one on the begining?
<ivoks> #!/bin/sh
<ivoks> i didn't paste u whole script, just one part
<Lanlost> I know..
<Lanlost> I put that below the chvt 12 line
<Lanlost> which is commented out
<ivoks> uh... send me file over dcc
<ivoks> Amaranth anyway, nice job with smeg
<Amaranth> thanks
<ivoks> try to merge it in gnome official
<lunitik> ivoks: more likely gnome-menu-editor gets in...
<Number_5> I would ask a question but this is the first linux distro i've had no trouble with whatsoever
<lunitik> Number_5: bad thing  :-P
<ivoks> lunitik well, gme should be done years ago
<Number_5> heh
<ivoks> Number_5 me too, everything worked
<ivoks> even sleep :)
<Lanlost> isn't it encrypted?
<Number_5> heh
<lunitik> ivoks: true... I still don't get why its being done seperate from the actual menu though..
<Number_5> best part is the community of folks out there..lots of straight forward tutorials too
<lunitik> ivoks: made more sense that it would be integrated (like gnome 2.8)
<Lanlost> ivoks isn't it encrypted?
<ivoks> lunitik hehe well, maybe we will lose mouse buttons like they did on Mac, so they are thinking in advance :)
<ivoks> Lanlost ?
<lunitik> ivoks: why would we lose mouse buttons?
<ivoks> ah, never mind, forget it...
<lunitik> ivoks: mice seem to be getting more buttons  *shrug*
<Lanlost> I asked you a question..
<Lanlost> isnt lid.sh encypted?
<ivoks> Lanlost encrypted? why would it be crypted?
<ivoks> that's a shell script
<Lanlost> I sent it to my windows computer to dcc you it and it says its encrypted
<Lanlost> I mean.. I opened it and its scrambled "vimcrypt"
<Tomcat_> o_O
<ivoks> ?!
<ivoks> get rid of ur windows
<Lanlost> I have to enter a password when I open it in vim too..
<ivoks> man, u just wrote lines in that script, how can it be crypted?
<Lanlost> "Enter encryption key: "
<Lanlost> I entered my root password and it worked..
<Lanlost> other wise it wouldn't open
<Tomcat_> o_o_O_O
<ivoks> how did u send that file to windows?
<Lanlost> ftp'ed it =)
<ivoks> i don't think so
<Lanlost> really..
<Lanlost> http://home.columbus.rr.com/lanlost/lid.sh
<Lanlost> cough
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> enter encryption key
<phillipc> how do I restart a particular network interface?
<ivoks> this wasn't over ftp
<Lanlost> ... yes it was..
<Lanlost> thats how I transfered it to my site..
<ivoks> phillipc ifdown ethx && ifup ethx
<Lanlost> let me disable the encryption
<Cine> hrm.... anyone know what Qt is?
<Lanlost> :set key= I believe
<Lanlost> let me see if it works
<ivoks> man
<ivoks> 49MB of 4,5GB swap free
<ivoks> 13MB of 3GB RAM free
<lunitik> ivoks: time to restart... damn dude
<Cine> workin' her kinda hard eh ivoks?
<Seveas> Cine, Qt is the KDE GUI library
<ivoks> lunitik nope... that's normal load :)
<ivoks> Cine it's a 60node cluster
<lunitik> ivoks: you hosting the internet?  :P
<Cine> oh... crap... so I'm trying to install ktoon...  does that mean I can't install it on gnome?
<ivoks> lunitik no...
<bob2> Cine: no, it doesn't matter
<lunitik> Cine: it will kinda of... umm... stand out though
<Cine> well I try the qmake command it tells me to use in the installation and I get nuthin'... is there a package I need to install?
<bob2> "get nuthin'" is not the error you got
<Seveas> Cine, for qt, apt-get install libqt3c102
<bob2> do you mean "bash says command not found"?
<bob2> Seveas: that won't help either
<Cine> yeah bob... that would be it... sorry I wasn't more specific
<ivoks> lol
<bob2> Cine: then install libqt3-mt-dev
<ivoks>  cluster kernel: 6934(lattice23gbig): Arrival rejected due to severe memory shortage.
<ivoks> no shit :)
<Cine> thanks bob
<ivo_> hello every one
<ivo_> question?
<topyli> ivo_: sorry, i don't have any
<lunitik> ivoks: RESTART FUCKER  8-)
<Lanlost> I bet thats why the friggen script doesnt work
<ivo_> hehe
<Lanlost> its probably because its encrypted..
<ivo_> but I do!!
<Lanlost> how the hell do I take the encryption off
<topyli> great!
<ivoks> Lanlost u can tell by cat /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<Seveas> ivo_, then ask :)
<ivoks> Lanlost how did u managed to create crpted file?! :)
<ivo_> but, can you set in ubuntu that when you type, youre mouse doesn't work
<bob2> ivo_: not easily
<ivo_> because i have a laptop, and when you type, you touch the mousepad
<ivo_> mm,
* cef mutters about audio cd burning
<ivoks> ivo_ lol
<ivoks> concentrate better on not touching touchpad :)
<Tomcat_> [09:52:20]  [ivoks]  Lanlost how did u managed to create crpted file?! :) <--- Some things in Ubuntu "just work" :-D
* eleusis mutters about people muttering
<topyli> ivo_: how would it know you've stopped typing and not just slow :)
<Lanlost> doesn't anyone use vim?
<ivo_> with a times
<ivo_> timer
<cef> eleusis: blah
<ivoks> Lanlost i do
<Lanlost> omfg
<topyli> Lanlost: everybody does sometimes
<Lanlost> I fixed it
<Lanlost> :set key=
<Lanlost> then :w :q
<ivo_> but, you say, it's not really possible at the moment
<Lanlost> opened it again it asked for a new key.. I hit nothing and it said "Decrypted"
<eleusis> :)
<bob2> ivo_: best to ask on the user list
<Lanlost> but it still tries to get me to encrypt every shell script when I open it
<Lanlost> including this one still
<ivoks> Lanlost u were playing with ur .vim*
<paladin2> ubuntu linux newbey
<paladin2> need help connect to internet
<ivoks> paladin2 no such dicks here
<paladin2> can anyone help?
<Lanlost> hey ivoks...
<ivoks> :)
<lunitik> paladin2: wireless?
<paladin2> nope
<eleusis> paladin2: you are on the internet..
<Lanlost> did you tell me to just run /etc/acpi/lid.sh?
<lunitik> paladin2: damn... you suck
<ivoks> Lanlost ?
<ivoks> yeah... can u?
<Lanlost> I get open /dev/mem: Permission denied three times
<Lanlost> and thats it
<bob2> ivoks: language, please
<paladin2> not on my linux machine numskull
<ivo_> and who has the hibernate function working?
<topyli> hehe
<ivoks> Lanlost that's great
<bob2> lunitik: please read the code of conduct
<ivoks> ivo_ i do
<bob2> ivo_: lots of people, wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<Lanlost> it is?
<lunitik> paladin2: ahh... trying to share a connection via Linux box?
<paladin2> yeah, reda the code of code of conduct
<ivo_> when I do hibernate, it's perfectly go's off, but then when I restart i get the half of the screen
<lunitik> bob2: I was being sarcastic... pretty sure COC allows for that?
<Lanlost> uhm..
<topyli> paladin2: so how do you plan to connect? wireless sucks a little more than ethernet
<ivoks> Lanlost yeah, try with sudo, souldn't happend anything
<cef> is it just me, or has cd writing just gone to hell since about 2.6.7?
<ivoks> cef ? :)
<Lanlost> ok screen turned off and on fast
<Lanlost> when i sudoed it
<eleusis> cef: hmm, has it? i'm still on 2.6.7..
<ivoks> cef CD burning finally works
<ivoks> Lanlost now try with lid
<Lanlost> it works
<cef> ivoks: I can't seem to burn audio cd's anymore
<Lanlost> but it locks the screen too..
<ivo_> i'm back
<Lanlost> only when I close the lid
<ivo_> but
<Lanlost> if I type that in manually it doesnt
<cef> ivoks: in either debian or ubuntu (hoary)
<ivoks> Lanlost comment all xscreensaver lines
<ivo_> does anybody know the problem i just say?
<ivoks> cef didn't try... let's see...
<cef> well, let me state that a bit better: I can burn cd's.. they're just stuffed
<Lanlost> they are..
<ivo_> what was the wiki page for hibernate?? you just entered here?
<Lanlost> they don't even exist anymore
<Lanlost> wouldn't that do that when I ran the script then also though?
<bob2> ivo_: wiki.ubuntu.com/PMTesting
<ivo_> thanks
<Lanlost> now that the script is decrypted let me send you it =P
<Lanlost> ok it works now
<Lanlost> http://home.columbus.rr.com/lanlost/lid.sh
<ivo_> but in this wiki page they work with kernel 2.6.9
<ivo_> sow 2.6.10-5 should do it
<Cine> new problem.... *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/lib/libqt.prl', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<guru_> Hi, is there any problems with totem in Hoary?
<ivo_> it almost does it
<lunitik> guru_: with relation to what?
<ivo_> guru_, i don't know, i doesn't work with me either
<Cine> I installed the qtlib-perl
<Cine> didn't fix it
<guru_> playing videos, VCDs
<lunitik> guru_: you generally want totem-xine for useful codecs (couples with w32codecs from wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Lanlost> ok it locks screen now but I can enter password and use it now..
<Lanlost> but I still don't get why it does that
<Lanlost> it doens't lock it when I run the sceip
<ivoks> cef there... burning AudioCD
<Lanlost> script.. only when I close the monitor.
<ivoks> cef from mp3 to cd audio
<Cine> *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/lib/libqt.prl', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.   this is the error i get after the "make" command
<ivoks> Lanlost :))
<Lanlost> did you look at that ivoks
<ivoks> Lanlost comment/usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank
<guru_> lunitik, am installing it
<guru_> lunitik, thanks for help
<Lanlost> ok..
<phillipc> I have a network interface that has its module loaded, but is not recognized as a wireless card with iwconfig. Is there some service or command I should run to create the appropriate net files/links?
<Lanlost> ok that worked
<phillipc> (it's not recognized at all in iwconfig)
<Lanlost> odd..
<Lanlost> well thanks
<Lanlost> I learned a lot of common sense stuff
<Lanlost> haha
<ivoks> what's odd?
<lunitik> guru_: you will still need the codecs as stated on that site for useful codecs... but they play nicer with xine than gstreamer
<ivoks> phillipc is that net interface wireless card?
<phillipc> ivoks: yes. it exists as eth0 under the stock ubuntu kernel. I compiled my own kernel with the same config, and th emodule is loaded, but there is no eth0
<Lanlost> its odd thats it was the screenblank line
<Lanlost> you never told me to comment it before
<ivoks> phillipc dmesg | grep eth0
<Lanlost> or maybe you did who knows it works thanks
<ivoks> Lanlost i use screensaver
<phillipc> ivoks: ha, nice... there's an error there, I will look into it. thanks
<ivoks> so i forgot about it
<ivoks> phillipc wait
<cef> ivoks: yeah going from audio cd to audio cd seems broken
<Lanlost> haha thanks ivoks
<ivoks> phillipc lspci | grep Ethernet
<ivoks> phillipc lspci | grep Netowk
<ivoks> paste outputs here
<ivoks> cef try this: create audio CD from mp3, and then copy that audio cd to another audio CD
<ivoks> cef u will see it works
<cef> ivoks: yeah but that's lossy
<ivoks> cef a lot of audio CDs have protection now and can't be copyed
<ivoks> cef i have couple of CDs like that
<cef> ivoks: I know this one hasn't, since I mastered the damn thing in the first place
<eleusis> :)
<ivoks> cef u can start xmms and for output choose disk writer so it won't be loosy :)
<phillipc> ivoks: I'm on another machien so I can't paste. lspci | grep network => Intel Corp Pro Wireless 2100
<ivoks> phillipc ok, and Ethernet?
<phillipc> ivoks: Intel 82801BD. That is recognized as eth1
<ivoks> phillipc wifi card is eth0 and ethernet is eth1? very strange
<Cine> what is the diff between binaries and source?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> they are so different, like u compare cow and butter
<Cine> lol
<Burgundavia> Cine, binaries are compiled source
<Cine> ah IC...
<Choubaka> :)
<lauren_> Could it be that the source is the bricks, and the binary is the building ?
<ivoks> now it goes "what is compiled?"
<donjohnson> ok all got configppp ok on warty live cd, how do I connect please
<Burgundavia> source is also the plan for the building
<lauren_> good point
<Cine> so I can get the binaries for ktoon.... since I can't seem to get them to compile on my own... how do I install them?
<lunitik> lauren_: thats a strange... but kinda legit metaphore
<lunitik> metaphor>
<Choubaka> source is written instructions for the compiler to generate machine code than the processor can execute... or something.
<lauren_> better than semiphore!
<ivoks> what is compiler?
<ivoks> what is machine code?
<lunitik> Choubaka: haha @ or something
<ivoks> what is processor? :)
<Choubaka> ivoks: technical terms.
<lauren_> a processor takes in 1's and 0's and makes pr0n
<Cine> lol... don't mock me... :'(
<Seveas> pr0ncessor...
<Choubaka> :D
<lauren_> Dual Core no less
<Choubaka> so it can take two bits at once!
<donjohnson> i got pppconfig done, can someone tell me how to actually connect net now tnx
<Tomcat_> donjohnson: pon? :o
<lauren_> the 64 bits are a little scary!
<ivoks> donjohnson pon
<donjohnson> where?
<donjohnson> root
<Cine> well what do I do with these binaries that I've d/l?
<ivoks> donjohnson write it on the paper
<lauren_> I wonder if it qualifies as naughty bits
<Tomcat_> donjohnson: As root, then call "plog" to see what happened.
<Seveas> sticky bits perhaps...
<donjohnson> ok tnx
<Choubaka> Cine: what kind of a file did you download?
<Choubaka> .deb?
<lauren_> well time to make the D'Oh, nuts
<ivoks> cef well, i'm listening to freshly burned CD
<Cine> um... its a tarball... with 3 folders in it
<Cine> bin, lib, and src
<Choubaka> ok :|
<Choubaka> evil tarball
<Cine> supposedly I've d/l the binaries for the program I was trying to compile earlier
<Choubaka> Cine: unpack it under /opt
<Choubaka> create that dir if you do not have it already.
<Proxi> hi there
<Fackamato> ok
<Cine> crap... gotta be root... whats the command to unpack?  or can I get to root from the GUI?
<cef> ivoks: interestingly enough. I put one of the cd's into another player, and it works there, but doesnt work in my laptop.. the other cd's I burned had annoying regular buzzing every second
<Choubaka> /opt is the directory for installing external binaries.
<lunitik> Someone wanna help paladin2 with DSL configuration... I don't have DSL... /msg him
<Choubaka> Cine: sudo tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<cef> ivoks: sounded like it tried to burn audio as data
<lunitik> Choubaka: or /usr/local/bin ...
<Choubaka> lunitik: not for binaries.
<Cine> do I tack /opt onto the end of that line?
<Choubaka> they're a pain to remove.
<Choubaka> Cine: no
<lunitik> Choubaka: */bin is not for binary?
<Choubaka> change to the /opt/ dir first
<ivoks> cef well, i'm cluless, it works for me :)
<Cine> oh, gotcha
<Choubaka> lunitik: I mean, it's not clean to unpack random tar files to /usr/local/
<Lanlost> nice vnc personal edition is nice I can resize the vnc window to 320x240 and it still shows full screen
<lunitik> Choubaka: that is the recommend place, actually...
<Lanlost> too bad its windows only..
<lunitik> Choubaka: /usr/local/bin
<Choubaka> lunitik: but that tar installs libs as well
<lunitik> Choubaka: /usr/local/* is the only place on the FS that apt/dpkg ignores
<lunitik> Choubaka: which can go in /usr/local/lib  :/
<Choubaka> lunitik: stuff is difficult to remove if you put it in /usr/local/ :P
<Cine> um.... only problem is the tarball isn't already in theat directory
<Choubaka> Cine: it doesn't need to be.
<lunitik> Choubaka: hopefully, things there don't touch elsewhere in the system...
<Choubaka> just you.
<lunitik> Choubaka: else, yeah... that would be bad   :-P
<lunitik> Choubaka: source packages (tar.gz extracted) should always be in /usr/local though
<Choubaka> I'll rather put a program into /opt/progname/* and symlink those to /usr/local/ if necessary.
<Choubaka> lunitik: That's true
<Burgundavia> zomg, how not to do a menu --> http://www.flexbeta.net/gsurface/lh5048/all_programs.gif
<Choubaka> but this stuff is binary :)
<lunitik> Choubaka: Debian isn't a huge fan of /opt ... :-P
<lunitik> Choubaka: bah... binary... but no .deb?
<Choubaka> yeah.
<lunitik> Burgundavia: hahahhaha... that better be some fool fucking with concepts...
<Burgundavia> lunitik, nah, is a really longhorn build
<Cine> ok, got it unpacked
<lunitik> Burgundavia: unfortunatly it looks like it could be a Longhorn beta screenshot  :/
<lunitik> Burgundavia: wow
<Seveas> hmm, mono 1.1.6 just hit breezy, /me is now very tempted to switch :)
<Choubaka> wtf.
<Burgundavia> lunitik, http://www.flexbeta.net/main/comments.php?catid=1&shownews=12884
<Choubaka> Kill Longhorn devs now.
<Burgundavia> scrollbars in a menu
<Burgundavia> ouch
<Choubaka> and replace them with better trained monkeys!
<Cine> next step is?
<pupe> Hi!
* eleusis stalks Burgundavia 
<Cine> oh... just double click on the damn thing
<Cine> jeezus
<eleusis> :P
<Cine> finally
<pupe> Alguien habla espaol?
<Cine> been workin' on this damn thing for 2 days
<Cine> thanks for the help
<pupe> Alguien habla espaol?
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> pupe: #ubuntu-es ?
<Seveas> pupe, #ubuntu-es
<pupe> thx!!
<lunitik> Burgundavia: imo, those look fake... hopefully they are... else they are going in a bad direction
<Seveas> Choubaka, damn you :p
<Burgundavia> lunitik, I hope they are fake as well, but I doubt it
<Choubaka> ooh, transparency :|
<Burgundavia> lunitik, 5048 is an official build number for longhorn
<Choubaka> I'd like transparency too :(
<lunitik> Burgundavia: thats a shame
<lunitik> Burgundavia: they are fucking p
<lunitik> up*
<Burgundavia> indeed
<tseng> who cares
<Burgundavia> I see nothing there that would convince to jump back to windows
<Burgundavia> tseng, "know your enemy"
<lunitik> Burgundavia: I used about 4080* ... was ok... those look bad though...
<ivoks> tseng we care :)
<tseng> Burgundavia: we dont have an enemy.
<lunitik> Burgundavia: just general idea... they seem to have neglected how people thing
<lunitik> think*
<Burgundavia> tseng, twas a joke
<eleusis> what's fake?
<Choubaka> I think most people will swallow that kind of shit too.
<eleusis> oh
<Burgundavia> longhorn screenshots
* eleusis clicks
<spiral> hi
<lunitik> tseng: you define 'enemy' diffrently from 'competition'?
<eleusis> haha
<eleusis> scrollbar in menu
<tseng> lunitik: i dont see any competition for ubuntu either
<eleusis> not a bad idea, imo
<ivoks> why do u care so much about microsoft?
<eleusis> in some restricted cases
<ivoks> live and let them live
<lunitik> eleusis: not just that... seems main menu is that scroll bar
<lunitik> tseng: then you are blind
<Burgundavia> ivoks, I don't really care, but it is nice to see how other people are thinking about the same things
<zeedo> Burgundavia: they are definitely not fake
<tseng> lunitik: hah.
<Burgundavia> lunitik, hey, that was unUbuntu
<eleusis> lunitik: pardon?
<carambol> whats happening with the server of the backports???
<lunitik> eleusis: the items I see under the scroll bar there are main menu items...
<cef> interesting.. the gnome cd player seems broken in my hoary setup
<eleusis> Start menu, you mean..
<Seveas> cef, describe broken
* eleusis shrugs
<lunitik> tseng, Burgundavia: every Linux distro, and any OS directed at the desktop is competition to Ubuntu.
<tseng> lunitik: no, its not
<cef> Seveas: refuses to play audio cd's.. cdplay from cdtools works fine
<lunitik> tseng: how you figure?
<cef> Seveas: press play, it "tries" and then falls back to stopped
<tseng> i figure, we arent competeing with anyone
<eleusis> :)
<tseng> we are making our own product
<lunitik> tseng: if Ubuntu wasn't competing... it would be a bad product...
<tseng> sharing good parts with other distros
<cef> ahh this could be why: when run from a command line: ** (gnome-cd:17232): WARNING **: Could not open resource for writing.
<tseng> give and take
<eleusis> it's still competition
<tseng> its gpl, dudes
<lunitik> tseng: competition drives inovation
<eleusis> and lack of competition doesn't make a bad product - complacency does
<Choubaka> innovation3dodnf ajknfnqifwiebf
<Seveas> lunitik, Ubuntu and all other GNU/Linux variants are competing with windows/macOS :)
<tseng> kjfhfakjhrdeawjzomgwtflol
<lunitik> eleusis: complacency is generally a direct relation to lack of competition
<Choubaka> stop using a word that means nothing.
<Seveas> tseng, your keyboard seems to be malfunctioning :)
<eleusis> lunitik: um, no
<tseng> i was venting rage
<lunitik> Seveas: I disagree... every Linux distro is first competing with the rest... THEN with other OS's
<cef> blah.. gnome-cd requires you to use the sound server *sigh*
<lunitik> eleusis: I can state examples that support my point... can you?
<eleusis> can you exhaustively prove your point? :P
<eleusis> examples are just points, they don't cover the whole domain ;)
<lunitik> eleusis: XP sucked.. because at that time, Microsoft saw no clear competition... now... they are competing with Apple and Linux... and they are forced to clearly make their product better.
<eleusis> XP didn't suck..
<lunitik> eleusis: yes.... it really does
<eleusis> how so?
<Choubaka> compared to windows products, no.
<Choubaka> compared to what I like to use, hell yes.
<lunitik> eleusis: other than a pretty interface... there was NO innovation with XP
<Seveas> lunitik, not true...
<Choubaka> compared to several other things, probably.
<eleusis> hahaha
<scizzo> ummm...a big competition today is security
<eleusis> you need to read a book about OS design ;)
<lunitik> Seveas: state an example that wasn't true of 2000...
<Choubaka> lunitik: there was no aklsjdfj in xp?
<scizzo> eleusis: you need to open your eyes and read about problems people have had
<lunitik> Seveas: 3 years of NO innovation?
<Seveas> lunitik, their attempt at a firewall and security center. The concept is nice
<Seveas> just 1 example...
<eleusis> scizzo: ?
<Seveas> lunitik, the wireless network framework
<lunitik> Seveas: I hardly classify that as innovation... they just took something from 2000 server... crippled it, and brough it to the desktop offering
<Choubaka> eleusis: WinXP is still pretty much unusable as a normal uset.
<Seveas> and there are more
<eleusis> Choubaka: so?
<Seveas> but i still hate windows
<Choubaka> Though Win NT has a lot of good security features, they're all wasted.
<lunitik> Seveas: none-gui related... name one
<Seveas> had to set up a pc with XP this week, including some programs
<Choubaka> because of bad design.
<scizzo> eleusis: look...many people today...AFAIK does only want win because they think they know it....however the problem comes with security when the kernel has over 2xxxxxx open backdoors
<Seveas> took me a whole day :S
<Choubaka> eleusis: you don't USE a computer system as administrator.
<Seveas> with ubuntu and comparable programs it would've taken less than a few hours
<Choubaka> you USE it as user. :)
<eleusis> Choubaka: sure you do, why not?
<Choubaka> and _admin_ is as administrator.
<eleusis> :)
<Choubaka> it*
<Choubaka> eleusis: no you don't.
<eleusis> scizzo: um, ok..
<Choubaka> If you're sane, that is.
<lunitik> Choubaka: as an administrator... you also don't care about individual boxes having a firewall ...
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> omg
<eleusis> Choubaka: why not?
<scizzo> eleusis: The problem is not that people want to change to something better..but because it is the only thing they know...
<Choubaka> I mean, there's a reason why "admin" and "user" exist
<lunitik> Choubaka: makes your job as admin harder if ever box has there own settings
<Choubaka> users use, admin admins.
<lunitik> every*
<lunitik> Choubaka: hence my argument that XP has no innovation over 2000
<Choubaka> eleusis: all the security features are wasted if the computer is used with an account that can do everything regardless of the security settings.
<scizzo> eleusis: now...if you look at this also: There was a article like 1 year ago or something that was talking about worms and viruses....Win was the system that was aimed for mostly...and linux has a few of them...Mac OS X had none...at that time
<Choubaka> lunitik: that's not really true... they just don't utilise any of the new features because everyone runs as administrator.
* eleusis wonders what all this has to do with complacency, competition and the notion that XP 'sucks'...
<lunitik> Choubaka: so far, only example I'm given is Firewall... but bah... users with idividual security settings makes my job harder...   :/
<scizzo> eleusis: we are not at my work supporting outlook for example...its the customers problem if they use it...I won't fix the damage it might do
<lunitik> Choubaka: Active Directory is hardly innovation... it is a reimplementation of LDAP/eDirectory... which has been around forever
<scizzo> eleusis: that they have stoped with security and hopes that a new interface and a few new features will bring people to the OS
<Choubaka> lunitik: windows has ACLs and all kinds of cool thingies that supposedly beat the crap out of the traditional unix security model
<scizzo> eleusis: instead of putting time on trying to close the backdoors and look at the security issues
<lunitik> Choubaka: ACL's are part of LDAP afaik... which again... has been around forever
<eleusis> lunitik: my original point was that lack of competition may be a *sufficient* condition for complacency, but not a *necessary* condition for complacency... you do know the difference between sufficient and necessary conditions, yes?
<Choubaka> microsoft benefits from security holes.
<Choubaka> they bring them profits.
<lunitik> eleusis: you are more likely to be complacant if you lack competition
<eleusis> lunitik: yes, of course :)
<lunitik> eleusis: my point exactly... and to support that... I stated 2000 compared to XP...
<eleusis> mhmm
<lunitik> 3 years of development... and even in house... it was a minor version number (5.0 -> 5.1 )
<eleusis> and you stated that there were no innovations when comparing win2k to winxp?
<eleusis> the version number might not be representative of what really changed under the hood :)
<ubuask> am i missing something or is it harder / impossible to configure / install an 2.6.11-7 kernel on ubuntu hoary 5.04 than on any other distro ?
<ivoks> ubuask ?
<ivoks> Linux i8600 2.6.11 #2 Tue Apr 26 02:50:28 CEST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<lunitik> ubuask: afaik... 2.6.11 kernels are broken on hoary, yes
<ivoks> ?
<lunitik> ivoks: self-compiled?
<ivoks> yes
<ubuask> lunitik you sure ?
<lunitik> ubuask: in breezy.. 2.6.11 is still not considered usable...so yes
<ubuask> lunitik cause im starting to belive it :)
<ivoks> there is one thing with 2.6.11
<ubuask> lunitik kewl thanks , i tought i was retarded
<ivoks> it doesn't like gam-server
<lunitik> ivoks: you mean gamin?
<ivoks> yeah
<lunitik> (else, I have no idea what gam-server is)
<lunitik> k, cool
<ubuask> tho the one i installed with synaptic , 2.6.10-5-amd64-K8 , works fine
<ivoks> every time gamin crashes when runed on 2.6.11
<lunitik> ubuask: that is latest considered "stable" for breezy)
<ivoks> acctually,  kernel BUG at kernel/sched.c:2648!
<ubuask> lunitik oh, i tought the latest the best
* lunitik wishes UDU would end, so they would start back on breezy  :(
<ivoks> 2.6.11 should be skipped... that kernel is shitfull
<Taliesin`> Hi hi, Im running a local Ubuntu mirror here in Australia, however I noticed it's started re-rsyncing everything, now it was previously 75gig, anyone know what the current size of the rsync is (it's still rsync, but only at 30ush%)
<ivo_> but in the 2.6.11 kernel hibernating ans standby must be better
<ubuask> cant even get it to boot ;)
<ivoks> OMG!!!
<ivoks> check this out!
<lunitik> ubuask: yeah... here... it bitches about VFS ..
<ivoks> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=197645#kb3
<ivoks> line:
<ubuask> lunitik yep, tho i passed that one
<ivoks> Like POP3, the IMAP4 protocol uses port 25
<ubuask> lunitik now i get that he cant find dev/console
<Choubaka> ivoks: hmm?
<lunitik> ivoks: it can use whatever you set... but by default...
<ivoks> Choubaka http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=197645#kb3
<ivoks> that's their line, not mine :)
<Choubaka> Don't take it out of context.
<Choubaka> it continues with "(SMTP) to send mail"
<ivoks> Like POP3, the IMAP4 protocol uses port 25 (SMTP) to send mail, but an IMAP4 server uses port 143 to listen for mail.
<ivoks> pop3 and imap4 dont send mails, man
<ivoks> acctually, they DO
<ivoks> but note over 25 port
<Choubaka> They use the smtp server for that don't they.
<ivoks> ?!
<ivoks> omg
<Choubaka> or well, the client will.
<ivoks> pop3 and imap don't have anything to do with STMP
<ivoks> smtp
<ivoks> u can have system with pop3/imap and without smtp
<fragspaz> hey
<fragspaz> my computrer is alot more quiter than usual, and cuts out all the time
<Choubaka> ivoks: sure :p
<fragspaz> i checked the fan, still working
<ivoks> i gusee this help only helps citizens of USA :)
<fragspaz> but it is extremely quite
<ivoks> a lot of typos today, hm... :)
<Choubaka> fragspaz: quiet, you mean?
<ivoks> Choubaka what sure?
<fragspaz> yeah choubaka :p
<Choubaka> ivoks: "sure"
<fragspaz> it will black out any minute now
<Choubaka> what else is there?
<ivoks> Choubaka u don't have system with pop3/imap4, but without smtp?
<Choubaka> err?
<ivoks> why would u need SMTP if all ur users are local?
<Choubaka> I don't.
<Choubaka> I never said I do,
<ivoks> they can use sendmail
<ptlo> ivoks: sendmail uses smtp, man .. so you _do_ need smtp. sorry ;p ;-)
<ivoks> ptlo check lol
<fragspaz> can anyone help me?
<ivoks> ptlo sendmail usually uses smtp
<ivoks> ptlo but it could work without listening on 25
<FeJaOr> Does anybody know if there's any plan or any project to release a 5.10 version of ubuntu??
<fragspaz> this is quite serious, seeing as i need this computer alot
<ptlo> ivoks: dunno about you, i personally want to _send_ mail from time to time .. that's where smtp kicks in :)
<ivoks> ptlo i didn't mean on sendmail as MTA, but on /usr/bin/sendmail
<bob2> FeJaOr: of course, that's the next release of ubuntu...
<ivoks> ptlo what MTA u use?
<fragspaz> i know it isnt a ubuntu related question (i hope not)
<ivoks> ptlo postfix?
<ptlo> gmail ;-)
<Choubaka> ;p
<ivoks> ptlo if it's postfix, check out /etc/postfix/master.cf and line wich starts with smtp
<ivoks> so...
<ptlo> ivoks: all i'm saying that sooner or late you're going to need smtp if you want your mail to get somewhere :)
<ivoks> u didn't ever set-up e-mail server?
<ptlo> s/late/later
<ivoks> ptlo if u have local users wich send mail one to each oter
<ivoks> other
<ivoks> u don't need smtp daemon
<ivoks>  /usr/bin/sendmail is everything u need
<Choubaka> :P
<ptlo> ivoks: yah. but it SENDS mail using smtp, man!
<ptlo> oh, whatever -)
<Choubaka> please start using "you"
<ivoks> :) no it doesn't
<eleusis> :)
<ivoks> it uses procmail
<ivoks> SMTP is protocol
<ivoks> ptlo ajde ne seri, jebote :)
<ivoks> znao sam da si ti :)
<ptlo> hahahahah :))
<ptlo> well ok ;-)
<ivoks> postfix mozes sloziti da mailove salje samo putem procmaila, da uopce ne koristi SMTP i ne slusa na portu 25, naravno, samo za lokalne usere
<ivoks> but english now...
<cusco> Hi! I have an ipod and I was using it fine with gtkpod. Suddenly it wouldn't mount read-write anymore, only read-only. I had left the original HFS+ filesystem on it, and was learning that there is no fsck.hfsplus for Linux that would clear the INCONSISTENT-bit of my HFS+ filesystem. I tryed mounting it with hpmount and tryed to use hpfsck but I always get an error
<cusco> the error is: hpmount: /dev/sda3: Invalid key length in record_readkey (Invalid argument)
<ivoks> well... bye all
<ivoks> i'm going to work out my fingers with americas army :)
<jtza8> Did any of you have trouble with upgrading Gnome from Warty to Hoary? Or is it safe for me to apt-get upgrade?
<Choubaka> it's safe.
<jtza8> Thanks
* jtza8 upgrades Ubuntu to Hoary and supplements it with the latest from Debian Sarge :)
<paulfox>  what mp3 walkmen are reccommended on linux?
<snader> anything with usb mass storage support
<fragspaz> are there any upgrades i should do on a fresh instal of hoary?
<jinx``> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<jinx``> :D
<fragspaz> ok
<eskaypey> hey anyone knows where i can get plugin to play mp3s in gnome music player?
<pepsi> i installed the ms fonts, but a program that is trying to use "courbd.ttf" says it cant find it
<bob2> eskaypey: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (please read the faq)
<ptlo> eskaypey: install gstreamer-plugins package (actually gstreamer-ffmpeg or gstreamer-mad are enough for mp3s)
<fragspaz> does itunes work on linux?
<fragspaz> is there a linux version?
<pepsi> locate says courbd.ttf resides in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/
<pepsi> do i need to regenerate some kind of list of my fonts or something?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> is there a way to upgrade from 4.x to 5.04 without reinstalling the whole system?
<ciocanel> dist-upgrade
<ubuntu> is that as good as a complete reinstall. i mean unused packages after upgrading etc.
<holycow> yes
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> and how does it work? :)
<holycow> just updates every package to the new version
<holycow> you change your /etc/apt/source.list file ... change everything in there from warty to hoary
<holycow> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu> thats all?
<ubuntu> thx
<ciocanel> ubuntu, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<dee_cz> hi
<dee_cz> could you please tell me what is the shortcut to change KB layouts in gnome?
<bleezy_> where does apolloinstall 2
<dee_cz> oh yea and ubuntu fresh install doesnt see my ntfs drives
<engie> Hi. What package do I install to get the kernel module sources? I'm trying to compile a module which requires a modules target in /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/source
<Fackamato> engie: have you searched for hte package?
<engie> Yep
<Fackamato> apt-cache search kernel | grep source
<Fackamato> ..
<engie> I can't seem to find a linux source package
<engie> Arg, linux-source-2.6.11
<engie> Why did I not see that before?
* engie books opticians appointment
<Fackamato> hrhr
<Fackamato> anyone tried breezy yet?
<engie> Unfortunatly that doesn't give me a /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/source directory
<Fackamato> uh
<Fackamato> /usr/srcf
<Fackamato> /usr/src
<mishof> you guys, when i minimize a program to the status bar - where can i see it ?? i think i have no status bar. :| (gnome)
<mishof> status bar= system tray DOH!
<odyssey> mishof, if you dont have one add one
<jsgotangco> create a panel and add window list
<engie> mishof: Right click on the panel, Add to Panel and add a window list
<Fackamato> you can right click the panel and add one
<mishof> ah, i dont want the same bar i got on the bottom, i want a system tray (like in azureus, when you close it - its supposed to go to system tray, but it just dissapears)
<Lanlost> check this out.. I dont nromally paste anything but this game is 96k http://kk.kema.at/files/gfx/full1.jpg
<dee_cz> uhh how can i add a separator to the pannel?
<engie> mishof: Add a notification area to teh panel
<jsgotangco> 96k?
<jsgotangco> more like a 96k jpeg
<Fackamato> the whole game is 96k
<Taliesin`> is their an ubuntu-mirrors mailing list?
<Fackamato> it's like a demo, run it and it decompresses and generates game information.
<dee_cz> mmm
<dee_cz> i forgot to classify a swap partition when installing
<dee_cz> but it does exist already on my disk...how do i see if ubuntu is using it, and how can i mount it if it is not?
<Fackamato> mkswap partition
<Fackamato> edit fstab to add the proper entry, google on this one
<Fackamato> then swapon partiion
<dee_cz> ok thankyou
<dee_cz> eeem guys does unbuntu create a default root account?
<scizzo> dee_cz: no
<scizzo> dee_cz: well yes..
<scizzo> dee_cz: but it has no password
<dee_cz> aha!
<scizzo> dee_cz: you use sudo
<dee_cz> uh huh?
<scizzo> dee_cz: sudo apt-get install something
<scizzo> dee_cz: that will ask for a password
<scizzo> the password is the password that the account is using
<dee_cz> ok
<scizzo> for the account that was first created
<dee_cz> oh ok
<dee_cz> one more thing, is there any program that could show me the existing partitions?
<dockane> ive just testet my epson perfection 3200 (in us its the gt 9800) with xsane. the transperency unit does not get recognized. i activated it and selected "find scan area automatically" but all it does is a _full area scan including the the mask for the dia images. help please
<scizzo> dee_cz: there are a few yes
<dee_cz> scizzo, which one should i use if im a beginner?
<dockane> btw sane-project.org database says the device is fully supported
<nydust> where do i get the java jdk? I do only find JRE and SDK...
<scizzo> dee_cz: gparted?
<scizzo> dee_cz: if the partitions are mounted you can see them with df -h
<scizzo> dee_cz: you can also use sudo cfdisk /dev/hdx depending on the disk
<engie> dee_cz: typing mount is good too
<nydust> where do i get javadoc?
<dee_cz> engie, i have nothing mounted yet
<dee_cz> still havent figured it out
<oppilif> hi is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64???????????
<oppilif> is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????
<oppilif> is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????
<oppilif> is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????
<oppilif> is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????
<oppilif> is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????
<oppilif> is there any filesharing program for kubuntu amd64??????????
<HrdwrBoB> oppilif: ask one.
<HrdwrBoB> once.
<snader> sigh
<odyssey> snader?
<oppilif> a ok
<snader> odyssey: yes?
<odyssey> sighing?
<oppilif> so HrdwrBoB do you know any
<snader> oh, just at the flooding ;-)
<HrdwrBoB> oppilif: if you want to transfer files yes if you want me to facilitate copyright infringment, no
<dee_cz> i have a file ending .deb, is that a package for ubuntu as well?
<HrdwrBoB> dee_cz: it may work
<dee_cz> how do i install it?
<HrdwrBoB> dee_cz: it means it's a deb package format file
<HrdwrBoB> dpkg -i file.deb
<oppilif> HrdwrBoB : gust tell me one then works with kubuntu amd64
<jalapeno> Hey, anyone here running Hoary on a Macintosh?
<Seveas> oppilif, just search in synaptic
<davegahan> can someone explain me how I can configure the Gnome Application menu - I tried menueditor but it seems buggy
<whiteknight> jalapeno, i'm running breezy on an ibook
<jalapeno> whiteknight: how do you go with USB storage devices? I have a lot of trouble with "I/O errors".
<Seveas> davegahan: you can find out more about gnome 2.10 (hoary) menu editing on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<ikaro> mojn
<Airo> jalapeno, I am
<davegahan> thanks i'll check
<Airo> dunno bout usb tho
<whiteknight> jalapeno, sorry, don't have any... but all my other usb works well
<whiteknight> jalapeno, what is your mac?
<Airo> jalapeno, did it the normal way? scsi general, usb mass storage etc modules?
<jalapeno> My USB mouse works great, my Palm works OK, but Thumb drives & cameras have lots of problems.
<whiteknight> jalapeno, one sec, i'll check my digital camera
<jalapeno> My mac is a Powerbook G3 Pismo
<whiteknight> jalapeno, strange it doesn't automount my camera, which i guess acts like a usb disk
<jalapeno> I'm running kernel 2.6.10-5-powerpc, Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2
<jalapeno> whiteknight: When I plug my camera in, it recognises it and automounts it. But when I try to really use it, I get wierd SCSI errors in my log file.
<jalapeno> whiteknight: it works for a little while, but soon stops with errors.
<jalapeno> I'm just poking around here to see if I'm special, or if it happens for other people too.
<whiteknight> jalapeno, well i'm sorry can't help you as mine doesn't even mount... (damn another thing to sort out!)
<Airo> Maybe you don't have scsi general?
<jalapeno> whiteknight: some cameras don't come up as USB mass-storage.
<Airo> If it gives scsi errors
<whiteknight> jalapeno, it used to...
<dee_cz> ok
<dee_cz> so how do i set the root password
<Fackamato> rtfm
<jalapeno> I'll just go get my thumbdrive...
<mvirkkil> What package has the man pages for stuff like strcmp etc?
<davegahan> alright, then I'll wait until gnome 2.12 arrives if i can't manage
<scizzo> Fackamato: wow...that is not how you talk to people in here
<jalapeno> OK, I plug in the thumb drive, it registers USB mass storage, it connects scsi removable disk sda, and it pops up on the desktop.
<jalapeno> When I try to use it...
<mlh_> mvirkkil, i presume you tried 'man strcmp' ?
<mvirkkil> mlh_: Yes.
<jalapeno> (I'm pretty sure it worked well with some previous kernel version...)
<mvirkkil> mlh_: What package contains those man pages?
<Fackamato> scizzo: sorry, I meant RTM.
<scizzo> Fackamato: why not just say http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<petemc> mvirkkil: manpages-dev
<mvirkkil> petemc: Thanks.
<mark> hi, could someone help?  Xorg seems to be eating memory (50%) and X is freezing as a result, running hoary, any ideas?
<jalapeno> scizzo: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<mvirkkil> petemc: I don't remember ever having to install them manually under debian.
<scizzo> jalapeno: I know how to change it
<petemc> mvirkkil: nor i
<scizzo> jalapeno: did you look at the guide?
<mvirkkil> petemc: I guess they changed some deps in ubuntu or something.
<jalapeno> scizzo: you asked how to set it. That page says how to set it.
<engie> mark: Have you got a nvidia graphics card?
<ljmounb> hello
<mark> engie, nope, radeon mobility
<engie> mark: ahh. Well, I guess recommending you try teh full fat nvidia drivers will be < helpful...
<jalapeno> OK, usb mass storage problems. All I had to do was copy a file to the thumb drive... then I got a few errors:
<jalapeno>  usb 2-1: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<scizzo> jalapeno: no I didn't
<scizzo> jalapeno: scroll back and look again
<jalapeno>  scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 0 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
<jalapeno> : lost page write due to I/O error on sda1
<KeO> Hello all !
<keomj> Hello all !
<keomj> Someone can help me ?
<Seveas> keomj, most unlikelt if you don't say what you need help with :)
<jalapeno> scizzo: sorry, it was dee_cz
<keomj> Seveas, lol ok, i want to make a dvd
<keomj> a dvd video
<keomj> from my camera
<keomj> i want to export the video from my camera to a mpeg2 file
<keomj> so ... ?
<keomj> :)
<Seveas> keomj, that touches a lot of things, it think too much for asking in IRC, maybe you should post on the forum or ask in the mailinglist. There you can get much more elaborate answers
<Seveas> i for sure can not help you, sorry
<hypno> keomj: kino is a video editor
<mark> engie, hehe, i guess you're right
<davegahan> how can I remove games and some systemfonts without having to remove ubuntu desktop ?
<CarlK> keomj - http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode?DVtoDVD
<keomj> hybrid, i know kino, but he only allow to capture dv into a dv file, but i want to capture it into a mpg2 file
<mishof> Q: How can i add prolog syntax highlighting in gedit ? :( :(
<petemc> tried cinelarra?
<petemc> keomj: ^^
<keomj> cinelarra ?
<petemc> yes
<mishof> or cant i?
<keomj> what is it ? i don't know it
<sjoerd> keomj: kino can export to mpeg2 if you install some tools
<Taliesin`> Hi hi, Im running a local Ubuntu mirror here in Australia, however I noticed it's started re-rsyncing everything, now it was previously 75gig, anyone know what the current size of the rsync is (it's still rsync, but only at 30ush%)
<keomj> sjoerd, yes but i want to capture directly to mpeg2
<CarlK> keomj - http://www.transcoding.org/cgi-bin/transcode?DVtoDVD
<keomj> CarlK, thank you, but the url is unreachable
<CarlK> um, works for me.. start with the base and search
<CarlK> http://www.transcoding.org
<keomj> ok, wait
<keomj> it's works
<keomj> and now ?
<poningru> hi
<poningru> anyone know where the stuff from synaptic is installed?
<poningru> like the install folders I mean
<poningru> is it
<poningru> /usr/bin?
<petemc> thats where the binaries would likely end up
<petemc> dpkg -L package
<poningru> says package not installed
<poningru> hold on let me try something else
<petemc> replace "package" with the name of the package you installed
<petemc> so if you installed nmap, dpkg -L nmap
<poningru> gotcha
<poningru> thnx got it
<topyli> poningru: you don't care where the files go. you just run the program
<Seveas> topyli, sometimes you do care :)
<poningru> well I do care since I have to mess with a bunch of files
<topyli> poningru: for what it's worth, binaries go to bin, libraries go to lib and so on
<Seveas> topyli, not per se
<topyli> Seveas: well, when something's wrong :)
<Seveas> binaries can go to /bin /usr/bin /sbin /usr/sbin
<topyli> yeah well, that's why i only said bin
<Seveas> libraries to /lib /usr/lib (latter is likelier)
<Seveas> topyli, that makes your answer useless "they go into a folder named bin somewhere on your system"
<topyli> nitpicker
<topyli> that's not what i said even :)
<topyli> Seveas: anyway, my answer was "you don't care". which you don't unless something goes wrong
<poningru> alright stop
<poningru> no need to argue like this
<topyli> hehe
<poningru> we all understand what was said
<poningru> I was about to thank everyone
<poningru> anyway
<poningru> thanks guys
<topyli> poningru: if you do want to mess with some files, they're probably configuration files in /etc
<poningru> woah
<poningru> ok that is definately helpful
<poningru> thanks man
<poningru> I was actually looking for
<topyli> the point is, the files are all over the place. a package doesn't have an install direcory of its own
<poningru> what is the advantage of this system?
<topyli> believe or not, it's cleaner :)
<poningru> how so? in win enviroment they have the appdata and the install directory
<poningru> how is this cleaner?
<holycow> poningru, ever try to find help files on windows for a particular app?
<holycow> or binary program files?
<holycow> or where the app keeps its data?
<poningru> yeah usually in the appdata for the first one and the last one
<holycow> on windows the one app in its own directory with its own rules makes it difficult to find anything at all
<holycow> on linux the idea is to put help files in one place, binaries in another, user files in the proper place
<poningru> ic
<poningru> but why the /usr/lib and /lib confusion?
<Taliesin`> eg, have a filesystem that works :)
<poningru> ok nm
<holycow> once you have that you get a: clean setup, b: you can just update help files if you need to, c: every program is the same
<holycow> d: if every programs follows one standard  you actually have  a real file system
<holycow> and so forth
<Delph> poningru: because when you're booting up you might not have all your partitions mounted.
<jovian2> hello
<Delph> poningru: so you keep the 'useful to startup' things in /lib /etc /bin, etc
<holycow> poningru, there is a 'standard filesystem' hiearchy out there, and posix standard ...
<jovian2> can anyone assist in connecting to the internet?
<jovian2> using hoary
<holycow> what happens is some distros don't follow it, or deviate slightly
<jovian2> first time
<nemesysron> hello all
<poningru> so this has been decided since the begining?
<holycow> plus most people have been taught the 'wrong' way meaning windows, so they find posix file system confusing, which is to say they don't want to learn to do it the way everyone has done it since the beggining of computer science
<nemesysron> can anyone tell me how can i run Macromedia Flash or Dreamweaver in Ubuntu ?
<nemesysron> :D
<poningru> yeah I guess I can see the way
<holycow> poningru, it's evolved, but essentially unix from the 70's resembles unix standards from today
<eleusis> you mean Adobe Flash :P
<poningru> lol
<eleusis> nemesysron: use wine?
<nemesysron> yes
<poningru> no
<holycow> nemesysron, crossover office
<nemesysron> :))
<poningru> for dreamweaver
<poningru> NVU
<poningru> although not as mature
<poningru> it is getting there
<poningru> and is pretty good
* poningru is a mozilla code fan boy
<poningru> well not really
<nemesysron> thanks
<nemesysron> i'll see if i manage to get it workable
<nemesysron> :)
<CarlK> this is a bit OT, but not sure where else to turn: trying to build oddcast (I don't see a .deb anywhere) and get "Install jack headers to build" - I have the heders, now I just need to figure out how to tell oddcast's configure.sh where to find them
<jovian2> I say, can anyone help me
<jovian2> I'm trying to connect to the internet
<jovian2> first time hoary user
<holycow> well, how far did you get?
<scizzo> jovian2: what exactly is the problem?
<tuhimman> mita
<keomj> Are they some French here ? :D
<tuhimman> me?
<jovian2> I say chaps, I'm sure thers enough brain power in here
<jovian2> to solve my dilemma
<holycow> jovian2, first thing to check, system > prefs > networking
<holycow> sorry system > admin > networking
<tuhimman> sumalaisia?
<CarlK> jovian2 - you need to click and type some things
<tuhimman> suomalaisia?
<keomj> What output format should i choose for the capture ?
<T_Trainer> tuhimman, #ubuntu-fi
<poningru> jovian: what is the prob dude
<poningru> my magic ball is broken, unless you tell us the problem we cant help you
<holycow> appearently communication
<poningru> lol
<poningru> that was kinda mean
<nemesysron> any good php editors for linux anyone ?
<Taliesin`> vi
<Taliesin`> :>
<AvvY> lol
<maswan> vim!
<nemesysron> argh
<nemesysron> :)
<AvvY> i preffer gedit myself :P
<Taliesin`> vim+php support
<keomj> nemesysron, use Nvu
<nemesysron> where can I find Nvu ?
<nemesysron> don't tell me ... google
<nemesysron> :D
<Taliesin`> synaptics maybe? :)
<keomj> nemesysron, sourceforge is your friend :)
<holycow> ill toss in a vote for quanta as well
<AvvY> sudo apt-get install nvu
<nemesysron> thanks AvvY
<AvvY> kein problemo
* AvvY is gonna reinstall ubuntu and use the i386 version instead coz there isnt enough amd64 support drivers.
<freewoody> Hi all
<AvvY> poningru is stalking me in here :(
<freewoody> I am using the console login and not the graphical login
<freewoody> I am seeing lots of garbage even though I am not typing any in the screen
<poningru> I dont stalk I stare
<freewoody> Can somebody tell me why all this garbage in shown in my screen
* eleusis stares
<runge> I am a gentoo user that have just installed ubuntu (want to put it at work in desktops instead of gentoo). I am impressed, however it seams that ubuntu cant find the cd (cd-music player) or play any mp3. is it problem with install or config?
<keomj> raw-dv taking so much places
<nemesysron> you must install gstreamer
<freewoody> I see all this garbages like IN -eth1 OUT=MAC= ff0xl....... SRC:192.168.0.10 DST=192.168.0.5
<mjr> runge, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for mp3
<topyli> runge: mp3 support is in gstreamer08-mad
<topyli> follow mjr's link
<topyli> for all sorts of evil codecs :)
<runge> thanks both, I will look them up
<freewoody> How can I change my IP using ifconfig ?
<sime> I have a friend who wants to install linux, i recommended ubuntu, i am unable to assist him with the install process and wanted to print out an install guide.. i've searched the ubunutu wiki and ubuntuguide.org but no complete install guide, main things i would like to see covered is partitioning and GRUB
<holycow> ifconfig eth0 address ip ... something like that i think ... do man ifconfig
<freewoody> How about the Network Mask ?
<cthulfuego> is Evolution supposed to be broken in breezy?
<cthulfuego> freewoody: That garbage is your firewall log.
<freewoody> That's great
<freewoody> How do I disable it
<topyli> freewoody: you may want that garbage when you're cracked though
<topyli> how big is your log file?
<freewoody> WEll somebody has configured that Firewall and I want to stop the logs
<freewoody> At least I want to stop the logs in my Screen
<cthulfuego> freewoody: there's a command that tells klogd to stop dumping to screen, but I can't rememebr what it is.
<freewoody> Wow that's great
<topyli> freewoody: either make an init script like this: 'dmesg -n 1'
<topyli> freewoody: or, to simply get it off the console, add
<topyli> '-c4' to /etc/init.d/klogd to the line that starts KLOGD=
<cthulfuego> sudo sysctl -w kernel.printk="7 4 1 7"
* topyli took a peek in his tomboy notes
<cthulfuego> You could add those numbers ti /etc/sysctl.conf too
<topyli> just choose a way of your liking :)
<mishof> NO-one knows how to add support for a new programming language to gedit ??
<mindmedic> is there a way to get the "rename <from> <to> <file(s)>" program instead of the pearlexp one?
<topyli> mishof: that's gtksourceview's business
<mishof> topyli, what ? i want to add prolog syntax highlight, thats all :'(
<topyli> mishof: yes, so you make gtksourceview aware of that
<mishof> topyli, how do i do that ?
<mishof> it works in emacs bytheway :|
<topyli> mishof: studdy the xml files in /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs
<topyli> of course it works in emacs :)
<mishof> :-(
<topyli> mishof: come on, the files are well structured
<mishof> lol ;)
<topyli> mishof: that's what they told me on #gnome-hackers when i was lamenting about missing sh support :)
<mishof> but where can i find a file for prolog ?
<topyli> mishof: then i started hacking, but somebody beat me to it
<mishof> sh support ?
<topyli> mishof: there isn't one. you'll write it
<mishof> shell script?
<mishof> topyli, im pretty sure there is, since it worked under kde :|
<topyli> the xml file that describes the language syntx
<mishof> topyli, maybe there is a way to make an xml file out of the emacs specification or the one used for kde?
<topyli> mishof: when i started looking at it, i found the vim syntax files easier to understand
<topyli> but perhaps that's because i wanted shell support and there are so many shells supported in emacs :)
<topyli> i haven't looked at the kde thing
<mishof> aight thanks ;p
<topyli> well, that's all i know. i aborted the mission when the support was put in by someone for gedit 2.10
<davegahan> when i load a file in totem the screen turns blue and my whole system crashes
<davegahan> i have to turnoff power and resboot
<davegahan> i tried to reinstall totem but same problem remains
<Riddell> sounds like davegahan has installed Windows 95
<davegahan> yeah
<davegahan> particulary frustrating
<davegahan> i have to take the battery out of my laptop to be able to reboot
<davegahan> ctrl-alt-del does not respond neither
<Alessio> can you say me differences about battery use and cpu power between amd64 and centrino on a notebook?
<Bazzi> Alessio amd64 should consume like 20W more
<davegahan> how can i get rid of certain programs like games without having to remove my ubuntu desktop ?
<BenZor`> does ubuntu have ssh enabled by default?
<ptlo> afaik, ssh daemon is not installed by default
<mjr> I don't think the server is
<bpuccio> it's not
<kev0r> how can i mount a .bin file?
<kev0r> i have a cue present
<odyssey> davegahan, that package doesnt do anything except install a bunch of stuff, you can safely remove it
<davegahan> i did last time and i booted up in text mode, no more gui
<davegahan> i had to do an apt-get to get my desktop back
<dcraven> kev0r: you may need to convert it to ISO. I've never mounted a bin/cue before.
<kev0r> yes, i see that i need to convert to iso with for instance bchunk, but is there a different way?
<dcraven> kev0r: I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure.
<dcraven> davegahan: you can remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. I don't have it installed for instance. I lost it by removing the games and OpenOffice.
<kev0r> haha i'm wining the Battlefield Vietnam install
<kev0r> bet it wont work ;)
<dcraven> kev0r: no doubt.
<hussam> Apparantly synaptic keeps history of install operation. how to I clear synaptic history?
<dcraven> hussam: you mean packages that have been marked for install, but you have since changed your mind?
<hussam> dcraven: no, in synaptic, click File > history
<dcraven> hussam: ahh yes. I've never noticed that before.
<bezibaerchen> hi
<Alessio> Bazzi, how much is battery life?
<hussam> dcraven: i found it, it's in preferences.
<Alessio> amd64 is better? in performance?
<Bazzi> no
<Bazzi> amd64 and pentium m should perform about the same
<Bazzi> and battery life depends on 10000 other things
<dcraven> hussam: cool.
<davegahan> how come i boot up next time in text mode and have to do an apt-get ubuntu desktop to have my gui back ?
<dcraven> davegahan: maybe those actions are unrelated.
<davegahan> yes works
<inde> aja... ich frag einfach mal... das ist hoffentlich der chatraum von www.ubuntuusers.de?
<jinx``> hi
<SiRrUs> hi
<SoNiCintuitION> hello
<topyli> hey, this synaptic history thing might be pretty useful. i was blissfully ignorant of it
<SiRrUs> :)
<SoNiCintuitION> I just installed and setup Ubuntu, I think its the best Linux disto I've tried to date, really liking it alot
<SiRrUs> yep its pretty good
<topyli> how many hackers does canonical have working on ubuntu? anthony towns's analysis of hoary vs sarge is pretty impressive
<davegahan> where can i find that analysis ?
<topyli> http://azure.humbug.org.au/~aj/blog/2005/04/14#2005-04-14-sarge-v-hoary
<Shufla> hello ubuntiers :)
<SoNiCintuitION> hi there
<Goshawk> :D
<davegahan> great thanks topyli
<Shufla> ahhh
<Cowlike> what the right "apt" way to see if you have a package installed? I'm new to Debian
<topyli> davegahan: saw it in branden's dpl report for debianites
<petemc> Cowlike: dpkg -l |grep package
<Cowlike> thx
<dcraven> Cowlike: apt-cache policy <package> works too.
<Cowlike> thx
<keikoz> hi ti all
<bezibaerchen> anyone heard about the rumors of hp doing an own version of ubuntu?
<KaiL_> yes
<petemc> i heard soneone else say they were doing laptops with ubuntu
<KaiL_> bezibaerchen: heise.de and pro-linux.de have articles about
<bezibaerchen> well, i already got one of the mentioned laptops and i'd be quite happy, if i could obtain this version
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: yepp, saw it on heise.de , thats why I'm asking
<dcraven> As in pre-installed laptops? Or HP-Linux...
<KaiL_> do you have ubuntu installed on that laptop?
<bezibaerchen> nope
<bezibaerchen> got no linux on it, due to "doesnt really work"
<dcraven> I'm using Ubuntu on an HP lappy right now.
<KaiL_> would be interesting, if there a special version is required....
<bezibaerchen> well, i can try it on sunday
<bezibaerchen> and report
<KaiL_> which one is it?
<bezibaerchen> hp nc6120
<bezibaerchen> with dockingstation in office
<bezibaerchen> where (under xp) you got a resolution of 1600x1200. hp mentioned, that the docking will be fully supported in "their" version
<KaiL_> I'd like more, if they help to use stock ubuntu on teh laptops
<KaiL_> as else this will break with the next versions :/
<ActRapiD> My /etc/rc.conf has vanished! How can I recreate/fetch a default one?
<Shufla> bye bye :D
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: i already downloaded ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<bezibaerchen> i will burn it, and probably test it on sunday
<bezibaerchen> perhaps tomorrow
<bezibaerchen> I'll let u know
<bezibaerchen> ;-)
<panickedthumb> Kail_, not if they update their specific parts.
<KaiL_> ActRapiD: /etc/rc.conf? what's that?
<randabis> hiya folks
<KaiL_> panickedthumb: often those patches are for one precompiled kernel and never get updated...
<panickedthumb> KaiL_, unfortunately you're right-- I'm just hoping they don't pull that this time
<ActRapiD> KaiL_: Don't you have it?
<panickedthumb> I've been talking to Thomas, and he says that he and his team are pretty committed to keeping it up
<KaiL_> ActRapiD: no
<KaiL_> panickedthumb: would be even nicer, if yust a stock ubuntu would work
<randabis> I hope the HP linux laptops do well so they might consider bringing them to the US market as well
<randabis> They couldn't have picked a better distro to use. :)
<panickedthumb> KaiL_, absolutely.
<panickedthumb> randabis: I thought it WAS in the US market
<randabis> Oh? I thought it was Europe. Maybe I misunderstood
<panickedthumb> I must have slept through that part ;)
<panickedthumb> Maybe it's both :)
<KaiL_> hmm, intel i915
<KaiL_> ok, there a stock ubuntu 5.04 will make problems...
<bezibaerchen> i would be very disappointed, if the cd with ubuntu on it isn't available for customers, who already bought the laptop
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: ;-) ubuntu live uses vesa, and thats not really funny
<randabis> bezibaerchen: it will have to be included
<randabis> the os will not be installed on the laptop
<randabis> you have to install it yourself
<KaiL_> bezibaerchen: I guess, that's one of the smallest problems
<KaiL_> 56k modem? no big hope
<KaiL_> PC card? might make problems [see c't 9/05] 
<KaiL_> keyboard hotkeys? noone knows
<KaiL_> scrollzone on touchpad? needs manuall work
<randabis> I believe their ubuntu won't just be stock
<KaiL_> TVout and external VGA? bah
<^vir^> hi
<randabis> There was also talk of them having their own repository
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: i dont need modem or things like that
<bezibaerchen> i want 1400x1050 and worling acpi
<^vir^> can anyone get cedega 4.3 to run by anychance?
<bezibaerchen> suse 9.3 works neraly out of the box
<KaiL_> bezibaerchen: but HP will to be able to sell the laptops as "with Linux support"
<randabis> Yes, I have cedega working.
<KaiL_> acpi with suse?
<randabis> But this is not the channel for cedega support
<randabis> #cedega would yield better results
<mvirkkil> Could someone /msg me something in chinese/japanese or any other multibyte language, please?
<randabis> Or better yet, use their support forums, since you paid for support when you bought the product (hint hint)
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: seems. got osme problems with my xconfig and didnt find time to play around yet
<bezibaerchen> as i looked for support with linux esp suse on this one, i came about a certificate of suse for this notebook..
<smouche> I wonder what the pricing is going to be like with those linux laptops?
<KaiL_> hmm, Xorg 6.8.2 reports supporting 915G
<randabis> smouche: probably around the same or a little less than the equivalent that comes with Windows
<BenZor`> why when i try and wget shit does it constantly say forbidden?
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: i c
<BenZor`> fold@fold1:~ $ wget http://www.randomstudios.com.au/FAH502-Linux.exe
<BenZor`> --23:10:00--  http://www.randomstudios.com.au/FAH502-Linux.exe
<BenZor`>            => `FAH502-Linux.exe'
<BenZor`> Resolving www.randomstudios.com.au... 66.216.127.224
<BenZor`> Connecting to www.randomstudios.com.au[66.216.127.224] :80... connected.
<BenZor`> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<BenZor`> 23:10:00 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<KaiL_> bezibaerchen: and you get vesa with ubuntu 5.04?
<randabis> please do not flood
<BenZor`> well this is pretty urgent, as i need to get out of here
<randabis> 403 forbidden is a problem on the server, not a problem with wget
<BenZor`> there is no http403 error on that
<BenZor`> No, its a problem with ubuntu
<smouche> randabis - I would hope they'd lower the price to reflect the lower cost os - but then I guess they'd really bring down Gates' wrath!
<BenZor`> because im running wget fine off 3 debian boxes to 2 other urls, and that one, no issues
<randabis> BenZor`: it's a problem on your end; not ubuntu
<panickedthumb> BenZor-- if you already downloaded the file to other machines just burn the cd.
<randabis> I just successfully wgetted that file
<panickedthumb> ditto
<topyli> smouche: no way. linux TOC must remain higher than windows's
<KaiL_> bezibaerchen: and you get vesa with ubuntu 5.04?
<randabis> smouche: Their hands are tied because of the microsoft tax
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: dunno from which date my live-cd was. didnt try newest iso yet
<smouche> sorry, topyli, I don't know what TOC is.
<randabis> in many cases you still have to pay the microsoft tax even if the computer will not have a windows os on it
<randabis> It is screwed up and a monopolistic practice that they get away with
<KaiL_> bug even the old one lists 915G as supported..
<smouche> problem is, if someone buys one of these things, decides he/she wants windows on it later - ouch!
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: i downloaded install now, and not live-cd. as i said: i'll test it tomorrow
<topyli> smouche: total cost of ownership. in MS sponsored "research" it's higher on linux than on windows :)
<panickedthumb> and that's just one more reason why the somebody needs to restrict what MS gets away with
<KaiL_> ok
<laue> hi, does anyone have acpi (cpu frequency scaling in particular) working properly on hoary?
<topyli> smouche: oh, so i even mistyped it :)
<laue> on amd athlon XP i mean
<topyli> TCO
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: it must NOE be 915 G. iirc it differs from several 915-models
<randabis> laue: I don't believe the athlon XP supports frequency scaling
<KaiL_> could you say, how lspci calls it?
<randabis> Unless you have a mobile chip
<laue> it does, i have it working in gentoo
<smouche> lol topyli -- maybe microsoft only polled IT professionals who'd be out of a job with fewer crashes and viruses to cope with - high cost to them!
<KaiL_> intel GMA900..
<randabis> It's been established that the microsoft TCO results were skewed
<topyli> smouche: MS hires analysts to do "independend" research and they use whatever numbers it takes of course
<KaiL_> btw. intel has closed source 3D drivers for that?
<randabis> They overexaggerated the costs of linux training and underexaggerated the costs of windows training for example
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: i will be able tomorrow. prob is, i am working at this "baby". so i just can't shut it down ;-) installing a new servers atm
<scizzo> BenZor`: I could download it also
<bezibaerchen> KaiL_: iirc, there are some closed source drivers. i didnt manage to get them working under sarge.
<dcraven> That biased research happens constantly, in all industries. And it works very well.
<topyli> randabis: or, you only evaluate six months after switching to linux. training and maintenance costs will be high
<holycow> topyli, i have found the opposite to infact the the truth
<smouche> and I'm sure they didn't take into account massive savings in being able to postpone hardware upgrades
<topyli> holycow: no job as a MS research contractor for you my man!
<holycow> training is only hight if you say only have mcse's on staff ... we don't consider retraining staff our cost, our staff haveto be trained in the technologies we run to be admin
<holycow> lol topyli :)
<topyli> hehe
<holycow> secondly i have a pilot project in place for a workstation with debian, our costs are exactly $0 as of today to run it excluding the cost to setup pilot.
<holycow> i only did 5 minutes of trainining on the office manager, he trained his staff
<holycow> tco is a very very "flexible" term
<topyli> holycow: yeah, training: "do apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" every monday morning. otherwise, keep out
<holycow> i haven't got one single call from that office, even though i check in occasionally
<holycow> topyli, *nod* of course that experience is on relavent to us and our groups of users so other companies may not see the same tco structure
<topyli> holycow: if hardware breaks, call me
<holycow> heh :)
<Zotnix> I'm anctipating my new video card to come in today. Is there harm in installing the nvidia drivers while I won't be using the card for a few hours?
<smouche> well, that speaks to my point about pricing for the linux laptops -- it'll suck if the total cost to someone who begins with linux and adds windows
<smouche> is drastically higher than
<thr1ce> should be alright
<smouche> the cost to someone, like me, who begins with windows and adds linux
<topyli> holycow: there may be big companies where there are actual high support costs, tco is a different concept there
<holycow> *nod* thats my point tco is an extremely flexible concept, depends on the problem domain
<randabis> Zotnix: wait until you actually install the card...technically there shouldn't be any problem with installing the drivers early, but I'd play it safe
<topyli> yep
<holycow> Zotnix, no, just don't enable xorg.conf to use the nvidia drivers.  when you plunk in the new card just switch xorg.conf to use 'nvidia' drdivers and your good to go
<Zotnix> yeah, I was planning on copying over my old xorg.conf and making changes to the copy.. and when I get it just switch them.
<preglow> does gnome have a place for configuring locales and such?
<BenZor`> what other ways can i easily transfer files to my ubuntu box, given that ssh file transfer doesnt work eithr "No further authentication metods available"
<randabis> NFS?
<BenZor`> need to go from a windows box
<BenZor`> to ubuntu
<BenZor`> easily, and now.
<topyli> smouche: i know somebody who had windows removed from her new laptop. cost her more than the license but she got a clean laptop to take home :)
<smouche> smb-client worked for me
<randabis> use Samba then I suppose
<topyli> smouche: i.e she was happy she didn't pay for windows and proud to pay for the removal :)
<smouche> topyli, now that's commitment!
<smouche> first thing I did with my new hp was reformat the drive and partition it.
<smouche> heh, several times, actually - screwed up a couple of installs...
<topyli> smouche: i guess that's commitment too :)
<smouche> I wish manufacturers would just prepartion stuff to leave space for linux if the user wants, and throw in a variety of distro cds...
<BenZor`> whats the syntax to use smbclient?
<topyli> smouche: i first installed linux (rh 5.0 IIRC) on a box that had the worst hardware. took months to get X :)
<smouche> "prepartition" I meant
<BenZor`> and why doesnt ssh file transfer
<snader> ssh is a shell, scp is for transfering files
<Sphere`w> hi
<SlackShrike> how to use the totem-gstreamer with w32codecs ?
<andreas__> Does anyone know of an RSS client that sits on the desktop?
<smouche> BenZor, I'm not using gnome now, but I think there's an entry for network folders somewhere in your menus, iirc...
<BenZor`> snader- i know, why doesnt it work for ubuntu
<Sphere`w> does anyone knows wich command to start the network setup that is normally under : computer->system configuration->networking
<BenZor`> im using ssh, i have to do this remotely
<holycow> BenZor`, i wish i could just buy hardware without ms tax, or a nero tax my self
<BenZor`> lol nerotax
<smouche> smb-client just worked for me, showed my shared windows off the lan, np
<holycow> some options are available but laptops can't be had without ms tax
<topyli> holycow: desktops you can build, laptops are the real problem
<holycow> BenZor`, its annoying to get 12 cds with a plain no name brand cd burner, i know i'm paying for it, its just the principle of the thing
<topyli> holycow: yeah, i have nero too. never had an os to use it but what the hell :)
<smouche> it occurs to me, the real objective should be to undersell apple -- put a pretty as a mac os on a cheap laptop- or better yet something like a mac mini
<BenZor`> [13:30:42]  + Downloading new core: FahCore_65.exe
<BenZor`> [13:30:42]  - Error: HTTP GET returned error code 403
<BenZor`> [13:30:42]  + Error: Could not download core
<BenZor`> [13:30:42]  + Core download error (#5), waiting before retry...
<BenZor`> WHY THE FUCK IS THIS HAPPENING ON ALL 3 OF MY UBUNTU BOXES >:(
<thr1ce> woah....settle down
<thr1ce> are your repositories correct ?
<BenZor`> i need to get out of here in like 10 minutes, i chose ubuntu because its quick, easy and ready to use. But oh no, it has to fuckup this time.
<topyli> BenZor`: at least you know it's not because of the boxen
<scizzo> thr1ce: that is not from the reps
<BenZor`> why would that matter? its folding, not apt
<holycow> smouche, i don't think there should be any objective at all
<scizzo> BenZor`: can you ping something using DNS lookup
<smouche> um, I know nothing about networks, but I know my router hates me.
<holycow> smouche, the moment you play on their field you loose
<BenZor`> fold@fold3:~ $ ping google.com
<BenZor`> PING google.com (216.239.39.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
<BenZor`> 64 bytes from 216.239.39.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=298 ms
<thr1ce> then switch distros and quit complaining in here
<holycow> smouche, they cannot play on the two freedom fronts
<smouche> objective for manufacturers who want to open a new consumer market, holycow.
<holycow> thats the real power behind the whole thing, no one can kill it, the moment you start talking about market share, your dead
<holycow> smouche, ah k :)
<topyli> holycow: on the other hand, we happily buy handhelds and phones with the weirdest software on them :)
<smouche> I for one would have fewer hardware config problems if more manufacturers saw an economic gain to them if they supported linux
<holycow> topyli, i avoid all that as much as i can
<holycow> i don't even have an ipd
<holycow> ipod
<topyli> we need commodity cellphone hardware to hack on :)
<|QuaD-> Accepted mono 1.1.6-2ubuntu2 (source)
<|QuaD-> thats always nice
<smouche> I won't get an ipod till it plays more formats.  Maybe there are hacks for that, but I'm don't have the skills.
<holycow> a cel phone however is such a one dimensional tool however that i don't see the need to worry about the os, i don't do anything on them except make calls so its irrelevant for the most part imho ... altho having linux on there could be interesting
<topyli> holycow: i have a nokia communicator which happily speaks MS office but nothing standard
<topyli> holycow: it runs nethack though =)
<BenZor`> So anyone got anyt ideas?
<holycow> topyli, i do have one new requisite for my purchasing habits tho, no ms software in any thing i buy so it does make some diff, none in my car, none in my cel, etc.
<nemesysron> Question : I've installed zlib1g-dev (source) because i need it to install php5 or apache, and now almost every package i want to install is in conflict with zlib1g-dev ... if i remove zlib1g-dev, will cause my apache or php5 to stop working ?
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> how I can update linux modules?
<drcodedd2> I mean modules
<topyli> holycow: well, the communicator is symbian (FOSS), but nokia chooses to support only one thing for PC connectivity
<drcodedd2> I want to update osst module
<mishof> How can i add a rss feed to firefox ? (the address is http://funkwit.com/feed/amazon/rss/ )
<eleusis> mishof: is the feed linked from somewhere?
<BenZor`> so does anyone know?
<eleusis> BenZor`: know what?
<BenZor`> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<BenZor`> why i get that
<BenZor`> every time i wget something, from no matter where it is
<BenZor`> I als ge a 403 in folding
<eleusis> um
<eleusis> are you using a web proxy?
<BenZor`> no
<comforteagle_> i think this is a ubuntu thing: I've installed the firefox greasemonkey extension (on ibook), but cannot install any of the scripts.  Anyone experience this and know a solution?
<eleusis> BenZor`: what's a url that gives you this error?
<mishof> eleusis, what do you mean ? i just dont know how to add it (ive heard FF got rss support )
<eleusis> mishof: if you go to a page which has an rss feed linked from it, you should see an orange icon at the bottom right corner of the browser window
<mishof> cant i add this: http://funkwit.com/feed/amazon/rss/ manualy ?
<mishof> btw its a cool rss, free legal mp3s from amazon ;)
<eleusis> i don't know.. rss feeds are known as 'live bookmarks' in firefox
<no0tic> intel centrino is supported on the 2.6.10 kernel?
<eleusis> probably
<KaiL> no0tic: Centrino 1 yes, Centrino 2 makes some problems
<enplo> anyone know why openoffice.org's jvmsetup is missing? i'm using ubuntu's 1.1.3 version
<abood> hi all
<KaiL> ..."centrino 2" means intel 915 based systems (PCIe and so on)
<towb> Hello! I have a Pentium M processor is it possible for me to use the linux-686 kernel?
<enplo> towb: yes of course
<KaiL> yes
<irbdavid> hi, i'm trying to install totem-xine, and it wont let me
<KaiL> the Pentium M is a modernised Pentium III :)
<towb> enplo, KaiL : Ok thanks!
<irbdavid> dpkg says it conflicts with totem-gstreamer, but wont let me remove that because totem depends on it??
<towb> KaiL: Never thought if that way ;-) .. Thank you very much
<KaiL> irbdavid: so remove totem and reinstall that later ;:)
<irbdavid> ah, hadnt thought of that...
<KaiL> towb: that's why a Pentium M is that fast without eating >>50W *g*
<irbdavid> its a pain not being on the net with ubuntu
<towb> KaiL: hahaha true true =)
<drcodedd2> any one can dcc me pleae /etc/hotplug/scsi.agen
<drcodedd2> any one can dcc me pleae /etc/hotplug/scsi.agent
<drcodedd2> this file
<drcodedd2> I delete it
<drcodedd2> please
<KaiL> I once saw a P4 cpu with <20W
<KaiL> after looking a second time, it was a Celeron M (also P3-Core ;)
<eruin> drcodedd2: 1sec
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> I did rm not mv
<drcodedd2> shit
<irbdavid> synaptic says that to remove totem, also needs to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<eruin> drcodedd2: http://appelsinjuice.org/scsi.agent
<KaiL> irbdavid: doesn't matter, that's only a meta package
<KaiL> with btw. can also be reinstalled later
<drcodedd2> I use ubtuntu v5.05
<drcodedd2> I use ubtuntu v5.04
<irbdavid> gotcha
<irbdavid> grr. removed those packages, now when i do dpkg -i totem-xine it says it cant because it's missing a few others
<eruin> drcodedd2: I run ubuntu v.5.10
<eruin> but that shouldnt matter
<mishof> eleusis, just to let you know i managed to add it using an extension called sage =p
<KaiL> irbdavid: so you need to get them...
<eleusis> yay
<eleusis> cool
<KaiL> ir better: get inet on that machine :)
<mishof> >:)
<eleusis> i use a dedicated rss reader, myself
<eleusis> liferea.sf.net
<irbdavid> KaiL, would if i could.  How long would it take for apt-get to update it's package lists do you reckon?
<irbdavid> on 56k
<eleusis> heh
<drcodedd2> if I do change to scsi.agent I need to run somthing that change take effect
<KaiL> irbdavid: uhm.. 5min or so :)
<KaiL> maybe 10
<irbdavid> kay
* irbdavid gets out the cat5
<eruin> where does the login prompt get its release info from?
<eruin> drcodedd2: /etc/init.d/hotplug restart I'd think
<mojo> i have a question?  Is there a way I can start a program and pass it a different current directory?  I have something (mlnet, the mldonkey daemon) starting in my Gnome session but it dumps all it's many files in my homedir (the current dir at launch).  i would prefer to have a cmd that started it with a diff. current dir (such as ~/.mlnet or some such).  Any Ideas?
<SaMRoX`> I need to install something called "sox" and it is not in the synaptic, how do I install it?
<KaiL> do you have "universe" enabled?
<SaMRoX`> I dont know..
<fragspaz> hey what does this mean?
<SaMRoX`> how do I enable it? (im a noob)
<HrdwrBoB> SaMRoX`: go to repositories
<HrdwrBoB> and enable it
<queuetue> mojo, Can you just stick "cd /path;mlnet" in yuor session?  (Or more likely, mnet should have a destination option you can set...)
<fragspaz> wait
<fragspaz> whats Esound?
<Unfrgiven> does anyone know a good source to read up on to learn zsh for a person who's been using bash for many years?
<fragspaz> *EsounD
<KaiL> could somebody dcc me a more or less stock /etc/apt/sources.list?
<SaMRoX`> HrdwrBoB, i dont find any option "universe"
<hans_> i installed wine and configured it...afterwards i installed caesar3 and wanted to start it by clicking c3.exe, wine window flashed, dismissed but the game didnt start...any ideas
<SaMRoX`> ok i found it
<SaMRoX`> THX!!
<fragspaz> whats EsounD??
<mojo> queuetue: I checked the docs up n down for a setting.  It uses current dir at launch.  So, I can do a semicolon (;) in a Gnome session entry to tack the two cmds together?  I was thinking I'd have to write a launcher script (but am a total noob when it comes to bash scripts - never done one ever).
<mindmedic> hans_, does caesar work?
<runge> fragspaz, a soundserver. it handles sound so you can play lots of sounds at once
<mojo> frags... enligtenment sound daemon
<mojo> methinks ;)
<irbdavid> what's the route command to add the default gw?
<hans_> mindmedic: according to the wine-howto it words fine
<fragspaz> runge, mofo: where can i get this?
<irbdavid> route add default-gw IPADDY?
<mindmedic> irbdavid, man route
<fragspaz> nvm
<mindmedic> there is an example in there
<fragspaz> googled it, found it
<queuetue> mojo, Well, a script would be as simple as putting "#!/bin/bash \n cd /path \n mnet" in a file and chmod +x the file, if you wantd to do it that way...
<fragspaz> is that all i need to install enlightment
<runge> fragspaz, im new to ubuntu so no idea. guess apt-get.. should be in default install though
<fragspaz> runge thx
<fragspaz> so am i
<mojo> frags... the deal is that the /dev/dsp is usually locked by one prog at a time.. therefore one sound source at a time.  esd does software mixing letting many progs send sound at once
<fragspaz> im a linux n00b =)
<irbdavid> what does it mean when it's gives 'SIOCADDRT: File exists' ?
<fragspaz> mojo, ahh, ok thx
<eleusis> it means the route already exists
<eleusis> i guess
<irbdavid> that route, or annother default gw
<mojo> queuetue: all on one line?  okay.  I'll give it a whirl.  I figured it could be done
<mojo> fragspaz: your welcome. good luck... by the way, all, isn't the ESD enabled in Ubuntu by default???
<mjr> yes, esd is used by default
<mojo> queuetue: oh, maybe on 3 lines.  Doesn't #!/bin/bash have to be a separate line at the start of the text file?  I have been looking at bash scripts and it seems that the first line tells bash what the heck the script should be processed by, no?
<fragspaz> mjr, it isnt, becuase i coudlnt install enlightment
<mojo> mjr: thought so!
<queuetue> mojo, \n means "new line"
<fragspaz> is it in the packman?
<fragspaz> pac/pak
<mjr> mojo, actually, it tells the kernel what the heck the script should be processed by :)
<mjr> but yeah
<ttrout> is anyone else having issues with domains not showing up when looking in Network Servers??
<fragspaz> is esound installed by default, or do i have to install it through spaynick
<mojo> fragspaz: enligtenment is also a window manager.  And maybe a desktop environment too now a days?  I am not all too sure.  What is lookin' for the Esound stuff?  R u gettin an error with something that has you lookin for this stuff?
<fragspaz> *synaptic
<mjr> fragspaz, does not follow; your enlightenment problem must be about something else
<fragspaz> mjr, on configure it wants esound
<fragspaz> configure: WARNING: Warning: no EsounD detected.
<mojo> fragspaz: that is, "enligtenment" is a wm, and the "enlightenment sound daemon" or ESD or ESounD is a sound daemon that (I guess) came from the development of that environment.
<fragspaz> checking for imlib_create_image in -lImlib2... no
<fragspaz> configure: error: Fatal Error: no Imlib2 detected.
<ttrout> does anything other than samba need to be setup for Network Servers under Places to work?
<fragspaz> mojo, i know what enlightment is, im just having issues installin it
<mojo> fragspaz: okay.  just a makin' sure we're on the same page is all.
<ayen> newbie here
<fragspaz> np mojo
<ayen> need some help with modem
<ayen> anyone care to help?
<ayen> :)
<mojo> queuetue: thanks for the infos, I'm gonna go try n make it work for me.
<fragspaz> ayen, what type of modem? bband, dialup?
<mojo> fragspaz: good luck... i am gonna duck out for the moment.
<fragspaz> mojo, so what do i do?
<ayen> it's a conexant dial up
<mojo> peace out
<fragspaz> o.O
<fragspaz> er ok
<fragspaz> cya man
<mojo> fragspaz: um... okay i can wait
<ayen> why?
<fragspaz> mojo, you sure?
<ayen> can you help me?
<ttrout> whats the problem ayen?
<fragspaz> ayen, you need to give us more info
<mojo> fragspaz: i wasnt really following your prob before.  I have not set up Enlightenment before so I might not be your best choice if mhr or someone has more experience
<ayen> what kind of info do you need
<ayen> thanks in advance btw for helping
<ttrout> the problem would be a good start
<fragspaz> mojo, if your still here, im lost, i dont know what to do, im told esd is already installed on ubuntu. however i still am havin issues installing enlightment (form source)
<ayen> hmm.. im in windows right now
<ayen> where my modem works
<ayen> but i have my ubuntu on a dual boot system
<fragspaz> does ubuntu come with other win mangers?
<ttrout> what kind of modem is it? internal or external?
<ayen> my modem doesn't even been detected
<ayen> internal sir
<ayen> :)
<thr1ce> fragspaz, no, but they're easy to install via apt-get
<fragspaz> ayen, so have you checked if your company have released drivers
<ttrout> it may be a winmodem.
<fragspaz> thrlce, how do i do that??
<fragspaz> cuase i already have the source
<ayen> it does have
<ttrout> meaning that you have to have windows drivers for it to work.
<mojo> fragspaz: how you settin up enlightenment?  you download it or is it in the ubuntu repositories?  Imlib2 sounds like a library dependency.  If you're installing via Synaptic or apt-get then I'd think that would be managed there.  You mixing repositories from different distros besides Ubuntu?
<ayen> but i have to pay for ity
<thr1ce> search in synaptic for instance; it'll give you anything you'd like
<thr1ce> xfce, kde, enlightenment, fluxbox, etc.
<KaiL> ayen: is it listed on lspci?#
<fragspaz> mojo, im compiling it
<ayen> what's that? lspci?
<ttrout> typically(sp) most winmodems won't work in linux. I suggest getting a serial external modem for linux
<fragspaz> mojo, i dont have to, i just did that becuase there wasnt an ubuntu RPM (does ubuntu have rpm's?)
<KaiL> ayen: a list of all pci devices
<ayen> sorry for being ignorant i guess :)
<ayen> it doesn't show
<KaiL> if it's listed there, we have something to start for a google search
<fragspaz> ayen, not knowing something isnt ignorance! we were all n00bs at some point.... i still am a n00b at linux
<ayen> i research a little, they say you if you have an external modem you don't have to worry about driver
<ayen> is is true?
<fragspaz> maybe
<fragspaz> can be
<mojo> fragspaz: okay.  Well you need to check your docs to get the list of dependencies (what libraries and such it needs to have) and then download and install them. Also, some of them may need the "-dev" packages installed too to get their headers and such to program against them, maybe (?)
<ttrout> you can also type 'dmesg | less' and see if anything shows up there.
<KaiL> at least for serial modems
<KaiL> ayen: is that a laptop?
<ayen> nope
<fragspaz> mojo, would apt-get be easier
<ayen> it's a desktop, pentium 4 2.43 ghz
<fragspaz> how would i apt-get this
<ayen> 300+mb of ram
<ayen> is that ok?
<KaiL> I bet even finding out, which device that is, is close to be impossible
<fragspaz> thats fine
<fragspaz> ayen, whast the model name/number and brand of your modem?
<ayen> hey frag? may i know where your from?
<ayen> if it's ok?
<fragspaz> singapore
<ayen> :)
<ttrout> ayen: most externals will get detected. make sure it is serial and not USB
<fragspaz> singapore
<ayen> oh ok
<fragspaz> why?
<mojo> fragspaz: ubuntu uses the debian package management system. It uses deb files and apt as a package manager. SynAPTic is a GUI front-end to that system.  RPM is the RedHat Package Management system and from my experiences with Mandrake, it sucks at managing dependencies.  Your mileage may vary.
<KaiL> and on a pci-only-system (I guess the modem is a PCI-card?) it's not even in lspci?!?
<ayen> it's a HSF CHURCHILL DATA/FAX
<fragspaz> mojo, so debian 'rpms' or whatever will work?
<fragspaz> 'debian installers'
<ayen> nothing, i;m just curious
<fragspaz> oh lol
<fragspaz> you?
<mojo> fragspaz: debian is the distro that Ubuntu is based on (but not identical to).  Debian doesn't use RPMs though there is a program called alien that you can use to 'convert' an RPM for use on Debian.
<ttrout> anyone know why when I search a domain in Network Servers window that it times out? Other domains come up quickly, are there settings that I need to look at? Thanks...
<fragspaz> ok mojo, so could i use debian installers
<fragspaz> Debian GNU/Linux DEB      <<< could i use that
<mojo> fragspaz: have you looked in Synaptic to see if the Enlightenment package is in the list already? You can install it that way if it is, and it will be a lot easier than compiling your own
<fragspaz> mojo, yeah i didnt check.... forgot =\
<mojo> fragspaz: Synaptic is the typical way to install
<fragspaz> is a DEB file part of synaptic?
<ayen> is there a installer for linux?  for my modem?
<ayen> philippines, i have a friend there in singapore, but i dont know where
<ayen> :)
<ayen> any ideas?
<kkathman> synaptic is the typical way in Gnome :)
<fragspaz> ayen, what school does he goto?
<fragspaz> see, im not singaporean, im austalian and i live here
<ayen> she works
<mjr> and Gnome is the typical Ubuntu way, so it follows :)
<fragspaz> oh lol
<ayen> as a programmer
<fragspaz> awsome
<Xappe> ayen, http://www.devidal.tv/~chris/winmodems/conexant/conexant_hsfi.html
<ayen> actually she is my boss here in the phil
<ayen> im a graphics artist btw
<mojo> fragspaz: There are also additional repositories you can add to your sources.lst file for Synaptic/Apt to get even more software listed.    It lives in /etc/apt/sources.lst.  Back it up 1st and then edit it like so...
<ayen> just in case anyone wants to know
<mojo> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<selinium> Hi all, where do i find the apache httpd file on ubuntu?
<kkathman> mjr: well its installed automatically, lets just put it that way, but I think KDE is pretty popular too
<mojo> fragspaz: the sudo is because you want to run gedit with root permissions.
<fragspaz> mojo, so can i download debian DEB files and install that?
<mojo> fragspaz: then you can un-comment the lines for the universe and multiverse repositories
<mjr> mojo, didn't say it isn't :)
<ayen> any ideas about autoconfig.h?
<fragspaz> kde is ugly!!!!!11111
<ermo> I'm having trouble getting svg-icons to work with my theme. Any suggestions?
<mojo> fragspaz: yes, you can install deb files but i have not done that myself and can't tell you the command line off the top of my head.  a search on DEB and HOWTO will probably get youstarted there
<fragspaz> my opinion...
<KaiL> ayen: I might have found something for the modem
<kkathman> fragspaz:  You cant just install ANY debian packages, but those in the ubuntu repos are ok.
<fragspaz> mojo, thx
<ayen> i have download a driver (linmodem)
<ayen> but whern i install it, it says autoconfig.h is missing
<ayen> and i have to compile
<ayen> hey kail thanks
<fragspaz> kkathman, oh really? how do i know if its ok??
<fragspaz> can i apt-get it?
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: yeah, thats right
<ayen> hello kail?
<fragspaz> thandavarayan. whats right?
<KaiL> hmm, yes....
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: you can add the server list into the apt-conf
<KaiL> you need to install the kernel headers first
<wastrel> hello darlings.  since i upgraded to hoary my wifi connection cuts out intermittently.  it suddenly loses the connection with the AP and seems to not be able to see it at all anymore.  reboot fixes as does rmmod ipw2200; insmod ipw2200
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: and pull the *.debs
<fragspaz> thandavarayan, what does that mean?
<ermo> any SVG gurus around?
<ayen> yah that what it said
<KaiL> package kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<fragspaz> oh
<fragspaz> how?
<wastrel> any ideas how to fix this?
<kkathman> fragspaz: best way to know, is to stay in the ubuntu repos in your sources.list.  That doesnt mean you dont occasionally stray, but staying within the ubuntu repos you typically cant go wrong
<fragspaz> where are the repos?
<ayen> but i have no idea how to...:(
<fragspaz> synaptic?
<KaiL> and then this deb: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-7.18.00.03full/hsfmodem_7.18.00.03full_i386.deb
<ayen> can you help?
<ayen> :)
<ayen> :)
<ayen> please!
<ayen> i want to chat using ubuntu
<KaiL> ayen: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<ayen> hahahaahah
<fragspaz> lol...
<fragspaz> ayen, in linux open your terminal
<thandavarayan> ayen: what type of chat
<fragspaz> type what kail told you
<ayen> sorry for being so new
<ayen> but how
<ayen> oh ok
<ayen> thanks
<fragspaz> ayen, i told you not to apoligise
<ayen> root terminal? or just terminal
<fragspaz> in terminal:  sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<ayen> oh ok
<mojo> fragspaz: you want DEB packages that have been made FOR Ubuntu, usually.  Just like you can get RPMs that are specific to Mandrake or Fedora.  They are pre-compiled and configured for a certain set of known libraries and configures the other stuff the way that distro is set up, etc......  he he
<KaiL> the "sudo" makes the root :)
<ayen> i get it i'm taking down notes!
<fragspaz> mojo, but how do i obtain one?
<fragspaz> what command?
<ayen> :)
<fragspaz> apt-get ????
<kkathman> fragspaz: About KDE - you can tailor the interface to anything you want you know...so ugly is kinda based on what you define yourself :)
<wastrel> nobody knows how to fix my flaky wifi?  :] 
<fragspaz> sudo = su root?
<mojo> fragspaz: I REALLY  have to step out... someone at door.  sorry, but i am sure you're on your way to your answers.  #ubuntu channel is friendly and helpful
<Xappe> ayen: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php
<delire> wastrel : what's up?
<ayen> yup
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: apt-get will get the *debs from the source you specified in the configuration file
<ayen> xappe i think i have to pay
<Xappe> oh, sorry missed earlier post
<ayen> for it
<fragspaz> kkathman, yeah you are right
<fragspaz> i dont like the interface
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: you can add more sources to the configuration file
* delire notes that pdbv is an excellent interface to the package list and reccommends everyone install it.
<wastrel> delire:  it intermittently loses connection to the AP.  then i have to rmmod ipw2200; modprobe ipw2200 to fix it.
<fragspaz> ok... what sources should i add?
<ayen> after "sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`" what's next?
<wastrel> delire:  this is a new problem since hoary upgrade
<ayen> kail? my saviour? are you still there? :)
<delire> wastrel: you need to look at the iwtools, and set like follows.
<ayen> hahhaha
<fragspaz> thandavaryan, so if i wanted enlighjtment, what would my command be?
<Xappe> ayen: yes I see that now
<delire> wastrel: ipw2200 tools i mean.. just a mo
<fragspaz> apt-get ...?
<KaiL> ayen: here
<KaiL> next is to get http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-7.18.00.03full/hsfmodem_7.18.00.03full_i386.deb
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: I will tell how apt-get works
<fragspaz> wastrel, whats your model?
<Xappe> fragspaz: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<fragspaz> that all?
<fragspaz> no version numbers/
<ayen> doing it now, then?
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: folks who distribute put there stuff in a server....
<delire> wastrel: try this. 'rmmod ipw2200 && modprobe ipw2200 associate=0'
<wastrel> fragspaz:  Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<delire> wastrel: the problem is it seems to be 'auto-associating'
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: you must add the link to that server into the configuration file
<nemesysron> crossover office is not free ?
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: then type apt-get update
<fragspaz> thandavarayan, but what link???
<fragspaz> do i have to find one/
<fragspaz> *?
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: wait I will tell.
<fragspaz> kk
<ayen> hello
<ayen> again
<ayen> :)
<nemesysron> between crossover office and wine, witch is better ?
<delire> wastrel: in the ipw2200-1.0.3 tarball i found a /README.ipw2200 with a great deal of information about using Intel's ipw2200 module
<KaiL> yes  yes yes...
<ayen> i've downloaded it
<ayen> :)
<ayen> then?
<delire> wastrel: for more information see ipw2200.sf.net
<wastrel> delire:  k thx
<fragspaz> nemesyron, thats what i have been wondering, becuase i will need an emulator soon aswell
<fragspaz> crossover is commercial amirite?
<KaiL> now we need the kernel building stuff
<Mrs_Tbird> any html around
<KaiL> sudo apt-get install kernel-package libc6-dev
<KaiL> this should catch all needed
<Mrs_Tbird> writers that is
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: do you find the configuration file under /etc/apt/sources.list
<delire> wastrel: i have a script that you might find useful. it is an AP browser. if you loose association you can just re-run the script.
<ayen> i'll just type it?
<hans_> how can i open rar archives in ubuntu?
<thandavarayan> fragspaz: edit the sources.list
<wastrel> delire:  sure sounds good.  where do i get it :] 
<ayen> then it will automatically configures itself? did i get it right?
<mainer> hansP: fileroller
<CarlK> anyone know how to get Skype to use ALSA?
<hans_> thx
<Xappe> hans_: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<ayen> where will i get kernel-package libc6-dev
<delire> wastrel: read the comments in the script.. http://selectparks.net/julian/scent.py
<ayen>  where will i get "kernel-package libc6-dev"
<Mrs_Tbird> i cant remember how to make a border on a web page would someone refresh my memory
<delire> ayen: apt-get install them?
<pixil9> hans_, use rar x
<wastrel> delire:  much thanks
<delire> ayen: eg: 'apt-get install kernel-package libc6-dev'
<Delph> Mrs_Tbird: google for a CSS guide.
<ayen> sorry, but i have't still get to understand what apt-get is
<Mrs_Tbird> ty
<ayen> how is that?
<delire> wastrel: anytime.. it will have a GUI soon ;). also, use at your own risk ;)
<delire> ayen: it's a command line interface to the package installation system in debian.
<delire> ayen: synaptic, the package installation tool is a GUI front-end to the same set of tools
<selinium> Hi all, where do i find the apache httpd file on ubuntu?
<ayen> is kernel-package libc6-dev in the ubuntu cd installer already?
<selinium> Hi there delire!
<ayen> hi delire
<ayen> :)
<nathan_> Hi. I need some help. I'm not geting to mount a floppy disk that was formated at windows. When I try to mount appear a mensage saying that the filesystem wasn't recognized. Can someone help me?
<ayen> or do i have to download it too?
<delire> ayen: apt-cache search <keyword> allows you to search all the packages your system knows about based on <keyword>, and they are retrieved from a list of servers updated with 'apt-get update'. once you see a package you want to install simply 'apt-cache install <packagename>
<delire> selinium: hola
<thandavarayan> nathan_: under what filesystem does your floppy was formatted
<ayen> oh ok, but i want to make sure is if it is already in my system, or in my installation cd, or do i have to download the said kernel header?
<nathan_> thandavarayan: I don't know because it wasn't me who formated it. But I suppose FAT32
<KaiL> delire: apt-get install.. at the end ;)
<delire> KaiL: ahah cheers, typing too fast..
<ayen> i just want to say if i ever get to use my modem, i'll definitely use ubuntu as my primary system
<ayen> heheheeh
<KaiL> ayen: you already installed the headers
<thandavarayan> nathan_: okay
<ayen> really?
<delire> ayen: errm yes 'apt-get install..' was typing too fast ;)
<ayen> i have no idea? one more thing why it didn't install itself in the first place :P
<KaiL> oh, wait, you didn't..
<ayen> just a thought
<KaiL> "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<pixil9> ayen, what modem
<thandavarayan> nathan_: FAT32 should not be a problem for linux, unless the floppy is okay
<Xappe> ayen:  if I couldn't get that modem to work I would get another one and still use ubuntu ;)
<KaiL> ....after that line you do :)
<KaiL> pixil9: some with hsfmodem-driver
<nathan_> thandavarayan: so maybe it's NTFS
<ayen> that's what ill do if it didn't work with this modem
<ayen> heehehe
<Anlar> you can't make ntfs floppies with the default tools
<ayen> don't worry, i really like this os
<ayen> :)
<Xappe> ayen: I would get a broadband connection actually, since I can't live without fast internet
<thandavarayan> nathan_: linux supports almost all kinds of file systems available today,
<thr1ce> not ntfs
<ayen> hmm... i just i still can't afford it right now
<thr1ce> fully supported*
<ayen> just waiting till it get a litter cheaper
<ayen> :)
<pixil9> lol
<pixil9> i've had cable for $30 a month since 96
<thandavarayan> nathan_: strange, you can reformat it and try again, If you can...
<delire> captive-ntfs provides partial support for fs type NTFS
<Xappe> ayen: mhm, that's a problem :/ dsl is quite cheap in sweden, and right now i'm connected to the university network wich is even cheaper :)
<ayen> pixil: i live in the phil!
<pixil9> phil?
<nathan_> thandavarayan:Ok, thaks. I'll try to open it at windowns and send by mail
<thandavarayan> nathan_: does it work under windows
<ayen> philippines
<pixil9> o
<pixil9> you lucky bastard
<ayen> just want for you to know!
<ayen> heheheeh
<nathan_> thandavarayan:Yes, it works
<pixil9> i'd trade high speed for dialup to live in shorts weather ANYDAY
<vessuvius> Anyone know how to install fonts? I downloaded and installed the artwiz fonts with apt, rebooted, but they don't show up
<thandavarayan> nathan_: can you able to check the file system
<nathan_> thandavarayan:I don't known how to do this
<ayen> just to get back on my situation  gentlemen and ladies. after "sudo apt-get install kernel-package libc6-dev"
<ayen> what's next?
<Xappe> pixil9: never! :)
<KaiL> ayen: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`"
<thandavarayan> nathan_: I too not so sure, how to... but try to check the device props after inserting floppy
<ayen> kail" do i change "uname-r" with my modem?
<thandavarayan> ayen: you must see those packages are pulled and installed
<Xappe> pixil9: shorts are for golf playing brats :)
<thandavarayan> ayen: does it
<deejoe_> Does ubuntu put some kind of file on the isos showing what version each is?
<KaiL> ayen: no, that's you kernel version
<KaiL> which get's automatically replaced
<deejoe_> I downloaded both i386 and powerpc, but I don't know which I've burned, and I don't want to try to boot to have to find out.  I'd like to label it before I leave my desk ;-)
<ayen> so it means ill type what you have typed?
<KaiL> right
<ayen> yeah!!!!!!!!
<ayen> thanks
<tanek> what to do about "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6c78200000066p-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb:  unable to open files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied" ? :(
<thandavarayan> ayen: what did you get
<KaiL> better copy & paste, the sign is a bit  silly
<thr1ce> sudo it
<ayen> yah
<KaiL> tanek: sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<ayen> ive copied it
<KaiL> eh
<KaiL> sudo "dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6c78200000066p-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<ayen> just can't wait to try it later
<ayen> :)
<KaiL> why on earth this strange package name?
<KaiL> aaaghr
<thandavarayan> KaiL: what is strange in it.
<nathan_> thandavarayan: Well, I tryed by the Device Manager at graphical mode and couldn't get any information
<KaiL> sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4-0x1.6c78200000066p-1363.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"
<tanek> KaiL: "sudo "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb"" :S
<Dragon-Eater> Im looking for a hacker who can hack mysql db`s, so if there is any hacker in here that wants to earn money let me know
<Dragon-Eater> If your interested : /msg Dragon-Eater im interested.
<ayen> kail last question and the most important!
<KaiL> tanek: bingo
<ayen> is that all?
<ayen> :)
<KaiL> ayen: no
<ayen> :(
<tanek> yeah, copied wrong lines :P
<tanek> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--install):
<tanek>  unable to open files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied
<tanek> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tanek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<tanek> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<ayen> what ell?
<KaiL> now we should be ready to do the real install :)
<ayen> what else?
<ayen> oh ok
<KaiL> dpkg -i hsfmodem*
<GNAM> please I need a text editor that loads on memory only a part of the file (big files)
<KaiL> that file you downloaded manually
<thandavarayan> nathan_: did you tried with another floppy, under linux to mount
<KaiL> tanek: hmm
<ayen> yes
<tanek> yeah KaiL it's wierd... :(
<ayen> i know dpkg is how you install .deb, right kail?
<KaiL> what's wrong there with `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386'?
<tanek> got this when i upgradet to hoary a few weeks ago
<KaiL> ayen: yes
<tanek> don't know why, just started bitching, haven't been able to apt anything since i got hoary
<ayen> yeah!!! i'm getting it!!!!
<ayen> yahoo!
<KaiL> tanek: try: apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<ayen> then?
<nathan_> no, not yet. But I will leave this for later. I don't have much time now. Thanks anywere
<ayen> after that?
<tanek> KaiL: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tanek> etz: Unable to lock the download directory
<KaiL> ayen: now it asks you for a build directory....
<KaiL> tanek: sudo
<ayen> yes
<ayen> then
<tanek> nah, had synaptic open :$
<KaiL> as we forgot to set the link *g*
<tanek> now its reinstalling ;)
<KaiL> it's: /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<ayen> is it for me kail?
<KaiL> ayen: yes
<ayen> i'll type  /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386 ?
<tanek> Preconfiguring packages ...
<tanek> Selecting previously deselected package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386.
<tanek> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<tanek>  unable to open files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied
<tanek> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ayen> i'll type  "/usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.10-5-386" ? if is asks me?
<tanek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb
<tanek> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<tanek> etz: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tanek> perhaps i should use #flood :S
<Xappe> yes please
<tanek> sry
<KaiL> aaghr, one day I'll learn...
<ayen> hello?
<KaiL> ayen: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<ayen> hey kail? may i know your asl?
<KaiL> sorry :;)
<KaiL> tanek: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10.5-1_i386.deb
<ayen> ok
<KaiL> next time it'll try to download the file again
<KaiL> there seams to be something broken
<wastrel> so what program do i use instead of host?
<wastrel> nslookup was deprecated, now host is deprecated?
<ayen> thank, as i've been told you don't have to say sorry
<ayen> lol
<ayen> after that?
<delire> ayen: you can always 'whereis <packagename>' to find out where it (and it's related files) were installed to.
<KaiL> ayen: please give me 10min
<ayen> ok
<ayen> take your time
<ayen> im the one asking for help here
<ayen> :0
<ayen> :)
<KaiL> Would you like to try using it (in a temporary kernel tree)? [yes]  -> enter
* Xappe is idling, watching the win modem thriller going on :)
<delire> eww winmodems
<ayen> lol
<ayen> "will it work or will it not !!!!!"
<barto-kun> delire: what? You mean 50% CPU use when web surfing is a BAD thing?
<Strog> wastrel: try dig
<KaiL> now it doesn't work and I don't know why - at least herew
<ayen> i hope it does!
<wastrel> i hate dig
<delire> barto-kun: surely not ;)
<wastrel> i wouldn't mind dig if i didn't have to scan thru 24 lines of output to find the one line i'm interested in
<delire> wastrel : if only it was as neatly tabulated as 'whois'
<Dragon-Eater> Hello guys, Im looking for a hacker who can hack a mysql database. If you can and want to earn some money, contact me by /msg Dragon-Eater I am interested
<KaiL> ayen: I bet it doesn't?
<ayen> :(
<ayen> wahahah
<CarlK> trying to build xmms-jack, configure says "* GTK+ >= 1.2.0 not installed - please install first ***" >&5'" - what package to I need to apt-get install?
<delire> ayen: 'lspci | grep Modem'
<delire> ayen: and paste the output (out of interest)
<wastrel> someone should write a filter for dig that parses the output into an nslookup-style display :] 
<KaiL> delire: we are much ahead
<tanek> is there any way of removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-3-386 from the list ? cannot uninstall it :S
<delire> KaiL: as i say, merely interested..
<ayen> i'm using windows right now
<KaiL> delire: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php << there's even a driver
<KaiL> ...which behaves silly
<delire> KaiL: ahah.. hmm. well i always like to know the problem modems..
<delire> wastrel: agreed
<KaiL> ayen: dpkg -P hsfmodem
<KaiL> ...and get a serial modem :)
<ayen> want to know my modem type?
<KaiL> I have NO idea, why this fails (or didn't it fail for you?)
<ayen> i used scanmodem already
<ayen> i don't think that way
<delire> CarlK: a good habit to get into is 'apt-cache search <keyword>' and then select the one to install from the list. it's likely you want to 'apt-get install libgtk1.2' however ..
<ayen> i'm learning so it's good
<CarlK> delire - yeah, 1.2 is what I needed - thanks
<delire> ayen: they are a pain in the arse.. i would suggest a good serial external modem.
<delire> CarlK: np
<CarlK> arg.. maybe not: libgtk1.2 is already the newest version.
<tanek> whatever, ill just reinstall ubuntu tonight
<ayen> i actually thinking of buying one but it is fairly scarce here
<delire> CarlK: well apt-cache search gtk1.2 and then choose one other package to install. even try gtk2.* if it's not installed already
<ayen> thanks anyway to you guys? or gals?
<ayen> for helping a newbie
<pixil9> lol.
<CarlK> delire- did both
<delire> tanek: you can't 'dpkg -P  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-3-386'
<ayen> i try what you told me!
<pixil9> There's a program in ports called aircrack to crack WEP encryption..
<delire> CarlK: apt-get update and then try install xmms-jack (which is an awesome package btw)
<thandavarayan> ayen: no salutations or apologies....
<CarlK> arg.. there is a package?! for that!
<ayen> oh ok
<delire> CarlK: there here in debian.
<CarlK> wtf.. so there is.  i swear I looked for that
<ayen> thnaks is enough right!
<CarlK> thanks - it is installed now.
<delire> CarlK: ah so you're compiling it..? then you need the  *-dev packages
<ayen> gtg ko guys again thanks
<ayen> bye
<ayen> gonna come back here soon
<CarlK> delire -not any more thanks to that little gem of a tip ;)
<delire> CarlK: hehe the problem was you needed the libgtk1.2-dev*
<CarlK> delire - oh yeah... -dev... someday I will learn
<delire> CarlK: the headers eg *.h files needed to compile against ;)
<delire> CarlK: well luckily with a distribution as good as Ubuntu you don't need to compile much at all these days.
<CarlK> delire - the ultimate goal is to hook Skype to jack to OddCast to IceCast - using xmms-jack to test the jack-oddcast-icecast part - any advice on Skype - jack part?
<KaiL> delire: I tried nforce nvnet - failed. this failed too... need or can't?
<delire> CarlK: also see 'qjackctl' if you haven't already. a great interface to jack
<CarlK> Setting up qjackctl (0.2.12-1) ... ;)
<delire> CarlK: hmm you'll need to route the sound to jack.. i would look at 'vsound' perhaps..
<NTolerance> does anyone see any problems with restoring a kubuntu home directory to a newly installed ubuntu system?
<mishof> Q: How can i install autoconf-1.7 (as asked in here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LuminocityHowTo)
<delire> CarlK: though it might get a bit hairy.. hmm <thinks>
<tanek> delire: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-3-386 which isn't installed.
<NTolerance> my KDE just bit it and i'm gonna have to try Gnome
<tanek> but it IS installed^
<delire> tanek: dpkg -l | grep  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8-3-386
<delire> tanek: if you see "ii" it is. if not, it isn't
<mishof> nevermind
<CarlK> delire - pm me if I you come up with anyting amd I don't respond (please)
<tanek> delire: i get nothing at all
<delire> CarlK: ok, it's time for me to leave work. i'd 'apt-cache show vsound'
<delire> tanek: then it's not installed
<tanek> but when i try to install anything it sais it cannot get permission to read that package
<CarlK> delire - thanks, but looks like vsound won't get the output to IceCast in real time?
<delire> tanek: 'apt-get -f install' and *don't* hit "yes" if it wants to uninstall anything you don't want it to.
<tanek> tried, it does nothing
<delire> CarlK: well from memory it can be used in realtime..
<delire> tanek: what are you trying to install?
<tanek> wine among others
<delire> tanek: are you installing as root?
<tanek> cannot apt anything
<tanek> yes, sudo:ing
<delire> tanek: so 'sudo apt-get install wine' does...?
<delire> tanek: and you have 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<tanek> yes
<delire> tanek: can you paste the error in #flood?
<tanek>  unable to open files list file for package `linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386': Permission denied
<tanek> one line
<delire> right..
<tanek> yes
<t3rror> what is the wrapper name for Java JRE?
<t3rror> i can't find it in synaptic
<pixil9> t3rror: download java-package
<delire> tanek: ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep restricted-modules
<t3rror> thx
<pixil9> Then goto http://java.sun.com and get the jre
<pixil9> make-jpkg linuxblahblah.bin
<pixil9> dpkg -i linuxblahblah.deb
<tanek> delire: #flood
<t3rror> i am actually just looking for java compatibility in firefox
<t3rror> is thzt the correct way to go about it
<t3rror> ?
<pixil9> I thought java works fine without adding anything
<Bazzi> it should ;)
<pixil9> works for me heh
<donar73> hello world ;)
<t3rror> not here it isn't
<t3rror> hmmm....
<noseman> how to add 1280x768@85hz????
<mz2> what's a good ide for python?
<pixil9> noseman, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noseman> max refresh rate gnome give me is 60hz
<noseman> pixil9, in wich part of the file
<pixil9> Look for the other resolutions
<Xappe> t3rror: is this what you're looking for? http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<mz2> i would quite like to use eclipse, but the pydev plugin doesn't seem to work with eclipse 3.1 (which i need for other stuff)
<t3rror> probably
<t3rror> i am checking my /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ and i don't see anything pointing to java
<mer> when i install packages from synaptic, they don't appear to install properly as i cant start them from the terminal, has anybody got any ideas why?
<noseman> if i put that in the file, then gnome dont recognize the resolutions i add @hz
<hans_> hi im a total noob, can anybody tell me how to install fileroller or rar-nonfree or rar x?
<t3rror> Xappe: that is it, thanks
<pixil9> hans_: console type sudo apt-get install rar
<pixil9> hans_, then when you wanna extract an archive type rar x <file.rar>
<pixil9> unrar fucks up a lot
<mer> when i install packages from synaptic, they don't appear to install properly as i cant start them from the terminal, has anybody got any ideas why?
<Xappe> t3rror: np
<pixil9> mer, That's pretty damn general.
<mer> nah its pissing me off
<mer> this hoary is crap compared to warty
<Xappe> pixil9: does unrar fuck up things? i've used it several times without any problems
<pixil9> I haven't had a single problem with packages..
<pixil9> Xappe, I dunno it did for me
<mer> i installed flight gear cant start it at all
<Xappe> pixil9: did you use unrar-nonfree? the open version is not compatible with newer rar archives
<wastrel> mer:  what error does it give you when you try to start flightgear?
<markc> I'm trying to update my system to unstable but I'm confused about the sysvinit vs sysv-rc packages, which one is correct these days ?
<hans_> pixil9: thx it worked
<mer> i dont have it registered as a program
<Ironfrost> hi - is there anyone here who speaks Chinese?
<wastrel> mer:  what's the exact error
<wastrel> can you copy/paste it?
<mer> no because i have installed flightgear but i dont know how to start it
<mer> because it ain't listed in terminal
<mer> none of these are flightger (i believe):fsck           fsck.ext3      fsck.msdos     fsck.reiserfs  fslsfonts
<mer> fsck.cramfs    fsck.jfs       fsck.nfs       fsck.vfat      fstobdf
<mer> fsck.ext2      fsck.minix     fsck.reiser4   fsck.xfs
<hans_> how do i install a *.deb file?
<mer> dpkg -i
<ulisse> hello everybody
<wastrel> mer:  try ls /usr/games/flightgear
<mer> ok
<ulisse> I'm having a problem with power management, it shuts down the computer instead of the monitor...
<mer> no directory
<pixil9> ulisse, lol.
<mer> ahh might have it
<ulisse> pixil9, there is nothing to lough, it's drammatic!
<YuWei> hi all
<solomarv> ulisse: most likely, your comp shuts down cuz of overheating
<mer> cheers dude found it in usr/games
<wastrel> cool
<CarlK> delire - thanks for the help
<ulisse> solomarv, if I actually use the computer it don't shuts down, only if I leave it alone with screensaver
<CarlK> (xmms-jack still no go)
<delire> CarlK: np..
<delire> CarlK: with skype?
<CarlK> with anything
<solomarv> ulisse: maybe screensaver is too intense, so it overheats your comp :-P
<delire> CarlK: connect it all up using qjackctl ?
<ulisse> solomarv, when the power management should turn off the monitor, the system goes down abruptly
<solomarv> ulisse: disable it then
<CarlK> delire - trying qjackctl now
<CarlK> "Could not open ALSA sequencer as a client"
<trygvebw> Hi, is it possible to get http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ working under Ubuntu?
<ulisse> solomarv, but I want the monitor to be turned off, I leave the pc always on! (or better, I try...)
<solomarv> ulisse: no clue
<Lorus> Hoardy can put my iBook to sleep, but I can't get the screen to wake up again afterwards.
<m1chael> how does unbuntu compare to fedora?
<t3rror> wow is all i can say to that
<solomarv> ulisse: i think you're better off searching for answer on #acpi or #kernel
<abbot45> can someone please tell me a terminal command that will tell me which kernel im running?
<trygvebw> m1chael, depends on what you mean...
<thandavarayan> m1chael: on what aspects
<trygvebw> abbot45, uname -r
<delire> CarlK: CarlK: hmm you need to load the snd-seq* module..
<t3rror> ubuntu is much nicer than fedora in my opinion
<abbot45> thanks
<ulisse> solomarv, thanks, I'll try
<hans_> do i have to mount cds?
<tanek> delire: still wont work
<delire> CarlK: and make sure it is loaded next time by putting it in /etc/modules
<delire> tanek: same error?
<tanek> ill just reinstall, thans anyway
<trygvebw> hans_, where?
<tanek> yep
<t3rror> it isn't like everything automagically works in ubuntu, but i have had better encounters with ubuntu than fedora
<delire> tanek: hehe ok.. jesus. well a shame
<pixil9> everything automagically works for me ;/
<hans_> if i put cds in my drive do i have to mount them? or is that done automatically?
<mz2> t3rror, i made the switch from fedora last december. never looked back :)
<Lorus> I like ubuntu's install process
<tanek> yeah, but at least ill get a totaly clean os then
<solomarv> hans_: automatically
<hans_> thx
<solomarv> hans_: just give it ~30 secs
<Lorus> is there a PPC build of Fedora yet?
<mz2> t3rror, redhat's policy with fedora seems to be to use the community as free, frustrated testers :)
<t3rror> i am building a 3.2 ghz p4 machine now, and i am looking forward to having ubuntu running on a pristine system
<t3rror> all of my experiences with linux up until now have been on legacy systems and hardware
<thandavarayan> Lorus: should be discussed in fedora
<t3rror> that makes things frustrating
<t3rror> but it is a good way to learn
<Lorus> t3rror: yeah, and a fun way for the challenge.
<Lorus> it'll soar on th at machine
<t3rror> what do you all suggest in the way of vnc software?
<t3rror> i have a server that i want to take away from a monito
<bezibaerchen> tightvnc
<CarlK> delire - modprobe snd-seq, qjackctl running - this is just a gui to launch jackd?
<catfox> is it posible to ssh into a machine, and get files from my local laptop?
<CarlK> catfox - you can probably skip the ssh into part and use scp
<Ocid> catfox: man scp ;)
<wastrel> catfox:  scp or sftp
<thandavarayan> catfox: ssh to which machine
<hans_> i cant start caesar3 with wine...any help please
<catfox> scp - right, thanks all :)
<delire> CarlK: modprobe -l | grep seq
<prince> peace.. has anyone here ever done a dual head set up?
<prince> (I have read the little that is on the wiki at ubuntu's site)
<thandavarayan> hans_: reality about wine, is that it can't emulate all the software(s)
<CarlK> delire probe or lsmod?
<delire> prince: sure.. have you looked into clone mode?
<valarmorgh> quick question, i'm running ubuntu on a 350mhz ppc g4, when burning dvds it only runs at 2x have a nec 3520 16x . What is the max the system should be able to feed the burner?
<delire> CarlK: modprobe.. you want to see all the drivers whether loaded or not
<CarlK> k - got 13 of them'
<delire> CarlK: what is your sound card?
<pepperpot> How do I copy files from a dvd-r with read errors? I want to get as much of the file as possible, but cp aborts when it reaches the error
<prince> .. well it loads like a mirror set up... but I guess my real question is how can I see the Config file or how do I know if I am running X.org or Xfree86.conf set up
<CarlK> delire - 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<paulproteus> pepperpot: You can use dd conv=noerror to make an image of the disc on your hard drive.
<prince> I read something on: Xinemera (something like that)
<paulproteus> Then mount it loopback and copy the contents.
<hans_> thandavarayan: but its supposed to be supported according to the howto
<delire> CarlK: ac97.. in that case you want snd-seq-device
<pepperpot> paulproteus, thanks!
<delire> CarlK: infact install the oss snd seq module also...
<paulproteus> pepperpot: Feel free to ask me for more information if you need it.
<delire> CarlK: then add those module names to /etc/modules for next time you boot.
<pepperpot> paulproteus, what's the dd command line? I'm not too good with dd
<thandavarayan> hans_: can you be specific on which howto
<thandavarayan> hans_: howto for wine, or howto for caesar3
<delire> prince: xinerama is a bit different than clone mode, that's for sharing desktops across several monitors. that what you're after?
<trygvebw> Caesar III should be supported...
<prince> btw: Linux is dope.. I love the learning curve! (honestly - not sarcasm) [^_~] 
<delire> prince: it's good for you alright ;)
<prince> (delire) yeah.. That's how I'd like the set up
<milan145> cannot get oroborus to display themes...using ubuntu
<delire> prince: cuts the stupidity out of human-machine relationships
<prince> (me and my machine are one in the same.. we need tweaks and what not) lol
<delire> prince: ok.. well this is a good howto for xinerama, though for xfree86 http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<jinx``> hi
<jinx``> are there some ati drivers which are easy to install?
<delire> prince: may have to check your card is up for it.. what is it?
<prince> oooh.. kewl thanks.. let me go read that real quick.. brb!
<jinx``> something like the apt nvidia package?
<thandavarayan> hans_: what is the error message did you get?
<delire> jinx``: they're pretty easy to install. i think there's something on the ubuntu wiki about it
<prince> It's an ATI Radeon 9000 (I think classified as a R250?)
<abbot45> I need to install a C Compiler so i can install something from source.  what do i need to get for that?  when i was using MDK i just installed all the possable development packages, but i probably dont need to do that.
<paulproteus> pepperpot: Let me figure out exactly the command, one sec.
<solomarv> abbot45: gcc
<ringmauer> How to get vlc into synaptic? i cant se vlc in synaptic?
<maximaus> abbot45, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<abbot45> cool.  thanks.
<abbot45> will that automaticly put it in my path as well?
<delire> jinx``: normally i just go to ati.com/linux, download the rpm, alien name.rpm, dpkg -i the drivers.deb then cd into /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod, sh make.sh, cd .. sh make_install.sh
<hans_> thandavarayan: there isnt any at all..the wine windows flashes and closes again thats all
<ringmauer> How to get vlc into synaptic? i cant se vlc in synaptic?
<pepperpot> paulproteus, "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=out conv=noerror"? Do I need to set bs= or anything else?
<hans_> nothing happens
<maximaus> abbot45, yeah, build-essential is a meta-package with most of the stuff you need for compiling.
<delire> prince: that card should be perfect for xinerama IMO
<prince> yeah.. my n00bie skillz kindda left me between those two worlds..
<paulproteus> conv=noerror,notrunc
<paulproteus> Then you should be fine.
<paulproteus> Try mounting that loopback once you're done.
<delire> prince: lol take you're time
<delire> s/you're/your
<jinx``> what dows alien do?
<delire> jinx``: converts rpm to deb format
<jinx``> convert the rpm to .deb?
<delire> yep
<jinx``> but there is not ati drivers package?
<prince> (yeah.. eating books here like I was on crack.. but have to get into learing the terminal more to feel more at ease with what you wrote (hehehe)
<jinx``> perhaps someone sholud post a guide to ubuntoguide.org
<delire> jinx``: once you've downloaded the ati.com/linux drivers you can alien drivers.rpm and then isntall normally using dpkg. they install as /lib/modules/fglrx but then you have to compile and install them. fairly easy though..
<ringmauer> How to get vlc into synaptic? i cant se vlc in synaptic?
<CarlK> delire - lsmod|grep snd http://phpfi.com/59373 - hows that look?
<jinx``> why do you need to perform these extra steps after you installed them via dpkg
<delire> jinx``: as they are 'non-free' they are not shipped with ubuntu. Mepis however, being a 'non-free' debian based distro, does ship them.
<Xappe> are there updated ati drivers that did not come into Hoary?
<delire> CarlK: ok.. just a moment.
<delire> Xappe: the fglrx proprietary ati drivers?
<Xappe> delire: yes
<delire> Xappe: eg with GLSL hw shaders etc?
<jinx``> is there no 3rd party repository?
<delire> Xappe: cool, they've changed their tune then ;)
<Lorus> ringmauer: you have to go to its options, edit and add "universe"
<ringmauer> oktnx
<Xappe> delire: my question was a question...hmm...
<delire> CarlK: ok.. then 'depmod -ae' to ensure any other module depends are met. afterwards try qjackctl again.
<u150049> joanmanel
<delire> Xappe: right.. i would doubt it but perhaps Ubuntu has changed it's policy on that.
<delire> jinx``: ati ship good instructions with their drivers btw. i would give it a go if you can't find a packaged solution.
<Xappe> delire: the proprietary drivers ARE in the repos, my question is if ati has produced a newer one
<jinx``> http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<jinx``> what about this site?
<delire> Xappe: right.. which version is in the repo? debian here.
<Petteri> Hello
<JDahl> I am going to buy a new Dell Optiplex GX280, and I wanted to check if someone here is running Ubuntu on this model... Before I've had nothing but trouble with Debian on the same model... In particular the SATA harddrive caused troubles (and I dont even know what chipset the integrated 'DVI' graphics card uses)
<Petteri> My ubuntu warty doesnt understund ae and oe... utf8, how I can change my keyboard layout_
<maximaus> Petteri, if you're using Gnome you can right click on the panel and add a keyboard switcher.
<delire> Xappe: i have OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19) and used fglrx-4-3-0_8.10.19
<Petteri> Okay
<delire> Xappe: which is very recent...
<Xappe> delire: 8.8.16 in the repos i think
<Petteri> Keyboard indicator
<Xappe> delire: any progress on dri vs. composite?
<delire> Xappe: hmm a bit old..
<robust_> Is it possible to install a very minimalistic version of ubuntu? Like when i try to install firefox it installs a LOAD of other stuff like hal and dbus and shit .. how do i get around that?
<delire> Xappe: i think freedesktop.org are still working all that out.
<pixil9> robust_, Install debian and X yourself?
<Xappe> delire: ok
<ionrock> is there a way to get the trash can on the desktop? That applet is way to small :(
<delire> anyway, my day is over..
<yfir> robust_: there is a "server" option during install. pretty minimal
<delire> hasta luego #ubuntu/*
<Petteri> I put that keyboard indicator to there but there is only US english, not Finnish. :P
<robust_> yfir: but can i install a dekstop after that , without stupid dependencies?
<jinx``> so i think i will not install linux on my desktop pc
<jinx``> :(
<yfir> robust_: yes
<ringmauer> howto unrar in ubuntu?
<pixil9> ringmauer, apt-get install rar then rar x <file.rar>
<Xappe> ringmauer: apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<robust_> yfir: but won't i have a bunch of server daemons running then?
<Xappe> pixil9: :P
<Petteri> 
<pixil9> lol
<paulproteus> pixil9: unrar
<Petteri> Now it works :)
<Petteri> Thanks
<pixil9> no
<pixil9> rar
<ringmauer> tnx
<pixil9> unrar sux
<paulproteus> pixil9: Oh. :)
<pixil9> evil
<pixil9> !!!
<yfir> robust_: not really, but you can easily remove anything you don't want that is running
<pixil9> i never tried unrar-nonfree.. but plain unrar fucks up
<robust_> i'll try it out .. and if it doesnt work, then i'm coming for you ! ;D
<yfir> robust_: the 'server' install is really more of a "minimal" install rather than a fully functional server system
<Petteri> What was that ssh install, "apt-get install ssh..." how+
<pixil9> yfir, does the server install come with X?
<robust_> yfir: ehm .. why even call it "server" then ;P
<yfir> robust_: at least, it used to be. haven't tried it out lately
<robust_> yfir: ill try it
<robust_> thanks
<paulproteus> robust_: Because they'd like to recommend to desktop userse their complete, fully-integrated system.
<pixil9> Well that is an idea of a server install.. it's minimal
<Petteri> What was that ssh install, "apt-get install ssh..." how+
<pixil9> you add the 3 services u need
<pixil9> and that's it
<paulproteus> apt-get install ssh-server ? , Petteri
<CarlK> openssh-server
<|QuaD-> how do i completely remove a package, even more so than apt-get remove *package*
<paulproteus> dpkg --purge or apt-get remove --purge
<|QuaD-> paulproteus: thanks
<Petteri> Yeah that
<dnB> is it standard to be getting an 'error in core' msg when trying to run gdesklets shell in  ubuntu 5.04?
<Gir__> Anyone upgraded to Breezy?
<ionrock> wow, it should not be this hard to get the wastebasket back on my desktop...
<pepperpot> paulproteus, it mounted! thanks!
<dnB> anyone have any luck with gdesklets? :\ id appreciate any pointers
<ionrock> ah, got it
<pixil9> ionrock, How do you do it out of curiousity?
<Fulg>  * NO SERVERS WILL ACCEPT MY CONNECTION. ----eggdrop
<Fulg> what is this /?
<ionrock> pixil9: gconf -> applications-> nautilus -> desktop
<pixil9> gconf?
<pixil9> i dun have that
<ionrock> pixil9: you should
<yfir> pixil9: he means the 'configuration editor'
<pixil9> Where is that?
<Valentin-> hey, I made it to install my wireless lan card, but it doesn't resolve an ip allthough set on DHCP is there anything missing?
<andre> can anybody help me with turboprint?
<maximaus> andre, what kind of help do you need?
<markuman> hi. where i can get w32codecs for amd64?
<mjr> markuman, you need a 32-bit player for those, 64-bit players can't use them
<maximaus> markuman, I just grabbed the pack from the mplayer website. :)
<mjr> see about making a 32-bit chroot if you need that
<markuman> mjr. hm....should i install a 32bit player on may 64bity system?
<markuman> maximaus , i will look
<maximaus> markuman, just d/l them, unpack, and place them in /usr/lib/win32 with no subdirectories. Xine and it's kin should find them just fine.
<venkman> ok
<markuman> maximaus, there is noch win32 folder!
<venkman> why is my ipod shuffle continuously getting mounted read only when mount shows it as rw
<mjr> maxi-away, ...on an i386 architecture
<maxi-away> markuman, you have to create it.
<markuman> ok
<andre> maxi-away, turbo-print says:client-error-not-found
<maxi-away> when does it say this? During installation?
<andre> no when i want to print a test page, i ve read elswhere that it means it has no connection to cups
<maxi-away> You can try running the Ubuntu printer config utility and simply pointing it to the turboprint driver, a simple .ppd file.
<hans_> is there a chance to power off the system at a specific time automatically
<Janux> hi, what utility that ubuntu provides for configuring and controlling wireless adapter?
<andre> already done, but then i cannot select the lowest quality without the turboprint logo
<Bwl^> I installed ubuntu over my debian installation (keeping /home). Now I don't get the automatic update notification when logged in, anyone care to explain how I can enable this?
<nemozny> heya, i just installed kubuntu 5.04 in laptop, could you tell me why the screen in console is blinking? nonperiodic short intervals
<venkman> FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdc1)
<venkman>     fat_free: deleting beyond EOF (i_pos 0)
<venkman>     File system has been set read-only
<venkman> wtf is that?
<maxi-away> andre, do you have a license key installed?
<andre> no
<Bwl^> venkman: Weird partition table probably ...
<venkman> how fix?
<Janux> hi how do I show the modules that I have loaded?
<Bwl^> Never had that problem, but I guess it won't be easy. Guess you partitioned the disk in windows.
<Bwl^> Janux: lsmod
<gaussian88> guys (and girls perhaps).  What's the #1 reason why I should convince my boss to switch from Fedora on our PC's to Ubuntu?
<Janux> Bwl^, o...change my question, I want to know what's the command for showing the eithernet devices, is it ifconfig?
<maxi-away> gaussian88, brown is the new black is the best reason.
<Bwl^> Janux: iwconfig for wireless and ifconfig for normals ...
<Janux> Bwl^, o..ic..thanks
<Bwl^> Janux: You can also see them using the GUI.
<andre> in turboprint FAQ it says that the error-message means:The print queue does not exist - please check if the name of the print queue (e.g. "tp0") was specified correctly
<Janux> Bwl^, then if I want to configure my wireless adapter, do I use iwconfig or ifconfig?
<Janux> Bwl^, what kind of GUI Ubuntu provides?
<Bwl^> Janux: Try System / Administration / Networking ...
<Janux> Bwl^, but I don't even see the device there...
<Chipzz> Janux: iwconfig is only for wireless specific settings
<Gir__> Anyone upgraded to Breezy?
<Janux> Bwl^, I loaded the module and put "alias wlan0 prism2_usb in /etc/modules.conf
<qbeek> Gir__, yep
<Bwl^> Janux: I see, IIRC you should first bring the interface up in iwconfig, then configuring the IP usin ifconfig.
<Gir__> qbeek, Stable?
<Bwl^> Janux: Oh, and dont' forget to modprobe the module.
<Janux> Bwl^, how do I bring it up? like what's the command?
<qbeek> Gir__, little dependence problems, but it's ok
<venkman> interesting.
<Janux> Bwl^, o....I can use --help...dumb me....you are so nice, thank you very much, I will ask you again if I have question.
<Gir__> qbeek, okey.. hmm maby I do the same..
<venkman> windows has no beef with my ipod
<Bwl^> Janux: man iwconfig probably answers your questions better than I can ever do.
<Janux> Bwl^, after I modprobe, how does it know that wlan0 is mapping to the module that I modprobed?
<Bwl^> Janux: I guess it has something to do with 'alias wlan0 prism2_sub' as you said yourself. :)
<jinx``> how to see a list of runnign screens ?
<hans_> is there a chance to install my lexmark x74 printer on ubuntu? didnt find anything googling
<Bwl^> jinx: screen -ls
<Janux> Bwl^, I did but iwconfig doesn't see there, do I have to refresh the modules.conf or something like that?
<Bwl^> hans_: check linuxprinting.org
<hans_> thx
<goyan> hi guys...
<Andril> hello all
<venkman> ok
<venkman> i'm restoring the ipod on a windows box
<Andril> I just recovered my Ubuntu box and noticed certain themes missing
<goyan> any of you use wireless card (Intel PRO 2200)?
<Bwl^> Janux: Oh, btw that's not the recommended way of doing that in debian/ubuntu. Don't know if this'll be helpful but try this URL: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9041.html
<Andril> like Industrial (gtk,icons and such)
<Janux> Bwl^, thanks..let me see
<Andril> does anyone know where I can get these themes
<Bwl^> Janux: The 'alias wlan0 ...' should better be added to /etc/modutils/wlan and then run update-modules -- then run modprobe. But please check google first, I'm not very familiar with that since I don't need to do that.
<dockane> my advice to you: never try to compile iscan for youself ! its a pain in the a**
<NTolerance> does anyone know how to get scanning support working for an orinoco card?
<Janux> Bwl^, thanks and if I want to setup IP, I use ifconfig wlan0 instead of iwconfig?
<NTolerance> once you configure your wireless settings with iwconfig you can then just run dhclient wlan0 to get an ip address
<NTolerance> may have to run ifconfig wlan0 up first
<dolli> jja
<venkman> krikey... you guiys were right!
<drspin> I want a GPG key... how do I get one?
<venkman> fuckin' fucked up partition table
<venkman> drspin generate one after downloading gpg
<bezibaerchen> drspin: generate one ;-)
<venkman> and don't distribute your private key :)
<venkman> even though those use hybrid encryption.
<drspin> venkman: LOL -- I grasp the concept -- $ gpg --generate ?????? just not sure how to go about it
<venkman> dunno i never use command line for it :P
<Bwl^> Janux: Yes, that's correct..
<ubuntu_> hola mundo
<ringmauer> howto, see vlc in synaptic?
<drspin>    (1) DSA and ElGamal (default)
<drspin>    (2) DSA (sign only)
<drspin>    (4) RSA (sign only)
<drspin> ??
<ringmauer> howto see vlc in synaptic, i want to install vlc but vlc isnt in the syaptic program list
<drspin> ringmauer: enable universe
<markuman> damn. someone have new ideas how get w32codecs for amd64 ?
<xmms> j linux
<Janux> Bwl^, I got it working now, thank you so much
<Bwl^> Janux: I didn't do much tho;)
<Gir__> markuman, I'm not sure there is such packages..
<ringmauer> drspin, where? i cant find it
<markuman> Gir__ i have only found them for i386
<markuman> do you remember where?
<Janux> Bwl^, no you gave me that link and a lots of good hints...thank you again..
<Gir__> markuman, nope..
<drspin> ringmauer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<venkman> <3 du -h
<venkman> drspin i use default.
<drspin> venkman: so how do I register my key so others can verify it
<drspin> ??
<venkman> drspin you can either have parties or find a server
<ringmauer> drspin, still doesnt work
<drspin> ringmauer: it works I promise -- I have them all in my repos -- did you click reload?
<ringmauer> yes i did
<drspin> ringmauer: did you add multiverse as well/
<drspin> ?
<ringmauer> drspin, ive added them in sources.list
<ringmauer> drspin, i did
<ringmauer> ill try again
<drspin> ringmauer: paste your sources.lst in #flodd
<ringmauer> ill try one more time before
<ringmauer> why isnt multiverse added by default?
<ringmauer> drspin, posted
<aeho> How I can get mp3:s working in xmms?
<goldfish> aeho: w32codecs ?
<dr_willis> aeho,  www.ubuntuguide.org
<sick> is there a way i can add reiser4 support to the ww livecd?
<dr_willis> tells you exactly what to do.
<aeho> well, mp3:s are working in totem
<aeho> but not xmms
<aeho> xmms just crashes when I try to play them
<dr_willis> ahhh - thats odd..
<ringmauer> drspin, problem solved
<ringmauer> now it works
<aeho> or can you say alternative to xmms
<bhna> has anybody luck with extendedPDF and openoffice
<aeho> another music player I meant
<bhna> any extendedPDF user her?
<buulian> does anyone know of a way to install flash for a 64bit processor?
<yfir> aeho: before switching to another player, first make sure that xmms is configured to use esd, not alsa/oss
<yfir> aeho: sorry if you've already done that, but many people overlook it
<aeho> I haven't done that
<yfir> aeho: it's one of xmms' preferences. not sure exactly what the option is because i don't use xmms, but it's there somewhere in the gui
<aeho> thanks
<aeho> works now
<yfir> cool
<Sunneh> Hokey. If anyone who knows about my problem, wants to know: I'm downloading a 5.04 iso and have just cleared my last ubuntu install.
<buulian> i have a question regarding macromedia flash plugin
<buulian> for 64-bit archetecture
<Nalioth> howdy
<spiral> are there any news of postgresql 8 in breezy ?
<slush_v6> does anyone know if there is an option for apt-get to ignore uninstallable packages and continue on?
<deltalima> slush_v6: why would you want to?
<slush_v6> somewhat complicated- but using FAI to do installs
<slush_v6> our repository changes very frequently, so the list of packages to install has to keep up with it
<slush_v6> if I could get it to just install the list, and ignore if a package was removed, that would make life a little easier
<paulproteus> spiral: You have to backport it out of experimental.
<neighborlee> when when a app is added from synaptic that they usually dont have icons ?
<paulproteus> It's very easy, though.
<paulproteus> Just add Debian experimental to your sources.list, then do : $ sudo apt-get -b source postgresql-8.0
<deltalima> slush: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/apt-get.8.html
<slush_v6> deltalima: I have read the man page several times, -m does not do that
<spiral> paulproteus: have I really got to compile it ?
<occy> man... what good is totem if it doesn't play any file formats by default?
<occy> It won't play avi as it is shipped with Ubuntu
<paulproteus> spiral: I think so.  But it's very easy, and apt-get will compile it for you.
<spiral> paulproteus: all right... I'll try
<Bazzi> occy avi is just a container
<occy> meh, that doesn't mean anything to the end-user. :)  [me]   I've been using Linux since 96' still not quite sure what "avi is just a container" means.
<dr_willis> Ive had avi files under windows that wont play untill you install the correct codec.
<occy> :/
<dr_willis> means to me that instead of .XYZ you have avi files that are just   video.xyz.avi
<occy> video sure isn't quite there yet is it?
<dr_willis> occy,  it never will be.
<sick> does anyone have any idea of how to enable reiser4 support in the ww livecd?
<occy> RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 720 x 480, ~30 fps, video: DivX 3 Fast-Motion, audio: uncompressed PCM (stereo, 32000 Hz)
<dr_willis> different formats for different tasks. and closed  codecs/formats is bad.
<occy> dr_willis: yah
<dr_willis> occy,  thats a divx format then. :P
<dr_willis> thats one that windows wouldent play. and wouldent auto-get the codec. had to go to the divx site and get their player/codecs
<occy> dr_willis: anything I can apt-get install to get it to work?
<dr_willis> occy,  ive installed the codecs and stuff mentioned at ubuntuguide.org - and use mplayer. and can play most anything
<aeho> Is there better program than OpenGoGear to transfer music to my philips gogear mp3player
<dr_willis> ive been testing out xine, mplayer and totem lately. :P (and totem-xine)
<Ocid> occy: the codecs from ubuntuguide and vlc for watching the videos
<occy> Ocid: boo
<occy> occy: ;)
<Ocid> heh
<dr_willis> was rather trivial to get going. :P easier then having to track down all the codecs for windows.
<Ironfrost> dr_willis - Windows has codec packs too
<dr_willis> and at least all my videos play in the same player..   unlike the 'other' os. :P  where i seem to have to use Quicktime to play mov,s and so forth.. and let them all fght over 'default applications'
<dr_willis> Ironfrost,  and they rarely seem to have what i need. ;P but then again it may get better in the future.
<occy> k guys thanks bunches.
<occy> Will check out UG
<dr_willis> every month is a new kind of video format it seems.
<dr_willis> Latest is the "psp" mp4  :)
<occy> dr_willis: yeah... video is scary.
<JaGWiRE```> hehe
<Nalioth> dr_willis, occy you guys are most fortunate
<JaGWiRE```> i'm using psp mp4
<JaGWiRE```> it is very nice
<JaGWiRE```> my psp plays all my bleach anime perfectly at 100 mb size files
<JaGWiRE```> ==))
<occy> Nalioth: Why do you say that?
<Nalioth> dr_willis, occy not a lot of the codecs are available for PPC hardware, i've found
<dr_willis> JaGWiRE```,  seen any progs that can convert ms's  wmv's to mp4? or ANYTHING to mp4? :P
<occy> ahhh
<dr_willis> JaGWiRE```,  heh - where ya get those from? your own dvds?
<occy> Linux on PPC is like driving bamboo reeds under ones fingernails
<JaGWiRE```> yeah
<JaGWiRE```> dr_willis
<JaGWiRE```> Psp video 9
<JaGWiRE```> will convert
<Nalioth> dr_willis, the only thing i've seen to convert wmv to anything is only on the dreaded m$ platform at the moment
<JaGWiRE```> I get those from anikesuki.net I think it is.
<dr_willis> JaGWiRE```,  but it dont work inder Linux. :P st least not under wine.
<dr_willis> I have that prog. :P on the xp box.
<JaGWiRE```> Meh.. :|
<JaGWiRE```> Xp?
<dr_willis> of course i only have a 32mb memory card.
<Jeria> hi people. i tested the live ubuntu dvd and i really liked it, so i tried to install it on my usb 2 external hardrive...
<dr_willis> so i cant watch diddle till i track down a 1 gb card.
<JaGWiRE```> oh, i fogot it's claled windows xp.
<JaGWiRE```> GAY
<JaGWiRE```> I bought a 512 mb.
<JaGWiRE```> 1 gb was rare and too expensive
<JaGWiRE```> i went to serveral different stores fr 512 aswell
<Jeria> everything went well, but when i booted it, it gave me the following error: pivot_root: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> JaGWiRE```,  i also noticed that PSP video prog downloaded and isntalled .net under wine. :P Ugh.
<JaGWiRE```> :P
<JaGWiRE```> i'm out
<JaGWiRE```> i love wathcing anime on my psp
<JaGWiRE```> it's beautiful =)
<Jeria> does anyone know what this error could be?
<JaGWiRE```> was in buffalo yestruday shopping with family.. a police dude came ot me and was liek
<JaGWiRE```> "Damn.. you watching a movie on that??"
<dr_willis> JaGWiRE```,  then he arrested you for violating the DMCA :P
<dr_willis> how much space would say a 2 hr dvd video take up JaGWiRE``` ? 300mb?
<sj_> hi there, apt-get is holding back 46 packages from being upgraded, is there a specific reason for this?
<dr_willis> im expecting to see all sorts of PSP videos in the newsgroups - but havent seen any yet.
<Echylo> question, everytime I launch gprename, I get this error : Can't locate Gtk.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/share/gprename/gprename.pl line 21.
<Echylo> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/share/gprename/gprename.pl line 21.
<neighborlee> occy, I totaly agreee..totem is worthless but for a very vew formats and im not even sure WHAT those formats are LOL
<drspi1> OK my speedhacked FireFox keeps crashing -- :?
<dataw0lf|w> Echylo: do a locate Gtk.pm
<drspi1> and freezing X
<dr_willis> Echylo,  there may be some perl-gtk  package you need to get.
<occy> neighborlee: yeah... it seems silly to me.
<Echylo> well I installed libgtk-perl
<Echylo> but that didn't help
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  i find that totem-xine works better. :P
<Nalioth> neighborlee, what do you suggest for viewing?
<neighborlee> questions is then why doesn't ubuntu ship with that one ?
<occy> why include totem (and take up space) [I mean, Bastien, the developer of it, is a friend of mine] , but... why include it if you ain't going to include the codecs.
<dr_willis> occy,  they CANT legally include the codecs
<drspi1> occy: The codes are there --
<dr_willis> or similer legal issues is my guess.
<drspi1> occy: write a letter --
<drspi1> occy: ;)
<neighborlee> Nalioth, I dunno I think part of problem is that avi's aren't created equal...but if totem-xine is the standard which seems to have been adopted by  linux users then I dont see why that one isn't shipped instead
<Choubaka> drspi1: You're right.
<Choubaka> err
<dr_willis> :)
<Choubaka> dr_willis:
<drspi1> ugh
<Choubaka> :)
<spiral> paulproteus: when starting /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.0 start, I get an error message :
<spiral> Error: Could not parse locale out of pg_controldata output
* dr_willis searches news gruopus for mo4 videos
<dr_willis> mp4
<occy> drspi1: hehe
<neighborlee> occy, makes me wonder how the other distros handle this
<occy> well, at least Ubuntu has UG.
<spiral> paulproteus: have you got any idea ?
<sj_> hi there, apt-get is holding back 46 packages from being upgraded, is there a specific reason for this?
<neighborlee> occy, UG?
<occy> ubuntuguide
<dr_willis> they all do a similer thing.. the user must research and some how 'track down' the tools to play dvd and other less-then-legal-to-play type things..
<neighborlee> occy, ahhhhh yes indeed
<occy> dr_willis: I reckon I'd find stuff for dvd playback on UG huh?
<occy> heh
* occy needs to get over and RTFUG
<dr_willis> sad when theres a single host in some 'not legally bound to the us laws' country  serveing up some little 50K file that we need to play dvd's
<holycow> i would say totem-gstreamer is the right way and the future, totem-xine simply outperforms gstreamer today.  the gstreamer codecs don't seem to be able to decode efficiently (weren't the w32 codecs dervied from the original dlls or some such?)
<neighborlee> dr_willis, which is also true in windows albeit usually there you have a CD driver you get with your system's video player..'usually' <<
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  whats odd.. is on a Clean XP install - it wouldent  play dvd's untill i installed Nero and its Media Player.  :P
<holycow> dr_willis, tell that to iraq
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  not sure what happened there.
<holycow> to stretch an analogy
<neighborlee> dr_willis, yes even bill gates doesn't mess with patents LOL
<holycow> this whole discussion is moot
<dr_willis> Interesting how france passed that anti-drm measure on DVD's.. that is a good start.
<Choubaka> holycow: the w32codecs _are_ the original dlls
<Ironfrost> is there any US-legal DVD player in existance for Linux at all?
<holycow> your suggestin some strange and bizarre solutions to something that simply isn't free and never will be
<holycow> those codec haveto basically be purchase
<dr_willis> Ironfrost,  yes there is - i saw some disrto had a Licensed dvd player for linux..
<dr_willis> Ironfrost,  but i forget what/where/who :P
<Ironfrost> cool; I didn't know that
<holycow> i don't see a problem with ubuntu offering a LEGAL player that has paid up whatever rights for the codecs and allow users to pay for them ...
<neighborlee> dr_willis, your thinking of yellow dog I think ( erm not sure but I think??)
<neighborlee> holycow, true
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  i was thinking it was Lycoris or Similer.
<holycow> that gives those supporting ubuntu a real answ3er, for those that don't want to buy a legal player, they will find how to download this stuff anyway
<Ironfrost> holycow - Ubuntu wouldn't offer a paid anything
<holycow> you cannot skirt copyright laws if you wish others to respect yours is sort of the idea
<holycow> Ironfrost, why not?
<drspi1> holycow: the problem with that is it eliminates freedom of choice -- which linux provides by it's very nature -- why ruin that?
<neighborlee> dr_willis, not sure either..I know one of them uses the same video player that XP does for which no doubt they made a purchase to include it <G>
<Nalioth> dr_willis, you didnt forget, your mind will not let you remember the stank that is Linspire
<holycow> the codecs aren't free in the first place
<dr_willis> Of course I couldent watch my  'legal' dvd's that i made myself under ubuntu untill i had installed some of that extra stuff.
<Ironfrost> because they're all about Free Software
<Ironfrost> in the Stallman sense
<holycow> i don't see how selling something is wrong if thats the only option you have available to you by the copyright/patent holders?
<holycow> Ironfrost, that has nothing to do with it
<Ironfrost> it has everything to do with it
<dr_willis> Nalioth,  i dont think it was Linspire..   one of the other user-friendly-wanna-be disrtos.
<neighborlee> Nalioth, LOL linspire..that is such a joke to anyone but the most adament ex-xp user ;-)..its a nice system from some aspects but it breaks apt so reliably that its not worth it to many ..
<holycow> you guys are talking about how to 'legally' offer copyrighted/pirated/patentend works which is essentially 'illegal' in almost every jurisdiction in the world
<Ironfrost> they will never offer anything that's not completely open source
<holycow> the question here isn't freedom
<Choubaka> I can still play DVDs legally with linux (at least I think I can), because I live in Europe.
<neighborlee> Choubaka, correct
<holycow> the question here is whether or not someone wants to pay to get rid of that freedom ... and give legitimate companies that support ubuntu some 'legal' option
<dr_willis> Choubaka,  :P   untill the software patents make it illeagle for you to have a 'play' button.
* Nalioth loves his apple hardware, but is about to downgrade to an x86 linux box
<AstralJava> dr_willis: Good one. :)
<Choubaka> No software patents here yet.
<holycow> Choubaka, not if you use decss ... depeding on the country
<Ironfrost> probably wouldn't happen in Europe anyway
<Choubaka> holycow: it is legal in Finland.
<Ironfrost> patents on stupid things are patents on stupid things, whether it's software or anything else
<Choubaka> I believe using those codecs might be legal in Finland too
<drspi1> My point of view: I have a DVD-Rom drive -- I have a DVD Player -- I have a legitimately purchased DVD -- I have every right to watch wherever and whenever I choose -- I paid for all the licensing simply by purchasing the copyrighted material --
<holycow> the whole media distribution works like this: you pay for the right to play the media, you pay for the media it self ... if thats what people want, give it to them, give them an option to buy ... you don't haveto distribute it
<holycow> its trivial to offer a media player
<AstralJava> Choubaka: You're a Finn?
<holycow> Choubaka, ah lucky you :)
* Ironfrost doesn't have a problem with software patents per se, just in patents of stuff that is obvious and/or non-innovative
<Choubaka> AstralJava: yeah.
<AstralJava> Me too.
<AstralJava> ;)
<Choubaka> :)
<dr_willis> drspi1,  you would think that when you bought the DVD the 'cost' of licening would be included in the price.
<AstralJava> Guess we're not too rare a breed after all.
<Choubaka> holycow: They're about to make downloading movies illegal though :(
<drspi1> I'm damn sure not going to pay to uncopyright what their company paid millions (or billions) to copyright... LOL
<holycow> i have problem with software patents because there is no such thing as trully non obvious software :) but thats an asside
<spiral> paulproteus: any idea ?
<Ironfrost> the best solution would be for DVD drive manufacturers to ship legal DVD playback software with their drives
<Ironfrost> just as they do for Windows
<holycow> Choubaka, *nod* i know
<AstralJava> They're about to make living illegal for all I know.
<drspi1> AstralJava: sometimes it does seem that grim...
<dr_willis> AstralJava,  nah - they will just up the tax rate so high - it will be cheaper to die.
<occy> I think buying hardware should give you license to reverse any software.
<occy> I think it's a raquette(sp?) to sell hardware cheap and then have proprietary software formats.
<occy> it's retarded.
<Choubaka> You don't even buy software.
<Choubaka> You just licence it.
<GammaRay> it's always been cheaper to die
<occy> Choubaka: even worse.
<holycow> i don't have a problem with copyrights
<Choubaka> occy: yeah
<jinx> how to change the system charset?
<Ironfrost> occy - but the people making software and hardware are different companies
<holycow> the copyright holder has the right to decide how to give away their rights
<jinx> i think i know have utf-8, but im not sure
<eleusis> hmm
<holycow> if they want to drm everythign, fine, i just wont watch it
<Choubaka> you licence it, and the licensor can revoke a licence at any time.
<holycow> its their copyright anyway, not mine
<eleusis> my nickname in an ET clan used to be Occult, shortened to 'occy'.. :P
<occy> course, talking about it here is like preaching to the choir. :)
<Ironfrost> holycow - so, what if I invented a new algorithm for compressing video, for example
<occy> eleusis: heh
<Choubaka> so MS could sell you a licence and void it the next day :D
<eleusis> :)
<holycow> Ironfrost, what about it?
<holycow> the copyright is yours
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drspi1> Technically I can use the w32codecs -- I paid for a windows XP license when I purchased my computer and I'm not running a copy of WinXP on any system in my house -- therefore I chose to use a part of the OS that I paid for
<drcodedd2> is it recommand to compile modules like osst from source
<drcodedd2> or I can update it with some command?
<holycow> drspi1, actually no, check your windowsxp licence
<GammaRay> copyright does not cover the algorithm
<Ironfrost> holycow - what you were saying about software patents
<holycow> drspi1, unfortunately your windows xp licence tells you how you can or cannot use them
<Choubaka> Hm
<Ironfrost> there are loads of ways to implement that without using specific copyrighted code
<Choubaka> I wonder if such a licence is legally enforceable...
<holycow> drspi1, you may have some extra 'fair use' rights and such under your countries copyright laws tho
<Ironfrost> but inventing the thing still involved a hell of a lot of work
<drspi1> holycow: right -- I don't give a damn... I live in a 'free' coutry - I paid for them and I WILL use them how and when I please... period
<holycow> but you should do your research and not make assumptions
<drspi1> holycow: ;)
<Choubaka> drspi1: doesn't work that way. ;)
<dr_willis> drspi1,  plese stand by - the  EULA cops will be there soon.
<Choubaka> you're a licensee.
<drspi1> Then my country is not free
<Ironfrost> no country is totally free
<Ironfrost> which is a good thing
<AstralJava> Well, usually no amount of prior research gives you a clue of what stands in court and what not.
<holycow> Ironfrost, well imho, patenting ideas and software just shouldn't be done because it's all based on the work of others before you
<Choubaka> you don't own shit. you don't even have any rights in relation to the software.
<drspi1> Then Democracy in the US can suck my dick
<holycow> actually thats kinda wrong
<Choubaka> you're just allowed to use it.
* dr_willis buys an oil-derreck and makes the country of "Freedonia"
<dr_willis> Oh wait - that name is (C)
<dr_willis> :(
<Ironfrost> holycow - that's true with everything
<holycow> patenting software is done almost purely on work done by others
<drspi1> oops -- language... gettin bad about that these days --
<holycow> its true with math to a certain extent
<pixil9> That's why you just pirate everything Choubaka
<GammaRay> Ironfrost: it's very hard to use copyright code from closed source software
<drspi1> sorry guys
<Choubaka> pixil9: nah.
<AstralJava> Basically it's just about how twisted your court is --> how bribed the judges are. But that's spreading the Ubuntu thread quite wide, so I'm just gonna drop it now. :)
<Choubaka> That's why you use Free software.
<Ironfrost> inventing anything is always mainly about other people's work
<drspi1> GammaRay: right -- and the fact that someone has made it useable in it's copyrighted state is awesome!
<Ironfrost> 'standing on the shoulders of giants' etc
<holycow> but patneting algorithms is morallly wrong, and was banned in the states for a long time for that reason ... society should not be held captive to monopolies on ideas ... and algorythm is an idea
<neighborlee> dr_willis, k my bad..not yellowdog but its turbolinux that ships that kewl video player...its the same one I got with my XP system on CD..called: PowerDVD
<holycow> Ironfrost, *nod*
<cao30> has anyone gotten the XRANDR extension to work with an ATI card in Hoary?
<pixil9> powerdvd runs on *nix?
<neighborlee> yes
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  now the Next question is.. is it a native linux app. or is it just useing Wine. :P
<Choubaka> pixil9: if you pirate windows software, you're pro windows. :)
<Choubaka> and thus helping microsoft.
<holycow> patents however aren't about just 'uniqueness' of the thing that is patented
<Justin> I think they call it LinDVD
<holycow> patents are about balancing the needs of society against the need for society to reward risk, patenting ideas is just not something that i think is good for society
<DaBlade> hello
<holycow> patenting an implementation of an idea, well then thats a whole other thing
<DaBlade> I just installed kununtu, but I got a problem
<Justin> oh nm, lindvd is from the other company, neither is actually sold to end users
<drspi1> holycow: I agree
<holycow> like what if you patented 2+2?
<cao30> "LinDVD, InterVideo's Linux software DVD player, is currently available only to manufacturers for evaluation and integration"
<GammaRay> drspi1: "copyrighted state? no they just don't make the copyrighted code itself public. Can you copyright a book noone can ever open? How do you prove copyright infringement?
<DaBlade> I don't know my root password. I didn't see it in the configuration in the installer
<drspi1> holycow: I'm sure m$ has that covered
<AstralJava> holycow: Others use 1+3
<DaBlade> can someone help me?
<holycow> drspi1, maybe ;)
<cao30> DaBlade: you don't need it :-P
<Nalioth> DaBlade, there is no root pwd
<holycow> AstralJava, lol
<DaBlade> ...
<DaBlade> So I'm running as root now?
<dr_willis> DaBlade,  its the same as the users password..
<Kerr> from a Ubuntu perspective,  What is the difference between Debian and Ubuntu ?
<cao30> DaBlade: no you're logged as a current user
<Choubaka> DaBlade: tip: sudo
<Nalioth> DaBlade, yes all power functions are run thru "sudo"
<cao30> DaBlade: to do special stuff, you just go 'sudo <...>'
<drspi1> DaBlade: sudo -s will give you a root prompt
<DaBlade> but su doesn't work
<GammaRay> drspi1: actually all work is already copyrighted when it created.. it more about proof you created it these days.
<cao30> DaBlade: and write you own passwd
<Nalioth> DaBlade, http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<DaBlade> ok... lol
<holycow> cao30, its only available to system integrators?
<drspi1> DaBlade: you have to use YOUR password
<holycow> man linspire sucks on so many levels
<drspi1> DaBlade: $ man sudo    // will give you TONS of info
<Nalioth> Kerr......light years
<DaBlade> how do I make my own root pw?
<drspi1> GammaRay: right
<neighborlee> dr_willis, honestly not sure as the site doens't say
<dr_willis> DaBlade,  if you want to enable the logging in of root., and 'su -'  you can use 'sudo passwd' to set up roots password
<Ironfrost> DaBlade - your user password is already your root password
<Ironfrost> there's no such thing as logging in as root
<dr_willis> neighborlee,  ive seen a few apps that  have pulled that 'fast' one.
<DaBlade> Well I've gotten used to using my own root password in Fedora
<DaBlade> and habits are hard to break
<dr_willis> DaBlade,  :P thats one of the first things I change.
<Kerr> Nalioth: I mean, i'm currently using Debian sarge. What advantages does Ubuntu hold?
<spunout> OK, so, unfortunately, I need to install windows on /hda1 , and I have ubuntu on /sda1 , and windows will wipe out my bootloader.  How do i prepare?
<spunout> Kerr, for me, stuff works better in ubuntu, drivers and integration
<spunout> printing works easily out of the box, even network printing...
<holycow> Kerr, basically its just debian unstable, with a bit of polish applied so stuff works
<holycow> 2000 packages are officially supported so you can actually buy support for it
<spunout> if you can make debian work smoothly, then it's probably working well for you
<holycow> basically its meant for desktop use, if you want servers use debian
<holycow> and what spunout said i agree with
<osh> If I have the live-cd, is there a smooth way to install onto the HD from that?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. that NERO-Linux version dosent have a dvd player. :(
<drspi1> Food for thought: the amount of information that is being shared today has increased exponetially over the last hundreds of years -- the most noticeable being in the last 50 years -- in contrast, there have been similar trends of information being closed off -- the most noticeable being in the last 50 years.
<drspi1> LOL
<holycow> for desktop workload, lots of little things are taken care of so you don't haveto do it for your self
<holycow> althought gnome2.10 has gone a long way to make things 'just' work as well
<drspi1> "...last hundreds of years..."
<dr_willis> Now a days - it seems people rant and rave about 'little trivial' things in linux. :P    "my icon is ugly... ect' :P
<holycow> drspi1, exponential growth of information is a little overstated imho
<tosti> hello :)
<dr_willis> I rember when just getting a CDRW working was a kernel-recompile and a days worth of reading! Ya Spoiled Youngens!
<Nalioth> Kerr, i find ubuntu to be on the "debian beyond unstable" in some aspects
<drspi1> holycow: if you want servers run BSD -- exponential growth in information sharing
<neighborlee> dr_willis, heh yeah
<Choubaka> dr_willis: hey, linux is supposed to be perfect.
<GammaRay> if you want servers run _______!
<Reblended> anyone having problems with the net? its really slow here...
<drspi1> Reblended: where's here?
<Justin> depends what you consider slow
* tiocaiman is away (en la u) [L:off|P:off] 
<Reblended> drspi1, seattle
<Kerr>  my main gribe with debian, is that getting usb devices to work is like pulling teeth. In sarge, at least. I've a cd writer that simply won't work, and a webcam; too. Would they be any more likley to function under ubuntu ?
<neighborlee> does anyone know how to get gimp printing to work?..I click 'print' but the printer never gets anything ..and my printer is indeed showing up as selected model...???
<antonio_> Reblended: http://www.internettrafficreport.com/main.htm
<Mace68> can someone recommend a good cd/dvd burning program for gnome?
<warty> can you burn the ubuntu isos onto a dvd?
<kimo> Mace68, k3b :) lol
<Nalioth> kerr, i have heard good things about ubuntus ability to play well with others
<Ocid> Mace68: gnomebaker
<Nalioth> kerr, i run a PPC ubuntu thang, and can't answer your ??s directly
<Mace68> i like K3B but it looks funnt in my gnome environment
<dr_willis> "Plays well with others"  "Runs with Sissors"   :P
<Mace68> funnt=funny
<warty> i can't find any blank disks, can i burn an iso onto a dvd?
<kimo> Mace68, xcdroast
<Ironfrost> Mace68 - Graveman
<tosti> a have a question: my soundcard doesnt work well...
<Mace68> I'll check these out, thanks everyone :)
<tosti> when i try to launch mpg123 it says: "Can't open libao driver with device /dev/audio (is device in use?)"
<Gir__> tosti, Try: lsof | grep -i /dev/audio
<Nalioth> warty, burn it onto anything you like, it will all read and waste 4.0+gb
<osh> Can I install ubuntu from a livecd or do I need the install-cd?
<spunout> OK, so running ubuntuAMD64, and will need to zap my bootloader to install another os, then restore it.  How?
<spunout> Live CD's don't seem to work on this motherboard.
<spunout> I need a bootable floppy image with grub or lilo, right?
<spunout> tomsrtbt doesn't have grub, could I boot off of it, then have grub on a different floppy?
<drspi1> Reblended: There was a redback outage for a little while in northern CA last night... maybe you're stuck in the offshoot
<spunout> osh, you need the install-cd
<ubuntu----> hi everyone i have a newbie question
<Nalioth> osh, you need the install cd
<Delph> spunout: if you can't boot off a CD, nothing stops you booting off a floppy then sticking the CD in the drive.
<drspi1> Reblended: but perhaps it didn't affect you at all --
<osh> Argh!
<Ironfrost> spunout - did you look in the bios settings?
<Ironfrost> I don't know any modern ones that won't boot from CD
<Ironfrost> but for some that's not the default behaviour
<kdunn__> Hi!  I'm trying to get RealPlayer 10 working on my ubuntu box, and while it installed properly, it only plays audio, even with streaming video.  There's no error -- it just makes a black box.  Any ideas?
<ubuntu----> i run the live cd, everything is fine, i am using ubuntu live cd now, but, how to install ubuntu to my hard disk?
<DrSpin> YAY!
<DrSpin> finally
<spunout> Ironfrost, what for?  The liveCD's don't work becasue of a motherboard incompatability, this is a n-force or g-force 4 that needs the forcedeth module loaded into the kernel
<jkka> kdunn__: you know that you dont need realplayer to watch realmedia vids?
<osh> ubuntu----: Apparently you need the install cd too.
<Ironfrost> spunout - ah, I thought you meant it wouldn't boot from CD (?)
<kdunn__> jkka: What should I use instead.  I was just looking for the simplest option :)
<spunout> ubuntu---- turn off the computer, remove the live cd, and install the install cd
<jkka> I use totem/xine for all my video needs
<jkka> its all about the codecs
<spunout> do I simply need the file grub-install to install grub?
<jkka> follow the ubuntu unofficial starter guide
<ubuntu----> oh, so i should download an install cd, live cd doesnt work for install
<spunout> oh wait, boot off of tomsrtbt, chroot to /dev/sda1 , then run grub-install...
<kdunn__> jkka: I will look at that.  Thanks!
<spunout> hope tomsrtbt has chroot.
<Nalioth> ubuntu----, you need the install cd
<ubuntu----> alright, thank you everyone i love you all :)
<spunout> Ok, well I answered my own question, thanks y'all , the tomsrtbt and chroot will do it.
<ricardomayer> Hi, I'm quite a newbie and I have problems adding a repository to my  /etc/apt/sources.list  file (it's CRAN , the website for the 'R' statistical project). R-FAQ says I should add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list : "deb http://cran.R-project.org/bin/linux/debian stable"  .... I did it, but later I got the error message: E: Malformed line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ricardomayer> E: The list of sources could not be read.  ................... WHAT'S WRONG?
<buulian> try taking out the space in the line
<buulian> in the url
<ricardomayer> thanks, I'll try that
<buulian> no prob
<Ironfrost> is that really the answer?
<Ironfrost> my sources.list has plenty of entries with spaces in
<buulian> could be
<buulian> urls don't work with spaces in them
<two> hola
<Ironfrost> buulian - it's not just a URL
<buulian> yeah, i just found that
<Ironfrost> for example, the first entry in mine is deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<buulian> yeah
<buulian> its the url though
<buulian> that doesn't exist
<buulian> i just tried it
<dr_willis> http://cran.R-project.org/bin/linux/debian     - seems Odd to have a /bin/ in there
<bramme> guys, one simple question: i'll have to reinstall debian, but i am thinking about taking ubuntu... what's the difference ?
<buulian> ricardomayer: what distro are you using
<holycow> anyone here use ubuntu/debian/gnome for their workstation at their job?
<ricardomayer> oh .... maybe it's upper case R whta's wrong
<ricardomayer> Hoary 5.4
<spiral> ho
<spiral> hi sorry
<buulian> ok
<holycow> i'm finding that the more i use it and the more profficient i become that i am far more productive than i ever was on windows
<Sunneh> People: What's the default root password?
<buulian> ricardomayer
<spiral> ricardomayer: 5.04
<holycow> its really amazing
<buulian> try this url
<buulian> http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/debian/stable/
<ricardomayer> yup :)
<spiral> Sunneh: no root... use sudo
<ricardomayer> ok
<Sunneh> i need to change the root password
<Sunneh> i forgot how to do it last time.
<ricardomayer> buulian: i tried that url and doesnt work either
<buulian> hmm
<buulian> strange
<alex> 44t
<Determinist> how do i know which services are running on an ubuntu system? ie. httpd , sshd etc ?
<draek> The whole root thing in Ubuntu is weird to say the least...
<spiral> Sunneh: sudo passwd root... But you don't need it normally
<buulian> did you add the "stable" on the end?
<Sunneh> thanks spiral
<ricardomayer> deb http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/debian stable      <-  that's the line I have now in source.list
<Sunneh> :)
<spiral> Determinist: by default, non... But you can nmap your host if you want
<martinhj> Determinist: System monitor or terminal -> $ ps aux
<Determinist> thanks
<Ocid> Sunneh: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<draek> Ubuntu needs a Services UI for starting/stopping and adding/removing from the list of all runlevels (like fedora core)
<Janux> how do I load a program as daemon? is it ./gdesklets &    ?
<martinhj> Determinist: and if you mean network services you can use terminal -> netsat
<buulian> ricardomayer: http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/debian/stable/ stable
<synd> hey, how do i restart ALSA
<buulian> it might twork
<meu> ol
<synd> my sound is messing up
<martinhj> spiral: try man netstat
<Determinist> martinhj, well , i've just moved from the fedora core to 5.04 today , i'm used to having "services --status-all" , no equivalent thing here?
<ricardomayer> buulian: no 'deb' before the url?
<spiral> martinhj: I know netstat, you might me adressing Determinist
<meu> is there someone who knows wath's going on with xmms on the last distribution of Ubuntu?
<spiral> Determinist: see netstat
<Ironfrost> meu - why, what's wrong with it?
<nydust> do any use the zope and plone install form apt-get?
<buulian> sorry
<buulian> yes
<Janux> hi I want to run a program in the background, do I put "&" at the end of my command?
<buulian> deb http://cran.r-project.org/bin/linux/debian/stable/ stable
<kimo> Janux, lol yeah
<buulian> multitasking,
<Janux> kimo, just that?
<dr_willis> Bash 101 :P
<Blissex> Janux: or prefix it with 'nohup' depending which effect you want to achieve.
<kimo> Janux, yep!
<martinhj> Determinist: no, not that I'm aware of
<kimo> Janux, yeah I think u mean nohup as well!
<Janux> Blissex, nohump? what's that?
<kimo> Janux, nohup longapp &
<dr_willis> Thats what you tell the dog!
<kdunn__> jkka: How about mplayer.  Will the mplayer plugin work with embedded realmedia/wmv on news sites and such?
<Blissex> Janux: 'man nohup'
<dr_willis> kdunn__,  works good for me :P
<kimo> Janux, app continues to work if u log out
<Determinist> martinhj, so no way to administering the services the system runs without having to edit 200 conf files?
<Janux> Blissex, ic ....
<kdunn__> dr_willis: Good, good.  I'll try that route then.
<martinhj> Determinist: probably not:-) you could try some other solutions though
<Determinist> martinhj, such as?
<Janux> another question, if I want to run gdesklets as daemon once start x is loaded, how do I do that?
<ricardomayer> buulian: nope :( ..... this command is what I run after changing the source.list     sudo apt-get install r-base r-recommended         and I keep getting the same error
<buulian> that's really gay
<dr_willis> ricardomayer,  you did do an apt-get update  after changeing the sources?
<martinhj> Determinist: can't remember right now, but google is our oracle
<mschiff> How can I configure fonts for gtk 1.4 apps?
<nubbe> will there be any more updates for hoary except security?
<ricardomayer> dr_willis:  oooops.... I see , the equivalent to reload in Synaptic, right? Nope, let me do that.
<martinhj> martinhj: use debian as a keyword, instead of ubuntu
<holycow> nubbe, probably not
<nubbe> I just read http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<dr_willis> ricardomayer,  yep - identical
<martinhj> Determinist: try to use debian as a keyword, instead of ubuntu
<nubbe> so that could be a good idea?
<holycow> unless a security leak warrants a whole set of updates that could be called an upgrade
<buulian> alright, i'm working on it
<Determinist> martinhj, erm alright :) any real difference between .deb and .rpm tho? i know apt-get is what debian uses instead of yum or the many rpm handlers on redhat based systems
<holycow> ubuntu is released every 6 months, why is there a need for backports?
<synd> how do i disable ALSA?
<nubbe> holycow, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ could bve a good idea? or is it not
<Janux> another question, if I want to run gdesklets as daemon once start x is loaded, how do I do that?
<ricardomayer> dr_willis:   sudo apt-get update
<ricardomayer> E: Malformed line 31 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<nubbe> well FF 1.03 for example
<holycow> Determinist, not much, but are basically zip files
<holycow> Determinist, its the packaging systems surrounding them that do the important magic
<holycow> nubbe, well someone obviously needs it, i don't get it my self
<Determinist> holycow, of that , i am aware , i meant the rpm/deb databases and dependency handlers
<nubbe> holycow, there must be ashitload of good stuff deved in those 6 mponths?
<Ironfrost> ubuntu is released every 6 months, why is there a need for backports?  <--  if someone is running a server or suchlike with it and doesn't want downtime while they upgrade to hoary?
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<martinhj> Determinist: try to use aptitude or synaptic, and maybe from there try apt-*
<drcodedd2> again
<martinhj> just a tips
<drcodedd2> I seccesfuly load my tape
<holycow> Determinist, ah, basically rpm is not as comprehensive as dpkg from what i know, and rpm flavourse have spun off such as sue and mandrake basically diluting the rpm pool and making it hard for them to do dependency checking thoroughly
<Determinist> martinhj, aptitude ~= yum?
<holycow> Determinist, there is no reason why rpm could not be as strong as dpkg, it jsut isn't
<martinhj> Determinist: try it in terminal.. never tried yum:-) but it's an frontend for apt
<martinhj> realy easy to use
<neighborlee> anyone know why icons dont usually show up on menus from adding a app/game from synaptic ?
* Determinist nods
<Determinist> you guys are very helpful , thank you :)
<GarySaved> I am setting up my repositories.  Should I have 'universe multiverse' in my Security Updates?
<Janux> if I want to run gdesklets as daemon once start x is loaded, how do I do that?
<kimo> Janux, using kde ?
<Janux> kimo, gnome
<Mace68> do I need anything besides gcc to be able to compile kernel modules? (i.e. vmware)
<ricardomayer> still doesn't work...
<neighborlee> GarySaved, someone feel free to correct me but I dont think there are security updates for those respositories....
<GarySaved> O.K.  I saw the names did not expand when I added them, so I guess not.
<fitheach> evening all
<fitheach> How to do deal with bugs in multiverse packages? Are there ubuntu maintainers if them? Or do I immediately address the authors from debian?
<kimo> Janux, sorry dunno
<Determinist> erm , the ubuntu devs are really into python , arent they? lol
<Janux> kimo, okay...thanks
<fitheach> Determinist, seems so and it makes Ubuntu so charming :)
<Janux> does anyone know if there is a shortcut key for Ubuntu Gnome console?
<Determinist> Janux, should check the keyboard shortcuts under the prefs menu
<ricardomayer> fixed! the FAQ said "deb http://cran.R-project.org/bin/linux/debian stable"    but I tried this instead and worked just fine: "deb http://cran.R-project.org/bin/linux/debian/stable ./"   :)
<Janux> Determinist, thanks
<ricardomayer> (well, lower case r)
<richard> bonjour
<GarySaved> Does anyone know if Breezy has stablized, yet?
<Determinist> ok , so how does one get php easy around here? apt-get install php4 or php just didnt find anything and synaptic didnt either
<fitheach> Determinist, how about installing libapache2-mod-php4?
<tritium> GarySaved, Breezy won't be declared stable until October
<fitheach> this should do it, Determinist.
<fitheach> and also tried apt-get install php4 on my testmachine. It also worked fine....
<ern1e> what do i have to do in order to get anjuta to let my main be a void function?
<osh> Improvement hint for the livecd maintainer. I downloaded the livecd and booted from that. Then I found out that I need the installcd to install from so I tried downloading that, just to find out that availible space in "Home" is 550MiBi. That's slightly less than what's needed to download an iso and burn it.
<dpro\> hey there
<dpro\> i've got this little problem..
<Sunneh> should this work?: mount /dev/hda3 /media/documents
<dpro\> how can i make the module snd_atiixp_modem not load at startup?
<ern1e> Sunneh - do the paths exist?
<dpro\> Sunneh, yeah, if the mountpoint is created
<resiak> dpro\: echo snd_atiixp_modem >> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<dpro\> resiak, thank you :)
<Sunneh> it says that the mount point does not exist, yet it does
<fitheach> Sunneh, if the device exists, the partion too and the directory also... sure.
<fitheach> dpro\, put it in /etc/modules and that's it?
<Sunneh> had to mkdir first :)
<queuetue> How do I rerun Xorg congiuration? dpkg ...
<Sunneh> how would i make it come up on "Computer" ?
<tosti> jest ktos z polski? :D
<doza> jest
<osh> tosti: No. If that was a question if I speak polish.
<tosti> :)
<tosti> i was just curious :D
<dpro\> well i do speak it, but i really cant write it well
<GarySaved> If I install the menu editor from the guide, how do I get icons for the programs?
<tosti> how can I change console keymap & font?
<Reblended> all this talk of "enterprise" does this referr to big business or small business, or just business in general?
<wwalker> what is the ubuntu cd burning app?  I can't find it to install
<queuetue> wwalker, cdrecord
<Xappe> try gnomebaker
<GarySaved> Right now I just get an ugly window-looking icon.
<wwalker> queuetue is there a gui on top of it.  I'm a command line person, but the command line for cdrecord is one ogf the few apps I use a gui for
<ups> wwalker, try gnomebaker
<queuetue> wwalker, I wouldn't know.  cdrecord is so simple...
<wwalker> Xappe gnome-baker and gnomebaker are not found in ubuntu  (apt-get install gnomebaker)
<Xappe> wwalker: enable universe
<Sunneh> Anyone?
<wwalker> s/ubuntu/ubuntu repositoruies/
<Determinist> fitheach, pardon sir , but i have not been able to locate libapache2-mod-php4
<fitheach> Determinist, what does synaptic provide, when you search for php?
<Reblend3d> wwalker how about arson?
<Sunneh> anyone know how to make a mounted drive show up in "Computer"???????????/
<wwalker> Xappe I'm brand new to debian.  In what program should I "enable universe"?  I usually carefully add repositories (security is my primary skill, enable universe is a foreign concept, but this machien isn't running anything important and is isolated)
<Determinist> fitheach, nothing , empty search , no packages found
<fitheach> Hm... Determinist, wait a minute I check on my system. may be I had to configure something for it.
<dalbjerg> hello, i have always use lilo, som bootmanager. But Ubuntu use Grub. How do i update my bootmanager when i have made changes to the menu.lst file ?
<Determinist> fitheach, alright , thanks
<kkathman> wwalker: take a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sunneh> anyone know how to make a mounted drive show up in "Computer"???????????/
<kkathman> wwalker: there should be entries there already, you just have to remove the comments.
<Sunneh> anyone know how to make a mounted drive show up in "Computer"???????????/
<scizzo> Sunneh: we saw the question the first time you asked
<Sunneh> Just making sure.
<wwalker> kkathman see it, done.   I was trying to stick with the supported ubuntu stuff to see if the distro was usable for corporate deployment.  not yet....
<markuman> is chown only for files or for folders too?
<Xappe> Sunneh: mount it in /media and use the "user" option in fstab...
<Sunneh> Xappe: I'm new. How would i do the latter part?
<Delph> wwalker: just make your own repository for inside the company: you can then pick and choose from the other packages available, and vet them as they come in.
<kkathman> wwalker: I take stuff from universe all the time, it just means that most of that stuff is supported, but just outside the realm of ubuntu peeps
<Xappe> Sunneh: for the name of the mount to be correct you may have to do a /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart after each gnome login
<aimaz> markuman, it is for folders too
<fitheach> Determinist, well on my system (Hoary) it is located in section "Internet" in synaptic. I am using vanilla Ubuntu Hoary and just added restricted. But it ought to be available on your system.
<markuman> aimaz, can you say me how?
<sudean> i finally was able to load utuntu after 150 tries. Now my web browser is not working.
<fitheach> Determinist, what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<markuman> tell me... :-/
<Sunneh> Xappe: Yeah, as I said I'm new - that didn't mean anything to me. Sorry.
<aimaz> markuman, hang on I'll find a guide for you
<wwalker> Delph, the point is to get paid support and leave me out of 99% of everything.  Today though I need my notebooks CD burner to work :)
<aimaz> markuman, http://www.tldp.org/linuxfocus/English/January1999/article77.html read this, it should tell you everything you need to know
<sudean> i also can't get into ubuntu update manager. what is the password?
<Delph> wwalker: hah =:)
<markuman> ok thx
<jonix> Sunneh: what kind of drive do you want to mount?
<Delph> sudean: it's your password.
<Determinist> fitheach, havent had a look at it yet , brb tho , i'll check
<fitheach> kk
<internet2_> plz, really need help, i cannot have my ubuntu X working, after the install if fail start x
<sudean> i tried my password. it doesn't work
<internet2_> what should i look?
<Delph> haha =:)
<DrSpin> WTF is up with archspace.org ??
<DrSpin> LOL
<sudean> why are there so many security features on this operating system
<Janux> does anyone know which MP3 player support UTF-8? because the MP3 players that come with Ubuntu can't show my language
<sudean> i thought it is suppose to be user friendly
<Reblend3d> sudean, what do you mean security features?
<jonix> Sunneh: is it a removable medium or a hard disk?
<sudean> another good question. my computer can't play mp3, wma, etc.
<Determinist> fitheach, no internet section under synaptic here
<jinx> dpkg-reconfigure locales -> is it the way you change the default system charset?
<sudean> i try to get into my programs to delete some and it requires a password
<fitheach> Determinist, strange...
<sudean> i also try to update my time and date and it also requires a password.
<fitheach> Determinist, can you paste me your sources.list in a query? there must be something wrong with it...
<sudean> which doesn't work
<kkathman> sudean should be the one you used when you installed
<Determinist> fitheach, http://rafb.net/paste/results/RlAoub60.html
<internet2_> plzzz
<sudean> tired sudean as password. does't work
<djm62> :)
<fitheach> Determinist, guess I found it... moment please. :)
<internet2_> where are these stupid log
<Determinist> k :)
<kkathman> was that the password you use when you installed, or the name?
<|QuaD-> anyone here using freenet6?
<GarySaved> What is the difference between Azureus, and the Gnome BitTorrent that comes with Ubuntu?
<sudean> why is my firefox browser stalling. it's not loading up. I tried to download explorer and the executable file would not open
<thundrcleeze> internet explorer?
<sudean> nothing seems to work on this operating system
<fitheach> Determinist, okay.. here we go. Comment out the line with the Ubuntu CD. Just put an # in front of it. Then insert "deb http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted" into it. do apt-get update and then apt-get install php4 ... this should do it.
<Janux> does anyone know which MP3 player support UTF-8? because the MP3 players that come with Ubuntu can't show my language
<djm62> :)
<jinx> dpkg-reconfigure locales -> is it the way you change the default system charset?
<sudean> i thought this is suppose to be tech support
<djm62> sudean: this is all volunteers ;)
<fitheach> Determinist, background is... php4 is part of Ubuntu in general, but not on the cd. And synaptic browses your local "database".
<kkathman> sudean: I think you made a few errors in installation, you will need to make sure you have a working logon name and password, because in ubuntu there is no root...you use the command "sudo" with a password
<jinx> sudean
<jinx> you downloaded explorer?
<Determinist> fitheach, i see
<djm62> sudean: and internet explorer doesn't work on windows, never mind ubuntu :)
<jinx> which explorer?
<synd> djm62: haha.
<kkathman> sudean:  And I have ubuntu running fine on 3 computers so, it IS a good OS :)
<jinx> ir sure is
<jinx> it
* djm62 has spent a long time making things work with IE
<sudean> i did have a problem loading ubuntu
<synd> fuck IE.. hell fuck XP for that matter.
<kkathman> djm62: give it up man, its a lost cause :)
<sudean> It froze during the installation all night. I must have partitioned and formated my hardrive over 150 times
<kkathman> XP = Xtra Pain
<djm62> 0_0
<joe|code> sweet I found my Neuromancer audiobook.
<djm62> sudean: where are you at now?
<synd> xp = xtremely POINTLESS
* djm62 wouldn't mind getting that on mp3
<sudean> in front of my computer. what do you mean
<GarySaved> djm62, You can not run any M$ programs from any Linux.
<kkathman> sudean: are you on a dual system or is that box dedicated to linux?
<fitheach> Determinist, did it work for you?
<sudean> dedicated to linux
<scizzo> sudean: just so you know....firefox _is_ a better browser
<djm62> sudean: I meant, what exactly isn't working, what do you do before it fails to work, so we know how to help you ;)
<synd> scizzo: of course
<kkathman> sudean: then when you install, you should just take the defaults on the partitioning and let the install do it for you
<sudean> i believe you . i just can't get firefox to load up. it stalls
<scizzo> sudean: what does the terminal tell you when you start it from there?
<djm62> GarySaved: wine, mate, but even wine doesn't debug microsoft code ;)
<Determinist> fitheach, still playing with it , one moment please
<Thorrn4> does anyone kno how to d/l Pygames through Apt-get?
<sudean> tries every boot combination offered last night.
<scizzo> sudean: the profile might be broken
<fitheach> Determinist, no need to hurry. I was just curious. :)
<dpro\> ohh a question more... if i want to load a module at startup, which file should i edit then?
<joe|code> It stalled for me also when I linked the java plugins to it. I linked the wrong plugin and Firefox would no longer start.
<scizzo> sudean: might be another firefox process running also
<joe|code> So I linked the proper plugin and tada! all better.
<djm62> joe|code: did you remove the link?
<joe|code> yes
<Determinist> fitheach, yes sir , it did work , thank you very much :)
<sudean> the profiles probably is broken. I can't seem to get a clean install. despite over 150 tries
<fitheach> Determinist, fine. I am pleased I could help you.
<Determinist> :)
<scizzo> sudean: but the install is not the same thing as starting firefox
<djm62> sudean: you should have hit IRC sooner and saved a few of those tries
<sudean> no other firefox process is running
<scizzo> sudean: ok...so what exactly is the problem...booting or starting firefox?
<sudean> could not get my computer running to do that
<djm62> sudean: can you open up a terminal? (right-click on the desktop)
<Determinist> clear
<sudean> terminal opened
<Thorrn4> does anyone kno how to, in Linux, d/l Pygames through Apt-get?
<djm62> sudean: can you type "mozilla-firefox" and press enter/return
<aeho> Does anybody here have experience of using openGogear
<kkathman> Thorrn4: have you verified its in your repositories with apt-cache search Pygames ?
<djm62> sudean: and the terminal should give some clues as to what's going wrong
<dpro\> if i want to load a module at startup, which file should i edit then?
<sudean> nothing is happening
<dpro\> pwease answer my question
<GammaRay> dpro\: assuming kernel modules, put it's name in /etc/modules
<Thorrn4> kkathman, it does not do anything
<fitheach> dpro\, as I said before. add it to /etc/modules
<djm62> sudean: can you now type "pkill mozilla-firefox"
<kkathman> Thorrn4: Then you probably need to find where Pygames is...Its not in any of the ubuntu repos cuz I just checked
<dpro\> fitheach, ehh ok
<Thorrn4> I found it "apt-get install python2.4-pygame"
<tanek> whats the unmask command for vfat? i have rw,user,unmask=000 :S
<djm62> if only there was a secure way to use remote desktop for help... :-/
<sudean> done
<Thorrn4> thanx for ur time kkathman sorry
<djm62> sudean: now try mozilla-firefox again
<smott> is there any special reason why ubuntu can't see files that were burned in windows as 'hidden' on a DVD-R?
<kkathman> Thorrn4: np good luck
<catfox> hey guys
<drcodedd2> How I can format new driver ?
<drcodedd2> How I can format new drive ?
<sudean> done
<aeho> I have problem with opengogear, it says: "find: ./gogear_add: No such file or directory"
<djm62> smott: have you tried "show hidden" in view (IIRC)?
<catfox> i've just bought a wireless bridge, so i can use my laptops' wireless cards, which mode do i set the router in? Ad-hoc or infrastructure?
<sudean> firefox is still stalling upon startup
<djm62> catfox: infrastructure
<djm62> sudean: are there no messages appearing in the terminal?
<sudean> none
<Mace68> is there a howto or something on compiling a custom kernel for ubuntu? I want to change my processor type from i686 tp pentium 4. I managed to get make menuconfig working but when I go to make the kernel it errors out:
<catfox> djm62, cheers. i've tried that mode, but when i scan for wireless ap's, the device doesn't show up
<Mace68> root@drifter:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686-smp # make
<smott> djm62: not even ls can see the files, so i don't think it has anything to do with gnome
<Mace68>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
<Mace68> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<Mace68> make: *** [init]  Error 2
<Mace68> root@drifter:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.10-5-686-smp #
<catfox> djm62, it only gets listed in ad-hoc mode, but then i can't connect to it
<tanek> what boot option to unmask vfat? unmask= something :S :P forgetful
<djm62> catfox: it probably isn't broadcasting ESSID...can you enter it manually?
<catfox> djm62, on the devices web interface?
<Xappe> tanek, do you mean umask?
<drcodedd2> how can I format etx3 /dev/hdb?
<GammaRay> tanek: try fmask=111,dmask=000
<djm62> catfox: there'll probably be a default one set, you'll be able to change it through the web interface, and the one on your computer has to match it
<djm62> sudean:
<GammaRay> tanek: similar but better than umask
<djm62> d'oh!
* djm62 did badly
<tanek> GammaRay: thx
<catfox> djm62, i've got the SSID set to linux-nwrk, in infrastructure mode. does that sound right?
<thomasg> da bin ich wieder ;)
<djm62> catfox: sounds fine
<catfox> djm62, hmmm, still not showing up in a iwlist eth1 sd
<catfox> djm62, hmmm, still not showing up in a iwlist eth1 scan *
<spawn> anyone know any really good webhosts?
<djm62> catfox: iwconfig eth1 essid linux-nwrk
<Delph> spawn: meee
<Delph> lol; was joking.
<spawn> lol
<spawn> ...meh
<Mace68> has anybody recompiled their ubuntu kernel?
<Delph> next line was "give me all your money, and i'll give you horrible tech support over email"
<spawn> lol
<Delph> that and you probably don't want a host in the UK.
<Thorrn4> Can someone please tell me the Apt-get for gDesklets or a site that will name the Apt-get codes
<spawn> lol
<djm62> biggest data server in the world, london
<Delph> djm62: with the best powersupplies in the world >.<
<hendershot> i built E17 from CVS on up to date UBUNTU,
<djm62> ?!?!?/?oblique?
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: gdesklets is in universe
<Thorrn4> ??? what does that mean?
<Zdra> hi ! i'm trying to setup a package repository but apt-get check package's signature .... where is the option to desactivate that ?
<m1chael> if i wanted to replace a string using a regexp replace... on every single file in a particular dir... how would i do it? sed '/replacement/string/g' *
<Delph> m1chael: that would output them to stdout.
<hendershot> i cannot build engrave and part of the EFL for E17 and it is a UBUNTU thing
<hendershot> can anyone help?
<m1chael> i know, thats why i haven't written it yet
<Delph> m1chael: you need to redirect them to a file; or use perl and the 'work in place' option, or something.
<m1chael> ohh
<hendershot> i get an error, edevelop felt perhaps it is byacc not installed or bison but i have all that
<hendershot> so i am stumped? has anyone ran into this before?
<Delph> for file in `ls *.txt`; do sed ... $file > $file.new; done ... then check that all the .new files are how you want them, then mmv all the .new's to the originals.
<topyli> hendershot: the question is: who can help with getting e17 ready? there are hungry E lovers around :)
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: that means you should check /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure you have a line like this "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse"
<NigelS> I see the both openoffice 2 and the 1.1 are avail from the hoary repos - would anyone recommend oo 2 particularly over 1.1, ? much of an advantage?
* djm62 hopes that catfox has disappeared in a good way
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: you probably do minus the universe and multiverse lines
<Delph> djm62: catfox?
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: words (not lines)
<Thorrn4> I added new lines to the source list
<kkathman> Thorrn4: apt-get instal gdesklets
<djm62> the guy with the wireless trouble
<hendershot> topyli, i built e17 and all the programs except the ones that depend on engrave in libs
<kkathman> Thorrn4: oops install
<catfox> djm62, stillo here, but not connected to my bridge
<hendershot> you can succesfully build from CVS, topyli, it is the last lib engrave that doesn't build
<hendershot> i posted the config.log if someone wants to look at it
<kkathman> Thorrn4: to find those things, just do an apt-cache search <pkg name>
<topyli> hendershot: there's even an e17 on ubuntu howto around. i don't have a link but i've seen it :)
<topyli> hendershot: not that i've tried it. you know more than i do
<Thorrn4> apt-cache, oh ok
<topyli> Thorrn4: after apt-get update of course
<SoNiCintuitION> what is the terminal command to modify file attributes? :-/
<topyli> chmod
<Xappe> chmod
<SoNiCintuitION> Thank you
<Thorrn4> where do I go to run the program?
<cikilin> i have two ide one with ubuntu and another with xp(3 partitions 2 fat and one ntfs) and i cant mount the xp one to see it so please help me if anybody want to
<jinx> dpkg-reconfigure locales -> is it the way you change the default system charset? how to check if the new charset is set?
<topyli> Thorrn4: which one? you don't go anywhere, you just run it, the command should be in your path
<GammaRay> lets not forget cggrp,chown and setfacl
<GammaRay>  chgrp rather
<fitheach> n8
<kkathman> Thorrn4: Do a whereis on the program....like   whereis pygames or something like that...typically in /usr/bin or the like
<topyli> jinx: you see the situation with "locale"
<ja5on> cikilin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#listmounteddevices
<jinx> de_DE.UTF-8
<jinx> everywhere
<topyli> jinx: is that what you want?
<cikilin> ja5on i read there and i only see one partition
<jinx> but i set en_US.UTF-8
<Thorrn4> root@dynamo:/home/roger # whereis pygames
<Thorrn4> pygames:
<topyli> jinx: with dpkg-reconfigure? you may need to logout, perhaps even reboot
<Thorrn4> where exactly do I go?
<topyli> Thorrn4: pygames has several programs, none of them called pygames
<topyli> Thorrn4: try something like "pysol"
<jinx> oh, i never tried logging out or even rebooting :
<jinx> D
<topyli> heh
<drcodedd2> any one can tell me why in this site http://packages.ubuntu.com I get pkg updated then in apt-get?
<drcodedd2> How I can tell apt-get to use this site?
<djm62> catfox: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.usage.html
<Thorrn4> no...... topyli that did not work...
<topyli> drcodedd2: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> Thorrn4: might be wrong, it's been years since i've tried the pygames games
<catfox> djm62, thasnks, i'll take a look at that
<drcodedd2> what I put in this file
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: zless /usr/share/doc/gdesklets/README.gz
<jinx> now under 'locale' everything is en_US.UTF-8
<topyli> drcodedd2: urrrf. see ubuntuguide.org on how to setup sources
<jinx> shouldn't now the z be a 'y' and vice versa?
<topyli> drcodedd2: no offence but this really is a FAQ
<jinx> and system messages be english instead of german?
<topyli> jinx: should be. are they not?
<jinx> no
<drcodedd2> k
<topyli> jinx: sorry, i misunderstood
<topyli> set LC_MESSAGES
<topyli> jinx: in /etc/environment
<jinx> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<jinx> under 'locales'
<jinx> -s
<topyli> jinx: yeah, i have a mixed setup too. i want just a few things in the finnish locale, and the rest en_us
<jinx> LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en"
<jinx> this is in "environment"
<topyli> jinx: i setup it in /etc/environment
<topyli> no, just set LC_MESSAGES there
<neighborlee> gnome panel just crashed ( like it sometimes did in hoary RC)...i'm running top but I dont see any real cpu spikes going on..how can I diagnose what is causing this ??
<neighborlee> what happend is I just tried to start synaptic from the menu..and boom instant gnome-panel crash
<neighborlee> thx anyone <
<dalbjerg> hello, i have always use lilo, som bootmanager. But Ubuntu use Grub. How do i update my bootmanager when i have made changes to the menu.lst file ?
<Thorrn4> GammaRay, I cannot find out how to load the program(s)
<neighborlee> I just now tried: right click _ change destkop background.and it froze leaving the dialogue box showing...
<topyli> jinx: this is confusing. let's see what you actually want. everything in en_us except messages in local language?
<_axel> hmm, where the hell did my mozilla composer go in ubuntu?
<jinx> for a test, i want erverything in english
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: well I don't know either but that README seems to say how
<jinx> at the moment all is german
<topyli> jinx: ok this you can do with dpkg-reconfigure. generate both locales, and set us_english as default
<b0ol> hi, how can i reinitialize my keyboard
<GammaRay> Thorrn4: IE.. under section 5, Usage
<cikilin> i have two ide one with ubuntu and another with xp(3 partitions 2 fat and one ntfs) and i cant mount the xp one to see it so please help me if anybody want to help me step by step i am a beginer in pc
<b0ol> 
<b0ol> its buggy
<b0ol> i cant write big letters
<jinx> i tried it
<jinx> but when i start 'apt-get update' there is still some german
<topyli> jinx: locale changes go deep. you'll have to reboot
<jinx> ok, i will have a look
<_axel> isnt the mozilla composer available in hoary?
<topyli> _axel: should be in the mozilla-browser package
<drcodedd2> cant get into that guide site
<Thorrn4> GammaRay, I dont see it...nor do I get it
<drcodedd2> realy what I need to put in source.lst so it will go to download from packges.ubuntu.com?
<jinx> what will i have to do, if i just want to change ISO to UTF-8?
<glassor> hi all, i can't hear mp3 in my ubuntu,but i have regular sounds , i installed xmms but it stuck when i try to play a song, any suggestions?
<jinx> or use an english keymap?
<_axel> topyli: and can it be installed side to side with firefox?
<topyli> _axel: sure
<Xappe> glassor: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<topyli> jinx: the keymap is a different story. as long as you generate both locales, you'll be OK
<djm62> glassor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats if you haven't already
<jinx> why am i able to generate different locales at the same time?
<foodcoman> Greetz
<jinx> am i not able to use them "on the fly"?
<cikilin> help
<topyli> drcodedd2: sorry for the delay
<topyli> the guide has been up and down lately
<topyli> the same FAQ is in the ubuntu-faqguide package so you can get it by apt-get
<topyli> and view it from the help from the menu
<jinx> still german after a reboot
<jinx> BUT
<topyli> jinx: don't tell me things are worse :)
<jinx> 'export LANGUAGE=en_US' made everything english
<topyli> hrm
<topyli> in that particular shell, yes
<topyli> but you want to change all of the system
<jinx> LANGUAGE="de_DE:de:en_GB:en"
<jinx> its perhaps this line in /etc/environment
<topyli> jinx: this corresponds to my LANGUAGE="en_FI:en_GB:en_US:en"
<_axel> k, i got my composer back -- thanks topyli
<topyli> hey, that's pretty fucked up :)
<topyli> good :)
<jinx> i think your entry is also some kind of weird :D
<abstractism> anyone know a lot about x.org issues?
<topyli> jinx: seems like my finnish locale in /etc/environment means i have no finnish in there :)
<transgress> abstractism: it would help more if you would specify the issue
<abstractism> cause I can't get fglrx to work
<transgress> abstractism: what's it say?
<topyli> jinx: LC_CTYPE and LC_PAPER are fi_FI@euro, that's all
<abstractism> I'm getting errors that say there's no screen for the device
<abstractism> here's fglrxinfo
<k4rl> if I want to build an app that wants kdelibs4,
<abstractism> abstractism@chiana:~$ fglrxinfo
<abstractism> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<abstractism> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<abstractism> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<abstractism> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<k4rl> is there anything special I need to do?
<k4rl> or can I just apt-get install my way through dependencies?
<slappy15> heck ya
<transgress> abstractism: and you can't get the 3d to work huh?
<abstractism> nope
<topyli> jinx: i learned more than you did. i'll have to fix my locales one day =)
<transgress> abstractism: nforce board by chance?
<abstractism> pretty sure its VIA
<GammaRay> thomasg: the steps.. 1) apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data 2) run gdesklets from accessories
<transgress> hmm... well i've had the same problem abstractism ... i still haven't gotten it fixed, but i'm hoping i will with these new drivers
<GammaRay> crap
<jinx> :D
<jinx> nice work topyli
<topyli> hehe
<topyli> sorry about that
<topyli> jinx: all i know is my shells work well :\
<jin> whats the command to check all the programs I have installed?
<abstractism> transgress, I have an AMD AthlonXP 2800+, and gkrellm says processor load goes up to about 20-30% when I move the mouse back and forth across the screen
<synd> anyone notice XMMS playing MP3's a little too fast?
<abstractism> thats sad
<topyli> jinx: then again, i'm more concerned about having the correct keymap so i get euro and  and stuff
<transgress> abstractism: try using the xorg radeon drivers
<Sunny|bbl> is anyone available to guide me step by step on editing my grub menu.lst?
<Sunny|bbl> pm me
<|QuaD-> i noticed in breezy-changes, it said the new mono has been uploaded. i noticed its updated if i browse into archive.ubuntu.com with ff, but when i try to update, it isn't working, any suggestions?
<jinx> just wondered where to change it
<abstractism> I have the fglrx drivers from ATI
<jinx> do you know?
<Fackamato> Sunny|bbl: this is a discussion channel, not a support channel.
<abstractism> installed through synaptic
<topyli> jinx: you can still believe me on /etc/environment :)
<holycow> |QuaD-, just sit back and wait
<transgress> abstractism: i figured that out... they don't seem to be working for you... you might try the xorg drivers...
<jin> whats the command to check all the programs I have installed? anyone?
<jinx> the keymap?
<|QuaD-> holycow: it has been like 12 hours
<jinx> i just have 2 lines in /etc/environment
<Sunny|bbl> Fack: On the website it says to come here for technical help.
<imek> Hi all, I'm trying to get gnome-volume-manager to eject a CD, but it keeps giving an error that eject must be set suid root.. I've chmod +s's the eject executable, but it still doesn't work.. any ideas?
<topyli> jinx: hold on, this time i'll check the finnish-howto where i learned all this
<Sunny|bbl> And i've been recieving technical help, as well as others, for 2 days now.
<jupiterste> Hi Everyone, if I need to change a folder and all its enclosed items permissions all at once, how is that done?
<transgress> hey abstractism did you use internal agpgart or not?
<jinx> thx
<jupiterste> I don't see a "apply to enclosed items in nautilus
<jinx> won't go anywhere
<Sunny|bbl> Anyone?
<abstractism> I have internal agpgart on
<abstractism> its a radeon 9800 pro
<transgress> abstractism: try turning it off
<Fackamato> Sunny|bbl: I don't care, typing "msg me" or similar is disrespectful.
<abstractism> msg me!
<glassor> i tryied apt-get install gstrea... he didn't find anything
<abstractism> please?
<abstractism> ;)
<imek> please, does anyone know how I actually install something suid root?
<transgress> glassor: use synaptic to search gstreamer
<transgress> glassor: or apt-cache
<Sunny|bbl> Fack: It's disrespectful? Am I offending anyone? No.
<synd> my sound is playing a bit too fast.. ie. in XMMS, mp3's play a little fast..
<slappy15> --prefix=$HOME
<transgress> Sunny|bbl, Fackamato lets not bitch and moan... this is a help channel, not a bitch and moan channel.
<topyli> jinx: so you want utf-8 like a modern person does? :)
<synd> i dunno if its an ubuntu problem or XMMS problem
<synd> anyone help?
<jinx> i want to things:
<senator32> how do i set the root password so i can "su" in console
<Fackamato> Sunny|bbl: yeah you are, by saying that you want someone to privately help you, you want someone to spend time on you.
<Fackamato> better to take it in the channel.
<transgress> synd: sound card type?
<imek> senator32: just use "sudo passwd"
<synd> transgress: integrated
<jinx> 1. i would like to know how i am able to switch between different charsets like iso and utf-8
<Valentin-> which reason are there that sudo iwlist wlan0 scan return No scan result although the network exists?
<Sunny|bbl> Fack: I'm sorry i'm depriving you of the 1 of 529 users of this channel.
<Sunny|bbl> I will stop
<transgress> synd: that doesn't help... give me more than that
<Sunny|bbl> :|
<synd> transgress: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 = card
<topyli> jinx: yeah, like utf-8 is bad for mail and news and irc
<jinx> 2. i would like to know how i am able to switch between different keymaps, for example german und english
<synd> transgress: Realtek ALC202 rev 0  = chipset
<transgress> Sunny|bbl, Fackamato you are both offending me by filling up a help channel with bitching and moaning.  take it to #bitchingandmoaning
<transgress> synd: what program are you using for your sound in xmms?
<abstractism> hey everyone
<senator32> my usb tumb drive is seen and automatically mounted in GNOME but not kde, how can i get this to work in kde
<abstractism> join me in #bitchingandmoaning
<topyli> jinx: in gnome or in console? in console you're going to have to settle for having all the characters there
<synd> transgress: ALSA ?
<jinx> console
<transgress> synd: try changing it to esd
<gunny> anybody know how to to bass and treble working on an audigy using gnome-mixer?
<synd> transgress: how do i kill alsa?
<topyli> jinx: like the system messages and all?
<transgress> synd: and if you killed esd to make alsa work, just start it back... and you don't kill alsa
<jinx> everything
<topyli> hrm
<transgress> synd: just go into preferences... there is a drop down menu that has the different sound option
<Valentin-> hey, which reason are there that sudo iwlist wlan0 scan return No scan result although the network exists?  help appreciated
<abstractism> dang
<abstractism> I think 3 other people went to my channel
<topyli> jinx: in console, you can always do LC_ALL=something and it will change
<jinx> want to switch between different languages and between different keyboard "layouts"
<transgress> Valentin-: have you gotten the wireless to connect at all?
<abstractism> and left
<synd> transgress: theres no option like that in my Sound prefs..
<jinx> LC_ALL is not set right now
<abstractism> so I'm gonna bitch and moan here
<abstractism> lol
<Valentin-> transgress: yes it worked with my windows system before
<transgress> synd: for xmms?  there is.  it's there... i assure you
<topyli> jinx: and you can do "loadkeys fi-latin1" or something
<synd> transgress: oh. you mean the prefs in XMMS?
<transgress> Valentin-: i don't care about windows... i meant have you connected at all in linux... i'ma take that as a no...
<transgress> synd: yeah heh
<topyli> jinx: and it will affect that particular shell
<Valentin-> transgress: sure over cable I could connect to my network
<transgress> Valentin-: using ndiswrapper?
<synd> transgress: i see no ESD option in the Audio I/O Plugins tab
<mwh_> umh I notice that there is a package for eclipse in hoary called eclipse-nls-sdk, but why is eclipse itself not available in hoary?
<transgress> synd: hold
<Valentin-> transgress: no just using a normal 3com PCMCIA Ethernet card
<jupiterste> Is there an "apply to enclosed items" for permissions in Ubuntu like there is in OS X?
<transgress> Valentin-: is it supported under linux?  or do you need to use ndiswrapper?
<transgress> Valentin-: because i'm thinking prism2's are about all we have w/o ndiswrapper...
<Valentin-> transgress: I need to use ndiswrapper and I followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=113584&postcount=7
<transgress> Valentin-: and not your ethernet card... your wireless... i don't care about ethernet either
<jinx> loadkeys doesn't work
<topyli> jinx: could be /usr/sbin/install-keymap
<hendershot> so can anyone play .m4p files on UBUNTU?
<hendershot> i got .m4a files working, no .m4p
<Valentin-> transgress: then I did not connect with this card, no
<transgress> Valentin-: try using the little gnome app that looks for networks... see if it see's it... it should be in the top right corner
<nnonix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=113584&postcount=7
<topyli> jinx: i've had the same system for so many years i frankly don't remember how it's set up :\
<nnonix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=113584&postcount=7
<gunny> hendershot: the way I got them to play was installing iTunes for Windows under Crossover office
<hendershot> gunny wow
<gunny> but it costs $
<synd> transgress: ok
<jinx> would be nice if i found a howto :D
<topyli> gunny: heretic!
<hendershot> so you bought crossover gunny?
<Valentin-> transgress: I already used it, and it is configured properly, activated
<gunny> my kid has some itunes songs  and as soon as I can get them converted, bye bye itunes lol
<transgress> synd:  xmms-preferences-audio I/O plugins-(near the bottom of that section) Output Plugin-eSound Output Plugin
<gunny> no I got  a 30 day free trial
<topyli> jinx: i'm sure i read all this from somewhere. the finnish-howto is nice. isn't there a german-howto?
<hendershot> interesting
<synd> transgress: thats what im using, still playing a bit fast
<jinx_> english howto would be also nice
<topyli> hehe
<abstractism> gunny, that stinks. itunes is one of the better quality supported mp3 players
<transgress> Valentin-: did you check to see if it could find the network?
<Valentin-> transgress: yes with sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<gunny> if it ever gets a true linux version, I'll be all over it
<abstractism> I'm originally a mac geek
<transgress> Valentin-: i meant did you check the gnome program to see if it could find it... i know you've done iwlist
<gunny> I have a lombard notebook sitting right here on the desk lol
<topyli> jinx: i say you should state your problem again so someone might pick it up instead of me :)
<synd> abstractism: me too : )
<Ironfrost> speaking of iTunes, are there any MP3 players for Linux that work on a library basis
<abstractism> then slid over to windows for games, using windows fulltime totally pissed me off though
<Ironfrost> XMMS is nice and all, but...
<gunny> it runs hoary nicely too ;)
<gunny> amaroK
<jinx_> i will have a look :D
<transgress> If you go to configure it, set it to dhcp if it is one, above that where it has the ESSID section see if the network is listed in that dropdown\
<abstractism> BUT I really want an iMac G5
<transgress> iMac's upgrade for shit
<synd> Ironfrost: it would be so damn nice if apple ported iTunes to linux.. i mean they ported it to windows.. a linux port would be quite simple
<abstractism> who cares
<transgress> me
<synd> abstractism: i have one
<Valentin-> transgress: I can see no option to scan for available networks with this tool
<abstractism> transgress, I don't care anymore
<topyli> abstractism: worms armageddon doesn't run on macs. get windows for gaming :)
<abstractism> topyli, fuck windows
<synd> i have 3 mac minis, an iBook g4 and an iMac g5
<transgress> Valentin-: is it listed in that gnome program?
<gunny> so I have these treble and bass controls on my mixer that dorn't do anything...
<transgress> your wireless
<abstractism> I'll get back to windows when I can build an AMD64 box with SLI
<kensai> abstractism, amen
<Ironfrost> amaroK  <- it wants me to install half of KDE. Is there anything similar that doesn't have so many dependencies?
<synd> abstractism: blah, put linux on that
<kensai> abstractism, nah no windows not even in amd64
<gunny> rhythmbox
<Ironfrost> (or at least dependencies that I already have through Ubuntu)
<Marble2> Ironfrost: not really, but amarok is fucking awesome, just install the kde libs
<Ironfrost> fair enough
<synd> i dont like kde
<synd> xfce is the shit : p
<transgress> Valentin-: because if it isn't showing up in that program, then it's a problem with ndis
<Valentin-> transgress: no
<abstractism> and from there I'll harden my network and make it so that damn windows box would have to hack its way to the internet
<gunny> amaroK handles my 50 gig mp3 collection nicely
<topyli> abstractism: you mentioned games anyway. windows is the system for that, if not for anything else
<transgress> Valentin-: try doing the drivers by hand... you using x86?
<Valentin-> yes
<gunny> I have an Xbox for games that's microsoft enough for me
<smo> Ironfrost: rhythmbox is library based? And should already be installed ("Music Player" in the menus).  It's handling ~17,000 tracks quite nicely here
<abstractism> I have a modded xbox
<kensai> topyli, wrong
<abstractism> and a slim PStwo
<abstractism> :-)
<decon_> Can onesome please tell me how to editor the gnome menu ? without using the crappy app called menu editor ! omg it sucks
<transgress> Valentin-: ima give you a link to a wiki that is about compiling them by hand for amd64, ignore the changes it says to make and just follow the steps...
<Marble2> Guys, here's the problem I have. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27359 Does anyone know how to fix it?
<decon_> someone*
<spawn> how well does Ubuntu work with Macs?
<transgress> Valentin-: the binary drivers tend to have problems
<Far^Side> is it possible to downgrade from Ubuntu Breezy Badger to Hoary Hedgehog? It was too unstable for me
<gunny> runs on my G3 lombard better than Panther does spawn
<gm78> decon_ : open a terminal, and type in nautilus applications:///
<spawn> gunny: lol, nice
<abstractism> I want an iMac G5 so bad
<gunny> as long as I don't try to run kde lol
<decon_> gm78, doesnt work
<gunny> kde 3.4 chokes it
<abstractism> especially so since they're gonna upgrade them next month
<gm78> warty or hoary?
<topyli> kensai: well, you can always get a playstation or some real gaming appliance. computers are for something else anyway
<synd> abstractism: theyre gonna be nice with the next upgrade
<transgress> Valentin-: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowtoUseNdiswrapperOnAmd64Ubuntu use those but don't make the changes to the control file... it should be as simple as make deb at first
<kensai> topyli, true
<synd> abstractism: perhaps with bluetooth 2.0 across the board
<abstractism> 2ghz, 128meg 9600
<abstractism> I'll be getting the 20" one anyway ;-)
<spawn> gunny: why?
<abstractism> synd,
<gunny> spawn, wish I knew
<synd> nice.
<gunny> gnome works fine though
<abstractism> synd, I'm really hoping that they put 9600XT's in them
<synd> i have the 17"
<kensai> topyli, I used to have windows as a wintendo but no more since I could not get a copy of splinter cell chaos theory ;)
<spawn> gunny: what happens in KDE with it?
<topyli> kensai: you're a man/woman/alien of few words. wrong, right, true, false
<synd> abstractism: i totally agree
<decon_> gm78, if you're talking to me then hoary :)
<gunny> spawn, desktop takes 5 mins or more to initialize
<topyli> kensai: exactly
<synd> abstractism: they probably fear too much competition with the powermacs
<spawn> gunny: damn
<gm78> decon_ : sorry, forgot to post ur name. hmmmm, im not sure, worked in warty (i havent switched to hoary)
<jin> how can I check which appz I have installed?
<gunny> spawn, I don't have much RAM in the thing
<abstractism> bullshit
<spawn> gunny: oh
<topyli> kensai: anyway, i miss playing worms armageddon on windows 98 :(
<abstractism> synd, if they don't put in the XT's they're retarded
<jinx_> topyli: loadkeys works fine
<jinx_> thanky
<abstractism> they run cooler than the 9600's
<topyli> hey, something works!
<decon_> gm78, hmm :( its becuz my menu is pretty fucked
<synd> they do?
<jinx_> perhaps it was a problem with my ssh shell connection :D
<gm78> decon_ : what happened to it?
<topyli> jinx: how many guesses did it take? 80? :)
<Jahooty> how do i get kernel sources with apt-get?
<Sunny|bbl> Can anyone here help me through editing my GRUB menu.lst ?
<gunny> hey I know AmaroK can PLAY WMA's but has anyone successfully imported them into their collection?
<abstractism> I'm pretty sure. I'll reread about it
<jinx_> :D
<topyli> jinx: perhaps you should've told me you have two shells on top of each other :)
<jinx_> oh
<jinx_> ok, i was on a ssh connection :D
<ulisse> Hi all, I'm having a strange behaviour with screensaver's power management, it shuts down the PC istead of the monitor. Someone can help?
<Thorrn4> hello!! Wolfenstein Enemy Territory crashed on me; the screen went black I had to restart it manually, how can I fix this problem?
<jinx_> now i'm directly on the linux box
<topyli> yeah
<kensai> topyli, half man half alien
<gunny> Thorrn: details please, what vid card, etc
<spawn> Thorrn4, I used to have the same problem, is it during startup?
<jinx_> findkeymap: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jinx_> Kann Datei de-laltin1 nicht ffnen
<jinx_> Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de-latin1.kmap.gz
<jinx_> Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de-latin1.kmap.gz
<jinx_> Konnte keinen Dateideskriptor fr die Konsole erhalten
<jinx_> Konnte keinen Dateideskriptor fr die Konsole erhalten
<jinx_> Konnte keinen Dateideskriptor fr die Konsole erhalten
<kensai> topyli,btw, is there no clone in linux for those games??
<topyli> jinx: i'm always ssh'ing to different linux/solaris/sunOS/whatever-unix boxen and never get a sane keyboard
<jinx_> Konnte keinen Dateideskriptor fr die Konsole erhalten
<Thorrn4> spawn, yeam it does not start up
<jinx_> Konnte keinen Dateideskriptor fr die Konsole erhalten
<jinx_> Konnte keinen Dateideskriptor fr die Konsole erhalten
<synd> jinx, stop
<Jahooty> how do i get kernel sources with apt-get?  someones got to know
<topyli> kensai: worms-like games are surprisingly rare
<jinx> what the f*ck?
<kensai> i was about to kill jynx_
<spawn> Thorrn4, yeah same here, I just did a fresh install and it stopped doing that
<jinx> what happened?
<Sunneh> Anyone tell me how i edit my GRUB menu.lst to make my windows my defualt/
<kensai> jinx_*
<topyli> kensai: and all of them worse than the other
<Thorrn4> another install....it is a fresh install sp
<Thorrn4> spawn**
<spawn> Thorrn4: single player?
<kensai> Sunneh, why in the hell you want that?
<synd> jinx: dont copy/paste lines into here.
<topyli> jinx: your shell and irc client don't agree on the charset
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Has go1dfish been online at all in the past 18 hours?  He's sick or something.  Went to bed around 9:00, and he's still asleep now.
<spawn> Thorrn4: oh nm, you meant spawn
<ulisse> Sunneh, U already have a workin windows line in menu.lst?
<Sunneh> kensai: it's my main OS. That's why,
<synd> jinx: use #flood
<Sunneh> ulisse- yes.
<jinx> didn't want to copy/paste
<spawn> Thorrn4: hmmm, new installed fixed mine
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'm not sure.
<jinx> it was an accident
<synd> jinx: oh.
<jinx> i'm so sorry
<Valentin-> transgress: sudo ndiswrapper -l tells me: driver present, hardware present
<topyli> YOU ARE FORGIVEN
<jinx> tried to type /quit as fast as i can
<abstractism> synd, check it out: http://graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20031015/index.html
<jinx> :D
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I'd better make sure he's asleep and that's not actually his rotting corpse...
<catalin_> where can I found DC++ for Ubuntu ?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: heh
<kensai> Sunneh, LOL haven't heard in some years windows is my main box thats so vanished out this days, nobody is even proud to say I use windows so congrts my friend, LOL
<synd> abstractism: im reading that now : D
<ulisse> Sunneh, so you only have to count the "paragraph" in menu.list from the top, subtract 1 and put the result in "default" in menu.list
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: pour water on his face
<topyli> catalin_: try dcgui if you're into that sort of stuff
<Sunneh> Kensai: Well I am. I'm here for help, not critisism.
<abstractism> if it doesn't run cooler, its mos def more efficient
<catalin_> ok
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<Sunneh> ulisse: ok. thanks.
* gunny ducks
<Thorrn4> spawn, I'll give it another try, I'd hate to find another distro because of this problem
<synd> abstractism: thinksecrets saying that there will be a 9600xt
<synd> abstractism: so.. theres a pretty good chance of that happeneing
<abstractism> mmmmmm
<mz2> hmm, has any of you tried the python nautilus module_
<mz2> ?
<abstractism> synd, that will be SOOOOOO nice
<mz2> the package that comes with hoary
<spawn> Thorrn4: ok, tell me how it goes
<abstractism> I have a 9600XT as a backup card to my main 9800 pro
<senator32> hi i need some help getting ubuntu to see my thumbdrive in kde
<synd> abstractism: 512MB RAM on all models, bluetooth 2.0, not to mention a proc. boost
<abstractism> bahhhh
<abstractism> I wish there wasn't a ram upgrade
<abstractism> I wanted to buy some Corsair memory
<synd> abstractism: why?
<kensai> I'll use windows again when It has no spyware and costs less that 100$ so thats never ;)
<synd> abstractism: memory is memory, imho.
<senator32> i plug in my usb thumbdrive in GNOME and it auto-mounts but nt in KDE
<senator32> can i get some help
<gunny> synd: unless your dealing witha  server
<synd> gunny: understandable
<abstractism> synd, people say the same about many things.
<merlin__> does someone know how to set just one debconf value from the command line?
<synd> well, you can still buy memory.. i mean the 512 stick is regular ddr memory and can be put into something else
<merlin__> echo foo/bar | debconf-set-selection will delete everything :)
<abstractism> synd, compare a mcdonalds cheeseburger with a chili's or TGI Friday's cheeseburger
<kensai> join #hurd
<synd> obviously, but compare prices
<abstractism> sure, they're both cheeseburgers, but the mcD's one isn't very filling
<synd> compare a toyota corolla to a bmw m5
<joe|code> And you can beer at Chili's!
<kensai> abstractism, they are both good what I need to compare?
<topyli> kensai: there's a #hurd?
<guest1000> are threre someone who can configure ipw2200 under ubuntu hoary?
<Ironfrost> joe - also at MacDo's, depending on which country
<topyli> rock on!
<kensai> topyli, yep
<synd> Ironfrost: really? lol.
<topyli> on freenode?
<Ironfrost> my parents live in Belgium; it's weird to go there and see it as one of the options with your meal
<holycow> senator32, #kubuntu, automounting is for the most part handled by the desktop environment it self and apps there, so if it doesn't work on kde try asking in #kubuntu
<senator32> k
<senator32> thx
<synd> Ironfrost: haha, thats sweet
<holycow> Ironfrost, what? beer with your fries?
<synd> you got your coke..sprite..miller lite fountains
<guest1000> are threre someone who can configure ipw2200 under ubuntu hoary?
<Ironfrost> holycow - yup
<Ironfrost> not on tap; it's still bottles
<holycow> ehe :)
<Ironfrost> and they don't serve crap like Miller Lite
<holycow> thats funny
<synd> god id love a miller lite fountain at mcdonalds
<Ironfrost> but other than that, you're pretty much on it
<synd> miller lite aint crap : )
<Ironfrost> this is Belgium; they have *real* beer there
<kensai> I like this great ubuntu discussion
<synd> well
<synd> thats just a matter of opinion
<synd> beer is beer
<abstractism> nope
<synd> granted theres some beers that even I wont touch
<abstractism> there's miller lite and there's guinness
<Ironfrost> guinness = win
<synd> abstractism: and then theres the price difference, again
<abstractism> both are beer yes, but they're really different
<synd> of course
<senator32> anyone get the Broadcom WiFi chip working in ubuntu?
<abstractism> synd, you get what yuo pay for
<synd> exactly
<synd> im 19
<abstractism> I'm 23
<synd> quantity over quality
<topyli> kensai: you fooled me, you
<kensai> topyli, LOL
<topyli> grrrrrr
* Ironfrost has been a guinness man since I started seriously drinking
<abstractism> when it comes to my computer, I don't like having cheap stuff where it counts
<Ironfrost> sometimes a bitter
<Ironfrost> but not lager
<synd> abstractism: neither do i, thats why i have over 5 macs
<abstractism> I like killian's
<topyli> kensai: well, i didn't read the topic, it's my own fault :)
<synd> i hate lagers
<] BreliC[> i like Leffe
<topyli> synd: heretic! burn burn!
<synd> molson is good
<abstractism> wow synd
<abstractism> are you suggesting underage consumption
<] BreliC[> synd, 'beer is beer' and 'molson is good' ??  Ouch
<] BreliC[> :)
<kensai> topyli, it is hurd channel but they are all people with no life so they just want to talk boring things about their hurd dream becoming a reality in 2050 or before
<synd> ] BreliC[: lol
<synd> i mean, i dont mind a good/expensive beer every now and then
<Ironfrost> not Hurd! GNU/Hurd!
<] BreliC[> does anyone know where jack rips cd tracks by default?
<synd> im not saying because a beer is expensive makes it bad
<kensai> Ironfrost, LOL the same is Linux
<] BreliC[> i'm ripping right now and not sure where it's putting it
<topyli> kensai: so if youngsters actually hope to get hurd in their lifetime, they will get mad as hell ;)
<kensai> topyli, thats right LOL
<synd> ] BreliC[: is it not in the prefs?
<sweety_19> http://impact.ba/~utopia/funny.exe
<kensai> I feel so n00b using Ubuntu DAMN
<synd> me too
<] BreliC[> not sure, i typed 'jack' to get the options (which most command line apps will do) but it went ahead and started ripping :)
<kensai> I don't want to tell my friends I installed it
<topyli> kensai: the gnu project is complete with linux, let's face it. why should gnu produce their own kernel anymore?
<synd> ] BreliC[: i see
<] BreliC[> shoudl have gone with jack -h
<abstractism> whats up with sweety_19 and that link
<topyli> kensai: i mean, linux is not forever, someone will make a better one and lick linux but until then...
<abstractism> I wonder if he/she knows that exe files only work on windows
<kensai> topyli, choices my friend, choices
<klaxian> hi folks
<topyli> kensai: for that, we have working kernels
<kensai> abstractism, exe files are evil
<sweety_19> http://impact.ba/~utopia/funny.exe
<abstractism> indeed
<abstractism> sweety_19, stave it off
<abstractism> your lame funny doesn't work here
<klaxian> Is there a way I can stay on the Ubuntu version currently "unstable" (ie. breezy for now) without changing my repositories to the new version each time one comes out?
<kensai> topyli, just install gentoo and with love or nitro hacked kernels those are good.
<topyli> heh
<topyli> or bsd
<synd> someone with windows see what that does
<synd> :x
<Pamela_An> http://impact.ba/~utopia/PamelaAnderson.exe
<topyli> synd: careful, someone might fall for those
<kensai> synd, It might kill their machines
<synd> thats what they get for using windows :p
<synd> maybe theyll learn
<urban-fox> I wonder if viruses work in Wine.
<topyli> synd: no
<sweety_19> jebo vam bog mater
<urban-fox> launching Sygate.exe
<urban-fox> whatever the hell that is
<synd> topyli: ?
<topyli> synd: why would you break somebody's windows system? it's absurd
<topyli> synd: ^
<synd> topyli: it was a joke
<klaxian> also, when I try to upgrade to breezy, the dependencies for evolution don't see to be met so it wants to remove it...is this a bug or just not worked out yet?  is breezy similar to  Debian unstable or Debian experimental at this point?
<slappy15> i forgot how fun xsnow is
<abstractism> can anyone here kick sweety_19
<topyli> synd: so? windows users click on anything and you know that ;)
<slappy15> ya, he's annoying
<kensai> urban-fox, just one of the top five freezes linux/wine but a home partition but killing wine fixes it
<synd> topyli: lol
<sweety_19> abstractism: maram te
<abstractism> hey windows users!: http://www.tubgirl.com
<synd> abstractism: haha
<abstractism> hehe
<abstractism> I had to
<slappy15> ewww
<topyli> very funny
<abstractism> LOL!
<slappy15> tubgirl is nasty
<klaxian> you gotta be a bright bulb to go to an Ubuntu channel and post Windows viruses
<abstractism> ONE KILL!
<slappy15> that is so sick
<topyli> old
<zero[] > nasty
<abstractism> TWO!
<slappy15> ill never be able to forget that damn pic
<synd> http://www.goatse.org/mirror/
<synd> http://www.underculture.co.za/shorts_taste.htm
<klaxian> is anyone able to answer my question?
<klaxian> when I try to upgrade to breezy, the dependencies for evolution don't see to be met so it wants to remove it...is this a bug or just not worked out yet?  is breezy similar to  Debian unstable or Debian experimental at this point?
<topyli> dudes, there may be newbies waiting to get a chance to ask a question, and here we are bullshitting
<cusco_> ls
<|QuaD-> breezy is comparable to debian unstable
<klaxian> i see...so about the evolution dependency issues?
<synd> topyli: newbies including myself
<topyli> it's #ubuntu anyway
<synd> i still need to figure out why xmms is playing MP3s a bit fast : /
<abstractism> hehe
<topyli> heh
<klaxian> does gstreamer play the MP3s fast too?
<slappy15> press the turbo button on your case
<synd> not sure, i dont use gstreamer
<cusco_> lol
<topyli> breezy is not even unstable, it's an unstable/breezy bastard at this time
<abstractism> I haven't been able to get my xorg fixed yet either
<abstractism> hahaha
<abstractism> I want a turbo button
<slappy15> they used to exist
<Quinn_Storm> the evolution dependancy issue has been around for like a week now...not sure if it's a priority right now
<abstractism> I know
<abstractism> I remember them
<slappy15> oh..heh
<Quinn_Storm> yeah my server box has one (p1-166)
<abstractism> :)
<slappy15> ya..my old 486
<klaxian> Quinn_Storm: ah, well thanks for the info :)
<topyli> abstractism: get a 486DX
<slappy15> dx2, baby!
<synd> klaxian: yes it does play it faster
<slappy15> no sx shit
<abstractism> haha
<klaxian> synd: you tried it in totem-gstreamer?
<synd> klaxian: yes
<ulisse> noone can help me with my screensaver-power-management problem?
<topyli> very weird
<klaxian> synd: if that plays fast too...maybe a card or driver issue?  using ALSA?
<synd> klaxian: yeah.. ALSA
<synd> but it says that ESD is also enabled?
<Ironfrost> hmm
<topyli> ulisse: not before you tell us what the problem actually is :)
<klaxian> synd: well I always disable ESD anyway, but it shouldn't mess things up
<Ironfrost> I installed amarok, but it doesn't seem to want to play anything
<klaxian> synd: with certain sound cards and drivers, I've has better luck with ALSA's OSS emulation
<Quinn_Storm> Ironfrost: make sure you have the proper engine selected, the (k)ubuntu amarok defaults to only installing & using the arts engine
<klaxian> synd: try changing the output of XMMS to OSS
<klaxian> synd: it's still really ALSA but it worked better for some of the cards i've worked with
<ulisse> topyli, I said it twice, while you where joking with nasty pics... ;-)
<Ironfrost> Quinn_Storm - thanks
<ulisse> topyli, power management shuts down the PC instead of the monitor...
<topyli> esd does all sorts of bull, but it doesn't speed things up that's for sure
<topyli> ulisse: yeah, sorry about that
<topyli> ah
<ulisse> no problems ;-)
<klaxian> synd: any luck?
<topyli> ulisse: weird
<synd> klaxian: none.. hmm
<klaxian> synd: what sound card do you have?
<synd> see i try using OSS in XMMS but it freezes
<topyli> ulisse: i guess it triggers the wrong script. this all works with simple scripts
<synd> then when i use eSound, it works.. but a bit fast
<ulisse> topyli, it happens since I changed MOBO, from a gigabyte one to an Abit kv7
<topyli> ulisse: and it's the same installation?
<ulisse> topyli, yep
<topyli> htm
<topyli> hrm, i mean :)
<KaiL> topyli: ubuntu is not Windows!
<Ironfrost> OK, I go to "Configure Amarok",
<Ironfrost> hit 'engine
<topyli> no? how cool!
<Ironfrost> '
<synd> klaxian: card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4, chip: Realtek ALC202 rev 0
<ulisse> topyli, I think it could be an acpi issue, because the system doesn't actually shut down, it powers off abruptly
<Ironfrost> and the only option is 'no engine'
<KaiL> that IS an ACPI issue then
<markus> Hi!
<klaxian> synd: try doing a "sudo alsaconf"
<KaiL> ulisse: that chance was a bad idea so
<KaiL> :)
<markus> Where do i get the original Hoary 4.05 sources.list from?
<topyli> ulisse: running discover by hand might reveal something, and perhaps even reconfigure stuff
<markus> 'cause i think i shredded mine ;)
<markus> *5.04
<synd> klaxian: sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<topyli> ulisse: but don't mistake me for a hardware expert :)
<Liverman> .....anybody here knows if there is an Eclipse-package ??
<klaxian> synd: make sure all the necessary alsa packages are installed
<synd> klaxian: how do i do that? in synaptic?
<ulisse> topyli, discover doesn't output anything...
<topyli> markus: i'll give you mine, and if you leave all the unofficial shit out, it's pretty much original
<klaxian> synd: yup
<topyli> ulisse: well, i've never done what you did so... :(
<klaxian> synd: make sure you have: alsa-base and alsa-utilities
<klaxian> synd: alsa-utils
<drspi1> anyone play archspace with firefox?
<synd> klaxian: that i dont have : )
<markus> that would be great topyli
<klaxian> synd: they might be named a little differently
<terje> hi, is there a way for me to keep settings, files and home directory contents on a remote server using the live CD?
<klaxian> synd: also make sure you have the alsaconf package
<ulisse> KaiL, ca you tell sthg more about that issue?
<] BreliC[> anyone ever encounter a gst-register problem?
<topyli> markus: http://siltala.net/comp/sources.list
<KaiL> ulisse: I don't exactly know, what you are doing there, but there is no command in LInux, which cases an instant poweroff :)
<topyli> markc: find it ok?
<] BreliC[> all of a sudden, my Sound Ripper says there is an access problem to the CDRom and then quits out, yet 'jack' and 'cwcdr' can rip no problems... any ideas?
<topyli> markus: find it ok? sorry markc didn't mean you
<tim1> hi, does anybody how i can extend my .asoundrc so that i have not only dmix for output (which works for me) but also dsnoop for input?
<ulisse> KaiL, I thought about some strange "nolapic" and others kernel parameters, I don't know what that means...
<KaiL> "noapic" that is
<markus> topyli: yeah, thanks!
<synd> klaxian: ok.. its still getting the same error
<KaiL> helped here with S1 (except the bttv doesn't like that..)
<topyli> markus: be careful with the unofficial stuff. not everything there is very stable :)
<markus> hehe yeah but that ok
<KaiL> ulisse: an S3 shuts down everything, which makes noice
<KaiL> but it should restore, if you press the power button ;)
<ulisse> KaiL, what do you mean with S1 and S3? I really dont understand...
<klaxian> synd: what's the error and where do you get it?
<KaiL> S1 = standby, S3 = suspend ro ram
<Ironfrost> OK, now I have a serious problem
<jinx``> how to set the display Hz when working in the console mode
<jinx``> ?
<Ironfrost> when I try to log in with my main account
<sri|work> are there any plans on updating evolution on hoary?
<synd> klaxian: sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<Ironfrost> it logs me out instantaneously
<Ironfrost> saying "Unable to find .ICE Authority file
<Ironfrost> "
* sri|work has a problem with the evolution-exchange client crashing on me
<klaxian> synd: did you install the alsaconf package?  if so, perhaps the command isn't in your path
<dazzed> god im high
<ulisse> KaiL, so have I some chances playng with S1 and S3 in bios?
<KaiL> try to get both enabled there, if not possible at least S3
<KaiL> S1 is normally quite useless
<synd> klaxian: it says that alsaconf is part of alsa-utils, which i have installed alreay
<Ironfrost> I think it's something to do with the fact that I've just installed Amarok, along with half of KDE
<occy> anyone know how I can put a home dir icon on my desktop without it being a symlink?
<ulisse> KaiL, thanks, I'll try and back...
<klaxian> Ironfrost: check the permissions of your .ICEAuthority file in your home directory...
<occy> heh
<occy> nm
<occy> I'm stupid
<KaiL> k
<KaiL> << also trying some S3 fun again..:)
<synd> klaxian: i did an apt-cache search alsaconf and alsa-utils came up
<klaxian> synd: well see where alsaconf was installed...you can go to properties in synaptic to see
<tim1> ...because skype doesn't work for me in ubuntu, and after i tried every configuration I installed windows and it worked flawlessly but i would prfer to use it in ubuntu
<klaxian> synd: go to properties for alsa-utils
<jinx``> my console uses 70Hz, but i don't want 70Hz
<occy> the connect to server thing in Gnome, anyone know how to use that to make links to connecting to sites via terminal on the desktop?
<thechitowncubs> Hey, im having a problem after I installed ubuntu on my sisters computer... it seems as though I can't do more than one thing at once... such as copy files via samba from a windows computer to my home dir. and open firefox at the same time. It doesn't work, but after I cancel the file transfer, it resumes the tasks I told it to do while it was performing the file copy? What on earth could cause this?
<synd> klaxian: ok im in properties
<Ironfrost> Klaxian - owner (my main account) has read, write
<Ironfrost> everyone else has nothing
<klaxian> synd: look for the alsaconf file and see where it is, then call it with the explicit path
<klaxian> Ironfrost: hmm...i've heaerd about KDE causing probs with that when it's half-installed :-P
<klaxian> Ironfrost: does a brand new account work?
<occy> again, heh, nm.   I should just TTFA   (Try the fscking Application)
<Ironfrost> I don't know about a brand new account, but the one I'm on at the moment is a secondary account I set up a while ago
<occy> thought I'd tried it before and it didn't seem to work.
<occy> works now.
<klaxian> Ironfrost: hmm well i was able to fix something similar by getting rid of .gconf and .gnome and stuff...could be your settings are not referring to the right file
<holycow> thechitowncubs, get more ram of faster cpu?
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> j/k
<holycow> what are the system specs btw?
<holycow> there isn't a lot you can do about that, all cpu's are sequential, they only seem to do multitasking because they switch very quickly between tasks
<Ironfrost> klaxian - what stuff in particular?
<Ironfrost> I can't look in the .iceauthority because I have no access
<holycow> and thats handled by the kernel, i don't know of any user settings to change that really
<klaxian> Ironfrost: i removed the whole directories in your home directory
<klaxian> Ironfrost: make sure everything in the home directory of the broken user is owned by them
<Shyn> Hoary 5.04 is based on which version of Debian? Sid?
<klaxian> Ironfrost: sudo chown -R user.user /home/user
<topyli> yes
<klaxian> Shyn: yes, snapshot of unstable with ubuntu magic added
<Shyn> ;)
<Ironfrost> klaxian - a problem is, this account doesn't have full privilidges
<topyli> UBUNTU MAGIK
<Ironfrost> is there any way to give myself more powers (I have the password for the main user, of course)
<klaxian> Ironfrost: i see...lets talk outside the channel...
<jinx``> how to change resolution and hz in console mode?
<thechitowncubs> holycow: 256mb ram 500mhz celeron
<ircbot_> such a loser... i've got my lappy in my lap looking at websites, and using my desktop to watch the channels...
<thechitowncubs> netgear nic card i think
<Juhaz> to deb packages have changelog like rpm's? if, how can I query it
<holycow> thechitowncubs, oh thats plenty
<lakai> how do I mount my first partition, with macosx on it_
<holycow> thechitowncubs, open oup your system monitor
<lakai> ?
<thechitowncubs> what should i look for, id have to go in the other room?
<holycow> apps > system tools, and check your cpu threshold
<thechitowncubs> ok
<hybrid> hello all
<thechitowncubs> just while idling?
<holycow> that sounds like you have a runaway process eating up all your cpu clocks and the cpu can't switch back and forth between running processes in time
<darkaudit> hmm... firefox 1.0.3 on backports for hoary
<flodine> anyone have the repository for enlightenment E17
<flodine> or how do i get it
<thechitowncubs> what should i check, any high CPU usage?
<lakai> anyone?
<holycow> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/  <-- hmmm
<zero[] > flodine: i saw a howto about it before on the ubuntu forums
<holycow> thechitowncubs, i was just curious whether or not your cpu is maxed
<holycow> startup one app first
<holycow> then startup another
<flodine> i installed fluxbox and it install only half of the files why?
<flodine> am i missing something
<hybrid> flodline: was it the right package?
<holycow> check your cpu ... if your cpu basically is maxed out all the time thats the reason for it probably not being able to switch between requests for new processes
<zero[] > flodine: did you use apt-get?
<flodine> fluxbo and flux
<thechitowncubs> is there a way to fix this?
<thechitowncubs> ill go check it out... brb
<flodine> no
<flodine> not today
<zero[] > flodine: then..?
<zero[] > flodine: where did you install it from
<holycow> thechitowncub, i run ubuntu on a crappy p300 and p400 with same ram, and its fine
<flodine> you mean reps
<zero[] > nevermind
<holycow> a wee bit slow, not sure what you describe is actually really really bad or just annoying because you are expecting a lot more than the machine can deliver/
<holycow> like how bad is it
<flodine> i installed flux from my reposit
<holycow> ?
<flodine> and apt
<flodine> what file site do i need in my reposit for flux
<darkaudit> flodine: universe
<flodine> or are the regular fine
<arkainium> how long does it normally take to sign up for the bugzilla?  been a day now, still no email.
<thechitowncubs> holycow: it seems like it is only when using the nic card... or when using samba
<thechitowncubs> i just launched evolution and frozen bubble and it seemed to work normally
<holycow> okay at lest you have narrowed it down
<holycow> least
<holycow> :)
<thechitowncubs> could it be that the NIC card isn't fully supported, or something like that
<holycow> yes, sure, a driver could be borked in a peculiar way
<thechitowncubs> is there a command i could run to see if it is spitting out any errors
<rafe> hey, can someone remind me where I can set environement variables for my X session?
<holycow> hard to say
<topyli> flodine: you don't need any "sites" beyond the ubuntu repositories except in very special cases
<holycow> thechitowncubs, thats too low level for me, don't know
<thechitowncubs> I noticed something during the install... it hung a long time on a parse error, that was the only thing out of the ordinary i say
<thechitowncubs> saw
<flodine> well i just installed it again with apt get and i only have half of the file for flux
<topyli> arkainium: 10 seconds or so
<flodine> why
<flodine> wowo
<senator32> i NEED HELP. Im trying to use SMB4K which is a samba bases network browser that mounts shared directories. I get an error when i try to mount anything. I fixed this before by a chmod command...but i dont remember it...i know it had `which submnt` or something like that in it PLEASE HELP
<topyli> flodine: what file? you install fluxbox or you don't
<flodine> anyone running flux that can help me
<Blissex> senator32: you probably need to run it as 'root'
<Delph> senator32: probably `which smbmount` but yes.
<nakata> hi pretty balls of peoples, i are the here.
<senator32> whats the whole command
<senator32> chmod +SOMETHING `which submnt`
<Delph> senator32: no idea.
<flodine> i installed flux i only have .......init, keys,and menu and there all empty
<senator32> hmmm
<flodine> this mess is trippin
<topyli> flodine: you don't make much sense. what are you trying to install? fluxbox? calm down
<Albacker> night all
<flodine> fluxbox
<topyli> ok
<topyli> flodine: so apt-get install fluxbox
<flodine> dude i did that
<topyli> and?
<flodine> i got installed
<topyli> good
<topyli> and?
<flodine> in my .fluxbox file only have 3 files and there empty
<senator32> i get this error: libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<senator32> 7642: Connection to SENATOR32 failed
<senator32> SMB connection failed
<topyli> flodine: you can run fluxbox?
<flodine> yes
<senator32> any ideas
<topyli> so what's all this with the files?
<flodine> ok in flux you need a menu file
<topyli> to get a menu, yes
<flodine> mine is empty
<flodine> my init file is empty
<topyli> so, ubuntu apparently doesn't set it up for you
<topyli> it's not supported anyway
<flodine> so what do i do
<flodine> go get it
<Airo> fluxbox should have some defaults set up
<flodine> yes
<topyli> flodine: can you find one from the net to modify for your needs?
<Delph> flodine: do you have the menu package installed? I don't know if it's in ubuntu, but it's what debian uses to configure its menus.
<flodine> yes
<mvelasco2> just finished dual booting ubuntu with win2K but the video is only at 800X600 and at 60 KHz, how can I resolve this? thanks.
<topyli> flodine: Delph has an idea. ubuntu does have the menu package. just run update-menus as root
<topyli> sudo i mean
<Delph> FEAR MY IDEA!
<topyli> HAIL DELPH
<flodine> ok
<Shaze> yop
<muwu> Hi. Does anyone know how to bridge ETH0 (gateway) and WLAN0, so I can access internet through WLAN0 using my wireless laptop?
<nakata> sure
<nakata> brctl
<epod> Am I still going to run into the issue with Ubuntu I had in Warty where I could only play one audio source at a time?
<holycow> epod, mixing has not been a problem on any machines yet
<topyli> epod: that's what we have all them crappy sound servers like esd for
<epod> lol
<topyli> it ain't pretty, but it almost works
<tim1> yeah i got mixing to work, too, but it only works for output so i can't use my mic and skype with ubuntu :(
<Xappe> muwu, set up a NAT with for example shorewall?
<tim1> does anyone know how i can get that to work?
<senator32> i still cant seem to mount anything with SMB4k
<senator32> anybody help me please
<topyli> tim1: you need something like a SB live or whatever is full-duplex
<tim1> i have a " Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)" will that work?
<topyli> good luck :)
<holycow> senator32, why not just use nautilus from places > network to browse your windows shares?
<holycow> smb4k is notoriously flakey
<topyli> tim1: in other words, no :(
<senator32> can it stream shares
<senator32> ?
<holycow> what do you mean stream shares?
<senator32> like stream music shared on another computer
<senator32> or a movie
<tim1> so i need to by an extra sound card because there are no linux drivers?
<holycow> senator32, that has nothing to do with what client you use
<tim1> it works without problems in windows btw.
<holycow> smb protocol handles all of that
<senator32> hmmm
<topyli> senator32: you can make the files available, that's what samba does
<senator32> ok ill give it a try
<holycow> try perhaps not making your life hard and use the tools already configured for you?
<smouche> yes senator32; I had few problems doing that simply using smb-client (not full Samba), which I think is installed by default...
<topyli> tim1: windows has the hardware specs, and thus the drivers
<smouche> but I'm not using gnome anymore, so I don't know.
<senator32> awsome
<senator32> that must have been my issue in suse
<topyli> tim1: like winmodems, winprinters...
<topyli> senator32: i think i've heard that before -- "my issue with suse"... :)
<tim1> yeah but audio outpuu works like a charm, with dmix and everything
<tim1> so it's hard to belive for me that input won't work at all
<senator32> lol
<topyli> tim1: sure. but the full-duplex
<topyli> tim1: input should work as well. i'm only talking about the duplex
<smouche> jesus, #kubuntu desperately needs channel ops.  What a mess.
<topyli> smouche: no ops here
<topyli> why there?
<KaiL_> whiskers needs somebody, who cuts of his cable...
<tim1> but there are software solutions within alsa so that i can use skype or aren't there?
<smouche> It seems to me there frequently are, or were, ops in here.
<smouche> you folks are better behaved, apparently!
<topyli> tim1: maybe. if you're looking for an expert, don't come a-knockin' :)
<topyli> smouche: there were never ops here
<senator32> hey i tryed just using samba to "stream" a song to my computer and it transfered the whole song first
<smouche> topyli, my mistake then.
<KaiL_> am I really the only with a nonwirking ACPI S3 around? :(
<senator32> thats why i was trying to uses SMB4k
<tim1> topyli: what does "a-knockin" mean, I'm not a native english speaker :-|
<topyli> smouche: it's weird though. it's UBUNTU MAGIK i guess :)
<smouche> I got kicked once, must have been a different channel.
<holycow> senator32, that has nothing to do with the goddamned network browsing client!
<holycow> jesus
<topyli> tim1: knocking on my door
<holycow> you either need an app that can do that ... and its not the network browsing client
<tim1> ah ok, got it
<senator32> it has everything to do with the mountinghg of the network drives thou
<holycow> or you need a server on the other portion of the network to stream the tunes
<Thorrn4> is there a way to unlock the root login?
<holycow> jesus
<slappy15> unlock the root login?
<holycow> senator32, your just connecting to the share, that has nothing to do with streaming
<topyli> Thorrn4: why?
<holycow> basically you need a streaming media server for that
<holycow> most media stream servers work over the net or network, should be easily configurable
<ssam> thorn4 search sudo on the wiki
<holycow> stop trying to do things that don't make sense
<senator32> i realize....however it needs to consider the share on a mounted dive in order to play the song with out waiting to download the song from the server
<ssam> thorn4, but do you really need to do that?
<Thorrn4> topyli, nvm them, I dont need it; sorry 2 waste ur time
<holycow> senator32, what needs to consider the share?
<senator32> this makes perfect sense....ive had it working b4 in ubuntu
<holycow> senator32, what you are explaining makes you sound like you escaped from an insane asylum
<senator32> i have a laptop....i want to listen to my music on my main box
<holycow> :) i mean that nicely
<holycow> senator32, right
<topyli> Thorrn4: you could have had a reason, then i'd waste time to tell you how to do it :)
<holycow> two options please listen very carefully as you are already pissing me off, and i'm a nice guy :)
<senator32> i want to click on the music and it start ti play
<senator32> thats it
<holycow> just shutup and listen
<senator32> k
<holycow> learn first talk second
<topyli> heh
<Cine> grrr... think I broke it...
<smouche> jesus, maybe you all need some ops too... ;-)
<holycow> method 1. is the same as having a playlist on your local system
<thr1ce> there are ops in here
<holycow> just as you would tell xmms in y our playlist that your files are on say your desktop
<topyli> nooooooooo
<smouche> topyli, did you hear that?
<thr1ce> breezy's going strong...day 1
<Thorrn4> topyli, on 2nd thought, can u tell me?
<holycow> you can tell xmmms that they are on the mounted share
<zero[] > is it possible to make panels in gnome really transparent (not just show the wallpaper no matter what's really underneath)?
<topyli> Thorrn4: first, why?
<cikilin> hello
<holycow> how you mount the share doesn't matter, it has nothing to do with which client you do it with
<dell500> howdy
<holycow> ideally you want to do it with places > network servers or connect to server
<cikilin> i mount an ide and after restart i have to mount again
<topyli> Thorrn4: i don't have root on any box. you need a reason
<holycow> k? your player and playlist is on your laptop, your files are on another machine, the playlist just downloads the files over the network, there is no streaming of any kind involved
<holycow> it has nothing to do with anything you have said basically.
<holycow> option 2. actually setup a streaming server on  your network
<senator32> i guess that was my question....how ...or what do i use t mount a shared network drive
<invictus> how can I disable the gdm startup sound on hoary?
<holycow> thats exactly the same as option 1, except instead of xmms using a playlist to download files over the network ...
<KaiL_> Thorrn4: enabling root is possible but quite often not needed, as sudo can do the same....
<holycow> your talking again
<holycow> i told you to shutup
<holycow> don't talk until i say so
<holycow> :)
* Xappe sighs
<topyli> holycow: you're not very nice now
<Thorrn4> topyli, I want to add a file to the...bin folder for example, it will not allow me; I want to add a theme to the usr/share/theme folder, but I cannot
<holycow> like i was saying, if you have as streaming server on  your network, instead of xmms having a playlist that points to actual files on the network, the playlist points to the server on the network
<holycow> in both cases all you are doing is simply mounting a share, via samba, how its done makes no difference
<holycow> option a is the simples
<holycow> k. done :) now talk
<senator32> k
<senator32> thx
<topyli> Thorrn4: say, you want to do "foo". now you do "sudo foo". it will ask for your own password and complete the command
<senator32> i will try option a
<holycow> topyli, i gotta reduce the noise a bit otherwise they flail about as if they have epilepsy its hard to outline the concepts and ideas so then can solve their own problems otherwise :)
<topyli> heh
<holycow> senator32, no offense, i meant that humorously :)
<senator32> yea i know
<KingArthur10> hello, I've a question for anyone who knows.  I'm having problems with my sound.  It works, but only for certain things like Gaim and system and XMMS.  I can't get games to play sounds, and can't get flash files to play in firefox.
<KingArthur10> any ideas?
<senator32> i just had this working on another machine and this install is pissing me off
<Xappe> holycow: did you, or did you not take your tranquilizers today? ;)
<holycow> senatotr, places > connect to server
<topyli> KingArthur10: for debugging, open a terminal and do 'killall esd', then try those games
<holycow> select windows share most likely ... what is the other computer that storing the music, winders box?
<holycow> Xappe, :) lol
<senator32> yea
<senator32> im in kde currently
<holycow> oh shit
<senator32> so there is no places
<holycow> ha!
<senator32> yea
<holycow> fark sorry thats why your doing smb4k?
<senator32> yea
<senator32> couldn't talk...lol
<holycow> smb4k still has nothing to do with streaming, your options are as was outline
<Netsnipe> hey everyone
<KingArthur10> topyli, that cured the problem for games, but not for flash files online
<holycow> smb4k is flaky, try something else
<holycow> linneighbourhood is better
<topyli> Thorrn4: what i mean is, use sudo so you don't have to use root
<Netsnipe> quick question, but does hoary ship with centrino firmware on the CD?
<senator32> i'll dl it now
<topyli> Thorrn4: let me find you an useful link, hold on
<Thorrn4> ok thank you
<timing> okay is there anybody here who changed his sources.list and did apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; from a one year old debian sarge box to a ubuntu hoary box without problems?
<timing> i want to try
<holycow> senator32, konqueror is basically what you use in kde for browsing windows network, but its been way too long since i've used it ...
<holycow> linneighbourhood is the only client i've had success with
<topyli> KingArthur10: well, flash may be broken in ways you can't imagine. do you have flash-nonfree? it works better
<KingArthur10> netsnipe, technically, yes, horay ships with centrino drivers (don't think firmware), but on my Inspiron 8600, it doesn't work
<Airo> timing, I got frustrated doing dist-upgrade from one debian to another
<topyli> Thorrn4: here's a nice lecture for you :)
<Airo> woody -> sarge or whatever'
<topyli> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Thorrn4> ok topyli, hit me
<senator32> holycow, yea...im installing linneighborhood now
<KingArthur10> hrrmmm.....never heard of flash-nonfree.  lemme check it out
<Netsnipe> KingArthur10: so technically, ipw2100/2200 does not work out of the box on ubuntu?
<topyli> Thorrn4: ^^^
<holycow> Airo, yeah thatas a huge jump, it should work but there can be snags with such a large move
<Airo> holycow, yeps
<Goonie> My hoary install came witw ipw2200 v. 0.19 ... How long will it be until ipw2200 v. 1.03 will be stable and apt will upgrade?
<topyli> Thorrn4: found it?
<Airo> blah.. sleep
<topyli> wuss
<Thorrn4> topyli, yea...Im reading it
<topyli> Thorrn4: it's not really something you have to read through. just enough to see why ubuntu has no root
#ubuntu 2005-05-08
<KingArthur10> no, technically, ipw2100/220 does work out of the box.  just didn't with mine
<KingArthur10> worked on the pre-release of Horay, then broke when I updated to the full release.  Don't know why.  tried reinstalling the full release, still broken
<KingArthur10> using a PC-card wi-fi card currently.  works, just kinda annoying
<topyli> hrm
<senator32> holycow, i installed linneighborhood and got the exact same error
<holycow> whats that again?
<senator32> libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<senator32> 7930: Connection to SENATOR32 failed
<senator32> SMB connection failed
<senator32> thats when i attempted to mount
<holycow> *hmmm* weird, google that, i've never seen it before
<holycow> sorry for the lame answer i wish i could be more specific
<senator32> i tryed
<senator32> i know
<holycow> nothing?
<senator32> nope
<Goonie> KingArthur10~ ipw2200 v. 0.19 is way borky... the new version works like a charm ppl tell me.. just don't know how to uninstall my current verion and compile the new one
<holycow> *ummm* i'm at a loss, my appologies i would like to help
<senator32> i have got the 1000,1000 error b4 which says that i need to be root, but not this time
<senator32> no biggy
<KingArthur10> I've got the ipw2100
<flipy> how can I make the windows partitions to show in Places (gnome)?
<Cine> grrr... can't get .wmv files to play... which package do I need?
<Xappe> flipy, mount them in /media and do a /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<flipy> ok i'll do it :D
<Juhaz> w32codecs
<Juhaz> wdecs
<Juhaz> -wdecs
<Thorrn4> topyli, thank you..that helped me out
<Cine> I looked for the w32codecs but its not in the package list
<topyli> BTW, in the RootSudo wiki page, an important detail is left out. every cracker knows your box has an account named "root"
<Cine> I'll try wdecs
<Xappe> oh, and you will need to do the dbus-1 restart after every reboot for them to show up correctly
<topyli> but they don't know it has an account named "topyli"
<Juhaz> Cine, heh, wdecs was a typo
<Cine> oh
<Cine> well then I won't find that one either... :)
<hybrid> is azureus in universe
<hypno> topyli: so fix it, it's a wiki :)
<topyli> i think i will :)
<Cine> the w32codecs came back as unavailable in apt get, and doesn't show up when I search for it in synaptic
<topyli> if this makes sense
<mburns> hypno: go look:)
<hypno> heh
<DarwinsBUlldog> toplyi, just like every goon knows windows has a user called administrator.
<smouche> heh heh, topyli, I've seen people joining irc channels with nicks like "Root_" !
<flipy> Xappe, it is mounted on /media and still the same
<topyli> yes
<Juhaz> Cine, looks like w32codecs is in marillat
<mburns> Cine: go to www.ubuntuguide.org and read how to add new repositories to apt-get/synaptic
<Juhaz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Cine> I have universe and multiverse added
<Xappe> flipy, add the "user" option to the fstab line
<topyli> smouche: i've whois'd them and some of them _are_ root :(
<DarwinsBUlldog> And any good windows admin gets rid of administator and logs in under another name to get admin rights
<mburns> Cine: go to www.ubuntuguide.org and read how to add new repositories to apt-get/synaptic :)
<flipy> Xappe, dev/hda5       /media/win_c          vfat    rw,user,auto,umask=0,iocharset=iso8859-1,utf8        0       0
<DarwinsBUlldog> Cine, what arch are you using ?
<smouche> I know, it's people advertising, I just got a new linux install here, and it's so nice of 1) the distro to let me log in as root, and
<smouche> 2) it's so nice of my irc client to advertise that fact for me by default
<marzec> greetings
<Cine> um... you mean Hoary?
<Xappe> flipy, that should do it I think
<senator32> holycow, i think i figured out my problem...not sure how to fix it though...i did this command "chmod +s `which smbmount` " this is wrong according to the google search i did. it needs to be "chmod +s `which smbmnt` " apparently it makes a big difference
<flipy> Xappe, that's what i've had always, and still not showing
<holycow> senator32, thats basically what the error said too .. i've simply never seen that before :/
<DarwinsBUlldog> Cine, no, are you running the AMD64 version of ubuntu ?
<mburns> Cine: AMD-64, i386 (amd/intel), PPC (mac)
<MrMinit> Hi guys, some problems here. I think I managed to delete xorg.conf when I tried to install NVidia-drivers. Can't start X now, only got 'no screens found' (or something) error.. hints?
<holycow> you haveto basically chmod the right files, which ones, beyond me
<marzec> just a small question, has anyone here ever succeded in installing a netgear wg111 wlan usb stick on the latest ubuntu (doh what a sentence:) )
<senator32> i may uninstall samba and reinstal it
<hamtarorist> hi everyone
<DarwinsBUlldog> cine, only if it is the AMD64 version I seem to recall that the windows codecs are not availible.
<Arthur> YAY!  I got flash working with sounds!
<DarwinsBUlldog> Unless you mess around with a 32bit chroot that is
<Arthur> :-D
<Arthur> thankee :-)
<Xappe> flipy: well, my ext3 partitions show up just fine after I restart dbus
<Cine> how do I go about checking that Dawrin?
<holycow> Arthur, what was the fix again, you had to change a .mozilla setting right?
<flipy> Xappe, gonna check
<flipy> Xappe, anyway
<hamtarorist> can anyone tell me what the kernel version and how to look it up is of  Ubuntu 5.04 (the latest one)?
<Arthur> had to install flash-nonfree
<DarwinsBUlldog> Cine, in a terminal window type in uname -a and post what it says
<thechitowncubs> uname -r
<thechitowncubs> i think
<flipy> anybody knows why in a vfat partition are keeping permissions from windows xp?
<Cine> Linux Lukie 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<thechitowncubs> hamtarorist: uname -r
<hamtarorist> thanks thechitowncubs
<thechitowncubs> np
<DarwinsBUlldog> Cine, ok, you are using an i386 version, so you should be able to install the windows codecs.
<flipy> Xappe, it worked... that means i'll have to restart dbus always?
<topyli> smouche: yeah, come on and get root if you can, i have linux, i'm uncrackable! what bullshit
<Xappe> flipy, yes
<Xappe> flipy, i've not come up with any other solution
<holycow> man i love linux
<DarwinsBUlldog> Cine, I suspect you have not got  apt looking in the right place.
<hybrid> anyone have azureus running with ppc
<holycow> i have yet to download and install a single goddamned driver
<flipy> Xappe, did u take a look at any conf file for dbus?
<holycow> everything just works
<Cine> I have universe and multiverse added... is there another?
<holycow> hillarious
<Xappe> flipy: hopefully they'll fix it with the next versions of dbus/HAL
<DarwinsBUlldog> Cine, not sure.
<cusco> Im having some troubles with my ipod...
<cusco> suddenly it wont mount read-write anymore, only read-only. I had left the original HFS+ filesystem on it, and im learning that there is no fsck.hfsplus for Linux that would clear the INCONSISTENT-bit of my HFS+ filesystem.
<flipy> Xappe, maybe it's already fixed, but still not in repository
<topyli> holycow: just the normal state of affairs. you've been to hell, now you're in the normal state
<smouche> Cine, yes -- those repos are for unsupported, but not (as far as I know) proprietary files
* cornholio is away (ocupadisimo :/) [L:off|P:off] 
<Xappe> flipy: no, i'm not that advanced, and I could not find anything useful on the forums :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having problems with hotplug. once it gets to hotplug it just stops booting. im pretty sure it locks everything up (you cant press any keys and make them appear on the screen). any idea's anybody?
<smouche> Cine, you need to check www.ubuntuguide for instructions; it's an excellent guide to this stuff
<DarwinsBUlldog> Smouche, thank you. I was about to point him there but forgot the url!
<topyli> i think it's down :(
<flipy> if I mount a windows partition, it's keeping windows permissions, why this?
<smouche> np, DarwinsBUlldog -- I think someone already die actually -- oops:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<Xappe> flipy: how do you mean?
<smouche> I keep sending people to ".com" by mistake
<holycow> flipy, thats how networking works
<topyli> it's up! :)
<smouche> jesus, my typing! "already somebody die actually"  hah hah -- "did"
<flipy> holycow, it's not networking
<matt1987> what is x11
<holycow> flipy, the 'server' on which the share resides decides what the permissions are
<topyli> holycow: "partition"
<holycow> 'its how networking works'
<DarwinsBUlldog> Flipy, is this accessing a fat partition via samba or mounting it directly ?
<smouche> flipy, wouldn't you be really pissed if it didn't keep those permissions??
<smouche> that's what permissions are for...
<matt1987> whats x11
<topyli> heh
<flipy> Xappe, well, I've did what you told me (I was able to access the partitions the ohter way), and if I browse thru it I can see that in some directories I can't write
<topyli> moi matti. X!! is the windowing system you're probably looking at
<flipy> i'm mounting it
<Super_Cat_Frog> matt1987 - the X server (currently Xorg, used to be XFree86)
<nickrud> matt1987, it's the software that drives your display. www.x.org for more info
<flipy> and no, i don't want to keep permissions
<matt1987> ok
<flipy> why the heck do i need windows permissions under linux?
<matt1987> well i install loads of programs fome the synaptic thingy and i can see them in my menu help
<holycow> *sigh*
<thr1ce> because you have windows partitions
<Xappe> flipy: maybe you hould try umask=000 and chown the mountpoint to your user?
<flipy> Xappe, i've did the chown
<transgress> anyone know why my bootup would hang at COnfiguring network interfaces?  if i control-c it, everything works fine, but it's an annoyance to have to do that
<flipy> (i'll check again)
<holycow> flipy, your name is oddly appropriate in light of your questions
<holycow> :)
<flipy> and i put a umask=0 (not 000)
<thr1ce> add umask=ooo to /etc/fstab
<thr1ce> 000 *
<flipy> holycow, why?
<zero[] > can i get true transparancy in gnome 2.1?
<matt1987> why wont none of the prgrams i have downloaded in synaptic pasckage thingy appear in my menu
<topyli> matt1987: do you have a "debian" entry in the main menu?
<matt1987> huh?
<Cine> ah HA!  found it... :)
<holycow> flipy, when you finally *get* why we are right you will look back and laaaaauuuugggghhh
<holycow> :)
<topyli> matt1987: in the "applications" menu. is there a "debian" submenu?
<matt1987> no
<matt1987> howto?
<nickrud> matt, insttall menu  and menu-xdg, and there will be a new debian entry in your menus
<transgress> hey does anyone have any suggestions about why my processor is clocking in at 797 mghz according to /proc/cpuinfo?  it's an amd64 3000+
<DarwinsBUlldog> Transgress, is it looking for network resources that are not availible ?
<holycow> as a side note, this is also humorous --> http://www.jellyslab.com/~bteo/hacker.htm
<topyli> matt1987: install the "menu" package. then, open a terminal and do "sudo update-menus"
<flipy> holycow, first, sorry for not being so smart, i'm not native english so weird gramatic errors/fun things are hard for me to catch
<holycow> transgress, severe underclocking?
<holycow> -_-
<transgress> DarwinsBUlldog: iuno... the default is eth0 which is available... now it could be looking for wifi too i guess
<flipy> holycow, and second, are you talking about flip thing?
<holycow> flipy, please don't appologize, i'm just kidden
<transgress> holycow: well it's a 1.8 ghz... i'm kind of just getting .8... so yeah sever underclocking
<flipy> holycow, don't worry
<holycow> :) k.
<RainFX> transgress: It's probably the AMD cool'n'quiet thingy...
<flipy> Xappe, btw, you were right, i didn't chown the directories
<holycow> flipy, look, basically the server on which the file sits decides what permissions the files have right?
<holycow> if your sitting at that machine and make all the files read only for everyone, than everyone will have read only right
<transgress> RainFX: huh?
<Xappe> tranquillizers, holycow, tranquillizers...
<holycow> whether they are sitting on the network or at the machine
<flipy> holycow, machine, it's my laptop
<flipy> sharing windows and linux
<flipy> to keep school things working
<topyli> holycow: this is not networking dude
<matt1987> it didnt work
<matt1987> dont worrie just appeared
<topyli> matt1987: open a terminal, and do "sudo update-menus"
<Xappe> holycow: he's dualbooting ;)
<holycow> flipy, sure, then on your windows machine you need to set the appropriate permissions for the directories you want to share
<holycow> topyli, am i actually helping too much?
<holycow> >_>
<topyli> matt1987: congratulations, you have the messy debian menu there :)
<flipy> holycow, let's get this straight, I'm mounting the partitons, so I don't understand why linux is taking a look at windows permissions
<holycow> Xappe, hes using a network share to access the files on the same machine?
<flipy> that sounds odd for me
<holycow> you have got to be kidding me?
<topyli> holycow: you're off topic there. he's not networking, he's mounting partitions :)
<Cine> rats... wmv still won't play
<holycow> flipy, rofl, never mind Xappe is right i need more meds
<Xappe> holycow: no? he's mounting a fat32 partition
<flipy> xDDDD
<Ironfrost> cine - did you install win32 codecs and VLC?
<transgress> is there a way to make my chip the right clock speed?
<holycow> rofl topyli i though he was mounting network shares :)
<holycow> haha sorry flipy !!!!!!
<Ironfrost> also, is there DRM on the file?
<topyli> heh
<Cine> installed the codecs... not VLC
<flipy> Xappe, the thing is that two users are sharing the comp, so if I chown just to my user, would the other user be able to browse rwx there?
<topyli> holycow: you need a beer or something =)
<holycow> topyli, totally :)
* topyli hands holycow a beer
<Cine> whats the name of the package?
<flipy> holycow, bud?
<Xappe> flipy: give permissions to both users
* holycow chugs, then falls asleep
<holycow> lol
<flipy> Xappe, run twice chown?
<holycow> flipy, so you cant seen certain windows directories after you mount your xp partition? odd
<flipy> Xappe, or chown user1,user2:user1,user2?
<holycow> do you any directories encrypted maybe?
<flipy> holycow, i can see them, but i can't write to there
<dave> Is there a way to browse for printers on the network to add a new network printer. I know I could when I was using Debian but Ubuntu seems just a little different
<holycow> flipy, thats correct
<ThomasWinwood> Hey, hope you can help a Ubuntu newb. I'm trying to configure network support with my wireless card but am getting no DHCPOFFERs back.
<holycow> linux doesn't have write support for ntfs
<cikilin> holycow:i mount an ide and after restart i have to mount again
<maddler> holycow... ?!
<holycow> you can only read ntfs partition ... it is ntfs correct?
<DarwinsBUlldog> Flipy, if it is an NTFS partition you won't be able to write to it.
<senator32> how do you "Please remove the setuid root bit from smbmount tool."
<flipy> DarwinsBUlldog, FAT32
<maddler> holycow... 2.6 has rw support for ntfs
<maddler> afaik
<holycow> flipy, weird :/
* nickrud thinks holycow didn't _need_ another brew
<holycow> maddler, no it doesn't actually :/
<Cine> crap... a lot of VLC packages... which one do I need?
<DarwinsBUlldog> flipy, and you are sure you are mounting it read-write ?
<maddler> mumble...
<treke> maddler:  be careful, last I checked there we serious limitations to the rw support
<flipy> ok
<nakata> heh, 'need' + 'vlc' = false
<flipy> here's my fstab line
<DarwinsBUlldog> flipy, what does you fstab entry say ?
<Cine> lol
<senator32> how do you "remove the setuid root bit from smbmount tool."
<holycow> oh right fstab, right set permission, go dudes :)
<maddler> treke... never used it actually... but afaik rw support should be ok in latest kernel versions...
<Xappe> now, this is entertainment ;)
<dell500> what are backports repositories?
<Cine> suggestions then nakata?  I'm trying to get WMV files to play
<DarwinsBUlldog> maddler, as I understand it writing to an NTFS partition in Linux can seriously screw the partition.
<senator32> any ideas...
<Rubin> DarwinsBUlldog: iv gotten away with it
<transgress> also, does anyone know why my icons would be sort of scrambled on my toolbars after a reboot?
<transgress> they never did this when i had the toolbars stretched, but when i told them not to expand, rebooted, they were all fucked up
<maddler> DarwinsBUlldog... as I said I've never tried it myself... (happily I don't use any microcrap product)... lemme check something
<holycow> Xappe, if this is what you do for fun, you need help bro :)
<DarwinsBUlldog> Rubin, I think it depends what you do. But when I was looking at doing it a few weeks ago I came across some horror stories.
<Xappe> holycow: well, why are YOU sitting here?
<topyli> dell500: there are not many for hoary anyway. it's partly more recent than sid
<flipy> here's the fstab line
<holycow> Xappe, i have a cat5 in my cell
<flipy> /dev/hda5       /media/win_c          vfat    rw,user,auto,umask=000,iocharset=iso8859-1,utf8        0       0
<holycow> >_>
<dell500> ok, but what are they :)
<dell500> like the def behind it
<topyli> dell500: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Xappe> holycow: ahah, that explains a lot
<holycow> -_-
<dell500> i'm gonna be making the jump from winblows to linux as we speak, i'm so excited, and esp with a new distro :)
<topyli> dell500: i don't recommend them. they make upgrading more difficult
<Cine> WMV files still aren't playing... installed w32codecs, but still no go... any other suggestions?
<Rubin> dell500: souns like fun :)
<nickrud> Cine, what player?
<topyli> those were the days
<Cine> totem seems to be the only one that doesn't just flat out crash
<nickrud> Cine, and which totem, the gstreamer one or the xine one?
* Rubin hugs totem. if only you could make the video part go away
<Xappe> Cine: apt-get install totem-xine, then unpack the essential codecs from the mplayer site into your /home/user/.gnome2/totem-addons
<topyli> Cine: install totem-xine instead of totem
<maddler> DarwinsBUlldog... I remember I had an article about ntfs... but can't find it... so... you could actually be right... :)
<flipy> DarwinsBUlldog,
<Cine> topyli: gstreamer
<DarwinsBUlldog> flipy, I can see nothing wrong with that fstab entry.
<flipy> DarwinsBUlldog, /dev/hda5       /media/win_c          vfat    rw,user,auto,umask=000,iocharset=iso8859-1,utf8        0       0
<topyli> Cine: gstreamer is cool, but totem-xine still works better in real life
<thread> so my networking was fine earlier today... but all of a sudden, I can't get a dhcp ip from my wireless OR ethernet
<Cine> ok, I'll give that a shot
<thread> anybody have any suggestions for me?
<flipy> DarwinsBUlldog, Xappe : can i apply chown for two users?
<dell500> just wondering, but is it possible for ubuntu to do 3daccel with ATI cards??
<dell500> or is that still a long shot?
<Rubin> thread: ifdown eth0;ifup eth0
<holycow> dell500, yes
<thr1ce> ati cards work fine
<topyli> dell500: i have a radeon 9xxx on my work box, and it works
<Cine> speaking of crashing... I Have an mPlayer instance that crashed... how do I make the window go away?
<Xappe> flipy: maybe you could try a chgrp to a group that conatins both users?
<flipy> Xappe, i'll see
<nickrud> Cine, I use killall mplayer :)
<topyli> works :)
<thread> Rubin: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 .... ... a few times... then it tries a previously leased ip, pings gateway, fails. I'm totally stumped at this point.
<Cine> okie
<Zugot> topyli: which radeon 9xxx?   i sold my 9800xt cuz it just sucked too bad in linux
<HrdwrBoB> topyli: 9xxx covers about five (I think maybe more) ATI chipsets :)
<Rubin> thread: is it plugged in? :)
<Zugot> 9000, 9200, 9500, 9800
<Zugot> oh and 9700
<Cine> hmm... no processes killed
<Cine> and still can't play the damn WMV file... sheesh
<nickrud> Cine, then killall -9 mplayer
<topyli> Zugot: i think its a 9200. like i said, it's the work box so i don't worry too much about the 3d performance
<Zugot> cine killall -9 mplayer
<thread> Rubin: Yes
<Zugot> 9200... that should work
<topyli> it works
<HrdwrBoB> effectively if you want to play games in linux, you need an nvidia card
<thread> Rubin: it's definitely plugged in... I got the lights and everything
<Cine> no proccesses killed...
<Rubin> thread: your not using any kind of firewall are you? (playing with iptables or such?)
<thread> Rubin: nope
<Cine> oh, 9200?
<topyli> HrdwrBoB: for about 6 years, i've been buying only matrox cards. the work box was given to me so...
<Cine> hmm... still no workie
<nickrud> Cine, last gasp for me is closing the terminal I called it from
<Rubin> thread: is your network card driver a module? you could try rmmoding it and modprobing it (remove/add)
<Cine> I did it thru the gui
<Cine> guess I'll just have to restart
<thread> Rubin: I've tried rebooting
<thread> Rubin: I'm about to try a live cd
<topyli> Cine: you'll have to reboot after installing the ati drivers
<Rubin> thread: hmm. are you sure the dhcp server is working?
<Cine> oh, ok
<DarwinsBUlldog> thread, sure it is not a problem with the dhcp server ?
<Cine> well away I go then
<topyli> they do it the windows way :)
<Rubin> thread: you might check the ethernet ports for bent pins
<thread> yea, dhcp server definitely should be up & running... but that's why I'm going to try a boot cd
<ThomasWinwood> thread's problem sounds remarkably like mine. eth0 seems to be okay but DHCP fails to work. I'm not sure what to check.
<thread> ThomasWinwood: sucks, huh :/
<ThomasWinwood> Yeah.
<Rubin> sometimes you have to have an ISP assigned hostname for DHCP, or have the HWA registered with the server
<Rubin> depends on your setup
<ThomasWinwood> "No IPv6 routers present" crops up a lot.
<topyli> thread: ThomasWinwood do "lspci" and see what it says about the card
<Rubin> is the DHCP server a router? or your ISP?
<ThomasWinwood> Router.
<Rubin> ipv6?
<thread> ipv4.. it's my dorm network
<Rubin> thread: wonder if you were disabled or something
<topyli> yeah, if the lines are open at all
<thread> disabled?
<thread> like admins disabled me?
<topyli> if the socket is not connected
<ThomasWinwood> topyli: Ethernet controller appears at 0000:00:0b.0 - Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<thread> ... I would still get a dhcp ip, but would only be able to get to special MSU pages
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: that's pretty standard
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: in fact, i have the same card :)
<ThomasWinwood> Yay. Any clues for configuring my system?
<flipy> Xappe, DarwinsBUlldog: still having the same issue... i've tryed to change the group but when i romount it, gets the root:root permissions
<ThomasWinwood> Windows basically did all this for me, so I'm slightly clueless.
<Rubin> thread: hmm. you could run tcpdump in another window to see what your sending/recieving
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: what does your /etc/network/interfaces say about eth0?
<Janux> hi, where do you see how much memory your system has in Ubuntu?
<ThomasWinwood> map eth0
<ThomasWinwood> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<topyli> that's all?
<topyli> ah
<ThomasWinwood> auto eth0
<Cine> well this is a fun game... now they are supposedly encrypted and can't be opened... the WMV files that is
<TetrisMaster> can anyone tell me how to add my second HDD to the GNOME desktop like in KDE
<thread> Rubin: I tried ethereal earlier... saw a whole slew of arp queries and stuff that were coming from the network ... I know I'm connected
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: i don't know what "map eth0" means. otherwise it seems ok
<Rubin> thread: do you see any dhcp replies when you ifup eth0?
<TetrisMaster> i added my second HDD to the fstab but i have to go routing threw /mnt/ to get my files from it
<thread> Rubin: none. zero.
<ThomasWinwood> I notice when I do dhclient it DHCPDISCOVERs to 255.255.255.255.
<TetrisMaster> i would like to be able to add the device as a file on the desktop
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: that's bad
<Rubin> thread: sure sounds like the dhcp server is not responding to you. maybe its out of leases
<Janux> hi, anyone knows how to check how much physical memory you have in your system in Linux? like what command?
<Rubin> Janux: free -m
<thread> Rubin: dosen't make sense... if that was the case, it would only be temporary
<thread> Rubin: this hasn't been working for a few hrs now...
<nickrud> TetrisMaster, open /mnt with nautilus, and middle button drag the folder you want to the desktop, and choose link
<Rubin> thread: other people are working?
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: if you do "ifconfig", do you have an "inet address" for eth0 there?
<Rubin> thread: run iptables -L
<thread> Rubin: erm.. dont' know for sure
<Rubin> make sure everything is 'allow'
<mattgirv> Hey
<ThomasWinwood> I have an inet6 address.
<Janux> Rubin, thank you
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: no plain inet?
<ThomasWinwood> No.
<topyli> that's bad as well
<mattgirv> I have a Sony Clie (PalmOS Device) and I cannot, for the life of me, get gnome-pilot to see it at all.
<Janux> Rubin, o...how do you know this? like did you search on Google? read books? or you go through your entire linux and try commands?
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: dhcp is not working, but you know that already. i think the problem is not in your box
<ThomasWinwood> topyli: If we go to PM you can help me more easily there.
<sagara> hi all, in cshell how do i add a value to my $PATH enviromental variable?
<Rubin> Janux: i prolly found it by someone talking about it on irc 6 years ago :)
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: not really, i'm out of ideas
<ThomasWinwood> Ah.
<Rubin> Janux: but, ls /usr/bin and type "man xxx" on everything you see there
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: all i could guess is your box is not the problem
<thread> Rubin: I'm in knoppix... I do pump, and I get eth0: transmit timed out, resetting. Operation failed.
<Rubin> Janux: and there are books
<thread> Rubin: iptables -L, all 3 chains are policy ACCEPT
<Rubin> thread: wonder if a transmit pair in your ethernet cord got damaged
<Cine> stuff like this makes me miss windows just a bit... :(  any other suggestions on the WMV file front?
<Janux> Rubin, ic...o..what's the difference between /bin and /usr/bin ?
<topyli> ThomasWinwood: do you have any live CD linuxes like knoppix there?
<ThomasWinwood> Not onhand.
<topyli> would be a good test
<Rubin> Janux: /bin is stuff the system needs to boot and mount drives.. /usr/bin is everything else
<Benoni> The 5.04 release notes mention installing from USB devices.  However, all the installers I see are CD-sized ".iso" images.  What am I missing?
<ThomasWinwood> I remember there was a hassle to get DHCP working on Knoppix.
<holycow> ThomasWinwood, whats the issue again? your post is out of my buffer range
<CarlK> Benoni - a CD sized thumb drive ;)
<holycow> rofl, yet another scanner, plug it in and it works
<holycow> killer
<ThomasWinwood> holycow: No DHCP.
<Rubin> Janux: some people put /usr/bin on another computer, or different hard drive, so they need 'the basics' to boot up and mount it
<Benoni> CarlK: Ah.  Drat.
<CarlK> Benoni - I don;t know really - don't mind me
<Janux> Rubin, ic....sounds fun....
<Benoni> CarlK: Oh, in that case ... thppt!  :-P
<Xappe> Cine, did you try my method? worked for me...
<CarlK> Benoni, yeah yeah... but I can tell you what worked for me..
<Cine> what was that Xappe?
<Rubin> Janux: also see 'man -k keyword' tho its not very good
<Cine> I must have missed it
<CarlK> Benoni - https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<holycow> ThomasWinwood, where do you recieve your dhcp offer from? router?
<ThomasWinwood> Yep.
<ThomasWinwood> 192.168.1.1
<Janux> Rubin, okay....I am checking out the Ubuntu web site now for setting up my windows shared printer.
<Xappe> Cine: totem-xine and the essential codecs from the mplayer site unpacked in /home/user/.gnome2/totem-addons
<smouche> Rubin, could one also use a usb stick instead of GRUB, for multiboots?
<Benoni> Thanks for the pointer, CarlK.  I hereby un-thppt you.  :-D
<Rubin> Janux: good luck with that. printers are not easy in linux yet :(
<holycow> can you manually set your ip to 192.168.1.2 and try pinging your router? or getting in to its web config?
<CarlK> Benoni - na, i deserved it ;)
<Cine> ok, I'll give that a shot
<ThomasWinwood> I doubt it.
<holycow> system > admin > networking
<holycow> try it
<abstractism> hey all
<mattgirv> I have a Sony Clie (PalmOS Device) and I cannot, for the life of me, get gnome-pilot to see it at all.
<ThomasWinwood> Already did. That dialog helps little.
<thread> Rubin: I searched 'DHCP' in the tcpdump when I did a pump, and all I see is lines with 'request' ...
<abstractism> I got some dirt on my problem
<ThomasWinwood> It's all function and no help.
<Janux> Rubin, ya...thanks though
<holycow> actually it helps a lot, eh no, wrong
<abstractism> with hardware accelerated graphics
<dell500> just wondering, but is it possible for ubuntu to do 3daccel with ATI cards??
<ThomasWinwood> What's a "location"?
<topyli> Cine: you can apt-get the codecs in a nice package from the marillat repository
<abstractism> (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information: (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.8.25 (II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 14 2005 (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver. (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<Rubin> thread: so either the DHCP server is seeing your discover queries, and ignoring you, or its not seeing them at all
<holycow> the help is knowledge, one cannot proffer knowledge through popus and wizards despite ms's best efforts to the contrary :)
<holycow> ThomasWinwood, what that means is your network card is hosed, get another one, or replace router
<mvelasco2> where can I get free nxserver from?
<holycow> ThomasWinwood, you wont  be able to tell otherwise which is bad, but one of them is
<thread> Rubin: hmm... well I guess I'll just cry about it then :/
<abstractism> how can I get the right version for my kernel?
<Rubin> thread: give your knoppix a try, maybe call the net folks
<holycow> abstractism, uname -a
<thread> Rubin: that was knoppix I was just on
<dell500> abstractism: what vid card??
<Rubin> hrm
<abstractism> 2.6.10-5-386
<Rubin> try another cable?
<Rubin> try another network jack
<Rubin> etc
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, for some reason... in the theme preferences, it doesn't show me a preview any more?
<abstractism> and I have an ATI radeon 9800 Pro
<holycow> actually that too, what rueben said
<thread> Rubin: weird part is the same thing happens with the wireless where it used to get an ip.
<dell500> sweeet
<Cine> topyli, the w32codecs?  I did that already, no go...
<thechitowncubs> Is there something that I need to rebuild, or something like that
<dell500> you gettin close to figuring it out?? :)
<mole_> quick question: how can I fix the bad signature problem with the update archives
<thread> Rubin: honestly, though, the wireless has been flakey.. sometimes getting an ip and sometimes failing to dhcp one up...
<mole_> Can't find an answer on the FA
<Cine> This file is encrypted and cannot be played back.    damnit, thats annoying...
<dell500> i tried for almost 3 weeks to get 3d accel to work with my 9600xt
<Rubin> thread: i wouldnt be surprised if your uni's dhcp server is down or something
<mole_> FA = FAQ
<mole_> or wiki
<Rubin> thread: i have a lot of trouble with wireless as well
<thread> Rubin: any wireless tips? :)
<oscarh> hi, anyone who can help me figure out what i have missed when adding my own keymap to x?
<closure> abstractism, there's a bit of problems with the ATI cards
<oscarh> xkb even
<travisnux> Hi everyone
<travisnux> I'm french
<closure> my TV out doesn't work for crap
<dell500> closure: like them sucking :)
<travisnux> I've just install ubuntu
<Rubin> thread: write a letter to the manuf demanding they open the specs so people can write proper drivers
<travisnux> and i've a problem
<travisnux> I don't know the root password
<dell500> lol
<dell500> that sucks travis
<Rubin> transgress: sudo -s
<oscarh> travisnux, there is none
<Rubin> then type your USER password
<topyli> Cine: rhm
<oscarh> or, there is...
<closure> dell500, you seem to be quite angry were you touched by an ati card as a young boy?
<dell500> lol
<oscarh> transgress, but you shouldn't use it
<oscarh> sudo is the way
<travisnux> in the installation he hasn't asked to define a password
<Cine> rhm?
<dell500> no, i just didn't like trying to get 3d accel to work, it was the bain of my existence when i was working on fedora
<dell500> it sucked
<Rubin> transgress: ubuntu doesnt use root that way.
<topyli> it used to be a topic here: no ati vs nvidia flames here
<thechitowncubs> Any ideas?
<oscarh> travisnux, its some md5 hash now i believe
<closure> dell500, i was abused by a CDR drive for years
<cusco> how is it that I change the local char encoding please?
<dell500> closure: oh, i hear ya, as was i.... as was i
<holycow> closure, rofl
<cusco> the default is utf-8 I would like to have iso8859-15
<oscarh> travisnux, if you really want to become root for a while sudo -s
* dell500 will bbl, time for some chemistry homework, w00t!
<closure> dell500, not to mention 14.4k dial up i mean there is only so much a boy can go through before he just lashes out you know?
<travisnux> he ask a password
<dell500> nice chattin, i'll be up on ubuntu soon :)
<closure> dell500, are you a developer for ubuntu? you mentioned working on fedora
<dell500> closure, oh of course
<oscarh> travisnux, type your user passwerd
<Goonie> Flash stopped working when I upgraded to Hoary.. anyone had this problem?
<dell500> nope, just meddled with fedora a bit (2 that is)
<closure> dell500, ahh
<holycow> Goonie, appearently installing the non free version worked for one person
<dell500> didn't really like it, not much support and the forum/community was very lacking in helping newbs, ubuntu seems more newbie friendly than most
<closure> dell500, perhaps you can answer my question wtf is the latest gaim not in the ubuntu repositories and there is no deb pkg for it
<Goonie> holycow~ thx.. gonna give that a try
<holycow> Goonie, alternatively google that on the ubuntu website, there is another fix wher eyou haveto change a variable in a text file
<travisnux> yes it's good
<dell500> closure: that sounds like a google query :)
<travisnux> but why we cann't log in root ?
<Rubin> travisnux: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cusco> sudo su
<oscarh> travisnux, why would you want to?
<dell500> closure, i've yet to use ubuntu, i'm dling as we speak on my speedy cable line that i love oh so much :)
<closure> dell500, that's what i'm liking about it this is my first desktop based linux box so i'm digging the support with ubuntu(though technically i run kubuntu)
<eb0x> What can I use to play .RM files?
<Cine> grrr.... where is the "make it work just like windows button cuz I'm too dumb to get all this stuff working on my own"?
<eb0x> I tried installing RealPlayer 3 times, but it didn't work
<dell500> what's kubuntu??
<thechitowncubs> KDE ubuntu
<mattgirv> I have a Sony Clie (PalmOS Device) and I cannot, for the life of me, get gnome-pilot to see it at all.
<dell500> oooo
<dell500> neato
<oscarh> Rubin, how does you guys come up with those links that fast?
<Goonie> holycow~ nope... that didn't work
<closure> dell500, lucky you remember that cdr i mentioned? well the pos broke a while back and i had to wait about 2 months for the cds to get here
<thechitowncubs> not the best of kde distros (YET)
<travisnux> I want to know the root password
<oscarh> Rubin, huge clippboard?
<travisnux> lol
<dell500> that sucks
<Rubin> oscarh: i read it yesterday and remembered where it was
<oscarh> travisnux, you have to set it if you really want to log in as root
<DarwinsBUlldog> Ubuntu is the first gnome distro that I have liked. I tried FC3 and hated gnome on that.
<dell500> what comes with ubuntu?? like does it run gnome or can you switch to kde, or is that an addon ??
<abbot45> Are they having issues with Icon Sets in Hoary?  None of them work.
<oscarh> travisnux, but you are supposed to use sudo
<abstractism> ok, trying something new
<abstractism> bbiab
<thechitowncubs> dell: you can easily switch by installing kubuntu-desktop
<oscarh> travisnux, read the articla Rubin posted a link to
<dell500> neato!
<closure> dell500, ubuntu comes with gnome. you can switch to kde if you like though
<thechitowncubs> that will install KDE (kubuntu) and gnome (ubuntu)
<DarwinsBUlldog> dell, it intalls gnome but you can install kde afterwards
<dell500> i can't wait to get my hands on this, i'm so excited
<thechitowncubs> but if you want to install seperate kde packages, you can do that also
<dell500> sweet ass :)
<Rubin> they did a lot of work making gnome seamless and integrated
<eb0x> What can I use to play .RM files?
<dell500> k, well i got another 25 minutes left on the live cd
<Rubin> im not sure the kde stuff is as finished yet
<dell500> so i'll bbl
<thechitowncubs> eb0x: realplayer
<thechitowncubs> www.ubuntuguide.org
<eb0x> RealPlayer won't install
<topyli> eb0x: you can install realpleyre
<Super_Cat_Frog> eb0x - mplayer
<Cine> hmm... now I'm thinkin' these files are just corrupt...
<topyli> eb0x: how are you trying?
<eb0x> using the bin file
<closure> dell500, if you don't wish to have gnome anymore you can delete it by removing gnomelibs2.0 and it will destroy pretty much everything that is gnome oriented.
<eb0x> And it seems to install fine
<abbot45> eb0x: it should work.  real offers a linux version.
<eb0x> But it doesnt open
<Xappe> no, goddamn, i'm tired. goodnight
<topyli> eb0x: where did you install it? it asks you
<closure> dell500, though if you will more than likely reinstall that individual package as it's required for many apps
<Super_Cat_Frog> eb0x - add universe to the repo's and apt-get install w32codecs
<eb0x> topyli: /home/eb0x
<eb0x> And i went in there
<abbot45> Are they having issues with Icon Sets in Hoary?
<eb0x> and typed ./realplay
<eb0x> And it doesnt do anything
<eb0x> Super_Cat_Frog: Ok
<dell500> i like gnome, i just wanna see what KDE's new stuff is like :)
<closure> dell500, also if you know you want KDE you can just get kubuntu from www.kubuntu.org
<topyli> eb0x: in that directory, is there in fact a file named realplay?
<topyli> if you do ls
<eb0x> topyli: Yes
<closure> dell500, to each their own gnome ran sluggish as balls to me and i find kde more customizeable(is that a word?)
<dell500> is it easy to install KDE??
<dell500> closure, ya, that's what i want :)
<eb0x> Super_Cat_Frog: How do I add universe?
<eb0x> Besides through Synaptic
<topyli> do ls -l realplay
<closure> dell500, yeah it's real easy to install
<topyli> eb0x: is it executable?
<dell500> closure: kool, you gonna be around in a bit??
<eb0x> -rwxr-xr-x  1 501 501 2481 2005-04-26 15:57 realplay
<closure> yeah sure
<dell500> closure: i'll bbl, gonna do some chemistry, then come up in a bit and burn the cds and install, hopefully all will go well
<closure> dell500, shoot me a line when you get ubuntu up and i'll give you a hand getting KDE
<Cine> ok, what about an application for fixing corrupt video files?
<dell500> sweet, thanks
<dell500> i'll bbl
<closure> dell500, cool ttyl
* dell500 is away doing something illegal
<thread> Rubin: should I be using whereami? waproamd? what's the best way to handle my networking in ubuntu? I got netapplet. that sort of works.
<topyli> eb0x: now i know. it's esd. do "killall esd" and run it again
<NTolerance> has anyone here tried to run the Sega Genesis emulator Gens in Ubunut?
<NTolerance> Ubuntu rather
* topyli is informing the police about dell500 
<dazzed_>  /msg nickserv dazzed dbacks
<ThomasWinwood> Gens worked under WINE when I tried it (when I had Linux working).
<Rubin> uh-oh
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, for some reason... in the theme preferences, it doesn't show me a preview any more?
<thechitowncubs> Is there something that I need to rebuild, or something like that
<samuel> sup all
<darkaudit> what do I need to open .ace archives?
<thread> Rubin: dhcp decided it wanted to work just then
<ThomasWinwood> WinACE.
<samuel> anyone here had some luck getting powernowd to work with intel?
<CarlK> samuel - I hear it works as is, but many people don't understand what it should be doing
<CarlK> er, maybe not should, but why it does what it does
<PSUstoekl> hey guys, I'm new to ubuntu or whatever...need to know what you think...
<PSUstoekl> (how big is it, what can I use it for, etc.)
<thechitowncubs> PSU: you can do everything you can in windows
<thechitowncubs> its all free'
<thechitowncubs> its all good
<thechitowncubs> try it!
<CarlK> it doesn't piss me off like windows does....
<PSUstoekl> can it run an irc client of some kind?
<spawn> lol
<NTolerance> I'm only getting about 27fps in Gens
<yfir> PSUstoekl: it's like buying a car and finding out that the hood hasn't been welded shut
<samuel> CarlK, well, it does work "as is" but it doesnt really throttle down anything much - it does every now and again, but ive tried changing the options but with no luck to reduce power usage
<NTolerance> I get a full 60+ in ZSNES w/ hq4x enabled
<NTolerance> so i dunno what the problem is
<Rubin> thread: it heard us plotting
<CarlK> samuel - i think it only kicks in when you are on battery, and then when CPU is below the threshold
<NTolerance> my powernowd works out of the box
<NTolerance> throttles realtime
<NTolerance> mine works on AC power
<Levander> Anybody converted dovecot and postfix IMAP to use maildir instead of mbox?
<CarlK> samuel - but I didn't care much so I didn't get into it too much.  Other than the basic gripe was "I don't like what it does on my P4"
<samuel> CarlK, what NTolerance said as far as i can tell
<Levander> just wondering if I need to figure out how to configure only dovecot, or dovecot and postfix
<samuel> but it throttles down to 50% for like 1% of the time, the rest its at 100% cpu freq
<Rubin> i have a dell insperon8200 and the gnome power mon thing says 75% always. i havnt had the time te figure out if its really at 75% or if powernowd is working etc
<treke> Levander: pretty simple do do, you need to set the delivery location for postfix
<treke> Levander: otherwise it should just work
<Levander> treke: and do nothing with postfix?
<treke> postfix is what does the deliver
<treke> delivery
<Seq> were there any differences between the hoary rc installation cd and the release isntallation cd (other than maybe a few packages i can just upgrade with apt)?
<treke> so you have to tell it where to put things
<Seq> or is it worth it to download the hoary cd for a fresh install
<Levander> treke: so postfix just delivers to dovecot?  postfix doesn't have to know anything about mbox or maildir?
<treke> postfix doesnt deliver to dovecot
<treke> all dovecot does is hands out access to a maildir
<treke> postfix can either deliver to an mbox or maildir or hand off to something like procmail
<Levander> treke: so you do have to configure postfix to use maildir also?
<treke> I personally hand the mail off to procmail and tell it to put things in my maildir
<samuel> how about laptop-net vs laptop-netconf... they do the same thing afaik?
<Levander> treke: why would you use postfix at all? why not just have postfix do it?
<treke> Levander: you can check the postfix faq for the syntax
<treke> Levander: because all postfix knows how to do is put a message in a maildir, I want more intelligent filtering
<Levander> treke: just pulled up the postfix faq, thanks
<treke> search for maildir
<Levander> treke: like what kind of filtering? briefly, basically
<treke> I filter mailing list messages into their own mailboxes. passing mail through a spam filter
<treke> that sort of thing
<yfir> procmail is pretty much a must-have
<Levander> treke: that does sound like a good idea, i have to put my filters on every mail client I use
<Levander> kind of sucks
<treke> yeah, I agree
<XandriX> mako, u there ???
<Levander> procmail isn't configured by default in hoary is it? or do I have to configure procmail also?
<Levander> just to get procmail used, not necessarily to do the filtering would I expect it to possibly be configured by default in hoary
<XandriX> mako, are u there ???????
<phasegen> I'm about to dump ubuntu.  They have to get some clear-defined easy support for us noobs.  If I don't have a place to start, how can I ever get good?  You can't hand me two rocks and a stick, and say build a skyscraper...
<treke> honestly I couldnt say. my postfic config is fairly customized
<Levander> well, it's already installed on my system.
<Levander> think I'm going to convert to maildir first
<treke> check /etc/postfix.conf
<Levander> then maybe procmail after
<SeamusLP> phasegen:  The wiki is infinitely useful.
<DarwinsBUlldog> phasegen, I doubt you will find any other distro any easier to use.
<treke> look for the mailbox_command line
<SeamusLP> phasegen:  By your analogy I'd say they're practically giving you the skyscraper.
<DarwinsBUlldog> All Linux distro's require you to RTFM. At least you get a M to RTF. Windows does not bother these days with stuff like documentation
<HrdwrBoB> phasegen: what do you want to do?
<phasegen> SeamusLP:  The wiki has nothing for why I can't access the net or configure a connection without enabling root, then it only works in root
<Levander> treke: yeah, i looked, it's not set to anything, don't think I'm currenty running procmail
<SeamusLP> phasegen:  Sudo :)
<treke> uncomment the line and mail would go to postfix
<phasegen> It's humiliating to have to go to my windows machine for help
<HrdwrBoB> phasegen: can you clarify that exactly
<HrdwrBoB> phasegen: that's not typical behaviour, btw
<phasegen> sudo won't work, for some reason it won't access my pcmcia card modem
<ThomasWinwood> I think phasegen is suffering from the OS equivalent of culture shock.
<fightingfortofu> any one up for walking me through installing ati drivers and getting tv out to work or possibly point me to a guide with newbies in mind?
<Levander> hey, how did this file /etc/readahead show up on my system in the last day or so?
<HrdwrBoB> phasegen: sudo is not hardware dependant
<HrdwrBoB> eg: try and run sudo ls
<ThomasWinwood> And remember why it's a wiki - YOU TOO can add to it!
<Epix> hi. my ubuntu froze! it wont ssh or respond to ping!
<Epix> rebot?
<DarwinsBUlldog> I cannot see why something would work with root enabled but not when you sudo
<Delph> Epix: unless you can get control of it somehow, then it's probably not worth prodding.
<gijosh> Hey.  For the past day or so, Ubuntu has been freezing up on me quite a bit.  The file manager won't start, firefox freeks out when I try to dl something, the image viewing programs won't start, etc.
<Epix> Delph: its the second time its happened in 48 hrs
<g14> gijosh: You use the nvidia video card?
<ThomasWinwood> P.S. Can anyone help with iwconfig returning "operation not supported" when I input the WEP key?
<gijosh> g14: yup.
<Delph> Epix: time to start digging in the logs and find out what's going on, then.
<phasegen> All I know is it won't recognize the card modem without enabling the root account and logging in to it.  Sudo won't  work.  And you're not supposed to access the net as root, right?
<Epix> Delph: ok, can youwalk me through this? reboot first?
<g14> gijosh: Thats a known issue. If you want to be crazy and update to breezy, I think it will fix some things
<gijosh> breezy?
<Delph> Epix: nope. Not cos i'm being evil, just because I'm going now.
<fightingfortofu> :(
<gijosh> g14:  And realy hasn't been buggy for the past couple days.  And I've been using Ubuntu for about a month in a half now
* Epix realizes that numlock doesnt bring up the light
<HrdwrBoB> fightingfortofu: BinaryDriverHowTo on the wiki
<Epix> Delph: wait one sec
<Delph> Epix: reboot, then have a look at the contents of your log files... see if there's anything there which is sounding like a complaint.
<SeamusLP> gijosh:  Bad ram could be an explanation.
<Epix> Delph: whats the log name?
<Delph> Epix: there's lots of them: have a look at anything in /var/log/
<gijosh> seamusLP:  Hrm, I hope not.  My computers getting old, that could be it.
<Epix> Delph: bye, tnks
<gijosh> SeamusLP:  Any good programs to test it?
<fightingfortofu> hrdrbob, thanks!
<g14> gijosh: Alot of people with nvidia cards noticed stability problems with ubuntu. I read somewhere about this being fixed in breezy
<gobeavs> any cluster users here? Is openmosix good, or I have heard about OSCAR....?
<SeamusLP> gijosh:  Search for memtest86.  You'll have to put it on a floppy or burn it to a CD, then boot into it.
<gijosh> SeamusLP:  Thanks, man.
<Rubin> i have nvidia, it crashed in x after 30 seconds with the 2.6.11 kern. .10 works ok but there are some video artifacts
<treke> or if you're running ubuntu, it should already be in your grub config :p
<PHPWannabe> SeamusLP: memtest86 is a boot option by default for Hoary
<dazzed> gijosh: theres a memtest86 in ur grub u dont need to download it
<SeamusLP> PHPWannabe:  forgot about that.
* PHPWannabe is just glad to help
<gijosh> dazzed:  COolness.  I'l reboot into it
<fightingfortofu> hrdrbob, what is the binarydriverhowto under on the wiki page?
<HrdwrBoB> fightingfortofu: hangon
<ThomasWinwood> P.S. Can anyone help with iwconfig returning "operation not supported" when I input the WEP key?
<ThomasWinwood> The same occurs for the ESSID.
<g14> ThomasWinwood: are you using sudo iwconfig?
<kakalto> does anyone have any ideas why my sound might not work now, even though it used to?
<kakalto> the only thing I remember changing, was installing america's army
<kakalto> but sound worked for that
<kakalto> not any more
<Epix> Delph: you still around?
<darko__> i just did chown kris <--which is me * -R from / because i haven't used my user account since i started with linux 2 months ago, do you think it will go alright?
<Epix> ok, i think my computer locks up on cron.daily
<Epix> after that it says local exit on status 15
<g14> darko: You did chown kris * -R / ?
<g14> darko: Thats going to mess up ALOT of things
<treke> hehe that's not a good thing :p
<dell500> what's the version of ubuntu out??
<dell500> 5.4....
<bet0x> hi all
<bet0x> how i see where is my cdrom
<bet0x> i lost my cdrom
<bet0x> :s
<lsnet> any hints on getting evolution to work on hoary amd64? mine says starting but then disappears
<DarwinsBUlldog> 5.04, not 5.4
<Epix> anyone???
<Epix> someone please help me :(?
<darko__> g14: well can't i just undo it with chown root * -R?
<ThomasWinwood> Can anyone help with iwconfig returning "operation not supported" when I input the WEP key?
<darko__> or someway else..
<spawn> http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,120520,00.asp
<g14> darko: No that will mess up alot of things that should never be owned by root
<Janux> hi, I have a shared windows printer, I made it to work but then when I print something from OOo, the margins are very weird, I have changed paper to US Letter but that doesn't help, any clue?
<g14> rpm has an option to restore permissions. Does anyone know if dpkg has a similar option?
<^thehatsrule^> remove
<nickrud> apt-get install --reinstall
<nickrud> g14 ^^
<g14> nickrud: You mean that deb doesn't store file permissions so he has to reinstall everything?
<nickrud> g14, there may be a way with dpkg, but this works for me :)
<g14> nickrud: It's pretty easy to fix that with an rpm based distro
<g14> nickrud: That is way overkill
<transgress> anyone have problems getting the following to emerge:
<treke> the other problem with chown root -R / is that chown drops the suid flags on things that need to be suid
<transgress> [ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/cdk-4.9.11.20031210-r1 [4.9.10.20020809] 
<transgress> [ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.7-r3] 
<transgress> [ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r4 [1.12-r3] 
<nickrud> g14, it retains my config files, so I'm happy
<mikeco> um
* Ironfrost is about to make an idiot of myself, so here we go...
<g14> transgress: Maybe you should try #gentoo ?
<Ironfrost> I downloaded a package that's a source tar.gz
<mikeco> haha
<Ironfrost> what do I do with it?
<nullaresnata> lol
<mikeco> with a tar.gz or gentoo?
<closure> i have a question if i were to get apps from the breezy repos but not upgrade my base would there be a conflict?
<Ironfrost> with a tar.gz
<g14> Ironfrost: tar -zxvf whateverfilename.tar.gz
<Ironfrost> I'm supposed to compile the thing, but no idea how
<darko__> Ironfrost: you compile the contents
<g14> Ironfrost: Then you cd to the directory it makes
<darko__> read the README and INSTALL
<fightingfortofu> hrdwrbob, ?
<g14> Ironfrost: then do ./configure && make && make install
<darko__> but it's probably just ./cnofigure
<darko__> ./configure
<darko__> make
<darko__> make install
<raydogg> I have this new motherboard, with the onboard nic enabled, ubuntu doesn't boot up, so i disable it, but how do i get it to work if i can't enable it ???
<spawn> why are the Ubuntu CDs free?
<Zindar> spawn: why not? are you complaining?
<raydogg> spawn, donations?
<spawn> is it because of the gazillionair Mark Shuttleworth?
<g14> darko: placing && after the commands like I did will do one after the other only if the previous command completed sucessfully
<spawn> no, lol
<spawn> just wondering
<Zindar> spawm: most likely has something to do with it :)
<darko__> haha
<spawn> lol, thought so
<darko__> not
<raydogg> he might be collecting names and and addresses, and then selling them :-)
<raydogg> j/k
<spawn> lol
<Zindar> I doubt that.. meet him yesterday.. seams like a nice guy :)
<raydogg> in person ? Was there a convention?
<thechitowncubs> In the gimp,i accidently detached the tool options, how can i attach it to the main window again?
<spawn> he sounds kick ass
<Zindar> yeah.. Ubuntu down under
<raydogg> in au?
<spawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<Zindar> yes
<Ironfrost> OK, I need OpenGL - does Ubuntu come with that?
<raydogg> Just a little out of my way :-)
<Ironfrost> I can't find it on Synaptic
<Janux> Ironfrost, get Mesa3D
<fightingfortofu> whats the command again to get the kernal version
<raydogg> i've got the driver for this network card, do I need to patch the ubuntu kernel ?
<CarlK> uname -a
<fightingfortofu> carlk, thanks!
<CarlK> no prob
<ThomasWinwood> How do I set a WEP key? iwconfig says "invalid argument".
<g14> ThomasWinwood: Well what are you typing?
<ThomasWinwood> iwconfig eth0 key <key>
<ThomasWinwood> With sudo.
<fightingfortofu> is anyone aware of a better method of getting ati drivers working other than http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496&page=2&pp=10
<E4Josh> hey I have a few questions about ubuntu. Like does it support dvds natively or will i have to search for libdvdcss and does it support printer memory card ports cause I have an HP photosmart 7660
<raydogg> Why would the kernel panic if i have the onboard nic enabled ?
<raydogg> Do i have to patch it?
<ThomasWinwood> E4Josh: Certainly it mounts DVDs natively. Playing them is another matter.
<E4Josh> sorry i mean playing them
<ThomasWinwood> ...mounting a DVD sounds vaguely kinky.
<E4Josh> lol
<transgress> ThomasWinwood: don't... it hurts
<g14> ThomasWinwood: the key should be 10 digits all numbers
<g14> The reason I NEVER use WEP: http://whoppix.h07.org/Whoppix-wireless.html
<ThomasWinwood> Thanks for the warning. And gl4 - most of it is nonprinting and is 26 bytes long.
<holycow> can anyone explain to me how to get the encrypted /home dir like in osx on linux? what applications are involved in setting that up?  is it at the filesystem level?
<g14> ThomasWinwood: Watch the video in that link I gave you.
<] BreliC[> has anyone ever gotten this message: "Registry is not present or it is corrupted. Please update it by running gst-register" ?  I get this when running the CD Player, plus my volume no longer exists (can't set it)?
<ThomasWinwood> I barely have enough memory in this dinosaur to run IE let alone a movie.
<g14> ThomasWinwood: It is flash
<] BreliC[> thing is, there is no gst-register, nor is it in the repositores
<ThomasWinwood> Exactly.
<g14> ThomasWinwood: You really should watch it
<] BreliC[> uh, repositories even
<Epix> ahh!
<Epix> my computer keeps freezing!
<Epix> fuck
<Epix> its on downloads
<Epix> it just stops
<Epix> no SSH, no ping, NOTHING
<holycow> E4Josh, ubuntu like debian do not ship proprietary codecs or illegal software, so yes you will haveto find the right repo and download libdvdcss and other things as needed, like win32codecs for sound
<Epix> damn!
<Epix> help!
<g14> ] BreliC[: Try gst-register-0.8
<kakalto> does anyone have any ideas why my sound might not work now, even though it used to?
<kakalto> the only thing I remember changing, was installing america's army
<kakalto> but sound worked for that
<kakalto> not any more
<davix> how do i share a directory on my ubuntu to linux?
<davix> to windows, sorry
<] BreliC[> g14, in the repositories?
<Epix> ????????
<stevenj> I want to install bluefish-Hoary shows blushfish 1.0+CVS...........  what does the CVS mean?
<g14> ] BreliC[ type which  gst-register-0.8
<transgress> okay just watched that video... i wanna know why they used eth0 for the name of their wireless card
<nickrud> ] BreliC[, it's in libgstreamer0.8-0
<kakalto> davix, have you been to www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<jfarrell> hey all I just finished installing Ubuntu, looks really nice.  Downloaded some source code for an application that i want to compile.  Did my 'su' as I normally do typed in my password and .... was denied
<davix> yeah, havent look for the answer there tough, tnx.
<g14> stevenj: cvs is the most bleeding edge from the cvs repository
<jfarrell> tried ita gain, and was denied
<] BreliC[> ahh, thanks g14 , nickrud .  i'll try it now
<kakalto> could anyone help?
<stevenj> g14, thanks
<jfarrell> then it dawned on me, I was never asked for a root password during the install
<E4Josh> ok thanks i know i casn find those. however has anyone known if memory card slots on printers work or not in linux?
<transgress> also, does anyone know what the music playing was in that
<dell500> now it is time for the switch-a-roo!!!!
<dell500> w00t
<dell500> bbl
<g14> jfarrel: the root accound in ubuntu is disabled for security reasons
<jzaval> use the command sudo
<jfarrell> g14, any way to enable it
<jzaval> and enter your user password
<g14> jfarrel: You can use sudo to do anything if you are the admin user
<jfarrell> jzaval, for what I have to do, that is not practical
<g14> jfarrell: sudo passwd
<jzaval> what are you doing?
<g14> jfarrell: set a root password and then login as root like normal
<g14> jfarrell: but using sudo is better, you should try it
<jfarrell> g14, good idea
<holycow> E4Josh, you mean like on those retardo hp photocrap printers?
<Epix> ahh, nobody can help!
<XandriX> damnit
<E4Josh> unfortuantly yes i mean those
<E4Josh> lol
<travisnux> How to put what is to the right ?? http://hungsquirrel.org/images/ubuntu.png
<holycow> E4Josh, probably not, no manufacturer goes out of their way to write software for linux beyond say providing barely specs for their hardware
<holycow> i've never heard of one of those working ever
<jfarrell> i use sudo on occassion for quick things, but I am not sure how i feel about using it for all of my admin tasks
<g14> travisnux: That is gdesklets on the right side. Try googling for gdesklets
<jfarrell> or when I feel like being on a power trip :-D
<knucks> irc://irc.orbitalgrooves.com
* XandriX slaps mako
<g14> jfarrell: You can do like I do with sudo...
<dazzed> im bored
<stevenj> travisnux, what theme is that
<nickrud> jfarrell, sudo -i|-s gets you a shell if you really want one
<] BreliC[> g14, well, it worked in restoring the audio capabilities, but now i can no longer add the volume icon to the taskbar..
<jfarrell> i got root access its fine
<g14> jfarrell: ok cool
<Levander> treke: I've got some problems converting my existing mail to dovecot.  Does your ~/Maildir have to have special permissions so that the dovecot daemon can access them?
<Levander> Anybody?
<Levander> I've converted my inbox, but no other folders successfully
<travisnux> stevenj I don't know ! I find it's fun
<travisnux> but i'm noob
<stevenj> speaking of volume control (Panel) I noticed in the preferences I have OSS and Sound Blaster Audigy...both controled the sound..but which is right one to use?
<ThomasWinwood> Okay.
<ThomasWinwood> Now.
<kakalto> could anyone help, please?
<davix> kakalto, it shows how to share, but not how to remotely access the share.
<nickrud> Levander, my Maildir is read only by me, have you subscribed to the other folders?
* occy checks UG before asking a question.
<occy> heh
<ThomasWinwood> I have a WEP key which is 96 bytes in length and is in hex. How do I feed this to iwconfig so it will eat it?
<ThomasWinwood> bits*
<ThomasWinwood> 13 bytes.
<g14> ThomasWinwood: convert it to decimal
<stevenj> has anyone of you ever had a crazy ex GF that called 100x with 10 differnent calling card numbers?
<Ironfrost> stevenj: I've got to say, no
<g14> stevenj: like... your mom?
<Ironfrost> for which I am eternally greatful
<SeamusLP> stevenj:  She's psycho, change your number.
<E4Josh> a note i seemed to have found something that my help some memory card slots on some printers work. though im not sure it will work on my printer :/
<E4Josh> http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/
<Yono> hey, someone please help me
<Yono> I just installed ubuntu
<stevenj> yeah its getting crazy...don't understand it....
<Yono> and it didn't create my user
<nickrud> E4Josh, that's been replaced by hplip, I think it's in universe
<Yono> how do I add one with no user to log on as?
<] BreliC[> anyone?  know how to restore volume control from the panel on gnome?  I ran gst-register to repair the corrupted audio apparently, and now i can no longer add volume control to the panel
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, I had that problem once in Fedora core 3...had to finally reinstall :(
<transgress> anyone know some good light trance techno?  such as the one in the following video http://whoppix.h07.org/Whoppix-wireless.html
<stevenj>  ] BreliC[, though I am sure that is a better solution
<] BreliC[> stevenj, sheesh, i hope so!
<Yono> anyone?
<] BreliC[> all i did was install gstreamer-lame, jack, cwcdr... think that's it
<] BreliC[> oh, and grip
<tbird> Yono, man useradd
<Yono> from where?
<Yono> I'm stuck on the logon screen
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, I might be wrong...but I remember reading on ubuntu forums about turning something off / or on in the terminal app you can run
<tbird> from a terminal
<tbird> oh
<senator32> hey i have a stupid question
<] BreliC[> stevenj, hmm, thanks.  i'll do a search
<senator32> how do you insatll debian packages
<Yono> yeah, that makes it a little harder
<tbird> lol
<senator32> i downloaded 3 files that are not in the package manager
<blueyed> senator32, dpkg -i package.deb
<senator32> thank
<senator32> s
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, alsamixer -- run that from terminal and look for analog/digital output jack and make sure its not turned off.
<stevenj> ] BreliC[, If you cant run alsamixer then I think your outta luck :(
<kor> hey
<mrtacheon> Hi, I'm trying to get Ubuntu 5.04 to authenticate to my windows 2000 mixed mode active directory
<mrtacheon> I followed the instructions here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5409
<mrtacheon> and now when I try to login as a domain user i get the message "The system administrator has disabled access to the system temporarly."
<mrtacheon> and I can't login as local users now
<] BreliC[> stevenj, it's a laptop.  the issue you mention is one i had previously with suse on my desktop with audigy external
<] BreliC[> in any case, the issue is not that I can't get sound, it's that i can no longer control it from gnome.. .i.e. in the CD Player app, i can control the volume, but my Gnome key bindings no longer work, and I can no longer add the volume applet to the panel. when i try to, it just doesn't appear
<kakalto> mrtacheon, is this a windows issue or ubuntu issue? are you in the right place?
<jfarrell> what version of glib and pkg-config are packaged with the latest version of ubuntu
<nickrud> Yono, you need to run init=/bin/sh while starting grub
<thread> jfarrell: !! no shit
<GustavoSe> Do you want to help someone? Know how, and know the story an http://helpmeplease.cjb.net
<jfarrell> thread, LOL
<jfarrell> small world
<thread> Heh
<ThomasWinwood> kay. I converted the WEP key to decimal (laptop BSODed when I loaded the calculator).
<jfarrell> i thought you were with Gentoo
<Yono> nickrud: ok, thanks
<mrtacheon> well, since i can't even log on to ubuntu anymore i'd say at least that part is an ubuntu issue
<ThomasWinwood> It's 24 digits long and iwconfig still doesn't like it.
<gratuit> anyone else using 64 bit hoary finding it to be a bit unstable?
<nickrud> Yono, I can't tell you how to do that from grub, i know lilo :)
<thread> jfarrell: I'm still a gentoo person on 2 of my 3 machines.. but ubuntu is awesome on this new laptop... and I recommend it to others now
<Yono> haha
<gratuit> and by a bit I mean very
<jfarrell> thread, ahh I am going through the pains of install XSP and Mono
<thread> jfarrell: ah.. haven't tried that on ubuntu
<mrtacheon> i'm trying to convert people in my business to linux, but slowly, so i'd like to find a distro that easily authenticates to a windows 2000 mixed mode active directory
<jfarrell> hehe, i would wager most in here havent :)
<fightingfortofu> how do i edit my xorg conf if gnome is running?
<goldfish> open it up in an editor
<^thehatsrule^> sudo vi blah?
<transgress> fightingfortofu: you vegan?
<t3rror> can anyone tell me why my synaptic manager would have disappeared after i upgraded from warty to hoary?
<fightingfortofu> yeah i did, text editor, its read only
<fightingfortofu> transgress, yes
<transgress> fightingfortofu: use sudo
<transgress> fightingfortofu: rock on!
<kor> hey
* transgress high fives fightingfortofu 
<nickrud> fightingfortofu, x only reads that at startup, edit to your hearts' content :)
<t3rror> it disappeared from the menu at least
<^thehatsrule^> fightingfortofu, use sudo....
<jfarrell> thread, glib should come with GIMP correct
<transgress> fightingfortofu: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kor> does anyone know how to change the alsa card ID?
<Epix> how do i restart X?
<t3rror> is there a command line run for synaptic?
<fightingfortofu> ok.
<t3rror> i know apt-get
<transgress> t3rror: apt-get
<thread> jfarrell: uh... I think it would be a dependency yea
<t3rror> i wanted something graphical
<dantheman> Epix: control-alt-backspace
<fightingfortofu> thanks!
<Epix> t3rror: dpkg?
<goldfish> Epix: ctrl + alt  backspace
<transgress> t3rror: synaptic?
<t3rror> synaptic
<stevenj> Does anyone use subpixil smoothing on their LCD monitor?
<Epix> goldfish: that takes it down, what about up?
<t3rror> i don't think it works
<jfarrell> ahh nevermind, its not glib, its pkg-config not being able to find glib that is causing problems
<Epix> t3rror: or aptitude
<transgress> t3rror: are you wanting like an ncurses apt-get?
<goldfish> startx
<goldfish> ?
<Epix> goldfish: k
<transgress> what is aptitude?  i keep hearing about it, but haven't used it
<ThomasWinwood> How do I get iwconfig to play ball with my WEP key?
<fightingfortofu> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt let me edit either
<t3rror> i installed warty
<nickrud> aptitude is superior software, frontend for apt
<t3rror> aptitude is better?
<ThomasWinwood> Currently it's 13 bytes hexadecimal.
<t3rror> synaptic worked well for me
<transgress> fightingfortofu: what's it say?
<raydogg> where does ubuntu keep the linux headers?
<Zindar> aptitude sucks :)
<benz240> 01010111011010000110000101110100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100110011101010110001101101011001000000110100101110011001000000111010101110000001011000010000001101101011110010010000001101110011010010110011101100111011000010111001100111111
<slappy15> wtf
<transgress> benz240: ima rape you
<Zindar> tomas: write it in /etc/network/interfaces
<nickrud> aptitude is good, synaptic is good (thought I'd never say that)
<Epix> goldfish: wtf? it just sent my monitor into the 'blinking power light' state
<stuff2021> queston: I installed ubuntu. it rebooted and I get a GRUB error 17 on boot. anyone familiar with this?
<ThomasWinwood> Zindar: Care to expand on that?
<fightingfortofu> nothing that i was aware i was just able to scroll around with a black cursor box if i hit any keys the pc speaker would beep
<goldfish> ctrl + alt + backspace restarts x for me ..
<gratuit> ThomasWinwood: iwconfig <device> key <key> doesn't work?
<nickrud> Epix, you use gnome?
<benz240> 010011000100111101001100
<ThomasWinwood> Nope.
<ThomasWinwood> Invalid argument.
<transgress> woohoo got rid of kde 3.4 that i spent hours compiling
<Epix> nickrud: yes
<stuff2021> gentoo is a waste of time
<stevenj> maybe it got an aptitude
<kakalto> does anyone have any ideas what might have screwed up my sound?
<closure> transgress, traitor!
<nickrud> Epix, echo "gnome-session" > .xsession, then startx
<closure> transgress, why did you compile it why not just use the pkg?
<transgress> closure: i use gentoo, slack (that will soon be debian), and ubuntu... traitor my ass.
<stuff2021> so anyone know what a GRUB error 17 would be ?
<closure> transgress, oh this was on another box
<transgress> closure: because i must admit seeing gnome and kde boot in like 2 seconds is fun.
<closure> hrm
<closure> must be nice
<phenotype> dood, put it on a raid 0
<closure> -closure- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-5-386 [i686/448.30MHz] 
<phenotype> then have some fun
<closure> never gonna happen on this laptop
<closure> lol
<phenotype> ha
<Epix> nickrud: same thing
<stuff2021> my linux won't boot. GRUB error 17.... anyone?
<transgress> although ubuntu is killer fast for binaries... debian does something that neither slack packs or rpm's pull off at all.  which is why if i break this gentoo install, ubuntu will be on it in no time.
<Epix> the last line that i see from startx is could not init font path element ....
<transgress> closure: i feel your pain... worked an awful job for a couple months to get this computer.
<jfarrell> alright I give up, where should I point PKG_CONFIG_PATH to so that is sees glib
<closure> transgress, i've got a desktop that's like 2.4ghz this is just my toy
<Jerub> hi, the new kernel, 2.6.8.1-5 gets 4 lines into the boot sequence and dies on me.
<closure> my tv computer as i like to call it
<Jerub> it reboots.
<transgress> hehe all my boxes are my toys... this is a gaming machine turned linux box... has a radeon 9800 that doesn't even get used
<jfarrell> Jerub, how ya doing
<closure> so i can rot twice as many brain cells at once
<Jerub> 2.6.8.1-3 doesn't. any ideas what could cause this?
<t3rror> it was telling me that libapt6 was a required dependency for synaptic
<phenotype> anyone know where to get some good looking themes for gnome
<phenotype> besides deviantart.com
<transgress> i want to find some decent trance techno... but have no clue what kind of stuff that crap is called... it's not as simple as metal
<stevenj> gnome look
<phenotype> where at steve
<abbot45> phenotype: did you check gnome-look.org
<transgress> i do not like deviantart... so ... freaking... slow.
<phenotype> nope
<phenotype> thanks
<Janux> hi, there is no JDK available in synaptics?
<phenotype> deviantart has real good stuff though, even though thier servers are allmost allways overwhelmed
<Jerub> why do I get the feeling no one wants to talk about catastrphic failure caused by kernel upgrades...
<nickrud> Janux, it's totally unfree, so no.
<occy>  is there a way to change the names of things you have on your desktop... regarding items created via: Places > Connect to server...
<stevenj> think I find with gnome themes---is most of them dont freaking work right
<stevenj> and neither do the icons sets
<stevenj> something is always broken
<abbot45> ive never found themes that didnt work.  i am having problems with icons since i switched to hoary though.
<Janux> nickrud, o...ic....thanks...
<ThomasWinwood> Damn, I need this WEP key to work to connect to the Web and do a package upgrade. :(
<phenotype> im just looking to mod the menu themes
<stevenj> I mean they work---but not right
<kakalto> what is the sound card usually called, /dev/?
<phenotype> i dont care about pointers and crap
<tritium> Jerub, I haven't heard of that happening to anyone/
<abbot45> pointers are seperate.  a bit harder to change as well.  but the defaults for ubuntu are pretty cool if you ask me.
<fightingfortofu> ok so if sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesnt let me edit what else can i try>
<fightingfortofu> ?
<phenotype> its too big for me
* jfarrell does the happy dance
* jfarrell stops
<stevenj> milk 2.1 and gnome-apple would the best theme/icon combo I have seen (IMO) and yet.....little things like icons not working...pixmaps too big not named right....I find it impossible to change the damn the volume.png on the gnome panel...so I just use clearlooks
<phenotype> my toolbar for windows is tiny
<kakalto> anyone?
<phenotype> i want the same
<ThomasWinwood> Goddamn, how difficult is it to make iwconfig use a WEP key?
<tritium> ThomasWinwood, easy.  Did you read the iwconfig man page?
<ThomasWinwood> ...I hate me.
<kakalto> does anyone know what the /dev/sound_device is called?
<ThomasWinwood> I forgot that.
<nickrud> kakalto, /dev/dsp sometimes :)
<kakalto> nickrud, I'll see
<kakalto> thanks
<stevenj> phenotype, I would never admit to a tiny toolbar
<transgress> is it bad when you're sitting in your house... and you smell gasoline?
<phenotype> dont smoke
<kakalto> nickrud, my problem is that I'm not sure if the software is actually sending a sound signal or not
<kakalto> there's no signal on that device
<fightingfortofu> trangress, why am i unable to edit xorg.conf!
<phenotype> did it used to work?
<kakalto> I'm playing some music, but nothing's coming out
<phenotype> did it used to work
<nickrud> kakalto, cat some.wav > /dev/dsp will make noise if your sound subsystem is working
<tritium> fightingfortofu, make sure you're running Hoary (Warty didn't use Xorg).
<fightingfortofu> tritium, i am, 504
<phenotype> was it running ok when you initially installed linux, and now its broken, or did it not configure when you installed linux
* cens0red ponders why ubuntu is so much faster on his humble 1.1Ghz system than mandrake ever was.
<phenotype> perhaps because mandrake is a 900 GB install
<nickrud> kakalto, gnome-alsamixer, and see if everything is on
<ThomasWinwood> The manpage for iwconfig says to just type it in as hex digits as XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX.
<geneo93> mandrake 10.2 is equal
<tritium> fightingfortofu, did you change the file's permissions?  (you're using sudo to edit, right?)
<ThomasWinwood> Problem is mine is longer than that.
<Janux> cens0red, I just know that Ubuntu is amazing that it works on my Duron 600 with 256MB, GF2 MX400 32MB
<kakalto> nickrud, I don't use gnome, it crashes on my system... I installed ubuntu, installed kde, then xfce, and I now use xfce
<nickrud> alsamixer then
<fightingfortofu> tritium, not that am i aware of, and i was told to use sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf and alls i could do was scroll around with a black cursor box
<tritium> kakalto, /proc/asound has lots of good sound information beneath it
<cens0red> Janux 32mb? That's impressive! No intermitten screen lockups or anything?
<goldfish> fightingfortofu: try using nano instead of vi
<kakalto> tritium, is that a sound configuration file?
<goldfish> fightingfortofu: it's alot easier :)
<tritium> kakalto, no, just info
<thread> my qt app I'm trying to build isn't seeing my /usr/include/qt3/qglobal.h
<stevenj> cens0red, one I noticed comparing FC3 and Ubuntu (Hoary) is that hoary does run a bunch crap services by default
<kakalto> ahk
<kakalto> thanks
<thread> where do I add that dir so it gets found?
<stevenj> DOes not
<fightingfortofu> goldfish, use the same command just sub vi with nano?
* You_ have performed an illegal operation, please restart Windows
<Janux> cens0red, as I remember, it should be 32MB, how do I check it out?
<goldfish> fightingfortofu: yep, nano is a simple editor
<cens0red> stevenj hoary does? or fc3 does?
<goldfish> fightingfortofu: when ur finished, ctrl + x, y, enter. To save and exit.
<stevenj> cens0red, sorry I does not
<fightingfortofu> goldfish, thanks!
<goldfish> np
<stevenj> cens0red, meant...damn I am tired
<goldfish> fightingfortofu: if you want to learn vi/vim, try running vimtutor :)
<fightingfortofu> goldfish, it works!
<fightingfortofu> yay
<ThomasWinwood> So what do I do when the WEP key is longer than the manpage says it should be?
<stevenj> cens0red, what I'm trying is that ubuntu (I think) seems fasters or is faster for this reason
<cens0red> Janux not sure. There's probably an easy way to tell how much ram you have from the command line. Dunno what it is though.
<Janux> cens0red, hmm..let me see..
<ThomasWinwood> So what do I do when the WEP key is longer than the manpage says it should be?
<cens0red> Janux $cat /proc/meminfo |less
<goldfish> fightingfortofu: cool
<ThomasWinwood> So what do I do when the WEP key is longer than the manpage says it should be?
<Janux> cens0red, that's only system memory, isn't it?  anyway, I found, it's not 32MB, hahahah..it's 128MB....but let me make sure by going to find the box...did I buy that much? then it doesn't make sense to have this kind of graphics..:P
<XandriX> jdub, are u there ???
<Janux> cens0red, it's very weird, it shows that I have prefetchable of 128MB, and it's a GF2 MX400 but I found the box, it is actually a GF2MX200 32MB
<cens0red> Janux well /proc/meminfo says "MemTotal". It tells me "256808 kB", which is correct in my case ... having 2x128meg SDRAM sticks on the mboard.
<Janux> cens0red, that makes more sense
<Thorrn4> I have a problem..I have no sound, but earlier it was there; is there a way to get it back?
<Janux> cens0red, no I was talking about the video card memory, not system memory.  my system has 256MB and video card memory has 32MB
<cens0red> Janux well that's not really astounding that ubuntu runs smoothly on your system. Still, pretty good.
<Thorrn4> can someone help me with my sound issue?
<cens0red> anyone checked out http://damnsmalllinux.org/ ? It's pretty cute. I've tried running it on bochs.
<Janux> cens0red, true...wanna install it on my P233 later...but I guess I will run this Duron 600 as server and make that P233 as thin client.
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, whats not working?
<Thorrn4> the sound Elsidox
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, this might be of some help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=linux+sound
<davix> kakalto, are you here?
<kakalto> davix, yeah
<^vir^> hi
<^vir^> has anyone tried out expocity yet?
<jzaval> hey, has anyone run into serious X problems with the 7174 nvidia drivers? like an actual-black screen at startup?
<jasperloot> You know the default gnome desktop settings, how there is a panel on the top and bottom?
<muwu> Hi. help me get java plugin working in firefox.. been trying for hours..
<jasperloot> one says applications and places...etc?
<muwu> The method in gnome doesn't work.
<cens0red> jzaval yeah heaps of people according to ubuntuforums.org. The standard advice there is use the apt-get nvidia drivers.
<jasperloot> the other one shows the applications running and minimized browsers?
<jzaval> i get the same thing whether i apt-get the package or i get the NVIDIA drivers
<jasperloot> what is that one called and how do I get it back to my desktop>
<jzaval> or when i try downgrading
<Thorrn4> Elsidox, I HAVE SOUND THANK YOU
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, no problem =)
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, if you need anything eles just ask
<jasperloot> how do I get metacity back to my desktop?
<Levander> Hey, forget the key sequence to switch from X-Windows back to a regular terminal.  It was like Ctrl-Alt-F1 or something.
<nickrud> Epix, you may want to get the non-free nvidia drivers now, to get away from nv
<muwu> how come java is not working in firefox?
<g14> Levander: that is correct, and will switch to virtual terminal 1
<transgress> haha some guy is giving the workers tips on making the irc server work better
<nickrud> muwu, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java method three works for me
<transgress> i'm sitting there like "why the fuck are you telling me this... we host you."
<Thorrn4> Elsidox, I got 1 more thing, Kaffeine plays when I close the program (CD music) but the system try is not visual
<Thorrn4> where did it go, I dont know; it use to be there
<Levander> g14: ha! you've got to use Ctrl and Alt on the left side of the keyboard for some reason.  I was using Ctrl and Alt on the right side.  Go figure.
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, are you running kde?
<Thorrn4> GNOME
<g14> Levander: Yeah I guess that would do it
<muwu> nickrud, will check out now
<EricNeon> hello all~
<jzaval> hi
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, why use kaffeine when totem works great? =)
<Janux> does /var store all log files only? can I delete them as they grow that my filesystem is almost running out?
<Jerub> hi
<Jerub> installing a new kernel flat out breaks my system
<Levander> g14: well, no, don't know what I was doing wrong, try same thing I tried before, worked this time
<jzaval> jerub how are you installing the kernel
<g14> Levander: Weird
<jzaval> apt-get?
<Jerub> jzaval: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8-6868
<Thorrn4> I like Kaffeine...but the point is...that the Elsidox there is no system tray
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, ohhh there no  system tray at all?
<jzaval> Jerub: you're sure you have a 686 processor?
<Thorrn4> none Elsidox
<Thorrn4> there is none at all
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, right click the panel and add notification area
<Thorrn4> there is non Elsidox
<Thorrn4> none*
<jzaval> Jerub: i recommend using synaptic and doing a search for all things with "686" in them and install all applicable kernel packages...headers, etc
<jzaval> 686 in the title only..
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, right click on the planel> go to add> scroll down to "notification area"> highlight it and click add. If you dont see "notification area" at all tell me.
<dell500> w00t
<Thorrn4> WWWOOOHHHOOO Elsidox
<dell500> so how do i switch to KDE now?? :)
<AvvY> KDE is evil
<dazzed> AvvY: sooo right
<AvvY> lol
<dell500> why?
<dell500> gnome is slow
<dazzed> its not bad
<dazzed> get more ram :)
<AvvY> i never noticed any problems
<icebalm> slow on a 486
<AvvY> 486...HAHA
<nickrud> dell500, you go to #kubuntu :)
<icebalm> I have an athlon xp 2500+, gnome isn't slow
<nakata> kde is the bomb.
<dell500> i've got a 2800, it's slow
<nakata> i'm especially loving 3.4
<Thorrn4> I like xfce
<dazzed> i have a duron 750mhz and gnome is fine
<dell500> but that's just me
<icebalm> dell500: then you have hardware problems
<closure> dell500, gnome?
<dell500> yup
<closure> dell500, i told you it's sluggish to me
<Thorrn4> bye all
<dell500> seem to be lagging a bit
<closure> dell500, go KDE come to the darkside >8-)
<dell500> lol
<closure> dell500, or "step into the blue"
<closure> dell500, that's a bit more fitting as K's logo is blue
<Jerub> jzaval: oh, thanks.
<Jerub> jzaval: turns out it was a VIA chip that isn't 686
<closure> dell500, try it out if you don't like it it's easy to remove
<Jerub> jzaval: mini-itx board, I assumed intel chip
<fightingfortofu> ok so i messed up my xorg.conf and now x doesnt work but i have the original saved as xorg.conf-old, how do i revert back to the old one?
<closure> dell500, do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<closure> dell500, once it's in logout and there will be an option for it under "session"
<nakata> no more smelly feet on your desktop
<nakata> hehe
<Elsidox> Thorrn4, so that helped?
<dell500> how do you get to use root in terminal again?? suser?
<jzaval> sudo
<closure> sudo
<Elsidox> dell500, or sudo su
<jedediah> sudo <command name --parameters>
<muwu> ah java is cracking me up...
<muwu> thus far, I've tried make-javapkg (or something like that), manual installation accordign to the "unofficial guide"
<dell500> what does the live disc have on it?
<decaf> munki: make-jpkg worked for me
<dell500> cause i need to insert the Release disc, not sure if that's the install or live
<ewqaer> how do you load an exe. file?
<muwu> decaf, well, it used to work before.. now, it doesn't (after complete reinstallation)
<jzaval> ewqaer
<jzaval> get wine
<closure> dell500? is your ubuntu box online?
<dell500> yup
<ewqaer> wine?
<dell500> i'm on it
<closure> oh
<dell500> wine = Windows emulator for exe files and such
<closure> why is it not getting the kubuntu from the repositories i wonder
<muwu> man, linux =\= "just works"
<jedediah> Anyone ever try to run ubuntu on a compaq/hp laptop with an ATI video card?
<closure> or are you installing something else?
<closure> muwu, haha that's the truth
<p> peace everyone! how is everyone tonight (u don't really have to answer [^_~] ... does anyone know where I can learn to ask Konsole to run a command or install something.. like the ATI Drivers.. I don't need the quick answer, I just wonder where to read on it.. (TIA)
<dell500> closure, did sudo su, password inserted, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jzaval> ewqaer: type "sudo apt-get install wine" into your console
<arkainium> wine is not an emulator... lol
<jzaval> haha
<p> (is there a Kubuntu channel, anyone know?)
<muwu> closure, seriously, everytime I have to get the same functionality of Windows XP, I have to spend at least a few hours reading Man pages, HOWTO's, and editing bunch of stuff...
<dell500> says to insert the  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<nickrud> muwu, what kind of errors are you getting while using make-jpkg?
<closure> *shrugs* put your install disk in
<closure> maybe it's on there
<jedediah> Dell500: did you add the online repositories and delete your CD (binary) repos.?
<muwu> Rant/Troll continued: seriously, linux might be free, but it takes a lot of time.. (well not in the sort of cleaning out malwares, but just setting it up_
<cens0red> p /list #kubuntu
<closure> muwu, it's a piece dude that's for sure
<dell500> jedediah, not yet
<dell500> should i do that before?
<muwu> nickrud, it works now.. I had to delete and re do ln -s to the plug in
<jedediah> dell500: It worked for me
<p> ---(closure) thanky!
<closure> p?
<dell500> it's working, it just needed the cd in *shrug*
<closure> #kubuntu
<jedediah> that works too
<muwu> Well, now only if I can get my USB flash memory hot plug working... it works for the couple of times then it craps on me.. unless I restart.
<nickrud> muwu, strange, it put in the link in mozilla/firefox for me, but whatever works
<nakata> dell500: didn't it just say that?
<dell500> k, well it's updating, i'll bb in a bit
<dell500> nakata, ya
<muwu> Now, I can finally finish that student loan consolidation application.. (sigh sigh).
<dell500> but i think if i updated the repos it wouldn't of asked
<closure> p, #kubuntu not sure if you saw that
<nakata> right => on.
<nickrud> muwu, it's a hack, but sometimes i do /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<syn1> how do i set my cdrw drive to DMA on
<syn1> ?
<p> I saw it  Closure.. thanks a mill (logging on as we speak/txt)
<fightingfortofu> im horrible at trying to get the ati drivers working.
<goldfish> syn1: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<muwu> nickrud, I never realized why hotplut didn't work under KdE but works (kinda) under GNOME, it turns out.. ubuntu hotplug depends on gnome-volume-manager...
<nickrud> syn1, hdparm -d1 /dev/<whereeveryourcdromis>
<closure> jedediah, does the install cd not automaticly add the online repo's?
<syn1> nickrud: wheres the cd rom at by default
<p> >> peace everyone! ya'll have a beautiful night and keep supporting ubuntu!
<jzaval> jedediah, no it doesn;t
<nickrud> syn1, depends on where you've got it plugged into in your machine
<dell500> xchat is the shizzle, can connect to more than one server at a time in one window, w00t
<muwu> seriously, they better fix hotplugging.. i mean in Windows, you plug in something, and it just shows up..without a failure.. no need to do "mout xxx" and then "umount" everytime..
<dell500> having cable is awesome, it's gonna suck when i go away for school though, no fast internet :(
* resiak does the hotplugging worksforme dance.
<nickrud> syn1, try ls -l /dev/cdrom
<muwu> dell500, your grade won't suffer.. don't get fast internet..
<muwu> in fact, don't bring your computer to school..
<jzaval> haha
<jzaval> thats good advice right there
<syn1> nickrud: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 2005-04-26 15:47 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<muwu> it's so true.. my grades in college went down ever since getting a PC...
<dell500> well i'm going to be an incoming transfer student at soph level (i've been bouncing around schools and stuff) so when i wanna use the internet, it's gonna suck cause we might have to do dialup
<nickrud> syn1, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<jzaval> i failed two classes in a semester because of counter-strike
<muwu> right now, in grad school, I might get all C's..because of computers
<muwu> '
<dell500> but it all depends on money i guess
<davix> how do I change an SMB's share encoding or charset?
<dell500> muwu, so true, so true
<muwu> seriously, just get a TV, and a dvd player... that's enough foryour entertainment.. if you need to write a paper, go to computer lab.
<nickrud> syn1, then man hdparm, and edit /etc/hdparm.conf so it happens every time you boot
<syn1> nickrud: thanks man
<joe|code> Buh Bye KDE
<muwu> damn you loanconslidation.ed.gov, their java script doesn't work in firefox...
<geneo93> nickrud:  will that work on scsi cdr
<icebalm> write them a nasty email
<Vision-Korn> I have a wg511 on my dell insprion 1100 and i cant get it to work on the internet
<Vision-Korn> I have a wg511 on my dell insprion 1100 and i cant get it to work on the internet ----- can someone help
<nickrud> geneo93, haven't a clue :)
<thechitowncubs> whats the problem with it?
<geneo93> my scsi cdr is sr0
<dell500> back a r00ni
<nickrud> geneo93, and how are ya
<Vision-Korn> the card lights up and it says 100% signal but still no internet
<thechitowncubs> Vision-Korn: did you install the prism54 firmware?
<Vision-Korn> yes
<usual> I have an issue with the desktop in hoary, when I download things in firefox, the show up on the desktop, but they are a little off the screen ...too far to the left
<geneo93> oh fine i think but both dvdr and cdr cant be used
<Hatesbabyblue2> thechitowncubs 24-13-196-72
<nickrud> geneo93, i've never used scuzzy stuff, so i'd be talking out of an orifice not used in polite company
<nickrud> geneo93, you mean you simply cant' read from them?
<geneo93> i think this thing is confused about what to use
<geneo93> mandrake is the same way
<nickrud> usual, welcome to the club :)
<usual> nickrud, known issue then?
<devnul1> hey
<nickrud> usual, it's been that way since I started using 2.0
<dazzed> whats the prob usual ?
<usual> dazzed, I have an issue with the desktop in hoary, when I download things in firefox, the show up on the desktop, but they are a little off the screen ...too far to the left
<dazzed> oh yeah thats been around for some time now
<muwu> ah, I am done with loan consolidatin..
<dazzed> muwu: no
<jedediah> Has anyone experienced getting thrown back to the console? Every once in a while (and completely randomly), my X session is lost and I see the console. However, ps -auwx shows that everything is still running.
<muwu> For those with huge student loans, do your consolidation to luck in your student interest rate before they raise in July 1...
* nickrud kisses scholarships
* dazzed kisses parents
<jzaval> jedediah, are you pressing ctrl-alt-backspace, by chance?
<nickrud> dazzed, you run in circles above me :)
<muwu> nickrud, dazzed, good for you..
<dle> Hi.  What's the command that makes a new font in ~/.fonts/ available?
<dell500> i'll bbl, don't feel too good
<muwu> "are you pressing ctrl-alt-backspace, by chance?" :D
<dell500> peace
<dazzed> jedediah: are u happening ot be pressing ctrl + alt + f* by any chance
<devnul1> a common typo :) hit a bunch of keys at the same time
<nickrud> muwu, we know just how lucky we were ....
<jzaval> well, it sounds like it...
<transgress> okay the smell of gasoline in my house is really starting to freak me out
<jzaval> haha
<devnul1> nice you guys all have different colloured nicks!
<dazzed> im getting this kubuntu-desktop crap to see what the fuss is about
<devnul1> :P
<geneo93> nickrud:  what the name for device manager
<jedediah> Nope, not even touching the keyboard, just randomly
<dazzed> my flux still owns gnome and kde by far
<jzaval> heating oil or gasoline?
<muwu> Things to do when I have more time: 1. fix hotplug 2. enable NAT or whatever to share internet using my wireless card
<fightingfortofu> im struggling trying to figure out how to get ati drivers and video out working :(
<jzaval> jedediah: what happens when you restart x
<devnul1> if you have a static IP, I suggest SNAT :)
<jedediah> If I re-run gdm, I can log in again, but I can't find a way to reconnect my display
* ^vir^ prefers ubuntu over kubuntu :P
<muwu> fightingfortofu, good luck.. ATI drivers suck under Linux...
<nickrud> geneo93, if I understand you, system-> admin->device manager
<jedediah> kill HUP X sends me back to the logon
<dazzed> fightingfortofu: did u download the ati glk
<devnul1> kunbuntu?
<dazzed> glx*
<geneo93> nickrud:  ok thanks
<muwu> fightingfortofu, just get a well supported low end NVIDIA card and save your time and hair (from falling out due to frustration/anger/disappointment)
<^vir^> kubuntu is ubuntu loaded with kde
<fightingfortofu> dazzed, no, ive been following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 and being so new its hard to understand what exactly im should be doing
<redemption> 'Ello all
<^vir^> hi
<nickrud> muwu, is there a decent pci nvidia card (for my ancient machine)
<jzaval> besides, gnome has a cooler logo. and a cooler name :-D
<devnul1> oohhhh, I tried that but KDE doesnt like the gome directory being CIFS or SMB :(
<dazzed> fightingfortofu: let me look at the ubuntu forums and see what ur going through
<devnul1> gome = home
<devnul1> typo
<muwu> it tooke me four hours to get ATI opengl hardware accelaration going... it worked good enough in the end.. only to realize that my mplayer -vo xv got broken in the process.
<fightingfortofu> muwu, that sounds boring. i have a perfectly good card i should be able to figure out to get ir workign
<devnul1> BBL
<fightingfortofu> dazzed, thanks!
<nickrud> GNU Object Modelled Environment = cool?
<muwu> nickrud, any nvidia over GEforce 200 would be good enough..unless you are going to play games.. seriously ATI sucks in linux
<^vir^> muwu, whats a good gfxs card under linux?
<nickrud> muwu, not really games, just luminocity :)
<^vir^> ahh nvidia...
<muwu> well, I no longer own any nvidia, but based on my past experience (1.5 year ago), nvidia driver installation is a breeze, and performance is pretty good.
<muwu> nickrud, even onboard nforce 2 card would run luminosity smoothly... not ATI.
<redemption> from what I understad nvidia performance is much better under linux then ATI due to state of the drivers.
<nickrud> muwu, thanks, I think I can waste that kind of money :)
<jzaval> the 7174 drivers are buggy as hell with some geforce2's
<nickrud> jzaval = party pooper :)
<jzaval> yea...
<brenton> i'm experiencing some strange behavior with php and mysql... i can get phpmyadmin working... but wordpress swears i don't have mysql
<jzaval> i've only been trying to get them to work for 3 weeks
<cyberdyne> HY FAGS! I BRING TO YOU THE GLORY OF THE GNAA!
<cyberdyne> #wikipedia unable to join channel (address is banned)
<cyberdyne> -
<cyberdyne> #gentoo unable to join channel (address is banned)
<cyberdyne> -
<cyberdyne> #debian unable to join channel (address is banned)
<cyberdyne> -
<nickrud> I just would like to keep this thing running for a few more years, it's my baby.
<cyberdyne> *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *G
<cyberdyne> *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *GNAA* *G
<nopea> anybody install VLC on Unbutu?
<jzaval> [eyeroll] 
<^thehatsrule^> wtf.
<Jerub> a 2
<redemption> wow, how annoying.
<nickrud> does that kind of thing happen often?
<Boohbah> this channel really needs some ops
<hypno> nopea: yeah, its in apt
<Delph> lol
<brenton> i'm experiencing some strange behavior with php and mysql... i can get phpmyadmin working... but wordpress swears i don't have mysql
<Delph> GNAA hits #ubuntu =:)
<bpuccio> a quick google for GNAA brings up http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay_Nigger_Association_of_America
<dazzed> fightingfortofu: you see everything in the textboxes with $ before it...thats what your supposed to be entering into your term
<jzaval> yea, its from slashdot
<fightingfortofu> dazzed, yeah i figured that out
<dazzed> fightingfortofu: and just follow the instructions u should be good
<bpuccio> wow, had no idea that people had so much free time to disrupt others
<nopea> evertime I try to install I get dependcies errors
<hypno> bpuccio: aye they're a known troll group
<brenton> i've been googling this for a while, and it seems other people with ubuntu have had similar problems
<^vir^> cyberdyne is a bloody immature pick :(
<Delph> at least it's not doing #debian at the same time.
<fightingfortofu> dazzed, i keep messing up my xorg.conf :/
<dazzed> fightingfortofu: you know what ur doing wrong?
<fightingfortofu> dazzed, i think.
<jzaval> fightingfortofu, run sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hypno> nopea: are you on hoary? and what are the dependency errors?
<fightingfortofu> jzaval, why what will that do?
<jzaval> it rebuilds the xorg file
<bpuccio> troll groups?  wow, never heard of such...  boggles my mind, anyhow, I'm off to do school work, night all
<dazzed> fightingfortofu: just look for every instance in that example file for you that says ATI or glx for drivers or devices and add them or replace those lines in ur xorg.conf
<nopea> hypno: Yes Horay - I will get the the erros
<jzaval> in a more user friendly way, fightingfortofu
<fightingfortofu> dazzed, i think im messing up on step 3 where it says to copy relevant sections to your xorg.conf
<fightingfortofu> jzaval, i already messed up one and reverted back to the defualt one that i save with sudo cp
<jzaval> oh you already saved it.
<redemption> anyone know how to copy a working install on one harddrive to another harddrive so that you can remove the first hard drive? i.e. copy everything over then install grub on the other harddrive?\
<fightingfortofu> jzaval, yes the howto said to!
<nopea> hypno: is it in Ubuntu's source list?
<jzaval> fightingfortofu, some people think themselves above such petty measures...no offense meant :-D
<hypno> nopea: if you mean package database, yeah, it installed fine for me from apt
<phasegen> For those in here earlier when I was crying like a three year old... I'm Sorry.  My noob butt just needed to google the wiki to find what I needed.
* joseAway downloads ppc livecd
<nopea> hypno
<p> (redemption) .. if you find out, post it somehow, as I'd love to move to a bigger HD without having to go through all of this again...
<joseAway> any known issues with g3 ibooks and the ppc livecd I should know about?
<nopea> hyno: whats is the package name?
<phasegen> I feel so dumb about that...
<fightingfortofu> jzvaval, this is my second day with linux
<p> (phasegen).. happens to all of us.. I keep my RTFM as my  badge near my computer so no one has to tell me off (lol)
<jzaval> rofl
<hypno> redemption: if you have a livecd you should be able to set your new hard drive as the root when you boot the kernel. You should then run grub normally - someone who knows grub better might know a better way.
<hypno> nopea: 'vlc'
<muwu> p, BUT why do we need freaking manuals/HOWTO's to do simple things?
<nickrud> p, redemption  take a look at http://www.linuxdig.com/howto/ldp/Hard-Disk-Upgrade.php
<phasegen> I'll be okay in a couple of days, after I get my head out and clean it up a bit...
<phasegen> thank you all very much.
<fightingfortofu> i think one of my problems is that i dont really know how to read the conf
<nickrud> phasegen, we all have bad days ...
<hypno> muwu: because it's not easy enough yet
<muwu> phasegen, do some yoga/meditation/praying/fasting/sex/smokingpot
<nopea> hypno: OK dont see it in synaptic - The VLC site has a link to put in my source list but that one doenst work
<redemption> nickrud: Thank your!
<nickrud> muwu, because no one is paid to make it easy, basically.
<muwu> yes, because most people who use linux are bunch of geeks.. i mean hard-core geeks who hate GUI/KISS philosophy'
<p> (muwu) word.. lol.. so I should find one that states: RTFHT (lololol)
<RRubin> nah. making guis and simplifying complex stuff take huge ammounts of time
<muwu> Ubuntu is a lot easier than previous distro's, but it's still far away..
<] BreliC[> nopea, do you have the multiverse and universe sources enabled?
<CarlK> Kiss rocks
<hypno> muwu: maybe but that's changing
<RRubin> there is something to be said for learning a complex tool
<jzaval> thinkgeek wisdom: chicks dig unix.
<nickrud> muwu, I agree totally, but to get something for free, I expect to work for it :)
<RRubin> you wouldnt walk into a woodshop and expect to be able to make a nice end table without years of exp
<Nalioth> nopea, just jumped in, but do you have your sources.list fully stocked?
<jzaval> you mean no one else uses *nix to pick up women?
<jzaval> :-D
<nopea> BreliC:yes universe is commented out
<] BreliC[> today's society looks for instant gratification... they don't expect to have to work for anything and want to be instantly rewarded
<muwu> things I had to do to get some functionality out of Unbuntu Hoary: 1. set up java (3 hours) 2. set up bluetooth (1 hour) 3. set up printer (1 hour) 4. setup Palm syncro (1 hour)
<nickrud> jzaval, you geek king
<jzaval> muwu, java took 3 hours?
<Nalioth> nopea, you need universe and multiverse UNcommented out
<RRubin> muwu: write up the steps, for the next guy
<hypno> muwu: what sources are listed under the hoary entry in synaptic's repository dialog? There should be "Officially maintained" and maybe others
<muwu> jzaval, java was the hardest
<nopea> Nalioth, what would be the def. of full stocked :)
<jzaval> what the hell went wrong muwu?
<Nalioth> nopea, you need all of em, plus maybe marrilat
<muwu> Rrubin, I should...
<hypno> not muwu , nopea
<RRubin> muwu: or better, make script .deb's for those packages that automates it..
<] BreliC[> nopea, yes, make sure they are not commented (no # in front of them) and you need to refresh your sources (sudo apt-get update)
<muwu> jzaval, first, I didn't now how to setup paths for java... so I had to read up on that, still I am confused..
<geneo93> nickrud:  what the story with dvdrip
<hypno> muwu: theres a nice three-step guide to installing java on the ubuntuguide site
<] BreliC[> nopea, you dn't need marillat for VLC if that's what you're looking for
<redemption> nickrud: the problem with that howto is it is limited to lilo. nothing on grub.  Thanks for sharing though!
<nickrud> geneo93, no dvd in this machine :)
<Nalioth> nopea, the http://www.ubuntuforums.org have answers and addresses for all these nice repositorys
<nickrud> redemption, just move your grub config, and update-grub, i would think
<nopea> ok all open - lets see...
<muwu> geneo93, settup dvdrip would be a challenge.. you have to reinstall mplayer (recompile with lame support, and mencoder), then you have to install bunch of libraries, but one of the packages is broken, so basically, you can't.
<] BreliC[> incidentally, is there a way to make my CD rip at a faster speed than 2.5x on average?? Sheesh, it's a 40x spin, 8x burner (i know, slow by today's standards).. but seriously
<muwu> geneo93, I recommend acidrip, which actually works.. but you have to recompile mplayer
<hypno> muwu: not true, i'm ripping a dvd with mencoder right now
<redemption> nickrud: Unfortunately my old harddrive is ide and my new one is SATA. hda1 versus sda1
<fightingfortofu> at http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html#install under 5. configure x, where section module is do i just want those three to load only or do i want the other things in my conf that are already there to load as well as the three?
<muwu> hypno, i prefer GUI/frontend... :)
<geneo93> hmm i like mplayer the way it is
<nickrud> redemption, yeah, that thing is from 2000, but, a moment
<hypno> yeah but when there's no choice.. A choice is best, though.
<muwu> also, tried to gkismet working, but alas, I am missing some libraries and don't know how to get them.
<jzaval> when people ask me why i use linux, i open firestarter and show them the network scans, irc scans, and sasser attacks that happen less than every five seconds
<nickrud> group, doesn't cp -ar get an accurate partition copy to a new partition?
<nopea> Nalioth,
<muwu> geo93, but don't you need to enable lame support to get mp3 encoding working? unless you prefer ogg
<nopea> Nalioth, ok that did it
<hypno> muwu: the art of figuring out which package contains the library that a compile script is complaining about is a black one, indeed.
<geneo93> well i just wanted to rip a dvd today before i had to take it back
<RRubin> is there a packages.debian.org equiv for ubuntu?
<] BreliC[> anyone?  what speeds are you getting when you rip a CD?
<muwu> i guess I kinda wished I had the option of downloading a program that is already statistically linked... I mean if apt-get doesn't fully resolve dependencies...then instead of spending hours reading man's and editing config's.. I would rather download prelinked versions..
<jzaval> rrubin, just enable all the repositories in synaptic, making sure to check multiverse and universe
<hypno> geneo93: packages.ubuntu.com
<hypno> RRubin even
<redemption> nickrud: I've been using cp -aRx `dir name in root directory' 'new place'
<Nalioth> nopea, with all the aforementioned repositories, you have access to lots more stuff, read the ubuntuforums.org guides
<RRubin> jzaval: you can search that for 'all packages that contain files like ___' ?
<nickrud> redemption, sata stuff sucks now, i hear, but since i don't have one ....
<jzaval> yea, rrubin
<nopea> I noticed in the synaptic manager that I have the i386 kernel installed... I am on a P4 3ghz should I be using the 686?
<FeJaOr> does anybody know if there is any project on release Ubuntu 5.10??
<tritium> nopea, you could, yes
<nopea> tritium, should i remove the 386 kernel?
<jzaval> nopea, you could, but many packages, including the nvidia, are more buggy on 686
<jzaval> the optimization is not that much with the 686 kernel, nopea
<tritium> nopea, I would first install the -686 kernel, and then only remove the 386 kernel after everything is verified to work correctly
<nopea> I am using the Nvidia package so maybe I wont
<muwu> jzaval, how about for Athlon XP?
<snarf> is there a list of supported hardware for ubuntu? i am not sure if my wireless card will work
<RRubin> jzaval: is it the cpu opts that make nvidia more unstable?
<FeJaOr> does anybody know if there is any project on release Ubuntu 5.10??
<geneo93> jzaval:  i have nvidia on 686smp and it works just fine
<tritium> nopea, there are no problems with nvidia on 686
<redemption> nickrud: as much as sata stuff sucks, it's still better then my current ide hd. faster thoroughput with no dma on then my ide with dma on.
<redemption> t:-P
<p>  let's talk dual head..
<p> hehehe
<jzaval> dunno, just i had nvidia issues with 686
<Zindar> fejaor: what do you mean?
<p> trying so hard for 2 days now to get it working =(
<Zindar> fejaor: sure.. 5.10 will be released
<RRubin> jzaval: custom compiled?
<p> but will keep at it! (I am in love with linux!)
<FeJaOr> Zindar, when is that going to happen?
<nickrud> redemption, I don't doubt it, my system is so slow i'm not telling
<phenotype_> ok, laugh as you wish, im a complete noob
<woolsherpahat> One of my users wrecked there gnome configs, if you try to log in you get gnome-panel already started error
<tritium> nopea, just install linux-686, and it'll grab linux-image- and linux-restricted-modules, and you'll be set
<Zindar> fejaor: 5.10 = 2005-10
<phenotype_> i need help installing a program, compiling it from source
<] BreliC[> anyone here using the 64 bit version on an AMD64?
<woolsherpahat> I can't seem to get any debugging information or kill gnome-panel from a terminal
<geneo93> FeJaOr: october
<phenotype_> can anyone help
<] BreliC[> phenotype_, what's the problem?
<p> btw: there is someone on the KDE channell who messed up their KDE..
<woolsherpahat> Does gnome keep logs anywhere?
<phenotype_> dont know how to install a program
<FeJaOr> My mozilla firefox just crashed and I forced it to quit but now I cannot open it cause everytime I tried to open it the starting part shows up but then it quits.....anyone??
<] BreliC[> phenotype_, ok, what are you trying to install?
<hypno> phenotype_: did you read the INSTALL file?
<RRubin> phenotype_: look for a readme
<phenotype_> its kai
<FeJaOr> Zindar, so basically it's like upgrades they released every month or what??
<phenotype_> www.teamxlink.co.uk
<phenotype_> from there
<] BreliC[> phenotype_, what type of file was it, a .tar.gz?  a .deb?
<phenotype_> i have the .tar.gz
<Zindar> fejaor: kind of... see it as "new releases" rather than "upgrades"... but you can upgrade to it
<goldfish> tar -xvzf blah.tar.gz
<FeJaOr> Zindar, ok...just wondering that
<FeJaOr> My mozilla firefox just crashed and I forced it to quit but now I cannot open it cause everytime I tried to open it the starting part shows up but then it quits.....anyone??
<phenotype_> you have to compile it, as i see, but i dont know where the command line is
<nopea> tritium, is there advantges of the 686 kernal? I thought it would be on by default as most computers are 686 now days
<jzaval> phenotype_ , make sure theres not already a package on apt
<Zindar> pheno: try to find a package instead.... compiling from source should only be done by developers
<] BreliC[> phenotype_, when you went to download it, did you notice that there is a link to a Debian-specific site?  Xebian... http://www.xbox-linux.org/Xebian
<phenotype_> no
<Delph> Zindar: ooooooh, not sure about that one.
<hypno> FeJaOr: tried logging out of gnome?
<phenotype_> is that on the team xlink site?
<jzaval> 686 kernel is optimized for 686 processors, nopea, it uses your processor more effeciently
<jzaval> im not much of a hardware guy
<] BreliC[> phenotype_, the link was, yes.. actually, my mistake, it's a full linux distro based on Debian based for Xbox
<phenotype_> ] Brelic[ is that on the team xlink site?
<Levander> jzaval: that's basically right about the 686 kernel
<hybrid> hello
<geneo93> Zindar:  he could use checkinstall
<hybrid> i am having serious problems
<Levander> uses optimization features introduced in that kernel, also available on subsequent x86 processors
<jzaval> whats up, hybrid?
<venkman> in oracle, is there a way to return a cursor to a temporary table, such that the information in the temporary table only lasts as long as there's records in the cursor/
<Levander> phenotype_: I've had to compile software a couple of times when I didn't find packages for it...
<hybrid> i am on breezy and restarted and when i did all i got was cli! roght down to the login.
<stevenj> Question to any networking experts---I have firestarter running (auto) and ICMP blocked--shields up finds everything is complete stealth mode---yet I am constantly blocking gnutella connections---I dont have any peer to peer crap installed...any suggestions
<hybrid> jzaval: i typed X at the command line and i got some graphicks like it was starting up but would never load up
<hybrid> ...
<redemption> nickrud: FYI @ newegg.com 80 gig WD SATA HD for 64 bucks. (that's with shipping and 7.250 tax)
<jzaval> breezy is less than a month into a 6 month development
<Levander> redemption: what's the rpm on that drive?
<dcraven> heh
<nopea> ok back to my VLC topic... I got it running and playing a VCD but there is no sound... same with an audio CD - anybody else have this?  CD Player is working
<hypno> stevenj: go round to those gnutella users houses' and ask them to stop?
<redemption> 7200 rpm with 8 MB cache.
<hybrid> jzaval: i know
<redemption> nickrud: 7200 rpm with 8 MB cache.
<hybrid> :D
<Levander> redemption: don't they have 10,000 rpm drives out now?
<nickrud> redemption, this motherboard doesn't accept more than 256M
<hypno> nopea: install vlc-esd
<jzaval> you can't expect breezy to work at this stage, hybrid, the people currently using breezy are the ones who can figure these things out and then fix them and then report them
* hybrid is so bleeding edge he might as well be a cutter
<jzaval> haha
<Levander> and really, the ppl using breezy are the ones developing it
<redemption> nickrud:... ouch. You have my sympathy my friend.
<stevenj> hypno, but how does anyone even see me....maybe it was when I tested peer to peer blocking using shields up?
<hybrid> jzaval: yea but i was hoping it was already fixed :P
* nickrud looks around, says "my work gets done" ;p
<jzaval> hoary for now, hybrid
<jzaval> :-D
<redemption> levander: they do, but I was trying to upgrade my system with an emphasis on quietness.
<Levander> redemption: i see
* hybrid sighs and goes back to hacking
<hybrid> well ty
<nopea> hypno, what is that? shouldnt it already be there? (sorry I am full of silly questions my 4 year old boy is an influance ;))
<hypno> stevenj: doubt it, perhaps just trying random ip's in a range. wouldn't worry about it to be honest, it's harmless.
<Levander> redemption: where'd you see that the 7200 rpm drives are quieter?
<hypno> nopea: ubuntu uses the esd sound subsystem by default. vlc-esd is the plugin for vlc to talk to esd
<stevenj> hypno, I know...but you would think people had better things do
<nopea> hyno, cheers!
<hypno> stevenj: doubt they are even aware of it
<stevenj> hypno, hmm
<redemption> ...I don't know.  I think I read it like a year or two ago.  Or I may have made it up completely thinking I remembered it.  One other thing about 7200 vs. 10000 is 7200 is cheaper generally.
<jzaval> you would think people have better things to do than spam gnaa stuff in here too,
<stevenj> jzaval, who is spamming
<Levander> redemption: well, it does make sense, but sometimes new technology is better in more ways than one. Is possible that it's faster and quieter.
<jbAU> anyone have any experience with meta/virtual packages?  I want to create some
<jzaval> there was someone who flooded a few minutes ago
<stevenj> O
<nopea> hypno, that did it :)
<fightingfortofu> yay! OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 XT Generic
<hypno> nopea: great :)
<redemption> levander: True, but it's always been my experience that faster moving parts = more noise.
<jzaval> ie Formular 1 racer versus electric wheelchair.
<Levander> wow, has anybody seen how they've redesigned amazon product pages?
<Levander> that's first redesign I've seen on amazon since I can remember.
<nopea> somebody should try doing an ASIO subsystem for Linux! that would ne cool
<jzaval> psh-aw. amazon is soo 1999
<p> good nigt ppz!
<fightingfortofu> and tv out works!
<Levander> lol @ jzaval for insisting on being trendy!
<jzaval> you bet your sweet tosh </flamboyant>
<jzaval> *toosh
<Levander> you have a pink cell phone also?
<jzaval> alright, goodnight guys...
<epod> Why is it that no games I install or plugins work with my sound, but I have system sounds and xmms if set to esd has sound?  What kind of distro ships with broken sound?
<jzaval> yes, levander, studded with rhinestones
<jzaval> :-D
* darkaudit has found that my Audigy card justWorks, compared to struggling with onboard sound...
<epod> all I am doing is installing say, tuxracer or supertux via synaptic.  Nothing weird.  It's something you'd expect to work
<redemption> epod, it may be that you have a soundcard that doesn't do hardware mixing.
<epod> redemption, that would be what esd is for, wouldn't it?
<redemption> epod: thus ESD will be taking up the one channel your soundcard has.
<thechitowncubs> where is the text file with all the network setup info?
<epod> besides, supertux telling me /dev/sequencer doesn't exist seems to be a bit more than a sound channel issue
<Levander> thechitowncubs: there are a few of them
<thechitowncubs> Levander: which one is the most common
<Levander> thechitowncubs: which specific entry?
<redemption> epod: yeah, but not everything uses ESD. Most games for example.
<thechitowncubs> static ips, essid names...
<hypno> epod: that means you dont have midi support
<epod> redemption, well, I mean, I hate to say it, but windows manages to pla multichannel sound.  Does Linux not have some facility to support it?
<epod> hypno, ah.
<Delph> epod: yes; but your packages aren't compiled to use it.
<Levander> thechitowncubs: /etc/resolv.conf has where to find the name servers...
<epod> Delph, I'm just using the ones from the ubuntu repositories.
<Levander> thechitowncubs: what are you trying to do?
<Delph> epod: just the ones from the core repositories?
<hypno> epod: go ask the hardware manufacturers :)
<epod> so is there a solution to this, asides from re-compliing all my packages?
<Linforcer> hey, so I have these volume up and down buttons shortcuts mapped to keys on my keyboad, and I press them and I see some volume gauge go up and down, but it has no effect on the actual voulme >.> anyone have a clue why?
<thechitowncubs> I'm trying to change my static IP
<epod> hypno, that's not a solution to my issue and you know it :)
<nopea> while I am here... anybody have an Epson Inkjet printer working?
<thechitowncubs> but i think i messed up one of the files
<epod> Delph, well, whichever repository supertux and tuxracer are in
<redemption> Epod: by doing software mixing.  Alsa is working on this and has partially succeeded, but it's still in  the stage where it is hard to configure.  your best bet would be to purchase like a 20 buck SB live card.
<Levander> thechitowncubs: hold on
<Delph> epod: that's what I'm asking you.
<fightingfortofu> getting the ati drivers and tv out working was actually very easy, i was just messing up with the formot of xorg.conf
<thechitowncubs> nvm
<thechitowncubs> i found it
<thechitowncubs> /etc/network/interfaces
<epod> redemption, unfortunately, I'm on a notebook.
<Delph> epod: if you're pulling stuff in from universe then you can hardly complain.
<epod> Delph, hang on let me check.
<fightingfortofu> how do i change the tvs resolution?
<hypno> epod: you don't recompile packages. Just remove esd and make sure you only play one thing at once. That's the only option unless your card has hardware multichannel support, really.
<Levander> thechitowncubs: okay, good
<epod> Delph, sure I can complain, it's yet another obstacle to 'Linux on the desktop' lol.  I mean., MS Windows can multichannel on my card, so there is no *technical* reason Linux can't.
<nopea> CoreAudio can do it too :)
<Delph> epod: it *can*
<nopea> With Direct Monitoring to boot
<Delph> you just don't have it capable of doing so by use of the magic wand.
<dell500> closure, you still around?
<epod> Well then, where is a howto?
<Delph> which is what you get with half-rate hardware.
<nickrud> epod, here you go: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Determinist> ok , synaptic shows i have mysql installed , or at least i hope i got it right. how can i make sure it is so?
<Delph> epod: *hands epod a C programming manual*
<epod> Find me a notebook with a multichannel soundblaster, Delph.
<epod> heh
<xipho> i just installed vsftpd, where is the folder located to put files in?
<epod> nickrud, k
<redemption> *laughs* Delph, you going to say RTFM next? :-P
<nickrud> epod, I've never used this, just repeating others
<hypno> Determinist: if it says so then it is :)
<closure> dell500, yeah man
<xipho> heh, woops, sorry, i forgot about rtfm
<hypno> Determinist: you can see the files installed by it and go check manually if you feel like it
<Levander> how is it that "nano" is the default editor on these command line programs under hoary?  like less and svn?  How do I change that?  My EDITOR variable isn't currently set.
<Determinist> erm , alright , thanks
<Determinist> which mysql , or simply mysql did nothing
<Determinist> i'll need the server and client , any good idea of what packages i need to have installed?
<hypno> Legendre: see /etc/alternatives/editor - it's a symlink
<hypno> Levander: even
<hypno> bloody new xchat tab completion
<AzMoo[w] > Hi guys. Is it possible to run windows programs that are already installed with wine, or do you need to install them under wine for registry keys and such?
<dell500> what's the link to the unofficial ubuntu guide?
<Delph> redemption: well, you're going to have to update things to use ALSA, if i remember right about Dmix
<dcraven> Levander: update-alternatives --config editor
<Janux> hi, what's the command for showing the current CPU usage on each processor?
<Levander> hypno: /etc/alternatives/vi is linked to /usr/bin/vim
<hypno> Determinist: mysql-server and mysql-client
<Determinist> AzMoo[w] , possible to run once installed
<Determinist> AzMoo[w] , you need not reinstall them under wine
<Delph> it is scary alsa plugin, isn't it?
<AzMoo[w] > Determinist, excellent, thanks :)
<Determinist> hypno, thank you sir
<nopea> gotta jet ppl.. cheers!
* nickrud is glad i have hardware sound mixing
<Determinist> AzMoo[w] , welcome , time i find a way to help you back :)
<redemption> delph: yeah, dmix sucks configuring.  Though I think you meant to be talking to epod.
<nickrud> this third person shit sucks
<AzMoo[w] > Determinist, I thought I recognized your name ;)
<Determinist> AzMoo[w] , php ;)
<Delph> redemption: was replying to your TFM comment, in reply to my C code comment =:P
* AzMoo[w]  grins.
<Levander> hypno: I ran that command you said.  Apparently the alternatives "editor" setting is stored somewhere else than in the link /etc/alternatives/vi.  Cause, it was set on nano.  I changed it to vi.  But, would like to know where that's set.
<Levander> hypno: nevermind, it's set in /etc/alternatives/editor
<Levander> hypno: thanks for you help getting that changed, was *major* annoyance for me that would come up occasionally.
<hypno> Levander: that's what i said :/
<dell500> is raid already supported in ubuntu ?
<redemption> Delph: gotcha.   alsa can really be a bitch to set up, even with hardware mixing.
<Levander> In ~/.bashrc there's a PS1 setting that lets you set your prompt to a color.  I want to change the color, anybody know how?
<nickrud> Levander, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<Levander> hypno: sorry, must not have read so good
<Levander> nickrud: checking out now, thanks
<epod> nickrud, awesome, it's working.
<nickrud> epod, thanks, know I know I can give out that link more often :)
<xipho> i checked the man pages and the conf file and i still can't find where the directory for vsftp is, could someone help?
<hypno> xipho: surely you specify the folder in the config file
<xipho> hypno: in /etc/vsftpd.conf right?
<stevenj> Has anyone had any success in transfering a file using Gaim (yahoo protocol)? I shows the transfer but never the other person if they want to receive it
<hypno> xipho: i don't know, i've never used it, but i'd assume so
<xipho> hypno: thanks, the man page was kinda sparse
<doe34244> help gettting NVIDIA drivers working!?  I get the message Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bob2> doe34244: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<doe34244> Ive installed the nvidia drivers via synaptic
<bob2> did you do that yet?
<] BreliC[> how do i force kill an process that just won't die?? kill pid just won't work
<doe34244> kill -9 pid
<bob2> that may or may not work
<bob2> some processess are unkillable
<] BreliC[> really?  an undead process??
<doe34244> what if you strangle it to death?
<] BreliC[> :)
<hypno> you need the exorcise command for that
<bob2> it's a zombie
<guruff> hello my ubuntu is damn slow; text scrollin yields 100% cpu; and everything related with text scroling showith text is sloow - would anyone be able to help me with that; what to change; what to do ?
<] BreliC[> doe34244, thanks, the -9 did it..
<snw1972> I had a system working with warty; in particular networking was working.  Now that I have upgraded to hoary it doesn't seem to work anymore.  i can ping the local interface but not anything else on the network.  Any ideas for what to try?
<doe34244> so anybody know how to get my nvidia drivers working? I installed the package. now I get this when running glxinfo: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<bob2> doe34244: dude
<bob2> doe34244: did you read that page or not?
<xipho> hypno: thank you for your help, it's working now
<doe34244> bob2: no
<hypno> snw1972: other than checking that the network settings are right? :)
<bob2> doe34244: then go read it
<bob2> doe34244: it explains everything you need to do
<doe34244> bob2: thanks
<doe34244> will do
<FeJaOr> does anybody know what's the newest driver for an HP PSC 1210??
<g14> FeJaOr: I'd be willing to bet your buddy google would
<snw1972> hypno: I am pretty sure the network settings are right... but I have made dumb mistakes before.
<FeJaOr> g14, there's 2 of them and don't know exactly which one is the "best"
<Determinist> i think ubuntu 5.04 has to be the best OS for my laptop , this is not the case however for my P4 test server , gonna stay with Fedora on that , better administration abilities and less defaults.
<] BreliC[> g14, lol
<snw1972> hypno: I have it set up with static IP, 192.168.1.3/24.  Other machines at  192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 can ping each other, but not this box.
<Jerub> Determinist: you would use fedora for a server?
<snw1972> hypno: During install it claimed it couldn't find a DHCP server, but there is one of those as well.
<g14> FeJaOr: ok thats better, send me the link to both and I will try to help you
<Jerub> (someone would use ubuntu for a server?)
<Determinist> Jerub, a testing server , yes , it is far more friendly on the administrative side
<g14> If you don't mind rpms, try CentOS 4 for a server
<Jerub> Determinist: any testing server should be 100% the same as the production server...
<brian_> I uncommented the lines in sources.list to allow access to 'universe' in apt.  when I run apt-get update I get a GPG error : unkown error executing gpgv
<g14> A production server should undergo much more security testing and hardening
<Janux> hi, does anyone know the command for showing the current processes with CPU usage like the one that you can see in M$ windows?
<bob2> Janux: top
<Janux> bob2, thanks a lot
<brian_> Janux, or install gtop
<Determinist> Jerub, well , it is for personal use with php/mysql/apache , no critical data would be stored on it , at least for now
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<hypno> snw1972: assuming your physical connection is ok and the driver for your card loaded ok you can set the dhcp etc options in the System menu ->Adminstration->Networking applet
<Jerub> Determinist: but how can you test when you have different hardware and software?
<snw1972> Hypno: I did a server install, I don't have any of the graphical stuff.
<hypno> snw1972: then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Determinist> Jerub, well , i need to test the functionality of the code i write , not the platform. good code == portable code.
<Janux> bob2, what program will run python at the background all the time in Ubuntu? it eats up 30% of my CPU usage all the time, is it X-Chat?
<snw1972> Hypno: Ayup, that's what I have been doing.  As far as physical connections go, I at least see the lights blink on the hub.
<bob2> Janux: doubt it
<Stryfe> Hello everyone.
<bob2> Janux: find the pid in top, then use 'ps auxf' to see the tree of processes, so you can see who the parent is.
<Janux> bob2, ic...thanks, let me try
<thundrcleeze> hi Stryfe
<Epix-> lol. the sucidal persons first program: echo "goodbye world";
<TechLord> what are some good games for linux
<Epix-> TechLord, I like banner
<thundrcleeze> depends on what you want, TechLord
<hypno> snw1972: that could be any traffic, though. sudo mii-tool will show the physical connection status
<Epix-> TechLord, you have no clue how fun it is to put a laptop on its side and then banner fuck u and scrolll it
<Cowlike> quake 3 arena  :)  (not free, of course)
<thundrcleeze> frozen bubble is addictive.
<dcraven> enemy-territory is fun, although non-free again.
<xon> I have a text file, whats the easiest way for me to find out how many times a specific word occurs in it?
<dcraven> no-cost, but non-free.
<Janux> bob2, how do you see that? it's pretty confusing
<Epix-> Cowlike, how do you run q3 on linux?
<Epix-> Cowlike, and.. where can i get it?
<dcraven> Epix-: id
<Delph> Epix-: by using the native linux port... see id's site if it's not in a repository somewhere.
<snw1972> hypno: The network doesn't have a lot of traffic so it's reasonably reasonable to correlate.  I did the mii-tool thing, it says eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok.  That sounds like a good thing...
<dcraven> Epix-: you can use your windows data files
<Epix-> dcraven, coolio
<Janux> bob2, omg...found it...the gdesklets is eating up my resources...
<Cowlike> there is a linux client but you need the files from windows
<Janux> bob2, thank you so much
<thundrcleeze> Cowlike, can't you use files from the demo?  Or is that another game?
<Cowlike> just search for "linux q3 arena" and you'll find the linux binaries
<Cowlike> hmmm... the demo probably works too but you won't have many maps :)
<dcraven> enemy-territory is fun as hell.
<hypno> snw1972: try ip route list to check that traffic for 192.168.1.0/24 is going through the right inteface
<snw1972> hypno:
<hypno> snw1972: or replace 'static' with 'dhcp' in the interfaces config file to try dhcp
<Cowlike> isn't there a linux version of America's Army too?
<thundrcleeze> What is the way to change the default browser?
<thundrcleeze> Yes, Cowlike
<snw1972> hypno: ip route list says: 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.3
<snw1972> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<HrdwrBoB> Cowlike: yes
<joltcola> I'm creating a live cd of  ubuntu-5.04-live-amd64.iso  I just finished downloaded. And I've got a cd burning question, could someone help with that?
<fightingfortofu> why does firefox seem sluggish compared to when i used it in windows?
<hypno> snw1972: sounds alright, if 1.1 is your router. can you ping out to the internet from the server?
<Determinist> what i wanna know is if the drivers for linux for the ati/nvidia fps busters are actually taking advantage of what the hardware has to offer?
<snw1972> hypno: If I ping 192.168.1.1 I get "From 192.168.1.3 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable"
<snw1972> hypno: I seem to get that if I try to ping anything else besides 192.168.1.3.
<Determinist> snw1972, no route , make sure you have a default gateway set up and if the nic is functional
<snw1972> hypno: Yes, 1.1 is my router
<snw1972> determinist: in my interfaces file I have gateway 192.168.1.1, shouldn't that set up my default gateway?
<Levander> Okay, thanks nickrud, I got the color of my bash prompt changed.
<Levander> Now, where is the LS_COLORS variable set in hoary.  Don't see it in ~/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc
<Levander> ?
<Determinist> snw1972, is your nic static IP or DHCP?
<flodine> can someone tell me why the soulmachine site not working
<snw1972> Determinist: static.
<joltcola> cowlike: Are you trying to chat?
<Determinist> snw1972, any reason why you shouldnt use the router's dhcp?
<Mace68> has anybody experienced terribly slow LAN trsnfer speeds in hoary?
<nickrud> Levander, man dircolors
<Determinist> snw1972, that *should* give you the proper settings and set up a proper routing table
<flodine> anyone using soulmachine in repsitory
<snw1972> determinist: I tend to make my servers use static addresses.
<Levander> nickrud: thanks again!
<flodine> hello buntu folks
<Determinist> snw1972, hmm , so you're basically not capable of accessing ... what?
<nickrud> Levander, I followed this path a while ago, it's a fun one :)
<flodine> can someone tell me why the soulmachine site not working
<snw1972> determinist: I can't seem to access the network at all.  During install it said it couldn't find a DHCP server, although there should be one available.  It's like my packets are being eaten, except I see blinkenlights.
<Nalioth> flodine, what is soulmachine?
<Levander> nickrud: i'm beginning to understand your taunt...
<nickrud> Levander, which one, I'm a known taunter :)
<Determinist> snw1972, does this happen with other machines on your network , or just this one?
<hypno> snw1972: hmm. Try and rule out any odd physical connection problems. Try mii-diag, ethtool, other cables.. strange things happen sometimes.
<Levander> about dircolors being a "fun" path
<snw1972> determininst: Things had worked with warty, when I upgraded to hoary it started doing this, so then I did a full install of hoary and it is still doing this.
<snw1972> determinist: Yeah, all my other machines seem happy.
* nickrud dies from pun overload
<snw1972> mii-diag reported things were ok.
<Determinist> snw1972, paste the contents of what route says in terminal
<snw1972> determinist: I should be so lucky as to be able to paste them, all would be well.  :)
<snw1972> Determinist:
<Determinist> snw1972, that means what? cant you open a terminal , punch in the word route , press enter and do a copy paste? lol
<hypno> Determinist: copy paste to what? the box can't get online
<Determinist> ohh , ohh
* Determinist mutters
<geneo93> duh
<Determinist> ohh hush , it's 6 am , been up since 5 am yesterday :P
<Seq> well wireless in windows sucks. the card keeps resetting itself every three minutes or so
<Determinist> snw1972, what's the contents of route ... without copy-pasting ...
<snw1972> determinist:
<snw1972> route -n
<snw1972> Destination Gateway     Genmask Flags Metric Ref use Ifac
<snw1972> 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.0     255.255.255.0 U  0 0 0 eth0
<snw1972> 0.0.0.0     192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0       UG 0 0 0 eth0
<Determinist> seems to be right
<Determinist> it's not a routing issue
<sono> hey friends... does anyone knows how to trim a PS file with useless blank space around the content?  maybe a psutils thing or such
<snw1972> Determinist: Well, y'all have to take my word on the addresses and stuff, but yeah the routing table seemed right to me as well.  I'm still hoping it's something stupid where I've transposed an IP address or something.
<Determinist> i hope so lol
<Determinist> otherwise you're dealing with fucked up wires , like hypno suggested
<nickrud> this is kinda off topic, but any observations why all the more recent softwart that's interesting (muine & beagle off the top of my head) is c#?
<hypno> because its easier to write, i guess
<kg6gfq> anyone know where to find the source (tgz format) for the amd64 ubuntu kernel?
<bob2> kg6gfq: in the kernel-source package
<nickrud> hypno, I stopped coding a long time ago, is it really easier?
<bob2> sono: pscrop? gimp?
<Marble2> how can I setup mplayer to use the xine engine for sound output
<andrewski> Marble2: use xine-ui?
<bob2> kg6gfq: but why?
<bob2> Marble2: why do you want that?
<hypno> nickrud: i havent used it, but its on a par with python afaik, which i do use. And yes, it's easier and faster (i felt)
<andrewski> how can i tell samba to start on boot?
<bob2> andrewski: it does already
<sono> thx bob2... I ll google for pscrop Thx so much
<snw1972> determinist: I just replaced cable, same thing.  It would be a big coincidence if it was that, just last night I did the apt-get upgrade-dist, things were working ok then.
<hypno> Marble2: i dont think you can do that
<Marble2> bob2: Well I wasn't getting sound in amarok or mplayer, but I configured amarok to use xine as the output, and it works now. So I want to get sound working in mplayer by doing the same
<andrewski> bob2: hmm, not sure about that.  i just started it manually.  how can i check?
<nickrud> hypno, huh. miquel does something else right, I guess :)
<Marble2> is xine-ui totem-xine?
<bob2> Marble2: you probably just want mplayer to use esd for output
<nickrud> miquel*
<bob2> andrewski: by default it starts on boot
<andrewski> Marble2: totem is a frontend for xine.
<Marble2> esd as output gives no sound
<bob2> andrewski: if you didn't change it, it will be
<Marble2> well totem has sound
<Determinist> snw1972, would try removing the NIC and reinstalling it ... perhaps it's a driver issue of some sort
<hypno> Marble2: mplayer has excellent sound support of its own, but if you are using a package version it depends on how it was compiled
<Marble2> but I just thought it'd be nice to have mplayer sound working
<bob2> "xine output" doesn't mean anything in particular
<andrewski> bob2: yes, but perhaps i did?  how do i check whether or not it's configured to?
<bob2> you need to find out what xine is doing
<bob2> andrewski: ls /etc/rc.2/S*samba
<snw1972> determinist: You suggested ethtool; how do I use that?
<andrewski> bob2: yeah, it's not there.
<bob2> andrewski: you can use update-rc.d to restore it
<bob2> or just ln
<Determinist> snw1972, actually , hypno did , i've never used ethtools , but supposedly they should diagnose ethernet problems
<hypno> sudo ethtool eth0 will give you some info
<fightingfortofu> im trying to install ut2k4 and the install has a prompt for the second cd but im unable to eject media, device is busy
<bread> hi
<Dethread> fightingfortofu, unmount it first
<bread> hey
<fightingfortofu> dethread, how do you unmount? i am rigth clicking the cd on the desktop and selecting eject
<bread> do u wanna chat
<Dethread> fightingfortofu, in a terminal, type "sudo umount /dev/cdrom"
<hypno> fightingfortofu: lsof /dev/cdrom to find out what is using it. If a program has a mounted file open, you can't unmount it.
<Mace68> anybody know why my samba transfer speeds are slow as mud? I've getting files from 2 different machines via samba and it's the same on both... slow.
<bob2> bread: this isn't a general chat channel
<] BreliC[> fightingfortofu, hmm... i had the same problem with UT2004 and there's a website somewhere describing the right way to install it (at least the pain-free way)
<fightingfortofu> ] BreliC[, remember the url by chance?
<andrewski> bob2: "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba is not a link to ../init.d/samba"
<andrewski> bob2: am i doing it wrong?
<fightingfortofu> also, thanks everyone!
<snw1972> hypno: I did the sudo ethtool eth0; down at the bottom it implies it thinks the link is ok.
<bob2> andrewski: erm
<bob2> andrewski: what is it a link to then?
<] BreliC[> fightingfortofu, no, that was last year
<andrewski> bob2: i don't know; i was just doing 'update-rc.d samba defaults'
<stuNNed> bob2: you down under at teh fest?
<snw1972> hypno, determinist: I think I'm going to have to sleep on this one and come back tomorrow.  Thanks for the help from both of you!
<hypno> snw1972: no problem
<Determinist> snw1972, most welcome mate , sorry it didnt work out tho :)
<bob2> andrewski: 'ls -l /etc/rc2.d/K09samba' prints what?
<bob2> stuNNed: yes
<bob2> where fest = work
<andrewski> bob2: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba -> /samba
<bob2> blah
<snw1972> Maybe I'll go back to warty and see if the network comes back.  If it does seem to be tied to the OS version; what would I do next?
<bob2> you've been cracked for very sloppy
<hypno> snw1972: do you know what driver your net card uses?
<stuNNed> bob2: awesome, wish i was there
<snw1972> hypno: I have no idea.  How would I find out?
<bob2> andrewski: delete that link
<hypno> snw1972: dmesg | grep eth0 might show it
<kg6gfq_> srry, didn't see if there was an answer to my question about where to find tgz's for the ubuntu amd64 kernel
<andrewski> bob2: ah, ok.  now it worked.
<bob2> kg6gfq_: ...
<bob2> kg6gfq_: in the kernel-source package
<bob2> kg6gfq_: but why?
<kg6gfq_> need them to compile wifi drivers
<andrewski> bob2: and i could replace samba with any service i wanted to add to boot?
<bob2> kg6gfq_: no, you don't.  what driver are you trying to compile?
<bob2> andrewski: well, yes, except that anything you install will be setup to start on boot automatically
<kg6gfq_> rt2500
<andrewski> bob2: well, i had edited one to be a different service and couldn't figure out how to switch to that one.  but i got it now, thanks. :)
<thundrcleeze> How do I change the default web browser?  Konqueror shows up, and I want it to be firefox when I click a link.
<bob2> kg6gfq_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<hypno> thundrcleeze: kde apps will default to konqueror. You can probably use kcontrol to change it
<kg6gfq_> thanks
<thundrcleeze> Xchat isn't a kde app, is it?
<andrewski> thundrcleeze: no, konversation is.
<dell500> iv'e got a raid array, but i'm not sure how to mount it
<snw1972> hypno: Wow that has a lot of things go by.  lots of things like e100: eth0: transmit timed out
<thundrcleeze> yes, but I'm not running kde right now, I'm running gnome.
<hypno> snw1972: sounds cable like to me
<snw1972> hypno: Both cables?
<andrewski> thundrcleeze: preferred applications in the gnome control center?
<hypno> both?
<snw1972> hypno: Awhile back I switched cables.
<thundrcleeze> andrewski, it's set to firefox.
<guruff> question about hotplug daemon: it starts in rcS and then is killed? or is running somewhere in the background all the time ?
<andrewski> thundrcleeze: which app are you running that starts konq?
<bob2> guruff: the kernel calls it when things happen
<bob2> guruff: don't mess with it, basically
<thundrcleeze> andrewski: right now?  Xchat.
<andrewski> thundrcleeze: xchat has its own configuration for web browser launching.
<hypno> snw1972: only thing i've seen to cause that is a low level hardware problem of some sort. Unlikely to be a config or driver issue.
<andrewski> thundrcleeze: any others?
<guruff> bob2; when what happens? every n seconds to check if there is no device connected; or when external int is rised?
<snw1972> hypno: I'll try warty tomorrow and see what happens. Thanks again!
<bob2> guruff: when the kernel decides something has been hotpluged. I guess the usb controller raises an interupt, or the pcihp controller, or whatever
<RRubin> hrm is there a trick to getting flash sounds to work?
<thundrcleeze> andrewski: Yes, I've found it in settings -> advanced.
<nickrud> thundrcleeze, andrewski the way to control what browser is loaded is to update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<guruff> hmmm... ok
<guruff> bob2; thx
<andrewski> nickrud: yes, but when is that actually used?
<nickrud> when someting calls debian-sensible-browser
<andrewski> nickrud: yes, but what does? :P
<dell500> does anyone here know how to mount an exisiting raid0 array into ubuntu??
<thundrcleeze> andrewski, xchat does
<andrewski> thundrcleeze: hmm.
<bob2> dell500: you need to give way more details
<nickrud> andrewski, /etc/alternatives is a means for controlling what the default program for various functions
<bob2> dell500: do you mean "Does anyone know how to mount an existing linux software raid-0 array?"?
<thundrcleeze> andrewski, it supports most browsers, but the default "Open in web browser" calls that.
<andrewski> nickrud: user-specific or system-wide?
<nickrud> system-wide
<andrewski> nickrud: yeah, that's not so good....
<thechitowncubs> are there any decent games that can be played over LAN
<thechitowncubs> none that are too intensive though
<nickrud> andrewski, that can be true if more than one use the system
<dell500> bob2, yessum :)
<dell500> i need to find what dev it's on and then i think i can modify /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<nomasteryoda> bob2, et al UBUNTU ROCKS suse's socks off
<thechitowncubs> lol
<nickrud> if only one uses the system, it gives you a means of controlling what is run, wherever you are
<sagara> is there someone who knows a lot about using matching patterns with grep here?
<nomasteryoda> i thought the new suse 9.3 was going to be slick... well it sx
<thechitowncubs> Any games good over LAN?
<nomasteryoda> bzflag
<nomasteryoda> Enemy Territory
<nomasteryoda> free*
<thechitowncubs> i don't think my sister's comp can handle that
<nickrud> andrewski, and it's nearly always the reason the program you expect to run is not run.
<thechitowncubs> specs are only 500mhz
<nomasteryoda> lol
<thechitowncubs> =(
<nomasteryoda> kbattleship
<nomasteryoda> it is low end network game
<nomasteryoda> kinda fun too
<nomasteryoda> with sounds on both ends
<WW> sagara: That depends on what you mean by "a lot".  Ask your question and you'll find out :)
<thechitowncubs> sweet
<thechitowncubs> thanks
<aldug> occy: I had to compile it, I couldn't find a package anywhere
<thechitowncubs> ah crap, kde
<sagara> well here is my issue
<sagara> i have a line that looks like this
<sagara> 06:59:41.953943 blah blah blah
<tjs> how do you do a for loop in a deb rules file?
<sagara> the time (06:59:41) changes in every file i work with... what i want to do is basically string tokenize that guy and extrat the time (in that case it would be 06:59:41)
<tjs> its run with make I believe
<sagara> all of this in Cshell
<thechitowncubs> KDE needs to cut down on all the bloat
<hypno> sagara: grep is better at getting whole lines. For your job i'd use cut
<tjs> thechitowncubs: have you written a linux desktop? or even a WM? people who say stuff like that rarely have contributed anything themselves
<chavo> thechitowncubs, haven't used KDE in a while, have you?
<hypno> sagara: something like cut -d "." -f 1
<thechitowncubs> tjs: actually i made linux =P
<sagara> let me look into that command
<tjs> hahaha
<RRubin> thechitowncubs: there are millions of minimalistic wms. try googleing for ios
<tjs> ion3 is a good minimalistic 'wm'
<chillywilly> hey people anyone ever get this with marillat's mplayer: mplayer: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen ?
<RRubin> ion, thats what i ment
<thechitowncubs> RRubin: I like Gnome
<thechitowncubs> clean and efficient
<dell500> so does anyone know how to mount an already existing linux raid array??
<thechitowncubs> it could be a tad faster though
<Fanglez> anyone in Oz order ubuntu cd's know how long they take to get here?
<RRubin> thechitowncubs: ubuntu gnome is ok.
<thechitowncubs> RRubin: I love gnome and ubuntu
<tjs> Fanglez: I ordered some warty ones back when they first came out. they took about 3 weeks to arrive, i ordered some hoary ones about a week ago and they have not arrived yet. Im in hobart
<sagara> hypno: ^_^ awesome!!! thanks a lot hypno, you just saved me a lot of work trying to get grep to work
<hypno> sagara: no prob
<Fanglez> I'm in Melbourne and drooling. The latest live image worked so well I want to badger others into it
<sagara> hypno can i pm you?
<hypno> sure
<RRubin> thechitowncubs: on other distros, kde's value is that 'everything just works', without ubuntu gnome can suck
<cens0red> aside from openoffice-writer, and kword, there's another quite good OS word processor. What's its name again?
<jsubl2> abiword
<inc> sup channel
<cens0red> jsubl2 thanx that's the one!
<inc> anyone have prob with apps crashing in hoary?
<FeJaOr> can anybody help me on uninstall a 3rd party program??
<FeJaOr> I got problems installing a software for my PSC 1210 and now I have bunch of errors and stuff
<inc> FeJaOr, how you install it?
<FeJaOr> inc, I was following the instructions but something went wrong that didn't let me to finish the installation
<FeJaOr> inc, and now I don't have the software properly installed and a bunch of errors
<inc> FeJaOr, kinda low on the details
<inc> you use deb or compile?
<inc> what kind of software
<hornblower> hey all
<FeJaOr> inc, compile....a software for my printer (HP PSC 1210)
<dell500> does anyone know how to mount an already existing linux raid array??
<inc> can't recompile?
<hornblower> i'm getting error 21 on boot with grub, and lilo won't install at all... i've read up and found that this is because of cmos settings in bios, but I thought maybe someone here might know if it could be caused by something else before I start altering bios settings?
<hornblower> I got no floppies, or i'd just make a boot disk and forget the loader alltogether...
<FeJaOr> inc, I downloaded the latest driver and software from the webpage but got errors when compiling it and now Im on the middle of the installation and can't go any further and can't go back either
<FeJaOr> inc, and now I can't delete either the program or the folder with all the installation files
<FeJaOr> HELPPPP
<|QuaD-> FeJaOr: HELPPP
<closure> i have a question
<Jerub> how do I get ubuntu to run a command after login?
<dell500> raid? anyone!? does anyone know??!
<FeJaOr> |QuaD-, I have this problem
<FeJaOr> |QuaD-, I got problems installing a software for my PSC 1210 and now I have bunch of errors and stuff
<FeJaOr> |QuaD-, I downloaded the latest driver and software from the webpage but got errors when compiling it and now Im on the middle of the installation and can't go any further and can't go back either
<FeJaOr> |QuaD-, and now I can't delete either the program or the folder with all the installation files
<|QuaD-> FeJaOr: oh. interesting
<juez> hi
<juez> anyone there?
<juez> ???
<|QuaD-> i am
<nickrud> juez, yeah, just sleepy ;)
<juez> i need help getting a linksys WUSBG54 running
<juez> i installed ndiswrapper
<FeJaOr> |QuaD-, can you help me out with this problem??
<juez> but i cant make ndiswrapper to get the drivers :S
<|QuaD-> FeJaOr: no
<Nalioth> FeJaOr, are you familiar with linux?
<juez> juez@Oscar:~$ sudo  ndiswrapper -i /home/juez/desktop/wusb54g.cat
<juez> Installing wusb54g.cat
<juez> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre /home/juez/desktop/wusb54g.cat: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, so so
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, why??
<juez> anyone can help me?
<hypno> juez: try Desktop ..?
<dell500> does anyone know how to mount an already existing linux raid array??
<HrdwrBoB> dell500: the same way you mounted it before
<nickrud> hypno, juez and here i thought the language would be a problem, & it's the captialization :)
<HrdwrBoB> with mdadm
<juez> i tried with Desktop
<juez> but still the same problem :S
<mooniker> does anyone know a good tutorial for seting up network interfaces? i'm a relative newbie and the man pages are too complicated for me.
<juez> juez@Oscar:~$ sudo  ndiswrapper -l
<juez> Installed ndis drivers:
<juez> wusb54g invalid driver!
<pimaniac> ndiswrapper should be run on an .inf file
<juez> yes
<juez> look
<pimaniac> mooniker:  if it works when you plug into a mac or windows box, type "sudo dhclient"
<juez> juez@Oscar:~$ sudo  ndiswrapper -i /home/juez/Desktop/wusb54g.inf
<juez> Installing wusb54g
<juez> cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre /home/juez/Desktop/wusb54g.inf: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<juez> juez@Oscar:~$ sudo  ndiswrapper -l
<juez> Installed ndis drivers:
<juez> wusb54g invalid driver!
<RRubin> juez: is the driver from the ndiswrapper 'known working list' ?
<drcodedd2> Hi all
<drcodedd2> how I can put script to run after ubuntu boot?
<mooniker> dhclient...
<juez> yes it is in the working list
<RRubin> juez: and you got it from where it says?
<AMD> i've got a question, i'm a n00b and am trying to get totem movie player to run, but everytime i try to start it, and error message comes up
<juez> ndiswrapper or the driver?
<RRubin> juez: the driver
<juez> form the lynksis page, from the link that appears on the list of supported cards by ndiswrapper
<nickrud> AMD, and the error is .....
<RRubin> juez: hrm. maybe you should try version 1.1
<AMD> Resource busy or unavailable
<RRubin> juez: i had to compile it when ubuntu's version didnt work for me
<juez> of ndiswrapper? i got it from: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper -utils
<juez> that downloaded the latest version, no?
<nickrud> AMD, what does lsof | grep /dev/dsp say?
<AMD> nickrud: type that in terminal?
<nickrud> AMD, yes
<RRubin> juez: no. i found some debian from source instructions on their site that worked for me to get 1.1
<mierda> alguien habla espaol ?
<juez> then how i do that?
<juez> yo :D
<mierda> :D
<mierda> me puede ayudar ?
<pimaniac> enough to be offended by the nick :-p
<juez> jajjajajaja
<RRubin> juez: get ndiswrapper-source_1.1-1_i386.deb
<juez> de q? yo no c mucho
<Nalioth> FeJaOr, what problems are u experienceing?
<juez> with apt?
<AMD> nickrud: esd       6737    buulian    5w      CHR       14,3               6640 /dev/dsp
<dell500> HrdwrBoB, well the last time i did it, i edited the mdraid file, but that's not there anymore
<RRubin> juez: no, i forget but i think i d/l'd it from someones site
<HrdwrBoB> try /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf iirc
<dell500> HrdwrBoB, if i edit that, and then mount the /dev/md0, would that work??
<juez> ok i got that file
<juez> now what should i do?
<HrdwrBoB> if you edit that
<HrdwrBoB> and then run the correct mdadm command
<HrdwrBoB> it should work
<HrdwrBoB> look up some documentation on google
<juez> RRubin: ?
<RRubin> juez: install it, it should show up in /usr/src
<juez> :s how do i install it? :(
<mierda> alguien que hable espaol me ayude ?
<dell500> HrdwrBoB, i found a REALLY difficult way to do it with the kernal pkg, but it has to be supported already
<RRubin> juez: look for the step by step on there wiki
<pimaniac> mierda: si.  un poco
<nickrud> AMD, I hate to do this, but ... it's late here, and i have to bail. I was hoping it was a quick fix, and i'm sorry.
<juez> :S it has 2 tar.gz
<AMD> no worries
<juez> and a debian bynari
<RRubin> juez: you untar it and go into the dir and run like, debian/rules modules
<RRubin> somethin like that
<mierda> pimaniac  lo que pasa es quecambie la pantalla de inicio del ununtu y no me cargo entonces no me carga el escritorio :S
<nickrud> AMD, I'll be around again tomorrow, if i can help with anything, just ask, and i'll try
<AMD> ok
<RRubin> it unpacks in /usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper/
<juez> i dont understand nothing :D:D:D:D
<AMD> i'm just having nothing but troubles with linux programs
<juez> anything
<RRubin> juez: your gonna have to find the directions on the site. i did it 2 weeks ago
<juez> on what site?
<RRubin> ndiswrappers site. use google man.
<RRubin> juez: if you just want it to work and dont care how, you can have my binary .debs tho it would be silly of you to trust them
<pimaniac> mierda: hay un error?
<mierda> pimaniac  seee
<mierda> esto me sale
<AMD> why can't i run .bin files
<AMD> they just won't run
<juez> i know ;)
<RRubin> amd: chmod u+x file.bin ?
<AMD> oh
<AMD> and then what?
<RRubin> amd: ./file.bin
<pimaniac> mierda.  lo ciento.  mi espanol es muy malo.  que?
<AMD> ok
<Nalioth> AMD execute them
<mierda> pimaniac /usr/share/gdm/themes/bluecurve/rh_logo_header.png es te fichero o directorio no esxiste
<pimaniac> ah
<pimaniac> ok
<mierda> como lo puedo cambiar de alguna forma ?
<Nalioth> AMD you can write a text file, and with chmod turn it into an executable (cant be done on windoze)
<juez> ubuntu doesnt let me modify the apt sources list
<EnterD> http://nutsack.com/
<juez> how do i change it?
<Nalioth> juez sure it does
<RRubin> juez: you can change it from
<pimaniac> mierda: puede tecleo derecho en el escritorio?
<phenotype_> anyone know of problems with laptop batteries
<juez> it opnes it like a read only file
<RRubin> synaptic
<RRubin> are you using sudo?
<Nalioth> juez you have to sudo your text editor
<pimaniac> phenotype:  it cant detect my charge in gnome, just kde :)
<mierda> pimaniac  esque estoy en consola
<juez> ??'
<phenotype_> kde detects it?
<juez> how?
<phenotype_> im using gnome
<AMD> thank you so much rrubin
<RRubin> amd: no prob
<hypno> mierda: puedes cambiar el theme de la pantalla de inicio en /etc/gdm/gdm.conf Busca a "GraphicalTheme"
<juez> how do i sudo the text editor?
<phenotype_> pimaniac, gnome problems with battery?
<mierda> okis
<pimaniac> hypno: gracias.  no lo se.
<mierda> gracias
<mierda> thanks
<pimaniac> phenotype: not serious, just not able to see charge
<juez> ??? :(
<phenotype_> yea
<pimaniac> juez:  sudo nano
<phenotype_> but kde detects it ok?
<pimaniac> juez: will open nano with root priveleges
<pimaniac> phenotype:  yep yep.  not ubuntu specific, just gnome-battery doesnt like me
<juez> hmmm ok...
<phenotype_> interesting
<phenotype_> thx
<FeJaOr> can anybody help me on uninstalling the software program I downloaded and tried to install from the HP website??
<Levander> What's the easy way to get gnome to remember the size that I like my gnome-terminals to open up as?  Is the best bet still .Xresources?
<juez> how do i save changes?
<Nalioth> FeJaOr, what exactly happened?
<pimaniac> juez: Ctrl X will exit, it will ask to save changes
<juez> k
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, I downloaded the most recent driver/software for my HP PSC 1210 from the website
<Nalioth> juez, nano is self-explanatory  the litte "^" at the bottom stands for the <ctrl> key
<Nalioth> FeJaOr, what did it do to make you come here?
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, I followed the instructions on how to install the software and now im up to the point I have the "software installed" but can't oppened cause it marks an error and I can't delete the folder with the original installation file either
<Nalioth> FeJaOr, how have you tried to del?
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, and I don't want to reinstall ubuntu just because of that
<AMD> rrubin: i've installed the program, however the permission to read is not available
<juez> ok
<juez> fuck
<juez> im tired
<juez> i just wont get the wireless card run :S
<juez> bye and thx for ur help :)
<Nalioth> juez linux is rewarding, if you give it a little patience
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, I have the folder in the desktop and move it to the trash ..... when I tried to empty the trash, bunch of errors come up
<juez> its impossible to get my usb card to work :S
<Nalioth> FeJaOr, i take it u want to del the folder? if so, move it back onto the desktop...
<FeJaOr> juez, don't worry....I haven't got my fax modem work yet
<juez> hahahahah ok ;) but u got internet :S
<FeJaOr> Nalioth, done
<FeJaOr> that's right :)
<juez> i dont want to throw cables, i want wireless
<AMD> RRubin: how do you change the permissions if you aren't the owner?
<juez> bye
<gp_aaron|win2k> does this distro use default debian repos?
<Jerub> gp_aaron|win2k: no
<gp_aaron|win2k> can it use them?
<|QuaD-> gp_aaron|win2k: why would you want to
<Amaranth> gp_aaron|win2k: I wouldn't.
<sandyeggoboy> hi there everyone ...
<Amaranth> gp_aaron|win2k: What do you need from Debian that Ubuntu doesn't have?
<gp_aaron|win2k> can you use synaptic with the ubuntu repos?
<sandyeggoboy> I am having a problem with my dell 1501FP LCD monitor not going past 800x600 resolution .. i need it to go to 1024x768. I have tried to "dpkg-reconfiguire xserver-xorg" but then it says it cannot display this screen size. What else can i try?
<Amaranth> Yeah, System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<gp_aaron|win2k> nice
<dell500> yes!!!
<gp_aaron|win2k> how are the repos?
<gp_aaron|win2k> reliable?
<bob2> for main, of course
<bob2> for universe, it depends
<gp_aaron|win2k> what are those?
<AMD> can anyone direct me in how to change file permissions? I am not the owner though
<bob2> AMD: is it your machine?
<bob2> gp_aaron|win2k: main is the supported part of ubuntu, universe is the unsupported part that's mostly identical to stuff in debian
<AMD> bob2: as far as performance, or the name?
<AMD> bob2: sorry n00b
<bob2> AMD: ?
<gp_aaron|win2k> bob2, oh thanks
<bob2> AMD: Do you own the computer you're trying to change the permissions on?
<AMD> yes, just not the file
<gp_aaron|win2k> does it have alot of the choices in the repos?
<RRubin> amd: use sudo
<AMD> it is set to where the permissions are all messed up, by the owner, no one can read it
<gp_aaron|win2k> how does it compare to standard debian repos?
<dell500> after doing assembling a raid array (mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda /dev/sdb) what's next?
<RRubin> gp_aaron|win2k: most of deb stuff is available
<bob2> AMD: sudo chown a+r /filename
<bob2> gp_aaron|win2k: universe has basically everything from debian
<gp_aaron|win2k> oh
<gp_aaron|win2k> does apache come default?
<bob2> of course not
<phenotype_> anyone know where i can get bin of kde
<bob2> nothing listens on external ports by default
<Amaranth> No open ports on the default install.
<AMD> bob2: chown: 'a+r': invalid user
<revelater> i need help getting through a windows password screen without any additional software
<bob2> but apache2 is supported
<bob2> AMD: er, chmod, not chown, sorry
<dell500> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bob2> phenotype_: #kubuntu
<AMD> no worries
<Amaranth> revelater: windows password screen?
<phenotype_> thx
<bob2> revelater: this is not a cracking channel, sorry
<Amaranth> Oh, get through it.
<revelater> could yuo *cough* point the way *cough*
<bob2> revelater: no
<Amaranth> Actually, that isn't even possible unless you can boot from CD or floppy.
<bob2> revelater: do not ask again
* revelater is sad
<Amaranth> If you can, go find it yourself.
<cens0red> anyone know where evolution stores its attachments? I've just received three emails with like 7 attachments each ... I don't want to go through the process of selecting "Save As" for each one.
<Nalioth> revelator why do you want into windoze?
<Nalioth> revelater, let the SOB stay locked
<AMD> bob2: it still wont let me execute it, none of the little boxes are high lighted
<revelater> SOB?
<AMD> the permission says 777 but none of the permission boxes are filled
<Nalioth> windoze IMO SUCKS!
<RRubin> amd: boxes?
<Nalioth> revelater, let it stay locked, ther's nothing good inside
<revelater> i see, well its for a friend, his parents locked him out of his computer
<AMD> the option thing under the preferences
<Nalioth> revelater, nothing but horror
<bob2> AMD: what sort of file is it?
<revelater> and there is internet access
<AMD> .bin
<revelater> whats life without pron?
<AMD> it won't allow execution
<bob2> AMD: er
<Nalioth> so use a knoppix or ubnuntu live cd
<bob2> AMD: what is the file, really?
<revelater> (a whole lot better no doubt)
<Nalioth> the parents will never know (s)he was surfing pR0n
<dell500> how do i diagnose sound problems??
<AMD> realplayer.bin
<dell500> is there an app??
<AMD> it's Real Player 10
<RRubin> AMD: its in your home dir?
<revelater> Nalioth: problem is he needs it now, and has no way of getting extra software
<AMD> yeah
<RRubin> AMD: ls -l realplayer.bin
<netfighter> Hello people
<AMD> the main thing is that I'm not the "owner" of the file
<RRubin> amd: paste the results
<AMD> i'll try
<Nalioth> revelater, he's screwed. take him to your house
<bread> hey
<revelater> Nalioth: lol
<gp_aaron|win2k> revelater, sam file hacking
<netfighter> If I add the unofficial repositories (such as Marillat & Universe), I can break my Ubuntu distro, right?
<gp_aaron|win2k> but I'm not gona tell you how to do that
<bread> do what
<revelater> gp_aaron|win2k: can you tell me where i need to go to learn how to do that???
<bob2> netfighter: yes
<AMD> bob2: -rwxrwxrwx  1 501 501 570312 2005-04-01 16:52 realplay.bin
<bob2> netfighter: well, universe is unlikely to
<gp_aaron|win2k> google
<bob2> AMD: blah
<Nalioth> revelater, he just told you all you need to know
<AMD> yeah?
<bob2> AMD: you need to find out what the file actually is and what you're supposed to do with it
<AMD> it is the program itself
<bob2> it really came with NO instructions at all?
<bob2> AMD: what does 'file realplay.bin' say?
<netfighter> bob2 so how can I add just a specific pkg from those repos without updating everything? Like, is there a way to do it from the Cmd line?
<RRubin> AMD: how'd you get it?
<RRubin> it seems to be owned by someone who doesnt exist
<bob2> netfighter: just put them in your sources.list, install whatever, then remove it
<AMD> i installed it, from another .bin and everything went fine untill i tried to run it
<bob2> 14:50:57           bob2 | AMD: what does 'file realplay.bin' say?
<netfighter> bob2,  thanks
<RRubin> AMD: man chown
<AMD> bob2: realplay.bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<bob2> lord
<bob2> AMD: what filesystem have you put it on?
<bob2> it seems broken
<RRubin> AMD: you need to (using sudo) change the owner and group to yourself
<abbot45> is PAN the best newsreader for linux?
<Nalioth> revelator, this will teach you to never leave the house w/o a knoppix disk
<bob2> abbot45: "best" is subjective
<Nalioth> abbot45 are there other newsreaders for linux?
<bob2> abbot45: it is pretty popular, tho
<abbot45> haha.  i guess.
<bread> can anybody tell me how to update gaim?
* Nalioth wants to know other newsreaders for linux
<AMD> bob2: ok, how do you change the owner and group to myself using sudo?
<bob2> Nalioth: slrn
<abbot45> ive been using it for a bit.  but can you use it to post binaries???
<gp_aaron|win2k> bread, apt-get update
<RRubin> amd: man chown
<abbot45> or do you need something else for that?
<bob2> AMD: sudo chown you:you filename
<bob2> abbot45: what sort of binaries do you want to post?
<Nalioth> bob2 is that easy to read?
<bob2> Nalioth: do you use mutt?
<Nalioth> bob2 does it d/l mutlipart pR0n, er, helpful binaries?
<bob2> lord
<Nalioth> bob2 the only mutt in my life, is sitting at my feet right now
<bread> gp_aaron, having a little trouble
<bread> i ran that command from terminal and i got unable to lock
<abbot45> bob2: a dj mix of mine.  id like to cut it up into rars first though, and all that.
<bob2> ignore that
<bob2> abbot45: oh man
<bob2> abbot45: please don't use rar
<bob2> there's enough pointless rar's in the world already
<AMD> ok, i did that and and it doesn't work
<abbot45> everyone on usenet does everything in rar.
<bob2> that's stupid
<bob2> AMD: "doesn't work" in what sense
<AMD> i'm still not the owner
<bob2> AMD: you didn't answer my question before
<bob2> AMD: what filesystem is this on?
<Tomcat_> rar is better than zip though... if you leave Free Software thoughts aside. :o
<bread> can somebody tell me how to update gaim?
<bob2> it seems rather screwed up
<AMD> it does
<bob2> bread: why and to what version?
<AMD> i'll try something else
<abbot45> what else can you use to cut a large media file into smaller pieces for transfer, then put back together on the other end?
<bread> 1.2.1
<bread> more features
<bob2> abbot45: split
<bob2> bread: e.g.?
<AMD> but when you said "you:you" do you mean my user name?
<Nalioth> bob2 when you get a free minute, i'd like to know more about your experience with slrn
<zenrox> abbot45,  zip
<smouche> is that rar utility package mentioned in ubuntuguide.org -- um, how shall i put it, legal?
<bread> bob2, i am not familiar with that
<zerokarmaleft> abbot45, jigdo
<bread> i have ubuntu 5.04
<bob2> AMD: yes...
<smouche> or is it a unsanctioned clone or something?
<bob2> AMD: again, what file system is it on?
<bread> bob2, r u there?
<AMD> ext3
<bob2> bread: Why do you want 1.2?
<bread> it's the new version
<abbot45> zerokarmaleft: what is jigdo?
<bread> i have 1.1.4
<qqnluaq> hi all...
<bread> for bob
<bob2> smouche: there are two versions.  one, a completely Free one that works with older rar formats.  then there's unrar-nonfree which is nonfree but supports modern formats better.
<bob2> bread: yes, but *why*?  you want it just because it's new?
<AMD> bob2: oh wait, i don't have permissions for the folder! maybe that's why it wont work
<bread> most of all
<Nalioth> bob2 don't forget that 7zip handles rars nowadays and is completely free
<bob2> AMD: dude, if someone asks you to run a command, you need to tell us if it gives you an error
<AMD> sorry, i'm a newbie
<AMD> to linux
<zerokarmaleft> abbot45, jigsaw download: http://atterer.net/jigdo/
<transgress> wow you'd think people would deem certain things important... like billing receipts...
<bob2> Nalioth: didn't know that
<bread> bob2, i also need to get familiar with installing programs
<AMD> and i'm not getting errors
<transgress> but nope
<bob2> Nalioth: if you don't know what mutt is, slrn isn't something you're going to like
<bread> bob2, i am a ubuntu novice
<bob2> AMD: just copy the file to a different permission
<smouche> thanks for the info bob2
<bob2> bread: I can see that :)
<AMD> i'm going to
<Nalioth> bob2 i like my command line, but not too much for irc, email, etc
<bob2> AMD: er, partition
<zerokarmaleft> abbot45, primarily for distributing CD/DVD images, but can be used for any file format...especially large files such as uncompressed audio
<bread> bob2, ur great
<qqnluaq> can anyone help me with an install problem?
<abbot45> ah
<Nalioth> bob2 havent gotten too cozy with learning new keystrokes
<phenotype_> anyone know if i can simply rotate a firefox image (being used as desktop image)  or should i edit it with an image editor
<bread> qqnluaq, shoot
<Wammy> How is the support for Linksys wireless cards?
<bob2> bread: if you don't have a huge reason to get it, I'd just use the version of gaim in hoary
<qqnluaq> i cant get ubuntu or kubuntu to install.. the prev version installed fine..
<bob2> bread: getting a newer one requires going to breezy, which is a bad idea
<bob2> Wammy: depends on the chipset
<bread> i want to have the popup option like msn
<Wammy> bob2: how do i find it?
<qqnluaq> both of the latest installers crap out, complaining they cant find a volume
<zerokarmaleft> abbot45, http://atterer.net/jigdo/
<zerokarmaleft> abbot45, oops already gave you that link
<bread> then, how could i install mplayer?
<bob2> bread: have you installed the gaim-guifications package?
<abbot45> haha.  yeah.
<bread> nope
<bob2> bread: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stevenj> does anyone here use hoary backports?
<smouche> bread, in #ubuntu this evening, a couple of people compiled the new version of gaim for themselves...
<bob2> please don't use the backports
<bread> installing thins are very difficult when you leave windows
<bob2> they're broken and terrible
<abbot45> bread: that restrictedformats guide is great
<smouche> I can post the log of that chat if you want
<stevenj> I have'nt yet
<bob2> bread: no, it's very easy...you select what you want from synaptic, and click "install"
<smouche> in another channel of course
<stevenj> just reading about then
<stazich> hey anyone knows how to toggle between channels in BitchX?
<bread> bob2, ur the best so far
<stevenj> only reason I mentioned backports is that firefox has secuirty fixes and gaim is suppose to fix file transfer (somewhat)
<bob2> stevenj: the security issues will be fixed in the version of firefox in hoary
<stazich> ls
<shad0w1e> how do i add a new user from the console???
<stevenj> bob2, ok...I do without updated gaim..I am more concerned with FF really...thanks
<transgress> adduser
<bob2> stevenj: with the 'adduser' command
<Mace68> anybody know why my samba file transfer speeds are slow as mud? I've getting files from 2 different machines via samba and it's the same on both. I'm running on a 100baseT network.
<bread> bob2: where's synaptic
<shad0w1e> um thanks
<abbot45> ive got a problem with my icons.  i put the sets in ~/.icons like they are suppost to be, and they show up in my theme manager list that i can choose from, but when i choose them nothing changes.  any ideas what could be wrong?
<transgress> sudo adduser
<Mace68> FTP seems ok
<bob2> bread: system -> administration menu
<drcodedd2> I have 2 qustions
<shad0w1e> thanks guys, worked great
<stevenj> bob2, when official hoary updates FF- is it best to uninstall first or install over the existing FF
<transgress> wb abbot45
<abbot45> yo
<drcodedd2> 1. Where I can put my Dynamic DNS script so after I boot ubuntu it will update my dynamic dns?
<bob2> stevenj: you just let apt or synaptic upgrade it as usual
<drcodedd2> 2. I have new hdb that I put / how can I format it into ext3
<bob2> drcodedd2: 1) install ddclient and configure it
<zerokarmaleft> drcodedd2, bootmisc.sh?
<stevenj> bob2, ok...because I used the (Linux) firefox "bug" form fix :) just wondering if that will screw it up
<Seveas> drcodedd2, 1) add the command to execute it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Seveas> 2) man mkfs
<abbot45> damn.  im gonna have to ask on a forum probably.
<drcodedd2> thanx
<drcodedd2> thanx alot
<drcodedd2> I will check it
<bob2> drcodedd2: use 'mkfs -t ext3 /dev/hdb', but be very very careful
<drcodedd2> work like a charm
<Mace68> is there a place in samba that limits the network transfer speed?
<bob2> no
<Mace68> what else could cause such slow transfers just under samba, FTP seems to be ok
<bread> bob2: gaim isn't on that menu
<bob2> bread: you already have gaim installed
<bread> bob2: neither is mplayer
<bread> yah
<bob2> so what are you asking?
<bread> what's breezy?
<bread> u said don't use it for some reason
<abbot45> i think im gonna do away with windows on my notebook again and try to get ndiswrapper to work.  3rd times a charm.
<lamont_r> bread: breezy is broken
<Mace68> I've tried transfers via samba from both windows and linux boxes to my laptop with the same result.
<venkman> yo momma breezy
<abbot45> haha
<lamont_r> it currently has new versions of lots of stuff, and old versions of lots of other stuff (that need to be merged)...
<lamont_r> breezy is 5.10
<bob2> bread: breezy is the development release of ubuntu that's very unstable at the moment
<lamont_r> or will be
<Nalioth> breezy users are likened to white lab rats at this time.....beyond the bleeding edge
<bread> k
<transgress> heh
* transgress runs ~x86 gentoo on one box... I can so handle breezy ;)... but i'm not gonna
<bread> bob2: there's several packages, but can't seem to find mplayer
<bread> do I need to go and dl the package?
<lamont_r> bread: add multiverse to your sources.list
<bob2> bread: you need to read the page I told you about
<stevenj> I know this is going to sound stupid--in Xchat there is little bar on bottom right corner...actually two bar....the top one changes sometimes---what is it?
<lamont_r> bob2: ah, even better
<bob2> transgress: no, it's more hardcore than that
<transgress> bob2: really?  interesting.
<bread> lamont: wheres that located
<transgress> bob2: gcc 4.0 in it?
<bread> bob2: getting right on it
<bob2> transgress: yes
<venkman> bob2: I want to be HARDCORE!
<transgress> bob2: that is pretty fucking hardcore
<lamont_r> bread: on the page bob2 pointed you at
<transgress> venkman: you want a broken machine
<bread> lamont: ur kind of clever as well, how long have you been using linux
<Nalioth> stevenj,  thats your lag meter
<venkman> transgress: i want an ubuntu package that just does... rm -rf /
<bread> lamont: clever @ linux at least
<lamont_r> transgress: it's like this... if the package was changed wrt debian in hoary,then there's a very good chance it hasn't been uploaded yet (merge required).  If it wasn't changed, then the new version is there...
<lamont_r> ==> broken
<transgress> venkman: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=1mb is better venkman
<transgress> no one run that
<transgress> please
<transgress> i don't need someone pissed at me because they are dumb
<lamont_r> bread: been using unix for a great number of years, linux for about 8.
<venkman> transgress :)
<bread> r u like an older guy
<stevenj> Nalioth, usually I can hardly see...it spiked one time...so thanks...I was just wondering
<lamont_r> got bored with writing I/O drivers for kernels back in 1990 or so....
<bread> i wasn't born long before 1990
<venkman> wow
<venkman> i feel old
<syn1> how do i set my cdrom to set DMA on upon boot?
<stevenj> I grad HS in 91
<lamont_r> venkman: that happens around here... :-(
<synd> how do i set my cdrom to set DMA on upon boot?
<venkman> syn, make sure you have a good hdparm script?
<synd> venkman: how so?
<bread> stevenJ: you graduated a long time ago
<stevenj> it seems so
<venkman> uh
<bread> yep
<venkman> vi /etc/hdparm.conf
<venkman> i graduated hs in 2k.
<bread> is Butchman a good name?
<venkman> haha
<synd> i grad in 2k4
<bread> bread crook graduated in 98
<venkman> bread that sounds like.... bitch and butch.
<bread> hmmm
<bread> not following u
<bread> on that
<venkman> think lesbians
<bread> lol, great
<bread> butches are sick
<bread> but who cares about that
<lamont_r> is off topic here
<closure> does anyone know how to execute bitchx-gtk
<bread> nope
<mcrawfor> yo
<bread> lamont_r: glad that you came back
<mcrawfor> anyone here use a transmeta processor?
<venkman> there's a gtked version of bitchx?
<Kanga> hi all
<closure> venkman
<closure> look in your pkgs
<closure> bitchx-gtk
<mcrawfor> under warty, my processor scaled with powernowd, but it won't under hoary
<Mace68> could someone be so kind as to at least point me in the right direction? I'm stumped, my XP installation crashed today so I installed Ubuntu. I really don't want to go back to XP but I need fast lan transfer speeds.
<Kanga> anyone know where i can d/l instructions for partitioning a drive with ubunu?
<Kanga> i installed ubuntu but it used up the whole drive for the insatallation'
<Nalioth> Kanga, in a terminal type "man cfdisk"
<Kanga> nalioth:is that under accesories?
<Kanga> very new to ubuntu!
* phenotype_ wonders why his amd duron 1 ghz running ubuntu is allmost as fast as his amd 64 3200 running xp
<Nalioth> Kanga i guess, i have mine on my upper taskbar and my kubuntu taskbar, too (when i'm in that)
<Nalioth> ok time for bed
<Kanga> nalioth yeah
<Nalioth> y'all be good
<Kanga> iv just got up
<Nalioth> (or look sweet and innocent)
<Kanga> c u
<raydogg> how do i make an onboard sound device use the alsa drivers ?
<Kanga> anyone know where i can d/l instructions for partitioning a drive with ubunu?
<raydogg> kanga, use cfdisk
<Mace68> Is my irc client broke? Can anyone see my messages?
<bob2> no, it's not broken
<Kanga> in a terminal
<Kanga> ?
<raydogg> kanga, yes
<bob2> Mace68: ask in a more approriate place, like #samba
<Kanga> ?
<raydogg> how do i make an onboard sound device use the alsa drivers ?
<Kanga> raydogg: where can i get a online manual for ubuntu] 
<bob2> raydogg: you don't need to keep repeating
<raydogg> Sorry bob
<Kanga> hi chris
<Mace68> bob2: thanks, i'll try that. Sorry to have pestered you all, I'm fairly new to linux
<bob2> Mace68: no problem
<Kanga> me too
<Levander> Kanga: try ubuntuguide.org
<Kanga> ty levandaer
<Kanga> bbl
<bread> bob2: should I add universe as well as multiverse
<bob2> bread: depends what you want to do...might as well
<bread> k
<arkainium> how can I change the default sound card in a system with multiple sound cards?
<bread> bob2: it says can't load all repositories
<Levander> bread: how many repositories you got in there?
<bread> two
<bread> uni and multi
<thechitowncubs> What is everyones favorite application for *nix?
<Levander> what says it can't load all repositories?  which command?
<dws> newbie question: for a fresh hoary install, how do i get an sshd? (and where should i have looked first for an answer?)
<scott__> hello
<Levander> dws "sudo apt-get install openssh-server", not sure of package name, "apt-cache search ssh" to find out.  Install the server, the client will come with it.
<Levander> that was all I had to do to get it here
<bread> levander: cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<bread> d
<dws> Levander: thanks
<Levander> dws: could have tried ubuntuguide.org for that one
<bob2> arkainium: you can't, easily...the simplest is to blacklist everything but the one you want to be default
<bob2> bread: tell it to not use the cd then
<bread> how so
<bob2> no idea, I don't use synaptic
<bread> bob2: what do you use?
<Levander> bread: put your sources.list on pastebin.com, i'll look at it, see if I can find something
<bread> i'll try
<Levander> it's not hard, just pull it up, is self explanatory
<Levander> pull up the URL**
<bread> where's source list located?
<bob2> bread: aptitude
<bob2> Levander: that's not going to help
<bread> aptitude?
<bob2> Levander: we know what the problem is
<Levander> okay, have at it bob2
<bob2> the problem is that you don't have the cd in the drive
<bread> k
<raydogg> how do i add the universe repository via command line ?
<bob2> you edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<abarbaccia> nano /etc/apt/souces.list
<raydogg> k
<raydogg> thx
<abarbaccia> uncomment the lines of code
<abarbaccia> then apt-get update
<bread> bob2: i put the disk in and it does the same thing
<arkainium> bob2, i tried setting the aliases for snd-card-n, etc, but it does nothing.  how can I blacklist?
<bob2> arkainium: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<arkainium> bob2, thanks
<bread> bob2: ur familiar with windows aren't cha
<venkman> i despise hotplug.
<bread> levander: is there a way to install programs from GUI?
<Levander> bread: i know synaptic does, but I use apt-get on the command-line
<raydogg> how can I search like synaptic does ?
<raydogg> via cmd line
<Levander> apt-cache search <search string>
<bread> levander: what comes after apt-get?
<raydogg> thx
<Airo> man apt-get
<bread> levander: u also mean from terminal, right
<Levander> bread: there are lots of options after apt-get, have to read the man page
<bread> lemme see
<Levander> bread:yeah, inside terminal, from command line, same thing
<vincent> Anybody get captive working in Hoary?
<mae> whats the new ubuntu way for dealing with java in hoary?
<jack|h> is there a torrent for the ubuntu 5.04 image?
<vincent> (I actually dist-upgraded to Breezy, but I imagine so far it would work for both)
<bread> levander: i read the page
<bread> levander: i some what understand it
<Levander> mae: ubuntuguide.org says that kind of stuff
<Levander> bread: okay
<jack|h> nevermind, found it
<bread> levander: I have gtk+, so could you tell me how the command line would look if i were trying to install
<bread> or could it be done from gui
<vincent> Anybody?  Captive-ntfs in hoary/breezy?  I get an error when I do sudo /usr/share/lufs/prepmod
<bread> levander: r u there?
<venkman> shit i need some pepto
<venkman> that's gonna kill my drugs.
<Levander> bread: gtk+ is a library
<bread> yeah
<Levander> bread: don't install it directly
<bob2> bread: no, I haven't used windows in years
<bread> okay
<bob2> bread: why do you want to install gtk?
<Levander> bread: when you install an application that needs it, it'll be installed for you
<vincent> NOBODY in here has captive-ntfs working with hoary/breezy?  I get an error with premod
<vincent> prepmod
<bread> i was trying to install mplayer
<bob2> bread: (you already have it installed, btw)
<bread> and it says i need it
<bob2> bread: dude, just read the wiki page
<Levander> vincent: no, sorry, never even heard of captive
<bob2> vincent: try their user list or something, I guess
<bob2> vincent: or the ubuntu user list
<bread> i did
<Netsnipe> could someone send me a screenshot of the ubuntu wireless configure tool?
<Levander> bread: ubuntuguide.org - make sure you read the one for hoary, version 5.04
<Levander> bread: it says how to install mplayer
<bob2> bread: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> bread: where on there does it tell you to care about gtk?
<Levander> bread: in the old version, warty, you used to have to install those libraries manually, not anymore
<vincent> Okay then, thanks :)
* venkman feels his adderall's effectiveness die
<vincent> Levander: BTW, captive-ntfs is a module that allows Linux to write to NTFS partitions
<Levander> vincent: okay, thanks vincent
<bob2> it's a module that lets linux load the Windows NT NTFS kernel module, more or less
<wbeck85> but is ntfs writing in linux safe?
<kkamrani> hellow
<vincent> Levander: I had it working on Fedora Core, but there's less support for it in Ubuntu/debian in general.  Apparently.
<thechitowncubs> Is there any way to search in Beep-Media-Player
<bob2> wbeck85: with captive-ntfs, you're more or less letting windows write to the disk, not linux
<bob2> thechitowncubs: j?
<vincent> wbeck85: Yeah, with captive NTFS it's fine
<wbeck85> oh
<Levander> vincent: yeah, I don't need it here, I use samba to talk between the systems over a LAN
<wbeck85> interesting
<wbeck85> cool
<thechitowncubs> j?
<Kanga> hi all seems a bit silly to put an ubuntu guide in a file format thats is not recognised by windows as people who need the guide will not be using ubuntu as their main o/s
<bob2> thechitowncubs: the j key...
<vincent> Levander:  The only reason I really want it is because Anarchy Online needs write access, so it doesn't work under Wine
<bob2> Kanga: talk to whoever wrote it
<thechitowncubs> oh wow
<Kanga> ta bob dont u agree
<Levander> vincent: okay, cool
<vincent> Anyway thanks all
<vincent> adios
<bob2> if IE really doesn't handle xhtml, then that is just funny
<mae> Levander: thats the sloppy manual way, how is ubuntu managing java with apt? . warty had dummy packages . . .
<thechitowncubs> bob2: wow, that really makes a difference!
<thechitowncubs> wow
<Levander> mae: ubuntuguide's the best advice for stuff like that I've found.  I'm installing java next week and I'll do it their way
<bob2> thechitowncubs: hrm?
<thechitowncubs> hrm?
<thechitowncubs> you're losing me
<Levander> mae: I think there's some problem with the java licenses and debian licenses, so ubuntu doesn't want to put it in their repositories
<ReleaseX> hello all
<mae> Levander: heh.. this guide is pretty sloppy..
<Levander> unfortunately may have to go outside of apt-get for this one
<Levander> mae: it's helped me a lot...
<mae> Levander: That's good, but you can install java without having to leave it unmanaged.. there are dummy packages in warty.. one only need enable the warty repository and grab the dummy packages from it
<mae> thats what i did
<thechitowncubs> bob2: what do you mean by hrm?
<mae> but.. i thought they would have some clean way to implement it without having to do "hackish" things like that :)
<bread> levander: i marked it for installation, but got an error
<TheKark> wow, i just set this up in gaim
<bodaciousb> can anyone help me get XMMS working on 5.04?
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone use amaroK in gnome?
<Levander> mae: i looked at the java stuff in hoary, you know it does look like they've got some stuff in there, but from what I vaguely remember, there are some free JVM's who's performance isn't up to snuff
<Levander> mae: which java package did you have in warty?
<Levander> bread: you marked what for installation?
<bread> all the stuff that was added after this:deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<Levander> bread: only install stuff as you need it.  Don't just install everything.
<bread> i tried to install acid ripper and it wouldn't bulge
<Levander> merillat isn't a ubuntu repository, it's for a similar distribution, but not ubuntu, their are going to be problems with it
<bread> levander: i still don't seem mplayer on the list that i installed
<Levander> bread: how old r u?
<mae> Levander: I have sun-j2sdk1.5 installed r1 .. Used the warty and another 3rd party repository
<bob2> bread: don't add that line
<Levander> mae: yeah, i try not to use 3rd party repositories
<bread> levander: 22
<Levander> bread: okay, was just wondering
<mae> Levander: well you can build your own .deb from the JAVA bin directly from suns site.. with the deb building tool.. but thats a pain :)
<bodaciousb> How do i find an "acceptable" C compiler that can be found in $PATH
<Levander> what r u using to try to install these?
<bread> terminal
<Levander> bodaciousb: "which gcc" from command line
<bodaciousb> that didnt do anything, just made a new line
<Levander> bodaciousb: there some package called "build-essentials" or something like that that has all the stuff that you need for a development environment or to build stuff
<tjs> Im trying to figure out if there will be a package containing the fuse kernel module in ubuntu ?
<Levander> bodaciousb: "apt-cache search essential" to find it
<bodaciousb> ok
<tjs> there is fuse-source and fuse-utils, which both recomend fuse-module
<Levander> bodaciousb: "apt-cache show <package-name>" to make sure you found it.
<tjs> but fuse-module doesnt exist
<Levander> bread: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<bodaciousb> found it
<Levander> bodaciousb: what's the name?
<bodaciousb> brb, sorry
<bodaciousb> build-essential
<bodaciousb> i had to get the phone, sorry =)
<bodaciousb> pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bodaciousb> thats the long filename
<bezibaerchen> morning
<yfir> quick question about gdm: anyone know which file i edit to change the order of listed sessions gdm login screen? i can't seem to find it
<Levander> bodaciousb: yeah, that's it, if you install that, you get a full development environment
<cikilin> hello
<bodaciousb> how do i install that?
<Levander> bodaciousb: "apt-cache show build-essential" to read the description
<bodaciousb> ok
<Levander> bodaciousb: uninstall what?
<bodaciousb> i dont need to uninstall anything
<Levander> bodaciousb: same way u install everything "sudo apt-get install <package-name>"
<bread> levander: it says unable to lock the adminstration directory
<Levander> bodaciousb: package-name is build-essential in this case
<bodaciousb> ok
<Levander> bread: you have to sudo apt-get commands
<Levander> bread: so that you have "root" privileges
<bread> oh yeah
<Levander> bread: if you don't know what root is, you probably need to read a tutorial or two "Introduction to UNIX" or something like that
<bodaciousb> yay, progress on my instalation of xmms
<bread> i know what root is
<bread> same as root terminal
<Levander> bread: okay good
<bread> levander: it says another process is using what I am trying to use
<Levander> bread: do you have synaptic open? if so, you gotta close that if you're gonna do command line
<jinx> hi
<bread> good looking
<Levander> bodaciousb: how are you trying to install xmms?  Are you not "sudo apt-get install xmms"?
<bodaciousb> no, i downloaded it off of the xmms website
<bodaciousb> will that work?
<mae> what package contains the commandline tool "alsasink"?
<bodaciousb> much easier hehe
<bread> levander: this was my last line-E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<Levander> mae: I don't think it's in the ubuntu repositories, "Search the contents of packages" section of packages.ubuntu.com
<bodaciousb> it even makes the shortcut hehehe, thanks lev
<FeJaOr> how can I erase icons from the system, applications menu??
<Levander> bread: you've got invalid entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<yair> a little question: how can I download gcc using synaptic package manager? I mean what files from the list would be enough?
<mae> ok :)
<FeJaOr> how can I erase icons from the system, applications menu??
<pablo928> can any one tell me what do i have to add to /etc/fstab so that i can write to /dev/hda1?                                    http://www.pastebin.com/276523
<Levander> bread: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Levander> bodaciousb: if you would have "sudo apt-get install xmms", it'd already be done
<bread> k
<FeJaOr> anyones?
<bodaciousb> Yeah lev, i did it... that was cool =)
<Levander> yair: install the "build-essentials" package
<jinx> Amaranth: is there an new version of gnome-menu-editor?
<jinx> :)
<FeJaOr> anyones?
<FeJaOr> how can I erase icons from the system, applications menu??
<bodaciousb> How do i go about installing a .run file? americas army
<bob2> yair: install build-essential
<Levander> bodaciousb: okay, sorry, i'm trying to play catch up in here
<bob2> FeJaOr: you can't, easily
<bob2> bodaciousb: it has no instructions?
<FeJaOr> just tell me the root
<bodaciousb> its ok =)
<FeJaOr> I can't remember what the root is
<jinx``> bodaciousb: sh ruznfile.run
<bread> levander: this is kind of frustrating
<Levander> jinx: apt-get --simulate install gnome-menu-editor?
<bodaciousb> ok
<bread> levander: not too much, but it is
<Levander> FeJaOr: sorry, dunno
<bread> levander: windows is so much easier
<FeJaOr> bob2, just tell me what the root to the icons is cause I don't remember exactly the root
<GNAM> aauauauau
<GNAM> i've destroyed gnomebar on the bottom
<bob2> FeJaOr: no idea, sorry
<GNAM> i don't see panels of opened programs, and desktop
<jinx``> Levander: i don't think it's in the repositorys yet
<SeamusLP> Feja0r:  You can use menu-editor to modify the application's menu.
<Levander> FeJaOr: try this, in nautilus, in the location bar, "applications:///"
<bob2> bread: what are you confused by?
<GNAM> i only see trash icon
<GNAM> i've no idea why
<GNAM> ho can i recover?
<Levander> bread: yeah, learning new things always frustrating
<GNAM> how
<Levander> bread: try learning one thing at a time
<Levander> bread: you have a purpose for using Linux?
<bodaciousb> Jinx``: what is Sh? its doing its thing now
<goli> i have ubuntu installed on an acer travelmate 2308NLCi ... the speaker icon is showing on the top panel...when i use hot keys to mute/increase/decrease sound the speaker icons responds appropriately...but i cannot hear anything...how do i test if my soundcard works
<bread> yep
<bread> i can do the same thing in windows, linux seems to have better security
<jinx``> just "shell"
<FeJaOr> Levander, didn't work
<bodaciousb> im trying to get away from windows
<bread> levander: u know how to code i python?
<woodwizzle> Are there any other linux browsers that use KHTML besides konqueror? preferably one in gtk?
<pablo928> bob2, would you check http://www.pastebin.com/276523 and tell me what i need to modify to write to /dev/hda1?
<Levander> bread: yeah, i know python
<jinx``> so it runs he .run file
<bread> that is what i mainly want to use linux for
<GNAM> help me! I see only trash icon on gnome bottom panel
<jinx``> with ist you can run .run and .sh files
<bread> i know it can be used in windows, but I want to know linux as well as windows
<FeJaOr> Levander, I just don't remeber what the path is in order to get to those files
<SeamusLP> GNAM:  You accidentally delete stuff?
<bread> wouldn't think I was a network administrator, heh
<Levander> bread: i think learning linux and ubuntu is a good thing, especially if you like computers in general, but you can program in python on Windows
<GNAM> No
<GNAM> no, SeamusLP
<Levander> FeJaOr: in nautilus, try opening the location "applications:///"
<GNAM> i'm sure
<FeJaOr> Levander, that's what I did but didn't work
<bread> well, there's several things I want to use linux for: servers amongst other things
<SeamusLP> GNAM:  Try this.  Load up a terminal, type in "killall gnome-panel"
<bread> levander: how old r u?
<Levander> bread: yeah, servers linux is great for, and they're all free
<Levander> 31
<SeamusLP> GNAM:  It may just be acting up a little and need a restart.  You may also want to submit a bug report to gnome
<GNAM> killall gnome-panel
<coobra> i like my new ubuntu :)
<GNAM> panel restart only with trash icon
<Levander> okay, i'm logging into my ubuntu box, i be back
<GNAM> doesn't work
<bread> u've been using linux/unix since the 80s huh
<GNAM> but i've no idea on what's happened :P
<SeamusLP> GNAM:  That's really weird...  Alright looks like you'll have to readd everything manually
<bread> levander: normally u have to download programs b4 u install
<GNAM> ausaua
<Sunneh> can anyone tell me why my mounted drive is not in my Places menu anymore since a reboot?
<bread> i am just running these commands and not even sure if they're on my system yet
<GNAM> can i try to Reinstall a gnome component?
<bodaciousb> anyone know where i can find the "applications" folder, that is my start menu button thingy
<somnambulantdead> i am having a problem with something that should be incredibly easy
<SeamusLP> Sunneh:  I had that problem.  Try restarting dbus-1.  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<Sunneh> SeamusLP - I did that last night and it worked. Do i have to keep doing that to get it to stick?
* Sunneh does it again
<pablo928> bodaciousb: top left gnome panel
<somnambulantdead> i can't get a windeco to install... meanwhile i can get mtaskbar and all other kinds of stuff installed fine
<SeamusLP> Sunneh:  It's an odd issue, not everyone has it.  I believe messing with the boot order will fix it.
<venkman> Sunneh oops i did it again.
<bodaciousb> pablo928: how do i add shortcuts into it?
<bodaciousb> pablo928: ahh nevermind i got it =)
<SeamusLP> Sunneh:  However I don't mind so much, I've been up since hoary was installed the day it came out ;)
<pablo928> bodaciousb:what kind of shortcuts?
<Sunneh> lol
<pablo928> bodaciousb:
<bodaciousb> pablo928: im going to add a shortcut to my music folder on my wifes windows machine
<Sunneh> SeamusLP: any idea on how/what to edit in the boot order?
<SeamusLP> GNAM:  Just right click on the panel and add your workstation switcher.  Then add your window list.  Then add the show desktop button.  Then file a bug report with gnome ;)
<yair> thank you, bob2 and Levander, gcc seem to be working
<SeamusLP> Sunneh:  that's been something I've meant to look into in ubuntu.  Try looking up debian runlevel editing.
<GNAM> auaua
<GNAM> i've just made that
<GNAM> it works :P
<Sunneh> SeamusLP: Thanks very much. :D
<somnambulantdead> does anyone have the .deb for crystal-0.9.2?
<SeamusLP> Sunneh:  If you manage to find a solution...  Let me know ;)
<thechitowncubs> how long does it take to compile kdelibs?
<Sunneh> lol Sure
<Sunneh> Anyway, thanks for you help once more.
<Sunneh> ttyl
<dazzed> whats everyone up to on this fine evening
<thechitowncubs> And, if i want to install kubuntu and ubuntu, how do i seperate my menus?
<thechitowncubs> so all the kde crap doesn't flow into the gnome menues...
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  If you can find an rpm you can convert it with alien -d
<bread> levander: where did you go?
<bread> bob2: r u on?
<bread> dazzed: r u a guru or a novice?
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  I like to use seperate user accounts
<dazzed> bread: no guru but no novice either...i know my fair share
<jinx``> dazzed? evening? it's 8:43am here
<jinx``> :P
<dazzed> 243 here
<somnambulantdead> SeamusLP: the only thing i can manage to download is source which won't properly install
<coobra> whats the esyest way to add aterm ?
<thechitowncubs> SeamusLP: hmm, ok
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  Are there unresolved dependencies?
<bread> need help installing something
<dazzed> i know enough to know that my nieghboors need to move their wireless hub closer to the window so i can gett a better conn
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  This may seem like a bad solution...  However some symlinks and a couple chmods in the home directory will make it very, very seamless ;)
<bodaciousb> i have the stupidest question you have ever been asked..... i just installed americas army, the file "Armyops" i belive is the executeable, it has an icon with a brown diamond and it says SH on it..... how do i run that file?
<thechitowncubs> Which is easier?
<bodaciousb> just run in terminal?
<dazzed> bodaciousb: ./file
<somnambulantdead> i get weird errors... it enters the directory, decides there is nothing to do in there, and exits
<SeamusLP> Is there a makefile in the directory?
<bodaciousb> Sweetness, it runs!... ok how do i make a shortcut to it for my applications bar
<thechitowncubs> i created a new user, but how do i install kde under that user and not the one i am now?
<somnambulantdead> yeah
<dazzed> i dont use gnome couldnt tell ya
<dazzed> bread: did you have a problem?
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  Hmm you know now that I think about it that might not work... unless you can install kde to the new home directory
<somnambulantdead> configure works fine... finally got all the depends for that
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  Are you sure that installing kde will put all of the kde icons in your gnome menu?
<bread> dazzed: yes
<dazzed> thechitowncubs: you on ubu or kubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> Ubuntu
<dazzed> bread: whats up?
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  Could you pm me the exact error message when you try a make?
<dazzed> thechitowncubs: so you installed kubuntu-desktop package?
<pablo928> dazzed:could you check http://www.pastebin.com/276523 and tell me how i can write to /dev/hda1, please?
<bread> trying to intall a couple of programs
<thechitowncubs> thats what im planning on doing
<thechitowncubs> but last time it crapped up all my gnome menus
<dazzed> bread:  like?
<bread> mplayer and gaim
<bread> cdrecord also
<bread> i want to burn cds
<dazzed> bread: ur ubuntu didnt come with gaim?
<dazzed> bread: and get k3b (its the best)
<somnambulantdead> well i get this
<somnambulantdead> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.
<dazzed> for burning
<somnambulantdead> not really an error
<bread> dazzed: well, the newer version
<dazzed> pablo928: let me find the thing you have to add
<bread> dazzed: i am not familiar with k3b
<somnambulantdead> make[2] : Nothing to be done for `install-data-am'.
<thechitowncubs> dazzed, any ideas of how to seperate the two menus?
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  Hmmm, try sudo make install maybe?
<yfir> anyone know which file to edit to change the order of sessions listed on the gdm login screen? i can't seem to find it anywhere
<dazzed> pablo928: you have to chmod it to certain permissions
<somnambulantdead> that is what i have done
<dazzed> thechitowncubs: for gnome?
<venkman> yfir you tried the manpage?
<dazzed> bread: k3b is like nero more or less if your framilliar with nero...its universal cd burning software...(cant get better)
<thechitowncubs> dazzed: i just want to make sure kde doesn't put its icons in my gnome menu
<yfir> venkman: yeah
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  Have you compiled the program first?  it's ./configure, then make, then sudo make install
<bread> where do i obtain it from?
<dazzed> bread: since your trying to get newest version of gaim i take it your compiling
<venkman> does gaim have an autopackage?
<pablo928> dazzed dev/hda1 used to be ntfs, yesterday i reformatted to ext3
<somnambulantdead> yes
<somnambulantdead> i have
<dazzed> thechitowncubs: well i dont use kde or gnome so i dont know specifics lol ...to my knowledge i dont think it will
<bread> if i knew how
<thechitowncubs> i tried it once, and it did
<dazzed> pablo928: you still need to chmod permissions to write...
<somnambulantdead> multiple times... the other steps run fine... just make install get all fuxored
<thechitowncubs> what are you using dazzed?
<bob2> bread: look for k3b in synaptic
<XTCboarder> this ain't a linux question but if somebody knows i'll apreciate it... can you load ur iPod with other thing than the iTunes soft or it's clone for other plataforms? meaning can you just plug it as a hard drive and drag thing into it?
<dazzed> pablo928: add this to your mount command '-o umask=002 0 0
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  Might be possible to go ahead and run the program...  If you do a make it may make a directory somewhere that you can go into and run some executable
<dazzed> ';
<bob2> XTCboarder: no
<venkman> i burn my CDs using paper matches and a magnifine glass.
<bob2> XTCboarder: complain to apple
<bodaciousb> America's army runs beautifully on my machine woohoo, my first real Linux game
<somnambulantdead> not a program... just a windeco
<bread> bob2 okay
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  That would at least be a temporary solution
<SeamusLP> ah I see
<somnambulantdead> which is why it is so confusing... because programs seem to compile fine
<pablo928> dazzed, thanks i'll give it a try
<dazzed> bread: so your "trying" to compile
<dazzed> bread: first you need to apt-get build-essential;
<XTCboarder> bob2 only using that shit?
<XTCboarder> haha good,
<XTCboarder> i'm making a school job
<bread> dazzed: where do i get that
<bread> bob2: it isn't there
<SeamusLP> somnambulantdead:  seems rather out of the ordinary.  Perhaps it's simply broken?
<yfir> another gdm question: how do i add a "failsafe" mode to a session in the gdm session choser?
<dazzed> bread: goto your terminal and "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<closure> firefox officialy sucks for ubuntu
<membreya> can someone help me with a question regarding the use of a digital camera and ubuntu ?
<bob2> dazzed: dude
<somnambulantdead> what is wrong with FF?
<thechitowncubs> bob2: you're smart =D, how can i seperate my kde application menu icons from my gnome menus
<venkman> closure shit works for me
<dazzed> bob2: ?
<SeamusLP> FF works here
<bob2> dazzed: please don't encourage him/her to do that unless you're going to be there to explain *everything*
<closure> oh it works
<bob2> thechitowncubs: no idea, I don't use menus
<dazzed> bob2: i was planning on it
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<thechitowncubs> damn
<closure> try getting it running real nice with video audio and schok
<closure> it'll crash in no time
<closure> shock
<membreya> what's happening is when I plug in the cam, dmesg is picking it up ... and it's printing the message /dev/scsi/host4/bus0/target0/lun0 however /dev/scsi does not exist as a dir...it's apparently assigning it as /dev/sdc but again it's not
<dazzed> bob2: and its not that hard to figure out...its something everyone needs to know...its not complicated considering its 3 commands
<membreya> do I need to install and special packages?
<remi_> salut a tous
<venkman> closure that's not firefox's fault or ubuntu's
<bob2> dazzed: well, it's not something "everyone needs to know", everything anyone cares about should be packaged
<bob2> membreya: are you using breezy?
<bread> dazzed: i think we finally have something working
<membreya> bob2: yes
<dazzed> bob2: ...yeah make linux more like windows use..."everything you should ever need is in packages"
<bread> bob2: k3b isn't there
<XTCboarder> bob2 are you shure it's like that on the iPod's?
<dazzed> not everything everyone needs is in packages
<fitheach> morning all
<bob2> membreya: then it's a known bug that you'll have to wait to have fixed
<bob2> bread: yes it is
<dazzed> and most of the debian packages are out dated
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  I think if you simply do not log on with kde with a particular user it will not create the files in your home directory that add the menu icons.  I'm not 100% on that.
<dazzed> ...
<bob2> dazzed: everything should be in packages
<membreya> bob2: aaaah crud
<bob2> membreya: (everyone has been telling people not to use breezy)
<dazzed> bob2: until the day that debian catches up and is able to update packages to follow along with dev updates...then packages are not the answer
<bob2> XTCboarder: they do not use any standard protocol afaik
<membreya> bob2: yeah but where's the fun..oh well I can always boot into a hoary livecd
<bob2> dazzed: haha
<XTCboarder> oh....
<bob2> membreya: is there fun in a system that doesn't mount your camera?
<bread> going to look again
<membreya> bob2: a slight hinderance at best :)
<closure> venkman, well who's fault is it then?
<dazzed> bob2: im a huge fan of the debian way (why i use it :) ) but you gotta understand most of the shit is very out of date ...considering linux is all about constant forward motion
<thechitowncubs> seamus: that makes since
<bob2> dazzed: linux isn't about that, but that's a side issue
<remi_> nobody on the ubuntu french  xchat
<venkman> closure yours, the people who made the plugin, or the people who wrote the decoder or whatever
<bob2> dazzed: what for example isn't up to date?
<yfir> dazzed: who told you linux is about 'constant forward motion'?
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  You can ensure that one user logs in as kde and the other logs in as gnome by your .xsession file in the home directory, I believe
<closure> venkman, lol i highly doubt it since many people are having issues with it
<bob2> dazzed: and wouldn't it be better to get them updated so everyone can benefit from that work?
<bread> bob2: i am looking under All section in the K section and I don' t C it
<remi_> do you use gDesklets
<closure> mplayer is pretty damn stable
<closure> shock is stable
<pixil9> i'm starting to like totem-xine
<venkman> i use totem
<dazzed> bob2, yfir: i misworderd its not "about" forward motion...but things are constantly updated almost DAILY
<closure> firefox should be stable
<bob2> bread: ok, but it is there, assuming you enabled universe and multiverse
<bob2> dazzed: sure, and wait until you see grumpy
<closure> but it's not in ubuntu for some reaosn
<bodaciousb> What is a good mp3 player? Xmms isnt working at all
<closure> err reason
<bread> bob2, i did enable those
<bob2> dazzed: but what is "out of date" in ubuntu?
<Adross> how do i edit the gnome-places menu?
<yfir> bodaciousb: before you change audio players, make sure that xmms is configured to use esd rather than alsa/oss
<dazzed> bob2: if your so hung up on not rolling your own apps then you shouldnt be using linux .. i mean honestly "./configure && make && sudo make install" is just as easy as "sudo apt-get install"
<thechitowncubs> Seamuslp: I don't have an .xsession file in my home dir
<bread> bob2: yeah, it is under software sources
<bodaciousb> yfir: ok
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  I think you have to make one ;)
<thechitowncubs> hehe
<dazzed> bob2: plenty of things...thats why new versions come out every six months to keep up with the change...theres been 2 releases of gaim since hoary came out a lone
<dazzed> and its not just ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> I wish I knew what to put in there
<dazzed> its debian in general
<bob2> dazzed: dude, I *maintain* packages
<bread> dazzed: do you have the latest version of gaim?
<bread> installed
<dazzed> then why is fluxbox still on 9.11 when 9.13 is gettin ready to come out?
<dazzed> bread: no i dont care enough to update :)
<bob2> dazzed: I'm quite capable of compiling things, I just think that it's way better for me to put effort into that so it's trivial for other people to get software than it is for thousands of people to compile it
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  for gnome I think you just add gnome-session
<bob2> dazzed: and both of those releases of gaim are in breezy, afaik
<bodaciousb> yfir: where do i find that setting?
<Levander> lol @ dazzed telling bob how easy building packages is...
<bread> dazzed: i did build essential and now how do I compile?
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  there may be guides... I'm not sure myself since I don't use the file...
<Adross> anyone, gnome places menu?
<DerNetteWurm> hey guys, why does ubuntu still run x after "init 3" ?
<dazzed> bob2: you have to understand im not complaining about the packages...blah blah...im jsut saying that people "should" know how to compile considering somethings cant be provided by packages...and its just good knowledge to know
<dazzed> bread: ok im going to explain to you so you know what your doing not just typing commands pm me
<bob2> Adross: no need to repeat, and I'm pretty sure it's not modifiable
<bob2> Adross: try asking on the user list
<Adross> user...list?
<thechitowncubs> then kde-session ?
<bob2> Adross: the mailing list
<thechitowncubs> for kde?
<SeamusLP> Andross:  The places menu tends to edit itself based on mounted partitions, recent documents, and quick-folders.
<Adross> ooh, ah well, thanks anyway
<Adross> cya
<bob2> anyway, work time
<yfir> bodaciousb: somewhere in options or preferences. i don't use xmms so i'm not exactly sure, but somewhere you'll find a box for 'output'. set it to esd or enlightened whatever
<bread> dazzed: listening
<dazzed> bob2: btw thank you for maintaining packages...and i know you cant get em all...but people love fluxbox get that up to date fo ril
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  I really don't know.  Look it up.  Google for kde xsession :P
<dazzed> bread: im going to pm you hold up
<yfir> bodaciousb: it might be referred to as esound too, not sure
<bob2> dazzed: I have no interest in fluxbox, tho
<bob2> dazzed: but you do
<bob2> d	why don't you help get it updated? :)
<dazzed> bob2: but A LOT OF PEOPLE DO
<Nico_1981> Hello !  how to get rid of the tooltips that appear on the windows list ? I could not find this setting anywhere in the control center or configuration editor
<bodaciousb> yfir: ok esound is in there
<bob2> dazzed: I'm sure some people do
<dazzed> bob2: cuz i dont "*maintain*" packages
<bob2> dazzed: why not?
<dazzed> no time
<dazzed> i got school and stuff to attend
<bob2> and I have a fulltime job
<Levander> lol @ dont "*maintain*"
<bodaciousb> yfir: it jsut doesnt play, it will load the file, just play does nothing at all, i did just install it though, ill try to restart, brb
<dazzed> well...im 19 years old and id rather go out get drunk smoke pot then maintain packages for ubuntu
<yfir> bodaciousb: probably no need to restart your comp...
<bob2> anyway, just a suggestion for how you can help if you care about fluxbox
<yfir> oh well...
<remi_> what is grumpy i m french
<Levander> dazzed: if you don't have time to maintain a package, how do you have time to keep up with all the latest updates?
<yfir> dazzed: then quit complaining about fluxbox not up-to-cutting-edge-date
<dazzed> bob2: anyway im not trying to get on your case we are fighting the same cause...im just trying to state that there isnt a package for everything...
<bob2> dudes, chill out
<dazzed> yfir...shh
<Levander> dazzed: but haning out complaining about packages takes priority over drinking and smoking apparently...
<bob2> Levander: dude
<dazzed> Levander: that has no relation
<natecull> Printing question:
<bob2> come on
<natecull> How do I completely clear a job from the print queue?
<dazzed> Levander: im not complaining about packages
<dazzed> do you not listen
<kaesehummer> nothing takes priority over drinking and smoking!
<dazzed> ...
<Levander> all right, i'll stop - dazzed is a trol though... but i'll stop
<pixil9> dazzed, agreed.
<natecull> I am using the Gnome Print Manager to clear the queue, and it says it is doing it
<yfir> dazzed: in anycase, what you are after (some repository that is totally up to date with every package in it) will never happen.
<SeamusLP> bob2:  Cheers to the smoking man.
<dazzed> rofl Levander ...
<natecull> but when I turn my printer back on, it starts printing the middle of a job
<dazzed> yfir: thats what should happen...
<natecull> is there another spool somewhere that CUPS is using that I need to clear?
<SeamusLP> dazzed I meant, heh
<bob2> yfir: yes, it will
<dazzed> some of you have a lot to learn
<bob2> wait a couple of months
<pixil9> yfir: I'm in the CIA and my repositories are totally upto date daily
<Levander> dazzed: if you actually worked on it, and didn't just sit on the sidelines crying foul, you would see it's not gonna happen, it can't
<natecull> Rebooting my machine clears the queue. Presumably there's a way to *really* clear a queue that doesn't involve rebooting?
<bob2> Levander: dude
<bob2> drop it
<yfir> dazzed: how? i can't think of a single system anywhere (linux or not) where the compiled binaries are exactly matched to developer's source
<dazzed> Levander: sit on the sidelines...
<bob2> you're not even listening to what dazzed is saying
<dazzed> thats funny
<Levander> okay, bye guys, i gotta sleep..
<dazzed> Levander: you have no idea what im talking about do you
<Levander> have fun
<bodaciousb> yfir:  i reset xmms still is not doing anything, what do you use?
<Levander> dazzed: no, i don't
<Levander> but bye, gotta sleep...
<pixil9> LISTEN ALL. YOU'RE ALL WRONG
<dazzed> Levander: i dont think i complained about packages once...besides the statement that some packages are out of date...and you cant use .debs for everything...i dont really consider that complaining
<kaesehummer> I'll type in all caps, because that makes me look smart
<yfir> bodaciousb: beep media player, but it's essentially xmms, so it won't help to switch to it most likely
<natecull> anybody have any suggestions?
<yfir> bodaciousb: did you change the settings to esound?
<bodaciousb> yfir:  i found the problem
<pixil9> kaesehummer, YES I KNOW
<dazzed> TO all you fuckers that think im a troll...if i didnt like packages why would i be on a debian based os...
<bob2> dazzed: stop it
<dazzed> fuckin morons
<bob2> end of discussion, all of you
<bodaciousb> yfir:  i was tyring to play from a windows shared drive, my wifes xomputer, if i copy the mp3 to mine it WILL play
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<yfir> bodaciousb: haha
<bodaciousb> yfir:  that sucks.... i have 1500 mp3's over there
<pablo928> dazzed, tried to mount /etc/fstab "error on line #8"http://www.pastebin.com/276536 newest ?etc/fstab
<natecull> I take it that's a no
<yfir> bodaciousb: move them :)
<dazzed> yfir: what are u talking about?
<yfir> dazzed: huh?
<dazzed> pablo928: hmmm...thats how i do it
<natecull> sigh. Time to reboot then. Have a good life, all.
<bodaciousb> is there a way to mount a network drive?
<yfir> dazzed: it seemed you were upset that the ubuntu binary packages didn't match developer's source releases. I was just pointing out that it will never happen
<dCYFa> hello all
<SeamusLP> bodaciousbob:  Check out places, connec to server
<SeamusLP> bodaciousbob:  Service type is going to be windows share ;)
<bob2> yfir: please?
<dazzed> bob2: and im sorry for getting upset...its just some people that i have seen maybe 2 times in this chat try to tell me im stupid gets on my nerves...and you understood me for the most part i wasnt trying to get upset we were just talking then some stupid asses had to jump in
<yfir> bob2: ok. he asked what i was talking about though. subject dropped
<dazzed> yfir: i realize that wont ever happen...its just what SHOULD happen to rule out compiling...
<saber_> how can you enable php in apache2? i've already edited apache2.conf to have the AddType/DirectoryIndex directives
<pablo928> dazzed. thanks for the help....i'll try again tomorrow
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: i need to mount the drive so xmms will think that the files on that server are local
<pixil9> saber_, apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<dCYFa> nice project you have here...
<dazzed>  pablo928 sorry man :(
<pixil9> /etc/init.d/apache restart
<bob2> saber_: do you have the libapache2-mod-php3 package installed?
<saber_> ah. i do not have libapache2-mod-php
<saber_> i thought all i needed was php
<dazzed> bob2: who do i talk to about getting into maintaining packages?
<SeamusLP> bodaciousb:  Good question, I know it's possible with NFS.
<pixil9> the website?
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: whats nfs?
<pablo928> dazzed, it will happen some time...just need to try some more. meanwhile i still have about 70GB on hdb to fill
<SeamusLP> bodaciousb:  Well it won't help you out here because you need an NFS server
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: oh =)
<dazzed> bodaciousb: nfs is a file transfer system for linux computers
<dazzed> pablo928: hehe gl
<SeamusLP> bodaciousb:  xmms will not play them over a network?
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: not at all
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: i copy it to the desktop and off it goes...
<dazzed> has anyone else notices lockups caused by xmms?
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: its funny, it wont play the file, but it will load it... it will start scrolling the song name
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: the play button just doesnt do anything
<SeamusLP> bodaciousb:  hmm, is it possible with rhythmbox?
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: thats not installed
<SeamusLP> bodaciousb:  I may have found something.  Check this link out http://rtfm.dyndns.info/tips/2000/04/30/26.shtml
<bob2> dazzed: #ubuntu-motu
<bodaciousb> whats the command to search for packages on sudo? suck as rythembox and wine
<bob2> bodaciousb: how do you mean? apt-cache search wine?
<saber_> great. worked like a charm...
<topyli> sudo?
<dazzed> bob2: thanks ... just anyone in there?
<bodaciousb> SeamusLP: ill check that out
<bodaciousb> bob2: exactly bob, thank you
<pixil9> just use smbfs in your fstab
<bob2> dazzed: yes.
<bob2> bodaciousb: you mean "command line", not "sudo", btw
<bodaciousb> bob2: i dont even know what sudo is.... all i know is i type that first
<bodaciousb> and apperently wine is nowhere
<bob2> bodaciousb: you don't need to use sudo with apt-cache
<SeamusLP> bodaciousb: yeah and as pixil9 said, you should be able to add it to /etc/fstab
<dazzed> bob2: thanks again...and sorry for gettin upset earlier...i just dont like gettin ganged up on...gettin called a trol by some newb
<bob2> bodaciousb: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto explains how to enable universe
<bodaciousb> bob2: ok
<DerNetteWurm> hmmm how do i turn x off?
<bodaciousb> seamuslp: yeah im reading up on that right now
<pixil9> DerNetteWurm, Remove gdm?
<venkman> dazzed : goddamn newb ;)
<bob2> DerNetteWurm: depends what you mean.  what are you trying todo?
<venkman> DerNetteWurm: /etc/init.d/xorg stop
<venkman> maybe
<bob2> no
<DerNetteWurm> trying to install nvidia drivers :)
<pixil9> I guess update-rc.d -f xorg remove works
<bob2> then you don't need to disable it
<bob2> pixil9: no, that's also wrong
<bob2> DerNetteWurm: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<pixil9> why not?
<pixil9> lol
<cens0red> DerNetteWurm $gdm stop
<bob2> no
<SeamusLP> good luck everyone... I'm off to bed.
<DerNetteWurm> are those drivers the same that are on the nvidia page?
<bob2> please just use that guide
<venkman> yea
<bob2> it's way easier for you and us
<venkman> nvidia's are probably newer, but DOESNT mean better.
<bezibaerchen> isnt mplayer in the repositories?
<bob2> they are some release of drivers from nvidia
<bob2> bezibaerchen: yes, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pixil9> The ubuntuguide is way better than that
<pixil9> thats just not necessary
<DerNetteWurm> hmmm k
<DerNetteWurm> thx :)
<pixil9> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<pixil9> look @ that DerNetteWurm
<bezibaerchen> bob2: hmm, same with SuSE...
<bob2> pixil9: then please fix the wiki
<bob2> spreading documentation across the universe is not a good idea
<bodaciousb> is makedir the command to make a directry?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> bodaciousb: mkdir
<bodaciousb> bob2: thank you
<venkman> ahh
<venkman> i think i convinced someone at work today to use ubuntu.
<venkman> gentoo--\
<Zerboxx> Hello
<jsgotangco> that's good man
<Zerboxx> Anyone able to help me with 2 (hopefully small) problems? 1 regarding sound control, the other regarding X-Chat
<topyli> opinion: should i add this to the RootSudo wiki entry? "Every cracker trying to brute-force their way into your box will know it has an account named "root" and will try that first. What they don't know is the usernames of your other users."
<topyli> hrm. "are the usernames of..."
<breadcrook> r there any Gurus here?
<DerNetteWurm> yeah tuxracer works :)
<DerNetteWurm> my life is way better now
<Don> must be few files missing warty live cd
<Don> no way can I get online with dialup
<topyli> ok, changed the wiki. if i broke it, flame away :)
<cikilin> what i need to listen am mp3 song just putting mouce over it?
<Codename_V> hey there.  just wondering, if I have an opteron does unbuntu handle multilib stuff ok?  meaning if I want to put some 64 bit and 32 bit apps togehter on the same system, does that work?
<topyli> Zerboxx: you'll have to ask before we know if we can answer :)
<Zerboxx> topyli: I was just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting my time :)
<cikilin> what i need to listen am mp3 song just putting mouce over itwithaout click?
<topyli> Zerboxx: well, that's what you're doing right now ;)
<scizzo> cikilin: you need a player for it...and also the mad lib
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> i ahve a player
<cikilin> xmms
<Zerboxx> So problem 1: I use a laptop, and have my stereo plugged into the headphone jack.  I also have a keyboard with volume control, but it dosn't control the headphone volume, is it possible to make it so it does?
<blueyed> scizzo, he means "preview" on hover.
<ups> cikilin, install sox
<blueyed> Zerboxx, does the kbd volume control works at all?
<topyli> Zerboxx: laptops are dogs. have you tried the "keyboard shortcuts" preferences in the "system" menu?
<Zerboxx> kbd? I've gone into the volume control and I can control it from there, but not the keyboard
<scizzo> blueyed: ooo...hmmm
<cikilin> where can i get mad lib
<Zerboxx> topyli: yeah, when I use the volume controls the master volume changes/mutes, but that doesn't change the volume coming out of the headphone jack
<topyli> ahh
<breadcrook> ne gurus?
<davegahan> I need help: while booting into ubuntu, and after giving my username and password my system crashes
<breadcrook> dazzed: what happen?
<blueyed> Zerboxx, kbd=keyboard. I mean: get the keys recognized. But I remember having setup mine for volume up/down with gnome, too.
<dazzed> breadcrook: long story... got kicked
<blueyed> Zerboxx, so this is just an issue of master/channel volume.
<breadcrook> by whom?
<davegahan> it crashes so bad i have to pull out power and my battery to reboot
<dazzed> breadcrook: which file did you download from the gaim site?
<breadcrook> bz2
<breadcrook> wanna pm
<dazzed> theres like 20 bz2's
<dazzed> lol
<Zerboxx> Yeah, the keys are recognized (by keyboard controls, and not amaroK for some reason *shrugs*), but only control master
<dazzed> did you download the source bz2
<Zerboxx> if possible, I'd like it to control headphones instead
<blueyed> Zerboxx, no idea.. :(
<Mirv> davegahan: are you running i386, x86-64 or powerpc ubuntu?
<davegahan> i run a centrino notebook, kernel 386 and 686 give the same effect
<Zerboxx> blueyed: Thanks for trying, hopefully I'll find something online, now for question 2 :)
<davegahan> i need to get into my system to retrieve my files
<Mirv> davegahan: not that I had much idea, but one friend of mine has x86-64 installation and had a similar problem.. then again her pc was definitely problematic (windows crashed a lot of time) and is being repaired
<Zerboxx> When I first attempted to get to here from the ubuntu website, I get a error messsage that states: "irc is not a registered protocol" how can I make it so it is, so it starts up X-Chat?
<Mirv> davegahan: to retrieve your files, you could try Ubuntu live cd
<davegahan> i running windows from the dual boot and have no problem
<Mirv> ok, then it's weird
<davegahan> oh my god, this smells really bad
<davegahan> it all started with totem freezing my whole system yesterday
<kadambi> My machine is running Hoary, iam trying totem movie player to play .DAT file, but i'm getting only audio no video . any way out ?
<lunitik> kadambi: Codecs installed via w32codecs?
<kadambi> I have no idea regrd w32codecs
<davegahan> anyone who knows how i can retrieve my files ? ubuntu crashes while booting gnome
<blueyed> davegahan, have you tried another window manager? or plain console (tty1)?
<blueyed> try switching there with ctrl-alt-f1.. you can install then kde or xfce, if term is not enough.
<lunitik> kadambi: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bezibaerchen>  http://fredsmith.us/mirror/funny/ft020726.gif
<lunitik> kadambi: you have totem-xine installed correct?
<davegahan> no i have not tried console
<lunitik> kadambi: those codecs don't work with totem-gstreamer...
<davegahan> i did boot up in text mode but my knowledge of console commands is limited
<guruff> lo
<lunitik> kadambi: (just apt-get install totem-xine w32codecs when you activate the repo)
<blueyed> Zerboxx, about url handlers with gnome, I'Ve found this: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=6836649&forum_id=6199
<guruff> is there any chance in future to have ubuntu optimized for specific processor; just like gentoo distros ? just wondering; anyhow what would be performance gain from having whole system compiled for: for example 686 not 386 ????????
<Zerboxx> blueyed Thanks again, I'll check it out
<cikilin> ups i installed sox but is not working
<breadcrook> what r u people doing?
<venkman> guruff the results have been mixed. i would suggest just making sure you have the right kernel image installed.
<venkman> breadcrook : i'm working on some pl/sql
<breadcrook> really
<venkman> yup
<breadcrook> for what?
<venkman> database designs.
<venkman> a class.
<cikilin> what i need to listen am mp3 song just putting mouce over it withaout click?
<breadcrook> in access or oracle?
<Raquen> a good program for see video?
<venkman> oracle
<guruff> venkman; i have p3, and 686 kernel installed but still it is a bit slow
<breadcrook> venkman: do you have a movie database?
<venkman> nah
<venkman> i have tables for... students, tranasactions at a library and books
<ups> cikilin, do u have mpg321 installed?
<davegahan> there is a movie database called GCfilms
<breadcrook> venkman: i mean for a library of your own movies
<venkman> oh
<venkman> no
<venkman> but i do own the ghostbusters!
<venkman> and space balls :)
<gypsymauro> hello
<cikilin> where do i have to check?
<venkman> you?
<ups> cikilin, synaptic
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> let me see
<Raquen> ups: a good program for see video?
<gypsymauro> trying to install ubuntu on a lan client, I can access to internet only thrugh proxy, but the installer never asks me to configure it so it freezes trying to test apt repository
<ups> Raquen, totem, mplayer, vlc...
<syn-ack> It should ask for a proxy
<Raquen> tnx
<syn-ack> thats one of the first things the installed does
<davegahan> I like VLC a lot
<davegahan> much better than Totem
<ups> vlc is nice, but mplayer can pretty much play *any* video file :)
<bodaciousb> how do i delete a directry that isnt empty?
<cikilin> ups no
<ups> yeah totem with gstreamer backend doesn't work well for me too
<cikilin> do i intsall it?
<ups> cikilin, ofcourse :)
<syn-ack> bodaciousb: man rm and man rmdir
<bodaciousb> syn-ack do you mean delete everything individually?
<syn-ack> no
<gypsymauro> syn-ack: it doesn't.. :/
<syn-ack> gypsymauro: which installer is this?
<syn-ack> bodaciousb: I mean man the rm page and read it... it will tell you how to do it..
<cikilin> ups thanks
<cikilin> working
<syn-ack> bodaciousb: BE CARFULL with the command though
<ups> cikilin, np
<bodaciousb> syn-ack: ok, thank you
<blueyed> davegahan, you could just do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" which would install all KDE relevant packages, then from the login window (gdm) choose KDE and hope that it does not lockup.
<blueyed> What about failsafe gnome (or sth similar)?
<venkman> wow
<venkman> my 30 line pl/sql function compiled.
<venkman> hah
<Aircobra> hi
<gypsymauro> syn-ack: ubuntu 5.04 choosing italian
<davegahan> OK I will try to do that blueyed
<davegahan> how can I get rid of KDE afterwards ?
<gypsymauro> it installs the system then asks me if I want to download italian packages , I answer yes but then it checks apt repository without asking me proxy config
<gypsymauro> and then doesn't goes in timeout..
<syn-ack> gypsymauro: hrm.... the Hoary installer did it for me... I dont think the codepage would really matter in this situation...
<venkman> damn italians.
<gypsymauro> lol
<gypsymauro> venkman: :P
<venkman> :)
<syn-ack> Im italian.. watch it. :p
<venkman> where's my lamborghini?
<gypsymauro> hoary is the 5.04?
<bodaciousb> syn-ack: i read the manual and rmdir -d doesnt do anything, as well as rm -d -f doesnt do anything
<syn-ack> gypsymauro: yes
<venkman> i want an early 90s contach please.
<bodaciousb> syn-ack: i still cant delete that directry withought doing a 1 file at a time deal
<bob2> bodaciousb: rm -r dirname
<venkman> oh
<venkman> and i want white
<venkman> with white interior
<venkman> ok
<venkman> thnx
<syn-ack> bodaciousb: thats because you need to have the recursive flag like bob2 said
<gypsymauro> syn-ack: but did u install the italian version?:)
<syn-ack> gypsymauro: No. I live in the US... I dont know a lick of the language. :)
<bodaciousb> syn-ack: worked like a charm, thank you
<venkman> how much do lamborghinis cost in italy?
<blueyed> davegahan: You'd have to remove all the packages again, that you do not want/need (quite a lot then actually). It would probably better to "sudo apt-get install xfce4" then. It gets also installed as an alternative desktop environment.
<Zerboxx> blueyed: I figured it out, not with that link you sent, but with a few others.  I had to make firefox recognize the irc protocol with 2 extra little lines
<blueyed> Zerboxx, where?
<Zerboxx> blueyed Where are the lines?
<blueyed> yes, where did you add those lines?
<davegahan> actually i better make a backup of my files and reinstall ubuntu
<Zerboxx> blueyed: with Firefox up, type "about:config" in the address bar
<blueyed> ok, Zerboxx. And than adding new network.protocol... line?
<Zerboxx> blueyed right click and go to new --> boolean and put "network.protocol-handler.external.irc" then choose True
<Zerboxx> then, you do the same but choose string, and put in "network.protocol-handler.app.irc" and then put in "xchat" (unless you use something else)
<Zerboxx> I found the entry on one site, and the other on another, put'em together and tada
<blueyed> fine :)
<blueyed> Though the gnome-way would be global for all gnome apps.
<Zerboxx> Another question to test your expertise blueyed :)
<blueyed> like gnome-open would profit, too. - nada, just on Linux since Hoary.. :)
<Zerboxx> I found the directions there confusing so I stuck with the firefox directions :)
<Zerboxx> Can you make it (in gnome) so windows snap to edges?
<hans_> im not hearing any sound when playing a game with wine
<blueyed> Zerboxx: when moving? to screen borders and other windows? I thought I had it there (using kde actually).
<Zerboxx> blueyed: I know KDE has it (I was running MDK a few hours ago) but I haven't found a setting in gnome to do that
<blueyed> Zerboxx, I would google. No other idea - though there might be something in the settings menu (windows), where also autofocus (xhover) is.
<Zerboxx> blueyed, thanks again, you've been a great help
<forsaker8k6> 'moring guys! :D
<Zerboxx> morning?! yeah I guess so...Hi!
<hans_> i have a problem with the sound in wine...can anybody help?
<forsaker8k6> mmm.. yep :P
* forsaker8k6 looks out the window
<Zerboxx> 4am here so still dark :)
<spiral> hi
<forsaker8k6> here 10 am and the sun shines :P
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: where are you Nova Scota?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: Hamilton, Ontario
<syn-ack> rather s/ //;
<syn-ack> Thats still the same timezone as central, no?
<Zerboxx> umm no, I'm est
<syn-ack> ah
<Zerboxx> ya, damn it's early, but I had to get ubuntu workin' nicely :D
<syn-ack> Im running Breezy, so there is no "working Nicely." :)
<forsaker8k6> asd
<Zerboxx> Breezy?
<forsaker8k6> unstable Ubuntu :P
<Zerboxx> oooh fun
<forsaker8k6> syn-ack: is it SO unstable?
<syn-ack> Its not too bad, actually
<Zerboxx> Question: Is there any way to have 2 programs which produce sound to do that at the same time?  I keep getting "whatever device is in use"
<syn-ack> There is *some* breakage which I still have to go thru, fix and submit bugreports
<Zerboxx> ...well 2 or more I guess
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: Use ALSA not, OSS
<forsaker8k6> syn-ack: i've got to try some day or later...
<syn-ack> Change the plugin its using to ALSA
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: I'm kinda new, so how do I go about doing that?
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: What program is this?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: I have amaroK and I was just testing out...totem
<syn-ack> ah... I dont use either... heh
<Zerboxx> heh
<forsaker8k6> neither do I :D
<syn-ack> iirc, they both have gstreamer support though
<syn-ack> Well, I *know* that totem does...
<hal0> is this the help channel?
* syn-ack looks around...
<hal0> cause i need a lil help :-D
<Zerboxx> when I look at Volume Control I'm using Intel82801DB-1CH4 (ALSA Mixer), so I am using Alsa...right?
<syn-ack> yes
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: The actual apps have to be using it too
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: Take XMMS for example, out of the box, it uses OSS as the default output dev
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: When I choolse alsa in amaroK I get this error: [GStreamer Error]  Alsa device "default" does not exist......:/
<syn-ack> hrmmm
<syn-ack> let me install amarok
<Zerboxx> thanks a ton syn-ack
<hal0> to launch java programs, ya gotta use the command line, right?  so how do you setup a command line shortcut to execute a terminal java command?
<syn-ack> oh, wow
* Zerboxx is scared
<forsaker8k6> hal0, you can write a little bash script :P
<hal0> yeah, cept i dont know the first thing about doing that :-x
<syn-ack> Holy hell, I need to configure MySQL for this thing?
<hans_> how do i see if my graphics device supports direct draw?
<Zerboxx> nono I just used there generic thing
<Zerboxx> :D
<Zerboxx> Is there a command to see all packages under a name with apt-get?
<forsaker8k6> hal0, it's nothing so hard you have to create a brand new text file
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: apt-cache search
<forsaker8k6> with nano or your preferred text editor
<xoxoxo> hello. anybody pls tell me a tool in ubuntu that can remove CR/LF in text files? i want to convert Windows text file to linux.
<topyli> hal0: start the file with a line like " #!/bin/sh " and it's a script
<Zerboxx> syn-ack I'm not sure what packages of alsa I have installed and which I need, that might be the problem...
<topyli> then add the commands you want, each on its own line
<forsaker8k6> :D
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: You dont need anything ALSA its already installed.
<topyli> save to your ~/bin and make executable. voila!
<shane__> Hey, I have a problem with having two NIC's.
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: This is more of a grstreamer issue
<shane__> it's really anoying, when I try to set one as the default it ignores me
<shane__> And then it uses the nic for my home network as the default, causing the internet to not work
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: Hmm, though gstreamer and oss work fine *grumble*
<shane__> I keep choose, eh1 deault over and over again
<shane__> totally ignores me
<shane__> :p
<forsaker8k6> guys, i gotta go. See you!
<ice_1963> by
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: Give a few, figuring out this thing
<Zerboxx> syn-ack sure thing
<ShaneAu> :(
<topyli> ShaneAu: not sure but try 'route add default eth1'
<topyli> ShaneAu: it will fix it or breake it completely :)
<ShaneAu> :O lol
<ShaneAu> Ill search the ubuntu forums briefly first, then I'll try that
<ShaneAu> (if I don't find anything)
<topyli> ShaneAu: or google, it's generic for all linuxen
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: hrm... looking around in amaroK, i dont see anything... let me check some other things
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: Ok, thanks
<ShaneAu> At the moment I have eth1 disabled, otherwise it will default to it and then it attempts to use my homenetwork as the internet
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: um.... I dont know...
<syn-ack> let me open a console now and look into some ALSA settings
<Zerboxx> syn-ack hrmm ok, thanks
<topyli> ShaneAu: oh yeah, you'll have to use eth0 for the route command or whatever you want to be default
<ShaneAu> yep
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: do you have /dev/pcm?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: no
<topyli> ShaneAu: or just switch the network cables :)
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: heres a little test for that, and remember to turn your system down... cat /dev/urandom > /dev/mixer
<syn-ack> To stop it, hit ^C
<Zerboxx> cat: write error: Invalid argument
<ShaneAu> topyli, I've tryed that, it adentually sets the default to my lan] 
<ShaneAu> :S
<ShaneAu> Eventually*
<topyli> hrm
<syn-ack> Gah, I havent had to mess with ALSA in a while.. forgive me
<Zerboxx> syn-ack should I sudo the command?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: that's alright :)
<syn-ack> AHA
<Zerboxx> !
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: ls /dev/snd/ and tell me if you see pcm...
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: I see pcmC0D0c, pcmC0D0p, pcmC0D1c, pcm C0D2c, 3c and 4c
<syn-ack> Ok, you have it then
<syn-ack> and whats the error again?
<Zerboxx> umm 1 second
<Zerboxx> [GStreamer Error]  ALSA device "deafult" does not exist
<syn-ack> oooooh
<syn-ack> hrm
<Zerboxx> hrm indeed
<KaiL> Zerboxx: croll-upgrade from sarge?
<KaiL> cross..
<syn-ack> try this... with sudo... dpkg -l | grep gstreamer0.8-alsa
<Zerboxx> KaiL: Umm I did a fresh install..if that's what your asking me
<KaiL> ok
<KaiL> I have the same fun here
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: now what?
<syn-ack> what does it say?
<KaiL> gstreamer-alsa cries about devices not being there, which are there
<Zerboxx> syn-ack nothing, back at prompt
<syn-ack> ;)
<johpe> hi there, I've just used synaptic to install the swedish language packs, then I've run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and selected the sv_SE.UTF-8 but when I log out and log in again through gdm selecting the newly installed swedish language ubuntu says: "Language sv_SE.UTF-8 does not exist, using System defaul" ... anyone got any suggestion to this problem!??
<syn-ack> KaiL: lookie there, its not installed.
<syn-ack> actually, there was a typo.... dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<syn-ack> try that
<Zerboxx> ahh
<johpe> I've gotten swedish in Firefox but that's it nowhere else in the system...
<Zerboxx> syn-ack ok, got lots of stuff that time
<syn-ack> Should be the first one, no?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: the first one in that list is the ALSA plugin for GStreamer, yes
<syn-ack> hrm. WTF then
* Zerboxx wants alsa
<syn-ack> its installed.
<syn-ack> All of it is.
* Zerboxx wants alsa to work
<Zerboxx> ;)
<syn-ack> it does, like has been pointed out..
<spiral> why isn't gimp 2.2.6 in breezy ?
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: this is something to do with AmaroK, because it works FINE here....
<spiral> and gnat-gps2 ?
<syn-ack> spiral: it hasent been included yet?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack Where else can I test out alsa, just to verify?
<spiral> and firefox 1.0.3 ?
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: pop open xmms
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: I don't have it, should I download it?
<syn-ack> use Music Player then
<syn-ack> aka Rythmbox
<Zerboxx> and it uses alsa by default?
<syn-ack> yes
<syn-ack> it uses gstreamer.
<Zerboxx> *sigh* stupid amaroK
<mjr> I think it uses esd by default in ubuntu, at least, but you can tune that with gstreamer-properties if you need to
<mjr> (tune and check)
<Amaranth> mjr: Rhythmbox uses gstreamer. :)
<mjr> yes, and gstreamer uses esd
<mjr> -> rhythmbox uses esd
<Amaranth> Nope.
<syn-ack> not if the ALSA plugin is installed.
<Amaranth> Rhythmbox doesn't care where the sound goes or where it comes from.
<Amaranth> It uses gstreamer. :P
<mjr> *sigh*
<Amaranth> I know, you're trying to play word games.
<syn-ack> esd is barely used in Gnome now.
<mjr> Amaranth, well, play your little terminology games if you
<mjr> must
<Amaranth> I'm an Apple fanboy, I can play with words all day. :D
<Zerboxx> When I go to gstreamer-properties OSS was chosen, so I switched to ALSA, and tested and I get: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA-Advance...'"
<Amaranth> Like that 3Ghz in a year bit.
<Zerboxx> same error with ESD if that matters
<Amaranth> Same with OSS and arts?
<Zerboxx> not with OSS and I don't see arts
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: go to System => Prefs => Multimedia Systems Selector and see what that says...
<Amaranth> I think it can use arts, anyway.
<Amaranth> That's where he is...
<Zerboxx> yup, that's where I am
<Zerboxx> out of ALSA, ESD and OSS, only oss works
<Amaranth> Ok, so gstreamer is totally fubar.
<Amaranth> Can you see if xmms plays music?
<syn-ack> no, ALSA is
<Zerboxx> is it possible to unfubar it?
<syn-ack> Seems that there is no ALSA driver... which isnt right.. what hardware are you running, Zerboxx?
<Amaranth> syn-ack: Possibly, since OSS is a wrapper around ALSA now and ESD uses OSS.
<syn-ack> Amaranth: right
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: I'm running a laptop so little hard to tell, I forget the name sigmetel or something...
<syn-ack> Thats an SB live then
<syn-ack> I have the same card in my workstation
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: I can find out, but it'll take some digging (haven't found an easy way in ubuntu yet)
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: sudo lspci -vv
<Amaranth> That's the emuwhatever10k driver. :P
<Amaranth> I haven't used a Live! in awhile.
<syn-ack> Amaranth: I want to make sure...
<Zerboxx> geez, what is this syn-ack??
<syn-ack> that is the hardware you have in your box
<Amaranth> Yeah, lspci -vv is a little shocking.
<Amaranth> lsusb -vv is worse :)
<Zerboxx> I'm guessing this is it: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4 -L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: now do you see something along these lines? 0000:00:13.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<Amaranth> Ok, not a Live! card then.
<syn-ack> good good
<syn-ack> its ac97 and I forget that module..
<Amaranth> I think I have an ac97, hang on.
<MyNameIsChris> Any sound Gurus here?
<Zerboxx> hehe this is completely over my head now :s
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: what does sudo lsmod say?
<Amaranth> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Amaranth> I wonder if the driver is the same.
<Zerboxx> syn-ack lots of stuff, what in particular?
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: do this... lsmod | grep snd
<Amaranth> Nope, my alsa modules are snd_via*
<Amaranth> I mean, I have snd_ac97_codec but that's useless without the card specific driver.
<syn-ack> right
<Zerboxx> ok I have 9 things now
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: pastbin.com it for me, please
<MyNameIsChris> Sounds like I cam at the right time. Can anyone help me set up 5.1ch sound in Hoary on an Intel ICH5?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack pardon?
<Amaranth> Zerboxx: http://rafb.net/paste/
<syn-ack> or that
* Amaranth knows nothing about sound, just to be clear
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: Copy and paste the output there
<Zerboxx> what nickname do I put? desc? language?
<Amaranth> Well, I know Evanescence is awesome but that's about it. :D
<Amaranth> Zerboxx: You just need to put in a nick.
<Amaranth> Doesn't matter what it is, you'll be pasted a URL for us.
<Amaranth> s/pasted/pasting/
<Zerboxx> ok, done
<syn-ack> whats the url now?
<Zerboxx> http://rafb.net/paste/results/SOQGYe37.html
<syn-ack> Everything looks right..
<Mace68> has anyone tried nero linux?
<Zerboxx> is it possible that a config file is just looking for the wrong thing?
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: I think I would have to side with Amaranth on this one,, gstreamer is toast...
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: anyway to bring it back to life? re-install maybe?
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: Hold that thought
* Zerboxx holds it
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgstreamer-0.8
<Amaranth> try that
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgstreamer-0.8-0
<Zerboxx> couldn't find package
<TFP> hi
<Zerboxx> If need be, I could just reinstall ubuntu, and keep my /home drive the way it is (so I don't loose my songs), right?
<syn-ack> Dont reinstall.
<Zerboxx> :) ok
<syn-ack> Im checking bugzilla
<closure> Zerboxx, what's wrong with your ubuntu?
<TFP> i have a problem with the mplayer-mozilla-plugin, i installed it succesfully and it also starts, but when i want to watch a quicktime stream the video doesn't start, could someone help me?
<Zerboxx> closure: it apperas gstreamer isn't all that happy with me
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: heres the issue, I think.... https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4821
<simba_> salut a tous
<simba_> bonjour mon frere est pas la et je voudrais creer un utilisateur
<simba_> vous pouvez m'aider
<syn-ack> ...
<qweqw> wine is disgusting, unless it's from california
<simba_> car il est fort en linux mais il est as la
<qweqw> i know my french..
<syn-ack> simba_: this is an English channel. Do you know english?
<closure> Zerboxx, what is gstreamer
<qweqw> just kidding
<TFP> someone please help me?
<qweqw> i hardly know english half the time
<qweqw> with?
<TFP> i have a problem with the mplayer-mozilla-plugin, i installed it succesfully and it also starts, but when i want to watch a quicktime stream the video doesn't start, could someone help me?
<qweqw> you need the quicktime codecs, i imagine
<qweqw> does it play audio?
<TFP> nop
<TFP> i have the whole codec pack downloaded
<qweqw> hmm
<qweqw> are we talking an embedded video?
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: It says it's resolved, but I don't really see a fix...
<TFP> yes
<TFP> its a quicktime trailer
<qweqw> doesn't work for me either
<TFP> hm, well back in the days on my old fedora it worked perfectly
<Slask3n> Is it possible to munt a CD-image so ubuntu thinks it is a CD-ROM? Like Daemon Tools for Windows does..
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: I dont know, all I can say is submit a bug report.
<qweqw> yes, sladen
<Zerboxx> syn-ack: What information should be included?
<qweqw> i dunno, TFP . plugger has never worked for me
<TFP> is there a way to configure the mplayer-plugin
<syn-ack> Whats going on, output of lspci -vv (all of it) and lsmod (all of it)
<qweqw> do they show up in about:plugins
<syn-ack> Zerboxx: in as much detail possible.
<TFP> yes
<TFP> all of them
<TFP> for every movie format
<syn-ack> With that, Im going to bed
<qweqw> oh?
<qweqw> same thing with me
<Raquen> i've a several problem
<TFP> is there another way to play streaming movie within the browser?
<Raquen> therar errors on the filesystem
<Raquen> how to delete these?
<qweqw> i don't think so, TFP
<spiral> Raquen: fsck ?
<TFP> F*CK
<Raquen> si
<Raquen> yes
<qweqw> let me check freshmeat
<hunger> I have kubuntu/breezy installed and now want to add ubuntu-desktop. apt-get says that package has unmet dependencies. What can I do about this?
<Raquen> spiral: yes, how to do?
<Zerboxx> Ok 2 more quetstions, is there apt-get uninstall?, and if I did something like this: ln -s .... what did that do, and can I backtrack it?
<qweqw> apt-get  --purge remove packagename
<spiral> Raquen: fsck /dev/hda1 (if device is hda1)
<Raquen> secure?
<spiral> Raquen: choose the good device, and be sure it's unmounted
<qweqw> not a damn thing on freshmeat
<qweqw> http://freshmeat.net/projects/dlembed/
<qweqw> try that one
<TFP> k
<TFP> i will
<TFP> thx anyway
<Zerboxx> So I'm back...and the sound problem has changed :(
<Zerboxx> Now ESD works, and OSS doesn't
<Zerboxx> alsa still isn't working
<closure> Zerboxx, do you not have any sound at all?
<closure> or just from gstreamer?
<Zerboxx> closure: I have sound, working with ESD, but I'l like ALSA
<closure> strange
<Zerboxx> very, I followed directions at ubuntuguide, and that made oss work, and nothing else, I undid those steps, and now esd works, and nothing else
<drummer87> hi, can someone help me? I need the font 'Helvetica' which is in OOo, to use on a winXP box in InDesign.. but where is the font file located in ubuntu?
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone compiled the VMWare modules on Ubuntu?
<drummer87> i found some fonts in /usr/share/fonts or something, but couldn't find any others... help, anyone?
<ubuask> how can i see information about users and groups on a machine in console mode?
<ubuask> and also change a user from a group to another
<Tomcat_> drummer87: There's a package for fonts, but I'm not sure you mean that.
<Choubaka> jono: They compile just fine.
<steved> ubuask: you want to see what groups are set on your machine or what groups your user is a member of ?
<jono> Choubaka, not on my stock hoary kernel here
<Choubaka> as long as you have linux-headers-`uname -r` installed
<ubuask> steved right !
<drummer87> Tomcat_: not quite i don't think.. the font is already there in OOo
<Tomcat_> drummer87: So you're only trying to find the file to it?
<jono> Choubaka, still doesnt work
<drummer87> yep
<steved> ubuask: to see what groups are set up on the machine look in /etc/group that will list them
<Choubaka> then weird.
<drummer87> so that i can use it on my winXP box
<Tomcat_> drummer87: Search for "font" in synaptic, then go through the installed packages and see what files they installed... maybe you can find your font this way.
<Choubaka> You must provide more info.
<steved> ubuask: if you want to see what groups your user belongs to type groups
<ubuask> steved thanks
<drummer87> thanks, will try that
<ubuask> steved k
<ubuask> steved and to add a new group?
<steved> ubuask: groupadd
<ubuask> steved kewl thanks
<steved> ubuask: best to have a quick read through man group / man groups / man groupadd
<karl> anyone know how to install mplayer-586 on hoary as of today?
<imPULSIV> hello everybody here
<imPULSIV> its me again
<imPULSIV> the problemchild from germany
<karl> things like mplayer-586: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<mpq> something's wrong with sound
<karl> are happening to me when I try an install mplayer
<mpq> when I open a flash file it doesn't play the sound
<Choubaka> karl: you're installing Debian (not Ubuntu) packages :|
<imPULSIV> yesterday i had the idea of installing gimpshop wich stands for a mod of the gimp 2.24 with an interface looking like photoshop
<karl> choubaka, yeah, that's the marillat repos, I thought they were just meant to work?
<imPULSIV> the idea was fine i had but ...
<mpq> I need help
<Choubaka> karl: they're not entirely ubuntu compatible.
<karl> mpq: just digging up the link I think you need.
<imPULSIV> after installing the software my whole system doesnt speak prppperly
<mpq> what link?
<mpq> there isn't always a problem
<karl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=149222#post149222
<karl> that one :)
<imPULSIV> meaning
<karl> damnit, that' snot it.
<imPULSIV> the language of choice for me as a german would be german but
<drummer87> Tomcat_: thanks, i found it .. not quite what i expected (different file type), hope it'll work
<karl> mpq: this one. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24509
<karl> doing the ln worked great for me.
<karl> choubaka: so any suggestions on how to install mplayer?
<imPULSIV> the thing is after reeboot the systemmessages such as startmenue and so on are in english where
<karl> if it was just equal versions, but different names, I'd force it.
<imPULSIV> programms such as mozilla still speak german
<mpq> will I have to do that every time I boot the computer?
<karl> mpq: no. it's permanent
<imPULSIV> how may i fix that?
<Choubaka> karl: use this source instead: deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Choubaka> afaik it has ubuntu-ised mplayer packages.
<karl> choubaka: but it always wants higher versions of libfontconfig1 and libvorbis
<Choubaka> hm
<karl> yech, I thought the backports stuff was virtually guaranteed to break things.
<Choubaka> karl: well, less than installing Debian Sarge/Sid packages from marillat :P
<mpq> it didn't work
<karl> well, sucks to be you then mpq :)
<Choubaka> Get the source and compile a deb yourself? :)
<karl> you were getting the pictures but no sound in flash right mpq?
<mpq> yeah
<karl> well, it worked for me :)
<scizzo> imPULSIV: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/HoaryLanguages
<Choubaka> just make sure you have all possible -dev files mplayer requires/recommends so you'll get support for all the codecs :P
<imPULSIV> scizzo thx for the linkfeed
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - is it possible to replace hotplug (at boot time) with coldplug and just use hotplug for actual hotplugging like in gentoo?
<mpq> I'm going to try rebooting
<imPULSIV> im out
<imPULSIV> thx for the help
<karl> choubaka: any idea what package this would be?
<karl> To compile MPlayer with X11 support, you need to have the XFree86 development
<karl>   packages installed.
<karl> apt-cache search x dev is unhelpful
<Choubaka> xlibs-dev
<snowblink> can anyone recommend an IRC server for a LAN?
<Choubaka> iirc
<Choubaka> snowblink: ircd :D
<snowblink> Choubaka, thanks
<Choubaka> snowblink: learn to use apt-cache search. :)
<Chameleon22> is there a KDE app to creates notes something like chm look ... , i know there is just dont remember the name
<snowblink> Choubaka, don't be patronizing. I asked for a recommendation
<Riddell> Chameleon22: knotes?
<Choubaka> snowblink: :P
<Chameleon22> knotes is like small stuff
<Chameleon22> i need it to write specifications
* keikoz bonjour tlm
<Choubaka> Chameleon22: hmm. Learn latex?
<Chameleon22> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Chameleon22> Choubaka: dont swear !
<Choubaka> no? :D
<p0m> Haha. Learning latex.
<Chameleon22> no
<Choubaka> hey, latex is made for stuff like that.
<Chameleon22> well if i had a little gui that was fast ....
<p0m> So was postscript.
<Choubaka> nowadays people just word and crap like that when they should be using latex.
<Choubaka> +use
<qweqw> fuck..
<Chameleon22> Choubaka: so type in latex mate
<qweqw> what are the differenes between the last development branch and the stable release of hoary hedgehog
<Choubaka> latex is actually quite simple.
<qweqw> i can't see to find  a changelog
<Choubaka> qweqw: Hoary is stable :P
<Choubaka> whereas breezy will break.
<Amaranth> s/will break/is broken/
<Choubaka> ok
<Amaranth> For certain meanings of broke, anyway.
<karl> you could use lyx if you want a front end to latex
<slask3n> Why is my internet connection disappearing sometimes? When i surf around on internet my internetconnection suddenly wont connect to internet.. :s it just comes out of the blue without any signs or messages...
<Choubaka> "will break worse than you can possibly imagine"
<slask3n> is it a bug maybe?
<zenwhen> i installed breezy and came home last night to it stealing money out of my stash. its broke alright.
<Choubaka> karl: There's also a GTK app called Amyedit.
<zenwhen> ;_;
<hunger> I have kubuntu/breezy installed and now want to add ubuntu-desktop. apt-get says that package has unmet dependencies. What can I do about this?
<Choubaka> I made debian packages for the earlier versions.
<karl> or just do it in xml, and write your own xslt for whatever output you want
<karl> xml the planet!
<ubuask> steved so i did a cat /etc/group and apart from my username and root there a a lot of users like xfs and rpc , what are these and why?
<qweqw> i'm talking about the very last development snapshot before hoary hedgehog
<p0m> Xslt and xsl-fo is cute.
<snowblink> qweqw, the RC?
<hypno> Choubaka: feh, latex is 20 years old and designed with the limitations of past systems in mind. it's not inherently better
<qweqw> yes
<breadcrook> hypno: are you a guru?
<Choubaka> hypno: latex isn't meant to do the same as word.
<snowblink> qweqw, There were about 150-200MB of updates from the RC to stable
<Choubaka> also, word is not meant to do what latex does.
<Amaranth> hunger: THis is why you don't use breezy. :)
<karl> but you can use each for the other
<karl> and there's a shit heap of overlap.
<Choubaka> but nowadays Amyedit it's using autotools and crap like that and I don't know how to debianise :(
<Amaranth> hunger: The only way to make ubuntu-desktop install in breezy is to disable universe and leave it disabled.
<hypno> Choubaka: what does latex do that a wordprocessor doesn't?
<breadcrook> does any body here where to get and how to install sound drivers
<steved> ubuask: they are used by system software don't need to worry about them
<Choubaka> hypno: in latex, you just type the content.
<hunger> Amaranth: Yeah, I know:-) But there are so few packages comming into hoary nowadays:-)
<karl> *cough*bullshit*cough*
<Choubaka> and the compiler takes care of formatting.
<hypno> Choubaka: and a load of markup mixed in with your text
<Amaranth> hunger: few == zero :)
<Amaranth> karl: What is bullshit?
<Choubaka> in word, you need to format things yourself.
<karl> choubaka :)
<breadcrook> does anybody have a clue about sound drivers?
<hypno> Choubaka: overfull hbox!
<ubuask> steved so do you know a good howto about users , groups and stuff like that? you know , to understand things a little better
<qweqw> yes, breadcrook
<Choubaka> and then the stuff may not be the same on another machine with the same version of word! .p
<breadcrook> can you helpme out
<hunger> Amaranth: There is the occassional security fix:-)
<qweqw> linuxdoc.org
<qweqw> i could try
<breadcrook> for ubuntu of course
<qweqw> yeah
<davix> in the smb.conf, how do I make a share which the files charset/codepage will be cp1255? i've tried charset = cp1255, and codepage = cp1255, it dosent work, any ideas?
<Choubaka> hypno: latex markup is simple.
<qweqw> did you check the volume, etc
<breadcrook> is it packaged some where or do you know a command to run?
<breadcrook> yah
<qweqw> setmixer is what i use
<breadcrook> alrady checked volume
<qweqw> on the software mixer
<qweqw> ?
<hypno> Choubaka: \begin{tabular}[t] {|c|l|c|}!
<steved> ubuask: for system admin guides and howto's have a look at www.tldp.org
<breadcrook> just using what comes with ubuntu
<CarlK> anyone have a VoIP app recomendation - like Skpe, but not skype
<qweqw> you got setmixer breadcrook
<breadcrook> if i do I don' t know about it
<breadcrook> i didn't install it
<p0m> CarlK: As in a SIP server, or client?
<qweqw> then you most likely don't have it..
<qweqw> ok, well, what;s the name of your card
<breadcrook> i have sound juicer
<CarlK> p0m - client i think
<Choubaka> hypno: well, at least you can be sure the table doesn't fuck up when you open it in another program :P
<qweqw> sound juicer?
<breadcrook> could you tell me where to get it from
<Choubaka> unlike word.
<p0m> CarlK: Well Asterisk is a server, I'll find a list for you.
<steved> ubuask: The Linux System Administrators' Guide would be a good place to start
<CarlK> p0m - something that can make cheap land line calls
<breadcrook> it is in Ubuntu already
<CarlK> a list would be great
<p0m> Ahh.
<p0m> I'm not sure about the land line calls, but I know of a couple of Voip clients.
<qweqw> i wouldn't even know where to start
<p0m> You'd have to sign up for a provider for the land line calls.
<mjr> CarlK, gnomemeeting is nicely available in Ubuntu, but doesn't support SIP yet, only H323
<breadcrook> really
<CarlK> http://sipphone.com/minutes/
<p0m> CarlK: http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Linux
<CarlK> looks like for $10 I can get a wad of minuts
<p0m> Linphone works well. I've played around with it on my Ipaq 3970, and they're not very powerful :)
<qweqw> i'll search for asound juicer
<ubuask> steved thanks
<qweqw> i don't see anything like that, breadcrook
<TFP> which ftp server should i install?
<qweqw> does your computer have a brand name?
<qweqw> model number?
<qweqw> openssh's ftp
<qweqw> is good and easy
<qweqw> openbsd, that is
<p0m> Heh.
<CarlK> p0m - thanks - this site is what I was looking for
<TFP> openssh has an ftp server?
<p0m> Openbsd's ssh server is slow compared to the ones I've used in the past :)
<qweqw> openbsd writes a server
<p0m> CarlK: No problems.
<qweqw> did you run it on openbsd?
<p0m> qweqw: No, on my Ubuntu box.
<p0m> I suppose that's the problem with using the OpenBSD one on Ubuntu, not as fast as it is on OpenBSD.
<qweqw> openbsd is in general slower than most other open-source projects,
<qweqw> there's a lot of security built into their applications
<p0m> Eh, I'm just spoilt by daemons that respond almost immediately.
<p0m> I'm used to the OpenSSH server.
<qweqw> yeah, i use it every day
<TFP> so which one do you recommend now?
<qweqw> openbsd's ftpd
<qweqw> modified generic ftpd
<p0m> TFP: Go with the OpenBSD one, I'm not sure how well my other choice runs with ubuntu.
<TFP> how is it called?
<p0m> qweqw: You wouldn't happen to know of a vnc server that actually reads a "vncrc" style file from ~/.vnc instead of /etc/X11/Xsession would you?
<p0m> I'm trying to run a lighter gui over VNC than my gnome desktop.
<p0m> TFP: Just look under synaptic for "FTP"
<p0m> There should be one where hte description mentions that it is the OpenBSD one.
<qweqw> not that i know of
<p0m> Darn.
<p0m> The tightvnc rpm I used on FC3 did that, however none of the VNC debs support it.
<p0m> I'll try to figure it out anyhow.
<qweqw> on mine, i just make that file in /etc/X11 include one in my home directory.
<p0m> Maybe write a howto.
<qweqw> it's very simple..
<p0m> I normally run openbox + chameleon + perlpanel. Makes for a lighter display over VNC.
<qweqw> i took too much X last night, so i'm really really slow
<TFP> i can't find it
<qweqw> oftpd
<qweqw> ?
<qweqw> alright then
<karl> hmm ok, so I've built my own mplayer, but I don't get any sound
<qweqw> ok..
<qweqw> p0m, all you have to do is make sure the file in your home directory is executable
<qweqw> if not, chmod +x file
<p0m> Hmm.
<qweqw> put exec /path/to/file in Xsession
<qweqw> near where it initializes variables
<p0m> So I just copy the /etc/X11/Xsession file to home, modify it to run the other programs?
<qweqw> yeah
<qweqw> you can delete the contents of X11, but leave a backup
<p0m> Would be nice if /etx/X11/Xsession actually contained some exec listings :)
<karl> what did I misconfigure for mplayer to have disabled the alsa and esd output audio drivers?
<p0m> But I'll figure it out.
<qweqw> er.. Xsession
<karl> it only included oss, and I think that's why I don't have any sound.
<HrdwrBoB> karl: mplayer -ao esd
<HrdwrBoB> karl: mplayer -ao alsa
<Laubzega> hi. where should I get mplayer for ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> those will give you the other outputs
<qweqw> it might.. VNC is kind of hard to get working on linux
<HrdwrBoB> there is also a default set in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<HrdwrBoB> qweqw: you mean apt-get install vlc doesn't work? :)
<karl> well, this was a tthe configure stage, it didn't include them.
<qweqw> it works
<p0m> VNC works fine now, it's just a matter of tweaking what runs for me.
<qweqw> well, by following my advice you would get nothing..
<karl> so no, -ao esd or alsa don't give me any sound :)
<qweqw> what does it matter if it's in /etc/X11 or not?
<qweqw> just curious
<CarlK> why vnc and not X over ssh?
<p0m> I don't think so.
<karl> vnc is a lot more portable
<karl> you don't need to have an x server locally
<qweqw> yes you do
<CarlK> lol
<p0m> vnc.conf seems to support changing the particular file to read for exec.
<CarlK> that makes some sense
<karl> I mean locally, where you're trying to get to the session from.
<p0m> I'll tinker with that and let you know what I get.
<CarlK> that = karl's comments
<karl> of course you need an xserver at one point.
<qweqw> good luck..
<karl> but with x over ssh, yo uneed x at both ends.
<karl> with vnc you can have whatever you like at each end.
<CarlK> you don't need X for win side ;)
<Ed_Gein> urgent help needed
<p0m> karl: And if the other machine is using windows, you'll need an ssh client and an X server.
<p0m> And X servers are few and far between for Windows :)
<karl> p0m: I know, that's why I was saying vnc is more portable :)
<karl> you may have meant for that to be aimed at someone else :)
<p0m> I'm just supporting your argument :)
<qweqw> i couldn't find a single decent Xfree86 implementation for windows
<CarlK> I got x.org on cygwin working, but I was more thingking for Linux on both sides
<nopea> looking for some advice on a good PHP editor - any suggestions?
<karl> carlk: x over ssh is a lot more secure,
<karl> but I'd still go for vnc anyday.
<HrdwrBoB> vnc is portable
<HrdwrBoB> but slow
<p0m> qweqw: WinAXE is allright. It's free, but you can only do 30 minute long sessions before you have to restart the x server.
<HrdwrBoB> incredibly so
<karl> I see too many people asking "how do I do this again? -L blah:port -X -g hatehatehhate!"
<Ed_Gein> I just woke up to and there are 2 widgets open(?) I says couldn't grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session. The 2nd is changing user enter your password to run /usr/binfirestarter. Any help?
<karl> vnc doesn't have to be slow.
<qweqw> i might check that out..
<karl> I used to use a vnc session as my primary work environement every day at work.
<karl> plenty fast enough.
<karl> fvwm2, and the machine was only a building or two away
<CarlK> assuming Linux on both sides, 500k (dsl, slow cable) connection - how is the performace of vnc compare to X over ssh?
<qweqw> there's is a barely noticeable lag on my VNC
<qweqw> tightvnc.
<qweqw> the original vnc is slow as hell
<Ed_Gein> I just woke up to and there are 2 widgets open(?) the first says couldn't grab your mouse. A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session. The 2nd is changing user enter your password to run /usr/bin/firestarter. Any help?
<qweqw> uhh..
<p0m> Ed_Gein: The second one sounds like you've tried to run Firestarter, which is a front end for your firewall (iptables)
<karl> so anyone know how to tell mplayer to enable esd/alsa at the ./configure stage?
<qweqw> what are you using, Ed_Gein ?
* Diablo-D3 hates the ubuntu bug tracking system
<Ed_Gein> ubuntu firestarter was running when I went to slpeep
<CarlK> karl - you aren't karl D in FL, are you?
<karl> no, karlp in .is
<karl> sif you'd live in fl
<topyli> karl: try ./configure --help
<CarlK> sif?
<p0m> CarlK: sif = "As If"
<CarlK> fl is a nice place to visit, but too hot, stcky and bugs
<CarlK> lol
<CarlK> exacty
<p0m> I prefer AU over fl.
<karl> topyli: there's only --disable-alsa and --disable-esd.
<TFP> how do i get webmin to work? i get an error "Error - Access denied for 192.168.0.130"
<karl> fla wasn't even a nice place to visit in my opinion.
<TFP> i just installed it
<karl> .au is great too.
<CarlK> I 'think' if there is --disable-X, there will be --enable-X
<p0m> .au is horrible in the summer. And it is horrible here right now, lots of rain and storms.
<CarlK> p0m - at least the world dosn't laugh at you ;)
<maltje> where are the channels?
<p0m> Actually, they do, but eh.
<karl> pom: where in .au are you?
<karl> no rain at all in qld.
<CarlK> karl - #mplayer is a good place
<maltje> how can I chance?
<p0m> karl: You're kidding me, right? North brisbane's been getting blasted with rain today.
<Ed_Gein> any help?
<topyli> karl: so, the defaults should be to enable them. i take it they aren't enabled though?
<nopea> is there an SSH client in Ubuntu?
<karl> today maybe,
<CarlK> karl - to see what you got: mplayer -ao help
<karl> but not all of summer
<CarlK> nopea - ssh
<p0m> Ed_Gein: From what I can tell, there shouldn't be anything to worry about. The second one sounds familiar, and the first error sounds like your keyboard/mouse popped out.
<karl> topyli: no, --enable-alsa/esd has now enabled esd, and I'm rebuilding, but it says no alsa.
<maltje> anyone uses bittornado?
<maltje> I installed it using synaptic,but I can't find it
<p0m> maltje: Try "Run Command" and then typing it in there.
<Ed_Gein> p0m: even with the changing user thing? There's only one user account on this system.
<p0m> Ed_Gein: Firestarter usually has to be run as Root, to be able to interface with iptables, so I'm guessing it was sudo'ing to root.
<Ed_Gein> why would it restart on its own?
<maltje> won't work
<p0m> Ed_Gein: Just to be sure, check your users config, to see if there are any other users.
<maltje> have to tell that I'm a newbie
<p0m> Ed_Gein: Not sure, there are sometimes random errors that occur.
<p0m> Anyhow, I've got to head off now.
<maltje> when I do "where is" bittornado I only get the word "bittornado" back
<p0m> Good luck Ed_Gein
<topyli> karl: hm. perhaps if you use esd it will use alsa for mplayer too? i don't know
<p0m> maltje: Try find / -name bittorn*
<p0m> It should list everywhere it finds a match.
<Ed_Gein> P0m /etc/where do I find users
<karl> topyli: I'll let you know when it finishes building again :)
<p0m> Ed_Gein: /etc/passwd
<maltje> bittorent does not exist
<karl> hmm, I think I must have been missing alsadev and esddev
<maltje> starnge
<karl> esd.h not found.
<maltje> strange
<p0m> Ed_Gein: Either that, or the built in user config tools work fine.
<p0m> Anyhow, zzzzz.
<Ed_Gein> not sure what I should be looking for in here
<karl> yep, libasound2-dev and libesd0-dev and now it detects alsa and esd
<slask3n> What can it be that makes my internetocnnection unavailable.. it just wont connect suddenly, but the network and everything looks fine... i can be surfing and suddenly it cant "talk" with the internet.. :s I have lost the connection 4 times today already, 3 times the last 2 hours... :s
<liable> maltje: try 'dpkg -L bittornado'
<topyli> karl: happy mplaying :)
<karl> how can I find out the complete name of a package>
<karl> dpkg -l shows the truncated name
<karl> and I cant' work out what the full name is to remove it with
<liable> karl: dpkg -l columns=200 or some such
<slask3n> Please answer! Its urgent i dont know when i loose connection again...   What can it be that makes my internetocnnection unavailable.. it just wont connect suddenly, but the network and everything looks fine... i can be surfing and suddenly it cant "talk" with the internet.. :s I have lost the connection 4 times today already, 3 times the last 2 hours... :s
<mpq> I did that thing that's supposed to fix the sound in flash
<maltje> that gives a lot of things on the screen
<mpq> it sort of worked but now the sound lags
<mpq> it plays after it's supposed to
<maltje> /usr/......
<nopea> ok somebody has got to know a good PHP editor :)
<Ed_Gein> in etc/passwd I have the following entry is this normal? 'nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/bash"
<liable> maltje: normally /usr/sbin or /usr/bin
<maltje> /usr/bin/btcompletedir.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btcopyannounce
<maltje> /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btdownloadheadless.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btlaunchmany.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btmakemetafile.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btreannounce.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btrename.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/btsethttpseeds
<maltje> /usr/bin/btshowmetainfo.bittornado
<maltje> /usr/bin/bttrack.bittornado
<karl> liable: you have to actually resize your term, or export the columns I think, there's no option to pass in :)
<maltje> thats some lines
<topyli> aargh! stop it
<topyli> Ed_Gein: yes
<karl> ahh, sound
<karl> no of course, I wish I hadn't built alsa as well.
<karl> because it's defaulting to alsa, which doesn't work :)
<karl> but -ao esd does.
<mpq> what is esd?
<qweqw> sound daemon
<mjr> it's a sound daemon that serves the low-level sound device to multiple clients
<mjr> optionally over the network
<qweqw> it does that, yeah
<mpq> flash still isn't working right
<topyli> mpq: the question is: WHY is esd :)
<mpq> there's sound now but it's late
<karl> well, all that to watch what turns out to be a fairly boring .wmv
<qweqw> ahh..
<topyli> heh
<qweqw> i get it now.
<qweqw> the xchat colors are horrible
<mpq> I like xchat colors
<liable> maltje: have you installed bitornado-gui
<keikoz> qweqw that's sure
<keikoz> maybee some themes on the net
<qweqw> yeah..
<qweqw> might go back to irssi
<davegahan> I crashed while booting into GNOME, my whole system froze, could only enter GNOME after choosing "fail-safe" from the session manager
<davegahan> what do I do now
<goldfish> irssi !
<maltje> no ,only tornado
<davegahan> fail-safe disables all startup scripts
<davegahan> anyone that can advise ?
<maltje> bbittornado-gui wasn't in synaptic
<liable> maltje: should be
<maltje> yes indeed
<maltje> my mistake
<maltje> it is also installed
<karl> is there a mplayer firefox plugin?
<karl> so I can watch wmv on pages, instead of having to download htem to watch them?
<liable> maltje: you dont have a menu tab for it? what are you trying to do anyway?
<maltje> strange,everything else works fine
<mpq> flash is still screwed up
<maltje> when I go into the "startmenu" i go to "internet"
<qweqw> adobe better come out with a 64 bit version of flash
<maltje> every program like limewire and azureus are there
<maltje> but NO bittornado
<liable> maltje: try updating your menu
<maltje> Have I got to start ubuntu again?
<mjr> hmm, now that flash has switched owners, might be a time to plug freeing the flash viewer to the new owner
<maltje> killall gname.....?????
<maltje> I did that
<maltje> gnome....
<qweqw> maltje, you should never have to restart it unless you are making changes to the kernel..
<karl> (or the kernel goes boom! like mine)
<slask3n> Please answer! Its urgent i dont know when i loose connection again...   What can it be that makes my internetocnnection unavailable.. it just wont connect suddenly, but the network and everything looks fine... i can be surfing and suddenly it cant "talk" with the internet.. :s I have lost the connection 4 times today already, 3 times the last 2 hours... :s
<qweqw> or in the event of a kernel panic
<liable> maltje: isnt there a menu updating thing in gnome?
<qweqw> ;0
<karl> auto text sucks slask
<karl> and it's probably not a linux problem
<qweqw> maltje,
<maltje> don't know
<qweqw> er..
<slask3n> karl, auto text?
<maltje> yes qweqw
<davegahan> anyone here with a good knowledge of GNOME - my system crashes while botting into GNOME
<qweqw> i had a solution for you
<qweqw> but then i forgot it
<maltje> oeps
<karl> that was the exact same message you posted 15 minutes ago
<qweqw> oh yeah
<qweqw> open a terminal window
<davegahan> failsafe session gets me into GNOME, where do i find the startup scripts ?
<maltje> y
<slask3n> karl, and yes it is! my other computer works fine, but this ones disconnects... :s i need to reboot and then its working fine again...
<qweqw> type at the prompt: whereis bttornada
<qweqw> o
<qweqw> at the end, instead of a
<maltje> done that
<qweqw> oh yeah?
<qweqw> before just now?
<maltje> it gives
<maltje> bittornado:
<scizzo> davegahan: look for errors in .xsession-errors or something
<maltje> thats all
<qweqw> type in bttornado instead
<maltje> btornado:
<topyli> davegahan: you could creating another user and see if gnome works for it. if so, then it's your settings that's to blame
<qweqw> two ts
<qweqw> bttornado
<maltje> bttornado:
<maltje> sorry
<qweqw> sudo updatedb
<maltje> yes
<qweqw> you done that yet?
<slask3n> karl, do you know what it can be, or are you just complaining becouse people use the channel for what its made for?
<maltje> yep
<qweqw> damn.
<liable> maltje: 'ls /usr/bin | grep bit*'
<maltje> not the update
<maltje> i try it
<maltje> one moment
<qweqw> ok
<karl> i don't know what your problem is, it's unlikely that anyone else will from the information you've given, and I also object to you using the exact same text again.
<goldfish> hi guys, any time i try to run cd player, and rhythmbox is asks me to run gst-register, and when i run that i get command not found :/
<maltje> hes updating now
<qweqw> it might take awhile if you've got a lot of files
<maltje> takes a time
<qweqw> i'm about to go get some pepsi
<topyli> naah, it's ok to repeat a question once in a while to see if experts have gathered around. but of course the question must be sane
<qweqw> locate bt, locate bitt, locate tornado
<qweqw> try those to start out with
<maltje> ok its done
<topyli> like, has anybody gotten p3nfs to work properly? i've been asking that for months :)
<karl> but are you going to ask again in 15minutes?
<davegahan> topyli, where do I find my startup scripts - settings ?
<maltje> he found a lot of bittornado files
<maltje> @liable just type that in the console???
<liable> maltje:yes
<qweqw> what are the paths
<yfir> karl, chill out
<maltje> btcompletedir.bittornado
<maltje> btcompletedir.bittorrent
<maltje> btcompletedirgui.bittornado
<maltje> btdownloadcurses.bittornado
<maltje> btdownloadcurses.bittorrent
<maltje> btdownloadgui.bittornado
<maltje> btdownloadheadless.bittornado
<maltje> btdownloadheadless.bittorrent
<maltje> btlaunchmany.bittornado
<qweqw> there it is
<maltje> btlaunchmany.bittorrent
<maltje> btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<maltje> btlaunchmanycurses.bittorrent
<maltje> btmakemetafile.bittornado
<maltje> btmakemetafile.bittorrent
<maltje> btreannounce.bittornado
<maltje> btreannounce.bittorrent
<maltje> btrename.bittornado
<maltje> btrename.bittorrent
<maltje> btshowmetainfo.bittornado
<Burgundavia> maltje, ahh, please don't flood
<maltje> btshowmetainfo.bittorrent
<maltje> bttrack.bittornado
<maltje> bttrack.bittorrent
<topyli> davegahan: what's failing is probably gnome-session. i'm not sure where its settings live. does gnome work for a virgin user?
<slask3n> karl, i need answer, so i probably will ask again.. the fact that i use the same text 2 times i undestand, but i dont wanted to write it all again.. but i do rewrite it, and i dont use any autotext either...
<maltje> fribidi
<goldfish> oh my god.
<maltje> gnome-accessibility-keyboard-properties
<maltje> gnome-keybinding-properties
<maltje> xpdf.bin
<topyli> maltje: please
<maltje> that's what I get
<maltje> /usr/share and /usr/bin
<maltje> sorry topyli
<topyli> karl: i'll ask next week or so :)
<davegahan> GNOME works fail-safe, thats without any startup script running
<maltje> won't happen again
<qweqw> whereis btdownloadcurses.bittornado
<yfir> maltje: can you do that in #flood next time
<karl> btdownloadgui.bittornado try that one
<qweqw> you've got them installed, at least
<qweqw> whereis btdownload.bittornado
<maltje> yfir that I do not understand
<topyli> maltje: just a hint: use #flood. it's made for flooding :)
<qweqw> whereis btdownloadgui.bittornado
<bezibaerchen> how do i change default encoding from utf-8 to iso-8859-15?
<amichai> can someone tell me if kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde or if its a total different setup, because it seems to work differently than ubuntu
<karl> bezi: you don't want to! make your friends use utf8 as well!
<qweqw> type that, maltje.. remember the path, in case you want to put a launcher on your desktop
<yfir> maltje: it's a channel for making posts like yours
<bezibaerchen> karl: i WANT to ;-)
<snader> bezibaerchen: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bezibaerchen> snader: thx
<karl> well, I'm not helping then :) (and I don't really know how to)
<topyli> karl: utf-8 will save the children of the world, but for now much of the internet still don't use it
<maltje> /usr/bin/.....
<maltje> there are the files
<maltje> shit I have to go to work in 5 min.
<karl> topyli: yes yes I know, but if we all say, not now, it will never happen
<qweqw> btdownloadgui.bittornado
<qweqw> is the file you want
<topyli> karl: exactly
<qweqw> work!
<qweqw> work sucks
<maltje> I know
<qweqw> i have go in an hour
<maltje> but I need the money
<topyli> karl: it's a big problem on finnish channels and elsewhere where people actually use non-ascii characters
<maltje> what have I got to do with the file??
<qweqw> i suppose you could create a launcher somewhere on your desktop
<karl> topyli: I use non english characters every day, I'm aware of this :)
<qweqw> for easy clicking
<qweqw> then
<bezibaerchen> i prefer utf8, but the majority doesnt use it, and i dont like boxes instead of german "Umlauten"
<karl> it's a problem in irc, and things that don't have encoding support,
<bezibaerchen> ;-)
<topyli> karl: oh yeah, i should pay attention to your nick :)
<karl> I have xchat set to use latin1 where I need it.
<liable> maltje: just type 'usr/bin/btdownloadgui.bittornado'    what happens
<karl> but use utf8 for things by default
<qweqw> try to download a .torrent file from your web-browser.. associate btdownloadgui.bittornado with files that end in torrent
<topyli> karl: same here
<karl> so far chat has been the only place I need it.
<slask3n> karl: do you know what information i need to specify then? i was running GAIM, and Firefox with 3 tabs.. and was surfing around when the computer couldnt connect to the server... i just get timeout on everything i do.. it comes right out of the blue...just like somebodsy disconnected the cable but the cable isnt touched... and ubuntu seems to be the exactly same as before, the network connections are working and all, it just cant "talk" w
<slask3n> ith the internet... any ideas?
<qweqw> other than that, maltje .. nothing more to say
<maltje> OKIDOKI I think its working
<maltje> I got something on my screen now
<topyli> karl: even on irc, i actually need latin1 only on ircnet, where most of the finnish channels are
<qweqw> just remember the path to the bittorent gui..
<maltje> this evening I gonna test it
<qweqw>  /usr/bin , in this case
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<maltje> but it looks like azureus is it the same??
<karl> yeah, freenode is all happy and utf isn't it?
<fragspaz> where can i get some apt-get repositories
<liable> maltje: ok, follow qweqw advice and associate .torrents with that in your browser
<karl> or at least osme channels are.
<fragspaz> for enlightenment?
<topyli> i guess
<Diablo-D3> does ubuntu use grub by default?
* karl wonders who can see a dbar, and who can see soemting silly 
<yfir> maltje: you don't need to run a gui for bittornado. just click on a .torrent in your browser and btdownload should take over
<maltje> but I also got azureus
<fragspaz> where can i get some apt-get repositories for enlightenment?
<maltje> so the 2 progs are gonna open not??
<fragspaz> any one know?
<qweqw> they aren't in universe?
<karl> they are for me.
<yfir> fragspaz: enable universe/multiverse
<maltje> thnx for everything
<maltje> gottogo
<qweqw> see ya
<maltje> until this evening
<bezibaerchen> hmm
<bezibaerchen> still got utf-8 as default in my terminal :-/
<bezibaerchen> any hints?
<com64> hi
<fragspaz> yfir: what doe that mean?
<goldfish> Anyone here ever use workbone?
<com64> could anyone help me on some matter at ubuntu ?
<looksaus> hi all, I have a problem with OOo on an up-to-date hoary system
<DanglyBits> i have an extra computer that i want to use as development only...how do i upgrade to breezy badger from Hoary?
<looksaus> everywhare I type, no problem entering the "" character, except from OpenOffice.org
<Diablo-D3> change your sources.list
<goldfish> com64: ask away im sure someone can help
<pointwood> what is the best CD ripper program=
<pointwood> * ?
<Diablo-D3> DanglyBits: change your sources.list
<Diablo-D3> DanglyBits: from hoary to breezy
<DanglyBits> change source.list to what?
<looksaus> I can paste an "" into openoffice though
<DanglyBits> just use the words breezy everwhere hoary is?
<Diablo-D3> yup
<looksaus> DanglyBits, change the references to hoary into breezy, yes
<fragspaz> where is 'universe/multiverse''
<karl> hmm, I type  my special chars into oowriter the same way I type them into terminals or anywhere else.
<com64> have adsl modem connecting internet with ethernet card davicom 9102/a but its not working with dhclient not getting modem page from browser :(
<Diablo-D3> DanglyBits: and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<karl> sorry looksaus :(
<syn-ack> Are you sure you want to go to Breezy?
<Diablo-D3> DanglyBits: btw, breezy is known to be unstable atm
<Diablo-D3> DanglyBits: more than it should be, I mean
<syn-ack> I wouldnt suggest it unless you know what you're doing
<looksaus> DanglyBits, it's still a little rough around the edges, yes
<megamind> what is alternate command for ipconfig in ubuntoo ?
<Diablo-D3> megamind: what is ubuntoo?
<yfir> fragspaz: please read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<syn-ack> ifconfig
<megamind> linux
<looksaus> if you don't know how to update the sources list, this will probably do more bad than good
<Diablo-D3> megamind: linux is just a kernel.
<megamind> thanks
<com64> tryed all thing but not getting ip adress of modem
<fragspaz> thanks yfir
<com64> thats why cant configure my username and etc. from modem page
<goldfish> Please link /dev/cdrom to your CDROM device before running workbone.
<goldfish> how would i do that?
<Diablo-D3> goldfish: its probably already done for you
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> thanks
<DanglyBits> should i just add all of the breezy lines lin osurce.list or convert the hoary ones there to breezy?
<yfir> fragspaz: after you've done that and enabled the universe and multiverse repositories, update your package lists with synaptic or apt, and you'll be able to find the enlightenment packages
<Diablo-D3> goldfish: ls -al /dev/cdrom should point at your first cdrom drive
<yfir> *apt-get, sorry
<DanglyBits> should i just add all of the breezy lines in source.list or convert the hoary ones there to breezy?
<goldfish> No such file or directory.
<looksaus> so, anyone about my problem with "" in OOo? or a pointer to where I should start looking?
<fragspaz> yfir, thanks
<syn-ack> DanglyBits: DONT DO IT UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING!
<syn-ack> </rant>
<Diablo-D3> yeah, listen to syn-ack
<syn-ack> DanglyBits: Im still tracking bugs in Breezy down
<CarlK> DanglyBits, no.
<slask3n> karl: not for nagging, but can you please help me? or any ideas of what can do this?
<karl> umm, no?
<Diablo-D3> syn-ack: heh, I'm still trying to figure out how to file bugs for universe packages
<yfir> DanglyBits: unless you are a tester, wait a few months. but if you want to test breezy and don't mind a possibly unstable system, knock yourself out
<karl> I don't know, and there's 502 other peopl here
<Diablo-D3> 507 other people, karl
<karl> I was showing 505 total at the time :)
<goldfish> Diablo-D3: ls: /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<goldfish> any ideas? :/
<yfir> goldfish: try hdc
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: Heh, Ive going some things here like libaspell that Im tracking... broke a few things like Pan and Bluefish so far
<Diablo-D3> goldfish: what device is your cdrom? /dev/hdc?
<goldfish> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 2005-04-27 02:59 /dev/hdc
<goldfish> YEP
<goldfish> woops.
<goldfish> Aye, hdc.
<Diablo-D3> sudo ln -s /dev/hdc/ /dev/cdrom/
<Diablo-D3> err
<Diablo-D3> sudo ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/cdrom
<goldfish> cool, thanks
<com64> have davicom ethnernet card connecting internet through adsl modem pikatel quarlet ... but when i try dhclient eth0 it should get the modem configure page ip adresses at least... but its not working thats why not getting the modem configure page and not getting any ip adresses ... i tryed to give it manually with ifconfig ... but its does not worked also ... could some one tell me what i should  to do on that matter
<syn-ack> Also, I wish the upstream devs would fix the sk98lin module already
<synd> how do i set ndiswrapper to load upon boot?
<Quazion> whats the multiseat during install of ubuntu ? i just got a multiseat error
<megamind> where can i find wvdial.conf
<megamind> can some one plz guide me that where can i find wvdial.conf
<Mwnci> I have just swapped from debian to ubuntu but during setup it never requested a root password. it did ask for a normal user. is there a default password for root I have to change or have I missed the screen?
<Burgundavia> Mwnci, Ubuntu uses sudo by default for everthing
<Diablo-D3> syn-ack: so, how the hell do I file bugs for universe packages?
<syn-ack> Mwnci: Thats because Ubuntu doesnt use root by defualt
<Burgundavia> Mwnci, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu doesnt even have root by default, does it/
<Burgundavia> Diablo-D3, you need malone --> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: it does... automagically scrambled
<yfir> megamind: probably /etc/wvdial.conf unless it hasn't been created yet
<qweqw> sudo bash
<Burgundavia> there is no root password, which makes it off
<qweqw> for a root shell
<yfir> sudo -s
<com64> any1 here is experienced adsl modems on ubuntu ever ?
<laue> i have cpu frequency scaling running on an athlon k7, but now i want to change the governor automatically at boot
<laue> anyone know how?
<qweqw> the governor?
<laue> qweqw: yes, the governor: ondemand, performance, powersave or userspace
<syn-ack> Wow, I didnt even know about lauchpad.
<Diablo-D3> syn-ack: ooh
<Diablo-D3> yes, wtf is launchpad
<Diablo-D3> bugzilla apparently points there now
<Mwnci> thanks  ill use sudo then :)
<megamind> nops can not find wvmdial.conf in /etc/ ! ?
<jsgotangco> Diablo-D3, launchpad is the future man
<Diablo-D3> btw, for the record, my machine is a debian machine upgraded to ubuntu
* com64 sulk in the corner.
<bezibaerchen> asking again: anyone any ideas regarding my locale-problem?
<yfir> bezibaerchen: what is your locale problem?
<bezibaerchen> yfir: did a dpkg-reconfigure locale-gen and deselected any utf-8 stuff. but if i open a console, default is still utf-8 and i need to switch to iso manually
<synd> how do i set ndiswrapper to load upon boot?
<Diablo-D3> bezibaerchen: you should always be using utf8 anyhow
<bezibaerchen> Diablo-D3: no flaming now, i want iso ;-)
<Diablo-D3> unicode is the future!
<bezibaerchen> future perhaps, but not presence, and thats the problem
<Diablo-D3> I dunno, I've been doing the unicode dance for years now
<bezibaerchen> yfir: ideas?
<Diablo-D3> and it doesnt seem to have borken anything yet
<yfir> bezibaerchen: not sure. you could try the package 'localconf'
<bezibaerchen> Diablo-D3: i am chatting via screen and irssi on a remote host. if i use utf-8, german umlauts etc are recked. so i NEED iso
<yfir> bezibaerchen: but if dpkg-recongifure locales doesn't work, i'm not certain localconf would either. worth a try perhaps
<maswan> Diablo-D3: Yes, but you are not likely to depend on interacting in a language requiring iso.
<Diablo-D3> maswan: nope ;)
<qweqw> wtf, i've never heard of any computer device that is called a governor
<Diablo-D3> anyhow, how the hell do I use launchpad?
<mjr> bezibaerchen, screen can convert a single window's charset
<com64> could not get help but thank ... good luck all
<mjr> ^A:utf8 off turns utf-8 off for a window
<bezibaerchen> mjr: the problem is the console, not screen ;-)
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: just check it out.. its like anyother bugzilla
<mjr> bezibaerchen, nah, you're just solving the problem from the wrong place :
<yfir> so, how does one configure gtk themes without gnome?
<Diablo-D3> well, mainly, how do I file a bug on a package that doesnt exist yet?
<Diablo-D3> yfir: install just gnome-control-center
<yfir> Diablo-D3: ok... was trying to avoid that, but if it's the only way...
<bezibaerchen> yfir: unknown command utf-8
<bezibaerchen> mjr: i mean ;-)
<Diablo-D3> yfir: well, theres other methods, but due to braindamage in both gtk and gnome, it doesnt work well
<Diablo-D3> for the record, I hate gnome.
<yfir> Diablo-D3: thanks. i guess all i needed to know was whether there is another (simple) way besides gnome-control-center.
<yfir> I'm trying to remove all the gnomes...
<Diablo-D3> I actually wish kcontrol had a gtk/gnome theme setting app
<mjr> bezibaerchen, without the dash
<Diablo-D3> it'd solve so many problems
<glassor> hey guys, iv'e got sound in general, but  when try to play an mp3 with xmms/bmp the player freezes... any idea whats wrong ?
<XandriX> mako, u there ???
<synd> glassor: set the I/O prefs
<yfir> glassor: make sure that xmms is configured to use esd rather than alsa/oss
<pointwood> anyone knows if it is possible to get Grib to add meta tags to FLAC encoded files?
<synd> glassor: use eSound output in the I/O prefs
<bezibaerchen> mjr: no changes
<yfir> glassor: i think xmms prefs refer to it as esound, but if not then esd
<syn-ack> WTF are you people saying to use OSS? xmms has the direct ALSA plugin
<synd> i said to use esound
<syn-ack> esd is evil
<yfir> syn-ack: but if glassor's system uses esd (like default ubuntu does) then xmms won't work with alsa
<Diablo-D3> esd _is_ evil
<synd> true
<karl> maybe it is, but that's how ubuntu is set up by default
<syn-ack> yfir: Mine does.
<mjr> bezibaerchen, well, it might be that your screen is not in a unicode mode to start with (-U does the trick, as does the right locale)
<Diablo-D3> I'd like to mention that... well... everything sucks
<pointwood> nm
<Diablo-D3> gnome sucks for being dependant on esd
<yfir> syn-ack: you've disabled esd probably (?)
<mjr> bezibaerchen, but as a quick fix you can do :utf8 off on (the latter on is for the session)
<Diablo-D3> kde sucks for being dependant on esound
<syn-ack> ubuntu uses gstreamer by default.
<synd> how do i have DMA set to ON for my cdrw drive upon boot
<Diablo-D3> err
<Diablo-D3> I mean
<syn-ack> KDE uses aRts
<Diablo-D3> artsd
<yfir> syn-ack: gstreamer is not equivalent to esd
<icebalm> Diablo-D3: urmom sucks for being dependant on crack
<qweqw> the only way to install ubuntu is "server"
<bezibaerchen> mjr: also tried that, but it doesnt help
<qweqw> then work your way from there
<Diablo-D3> and alsa sucks for not having any multiplexer built in by default
<qweqw> all those unnecessary packages are.. unnecessary
<Diablo-D3> and linux 2.6 sucks for still having oss in the kernel source and allowing people to compile it and use it
<synd> how do i have DMA set to ON for my cdrw drive upon boot
<syn-ack> yfir: Yeah, its only the overlaying API that hooks into alsa
<qweqw> it's deprecated, Diablo-D3
<Diablo-D3> qweqw: yes, Linus keeps saying that
<Diablo-D3> yet people keep using it
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: No it doesnt... OSS is only emulated in 2.6
<Diablo-D3> syn-ack: look again, you can build oss drivers in 2.6.
<icebalm> syn-ack: no, it's available
<yfir> syn-ack: esd is an audio server
<qweqw> OSS will be taken out when all other programs have been updated, presumably
<syn-ack> true...
<Diablo-D3> there are no oss programs left, qweqw
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: xmms. :)
<Diablo-D3> xmms can use alsa
<qweqw> there are
<Diablo-D3> qweqw: nothing that doesnt work with alsa' oss emu
<syn-ack> hell its still built on GTk 1.2
<Diablo-D3> see, I dont mind oss emu
<dcraven> synd: in /etc/hdparm.conf, make a section like this: /dev/hdc { dma = on }
<qweqw> yeah, but you are the one complaining ;)
<Diablo-D3> its just actually having oss in the kernel
<Diablo-D3> which is evil
<Diablo-D3> and wrong
<synd> dcraven: thanks
<qweqw> why?
<dcraven> synd: assuming the drive you want to adjust is hdc.
<synd> dcraven: that it is
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: My mac wont work without OSS
<dcraven> synd: there are plenty of examples in that file.
<Diablo-D3> sucks to be your mac.
<qweqw> everything doesn't have to be 100% free, according to our ideals
<syn-ack> Well, it might now... Havent upgraded the kernel in a while
<Diablo-D3> no, but everything should be 100% unsuck
<yfir> i beginning to get the impression that few here know what they are talking about...
<qweqw> lol
<qweqw> i'm a little confused as well
<hans_> is there a chance that ubuntu can read compressed ntfs partitions
<jsgotangco> yfir, why is that you're free to correct them anyway
<qweqw> where did all these lusers come from?
<yfir> jsgotangco: yes, i'm also free to fuck off
<syn-ack> Diablo-D3: Then you can call ATI and tell them to open the spec so that we can have a non suck driver for my video card.
<Diablo-D3> syn-ack: heh, dri is working on r300/400 drivers
<dcraven> easy now boys
<Diablo-D3> syn-ack: quake3 already... somewhat works on them
<syn-ack> that will do HW acceratoion
<syn-ack> acelleration, that is
<syn-ack> bah.
<paknaald> I have a problem. I just installed ubuntu, but the resolution is wrong so my screens stay blank. I then switched to a text-interface (ctrl alt f1), but then how do i edit the resolution Ubuntu starts in?
<synd> dcraven: do you know what all i should have enabled in hdparm for my cdrw drive to work normally?
<megamind> how do i configure dialup on ubuntoo ?
<synd> megamind: System -> Admin -> Networking
<kary> oi
<kary> oi
<hans_> nk
<kary> oi
<megamind> synd: system - > admin -> network ???? i didnt got ya is this the folder sequence ?
<kary> hi
<synd> megamind: yes
<synd> megamind: menu sequence rather
<megamind> i can see sys folder on root only which do not cotain admin !
<megamind> ! i m realy confused about dialer in linux adn can not find solution
<megamind> plz guide me
<dcraven> synd: No I don't unfortunatley, but I must say the question is a little vague.
<Chameleon22> trying to compile tuxcards and getting this error: src/gui/cactusbar/cactus.h:27: error: forward declaration of `class Cactus', any ideas how to solve it?
<dcraven> megamind: in the GNOME menus. System-->Admin-->Networking
<synd> brb
<megamind> i m using ubuntoo and i m also in gnome mode i can see applicationa dn computer menus only :(
<dcraven> Chameleon22: sounds like a code error.. Is that a new release?
<Chameleon22> dcraven: no
<dcraven> Chameleon22: I'd try to install the deb that is available on thier website. Did you try that?
<thundrcleeze> how do I mount my second hard drive?  the steps on ubuntuguide work for the first one, but not the second.
<megamind> is their a visual utiltiy for dialer configurations ??? plzzz
<thundrcleeze> Anyone?  O
<Blue-Omega> i'm not able to mount lg GCE-8525B drive during installtion of Ubuntu 4.10
<thundrcleeze> I'm trying to be patient, but I'm kind of in a hurry.
<Delgul> Can I install a 64 bit amd kernel on a 32 bit ubuntu install and stay out of trouble? I have a amd 64 of course. Will it actually improve the kernel performance?
<Cowlike> first hard drive partitiion has 'a', second one is 'b' and so on
<Cowlike> sorry... mean 1, 2, 3
<Cowlike> hda1, first partition, first disk      hdb1 first on second disk
<qweqw> i wouldn't do that, Delgul
<dcraven> megamind: are you running Warty by chance?
<qweqw> ubuntu doesn't like you fucking with it's kernel.
<hans_> is there a chance that ubuntu can read compressed ntfs partitions
<qweqw> you'd probably get away with it, becase amd emulates 32 bits nicely
<petemc> hans_: what did you use to compress them?
<thundrcleeze> I've tried replacing hda1 with hdb1 but it says there's no such command.
<Blue-Omega> anybody?
<hans_> petemc: windows ntfs partition compressed
<Delgul> qweqw: Hmm... so if I want to run a 64 bit kernel on my 64 bit processor, this is only useful/safe if I also use 64 bit libs and apps? Just the kernel is not possible?
<Cowlike> are you modifying your fstab to add the new disk?
<NicP> heman my dvd drive is fucked under linux
* NicP cries
<NicP> err -he
<Cowlike> you need a directory existing as the mount point
<qweqw> not exactly, Delgul
<NicP> how the hell did that he get there
<dcraven> what's with the expletives this morning?
<qweqw> you COULD concievably do that, but it would take a whole lot of searching for the answer
<Tirno> Hi, this has little to do with ubuntu.... I seem to be having trouble connecting to certain websites. How should I go about finding the culprit?=
<qweqw> solution
<qweqw> anyway, the only benefit of having a 64 bit system is that they can sometimes be faster. oh, and more ram.. so much that you'll never need it unless you want to store all your files in ram
<Delgul> qweqw: Too bad I cant use my hw fully, I tried the amd64 hoary, but it was a bit shaky... Well I just will have to wait until Ubuntu amd64 has matured a little I guess
<qweqw> the benefit of a 32 bit system is: more programs available, smaller size of binaries(faster loading), better gaming performance
* keikoz miam
<Cain> hi
* Blue-Omega :(
<qweqw> Delgul, they do a pretty good job on the amd64
<synd> when i try to burn an audio CD in GnomeBaker.. it takes a long time for it to "convert mp3 to CD audio" is there any way to speed this up?
<Cain> i like to run unbuntu on a old laptop (celeron 466, 64 RAM) is it possible?
<qweqw> sure, Cain
<qweqw> install it as a server, though
<synd> Cain: yes
<Choubaka> But don't run Gnome.
<Cain> -.-
<qweqw> gnome desktop will be horrible on that
<Cain> i need colour things :D
<Choubaka> So will KDE
<qweqw> start out with bare bones, apt-get the packages you want
<Cain> and pictures
<qweqw> yep, get fluxbox or ion3 instead
<Choubaka> Cain: you might try XFCE4 then.
<synd> xfce
<synd> or fluxbox
<synd> Cain
* Cain is a linux newbee
<smouche> xfce would run on that?  good deal
<Delgul> qweqw: I am not complaining. I solved a lot of the problems by using a 32 bit chroot. But especially the alsa sound problems were bad. But then again, I had a problem with dpkg crashing during the first time install, so it might be that my base system was not fully working....
<qweqw> xfce4 is a log bigger than fluxbox
<synd> when i try to burn an audio CD in GnomeBaker.. it takes a long time for it to "convert mp3 to CD audio" is there any way to speed this up?
<dcraven> xfce might be a touch heavy for a 486.
<alex> yey
<smouche> what about IceWm?
<Choubaka> dcraven: it's not a 486 :p
<dcraven> hahaha.. I misread.
<Cain> btw its a sony pcg-f400
<Choubaka> the RAM is the limiting factor.
<synd> Cain: you ought to boost the ram to at least 128
<Cain> perhaps i will get another ram stick
<synd> i have GNOME running great on a P3 600Mhz w/ 128MB
<Cain> p3 != Celeron
<dcraven> xfce would be fine on that machine, especially with a little more ram.
<dcraven> Celerons are crap. That's what I have and its performance is terrible.
<megamind> please suggest me how do i configure dial up in ubuntu... either visual utility or weblink to study
<dcraven> Complete garbage. Waste of money.
<Cain> -.- i cannot choose
<syn-ack> Athlons are the only way to go. :)
<dcraven> Cain: Me either ;)
<synd> i have a celeron 1.7Ghz
<synd> it gets the job done, esp with 512MB ram
<Cain> but how to install xfce? i gues it issn't on the cd
<syn-ack> Ratherm AMD in general
<dcraven> synd: this is a 2.8GHz and my Athlon 1GHz runs circles around it.
<syn-ack> that a Tbird 1000?
<Cain> and i don't have an netzwork port
<dcraven> syn-ack: yeah
<synd> well, there are other factors other than just MHz speed
<dcraven> synd: I know.. This machine has more RAM too.
<syn-ack> dcraven: I had a Tbird 900 and I loved it. This is an XP 2000+ here
<dcraven> Never again.
<drcoded> hi all
<synd> my G4 1Ghz iBook runs circles around my 1.8Ghz P4
<drcoded> I seccessfly install new ubuntu workstation
<syn-ack> dcraven: How much RAM you have in that beast?
<drcoded> Now I plan to use somthing lite then gnome
<dcraven> I notice it while (obviously) doing CPU intensive tasks like compiling.. It's a discrace.
<drcoded> any recommand?
<dcraven> syn-ack: 512 in the T-bird.
<syn-ack> nice... had 384 in mine.
<drcoded> any one can recommand me some lite then gnome
<drcoded> I have p300 only
<synd> drcoded: xfce4
<drcoded> thanx
<syn-ack> Fluxbox
<synd> drcoded: fluxbox
<drcoded> It will load automticly
<drcoded> after I will install it?
<drcoded> or I can replace the gnome boot with xfce?
<syn-ack> You can configure it to do so, yes
<synd> you select it in Sessions from your login screen
<synd> then you make it Default
<drcoded> k
<drcoded> thanx
<SlackShrike> i have a computer with a DVD+RW , CD-RW/DVD and 2 HD in RAID0 and the ubuntu-live don't boot. What i do ? Thanks!
<dcraven> drcoded: if you use gdm to login (default), you can choose it from the Sessions button near where you type your login name.
<drcoded> so in my login screen I can change to load xfce?
<Delgul> qweqw: So what do I use best for my amd64 processor? A K7 kernel?
<dcraven> drcoded: yeah
<drcoded> thanx
<drcoded> i WILL check it out
<drcoded> thanx
<syn-ack> Delgul: K8
<dcraven> drcoded: have fun
<drcoded> my 3 giga disk have on;y 1.5 giga left
<drcoded> thanx
<Delgul> syn-ack: Heh I dont want the 64 bit thingy with my 32 bit install. I was told that this will not work (or be problematic)
<synd> hah.
<syn-ack> ah, then go with the k7 kernel
<Delgul> thx
<occy> hmm
<occy> anyone here using UG sources.list ?
<synd> are there better cd burning progs other than gnomebaker?
<occy> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<syn-ack> k3b
<occy> getting that.
<linuxboy> syn-ack: is k3b in main ?
<Delgul> occy
<SlackShrike> i have a computer with a DVD+RW , CD-RW/DVD and 2 HD in RAID0 and the ubuntu-live don't boot. What i do ? Thanks!
<occy> Delgul:
<Delgul> occy: That is ok
<syn-ack> linuxboy: yes
<occy> :D
<occy> Delgul: how can I get rid of the error msgs?
<dcraven> megamind: did this help you with the dialup? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupModemHowto
<why-oh-why> What's the best way to iron trousers?
<Delgul> check http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ for that
<why-oh-why> TELL ME!
<Cowlike> I prefer to iron trousers with my 3GHZ pentium laptop
<Delgul> I just give them to my mom :-)
<why-oh-why> come on!!  i need tips!
<Xappe> why-oh-why: dpkg-reconfigure -iron trousers
<synd> are there better cd burning progs other than gnomebaker?
<why-oh-why> nero
<Cowlike> k3b is a very nice program, sync
<dcraven> synd: graveman maybe? I dunno.
<synd> Cowlike: k3b in apt-get?
<synd> why-oh-why: nero? eh?
<syn-ack> synd: YES
<syn-ack> I said that already.
<synd> syn-ack: musta missed that
<SlackShrike> i have a computer with a DVD+RW , CD-RW/DVD and 2 HD in RAID0 and the ubuntu-live don't boot. What i do ? Thanks!
<dcraven> k3b is pretty heavy in the dependancy department, but if you don't mind that.
<dcraven> Unless you use KDE stuff already I mean.
<syn-ack> SlackShrike: Wow, that helps alot.
<synd> see i dont use kde at all..
<dcraven> But who the heck does that?
<synd> i no like kde
<Aircobra> SlackShrike check in bios if it boots from either CD device at first priority
<syn-ack> SlackShrike: I have a 68 chevy. I put oil in it, but it still wont start.
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: Yes
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: only the ubuntu not boot in this PC
<dcraven> syn-ack: now now.
<Aircobra> hmm
<Aircobra> does that live cd boot on other machines ?
<drcode> hi all
<synd> grr i tried burning with GnomeBaker and it only burned 5 songs of 13
<drcode> whats up
<drcode> I Am now in xfce
<drcode> nice
<AgentM> Has anybody an idea why there aren't the device icons of mounted partitions on my desktop (only in Hoary)
<dcraven> drcode: cool.
<synd> drcode: its nice.
<Aircobra> Slackshire does that live cd boot on other machines ?
<phen> hello ppl!
<SlackShrike> Yes
<AgentM> I have only the icons for removable devices as cdrom or usb-disc
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: Yes
<nopea> got a question for some Linux heads ;) How can one transfer files to a remote server using the root account of the remote server?
<mjr> scp/sftp
<dcraven> nopea: scp I guess.
<Aircobra> SlackShrike does it skips ubuntu and boots other system or just freezes? what are the symptoms?
<phen> does anyone of you has got information about that special HP-Notebook-Ubuntu?
<jono> anyone know of any sites that give statistic info on how IT salaries have changed over the years?
<Jurgeni> AgentM: I think that is how it should be by default
<nopea> mjr, dcraven, cheers
<drcode> yes
<drcode> coosl
<drcode> cool
<drcode> winetools come with wine install??
<dcraven> drcode: check it's dependancies.
<AgentM> Jurgeni Really? That's a pity, because in Warty there were some icons for mounted partitions
<Rav> anyone have any experience on configuring Logitech mice in 5.04?
<occy> man
<occy> the stuff on ubuntuguide for DVD is horked
* smouche remembers he needs to google usb mice on ubuntu before he gets one for lappy...
<dcraven> drcode: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/wine
<Jurgeni> AgentM: really... I don't remember ever having other icons on desktop for mounted stuff but CDs, USB-sticks and so on
<AgentM> Jurgeni I am sure, that I had icons for my mounted partitions under Warty, really.
<Jurgeni> ok
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: In process of boot have this problem: "No common CD-ROM drive was detected."
<fragspaz> hey, after i install enlightenment, how do i change shells?
<fragspaz> i want to changefrom gnome to E
<dcraven> AgentM: you could always drag them to the Desktop from Nautilus if you wish.
<SiRrUs> hello
<occy> Read error from: Error reading NAV packet.
<fragspaz> sirrus, hey, how do i use switch winmngrs/shells
<dcraven> fragspaz: you can choose it from the Sessions button in the GDM login screen.
<fragspaz> oh yeah
<fragspaz> tahnks dcraven
<fragspaz> whats the command though
<fragspaz> just for future reference
<dcraven> fragspaz: command?
<Andril> hello all
<fragspaz> nvm
<Andril> I need help finding themes (Icons.GTK & Metacity) please
<dcraven> Andril: gnome-look.org has some I think.
<AgentM> acraven But that's not exactly what I want. When there are no disc-icons on my desktop, I cannot access the mounted partitions directly over gnome (open file menu etc.), only over /media/parition
<qweqw> well, what's the error?
<qweqw> does it crash.. does it freeze.. does it do nothing..
<Aircobra> SlackShrike no idea man, did you try googling on this prhase ?
<Andril> dcraven: cool
<Andril> is Hoary using the Industrial theme as a default?
<fragspaz> hey
<fragspaz> Enlightenment isnt in my login thing
<dcraven> Andril: Clearlooks Human I think.
<fragspaz> sessions menu
<fragspaz> isnt there a cmd to run that switches it for you?
<SlackShrike> Aircobra : i am searching on google
<fragspaz> ?
<fragspaz> how do i switch from gnome to enlightenment?
<Ironfrost> what's a good audio editing tool for linux?
<Ironfrost> (one that can handle MP3s)
<elcu> Ironfrost: audacity?
<fragspaz> thats on linux?
<fragspaz> if audacity is linux compatible get it
<elcu> fragspaz: it's recommended in the ubuntuguide.  it's in the repos
<fragspaz> i record my work on it
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: the install-cd no boot too !
<b0ol> does somebody know the address of the linuxforen.de irc-server?
<Andril> dcraven: do you know where I can find the Industrial Icon theme? not @ gnome-look
<Diablo-D3> audacity afaik is only for linux
<fragspaz> elcu, i have intalled it already
<elcu> fragspaz: how did you install enlightenment?
<elcu> fragspaz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6417.html
<Ironfrost> elcu - OK, thanks a lot
<fragspaz> elcu thx, i used the repos
<fragspaz> synaptic
<b0ol> how to get the border between nick and chat back in xhat?
<b0ol> xchat
<elcu> fragspaz: yeah, you have to edit /usr/share/xsessions.  see the link
<fragspaz> thx
<fragspaz> b0ol, i have no idea
<fragspaz> double click?
<b0ol> damn :/
<elcu> b0ol: screenshot?
<elcu> imageshack
<b0ol> ah
<b0ol> no i got it alreaddy :)
<b0ol> :/
<elcu> what was it?
<joe|code> I set up my printer with the printer tools in Gnome but when I go to print a page from the web it comes up with the printer being listed as post-script.
<occy> :(
<JDigital> How do I install Valknut?
<occy> suck suck
<occy> Can't seem to get DVD to play under Ubuntu Hoary
<qm8008135> http://pastebin.com/276638 how do I modify button/lid case so that I can have different routine for lid close and open event??
<Aircobra> SlackShrike thats really funny. out of ideas...
<elcu> occy: ubuntuguide.org
<occy> I've apt-get installed: mplayer-386 mplayer-fonts mozilla-mplayer w32codecs gstreamer0.8-plugins libdvdcss2 xine-ui
<dcraven> Andril: maybe it's at art.gnome.org
<occy> none of them work.
<occy> elcu: duh
<occy> heh
<ick> is ubuntu LSB 2 ?
<occy> xine doesn't work, gxine doesn't work, totem doesn't work.
<intilignat> can the LiveCD be used to install Ubuntu?
<elcu> occy: ogle, vlc, kaffeine
<occy> gives something about can't read device
<fragspaz> how do chmod a file
<fragspaz> to be readable to a norm lvl user
<synd> ugh does anyone know how to get files off of a palm zire 71?
<occy> I would imagine ubuntuguide would tell you you need to change perms on a device or something.
<fragspaz> writable
<JDigital> synd: It's a bitch, but it's possible
<occy> FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<occy> elcu: see above.
<dockane> i would like to download a rpm package but clicking on the link opens the real media player. help please
<synd> JDigital: i cant figure it out
<elcu> occy: sure it's not your drive?
<mjr> dockane, shift-click or right-click/save as
<synd> JDigital: like i have pictures on it and i wanna load them on my comp
<elcu> dockane: right-click, save link as...
<JDigital> synd: Have you installed pilot-link or such?
<dockane> elcu, mjr its a jave something
<joe|code> Does anyone use Firestarter? If so, does it block your local printer by default?
<Ironfrost> Audacity is looking for a file called libmp3lame.so
<dockane> *java
<JDigital> or jpilot
<Ironfrost> I have Lame installed, so where would I find that file?
<JDigital> You probably want to try jpilot
<fragspaz> ironfrost
<fragspaz> read the readme
<Andril> dcraven: not there either - thanks anyways
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: The motherboard is 915P/G Combo A7058IMS
<vivlachaga> hoary is the stable version toay? what is the "testing" release?
<elcu> dockane: mjr?
<SiRrUs> breezy
<JDigital> jpilot gets stuff off a palm, although I couldn't get it to work myself
<fragspaz> ironfrost: thats for exporting mp3's, read the readme i think the side is lamelib.sf.net or sumin
<synd> JDigital: jpilot in aptget?
<vivlachaga> breezy? SiRrUs ?
<JDigital> yeah
<dockane> elcu, the adress behind the link is : javascript:Dl_File('S000000055','SD00000004');
<JDigital> I ended up using pilot-link which is command-line and fugly
<SiRrUs> vivlachaga yep its the testing version
<vivlachaga> thanks
<Ironfrost> fragspaz - thanks
<dockane> elcu, mjr gave me the same awnser like you
<SiRrUs> yw
<hussam> I already set a root password. Still when a user opens synaptic, it asks for his password and the root's. How can I set it to ask root password instead?
<occy> elcu: I get:  Totem could not play 'dvd://',  Could not open resource for writing.
<occy> should I have to chmod it 666 or something?
<elcu> dockane: check edit -> preferences -> dosnloads -> file types
<elcu> *downloads
<Burgundavia> hussam, you need to edit the synaptic.desktop file in /usr/share/applications to say gksu synaptic not gksudo synaptic
<elcu> occy: you shouldn't have to.
<occy> elcu: :/
<dockane> elcu, already did it. rpm is not linked to any plugin but it alway opens up real media mozilla plugin
<elcu> occy: sorry, i'm not sure, it might be the drive itself.  you could try and convert the DVD to a format that you can read of the HDD
<fragspaz> how do i use chmod?
<ikaro> mojn
<fragspaz> chmod ???
<intilignat> can the LiveCD be used to install Ubuntu?
<occy> elcu: how could I do that?
<elcu> fragspaz: man chmod.  or google for chmod tutorials
<elcu> intilignat: no
<occy> elcu: convert the DVD to a format... to read from the hard drive?
<JDigital> Use mplayer instead of Totem.
<elcu> occy: convert it to divx or some such.  haven't done it myself.
<SiRrUs> fragspaz http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<ick> how do i make ubuntu bullet proof ?
<ick> i mean secure has hell
<GarySaved> Hey!  I found something you will be interested in ...
<JDigital> mplayer dvd://1
<occy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<occy>   libavcodeccvs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<occy> mplayer isn't installing
<JDigital> I hate those umet dependencies
<JDigital> :(
<JDigital> mplayer is awesome
<GarySaved> The NSA is releasing  patches to help make Linux more secure!
<occy> JDigital: heh, how do you fix em'?
<matty> This is sweet
<JDigital> I haven't worked out how to fix them yet
<occy> joy
<matty> I think I can honestly say this is the first distro I've actually enjoyed installing
<matty> Appart from taking 3 or 4 hours to tweak the fonts
<GarySaved> It gives me a warm fuzzy to know our gov. has our better interests at heart!
<occy> Warty seemed much better at playing DVD's
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: The slackware boot too
<SlackShrike> Aircobra: Only the ubuntu
<tritium> GarySaved, apt-cache search selinux
<occy> elcu: With Warty, I just folled ubuntu guide and DVD was working.
<occy> elcu: Hoary is the suck for DVD
<occy> heh
<JDigital> how do I use valknut
<elcu> occy: still using warty myself.
<occy> GOT IT WORKING!
<occy> hah
<occy> under ogle
<occy> it just started freakin' working
<occy> how freaky
<occy> must have been the 666
<elcu> JDigital: you mean install?
<occy> :/
<occy> it's jumpy as heck
<JDigital> I mean how do I get it
<JDigital> the download site doesn't have "ubuntu" listed
<GarySaved> Wow!  I did not know that was there.  I just found their web site.  (I was being sarcastic)
<occy> heh
<occy> totem still won't play it.
<poningru> totem teh suck
<elcu> compile from the source
<poningru> I had a question
<poningru> why isnt ogles gui installed with it?
<poningru> I mean if you are installing ogle by default why not install the gui as well?
<tritium> poningru, I don't know what ogle is, but some people (myself included) don't use synaptic, and instead use aptitude or apt-get, so not everyone wants a gui
<Chipzz> I don't know ogle either, but for example mldonkey
<elcu> tritium: i agree.  (aside: ogle is a dvd player)
<sadneophite> can anyone tell me where my apache server is looking for it's index.html
<Chipzz> sometimes it makes sense to run the gui elsewheer
<tritium> elcu, ah, thanks
<felipe_> how can i setup lame to encode 192kbps ?
<poningru> tritium: ogle is a dvd player
<Ironfrost> OK.. I've read through the documentation, and it all seems pretty adamant that if I have Lame I should have this libmp3lame.so file
<poningru> it comes preinstalled in ubuntu
<Ironfrost> but I don't
<felipe_> i'm using kaudiocreator
<poningru> but not its gui
<occy> gxine will play it.
<occy> heh
<tritium> poningru, yeah, I apt-cache searched it ;)
<Ironfrost> is there anywhere it can be downloaded from
<occy> totem suxx0rs
<occy> heh
* occy hopes Bastien isn't listening
<ick> i just got banned from debian
<ick> what morons
<GarySaved> So what all would that access-control add.  I always thought Linux was secure from the box.
<ick> cant ask simple question
<sadneophite> apache2 is running on my computer but I can't seem to find where the server root is, can anyone tell me where the root is?
<poningru> thats the thing why is totem the default player for everything
<poningru> I mean comeone
<Taliesin`> (sadneophite): genreally /var/www/html/ is the default root :)
<elcu> Ironfrost: what package are you trying to install?
<Ironfrost> elcu - I installed audacity and am trying to save a file as an MP3
<ick> how do i make ubuntu secure ?
<Ironfrost> it wants me to find libmp3lame.so, which should come with Lame
<elcu> ick: ubuntuguide.org
<ick> it seems ubuntu dont have firewall
<Ironfrost> but I can't find the thing in /usr/lib
<sadneophite> taliesin  thanks I was looking at /srv/www/htdocs or something
<ick> look to me like ubuntu is good hacking material
<elcu> Ironfrost: which lame packages do you have installed?
<sadneophite> ick ubuntu is debian... debian was always good to modify
<ick> #debian folks dont seem to think ubuntu is debian
<Ironfrost> just 'Lame' - there is a 'lame-extras' that I find through synaptic, but that talks about streaming servers and whatnot
<sadneophite> ick, what they mean is that debian isn't ubuntu
<Ironfrost> so it probably not relevant
<sadneophite> ick it is like that square and rectangle thing
<sadneophite> ubuntu is debian but debian isn't ubuntu...
<GarySaved> Has anyone actually installed that selinux patch?
<ick> so debian is biger that ubuntu is it ?
<Quazion> I have an iMac running hoarty now, but the screen is not centered ok. Any hints on how to move it a bit more to the left ?
<JDigital> Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<sadneophite> basically all ubuntu packages are either debian or modified from debian... it is a debian subset
<^vir^> debian users hate ubuntu users its a shame that debian fans are elitists :(
<JDigital> Quazion: Futz with the graphics drivers
<luboshiq> ick, if you are programmer think of it as ubuntu is a subclass of debian
<Taliesin`> hah
<Taliesin`> not true
<Taliesin`> I use both Debian and Ubuntu
<JDigital> ubuntu implies debian
<Taliesin`> Debian for my Server systems
<sadneophite> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<Quazion> JDigital, where ? :)
<Taliesin`> Ubuntu for my Network Laptop :D
<ick> so what the point of ubuntu ?
<JDigital> quazion: no clue
<^vir^> Taliesin`, its true mate ask in debian
<ick> why not cooperate with debian ?
<JDigital> that xfreeconfig dealy maybe
<paulproteu1> ^vir^: Don't be so extremist.  I use both Debian and Ubuntu.
<ick> instead of forking ?
<sadneophite> I use debian DVDs for a coaster...
<Quazion> JDigital, i used to use some x tool for that in the past...
<Taliesin`> (^vir^): what im saying is not all Debian users are like that ;)
<JDigital> debian is good for servers, Ubuntu is good as a desktop OS
<dcraven> ick: there is much cooperation.
<Taliesin`> correct
<Taliesin`> those 'extremists' are comapring apples to bannana's
<dcraven> ick: don't beleive everything you hear.
<ick> i dont but it gets confused
<Taliesin`> Debian, personally is a good Server OS
<Quazion> found it again, its xvidtune :)
<sadneophite> debian is good if you want to usew old programs and ubuntu is good if you don't like using backports
<elcu> Ironfrost: i think you need liblame
<Taliesin`> Ubuntu, Is a fracking great Desktop OS
<JDigital> right
<dcraven> ick: any changes made in Ubuntu are sent upstream to Debian.
<^vir^> ick ubuntu uses debian packages just like how suse use redhat its basicaly what it comes down to
<sadneophite> Taliesin I HATE DEBIAN BACKPORTS they are like ober unreliable
<ick> so the packages arent really ubuntus ?
<luboshiq> ick, I like ubuntu more because it is more about desktop than debian
<Taliesin`> (sadneophite): lmao, i run on the testing systems
<sadneophite> ick some of them are
<Taliesin`> their are updates everyday :D
<sadneophite> Taliesin lmao
<^vir^> some are some aren't ick its a mixture of the two really
<sadneophite> ?
<Taliesin`> same are pure debian, alot have been customised for ubuntu
<Taliesin`> you will notice sometimes as packages coem down
<Taliesin`> they have .orig. in them
<^vir^> debian is crap for updates unlike ubuntu
<sadneophite> it is like c++ is c but c isn't c++
<Taliesin`> without an ubuntu tag, they are pure debian pakcages AFAIK, the ones marked like hell with ubuntu in most of the packages are the ubuntu customised ones :)
<luboshiq> sadneophite, i like your point of view
<luboshiq> :-)
<^vir^> ubuntu try to use the latest & greatest on the market while providing the end user with a distro suitable for desktop usage
<Taliesin`> same
<Taliesin`> (^vir^): hm?
<[4-tea-2] > hi folks, i'd like to try ubuntu... before i dive into it: can i run parted from the install cd?
<Taliesin`> no, Debian is the last stable build of Debian, bad for a Desktop OS
<Taliesin`> err
<Taliesin`> bad = built
<sadneophite> ^vir^ no I think that is suse under the new novell developement...when you are speaking from 'market'
<poningru> how do you write to the hardisk using the live cd?
<Taliesin`> and first Debian = Ubuntu :P
<fragspaz> chmod g+rwe && u+rwe && o+re /usr/share/xsessions
<fragspaz> is that OK?
<elcu> [4-tea-2] : don't think so.
<dcraven> [4-tea-2] : if you are wondering if there is a partitioning tool during install, then the answer is yes. I don't know what the tool actually is though :)
<fragspaz> tis easy though
<fragspaz> install is no problem
<[4-tea-2] > i have to resize an existing (boot) partition. so i guess i'll have to find a small parted image first
<sadneophite> taliesin thanks again
<elcu> dcraven: there is?  not for resizing (ala disdkrake in mandrake) though?
<elcu> which is what he wants
<sadneophite> elcu fdisk
<fragspaz> chmod g+rwe && u+rwe && o+re /usr/share/xsessions     <<< is this good or not?
<fragspaz> i get errors
<luboshiq> i must say i'm impressed how well ubuntu runs on mac
<^vir^> sadneophite, suse is rpm based i'm on about debian based the two are completey different for other distro does what ubuntu does really you think how many do you find with gnome 2.10 as standard
<occy> elcu: hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd
<luboshiq> much better than yellow dog 4
<occy> elcu: that seems to have fixed the speed issue of the DVD
<occy> it's playing perfectly now.
<occy> heh
<elcu> occy: nice one.
<occy> found that on the ubuntuforums
<fragspaz> chmod g+rwe && u+rwe && o+re /usr/share/xsessions     <<< is this good or not?, i get errors. what is wrong with it?
<dcraven> elcu: I don't think you can resize, no.
<JDigital> Hurr. Installing valknut is a rigmarole
<occy> my question is.... is that permanent?  Or do I have to do something to make that work at boot time?
<occy> The hdparm command
<[4-tea-2] > sweet - SuSE has a 182kb parted image. exactly what i need to install ubuntu after resizing. :)
<[4-tea-2] > (no, i am NOT using SuSE, i just googled for "parted iso")
<slask3n> Does anyone know what can make my computer unable to "talk" to the internet? I was running GAIM and Firefox with 3 tabs last it happened... Suddenly just like that i get timeouts and have no connection, even though it shows all as normal, including the network connections...
<^vir^> [4-tea-2] , nothing wrong with suse yast is great :)
<fragspaz> chmod g+rwe && u+rwe && o+re /usr/share/xsessions     <<< is this good or not?, i get errors. what is wrong with it?
<Ocid> occy: modify your /etc/hdparm.conf
<slask3n> fragspaz: one thing is that executive-parameter is x, and not e...
<fragspaz> oh
<megamind> plz guide me for the dialup access in ubuntu
<fragspaz> ok
<fragspaz> thx
<[4-tea-2] > ^vir^: yast is sick. ymmv. :)
<ick> is opera 8 in ubuntu ?
<slask3n> np
<dcraven> [4-tea-2] : this might be useful --> http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<fragspaz> slask3n: still 'too few arguments'
<ick> i mean the freeware version
<dcraven> ick: packages.ubuntu.com
<ick> opera 8 is fast
<slask3n> fragspazick: no, i cant find it at least...
<ick> faster then firefox i think
<tritium> ick, apt-cache search <search term> when you want to look for a possible package in ubuntu
<dcraven> ick: yes it is.
<slask3n> fragspaz: i dont know really, try look at the man pages "man chmod"
<ick> i used oprea back in the days it was the only tabed browser
<[4-tea-2] > dcraven: that looks nice, thanks, but i think i'm set
<dcraven> [4-tea-2] : okay
<[4-tea-2] > (i actually want to minimize the amount of stuff i have to download, so i can get rolling soon)
<fragspaz> can anyone here tell me whats wong with my chmod command??
<astro76> fragspaz: use && to separate complete commands, not options
<elcu> megamind: what's your problem?
<elcu> elcu: got mine working using wvdial
<elcu> heh. whoops
<TooSad> i am sorry, my amule is an enourm window whith enourms font
<dcraven> fragspaz: what are you trying to do? rwxrwxr-x? That's "chmod 775 filename" I think.
<TooSad> i have disinstalled it and installed
<TooSad> but nothing
<fragspaz> oh thx astro and dcraven
<astro76> fragspaz: of course the whole thing would simplify as chmod a+rwx /usr/share/xsessions && o-w /usr/share/xsessions
<astro76> fragspaz: and note it's x not e
<fragspaz> thx
<KleenerBub> hi
<fragspaz> whts a o and w?
<megamind> how can i configure the dialup .. plz dome one respond me
<astro76> fragspaz: missed a part: chmod a+rwx /usr/share/xsessions && chmod o-w /usr/share/xsessions
<gypsymauro> hello
<elcu> megamind: wvdial
<gypsymauro> any hint on how configure a wireless card on a notebook?
<astro76> fragspaz: o=other, w=write
<fragspaz> thanks astro
<KleenerBub> how do i share folders on my ubuntu with an win2000-pc?
<fragspaz> samba?
<dcraven> fragspaz: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<fragspaz> thanks
<KleenerBub> ok and how. i've installed samba with apt-get install samba
<dockane> does somebody inhere runnung iscan ?
<AgentM> I have a problem with qt-apps, under my Ubuntu they are looking pretty bad, almost unusable. Can I install some themes for qt or something like that? Important is, that I don't want to install kde!
<slask3n> Does anyone know what can make my computer unable to "talk" to the internet? I was running GAIM and Firefox with 3 tabs last it happened... Suddenly just like that i get timeouts and have no connection, even though it shows all as normal, including the network connections...
<poningru> firewall?
<steved> slask3n: what kind of connection you using ?
<sameh> hi who is there
<slask3n> steved: ADSL, directly to internet...
<KleenerBub> now how can i configure samba?
<steved> slask3n: usb modem or ethernet ?
<slask3n> steved: ethernet...
<kkathman> slask3n: have you tried connecting to the net with another system yet?
<davegahan> anyone who knows how to steer around a GRUB loadng error 17 ?
<davegahan> big panick here
<slask3n> yes, i have another computer, 2 actually and they both connects...
<kkathman> slask3n: ok just wondered if maybe the connection went down... Did you reboot the Linux system and retry?
<slask3n> steved, kkathman: i have to reboot to get this computer online again :s
<Taliesin`> have u tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 up
<Taliesin`> ?
<kkathman> slask3n: but when you reboot, it comes back on line?
<Taliesin`> sorry
<Taliesin`> have u tried sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Taliesin`> and see if you can go back to browsing?
<slask3n> Taliesin, kkathman: yes and yes
<ThomasWinwood> Hello. I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my setup and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<GarySaved> SlackShrike, What firewall are you using?
<dcraven> KleenerBub: this might be useful --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<davegahan> please... help
<H0lyD4wg> why do Gtk+ apps use different fonts when i'm not using Gnome?
<elcu> davegahan: make sure your HDD is not set to "Auto", use "LBA" instead.
<elcu> davegahan: in BIOS
<steved> slask3n: might be worth setting up some pings and see what happens
<steved> slasks3: ping your default gateway ie your modem and then ping an address on the internet see what happens when the connection drops
<GarySaved> When ubuntu starts up, it sets to do a lease renewal in 9 hours.  THe only way I can stay connected indefinately is by installing FireStarter.  It handles restarting the connection when the lease renews.
<davegahan> checked my bos
<davegahan> BIOS
<kkathman> slask3n: Its not really like linux to just drop a device point blank...unless you were doing something odd, or tripped over a cable, this sounds like a hardware prob..might you have another ethernet card available?
<davegahan> there is no such option
<SlackShrike> SlackShrike: I am don't use firewall
<UnreA|L> uild-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<UnreA|L>   gftp: Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-1) but it is not installable
<UnreA|L> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<UnreA|L> how install this ?
<elcu> davegahan: it should be where the HDD area is.
<davegahan> sweating here
<GarySaved> SlackShrike, Then you should try FireStarter, and see if that is it.
<elcu> davegahan: just chek every dialog
<slask3n> steved, kkathman: everything looks perfectly fine in ifconfig, networking, etc... but i get timeout when trying to visit a webpag etc... ive tried unplugging, and plug in the networkcable, and renewing the IP, etc. but i need to reboot for makng it work...
<davegahan> its an acer laptop doesnt show such option in bios
<megamind> wvdial requires confiugration of wvdial.conf and i can  not find that file :(
<GarySaved> There is a default firewall that does not handle DHCP lease renewals for adsl.
<elcu> megamind: follow the instructions in the readme
<davegahan> trying rescue root=/dev/...
<slask3n> kkathman: i have another harddisk with windoZe on, and have no problems there, i got the problems after reinstalling ubuntu a week ago..
<steved> slask3n: i assume the timeout happens on multiple web sites?
<megamind> which readme fiel :(
<slask3n> all, i cant even visit google.com
<elcu> megamind: in here: /usr/share/doc/wvdial/README.gz
<megamind> thanks let me take a look at that ...
<steved> slask3n: might be a dns problem ?
<tritium> megamind, all package store their doc directory under /usr/share/doc, so it's always a good idea to look there
<rave> hello
<gwildor> hi
<davegahan> nothing like that in my bios
<ThomasWinwood> Hello. I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my setup and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<rave> every body happy ?
<slask3n> steved: the other computers can connect :s
<elcu> davegahan: i had the same problem, and i fixed it that way.  it's a popular error.  tried googling?
<davegahan> I fear a disaster, if only  can get linux or windows running
<steved> slask3n: have a look in /etc/resolv.conf check your name servers are in there
<megamind> thanks i got the idea about the readme now ...
<slask3n> steved: i dont have any name servers...
<davegahan> yeah
<kjcole> Hi.  I've just installed Ubuntu Hoary with the default partitioning, and wanted to know where I can learn more about the /dev mounted on /.dev.
<elcu> megamind: happy surfing. and pass the message on.  wvdial is an excellent, easy way of getting dialup modems up and running (unless you have a winmodem AFAIK)
<Blue-Omega> i'm not able to mount lg GCE-8525B drive during installtion of Ubuntu 4.10 anybody can help me?
<steved> slask3n: what are they other boxes that are working linux as well ?
<davegahan> found the bios thing, but cant find the setting in mine
<kjcole> (I hadn't seen .dev before.  If I partition by hand, does that still automatically get set up?)
<davegahan> there must be another way....
<dcraven> davegahan: it's been reported that people who get that error in grub have no issues with lilo.. Not a great solution, but a possibility if all else fails.
<slask3n> steced: yes, one is running Ubuntu as well and the other mandrake... but this computer has no problems in windoze and never had any probs in ubuntu either before i reinstalled ubuntu last week.
<slask3n> steved*
<ThomasWinwood> I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my Ubuntu system and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<davegahan> phew
<elcu> davegahan: update your bios.
<davegahan> oh yeah
<Blue-Omega> anyone?
<steved> slask3n: can you get to google.com at the moment via a web page?  If not try pinging 216.239.37.99 that is the ip address for google.com
<davegahan> googling now for ubuntu rescue installation
<steved> slask3n: if the ping works but the web page doesnt looks like a dns problem to me
<d0n> hi
<slask3n> i can get into google now, cause i have rebooted the computer... but between 11.30 and 14.00 today i had to reboot 3 times..
<UnreA|L> E: Unmet dependencies. Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution).
<UnreA|L>   gftp: Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-1) but it is not installable
<UnreA|L> uild-essential: Depends: g++ (>= 3:3.3) but it is not going to be installed
<UnreA|L> how install this ?
<steved> slask3n: what does resolv.conf look like now ?
<slask3n> steved: i have no connection to internet whatsoever! i cant ping google, i cant chat on gai/xchat or anything.. 2 sec ill check resolve.conf
<H0lyD4wg> Gtk+ apps use different fonts depending on whether or not i'm using Gnome. How do i set the fonts, theme, etc. without using gnome?
<ThomasWinwood> I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my Ubuntu system and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<dcraven> H0lyD4wg: is gnome-settings-daemon running?
<slask3n> Steved: search adsl.tele2.no || nameserver 193.216.1.13 || nameserver 193.216.69.13
<nydust> whats the best html editor like golive?
<steved> slask3n: have a look at netstat -rn there should be a line starting with 0.0.0.0 the next address is your default gateway try pinging that
<nydust> slask3n, norwegian?
<kjcole> Can anyone point me towards documentation regarding "/dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)"
<H0lyD4wg> dcraven, wow, thanks.
<slask3n> nydust: ja :P
<dcraven> H0lyD4wg: you can probably still use gnome-font-properties and gnome-theme-manager even though you aren't using GNOME.. Assuming that GNOME is installed but you just arent' using it.
<nydust> slask3n, same here
<fateisajester> does anybody here play pool on pogo.com?
<dcraven> H0lyD4wg: I'll assume that worked, glad to help.
<fateisajester>  i ask because i have a pretty fast computer and a decent video card... its a javabased game which runs perfectly on windows but is really choppy on linux
<kjcole> Does the /.dev mount point and the mounting of /dev just "happen" as part of the standard install, regardless of partitioning before installing?
<slask3n> steved: destination 193.217.114.1 and gateway 0.0.0.0 ?
<mjr> fateisajester, don't play, dunno, but it sounds like they might use threads in some manner that relies upon Windows' scheduling, which would be bad practice. Or it's something else.
<slask3n> steved: or destination 0.0.0.0 and gateway 193.217.114.0 ?
<steved> slask3n: the 193 address will be your gateway try ping 193.217.114.0
<slask3n> steved: but i have connection now.. its just sometimes.. right out of the blue...
<slask3n> steved: i got answer from the gateway now... time=0.036 ms
<steved> slask3n: that kind of fault is a really hard one work out :( anything common you are doing on the comp when it happens or just surfing ?
<sval> hell guys, could you remember me what's the command to have a listing of all the files in a directory WITH the absolute PATH ?
<dcraven> sval: find?
<steved> slask3n: you should get a constant reply from the gateway if its dropping packets then you have a problem
<ThomasWinwood> I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my Ubuntu system and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<slask3n> steved: the apps that always have been running when it happens is Firefox, gaim and sometimes Synaptic.. i have a constant reply from the gateway
<sval> dcraven: good idea :) i was searchong a flag for ls but don't find it
<steved> slask3n: if its working ok now might be worht leaving that ping running then set up a ping to google.com and then let them run and see what happens when you loose connection
<steved> s;ask3n: then you will know whether its the link between you and the modem or the modem and your isp
<dcraven> sval: I actually remember searching the ls man page for the same non-existant flag.
<dcraven> sval: once
<slask3n> steved: ill try that :) but wont google.com react on that? the gateway is my ISP's server, not the modem...
<Ironfrost> hi - repeating a question I asked an hour or so ago:
<steved> slask3n: dont think so pinging it now myself
<Ironfrost> Audacity won't save as MP3 because it wants me to find the file libmp3lame.so
<Ironfrost> apparently it should be part of Lame, and should be in /usr/lib
<Ironfrost> but I have Lame installed (and working perfectly) and it's not there
<Ironfrost> can some other Ubuntu users have a look in there and see if they have that file?
<slask3n> steved: couldnt that look like an attack? :P hehe if i ping it a couple hours i mean.. :P i dont want to get in any troubles. :p
<jsubl2> how do i change the gnome startup splash screen.
<sigpc> slask3n: you should read about "ping"
<steved> slask3n: no not really if they didn't want to be pinged they could block them its not illegal to ping someone :)
<sigpc> it isn't really legal to ping someone without permission for 2 hours
<sigpc> heh
<sigpc> jsubl2: on http://art.gnome.org there is a good FAQ on all gnome stuff.
<jsubl2> thanks sigpc
<steved> sigpc: is that true ? didn't know that
<sigpc> steved: yeah
<sigpc> because a ping -f on a someone with 56k wouldn't be nice
<slask3n> hehe, thats what i thought to.. people used to ping people until they lost their connection before, but its a bit hard now with broadband.. :p
<sigpc> especially if you had a fast connection
<steved> sigpc: is there anywhere you can ping then as someway of testing ? that dont mind ?
<dcraven> Ironfrost: try "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so"
<picole> hi,all
<steved> sigpc: i can understand that but one ping packet a second wont do them any harm :)
<sigpc> steved: yeah
<sigpc> just a simple ping to see if you connection works isn't bad
<dcraven> Ironfrost: that'll make a symlink with the filename you are expecting. This assumes that the file libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 exists on your machine.
<sigpc> but if you let it go for 2 hours would be
<sigpc> :)
<ThomasWinwood> I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my Ubuntu system and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<picole> i am some problem with my totem,i can't play the avi files with subtitle loading?any advice?
<Chameleon22> under ubuntu whats the path for X includes?
<steved> slask3n: I assume you have checked all your physical connections as well ie the ethernet cables are clipped in fully on both ends
<slask3n> steved: if you have 56k modem it would be a big deal, but google wouldnt notice anythiong with their lines, you wouldnt either...
<Ironfrost> dcraven - /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0.0.0 does not exist either
<Ironfrost> there is nothing in that folder with libmp3lame in the title
<dcraven> Ironfrost: is there a /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0? Or some variation? ehe
<Ironfrost> *filename, whatever
<dcraven> Ironfrost: oh my.
<Ironfrost> no, there is no such thing
<dcraven> Ironfrost: I wonder where I got mine.. hmmm
<Ironfrost> but Lame works fine (I've actually been saving as wav instead and using lame to convert it)
<slask3n> steved: everything is as its always, both physicly and software-related... and a reboot is the only thing that helps.. its like the computer dont know anything has happended, just blocks internet withoput knowing it...
<Ironfrost> is it possible to send me the file? or does Linux not work like that?
<dcraven> Ironfrost: mine came with the liblame0 package.
<Ironfrost> OK, I'll have a look for that
<dcraven> Ironfrost: do you have liblame0 isntalled?
<dcraven> Ironfrost: okay
<ThomasWinwood> I'm attempting to set up WiFi access on my Ubuntu system and am having trouble because the network requires a WEP key which no facilities seem to support (it's thirteen bytes hex). Could anyone suggest anything short of deliberately removing WEP from the network?
<ivoks> hi
<Ironfrost> OK, that explains it, I don't have that
<Ironfrost> installing it now
<dcraven> Ironfrost: I think it's in multiverse.
<steved> slask3n: and you have no firewall running ?
<Ironfrost> yep, got it
<dcraven> Ironfrost: you *may* still need the symlink.. Depends on how picky Audacity is.
* Ironfrost throws something heavy at the Audacity help files for saying it was in Lame
<dcraven> Ironfrost: it'll work though.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood network-admin
<Ironfrost> thanks a lot!
<ivoks> man... i had car accident today :(
<ThomasWinwood> ivoks: Eh?
<dcraven> Ironfrost: Don't thank me until it actually does work :)
<dcraven> ivoks: Oh oh.
<slask3n> steved: no, not other than ip tables thats built into linux.. or if bastille installs an firewall i have...
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood network-admin supports WEP.. acctually iwconfig supports WEP
<ivoks> dcraven yeah... guy kicked my car from behind
<picole> i have a problem with my totem,i can't play the avi files with subtitle loading?can somebody tell me?many thanks
<net_benjo> hello....I would like to install UBUNTU on a DUAL PROCESSOR pentium 3 Xeon system....does Ubuntu support this?
<Ironfrost> yup, it's working
<Ironfrost> thanks!
<ivoks> dcraven i runned out the road and smashed in a parked car
<Delgul> can someone help me getting my nforce4 sound to work with alsa (and/or esd)?
<steved> slask3n: try sudo iptables --list see if there are loads of rules in there
<dcraven> Ironfrost: cool. You're welcom.
<d0n> any1 have a sec fi help a ubuntu noob??? sound doesnt work
<dcraven> I can't spell.
<steved> net_benjo: yes it does just need to install the smp kernel
<dcraven> ivoks: Oops!
<net_benjo> steved:  smp kernel..i can do apt-get install  to get it??
<Delgul> I have OSS sound emulation working, but cant use alsa directly (or esd for that matter)
<ivoks> dcraven well, shit happens
<Chameleon22> under ubuntu whats the path for X includes?
<slask3n> steved: can i msg you in priv? i dont feel like flooding the chanel, even thoug its 6 lines...
<ThomasWinwood> ivoks: network-admin doesn't offer any options at all for wireless, and iwconfig gives me "Operation not supported" when eth0 is up and "Invalid argument" when down.
<ivoks> dcraven i got shantz's nech fixer... fuck...
<dcraven> ivoks: Yes I suppose it does :)
<steved> net_benjo: yes
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood it does
<net_benjo> steved:  THANK YOU...
<d0n> so no1 wants to help me with my sound problems
<d0n> =)
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood run iwconfig
<steved> slask3n: if its only 6 lines then thats finr you dont have any rules set :)
<Delgul> d0n: well i have problems too, but they may be different... Try me perhaps I know.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood i run wifi with WEP on ubuntu linux and i used netwrok-admin to set up network
<slask3n> its just writtn ACCEPT on all the 3 points...
<ThomasWinwood> ivoks: I already tried iwconfig a dozen times or more. "Operation not supported" when up, "Invalid argument" when down.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood sudo iwconfig
<ThomasWinwood> Same.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood what card is that?
<ThomasWinwood> Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ rev 10
<ivoks> that's wifi?! :)
<d0n> Delguk
<ivoks> rtl8139 isn't wifi card
<d0n> Delgul
<d0n> no matter y it doenst work
<ThomasWinwood> Then why is it the only listed option besides the WinModem which I've never used?
<d0n> it sees my soundcard but anyway nothin cumin out of the boxes
<ThomasWinwood> And USB devices work fine - it found my headphones.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood rtl8139 is ethernet card, not wireless
<ubuntuuser> I requested a mailing of 4.05 when it was announced
<Delgul> can you run amixer?
<Delgul> d)n?
<Delgul> d0n?
<d0n> amixer
<ubuntuuser> I have heard nothing about the mailing
<Delgul> or even better alsamixer
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood what do u get when u run:
<d0n> alsa and oss does not work
<slask3n> steved: maybe i should just reinstall ubuntu again..? i have been thinking of it, but i decided to ask here first, maybe someone knew whats going on, or could benefit from my problems...
<ubuntuuser> what should i do?
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood lspci | grep Network
<Delgul> d0n: what does 'lsmod | grep snd' say?
<d0n> dunno
<dcraven> ubuntuuser: I think they are still in shipping. Mine haven't come yet either.
<Delgul> d0n try it :-)
<d0n>  |
<steved> slask3n: its up to you might end up with the same fault :) its a hard one to work out as it doesnt happen all the time
<d0n> how to make  |
<ThomasWinwood> ivoks: Nothing.
<steved> slask3n: if you have the time try it again
<Delgul> it's a pipe...next to return i guess!
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood then u don't have wifi card
<ThomasWinwood> Except I do. It's plugged into the front of the box.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood USB wifi?
<ThomasWinwood> Yes.
<ivoks> omg :)
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: What does "lspci | grep Ethernet" say?
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood lsusb
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: oh.. nevermind.
<ivoks> dcraven it's USB WIFI card :))
<dcraven> ivoks: I see that now :)
<slask3n> steved: i cant reproduce it, so i guess i just wait until it happens again, and the ill reinstall ubntu... but thanks a lot for the help :)
<Delgul> anyone with a GA-k8N mobo and working alsa?
<ivoks> i once tried USB wifi card, but gived up :)
<dcraven> ivoks: bah.. No need for specifics eh?
<ivoks> that's shit, like USB modem
<ThomasWinwood> It sees the card.
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood now, what card is it?
<ubuntuuser> dcraven: thx I will wait
<ThomasWinwood> Actiontec Electronics.
<ThomasWinwood> That's all.
<ivoks> man, my head hurts...
<steved> slask3n: no problems good way of learning linux trying to figure out other peoples problems :)
<terje> is there a document that explains how to save profile information from the liveCD?
<kjcole> Does the /.dev mount point and the mounting of /dev just "happen" as part of the standard install, regardless of partitioning before installing?
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: It appears that ndiswrapper might like that chipset, assuming the 802UI3 model.
<Nalioth> howdy
<ThomasWinwood> ndiswrapper being?
<ivoks> wrapper around drivers for windows
<karl> can I set an apt-source for just a single instance?  I want to get grass6 from debian, instead of grass5 from ubuntu
<ivoks> first time i see name of that company
<slask3n> steved: maybe you can help me with another prob then? :p how can i make /dev/sda5 mount to "Comptuer" as a HDD? and how to make it mount automaticly every time i boot up?
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: do you have the Windows drivers handy for that card? The .inf and the .sys files in particular.
<ivoks> that must some crapy card :)
<SQL_Sam> are there any good html editors? like dreamweaver for linux that are open source?
<steved> slask3n: you need to edit /etc/fstab
<ThomasWinwood> dcraven: not onhand, searching google.
<dcraven> ivoks: same here, but it is in the ndiswrapper.sf.net wiki as working.. That model mentioned above anyways.
<Ocid> SQL_Sam: try nvu
<steved> slask3n: man fstab for a bit more info
<Nalioth> karl, yes you can
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: http://www.actiontecsupport.com/files/Prism80211b2KXPDrivers.exe
<ivoks> SQL_Sam screen, bluefish
<ivoks> SQL_Sam but this editors asumes u know what HTML is
<steved> slask3n: for example i have a fat partition on /dev/sda5 i dont mount it at boot and the line is fstab looks like this:
<Ocid> SQL_Sam: http://ubuntuguide.org/#nvu
<ivoks> SQL_Sam i hate frontpage, dreamwaver etc... they crate 5x bigger pages then they should be
<steved> slask3n: /dev/sda5       /mnt/music      vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Nalioth> karl, doing so might break your system, but life is a gamble for what we want
<ivoks> SQL_Sam u could try with quanta too
<ThomasWinwood> Actiontec USB 802.11b WLAN Adapter-Am <-- that driver is for this?
<karl> nalioth: is it using apt-preferences?
<karl> there's nothing particualrly system dependent.
<ivoks> omg... i bet that doesn't even work on Windows :)(
<rotundo> hello, as of today I seem to be having some mime problems with Hoary, it no longer recognizes PDFs, and when I go to Places->Computer it lists the drives with a desktop icon, and won't open any of them, any ideas ?
<karl> I've already compared the debian requirements,
<ThomasWinwood> ivoks: Works on WIndows seamlessly.
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: I'm getting this info from here --> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List
<slask3n> steved: its reiserfs
<ivoks> ThomasWinwood hehe yeah... 2m from AP :)
<Nalioth> karl, i always use my command line for working with my files
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: I don't actually know anything about the hardware.
<ThomasWinwood> That's for a PCMCIA card.
<superted> how do i get rid of the ubuntu spatial mode?
<dcraven> ivoks: some of us get stuck with the hardware that comes in the box.
<steved> slask3n: just replace vfat with reiserfs
<Nalioth> karl you can find out how at www.tldp.org
<slask3n> steved: ok :) thanks again! :)
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: look at the website I just gave you.. First card under "A".
<Nalioth> karl just change it so u get your stuff, update get stuff, and change back and update again
<ivoks> dcraven i know, i usually change it :)
<steved> slask3n: if you want it to mount at boot time then take out the noauto
<Fackamato> you fire your musket but I'll run you through
<ivoks> dcraven i choosed my laptop so everything would work on linux and it does
<dcraven> ivoks: Laptops can be a pain to swap hardware in.
<steved> slask3n: and make sure that you use mkdir to create a mount point for the filesystem
<dcraven> ivoks: same here.
<dcraven> ivoks: well, with crutches like ndiswrapper.
<ivoks> dcraven what do u need ndis from?
<ivoks> dcraven s/from/for/
<slask3n> steved: i have made a dir so i use to mount it in. as its now i mount it manually every time i reboot...
<dcraven> ivoks: My laptop has a Broadcom wifi chip.
<karl> or just download the .deb from debian myself, and install it with dpkg
<ivoks> oh
<ThomasWinwood> dcraven: which of these files do I need?
<dcraven> ivoks: works well with the wrapper though.
<ivoks> i have intel prowireless ipw2200 does the trick :)
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: Of what set?
<ivoks> dcraven strange... bc wifi isn't supported under linux, but all their eth cards are
<ThomasWinwood> Of the Actiontec drivers you linked me to.
<slask3n> steved: shall i remove the "noauto" if i want it to mount automaticly every time i reboot?
<herrie-aab> hello everybody i need some help with kpackage....  who can help me??
<steved> slask3n: yep
<slask3n> steved: :)
<herrie-aab> how can i install some rpm??
<ivoks> dcraven which broadcom?
<Bazzi> herrie-aab use alien
<herrie-aab> thnx
<Nalioth> herrie-aab, visit Area 51 for an alien
<djones> herrie-aab: your probably better of compiling from sources
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: First I want you to know that I have no idea what model your chipset is, so this may not even work. I also want you to know that attempting it will do no harm, and can be undone. Lastly, as the ndiswrapper.sf.net link I pasted here says, the file is http://www.actiontecsupport.com/files/Prism80211b2KXPDrivers.exe
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: Keep it in the channel.
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: please.
<dcraven> ivoks: BCM4306
<ThomasWinwood> I don't myself see why, since all it does is hinder communication by running fifty different conversations alongside each other. Which files do I need?
<davegahan> Anyone with some GRUB knowledge here please ?
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: Did you download the file I just gave you the link to?
<ThomasWinwood> Yes. It's an archive. Which files do I need?
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: Okay, just unzip it for a moment. You will eventually need the .inf and the .sys files.
<ThomasWinwood> Right.
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: are you in Ubuntu right now?
<karl> fuck it, it's easier to build from source than to to use debs from somewhere else.
<ThomasWinwood> If I were I wouldn't need help getting the network up, would I? I'm on my father's Windows install.
<karl> dcraven: was I trying to help yo uwith a bcm4306 a few days ago?
<karl> I take it's still not working for you :)
<aeho> Has anybody here tested http://icculus.org/duke3d/ , or can someone tell what dir does "Linux system" mean?
<ThomasWinwood> dcraven: give me the commands to put in and I'll write them down and carry them and the files across.
<kaoD> hello
<dcraven> karl: no, it wasn't me.
<Nalioth> karl, you are now entering a more calm way of life
<Nalioth> karl, i suggest "checkinsall" in this way you have debs for your system for later
<Nalioth> woops i hate yptos...that would be "checkinstall"
<ThomasWinwood> I say I'll carry them across, but I don't have any free floppies.
<ivoks> oh... bye guys...
<ivoks> head hurts...
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: Install ndiswrapper-utils (probably on the install CD if not already installed), then follow the directions here, starting from the "Installing the Windows Drivers" section. --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: and try to curb the attitude, we are all volunteers here.
<dcraven> brb
<Linforcer> hey does anyone know of a picture library program for gnome?
<ncp> after i have installede nvidia drivers, an updatede kernel-headers every thing i apt-get (etc. xmms ) just return "Segmentation fault" howcome ?
<Linforcer> can't seem to find one
<SQL_Sam> when using chown (like the following) sudo chown -R root:root /opt.....   is :root supposed to be my root password?
<sig> Linforcer: gThumb
<Linforcer> sig thanks
<Ocid> SQL_Sam: nope, it's group root
<sig> I just made a fast index.html with it here:  >>> http://harrisplace.net/pictures/ducks/
<Linforcer> Didnt know I could build a library int hat
<holycow> sig, you made that with gthumb?
<holycow> *blink* :)
<sig> yes
<sig> 3 clicks
<sig> :)
<holycow> man you learn something new every day
<holycow> ha!
<davegahan> someone that can help me with a grub error problem - I need to boot my machine
<Linforcer> Not as good as Picasa2 :( but well... one must make some sacrafices switching to Linux
<Linforcer> sacrifices*
<gwildor> Linforcer, I also know that photshop hase a galelry generating function.....maybe GIMP does too?
<Chameleon22> has anyone here managed to install KNowit, is so... i really need help :(
<Nalioth> Linforcer, sacrifices?
<gwildor> s/ galelry/gallery
<Linforcer> Nalioth yes, such as that there is no driver for my webcam
<spiral> hmmm, is anyone here working on updating ooo2 testing release in breezy or do I still have to use alien ?
<Nalioth> Linforcer, really? one would think that there would be something out there
<Linforcer> Nalioth and Nalioth, well the fact is, it's a digital camera which can also be used as a webcam
<Nalioth> Linforcer, ah
<Linforcer> Nalioth so noone bothered to make more than just the "get pics from it" kinda thing
<Linforcer> It works in that aspect
<Nalioth> Linforcer, and the linux webcam stuff don't work either, eh?
<dcraven> sig: tell me those ducks are sleeping.
<elektrolyytti> where can i change gnome-phone-manager connection password?
<Linforcer> I don't know, where would i find generic webca, drivers?
<sig> dcraven: sure
<sig> peacfully
<sig> hah
<dcraven> sig: Cool :)
* Linforcer starts making catalogs
<dcraven> sig: they look a little heavy.
<sig> big ducks
<elektrolyytti> my phone asks pswd when my pc connects to it with gnome-phone-manager but i never set one :S
<dcraven> haha
<mario> any have problems with nvidia drivers? (xorg freezing)
<donblas> hey all, is there a gui search for apt-get?
<Nalioth> Linforcer, did you search sourceforge?
<dcraven> donblas: synaptic
<cyh> hello i have a question about firewalls, i would like to make a rule that was like that denies all connections from a particular port unless they come from a given ip. how do i do that?
<sig> donblas: synaptec
<Linforcer> Nalioth: yeah, but that was months ago
<donblas> dcraven: thanks
<Linforcer> Nalioth: and I wasnt sure what to look for... I guess Im still not
<sig> system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Linforcer> curses, now where did that cam go
<Nalioth> Linforcer, "webcam" would be my first shot
<kart_> donblas: Computer--> system Config -->Synaptic
<Linforcer> haha yeah
<Linforcer> you wanna know how many results you'd get?
<karl> nalioth: you'd think, except that installing gdal-dev seems to want gnome-bin, as part of unixodbc.
<karl> why on earth gnome-bin would be needed is beyond me.
<Nalioth> Linforcer, can't you do advanced search "linux only"
<Nalioth> karl arent you on ubuntu? i would think gnome-bin would be here
<ncp> i have just updatede kernel-headers an installede nvidia drivers for my gfx. but now, when i apt-get etc. xmms an execute in terminal i just get "segmentation fault" i have triede with other apps to, but same error... do anybody know about this error?
<Linforcer> Yeah, I guess. I'll check it out after I had brea.... wtf 5 PM...well... definitly time for "breakfast" (I work nightshifts :P)
<Delgul> Hmm... Can I tweak esd somewhere? It is not playing nice with totem/goom. Goom is really not smooth...
<karl> nalioth: I'm on ubuntu yes.
<Delgul> When I run it with oss it is smooth tho
<ThomasWinwood> aaaaargh
<ThomasWinwood> Can't mount the floppy/
<ThomasWinwood> .*
<karl> nalioth: it is now anyway, gdal-dev wanted all this cruft
<karl>   gnome-bin gnome-libs-data gtkodbcconfig0 libart2 libgdal1-dev libgnome32
<karl>   libgnomesupport0 libgnomeui32 libgnorba27 libgnorbagtk0 libltdl3-dev
<karl>   libodbcinstq1 liborbit0 unixodbc-dev
<karl> the best bit is I don't even know if grass is goign to do what I want :)
<ThomasWinwood> dcraven, help please.
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: What's the problem?
<sandyeggoboy> hello, i need some help with a new install
<sandyeggoboy> i cant get my monitor to see 1024x768, stays at 800x600
<sval> ThomasWinwood: mount /dev/fd0 /media/somedirectory
<Nalioth> karl, can't help u with the cruft
<ThomasWinwood> sval: It says something about not finding a filesystem.
<davegahan> how can I retrieve files from my linux partition when my MBR is corrupted - I have a GRUB error ?
<sandyeggoboy> my monitor is a Dell 1501FP LCD monitor, and my video card is embeded
<sval> ThomasWinwood: mount -vfat /dev/fd0 /media/somedirectory ?
<karl> nalioth: it's ok, it's just hard drive space.
<dcraven> ThomasWinwood: try "mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/somedirectory"
<root> anyone see this?
<Nalioth> karl that is true, cruft on linux is more efficient than m$ cruft, heh heh
<dcraven> root: see what?
<sval> root: yes ... but don't chat on irc with your root account
<root> dcraven: that. me typing. ok. i just tried debian, i'm coming back to ubuntu this is a mess.
<sval> root: it's just a advise
<cyh> so does anyone have recomendations for a firewall?
<root> sval: thats all i have now man, thanx :)
<dcraven> root: I'd heed sval's advice.
<dcraven> heh
<sval> root: debian a mess ?
<Nalioth> cyh why do you need a firewall?
<root> yeah...well let them hack in, i'm removing this.
<cyh> nalioth - i wan't to restrict connectoins to certian ports from certian ip address
<root> sval: yes my x server wont start, nothing. they kept ignoring me on #debian so i thought no one could see me typing either
<Nalioth> cyh ah ubuntu doesnt listen to nonactive ports by default
<karl> nalioth: I'm not actually convinced that's the case, it may do less damage perhaps,
<root> sval: most of the packages screwed up anyway.
<sval> root: the default config on debian for xserver is a common proble
<karl> but it's a lot harder to get rid of cruft, and to prevent cruft.
<ThomasWinwood> #debian has a reputation of being a$$holes.
<karl> you just have to accept it.
<sval> root: just change the vsync and hsync in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<karl> that's because AJ didn't win :(
<dcraven> sval: Debian still uses xfree no?
<cyh> nalioth - yes i noticed this ( i just installed ubuntu 1h ago and everything is ready except i need firewall) but i have ssh and ftp running
<sval> dcraven: yes
<dcraven> sval: okay.. apparently.
<Nalioth> cyh is the machine only for your use?
<root> sval: yeah i'll try, but i think i'll switch back to ubuntu. any reason why reiserfs would be a problem?
<sval> root, no reiserfs is a very good filesystem
<sandyeggoboy> thanks sval .. will try that now
<cyh> nalioth - the machien is going to be used like this, me and my roomate are going to ssh to it and use it to download stuff with bittorrent then upload the stuff to our computers when they are done
<gwildor> cyh. really isnt a reason for a firewall in ubuntu......kinda overkill
<Nalioth> cyh, turn off the ftp server
<root> sval: my hsync and vsyn is perfect. i dint even put it in, and it exactly by the manual.
<elcu> The *REAL* debian channel (apparently): irc.openprojects.org #debian
<Nalioth> cyh use sftp
<cyh> nalioth i am using vsftpd now
<Nalioth> cyh no longer need a firewall
<elcu> I've read it's more friendly than freenodes.
<dcraven> We're all buttheads on freenode :)
<cyh> this is my first time really using linux, i am more familure with unix and ipfw
<sval> root: so, look at /var/log/XFree86.0.log it will help you
* dcraven stomps around all angry-lookin'
<elcu> dcraven: sometimes.  u have to admit that #ubuntu is quite good though. :)
<dcraven> elcu: I think so too.
<root> sval: what is the mouse mount point?
<sandyeggoboy> hmm.. i am using xorg
<gwildor> sval, (i cant remember the command or I would tell him myself), have him do dpkg-reconfigure (or whatever it is suppsoed to be)
<Nalioth> cyh, ubuntu is listen-only by default
<fateisajester> i have a weird prob.... for some reason the ati drivers for my radeon 7000 dont work, so i have to use generic radeon drivers...ok... but what is weird is in gnome i have a higher fps than in kde.. anyone know why?
<Nalioth> cvh if you are only running sshd you should be good to go
<cyh> nalioth - see that but i wan't to restict the ips that can connect to ssh and ftp
<root> gwildor: u mean the command. format, go to www.ubuntulinux.com and dowload ubuntu?
<elcu> fateisajester: how much higher?
<sandyeggoboy> /var/log/XFree86.0.log: No such file or directory
<fateisajester> 100-150
<cyh> well can one "get" like with ssh as they can with ftp ?
<sval> root: /dev/input/mice
<sval> Protocol IMPS2
<karl> no, but they can with sftp and scp which run over ssh
<karl> so yes.
<Nalioth> cyh are your pwds not good enough? sorry i know nothing of iptables or whatever
<sval> root: for an usb mouse
<fateisajester> weird,right
<root> sval: so its not that. i dont have a usb mouse
<Nalioth> cyh what karl said
<gwildor> root, not what I meant at all
<sval> root: /dev/psuax
<karl> if they have a good ftp client it will already do sftp anyway
<dcraven> sval: /dev/psaux then I think.
<sval> root: /dev/psaux
<cyh> my ftp server is set up as anon at this time and i would rather use ip address as verification rather then passwed
<dcraven> err.. root I meant.
<gwildor> root, I was asking him to tell you the command to just reconfigure your Xserver, instead of manually editing files
<Choubaka> root: are you ircing as root? why? :|
<karl> if you are concerend about security, turn off the anon ftp.
<sandyeggoboy> i tried to do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but then it says it can not deiplay that setting
<sval> gwildor: root try dpkg-reconfigure common-xserver
<elcu> fateisajester: yeah :) dunno.  maybe kde uses more resources?
<cyh> karl but if i can block all but the two ip address that are going to use it then there is no security issue
<karl> ftp is outdated, screw it, it's a pain to get through nat, just use http if you want anon file downloads
<sandyeggoboy> common-xserver?
<fateisajester> maybe.... do you know anyone who has had success with ati drivers for this card
<Nalioth> cyh, sorry you are asking things i know not
<cyh> apache is big commpared to vsftpd
<root> sval: /me ircing as root, because me in terminal with only root
<Choubaka> karl: what's painful in a simple port forward?
<karl> webfsd
<karl> choubaka: you help him then :)
<Nalioth> cyh, i'd just use ONLY ssh for all uses
<cyh> thats ok nalioth i don't know either
<karl> I'm trying to tell himi to do it a different way :)
<Choubaka> root: ?|
<cyh> if i could "get" with ssh this would be perfect
<Choubaka> root: start a terminal as a normal user.
<karl> you can, aren't you paying attention?
<karl> it's called sftp, it runs over ssh
<root> sval: whats the command again missed it
<karl> you can also use scp with *, though some implementations consider that unsafe.
<sval> sandyeggoboy: xserver-common & xserver-xorg
<root> Choubaka: i dont care to get hacked right now :)
<Nalioth> cyh to "get" with ssh use sftp or scp like karl said
<Choubaka> root: hoh :P
<elcu> fateisajester: i personally just followed the binary howto (on a 9600pro).  i haven't benchmarked gnome vs kde though.
<Nalioth> cyh gftp uses "sftp" and "scp"
<cyh> i will look into sftp adn scp after i check out the firewall options further
<sval> root: dpkf-reconfigure xserver-xfree or xserver-common
<cyh> i apperciate your help
<dcraven> I'm outta here.. Off to school. Cheers!
<sval> root: root dpkg*
<WhiteRabbit> root, your gonna love this
<root> sval: should any user be able to use it?
* WhiteRabbit grins
<root> WhiteRabbit: u gonna kill me?
<sandyeggoboy> i set mine for console ony
<root> WhiteRabbit: one way of getting me back to ubuntu faster
<root> sval: only konsole users should be allowed to use xfree?
<sval> root: no
<sval> root: just root
<sval> root: use xfree ? you just want to configure it
<root> sval: ok
<gwildor> sval, ty
<ThomasWinwood> Okay, I got ndiswrapper working and have used the driver.
<NeoCicak> helo... is it just me, that for the last 2 weeks, there has been no update for ubuntu (nothing appears when i execute apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, are you using hoary?
<holycow> heh
<NeoCicak> Nalioth: yes
<holycow> when you mount a floppy, linux actually 'caches' the entire contents of the floppy
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, you are using a "finalized" distro
<zerokarmaleft> NeoCicak, that's because hoary is stable now
<holycow> you can pull the floppy out, as long as its mounted, you can open the docs ... at least i can this one
<holycow> strange
<NeoCicak> oh ok...
<NeoCicak> so no update is available?
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, the only thing comin now is security updates
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, hopefully we won't see any
<NeoCicak> nalioth... where can i get that from?
<joshua__> um hello. im having a problem with my computer being stuck in 640x480 and i can seem to change it. i tried running xorgconfig but it went screwy after that so i just deleted it is there any automatic xsetup that can fix my problem. I seem to remember slackware had something called xorgsetup
<joshua__> can't*
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, they add them to their end when needed
<elcu> holycow: weird == cool
<NeoCicak> ic.. thx
<elcu> joshua__: have you set your monitor refresh rates in xorg.conf?
<spiral> I can't install ubuntu-desktop under breezy...
<holycow> elcu, indeedy
<spiral> ubuntu-desktop: Depends: contact-lookup-applet but it is not going to be installed
<spiral>                   Depends: evolution but it is not going to be installed
<spiral>                   Depends: evolution-exchange but it is not going to be installed
<spiral>                   Depends: gnomemeeting but it is not going to be installed
<spiral>                   Depends: nautilus-sendto but it is not going to be installed
<spiral> is it normal ? what should I do ?
<Nalioth> spiral, you are a white lab rat
<cyh> ok one more question how do i see how much traffic is happening over my ethernet card?
<Nalioth> spiral, breezy is way beyond "unstable"
<NeoCicak> spiral: have u tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<NeoCicak> is breezy the next coming ubuntu ?
<spiral> NeoCicak: yes, but in unstable position for now
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, yes
<joshua__> elcu no i havent i know them i don't know how and where in xorg to add them
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, if you use it, you should change your title to "test subject"
<NeoCicak> ah ok....
<spiral> Nalioth: I know, but I thought that it should at least allow me to install ubuntu-desktop
<elcu> joshua__: join #flood and i'll post my section
<Nalioth> spiral, i don't think breezy is gonna be anywhere near useable on a day-to-day basis for a while
<ThomasWinwood> Hmm. Okay. I've configured ndiswrapper and the driver seems to be present and correct, shows up in ndiswrapper -l.
<spiral> Nalioth: I've been using hoary in test since december... and I didn't have too much problems
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do now? The wireless card does not show up in System > Admin > Networking.
<Nalioth> spiral, breezy is just now getting started...try back in 2 months (like you did with hoary)
<holycow> hey guys, if i connected to a server, and the link appears on my desktop, then if i want to search a file on that mounted link ... where in the file search dialog can i find the mounted server connection?
<spiral> Nalioth: all right... I'll wait a little
<holycow> it appears on the desktop but when you browse to destkop of course you cannot see themount point
<jono> I have plugged in my iRiver and it appears to only come up read-only - it used to work, can anyone suggest why it is readonly now?
<Nalioth> jono <grumble> unsafe interaction with windoze puters? </grumble>
<jono> Nalioth, huh?
<Nalioth> jono sorry was a joke
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do now I've configured the driver for my wireless card in ndiswrapper? The wireless card does not show up in System > Admin > Networking.
<jono> no probs :)
<Seveas> holycow, how did you connect?
<Nalioth> jono IMO windoze screws things up as a matter of fact
<jono> it should work on here, I have no idea why it doesnt
<holycow> Seveas, yep, works great infact
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do now I've configured the driver for my wireless card in ndiswrapper? The wireless card does not show up in System > Admin > Networking.
<Seveas> Seveas, i asked HOW, like what kind of server is it?
<Seveas> narf
<Seveas> i meant holycow
<holycow> i think what i'm noticing here is that the 'places in the panel' & 'places in nautilus' & 'places in file selector dialog' are not synched and they should be
* Seveas needs coffee :)
* chillywilly too
<holycow> Seveas, rofl
<holycow> windows share, network, via places > connect to server
<Dmost> hi every one
<Seveas> ah ok :)
<Dmost> alguien habla castellano
<Linforcer> not me
<mario> Dmost, join to #ubuntu-es
<NeoCicak> does anyone know .CHM file reader for ubuntu?
<zerokarmaleft> xchm
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, kchm?
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do now I've configured the driver for my wireless card in ndiswrapper? The wireless card does not show up in System > Admin > Networking.
<NeoCicak> chm
<NeoCicak> the windows help file
<NeoCicak> oh
<NeoCicak> is that the program name?
<zerokarmaleft> NeoCicak, xCHM
<NeoCicak> kchm?
<Mace68> hi everyone
<Seveas> holycow, i'm puzzled too, i just tried to do the same and it shows up in the nautilus tree but not when i browse "~/Desktop" in Nautilus
<mario> gnochm.sourceforge.net/
<NeoCicak> thx a lot!
<Nalioth> Dmost, hablamos espanol en el #ubuntu-es
<mario> CHM viewer for GNOME
<Seveas> it's a gnome-vfs thing
<Nalioth> NeoCicak, yes both are chm proggys
<Seveas> so it's not actually mounted
<NeoCicak> k... thx a lot!
<holycow> Seveas, exactly, those three 'places' are not synched.... its some perverse reasoning behind why stuff is there ... i think this needs to be notified to the gnome people
<holycow> basically 'places' should access all vfs stuff at all times as mounted
<Seveas> holycow, not really
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do now I've configured the driver for my wireless card in ndiswrapper? The wireless card does not show up in System > Admin > Networking.
<Seveas> mounting is a different concept
<Seveas> mounting is integrating it in the filesystem
<Seveas> gnome-vfs does not do that
<Mace68> any idea why my cd burning progs can't access my external usb cd/rw drive unless I chmod 777?
<Seveas> so this is by design :)
<holycow> gnom-vfs does the translation?
<Seveas> Mace68, you might not be in the correct group (but i don't know that for sure)
<Seveas> holycow, yes
<holycow> well whatever actually handles the 'links' between various file systems, it should all be in places
<Seveas> if you browse the link, it says 'smb:///something'
<Seveas> and not '/somewhere/in/filesystem
<Seveas> '
<holycow> right, but regardles where it is in vfs space, if its accessible, all apps should have access to it as per file permissions via a single dialog imho ... ?
<Dmost> tengo una pregunta para los que hablan espaol
<Mace68> Seveas: I checked that and I am in the same group as the drive is
<holycow> Seveas, not arguing with you btw :) just saying
<mario> Dmost, no estas jodiendo? ya te dijimos que en #ubuntu-es puedes consultar en tu idioma!
<Seveas> holycow, i agree on that :)
<tredi> c' qualche italiano che mi pu aiutare
* Seveas off for now
<tredi> o qualcuno che scrive in italiano
<Linforcer> >.>
<ThomasWinwood> What do I do now I've configured the driver for my wireless card in ndiswrapper? The wireless card does not show up in System > Admin > Networking.
<holycow> bah i hate windows
<holycow> every goddamned app now has its own update manager
<Linforcer> holycow don'y we all?
<holycow> and of course the acrobat7 updater is stuck
<Linforcer> of course
<holycow> mofo piece of crap, i don't understand who thinks this shit is enterprise ready
<Linforcer> Acrobat?
<holycow> the whole windows side of things
<holycow> its all crap
<Roger_Martins> ubuntu is 100% free ?
<holycow> Roger_Martins, yes
<Linforcer> Roger_Martins: 100%
<_linux_newb> ThomasWinwood, modprobe ndiswrapper
<Roger_Martins> thanks
<Linforcer> You could buy tech support for it
<Linforcer> that would cost monah
<holycow> which is actually a good thing, i like buying support
<Linforcer> but the community offers free support , which unless you're in a hurry and/.or running a company
<Linforcer> is all you need
<ThomasWinwood> _linux_newb: no discernable effect.
<stanton> what is the preferred method to disable ipv6 in ubuntu?
<_linux_newb> well the driver should be loaded now
<ThomasWinwood> So what now?
<graabein> hi! im gonna dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg now...
<_linux_newb> try iwconfig see what shows
<graabein> what driver do i choose? nv or nvidia? i want the ubuntu-default, not nvidia binary
<holycow> ThomasWinwood, if you get silence when yo modprobe it means it installde the driver correctly without error
<_linux_newb> graabein, nv
<graabein> thanks
<holycow> in unix if things work you get no message, you only get 'discernable effects' when things go wrong
<SQL_Sam> is there any open source fax type software?
<ThomasWinwood> No wireless connections showing in iwconfig.
<holycow> your next step is to configure an ip address for your eth card and bring it up
<amichai> can someone tell me if kubuntu is the same as ubuntu just with kde instead of gnome or is there a structure difference?
<ThomasWinwood> Right.
<Nalioth> amichai, same thing, differnt gui
<amichai> Nalioth: it acts very differently
<_linux_newb> ThomasWinwood, does iwconfig list wlan0 or something similar
<Nalioth> amichai, i think kde and gnome do act differently
<amichai> Nalioth: like in cedega it wont auto mount the cds, but in ubuntu it does
<karl> stanton, did you get an answer on turning off ipv6?
<graabein> _linux_newb, i have nvidia geforce 6600 gt - do i disable "dri"?
<karl> I'm looking for an answer too :)
<stanton> karl: no
<amichai> Nalioth: so u saying it at the desktop level?
<Nalioth> amichai, cedega is a program, ubuntu is an operating system
<_linux_newb> graabein, with nv i believe you can leave it
<graabein> okay, ill try that
<synd> ok i have a printer connected to my Apple Airport Express Base Station and it prints wirelessly from my Macs. is there any way to get it to print wirelessly from ubuntu?
<ringmauer> i have problems with my repositories, anywone who can help?
<amichai> Nalioth: also when i installed ubuntu and then did apt-get kubuntu-desktop kde worked much better than just off the kubuntu cd
<amichai> Nalioth: i know the difference thank u :)
<ringmauer> please
<tredi> qualche italiano on line?
<synd> ok i have a printer connected to my Apple Airport Express Base Station and it prints wirelessly from my Macs. is there any way to get it to print wirelessly from ubuntu?
<amichai> Nalioth: just hard to believe that the gui is the only difference. it acts like a different distro
<ThomasWinwood> _linux_newb: no wlan0.
<ryman> ringmauer | http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<synd> amichai: check out xfce4 or fluxbox
<Nalioth> amichai,  i find that kubuntu is a bit snappier then the gnome on my iBook
<_linux_newb> what does it show?
<_linux_newb> eth1?
<ThomasWinwood> eth0 sit0 and lo.
<_linux_newb> well, none of those are wireless
<Nalioth> amichai, it's kind of weird, as you say, what with the same engine underneath it all
<amichai> Nalioth: dont get me wrong, i like kubuntu, just seems different at a deeper level than desktop
<amichai> synd: i tried xfce like it lots.
<ringmauer> ryman, yes, but can you send me a copy of your repostitories list, because all my ubuntu orig repositories is wrong, my misstake :-/
<amichai> synd: never tried fluxbox
<synd> fluxbox is quite minimalist
<synd> and runs quite well on older machines
<Nalioth> amichai, i'm just a poor ol' self-taught user (who can't do nothin on his PPC/linux)
<amichai> Nalioth: thats what i mean. its the same engine?
<amichai> Nalioth: me too
<DaBlade> hello
<synd> Nalioth: did you get rid of OSX?
<DaBlade> I have a strange apt-get problem
<ryman> ringmauer | whats your email ?
<DaBlade> can someone help me?
<ringmauer> ryman, karlsson.victor@gmail.com
<ringmauer> thanks a lot
<amichai> DaBlade: just ask, and who wants/can help will
<Abe> sorry guys, noob here- Which type of OS is compatible with the widest variety of hardware? I have a wireless networking card that has some pretty crappy drivers.
<Nalioth> synd, no i dual boot but rarely use the OSX
<karl> windows
<synd> Abe: Ubuntu does just fine
<busfahrer> Abe: Windows
<Abe> it should work with my card?
<ryman> ringmauer | np, done
<Nalioth> amichai, same guts underneath, i guess KDE is better engineered or something
<DaBlade> well whenever I run apt-get update, I get this at the end:
<DaBlade> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources [231kB] 
<Abe> i have windows
<synd> Abe: ever use linux?
<DaBlade> 99% [4 Sources gzip 0] 
<DaBlade> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<amichai> karl:how can u possibly recommened windows to anyone? i feel bad when i charge customers for fixing it
<DaBlade> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources
<DaBlade>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<karl> easy, it works.
<DaBlade> Fetched 4B in 14s (0B/s)
<DaBlade> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<DaBlade> Reading package lists... Done
<DaBlade> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade #
<Abe> lol- i tried dynebolic recently and hated it
<karl> you've got to look at what people actually want to do with their computers.
<DaBlade> si cab someone help me fix this?
<synd> Nalioth: i tried putting Ubuntu on my iBook G4 but the installer went super weird on me
<DaBlade> *so can
<eli> Anybody: after upgrading to 5.04, do I change all sources to this version?
<ringmauer> ryman, tnx alot
<amichai> karl: u need to write a howto, cos i never found one amongst my customers that worked. then again it depends on deffinition.
<synd> Nalioth: the screen got divided by 4 horizontally and only the left 1/3 of the image was showing
<SQL_Sam> is there any open source fax type software?
<Mace68> Is there any way to stop nautilus from taking over a blank cd when I insert it?
<Fackamato> of course there is
<Fackamato> SQL_Sam: google
<karl> perhaps for your customers windows wasn't what they needed
<Burgundavia> SQL_Sam, look at gfax
<Abe> you guys have been a great help. Thanks!
<Abe> :-)
<synd> Abe: no prob
<Burgundavia> Mace68, simple close the window
<Burgundavia> Mace68, you can burn it normally
<synd> ugh anyone help me with my printer thing?
<synd> i have a printer connected to my Apple Airport Express Base Station and it prints wirelessly from my Macs. is there any way to get it to print wirelessly from ubuntu?
<abarbaccia> hey guys, anybody get adobe reader working with ubuntu?
<karl> how backward compabible is libc6 2.3.4 with 2.3.2?  (ie breezy with hoary)
<ryman> abarbaccia | yes
<amichai> karl: ok i get u. The point is though that people who want windows are people who generally think that unless u pay for an OS then its crap. Also they hate change, and being different, so they want what everyone else has. Or its just kids who only care about the games. Then again u can sum it up in three words "lazy,lazy,lazy"
<Mace68> Burgundavia: What about the "Blank CD-RW Disc" icon that's on the desktop? Does that mean it's somehow mounted?
<teced> Guess we have too many questions here, but all I want to know is how can I get Real Player 10 installed on ubuntu 5.04?!
<DaBlade> Can someone please help me?
<phenotype_> real player sucks
<amichai> teced: www.ubuntuguide.com
<eli> Anybody: after upgrading to 5.04, do I change all sources to this version?
<teced> But the BBC uses Real Player so I have no option...
<karl> amichai: I can't help with  your users perspectives, but for a lot of people, windows is the answer.
<amichai> or is it .org ?
<amichai> www.ubuntuguide.org
<karl> for a lot people using windows though, it's not what they should be using
<phenotype_> bbc uses a good version of real player actually
<DaBlade> Anyone? please
<phenotype_> no junk to it
<karl> eli: yes.
<phenotype_> hold on a sec teced, let me see if i can find something
<teced> Yes, it does but I'm having to boot up Windows just so I can receive BBC video news!!
<decaf> DaBlade: I haven't see your question
<amichai> karl: man all i get from people is "why is this so slow? why do i have porn on my comp? why is that naked icon on my desktop? i dont look at that stuff! whay are my documents missing, why do i get a pop every day saying "ur f$%$"
<DaBlade> look up ^
<DaBlade> teced: Install Xine, Xine-ui and xine-w32
<karl> teced: you couldn't get realplayer 10 from the restrictd formats wiki?
<synd> amichai: i hear that
<DaBlade> that should make you capable of playing windoze media, realmedia and quicktime
<teced> ??? newbee - restricted formats wikki??!!
<synd> amichai: i have completely done away with windows
<amichai> karl: the only time i saw windows working, was if it was on a closed network with no internet access
<phenotype_> you need to get the realplayer codecs, and you can play real on anything
<karl> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<phenotype_> im trying to find them
<teced> Well I want to get rid of windows but his is about the only thing left...
<karl> do it anyway you want.
<karl> amichai: I used windows pretty much day in day out, and my problems came from the lack of a proper shell.
<amichai> synd: me too. i used to have both, but it somehow ended up affecting my linux, it was weird.
<karl> but user education sucks
<synd> amichai: wow, thats weird
<Burgundavia> Mace68, no
<synd> amichai: windows is so stupid
<Burgundavia> Mace68, well, it is mounted, but nautilus will not touch it unless you say so
<synd> amichai: i admit im gonna try out longhorn when it comes around in a few years
<teced> I've learned more in the 30 seconds here than hours searching the web.
<Nalioth> synd, we apple hardware users are at the end of the line when it comes to dev work
<decaf> which app. can download except mplayer? I hate that unstable crap
<amichai> karl: ok point taken. if people knew how to use windows it wouldnt be such a security risk, still risky but not as risky, but people who use windows, are of the lazy generation who want everything at no effort.
<Burgundavia> Mace68, ie, you can burn with gravemen/coaster etc. to your hearts content and nothing is going to happen
<teced> THNAKS Guys and Galls!!!
<synd> Nalioth: thats true
<teced> Thanks...!
<DaBlade> decaf did you find it?
<decaf> *can download streams
<ryman> whats so special about Longhorn ? why are ppl waiting for it ?
<karl> amichai: if all those people start using linux, the same thing's going to happen :)
<Nalioth> synd, and that is funny, cuz apple hardware is known stuff (no bllions of combinations like on windoze)
<decaf> DaBlade: you look up and see when I joined .
<synd> karl: i dont think so
<DaBlade> oops... lol
<phenotype_> who was looking for real player?
<teced> I've found the wikki and will work from that point on.
<amichai> karl: not true. that is a mistake many make. "viruses are not common on linux because not many people use linux" the same as for bugs
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> well whenever I run apt-get update, I get this at the end:
<karl> I'd love to tell you more, but it's time for me to make a bus trip
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources [231kB] 
<karl> *waves*
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> 99% [4 Sources gzip 0] 
<abarbaccia> ryman how did you go about getting adobe to work?
<phenotype_> not sure if this will work, but its worth a try http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources
<synd> blade
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade>  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Ironfrost> amichai - if you're claiming that Linux doesn't have many bugs, you're crazy
<abarbaccia> ryman, i'm assuming in hoary?
<synd> DaBlade: chill
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> Fetched 4B in 14s (0B/s)
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> Reading package lists... Done
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DaBlade> [18:33]  <DaBlade> root@LinuxP2P:/home/dablade #
<amichai> karl: its total bs! the way windows is made, its like being constantly logged in as root, its a disaster, a self inflicted one by microsoft
<ryman> abarbaccia | did you try the www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<teced> By the way, I've tried several distros and Ubuntu has been the only one that seems "grown up", stable and able to read my LaCie external drive with no fuss.
<DaBlade> umm..lol I'm not angry or anything synd
<decaf> DaBlade: don't paste hear, use channel #flood
<Ironfrost> or at least, if you're claiming linux distros don't have many bugs
<holycow> karl, apache controls 70% of the internet webservers, most vlunerabilities out there are for iis
<synd> DaBlade: dont flood
<DaBlade> ok sorry
<Ironfrost> I'm running into them far more often than on Windows
<amichai> Ironfrost: no i'm not. software bugs is something else. I'm talking about spyware and adware
<ryman> abarbaccia | http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<Ironfrost> ah, that sort of bug
<Ironfrost> my apologies
<holycow> percentage use case is not a good way to think about viruses and such
<phenotype_> who was looking for real player 10
<teced> ME!!!
<ryman> teced
<Ironfrost> personally I think the problem isn't quantity of users, it's how skilled they are
<Burgundavia> ryman, abarbaccia I would use evince It is free and non contaminated with spyware, which adobe is
<amichai> Ironfrost: the one that cause that little girl to end up on www.grannys.com instead of on www.foxkids.com
<phenotype_> try this
<phenotype_> http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
<Ironfrost> most Linux users would never get spyware or viruses, even on Windows
<phenotype_> might work, maybe not
<phenotype_> use the codecs
<synd> Ironfrost: thats true as well
<holycow> Ironfrost, the interaction between users and computers is complex
<Nalioth> teced you might also look at the helix project, i think
<teced> Thanks phenotype...
<phenotype_> yep
<ryman> hi Burgundavia
<amichai> Ironfrost: the only way i didnt get them on windows is by having so many apps that, in the end my pc is just a spyware defense system
<synd> Ironfrost: i have converted many many people to Firefox on windows and have gotten them to use SpybotSnD on a regular basis
<teced> Helix won't play RealPlayer format...
<holycow> Ironfrost, there is a lot to be said for your point, but as well for having a 'secure by default' platform as well ... at least by design anyway
<Burgundavia> ryman, salut
<amichai> synd: dont forget the firewall
<phenotype_> you can use any medial player, if you have the proper codecs installed
<synd> amichai: of course : p
<Ironfrost> synd, amichai - I guess that's a good point
<Ironfrost> good windows practice mostly consists of "don't use microsoft programs"
<synd> does ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<amichai> Ironfrost: lol
<amichai> Ironfrost: man ur talking to someone who refused to leave windows, until my wife said, get linux, windows is making me miserable
<teced> One of the reasons I shifted to linux was the amount of time I spent ensuring that the thing was secure. In the end I must have been using a third of the processor just defending the machine from spyware and viruses. A complete waste of time and money.
<holycow> Ironfrost, as funny as that is, it also happens to be true
<holycow> amichai, your wife said that?
<Ironfrost> heh, I'm in the opposite situation
<amichai> Ironfrost: i saw linux as primitive
<amichai> holycow: yes
<synd> teced: exactly
<holycow> don't be spreading that around in geek channels
<holycow> :)
<Ironfrost> I shifted to Linux, and my girlfriend is trying to get me to convert back
<amichai> holycow: lol
<DaBlade> ignore her :P
<Ironfrost> because there's no MSN client with webcam support
<synd> time for a new girlfriend
<holycow> Ironfrost, lol, why?
<amichai> Ironfrost: what is she missing?
* phenotype_ wonders why his duron 1ghz with ubuntu is nearly as fast as his amd 64 3200+ with windows
<decaf> DaBlade: #'s are ok
<holycow> haha
<AstralJava> synd: Good one. :)
<DaBlade> ironfrost not quite
<amichai> Ironfrost: yeah that sucks
<DaBlade> look at this
<DaBlade> gaim-vv.sf.net
<mjr> Ironfrost, tell her to use gnomemeeting :
<Nalioth> synd ubuntu is listen-only by default
<DaBlade> it's Gaim with video/audio support
<Ironfrost> there's GNUmeeting or whatever, but that doesn't talk to MSN
<synd> Nalioth: i see
<amichai> Ironfrost: but there is a new gaim, dont know much about it, should work
<teced> I do a lot of presentations and I've shifted to linux on my mobile with no problems (but only using ubuntu as the other distros couldn't handle hibernation)
<Ironfrost> dablade - I'll check that out
<ryman> I'm dual booting XP and ubuntu and Ubuntu lag
<mjr> Ironfrost, well, it does talk to MS Netmeeting
<DaBlade> I think they've temporarily disabled msn support because of some bug
<Nalioth> synd, there is a firewall, but if nobody knows your there, whats the point?
<DaBlade> but I'm not sure, as I haven't checked out the site in ages, nor do I use it
<decaf> gaim's jabber support is also buggy
<amichai> teced: so ubuntu is succesful in hibernation?
<graabein> anyone care to help me with nvidia drivers...
<DaBlade> decaf thanks
<decaf> yw
<teced> Yes, ubunut hibernates
<synd> Nalioth: ah i see.. thats cool. i didnt know that.
<holycow> personally, i refuse to chat with anyone on msn
<DaBlade> graabein what's the problem?
<amichai> ryman: thats the issue i had
<holycow> if you have a hotmail account, your a retard, plain and simple
<synd> Gaim is the way to go.
<amichai> ryman: i had xp and ubuntu, then the internet on ubuntu sucked
<graabein> DaBlade, x wont start
<holycow> my blacklist is quite extensive :)
<holycow> hehe
<synd> anything MSN is junko
<DaBlade> oh
<amichai> ryman: i dont get it to this day
<DaBlade> have you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf properly?
<phenotype_> .net (aka) give us you're identity
<JaGWiRE```> i liked kopete / gaim if I remember.
<graabein> DaBlade, I reinstalled nvidia-glx and ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JaGWiRE```> FOr irc, x-chat or irssiii?
<amichai> ryman: so i removed all and installed ubuntu and it was all good, never gone back since
<DaBlade> no lol
<graabein> DaBlade, and i ran nvidia-glx-config enable
<Nalioth> my ubuntu doesnt hibernate for sh*t (i'm on a iBook)
<ryman> amichai | sometime Ubuntu froze
<DaBlade> do it the right way
<teced> Well I'm off now - really glad I came across this chat room.
<amichai> ryman: right
<tanek> ehm, sorry, but how do i start win4lin? :D
<ryman> amichai | I need to keep XP for my sis , she can't use Ubuntu
<DaBlade> download nVIDIA's .run file, install it, and manually edit xorg.conf
<amichai> ryman: its weird but winxp seems to be affecting ubuntu
<DaBlade> that's the only way to properly install it
<phenotype_> amachi - its a conspiracy
<amichai> ryman: why not? teach her
<graabein> DaBlade, but i've tried that and i didnt get opengl to work
<holycow> DaBlade, ehe, i disagree but i can't argue with peoples choices
<graabein> DaBlade, some other guys i've talked with said ubuntu's nvidia drivers were okay
<ryman> amichai | she uses MSN and the webcam on MSN
<synd> does Ubuntu have any sort of Apple Rendezvous support?
<ryman> GAIM doesn't have that
<amichai> ryman: get kde and make it look like windows, or even get the XPDE desktop she wont know the difference....maybe.
<amichai> ryman: ok someone give him the link for the new gaim with webcam support
<holycow> graabein, they work perfect, i've yet to have an issue
<amichai> who had it?
<holycow> graabein, i even have some dual headds running
<gwildor> www.google.com has it
<ryman> amichai | webcam support for MSN ?
<oby> hy
<graabein> holycow, well i cant get it to work... had to put back nv in xorg.conf
<oby> hy
<oby> i am paolo from italy
<gwildor> hi
<amichai> ryman: gaim, u know gaim? it works with msn. the new one has webcam support.
<holycow> graabein, ubuntus nvidia drivers are simply nvidias binary drivers, packaged with dpkg, so it doesn't bypass the packaging system, you gain nothing by using the .run from nvidia technically
<oby> i take the distro
<holycow> graabein, what issue are you running into?
<ryman> amichai | I didnt' know that
<amichai> gwildor: :)
<ThomasWinwood> Okay. I got the Actiontec drivers working under ndiswrapper, but I'm getting no wireless connections showing up. What have I forgotten.
<oby> i take the distro for powerpc
<Ironfrost> ryman: the link is http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<ryman> amichai : if it works , I'm going to dump XP
<oby> i take the distro for powerpc
<graabein> holycow, well, x wont start. ive copied xorg.0.var (or something)
<DaBlade> graabein I've had many bad experiences with using packages (as in rpms/debs) when it comes to nVIDIA drivers
<Ironfrost> but the only webcam support is for Yahoo, and it's receive-only
<amichai> ryman: http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/
<DaBlade> sorry, ironfrost... lol
<holycow> what do you mean wont start? what error message do you have in your /var/log/xorg file?
<gwildor> there it is :)
<DaBlade> you can get her to use Yahoo then :P
<amichai> Ironfrost: yeah its still kind of primitive.
<holycow> graabein, it will tell you there what the problem is
<graabein> holycow, lots... i dont know... ill post it on pastebin.com?
<Ironfrost> having said that, though, they say that they will add MSN support when another project releases libraries, and that project has at least something out
<amichai> Ironfrost: but switching back to windows for that?
<holycow> sure
<oby> i take the distro for powerpc but on g3 don't boot why ?
<Ironfrost> amichai - there was something else as well, but that was just as minor
<Ironfrost> a Windows liveCD would be pretty useful about now
<amichai> Ironfrost: what else? secret?
<Ironfrost> amichai - I can't remember
<gwildor> oby, did you hold "c" (i think that's it)
<Ironfrost> something nonsense
<graabein> http://pastebin.com/276740
<amichai> Ironfrost: as long as they add a few bugs and viruses to add the real feel
<gwildor> Ironfrost, my thoughts exactly
<mrk182> ciao qualcuno  italiano???
<holycow> try #ubuntu-it
<amichai> Ironfrost: make her an app ;)
<amichai> Ironfrost: that would be a nice geeky b-day present
<Ironfrost> I have enough trouble installing other people's apps
<Ironfrost> I locked myself out of my main user account yesterday by installing an mp3 player
<amichai> Ironfrost:  i dont get why linux is primitive when it comes to webcams
* amichai wonders what is so hard about getting a webcam to work
<amichai> Ironfrost: lol
<amichai> Ironfrost: how?
<Ironfrost> as far as I know, I don't think there is any standard interface for webcams like there is for most other hardware
<Ironfrost> so they all use the vendor's own one
<Ironfrost> and are all different
<amichai> Ironfrost: yeah but ud think developers would be working hard at it, since its so popular
<Ironfrost> amichai - I installed amaroK, and it had to drag in half of KDE
<amichai> Ironfrost: whoa, thats weird
<Ironfrost> which somehow changed the permissions on a critical file in /home
<graabein> holycow, did you find anything?
<Ironfrost> .ICEauthority, that's the one
<amichai> Ironfrost: how does that make sense?
<Ironfrost> I have absolutely no idea
<mikerobi> synaptic is telling me that ubuntu-desktop depends on python2.4-pgsql: go figure
<Ironfrost> but I asked on here and someone told me that the solution would be to change the permissions on that file
<Ironfrost> and I did, and it worked
<amichai> Ironfrost: is it just me or is amarok a cpu eater?
<holycow> graabein, did you post a link to your pastebin dealy?
<graabein> http://pastebin.com/276740
<holycow> i'm not about to search all of pastebing for it
<holycow> :)
<mikerobi> how do I remove a package without removing dependant packages?
<Ironfrost> I don't know; the thing still wouldn't work even after I fixed the account, so I removed it
<amichai> Ironfrost: thats weird
<Ironfrost> very
<KaiL> mikerobi: you don't want to do that :)
<amichai> i find with kde things crash
<amichai> didnt get that in gnome as much
<mikerobi> KaiL: so your telling my that ubuntu-desktop really does depend on python postgresql drivers
<KaiL> "ubuntu-desktop" is only a metapackage
<KaiL> if that depends on something, you don't want to have installed, remove it too
<holycow> graabein, are you sure thats all you have in your xorg log file?
<holycow> it looks like there should be a lot more
<holycow> especially a crash error message
<holycow> at the end
<mikerobi> KaiL: so removing ubuntu-desktop won't affect anything else?
<KaiL> exactly
<mikerobi> ahh
<graabein> holycow, i rebooted and x didnt start. i waited for a long time and switched console and copied the file
<mikerobi> KaiL: so metapackages are only used for installation?
<Ironfrost> mikerobi - it doesn't actually do anything, it's just a big list of dependencies
<linuxbcn> holas
<KaiL> mikerobi: yes
<graabein> hola
<holycow> KaiL, you can also do apt-get -s remove package name
<ryman> amichai | gaim-vv doesn't support MSN
<linuxbcn> estoy enloceciendo con el modem en Ubuntu..
<holycow> that will 'simulate' what is removed so you can see which packages are affected before proceeding
<linuxbcn> si creo distintas ubuicaciones NO me mantiene los datos
<holycow> graabein, oh
<holycow> graabein, do ou have the console available to you now?
<linuxbcn> y al reiniciar/encender me marca la conexion antes de las X!!
<amichai> ryman: yeah not yet. i can't deny that this isnt a problem in linux :(
<holycow> graabein, if so, do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<holycow> tell me what happens
<Ironfrost> linuxbcn - go to #ubuntu-es
<ThomasWinwood> Okay. I got the Actiontec drivers working under ndiswrapper, but I'm getting no wireless connections showing up. What have I forgotten?
<graabein> holycow, no, i switched back to nv in xorg.conf
<amichai> ryman: they're working on it though, maybe u can help?
<ryman> amichai : haha I wish I can help
<amichai> ryman:u have motivation ;)
<tanek> anyone familiar with win4lin?
<amichai> ryman: dont laugh man. u'll surprise urself with what ur capable of.
<holycow> graabein, do alt/f1, go back to console, kill gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm stop, change nv back to nvidia, do startx, note error, change xorg back to nv and come back in here
<c0ntrol> what gcc comes with ubuntu 5.04 ?
<holycow> there has to be some type of error message at the end about crashing or some such ...
<holycow> oh before you go ...
<holycow> i need yo uto check one thing
<graabein> okay...
<c0ntrol> anybody using ubuntu here?
<KaiL> c0ntrol: lol
<Fackamato> gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)
<c0ntrol> thanks
<holycow> oh wait the native xorg file does not contain any unnecessary modules .. no just try that and let me know what happens
<c0ntrol> :)
<Fackamato> np
<ryman> amichai: I would be surprise if I can help
<linuxbcn> Ironfrost, sorry
<ThomasWinwood> Okay. I got the Actiontec drivers working under ndiswrapper, but I'm getting no wireless connections showing up. What have I forgotten?
<amichai> ryman: thats the attitude :)
<graabein> holycow, thanks man... here goes...
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: too much networks?
<ryman> amichai : I have alot of thing to learn like first programming language
<Ironfrost> linuxbcn - sorry, I was probably a bit rude there
<ryman> and english
<amichai> ryman: so start.
<amichai> ryman: whats ur native language?
<ThomasWinwood> KaiL: Care to explain further?
<trans_err>  mplayer: relocation error: /usr/lib/libavcodec.so.0: undefined symbol: NeAACDecOpen
<ryman> amichai : vietnamese
<jon_> exit
<trans_err> anyone else getting that?
<KaiL> maybe you need to set the essid manually
<amichai> ryman: so start translating apps into vietnamese
<ryman> amichai: which one should I start on ? Python ?
<amichai> ryman: u want to learn python?
<amichai> ryman: so learn python.
<ThomasWinwood> KaiL: command to do that?
<Zerboxx> I'm having a ALSA sound issue, anyone able to lend me a hand?
<ryman> amichai : people recommended that
<Nalioth> l8r folks
<Keito> i have two HDDs, one sized 200GB and another one sized 160GB. i'm wondering how much space i should set up for the system root of those 160GB. would 10-20GB be alright, or is that too little?
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: I guess, you did 'ifconfig wlan0 up"?
<ThomasWinwood> There's no wlan0 to up.
<amichai> ryman: man, only if it motivates u. if u enjoy learning it, that doesn mean smiling like an idiot everytime u read about it, it means u get satisfaction when u apply it, then go for it.
<ThomasWinwood> That's the problem.
<KaiL> it is after that line ;)
<ThomasWinwood> "No such device".
<KaiL> eh, the 'ndiswrapper' kernel module is loaded?
<ThomasWinwood> Yep.
<larsrohdin> i need help installing gaim-vv... i've done tar xzvpf gaim-vv-1.2.0.tar.gz and then cd gaim-vv-1.2.0, and then when i do make it says "no makefile found"... im a bit new to isntalling things from source...
<fraco> #ubuntu-it
<KaiL> hmm
<fraco> ciao ragazzi
<fraco> sono nuovo di ubuntu!
<larsrohdin> i did ./configure too...
<fraco> e avrei bisogno di qualche dritta
<Keito> larsrohdin, did that output errors?
<larsrohdin> ./configure no... only make
<Keito> hmm
<Keito> did you apt-get the basic compilers?
<fraco> e avrei bisogno di qualche dritta!!c' qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare?
<ThomasWinwood> fraco: /join #ubuntu-it
<fraco> thanks!
<ThomasWinwood> np
<Keito> sooo... would anyone like to give me a hint about partition-sizes?
<ThomasWinwood> KaiL: Any idea?
<larsrohdin> Keito, the what?
<graabein> holycow, skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o
<KaiL> I'm just reading the install howto again ;)
<graabein> holycow, no symbols found
<ThomasWinwood> Ah.
<fitheach> Keito, don't partition besides the actual requirement of a swap partition? :)
<holycow> graabein, what instructions did you follow to install the drivers?
<holycow> graabein, just curious if you used the ones on the ubuntu website?
<holycow> graabein, can you post the updated xorg log file to pastebin now?
<Keito> fitheach: hmmmm... well, I thought I'd have the system on a separate partition in case of system hangup and the like
<graabein> holycow, just apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-386 nvidia-glx
<holycow> oh thats not enough
<larsrohdin> Keito, the basic compilers, whats the packages name?
<xena> build-esentials
<fitheach> Keito, okay. I see. I basically think, partitioning is evil cause I experienced it as a restriction all the time.
<graabein> holycow, then i booted and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and nvidia-glx-config enable
<holycow> graabein, go to the ubuntu website, search for isntalling binary drivers nvidia ...
<holycow> uninstall your packages, then reinstall with their instructions
<Keito> fitheach: haha, i see. a friend told me that 40-50GB for the system root is a wiser solution
<ish> using apt, or synaptic can I see what source a package is coming from?
<graabein> holycow, hmmmm... i've already tried that and somehow opengl wouldnt work
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: is the device listed in iwconfig?
<ThomasWinwood> No.
<Keito> i'm not sure, because another friend said 10GB should do o.o
<graabein> holycow, and xmms just gives me segmentation fault
<holycow> graabein, okay post yoru xorg file to pastebin, i want to see if there are any new error messages
<fitheach> Keito, sure it is an option.
<graabein> holycow, http://pastebin.com/276759
<Keito> fitheach, guess i'll have to decide myself then.
<fitheach> Keito, well...
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: you have installed the .inf? (ndiswrapper -i <file>)?
<graabein> holycow, hmmm, thats the one with nv, not nvidia
<ttrout> do you have to do anything special in ubuntu to get tftpd-hpa to work? I setup the file in /etc/default to be enabled, but it doesn't act right when I try starting the service
<Zerboxx> I'm trying to follow instructions on getting ALSA to work with my sndcard, but I just got a "no acceptable C Compiler found" error, what should I do?
<graabein> holycow, didnt "Skipping /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o : No symbols found" tell you anything?
<holycow> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<holycow> no
<fitheach> Keito, basically there are the one partition guys like me. then we have the 100MB /boot and the rest on a parition guys. And then we have the people using seperate partitions for /usr, /home, /var, /boot, etc. pp. Partitioning is almost as much a holy grail then the emacs vs vi discussion. sorry, you have to decide on your own.
<holycow> but the above statement does
<holycow> graabein, sec
<CruX> ubuntu is based on debian ?
<graabein> holycow, yes, but that's with nv, not ubuntu's nvidia...
<graabein> CruX, yep
<gwildor> crux yes
<KaiL> Cred: yes
<KaiL> eh, CruX
<Zerboxx> any help with configuring?
<GarySaved> I have two hard drives.  The first 60G drive is root.  The second has a 1G swap, then the rest for /home
<ttrout> anyone able to help with tftpd-hpa? :)
<ThomasWinwood> KaiL: yes.
<holycow> graabein, wow that is strange ... okay what happens when you try to startx or do /etc/init.d/gdm restart with 'nvidia' variable?  it just hangs? doesn't do anything?
<graabein> holycow, it hangs and flimmers for a while...then i get a console with: i cannot start the x server. likely not set up correctly... and the mentioned: Skipping /usr/X11R6... thing
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: what says ndiswrapper -l?
<ish> Where can I get a list of the hoary apt repositories (more or less a default sources.list file).
<Zerboxx> It appears that ALSA 1.0.8 doesn't support my soundcard, is it possible to work around it?
<Burgundavia> ish, you already have a default list on your machine
<Burgundavia> ish, the only thing you need to add is the nerim.net marilliat repo
<ish> Burgundavia: say I fudged it up...
<KaiL> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<KaiL> full hoary :)
<holycow> graabein, i'm running short on time and ideas right now .. i'm sorry
<ish> and security? updates? etc..
<KaiL> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-security main restricted universe
<KaiL> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary-updates main restricted universe
<holycow> graabein, i don't get the sense that anything is particularly going wrong beyond a config/setup issue i just cant locate it right now
<holycow> i'll try to help when i come back
<ish> I just want to copy in a default one..
<ish> And what is the difference between security and updates.. COuldn't find that in the docs
<graabein> holycow, okay thanks... catch you some other time maybe!
<Burgundavia> ish, that is being hashed out right now
<buckinbuck> I am having trouble getting the Exchange Connector in Evolution to work since the upgrade to hoary.  Can someone please tell me the correct format of the OWA Url field?
<ztonzy> repositres are slow ?
<ThomasWinwood> KaiL: ndiswrapper -l says the driver is present.
<KaiL> and the device?
<ThomasWinwood> Eh?
<KaiL> normally it should tell you also that the device is present there
<ThomasWinwood> Nope, just "driver present".
<KaiL> is the wlan a pcmcia card?
<ThomasWinwood> No.
<ThomasWinwood> USB.
<KaiL> try reconnecting..
<ThomasWinwood> Unplugged and reconnected...
<SidOut> hi
<ThomasWinwood> Nada.
<_linux_newb> check dmesg for any output
<SidOut> someone use ububtu on ppc?
<ThomasWinwood> dmesg reports USB device connected.
<_linux_newb> i have never used a usb wireless device
<_linux_newb> have you searched google for help?
<ThomasWinwood> Yes. Nothing too helpful.
<_linux_newb> have you looked on linux compatable?
<ThomasWinwood> Link?
<ThomasWinwood> The ndiswrapper page says that it should work.
<_linux_newb> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/
<_linux_newb> hmm
<ThomasWinwood> Linux Compatible lists only an external modem by Actiontec.
<Levander>  I've read about some Industrial-Charcoal theme that's supposed to be on art.gnome.org, but can't find it.  Anybody know where I can get it?
<randabis> check gnome-look.org
<_linux_newb> ThomasWinwood, i wish i could be of more assistance, but i will keep and eye out
<ThomasWinwood> k
<phenotype_> anyone know where i can get an xmms installer
<tanek> rpmseek.com
<Levander> randabis: just did a search for "charcoal" on that site.  Nothing.
<randabis> fwiw, the chipset name may be more useful than the brand name for wireless cards
<k31th> yo
<phenotype_> tanek, that for me?
<randabis> phenotype_: why not just use apt/synaptic?
<tanek> yeah
<Justin> phenotype_: wtf is an xmms installer?
<phenotype_> thx
<ThomasWinwood> randabis: It's a Prism one.
<tanek> how do i start win4lin? :$
<randabis> ThomasWinwood: the ubuntu wiki has some entries that may help
<ThomasWinwood> As I say it's listed on ndiswrapper's page as working.
<phenotype_> do you prefer a xmms package justin?
<randabis> prism 2 chipsets have native linux support iirc
<ThomasWinwood> All the wiki entries I've seen assume the wireless entry has just appeared automagically.
<k31th> Is hoary stable and released ?
<randabis> k31th: yes, and yes
<k31th> nice
<k31th> thanks
<Choubaka> Apt-get update gives me this: "W: GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D" However, debian-keyring is installed, and I have apt-key add:ed debian-role-keys.gpg; Seems like the key I need isn't in there, and I don't know where else it could be. Suggestions?
<shad0w1e> does anyone here know if it is possible to "clean install" kde, while maintaining the rest of my linux configuration?
<Choubaka> shad0w1e: why do you wish that?
<kkathman> shad0w1e: yes, install hoary first, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<randabis> heh
<k31th> gonna build my sister a pc tonight, gonna put hoary on it...
<dazzed>  /quit
<tanek> is there an unstable release going on? :D
<randabis> is she comfortahle with linux k31th?
<randabis> tanek: not currently. There's testing (breezy) though
<shad0w1e> my KDE is totally mashed. konqueror crashes like every two seconds
<k31th> randabis: she will be :)
<shad0w1e> I "HAD" kubuntu-desktop
<shad0w1e> now it turned into plain KDE
<k31th> not hard she needs a browser and amsn or gaim
<shad0w1e> like when I click the K button, on the side it says KDE 3.4 -- not kubuntu-desktop, even though kubuntu-desktop is installed
<shad0w1e> so Id like to totally get rid of kde and all its personalisations if i could, then reinstall it. is that posible?
<ThomasWinwood> I'm positive it's a setting in a file I've forgotten to add.
<oby> ciao
<randabis> shad0w1e: you'd need to locate all the kde packages, --purge remove them, and then reinstall them
<shad0w1e> so is there any way to delete kde in such a way that all of its personalisations and settings and memory of it ever being there.... will be GONE?
<HiddenWolf> I've got ubuntu as my default OS on /dev/sda, and just hung in a hdd with winxp on /dev/hda, how do edit grub so I can boot to it?
<shad0w1e> randabis: any easy way of doing that?
<randabis> shad0w1e: deborphan and/or debfoster could help
<_linux_newb> HiddenWolf, what?
<Choubaka> randabis: why should he reinstall them?
<shad0w1e> randabis: thanks
<Choubaka> the packages aren't broken.
<Choubaka> :|
<chimaera> hi, i have problems some buttons and the scrollwheel of  my logitech bluetooth MX 900 working. i tried to edit xorg.conf accorfingly, but to no avail.
<ThomasWinwood> Okay, for shits and giggles I'm going to see if rebooting helps.
<randabis> Choubaka: because that's what he said he wanted to do
<_linux_newb> hello mainer
<dave> help!! I can't get my standalone network printer setup in ubuntu. What should I do?
<HiddenWolf> linux_newb, I've just added a secondary disk, installed windows on it, and I'd like to know how to set up grub so it'll detect windows, and allow me to boot into it
<mainer> hey,newb
<dave> I can't seem to figure out what url is needed in the printer admin
<chimaera> HiddenWolf: man grub and man grub.conf, IIRC, there's an example.
<randabis> HiddenWolf: ubuntuguide.org may be of some assistance
<dave> I'm entering the ip address of the printer as well as the queue name in the form of ipp://192.168.0.25/print. What am I doing wrong
<da_didi> i have a short question: I just installed ubunto and i am used to use debian unstable :) Are there many/all packages diffrent from the normal debian paket servers?
<takato> joder
<takato> tampoco me funciona el doom3
<takato> vamos, no se ni coo tenia esperanzas de que me funcionase...
<k31th> ubuntu
<takato> joder, no me funciona nada de nada
<takato> vaya mierda
<HiddenWolf> randabis, I've added the example from the menu.lst to my list, but it won't boot into it. I was assuming that since /dev/sda is hd0,0, /dev/hda/ would be hd0.0
<HiddenWolf> 1,0, sorruy
<HiddenWolf> -u
<buckinbuck>  I am having trouble getting the Exchange Connector in Evolution to work since the upgrade to hoary.  Can someone please tell me the correct format of the OWA Url field?  OWA works in my browser, and I can use IMAP, but I was using the connector prior to upgrade flawlessly.
<randabis> hda1 should = 0,0
<randabis> hd0,0
<HiddenWolf> randabis, that's what the line that just booted me into ubuntu says too. :)
<HiddenWolf> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-k7
<HiddenWolf> root		(hd0,0)
<randabis> hmm
<bluefoxicy> http://live.gnome.org/MemoryReduction_2fJohnEduardoEmail  :)
<randabis> well the fact that you are using sata probably changes things
<randabis> I haven't had a setup with both before so I'm not sure
<HiddenWolf> I'll keep messing.
<HiddenWolf> I'll try hd0,0
<HiddenWolf> thanks
<randabis> don't forget chainloader, savedefault, etc
<Zym0tiC> he people, is there somebody who can help me with tv-out?
<WeirdAl> Hello!
<Zym0tiC> i can see my desktop on my tv, but when i play a dvd i only see a black box in totem, i know that in windows you have to change you're primaire device but can't get that fixed in ubuntu
<randabis> hi
<randabis> Zym0tiC: do you have libdvdcss2?
<WeirdAl> OK so I've installed php4 and php4-mysql and requisites but it's not recognising mysql_connect() and other functions. The obvious solution is that I need to restart the PHP server but I don't know how. So my question is how?
<WeirdAl> :-)
<randabis> possibly a script in /etc/init.d
<k31th> the question is always how..
<randabis> maybe something like /etc/init.d/php restart
<WeirdAl> question is usually why!
<Zym0tiC> randabis, jup i have installed that, i can see the movie on my monitor but not on my tv
<randabis> ah
<zxc> why does firefox keep fuggin exiting for no reason >_<
<claint> was it "update-rc.d -f alsa remove" to remove alsa from init.d scripts?
<Seveas> zxc, run it from a terminal and see what the error is
<zxc> seveas, how do I do that?
<Zym0tiC> in windows i have to switch my primaire device to tv, i have a ati 9200 se vga card
<Seveas> claint, yes, but it will be restored when alsa is upgraded
<randabis> zxe type firefox in a terminal
<Seveas> zxc, open a terminal and type in 'firefox' (without the '')
<randabis> maybe mozills-firefox
<claint> Seveas: hmm. ok.
<WeirdAl> There's nothing PHP-related in init.d
<WeirdAl> There's apache2 and mysql but no php
<Seveas> there shouldn't be
<Seveas> php is an apache module on ubuntu
<WeirdAl> ah
<Seveas> no separate service (it cannot be that even)
<WeirdAl> So I restart apache
<WeirdAl> Success!
<WeirdAl> Seveas wins the internet.
<Seveas> lol
* Seveas wants the refrigerator
<Seveas> :)
<WeirdAl> :-)
<Dmost_rglAr> alguien habla espaol
<Seveas> Dmost_rglAr, #ubuntu-es por favor
<Dmost_rglAr> alguien habla espaol
<takato> yo
<WeirdAl> low fat is a flavour?
<zxc> Error in Firefox:
<phenotype_> flavor
<zxc> perminder@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<zxc> LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/realplayer/mozilla/nphelix.so [/opt/realplayer/mozilla/nphelix.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory] 
<zxc> NP_Initialize
<zxc> New
<zxc> SetWindow
<zxc> Segmentation fault
<Dmost_rglAr> takato de donde sos?
<WeirdAl> Dmost_rglAr, va en #ubuntu-es por espanol.
<phenotype_> zxc are you trying to run realplayer
<Dmost_rglAr> ok thanks
<Seveas> zxc, so it's a realplayer issue
<kaoD> zxc maybe reinstalling realplayer
<phenotype_> do you have realplayer codecs installed?
<kaoD> did you move the plugin to the firefox's plugins directory ?
<kaoD> it must stay at realplayer's dir
<larsrohdin> ok, now i've installed gaim-vv... my first source installation, tell me im the best!... but a get the error "Missing protocol plugin" when i try to login, i know it has to do with msn but how do i get that plugin?
<Seveas> larsrohdin, did you ./configure it in?
<phenotype_> you're the best
<Seveas> i believe you need to specify which protocols to compile when configuring
<larsrohdin> Seveas, yeah
<Seveas> hmm, then i don't know, sorry :)
<larsrohdin> i can't select my protocol, like in the old gaim...
<zxc> Seveas, I don't think it's a realplayer issue, as that's when it first opens up and it's always been like that. I think it's the segmentation thing as firefox shows no error just closes by itself
<zxc> the realplayer error is just on open
<shad0w1e> anyone experienced with setting up dual display? I have the dual display working, but when I maximize a window, it maximizes across both, --- not what I want
<Seveas> zxc lol :)
<Seveas> that the pugin is missing causes the segfault i think
<zxc> seveas, ah k, any ideas how I can install realplayer sucessfully x_x
<Seveas> zxc, no idea at all, i don't use it (or have ever)
<zxc> Seveas, damn BBC, why couldn't they use something better other then real >_<
<zxc> I'll try and find how to reinstall
<Seveas> good luck!
<zxc> I'll need it :P
<TheAlchemist> re
<Seveas> mi fa sol la si
<TheAlchemist> gh
<Seveas> ijklm
<TheAlchemist> un musicista
<Seveas> not really :)
<TheAlchemist> ah, ok
<TheAlchemist> :)
<Seveas> I just like the sound of music :)
<d0n_muDdaH> hi
<Seveas> guten tag
<TheAlchemist> see you
<TheAlchemist> :*
<d0n_muDdaH> yea deutsche
<Seveas> nah, man spricht englisch hier :)
<d0n_muDdaH> damn :P
<d0n_muDdaH> who cares ;)
<Seveas> :)
<amichai> anyone here switched to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<d0n_muDdaH> kannst du mir sagen warum  "sudo apt-get install language-support-de" net funzt?
<mario> Include ubuntu any app to setup grub?
<Seveas> mario, you can easily set it up with a simple editor
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, no idea
<Seveas> maybe if you say what the error is :)
<amichai> d0n_muDdaH: sudo apt-cache search language-support
<amichai> Seveas: eine buchstabbe kann flasch sein
<d0n_muDdaH> thomas@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install language-support-de
<d0n_muDdaH> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<d0n_muDdaH> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<d0n_muDdaH> Paket language-support-de ist nicht verfgbar, wird aber von einem anderen
<d0n_muDdaH> Paket referenziert. Das kann heien, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es veraltet
<d0n_muDdaH> ist oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfgbar ist.
<d0n_muDdaH> E: Paket language-support-de hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Seveas> amichai, i am not native german, sorry :)
<amichai> Seveas: sorry that was not for u
<amichai> Seveas: lol
<A-L-P-H-A> anyone in here fimiliar with setting up xmodmap?
<mario> Seveas, yes, I know, but a end user an text editor can produce a shock! :>
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, are you on hoary?
<amichai> d0n_muDdaH: has du die xtra repositaries?
<shad0w1e> anyone know how to switch my default window manager to enlightenment?
<d0n_muDdaH> was fr dinger?
<Seveas> amichai, nicht benotigt
<Seveas> amicha, l-s-de ist in main
<randabis> shad0w1e: you'd have to edit the preferences of your display manager
<amichai> Seveas: ok i'll leave it up to, i thought he was chatting german and no one was getting him
<d0n_muDdaH> oh man
<shad0w1e> randabis: how?
<shad0w1e> I'm using KDM
<d0n_muDdaH> sudo apt-cache search language-support <- macht er auch findet aber keine updates
<randabis> kde control center I believe
<d0n_muDdaH> verdammt
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, try apt-get update
<d0n_muDdaH> vergesst den letzten post thx
<amichai> d0n_muDdaH: ubuntu ist nicht auf deutsch jetzt?
<d0n_muDdaH> teilw.
<d0n_muDdaH> firefox zb nicht
<randabis> hmm, maybe not
<d0n_muDdaH> und andere kleinere sachen
<Seveas> amichai, l-s-de isn;t needed for that
<amichai> d0n_muDdaH: firefox musst du auf deutsch installieren
<Seveas> indeed, for firefox it is
<amichai> Seveas: is he having a german issue or a firefox german issue?
<shad0w1e> im in there... do you maybe remember anything more specific?
<Seveas> amichai, he wants to install language-support-de...
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, have you tried apt-get update?
<amichai> Seveas: ah ok
<d0n_muDdaH> jep
<travisnux> what is the comman to restart server-x ??
<d0n_muDdaH> nottn updated
<travisnux> please
<shad0w1e> transinux: just press control+alt+<-
<dr_willis> travisnux,  you mean 'startx' ?
<Seveas> trans_err, ctrl-alt-backspace :)
<d0n_muDdaH> seveas
<Seveas> travisnux, i meant*
<d0n_muDdaH> check ma http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/installation:sprache
<d0n_muDdaH> so hab ich das versucht
<d0n_muDdaH> aber der machz net
<d0n_muDdaH> der spack
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, in a terminl type cat /etc/issue and paste the results here
<amichai> can anyone tell me how they got limewire to work now without having to add the script that tells it where to find the java?
<d0n_muDdaH> hlst mich shco fr bld oder :D
<d0n_muDdaH> thomas@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
<d0n_muDdaH> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<d0n_muDdaH> seitdem ich das ding hab nur probs
<d0n_muDdaH> NUR PROBS
<zicobit> hello
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, strange, works fine here
<zicobit> anyone's can install swscanner in ubuntu?
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, have you altered your sources.list?
<d0n_muDdaH> altered?
<Seveas> edited
<Seveas> added universe or backports or something
<d0n_muDdaH> net das ich wsste
<Seveas> hmm
<d0n_muDdaH> poste mal den beehl den du verwendest
<d0n_muDdaH> hargenau
<d0n_muDdaH> *befehl
<Seveas> apt-get update
<Seveas> sudo apt-get update
<UnreA|L> X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your ins                                                                           tallation and add the correct paths!
<UnreA|L> Where is X path ?
<Seveas> UnreA|L, you need some packages :)
<chillywilly> you need X -dev package
<Seveas> what are you trying to install?
<UnreA|L> Kbear im trying install
<UnreA|L> ;)
<UnreA|L> how i can get X -dev package
<Seveas> isn't it available as deb?
<Seveas> xlibs-dev
<t3rror> anyone here use tightVNC?
<Seveas> and probably you need more devlibs :)
<UnreA|L> with apt ?
<randabis> lol george bush is funny
<Seveas> UnreA|L, yes
<randabis> OMG USE HIGH EFFICIENCY LIGHT BULBZ LOLZ
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<UnreA|L> apt-get instal ....
<thundrcleeze> funny in a scary way?
<UnreA|L> i dont know who write ?
<randabis> lolz use hybrid cars u save moneyz lol!!!11oneoneone
<UnreA|L> apt-get install X-dev
<UnreA|L> ?
<UnreA|L> ;/
<Seveas> sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<Seveas> in a terminal :)
<randabis> he's probably never even heard of propane powered engines
<d0n_muDdaH> seveas ich wil ja net updaten sondern das deutsche language support installen
<UnreA|L> thanks
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, apt-get update updated nur die listen von softwarepakete die du downloaden kannst
<dr_willis> ive seen propane and CNG powered engines. on tractors.
<thundrcleeze> I'm all for alternative energy, as long as it's responsible - not the nucular power crap he's pushing now.
<Seveas> (and sorry for my bad german)
<dr_willis> heck i saw an old tractor powered by Paraffin. (candle wax)
<Beano> Hi
<UnreA|L> whats best ftp client for ubuntu you use ?
<Seveas> UnreA|L, built in ftp support for nautilus or else gftp
<Seveas> i like the former though :)
<dr_willis> 'mc' can do ftp also.
<Beano> I just use the command line :)
<UnreA|L> if i want to download mc with apt-get
<Seveas> nautiluscan also do ssh, webdav and smb
<Seveas> mc is nice :)
<UnreA|L> what i must edit in source.list ?
<Seveas> UnreA|L, nothing
<Beano> should be in the basic repositories i think
<Beano> i dunno :)
<Seveas> just type "sudo apt-get install mc" in a terminal
<UnreA|L> i cant download mc with apt-get
<Seveas> UnreA|L, sorry, you need to have universe enabled
<UnreA|L> mc package cannot be found..
<Beano> has anyone here got streamtuner/stremripper installed on hoary
<Linforcer> hey how do is et which port the remote desktop uses?
<shad0w1e> hi, does anyone here know how I would be able to switch my default window manager to enlightenment?
<Seveas> UnreA|L, see the ubuntuguide.org on how to add repositories
<Beano> UnreA|L, enable your universe repositiory and try it
<Beano> or osmething
<randabis> I have Kstreamripper working
<Seveas> Linforcer, windows remote desktop?
<Linforcer> >.>
<Seveas> that's 3389
<UnreA|L> in source.list i must remove # symbol ? true ?
<Beano> randabis, basically ... i just apt-get'd streamtuner/ripper
<Linforcer> Seveas, no, I in #ubuntu
<Linforcer> Seveas so I mean the ubuntu one
<d0n_muDdaH> Seveas ur german good, but i think that soenst help me in here, ill try my luck with another way :(
<Beano> UnreA|L, yeah that uncomments the line ... find the universe repository and take away the # from the two lines
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, i think your package lists aren't up to date
<Seveas> so you cannot find it
<UnreA|L> Okey ;)
<Seveas> that's why i suggest updating the lists
<Beano> :-) im a bit of a linux noob ... but im learning anyway
<Seveas> Linforcer, there are several ways to do that, what kind of remote desktop do you use?
<Linforcer> Seveas the one that I get to by default in > System > Preferences > remote desktop
<Beano> I looked on the ubuntu wiki about getting streamripper working ... but theres no entry for it in the applications once its installed
<Seveas> Linforcer, yes, and what do you connect to?
<Beano> so i cant edit the options
<Linforcer> Seveas the one that comes with ubuntu by default
<Seveas> Linforcer, the port depends on the server, clients use random ports :)
<Linforcer> Seveas: Erm... I mean the server.
<Linforcer> Seveas: I'm serving
<Seveas> ah ok that's vnc
<Seveas> one sec
<Beano> randabis: so do you have any idea how i can get streamripper/tuner working from the command line?
<hefner_> I just installed Ubuntu. The meta modifier key does not appear to work in xterm. How do I fix it?   :)
<randabis> Bean typically it's just "streamripper http://url
* dr_willis wonders what the meta modifier key is. :P
<nakata> agreed
<randabis> I'm sure there's a man page for it
<randabis> try man streamripper
<UnreA|L> WARNING: libjpeg not found. disable JPEG support.
<UnreA|L> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<UnreA|L> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<thundrcleeze> Is it possible to listen to a stream in terminal (in tty2 or something)?
<Beano> randabis, yeah but i need to set up where it rips to etc
<drcode> HI all
<UnreA|L> help me ;)
<Seveas> Linforcer, 5900
<Seveas> Linforcer, you can find out with netstat -l
<drcode> I Use xfcde and my resulstion change 640x480 why?
<Linforcer> Seveas, it uses 5900 by default?
<Beano> no - you just start a relay server using the terminal - and connect to it through winamp or whatever using the IP and port of the machine
<Seveas> Linforcer, yes
<nakata> euh... is it sane to change a debian apt source line to a ubuntu repository, and do update/dist-upgrade
<Linforcer> Seveas, and it like ftp uses 21, it cant be changed?
<Seveas> Linforcer, and i don't know whether you can configure it at all
<nakata> or will i munge my dependencies?
<thundrcleeze> Beano, was that response to me?
<Linforcer> meh Seveas, I l ask my dad then
<tritium> UnreA|L, apt-cache search libjpeg, and look for the "-dev" package.  You'll need to install it.
<nakata> abec 3
<UnreA|L> i -dev will install ;)
<UnreA|L> libjpeg-progs - Programs for manipulating JPEG files
<UnreA|L> libjpeg62 - The Independent JPEG Group's JPEG runtime library
<UnreA|L> libjpeg62-dev - Development files for the IJG JPEG library
<randabis> thundrcleeze: I'm sure there's probably a command line app for listening to streams in a commandline. Probably something similar to mpg321...I'd check universe
<UnreA|L> how i can download this libs ?
<Zerboxx> Is anyone able to give me a hand with Grip & Lame?
<Seveas> UnreA|L, with apt-get :)
<tritium> UnreA|L, sudo apt-get install libjpeg62-dev
<Beano> apt-get update?
<thundrcleeze> randabis, don't know of anything offhand?
<Beano> lol
<Beano> when you apt-get a package where exactly does it install it?
<randabis> thundrcleeze: unfortunately no. I don't do much listening to internet streams anymore. I have a lot of music already
<Seveas> Beano, in the place specified in the package
<randabis> Beano: depends on the package
<thundrcleeze> randabis, okay, thanks
<Beano> that makes sense :P i shall check
<randabis> the command for it will usually be in /usr/bin
<Seveas> usually binaries in /usr/bin, linraries in /usr/lib and configuration in /etc
<UnreA|L> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<UnreA|L> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<tritium> Beano, dpkg -L <packagename> shows you the file locations for the files in that package
<Seveas> Beano, dpkg -l packagename will tell you exatly what it installed and where
<UnreA|L> some liitle error ;/
<nakata> Unfrgiven: #kubuntu
<Zerboxx> I have installed grip and lame, but for some reason grip says the encoder executable is wrong
<nakata> UnreA|L: *
<randabis> some packages put stuff in /usr/local/bin or /usr/games or /usr/local/games though
<nakata> see topic there.
<tritium> Seveas, capital "L"
<randabis> just depends on the package
<drcode> why I Cant get 640x480 in xfcde?
<drcode> it worked in the morning ?] 
<Seveas> UnreA|L, sudo apt-get install libqt3-dev libqt3-headers
<Seveas> tritium, yeah typo...
<Beano> ah i dunno :( it doesnt say in the package information
<Seveas> randabis, no, packages NEVER install in /usr/local
<Seveas> that's why /usr/local is the place to install your own stuff :)
<Brooklyn_> Hi
<Brooklyn_> newbie question
<Beano> might just download a tar.gz of streamripper and install it
<Brooklyn_> is it nesessary to compile every single program in ububtu like in gentoo
<Beano> its probably gonna be easier if im honest
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, fortunately not :)
<Brooklyn_> I want to install maya
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, you only have to compile stuff that isn't in the repositories (and there's a LOT in the repositories, so compiling won't be so usual)
<Brooklyn_> after you alien the packages, what is the process and how long does it take
<Cine> has anybody else had trouble with the quicktime plugin' for mozilla?
<Seveas> Broncho, dpkg -i filename.deb
<Nico_1981> Has anyone successfully installed Sunbird on Hoary ? I get "./run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  9165 Segmentation fault "$prog" ${1+"$@"}"
<Zerboxx> Anyone able to help with Grip and Lame?
<Seveas> takes in the order of seconds to minutes, depending on the size of the package
<randabis> Seveas: I may be mistaken, but I thought I had a package that did that before...I don't think it was ubuntu though
<Seveas> randabis, than it is broken
<randabis> I agree
<Seveas> packages are not allowed to install in /usr/local
<Seveas> so official ubuntu packages will not do that
<randabis> Yeah
<Seveas> maybe broken backport crap
<randabis> It wasn't an official package...I know that much
<randabis> I removed it after I saw where it was installing
<randabis> I knew that packages aren't supposed to install there hehe
<Brooklyn_> I was going to nstall gentoo becuae I found thishttp://gentoo-portage.com/media-gfx/maya
<Brooklyn_> but then I found out I would still hav to compile it
<nakata> hehe
<tarzeau> can ubuntu have software packaged for them that debian doesn't have?
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, the alien'ed rpm of maya will work on Ubuntu
<Cine> eventhough I've installed mozilla-plugin-vlc which according to the description will play MOV files... all I get when I go to the quicktime trailers page is a black box that says (no picture)
<Seveas> tarzeau, yes, and there are quite a few :)
<Cine> any suggestions?
<tarzeau> Seveas: are you a ubuntu developer?
<Seveas> tarzeau, no
<Seveas> Cine, do you get sound?
<tarzeau> Seveas: can anyone get software into ubuntu?
<Cine> nope
<randabis> gentoo is for ricers anyway :p
<Cine> don't get anything
<Seveas> tarzeau, anyone can suggest packages to be added to the universe
<Brooklyn_> Seveas: is there any particular reason why you would recommend ubuntu over straight debain
<tarzeau> Seveas: i don't want to suggest packages. i want to make them myself!
<Seveas> Cine, maybe you need to set the sound output device in some configuration
<Cine> although it doesn't say I need the plugin anymore..
<tarzeau> Seveas: don't invent questions, is mine not precisely formulated?
<randabis> tarzeau: go for it! making debs isn't that hard
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, 6 month release cycle, 18 months security support, it Just Works, great community etc...
<tarzeau> randabis: yes ok i have one. and then?
<Cine> well the sound works fine on the rest of my system...
<randabis> tarzeau: you'd be better off talking to someone in #ubuntu-devel about getting it put into universe
<Seveas> tarzeau, not anyone can get software into the repositories, but you can suggest for software to be added
<Seveas> better answer?
<tarzeau> Seveas: yes thanks, i will try
<Seveas> randabis, no, that's for #ubuntu-motu
<randabis> Seveas: yeah, sorry
<randabis> I typed the wrong channel out :p
<Seveas> :)
<Zerboxx> how do I go about something I got through apt-get?
<Brooklyn_> uhg, i read so much of the gentoo handbook, now I got to start again ith ubuntus
<Zerboxx> *removing something
<Brooklyn_> I dont even know if they have one
<Seveas> Zerboxx, describe "go about'
<Seveas> ah ok :)
<Seveas> apt-get remove packagename
<Seveas> and if you never want to see it again:
<Seveas> apt-get remove --purge packagename
<randabis> Brooklyn_: heh installing ubuntu is cakewalk compared to gentoo
<Zerboxx> ok thanks, this lame thing is bugging me, going to try to re-get it
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, ubuntu is much easier to install
<Zerboxx> Seveas: What do you mean never see it again?
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, pop in the cd answer a few simple questions (name, login, password like ) and wait a little while
<randabis> the --purge option removes the configuration files associated with the package
<d0n_muDdaH> Sevas seems to be the importened man here :D
<Seveas> and done :)
<shad0w1e> anyone experienced with using xinerama? My dual display is set up but my windows maximize across both screens and my dialogs pop up halfway on each screen...
<Seveas> Zerboxx, apt-get remove will leave the configuration files on your system
<Brooklyn_> oh, kindergaden stuff :)
<Seveas> apt-get remove --purge will remove all configuration files too
<Beano> ok ... so ive just unzipped my streamripper tar.. using the old tar -zxvf ... how do i install it? </noob> :(
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, yeah, suitable for real newbies :)
<randabis> Beano: uh, why didn't you just use apt/synaptic?
<Brooklyn_> so I dont have to decide between 3 packages like with gentoo
<Seveas> Beano, read the file named INSTALL
<Seveas> Brooklyn_, nope :)
<shad0w1e> SCREW gentoo
<randabis> there's a streamripper package in universe
<Seveas> you get a very decent default install
<Seveas> including openoffice, firefox, evolution
<Beano> randabis, i tried that ... but it doesnt appear in the applications .. so i can configure it
<Seveas> and including security by default :)
<Seveas> Beano, not all applications (especially universe ones) will appear in the menu
<randabis> Beano: installing it from source isn't going to make it appear in applications either
<Seveas> indeed
<tommi^> Hi. Bug 7158 is really a weird one. In short: numpad acts as a mouse. Before coming here, I created another account to my system to try out if the problem continues. I've also imported some files from my previous installation so I thought it could've interfed with the Gnome somehow. So, I login with freshly created account, set the same keyboard type and layout and try it out. Result: works fine. Now I go back to my first account and out of habit
<tommi^> use numpad numbers. To my suprise, they work now. What is going on?
<Seveas> that for sure will not show up
<Cine> anyone got any other suggestions on the quicktime MOV front?
<randabis> streamripper is strictly a command-line application
<thundrcleeze> Can someone help me with a problem with x not starting?
<larsrohdin> its not nessecery to have a anti-virus program on linux, is it?
<nakata> Tomcat_: that's 'mouse emulation'
<randabis> there is no true configuration for streamripper...You just enter options for it
<nakata> tommi^: ^-*
<Seveas> larsrohdin, not yet :)
<larsrohdin> Seveas, thats what i thought... not even if i use the internet alot and download alot? whatabout spyware?
<tritium> thundrcleeze, what's happening?
<randabis> Beano: if you want a graphical stream ripping utility, try Kstreamripper, a frontend to streamripper
<Seveas> larsrohdin, spyware is written for windows :)
<Seveas> so non-effective on linux
<Seveas> it won't even TRY to install
<randabis> larsrohdin: there is little risk of spyware/malware/viruses in the linux world
<Zerboxx> How can I find where a package was installed to? (ie I want to know the full command for Lame rather than just "Lame")
<larsrohdin> Seveas, ok
<tommi^> nakata, yeah, sorry I didn't know the term. That's what it is but why? I didn't active it but when I do enable mouse keys, I get little bit different mouse movement. So it can't be the same thing.
<Jimmothy> can someone tell me some fonts i can get with apt-get?
<Seveas> Zerboxx, dpkg -L packagename
<Seveas> Jimmothy, msttcorefonts from marillat
<randabis> I'll be back
<tommi^> nakata, well actually it might but I don't believe it is.
<[kabuto] > how do I restart all wine process?
<Seveas> just search for fonts in synaptic / apt-cache for more :)
<larsrohdin> randabis, ok thanks alot
<|iggy|> hi does anybody have an ati rage with 3d working under hoary ?
<ells> tritium: mike how was your trip
<mikerobi> has anyone had troubles with mod_rewrite?
<Seveas> mikerobi, lot's, but only due to my incompetence ;)
<tritium> ells, Hey Steve - good to see you again.  I've been looking for you.  Haven't seen you in a while.  It was outstanding.  U2 rocked!
<thundrcleeze> tritium: The basic error is "No screens found", above that it says Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 7.1.0, but this X module is version 1.0.7174.  Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have thes ame driver version.
<ells> tritium: I am sure.
<Zerboxx> Seveas: Thanks! I couldn't get grip to recognise lame for some reason, I pointed it to the full path instead of just "lame" and it works like a charm.  Thanks!!
<Seveas> thundrcleeze, manually installed nvidia driver?
<mikerobi> Seveas: did you ever sort it out?
<Seveas> Zerboxx, you're welcome :)
<Seveas> mikerobi, sure :)
<Seveas> by reading docs on apache.org
<larsrohdin> hey, i have a old computer: 233mhz and 64 mb memory... i tried to install linux on it... Gentoo, slackware, ubuntu and fedora... none of them worked, there was alway some problems... but then i tried win xp, and it worked directly=)
<Seveas> mikerobi, what
<Seveas> ...is the problem
<larsrohdin> weird isn't it?
<thundrcleeze> "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initilze the NVIDIA kernel module!" Then there's an abort message and "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usuable configuration."
<tritium> thundrcleeze, are you using nvidia driver from ubuntu, or downloaded off of nvidia web site?
<Seveas>  /ignore larsrohdin
<Seveas> ;)
<larsrohdin> =(
<thundrcleeze> tritium, I don't remember, I think I did it with the web site.
<Cine> I'm still having some trouble with my quicktime plugin if anyone has any suggestions
<larsrohdin> i'm bored=)
<Seveas> thundrcleeze, then remove it :)
<mikerobi> Seveas:  anytime a url is rewritten ex: "http://localhost/zz/zdsasf" , i just get a page "You don't have permission to access /zz/zdsasf on this server.", I'm using the same rule from my fedora box
<larsrohdin> ok bye
<Seveas> thundrcleeze, and apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<tritium> thundrcleeze, you need the nvidia kernel module provided by the linux-restricted-modules with the same version number as your kernel
<thundrcleeze> It was working previously after I upgraded to hoary.
<Seveas> mikerobi, might simply be a permission error
<Seveas> Seveas, all folders in the path to that file must be listable by the webserver (+x)
<Seveas> and the file itself must be readable
<mikerobi> Seveas: I understand that
<tritium> thundrcleeze, it's really preferrable to use the ubuntu packages
<Seveas> mikerobi, the apache error logs give more information about the exact error, check these
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one know if securecleint work in linux ?
<tommi^> nakata, what I'm wondering is how did the other user account effect on the system. Somehow it has have changed some global setting, variable or something. There must be a bug somewhere.
<blueyed> Anyone here able to understand/debug a systrace for firefox per PM? It suddenly hangs about 30 seconds after startup with futex() calls.. I'm on amd64 breezy, and it just started (no updates today).
<Seveas> drcode, secure client for what?
<thundrcleeze> I just tried an updating apt, but it's giving me a bunch of resolving problems.
<drcode> for checkpoint
<mikerobi> Seveas: aparantly i dont have proxy enabled
<drcode> I Want to connect my work
<thundrcleeze> so it looks like the network connection for the computer is down.
<zxc> is there any alternative to realplayer for playing bbc streams?
<Seveas> blueyed, can you paste the strace on a pastebin (not guaranteed i can help)
<thundrcleeze> fortunately, realplayer in linux is much better than the bloated crap that it is in windows.
<Amaranth> Hey, RealPlayer 10 for Windows isn't bad.
<Amaranth> I wish they wouldn't embed mshtml in it though.
<Bazzi> realPlayer for win isnt bad?
<Bazzi> spyware laden bollox crap
<zxc> not if you download the bbc version bazzi :)
<thundrcleeze> Seveas - Any way to do this without having a net connection, or to fix the drivers that are already in place?
<zxc> I was asking as mine isn't working properly
<bodaciousb> does anyone know where wine sets up its fake windows drive by default?
<Amaranth> Bazzi: 10 isn't.
<Seveas> thundrcleeze, no idea, I use ati :)
<Bazzi> 10 is just as bad as the others, I want directshow =(
<mikerobi> bodaciousb:  .wine/somethign
<bodaciousb> mikerobi: ill do a search
<thundrcleeze> Anyone use nvidia that can help me?
<Amaranth> Bazzi: Have you used 10 for Windows? Did you actually read what the installer said or did you just click next a bunch of times?
<mikerobi> bodaciousb: .wine in your home folder
<thundrcleeze> and Seveas, poor you.
<Bazzi> uuuh cannot remember
<bodaciousb> mikerobi: ok
<Seveas> thundrcleeze, not really, it's the only bad thing about this laptop
<Bazzi> Amaranth what did the installer say? :P
<Seveas> thundrcleeze, and the laptop is really nice :)
<mikerobi> Seveas: i'm trying to use rewrite to run another web server behind apache, the log says "client denied by server configuration: proxy:http://127.0.0.1:8081/"
<Amaranth> Bazzi: You uncheck some things and it doesn't install anything but RealPlayer.
<Bazzi> Amaranth thats bad enough
<tritium> thundrcleeze, I can help once you switch to the ubuntu-provided nvidia module in l-r-m.
<Amaranth> Bazzi: And 10 doesn't keep taking over your file associations or starting up with windows if you tell it not to.
<mikerobi> Seveas: this worked out of the box in fedora
<Amaranth> Bazzi: *shrug* I used Real Alternative anyway.
<Bazzi> Amaranth reala lt. destroys the other codecs for me.
<Bazzi> real alt*
<Seveas> mikerobi, sorry, i don't know anything about proxy-ing
<thundrcleeze> tritium, is there a way to find out which way I did it - web based or ubuntu?
<mikerobi> Seveas: well thanks anyway
<bodaciousb> yay im installing steam with linux
<tritium> thundrcleeze, what does "modinfo nvidia" tell you?
<tritium> don't paste long output here, please
<thundrcleeze> tritium: lots, what do you need to know?
<blueyed> Seveas, the strace is at file:///home/daniel/firefox.strace.txt.gz (170kB). futex(), where it hangs, starts at 21:17:02.
<tritium> thundrcleeze, also, do you have linux-restricted-modules installed that match your kernel version?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, yeah, that'll not work :)
<Seveas> i cannot access your pc:)
<tritium> thundrcleeze, you can query me and paste the output if you like
<Seveas> blueyed i mean
<ThomasWinwood> Can anyone help me get my Actiontec USB wireless card working? I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper but the wireless connection is not showing in iwconfig. dmesg reports the USB device being detected.
<bodaciousb> does anyone know of a good guide to read for a total linux newbie.... like, i want to know where programs are usually installed to, and how the file structure is organized
<bodaciousb> it seems like every folder has its onw usr and var folder
<Seveas> bodaciousb, read the debian filesystem hierarchy standard for that
<bodaciousb> debain.com?
<Seveas> you can find it on debian.org/doc oslt
<bodaciousb> ok
<Seveas> bodaciousb, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<ThomasWinwood> I think I'm missing a setting somewhere which is why it's not working.
<bodaciousb> ok
<blueyed> bodaciousb, "Aliens Bash Tutorial" at http://subsignal.org/doc/AliensBashTutorial.html !
<Seveas> ThomasWinwood, what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<bodaciousb> lotws of places to look =)
<ThomasWinwood> Seveas: "driver present".
<Seveas> blueyed, that's not what he's looking for
<bluefoxicy> I did what now?
<Seveas> ThomasWinwood, not "hardware present"?
<ThomasWinwood> Nope.
<ThomasWinwood> But dmesg reports seeing it when I unplug and reconnect.
<blueyed> Seveas, bodaciousb: it's also about file structure and a guide to bash is good for a newbie IMHO.
<jupiterste> In Nautilus, is there an easy way to change permissions on a folder and it's contents? such as the OS X "Apply to enclosed items"
<Seveas> maybe you need to modprobe some usb network modules (sorr, my knowledge doesn't reach that far)
<bodaciousb> blueeyed: yeah bash would be helpfull
<d0n_muDdaH> no1 can tell mi to open sources.list out of the console
<amichai> jupiterste, sudo nautilus
<Seveas> blueyed, thanks
<Seveas> d0n_muDdaH, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<amichai> jupiterste, then navigate to the folder, right click on it and choose ur options
<d0n_muDdaH> thx
<Cine> grr... anyone else have any problems with the quicktime plugin?
<Seveas> jupiterste, i only know the console way: chmod -R
<jupiterste> Seveas: so chmod -R will apply the permission enclosed items?
<jupiterste> all the folders and files below the in the directory
<Cine> I really wanna watch the new Serenity trailer... but my computer if foiling my plans...
<Seveas> jupiterste, example: chmod -R a+r somefolder will make all folders and files under somefolder readable by anyone
<Seveas> (including somefolder itself)
<Seveas> i think that that's what you are looking for :)
<jupiterste> Seveas: cool, i'm new to this, do you know how i would change the folder's user, group and permissions with chmod?
<jupiterste> from what I can see, chmod changes the permissions but not users?
<chimaera> jupiterste: chown
<Seveas> jupiterste, do you want to change the owner?
<Beano> Internet Died :(
<Seveas> or just the owners permission?
<jupiterste> Seveas: Both
<Seveas> jupiterste, i think the best move is to read the manpages for chmod and chown
<amichai> Beano, how?
<Seveas> they describe it in detail :)
<jupiterste> Seveas: OK thanks, i didn't even know about chown :)
<blueyed> Seveas, have you looked at the strace?
<Beano> so - whats the command to start ropping a stream with streamripper? :P
<Seveas> blueyed, i can't
<Seveas> it's on your pc
<Seveas> and i cannot access that
<Seveas> Beano, read the manpage for streamripper :)
<Beano> Seveas, there isnt one :P
<Seveas> ah :)
<Beano> man streamripper doesnt bring anything up
<ThomasWinwood> Any idea what I need to modprobe, Seveas?
<Beano> i guess ill just look on the wiki or something
<Seveas> Beano, then browse through /usr/share/doc/streamripper :)
<d0n_muDdaH> wiki very helpful
<Seveas> ThomasWinwood, no clue at all, never used USB wifi
<Beano> thanks :)
<blueyed> lol, Seveas, sorry: http://thequod.de/tmp/firefox.strace.txt.gz
<Cine> I'm still having trouble with quicktime in firefox, if anyone has any suggestions...
<stanton> What is the preferred method to disable ipv6 in Ubuntu?
<chimaera> TheMuso:
<chimaera> sry.
<will> Cine: have u read the starter guide?
<Cine> yup, I've installed all of that
<KaiL> stanton: why disable it?
<Seveas> blueyed, strace looks normal
<Seveas> can you describe the error
<Beano> hmm README.gz
<Cine> all I get when I try to watch trailers off of quicktime is a black box with (no picture) inside
<Beano> that looks promising :P
<stanton> KaiL: It slows down dns lookups thereby slowing down internet access in general.
<Cine> very frustrating
<blueyed> Seveas, have you taken a look at 21:17:02 and the 30 seconds after that. It does not react then.. when I click into the address bar or search box.
<will> Cine: ahh yes, that is known to fix it, use something like mozplugger
<ringmauer> howto extract *.rar files in ubuntu?
<blueyed> Seveas, once it's through that 30 seconds it works normally.
<t3rror> no one here using tightvnc?
<blueyed> ringmauer, apt-get install unrar
<chimaera> ringmauer: install rar and rar x <file>
<Cine> will: I installed mozplugger... didn't make a difference
<guruff> what does it mean: /lib/cpp fails sanity check ??????????
<ringmauer> yes i have installed unrar but it still doesnt work
<blueyed> ringmauer, there's also unrar-nonfree.. just search for rar in Synaptic.
<ringmauer> ringmauer@ubuntu:~$ unrar -x /home/ringmauer/Download/Elvis Presley - 50 Greatest Love Songs CD 1 of 2 (Full Album)(1).rar
<ringmauer> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ringmauer> ringmauer@ubuntu:~$
<blueyed> "unrar" does not like RAR 3.x format, ringmauer.
<whitewindow> hi @all i have a problem with my dvb-T card i load the module with  modprobe saa7134
<whitewindow>  and saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.12 loaded
<chimaera> i prefer rar for the other versions tend to have problems with rar archives created with current releases of rar..
<whitewindow> in kernel log
<ringmauer> blueyed, but-nonfree (doesnt that mean that it cost $$)
<will> Cine: you might need to configure it, with linux you cant just put it in and 'go' (unfortunatly)
<whitewindow> but how can i see my dvb card now ?
<blueyed> ringmauer, put the filename in double quotes, like unrar "filename with spaces"
<Cine> ah, how do I go about configureing it then?
<t3rror> i was hoping that someone was familiar enough with tightvnc to explain how i can remove the authorization process
<Beano> .gz - gunzip?
<will> Cine: umm i will look that up
<whitewindow> can anyone help me please ?
<Beano> WhiteRabbit, what you need help with
<Beano> too many users :(
<whitewindow> mhh
<Beano> brb
<ringmauer> like, $ unrar -x file:///home/ringmauer/Download/Gorillas%20-%20G%20SLIDE.rar file:///home/ringmauer/Download/Gorillas%20-%20G%20SLIDE.rar
<blueyed> ringmauer, don't know exactly about non-free status of unrar-nofree. Actually rar is Shareware.
<will> Cine:  sudo gedit /etc/mozpluggerrc
<shale> nickserv identify ltiasa1
<ringmauer> blueyed, do you know another program for unraring?
<itsmeee> is Laughing Out Loud
<Valentin-> ...
<Valentin-> shale n1
<itsmeee> ^^
<shale> har har very funny
<shale> <-- look at the dumbass
<Valentin-> shale don't forget your /
<shale> thanks
<TechLord> can you mount smb shares thru nautilus
<shale> <BLUSH>
<Cine> oh great...  a giant text file full of gibberish...
<Cine> :)
<Cine> linux makes me feel dumb
<blueyed> ringmauer, Just the filename in double-quotes.. see my example below. As another one said, there's also "rar" (use it with -x). Search in Synaptic..
<guruff> ringmauer; you have problem with unrar ?
<Valentin-> shale: not worth talking about :)
<ringmauer> guruff, yes
<yahalom> what is the fglrx file to apt-get and is it the latest?
<black_Nightmare> any of you know if multiply 604e's would be supported?
<guruff> ringmauer; had to unrar <- don't know what's that; try using rar -e filename; u can find rar in ubuntu rep
<tritium> yahalom, apt-cache search fglrx to look for it
<will> Cine: read this: gedit /usr/share/doc/mozplugger/README.Debian
<ringmauer> guruff. ok ill give it a try
<black_Nightmare> or no one have any idea?
<will> Cine: that might be your problem
<mikerobi> it seems the mozilla-thunderbird package uses a different profile directory than the official mozilla releases
<ringmauer> guruff, rar cant handle rar 3.0 archives
<Cine> ah, awesome...
<guruff> ????????????????/
<will> Cine: tell me if it works
<Cine> so whats the command to delete in the terminal?  sudo remove or something like that?
<bur[n] er> guruff: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree (assuming you have universe/multiverse repos)
<bur[n] er> Cine: rm
<Cine> ah
<Cine> thanks
<blueyed> Cine, be careful.. :)
<will> Cine: hang on
<Cine> lol... well I'm just wanting to delete this one file
<Cine> oh wait
<Cine> its in my home directory
<guruff> bur[n] er;  i don't need unrar i have rar, that works; i was asking ringmauer if he has prob with unrar cos i know unrar sux
<guruff> anyhow
<Cine> don't need root anyway
<Cine> can do it from the gui
<will> Cine: what is your user name?
<bur[n] er> oh
<shale> anyone here use sphinx2 ?
<ulx> he thats funny..just connecting to answer a rar question
<Cine> lucas
<ulx> how can i integrate the rar package in archive manager??
<dataw0lf|w> Wow.
<will> okay, well do a search from Places -> Search for files.
<dataw0lf|w> Linux has really progressed on the end-user market when users don't know how to remove files
<ThomasWinwood> Can anyone help me get my Actiontec USB wireless card working? I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper but the wireless connection is not showing in iwconfig. dmesg reports the USB device being detected, and ndiswrapper reports "driver present".
<will> Cine: remeber to select your home dir
<Cine> yeah, I found it... deleted it...
<Cine> and still no worky...
<Cine> sheesh...
<will> Cine: restart firefox
<qweqw> all the linux channels are filled with clueless computer-illiterate numbskulls, these days
<Cine> duh, did that... :)
<will> qweqw: like me!
<qweqw> possibly
<Cine> I'm only Linux illiterate...
<shale> qweqw, its just that the computer world is so big, people can be experts in one area of it but dumb as shit in other areas.
<shale> give 'em a break :)
<will> Cine: im lost! ahhhhh
<Cine> hehe
<Cine> thanks for the help anyway will
<qweqw> you only need general knowledge
<will> Cine: post a message on www.ubuntuforums.org
<qweqw> what happened to the days when RTFM was cried from the rooftops?
<yahalom> who was the guy with quicktime? where did u get the plugin?
<qweqw> you had to earn your way into linux el33tdom
<ThomasWinwood> Can anyone help me get my Actiontec USB wireless card working? I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper but the wireless connection is not showing in iwconfig. dmesg reports the USB device being detected, and ndiswrapper reports "driver present".
<bur[n] er> people aren't assholes now?
<will> Cine: also check for a firefox extension that launches external programs (cant remeber the name)
<qweqw> there's not enough of them, bur[n] er
<shale> yahalom: google ubuntu restricted formats
<bur[n] er> oh yeah qweqw, well f you man! ;)
<yahalom> shale, thanx
<] BreliC[> RTFM qweqw
<yahalom> anyone here got dansguardian working with ubuntu?
<shale> installing ubuntu and double-clicking yoru way through gnome is hardly linux l33td0m
<Cine> there is seperate extension for that?
<will> RTFM is a good philosopy
<qweqw> that's the spirit.. but don't be so shy, fuck is not going to hurt anyone
<bur[n] er> lol
<shale> sex.... is..... violent
<qweqw> only to a virgin bunghole
<shale> ew!
<] BreliC[> i used to work in an apple environment only and they were pricks
<ThomasWinwood> Can anyone help me get my Actiontec USB wireless card working? I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper but the wireless connection is not showing in iwconfig. dmesg reports the USB device being detected, and ndiswrapper reports "driver present".
<] BreliC[> then i worked in a unix environment only and they were pricks
<tosti> hello
<qweqw> that was kind of crude..
<bur[n] er> ThomasWinwood: we heard you the first time
<qweqw> damn, my manners
<bur[n] er> if someone knows, they'll speak upo
<] BreliC[> there are people who think they are above others everyone, even in windowsland
<Cine> RTFM, Read the Fucking Manual?
<ThomasWinwood> People don't read up to see what was said an hour ago.
<guruff> i'm trying to compile gaim and got: lib/cpp fails sanity check - any idea what that means ?!?!?!?!
<qweqw> when linux becomes popular, all the true g33ks will switch to something more esoteric
<bur[n] er> ThomasWinwood: people aren't gonna help people who just spam shit either ;)
<ThomasWinwood> And someone who joins after I say it will never know I said it.
<bur[n] er> bsd!
<xtat> omfg tru gee3sz uses bsd omgomg
<thundrcleeze> Perhaps not, ThomasWinwood, but that was 2 minutes ago, not an hour ago.
<] BreliC[> qweqw, there will always be an underworld
<ThomasWinwood> A lot can happen in two minutes.
<bur[n] er> i don't think people will switch from linux... linux is free and open source, that's what attracts people... not the esotericness
<qweqw> i wonder how two open-source projects could compete at all
<slappy15> jello
<Choubaka> qweqw: with a different set of features?
<qweqw> not much competition, considering they can take whatever code they want
<tosti> how to change font and keymap at startup for al text consoles?
<slappy15> xfontsel
<yahalom> hey anyone know if the 2.6.11 kernel is supported yet?
<tosti> slappy15: i ment text consoles. tty1, tty2, etc. :)
<yahalom> anybody?
<ice_1963> nop
<ice_1963> =)
<shale> yahalom, i think if i did apt-get dist-upgrade and it upgraded then it would be
<shale> but my problem is i cut corners
<kikov> anybody know the solution to the "Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o":  No symbols found
<kikov> problem?
<decaf> is this a problem?
<kikov> decaf: it prevents me starting Xorg...
<kikov> it's a problem for me
<Cine> SO CLOSE!!!  Now I just don't have any sound...
<decaf> kikov:  it seems you have another problem
<yahalom> shale, not sure?
<shale> well like is said, if apt-get installs then i'd say its supported
<yahalom> shale, good point
<kikov> decaf: well.. that problem was sudden.. I was working with KDE and everything get out
<TechLord> what's the eaisest way to mount smb shares thru nautilus
<Seveas> not mounting
<bur[n] er> u can't
<Seveas> but browsing through smb://server/
<bur[n] er> TechLord: u gotta do "mount -t smbfs blahblahblahblah"
<Seveas> mounting can be done with smbmount, not with nautilus
<Beano> Seveas, so ... i read the readme .. and it tells me to type ./configure - which does nothing
<Seveas> bur[n] er, don't do that, always use the smbmount wrapper
<Beano> is there any specific place im suposed to type it
<bur[n] er> Seveas: yeah?  that tells me to use mount -t smbfs
<bur[n] er> :P
<Seveas> Beano, in the toplevel sourcedit
<bur[n] er> This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<bur[n] er> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<bur[n] er>   mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<Seveas> bur[n] er, no smbmount calls mount
<Beano> Seveas, wheres that likely to be?
<yahalom> anyone here using amd athlon XP
<yahalom> ?
<Seveas> so if you call smbmount with no options you get the mount error
<ThomasWinwood> Can anyone help me get my Actiontec USB wireless card working? I've installed the driver using ndiswrapper but the wireless connection is not showing in iwconfig. dmesg reports the USB device being detected, and ndiswrapper reports "driver present".
<bur[n] er> say what you want Seveas, you're wrong ;)
<Seveas> bur[n] er, not at all
<Seveas> bur[n] er, read the manpage of smbmount please
<bur[n] er> eh
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: try to ask google for "USB WLAN debian" or "USB WLAN ubuntu"
<bur[n] er> no thanks ;) mount -t smbfs works wonders
<Seveas> Beano, the folder that contains the configure file :)
<tosti> help me please... how to change (at startup) font and keymap on all tty's?
<Beano> hmm i dunno where to look for that tbh :P
<Seveas> Beano, usually in the same folder as the INSTALL file
<shale> hey i have a weird thing... a raid5 sata array doesn't mount on boot, altho its in /etc/fstab and after the machine is booted i can do mount -a and it mounts... any idea where i can look to fix that?
<schlurchz> Hi folks. Installing Hoary on a spare partition, the installer didn't detect my Debian system, so I choose not to install a bootloader. How should I configure lilo within Debian to boot into Ubuntu?
<shale> i didn't see anything in syslog but i'm not sure where ubuntu keeps the bootup logs.
<spawn> http://www.betanews.com/article/Bill_Proposes_Ending_Free_Weather_Data/1114178376
<spawn> does this mean I won't be able to use Weather Report on GNOME anymore?
<Seveas> shale, dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<schlurchz> I've tried a basic setup and got a kernel panic (unable to mount root fs). Can this be udev-related?
<shale> Seveas, thanks thats what i needed
<tosti> can abyone help me please... how to change at startup font and keymap for all tty's?
<shale> so much of learning this is just knowing (and remembering) where everything is stored
<Seveas> shale, my guess: sata modules are loaded after mount -a is issued oslt
<schlurchz> The Debian system is Woody, BTW
<mactiny> hi everyone
<tommi^> Hi. It would seem that the /home partition is created with a newer software that comes along with ubuntu. The bootup process stops and complains the version of e2fsck (and unsupported features). Everything thought works fine even if I just continue it with ctrl-d. Can this harm my filesystem and how do I fix / ignore the complaint?
<joe|code> Hi mactiny
<schlurchz> Anything wrong with this from lilo.conf:
<schlurchz> image=/mnt/ubuntu/vmlinuz
<schlurchz>     append="root=/dev/hda10"
<schlurchz>     label=ubuntu
<schlurchz>     root=/dev/hda10
<mactiny> what are the plans for the next version of ubuntu
<Fackamato> schlurchz: why do you have the append section
<HiddenWolf> Anyone here a grub-expert?
<schlurchz> obviously the "append" line was me trying to fix it :-)
<shale> what do you spose this means: Apr 23 17:39:12 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, not expert, but i know a bit
<GnuKemist> HiddenWolf not an expert by far but what seems to be the prob?
<Seveas> mactiny, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<schlurchz> I guessed it could be /dev/hda10 not recognized by the 2.6 kernel using udev?
<schlurchz> I know nothing 'bout udev though
<HiddenWolf> I've got a /dev/sda with linux on it, which from grubs menu.lst seems to be /dev/hd0 - Now I've added a windows disk, and it's /dev/hda, and I want to add an option to boot to windows
<woodwizzle> I tried to wget www.foo.com\*.jpg but wget doesn't accept wildcards. is there another way to achieve this?
<HiddenWolf> I've tried running grub-install and update-grub, and adding it manually, but it won't boot.
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, booting to windows is simple:
<Seveas> title Windows
<Seveas> root (hd0,0)
<Seveas> savedefault
<Seveas> makeactive
<Seveas> chainloader +1
<schlurchz> BTW, shouldn't the installer detect an existing Linux installation?
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, example: http://pastebin.kaarsemaker.net/29
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, grub seems to see my /dev/sda as hd0,
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, the try hd1,0
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, I get an unknown file type error
<GnuKemist> HiddenWolf Seveas the only thing I want to add is to make sure Windows is indeed in hd0,0
<HiddenWolf> more confusingly, if I do grub-install --recheck /dev/sda, it lists the sda disk as hd1, and the hda as hd0
<GnuKemist> HiddenWolf you got a SCSI drive?
<HiddenWolf> one sata, one ide
<yahalom> hey how do i create a new channel?
<deejoe>  /join #newchannelname
<Seveas> yahalom, type /join #channelname
<HiddenWolf> yahalom, /j <channel>
<yahalom> and then
<yahalom> how do i register it?
<lucidblue> is there a way I can install ubuntu off of the harddrive
<itsmeee> chanserv
<lucidblue> ?
<Seveas> yahalom, /msg chanserv help
<yahalom> thanx
<itsmeee> type: /msg chanserv register channel password
<yahalom> thanx
<ThomasWinwood> Ugh. This is so annoying.
<Seveas> HiddenWolf, have you tried poking around in the grub command line on boot
<shale> i'm getting errors on an ext3 filesystem (sda1)...  fsck.ext3 sda1
<shale> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<shale> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open sda1
<shale> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<shale> filesystem.
<Seveas> to find out what grub thinks
<shale> what is that all about?
<ThomasWinwood> All I'm being told is "use other hardware".
<Andril> hello all
<yahalom> everyone is allowed to start a channel right?
<Seveas> yahalom, yes
<Andril> anyone able to install Beagle?
<joe|code> does ubuntu come with an application for changing the grub splash image?
<Nalioth> yahalom, knock yourself out
<schlurchz> No lilo expert here? :-(
<Zerboxx> Hey, is there a way to stop CD's from playing when you insert them?
<yahalom> how fun
<yahalom> lol
<Seveas> Andril, ubuntu packages for beagle will be available within a few weeks
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, yes?
<Seveas> please be patient
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood didn't get the beginning...  what are you trying to do?  Mount an USB device?
<Nalioth> Andril, whats a beagle?
<Andril> Seaveas: you are awesome sir!
<Seveas> GnuKemist, USB wifi
<Seveas> Nalioth, it's an awesome search tool
<Nalioth> ah
<Cine> anyone know why I wouldn't be getting sound with VLC when streaming quicktime?
<lucidblue> guyz, I need to know how to install this from the harddrive... any one know how or the link of how?
<GnuKemist> Seveas ThomasWinwood do you have rights to /dev/nvram?
<Seveas> Nalioth, http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/
<Andril> Nalioth: check it out http://www.gnome.org/projects/beagle/#running
<GnuKemist> Nalioth it is also a breed of dog... ;)
<ThomasWinwood> GnuKemist: Doesn't exist.
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood modprobe nvram
<Cine> its weird... under Audio Track its set as disabled everytime it starts up... I check track 1 thinking that will fix it and its still silent...
<Cine> very strange
<lucidblue> seveas, do you know how to install ubuntu off of the harddrive with disk?
<ThomasWinwood> GnuKemist: And?
<CarlK> what options do I need in fstab so my user account can write to a fat fs partition?
<GnuKemist> lucidblueI remember reading you could install Debian this way using Knoppix...  Ubuntu should also work?
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood check the permission again
<Andril> anyone have the Industrial icon theme?
<Nalioth> andril Seveas is beagle that diffecult to compile from source?
<yahalom> how do i apt-get install several apps at once?
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood if you see it, 1/2 of the battle is won
<Beano> Seveas, about fucking time :D thanks for all youe help :)
<Andril> Nalioth, for me yes - I am looking foward to the package
<saber_> yahalom, just likst them: apt-get install app1 app2 app3
<shale> apt-get install app1 app2 app3
<lucidblue> gnukemist, i've never worked with debian, and I have no burnable cd's...
<yahalom> with commas?
<ThomasWinwood> GnuKemist: Owned by root.
<yahalom> or no need?
<GnuKemist> lucidblue ohh
<Nalioth> Andril, i usually compile my own stuff
<ThomasWinwood> But I see it.
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood not sure if the best solution but I chmod 666 /dev/nvram...  it works for me
<Zerboxx> Hey, is there a way to stop CD's from playing when you insert them??
<lucidblue> brb
<ThomasWinwood> GnuKemist: And?
<Andril> Nalioth, I am a new *nix user - so it'll take me a while
<Nalioth> andril Seveas after reading the install page, i think i'll wait also .. .. ..<lazy>
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood once again, not sure what you are trying to accomplish... but at least you have access to nvram now which I believe was part of the problem?
<Andril> Nalioth, yep it seems to a bit troublesome
<ThomasWinwood> The problem was not seeing a wireless connection even when ndiswrapper loaded the driver.
<yahalom> is it me or are ubuntu's servers slower now?
<Andril> any help on locating the Industrial Icon theme - anyone?
<XandriX> k
<redPanda> hi all
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood I'm assuming you modprobed ndiswrapper and installed the appropriate drivers?
<Andril> redPanda, whasssup!
<caldwell> is there an apt package for UML?
<redPanda> Question..
<GnuKemist> caldwell get Dia?
<caldwell> dia?  wth is dia?
<HiddenWolf> Seveas, just tried rebooting with both the hd0,0 options and the hd1,0 option. - hd0,0 gives me "unsupported bla" error, hd1,0 gives me "unknown filesystem type" error
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood what does iwconfig [wireless device]  give you?
<HiddenWolf> seveas, hd0,0 is my /dev/sda, hd1,0 is my /dev/hda windows disk I want to boot into
<GnuKemist> caldwell UML app for Linux
<caldwell> GnuKemist: thanks
<GnuKemist> caldwell np
<redPanda> every time I boot into Ubuntu I see warning:- VFS: can't find ext3 filesystem on hdb1.  Is this much of a problem?
<HiddenWolf> redpanda, no harmless
<caldwell> GnuKemist: dia - a diagram drawing program
<GnuKemist> caldwell well, not a full blown Visio-like app  ;)
<caldwell> GnuKemist: I was referring to UML "User-Mode-Linux"
<caldwell> *lol*
<GnuKemist> caldwell hehehe
<Zerboxx> Anyone know of a good audio tag editor?
<yahalom> what do i type in to get the commands for chan op?
<Nalioth> Zerboxx, EasyTag?
<GnuKemist> caldwell doesn't Gnome come with one installed already in Ubuntu?
<yucek> easytag
<Zerboxx> Nalioth: I'll give it a look, thanks
<Nalioth> Zerboxx, as easily as apt
<caldwell> GnuKemist: what does user-mode-linux have to do with Gnome?
<guruff> anyone know how to compile stuff ? i have just a Makefile.am Makefile.in couple of c files and header files ??? how to compile this thing ???
<Beano> anyone know how to stop streamripper ripping? :P
<Zerboxx> Nalioth: Done and done :D I love apt
<redPanda> thanks HiddenWolf.  Why does the warning appear?
<caldwell> GnuKemist: google "user mode linux"
<ucu30c> pls help
<ucu30c> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<ucu30c>   xfce4-panel-dev: Hngt ab: libstartup-notification0-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<ucu30c> E: Kaputte Pakete
<HiddenWolf> redpanda, becaused your /dev/hdb isn't ext3, and it seemss to expect that
<HiddenWolf> Any grub experts here?
<GnuKemist> caldwell already did it before...  Gnome doesn't have anything to do with UML but I thought there was something installed by default with Ubuntu
<redPanda> Afaik the filesystem is reiserfs.
<Reece> can sum1 help mer
<Reece> *me
<GnuKemist> ucu30c try connecting to #ubuntu-de
<yahalom> Reece, what u need man?
<ucu30c> GnuKemist, they cant solve it
<Reece> does ubuntu work on low-spec machines?
<yahalom> Reece, how low?
<ucu30c> GnuKemist, its about broken pkgs
<Reece> well
<Reece> 32mb ram
<GnuKemist> ucu30c but it seems to me you need someone who can speak German?
<Reece> 1.5 gig hard drive
<Reece> er...
<Reece> dunno about the processor
<Reece> its just an old laptop i had lying around
<ucu30c> GnuKemist, not really i just want to install xfce4-panel-dev and i get that error message (in german ..)
<GnuKemist> Reece tried Damn Small Linux? =)
<joe|code> Can anyone tell me what repository has grubconf?
<Reece> i see
<yahalom> Reece, damn small linux would work, but i think ubuntu would to, can anyone back me up on that?
<Reece> well
<Reece> i will try ubuntu
<GnuKemist> yahalom not sure what the system requirements are
<Reece> if it doesnt work
<AstralJava> Reece: RAM is a bit low, dunno if it will install. HDD space is enough, and I've installed it into an old PII running at around 300MHz. What you need to do is choose 'expert' when it prompts for choices.
<GnuKemist> yahalom but it MAY work...  very slugish though
<AstralJava> Then answer 'no' when it asks to download more programs from the internet.
<Reece> ok
<yahalom> GnuKemist, i saw them somwhere not sure where
<KaiL> 1,5GB HD?
<Reece> yes
<KaiL> that's quite low..
<GnuKemist> yahalom lemme Google for it
<Reece> i do know that
<Reece> thats the whole point of not putting windows on there
<TotallyUber> ah, ./configure says:  configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check how do i fix that
<KaiL> Reece: I'd say every modern system needs more
<aroman> hello people...
<KaiL> esp. more RAM and maybe more disk space
<aroman> just a quick question.
<AstralJava> Reece: Check this out: http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<aroman> How does Ubuntu handle mono packages? what versions are included, etc?
<yahalom> Reece, u need to use xfce i think
<GnuKemist> aroman definitely not the latest ones
<TotallyUber> ?
<yahalom> Reece, gnome will be too heavy
<panjhy_> hi
<yahalom> Reece, or fluxbox
<AstralJava> If I recall correctly the base install only requires some 400MB of HDD space.
<GnuKemist> Reece DSL with Fluxbox would do the trick
<yahalom> Reece, or even IceWM but get xfce
<aroman> GnuKemist: hmm okay...
<GnuKemist> aroman I have it installed but it is version 1.0.x
<KaiL> AstralJava: that page is (sorry) rubbish
<GnuKemist> aroman did you have a specific question?
<tsume> should state on the wiki to signup as a registered linux user ;)
<aroman> GnuKemist: well I was wondering about mono 1.1.x series since they are recommended over the 1.0.x series
<tsume> I seen the counter 7 years ago, but never signed up :/
<HiddenWolf> Anyone here proficient on the topic of grub?
<tsume> until today :)
<ThomasWinwood> GnuKemist: All relevant ndiswrapper drivers have been installed.
<tsume> HiddenWolf: grub likes messing up
<KaiL> they use another window manager instead of gnome to save some disk space and maybe RAM too, but install OOo...
<tsume> HiddenWolf: use lilo ;)
<HiddenWolf> tsume, tell me about it
<aroman> GnuKemist: I run Gentoo atm and I'm not sure if I should switch, considering I run a LOT of mono-related things and do a lot of mono development
<tsume> lilo: can you boot my computer for me? :P
<GnuKemist> aroman the "bleeding edge" version should be lots of fun to work but it hasn't been packaged AFAIK
<tsume> aroman: you poor guy
<GnuKemist> aroman I also run Gentoo on my AMD64 but don't have Mono since the current version doesn't have  the runtime
<aroman> tsume: and why is that may I ask?
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood what about iwconfig [device] 
<tsume> aroman: mono is not very stable yet
<kompulsive> can anyone help me with getting bootable CDs to finally bootup again after i've installed ubuntu onto a HD partition? it skips them and just loads ubuntu.
<aroman> tsume: are you sure? runs VERY stable here...
<ThomasWinwood> iwconfig shows three devices - lo, eth0 and sit0 (?!).
<tsume> aroman: I'm sure.
<nakata> kompulsive: in your computer BIOS set it to boot to CDROM first.
<GnuKemist> kompulsive did you change your BIOS not to boot of the cd-rom?
<AstralJava> KaiL: Why so?
<tsume> aroman: and novell stole away the mono for bsd :(
<KaiL> running OOo with 32MiB RAM is totally hopeless
<aroman> tsume: okay... which version did you run last?
<Andril> i keep having apps close by them self
<aroman> 0.8? :P
<tsume> aroman: the current release, and it made a big fat segfault on me
<AstralJava> That might be true. And as I recall, they do say on that page that you should have more than 32MB.
<aroman> tsume: really? did you compile yourself?
<Zerboxx> Is it possible to stop CD Player from autoplaying?
<GnuKemist> ThomasWinwood doesn't seem to be detecting your card... USB, isn't it?
<tsume> aroman: yes, with gcc 3.4
<AstralJava> But I forget, it's been a while.
<redPanda> Does anybody know how to configur KDE so that it's dektop icons don't appear on my Gnome desktop?
<kompulsive> yes, my BIOS is set to boot from CD
<tsume> aroman: I wasn't very happy
<KaiL> AstralJava: even with 256MiB on a K6-2 it takes around 10min to start
<aroman> tsume: I'm running mono and all the mono-related things compilef from svn with gcc-3.4... rock solid :/
<aroman> compiled*
<nakata> redPanda: that's a Gnome issue
* tsume steals away aroman's computer
<aroman> lol
<aroman> well then... I guess I must be going :P
<redPanda> is it a problem with Gnome?
<aroman> I think I might switch to ubuntu... who knows.. maybe..
<GnuKemist> aroman how about a HOWTO for us?  ;)
<tsume> kmaynard: are you in TN?
<tsume> aroman: its decent..
<aroman> GnuKemist: well, if I get to switch to ubuntu.. sure :)
<aroman> well my parents' computer runs hoary..
<GnuKemist> aroman I have F-Spot and Blam installed in Ubuntu
<KaiL> for Linux the CPU doesn't matter that much (not to say doesn't matter at all)
<aroman> before, it was running windows... and I got complaints all the time..
<aroman> guess hoe many I get now :P
<aroman> like.. NONE
<aroman> hehe
<GnuKemist> aroman been there, done that
<aroman> ;)
<aroman> well
<KaiL> but the RAM ist VERY VERY important - so if you have <128MiB, forget Linux+X
<AstralJava> KaiL: Well, you start it once, and keep it up as long as the comp is on. Make coffee and take the dog out for a walk in the mean time. :)
<aroman> perhaps in about 2 weeks when I finish my exams...
<GnuKemist> aroman sounds good to me
<holycow> don't listen to what KaiL is telling you
<KaiL> and forget every other moden multiuser OS (Win2k, XP) too
<aroman> later folks.. been nice talking to you and thanks for the info! ;)
<holycow> thast complete crap
* GnuKemist realizes it is quitting time
<holycow> 128 megs is fine for most basic workloads
<kmaynard> tsume: nope
* GnuKemist does a bit of Fred Flinstone's exit dance
<holycow> also ignore his comment about other multiuser oses
<holycow> all of those run fine on 128 as well
<KaiL> holycow: and starts to swap at the second you open a xterm
<Zerboxx> Any help with stopping CD Player's autoplay?
<holycow> infact for windows it makes no difference how much or how little ram  you have because windows aggresively swaps REGARDLESS of how much ram you have
<holycow> KaiL, so what, thats what a swap file if for
<kmaynard> does smbmount exist in hoary?
<KaiL> holycow: swapping on a hd common for that time?
<holycow> KaiL, i think you mean to say that ideally you would like to have more than 128, yes, but 128 is workable in a great majority of workloads
<nix000> how does one install a minimal ubuntu for a server machine ?
<KaiL> not to mention you need every byte on the hd for other data..
<holycow> KaiL, what about swap? windows swaps no matter what
<holycow> even linux swaps when it has to
<holycow> its a fact of life, swapping does not preclude a system not being adequately usefull
<thenuke> KaiL: and I use linux with X on p133&64megs and it swaps about a few megs
<thenuke> KaiL: so if you dont know what you are talking about, you should not talk
<KaiL> I know, that Windows swaps like hell
<shale> filesystem.
<KaiL> thenuke: 1 week ago I've updated my system here - was a K6-2/500 with 256MiB RAM
<shale> does anyone ever get a bad superblock error when running e2fsck on a ext3 partition?
<KaiL> thenuke: and I have tried often enough around 2000 to install Linux on Pentium 1 systems
* tsume would learn C#(monos imp), but I'm afraid of the kids in the irc channel for the mono
<randabis> anyone know of a good hex editor?
<KaiL> the X server always eate to much RAM
<KaiL> way to much...
<TotallyUber> how do i add to the menus in gnome? (like add a new catagory or launcher in the drawer)
<holycow> KaiL, shush
<holycow> :)
<mrk182> hello!!...help me for wireless card on ubuntu 5.04------------------->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<TotallyUber> mrk182, ok, what kind
<KaiL> somewhere here is a i486, 24MiB RAM - with XFree 3.3.6 and all totally lowend software - even that is close to be unusable
<KaiL> Problem: if Linux starts to swap, it's getting VERY slow.
<qweqw> no way that will run on 24mb of ram
<holycow> KaiL, i don't disagree that more ram is better, all my 32 bit systems have max ram configs
<holycow> however gnome and x will snuggly fit into 47 megs on boot
<holycow> i can comfortably work in open office and firefox simultaneously on 128 megs ram
<holycow> 128 doesn't seem like a lot, but in actuality it is
<KaiL> oh, your GNOME uses -3MB?
<TotallyUber> is there an italian channel for ubuntu
<KaiL> interesting :)
<KaiL> TotallyUber: #ubuntu-it
<holycow> KaiL, no, you just haven't a clue about what your talking about
<kompulsive> is there anyone i can get help from about ubuntu bullying its way over any bootable CD i put into my drive?
<TotallyUber> KaiL, thanks
<qweqw> on an old machine like that, you should install tinyX or something similar
<KaiL> holycow: oh, you want to explain, why here the system with a naked X-Server has 50MB used
<CarlK> kompulsive - bios not booting from CD?
<holycow> becuse you have no idea what your doing?
<KaiL> ...and if you run KDE or xfce doesn't matter
<djones> qweqw, agreed, and a light weight window manager, ie not GNOME
<KaiL> or better doesn't matter much
<HiddenWolf> Anyone here proficient on the topic of grub?
<KaiL> 8MB difference
<qweqw> definitely not GNOME
<qweqw> man
<KaiL> holycow: and now you want to explain, how to save many RAM..?
<holycow> KaiL, just shutup, you clearly haven't ever done the test
<holycow> just quit making stuff up and your golden
<qweqw> it would be torture just launching a program from a menu
<KaiL> holycow: now what?
<holycow> now what what?
<holycow> i've said my piece
<KaiL> do you want to troll or do you want to explain, how to save RAM?
<holycow> it's important for noobs not to listen to you becaue you are giving them wrong information
<KaiL> I know what I have seen - and by god, I've worked with more than enough totally outdated computers...
<qweqw> the blind leading the blind..
<goldfish> hey guys, are the nvidia drivers from apt-get, the latest nvidia drivers out?
<djones> kompulsive, ubuntu can't override a bootable CD if your BIOS is set to boot from CD first.  Ubuntu's bootloader lives on the HDD, and so the HDD would have to be read...
<holycow> you are free now to go on as much as you like about nonsense
<qweqw> the newest version is 7XXX
<KaiL> goldfish: yes
<goldfish> thanks
<ThomasWinwood> Anyone able to help with this USB wifi card?
<KaiL> ThomasWinwood: asked google?
<ThomasWinwood> Nothing helpful.
<tsume> heres a qhacky question, is there a runtime for C# applets in browser? ;)
<djones> KaiL, shut-up
<homer> woot i got my 446 ubuntu disks today
<homer> my mom was angry :\
<holycow> tsume, thankfully no
<homer> she thought i bought all of them rofl
<holycow> :)
<thechitowncubs> does anyone use Beagle?
<KaiL> djones: hm?
<JaGWiRE```> homer
<JaGWiRE```> you ordered 446 ubuntu cd's?
<tsume> holycow: well its better than the crap called java
<JaGWiRE```> What? You giving em to every friend and preson you met? Or just everyone in your company?
<KaiL> homer: how big is that box?
<tsume> holycow: PythonNet + mono ;)
<holycow> tsume, *cough* bullshit *cough*
<holycow> :)
<holycow> come back when you have some libraries to use
<busfahrer> homer: We want pictures.
<tsume> holycow: you are full of it ;)
<homer> KaiL, there's 5 boxes
<holycow> tsume, your the one using c#
<holycow> -_-
<busfahrer> homer: How long did they take and where do you live?
<tosti> help me, please...
<kompulsive> djones: i know my machine(s) and how the BIOS works. the BIOS is infact set to boot from CD first and does check for bootable discs. the problem is that it doesn't boot into them or give me the option to boot from them at all before starting the ubuntu load-up.
<tosti> help me please... how to change (at startup) font and keymap on all tty's?
<homer> busfahrer, Texas and it took about 4 months rofl
<busfahrer> lol
<tsume> holycow: not yet actually
<homer> i completely forgot about them
<yahalom> what is the gaim with webcam support called?
<kakalto> does anyone have any ideas of why my sound stopped working, even though it was working before?
<holycow> tsume, i'm buggin ya mostly, all cool, use .net for all i care
<kakalto> I don't remember changing anything to do with sound, so why has it screwed up?
<tsume> holycow: well, if I could plug in python code using C#, it would be nice
<djones> kompulsive, what I'm suggesting is that it isn't something ubuntu can effect, as it lives on the HDD and is loaded after the BIOS checks for a bootable CD.
<kompulsive> kakalto: sorry, i don't have a clue what the problem is, but don't you love the kinda problems that literally come out of nowhere for no apparent reason at all?
<CarlK> kompulsive -I have seen that
<kakalto> kompulsive, absolutely :(
<holycow> tsume, i never got the fixation with .net and c#, you can plug python code with jython
<holycow> tsume, but i guess some people preffer chinese food, others korean
<holycow> *shrug*
<CarlK> kompulsive - I think it is caused when the CD drive can't read the CD in time and the BIOS goes on
<HiddenWolf> Can anyone here help me with grub, it doesn't listen to my device.map
<tsume> holycow: right, because korean food is _nasty_
<TotallyUber> wow
<kakalto> CarlK, depending on what kind of problem it is
<kakalto> CarlK, mine's to do with sound
<kakalto> any
<djones> HiddenWolf, you might have better luck with your grub question in #debian
<CarlK> kakalto?
<TotallyUber> the WG111 from netgear includes a file on its CD called ndis5... guess what its for?
<kakalto> no program can play sound, except under windows
<ThomasWinwood> Damn Windows.
<kakalto> under linux, something thoroughly screwed up
<KaiL> TotallyUber: it's a Windows driver? ;)
* XandriX is depressed he needs to talk to either jdub or mako but there both afk
<ThomasWinwood> Just bluescreened on me.
<HiddenWolf> djones, I'll try that, thanks
<TotallyUber> ;)
<ThomasWinwood> KaiL: Google returned nothing useful.
<kompulsive> the netadmin-nazi at the community college i attend lovvvvvvved it when i popped an ubuntu live disc into one of the new computer lab PCs earlier today.
<holycow> kompulsive, what happened?
<TotallyUber> kompulsive, did he love it more when you typed cfdisk?
<kakalto> I found a generic guide to configuring sound on the net yesterday, but it didn't fix my sound issue
<CarlK> kompulsive - then he is lamer than my local public library's admin ;)
<TotallyUber> kakalto, can i have a link to that guid?
<kakalto> TotallyUber, sorry, I'm not sure if I could find it
<kakalto> give me a few moments
<TotallyUber> kakalto, k np
<kakalto> TotallyUber, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567&highlight=linux+sound
<CarlK> kompulsive - I spent over 4 hours tryiung to do anythig to a bunch of win98 boxes with internet access.  bios was protected, no boot from CD or floppy, couldn't run an exe, etc
<holycow> kompulsive, did you actually manage to get online before getting caught?
<kakalto> I love kde's history sorting :D
<kompulsive> holycow: not much but comedy happened. i booted into ubuntu flawlessly while students with an average level of computer knowledge at surrounding computers got the nervous, "oh my god i don't think he's suppose to be there!"-look on their face.
<shopeonarope> is this a good place to come for help with network probelms?
<CarlK> kompulsive - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CarlK> if you can get that on a floppy, then that will boot your CD
<CarlK> also, I think you can make it a grub option
<CarlK> may need to do something with memdisk
<kompulsive> holycow: did a portscan on a small section of the network then commenced to send a msg to craig(network admin at the school)'s machine that included "cottoneyed joe" playing at fullblast.
<holycow> kompulsive, just out of curiosity, did you get online?  did you manage to mount the windows hd?
<blueyed> I have to use pppoeconfig everytime after reboot. Here is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://paste.husk.org/3127 Ideas, please?
<holycow> just curious how 'lax' they are :)
<shopeonarope> my network device is no longer configured how can i fix it
<holycow> kompulsive, rofl nice
<kakalto> I suppose I'll just post on the forums
<shopeonarope> i try to enable it in kde and it won't
<kakalto> and hope for an answer
<kompulsive> holycow: yes, but i only ventured within the network to joke with craig. we are cool as hell so he knew it wasn't a malicious attack. technically i could've been suspended from the college.
<kompulsive> carlk: thanks for the link.
<holycow> heh
<shopeonarope> can anyone help the new guy?
<CarlK> your;re welcom
<kompulsive> it mounted the machine fine though, i was surprised.
<kompulsive> shopeonarope: what's he need help with?
<shopeonarope> my onboard network card isn't working anymore in ubuntu
<kompulsive> holycow: he's pretty laid back and didn't mind the cotton-eyed joe song. nothing like the time i hit 'em with the ole' "goatse.cs" link. i think that'll always be everyone's favorite.
<shopeonarope> it stopped working after during a boot up linux did some sort of HDD fixing
<holy_cow> shopeonarope, funny you mention that
<shopeonarope> why
<holy_cow> i had a reiser glitch last night
<kompulsive> disclaimer: if you don't know about the evil, evil "goatse.cx" prank, don't check the url.
<holy_cow> your not the first person today to mention that
<holy_cow> are you running reiser by any chance?
<XandriX> does anyone here know mako personaly ???
<shopeonarope> i tink so
<XandriX> or jdub ?
<Levander> Any good gnome panel applets to visuallynotify me of new mail?  And to display the sender &/ subject of that mail?
<Burgundavia> XandriX, why?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<Burgundavia> Levander, mail-notifier
<KaiL> ..."if you need reiserfsck, start searching for your backup"
<XandriX> Burgundavia, i talked to him yesterday (mako) and when he awnserd i wasent there and i wantes to tell him to check his mail and i also wnated to talk to him about other stuff
<selinium> Has anyone here used redhat in the past?
<yahalom> what do most users use? ext3 or reiserfs?
<XandriX> *wanted and i missed him ...
<shopeonarope> i tried to enable my network card and it enables then disables
<Levander> Burgundavia: there's an ubuntu package that contains mail-notifier?
<Burgundavia> XandriX, he is in the middle of major conference right now. Very very busy
<TotallyUber> bah
<KaiL> selinium: long long ago, why?
<yahalom> selinium, fedora 3
<Burgundavia> Levander, yes, do a search for it
<XandriX> ooooooooo
<TotallyUber> someone help me with muine plz
<holy_cow> i use reiser today was my first blip, i don't know if its an hardware or software issue yet
<Burgundavia> selinium, RH 8
<TotallyUber> it wont play
<XandriX> Burgundavia, and jdub ?
<Burgundavia> yahalom, ext3
<holy_cow> didn't loose anything
<TotallyUber> it just closes itsself
<Burgundavia> XandriX, all Ubuntu/Canonical people are
<yahalom> Burgundavia, why?
<hybrid> hello all
<kompulsive> anyone here fairly experienced in the ninjuitsu art of intrusion detection? i've got a few questions.
<XandriX> crap
<XandriX> what conference is it
<Levander> Burgundavia: well, did a packages.ubuntu.com search, nothing came back
<Burgundavia> XandriX, for that matter most of the major community members are too
<cusco> hi does anyone here that uses gtkpod is able to put .ogg files into their ipods?
<Burgundavia> XandriX, the Breezy planning conference
<XandriX> where is it held ??
<Burgundavia> yahalom, ext3 is default and it is stable
<selinium> Hi all, I have a client that wishes to put a wifi system on an old redhat 7.3 system. They do not wish to upgrade (can't think why?) Do i just need to persuade them to install Ubuntu, or can I get wifi to work on it?
<shopeonarope> how do i fix my network card?
<kakalto> what's the command to look at all the devices connected to your computer?
<djones> HiddenWolf, you probably shouldn't mention ubuntu in #debian, they're a little sensitive about the branching.
<Burgundavia> XandriX, this one is in Aussie, but the previous one was Spain
<yahalom> Burgundavia, point take :)
<XandriX> will there ever be one in canada
<kakalto> anyone?
<yahalom> selinium, get them to install ubuntu :)
<Burgundavia> XandriX, there will never be one in the states
<blueprism> hey anyone that could point me to a website containing a tutorial how to install apache and php and mysql on ubuntu ?
<XandriX> canada
<Burgundavia> kakalto, what kind of devices?
<XandriX> and why not in the states ?
<kakalto> blueprism, google?
<Burgundavia> XandriX, long history
<kakalto> Burgundavia, sound
<XandriX> and canada ???
<martin> hallo
<olorin> blueprism: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php4
<Burgundavia> XandriX, don't see why not
<XandriX> k
<selinium> blueprism: www.ubuntuguide.org
<XandriX> id like to know i am in canada lol
<Burgundavia> kakalto, system->admin-->device manager
<Burgundavia> XandriX, Victoria BC
<kakalto> Burgundavia, thankyou, even though I don't use gnome, I get the idea
<XandriX> Ile Perroy Quebec
<XandriX> *Perrot
<Burgundavia> XandriX, there is one dev from Canada
<XandriX> who ?
<Levander> Burgundavia: says mail-notifier isn't in hoary: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3882.html
<selinium> Burgundavia Kail yahalom: Would replacing redhat with ubuntu cause any problems? I am fairly new to Linux. THey are using Redhat for some tills in a shop.
<nydust>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 1234
<Burgundavia> bradb, he works on launchpad
<abood> guys, i wana ask if the ubuntu had a proplem with the internet connection, because its connect for about 15 min and it gets disconnected i tried to up the ipv6 n ip n pon the dsl restarting network and wont work, unless it connects by itself after couple of mins, any idea about this ?????
<djones> kakalto, lsmod might do the trick.
<XandriX> k
<selinium> nydust: OOOPS :)
<Burgundavia> Levander, I used something out of the repos in the past
<kakalto> djones, that's what I was looking for :)
<djones> nydust, woops! ;)
<TotallyUber> anyone here use muine?
<kompulsive> selinium: "figure it out yourself. that's what your 'client' is paying YOU for afterall, isn't it?"
<TotallyUber> its segfaultin
<Levander> Burgundavia: it was in warty
<Levander> Burgundavia: not hoary, according to that link anyway
<tony> hi
<djones> nydust, 1234 is what I use on my breifcase
<Burgundavia> Levander, mail-notification is in the repos
<ThomasWinwood> I got it working! :D
<selinium> kompulsive: Sadly, when I say client, I mean the girlfriends fathers client! He just asked the question
<kompulsive> selinium: just kidding, that's a response i got back when i was a gentoo n00b once. but, on the real, definately show them ubuntu in action and i think it'll convince them on it's own.
<SiRrUs> hello
<hybrid> hi
<ThomasWinwood> I switched the USB card for a wireless Ethernet card.
<HiddenWolf> djones, can you do anything to help me?
<TotallyUber> anyone?!
<xMaximex> Is there a rescue mode with the installation cd ?
<hybrid> when will breezy developement resume?
<Burgundavia> xMaximex, type rescue at the prompt
* XandriX needs a cig but cant by any cuz hes under aged ......
<hybrid> lol
<djones> HiddenWolf, I see everyone is doing a good job of ignoring you question :)
<Levander> Burgundavia: okay, thanks! I'm trying to install and get running now...
<Burgundavia> hybrid, it has already started. Mostof the devs are at the Breezy planning conf right now
<xMaximex> Burgundavia, that doesn't work
<hybrid> XandirX: how old are you?
<djones> hiddenwolf: is windows the only partition on hda?
<kompulsive> selinium: if he's ignorant enough (the client) to somehow have the preference of sticking with redhat while he hires someone else to deal with an issue it has, you'll be able to use the "redhat is no more, here's the new bigger, better, client" ploy.
<maltje> hi tony
<HiddenWolf> djones, yes
<tony> yo
<Burgundavia> xMaximex, what is the issue?
<TotallyUber> who can help withj muine?
<hybrid> Burgundavia: when will they be done with the conf?
<Burgundavia> hybrid, April 30
<selinium> kompulsive: :)  Ubuntu is may first foray into the land of linux. I don't even boot the Windows system anymore! I suppose the question really is if changing from redhat to ubuntu would cause any problems.
<xMaximex> Burgundavia, i dont remember ... let me try again .. brb
<selinium> kompulsive: cheers for the pointer!
<hybrid> Burgundavia: so they wont really start up untill then?
<Burgundavia> hybrid, they are planning the next release, then the serious hacking will begin
<tony> how can i set my resolution on everytime i reboot?
<kompulsive> selinium: STAYING in redhat will cause problems in my opinion. it's "discontinued" if you will.
<XandriX> cananyone ship me a cigar
<Burgundavia> tony, it should just do it, what is it doing?
<hybrid> Burgundavia: ok ty
<djones> hiddenwolf, i've always had to reinstall grub when i had a problem
<hybrid> XandirX: how old are you? i bet i am younger
<tony> it set is to to 1280*960
<HiddenWolf> djones, purge it, you mean?
<TotallyUber> who uses muine?
<cusco> hi... how can I install transcode?
<Burgundavia> TotallyUber, I do
<tony> but on reboot it's changed to 1900*?
<selinium> kompulsive: Redhat is dead, long live fedora? or red hat is dead, totally dead?
<XandriX> 15 soon 16
<XandriX> u ?
<kompulsive> burgundavia: ....how do you like Breeze? it looks pretty spiffy. (you're talking about the macromedia conference software, right?)
<TotallyUber> Burgundavia, can you help me then? mind if i message you?
<hybrid> XandriX: 14
<hybrid> turn 15 in Dec
<XandriX> do u smoke ?
<hybrid> :P
<decaf> is there anyone from belgium to help tony ?
<XandriX> ;P
<djones> hiddenwolf, i don't know what I mean, I think the command is install-grub or something
<Burgundavia> kompulsive, no, I am talking about UbuntuDownUnder, the development conference for Ubuntu/Canonicla
<hybrid> XandriX : nah but msg me
<Burgundavia> TotallyUber, sure
<XandriX> decaf, what language does he speal
<olorin> decaf: from belgium ?
<XandriX> *speak
<selinium> kompulsive burgundavia: I saw marcomedia demo breeze, it looks fantastic, licenses where a bit expensive though!
<cusco> does anyone knows how can I install transcode please?
<maltje> tony hoe zit het?
<HiddenWolf> djones, can I pm you?
<kompulsive> selinium: long life ff.....fidel! i shrug at the mention of fedora for the most part. i really only focus on gentoo/gentoo-hardened/ipcop/ubuntu when it comes to linux.
<holy_cow> selinium, i dare you to try use it tho
<tony> i speak dutch but understand english
<holy_cow> -_-
<Burgundavia> selinium, breeze? breezy badger is the next Ubuntu release
<maltje> pak is aan tony
<tony> pak?
<djones> hiddenwolf: sure
<maltje> ik ben u ne file aant sture
<selinium> Bugundavia: Oh... I was wondering what animal they would use next!
<HiddenWolf> mailtje, try speaking english, for the vast majority of people here
<maltje> it is maltje
<maltje> lol
<olorin> tony: i'm belgian but i speak french :d
<Burgundavia> selinium, they are also thinking about Grumpy Groundhog
<tony> i already closed that file maltje
<maltje> tony i'm sending you a file
<tony> my french it so bad
<Burgundavia> selinium, that woudl be a rolling release, pulling and buildng things straight out of Upstream source control
<mrk182> there is an user that speaks italian??????-----------------------------<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<Burgundavia> mrk182, have you tried #ubuntu-it ?
<maltje> I gonna have a cold breezer
<holy_cow> lots of italians here tuday
<holy_cow> ubuntu must be getting some coverage over there
<selinium> Burgundavia: cool, when will they let us play with it?
<phlax> hi - does anyone know of a ubuntu package that can copy dvds on-the-fly?
<Burgundavia> selinium, no idea. take a look at http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/ for all the cool things they are planning
<jackmacokc> what do you mean copy on the fly?
<phlax> not make an iso image
<phlax> i have v little hdd space
<jackmacokc> oh..so dvd to dvd
<phlax> yep
<selinium> Burgundavia: Cheers!
<jackmacokc> hmm..i dont know any for ubuntu that can do that...but a good question. did you check videohelp.com?
<kompulsive> selinium: short of busting out my personal fanboy mascot uniform for each of the aforementioned linux flavors and proving that "my team is better" at the top of my lungs, it need not be said that they all excel at what they're intended for and it isn't a coincidence that they have brutally loyal user communities and consistent release schedules to prove it.
<xMaximex> Burgundavia, ok, that work
<Zerboxx> Is prelinking a good thing to do?
<selinium> kompulsive: LOL. I take it the best way of going forward with this till thing would be to get there software and see if it runs on Ubuntu?
<abbot45> whats a program that copies DVDs the regualr way?  i just got a burner.
<jackmacokc> dvd::rip
<Blissex> Zerboxx: depends, but usually pretty good. It can be VERY good.
<Zerboxx> Blissex: So it shouldn't be "bad" though...right? :)
<abbot45> does that burn them too or just make an ISO that you burn to the DVD with another program?
<abood> guys, i wana ask if the ubuntu can open .deb packages, and can any body give me a link on how can i get mplayer im facing proplem with getting it . :(
<kompulsive> selinium: absolutely, what "software" is it?
<Blissex> Zerboxx: as a rule it should not be bad. There can be pathological situations in which it conceivably can be, but they must be pretty rare.
<jackmacokc> just makes the iso i believe..i havent actually used it yet
<abbot45> ah
<jackmacokc> i've heard good things though
<abbot45> cool.
<olorin> abood: just add the nerim repository
<Blissex> kompulsive: do a search for the Marillat APT repository on NERIM
<Zerboxx> Blissex: What is prelinking? just curious
<abood> olorin, i did , but it wont work
<olorin> nerim unstable ?
<kompulsive> selinium: even though if it ran on redhat, it'll probably be compatible or have source that works fine with ubuntu. structure-wise, it isn't much of a leap at all from redhat.
<abood> yes
<olorin> abood: nerim unstable ?
<abood> olorin,  yes
<olorin> abood: what's the problem ?
<kompulsive> brb
<Blissex> Zerboxx: it is a very technical technique of technology. :-) Are you entirely familiar with dynamic linkers and share object tech?
<abood> olorin, let me paste u the error lines in pvt
<Zerboxx> Blissex: lol, of course not, so I'll just define it as "magic"
<phlax> abbot45: k3b, gnomebaker
<selinium> kompulsive: It is an electronic till, I have not yet seen it working yet. I believe it is bespoke. So i will have to find out what processes it uses, but apart from that i think it shouldn't be too hard!
<olorin> abood: i wait :)
<phlax> abbot45: ...i think but i dont have enuff space to try them.
<Zerboxx> Blissex: ...as long as it doesn't start a program before I even have thought of starting it, I'm happy :)
<Blissex> Zerboxx: that feature will be in the next release :-)
<selinium> Is any one here using X-chat? Does anyone know how to get it to perform an instruction on loading? ie /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Jave27> Quick question: I have a laptop, and the max screen resolution is 800x600...  How can I change the virtual resolution to 1024x768 and allow my mouse movements to scroll the screen?  I've seen it in other distos, but have no idea how to enable it in Ubuntu.. ?
<Zerboxx> Blissex: lol!
<Blissex> selinium: consider as an aside to read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<olorin> abood: so ?
<Burgundavia> selinium, add your password to the nickserver password field
<abood> olorin, just a min dude im resetting the source.list to find the errors lines
<Zerboxx> When I do "xine-check" it brings up a warning about DMA, that has stopped the choppyness, where can I put that code so it occurs while booting up?
<Zerboxx> (I don't remember the code at this moment :s)
<Zerboxx> Oh, something about hdparm /dev/hda and DMA=1 or something
<amichai> anyone here use fglrx?
<jordanau> amichai,  as in the ati drivers? yeah i do
<amichai> jordanau, do u use cedega?
<jordanau> amichai, sorry no
<abbot45> bah.  im trying to grab dvd::rip but there are dependancies for some of its dependancies that dont have new enough versions available in my repositories?  how can i fix that???
<amichai> jordanau, what is the best method of tls to use, default, fast, or compatible?
<jordanau> amichai, i have no clue, are you having problems?
<Marble2> ugh, can I view a list of programs recently installed through apt-get?
<amichai> jordanau, dont know yet, what did u choose?
<jordanau> amichai, are you running x config right now i guess?
<amichai> Marble2, synaptic
<amichai> jordanau, yes
<amichai> jordanau, until now i've chosen compatible
<amichai> jordanau, and its worked
<falcon3> anyone has CrossOver ?
<Marble2> amblin: where do I go in synaptic
<amichai> Marble2, system>admin>synaptic
<jackmacokc> abbot45: you're missing transcoder right?
<abbot45> yeah
<jordanau> amichai, i really dont know, i think i used default, there are howtos on it let me see if i can find it
<falcon3> in Crossover Office Pro: When trying to install Dreamweaver MX, it says it's downloading a file with 'com' in it. there the app hangs and my pc gets really slow
<abbot45> and some of its dependancies down the line arent available
#ubuntu 2006-05-01
<NickGarvey> sethk: so stupid..
<moparfan90> hello everyone
<sethk> NickGarvey, boot a rescue cd
<aaron_> are there any problems with setting up unrealircd with ubuntu
<mwe> NickGarvey: just add init=/bin/sh at the end of the line and change ro to rw then type passwd when you are booted to set the password
<NickGarvey> mwe: ah ok, thank you
<jadaz87> NickGarvey do you know how to run php from commandline? it should be: php bot.php right??
<mwe> NickGarvey: or /bin/bash
<moparfan90> whats that command thing in this IRC channel to make the bot tell you about how to install NVIDIA drivers?
<mwe> NickGarvey: init=/bin/bash
<sethk> mwe, I'd expect a /bin/sh link
<moparfan90> o wait nevermind
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, /etc/init.d/networking restart worked , i can now see eth0 in ifconfig eth0, but when i ifconfig eth0 up i get this error, i tried ifconfig eth0 down then up and same error, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy. then i do an dhclient eth0 and it comes back with send_packet network down.
<sethk> mwe, so either should work
<morose> nickrud: right, the idea was to avoid babysitting it at first..it's going to be enough work installing and configuring all the services
<bolsh> No PPC flash answers?
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: You should not have to perform "ifconfigh eth0 up". Turning it down may sometime require you to restart the network adapter again.
<knight> hello
<morose> oh no...what is all this crap
<nickrud> morose, I was really exaggerating the downside, while hinting at the upside. Once you have a working server, you will spend an astonishingly small amount of time babysitting.
<morose> i just booted the kernel and installing a ton of crap i don't want...like nano
<Lynoure> 01:00, time for me to give up for today.
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: I've had no good experience with ifconfig up/down, it just seems to set a flag and not the affect the actual network. All you should have to do is start the network and get an IP using dhclient, and then you're set to go.
<morose> nickrud: yeah..that's what i am hoping for...everytime the gentoo box gets updated, my sh!t breaks to my complete and utter dismay
<nickrud> morose, the specific example you mention, nano, is a required package. A design decision, a simple usable editor that always works.
<morose> nickrud: vive vi :>
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, ok, i restarted it again ran dhclient eth0 and it is still down, what happened is my 10 month old daughter was sitting on my lap  when i was in the terminal and she typed something into it and since then i lost it, i dont even know what she typed in heh :)
<morose> vi++
<kbrooks> morose: flamebait!
<morose> vim++
<nickrud> morose, so add it :)
<nickrud> !editorwars
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<morose> nickrud: i will
<nickrud> !editor wars
<ubotu> nickrud: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<morose> kbrooks: pfft :)
<nickrud> heh. Gone :)
<kbrooks> !editor war
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<kbrooks> !editor
<ubotu> [editor]  ed, vim, nano, emacs, gedit, kate, bluefish, gvim, pida, eclipse, nvu, quanta
<Jowi> where is mousepad in that list?
<HaxoR91> how do i make totem work with any media files?
<HaxoR91> i cant run anything on it
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: she probably typed something like "aboogabaa" which is a secret command to turn off the network. On a more serious note, sometimes restarting the network won't do it. I've had this problem too, I've tried most of what I could think of, and yet I ended up rebooting the computer to get it to work again. So my advice to you is to reboot the computer when you can't get the network to functino properly again using /etc/init.d/network start.
<wpr> hello! another problem with ubuntu dapperdrake 6.. trying to add a norwegian keymap using Keyboard preferences, but I get the error "Error activating XXB configuration", and it refers to errors in libxklavier library, and the X server... any ideas?
<morose> wtf!@#!@#!@
* nickrud does so love the debian approach so much that he's forgotten/never learned any other
<rustlerharv> HaxoR91: what version ubuntu are you rinnig
<HaxoR91> 5.10
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, ok i will give that a go, i have rebooted it before but i will try again,
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: type "history" in the console and you will see the last 500 commands typed into it.
<nickrud> wpr, you will probably get more traction in #ubuntu+1
<morose> nickrud: i'm hating this already....in the stupid gui install, there was never a place to set up a root passwd....!@#!@#!
<ciplogic> Hello... how do I change the drive name to Ubuntu?  I have as name:
<ciplogic> +
<ciplogic>  // End;
<nickrud> morose, heh. welcome to sudo
<gnomefreak> morose: ubuntu doesnt have a root password
<HaxoR91> rustlerharv: how do i fix it?
<gnomefreak> it does just disabled
<rustlerharv> HaxoR91: there are packges in synaptic you can install idk what they are for breezy
<nickrud> morose, sudo gives you so much more control over adminstrative issues than a root account
<linxeh> I'm having a problem with my SD/MMC card reader - [4490680.628000]  generic_make_request: Trying to access nonexistent block-device mmcblk0 (0). I have tried mknod to create the device (even though there was a device there already) and it still isn't working. Any ideas?
<Jowi> HaxoR91: gstreamer0.8-plugins is what you want. that will install them all
<morose> nickrud gnomefreak: euhhhh and if you type su, you are prompted for a password, what then?
<ciplogic> I use ubuntu dapper :)
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, fc ?
<nickrud> morose, sudo -i
* morose looks for the gentoo cd
<Jowi> HaxoR91: you also have gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<nickrud> morose, that gives you the exact same situation as su -
<morose> nickrud: oyeeeee  em em *runs around in circles*
<navidjoon> I downloaded firefox 1.5.0.2 and I want to have it running by typing firefox in the Alt+F2 dialog box. What should I do?
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: that just opens vim, a text-editor
<nickrud> morose, lol, you amuse me :)
<gnomefreak> navidjoon: if you follow the guide it should just work
<ciplogic> How/where I change the drive names to GNOME?
<seamus-laptop> ciplogic: clarification?
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: By the way, are you using wlan ?
<navidjoon> It works
<gnomefreak> should meaning it did here
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, no just lan
<ciplogic> seamus-laptop: one drive gets a strange name: a multiline drive name
<gnomefreak> navidjoon: type firefox in alt+f2
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: k, reboot and let me know if it works
<ciplogic> The all others are normal (drive size)
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, k
<navidjoon> The problem is if I type firefox in the Alt+F2 dialog in brings on the older version since it's in the path
<seamus-laptop> ciplogic: where are you seeing this?
<navidjoon> Now I want to have the new firefox running
<ciplogic> In places... anywhere :)
<gnomefreak> navidjoon: if you ran the divert command it should use firefox 1.5.0.2 for default
<ciplogic> The name is: + \n //End;
<ciplogic> For that drive
<dabaR> Remove old one from the path, link to new one in the path.
<navidjoon> divert command? What is it?
<gnomefreak> the instructions are there for that i think there is a divert command and an ls command
<gnomefreak> navidjoon: its on the wiki
<morose> nickrud: mkay so any secret switches needed for apt-get?  i'm about to install apache2
<ciplogic> My question is how to define at least even after a format...
<seamus-laptop> ciplogic: what drive?
<dabaR> morose: --super-secret-special
<ciplogic> Was an old C letter from WIndows
<morose> dabaR: seeee..that's what i thought :/
<ciplogic> I removed Windows and I format as ReiserFS
<ciplogic> Using System->Admin->Disks
<nickrud> morose, secret switches? (and I am going to strongly recommend aptitude)
<ciplogic> seamus-laptop: anyway: if it needs another format to another FS please to say... I backup data... and I will do everything to not be multiline drive
<ciplogic> As name
<navidjoon> Found it gnomefreak, thanks for help
<ciplogic> Is really annoying that bug :(
<NickGarvey> I win!
<seamus-laptop> ciplogic: have you tried cfdisk?
<ciplogic> nope
<rustlerharv> does anyone know how i can fix having to run gaim as root
<ciplogic> but cfdisk is a fdisk
<ciplogic> I don't know if knows to format a drive
<redguy> ciplogic: it doesn't
<nickrud> NickGarvey, heh. You been a loser too ? :)
<gnomefreak> navidjoon: your welcome
<wobble> What package do I need to be able to see shares on a networked Windows computer?
<NickGarvey> nickrud: heh I locked my root password
<seamus-laptop> ciplogic: you may need to repartition / reformat that drive
<wobble> Samba?
<NickGarvey> wobble: yessir, /msg ubotu samba for me
<navidjoon> wobble: samba
<NickGarvey> wobble: s/me/more/
<nickrud> NickGarvey, why did you ever unlock it in the first place ;)
<wobble> Okay, thankyou guys
<seamus-laptop> ciplogic: resier4 is still fairly new, untested, and ubggy
<ciplogic> seamus-laptop: in which FS?
<NickGarvey> nickrud: suse 10.0
<Ali> hi all
<ciplogic> I used reiser
<ciplogic> Not reiser4
<Imperio59> stupid quick and dirty question: if i did "sudo rm -r /" would that delete every file on my system?
<seamus-laptop> ah
<ciplogic> Imperio59: yes
<Imperio59> hmm'k :)
<rustlerharv> Imperio59: i thing its -rf but ya you can
<ciplogic> Don't do on your system
<Imperio59> couldn't be assed to check, thanks :p
<redguy> Imperio59: most of them, yes
<gnomefreak> Imperio59: i doubt it because you didnt give it enough parameters but feel free to try :(
<Imperio59> yea that's why i ask
<mlehrer> cat /dev/random > /dev/hda
<Ali> how can i make a pppd connection on startup ?
<ciplogic> you may chheck after a chroot command
<Imperio59> I don't really feel like trying
<Imperio59> :)
<mlehrer> just kidding there
<redguy> mlehrer: not funny
<ciplogic> seamus-laptop: I shoud reformat?
<Ali> anyone ?
<ciplogic> Ali:
<funky> hi
<ciplogic> Preferences-
<ciplogic> .Sessionm
<nickrud> Imperio59, it's a learning experience, if you have the partition to examine afterwards :)
<funky> when is finally planned the next release ?
<Ali> ciplogic: startup, not login
<nickrud> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<gnomefreak> Imperio59: yes it will remove all directories and their contents
<funky> nickrud: thx
<gnomefreak> man rm will give you the info
<morose> nickrud: heh...i got it fixed up now so root can log in anyways..none of this sudo -i stuff
<Ali> anyone ?
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, its booting now , it gets to configuring network interfaces and says ok, then goes to waiting for network to come up, pauses for a while says ok, then when it gets to syncing time it fails the time sync. maybe it is a hardware problem and just a coincidence when my daughter went ape in terminal, when i ifconfig eth0 i get HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<rustlerharv> is there a way i can change it so i dont have to be root to run progs
<ciplogic> Any idea how may I setup the drive names in Ubuntu/GNOME?
<linxeh> apt-get nightmare - how can I fix this error which stops me installing/removing anything?   dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx' found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<nickrud> morose, there are a lot of useable security models. But, please use the sudo one on this channel
<morose> are you ppl using openssh?
<morose> nickrud: emmm oki
<Ali> morose: yes
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<endersshadow> ciplogic: are you talking like C:\ in windows?
<nickrud> morose, it'll make it easier for the next guy :)
<fiendskull9> what basic language would you reccomend for programming a simple multi-user chat? server-client
<svu_> why oh why mt-daapd is not in ubuntu repository?
<morose> nickrud: understood....only two ppl have access to the actual physical box, here, so its no huge deal to login as root
<Ali> fiendskull9: python or ruby
<NickGarvey> yeah python is very easy
<morose> nickrud: i mean, in my case, but i understand the desire for consistency on the channel
<ciplogic> endersshadow: I have an ex-drive of C:\ of windows
<nickrud> morose, yeah :)
<ciplogic> endersshadow: and I format it
<fiendskull9> Ali, ok, i was thinking python :), im waiting for a guy to send me a TCPcommunications class for REALbasic.
<alekz> hi, im going to buy a new pc thinking on a AMD 64 3200 FX, how good is ubuntu 64 ??
<endersshadow> ciplogic: all right, linux deals with drives and the file structure a lot differently than windows does
<Ali> fiendskull9: REALBasic is closed source
<biovore> I am running kubuntu 64bit here.. works fine
<ciplogic> endersshadow: as reiserfs and at the end I sow a strange name as was plus a new line //End;
<Ali> fiendskull9: and you won't get enough support from community
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: You daughter should by no reason be able to have done anything to your system. That it fails time sync is because it cannot find ntp.ubuntu.com. Have you tried "ping 127.0.0.1". You can also check "lshw -C network" to find informatino about your hardware specifics. Make sure it's eth0 and the fields are accurate.
<fiendskull9> ok
<Ali> fiendskull9: python and asynchat module
<rustlerharv> how differnt is kbuntu
<Ali> fiendskull9: or ruby
<ciplogic> biovore: my question is how do I setup that to change a name to drives
<nickrud> rustlerharv, the desktop will be totally different, but the guts are all the same
<ciplogic> endersshadow: At least the coresponding to /media/C
<biovore> ciplogic: setup what for what?
<rustlerharv> how differnt is kde
<endersshadow> ciplogic: what does your /etc/fstab look like?
<NickGarvey> rustlerharv: try it and find out ;)
<ciplogic> is normal
<rustlerharv> ive only run ubuntu
<jadaz87> does anyone know how i set an username and password  for mysql?
<nickrud> kde is evil, gnome is heaven :)
<gnomefreak> rustlerharv: its different
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, k
<NickGarvey> xfce > all
<rustlerharv> i like gnome
<linxeh> rustlerharv, : I have ubuntu with the kubuntu desktop added, so I can switch between both
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: That you said, about ifconfig tells you your MAC address is ff:ff:ff... That's a good sign to that your system doesn't recognise your networking card properly. You should have a uniqe mac-address.
<ciplogic> like that: /dev/hda1       /media/C        reiserfs defaults      0        0
<gnomefreak> rustlerharv: it makes me think of windows desktop :(
<rustlerharv> eww
<gnomefreak> lol
<endersshadow> ciplogic: all right, so it's mounting to /media/C just fine or do you just want to change the name in media?
<NickGarvey> how do you make an ubotu factoid refer to another one?
<nickrud> rustlerharv, gnomefreak is exaggerating, it's not that bad
<gnomefreak> rustlerharv: it has a K in lower left hand corner (your start menu)
<biovore> jadaz87: use mysql admin to set the password for root.. then use the grant command to setup users
<ciplogic> endersshadow: name is ok... mounting too\
<jadaz87> biovore what is the terminal command for mysqladmin?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: no? than you have your "launchers" to the right of the K
<Ali> anyone willing to help me with pppd ?
<ciplogic> endersshadow: but in GNOME the name is really strange
<gnomefreak> and the apps dock at bottom
<biovore> jadaz87: see mysql.com support documents
<ciplogic> endersshadow: and takes 2 lines as name :-S
<rustlerharv> red hat is kde isnt it
<N2DIY> Hi, how to I get email with evolution, the send/receive button is ghosted out.
<nickrud> gnomefreak, er, I'm thinking kde 2.2 or so, it can't have gotten truly evil, only relatively :)
<linxeh> is there a way to manipulate the package installation list by hand?
<gnomefreak> that reminds me way too much of windows lol
<jshriver> Greetings
<endersshadow> ciplogic: okay, give me just a second
<ciplogic> Sure
<redguy> jadaz87: also, you might want to check /usr/share/doc/mysql
<jshriver> Is it possible to convert from Debian stable to ubuntu?
<A[D] minS> Nighty all
<rustlerharv> i tinhk my schools computers use kde
<ciplogic> jshiver: install first the kernel, reboot
<nickrud> jshriver, no, you should do a fresh install for debian
<jshriver> w/o FFR
<ciplogic> jshiver: then after reboot to me works
<gnomefreak> jshriver: its not recommended things have a 98% chance of breaking badly
<biovore> jadaz87: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html
<linxeh> ie I want to remove a package that is installed from the lists, but keep the package installed (well, I want to remove the package, but I cant, so I figure if I can overwrite it I might be able to uninstall)
<linxeh> or should I do a fresh install?
<jshriver> I've been a debian user for years.. and starting to get tired of the lack off applications... some of the ppl in my lug are big ubuntu fans.. so thought I'd give it a shot
<nickrud> linxeh, eh, more info?
<gnomefreak> linxeh: what package and what errors when you try to remove it
<nickrud> jshriver, unstable?
<linxeh> apt-get nightmare - how can I fix this error which stops me installing/removing anything?   dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx' found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<biovore> linxeh: is that package a dependancy for another package
<jshriver> nickrud, na stable.. and another machine is running testing
<linxeh> Removing xorg-driver-fglrx ...
<linxeh> on that package
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, ping 127.0.0.1 works, lshw -C network comes back with, network dissabled, though it recognises the n/w card
<biovore> linxeh: I have noticed alot of people having problems with this fglrx stuff
<jshriver> but some of the apps Iwant are in testing, but I dont want to upgrade to testing just to get a couple applications
<borgista> Anybody else having Dapper MPlayer-plugin woes too?
<jshriver> ubuntu is debian like right? I can still use apt-get/apt-cache dpkg?
<Bilange> for the record, I also had this kind of problem-- dont remember what I did to get rid of the nag
<redguy> Ali: the initscript check if file /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot exists on boot
<nickrud> jshriver, the tools are identical
<gnomefreak> jshriver: yes
<NickGarvey> borgista: most likely in #ubuntu+1 would be the best place to check
<linxeh> biovore: yeah,  its because there arent any real suitable packages yet - I want to drop it and stick with standard I guess
<biovore> borgista: I built mplayer from source, newest cvs works alot better then that package in multiverse
<borgista> Thanks
<linxeh> although Xgl is so nice to use :o
<gnomefreak> jshriver: the packages are _not_ the same hence the reason things will break on cross platform upgrade
<Beakster> hi, im thinking about installing Ubuntu in a Athlon 800 512MB to use for mythtv.  DOes that soud like a good idea?  or better to stick with debian?
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: network disabled ? That's odd. I'm not really sure how to fix that. I'm guessing you can't ping a local server or your router?
<NickGarvey> xgl is beautiful..
<nickrud> xgl is october away (I hope)
<NickGarvey> mian1ak: ifconfig eth0 shows stuff though?
<redguy> Ali: if it's set as executable it will be run, otherwise pppd call provided is issued
<biovore> nickrud: I had it working in dapper just a little while ago
<rustlerharv> Beakster: i cant get mythtv to work right but im and idiot so
<fiveiron> whats a good php editor?
<NickGarvey> fiveiron: vi
<redguy> Ali: s/issued/executed/
<NickGarvey> ;)
<dabaR> eclipse, vi, gedit, bluefish
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, nope cant ping local NickGarvey yes
<fiveiron> NickGarvey: heheh
<redguy> fiveiron: vim, emacs, kate
<fiveiron> sorry let me clarify
<NickGarvey> mianiak: do you have an IP?
<ciplogic> endersshadow any result?:
<NickGarvey> mianiak: like 192.168.*.*?
<Bilange> fiveiron: bluefish was a favourite of mine, although eclipse might be a good idea if you have a fast machine too
<endersshadow> ciplogic: yeah, i'm looking for the program to rename reiserfs partitions
<fiveiron> i'm looking for a php code beautifier which IDEALLY also has the capability from within the application to open and save files on a remote ftp server
<mianiak> NickGarvey, nope, ifconfig eth0 would show ip yes?
<N2DIY> how do I get Evolution to fetch my mail, the send/receive button is ghosted out.
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: But it won't show mac-address (but ff:ff..) ?
<ciplogic> endershadow: I think that is only a GNOME issue, and to remane it in GConf or somelike that
<NickGarvey> mianiak: I don't understand what you just said? could you pastebin ifconfig eth0?
<ciplogic> endersshadow: for my knowledge reiser FS haven't names
<nickrud> biovore, so have I, but I hope for better tools, like better window management
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, yeh ff:ff....
<biovore> nickrud: don't we all :-P
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: Line NickGarvey said, pastebin :)
<NickGarvey> s/Line/Like/ ;)
<nickrud> !!! unleash the devs !!!
<ubotu> nickrud: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<haasteem> hi, is there anybosy else using blackbox as window manager?
<angel> QUE ONDA
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fiendskull9> do you guys know of any good Python GUI IDE's?
<mianiak> NickGarvey, ENE|Toxic  cant paste it i will hve to put it in a ile and transfer with my usb stick..
<Bilange> haasteem: i did in the past, but in windows though :/
<NickGarvey> mianiak: haha good point
<iudicium> Boa Constructor fiendskull9
<NickGarvey> mianiak: um yeah if that wouldn't be to much of a hastle..
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9: eric
<NickGarvey> mianiak: do you have a cross over cable?
<Sanne> fiendskull9, there are lots, I like eric (qt-based), also take a look at drpython.
<fiendskull9> gnomefreak, is it GUI? and an ide
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, NickGarvey i gotta feed my daughter srry but i have to stop now, i will get back to it asap, thnx for help so far
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: np
<fiendskull9> ill try eruc
<NickGarvey> ENE|Toxic: well its just he doesn't have internet heh how can he pastebin it
<fiendskull9> *eric
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9: yes
<NickGarvey> mianiak: alright, good luck
<gnomefreak> also anjuta is good
<ENE|Toxic> NickGarvey: ooo now I get it haha :)
<fiendskull9> it does python?
<gnomefreak> but iirc eric will only do python
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9: yes anjuta does python
<ciplogic> endersshadow: the name is asigned in Volume name
<fiendskull9> gnomefreak, oh, i thought it only did c and cpp, i have it.
<ciplogic> When I choose property on the drive
<endersshadow> ciplogic: there's a bug filed about it in launchpad
<endersshadow> ciplogic: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/30867
<haasteem> bilange: ahhh, ok... i was having some font trouble
<ciplogic> endersshadow: Nope... it is good... is not like bug
<haasteem> so i guess it is in fact more gtk related
<nickrud> ciplogic, rierserfstune --label  ?
<ciplogic> nickrud
<ciplogic> Nickrud: I try right now
<nickrud> ciplogic, man rieserfstune for the details
<haasteem> does gedit use gtk?
<nickrud> haasteem, of course it does, it's gnome
<biovore> haasteem: I think it dose
<redguy> haasteem: the g suggests so
<nicolas__> ok, i just upgraded from sarge to breezy, everything worked almost without problems, except for the last step, which is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<haasteem> right
<haasteem> stupid question
<nicolas__> broken deps with gaim, synaptic, python-apt etc
<rustlerharv> what is gtk
<nickrud> haasteem, no, not a stupid question, just a brain fart :)
<redguy> nicolas__: erm
<haasteem> but how come then that it does not listen to my setting in the gtkrc-2.0 file?
<nicolas__> redguy: what?
<redguy> nicolas__: updated from sarge to breezy? since when sarge was an ubuntu release?
* nickrud runs from .gtkrc-2.0, he gave up on that level of control a long time ago
<ciplogic> I cannot umount partition :P
<nicolas__> redguy: it is not
<gnomefreak> redguy: sarge was never a ubuntu release
<redguy> nicolas__: you should say: I broke my sarge install when I was tryng to change my distro to ubuntu
<nicolas__> redguy: well, someone else did it on ubuntuforums, and so i did
<redguy> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<nicolas__> everything is working well
<gnomefreak> redguy: sarge nad ubuntu dont use same packages there is no doubt it will break
<nicolas__> redguy: i dont think you have anything to teach me
<nickrud> nicolas__, were you the guy that said he was going from sarge to breezy when I came in today?
<nicolas__> nickrud: yes
<juztin> if i use an alternative wm, for instance blackbox, will the icon that notifies you of available updates still pop up when updates are available?
<NickGarvey> nicolas__: good luck
<endersshadow> ciplogic: the more i look into it, there doesn't seem to be an easy way to change volume labels, but there are people working on it...i'm sorry
<nicolas__> NickGarvey: its done
<redguy> nicolas__: hmm, I thing dpkg's ubuntu factoid is more clear on that
<nickrud> nicolas__, I commented cuz I know it's a difficult road, you will have serious issues.
<toby_> justin: no
<haasteem> nickrud: it looks like the rest e..g x-chat, gimp, etc. run ok, but not gedit, the update manager.. it is rather strange
<Bilange> abotu xfce4: does apt-get install xfce as the default window manager when installing packages, or some tuneup is required?
<biovore> nicolas__: I done a sarge to brezzy dist-upgrade as well
<nicolas__> nickrud: not too much
<juztin> bummer :/
<nicolas__> just a couple dpkg segfaults ;P
<toby_> you can do an apt-get something or other as a cron job
<|austin|> quick question: I have a 5 gig partition which just became free.  is this big enough for a ubuntu install with gnome?
<redguy> nicolas__: I doubt that you will learn anything usefull other than debian != ubuntu
<kbrooks> |austin|: ubuntu requires min 1 gb
<|austin|> awesome
<toby_> fluxbox is nice
<|austin|> does that include gnome?
<_jason> |austin|: it's big enough with and without gnome (~1.8 is min for gnome included)
<Bilange> austin: yes, 2 and more gb is required to install it, after the installation 1.5 gig is really used
<nicolas__> redguy: almost
<nickrud> haasteem, I've fought that, and gave up. I stick with the tools for themes, and maybe alter a theme slightly here and there
<rustlerharv> i tinhk i used 4 for everything
<nicolas__> biovore: had any problem with installing ubuntu-desktop ?
<redguy> nicolas__: but maybe you could educate me: what's the point in such an "upgrade" ?
<biovore> nicolas__: I didn't have any problems with it here
<haasteem> nickrud: ok. i do not really want to use gnome-font properties, i am using blackbox (without a desktop manager)... and if i did run gnome-font-properties other unecessary gnome stuff is loaded...
<ciplogic> reisertune works... but no effect :)
<nickrud> nicolas__, 'just a dpkg segfault *cough*(
<nicolas__> redguy: prevent data loss while preventing data backup when changing distro
<rustlerharv> |austin|:  right now im using 3.4 gigs
<nicolas__> and also
<endersshadow> sorry :(
<nickrud> haasteem, I've never used blackbox, so I don't have much to offer
<nicolas__> i saved almost 30 minute
<slavik> I got dapper working :D
<slavik> no wifi yet
<ciplogic> The name change from C in + even I choose as label: test
<netgeek60> Is the Dapper beta worth taking for a spin? <relatively stable?>
<redguy> nicolas__: there are at least several way better ways of acheiveing the goal you described
<rustlerharv>  netgeek60 yes
<rustlerharv> i havent had any problems
<nickrud> netgeek60, if you're comfortable with the tools provided to fix problems, yes. Otherwise I'd suggest waiting.
<nicolas__> redguy: did i told you it went almost perfectly ?
<Sanne> haasteem, there's lightweight the gtk-theme-switch utility to control some of the gnome/gtk appearance when you haven't installed a full Gnome.
<nicolas__> in less than 20 min
<gn0m3> hi
<gn0m3> can anyone help me with the gaim messenger
<nicolas__> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<netgeek60> Cool... i don't mind fixing problems as long as there are only a few now & then.
<rustlerharv> gn0m3: whats up
<gn0m3> how do u add pictures to your profile?
<gn0m3> it gives u the option
<rustlerharv> i tinhk thats your buddy icon
<redguy> nicolas__: "broken deps with gaim, synaptic, python-apt etc" <-- you call this "almost perfect"
<gn0m3> but is there a specific format or a specific size?
<ciplogic> gn0m3: you have in account property
<gn0m3> i know but it did not allow me
<matth-w> nickrud, hey did you ever find anything about the cd-r?
<gn0m3> i added the pic but nothing came up
<redguy> nicolas__: I call it "broken system"
<redguy> nicolas__: a amtter of perspective
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> i have this idea
<_Dez> how do i mount a usb drive in terminal
<rustlerharv> what messenger are you using
<kbrooks> i think
<haasteem> Sanne: i know that one, it has no effect unfortunately...
<kbrooks> ...
<rustlerharv> aim msn etc
<nickrud> matth-w, your issue scrolled out of my xchat window, what was it again?
<gn0m3> im using aim
<gn0m3> but its gaim here
<haasteem> Sanne: by the way, i do have a full gnome installed
<codecaine> anybody using gaim2?
<Milk_> ello
<matth-w> Oh, I need mp3 plugin's to burn with serpentine or gnomebaker
<moparfan90> hi everyone/......... how do i give write access for everyone for    /usr/games
<moparfan90> ?
<rustlerharv> codecaine: i am
<nickrud> matth-w, ah
<codecaine> is it real nice does it have webcam?
<rustlerharv> my only problem is i have to run it as root
<moparfan90> .. in a terminal
<Sanne> haasteem, it hasn't? It should... oh, if you have gnome, then you could run the gnome theme manager from the command line.
<Milk_> I'm having issues getting any software to recognise my joystick.. any sugestions on where I can edit a config file or otherwise get this setup correctly?
<__nev__> moparfan90: chmod 1777 /usr/games
<rustlerharv> no web cam
<biovore> gaim2 is in beta 3
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<sb_> salve
<redguy> moparfan90: what for?
<diomedes> so whats with ubuntu install not asking for a root password? and assuming i want to use dhcp?
<codecaine> oh nothing really new
<nickrud> matth-w, I answered up on that one thinking it was ripping, not writing. I've never written a music cd in my life :)
<sb_> oh merda
<nxvl> hi
<sb_> hi
<redguy> !tell diomedes about root
<sb_> i have Dapper Drake
<Milk_> diomedes, thats the default, its meant to make install easy and safe
<haasteem> Sanne: yeah.... gnome theme manager does not invoke other gnome stuff?
<sb_> what i use to see a divx?
<sethk> diomedes, it asks for a root password in expert mode
<matth-w> nickrud, never burned a audio cd?
<_Dez> how do i mount a usb drive in terminal
<biovore> sb_: xine or mplayer will do it
<sethk> diomedes, and the dhcp assumption isn't unreasonable for a default
<redguy> diomedes: if you want to have more controll on what is actually done during the install do an expert install
<sb_> but i haven't a codec
<rustlerharv> sb_: totem will do it
<ciplogic> nickrud: I have write with a soft crayon and say the content of it ;)
<biovore> sb_: google for divx4linux
<sb_> ok
<biovore> or divx5linux
<redguy> !tell sb_ about restricted
<diomedes> grr, linux is becoming windows
<rustlerharv> you nmeed to install the good bad and ugly pcks
<nickrud> matth-w, only once, I just put a bunch of mp3's on a data cd, which my dvd player recognized. That was for fun, and never repeaed
<ciplogic> nickrud: do you know how to change the volume in GNOME?
<Milk_> diomedes, why do you say that?
<matth-w> okay
<diomedes> os aren't meant to think for you
<Sanne> haasteem, well, it will load the libraries it needs to run, as would for example gimp or firefox or openoffice, if you run them.
<nxvl> i want to install ubuntu but i haven't a CD-drive or a Floppy
<nickrud> ciplogic, no, I'd look at that bug report someone pointed you at
<s|k> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Milk_> diomedes, so defaulting to static IP and defaulting asking for a default root is not thinking for you?
<redguy> diomedes: sorry, I must have missed the expert mode in the Windows setup
<nxvl> is there any way to install it throu the net?
<ciplogic> nickrud: the bug say that: should display the volume info but displays the names of the drive
<sethk> diomedes, not really.  you want expert mode behavior, install in expert mode
<ciplogic> To me display correctly the volume info
<steel> what were the commands to see who's in the FTP server? for proftpd?
<redguy> diomedes: if you like to think for the os try slackware
<__nev__> steel: ftpwho
<steel> thanks
<ciplogic> And that bug doesn't apply to me... the bad part is that the drive name is really wrong
<ciplogic> My question is how to change it
<codecaine> anybody have file sharing problems with windows on ubuntu using samba?
<ciplogic> I have nothing with name, only my question is how to change ;)
<diomedes> milk did i say default to anything? no i said ask, ie static or dhcp
<redguy> diomedes: aor lfs even
<Milk_> codecaine, its all about setup, what problem are you having?
<rustlerharv> doesnt nautilis do file sharing
<nickrud> ciplogic, if using reiserfstune --label doesn't show the correct name in gnome but will on the command line, that's a bug to be filed
<redguy> codecaine: no, what is your problem?
<haasteem> Sanne: ok, i will give it a try, thanks
<matth-w> Well is there someone that might help me, I'm needing plugin's for my serpentine to burn a audio-cd from mp3's
<Sanne> haasteem, you're welcome
<nickrud> ciplogic, I haven't used rieserfs under ubuntu so I'm not up on the latest
<diomedes> redguy this install is for my wife, i use solaris.. its just sad that the defaults for linux are now dumbed down
<ciplogic> nickrud: changing to xfs may fix that things?
<mianiak> NickGarvey, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12906
<sethk> diomedes, that's not true.  the defaults for ubuntu are dumbed down
<codecaine> I click on share folder under system then choose a external hd I want to share give it an name as a windows file server but when I try to open it up in windows theres no folder showing
<nickrud> ciplogic, what's wrong with ext3?
<sethk> diomedes, use slackware
<diomedes> are native debian and slackware the only old school distros
<sethk> diomedes, no, but of the majors possibly
<jmg> diomedes no there are others that predate and have died out
<sethk> diomedes, there are a slew of distros now
<jmg> yggrdasil
<ciplogic> nickrud: I heard that may remain corrupt the transaction log on a power break
<NickGarvey> mianiak: whoa is that messed up
<ciplogic> nickrud: reiserfs haven't that problem
<mianiak> heh
<codecaine> ?
<nickrud> ciplogic, heh. I have totally useless power here, and never had that issue.
<sethk> ciplogic, reiserfs has many many other problems, though
<NickGarvey> mianiak: show that to someone smarter than me I have no idea at all..
<spoons> I'm having trouble installing Blender 3D 2.41, I could only get blender 2.37 from the repositories, so I found a copy that was supposed to be packed for Ubuntu. when I try to install it with this command "dpkg -i blender_2.41-1ubuntu4_i386.deb" I get dependancy errors.
<spoons>  blender: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2) but 1:4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed           Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<diomedes> a slew isn't really a good thing, they all just try to be dumber then the other so the pc mag reader uses their version
<sethk> ciplogic, ext3 is really quite stable, and doesn't claim to be totally bullet proof
<redguy> diomedes: Note that ubuntu is mostly a desktop distro and dhcp is what most desktop users want. The install should be simple to attract more users from the Windows world, don't you agree?
<NickGarvey> spoons: then get the dependancies :)
<mianiak> NickGarvey, ok , i post it int he forum, thanx for your help
<diomedes> what happened to unix being selective about its friends
<Milk_> diomedes, whats the difference, use expert or fix it afterwards
<nickrud> ciplogic, I rebooted on power failure in probably 10 times in a month before buying a ups, and never lost data
<spoons> NickGarvey how do I do that?
<NickGarvey> mianiak: :)
<sethk> diomedes, you have the behavior you want.  why bitch because it isn't the default?
<Milk_> codecaine, you need to setup samaba users for the user
<NickGarvey> spoons: apt-get what it says, libgcc1 or smotheing
<kingspawn> diomedes: chill out, install Arch Linux from archlinux.org
<spoons> NickGarvey that just gives me the same errors.
<codecaine> for windows user name
<NickGarvey> spoons: exact same? like it depends on itself?
<Milk_> codecaine, yes
<spoons> Nick, it gives me the blender error
<Sanne> spoons, I always use the blender from blender.org and install it manually in /usr/local/<whereveryouwant>.
<spoons> Sanne do you not need these dependancies that way?
<zanth> good day
<Milk_> diomedes, if your looking for a completely configurable, highly selctive distro, try standard debian or slackware, but don't fault ubuntu for being EXACTLY what it advertises
<ciplogic> nickrud: I backup the partition and I will format as EXT3 :)
<redguy> diomedes: so you say that linux and/or unix should be only for "the chosen ones", right? Or do you expect that every computer user knows about IP configuration?
<noaxispoint> I have looked online for this; is there a way to make the gdm route the X session to a remote X server already started?  The other machine would have a static IP address.
<ciplogic> nickrud: I believe you... I was only affraid of that side...
<zanth> I was wondering if there was anything like kxdocker for gnome?
<sethk> redguy, not only that, but it has a mode that does exactly what he wants.  He's just bitching because it isn't the default.  That's not reasonable at all.
<Sanne> spoons, no, I don't have those problems on Breezy. But there's one: you would need to get blender for python2.3 and also install python2.3 from apt (if you want to use that), because breezy's python2.4 isn't compatible with blender/python2.3
<kingspawn> the os wars are getting old. no need.
<_jim_> hey guys , can anyone help me ? ubuntu cant see my other Fat32 partitions
<NickGarvey> I'd use !wars but I had to delete it (cough)
<sethk> _jim_, why do you think that?
<diomedes> redguy if they dont know about ip config then i highly doubt *nix is the os for them
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: heh
<nickrud> ms1.2!!
<_jim_> i cant see my other partitions
<rustlerharv> _jim_: is it your fstab
<Milk_> diomedes, your a bit of a windows user then?
<_jim_> whats fstab ?
<sethk> _jim_, did the partitions exist when you installed ubuntu?
<kingspawn> Milk_: let it go, man
<codecaine> user under security? in the smb.conf?
<_jim_> no seth
<Milk_> kingspawn, but but but
<_jim_> they was RAW
<sethk> _jim_, that's the reason
<_jim_> so
<sethk> _jim_, you'll have to add them manually now
<_jim_> is there a reason to fix that ?
<redguy> diomedes: right, let that herd stick in the Windows world, so that we, the True Computer Users can have the power of unix just to ourselves
<Milk_> codecaine, in the smb.conf... well... kinda
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<_jim_> ah yeh :D
<nickrud> _jim_, it's actually the file /etc/fstab , it's the definition of where disk partitions are mounted in the unified file system
<rustlerharv> you need to add lines to fstab
<nicolas__> ok i fixed all those broken packages, due to my usage of debian backports, everything would have go really well, from a fresh sarge to breezy, this is nothing risky
<sethk> _jim_, a reason?  the reason is that you want to see the partitions
<Sanne> spoons, I hope I wasn't too confusing...
<Milk_> codecaine, check out the samba docs for adding a user
<Milk_> codecaine, let me see if I can find a link
<_jim_> sorry mistake
<sethk> _jim_, it is easy to do, you simply have to edit /etc/fstab, as several have started to tell you
<_jim_> so
<_jim_> i open fstab in etc ?
<baconbacon> !mount
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<sethk> _jim_, yes, with an editor
<rustlerharv> sudo gedit
<nickrud> _jim_, read the ubotu link that baconbacon so kindly provided
<sethk> _jim_, rustlerharv 's was for you
<diomedes> redguy no its horses for courses,  look at the lashing lindows/linspire got when if came out
<_jim_> wow
<Milk_> codecaine, http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2002-May/043748.html
<nickrud> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<_jim_> so much support in here lol thanks alot guys !
<_jim_> ubuntu rox :D
<nickrud> _jim_, check out the ubotu one just above as well
<nalioth> diomedes: redguy: distro discussion can take place happily in #ubuntu-offtopic
<diomedes> sorry if i feel someone should know something about an os that can be used to be harmful to others if not looked after correctly
<_jim_> alright
<redguy> sorry nalioth
<baconbacon> i glance once in a while to type !something and im praised for it :)
<amphi> diomedes: dos can be used to be harmful to others ;)
<dylonium> hey
<rustlerharv> _jim_: the little life peserve has alot of this stuff in it
<ciplogic> amphi: MS distros may be on #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<amphi> ciplogic: ack
<_jim_> hey guys
<_jim_> i dont know the hda0 / 1 things
<dylonium> Does anyone know how to boot on GRUB if its on an external HDD?
<_jim_> and i cant access System/Disks
<dylonium> it messed up my whole computer
<baconbacon> hda is first hard disk, hdb first slave, hdc second master..
<sethk> dylonium, your BIOS has to support it
<Milk_> dylonium, thats dependent on your bios
<sethk> dylonium, and most don't
<dylonium> it does
<codecaine> so you have to set a password for a user :/
<dylonium> huh?
<rustlerharv> _jim_: hda is your master hdd 1 is the first partition on it
<Milk_> codecaine, you have to have the same user on both systems with the same smbpassword
<amphi> _jim_: hda is the first disk on the first controller, hda1 the first parttion on that disk, hda2 the second, etc.
<dylonium> i already screwed my comp. up, im running on a live version
<dylonium> how can i get back on windows
<sethk> dylonium, you can install grub on the MBR of the internal disk and have it boot from the external
<baconbacon> hda1-2-3-4 are 1st,2nd,... primary partitions
<dylonium> when i boot, it immidiately gets a gruub error
<sethk> dylonium, what's the error?
<rustlerharv> i love how 20 ppl answer the same ?
<dylonium> hold on one sec
<baconbacon> hda5-6-7-8-... are logical partitions
<kingspawn> dylonium: have you still got the original partition?
<NickGarvey> how do you make cat continue to dump a file?  like a log for example
<kingspawn> dylonium: windows, that is
<Milk_> rustlerharv, its called good service
<sethk> rustlerharv, you want one right answer and 19 wrong ones?  :)
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: doesnt tail have some kind of option?
<amphi> NickGarvey: tail -f perhaps
<Sanne> NickGarvey, I don't use cat, I use: tail -f <filename>
<dylonium> yes i do
<kingspawn> thats it
<rustlerharv> at least you nkow its right
<dylonium> i do have the original pertition
* Sanne is *always* too late!
<Milk_> rustlerharv, yep
<dylonium> par*
<NickGarvey> yeah I was thinking of tail, just wondering if cat had it too, alright though thank you
<Milk_> codecaine, did that help?
<dylonium> but i heard i have to use the recover disk in order to recover the MBR
<sethk> dylonium, if you mean you have the original MBR, you can restore it
<dylonium> but i lost it, and it doesnt work
<codecaine> kinda but on windows I do use passwords for file sharing
<sethk> dylonium, no, not true
<dylonium> i do ahve it
<dylonium> but how?
<codecaine> I have a password to login to windows
<sethk> dylonium, dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<dylonium> Grub Loading stage 1.5.
<dylonium> Error 21 ----thats the error btw
<Milk_> codecaine, good, but you need the same user and password on linux
<baconbacon> _jim_ you can use fdisk /dev/hda (command line) or disk manager in system menu to check partitions
<dylonium> dylonium, dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 *whats that?*
<kingspawn> dylonium: you can boot the windows cd and use fixmbr utility in rescue mode, if you just need to get back your windows mbr
<Milk_> you know.. I asked a question when i came in. and I have no idea if it got answered
<Milk_> hahaah
<sethk> dylonium, that's how to restore the mbr
<sethk> dylonium, which is what you asked
<Milk_> Anyone here using a Joystick and maybe.. gl-117
<_jim_> i mounted
<dylonium> so how do i do it
<_jim_> should i reboot now ?
<dylonium> where do i type what u jsut gave me?
<dylonium> that *dylonium, dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1*
<sethk> _jim_, no
<rustlerharv> _jim_: yes
<_jim_> lol
<sethk> _jim_, rebooting for what reason?
<_jim_> to see them
<_jim_> i got no confirmation
<sethk> _jim_, just do mount -a
<rustlerharv> you can reboot or mount manually
<_jim_> and dont see them
<dylonium> hello?
<phoul> Excuse me
<dylonium> where do i type *dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1*
<NickGarvey> phoul: excused
<alex_> hola
<sethk> dylonium, at a command prompt.  where do you type anything?
<phoul> Im looking for the latest dapper and such and somone just told me that this list: http://members.shaw.ca/darkcloud54/sources.list isnt the one to use
<phoul> I was sure it was
<dylonium> where can i get a command prompt
<_jim_> mount -a dont do anything too
<dylonium> thats my problem
<nickrud> sethk, what's filename?
<NickGarvey> !tell phoul about dapper
<dylonium> where?
<ciplogic> nickrud: I have clean up the partition, I format it as ext3 and no success :(
<phoul> Umm could somone just check that list out tho
<rustlerharv> _jim_: i reboot
<sethk> nickrud, I'm not sure, what'a file?
<phoul> because im running dapper
<_jim_> hey guys
<diomedes> so back ontopic there an easy kde install for ubuntu?
<christianpiper> join #blenderQA
<nickrud> ciplogic, ok, and arg, sethk :)
<_jim_> when i do sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o umask=000
<_jim_> i get a confirmation ?
<dylonium> hello?
<dylonium> where can i get a command prompt to type dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<baconbacon> diomedes: ubuntu with KDE is kubuntu, check #kubuntu
<sethk> _jim_, I'm not sure what you mean by a confirmation, but probably not, no
<nickrud> ciplogic, what exactly are you trying to do? Last we talked, I thought you simply wanted to label your reiser partition
<_jim_> alright
<sethk> _jim_, you can do  ls /media/windows and you'll see files
<rustlerharv> _jim_: you should get an error or see the drie were you told it to go
<phoul> anyone here who can see it
<dylonium> seth???
<baconbacon> diomedes: but if you want kde and already have ubuntu installed, you can install the package kubuntu-desktop
<dylonium> can you see my typing?
<baconbacon> no
<blind> nope.
<kingspawn> diomedes: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, i believe.
<dylonium> all joking aside
<nickrud> ciplogic, ?
<dylonium> someone help me out please
<ciplogic> nickrud: the partition is /dev/hda1 mounted to /media/C an ex-FAT32 partition and as name is seen in GNOME as "+ \n //End; "
<dylonium> where can i get a command prompt
<dylonium> to type *dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1*
<NickGarvey> dylonium: I see your typing, applictions > terminal
<sethk> dylonium, sorry, I have to handle work stuff at the moment
<ciplogic> nickrud: And is anoying at least because use 2 lines in places, and everywhere
<NickGarvey> dylonium: wait.. of
<blind> applications >accessories terminal
<rustlerharv> dylonium: apps
<dylonium> huh?
<NickGarvey> haha sorry, no gui
<dylonium> so just go to terminakl and paste dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<deepak> hello
<dylonium> and it should make my MBR recover?
<nickrud> ciplogic, ok. You have a partition that's /hda1 , it's a fat32, and it has a totally useless label name. You want to change it to something useful ?
<blind> yes dylonium
<dylonium> THANKS SO MUCH
<ciplogic> nickrud: was fat32
<dylonium> ill be back in shortly
<nickrud> ciplogic, was fat32, is now?
<dylonium> can i set this irc chat as a favorite?
<ciplogic> nickrud: now ext3 :P
<ciplogic> nickrud: was until some moments ReiserFS
<_jim_> k ill go rebooting now
<_jim_> brb
<dylonium> ill be back possibly
<dylonium> pray for me-- hah
<ciplogic> nickrud: every case mounted well, I know how to edit fstab,etc. only has a bad label :((
<nickrud> ciplogic, if it's an ext3 partition, do:   sudo e2label /dev/hda1 <name you want>
<ciplogic> should I logoff from gnome?
<linxeh> I'm having a problem with my SD/MMC card reader - [4490680.628000]  generic_make_request: Trying to access nonexistent block-device mmcblk0 (0). I have tried mknod to create the device (even though there was a device there already) and it still isn't working. Any ideas?
<ciplogic> nickrud: no effect :(
<ciplogic> I umount and mount again :(
<nickrud> ciplogic, no, you can do that from a terminal from inside gnome
<ciplogic> I've done that
<biovore> http://packages.ubuntu.com/  good for looking up package depencies
<Seewai> is it possible to change the xorg bit depth on the fly?
<Seewai> does anyone know
<dylonium> it didnt work people
<dylonium> *dd if=filename of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1*
<ciplogic> seewai: nope... xrandr can change refresh and resolution
<dylonium> it said, dd: opening `filename': No such file or directory
<blind> what error did it give you, dylonium ?
<jarle> How do I install a .deb file that I have already downloaded to my HD? (Opera)
<Seewai> but it's not possible to change the bit depth?
<rustlerharv> Seewai: idk if anything you would have to reboot x
<Hobbsee> !tell jarle about deb
<Jowi> Seewai: not possible. i can change resolutions though and refresh rate
<nickrud> ciplogic that works here
<blind> no no, you have to put an actual filename
<dylonium> whats that mean?
<Seewai> nuts
<biovore> Seewai: hit ctrl alt + a few times..  if xorg is setup right you will flip though different modes and res
<dylonium> what filename
<dylonium> mbr?
<kingspawn> dylonium: filename is just the filename of the mbr you said you had saved
<dylonium> i dont know the actual directory
<nickrud> ciplogic, on my mounted home partition (the things I try for people here :)
<ciplogic> nickrud: life is anfair :)
<dylonium> anyone know of the mbr extension for windows?
<ciplogic> *unfair
<Seewai> oh well
<dylonium> do you guys get paid to help out?
<Hobbsee> no
<nickrud> dylonium, I get plenty of razzies, I live on them :)
<biovore> no
<dylonium> just makes u guys better right?
<redguy> no
<Seewai> cheers anyways
<kingspawn> we get paid in smiles
<kingspawn> (/cheese)
<dylonium> wait, so anyone know the filename i can try?
<blind> dylonium, you have to use the filename of the mbr
<redguy> dylonium: did you do a backup of your mbr with dd earlier?
<biovore> dylonium: mbr extention?
<kingspawn> dylonium: did you specifically do "dd if=/dev/hda of=file bs=512 count=1" at one time?
<dylonium> yes
<kingspawn> dylonium: what did you call the file?
<dylonium> idk about a backup
<niocin> hey when i type mkdir /media/partitionname
<dylonium> i still have it tho
<niocin> it says "access denied
<dylonium> its just GRUB tries to override it on the boot
<kingspawn> niocin: sudo
<blind> sudo, niocin
<dylonium> so do you know where i can find this file?
<kingspawn> dylonium: grub cant override this one, if youve got it
<kingspawn> dylonium: where did you save it? thats the question.
<niocin> so type sudo mkdir /media/pat
<redguy> niocin: is it by any chance a windows partition?
<dylonium> my internal hdd
<dylonium> and i partitioned my ex hdd
<niocin> yeah redguy
<blind> yes niocin
<dylonium> and then it tries to load grub, btu its on the ex and it tries to read the internal one
<redguy> !tell niocin about ntfs
<dylonium> and then my comoputer gets stuck
<nickrud> dylonium, people hang out here to help for a lot of reason, but every single one of us does it for one reason: we want your os to work
<dylonium> nice
<blind> diskmounter for ntfs. can't beat it in ease and quickness......
<dylonium> get what im saying?
<kingspawn> dylonium: you put the mbr on your external hd?
<dylonium> no, its on my internal hdd
<redguy> niocin: read the wiki link ubotu sent you
<niocin> thank you
<redguy> niocin: if it's NTFS then write access is not supported
<dylonium> i have to go eaty, ill be back in 5min
<ciplogic> nickrud: how do I choose to reconfigure GNOME and reget the all configs?
<dylonium> eat*
<ciplogic> nickrud: I believe that is a problem of GNOME
<dylonium> please stay ehre, give me 10 minutes
<dylonium> thanks!
<nickrud> ciplogic, you mean, reset your desktop to as if you have just started from scratch?
<amphi> niocin: you might want to check out 'captive ntfs'
<ciplogic> nickrud: yes
<moparfan90> im trying to lunch boot-up manager and i get this error "Failed to run bum as user root:
<moparfan90>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file"     what do i do??
<ciplogic> I use GNOME
<ciplogic> and as metapackage: ubuntu-desktop
<amphi> ciplogic: shh ;)
<nickrud> ciplogic, rm -r .gconf/* .gconfd/* .gnome/* .gnome2/*
<_jim_> hey guys
<_jim_> i made the dir /media/windows
<_jim_> but when im trying to mount first the ntfs
<_jim_> it says      mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<ciplogic> I log off and I will relogin
<julien> hello
<rustlerharv> if its ntfs you need differnt options in fstab
<amphi> _jim_: what does ls -l /dev/hda1 show?
<codecaine> I have samba installed I don't see smbadduser anywhere
<_jim_> root@10:~# ls -l /dev/hda1
<_jim_> ls: /dev/hda1: No such file or directory
<amphi> _jim_: how did you do that? ;)
<rustlerharv> it shoulden if it didnt mount it
<_jim_> so , what i should do ?
<rustlerharv> _jim_: is hda 1 ntfs or fat
<_jim_> ntfs
<rustlerharv> did you put the same lines in fstab as the fat
<niocin> okay i did the diskmounter thing and it says no available partitions
<_jim_> no
<_jim_> its different
<rustlerharv> what did you put
<amphi> _jim_: it seems you lack the file in /dev for some reason
<NickGarvey> _jim_: which is bad
<niocin> redguy: i type sudo fdisk -l it gives me my 200gb external, like it lists it there, but i cant access it anywehre, or am i just blind?
<_jim_> surt
<NickGarvey> _jim_: because even if there is nothing there.. /dev/hda10 should still be there
<ciplogic> I hate my drive C :)
<NickGarvey> wel 9
<_jim_> rustlerharv, i typed something different before for fat
<kingspawn> niocin: what does the fdisk -l output? pastebin it
<NickGarvey> oh wait
<NickGarvey> maybe not.
<niocin> kingspawn: pastebin?
<kingspawn> !pastebin
<niocin> kingspawn: oh i didnt that earlier
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<redguy> niocin: sorry, cant help you, got to go
<rustlerharv> the option is differnt too
<Bog_> is there an ubuntu virtual machine?
<rustlerharv> _jim_: i tihnk its umask=002 for ntfs
<crimsun> for version 5.10, yes, Bog_.
<_jim_> oo
<niocin> kingspawn: i mean i did that earlier
<Bog_> crim: where would I download it?
<crimsun> _jim_: 022.
<_jim_> in FAQ it says 0222
<rustlerharv> look it up cuz thats off mory
<kingspawn> niocin: oh, I didnt know that
<crimsun> Bog_: from vmware's Web site
<Bog_> crim: I dont mean the player, I mean a pre-installed ubuntu image
<_jim_> still the same about special device dont exist
<ciplogic> I will remove gtk and I will reinstall metapackage Ubuntu-dekstop and will reconfigure the drives
<amphi> _jim_: you can recreate the device file (if you need to) by doing 'cd dev; sudo mknod -m 660 hda1 b 3 1 && sudo chgrp disk hda1'
<niocin> kingspawn: are you looking at my pastebin? or what. I'm new to this.
<rustlerharv> _jim_: 0222 is right
<amphi> _jim_: make that 'cd /dev' above, sorry
<_jim_> guys , i tried to mount fat and it saying same thing : mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist
<amphi> _jim_: note the leading slash
<kingspawn> niocin: I dont know where your pastebin is
<kingspawn> niocin: I would need the url
<_jim_> im in /dev
<produkt_> what's libdb-4.2.so and how do I get it?
<nickrud> _jim_, sudo fdisk -l will tell you about your available partitions, does hda2 appear?
<amphi> _jim_: ok - no hda? files at all?
<Sivik> i need some help with some wireless drivers
<ciplogic> _jim_ : use sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<_jim_> Ooo
<niocin> kingspawn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12903
<_jim_> with fdisk -l i see many things
<ciplogic> _jim_: if starts means that you have hda
<_jim_> non of them is HDA
<_jim_> every is SDA
<amphi> _jim_: arrgh
<ciplogic> _jim_ : pressing P will show the partition list
<nickrud> _jim_, ah
<kingspawn> niocin: okay, is the 200gb drive the one you want to interact with?
<niocin> kingspawn: yeah and i have ubuntu installed on the 30
<_jim_> is it bad ?
<nickrud> luckily (for me) I know nothing about sda stuff, I get to bow out
<ciplogic> _jim_: SDA is for SATA/RAID drives
<rustlerharv> ive never heard of sda
<ciplogic> in rest works as HDA drives
<_jim_> so
<kingspawn> niocin: okay. problem is that there are no valid partitions recognized on that disk. what kind of filesystem have you got on it?
<amphi> rustlerharv: first scsi device
<_jim_> i can mount them too , right ?
<Jowi> how do I export display :0 in tightvncserver?
<_jim_> i got sata
<niocin> kingspawn: its a fat16 i believe
<_jim_> so i just change the letter H with S and try ?
<niocin> kingspawn: or is that not what your asking haha
<ciplogic> _jim_: to mount a /dev/sda1 like vfat you may use that command: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -fs vfat
<kingspawn> niocin: yes, thats what i am asking. if you do sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd, and choose print, what does it output?
<ciplogic> you should have created a folder named: /media/sda1
<bobbyd> hi
<dylonium> im back
<NickGarvey> hello
<ciplogic> Soon my Linux will quit :)
* nickrud truly wishes that scsci & serial ata had chosen to use different devices, but what the heck do I know
<dylonium> wait, so where is the MBR located for windows?
<bobbyd> i want to add: "export PATH=$PATH:$PSPDEV/bin/" every time I log in, where should I put that so every shell I open has that set? .bashrc?
<kingspawn> dylonium: I am telling you, this really does depend on where you saved that file
<niocin> kingspawn: raw - sectors - table - cancle
<kingspawn> bobbyd: /etc/login.defs
<dylonium> the default place
<dylonium> for windows
<bobbyd> kingspawn, thanks
<kingspawn> niocin: no info about partitions at all?
<dylonium> should it be like C:/WINDOWS/filename
<bobbyd> kingspawn, but I just want it for my user, not everyone...
<_jim_> do i need to mount my ntfs primary boot sda1 ?
<nickrud> dylonium, the mbr is on the very beginning of a device: far more often than not on the first hard drive on the first socket on the mother board
<kingspawn> dylonium: there is no default place. the MBR is 512 bytes at the beginning of your disk telling grub/windows where to boot
<_jim_> its already in desktop but i cant access it
<niocin> kingspawn: yeah like name: hdd1 ---part type : primary---FS type: FAT16
<txoinas> wenas gente
<txoinas> algun espaol ?
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kingspawn> niocin: now we're talking
<dylonium> how can i fix my problem then?
<niocin> kingspawn haha
<moparfan90> hello... im running xubuntu and downloaded a theme... how do i extract it?
<dylonium> i was told i have to get my recovery disk and go into the recover mode and type: fix mbr
<kingspawn> niocin: okay, out of cfdisk, and: sudo mkdir /media/hdd1
<Sivik> anyone use the drivers for the bcm43xx wireless cards?
<NickGarvey> Sivik: pick me pick me
<kingspawn> dylonium: not "fix mbr" but "fixmbr"
<NickGarvey> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<nickrud> !bcm43xx
<NickGarvey> I win
<nickrud> heh
<dylonium> yes
<niocin> kingspawn: okay
<txoinas> i try, sudo apt-get install etherboot but not install, how install it
<kingspawn> niocin: done that?
<niocin> kingspawn: yep
<dylonium> but how can i do this in a shorter form?
<dylonium> cause i cant get into my CD
<dylonium> it needs a pw
<dylonium> and i dotn ahve itm, and its not my windows default username
<dylonium> and troubleshooting ideas?
<linxeh> is there any way I can manually remove an entry from the installed package list ?
<kingspawn> niocin: now: sudo mount -t msdos /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1
<Sivik> that url doesn't exsit
<niocin> kingspawn: okay, and it didnt say anything after, was it supposed to?
<NickGarvey> Sivik: oh that sucks, let me check it
<codecaine> I did smbpasswd -a codecaine then enter the password twice same password I use on window and linux and user name but still can't see the shared folder on winxp pro
<niocin> kingspawn: OMG IT WORKED
<niocin> kingspawn: i love you
<nickrud> dylonium, if you were trying to get an mbr that booted linux, you'd probably get lots of help here, for fixing windows ?
<niocin> kingspawn: haha
<kingspawn> niocin: :)
<NickGarvey> Sivik: yes it does..
<kingspawn> niocin: lets get married ;)
<NickGarvey> Sivik: 1. Using Broadcom Wireless in Ubuntu Breezy 5.10
<kingspawn> niocin: great
<Sivik> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<niocin> kingspawn: OKAY! hha
<Sivik> thats what it gave me
<dylonium> im so confused
<Sivik> Nick: thats what it gave me
<NickGarvey> Sivik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<niocin> kingspawn: is there an easier way instead of typeing or coyping out kingspawn: every time?
<niocin> kingspawn: haha
<dylonium> does anyone know how to troubleshoot a windows admin passwrod?
<kingspawn> niocin: Yes there is, you need to add this entry to your /etc/fstab
<NickGarvey> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows
<nickrud> I thought I heard somewhere that cafuego had done some work on the bcm43xx recently
<Sivik> there we go
<Sivik> it worked that way
<kingspawn> niocin: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dylonium> thanks
<niocin> kingspawn: mmk now?
<Jowi> how do I export display :0 in tightvncserver? i can export :1 and so on without problem.
<cafuego> nickrud: I only packaged the firmware, nothing else.
<_jim_> YUPEEEEEEEEE I mounted my 2 fat32 partitions!
<dylonium> ill still stay in here
<nickrud> cafuego, I brought it up because of :
<_jim_> now guys , i need help how to access the already mounted Primary Boot partition
<dylonium> just in case i need help
<nickrud> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<kingspawn> niocin: look at the other entries, at the bottom, start a new entry, and make it like: /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1 msdos,umask=0000,fmask=0111,auto
<moparfan90> how do i extract a .tar.gz file in terminal???
<kingspawn> moparfan90: tar zxvf file
<derekS> moparfan90: tar xvzf file
<nickrud> cafuego, was mentioned as a bad link, my bad for not checking
<derekS> haha
<moparfan90> ok
<kingspawn> derekS: ;)
<moparfan90> thanks
<xnull> how can I make archives with zip ?
<jimcooncat> nautilus question: I want to right-click on a file and get the md5sum. How to set this up so it's easy?
<dylonium> zip cvf filename.zip ?
<dylonium> nvm
<linxeh> zip filename.zip list.of.files
<linxeh> you may need -r for recursive
<_jim_> hey guys how i can label my mounted partitions ?
<niocin> kingspawn: i have no clue haha, its fine i'll just stick to typing it out for now lmao
<moparfan90> where are the themes stored for xfce?
<kingspawn> niocin: if you just add the line i gave you to the end of /etc/fstab, you should be okay
<xnull> linxeh filename.zip dirs ?
<chucks> hello , could someone help me with a trouble i got with my laptop?
<linxeh> xnull: zip -r filename.zip dirs
<zyth> Anyone here ever install/use ISPConfig on Ubuntu?
<nicolas__> how do i manually get the pubkey for aptget ?
<xnull> linxeh thanks
<morose> oyeee i'm back :(
<moparfan90> sudo apt-get install pubkey .... maybe
<Caminomaster> Hello
<moparfan90> lol idk
<nicolas__> no
<Caminomaster> How can I configure aMSn to talk? (audio)
<christianpiper> GAH! Anyone know how to find/install libcario1 on a ubununtu dapper machine?
<niocin> kingspawn: i type that out and then i hit ctrl+x to get out then hit y to save and it says error writing /ect/fstab
<jmg> apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<niocin> kingspawn: no such file dir
<kingspawn> niocin: /etc, not /ect
<johntramp> hey i have a problem with the xorg in ubuntu on my brother's computer.  he just installed 5.10 and then updated everything overnight and then this morning xorg wouldn't start,  so I reinstalled the ATI modules and now xorg starts but there are 8 overlapping screens
<johntramp> has anyone seen this before?
<xnull> linxeh i got some warnings zip warning: name not matched: acs39co/acs39co/homedir/catalogs/acs39co/images
<nicolas__> jmg: thx
<nickrud> nicolas__, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv  437D05B5      gpg --export --armor 437D05B5  | sudo apt-key add -
<xnull> linxeh: its everything ok? or ?
<linxeh> johntramp: I've had no end of trouble with the ATI drivers so far
<linxeh> but I'm using Dapper, so :o
<morose> does one have to install spamassassin manually on breezy badger
<linxeh> xnull: does that path exist ?
<morose> (5.10)
<nickrud> nicolas__, erm, sorry  use :gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv  437D05B5  && gpg --export --armor 437D05B5  | sudo apt-key add -
<linxeh> morose: think its in either multiverse or universe
<niocin> kingspawn: er thats what i typed haha
<xnull> linxeh: its a link
<nicolas__> nickrud: thats what i was looking for but installing ubuntu-keyring fixed it
<Caminomaster> How can I configure aMSn to talk? (audio)
<johntramp> linxeh, well he doesn't need 3d rendering,  just to be able to use the computer
<kingspawn> niocin: there is no doubt that you have a /etc/fstab - you arent on a live cd are you?
<nickrud> nicolas__, I'm always glad to hear of a shortcut :)
<morose> linxeh: s'anks
<matth-w> It actually almost seems like I'm having a problem running my hardware...
<matth-w> Because my cam isn't working, my cd-r is having problems.
<ciplogic> nickrud: I was reinstalled GNOME and no progress :(
<niocin> kingspawn: nope i'm on a install cd
<_jim_> why i cant access Systen>Administration>Login Screen Setup ??????????/
<linxeh> johntramp: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see the card/screen/Driver whatever section, and change it to "ati" from fglrx if that is what is there
<kingspawn> niocin: then /etc/fstab exists, undoubtedly.
<linxeh> xnull: humm
<kbrooks> Caminomaster: #amsn ?
<linxeh> xnull: zip files wont handle links well - its not a windows concept I guess; why not use tar.gz ?
<nickrud> ciplogic, labels on a volume are nice, but not critical.
<niocin> kingspawn: actually bro it doesnt
<xnull> linxeh : cuz tar is not working
<_jim_> hey whats the FAQ ubuntu official site ?
<ciplogic> nickrud: you have right... :P
<Jowi> !vnc
<ubotu> [vnc]  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<linxeh> xnull: what does tar do ?
<christianpiper> Hello-- Does anybody know if it is possible to install libcario1 on dapper? I am trying to get Dr Queue installed...
<_jim_> !faq
<ubotu> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look - see also !desktopguide
<kingspawn> niocin: seriously? you are 100% sure here? ls -l /etc/fstab
<xnull> linxeh: core dumped i was hacked
<johntramp> linxeh, ah yes that was the first error -  missing module fglrx
<amphi> xnull: see the -y option for zip for symlink option
<niocin> kingspawn: wait, isnt /dev/hdd1 my 200gb one, i didnt install ubuntu on that
<Jowi> !info x11vnc
<steel> anyone have any idea how to get symlinks working in proftpd?
<johntramp> linxeh, ill try that
<ubotu> x11vnc: (VNC server which uses your current X11 session), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.7.1-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 420 kB, Installed size: 920 kB
<ciplogic> christianpiper: it is installed by default
<kingspawn> niocin: this is just to tell the system that it should make /dev/hdd1 available all the time
<linxeh> johntramp,: it should work to get you up and runnign again - its what I've had to do here
<linxeh> xnull: ouch; want a binary for tar?
<xnull> linxeh: nope
<ic56> Trying to install on a bad harddisk.  How do I tell the installer to run
<niocin> kingspawn: yeah dude i'm in on file browser on etc and i dont see fstab
<ic56> badblocks(8) when creating the filesystems?
<kingspawn> niocin: get into a terminal, and type ls -l /etc/fstab
<linxeh> maybe another thing you could do is make a ext2 filesystem in a file, and mount it with loopback?
<linxeh> assuming you are trying to backup files
<ciplogic> is name is: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2
<kingspawn> niocin: if it didnt exist, you probably wouldnt be able to boot your os
<nickrud> niocin, are you saying that /etc/fstab doesn't exist?
<christianpiper> On DAPPER? Really? Cause the .Deb installer said it couldn't fix the dependency- and apt-get install libcario1 didn't find the package....
<ciplogic> you may use a symlink to your old references
<xnull> linxeh: or can I do it with bunzip2? or gunzip ?
<denisbr> Hi, What is include in the package ubuntu-desktop?
<linxeh> xnull: those will only handle single files at a time; you normally use them with tar
<ciplogic> the package is named: libcairo2
<linxeh> xnull: you might be able to use cpio to create a cpio archive (older form of tar really), and gzip that etc
<niocin> kingspawn: it says -rw-r--r--  1 root root 464 2005-07-08 06:08 /etc/fstab
<ciplogic> but inside has references to libcairo1
<kingspawn> niocin: it exists! now: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<amphi> xnull: why can't you use tar?
<scorchsaber> Hey, I want to install firefox 1.5.0.2, and I was wondering: Should I compile from source, or follow the directions for the default tar.gz that you can download (instructions:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion)
<linxeh> amphi: it cores
<nickrud> christianpiper, try libcairo2
<niocin> kingspawn: hahaha woops, i was typing ect the entire time.......*slaps self*
<Elazar> Can anyone recommend a simple tool for Ubuntu that I can use to add text to a PDF file or export it to some editable format that won't rip the document formatting to shreds?
<nickrud> christianpiper, but dapper questions should be in #ubuntu+1
<kingspawn> niocin: I was suspecting that ;)
<amphi> xnull: try running the tar command under gdb and see why/where it segfaults, perhaps
<niocin> kingspawn: sorrya bout that
<kingspawn> niocin: its cool
<linxeh> amphi: he was hacked; I think he's just trying to backup a bunch of files
<farruinn> scorchsaber: If there is documentation on the wiki I would follow that
<niocin> kingspawn: mmk did that, brb food
<kingspawn> xnull: how did you get yourself hacked?
<amphi> linxeh: ah
<scorchsaber> farruin: There is documentation for both precedures
<slavik> !ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu is probably useless
<kingspawn> niocin: k, leaving in about 5-10
<Caminomaster> kbrooks, Yes,... can I configure aMSN to voice?
* nickrud wonders who would 'get themselves hacked', as if it was their volition
<scorchsaber> Which should I choose?
<kingspawn> nickrud: You know what I mean
<denisbr> Elazar, use the pdftotext for edit a pdf file
<linxeh> nickrud, depends if you are running a honeypot :)
<nickrud> kingspawn, heh. It's all about voice :)
<kingspawn> nickrud: :)
<spoons> I need to update libgcc1 to 1:4.0.2, though if I go to remove the old one it says it will take 600 and some odd meg off my hdd and that it is critical.
<spoons> what do I have to do to get Blender 2.41 installed!
<zyth> hmm
<linxeh> why remove the old one ?
<Elazar> denisbr: That'll convert it to plain text, though, won't it?
<nickrud> linxeh, and I stand corrected, that would be right voice
<scorchsaber> Should I install from source or prebuilt tar.gz?
<niocin> kingspawn: okay i'm back
<spoons> linxeh don't I need to remove the old one to find the new one?
<NickGarvey> spoons: same say you need to sell your soul...
<chucks> linxeh- hey can i ask you some help?
<linxeh> spoons: can you not just upgrade the packet ?
<linxeh> err
<linxeh> package
<denisbr> Elazar, yes, convert all text
<scorchsaber> Should I install Firefox from source, or from the prebuilt tar.gz?
<farruinn> scorchsaber: I would go with the the tar.gz - it won't take as long
<spoons> it says "libgcc1 is already the newest version."
<scorchsaber> thank you
<Elazar> denisbr: That's why I specifically said _won't_ rip the document formatting to shreds. :P
<rustlerharv> scorchsaber:  what about repos
<scorchsaber> repos doesn't have up-to-date anything, really
<lilminimey06> hi everyone
<nickrud> scorchsaber, from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<lilminimey06> everytime i connect my ipod i need to type this in a console: "mount -o users,exec,suid,umask=0 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ipod/" how can i make this auto?
<romulo> hi, how i prevent one module from loading on kernel?
<kingspawn> niocin: well, now you can test the fstab by first doing: sudo umount /media/hdd1  and then  sudo mount -a
<niocin> kingspawn: mmk
<scorchsaber> nickrud: I know, I have that page
<johntramp> linxeh, no that didn't change anything :(
<denisbr> What it is include in the package ubuntu-desktop? I want delete the package update-notifier, more is removing the package ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> scorchsaber, that wiki page will integrate firefox 1.5x properly with ubuntu
<dylonium> aha, i got the pw problem
<spoons> If I upgrade to the new Beta unbuntu, will it run blender3d 2.41
<dylonium> so im fixed
<dylonium> hopefully
<lilminimey06> anyone?
<niocin> kingspawn: mmk i did that, now i check in file browser?
<scorchsaber> Yes. Thanks though
<kingspawn> niocin: seems clever
<denisbr> Elazar, Sorry, I don't program for it
<amphi> denisbr: don't worry about that - ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<rustlerharv> spoons: it runs blender
<scorchsaber> the one on compiling also mentions that page to integrate your compiled version
<nickrud> scorchsaber, if you'd already seen that page, why even ask
<rustlerharv> idk about that version
<niocin> kingspawn: yep its there
<farruinn> spoons: You can check versions of packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kingspawn> niocin: then you're good to go, and it will mount every boot
<scorchsaber> nickrud: I didn't know whether to compile or use the default tar.gz
<spoons> rustlerharv do you know if it is version 2.41? I can install blender 2.37 but its missing features I need for the tutorials.
<scorchsaber> it was a deciosion
<ic56> denisbr: dpkg -L ubuntu-desktop
<denisbr> amphi, humm, then How I removed the update-notifier our disabilited the automatic run?
<scorchsaber> bleh
<lilminimey06> dont anyone know?
<niocin> kingspawn: mmk saweet, now about the whole typing out kingspawn: thing, is that something i'm just gonna have to do, or can i like shift click?
<nickrud> scorchsaber, ah. Sorry, I hadn't seen it since some effort to mention self-compiled packages had been added.
<amphi> denisbr: huh?
<kingspawn> niocin: what do you mean now?
<lilminimey06> i need to do that my ipod automaticly mounts when connected
<amphi> ipod schmipod
<scorchsaber> nickrud: I don't understand. What?
<rustlerharv> spoons: im running 2.41
<nicolas__> is there a metapackage for all the stuff that is normally installed at first boot ?
<denisbr> amphi, How I removed the package update-notifier ?
<niocin> kingspawn: how i have to type out kingspawn: every time, is there an easier way?
<kingspawn> niocin: oh, heh, just type ki and hit tab
<amphi> denisbr: htf would I know how you removed it?
<nickrud> scorchsaber, never mind me. I'll just point at that page, and shut up :)
<niocin> kingspawn, nice
<rustlerharv> idk how to use it yet but thats what im runnning
<scorchsaber> nickrud: :D
<niocin> kingspawn, that makes me less typing haha
<Sivik> what is the easy way to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<grungy> I ruined my sources.list and ran apt-get upgrade-dist
<kingspawn> niocin: does, doesnt it? :)
<spoons> rustlerharv do you know if I can upgrade ubuntu to the latest version without messing up my setup?
<scorchsaber> thanks anyway nickrud
<niocin> kingspawn, lol
<amphi> niocin: soon you'll find yourself trying to tab-complete every word ;)
<hondadarrell> anyone know where the C: drive is in wine?
<niocin> amphi, LOL yeah watch
<NickGarvey> hondadarrell: need to mount it.. !mount
<kingspawn> oh well, im off for the night
<rustlerharv> spoons: upgrading to dapper in general or for blender
<amphi> niocin: there's a script for irssi that uses a dictionary to let you do just that
<denisbr> amphi, yes, our How I then for to remove the execute automatic?
<spoons> rustlerharv upgrading to dapper
<hondadarrell> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<scorchsaber> Is there any terminal that accepts a command like Ctrl-V and C?
<scorchsaber> I mean, i makes it a bit difficult
<grungy> Is it possible to edit the sources.list in /etc/apt/sources.list from the cli?
<greenbmw530i> can someone help me out with the flashplayer plugin for firefox?
<scorchsaber> it* makes it a bit difficult
<niocin> amphi, LoL wow you linux users get WAY lazy huh?
<kingspawn> scorchsaber: ctrl-insert is copy, shift-insert is paste
<kingspawn> grungy: yes yes
<niocin> kingspawn, hey wait, if i want to put somehting on the hd, or change the name it wont let met
<inazad_> Anyone can help me about my nividia tv out ?
<greenbmw530i> can someone help me  with the flashplayer plugin for firefox?
<rustlerharv> spoons: i tihnk it would prolly depend ive upgrade b4 with no problems other then having to reenable me nvidia drivers
<linxeh> niocin, it's not a linux thing :p
<grungy> could you possibly tell me a way
<niocin> linxeh, haha
<grungy> it would be most appreciated
<farruinn> scorchsaber: if you're in gnome-terminal just add shift for your ctrl-c/v type stuff
<amphi> denisbr: sorry, you are hard to understand; you can use apt-get to remove the package; nothing else will be removed, just the ubuntu-desktop meta-package will no longer be installed, because one of the packages it 'contains' is being removed
<scorchsaber> Hm.. thanks
<kingspawn> niocin: type !vfat in the channel here, and read the link on the wiki
<niocin> !vfat
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<amphi> niocin: heh
<NickGarvey> amphi: where can I find that script!? I have done that more than once, be like... supercali (tab tab tab) hey what the?...
<rustlerharv> spoons: what tutorial are you r\unning
<greenbmw530i> can someone help me  with the flashplayer plugin for firefox?
<amphi> NickGarvey: heh - irssi.org
<vinboy> hi
<nickrud> green_earz, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<vinboy> how do I check my Xorg version?
<varsendagger> ahh my computer keeps rebooting when i leave   how can i find out why it is doing this?
<varsendagger> hig
<Sivik> green: are you using i386 or x86_64?
<varsendagger> hi
<greenbmw530i> i get a "NOTE:  Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<greenbmw530i>  components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser"
<nickrud> vinboy, X -version
<greenbmw530i> i386
<Sivik> then it should be very simple
<amphi> NickGarvey: dictcomplete.pl it's called
<grungy> could someone possible tell me how to edit a text file from the cli?
<greenbmw530i> when i try to delete the two xpti.dat's, it says I don't have access.
<Sivik> just go to a page that needs the plugin and click on the plugin
<greenbmw530i> yeah
<Sivik> cli?
<greenbmw530i> then i download
<_jason> grungy: nano /path/to/file
<grungy> gedit will certainly not work
<scorchsaber> scorchsaber@ubuntuDJ:/$ mv .mozilla/firefox .mozilla/firefox1.0.x.ubuntu
<scorchsaber> mv: cannot stat `.mozilla/firefox': No such file or directory
<Sivik> try vi
<grungy> command line interface
<varsendagger> anyone?
<Sivik> vi works
<Sivik> vi filenam
<grungy> damn, I don't know vi
<greenbmw530i> read the readme...do it, but i get "NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<greenbmw530i>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser"
<grungy> how about emacs?
<scorchsaber> Whats up with that? .mozilla is a hidden file, and there, and so is firefox in it. What do I need to do?
<NickGarvey> grungy: nano then?
<nickrud> greenbmw530i, use sudo to remove those files (although I never had to)
<grungy> seems more intuitive
<Sivik> green: it should it do automatily
<amphi> grungy: there's mcedit too
<greenbmw530i> it tells me i need an administrator to do so
<vinboy> thanks nickrud
<greenbmw530i> but i'll try sudo
<greenbmw530i> ty
<grungy> would sudo vi filename work also
<grungy> ?
<nickrud> grungy, for editing system files, yes
<greenbmw530i> btw, how can i just log in as root/admin so i don't have to worry about things like this?
<sethk> grungy, sure
<nickrud> greenbmw530i, use sudo
<j1p> gr33npho3nix, logging in as root is bad, use sudo
<grungy> cool, thanks, this is great
<grungy> I love it
<sethk> greenbmw530i, it's better to do sudo -i to get a root command shell
<greenbmw530i> k
<scorchsaber> greenbmw530i: You really don't want to, bad for security and all
<greenbmw530i> ok, thanks
<nickrud> greenbmw530i, it's a way of getting admin/root privileges, and a safe one
<dli> greenbmw530i, I enable root passwd on ubuntu :)
<scorchsaber> whats up with this:
<scorchsaber> scorchsaber@ubuntuDJ:/$ mv .mozilla/firefox .mozilla/firefox1.0.x.ubuntu
<scorchsaber> mv: cannot stat `.mozilla/firefox': No such file or directory
<farruinn> sethk: What's the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s -H?
<nickrud> dli, don't tempt people :)
<scorchsaber> There is that directory
<scorchsaber> But it won't move it?
<johntramp> linxeh, hmmm now all i get is a black screen
<grungy> well the problem is is that I ruined my sources.list for apt, so I'm stuck sans gui
<grungy> I'll try vi
<sethk> farruinn, -s sets the shell for each command, it isn't about getting a shell to enter multiple commands
<grungy> thanks guys
<nickrud> farruinn, you can see for yourself: do sudo -i , then env | sort. Then do sudo , then env | sort .
<Sivik> how do you upgrade from brezzy to dapper
<scorchsaber> solved it
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<scorchsaber> had to add ~/ in front
<_jason> Sivik: beware that dapper is still beta
<scorchsaber> I'll change the wiki to support that I guess
<Sivik> i don't care
<greenbmw530i> bah, whats the command to delete files in terminal?
<nickrud> farruinn, the critical issue is what is your home dir, sudo -i uses /root and sudo uses /home/<you>
<Sivik> i need the newer kernel
<_jason> greenbmw530i: rm
<_jason> ubotu: tell greenbmw530i about cli
<Sivik> rm green
<Redbluefire> Hey, X refuses to start on my fresh ubuntu install
<Sivik> green: its rm and if its a folder, its rm -r
<greenbmw530i> many thanks
<Redbluefire> I've tracked it to the config file, but dexconf errors out
<Sivik> green: yw
<johntramp> can't i browse the ubuntu forums without registering?
<nickrud> Redbluefire, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't get you a working X?
<niocin> Will someone help me install wine?
<newbuntu> can anyone tell me what the best way to convert a downloaded avi movie into  mpg so I can turn around and have k3b burn it to a vcd that can be watched on a dvdplayer?
<crimsun> niocin: enable universe, then use Synaptic to install wine
<nickrud> no, wine is evil (rflmao)
<NickGarvey> newbuntu: I saw a perl script, avi2mpeg
<newbuntu> niocin apt-get install wine  then install winetools
<ic56> cat: ../q1: No such file or directory
<j1p> niocin, you should use the wine apt repository, instead of ubuntu's
<newbuntu> im still shakey on scripts
<Redbluefire> Password? what's the default root password, or is it my password?
<niocin> jlp, how woudl i do that?
<linxeh> johntramp: humm; maybe you dont have the xorg-driver-ati package installed ?
<nickrud> Redbluefire, there is no root password
<j1p> niocin, add deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/ to your sources.list
<nickrud> !tell Redbluefire about root
<linxeh> johntramp, or the display settings (refresh, resolution etc) is incorrect for the driver ?
<niocin> jlp, i've done that
<ic56> Trying to install on a bad harddisk.  How do I tell the installer to run badblocks(8) when creating the filesystems?
<nickrud> Redbluefire, that msg you just got will give you an overview
<j1p> niocin, alright, have you updated /etc/apt/preferences?
<Redbluefire> nope, x still has the same error
<niocin> jlp, nope
<steel> how do i mount only a subdirectory of a hard drive into another hard drive
<j1p> niocin, http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb should have all the information you need
<linxeh> ic56: ctrl+alt+f1, get a command prompt and do it by hand, then dont let the installer format maybe ?
<niocin> jlp, okay
<rustlerharv> steel: what file systems
<nickrud> Redbluefire, if you'd post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dougiefresh> greetings, what is the latest stable release of ubuntu?
<Redbluefire> hmm, it's on the other computer, can i do that via command prompt?
<amphi> steel: you mount partitions
<steel> a windows partition
<johntramp> linxeh, usually when they are the problem xorg wont start tho wont it?  would it have anything to do with the dri line?
<rustlerharv> ntfs or fat
<steel> fat
<nickrud> Redbluefire, hm, yes, there's a script to help with that, a sec
<Redbluefire> hehe
<schultzi> hey, quick question, is there any way i can get an image background for my framebuffer?
<amphi> steel: mount -t vfat /dev/whatever /mount/point
<rustlerharv> you should be able mv them
<dougiefresh> anyone?
<johntramp> linxeh, is there an xorgconfig of some sort which i can run so that it generates the same xorg file as after a new install?
<steel> but how do i mount only part of the drive... i dont want to mount the whole HD only a subdirectory within it
<majd> hi
<rustlerharv> steel: y not the whole ting
<amphi> steel: you mount partitions
<majd> can i use wine to install my camera's driver and then load up msn messenger (also using wine) and use my webcam?
<dougiefresh> breezy is out of beta isn't it?
<crimsun> breezy released in october 2005.
<brandon_> steel: the path to the subdirectory should be in the /dev/whatever section
<steel> im sharing it for FTP, don't need to FTP my personal files
<ic56> dougiefresh: breezy badger (5.10) is current.  Dapper Drake, the next one, is due June 1st
<schultzi> majd: it probably wont work, something as low-level as drivers dont play well with wine
<brandon_> steel: so /dev/drive/pathtodirectory
<steel> thanks
<myleftfoot> \join #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> does anyone have seveas's python pastebin script at hand, I can't seem to google it
<steel> wrong slash
<myleftfoot> hehe, wrong slashy
<dougiefresh> so if I'm running breezy what would I put in apt.sources file?
<Seveas> nickrud, perhaps it's linked on the pastebin site....
<nickrud> Seveas, doh, kick me again :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Redbluefire> heh
<majd> what kernel version does breezy 5.10 use?
<rustlerharv> dougiefresh: change breezy to dapper
<Seveas> majd, 2.6.12
<majd> k thanks
<Sivik> 2.6.12
<dougiefresh> but isn't dapper beta?
<steel> what kernal do i have to have to mount things to multiple places
<schultzi> anybody good with framebuffers?
<rustlerharv> ya
<dougiefresh> dont wanna use beta
<Sivik> how do i upgrade from breezy to dapper
<amphi> steel: what do you mean?
<Seveas> !tell Sivik about upgrade
<nickrud> Seveas I meant the one that doesn't need a gui, I know I saw it once
<steel> amphi: there's a new kernal that allows mounting HDs to multiple places, i might not be that high up
<scorchsaber> Firefox is correctly installed, and an error in the wiki changed
<rustlerharv> dougiefresh: then dont upgrae
<scorchsaber> Hooah!
<biovore> steel: thats nothing new
<nickrud> Seveas, and you need a better sense of humor, or a better sense of context
<dougiefresh> nothing trying to upgrade?
<dougiefresh> :)
<dougiefresh> trying to bootstrap it
<varsendagger> Seveas, ahh my computer keeps rebooting when i leave   how can i find out why it is doing this?
<astro9040> hello
<steel> well i dont think mine is doing it
<astro9040> on .deb files i use dpkg right?
<steel> because when i try to mount it it says it doesnt exist
<steel> and it does
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steel: Wouldn't using a symlink be easier?
<amphi> steel: you can't mount a directory
<varsendagger> is there a crash report that i can read, it weems to do it everyday since i redid my system
<steel> i thought... i could mount a subdirectory, and symlinks dont work in ftp
<PuMpErNiCkLe> varsendagger: check the output of dmesg
<Sivik> Saveas: the command on that page doesn't work
<myleftfoot> Sivik, you can use    gksudo "update-manager -d"  to upgrade to dapper
<NickGarvey> steel: oohh.. thats why I couldn't cd over ftp to a sym link.. oh...
<twinge> anyone had any luck getting xinerama working with a dell laptop?
<astro9040> or the command sudo dpkg -i <.debfile>
<steel> hehe
<nicolas__> how do you call that gnome applet that reminds you of updates ?
<Sivik> i get an error that says "Xlib: connction to ":0.0" refused by server
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nicolas__: update-manager
<Sivik> myleftfoot: i get that error and it stops
<nickrud> Redbluefire, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Redbluefire> wget it?
<brandon_> steel: you could just change your shared ftp folder fromt eh default, which i think is var/pub, to this fat folder you're mounting
<zith> test
<NickGarvey> ing123
<sinnerg> test back :p
<Sivik> myleftfoot: it says my system is up to date
<steel> brandon_: I have other things i need to have in there and the fat is read only
<NickGarvey> harvard.stanford.edu
<NickGarvey> show off
<Sivik> there it goes
<Sivik> myleftfoot: nvm
<steel> this is what the proftpd guide says to do,"Work arounds to allow access to other parts of the file system include exporting the part of the filesystem to be accessed from inside the chroot and mounting via NFS" how do i do that?
<nicolas__> PuMpErNiCkLe: this is an application
<nicolas__> it doesnt appear on gnomes applet list
<Sivik> what kernel does dapper use?
<linuxgeekery> Sivik: 2.6.15
<Sivik> is the bcm43xx drivers in that on?
<Sivik> one*
<cafuego> yes
<Sivik> kick
<NickGarvey>  Sivik: ndiswrapper is what I use
<steel> it also says "As of the 2.4.x Linux kernel tree it is possible to mount filesystems multiple times and to mount subdirectories of filesystems elsewhere on the filesystem."
<Sivik> ndiswrapper is old and i could never get to work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nicolas__: It iconifies if there are any updates.
<NickGarvey> Sivik: old?
<niocin> mmk so i did pretty much everything the wine site told me, and it installed i think but it went from settiing up wine to ... and stopped
<Sivik> the old way to do it
<Redbluefire> nickrud, what's it's usage, how do I execute the script?
<Sivik> since there are drivers now
<NickGarvey> Sivik: if its old and it works why not do it?
<NickGarvey> I still eat with my mouth but people have been doing that for thousands of years ;)
<Sivik> Nick: i never can get it to work
<brandon_> steel: maybe when you tried to mount the folder, you got the path wrong
<NickGarvey> ah, okie, worked fine when I compiled the newest version from svn
<steel> i hope so
<steel> let me recheck
<Sivik> well, then you must be a better man than me
<niocin> NickGarvey, hey can you help me getting wine to work?
<brandon_> steel: and remember, it's case sensitive
<NickGarvey> niocin: mm I use suse, it was very easy for me, not sure how to get it to work for you
<steel> yea
<majd> hi
<majd> how can i "2) run 'make'"
<steel> i did it right...
<niocin> can anyone help me get wine working?
<Sivik> what wrong with it niocin?
<Sivik> do you have it installed?
<linuxgeekery> niocin: what's the problem?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> majd: If you have the 'build-essential' package installed, make sure you're in the right directory, you've run ./configure, and then just invoke 'make'.
<steel> how do i check my kernal version?
<Sivik> man /proc/version
<PuMpErNiCkLe> steel: uname -r
<niocin> I think i got it installed, it sayd it finished downloading then it says Setting up wine (0.9.12~winehq1-1) ...
<niocin>  and then goes back to niocin@jakin:
<linuxgeekery> steel: uname -r
<biovore> steel: uname -a
<biovore> lolz
<steel> heh
<nickrud> Redbluefire , a sec.
<Sivik> niocin: then type wine --help
<Sivik> and see what you get
<biovore> 1 question 4 valid different answers
<Redbluefire> k
<linuxgeekery> niocin: or winecfg - configure wine
<Sivik> that works as well
<brandon_> steel: uname -r
<steel> heh thanks
<niocin> linuxgeekery, okay that seemed to come up haha
<nickrud> Redbluefire, I thought it was a simple 'paste the following file to the pastebin', but it's a bit better than that it seems
<majd> grr
<Redbluefire> lol
<majd> i have a Logitech Quickcam Orbit
<NickGarvey> steel: I think it might just be uname -r
<majd> i read that it can work in linux
<majd> but i can't get it working for the life of me
<steel> im not... sure
<varsendagger> PuMpErNiCkLe, hey i got the dmesg   output, what should i be looking for?
<majd> http://kerneltrap.org/node/5402
<niocin> linuxgeekery, if i have a other hard drive mounted, can i access a program to run off of that?
<niocin> linuxgeekery, because i go to applications>add app and try and find it, and it wont let me
<PuMpErNiCkLe> varsendagger: Anything that looks like 'fatal error' or 'panic' or 'something really bad is happening and I don't know how to handle it'.  It could be anything, really.
<niocin> linuxgeekery, or do i have to run the .exe off the disk and re-install it?
* seyon est Ausente, Razo: ( cd ~ ) | Desde: ( Friday, April 14, 2006. 22:22:29 ) Xlack v2.1
<varsendagger> linux is so articulate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> varsendagger: expressing yourself easily or characterized by clear expressive language; "articulate speech"; "an articulate orator"; "articulate beings"
<NickGarvey> varsendagger: so.. thats good?
<niocin> Or, i an not be helped..
<hou5ton> How do I set up a spam filter in Evolution?
<NickGarvey> niocin: mm I don't totally understand your question..
<varsendagger> i got an out of memory killed xorg
<jerware> when i clean my cookies and web browser reminance, i still see past search results in any web pages text/search bar.  such as google.  how do i delete these too?
<varsendagger> ^ that is bad
<steel> anyone know how to to mount subdirectories of filesystems elsewhere on the filesystem?
<niocin> NickGarvey, Well, i have wine installed, and i have a program that was installed on my mounted hd from windows, do i have to run the setup.exe off of the disk and re-install it, or can i run it off the other drive?
<amphi> varsendagger: the curse of the OOMkiller ;)
<NickGarvey> jerware: "saved form information" clear that
<jerware> amphi:  isnt oomkiller Rawplayer?
<NickGarvey> niocin: eh.. I don't know much about wine.. notihng about how to install stuff
<amphi> jerware: ?
<jerware> whats oomkiller?
<niocin> NickGarvey, haha okay..
<biovore> oom.. its moo backwards..
<biovore> :-P
<niocin> Anyone famillar with wine?
<amphi> jerware: the kernel 'out of memory' process killer
<biovore> hmm I drink wine..
<varsendagger> NickGarvey, Hi my name is Varsendagger, but my superpower is STanting the obvious and My real name is captian obvious
<amphi> !anyone
<ubotu> a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<NickGarvey> niocin: maybe #wine
<varsendagger> oomkiller how do i fix it?
<NickGarvey> varsendagger: was that an insult?
<amphi> varsendagger: don't run out of memory ;) do you have swap enabled?
<varsendagger> NickGarvey, No i Just state the obvious
<hou5ton> How do I set up a spam filter in Evolution?
<jerware> NickGarvey:  Thanx alot pal
<NickGarvey> hou5ton: I'd look into spamassassin
<varsendagger> only like 256
<NickGarvey> jerware: :)
<Jinkguns> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16855603835 <--- Bought this today. It works with linux. :D
<hou5ton> NickGarvey:  It asks for the original Ubuntu install disk .... don't have it .... ??
<NickGarvey> nice Jinkguns
<jerware> now i can take my laptop into work, show presentations, with out revealing "BLOWJOBS GALORE/POOP PORN "
<NickGarvey> oo just nice
<jerware> NickGarvey ^
<niocin> okay
<NickGarvey> !tell hou5ton about aptcd
<niocin> can anyone help me install fluxbox?
<_jason> niocin: sudo aptitude install fluxbox
<NickGarvey> jerware: thats.. good...
<amphi> varsendagger: how much ram?
<jerware> lol
<RobyX> DO I type "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE.deb" to install a .deb from the desktop?
* jerware likes poop porn
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<varsendagger> NickGarvey, Thou beslubbering reeling-ripe vassal!    that is an insult
<RobyX> thanks.
<varsendagger> like 384
<varsendagger> amphi,
<niocin> _jason, okay, now how do i run it
<NickGarvey> varsendagger: eek take it easy man you are going to make me cry with insults like thta
<NickGarvey> s/thta/that
<amphi> varsendagger: you could make more swap, 512 or so
<amphi> varsendagger: what ran you out of ram?
<varsendagger> ok
<varsendagger> xorg
<majd> Why can't i copy-paste folders from my windows drive to my linux drive?
<_jason> niocin: logout and at the login screen, press the 'sessions' button and choose fluxbox
<niocin> okay
<varsendagger> majd, !samba
<majd> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<varsendagger> amphi, NickGarvey thanks
<NickGarvey> any time?
<RobyX> Jason, will that  "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb" install the file that is placed on my desktop?
<Sivik> thanks for telling me how to upgrade my kernel all
<_jason> RobyX: first you will have to change the current working directory to the Desktop, this command would do that: cd ~/Desktop
<ranix> How do I run Enlightenment instead of Metacity on login but make no other changes to my GDM startup? (.Xsession hoses everything)
<_jason> ubotu: tell RobyX about cli
<Sivik> ranix: did you install entrance?
<NickGarvey> !tell ranix about enlightenment
<codecaine> when im playing flash on a webpage the sound it off from the video how can I fix that?
<ranix> I have enlightenment
<ranix> what is entrance, Sivik?
<codecaine> I use firefox monzilla
<Sivik> nvm, i'm wrong
<NickGarvey> oh okie sorry
<_jason> codecaine: are you using the default firefox in breezy?
<amphi> varsendagger: do you run gnome?
<codecaine> naw I upgraded to the newest firefox
<Sivik> just set the session to default when it asks you if you want to join just this time or set as default
<majd> varsendagger, do i access it normally after installing samba?
<ranix> sivik, that will load up my normal session
<ranix> Sivik, I want to replace metacity with enlightenment in the default session
<nickrud> Redbluefire, just to let you know I'm still struggling, if you still need non X pastbinning
<Sivik> then edit the .xsession file
<Redbluefire> yea, still need it, thanks a ton :)
<farous> hi all just fast c question what is := stand for
<ranix> where?
<_jason> codecaine: install alsa-oss and run firefox as 'aoss firefox'
<codecaine> did that
<nickrud> Redbluefire, I don't currently, but I can see it in my future :)
<farous> codecaine: is it for mplayer plugin
<codecaine> youtube
<_jason> codecaine: did you close all instances of firefox and then run it through aoss?
<codecaine> yes
<codecaine> aoss is saved in the config file
<Sivik> ranix: you may have to create the file, just read the readme for installing elightenment.  It will explain how to change the xsession file
<myleftfoot> Thanks to All. I Love Dapper!!!
<_jason> codecaine: no, you need to actually run it as 'aoss firefox' on a command line
<Sivik> whats new in dapper?
<_jason> codecaine: that config file only works with the firefox that comes from ubuntu afaik
<codecaine> oh
<codecaine> its a older firefox though has security holes
<_jason> codecaine: really?  what are they?
<hou5ton> I installed spamassasin and associated packages, but don't see it anywhere ..... how do I get it to interface with Evolution?
<NickGarvey> hou5ton: eek no idea use google, I use kontact
<Sivik> does that make sense ranix
<nickrud> Redbluefire, well, I haven't figured out how to use the pastebin script, sorrry
<Redbluefire> gah :P
<nickrud> Redbluefire, ask the authority
<Redbluefire> whossat?
<codecaine> let me find the link
<nickrud> Redbluefire, I got it from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Redbluefire> yea, I wgetted it and tried to get it working
<iff> hi has anybody had their fonts change in xfce after ctrl-alt-backspace such as the menu and titlebar?
<farous> codecaine: is it for plugin for mplayer or just for flash
<abk> hey guys, I'm trying to get WPA working with wpa_supplicant, with the ipw2100 driver. when I run "sudo wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ipw -w" I get a message "ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported
<abk> " and then nothing. any ideas?
<abk> my instructions are all off the WPAHowto wiki page
<spoons> 9 minutes!
<codecaine> http://www.pro-linux.de/security/5299
<codecaine> for flash
<farous> codecaine: than use _jason way you need aoss firefox
<hou5ton> NickGarvey:  you running KDE in Ubuntu?
<_jason> codecaine: that page states ``The problem can be corrected by upgrading the affected package toversion 1.0.8-0ubuntu4.10 (for Ubuntu 4.10), 1.0.8-0ubuntu5.04 (for buntu 5.04), or 1.0.8-0ubuntu5.10 (for Ubuntu 5.10).''
<codecaine> did it from terminal the sound is still off
<NickGarvey> hou5ton: nope, suse 10.0
<abk> ack, ka-durr. mis-set the SSID in wpa_supplicant.conf
<hou5ton> NickGarvey:  Now you got me REAL curious ... so ... you run SuSE and hang out here to help wannabe's like me?  :-)
<_jason> codecaine: did you close all instances of firefox beforehand?
<amphi> NickGarvey: debian here ;)
<NickGarvey> hou5ton: if you want to put it that way.. I find theres a lot more newer linux users here and I like to help them get on their feet
<farous> codecaine: first type killall firefox-bin
<Sivik> thanks Nick
<Sivik> by the way
<NickGarvey> yup
<niocin_> how do i change my resolution with ubuntu
<Sivik> hey Nick: how do i get flash to work in a 64 bit version of FC or Suse
<codecaine> yes
<NickGarvey> Sivik: suse uses a 32 bit firefox, so get the 32 bit flash player
<hollywoodb> iff: i believe your session is saved when you log out, if you ctrl+alt+backspace X, then your settings won't be preserved
<farous> codecaine: than type /usr/bin/aoss /bin/sh /usr/bin/firefox
<Sivik> ok
<NickGarvey> Sivik: that easy
<nickrud> !tell niocin about fixres
<Sivik> that would explain why its not working
<Sivik> cause i'm trying to download the 64 bit flash
<NickGarvey> yup
<Sivik> thanks
<farruinn> Trying to build a kernel from the linux-source-2.6.12 package but can't even get to configuration: http://pastebin.com/682136
<nickrud> !tell Seveas about heh
<Sivik> cause the auto doesn't work
<MHobbit> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_jason> codecaine: what else do you have playing sound?
<ubuntulin> anyone know how to delete old kernels?
<spoons> 5 minutes!
<amphi> spoons: ?
<codecaine> just the system
<spoons> *Laughs*
<codecaine> when u click on icons etc
<hollywoodb> farruinn: you need gcc-3.4 (ubuntu ships with gcc-4.0), apt-get install gcc-3.4
<farous> codecaine: did you set default multimedia to alsa
<farous> anyway got to go now care codecaine  and care all
<hollywoodb> farruinn: you can have both versions installed without problems
<farruinn> hollywoodb: Thanks - wasn't mentioned in the wiki :)
<spoons> upgrading my ubuntu from breezy to dapper. getting board watching my terminal screen. So I decied to tell everyone how much time was left before it was done.
<ubuntulin> anyone know how to delete old kernels?
<hou5ton> Apparantly Thunderbird has built-in spam filtering ...
<NickGarvey> hou5ton: heh sounds good to me
<amphi> ubuntulin: apt-get remove <old_kernel_package>
<nickrud> ubuntulin, just run synaptic, and remove all the kernels you don't wnat
<ubuntulin> nickrud: how do i find them in synaptic?
<amphi> hou5ton: yeah, the baysian filters are said to work well by friends how use tbird
<spoons> 2 minutes!
<ubuntulin> nickrud: i'm not sure what to search for
<nickrud> ubuntulin, simplest way is ctl-f , and linux-image -> all your installed kernels should show up there
<codecaine> oh well I guess its not that important
<niocin> okay does can anyone help me along with installing World of Warcraft?
<NickGarvey> !wow
<ubotu> it has been said that wow is To run WoW properly, Wine needs to be built from source: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WoW and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingWineFromSource
<niocin> haha that rules
<NickGarvey> :)
<steel> how do i access windows networks after i've installed samba?
<ubuntulin> nickrud: is it okay to remove "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-18-386" it's affected by removing "linux-image-2.6.15-20-386"
<spoons> aaaah my systems going bonkers now!
<halazea> Hi folks.  I was hoping someone here could tell me how to rearrange the control, win, and alt keys for my system.
<niocin> anyone know how to make terimal opaque?
<hollywoodb> ubuntulin: what kernel are you running? (uname -a)
<nickrud> ubuntulin, you're gonna want to remove all the restricted modules that match kernels you want to remove ; -21 is the latest (why are you asking here, that's a #ubuntu+1 question :)
<niocin> nevermind
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: 2.6.15-21-386
<Falstius> is there a windows manager that looks okay on a TV?  I don't want to use mythtv since there's no actual recording involved, just display.
<codecaine> is it was faster the kernel ubuntu installs for u?
<hollywoodb> ubuntulin: then you should only need linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-21-i386 unless you plan on downgrading kernels
<ubuntulin> nickrud: didn't want to join +1 b/c removing kernels isn't *directly* related to dapper
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: nope :)
<sifl_> i'm starting to learn how to use php and mysql, does anyone know what apps i should install to just mess around with till i learn it full on?
<nickrud> ubuntulin, if you're running dapper, all questions belong there. Breezy is really different.
<ubuntulin> nickrud: okay, i'll keep it in mind -- problem solved
<ubuntulin> nickrud: thx for your help
<spoons> I'm just upgrading to dapper, been running breezy for a few weeks. :)
<Sivik> i'm upgrading to dapper too
<Sivik> didn't know there was a newer one
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: thx, deleted all but linux-image...21..
<spoons> I didn't relize this channel was more for dapper.
<NickGarvey> its not
<NickGarvey> !tell sifl_ about lamp
<hollywoodb> ubuntulin: double-check you have the right linux-restriced-modules by 'apt-get install linux-restricted-modules'
<ronivillab2> aw
<ronivillab2> iloveyou
<steel> i love you
<ronivillab2> hi
<steven_> is there a way to run windows and ubuntu at the same time
<nickrud> shmoochie stuff has to have another channel :)
<_jason> #ubuntu-love
<ronivillab2> maybe
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: got another package "linux-restricted-modules" gives me "couldn't find package..."
<nickrud> steven_, vmware
<ubuntulin> ?
<sifl_> thanks nick i definately got hella readin to do for a project i'm workin on....more sleepless nights
<NickGarvey> sifl_: :) thats the fun of linx
<ronivillab2> hi everybody
<steven_> nickrud how do i get that
<spoons> can ya get vmware with apt-get
<ronivillab2> any one can help me this ubonto
<ubuntulin> spoons: as far as i know you have to buy vmware
<sifl_> linux and no doze....all i need in life
<NickGarvey> ubuntulin: yes, everything cept vmplayer
<nickrud> steven_, http://www.vmare.com/
<ubuntulin> nickgarvey: what's vmplayer?
<hollywoodb> ubuntulin: oops, linux-restricted-modules-i386
<NickGarvey> !vmplayer
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<nickrud> vmware, vmware player, they all come from the same place
<NickGarvey> ubuntulin: http://www.vmware.com/products/player/
<steven_> nickrud that wasn't anything
<steven_> is there another link
<NickGarvey> steven_: he forgot the w, its http://www.vmware.com
<spoons> can you run windows in ubuntu with vmplayer?
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: i think it's "linux-restricted-modules-386" sans 'i'...anyway i got 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. -- that means i'm good to go right?
<nickrud> NickGarvey, I swear I cut and pasted :)
<TehUni> how can i get 2 monitors working in ubuntu? got a nvidia 6600gt with 2 monitors plugged in, but only 1 active.
<codecaine> mplayer is the best player for linux right?
<NickGarvey> codecaine: never use the word best ;)
<lvraab> codecaine, VLC
<j1p> codecaine, for what purposes?
<ubuntulin> nickgarvey: interesting, i used to run ubuntu on vmware, but my computer didn't have enough ram
<codecaine> to watch movies like divx wmv files etc
<j1p> codecaine, try VLC, it works with a lot less hassle than mplayer
<codecaine> only down fall you can't can't strech the movies to full screen :/
<hollywoodb> ubuntulin: yep
<codecaine> cool ok
<amphi> codecaine: I prefer mplayer
<niocin> how come i cant copy from my other hard drie
<nickrud> spoons, there's this whole thing going on, slicing the processor between different operating systems. vmware is the granddaddy, xen is what edgy eft is supposed to have, and microsoft is claiming they'll have a working slicer. It's the most exciting thing I've heard of in the last ten years, that this is actually happening
<NickGarvey> I like amarok
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: thx for your help, i'm going to restart
<codecaine> VLC has alot of codec support?
<GoDawgs> hey ya'll..
<amphi> codecaine: they all use the same codec libs AFAIK
<GoDawgs> wanna know how to add programs to the applications menu once their installed through synaptic
<_jason> GoDawgs: applications > system tools > applications menu editor
<j1p> codecaine, VLC supports almost all codecs out of the box, except for RealMedia i think
<GoDawgs> _jason: ok... let me give that a shot... thanks
<_jason> vlc in the repos will not play wmv9
<GoDawgs> _jason: I don't have that open... even when I go into alacarte menu editor
<_jason> GoDawgs: you don't have what open?
<GoDawgs> I dont' have the applications menu editor
<GoDawgs> don't
<amphi> _jason: just say 'no' to evil proprietary codecs
<_jason> GoDawgs: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<GoDawgs> dapper
<GoDawgs> didn't think this was a dapper specific question though
<_jason> GoDawgs: well applications menu editor is alacarte
<_jason> amphi: I would love to, just tell that to the content providers :/
<GoDawgs> _jason: ok, then I'm confused... why aren't the programs I downloaded there?  could they be somewhere else?
<ubuntulin> hollywoodb: good, thx
<_jason> GoDawgs: what program in particular?  (not all programs get a menu item, although if it is a gui program it should and you should file a bug0
<ubuntulin> can anyone explain to me what "memtest86+" is?
<GoDawgs> _jason: it's a gmail notifier
<christina_> i need help installing a hp web cam
<GoDawgs> _jason: let me see what the specific name of it is
<GoDawgs> _jason: I thought it was a panel insert though
<RobyX> How do I access "universe repository"
<_jason> GoDawgs: try 'killall gnome-panel' and then check your internet menu again
<_jason> ubotu: tell RobyX about universe
<GoDawgs> _jason: ok
<christina_> can anyone help me?
<spoons> I started upgrading to dapper about 30 min ago or so, should I have shut everything else off to do this? I obviously havn't, and I just thought of it realy. *Laughs*
<GoDawgs> _jason: it's the mail watcher plugin for the Xfce4 panel
<amphi> _jason: _you_ tell 'em, I don't come across wmvs
<christina_> can someone help me ?
<_jason> amphi: heh we must have different surphing habits ;)
<GoDawgs> _jason: maybe that's my problem... it's for xfce4... what's xfce4?  is that another name for gnome?
<amphi> _jason: so it would seem ;) I use w3m mostly
<christina_> i want to install my web cam
<_jason> GoDawgs: no it's a different desktop environment
<christina_> my cd for it won't run
<GoDawgs> _jason: oh... so it's not compatible with gnome?
<_jason> GoDawgs: is the package, gmail-notify ?
<christina_> is there something else i should do?
<GoDawgs> _jason: no... it's mail watcher plugin for the Xfce4 panel
<_jason> GoDawgs: ok, not sure about that then.  And I'm not familiar with xfce to tell you how to add a shortcut in the menu
<GoDawgs> _jason: no problem... thanks for trying though...
<christina_> can anyone talk me through hooking up my web cam?
<_jason> ubotu: tell christina_ about repeat
<_jason> ubotu: tell christina_ about support
<amphi> GoDawgs: there's always xbiff ;)
<GoDawgs> amphi: what's xbiff?
<amphi> GoDawgs: man xbiff
<GoDawgs> amphi: sorry... but I don't know what you're talking about... :(
<amphi> GoDawgs: type man xbiff in a term
<GoDawgs> amph
<GoDawgs> ok
<GoDawgs> amphi: sorry... ok... will do it now
<amphi> GoDawgs: it might be more basic than you want
<GoDawgs> amphi: actually, no... that's actually exactly what I want... but it says it's for X... what's X?
<Installer36> My wireless card is Identified but for me to connect I must type sudo ifconfig eth1...is there a way around this?
<amphi> GoDawgs: the x window system, on which your desktop is built; it'll work
<Installer36> sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<GoDawgs> amphi: oh okay... thanks for the tip and education! :)
<nickrud> GoDawgs, the thing that writes to your screen is X, a lot of old stuff that worked under X was called x<stuff>
<GoDawgs> nickrud: right on... thank you!!!
<ubuntulnx> is there a way to remove memtest86+ ?
<amphi> GoDawgs: there's also a system monitor called gkrellm which includes a mailbox watcher
<nickrud> GoDawgs, try apt-cache search biff , you'll see some other stuff
<hou5ton> Installer36:  I have found that Ubuntu will now allow two live connections at the same time .... do you have a cable plugged in too?
<GoDawgs> amphi: nickrud:  let me try both of them... I can't believe how many great programs are written for Linux...
<cpl-tnt900> hi !
<the_guy1> Hi
<cpl-tnt900> does any one know how can i load wireless network with dlink dwl650 +?
<ubuntulnx> is there a way to remove memtest86+?
* GoDawgs will be back momentarily....
<amphi> ubuntulnx: apt-get remove
<Installer36> hou5ton...no but it says eth0 active in the networking so I deactivate it the type eth1 up
<ubuntulnx> amphi: apt-get remove what?
<nickrud> ubuntulin, memtest86+ ?
<hou5ton> Installer36:  ya .. I have to do the same thing .... and then it will be fine as long as I don't change the type of connection.
<cpl-tnt900> ubuntulnx : do u know hot how to load wireless d-link dwl650+ to ubunto  ?
<Installer36> hou5ton ..when I did the install I was wired with a ethernet cable
<ubuntulnx> yep memtest86+
<johntramp> is there a xorgconfig like prog in ubuntu to get an xorg.conf like when you finish a fresh install?
<cafuego> cpl-tnt900: Dapper has built-in support for it (acx)
<cafuego> cpl-tnt900: In breezy, you need ndiswrapper.
<cpl-tnt900> can u be more specific since im new to this envirement
<hou5ton> Installer36:  right ... but if you plug that back in, AND have the wireless working as well, you get nothing.  Windows will let you do that ... it doesn't care ... but Ubuntu won't.
<nickrud> ubuntulin, so, sudo apt-get remove memtest86+ (although I can't think of reason for doing that)
<Munchkinguy> I'm having trouble setting up my printer in Dapper
<cpl-tnt900> cafuego talk in privet...
<cafuego> cpl-tnt900: The next Ubuntu version supports it out of the box. The version you run now needs  window driver and an ugly hack to make it work, since d-link aren't interested in providing a Linux driver.
<hou5ton> Installer36:  so .... you have to tell Ubuntu which one you are using, AND ...if the other one is actually  hooked up and working, then deactivate it
<nickrud> Munchkinguy, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Installer36> hou5ton ..I just thought there was something I could put in to a file to automatically say eth1 up when the wireless card is in
<hou5ton> Installer36:  there might be .... don't know about that
<Installer36> hou5ton...thank you
<hou5ton> Installer36:  My wireless is internal and on all the time ... but in some locations if I have the cable plugged in, I don't want it to use the wireless
<Installer36> hou5ton...so you have to go to system,admin,networking to deactivate or can you do it threw the terminal
<cpl-tnt900>  ndiswrapper ? i ran a search on google what exsacly should i be looking for if i wanna install a wireless lan ?
<hou5ton> Installer36:  I right-click on the icon that is in the Gnome bar at the top of my screen ... and select properties
<Installer36> thats quicker
<fiendskull9> halayjalughia, just finished KynixChat! anyone wanna beta test it? (tell me if this shouldnt be in here)
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900 ...IAM USING THAT CARD WITHOUT NDISWRAPPER
<Installer36> sorry caps
<goudkov> hi guys, in what package is the configure script located?
<Sivik> which configure script are you referring to?
<goudkov> as in configure make make install
<hyphenated> goudkov: it's not part of a package. most programs have their own one as part of the source code
<cpl-tnt900> installer36 : i see wireless lan i have dhcp but i cant get it to run why !?
<amphi> goudkov: the configure script should be in the tarball
<goudkov> hyphenated: oh yeah, found i. thanks.
<johntramp> is there a way to generate a new xorg.conf?
<hyphenated> johntramp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900...try in a terminal ...sudo ifconfig eth1 up...
<ciplogic> nalioth: deleting and recreate the partitions fix the name :)
<johntramp> hyphenated, thanks
<nalioth> ciplogic: fix what?
<the_guy1> were do you find firefox safe mode
<ciplogic> the bad name in gnome
<ciplogic> I used gparted to do so
<hondadarrell> anyone know any good data cd burning apps for ubunut?
<ciplogic> yes: gnometoaster
<hyphenated> hondadarrell: I use k3b because it's pretty
<fiendskull9> hondadarrell, gnomebaker, k3b
<fiendskull9> i reccomend k3b
<ciplogic> gnomebaker :P
<nickrud> hondadarrell, Places->CD/DVD creator?
<N2DIY> How can I install on a labtop, that won't boot from a cdrom, and doesn't have a floppy drive?
<hondadarrell> I use gnome. does k3b work on gnome?
<cpl-tnt900> installer36 : i get , no such device msg
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900...what do you get with iwconfig
<ciplogic> hondadarell: use gnomebacker else
<hyphenated> hondadarrell: yes, or you could just use gnomebaker
<the_guy1> there should be a boot from cd in your bios
<ciplogic> hondadarell: k3b looks like Nero and gnomebaker looks as NeroExpress
<AnsiC> i have installed binutils-static
<N2DIY> no boot from cd option
<AnsiC> but i do not see binutils installed into /usr/bin
<the_guy1> no clue
<cpl-tnt900> i get : lo no wireless extension , same for sit0 , in wlan0 i get iee802.11b essid : linksys etc...
<nickrud> and nautilus looks like a place you just drag & drop to. For simple data disks, it's the easiest
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/bin# whereis ar
<AnsiC> ar:
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900...was the card in at boot up
<cpl-tnt900> yeah...
<cpl-tnt900> should i try reboot ?
<the_guy1> when all else fales reboot
<cpl-tnt900> yeah the card was on the boot but i think it false...
<cpl-tnt900> rebooting...
<ZeroFrozen> hello
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900..with "lspci"...do you have ... Network controller: Linksys ADMtek ADM8211 802.11b Wireless Interface (rev 11)
<Pupbuntu> hi, i have ubuntu on my laptop.  every time i close the lid, the screensaver comes on.  that's fine.  the problem is, it demands a password before letting me back into the session, which is really redundant for me.  is there a way to turn that off?
<goudkov> in what package can i find zlib? configure gives me "configure: error: You must have zlib installed!"?
<sethk> goudkov, configuring what?
<goudkov> sethk: mutella
<sethk> goudkov, I think that's the devel for gzip
<goudkov> sethk: do you know the name of the package? i can't find which one to install
<goudkov> gzip-dev or something like that?
<Iceman_> Anyone know a url where a person might get NeXTSTEP or OPENSTEP operating system ... ISO ?
<sethk> goudkov, I'm not sure it's a package with that name, I think it's in one of the utility packages
<sethk> goudkov, not much help, sorry, but I do recognize it
<goudkov> sethk: ok, thanks
<majd> Hi, i have a couple of mp3's that won't play
<Xenguy> folks, I am trying for the first time to backup a dvd with the 'k3b' tool, and unfortunately I am getting the error 'Cannot copy encrypted DVDs'.  Is there a way around this, or do I need to find another tool besides 'k3b' ?
<cpl-tnt900> installer36 : i rebooted now the card is off...
<Installer36> lspci... Network controller: Linksys ADMtek ADM8211 802.11b Wireless Interface (rev 11)
<Installer36> ...is that present
<ZeroFrozen> i dwlded and installed the ubuntu 5.10 IA64 (for an athlon 64) and everything freeze while i boot (it seems random, sometimes while loading modules, sometimes when it sets the rtc, and other times it boots ok) where can i look for error message, or how do i suppress the graphical boot?
<sethk> ZeroFrozen, try booting to run level 1
<nickrud> Iceman_, gnustep is already available from ubuntu, try apt-cache search gnustep
<sethk> ZeroFrozen, look in /var/log/messages
<intelikey> Xenguy can't you dd if=/dev/your-dvd-reader of=image.file and then burn the file to disk  ?    haven't done that with dvd myself, i don't have a dvd drive.
<sethk> do ls -ltr /var/log, see what else was written in /var/log
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900...lspci.... Network controller: Linksys ADMtek ADM8211 802.11b Wireless Interface (rev 11)
<Installer36> ...is my card
<cpl-tnt900> myn is D-link DWL650+ with WRT54G router
<dougiefresh> greetings, is there a security.ubuntu.org like ther eis for debian?
<cpl-tnt900> ?
<Xenguy> intelikey: not sure, but I'll add that to my list of ideas.  I would have thought that k3b would allow this somehow (it is very nice software in general)
<Installer36> type lspci in term
<ZeroFrozen> sethk, ok, i'm going to look
<intelikey> dougiefresh yes there is security repos   for system updates.
<dougiefresh> can you tell me what it is?
<cpl-tnt900> ok i typed
<cpl-tnt900> what should i look for ?
<intelikey> Xenguy i agree.   clone copy maybe
<Installer36> To make sure the cards are the same.... Network controller: Linksys ADMtek ADM8211 802.11b Wireless Interface (rev 11)
<Xenguy> intelikey: hrm, worth a try
<Sivik> when i upgrade from brezzy to dapper, will it mess up my GUI
<cpl-tnt900> nope ! he writes network controller : Texas Instrument : Unknow Device 0400
<majd> I get this when i try to unmount windows
<majd> umount: /media/hda1: device is busy
<intelikey> Sivik probably
<majd> how can i stop it?
<nickrud> Sivik, no, it'll just add some nicer stuff
<Sivik> nickrud: k
<nickrud> intelikey, eye of the viewer :)
<hyphenated> majd: uh.. whafor? that's probably your root partition
<cpl-tnt900> the card is PCMCIA installer46 @
<cpl-tnt900> *36
<intelikey> nickrud well most people call it "messed up" when they have to reconfigure things
* nickrud finds it interesting, running the same home under breezy & dapper
<N2DIY> how can I play DVDs, I removed Totem-gstreamer, installed Totem-xine and it complained about not having libdvdcss, I installed that, and it is still complaining about it?
<Installer36> mine is a Dlink DWL650 ...so they have different chipset....you will probably need the ndiswrapper...sorry.
<cpl-tnt900> can u explain how do i do this ?
<majd> hyphenated, it's windows
<majd> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<majd> this won't run
<majd> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<majd> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /media/hda1
<Installer36> No I bought cards till one worked..lol...Iam new to this..
<hyphenated> majd: ah. cd /, then run it again
<intelikey> majd close everything that is accessint the mount   then umount it    man fuser
<nickrud> majd, sudo umount /dev/hda1 , then run that mount command again
<Installer36> Someone here will be able to help
<ajayc> hi guys!!!
<nickrud> sorry hyphenated didn't realize you were on it
<ajayc> ubuntu install cd wont detect my laptops cdrom any ideas?
<Diablitux> Hello!!! I don't speak in english :( my question is about an error in mysql-admin. I do clic in "user administration" and the windows it's freezed
<nickrud> ajayc, buy a new laptop /runs
<Diablitux> help me please!!!
<nickrud> Diablitux, language?
<Diablitux> I don't add usser in mysql
<dougiefresh> 5.10 is breezy correct?
<cpl-tnt900> does any one know how to run ndiswapper ?
<Diablitux> spanish
<N2DIY> ajayc, my laptop won't boot from the cd, I'm trying to figure out where the install file is, no joy yet.
<nickrud> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Diablitux> in dapper beta
<ajayc> nickrud, well why dont u give me one?
<nickrud> ajayc, soon as I get mine, and the next, it's in the mail :)
<ajayc> N2DIY, though 4.10 boots damn fine
<ajayc> is 4.10 good?
<N2DIY> ajayc, hmm, I have 5.10, and it is my first time playing with Ubuntu. I managed to get FC3 on the laptop.
<Diablitux> help me please!!!
<steve_laptop> Diablitux: what is it
<_jason> Diablitux: type this to get help in spanish: /join #ubuntu-es
<cpl-tnt900> installer36 now he writes Network Controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22MBps Wireless Interface
<intelikey> Diablitux> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.    si  /join #edubuntu-es
<Diablitux> I have type in this channel, but no request :(
<nickrud> ajayc, seriously though, 4.10 (warty) install boots, but the 5.10 (breezy) doesn't?
<ajayc> yes nickrud
<cpl-tnt900> how do i activate wireless lan !?
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900 ...if you get no wireless with the command..iwconfig...it is beyond me
<steve_laptop> Diablitux: /join #xxxxx  will work
<nickrud> ajayc, are you sure you have a good iso? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IsoVerifyHowto will walk you through that
<cpl-tnt900> ok no wireless in what !?
<cpl-tnt900> in wlan !?
<majd> Totem returns this error: This is an audio-only file, and there is no audio output available.
<majd> where's the problem?
<cpl-tnt900> he writes The interface wlan0 is active : WIRELESS CONNECTION
<dager> cpl-tnt900: does running "iwconfig" show any detected wirelessness?
<cpl-tnt900> its just i cant get it to surf
<intelikey> majd totem not configured to use  esd ?
<N2DIY> what version of totem, gstreamer? Totem-xine is recommended.
<cpl-tnt900> lo shows no wireless and sir0 shows no wireless but lan0 shows wireless
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> I heard vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<majd> intelikey, what's esd?
<toMte83a> is it possible to c how much one process takes in cpu  (%) Like in windows Xp when u hit ctrl+alt+del ??? would be intresting
<intelikey> !esd
<cpl-tnt900> installer 36 :lo shows no wireless and sir0 shows no wireless but lan0 shows wireless
<dager> cpl-tnt900: make sure you set up dhcp on lan0 if it's required, and all relevant passkeys, then ifconfig your wireless connection up
<nickrud> Tom39Away, top in a terminal
<cpl-tnt900> dager : got no relevet passkey all open on the router...
<dager> cpl-tnt900: do "ifconfig lan0 up"
<cpl-tnt900> dhcp is on auto ... should i manual it ?
<dager> cpl-tnt900: see if that works.. if not, do "dhcpcd lan0" or whatever the command is
<N2DIY> How can I manually start the install off of the CD?
<cpl-tnt900> nope not working
<cpl-tnt900> and im new i dunno the commands i try going to system >> NETWORKING and set it there ?
<majd> is there a way to change the options of my hda1 mount so that i can copy files from it to my desktop? hda1 is my windows mount
<dager> cpl-tnt900: go for it, normally dhcp is the extent of my problems, but i'd imagine an interface is suitable for solving such problems
<intelikey> majd sure.
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ajay_> back
<ajay_> so what to do?
<cpl-tnt900> dager : so what should i do ? it recognize the wireless network i pressed activate and its activated...
<dager> cpl-tnt900: try and get online with it, i guess
<N2DIY> ajay, where you ajayc?
<cpl-tnt900> got online and nothing ...
<intelikey> majd basicly mount it fmask=2 umask=2  iirc
<ajay_> N2DIY, s
<N2DIY> s?
<majd> intelikey, so "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,fmask=2 umask=2        0       0"
<toMte83a> hmm ... try again...  anyone who know if its possible to c the CPU % for all running processes anywhere?
<majd> in my fstab file?
<intelikey> comma not space between but yeah majd
<majd> toMte83a, top
<csixty4> toMte83a: top, then shift-P to sort by % CPU
<N2DIY> toMte83a, run top in a terminal.
<ajay_> yes
<ajay_> N2DIY, what do i do?
<majd> intelikey, would i need to restart the computer?
<intelikey> xtop ?
<ajay_> upgrade from 4.10?
<intelikey> majd no.  just umount and mount the drive.
<twysted> is there a good FAQ on setting up a mailserver on ubuntu
<intelikey> this is not micro-reboot_windows....
<N2DIY> ajay_, we need to find the file that starts the install, I've looked and can't find it, thought someone here would know?
<majd> intelikey, but see, the problem is i can't unmount windows.....it says it's busy
<majd> i tried what you suggested earlier
<toMte83a> majd csixty4 N2DIY : Cool, thanks... =)
<ajay_> N2DIY, nobody here know that?
<twysted> majd type cd / and try unmounting it if ANYTHING is using ANYTHING on that drive itll show as busy, even if its just a open window
<intelikey> majd like i said use  fuser and find what is accessing it, kill it.  then umount.   man fuser
<ZeroFrozen> majd, try "lsof | grep /media/windows" to see what's making it busy
<N2DIY> ajay_, which file on the CD will start the install.
<ajay_> N2DIY, dunno
<Installer36> cpl-tnt900 what do you mean got online and nothing
<ajay_> N2DIY, its not workin on ur lappy too
<majd> ok
<majd> i'll try
<N2DIY> ajay_, roger my bios won't boot from the CD.
<intelikey> N2DIY the init[rd,ramfs] .img  in  the dir with the kernel that it boots
<N2DIY> intelikey, any idea what dir. that's in?
<ajay_> well N2DIY in my case it boots from cd and after selecting language it says cdrom not found select manually
<intelikey> boot maybe ?
<warysnay> hello
<intelikey> i'll look    give me a sec N2DIY
<warysnay> howdy?
<warysnay> dominicans here?
<N2DIY> intelikey, standing buy.
<ajay_> N2DIY, atleast tell me how do u upgrade 4.10?
<cpl-tnt900> gn all try again tommorow ..
<_jason> !upgradehoary
<ubotu> _jason: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<swan> does anyone how to fix this apt-get error:        The following has unmet dependencies:  lib32gcc1: depends: gcc-4.0-base (=4.0.3-1ubuntu4) but have 4.0.3-1ubuntu5??
<ajay_> well what size it is?
<GigaClon> i think im missing man pages
<_jason> !upgrade2hoary
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<N2DIY> ajay_, I didn't it is a FC3 box, I had to run rawwrite and a bunch of other stuff to get it installed, took me three days.
<_jason> !upgrade2hoary
<GigaClon> !hoary
<intelikey> N2DIY look in isolinux/isolinux.cfg    &   install/initrd.img
<ubotu> hoary is, like, a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<ajay_> _jason, what is the upgrade size?
<_jason> ajay_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<intelikey> errr  not .img  .gz
* _jason kicks ubotu
<N2DIY> intelikey, will do, thanks, copy that ajay_?
<jmg> ubotu: he did?
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jmg
<jmg> _jason: dont you mean upgrade2breezy? thats the latest stable...
<GigaClon> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, GigaClon
<CSMan> hello
<_jason> jmg: well he has 4.10 now so he has to upgrade to hary first
<CSMan> i'm trying to mount a samba share that has filenames in korean
<_jason> hoary
<CSMan> no luck so far
<jmg> ah
<jmg> 4.10 eek
<GigaClon> im missing the man page to mount
<intelikey> back in a few.
<jmg> what release was 4.10?
<twysted> _jason you should be able to upgrade straight to breezy
<jmg> twysted: no
<blind> GigaClon, "man mount" doesn't do anything for you?
<_jason> jmg: warty warthog
<twysted> ive done it before =S
<jmg> twysted: upgrades are only supported to the next release
<GigaClon> mount --help say to do man 8 mount
<_jason> twysted: yes, it's safer though
<jmg> twysted: it might work but not safe as jason says
<swan> does anyone how to fix this apt-get error:        The following has unmet dependencies:  lib32gcc1: depends: gcc-4.0-base (=4.0.3-1ubuntu4) but have 4.0.3-1ubuntu5??
<ajay_> well i gotta do that cos the damn 5.10 install cd says it cant find the cdrom
<_jason> swan: are you on dapper?
<GigaClon> blind, that doesn't work
<swan> _jason: yeah
<jmg> _jason: simply change from warty to hoary in sources.list, then:
<_jason> swan: please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<blind> what doesn't work, GigaClon ? "man mount" gives me the manual page...
<jmg> _jason: apt-get update && apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<GigaClon> and when I follow the undocumented directions it can't find that either
<GigaClon> blind, man mount
<Sivik> anyone here use the bcm43xx wireless drivers?
<ajay_> well please help me guys i want to sort this damn thing out today itself
<cafuego> Sivik: lots of people do. just ask your question.
<_jason> ajay_: what are you trying to do?
<Sivik> do the firmware that comes with dipper work?
<blind> lol GigaClon I just did a man mount > mount ... so i have it in a text file if you'd like me to give it to you :P
<GigaClon> well you know how i can fix it
<blind> I don't.
<ajay_> _jason, well see i am not on ubuntu , 5.10 cd wont recognize my cdrom and i can install 4.10
<cafuego> Sivik: Yes
<cafuego> Sivik: Well, no firmware comes with dapper, but the one referenced on the wiki works.
<_jason> ajay_: have you tried a different cd? verified the cd works on another computer?
<bintut> hello all...
<csixty4_> Sivik: What wireless card are you using?
<Sivik> bcm4318 AirForce ver 02
<ajay_> yes _jason
<bintut> i'm using a laptop here right now.. was it the cpufreqd that automatically set my cpu half of its mhz when unused?
<GigaClon> ajay_, you can try an upgrade from warty to brezzy but its not recommened
<GigaClon> ajay_, just replace hoary with breezy in those directions
<_jason> ajay_: weird, just do warty > hoary upgrade and then hoary > breezy by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes and then http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.
<ajay_> well what do i do then
<Sivik> csixty4?
<doms> were i can find my install package repo
<csixty4_> Sivik: according to the bcm43xx-dev mailing list, 4318 support is broken (https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2006-March/001555.html)
<doms> like a cache
<doms> were is the exact directory of that
<Coir> Upon booting, Ubuntu shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFDISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 bytes, cluster chain length is
<csixty4_> I was up all night trying to get my 4311 working, and ran across that message
<cafuego> Sivik: Yes, I've only tested on bcm4306 hardware, can't help you with anything else.
<Coir> err...
<Sivik> i understand thats its broken, but i have it working in redhat but was wondering if the firmware is already install, if it worked
<GigaClon> can anyone help me with my missing man pages
<GigaClon> I don't seem to have any at all
<Coir> Upon booting, Ubuntu shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFDISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 bytes, cluster chain length is Upon booting, Dapper shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFDISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 bytes, cluster chain length is Upon booting, Dapper shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFDISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 byt
<Coir> es, cluster chain length is Upon booting, Dapper shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFDISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 bytes, cluster chain length is Upon booting, Dapper shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFDISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 bytes, cluster chain length is Upon booting, Dapper shows the following: (\ = line break) dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN\ /XFD
<Coir> ISC1.I00\ File Size is 0 bytes, cluster chain length is
<Coir> eeps
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Coir> my apologies for that.
<nickrud> GigaClon, man man shows nothing?
<GigaClon> yes
<GigaClon> No manual entry for man
<GigaClon> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<GigaClon> that doesn't exist either
<blind> weird.
<_nano_> anyone with a radeon7500 graphics card here?
<doms> were i can locate my package cache in my file directory
<Coir> Can someone help me with this error I am encountering upon boot of Ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12910
<doms> were i can locate my package cache in my file directory
<Sivik> csixty: i understand that its broken, but i was wondering if i really needed to reinstall the firmware if its already installed in dapper
<doms> were i can locate my package cache in my file directory
<nickrud> is manpages installed? that is, dpkg -l manpages shows ii
<ajay_> HELP MEE
<nickrud> doms, /var/cache/apt/archives
<doms> thanks
<GigaClon> what ajay_ ?
<Sivik> what is the issue there ajay?
<_jason> ajay_: what is the problem?
<ajay_> the issue is i cant get UBUNTU working on my acer laptop
<Sivik> what part of it can't you get working?
<_jason> ajay_: is this different than your upgrading issue?
<Sivik> is it a xorg issues?
<twysted> is there a good FAQ on setting up a mailserver on ubuntu ? anyone?
<intelikey> GigaClon mandb ?
<codecaine> im try to code in c++ but it says no such file as stdio.h
<GigaClon> !build
<ubotu> If you want to build software, you need the build-essential package to start with
<Coir> v_v
<intelikey> codecaine !b-e
<_jason> codecaine: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<nickrud> twysted, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postifx
<codecaine> ty
<GigaClon> intelikey, mandb does not show up in Synaptic
<Milk_> anyone here have experiance with joysticks in cedega.. no one is answering over there
<_nano_> Hi..my installation doesn't seem to have 3d support ...my xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12911 .. please help me out here :(
<Coir> How is aptitude install dif. from apt-get install? Does it pop-up a gui or something?
<_nano_> my tuxcart doesn't move :|
<Sivik> what video card nano
<_nano_> radeon 7500
<_nano_> i searched my wits out on google...
<_nano_> all they say is that ati has no support for cards below radeo 9000 :|
<nickrud> Coir, aptitude keeps track of packages that were installed in support of packages you requested; if the package you requested is removed, aptitude will remove the support packages. apt-get will not.
<_jason> Coir: aptitude will remember what dependencies got install along with a package
<Sivik> can't hep you nano, i still having problems getting my ati to work
<Coir> ooo
<RobyX> My friend wants to know why LInux is better then MS, is there like a list of reasons somewhere?
<_nano_> Sivik, what's your FPS?
<codecaine> im using anjuta ide is there any others recommended?
<SimplyFlower> hello
<_nano_> Sivik, what kinda card do you have?
<Sivik> radeon xpress 200 m
<_jason> RobyX: for some MS may be better, it depends on the individual
<Sivik> i can't even get it to work with the ati drivers in it
<_nano_> Sivik, and FPS? could you play tuxcart? :P
<nickrud> RobyX, there are all sorts of comparisons on the net, some show better one way or another, depending on need. But, by definition, free is better :)
<Coir> Can someone help me with this error I am encountering upon boot of Ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12910
<Sivik> no, my GUI doesn't work with the ati stuff in it
<roe> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_nano_> Sivik, that's sad :|
<nickrud> Coir, how are you booting ubuntu, I've never seen a dosfsck
<Coir> I was using GRUB
<Sivik> i installed via the flglx install
<Sivik> apt-get flglx or whatever it is
<Coir> But, I had my /home setup on a different drive from my /
<Coir> So do you think that might make it a bit weird?
<_nano_> Sivik, yeah from what i gathered flglx doesn't support my card atleast
<nickrud> Coir, did you try installing ubuntu onto a fat32?
<Coir> No.
<nickrud> or your home on a fat32?
<Coir> nope
<Sivik> which radeon is it
<Coir> ext3 =P
<_nano_> Sivik, radeon 7500
<Sivik> its too old
<nickrud> Coir, so, that can't be the whole error :)
<Sivik> you have to have the 9200 first
<Coir> I have a fat32 partition..
<Coir> but it's just mounted as media
<_nano_> Sivik, I know :( ...it's a laptop...replacing graphics card is a pain :|
<Sivik> not really
<Sivik> i replaced a one in  dell 7600 yesterday
<GigaClon> intelikey, i can't find "mandb" in the d-pkg list or synaptic
<_nano_> Sivik, in case i go for replacement...which one would you recommend?
<not> how can you alter resolution if a friend of yours skipped the instellation step involving which resolutions you can have?
<Sivik> go nvidia if you can
<_jason> GigaClon: man-db
<intelikey> Coir your fstab specify that vfat partition  to be checked at boot ?    also of note.   the file XFDISC1.I00 should probably be rm'd
<_nano_> Sivik, thanks for the info...i'll see if I can afford a replacement
<Sivik> yw
<Coir> intelikey, well, the system wouldn't boot...
<GigaClon> its installed, reinstalling....
<SimplyFlower> can somebody please help me... how do i get ubuntu to recognize my ethernet connection?
<intelikey> GigaClon which release are you using ?  dapper ?
<sybariten> anyone here running lighttpd ?
<GigaClon> breezy
<intelikey> !info mandb breezy
<GigaClon> no dice
<_jason> !info man-db
<ubotu> man-db: (The on-line manual pager), section doc, is standard. Version: 2.4.3-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 579 kB, Installed size: 1628 kB
<nickrud> GigaClon, you probably have problems in your /etc/apt/sources.list if man-db isn't shown in dpkg -l
<GigaClon> its there
<intelikey> GigaClon there ya go  ^
<GigaClon> and installed
<GigaClon> but it still doesn't work
<_jason> GigaClon: ls /usr/share/man/man1/man.1.gz
<sybariten> someone on the forum has written a howto on installing lighttpd. He says it more or less "needs" dapper. I have that other install, that came before. Are there any chances for me ?
<GigaClon> _jason,  its there
<sybariten> if i do apt-cache search lighthttpd i get nil
<_jason> GigaClon: and man man says it can't find the file?
<GigaClon> but man man is not working
<nickrud> ls /usr/bin/man?
<GigaClon> when i type cd /usr/bin/man
<GigaClon> it don't exist
<eggzeck> wtf, my monitor just went "poff (off)" then "poof on"! And the color is getting messed up
<rob138> is there anyway to get to my computer that is on my schools network that is not pingable from the internet?
* elijahlofgren just switched from Kubunt to Ubunt :) (Firefox integrates so much better. Gnome seems much more polished and usable than KDE)
<_jason> GigaClon: it's a file, don't cd it
<nickrud> GigaClon, man is a file, you can't cd to it. but ls /usr/bin/man should give you something
<N2DIY> intelikey, there is no /install/initrd.img on the cd, and /isolinux/isolinux.cfg just display the file contents.
<_jason> GigaClon: while you are there, get the output for 'manpath' too
<GigaClon> ahh
<nickrud> man is so basic, I think I've forgotten nearly all of it
<GigaClon> it pointing in my home dir
<_jason> GigaClon: what is?
<GigaClon> manpath
<GigaClon> manpath: warning: $MANPATH set, ignoring /etc/manpath.config
<GigaClon> /home/gigaclon/.local/share/man
<nickrud> GigaByte_, whoa, there you are
<sybariten> can i somehow check how big an apache install witll be, with apt ?
<_jason> GigaClon: clear MANPATH I guess
<nickrud> GigaClon, echo $MANPATH
<rukuartic> Hehe... curious thing just happened. X crashed, but restarted on tty8 instead of tty7
<GigaClon> /home/gigaclon/.local/share/man
<rukuartic> And now tty7 is just a black box with a cursor, not even a bash prompt. Anyone have ideas?
<nickrud> hm, what's a good find for MANPATH
<rukuartic> nickrud: whereis?
<_jason> nickrud: can't we just do export MANPATH=     ?
<nickrud> rukuartic, but why was GigaClon 's different from the default?
<_jason> GigaClon: if you start a new shell does man still not work?
<rukuartic> I dunno, I dun like him. He's got shifty eyes. Oh wait I mean, no clue nickrud
<nickrud> rukuartic, heh. Been here, done this :)
<GigaClon> yeah
<rukuartic> nickrud: man man? maybe?
<rukuartic> nickrud: Or can you not access that... lol...
<nickrud> rukuartic, been there, done that :)
<rob138> is there anyway to get to my computer that is on my schools network that is not pingable from the internet?
<N2DIY> rob138, ssh.
<_jason> GigaClon: what kind of stuff were you doing before this happened?
<nickrud> I've gone five years without learning find, I'm hoping someone will come up with a find/grep that locates all MANPATH defs
<GigaClon> I have never been able to get man pages
<GigaClon> that I can recall
<intelikey> !info mtr-tiny
<ubotu> mtr-tiny: (Full screen ncurses traceroute tool), section net, is standard. Version: 0.69-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<rukuartic> rob138: Yeah, I use ssh too. Great thing. :D "sudo apt-get install openssh-client open-sshserver"
<rukuartic> Anyone have any clues about my previous mentioned problem?
<_jason> GigaClon: well we have to figure out what is setting MANPATH... I would start grepping files :)
<nickrud> rukuartic, /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<_jason> GigaClon: grep MANPATH ~/.*, might be worth a try
<rukuartic> nickrud: Well thats the odd thing... Xorg runs on f8 but not f7 now.
<rob138> rukartic, N2DIY, thats what i use, i think its awesome, but everytime connection times out
<chip42> my harddrive goes into sleep mode far too often. how do you set how many ms before it spins down? seems like it is always spinning up every few seconds :\
<rukuartic> nickrud: f7 is just a blank screen. tried "startx" etc, its just a big box to type stuff and hit enter
<GigaClon> grep: /home/gigaclon/.gnome-system-monitor.gigaclon: No such device or address
<rob138> like my computer isn't visable
<GigaClon> thats what I got
<intelikey>             debfoster  is kewl   :)
<rukuartic> rob138: What types of connections are you on?
<nickrud> rukuartic, the only reason X would start on 8 (that I know of) is X is already active on 7, and you've started another instance
<rob138> the computer i am trying to connect to is on a dorm lan, and it's ip adress btw is 147.222.178.28 to see if you can ping/connect to it
<juztin> when i upgrade to dapper, will i lose my current setup and have to start all over again (my menus, desktop, home dir, etc)?
<rob138> rukartic,
<N2DIY> rob138, sounds like the server ip address changed on you?
<_jason> GigaClon: see if it happens with a new user
<SimplyFlower> please help... can't connect to the internet with ubuntu
<NickGarvey> would cd .. be going up a directory or going down a directory?
<Dr_Willis> up
<rob138> N2DIY, that is my IP adress for sure
<nickrud> up
<Dr_Willis> bash 101 :P
<rukuartic> nickrud: Heh... it actually didn't. Its weird.
<NickGarvey> thank you
<juztin> does anyone know if, when i upgrade to dapper, i will lose my current setup and have to start all over again (my menus, desktop, home dir, etc)?
<rukuartic> rob138: So you're connecting on an intranet?
<Dr_Willis> the idea of going 'down' implies you are changing to a given dir.. not the generic 'parent'
<rukuartic> rob138: Or an internet?
<NickGarvey> thats what I thought but someone said something that didn't make sense ;)
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, what are you trying to connect with, evolution? Find the work online icon, and click that.
<_jason> juztin: should keep them
<juztin> sweet
<juztin> cuz i just spent two hours writing my fluxbox menu :P
<Dr_Willis> juztin,  i often keep  home on a seperate partition. to make it easier.
<SimplyFlower> unbuntu doesn't recognize my ethernet connection at all
<Dr_Willis> juztin,  backup the files :)
<juztin> ok :)
<nickrud> rukuartic, I'd really look into seeing if there's an active X you're missing
<sybariten> i have a server version of ubuntu, the breezy i think ..... is it possible to "upgrade" it to dapper ? is it a big project ?
<juztin> thx Dr_Willis, _jason
<intelikey> nickrud  <nickrud> rukuartic, the only reason X would start on 8 (that I know of) is X is already active on 7, and you've started another instance <--- actually  x starts on the first avalable tty  thus if you only have one login tty setup and haven't opened any other ttys startx will start on tty2   conversly wise   if you had 30 ttys open and did startx it would start on tty31
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, a that is a hardware issue, I'm on dialup, so I can't help you.
* nickrud wonders if he wants to install gnome-find and all it's dependencies, just to search for MANPATH
<rob138> rukuartic, i believe intranet (it's a school building's LAN, through ethernet, if that helps)
<god> how can i install tinyx
<Centaur5> I get an ip from my router and I can ping it but I can't ping other computers or browse the net. In network-admin it won't save the default gateway.  How can I fix this?
<nickrud> intelikey, ah, point to you. I'm brainwashed :)
<rukuartic> rob138: Yep, you're right. So you get a connection, but it keeps dropping? What port are you using?
<biovore> god: your god.. figure it out :-P (know clue here)
<Dr_Willis> !info tinyx
<Determinist> any of you guys know of anything similar to yakuake for gnome? i really like this app and i would want to use it on gnome
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY: thanks anyway
<god> i wish
<biovore> lolz
<biovore> I don't think its a package in ubuntu.. would have to build from source
<nickrud> god, you never changed your nick?
<Dr_Willis> god,  if its not in the repos.. i guess ya sould to to the programs homepage.. and start reading.
<rob138> rukuartic, i cannot get a connection is my problem, i cannot ssh 147.222.178.28 unless i am connected on the same LAN
<rukuartic> rob138: Yeah. Its going to be difficult to telnet to your computer from anywhere else but from inside the intranet. Have you successfully connected from outside before?
<N2DIY> rob138, that makes sense, sound like you can't get through the firewall.
<god> dont make me zap you with 10000000000000000volts the site dosent seem to have a howto
<intelikey> <nickrud> intelikey, ah, point to you. I'm brainwashed :)  <--- hehhe  a clean mind is a good thing  :)
<rukuartic> rob138: In order to connect to your computer, you'd need the root router (the one that distributes internet to the campus) to directly redirect all SSH connections to your computer
<nickrud> intelikey, that's a fault I cannot claim, a clean mind
<Dr_Willis> how unfortunate.
<intelikey> :)
<nickrud> the longer you live, the crustier the ring
<rob138> rukuartic, N2DIY, so it's probably impossible for me to?
<ramza3> anybody know why they changed xchat, this gnome-xchat sucks
<GigaClon> _jason, a new user can access man man
<nickrud> ramza3, you can get xchat back, it's in universe
<_jason> GigaClon: ok, that narrow down your search to your home directory
<stone61> hi all
<rukuartic> rob138: Not quite sure. Try contacting your sysadmin, see if he has any solutions. Or try a few different ports.
<nickrud> ramza3, but that's a #dapper+1 question
<ramza3> nickrud: you remember the name?
<rukuartic> hi stone61
<stone61> i cannot login as admin
<N2DIY> rob138, not impossible, but I don't know how to crack a firewall.
<nickrud> ramza3, xchat :)
<rukuartic> stone61: You mean "root"?
<stone61> sorry wrong chat
<_jason> GigaClon: grep MANPATH .[^g] *
<rob138> rukuartic, but that IP adress is not even pingable from outside the network, so using a different port wouldnt work right?
<stone61> its kjoomla i cannot log in
<ramza3> nickrud, I am getting rid of this garbage
<stone61> thx bye
<_jason> GigaClon: make sure you use caps
<stone61> i stay
<stone61> and listen and learn
<_jason> GigaClon: should have said: grep MANPATH ~/.[^g] *
<chip42> rob138: the machine could be there and ignoring the pings. using a different port might work, provided the machine is actually there
<nickrud> ramza3, I tripped over that one so bad, I bitched before I fixed my sources. I felt stupid :)
<vaaX> how do you register a name on irc?
<_jason> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<rukuartic> rob138: No, they have the router set to be not pingable to prevent from attacks. I can't ping my own router, but I can still connect to it. Thing is, I say "forward all port 22" (thats ssh) "to 192.168.1.101" (thats my computer)
<god> how do you install tinyx
<ramza3> nickrud, hehe; there are a lot of little changes with dapper that are getting to me
<N2DIY> rob138, the system is probably set up to ignore pings, to prevent denial of service attacks.
<GigaClon> grep: /home/gigaclon/.sound-juicer.gigaclon: No such device or address
<GigaClon>  _jason
<vaaX> how?
<rukuartic> rob138: When the head router at the campus (connected directly to the internet) gets a packet saying "I want to connect to ssh!" the router says "OK! Where do I send it? There's a million computers on campus."
<rob138> chip42, rukuartic, on the sshd.config file of the computer i am trying to connect to i have added port 2222 to and cannot ssh to that either
<nickrud> ramza3, change is good for the soul, it's bad to get too crusty
<ramza3> nickrud: we shall see
<rukuartic> rob138: So you'd need to ask the system administrator to forward one port to your computer. depending on the size of the campus, that may or may not be too hard.
<rukuartic> rob138: Or possibly he may have a solution for you :P
<_jason> GigaClon: heh maybe we should jsut jump straight to find: grep MANPATH ~/.[^sg] *
<nickrud> ramza3, when I get too frustrated, I consider going back to unstable. Then, I consider the upside of sticking, and have.
<SimplyFlower> where can i get help a hardware problem?
<ramza3> nickrud, small quetion, you seem smart; you know how I can get the default terminal to do an automatic copy-paste when I select something
<GigaClon> /home/gigaclon/.bash_history:grep MANPATH ~/.*
<GigaClon>  _jason
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, here, we need to know what the hardware is!
<_jason> GigaClon: nothing?
<god> how do you install tinyx
<sethk> N2DIY, it's that stuff with all the wires connected to it
<nickrud> ramza3, select, then middle-button click where you want to paste? works mostly, except where gnome resists
<SimplyFlower> D-Link Ethernet
<ramza3> nickrud, thanks
<sethk> SimplyFlower, a bit more detail might help
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, model number?
<ramza3ubu> ramza3: hello
<sethk> SimplyFlower, d-link makes many different cards and products
<rob138> rukuartic, thanks, don't know if the admin will be helpful, they are assholes here
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, that's why a model number helps!
<SimplyFlower> D_Link DFE-500TXPCI Fast Ethernet
<sybariten> is this information up to date? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sybariten> if so, why does the introduction say that mySQL can only be installed by compiling ?
<_jason> GigaClon: find ~ -type f -exec grep MANPATH '{}' \;               I think that will work, maybe someone can check me on that?
<SimplyFlower> DECchip 21142/43
<chip42> rob138: probably right about that. if there is access across port 80 or some other standard service, you might be able to setup a tunnel over and achieve the connection you are after.. talking about not letting the admins in on it
<sybariten> and why do they install first php4 and then php5 ?
<sybariten> same for mySQL? (first 4 then 5)
<rukuartic> rob138: =\
<rukuartic> sybariten: If you want a quick server up and running in 5 minutes, use XAMPP
<kkathman> xampp rocks
<sybariten> rukuartic: yeah i know
<rukuartic> sybariten: Comes with Apache, MySQL, PHP, Python, and a whole buncha other stuff
<rukuartic> sybariten: Or just use apachetoolbox
<N2DIY> sethk, I don't understand your question? You mean microphones and antennas? Yes.
<rob138> chip42, how could i setup a tunnel?
<martynda> hi, has anyone gotten HP calculators to connect to ubuntu and transfer files?
<rukuartic> _jason: running
<sybariten> rukuartic: but considering how far apt and easy *nix distros like Ubuntu has come, i figiured it would be pretty easy to set up the most common style of apache
<sybariten> but the guide is a bit confusing
<sethk> N2DIY, I was just trying to be amusing.  :)
<chip42> rob138: google for "ssh tunnel"... i believe there is even a howto using only putty
<rukuartic> sybariten: Heh I had trouble too
<sethk> N2DIY, not terribly successfully it appears
<rukuartic> chip42: He's in a university network...
<chip42> rukuartic: oh. starting to seem clearer to me :
<N2DIY> sethk, I turned my head for a second, and with all the traffic here, almost missed your message, where you referring to ham radio?
<chip42> rukuartic: but he is trying to establish a connection from withinthe university network to the outside, no? ssh tunnel would accomplish that
<rukuartic> chip42: Other way around. From outside to inside network.
<sethk> N2DIY, I don't even remember by now  :)
<nickrud> _jason, I wish i could check your find statement :)
<N2DIY> sethk, OOKKAAYY!
<chip42> rukuartic: not really a difference. he will required access to both machines. ssh tunnel still does the job
<Vaske_Car> seen dabar
<rukuartic> chip42: Thing is, how do you tunnel inside? You still have to have port forwarding to your box
<Vaske_Car> man my server with ubuntu laster 75days and i had to restart it because of server upgrade, amazing!!
<rukuartic> Vaske_Car: Wow you didn't lose power for that long?
<Vaske_Car> no
<GigaClon> _jason, I think autopackage is the culprit
<nickrud> !autopackage
<ubotu> somebody said autopackage was evil
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, you may want to ask your question again, with the make, model and chip info?
<_jason> GigaClon: heh there you go
<nickrud> hm, I wonder who someone was
<Vaske_Car> i just host samba, teamspeak and few other stuff
<rukuartic> ROFL...
<Coir> Can someone help me with this error I am encountering upon boot of Ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12910 . I am not booting off FAT32 or anything...
<_jason> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<GigaClon> inkscape uses autopackage
<rukuartic> _jason: ?
<chip42> rukuartic: don't think so. i think the tunnel would have to be created from inside since the internal machine most likely gets all its access from a proxy.. tunnel would operate over the proxy
<_jason> rukuartic: what's up?
<Vaske_Car> anybody here familiar with dedicated servers?
<nickrud> GigaClon, Inkskape is in the repos ..
<rukuartic> _jason: botsnack?
<_jason> rukuartic: yeah, he was a good bot so he got a snack
<rukuartic> chip42: Still not following you.
<rukuartic> _jason: haha
* Coir cries
<rukuartic> _jason: so we're teaching emotion to a robot?
<nickrud> I'm gonna see who taught ubotu that one
<GigaClon> it was before inkscape was
<nickrud> heh. Sev eas did :)
<chip42> rukuartic: i guess you are right. the connection is in reverse order..  what i am saying is no port forwarding would be required if the connection originates from the internal network.. the internal box doesn't have to listen around for connections.
<GigaClon> so how do i get rid of autopackage
<JKnife> do yall harbor trolls?
<Vaske_Car> is there any channel with people who host servers, resale itd..?
<SimplyFlower> sethk, the only info i have about my D-Link Ethernet is from the the listing of devices.  its says:  D-Link DFE-500TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter(RevD) DECchip 21142/43.  ubuntu doesn't recognize for a connection to the internet.  What can I do?
<nickrud> GigaClon, no Idea. But the autopackage home page should have instructions for using autopackage to remove it's own packages
<sethk> SimplyFlower, the DFE-500TX is an important piece of information
<rukuartic> chip42: Yeah, thats a granted. :p
<toMte83a> hmm.. feels impossible to learn all about the terminal, i mean, what way is a smart place to start? New ubunta user and it feels like most of the things should be done thrue the Terminal... =/
<PORDO> how do i stop a window from popping up when a usb device is mounted?
<rukuartic> toMte83a: :O You are my hero!
<sethk> SimplyFlower, when you do ifconfig -a, is the adapter listed?  Is it listed with ifconfig (without -a)?
<nickrud> Coir, there's gotta be some more errors around there, maybe some context will help
<toMte83a> rukuartic ? lol why?
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Well the terminal is bash based. Type in "whatis bash"
<nickrud> Coir, or at least some messages
<N2DIY> Don't mount it! :)
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Because everyone's like "Whee gui! Pretty colors"
<rukuartic> toMte83a: First thing that I would reccommend you doing, is reading up on bash tutorials. And then? Ctrl+alt+f1 brings you to a bash only environment. ctrl+alt+f7 should bring you back.
<SimplyFlower> don't know.  i'll check... give me a minute... have to go to the computer its on
<Coir> let me see
<_jason> toMte83a: do you /want/ to do it or do you feel it is the only way to do thing?
<toMte83a> rukuartic : lol ... well, yeah, it is pretty colors but i dont go from win to Ubunta just becouse of the colors
<rukuartic> toMte83a: And then just learn to use the big cli programs like "irssi" and "vi" and stuff like that... "apt-get" and "grep"
<N2DIY> What's Ubunta?
<rukuartic> XD How people from New Jersy say Ubuntu
<toMte83a> _jason: i feel like i really wanna learn all about the terminal there is to know
<chip42> rukuartic: i guess i don't understand the difficulty then.. unless the whole point is to initiate the connection from the outside.
<N2DIY> I'm from New Jermany, but I don't say it that way!
<toMte83a> rukuartic : never heard of any of those programs
<_jason> toMte83a: that's cool, I'm going to send you some basic tutorials to get you started and then I recommend you read the bash scripting tutorial on tldp.org to get into more advanced stuff
<_jason> ubotu: tell toMte83a about cli
<toMte83a> thanks _jason
<_jason> ubotu: tell toMte83a about rute
<_jason> toMte83a: rute is a good guide to but it goes into much more than just terminal
<Coir> nickrud, I am not seeing any other error messages
<N2DIY> _jason, the rute manual is good stuff, I wish I had found that years ago.
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Vi - Like "gedit"; irssi - IRC, apt-get - install stuff; grep - search
<SimplyFlower> i'm back.   no to both questions, sethk
<Coir> nickrud, the error I gave occurs aftger "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System"
<_jason> N2DIY: that's exactly what I thought when I first learned about it
<rukuartic> toMte83a: "man command" gives a complete tutorial, "whatis command" tells you in a nutshell
<rukuartic> !rute
<ubotu> well, rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://rute.2038bug.com/
<rukuartic> Cool.
<rukuartic> toMte83a: There's like, a program for every gui program... "mocp" is my favorite ^_^
<Coir> nickrud, art thou there? =P
<xin> I've downloaded a package (php5) source with apt-get source and ./configure'd it to suit my needs and then tested it and it works properly. How do I compile it as a .deb that provides for php5 and its counterparts?
<rukuartic> toMte83a: w3m and lynx work well too. "naim" is a must for all those AIM people
<toMte83a> _jason / rukuartic thanks too both of u... i hope this give me some more knowleage... =)
<rukuartic> toMte83a: To find out what I'm talking about, type "apt-cache search w3m" and other programs. VI comes preinstalled though. here's a hint, press "i" to start editing, "esc" to stop, and type ":q" to quit
<rukuartic> toMte83a: The console's especially handy to have if you use SSH to get into your computer. Oh, and SCREEN is a must have :P
<_jason> toMte83a: and if you want to get started with vim, 'vimtutor' is a great thing to run too
<Vaske_Car> is there any site with SHELL tutorial for beginers?
<nickrud> Coir, ok. my first pass is that something somewhere is running a fat32 check of some kind. The first two references I've seen are about usb sticks, so I don't know if that matters, but sda devices I shy away from.
<mike> Could anybody assist me with nVidia nForce 2 issues on Ubuntu Breezy?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Vaske_Car about cli
<toMte83a> _jason rukuartic: saving all the things u whriting too me and im gonna check it all, thanks again :)
<Coir> hrm
<nickrud> Coir, what kind of device are you booting from, anyway?
<N2DIY> Vaske_Car, run man bash in a terminal
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  the adapter isn't listed when i do ifconfig -a or ifconfig
<Coir> IDE HDD
<sethk> SimplyFlower, ok, that means either that a kernel module must be loaded, or possibly that a kernel rebuild is necessary with support for that NIC
<toMte83a> Nice, Now i have something too do all day long... :)
<mike> Am I invisible? I just need a little help with my nForce2 audio drivers.
<toMte83a> Loads of coffey and this is gonna be fun... =)
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, google search for your cards make and model, and "linux module."
<rukuartic> toMte83a: To show you the coolness of bash, try this "ps aux" (that lists all the programs running) Now try this, "ps aux | grep <your username>" now that shows you all the programs you're running. You can do that with "ls" too (list files in the directory) "ls | grep <files>"
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm a newbie.  what does that mean and what do i need to do?
<nickrud> Coir, then if I saw that error, I'd check my data trail and reinstall.
<SimplyFlower> or what can i do?
<mjb> Hello my /var/lib/dpkg/available is missing? apt-get update does't seem to refresh. Any clues?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, it isn't really difficult.  I'm going to have to look up the name of the module.   I'm a bit tied up with work stuff at this moment but be patient and I'll get to it.  Or, perhaps, someone else knows?  The name of the kernel module for his Dlink NIC (exact model above)?
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, once we find what module(driver) the card needs, we can get it to work.
<ramza3ubu> the smb.conf file provided; what changes do most people make to it; for example just a simple share with a winxp machine
<Coir> nickrud, I tried reinstallation, albeit the Dapper Drake Beta, it worked on the first boot fine, but after that... I guess I'll try installing Breezy.
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Can you tell I'm obsessed? O_o :: fervish fever... drinks coffee::
<mike> nVidia nForce 2 drivers don't seem to be powering my sound except for at the login screen where I get a da-da-da type sound.
<GigaClon> _jason what was that find command?
<nickrud> Coir, do you have really new hardware?
<Coir> nickrud, nope
<_jason> GigaClon: find ~ -type f -exec grep MANPATH '{}' \;
<GigaClon> it finds some of our discussion
<nickrud> Coir, my last dapper install was the live beta, and I installed that to disk. I have normal ide hardware.
<SimplyFlower> sethk and N2DIY:  thank you
<_jason> GigaClon: what do you mean? like irc logs :P ?
<toMte83a> rukuartic : lol ... my english is so bad so i didnt get that line 100% but i know one importent thing, cant live without coffey...
<GigaClon> yeah
<rukuartic> toMte83a: What do you natively speak? There are #ubuntu-<lang> channels
<GigaClon> heheh
<Coir> nickrud, the live beta of dapper has always been buggy for me for some reason, the first time I tried it, my GRUB partition got messed-up
<_jason> GigaClon: haha
<mike> If it helps, I have the nForce driver download from nVidia.com. I've attempted following directions from the site and I get an error saying that the kernel isn't in the right location.
<_jason> GigaClon: but nothing useful?
<Coir> nickrud, well, grub bootloader rather
<GigaClon> not yet
<toMte83a> i know, im just visiting this one, im from sweden and spend most of the time in #ubuntu-se but all swedes are asleep right now, boring people
<toMte83a> i know, im just visiting this one, im from sweden and spend most of the time in #ubuntu-se but all swedes are asleep right now, boring people rukuartic
<GigaClon> http://pastebin.com/682325
<mike> Somebody please help me.
<GigaClon> we can't
<GigaClon> :)
<mike> I'm at the end of my rope with this. I'll admit, I'm a newb to linux.
<nickrud> Coir, I went for several years without a reinstall, but I've done a handful of fresh installs over the last year. If you're trying to second guess the installer, don't.
<_jason> ubotu: tell mike about support
<_jason> mike: have you been directed to the nvidia wiki yet?
<mike> No, I haven't.
<_jason> ubotu: tell mike about nvidia
<GigaClon> ignore me
<_jason> GigaClon: well definitely seems to be autopackage
<GigaClon> is there a way to see what files they come from?
<_jason> GigaClon: oops, should have given you that option, use grep -H
<mike> ubotu?
<GigaClon> you mean find?
<GigaClon> mike look at your private messages
<_jason> mike: you should have received a private message from ubotu with nvidia wiki link
<_jason> GigaClon: find ~ -type f -exec grep -H MANPATH '{}' \;
<_jason> GigaClon: even better:
<_jason> GigaClon: find ~ -type f -exec grep -Hn MANPATH '{}' \;
<mike> Oh! Am I ever dense! LOL Thank you.
<rukuartic> mike: humansnack
<grap3> okay, I was following this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106285&highlight=patch+kernel+2.6.12 and at step nine I compile my kernel like it says but I get an error during
<grap3> make[4] : *** No rule to make target `drivers/ide/pci/it821x.c', needed by `drivers/ide/pci/it821x.o'.  Stop.
<grap3> Can anyone help me out?
<N2DIY> private messages? I'm new to irc, what's that all about?
<mike> Right now, all information about my nvidia parts are not available until a later time. I'm using the Breezy Badger version now. The Ubuntu help site seems to have nothing.
<mike> So, I'll check out the wiki
<rukuartic> mike: lspci?
<xin> where can I file a bug with ubuntu? or atleast something that looks like a bug?
<eggzeck> grap3, did you ./configure (whatever it is you're trying to do)?
<_jason> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<xin> duh, im dumb
<chip42> N2DIY: all about /msg ;)
<grap3> yeah
<mike> lspci?
<rukuartic> xin: Thats ok :P We all are
<eggzeck> grap3, then 'make' and then 'make install'
<toMte83a> rukuartic "whatis bash" didnt give anything... just came a -"bash (1) <!--------space-----------//>  -GNU Bourne-Again Shell :/
<rukuartic> mike: Lists PCI devices on your machine
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Well thats what it is XD
<mike> Oh, would this work for onboard audio?
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Try "man bash"
<toMte83a> Oh...
<toMte83a> rukuartic better... thanks
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Press "q" to exit the manpage. (ps: man = manual)
<mike> Hmm... while I'm at it. Is there any way to make Ubuntu Breezy rescan all USB ports? I've moved my computer and didn't plug things back in where they originally were at installation.
<toMte83a> rukuartic could figure.... ;)
<xin> hey my bug has been reported, now i just post the fix ^_^
<mjb> hey wheres the best irc for apt-get q's?
<cafuego> mike: That should not matter at all.
<RobyX> What plugins am I supposto install to play music? I downloaded off gtuntella and using rythmbox music player but it tells me every song is not a correct audio stream
<mike> Interesting... My USB mouse refuses to cooperate with me now.
<_jason> RobyX: mp3?
<RobyX> Um?
<_jason> RobyX: what type of music files are they?
<rukuartic> toMte83a: So yeah, lemme know if you want/need a console app :p
<RobyX> mp3
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<RobyX> Thanks
<toMte83a> console app? extras for the terminal?
<toMte83a> console app? extras for the terminal?  rukuartic
<N2DIY> mjb, why mess wiht apt-get, when you have /system/admin/synaptic?
<GigaClon> _jason, now how to reset my Manpath
<intelikey> back.
<_jason> GigaClon: export MANPATH=
<rukuartic> toMte83a: A console app is just a program designed to run in the console. Search for "music on console" and "ncurses AIM" and "irssi"
<rukuartic> toMte83a: irssi is actually preinstalled on ubuntu. Try typing "irc" at the bash prompt
<intelikey> N2DIY why mess with a GUI when you have linux ?
<GigaClon> _jason thanks
<eggzeck> N2DIY, ? I still use apt-get heh
<_jason> GigaClon: np
<toMte83a> ok?
<rukuartic> N2DIY: You mean there's a gui to apt-get?
<eggzeck> N2DIY, and synaptic still uses apt-get ;p
<rukuartic> toMte83a: :P Just a start to learning the console, using console apps
<intelikey> rukuartic it's called synaptic
<rukuartic> intelikey: :OOOO You mean I don't have to sit forever typing endless lines of commands into the commandline!? Does that involve using one of those darn fangled mouse things?
<christina_> can anyone talk me through installing my web cam?
<N2DIY> intelikey, egzeck, urbuartic, yes apt-get has a gui, and yes you can do more with eight fingers and two thumbs.
<xin> If a bug I've found is allready on the bugtracker but listed as unconfirmed, should I mark it as confirmed? Or dont I have the permissions to do that?
<christina_> i know nothing about this computer
<eggzeck> N2DIY, I wasn't asking if apt-get had a gui ;)
<N2DIY> than you can with one hand and a mouse.
<rukuartic> intelikey: I actually prefer aptitude
<intelikey> well as soon as you geeks learn how to use dpkg  and leave all those  "frontends" alone......
<christina_> i really need help before i cry
<N2DIY> eggzeck, yes, that is what I get for answering a question with a question, I hate that too.
<eggzeck> hehe :)
<toMte83a> rukuartic gonna read more about irssi too... remeber your nick and if u are online i can yell... but first i need too read a lot and get some good basic ground too stand on
<InnerFIRE> whats wrong christina
<seamus-laptop> anyone here using Breezy on an Inspiron 600m?
<rukuartic> toMte83a: Yep :) Good for you.
<rukuartic> Right guys
<rukuartic> its late
<mike> Uh-huh... maybe I should have used a female name to get answers faster! LOL j/k
<toMte83a> rukuartic~ yeah
<rukuartic> and Imma head to bed soon.
<christina_> innerfire i need to connect my web cam and have no clue how
<pundai> hey i just upgraded to dapper but my synaptics touchpad doesnt scroll anymore
<eggzeck> pundai, #ubuntu+1
<InnerFIRE> what kinda webcam?
<pundai> eggzeck, oh
<christina_> all i know is that is says hp on it
<pvd2006> Ubuntu use to be an option on the boot loader along with windows xp, then I re-installed windows xp on the same partition windows xp was on before and now I dont have an option to boot into ubuntu. Butwhen I goto system info it still shows me I have all 3 partitions.
<intelikey> mike maybe....    but sometimes  just asking at the right time is the trick.
<pvd2006> Both partitions are on the same hard drive.
<slavik> wtf?
<toMte83a> rukuartic cant have Ubuntu / linux just becouse its nice colors and chatting... ;) cya later going /away now, learning shit...
<slavik> ok, good
<InnerFIRE> are u using dapper or breezy?
<InnerFIRE> check your p/m
<mike> I'm just hoping to get sound working on here... unless I need modules to play wav files too.
<rukuartic> InnerFIRE: Methinks, its a dual boot box. Shutdown/reboot maybe, but then no login.
<slavik> dapper ftw
<seamus-laptop> Looking for some help with the screensavers on my laptop.  When they're previewed, they seem to run fine, but in fullscreen they are horribly slow.  Running the open source ati drivers on a mobility radeon 9000.
<rukuartic> InnerFIRE: That is, if I'm wrong.
<christina_> i think it's breezy
<christina_> yes it is
<eggzeck> seamus-laptop, what's your memory like?
<rukuartic> seamus-laptop: Welcome to Xorg
<N2DIY> pvd2006, winders eats up the partiton table, or your boot manager.
<pvd2006> is there a way I can get ubuntu working again through some file in windows?
<InnerFIRE> most hp cameras work with breezy.. ive only had problems with creative..
<rukuartic> And happy new day from EST everyone
<seamus-laptop> eggzeck: 64 megs on the video, 512 main
<slavik> rukuartic: same
<mike> Heh, EST... we've still got an hour to go here. LOL
<InnerFIRE> open up ekiga
<christina_> ekiga? what's that?
<pvd2006> m2kiy, so how can I get the partition table back and get the option to boot back into ubuntu?
<pvd2006> can I use the ubuntu cd
<InnerFIRE> gnomemeeting
<mike> InnerFIRE: What about a dual mode camera from Vivitar?
<N2DIY> pvd2006, you might be able to re-install Ubuntu? always install winder, and then linux, or winders will mess things up.
<christina_> i'm sorry i'm not very bright...lol
<intelikey> !tell pvd2006 about dualboot
<pvd2006> m2diy yeah, that is what I did before.
<christina_> it won't let me open it
<InnerFIRE> christina.. open up gnomemeeting, it should be in your applications menu under internet
<|Lord_Zoo|> Hi people
<N2DIY> intelikey, dual boot won't work if winders is the second install, always install linux last.
<GigaClon> anyone use davfs?
<christina_> then what?
<|Lord_Zoo|> can anybody tell me where's the modprobe.conf or modules.conf in ubuntu?
<InnerFIRE> run the initial setup and see if your system will detect your camera
<christina_> brb
<christina_> thanks
<intelikey> N2DIY he said it's on the first partition
<seamus-laptop> |Lord_Zoo|  /etc/modules
<pvd2006> intelikey, I read the site and I saw the part about the partition table, but what if ubuntu is already installed and I just need to get the partition table back so I can boot back into ubuntu. Can I use the ubuntu cd for that?
<N2DIY> intelikey, doesn't matter, that is where the mbr are is, and that is what winders is going to grab.
<N2DIY> If he can still see his linux partition, maybe he can save his data, but he'll have to reload linux to dual boot.
<jmoncayo> is there any kind of Cbuilder or delphy 7 for linux??
<pvd2006> windows xp is the first partition(0) and ubuntu is partition (1) but windows load as partition(0)
<|Lord_Zoo|> seamus-laptop, so, if I want to disable ipv6, like I do in fedora, I must put alias net-pf-10 off in there?
<nickrud> |Lord_Zoo|, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<intelikey> pvd2006 all you need to do is reinstall grub,   as i see it.
<sethk> jmoncayo, not precisely, but there are gui builders and IDEs.
<sethk> jmoncayo, take a look at anjuta
<slavik> !anjuta
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<|Lord_Zoo|> nickrud, 5.10
<pvd2006> ok re-install gfrub, so can you just reinstall grub straight from the ubuntu cd on bootup?
<intelikey> N2DIY no not a reload  just reinstall grub/lilo  or what ever boot loader he uses.
<jmoncayo> sethk, what is IDE, ?? i am kind of learning programming gui?
<nickrud> |Lord_Zoo|, a sec, I need to mount that partition
<sethk> jmoncayo, IDE means integrated development environment
<N2DIY> intelikey, ok, I don't know alot about this, just what I've read, I don't mess with dual boot systems.
<|Lord_Zoo|> thanks, nickrud, I'll wait :)
<intelikey> pvd2006 yes you can.    you can mount your linux partition cd into it  then  do   chroot . grub-install
<sethk> jmoncayo, it refers to an editor with smart indenting, and you can compile from within the editor, and such
<avr> hi. does anybody know how to get a fullscreen presentation using xpdf? i do xpdf -fullscreen, but the scrollbar and the border at the bottom reappear
<sethk> jmoncayo, a GUI builder is often part of an IDE; it allows you to build a user interface interactively
<sethk> jmoncayo, I don't do user interfaces, so I know more about IDEs than I know about GUI builders
<jmoncayo> sethk, oh yea i remember that from class :)
<InnerFIRE> has anyone here ever owned a Gateway performance 500?
<N2DIY> intelikey, and I hope your right, I've savaged some winder boxes, and had to run debug on hard drive to get them bootable with linux.
<jmoncayo> so do you know any gui builder?
<sethk> jmoncayo, for java, look at eclipse
<sethk> jmoncayo, sun has a java gui builder
<sethk> jmoncayo, that can run in linux
* intelikey watches out for the "savages"
<pvd2006> intelikey, alright, so then I should have an option to boot into ubuntu and windows xp after that.
<intelikey> pvd2006 yes.    the options are in the /boot/menu.lst  file on the linux partition.
<slavik> jmoncayo: there is also Glade for C/C++
<multi> is it possible to do a ssh_keygen so that 4 machines can sign on to each other in any combination without needing a password?
<jmoncayo> slavik, Glade is like c++builder>
<jmoncayo> ?
<|Lord_Zoo|> it is possible that the configuration resides on /etc/modutils?
<sethk> multi, yes
<N2DIY> pvd2006, your going to have to preserve your partitions, be careful. I've never messed with that.
<slavik> right, what did I say?
<multi> sethk: what is the magic incantation?
<nickrud> |Lord_Zoo|, you'd put that in a new file in /etc/modprobe.d . I need to refresh my memory every time I need to tweak the kernel
<slavik> oh, oops, misworded
<toMte83a> rukuartic only atleast 2000 lines of information... this is gonna take time... lol
<slavik> you were talking about a GUI builder ...
<|Lord_Zoo|> no matter what's the file name?
<slavik> Glade builds GUI in C/C++
<christina_> ok innerfire?
<sethk> multi, you set ssh to do pki (public/private keys), and you have to put the keys into the .ssh directory ($HOME/.ssh) on all the machines
<jmoncayo> slavik, oki thanks
<intelikey> ok i've had it.    pvd2006 i'll go and let N2DIY talk you out of fixing it.   good night and good luck.
<christina_> it won't let me in gnome meeting either
<nickrud> |Lord_Zoo|, assuming it's not set by anything that already in that dir, that's where all those alias's show up
<InnerFIRE> what do u mean?
<jmoncayo> slavik, what is the difference between glade and glade-2? or GTK and GTK-2
<InnerFIRE> what did it say?
<N2DIY> intelikey, what happened, I said I didn't know how to do it?
<|Lord_Zoo|> thanks nickrud , I'll try it and let you know :)
<jmoncayo> sethk, anjuta is only for gnome??
<sethk> jmoncayo, no, I run it on a kde machine also
<multi> sethk: looking up pki... ... the previous procedure for 2 machines was to copy the id_rsa.pub file to the other authorized_keys file.... but this dosn't seem to work for more than two
<|Lord_Zoo|> I'm too fedorized right now, and I want to test ubuntu :)
<christina_> it says it's already running if you want to call a given callto or h323 url use gnomeeting -c url
<jmoncayo> sethk, have you used c++ builder or delphi?
<sethk> jmoncayo, something can be "for gnome" or "for kde" but can still run in either environment.  I know that sounds weird but it's true
<christina_> what's that mean?
<sethk> jmoncayo, I used delphi a long time ago
<jmoncayo> sethk, in antuja like delphi?
<InnerFIRE> nevermind calling..
<sethk> jmoncayo, there are similarities.  they aren't identical
<jmoncayo> i mean the IDE and that stuff
<nickrud>  Lord_Zoo|, /etc/modprobe.d/alias file has the  net-pf-10 ipv6 def, you might want to look there to make any changes
<InnerFIRE> during the setup of gnomemeeting, it should ask you for your camera settings
<sethk> jmoncayo, for one thing, anjuta can do various languages, and delphi is pretty much a one language tool
<no_no_no> I need help!!
<jmoncayo> sethk, ok i will try it then
<sethk> jmoncayo, that's the best thing to do.  it's definitely worth looking at; it's a nice program
<christina_> i can't even get in it though
<christina_> i just wanna cry
<no_no_no> i'm a complete noob.. and am trying to edit etc/network/options ... but dunno how to..
<slavik> jmoncayo: glade-2 and gtk-2 are more up to date :)
<jmoncayo> sethk, what is that of GTK?
<christina_> i'm so stupid with computers....i wish i knew more
<jmoncayo> slavik, what about anjuta?
<zith> how do you test out an fstab config without restarting?
<InnerFIRE> holdon..
<multi> sethk; thank you... peace
<no_no_no> can anyone help me? im trying to setup an ltsp server with two NIC...
<chip42> zith: use mount... where you got the idea you need to restart after making a change, i dunno. that is generally not true in linux
<|Lord_Zoo|> I saw it there, but I Thought I can define this in another file
<sethk> jmoncayo, GTK is the GUI toolkit that gnome is built on top of
<|Lord_Zoo|> I'll change it directly in alias and see what happens
<InnerFIRE> christina, what are you going to use the webcam for?
<|Lord_Zoo|> thanks again nickrud
<no_no_no> i dunno anything and im following these directions : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<holy_cow> no_no_no, in terminal type in sudo gedit, and open it up with gedit
<sethk> jmoncayo, if you'll excuse the dangling prepositions
<zith> chip42: just type mount and that applies fstab?
<harisund> Today I observed a very strange thing. The computer that I have here doesn't allow me to install either of breezy or hoary, but actually installed Warty !
<InnerFIRE> which program?
<christina_> to chat on line
<no_no_no> but i dunno how to edit etc/network/options if i dont have permission. :(
<lrojas> hi all
<InnerFIRE> using what?
<zith> chip42: i just know that processing fstab is part of the boot initialization but don't know where it's initiated exactly :>
<InnerFIRE> msn?
<InnerFIRE> yahoo?
<holy_cow> no_no_no, thats why i told you to type 'sudo gedit'
<christina_> no
<harisund> Is there a difference in the way Canonical burnt those CDs (the ones sent through shipit) ?
<christina_> firefox
<no_no_no> oh sorry
<no_no_no> :)
<holy_cow> that will start gedit wit proper permissions
<InnerFIRE> hrm
<lrojas> hi guys
<no_no_no> it didnt start anyting
<InnerFIRE> have u tried going to a channel?
<nickrud> |Lord_Zoo|, theoretically any changes you make to a file in /etc is supposed to be sacrsanct; kernel parameters don't fall into that categority
<christina_> channel?
<holy_cow> did you get asked for a password?
<no_no_no> no
<chip42> zith: sort of got it... once you modified fstab, the changes were made... mount is being run on boot.. it reads fstab and brings up the fileystems... you can use the command manually to bring up any recent changes you just made to fstab
<lrojas> anybody experienced with xubuntu?
<InnerFIRE> have you tried to use the camera already with firefox?
<holy_cow> impossible
<jmoncayo> sethk, oki so gtk+ 2 comes with new libraries for gui?
<holy_cow> if its not asking for your pass your hosed your system
<chip42> zith: man mount will tell you how... but generally mount /mount/point will bring up something defined in fstab
<harisund> I have a quick question guy, if I install warty (4.10!) can I just modify the sources to point to dapper, do an upgrade, and then a dist-upgrade, and expect a working system?
<no_no_no> let me restart
<christina_> i have to run the cd first to install it
<sethk> jmoncayo, not sure what you mean by "new" libraries
<holy_cow> no_no_no, have you done something stupid like create a root account and are using that?
<christina_> it won't run
<jmoncayo> sethk, well can antuja run under fluxbox??
<mram> finally flas player 7 is out for ubuntu
<no_no_no> im using whatever edubuntu asked for..
<mram> flash
<sethk> jmoncayo, yes, as long as the libraries it needs are installed.  but the libraries aren't packaged with it, you have to install them first
<_jason> mram: it's been out for a while?
<no_no_no> its a $
<InnerFIRE> check your private msgs
<lrojas> i want to install xubuntu but i am not sure of the propper way to do it
<slavik> jmoncayo: I am using Anjuta. It is an IDE for C/C++/Perl and some others
<nickrud> harisund, no, release to release and the wiki has the gotchas
<jmoncayo> sethk, if i install antuja with apt-get will it get all the libraries i need
<christina_> how?
<slavik> I am having trouble creating distributions though
<InnerFIRE> ?
<sethk> jmoncayo, yes, it will take care of those automatically
* no_no_no is waiting on a restart.
<InnerFIRE> i just private msged u
<rob138> hi, is there a way to download files off daap shares on a network?
<harisund> nickrud: Ok, so what is your suggestion? I have just installed Warty now. I want breezy.
<jmoncayo> slavik, antuja can make gui
<InnerFIRE> is your nickname registered?
<zith> chip42: perfect thanks!  when I rebooted that machine it didn't start sshd agaain for me to get into remotely... :(
<christina_> yes
<holy_cow> no_no_no,  your messing something up ... your shell is the program you start from applications / accessories / terminal by the way
<holy_cow> not alt/ f2 if that is what your doing
<no_no_no> what's alt ft?
<lrojas> xubuntu mentions dapper, but i see it as a beta..  can someone please clarify?
<nickrud> harisund, if your pipe to the internet is really big, going from warty -> hoary -> breezy might make sense, but if not just getting the breezy install iso makes better sense.
<slavik> jmoncayo: Anjuta uses Glade to make GUI :)
<holy_cow> *sigh*
<jmoncayo> oki, so i can do it cool
<no_no_no> hey it worked!
<slavik> no_no_no: 'ALT' is a key next to the space bar
<mram> _jason: really hmm, mine just did the update!
<holy_cow> no_no_no, of course it did
<slavik> 'F2' is a key along the top of the keyboard
<zhenre> why does ubuntu have to reboot after updates...debian/knoppix don't seem to require it
<no_no_no> alt-f2 is terminal shortcut?
<_jason> mram: macromedia's link was down the last few days
<|Lord_Zoo|> besides this, I tend to like ubuntu :)
<no_no_no> sorry im brand new to this
<holy_cow> no its not
<slavik> zhenre: what did you update?
<harisund> nickrud: The problem is, for some reason only the Warty CD was identified by my machine here. So I could end up with Warty only. The other CDs (ones from Canonical) stopped and gave the error, something along the lines of unable to verify CD integrity
<|Lord_Zoo|> Now it's matter of time and patience to learn a few new things
<mram> _jason: i see that could be why mine just updated right now
<InnerF|RE> i honestly never got my camera to work until i upgraded to dapper..
<_jason> mram: yeah
<mram> _jason: thanks for the info
<no_no_no> hey after i did sudo gedit once it didnt ask for the paswd after i closed the terminal and tried it again
<rob138> hi, is there a way to download files off daap shares... like daap:// or even with a program?
<holy_cow> harisund, it  makes no difference, you can start off with warty and dist-upgrade to whatever current is btw.
<christina_> how do i do that?
<harisund> nickrud: I am sure the problem is not with the CDs, since I have around 10 such CDs (I do a lot of distribution here) and I have installed on other machines with them. I know the CD drive is not a problem since it installed FC 4/5 and Warty
<InnerF|RE> im trying to private msg you..
<InnerF|RE> what are u using
<InnerF|RE> Xchat?
<christina_> yes
<holy_cow> no_no_no, once you give the command permission, it remembers it for that session.  when you log out it will forget it because the session is reset
<harisund> holy_cow looks like I will have to end up doing that only. Just wanted to make sure that nothing gets broken along the way.
<InnerF|RE> look at the bottom of your screen, you should have a msg from me
<christina_> i just see u said updrade dapper
<holy_cow> harisund, *nod* mostly its foolproof, but stuff does happen ... i've never had a debian / ubuntu system unfixeable doing an upgrade
<harisund> nickrud: I remember you told me about an upgrade route mentioned in the wiki. Could you help me find that out?
<harisund> holy_cow: Yeah, I agree with that.I really do bow down to the power of apt in that regard.
<nickrud> harisund, if you can get one of those machines up to dapper from a warty install, that might help narrow the problem :)
<lrojas> :/
<KingBahamut> evening all
* nickrud does not volunteer
<lrojas> xubuntu?
<lrojas> anybody?
<blind> how do you get transparent windows in ubuntu?
<lrojas> also (how can i eliminate the ubuntu user and create my own user and others to use the machine? )
<nickrud> harisund, I've pointed a few people at ubotu, but warty's fallen off I see
<mram> lrojas: sorry man i am gnome lover ;-)
<slavik> lrojas: what do you mean "eliminate the ubuntu user" ?
<rob138> is there a way in snome to access daap shares through nautilus?
<slavik> lrojas: to create users, look into passw I think
<harisund_> nickrud and holy_cow, I got disconnected...sorry about that.. anyway, nickrud could you point me towards a wiki link?
<slavik> !daap
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<lrojas> well, ubuntu ( i only have tested the live cd and am prepping to install thge real oine ) comes with a default user ( ubuntu ) and i would like to get asked for what user name to use
<slavik> ahh
<zhenre> how does one get mp3 working with rhythmbox (works fine with mpg123)
<slavik> lrojas: when you install it should ask to create a user account ...
<zhenre> and xmms
<slavik> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<slavik> zhenre: follow that link
<nickrud> harisund, there was one, a sec ( I was away )
<rob138> slavik, so no luck huh
<chip42> Irojas: its a live cd... of course it is going to come with a default user :p
<chip42> bleh
<zhenre> slavik: thanks! it worked like a charm
<harisund_> nickrud: Don't bother.. I searched the Ubuntu forums, and found the links.
<lrojas> hmmm
<harisund_> nickrud: Thanks though.
<nickrud> harisund, good, cuz I was about to say I have no clue :)
<lrojas> how about regarding xubuntu? anybody has any experience using it?
<dabaR> !anyone
<ubotu> a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<harisund_> nickrud: No problem. Anyway, the wiki suggests I upgrade to Hoary first, and then Breezy. So I guess I will be going that route only.
<slavik> rob138: with what?
<blind> Can I watch .wmv's on ubuntu? I thought VLC could run any format?
<slavik> blind: try totem
<dabaR> ubotu: no, anyone is a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<ubotu> dabaR: okay
<chiche> hehe, somebody could
<carthik> blind, I can, you need the proper codecs
<blind> slavik: where can i get decoders for totem? I can't run anything in totem
<blind> carthik: codecs for VLC?
<rob138> with !daap
<dabaR> blind: some wmv has encryption that can not be decoded
<slavik> oh
<no_no_no> okay.. another question... if im setting up ltsp clients and they cant network boot.. i need to put a boot loader like grub on the HD....
<slavik> what's daap? someone else was asking about it
<no_no_no> does that mean i cant use the HD for anything else?
<lrojas> ubotu: well my question is self explanatory, i am looking for someone who had installed xubuntu, i am curios as to what method should i choose, since the iso images are the recomended way but are basede on the next ( beta ) release
<ubotu> lrojas: okay
<dabaR> no_no_no: did you ask in #edubuntu
<carthik> blind, I answered the first of your questions.
<slavik> !tell blind about restricted
<blind> possible to run WMP through wine? :D
<no_no_no> is that a channel?
<dabaR> ubotu: tell lrojas about uvotu
<no_no_no> oh it is.. thanks for your help.
<dabaR> no_no_no: edubuntu.org
<slavik> !deskbar
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<lrojas> *sigh*
<carthik> blind, use mplayer with codecs-essential and w32codecs - which is what I do. There are files I can open that my windows user friend cannot :) (which is just awesome, I tell you)
<slavik> brb
<cliche> lol
<no_no_no> yall are great help... im reading the wiki and faq
<dabaR> lrojas: there are isos maybe for breezy. do9 you have ubuntu installed?
<dabaR> no_no_no: no, no, no, we suck.
<mpg456> hi
<no_no_no> :)
<Sniper00X> i'm trying to install breezy amd64 from cd and it keeps failing at the same location ... load additional components .. any ideas?
<blind> carthik: alright, I'll give it a whirl. downloading the w32codecs now.
<Sniper00X> i have tried multiple cds
<cliche> no_no_no, no no_no_no
<Sniper00X> and checked their integrity
<no_no_no> im confused.
<no_no_no> :/
<mpg456> hi folks
<dabaR> cliche: that is a total cliche
<cliche> hehe
<mpg456> could someone pls help me?
<cliche> I doubt
<Dr_Willis> and the problem is?
<dabaR> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<no_no_no> i can follow directions.. but even the help and faqs are wirtten for engineers. I dunno even how to use a floppy on this thing.
<mpg456> im having trouble in running mpg123 on background
<dabaR> no_no_no: nice. which one do you not understand and which part?
<cliche> ! tell me about smart questions
<ubotu> cliche: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mpg456> im runnung it via cron... and it runs...
<slavik> back
<carthik> mpg456, try mpg123 <whatever> &
<mpg456> but it dies right away
<no_no_no> well Im following this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowtoNAT
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  any luck on finding the module for D-Link Ethernet?  don't mean to be a pest, but am getting drowsy.
<mpg456> this is the line
<carthik> mpg456, the "&" at the end is important
<mpg456> mpg123 -z --list playlist &
<cliche> D-Link sucks
<mpg456> and it dies....
<dabaR> mpg456: nohup mpg123 blah&
<dabaR> heh
<cliche> especialy, usb wireless device (b/g)
<sethk> SimplyFlower, give me that model number again?
<mpg456> I'm using the same script on suse and it works T_T
<dabaR> mpg456: come back to ask how to kill it.
<Sniper00X> any ideas on why i'm getting "problem reading data from cd-rom" at "load installer componets from cd" stage?
<carthik> dabaR, you're evil.
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  DFE-500TX PCI
<N2DIY> I can't play DVDs, I keep getting libdvdcss errors, ideas?
<Apostle^> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<dabaR> carthik: :( >:[
<cliche> SimplyFlower, are you using the D-Link usb wireless bar?
<Apostle^> also libdvdread3-dev
<Apostle^> also libdvdread3
<jmoncayo> sethk, how can i make a button with anjuta
<N2DIY> I did that last nigh, now I'm rebooting in case something needs to stick?
<jmoncayo> where do i find the labels and that stuff
<sethk> jmoncayo, that's the GUI builder part
<sethk> SimplyFlower, that's USB, wireless?
<slavik> jmoncayo: anjuta does not build a GUI, Glade does
<slavik> sethk: you try anjuta2 beta?
<sethk> slavik, not yet
<Sniper00X> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  no it's not wireless its my ethernet card installed into my computer
<sethk> slavik, have you?
<sethk> simplydazed, ok
<slavik> I did, had trouble
* no_no_no wishes there was a budget to pay IT.
<jmoncayo> slavik, so anjuta is only a c/c++ IDE but not a gui builder?
<slavik> firstly I couldn't compile it with 3 plugins
<slavik> jmoncayo: correct
<r3dick> Hello,  Can any point me to a site or page where I might find info on a 686 keyboard not working problem
<slash> hi guys
<slavik> jmoncayo: anjuta uses glade to build GUI
<slash> I have a question
<crimsun> r3dick: please answer my question from -devel.
<cliche> lol
<cliche> anjuta +1
<slavik> sethk: then, I tried to open a file and the text wouldn't be rendered properly
<sethk> SimplyFlower, what speed?  10? 100? 1000?
<slash> how do I configure services on ubuntu?
<user01> is the #debian channel open?
<thatGuy_> does anyone here use expocity?
<jmoncayo> slavik, is glade like delphi?
<thatGuy_> mine doesn't seem to be working right
<sethk> slavik, well, it is beta  :)
<slavik> user01: yes, but don't ask them ubuntu question
<thatGuy_> its taking forever to display windows
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  100
<cliche> user01, #debian has too many users
<N2DIY> libdvdcss, ribdvdread3-dev and libdvdread3 are all in the same package?
<r3dick> crimsun I did not see ur question could you please ask again.
<slavik> sethk: yes, and I think it compiling and running (without crashing) is already a big start ;)
<dabaR> slavik: remember that? Do you think a lot of people still go there for Ubuntu questions?
<thatGuy_> i'm wondering where i can go to configure to configure its settings and settings for metacity
<slavik> jmoncayo: delphi is a language, I think.
<user01> #debian unable to join channel (address is banned)
<sethk> SimplyFlower, I found the 550, but not the 500 yet.  I'm still looking
<user01> ah ok that explains it
<crimsun> r3dick: 23:42 < crimsun> only 2.6.15-21.32-686 ? 23:42 < crimsun> as in 2.6.15-21.32-386 works fine?
<slavik> dabaR: I wasn't here during that time, but the topic still says 'this is not #ubuntu'
<cliche> slavik, delphi is a city
<slash> somebody?
<slavik> cliche: in greece
<SimplyFlower> sethk: ok, thank you... will be waiting
<jmoncayo> slavik, is glade another language or is c/c++ gui builder?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, did you have the chipset for that?
<cliche> slavik, + old greece
<slavik> jmoncayo: it is a builder
<Nafai> Is there a reason that I would still be getting British spellings in my dialog boxes (like colours in the desktop background properties) when I have English (United States) selected in Language Support.   I'm running Dapper
<sethk> SimplyFlower, I think you said, but there is so much info flying by ....
<slavik> jmoncayo: glade spits out the proper code for the gui
<slavik> using gtk framework
<ic56> slash: which services?
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  DECchip 21142/43
<ic56> !services
<ubotu> I heard services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<slavik> cliche: old greece is called delphi?
<slash> ic56: anything
* slavik is not greek
<slash> ah.. sysvconfig
<slash> may rcconf :)
* cliche either
<slash> may be.. going to try that ;)
<slash> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> slash: no problem
<jmoncayo> slavik, so glade is another programming language?
<slavik> jmoncayo:
<user01> cliche: so if i got #debian unable to join channel (address is banned) that doesnt mean i was banned then...
<cliche> glade = ogl-like?
<slash> err... rcconf no such command
<slash> which package is that?
<slavik> gtk
<jmoncayo> slavik, have you used c/c++ builder?
<slavik> jmoncayo: have you ever used Visual Basic?
<cliche> borland?
<slash> ah.. ok :)
<no_no_no> what is initrd?
<r3dick> crimsun I dont believe I have the 21.32 kernel.  when I uname it  it comes back 15-21.  and yes the 386 works fine.  I do get a i8042 error on the 686 boot.
<jmoncayo> slavik, yes i have, but now in college i am using c/c++ builder, so i am looking for some program that does that stuff
<cliche> is Borland still alive?
<thatGuy_> can i get some help with metacity
<no_no_no> omg. ramdisk.
<slavik> jmoncayo: remember making the GUI in Visual Basic?
<jmoncayo> like i have c/c++ for windows and i have c/c++ for linux
<slavik> that is what Glade does.
<slavik> right
<slash> thanks guys
<cliche> "C++ is the ONE"
<slavik> jmoncayo: are you looking for something like Visual C 6?
<thatGuy_> this is locking up my computer everytime i hit alt+tab, which i do habitually
<slavik> cliche: C++ is D actually
<jmoncayo> slavik, yes but i dont know if you understand me
<cliche> "C# is ... nothing"
<crimsun> r3dick: you're running 21.32 if you have 2.6.15-21-x86
<slavik> jmoncayo: I don't, you either want a GUI builder (Glade) or an IDE (Anjuta)
<slavik> IDE = Integrated Development Environment
<cliche> oww, I remember
<jmoncayo> slavik, i mean if i write a program in c i can copy the code and make the same program in linux
<slavik> IDE is the text editor that allows you to compile in one button press
<blind> carthik, running this wmv in mplayer now works, but it's unbelievably choppy. anything I can do about that?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you want the de4x5 driver
<Tarka> Does anyone know if there are nightly builds of Dapper?
<slavik> jmoncayo: right
<cliche> glade = a GUI builder like the Delphi's ?
<slavik> jmoncayo: did you do apt-get install build-essential yet?
<jmoncayo> slavik, yes
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  where do i get it and how do i install it?
<slavik> cliche: never used delphi, but glade is a gui builder that spits out gtk c/c++ code
<slavik> jmoncayo: good
<carthik> blind, change the video output option and restart mplayer, till one works. I forgot which one is the one that works best, perhaps XV ?
<blind> I'll try it.
<slavik> jmoncayo: what did you use on windows for write your programs?
<cliche> *sigh*, Delphis WAS amazing
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you already have it, because it's part of the standard kernel
<N2DIY> Ok, I shutdown the box, brought it back up and Totem is still complaining about not having libdvdcss to play DVDs?
<daddius> i would like to run emacs off a server but for some reason my display vairable won't work... any clue?
<jmoncayo> slavik, now i mae a program gui in windows with c/c++ builder, and i want to copy the same code and make a gui program in linux
<slavik> jmoncayo: that might not be possible
<jmoncayo> slavik, for gui i use delphi 7 and c/c++ builder
<sethk> SimplyFlower, the question is:  Is it compiled as a module and not inserted into the kernel, or is it not compiled?  In the latter case you need to do a kernel build.  In the former case you only need to do insmod
<r3dick> crimsun OK I did not know that piece of info.  Today is my first time using chat so I am still working on learning protocol and functioning of xchat.  Thank you for answering my query even on wrong channel.
<mpg123> hi
<slavik> c/c++ builder ... I don't get that term
<cliche> C++ builder > Visual C++
<mpg123> nohup mpg123 -z --list playlist also dies
<daddius> what is a c/c++ builder?  a compiler?
<jmoncayo> slavik, is a program to make gui with c/c++ code
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  how do i know which it is or find out
<cliche> daddius, a compiler bondle
<sethk> SimplyFlower, I'm trying to find the module file name
<jmoncayo> slavik, like i want to use Application.Terminate(); in one button can i use that command or is a different one in glade
<cliche> daddius, C/C++/Delphi compilers + GUI builder + ....
<slavik> jmoncayo: then you want glade
<slavik> jmoncayo: I don't know
<slavik> glade only builds the gui
<sethk> SimplyFlower, the docs say the driver name is de4x5.ko
<daddius> cliche, how about emacs and gcc?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, so, cd to /lib/modules
<slavik> jmoncayo: look into gtk, tht is what glade uses
<sethk> then do this:   find . -name '*de4x5*' -print
<cliche> daddius, they are articles
<dabaR> daddius: install build-essential
<jmoncayo> slavik, well delphi 7 does the same thing but you can make code for the button for example with pascal code
<crimsun> r3dick: ok, where does it fail to boot?
<cliche> daddius, nano+hexedit+gcc is enough
<slavik> I don't think Glade would allow you to do it
<sethk> SimplyFlower, the directory from my original ubuntu install has the file
<slavik> cliche: hexedit isn't nice ... text rendering is off
<daddius> cliche, how is nano?
<jmoncayo> slavik, is gtk like a programming language?
<dabaR> jmoncayo: or monodevelop+gtk#
<daddius> gtk program lang is c
<sethk> jmoncayo, gtk is a set of libraries
<cliche> nano/ee is good
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, just run "modprobe de4x5", the card should come up.
<sethk> jmoncayo, you access them typically with c++ although you can use other languages as well
<sethk> N2DIY, that's true
<jmoncayo> oki
<sethk> N2DIY, I think he's gone
<cliche> who?
<sethk> N2DIY, ingrate  :)
<daddius> cliche, since at my job we have emacs on all servers so i figure i spend some time learning it.. I hate the lack of indenting on it
<N2DIY> sethk, who's gone?
<sethk> daddius, emacs has the best indenting of any editor
<sethk> N2DIY, simplyflower
<slavik> daddius: emacs indents :)
<pip_> how to install mono ?
<cliche> daddius, :)
<SimplyFlower> sethk: give me a minute... have to change computers again brb
<sethk> daddius, it has totally configurable smart indenting for dozens of languages
<slavik> sethk: maybe that is a problem :P
<N2DIY> sethk, nope.
<daddius> sethk, it indents true..  but out of the box it doesn't indent.. also i got it to indent with c++ but now i can't indent with perl. :-(
<newbuntu> whats the best way to rip a dvd to your harddrive?
<ic56> daddius: emacs is programmable.  You can make it do anything, including toast (assuming your toaster is networked).
<slavik> sethk: do you know if there is a way to install anjuta 2.0 along side with 1.2?
<cliche> daddius, you words suit for the program dummies
<sethk> daddius, it has c++, c, perl, java, out of the box
<daddius> true
<r3dick> crimsun, after line loading linux comes the error i8042.c cant read CTR while init i8042.  Then continues booting to login prompt.  by the way I removed splash from menu.lst to see errors if any.
<sethk> daddius, you just need to say M-x perl-mode
<PORDO> i'm logged into a machine where i'm trying to change my password with passwd, and it keeps complaining that my password is a reverse dictionary word, or too short, or whatever.  isn't there some way to override this BS?!
<daddius> not indenting.. perhaps i am wrong..
<sethk> PORDO, sudo passwd username
<sethk> PORDO, e.g.  sudo passwd pordo  (if your user name happens to be pordo)
<z0rz> Hey I just installed a lamp server but when I try to view a php file.. in firefox... it tries to download the php file instead of vieweing it
<crimsun> r3dick: wait, the system boots fine with -686?
<sethk> PORDO, root can override the rules
<daddius> sethk, mmmmm M-x perl-mode?   now is that the meta key?
<cliche> daddius, emacs is made in korea
<daddius> le tme try now
<z0rz> Is that because I don't have php loaded in apache.. or is it because I don't have the right MIME types setup in apache?
<FilipinoDXB> what's the terminal command to access my Windows partition? it can be seen by my browser.
<daddius> cliche, figure it was gnu
<sethk> daddius, esc-x  or alt-x
<z0rz> Anyone?
<slavik> FilipinoDXB: cd is what changed the current directry
<arrick> Did IdleOne change his/her name?
<cliche> daddius, because it has anything, just not to come ture yet
<daddius> sethk, I solute you ... I can see all the perl modes... now if I could only get this working
<cliche> daddius, hahahaha
<daddius> also everyone i tend to run X and like to ssh into systems at work and do things..
<daddius> but i found out that i can't do it with ubuntu
<daddius> i did it with cygwin
<sethk> daddius, sure you can
<no_no_no> yay i found help: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<daddius> but hey screw cygwin
<sethk> daddius, I do it all the time
<daddius> i did the xhost + thing
<daddius> to disable all hosts and what not
<sethk> daddius, I use the same .ssh directory in cygwin and ubuntu
<daddius> but when i say something like export display=$ssh_connection:0.0
<daddius> doesn't wokr
<daddius> work
<cliche> lol
<ic56> daddius: display should be uppercase
<daddius> sorry i install ubuntu on a 710m laptop and i got big hands
<daddius> lol
<r3dick> crimsun,  It boots to the login but the keyboard and mouse are dead, like no interrupts are being generated.  I am guessing between the 386 which does not have the i8042 error and the keyboard mouse work and the 686 which displays error and keyboard is dead is an indication to someone who know about the kernel might point me to how to figure out whats wrong
<skpl> can someone tell me why when i re-install ubuntu previous installations show up on my grub boot menu?
<daddius> ic56, yes i didn't want to be disrespectful in irc
<mrgenixus> looking for a way to configure alsa for ac '97 sound  (i810 flavor) on a debina-based liveCD (gnome 2.12-live) the card is recognized and identified by lspci, but alsamizer returns 'function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such file or directory' and while the gentoo manual indicates thi can be correcte by running alsaconf this appears to be a gentoo-only tool, since I can't find it on this CD
<daddius> i am woundering if there is someting blocking my accesss... or is it my .ssh directory
<daddius> mmm
<cliche> mmmmmm
<tapox> Hi everyone, I'm being annoyed by a usability quirk that Ubuntu has, and I'm wondering if I should file a bug for it.
<tapox> It
<tapox> *It's just so small, I'm not sure if filing a report is worth it.
<daddius> the only thing i have against it
<arrick> ubotu tell tapox about fixres
<daddius> ubuntu
<daddius> is the wireless part
<tapox> Oh, nevermind, it was my pwn problem.
<Madpilot> tapox, what's the bug?
<daddius> i didn't know wha network i was on
<daddius> but i fix with some wireless radar program and all is fine
<skpl> can someone tell me why when i re-install ubuntu previous installations show up on my grub boot menu?
<sethk> daddius, I don't know, but I have password-less login from ubunto to fedora, to slackware, to other ubuntu of course
<daddius> yeah
<RobyX> Anyone know where I can find a download for  sun-j2re1.5 everything is down.
<sethk> daddius, and logging into ubuntu from slackware and fedora and cygwin
<arrick> skpl, cause you didnt delet the original partition
<_jason> ubotu: tell RobyX about javadebs
<sethk> RobyX, java.sun.com
<Iceman_> Anyone know a place to get Nextstep or Openstep ... Operating systems ?
<daddius> sethk, i can login fine.. the thing is I would like to fire up emacs..
<daddius> sethk, I really need to work on getting a passwdless access
<skpl> arrick, yes i did. and they no longer show up in the ubuntu partitioner
<arrick> skpl, are you dual booting?
<N2DIY> sethk, I guess it worked? Or Flower would have been back by now?
<tapox> Madpilot: I wanted some more screen space, and so I made the Ubuntu panel act somewhat like Windows'. However, whenever I aim blindly by moving the mouse to the bottom left corner and click, the Ubuntu logo's hit radius is so small that I need to focus my attention on it.
<sethk> N2DIY, hope so
<sethk> daddius, are you using ssh with -X ?
<skpl> arrick, yes
<mpg123> hi
<mpg123> pipz
<N2DIY> sethk, Roger roger.
<Madpilot> tapox, use the multiple desktop feature - the four grey boxes in the lower-right corner - for more space
<daddius> yes
<arrick> skpl, you need to rewrite the grub cause with dual boot, it only adds the new grub to it
<mpg123> i need help pls
<daddius> sethk, yes ssh -X
<daddius> let me try again
<sethk> daddius, I run emacs on all my boxes
<pip_> anyone who uses mono ?
<obaketenshi> Hi, all. I have an iBook G3, and recently installed Breezy. I can't get it to sleep properly - or rather, it sleeps,l but it won't wake up. Anyone have any suggestions?
<sethk> daddius, you must have a configuration parameter not quite right
<pip_> I need help
<dabaR> pip_: for what?
<cliche> pip_, is mono still alive?
<mpg123> any one knows why mpg123 dies when run under cron?
<arrick> !ask
<obaketenshi> I'm not sure if I need to patch he kernel or not
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<tapox> Madpilot: I'd just like more room for a single web browser window. It isn't an issue of many windows open at once.
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mpg123> pls
<daddius> sethk, i am thinking it must be that
<pip_> cliche, yes
<daddius> i have a debian box here i should try it
<N2DIY> sethk, but now she/he needs to install the command in /etc/modules, no?
<pip_> cliche, mono is a project ,do you know ?
<tapox> Madpilot: Is there any way to bind the super key to open the GNOME main menu?
<cliche> pip_, only in the ms?
<sethk> N2DIY, yes, I'm sure
<mpg123> anyone?
<pip_> dabaR, Do you use mono ?
<no_no_no> okay dumb question... how do i use a floppy disk?
<ic56> mpg123: what command line are you using?
<cliche> pip_, ha ha ha ha
<dabaR> for what?
<mpg123> anyone have any idea why mpg123 dies when runned under cron?
<pip_> cliche, no,it is for many platforms
<no_no_no> im trying to do : ./install.s
<mpg123> mpg123 -z --list playlist
<dabaR> no_no_no: you put it in, right? Maybe you will have to mount it:-/
<Nafai> Is there a place other than the Language Selector in System -> Administration where the language choice is set?
<pip_> cliche, can you help me ? if you use mono
<mpg123> it runs on bash though
<holy_cow> no_no_no, put the floppy in, select places/computer
<no_no_no> and it says : mknod : 'dev... permission denied
<Madpilot> tapox, I think there is, but I've never done it myself
<dabaR> Nafai: login screen
<mpg123> ive put it also in a script....
<cliche> pip_, I am waiting for the FREE mono
<dabaR> mpg123: nohup?
<mpg123> and it runs... but when the script is runned under cron.. it dies though
<ic56> mpg123: how did you setup cron to run the command?
<pip_> cliche, it is free
<no_no_no> oh nevermind.. sudo
<tapox> Madpilot: Okay, thanks anyway.
<mrgenixus> is there a support chan for the gnome 2.12 live?
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, Hello, how'd did it work out?
<holy_cow> no_no_no, that script is trying to create a node in /dev ... why are you running that? what will it accomplish?
<cliche> pip_, free beer != freedom
<mpg123> * * * * * username mpg123 -z --list playlist &
<no_no_no> its installing tomsrtbt
<Madpilot> tapox, so far, I've just put up with having a totally useless key on my keyboard... :P
<no_no_no> onto a floppy
<mpg123> and the $path is good
<pip_> cliche, I have downloaded mono from its offical webpage ,but I dont knwo how to install it
<tapox> no_no_no: Just go into Computer and click on floppy drive. It should mount automatically.
<dabaR> cliche: stop that.
<Madpilot> pip_, mono is available in ubuntu's repos
<pip_> cliche,maybe you are right
<cliche> dabaR, stop what?
<dabaR> pip_: do you ever use synaptic to install?
<no_no_no> it wont mount.. i dunno why
<slavik> so, who knows how to install a package along size another package?
<mpg123> my logs says it runs mpg123 and starts streaming... then it dies
<no_no_no> but itll format
<holy_cow> no_no_no, what? it should just write to floppy, i think somethings messed up.  no need for priviledge escelation
<dabaR> mpg123: nohup, already.
<mpg123> yup
<cliche> dabaR, should I disapear like the reporter?
<dabaR> mpg123: nohup command & stays running.
<ic56> mpg123: so you put this line in a file and you said crontab <file> ?
<daddius> cliche, did it again
<mpg123> dabaR: yup. ive used nohup also
<no_no_no> i think this is how edubuntu sets up this acct
<holy_cow> no_no_no, are you sure you have an image to write to a floppy? thats what tombrt usually comes in, use something else to write image to floppy
<daddius> unable to set
<no_no_no> if i sudo it works
<dabaR> cliche: no.
<pip_> dabaR, I have downloaded a new version mono which is 1.1.15,but in synaptic there is a 1.1.8,so ...
<mpg123> yup... then i change it to a bash script.. and it dies still
<holy_cow> no_no_no, why are you using tombsrta anyway? that sounds weird
<daddius> in a default install would it have some sort of firewall setup in ubuntu?
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm back.  i got the message "no such file or directory."  tried the modprobe de4x5 and it didn't do anything... what now?
<mpg123> but if i run the bash script it work though
<pip_> Madpilot, do you use it ?
<slavik> daddius: firewall is in the kerne;
<ic56> mpg123: when running things from cron, neither nohup, nor backgrounding via `&' are necessary -- cron does these for you.
<Madpilot> pip_, I run a couple of Mono apps - Muine, mostly
<sethk> SimplyFlower, that's odd.  you are running with the ubuntu install kernel?
<daddius> slavik, could that be it?
<daddius> mmmm
<no_no_no> im following these instructions : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<slavik> daddius: look into firestart (gui for that kernel)
<no_no_no> what's dd?
<mpg123> ok. but my log says... it starts mpg123 and tries to play a file... then it dies..
<sethk> SimplyFlower, because I checked, and it's on all three of my ubuntu boxes
<mpg123> is there a possible problem with devices?
<dabaR> no_no_no: man dd
<obaketenshi> Anyone knowlegable about G3 iBooks and their associated sleep bug?
<pip_> Madpilot, how do you find it |?
<arrick> !sleep
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<mpg123> im totaly lost...
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i installed breezy using the install cd i made from the install iso.  it worked fine on my other computer
<sethk> no_no_no, man dd     a copy program that works at a very low level
<dabaR> no_no_no: even a drive is a file.
<holy_cow> no_no_no, ah so whats the problem? just follow th einstructions ... they seem correct.  don't forget sudo
<no_no_no> ok
<tapox> Question 2: I installed a program called Gajim, a jabber IM client. Whenever I login to GNOME, it appears, yet it isn't listed in the things to launch when my session is started. How is this launching?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, it works fine on this computer also.  the question is why you don't have that module
<Madpilot> pip_, if you just want to run mono apps, try just installing muine - that'll pull down whatever it needs
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you might need to reinstall the kernel.  You're sure you typed it as I wrote it?
<holy_cow> yes and dd is already on your system for sure, if not install it with synaptic
<mpg123> is there a probability that mpg123 could not access alsa or the devices needed to play?
<no_no_no> how are you supposed to know or learn all this?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, it's the tuplip driver, which is a very common one
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, just run "sudo modprobe de4x5", I keep forgetting about Ubuntu's sudo user stuff!
<no_no_no> i dont have a CS degree.. i write grants
<pip_> Madpilot, I want develop app with mono ,in fact I want to use C#
<sethk> no_no_no, you are supposed to learn how to look things up
<holy_cow> no_no_no, the same way any kid learns anyone, just osmosis
<sethk> no_no_no, for what do you need dd, anyway?
<holy_cow> no_no_no, you are mistaken about how much you need to know, it seems overwhelming at first
<dabaR> sethk: he posted a link to his instructions.
<arrick> no_no_no, you give me a grant and I'll teach yo uhow to use your computer with ubuntu
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i typed:  find .-name '*de4x5*' -print
<ic56> no_no_no: you can learn by reading the manual.  Start with `man intro'
<no_no_no> mkay.
<holy_cow> no_no_no, you don't need to knkow too much more than on windows, its just that everyone has 15 years of training on win
<no_no_no> what's man?
<Madpilot> pip_, hmm, check Synaptic - the developing stuff for mono/C# is all there, but I don't program so I'm not sure what exactly to look for
<dabaR> holy_cow: haha
<mpg123> can i have a private chat with anyone.. regarding mg mpg123 problem?
<Madpilot> no_no_no, manual files
<cliche> ...
<daddius> can't scan my own port
<no_no_no> ahh
<dabaR> no_no_no: command in a terminal.
<sethk> SimplyFlower, the current directory had to be /lib/modules.   try find /lib/modules -name '*de4x5*' -print
<holy_cow> no_no_no, but you do need to know a little bit more than on windows to not remain a tard and do stupid things like install spyware deliberately
<holy_cow> >_>
<arrick> no_no_no, it pulls up the manual for the program you are trying to use
<no_no_no> ahh kewl thanks
<cliche> info > man
<dabaR> cliche: pah
<no_no_no> im trying to set up 7 computers for kids to use in a lab
<slavik> holy_cow: how much spyware is written for *nix?
<pip_> Madpilot, thanks
<no_no_no> they were windows xp home... and it was a mess to keep them up to date
<sethk> no_no_no, give that URL again.  I can't imagine why you would need dd
<cliche> howto > readme > info > man
<slavik> woah!!!!!!!!
<dabaR> no_no_no: did you see there is an edubuntu installation CD?
<holy_cow> slavik, i just saw a piece of firefox extension that looked like spyware actually
<holy_cow> i wish i  had a link
<no_no_no> this tech guy wanted to install a pirarted version of windows terminal server
<no_no_no> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<no_no_no> its done with the floppy
<slavik> holy_cow: but that is for firefox, not for *nix :P
<cliche> the source > howtos
<N2DIY> holy_cow, who cares, setup tripwire, and you'll catch em.
<no_no_no> i downloaded the edubuntu cd to install it for the SERVER
<holy_cow> cross platform ... most windows spyware is trickery surrounding free software, people install it willingly. it will come here too
<dabaR> cliche: stop that.
* cliche &
<no_no_no> but the clients i need to use a floppy not all have CD
<sethk> no_no_no, you want to boot diskless workstations using 10 year old hardware?
<no_no_no> 7 years old..yah
<arrick> hahahahahahha :^(
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i did change directories to /lib/modules before typing find, but will try again... brb
<sethk> no_no_no, that is for machines that have no disk at all
<no_no_no> they have hard disks.
<no_no_no> and floppy
<sethk> SimplyFlower, double check, because as I said it is there on all my machines and none of them even have a card of that type
<no_no_no> brb
<sethk> no_no_no, then those instructions are totally irrelevant
<no_no_no> what??
<arrick> no_no_no, are these clients in the dumpster?
<no_no_no> someone else said they make sense..they seem fine to me
<no_no_no> client in the dumpster?
<sethk> no_no_no, pxe is a protocol for booting diskless workstations from a network server
<no_no_no> no theyre P4 1.4 GHz with 256 MB
<no_no_no> they dont have PXE
<holy_cow> 7 yaer old systems are still quite powrfull
<sethk> no_no_no, are you trying to do a network install, perhaps?
<no_no_no> no!
<holy_cow> i have a whole bunch of 1ghz machines, throw enough ram into them and they are fine
<no_no_no> i know what im trying to do.
<dabaR> sethk. no_no_no: heh
<arrick> no_no_no, you know a cd rom doesnt run very much, and you can move it from pc to pc right?
<no_no_no> its keeping them all administered thats the problem
<dabaR> arrick: nice
<sethk> no_no_no, the link you posted is about network booting
<sethk> no_no_no, if you don't want to do network booting, you don't need to understand those instructions
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  found it this time.  now what?
<holy_cow> its clear we need some sort of gui with step 1, 2, 3 instructions for things like this
<holy_cow> *hmm*
<no_no_no> okay.. if thats not what i want to do then tell me what its called?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, did you try the modprobe command?
<holy_cow> no_no_no, what re you trying to do exactly? i'm confused now
<no_no_no> i have 7 lab computers
<no_no_no> i want kids to be able to sign in with their name
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i did but will try again... brb
<arrick> no_no_no, I wasnt ehre when you posted your question, exactly what are you trying to accomplish?
<no_no_no> and have  a place for their files no matter which computer they are on
<no_no_no> and it looks the same wherever
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you may have to use insmod with the full file name  (the name you found with the find command)
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, you found the module? Then do "modprobe module name".
<sethk> no_no_no, you just need NFS
<arrick> yep
<holy_cow> i think he is trying to run thinclients, which makes the most sense actually
<no_no_no> whats the difference between LTPS and NFS and where's a guide on how to do that
<holy_cow> i wouldn't install anything locally
<holy_cow> nfs is basically a full install with your /home mounted over network
<arrick> !nfs
<ubotu> I heard nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<holy_cow> ltsp is a thinclient ... all the software is on the server, the client machine boots everything over the network, like you seem to be trying to setup
<no_no_no> that means i only have to maintain one machine?
<holy_cow> correct
<no_no_no> then thats what i want!
<no_no_no> i dont care about the computers its the time spent keeping them in working order
<arrick> !ltsp
<ubotu> I heard ltsp is the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<slavik> ok, sethk want to help me do a good thing?
<no_no_no> i have those up.. thanks :)
<arrick> np
<N2DIY> What's ubotu mean?
<slavik> N2DIY: nothing actually
<no_no_no> is there someway to setup a default desktop and have each kids account start out like that?
<arrick> People Freedom, see www.ubuntu.com
<slavik> arrick: he meant ubotu, not ubuntu :P
<holy_cow> no_no_no, i've not setup thinclients my self so i cant help you, closest i did something like that was setting up remote access to xsessions via nomachine.com software
<no_no_no> ahh
<arrick> N2DIY, ubotu is a bot, that gives out info, sorry, been up too long
<mpeg123> anyone
<arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<mpeg123> any idea about mpg123 running on background?
<arrick> slavik, yeah i cought that as my eyes started watering
<slavik> heh
<slavik> arrick: want to do a good thing?
<arrick> Im working on a @#$$#^* windows xp box for a client right now
<arrick> slavik, whats that?
<holy_cow> no_no_no, plug away at it, the biggest problem is just having the network card driver for your thinclients available on the bootdisk ... which is what you are trying to do, those instructions look right to me
<holy_cow> the rest is just configuring a bit the network settings and off you go
<slavik> arrick: build anjuta 2.0.1 with all 3 plugins and make sure that it doesn'toverwrite anjuta 1.2... :D
<slavik> and give me the deb
<arrick> haha
<no_no_no> http://www.rom-o-matic.net/
<mpeg123> can anyone help me pls?
<slavik> !mpg123
<no_no_no> this place lets you put the driver on a floppy after you format the HD with the other tool
<mpeg123> ?
<arrick> slavik, write a bot for it, they are cool
<mpeg123> slavik, ?
<slavik> hmm
<holy_cow> cool, i've not heard of that before
<slavik> !tell mpeg123 about mpg123
<N2DIY> mpeg123, no, we can't, you have to ask a question first. If you already did, it has scrolled off my screen, sorry.
<arrick> mpeg123, just ask your question, if someone know they will answer
<Double_D> anyone: i'm having some trouble getting the right resolution options for my monitor.  i know my monitor will support 1600x1200, but can't seem to get that option to show up.  any ideas?
<arrick> !fixres
<ubotu> it has been said that fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Double_D> thanks, arrick.
<arrick> np :6)
<arrick> :6)
<N2DIY> Bouble_D, go to/system/preferences/screen resolution, and play there.
<mpeg123> my problem is that i have this script that i put on cron
<mpeg123> it should run mpg123....
<arrick> hey slavik you want to setup a recoding wtudio box for me, while i do all my projects I have here?
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm back.  tried several times but got the same message:  FATAL: Module de4x5.ko not found.  even tried including the directory and changed into the directory.  now what?
<arrick> studio eve
<mpeg123> it runs the script but dies when it starts streaming an mp3 file
<arrick> Night guys
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, loose the .ko on the command, or try .o If that doesn't work try using "insmod" and then the module name.
<sethk> SimplyFlower, instead, do   insmod /full/path/to/de4x5.ko
<Double_D> N2DIY: way ahead of ya on that one.
* arrick wonders where the sane have run off to. Have a great night, I gotta catch ome zzzzzzzz''ssss
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY and sethk:  will try.... brb
<nickrud> arrick, we're all still here, just watching you :)
<Double_D> N2DIY: only have three options there and not the ones I want.  i've put the horiz and vert sync that's correct for my monitor into the xorg.conf file and restarted X, but says the frequency is out of range.
<mpeg123> does anyone have any idea?
<ic56> mpg123: you must give us more details.
<Double_D> anyone: when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i get to the part to select resolutions, what's the actual key to press to select/deselect a resolution?
<N2DIY> Bouble_D, Ok, try Ctrl+Alt+(+or-), and see if that works for you?
<starkes> hey, would anyone out there know why azureus would report that my connection is firewalled and not work whatsoever, but bittornado seems to work fine?
<Double_D> N2DIY: aso, thanks.  i'm gonna get to a VT quick and try that.  brb (hopefully in 1600x1200).
<starkes> also, with identical settings on my windows partition, azureus works fine. same version and everything.
<holy_cow> poor guy googled the wrong refresh rates for his moni
<holy_cow> heh
<Guest309> HI
<N2DIY> holy_cow, I hope not, that is a good way to burn down your house!
<skpl> is there any way to remove the words from my gnome menu, so that there is just the ubuntu logo?
<nickrud> skpl, not without hacking the applet code probably
<holy_cow> N2DIY, well, x does the whatever calculations automatically now (i guess for quite a few years now), it's been a while since one was able to start a fire that way :)
<aaron__> heya... what is ./
<N2DIY> holy_cow, this is good.
<nickrud> holy_cow, I was trying to visualze my monitor exploding, but I just couldn't
<ic56> aaron__: ./ is the current directory
<aaron__> how do I copy a file to a floppy in terminal?
<nickrud> skpl, the closest I've come to that is changing thye logo next to the text
<aaron__> or where do i look to get help on that?
<aaron__> i tried "help" but dunno which command it is
<holy_cow> aaron__, cp /some/file /media/floppy
<nickrud> aaron__, that is a way of saying, 'the current directory'
<Double_D> N2DIY: didn't work.  Ctrl+Alt+(+/-) still didn't select or deselect the options.
<holy_cow> Double_D, i strongly urge you to regoogle  your refresh rates
<holy_cow> that is all you got wrong
<holy_cow> get them right, re\start x, and you will have the available res for that setting in system/settings/resolution or whatever
<nickrud> aaron__, often used to make sure that the command you are running is using command in the current directory. Why are you asking?
<aaron__> can i drag and drop in the terminal?
<N2DIY> Bouble_D, did the screen image change?
<holy_cow> aaron__, no but you can copy paste
<aaron__> im trying to copy a file to a floppy and dont have permissions in the gui so im sudoing
<holy_cow> how can you not have permission in gnome?  you mean when you go to places/ computer / floppy ... you can't open floppy?
<aaron__> it wont mount.
<holy_cow> try anothe floppy maybe? just curious
<aaron__> sorry - i was no_no_no
<aaron__> the wifi cut out..
<Double_D> N2DIY: no.  i just regoogled the refresh rates, per holy_cow, and get the same numbers but with decimals after (i.e. 30.0 instead of 30).  would that make a difference?
<Double_D> i'll give it a shot with the decimals and see if that works.
<holy_cow> Double_D, nope.
<ic56> aaron: what is the error message when you are unable to mount the floppy?
<holy_cow> *hmmm*
<holy_cow> aaron__, that doesn't sound right, try another floppy, i've seen that in some weird situations
<aaron__> places : computer: FLOPPY DRIVE
<aaron__> this is the second one
<holy_cow> same error?
<N2DIY> Bouble_D, so nothing got bigger or smaller? Weird, Ubuntu isn't playing with your video controller.
<aaron__> when i did sudo stuff in the terminal it worked fine before on the other one
<aaron__> unable to moutn the volume
<aaron__> given UDI is not mountable
<holy_cow> well yes because sudo runs the command as root, root has power to do anything
<nickrud> aaron__, I haven't used a floppy disk in at least a year, I've forotten how :)
<aaron__> this is in edubuntu.
<holy_cow> aaron__, lets change the perms on the floppy mount
<aaron__> its prob set up the permissions weird.
<mpeg123> hi pips... how can i run a script in cron... where it will fool the script that it runs under a terminal
<mpeg123> it should fool itself that its running under a terminal?
<ic56> aaron__: are you sure the floppy is formatted?
<Rug> Howdy all
<aaron__> owner is ROOT and everything is greyed out in gnome.
<aaron__> yah i can format it fine with floppy format
<holy_cow> aaron__, well of course, you aren't running as root,you logged in as another user
<SimplyFlower> sethk and N2DIY:  i'm back.  tried the insmod /fullpath/de4x5.ko got the following error: insmod: error inserting '/fullpath/de4x5.ko: -1 File exists.  tried the modprobe without ko didn't help.  i am noticing when i type the full path  for modprobe the terminal changes my dashes (-) to underscore (_).  doesn't happen with insmod.
<holy_cow> thats because floppy format asks for password, which means it runs as root
<holy_cow> >_>
<aaron__> yah :)
<N2DIY> Oh no, another Bug in the system! Hi bug. :)
<Rug> How are the other insomniacs doing tonight?
<nickrud> is floppy that bad these days :)
<Rug> N2DIY: I'm good thanks
<aaron__> you dont know how long i had to dig to find one of these.
<aaron__> arcane.
<Rug> nickrud: everybody wants floppies to go away
<holy_cow> lol too much trouble to bother with
<aaron__> they die if you look at them.
<Rug> well it seems all the email I get tries to help with that
<nickrud> I copied a few files from my last floppies to a cd, Rug
<Double_D> holy_cow, N2DIY: that got it.  stupid significant digits.... thanks a million.
<holy_cow> aaron__, system don't have cd's? well i guess you want student to  be able to use those ...
<holy_cow> Double_D, weird, but okay, cool that it works
<nickrud> Ollie Ollie In Free, no one needs to understand floppies :)
<holy_cow> we need some additional gui stuff to the resolution picker to let people select monitor make and model like on suse
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, forget the path, just do "sudo modprobe module name" or insmode instead of modprobe. Linux can be funny with path names.
<Rug> yeah that would be nice
<nickrud> holy_cow, yes
<nickrud> I hope that get's stolen for eft
<holy_cow> heh
<holy_cow> *mmhhmm*
<nickrud> *stolen*
<shekhar__> can someone help me install acroread plugin on firefox 1.5 on dapper?
<fogos> hi... someone how i can put on a direct access from desktop the next command: "cd /file/folder" then put "sudo ./load" its for load a driver that is on that folder
<holy_cow> shekhar__, don't do that it's evil
<holy_cow> shekhar__, instead, install evince
<holy_cow> terrific pdf reader
<Rug> shekhar__: the Dapper support channel is:  #ubuntu+1
<shekhar__> ok
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  i tried but nothing happens.  it just gives me the prompt again.
<Rug> Evince is awesome
<holy_cow> you want to always read pdf docs in a standalone app, pdf is a hell of a document to shove into a web browser via plugin
<xerophyte> can i able to split the tar archive file into small parts ?? i have huge folder which has 12G of data
<fogos> someone have a inspiron 6400 on ubuntu?
<aaron__> okay.. trying to copy to a floppy here
<aaron__> ive read cp --help
<holy_cow> aaron__, what you need is dd
<shekhar__> holy_cow:  thanks for your help
<shekhar__> holy_cow:  if what i am trying to do is evil, then most of the world is evil
<heroin> hi i messed up my drivers and now i cant see anything? can i startup a terminal before gnome starts or something?
<holy_cow> aaron__, what you would do is sudo dd /dev/whatever /pathe/someimagefilename
<shekhar__> holy_cow:  that's not exactly the ubuntu spirit methinks
<holy_cow> aaron__, then you would just dd it out to the flopp with sudo dd /file /device
<aaron__> this is what im typing : cp eb-5.4.2-eepro100.zhd /media/floppy ? but i know thats not right
<Rug> heroin: if you hit Ctrl + alt + F1 that will give you a terminal to login with
<holy_cow> shekhar__, just do it the right way and stop acting like a windows dip
<nickrud> aaron__, you really need this floppy back then
<heroin> but after gnome starts everythng is fubar
<holy_cow> shekhar__, just because windows users think it is fine to stuff every application into a browser doesn't mean you should
<shekhar__> holy_cow:  i have never used windows in my life
<Rug> heroin: did you try Crtl + Alt + F1 ?
<heroin> i will when i get out of bed
<holy_cow> shekhar__, in that case you are aware of the principle of using the right tool for the right job
<Rug> FFS then why ask for help?
<holy_cow> let a browser render html, use a pdf reader to render pdf
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, nothing happend, and a new prompt? This is good! Now try "sudo ifup eth0"
<nickrud> aaron__, we make fun of floppies, only because I had to use them. Whart do you need to do?
* Rug gets a trout handy
<holy_cow> keep your life simple is all my advice means. beyond that, suit your self.
<heroin> keep life simple get linux :( not really
<lrojas> where can i find the iso for the dapper version of ubuntu?
<diomedes> this having to use sudo all the time is getting annoying
<heroin> Irojas u can just upgrade a breezy install
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  ok... brb
<Nafai> diomedes: If you want to have a root prompt, just do sudo su -
<nickrud> heroin, no, it's keep life (or at least this part of it) under control: use linux
<holy_cow> heroin, linux is simple, but simplicity depends on your perspective.  people conveniently forget how many years they have spent on either mac or windows and think picking up a new os will take 5 minutes
<holy_cow> it just isn't so
<Rug> if simple = virus+adware+spyware=0 the Linux is simple
<monsterb> How do switch to superuser in Nautilus?
<holy_cow> then again, its not that hard either, but it is simple
<kurimaw> guys... what's nautilus? is it a software where i can access?
<heroin> Rug but linux+games+drivers=not simple
<Rug> Use the right tool for the job
<carthik> monsterb, gksudo nautilus .
<holy_cow> monsterb, well you don't switch to super user, you start nautilus with super user perms as in: sudo nautilus if you need to
<carthik> kurimaw, nautilus is the file manager in Ubuntu/GNOME - the equiv of Windows explorer, so to speak
<Rug> There are LOTS of Linux native games, several are VERY fun too.
<holy_cow> diomedes, one says that at first coming from debian maybe, but it is an excellent technique for keeping your self from doing stupid things via carelessness
<aaron__> ok im ready to tear it up.. i cant copy this freaking thing to the floppy because i dont know the syntax of a command line
<Rug> If you are crying because you can't get FarCry to work, well Linux is not windows
<aaron__> cant i shift click and run as root or something ?
<holy_cow> aaron__, i gave you the basic idea ... where are you stuck?
<carthik> aaron__, shift click what?
<monsterb> carthik, holy_cow - ok thanks - I was in the middle of copying files - i was hoping i could switch to superuser without restarting Natilus.
<aaron__> sudo cp filename /dev/ ? then what?
<diomedes> i was just never a fan of sudo
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  i'm back.  got the following: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<carthik> aaron__, use "sudo" before the command to complete the action as a superuser, without permissions.
<holy_cow> monsterb, no and when you start nautilus with superuser privileges, anything it copies will have those priviledges too
<Rug> diomedes: I use su all the time.  I never use sudo.
<carthik> aaron__, /dev/fd0 is usually the floppy drive
<aaron__> whats the floppy called? c: is hda right?
<holy_cow> aaron__, no dude
<aaron__> :/
<carthik> aaron__, well, C is not always hda
<nickrud> aaron__, two things
<holy_cow> aaron__, dd /dev/devicename /path/to/file/image/to/create
<carthik> aaron__, type $mount
<nickrud> one, we're all venting
<neiras> if you want a root prompt, "sudo -s"
<holy_cow> aaron__, then dd /path/to/image /dev/devicename
<carthik> aaron__, that will tell you all the mounted filesystems
<baconbacon> lol everybodys on aaron
<aaron__> lol
<holy_cow> is it /dev/floppy on ubuntu? i forget i never use that
<nickrud> two, you'll mount your floppy in the filesystem, and copy your files to that place
<aaron__> ok
<aaron__> lemme try that
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, ignoring it? So it knows it is there, but it won't play with it, interesting. I'm at a loss.
<neiras> dd if=/path/to/image of=/path/to/device
<holy_cow> !xgl
<monsterb> holy_cow - once a file is in /home - will i have all priviledges without superuser?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<nickrud> aaron__, sudo mount /dev/fdo /mnt
<holy_cow> monsterb, it depends on how you copied it there.  if you copy it as the user, then it gets user perms, if you copy it as any other user it gets that users ownership.
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, maybe you can try some modules that are in the same family? Google search for them?
<monsterb> holy_cow - thx
<sethk> N2DIY, it's a tulip; that's the correct driver
<aaron__> omg that worked
<aaron__> thank you!!!!
<sethk> N2DIY, it's even the older form of tulip
<aaron__> mount /dev/fd0 /mnt
<nickrud> aaron__, I apologize for being a few sheets to the wind :)
<aaron__> now there's something called mnt in the computer browser
<Rug> I forget, how do I get GDM/XDM/whatever to be launched at startup?
<thatGuy_> anyone got an answer for flash on amd64 cpus?
<aaron__> fuck. i cant drag and drop. why is this set up like this.
<nickrud> aaron__, that's normal
<holy_cow> nickrud, ummm, you really need to give them cleaner instructions bro
<nickrud> aaron__, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<holy_cow> ./mnt is not a very good idea
<aaron__> mmkay
<nickrud> holy_cow, there is no better place to mount than /mnt
<holy_cow> you told him to mount it AS /MNT not IN /mnt/whatever .. yes?
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, Ok according to sethk, it needs the tulip module, modprobe, or insmod tulip, or tulip.o, and see if that works??
<nickrud> until you've defined a permanent mount point
<aaron__> fstab??? wtf?
<holy_cow> i would of put it in /mount my self .. /mnt is just weird but anywhoo :)
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  ok... brb
<aaron__> oooh to do this now im using what i learned 'sudo gedit'
<sethk> N2DIY, no, the module he's been trying to use _is_ the tulip module
<holy_cow> lol i mean /mnt/whatever oh nm :)
<nickrud> holy_cow, that's why /media was used for auto mounting stuff, to leave /mt available for the admin
<holy_cow> aaron__, your picking pu quick :)
<holy_cow> nickrud, yeah but hes mounted it as mnt :) he might potentially have something already in there ... but i digress :)
<ubuntu> is there a good introduction to linux out there?
<aaron__> nano? wow
<nickrud> holy_cow, he won't. Unless he named it. But you're right, we digress :)
<holy_cow> ubuntu, wiki.ubuntulinux.org is a great start
<holy_cow> nickrud, :) i shutup now
<ubuntu> thanks
<holy_cow> hehe
<N2DIY> ubuntu, yes look for the rute manual.
<ubuntu> sweet, see ya
<stjepan> what do you think of tabbed window managers?
<s|k> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<necro> X/Gnome displays only at 640x480 resolution max because I cannot figure out how to configure my 3Dfx Voodoo 3 with dri/glx enabled because I can't seem to enable bus mastering on my system.  Is there a generic video driver I can use to display at 1600x1200 resolution without direct rendering?
<aaron__> how do i get rid of that floppy drive : mnt thing?
<N2DIY> sethk, ok, gravity is starting get strange here, and my video procesors are acting weird, it's probably best if I log out.
<holy_cow> umount /mnt
<aaron__> oh i guess thats another thing i have to do as root?
<nickrud> aaron__, sudo umount /mnt
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY: i'm back.  insmod returned with no such file.  modprobe tulip took me back to the prompt.  what now?
<aaron__> im doing that
<sethk> SimplyFlower, it can't give you "no such file" if you give it the full path to the file
<aaron__> ....
<sethk> SimplyFlower, which is what I told you to do.  that was the purpose of the find, to get the path
<nickrud> aaron__, floppies are like usbsticks in windows, you mount them, and before you take them out you 'eject/unmount' them
<SimplyFlower> sethk: i typed the full path, but the terminal is changing my dashes (-) into underscores (_).  i don't know why.  therefore, the path it is reading is incorrect.
* nickrud is still looking for the one liner that expicates 'mount'
<sethk> SimplyFlower, then cd to the directory and use ./filename
<aaron__> another dumb question
<sethk> SimplyFlower, but the shell (the terminal is just a display device) does not change dashes to underscores.
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, modprobe gave you a prompt, god, try " ifup eth0" again.
<aaron__> does linux wait until unmount to write changes to floppies?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, tell me exactly what you typed
<aaron__> thansk for your help with the fstab
<N2DIY> I meant good not god!
<aaron__> i went to terminal and did mount /dev/fd0 and dragged and dropped what i wanted...but didnt see a light on tht floppy drive
<holy_cow> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<aaron__> then I did umount /dev/fd0 and it came on
<aaron__> well see
<holy_cow> aaron__, heh no
<aaron__> oh no!
<nickrud> aaron__, that's easy. It's because linux assumes you're more interested in reading than writing. It'll sync when you're not reading, or when you say,, umount
<holy_cow> aaron__, everything in /dev are physical device nodes
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, can you see the card with lsmod, or lspci?
<holy_cow> you cant umount that
<holy_cow> you can only mount the locations you mounted those devices to
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i typed: modprobe /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/de4x5.ko
<aaron__> wwell it looked like it worked
<holy_cow> so if you do mount /dev/thisdevice /to/this/location
<aaron__> !!
<ubotu> aaron__: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holy_cow> you do umount /to/this/location
<aaron__> i dont understand that abstraction.. i dont know where things are at
<holy_cow> not yet give it time
<aaron__> something is on the desktop and i want it on a floppy
<holy_cow> there is too much to absorb in one night, it will all fall into place shortly
<nickrud> holy_cow, do you have a floppy in hand?
<nickrud> cuz I don't
<ic56> holy_cow: you are mistaken.  umount will accept either the device or the mountpoint as its argument.  The device argument is the older usage (from the 70s)
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, try "modprobe tulip", or "modprob de4x5" forget the paths, and let linux figure them out.
<holy_cow> nickrud, nope i just setup a mini pc :) no floppy anywhere, i'm actually not installing cdroms anymore either, everything is network based
<holy_cow> oh i stand corrected, what ic56 said
<holy_cow> *nod*
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  don't understand what you mean.  but will try the ifup eth0 again... brb
<nickrud> holy_cow, cuz I recognize what you're saying, we just don't have the device in hand :)
<holy_cow> *nod*
<Rug> I am having problems with my printer.  Cups is asking for a login/pass (when I access it via 127.0.0.1:631)  I have tried my root and user pass.  What am I forgetting?
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, ok just remember to prefix everything with sudo, I'm new to Ubuntu too, so I keep forgettig that.
<nickrud> Rug, sudo adduser cupsys shadow && sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart , then try the :631 again.
<Rug> nick Thansk
<holy_cow> nickrud, please don't tell them to that
<nickrud> Rug, using your sudo self
<holy_cow> damnit
<nickrud> holy_cow, what other way is there?
<holy_cow> Rug, there is no html gui frontend meant to be accessible via ubuntu
<holy_cow> other way for what?
<holy_cow> use the damn gui
<nickrud> holy_cow, I've used lynx for that without a gui
<holy_cow> why?
<holy_cow> ubuntu is a desktop, use the gui provided
<_harm> hi
<nickrud> holycow, hm. point
<N2DIY> Lynx is a cli client!
<Rug> No.  I can't   AND  I'm using fluxbox so the gnome crap isn't there
<holy_cow> Rug, okay in that case what nickrud said
<Rug> =)  ok will-do
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY and sethk:  i'm back.  i've done everything as instructed.  still no go.  and yes i'm using sudo everytime... forgot to mention that.  anything else?
<HedgeMage> Rug: if you add yourself to the group lpadmin you should be able to access the webmin using your username and pw
<cliche> hi?
<cliche> anybody here?
<Rug> HedgeMage: thanks
<Rug> cliche: nope
<mzinz> For some reason when Ubuntu is booting, it will stall on "initializing network interfaces" for 3-5 minutes.. it happens 80% of the time.  Anyone have any clue why?
<cliche> hahaha :)
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<ic56> mzinz: do you use DHCP?  If so, it could be the DHCP server is slow to respond to you.
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, yes, is this a laptop? Make and model?  Laptops can be strange.
<HedgeMage> Rug: np... mind you, I'm already on dapper so there's an off chance it's different if you're not... /etc/cups/conf.d will have a line in it specifying which group can admin cups :)
<sethk> mzinz, you are configured for DHCP but there is no dhcp server on your network
<cliche> ok... a question: when is the usb wireless card has its own driver?
<nickrud> HedgeMage, it wasn't sufficient for breezy
<Rug> HedgeMage: no, it's all good.   Thanks for the tip.
<holy_cow> your question doesn't make a lot of sense, careto rephrase a bit cliche ?
<PORDO> is there a version of the kernel i can get through apt-get that has the low latency or realtime lsm thing or whatever?
<holy_cow> oh wait, broken english, parsing error
<holy_cow> lol
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  no... its a generic built desktop with an AMD Athlon 550 MHz, 256 Mb ram, 2 hard drives
<HedgeMage> Rug: np
<holy_cow> cliche, generally speaking if it doesn't exist now, your manufacturer will never release one
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you have to understand that what you are telling us isn't correct, because it can't happen that way.
<cliche> there is pci one, no driver for the usb type
<cliche> :(
<holy_cow> cliche, the rule of thumb is hardware manufacturers have little to no clue about open source, and a lot of them have driver issues with even windows so expect little
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you couldn't have done a cd to the directory, and an insmod of the file from that directory
<Rug> G'night all
<sethk> SimplyFlower, because, had you done it, it either would work or you would get an error message
<holy_cow> cliche, as with anything, you must research first and make sure th ehardware is supported
<cliche> holy_cow, d a m i t i t
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, ok, has it ever had linux on it?
<holy_cow> cliche, people are lazy, cruel and shortsighted.  it can be a beautiful world, everyone simply chooses to not make it so
* nickrud notes holy_cow
<nickrud> 's definition when it comes time to buy a lapton
* cliche grabs holy_cow
<holy_cow> i buy laptop with the exclusive note that all the chipsets are supported.
* cliche ticles it
* cliche tickles it
<holy_cow> heh
<nickrud> Someday I'll find a vendor who'll let me boot my own darn cd,  and test it
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i did change to the directory... my prompt reads as the following: chirpie@ubuntu:/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/tulip$
<holy_cow> acer has a linux laptop you can buy ... its super low end but it works
<holy_cow> you should be able to buy one without windows
<HymnToLife> all of HP stuff works great with Linux too
<nickrud> cheap is god , holy_cow :)
<sethk> SimplyFlower, ok, and what command did you type in from there?
<cliche> the second question: is there a high-end laptop totally designed for linux/bsd?
<sethk> cliche, "designed for" is microsoft propaganda.  there is no such thing
<Ohzie> Is there a way that I can upgrade from breezy to dapper with synaptic?
<cliche> such as: "designed for linux/bsd" tags
<ice_1963> i got my laptop for $50 :)
<HymnToLife> now THAT would be fun
<sethk> cliche, you can buy a tag maker
<HymnToLife> A "Designed for *nix" sticker on a laptop :p
<cliche> such as: "we recommend you to use linux/bsd" tags
<Ohzie> In reference to a laptop for linux/bsd
<sethk> cliche, why would they do that?  they make no profit if you use linux or bsd
<Ohzie> I have a recommendation
<holy_cow> cliche, one day perhaps
<Ohzie> Anything with an nVidia card. ;D
<_harm> where is the source.list locatedD?
<HymnToLife> sethk> to look kewl
<sethk> cliche, they sell you windows and mark it up
<Ohzie> The older dv5000's from HP are ridiculously awesome for linux. Run Ubuntu like a dreeeeeaaaaaam
<HymnToLife> _harm> /etc/apt
<h4ch3r> they waked up
<HymnToLife> Ohzie> all HP stuff does
<cliche> sethk, hahaha, nice oke
<cliche> sethk, hahaha, nice joke
<sethk> cliche, I have ubuntu running on four laptops
<sethk> cliche, it isn't a joke, it's perfectly serious
<holy_cow> you know i don't trust hp for anything but printers
<sethk> cliche, they are running a business.  their purpose is to sell you stuff for more than they have to pay for it
<Ohzie> Speaking of ubuntu...can I upgrade to dapper drake from breezy via synaptic! :D
<holy_cow> all their towers are monstrous pieces of crap
<sethk> cliche, they aren't going to put a tag on their box that says "please, pay us less"
<h4ch3r> I use ltsp 4,2 in ubuntu dapper. but do not obtain to initiate xserver in the stations!  :(
<holy_cow> and their laptops have historically been primed for proprietary components
<HymnToLife> I have had thee HP laptops and one desktop, all of them ran Ubuntu like a charm
<cliche> sethk, even they sole you the sh*t?
<sethk> holy_cow, hp laptops have awful keyboards
<h4ch3r> I am with problem in lts.conf....nao I obtain to initiate xserver in the station
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i've tried everything i was told.  i typed sudo modprobe de4x5.ko, sudo modprobe de4x5, sudo modprobe de4x5.o, sudo modprobe /fullpath/de4x5.ko, sudo modprobe /fulpath/de4x5, sudo modprobe /fulpath/de4x5.0 ... the same was typed using insmod instead of modprobe.
<jmg> as long as it boots
<sethk> cliche, microsoft gives them free advertising and all sorts of incentives so you use use windows.
<holy_cow> *nod* their tower cases suck dell ass, and dell is as bad as it gets for bad case design imho
<sethk> SimplyFlower, none of those are what I told you to type
<sethk> SimplyFlower, everything I type is significant.  you can't leave parts out.
<Ohzie> Microsoft's new advertising service launches on the second of May.
<h4ch3r> they alquem uses ltsp 4.2?  or it has lts.conf that it can pass me
<h4ch3r> ????????????????????????????????????????????????
<sethk> SimplyFlower, type insmod ./de4x5.ko
<h4ch3r> HELP ME
<cliche> sethk, is that behave legal?
<h4ch3r> =(
<sethk> SimplyFlower, if you leave out the ./, it isn't going to work
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<holy_cow> Ohzie, what does it do? spam your windows install or what?
<holy_cow> cliche, actually no
<sethk> cliche, of course.  they are quite up front about their purpose.  they are in business to make money
<holy_cow> cliche, they have been convicted of monoply practices in the us and eu now
<Ohzie> It's basically like google's search sponsered ads, but for msn search./
<holy_cow> cliche, us didn't want to do anything because it would cost them jobs
<holy_cow> eu is going through the appeals process now for that
<nano> Hi, I needed a resource to help me learn how to enable 3d support from scratch...any leads?
<sethk> cliche, holy_cow is correct, there is a chance the e.u. will force them to change.  never happen in the us
<cliche> sethk, even they make too much money already?
<holy_cow> cliche, basically its up to us to make the change and educate those areound us
<holy_cow> cliche, the only way freedom will win is if we change our selves and our culture
<cliche> hahaha
<sethk> cliche, I've been working in seattle lately, in a building where Paul Allen has his office.  Two blocks from there are a dozen homeless shelters.  People begging for food, lining up for blocks for free meals.
<holy_cow> cliche, why are you laughing? ubuntu is only 3 years old
<holy_cow> cliche, its one of the biggest distros on th eplanet
<sethk> cliche, they could feed all these people and never even feel it.  they don't
<holy_cow> lots can happen, you just haveto have the willpower
<holy_cow> but poitn being, mark had no clue this was going to happen when he started it
<cliche> will-power?
<SimplyFlower> N2DIY:  it has never had a linux installed, but has run PuppyLinux, and SystemRescue from the cd that uses linux and has gotten an internet connection with both.  It also has installed on it windowsXP
<holy_cow> look at mozilla, they have a staff of 30 now
<holy_cow> who knows give it time
<holy_cow> microsoft didn't become microsoft overnight
<holy_cow> it took them 30 years
<etmnt> can somebody please help me. My applications menu pops up for a second and then it disapears and I see a small 3x3px square!
<aaron__> ugh
<etmnt> I don't want to reformat again
<etmnt> :(
<etmnt> any idea?
<aaron__> on startup i get error 17 from grub : http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<holy_cow> etmnt, i have never heard of that
<holy_cow> etmnt, what are your systetm specs?
<ice_1963> well uninstall windowsxp
<etmnt> AXP 3200+, 1GB, 6800
<etmnt> it worked an hour ago
<etmnt> now stopped...
<Imsdle> i have setup my ubuntu as an Internet gateway but it is not very reliable... anyone got any suggestions
<h4ch3r> trident 2MB
<sethk> SimplyFlower, why don't you type the command in correctly and tell us what message you get
<Imsdle> it works sometimes but not others
<etmnt> I don't know what to do, I can't afford to reformat again
<cliche> the third question: if Bill could restart again, would he join the free source camp?
<SimplyFlower> sethk: i'm sorry.  so many messages coming through... must have missed that one about ./ ... will try now... brb
<holy_cow> etmnt, ati video card?
<etmnt> I even tried to add the other gnome menu where it's just 1 button, but same exact thing happens
<etmnt> nvidia 6800
<holy_cow> *hmmm*
<etmnt> everything was fine an hour ago, but it started happening
<etmnt> places and system work
<holy_cow> that sounds driver related ... not sure what to say actually, i've never heard of that issue
<etmnt> but applications doesnt
<N2DIY> SimplyFlower, winders is the problem, I think? It doesn't like playing with other operatig system, on the same hard drives, or even partitions.
<etmnt> applications pops up for a single second and then disapears
<holy_cow> etmnt, well try this
<RobyX> Uh what was the command to install from Desktop "C ~/Desktop" or something like that?
<holy_cow> open up a terminal and startup something like gedit from terminal
<holy_cow> look for error messages
<RobyX> I accidently removed my command list -_-
<cliche> etmnt, disappear?
<etmnt> gedit opens fine
<etmnt> yeah
<holy_cow> RobyX, install what?
<holy_cow> etmnt, what about other applications?
<cliche> etmnt, weird :(
<etmnt> it comes up and disapears, places and system work fine though
<etmnt> :(
<ic56> aaron__: are you sure your boot partition is the 2nd partition on that disk?
<RobyX> I remember installing .deb files I had to put something so I can install it from the desktop
<etmnt> every app runs fine but applications disapears. I don't know what to do
<holy_cow> etmnt, are you running breezy or dapper?
<etmnt> breezy
<etmnt> I been running very nice for about 2 weeks and this happend an hour ago, no idea why
<etmnt> so I restart
<cliche> etmnt, which application?
<etmnt> and same thing
<aaron__> ic56 there should be NOTHING else on the disk right?
<etmnt> just "Applications" the menu
<aaron__> im trying to put grub on a thin client
<etmnt> when I click it I see the list
<etmnt> for a second
<etmnt> then it disapears
<ice_1963> it's a gnome bug
<aaron__> i used fdisk on a floppy to take all the partitions off
<holy_cow> etmnt, you don't put grub on a thinclient
<etmnt> huh?
<holy_cow> sorry that was for aaron
<aaron__> holy_cow : thats what the instructions said to do : https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuDocumentation/BootingClientsWithoutPxe
<ice_1963> if your useing gnome 2.14
<holy_cow> really? that doesn't sound right
<cliche> 2.14? lol
<ic56> aaron__: you have configured grub to boot from the local hard disk.
<aaron__> im at the bottom : Delete all existing partitions with the d key, then make a new one with the n key. (A small partition is fine). Activate the partition you created with the a key, then press w to write it to disk and exit.
<aaron__> B
<etmnt> teag
<etmnt> yeah*
<etmnt> 2.14
<etmnt> no
<etmnt> 2.12
<aaron__> it asks should it be primary or extended.. i dunno
<aaron__> i make it primary... then it wants a number.. so i picked 1
<aaron__> but i have no idea
<etmnt> I even loaded failsafe gnome
<etmnt> same problem
<holy_cow> aaron__, that should be fine
<aaron__> this problem is on 2 computers
<ice_1963> well i'm running 2.14 :0)
<ice_1963> deb
<ice_1963> sid
<cliche> *sigh*, a bug in a live-cd is horrible
<aaron__> :/
<cliche> :|
<holy_cow> it just means grub can't find the kernel
<holy_cow> or whatever
<aaron__> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<aaron__> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<_nano_> how do I install a graphics driver?
<etmnt> anybody know of any .deb files f 2.14?
<aaron__> theres all this arcana about fixing it
<_nano_> glxinfo says "direct rendering: no"
<aaron__> but its greek
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm back.  typed sudo insmod ./de4x5.ko got the following:  insmod: error inserting './de4x5.ko' : -1 File exists.  then typed:  sudo modprope ./de4x5.ko got the following: FATAL: Module ./de4x5.ko not found.  did i type it right this time?
<etmnt> I really don't want to reformat again
<sethk> SimplyFlower, don't type modprobe when I tell you to type insmod
<aaron__> im ready to put windows back on these things.
<holy_cow> aaron__, wow you got that far eh?
<holy_cow> is this your first time using linux?
<aaron__> yah
<sethk> SimplyFlower, ok, you got an error inserting the module.  then you got file exists.  that's almost certainly because the module is already inserted
<holy_cow> lol you need to do more research, but sure put windows back on
<sethk> SimplyFlower, do lsmod, see if de4x5 is listed
<holy_cow> have fund cleaning perpetually win boxen of spyware :) you are so close bro don't give up
<aaron__> but itll be a mess... i dont want a mess. i just want it to work.
<holy_cow> why not give it a night and continue later
<aaron__> lol.
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  ok... i will type ismod and see what is listed... brb
<holy_cow> looking at those instructions tho, thats pretty simple to setup, i'm not sure where the problem is right now.  fixing a grub related issue can be tricky... especially over irc :)
<holy_cow> *hmm*
<etmnt> can anybody help me? I can show you want I mean with VNC
<aaron__> thanks for your help... everyone.
<AnAnt> how can I disable tap-to-click in Xorg ?!
<AnAnt> I tried setting MaxTapTime to 0
<AnAnt> but it didn't work
<holy_cow> aaron__, okay basically you seem to either have messed up the partition
<holy_cow> or you messed up the floppy
<aaron__> lol. this is on 2 computers that this happens
<holy_cow> aaron__, fixing that is rather tough over irc
<holy_cow> aaron__, your making the same mistake twice
<plutonas> hello, I convinced a friend of me to intsall linux across with windows on his computer, and he choosed ubuntu. He downloaded the disk, and burned it on a cd, and now wants me to go, install it, configure it and show him something about linux. What do I need to know and what should I have with me? I think I need partion magic for ubuntu right? what else?
<aaron__> i think i messed up the partitions coz it doesnt look like what the instructions say
<holy_cow> it happens a lot when you try to force your self to do something, particularly when you expect it to work like windows and its not windows
<holy_cow> aaron__, thus
<holy_cow> you can just go back to the partition bit
<holy_cow> and retry
<skeff> is there a console/terminal apt frontend?
<aaron__> i did that.
<aaron__> resized it from 4886 or something to 1024 whatever that means
<PORDO> can someone tell me how i'd remedy the problem of not having gtk-config found?
<holy_cow> try again damnit :)
<AnAnt> skeff: apt-get ?
<aaron__> lol
<skeff> AnAnt, with ncurses interface or something
<AnAnt> skeff: oh, dunno
<aaron__> editing the registry is more fun than this
<holy_cow> aaron__, the instructions don't seem to be asking you to resize
<jmg> plutonas: are you a linux newbie?
<holy_cow> *sigh*
<aaron__> they dont..
<holy_cow> then go edit a registry
<holy_cow> lol
<plutonas> jmg, no I'm not, but not an expert either
<plutonas> I'm a newbie at ubuntu, never seen them installed
<holy_cow> jesus, why is it that noobs always expect everything instantly? knowledge isn't free
<jmg> plutonas: if you need to resize a partition the best software is partition expert, if he has windows xp
<etmnt> anybody have a deb package of gnome 2.14... I guess thats my only hope
<plutonas> but I use debian for the last 3 weeks and befora that fedora and mandrake
<jmg> plutonas: read the wiki
<aaron__> hmm...?
<plutonas> jmg, link?
<jmg> plutonas: installing is identical to debian
* AndyRR used gparted from ubuntu live cd
<ic56> aaron__: there's a lot of disks on that box.  How do you know that your SCSI disk is hd2?  I suspect you have grub installed on one of the IDE disks and that is the one that's being invoked.
<bluelotus> return (blah) if (blah), else false?
<bluelotus> oops
<jmg> plutonas: except ubuntu uses sudo
<aaron__> huh?
<jmg> plutonas: wiki.ubuntu.com
<plutonas> jmg, I see and there isn't support for mp3's dvd etc right?
<aaron__> on the computer im putting it on theres only one HD
<aaron__> and in fdisk i deleted all the partitions and tried to make a new one
<holy_cow> and?
<ic56> aaron__: please name the person you are addressing.  "huh?" doesn't tell me if you are confused by what I said or by what holy_cow said.
<holy_cow> did you write the changes back?
<aaron__> oh.. yah w
<holy_cow> allright ..
<aaron__> then i did this dd if=/mnt/eb-5.4.1-3c90x.zhd of=/dev/hda1
<N2DIY> Goodnight, 73 N2DIY
<aaron__> if the thing that i download wasnt for the right ethernet card it wouldnt cause this problem...
<holy_cow> did it indicate a successfull write?
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm back.  typed lsmod got:  Module: de4x5  Size: 43424  Used by: 0  (tulip was there also)
<AnAnt> is there an unstable repository for Ubuntu ?
<ic56> aaron__: did you previously have linux installed on this machine?
<holy_cow> AnAnt, no
<aaron__> yah something like 50+1
<sethk> SimplyFlower, ok, then you successfully inserted the module, probably an hour ago or more.  It's there.
<aaron__> yes ic56 there was straight ubuntu on it before
<holy_cow> AnAnt, ubuntu IS debians UNSTABLE just polished and frozen
<sethk> SimplyFlower, do ifconfig -a, see if your interface shows up
<N2DIY> Belay my last.
<AnAnt> holy_cow: u mean, there is no debian package of gpm version 1.20 ?
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  ok... will type ifconfig -a ... brb
<ic56> aaron__: you probably still have a grub installed in the boot sector of the disk from your previous installation.  You have 2 copies of grub
<ic56>  and the old one is the one being invoked.
<aaron__> ahh
<aaron__> how do i fix that?
<holy_cow> AnAnt, it would depend on debian not ubuntu.  ubuntu just freezes their unstable every 6 months ... on debian new stuff is always dropping in you shouldcheck there
<holy_cow> ic56, excellent point actually, i'm drawing a blank take over :)
<N2DIY> SimpleFlower, does lsmod tell you what iterface the card is using, eth0 or something like that?
<nickrud> aaron__, I don't think you do.  of=/dev/hda1
<jmg> plutonas: its in the wiki search for RestrictedFormats
<jmg> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ic56> holy_cow: I don't remember how to correctly clear the boot sector.
<AnAnt> holy_cow: could I add debian unstable repository to Ubuntu's apt-get ?
<jmg> !wiki
<skeff> AnAnt, found it, aptitude is the command, or dselect for a less fancy one.
<AnAnt> skeff: for what ?
<AnAnt> skeff: oh ok
<holy_cow> AnAnt, nope, not binary compatable, not for any particular reason than you can't mix rapidly moving targets
<plutonas> jmg, thanks
<jmg> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ic56> nickrud: hda1 is different from hda.  The boot sector of the disk isn't overwritten when you dd of=/dev/hda1
<aaron__> one thing that seemed weird : when in fdisk and trying to delete partitions it first said pick 1-5
<AnAnt> skeff: cool, thx
<aaron__> then after I deleted 1 of them, it said pick 1-4..But wouldnt delete them coz it said they were empty names or something
<skeff> AnAnt, heh, if you care, somebody else might care, but either way, now you may know it. For the time when you lose your ati or nvidia driver
<AnAnt> holy_cow: u mean I can add the source not binary repository?
<AnAnt> skeff: well, I am mostly on virtual console
<nickrud> ic56, I was thinking that whatever he had on hda1 (usually windows or it's backup) was hosed
<aaron__> theres NOTHING on these
<holy_cow> AnAnt, i would presume so, never done that tho ....
<zith> how do I figure out free hard drive space on each of my drives?
<AnAnt> skeff: are u good at linux console ? I have a couple of problems here
<AnAnt> zith: df -h
<holy_cow> aaron__, chances are there is,most windows users don't know anything about boot sector and thats always there after a reformat
<AnAnt> zith: that's for mounted partitions
<nickrud> ic56, if I came in late enough that that was wrong, that's just fine :)
<zith> AnAnt: thanks :)
<aaron__> :/ a volunteer installed ubuntu earlier in the week and formatted all the drives during the install
<AnAnt> np
<holy_cow> aaron__, thats the problem
<holy_cow> aaron__, your old ubuntu bootsector is looking for the OLD ubuntu kernel
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm back... still not showing.  i've got:  lo   Link encap: Local Loopback     and     sit0   Link encap: IPv6-n-IPv4
<AnAnt> I got a problem with Ubuntu's virtual console
<AnAnt> when I press Shift+PageUP , I get this:
<AnAnt> [4296178.253000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<fogos> hi someone knows on what folders are the videocard drivers of xorg?
<AnAnt> [4296178.253000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<AnAnt> anyone knows what I should do ?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, ok.  the lo is loopback; it has nothing to do with hardware.  sit0 is a virtual ipv6 interface which also  is not relevant.
<aaron__> hmm.. okay holy_cow...
<N2DIY> sit0? What's that?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, what I would normally do in a case like this is to rebuild the kernel with the driver compiled into the kernel (instead of using a module).
<sethk> N2DIY, that's an ipv6 thing, ignore it.
<N2DIY> 70-4
<sethk> N2DIY, your systems will likely show it if you do ifconfig -a
<N2DIY> whoops, I meant 10-4
<sethk> N2DIY, :)
<sethk> SimplyFlower, odds are it still won't work, though
<holy_cow> aaron__, what i don't get is how the instructions they gave you have anything to do with a bootloader, i don't see how a  bootloader would know where your dd'd image is
<sethk> SimplyFlower, where did the information about the NIC's chip set come from?
<aaron__> i dunno.
<holy_cow> ic56, any ideas?
<sethk> holy_cow, from a network server probably using BOOTP or PXE
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  from device manager
<holy_cow> sethk, should he then just dd out his bootsector?
<aaron__> i am setting up a lab of thin clients
<aaron__> but they cant boot from the network
<holy_cow> ... yet
<holy_cow> don't give up dude
<aaron__> so the instructions say to put something on the HD that will pull it over the network.. so
<_harm> how do i remove games from ubuntu?
<holy_cow> with synaptic harm
<sethk> aaron__, you shouldn't have to resort to using dd
<_harm> k
<sethk> aaron__, if your hardware supports BOOTP, that's much easier.  Sometimes you need extra firmware on the NICs for bootp
<ic56> holy_cow: the instructions for setting up thinclients assume a generic boot loader exists on the drive which will look in the first partition.  This is a reasonable assumption for new systems.
<sethk> aaron__, or support in the BIOS
<holy_cow> ic56, ah okay
<sethk> aaron__, the thing with dd is a hack for machines that don't really support network boot
<aaron__> ok
<aaron__> theres no option in the bios to boot from ethernet
<sethk> aaron__, the thing is, any tiny detail will make that sort of hack not work
<RobyX> What's a good torrent client for Linux
<PhilKC> Azureus.
<RobyX> Ok ill try that
<PhilKC> Don't use the package manager to get it...
<sethk> aaron__, and unless you are good at the network bit level or have a hardware ethernet analyzer (or both), there isn't a lot you can do
<aaron__> i dunno what dd is.. im just doing the instructions :/
<holy_cow> sethk, so it might be cheaper to just buy nick cards with pxe support eh?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, do lspci, if you haven't already, see what it says about the NIC
<PhilKC> RobyX, http://azureus.sourceforge.net, grab the bz2 from there, extract, and run...
<sethk> holy_cow, sure, but if you are buying, do BOOTP
<sethk> holy_cow, the server setup for BOOTP is basically trivial
* holy_cow googles bootp .. never heard of that
<PhilKC> RobyX, The package manager version is... fubar.
<holy_cow> really eh?
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  ok ... brb
<sethk> holy_cow, you set up a tftp server
<sethk> holy_cow, bootp is much newer and much easier, at least to me.
<holy_cow> huh
<holy_cow> thats neat
<aaron__> brb
<sethk> hmm, according to this email I just got, I'm going to be the "man that women desire"
<sethk> none of the spam filters are worth a damn
<holy_cow> seth bootp looks neat
<holy_cow> thanks for the heads up
<holy_cow> seems all the onboard stuff is pix
<aaron__> woah wait
<aaron__> omg
<aaron__> they can boot
<sethk> aaron__, well, that was easy.  :)
<sethk> aaron__, what did you do?
<holy_cow> lol
<aaron__> except the one where we had to replace the motherboard
<holy_cow> sethk, you work effin magic
<sethk> holy_cow, :)
<holy_cow> aaron__, so what happened, you just had to wait?
<aaron__> we have 8 but the mobo got fried on one coz of the powersupply
<neutrinomass> Hello. I have a weird sound issue with ubuntu 5.10. The sound card is detected OK by the kernel and alsa. Programs play music, the volume is open, the speakers correctly connected but I can hear nothing. How does one troubleshoot such a situation ?
<sethk> aaron__, must be different firmware on that mobo (or it's a different mobo)
<aaron__> but it says its looing for DHCP and thers not one
<aaron__> :/
<sethk> aaron__, that's easy to set up
<sethk> aaron__, three minutes
<holy_cow> aaron__, :) dude
<mephisto_> hallo
<sethk> neutrinomass, if it has a headphone jack, plug in a pair of phones and see if you hear anything
<holy_cow> do you have any idea how advanced your stupid little project is for someone thats never seen linux?
<holy_cow> :)
<sethk> neutrinomass, make sure the levels are up on the input part of the mixer, not just the output
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  i'm back.  lspci lists:  Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 30)
<holy_cow> welcome to linux where EVERYTHING is possible bro
<etmnt> anyknow know where I can get Gnome 2.14 in .deb?
<aaron__> mka.. so i got the edubuntu server setup with 2 NIC one to the router and one to a hub with the lab
<sethk> SimplyFlower, figures, that's where device manager gets it.  that's good confirmation.
<sethk> SimplyFlower, do we know that this card works?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, that it isn't simply broken?
<AndyRR> neutrinomass, use alsamixer in a shell to adjust levels
<neutrinomass> sethk: The levels were all up, everything was unmuted! I've had my share of problems with sound, but I couldn't figure this one out.
<ic56> aaron__: one of the machines has problems with DHCP while the others which are supposedly identically configured don't?  Something else must be going on.
<aaron__> wait the NIC serving DHCP wasnt active
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  yes, works fine with PuppyLinux, WindowsXP, and SystemResucue cd (linux)
<holy_cow> *cough*
<N2DIY> holy_cow, this crap is thirty years old, or older!
<sethk> SimplyFlower, ok
<neutrinomass> AndyRR: Yes, I tried that, everything was enabled and full volume. The speakers' volume was up too :P I also tried from gnome to select different sound cards (4 show up for no apparent reason) but it didn't work.
<holy_cow> N2DIY, well the concepts
<holy_cow> lisp basically invented everything all modern languages are re-implementing forever something like almost 50 years ago
<holy_cow> :)
<holy_cow> neither here nor there
<holy_cow> ms is reinventing vms
<holy_cow> badly
<holy_cow> heh
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you probably won't like this idea, but what I would do is download the kernel from kernel.org, build, and install it.  That's the first thing I do with any distro, is get rid of the distro's hacked up kernel and use the vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<nickrud> forth, if we're getting into language wars :)
<aaron__> okay now this is easy. i just make the server the one with the weird mobo. that just means i switch the memory and HD
<sethk> SimplyFlower, for me that's a trivial thing to do, but it would probably take you a couple of hours the first time you learn to do it.
<holy_cow> aaron__, i have a question for you
<aaron__> sure
<holy_cow> aaron__, what on earth prompted you to do something this advanced without doing any research?
<holy_cow> where is the benefit for you and the students?
<AndyRR> neutrinomass, what soundcard/chipset is it?
<zith> what's the recommended way to start a process and have it not terminate when exiting the shell?  i've used screen in the past :/
<holy_cow> i mean its aprime example of hackerdom
<aaron__> holy_cow
<aaron__> coz i wanna get it done
<holy_cow> just go for it, its a big difference in philosophy from windows world
<holy_cow> i'm just curious
<neutrinomass> AndyRR: It's a desktop computer. An Allegro PCI sound card, Sis chipset ....
<holy_cow> aaron__, but why linux? you know nothing about it
<holy_cow> aaron__, all windows users i've ever watched google for some software they can buy and click and run
<ic56> zith: nohup <command> &
<holy_cow> infact, you could of done this with windows terminal services fairly easily
<neutrinomass> It's not my computer, it's a friends (his words were "What's this crap? Suse just worked here"), and he has no internet access.
<aaron__> because that would require pirating software
<zith> ic56: thanks for the pointer :)
<SimplyFlower> sethk: ok.. how hard is it... what do i need to know... and how do i install it.... and what exactly do i need to install?  i'm a newbie to linux, but not to computers... do have some knowlege, but am a dinosaur got my knowlege almost twenty years ago.
* nickrud notices silence
<holy_cow> aaron__, ah! so purely out of financial reasons eh?
<holy_cow> aaron__, what will the students do on the box?
<zith> ic56: as a token of my appreciation, i give you an airplane hanger filled with fire-retardant foam: http://www.boingboing.net/2006/04/15/photos_of_malfing_fi.html
<aaron__> holy_cow.... it just nags me when they get messed up and cluttered up with junk. i have a certian way i want them set up
<aaron__> its a neighborhood computer lab
<aaron__> people check email
<holy_cow> ahhhhhh
<holy_cow> nice
<aaron__> play flash games
<aaron__> and kids use gcompris
<holy_cow> right for that you did the perfect thing
<aaron__> thats really why i wanted it
<holy_cow> very cool
<N2DIY> 73, goodnite, morning, whatever, I'm goning to bed!
<aaron__> and people use open office
<neutrinomass> I may have to resort to dapper to get rid of that sound problem...it happens on the livecd too :(
<RobyX> What's the command I use before the dkpg -i, to tell the computer where the .deb file is located?
<holy_cow> aaron__, nice
<nickrud> RobyX, it's cd /where/the/deb/is
<aaron__> i dunno how to do this.. i write grants and fundraise and do stuff with volunteers during the day... i had some guy who was a computer expert try to keep these things set up and he was a total loser he didnt know anything
<DBO> RobyX, "dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<sethk> aaron__, the kids will love it.  they are too young to get intimidated by a little cli
<RobyX> Thanks
<aaron__> and like all this pirated software got on here.. and he wanted to put windows sharepoint server (whatever that is)
<aaron__> no!
<holy_cow> sethk, in a weird way, thats a very sad thing to say
<nickrud> aaron__, it's a good philosophy to introduce
<holy_cow> aaron__, all ms products are designed to sell other ms products
<holy_cow> they say they are integrated but they aren't, they are just created to be vaguely interdependent
<sethk> holy_cow, it's true, people get intimidated.  they are afraid of typing 30 characters, I've never understood why
<holy_cow> they will suck money out of any non profit faster than you can say go
<holy_cow> sethk, *nod* me neither
<aaron__> we've saved over $5000 using this
<holy_cow> at least
<aaron__> ifi can figure it out, that is
<holy_cow> don't forget counting antispyware and antivirus software
<holy_cow> lockdown software
<holy_cow> management software
<holy_cow> cals
<aaron__> thats what i had to do with windows
<holy_cow> backups and imaging software because all win install at minimium require it
<aaron__> i had to search google and figure out how to hack the registry to disable and hide stuff
<nickrud> aaron__, you'd get sufficient support on this server for you non-profit, I'd think
<holy_cow> your maintenance will be next to 0
<holy_cow> your questions will go from how to fix this machine
<aaron__> how do you get support?
<holy_cow> to how to use a tool to its best extent
<nickrud> aaron__, pay, or figure out who to ask :)
<aaron__> aaaahh
<holy_cow> lol
<holy_cow> i'm still giggling at the sharepoitn server idea for a lab
<holy_cow> thats hillarious
<holy_cow> aaron__, we are switching to linux
<aaron__> whats that?
<holy_cow> getting rid of ms products is saving us $280 000 dollars
<aaron__> omg
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  how do i install the new kernel?  you called it vanilla kernel... is that the actual name i'm looking for to download?
<holy_cow> i can take half that money now and invest in training and software development to be rolled back into the community
<holy_cow> or will anyway
<gean> hi all !
<DBO> hi gean
<aaron__> wow
<holy_cow> everyone wins
<sethk> SimplyFlower, go to www.kernel.org.  Download the most recently released 2.6 kernel.
<sethk> SimplyFlower, "vanilla" is a common way to describe it but not an official term you'll see anywhere
<sethk> SimplyFlower, make sure you download the kernel, not patches.  Almost everyone who goes there downloads patches instead of the kernel the first time
<aaron__> but no one who comes in if i leave will know anything about this
<DBO> SimplyFlower, more to the point, when talking about computers, "vanilla" usually means plain or standard and unmodified
<holy_cow> aaron__, don't be so sure
<sethk> SimplyFlower, the site is a bit confusing.  the file you want will be called linux-2.6.15.6.tar.bz2  (probably the 15.6 is out of date and it will be 15.# or 16.#; just get the most recent)
<holy_cow> aaron__, you figured it in a day :) surely if one cares enough they can pick up the knowledge too
<aaron__> i need to get CS students from the university to do this..but I dunno what their jargon is to ask for
<sethk> SimplyFlower, if the file name is not as I described it, you'll be downloading the wrong thing
<nickrud> aaron__, just in case you haven't actually seen the front page for this irc server network, you should look at it. http://freenode.net/  It's intended for your useage.
<aaron__> ok
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  ok... can i save the download to cd so i can transfer it to the other computer?
<holy_cow> ask for students with linux experience, preferably ubuntu and the ltsp project
<holy_cow> from there you pick who is available with whatever qualification
<holy_cow> you don't need a qualification
<sethk> SimplyFlower, sure
<holy_cow> you need a student with the desire to learn
<holy_cow> all linux users have that by default, itsjust how it is
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  then i do i install it
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  oops meant how do i install it?
<aaron__> so i can go to a CS dept and ask for someone who knows linux to setup a lab of thin clients?
<aaron__> hmm
<tonyyarusso> Uh oh.  Any way to get the secret half of a gpg key back from a keyserver?  Or does it die with a machine?
<sethk> SimplyFlower, you extract it.  you go to /usr/src, and do:  tar xvjf ./linux-2.6.15.6.tar.bz2    (I'm assuming you've copied the tar file to /usr/src)
<joel_> I'm just trying out Ubuntu for the first time, I haven't messed with linux since Mandrake 6.5.  I've stuck mostly to FreeBSD and the more commercial variants, Solaris, MP-RAS, Unisys, HP-UNIX, etc.  I have to say...
<holy_cow> aaron__, pretty much, depends on their internal structure.  usually they point you to their hire or placement deptments
<joel_> I am impressed with Ubuntu.
<sethk> SimplyFlower, there are good instructions on the kernel.org site
<holy_cow> aaron__, you want to find a professor enthusiastic about open source first, they can give you a personal hand up tho
<DBO> joel_, yes, we like it too
<neutrinomass> joel_: Nice :)
<Erpo> I'm trying to compile a modular kernel, so I started with make allmodconfig, and then changed some things (like removing oss and isdn support, and deactivating smp). Then I followed up with a make, a make install, and a make modules_install. Then I ran mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.16.2 2.6.16.2 (that's the kernel version I just compiled), and then I updated /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect the changed. When I try to boot with the new kerne
<Erpo> l, I get a kernel panic. What gives?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, if you search my name on the key servers, you'll see a couple of dead machines ;(
<holy_cow> okay time to try kororaa on this thin
<holy_cow> bbl
<aaron__> ah kewl thats a good idea
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  ok... i will try it.  thank you for your patience and all your help.
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Gotcha.  So I should revoke this one and start over?  Oh wait, I probably can't even revoke it now can I?
<neutrinomass> Erpo: Unable to mount root? You can't have a totally modular kernel....support for your IDE controller and root filesystem should be compiled in the kernel.
<Erpo> neutrinomass: It can't be compiled as a module and then loaded via initrd?
<nickrud> tonyyarusso, probably not. If you didn't make revoke certificate and save it, you're just dangling in the wind
<tonyyarusso> nickrud: Oops.
<sethk> SimplyFlower, understand that you could go through this and find out it doesn't fix it.  I think it's the best thing to try next, but I can't guarantee results
<Erpo> I thought the boot loader was responsible for loading the initrd and making the necessary modules (including the hdd controller and root filesystem drivers) available to the kernel.
<gean> SimplyFlower : to extract stuff in general : install the (ubuntu) package called     unp          (e.g. by synaptic), then simply type unp stuff.bz2 or stuff.tar or stupp.zip; the package will always do the right thing (for rar-files one needs the non-free version of rar -some uni or multiverse- to be installed on sys)
<neutrinomass> Erpo: I don't know, I've never used initrd....when compiling a normal kernel though, no. It can't read your HD without the ide controller, and cannot read the filesystem without ext3 support.
<nickrud> tonyyarusso :)
<SimplyFlower> sethk:  ok... i guess if this doesn't work ubuntu just won't work on my other computer :(
<neutrinomass> gean: It's in multiverse, "unrar"
<sethk> SimplyFlower, it can.  eventually you'll find the problem.  but it might be more trouble than it's worth.
<gean> neutrinomas yep..
<aaron__> nickrud : im filling out your form
<sethk> SimplyFlower, it's more common for hardware to not work with other distros and work with ubuntu, but there are always odd cases.
<aaron__> whats this biz about the channel?
<nickrud> aaron__, what form?
<aaron__> Group Contact Form
<SimplyFlower> gean:  i can't install using synaptic because i have no internet connection on that computer.
<neutrinomass> sethk: Grrr...my friend's sound card for example :P
<aaron__> its on freenode.net
<DBO> SimplyFlower, download the debs on another PC and transfer them with CD
<DBO> then use dpkg -i to install them
<gean> SimplyFlower Oh... it also happens for me at home..
<nickrud> aaron__, cool that you're using it. I just know one person associated with this network. If he's a sample, you'll probably get good feedback from that contact you're makeing
<aaron__> cool
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  where do i find the debs that synaptic downloads?
<DBO> SimplyFlower, are you on another linux box?
<nubi-> hello
<nubi-> how to install iptables on ubuntu?
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  yes, i have 2 computers, one can connect to the internet with ubuntu, the other one can't which is what i'm trying to fix
<DBO> SimplyFlower, "sudo apt-get -d install package"
<Psykus> hey, can't seem to get sound working with frozen bubble, gives this error output in the terminal, ""Warning: can't initialize sound (reason: No available audio device)"
<nickrud> nubi-, iptables are already installed, a couple of front ends are shorewall and firestarter
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  what does that do?
<Psykus> sound works for other parts of ubuntu
<DBO> SimplyFlower, it will download the file to /var/cache/apt/archives
<DBO> SimplyFlower, it will not install it however
<Psykus> i do have an old version of ubuntu though, need to get the newer version back from my friend...using hoary now, friend has the breezy CD (i'm on dial-up so I can't exactly dist upgrade)
<DBO> Psykus, does the sound work anywhere else?
<Psykus> yes
<nickrud> Psykus, you can upgrade from your friends breezy cd, I would think
<SimplyFlower> DBO: ok... if i understand... sudo apt-get -d whateverpackage then i can find it to copy it to cd
<Psykus> yes, I meant he has the CD, I need to get it from him
<Psykus> i recently re-installed, and only had the old CD around
<DBO> SimplyFlower, you got it, smart girl =)
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  thank you :)
<s|k> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, s|k
<Psykus> i mentioned it because I figured it might of been fixed for breezy
<s|k> !rhythymbox
<ubotu> s|k: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<s|k> :/
<nickrud> !info rhythmbox
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.0-0ubuntu6 (breezy), Packaged size: 1565 kB, Installed size: 4724 kB
<DBO> s|k, what do you want to know?
<s|k> !version rhythmbox dapper
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, s|k
<s|k> ah
<kenneth> what is the difference between "hibernation" and "standby" power modes?
<s|k> DBO what version of rhythmbox is in dapper
<hintswen> i don't know my root password, i was never asked for 1 when i installed. i only know my account's username and password
<hintswen> or is that my root password?
<Ohzie> hintswen: There is no root password.
<nickrud> !info rhythmbox dapper
<ubotu> rhythmbox: (music player and organizer for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu7 (dapper), Packaged size: 1758 kB, Installed size: 6332 kB
<Psykus> hintswen, use sudo before the commands you need root for
<hintswen> so root is my account?
<Ohzie> Type sudo su
<Psykus> like:
<Ohzie> Then type your user's password
<nickrud> heh, it worked :)
<DBO> s|k, .9.3.1
<Psykus> sudo apt-get install package
<Ohzie> And then run passwd root to give it a password.
<s|k> DBO: thanks
<DBO> hintswen, you dont need root, it is locked by default and should stay that way.  Use sudo instead =)  security is good
<hintswen> oh, so if i type 'sudo su' and set a password that will create a account with username root and password i set?
<DBO> hintswen, root already exists, it is just locked
<hintswen> okay
<Psykus> hintswen, use sudo before the commands you need root for
<SimplyFlower> one more question before i go... when i installed ubuntu, grub wouldn't work... so i had to use lilo, but am no longer able to boot to windowsXP only Ubuntu.  what do i need to do so i can dual boot.  It took me 2 days just to get the computer to boot to ubuntu.
<Psykus> like, sudo apt-get install package
<hintswen> okay thanks... and 2 more questions
<hintswen> can i 'remote desktop' my ubuntu from my windows box? or something similar
<hintswen> i need GUI
<jdu> how do I display a certain number of characters of a variable e.g. first 3?
<DBO> SimplyFlower, can you be more descriptive about how "grub wouldnt work"
<Psykus> hintswen, yes, ubuntu has something called VNC built in
<DBO> hintswen, VNC will do the trick
<Psykus> :P
<hintswen> ok how do i set up VNC on it lol
<DBO> :P
<hintswen> and what's a windows VNC program that IS un-inatlallable
<Psykus> here's a good program to use for it on the windows side: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/vnc.html
<Psykus> ^
<DBO> hintswen, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<hintswen> cause i had Real VNC on my old comp and people said it's not good cause u casn't fully remove it
<Psykus> oh
<DBO> hintswen, then use tight VNC or ultraVNC if you dont like realVNC
<hintswen> it's not that i don't like it, just others don't like it lol. i thought it was great
<nickrud> hintswen, you're probably not going to get anyone to go out on a limb for any windows tool here
<hintswen> ok last question: is there some way i can store files on my ubuntu, transfering them to it from my other computer
<DBO> hintswen, you mean like Samba file shares?
<hintswen> no idea what that is
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  tried installing grub to floppy, partition, and to the mbr, in all cases when i tried to reboot grub gave an error message and wouldn't boot my computer at all.  I couldn't even get into windowsXP.  Had to restore the mbr with fdisk and tried clean installing several times.  same problems.  finally installed with lilo, but now can't boot to windowsXP only Ubuntu.
<nickrud> hintswen, or writing to a cd?
<DBO> hintswen, Samba is a way to share files over the network between linux and windows
<hintswen> i mean moving files from this computer to my ubuntu
<hintswen> like FTP or something
<DBO> SimplyFlower, do you know what error message it gave?
<hintswen> or can i get it to appear on 'my network places' so i can easily drag and drop files?
<bliss1_> DBO: your looking god!
<hedrek> Q:  I am getting "mount:  /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/hda1 busy".. it's not mounted, it worked in the 2.6.15ubuntu kernel and now doesn't work with my self compiled 2.6.16 using the same .config
<DBO> hintswen, yes, you do that with samba
<hintswen> ok where do i get it?
<DBO> hintswen, "sudo apt-get install samba"
<DBO> bliss1_, I look god every day, or so I like to think =P
<SimplyFlower> DBO: one i remember is grub error 15, otherwise my computer just told me to insert a floppy disk
<DBO> hedrek, just for kicks and giggles, try changing its mount point
<hintswen> done, now can i FTp it or how do i move files onto it?
<DBO> hintswen, open nautilus window and navigate so you can see the folder you want to share
<DBO> right click on it, and select Share Folder
<s|k> I'm compiling rhythymbox 9.4 from source :<
<s|k> I compiled 3.9 from source when I was on breezy
<bliss1_> DBO; your to modest
<s|k> and it broke on dapper
<hedrek> DBO: same thing, changed dirs, made a new mount point, "mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1" and got the message again
<DBO> hintswen, it will give an option for share with, select SMB, then for name select a name, and check "Allow browsing folder"
<DBO> hintswen, then select Genereal Windows Share Settings, and change your workgroup to match your XP machines workgroup, press ok on both windows, and go have fun =)
<DBO> hedrek, command "mount" -> pastebin
<nickrud> SimplyFlower, if you'd put your working lilo config up, I might be able to remember what to add for a standard windows boot
<bliss1_> nickrud; man your not in bed!
<SimplyFlower> DBO: where do i find it?
<DBO> SimplyFlower, I dont know... I dont do lilo, sorry =(
<nickrud> bliss1_, no, I still have an appliance in my mouth, which is driving my crazy
<DBO> nickrud, blender?
<nickrud> DBO, broken jaw :)
<SimplyFlower> DBO: give me a minute i will try to find it... brb
<DBO> nickrud, that will teach you to get in bar fights, well, at least we know the other guy was really messed up =)
<nickrud> but the blender is a truly marvelous invention
<hedrek> DBO: ok, sent
<FearMoth> should I have to modprobe lirc_serial or put it in /etc/modules for lirc to work, or does it do that when I build and install it? mode2 and irrecord only seem to work if I modprobe first
<DBO> hedrek, ok, link?
<harisund> Does anybody here use the GNU Screen program while SSHing?
<DBO> (my crystal ball is broke, sorry)
<nickrud> DBO, im 50 years old, haven't been in a fight since I was 14, and it happened at my front door, and it was my stupidity. I'm still looking for the computation :)
<bliss1_> nickrud: bliss_ gets the sledge hammer out
<hedrek> DBO: i guess that would be 12915?  paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12915
<s|k> DBO: where are programs usually stored?
<s|k> do you know?
<Tidus> s|k: usually /usr/bin
<s|k> Tidus: thanks
<DBO> s|k, stuff you compile yourself should go into /opt
<Tidus> harisund: yes, i use screen on SSH
<harisund> Tidus: Ah awesome. Have you ever got disconnected because, perhaps, of a bad internet?
<Tidus> harisund: yes... more than once.
<Tidus> lol
<harisund> Tidus: Now when I reconnect, how do I get back to that screen? screen -r tells me that the screen is already attached.
<Tidus> harisund: screen -x
<_jim_> hey guys , yesterday i mounted 2 partitions - today i turned on the pc and they are gone ....... any help ?
<DBO> _jim_, did you add them to /etc/fstab?
<_jim_> no
<nickrud> _jim_, you need to add the mount definitions to /etc/fstab to make them permanent
<_jim_> i cant edit them by my account
<harisund> Tidus: Really? That's great .. wow .. I knew #ubuntu would be the answer to all my questions :) thanks a ton ..
<Tidus> harisund: np
<DBO> !tell _jim_ about fstab
<_jim_> do you know how to logon as root by the logon screen ?
<DBO> _jim_, you have to use "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" to edit it
<holy_cow> jim you can't
<Tidus> harisund: that's general linux information, not ubuntu specific... works on gentoo, debian, ubuntu, mandrake(iva), slack, FC .... any others i might have forgotten...
<holy_cow> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_jim_> thnx guys
<s|k> yay rhythmbox works
<s|k> :D
<s|k> .9.4 even
<nickrud> bliss1_, I'm almost wishing I'd missed the sledgehammer comment, I already one that part of it :)
<holy_cow> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<harisund> Tidus: oh .. Ok .. thanks for that info .. is there any general #linux channel :) ?
<zzz_> join
<holy_cow> anyone here have 915gm chipset and run xgl?
<Tidus> harisund: ##linux is a general linux channel
<_jim_> how i run diskmounter ? i have a code
<dbug> anyone know where i disable the modules not used in the boot?
<s|k> rhythmbox .9.4 comes with podcast support heh
<harisund> Tidus Is the double '#' a typo, or is it specifically 2 '#' ?
<kurimaw> guys... i've installed limewire... i was able to successfully installed but it doesn't show in any menu.. where can i find the file and how can i execute it?
<Tidus> harisund: specifically 2 "#"
<nickrud> dbug, any modules you don't want loaded should be mentioned in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<harisund> kurimaw: How did you install limewire? Using the repositories?
<kurimaw> i think from the limewire website
<s|k> harisund: two # means it's a support channel
<s|k> er
<s|k> an about channel
<harisund> kurimaw: if all had gone right, you can execute it by typing Alt+F2 (which is like the Windows RUN command) and type there 'limewire'
<DBO> hedrek, oops, forgot to tell you what I wanted you to do.  type "umount /dev/hda1" and tell me the output
<harisund> s|k Oh I see..
<Tidus> s|k: their 'technical' name is 'unofficial channel' but it works either way
<klos_> im looking for a tool to encrypt my hdd for ubuntu
<nickrud> kurimaw, you'd need to create your own launcher for it applications->system tools->menu editor I thin
<kurimaw> it sayd could not run the specified command
<dbug> nickrud, and where i see the actual list modules load in boot ?
<DBO> hedrek, correction "sudo umount /dev/hda1"
<Tidus> dbug: /sbin/lsmod
<kurimaw> ok thanks.
<nickrud> dbug, lsmod ?
<FearMoth> has anyone had much luck getting xgl working with an ATI Radeon 9550?
<hedrek> DBO: umount: /dev/hda1: not mounted
<_jim_> im trying to run diskmounter by using ./diskmounter in the dir but it says permission denied
<nickrud> _jim_, usually that means you want to run the program with sudo
<dbug> tks
<_jim_> im already by root
<_jim_> isnt the same ?
<hedrek> DBO: i think I will not pursue this much further for time constraints, I appreciate your help
<nickrud> _jim_, yes, but having root get permission denied is not common
<DBO> hedrek, "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<_jim_> hmmm
<zoxmel> I tried upgrading to dapper, and now after I log in to gnome it just stays at a brown screen :/ ... any suggestions?
<DBO> hedrek, then "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" and add the line "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000     0       3"
<DBO> hedrek, then "sudo mount -a"
<hedrek> DBO:  Ok, I will try that, sec
<_jim_> i tried with sudo and it asked for the pass and after that nothing happened
<_jim_> the script run ?
<holy_cow> *hmm* how do you turn on direct rendering in ubuntu?
<DBO> !tell zoxmel about dapper
<holy_cow> !dri
<ubotu> holy_cow: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sifl_> i'm having issues w/ apache where i can load my .php files through a browser, but the .html files give me directory permissions errors....any suggestions?
<bliss1_> nickrud: can you open the window in your office can smell the stuf on your jaw from here
<nickrud> bliss1_, I brushed my teeth as much as the pain would allow :) and on that, and 36 hours till metal is gone, good night
<_jim_> guys a little help please or gimme any link...
<_jim_> the script cannot be run
<DBO> _jim_, what are you trying to do again?
<_jim_> i type sudo ./diskmounter  , type pass and nothing happens
<asdf25> anyone know what package i should install to get manpages for unix api functions, ie. sockets?
<DBO> ok
<DBO> _jim_, what are you trying to mount, and where do you want to mount it?
<bliss1_> where do i get the package from this sentence not in apt-get To get the source including the patches I looked for the kernel-tree-2.6.8 meta package and installed it
<hedrek> DBO: that didn't work , got same 'already mounted' error... went back to generic kernel and it is working again, i must have fouled something up! anyway it is off to be, thanks
<_jim_> i want to mount my 2 fat32 partitions
<ompaul> _jim_, if your trying to work with disks try System Administration Disks - its fairly easy to use
<_jim_> it cannot be accessed
<_jim_> like many things
<_jim_> i dont know why
<_jim_> i run it and simply nothing happens
<ompaul> _jim_, stop a second
<DBO> _jim_, step by step instructions -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gean> _jim : hm try sudo bash from a terminal..., then u r root in a terminal, maybe there is some message (error) when trying to mount : alternatively : use the GUI , nautilus , it mounts by click... (usually detects all devices) , just as an idea... (u had better)
<ompaul> _jim_, in the terminal type >> sudo id << what is the first word returned for uid?
<_jim_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<_jim_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<_jim_> sry
<_jim_> that one by using >> sudo id <<
<Jasey> help!
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> I guess anyone is a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<DBO> what is your problme?
<Jasey> im trying to install a package which cant find its dependency. yet it is installed already :(
<Jasey> confusion on set
<MM2> I'm trying to set up ltsp-server with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto and in step 2 "Build the thin client runtime..." I get error failed getting release file http://us.archive... what to do?
<DBO> Jasey, can you be more specific about the packages?
<ompaul> _jim_, leave out the arrow heads the part in the middle is the command
<Jasey> well
<Jasey> umm
<Jasey> give me a mo
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Jasey> sorry
<DBO> its ok, you're new
<Jasey> im not new ive been here before lol
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  i'm back... found the lilo.config looking at it appears to have windows listed as other operating system.
<DBO> SimplyFlower, yes that is correct, can you post your lilo config to pastebin?
<gean> by the way : ANY1 any idea, how can i ENLARGE (as secure as possible) my own 30GB lptop partition (ubuntu-linux from it now) to the whole (40GB) laptop hd.. (there will be no wind* and wine on this hd)
<_jim_> dbo
<Jasey> erm, so im trying to install libgcc1_4.1.0-1+b1_i386, which says it cant find its dependency libc6. but that already seems to be installed.
<DBO> gean, liveboot then use gparted
<DBO> _jim_,
<_jim_> i type that wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter@
<_jim_> i download it
<_jim_> (without the @)
<_jim_> then type that : sudo bash diskmounter
<_jim_> and nothing happens
<_jim_> the file its in Home i see
<DBO> _jim_, what is the filename?
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  how would i do that... i assume i would have to first save it to a floppy to transfer it to this computer... then how would i post it to pastebin?
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gean> DBO : so : i use the ubuntu-live CD, and inside of it the gparted dialog sttarting ? There is also some gparted in the ubuntu-Applications-SystemTools , would it also work ?!
<ompaul> _jim_, I asked you to leave out the <<>> and run the part in the middle >> sudo id <<
<DBO> gean, no, you need to use the liveboot to work on your root partition
<_jim_> sorry ompaul what do you mean
<_jim_> i run >> sudo id << without >><< and nothing happens
<MM2> I'm trying to set up ltsp-server with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto and in step 2 "Build the thin client runtime..." I get error failed getting release file http://us.archive... what to do?
<montbazin> hello, please can someone tell me how to reduce the size of the icons on the desktop, thanx
<ompaul> _jim_, are you saying you have run        sudo id              and get no reply?
<_jim_> yes
<teletubbie> hi
<teletubbie> !scilab
<ubotu> teletubbie: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<teletubbie> why can I only find the old scilab version in apt?
<_jim_> i see it now by connecting in root first
<_jim_> :)
<DBO> teletubbie, because that is the version in the repos
<_jim_> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<teletubbie> I remember I got scilab 4 before using apt
<teletubbie> any one on dapper?
<nicholaspaul> montbazin: try System/Admin/Themes - installing new themes would def. work.
<teletubbie> can you do a search scilab?
<nicholaspaul> teletubbie: Dapper right here.
<teletubbie> nicholaspaul, apt-cache search scilab
<DBO> !info scilab dapper
<ubotu> scilab: (Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath)), section multiverse/math, is optional. Version: 3.0-12 (dapper), Packaged size: 2395 kB, Installed size: 28956 kB
<SimplyFlower> DBO: am not quite understanding?  i have to install a package called pastebin in order to use it?
<ompaul> _jim_, your able to be root so what you need to do is >> sudo ./diskmounter  <<  same rules apply
<montbazin> thanx, nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> np
<DBO> SimplyFlower, no, you just go to the website that is listed and paste it up there
<DBO> SimplyFlower, you know what, just join #dbo and paste it there...
<_jim_> root@10:/home/jimoupas# sudo bash diskmounter
<_jim_> yay
<nicholaspaul> teletubbie: which file are you looking for?
<_jim_> thx man
<_jim_> now its like a wizard /
<teletubbie> I already got it. it looks like the old version is in dapper also
<SimplyFlower> DBO: i don't know how to paste to a chat
<nicholaspaul> teletubbie: oh ok.
<_jim_> i think i did it
<nicholaspaul> Does anyone know if you can schedule startup ???
<DBO> SimplyFlower, ok, just go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste it into the text box, and click send.   Then all you need to do is send me the resulting link
<gean> DBO : please give me a hint (or link) about *liveboot* (to work on my hda), just googled liveboot+gparted an got no useful stuff...
<noodleman> hey, im having problems with an Edubuntu install. Anyone want to help?
<Nermal> nicholaspaul: ?
<DBO> gean, did you download the discs yourself or did you get the pressed discs?
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  ok will try... give me a few minutes ok?  brb
<noodleman> I keep getting a repeated "killed" message when I install
<montbazin> nicholaspaul: I didn't find anything to chancge the icon size in "System/Prefs/Temes"
<_jim_> any clue why i cant access my Ntfs primary partition ? im getting this : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1".
<nicholaspaul> Nermal: in some OS's (like OS 9) you can schedule the machine to startup/shutdown at  certain times of the day.
<axisme> jim
<Nermal> _jim_: I'm guessing you do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda1".
<DBO> SimplyFlower, okie dokie
<axisme> use sudo
<DBO> gean, http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<Nermal> add umask=022 to the mount options in /etc/fstab ?
<montbazin> I remeber there was somethin to change the size if icons but I don't remember where
<nicholaspaul> montbazin: sorry.
<teletubbie> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<montbazin> nicholaspaul, never mind
<_jim_> how i can change the permissions so i can see the ntfs ?
<_jim_> by sudo which one command ?
<gean> DBO, it was a ubuntu-install-CD (downloaded from some short working knoppix), then all packages were installed fron the net... yes, i should also have the live-CD version for ubuntu... so ubuntu-live-CD can enlarge ``me'' ?!
<axisme> sudo nautilus
<DBO> gean, yes, it can resize your primary partition
<axisme> thats the lazy way of accessing it :-)
<_jim_> yay i got it now :)
<_jim_> thansk
<axisme> i prefer it like that
<osfameron> Is flash plugin 8.0 packaged for Hoary ?
<_jim_> isnt there a way to access it directly ?
<DBO> montbazin, just right click on the icon and select stretch icon
<gean> DBO, ok ! thanks a lot, i'll try it after the session today ! (*Appreciate the hints*)
<_jim_> without terminal ?
<DBO> _jim_, you have to set the uid=1000 option while mounting so you own it persay
<osfameron> oh, ffs, Flash 8 isn't available for Linux ?
<ivoks> uh, lots of people :)
<DBO> ivoks, yep, 700 is about were it peaks
<mDot> osfameron nope
<_jim_> o so i edit the fstab ?
<DBO> where*
<DBO> _jim_, I dont know how you mounted it, but if you used the fstab, yes, you have to edit that
<teletubbie> !performance
<ubotu> teletubbie: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[nige] > is there a linux networking channel by any chance?
<teletubbie> ##linux
<osfameron> mDot: that's annoying.  (I'm supposed to be developing a flash video player thingummy, which currently seems to require Flash 8...  this is going to be fun
<mDot> osfameron agreed
<teletubbie> I have a very strange problem here :\
<teletubbie> I can download files at 500kb/s from a website but can't transfer files at 500 kb/s from a lan server :\
<DBO> teletubbie, have you verified that the lan server is not the issue?
<teletubbie> another lan client could transfer at 500kb/s :\
<teletubbie> the server is connected through cable to the wireless router
<tonyyarusso> Could someone please hilight me quick?
<DBO> sure tonyyarusso
<teletubbie> and my pc is connected via wireless at 48mbps
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Thanks.  (Worked.)
<tonyyarusso> Now to find out if Dapper lets me hibernate...
<MM2> I'm trying to set up ltsp-server with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto and in step 2 "Build the thin client runtime..." I get error failed getting release file http://us.archive... what to do?
<DBO> tonyyarusso, maken sure your swap has been embiggened enough for the swap to hold everything (so what if I watch too much simpsons)
<tonyyarusso> DBO: How big are we talking?
<DBO> tonyyarusso, must at LEAST be larger than your physical RAM
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Okay.
<ic56> teletubbie: and the other LAN client is similarly connected to the router via wireless?
<teletubbie> yep
<_jim_> is there any program to download from repositaries ?
<DBO> teletubbie, what kind of signal strength are you getting?
<teletubbie> at 11mbps :\
<DBO> _jim_, like apt-get?
<teletubbie> and mine is on 48 or 52mbps
<_jim_> something different
<_jim_> apt-get works only from terminal... right ?
<teletubbie> uality=73/100 using iwconfig
<DBO> _jim_, like synaptics?
<_jim_> synaptics doesnt run by System/Admin
<DBO> _jim_, o rly?  well then, what happens when you click it?
<_jim_> it asks for a pass
<_jim_> i type my root pass right ?
<DBO> _jim_, no, you type YOUR password
<_jim_> ok
<_jim_> its the same pass anyway...
<DBO> O_o
<mikemiezter> loz
<_jim_> press ok and the window dissapears
<DBO> such security
<_jim_> yeah :)
<_jim_> many things doesnt work and i dont know why
<_jim_> SYSTEM/admin/disks
<_jim_> too
<DBO> _jim_, in terminal "ps -ef | grep synaptic | wc -l"
<cedric_> bonjour
<carbonx_> 
<_jim_> im getting a 1
<DBO> _jim_, ok, what I thought...
<cedric_> quelqu'un connait la commande pour demarrer Ubuntu directement en mode graphique je sais pas ce que j'ai encore triffouiller
<DBO> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DBO> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<teletubbie> I think it is the firewall on the server
<_jim_> gazzak , do you play gr ? you have the same nick as oe of my friends
<thesaltydog> is ubuntu-desktop package needed also for laptops?
<DBO> teletubbie, is the server wireless too?
<_jim_> DBO , so ? whats wrong ?
<teletubbie> nope, it is wired
<kevinz> hi there. my ooo does not show up as the splash window never end. it once worked but i don't know what bring problems to it now
<DBO> _jim_, no idea, we will need to troubleshoot more, but right now I do know something is SNAFU
<_jim_> i dont know what snafu is :p
<_jim_> but i understand you r busy :)
<DBO> _jim_, (nice version) Situation Normal: All Fouled Up
<_jim_> ok :)
<teletubbie> you can upgrade from dapper test to dapper stable after its release. right?
<_jim_> brb
<DBO> thesaltydog, no its not needed, but it is useful for upgrades
<thesaltydog> kevinz, there is a sort o tutorial here: http://www.newsforge.com/software/03/04/22/1931223.shtml?tid=51
<DBO> teletubbie, yes
<dean> anybody know how to enable the gnome foot icon in apps?
<thesaltydog> DBO, tnx
<dean> I want to change the ubuntu icon in applications to the gnome foot
<visik7> how the boot splash of *ubuntu works ?
<dean> ?
<teletubbie> dl-ing at 599kb/s from a website outside my lan
<DBO> dean, replace /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png with whatever you want
<imbrandon> nice
<teletubbie> if I'm connected at 48mbps. I should be able to dl at a few mb/s
<DBO> teletubbie, unless the signal isnt strong enough
<dean> wasn't there a command for the gnome icon?
<animato> hello, any ubuntu app to view computer stats such as cpu and system temp?
<Quan-Time> hey. me and a friend have a fair bit of experience with linux.. but currently we both use winxp.. we are sick to death of the problems we get.. i have a nvidia triple monitor display. TV / LCD off a 7800gtx and a CRT on a 6200 (also PCIe). he has a ATI and dual monitor.. how much grief are we gonna encounter by installing and trying to get multi monitors working ?
<DBO> dean, not that I know of
<imbrandon> viviersf, lookup the usplash package
<viviersf> ??
<imbrandon> thats the boot splash stuff
<imbrandon> for the kernel
<DBO> Quan-Time, you wont have much, he will have more
<dean> sudo mv /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png.bak
<dean> killall gnome-panel
<viviersf> imbrandon, why you telling me ?
<ajayc> HELP ME GET UBUNTU TO WORK ON MY LAPPY
<imbrandon> [03:57]  <visik7> how the boot splash of *ubuntu works ?
<DBO> dean, that will just get rid of the icon
<viviersf> imbrandon, you got tab key issues ;p
<dean> hmm
<DBO> ajayc, no yelly please, what is your problem?
<imbrandon> oops lol
<imbrandon> sorry
<Quan-Time> DBO, excellent.. thats what i like to hear. i used mdk10.1 for about 6 months with ati.. and hated every min of it (about a year ago).. and since now i have nvidia again.. thought id do the big switch...
<imbrandon> ;)
<DBO> dean, if you use the cp command to copy over an icon of the foot logo, it will replace it
<dean> I screwed something up and now the foot icon was copied over with the ubuntu icon...
<dean> heh
<DBO> Quan-Time, Im not sure about that third output, probably going to have a bit of trouble with that triple monitor deal, but I didnt think the 7800GTX could do dual AND tv at the same time (I have one myself)...
<SimplyFlower> DBO: i'm back... the link is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12917
<DBO> dean, oh wells, foot icon is better =P
<dean> I'm stuck with the ubuntu icon :(
<DBO> SimplyFlower, ok, now your turn to wait while I learn lilo
<ajayc> install cd wont detect my cdrom
<Quan-Time> DBO, its a nvidia thing.. you have 3 outputs.. 2 DVI (or dvi and dsub) and TV.. you can only use 2 at the same time
<SimplyFlower> DBO: ok, i'll be here
<etmnt> meh
<visik7> !wiki usplash
<DBO> Quan-Time, that is what I thought
<Quan-Time> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a122/nonichan/DSCF0408.jpg <-- my triple monitor setup (19" sony CRT, 19" samsung LCD, old tv.. good for crap quality divx, looks quite reasonable on that)
<Quan-Time> oh.. and beer bottles :)
<ajayc> it says the install cd says it cant find my cdrom
<DBO> dean, you can get a new foot icon off the interweb if you want
<Quan-Time> i have seen triple monitor setup before.. on fedora
<ajayc> so any ideas?
<ajayc> please guys help
<DBO> Quan-Time, Im not saying it cant be done, but I dont think it can be done with one card all being run at the same time.  At any rate I wouldnt know where to start with the tv, but the two monitors will essentially work out of the box with the nvidia drivers
<DBO> ajayc, do you have a second CD drive you could try?
<Quan-Time> ajayc, your cd you burnt, wont detect in the drive ? saying please insert ? ive had that before, couldnt fix.. so i leeched the DVD version and it fixed it
<Ohzie> Hey
<Ohzie> I'm running into this problem
<ajayc> hey guys the cd is perfect
<Ohzie> See, I've installed gstreamer
<ajayc> but the isntaller says cant find cdrom
<Ohzie> And the gstreamer firefox plugin
<guillem101> Quan-Time, wow, an IBM keyboard
<Ohzie> But when I try to play media in firefox, it tries to use Kaffeine
<DBO> SimplyFlower, Im sorry, it looks fine to me...  if it was Grub i could be more help.  Does anyone in here know lilo well enough to help SimplyFlower?
<Quan-Time> DBO, xconfig86 can do it... tv-out shouldnt be an issue. ive done it before.. just have to specify res / hz..
<Quan-Time> guillem101, HARHRAHR.. hella yes.. nothing but the best.. ibm model M pal ;)
<Quan-Time> its also in "dvorak" layer
<Quan-Time> better for typing
<DBO> Quan-Time, cool, do a writeup of what you do step for step, I may end up using it =)
* etmnt is installing photoshop
<m_0_r_0_n> Hi, which program is best to decrypt the content of text files encrypted by pgp?
<teletubbie> yep. it was pf that caused the problem
<ecen> hello, im trying to install kubuntu from the Synaptic Package Manager and Im getting the following: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: gwenview but it is not going to be installed ... any ideas?
<teletubbie> now I can transfer at 10mbytes/s
<teletubbie> :)
<guillem101> Quan-Time, sorry for my point-less comment. I love those old IBM keyboards.
<Quan-Time> DBO, HARHRAH.. fair enough.. i just dont know about 2 video cards is all.. thats basically my issue.. but since they are both nvidia core. i cant see too much of an issue. if i pull it off, ill explain how i do it later :)
<Quan-Time> but this weekend we are having an installfest.. also installing watercooling for a mate.. as he never done it before..
<ajayc> well i saw that bug on the site too
<Quan-Time> guillem101, not pointless.. good eyes i say ;)
<_harm_> how do i get a performance grapgh on my desktop?
<Quan-Time> if your eyes were REALLY good guillem101, you would have noticed my PC is actually sitting on 2 bricks
<Ohzie> Hmm
<ecen> anyone?
<DBO>  !tell _harm about gdesklets
<guillem101> Quan-Time, lol.
<imbrandon> ecen, make sure all your sources.list are enabled
<guillem101> Quan-Time, and the clocks? thermomether, igrometer, ...?
<Quan-Time> http://users.on.net/auska/grinder/ <-- see the size of the rad.. and the 3x120mm fans are external
<DBO> Quan-Time, people still own dreamcasts? =P
<imbrandon> like universe and you run sudo apt-get update afterwords
<Quan-Time> HRAHRAH. dreamcast is on TV2 (pc is TV1).. and controller is in the draw.. i LOVE my dreamcast... DOA2 and soulcalibur..
<Quan-Time> guillem101, thermometer, hygrometer, clock
<DBO> SimplyFlower, do you get an error with lilo when you try to boot windows?
<Quan-Time> DBO, dreamcast also has the VGA output attachment.. so i can tak it to LANs and things with mates, and play on LCDs.. works sweet
<DBO> Quan-Time, me, and guillem101, I hate to say it, but we have wondered offtopic, we need to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Quan-Time> oh sorry.. my bad everyone
<DBO> =) its cool
<ajayc> well can anyone help?
<ajayc> cdrom not getting detected any workarounds?
<guillem101> ajayc, have you tried live-cd?
<DBO> ajayc, do you ever get to a point where you can enter a command?
<Quan-Time> ajayc, as i said, is it the CD or the rom ? coz i had to burn a DVD version to make it work
<ajayc> that also doesnt work
<ecen> imbrandon: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<ajayc> its the rom
<teletubbie> mhh still downloading files to upgrade
<ajayc> its the cdrom!!!
<DBO> ajayc, you basically have two options, get a different image or a different drive (afaik) =(
<ajayc> image?
<ajayc> well 4.10 works
<ajayc> but releases after that dont
<DBO> do you have the pressed versions or ISO's you downloaded?
<ajayc> and havent tried 6
<ajayc> pressed
<DBO> hmmm
<guillem101> ajayc, you burn the ISO images at the lower speed possible, don't you?
<DBO> he didnt burn it
<ajayc> I got pressed cd's guillem101
<guillem101> ajayc, sorry.
<DBO> ajayc, could you perhaps try a different CD drive?  (I know, big pain...  Im really sorry I cant think of a better solution)
<ajayc> well please guys get ubuntu working i desperatley want it
<guillem101> ajayc, can you check the media at the boot menu?
<ajayc> didnt do that
<Quan-Time> time to leech ubuntu... whats latest.. breezy badger ?
<Quan-Time> 5.10 ?
<seraphim> 6.06 beta
<Quan-Time> ohh... any good ?
<imbrandon> dapper
<ecen> thank you
<Quan-Time> and like, is there a DVD version with everything in one ? or it still the 1cd thing ?
<imbrandon> 1cd
<Quan-Time> kk. cheers. it do the whole debian thing of update from any version ?
<imbrandon> and yes dapper is good ;)
<Quan-Time> coz i have 5.10 cds here
<imbrandon> yes Quan-Time
<Quan-Time> oh wootah.. good old debian
<imbrandon> just after install change your sources.list
<siruz> hey,my dvd+r says it fits 4,7Gb but K3B only lets me burn 4,4Gb on it, is it supposed to be like this?
<imbrandon> from "breezy" to "dapper" if you wanna upgrade
<mDot> yeah, don't bother downloading a dapper iso
<Quan-Time> imbrandon, cheers for that
* Quan-Time goes off to do things that need doing
<ajayc> no solution to my prob?
<imbrandon> ajayc, ??
<ajayc> well my cdrom i snot being detected by installer
<guillem101> ajayc, try to check the media from boot menu.
<guillem101> ajayc, also, you may install 4.10 since it works and upgrade to 5.10
<imbrandon> yea check the media from the boot menu, or try a diffrent cdrom
<ajayc> well i directly press enter and it says no cdrom found
<ajayc> or i disable acpi and stuff still it doesnt detect my cdrom
<guillem101> ajayc, Once i found a pressed CD that was wrong....
<guillem101> ajayc, perhaps I scratched it without realizing.
<ecen> ok, uncommenting the sources did it. but now it says it will remove "mysql control center" (a gui to manage mysql databases) why that?
<imbrandon> well the easy way would be to upgrade from 4.10 like guillem101 said but you could also check a diffrent cdrom and/or cddrive
<ajayc> hey hey i tried it with 5 different ubuntu cd's
<imbrandon> ecen, it might be outdated and will install a new version
<guillem101> ajayc, and live CDs do not work?
<DBO> econ, see if a newer version is in the install list, otherwise it conflicts with something new being installed
<ecen> ok,is there a way to avoid this removal?
<skpl_> has anyoen here gotten yahoo messenger to work?
<imbrandon> ajayc, ok then your left with a new cddrive or upgrading from 4.10 from apt-get ;)
<ajayc> no they dont same prob
<DBO> skpl_, gaim works dandy for that =)
<imbrandon> skpl_, gaim works as yahoo im , not tried the official client
<DBO> jinx
<skpl_> yeah but it does not have webcam support
<imbrandon> hehe
<guillem101> ajayc, you're screwed. I would recommend you to follow the 4.10 path or drop the drive to the rubbish...
<SimplyFlower> DBO: sorry... was doing something else... no lilo doesn't give me any errors... it just boots ubuntu.  i don't get a screen that gives be any option of choosing the operating system to boot.
<ajayc> drive is inbuilt
<ecen> DBO: no new version is in the list, is there a way to avoid this removal?
<guillem101> ajayc, is it a laptop?
<DBO> econ, yeah, dont install what you are trying to install =P
<imbrandon> ajayc,ok simple install 4.10 and update to 5.10 using apt-get from the internet
<ajayc> yes it is a laptop
<teletubbie> still upgrading :\
<DBO> econ, the dependancies are there to prevent conflicting versions from being installed, something is conflicting and apt is telling you that needs to be removed
<ecen> hehehe, im just want to install kubuntu... i dont get what mysqlcc has to do with kubuntu
<guillem101> ajayc, try adding "acpi=off" et other options at the grub command line
<imbrandon> ecen, not unless you dont update BUT you can easly add it again when it done
<DBO> SimplyFlower, hmmm, okies, I see what you mean now, lemme see what I can dig up
<ajayc> imbrandon, did that guillem101
<ecen> oh, ok. if i can reinstall it later, then everyhting is ok
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  thank you
<DBO> ecen, it must have its own mysql manager
<ecen> thank you
<imbrandon> ecen, yes you can readd it when its done
<imbrandon> ajayc,ok simple install 4.10 and update to 5.10 using apt-get from the internet
<ajayc> i will use the cd to upgrade
<imbrandon> umm then you might have the same problem
<DBO> SimplyFlower, in your lilo.conf there is a line that reads "delay=20" change that 20 to 200
<imbrandon> its probbly bad media
<ajayc> no i will upgraade thorugh synaptic
<ecen> last q. does kubuntu and ubuntu live together with no conflicts?
<hintswen> DBO, how do i open that nautilus thing?
<SimplyFlower> DBO: ok, brb
<mindframe> wenasss
<imbrandon> ummm aja ok do what you want me and guillem101 are just trying to help
<DBO> hintswen, just open your home directory and go from there
<ecen> i mean, will kubuntu overwite any ubuntu configuration?
<hintswen> ?
<mindframe> vaya, veo que esto no est en espal verdad???
<DBO> hintswen, the file browser is called nautilus...
<ajayc> well i know imbrandon thnkx for that :)
<hintswen> okay
<ajayc> btw can anyone mail me ubuntu dapper cdrom?
<DBO> ecen, they work together fine
<imbrandon> ecen, depends on the config you mean , yes some configs it will over write
<Quan-Time> install question: i have 2x 400gb in raid0 on a DFI lanparty ultra-d. currently its NTFS.. i can resize it no problems.. will ubuntu have drivers or am i gonna have to somehow wrestle with lions and tigers to get ubuntu dual booting ?
<ajayc> cos i cant download my broad band has 400mb download limit
<ajayc> cos i cant download my broad band has 400mb download limit
<mindframe> hay algun canal en espaol por aki????
<Quan-Time> ajayc, crazy, you in australia ?
<imbrandon> ajayc, conical will send them to you, check out ubuntu.com
<ajayc> no in INDIA
<osfameron> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DBO> Quan-Time, it should work fine, but ubuntu has something of a bad habit of "seeing through" hardware RAID...
<ajayc> well dapper cd's?
<Quan-Time> india *shudder*
<mindframe> thanks ubotu !
<Quan-Time> DBO, explain this "seeing thru" thing.. meaning, it wont work with raid ?
<hintswen> is there some place i should make the folder i'm using to store files?
<ecen> imbrandon: you mean files that i have configured at hand like /etc/bash.bashrc? hosts file? etc?
<ajayc> Quan-Time, why?
<imbrandon> ajayc, not dapper yet, they will in june
<imbrandon> ecen, no they wont get over wtiten
<hintswen> or just anywhere?
<DBO> Quan-Time, in some rare cases, despite hardware RAID being set up, ubuntu will still detect both hard drives individually
<ajayc> so thats what can anyonw mail me the written disc?
<ajayc> please
<Quan-Time> ajayc, in australia we have "PIPE" networks.. basically, anything already in austraila, is free content.. so i could have given you some links to download most anytihng, without going towards your download quota
<Quan-Time> but i dont know any india things like that sorry
<ajayc> please guys
<ajayc> a request
<ecen> um, will kubuntu try to rewrite mbr?
<imbrandon> ajayc, i can mail them to you but it would take a few days to get there, pm me you FULL address as i have never shiped anything to india before
<hintswen> qualus what do you mean it won't go towards my download quota? works with optus? and link please? lol
<DBO> ecen, no
<imbrandon> ecen, no
<Quan-Time> ecen, if you want it to.. dual boot ?
<hintswen> Quan-Time*
<Fab> hi
<ajayc> imbrandon, where do u live?
<ecen> ok, thats all, you have been very helpfull, thanks
<DBO> hi Fab
<Fab> hey DBO :)
<imbrandon> ajayc, usa ( kansas city missouri )
<Quan-Time> hintswen, harhar. so what you wanna leech ?
<Quan-Time> and what state you in ?
<hintswen> <--will download anything that won't go to his quota
<hintswen> victoria
<Fab> DBO: I finally deleted the whole Harddisk
<Fab> DBO: I think you've got right, what you said last time
<DBO> Fab, sorry, I have a bad memory for peoples problems, I remember the name but not the issue
<DBO> oh THAT problem
<Fab> DBO: np, I know how that is ;)
<Quan-Time> victoria.. gotcha.. we have "peeringSA" here in adelaide. its a network of ppl (about 3000).. so only one person leeches ep / somethin.. and puts it on emule / our private torrent tracker
<DBO> yeah I know I was right... but I didnt want to get pushy because ompaul is much smarter than me...
<ajayc> imbrandon, got it?
<Fab> DBO: the paritiontable was messed up
<Quan-Time> hintswen, http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/108296.html
<imbrandon> yup ajayc give it a few days , i'll mail it out later tonight
<Quan-Time> read on that.. should help you
<ompaul> DBO, that is not my opinion :-)
<ajayc> thankx imbrandon
<DBO> Quan-Time, you need to take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic ... sorry
<Fab> hi ompaul :D
<DBO> ompaul, I was afraid I was going to set off your highlight =P
<Quan-Time> DBO, 10-4
<Fab> I think you both got a right
<ompaul> DBO, flashing lights and sirens :)
<Fab> but just one question :)
<momo3> Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox3.htm
<ajayc> imbrandon, please see pm
<Fab> I'm making some new partitions, one fr linux and 1 Windows
<hintswen> DBO, is there some specific place that i should make my shared folder?
<DBO> hintswen, in your home directory
<sopido> hi i tried to install opera9b on dapper (etch pkg) but i get a missing xlibs/xlib6g error. when i dpkg --force-all it installs and works fine but now i always get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: opera..." how can i force apt to accept this installation?
<pax> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, totally, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Fab> so the question is: which parition should be primary, which logic?
<Fab> the windows or the linux
<DBO> primary partition doesnt matter with linux or GRUB
<DBO> wait no...
<DBO> im thinking bootable
<imbrandon> windows should be primary linux dont care
<DBO> it still really shouldnt matter
<Fab> imbrandon: I though so too
<DBO> windows XP dont care either
<Fab> imbrandon: I though so too
<IceTox> brb.. need to restart gdm [amsg] 
<Fab> imbrandon: because windows is too stupid ^
<Fab> :)
<klos> anyone can help
<imbrandon> lol
<Fab> DBO: Ok
<klos> i killed my xserver while
<ompaul> Fab, all can be primary, you can have 4 primary, you should have three paritions, and you should make first parition windows , second linux third linux swap
<klos> setting up twinview
<klos> using the ubuntu tutorial for nvidia graphics
<imbrandon> and you dident backup you xorg.conf ;)
<klos> i did
<toresbe> I'm on Dapper beta
<klos> and i moved it again
<klos> but it still wont start
<toresbe> was middle paste disabled in dapper!?
<DBO> klos, can you please paste your xorg.conf to pastebin
<klos> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-nvidia-legacy
* pax never use primary for any linux partition
<ompaul> Fab, install windows first, it will all be good from then on
<klos> could this package be the problem
<Fab> ompaul: ompaul: ok, the swap also primary?
<klos> ?
<imbrandon> klos,try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<klos> maybe i shoudl use the ione wiht SMP support
<jamesthered> where can I grab an mpeg plugin for totem?
<sopido> pax: question: why should i install this xlibs package just for opera if the installation works fine without it (just the conflicts appear)?
<sopido> isn't there a way to let apt accept this installation without it?
<sopido> just curious..
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  i'm back... made the change... rebooted the computer to see what would happen.  still no option screen it just takes longer for lilo to boot unbuntu.
<pax> sopido: if you don't care about broken packages, do what you have to do,
<klos> should i choose the nvidia or the nv driver ??
<imbrandon> sopido, becouse it might be missing some obscure feature that you are not noticing
<kbrooks> sopido: its just a package. install it
<imbrandon> klos, i use nvidia
<DBO> SimplyFlower, ah ha, so I now understand the problem... but as for a solution, I have but one stupid workaround to try =P
<DBO> SimplyFlower, when you get to that blank screen where you are waiting, press the down arrow twice then hit enter
<sopido> sure i will install but actually i really want to know if there is a way to accept this broken dependency .. just out of interest.. is there some wiki/faq about this?
<Fab> ompaul: should I make the paritions with fdisk or with the windows setup it's self?
<imbrandon> grub > lilo hehehe
<DBO> Fab, use the windows setup itself
<Fab> DBO: oke
<jamesthered> or does anyone have a URL to a guide to getting totem to play movies (especially mpegs)?
<Fab> DBO: I just don't want that mess I had before
<pax> lilo is a thing of the past, altho stitch is still around
<DBO> !tell jamesthered abour restricted
<Fab> DBO: that's why I'm so unsure ^^
<DBO> !tell jamesthered abour restrictedformats
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  ok...  there isn't a blank screen though... but where it says lilo at the bottom i will try it... brb
<DBO> hmmm, doesnt work
<DBO> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<DBO> there you go jamesthered
<imbrandon> dbo you mistyped "about"
<jamesthered> DBO, thanks.
<imbrandon> thats why
<DBO> imbrandon, wow Im dumb
<klos> imbrandon, my xorg.conf i the origianl one but there seems to be a drive conflict
<Fab> okay, well
<klos> should i use the smp package
<Fab> thank you guys for your help
<DBO> anytime Fab
<Fab> have a pleasant day :)
<Fab> cu
<klos> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-nvidia-legacy or this one linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-k7-smp-nvidia-legacy
<imbrandon> brb gotta reboot, not sure klos thats why i said reconfigure it
<klos> :(
<klos> k thx
<imbrandon> smp is for multi pro kernels
<klos> hm
<klos> nah idont have this
<klos> damn
<imbrandon> do the one that matches your kernel install
<imbrandon> brb
<klos> yea
<imbrandon> nvidia-legacy? why not nvidia-glx ?
<DBO> klos, linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-nvidia-legacy will get you what you want
<klos> there is no nvidia-glx
<imbrandon> umm sure there is , i'm running it as we speak
<klos> i have the right one
<klos> yea
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  i'm back.  tried hitting the down arrow key 2x then hitting enter... nothing happened.  still boots directly to ubuntu.
<klos> the tutorial says that it needs both
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Nermal>  question: if I have previously been sent CDs from ubuntu, does anyone know if I'll be automatically sent the next release when it's out?
<klos> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<klos> i ve got all
<DBO> SimplyFlower, okies... well then it should be giving you a display but its not.  Though it IS still doing the delay
<DBO> Im confused now
<Quan-Time> klos, close, now get triple monitor working for me
<klos> close now ?
<mikemiezter> how come make command doesnt work when installing .tar.gz file
<klos> ah
<etmnt> anybody know how to config lm-sensors... I forgot the cmd and can't find nothing online
<klos> i dont get at least 2 monitors
<etmnt> anybody know how to config lm-sensors... I forgot the cmd and can't find nothing online
<klos> i#ll try the other kernel again :-/
<Quan-Time> klos, http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=close
<DBO> Nermal, no you will not
<Quan-Time> close meaning "almost, but not quite what i need"
<newstnih> DBO it's not showing in network places
<Quan-Time> i need 3 monitor guide, not 2 monitor guide
<DBO> SimplyFlower, if you type when it says lilo at the bottom, does it do anything?
<newstnih> i tried adding it and it won't show the folder for the computer
<DBO> newstnih, you mean for samba?
<newstnih> yeah
<newstnih> <--hntswen
<DBO> newstnih, on the windows machine, open explorer and type \\ipofsambamachine\sharename
<Quan-Time> uh huh
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  i'll try.  i doubt it... what it shows is:  LILO 22.6.1 __  , brb
<skpl_> can someone tell me what this error means? http://pastebin.com/682614
<sopido> ok thanks for your help.. got to go...
<newbie_unix> can someone help me with make command?
<klos> hm i dont get this now the xserver runs again
<DBO> skpl_, you have a bad .deb
<DBO> I thinks
<klos> without any changes. i only killed the restricetd module package
<klos> 2.6.12-10-k7
<klos> but the kernel fits
<klos> :(
<newstnih> it's asking for username and password, i tried the ubuntu's user and pass and it didn't work
<DBO> newstnih, yep, you havent set up Samba users yet, we havent done that
<csgirl> msg/ ubotu
<newstnih> okay so how do i do that?
<paines> hi
<DBO> newstnih, now back on the ubuntu machine type in terminal "smbpasswd" and give it a password for your user (NOT THE SAME PASSWORD PLEASE)
<DBO> then use your username and the password you just entered to connect to the samba share
<paines> I am playing around with usplash and wondering howto change text size and text color. any idea ?
<newbie_unix> can anyone help me how to use make command?
<newstnih> DBO, it gave a error: account dissabled
<ompaul> paines, perhaps this is the right directory to look in :-)  /usr/share/doc/usplash/ (I honestly have not looked myself)
<DBO> newstnih, when did it give that error?
<rune_kg> YO. Hey guys. Big problems. I m lost in MTAs', MUA's,...... What I Want is 5 pop3 accounts in emacs or mutt via ssh. I m ready to read and learn but I am overwhelmed by the number of options. What is the simplest solution? Thx a lot!
<klos> hm ok i foudn the failure why the xserver didnt start but anyone her who could help why twinview doenst work
<DBO> newstnih, you didnt sudo it did you, dont use sudo =P
<klos> i'll paste my x11org.conf into pastebin
<newstnih> after i retyped new password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> newbie_unix: If you have teh 'build-essential' package installed, you've cd'ed to the right directory, and you've run ./configure, just run make.
<ompaul> newbie_unix, before you do >>sudo apt-get install build-essential<< run the command between the arrows
<newstnih> i didn't use sudo
<newstnih> old password i was supposed to leave blank right?
<DBO> yes
<newstnih> k well i didn't use sudo and left old password blank
<paines> ompaul: read both readme's in there. but didn't found the information
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  i'm back.  tried typing but nothing happened.  didn't have any effect at all.
<ompaul> paines, hmm more digging needed
<newbie_unix> where can i get the build essential package?
<klos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12918
<DBO> SimplyFlower, ok, now I really am out of ideas, I dont know lilo at all, perhaps if you ask ompaul
<klos> please someone take a look
<PuMpErNiCkLe> newbie_unix: From the repository.  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DBO> newstnih, are you logged in as root?
<newstnih> yes
<newbie_unix> thanx for the help...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> newbie_unix: np :)
<DBO> newstnih, it wont work if you are using root...
<paines> ompaul: well, i will try to understand the sources. thanks mate
<newstnih> well i'm loged in using the first accout created lol
<SimplyFlower> DBO:  okay, thank you.
<newstnih> oh... so i need to make a new account?
<DBO> newstnih, yes, hold on, let me make you a command to do it all in one pass
<SimplyFlower> ompaul: would it be possible for you to help me with getting lilo to work correctly?
<newstnih> naw it k, i know how to make new user
<DBO> newstnih, "sudo useradd remsamba -s /bin/false" then "sudo passwd remsamba" then "sudo smbpasswd remsamba"
<sysios> hi
<dimo> hi everybody i want some help about configuring my wireless card to connect to a WPA-protected  Wireless Network. I was following one of the howTO's on ubuntu Forums but it didn't work.....Any Help?
<DBO> newstnih, yes, but we want to give a fake shell
<sysios>  have question
<DBO> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<sysios> i'm going to boot the ubuntu livecd from harddisk
<sysios> what i must do?
<skpl_> can smoeone tell me what vmware, and what it is used for?
<DBO> erm, install ubuntu normally if you want to boot from hard disk...
<sysios> DBO, but i not have a space
<sysios> and i going to boot
<imbrandon> vmware is like a virtual computer
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sysios: You can run the images in qemu, or burn them to disk and run them from cd.  Either works, I recommend the cd.
<sysios> this is possible?
<Nermal> skpl_: it's a virtual machine which can be primarily used to run windows under linux
<Nermal> or the other way round
<DBO> sysfault, you can boot from CD if you dont have space on your hard drive.  but if you dont have space on your hard drive, I dont see how you are goign to install the live boot on the hard drive...
<Nermal> basically a virtual x86 computer with it's own bios and everything
<klos> anyone with an idea whats wrong with my xorg.conf
<klos> ?
<DBO> klos, did you paste it in pastebin?
<klos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12918
<klos> yea
<DBO> ok, lemme go take a gander
<klos> thx
<newstnih> DBO: Failed to find entry for user remsamba.
<zzz_> SKPL,you can run different OSs under linux.Such as ,linux,windows,bsd,sun os,etc
<jamesthered> when you're installing something, how do you compile from source?
<sysios> slax have a funciotn to boot from harddisk
<sysios> ubuntu no?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> klos: You should comment out the "GLcore" module - it doesn't work with the nvidia module, last I checked.
<klos> DBO, i do run with this configuration right now but the second monitor is dark
<klos> ok
<DBO> klos, no idea, sorry...
<sysios> its possible ? to boot livecd from hardisk?
<sysios> who have any ideas?
<DBO> newstnih, when does it give that error?
<newstnih> after sudo smbpasswd remsamba
<_jim_> if you want to boot live cd from hdd , why u dont install from install cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jamesthered: Install the 'build-essential', open a terminal, cd to the directory that has the source, and run './configure' 'make' and 'sudo make install'.  That's the most common way.
<DBO> newstnih, cat /etc/passwd | tail -1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *build-essential package
<newstnih> ?
<RobyX> How do I find my LAN ip using linux? I need to forward some ports right now.
<jamesthered> PuMpErNiCkLe, I've got build-essential, and thanks
<sysios> hey why ubuntu dont have gcc??
<newstnih> remsamba:x:1003:100::/home/remsamba:/bin/false
<klos> no change
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jamesthered: np :)
<klos> re
<klos> DBO, you foudn any other failure ?
<osfameron> is there a way to embed .3gp documents to be played in a Linux browser?
<ompaul> paines, thanks to my ISP https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Nermal> sysios: apt-get install gvv
<Nermal> erm
<Nermal> gcc
<[Leo] > hi all
<Nermal> and install build-essential
<osfameron> as in, Quicktime (nope), Flash 8 (nope).  Anything else play .3gp that can live in a browser ?
<SimplyFlower> ompaul, any ideas how i can get lilo to show the option screen so i can boot from either ubuntu or windowsXP?
<Nermal> osfameron: yeah.. mplayerplug-in
<ompaul> SimplyFlower,  lilo must run  /sbin/lilo after you create the lilo.conf the way you want
<Nermal> you might need w32codecs installed as weell
<osfameron> Nermal: eeeek!  I think mplayer crashes everything... or was that totem?
<newstnih> ?
<osfameron> Nermal: thanks, I'll check it out
<Nermal> dunno.. totem can if you use totem-xine
<ompaul> SimplyFlower, it is so long since I used it I can't remember much about it
<Nermal> the totem mozilla / firefox plugin is shite
<Nermal> I usually manually remove it
<ompaul> Nermal, we say rubbish
<SimplyFlower> ompaul, i ran lilo after changing the lilo.conf.  but i still don't get the option screen when i reboot.
<Nermal> I say shite. deal.
<ompaul> no deal
<Nermal> oh don't get all pissy.. I'm helping people out here
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nermal: ompaul is a channel op...
<Nermal> and ?
<ompaul> Im not getting anything - we don't do language that is all, thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nermal: Well, that was my point in its entirety, really.
<DBO> newstnih, im looking, hold up...
<newstnih> okay
<Nermal> ompaul: /ignore nermal*!*@* ALL should fix the problem
<Nermal> bloody code of conduct waving people are the bane of this channel
<alleyoopster> Good afternoon or morning depending on where you are. Can anyone help me get an HP Officejet scanner working in Dapper? Or even in Breezy? It is a printer / scanner combo, the printer works fine. Any takers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Nermal!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hattori> is there a way to resize monitor on kde? can't see some portion on the lower side of the monitor. how to move/resize monitor screen?
<DBO> newstnih, doh, dumb me, I forgot to give you the -a "sudo smbpasswd -a remsamba"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> harsh
<Seveas> PuMpErNiCkLe, call it a cooling down period
<newstnih> okay added
<sysios> ok bye
<Seveas> there's no room for heated egos or foul language in here
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas: ofc :)
<Seveas> ofc?
<DBO> newstnih, now use "sudo smbpasswd remsamba" to change the password (if it didnt prompt you to do it already)
<newstnih> changed already
<Beanbag> learn how to ban people properly dear.. hostmask / etc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Seveas: of course
<Beanbag> you want /ban *!*@lucy.nermal.net
<Beanbag> to ban me
<Beanbag> did you win ops in a lottery or what ?
<DBO> newstnih, ok, you should be able to log in with remsamba as the user and the password you just made
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b beanbag!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> ban *!*@lucy.nermal.net
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lucy.nermal.net]  by Seveas
<N3rmal> now you need to account for additional hosts
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eor.nuqe.net]  by Seveas
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *sigh*
<Seveas> see, that's why we ban
<PuMpErNiCkLe> some people...
* N3rmal was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (asshole)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb beanbag!*@* Nermal!*@*]  by Seveas
<newstnih> brb
<Hattori> is there a way to resize monitor on kde? can't see some portion on the lower side of the monitor. how to move/resize monitor screen?
<osfameron> beanbag?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.nermal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.nuqe.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> good call
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@eor.nuqe.net *!*@lucy.nermal.net]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, well its been smart before
<Seveas> nermal now has a permanent ban - I'll add him to the autoremove list
<ompaul> I was trying to find this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> ahh well
<Seveas> iirc this is the 3rd time he's been annoying
<ompaul> at least
<Hattori> any idea?!
<DBO> autoremove list?
<klos> DBO, right now it uses this setting (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024,NULL"
<klos> :-/
<ompaul> DBO, if bad and bad again the front door remains closed
<imbrandon> ubotu ircguide is Ubuntu IRC Guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> okay, imbrandon
<Seveas> DBO, /cs autorem #ubuntu list
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<DBO> ompaul, oooooooh, you mean the "retirement" home
<imbrandon> !ircguide
<ubotu> ircguide is, like, Ubuntu IRC Guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Seveas> !no forget ircguie is <reply> see guidelines
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> urgh
<Seveas> !no ircguide is <reply> see guidelines
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget no forget ircguie
<ubotu> i didn't have anything called 'no forget ircguie', Seveas
<osfameron> ENONERMAL :-)
<osfameron> anyone else got any pointers for how to embed a video to be played with mplayer plugin in firefox?
<osfameron> I'm not finding immediate googlehelp
<imbrandon> osfameron, should be the same as media player on windows guide
<Seveas> osfameron, <object something> look on w3schools.com
<knuxxles>  anyone knows how to remove manually installed nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<osfameron> ah, ok, I have a generic object syntax, but not the clsid and other thingies specific to mplayer
<IceTox> How do I config my mouse to function with the scroll wheel?
<nookie> knuxxles: you have guides there
<knuxxles> where?
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<imbrandon> IceTox,you have to do the zaxis thing in xorg.conf lemme look one sec
<imbrandon> IceTox, add ( Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5" ) to your configured mouse in xorg.conf
<imbrandon> without the ()
<nookie> knuxxles: here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=607
<imbrandon> then restartx
<IceTox> I'll check it out imbrandon
<RobyX> My torrent download speed is insane under Linux @_@
<RobyX> Wish I didint use Windows so much
<imbrandon> IceTox, should look something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12920
<soundray> I have a bluetooth problem. hidd terminates with an error: "Can't open input device: No such file or directory".
<imbrandon> RobyX, thats an easy problem to fix, just delete the windows partition and force your self to use linux ;)
<nookie> is anyone else feeling that when they use wireless with network-manager that it goes much much slower
<RobyX> lol
<DBO> RobyX, or install windows patented BSOD Magic
<DBO> and realize you hate it
<jamesthered> when terminal's sudo apt-get command returns a Reading package lists... Done
<jamesthered> Building dependency tree... Done
<jamesthered> E: Couldn't find package message, what do you do to fix the situation?
<er4z0r> re
<DBO> jamesthered, /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<jamesthered> DBO: can you give that to me again in newbie dummy-talk?
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> sure
<IceTox> imbrandon, do I have to HUP the gdm then to make it work?
<DBO> jamesthered, "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" highlight EVERYTHING, press ctrl+c, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, paste it in the text window, click send, and give me the new link
<imbrandon> IceTox, probbly
<IceTox> thanks a lot imbrandon :-) Very good helping with that ubuntu pasting too :-) Thanks a lot! =)
<DBO> jamesthered, is newbie dummy-talk your patent or can I steal that? =P
<imbrandon> np IceTox
<jamesthered> DBO it's actually an adapted quote from the TV show Firefly
<newstnih> DBO, you know how u said to use \\ipofsambamachine\sharename to get my files, is there some way i can include the username/password in that so i don't have to type it in?
<jamesthered> DBO so steal away
<DBO> newstnih, no
<newstnih> :( ok
<DBO> newstnih, you can have windows remember the password an username however
<alleyoopster> you can use automatix to install the mplayer firefox plugin
<DBO> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<newstnih> add, i added it to my network places and it didn't ask me for password
<alleyoopster> wget http://beerorkid.com/automatix/automatix_5.8-1_i386.deb
<alleyoopster> sudo dpkg -i automatix_5.8-1_i386.deb
<newstnih> odd*
<DBO> do not recommend automatix please!
<imbrandon> no automatic
<imbrandon> no automatix
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<imbrandon> umm just as easy to "apt-get install mozilla-mplayer"
<pax> don't recommand any other script either
<IceTox> imbrandon, you don't happend to know how to add new screen resolutions too do you? I want to have a bigger resolution then 1280x1024 :S And is there a way to find out how big the graphical card accepts the resolution to be? :-)
<jamesthered> apt-get is not working for me for some reason
<jamesthered> doesn't find the packages
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> jamesthered, have you put in universe and multiverse?
<IceTox> I'll have a look ompaul :-)
<jamesthered> ompaul, nope
<imbrandon> IceTox, i dont know how to do it other than "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but i know thats not the best way
<jamesthered> ompaul, what are they?
<imbrandon> but it does work
<IceTox> sure thing imbrandon.. Tried that :-)
<ompaul> jamesthered, the reason you can't see lots of software :-)
<alleyoopster> have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jamesthered> ompaul, thanks, i'll go have a look
<ompaul> jamesthered, check out the message from the bot
<imbrandon> ummm who is alleyoopster talking to?
<DBO> no idea...
<alleyoopster> sorry, to jamesthered
<IceTox> imbrandon, do you know where I can find out which video driver I've got then?
<soundray> Please have a look at my issue. I have a program (hidd) that looks for some device files (/dev/uinput, /dev/input/uinput), doesn't find them and bails out. What can I do?
<jamesthered> alleyoopster, no problem
<IceTox> lspci?
<imbrandon> what does restricted formats have to do with apt-get not working ;)
<klos> DBO, you found any failure ?????
<alleyoopster> it gives you info on setting up repos
<DBO> klos, nope, no idea what your problem is, im not an xserver person.  90% of what I do is on boxes that dont even run X
<imbrandon> IceTox, lspci will give you the card, not the driver, the driver should be listed in the xorg.conf
<klos> ok
<klos> thx
<klos> i postetd in the forum
<imbrandon> the one you have loaded atleaste
<DBO> im out
<DBO> later guys
<imbrandon> l8tr
<imbrandon> IceTox, you'll have something like ( Driver          "i810" ) under the device that is your vid card in xorg.conf
<RobyX> Why does my mouse cursor randomly freeze? my keyboard still works and i've restarted a few times
<RobyX> I have to replug it for it to work again
<osfameron> ooo, I used to get that
<imbrandon> bad mouse? lol dunno
<osfameron> nope, ubuntu bug
<osfameron> with usb ouse
<imbrandon> ahh
<osfameron> I tried 3 separate mice
<RobyX> Oh
<osfameron> I think using a ps/2 mouse is a workaround (I use touchpad on laptop, which is also badly configured...)
* imbrandon digs out his ps/2 mouse"
<osfameron> sometimes I hate using linux
<RobyX> Well I better get that at the store tomorrow.
<IceTox> I thin I've got it now imbrandon.. I'm gonna run a restart at gdm and see :-)
<imbrandon> good luck ;)
<soundray> I need a gentle introduction to udev. Can you help?
<imbrandon> brb , smoke break
<imbrandon> soundray, and if you were asking me  i have no clue about udev ;)
<ompaul> soundray, the simplest thing there is to read the guy who said he was killing off devfs on the kernel mailing list in 2003 :-) - it does it all dynamically
<ompaul> soundray, I have stuff on atm if you can wait a while I'll come back to it
<soundray> Sure -- I'll hang around.
<soundray> Thanks ompaul
<markitoxs_> hello, does anyone know, how to desactivate alt+click to move windows? I've looked in keybindings menu and can't find it..
<soundray> markitoxs_: system-prefs-windows
<markitoxs_> ouch soundray thx, could never figure it was there
<markitoxs_> thx
<markitoxs_> cheers
<leeyee> Hi guys
<leeyee> I'd like to compile a custom vanilla kernel
<soundray> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<Yumi_mato> Hi, i can't install ubuntu dapper beta on a ibook g3 500 mhz.
<leeyee> But i don't know how to find the old .config file of my currently using kernel
<soundray> leeyee: look in /boot/
<IceTox> imbrandon, didn't get that resolution any higher, but the scroll works just fine now :-) thanks a lot
<Yumi_mato> When i boot from CD the screen gets blank even booting with live video=ofxx, don't remember well the command line
<imbrandon> IceTox,np ;)
<leeyee> You mean this:
<imbrandon> sorry couldent help more
<leeyee> config-2.6.12-10-686 ?
<soundray> leeyee: exactly
<leeyee> what's this? I recall when i was using fedora, I can get .config file from /usr/src
<leeyee> and then i can do make oldconfig
<leeyee> How can i do this on ubuntu?
<soundray> leeyee: there are different ways you can go about this. Best if you look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<soundray> for starters
<leeyee> well, thank you
<leeyee> I have found it
<leeyee> I'm reading, brb
<leeyee> thanks again!
<osfameron> hmmm, CrossoverOffice sounds like it might be worth the $40
<imbrandon> osfameron, it is, i use it every day
<imbrandon> i'm one of the "advocates" for it and can send you a tryal if you like
<osfameron> imbrandon: I'm thinking of basically IE, Flash player, and possibly Excel
<cpl-tnt900> Can any one help me setup a wireless network with D-Link DWL650+ ,Linksys WRT54G Router ?
<osfameron> imbrandon: ooo, yes, that sounds helpful, I'll /query you, thanks
<imbrandon> osfameron, yup would work perfect
<imbrandon> one sec osfameron lemme find the loki installer
<imbrandon> osfameron, run that from a USER account ( i.e. NOT sudo )
<leeyee> well, what's the make-kgkg meaning?
<leeyee> I can't find this command in my system
<cirqueduphreak> sorry i have a bad connection kept dc-ing
<IceTox> Where do I enable the support for wester union keyboards? I can't write the three latest charecters that we have included in the norwegian language. I used to.
<lockhead> IceTox, doubt it's your keyboard, think it's your char encoding
<soundray> leeyee: you are either spelling it wrong (make-kpkg) or you need a package called kernel-package
<Apostle^> their might be bugs on some of you mugs but their aint no bugs on me
<FearMoth> when I add a new ext3 drive to my /etc/fstab, what do I put for the options, dump and pass columns if I'm going to be using it as my new /home drive?
<Apostle^> /dev/sda3       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<leeyee> I just copyed the config file from /boot to the current folder
<leeyee> I'm compiling vanilla kernel downloaded from the kernel.org
<FearMoth> Apostle^ what's the 2 mean in pass column?
<Apostle^> not sure lol
<leeyee> If there are many differences between the ubuntu source and it?
<Apostle^> leeyee: why are you configging your own kernel
<cpl-tnt900> How can i define a wireless network adapter in laptop under ubunto ?
<leeyee> just for fun
<leeyee> hehe....
<leeyee> I want to get a more custom kernel for my laptop
<FearMoth> thanks
<leeyee> if it won't work, i can also use the current one
<cpl-tnt900> leeyee do u know how can i define a wireless network under ubunto ?
<leeyee> hmmm...I'm not sure
<leeyee> i have no wireless card on my laptop
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: what do you mean by "define"?
<leeyee> although it's running Pentium M chip
<IceTox> lockhead where do I change my character set then? :-)
<cpl-tnt900> i mean , from the moment i connect the pcmcia card...
<vx> how do i change my screen resolution, it seems to have vchanged itself to 600x? on its own
<cpl-tnt900> i already have a DHCP server...
<cpl-tnt900> just need to get the network running and im new to ubunto so ... i ask...
<axisme> cpl-tnt900, has ubuntu detected it?
<cpl-tnt900> i think so ... i can see a network icon on the taskbar .. .but it has an alert sign on it
<axisme> you using dapper drake or breezy?
<cpl-tnt900> axisme  u refer me ?
<axisme> yes
<aaron> what is the url for multiverse for breezy?
<cpl-tnt900> i use none ... i told ya i just connected the card..
<aaron> i'm trying to get java-package
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: go to System-Administration-Networking and see if there's a net device that corresponds to the card.
<_mod> can some one help me on mpeg video playback?
<cpl-tnt900> yes there is
<ivoks> _mod: what's the problem?
<RobyX> aaron read this http://www.totse.com/bbs/Forum11/HTML/017401.html
<cpl-tnt900> i can see Wireless Connection wlan0 is active
<_mod> i cant play any mpeg s or mp3 files...
<IceTox> aaron If you need java, you could always try blackdown. YOu can get that using the add application feauture on the menu.
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: so, can you ping your router?
<ivoks> _mod: what ubuntu version? 5.10?
<_mod> i installed every mpeg package with adept that i could find
<_mod> yes... youre right
<axisme> mod, install vlc
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : instructions will be usefull ... since im new to the evirement.
<aaron> RobyX: ahh found it
<aaron> had to click add to show more repos'
<lockhead> IceTox, dunno, when you find out let me know
<_mod> but vlc is only a workaround isnt it... wanna install that needed codec
<IceTox> *sighs*
<lockhead> utf8 sucks if you ask me
<cpl-tnt900> ?
<ivoks> _mod: install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<aaron> IceTox: i need the latest version for dev'ing
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: the device being active *probably* means that your wireless card is already working.
<vx> how do i change my screen resolution in ubuntu?
<imbrandon> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IceTox> Does anyone else know how to change the character setting so I can use the 3 extra norwegian characters?
<Tidus> !locale
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tidus
<Tidus> gah...
<Tidus> IceTox: check your locale settings, and check your keyboard map
<lockhead> IceTox, dosnt work at all?
<cpl-tnt900> <soundray : yeah i know but i cant surf or do anything wireless...
<vx> thanks
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: you could confirm this by opening a terminal (Alt-F2, enter 'gnome-terminal') and running 'ping 192.168.1.1' (replacing the actual IP address of your router)
<JDahl> I am trying to setup a samba server under Dapper/Gnome. Browsing etc. works fine, but I can't find a place to configure anything wrt. passwords (which I want)...
<cpl-tnt900> soundray and when i try ping in the terminal to 192.168.1.1 ( this is my router ) i get from 192.168.1.110 icmp_seq=x Destination host unreachable
<ivoks> JDahl: there is no gui app for that yet
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: hmm, but apparently your machine has been assigned the .110 address via DHCP (unless you've set it yourself)
<JDahl> ivoks, I need to use smbadduser first, and then manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : i asigned it manually !
<ivoks> JDahl: smbpasswd -a and yes, manually edit file
<cpl-tnt900> should i move dhcp ?
<rony> Are there any community repo's for dappa ?
<s-toned> An usbstick plugged in is automounted at /media/usbstick, and /media/sda1. How can I change this? ("rgrep -i usbstick /etc" didn't find anything)
<JDahl> ivoks, ok... thanks!
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: only if you have a DHCP server running on the router.
<cpl-tnt900> i have ...
<IceTox> lockhead everything works just fine, but I can't use the three last characters in the norwegian alphabeth, even though, they're here at my keyboard :-) I'll check it out Tidus
<ivoks> _mod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : any other suggestion ?
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: where did you configure the IP address for wlan0 - in the dialog or in the file directly?
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : i defined in the Network Setting
<lockhead> 
<lockhead> ops
<lockhead> *fell asleep on my keys*
<IceTox> :-)
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: in that case, I suggest you configure DHCP and see what happens.
<soundray> lockhead: are we boring you? ;)
<IceTox> Well it used to work, but I was high on weed while installing last time, so I can't remember what I did to make it work :P
<cpl-tnt900> i did now i get a No entrance Sign on the network icon taskbar... doesnt seemed to helo
<codecaine_> anybody got a good tutorial site for linux api?
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: did you give it the ESSID that your router uses?
<IceTox> might just have found it lockhead.. There was a language selector on the administrations menu.. There was option to enebale norwegian settings for writing.. I'll restart GDM and check it out :-)
<lockhead> soundray, no, lack of sleep. havent slept more than 5h the last 3 nights, added together
<soundray> lockhead: new baby?
<rony> Are there any community repo's for dappa ?
<cpl-tnt900> ESSID  ?
<cpl-tnt900> dunno ?
<JDahl> codecaine, there are a few good unix programming books, if that's what you had in mind (Steven's "Advanced Unix Programming" to mention one - you could look for that one + related books at amazon)
<leeyee> soundray: hi, how can i know which hardware are running on my lappy?
<murrayc> How can I report a launchpad/malone bug?
<ivoks> rony: what is dappa?
<lockhead> soundray, no, new project in c
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: every wireless network has an identifier (ESSID). With a Linksys router, it is "linksys" by default. You have to tell ubuntu your ESSID in the networking dialog.
<rony> dapper sorry
<rony> Are there any community repo's for dapper
<soundray> leeyee: are you asking so you can configure your kernel correctly?
<leeyee> actually, just to configure it properly
<cpl-tnt900> <soundray : yes i defined it ...
<soundray> leeyee: can I ask why you want to compile a kernel anyway?
<leeyee> I'd like to unselect as many as unneeded drivers
<leeyee> To be honest, just for fun
<leeyee> the current kernel works fine
<leeyee> but i just installed it with apt-get
<leeyee> I want a custom one, although it might not work fine.
<leeyee> But i think i can get it working properly some day
<soundray> leeyee: a lsmod with your current kernel should show you the names of the modules you need.
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : apprantrly there was a problem in the pcmcia ... now the power light is on in the device...
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: so you're making headway?
<cpl-tnt900> i pressed activate on the wireless network and now it doing: Activating interface wlan0
<cpl-tnt900> i think so ...
<cpl-tnt900> now the interface is active ...
<cpl-tnt900> chk pings ?
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: try the ping now
<kingspawn> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<cpl-tnt900> still unreachable
<kingspawn> leeyee^^^
<soundray> kingspawn: we're past that stage already.
<kingspawn> soundray: oh, sorry
<kingspawn> just barging in as usual
<soundray> kingspawn: so rude, ts ts ;)
<kingspawn> =)
<leeyee> Hi kingspawn, what are you meaning for?
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: is your router on and within wireless range?
<kingspawn> leeyee: I dont know, whats the problem?
<lrojas> what is suposed to be the standard and better way to do sound? oss or alsa ?
<leeyee> I'm trying to compile my own kernel
<leeyee> hehe....
<soundray> lrojas: alsa is the only way these days. OSS is supported via a compatibility module.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lrojas: alsa
<lrojas> thanks guys
<minuuul> hello
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : yes , im talking to from the wireless on an other system with winxp
<ivoks> leeyee: and, how's it going?
<leeyee> not bad
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: are you using wep or wpa?
<ivoks> leeyee: using ubuntu kernel source or vanilla source?
<leeyee> I'm still doing menuconfig
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : none ...
<leeyee> vanilla
<leeyee> 2.6.16.11
<ivoks> hm... ok
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : using open wireless... for now...
<ivoks> leeyee: any special need for that version?
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : every time i get the device activated i get an exclamation mark in the taskbar
<leeyee> nope
<leeyee> I know few of the kernel actually, I just want a try
<minuuul> hello, are anyone from indonesia??
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: you could run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' to see any error messages that come up during the process.
<leeyee> ivoks: have you ever tried this?
<ivoks> leeyee: compiling my own kernel? :)
<ivoks> leeyee: i was compiling it since '97... but stoped a year ago... there is no real use of that these days...
<soundray> ivoks: I'm with you on that one
<leeyee> hehe...I have just been using linux since mid-July 2005
<ivoks> distributions provide really good kernels now
<kingspawn> its still nice experience, imho, if you like tinkering with your comp
* minuuul h
<buithuhien> sorri
<leeyee> indeed, but if i alway use that, i will never know the real thing of linux
<buithuhien> can i ask a question
<buithuhien> default of root is : passwd ???????????????????????????
<soundray> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<buithuhien> oh
<buithuhien> it mean that you can't login by root
<ivoks> buithuhien: right
<soundray> buithuhien: read the web link.
<ivoks> kingspawn: it's allways good to know system better
<Trouble_Maker> howdi guys
<LinuxJones> Trouble_Maker: welcome
<Trouble_Maker> i just installed ubuntu dapper drake.. i think it is called
<buithuhien> so how to access the ntfs partition
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Trouble_Maker> im having troubles gettting sound to play
<soundray> Trouble_Maker: go to #ubuntu+1 to ask dapper questions pls
<Trouble_Maker> thanks :)
<Trouble_Maker> will do
<buithuhien> #ubuntu+1
<LinuxJones> Trouble_Maker: usually you have to right click the sound icon in the taskbar, open Mixer Settings and unmute Master and Pcm
<soundray> buithuhien: /join #ubuntu+1
<buithuhien> oh thanks
<buithuhien> bye
<morgan> how may I access my ntfs partiton?
<leeyee> Hi, do i need IPv6 selected here?
<buithuhien> thanks for help me
<leeyee> I'm not very sure
<RobyX> How do you change the size of icons lol
<ivoks> morgan: cd into it?
<soundray> RobyX: via Nautilus Edit-Preferences
<soundray> leeyee: I doubt that IPv6 would be of benefit to you. If it was, you'd know.
<imbrandon> !wine
<LinuxJones> IRC server is gone wonky ?
<jarle> What do you guys use for displaying output from /var/log/messages on the dektop?
<soundray> jarle, gnome-terminal and tail
<kingspawn> jarle: on the desktop as in gui?
<kingspawn> jarle: im with soundray on that one
<LinuxJones> jarle, usually the tail command or less
<jarle> I have been using Eterm earlier (with tail), I'm now looking at Konsole, but I want a small scrollbar, not the big one that Konsole has..
<Beawolfe> Need help trying to straighten out a F**K UP in Firefox if possible
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: what's that ?
<jarle> ...and I also want the terminal to startup running "tail -f /var/log/messages" when I start KDE...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<soundray> jarle, sounds like you should ask in #kubuntu as well.
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones...tried to install new theme and now all buttons are gone and no themes are present to change into....and commands are all jumbled together on the screen...HELP!
<zool2005> i would like some advice about backing up partitions in Linux - partimage or dd?
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones... was fine until I restarted Firefox
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* C-O-L-T-AWAY is now away - Reason : s
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: do alt + t followed by t    that will open the themes dialog hopefully you can remove it from there
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones... window is blank
<soundray> zool2005: partimage is fairly smart and saves you headaches. dd has the advantage of being in practically every distribution (including rescue floppies).
<Seantater> jarle: Go to #kubuntu, I'll help you there
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones As in no themes there
<zool2005> cheers soundray
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: argh, is this a fresh install ?
<soundray> zool2005: also consider sbackup
<zool2005> I know that Norton Ghost is usually recommended but it doesn't work with ReiserFS apparently
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: meaning do you have many bookmarks etc...
<plbgnr> hello, can somebody help with wifi card (pci)? ...I have in /etc/network/interfaces line ' /sbin/iwconfig ra0 essid my_working_AP' ...but it does connect to another AP after booting ...then I must run sudo /sbin/iwconfig ra0 essid my_working_AP to get working internet connection ... can anybody help?
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones They also show up all crammed into a smaller space
<soundray> plbgnr: that sounds wrong. You shouldn't place an iwconfig call in interfaces.
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: when things like this happen to me I usually backup what I can (bookmarks or whatever) then purge remove the app and do a fresh install.
<plbgnr> soundray: it was explained this way in doc for module for wireless card
<fatalbert> Hi, I'm having trouble getting my network adapter working (i've tried both an realtek 8139 based card and an intel ethernet pro 100 card (using 8139too and e100 respectivly)). Both cards seem to be detected fine, however no traffic seems to be able to pass through them, including dhcp etc.
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones Install the whole OS?...just installed Ubuntu 2 days ago
<kbrooks> I have a CD with all my pictures on it
<plbgnr> soundray: http://www.methods.co.nz/doc/ralink-2400.html
<kbrooks> and I'd like to get them off the CD
<kbrooks> and onto my HD
<soundray> plbgnr: I suggest you configure your card via System-Administration-Networking instead of messing with the interfaces file directly
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: no just remove (purge) firefox and do a re-install
<kbrooks> how do I do that?
<momo3> instruction Google Adsense-->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/en.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Firefox3.htm
<kingspawn> kbrooks: mount the cd and copy them
<NET||abuse> hmm, is there a deb package for jre in firefox for breezy?
<NET||abuse> or do i have to configure jre manually?
<soundray> NET||abuse: I'd use easyubuntu. Least trouble I've ever had installing java
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones Trying that now I hope
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: apt-get --purge remove firefox (that will remove the borked theme you installed. apt-get install firefox (to get a fresh copy re-installed)
<plbgnr> soundray: ok and when I use fluxbox?
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones I d/led Firefox to the desktop
<kbrooks> soundray: be glad i'm involved in EasyUbuntu :-)
<soundray> kbrooks: well done
<cpl-tnt900> `soundray : hi again ... ok look i ran tail command , and got the following resaults  :
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: don't paste here!
<fatalbert> how do i turn acpi off as a kernel option in menu.lst?
<cpl-tnt900> wlan : no ipv6 routers present
<soundray> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<cpl-tnt900> dont paste !?
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: it sounded like you were about to paste a massive amount of log messages
<soundray> plbgnr: can you put your /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin please
<prs> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<prs> /dev/sda7              7692876   7657648         0 100% /
<prs> Should 0 available concern me ?
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones what dir is firefox in?
<prs> There are no obvious problems now.
<imbrandon> depends on what sda7 is, if its a cdrom no
<kbrooks> gr
<plbgnr> soundray: ok moment
<kbrooks> i dont know why this doesnt work :-P
<soundray> imbrandon: a 7.5 GB cdrom? ;)
<imbrandon> dvd
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : lol no .. i write down with my bare hands .. the linux is on the other comp...
<imbrandon> lol
<prs> Sounds like there is a problem as sda7 is not a cd-rom (there is scd0)
* kbrooks needs to force eject
<kbrooks> the hd is spinning :/
<ic56> prs: by default, 5% of blocks are reserved for use by root.  Hence the disk shows 100% utilization even though used and total blocks don't match.
<kbrooks> there, stopped
<soundray> prs: it's not entirely full, but only root can write to the partition at this point.
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: you can find out where any app is located by doing whereis appname
<plbgnr> soundray: http://pastebin.com/682789
<soundray> prs: if this is your root partition, you should probably do some cleaning up. Start with sudo apt-get autoclean
<vx> how do i re-instal my video card drivers, i was using the right ones at one point yesterday, but i had to modify an xserver file and i'm pretty sure i screwed up and it didnt detect my card
<kbrooks> slow :|
<kbrooks> but cd drives are that way
<kbrooks> at least the progress dialog is modal :|
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones So what dir should I be in to type the apt-get command then......I tried it in the home dir and it said purge was an invalid operation
<prs> Thank you for your time and quick response.
<pygi> join #ubuntu-devel
<Alth> Hey guys. Got a really stupid question for you. If, when copying a file in the gui, it says 'you do not have permission to copy to this folder', what should I do? Do I need to move the file command-line sudo? If so, help a poor newbie out and tell me the command >.<
<cpl-tnt900> soundray : what do u recommand to check next ?
<Davey|Laptop> Alth, or you can go to Applications > System Tools (?) > Root File Browser or whatever it is, bring up two iwndows and move it using that
<soundray> plbgnr: http://pastebin.com/682795 should work better
<kingspawn> Alth: Sounds like you havent set your permissions correctly. Is this an ntfs disk?
<Alth> Thanks Davey, I'll give it a shot :)
<Alth> Kingspawn, I'm copying from a SMB share on my windows box (NTFS) to my ubuntu laptop (ext3 filesystem).
<kingspawn> Alth: Aha. to your home dir?
<Alth> No, kingspawn. My home dir isn't big enough, so I was copying, first to /, then to /usr. It's a big file.
<Alth> It wouldn't let me copy to either of those directories, however.
<intuos_pen> hi, how do i just get a list of packages installed on my pc?
<ben_underscore> Alth, on the same filesystem?
<kingspawn> Alth: thats the problem then, you havent got write permissions there. as a quickie you can copy to /tmp, but that gets wiped when you reboot, so watch out
<Alth> Kingspawn - it's a compressed file, so that's ok :)
<Alth> <ben_underscore> Alth, on the same filesystem? <-- Pardon?
<kingspawn> Alth: good. you always have write permissions in /tmp
<Alth> Ok, kingspawn, I'll try that :)
<Alth> Ah, copying, there we go :)
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones ... did you read my last
<Alth> Thanks kingspawn. Sorry, I'm another sorrowful newbie :P
<kingspawn> Alth: no problem at all
<ic56> Beawolf: apt-get doesn't care what the current directory is.
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: let's recap. Your card appears as wlan0 in Admin-Networking. You configure it to use DHCP, entering the correct ESSID. DHCP works on the router, as demonstrated by your WinXP box. Still, the interface doesn't come up. Correct?
<Beawolfe> then it says the purge command is invalid
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: and you haven't done any security tricks on the router, like MAC authentication?
<Beawolfe> And when I type it with just the remove command it says I dont have permission to unlock a file
<plbgnr> soundray: ok I'll try but on mentioned page which should be HOWTO for module for wifi card is paragraph about why aren't used wireless tools (http://www.methods.co.nz/doc/ralink-2400.html)
<Bog_> hello
<Bog_> does anyone know the minimal install to get VMWare server to run?
<ic56> Beawolfe: did you remember to use sudo on the apt-get commmand/
<Beawolfe> Still says purge is an invalid operation
<Bog_> what is the remote desktop in system preferences?  VNC?
<bwlang> Bog_: uh... you just install it using their install.sh  should be fine.  ( i couldn't get it running on 64 bit though)
<intuos_pen> hi, how do i list all my installed packages?
<Boglizk> i hav a highlight on bog.. lol
<Bog_> bw: I want to do a minimal install before I add vmware server
<leeyee> aha..i finally finished configure
<arrick> bog
<leeyee> then i should do  "make all", eh?
<arrick> Bog_, type server when you install
<ic56> Beawolfe: firefox should not be running when you try to remove it with apt-get.
<soundray> intuos_pen: dpkg -l (or ls /usr/share/doc)
<kingspawn> Beawolfe: remember two -   --purge
<Beawolfe> it isn't
<bon_> what would i need to install to get 5.1 surrond sound wroking
<ic56> Beawolfe: I don't know what's wrong with it then.  Try repeating the full command line you used plus the error message so that others might answer.
<Beawolfe> I that got it ...I am very new to this and I added a space to the command line when I shouldnt have
<nikosgr> hello
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> hello guys
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> i have just installed ubuntu
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> and i noticed it disn ask me for a root password
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> an when ask for a pass
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> with sudo i must give my user pass
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> how is this normal?
<feydin> hi, is there a way to encrypt an imap folder and make it only readable when i connect with my email client?
<intuos_pen> soundray: dpkg -l isn't accurate, it list packages which i already removed.
<ic56> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bwlang> intuos_pen: you have to "purge" packages to fully remove them (including their configuration)
<bon_> what would i need to install to get 5.1 surrond sound wroking
<Alth> Ok, kingspawn, I went to extract my compressed game to /usr, and guess what? I still can't write there. How can I make it so? :P
<Beawolfe> well unfortunatly that didnt fix the problem
<nikosgr> yesthen why it asks for a password?
<nikosgr> i eman it wants sudo bu thena gain it doens require root password
<nikosgr> so what the point in sudo ?
<intuos_pen> bwlang: dpkg -l shows it but the packages cannot be found already in synaptic "installed" list.
<kellemes_p> sudo makes you root for some time, 10 or 15 minutes or so.. dependes on how configured.
<ic56> nikosgr: sudo asks for your personal password to confirm who you are, then grants you the privileges that its config file says you're allowed to have.  Subsequent sudo commands, upto a configured timeout, won't ask you for a password.
<Beawolfe> I guess I will have to format and reinstall ubuntu all over again.........................Hate to say it but atleast WinXP waited about 3 months before I had to do a reinstall instead of 3 days
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: no, remove the .mozilla directory from within your home directory
<Alth> Ok. I need to extract this file somewhere, but it's too big for my home directory. Where can I stash it?
<Alth> Hey Hobbsee :)
<kingspawn> nikosgr: it is asking for _your_ password
<nikosgr> yes
<Hobbsee> hi Alth
<intuos_pen> bwlang: is there a way that can make synaptic and dpkg list of installed packages in sync?
<nikosgr> but i think this is alittle crazy
<Alth> How've you been, Hobbsee?
<LinuxJones> Beawolfe: then dpkg-reonfigure firefox
<nikosgr> why is askign me for my passwors sinc eiam already lgged on?
<ic56> Alth: do you actually have free diskspace anywhere on your system?
<kingspawn> nikosgr: it enables you to do root work. well, you might forget to log out, and then asking for a password is good if someone sits down at your computer
<kingspawn> nikosgr: you might run some crazy script that has a little thing that deletes your whole harddrive in it. then you will be glad sudo asks for your pass
<ic56> nikosgr: because you might have stepped away from your terminal and someone else might have taken over while you weren't looking.  Root access needs to be well protected.
<Alth> ic56: Yes, I have plenty of diskspace, but I partitioned my home directory quite small and my / directory quite big.
<Beawolfe> well that didnt fix it either
<Jimmey__> How can I access / print from a shared printer that's attached to a Windows machine
<nikosgr> yes kingspawn and ic56 :-)
<nikosgr> true
<nikosgr> now thats clear to me
<nikosgr> but when it asks for a password
<djs> !tell Jimmey__ about xpprint
<nikosgr> shouldnt that passord be aroot pass sicne iam tryign to run commands as root?
<Jimmey__> Thankyou
<djs> Jimmey__: yw :)
<kingspawn> nikosgr: no. this makes it possible to have different users do small root tasks. with sudo, you can limit what a user can do with sudo :)
* Alth nods to ic56
<ic56> Alth: yes, /tmp gets cleared on boot and possibly also periodically every few days or so.  Is this something you need to install on the system, or is private user data?
<nikosgr> yes but kingspawn if a user can run 'sudo' then he may use it all the time to do anything he likes in the system
<nikosgr> so it si actually as loggen is as root
<Beawolfe> LinuxJones ... where is the .mozilla dir then
<Alth> It's something I need to install on the system. Linux binaries for a game.
<kingspawn> nikosgr: i just told you that you can limit what they can do with sudo...
<Beawolfe> it isnt in my home dir
<kingspawn> Alth: then stick it in tmp and install from there
<kingspawn> Beawolfe: directories starting with . are hidden
<Alth> kingspawn: No, it doesn't install, it extracts and is then...installed, I guess. >.>
<nikosgr> so with sudo someone for example cannot format his /
<Alth> It extracts to have the folder structure I need to run the game. I just want to know where I can put it that's not /home or /tmp :P
<kingspawn> Alth: haha, well, put it in tmp, sudo mv file /where/you/want, and get on :)
<ic56> nikosgr: your objection is valid -- the way sudo is used with Ubuntu, the user isn't actually prevented from doing anything -- only discouraged and warned
<kingspawn> Alth: technically you can put it whereever you'd like, with a couple of exceptions
<Alth> kingspawn: Can I move a folder that way?
<kingspawn> Alth: yes
<Alth> Right, thanks, that's all I needed to know >.<
<ic56> nikosgr: there is nothing preventing you from creating a root password, if you prefer to manage your system that way.  Just sudo passwd.
<kingspawn> ic56: I also object to the 15 minute timeout
<nikosgr> well ic56 iam used to work as root in many cases
<nikosgr> and i prefer it opposed tohave to 'sudo' all the time
<nikosgr> so i think ill use sudo passwd
<trx> #first-blood
<trx> join #firstblood
* Alth raises an eyebrow
* d3wd lowers an eyebrow
* kingspawn alternates eyebrows
<nikosgr> up until now there ws no root password?
<kingspawn> nikosgr: correct.
<nikosgr> i eman until i picked one now
<nikosgr> yes
<Sonderblade> how do you do to apt-get install a special version of a package?
<cahill_john> i got probs with ubuntu guys
<cahill_john> SOMEONE HELP ME
<Warbo> cahill_john: Be more specific please :)
<ic56> Alth: is this a tar file?
<cahill_john> i need to configure my IP Address
<nikosgr> if i wan to witch for nikos to root i must su root or su - root ?
<cahill_john> bcoz DHCP failed to do so
<nikosgr> s/witch/switch/
<Warbo> cahill_john: Is this to a router or another machine?
<Alth> <ic56> Alth: is this a tar file? <-- Yes.
<cahill_john> no
<cahill_john> i wanna type in my static IP
<cahill_john> how can i do that
<djs> Sonderblade: download the .deb and try installing it using dpkg
<cahill_john> hello warbo
<Warbo> cahill_john: You can do it in the Networking tool in System>Administration, but you need to know a valid one first
<Jasey> quick question: logged into root in graphical (my reasons are my own, dont tell me this is not recommended i already know that) and some of the menus are missing. the administration menu for example... quite annoying. using dapper drake beta.
<cahill_john> i know my IP address
<cahill_john> i know the complete shit and i need to type it in
<Beawolfe> Time to format and reinstall I guees
<cahill_john> how can i do that plz
<ic56> Alth: Use: tar tvf <file>  to find out what directory hierarchy it wants to install in.  Tell us if the pathnames in there begin with /usr /usr/local or /opt or if they are relative (don't begin with slashes)
<Warbo> cahill_john: You can do it in the Networking tool then, or in a terminal type "ifconfig eth0 youripaddress"
<nikosgr> i see its sudo -i
<cahill_john> and what abt my subnet mask and gw
<nikosgr> many things are differnet for other linxu distros
<cahill_john> help warbo!
<_Dez> how do i run xfce4 i already installed it
<Warbo> cahill_john: Hmmm. Not sure about the ifconfig commands for that (try "man ifconfig") but it is easy in the graphical tool
<waylandbill> cahill_john, you just type those after the address.. as shown in the ifconfig man page
<cahill_john> my graphical tool asks for my password
<Jasey> put it in then
<cahill_john> i enter it but it doesnt accept
<Jasey> oh
<vx> how do i get ubuntu to let things boot from cd, seems it will only let itself reformat
<Sonderblade> djs: do i have to do that manually?
<Warbo> _Dez: You should get the option to run xfce as your session in the login screen
<Jasey> odd
<cahill_john> yeah jasey
<Jasey> youre putting in your own pw right?
<_Dez> thx Warbo
<Jasey> not the root or anything
<cahill_john> i logged in
<cahill_john> my root and password r same
<Alth> ic56: it's ok, I used kingspawn's 'sudo mv' thing, it's fine now. Thanks anyway :)
<Jasey> oh
<Jasey> oddness
<cahill_john> i could log in
<nikosgr> i also noticed that be default ubuntu logns in in gnome (wehich is fine)
<cahill_john> with that very password
<nikosgr> but i down have xfce4
<Warbo> cahill_john: If your internal networking (Linux talking to itself) is screwed then you may not be able to run things as super user. More likely is that you are not in the admin group
<cahill_john> i am
<djs> Sonderblade: yes, sorry i don't know any way using apt based tools
<nikosgr> becaus ei ddi an installation setup
<nikosgr> apt-get install xfce4 wont do it
<cahill_john> i logged in as root in the terminal
<Warbo> cahill_john: OK then, gimme one second :)
<nikosgr> Package xfce4 is not available, but is referred to by another packag
<apt-get> try apt-get reconfigure
<waylandbill> nikosgr, you should be able to choose xfce session from the gdm login
<scultz> i just installed breezy and it did not recognize my on board sound. the pci chip set sound is listed in gnome device manager as "at-style speaker sound".  what do i need to do to get this to work?
<nikosgr> i clciked on sessions but it isnt there
<cpl-tnt900> <soundray> cpl-tnt900: let's recap. Your card appears as wlan0 in Admin-Networking. You configure it to use DHCP, entering the correct ESSID. DHCP works on the router, as demonstrated by your WinXP box. Still, the interface doesn't come up. Correct? YES ...
<nikosgr> its not instaled
<waylandbill> nikosgr, oh..
<cpl-tnt900> <soundray> cpl-tnt900: and you haven't done any security tricks on the router, like MAC authentication? YES correct ...
<Warbo> cahill_john: I just checked the command, if you can log in as root in a terminal then type "network-admin" to open the graphical tool
<nikosgr> it was inatleld from cd 6.0.6 toreent file
<nikosgr> that i ahev downlaod and burned
<cahill_john> ok
<nikosgr> unfortunately it wasnt a dvd one
<nikosgr> so it coudl ahve allt he packages
<cahill_john> then how do i proceed to configure it
<cahill_john> can u tell me the way to avoid my graphical tool?
<nikosgr> root@dell:~#  apt-get reconfigure
<nikosgr> E: Invalid operation reconfigure
<cahill_john> and directly use the terminal?
<vx> any warcrack advocates? trying to update world of warcraft, using cedega, i'm getting FATAL ERROR!,  \directoryect\bnupdate.exe, 0x406FCE21 referenced memory at 0x00000000" the memory could not be "read".
<Warbo> cahill_john: You should see your devices. Click on the one you want to configure and then click the configure (or something like that) button on the right, enter your IP and stuff, click OK then Activate and OK
<Hobbsee> nikosgr: apt-get --reconfigure, maybe?
<cahill_john> ubuntu isnt accepting a correct passowrd
<apt-get> nikosgr , i thought apt-get reconfigure xfce4
<Hobbsee> nikosgr: i thought it was sudo dpkg-configure -a or something
<cahill_john> can i use ifconfig?
<Warbo> cahill_john: I will have to check the ifconfig manual for a minute to find the exact command
<kingspawn> vx: if something is trying to access memory at 0x00000000, it will fail hard, usually
<cahill_john> ok
<kingspawn> vx: other than that, I have no idea, never tried using cedega or anything related to it
<waylandbill> I've heard people talking about the root password... how'd they set that, cause I was never asked to supply one. Is that done with some advanced install or something?
<kingspawn> waylandbill: no need to set it, you have sudo
<apt-get> mhm
<apt-get> sudo is much better
<Jasey> quick question: logged into root in graphical (my reasons are my own, dont tell me this is not recommended i already know that) and some of the menus are missing. the administration menu for example is depleted... quite annoying. using dapper drake beta. how do i restore all my icons and things. tried alacarte, but did not do anything.
<kingspawn> Jasey: #ubuntu+1
<Jasey> oki then
<apt-get> copy the config files from your old home partition
<waylandbill> kingspawn, yeah. I know of sudo and the ubuntu way of doing it. I just keep seeing people referring to their setting of the root password and thought they were using some black magic or something.
<waylandbill> I prefer sudo myself anyway.
<kingspawn> waylandbill: sudo passwd root, or just sudo passwd does the black magic
<waylandbill> kingspawn, ah yeeesss.... of course.. the answer was so simple. hehe
<prs>  # cd ${xvidcore}
<prs>   # dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot  --> produces errors. Can you tell if this is correct syntax ?
<Warbo> cahill_john: OK, I think it is "ifconfig yourdevice netmask netmaskaddress ipaddress" where yourdevice is something like eth0, netmaskaddress is your netmask address and ipaddress is your ip address. Sorry, I can't find the gateway, try asking someone else
<cahill_john> its eth0
<Alth> After all that, the damn game doesn't work :P
<Alth> Missing some library or other.
<cahill_john> ok i'll restart in linux and try it
<cahill_john> thanx warbo
<ic56> cahill_john: default gateway is configured with the route command.  The other stuff with ifconfig.
<kkathman> or you can use sudo network-admin
<kingspawn> Alth: Aint it wonderful?
<Warbo> np
<trappist> or use /etc/interfaces
<trappist> err /etc/network/interfaces
<kingspawn> cahill_john: rout add default gw <ip>
<kingspawn> cahill_john: might make that "route" and not "rout"
<Alth> kingspawn. Yes. :P
<cahill_john> rout
<cahill_john> in the same line or differnt line
<kingspawn> cahill_john: what? rout is simply wrong, type route instead
<jadijadi> on my new laptop (sony vgn-s580) ubuntu doese not boots ! :( what is the problem ?
<Warbo> "route add default gw ipaddress" I think he means
<cahill_john> i mean do i type route in the same lne as this
<ubuntu> salve
<cahill_john> or in a different line
<Alth> Quick question - easy way to remove a folder at the command line? rm, right?
<Whatsisname> rm -r
<Warbo> cahill_john: Use ifconfig and route on seperate lines
<cahill_john> ok thanx
<samuel_> speak italien
<ic56> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eThyanx> hi all
<jadijadi> on my new laptop (sony vgn-s580) ubuntu does not boots. hangs while "mounting root file system"
<Warbo> jadijadi: Do you use a weird type of drive (USB, SATA or something?)
<kkathman> sudo network-admin  will give all options for network settings (it writes the /network/interfaces)
<Alth> Ok, thanks for the help guys :)
<DerekHe> I have a question.
<jadijadi> warbo: maybe ! I dont know much about computers !
<jadijadi> let me check the specifications
<HymnToLife> DerekHe> ask it then :)
<Warbo> jadijadi: Just that I sometimes get that problem, but then I realise my external hard drive is not switched on :)
<jadijadi> warbo: i do now have a external
<DerekHe> Why not the Freetype, Libxft, and the Libcairo2 can't make bold text for Chinese in official release
<Warbo> jadijadi: Did you install Ubuntu on it?
<jadijadi> yes
<DerekHe> Why not the Freetype, Libxft, and the Libcairo2 make bold text for Chinese in official release
<jadijadi> i this it's hard is sata
<_Dez> Warbo that didnt work there was no option to switch to XFCE4
<DerekHe> Now, many Chinese users use unoffcial patch to make bold text for Chinese fonts.
<Warbo> jadijadi: OK, You need to enable SCSI and SATA at boot, but I'm not sure how to do that (I forgot how I got my USB working)
<DerekHe> And we need an official patch in Ubuntu
<jadijadi> I have to enable scsi and sata at boot ? thanks. let me search for it.
<Warbo> jadijadi: You could ask someone here, just that I'm not sure
<prs> What is Synaptic should be selected to get 'make' ?
<Warbo> prs: build-essential
<PuMpErNiCkLe> prs: 'build-essential'
<_jason> prs: build-essential
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<kingspawn> remember build-essential, man
<soundray> prs: at least you can be certain now ;)
<kingspawn> such a helpful bunch
<hajuu> I just have no idea whats wrong with my sound
<_jason> ubotu: tell hajuu about sound
<_Dez> how do i run xfce4 i already installed it
<prs> Thank you _jason, PuMpErNiCkLe, Warbo !!!
<dg_w> Is iit in the gdm sessions list ?
<waylandbill> _Dez, gdm should have it in the session list
<soundray> _Dez: select the appropriate session at the login screen
<roni87> hi all
<Warbo> hi
<dg_w> Is there a clamav frontend in the Ubuntu repos ?
<immolo> why would you need a frontend to clamav?
<dg_w> Just fancied one :)
<immolo> lol you know clamav is mainly used to stop windows virus
<_Dez> do i need ot install gdm?
<dg_w> Yep ...
<Warbo> Should we be stopping them, as that gets rid of incentive to dump Windows :)
<dg_w> :)
<slavik> I have a printer on my WinXP system set up for sharing ... how do I get to it from ubuntu?
<immolo> dg_w, why do you need one when you run linux
<roni87> is it true that virus can't infect linux ?
<slavik> roni87: no
<immolo> roni87, of course not
<_jason> roni87: no, it's just really hard and unlikely
<soundray> _Dez: if you haven't got gdm, log in on the text console and try startx
<aliguori> there just aren't that many of them
<dg_w> I dont NEED i want :)
<aliguori> actually, it's not any harder than windows...
<_Dez> Gnome loads when i do startx
<roni87> ok, why then ?
<_Dez> i want xfce4 to load
<Warbo> roni87: There are very few, and those can't do much harm due to permissions (don't run as root)
<slavik> roni87: what is true is that there are much less virii (sp?) for linux as compared to windows
<dg_w> I got loads of documents through this machine ... from the file server , WHICH "COULD" BE INFECTED ..
<immolo> most linux virus are more worms of which Ihave heard of 3
<dg_w> i FORWARD THEM ON
<soundray> slavik: viruses (or viri if you want to be fancy)
<slavik> Warbo: if windows users followed the same root/user mentallity as Unix/Linux has had for decades, many Windows virii would not exist
<doms> any body knows a libpq.so dynamic lib, i hav a executable programm from windows made by delphi then i install it in ubuntu box using codeweaver but when i run it in crossover it promt libpq.so? how can find this for a solution
<immolo> dg_w, then run clam on the samba share
<Stonekeeper> Does anyone know how long "downloading the release file" takes to timeout in espresso? I'm behind a proxy and it's just hanging. Thanks...
<damian_> what's the package name for the gdlibs? :/
<Warbo> I know a guy who found a bug in windows, he couldn't fix it 'cos it isn't open source. What could he do? He made a virus
<roni87> yes, i've proofed that....
<slavik> soundray: I dunno, which is more correct?
<soundray> slavik: viruses
<slavik> damian_: libgd ?
<slavik> soundray: ty, will remember that :)
<doms> any body knows a libpq.so dynamic lib, i hav a executable programm from windows made by delphi then i install it in ubuntu box using codeweaver but when i run it in crossover it promt libpq.so? how can find this for a solution
<Warbo> He left the virus to run, to test his concept. He came back from 2 weeks holiday and "MSBlaster worm" was everywhere. That is actually true
<_Dez> woot it worked
<soundray> slavik: take it from a doctor ;)
<slavik> so, usb printer on winxp ... how do I get to it from ubuntu
<eneried> hello ;)
<slavik> soundray: I thought that virii was more correct since the term comes from latin?
<Warbo> slavik: You need to set up Samba, but that's all I know
<auth00_> I am running dapper and I can't start gdm after my apt-get upgrade this morning. Anyone else have the same problem? I get a kernel freeze...
<damian_> mm, cant aptget any gd's
<immolo> Warbo, you are trying to say a hole that has been known about for years was just found a few weeks before msblast
<slavik> Warbo: I know that too, but need help with that
<jadijadi> my laptop hangs on boot (while mounting root file system) :( how can I add SATA support to my Ubuntu ?
<chuckyp> damian_, you may need universe or multiverse enabled
<eneried> i want to install ubuntu in my pc but having access from my windows Os to that partition... its better to use ext3 or ext2??
<soundray> slavik: virii is most certainly and definitely wrong, even in the Latin
<kingspawn> !xpprint
<ubotu> Printing from ubuntu to an XP connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter.  Printing from XP to an ubuntu connected printer - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<damian_> ahh. i've got it
<damian_> !
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, damian_
<damian_> ta
<mustafu> Is there a OSS solution for editing PDF files?  Does OO.org do it by chance?
<steveb> i think OOo can export to pdf
<slavik> soundray: ty ... shows not to look at slashdot for proper spelling/grammer
<slavik> steveb: you are correct
<steveb> i dont think it can edit them but dont quote me
<Warbo> immolo: I don't know. Just that he made msblast (actually msblast-b, because a variant was found first) and released the source on Yahoo!. The police have dealt with him though
<jadijadi> mustafu: yes. OOo can print to PDF
<doms> any body knows a libpq.so dynamic lib, i hav a executable programm from windows made by delphi then i install it in ubuntu box using codeweaver but when i run it in crossover it promt libpq.so? how can find this for a solution
<_Dez> thanks guys
<jadijadi> my laptop hangs on boot (while mounting root file system) :( how can I add SATA support to my Ubuntu ?
<_Dez> yall rock !!
<mustafu> ok, thanks
<cyphase> hmm
<slavik> doms: install libpq
<hajuu> ok sound just started working
<cyphase> my video card is vibrating
<nikosgr> guys what is apot-get reconfiguration?
<cyphase> loudly
<immolo> Warbo, you could be right I'm thinking of code red
<slavik> I realized something ... only OSS can make communism really work
<Warbo> nikosgr: dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures packages (and may ask you questions)
<slavik> cyphase: fan dying, maybe
<doms> were i can install libpq
<slavik> doms: 1 sec
<cyphase> slavik, it's a pretty new card..
<Warbo> cyphase: My graphics card fan doesn't work at all
<doms> i hav a libpq3 and libpq4 installed
<nikosgr> whats the relationship bettween apt-get and dpkg ?
<slavik> cyphase: hmm, what make/model
<doms> thats not the same
<jadijadi> my laptop hangs on boot (while mounting root file system) :( how can I add SATA support to my Ubuntu ?
<slavik> nikosgr: apt-get is on top of dpkg
<Warbo> nikosgr: dpkg deals with the packages and the files in them, apt makes sure you have the needed packages (dependencies)
<_Dez> is there a way i can make "modprobe ndiswrapper" and "dhclient" everytime i boot?
<cyphase> slavik, GeForce4 Ti 4400
<slavik> dpkg only deals with deb files and such I think, apt-get uses dpkg and adds network support for repositorie and such
<Warbo> _Dez: Ad them to /etc/modules
<soundray> _Dez, add them to /etc/modules
<_Dez> thx
<slavik> cyphase: hmm
<nikosgr> i see
<soundray> _Dez: not dhclient...
<nikosgr> an syanptic is a well implementes apt-gets' fronend
<cyphase> slavik, i just woke up, so it could have been going for hours
<_Dez> k just add modprobe ndiswrapper on the next line in modules?
<nikosgr> but why ap-get or dpkg need reconfiguration?
<leeyee> Hi guys
<Warbo> nikosgr: Exactly. Seems a little wasteful (so many programs to do 1 thing), but it works quite well
<slavik> cyphase: not a good sign for sure. is it just vibrating? or just plain loud?
<nikosgr> why i just cant install xfce4?
<leeyee> i have finished the kernel compilation
<leeyee> But i don't know how to install it properly
<soundray> _Dez: no, just ndiswrapper
<sneex> fajita is mia ?
<nikosgr> i just want xfce4
<doms> any body knows a libpq.so dynamic lib, i hav a executable programm from windows made by delphi then i install it in ubuntu box using codeweaver but when i run it in crossover it promt libpq.so? how can find this for a solution
<cyphase> slavik, well..
<_Dez> k
<Warbo> nikosgr: They don't need reconfiguring, the packages do. Do you want to change your X? Reconfigure the package xserver-xorg
<jadijadi> my laptop hangs on boot (while mounting root file system) it seems it is becaue of my sata hda :( how can I add SATA support to my Ubuntu ?
<leeyee> I did "sudo make all" and "sudo make modules_install" "sudo make install"
<chuckyp> doms, try apt-get apt-file then you can apt-file search libpq.so
<_Dez> ok how do i do dhclient
<leeyee> But i can't see the new kernel version in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nayif> j/ #ubuntu+1
<nikosgr> Warbo: what we mean when we say we are reconfiguring a package?
<slavik> doms: in terminal "sudo apt-get install libpq4"
<cyphase> slavik, it's making a noise like someone's typing out morse code, only fast
<cyphase> :P
<Inner|RE> whats the quickest way to convert .ogg to .mp3?
<cyphase> and it kind of goes in and out
<cpl-tnt900> Soundray u there ?
<soundray> I need advice please: I have a program that looks for a device (/dev/input/uinput), but it doesn't exist, so the program bails out. What can I do?
<slavik> cyphase: I see ... can you open the box and hold the card (push it in) to the mobo?
<trappist> Inner|RE: ogg2mp3
<soundray> cpl-tnt900: yeah
<Warbo> nikosgr: The files are checked, to make sure they are still there and stuff like that. If you are asked any questions when you install a package (some ask whether you want them to start on boot, X asks loads about resolutions and stuff) then you can change your answers
<immolo> Inner|RE, or for gui people audacity
<slavik> soundray: you can symlink that to another device?
<Inner|RE> audacity never works for me..
<Inner|RE> says my i/o settings are invalid..
<Inner|RE> but i cant figure it out
<immolo> really, I must be lucky
<nikosgr> so in order to install xfce what must i do?
<Warbo> slavik: Maybe to /dev/null
<slavik> nikosgr: apt-get install xfce4 :)
<soundray> slavik: I think the device as such doesn't exist. IMO udev should create it, but it doesn't.
<slavik> Warbo: or a device that corresponds to the uinput device :)
<doms> yes i hav installed the libpq4 then when my executable file which enrollment system programm an made by delphi in windows, i try to install it in ubuntu box using crossover but that problem is libpq.so library error in windows that was libpq.dll
<teletubbie> !azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<Inner|RE> is ogg2mp3 in a certain reposititory, it couldnt find it?
<doms> yes i hav installed the libpq4 then when my executable file which enrollment system programm an made by delphi in windows, i try to install it in ubuntu box using crossover but that problem is libpq.so library error in windows that was libpq.dll
<_Dez> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<chuckyp> doms, please stop spamming
<nikosgr> slavik thats what i did and got thsi error
<slavik> doms: you need the dll then to be in the same dir as the program
<nikosgr> Package xfce4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nikosgr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cyphase> slavik, doesn't do anything
<cyphase> maybe i just need to clean the dust out..
<doms> yes
<animato> hello, is there a way to create a shortcut that'll restart my machine?
<cyphase> might be slowing the fan
<cyphase> i don't know
<slavik> doms: that happens when you try to install or to run the program?
<joyrider> Hey, I have a Acer Travelmate Tablet PC, and I need some help for the WACOM stylus to function :)
<Warbo> nikosgr: If you use Synaptic or aptitude then you can get the right one. You are trying to install a package that doesn't exist
<slavik> cyphase: maybe that, too
<doms> thats it the libpq.so
<slavik> nikosgr: instead of xfce4, install 'xubuntu-desktop'
<nikosgr> xfce4 does nto exist?
<kkathman> xfce4-desktop
<slavik> nikosgr: use xubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> no
<Warbo> nikosgr: You need the right package name, obviously xfce4 is not the right name.
<kkathman> well depending on what release you are on
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> one of those
<slavik> doesn't matter
<slavik> xubuntu-desktop is what you need
<doms> my programm ask for a username and password
<nikosgr> ok ill try However the following packages replace it:
<nikosgr>   xfce4-panel
<nikosgr> E: Package xfce4 has no installation candidate
<doms> what do nid
<kkathman> in breezy and before xubuntu-desktop, dapper its xfce4-desktop
<slavik> it will install everything needed for xfce4
<nikosgr> maybe i need  xfce4-panel instead?
<Warbo> nikosgr: The panel does not replace the desktop :)
<slavik> kkathman: I am on dapper
<kkathman> then its xfce4-desktop
<nikosgr> this is what apt-get told me when it couldt find xfce4
<doms> dynamic library libpq.so not foung
<darkarmy> s jacy Polacy?
<slavik> kkathman: no it isn't
<soundray> nikosgr: I think you should install xubuntu-desktop
<nikosgr> ok then ill try apt-get install  xubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> sigh
<slavik> unless you want to say that apt is wrong
<slavik> nikosgr: don't forget sudo
<GNAM> when unification of ubuntu-xubuntu-kubuntu? :P
<igge> hello
<kkathman> try typing apt-cache search xfce and see what you get then
<nikosgr> slavik :ioam logged inas root :)
<doms> do i nid to install delphi for linux
<slavik> GNAM: xubuntu and kubuntu are spinoffs
<Warbo> nikosgr: That is just because there is a package that depends on xfce4, but that doesn't exist. Now that dependency has changed to xfce4-panel. It is a fancy way of saying the package doesn't have that name
<slavik> nikosgr: not a good idea
<GNAM> yes, slavik
<igge> any program I can use to open Stuff It archives? (.sit)
<slavik> igge: file roller should open them
<kkathman> xfce4-desktop - Desktop manager for the XFce Desktop Environment
<nikosgr> i see
<nikosgr> Need to get 34.5MB of archives.
<Warbo> GNAM: How can they unify when Ubuntu fits one one CD? I would rather have 3 CDs of different desktops than one with 3 desktops but no OpenOffice and stuff
<nikosgr> woow! xfce4 is cool, very small
<igge> slavik: nope... it can't...
<teletubbie> what does apt-get -f install do?
<slavik> yes
<slavik> igge: huh?
<waylandbill> that's why it's colesterol free. :-)
<soundray> teletubbie: fix missing packages
<jadijadi> my laptop hangs on boot (while mounting root file system) it seems it is becaue of my sata hda :( how can I add SATA support to my Ubuntu ?
<nikosgr> i just also downlaoded vidalia
<Warbo> teletubbie: If fixes any "broken" dependencies by installing what is needed, and if that cannot be done it removes the broken packages
<nikosgr> you know tor's frontend
<nikosgr> but its in tar.gz
<nikosgr> can you helpe me unpack and install this plz?
<igge> slavik: it says "Archive type not supported"
<waylandbill> forget the 3cds... need it all on a nice DVD. :-)
<umarmung> igge: i use unstuff for it, but afaik it's not in the repositories
<slavik> I see, igge search synaptic for stuff it as description
<teletubbie> I have problems installing azureus on dapper
<slavik> Description: Xubuntu desktop system This package depends on all of the packages in the Xubuntu desktop system
<Warbo> nikosgr: "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz" "cd newdirectory" "./configure" "make" "sudo checkinstall -y"
<igge> umarmung: aha... where can I get it?
<slavik> Package: xubuntu-desktop
<Warbo> nikosgr: If you are on Breezy that is. On Dapper use "sudo make install" istead of checkinstall -y
<slavik> Warbo: why?
<slavik> no checkinstall on dapper?
<astro9040> hello
<nikosgr> yes iam on dapper drake :)
<umarmung> igge: i think i download it from the stuffit homepage
<Warbo> slavik: checkinstall is broken on Dapper
<nikosgr> iam ali ttle fristrated though
<astro9040> how do i get totem to play my movies
<nikosgr> synaptic doesn find for me alot of pchages
<nikosgr> not Tor, nbot vidalia, not irrsi
<teletubbie> any one got azureus installed on dapper?
<slavik> Warbo: I have 1.6 installed
<slavik> although it did come from the devs
<teletubbie> !azureus dapper
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, teletubbie
<nikosgr> why it doens lcoate them and i ahve to visit the sites instead?
<soundray> !tell nikosgr about easysource
<nikosgr> so i can get the sources?
<slavik> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Warbo> slavik: I tried it a few times on a few tarballs, but got an error. Someone in here said it segfaults when moving files or something
<nikosgr> i prefer installking through synaptic
<igge> umarmung: is it a free version? (just found a trial version there)
<slavik> Warbo: did yours come from the repos?
<nikosgr> rather than downloading and configuring tar.gz
<joyrider> what's the URL for the newbieguide ??
<slavik> !newbie
<ubotu> slavik: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<umarmung> igge: well i have a free version. but i downloaded it more than a year ago, so maybe they changed it now
<slavik> !new
<ubotu> slavik: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> nikosgr: Good on you. So many people start downloading crap from websites then asking "how do I install this program, which I haven't noticed is in the repos?"
<slavik> yes
<igge> umarmung: aha..
<nikosgr> yes synaptic willt ake care of all dependencie doent it?
<apokryphos> yes
<umarmung> igge: i just checked the version, it's 5.2.x from 2001 :P
<C> do i need a net connection to aptget install build-essiential?
<Warbo> nikosgr: That's right. Also you can be pretty sure it will work on Ubuntu, and it will keep itself updated
<nikosgr> yes
<nikosgr> because vidalia eben i triued to confiure it
<Inner|RE> what do i need to put m3u on an ipod using gtkpod
<kingspawn> C: yes indeed.
<C> oh
<Warbo> C: If it isn't working it may be that you aren't typing apt-get (not aptget), but I think you do
<nikosgr> it qwouils laso need soem qt libray i dotn knwo about
<nikosgr> and tor
<nikosgr> but hwo cna i update my sourc elist
<nikosgr> i must find a greek repository server
<nikosgr> that why ic an find packages right?
<slavik> nikosgr: apt-get update
<astro9040> hey does anyone know how do i get totem to play my movies
<slavik> nikosgr: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<C> so how would i go about installing the build essentials on a computer that doesn't have a net connection?
<kingspawn> !restrictedformates
<C> being the case
<ubotu> kingspawn: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nikosgr> no slavik
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nikosgr> i just installed ubuntu
<kingspawn> astro9040: ^^^
<slavik> nikosgr: you should
<nikosgr> i didn almost configured anything
<igge> umarmung: the one they have for download is 5.20 as well.. :)
<Warbo> nikosgr: Your repositories can be from anywhere, but the closer they are the faster they download. BTW QT is the buttons and stuff that KDE uses
<slavik> C: you can download the deb files and transfer them via CD or USB driver
<C> can i install the build essential on another box then copy it?
<C> slavik, awesome!
<C> where are they stored?
<slavik> C: that, too ... but there is a way to only download the packages
<kingspawn> C: Yes. everything you install gets copied to /var/cache/apt
<Warbo> C: Make sure you copy the .deb files (they will be in /var/cache/apt/archives) and not the files they create!
<enzo> hi all
<slavik> C: In synaptic, right before hitting OK, you can check the box to only download the stuff
<C> k
<C> k
<nikosgr> um please can you tell em how i can update my sources list?
<enzo> I need help with external usb case w/Hard Disk.. not being able to see it when I plug it in...
<slavik> nikosgr: see !repos
<nikosgr> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<slavik> enzo: what does dmesg say? (run dmesg before plugging in the drive and then after). Use pastebin.
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Warbo> nikosgr: you can do it in Synaptic (Settings>Respositories) or change it with an editor (as super user) like "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<astro9040> kingspawn, ?
<kingspawn> astro9040: read what ubotu said right before i ^^^ you
<nikosgr> Warbo: thank you that is much easier
<slavik> Toma-: !!!!!!! :D
<bastijn> alloa. Is here somebody who can help me with MP3 decoders for ubuntu 6.06 (beta)??
<enzo> dmesg speaks of FAt (the disk is ext3.. wanting to get my samba conf back... LOL... changed disks) lemme get that dmesg again..
<slavik> Toma-: I applied to Epic ... they rejected me :(
<Warbo> ubotu: tell bastijn about mp3
<Toma-> :(
<mynameisdeleted> how do I fix gg: "[drm]  drmSetBusid failed (7, PCI:1:0:0), Permission denied?"?
<slavik> yes ... so UT2k7 is going to suck
<enzo> [4296132.628000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5[4296132.749000]  usb 2-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub
<enzo> [4296132.760000]  scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<enzo> [4296132.760000]  usb-storage: device found at 5
<enzo> [4296132.760000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<enzo> [4296139.342000]    Vendor: SAMSUNG   Model: SV1022D           Rev:  0 0
<enzo> [4296139.342000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<enzo> [4296139.347000]  SCSI device sda: 19931184 512-byte hdwr sectors (10205 MB)
<enzo> [4296139.347000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<slavik> Warbo: how do I get ubotu to tell the person but not to send me anything
<bastijn>  Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<enzo> [4296139.352000]  SCSI device sda: 19931184 512-byte hdwr sectors (10205 MB)
<enzo> [4296139.352000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<Warbo> enzo: pastebin.com !!!
<enzo> [4296139.352000]   sda: sda1 sda2
<DBO> enzo, please dont paste in here
<slavik> enzo: please use pastebin ...
<enzo> [4296139.401000]  sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda
<enzo> [4296139.401000]  sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
<Frogzoo> bad enzo:
<enzo> [4296139.403000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<enzo> [4296140.824000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<enzo> [4296140.834000]  FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sda1)
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<enzo> [4296140.834000]      fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)
<enzo> [4296140.834000]      File system has been set read-only
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<enzo> [4296143.268000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
* enzo was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<Warbo> slavik: I don't know. I'm suprised that worked (I've only done it once before!)
<slavik> rofl
<bastijn> ubotu, can you help me with this?       Package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<ubotu> bastijn: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Toma-> slavik: applied anywhere else?
<bastijn> okee :(
<_jason> bastijn: are you using dapper?
<Toma-> bastijn: ubotu is a bot
<slavik> no :(
<bastijn> yes
<_jason> bastijn: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<bastijn> oh :p
<Frogzoo> !ubotu, are you a bot?
<ubotu> Frogzoo: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Warbo> bastijn: Dapper groups the codecs and stuff into good, bad and ugly, not individually like 0.8
<bastijn> oh
<bastijn> i got my text from the wiki
<DBO> hey Frogzoo, you wanna take a shot at an error in my kernel log that has me stumped (and got me a big ass log)
<bastijn> i will try that one then :D
<DBO> doh, language on me, sorry
<Toma-> ubotu: tell DBO about pastebin
<enzo> LOL... pastebin.com.... ok clear...
<slavik> DBO: go to the bathroom more often = less logs :P
<slavik> enzo: you didn't finish reading what I said :(
<Frogzoo> DBO: pastebin & I'll take a look
<Warbo> slavik: More logs, smaller logs
<slavik> ;)
* slavik needs help with samba
<Frogzoo> !tell enzo about pastebin
<slavik> how do I get ubuntu to use a windowsxp attached printer?
<slavik> printer is set for sharing
<enzo> yeah.. pls tell me bout pastebin.. I just pasted in there.. I send & it figures everything out ??
<Warbo> slavik: Samba isn't it? Don't ask me any more, as I've never tried it
<enzo> Samba is good !
<slavik> Warbo: I need help configuring samba :P
<Frogzoo> enzo: you past to pastebin, & post the url back here
<DBO> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12924
<Warbo> enzo: Put it in, then copy the URL from the address bar into here, so we can look at it
<enzo> lol... lots of howtos on samba out there
<slavik> enzo, you paste text there and then click send or submit, then give us the url of the resulting page
<nikosgr> is there a way to run a jpg image from console line?
<DBO> Frogzoo, take that and multiply by a couple orders of 200
<enzo> ok
<slavik> nikosgr: run or view?
<nikosgr> sorry i meant view
<enzo> here 'tis
<enzo> http://pastebin.com/682936
<Warbo> nikosgr: Type your favourite viewer, then the filename. So: "eog /home/me/mypic"
<Toma-> DBO: bad sectors? tried using fsck?
<slavik> enzo: you have seen the light ;)
<LinuxJones> slavik: search the wiki there are howto's on there
<DBO> Toma-, I dont even have an hda, all my drives are SATA which means SCSI interface which means sda
<nikosgr> Warbo: i dotn ahve a favourote viewer up until now
<doms> were i can download kylix for ubuntu
<eneried> sorry, i wasn't here, then i don't know if you answered me
<nikosgr> caus ei dont kn ow eben one! :)
<doms> were i can download kylix for ubuntu
<Frogzoo> DBO: gut feel is disk's going bad - install smartmontools & test disk & make backups
<DBO> Toma-, but I did think of that, and I did fsck em, they are quite clean
<eneried> wich is better? ext2 or ext3 file system?
<LinuxJones> doms: kylix has been discontinued hasn't it ?
<nikosgr> ill try eog as you say
<slavik> eneried: ext3
<doms> why
<eneried> LinuxJones, yep, discontinued, use KDevelop, and QT or glade
<doms> why discontinued
<DBO> Frogzoo, thats what I thought, so I gave the disks a serious going over, both come up 100% healthy in everything I throw at them
<LinuxJones> doms: because there was no interest in it
<Frogzoo> DBO: well if you don't have an hda, I guess that's different... - wierd
<Toma-> DBO: could be udev or hal trying to make them hda type devices. and from that it will obviously think its bad if its an SATA drive. gmm
<doms> are you sure
<eneried> slavik, and can i access  that partition from my windows OS?
<slavik> enzo: it doesn't show the drive in /media ?
<Warbo> nikosgr: I used to prefer Kuickshow (from KDE) even though I use GNOME just because it has no control buttons, just the image, and you can choose the next and previous pics in a folder with the mouse wheel. I now like the GNOME image viewer as it has forward, back buttons (but still an ugly interface. I just like the image)
<slavik> eneried: not natively
<LinuxJones> doms: there are tons of usefull dev tools for Linux development the most popular for Ubuntu is Python + pyGTK.
<eneried> doms, we're sure, look at imprise or borland, they developed kylix in the past
<toMte83a> hmm.. anyone here using Evelutions ?
<slavik> windowsxp only know ntfs and fat/32
<eneried> slavik, i have the ifs drives extension, but it seems that works better with ext2... and i dont know if ext2 is good enough
<slavik> eneried: I read about drivers being available
<joyrider> Is there a init command for Standby ?
<nikosgr> Warbo: yes, eog is fine
<enzo> slavik. well I do see it but can't open it..
<eneried> slavik, do you know a good driver to access ext3?
<slavik> eneried: no, sorry
<slavik> enzo: did you try to go into it?
<eneried> slavik, no prob, thanks ;)
<enzo> says : mount: /dev/sda1: ne peut lire le super bloc
<enzo> erreur: ne peut pas excuter pmoun
<DBO> Frogzoo, Toma-, the other odd aspect is these errors are concentrated to a specific timespan, are NOT ongoing anymore, and seem somehow linked to specific types of network traffic
<slavik> everything in /media is a directory
<dt-oz-gc> Hi all. Does anyone else get phantom mouse clicks occurring quite often? Any solutions?
<enzo> oh yeah...
<eneried> does anybody know a good driver|extension to acces ext3 partitions from my windows XP?
<slavik> enzo: translate it into english please
<enzo> but to no avaik
<enzo> avail *
<Toma-> DBO: network traffic??????
<enzo> /dev/sda1 : cant read super blac
<enzo> Can't execute pmount
<slavik> hmm
<eneried> T_T
<DBO> Toma-, your guess is as good as mine on that one.  But I kid you not, these errors showed up when I was testing a router's weakness to ARP poisoning
<LinuxJones> doms: there is also boa-constructor which is modeled after borland Delphi but is designed to work with wxPython.
<enzo> can we go pv on this topic?
<DBO> (our Cisco guy gets to keep his job it seems)
<slavik> DBO, Toma-, any guess on the usb drive issue?
<Warbo> I get that error with pmount. I always mount from the command line (automounting stuff is fine, just not floppies and stuff which are manual)
<slavik> enzo: no, others might be able to help
<enzo> ok..
<DBO> slavik, what issue?  Im sorry I wasnt doing yours...  but Im willing to help
<Toma-> DBO: hotplug. try grepping for something about hda and hotplug...
<eneried> doms: try glade and gtk+, or KDevelop and QT
<slavik> enzo is trying to get a usb hard drive to work
<doms> qt
<Toma-> slavik: im not really reading. about to goto bed
<slavik> something with pmount gives him errors
<DBO> Toma-, no hotplug on this system
<doms> were i can download qt for gnome
<aphesz> eneried: try this app.. http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<slavik> doms: in the repos
<Toma-> DBO: so modules are getting loaded by themselves?
<enzo> and dmesg talks about fat.. this disk is ext3
<eneried> thanks :)
<eneried> doms: add it from repositories
<DBO> Toma-, no need for it really
<doms> i mean the Qt GUI environment
<DBO> actually wait... we just redid this box, it may still have hotplug
<LinuxJones> doms: you might also want to look at wxglade (cross platform development using WxPython) as well.
<Toran> I'm having problems building the latest version of Amarok, could someone please have a look? http://pastebin.ca/raw/51492
<nikosgr> guys i cant configure m y source list
<nikosgr> although ime reading the manul on how to do it through synaptric
<doms> wxglade
<doms> what site
<Warbo> doms: QT GUI environment? KDE? You can get various theme-applying things if that is what you mean
<nikosgr> A list of repositories is shown. Click the Settings button at the bottom and tick Show disabled software sources. Then click the Close button.
<Toma-> DBO: yeh, my guess is something like udev, hal, or hotplug are loading this drive but dont recognise it as SATA...
<doms> not gnome
<enzo> I did a google search, & found nothing so I dropped in here...
<eneried> doms: um, go directly to QT homepage, the developers are... Trolltech
<doms> i used gnome now
<Toma-> pesky automation.
<LinuxJones> doms>> http://wxglade.sourceforge.net/
<nikosgr> the re ius no show disabled software source
<sk8az> please, can anyone help me with skype: i tried debian version - it said somethin' about archive unreadable, i tried another version, but it still does not work, can anyone tell me how to install skype or what am i doing wrong
<eneried> i've to go, thanks guys ;)
<doms> yes i know trolltech
<doms> thats can be found n the Qt help site
<eneried> doms: this is the place for QT,but i think there's enough QT packages on ubuntu repositories...
<Toran> I'm having problems building the latest version of Amarok, could someone please have a look? http://pastebin.ca/raw/51492
<slavik> enzo: hold on
<DBO> Toma-, you might be right, but the network traffic link doesnt make sense, but here it is, I can reproduce it with ettercap...
<doms> yes there are
<doms> how can i run it in gnome environment
<enzo> holding on... tightly.. :)
<nikosgr> is there an easy way please to insall a server to sources list?
<Warbo> nikosgr: In Synaptic Settings>Repositories>Add>Custom
<doms> can i download and install wxglade debian package for (sarge) in my ubuntu box
<Toma-> DBO: probably something to do withy the inner workings of module alias's and the automations. File a bug if you can find the root of this evil. However, i gtg :(
<LinuxJones> doms: apt-get install wxglade
<nikosgr> warbo yes
<nikosgr> Enter the complete APT line of the channel that you want to add
<nikosgr> i gues tha manul was old on this
<jita> is there a kernel customized for athlon in ubuntu repo?
* jimcooncat wants more time to play with wxglade
<LinuxJones> doms: why would you want Debian sarge packages on Ubuntu ?
<slavik> enzo: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdrive'
<Jimmey__> jita, if it's 64 bit then yeah...If it's a 32 bit, I don't know.
<slavik> enzo: try that
<Warbo> nikosgr: That will be something like "deb http://www.thesite.org distro1 distro2 distro3"
<sk8az> please, can anyone help me with skype: i tried debian version - it said somethin' about archive unreadable, i tried another version, but it still does not work, can anyone tell me how to install skype or what am i doing wrong
<enzo> will do that.. brb
<DBO> Toma-, thanks for the help on tracking this down, I nearly had a heart attack looking at my logs this morning
<Warbo> BTW, I made that link up
<jita> Jimmey__: its 32 :P
<Jimmey__> slavik, yafray only comes as a sarge package..That's one I needed
<nikosgr> Warbo: since iam greek i must find a greek server
<Jimmey__> jita, maybe a 686 kernel, or something
<doms> is their a repo for wxglade for ubuntu
<slavik> what's yafray?
<doms> is their a repo for wxglade for ubuntu
<Jimmey__> slavik, blender plugin
<Warbo> nikosgr: Try Google, search for "greek ubuntu repository"
<LinuxJones> sk8az: there was a howto in the ubuntu forums have a peek there
<slavik> doms: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<slavik> Jimmey__: what's it do?
<doms> yes i hav
<LinuxJones> doms: yes you must enable the universe repository
<nikosgr> Warbo: thank you , many thanks
<doms> my repo is change
<jita> Jimmey__: there is 686 kernel?
<doms> yes its enable
<Jimmey__> slavik, http://jimmey.ath.cx/content/BASEPROF1Z0001.png
<nikosgr> Warbo: youa re very helpfull to me :)
<sk8az> LinuxJones: thx, i`ll take a look there
<Warbo> nikosgr: no problem
<Jimmey__> jita, yeah, it's called "linux-686"
<DBO> does anyone know of a GOOD parametric modeller for linux?  something similar to CATIA
<Warbo> nikosgr: (I'm bored)
<Jimmey__> jita, try uname -a to see which kernel would best suit, maybe?
<deeps_> Hi everyone
<Jimmey__> deeps_, hey
<Toma-> DBO: i can imagine :D try giving dapper live cd a spin, and see if its fixed. otherwise, get onto it in the bug lists, coz this is really something that could send bells ringing in system admins on server and such!
<enzo> ok... that works.. doesnt show up on desktop, but got it in file system in /media... (the usbdrive folder didn't exist, so I did it fast & dirty...
<LinuxJones> deeps_: welcome
<jita> Jimmey__: one more thing, is there 2.6.16 kernel in repo ?
<nikosgr> Warbo: who isnt? it happens to me all the time :)
<slavik> Jimmey__: nice picture ... new house?
<doms> what in breezy badge updates or binary
<Toma-> cya all!
<deeps_> I need some help regarding Azureus
<slavik> jita: no
<deeps_> can anyone help me?
<Jimmey__> slavik, I made that with Yafray
<doms> wer i can add the univers repo
<doms> to install wxglade
<slavik> Jimmey__: so yafray is a camera? :P
<enzo> Goog, I can now get back all the breezy configs files.. they ARE compatible with dapper ??
<DBO> Toma-, I can't get this specific setup for testing again till next friday, but I will.  I need a shower and new pants now
<deeps_> LinuxJones,  can u help me??
<LinuxJones> doms: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jimmey__> slavik, not quite =-P
<slavik> enzo: so that mount thing worked?
<LinuxJones> deeps_: if I can what's up ?
<slavik> Jimmey__: nice modeling job though ... I wish I was as good
<enzo> yep.. i can now access my old ubuntu disk...
<slavik> :D
<deeps_> I am getting some NAT error
<enzo> went from breezy to dapper
<deeps_> what can i do now?
* slavik gets the Warm Fuzzy Feeling (tm)
<doms> then
<jimcooncat> !tell doms about universe
<Jimmey__> slavik, I've been told that the sofa looks like a brick - All the models are basically cubes.
<doms> what should i add
<slavik> enzo: not all the config files would work
<enzo> however, I'd like to know why It doesn't automount..
<enzo> hmm
<slavik> Jimmey__: sofa looks "new"
<LinuxJones> deeps_: your sharing your internet connection but are having random troubles with connections ?
<Jimmey__> deeps_, try configuring your router?
<Toran> I'm having problems building the latest version of Amarok, could someone please have a look? http://pastebin.ca/raw/51492
<enzo> well... how bout passwd.. I've got 20 users on this server
<keleus> having trouble with printing...
<deeps_> i am able to download using it
<enzo> would like to get passwd file
<slavik> enzo: those should be compatible
<deeps_> but, am getting yellow colored smiley
<enzo> & get the right users to right home owner..
<keleus> trying to print to a windows ME machine. Cups is saying something about backend failing
<deeps_> so, unable to download at higher speeds
<enzo> here's the setup
<deeps_> what can i do now?
<slavik> enzo: things like hotplug aren't ... since there is no hotplug in dapper :D
<enzo> I've got a 10 gig disk for OS
<enzo> and 200 gig disk for home
<Jimmey__> deeps_, using firefox? Bit-torrent?
<enzo> when I do an install
<keleus> for that matter i couldnt print directly, the jobs would just stop every time i tried to start them
<LinuxJones> deeps_: you mean using downloading bittorrent files or other p2p apps ?
<enzo> I always keep the last 10 gig disk for config files
<deeps_> i am using Bittorrent
<deeps_> yeah linuxjones, am dl bt files
<keleus> anyone know how to convert a .ps file to a .pdf?
<jita> if i want to use 2.6.15 kernel, do i need to get it from daper repo?
<deeps_> AZUREUS
<slavik> enzo: you are going beyond me :(
<LinuxJones> deeps_: you need to configure your firewall to allow a few ports for bittorrent
<Jimmey__> deeps_, you're going to have to configure your router, and firewall. For the router, try www.portforward.com. For the firewall, try Firestarter
<enzo> that worked kool when I went from mandrake to fedora.. but fedora to ubuntu, well, I had to redo all..
<slavik> keleus: look for ps2pdf ... there should be something available
<snoopy> Hi, there!
<deeps_> i disabled the firewall
<enzo> lol
<enzo> oh.. well
<enzo> :/
<Jimmey__> snoopy, Hey
<nikosgr> Warbo: ic an find one :(
<nikosgr> i cant
<Frogzoo> keleus: ps2pdf
<Warbo> jita: I would only do that if you upgrade EVERYTHING to Dapper
<deeps_> i have been using firestarter
<enzo> Thank you for the strait mount :))
<slavik> enzo: the passwd should be transferable I think ... but I won't vouvh for that
<deeps_> right now, i disabled it..
<toMte83a> anyone knows about a nice calendar?? for Ubuntu / Linux... ?
<snoopy> i wanna give dapper a try, but i can't install with network as it won't find my usbnet card
<deeps_> still am getting the same problem
<slavik> np
<jita> Warbo: otherwise kee on using 2.6.12?
<jita> kee/keep
<Jimmey__> deeps_, that wont disable the firewall. Configure firestarter by adding a policy to let the required port be open.
<LinuxJones> deeps_: ok you need to allow these ports access >> 6881-6889
<slavik> toMte83a: like apple's ical?
<Warbo> nikosgr: Does it really have to be greek? The packages are the same, just set your locale to greek and they will all be in greek
<slavik> I think evolution has a calender thing
<deeps_> yeah.. i did it n tried
<enzo> I wonder if passwd is the only file ?.. I'm also thinkg about transfering the samba folder straight over..
<jarle> I have moved my /lib dir to another partition so now I have booted a LiveCD to setup a symlink to the new partition. Should the symlink point to where the dir is located NOW or should it point to where is is mounted upon booting Ubuntu_
<deeps_> after all such efforts, i now remain clueless
<LinuxJones> deeps_: did you re-start firestarter ?
<slavik> enzo: program configs should tansfer over
<Jimmey__> deeps_, not just firestarter, but your router aswell
<enzo> I'm afraid of having probs with pre-existing home directories not having the right user numbers..
<keleus> i'm getting this on the printer's status page. "/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb failed"
<nikosgr> warbo: no they dotn have to be in greek
<toMte83a> slavik dont heard of that one either, just something to whrite some important happenings and dates in...
<Jimmey__> jarie, the mount point, I think
<enzo> or group numbers
<slavik> enzo: system configs too, you just have to make sure what is not in dapper that was in breezy
<deeps_> k.. i will try now
<nikosgr> but i dotn even know of a foreign one
<slavik> toMte83a: try evolution, I think it has a calendar program
<LinuxJones> deeps_: as Jimmey__ points out if your behind a router you will have to do it there as well via your webbrowser configuration utility.
<enzo> And I still have this USB problem not wanting to work on hardisks
<enzo> but I'm gonna take this step by step..
<Warbo> nikosgr: Just use another server from Europe. Ubuntu actually chooses the closest one to you (well, it set mine to UK) during install
<deeps_> sorry guys.. am dumb at all these things..
<enzo> Leeme try to x-fer the config files & passwd.
<slavik> enzo: add the line to fstab ... read up on specifics though
<Jimmey__> deeps_, usually available at the same address as your default gateway ( mine's 192.168.1.1 )
<nikosgr> Warbo: can you name one please?
<Jimmey__> deeps_, I'll talk you through, if you want.
<deeps_> k sure
<deeps_> :)
<enzo> will do that, as long as I need this disk.. prob is that I have other sdisks, they're fat32...
<slavik> deeps_: there is no dumb in linux ... there is unknowing ... dumb is when you don't want to learn :P
<LinuxJones> deeps_: your not dumb, it's just something new :)
<Jimmey__> slavik, true
<enzo> I use external disk to backup home directory.. just in case..
<nikosgr> ill try deb http://ftp.ntua.gr dapper main
<slavik> and Jimmey__ is dumb :P
<nikosgr> to se if that works
<Warbo> nikosgr: Here is my dapper line in my sources.list "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<whaley_work> slavik speaks the truth
<deeps_> thanks guys
<deeps_> :)
<toMte83a> slavik yeah, Evolution works kinda good..
<enzo> averyone here uses the server as backup.. if they're disks fail, they get it all back
<slavik> then elect me as president
<nikosgr> warbo i must add this to the field in custom in synaptic?
<Jimmey__> slavik, thanks =-S XoD
<slavik> enzo: offsite tape backups ;)
<enzo> and I keep a regular backup on external disk... just in case a fire breaks out.. ya never know...
<whaley_work> slavik: vote has been cast for '08
<whaley_work> :)
<cahill_john> WARBO u there
<slavik> Jimmey__: any time ;)
<Warbo> nikosgr: That will give you standard Dapper, as well as Dapper Universe and Dapper Multiverse. If you put it in the custom field
<cahill_john> i have another problem
<slavik> whaley_work: only I am not US born :(
<cahill_john> WARBO ?
<Jimmey__> slavik, neither Arnold Schawrtzerthingy
<nikosgr> i will then :)
<Warbo> cahill_john: Hello. (Why are you so impatient :))
<enzo> But, my ext usb disks just don't get accepted... my lil usb flashdisks work fine
<cahill_john> i thot u werent there
<snoopy> i wanna give dapper a try, but i can't install with network as it won't find my usbnet card
<enzo> butr the harddisks in usb case, nope..
<slavik> well, we will violently overthrow the gov't ... by running naked across the white house lawn :D
<snoopy> ups
<keleus> q
<cahill_john> yeah i need to ask u how to configure my DNS server
<snoopy> sorry for the repost... wrong keys
<Warbo> cahill_john: Sorry. I have ABSOLUTLEY no idea about DNS
<cahill_john> both the preferred and the alternate
<slavik> enzo: it might be something with the controller (ATA to USB translator)
<cahill_john> ok anyone in there configuring DNS
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, are you using a router?
<cahill_john> no
<cahill_john> but i need to config my DNS
<slavik> cahill_john: you are setting up your own DNS server? or you need one?
<cahill_john> lemme google
<Jimmey__> Okay, do you happen to have a Windows machine in your house, or access to one, that has access to the internet?
<slavik> ahh
<cahill_john> yeah
<cahill_john> linux is on the same system
<LinuxJones> cahill_john: best to hit google for a dns howto there are tons of them
<cahill_john> ok thanx
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, in a command prompt in Windows, type ipconfig/all
<Jimmey__> It will tell you both
<slavik> btw, network manager is freaking awesome
<nikosgr> warbo: cna you plz exaplin it?
<nikosgr> that line
<slavik> ubuntu lost 1 user, btw ...
<slavik> my friend could not get a hard drive working in ubuntu ... :(
<Jimmey__> But could with other operating systems?
<slavik> for some reason his other drive was getting detected ...
<slavik> they are both on the same IDE channel, too
<slavik> and mandrake sees both ... weirdness
<nikosgr> damn, although i updates repositroies i still can\t fidn vidalia
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell Jimmey__ about thankyou
<Jimmey__> Damn
<Warbo> nikosgr: OK. The deb" bit tells it to get regular packages (deb-src would get source code) the address tells it where to get them from. The dapper tells it the distribution, the main is the main ubuntu section, restricted is for non-free (not open source) stuff like nvidia drivers. universe tells it to add universe, the huge list of free packages which are not supported by Canonical and finally multiverse adds the list of no
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell Jimmey__ about thanks
<cahill_john> i find all crap in google
<DBO> slavik, sometimes you just have to go with whatever distro is best for your machine
<cahill_john> isnt there anything about DNS in ur minds?
<slavik> DBO: no ... ubuntu is best!!!
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, in an MS-DOS prompt, 'ipconfig/all' will tell you
<slavik> his other choice is gentoo
<whaley_work> hmmm, this reminds me:  is there a list of laptops that are known to work very well with ubuntu?
<slavik> cahill_john: you need a DNS server? or are you setting one up?
<apokryphos> whaley_work: /msg ubotu hardware
<whaley_work> I'm in the market to buy a laptop, but don't want to be arsed with windows or a mac
<slavik> whaley_work: compaq v2000z I have worked pretty much out of the box
<whaley_work> apokryphos: thanks :)
<Jimmey__> whaley_work, mine's a Packard Bell Easynote R4, and it EVERYTHING works
<enzo> I got a Asus laptipe, works wonderfully w/ubuntu
<whaley_work> thanks guys :)
<enzo> *laptop
<kkathman> wow Packard Bell is still making stuff?? hehe
<slavik> !v2000z
<ubotu> methinks v2000z is The followng wiki page has some information on fixing problems you might encounter with installing Breezy Badger on the Compaq Presario V2000Z. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2000Z
<DBO> whaley_work, pretty much everything works, the widescreens take a bit extra configuration sometimes, but its not a deal breaker
<Frogzoo> whaley_work: just be sure it's an nvid vid card, not ati
* slavik made that page
<slavik> Frogzoo: I resent that statement
<whaley_work> ya, i have an nvida card on my desktop and it works well with every linux distro i've tried
<Frogzoo> slavik: too bad :p
<slavik> Frogzoo: ati support is getting better and better
<whaley_work> i've only heard horror storeis about ati's
<nikosgr> Warbo: yes
<DBO> slavik, that may be true, but its still not fantastic
<enzo> anyone here know about pmout.allow in the etc folder???
<Frogzoo> slavik: so it sux marginally less than it used to
<xerophyte> does anybody know why do i get this error ount: block device /dev/sda5 is write-protected, mounting read-only the fstab entry for that /dev/sda5 /       ext3    defaults 1 1 and when i  try to  mount -o remount  / does anybody know does that mount is mounting with read-onley
<slavik> DBO: he told me horror stories of rpm and urpmi
<nikosgr> damn thsi xchat is not to what iam used too
<slavik> Frogzoo: much less :P
<slavik> nikosgr: gaim :)
<nikosgr> knoppix xhat is very differnt form this xchat
<Elazar> I did a default install of Ubuntu 5.1 and I'm getting this error when I try to do a JAR install of JEdit: Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<Jimmey__> slavik, I was about to suggest the same
<nikosgr> gaim is intant messaging
<nikosgr> iam talkign about chating
<Jimmey__> nikosgr, I'm using Gaim
<Frogzoo> slavik: I have an ati on my lappie, worse luck
<nikosgr> Gaim?
<Elazar> Can anyone suggest how to get around it?
<nikosgr> you talk to irc through gaim?
<nikosgr> !!1
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nikosgr
<Warbo> nikosgr: I am using GAIM this very second to chat to you
<nikosgr> wooow!
<nikosgr> i didnt know Gaim can be used to chatting too!
<Warbo> nikosgr: That's 'cos my XChat crashes :(
<slavik> DBO: urpmi broke itself when updating itself. and then there was rpm dependency hell (when he told me what it was ... I finally learned what horror it was)
<nikosgr> i though gaim was soemthign like MSN
<enzo> xerophye... fstab saying rw for sda 5 ?
<Frogzoo> slavik: to be fair, ati's 2d support is very good, but they're badly let down in the 3d department
<slavik> nikosgr: gaim supports more chatting protocols than any other software
<Warbo> nikosgr: GAIM connects to MSN, Yahoo!, AIM, Jabber (Google Talk) and others
<b08y> hello, does some one get also a damaged icon themes after updateing yesterday? (dapper beta)
<DBO> slavik, getting out of dependancy hell is easy... you get your install discs... =P
<Frogzoo> b08y: -> #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<nikosgr> wooow
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<nikosgr> thank you guiys
<slavik> Frogzoo: I will agree that ati driver support for linux is crap ... their driver support for windows used to be terrible, too ...
<nikosgr> i ddin knew this atll
<slavik> Frogzoo: remember?
<nikosgr> xchat is very differnt that what iam sude to
<slavik> Frogzoo: I have ati 200m on my lappy
<nikosgr> maybe its because it is gnomes xhat and not kde
<cahill_john> PPL I FOUND NO RESULTS MATCHING MY REQUEST
<slavik> nikosgr: xchat is a GUI, GUI requires you to poke (click) things and figure things out
<waylandbill> Where do I make a suggestion for the Live CD Installer?
<NoUse> Elazar search synaptic for gtk and java, there are gtk bindings for java you probably need to install
<nikosgr> i like irssi as well
<enzo> slavik.. seems that I should add mount lines to pmount for addition mounts.... from what I figure..
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, I've told you twice what you could do to solve you problem
<cahill_john> ANYONE
<slavik> cahill_john: do you need a DNS server or are you setting one up?
<slavik> enzo: would make sense ...
<NoUse> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<cahill_john> i need to enter it for my connection to work
<nikosgr> but when i open console i see this bloody white backgreound and ti really gets oin my nrvers
<nikosgr> i want it black with greenforeground
<cahill_john> how do i just enterit
<slavik> ahh, so you need a DNS server
<cahill_john> yeah
<nikosgr> but it sdeosnt hav an option
<Warbo> waylandbill: Maybe the #ubuntu-devel (I think it is called)
<cahill_john> so slavik what do i do
<slavik> cahill_john: firstly: 'sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf'
<enzo> guess I'll man pmount.. LOL !
<slavik> enzo: that's the spirit (/me knows nothing about pmount)
<rane_> how can i connect my linux computer to my windows comp?
<slavik> cahill_john: that will bring up a text file in gedit
<Jimmey__> rane_, you'll need Samba
<DBO> rane_, to share files?  samba
<rane_> what's that
<Jimmey__> DBO, damn, I'm too quick..
<Warbo> rane_: With a network card, or wireless. Either way use SAMBA (don't ask me though)
<cahill_john> ok
<Jimmey__> rane, lets you share files
<NoUse> !tell rane about samba
<cahill_john> hey SLAVIK
<slavik> cahill_john: add this to the end, nameserver 64.105.124.155
<antisocial_boris> how do i set up a network proxy?
<slavik> everything after the comma
<port7> apt-get install squid
<cahill_john> i have the dns server no.
<Warbo> be right back
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, why didn't you say!?
<cahill_john> it is 202.144.105.4
<slavik> what would make a good OS for a transparent proxy?
<nikosgr> ummm, ima looking at GAIM but i dotn see how can i connect to an irc networjk through it
<slavik> cahill_john: add that line ... that's a DNS server
<slavik> nikosgr: add an account
<Jimmey__> nikosgr, right click on the gaim icon, and click 'accounts'
<rane_> what's samba
<slavik> in account type, you select IRC
<slavik> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Jimmey__> slavik, you're on fire, man
<DBO> rane_, it lets you share files between windows and linux machines
<slavik> yes
<nikosgr> a y yes!
<nikosgr> it support protocls
<slavik> nikosgr: yup, what did I say? :P
<cahill_john> Jimmey i have seen my DNS server no.s in windows and need to put them in ubuntu
<nikosgr> i must inform it that i need an irc network yes...
<nikosgr> slavik: yeah ;)
<cahill_john> how can i do that
<cppnewbie> nikosgr, #ubuntu-gr :D
<slavik> cahill_john: change the IP address then if you want
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, system, administration, networking, then click the DNS tab
<enzo> I think I got the answer..
<nikosgr> there is also ubuntu-gr??!
<nikosgr> that would be very nice!
<cahill_john> how do i do it in the terminal
<cppnewbie> yep
<slavik> nikosgr: it fills the irc server with freenode, the network you are on right now
<cppnewbie> there is
<Jimmey__> !gr
<ubotu> methinks gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, why?
<cahill_john> bcoz my GUI is bugging me
<Jimmey__> Ehrm
<cahill_john> bcoz i tried doing it
<Jimmey__> Man ifconfig
<nikosgr> slavik: yeah by itself!
<cahill_john> ok then
<nikosgr> i diodn even had to type it!
<DBO> cahill_john, ok, you can do it this way "sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf"
<slavik> cahill_john: you need to exit gedit first I think
<DBO> cahill_john, then add the line "nameserver <IPADDRESS>"
<slavik> DBO: not vi
<slavik> DBO: gedit ...
<enzo> Important  note  for  Debian:  The  permission  to  execute  pmount  is restricted to members of the system group plugdev. Please add all desk top users who shall be able to use pmount to this group by executing -   adduser user plugdev  (as root).
<DBO> slavik, he wanted to do it in terminal
<cahill_john> i have my DNS server no.s
<slavik> then nano
<nikosgr> an i can be loggen into at rhe sma time with msn and irc and google chat?
<cppnewbie> to anyone that can help, while installing some packages i encounter errors. is it possible that they happen cuz of the fact that i am using 64 bits?
<cahill_john> they r 202.144.105.4
<slavik> cahill_john: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<cahill_john> ok
<cppnewbie> or it also depends on the errors?
<enzo> hence my seeing the disk & being unable to mount it !!
<Jimmey__> nikosgr, yes
<slavik> cppnewbie: possibly
<nikosgr> that great
<slavik> cppnewbie: and depends on errors
<nikosgr> hey iam coming now through gaim!
<cppnewbie> well ill post a simple one
<DBO> slavik, you got a problem with the worlds "best" text editor =P
<Jimmey__> cppnewbie, you're better off using a 32bit system. Or Gentoo XoD
<Jimmey__> DBO, XoD
<cahill_john> slavik after that
<slavik> DBO: I started using vi after going through vitutor... but new people should use something with lower learning curve
* Jimmey__ runs from the war that's surely about to start
<cppnewbie> well ive heard that u can just as well use a 64 bit system with symlinks to a 32 bit system chroot
<slavik> cahill_john: you're in nano?
<cahill_john> i am in windows man
<DBO> slavik, its not a learning curve, its more of a learning cliff
<cahill_john> if i could connect to IRC in linux i wouldnt be here
<slavik> cahill_john: scroll down to the last line, make a new one if needed ...
<Jimmey__> cppnewbie, you've just baffled me with technical words. You clearly know more than me :)
<enzo> slavik.. this is new to me.. to uses usb plugins, you gatta be membre of group plugdev??!!!
<slavik> enzo: I guess
<cppnewbie> Jimmey__, i barely know a thing about ubuntu. i havent even used it for a week
<enzo> wow.. that's not very kool...
<DBO> enzo, its a security thing
<cahill_john> add what line
<enzo> shoud be a line on this somewhere in ubuntu forums.. important nowadays..
<slavik> nameserver
<cahill_john> let me tell u my DNS no.s
<slavik> followed by a space and the IP address (number) of the DNS server
<slavik> do same line for each number
<cahill_john> my preferred DNS no. is 202.144.105.4
<enzo> goona check it out... bbl
<slavik> nameserver 202.144.105.4
<cahill_john> my alternate is 202.144.10.50
<slavik> that is the line you want
<Elazar> NoUse: Thanks. :)
<slavik> nameserver 202.144.10.50
<cahill_john> in the end?
<slavik> is the other line
<slavik> yes
<Jimmey__> cahill_john, system, administration, networking..
<Jimmey__> It's that simple :S
<cahill_john> do i add 2 lines then?
<slavik> yes
<slavik> Jimmey__: I think he is editing it from windows ...
<NikosGr> hey
<NikosGr> hi!
<DBO> with the ext2 file system plugin mcdoogle?
<Jimmey__> slavik, oh
<NikosGr> very beautifull
<slavik> hey, who are you?
<cahill_john> so i add these 2 lines slavik
<Jimmey__> The gaim guy..
<Jimmey__> :P
<slavik> cahill_john: yes
<NikosGr> slavik: :)
<cahill_john> and press ctrl. 0
<slavik> omg, he killed niko!!!
<slavik> :D
<cahill_john> or is it ctrl. + o
<slavik> cahill_john: yes
<slavik> then ctrl+x to exit
<NikosGr> loool
<cahill_john> then u sure it'll work?
<slavik> yes
<cahill_john> bcoz verything occured fine till noe
<slavik> unless something changes it ...
<cahill_john> my ip got configured correctly
<slavik> cahill_john: in terminal do 'sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.backup'
<cahill_john> so did my subnet mask and my dw
<slavik> but not dns servers?
<slavik> cahill_john: I had the same thing
<cahill_john> u said nano?
<slavik> cahill_john: yes
<cahill_john> now why did u change
<slavik> nano is an easier to use editor than vi
<slavik> gedit is a graphical text editor
<cahill_john> i use nano so i am proficient with  it
<slavik> oh, ok
<cahill_john> i use it for g++
<slavik> vi is another command line editor
<cahill_john> i hate it
<DBO> its wonderful
<slavik> if you code, look into vi evetually
<cahill_john> i know
<cahill_john> yeah
<cahill_john> so after i exit
<cahill_john> what do i do
<slavik> cahill_john: look for a file named 'vitutor'
<cahill_john> ok
<slavik> nothing ... they should work right away
<cahill_john> ok thanx
<slavik> you might have to restart your program though
<cahill_john> ok
<cahill_john> i.e. my firefox browser
<slavik> yes
* axisme likes nano
<cahill_john> ok man thanks a million
<slavik> np
<NikosGr> guys jabber is googls chat server?
<DBO> yes
<cahill_john> but i'll be back with more linux troubles
<slavik> Jimmey__: ib that render, did you do the textures?
<cahill_john> ok bye
<slavik> cahill_john: I or someone else will be here :)
<Jimmey__> slavik, every single one
<slavik> NikosGr: other way around :)
<DBO> NikosGr, do you need help setting up gtalk in GAIM?
<NikosGr> ye splease
<slavik> Jimmey__: want to UVMap and texture a Glock21C?
<NikosGr> becaus ei also have an account there
<DBO> NikosGr, ok, go to the add new account area
<slavik> NikosGr: there is no voice support though
<Jimmey__> slavik, that's a handgun, right?
<NikosGr> no problem
<slavik> yes
<slavik> Jimmey__: it's about 2k triangles
<DBO> NikosGr, click add, a new window will pop up, in there are a bunch of options, here is what you need to fill out
<Jimmey__> slavik, I don't know - The only UV map in that render was the floor, and that was really simple
* slavik couldn't texture to save his life
<slavik> p00p
<NikosGr> DBO: i did fill them
<NikosGr> but still i cant connect
<DBO> NikosGr, your screen name should not have the @gmail.com part
<slavik> NikosGr: any errors?
<NikosGr> a yes guys
<NikosGr> i was entering @gmail.com as well
<Jimmey__> slavik, can I see the model?
<NikosGr> because i though i must fill it all
<slavik> Jimmey__: hold on ...
<strav> he, anyone kind enough to tell me where does sendmail.cf got it's value for the cw line? (I've seen on other distros (other than debian/ubuntu) there's the sendmail.cw... )
<DBO> NikosGr, server is gmail.com, resources is game, and in advanced options TLS if available should be checked, connect port is 5222 and connect server is talk.google.com
<DBO> resource is gaim* (sorry)
<NikosGr> yeah!
<NikosGr> what is resources stand for?
<DBO> NikosGr, no idear, I think its an identifier for... something... yes
<martin_> hi
<DBO> hi
<NikosGr> like an ident or something
<DBO> NikosGr, I believe so yes
<martin_> my first time in irc :)
<hajuu> Anyone know why like 90% of the time I get "bad header lines" from apt-get au universe repositories, and sometiems it works perfect?
<DBO> martin_, here for help or fun? =)
<NikosGr> alias is the handle i wan tot appear right?
<martin_> just fun
<DBO> NikosGr, yes
<slavik> for you
<koobi> would anyone happen to know how a windows disk is acessible via the live CD? how can it be mounted? df -Th doesnt show any windows disks
<DBO> martin_, the fun room is #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for tech support mostly =)
<martin_> have just installed ubuntu in vmware
<Jimmey__> koobi, fdisk -l
<Jimmey__> Try that
<slavik> Jimmey__: I have a terrible render (low poly)
<_jason> koobi: sudo fdisk -l
<martin_> oh, sorry
<NikosGr> when i configure gaim chats
<koobi> thanks, i'll try. its for a friends PC, cant try it here coz i dont hve win here
<cppnewbie> is it possible to change the white background of the terminal to black and the letters to white?
<NikosGr> i cant understand what i must fiull as screen anem and what as an alias
<NoUse> NikosGr its so when you are logged into your jabber account from multiple accounts, you can set stuff like 'home' or 'office' so people know where you are chatting from,  In better jabber clients, you can set priorities and do some pretty cool stuff
<Jimmey__> cppnewbie, yep
<Jimmey__> Try editing the profile
<DBO> NikosGr, alias is what will show up on YOUR buddy list.  This is handy in cases were people have obscure screen names and you just want their real name to show up
<NikosGr> NoUse: Aaaah!, isee so that the use o\f resources
<martin_> how can i change channel?
<NoUse> NikosGr yup
<cppnewbie> Jimmey__, how?
<Jimmey__> Jimmey__, hit the 'edit' tab
<Jimmey__> Let me check
<DBO> martin_, into the text entry box type "/j #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Jimmey__> Yeah
<slavik> jimmey, a bad render of the gun ... I have the wavefront obj file if you want it
<Jimmey__> 'Edit', 'Profiles'
<martin_> thx
<hajuu> Anyone know why like 90% of the time I get "bad header lines" from apt-get au universe repositories, and sometiems it works perfect?
<Jimmey__> slavik, I don't think that the import scripts are working in my Blender
<DBO> hajuu, /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<Jimmey__> slavik, it doesn't appear to be sending, although I've accepted
<slavik> Jimmey__: take the render :P
<slavik> hmm, I'll pastebin it
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<cppnewbie> Jimmey__, thx, its better this way
<Jimmey__> cppnewbie, http://jimmey.ath.cx/content/Screenshot.png
<NikosGr> screen names and alias are soemthign different on irc conf of gaim?
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12926
<Jimmey__> Thanks
<slavik> NikosGr: correct
<hajuu> http://pastebin.com/683043 --sources.list
<DBO> Jimmey__, your background is sexerific
<hajuu> I can apt-get update, with no errors
<AnsiC> hello
<Jimmey__> DBO, thanks ;)
<hajuu> but downloading fails
<NikosGr> i understand screen anme as handle
<DBO> hi AnsiC
<Jimmey__> Slavik, that's a nice model :P
<slavik> I made a higher poly one
<DBO> hajuu, any way we can talk you into upgrading?
<NikosGr> but in alias what must i fill?
<slavik> the tac light lacks detail though
<slavik> because I don't have any shots of the back of it
<hajuu> dbo: sure... when my cds arrive.
<hajuu> :D
<slavik> NikosGr: leave it blank
<NikosGr> yes
<NikosGr> ubuntu is getting prettier and more easier at the time! :0
<DBO> hajuu, my guess is the problem isnt with your machine but that might just be me being stupid.  You COULD try using a different countries servers and see if that helps
<NikosGr> if only i could change teminal consoles background
<NikosGr> color and foreground color and size
<DBO> Jimmey__, how do I talk you into giving me a high res version of that?
<NikosGr> i hate white as bg
<Jimmey__> DBO, the background?
<DBO> Jimmey__, yes
<Jimmey__> DBO, like this
<cppnewbie> NikosGr, ellhniko ubuntu exeis?
<NikosGr> oxi xeno
<Jimmey__> Jimmey__, can I please have a high-res version of that background?
<Jimmey__> Then I'd say,
<Jimmey__> Sure, let me find it
<Jimmey__> ;)
<slavik> I'd give it for a sexual favor ...
<DBO> Jimmey__, can I please have a high-res version of that background?
<slavik> or money
<Jimmey__> DBO, sure, let me find it
<slavik> watch Jimmey__ say he doesn't have it
<NikosGr> sorry i got disconenctes
<NikosGr> did i missed soemthing?
<slavik> NikosGr: gr = greece?
<DBO> not really
<NikosGr> yes slavik
<slavik> k
<Jimmey__> DBO, the good news, or the bad news?
<axisme> what background?
* axisme wants to look
<NikosGr> umm any way i can chnage the terminal colors?
<NikosGr> bg and fg
<slavik> NikosGr: yes
<Jimmey__> http://jimmey.ath.cx/content/Screenshot.png
<slavik> profile
<NikosGr> conosle are ncie when they are green on black :)
<DBO> bad news?
<rune_kg> #?
<NikosGr> and thay are bigeger sizes
<Jimmey__> DBO, I've not got the original, high-res
<DBO> doh
<Elazar> NoUse: Did what you suggested and now I get this when I run the jEdit installer: ** ERROR **: file ../../../src/libjava/jni/gtk-peer/gnu_java_awt_peer_gtk_GtkImage.c: line 572 (createRawData): assertion failed: (data_fid != 0)
<utente> sorry, a new user, sandra. May someone can tell me how install java on Ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> DBO, good news is, I've got an trimmed version that's ready made for terminal backgrounds, and...
<axisme> can i have a copy of that background too? :-D
<Jimmey__> I'll host it on FTP :P
<teletubbie> hi
<teletubbie> what tool do I install to see the cpu temperature?
<NoUse> Elazar I would talk to the Jedit people
<Jimmey__> Actually, guys, try http://jimmey.ath.cx/content/Firefox_wallpaper2.png
<DBO> telemaco, lm-sensors
<NikosGr> is it easy to do what i want or is it complicated?
<Elazar> NoUse: K, thanks. Don't suppose you have any suggest as to why Ubuntu sees my Creative MuVo 256 MB as a "973.8 MB Removable Volume?"
<slavik> NikosGr: profile
<slavik> right click in window and then settings or whatever
<slavik> or file -> settings
<slavik> poke around the menu
<Putiikki> Elazar: my 1GB muvo says same
<slavik> Elazar: are you against the extra storage ???
<teletubbie> how do I use lm-sensor?
<NikosGr> edit->profiels i see
<teletubbie> any aplet for that?\
<NoUse> Elazar well my Muve 64MB is seen as a "removable volume" but I don't know why it is messing up the size so much
<Elazar> slavik: I just know it's not there. ;)
<NikosGr> yeahh
<Elazar> NoUse: Hm... K, thanks.
<slavik> Elazar: well, wasn't there a 512MB mp3 player with a 4gb card or something?
<NikosGr> it sthere i can anjust anythign now!
<slavik> :P
<NikosGr> thanks!
<VR_> how can i do a clean install of dapper over the network, even though i only have a breezy cd.
<ubuntu> Vi saluto
<ubuntu> com?
<slavik> mark needs to get on here more often so we can bug him about russians in space :D
<teletubbie> how do I use lm-sensor?
<VR_> i tried a server install with breezy, then changed the sources.list to read dapper instead of breezy and did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... that gave me problems though
<slavik> yes it would VR_ ... not a good idea to do that
<VR_> slavik: is there any other method?
<slavik> VR_: change those back to breezy and the update
<zielony> Do you know some good free isp panels ? (something like CPanel)
<slavik> VR_: you want to upgrade to dapper?
<VR_> slavik: oh i tried it on my test machine, i've since reinstalled breezy on there.
<slavik> zielony: SSH ;)
<slavik> VR_: you can use the update manager :)
<VR_> slavik: not really upgrade, but do a clean-install
<slavik> !update
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<slavik> there is a wiki page on upgrading to dapper from breezy if you want
<slavik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12928
<VR_> i see
<Elazar> Yeah, this makes a whole lot of sense -- Contents: 176.3 MB, Volume: 973.8 MB, Free Space: 64.6 MB.
<slavik> sudo "update-manager -d"
<slavik> pretty much all it tells you to do
<figaro> salut
<VR_> alrighty
<VR_> thanks slavik
<Jimmey__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<figaro> hi
<slavik> VR_: it's how I updated mine
<VR_> that's a cool screeny btw
<slavik> Elazar: maybe your muvo is 1GB but the stuff over 256MB is disabled?
<NikosGr> done! looks great
<slavik> ty
<VR_> slavik: sudo: update-manager -d: command not found
<VR_> oh maybe i need to install it
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> probably ... heh
<VR_> =)
<enzo> Join Ubuntu-fr
<enzo> darned
<slavik> VR_: did you put update-manager -d in quotes?
<slavik> it has to be in quotes
<VR_> slavik: yeah
<Elazar> slavik: Guess so...
<slavik> good
<VR_> its not working
<slavik> Elazar: read up if you can unlock the hidden power!!! :D
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> you have update-manager installed?
<VR_> and i had update-manager already installed
<VR_> yup
<slavik> sudo "update-manager -d"
<slavik> just like that ...
<slavik> with quotes
<VR_> slavik: it's gksudo "update-manager -d"
<_jason> VR_: type: which update-manager
<VR_> _jason: it's working already
<_jason> oh
<NikosGr> nikos@dell:~$ find / -name eth*.conf
<VR_> it was gksudo
<VR_> not just sudo
<slavik> hmm, should've been gksudo ...
<NikosGr> iam lokking eth0.conf gile
<slavik> yea
<VincentMX> is there any good x86 emulator in Ubuntu's apt?
<VR_> thanks slavik, _jason
<Frogzoo> NikosGr: /etc/network/interfaces
<slavik> VincentMX: are you not on x86?
<slavik> VR_: any time ...
<samuel_> speak italien
<samuel_> italian
<NikosGr> Frogzoo: /etc/network/interfaces is a conf file?
<slavik> _jason will be here so you can bother him :D
<slavik> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Frogzoo> NikosGr: aye, that it be
<NikosGr> yeah
<NikosGr> i though it would be called eth0.conf
<VincentMX> slavik, yes i am, but i want to try ReactOS, and i don't feel like installing it, since it takes hours on my computer, and i won't be able to be on irc then
<Frogzoo> NikosGr: Redhat?
<slavik> VincentMX: read into vmware
<slavik> !vmware
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<VR_> slavik: ubotu doesn't like you at all today
<astro9040> does anyone know what i need to start compiling programs like what programs im going to need
<slavik> he's still not happy about last night
<Frogzoo> !build-essential
<ubotu> well, build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<NikosGr> Frogzoo: yeah :)
<slavik> Frogzoo: the line about interface file, add an "arrg, matey!" at the end :D
<Frogzoo> arrr
<astro9040> !build-essential
<ubotu> it has been said that build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<NikosGr> iam getting used to ubuntru pretty qucik with your help guys!
<mojo> hello party people.  i have had my first kernel panic.  isn't that fun?  I upgraded from breezy to dapper using the update manager (gksudo update-manager -d).  Luckily I have a amd64 install to play with on a different partition.  But thanks to macromedia I can't really just start up and using this install daily yet.  Anyone got some advice for me?   I have never had a kernel panic before.
<slavik> now you need a parrot ... and you are all set to be a pirate :D
<jono> hi all
<NoUse> !xen
<ubotu> well, xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<jono> anyone running Xgl here with the ATI propreitary driver?
<teletubbie> how do you configure lm-sensor?
<astro9040> can anyone help
<slavik> jono: ati driver yes, xgl no ...
<NikosGr> umm, may i ask what tool u use to listen music(mp3)? is there soemthign similar to  media player classic?
<slavik> jono: try the #ubuntu+1 channel and also the forums
<Frogzoo> NikosGr: amarok
<slavik> NikosGr: media player :P
<Frogzoo> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<slavik> !totem
<jono> I am having trouble getting accelleration working with xgl
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<slavik> wtf?
<NikosGr> yes but amarok is for kde no?
<slavik> ubotu, totem is a very nice media player that is installed with Ubuntu. It can be found in Applications -> Sound and Video.
<ubotu> slavik: okay
<slavik> NikosGr: yes
<NikosGr> but iam using gnome
<slavik> NikosGr: go to applications and then sound and video and just about anything there will play sound stuff
<NikosGr> so its btter to sue totem?
<klm> ubotu totem
<ubotu> from memory, totem is a very nice media player that is installed with Ubuntu. It can be found in Applications -> Sound and Video.
<NikosGr> i mean download totem
<slavik> NikosGr: doesn't matetr really
<slavik> totem is already installed
<slavik> so is xmms
<slavik> xmms is like winamp on linux
<NikosGr> i see
<astro9040> totem doesnt always work
<NikosGr> totem is not installed to me
<slavik> hmm
<astro9040> i cant get it to play my movies or music
<slavik> NikosGr: are you using the default install of ubuntu?
<slavik> astro9040: do you have the codecs?
<NikosGr> yes form the torrent i download
<NikosGr> cd instalaltion
<NikosGr> not dvd installation
<slavik> k
<astro9040> slavik, how do i get them/install them and where to
<slavik> 'Movie Player'
<zielony> Do you know some good free isp panels ? (something like CPanel)
<slavik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<shamea> 
<teletubbie> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<slavik> zielony: hit up google for that, it is a better source than this channel
<shamea> , Hi
<shamea> ..
<tdn> I have just installed my HP LaserJet 1010 In ubuntu Dapper Drake and when trying to print a text file using lpr, it says: lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<shamea>   ?
<slavik> shamea: please type in english
<shamea> ..
<shamea> sorry,,
<NikosGr> slavik: must i download totem?
<slavik> it's ok
<slackern> was that chinese?
<slavik> NikosGr: it's not required
<slavik> dunno
<slavik> shamea: what language do you speak?
<alterr> hello guys: what the command to list the  packages dependency?
<shamea> Where's Korean..? I'm Ubuntu Korean user/..
<slavik> ahh
<slackern> !kr
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slackern
<slavik> !kr
<NikosGr> slavik: what do you mean?
<NikosGr> i need totem to ehar music and watch videos no?
<shamea> yeah.. I'm korean..
<slavik> NikosGr: I use totem
<astro9040> slavik, actually where do i install them i have a copy of the win32 codecs do i put them in /usr/lib/win32 like the other distros
<shamea> ahh!!
<slavik> astro9040: there is a package for those
<Stargazers> Hi. Does GNomes sound recorder Jack?
<hajuu> yeah.. switched over to the main ubuntu repositories.. all good
<slavik> shamea: I don't think there is a ubuntu channel for korean users
<slavik> shamea: let me check more
<ColD_7> is the ubuntu 6.04 available to the web now?
<shamea> I'll going to my Korean sever...sorrysorry..;;
<NikosGr> slavik: yes but i dotn have it, must i apt-get install totem ?
<astro9040> slavik, in the ubuntu repository?
<tdn> How to set the defaul tprinter for lpr?
<shamea> Have a nice day.!! slavik..
<Stargazers> I have a problem to record audio :S
<Stargazers> It just don't record it
<sadfasdf> i have a small problem with  finding dc++ server and client progs that are in exucutable and not in source anyone got any clue i have tried goggle but dont realy no what to seach for
<slavik> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Stargazers> On Line In
<slavik> ColD_7: no 6.04 ... we get 6.06 ...
<NikosGr> slavik: ?
<slavik> ahh, yes then
<alterr> what the command to list the  packages dependency?
<jono> whats the name of the propreitary ATI driver package in dapper?
<slavik> fglrx-something ...
<slavik> alterr: apt-cache depends packagename
<GazzaK> erm, when you run glxgears -printfps to give an idea of fps, is the gear ani supposed to be run full screen?
<alterr> slavik: thanks
<Stargazers> Anyone ideas?
<Stargazers> Why I can't record Line In
<Stargazers> I try to record guitars in Line In
<ColD_7> slavik, so am i able to get 6.06 on web now?
<Stargazers> But I can't record
<Stargazers> It just don't save anything
<Stargazers> But I can play thru soundcard
<Stargazers> That works fine
<rane_> what is WINS
<slavik> ColD_7: only beta
<Stargazers> I can mute it or let it play
<Stargazers> And that workd
<Stargazers> Works
<Stargazers> But recording - No way :(
<Stargazers> Any ideas what it might be?
<rane_> what is WINS?
<slavik> !wins
<ubotu> slavik: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=1&q=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WINS&e=14905&ei=f45PRIHPCJT2qAK1-6XJAQ
<Jimmey__> For anyone that downloaded the background from my site, I found it on gnome-look. I feel guilty for not giving the artist that created it credit :(
<slavik> Jimmey__: it's ok, I already dtole your render :P
<Jimmey__> slavik, XoD
<Jimmey__> Nice to know it's worth stealing
<slavik> Jimmey__: better than nothing ;)
<rane_> !wins
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rane_
<teletubbie> does cpu freq scaling save energy?
<slavik> teletubbie: yes
<slavik> because lower freq also uses lower voltage
<VincentMX> slavik, VMware is not in Ubuntu's apt
<VincentMX> becouse it isn't opensource
<slavik> VincentMX: no it isn't
<VincentMX> and the file is rpm
<VincentMX> and alien takes hours to install it
<slavik> vmware is not free with proper "patches" ;)
<slavik> hmm ... there was something else that was mentioned ...
<VincentMX> xen?
<slavik> I think so
<slavik> !xen
<ubotu> hmm... xen is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/ .
<VincentMX> hmm
<slavik> yes, that
<Stargazers> Anyone doesn't know about recording audio??
<VincentMX> xen can't run lot's of os's
<valentyn_> what exacly?
<VincentMX> you need to compile the OS for xen
<Frafra> hi all
<valentyn_> hi
<VincentMX> yo Frafra
<Frafra> I need to edit the partition table of my ipod and I must be sure that is not mounted and not in use. How can I do that?
<teletubbie> cpu running at 30 C :)
<slavik> umount it ...
<slavik> teletubbie: nice
<Frafra> slavik: yes :) but when I write new partitions, ubuntu mount them!
<slavik> I see ... can you umount them?
<rane_> how do run files on terminal? what command do i use?
<Frafra> slavik: yes, but I want that ubuntu don't touch them :) No automount included.
<slavik> rane_: what do you mean? you want to view a file?
<Seantater> rane_: what do you want to run?
<rane_> i want to change some things in smb.conf
<Seantater> rane_: then open gedit
<slavik> Frafra: I am sure you can disable the automounter
<rane_> where
<Seantater> rane_: to the file you are trying to edit
<NoUse> rane_ gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf should work
<Frafra> slavik: yes, but I don't know how
<slavik> neither do I :(
<slavik> !automount
<ubotu> slavik: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> !amount
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<slavik> hmm, sorry :(
<Frafra> ok :(
<Frafra> I think that I must edit fstab...
<fastwings> if i want install the win coedc so i can play moviews and staff
<Gryzo1> The Synaptic version in 6.06 has no "showdisabledsoftwaresources", any ideas on how to perform this very same task?
<fastwings> what i need do
<WolfmanK> I'm installing dapper but the live cd forces a gnome 640x 480 resolution on my system with...   any way to change that?
<slavik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<slavik> !tell Gryzo1 -about repos
<Elazar> Trying to install the JRE 1.5 using the directions here ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=AddingJavaSupport#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249 ... up to the point where I'm running this command ... sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common ... and getting this error ... E: Couldn't find package java-package ... suggestions?
<sml> I cant run update-manager .. this message appears .. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Elazar> I've enabled universe and multiverse repos in Synaptic.
<Frafra> if I edit fstab, do I have to restart pc? [excuseme for the bad english] 
<NikosGr> to listen an mp3 i must totem filename.mp3 ?
<Gryzo1> slavik: thanks, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto says one thing and the screen shows a different one. There's no such checkbox in my synaptic.
<NoUse> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<Gryzo1> !tell Gryzo1 -about repos
<sml> usually it asks for the root password .. but nothing happens anymore :(
<NikosGr> Gryzo1: me too
<senjin> anyone know a dc++ server prog that dont have to bee compiled?
<NikosGr> i had the smae problem today Gryzo1
<NoUse> Elazar have you refreshed your sources since you've updated your repos?
<slavik> Gryzo1: uncomment the proper lines with a text editor
<farruinn> Frafra: Depends on the changes you made I guess
<Gryzo1> NikosGr: and what did you do ? hand edit?
<NikosGr> i asked warbo and he told me
<NikosGr> wait iam gonan paste to youu the lien i have added
<Frafra> farruinn: I've put 3 lines at the end like this: /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom2   auto    noauto          0       0
<Gryzo1> NikosGr: thanks.
<sml> has anyone else had similar issues with update-manager?
<NikosGr> no problem
<farruinn> Frafra: I don't think you should have to reboot then
<NikosGr> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<NikosGr> here
<slavik> sml: use gksudo instead of sudo
<Gryzo1> NikosGr: in which file did you add this?
<Elazar> NoUse: If you mean doing sudo apt-get update then yes.
<slavik> Gryzo1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<NikosGr> you have 2 ways
<NoUse> Elazar I would double check your repos and make sure multiverse isn't commented out
<NikosGr> you can deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sml> slavik .. same message ... The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<Gryzo1> NikosGr: no prob, i've used vi ;)
<NikosGr> ot uou can do it via synaptic
<slavik> gksudi update-manager
<NikosGr> settings->add->custom an then add this line
<slavik> gksudo*
<NikosGr> cat deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Elazar> Odd... it was. :\ I used Synaptic to enable it. Not sure why it didn't take.
<NikosGr> damn sorry
<NikosGr> echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gryzo1> NikosGr:  :) thanks
<slavik> sml: you have to be the user that was created when ubuntu was installed
<NikosGr> Gryzo1: glad to be of a help Gryzo1
<Oli> HIya, just apt-get'ed mysql server, trying to start it up, without look evenwith the start script or just mysqld_safe it starts and instantly shutsdown...no interessting loogs, next step to try? Some other friend has exact the same issue - any hints?
<sml> salvik .. yes .. result .. Failed to run update-manager
<sml> The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<fastwings> armm will win32codec will run video of mp4?
<fastwings> the new encoding
<sml> slavik ... yes I was ... but i did add a new user after ? has that done something?
<sml> how do i remove a user?
<korniche> hi all
<korniche> i'm having a little problem here ,
<korniche> is there anyone to help me ?
<Gryzo1> NikosGr: Now I need to remember why I wanted to add this :D
<NoUse> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<korniche> i just finished installing Ubuntu
<NikosGr> Gryzo1: lol
<korniche> i'm newbie ..
<astro9040> anyone know anything about vservers or xen
<_jason> !ask =~ s/outputs/and outputs/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<korniche> i've an SCSI hard disk
<NikosGr> because you need your sytem to know where to find new packages
<korniche> how can i mount it to read datas inside ?
<NikosGr> i wonder why be default isn like this
<_jason> !ask =~ s/outputs/output/
<ubotu> _jason: OK
<slavik> korniche: do you know the file system on the drive?
<mwe> !ask =~ s/,and/and/
<ubotu> mwe: that doesn't contain ',and'
<sml> how do you delete a user from the system?
<mwe> !ask =~ s/, and/ and/
<ubotu> OK, mwe
<korniche> slavik,  i don't think so ..
<slavik> sml: using passwd ...
<slavik> korniche: did Windows format the scsi drive?
<korniche> slavik,  , i think that i just need to know how to mount a hard disk
<NoUse> sml you can use the users and passwords dialgo in system -> administration
<sml> NoUse .. of course .. ta :)
<slavik> korniche: for that, we need to know the file system that the drive was formatted with.
<korniche> slavik, , i tryed with windows , i saw it as a hard disk , but i can't get inside , coz it's an Unix partition ..
<slavik> korniche: this is so that the system knows how to access it and stuff
<slavik> korniche: that is closer
<sml> slavik .. man passwd looks easy also :)
<slavik> sml: :P
<slavik> korniche: which unix formatted the drive?
<korniche> ahh slavik  , u're talking about witch partition ? if it's NTFS or FAT or something else ?
<slavik> what OSmade the partition?
<slavik> yes
<slavik> that is called the file system though
<korniche> ok .. this hard disk was on a server with Unix
<NikosGr> can ubuntu write to ntfs volumes as well as it read them?
<axisme> no
<slavik> ntfs, fat32, ext3 ... are file systems :)
<mwe> NikosGr: not safely
<slavik> NikosGr: what mwe said
<patrick_king> i have a file called   realsoft3d-4.5-linux-i386.sh  on my desktop how do i install it
<korniche> ok slavik  :p
<slavik> korniche: so, do you know the file system?
<NikosGr> iam willing to try it
<korniche> just a second , i'll check it
<slavik> patrick_king: in terminal 'sudo sh filename.sh'
<axisme> then you need to recompile your kernel
<mwe> NikosGr: it will probalby break
<NikosGr> i will now create  a test file with vi and i will try to write it to windows xo d:\ drive
<konstandinosk> hi i got disconnected so if anyone replied please let me know
<slavik> NikosGr: before you do that
<konstandinosk> milas ellinika?
<teletubbie> how do you install spell check for xchat?
<slavik> writing that single file can mess up the entire thing ... so back up first
<NikosGr> but i dont want my xp to crush
<NoUse> NikosGr then I would recommend against it
<korniche> hey slavik  , it's telling that it's not formated , but i just took it off from the server and it was working and there's still the datas , and i even can boot on it too
<Elazar> NoUse: OK, uncommented the multiverse lines, did an update (and actually got updates this time), did an upgrade, and then tried the same command again and got the same error.
<dg_w> Are ther rumurs right that Ubuntu are thinking of using the click and run warehouse  ..... plese tell me no :(
<korniche> but , here it's telling that it's not formated with ubuntu
<slavik> NikosGr: I would suggest using winxp and burning important data to a CD first
<NikosGr> umm ok i will use it in an ntfs partitoin i dotn have crucial data on
<slavik> korniche: can you get the file system type? we need it for mount
<axisme> i think it can write to fat32 safely
<NikosGr> pray for me folks! :)
<slavik> NikosGr: then feel free to write and stuff
<korniche> slavik, , how can i do it ? just for informations , when i saw it on windows with Partition magic 8.0 , it said that it's a Unix partition
<konstandinosk> does anyone know how to configure xserver-xorg for a radeon x550?
<slavik> hmm, that's not enough info
<konstandinosk> default ati drivers dont work
<slavik> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<konstandinosk> thanks slackern
<konstandinosk> slavik even
<slavik> use the BinaryDriverHowTo ...
<visik7> hi
<slavik> korniche: hold on
<NoUse> NikosGr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NTFSReadWrite
<korniche> ok
<Seantater> visik7: helllo
<visik7> anyone know how can I use target DROP cited in man iptables with ubuntu ?
<overrider> does postfix have already pop3 server?
<visik7> overrider: no
<slavik> korniche: what Unix system was it?
<overrider> visik7, ah i thought so. can you recommend a good one?
<slavik> korniche: go to System -> Administration -> Disks ... see if it gets listed there
<korniche> yeah , it's listed there
<visik7> overrider: pop server or a mail server that includes smtp and pop3 ?
<korniche> but it's telling that it's not formated
<slavik> hmm
<korniche> slavik korniche: what Unix system was it? ==> i don't know exactelly , it's not mine
<overrider> visik7, sorry. a popserver i can use in conjunction with postfix
<NoUse> korniche are you sure there is data on the drive?
<slavik> korniche: k, what is it in /dev ?
<teletubbie> how do I enable spell checking?
<XamDM> is the package xserver-xorg in dapper broken ??
<visik7> overrider: depend on the method u use to store accounts
<slavik> NoUse: can mount detect the file system automatically?
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<korniche> NoUse,  , yeah i'm sure !
<NoUse> slavik sometimes
<slavik> XamDM: don't think so
<GazzaK> I used glxgears to test if my ati drivers were working okay, but I have noticed that if the size of the window the gears are displayed in changes, the fps rate changes, is there a standard window size to use this to compare performance with?
<slavik> NoUse: I want him to do that
<XamDM> slackern, hm upgrade failed
<slavik> GazzaK: glxgears is not a good benchmark tool
<XamDM> slackern,  /var/cache/apt/archives/xserver-xorg_7.0.0-0ubuntu31_i386.deb
<XamDM> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jimmey__> slavik, what is
<slavik> Jimmey__: 3dmark2001se?
<teletubbie> how do I enable spell checking?
<NoUse> XamDM the deb you have might be corrupt, try deleting it and redownloading
<Elazar> NoUse: Uncommented multiverse lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, updated, upgraded, ran sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common, and I'm still getting E: Couldn't find package java-package.
<korniche> yeah , it's /dev/sda
<NoUse> Elazar pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<slavik> korniche: sda ... what? there should be a number after it
<XamDM> NoUse, didn't work
<korniche> Nope
<korniche> just sda
<slavik> k
<korniche> ah wait , sda4
<korniche> sorry
<slavik> korniche: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/scsidrive'
<Beawolfe> Can anyone tell me how to get firefox to update to its newest version
<slavik> ok, the instead of sda, use sda4 in that line
<NikosGr> exmm guys
<slavik> Beawolfe: breezy is not getting forefox 1.5
<korniche> slavik korniche: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/scsidrive' ==< where ?
<Elazar> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12929
<thoreauputic> Elazar: my guess is you uncommented the backports multiverse but didn't add normal multiverse lines
<NoUse> XamDM I'm getting the same error now, its probably broken
<waylandbill> is there a script that makes ssh public/private key pair and uploads to a server?
<NikosGr> what si the comamnds that will show mw all mounted volumes?
<slavik> korniche: in terminal (command line)
<Elazar> thoreauputic: D'oh! You're probably right about that. :P
<NikosGr> and their mountpoints?
<slavik> NikosGr: mount
<XamDM> NoUse, ok, thx
<Beawolfe> Do you mean its not available for Breezy?
<NikosGr> slavik: that simpel huh? :)
<thoreauputic> Elazar: just add the word multiverse on each universe line
<slavik> Beawolfe: correct, although you can still install it
<NikosGr> i though cat /etc/fstab
<GazzaK> slavik, thanks for that, will keep that in mind.
<slavik> !tell Beawolfe about firefox
<thoreauputic> Elazar: and yes, looks like that's the problem
<patrick_king> where can i get  wormux
<slavik> !ff
<ubotu> slavik: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<patrick_king> as theversion that i got with my linux mag int working
<NoUse> Elazar if you do apt-cache search java-package does it show up?
<slavik> NikosGr: what did you expect? this isn't windows :P
<Elazar> NoUse: Command runs, but no output.
<thoreauputic> NoUse: it won't until he fixes the list and runs apt-get update
<thoreauputic> :)
<NikosGr> ok folks i knwo try to!
<korniche> slavik,  , it's first time that i use ubuntu , i used mandrake before , where can i find the remote ?
<NikosGr> nikos@dell:~$ cp korios.txt /dev/hdb3
<korniche> the terminal ?
<Jimmey__> slavik, what do you use to model
<NikosGr> this si th big moment we all awaiting for!
<NoUse> Elazar pastebin the output of apt-get update
<slavik> used 3ds max for that one
<slavik> korniche: remote?
<Jimmey__> You use others?
<NikosGr> cp: cannot create regular file `/dev/hdb3': Permission denied
<slavik> I used milkshape3d ...
<NikosGr> damn! why?
<slavik> why?
<korniche> slavik korniche: in terminal (command line) ==< how can i open it ?
<NikosGr> must i define a filename?
<Jimmey__> slavik, no Blender?
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: /dev/hdb3 is a device - what are you trying to do?
<slavik> korniche: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Elazar> NoUse, thoreauputic: Took thoreauputic's suggestion and it seems to be working now. Thanks to both of you.
<BearKnuckle> NikosGr: Why do you want to create a file there?
<slavik> Jimmey__: have it but haven't learned it
<thoreauputic> Elazar: :)
<patrick_king> anyone
<Jimmey__> slavik, I see..
<VincentMX> /join #reactos
<slavik> when I started modeling blender wasn't popular yet ...
<VincentMX> /join #freenode
<VincentMX> ?
<NikosGr> i must then try to
<NikosGr> cp korios.txt /dev/hdb3
<VincentMX> why doesn't xchat join?
<NikosGr> cp korios.txt /dev/hdb3/korios.txt
<thoreauputic> VincentMX: leading space?
<NikosGr> ?
<NikosGr> give a filename
<VincentMX> thoreauputic, no
<korniche> slavik,  , it's telling " mount: vous devez spcifier le type de systme de fichiers
<korniche>  "
<NikosGr> i just wantes to palce a file form my home folder to a ntfs partition
<slavik> korniche: can you translate that to english please?
<korniche> it mean => u need to specify the type of system files
<DBO> NikosGr, you cant write to NTFS is ubuntu
<ompaul> VincentMX, so why the spam?
<DBO> in*
<slavik> korniche: right... this is why we need to know the system type
<Gryzo1> Did anyone have success installing Opera 9 on 6.06 ?
<VincentMX> ompaul, i don't spam, i just try to join a f*cking channel
<NikosGr> nikos@dell:~$ cp korios.txt /dev/hdb3/korios.txt
<NikosGr> cp: accessing `/dev/hdb3/korios.txt': Not a directory
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<BearKnuckle> There is hardly a good write-support for ntfs-filesystems yet, NikosGr
<Jimmey__> XoD
<NoUse> korniche what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' output?
<VincentMX> i'll use xchat's gui channel thing
<ompaul> VincentMX, (A) we don't do *language and (B) you must have a leading space
<korniche> ok , slavik  , when i was on windows , it said that it's a UNIX partition and another name
<korniche> i forgot , if u tell me 2 or 3 types of partitions
<runelind> does xinerama need to have the same resolution on both displays?
<ompaul> VincentMX, click on the channels
<korniche> i'll remember it
<slavik> ext3
<BearKnuckle> NikosGr: You cannot write directly to a device. You must mount the harddisk and then write to the mounted filestructure.
<slavik> reiserfs
<slavik> xfs
<slavik> ufs
<BearKnuckle> NikosGr: Anyway you cannot write on ntfs-disks at the moment.
<DBO> NikosGr, also, you cannot write to NTFS in ubuntu
<korniche> slavik,  , nope
* thoreauputic *grins* at ompaul  ;-)
<NikosGr> i see
<korniche> are they Unix partitions ?
<NoUse> korniche slavik Windows isn't aware of Unix partitions, it just calls Unix partions "Unknown" or "Corrupt"
<Jimmey__> BearKnuckle, or he could open up his hard drive and start writing stuff with a magnet
<NikosGr> and all of that caosue microsuck keeps ntfs code locked
<Jimmey__> XoD
<slavik> NoUse: I realize that
<ompaul> thoreauputic, :-)
<slavik> korniche: check your messages
<slavik> any of those?
<NoUse> korniche did you run the fdisk command I sent you?
<BearKnuckle> You can use the captive-driver to write to ntfs-filesystems, but you have to own a windows-license since this driver is using windows-drivers directly.
<korniche> NoUse , it was the partition magic that told that
<Gryzo1> Fedora Core 5 had a "tab" in the screen settings to enable Dual Head, is there anything like that in Ubuntu 6.06?
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> rumour has it, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<BearKnuckle> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<thoreauputic> BearKnuckle: see ubotu above
<korniche> slavik,  , nope , noone of those
<jono> anyone getting problems with a recent package upgrade with xserver-xorg ?
<BearKnuckle> Yes, I saw to late, didn't know this is not usable in ubuntu.
<korniche> how can i know the system file on linux then ?
<jono> I am getting: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/config: line 973: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<XamDM> korniche, me to
<BearKnuckle> jono: Me too!
<slavik> it's ext3 if you don't know which one it is
<NoUse> korniche did you run the fdisk command I sent you?
<visik7> why iptables hasn't lib/iptables/libipt_ROUTE.so while debian has ? if debian has it I don't think it's a porting problem to other arch
<jono> BearKnuckle: ahhh, I figured it was just me
<visik7> it's stupid to disable this module
<BearKnuckle> jono: there is a rumor about a fix, but no explicit infos yet. I think we must wait.
<korniche> NoUse korniche what does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' output? ==> this ?
<NoUse> korniche yes
<korniche> yeah i did now
<BearKnuckle> jono: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166410
<korniche> i past it here ??
<NoUse> korniche no pastebin it
<konstandinosk> slavik: "couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx" - now what? tutorial doesn't say what to do in that situation
<korniche> how ?
<slavik> korniche: no, paste tp pastebin
<NoUse> !tell korniche about pastebin
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<slavik> konstandinosk: hmmm
<mlehrer> konstandinosk: look at the package named linux-restricted-modules
<slavik> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<BearKnuckle> Oh my, a new apt-get dist-upgrade problem, the last upgrade wasn't tested intensivly enough, eh?
<bembo> what flowchart program would you recommend (except dia)?
<bembo> 
<NoUse> bembo there a program called kivio
<slavik> Draw?
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<slavik> OOo2 Draw
<korniche> slavik,  , nouse , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12931
<bembo> NoUse, thanx i will  try it
<korniche> NoUse,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12931
<DaneeBoy> I have a question... I'm about to format and go back to Breezy from Dapper. I want to make a seperate home partition. I know how to tell the partitioner to mount a partition at /home. Does ubuntu automaticalyl regonize that home is on a seperate partition?
<jono> BearKnuckle: ok, I had a chat with a dev and he is onto it
<konstandinosk> !linux-restricted-modules
<ubotu> konstandinosk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NoUse> korniche that means there is no partition on that disk
<DaneeBoy> I know.. I'm going to format and create the parition
<korniche> oh my god
<Jimmey__> Guys, try /msg ubotu moo
<slavik> !moo
<ubotu> moo is, like, totally, moo
<korniche> NoUse,  mean that there's no data then !!
<NoUse> korniche doesn't look like it
<korniche> ok
<DaneeBoy> Basically i'm figuring on keeping a seperate partition for Dapper & Breezy and giving them each 10 GB but keeping my home parition seperate
<korniche> BrB
<korniche> i'll reboot on the SCSI hard disk
<korniche> to check !!
<korniche> see ya , and thx for ur help !!
<Jimmey__> DaneeBoy, smart idea :S I should've thought of that
<slavik> Jimmey__: and waste 10gb? it can be used for better purposes ;)
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell slavik about moo
<DaneeBoy> Jimmey_: I read it on the forums but cannot find the link that explaned how to make ubuntu mount the /home parition on boot
<Jimmey__> Ask slavik, he knows everything
<slavik> Hattori Hanzo ... you are missing MySQL ...
<DaneeBoy> Really? ^.^?
<Jimmey__> I'm betting slavik knows
<Hattori> slavik, the package got upgraded
<NikosGr> lets suppose we could in fact write to ntfs volumes
<Hattori> probably..
<slavik> Jimmey__: if I knew half of what you think I know ... you would welcome your new knowledgeable overlord :D
<NikosGr> is this correct?
<NikosGr> nikos@dell:~$ cp korios.txt /dev/hdb3/korios.txt
<NikosGr> cp: accessing `/dev/hdb3/korios.txt': Not a directory
<Jimmey__> ( He's been here, helping people, non-stop, for hours )
<jono> BearKnuckle: ok a fix has been uploaded, just wait a while until it is resolved
<slavik> Hattori: re-install it
<NikosGr> sorry i meant this: cp korios.txt /dev/hdb3/
<DaneeBoy> then he is a generous man! :)
<slavik> I am about to leave
<farruinn> My iPod isn't being mounted automatically anymore. This happen to anyone else?
<NikosGr> and the hdd is mounted
<slavik> school work ... :(
<NikosGr> no no
<Jimmey__> slavik, how old're you?
<NikosGr> i must used a mount point sorry
<slavik> 20
<Jimmey__> Good
<slavik> going to be 21 soon :D
<Hattori> what packages exactly?
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: you don't copy to a device - you copy to the mount point of the device
<slavik> going to get wasted and such
<slavik> hopefully
<Jimmey__> When you are: Happy birthday
* DaneeBoy is going to be 22 next week
<slavik> in a month
* Jimmey__ is nearly 16
<slavik> Jimmey__: I prefer a million dollars :P
<BearKnuckle> jono: thx for the info!
<kracker> question: i am running firefox but don't have java recognized to be used in the browser but ... i have a manualy installed the java runtime engine (tested and working :)
<slavik> if I had a million res nodes ... I would buy you a house ...
<kracker> how can i connect the two parts to get java running in mozilla
<userone> this is an openoffice Draw problem: does anyone know how to stop 'connectors' from snapping to the centre of boxes?
<thoreauputic> !tell kracker  about java
<slavik> kracker: did you isntall java from sun's web site? I followed their guide and it worked (involved making a symlink)
<kracker> yes
<kracker> slavik, yes, i used it to run ghantt charts :)
<slavik> follow their mozilla guide ...
<kracker> hmmm, ok, know of a link?
<NikosGr> how does a mount point is any different that the device?
<slavik> kracker: no ... just go to java.com and then follow signs to manual install
<slavik> NikosGr: what is the difference between C:\ and the actual drive?
<starzinger> NikosGr: The device is the hardware, the mountpoint is just where you want to access your data from
<DBO> NikosGr, what is your question, its not very clear?
<Jimmey__> !gr
<ubotu> hmm... gr is #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<starzinger> You can mount the same device in different mountpoints
<userone> any help with the Draw problem?
<kracker> slavik, nods ok
<DBO> starzinger, not at the same time...
<slavik> userone: dunno ... why wouldn't you want it to snap to center
<farruinn> Anyone knows what causes an iPod to mount automatically? Mine isn't getting mounted anymore.
<slavik> brb, need to check if hot water is back
<starzinger> DBO: You can mount the same harddrive in different mountpoints
<NikosGr> Stavlik yes i didn think of it this way..yeah...c:\ is windows mount point as well
<slavik> farruinn: I would search the forums...
<slavik> :)
<NikosGr> but in linux we can choose where we want our devices mounted
<NikosGr> while in windows we cant
<slavik> you can in windows, too
<DBO> if you know where to look =)
<slavik> you can have your D: drive as a folder ...
<NikosGr> hehe
<DBO> but I think C: is pretty well hardcoded in
<slavik> DBO: so is /
<slavik> :P
<userone> slavik: I want 3 arrows going into one side of the box. They are from different functions (in a flowchart) so I need each arrowhead to be seperate. (Same for all sides of the box)
<NikosGr> you mean that in instalaltion time i could be choose to install win to d:\
<starzinger> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<farruinn> slavik: Thanks - I just realized that it might be caused by the new kernel I installed last night
<starzinger> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/temp type ext3 (rw)
<DBO> slavik, point
<slavik> userone: I see, but I dunno the answer ...
<slavik> farruinn: makes sense
<slavik> NikosGr: no
<userone> slavik: any idea where I could look? I went to the Openoffice.org site and it directed me here!
<slavik> same as you can't instal linux into other places besides /
<BearKnuckle> nikosgr: Windows definetly wants itself installed on the primary harddisk in the primary partition, maybe you can overcome this, but it's not recommended I think!
<slavik> userone: did you try the openoffice forums?
<slavik> and what BearKnuckle said
<NikosGr> BearKnuckle: yeah xp is very greedy
<userone> slavik: do you have a link?
<_jason> userone: there is also #openoffice.org
<slavik> and in *nix, you  can have your root partition half way across the world ...
<slavik> userone: no ... it's in their support page
<slavik> _jason: NM > *
<slavik> :D
<slavik> oh, and beagle :D
<BearKnuckle> slavik: What a cool idea, I set up a system using one folder on every continent... that's what would be "ubuntu". :D
<userone> _jason: slavik: thanks..let me try that...
<slavik> BearKnuckle: yup ... windows can't touch that
<slavik> :P
<userone> _jason: I just checked the server list, #openoffice.org is not listed?
<slavik> heh
<tombs> hi all
<_jason> userone: I'm in it right now
<BearKnuckle> userone: Not in the list does not mean it's not there!
<BearKnuckle> You can hide channels.
<userone> _jason: ok..so silly question..how do I connect to it!? :-)
<slavik> holy crap, man ... beagle is so powerful it is scary
<_jason> userone: /join #openoffice.org
<slavik> _jason: the new network status icon is teh crap IMO
<_jason> slavik: yeah, I don't like it much either
<slavik> and old one knew the diff between wired and wireless
<BockBilbo> hello
<slavik> hi
<sys8794> is there a way to use the live cd on a win machine and access the win dirs to alter files )temp,temp internet. etc) to solve win issues ?
<NoUse> sys8794 you can only alter it if it's not an NTFS drive
<LabThug> I have a laptop running ubuntu (Dapper).  How do I get my X session to display through the connected projector?
<sys8794> so if ntfs then there is no way to access data to alter it?  I do repairs on some win boxes and thought when they wouldnt boot that I could live in like that?
<LabThug> I can get the projector to pickup tty 1-6, but it never sees what's on tty7
<NoUse> LabThug thats usually done through the Fn+something on laptops
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<LabThug> NoUse: the projector can see the screen during the bootup.  As soon as X starts, the projector no longer recieves information
<LabThug> because of this, Fn isn't the issue :-)
<BockBilbo> i have a problem when trying to halt the system; the system instead of halt, reboots
<NoUse> LabThug I wouldn't be so sure
<BockBilbo> any idea  of why this can be?
<NoUse> LabThug I've seen the same thing happen, Fn+F7 (for me) fixed it
<LabThug> BockBilbo: try `shutdown -h`
<NoUse> Hattori what program are you trying to run?
<LabThug> NoUse: which type of laptop?  Mine is a Dell Latitude
<NoUse> I have a Thinkpad
<cpl-tnt900> is there's a guide to all those linux command in the terminal !?
<BockBilbo> lets see La_PaRCa
<slavik> cpl-tnt900: man
<BockBilbo> i meant LabThug
<slavik> man = manual
<NikosGr>                            SO YOUA RE SAYING THAT I CAN HAVE A DEVICE IN AFRICA and mount here on my pc in thessaloniki, greece`1?
<slavik> so 'man print' will give you the manual page on 'print'
<slavik> NikosGr: yes
<slavik> NikosGr: if there is a network connection
<jobezone> cpl-tnt900: http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<BearKnuckle> sys8794: I think Knoppix has captive-support, but ubuntu has not, at least I know there were knoppix-releases which had ntfs-write-support.
<slavik> but performance is going to be slow
<NikosGr> slavik: for example could you try now to mount my root partition upon your hard drive?
<LabThug> NoUse: I did try pressing Fn+F8 a bunch of times.  The closest I could get was nada
<NoUse> LabThug google around
<sys8794> bearknuckle couldnt I create a mnt point to the win dir and access it through that? nm your right that would only give me read optition not write also
<sys8794> do you think that the 4.0 knop had it?
<NikosGr> ima tryting to install vidalia and it is dependand on
<NikosGr> Make sure you have Qt 4.1 and Tor 0.1.1.13 or later installed.
<LabThug> NoUse: I am :-D
<slavik> NikosGr: you can only try ... I am not giving out access to my 'video' to anyone ... yet
<NikosGr> how do i know if at least i ahve Qt 4.1 installed?
<slavik> NikosGr: through synaptic
<vincent__> Hi all
<sys8794> I have 3.1 to 4.0 so one of them should. do you know if ubuntu is ever going to incorp ntfs r/w function within the live envioroment?
<NikosGr> slavik i can give you access if you want
<slavik> nah
<cpl-tnt900> jobezone 10x
<jobezone> sys8794: I think the next knoppix will be able to write to ntfs by default, but it isn't released yet. It was shown at Cebit, I think. I know this, because I wanted to do what you want now a week ago, when a winXP system of mine got screwed.
<NikosGr> slavik by console with apt-get hwo do i check if i ahve a apckage installed?
<slavik> NikosGr: apt-cache I think
<slavik> apt-get and apt-cache
<slavik> man them :P
<NikosGr> apt-cache search Qt ?
<jobezone> cpl-tnt900: Also have a look at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com . I'm sure there are good command line (shell) tutorials there.
<sys8794> jobezone lol I been wanting to do this for bout a month now...just today I have started this path
<BockBilbo> LabThug, doesnt work
<BockBilbo> i bet it is something related with the bios..
<vincent__> I need help with external harddrive (again)
<vincent__> my dmesg is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12933
<NikosGr> it scrolled
<sys8794> does anyone know if ubuntu will every incorp ntfs r/w func within its live cd?
<vincent__> ntfs rw ?? lol !
<sys8794> ntfs read/write
<jobezone> sys8794: I eventually caved in, backed up all my stuff (with a LiveCD), reinstalled XP, and sweared I would never install it in my computer (it was a friend's).
<sys8794> from the live cd lol
<thoreauputic> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<sys8794> jobezone haha I know the feeling
<vincent__> hh.. try kaptive.. but make backups before !
<NikosGr> when i issue a search with synaptic does it search locally on my hdd for the package or only in the remote repository?
<thoreauputic> bah the factoid doesn't mention that rw to ntfs is not supported
<jobezone> sys8794: there is something called captive-ntfs, but I've never tried it.
<vincent__> on repos that you set up in synaptic
<cahill_john> hi ppl
<Caminomaster> hello people
<sys8794> vincent__ you are saying that with kaptive I can run live cd and alter (r/w ntfs files)?
<vincent__> no, not on live CD..
<Caminomaster> does dapper support write access on NTFS??
<axisme> sys8794, you cant write to ntfs
<alek> hi
<sys8794> jobezone cool I will look into it
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: it searches the list of available packages - the list is local, on your hard drive
<axisme> you cant do it even if you install it
<vincent__> but kaptive (or captive) allows ntfs rw.. but it is really hazardous..
<NoUse> Caminomaster no
<alek> i want to run *.bin file from console. how to do it?
<Caminomaster> thanks, NoUse
<vincent__> I need help with external harddrive (again)
<Fracture> is it possible to use espresso to install dapper onto a lvm partition ?
<vincent__> my dmesg is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12933
<axisme> a bin is an image ...
<NikosGr> thoreauputic: so the search mus inform me if i already have the package right?
<kingspawn> alek: sure you can run that .bin?
<axisme> your supposed to burn it to disc
<alek> yes Im sure. when I dobuleclicked it, it runs
<alek> but I dont know how to do it in console
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: the seach won't, but the listing in synaptic shows what is installed
<Caminomaster> new question: how to recover my damaged breezy installation? somebody was playing with security and now my system is wrong, i want to fix current installation not reinstalling it
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: or do dpkg -l packagename
<NikosGr> thoreauputic: iam alitel confused
<kingspawn> alek: just get into the directory it is in, and type ./file.bin
<NikosGr> how do i know through synaptic if i already have a package?
<thoreauputic> alek:  ./filename.bin
<kingspawn> NikosGr: its marked with a green checkbox-thingy
<sys8794> jobezone and vincent__ thanks for the info I got a dummmy machine I am going to go try that on, I will report back on the status as soon as I get a chance
<Caminomaster> there's an option that let me do that from install or live cds?
<NoUse> vincent__ this guy seems to have the same problem and he has a workaround http://hallx049.oit.umn.edu/linux/laptops/tp-r40/
<vincent__> the button will be green next to name of install pkg
<kracker> i have the jre installed at: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7-gcc29/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: seach for it, and see if it is marked as installed
<kracker> i have created a symlink to the plugin (in the jre dir) at: /home/jack/.firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kracker> yet, firefox still acts like java is not installed or recognized
<korniche> re all
<NikosGr> Ah! good! now i understannd
<kracker>  i followed the doc instructions at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ef347c277a133b64af0600bd1bf24bc64e7038b8
<kracker> i also followed the instructions at: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: in the terminal, you can do for instanec,   apt-cache policy your-package (tells you what is installed, what section etc for that package)
<Caminomaster> how to recover a damaged installation from install or live cd?
<alek> it works thanks!
<kracker> and _still_ after restarting firefox i can not seem to have firefox recognize the java plugin
<korniche> NoUse,  r u there ?
<NikosGr> synapci will show to me all search results for what iam lookign for but will also mark as green if i ahve the package in my system. otherisw if tis empty and lcik in it then it will be downlaoed for me
<thoreauputic> *instance
<Beawolfe> slavick ....still around the keyboard?
<NoUse> korniche yeah
<korniche> NoUse,  , there's still datas inside the hard disk
<slavik> yes, what?
<korniche> the system installed is Unix
<cahill_john> hi slavik
<korniche> slavik,
<slavik> uh oh ...
<korniche> Scoterm Open server TM
* slavik runs away
<slavik> talk fast about to leave
<NikosGr> dpkg = debian package ? ?
<cahill_john> THANX LINUX IS WORKIN NOW
<NoUse> korniche what of file system is it?
<vincent__> ->NoUse - Wow ! rmmod ehci ???? but I need USB fast !!!
<jobezone> Caminomaster: depends on the "damage" itself.
<slavik> korniche: NEVER HEARD OF IT
<slavik> cahill_john: good
<Beawolfe> you said breezy wont upgrade the new firefox is that true?
* cahill_john thanx slavik repeatedly
<NoUse> vincent__ I don't know
<korniche> slavik,  it's a really so old server
<slavik> Beawolfe: yes
<slavik> korniche: back important data to a CD or something and then wipe the drive
<Beawolfe> what is the newset version breezy will handle?
<vincent__> wow.. no soluce, just disabling EHCI ???
<NoUse> slavik it's from SCO, thats why it isn't work :-)
<korniche> slavik,  , i couldn't know what system file is installed with
<slavik> 1.0.7 is what is in the repos
<vincent__> lemme read this thread..
<slavik> !firefoxnewversion
<ubotu> slavik: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<korniche> slavik,  , this Scoterm Unix do not support USB or cds or anything ..
<slavik> follow that wiki guide for 1.5
<NikosGr> guys i need toc keck if i ahve this: Qt 4.1 must i dpkg -l 'Qt 4.1' ?
<NikosGr> is thsi correct?
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<slavik> korniche ... then I dunno what to say ...
<slavik> can it connect to an ftp server?
<Caminomaster> the damage related is, trying to change the access of hidden files on my folder i typed "chmod -R 777 .*" but it modified all the system .* files :( then brother tryied to fix it and changed it to 644 i think, and now some things work bad
<slavik> you can set up an ftp server and have the OS transfer the files there
<slavik> then wipe it :D
<korniche> slavik,
<vincent__> HERES a question : If I hremove EHCI module & leave only OHCI, will I still have USB2 fast transfers?? this is for an external backup disk...
<cahill_john> on which server is icq located SLAVIK ??
<NikosGr> there are so many qt packages that i dotn know if they are Qt 4.1
<slavik> no idea ...
<korniche> slavik,  when the hard disk is on the server , other clients can get in with Telnet , but i couldn't copy data ..
<NoUse> vincent__ you can test it, if it slows it down just reboot and it will fix itself
<cahill_john> hmmmmm
<slavik> telnet doesn't do file transfer
<NoUse> vincent__ just dont' delet the module
<slavik> use ftp ...
<jobezone> Caminomaster: ahh
<cahill_john> ANYONE WHICH CRAP SERVER IS ICQ ON ?
<NoUse> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<korniche> slavik,  how can i make it work with Ftp ?
<slavik> why icq and not ftp?
<konstandinosk> Hi I still can't get my ati card to work. Here is a detailed report of my problem for those who think they can help. I've dont a lot of research and am still stuck. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166447
<slavik> you set up an ftp server on another system and then have the old unix connect to it and then upload data
<Caminomaster> jobezone, it seems to be a very bad change to my system
<Beawolfe> okay got the link and the info....thanx!
<jobezone> Caminomaster: so you would want your system to be re-installed, or fixed, leaving your personal files and configuration intact? The only way to do that would be to backup, and re-install.
<vincent__> NoUse : Thx for that link.. I'm gonna simpluy drop the module... rmmod ehci_hcd & see what happens then..
<cpl-tnt900> i have a quastion not related to ubunto else to windows xp : has anyone got the last update with the fucking blue microstar at the taskbar ? how can i fucken remove it !?
<korniche> slavik,  , easy to say :p
<jobezone> Caminomaster: And next time you install ubuntu, make a separate partition for /home, so it's less troublesome if it happens again :)
<slavik> korniche: or, you set up a web server on this server drive and simply download the entire thing
<korniche> slavik,  , do u think that it's easy to do with such old system ? this scoterm  ?
<godis> hi everyone :)
<kracker> slavik, i'm alreadying firefox 1.5+ using the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jobezone> Caminomaster: I gotta go, good luck!
<slavik> it should be able to do ftp ... ftp is old
<ruffneck_> Can someone point me in the right direction for the differences in compiz-aiglx and compiz-vanilla ?
<vincent__> How about that !!!
<vincent__> It worked !!
<slavik> good
<vincent__> Sooo....
<korniche> ftp can it work with Intranet ?
<vincent__> OHCI & EHCI usb jst don't get along AT ALL !!!
<NikosGr> nikos@dell:~$ sudo echo "deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<NikosGr> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<slavik> konstandinosk: use the wiki, there is a repo there provided by Seveas that has the ati driver
<NikosGr> can you see soemthign wrong?
<vincent__> This should be reported somewhere ...
<Caminomaster> jobezone
<vincent__> on ubuntu forum or something of the likes
<Caminomaster> jobezone, i see, thanks, i have that partition now
<slavik> NikosGr: use pipe
<slavik> instead of |
<korniche> slavik,  ftp can it work with Intranet ?
<slavik> korniche: no idea ...
<cpl-tnt900> i have a quastion not related to ubunto else to windows xp : has anyone got the last update with the fucking blue microstar at the taskbar ? how can i fucken remove it !? - im refering to Guinuine Cdkey they require now ... (A CRAPY OS and they want money on it !!! BAH ! ! !! )
<korniche> ok
<NikosGr> but i need the rediection to a file not to a command
<vincent__> --->NoUse : Thanks for this info.. really life saver !
<korniche> i think that there's no hope with my case :p
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cpl-tnt900!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<slavik> oh, right
<slavik> no clue then
<NoUse> vincent__ I just plugged your error message into google
<korniche> slavik,  , do u know any partition viewer in windows ?
<XamDM> cpl-tnt900, you should ask in a windows-forum .....
<unforcer> I did  sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives :/ I did not think that there was an partipal file in there. What to do?
<korniche> such partition magic , that don't see Unix partition ? something else like it ?
<vincent__> dammit, I did that, and didn't get that link at all
<vincent__> but I'm on google.fr
<vincent__> :/
<petscii> hola
<NikosGr> slavik: cxan yous how me pleae?
<NikosGr> i just want to append a line tou sources
<NoUse> vincent__ you can add a line: "blacklist ehci_hcd" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and it will keep it from loading at boot
<slavik> hmm
<NikosGr> my statement looks correct
<godis> hey does anyone of u know how to link my computer to my other comp ??? in a network'
<NikosGr> but it doesnt work
<vincent__> Very nice of you to tell me.. I was gonna seach that one too.. thx NoUse !!
<NoUse> vincent__ no prob
<godis> r det ngn hr som pratar svenska??
<Patrick_> HEY GUYS.
<Patrick_> I HAVE A QUESTION.
<Caminomaster> i want to use some applications rom breezy on dapper, could it be possible?
<Patrick_> IS ANYONE AVAILABLE TO ANSWER IT?
<Trunkz> Patrik
<Trunkz> dont use caps please
<Doat> Patrick_, caps off and someone might
<Patrick_> OKAY.
<Patrick_> I WILL TAKE THE CAPS OFF.
<sonork_> Guys, i got the following problem, and this is somekinda confusing me: I downloaded ipod_fw.c (to get Rockbox-software on my ipod mini) then i tried to compile it using "gcc -o path/to/ipod_fw.c" the gcc output is: "gcc: no input files". this confuses me cuz it just worked yesterday but i erased the file,... can anyone of u compile it for me or gimme some help?
<Patrick_> THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTION, GUYS.
<Trunkz> ...
<Patrick_> A NEW USER LIKE MYSELF NEEDS TIPS LIKE THAT.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Doat> calm down
<kingspawn> sonork_: gcc path/bla.c -o outfile
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<konstandinosk> slavik: is there any way i can set the apt-get install command to also look at my cdrom?
<Seveas> konstandinosk, apt-cdrom add
<konstandinosk> (im not the ubuntu expert at all)
<konstandinosk> ok ill try that thnx
<Hattori> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<slavik> konstandinosk: use synaptic
<slavik> it's easier
<NikosGr> apt-get update updates its current package list with the one of a remote repository?
<cahill_john> ANYONE KNOWS WHICH SERVER ICQ IS ON?
<godis> does anyone here know how i link my two comp with each other so i can run them in a network??
<cahill_john> godis try using a wifi
<NikosGr> while upgrade also updates packages?
<slavik> NikosGr: seems like you have to do the sudo su trick
<cahill_john> thanx again slavik
<konstandinosk> slavik: what is synaptic?
<cahill_john> ur advice was brilliant
<NikosGr> slavik: i just did sudo -i and it worked
<slavik> upgrade upgrades the packages, update updates the available packages list
<konstandinosk> or how do i use it?
<NikosGr> what trick are you talking?
<slavik> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<cahill_john> synaptic is touchpad
<konstandinosk> thankx
<cahill_john> hey PPL ICQ SERVER PLZ
<Patrick_> HEY, THANKS FOR KICKING ME OUT.
<Patrick_> I LEARNED A REAL LESSON TODAY.
<slavik> NikosGr: whatever works I guess
<Patrick_> DON'T ANNOY PEOPLE WITH THE CAPS LOCK ON.
<etmnt> I hope you did.
<godis> cahill_john what is a wifi?? i new in this
<_jason> ubotu: tell Patrick_ about attitude
<slavik> Patrick_: caps
<cahill_john> internet connection godis
<Patrick_> OKAY, I'LL TURN THEM OFF RIGHT NOW.
<Caminomaster> Ptrick you seems to be working on calc or excel
<cahill_john> however u can set it up between 2 systems
<Patrick_> THANKS AGAIN.
<Caminomaster> Patrick you seems to be working on calc or excel
<godis> ok
<NikosGr> slavik: yes it worked but what trickes were you talking? i must know
<Patrick_> Actually, I'm on a Mac.
<godis> thx
<Patrick_> Intel iMacs rule.
<cahill_john> do u have wireness connection godix
<Caminomaster> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<cahill_john> wireless*
<konstandinosk> seveas: i mounted the cdrom (with the ubuntu live cd in it) and when i tried 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' it instantly told me 'couldn't find package' -> is it possible that its not checking the cdrom drive at all?
<Caminomaster> XD
<Patrick_> Ubotu, can i get a credit check in this room?
<ubotu> Patrick_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<konstandinosk> (im going to try synaptic now)
<cahill_john> HEY GODIS
<Patrick_> Can I get a credit check in here?
<Patrick_> Hello?
<Patrick_> Anyone?
<cahill_john> wireless connection, do u have 1?
<Inner|RE> wtf
<slavik> !tell cahill_john about caps
<Patrick_> I said Hello.
<Caminomaster> Patrick, what do you mean with credit check?
<Patrick_> Uh, hello?
<cahill_john> ok slavik
<Caminomaster> hello Patrick
<Patrick_> Como Estas?
<slavik> Patrick_: do you have a problem?
<Caminomaster> Patrick be a bit be patient
<godis> yes cahill john...
<Patrick_> I think I have a problem with my credit
<cahill_john> but can anyone tell me y my macromedia plugin shows no script in it
<Patrick_> And thus it needs a check.
<Patrick_> Hence, credit check.
<Caminomaster> Patrick, do you speak spanish?
<probleman> hello, i have problem installing ut2003demo on ubuntu x86_64. I'm running installer with linux32 but anyway have error: ./setup.sh: line 104:  5956 Przerwane               "$setup" "$@" 2>/dev/null
<probleman> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2. Anyone can help? :)
<Patrick_> Mi Casa Su Casa
<slackern> Not only thing needing to be checked
<cahill_john> bcoz i tried to login from their website
<farruinn> Caminomaster: I don't think Patrick_ is here for help - just wait a moment and I'm sure he'll get kicked again
<slavik> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Patrick_> Guys! It's a serious question!
<Patrick_> I really need help with this problem.
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Doat> probably not on this channel
<Caminomaster> Patrick, this is an ubuntu IRC, if you need to talk about credit cards, go to the correct place
<etmnt> lol
<cahill_john> lol
<Patrick_> Okay, THANKS CAMINO.
<Doat> Patrick_, if you're trying to be funny, you're not
<Zoroaster> does anyone know of a good linux network monitor?
<Patrick_> I APPRECIATE IT!
<Mitzi> alt+f4 for credit card info
<slavik> use !ops to get an op's attention
<Patrick_> GOODBYE
<NikosGr> will someoen help me install tor please?
<etmnt> his name is Patrick, and he likes the caps.
<slavik> what Mitzi said
<konstandinosk> seveas: i mounted the cdrom (with the ubuntu live cd in it) and when i tried 'apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx' it instantly told me 'couldn't find package' -> is it possible that its not checking the cdrom drive at all?
<slavik> peace all
<NikosGr> http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Psikosis> hello !
<Psikosis> i love ubuntu!
<Doat> lol
<_harm> whats should i enter to connect to hotmail server pop3 and then whats the server adress?
<AnsiC> uff
<Sodium> which software is similar to DVD shrink to copy DVD movies?
<Caminomaster> hello Psikosis
<AnsiC> fuck binutils
<ruffneck_> hi guys, how can u tell what was the last thing you installed using apt-cache or something of the like?
<AnsiC> glibc and gcc and all configuraitions file
<holo> hi
<Seveas> konstandinosk, the ubuntu live cd has no packages on it
<rabe> Hello, I just compiled a program successfully (i think), but I don't have any shortcut to it in the panel !? How to add one?
<kingspawn> AnsiC: whats the matter?
<farruinn> _harm: it would be pop.hotmail.com or semething like that
<holo> i'm having trouble with esound. i can't send audio format to stream. i'm using xmms with plugin and connecting remotly
<holo> i can play in localhost
<AnsiC> i'm tring to create a chroot enviroment
<konstandinosk> seveas: ok so if i want to get fglrx, and i cant connect the the internet, my only option is to get the full breezy package cd (which i can do)?
<AnsiC> install into chroot enviroment all tool for building programs
<AnsiC> build
<Seveas> konstandinosk, yes
<konstandinosk> ok thanks
<AnsiC> but LFS book create much caos in my head
<farruinn> rabe: Applications>System Tools>Applications menu editer
<konstandinosk> one last quick question - i can get the full ubuntu (packages and all) on a dvd. is it easy to mount a dvd from command line?
<AnsiC> the sound is like that my system can create negative interferenc
<jobezone> I just checked, and it will be knoppix 5.0 that will have by default the ability to write to ntfs (using, I presume, captive-ntfs)
<Seveas> konstandinosk, just put it in, it will automount
<konstandinosk> great. now i know what to do
<konstandinosk> thanks for your help
<cva> I have a driver attached to a usb device, but throughout the day, the system seems to reset the usb devices, which causes my driver connection to be lost. http://pastebin.com/683323
<cva> any idea as to what would cause this?
<gnu2it2> how to disable gdm/xdm from stsrting on boot?
<NoUse> gnu2it2 via gui you can install bum and it gives you a dialgo to disable boot services
<iloadmin> hello all
<KoRniChe> re
<Dr_Willis> moo
<KoRniChe> NoUse
<KoRniChe> r u there ?
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<NoUse> KoRniChe yes
<NikosGr> deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor dapper main
<NikosGr> this is also ot workign 4u?
<KoRniChe> do u know any program to view the partition ?
<KoRniChe> like partition magic ?
<thoreauputic> gparted
<NoUse> KoRniChe if fdisk didn't see it, gparted probably won't
<thoreauputic> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<KoRniChe> something on windows i mean
<asdf__> hi there
<NoUse> KoRniChe Partition magic is probably your best bet
<thoreauputic>  /join ##windows
<asdf__> i have a problem with s-video out
<KoRniChe> NoUse , the partition magic saw it .. and said that it's a Unix partition
<KoRniChe> but i can't browse it
<thoreauputic> KoRniChe: what are yo trying to do exactly?
<thoreauputic> *you
<mzuverink> KoRniChe:I would not use partition magic, fire=burn
<Elazar> Why on the default MPlayer install do I get this error message on startup? "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)"
<asdf__> anybody can help me?
<NoUse> Elazar install mplayer-fonts
<KoRniChe> i've a hard disk , i need to back up datas from it , but it's Unix partion , so i can't see it from windows
<thoreauputic> Elazar: install mplayer-fonts
<grahal> I just installed linux-source package but I got a tar.bz2 file in /usr/src directory. Is that normal? Why wasn't the kernel source uncompressed?
<NoUse> asdf__ if you explain your problem we can try
<ConfidentiaL> what is the best torrent program for ubuntu?
<NoUse> thoreauputic its a SCO OpenServer partiion, fdisk says there are no partitions on the disk but apparently PartMagic says there is
<mzuverink> Ive got a usb 1 gig flash drive that i can read and write to but i cannot rename it or format it.  What do i need to do to be able to do those tasks?
<asdf__> i have a nvidia gforce 440 and i can't use the tv out
<KoRniChe> mzuverink , do u have a link to donwload fireburn ?
<thoreauputic> NoUse: oh, SCO :-(
<NoUse> thoreauputic
<NoUse> oops yeah
<NikosGr> pleae tell me how do you issue comamnds to irc server through gaim?
<mzuverink> asdf__:read the nvidia manual, it is in the appedicies, it will explain what you need to edit and what to place in the file when editing
<mzuverink> KoRniChe: fireburn?
<KoRniChe> [18:17]  <thoreauputic> NoUse: oh, SCO :-( ==> do u know this Sco Open server TM ?
<asdf__> where is the nvidia manual
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: gaim is pretty limited for IRC - try xchat is my advice
<NikosGr> ok ill try irssi
<NoUse> KoRniChe SCO has been suing IBM for the last 4 years claiming they own Linux
<Elazar> NoUse, thoreauputic: Hm... odd how it doesn't include that as a dependency. Thanks guys. :P
<NoUse> KoRniChe they are evil
<ConfidentiaL> what is the best torrent program for ubuntu?
<mzuverink> KoRniChe: I was stating that you need to be careful with Partition Magic, it is like playing with fire, yo will get burned
<NikosGr> thoreauputic: what are you sing?
<thoreauputic> KoRniChe:  SCO is the company that claimed Linux is a derivative of Unix and is continuing to sue IBM - where have you been for the last 3 years ?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<rabe> hello, the package manager is bothering me with an "update" of firefox to 1.0.8, i have however the 1.5.0.2 (in Breezy). How to make it STOP asking for updates for a specific app (in this case firefox)?
<Seveas> @nick Ubugtu
<Elazar> rabe: Just go ahead and install it. It won't overwrite your 1.5.0.2 install.
<rabe> will is not mix up my shortcuts or so?
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<Hattori> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP but still got same problem
<Elazar> rabe: No. I've done it.
<rabe> ok then
<thoreauputic> !tell rabe about ff1.5
<rabe> ???
<rabe> i have ff1.5
<NikosGr> is there a way to make an rpm packge to work to ubuntu?
<_jason> Hattori: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<NikosGr> will be instaleld ok?
<Hattori> dapper
<Hattori> after update/upgrade
<_jason> Hattori: please use #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Hattori> worked before update/upgrade
<asdf__> where can i find the nvidia manual
<Elazar> rabe: If you followed those instructions already, then just install the update you're being prompted to install.
<MonsieurBon> hello
<thoreauputic> rabe: updating ff 1.0.7 to 1.0.8 won't break anything if you followed the wiki above
<MonsieurBon> how do I double the space between letters of an existing ttf with fontforge?
<thoreauputic> MonsieurBon: sounds a bit specialised for a general ubuntu channel
<rabe> 
<MonsieurBon> thoreauputic, true, but there's no fontforge channel...
<thoreauputic> ah
<korrr> KoRniChe
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! how to shutdown wlan0 ?
<whaley_work> have you guys seen this, someone is doing a starcraft port in mono: http://squeedlyspooch.com/blog/archives/002040.html
* korrr is KoRniChe
<korrr> [18:18]  <mzuverink> KoRniChe: fireburn?
<korrr> [18:18]  <KoRniChe> [18:17]  <thoreauputic> NoUse: oh, SCO :-( ==> do u know this Sco Open server TM ?
<korrr> [18:18]  <KoRniChe> mzuverink ?? [18:15]  <mzuverink> KoRniChe:I would not use partition magic, fire=burn
<korrr> ??
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte|: sudo ifdown wlan0  ?
<NikosGr> does anyone form here has tor instaleld?
<mojo> hello party people.  i have had my first kernel panic.  isn't that fun?  I upgraded from breezy to dapper using the update manager (gksudo update-manager -d).  Luckily I have a amd64 install to play with on a different partition.  But thanks to macromedia I can't really just start up and using this install daily yet.  Anyone got some advice for me?   I have never had a kernel panic before.
<mojo> sudo ifdown wlan0 (?)
<korrr> NoUse : http://experts.about.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/Viewing-SCO-OpenServer-Partition.htm
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: tx, which line tells me if the if is down ?
<NikosGr> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME FIND AND INSTALL tOR?
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte|:  ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> NikosGr, drop the caps
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: patience
<NoUse> !tell NikosGr about caps
<NikosGr> ok
<mojo> NikosGr, yeah, but not on this install... it has been runnin on breezy for me for a long time with no real problems or interaction really.  I use privoxy and fast proxy switch plugin in firefox to go "stealth"
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: huh ? i think you mean iwconfig..
<NikosGr> mojo: yes but Tor in conjuction with freecap can sockify every network aplication to go stealth behind a series of proxies
<tucoz> hello. Is it possible to make rythmbox not scan my mp3-player each time I plug it in?
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte|: whatever - ifconfig shows all interfaces
<tucoz> *rhythmbox
<thoreauputic> afaik
<korrr> NoUse , saw the link ?
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: yeah ! i see it.. but i want to know which line tells me if my wifi lan is on line or ofline ?
<korrr> NoUse : http://experts.about.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/Viewing-SCO-OpenServer-Partition.htm
<mojo> NikosGr, freecap????
<NikosGr> a proxyfying tool
<Rug> Howdy all
<NikosGr> it can make very aplication fo your to use proxies
<CarlFK> apt-get upgrade... "The following packages have been kept back:  linux-image-686" - how do I upgrade it?
<coda_> Does anyone have any experience getting dual monitors to work with Dapper x86_64 with the fglrx drivers? fireglcontrol doesn't save any changes for me.
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte|: the inet line I suppose
<NikosGr> without you having to configure each one
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: ifconfig does'nt show my wlan0, where as iwconfig shows..
<korrr> thoreauputic : http://experts.about.com/q/Unix-Linux-OS-1064/Viewing-SCO-OpenServer-Partition.htm
<NikosGr> and even if applications dot work with procies
<mojo> NikosGr, ok... I will look that up
<NikosGr> www.freecap.org
<mojo> thanks
<NikosGr> i use it in xp all th time
<NikosGr> in conjuction with Vidalia
<thoreauputic> korrr: sorry, I know nothing about SCO and frankly I don't want to know - they are the scum of the earth
<NikosGr> vidalia is a cross platform Tor monitoring gui
<korrr> lol thoreauputic :pp
<NikosGr> mojo: you shoul really try this out
<korrr> thoreauputic , do u think that i'd like to know me too ? just that's my work , save datas :p
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: :) ok.. one more thing.. what do i do if i want to apply the configuration of the /etc/network/interfaces config
<NoUse> korrr the problem is Linux isn't seeing the partition, so it can't read it
<mojo> NikosGr, okay.  um okay.  I guess I still have a bit to learn about the sockets with tor
<NoUse> korrr I think you should try to FTP the files off
<thoreauputic> korrr: understood :)
<baconbacon> anybody knows/remembers how to enable gpg signing in gedit?
<NikosGr> mojo anyway man i can insall tor here in ubunty
<_jason> baconbacon: install seahorse and enable the plugin in gedit's preferences
<baconbacon> seahorse that's it
<NikosGr> apt-get doesn fidn it even though i have appaened a surces.list
<NikosGr> that i found on google
<NikosGr> :(
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte|: I don't understand what you mean
<NikosGr> deb http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor dapper main
<NikosGr> this supposed to have helped me find it but it doesnt
<arnold84> Hi i have a problem whne mounting an usb penn
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: if you look in your /etc/network/interfaces file you will see that your network info is writen there which takes effect at boot. but i have made changes to it and it want to apply it :)
<arnold84> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<arnold84>        missing codepage or other error
<arnold84>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<arnold84>        dmesg | tail  or so
<arnold84> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda,
<arnold84>        missing codepage or other error
<arnold84>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: did you put that line in /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update ?
<arnold84>        dmesg | tail  or so
<arnold84> Error: could not execute pmount
<Rug> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<NoUse> !tell arnold84 about paste
<arnold84> Sry for floodin
<senjin> hello i was trying to instal a prog but when doing the make command this text appears senjin@c-3e84e155:~/desktopa/opendchub-0.7.15$ make
<senjin> bash: make: command not found
<senjin>  what shall i do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<arnold84> Sorry!!
<NikosGr> thoreauputic: exactly
<thoreauputic> arnold84: never do that again
<polpak> senjin, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<arnold84> i wont
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: Did you get me yet ?
<thoreauputic> arnold84: you'd better not ;)
<arnold84> :-)
<NoUse> arnold84 does 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' output anything?
* Lurkan is away: on
<IceTox> I think I've tried like every tip on the ubuntuforums.org, but still I can't get my layout for norwegian.. I'm not able to write the three extra characters (letters) that we have in our langugage, nor does the previous keyboard shortcuts I set while installing work..
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte|:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<senjin> were do i then check what the esntials are?
<thoreauputic> I think
<korrr> NoUse
<korrr> thoreauputic
<korrr> i found a solution :p
<NikosGr> is there a way to install an .rpm on ubuntu?
<NoUse> korrr cool
<polpak> !rpm
<ubotu> methinks rpm is the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<thoreauputic> korrr: aha !
<arnold84> yep
<NikosGr> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<korrr> i've the norton ghost 2005 , i'm making a clone of the hard disk in one file on another hard disk
<polpak> senjin, it will install make, gcc, autoconf, etc
<mojo> SO:  Anyone want to take on a KERNEL PANIC after a Breezy=>Dapper upgrade??  I am a KP virgin so be gentle!
<roryy> senjin: build-essential is the package; installing that will automatically install compilers etc
<arnold84> it seems okay, it finds the usbpen
<polpak> NikosGr, what rpm are you trying to install?
<|lostbyte|> thoreauputic: k
<roryy> senjin: if you care, you can run 'apt-cache depends build-essential'
<NikosGr> i see
<korrr> and , i've a clone viewer so i can see what files are in my backup
<NoUse> arnold84 usually usb pens just show up on the gnome desktop
<korrr> i think that it's a solution no ?
<NoUse> arnold84 what did fdisk show? put it in pastebin
<korrr> what do u think thoreauputic NoUse ?
<korrr> :p
<arnold84> i know, and i never got the problem before
<thoreauputic> korrr: I guess cloning it should work
<polpak> arnold84, it may have an odd filesystem, you can always reformat/partition and it should work
<NoUse> korrr how are you going to read the cloned image?
<korrr> thoreauputic , i'll be back with results soon :p
<korrr> see ya
<IceTox> I think I've tried like every tip on the ubuntuforums.org, but still I can't get my layout for norwegian.. I'm not able to write the three extra characters (letters) that we have in our langugage, nor does the previous keyboard shortcuts I set while installing work..
<korrr> NoUse , there's a Norton Ghost Explorer integrated with Norton Ghost 2005
<NoUse> korrr ok
<korrr> BrB
<senjin> thx for the help i am instaling the pagages now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<arnold84> It an has some valuble data
<arnold84> valueble
<arnold84> damn!
<arnold84> Cant spell!!:-)
<thoreauputic> arnold84: typos are acceptable ;-)
<NikosGr> icant vene perform a whois through gaim?
<mojo> NikosGr, I could not find www.freecap.org but I found http://www.freecap.ru/eng/ instead.  Same thing, right?
<NikosGr> yeah thas it, my mistake
<NikosGr> sorry
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: as I told you, gaim is limited for IRC
<NikosGr> yes but now veen i whois....
<arnold84> should i edit fstab?
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: I recommend you use another client - maybe xchat
<Rug> arnold84: no
<polpak> arnold84, for the usb drive? no
<NikosGr> thoreauputic: well xhat is very ugly
<arnold84> .....
<NikosGr> in ubuntu gnome
<NikosGr> i dotn know why
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: your decision
<NikosGr> other xchat wher more beautifull
<arnold84> i got no idea what to do:-(
<NikosGr> istn there a ncie gui?
<polpak> arnold84, did you pastebin the output of the command sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda    ?
<Rug> arnold84: can a Windows box read it?
<thoreauputic> NikosGr: you made the choice to prefer beauty over functionality :)
<IceTox> I think I've tried like every tip possible, but still I can't get my layout for norwegian.. I'm not able to write the three extra characters (letters) that we have in our langugage, nor does the previous keyboard shortcuts I set while installing work.. Do you guys think about anything I might have missed? I've edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I've tried editing it with the keyboard manger thingie on the menu.
<NoUse> arnold84 does it show up in System->Admin->Disks?
<NikosGr> thoreauputic: well i prefer both
<thoreauputic> IceTox: stop repeating please
<arnold84> windows rerad fine. The same does my ubuntu box at home
<NikosGr> ill conenct through irssi
<NikosGr> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Rug> NikosGr: Irssi is da bomb
<IceTox> sorry then thoreauputic, just wanted to edit it, to having mroe infromation
<thoreauputic> IceTox: once every ten minutes or so might be OK
<NikosGr> yeah!
<IceTox> sure thoreauputic :-)
<thoreauputic> IceTox: I guess currently no one knows how to help you
<mojo> NikosGr, Hey man, that FreeCap thing looks like it is a Microsoft Windows program.  I am strictly Linux here (Ubuntu).  Is there something else I should be looking at or is there a Linux version?  Windows stuff does nothing for me (except give me headaches)
<polpak> mojo, what are you trying to do?
<Rug> =)
<arnold84> it is pastes
<arnold84> d
<kIOsk> is there an idnet daemon integrated in ubuntu ?
<polpak> arnold84, then give us the url =)
<polpak> kIOsk, not by default I'm pretty sure
<arnold84> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12935
<thoreauputic> kIOsk: I think you mean ident - and no, not bydefault
<arnold84> Damn it kinda slow today
<kIOsk> polpak,  is there any advice ?
<mojo> polpak, well NikosGr was asking about tor and I told him I run it (ubuntu/breezy).  He told me about freecap but looking into it I believe it is a Windows program.  GPL yes, but not a Linux thing.  I am REALLY here because I have a KERNEL PANIC after Breezy-Dapper upgrade and am stuck
<NoUse> arnold84 when you call pmount, you have to use /dev/sda1, not /dev/sda
<thoreauputic> mojo: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper problems
<pequatre> hi. Would anyone be kind enough to direct me to the repository where i can find linux-headers-2.6.15.386" ? i've just upgraded from flight-5 to Beta. thx.
<mojo> thoreauputic, hey thank you, I didn't know about that (cuz i'm too retarded today to read the channel tagline)
<Rug> pequatre: if you have Dapper related questions you should try #ubuntu+1
<mojo> Peace on Men and Good Will toward Earth!  I'll hop to the dapper support .  LATER!
<thoreauputic> !info dapper linux-headers-2.6.15.386
<pequatre> typo: 2.6.15.20.386
<arnold84> if i use sda1 nothing happens
<pequatre> thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hmm wrong syntax
<NoUse> arnold84 you mean pmount didn't output anything?
<arnold84> Yes
<NoUse> arnold84 that means it worked
<pequatre> !info dapper linux-header
<NoUse> arnold84 have you checked your mount table?
<pequatre> !info dapper
<pequatre> !info linux-header
<arnold84> where to find?
<NoUse> arnold84 run 'mount'
<davidX> i'm having problems with xserver-xorg on dapper
<pequatre> !info linux-header-2.6.15-20.386
<pequatre> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-20.386
<thoreauputic> pequatre: the packagename is wrong
<davidX> error on line 973 in /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/config
<NoUse> davidX #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuff
<johnrork> sorry for being a n00b, do i just jump in here?
<momo3> instruction Google Adsense--> http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Google.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<momo3> ?!
<NoUse> johnrork yeah, ask your question
<arnold84> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12936
<smaur> sup guys, my ubuntu install just fucked up while installing, now XP Pro on a seperate partition wont boot, shall i try reinstalling ubuntu and hope it finds the windows xp install?
<NoUse> arnold84 so it's mounted
<johnrork> Thanks, issues with 5.10, not getting an IP at all over ethernet on an IBm t23
<NoUse> arnold84 although you shouldn't mount it at /mnt
<NoUse> arnold84 should be something like /mnt/usbdisk
<thoreauputic> pequatre:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<johnrork> Figured it would be driver-related, but it worked with whatever the preveious version was... hoary?
<arnold84> still the smae mistake about the filesystem
<johnrork> and it works perfectly on my 1.67 PowerBook G4
<pequatre> thoreauputic, i'm currently using windows :(
<arnold84> But in: admin-disks it finds it
<thoreauputic> pequatre: well write the command down
<farruinn> johnrork: You've configured and activated it through the network manager?
<johnrork> Yes
<thoreauputic> pequatre: that will install headers for your running kernel
<wilycab> que fue johnny ya entraste
<NoUse> arnold84 its mounted
<NoUse> arnold84 what else are you trying to do?
<pequatre> !info linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<Hattori> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP but still got same problem
<sonork_> is there an ipod Software out there working with Linux and a 4GB Ipod Mini? anyone knows something?
<johnrork> but it seems to be stuck on a self-assigned ip (127.xxx)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: what's goin on in here?
<Patrick_> HEY GUYS.
<thoreauputic> pequatre: I already told you - that package name is wrong
<NoUse> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Patrick_> I HAVE ANOTHER QUESTION.
<kingspawn> pequatre: useful tidbit: just query ubotu, and write "info whatever" or just "whatever" (without the !) to get the info it has got
<wilycab> oye que esta hablando la profe no enriendo nada
<NoUse> !tell Patrick_ about caps
<Patrick_> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME OUT?
<farruinn> sonork_: check out amarok, gtkpod, and banshee
<thoreauputic> pequatre: ask in #ubuntu+1
<pequatre> k
<Rug> Patrick_: Stop yelling
<Patrick_> OH, RIGHT.  SORRY.
<pequatre> k
<Patrick_> I have a question.
<Rug> Ask
<thoreauputic> Patrick_: you have been warned before
<johnny> nada loco
<Patrick_> It was an unwitting mistake.
<Patrick_> Christ.
<sonork_> gtkpod does not work for me since it crashes my itunesDB everytime i add a song
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Patrick_!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<wilycab> que desgracia no entinedo ni papa??
<sonork_> amarok just does nothing
<kIOsk> how to relaod inetd.conf
<kIOsk> inetd
<johnny> la plena loco
<wilycab> jajaj
<sonork_> not tried banshee yet, trying it later
<farruinn> sonork_: Have you tried banshee? I haven't actually had a chance to look at it myself
<thoreauputic> Patrick_: and you add language to your list of stupidities
<johnny> jajjajja
<wilycab> oe ya sabes como pasarnos informacion
<johnny> pilas para las ayudantias
<johnny> la plena
<wilycab> jajaj simon
<kingspawn> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sonork_> farruinn, i actually meant something like rockbox, or ipodlinux by "ipod software"
<Elazar> Is there a way to get a listing of the files installed for a package from command line?
<mathieu> Elazar: dpkg -L package
<Elazar> mathieu: Thanks.
<arnold84> i think i know a way
<rus> hi all
<farruinn> sonork_: Sorry, don't know what those are
<rus> im trying to install a package without dependancy
<arnold84> It has no path in admin-disks
<rus> dpkg --ignore-depends=cedega -i cedega_5.1_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<rus>  it keeps telling me that dependancies are unsatisfied
<arnold84> SHouldnt i make a path
<rus> where am i wrong?
<johnrork> So what should I do next if my properly-configured NIC can't get an IP (5.10 on IBM T23)?
<thoreauputic> rus: installing without deps is kind of pointless, since it won't work without them
<rus> this one does
<NoUse> johnrork try manually assinging an IP and see if that works
<johnrork> did and it doesn't
<NoUse> run what dependecies does it want?
<rus> NoUse: asking me?
<arnold84> what path should i specifi?
<NoUse> rus sorry, yeah
<rus> xlibs
<saik0> rus, --ignore-depends tells which dependencies to ignore, you want --force-depends, and packahes dont work without their deps so it's moot
<rus> im on dapper
<NoUse> arnold84 /media/usbdisk or something similar
<arnold84> okay its done
<saik0> !tell rus about dapper
<rus> saik0: i know, i just wanted the syntax
<johnrork> NoUse, thanks for the acknowledgements... my network skills are strong, but i have no linux-fu. So I've tried all the basics, what now?
<rus> saik0: thanx it worked
<sivang> re all
<NoUse> johnrork google around for your notebook model and linux and see if anyone else has the same problem
<johnrork> will do, thanks
<sivang> does anybody know if there anyting to do to make my HD not spin down every second? I've already put ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=false but that didn't seem to help
<NoUse> johnrork might try the dapper beta CD to see if its been fixed in the upcoming ubuntu release
<sivang> it's a pain trying to get work done like that.
<johnrork> thanks, but like i said, it worked in the last version...
<Putiikki> sivang: have tried hdparm?
<johnrork> which is weird, not like they'd DROP drivers
<NoUse> johnrork yeah I don't know
<sivang> Putiikki: not really, what should I try with it?
<sk8az> can anyone help...  i tried all posts in forum... but i can't still get skype to work... i tried everything... an anyone help me in any way?>
<johnrork> ok thanks anyway
<Putiikki> sivang: read it's man page
<sivang> Putiikki: good ide a:)
<Putiikki> it has lots of options
* sivang damns the latency
<Putiikki> :)
<multimidia> kkkkkk
<sivang> Putiikki: I'm on a T43p with a SATA2PATA motherboard brige , standard on those thinkpad models
<multimidia> lots... you
<multimidia> ?
<sivang> Putiikki: should this be of interest as of this issue?
<multimidia> issue, yes
<senjin> i instaled a prog app with synaptic but cant find it on the menu what should i do?
<kIOski> wheres the inetd located in ubuntu ??
<Putiikki> sivang: don't know, and i go to sleep :P
<sivang> Putiikki: night
<Putiikki> yea
<mathieu> kIOski: "locate inetd"?
<multimidia> ubuntun... dont?
<khaladan> does ubuntu have longer term viability than fedora?
<multimidia> putiikki you
<kIOski> hm it seems it doesnt use inetd
<multimidia> standalono
<t35t0r> how do i make a udev rule for multiple DIRECT-ACCESS USB or Firewire drives?
<sk8az> can anyone help...  i tried all posts in forum... but i can't still get skype to work... i tried everything... an anyone help me in any way?
<Rug> I have a nice custom bash prompt setup in my .bashrc but it doesn't seem to work.  what might I be doing wrong?  (Manually I can make it work by typing: (eg) PS1="custom bash here"
<multimidia> takanakara, devoce
<multimidia> pau em two
<senjin> I instaled opendchub with synaptic and then i cant find the prog on the menu and i dont know were it is instalet and i wonder how do i start the prog?
<multimidia> pikas no cess
<harisund> Rug you might want to add it to your .bash_profile too.
<NoUse> sk8az have you read the wiki howto?
<sk8az> i think so
<Rug> ahh, thanks
<NoUse> !tell sk8az about skype
<sk8az> it has something to do with the file
<NoUse> sk8az something to do with the file.... could you be more specific?
<harisund> Rug, if that doesn't work too, ensure you are logging into bash. Sometimes you might be logging into .sh and hence PS1 wouldn't response.
<sk8az> i downloaded the file
<Rug> nah it is bash
<Rug> I already made sure of that
<sk8az> i tried easyubuntu also, no mater what i did, everything exept skype worked
<senjin> how do i start a prog that isent on the menu?
<harisund> Rug: Ok Then I am guessing adding it to .bash_profile should work ..
<saik0> senjin, Are sure thats a GUI prog?
<Elazar> Anyone know why dragging-and-dropping in gftp doesn't seem to take? Is that not a feature?
<t35t0r> do usb/firewire devices just work in ubuntu ?
<Rug> I have to log-out for changes to take effect?
<t35t0r> someone zip me up the entire /etc/udev rules and gimme
<harisund> Rug I am guessing so
<saik0> Elazar, you can use ftp through nautilus
<Rug> bummer...  thanks for the tip
<senjin> i first instaled the source then i found it in synatec and no i dont know if it is gui. i dont actualy got a to big grasp of gui either
<Elazar> saik0: Thanks, I'll look into that then.
<NoUse> sk8az can you provide any error mesages? anything that would give us a clue as to the nature of the problem? "Doesn't work" doesn't tell us much
<eneried> hello
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to install gimp from source. the configure script gave this error: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<MonsieurBon> what do I do?
<Rug> Enigma is great music to hack away at code to...
<harisund> Rug could you get it to work?
<AnsiC> after make
<AnsiC> make install install_root=/home/user/new_root
<AnsiC> is correct?
<Rug> I can't logout.  =(   I've got 3 different projects on the go
<saik0> senjin, open up a terminal and do 'man opendchub'
<harisund> Rug, you could do ". .bash_profile" And you might change your prompt.
<saik0> !tell senjin about cli
<eneried> could you help me? i'v just installled ubuntu, and now i want to auntomount my fat32 partitions at boot time, but i want to have full access to them, ubuntu by default let them hidden from me T_T
<Jimmey__> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<harisund> Rug, or you could ssh into your local box (ssh localhost) and see if you get the prompt you want.
<saik0> !tell Jimmey__ about fishing
<t35t0r> this is the stupidest thing ever ...i can't find any articles online to figure out how to setup udev to automount any direct-access usb or firewire device!!!
<Rug> Har, I love that idea!
<ice> did flash 8 come out for linux yet ?
<ice> I need it
<harisund> Rug, yeah... or you could use screen instead :)
<saik0> ice, Macromedia )back when they were still Macromedia) said there will be no flash 8 for linux
<ice> are you serious
<Rug> no it isn't working....
<ice> thats not cool
<johnrork> HAHA!!! For some reason the damn think defaulted to lo! Problem solved!
<saik0> ice, Yes, they are "skipping" support for flash 8 and will be supporting flash 9
<t35t0r> everywhere i look it always needs a SYSFS{model} ..well i don't know what model a user is going to come by with and stick into the machine ..i need a UNIVERSAL udev rule for all usb/firewire devices
<NoUse> johnrork w00t
<lucky_> bro~~~
<saik0> ice, Flash 9 for win went into beta a couple days ago, so hopefuly it wont be long
<eneried> hello?
<rane_> why can't i login as root?
<lucky_> this ubutu is someting gggggggggggoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
<lucky_> :D
<rane_> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eneried> please help me to configure my /etc/fstab file...
<harisund> rane_ There is specifically no root account. All administrative activities are performed using the sudo command
<sk8az> while installing skype i get :
<sk8az>   Package libqt3-mt is not installed.
<sk8az>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<sk8az>   , what should i do?
<saik0> lucky_, we appreciate the sentiment, but this is a support channel.
<Seveas> sk8az, install either of those packages
<NoUse> sk8az read the wiki page
<NoUse> !skype
<ubotu> rumour has it, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<MonsieurBon> I need gtk+ >=2.8.8 How do I get it??
<takedown> Hi there, guys im updated from breezy to dapper and i have a problem with fglrx. Ok, i installed it via apt-get module was loading, but when i try to login with kdm i dont have 3d accelerate,but module is load. And if i run kde via startx all fine. Can anyone help me?
<eneried> it seems nobody can read me
<saik0> !tell takedown about dapper
<sk8az> Seveas: how can i install those packedges?
<Rug> eneried: can you be more specific about your problem?
<khaladan> does Canonical have long-term viability? if they go away what happens to Ubuntu?
<kronoz> well if they go away ubuntu dies ultimatley
<khaladan> If I want to, can I recompile some packages, like apache, under ubuntu?
<kronoz> but they don't seem to be going anywhere
<eneried> Rug, i'm trying to automount  fat32 partitions, but i want full access, only rot can read tghem and cannot write :(
<tonyyarusso> khaladan: The plan is to have Ubuntu be self-sufficient.  I don't know if it's there yet, but it should be soon.
<kronoz> khaladan, yes, just install make, gcc et al
<khaladan> and it won't mess up the package database or anything?
<eneried> Rug, i'm trying to edit the fstab file, somebody does it before, but now i can't remember how :">
<saik0> khaladan, you can download the source packages and recompile and install them
<tonyyarusso> kronoz: You can get them all at once with the build-essential metapackage, btw.
<kingspawn> eneried: mount it with options udask=0000 and fmask=0111
<myleftfoot> hi, by default is gdm compiled with --enable-secureremote in ubuntu?
<kingspawn> s/udask/umask
<kingspawn> s/umask/dmask  <-- geez
* Seveas hands kingspawn a tranquillizer
<eneried> thanks kingspawn, i'll try
<kingspawn> Seveas: puh, needed
<roy_> how can i get mo3 support in linux
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<roy_> i am new to it
<kingspawn> roy_: ^^^^
<scifi> hey guys just got my network switch, now able to get online via windows and linux :)
* Rug bows down before Seveas and thanks him
<com4> When i update dapper, i get this error: xserver-xorg_7.0.0-0ubuntu31_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<roy_> can anyone help me please
<scifi> trying out gaim for the 1st time
<Seveas> Rug, heh
<kingspawn> roy_: read the link that ubotu just provided
<com4> /tmp/xserver-xorg.config.64791: line 973: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<Seveas> com4, known bug
<Seveas> just wait for a fix
<com4> Seveas: ok, thanks
<saik0> !tell scifi about offtopic
<eneried> kingspawn what's dmask?
<kingspawn> eneried: mask applied to directories
<roy_> ok thanks
<eneried> ;)
<eneried> kingspawn, what does umask=0000 and fmask=0111 means? it works :)
<Jimmey__> saik0, I'm sorry
<MM2> I wonder if MD5 sums are right for flight 6 i386 install packages? I got different MD5 hash.
<kingspawn> eneried: they set permissions. the numbers are in octal
<eneried> kingspawn, is it not better to say umask=0777?
<gozz> will rhythmbox play shoutcast streams? i add the location to the .pls file but i cant get any of them to play?
<Rug> What would it take to get sshd installed by default on Ubuntu?  I have a spare kidney that I'd be willing to part with (slightly pickled though) if ti helps.
<eneried> kingspawn, but i don't understand what zeros means :(
<_jason> Rug: why?
<jimcooncat> Rug, I believe they wouldn't, no open ports policy
<Rug> _jason: It's just my biggest (and only) pet-peeve about Ubuntu
<Falc> Hi. I want to change my recently installed Ubuntu system so that X does not start at the beginning.
<gozz> they play in totem on debian but totem wont work on ubuntu
<_jason> Rug: but it only takes one command, not everyone wants to use ssh
<Falc> I'd like it so that I have to start it manually- I do not want it uninstalled.
<jimcooncat> Rug, hopefully they'll come through and make it easy to roll your own distro
<HymnToLife> gozz> it does, you just need the right GStreamer plugins
<Rug> hehe yes I know it's easy.
<Jimmey__> Falc, try downloading BUM, maybe to can stop X from starting that way
<kingspawn> eneried: 0000 means "everyone gets permissions"
<gozz> i got the ones from apt-get
<eneried> kingspawn, thanks ;)
<Falc> Isn't there a configuration file or anything?
<solan> hi, how do I update from Hoary to Breezy?
<polpak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Jimmey__> Falc, probably, I just don't know of it
<solan> thx;)
<Falc> Ahh, okay.
<polpak> Falc, just uninstall or disable gdm
<roy_> where do i type this sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad for mpe format
<HymnToLife> in a terminal
<eneried> kingspawn, i set it in that way, but now i can't rename or modify files :(
<_jason> roy_: applications > accessories > terminal
<HymnToLife> aAlt+F2 > gnome-terminal
<eneried> i canc opy and see
<saik0> !tell Falc about wiki UbuntuBootupHowto
<kingspawn> eneried: did you set umask or dmask?
<roy_> oh i see thanks guys
<eneried> i set "umask=0000,fmask=0000,dmask=0000"
<Falc> How do I disable gdm?
<kingspawn> eneried: dont set umask. and you can use fmask=000,dmask=000 (the forth digit isnt needed anymore)
<_jason> Falc: system > administration > services, or man update-rc.d
<roy_> it says it couldnt find the package
<eneried> kingspawn, ok, i'll go and see :)
<_jason> roy_: did you enable universe?
<roy_> do i need to download
<Falc> Okay, thank
<saik0> !tell Falc about BUM
<gozz> HymnToLife: i got the totem-gstreamer package do i also need gstreamer0.8-plugins
<roy_> no
<roy_> how do i do that
<_jason> ubotu: tell roy_ about universe
<azathor> Hola, tengo un problema de booteo con Ubuntu Dapper en un Notebook acer 351TEV
<NikosGr> hi
<saik0> !tell azathor about es
<NikosGr> hihi
<NikosGr> totem cannot play mp3 for me. why?
<polpak> !tell NikosGr about mp3
<|lostbyte|> dlink, linksys or robotics ? which one would you'll prefer as a wifi router ?
<saik0> !tell NikosGr about restrictedformats
<roy_> _jason how do i enable universe
<|lostbyte|> !linksys
<ubotu> If you have a Linksys or Netgear router please get your firmware update
<azathor> el problema es que al bootea pero en un momento pierde conexion el lector y el sistema
<Falc> Okay, maybe I'm in trouble here. 1) I cannot install anything, sudo fails to work (i couldn't get a solution for that anywhere) and 2) I can't change anything in services, sudo.
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> roy_: check your private messages from ubotu
<|lostbyte|> !d-link
<ubotu> |lostbyte|: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|lostbyte|> !dlink
<ubotu> |lostbyte|: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> Falcwhat's wrong with sudo ?
<_jason> !es
<azathor> alguien puede ayudarme?
<polpak> Falc, you need to type in your user password for sudo (assuming you are an administrator)
<saik0> !tell |lostbyte| about fishing
<_jason> azathor: /join #ubuntu-es
<azathor> ok, thanks
<rkz_> who could help with bitchx I cand find configuration files, my created .ircrc not work :/
<Falc> I do type in my password, it fails to work.
<Falc> I've tried root password, and user pssword. both fail to work repetedly.
<Falc> .window 4
<HymnToLife> falc > any error message ?
<NikosGr> this is what i need? sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<saik0> !tell NikosGr about dapper
<_jason> NikosGr: are you using dapper?
<Falc> No error messages whatsoever, ever.
<NikosGr> yes
<HymnToLife> that's weird...
<HymnToLife> it just does nothing and get you back to the propmpt ?
<|lostbyte|> saik0: does'nt replay to me in private, i dont know why :(..
<_jason> Falc: paste the output of 'groups' please
<Falc> It is weird.
<polpak> Falc, use pastebin
<Falc> How do I paste in a terminal? XP
<NikosGr> way the package name is ugly? :)
<Falc> Okay, I can do that...
<saik0> NikosGr, try #ubuntu+1
<NikosGr> ubuntu+l is specially for dapper drake userS?
<_jason> Falc: just check if groups says you are in the 'admin' group then
<eneried> kingspawn, can i make another question? i want to know how to use the reading,writing attributes of fat32 on ubuntu
<ph8> no, that's not what the topic says :)
<KoRniChe> Re
<_jason> NikosGr: yes
<KoRniChe> NoUse
<kingspawn> eneried: hm?
<_jason> NikosGr: actually, no.  It is +1 not +l
<NoUse> KoRniChe yes
<saik0> NikosGr, yes and this channel is specifically for breezy badger users
<DBO> howdy saik0
<KoRniChe> NoUse , i fixed my problem thx to norton ghost :p
<Falc> _jason: Apparently not. How do I put myself in there?
<NoUse> KoRniChe cool
<NikosGr> ok
<NikosGr> what dapper darke mean anyway?
<_jason> Falc: is this the user you created during install and is this an expert install?
<eneried> kingspawn, i'm looking my fat32 partition, there are a desktop.ini file, that's hidden on wondows, but here is visible, and there's an image that is readonly but here not, can i use the fat32 settings?
<Falc> This is an expert install.
<kingspawn> eneried: i would imagine so
<DBO> NikosGr, it means free publicity along the lines of "what the heck does dapper drake mean?"
<acetech> anyone know why I cannot get my flash drive out of read only mode...?  I have tried mounting with umask=0000, tried chown and chmod
<_jason> Falc: so you have a root password and can su to root?
<definity> how come my ubuntu has gone all laggy when i first installed it it was quite fast now i installed kde for about 3 months and slowly its been getting worse and worse, any ideas on how to speed it up
<saik0> !tell NikosGr about wiki DevelopmentCodeNames
<eneried> kingspawn, but you don't know how
<kingspawn> eneried: wasn't that what we just talked about with dmask and fmask?
<Elazar> Using Synaptic to do a complete removal of gPHPEdit doesn't seem to have gotten rid of the option I get to open it in the menu that appears when I right-click on a file. Any ideas on how I can do that?
<Bog_> I'm using the livecd, is it possible to use a usb key to save all my session information?
<NikosGr> DBO: ?
<Falc> _jason: Yep. Sure can/.
<NikosGr> i didnt got that
<_jason> ubotu: tell Falc about expert
<DBO> NikosGr, it was a bad joke, ignore me
<Bog_> so when I reboot the docs on my desktop are still there, and settings are preserved
<NikosGr> :)
<eneried> kingspawn, ah, sorry :(
<scifi> hey guys, just installed gparted, but when i right -click on a partition the resize option is unavailable
<NoUse> scifi you can't resize while the drive is mouted
<NoUse> scifi get the gparted livecd, its a nice small iso
<mjschultz> i am using firefox for ubunto, and i was wordering if there is a plug in for wma streams
<baconbacon> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> mjschultz: mplayer with w32codecs I believe works
<Elazar> I tried reinstalling it and doing a complete removal again to make sure that something odd didn't happen when I originally completely removed it, but the menu option is still there.
<NoUse> mjschultz try mozilla-mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell mjschultz about mplayer
<mjschultz> thank you i forgot about that program..
<scifi> NoUse: ok so i just need to unmount them, or how do i use the gparted iso?
<NoUse> scifi you download the iso, burn it to a disc and boot from said disc
<loststar4545> Hello when is 6.06 comming out
<NoUse> !tell loststar4545 about dapper
<scifi> NoUse: k kewl may try it sometime. (looks for option in gaim where he can press arrow keys to scroll to show previous sentence :P )
<DBO> scifi, dont think you can do that in GAIM
<loststar4545> if i download the latest flight should i  be fine when  the relase comes out or do i have to download again
<DBO> loststar4545, you will be fine
<scifi> DBO: doesnt look like it :P
<baconbacon> scifi: ctrl+arrows
<NoUse> loststar4545 if you keep updated it will install the final version when it comes out
<DBO> really?
<eneried> if chmod allow me to change permissions of a folder, how can i see the current ones?
<DBO> sweet
<scifi> bacon: ty
<saik0> eneried, ls -l
<Ace_B_747___> anyone know how to deal with a usb flash drive that will not mount of read only settings?
<Falc> YES! Thank you _jason
<_jason> Falc: np
<eneried> thanks saik0
<saik0> eneried, you got it
<scifi> anyone managed to get counter-strike running in ubuntu using wine ?
<NoUse> scifi if you google around you'll find some howtos
<DBO> 1 or 2?
<scifi> cus at the moment thats the only thing holding me back from using linux more
<DBO> scifi, erm, dual boot?
<iloadmin> how can I join a windows channel???
<DBO> iloadmin, "/j #windows"
<scifi> DBO: it is dual-boot system
<Ace_B_747___> anyone know how to deal with a usb flash drive that will not mount of read only settings?
<NoUse> iloadmin its actually ##windows
<iloadmin> ty guys
<DBO> NoUse, yeah, but #windows will dump to ##windows
<NoUse> DBO ok
<scifi> ok looking at a wine how to, 1st step, download deb files or use apt-get after adding wine repositories, how do i check i have wine repos added?
<eneried> kingspawn, i found the error (^ ^), i can mopdify files inside folders in the partitions, but not on mounting points, i've just changed the mounting points permissions and all is working well, thanks a lot ;)
<baconbacon> !wine
<NoUse> scifi go to winehq.com they have a howto
<baconbacon> bah
<BearKnuckle> Can anyone explain why "glxgears" does not have a fps-output in dapper?
<NoUse> BearKnuckle #ubuntu+1
<Jowi> sawfish in the universe repo does not include sawfish-themer. the sources for sawfish 1.3 include it but I get some errors trying to compile it (AM_PATH_REP). anyone has a clue of how to fix that?
<crimsun> Jowi: apt-get build-dep sawfish
<Jowi> crimsun: thanks alot. will try it
<kingspawn> eneried: my pleasure
<scifi> it suggests using ubuntu backports to install latest wine, and links me to the ubuntu forum on how to enable them. this sound ok to do ?
<NoUse> scifi I just use winehq.com's ubuntu repository
<Jowi> crimsun: cool. i got a make file now :)
<Coir> Ok, I have a problem.
<Coir> err
<sk8az> where can i download libstdc++5 library?
<_jason> sk8az: apt-get
<crimsun> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: (The GNU Standard C++ Library v3), section base, is optional. Version: 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 848 kB
<runge> hi. are there any apps for handling ipods?
<Coir> When running the "flurry" sceensaver, my desktop crashes - even when trying to change it in the Screensaver preferences menu. So, how can I do this via GUI?
<Coir> err
<_jason> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<Coir> CLI
<_jason> Coir: ~/.xscreensaver
<zelevw> hi..when i try to connect to this channel from home it tells me im banned...i have no problem connecting from work...what could be the cause...its been like that since last friday...thx
<runge> thanks _jason
<mzinz> I need flash/shockwave player.  I read the restricted formats wiki and installed the Windows version of Firefox with Wine.  It says that I now must go to a website that requires the plugin and to download it... but how do I open firefox with wine again?
<revAndrew> hey, sorry for the typical newbue question but how do I mount a FAT32 harddrive?
<_jason> ubotu: tell revAndrew about vfat
<_jason> revAndrew: you can also use system > administration > disks
<revAndrew> thank you
<sk8az> _jason : can you be a little more specific? what should i type, im a bit new ;] 
<NoUse> !tell sk8az about synaptic
<NoUse> sk8az use synaptic, just search for that package
<eggzeck> sk8az: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<_jason> sk8az: that file has the preferences stored in there, make a backup first (cp ~/.xscreensaver ~/.xscreensaver.backup) and then edit it (gedit ~/.xscreensaver)
<_jason> sk8az: ha thought you were someone else, ignore me
<Beru> BearKnuckle : try glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<sk8az> ;] 
<BearKnuckle> Beru: read it in #ubuntu+1, thanks!
<eggzeck> sk8az: do what I said :)
<zelevw> hi..when i try to connect to this channel from home it tells me im banned...i have no problem connecting from work...what could be the cause...its been like that since last friday...thx
<Coir> _jason, when I open the ~/.xscreensaver, the file is blank
<eneried> does anybody know how to hear mp3 in dapper? wich packages i must install?
<_jason> Coir: hmm are you on breezy?
<eggzeck> eneried: /j #ubuntu+1
<mzinz> I used to use Gnome exclusively, then I made the switch to KDE.  Do I still need Gnome installed? Is there a way to remove it, along with *most* of the gnome programs?
<Coir> _jason, Dapepr
<roy_> hey thanks guys
<Coir> Dapper*
<_jason> Coir: dapper questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<roy_> its working now
<sambrista> hi! I have a lan internet conection and an usb wifi adapter from a laptop. When i active both in this computer, internet doesn't work. How can i fix it?
<eneried> thanks eggzeck
<roy_> thanks _jason and ubotu
<scifi> wine 0.9.12 ok?
<cpltnt303> hi all i have a quastion how do i install application like gnome to ubunto ?
<NoUse> scifi should be
<cpltnt303> for exsample i wanna install Gnome , there are millions of files in there ftp what is the extension i should be looking for ?
<scifi> NoUse: when i go to install it i get a popup saying it cant be authenticated but allows me to install it anyway , that sound right?
<NoUse> scifi yeah thats fine
<eggzeck> you can do: rm -rf *~ (that would work)
<unforcer> eggzeck: great
<ConfidentiaL> how do I configure ubuntu to share files on a linux network?
<saik0> !tell ConfidentiaL, about nfs
<eggzeck> err, unforcer: that was meant for another channel! Don't do that, it deletes all backup files in current dir
<zelevw> ConfidentiaL: system, administration, shared folders
<saik0> !tell ConfidentiaL about nfs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: Do you want the complete Ubuntu desktop + application set, or just a minimal Gnome install?
<unforcer> eggzeck: yeah I know that :D
<scifi> NoUse: k package downloading now, only getting 10k tho ^^
<GazzaK> Hi folks, does anyone know a plt file viewer for ubuntu?  I have a need to open a documentname.plt file (plt is a plot file - a cad drawing)
<cpltnt303> Pumper YEAH the full ....
<NoUse> scifi yeah wine's mirror gets slow sometimes
<unforcer> eggzeck: there are lots of n00bs here :D
<unforcer> so please no "rm -rf / with sudo"
<scifi> 42k now :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: the command to do that is 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<eggzeck> unforcer: yeah, :)
<nikos_> hi again
<scifi> down to 84b/s now lol
<nikos_> iam having major problems
<nikos_> root@dell:/home/nikos/easyubuntu# gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nikos_> cannot open display: (null)
<Dre> how do i install java on ubuntu?
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe u mean i dont need to download it ?
<revAndrew> is there a way to change the name of a mounted hard drive on the desktop from the default "hda1" to another name such as "media"?
<kingspawn> nikos_: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jowi> crimsun: hmm, looks like i need rep-gtk libglade wrapper. can't find any such thing in the repos.
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe just go into the terminal and input the command ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: That command downloads everythign pre-packaged from the repository and installs it automatically.  Convenient, simple, safe. :)
<scifi> revAndrew: not easily, i tried symlinks and a ntfsprogs, both had problems :P
<nikos_> kingspawn: nano works but what happend to edit
<nikos_> and what this cnnot find dipaly error iam getting?
<cpltnt303> im maybe new to linux BUT DAMN thats awsume Q!@(*&!#@!
<scifi> NoUse: getting this error now: W: Failed to fetch http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/wine_0.9.12~winehq1-1_i386.deb
<scifi>   Error reading from server. Remote end closed connection
<NoUse> scifi just keep running it until you get the whole file
<kingspawn> nikos_: good question. can you start other gui-applications from the terminal?
<NoUse> scifi i get the same problem
<Dre> how do i install java on ubuntu?
<revAndrew> scifi: so short answer "no" and l;ong answer "yes with a but"?
<NoUse> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe it says ubunto is already in full mode...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: Most 'desktop' linux distributions have a feature like that.  Ubuntu has apt-get, RedHat has Yum, Arch has Pacman, I forget what SuSe has but it's very similar.
<Dre> thanks
<nikos_> E: Malformed line 10 in source list /home/nikos/easyubuntu/conf/sources.list (URI)
<nikos_> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<scifi> revAndrew: yeh im sure someone in here with more knowledge can take u thru it
<nikos_> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe thanks ... any hows ... it says i already have it ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: Uh... did you do a standard install?  If so, you already have Gnome.
<nikos_> what this? i dotn understand
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe Oh really thats gr8 so where do i change themes ?
<nikos_> i just wanted to run easyubuntu
<scifi> NoUse: will it resume from where it stopped or start from beginning ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: System menu -> preferences -> theme
<NoUse> scifi it will resume
<nikos_> plz help me out
<_nano_> Hi I'm having trouble in enabling direct rendering....need help
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: You can get more from gnome-look.org
<_nano_> !3d
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe thanks , i'm now learning the shell u got any more good site or subject to learn inside this linux ?
<scifi> NoUse: kewl resuming @ 80k
<nikos_> NoUse: can u help?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: Nothing in particular... the wiki has guides on a lot of stuff, so if you get stuck, or want to know more about anything, it's a good place to start.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !wiki
<scifi> revAndrew: ask ur question again so a proper techie will see it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<nikos_> gedit
<cpltnt303> ok thanks can i have the url since this a new computer i got NONE URLS ..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wiki.ubuntu.com anyway :)
<NoUse> nikos_ I've never used easyubuntu
<nikos_> whats the drake channel again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> #ubuntu+1
<nikos_> ubuntu+l ?
<nikos_> ah +1
<Keytwo> ciao a tutti
<i3dmaster> how to config shortcuts in KDE?
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe btw i'm working with an old laptop is ubunto easy install would work smother ?
<NoUse> i3dmaster when you drag a file, when you releae the file you get the option to make a link
<scifi> NoUse: ok it downloaded and i assume installed
<Keytwo> hey guys is there someone who have problem with gam_server?
<NoUse> scifi cool
<i3dmaster> NoUse, not for that, I want to config some shortcuts for launch apps
<noppo> people, where can i change my Desktop manager from GNOME to fluxbox?
<scifi> NoUse: now just looking for the CS howto
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: Possibly easyubuntu could help.  There are some options you can set to optimize performance, too, and there's also Xubuntu, which is based on Xfce instead of Gnome, which makes it more lightweight.
<NoUse> i3dmaster right-click -> create link to application
<cpltnt303> PuMpErNiCkLe thanks
<Profichilla> noppo: sudo apt-get install fluxbox and then just select it on login.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cpltnt303: np :)
<noppo> ok, thx, gonna try
<loststar4545> is a nvidia 5500 good enough to run ubuntu
<i3dmaster> NoUse, well that is really not what I want. I thought there was a place to config keyboard shortcuts..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> loststar4545: Definitely.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> i3dmaster: like in System -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts ?
<noppo> didn't help
<Keytwo> May I pose a question?
<noppo> there was no menu to select the Window manager
<i3dmaster> PuMpErNiC, let me take a look there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Keytwo: You already did.  You may, however, ask another. :)
<NoUse> i3dmaster settings -> Accessibility
<Keytwo> sure I do ^^: is there someone else (over me) who have problems with gam_server (gamin)?
<Omeg> Hi all. My updater says that it is "Analysing" my system. Since I'm not running UK English as my Ubuntu language, shouldn't it be saying "Analyzing"?
<jeff303> is there a quick way to find out the full path called by a command?  ex: I have multiple JREs installed and I want to know which is getting called by doing just "javac"?
<Keytwo> It spreads out about 33% of my CPU time... -.-"
<Keytwo> jeff303: which <command>
<jeff303> Keytwo: I'd like to know in general, but in this specific case, javac
<jeff303> Keytwo: since I have many "javac"s installed - sun, GCJ, etc.
<noppo> jeff303, which javac
<i3dmaster> NoUse, PuMpErNiC, sorry don't see those. Im using 3.5.2 and not familiar with it (was just off from gnome)
<noppo> obviously
<jeff303> noppo: that's what I'm trying to figure out
<cpltnt303> I need Internet Explorer 6 Based browser in order to run a certain web site that dont work with Firefox ,What other options do i have for linux ?
<Keytwo> try "ps aux" you'll have a complete list of tasks with the arguments passed
<jeff303> noppo: I can always do javac -version or something but that doesn't answer my question in general
<noppo> jeff303, type 'which javac' at the terminal
<trainer> is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between workspaces?
<jeff303> noppo: ooh ok
<jeff303> noppo: perfect, thank you
<noppo> jeff303, thank Keytwo
<go1dfish> are the repositories dead?
<cpltnt303> I need Internet Explorer 6 Based browser in order to run a certain web site that dont work with Firefox ,What other options do i have for linux ?
<revAndrew> ubuntu is a debian derivitive, right? so if I want to install a program I download the debian version?
<jeff303> Keytwo: thanks
<damotor> hi
<Keytwo> np ^^
<noppo> :)
<go1dfish> revAndrew: if there is no debian specific version that is generally your best bet
<jeff303> cpltnt303: there is a way to install IE6 using Wine, I've done it before
<go1dfish> err ubuntu* specific
<NoUse> i3dmaster in the KMenu, there is a settings option
<jeff303> cpltnt303: don't remember the specifics, though, sorry
<jeff303> cpltnt303: I'm sure you can google it
<damotor> do u know about a program to find coincidences between two images?
<cpltnt303> what i s Wine ?
<i3dmaster> ok, found it. Its under Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard shortcuts
<i3dmaster> thanks for help
<patrick_king> how do i ssh in to my sql
<noppo> could somebody PLEASE tell me how to change my Desktop manager - i would like to use fluxbox instead of GNOME
<NoUse> !wine
<scifi> NoUse: do i just type "wine" in terminal to run it for the first time?
<noppo> !x
<ubotu> I heard x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<noppo> !fluxbox
<ubotu> hmm... fluxbox is a lightweight window manager.  Installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox.  More information at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<NoUse> scifi wine file.exe
<Keytwo> patrick_king: ssh in your remote host then mysql
<jeff303> cpltnt303: look at the first few hits for   "internet explorer" ubuntu    on google
<loststar4545> how does fluxbox compare to gnome
<patrick_king> i dont think i have ssh open how do i do this
<noppo> loststar4545, that's what I'm trying to figure out by experimenting
<jeff303> patrick_king: ssh username@server
<jeff303> patrick_king: from the command line
<loststar4545> i tried gnome and kde so far i prefer gnome
<noppo> loststar4545, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<runge> _jason, the ipod-fix-page worked very nicely. thanks very much!
<_jason> runge: great
<mzinz> I used to use Gnome exclusively, then I made the switch to KDE.  Do I still need Gnome installed? Is there a way to remove it, along with *most* of the gnome programs?
<loststar4545> what do you guys use
<_jason> anyone happen to know how to make openoffice writer update text so that it has 2 spaces after a period if it only has 1 now?
<go1dfish> is anyone else having trouble updating?
<noppo> loststar4545, the page says that fluxbox requires less RAM, but has less features than GNOME or KDE
<PuMpErNiCkLe> _jason: search and replace ". " with ".  "
<noppo> loststar4545, at the moment i'm using gnome, just because it was the default window manager for ubuntu
<jeff303> PuMpErNiCkLe: lol
<_jason> PuMpErNiCkLe: hehe yes thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<alamba> hi all....looking for some exim on ubuntu help...not able to figure out how I could capture all mails for a given virtual domain
<cpltnt303> I need help installing Wine i'm in the download url but i dont know what to do ...
<cpltnt303> I need help installing Wine i'm in the download url but i dont know what to do ... where is synaptic Package Manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<runge> _jason, there is an error in the page you showed me. who do I talk to to change it? (one place says "mnt" instead of "media")
<NoUse> !tell cpltnt303 about synaptic
<_jason> runge: you may edit that page yourself, it's a wiki :)
<runge> _jason, uhm.. ignore me while I go and beat my self
<scifi> NoUse: did u do this transgaming activex control part, or just use the default activex that comes with firefox ?
<NoUse> scifi I don't remember needing that
<NoUse> scifi the last time I ran CS through wine was probably 2-3 years ago
<scifi> grrr keep closing tabs by accident in gaim :P
<simonpca> plop
<jeff303> cpltnt303: google for "winteools" there is a GUI in that program which will install everything (including IE) and put a shortcut right on your desktop
<_jason> !info winetools
<_jason> guess not
<sys8794> could I package captive-nfts and include it in a fapper flight?
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<_jason> sys8794: ask in #ubuntu-motu perhaps
<sys8794> _jason thanks
<Keytwo> is there a way to make gam_server avoid spread out so much CPU time?
<Zoohouse> Whats a quick tool that I can use to create a FAT32 filesystem on another drive?
<jeff303> Zoohouse: try gparted or qtparted?
<jouellette> my Xorg is using 2.6 GB or ram... is there a special reason for that?
<jeff303> jouellette: is it all resident?
<Zoohouse> jeff303, thanks
<Keytwo> Zoohouse: type 'man mkfs' in terminal
<Zoohouse> Keytwo, k
<Keytwo> ;)
<Zoohouse> ill check it out
<jouellette> jeff303, yeah
<jeff303> jouellette: holy crap... sorry don't know how to help you there
<_jason> jouellette: wow, how much ram do you have?
<jouellette> jeff303, I do have 4 gigs and and 10 gig of swap
<_jason> 10gigs of swap
<immolo> 10gigs of swap
<immolo> haha
<immolo> I'm going to piss myself
<Zoohouse> gparted is nice :)
<jouellette> It'
<jouellette> It's a Dual xeon too... It's my work PC
<_jason> jouellette: is that 2.6 gb of resident memory?
<immolo> jouellette, could you paste bin the output of free -m as I would really like to see what it says
<jouellette>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jouellette> Mem:          3671       3544        126          0         16        311
<jouellette> -/+ buffers/cache:       3216        455
<jouellette> Swap:         9275         78       9197
<scifi> NoUse: cant navigate to "/.wine/drive_c/Program Files" in terminal, can navigate to /.wine/drive_c/ but then it says cant find Program files directory ^^
<NoUse> scifi you need to escape the space: cd Program\ Files
<scifi> NoUse: i tried an * in the back and that worked :)
<bkeating> is LVM volumes like.. "JOBOD config?"
<bkeating> er.. *are* LVM volumes
<immolo> jouellette, well you are wasting 9.6Gb but ram is being wasted somewhere
<Jimmey__> Guys and Gals, I've followed the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter, but am still unable to send print jobs ( sucessfully ) to my HP Deskjet 810c
<Jimmey__> Any ideas?
<scifi> back = gap*
<jouellette> yeah... I have tomcat and Eclipse running and it seems like java is using about 1.5 gb for it
<immolo> ah java that explains all
<jeff303> scifi: if you're trying to run a command from your terminal just use tab for all those messy wine autocompletions
<jouellette> but it still doesn't explain why xorg is using so much
<jeff303> scifi: makes it a breeze to navigate lovely Windows spaced directories  :-)
<Hurin> Hello
<immolo> jouellette, tryed running top?
<jimcooncat> Jimmey__, are you sure XP has printer shared?
<NoUse> jouellette does X use that much when it first starts, or does it grow?
<jouellette> it grows...
<immolo> see how much memory it is reallly using
<jouellette> NoUse, you think it's a leak
<scifi> jeff303: not sure what u mean but thx
<jouellette> TOP says 2.5g
<immolo> scifi, if you press the tab button it autocompletes the word
<NoUse> jouellette possibly, I'd report it the xorg people, they would know if its a bug or not
<Zoohouse> humm..
<NoUse> jouellette there is a #xorg channel here
<jeff303> scifi: just try pressing tab after you're typed part of the path, and if there is a unique completion, it will get filled in for you
<jose> hello there can any one point me to a good page about wireless networking??
<Hurin> I have the question about ethernet connection, if it's ok?
<Jimmey__> jimcooncat, I'm sure, in the control panel, printers are shared..
<jeff303> scifi: if there is more than one unique completion, pressing tab repeatedly will show you a list of all the possibilities
<scifi> kewl thanks
<Hurin> (I have notebook, hp nx6110 with Ubuntu Breezy on it)
<Hurin> eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX. - doeas ANYONE knows what does that mean, and how I can resolve this problem
<Hurin> ??
<Hurin> Because of it, I can't connect to internet
<n0rus> apt-get install <what?> to get headers like "stdio.h, stdint.h etc."
<moparfan90> how do you paste in aterm?
<jeff303> n0rus: libstdC++
<jeff303> n0rus: something like that
<NoUse> n0rus you can search that kind of stuff at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jeff303> n0rus: libc6 and libc6-dev for the straight up C stuff
<Hurin> moparfan, use middle-click
<d3v> hello, I've got a little problem with the Live CD with the error "[!!]  Enter preinstalled session when it is booting up
<judah> xserver-org package is broken:  /tmp/xserver-xorg.config.177961: line 973: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<judah> 13:03:48 @        judah | xserver-xorg failed to preconfigure, with exit status 2
<judah> fyi
<burninglegion> can anyone help me with booting the ubuntu 5.10 live cd?
<d3v> burninglegion, do you have a similar problem to mine?
<DBO> what is the problem?
<obscurite> Is perl/CPAN broken on breezy? I can't install perl modules properly as root or via sudo with perl -MCPAN -e
<burninglegion> well, after the loading screen at the part where it says "loading gnome window manager"
<burninglegion> my computer just stalls
<nikos_> hello
<burninglegion> oh yeah, i also have my monitor plugged into a nvidia geforce2 video card
<burninglegion> if that is of any help
<nikos_> does /run ls works for you guys through irssi?
<heero> hello, anyone know how remove the all packages installed in ubuntu?
<heero> i want upgrade
<heero> but im still having problems with dependences
<NoUse> !tell heero about upgrade
<d3v> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/2005/synaptic-remove-all-packages-dialogue.jpg
<heero> :O
<Zoohouse> Qucik question, I have ubuntu on sda and I want to install winxp on sdb. Prior to wanting to install win xp on sdb I had fedora on sda and ubuntu on sdb. Now when I pop in the winxp cd it says that there is no hard drives intalled on my computer... The same computer i am typing from.. What might it be? Does sdb need to be fat32 so that winxp would pick it up?
<judah> disregard which is already disregarded.. dist-upgrade installed things without error. please move along.
<jeff303> Zoohouse: I believe Windows insists on installing itself on the first partition
<Jimmey__> Zoohouse, XP always wants to be on the first drive of your computer
<parpic2002> hi
<obscurite> nevermind, figure it out.
<scifi> NoUse: steam installing now :O *crosses fingers*
<Zoohouse> jeff303, Jimmey__ so I have to install winxp first? I tried to do it first but it wouldn't pick up the drives
<sys8794> Zoohouse however if you wipe (fdsik and format) sdb and then your xp should see that section and install to it (in theory it should)
<harisund> nikos_ I was just wondering about your question.
<DBO> Zoohouse, SATA drives?
<jeff303> Zoohouse: it's easist if you install Windows XP first on a clean drive (before any other partitions)
<harisund> nikos_ What is /run ls supposed to be doing anyway?
<harisund> You should have a script named ls for that, right?
<Zoohouse> DBO, right, I have 2 SATA drives
<DBO> Zoohouse, do you have the floppy disk your mobo came with?  You need that for windows to detect them
<|lostbyte|> What gui tool you guys use to do wifi networking ?
<Zoohouse> DBO, motherboard?
<harisund> |lostbyte| I use the command line .. sorry :(
<bungle> how do i install xfce
<DBO> Zoohouse, yeah, its a big green (usually) thing with all the fancy doodads on it, usually comes with a driver disk for the SATA drives (floppy)
<bungle> !xfce
<ubotu> well, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<|lostbyte|> harisund: Ok ! i like the command line too.. =_
<Zoohouse> DBO, ah ok, never heard someone call the M.B by mobo lol
<Zoohouse> ok let me go check brb
<DBO> really?
<harisund> bungle for xfce, you can install a meta package "xubuntu-desktop", either through command line or through synaptic.
<|lostbyte|> harisund: Q. How to set an essid for your card ?
<immolo> iwconfig <iface> essid <insert essid here>
<harisund> |lostbyte|, Assuming your wireless card is wlan0, I use the following command "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid NameEssid key 12...."
<harisund> |lostbyte| and then to get a IP address, I use "sudo dhclient wlan0" and that generally works for me.
<|lostbyte|> immolo: harisund Hold on ! :S i was told by #wireless that that command is used to connect to the essid specified ? are you sure...
<Zoohouse> DBO, can't find it in the box, let me check the site.
<_jim_> im having problems with synaptic
<harisund> |lostbyte| Yes, why do you ask? Was there a problem trying that out?
<DBO> Zoohouse, what mobo?
<immolo> |lostbyte|, not unless my linux box is so clever it can do things by itself
<|lostbyte|> harisund: huh ? no, but my question was how i could set an essid for my card !
<_jim_> i finally made it working , but when installing something i get this error every time : E: locales: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<CraiZE> hey, how can i convert my video files to the PSP format?
<harisund> The command that immolo suggested. iwcofig <interface_name> essid <essid_name>
<_jim_> what should i do ?
<immolo> CraiZE, cvs ffmpeg
<CraiZE> ah
<|lostbyte|> immolo: My card does'nt have an essid as i found out through iwconfig.
<CraiZE> immolo, you got a link
<CraiZE> for me to get cvs ffmpeg?
<harisund> |lostbyte| You will have to associate your card with a wireless access point. The command for that is the one that immolo gave.
<immolo> CraiZE, not for the cvs on ubuntu but I know the windows version has been ported back to unix which gives better quailty
<Oetmet> I have a Core Duo processor and I've read i got to download a kernel with SMP support
<CraiZE> immolo, well i just want to convert it
<CraiZE> you said cvs ffmpeg
<Oetmet> can i download the regular kernel and enable SMP on it ?
<CraiZE> but i cant do much with that info
<CraiZE> :S
<Oetmet> 2.6.16.11
<Oetmet> or do i have to download an special kernel
<immolo> use cvs and download, configure/make
<immolo> easy :P
<CraiZE> oh my
<CraiZE> can you link me
<CraiZE> to the ffmpeg CVS ?
<|lostbyte|> harisund: This is going over my head, Wait.. so your saying to get an essid for me(wlan0), i have to connect to the Access point.
<immolo> use google
<harisund> |lostbyte| ok let me walk you through this one.
<CraiZE> k
<_jim_> hey guys , please , can you help me when you can ?
<gean> bye all ! may the spirit of ubuntu be with u !
<_jim_> cya
<|lostbyte|> harisund: :) ..
<Zoohouse> DBO, can't find it on the asus site...
<harisund> |lostbyte| You have a wireless router right? It creates a wireless network, with a name that you specify. That name is the essid.
<DBO> Zoohouse, well, i promise it came with a floppy disk, they all do.  Ive never seen a SATA mobo that didnt
<Zoohouse> I used gparted to make sdb fat32.. thought that would help
<harisund> |lostbyte| The router acts as a access point, meaning other computers "access" the internet by connecting to the router.
<DBO> Zoohouse, its not even picking up the drives right?
<jeff303> Zoohouse: I think that what Linux calls /dev/hda1 needs to be FAT or NTFS
<harisund> |lostbyte| So for your computer to wireless connect to the internet, you have to tell it what network it should connect to, right?
<jeff303> Zoohouse: otherwise the dumb Microsoft installer will think there is nowhere to install Windows
<DBO> jeff303, so long as the windows isntaller can pick up the drives, it can edit the partions regardless of their current state of formatting
<DBO> (it might destroy the data, but it can do it)
<|lostbyte|> harisund: yes.. ok
<|lostbyte|> ok
<harisund> |lostbyte| Your router might be the access point for a network called "lostbyte" .. your neighbour might have a wireless router that generates the network "neighbour"
<Zoohouse> jeff303, oh?
<|lostbyte|> harisund: k
<harisund> |lostbyte| and so on..if you want to see a list of wireless networks that your wireless card can pick up, execute the command "iwlist wlan0 scan | grep ESSID"
<Zoohouse> DBO, not picking any up. It tells me to try turning them on
<harisund> |lostbyte| that command will list out all the networks that your wireless card can see (which are generally the networks around your house...)
<|lostbyte|> harisund: k
<DBO> Zoohouse, yeah, you need that floppy disk.  It will say RAID drivers or something of that sort
<harisund> |lostbyte| Now you need to tell your wireless card what network to connect to. In other words, you need to tell it what "access point" to connect to. right?
<Zoohouse> ill look agin
<|lostbyte|> harisund: yes..
<DBO> Zoohouse, when windows installer is just starting it will ask you to press F6 at some point, you do that, then later down the road it will ask for that floppy
<harisund> |lostbyte| That is, if you remember the ESSID. So you first tell it the name of the essid.
<|lostbyte|> harisund: ok
<harisund> |lostbyte| the syntax for that is "iwconfig wlan0 essid lostbyte"
<harisund> "iwconfig" calls the wireless- configuration program. wlan0 is the "code-word" for your wireless card (it could be different.) essid is the command for it, and lostbyte is the name of the network it should join.
<|lostbyte|> harisund: got it.. and if another pc scans what will it display as my name ?
<Stormchaser> 'lo... Where can I find Drapper repository (want to upgrade my ubuntu)
<kbrooks> How do I find out my CD drive speed?
<harisund> You mean if somebody else is trying to access your wireless?
<|lostbyte|> harisund: so the router is in adhoc mode and i am in managed..
<Stormchaser> kbrooks: o.O
<guerra> anyone programs in fortran therE?
<Zoohouse> DBO, doesn't ask me for a floppy...
<kbrooks> Stormchaser: ?
<Zoohouse> unless i didn't see it
<harisund> lostbyte: I am not sure what adhoc mode is, but generally wireless routers are not in ad hoc mode (atleast not by default) .. I think you have to make sure the router is also in managed mode only.
<Stormchaser> kbrooks: Um... That should be written on the CD itself...
<DBO> Zoohouse, at the VERY beginning there will be a part where at the bottom it will say "press F6 if you need to install additional drivers" or something to that effect
<kbrooks> Stormchaser: "CD drive speed"
<DBO> you press F6 then, and then it will ask you for a floppy about 10 minutes later
<ccc_> Stormchaser: just change 'breezy' to 'dapper' (not drapper :) ) in your /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<kbrooks> Stormchaser: on the cd? i havent heard of such a CD that shows that
<harisund> |lostbyte| but yes, by executing "iwconfig wlan0 mode managed" you ask your wireless card to be in managed mode.
<Zoohouse> DBO, i might have overlooked that
<|lostbyte|> harisund: ok ! i understand now..
* Stormchaser blinks and mind his own buissness...
<|lostbyte|> harisund: Is it easy to set the pc to adhoc mode ?
<Oetmet> I have a core duo processor... and have read i have to download a SMP enabled kernel.. is this the same than downloading the regular kernel and enabling SMP support?
<Oetmet> o
<Oetmet> or i just have to apt-get the smp kernel
<kbrooks> Oetmet: apt-get it
<harisund> |lostbyte| I think so, but I don't know the command for that. If you want your wireless router to broadcast IP address, and you are using it to connect to the internet, you need managed mode.
<Oetmet> kbrooks: ok but once i download it, it will boot as the default kernel?
<Oetmet> or what?
<_jim_> hey guys , i cant run some tools like synaptic by Gnome
<moparfan90> hello. does anyone know if theres a channel for openbox?
<|lostbyte|> harisund: Alright.. ok..
<_jason> _jim_: what happens when you try?
<kbrooks> Oetmet: it will show as a entry in grub
<harisund> |lostbyte| I think ad hoc mode is more of a device-device connection, kind of temporary, stuff like blue tooth etc .. typically for multiplayer gaming (atleast that['s what wikipedia says)
<_jim_> it aint running
<_jim_> nothing happens
<kbrooks> Oetmet: apt-get will install it for you
<_jim_> its like it trying to load it
<_jason> _jim_: what does 'sudo echo hi' do in a terminal?
<|lostbyte|> harisund: Makes sence now..
<Oetmet> linux-686-smp is ok for Core Duo's ?
<|lostbyte|> harisund: thanks so much..
<_jim_> it does nothing
<_jim_> run as root ?
<Oetmet> it says PIV, when I thought Core Duos are like PVII
<Oetmet> heh
<harisund> |lostbyte| Of course, it doesn't end there. Once you have set your wireless card parameters, you will need to instruct the wireless card to ask the router for an IP address.
<_jason> _jim_: paste the output as 'groups' please
<harisund> |lostbyte| which is done using the "sudo dhclient wlan0" command. Get it?
<_jason> _jim_: s/as/of
<|lostbyte|> harisund: What if i am not using dhcp..
<_jim_> jason sorry im not getting u
<_jason> _jim_: type 'groups', it is a command.  Then copy and paste the output so we can see it
<harisund> |lostbyte| Hmm.... How are you connecting to your router?
<_jim_> ok , by root ?
<_jason> _jim_: no, no root
<_jim_> jimoupas@10:~$ groups
<_jim_> jimoupas adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<|lostbyte|> harisund: oh.. ok ok.. got you.. but if i keep a static ip for my router..
<_jason> _jim_: is this the first user created during install?
<sambagirl> did seveas quit ubuntu? like bob2?
<mwe> no admin there
<_jim_> yes
<|lostbyte|> harisund: then i dont have to do the dhclient.
<_jason> _jim_: did you do an expert install?
<harisund> |lostbyte| What exactly do you mean "static IP for my router"?
<_jim_> yes
<sambagirl> sirkillalot you played ET yes?
<_jason> ubotu: tell _jim_ about expert
<harisund> |lostbyte| With wireless the general practice is dhcp only. If you want your machine to have a static IP, you set that in the router/
<Seveas> sambagirl, no
<|lostbyte|> harisund: If i turn off dhcp on my router.. that is..
<sambagirl> ohh hello seveas
<|lostbyte|> harisund: ok
<Seveas> sambagirl, I'm just very busy with bugs
<harisund> |lostbyte| If you turn off the DHCP in your router.. hmmm.. I am not sure if it would work.. you could try .. never tried that before.
<_jim_> _jason run this as root ?
<Oetmet> Anyone using a Core Duo processor on Linux?
<_jason> _jim_: yes
<sambagirl> well you better get some bug spray and go to hospital fast for protection and i would avoid those types of associations too ;).
<_jim_> _jason god bless you man!
<jason> thanks?
<sambagirl> is seveas a programmer for ubuntu?
<MM2> I hate this: dapper installer installed a system with no user accounts. I rebootet to maintenache-mode and added password to root and an account. But things are wrong...
<sambagirl> is there anything really really super exciting coming up for the next release of Ubuntu?
<Seveas> sambagirl, not really, I write occasional patches and have made a few packages
<Zoohouse> DBO,  VIA VT8237 SATA RAID 64-bit driver v4.30C (WHQL). Thats it?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<_jim_> _jason , i tried to install something by synaptic but im getting this error : E: locales: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 4
<kbrooks> sambagirl: seveas doesnt really code
<kbrooks> Seveas: few? don't you mean many?
<sambagirl> well who is the leader for Ubuntu?
<kbrooks> leader?
<kingspawn> hey, anyone know of a program that probes my videocard's clockcycles and outputs them to me?
<_jason> _jim_: what are you trying to install? does that happen with other things?
<kbrooks> sambagirl: well, if you want our SABDFL:
<kbrooks> !sabdfl
<ubotu> sabdfl is probably Mark Shuttleworth, cosmonaut and founder of Canonical and Ubuntu
<Seveas> kbrooks, one package so far which is in ubuntu, and some pathces landed in Ubuntu too
<_jim_> _jason yeah with everything im trying to install
<harisund> That's interesting, we have both a _jason and a jason. Anyway, jason from which machine are you trying to connect to which machine?
<_jim_> i cant even update my ubuntu
<sambagirl> well i received a box of cd's for different platforms and it had to be from the leader of Ubuntu. I wonder how they can afford to send from Europa this box of 20 cd's atleast? i did give out to my friends them tho.
<_jason> _jim_: taking a shot in the dark: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kbrooks> sambagirl: it was not from him alone
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<_jim_> as root ?
<kbrooks> sambagirl: it was from canonical
<sambagirl>  a covenant
<mDot> sambagirl and its shipped out of south america
<sambagirl> wow
<kbrooks> mDot: incorrect
<_jim_> yes...
<kbrooks> mDot: south america
<scifi> NoUse: u here m8?
<mDot> and if you order 1 or 100 is cost the company the same
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> mDot: south africa
<_jim_> _jason /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<sambagirl> this is so much more thrilling then anything that windows does.
<mDot> kbrooks must be time for my nap =P
<_jim_> :*-(
<ziut> siemka!
<sambagirl> there needs to be some commercials on the media to make it even more popular. imagine if there were 10 million users in this channel right now asking for support :D.
<mDot> sambagirl scary though
<jimcooncat> sambagirl, hopefully there'd be another channel
<_jim_> is there a way to fix locales ?
<ziut> sorry #ubuntu.pl not #ubuntu
<_jason> _jim_: not sure what to suggest, sorry
<gnomefreak> _jim_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales i think is the command
<sambagirl> who ever organized the whole ubuntu structure is very international in thinking...global.
<gnomefreak> or use the language menu option
<_jim_> same problem ...... it saying its broken
<harisund> sambagirl, indeed.. I wonder whether any poll has been conducted to find out the localities of Ubuntu users ... and find out whethere there is a concentration in any particular country.
<scifi> when i start steam, the login box appears, i can see the boxes but there is no words on anything, anyone else have the same problem ?
<sambagirl> is there a plan for a big ubuntu users party or conference or like what they do for Amiga computer? something humungous? something in maybe the french riviera or Rio or Maui?
<jimcooncat> where was the last one, Toronto?
<OffHand> harisund, there are
<jimcooncat> I like your venues better
<harisund> OffHand yeah I would expect that ..
<Zoohouse> DBO, still there?
<OffHand> I can confirm it
<OffHand> it's somewhere on the forums
<sambagirl> well harisund i think that all users should make an effort to make local user groups and this is how you can learn this otherwise the only other way i can think if there is a web counter that stores the ip for dowloads from the website and maintining the distribution regions you could get close in determining that.
<harisund> OffHand, on the forums, ah yes ! most likely .. sambagirl, that's true.. you will need a counter .. and perhaps some mechanism to count only unique IP addresses...
<sambagirl> now i am curious to know if there is any report by any major corporations as to whether they are using ubuntu in testing for deploykents in their various operations?
<d3v> hello, I've got a little problem with the Live CD with the error "[!!]  Enter preinstalled session" when it is booting up and the CD check said "./casper/filesystem.cloop file failed to MD5 checksum" does anybody know how I could solve this? I have burnt a second downloaded iso and the exact same happened
<gnomefreak> sambagirl, your best bet is to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel
<sambagirl> well i am sure that the website is already maintining raw data on downloads etc..
<kbrooks> sambagirl: please
<kgrimm_> how do i disable gdm/xdm so a server is not wasting resources?
<sambagirl> they dont talk abbout anytthing interesting in there.
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> ok
<kbrooks> sambagirl: not a excuse
<OffHand> d3v, did you do a md5sum on the iso?
<kbrooks> sambagirl: START a topic
<_jim_> please , anyone knows how i can fix my locales ? it says its broken
<mnemnonic> I need to count files that are in all subtrees of a directory, has anyone an idea how to do that? (console)
<d3v> i did a md5 check thing on the one i downloaded (from ubuntu) and it came up correct
<ljl> mnemnonic: find | wc -l
<simonpca> ++
<OffHand> how fast did you burn it d3v?
<ljl> mnemnonic: you might want to refine that to avoid counting directories, and stuff like that (man find)
<scifi> anyone know how to install tahoma.tff font for steam in ubuntu ?
<d3v> first time very fast 2nd i took advice on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123440 and did it at x8
<mnemnonic> ljl: Aren't there blank lines in the output?
<harisund> nalioth: exactly ..
<OffHand> hmmm
<ljl> mnemnonic: no, 'find' is supposed to just output a newline-separated list of files/directories, no blanks
<mnemnonic> ljl: Ok, thx
<nalioth> harisund: hmm?
<fid> is there a way to configure the grub boot loader to default to windows?
<harisund> nalioth: wrong window. I meant to type that in the offtopic channel, regarding the process-quitting in Windows.
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ljl> mnemnonic: the way to make it avoid counting directories too would be "find -type f | wc -l"
<nicolito> hello, can anyone help me?? When I plug a NTFS formatted USB disk it is write protected, and I cannot save anything on it (nor change the propierties)
<ljl> nicolito: you can not and should not save to ntfs from linux
<_jason> nicolito: linux can't safely write to ntfs
<mathieu> correction: there are no _free_ drivers that can safely write ntfs
<nicolito> ljl, _jason... why?????
<_jason> nicolito: microsoft doesn't disclose the specifications for ntfs so people can't write in support for it
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<Hattori> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP but still got same problem
<ljl> nicolito: because write support is extremely flaky (basically, there is none) --- i think the reason for that is mostly lack of open specifications
<nicolito> _jason, so no way to use this USB DISK???
<_jason> nicolito: format it as something else
<mnemnonic> ljl: Counting directories is ok for my particular problem ... trying to figure out how many inodes I need to copy lot's of files from a cd ;)
<_jason> nicolito: fat is good since both widnows and linux can write to it
<mathieu> but fat itself is crap
<ljl> _jason: yeah, unfortunately it's bad for a few other reasons
<nicolito> _jason ok, thanks very much for your help
<nicolito> thanks very much LJL
<mcmillen> anyone know of a good way to make GNOME not look like KDE after logging in to KDE once? i seem to be stuck with KDE's blue highlights, even though i'm using the ubuntu "Human" theme in GNOME (this is on Dapper Beta)
<_jason> ljl: yeah for transfering docs on a usb disk i think it's the best option though
<IncipitFinis> whats up all
<ljl> _jason: agreed - unfortunately
<IncipitFinis> Ok, this is really noobish, but how do I get a p2p program running on ubuntu?
<_jason> !p2p
<ubotu> p2p is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<ljl> _jason: ext2 might also be an option... there is more than one ext2 driver for Windows, some with write support... would be interesting to investigate how robust they are
<IncipitFinis> oic
<IncipitFinis> thanks
<scifi> anyone know how to install tahoma.ttf font for steam in ubuntu ?
<zyth> be a real man and use HPFS.
<zyth> os/2 4 ever!
<zyth> :P
<HymnToLife> ljl> Ext2Fsd works pretty wel for read/write
<_jason> ljl: they seem to work well, if you are allowed to install the driver on the windows computers you use that is :)
<IncipitFinis> what about wine?
<IncipitFinis> how do I install wine, I mean lol
<bluefoxicy2> Hey guys I'm trying to merge an SQLDump into a new MySQL 4.1 install on Breezy, did nothing but install, ideas?
<ljl> _jason: yes, of course... if what we're talking about is a standard USB key that one uses to load stuff to/from other people's computers, then FAT is definitely the only real option
<bluefoxicy2> (too lazy to google)
<bluefoxicy2> is this gonna be more than 1 command
<mathieu> bluefoxicy2: IT DON'T WORK!!!111 HELP MEE!!11!!
<bluefoxicy2> mathieu, I'm asking questions, not answering, try me later
<mathieu> i hope that's irony
<Mactel>  :)
<Mactel> :D
<kingspawn> oh, that was just precious
<kingspawn> fantastic
<mzinz> I used to use Gnome exclusively, then I made the switch to KDE.  Do I still need Gnome installed? Is there a way to remove it, along with *most* of the gnome programs?
<ljl> mzinz: you could remove libgnome, that would sweep almost everything away
<HymnToLife> mzinz> try removing a "core" GNOME app like Evolution or Nautilus
<IncipitFinis> can you install kde from gnome?
<linux_drive> hi ............
<ljl> IncipitFinis: of course
<mzinz> ljl: would it remove the actual gnome desktop *and* the applications?
<Mactel> mzinz: In terminal, type sudo apt-get remove libgnome. :)
<_jim_> please , anyone knows how i can fix my locales ? it says its broken
<zyth> IncipitFinis, sure
<mwe> mzinz: sudo apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common
<ljl> mzinz: it would remove everything that depends on the gnome libraries... so yes, mostly
<ljl> mzinz: might leave some GTK-only apps, like perhaps the GIMP, but those are not really Gnome apps anyway and you might want to keep them
<mzinz> ljl: thats what i was hoping
<mwe> mzinz: that works, I did it. then remove the rest if anything is left in aptitude
<mzinz> mwe: thank u
<DaSkreec1> can I hold a package in Ubuntu?
<DaSkreec1> Or rather in apt?
<ljl> mzinz: after that, you could do a "dpkg -l | grep ii | grep gnome" too check if any libraries are left installed
<relbs> anyone know how to prevent gnome-cups-icon from starting up with a gnome login session?
<odyssey12386> hello
<moparfan90> does anyone here use openbox?
<Zoohouse> jeff303, I can't find the drivers for sata :(
<mwe> Daskreec1: yes. I'm not that familiar with synaptic but in aptitude it's straight forward
<Daskreec1> mwe: Ah. ok So it's client based?
<Zoohouse> jeff303, you think it is the lack of driver the problem?
* Daskreec1 asks in Dapper room
<scifi> anyone know how to install tahoma.ttf font for steam in ubuntu ?
<fiendskull9> scifi, lol. yeah man, hold on
<kgrimm_> how do i disable gdm/xdm at startup so a server is not wasting resources?
<mzuverink> If I want to go back from dapper to breezy, can I not format the drive that contains only /home and format the the other drive that contains / and not have issues in Breezy?
<vr_> how do i force apt-get to say "yes" without my interaction?
<_jason> kgrimm_: system > administration > services, or man update-rc.d
<fiendskull9> scifi, dont use easy-ubuntu, or automatix, they install it in a werid folder wine doesnt reconize
<Pluk> kgrimm_, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ljl> vr_: "apt-get -y"
<mathieu> kgrimm_: remove gdm and xdm?
<vr_> ljl: thanks
<ljl> vr_: or the verbose version of the same option, "apt-get --assume-yes"
<vr_> ljl: great. how about incorporating a password? is it anything like sudo apt-get -p password ?
<mwe> kgrimm_: or use rcconf
<scifi> fiendskull9: ive not tried easy-ubuntu or automatix. i gathered ive got to download the core fonts and install them, but im not sure exactly which files i need and HOW to install them
<ljl> vr_: note that, in some situations that apt-get considers particularly sensitive, that option will simply make apt-get abort
<vr_> i see
<ljl> vr_: a password for what?
<vr_> ljl: for sudo operations
<kgrimm_> thanks
<fiendskull9> scifi, are you nickserved?
<mzuverink> _jason: That Open Office problem with the buttons disappearing returned again in my Dapper install, it returned right after i installed Kubuntu-desktop.
<ljl> vr_: can't think of a way right now, but anyway, i *would not* do anything like that
<_jason> mzuverink: maybe you can check to see if it has been reported as a bug, and you might want to report it yourself if you can recreate it
<ljl> vr_: what is it that you're trying to accomplish? perhaps it can be "taken sideways"
<fiendskull9> scifi, look for my dialog window in your bottom bar of xchat
<scifi> fiendskull9: if u mean is my nick registered then no :P
<_jim_> fiendskull9 i need some help to install fonts too :)
<scifi> fiendskull9: im using gaim and yes i replied as "andyt"
<vr_> ljl: im trying to make this huge "alias" for bash that installs everything for me. kind of like a script.
<vr_> for a fresh install
<vr_> i wanted to make it unattended.
<fiendskull9> _jim_, and scifi - join #skachat real quick.....
<mzuverink> _jason: it has hapened twice now with a kubuntu install, plus all the window notification buttons on my bottom panel get a odd baby blue tint to them as well
<momo3> http://israel.275mb.com/index2.php  <- - -    
<blindx> heyyy can someone help me set up a wired network connection? i tried both DHCP and Static, but I'm not getting anything.
<ljl> vr_: well, can't you write a script, and then run the *whole* script from sudo? you'd only have to type the password once, at the beginning, and then go away and drink coffee
<vr_> ljl: yes, you're right. i got it now, thank you
<teo> hi there! :)
<ljl> vr_: now, i suppose you could make that script suid root, too, so that you'd have to type no password at all... but that's a *huge* security issue
<vr_> true
<vr_> i'll leave it as is
<ingwe> hi
<ubuntu> #kielce
<Sodium> is there any progress on macromedia developing shockwave for us?
<mwe> I don't think so
<elaoufi> salut
<elaoufi> $
<kevor> Hi, what repository do i need to add to get mplayer?
<mwe> universe
<FunnyLookinHat> Has anyone here used Ubuntu with a bluetooth mouse?
<_jason> kevor: multiverse
<OffHand> lol
<mwe> oh yes
<_jason> ubotu: tell kevor about mplayer
<mwe> multiverse ...
<kevor> i got those commented out repossies enabled, but still no mplayer
<_jason> mwe: although why multiverse and not universe, I have no clue
<_jason> kevor: you need to actually add multiverse, it's not in the comments
<_jason> ubotu: tell kevor about sources
<kevor> oooh, ok :D
<gnomefreak> sounds like he has backports enabled
<kevor> _jason: what line do i need to add multithingy to?
<_jason> kevor: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and I can tell you
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<mcmillen> any idea why, after upgrading to dapper beta, that a bittorrent tracker is started at bootup?
<gnomefreak> kevor, on the lines that start with the word deb and end with the word universe put a space after universe and add the word multiverse
<_jason> mcmillen: #ubuntu+1 please for dapper
<dracflamloc> hello
<kevor> gnomefreak: also lines that end on restricted?
<dracflamloc> where are samba shares mounted in ubuntu when i use the "connect to server" item int he places menu
<gnomefreak> kevor, the lines that end with universe
<kevor> ok sorry, did that, let's try
<kevor> Works, /me hugs gnomefreak
<kevor> thank you for you quick and powerful help :P
<gnomefreak> anytime ;)
<alpha-one> hi all, i have a problem with my starting (login) screen. when i start gnome a black window appears (called login or screen manager or something like that) and prompts me for a user and a pw which is noch my regular one
<kevor> gnomefreak: can't install it because it deps on some files, do you know what that is about?
<Eduardo_> Boa tarde
<gnomefreak> kevor, sudo apt-get update
<Eduardo_> Algum do Brasil?
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<kevor> did that
<dracflamloc> does anyone know where samba shares are mounted ubuntu?
<_jason> kevor: what does it say is missing?
<kevor> yes it says the follow packages have unmet deps: mpalyer-568. depends: libfaad2-0 libflame0 libxvidcore4
<gnomefreak> kevor, paste full error on pastebin if you can
<_jason> !info libfaad2-0
<ubotu> libfaad2-0: (freeware Advanced Audio Decoder - runtime files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 193 kB, Installed size: 544 kB
<gnomefreak> kevor, sudo aptitude install mplayer-586
<gnomefreak> kevor, if your using 586 arch
<gnomefreak> libfaad is needed oh yeah i guess it would be
<alpha-one> can anyone help me with my login problem ?
<_jason> kevor: sources.list > pastebin :)
<kevor> gnomefreak: did exactly this: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install mplayer-586 (p4 here, so that's the good one)
<kevor> yes _jason :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<kevor> url of pastebin? :$
<_jason> kevor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dracflamloc> hi
<ebbhead> I need to change from utf-8 to sv_SE.iso8859-1 ..  dpkg-reconfigure locales is somewhat "broken" in dapper flight 6..  anyone know anything aobut this ?
<mwe> _jason: I think mplayer is in multiverse because of the license though I'm not into the details
<gnomefreak> kevor, than install libfaad   use instructions on !restricted  lets see errors first
<_jim_> ebbhead im getting same error on 5.10
<ebbhead> oK
<gnomefreak> ebbhead, try #ubuntu+1 for dapper and filght 6 you shouldnt have installed
<_jim_> it says its broken ..
<ebbhead> gnomefreak .. OK . thanks. What do you mean about nog having installed flight 6 ?
<mwe> _jason: but then again isn't it GPL'ed ?
<kevor> gnomefreak, _jason  pastebinned it
<gnomefreak> ebbhead, once its installed you run apt-get upgrade or do your updates and you are pushed to newest version of packages
<gnomefreak> kevor, can you paste the link in here
<_jason> mwe: yeah, my guess is they get support for some things by using stuff that isn't gpl'd
<ebbhead> gnomefreak: .. yes, that's the GOOD part.
<kevor> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12941
<gnomefreak> ebbhead, so if your updated you can leave off the flight 6
<mwe> _jason: maybe so
<_jason> kevor: you missed some lines 41 and 42 on the pastebin
<moparfan90> im trying to install a python file and i get a error saying /makefile cannot be found
<selmanj> Question:  I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu onto my Pentium 4 hyperthreading system.  It will boot from cd, then it seems to freeze at the keyboard selection.  As far as I can tell, the keyboard and mouse both freeze after it boots.  If I try to pass the kernel option "acpi=off" or "acpi=ht", I get a kernel panic...  any ideas?
<moparfan90> what should i do?
<ebbhead> gnomefreak .. yes, well I'm updated, so I guess I'm not on flight 6 anymore. Anyway it's broken locales. I'll change channel now. Thanks !
<kevor> ok :)
<i3dmaster> how to rename the printers created in gnome-cups-manager?
<kevor> _jason: retrying now, thanks
<Edison> hi everyone
<i3dmaster> they all named like Queue, Queue-1 and so forth...
<kevor> _jason: it works now :)
<kevor> gnomefreak: thanks for you trouble, again :P
<gnomefreak> kevor, im here to help never trouble
<mwe> i3dmaster: in kde you just right click it, can't you do the same in gnome?
<Edison> i have a question how can i change file permissions??
<mwe> Edison: chmod
<gnomefreak> Edison, man chmod
<Edison> ??
<mwe> gnomefreak: copycat
<gnomefreak> ;)
<_jason> Edison: right click > properties > permissions, works too
<i3dmaster> mwe, I can change, but the there is only a close button, after close, the name didn't get changed
<Edison> thanks
<kevor> Edison: chmod ugo+rwx (ugo= user group other) ( + means on you can also youse -) (rwx is read write execute)
<poningru> dont bother with all of that
<Edison> im learning how to use ubuntu lol
<poningru> just learn the numbering system
<kevor> poningru: that's hard for newbies :)
<mwe> i3dmaster: I don't know. it sounds a bit broken then
<poningru> no its not thats easier
<poningru> well it was easier for me
<Edison> but _jason i cant change filesystem permissions
<i3dmaster> mwe, I think it is
<Edison> that way
<kevor> poningru: i'm dislectic.. so i'm scared of numbers ;)
<poningru> hehe
<_jason> Edison: you can only change permissions for files you own.  What file are you trying to change?
<Edison> im trying to change a user file
<mwe> Edison: file system perms?
<Edison> yes
<mwe> Edison: what's that?
<i3dmaster> mwe, I was trying to see if anyone knows if the gnome-cups-manager reads any conf file so I can just edit the conf file and change the names instead of going to GUI
<fiendskull9> !locales
<ubotu> methinks locales is at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
<gnomefreak> Edison, chmod <parameters> <path/to/file>
<produkt_> j/ #mepis
<mwe> i3dmaster: Well I believe you can edit the cups conf files by hand
<produkt_> oops
<Mars^> Hi i need some help. I will ask here cause i am using ubuntu and i feel it is the right thing. I want to learn how to write apps. I will start with C. Schould i use special course for linux system, or these for windows will be good?
<green__saotome> hi guys
<kingspawn> Mars^: get one that is linux specific
<Elazar> Using Synaptic to do a complete removal of gPHPEdit doesn't seem to have gotten rid of the option I get to open it in the menu that appears when I right-click on a file. Any ideas on how I can do that? I tried reinstalling it and doing a complete removal again to make sure that something odd didn't happen when I originally completely removed it, but the menu option is still there.
<green__saotome> i'm still trying to switch over from the dark side, what can i use to handle my podcast subscriptions?
<gnomefreak> Edison, if you want it to be read + writable for everyone it would look something like chmod a+x ~/file     if a file in your home dir
<produkt_> the windows one should be okish for console apps shouldn't it?
<mwe> Mars^: if the programs rely only on ansi c any book is good
<i3dmaster> mwe, edited printers.conf but when I open gnome-cups-manager, it still using those old names
<Edison> thats the one
<Edison> thanks let me try
<mwe> Mars^: if they explicitly use the win32 API they won't work in linux
<mwe> i3dmaster: that sounds odd
<i3dmaster> mwe, very
<mwe> i3dmaster: does it update if you restart cupsys?
<mwe> i3dmaster: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<i3dmaster> mwe, I can try
<NickGarvey> Elazar: rebooting to get everything back to defaults?
<Elazar> NickGarvey: *rae* Rebooting? Huh? I'm not running off a Live CD, if that's what you meant.
<i3dmaster> mwe, no unfortunately
<Elazar> NickGarvey: I have rebooted since I did the removal of gPHPEdit, though, and that hadn't had any effect.
<mwe> i3dmaster: I don't think I can help then. maybe someone else ...
<i3dmaster> mwe, haha.. you know what, I changed from the KDE printer manager.
<i3dmaster> mwe, I think the gnome one is just broken
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<Edison> thanks everyone for the help bye
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<NickGarvey> !ops
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<gnomefreak> jason,
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<jason> can you do a remote conection between a windows and  inux machine?
<_jim_> omg
<tdn> Can anyone help me fix my locale. I get this error alle the time: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12942
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> thank you
<digen> phew
<apokryphos> speedy ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4575ba9b.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gnomefreak> oh that wasnt _jason
<_jason> heh
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> not the first time...
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no, _jason is a good guy 
<gnomefreak> i know i was confused for a sec
<Elazar> I guess a better question would be, how do I remove a file type-program association?
<tdn> I am wondering if my message got lost in the flood. Would it be ok to resend it maybe? :)
<gnomefreak> tdn, yeah go ahead
<_jason> Elazar: can't you right click > properties > open with, and remove it there?
<tdn> gnomefreak, ok.
<tdn> Can anyone help me fix my locale. I get this error alle the time: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12942
<_jim_> im getting error that my locale is broken and cant install or update anything please help
<gnomefreak> tdn, _jim_  ok you guys need to look at launchapd bugs nad see if ther eis one already if not please file one
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Elazar> _jason: Not that I'm seeing, no.
<_jason> Elazar: is it listed there?
<Seveas> tdn, your LC_CTYPE and LC_ALL are broken. Fic that
<Seveas> Fix that even
<Elazar> _jason: Ah, wait... OK, found it. Thanks. :P
<tdn> gnomefreak, I really don't think that my problem is a bug in Ubuntu.
<Elazar> Another question: is there a way to remove arrows on symbolic links? (i.e. when they're located on the desktop)
<gnomefreak> tdn, im seeing it with more than just you people in dapper are having issue also and _jim_
<_jim_> im on 5.10
<gnomefreak> tdn, should be also
<tdn> gnomefreak, ok. Actually I am not running Dapper.
<gnomefreak> tdn, i know read what _jim_ posted
<tdn> gnomefreak, hmm... Ok. I have the same problem on a Debian Stable box too...
<tdn> gnomefreak, related?
<_jim_> i cant install anything or update :(
<gnomefreak> tdn, that tells me its not just you
<gnomefreak> _jim_, did sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales work?>
<tdn> gnomefreak, ok. I'll just wait and see if it fixes itself in some time ;)
<_jim_> no
<_jim_> root@10:/home/jimoupas# dpkg-reconfigure locales
<_jim_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
* gnomefreak cant do anything atm im on windows
<Elazar> _jason: Any idea about that one?
<gnomefreak> _jim_, run sudo apt-get update please
<_jim_> done
<gnomefreak> _jim_, any updates?
<_jim_> Reading package lists... Done
<gnomefreak> _jim_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_jason> Elazar: nope, but you could make it a launcher instead
<Mon_> anyone succesfully used sshfs?
<_jim_> im getting 4 lines error...
<_jim_> post them here ?
<gnomefreak> _jim_, can you paste them to pastebin please
<_jim_> sure
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<_jim_> ill paste the whole thing
<Elazar> _jason: Hm... how do I go about doing that?
<Elazar> _jason: Ah, NM, found it.
<_jim_> gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12943
<gnomefreak> _jim_, while im looking at this can you open system>preff>languages   or language selector cant remember name but open it and let it do what it needs to let me know if it updates itsself or errors
<gnomefreak> ium writing my last disk finally (might make it to ubuntu
<_jim_> i cant find languages option...
<gnomefreak> _jim_, system>admin>languages i guess than
<_jim_> ah language selector ?
<_jim_> i cant update any language....
<dracflamloc> anyone know a way to make a window close when you double click the top-left icon in the titlebaR?
<dracflamloc> (in gnome)
<_jim_> same error
<gnomefreak> _jim_, yes also try this and look for how to configure locales
<gnomefreak> localedef --help
<gnomefreak> ^^^ _jim_
<erpo> Is there a way to do WPA without wpa_supplicant? I was hoping for something along the lines of iwconfig eth1 channel # essid <whatever> wpakey s:mywpakey
<george-remp> hi, my ubuntu cannot read any dvd-rom,it shows that there is no files in the disk...can anyone help??
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm wonder if localdef --config works
<_jim_> hey gnomefreak > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12944
<_jim_> lets tr
<_jim_> try*
<J_P> hi all
<daddius> sup
<_jim_> root@10:/home/jimoupas# localdef --config
<_jim_> bash: localdef: command not found
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm
<_jim_> :(
<gnomefreak> _jim_, the last paste was from localdef --help or whatever the command was?
<FlameSphere> Is there an actual place I can suggest stuff
<gimmulf_3> Hi, i just installed Ruby thru synaptic but when i type "ruby" in shell nothing happens :/ its just waiting and no error msg
<fiendskull9> gimmulf_3, i have same prob
<J_P> people, I have ubuntu 5.10, and I am using redir program and doing this : "redir --laddr=200.xxx.xxx.xxx --lport=9000 --caddr=192.168.0.195 --cport=80  --debug", but this isn't working, but I test this comand in debian sarge and are working, version is equal (2.0). In ubuntu redir receive conection but cannot redirect it... Anyone have anyone idea ?
<_jim_> sorry mate , what do u mena
<gnomefreak> gimmulf_3, what are you expecting it to do?
<_jim_> mean*
<NoUse> FlameSphere report a bug of severity "wishlist"
<gimmulf_3> gnomefreak: give me a prompt or something
<fiendskull9> gnomefreak, it should pop up with an IDE, its for programming in ruby
<_jim_> lol omg
<brendan> anyone know how to set up /etc/network/interfaces to put both a static inet4 and inet6 address on eth0 ?
<gnomefreak> localedef --help  this _jim_
<gnomefreak> fiendskull9, well that would depend because ruby is just a lanuage no? you would have to install an ide or use a text editor?
<gnomefreak> i thought rub file.ruby or whatever the .ext is would run a ruby app
<gnomefreak> s/rub/ruby
<gnomefreak> meaning the word ruby would be for interpreter
<gnomefreak> brb _jim_ let me know if you see a way to run the --config
<_jim_> k
<RootSnatch> hey guys
<scifi> fiendskull9: u there m8?
<RootSnatch> I am trying to compile xbnbt and I type make xbnbt in the correct directory and it says make is not found
<RootSnatch> I am using a brand new version of 5.10
<PVZ> hey,does anybody experienced speaks portuguese here to help me on private?
<PVZ> please
<_jason> RootSnatch: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<PVZ> thank you very much
<PVZ> and im sorry for entering here
<scifi> hey guys i have CS running in software mode but its Extremely jerky, anyway tweaks to get hardware acceleration working ?
<luckyshot> does anyone know shell scripting??
<luckyshot> not too advanced level
<_jason> luckyshot: just ask your question
<hyphenated> luckyshot: the guys in #bash do
<luckyshot> thanks
<hyphenated> or just ask it here
<J_P> people, I have ubuntu 5.10, and I am using redir program and doing this : "redir --laddr=200.xxx.xxx.xxx --lport=9000 --caddr=192.168.0.195 --cport=80  --debug", but this isn't working, but I test this comand in debian sarge and are working, version is equal (2.0). In ubuntu redir receive conection but cannot redirect it... Anyone have anyone idea ?
<gnomefreak> ok _jim_ what did you find?
<thecrazymonk86> hey, i was messing with my sound using a guide and it told me to restart, i restart then go to log in, after typing in my pass i get this error: /usr/bin/gnome-session: erro while loading shared libraries: libesd.so.0" cannot open shared object file: Error 40, it wont let me log in
<_jim_> hmm
<FlameSphere> is there a place i can go to just suggest ideas
<brendan> anyone know how to set up /etc/network/interfaces to put both a static inet4 and inet6 address on eth0 ? ifup eth0 seems to ignore the inet6 stanza
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: what does ``messing with my sound'' mean exactly?
<_jim_> i dont see any conf commands
<_jim_> should i pastebin u all this ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: i was trying to get my sound to work in ut2004 and they had me move change somethings in esd.conf
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: did you make a backup?
<thecrazymonk86> yes
<thecrazymonk86> i went back in a loaded the defaults
<thecrazymonk86> but
<_jim_> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12945
<Peps> My laptop blew it's motherboard and the thec said that after fixing it linux would not start, so I guess I lost the drive and have to re-install. This lap (NX8220)had some problems with the  X driver under breezy, so I am asking how safe it is to use Dapper Flight 6 and what does it mean RE the repositories
<FlameSphere> Is there a program that can play WMA
<eck> how can i prevent a module from loading?
<thecrazymonk86> they made me run this command sudo ln -fs /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<hyphenated> Peps: #ubuntu+1
<FlameSphere> #suggest
<FlameSphere> oops
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: that shouldn't hurt anything
#ubuntu 2006-05-02
<gnomefreak> FlameSphere,  type /msg ubotu restricted
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: oh
<FlameSphere> thanks
<gnomefreak> FlameSphere, it should be under the w32codecs
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: can you log in at tty1 by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<FlameSphere> thank you
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: you are on a differentm computer now correct?
<NoUse> FlameSphere report a bug of severity "wishlist"
<NoUse> FlameSphere it will be taken as a suggestion
<Chulin> jaja
<thecrazymonk86> i can get into a terminal
<thecrazymonk86> _jason yes
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: ls /usr/lib/libesd.so.0, what does that say?
<gnomefreak> _jim_, can you paste the output of localedef --usage
<Peps> If I use Dapper flight 6, which repositories do I use?
<_jim_> sure
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: too many levels of symobolic links
<gnomefreak> Peps, join #ubuntu+1 please forr dapper
<_jim_> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12947
<PVZ> hey people,i have a problem that i believe to be very simple but i am a new user so i have no idea of how to solve it :P
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: ls says that? hmm... didn't know it would... ok how about 'file /usr/lib/libesd.so.0'
<PVZ> im sorry for any english mistakes,i am brazilian
<_jason> PVZ: just ask your question.  If you prefer help in portuguese, try #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: broken symbolic link to /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
<PVZ> i upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 using synaptic (i downloaded the ISO file and put it in a cd)...
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: are you sure you didn't mess up your command and write the 1 first and then the 0?
<PVZ> when i rebooted,ubuntu wouldn't start,all i saw was the "prompt"
<PVZ> is there a command to make ubuntu start?
<PVZ> or...any way of making it start?
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: it a possiblity, its been a long day
<cowlikk> hello
<Mystery47> hi all...
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: ok, seems that is what happened... pastebin this please: dpkg -l 'libesd*' | grep ^ii
<Chulin> nas
<cowlikk> does anyone know how to set up php
<PVZ> by the way,im here now cause i have a 5.04 Live cd
<Mystery47> i just have some problems to convert image to grub.....or converting anything else....
<lsuactiafner> i have a 512kbit wireless link, connects to the wireless access point via eth0, eth1 connects to a hub, the desktop users connects to the hub and uses the pc with eth0 as a gateway, i want to shape traffic so each of the 4 users has 128kbit dedicated and 512 if available, can someone please give me the tc and iptables commands i will need?
<rnd_null> >> does anyone here have any experience recovering "dead" usb sticks??
<gnomefreak> _jim_, give me a few mins please im gonna boot into ubuntu
<gnomefreak> brb
<_jim_> sure mate
<luckyshot> does anyone know shell scripting?? please reply back. thanks!!!
<khafra> Is there a linux program to view these? http://www.dot.state.fl.us/planning/statistics/gis/default.htm
<_jason> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Mystery47> whats the problem if it says: no decode delegate....
<Mystery47> ..for this image format 'filename'
<Mystery47> does convert program need some other imageformat packages to work...?
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: its posted
<luckyshot> does anyone know shell scripting?? please reply back. thanks!!!
<_jason> luckyshot: just ask your question.
<hyphenated> luckyshot apparently wants someone to do his homework for him
<luckyshot> um no
<luckyshot> hyph is confused i think
<hyphenated> luckyshot: not really. you went to #bash and instead of asking a specific question, you pasted in your assignment instructions
<PVZ> i upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10 using synaptic (i downloaded the ISO file and put it in a cd)...
<PVZ> when i rebooted,ubuntu wouldn't start,all i saw was the "prompt"
<PVZ> is there a way of making it start normally?
<hyphenated> PVZ: which prompt?
<PVZ> hm...
<PVZ> like on "terminal"
<_jason> luckyshot: I am not sure if this will work but we try it first: sudo aptitude reinstall
<_jason> luckyshot: I am not sure if this will work but we try it first: sudo aptitude reinstall libesd-alsa0
<PVZ> (i dont know many denominations,im a new user but be calm,im not stupid :P)
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: did you get my post?
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: yeah
<hyphenated> PVZ: do you get as far as the Grub screen, where you choose what to be booting into?
<PVZ> ok,i am stupid :P
<PVZ> but all i can choose is...
<poningru> yarr
<PVZ> the user to be logging in
<PVZ> and then "terminal" comes up
<PVZ> it all seems to start normally
<PVZ> until i get "choose user to log in in 'computer-name' ttyl"
<Jasey> hello?
<FlameSphere> where can I get different themes
<Jasey> oops
<poningru> FlameSphere: gnomelooks
<poningru> !theme
<poningru> !tell FlameSphere about theme
<Jasey> my question is: last night i was installing some updates on dapper, and then the power cut me off mid install. this morning, i tried to boot into linux. i cud log in, but nothing loaded. i was left to enjoy moving a mouse around a brown screen with nothing to do. what could be wrong?
<sphex> ahoy. hey does the live CD includes a ready-to-run GCC?
<Datatec> hello everyone :)
<_jason> sphex: it includes build-essential that you can install and get gcc
<_jason> sphex: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<Coruscant> does anyone use analog x   atomic time?
<poningru> Jasey: switch to a different virtual console by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<poningru> and do a apt-get repair
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: did you mean I am not sure if this will work but we try it first: sudo aptitude reinstall
<thecrazymonk86> <_jason> luckyshot: I am not sure if this will work but we try it first: sudo aptitude reinstall libesd-alsa0
<sphex> _jason: OK. but where will it store it if booting with the live CD?
<Jasey> oki poningru
<_jason> sphex: ram
<Jasey> where abouts do i press this ctrl alt f1 thing
<_jason> thecrazymonk86 hmm?
<kingspawn> ooh, I feel a spree of helpfulness coming on
<sphex> _jason: OK. I guess I would be better off somehow installing it on disk if I want to use it multiple times eh?
<thecrazymonk86> _jason: you said something to luckyshot but it sounded like a solution to my problem
<thecrazymonk86> _jason plus, he never asked a question
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: oh yes, that was for you
<Datatec> wondering if anyone knows about an issue like this,  I tried the live CD of Dapper, really liked it and then installed to hhd (took over whole box) but then couldn't connect to the internet through my linksys router. Strange thing is if I boot that computer from the live cd I still can connect. Please help :(
<_jason> luckyshot: sorry about that
<_jason> sphex: up to you, I like ubuntu enough to give it my hard drive :)
<PVZ> so people,is there a way to solve my problem?i thought it was as simple as a command :P
<NoUse> Datatec are you getting an IP address?
<blazemonger> question:why are there alot of packages that don't work properly like for example gnome-art crashes alot
<_jason> blazemonger: file a bug
<_jason> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<blazemonger> is dapper worth  updating to?
<sphex> _jason: ok. :p right now, I simply need a way to test compilation of some code on Linux and I don't want to repartition or reboot all the time...
<poningru> blazemonger: yes but the media stuff is a little broken
<_jason> sphex: I would just use that one-liner then, shouldn't take too long
<thecrazymonk86> _jason yes that fixed it i can get back into it and my sound works, thanks so much
<_jason> thecrazymonk86: np
<poningru> Datatec: is it working now?
<blazemonger> ponds_, :not as broken as in breezy though right?
<sphex> _jason: ok. I'm a newb with Ubuntu.. would that install it on disk if booting a standard installed system?
<Coruscant> does anyone use analog x   atomic time? which server so i set it to?
<_jason> sphex: yeah
<poningru> blazemonger: actually totem is kinda broken
<sphex> _jason: alright. thanks!
<blazemonger> totem seems broken even in breezy hehhe
<poningru> but if you get mplayer and/or vlc it works extremely well
<Coruscant> no uise amarok!
<poningru> hehe
<blazemonger> ponds_, :for example in breezy my mouse cursor blacks out often
<blazemonger> like turns totally black to where i can't see it
<tweety> hello
<poningru> blazemonger: hmm thats weird
<sour> is there a help channel or something ?
<poningru> sour: this is it
<blazemonger> poningru, :that's why ive thought about updating to dapper
<Datatec> so does anyone else know of issues where live cd connects to Internet fine but doesn't work if you install to hhd?
<sour> how can i disable apm and acpi in 5.10 ?
<poningru> blazemonger: yeah dude go for it, but it can cause other problems during update...
<poningru> !update
<ubotu> poningru: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kingspawn> sour: get a tool called bum
<poningru> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<sour> thanks kingspawn
<poningru> !bum
<ubotu> somebody said bum was a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<kingspawn> he?
<kingspawn> ah, yes
<poningru> sour: you can also apt-get install bum
<blazemonger> btw how do you change the bootup splash screen?
<dabaR_> !usplash
<ubotu> I heard usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
* dabaR_ can't touch this, tananana.
<kingspawn> hahah
<codecaine> install gencom splash screen
<jvai> wassup peeps
<kingspawn> i prefer turning the thing off
<devill18> hello some one polish?
<jvai> peeps, can squid proxy cache be hacked tru? it's the only port open on my box
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install  gnome-splashscreen-manager
<devill18> some one frome polish???
<kingspawn> jvai: everything can potentially get hacked
<kingspawn> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<devill18> :D
<Datatec> Is their perhaps somewhere else I could get help with this type of issue (internet connection from live cd but not when installled)?
<jvai> well, i meant to ask "is it safe" for the proxy cache to be open
<xtreon> whats the best bittorrent client for ubuntu gnome?
<jvai> it's a client side cache
<NoUse> Datatec you never answer my question. :-) do you get an IP address?
<poningru> xtreon: I like rufus
<jvai> guess i'n cool, it's psswrd protected
<poningru> Datatec: right click on the little network icon on the top right hand corner
<kgrimm_> is there a good program to adjust a 5.1 analog soundcard? i'm only getting the 2 main speakers
<poningru> err left click
<Datatec> Sorry NoUse, I missed it.  In my network config box it shows everything correctly but I cannot ping any of the other boxes on the network
<NoUse> Datatec pastebin the output of 'route' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<Datatec> Thx, No Use, just give me a sec
<jobezone> xtreon: gnome-bt-download (the one that is automatically used when clicking .torrent links in firefox) allways worked for me. Outside ubuntu, I use azureus, but I haven't tried any others.
<Mortuis> I have to use "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb" to access my usb flash drive, but I can only get in as root.  How do I set permissions when issuing this command so that all users can access the usb flash drive?
<jvai> the default bt client for nicely.. for me
<NoUse>   java.math.BigDecimal idColVar = r.getBigDecimal(1);
<NoUse> sorry for the paste, mistyped
<jobezone> Mortuis: There is a user option you can give to mount, which I think allows what you want. Check the mount manual page.
<xtreon> poningru: how do i get rufus? apt-get?
<NoUse> Datatec I need to run, sorry, try conguring a static IP and see if that helps
<mikebot> how do i change permissions?
<mikebot> what is the terminal command?
<xtreon> mikebot: chmod
<codecaine> anjuta is a nice c ide :P
<poningru> xtreon: oh they offer it on their website iirc
<mikebot> Xterm35, thanks
<poningru> !rufus
<ubotu> poningru: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jobezone> Mortuis: I think you add something like ' -o user ' to the end of your mount line.
<xtreon> poningru: hard to install?
<codecaine> anybody know how I can change the color of ubuntu boot screen when its load modules etc for the kernel?
<osotogari> Hello all, I am looking for a recommendation for an itunes replacement.
<mikebot> sudo chmod 777 floppy?
<mikebot> is that right?
<xtreon> mikebot it gives all users alla rights to floppy
<mikebot> ok, thanks
<xtreon> np
<jobezone> mikebot: There is a good page at ubuntu's wiki explaining permissions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions .
<jobezone> mikebot: do you want all users to be able to have all right to the floppy?
<Mortuis> jobezone: Thanks, the man page confused me, it appeared I had to put something in the /etc/fstab but I wasn't sure
<mikebot> jobezone, yeah, i got it
<mikebot> soprry
<Mortuis> jobezone: I'll try out what you suggested
<mikebot> my paper is due in 20 minutes, and i don't have a printer
<mikebot> i have to go
<mikebot> thanks for the help
<mikebot> cya
<poningru> no its a deb
<poningru__> sorry
<|die7|> hi all
<fensta> this might be a totally stupid question.. but can you install koffice to run on gnome?
<|die7|> yes
<jobezone> fensta: yep :)
<Isaac-Lew> fensta: yes, just install the kde libraries
<fensta> ok
<osotogari> so anyone know a good itunes replacement?
<shaggyoaf> hey everybody, I'm on ubuntu stable and I'm seeing that the version of ssh is 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1... does that correspond to version 4.1 on the website?
<poningru__> http://www.ubuntudebs.luxz.net/
<jobezone> they are installed automatically, when using add/remove programs, synaptic, apt-get...
<|die7|> u mean Openssh
<poningru__> osotogari: rythmbox or amarok
<Datatec> NoUse: Datatec pastebin the output of 'route' and 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<Datatec> Ok I did, the machine that  is not working only returned one line from route, and for the cat statement is only showing two of the three name servers
<osotogari> i have tried amarok but when syncing i was told to unmount and remove my ipod. i tried unmounting it but i was given an error "incorrect argument"
<klav> hi
<_jim_> anyone got a clue why it says that locales is broken and i cant update or install anything ? plz
<osotogari> I'll try rythmebox though
<ingwe> ubuntu
<_harm> is some one old enough to rember talk? and if so wanne have a test session w. me?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: ok sorry bout that we are having storms here
<ingwe> no one
<klav> my laptop shutted down in the middle of the process of installing packages after the first reboot while installing, how do i restart that?
<ingwe> why
<gnomefreak> _jim_: let me look at a few things
<ingwe> why
<_jim_> alright mate :)
<poningru> _jim_: there should be a repair thing under file or something in synaptic
<ingwe> poningru is gay
<osotogari> another question, if i have suse installed on my laptop can i just install ubuntu breezy over those partitions?
<ingwe> osotogari is gay
<_jim_> well i dont see anything ... :(
<_harm> _jim_ having a problem again?
<jobezone> klav Can you boot into ubuntu? If so, you can just finish it by running 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ingwe> jobezone is gay
<osotogari> ingwe, whats your problem?
<_jim_> ingwe.... wtf  ?
<_harm> is some one old enough to rember talk? and if so wanne have a test session w. me?
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<klav> i can jobezone, thanks
<ingwe> that you are gay
<poningru> can someone take out this ingwe guy people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<poningru> err please
<_jim_> hehe bb ingwe
<osotogari> go away you child
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@84-72-42-160.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<_jim_> :D
<_jim_> what was that...
<_jim_> ?
<fensta> im about to switch my main windows box to linux this weekend.. anyone have any suggestions on MUST HAVE linux apps?
<_harm> nalioth u wanne test if talk works for me?
<osotogari> not at you _jim_, @ ingwe
<klav> screen
<_jim_> lol i know :p
<poningru> fensta: depends what apps do you use under win?
<osotogari> :)
<_jim_> _harm_ hey man
<jobezone> ubuntu's final stage of installation is base-config, right?
<_harm> fensta yah.. u MUST have apt-get and then everythgin will work
<_jim_> _harm_ i have problem with locales
<osotogari> so can i just rewrite those suse partitions when installing ubuntu?
<kingspawn> fensta: just you get networking up and going, and you can get everything you ever dreamed of (and a dog)
<fensta> irc, web, email, photoshop, virus protection, firewall
<_harm> _jim_ big or small? check for capitols ad such
<fensta> those are what I use the most
<_jim_> nah
<_harm> fensta u dont need virus or firewall > photoshop = GIMP
<_jim_> _harm_ i cant update or install anything... it says locales is broken
<kingspawn> fensta: irc = irssi, web = opera9, email = thunderbird, photoshop = the gimp, virus = not really needed, firewall = not really needed, but firestarter might be good
<visik7> hi
<fensta> do yall really like the gimp???? I find it quite difficult to use :\
<visik7> why cinelerra isn't packaged for ubuntu ?
<osotogari> you guys dont think a firewall is a must have?
<MHobbit> XChat is pretty good IMHO.
<osotogari> xchat ftw!!
<_jason> osotogari: not really, why?
<visik7> osotogari: a must for a lan not a must for my laptop
<MHobbit> GIMP is really good once you get to know how to use it.
<scarn> xchat pwns
<MHobbit> :-)
<osotogari> _jason: just wondering, im pretty much a n00b when it comes to the world of Linux
<kingspawn> xchat...
<jobezone> fensta: see the end of my webpage: http://jobezone.wordpress.com/2006/03/07/aspire-3003lmi-on-debian-testing-etch/#more-10 . except gdebi, that isn't available for ubuntu breezy, the remaining programs are the ones I use in a Gnome environment.
<kingspawn> i usually go for functionality and speed
<fensta> ok rad.... oh ya.. what about widgets/launch bars.. any suggestions?
<fensta> I like weather feeds and some news feeds
<_harm> is some one old enough to rember talk? and if so wanne have a test session w. me?
<fensta> I found a great app for windows called klipfolia
<_harm> fensta iam using gdesklets now its great
<fensta> klipfolia
<fensta> ack
<fensta> klipfolio
<fensta> there we go
<osotogari> visik7: i have two laptops here and a desktop in my lan, would i need a firewall then?
<_harm> fensta iam using gdesklets now its great widget thing
<_jim_> hey _harm
<MHobbit> fensta: How about http://www.gnome.org/projects/straw/ ?
<visik7> osotogari: are they linux only ?
<_jim_> is there a way to fix locales ?
<_harm> osotogari no.. you router provides a firewall function, most licly
<_harm> _jim_ yeah but i dont know how
<jobezone> _fensta, liferea for rss. there is a weather applet as well.
<osotogari> one windows laptop running zonealarm pro, one linux only laptop and linux only desktop
<visik7> osfameron: u are already behind a nat that preclude external ppl to connect directly to your machines
<visik7> btw for windows an outgoing firewall is suggested
<_harm> osotogari no.. you router provides a firewall function, internet network doesnt really require firewalls
<jobezone> _jim_: have you tried running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'?
<fensta> visik7.. thats the only reason I use a firewall in windows.. to see whats going out
* _harm is lookin for someone whom has talk and will test it w. me
<gnomefreak> _jim_: i would check launchpad at this moment nothing seems to be doing what i want but please first try sudo apt-get -f install   no package just that command as is and let me know if it gives you remove install upgrade whatever the out put is before you contiune with it
<jobezone> _jim_: or, choosing the locales package in synaptic, and then going to the menu Package->configure package
<fensta> that lifrea doesnt seem to run on the desktop.. looks like it is a full window program :\
<gnomefreak> jobezone: yeah thats not working either
<gnomefreak> jobezone: neither work
<osotogari> ok cool, thanks guys
<jobezone> ah, ok
<jobezone> fensta: ah, yes. I've tried one or two rss readers for gdesklets, but didn't like it that much...
<gnomefreak> hes got one not fully installed and i was trying to figure out how to fix it without apt-get -f install :(
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone ill try those now hold on
<jhenn> firestarter keeps saying it is blocking one of my ips from accessing dhcp but i want to allow that ip to access dhcp.  i right click and say "allow connections from this source" and it doesn't allow.  it still shows up as being blocked.
<jobezone> gnomefreak: why without apt-get -f install?
<fensta> the klipfolio is rockin on windows.. I am gonna miss it :\
<gnomefreak> jobezone: to see if there was a neater way to do it
<jobezone> what's the full error message from 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'? Or it doesn't give one?
<jobezone> gnomefreak: aahhh :))
<jobezone> well, if the installation was stopped, then the only way would be to tell apt-get to -f(ix) it, or fix it yourself using dpkg.
<Datatec> NoUse you still around?
<kingspawn> anyone in the know as to how i can probe my videocard for clock cycles?
<_jim_> root@10:~# dpkg-reconfigure locales
<_jim_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<gnomefreak> jobezone: yeah im thinking that but im not sure why its not fully installed (he never said)
<codecaine> is there a program like partition magic for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@84-72-42-160.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<gnomefreak> _jim_: run sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> codecaine: gparted or qtparted
<_jim_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jobezone> codecaine: and cfdisk.
<gnomefreak> codecaine: like as in does same thing?
<gnomefreak> give or take
<gnomefreak> _jim_: sudo dpkg --config
<jobezone> _jim_: can you paste the entire output in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jobezone> ?
<bluegirl0101> Hello!!  anybody here run DamnSmallLinux inside WinXPhome NTFS ? need help,cannot run dsl 2.3 embedded inside.. DOS windows pops up for a 2sec. and then nothing happends
<_jim_> yea sure
<_jim_> hold on
<codecaine> yes shrink a partition so you can add another os on the hd
<_jim_> gnomefreak, dpkg: unknown option --config
<_jim_> jobezone, which one u want ?
<_jim_> of the -f ?
<tweety> barca!!!
<gnomefreak> bluegirl0101: this is a ubuntu help channel
<jobezone> _jim_: yeah
<bluegirl0101> only help 4 ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: yes the -f output to start with
<Elazar> Any have trouble with installing the latest version of FrostWire? Seems like the shell script for which a launcher in placed in Applications > Internet has an error in it and I can't figure out how to fix it.
<tweety> sorry
<bluegirl0101> where else could i get help tonight
<Datatec> could anyone help me diagnose a network problem?  on live cd can connect to internet but after installed to hhd could not :(
<poningru> bluegirl0101: whats wrong?
<poningru> oh
<jobezone> bluegirl0101: isn't there a damnsmalllinux channel?
<_jim_> jobezone, gnomefreak http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12949  < with -f
<poningru> yeah sorry dude go find a dsl channel
<tweety> bmp supports xmms skins?
<bluegirl0101> my bios doesnt have a yeah, but it a graveyard now...dont blame'm i should be goin to bed myself
<Datatec> on install does not assign ip from dhcp and gui doesn't seem to do a release renew thing
<bluegirl0101> cu later :D
<timlinux> how do I delete all my gnome settings so my desktop reverts to the state it was in on first install? I tried delteing ~/.gnome* but that doesnt seem to do the trick
<codecaine> on gparted how can you use it if your using that operation system won't allow you to create a new partition
<Cattack> Question about an install issue.  I want to have 3 Linux distros on the same box.   Can they share the same /boot so that Grub can load them?
<kingspawn> codecaine: you need to boot off a live cd to actually change the active filesytem
<gnomefreak> _jim_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<timlinux> how do I delete all my gnome settings so my desktop reverts to the state it was in on first install? I tried deleting ~/.gnome* but that doesnt seem to do the trick. Im running ubuntu dapper (gnome 1.14 I think)
<Cattack> *or will they stomp on each others toes.
<codecaine> oh ok ty
<gnomefreak> _jim_: again let me know what it does before you continue with it
<_jim_> hmm error again i think
<Talldave2002> i have a problem with ie4linux. it is installing ok, but looking for an old uninstalled wine version, any ideas how i can chenge the installation of ie4linux
<_jim_> paste bin ?
<ingwe> jim is gay
<timlinux> my apologies for double post :-P
<jobezone> codecaine: you can only mess with partitions which are not mounted. So, if you want to resize or do something to a currently mounted partition, like the root (/) partition, you'll have to use a LiveCD.
<poningru> Cattack: if you install ubuntu last it should configure it all
<ingwe> timlinux is gay
<slackern> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<_jim_> .....
<kingspawn> Talldave2002: is ie4linux internet explorer? if so, why?
<ingwe> poningru is gay
<jobezone> timlinux: there are also the .gcon* directories.
<slackern> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-42-160.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<timlinux> jobezone: ah thanks....
<_jim_> :)
<Talldave2002> just a couple of net things that i cannot do in firefox
<Datatec> can anyone help diagose a internet connection problem?  live cd connects to internet fine but once I installed to hhd doesn't connect
<sskroeder> Hi all .... i've just been apointed to be apache-resposible at my institute - Our current servers run Solaris - but we are begining to head more and more towards linux - all our desktops are linux (mandriva) and only 4 (but essential) servers are still on the Solaris platform .... I was thinking about suggesting that the apache server (http and https) ran Ubuntu - but i wanted to ask here first - how soon does apache security patche
<sskroeder> s get into ubuntu ? -- pretty soon - or with days/weeks/months delay ?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, i should paste bin it ?
<poningru> Talldave2002: such as?
<jobezone> timlinux: the .gconf* actually.
<ironman> Woow
* timlinux goes to try that
<gnomefreak> _jim_: no i have something else for you to try
<Cattack> I am planning to run FC5, SuSe, and Ubuntu on the same box but I dont want to need bootdisks for each one.
<Talldave2002> its an online game that uses loads of popups, java,and shockwave
<gnomefreak> _jim_: sudo --configure locales
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  ok
<ironman> i think the kubuntu installation ruined my second hdd :O
<gnomefreak> no
<kingspawn> Cattack: just use grub
<gnomefreak> sudo dpkg --configure locales
<ironman> Hmm, how to enter a ntfs-formatted hdd?
<Talldave2002> i know better than to use ie as a browser
<gnomefreak> _jim_: ^^^
<ironman> it's my other hddd
<poningru> Talldave2002: ah gotcha
<Cattack> THey can be installed in any order, I just need to make sure the one I want to dominate is last?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, as root all these right ?
<ShadowNova> I'm trying to compile a program, can someone tell me where to download the packages I need to compile stuff from the terminal?
<poningru> sskroeder: pretty fast actually
<gnomefreak> _jim_: as sudo ubuntu doesnt have root enabled by default
<Talldave2002> how do i highlight a post to a user ( the red bits i can see?
<poningru> sskroeder: but not fast enough for a production level server imho
<_jim_> ok
<gnomefreak> if by root you mean "su"
<Datatec> can anyone help diagose a internet connection problem?  live cd connects to internet fine but once I installed ubuntu to the hhd it doesn't connect
<jobezone> gnomefreak: couldn't jim also try to remove the 'locales' package, then reinstall it? When removing it, some others will be removed also, but he can afterwards install them.
<poningru> sskroeder: as in couple of days to about a week delay
<bimberi> Talldave2002: by using their nick in the post
<sskroeder> poningru, ok ;-( .. not even when adding "Security" repositories ?
<_jim_> jobezone, gnomefreak  sudo --configure locales returned me some commands to choose
<gnomefreak> jobezone: he could but im hoping it doesnt come to that because im not sure what its gonna want to remove
<Talldave2002> bimberi like this?
<ironman> WTF, i cant enter my ntfs-partitions
<bimberi> Talldave2002: yep - that hilighted for me :)
<ironman> should i be able to do that?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: paste it on pastebin please
<ShadowNova> ironman, You need the ntfs package from the livna repository
<Talldave2002> bimberi you learn something new every day
<ShadowNova> ironman, It'll let you have read access to NTFS
<ironman> to just read ntfs? ShadowNova
<ironman> oh okey
<bimberi> Talldave2002: :)
<Drowsiness> ironman: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481&highlight=fstab - read that, it should help
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone  there you go :)  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12950
<jobezone> gnomefreak: You could check with your ubuntu. I'm debian right now, and it wants to remove openoffice, and some others. but ubuntu has ubuntu-desktop, which may be removed, and along it some others which want it installed...
<ShadowNova> ironman, It's in the livna repo, I can't remember what it's called
<gnomefreak> jobezone: im not using breezy
<gnomefreak> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Talldave2002> poningru any ideas about ie4linux
<sskroeder> poningru, ok... that might not cut it then -- my boss is pretty messed up since we had a hacker/exploit-user on our system just before easter ;-/ ... (he more or less demands that vunerabilites be fixed within hours of the vunerability being publicized ;-//
<ShadowNova> Can anyone tell me where to get the libraries I need to compile tarballs?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: sudo dpkg --configure locales    sorry i typoed that
<Datatec> can anyone help diagose a internet connection problem?  live cd connects to internet fine but once I installed ubuntu to the hhd it doesn't connect to net
<Drowsiness> You don't compile tarballs.. you extract them. Unless I am missing something.
<poningru> sskroeder: you are not going to get that kinda fast update from any distro
<poningru> you have to maintain and patch the thing yourself in that case
<bimberi> Talldave2002: sidenet worked well for me when i installed ie on wine a few months back - http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<ShadowNova> yeah, and you compile the source from the tarball
<Drowsiness> You have to extract the source from the tarball first.
<_jim_> gnomefreak, error
<gnomefreak> Drowsiness: you extract them than run the config file if it has one
<ShadowNova> I did
<gnomefreak> _jim_: same error?
<ShadowNova> I need the libraries to compile it, since I seem to have none
<Talldave2002> bimberi tried that top same problems
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  i think yes ...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12952
<sskroeder> poningru, i know ... i guess that means that were back to patching source and the old "make"-job ;-/
<bimberi> Talldave2002: ah kk :/
<Elazar> Can anybody help with this issue I have executing an Ubuntu install of Frostwire? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12951
<richard> im having a problem with GRUB, after installation and i reboot after about 20 minuets GRUB comes up, 20 minutes later loading stage1.5 pops up, and about an hour later i came back and nothing was there just the blinking underscore, can anyone help me
<jobezone> _jim_: try  'sudo locale-gen' and pasting the error, if any.
<gnomefreak> jobezone: hes not gonna beable to uninstall them (was just thinking about that)
<ShadowNova> richard, that happened to me. My CD was corupted, so I made another and it worked
<sskroeder> poni
<polpak> sskroeder, how is that different than what you do for your solaris systems?
<gnomefreak> i forgot about locale-gen :(
<jmg> Datatec: Are you using one of the betas?
<Elazar> richard: Did you checksum yours?
<poningru> sskroeder: hehe yeah the best thing to do is to help out with apache dev cycles and actually do the bug fixes
<richard> ok will try that
<richard> yes
<slackern> sskroeder: maybe you should run apache in a chrooted enviroment also.
<richard> no errors
<Elazar> richard: Errors? *rae*
<_jim_> something like report
<Elazar> richard: You mean your hash was the same as the one provided for the image you downloaded?
<Elazar> Davey: Heya. :)
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  no error...
<richard> will redownload and reburn
<Datatec> can anyone help diagose a internet connection problem?  live cd connects to internet fine but once I installed ubuntu to the hhd it doesn't connect
<_jim_> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12953
<gnomefreak> _jim_: is it running the generator (sp)
<jmg> Datatec: install breezy or dapper?
<Datatec> jmg dapper
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  , type usage to see that ?
<gnomefreak> thats what i figured
<gnomefreak> ihmmmmm
<Drowsiness> Has anyone here used synaptic to upgrade from breezy 5.10 to Dapper? Were there any issues after you did it?
<polpak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<jobezone> _jim_: what have you got in /etc/locale.gen
<Drowsiness> Thanks, polpak, I know how to do it.. I just want to know if anyone had issues after having done it.
<gnomefreak> _jim_: can you open your updater in your menu system>admin>update manager
<polpak> Drowsiness, should probably ask in ubuntu+1 since most ppl here are using breezy =)
<_jim_> jobezone, what i have : Usage: /usr/sbin/validlocale <locale>
<heero> Drowsiness, i dont know but u can be alert, with things like xorg and openoffice
<sphex> hmm. Ubuntu seems to have booted successfully in a Qemu but the keyboard doesn't work. any idea?
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  one sec
<heero> if u have oo1 and u will update to oo2 is better remove oo1 after of try
<jobezone> _jim_: that's what you have in the text file /etc/locale.gen?
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  update manager ?
<gnomefreak> Drowsiness: i would use apt-get dist-upgrade
<_jim_> jobezone, yes
<heero> and similar when u try update xfree to xorg
<gnomefreak> _jim_: system>admin>update manager
<heero> remove all after to do an update
<sskroeder> polpak, it's not that different -... the only problem is that we only have one staff-member left who is trained in solaris - and she may be on the way out (retirement) ... the thing is that she made this pretty complicated system on the solaris boxen when she came many years ago - and it's a bit of a hassle to get anything to work there ... I just spend 6 hours today trying to get a https server up and running on solaris (and it sti
<sskroeder> ll isn't up yet) -- i (for fun) used about 8 minutes here on my ubuntu laptop - and had https up and running with ease ...
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  yes im in that one right now
<gnomefreak> _jim_: it opens?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, yeah
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> _jim_: close that try synapitc
<_jim_> gnomefreak, i gave admin rights to my user before
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  ok
<jobezone> gnomefreak: I think I'm seeing some way to solve this. He can run  'sudo calidlocale <locale>' for each locale he wants. Then, he runs 'sudo locale-gen' to generate the previous ones.
<polpak> sskroeder, right.. so your options are to use solaris (which seems impossible w/o hiring someone very proficient with it) or using linux (ubuntu)
<gnomefreak> jobezone: he has to know what locale is not fully installed and see if its still missing depends
<jobezone> gnomefreak: that's 'sudo validlocale <locale>'
<Datatec> jmg:  I installed dapper from live cd/ internet was working on live cd but after installed to hhd quit working
<polpak> sskroeder, now if you want to have security fixes patched as soon as they're released you'll have to build from source
<sskroeder> slackern, a chrooted system, you say ? ... i'm not that familiar with the term - is it like "virtual machine sandboxing" (for lack of a better analogy) ..
<gnomefreak> jobezone: i knew what you meant ;)
* gnomefreak wonders why update manger opens
<jobezone> gnomefreak: mmm..
<FearMoth> is there a theme editor to edit the gtkrc file and change the colors?
<polpak> sskroeder, but you can probably secure your system in other ways which can mitigate the potential damage from a would be attacker until a security release is available
<slackern> sskroeder: Yes as you so well put it, http://www.google.se/search?q=apache+chroot&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial
<gnomefreak> _jim_: is synaptic opening?
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  yes
<slackern> ohh that was a long url, sorry about that.
<polpak> sskroeder, chrooting apache is certainly a good way to start
<_jim_> gnomefreak, of course all that after i gave admin rights
<jobezone> gnomefreak: Isn't it worth a shot? It may be that locales aren't regenerated, because none were specified/added to /etc/locale.gen
<gnomefreak> _jim_: find out what locales are not installed prperly and see if you can install them from synaptic
<sphex> are there any special hot keys you can use when the install CD is booted to get extra diagnostics?
<Elazar> Can anybody help with this issue I have executing an Ubuntu install of Frostwire? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12951
<gnomefreak> jobezone: yes it is but hes got synaptic open (whick bothers me cause apt-get update doesnt work
<sskroeder> polpak, can i do that - in tandem - with a normal ubuntu install - and then "switch it over" to a patched build - until the paches are available from the repositories ?
<gnomefreak> and synaptic checks apt-get update
<_jason> ubotu: tell Elazar about frostwire
<_jim_> gnomefreak, no i cant install properly from syanptic
<_jim_> gnomefreak, i install but i get error
<polpak> Elazar, can you pastebin that runFrost.sh script?
* sskroeder would like to avoid having to rebuild apache all the time ... 
<gnomefreak> _jim_: try jobezone way lets see what you get
<Datatec> can anyone help diagose a internet connection problem?  live cd connects to internet fine but once I installed ubuntu to the hhd it doesn't connect
<Elazar> _jason: Ah, much thanks. :)
<_jim_> jobezone, so man what to do ?
<kingspawn> Datatec: dhcp or static ip?
<Elazar> polpak: It's cool, apparently the script is in DOS format, so I'm going to have to use dos2unix to convert it.
<ibob63> is there something that like access that I can use on linux?
<Datatec> kingspan: dhcp
<polpak> Elazar, ah
<polpak> sskroeder, seems like overkill
<kingspawn> Datatec: during installation, is dhcp working? are you getting an  ip at all after install?
<sskroeder> polpak, ok...
<jobezone> _jim_: can you close synaptic. Then do 'sudo validlocale en_US.UTF-8'
<Datatec> kingspawn: no :(
<gnomefreak> _jim_: sudo validlocale <locale>  replace <locale> with whatever locale is not installed properly
<kingspawn> Datatec: on both accounts?
<jobezone> _jim_: and then do 'sudo locale-gen'
<Talldave2002> bimberi just tried sidenet again, not working, so frustrating since i had it working before, but i has installed wine from tarball on my desktop, so i removed it and reinstalled it
<Datatec> kingspawn: sorry both accounts?
<jobezone> _jim_: and then do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<kingspawn> Datatec: I asked two questions
<polpak> sskroeder, what sort of services are you supplying with your website?
<_jim_> jobezone, >> locale 'en_US.UTF-8' not available
<jobezone> _jim_: that's what it should say
<Datatec> kingspawn: sorry, yes dhcp is working on other computers and this one using the live cd, but from the hhd install doesn't give me a IP address
<_jim_> jimoupas@10:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<_jim_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<jobezone> _jim_: now run sudo locale-gen
<_jim_> ok
<gn0m3> hi
<Elazar> _jason: Yup, that did it. :) Many thanks.
<kingspawn> Datatec: okay. what does typing dhclient output?
<jobezone> _jim_: and then do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<kingspawn> Datatec: might need "sudo dhclient"
<gn0m3> hey can anyone help me with the gaim messenger
<gnomefreak> i was afraid of that
<CrashProne> So umm... I have a stuck setup thing in apt-get, and no matter how long I leave it running, it won't finish, and if I cancel it, it tries to do it again (unsuccessfully) with dpkg --configure -a ... How do I make it give up installing a package?
<sskroeder> polpak ... well... general webpages - the https is used for accessing webmail (via squirrelMail) - furthermore, all students (it's a university) have a www_public dir so they can have a homepage on the institute... -- more or less pretty basic stuff...
<jobezone> gnomefreak: of what?
<kingspawn> CrashProne: kill the process :)
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12954
<gnomefreak> jobezone: apt-get -f install isnt gonna work i dont think
<_jim_> yup :(
<sskroeder> polpak, a few php based web-apps
<CrashProne> kingspawn: apt-get just retries to finish it, and refuses to work until it finishes which it won't.
<Datatec> kingspawn: dhclient.leases: permission denied   dhclient..pid Permission denied  drop_privileges: could not set group id:  Operation not permitted
<vaaX> is there a command for ther terminal to get your cd drive to open?
<polpak> sskroeder, but essentially anything apache can view is public data anyway?
<jobezone> _jim_: did 'sudo locale-gen' work?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<kingspawn> CrashProne: apt-get wont retry if you kill it good
<gnomefreak> im seeing something im concered about
<CrashProne> 0_o
<kingspawn> Datatec: then do "sudo dhclient"
<bimberi> Talldave2002: :/ - btw i installed using the .deb from the winehq repository
<sskroeder> polpak, with regards to  ?
<gnomefreak> ill brb
<daddius> hello all
<do_me_nice> hello
<do_me_nice> is there a way to compare 2 text files with a terminal command?
<_jim_> jobezone, sudo locale-gen returns me some info...
<vaaX> is there a command for ther terminal to get your cd drive to open?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, one sec
<do_me_nice> or a recomended program
<polpak> sskroeder, well essentially what I'm getting at is this.. What would the potential damage be if your webserver were comprimised?
<_jason> do_me_nice: diff, comm
<daddius> i have a strange question
<jobezone> _jim_: ok, but if 'apt-get -f install' doesn't work after, nevermind it :)
<do_me_nice> _jason: thank you
<CrashProne> Ah!  FINALLY it decided it ha d an error processing the package.
<bimberi> Talldave2002: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<CrashProne> Good..
<gn0m3> _jason: u know anything about the gaim messenger
<polpak> sskroeder, apart from just general loss of web services
<daddius> i am using gkrellm as a monitor and my 1.7ghz processor is running at i think 598mhz
<polpak> sskroeder, which a quick restart should fix
<jmg> #41678
<vaaX> is there a command for ther terminal to get your cd drive to open????
<_jason> gn0m3: I know some things, what is giving you trouble?
<daddius> is this actually possible
<vaaX> is it?
<vaaX> idk
<sskroeder> polpak, the guy that did this didn't do anything to the data on the webserver - instead he/she commandeered 20 of our machines and used them to DDOS some servers in Spain ...
<vader> is there a dapper channel?
<_jason> vader: /topic
<gn0m3> _jason: i want to add a picture to my profile
<Talldave2002> bimberi just copied the iesetup.exe from the .wine and renamed the old .wine file and teying to install again, fingers crossed!
<gn0m3> _jason: but when i add the pic it doesnt show
<polpak> sskroeder, ok now we're talking
<_jim_> jobezone, gnomefreak /etc/sources.list  >> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12955
<jobezone> _jim_: there is another option, which is to get the .deb file from http://packages.ubuntu.com , and forcefully install it using 'sudo dpkg -i --force-all <package.deb>'
<jmg> vader: #ubuntu+1
<vaaX> is there a command for ther terminal to get your cd drive to open?
<polpak> sskroeder, the reason nothing was done to the data is most likely because nothing could be done... the apache user generally doesn't have write access to much (if anything)
<_jason> gn0m3: ok, you go to tools > accounts and modify the account, then you choose the pic.  Does it show there?
<rustlerharv> vaaX: eject
<_jim_> jobezone, u think i should do this ?
<daddius> also this is a notebook computer
<bimberi> daddius: it is on speedstep laptops
<vaaX> thx
<gnomefreak> _jim_: wait on that i have a feeling about something
<Datatec> kingspawn: running hdcpdiscover on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval; ... No dhcpoffers received.   no working leases in persisten databse sleeping
<Elazar> Just a shout out to all those who take the time to help others, thank you. Between the wiki and this channel, there hasn't been an issue with Ubuntu yet that I haven't been able to see through with your help. :)
<gn0m3> when i add the pic
<gn0m3> nothing comes up
<daddius> bimberi, what is speed step?
<gn0m3> is it b/c my main is aim
<sskroeder> polpak, it was done using a badly configured apacheserver - and a non-secure conf of php - in conjunction with some just-released vunerability (i haven't got all the details yet)...
<gnomefreak> ok change that i know what issue is i think
<sphex> hmm. do you think you can install Ubuntu if booting with only 64MB/RAM?
<jmg> elazar thats great
<bimberi> daddius: my centrino nb will slow the processor speed when it doesn't have much to do - a powersaving feature
<kingspawn> Datatec: hm, what kind of ips are you using on you rlocal network? we can try setting it up static
<gnomefreak> _jim_: is that your sources.list file? do you have net access?
<jmg> sphex possible but it will be very slow
<simonpca> plop
<daddius> bimberi, this is my first laptop system
<_jason> gn0m3: what type of pic is it? it needs to have special properties
<cafuego> sphex: Yes, but only install the base system, not Gnome or KDE.
<sphex> alright. thanks.
<bimberi> daddius: nice, aren't they :)
<gn0m3> like what
<_jason> gn0m3: try using this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuddyIcon and if that works, we know it is your pic and can work on that
<polpak> sskroeder, ok, well chrooting apache would certainly prevent that sort of nonsense if apache were to get compromised
<timlinux> when I start my gnome session (ubuntu dapper) I get a 'you need to be root' message when gnome-updater applet tries to launch. Does anyone know the cure for that?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, net access ?
<daddius> bimberi, thanks so much... i figured this was a serious problem for a minute...   so i guess the more i load on it the faster it goes in mhz
<sskroeder> polpak, but i was told that the attack generated a steady flow of 600 MB/s targeted towards the victims ... more or less draining the facultys bandwidth ;-/
<jobezone> _jim_: yep, you've only been installing packages from the CD, right?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: i would like you to put a # infront of the deb vdrom repo and take the # away from all the other lines that start with deb
<_jim_> jobezone, yes ....
<gnomefreak> _jim_: can you connect to the internet?
<daddius> bimberi, sweet man... i expected so much problems and it worked just great..
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  of course
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  like right now
<bimberi> daddius: that's right - start up OpenOffice and see if it changes
<gnomefreak> s/vdrom/cdrom
<jobezone> _jim_: eheh _)
<jobezone> _jim_: eheh :)
<gnomefreak> _jim_: do as i posted above than type sudo apt-get update after you save and close it
<Datatec> kingspawn: when running from the live cd I am assigned 192.168.1.103
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  ok :) one sec
<gn0m3> _jason
<gn0m3> this is for buddy ucon
<polpak> sskroeder, I think you're much better off configuring apache to run more securely (chrooted) and setting up better monitoring systems to alert you when something is wrong
<gn0m3> im talking about a pic in the actual pro
<gnomefreak> _jim_: leave the wine repo alone for now
<kingspawn> Datatec: do you know the ip address of your router/switch (the gateway)
<kingspawn> Datatec: and your dns servers?
<polpak> sskroeder, then trying to hand patch it whenever there's a security release. The normal updates are pretty quick
<sos> hi
<_jason> gn0m3: what do you mean by pro?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, sorry but i dont see vdrepo
<gn0m3> my buddy profile
<_jim_> gnomefreak, vdrom *
* gnomefreak was wondering why apt-get -f install wasnt working :(
<gn0m3> you know how u right click and say read profile
<gnomefreak> _jim_: cdrom
<sskroeder> polpak, ok
<gnomefreak> its the very very first one
<_jason> gn0m3: yes, ``get info'' in gaim right?
<bimberi> daddius: some speedstep info - http://www.intel.com/support/processors/mobile/pm/sb/CS-007981.htm
<jobezone> gnomefreak: he's CD could be damaged, but nevertheless, the locales package is broken and in his system, and wont let got, unless it's removed or another package forcefully installed instead of it.
<gn0m3> yes siree
<daddius> bimberi, doesn't seem to move
<Datatec> kingspawn: 192.168.1.2   or 192.168.1.0   I think
<_jim_> gnomefreak, add #at the first and remove all the other DEB ones ?
<eneried> hello people
<_jason> gn0m3: afaik pics don't go in there, you can ask in #gaim though
<gnomefreak> jobezone: im hopping apt-get update will work if not lets go with apt-get -f
<gnomefreak> _jim_: yes and leave the wine repo alone for now
<sskroeder> polpak, so instead of having ubuntu handling the apache installation - i should install from source - in a chrooted env ? - and hand-patch when sec.releases come ?
<Cedric77>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad: Depends: libwavpack0 (>= 4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Cedric77> E: Broken packages
<eneried> i need help again, i belive you think "that girl always looking for help"
<Cedric77> anyway to fix that?
<gnomefreak> jobezone: if they dont work we go back to the locales commands they should work now
<Datatec> kingspawn: yes other computer says default 192.168.1.2
<polpak> sskroeder, no
<gn0m3> thanks
<bimberi> daddius: try the "CPU Frequence Scaling Monitor" panel applet (right-click -> Add to Panel)
<gnomefreak> Cedric77: please use pastebin to paste dont paste in here
<polpak> sskroeder, you should use the ubuntu packages and just run apache chrooted
<daddius> bimberi, ahhh i can see now... how could I increase this if need be ?
<kingspawn> Datatec: thats the route then. have you got the dns servers?
<sskroeder> polpak, ok
<eneried> Cedric77, try to add multiverse to tour repository
<Cedric77> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Cedric77> eneried:  i did
<bimberi> daddius: that i don't know sorry
<_jim_> gnomefreak, ok done
<jobezone> gnomefreak: sure. and if that doesn't work, he can download http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/locales_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_all.deb and then do 'sudo dpkg -i --force-all <package.deb>'
<_jim_> gnomefreak, ill run now which command ?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: did you run apt-get update?
<eneried> i need help for two things i'm migrating a windows app to lubuntu, is java based so i need to set only a few things more...
<Datatec> kingspawn: yes, however they are being listed already in route
<eneried> how can i make something like a .bat file?
<WS_> I can't uninstall remove phpmyadmin with apt-get
<gn0m3> dammit
<kingspawn> Datatec: your dns servers are listed in route?
<gn0m3> how do i register in gaim
<jmg> eneried: use bash scripting
<Datatec> kingspawn: yes
<eneried> Cedric77, go to restricted formats and install what thet say there
<WS_> 'subprocess pre-removal script returned error exist status 127'
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  hmm many errors about the websites
<kingspawn> Datatec: what are they?
<_jason> gn0m3: what do you mean?
<eneried> ubotu tell Cedric77 about mp3
<gnomefreak> gn0m3: you register with the client you want to connect to
<gn0m3> it says u have to register
<_jason> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Talldave2002> bimberi is there any way i can completely remove wine, only it seems to remember settings from previous istall
<gn0m3> how do i register
<Datatec> kingspawn: sorry in resolv.conf
<Cedric77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12956
<gnomefreak> _jim_: did sudo apt-get update error?
<Cedric77> here :D
<sskroeder> polpak, i thank you for your input *S* ...
<gn0m3> thanks
<daddius> bimberi, i can see it now... thanks.  The thing is how would i be able to move it up and down if need be..  this is strange cause when i did come cpu intensive things, they seemed fine
<kingspawn> Datatec: Aha, good. So, if you type "ifconfig" what is your ip listed as?
<Datatec> kingspawn: 24.153.23.66 and .67
<_jim_> gnomefreak, ... could not retrive blabla
<gnomefreak> _jim_: paste it all to pastebin please
<_jim_> gnomefreak, resolve*
<_jim_> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<bimberi> daddius: it should happen automatically - i trust the kernel devs :) - but idk if there is a utility to keep it at max, there might be
<Cedric77> i know about restricted format
<bimberi> Talldave2002: how did you install it?
<Cedric77> seems like broken package or something i dont know
<jobezone> gnomefreak: maybe he should use 'apt-setup' to get a fresh sources.list file. But I'm not sure if ubuntu likes it, or if it's a debian-specific tool.
<Cedric77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12956 i paste what i did there
<der0b> lol...  ok.. i installed the last 2 linux gazette publications with apt..  how the hell do I read them???
<gnomefreak> jobezone: ive never used it on ubuntu but let me find out ;)
<daddius> bimberi, does yours increase on cpu intensive things?  i mean everything here is running great and i am loading it down with all sorts of stuff
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12957
<Datatec> kingspawn: no listing for inet addr :(
<scorchsaber> der0b- they are downloaded to a dir, can't remember what. Let me check
<der0b> thanks scorchsaber
<___gn0m3___> can someone give me the gaim channel again
<jobezone> der0b: you can allways see what files where installed by a package in synaptic. Choose the package, and in the pane bellow, there is a way to see 'installed files'.
<jmg> der0b: you can check where they are by dpkg -L packagename
<bimberi> daddius: yes - the panel applet usually changes on mine
<kingspawn> Datatec: okay. have you tried setting your ip static in system->admin->networking?
<gleesond> where is the script that overwrights my /etc/resolv.conf
<jobezone> der0b: but I think it's somewhere in /usr/share/doc/
<gnomefreak> _jim_: that pc is connected to internet?
<gleesond> I need to make it stop
<_jim_> gnomefreak, yes
<osotogari> anyone know how to "eject" my ipod out of rythmebox?
<___gn0m3___> _jason: can i have the link for the channel agiain
<gnomefreak> thats not pretty
<_jason> ___gn0m3___: #gaim
<scorchsaber> der0b: /usr/share/doc/lg/
<daddius> bimbery, again thanks again i just saw it jump to 1.70mhz
<Datatec> yes :( didn't seem to work
<scorchsaber> Thats where it should be
<daddius> opps ghz
<der0b> thanks for those tips..  HUGE help..  I've been wondering how to locate that info
<Datatec> kingspawn: yes :( didn't seem to work
<___gn0m3___> thanks
<Talldave2002> bimberi installed a deb
<gnomefreak> _jim_: run sudo apt-setup
<Cedric77> god thats sucks
<ironman> Hmm, shouldn't kubuntu be able to read NTFS from the beginning?
<bimberi> daddius: i was going to say :P
<kingspawn> Datatec: okay. do "dmesg | grep eth0" and tell me about it
<sphex> ok, generic question: I got a small disk (2GB). what FS would be recommend?
<daddius> bimberi, excuse the type of name... again i am on laptop system..
<daddius> typo
<_jim_> gnomefreak, i should put the cd ?
<sskroeder> polpak, i was just thinking -- i'm in doubt whether i can properly chroot the apache install ... the apache installation should also be able to get files from /home/{user}/www_public - so that http://our-server/~{user} works ... will that be possible in a chrooted env ?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: no
<jmg> sphex: does it need to be read by any other computers?
<BockBilbo> hey
<ironman> Hmm
<sphex> jmg: nah
<daddius> bimberi, sweet sweet
<gnomefreak> _jim_: is it asking for cd?
<jobezone> _jim_: the problem is that each line has a dot (.) which must be deleted, like 'deb http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted'
<_jim_> gnomefreak, yes
<eneried> somebody knows how to make something like a .bat file?
<BockBilbo> is there any option in apt-get to just download the packages but not install them?
<jmg> sphex: ext3
<gnomefreak> _jim_: than yes pout cd in
<jmg> eneried: use bash scripting
<gleesond> does anyone know how to stop my resolv.conf from being over written every time I reboot?
<gnomefreak> put
<WS_> eneried look up bash scripting
<bimberi> Talldave2002: sudo aptitude purge wine
<jmg> !google bash howto
<ubotu> jmg: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<go1dfish> Results for bash howto on Google:
<go1dfish> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<go1dfish> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<go1dfish> http://www.gilesorr.com/<b>bash</b>prompt/<b>howto</b>/book1.html
<go1dfish> --
<sphex> jmg: ok. I was thinking of maybe Reiser with tail packing?
<gnomefreak> goldeagle: do not paste in here
<kingspawn> eneried: what do you need the script to do?
<jobezone> _jim_: http://.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu should be http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ( no dot(.) after http:// )
<gnomefreak> look for abs guide in repos for the bash searching people
<_jim_> jobezone, oh.. lol
<Datatec> kingspawn: four lines      line 1 irq 12    rest of the lines end with eth0:  link is not ready
<eneried> i need to launch a java application using some parameters
<Talldave2002> bimberi ok i'll try uninstalliong and go again
<eneried> the first line sets the classpath, the second one launches the java app
<polpak> sskroeder, no, but you can make that www_public directory a link to a directory in the chroot jail so apache has the right files, but the user still finds it in their home directory
<gleesond> whats the default runlevel
<gleesond> ?
<kingspawn> Datatec: could you put the output on pastebin? need to see it
<jmg> sphex: that would work too
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone guys removed the dots
<Datatec> kingspawn: it will take some time to type, but I will do it
<kingspawn> eneried: then you edit a file, type #!/bin/bash at the first line, then your commands, and save it.
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone install from cd or update ?
<bimberi> BockBilbo: apt-get -d install <package>
<gnomefreak> gleesond: what do you mean default run level?
<kingspawn> Datatec: you can copy it with your mouse
<BockBilbo> thanks bimberi
<gnomefreak> update
<kingspawn> Datatec: just hilight it, right click, and hit copy
<gleesond> is it 3
<gnomefreak> _jim_: update first
<sskroeder> polpak, hmm ... ok....
<BockBilbo> bimberi
<BockBilbo> i guess it will work for
<BockBilbo> dist-upgrade, righ?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone its updating nice now
<BockBilbo> apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<vader> I am trying to use SVN and the funny thing is the system don't recognize the svn command, any suggestions?
<jmg> sphex: tail packing has a significant performance impact
<Datatec> kingspawn: that machine is not connecting to network, I guess I could copy to a disk and transfer it
<gnomefreak> gleesond: there is no "default" run level type runlevel to know what your using
<eneried> thanks, kingspawn
<gleesond> in /etc there is a bunch of rc[1-6] .d
<BockBilbo> so i get all the packages needed for the dist-upgrade, but doesnt install them?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: good ;)
<gleesond> that have the boot scripts
<WS_> I'm having big issues trying to get apt-get to remove phpmyadmin, anyone care to assist? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12958
<Talldave2002> bimberi just sudo aptitude purge wine but i can still run wine?
<_jim_> :D
<shinu> anyone using splashy here?
<bimberi> BockBilbo: i've not tried but it should
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone install now the updates ?
<BockBilbo> thank you so much
<polpak> sskroeder, the exploit that was used in this previous incedent..  How old was the vulnerablity at that time?
<kingspawn> Datatec: ah, of course, i forgot :/
<shinu> ive got this weird problem and now at bootup and shutdown i just get a black screen
<eneried> i have another question
<jobezone> _jim_: yes, run 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<gnomefreak> gleesond: there is no such thing as a default run level it will use any from 2-6 iirc they are all multi person
<_jim_> jobezone, upgrade or install ?
<polpak> sskroeder, the reason I ask is properly configuring a chrooted environment, particuarly one with access to many outside services (mail, databases, etc), can be very difficult unless you're experienced with the process
<jobezone> _jim_: or do it graphically, of course
<gnomefreak> _jim_: upgrade
<jobezone> _jim_: the graphical window you got does the same...
<sphex> jmg: that box WILL BE slow no matter what. :p~
<bimberi> Talldave2002: do you have another copy about that was installed using another method? otherwise try 'sudo apt-get remove --purge wine'
<jmg> gnomefreak: for debian and derived distros the default runlevel is 2
<sskroeder> polpak, i don't know -- i haven't been fully briefed yet - i started on the job just 2 weeks ago ...
<eneried> i need to place an alias to a folder, imagin teh folder was /windows/disk1/folder and i need to make it works like /folder
<_jim_> jobezone, ill do from terminal :-)
<jobezone> _jim_: but maybe it's best to do it in the terminal, to see for errors
<jmg> but redcrap and some others use runlevel 5
<gnomefreak> jmp_me: its used 4 here without me changing anything
<WS_> =(
<bimberi> eneried: sudo ln -s /windows/disk1/folder /folder
<_jim_> o that gonna take a little time
<gleesond> gnomefreak: solaris is 3 and I thought that linux used a different numbering skeem
<gnomefreak> iirc runlevel 6 is shutdown
<jmg> sphex: might be better to use ext3 or even ext2
<jmg> 6 is reboot iirc
<eneried> thanks, bimberi
<Talldave2002> bimberi seemi i have but cant find it
<jmg> 0 is shutdown
<gnomefreak> gleesond: your safe with 2
<sskroeder> polpak, but i know that the servers hadn't been patched for quite a while (they were still using some  old version of apache - 1.3.27 i think)
<jmg> maybe i got that backwards
<bimberi> Talldave2002: 'which wine'
<jmg> sphex: it could be the difference between slow and really fracking slow
<gnomefreak> jmg: im fairly sure 6 is shutdown but now you got me thinking lol
<osotogari> i am getting the following error when trying to unmount my ipod "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument" anyone got any ideas
<gleesond> gnomefreak: I need to edit the rc*.d so my /etc/resolv.conf doesn't get overwritten every time I reboot
<sphex> jmg: ok
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone it will take me about 20 - 30 minutes
<eneried> bimberi, and you know if that solution was persistent? i mean when i reboot the machine the alias remains?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone it will install automatically ?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: thats fine someone will be here if we arnt
<gnomefreak> _jim_: it should fix it
<bimberi> eneried: yes it will
* _harm is lookin for someone whom has talk and will test it w. me
<sskroeder> polpak, i also think that i'll need to know more about chrooting  - the advantages and disadvantages before i choose that option ... - we do use php - we do use postgreSQL - our mail is located on another server - that also needs access to - and so forth ...
<_harm> is some one old enough to rember talk? and if so wanne have a test session w. me?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: if not run sudo apt-get -f install
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone hmm ok then :)
<jobezone> _jim_: ok... then we can only wait.. Yes, it will run on itself now. If it finishes with no errors, that means the problem is fixed.
<BockBilbo> bye!
<Talldave2002> bimberi i am confused, the .wine is still there
<_jim_> bye :)
<BockBilbo> and thanks again bimberi
<BockBilbo> ;)
<WS_> if I wipe out phpmyadmin manually how can I remove it from the packages list so I can reinstall?
<jobezone> _jim_: bye, good luck!
<bimberi> BockBilbo: np :)
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone lol i dont go
<GiGaHuRtZ|Arch> How do I set nautilus to use a background on every window, instead of setting it one by one?
<ironman> Hmm
<bimberi> Talldave2002: rm -r ~/.wine
<gnomefreak> gleesond: man runlevel
<gnomefreak> gleesond: it tells you there what you are looking for
<ironman> When I installed kubunto.. I just choosed to edit the partition-table for hda... Why isn't there anything in hdb then!?
<sskroeder> polpak, (and i think that this incident was more caused by the institute failing to update their server and php-configurations for quite a while - than by some guy using the "latest and greatest exploit")...
<gnomefreak> _jim_: im not sure how long ill be here 4 am comes awfully fast :(
<gleesond> gnomefreak: is runlevel 2 single user, and run level 3 multi-user
<gnomefreak> gleesond: 2 is multiuser
<ironman> hdb was ntfs-formatted and filled with stuff
<_jim_> what time is there guys ?
<gnomefreak> 2-5
<Talldave2002> bimberi ok wine removed, is there anywhere else it could be?
<ironman> anyone?
<polpak> sskroeder, generally that is the case
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone its going fast... 14 minutes left
<bimberi> Talldave2002: only if 'which wine' returns something :)
* ironman is frustrated
<polpak> sskroeder, most hacks are done by script kiddies, and the exploits have to be around for a while before such hack utilities are available
<mithro> hi! where to I report bugs + patches too?
<_jim_> so guys , when 6.06 comes out i can upgrade instead of formatting ?
<d3wd> I got this CD that was supposed to be an ubuntu install cd. all it seems to do is run dr-dos
<Talldave2002> bimberi which wine returns /usr/local/bin/wine
<jobezone> _jim_: and it will take some more time after the packages are downloaded.
<kingspawn> ironman: well, what do you mean?
<darksidex> I've got Breezy installed on a Dell Latitude CPx with an ATI Rage Mobility P/M.  I followed a howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-7200.html to get direct rendering, but the 'ole glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" still says no.  Any ideas?
<jmg> anyone know if tthere is a way of removing all the packages installed after installing kubuntu-desktop?
<polpak> mithro, depends on what has the bug?
<kingspawn> ironman: whats the problem, clear and concise please
<jobezone> _jim_: yes.
<ironman> When I installed kubunto.. I just choosed to edit the partition-table for hda... Why isn't there anything in hdb then!?
<ironman> :P
<mithro> polpak: missing php5-mcrypt
<eneried> kingspawn? the file like .bat wich extensin must have? and how i launch it?
<_jim_> jobezone, only by downloading the upgrade can be done ?
<mithro> i have a patch which readds it
<kingspawn> ironman: have you mounted the disk?
<ironman> I think it mounted itself
<jmg> enereid: .sh and chmod +x then ./file.sh
<jobezone> _jim_: yes, you'll be able to upgrade through the net.
<kingspawn> eneried: the file can be called anything you want. make it executable: chmod +x file   running it  ./file
<darksidex> eneried: You mean a shell script?  The extension actually doesn't matter :)
<bpont> what's the sude command to give amule permission to write to a particular directory?
<mithro> itps only about a 4 line change to the control files
<_jim_> jobezone, so if i have a cd , i cant upgrade ?
<bpont> sudo
<Datatec> kingspawn:
<Datatec> [  107.320189]  etg0: Davicom  DM9102/DM9102A rev 16 at 0001d200,  00:D0:09:21:92:37, IRQ 12.
<Datatec> [  175.898443]   ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP):  ETH0: LINK IS NOT READY
<Datatec> [  925.436749]   ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP):  ETH0: LINK IS NOT READY
<Datatec> [  1071.476869]   ADDRCONF (NETDEV_UP):  ETH0: LINK IS NOT READY
<bimberi> Talldave2002: then you still have an install - and that one will probably supercede any .deb you install (if you type 'echo $PATH' you will see that /usr/local/bin is early in the list)
<ironman> I see hdb2 and hdb5 in media://
<gnomefreak> Datatec: dont paste in here ever
<eneried> kingspawn, darksidex, thanks
<gnomefreak> Datatec: use pastebin
<ironman> kingspawn :)
<sskroeder> polpak, yes...   hopefully a continiously updated apache and php (with safemode on) will ensure that this does not happen again...
<jobezone> _jim_: ?? After you have ubuntu installed, you'll allways be able to upgrade to the next version, either by downloading it's CD, or directly through the net using apt-get, synaptic, or update-manager...
<kingspawn> ironman: that doesnt mean you have mounted them. type "mount". any info on hdb there?
<Datatec> thanks gnomefreak what is pastebin?
<polpak> sskroeder, and using a package / update manager like aptitude make it much easier to keep things up to day
<darksidex> Datatec: see the channel topic.
<ironman> hm, ok
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Datatec about pastebin
<polpak> sskroeder, date rather
<sskroeder> polpak, although i wonder if chrooting is the right tool for me (with db, php and mail dependancies)
<gnomefreak> Datatec: see your pm
<_jim_> jobezone, oo... ok.. by running it after i logged in ?
<polpak> sskroeder, it is more difficult, but not impossible
<gnomefreak> _jim_: ill be here let me know what happens
<cva> I have a driver attached to a usb device, but throughout the day, the system seems to reset the usb devices, which causes my driver connection to be lost. http://pastebin.com/683323
<darksidex> gnomefreak: That's a cool bot :P
<mithro> ahh launchpad.net
<Talldave2002> bimberi /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<_jim_> gnomefreak, ok mate :D thanks
<jobezone> _jim_: But the next version is still not here yet...
<cva> any idea as to why that happens?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, 10 min left
<ironman> yea kingspawn
<_jim_> jobezone, yea..
<ironman> oh
<ironman> ./dev/hdb2 on /media/hdb2 type ntfs (rw)
<polpak> sskroeder, the question is, will the risk reduction benifits outweigh the implementation cost (time)
<ironman> ./dev/hdb5 on /media/hdb2 type ntfs (rw)
<kingspawn> Datatec: this is a tough nut to crack.
<bimberi> Talldave2002: if you remember how you installed it there might be an uninstall option.  Otherwise you could just delete or rename (eg. 'sudo mv /usr/local/bin/wine /usr/local/bin/badwine')
<d3wd> if I get an authentic ubuntu install cd, will there be instructions going on when I boot the cd?
<kingspawn> ironman: well, are they the partitions you are looking for
<ironman> that's what I see
<ironman> I guess so
<bpont> what's the sudo command to give amule (or any program) permission to write to a particular directory?
<polpak> d3wd, yes, the install process is pretty straight forward
<ironman> or
<ironman> Hmmm
<polpak> d3wd, are you planning to dual boot, or just go whole hog?
<ironman> good question
<sskroeder> polpak, still - i need to have an overview over the advantages of having the chroot-jail in effect... and compare them to the added effort to keep things up-to-date ..
<Xenguy> d3wd: installation has gotten much easier in any case - I say burn you own iso and go for it :-)
<d3wd> polpak: That's what I thought.
<d3wd> polpak: whole hog
<ironman> there was 2 partitions in hdb, so doesn't that make sense?
<d3wd> I already repartitioned the hard drive
<bimberi> Talldave2002: yes a wine installed by a .deb is /usr/bin/wine (iirc) so it will be superceded by /usr/local/bin/wine
<Xenguy> d3wd: even easier
<kingspawn> ironman: yes..
<polpak> sskroeder, keeping things up to date isn't the issue. it's the difficulty setting it up initially. You'll still be using the normal packages for the most part
<polpak> d3wd, then you should be fine
<ironman> damn, so the installer formatted them or something?
<r0xoR> hias yeall
<d3wd> I think I just got a crappy CD. I'm downloading the live CD x86 version right now.
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, hey, u thar?
<Talldave2002> bimberi just moved it, which wine no returns nothing will try again
<Datatec> thanks for all your help kingspawn got to pick someone up. :) perhaps I will try again later :))
<kingspawn> Datatec: too bad we couldnt figure this one out
<Xenguy> d3wd: good for checking hardware compatibility
<eneried> how can i start a tty session in a remote machine?
<bimberi> Talldave2002: kk - good luck - i will be away for a while :)
<Talldave2002> bimberi thank you so much for your help
<Datatec> kinsgpawn yes :(
<sskroeder> polpak,  (so after the initial setup - i would still be able to update the installation by using apt-get update ?  --- and not having to move around files and dirs afterwards ?? )
<bpont> no sudo gurus in here?  do i have to boot into fucking windoze again?
<concept10> bpont, no need to curse
<jobezone> bpont: if you run amule as a user, it will have the same permissions as you do as a user. The best way for you to make amule write into some directory, is to change the permisions of that directory, so that you, and amule, can write into it. That, or you can run amule as root (using 'sudo amule') but that is not a good thing, don't do it!
<Xenguy> bpont: you shouldn't need to change permissions in the first place IIUC
<FearMoth> how can I add or remove places from the gnome "Places" menu ?
<Xenguy> bpont: BTW they're picky about language in this #
<__mikem> Hey, when I go to display options in kde, I can't get screen resolutions higher than 1024x768 but I am capable of runing at 1280x1024 in gnome, is there a config file I could modify to fix this problem, if so, just tell me where it is
<eneried> how can i log using ssh into a remote machine?
<__mikem> o my, I didn't realize that that question was so long
<jobezone> FearMoth: In nauituls, the 'Places' menu has a edit option, I think.
<ironman> kingspawn: when I try to enter those partitions, it says something like "cannot enter the catalog /media/hdb2
<__mikem> sorry
<Xenguy> eneried: ssh -l userid remotehost
<sskroeder> eneried, ssh {useraccount}@{host}
<eneried> ;)
<eneried> thanks
<FearMoth> jobezone: it just brings up the "Edit Menus" dialog but there's no Places on there
<kingspawn> ironman: interesting. ls -l /media   and paste the output to pastebin
<_jim_> hey guys , is there a way to make something like a shortcut for wine apps ?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: launchers
<polpak> sskroeder, yes
<polpak> sskroeder, but the setup can be rather involved
<_jim_> gnomefreak, ah i see
<_jim_> gnomefreak, hmm ill try to make one :)
<bpont> jobezone, so do i use chown or chmod to add permission to a directory?
<__mikem> same way you create shortcuts to normal programs, just make sure the specified commandline is prefixed with the wine command
<ironman> sorry kingspawn, but i'm kinda retardet in linux :P
<Xenguy> bpont: chmod = change mode
<d3wd> this download from ubuntu.com is the fastest download I have ever experienced with my connection
<gnomefreak> _jim_: you can make a launcher that will do something like wine file.exe  click the icon and it will run that command
<Xenguy> bpont: i.e. change permission
<jobezone> FearMoth: ah, you mean to change the other options in the Places menu on the top bar?
<gnomefreak> _jim_: or any command you use
<FearMoth> jobezone: yeah
<Xenguy> bpont: chown = change owner
<kingspawn> ironman: well, how do you mount these disks?
<sskroeder> polpak, ok ... thanks ... i'm grateful for your answers .... I'll look into it tomorrow .. right now - i'm heading off to bed - it's just passed 2 AM here ;-))
<Xenguy> bpont: so, the first IIUC
<polpak> sskroeder, ok good luck =)
<FearMoth> jobezone: like I want to add "Music" or "Videos" to places
<_jim_> gnomefreak, hmm i made one but aint working
* gnomefreak has an icon that runs 7 commands
<bpont> Xenguy, the chmod man file says it's how you change permission for a file...but does it work on a directory too?
<ironman> How I mount them? kingspawn
<jono> hi all
<polpak> gnomefreak, lol just make a script at that point =p
<Xenguy> bpont: yes
<gnomefreak> polpak: i did ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<kingspawn> ironman: put my nick at the front of the sentence, makes it easier for me to see you. yes, how do they automagically appear?
<jono> I made an fglrx package and now I cant uninstall it, it tells methere is a mismatch on a divert-to - any ideas?
<bpont> Xenguy, so chmod 777 should do it, right?
<jobezone> FearMoth: In nautilus, switch the left side bar to show Places
<_jim_> gnomefreak, isnt that command right ? : /home/jimoupas/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/mIRC/mirc.exe
<gnomefreak> _jim_: with wine you may need to write a script and run the script with the icon
<_jim_> gnomefreak, OMG
<polpak> bpont, uhh.. what directory?
<pablo_> hi! i have 2 nicsin my system.. ltspadmin genereted a dhcp.conf file but dhcpd gives an error on startup :(
<bpont> on my windoze partition
<polpak> bpont, you probably don't want 777
<pablo_> how do i  explictly tell dhcpd what interfaces to listen to on startup
<pablo_> ?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, lol i forgot to put some things there ! lol
<gnomefreak> _jim_: wine mirc.exe   or however the caps are
<jobezone> FearMoth: then drag your folders to it to create shortcuts in that menu. Also, Gnome file dialogs also allow you to do this.
<Xenguy> bpont: that's wide open, most likely too much so -- you want something like chmod 700 or 770
<polpak> bpont, that'd allow any user on linux to write to the directory
<bpont> polpak, i just want my amule to be able to d/l to a directory on my windoze partition
<_jim_> gnomefreak, WOW it really rocks
* Xenguy wanders off...
<ironman> kingspawn: now I dont really understand you.. But they exist in /media and /dev.. But i cant enter em in media.. and in /dev they are empty
<gnomefreak> _jim_: as long as you know the command to launch an app from term you can make an icon for it
<ironman> I havn't mounted them or anything
<kingspawn> ironman: do "cat /etc/fstab" - do they show up there?
<jobezone> bpont: what filesystem does that partition use?
<bpont> jobezone, fat
<NickGarvey> is it safe to clear out syslog.?.gz?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, make an icon ? how
<ironman> kingspawn: yes
<ironman> they do
<FearMoth> thanks jobezone
<jobezone> bpont: ok, so it's easier for you to make that partition writable by users by default.
<gnomefreak> _jim_: icon =launcher
<_jim_> gnomefreak, ^ _ ^
<kingspawn> ironman: okay, give me one(1) line from that /etc/fstab
<bpont> jobezone, ok...what's the command\
<gnomefreak> _jim_: right click upper gnome panel or desktop and make custo launcher
<_jim_> i made one :)
<bpont> jobezone, i go into /etc/fstab?
<_jim_> ah
<ironman> ./dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<gnomefreak> _jim_: than you name it what you want and in the command slot you type the command you want the icon to run
<_jim_> unpacking packages
<saif> hello, the behaviour of my touchpad i very weird, i donno wha tis happening exactly, it was working great in breezy!
<ironman> kingspawn: /dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<saif> anything new i should know about in dapper to control it??
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone  omg
<jobezone> bpont: yes, and add user
<gnomefreak> _jim_: it work?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, jobezone  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_jim_> damn
<gnomefreak> good
<gnomefreak> _jim_: yay
<_jim_> gnomefreak,  ?
<_jim_> lol
<gnomefreak> _jim_: sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> _jim_: type that let me know what happens before you accesp
<bpont> jobezone, got it...thanks
<odin> is there a plugin for Totem to play all the main video files (even if I don't know what filetype it is)?
<gnomefreak> accept even
<odin> having prob with streaming vid
<NickGarvey> is it safe to clear out syslog.?.gz?
<_jim_> gnomefreak, the same
<MHobbit> Has anyone here tried SmoothWall? ... is it good (in comparison to Firestarter, even)?
<kingspawn> ironman: okay, where it says "defaults" you have to enter: "ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<ironman> kingspawn: ooh, okey
<gnomefreak> jobezone: can you help him witht he locales commands i have to get going before it gets too late
<ironman> to mount em?
<polpak> !tell odin about restricted
<gnomefreak> s/witht/with the
<jobezone> _jim_: do this. Download this file: http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/locales_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_all.deb (it's a oficial ubuntu package of locales) and then install it, by doing 'sudo dpkg -i --force-all <package.deb>'
<gnomefreak> jobezone: ty
<kingspawn> ironman: just edit that /etc/fstab file, and take out "defaults" for the two hdb-partitions, and insert what I gave you
<ironman> kingspawn: thx! I'll try it.. Throwed that windows-crap out today, so i'm kinda new in this
<NickGarvey> if I deleted "syslog.log" would it come back when it wanted to write more stuff to it or would it flip out
<kingspawn> ironman: no problem
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: it'll come back
<NickGarvey> okie
<_jim_> jobezone, file not found it says
<jobezone> _jim_: try another one of these dowhttp://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fglibc%2Flocales_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_all.deb&md5sum=cdd6bc4409e3e888e70e86c6cc9ab148&arch=all&type=mainnload links:
<jobezone> _jim_: try another one of these dowload links http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fglibc%2Flocales_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_all.deb&md5sum=cdd6bc4409e3e888e70e86c6cc9ab148&arch=all&type=main
<minerale> Ok, this is just wild... all the sudden pkg-add is missing from my system
<_jim_> jobezone, place it where ? in temp folder ?
<jobezone> _jim_: where you want.
<_jim_> jobezone, k
<jobezone> _jim_: it won't clutter your desktop or anything.
<jobezone> _jim_: if it works, you can delete it after.
<_Bog> when I use the update manager it says there are no updates to install.  However, I'm using Firefox 1.07 and I know the version on their website is 1.5 what's up?
<[Nige] > hi all
<ironman> kingspawn: now it's like this /dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000        0       0
<polpak> _Bog, 1.5 will be in the next version of ubuntu
<_Bog> what does the update manager actually do?
<simonpca> ++
<_jason> _Bog: manages updates
<jobezone> _Bog: You can install firefox from their website, alongside the main firefox. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_Bog> updates for what?
<_jason> _Bog: for the packages installed on your system
<ptlo> _Bog: ubuntu
<kingspawn> ironman: just right!
<jobezone> _Bog: bugfixes, security upgrades, and to upgrade to the next release of Ubuntu.
<_Bog> jason: it seems misleading if it didn't update the firefox package
<ptlo> _Bog: firefox 1.5 is not in the version of ubuntu that you're using, so update manager won't update that
<_jason> _Bog: it uses ubuntu's online repositories
<lx45803> Hi. I need to partition my hard drive to install a copy of windows, but Disks won't let me. Do I need to run it as root?
<_Bog> ptlo: isn't the point of updates a new version?
<ironman> kingspawn: still can't enter :(
<ironman> maybe it needs a reboot?
<polpak> lx45803, I'd suggest booting with a LiveCD and using gparted
<kingspawn> ironman: no, no reboot
<_jim_> jobezone, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12960
<polpak> lx45803, cause you can't change the partition of a drive that's mounted
<ironman> mh, okey
<kingspawn> ironman: umount /media/hdb2 and hdb5
<kingspawn> ironman: and then type "mount -a"
<lx45803> polpak, can I somehow unmount it and do it without my live cd? my brother lost it.
<ironman> WTF
<NickGarvey> is there a way to wipe the contents of the file, but keep the file there?
<jobezone> _jim_: by <locales.deb> you should replace with the filename you downloaded. You can start typing the filename, and then press <TAB> and it autocompletes for you.
<Chris_Tucker> is there a command line way to list ALL debian packages that are installed?
<NickGarvey> daemon.log is taking up 3.4MB heh
<ironman> kingspawn: "only root can unmount /dev/hdb2 from /media/hdb2
<NickGarvey> ironman: then use sudo
<_jim_> jobezone, so it must be the exact name as when downloaded to be installed ?
<ironman> oh
<kingspawn> ironman: remember to use sudo
<ironman> hehehe
<_jim_> jobezone, oh my god.... the file was zero byte
<jobezone> _Bog: every 6 months you get version upgrades. You can also use ubuntu backports, which gives newer versions of many programs, but it can't give firefox 1.5 because firefox is used in a special way in ubuntu (it's used by yelp, GNOME's help browser, for example)
<_jim_> jobezone, stupid firefox got another file in desktop
<jobezone> _jim_: weird
<_jim_> jobezone, wait ill try again
<_jim_> jobezone, same error
<_jim_> jobezone, dpkg: error processing locales_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_all.deb.deb (--install):
<_jim_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<_jim_> sorry
<jobezone> _jim_: did you use 'sudo dpkg -i locales_2.3.5-1ubuntu12_all.deb'? Oh, and if you downloaded the .deb file to the desktop, you'll have to go to the Desktop using the terminal, by doing 'cd Desktop'
<lx45803> is there any way to make a bootable floppy disk that I can use to partition my HD?
<_jim_> jobezone, well i placed on a temp folder and run it by there
<jobezone> _jim_: you put an extra .deb in there
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: touch should work...
<_jim_> jobezone, oh..sorry my bad
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: to clear it?
<NickGarvey> thought that changes timestamps
<NickGarvey> also makes files
<NickGarvey> that are empty
<ironman> kingspawn: yea it worked, thx very much.. Got worried for a sec that i had losed all my data :P
<_jim_> jobezone, guess what.....
<_jim_> jobezone, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12961
<dark_fibre> can i tell one breezy system's apt to check if packages have already been downloaded to /var/cache/apt on another pc? i can see the other system in nautilus, but how do i map the remote folder using the terminal?
<_jim_> /j #jimbo
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: it doesn't clear it, use sed.
<jobezone> _jim_: argghh!!!
<NickGarvey> eggzeck: sed..
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: sed 's/.*/' <file
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: my mistake...
<kingspawn> ironman: no problem :)
<NickGarvey> eggzeck: hmm, oh thanks a lot
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: cat /dev/null > file
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: that will clear the contents
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: oops that's: sed 's/.*//' <file
<_jim_> jobezone, :(
<lx45803> is there any way to partition my HD without my live cd or a burner?
<jobezone> _jim_: ok, let's do something. Try to uninstall the package 'locales' by doing 'sudo apt-get remove locales' . But don't confirm it. Instead, copy the output of the packages it will want to remove, and paste them in that website.
* Xenguy prefers his own solution ;-)
<NickGarvey> thank you Xenguy and eggzeck (and yes I liked yours better too because I understood it ;))
<Xenguy> heh
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: s/// is a substitution
<_jim_> jobezone,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12962
<NickGarvey> eggzeck: yup, thats all I understood though heh
<jobezone> _jim_: ok, cool, them remove them away. It will also remove a bunch of others, but it's no problem, later you can install them again.
<_jim_> jobezone, u sure ?
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: eggzeck is using sed to replace 'everything' with 'nothing' (.* is a regular expression -- very useful once you get it)
<_jim_> jobezone, how i can install them later if i always get an error while installing ?
<jobezone> _jim_: after you remove them,
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: ah, whats the . for?
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: the . is a wildcard
<jobezone> _jim_: you'll clean the package archive in your disk,
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: matches any character except new line
<NickGarvey> eggzeck: then whats *?
<_jim_> jobezone, ok uninstalled
<jobezone> _jim_: no error ?
<_jim_> jobezone, nop
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: man regex ('.' represents any character; '*' says "zero or more instances of .")
<_jim_> jobezone, everything ok
<eggzeck> NickGarvey: the * is a quantifier, it means "zero or more times" (anything before it)
<NickGarvey> oh alrighty, thank you
<NickGarvey> both of you ;)
<jobezone> _jim_: if not, do 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<eggzeck> Xenguy: team work ;P
<_jim_> jobezone, done
<_jim_> jobezone, no confirmation
<Coir> Can anyone help me with getting networking setup with OS X?
<eobanb_> coir...does this look like a mac os x help channel to you?
<_jim_> jobezone, try to install the file u told me to dl again ?
<odin> I've gotten the w32codecs, and mozilla-mplayer, but I still can't seem to play streaming vids on websites
<mcmcg> anybody know why /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/ would be empty after i've run ndiswrapper -i and -m ?
* Xenguy ^5s eggzeck ...
<eobanb_> coir you can pm me and i'll do what i can
<NickGarvey> odin: 32 bit system?
<eobanb_> but this is not the channel for that question
<jobezone> _jim_: now, install them all again, with: 'sudo apt-get install language-pack-el language-pack-el-base language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-el language-pack-gnome-el-base language-pack-gnome-en language-pack-gnome-en-base locales ubuntu-minimal'
<odin> NickGarvey: I'm guessing so
<NickGarvey> odin: you would know if it wasn't
<Coir> eobanb, I am sure if I went to an OS X channel, they'd say "Does this look like an Ubuntu help channel to you?" =P
<NickGarvey> odin: close and open firefox..
<FearMoth> I can only get sound from a single application at a time, is there any way to let all application sounds mix?
<_jim_> jobezone, ok downloading
<jobezone> _jim_: no, let's install  it using apt-get and get it from the net that way.
<odin> NickGarvey: I've done that
<NickGarvey> odin: second let me check something
<crimsun> FearMoth: cat /proc/asound/modules
<eobanb_> coir, are you trying to connect an ubuntu machine and a mac together?
* eggzeck ^5's Xenguy
<mcmcg> anybody here use ndiswrapper?
<Coir> eobanb_, yes, I want them to be able to see one another.
<eobanb_> coir, then that's what you should have said in the first place
<NickGarvey> !anybody
<ubotu> hmm... anyone is a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<eobanb_> coir, are you trying to share files, or what?
<Coir> eobanb_, my apologies, that's what I meant. Otherwise, I'd not have come here. Yes, file sharing.
<NickGarvey> odin: what happens/doesn't?
<FearMoth> crimsun: it lists 0 snd_intel8x0 and 1 saa7134_alsa (which is my tv card) .. what should I do?
<odin> NickGarvey:  when I open it?  nothing happens.  when I try to play vid: "Totem could not play 'fd://0'."
<ubuntu> hi anna
<eobanb_> coir, all right.  which computer is serving the files?
<{anna}O> +R
<NickGarvey> odin: hmm, worked fine for me.. let me check online
<Coir> eobanb_, I'd like both to be visible to one another - that is an option, aye?
<odin> NickGarvey: or on this other page, it just gives me a grey box where the vid is suppose to be
<crimsun> FearMoth: snd-intel8x0 is dmixed by default, so it supports multiple applications' sounds -- unless one of those is an oss-only app, like Flash or Skype
<eobanb_> coir, i guess so, but the way file sharing works is one computer acts as the server, and the other acts as the client.
<{anna}O> hi ubuntu
<NickGarvey> odin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer try that
<eobanb_> coir, so you could set up file sharing on both computers so that you could connect to either one from the other, but we need to start with either the mac or the ubuntu computer first.
<ubuntu> where are you from?
<_Bog> I have a basic firefox install question.  I downloaded firefox 1.5.  Hod do I install it now?  I have a tar.gz file nd dont know what to do with it
<_jim_> jobezone, lets see... 97%
<odin> NickGarvey:  I have mplayer, though..
<NickGarvey> odin: click it..
<Coir> eobanb_, All right, I'd like to get the filesharing on the Ubuntu machine started first.
<_jim_> jobezone, oh my god......
<odin> NickGarvey:  yeah, I'm there
<odin> NickGarvey:  this is where I went to install it in the first place, I believer..
<jobezone> _Bog: follow this tutorial : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<NickGarvey> odin: edit the file?
<eobanb_> coir, try this
<eobanb_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/File_sharing_with_OS_X_using_Ubuntu_5_04
<jobezone> _jim_: it worked?
<_Bog> job: thanks
<eobanb_> coir, it's slightly outdated but it should work pretty much the same way.
<_jim_> jobezone, no
<_jim_> jobezone, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12963
<odin> NickGarvey:  I'm sure I did, I'll try again
<_jim_> jobezone, man it driving me nuts
<Coir> eobanb_, ty
<jobezone> _jim_: me too!
<Chris_Tucker> how would one use sed to remove all new lines from a file and change them to just spaces?
<jobezone> _jim_: you are using Breezy, right?
<odin> NickGarvey:  yeah, it reads vo=xv
<_jim_> jobezone, yes
<{anna}O> can anyone help me i have just started using ubuntu and i have allready messed my self up, is there an easy way to fix this, i set my home dir as root and no i can only log on as failsafe terminal is there anyway to set my home dir back to home so i can log on again?
<NickGarvey> odin: no idea then, try the forums I'd say..
<jobezone> _jim_: let me think...
<odin> NickGarvey:  well, thanks for your help
<NickGarvey> odin: eh I'm sorry, not to much of a gui person heh
<jmg> Coir: This isnt #osx
<blind> any easy way to check my WAN address?
<eobanb_> jmg, did you even read what he wrote after that?
<harisund> What email server do you guys suggest? I am looking at postfix,qmail, sendmail or exim.. anybody have experience with them?
<jmg> {anna}O: what user are you logging in as? can you run sudo?
<narker> hey
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, what window manager do you guys use?
<jmg> harisund: qmail sucks, sendmail is ancient... postfix or exim are both easy to configure
<_jim_> blind, http://www.whatismyip.com/  ,  http://www.mywanip.com/
<jmg> eobanb_: nope
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, i think most people here just use metacity.
<harisund> jmg: Ah I see.. thanks for that advice..
<narker> i just installed Ubuntu, installed the ATI Driver for my  video card, X say it's running at 1200x800 (my native screen resolution) but applications looks too big
<narker> icons too
<blind> thanks _jim_
<eobanb_> jmg, he was trying to share files between a mac os x and an ubuntu computer
<_jim_> blind, no problem
<{anna}O> jmg i was loging in as the profile i set up during the install and i dont know what sudo is
<narker> it doesnt seem as it were 1200x800
<djs_2_6> eobanb_ - Really?  Nothing better, or what?
<jmg> (anna)O: how did you install?
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, well metacity is the default in gnome, and most people on ubuntu use gnome, so i would think that's what almost everyone uses.  whether there is something 'better' out there is pretty subjective
<{anna}O> jmg off the bootable cd
<Xenguy> Chris_Tucker: sed -e 's/\n/ /g' file.txt > file.new.txt
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, if you're unhappy with gnome i can recommend alternatives, though.
<narker> any idea
<Xenguy> Chris_Tucker: try that - does it work?
<{anna}O> jmg just a normal gui install
<jmg> {anna}O: you login as "ubuntu"?
<djs_2_6> eobanb_ - I would love to hear them...
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, well obviously the counterpart to gnome is kde.  i'm not sure how familiar you are with kde..
<{anna}O> jmg i have not tried i did not know there were other accounts other than the one you set up in the install
<jmg> {anna}O ok
<djs_2_6> eobanb_ - Not very, at least recently...
<jmg> how did you change your home directory?
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, there's also xfce, which offers a slightly more lightweight desktop
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, are you looking for a full desktop environment, or just a minimal window manager
<cliche> hi
<odin> heh heh, nice exit for alexandros
<jobezone> _jim_: still looking :)
<jmg> {anna}O: hmmm
<djs_2_6> eobanb_ - I know in the future I will be able to go with less, but for now I need more of a full environment...
<_jim_> jobezone,  ok mate
<narker> i just installed Ubuntu, installed the ATI Driver for my  video card, X say it's running at 1200x800 (my native screen resolution) but applications looks too big
<{anna}O> jmg i went under users accounts then clicked on my account then propites then changed my home
<FearMoth> crimsun: so in xmms and mplayer etc what output plugin should I use so they mix?
<jmg> ok what happens when you go there and change it back?
<Coir> Also, does anyone know of USB wifi cards that Ubuntu is compatible with?
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, well the other full desktop out there besides gnome is kde
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, i invite you to try both to see which you like better
<Xenguy> djs_2_6: I like xfce4 (light desktop manager); for even light window managers, fluxbox or icewm
<NickGarvey> Coir: get back to me if you find an answer for that
<cliche> Coir, I doubt there is one
<Xenguy> s/light/ligher
<{anna}O> i cant get there it wont let me log on gives me an error then logs me out i can only get into the fail safe termaial
<djs_2_6> Xenguy - Is xfce also called enlightenment?
<Xenguy> gah
<jmg> windowmaker
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, no
<Xenguy> djs_2_6: no; different
<Coir> Really? o_o
<eobanb_> djs_2_6, e is a different window manager
<jmg> djs_2_6: therei s a proposal to make ebuntu (ubuntu with e17)
<Xenguy> djs_2_6: enlightenment is old now AFAIK
<NickGarvey> djs_2_6: nope, enlightenment sure is pretty though...
<Coir> I guess this is a Linux-wide thing, eh?
<eobanb_> coir, there are usb wifi devices that work with ubuntu.
<jmg> djs_2_6: you can apt-get install enlightenment from universe
<_jim_> jobezone, mate sorry but i have to go... its very late here and tomorrow have to wake up early
<eobanb_> Coir, just not very many
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: I hope not.. elive is nice
<_jim_> jobezone, will you be here tomorrow ?
<cliche> Coir, cheap one?
<Coir> eobanb_, and it would not make a difference if I am using PPC processor?
<Xenguy> jmg: wmaker I have used and liked, but it is somewhat quirky I would say :-)
<djs_2_6> I tried enlightenment, but found that I needed more of a desktop environment than that...
<NickGarvey> its pretty though
<eobanb_> coir, possibly, because ndiswrapper only runs on i386
<Coir> cliche, cheap, would of course, be preferable.
<{anna}O> jmg quick question what would the password be for the ubuntu account
<jmg> Xenguy: feels like lightstep to me
<jobezone> _jim_: hm... Yes, I can be here, 23 hours from now (so an hour earlier).
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: I thought that e was dead, but I'm not really following it I admit
<NickGarvey> haha I sound like a mac user
<htrp> /bin/custom1 needs root access which is sudo when ran, but when you use crontab it, do you have to add sudo like: 0   *   *   *   * sudo /bin/custom1 ??
<Fensta> hey guys.. can someone here help me on an install
<htrp> or just: 0   *   *   *   * /bin/custom1 ?
<cliche> Coir, you would throw it out of the windows, soon
<Fensta> im doing a dual boot..... and for some reason it isnt giving me the option to boot into ubuntu
<_jim_> jobezone, ok ill try to catch you :) bye
<jobezone> _jim_: I have a username in ubuntuforums.org, jobezone
<jmg> {anna}O: nothing, but you would only have it if you did an espresso install
<_jim_> goodnight everyone :)
<Fensta> so now after initiial install... it keeps loging back into xp
<_jim_> jobezone, mine is jimoupas
<NickGarvey> Xenguy: last post on their site apr 10th
<foomonkey> exit
<Fensta> is there a way to change my mbr?
<NickGarvey> not to bad
<Xenguy> jmg: yeah it is neat, but I switched to xfce4 some time ago - at the end of the day, whatever works :-)
<{anna}O> jmg ah ok so any clues how i can get back in
<jmg> {anna}O: what happens when you go back to preferences and change it back?
<Xenguy> NickGarvey: I stand corrected
<djs_2_6> Xenguy - So, the proposal for the enlightenment desktop environment fell away?
<jmg> Xenguy: i should give xubuntu a try actually
<jmg> djs_2_6: no it has only just been entered in blueprint
<Xenguy> djs_2_6: ask NickGarvey :-)
<jobezone> _jim_: I have MSN, yes. You can PM me in ubuntuforums.org and ask me there,
<Xenguy> jmg: that's a good way to do it, sure
<arun> HI
<Chris_Tucker> how would one use sed to remove all new lines from a file and change them to just spaces?
<_jim_> jobezone, ok goodnight
<Aeudian> silly question but, why cant us install a game that can run nativly in OSX on linux without an emulator
<jmg> Xenguy: hey guess what. im writing the spec for xen support in edgy
<arun> How do you do
<jobezone> _jim_: bye
<jobezone> _jim_: bye!
<{anna}O> jmg i cant get back into the gui it gives me an error $home/.drnrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored
<Xenguy> Chris_Tucker: sed -e 's/\n/ /g' file.txt > file.new.txt    ?
<Fensta> anyone know how to change my mbr so it gives me the option to load ubuntu instead of XP?
<cliche> Aeudian, hahaha
<jmg> {anna}O: can you use failsafe console?
<cliche> Aeudian, because $$$
<Xenguy> jmg: have fun - xen sounds awesome
<{anna}O> jmg then it says you session only lasted 10 seconds
<{anna}O> jmg yeah i can
<jmg> ok
<benoy> Hi all.  Has anyone used cygwin here?
<NickGarvey> !any
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> it has been said that anyone is a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<NickGarvey> benoy: and yes I have ;)
<Xenguy> benoy: sure, but that is windows software
<jmg> {anna}O: what is your regular user's name?
<e-sin> i just dist-upgraded to dapper and like 90% of my screensavers are gone.  i only care about Phosphor but i cant seem to figure out what i need to do to get them back.  any ideas?
<{anna}O> zero
<benoy> I know, I am running ubuntu, but trying to help a friend with cygwin
<mseney> Fensta: best way to do it if your bios lets you select which device to boot from. I have one IDE and one SATA and I can F9 and pick either to boot install XP or Ubuntu.
<Aeudian> cliche, yea i know =/ but what makes osx run a game differnetly then linux?
<jinho> why cant i join another server?
<Xenguy> e-sin: /join #ubuntu+1
<NickGarvey> benoy: what does he need?
<jinho> i want to join the java room...
<mseney> Fensta: keeps them more separate, better in my opinion.
<djs_2_6> Aeudian - Isn't OS X more *bsd based, not linux?
<cliche> Aeudian, so? your next issue is.... mono/.not?
<{anna}O> jmg its zero
<benoy> he needs to connect to our school's computer so that he can do some homework
<Xenguy> benoy: those are 2 different things my friend :-)
<d3wd> I tried booting the live cd, and it's doing the same thing the install cd did. says "no NTFS volumes found, exiting". And then it just goes to dr-dos, rather than doing anything like run ubuntu
<Chris_Tucker> Xenguy, not quite, that just copies the original, without removing its new lines
<jmg> {anna}O: type "sudo usermod zero -d /home/zero"
<benoy> but whenever he connects, and opens the program, he gets an x windows error
<NickGarvey> benoy: ..needs cygwin for that?
<benoy> yes for unix commands
<NickGarvey> benoy: explain more about your schools server
<jmg> {anna}O: then exit and retry logging in
<ubuntu> putos
<benoy> we are connecting to a unix server
* cliche goes to play JAVA Doom
<Xenguy> Chris_Tucker: hrm, try \r instead of \n  (other than that, not really sure without further research)
* cliche dies
<benoy> which allows us to log in and run certain programs.
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu> putos
<NickGarvey> benoy: GUI programs?
<benoy> yes
<benoy> like matlab
<ubuntu_> spanish??
<benoy> or other engineering programs
<Chris_Tucker> Xenguy, still nope
<ubuntu> english?
<NickGarvey> benoy: using xwin?
<benoy> how do you mean?
<cliche> lol xwin, an old old link
<NickGarvey> benoy: do they have ssh?
<benoy> i type in :  ssh -X username@server address
<ubuntu_> enithing speak spnish, bitchs
<benoy> then it asks me for the password
<{anna}O> jmg asked me for my password then said, usermod: user /home/zero does not exist
<ubuntu_> get out gays
<NickGarvey> benoy: okie
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> fuck you
<Xenguy> ubotu: you are out of line here
<ubotu> Xenguy: I think you lost me on that one
* ubuntu_ was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Xenguy> bye bye
<benoy> after logging in, I type in matlab which works fine on ubuntu but when using windows xp pro and cygwin i get an x windows error
<NickGarvey> benoy: whats that error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<matt_> anybody in here good with framebuffers?
<Amaranth> benoy: solution: use ubuntu :)
<cliche> ubotu, are you ok?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cliche
<d3wd> "no NTFS volumes found, exiting" <- anyone know how to fix this?
<Xenguy> cliche: yes, he's gone ;-)
<e-sin> what's the breezy package for the rest of the screensavers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@r200-40-214-107-dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  by nalioth
<cliche> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> d3wd: are there ntfs volumes?
<Hobbsee> e-sin: er, rss-glx?
* cliche hates the hit-and-run guy
<Amaranth> cliche: ?
<benoy> it says "*ERROR* X windows display initialization failure
<cliche> Amaranth, baseball?
<d3wd> NickGarvey: I wish I knew. That's what it says when I boot ubuntu CDs
<jmg> {anna}O: type: ls /home
<cliche> Amaranth, do you know baseball?
<jobezone> e-sin: which ones are you looking for?
<Amaranth> cliche: bad analogy, i don't know what you mean :P
<Amaranth> cliche: a little
<d3wd> NickGarvey: I repartitioned the harddrive. it should be blank. is this bad?
<cliche> ...
<NickGarvey> d3wd: ntfs is a windows file system, it seems to be looking for them, you are runnig a live cd?
<d3wd> NickGarvey: yes
<NickGarvey> d3wd: and when during the boot do ou get that?
<Amaranth> cliche: I'm a geek, why would I know about baseball? :)
<cliche> Amaranth, no comment
<{anna}O> jgm is has the zero dir in there
<NickGarvey> benoy: let me check.. I do the same thing you do actually
<d3wd> after it starts running dr-dos
<NickGarvey> benoy: cept I think use xterm or something
<NickGarvey> benoy: and I am not running windows what am I talking about
<cliche> Amaranth, do you mean all your life is... computers?
<benoy> oh
<NickGarvey> benoy: anyway.. use an xterm and then ssh maybe?
<NickGarvey> benoy: I had the same problem
<benoy> how do i do that?
<benoy> What should I type in?
<NickGarvey> benoy: xterm
<Amaranth> cliche: computers, football, and running
<Xenguy> cliche: I can imagine being an Ubuntu developer would take some time, yes ;-)
<fogos> hi someone knows where are the xorg drivers?
<babelfishi> does anyone have a netgear ma111 adapter?
<Amaranth> Xenguy: Yeah, except I'm not really an ubuntu dev.
<Amaranth> :)
<benoy> when I type "xterm" I get the message: "xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<cliche> Amaranth, which FOOTBALL?
<jobezone> e-sin: rss-glx is the package to install, if you're looking for the Really Slick Scrensavers
<NickGarvey> benoy: when not sshed in
<plex0r> my orinoco card isnt working with ubuntu am i going to have to patch kernel & modules and recompile
<Amaranth> cliche: American
<Xenguy> Amaranth: I thought you were -- welcome mortal ;-)
<cliche> Amaranth, hahahaha
<e-sin> no i just want the normal screensavers
<Amaranth> benoy: Do you have cygwinx installed and running?
<babelfishi> can anyone help me install my Netgear MA111 USB adapter?
<e-sin> i have a 16mb video card
<e-sin> TNT2 :)
<Amaranth> Xenguy: hehe, i do side development
<jobezone> e-sin: then it's xscreensaver and xscreensave-gl for opengl ones.
<benoy> how do i install that?  I couldn't find that in the list of things that I could download from cygwin
<Amaranth> Xenguy: things like alacarte and easyubuntu
<cliche> lol, TNT is a famous cheap card
<benoy> from the cygwin install manager
<Xenguy> Amaranth: so I'm not completely wrong then
<Xenguy> Amaranth: ahh, OK
<cliche> 810 > TNT
<Amaranth> Xenguy: and this summer getting willow into edubuntu
<Amaranth> Xenguy: my first bit of real ubuntu development
<Xenguy> Amaranth: nice
<babelfishi> can anyone help me install my Netgear MA111 USB adapter?
<Toba> what do you guys suggest for burning cds?
<whaley> Amaranth, what is willow?
<NickGarvey> Toba: gnomebaker or k3b
<Toba> k
<Toba> I'll look into it
<Amaranth> whaley: proxy server that uses bayesian filtering (like spam filters) to filter out allowed and not allowed websites
<Xenguy> Amaranth: if only I could get the local computer teacher to look at edbuntu (still working on it :-)
<whaley> Amaranth, very cool!
<{anna}O> jmg can i msg you in private so i can keep track and not miss anything you say
<Amaranth> Toba: nautilus can burn data cds, sepentine can burn audio cds
<whaley> i have a friend who teaches at a small charter school
<NickGarvey> benoy: its there under X something It hink
<whaley> with ancient windows machines
<babelfishi> can anyone help me install my Netgear MA111 USB adapter?
<Amaranth> whaley: I didn't write it, I'm just cleaning it up and adding a GUI.
<whaley> i'd like to convince them to use edubuntu
<NickGarvey> babelfishi: what have yu tried
<babelfishi> umm
<whaley> Amaranth, nonetheless, it is a contribution
<babelfishi> i have tried this post on ubuntu forums
<cliche> babelfishi, Netgear?
<babelfishi> holdon
<babelfishi> yeah
<babelfishi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111913&highlight=netgear+MA111
<benoy> X11?
<cliche> babelfishi, is there such brand?
<babelfishi> um yes
<babelfishi> i have the box next to me
<NickGarvey> benoy: thats the noe
<Amaranth> whaley: alacarte and easyubuntu aren't? ;)
<NickGarvey> s/noe/one/
<babelfishi> wait no my bad
<benoy> I installed all of X11
<babelfishi> its
<babelfishi> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159383&highlight=netgear+MA111
<benoy> but still the same prob
<cva> I have a driver attached to a usb device, but throughout the day, the system seems to reset the usb devices, which causes my driver connection to be lost. Any idea as to what would case that? http://pastebin.com/683323
<whaley> Amaranth, eh?  i meant to say your contribution of cleaning it up and adding a gui is still good
<Toba> thanks
<Toba> gnomebaker seems to be working fine
<Amaranth> whaley: I know, I'm just (trying) to be funny.
<whaley> oh heheh
<farofa> oi
<cliche> oww, thanks joker
<babelfishi> anyone help?
<vimusa> hi, I am looking a way to avoid the native wireless driver of mi card bein loaded on startup. Any idea?
<liquidindian> Hello.  My dash key on my laptop is broken.  Does anyone know if I can map it to another key?
<SoulPropagation> liquidindian: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<liquidindian> SoulPropagation, glad I've got copy and paste :)
<sphex> fsck! it started installing all the gnome stuff on my 2GB partition! :/
<SoulPropagation> liquidindian: ;)
<Khisanth> liquidindian: ctrl+shift+2d works in gtk apps
<NickGarvey> sphex: may that install rest in peace :)
<sphex> aaaaaaaaaaaargh
<benoy> when I type in xterm, I get the following message:  Xterm:  DISPLAY is not set.  How do I set it?
<babelfishi>  can anyone help me install my Netgear MA111 USB adapter?
<NickGarvey> benoy: xterm :1 I assume
<sphex> alright. ok. now staying calm. deep breaths...
* sphex furiously kicks the computer
<benoy> i get the same message
<NickGarvey> benoy: you installed all of that? and you are _not_ sshed into anything
<fensta> hey guys.. if I am doing a dual boot ... XP already installed... which do I set as bootable.. the xp partition or the linux
<jobezone> babelfishi: did you eventually install linux-wlan-ng ?(looking at your thread in ubuntuforums)
<fensta> assuming I am gonna install grub to the mbr
<babelfishi> yeah
<babelfishi> i did
<plex0r> yeah...if anyone can help me just pm me
<benoy> well when I type ssh without the -X i get a list of options, but there is not capital X option
<sethk> plex0r, with what?
<babelfishi> jobezone: it still doesn't work
<plex0r> my orinoco card isnt working with ubuntu am i going to have to patch kernel & modules and recompile
<sphex> ok I guess I missed something. where do I need to change something during installation to NOT install gnome and stuff?
<NickGarvey> benoy: don't ssh in
<NickGarvey> fensta: I'd do linux.. but it doesn't really matter now a day if I recall
<sethk> plex0r, ok, but I still don't see a question
<sphex> benoy: what about the manpage?
<fensta> well I did a fresh install and now I am not getting the option to load into ubuntu :\
<Xenguy> sphex: there is a 'server-only' install option during install AFAIK
<cliche|BSchi> hahaha, no questions
<jobezone> babelfishi: and did you try adding the module, using 'modprobe prism2_usb'
<NickGarvey> sphex: do a server install
<plex0r> am i going to have to patch kernel and modules and recompile to get the orinoco card to work.
<babelfishi> ..no
<babelfishi> should i type that in?
<SoulPropagation> Is there a way I can install without using the install CD? (powerpc)
<sphex> ok. when will it ask for it?
<babelfishi> jobezone: should i type that in?
<Xenguy> sphex: don't recall
<Xenguy> sphex: google it
<sphex> alright. thanks.
<NickGarvey> !tell SoulPropagation about netboot
<konfuzed> hey there, how do I run (what command + where do I find it) the vnc client to connect to someone elses vnc server
<MrProper__> hey all, is there anyway to use tar to compare an archive to a file system to also show NEWLY created files?
<jobezone> babelfishi: yes, with a sudo. This will add that module, if it exists.
<benoy> the man page talks about the -X option
<babelfishi> jobezone: I just did that - should I try to run my /etc/network/interfaces file again from the forums
<toMte83a> always someone awake in here when the sweds have fallen asleep... how are people tonight?
<jobezone> babelfishi: maybe:) I'm pretty ignorant on these wireless matters! Just was looking at thread, and thinking of stuff you could try :)
<Xenguy> MrProper__: barf to text files and run diff   ?
<babelfishi> jobezone: i'm almost completly new to linux - i'm not sure...
<babelfishi> jobezone: i'll give it a try...
<eneried> i want an application like ACDSee in ubuntu, do you know one?
<MrProper__> Xenguy, i was hoping to use the inbuilt --compare option to tar, but tar seems to ignore files that are not in the archive and doesnt seem to give an option to tell me that
<benoy> when i type in "ssh -X username@serveraddress.edu" It asks for the password, which i enter correctly.  Then I get access to the school's server.  When I type in matlab, it gives me a textbased environment rather than a gui window but if I do the same steps on my ubuntu computer, I get a graphical interface which is what I need because I need to deal with graphs and other visual aids.
<konfuzed> MrProper__, you could do an incremental update with tar and tell it to only list what it would do and the output gives your answer
<plex0r> what i need is to get my orinoco wireless card working ASAP
<plex0r> :(
<biovore> benoy: x forward?
<babelfishi> jobezone: it still doesn't work
<jobezone> babelfishi: from the thread, it seemed the biggest obstacle you had was that the  prism2_usb module wasn't loaded automatically.
<babelfishi> jobezone: yes, do you know how to fix it?
<eneried> benoy, you need a vnc client
<eneried> does anybody know a good image viewer like ACDSee but for ubuntu?
<cva> benoy: what do you mean you get a graphical interface? the -X means that it will forward X data. So you could run, say xclock on the cleint and it would appear on your local system.
<Xenguy> eneried: gqview is one
<MrProper__> konfuzed,  how do you mean an incremental update?
<whaley> btw, is edubuntu prounounced "ee-dee-you-buntu" or "edge-oo--buntu"
<eneried> Xenguy, and  i can install it trough synaptic?
<jobezone> babelfishi: no :( It's strange that for the others in the thread, it was loaded, and not yours. Anyway, when you did 'modprobe prism2_usb' it loaded the module. But it still doesn't work. Perhaps you could say that in that thread, and get more help.
<babelfishi> jobezone: thanks
<Xenguy> eneried: apt-cache show gqview
<jobezone> babelfishi: also, make sure you know the exact piece of hardware you have
<rcoelho> i just wanted to say hello...this is my first time using linux, and it is damn cool.
<Xenguy> eneried: or use synaptic
<eneried> Xenguy, thanks ;)
<rcoelho> why do people use windows?
<babelfishi> jobezone: exact?
<meheren> hey
<Xenguy> eneried: yw
<babelfishi> jobezone: is netgear ma111 usb good enough?
<meheren> trae, you on?
<SoulPropagation> is it possible to install ubuntu PPC from an x86 box? (the hard drive will be moved over to a ppc box post-install)
<Isaac-Lew> I thought it waas ed-you-buntu
<Xenguy> rcoelho: because they don't know yet that there are alternatives ?
<benoy> ok, i'm confused.
<orbin> _jason: ping
<NickGarvey> benoy: you don't want vnc I don't think
<konfuzed> MrProper__, I dont recall the option but once you have a tar file you can tell tar to do it again but dont bother if the file hasnt cahnged
<jobezone> babelfishi: I don't know, sorry! I've never used a wireless router, or otherwise use wireless.
<_jason> orbin: pong
<NickGarvey> benoy: and why not just use ubuntu live cd?
<babelfishi> k
<NickGarvey> benoy: hell damn small linux might be able to handle it
<NickGarvey> benoy: can run that off a cheap 64 MB usb drive ;)
<jobezone> babelfishi: lspci is a good command to see the hardware you have. But anyway, you seem sure to know what hardware you have.
<SoulPropagation> whaley: I thought it was ed-ubuntu
<orbin> _jason: thanks for the effort w/ the winamp skin. looks like the buttons were just switched though ... the eq button toggles the playlist, the pl button toggles the equalizer
<whaley> SoulPropagation, yet another possibility!
<e-sin> yay it's back!
<_jason> orbin: hmm so it didn't work?
* e-sin dances
<benoy> oh yeah
<benoy> true
* Xenguy learns the wonders of k9copy this eve...
<benoy> let me see
<orbin> _jason: not quite no.  i actually had a look myself at the .bmp files.  i couldn't work out how it all works :-/
<NickGarvey> benoy: when windows fails, use linux :), which basically means use linux all the time
<jobezone> babelfishi: just as a longshot, I saw mentioned in that that thread about you needing a t76c503 driver.
<benoy> lol
<joshritger> does anyone know how to autologin on xubuntu?
<jobezone> babelfishi: you could try 'sudo modbprobe t76c503'
<_jason> orbin: mind joining me in offtopic?
<babelfishi> jobezone: i'll give it a try..
<joshritger> I tried the xubuntu forum but no help there
<jobezone> babelfishi: but I'm not sure the person saying that was talking about a module/driver, or the specific name of your hardware.
<babelfishi> jobezone: unoh: FATAL: Module t76c503 not found.
<jobezone> babelfishi: right, that wasn't a name for a module (driver). just trying. They say in the thread that the module you need is prism2_usb, which you loaded, and still didn't work..
<jobezone> babelfishi: try saying that in that thread.
<liquidindian> Is there a way to restart gnome without restarting my computer?
<babelfishi> jobezone: just did.
<babelfishi> jobezone: thanks for the help, i g2g
<jobezone> babelfishi: did you eventually learn how to install the linux-wlan-ng package?
<joshritger> can anyone tell me how to autologin in xubuntu, i tried xubuntu forum with no help
<cva> liquidindian: you can logout and back in, or if it's locked up, then use ctrl-alt-backspace
<liquidindian> Thanks!
<poningru> joshritger: what do you mean autologin?
<joshritger> i want it so i dont need a password
<poningru> oh...
<joshritger> i want it to load to my desktop without password and in xfce ican't find a way to change it
<jmg> zero666: you cant make files in the root dir unless you sudo
<joshritger> xfce runs much faster than gnome on my comp so i wanna try using xfce
<specialbuddy> !firefox
<NickGarvey> !tell specialbuddy about ff1.5
<jmg> zero666: you have admin rights, which allows you to become the root user by using sudo
<orbin> joshritger: are you running xubuntu, or ubuntu w/ xfce installed?
<zero666> jgm ah so i would type something like "sudo mkdir /root/name of dir"
<joshritger> xubunut
<joshritger> xubuntu
<jmg> !tell zero666 about sudo
<jmg> zero666: yes
<zero666> ah thanks for all the help i think i should be able to get some where now
<ablyss> who had the question about auto login?
<jmg> zero666: why did you /n {anna}O?
<jmg> zero666: try to get someone to help by pretending to be a girl?
<phewl> where is the kernel's .config file ?
<zero666> thanks my wifes nick i forgot to change it when i loged on lol
<NickGarvey> haha
<orbin> ablyss: joshritger
<jmg> zero666 hahaha
<ablyss> ty orbin
<joshritger> orbin?
<jmg> well i gotta rest up laters all
<ablyss> joshritger, type sudo gdmsetup and set yourself to login w/ 5 seconds
<s|k> are programs installed in /usr/lib or /usr/bin ?
<joshritger> k
<joshritger> thanks
<orbin> ablyss: oh, so xubuntu uses gdm too?
<jmg> orbin: yes cause xdm is uuuuuuuuuuuuuugly
<tritium> s|k: /usr/bin
<NickGarvey> :)
<Beawolfe> Evening All!
<ablyss> orbin, yes far as i know gdm is used by the sytem regardless of window manager
<joshritger> thanks so much
<orbin> jmg: oh. :)
<dli> what's the ubuntulinux.nl sources.list a-matic link?
<orbin> ablyss: thanks.
<s|k> tritium: thanks
<zero666> thanks for the help night all
<crimson> What causes this error... checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_sHaDe> notte a tutti :)
<tritium> s|k: dpkg -L <packagename> will list the files in a package, fyi
<orbin> crimson: do you have build-essential installed?
<crimson> orbin: lemme check
<phewl> where is the kernel's .config file ?
<jobezone> crimson: or you are compiling a program in a directory which you have no permissions to write to.
<punkrawkpat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<babelfishi> jobezone: yeah, i have it installed
<FearMoth> what's the command to install a script into /etc/init.d ?
<tritium> phewl: /boot/
<bimberi> phewl: /boot
<punkrawkpat> !javadebs
<tritium> FearMoth: you'll want to use update-rc.d
<FearMoth> thanks, just forgot what it was called
<crimson> jobezone: no
<NickGarvey> update-rc.d is ubuntu?
<orbin> crimson: if you need to check, then you probably haven't
<tritium> NickGarvey: it's available in ubuntu, yes
<jobezone> babelfishi: could you run 'lpsci' and paste the result in the Pastebin?
<crimson> orbin: it's working, thank you
<NickGarvey> oh cool
<FearMoth> tritium: is there an opposite of update-rc.d to remove?
<babelfishi> jobezone: i just realized something
<tritium> FearMoth: same command can do both
<babelfishi> jobezone: it's at76c503
<NickGarvey> downdate? ;)
<babelfishi> jobezone: and i think it runs: modprobeat76c503
<babelfishi> jobezone:  modprobe at76c503, but when i type sudo ifup wlan0, it still fails
<jobezone> babelfishi: try 'sudo modprobe 76c503a'
<MrProper__> konfuzed, i know the update option but what is the one to tell me what its going to do without performing it (like a pretend option)
<babelfishi> jobezone: @ubuntu:~/$ sudo modprobe 76c503a
<babelfishi>  FATAL: Module 76c503a not found.
<Beawolfe> Question for someone....(noob here).....I have found out what "sudo" does...but I cant seem to find the "bash" command....what is it and what does it accomplish?
<joshritger> does anyone know how i can configure x11vnc
<joshritger> does it automatically run on startup?>
<sethk> Beawolfe, it is the command shell
<jobezone> babelfishi: ok, so you got the module name right.
<sethk> Beawolfe, actually it is one of the available command shells.
<jobezone> try adding it to the /etc/modules file.
<Beawolfe> okay
<babelfishi> jobezone: any more ideas?
<jobezone> babelfishi: this file tells which modules are run at boot. add 76c503 (the one that worked) to it at the end, and reboot.
<pear-i> Hey does anyone know how to configure a wireless card to a WEP protected router? the GUI doesn't seem to be working at all (although the drivers and such are all set up)
<jobezone> babelfishi: may be that a reboot, and loading the module at boot, works... but, this is just a guess.
<babelfishi> jobezone: ummm - what file?
<Beawolfe> then what is the difference from opening a terminal thru applications and Alt-F2 which is what someone told me to do the other night?
<jobezone> babelfishi: /etc/modules
<jobezone> write the module name at the end, in a new line
<juztin> how do i extract a file of type bz2?
<pear-i> beawolfe (there is basically no difference except you're still under X when you open the terminal)
<jobezone> do it with 'sudo nano /etc/modules' or 'sudo gedit /etc/modules' if you prefer using gedit.
<sethk> Beawolfe, you have a screen to work with instead of one line
<sethk> Beawolfe, and you don't type anything to get to the point of typing a command.
<UWBP> does anyone use Acer Aspire 1692WLMi?
<sethk> Beawolfe, you can change the environment in the shell before running a command
<pear-i> does anyone know how to configure /etc/network/interfaces ? *
<sethk> Beawolfe, there are hundreds of reasons
<Beawolfe> okay Thanx...I can see it is going to take a few days to get used to all of this again
<sethk> pear-i, yes, but why not just use network-admin?
<rishi> hey guys, i downloaded a movie in its decryption format (vob, etc) how do i burn it on to a playable DVD/??
<pear-i> for some reason it doesn't work
<babelfishi> jobezone: shouldn't it be at76c503
<sethk> pear-i, does it make changes to /etc/network/interfaces?
<pear-i> I had the same problem back in hoary -- but fixed it by editing the interfaces file
<pear-i> yah but my wifi card won't connect to the router -- no access points
<jobezone> babelfishi: yes, it should be the done that worked when you 'modprob'ed it. That gave no error message.
<pear-i> using native support truemobile 1150 btw *
<sethk> pear-i, then it isn't try that it doesn't work.  what happens is that it does work, but the configuration doesn't work properly
<Beawolfe> the command structure is a little differnt but it does remind me of the old days of key banging Ms Dos
<babelfishi> jobezone: ok - brb
<sethk> pear-i, if you edit the interfaces file, or network-admin edits the interface file, the result is the same
<pear-i> oh
<pear-i> any idea how i can fix that with the 'right' configurations?
<juztin> how do i extract a file of type bz2?
<sethk> juztin, you don't, bz2 is a compression type
<sethk> juztin, what you mean is how do you extract from tar.bz2, probably
<rishi> hey guys, i downloaded a movie in its decryption format (vob, etc) how do i burn it on to a playable DVD/??
<sethk> juztin, that answer is tar xvjf filename
<juztin> sethk, oh ok...how do i do that? :P
<yipe> why is the newest version of firefox NOT in the repository?
<juztin> sethk, ah, thx :)
<yipe> I mean..... how weird is that?
<pear-i> right now i have:
<pear-i> wireless-essid HHH
<pear-i> wireless-mode managed
<pear-i> wireless-keymode restricted
<pear-i> wireless-key ********
<Hexidigital> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<yipe> thanks!
<Hexidigital> np
<jobezone> juztin: or wait until June the 1st :)
<pear-i> any idea whats wrong w/ that * ?
<Zardiac> How do i make gdm and gnome and everything to run on screen 1 instead of 0??
<yourwelcome> hello!everyone
<imbroglio> quick question, what do i change to give sudo permissions to all
<yourwelcome> I am new to the ubuntu.
<pear-i> imbroglio -- thats probably a bad idea
<NickGarvey> hello :)
<MHobbit> Welcome ;-)
<imbroglio> true, if this was a public terminal or i had others using it that doesn't understand linux
<NickGarvey> imbroglio: man visudo I think would help, if not theres a little howto when you run visudo
<imbroglio> my bro and i have used slack for the past 4 years and i am new to this whole sudo thing
<yourwelcome> any chinese here??
<pear-i> but i guess if you want just ability to sudo admin > system > user and groups i think you can set it here
<babelfishi> jobezone: nope - back to ethernet cord
<orbin> yourwelcome: #ubuntu-zh
<Xilo> fdsa
<jobezone> mithro: use the 'visudo' command. To give the new user the same sudo previliges(?) as the main user, add at the end 'username  ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<jobezone> babelfishi: did you run 'lpsci'? to see the specific hardware name?
<babelfishi> jobezone: uhh...
<jobezone> imbroglio: use the 'visudo' command. To give the new user the same sudo previliges(?) as the main user, add at the end 'username  ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<babelfishi> jobezone: command not found
<jobezone> babelfishi: sorry, it's lspci
<jobezone> babelfishi: I keep making this mistake!
<babelfishi> jobezone: 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 12)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 12)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 12)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 12)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 12)
<babelfishi> 0000:00:1f.4 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 12)
<babelfishi> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<NickGarvey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<babelfishi> 0000:02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<babelfishi> 0000:02:07.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)
<babelfishi> 0000:02:08.0 Communication controller: Conexant HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 08)
<babelfishi> 0000:02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)
<babelfishi> ...oops
<babelfishi> my bad guys
<jobezone> babelfishi: you should have used the Pastebin website mentioned in the topic ::)
<Optic> hey, have any of you made mathmatica work on xubuntu?
<tritium> babelfishi: pastebin next time, okay?  ;)
<Hobbsee> babelfishi: sheesh.  do not paste in here!
<babelfishi> sorry guys...
<babelfishi> jobezone: any ideas?
<_jason> Optic: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mathematica ?
<jobezone> babelfishi: could you paste it in the website mentioned in the topic, so I can look at it?
<Optic> woo!
<babelfishi> jobezone: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=961291#post961291
<babelfishi> jobezone: another related topic - different approch: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111913&highlight=netgear+MA111
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> okay, isn't a dist-upgrade supposed to upgrade all packages?
<holycow> i have a few things like openoffice that remain waiting for an upgrad e... any way to force absolutely all packages to upgrade?
<jobezone> babelfishi: but I'd like to see the lspci output :)
<dli> holycow, sudo apt-get -f --yes upgrade
<dli> holycow, you may have to quit synaptic to use apt-get
<keithhhh1> I currently run a dual boot system and I was wondering does anyone think it should be easy to export firefox's passwords from windows to linux???
<babelfishi> jobezone: i just posted above...^
<holycow> i know that ... that comman is clever i didnt' know about that ... it doesn't work tho
<mram> you have to quit synaptic to use apt-get, synaptic is a gui for apt-get
<dli> holycow, never say "it doesn't work", be more specific
<holycow> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded. <--
<babelfishi> jobezone: here....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12964
<dt-oz-gc> imbrandon-, make each user a member of the admin group. They get full sudo privileges.
<holycow> let me rephrase my question
<holycow> in all actuality i don't care, i can fix this manually i'm not a noob
<holycow> what i'm curious about is under what circumstnaces does apt decide that dist upgrade doesn't actually mean install all new stuff, remove all conflicting stuff
<jobezone> babelfishi: stupid me, the lspci command only shows PCI hardware! sorry for the trouble I gave you. I'm looking at something...
<dt-oz-gc> imbrandon-, Sorry that was for someone who I see has just left :-)
<dli> holycow, you can use "apt-get -f install foo", apt keep it back, but upgrading would remove other installed packages
<bimberi> holycow: if a package that could upgrade depends on a package version that isn't available in your enabled repos
<holycow> *nod* of course but thats silly no matter how its frased
<yourwelcome> could anybody now how to bind two dial in pppoe line in the ubuntu?
<holycow> a dist upgrade i think should whack the whole set of packages in there, i'm  not really interested in fixing this manually despite the fact that i can
<holycow> bimberi, ah *hmm* okay i see what your saying
<NickGarvey> holycow: apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade usually upgrades everything
<holycow> i was using 2.0 oo from another repo, that would explain it holding back, makes sense
<jobezone> babelfishi: which version of linux are you running (run 'uname -r' to know)
<SoulPropagation> Is there any way to dump the contents of the install disc onto a hard disk and install from that dumped partition
<holycow> NickGarvey, they don't bro
<dli> NickGarvey, I think dist-upgrade still keeps some packages back
<holycow> as per bimberi's comments there is intelligence there that makes some analytical decisions, in my case i guess its beause i had other repos in there and it couldn't satisfy dependencies
<babelfishi> jobezone: @ubuntu:~$ uname -r
<babelfishi> 2.6.12-10-386
<pear-i> anyone think they can help me in configuring /etc/network/interfaces? - i'm having trouble w/ connecting to my wireless router (access point)
<holycow> i'll haveto poke around more and add this info to the wiki
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<holycow> thx for the heads up bimberi
<wm0t> lol
<bimberi> holycow: attempting to apt-get install one of the "not upgraded" packages might give more clues
<intelikey> that link might help pear-i ^
<bimberi> holycow: np :)
<wm0t> ok does anyone know how to "hack" the uptime? as in modify the output of the uptime command?
<pear-i> thanks cause the gui isn't really helping me much :p
<pear-i> i'll try it tho
<jobezone> babelfishi: yep, that's the most recent one of breezy...
<babelfishi> jobezone: mhm
<orbin> wm0t: cheating in an uptime competition? :P
<wm0t> ok does anyone know how to "hack" the uptime? as in modify the output of the uptime command?
<wm0t> orbin kinda
<wm0t> lol
<yourwelcome> wherer can i get the firewall doc ??
<orbin> wm0t: just edit the text then :P
<wm0t> no
<wm0t> i need to
<wm0t> change the proc file
<wm0t> or we
<intelikey> wm0t why would you want to do that ?     but i can think of a few ways.  the easiest is make a warper script for the command and cause it to mod the output.
<wm0t> oh
<wm0t> any other ways intelikey?
<intelikey> write dirrectly to the process table.... (not the best idea i'ne ever had.)
<_jason> wm0t: alias uptime to echo forever
<jobezone> babelfishi: the networking applet
<orbin> yourwelcome: what firewall?
<farruinn> wm0t: A script is the easiest. Maybe take a look at awk and similar
<jobezone> babelfishi: the networking window in System->Administration doesn't find the wireless hardware?
<babelfishi> jobezone: no
<orbin> _jason: lol
<wm0t> well.. intelikey you cant write to /proc/uptime because it gets overwritten
<intelikey> wm0t hehhe  set the cmos time to a year ago and reboot.  then set the clock  ????
<wm0t> lol
<babelfishi> jobezone: only finds my ethernet connection - default gateway device is eth0
<_jason> intelikey: does that really work?
<wm0t> no
<harisund> How does the machine calculate uptime anywa?
<intelikey> _jason i've never tried it.
<harisund> Does it have a timer of its own?
<intelikey> but all clocks can be manipulateddd
<wm0t> it seem sso
<bimberi> alias uptime='echo "A very long time."'
<bimberi> :P
<jobezone> babelfishi: this may not be helpfull, but you could report it as a bug at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-wlan-ng/+bugs (you'll need to register). In the bug report, explain everything you've done, and also link the ubuntuforums thread for reference.
<yourwelcome> could you tell me where to get the firewall doc?:)
<prospero2005> Is there a way I can tell if I am running Dapper besides looking at the sources.list?
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: cat /etc/issue
<_jason> prospero2005: lsb_release -c
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<intelikey> sudo mv /usr/bin/uptime /usr/bin/uptime-real ;<write script to run uptime-real + time > stdout  >
* toMte83a is away: bbs nattmacka p G
<prospero2005> thank you
<_jason> don't even mv it, just put a new uptime in /usr/local/bin :P
<wm0t> lol
<yourwelcome> does the ubuntu support multi ppp link?
<bimberi> _jason: hehe
<intelikey> _jason i thought of that. but they might call it with path...
<jobezone> babelfishi: other than that, see if you get more responses at the forum.
<_jason> intelikey: ah, you are ready for ``them'' :)
<babelfishi> jobezone: thanks
<intelikey> _jason lol
<jobezone> babelfishi: and see if you can find other people which use ubuntu breezy, and use your wireless card
<harisund> Does anybody here have an email server running? I was wondering if someone could give me quick tips on the easiest way to get a mail server up in about the same time it takes to get a webserver running... :)
<jobezone> babelfishi: and, if possible, check if the wireless card works in another OS. For example, you could burn a LiveCD of Knoppix, and boot it, and see if it is detected.
<babelfishi> jobezone: it's for windows - i checked
<babelfishi> jobezone: another thing: if i looked 'iwconfig' - in lo, eth0, and sit0 has no wireless extensions
<babelfishi> jobezone: hmm - this post is interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=465719&postcount=7
<SoulPropagation> Is there any way to dump the contents of the install disc onto a hard disk and install from that dumped partition?
<intelikey> SoulPropagation not an easy way.   you can mount an iso file but the installer is hard coded to look for a cd
<jleedev> I can't print from samba; it keeps giving "Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported: Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!"
<jobezone> babelfishi: looking at your link
<SoulPropagation> intelikey: not an iso, like a partition that the installer disc was dd-ed onto
<orbin> aren't w32codecs supposed to take care of divx wmvs?
<intelikey> SoulPropagation what part of (the installer is hard coded to look for a cd)  did you miss there ?   the problem is not the files. it's where the installer looks for them.
<orbin> SoulPropagation: if you have a cdrom drie, why not just install form the cd? :-/
<orbin> s/drie/drive
<yourwelcome> could you tell me where to get the firewall doc?
<babelfishi> jobezone: g2g - feel free to email me at niffles@gmail.com
<intelikey> SoulPropagation if this is an "only option" approach, i think i'd pull the hdd and install on another box them move it back to that box.
<yourwelcome> could you tell me where to get the firewall doc?
<farruinn> yourwelcome: I'm not sure which doc is *the* doc - maybe start by looking on the wiki or www.tldp.org?
<orbin> yourwelcome: what firewall?
<intelikey> man iptables  man shorewall
<SoulPropagation> intelikey: It's a powerpc, and it's the only ppc in my house. Everything else in my house in an x86
<farruinn> yourwelcome: firestarter is pretty easy to use too
<farruinn> SoulPropagation: a mac?
<intelikey> SoulPropagation hmmm  ppc   and cant boot the installer ?
<SoulPropagation> farruinn: yeah that ;)
<farruinn> SoulPropagation: is it an oldworld (beige) mac?
<SoulPropagation> intelikey: cd drive is busted
<SoulPropagation> farruinn: no it's a 600mhz g3 imac
<poningru> yarr
* poningru waits few more secs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yarr
<poningru> anyone need any help?
<intelikey> anyone know why when users do either X or startx they get;
<intelikey> Fatal server error:
<intelikey> xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<poningru> well thats not supposed to happen
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *blink*... XF86?
<farruinn> SoulPropagation: I don't know if this would work, but you might try using apple's disc utility to copy the contents of the .iso to a partition
<Knorrie> !reverse xf86EnableIOPorts
<ubotu> Knorrie: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Knorrie> ubotu: heh
<escobar5> hello, how do i mount an NTFS disk with permissions to read for other users??
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Knorrie
<poningru> !tell escobar5 about ntfs
<prospero2005> the adept package manager doesn't seem to be available in dapper. does that sound right?
<prospero2005> only synaptic
<yourwelcome> first i think i should see the firestarter,thanks farruinn
<escobar5> poningru: thanks
<SoulPropagation> farruinn: or just dd it from one of my x86s
<poningru> np
<intelikey> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<intelikey>   adept app-install-data debtags gamin kdelibs-bin kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a
<farruinn> SoulPropagation: That would probably be more reliable - sounds like you know what you're doing :)
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: it should be there...
<intelikey> prospero2005 it's there  see what i just posted  ^
<Hobbsee> !tell prospero2005 about info adept dapper
<prospero2005> I bet my sources.list is warped. It can't find this library: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11
<SoulPropagation> farruinn: ;)
<prospero2005> I basically changed every instance to of breezy to dapper in my sources.list
<prospero2005> I get errors with the package manager now.... gotta sort that out
<prospero2005> Can anyone provide a good sources.list file for dapper for me?
<intelikey> why is it looking for it prospero2005 ?
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !sources
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 breezy
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 dapper
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 hoary
<farruinn> prospero2005: that package doesn't exist....
<intelikey> there is no such critter.
<farruinn> prospero2005: maybe you just want libc6?
<prospero2005> I'll look at that
<intelikey> !info libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 warty
<farruinn> prospero2005: btw, #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<prospero2005> adept:
<prospero2005>  Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11   <-- that's the error message.. hmm. thanks
<intelikey> libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11 = libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11    that package has never existed in ubuntu
<Aine> Hello. Has anyone had an issue where ubutnu install says there is no network card present but there is a firewire card?
<farruinn> intelikey: It is in the depends on package.ubuntu.com though - it's a virtual package that's supposed to be supplied by the apt package
<matthew_w> Hey, is there any validity in the statement that placing both linux and windows on  one hard drive via partitioning is unhealthy for the hard drive?
<crimsun> matthew_w: utter rubbish
<farruinn> prospero2005: It's possible you haven't fully upgraded to dapper yet - breezy's apt provides libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.10
<matthew_w> crimsun; to what margin of error?
<crimsun> matthew_w: though I hear breathing deeply can cause you to lapse into cardiac arrest
<matthew_w> lmao
<[D] ARKFENIX> hello
<matthew_w> Okay, come now, I'm not quite -that- inept just yet.
<intelikey> matthew_w valid is subjective.      but in short, no.
<Garuda> can me know you
<matthew_w> Hrm... I had a hard drive that I had lin/win for about a year, and it cracked, loudly, and the comp store guy blamed journaling and non journaling fs's on the same plate
<prospero2005> I may have figured it out. Thanks for the tips. (I'm only happy when my linux is broken. If it's running smoothly, I must break it!)
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: hehe!
<matthew_w> I figured he was full of it, but I'm pretty broke, so I don't like taking chances.
<NickGarvey> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> matthew_w: he was full of it
<CraiZE> matthew_w, yah he is stupid
<intelikey> prospero2005    ah   apt-get -P remove dash        should work for that.   :)
<CraiZE> a hdd doesnt care if its journaled or not
<NickGarvey> matthew_w: ha that is so stupid
<PuMpErNiCkLe> matthew_w: Send him a LART. :)
<NickGarvey> :)
<[D] ARKFENIX>  what command can auto-shutdown  my pc in a determinated hour?
<Garuda> can me nkow you
<prospero2005> chmod -R / will also work nicely
<prospero2005> chmod -R 777 / will also work nicely
<doms> hi
<doms> people
<NickGarvey> haha yeah, and make the ssh account "public" with no password
<PuMpErNiCkLe> [D] ARKFENIX: A cron entry of some kind could do that.
<farruinn> [D] ARKFENIX: shutdown -h <time> (see the shutdown man etc)
<NickGarvey> and let the clock tick
<[D] ARKFENIX> for example
<_jason> [D] ARKFENIX: take a look at the 'at' command
<doms> i'am happy with my new ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 beta
<[D] ARKFENIX> shutdown -h 2:00
<intelikey> prospero2005 i have a box with  chmod 001 /*     it works well, now that i've adjusted a few things.
<_jason> [D] ARKFENIX: oh, yeah never mind, shutdown works without that :)
<prospero2005> One time I set up a linux box on my network and posted the root password on the linux newsgroups with the title 'burn this box'  It took something like 2 hours before someone completely trashed it.
<[D] ARKFENIX> to shutdown at 2AM?
<doms> i'am happy with my new ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 beta
<orbin> yeah doms, you told us. good on you
<Whyvas> is there anything set in cron by default in ubuntu?
<Whyvas> i disabled it and im wondering if im missing out on anything
<farruinn> [D] ARKFENIX: yes, check 'man shutdown' for details
<intelikey> [D] ARKFENIX an  at command is what you are looking for.    man at
<NickGarvey> Whyvas: doesn't look like it
<Garuda> can you write in indonesia
<NickGarvey> Whyvas: "crontab -l" shows you
<Hobbsee> prospero2005: sheesh.  ouch.
<_jason> Whyvas: look at /etc/cron.*
<jobezone> updatedb is run by cron
<orbin> Whyvas: updatedb is useful if you run locate a lot
<crhylove> Hiya...
<crhylove> anyone wanna help a n00b get back to X after a bad Xgl/Compiz install attempt?
<crhylove> I'm stuck at console and lost.  Thanks
<[D] ARKFENIX> at 2:00 shutdown -h ?
<[D] ARKFENIX> is it ok?
<SoulPropagation> [D] ARKFENIX: thought it was shutdown -h 2:00
<intelikey> <Whyvas> is there anything set in cron by default in ubuntu?   <---  logrotate   i think is the only default cron job.
<doms> hi hellow is their somebody willing to provide a seminar in our school Philippines (mindanao) urios college were shoulder the fare, board and lodging and venue
<orbin> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<orbin> Garuda: ^^
<[D] ARKFENIX> crhylove : ctrl+alt+backscape
<dli> what's the package name for the desktop? ubuntu-desktop ?
<[D] ARKFENIX> with that you reset the X's
<doms> we would like to transform existing windows to ubuntu box
<[D] ARKFENIX> and you can load other graphic enviroinment
<doms> hi hellow is their somebody willing to provide a seminar in our school Philippines (mindanao) urios college were shoulder the fare, board and lodging and venue
<jobezone> that would be 'sudo shutdown -h 2:00'
<intelikey> <dli> what's the package name for the desktop? ubuntu-desktop ?  <----  gnome
<yourwelcome> how can i bind 2 adsl line with dial in if the Ubuntu support
<intelikey> utuntu-desktop is the meta package that installs gnome and all the gui apps.  the  meta package for just the desktop is gnome
* toMte83a is back (gone 00:39:26)
<Garuda> q people indonesia
<jobezone> doms: sorry, live far away from you
<orbin> doms: ask in #ubuntu-ph maybe
<NickGarvey> doms: I think the forums would be a good place so more people get to look at that
<NickGarvey> doms: seems to be quite an oppertunity for someone knowledgeable enought
<doms> their is an indian their which interested to give trainings in our school
<doms> i hope he walk thru our needs
<[D] ARKFENIX> how i can make a dialog box to take a value (for xdialog) ??
<intelikey> readline ?
<doms> ubuntu-ph is not effecient
<Garuda> i can dialog in indonesia
<[D] ARKFENIX> no
<[D] ARKFENIX> a value
<egytrack> hello
<[D] ARKFENIX> loke a number
<[D] ARKFENIX> like a number
<bimberi> mem34ber
<[D] ARKFENIX> an imput dialog
<[D] ARKFENIX> for xdialog
<[D] ARKFENIX> does anybody knows how?
<Dr_Willis> its possible xdialog dont have that feature.. or check the man pages and see
<[D] ARKFENIX> yes it has
<Dr_Willis> theres other dialog alternatives
<[D] ARKFENIX> like what?
<jobezone> zenity
<Dr_Willis> freshmeat.net  or google for them., i belive kde and gnome also both have their own version/alternative
<[D] ARKFENIX> i use xfce
<intelikey> man xargs
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell Garuda about id
<jobezone> zenity uses gtk2
<Dr_Willis> sorry to hear that.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<[D] ARKFENIX> lol
<minerale> I installed the nvidia drivers, I restart gdm, it's all fine
<minerale> I installed the nvidia drivers, I restart gdm, it's all fine, then I reboot the computer and x server is broken again.. eh?
<crimson> how do I fix: *** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.8.6, but GLIB (2.8.3)
<crimson> *** was found!
<crimson> without removing all packages
<[D] ARKFENIX> zenity is easier than xdialog
<[D] ARKFENIX> 8_)
<cafuego> crimson: The -dev version of normal package versions are mismatched?
<[D] ARKFENIX> 8-)
<crimson> cafuego: yes
<Garuda> tanks
<cafuego> crimson: Just upgrade one or downgrade the other.
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: what are you building, which involves asking the user for a numeric value, and shutting down at a specific time?
<Garuda> ga ngerti
<crimson> cafuego: how do i downgrade? uninstall the newest version
<cafuego> !info libglib2.0-0
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: (The GLib library of C routines), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 988 kB
<orbin> minerale: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cafuego> !info libglib2.0-0-dev
<doms> how do i install a driver for my creative webcam to use ekiga
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobzone : yes
<cafuego> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: (Development files for the GLib library), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 482 kB, Installed size: 1908 kB
<hyphenated> Garuda: apa?
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone : yes
<Garuda> ok yes
<cafuego> crimson: Where did that 2.8.6 come from?
<crimson> cafuego: from the offical site
<cafuego> crimson: Did you at some stage do a manual or custom upgrade?
<crimson> cafuego: yes
<Garuda> my fs garuda_iman@yahoo.com
<cafuego> crimson: Ok, easiest would be to downgrade it, 'sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-0=2.8.3-0ubuntu1'
* toMte83a is away: _--==<Puffar Pipa och sova! terkommer under dagen>=--_
<Garuda> trims
<cafuego> And the same for the -dev package.
<crimson> cafuego: it says: libglib2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<caleb-> Does Ubuntu have something similar with http://incoming.debian.org ?
<cafuego> crimson: 'sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev=2.8.3-0ubuntu1'
<caleb-> I asked ubotu but he knows nothing.
<doms> how do i install a driver for my creative webcam to use ekiga
<cafuego> If that also whines, insert a '--reinstall' param for apt.
<holycow> allright, so a dist upgrade can be messy
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: I'm curious. Whatcha building there?
<Garuda> i people indanesia there centre jawa timur (pasuruan)
<holycow> but syanptic kinda makes it easy to clean up things with missing dependencies or things needing updates, etc.
<[D] ARKFENIX> a mini-app that takes a determinated hour to shutdown the pc
<holycow> i think synaptic is highly underrated
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone : do you speak spanish?
<minerale> orbin: It says 'failed to initialize the Nvidia kernel module' ... but if I setup nvidia manually it comes up just fine
<sig-11> breezy/dapper seem to be missing opengl man pages which were in warty/hoary. Things like glxinfo and glViewport. Anyone know why?
<jobezone> caleb-: I think new packages go directly into dapper, but I'm not sure. Canonical may have an internal incoming distro.
<intelikey> going to install a cdburner.  be back later with the errors   lol  :)
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: nope, why?
<hanasaki> does the ubuntu live boot to gnome?kde?
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki,  the ubuntu one = gnome , kubuntu = kde
<[D] ARKFENIX> because in yuor info your name is eduadro
<crimson> cafuego: it's still mismatched
<cafuego> sig-11: 'glxinfo' is there.
<Dr_Willis> not sure if tehres a xubuntu one.
<minerale> orbin: api missmatch between the 'nvidia kernel' and the x module version
<[D] ARKFENIX> because in yuor info your name is eduardo
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: I understand, and can speak potuspanish.
<cafuego> crimson: force-reinstall the normal lib too.
<orbin> minerale: maybe you didn't set the module to load at bootup (i have an ati, so can't really help)
<crimson> cafuego: i don't think its -dev i think it's the actual glib-2.0
<orbin> minerale: did you follow the wiki
<sig-11> the man page?
<crimson> cafuego: k
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: portuspanish=portuguese+spanish
<[D] ARKFENIX> ahm ok
<minerale> orbin: this is from nvidia's website
<[D] ARKFENIX> yeah i know
<[D] ARKFENIX> lol
<orbin> minerale: yeah, you should follow ubuntu's official documentation above all else
<cafuego> minerale: Ubuntu comes with the drivers prebuilt and prepackaged.
<tritium> minerale: use ubuntu packages rather that a download off of nvidia.com or ati.com
<orbin> ubotu: tell minerale about nvidia
<crimson> cafuego: how do i force-install?
<jjesse> how do i take a screen shot off the live cd?
<tritium> !tell [D] ARKFENIX about enter
<doms> how do i install a driver for my creative webcam to use ekiga
<cafuego> crimson: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall libglib2.0-0=2.8.3-0ubuntu1
<orbin> jjesse: sys>screenshot
<hanasaki> hmm so gnoppix vs unbuntu live? pros/cons?
<[D] ARKFENIX> tritium : ok sorry
* cafuego goes on lunchbreak
* tritium steals cafuego's lunch money
<pip_> hello
<jjesse> orbin: sorry i usually use kubuntu is that the system menu and then screenshot?
<Dr_Willis> hanasaki,  the knoppix dvd - version has a LOT more programs . and a lot of neat features.
<minerale> cafuego, tritium: the nvidia drivers from ubuntu have severe problems, I have flickering and little 'underscores" showing all the time
<orbin> jjesse: in gnome, yes.  don't know how kde works
<hanasaki> and the cd?  hmm anyreason we cant put the same inot the ubuntu live?
<tritium> minerale: do as you wish, then
<jjesse> orbin: hmm don't see that on  the live cd
<orbin> jjesse: well, you're running kde, not gnome .. .ask in #kubuntu
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: hombre, me diz que haces, caramba!
<crimson> cafuego: i re-installed it but it's still mismatched
<holycow> what is the name ofthe package for the app that sits in applications typically and is labeled 'add applications'?
<jjesse> orbin: usuing a ubuntu live  cd
<jjesse> orbin: i normally use kubuntu, want to take some screenshots of ubuntu
<orbin> jjesse: oh, then it should be systgem>take screenshot
<crimson> cafuego: i might need to manually uninstall 2.8.6
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone: hago una aplicacion que apague el pc a una hora sin tener k usar la shell
<_jason> holycow: gnome-app-install
<[D] ARKFENIX> i'm lazy (lol)
<phewl> how do you unzip a .bin file
<[D] ARKFENIX> it's impossible
<daveCB> Where should i copy new ttf fonts files on ubuntu?
<holycow> thx j
<_jason> phewl: only zips can be unzipped
<Garuda> hey mother fucker
<orbin> you don't. you usually run them
<[D] ARKFENIX> a bin is a bin
<phewl> mk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: caramba! you gusta de clicki-cliki, eh?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@202.123.234.131]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<phewl> how do you EXTRACT  a .bin file
<_jason> ubotu: tell daveCB about fonts
<[D] ARKFENIX> just execute it
<[D] ARKFENIX> first chmod +x
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.123.234.131]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<[D] ARKFENIX> and then go to term and copy the exact route of the app
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone : si me gusta mucho
<[D] ARKFENIX> is good to know 2 or more languages
<tritium> !tell [D] ARKFENIX about enter
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: tu postars ton applicativo en el gnome-files?
<[D] ARKFENIX> how i know where is the value stored at "zenity --entry"
<crimson> how do i remove glib-2.8.6?
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobexone : ahi si no te entendi - I can't understand you sorry
<_jason> crimson: how did you install it?
<crimson> _jason: ./configure make make-install
<[D] ARKFENIX> if is by apt-get just put apt-get remove <package>
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: will you post it at gnome-files.org ? :)
<_jason> crimson: heh well you can try make uninstall in the source directory and see if that was provided
<slavik> crimson: no checkinstall?
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone : it is a little script of 3 or 4 lines , i think it's very easy to do for a normal linux user
<[D] ARKFENIX> however if you need it just tell me
<crimson> _jason: make uninstall might be working
<crimson> slavik: no checkinstall
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: hmm.. just curious. Can a "real" program be made using zenity, or not really?
<crimson> slavik: uninstall is still working
<[D] ARKFENIX> i dont think so
<ASTX813> Anyone tried using a google calendar in evolution using CalDAV?  I've been able to add my google calendar as a webcal, but I want CalDAV since webcal is readonly.
<ASTX813> When I add as CalDAV, evolution crashes
<[D] ARKFENIX> because a real program needs a lot of dialog boxes , and it will be very embarassing to call zenity everytime
<danl> are there any packages or programs to use my modem with my mic and such as a ohone
<danl> *phone
<jobezone> yes, you're right. only programs which work like a wizard are possible
<[D] ARKFENIX> yeah
<NickGarvey> whe compiling from source, the program should out detect what bit processor I have and act accordingly? (I have a 64 bit)
<FearMoth> I installed lirc from source because I couldn't get the .deb package to work. what am I supposed to do with /etc/lircd.conf ? it's empty, and when I try irrecord /etc/lircd.conf I get this error: irrecord: file "/etc/lircd.conf" does not contain valid data
<crimson> _jason: that uninstalled it, thank you
<_jason> ubotu: tell crimson about checkinstall
<_jason> crimson: in the future, try to use checkinstall instead of make install
<doms> how do i install a driver for my creative webcam to use ekiga
<orbin> NickGarvey: don't they ususally provide different tarballs for different archs?
<NickGarvey> orbin: not sure, I haven't seen any for most things so thats what made me ask the question :)
<doms> how do i install a driver for my creative webcam to use ekiga
<orbin> doms: have you tried the forum?
<Elive_user> uh, ok so this is the first time i've used irc so forgive the dumb stuff
<tritium> doms: please be patient.  Repeating won't help
<Daskies> Is there a way to play .asx in Ubuntu?
<doms> is their any ice candy for ubuntu
<doms> dapper drake
<_jason> ice candy?
<bimberi> hi Elive_user and welcome :)
<orbin> NickGarvey: my guess is unless they provide specific 64 bit source, it'll be compiled as 32bit
<orbin> NickGarvey: but like i said, i'm guessing
<doms> yup to make my gdm look-art
<_jason> Daskies: .asx is usually a wrapper for wmv, I can play them with mplayer and w32codecs
<jerrykb> anyone have any luck with a HP Deskjet 3520 printer & Breezy?  I can get it to respond but it's just printing blank pages, although it goes through the motions like it's printing something.  Checked ink, etc. Windows prints ok.  nothing of help on forums.
<Elive_user> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 on my toshiba laptop and i can't get the LAN to work, it shows up as eth0 and active, dhcp and so on, I can ping out to sites, it says i'm sending and recieving packages yet I can't firefox and chat won't work or anything
<Elive_user> any ideas? Thanks in advance!
<Daskies> _jason, How would I get those?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Daskies about mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell Daskies about w32codecs
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone are you there?
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: yes
<ASTX813> Oh, maybe the problem is that google calendar isn't a CalDAV ata ll...
<[D] ARKFENIX> if you need my script i've finished it
<[D] ARKFENIX> it's only 3 lines
<[D] ARKFENIX> but pm me
<tritium> [D] ARKFENIX: I've already told you about enter
<jobezone> Elive_user: you can ping a site, but not view it with firefox? What if you put the ip of a website on firefox? like put 66.35.250.151 in the adress box in firefox.
<Elive_user> hold on let me check
<Dr_Willis> http://66.35.250.151  he means
<doms> does anyone knows what packe for GUI in postgresql 8.0
<Elive_user> jo: its loading halfway and then stops or is really really slow
<doms> does anyone knows what package for GUI in postgresql 8.0
<jobezone> [D] ARKFENIX: nice. 3 lines.
<_jason> ASTX813: hmm where would I tell evolution about my private iCal url for google cal?
<Elive_user> but using the ip it got further than just typing in a reg. address
<ASTX813> _jason New -> Calendar
<_jason> ASTX813: thanks
<ASTX813> But it's readonly
<ASTX813> Trying to figure out a way to make it r/w
<jobezone> Elive_user: but talking in irc works fine, right? It's only the speed of firefox loading pages?
<Elive_user> i'm on my roommates computer. :)
<[D] ARKFENIX> jobezone : i've to go , if you need me talk to me by msn (shpr2005@gmail.com)i'm learning about linux script and it will be good for learn with somebody else
<Elive_user> and yea just tried the xchat and it fails when connecting to a channel
<jobezone> Elive_user: well, I'm not that knowledgable with network problems... but it seems a problem with a misconfigured DNS
<jobezone> Elive_user: conecting to a irc server works?
<Elive_user> no dosen't work
<Elive_user> dns...would that be on my end or someone else's end?
<jerrykb> Elive_user: did you say you could ping sites successfully?
<Elive_user> yes i can
<hokatichenci> When i apt-get install apache2 from my fresh ubuntu server install it asks for the badger cdrom in the drive, why?
<jerrykb> Elive_user and were you using the www address or IP #?
<Elive_user> www addresss
<jerrykb> hmm.
<dark_fibre> what can you do with a cluster? does drbl work on diskless systems?
<jobezone> Elive_user: so it's not a DNS problem.
<jerrykb> Well it seems DNS is working
<jerrykb> Elive_user: have you tried another browser?  dillo or epiphany, etc?
<orbin> hokatichenci: you have the cdrom enabled as a repository source. disable it
<Elive_user> no not yet
<hokatichenci> orbin, where would i do that?
<tritium> hokatichenci: /etc/apt/sources.list
<orbin> hokatichenci: either w/ synaptic, or by editing sources.list
<Elive_user> but neither the evolution mail or chat works either so its not just firefox
<gfxstyler> yo
<hokatichenci> ahh
<hokatichenci> that did it, thanks :)
<jerrykb> Elive_user: is roommates computer the same connection you're trying to use on yours?
<dracflamloc> how can i get my computers fan to not spin at max all the time? i'm running an amd64 3200+?
<crimson> _jason: I used checkinstall, but got this error message a few times: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Elive_user> yes. and he has elive if that makes a differnece
<gfxstyler> dracflamloc: did you try powernowd ?
<_jason> crimson: do you have another apt process open?
<doms> were i can download w32codecs
<_jason> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dracflamloc> gfxstyler, it says it cant find cpufreq
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  in termial sudo ifconfig and compare between the two machines?  may spot something there?
<crimson> _jason: not that I know of
<gfxstyler> dracflamloc: add some cpufreq modules to /etc/modules
<_jason> crimson: did you kill any apt or dpkg process before it finished what it was doing?
<Elive_user> i'll try that, if something is different between the two how do i change it?
<gfxstyler> dracflamloc: like cpufreq_powersave, cpufreq_ondemand, cpufreq_performance, cpufreq_conservative
<crimson> _jason: i didn't, no
<_jason> crimson: ps aux | grep apt
<jerrykb> Elive_user should be able to change it with ifconfig.
<gfxstyler> dracflamloc: then do a reboot :)
<jerrykb> Elive_user: or in System > Administration > Networking
<Daskies> _jason, Late, but thanks, are there any other handy codex's?
<Elive_user> *looking*
<Elive_user> its the same in networking, i checked that
<_jason> Daskies: what do you mean late?
<Daskies> _jason, Late on my part. You helped a while ago, and I had yet to say thanks
<_jason> Daskies: oh, np :)
<Manderson> Hi all,
<_jason> ubotu: tell Daskies about multimedia
<dracflamloc> ok..
<dracflamloc> does anyone else know how to get powernowd working?
<Manderson>  Long time ago, I came across a program (I think it was on knoppix) that was like a game where you "fly around" in a virutal space, and this "space" is your filesystem. It's like a graphical way of exploring the filesystem. Does anyone know which program this was?
<jerrykb> that sounds so familiar..
<Manderson> It's been driving me crazy trying to remember/find it.
<Daskies> _jason, thanks again, is there a list of nice apps laying around?
* jerrykb knocks on his head trying to remember
<jobezone> dracflamloc: I think you just need to install the package powernowd.
<blind> google ittttttt
<blind> "game, explore, filesystem"
* blind googles.
<blind> brb
<Manderson> I'll try.
<dracflamloc> jobezone, i did. it says it cant find cpuinfo_max_freq
<_jason> Daskies: not that I know of, the wiki has a few on particular subjects.  Like the multimedia one, p2p
<blind> woah
<blind> i know this probably isn't what you were talking about, but the screenshot is visually impressive. http://www.tactile3d.com/
<liquidindian> This should be easy, but I can't find anything on it.  How do I change default programs for, say, video?
<dark_fibre> Manderson, http://fsv.sourceforge.net/?
<jobezone> if you search for "Jurassic Park" and trivia, it should say
<dracflamloc> hm, it says my cpu sint supported
<Daskies> _jason, Is there anything better than Frostwire for p2p
<blind> !tell liquidindian about defaultapp
<jobezone> since that program was used in the movie.
<dracflamloc> how can i have linux dynamicaly change the fan speed?
<jobezone> dracflamloc: ahh, because you need to add some modules. wait a sec.
<liquidindian> Thanks!
<_jason> Daskies: I prefer frostwire, there is also gtk-gnutella that a lot of epople seem to like
<Daskies> _jason, Thanks
<Daskies> Again
<Manderson> fsv might be it...
<jobezone> dracflamloc: you need to load cpufreq_userspace and another specific to your cpu...
<dark_fibre> looks pretty cool anyway
<ASTX813> Has anyone used CalDAV in Evolution?
<jobezone> dracflamloc: in my case it's powernow-k8
<jerrykb> Manderson: sounds right.
<_jason> Daskies: this may or not be helpful to you http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<dracflamloc> jobezone, what would it be for an amd64 3200+?
<jobezone> to load a module, you do 'sudo modprobe <module_name>'
<Manderson> the version I remember using was very basic though...no fancy graphics...just old school looking (think star wars graphics) vector lines
<FearMoth> I have a script to start lirc in /etc/init.d, but update-rc.d lirc doesn't do anything, it just gives me the help screen. howcome?
<jerrykb> Manderson there's screens on fsv.sourceforge.net  might be a newer version.
<Daskies> Oh, _jason, last thing is there an IE clone for Ubuntu, for devolpment?
<gozz> ok guys i hav done every thing i can to get fglrx to work right by following this tut. could somone check it out cause it cant be right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jobezone> dracflamloc: hm.... I don't no... but there is a way you can 'browse' through the modules you have, and can load. run 'sudo modconf' (you may need to install modconf).
<Manderson> jerrykb - thanks I'll give it a shot
<_jason> Daskies: not that I know of, but you can get ie to run under wine
<gozz> i have tried every way listed here and it doesnt work
<gozz> im not new to linux just ubuntu
<jobezone> dracflamloc: and search for a category called cpufreq
<gozz> i get gl but very slow
<Elive_user> ok, in network settings we're both the same and I can't get to ifconfig using the elive terminal (it dosen't do anything)
<felipe_> /part #
<dark_fibre> does anyone know what you can do with a cluster?
<orbin> is that a trivia question? :-/
<dranyam> anyone ever installed ubuntu on a machine that doesnt have a boot from cd option in the bios
<dranyam> ?
<blind> doesn't have?
<mustard5> dranyam, there is a way I believe
<gozz> throw that thing in the trash
<mustard5> dranyam, you can boot from a floppy that can start the CD up
<mustard5> !smarboot
<ubotu> mustard5: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mustard5> !smartboot
<ubotu> smartboot is probably If you can't boot from your CD-ROM Drive, go here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mjb> can anyone field a simple apt-get qn?
<dranyam> i read some stuff
<blind> "configure: error: Cannot find gtkglarea" -- neither can I. I installed "gtkglarea5" cause it's in the repos, but that doesn't seem to be it. anyone have any suggestions?
<dranyam> that told me to take if off the ubuntu disc
<dranyam> but
<dranyam> its too big to fit on a floppy
<dranyam> :/
<orbin> mjb: just ask :)
<jerrykb> gtkglarea5-dev?
<dracflamloc> ugh
<XhyldazhK> hi all!! what is the cleanest way to make a .deb, like one about to be submitted for approval to Canonical?
<blind> jerrykb, i'll try it
<mjb> cheers my available files missing... apt-get update doesn't seem to rewrite
<mustard5> which thing did you take of the Ubuntu CD?
<blind> jerrykb, thanks. it worked. haha
<dracflamloc> my cpu fan is spinning full speed when it doesnt have to be. how can i have ubuntu autmatically speed the fan depedning on its load or whatever? i have an amd64 3200+?
<jerrykb> Welcome :-)
<mustard5> dranyam, which thing did you take of the Ubuntu CD?
<jerrykb> mjb:  using sudo?
<mjb> yep
<mjb> hang on i'll make sure
<jerrykb> mjb:  /etc/apt/sources.list look all in order?
<mjb> yep
<hokatichenci> is there a way to upgrade mysql client to 4.1 without dumping mysql-common and requiring gcc and everything else?
<Elive_user> jerrykb still with me?
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  yeah still here, sorry if I didn't see something.
<fid_> have a question for someone.  If I want windows to be the default o.s grub boots to, how do I edit the menu.lst file to make that happen?
<cafuego> !info mysql-client
<ubotu> mysql-client: (mysql database client binaries), section misc, is optional. Version: 4.0.24-10ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 403 kB, Installed size: 1000 kB
<cafuego> !info mysql-client-4.1
<ubotu> mysql-client-4.1: (mysql database client binaries), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 4.1.12-1ubuntu3.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 845 kB, Installed size: 1876 kB
<Elive_user> no prob, i said in network settings we have the same settings and i can't get to ifconfig using elives terminal (it dosen't do anything)
<cafuego> I expect it'll at *least* require mysql-common-4.1 and libmysqlclient
<mustard5> fid_, you change the value in menu.lst which is currently set at something like 'default=0'
<blind> Does anyone have any experience with fsv?
<fid_> oh ok
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  I'm unfamiliar with elive... is network cabled or wireless?
<mustard5> fid_, count down the menu entries starting with zero
<jerrykb> blind:  i'm compiling it right now.
<Elive_user> cabled
<mustard5> fid_, grub always counts from zero
<orbin> fid_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  I know it sounds basic but have you checked card seating, cables, etc?
<Elive_user> lol, yea
<hanasaki> anyone have the link to where it says ubuntu live is a gnome live?
<Elive_user> i wish it was something that simple
<fid_> hmmm
<fid_> is it the chainloader option?
<jerrykb> Elive_user: networking problems are always such a pain.
<cafuego> fid_: yes
* jerrykb chuckles
<Elive_user> day four without internet...i'm going into withdrawl
<fid_> so change the windows one to +0 and the others to +1?
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  I'm at a bit of a loss for ideas.  Is network card PCMCIA or onboard?
<cafuego> fid_: NO
<mustard5> fid_, no
<doms> were i can download w32codecs
<doms> were i can download w32codecs
<doms> were i can download w32codecs
<Elive_user> onboard
<mjb> jerrykb: just updating now ... getting .. Preconfiguring packages ...
<mjb> dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<mjb> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<cafuego> doms: Stop spamming
<_jason> doms: we told you this already
<mustard5> fid_, look at the link above that orbin pasted
<gaixixon> hi all..
<cafuego> !tell doms -about restrictedformats
<Elive_user> could you tell me what driver i'm supposed to be running and maybe i could try re-installing it or something?
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  checked bios for any settings?
<Elive_user> what settings should i check for?
<mustard5> fid_, you used the pastebin before?
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  I'm not sure, I've never used computers with onboard ethernet, sorry.
<dranyam> thanks guys
<dranyam> worked
<dranyam> you rock
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  but you might look to see if there's any configuration for it in the bios
<mustard5> dranyam, what did you do? :)
<Elive_user> I'm looking now
* dranyam hugs smartboot
<dranyam> no cd rom boot option
<dranyam> heh
<mustard5> dranyam, ah ok..so you worked it out k :)
<dranyam> thanks
<dranyam> and yes
<Elive_user> is there a fire wall or something that comes with ubuntu i should look for
<dranyam> oh noez
<mustard5> Elive_user, basically its built in by default
<dranyam> low memory mode
<dranyam> :0
<jerrykb> Elive_user: not by default.
<mjb> re the apt-get issue after sudo apt-get update I still get  jerrykb: just updating now ... getting .. Preconfiguring packages ...
<mjb> mjb dpkg: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<mjb> mjb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<cafuego> Elive_user: Nothing that's enabled by default, though it's built-in.
<Elive_user> and network boot protocol cant be changed is that what im looking for
<Elive_user> in the bios
<hyphenated> Elive_user: no, you're looking for options about enabling hardware
<jerrykb> Elive_user:  no, that i believe is for booting like a thin client... (?)
<hyphenated> Elive_user: eg: a setting for the on-board modem, on-board wireless, and on-board ethernet. they can usually be enabled/disabled in bios
<jerrykb> mjb:  checking.
<mjb> thanks
<fid_> ok that is just confusing me
<mustard5> fid_, you used the pastebin before?
<Elive_user> built in LAN is enabled
<fid_> ya
<Elive_user> and thats about all it says
<mustard5> fid_, pastebin the menu.lst and show me the URL
<dracflamloc> sweet, i got powernowd to load
<fid_> do i just add the command savedefault to the windows one and make it +0?
<dracflamloc> detects my cpu. but how can i tell it to stop spinning the fan so fast?
<jerrykb> mjb:  Make an empty available file (touch /var/lib/dpkg/available).
<mustard5> fid_, no..not exactly
<blind> how can i chmod every file in a directory, and all the children directories?
<mjb> ok
<mustard5> fid_, your half right and half wrong :)
<fid_> whats the half wrong part?
<mustard5> fid_, pastebin the menu.lst
<fid_> hehe
<fid_> ok
<blind> I tried "find -name '*' -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 766" but everything it tried to chmod, it gave me "operation not permitted"
<mjb> doing that now
<orbin> blind: chomd -R xxx /dir
<orbin> blind: be careful what /dir you pass though
<blind> why?
<orbin> blind: well, if you chmod the wrong dir....
<mustard5> blind, cause it will destry things if you are not careful :)
<mjb> thats done the trick... thanks jerry.
<fid_> http://pastebin.com/684350
<blind> Well "chmod -R 766 ." would do everything in the current dir, and everything child, correct?
<mustard5> fid_, looking now...
<RobNyc> anyone here has a intel i810 / intel corp 82810E DC-133 CGC
<jerrykb> mjb:  welcome :-)
<mustard5> fid_, see line 12  'default=0' ?
<fid_> yes
<mustard5> fid_, change it to default=5
<fid_> oh ok
<jerrykb> who was asking about fsv?  I just got it built/installed.  Nifty looking thing.
<orbin> blind: i think so.  otherwise, do a cd.. up if that doesn't work
<mustard5> fid_, that will start the 'sixth' menu entry by default (cause grub counts starting with zero)
<blind> it worked, orbin
<blind> thanks
<fid_> ok thats what was throwing me off
<orbin> yw
<fid_> so just change that to five save and I'm good to go right?
<mustard5> fid_, you should be yes
<fid_> k
<fid_> thanks mang
<mustard5> fid_, good luck :)
<fid_> gonna try that now
* mustard5 thinks he miscounted by one :)
<mustard5> doh
<orbin> mustard5: there's actually an alternative method to the numbering: savedefault
<mustard5> orbin, yeah, sometimes people have savedefault on multiple menu entries though..(not in this case though)
<mustard5> orbin, he only had savedefault on the windows line
<liquidindian> Argh.  Someone told me earlier how remap keys in GTK apps, and I forgot.
<liquidindian> Can anyone remind me?
<mustard5> orbin, if he had it on the first breezy entry as well then it would savedefault on breezy next time he used breezy
<orbin> mustard5: yeah, i'm not sure how it works actually, i just thought i knew that there was an alternative
<mustard5> orbin, he doesnt though, so yeah, your method would have worked :)
<FearMoth> hi, I've got lirc_serial in my /etc/modules but it's not loading. when I try to modprobe lirc_serial, it says: FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.15-21-686/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Operation not permitted ...  howcome? how can I get lirc started automatically at boot?
<orbin> liquidindian: i can't find anything about you asking how to remap stuff in the chat buffer
<mustard5> orbin, the problem I think with his menu.lst is he has an entry which acts as a title before the windows option, so I think I may have needed to add one to my final count :)
<orbin> except for the !defaultapp thing
<FearMoth> oh no, it says "Device or resource busy" until I setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none
<liquidindian> It was a couple of hours ago.  Someone said dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it confused me.
<liquidindian> Isn't X an alternative to Gnome?  Or have I got things wrong?
<TylerWalts> what is the equivilent in ubuntu for "modules.conf", aka  "conf.modules"  ?
<orbin> liquidindian: i'll probably get it wrong, but X is the window system. gnome runs on top of it
<mustard5> liquidindian, I would think that gnome 'uses' X to do its thing
<liquidindian> Ahh.  That makes sense.
<mzuverink> what do i need to edit to be able to log into webmin?
<liquidindian> And is GTK something used by gnome?
<mustard5> liquidindian, yeah
<mustard5> liquidindian, I think the 'G' stands for Gnome actually
<mustard5> liquidindian, if I recall correctly :)
<dj-fu> gtk is the gnome widget toolkit
<sixpoint2> hi
* liquidindian feels like the slow student in the class.
<jerrykb> ... thought gtk was gimp toolkit
<sixpoint2> how do I do a network install of ubuntu ?
<mzuverink> I thought it was gimp tool kit
<mustard5> ah ok
<orbin> liquidindian: gnome toolkit.  it's the interface stuff that gnome apps are written with ... i think
<sixpoint2> as in the machine boots off of the lan ?
<tritium> mzuverink: you are correct
<dj-fu> apt-cache show libgtk2.0-0
<orbin> mzuverink: it is?
<mustard5> yeah it is gimp tool kit ..doh.sorry
<doms> what does  mean a cube mode in desktop
<liquidindian> So if I change something in the X configuration, it will change in gnome, too.
<dj-fu> gimp tool kit? lol
<mzuverink> yeah, google gtk definition its the top link
<dj-fu> The GTK+ graphical user interface library The GTK+ is a multi-platform toolkit for creating graphical user interfaces.
<janinux2005> wolas
<jerrykb> okay i'm from ye olde startx camp... using gdm, what file do I put commands in to have programs start when I start up gnome? (heh)
<mzuverink> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gtk
<mustard5> liquidindian, I really don't know how to remap the keys, so I won't comment :)
<matthew_w> Hey guys, what's XGL/Compiz?
<FearMoth> lirc_serial isn't being loaded at boot because the serial port's busy (?) .. can I just throw "setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none" into my lirc startup script in /etc/init.d ? or is something else really using the port?
<dj-fu> jerrykb, system >prefs > sessions
<jerrykb> dj-fu: thank you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> matthew_w: It's an OpenGL accelerated Xserver and compositing manager.
<sixpoint2> matthew_w: google it
<liquidindian> Basically my - key was broken in an earthquake, and I'm sick of copy pasting it.
<doms> what does  mean a cube mode in desktop
<sixpoint2> and windows manager
<sixpoint2> *window manager
<liquidindian> It makes using bash a tad difficult.
<doms> and how do i user cube mode in my gnome
<doms> and how do i use cube mode in my gnome
<dj-fu> lol
<matthew_w> I've been googling it
<dj-fu> CUBE MODE!
<orbin> doms: never heard of it.  url to what you're looking at?
<mustard5> liquidindian, thats a pretty specialised problem :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doms: Cube mode is a feature of Xgl/compiz where you have multpile desktops on multiple sides of a cube, and you get a cute animation when you switch between them.
<sixpoint2> anyone have any idea how I would do a netboot install ?
<dj-fu> matthew_w, if you want to use it, you'll need to run Ubuntu Dapper Drake (#ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-xgl)
<lewing> matthew_w: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<hokatichenci> I've got apache2 running with php5 and I want mysql 4.1, mysql-client-4.1 is installed, mysql to the server manually works, but when I connect through php it says that the client needs to be upgraded
<matthew_w> Some people have been talking about it being so revolutionary, all I've been able to come up with is it making your desktop into a cube X_X
<hokatichenci> Is there a 4.1+ php5-mysql or is there something I need to do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> matthew_w: And your windows will bounce like Jell-O cubes! :o)
<dj-fu> It's the platform to revolution, in it's self, it is not revolutionary
<orbin> sixpoint2: as in over a network?
<doms> yes that was what i mean
<matthew_w> "revolutionary"
<doms> how can i use that xgl
<tritium> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doms: Install Dapper, then install xserver-xgl and compiz-gnome.
<dj-fu> I don't find it usefull at all, infact, I've gone back to a direct rendered 2d desktop.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dj-fu: sam
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *same
<doms> yeah i have dapper
<dj-fu> the _only_ thing i've managed to do with it is show off to windows kiddies bragging about vista
<mustard5> dj-fu, yeah I looked at the demo live CD and felt I could live without it :)
<doms> compiz gnome thats all
<dj-fu> take it to #ubuntu+1,#ubuntu-xgl guys
<dj-fu> the poor breezy people will cry
<matthew_w> Seems like more of a pain than it's worth
<doms> compiz gnome cant affect my gnome desktop
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !netinstall
<ubotu> methinks netinstall is To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<doms> no nvidia driver needed
<dj-fu> It's not really hard to install, it's just not useful.
<dj-fu> sure I can spin my cube, la di da, and have "true" transparency
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doms: It can, to a certain extent - you are, after all, using a different Xserver.  I found themes and keyboard shortcuts to be broken when I was using it, for example.
<dj-fu> but yawn, I can't play ut2005
<doms> only xervser-xgl and gnome compiz-gnome
<doms> owsssssss
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, Xgl needs some sort of pass-through mode for games and stuff.
<dj-fu> yup
<matthew_w> Also, is there anything at all beyond wine for running the 10,000 M$ games that I currently can't?
<dj-fu> cedega
<dj-fu> is beyond wine
<dj-fu> dual booting with your favourite pirated version of windows is > wine, tool.
<dj-fu> -l
<matthew_w> Isn't cedega basically a commercialized version of wine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ReactOS, as it matures. :)
<sixpoint2> by netinstall I dont have any media to into the machine, just a hard drive
<sixpoint2> so I want to netboot it off my laptop
<dj-fu> cedega is wine with some more work on directx
<doms> how do i run compiz-gnome i hav finish install xserver-xgl and compiz-gnome what should i do to animate
<sixpoint2> as in mount the image on my laptop and have it boot from there
<tritium> doms: read the wiki howto I had ubotu give you the URL for
<booht> can anyone tell me some good fast ubuntu packport mirrors?
<dj-fu> PXE boot, sixpoint2 ?
<dj-fu> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<miguelsr> hey
<matthew_w> Hrm... How much of a difference is there really between Cedega and Wine?
<sixpoint2> yes
<mustard5> matthew_w, cedega has a nice interface :)
<matthew_w> That's what I thought
<orbin> i heard it was wine + directx ... am i wrong?
<mustard5> matthew_w, and directx support
<dj-fu> WoW still doesn' run with it, so I cry, and I dualboot.
<matthew_w> But that doesn't make sense to me, for example, I play diabloII fine with wine
<dj-fu> To think I paid for cedega, and it still doesn't work 
<doms> how do i run compiz-gnome i hav finish install xserver-xgl and compiz-gnome what should i do to animate
<matthew_w> But diabloII needs DirectX, so... no sense to me
<dj-fu> d2/d2x can run in OpenGL iirc?
<matthew_w> doms did you upgrade to dapper? lol
<doms> yes
<doms> flight 6
<dj-fu> doms, take a look here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351 - that's what I used 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doms: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto has instructions on replacing xorg with xgl and metacity with compiz.
<dj-fu> that wiki is a bad idea ^
<doms> why
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dj-fu: It's in ubotu o_O
<doms> is bad
<matthew_w> Here's a problem; I installed Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II with Wine...
<dj-fu> It just is.
<matthew_w> And now when I play it it says "no cd drive found"
<matthew_w> X_X
<dj-fu> Repalcing the xorg symlink with xgl = bad. Follow my linky
<doms> why is bad?
<Madpilot> guys - XGL talk really should move to #ubuntu-xgl - thanks
<orbin> matthew_w: #winehq
<tritium> dj-fu: the wiki page explains how to revert
<daaku> i'm trying to custom name my ethernet adapters using udev on dapper.. i've tried these rules: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12966
<mustard5> matthew_w, have you tried changing the winecfg to XP/Win200 for that app?
<dj-fu> It's still bad. lol. Ok, don't take my word for it 
<matthew_w> Yea
<matthew_w> I think I'll need a no-c
<matthew_w> cd
<mustard5> matthew_w, that might work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dj-fu: True, that link is much better.
<daaku> anyone know what the correct syntax is to map a custom name to a ethernet adapter based on its mac address using udev?
<narg> what would be the best way to chmod all files, but not directories, recursively?
<matthew_w> Here's a newbie question:  How do I mount a filesystem with read/write access!
<matthew_w> lol
<daaku> narg: find with the type option and xargs
<narg> daaku: thanks :)
<mustard5> matthew_w, what filesystem type?
<dj-fu> mount -o rw /dev/whatever /media/mountpoint
<dj-fu> (as root)
<dj-fu> if you're talking about ntfs or fat32, /msg ubotu ntfs
<XhyldazhK> hey... how do i report a .deb that is ancient and that with almost no effort can be replaced with a more up to date version?
<matthew_w> vfat
<minerale> bah, I laugh upon thou, developer who categorizes my graphic card into nvidia-glx-legacy
<dj-fu> !tell matthew_w about ntfs
<dj-fu> read the wiki page, it'll tell you the right umask=XXXX options
<dj-fu> I forget what they are. Converted everything to ext3 
<dj-fu> vfat is a pita.
<matthew_w> o-x
<matthew_w> This used to be so simple
<matthew_w> lol
<XhyldazhK> vfat corrupts very easily
<hokatichenci> Is there any way to get mysql 4.1 running with php5-mysql or do I need to compile php manually
<daaku> matthew_w: there's also a way to set a default owner and group during mount time
<dj-fu> and it has a max-file-size of 4gb (no 4gb+ dvd image!!)
<minerale> tritium: ok here's the thing, it wasn't the drivers fault, my nvidia card was in the 'legacy' driver package, that's why I was having weird errors
<mustard5> matthew_w, this link has a good explanation of mounting ntfs and fat too http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu
<tritium> minerale: I see
<minerale> tritium: the package info is actually wrong the GeForce4 MX is really a repackaged Geforce2 chipset
<crimsun> tritium: the ipw2200 patch is currently unapplied (despite the changelog attribution); Matthew has already pinged Ben regarding it.
<dj-fu> ipw2200?? I use one of those cards, something I should know about?
<tritium> crimsun: is that so?  that's good to know.  How did you confirm this?
<doms> how do i can get a postgresql with GUI environment i have finish installing a postgresql 8.0
<tritium> dj-fu: it's a halt/reboot issue mostly affecting Toshiba laptops
<dj-fu> ah. I have an acer
<crimsun> tritium: Matthew applied the patch cleanly, thereby confirming his suspicion that it wasn't applied.
<matthew_w> blech... too much effort.  haha
<orbin> XhyldazhK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<XhyldazhK> thanks!
<tritium> crimsun: super news :)
<doms> how do i can get a postgresql with GUI environment i have finish installing a postgresql 8.0
<tritium> doms: please don't repeat
<doms> ok
<cafuego> doms: postgres is an SQL server + command line client. Any GUI would be external (check phppgadmin)
<mustard5> Any ever experienced a symptom where the drumbeat keeps going over and over again at the gdm login screen?
<cafuego> I assume oobase cna talk to postgres too.
<mustard5> I've sort of worked around it by adding irqpoll to my startup
<mustard5> My system seems to be having trouble allocating IRQ's I think
<minerale> How do I get tab completion on apt-get install packages? It seems to work on some of my systems but not on others
<doms> is phppgadmin is a gui front-end of PHP
<hokatichenci> phppgadmin is php based, its like phpmyadmin, you use it over apache2
<hokatichenci> or any webserver rather
<dj-fu> tab completion on apt-get install packages? i've *never* seen that
<dj-fu> tab completion is a part of BASH, afaik
<orbin> minerale: tab complete on the package name?
<orbin> mustard5: heard of that drum loop thing.  it's in the forum somewhere
<GigaClon> does GNOME have an equal to Kompare?
<hyphenated> kompare is awesome
<mustard5> orbin, k..I'll have a look around. :)
<rothga1> I cannot seem to install lame in 6.06  I have tried apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly.  It looks like it installed but when I try to build mythtv it gives me the error that I need to have the LAME MP3 encoding library installed.  I have searched the forums and wiki but i couldn't find another way to install it.
<Madpilot> GigaByte_, what does kompare do?
<janinux2005> hello
<hyphenated> Madpilot: it makes diffs looks awesome
<GigaClon> diff viewer and so much more
<rothga1> hello janinux
<orbin> GigaClon: you do know you can use kde apps in gnome right?
<GigaClon> yeah
<Madpilot> hmm, no idea - I just use the CLI diff tools when I have to deal w/ diffs
<GigaClon> I just wondered if there was GNOME ver
<minerale> orbin: oh ok, I found out, if you are running zsh & are root it'll work, try it.. just type apt-get install ncur<TAB> and it will complete, press tab again it will show you options, just like for filename completion
<GigaClon> it allows you to apply only certain diffs in a file
<specialbuddy> has anyone else had a problem installing firefox
<narg> find . -type f | xargs | chmod 660 <-- echo terminates with SIGPIPE from this, what is wrong with it?
<tritium> specialbuddy: it's installed by default
<hyphenated> Madpilot: it's kinda like the viewcvs (web frontend for cvs) diff viewing thing
<specialbuddy> no
<specialbuddy> the new version
<hyphenated> but with buttons to apply each change
<hyphenated> and much prettier :-)
<orbin> GigaClon: what about xxdiff?
<Madpilot> specialbuddy, you mean FF 1.5.x?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<Coir> Can someone tell me the difference in edubuntu-live and edubuntu-desktop packages?
<Madpilot> !tell specialbuddy about ff1.5
<orbin> minerale: sweet
<tritium> minerale: nice job, by the way :)
<minerale> orbin: I think there's a bash extension that allows for extended completion too, but I still like zsh better
<specialbuddy> I went through that and it still doesn't seem to work
<hyphenated> Coir: -live is probably the set of packages that are on the livecd. -desktop is the set installed by default for a desktop install
<orbin> minerale: i've never used zsh.  any other advantages?
<specialbuddy> I installed it and I sitll have version 1.08
<Coir> Does anyone know the dif. in edubuntu-live and edubuntu-desktop? =P
<minerale> orbin: yeah, in zsh you can have right size prompts (ie the current path) and it automatically 'hides' when you type something over it... you can have multi-line prompts, insane scripting abilities, it's man page is divided into thirteen sub-man pages...
<minerale> right size -> right side
<narg> why would you want a rightside prompt...?
<minerale> narg: so you don't clutter your left side with long paths
<narg> minerale: hrm. I like leftside myself, makes more sense to read. Each to his own.
<liquidindian> If anyone's interested  I solved my problem :)
<liquidindian> 
<mustard5> orbin, well I found my thread on the same issue. :)  Hehehe..haven't found any others yet..still looking
<orbin> liquidindian: how?
<liquidindian> xkeycaps
<liquidindian> My hyphen is now on F10
<orbin> liquidindian: thaks for sharing
<orbin> s/thaks/thanks
<gopi> hello
<gopi> can any one help me to learn linux
<orbin> mustard5: let me try.  i'm sure i've heard the prob before
<Madpilot> gopi, that's a very open-ended question...
<orbin> gopi: anything specific?
<mustard5> orbin, thanks I'm posting my workaround in a few threads that I have found, and still searching for more.
<Deanodriver> hmm
<welshbyte> gopi: find something you want to do on linux and then read documentation for it, then if you get stuck ask someone. lather, rinse, repeat.
<Deanodriver> having trouble getting an SSH server running
<tritium> Deanodriver: did you install it?
<Deanodriver> i've installed openssh-server on the server
<Deanodriver> but i ssh into it on this, and no luck
<gopi> i am very sorry to say that, i have been working with linux for atleast 2 years and i am no where.
<Deanodriver> wait
<Deanodriver> i know what i need to do
<Deanodriver> switch off dhcp
<Deanodriver> how do i configure network from commandline?
<Deanodriver> is it a dpkg-reconfigure thing?
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Deanodriver> ok, sorry
<jerrykb> cli network settings in /etc/network
<Deanodriver> ok
<Deanodriver> what file to i need to configure to assign an IP address to the computer?
<Deanodriver> rather than DHCP/
<jerrykb> /etc/network/interfaces
<tritium> Deanodriver: "man interfaces" for some info
<jerrykb> line should start with iface (name) inet static
<Deanodriver> cool, thanks
<Deanodriver> bbl, gotta plug the server in
<cafuego> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfggh
<orbin> mustard5: gee, i can't really find anything (i saw your post)
<orbin> mustard5: have you tried "disabling the sound sever on startup" method?
<specialbuddy> that firefox wiki sucks
<mustard5> orbin, thanks for looking..I'm making progress (a bit)...I wanted to avoid that, as I only just recently got it all to work (the sound server and stuff)
<specialbuddy> everytime I go to open firefox it keeps opening the old one
<mustard5> orbin, I'm pretty certain its a sound card driver issue in combination with an IRQ allocation problem
<mustard5> orbin, I can fix it with irqpoll as a kernel option from grub, but that is creating other problems atm
<Madpilot> specialbuddy, wait until June 1st then, the next release of Ubuntu will have FF 1.5.x by default
<mustard5> orbin, so I'm looking for a definitive solution that fixes all atm :)
<orbin> crimsun: ping
<specialbuddy> is there a big difference between the two
<specialbuddy> I mean I have it installed right now and it works but I can't get the symbolic link to work
<orbin> mustard5: get a hold of crimsun when he becomes active.  he's fixed a lot of sound issues for people in here
<mustard5> orbin, I can't say for sure what combinations of settings I have used which give me the greatest success.  It's been a case of moving the sound card around in PCI slots and finding out which ones seem to work together
<rothga1> can anyone help me install lame in 6.06?
<GigaClon> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<rothga1> cool, thanks
<orbin> specialbuddy: what's not working w/ the link?
<Madpilot> specialbuddy, no idea - I'm an Opera user myself, I can't stand FF :P
<specialbuddy> is dapper going to be worth upgrading to
<crimsun> orbin: pong
<mustard5> orbin, yeah...I think I need to get a better handle on all the details of the problem first beforehand though.  I started getting lockups on my nvidia splashscreen at some stage
<Madpilot> specialbuddy, absolutely
<specialbuddy> it's just not linking
<orbin> crimsun: hello, heard of the drumbeat sounds looping?
<orbin> s/sounds/sound
<specialbuddy> I tried to figure it out
<crimsun> orbin: yes, it's a faq iirc
<Fuelbottle> what is the apt sources for ubuntu unstable?
<orbin> crimsun: mustard5's the one w/ the issue
<specialbuddy> I don't the the firefox.ubuntu thing
<mustard5> crimsun, yeah?  any idea where I can find it?
<crimsun> orbin: I don't recall the precise details, but it's googleable and ubotuable
<specialbuddy> but it is installed, I just have to go to that file to open it
<mustard5> crimsun, ah ok
<VR_> im trying to compile bmpx. i'm missing SMlib, does anyone know which package that could be?
<mustard5> crimsun, I'll check it out...been looking at it for a while now, just haven't found the right source of information yet
<crimsun> VR_: the build-dependencies for bmpx are listed on bmpx's Web page
<orbin> crimsun: ubotuable?  any suggested keywords?  i can't find anything here: http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<specialbuddy> so what's going to make dapper better?
<crimsun> mustard5: iirc 'gdm', 'via', 'loop'
<mustard5> crimsun, thanks
<mustard5> orbin, yeah..nothing in ubotu atm...I'm doing google and forum searches atm :)
<VR_> crimsun: i dont see smlib anywhere
<crimsun> VR_: it's pulled in by libsm-dev, which is a dependency of libgtk2.0-dev
<fogos> hi... someone could give me please a address for download servers for amule
<VR_> thats not the same as libgsmme-dev, is it
<crimsun> very different.
<VR_> i dont have a libsm-dev in my repos
<jerrykb> fogos:  deb http://koti.mbnet.fi/~ots/ubuntu breezy/
<Confidential> what is the "xfs" thing in the boot?
<fogos> jerrykb>, i mean adress for server.met file
<jerrykb> fogos:  http://ed2k.2x4u.de/index.html
<liquidindian> Where is my login script located?
<crimsun> VR_: you don't have main enabled?
<VR_> or maybe i do have it...
<fogos> jerrykb>, thanks
<VR_> i did a search for smlib, and nothing came up. made a mistake.
<VR_> but it's in there.
<VR_> so lemme try again.
<Deanodriver> thanks for that, it works fine now :)
<Double_D> anyone: i'm trying to upgrade my firefox.  i followed the step-by-step instructions at the wiki site, but when i try to execute 'firefox' from the terminal or from the launcher icon, i receive an error that permission is denied.
<Double_D> terminal error also states that the command is not found.
<Double_D> i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling and i can't even get my 1.0.8 back.  can someone help me?
<orbin> Double_D: upgrade from 1.5.0.1 or, install of 1.5?
<jerrykb> Double_D,   ls -al /usr/bin/firefox  what's it say?
<Double_D> install of 1.5
<VR_> would it be dangerous to install gstreamer10 on breezy
<Confidential> what is the "xfs" thing in the boot?
<orbin> liquidindian: what are you gonna do?
<Double_D> jerrykb: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 12 2006-04-27 00:15 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox
<jerrykb> /opt/firefox exists?
<Double_D> jerrykb: that should be /opt/firefox/firefox, shouldn't it?
<liquidindian> orbin, add the line xmodmap ~/.xmodmap'uname n' in somewhere
<Double_D> yes.
<Double_D> it's a directory.
<jerrykb> Yes, should be /opt/firefox/firefox
<intelikey> hehhe run the dir   :)
<Double_D> ack, what's the command to change that?
<intelikey> directories do need to be executable byw.
<sphex> hi. ok, newb question: how to enable sshd?
<jerrykb> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<intelikey> you'll have to rm the old link to make a new one prolly
<Madpilot> !tell sphex about ssh
<jerrykb> or ;use -f
<orbin> intelikey: yeah, i chmodded wrong once and was wondering why nautilus coudn't enter the dir.  i thought i lost all my data
<sphex> alright. thanks, ubotu.
<Double_D> so, sudo ln -s -f ...?
<jerrykb> yes
<Double_D> glenn@MetalBox:/opt/firefox$ sudo ln -s -f /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefoxln: `/opt/firefox/firefox' and `/usr/bin/firefox/firefox' are the same file
<intelikey> orbin hehhe yeah.    i have most dirs on this box set  001   that's  --------x  perms  :)
<jerrykb> o.O
<jerrykb> maybe i got the order backwards?
<doms> how do i know my local host
<Double_D> okay, took it that time.  now there were two links i was supposed to do that to.
<sphex> BTW, is there a big difference between `apt-get install` and `aptitude install`?
<Double_D> unfortunately, i can no longer see the wiki page :P, do you know what that other link was?
<theCore> what is the proper way to install source packages from upstream CVS repository?
<jerrykb> erm...
<Double_D> i think it was a mozilla-firefox to the same /opt/firefox/firefox....
<jerrykb> oh.. uh
<jerrykb> hang on
<orbin> sphex: different apt tools.  matter of preference
<doms> something the place of va/www/ how do open it
<Confidential> !tell me about rpm
<doms> 172.0.0.1
<intelikey> hut- OH!  i have a hanged gui on box number 1     eeek
<intelikey> 172 ?    errr 127 maybe
<doms> localhost
* slavik learned how to crack wep networks
<slavik> :D
<jerrykb> Double_D:  cd /opt/firefox/plugins/ ; sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .   ;  sudo rm libtotem_mozilla.*
<doms> sori 127
<jerrykb> that one?
<intelikey> looks like  X is not taking input from kbd   and nothing running but X  so mouse is useless....
<Jeffnet> hias, how do i run root commands from the console? specifically how do i edit resolv.conf ?
<sphex> orbin: okay
<Double_D> alright.
<Jeffnet> and how do i turn off DHCP and set my own static ip?
<SaLoMoN> sudo
<SaLoMoN> or sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<jerrykb> Jeffnet,   sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf, sudo /etc/network/interfaces
<Jeffnet> SaLoMoN yes i know that much
<Jeffnet> oh, ok so no need for cmd line switches to sudo...
<Jeffnet> and the pass is just my user pass yes?
<jerrykb> yep
<SaLoMoN> mhh
<SaLoMoN> i have dhcp :|
<intelikey> ouch.   had to   [alt] +[sysctl]  B   the thing.
<Double_D> okay, did that, i still get command not found.
<jerrykb> o.O
<RancidLM> /Ot: does any one here use PGP for emails?
<jerrykb> Double_D,   cd /opt/firefox and do:  ./firefox
<jerrykb> anything come up?
<Double_D> no such fire or directory.
<RancidLM> im wanting to back up my ubuntu but wanna back up my pgp for signing emails .. is their a spcific dir to back up?
<theCore> how could I install a CVS version of gstreamer?
<Double_D> is there any way i just uninstall the whole damn thing and just install 1.0.8 from synaptic?  i've tried just installing, but i getting 'permission denied' returned.
<sphex> hey. how to "reload" /etc/network/interfaces after a change?
<Jeffnet> k, so i set up resolv.conf correctly
<jerrykb> Double_D,  sudo synaptic and mark firefox for re-install should do it.
<intelikey> i'v got to get the three fingure solute working on that box.  this forced reset  it got to be hard on the fs.
<Jeffnet> afaik, but hostnames still don't resolv
<SaLoMoN> sudo?
<Jeffnet> i got setup with DHCP but DHCP set me up wrong... my router gave me itself as the name server
<SaLoMoN> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jeffnet> ahh k
<sphex> SaLoMoN: thanks
<SaLoMoN> the router should give you itself as nameservers
<sleepy_> hello
<intelikey> anyone ever have a box that ctrl+alt+del  didn't work  and it was set in the inittab ?
<Double_D> okay, now it says no such file or directory after i did that.
<jerrykb> router should by your DNS.
<SaLoMoN> it routes from antoher nameserver
<sleepy_> does anyone know how to run ubuntu without opening x-windows
<sleepy_> ?
<SaLoMoN> but if it doenswt work u can try with other nameservers...
<mzuverink> how do I map gcc to version 3.4.5, currently it is 4.0?
<crimsun> mzuverink: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<doms> is their something equavalent flash for linux
<sphex> SaLoMoN: uh oh. I get a red "fail". anyway to get more verbosity?
<Jeffnet> grrr, where is the main config file?
<crimsun> mzuverink: then export CC=gcc-3.4
<intelikey> sleepy start single
<Jeffnet> is there one? like rc.conf?
<jerrykb> sleepy:  change /etc/inittab to default to runlevel 3 instead of 5
<doms> i use nvu
<sleepy_> start single?
<erpo> What do I need to compile into me kernel to get graphical init to work? I compiled my own kernel, but now init boots in text mode without the ubuntu logo and progress bar.
<sleepy_> ok
<Jeffnet> where do i go to change my network settings to not use DHCP
<sleepy_> thanks
<SaLoMoN> lol sphex
<jerrykb> Jeffnet /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun> jerrykb: (Ubuntu has 2-5 being identical by default)
<SaLoMoN> try to stop and start it by hand
<tritium> Jeffnet: we told you.../etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> sleepy_ yes  at the boot prompt  [esc]    and edit the boot line   add   1
<Double_D> jerrykb: i marked it for reinstallation, and now i receive an error that the file doesn't exist.
<SaLoMoN> cYa
<tritium> Jeffnet: you may want to "man interfaces"
<jerrykb> crimson: oh?  erm...
<sphex> SaLoMoN: guess I just read interfaces(5) better too
<Jeffnet> sorry, didn't see it, it scrolled by while i was working with resolv.conf
<crimsun> jerrykb: yes, it's inherited from Debian
<doms> is their something like flash for linux or equavalent
<jerrykb> remove x, gdm from rc.d?
<jerrykb> would that do it?
<tritium> doms: flashplugin, yes
<jerrykb> er rc5.d even?
<Double_D> is there a way to do a system restore with ubuntu?
<doms> no what i want is to install something like flash software
<intelikey> ah looks like maybe the little app  fix_bs_and_del   may be able to fix the hotkey reboot....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doms: There is flash for linux, made by the same people who made flash for windows.
<doms> so i can use for nvu
<sleepy_> thank you very much
<doms> what was the site pls.
<Jeffnet> what's up with "hotpluggable" interfaces?
<suyog> wheredoes w32codecs install itself?
<Jeffnet> i don't have a laptop or wifi
<Jeffnet> do i need that or can i comment it out?
<orbin> suyog: dpkg -L <package>
<tritium> jerrykb: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<jerrykb> tritium, thx
<suyog> orbin: thank you!
<mzuverink> crimsun: it reports that the export CC=gcc-3.4 does not exist
<doms> what was the site pls. of flash for linux
<crimsun> mzuverink: did you ``sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4''?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mzuverink> crimus: yes
<mzuverink> crimsun:yes
<crimsun> mzuverink: and then you typed ``export CC=gcc-3.4''?
<mzuverink> crimsun:yes
<crimsun> mzuverink: pastebin the output from ``gcc-3.4 -v''
<mzuverink> crimsun: I sudo'd it, that was my mistake, it is working now, thank you
<crimsun> mzuverink: np
<intelikey> ah ha.  the delete key is not working correctly in console mode..... now how to fix it ???
<mustard5> crimsun, about the only solution I have found so far are some kernel options to try pci=noacpi  acpi=off noapic nolapic :)
<mustard5> crimsun, does that sound right?
<mustard5> crimsun, well not all of them...just some of them
<crimsun> mustard5: sorry, missing context. For what problem?
<mustard5> crimsun, drumbeat infinite loop
<mustard5> crimsun, at gdm login on VIA motherboard
<crimsun> mustard5: yes, that's are possible workarounds. How does each fare?
<mustard5> I'm just about to try them...I'm using irqpoll atm, but its created other issues
<crimsun> s/that's/those/
<mustard5> crimsun, so I'm going to try these ones and see if they are a better workaround
<crimsun> ok.
* mustard5 goes off to experiment....
<intelikey> it seems that  [del]   does [bs]  in sted    anyone know what to do on a 104key  to fix this ?
<Jeffnet> hmmm, /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't seem to be honoring /etc/network/interfaces
<Jeffnet> as in my eth0 doesn't come up on network restart
<Jeffnet> right now i just have two lines
<Jeffnet> iface eth0 inet static
<Jeffnet> address 192.168.1.10
<crimsun> grep ^'auto eth0' /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun> well if it's just two lines, of course it won't up on boot.
<crimsun> you're missing the requisite "auto eth0"
<Jeffnet> k i just put it in there
<Jeffnet> still doesn't work
<Jeffnet> just restarted
<crimsun> it'll up, but it'll probably be useless until you provide a netmask and gateway
<Jeffnet> mmm, ifconfig reports that only lo is up
<Jeffnet> even after adding auto eth0
<crimsun> does eth0 appear at all?
<Jeffnet> eth0 was up as DHCP before
<Jeffnet> but i was told to use /etc/init.d/networking restart to affect the changes in /etc/network/interfaces
<kaizoku> hello
<Jeffnet> crimson, and no, now eth0 does not appear at all
<slavik> Jeffnet: do 'ifconfig' in terminal
<Jeffnet> slavik, did... only loopback comes up
<kaizoku> how can I boot into just a terminal, without xwindows?
<crimsun> Jeffnet: then the driver for that network card isn't loaded
<Jeffnet> kaizoku, runlevel 3
<slavik> ooh, not good
<ic56> intelikey: when you say "[del]  does [bs] ", presumably you mean the [DEL]  key is outputing a control-H character?
<Jeffnet> crimson, mmmm it came up on boot as DHCP though
<slavik> crimsun: I got kismet to run :D
<Jeffnet> i probed it before with ifconfig
<Jeffnet> and it was up
<kaizoku> hwo do I use runlevel 3?
<Jeffnet> but after restarting the network after changes to /etc/network/interfaces
<Jeffnet> it doesn't come up
<Jeffnet> and i only have those two lines
<crimsun> kaizoku: the same way you use runlevels 2, 4, and 5
<kaizoku> *how
<intelikey> kaizoku boot into single     runlevel 1    ?      or permanant fix ?
<minerale> I have mounted another partition on the same hard drive (ntfs), it mounts fine, but when I try to read it's contents it hangs (I can hear the drive spinning) ... I can boot windows from that partition just fine... idea anyone?
<kaizoku> I don't know how to use those?
<kaizoku> single
<Jeffnet> it *should* at least come up no? whether it is of any use is another story
<kaizoku> I just need to install something that requires x windows servers to be close
<kaizoku> *closed
<crimsun> Jeffnet: pastebin your dmesg
<orbin> minerale: pastebin /etc/fstab
<intelikey> ic56 i don't know what a "control-H character" is  i mean if i type some text and start hitting the [del]  key it starts backspacing and removing the text.
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  has any one here had any problems with not getting a NIC to come up on Breazy?
<slavik> control-H is the backspace in some terminals ...
<slavik> or with some settings
<Jeffnet> crimson, hahah, right... i would... if my network on that machine were up
<s|k> what are the gtk devel packages I need for mplayer?
<s|k> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Jeffnet> i'm not gonna type my whole dmesg sorry
<crimsun> s|k: sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<intelikey> kaizoku at the boot prompt   [esc]    and  edit the  kernel line  adding  1   then boot.
<s|k> crimsun: doesn't work
<slavik> Jeffnet: pastebin it
<Jeffnet> slavik, perhaps you didn't understand what i just said?
<kaizoku> ok, thank you very much
<Jeffnet> anyway, eth0 came up on boot already!!!
<minerale> orbin: http://pastebin.com/684412  --it's hda1
<crimsun> s|k: enable deb-src for main restricted universe multiverse
<Jeffnet> it's just after i reconfigged /etc/network/interfaces
<intelikey> kaizoku it's not required to reboot.
<Jeffnet> why would that be?
<crimsun> intelikey: what does stty -a tell you about erase?
<Jeeves_Moss> Jeffnet:  I'd like to know what you did.  I can't even get my card to come up after a fresh install.
<ic56> intelikey: ok. That's reasonable behaviour for Linux.  My logs show you were investigating a ctl-alt-del not working problem?  So you don't actually mind the behaviour of the del key itself.  Right?
<intelikey> kaizoku you could just issue  sudo init 1  and get to the same place.
<Jeffnet> Jeeves_Moss, uhhh, i didn't do anything "special"
<Jeffnet> Jeeves_Moss, i just installed ubuntu...
<Jeeves_Moss> Jeffnet:  I rember one of my other boxes doing this.  I can ifconfig eth0 up and it will come up, but won't pull a DHCP, and if I static it, the card won't talk to the network
<intelikey> ic56 actually yes i do mind it.... but had just traced the problem of the  ctl-alt-del  to that point.
<Jeffnet> yeh
<Jeffnet> my forcedeth driver is loaded as a module
<Jeffnet> sudo lsmod
<orbin> minerale: where'd you get that options set from? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Jeffnet> | grep forcedeth
<Jeffnet> yeilds the driver
<Jeeves_Moss> Jeffnet:  so, any ideas on this one?  Its kinda annoying. I'd like to get the card up so I can start to install the SMTP server.
<Jeffnet> and that is the driver for my card...
<intelikey> crimsun what exactly am i looking for there in   stty -a  ?
<orbin> minerale: go to that page and use the relevant options set in the table under "editing fstab manualy"
<Jeffnet> Jeeves_Moss, what card?
<Jeeves_Moss> Jeffnet:  eth0
<Jeffnet> Jeeves_Moss, you may need to load the appropriate module... but i'm having a tough time with mine even when my module is loaded
<crimsun> intelikey: whether erase = ^?; appears
<Jeffnet> Jeeves_Moss, no no... what's your actual card
<Jeffnet> Jeeves_Moss, make model chipset
<ic56> intelikey: I don't recall how to fix ctl-alt-del but I am expert in command line control issues.  What behaviour do you want from your [DEL]  key?
<ervine> hello
<ervine> hi
<crimsun> intelikey: if not, is it set to ^H  ?
<Jeeves_Moss> Jeffnet:  I pulled this card from a knowen working box.  Thats what pisses me off.  I'll have to pull the card to look @ it again.
<intelikey> crimsun there seems to be no mention of  del   but erase = ^?   is there.
<jazzmister> hello
<Jeeves_Moss> Jeffnet:  I find it strange that I can force the card up (the show up on ifconfig), but I can't get it to talk to the oustide world.
<intelikey> ic56  i want [del]   to  delete  like it is supposed to  :)
<crimsun> intelikey: try: stty erase '^H'
<orbin> intelikey: is this straight console? or gnome-terminal?
<ic56> intelikey: meaning you want it to delete characters to the right of the cursor rather than to backspace over characters to teh left of the cursor?
<minerale> orbin: I did not set that up, the default install for ubuntu did it, i'm not quite sure where/how that mount is called
<s|k> crimsun: I have dapper, I can't seem to get the multiverse or universe repositories to stay checked
<intelikey> orbin console
<crimsun> s|k: and if you manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list using $EDITOR ?
<noiesmo> s|k, you need to apply at bottom of adept display repos page
<fxc065> hi is there a pre installed program for the kid to organize schedule? ive gone to #edubuntu but i think everybody's in sleepy mode
<intelikey> ic56 actually the char above the cursor   pulling the ones to the right back to it.   not the  char to the left of the cursor  and backing the cursor up         but  yes  i think we are saying the same thing ...
<orbin> gee, kids need to schedule these days? :-/
<intelikey> crimsun  setting    stty erase '^H'      youch...  not that.
<orbin> minerale: ok, try the wiki options instead: ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<crimsun> intelikey: ok, so you've got another keymapping issue altogether, it seems
<crimsun> intelikey: reverting it to ^? should ... well, revert it to the 'less broken' one
<eric> hi all. Is this a good place to ask noob questions ?
<crimsun> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<orbin> eric: sure
<intelikey> crimsun yeah it did but it borked the  bs key now  lol
<eric> ok .. thanks
<intelikey> bassicly   my del key is doing what bs should do.  and  bs is hosed  it prints  ^H  when pressed
<jenda> Good morning... my metacity hangs on start up - is there a way to diagnose that? Say a detailed log that would tell me what it's doing?
<Jeffnet> does anyone have any familiarity with the forcedeth drivers?
<Jeffnet> there's not much to go on with google
<wy> Anyone has ideas about an opensource chat server?
<eric> trying to play  an encryped dvd commerical movie in vlc using breezy. VLC was downloaded using synaptic, I know deCSS is active, and so is DMA. The movie comes up stuttering, with more noise than picture.
<ic56> intelikey: ok, so we understand each other.  And here's the answer: what you want is not available in a traditional unix teletype, which is what Linux console mode emulates.  However, the GNU line library, may be capable of overriding that.
<Jeffnet> wy, yes lots of people have lots of ideas about open source chat servers
<intelikey> ic56 what i want works in hoary just fine.  and all other linux's  but this dapper upgrade is the only place it doesn't work
<Jeffnet> wy, what idea would you like?
<wy> Jeffnet:  I'd like something like icq or MSN. But the server source code must be open source
<ic56> intelikey: I see however that your stty settings are incorrect, given your keyboard map.  Type "stty erase '^h'", like crimsun advised you.  This will fix your [Backspace]  key.  Once that is remapped, [DEL]  might just work too.  Or it might not.  Let me know.
<orbin> eric: does it work in totem?
<eric> orbin, totem semi-freezes
<intelikey> ic56 yes.  that fixed the bs key.  now what is the code for  standard  del
<orbin> eric: install totem-xine, then try it again
<r0xoR> yay, internet works now
<r0xoR> schweet
<minerale> orbin: I changed fstab, mounted hda1 -t ntfs /media/win ... but when I ls I get a huge list of files such as "ZZZQ42D0.RUD'
<eric> ok. Any thoughts why vlc is unhappy ?
<intelikey> on this box erase is set to ^?   and it works correctly.      why doesn't that work on the other box ?
<ic56> intelikey: there are multiple software layers involved here.  At the tty device driver level, the thing you call a delete function doesn't exit.  Only backspace exists and it's called "erase".  Above that layer, sits the readline library (optionally -- bash uses it older shells don't have anything like that.  The question is, what is the behaviour of your [DEL]  key now?
<daaku> wy: jabber?
<r0xoR> is mozilla thunderbird an available package on ubuntu?
<orbin> minerale: so you remounted the partition?
<wy> daaku:  It's OK. I think. Where can I find a good server
<intelikey> it prints  ^?  on the screen ic56
<daaku> wy: maybe http://www.jabber.org/software/servers.shtml will help?
<orbin> r0xoR: yes
<minerale> orbin: yep, did so manually... i'll try the automagical script to see if it works
<intelikey> [del] [del] [del] [del]  = ^?^?^?^?
<r0xoR> orbin, ok how do i install it
<r0xoR> i don't see it in synaptic
<r0xoR> and sudo apt-get install thunderbird doesn't work
<orbin> r0xoR: it's called mozilla-thunderbird
<r0xoR> tried that too
<orbin> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: (Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client), section mail, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10124 kB, Installed size: 30572 kB
<r0xoR> ... so what command do i use to install it
<orbin> it's in main.  are your repos sources ok?
<wy> daaku: Thank you very much!
<daaku> intelikey: i had that problem on some machine too, i fixed that instance by adding 'set input-meta on' in ~/.inputrc (it was a while ago, but i'm pretty sure it was that line)
<daaku> wy: np
<r0xoR> orbin, i haven't set up any repos yet... i was wondering if there were outside repos you guys use?
<r0xoR> or if there's basically just the default ubuntu repo
<r0xoR> (i'm coming from fedora lately)
<orbin> ubotu: tell r0xoR about components
<orbin> ubotu: tell r0xoR about repos
<orbin> r0xoR: check the pms from ubotu ... and welcome aboard
<intelikey> daaku that didn't seem to change a thing.
<ic56> intelikey: the reason your two boxes behave differently is that the keyboard map (which is the layer below the tty device driver) has been set to be different.  Keyboard maps I'm not familiar with, so I can't help you with making your two boxes same.  However, your immediate problem is to configure readline to recognize character 127 (which is what ^? is) and map it to a right delete function.  The command daaku recommends
<ic56> intelikey: ... but the config file is the right one. Try it.
<ic56> intelikey: Checking the bash manpage now for you.
<ic56> intelikey: ok the function you want is called forward-backward-delete-char hang on...
<r0xoR> orbin, , yup that looks like it did it
<intelikey> ok
<eric> orbin, xine-totem works ! Very cool -- ty !
<r0xoR> oh wow, did that ever do it :)
<orbin> eric: yw.  weird though.  i thought vlc was the supposed play-anything player
<orbin> r0xoR: sweet
<r0xoR> ok now i have an icon in my upper right taskbar saying "New updates available"
<r0xoR> should i trust that?
<r0xoR> lol... that thing is dangerous on fedora :P
<intelikey> ic56 echo 'forward-backward-delete-char on' > .inputrc    ?
<orbin> r0xoR: well, you updated your repositories, so it found updates for installed packages
<orbin> r0xoR: yeah, it's pretty safe
<r0xoR> k, i think i'll do that last... before i go to sleep
<r0xoR> which will be soon actually
<orbin> r0xoR: apt is a lot better than rpm from what i've heard
<daaku> intelikey: actually, you need to reproduce the exact control char in .inputrc, i can tell you how to do that with vim
<ic56> intelikey: try adding this to your ~/.inputrc : set forward-backward-delete-char d
<intelikey> k  testing
<daaku> ic56: cool. didnt know about that
<ic56> intelikey: oops there should be a backslash before teh trailing d.
<YouCeyE> hi.. how can i configure headset with microphone in linux?
<intelikey> no change ic56
<YouCeyE> it shows in kmix but not able to see if it works
<intelikey> oh  ok
<eric> orbin, vlc still showing noise. Oh well
<intelikey> still no change
<ic56> daaku, intelikey: there's a lot more of this cool stuff in the bash manpage.  Look for it under the "READLINE" heading (the manpage is huge, so use your pager's search function to get to the spot).
<YouCeyE> i am using a usb headset
<ic56> intelikey: hmmm.  I haven't actually tried this myself :-).  Let me try it.
<daaku> ic56: yup, been going through that and finding new things for the last few years!
<intelikey> eeeek yes there is a change....  the function keys dont work there anymore.
<orbin> YouCeyE: searched the forum yet?
<YouCeyE> nope..
<orbin> ubuntuforums.org
<daaku> intelikey: you could try the hardcoded(?) way
<intelikey> lets try another way.   what package sets up the key mapping ?
<intelikey> i'll dpkg-reconfigure that dude and see what happens
<intelikey> ?
<eric> Problem with wireless: D-link 510 not recognized by breezy. The auto-detect was not working, so I skipped that part of the install, figuring I could set it up afterwards. I can see a 'Marvell 802.11 device in the device manager, but when I open the System:networking config program, the device does not show up; and oddly, I do not have an 'add' option
<intelikey> basicly i have two backspace keys  the [b-s]  and the [del]   they do the same thing.     that is not normal linux behaviour
<pierre-> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<orbin> eric: apparently it should work ootb, but...
<orbin> ubotu: tell eric about wireless
<fxc065> orbin yes why not, im trying to make my kid learn c, and shell scripting soon. why the hell not prep up her schedule
<volstersfar> How to update ubuntu breezy badger to ubuntu breezy badger 64 bit?
<daaku> intelikey: vim ~/.inputrc, then go to the end of the file, add a new line: "[Hit Ctrl-V, then backspace] " : forward-backward-delete-char --- and then :wq, and open a new shell
<orbin> fxc065: no offense intended.
<hyphenated> volstersfar: I'm not sure if that's such a good idea, compared to installing the 64-bit version
<signature16> in cups for the servername can i just put 127.0.0.1?
<fxc065> orbin oh likewise! i was just saying :P
<fxc065> signature16 thats what i placed haha
<volstersfar> ok, is there a hard way to do?
<signature16> fx065: and it works fine?
<fxc065> signature16 ya for the mean time
<fxc065> are you installing it first-hand?
<ic56> intelikey: ok, This syntax worked: "DEL: forward-backward-delete-char"  (w/out the 2ble quotes)
<volstersfar> I got dual xeon and have already installed 32-bit
<orbin> fxc065: so was i :P  my chuikdhood consisted of playing restuarant w/ leaves as hamburgers.  just amazed at how dast kids are learning stuff i've only started a few years ago.
<orbin> sp/chuikdhoodchildhood
<orbin> s/dast/fsat
<orbin> meh, obviously i should have paid more attention to english :P
<hyphenated> orbin: those sed expressions really clarify things ;-)
<fxc065> i wish i started like when i was 12ish
<orbin> hyphenated: lol
<fxc065> :((
<fxc065> i feel too old
<intelikey> testing
<hyphenated> failed
<ic56> intelikey: daaku's syntax might work too, though it's dependent on the top layer of the keyboard map.
<doms> what exactly the package name of mysql should i install
<fxc065> drapper drakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee cant waaaaaaaait
<hyphenated> doms: probably mysql-server
<ic56> intelikey: don't forget to test by spawning a new bash.
<hyphenated> fxc065: keep talking like that and we will think you _are_ 12ish ;-)
<doms> mysql-server , php and
<hyphenated> !lamp
<intelikey> yeah don't want to test it with a reboot   hehhe :)
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<fxc065> im only 22 so its still forgive-able if theres such a word
<fxc065> :PppppppppppPppppp
<fxc065> boo mySQL
<fxc065> yay Pgsql
<hyphenated> mysql has fast selects, and basic database features. quite often, that's all people want and need
<fxc065> yeah it's fast thats one edge over pg
<doms> what version of mysql-server is it 4 or 5
<hyphenated> if you don't need complex column types, or triggers or real foreign keys, then you probably shouldn't use postgres
<daaku> doms: apt-cache search mysql-server
<hyphenated> doms: apt-cache show foo will give you plenty of info
<daaku> and when installing try: apt-get -V install mysql-server
<ic56> intelikey: oops, I just realised it isn't working right for me -- it slightly modified the behavioiur of my backspace key.  Then again, I'm logged in remotely so I'm not dealing with local console.
<doms> i hav a 4 version and 5 version in my synaptic whats the best to install
<hyphenated> doms: it shouldn't matter that much. read the lamp thing that ubotu was telling you, and you'll get a nice working system set up
<intelikey> ic56 nope your code didn't change a thing.   and daaku i didn't test yours because that box is off line and vi isn't installed.
<doms> i'am pretty newbie in Apache, PHP, MySQL, i'am a second year high school student this is our project hope somebody can help me
<doms> to clarify it well
<intelikey> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<hyperstream> doms, google is your friend.
<hyperstream> also. man :)
<ic56> intelikey: you don't need vi to test daaku's solution.  Do this:  cat >> ~/.inputrc  and then type daaku's text (without the ^v).  End with a newline and then ^D.  If you open the file in an editor, then you should be able to verify that the right characters got entered into the file.
<biberao> hey which pdf reader is on ubuntu by default?
<daaku> biberao: evince
<biberao> how to start it on console?
<daaku> type evince?
<orbin> biberao: type evince :)
<intelikey> ok i cat > .inputrc       and then what ?
<doms> i hav php5 in my synaptic thats the file should i install
<biberao> ok thanks
<hyphenated> intelikey: nono, cat >> .inputrc
<ic56> intelikey: dude! You only used one right angle?  You just overwrote teh file!
<hyphenated> or just load it in an editor
<intelikey> "[Hit Ctrl-V, then backspace] " : forward-backward-delete-char   ????
<intelikey> ic56 there was no file.
<intelikey> can't over write what isn't there.
<ic56> intelikey: How could you have tested my solution without creating a file?
<intelikey> i didn't test without creating.....   i rm'd the file that didn't help.
<intelikey> sop new file doesn't fix it gets rm'd ....
<biberao> ok thx
<biberao> byebye
<ic56> intelikey: so, for daaku's solution, you press ctl-H then colon (:), then a space, then type forward-delete.... After pressing [ENTER] , press ctl-D.
<daaku> doms: mysql5, php5, apache2 are all well working versions, and good for development (and deployment depending on how conservative you are) - but your best bet is to install versions that will closely match your production machine
<doms> wow
<doms> good
<intelikey> ok testing
<ic56> intelikey: in other words, daaku's solution uses a literal ctl-H character instead of my symbolic "DEL" notation.
<pierre-> !wine
<intelikey> is it forward-delete ?
<idefix> how long is the webcam command supposed to take?
<doms> i hav a school project , thats why how i pressure to study mysql,php,apache
<intelikey> not forward-backward-delete like the others ?
<ic56> intelikey: forward-backward-delete-char
<intelikey> k
<doms> daaku from were are you
<intelikey> hehhe that does nothing either.
<idefix> anyone familia with the webcam(-image upload to website)-command?
<intelikey> the del key is still a backspace key
<daaku> intelikey: how are you testing if it works or not?
<intelikey> by logging in another tty
<daaku> doms: i'm from india
<doms> do you some sample of Php, apache, mysql
<idefix> what's wrong if the webcam command takes forever?
<doms> like relational database
<MistaED> hey does anyone know a lot about ipods? like i just bought one for use with amarok but do i need to use itunes to do the initial setup of it?
<ic56> daaku brings up a point:  To test, I typed some characters, then moved into the middle of the string with a few ctl-B keystrokes, then pressed the [DEL]  key.  Until we get it *just* right, [DEL]  might behave identically to [Backspace]  when it's at the end of a line.
<Tater> hey all, how do I go about installing mp3 and xvid codecs in ubuntu?
<doms> xmms-mad
<Madpilot> !tell Tater about mp3
<doms> for mp3 format
<Tater> thanks Madpilot
<intelikey> ic56 that would be a good point but that is the way i've been testing it all along the middle of a string.
<daaku> doms: if you are really interested in web development, i would suggest delicious & blogs as a good way to learn and keep up
<ic56> intelikey: so it still doesn't work.  Mmmm.  Anyone else wanna weigh-in on this?
<doms> what was that
<doms> what do you mean by delicious and blogs
<Madpilot> Tater, np
<ic56> intelikey: Wow! Wait a minute! your [DEL]  key is generating ^? (ASCII 127) -- not ^H (ASCII 8).  You need to test daaku's solution again.  This time, instead of pressing ctl-H, press your [DEL]  key (which will output a ^? character).
<daaku> doms: google is your friend :)
<intelikey> ic56 i even thought it might be a bad keyboard,  so i powered off and replaced it.   same thing.  del=backspace  any  place
<intelikey> ic56 ok the  cat > .inputrc   thingy ?
<yourwelcome> how can i bind 2 adsl line with dial in if the Ubuntu support? Any chinese here??
<ic56> intelikey: "press your [DEL]  key" --> I meant when creating the .inputrc config.
<yourwelcome> any chinese here???
<intelikey> yeah i'm there
<intelikey> add the :  or not ?
<hyperstream> anyone here use LMMS?
<ic56> intelikey: there is nothing wrong with the keyboard. Its behaviour is perfectly normal.  The problem is in sw.
<ic56> intelikey: Yes on the :
<idefix> yo jiau yourwelcom
<orbin> hyperstream: what is it?
<hyperstream> linux clone of fruity loops
<Madpilot> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<intelikey> did exactly like before.   still  del=backspace
<idefix> !webcam
<ubotu> from memory, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<Coldmeiser> hi all
<Coldmeiser> could anyone please tell me how i can remove ubunto off my mac?
<daaku> doms: a lot of active web/php/rails/css/xml/css developers have active blogs with development related posts, and usually have a delicious account with useful links to development related content (examples, tutorials, tricks...)
<carlk> just installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/net/kismet - "FATAL: Could not find 'monitor' private ioctl or use the newer style 'mode monitor' command.  This typically means that the drivers have not been patched ..."   I seem to remember hearing that the ubuntu kernel included the orinoco patchs - how do I find out?
<ic56> intelikey: the syntax is: <keystroke> : <function>  Where keystroke can be specified in a large variety of ways, including things like "M-x", "alt-ctrl-x", "DEL", "d", or a simple character like "a".
<ic56> intelikey: and where function is one of the editing functions of the readline library, as listed in the bash manual.
<carlk> Coldmeiser, put somethig else on
<Coldmeiser> linux wont alow it
<Coldmeiser> ive been trying all day
<Tater> coldmeiser cant you just delete the partitions?
<carlk> Coldmeiser, what are you trying to install?
<Coldmeiser> im trying to get macos back on
<orbin> delete the ubuntu partitions and restore the mac bootloader (is there such a thing)?
<carlk> Coldmeiser, I would ask in a #macos channel
<daaku> Coldmeiser: put in your OS X install cd/dvd, and boot while holding the  'c' key
<carlk> or find a mac guy here :)
<intelikey> ic56 yes i was trying to find a fix for it.
<Coldmeiser> i bought this mac from a charity and it had ubuntu installed it has taken ove the mac
<Coldmeiser> it wont allow any of the mac funtions
<Coldmeiser> and it wasnt installed properly
<Coldmeiser> so i need to remove it so i can install mac os
<Tater> lol, it dosn't want you to install macos
<carlk> Coldmeiser, linux is only on the drive, the mac is ... more
<carlk> Coldmeiser, if daaku's help didnt help, try mine
<Coldmeiser> linux wont let me do anything at all
<intelikey> ic56 the question i have is, is forward-backward-delete-char the function i want.  is there not just a delete-char function ?
<Tater> Coldmeiser, just reboot with a bootable install disc in the drive
<Coldmeiser> ive done that linux wont allow a cd boot
<carlk> Coldmeiser, I am sure if you ask nicely it will let you join a mac channel :)
<Coldmeiser> even apple couldnt help
<Coldmeiser> its a linux issue not a mac os issue
<carlk> Coldmeiser, no, it isn't
<Tater> Coldmeiser, linux has nothing to do with the bootup until the bootloader is loaded, check your bios options make sure the boot order of the disks is correct
<Coldmeiser> YES IT IS
<orbin> no it's not.  ubuntu doesn't stop you from being able to boot a cd
<carlk> NO IT ISNT!
<Tater> Coldmeiser, if you don't want to listen then no one can help you
<Coldmeiser> well its not alowing me to do it
<carlk> we just need to yell moe
<Coldmeiser> ive been at it all day
<Tater> Coldmeiser, linux has NOTHING to do with what your computer does when it boots up
<hyperstream> Coldmeiser, rotf. linux doesnt control what boots up.
<hyperstream> your motherboard aka bios does
<Coldmeiser> ive been dealing with macs sicne i was a kid and have never in my life seen this
<carlk> Coldmeiser, the "it" that is causing you problems isn't linux - it is something that happens before linux has a chance to do anything
<highvoltage> or your bootloader, after that
<ic56> intelikey: well, this function supposedly deletes what's under the cursor.  Though it turns out that it isn't *quite* right: at the end of the line, it changes behaviour to that of a regular backspace key.  There may be a more appropriate function.  But our main problem here is that you're getting no reaction.  Wait a min. Maybe readline config file isn't being read for you.  Let me check my env.
<Coldmeiser> yaboot
<carlk> Coldmeiser, unless linux has now taken over your house, power company, keyboard and microwave...
<Coldmeiser> the guy who installed this os hasent done it properly
<Tater> lmao
<Tater> Coldmeiser, who cares, wipe the partitions and reinstall
<Tater> boot from a floppy a cd whatever
<carlk> Tater, can you re-partition a runnign drive?
<Coldmeiser> LISTEN SMARTARSE IM ASKING FOR HELP NOT OHH GO FUCK YOURSELVS
<daaku> Coldmeiser: do you have a Mac OS X install CD?
<highvoltage> to late
<daaku> oh well
<highvoltage> that's the most agro mac user i've ever seen.
<Tater> carlk yeah, you can't partition a mounted drive
<intelikey> ic56 it is reading the .inputrc because one time it hosed the F keys
<Tater> lol that dude was hilarious
<Tater> Linux is the virus
<carlk> I am curious about the "mac experts" that said it was a linux thing
<Madpilot> highvoltage, he must have been suffering OSX withdrawl :P
<intelikey> and another time the c key went south
<daaku> hehe, and he has been 'dealing with macs sicne [he]  was a kid''
<highvoltage> Madpilot: heh :)
* highvoltage wonders how old he is now
<capiCrimm> when I unclick expand for gnome little bar thingys are one each end of the panel. Anyone know how to get rid of them(there not auto-expand).
<doms> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');   what something do replace it
<intelikey> a kid dealing with something sense they were a kid ?
<carlk> daaku, guessing that is about 6 months :)
<orbin> capiCrimm: if you want manual hide/unhide capabilit, the buttons need to be there
<orbin> capabilit+y
<ic56> intelikey: really?  Let's try this: map the function to the tab key.  specify TAB (3 letters uppercase) as the key.  Rest is same.  Let me know.  Don't login, just start a new bash to test it.
<daaku> carlk: you give him too much credit :p
<capiCrimm> orbin, they un/hide unhide.  I turned that off. These are like a seperator on each end of the panel.
<intelikey> ic56 hmmmm odd  tab  only beeps at me...
<orbin> capiCrimm: right-click>remove if that doesn't work post a screenshot
<ic56> intelikey: your ctl-B'ing into the middle of your command line, press TAB, and the computer beeps?
<intelikey> yes
<doms> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('yourpassword');   what something do replace it
<Tater> Madpilot, thanks mang mp3 = working,  I got to learn how to use apt-get package system a lot better
<intelikey> well not  ctl-B   but  [<-] 
<Madpilot> Tater, cool
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Tater about synaptic
<ic56> intelikey: you said earlier you didn't have vi because this system was offline or something.  What did you mean?  Is this system at teh install stage?
<Tater> I'm a Gentoo user myself, but wanted to give Ubuntu a shot and am really impressed so far as far as auto detection and install and what not went
<intelikey> ic56 no no.  i'm on dialup and the boxes are not lan'd  so to get that box online i have to exit here...
<daaku> Tater: i think the only thing i miss from gentoo is the colored output of gentoo related commands :)
<ic56> intelikey: what do you mean by getting a box online?
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<Hattori> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP but still got same problem
<capiCrimm> is there any specific reason to use apt-get over aptitude? I've been using aptitude, but I see so many people still using apt-get, is there something I'm missing?
<momo3> http://israel.275mb.com/index2.php
<intelikey> me wonders what "online" means where ic56 is from.....   online means connected to the internet when said around here.
<Tater> daaku, I miss the speed, I got two identical laptops both 1ghz celeron chips with 256Mbof ram, and the gentoo laptop is so much quicker
<henryangelofruin> hi shit!!!!
<ic56> intelikey: I mean, why do you need to disconnect from here in order to type something on the console of the other box?
<henryangelofruin> fuck all!!!!
<ic56> intelikey: wait, are you telling me you are dialing into the boxes which we are testing?  You are not physically at the console?
<daaku> Tater: really? are you using dapper or breezy?
<Tater> breezy
<Hobbsee> henryangelofruin: that's unnecessary
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<momo3> http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Google.htm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Tater> daaku you didn't notice a sizeable speed decrease in a lot of your apps, like loadtime of the app and what not
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.pool8840.interbusiness.it]  by Madpilot
* henryangelofruin was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<daaku> Tater: ah. i felt a slight general `slowness` with breezy too, but dapper's performance i felt is much better
<Tater> hmmm maybe I will have to try this dapper that you speak of
<capiCrimm> orbin, http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.5.0.2&os=linux&lang=en-US
<intelikey> ic56 we are obviously miscommunicating here.    i've been typing things on the consoles of both boxes...    what i said is that  vi is not installed on that box (this one either for that matter)  and that the box is not online so i can't install vi there.     had nothing to do with using the console....
<daaku> Tater: this is my desktop system though, so when i say slow/fast, its mostly percieved performance, not necessarily actual performance
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> weird.
<Tater> anyway to flip breezy into dapper or will it require a reinstall
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, ??
<Hobbsee> Mad
<Tater> daaku ahh, see the 256MB of ram really lets me see when things lag :P
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: sorry, i thought my alias hadnt worked the first itme - i was attempting to ban the guy :P
<daaku> Tater: also, iirc breezy doesnt have preempt, dapper does
<capiCrimm> Tater, yes, but one you go dapper you really can't go back.
<ic56> intelikey: ah, I see.  But both boxes have a full ubuntu install?
<intelikey> i fixed it.
<Tater> capiCrimm, I don't care about going back daaku preempt?
<intelikey> ic56 you can stop helping me now.   i got it.   thanks for all your trubble.
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: in fact, it didnt.  i've got no idea why though.  grr.
<capiCrimm> Tater, then edit /etc/apt/sources to say dapper instead of breezy.
<intelikey> ic56 yes hoary here and dapper there
<ic56> intelikey: was it a typo in your typing-in the .inputrc config?
<intelikey> ic56 no.
<capiCrimm> Tater, then do $aptitude update and $aptitude dist-upgrade
<ic56> intelikey: what was it then?
<Tater> capiCrimm, from the console perform that?
<carlk> how can I tell what patches have been applied to the kernel and modules? (in particular the orinoco)
<daaku> can someone try google.com?
<Tater> capiCrimm, do I just remove all instances of the word breezy and replace it with dapper?
<mwe> carlk: download the linux-image package, that should get the patches as well I think
<ryan_> i have just started on linux and not sure how to load any thing like drivers and programs
<mwe> carlk: I did it and IIRC that was how
<ic56> daaku: google.com pingable from Canada.
<daaku> ic56: i can ping it too actually, but the page doesnt seem to load..
<ryan_> can any one help me
<daaku> damn it, crappy isp dns servers!!
<Tater> root@ubuntu:/home/tyler# $aptitude update && $aptitude dist-update
<Tater> bash: update: command not found
<Tater> crap
<Tater> stupid split
<dvd-rw> wb :s
<Tater> root@ubuntu:/home/tyler# $aptitude update && $aptitude dist-update
<Tater> bash: update: command not found
<Tater> capiCrimm, any idea on what I'm doing wrong there?
<harisund> 668 nicks.Wow. Is that an average in this channel here?
<intelikey> ic56 i added the laten1 mapping to the keyboard setup     it seems that that is where the delete key is mapped correctly     i  rm'd the .inputrc  and tested with the new US-laten1 keymap  and it works.    still don't have  ctrl+alt+del  reboot  fixed yet.
<carlk> harisund, yup
<intelikey> wonder if i could set that to ctrl-alt-f12  or something ?
<doms> grant delete, insert, select, update on guestbook to root@localhost indentified by 1214;
<intelikey> the line in this  inittab and that one are exactly the same  "ca:01:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -t1 -a -r now"
<Madpilot> harisund, yes
<capiCrimm> no one knows how to get rid of the bar thingies in this screenshot?
<harisund> Wow ! I am really impressed..
<capiCrimm> Tater, sorry channel must have got split or something. First you need sudo infront of the commands. Second $ was just to indicate prompt(and I should have used # because you need root). :D
<ic56> intelikey: do you mean US-latin1 with an "i"?
<Tater> yeah I ran that from root so do I still need sudo in front of the command even if I'm running it from root
<capiCrimm> orbin, here's a screenshot http://tinyurl.com/lqjmq
<intelikey> ic56 yeah did i typo that  :)
<capiCrimm> Tater, no if your root, then you don't need sudo.
<Tater> capiCrimm, yeah didn't think so
<intelikey> i don't have sudo installed,  it can't be used here anyway.
<capiCrimm> intelikey, how can you not have sudo installed with ubuntu, even server install gives you it?
<Tater> man one of the wickedest pieces of software would have to be amarok, its the king of music players
<ic56> intelikey: I don't think you can remap ctl-alt-del easily.  I think the choice of keystroke is hardcoded in the kernel.  Would love it if you proved me wrong though...
<intelikey> capiCrimm i apt got removed it  :)
<daaku> Tater: before google got lost, i was trying to find this: http://www.itworld.com/nl/lnx_tip/11022001/ (reg preempt)
<intelikey> ic56 hmmmm   i like  a challange.....  let me see what can be done.
<Tater> daaku, thanks capiCrimm what was the second command aptitude dist-update
<capiCrimm> intelikey, ah. I personally never got how sudo is more secure if your giving root access with user-passwords.
<capiCrimm> Tater, dist-upgrade
<Tater> capiCrimm, ok thanks bro
<intelikey> capiCrimm that's ok.   there are no passwords on this box either.
<capiCrimm> update just refreshes apts cache of all the packages, update updates them, and dist-update updates them with special attention to dependencies.
<intelikey> lol  passwd is not even installed.
<intelikey> tty2 [root#~]  passwd -l
<intelikey> bash: passwd: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!10373019@*.inter.net.il]  by Madpilot
<ikha> hy
<capiCrimm> no one knows how to get rid of the little grey bars in the panels here -> http://tinyurl.com/lqjmq
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<er4z0r> re
<ic56> : my inittab line (on breezy) reads: ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -t1 -a -r now
<ic56> ^ for
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ic56> ^ for intelikey
<intelikey> ic56 that may well be the issue.    i'll add a 4 and see what it does.
<intelikey> default is runlevel 4 on that box.   1 on this one.
<ic56> intelikey: yes, that is definitely the issue.
<capiCrimm> intelikey, I'm failing to see how you can log in without a password...
<intelikey> that looks like that did.
<intelikey> capiCrimm i don't log in on this box
<sinap7> guenas
<Nabiki> Good evening. :)
<sinap7> alguien habla espaol?
<sinap7> veo que nadie
<sinap7> =(
<capiCrimm> intelikey... now I'm stumped. Your a user on a box that your not logged into...
<Hattori> i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<Hattori> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP but still got same problem
<intelikey> capiCrimm exactly
<intelikey> capiCrimm i'm both a user and root on a box that no one can log in on
<capiCrimm> intelikey, what are you, a system job that morphed some AI?
<intelikey> lol
<ic56> CariCrimm: the point of the sudo setup is that (1) the desktop user need not maintain a separate root account with config files and separate password and (2) said user is discouraged from making a habit of logging as root and doing daily work under that account.  Thus only sysadmin work is done with root privileges.  Not browsing, not mail reading, not any of the most likely infection vectors.
<intelikey> well that's kinda the jest  but in reverse.   i setup an init function to open my console for me when it boots
<r0xoR> r0xoR
<r0xoR> O0o
<r0xoR> hmm... i guess that works well enough
<ic56>  the point of the sudo setup is that (1) the desktop user need not
<ic56>   maintain a separate root account with config files and separate password and
<ic56>   (2) said user is discouraged from making a habit of logging as root and
<ic56>   doing daily work under that account.  Thus only sysadmin work is done with
<ic56>   root privileges.  Not browsing, not mail reading, not any of the most likely
<ic56>   infection vectors.
<ic56> ooops! sorry!
<intelikey> didn't i just read that....
<intelikey> well sudo is not usable on systems that mount nosuid    so i never learned to like it.
<carlk> "Kernel tree not found - please set KERNEL_PATH." - what do I need to apt-get?
<intelikey> linux-source-<blah>
<ic56> intelikey: your last statement about sudo is nonsensical. SUID is essential for basic unix functionality.  How do you think passwd works?  or su?
<intelikey> ic56 all my boxes mount nosuid
<intelikey> su is also un usable on this box
<intelikey> ic56 also did you miss my statement about passwd not being installed on this box ?
<ic56> intelikey: if you mount the filesystem containing /usr/bin with nosuid, then passwd won't work.  While that is perfectly acceptable for the kind of thing you are concocting, you cannot claim that as a reasonable multi-user unix setup.
<intelikey> passwd will work.    you just have to login as root to use it.
<intelikey> i know,   i use it on the other box.  and  all my boxes are no suid all mounts.
<Fuzzy76> I'm a bit unsure where to report this... The install cd is case-insensitive for wlan ssids, while the installed desktop isn't. I typed my ssid with wrong casing at the install, and it worked. Up until the point where my system was installed and ready to go. And suddenly my wlan stopped working with no error message. :-/
<mwe> intelikey: interesting. Out of curiousity why are you doing this?
<ic56> intelikey: do you have an ordinary userid somewhere in your setup or do you run firefox as root?
<intelikey> mwe cause it's linux.   because i can.   ;/
<gud> peace! is this the right chanel to ask for noob-help?
<carlk> FunnyLookinHat, launchpad.net - leave the package blank
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<mwe> intelikey: I not questioning what you are doing, just curious. can you explain what you can gain by doing it?
<intelikey> ic56 i don't like ff  but i use a " ordinary userid "   for  all  non-admin  actions.
<nomed> hi all
<gud> im trying to delete a file, but it says i dont have sufficiant right or something
<nomed> i remember quolibet had support for internet radio ...
<gud> is there anyway i can use the "sudo"-thing here
<nomed> is it just me ? ...or it's not there anymore ?
<mwe> gud: sudo rm foobar
<nomed> quodlibet even
<gud> like sudo rm foobar /blabla/myfile?
<mwe> gud: yeah. be sure it's ok to remove the file though
<ic56> intelikey: so, to change the password for your ordinary userid, you login as root to do it?
<intelikey> mwe on this particular install.  about 150m disk space that was desprately needed   on the others  where disk space is not tight,  just that i like the setup of no suid,   means that anything that comes in on the wire is less likely to be affecting the rest of the system....  that may just be mintel.  but i like it.
<intelikey> ic56 on the boxes that have passwd  yes.   on this one there is no passwd and no login  *getty
<ic56> gud: mwe meant:  "sudo rm /blabla/myfile"
<mattsches> hi ... after updating to dapper, i've got a strange problem with some *.list files in /var/lib/dpkg/info that i can't chown/rm/whatever as root
<mwe> gud: oh yes, what ic56 said. sudo rm foobar was a example. sudo rm /path/to/file is what you want
<gud> mwe: i think its ok. im having trouble installing my wirelesscard. so i read here what i am to to : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&page=23
<intelikey> mattsches immutable ?   lsattr it
<mattsches> anyone seen a user like this before?    -rw-r--r-- 1 2175008768 root 916 2005-10-15 01:27 emacs21-bin-common.list
<gud> does it seem right?
<mattsches> lsattr emacs21-bin-common.list
<mattsches> s----a--c--XEj--- emacs21-bin-common.list
<intelikey> s
<gud> am i just to delete the whole ieee80211folder
<intelikey> When  a  file  with  the  `s'  attribute set is deleted, its blocks are
<intelikey>        zeroed and written back to the disk.
<intelikey> hehhe there you go mattsches   man chattr
<ic56> intelikey: ok, makes sense.  You couldn't run a multiuser system that way since the admin would have to do trivial tasks on behalf of the users.  Well, maybe in an espionage agency they'd want it that way.  With your unusual expertise setting up systems like that, you may have a future in that sector :-).
<mattsches> so, what i do is chattr -s ?
<intelikey> ic56 correct.   but a desktop is fine this way.
<intelikey> mattsches you need to know why that file is set  attr s    before you go hosing the system.
<intelikey> mattsches ask in #ubuntu+1  maybe someone in there knows why it's set
<twisted`> hello?
<twisted`> could someone tell me why I cannot send messages in #ubuntu+1?
<doms> how to save a php in the text editor save as [       ] 
<mattsches> ok, but when i do lsattr libspeex1.list, it returns ----iad-c-------- libspeex1.list .... no s attr set
<doms> this is correct sign.php
<intelikey> espionage agency   lol   missed that the first time  ic56   lol
<doms> how to save a php in the text editor save as [       ] 
<doms> this is correct sign.php
<bliss1_> morning all
<Fuzzy76> When trying to remove the package gaim, the package manager tells me it need to remove the "ubuntu-desktop" package. Could anyone explain that to me? I don't want to loose the entire ubuntu setup just over a simple IM client....
<intelikey> mattsches that one is  set  i = imutable    hah  you need to  man chattr
<dvd-rw> How can I have the same graph like that : http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-2.3jwm.jpg (right corner ;o), please?
<bliss1_> nickrud: how you feeling?
<doms> how to save a php in the text editor save as [       ] 
<doms> this is correct sign.php
<xoeslk> Fuzzy76, one time I installed firefox and it uninstalled gnome :?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<bliss1_> ompaul: morning
<Hobbsee> hi ompaul
<ompaul> morning
<Seveas> !goodmorning
* ubotu loves the smell of Nakkel^ in #ubuntu in the morning!
<Seveas> wtf
<_eliphas> morning
<Seveas> !forget goodmorning
<ubotu> i forgot goodmorning, Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Nakkel^!*@*]  by Seveas
* Nakkel^ was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<_eliphas> :)
<hns> Fuzzy76, Gnome is a metapackage which installs a lot of packages. You can safely remove it
<Seveas> messing with the bot == ban
<bliss1_> Seveas: fired -up and ready to go!
<kittekat> Hi guys, I was wondering, how do I remove songs from a playlist in music player?
<Seveas> kittekat, rightclick on it and select remove
<intelikey> or hit the [del]   ?
<Tater> can I remove gnome and install kde using the package manager or will that cause a lot of problems
<kittekat> What if 'remove' is greyed out?
<Seveas> Tater, you can
<bliss1_> Is there a unbuntu wiki for labtops please?
<Seveas> kittekat, grab a black pen ;)
<Fuzzy76> hns: I didn't say Gnome, but "ubuntu-desktop". I'm guessing that's a metapackage that contains the preinstalled apps. But if I remove it, it won't remove the subpackages it contains?
<FearMoth> is the lirc package broken in Dapper? I installed it, and in the Properties->Installed files of synaptic, it says it's supposed to install lircd.conf, hardware.conf etc in /etc/lirc, but the directory is empty after installing.
<kittekat> I mean 'delete'
<emperor> hi
<Seveas> bliss1_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<hns> Fuzzy76, sorry you are right, ubuntu-desktop is also a metapackage
<Tater> Seveas, does the package manager use metapackage for gnome and kde or is it like gentoo where everything is broken down into components?
<kittekat> I have been wondering for some time now why such an obvious feature always stays disabled - but it's not normal?
<Madpilot> Fuzzy76, no - ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove - but re-install it before you do a dist-upgrade
<bliss1_> Seveas: thanks
<intelikey> tater sure you can,     ah dpkg is the package manager.  synaptic is only a frontend to dpkg  like apt or aptitude or adept
<Seveas> Tater, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and you have KDE
<gud> mwe: how do i delete a folder that way?
<hns> Fuzzy76, you do not remove the subpackages, just the file gnome-desktop
<Tater> Seveas, thanks mang, intelikey yeah I realize that, just wasn't sure if it was going to cause lots of dependency issues and what not
<kittekat> Hey, anyone, what could be the reason that I cannot delete files from playlists then?
<Fuzzy76> hns: Not "gnome-desktop" but "ubuntu-desktop". And I really don't want to remove that package, just a couple of it's subpackages.
<Fuzzy76> Madpilot: Ah... I'm bound to forget that, so perhaps it's easier to stick with my current solution which is just hiding the apps I don't want from the program menu. :)
<hns> Fuzzy76, i am still thinking in Debian-terms :-)
<intelikey> Tater you will have lots of packages that you will not uninstall unless you use something like deborphan  or debfoster     removing ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove gnome or any of the other packages that ubuntu-desktop depends on.
<Tater> intelikey, oh ok, I will look into deborphan then
<hns> You can just remove the packages uou want, the metapackage is then also removed because you removed a part of the meta-package
<kittekat> Hello? I was really serious about not being able to edit my playlists!
<Fuzzy76> I see... I just got scared from the warning and thought it was about to remove the whole thing. :p
<kittekat> I have worked around it by dragging all the stuff I wanted to keep to a new playlist
<hns> don't worry you do not
<kittekat> but it is getting quite annoying
<hyphenated> kittekat: which music player? do you have permission to edit the playlist files?
<starkes> hey, does anyone know what the mplayer plugin folder is?
<kittekat> hyphenated, the 'music player' in the desktop
<kittekat> rythmbox
<kittekat> and I made the playlists so I should be able to delete them
* intelikey has learned to like alsaplayer
<kittekat> even if I drag one file from the library to a playlist, I cannot delete it from that list
<kittekat> but I can delete the whole list
<intelikey> but i still mainly use  'play'
<kittekat> intelikey, if I needed that sort of advice... yeah I use xmms too but it don't give me those nice features like sorting on artist and reading the id3 tags properly
<kittekat> I like this player, and Amarok is no alternative.
<intelikey> sorry i wasn't trying to advise you.  was just commenting.
<Tater> Amarok rules :P
<hyphenated> kittekat: I just right-clicked on an item in the playlist and clicked delete
<kittekat> hyphenated, then this is weird.
<hyphenated> kittekat: possibly not
<hyphenated> kittekat: I saw an "Automatic Playlist" thing in there
<kittekat> what version do you use?
<hyphenated> those might not be editable
<kittekat> I have not noticed difference between automatic and hand made ones.
<hyphenated> my version says 0.9.1
<kittekat> breezy?
<kittekat> mine is 0.9.0
<Jku> Anyone interested in helping me troubleshoot a pcmcia ethernet adapter? The thing worked in Breezy out-of-the-box, stopped functioning in Dapper. details at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pcmciautils/+bug/41306
<hyphenated> yes, breezy
<hyphenated> Jku: #ubuntu+1
<Jku> Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Nakkel^!*@*]  by Seveas
<intelikey> well all errors sorted out here.   guess that means i'll leave for a few days. until i deside to change something.....
<FearMoth> Is the lirc package broken in Dapper?
<hyphenated> FearMoth: #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> FearMoth: ask in #ubuntu+1 we use #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<kittekat> maybe I should remove and reinstall it
<FearMoth> thx
<gnomefreak> yw
<kittekat> hyphenated, where did you get the newer version?
<kittekat> I only see 0.9.0 in synaptic
<starkes> hey, does anyone know what the mplayer plugin folder is?
<wifi_tux> lut a tous
<hyphenated> kittekat: *shrug* breezy-updates repo, probably.
<wifi_tux> ya kelkun ki est de caen ?
<dvd-rw> non
<hyphenated> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mattsches> intelikey: chattr -ai helped ... could remove the broken .list files and run apt-get install again
* mattsches is happy
<wifi_tux> ok @+ bye bye
<kittekat> hyphenated, I run ubuntu on this machine to 'experiment' with user friendlyness - it's slack + wmaker normally and, yes, I'm a lot more productive on that, but I have less fun.
<kittekat> while I'm at it, anyone here can tell me quickly how to change the default wmanager in gnome? I havent' found a gui for it yet :(
<kittekat> hyphenated, I re-installed the same rythmbox with synaptic and now it lets me edit hand made playlists.
<kittekat> beautifull
<hyphenated> kittekat: neat. odd, but neat.
<kittekat> bit weird yes. anyhow, it's not a stable app yet and you know how it works...
<kittekat> so, on to the next issue - totem - why is it so bad and why doesn't it scale any of the movies it plays? I want to play movies from samba mounts
<kittekat> now I always have to grope around in bash to mount the stuff, do some 'sudo su' and use mplayer
<gnomefreak> kittekat: did you try totem-xine?
<Tater> kittekat, I've had really good luck playing videos off of smb shares using mplayer
<kittekat> I think it's gstreamer now, the xine stuff crashed too much.
<kittekat> Tater, you recompiled with gnome vfs support?
<gnomefreak> kittekat: oh i have totem-xine still ;)
<Tater> Well that is on my gentoo install
<Tater> so no, not using ubuntu
<kittekat> Tater, yes, but I don't feel like installing all the dev stuff
<kittekat> getting ubuntu ready for my development work was a lot of tweaking and last time I looked it still didn't compile mplayer with gnome vfs
<kittekat> ( wich I totally support since I've started 'browsing' the network shares for the first time since I run linux)
<kittekat> wich file do I have to edit to make gnome use 'openbox' instead of metacity?
<kittekat> there's so many files - it's time for a 'registry'
* Tater slaps kittekat 
<Tater> :P
<ice_1963> :)
<kittekat> so, anyone knows it?
<ice_1963> but i like Blackbox better :)
<zF> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kittekat> ice_1963, I don't like wmanagers with cryptic config files and no built in support for slapping a jpeg on the background
<kittekat> the reason I once migrated from blackbox to wmaker
<kittekat> openbox just looks better then wmaker with gnome.
<kittekat> no, it whas the --replace option that got me starting to use it
<zF> is there a way to select all/delete currently highlighted in nano?
<kittekat> and only because metacity doesn't allow moving windows over the top of the screen.
<kittekat> ctrl-K
<Tater> zF no but ctrl-K will wipe an entire line
<kittekat> indeed.
<zF> Thanks
<zF> That'll do
<kittekat> zF, it's in the bottom of your screen :)
<kittekat> wishlist #2
<zF> how do you create a file with the following text just while in bash?
<zF> like
<linux_lover> Would somebody mind helping me mount a secondary hd?
<zF> a file called sources.list
<gnomefreak> just remember the ^ is ctrl
<zF> finger?
<kittekat> a decent hybrid between gvim and Nedit
<kittekat> zF, echo "bla" > to file
<kittekat> echo "this gets appended" >> file
<linux_lover> I'm only semi-n00b, so it should be fairly easy. :)
<kittekat> echo "this is a line / and that was a line break"
<dvd-rw> i'm a pro who beggins
<dvd-rw> :x
<kittekat> something like that.
<linux_lover> Need to mount, wipe drive, and install one big ext3 partition....
<MistaED> hey does anyone know of a smbfs frontend for gnome? gnomevfs pretty much just makes a shortcut to an smb://
<MistaED> like OSX how you can connect by mounting it to the filesystem
<gnomefreak> linux_lover: what fs is there now?
<kittekat> linux_lover, if you need to wipe it, you don't need to mount it
<kittekat> mkfs /dev/hda0 will do
<kittekat> mk3fs /dev/hda0 will do
<gnomefreak> libyou cn always use gparted or qtparted or something like that
<kittekat> or whatever - read manpage
<linux_lover> gnomefreak It's possible it's already ext3, and doesn't need it.  I'm only 75% positive though.
<kittekat> linux_lover, do you have to repartition?
<ic56> kittekat: I think you can change the window manager by modifying /usr/share/gnome/default.wm
<zF> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<zF> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<linux_lover> kittekat Probably not.
<zF> Why am I getting these errors while trying to update my sources?
<kittekat> ic56, thanks.
<gnomefreak> zF: paste your full /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<linux_lover> kittekat I'm relatively certain it's already ext3 and simply needs mounting.
<kittekat> linux_lover, so you have this partition, don't care what's on it, and you want to wipe it put ext3 on it
<kittekat> sudo mount /dev/hdx0 /mnt/
<linux_lover> kittekat Pretty much.  Just need the HD empty and ready to store things on.
<kittekat> sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdx0 /mnt/
<kittekat> that's the shell command for mounting
<kittekat> it's fairly easy
<gnomefreak> zF: and if your using dapper you should be in #ubuntu+1 for all dapper related disscusion
<Seveas> zF, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu*; sudo apt-get update
<zF> http://pastebin.com/684556
<kale77in> Q: Recently, trying to install subversion (from Deb repos) tells me ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop will be removed. Doing a full apt-get upgrade doesn't change this. Is there an at least 'semi-official' subversion package?
<linux_lover> kittekat And how am I to be cetain it's HD1 I'm mounting and not HD0?
<kittekat> it depends - what disk your operating system is on and h
<kittekat> how many disks you have in the system
<kittekat> you can always check what is mounted by typing 'mount'
<gnomefreak> zF: run what Seveas suggested
<kittekat> mount will give you the disks that are already mounted
<zF> Seveas / gnomefreak : still gives me the same error.
<linux_lover> kittekat I'm using Ubuntu (5.10) on it right now.  I need to add my second HD (HD1).
<Seveas> kale77in, there is a subversion package in the ubuntu repositories...
<kittekat> that's propably /dev/hdb
<kittekat> or hdc
<kittekat> or hdd
<Tater> just edit your fstab file
<kittekat> depending on how many IDE devices you have.
<kale77in> Seveas: That's good... (I'd heard there wasn't). I'll check it; thx.
<kittekat> you can type 'dmesg | more' to see your bootup messages - it will tell you what harddisks it found inside the system and tell you the names.
* sneex is hoping this isnt a scsi disk \=
<sneex> lol
<Seveas> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<Seveas> ^-- kale77in
<kittekat> ic56, I have changed that file already, but still its metacity
<kale77in> Seveas: thanks. I've just realised my apt/sources is for warty... might change that. :/
<Seveas> kale77in, warty is no longer supported
<kittekat> anyone here knows hwat file I have to change in ubuntu to start gnome with 'openbox' instead of metacity? I have googled but couldn't find it.
<feifei> hello everyone
<ic56> kittekat: looks like there are complications with changing window managers in GNOME.  metacity is mentioned in many config files in /usr/share eg to load its help files, theme info, etc.  Also, I see the  env var is observed in /usr/bin/gnome-wm which *doesn't* look at the config file I mentioned.  Hmmm either the config file is ignored or the env var...
<sneex> kittekat, have you changed the .dmrc file?
<sad> how can i install .bin files
<kittekat> .dmrc ? interesting
<kittekat> Session=gnome
<kittekat> no, nothing interesting.
<sneex> mine says kde
<sad> how can i install .bin files?
<kittekat> then you're on kde :)
<sneex> not sure about openbox
<kittekat> sad, run them from the shell
<kittekat> sh file.bin
<jnk> kittekat, maybe see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-128258.html
<kittekat> chmod +x file.bin to run them for the next time.
<sneex> .gnomerc then
<kittekat> sneex, no sutch thing
<linux_lover> kittekat Could you plz resend those instrcutions for hdb one more time?
<sad> i dont works
<sneex> kittekat, create it
<sad> it dont works
<kittekat> linux_lover, the mount command?
<kittekat> mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<kittekat> the directory /mnt will be the location where you mount it.
<linux_lover> kittekat Yeah, I think it's as simple as simply mounting hdb (I rememeber now that it's already ext3)
<kittekat> sneex, any idea what kinda proze it needs?
<jnk> sad: what does it tell you when you type "./file.bin" after "chmod +x file.bin"?
<sneex> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-128258.html  was already suggested by jnk
<ic56> kittekat did you try $WINDOW_MANAGER  ?
<sad> error while loading shared libraries
<linux_lover> kittekat so /home if that's where I wanted to place it?
<kittekat> ic56, no, but I'm reading the forum thread. Seems like Gnome is not that stable
<jnk> sad,  can you paste the output of "ldd file.bin" to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* sneex shuddersa s /home is mounted over
<kittekat> linux_lover, /home might not be such a good place
<linux_lover> kittekat Any suggestions? ;)
<sneex> mkdir /hd2
<kittekat> linux_lover, if you wish to use that disk as your new 'home' partition, you should first copy /home to it
<kittekat> and then you should edit fstab,
* gnomefreak is somewhat stable :(
<jnk> linux_lover, what's on this partition? if it's indeed the home directories, then /home is fine, otherwise it's quite wrong
<ic56> sneex: what is .dmrc for?  There's no mention of it in the man hierarchy...
<kittekat> and then you should go to a shell,
<kittekat> and mount your home partition
<sneex> .dmrc is the current display manager session: gnome, kde, defualt, etc
<linux_lover> kittekat Assume it's a blank drive...where would you put it?
<Speedy2> Hey all.  I just installed the damned ATI fglrx video drivers.  Oddly it's using it's own set of "Modelines".  Anyone know where to look to fix this?
<kittekat> put it on /data
<kittekat> :)
<kittekat> that's where I have it :)
<kittekat> mkdir /data
<kittekat> sudo mkdir /data
<kittekat> Speedy2, there's a setup utility?
<ic56> sneex: I'm not good with GUIs.  Could you please elaborate on what that means?
<kittekat> Speedy2, it even configures tvout and such.
<sad> where can i find my installed softwares
<Speedy2> kittekat:  I ran it and told it 1280x1024 for my resolution.  But my monitor has not DDC and it it seems to default to 1600x1200
<linux_lover> Kittekat So, to recap: mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /data
<Speedy2> kittekat:  And I can't seem to find where it inserted it's own modelines.  It's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf !
<gnomefreak> sad: dpkg -L
<sad> where can i find my installed softwares
<sneex> ic56, it means when i log in I want the LAST session to be used, which ever one I used last session
<kittekat> Speedy2, then make a section 'Modes'
<jnk> sad, please rephrase your question
<kittekat> it's in the Display section
<kittekat> google for a xorg.conf file
<ic56> sneex: aha.  Thanks!
<Speedy2> kittekat:  This is the odd part.  I have all the relevant data in the xorg.conf -- fglrx keeps using it own modelines
<kittekat> linux_lover, yes, if you have made /data first it'll work
<Speedy2> There isn't even the word "modeline" in my xorg.conf
<sneex> Mine looks like this most days:
<sneex> [Desktop] 
<sneex> Session=default
<kittekat> Speedy2, yes, so you should add some?
<Speedy2> kittekat:  The Xorg conf is unchanged from when it was working correctly with my old TNT2 (at 1280x1024)
<Speedy2> fglrx is overriding xorg
<jnk> Speedy2, neither in mine, and it's working fine
<kittekat> ? Speedy2, that's propably not correct.
<dvd-rw> please, How can I set Windows to be the default OS ?? (I know that i must edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I don't know how to modify it :s)
<Speedy2> jnk:  My issue is that with gflrx it's defaulting to 1600x1200
<kittekat> your xorg.conf should be changed to reflect the new drivers.
<jnk> Speedy2, your xorg conf should tell xorg to use the fglrx driver
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dvd-rw about grub
<Speedy2> gflrx is loading, I can tell that from the /var/log log file
<kittekat> Speedy2, and then, you should have a section 'Modes'
<Speedy2> It is there I see mentions of modelines
<gnomefreak> btw dvd-rw its also in your help icon starter guide
<kittekat> with a list of Modes
<Speedy2> kittekat: Right, I've got it and it only lists 1280x1024 for 24 bpp
<vincent__> Hello all !
<dvd-rw> ok ...
<kittekat> Speedy2, and it is using 24 bpp?
<dvd-rw> thx :D
<jnk> Speedy2, could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Speedy2> kittekat:  Yeah
<gnomefreak> yw
<Speedy2> jnk:  Will I get banned for pasting it in here?
<jnk> yes
<kittekat> hm.. hm.. I tried sending you mine with some option in this xchat stuff
<linux_lover> kittekat I made data, but it still says /data doesn't exist as a mount point..
<jnk> Speedy2, paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vincent__> (Hiya NoUse :) )
<kittekat> linux_lover, you did "sudo mkdir /data" ?
<gnomefreak> Speedy2: i wouldnt take that chance ;)
<kittekat> linux_lover, if it says that, you don't have a /data
<Speedy2> vincent__:  I sent you a /msg, can you answer it?
<vincent__> NoUse : don't see msg... sorry
<linux_lover> kittkat My bad...<kicks self> I made data, not /data...
<linux_lover> mount
<kittekat> linux_lover, every error has a reason, and a logic - and there's no such thing as 'black magic'
<gnomefreak> vincent__: your not identified to nickserv
<HiddenWolf> Can I make grub boot the last entry in the list?
<kittekat> so if it say's 'could not resolve' it means it isn't there :)
<vincent__> ahem.... where am I going wrong??
<kittekat> HiddenWolf, move it up to the first?
<Speedy2> I think I found the problem, one second
<jnk> HiddenWolf, sure, just set the "default" line accordingly in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vincent__> BRB
<gnomefreak> vincent__: to get pms you both have to be registed and idnetified to nickserv
<HiddenWolf> jnk, point is that I don't want to set it to entry5, since that'd break with a kernel update
<linux_lover> kittekat Hrmm, I don't see the HD in data after running that command..
<kittekat> linux_lover, type mount
<kittekat> it gives you a list of mounted devices
<vincent__> What's this mean : Un CTCP VERSION de freenode-connect a t reu
<sneex> your irc client version
<sneex> its normal
<kittekat> who has a gp2x here?
<vincent__> ok.. gotta question : Is /ect/modprobe.d/blacklist launched on reboot???
<jnk> HiddenWolf, I don't know then... I'd put it on top indeed
<kittekat> http://www.gp2xshop.com/
<jnk> HiddenWolf, or is it where new kernels are added?
<sneex> depends upon your question kittekat
<jnk> vincent__, it's ok, it meens the server asked your client for its version
<kittekat> sneex, oh, I was wondering if it takes cif cards
<vincent__> jnk : Thx :)
<linux_lover> kittekat I see it in mount (hdb1 and hda1) but I can't find it graphically..
<vincent__> ..
<kittekat> linux_lover, go to filesystem, /data dir
<kittekat> if you like, use the shell, and type " cd /data"
<sneex> kittekat, i have no idea -- the web site doesnt say?
<kittekat> sneex, well, it's a 'game console' running linux and mplayer
<sneex> im heading out -- night all
<kittekat> with tvout.
<sneex> lol
<kittekat> it takes aa batteries
<sneex> that sonds nice
<sneex> how long will aa batts last ?
<jnk> linux_lover, I guess you have to add it to /etc/fstab, logout and login again
<kittekat> and costs 175 dollars
<kittekat> sneex, dunnow
<kittekat> but you can buy new ones everywhere :)
* sneex is thinking not long
<sneex> get two and we can try them out =)
<sneex> ;-)
<kittekat> linux_lover, yes, if all of this has worked, add it to fstab for permanent setup
<kIOski> anyone here uses wine and dvddecrypter ???
<kittekat> sneex, does it sound I'm that fat in money?
<sneex> lol, um, no?
<sneex> =)
<kittekat> sneex, they even take cif cards - means you could have wifi
<kittekat> and there is a ps/1 emulator for it.
* vincent__ is lost in modulesland
<vincent__> ok.. gotta question : Is /ect/modprobe.d/blacklist launched on reboot???
<jnk> kIOski, did you read http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<kIOski> yea
<kIOski> it cant find the dvd
<kIOski> drive
<kIOski> dont kniow why
<jnk> did you follow the instructions on that page? like the "ln -s /media/cdrom d:"
<kIOski> im using crossoveroffice
<kIOski> can i use the same options ?
<jnk> I don't know
<kIOski> lets try then
<jnk> good luck
<zzz> Anybody can help me.Thans in advance.If i connect the USB disk to  the computer before i power on my Ubuntu 5.1,Sometimes partitions of my USB disk are not mounted automatically .
<vincent__> zzz.. i'm experiencing USB disk probs too !
<zzz> And i am not able to mount it by myself
<Bergcube> When I power down a system I get a message in the console telling it is going to shut down.  I want to send messages to other users logging into the same machine in a similar way.  Is there any command like "broadcast" or "tell"?  (I've tried both those but that wasn't it...)
<vincent__> zzz: is your fstab correct ?
<zzz> yes,vincent
<vincent__> if you unplug replug the disk, you get it all back ?
<zzz> i mean sometimes
<zzz> not always
<zzz> Some times,only one partition was mounted automatically.But
<zzz> i got two partions on my disk
<zzz> Yes,i f i unplug and replug the disk,everything is ok
<vincent__> I wisk it was taht simple for me! LOL !
<vincent__> I can't help you more, if fstab is ok and you see disk,  then someone else will have to help you.. sorry
<ruschi> Who has experience with serial CARDBUS adapters?
<GoRoDeK> hi, i have a ide disk crypted with cryptsetup, but for an unkown reason ubuntu or I created partitions on the crypted disk (while encrypted! fdisk -l shows the partitions) with an unkown file system on it. how do i proceed to rescue the data on the disk?
<zzz> vincent,thanks
<ruschi> I have an OXCB950 Cardbus 16950 UART and hwinfo tells me everything is all right
<ruschi> and I see /dev/ttyS0-S4
<ruschi> but if I do cat /dev/ttyS0 I get input/output error
<AngryElf> GoRoDeK, find a bigger disc and make an image first so you can try again if you screw up
<gypsymauro> hello
<zzz> Would anybody please help me,thanks in advance
<gypsymauro> there is a way to install mozilla firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<ruschi> I think it is more a generic serial issue not cardbus specific
<AngryElf> !firefox
<skpl> does the version of ssh packed with ubuntu support socks?
<ruschi> anyone had methods to test the serial port?
<GoRoDeK> AngryElf, only have too disks and both of them have 250 gbyte space on it ;(
<ruschi> and debug what is going on?
<AngryElf> gypsymauro, there's a writeup on the wiki
<AngryElf> GoRoDeK, i've been in a similar situation, i wrected m partition table once
<Madpilot> !+ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<AngryElf> GoRoDeK, if i hadn't created an image i would've lost everything on my first attempt
<ruschi> who uses serial ports here?
<AngryElf> i do
<GoRoDeK> AngryElf, what have you done to get your data back?
<ruschi> Angry
<AngryElf> i dont remember, it was a long time ago...it had nothing to do with cryptsetup though, i've never heard of it
<ruschi> AngryElf, are ther eany issues with yours?
<AngryElf> i use it with lirc....and no
<Speedy2> Who all has an ATI card here using fglrx?
<ruschi> and you can do a cat /dev/ttyS0 ?
<ruschi> or do you get i/o erros as well
<skpl> can someone help me? i am trying to install a program and i got this error: ./configure: line 24: lrelease: command not found
<AngryElf> no, I/O error
<AngryElf> and it's working
<m_0_r_0_n> Where is the address field in nautilus to enter a address like font:// ...
<ruschi> so you get an error although it is working?
<AngryElf> yes, but it's in use, so that doesn't surprise me
<AngryElf> you may have to use setserial
<Speedy2> skpl:  Do a search and find out what package as "lrelease" and install it
<AngryElf> setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none  <--should clear the port
<det_> I noticed that in the Flight 4 Live CD NetworkManger shows up by default but in the beta I have to install network-manager-gnome, is this intentional?
<ruschi> I use it and it works I can set UARTS and so on
<ruschi> I try
<skpl> Speedy2 ok
<AngryElf> got me :(
<AngryElf> what are you trying to do?
<ruschi> good, I cleared it
<alex_> Hi all !
<ruschi> I am trying to get old addresses from my very old cellphone on my computer
<alex_> I have nothing to do, i'm on school....
<AngryElf> oh, fun :(
<ruschi> for this I use SCMXX and a borrows CARDBUS serial card
<ruschi> I remember I did this some years ago with a proper PC with serial interfaces and it worked
<ruschi> now I get Accessing device /dev/ttyS0...Error in flushing buffers: Input/output error
<ruschi> with windows it wroked, so at the moment it more an issue of pride. I want to get it working
<kittekat> ahl, it worked. openbox is nice
<sn00p> what is the default password for root on ubuntu it didn't ask me to make one
<dvd-rw[eat] > sn00p: sudo passwd and choose one
<LazySod> sn00p, it doesn't have one
<LazySod> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<LazySod> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sn00p> I got it
<sn00p> ubuntu doesn't have eterm in is repository?
<zzz> Ahha,i love ubuntu.So nice a system
<zzz> I got my Palm working now
<pax> me too, but it's mine not yours
<snail> we're an institution looking to use ubuntu as part of a large managed desktop environment. where should I got to learn from other's mistakes?
<acid-trip> whats a good dvd copying program to use for ubuntu?
<ic56> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is the education version of ubuntu (essentially ubuntu + educational apps + ltsp).  Website - http://www.edubuntu.org. Tour - http://edubuntu.org/tour.html
<sn00p> ubuntu is nice but the default window manager reminds me to much of XP
<dvd-rw[eat] > ltsp is in edubuntu?!?
<LazySod> dvd-rw[eat] , yepp
<dvd-rw[eat] > i didn't kniw  that ...
<dvd-rw[eat] > nice ;o
<zzz> Why snoop
<dvd-rw[eat] > *know :x
<sn00p> How do I mount this hardrive in  linux using what format its a ntfs fs?
<sn00p> Its better than debian tho
<zzz> I used to use debian
<sn00p> yea me to
<zzz> I am lazy,so.....
<zzz> :)
<sn00p> doesn't hurt to be lazy
<theD3viL> how to lock some folder with password?
<sn00p> especially when big ass ceos making $400million
<sn00p> I think I lost data on my one hardrive
<zzz> You can't mout your disk,sn00p
<zzz> ?
<sn00p> zzz: I try mount -t vfat /dev/hdb /windows it says wrong fs type
<sn00p> it says bad super block or something
<zzz> What's your fs.
<sn00p> ntfs
<chaumurky> it's not ntfs?
<sn00p> i formatted it in windows
<zzz> Did you mount it with -t ntfs
<sn00p> Yea same error
<sn00p> I hope I didn't lose the data on there
<chaumurky> can you still boot into it?
<sn00p> I fear I did
<zzz> Does it work under windows ?
<sn00p> it doesn't have an os on it
<sn00p> just a data drive
<cahill_john> hey ppl i have no bashrc file !!
<cahill_john> boohooooo
<sn00p> this is making me mad
<chaumurky> do you have a windows inastallation to boot into? Perhaps do a chkdsk
<cahill_john> hey ppl!
<zzz> Easy,sn00p,.Does it stil work in windows
<cahill_john> i cant find my bashrc file
<sn00p> zzz: no
<sn00p> zzz: it wouldn't let me mount it unless I formatted it
<chaumurky> oh dear...
<sn00p> which is BS because there is data on there
<zzz> Ok,
<chaumurky> don't do that yat
<zzz> Oh,
<sn00p> I want the data
<casper> Hey i need some serious help, just installed ubuntu,and my laptop isnt happy!
<sn00p> zzz: any ideas?
<chaumurky> can you get a hold of a data recovery program like rstudio? I've saved myself a couple of times that way. It can pull data off a quick formatted drive - even one without a file table.
<sn00p> rstudio for linux?
<chaumurky> no, for windows - need the ntfs support.
<sn00p> I dont ahve windows no more
<chaumurky> ahh, bummer (never thought I'd say that...)
<sn00p> hahah and I refuse to install it again
<chaumurky> well, it depends on how badly you want your data back.........
<sn00p> well its just a bunch of porn
<sn00p> lol
<chaumurky> like I said before........ ;)
<chaumurky> hehe
<sn00p> damn good ones too
<sn00p> I dont want to waste my time d/l'ing them agan
<sn00p> again
<zzz> Sorry,sn00p,i think i can't help you more.Phsical errors occur.
<chaumurky> maybe you can plug the drive into another MS box (you'd have to have a trusting friend...)
<AngryElf> hmmm....does firestarter not work? because when I R-click > disable events from source > reload, they're all still there
<sn00p> all that good porn
<sn00p> :(
<zzz> If your hardrive doesn't under windows.Physical error occur,i think
<AngryElf> and, why doesn't X-chat show up in firestarter?
<chaumurky> perhaps you could install fuse and get ntfs support going - if you're running dapper it's pretty easy and in the wiki
<Ditlev> how do I change screensize ?
<Ditlev> resolution
<_jason> Ditlev: system > prefs > screen resolution
<AngryElf> Ditlev, system->prefs->screen resolution
<sn00p> doesn't linux alredy come with ntfs support?
<Ditlev> woops ^^
<AngryElf> sn00p, no
<_jason> sn00p: it can read ntfs
<ompaul> sn00p, ony read
<casper> Does any1 have any idea why my latop screen is black(its not the screen saver)
<zzz> Yes,noop,ubuntu did
<Ditlev> Hmm.. thats weird, doesn't support anything more than 1024x768 :/
<_jason> ubotu: tell Ditlev about fixres
<chaumurky> I suppose that's all you need but as you said you can't mount it. catch 22
<LazySod> casper, during install or afterwards?
<AngryElf> !fixres
<ubotu> from memory, fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<casper> after
<Ditlev> thank you :)
<dvd-rw> im in love with ubotu  :$
<casper> im running my a monitor now, and its only running and 640*480
<zzz> What's your video card casper
<sn00p> whats a good network status program ?
<apokryphos> casper: /msg ubotu resolution
<LazySod> casper, i guess the install figured your graphics card is of one type it is not, is it with dapper?
<casper> intel something 64,mb
<casper> dapper?
<Ditlev> ubuntu didn't make me anter a root password at install :/
<Ditlev> enter*
<apokryphos> Ditlev: /msg ubotu rootsudo
<Ditlev> thank you
<LazySod> casper dapper=version of ubuntu, 5.10 is breezy and 6.06 is nicknamed dapper
<casper> ok then im breezy
<LazySod> apokryphos, you could typ "/msg ubotu tell [nick]  about [topic] "
<apokryphos> I know :)
<apokryphos> LazySod: but that can be problematic. Others in the channel won't know that he's been answered (and what with), unless I mention it in here
<Ditlev> select the desired X server driver: nsc or NV ?
<gud> can someone help please. im installing my IPW2200 card. im using this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<apokryphos> Ditlev: what graphics card have you got there?
<Ditlev> Nvidia 5200 fx
<axisme> gud, its supposed to work out of the box
<Ditlev> geforce
<axisme> whats the problem?
<gud> at "now your system is clean and it's time to make and install ieee80211, so:" the trouble began
<apokryphos> Ditlev: you should've installed the nvidia drivers first
<LazySod> en sann gud skulle bara bestmma att den funkade!
<Ditlev> well I can do that now i guess.
<apokryphos> LazySod: English only in here
<gud> axisme: what do you mean
<Ditlev> It's pretty tricky, right apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> Ditlev: it's very easy, but you'll want to exit the dpkg-reconfigure that you're in now. No way to do that but go through it all and do it again
<axisme> when i was using breezy it detected my ipw2200 without me doing anything
<Ditlev> what do you mean? I exited the dpkg reconfigure.
<apokryphos> Ditlev: with ctrl+c? Well, that might give you problems later, but anyhow...
<apokryphos> Ditlev: /msg ubotu nvidia   ...for installing the nvidia driver
<casper> lazysod: is there anyway to fix my black screen,not keen for windows!
<Speedy2> I just ran the nVidia installer and everything worked as expected.
<Ditlev> in what way apokryphos ?
<Speedy2> Except for the refresh rate
<axisme> if you are asking about getting wpa to work, then yeah...that walk through looks good..Unless breezy has network manager
<apokryphos> Ditlev: well, it'll put a lock on dpkg. Nevermind about that though, we'll just remove the lock later
<sn00p> where do I find out what other repositorys are there for sources.list?
<apokryphos> Ditlev: I have to shoot off now for breakfast, but many others in here can help with x problems/driver installation
<Ditlev> Okay thank you for the help :) Have been using suse for about a year, and decided to try ubuntu. Didn't think it would be so different
<apokryphos> though really the wiki covers it all or so
<gud> but i had to delete ieee80211 and ipw2200 in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/include/config/
<apokryphos> Ditlev: they're both very good, but very different too :)
<casper> does any1 know how to fix my laptop problem!
<casper> please
<axisme> why?
<gud> and when im typing make in /home/gud/ieee80211-1.0.3/ i get this Checking in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build/ for ieee80211 components...
<gud> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build M=/home/gud/ieee80211-1.0.3 MODVERDIR=/home/gud/ieee80211-1.0.3 modules
<gud> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<gud> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<gud> make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<gud> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386'
<gud>   CC [M]   /home/gud/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o
<gud> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<gud> make[2] : *** [/home/gud/ieee80211-1.0.3/ieee80211_module.o]  Error 127
<gud> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/gud/ieee80211-1.0.3]  Error 2
<Frogzoo> uhoh...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<gud> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386'
* gud was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<axisme> i dont understand why you did all this anyway
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<axisme> ipw2200 works out of the box
<axisme> i can half understand it if you wanted wpa support...but even then..
<zzz> casper,can't you boot it?
<kittekat> highvoltage, I'm looking for a simple php/mysql photo-blog sw for apache any suggestions?
<zzz> can you boot your ubuntu now?
<highvoltage> kittekat: wordpress
<casper> yes its fine,but i have to use an external monitor
<zzz> When will it go black
<axisme> btw gud, you need to install gcc
<kittekat> highvoltage, it's not really for uploading large amounts of pictures
<zzz> which stage>
<casper> just as it logs in
<highvoltage> kittekat: so isn't wordpress :)
<zzz> Did you try init 3
<casper> intit 3?
<casper> init 3?
<highvoltage> why would you want to init 3?
<casper> very new to this
<highvoltage> init 2 is multi-user non-X mode in Ubuntu
<kittekat> highvoltage, I mean wordpress isn't really fit for uploading large amounts of pictures
<kittekat> :)
<AnAnt> doesn't Ubuntu support cryptoloop ? I get this when I do losetup -E aes256 /dev/loop/0 my_enc_loopfile :
<AnAnt> ioctl: LOOP_SET_STATUS: Invalid argument
<kittekat> Quite slow, IMHO
<zzz> Sorry,highvoltage,just a mistake
<zzz> sorry casper
<Ditlev> what is Synaptic or Kynaptic?
<casper> ok, im back with u
<ompaul> zzz, this is debian based only 1 and 2 are useful 0 is off 6 is game over play again :-)
<sn00p> does anybody know what repository address I use for sources.lis for flashplugin-nonfree?
<_jason> sn00p: multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell sn00p about multiverse
<zzz> Thanks,ompaul.I am a newbie
<zzz> :)
<ompaul> sn00p, do this apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<sn00p> unable to locate package
<ompaul> sn00p, so add multiverse
<doms> how to log-in in mysql
<doms> how to log-in in mysql
<doms> sudo mysql -u root ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<_jason> doms: why sudo?
<doms> whats the correct
<sn00p> whats the url for multiverse?
<_jason> doms: did you set a password for root?
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_jason> sn00p: check your private messages
<doms> last time i login root@localhost '1214"
<_jason> doms: my mistake, sudo is correct
<_jason> doms: your password is 1214?
<doms> ye
<doms> yes
<doms> how to log-in
<_jason> doms: sudo mysql -u root -p 12114
<_jason> doms: sudo mysql -u root -p 1214
<doms> thatnks
<doms> coz i previously created a database
<doms> thanks
<_jason> I hope outside access isn't allowed with that password
<sn00p> I get an error after i add multiverse and i do apt-get update
<doms> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database '1214'
<_jason> sn00p: pastebin the error
<sn00p> could not lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<doms> _jason ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database '1214'
<_jason> sn00p: do you have another apt process open like synaptic for example?
<doms> _yeah jason your right
<doms> thank you
<sn00p> haha
<sn00p> jason: ya , i was just reading that error msg
<sn00p> it gave me
<sn00p> lol
<_jason> doms: ok my mistake, it should be: mysql -u root -p
<sn00p> jason: maybe I should leaern to read first
<_jason> then it will ask for password, I don't use mysql much as you can tell :)
<_jason> sn00p: yeah, you'll find that really helps :)
<Mantice> Hey guys do you think ubuntu would run on a 733 mhz computer ?
<tolkan> i'm trying to ping computers by their hostname on my local network, and its not finding anything, things seem to be okay in resolv.conf but im not sure how linux networking works
<doms> even my 286 computer ubuntu well run
<tolkan> Mantice: Yah you definately could.
<doms> even my 286 computer ubuntu well run
<Mantice> Really
<Mantice> Do you think it will be slow ?
<sn00p> jason: i got a subscription to mlb.tv and its flash the flash movies on there webiste plays but when I cl ick to go in and watch a game it doesn't play do you know whats wrong?
<Mantice> Ill be using it for firefox and stuff
<tolkan> Mantice: the only thing that ma be slow is gnome effects
<tolkan> Mantice: how much ram?
<_jason> sn00p: does http://badgerbadgerbadger.com/ work?
<sn00p> jason: yea
<_jason> sn00p: then your site may require flash 8 which macromedia has not released for linux.  Or possibly, it is shockwave, which you can't get on linux
<Mantice> 256 mb
<Mantice> Heres the link to the computer that will run ubuntu
<Mantice> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Complete-systems/auction-54353469.htm
<AngryElf> so, all of a sudden i can't ssh between my two boxes and i can't mount my nfs shares.....but i can ping fine.....any ideas?
<blakeivey> hello everyone, i am in need of some major help
<blakeivey> help
<blakeivey> opps
<blakeivey> can anyone hear me?
<_jason> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<KillerKiwi2006> where do i find the config file for sessions? I need to put nm-applet first !
<blakeivey> its a long story, but ok: I have been running ubuntu on my 160gb hd for quite some time. I recently bought another hd to install windows on. I havent overwritten any linux partitions, but it seems my bootloader is gone. I cannot load my regular ubuntu, i am currently using the live cd. I am trying to mount my /dev/hda but I get the error saying to check the dmesg which says it can't find a filesystem with that file type (ive tried ext2. ext3. reiserfs)
<blakeivey> this is the error:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<blakeivey>        missing codepage or other error
<blakeivey>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<blakeivey>        dmesg | tail  or so
<casper> please i need some help! laptop screen wont display anything,have to plug latop into monitor
<_jason> blakeivey: what loads when you boot? windows?
<sk8az> can anyone explain how to configure audio and voice on skype?
<casper> ubuntu
<blakeivey> windows isnt even installed yet, I just get a black screen with a _ that flashes
<blakeivey> it just happened suddenly...
<cew_15_smp> haloo
<cew_15_smp> all
<blakeivey> was working fine this morning, windows was complaining about the new hd not being windows xp compatiable partition, etc, then i reboot and ubuntu doesnt load
<cew_15_smp> its me from indonesian only
<_jason> blakeivey: does it go away if you remove the new hd?
<burns> casper: ... try to set the laptop screen in different angles
<casper> tried that
<burns> or open your notebook case so u can see, if there's a loose conexion
<blakeivey> no, I tried that
<rem_> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<burns> there are (mostly) 2 different cables for u'r screen
<kucha> hola
<blakeivey> i dont care to recover the complete system...just want to get my music/picturs off and ill just reformat everything
<kucha> tengo un problema
<casper> now i plugged monitor in and it works but only at 640*480
<kucha> al arrancar se me queda en checking battery state
<kucha> como puedo hacer para que continue?
<burns> casper: perhaps old monitor :)? (btw which monitor is that?)
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<casper> my laptop is pretty new 2.2 ghz all that jazz...
<_jason> blakeivey: can system > administration > disks give you any clues?
<casper> i thought the res was 2 high for laptop, soo i plugged in monitor to change it
<burns> casper: and the monitor on which u connected?
<blakeivey> checking...
<Killerdisk> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=54353469
<blakeivey> it seems to reconize both of them on there
<casper> wen 17""
<casper> 17"
<Killerdisk> Thats out of my price range :( Some guy put a auto bid in
<_jason> blakeivey: what happens when you try to mount it through there?
<blakeivey> not any known partitions in partitions tab
<blakeivey> there is one under the attempted windows install though... hdb1
<blakeivey> did I lose everything??
<burns> casper: checked bios options?
<_jason> blakeivey: I don't know much about this, could just be your partition table got messed up?
<casper> no, what would i be checking
<_jason> blakeivey: what did dmesg say?
<blakeivey> I dunno anything about hardware ;) more of a network kinda person
<burns> also got that problem (fixed it in bios - some options for notebooks only)
<burns> there was something for extern monitor
<blakeivey> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda.
<casper> ok gonna have a look
<captine> hi all.  how do i change my network settings to use DHCP instead of static?  I havne't got X started yet, and need to d/l drivers at the airport?
<casper> thanx
<burns> gl
<blakeivey> tried different FSs and just subsitute FS in there
<_jason> blakeivey: hmm, I would try again in a bit.  Someone with a bit more knowledge might know how to recover your data
<Imperio59> Hey, i'm trying to get my iptables to log to /var/log/iptables... here's what i have so far: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12970
<Imperio59> It doesn't seem to be logging anything atm..
<blakeivey> alrighty, thanks
<vladuz976> how do i add my user to another group ?
<_jason> vladuz976: adduser user_name group_name
<vladuz976> _jason: no, that asks for a new username
<_jason> vladuz976: huh?
<sk8az> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<vladuz976> _jason: yeah it says that the user already exists and i should enter a new one
<_jason> vladuz976: how did you type your command?
<Imperio59> !iptables
* Imperio59 cries
<vladuz976> sudo adduser vladuz office
<_jason> vladuz976: is office an existing group?
<vladuz976> _jason: yes
<casper> burns u are a genius!
<burns> lol
<_jason> vladuz976: grep ^office /etc/group
<casper> ok there is another problem now
<casper> i can only run at 640*480
<_jason> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is, like, totally, Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<casper> its the only resolution it allows me
<burns> are there the right drivers for monitor/grafik card?
<burns> *graphics
<casper> i doubt it havent installed anything
<casper> where do i get drivers for ubuntu
<burns> depends on u'r graphics card ...
<casper> breezy must get used to this new lingo
<casper> intel chipset 64mb
<burns> u can also run the .inf driver for windows
<Imperio59> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<EnsilZah> Hi, could someone help me with a question?
<ditlev> Hi, I'm trying to install nvidia driver, and I'm using this guide: "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368" I reached to the step where you press ctl+alt+f1 and sh the nvidia driver file, but it says that I'm still running X..
<burns> EnsilZah: ...
<EnsilZah> I'm installing windows and i was wondering if there's anything i need to do with the partitions to be able to install ubuntu later?
<axisme> not really
<burns> one hdd?
<axisme> ubuntu can resize..but it never hurts to have two seperate partitions
<EnsilZah> Four actually, i was just wondering if i need a FAT partition or something.
<axisme> and if you wanna write to the other drive/partiton within ubuntu.....format windows as fat32
<fr00d> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an Acer Extensa 4100. The Problem is that no network interface can get an IP by a DHCP-Server. This Broadcom card uses the tg3 modul.
<fr00d> Is there any other module to use this card?
<axisme> as ubuntu cant safely write to ntfs
<eMBee> good afternoon
<EnsilZah> I don't need the first partition to be fat though?   because i had to have one when i tried mandrake a while back.
<doms> could not connect to video device /dev/video pls. check the connection "imy camera is creative webcam"
<GnarusLeo> Is it possible to run iTunes+iPod under a vmware sollution with winxp? In that case, how?
<GnarusLeo> cuz hounestly :) This gtkpod thingy really aint that much :P
<MistaED> gnarusleo: having the same drama atm, just bought an ipod
<MistaED> the latest 1.4beta3 of amarok is working for me
<ditlev> setting up xserver with this guide: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto"
<ditlev> it asks me if I want to use nsc or nv.. I have nvidia graphics
<ditlev> which one to should I choose?
<heyjoe2> !bittornado
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, heyjoe2
<_jim_> hi everyone
<ditlev> hey :)
<_jim_> i finally fixed my problem :)
<ditlev> _jim_, You know how to configure X?
<_jim_> with locales
<heyjoe2> could anyone help me with getting bittornado downloads to go faster
<_jim_> ditlev, sorry no .... :(
<_jason> _jim_: how?
<ditlev> Can anyone help me configuring X ?
<_jim_> heyjoe2, u opened/forwarded the ports that used ?
<Imperio59> Could anyone hep me with my samba config? Trying to get [homes]  to work.  I have it set up correctly, I added my user "ubuntu" with pass "ubuntu" with smbpasswd but i can't connect to /homes from windows
<_jason> ditlev: what is giving you trouble?
<_jim_> _jason, i finally found an answer at forum
<_jason> _jim_: do you still have the link handy? I'd like to read it
<Imperio59> Even if i try "connect a network drive" and set the correct username/password, it won't let me log on...
<Imperio59> any ideas?
<_jim_> _jason, yeah sure
<ditlev> _jason, basically the whole thing ^^
<ditlev> trying to configure it to get a proper resolution
<_jason> ditlev: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> with sudo in front of that
<_jim_> _jason, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159424&highlight=fix+locales
<ditlev> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<_jason> _jim_: thanks
<_jim_> _jason, np :)
<Imperio59> no one good with samba? :/
<heyjoe2> _jim_: im not sure what u mean, ive just startd using bittornado
<heyjoe2> _jim_: ive got it dloading at around 8kbs, bit slow for adsl
<_jim_> heyjoe2, i think you must allow some ports.....
<Boglizk> portforwarding.com
<_jim_> heyjoe2, see in your settings what ports are used to download and upload and open them at ur router settings and/or firewall
<heyjoe2> _jim_: the port range i have is 10000 to 60000
<ditlev> _jason, debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<_jim_> heyjoe2, the port range at router or app
<GnarusLeo> MistaED, yeah, Ive googled it and sollutions are on the way, what do you use now?
<hyphenated> heyjoe2: is the little light yellow or green?
<_jason> ditlev: what else are you running?
<heyjoe2> _jim_: how do i open my router. 10000 to 60000 is the port range in bittornado
<GnarusLeo> MistaED, does amaroK work with pictures and a little more iPod friendly now? :)
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: it is yellow
<hyphenated> heyjoe2: www.portforward.com
<Boglizk> http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<Boglizk> arg
<Boglizk> :p
<ditlev> ubuntu configuration thing, for the X server. Can I terminate it without anyproblems _jason ?
<hyphenated> Boglizk: great minds think alike
<_jason> ditlev: what exactly is that?
<_jim_> heyjoe2, try what hyphenated said :)
<heyjoe2> boglizk: what is the portforward sight
<heyjoe2> site even
<_jim_> anyone know how i can install the default windows fonts ?
<ditlev> _jason, okay got it working now. So it asks me if I want to autodetect hardware
<hyphenated> _jim_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts ?
<_jason> ditlev: k
<MistaED> gnarusleo: it looks the same but the auto-detection of the ipod (with it mounted at /media/ipod) was much better and you can pick if the device is generic, apple/ipod or an iriver
<MistaED> however pictures and album artworks haven't been placed on there afaik
<heyjoe2> _jim_: i know what brand of modem i have, but im not sure the model, any way i can check in terminal?
<ditlev> _jason, I'm not 100% sure that my nvidia card is correctly installed
<_jim_> hyphenated, E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<_jim_>   :(
<ditlev> card=driver
<_jason> ditlev: did you follow the wiki?
<hyphenated> _jim_: it's in multiverse
<_jim_> heyjoe2, well i dont know... but if you know the brand i think its easy if you check the website that hyphenated gave you
<ditlev> _jason, brb
<_jim_> hyphenated, i see... do u know the repos of multiverse ?
<GnarusLeo> MistaED, ok, sounds like theyr still developing it, and thats good news :)
<hyphenated> _jim_: yeah, they're probably already in your sources.list and just need uncommenting to enable them
<blake_ubuntu> anyone awake?
<_jason> _jim_, hyphenated: multiverse has to be added manually to the default sources.list
<luc_> HALLO
<iff> Hi,has anybody had their xfce menu font size shrink after logging in after a ctrl-alt-bkspace?
<blake_ubuntu> no idea, i use gnome
<MistaED> gnarusleo: album art covers appear for my ipod video from amarok! :D
<blake_ubuntu> maybe try saving settings before loging out
<luc_> WHO ARE YOU
<hyphenated> _jason: yeah, I got it mixed up with 'universe'
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: UPNP Port Forwarding is not on my version of bittornado
<luc_> ZEMEL
<_jason> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<luc_> C TOUT
<tritium> luc_: please stop
<GnarusLeo> MistaED, oh great!!! Wich amarok are you using again?
<blake_ubuntu> luc_, that means stop
<hyphenated> heyjoe2: UPnP port forwarding for bittornado only works in windows
<_jim_> anyone knows whats the address for multiverse repositary ?
<GnarusLeo> MistaED, I have 1.3.8
<luc_> I DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE
<luc_> ?
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: what do u do in linux, did i pick the wrong option in the port forward site?
<_jim_> oh god
<blake_ubuntu> any one have a view about dapper being on a dual 1.8g5 with a gig of ram.....
<_jason> _jim_: add `` multiverse'' to the end of all the lines that start with ``deb'' and have ``universe'' but not ``multiverse'' in them
<tritium> luc_: last warning
<Boglizk> looks like luc_ forgot the "Dumb Lock" as well
<iff> its happened on another machine again, the point size is still the same e.g sans 9, but I have not touched any config files or changed resolution or dpi, this is on a fresh install
<hyphenated> heyjoe2: probably. but it won't matter. it's not what you want to change
<tritium> be nice, Boglizk
<Boglizk> ..
<Boglizk> sorry
<MistaED> gnarusleo: go onto kubuntu.org and add the repo for amarok 1.4beta3
<luc_> HE ALEX
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip-212-239-181-73.dsl-static.scarlet.be]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<blake_ubuntu> is there another channel where people dont talk randomly about pointless crap?
<ditlev> _jason I'm back
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: on both of the options for my modem it says i have to change the UPnP port forwarding
<shrewduser> ubuntu+1 ?
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: what does a linux user do
<hyphenated> heyjoe2: regular port forwarding
<MistaED> gnarusleo: are you using dapper though? i think it needs it
<blake_ubuntu> like that, that has to be the dumbest queston
<ditlev> _jason, what was the command to the xorg config ?
<GnarusLeo> nah, breezy
<_jim_> _jason, thx
<_jason> ditlev: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<adubois> your
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: so i follow all the steps except ignore theUPnP part
<tritium> !tell blake_ubuntu about conduct
<hyphenated> heyjoe2: possibly. I don't know what modem you have or what page you're reading
<adubois> killer
<blake_ubuntu> cares
<iff> anybody using xfce that has had their fonts change like this?
<adubois> thx
<heyjoe2> hyphenated: oh ok...
<adubois> joe 2
<adubois> yes
<adubois> frank
<GnarusLeo> MistaED, installing
<adubois> frank
<doms> could not connect to video device /dev/video pls. check the connection "imy camera is creative webcam"
<waylandbill> If I added a 540mb drive to this older machine to serve as a swap drive, all I have to do is cfdisk it to a swap type partition and modify my fstab to use it?
<adubois> now
<Imperio59> !ldap
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Imperio59
<adubois> qqqqqqqq
<slackern> waylandbill: You need to create a swap filesystem on it too
<slackern> waylandbill: mkswap /dev/newswap
<waylandbill> slackern, do I reboot after that to use the new swap immediately?
<n00bie> hallo .. can anyone help me with my NTFS partitions ?
<_jason> n00bie: what is wrong with it?
<n00bie> well i can't seem to find them in the live CD
<n00bie> :)
<slackern> i think you can first use cfdisk to make the partition, then you can make the filesystem with mkswap and then do swapon /dev/yournewswap
<doms> could not connect to video device /dev/video pls. check the connection "imy camera is creative webcam"
<_jim_> !mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<_jason> n00bie: do they show up in system > administration > disks
<casper> how do i install grpahics drivers, using ubuntu 5.10
<Scarborough> where can I find a guide on how du update to dapper?
<n00bie> let me see
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Scarborough> thx
<doms> what is pastbin site
<slackern> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<_jason> doms: /topic
<n00bie> yes they are
<ifvoid> hi guys
<_jason> n00bie: you can mount them there, though then I am not familiar with an easy way of changing permissions through gui (would have to edit fstab)
<ifvoid> how do I reopen a bug in malone?
<n00bie> should i press the "ENABLE" button on "partitions" tab ? from there ?
<_jason> n00bie: yeah
<n00bie> 10x
<_jason> you may be back soon because they get owned by root though
<casper> how do i update my graphics drivers?ive got the tar.gz file on my desktop
<n00bie> _jason,  it does not seem to work .. what to do next ?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<_harm> casper graphic drivers is a bitch
<_jason> n00bie: what do you mean by ``does not seem to work'' ?  what happens?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<n00bie> well if pressed the enable button but it does not enable it sefl
<n00bie> i can;t browse it !
<_jason> n00bie: does the disks manager say it is enabled?
<casper> ok, but im only running at 640*480, everything is HUGE i need to fix it
<casper> its the only res it allowys me to run
<n00bie> the enable buton is visivle and the status is innacesible
<n00bie> *visible
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<_jason> n00bie: ok, what is the device name? /dev/hda[what?] 
<casper> any1 got any ideas of my graphics problem?
<n00bie> dev/hdb1
<_jason> n00bie: ok open accessories > terminal
<n00bie> don ethat
<_jason> n00bie: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<n00bie> next ?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<_jason> n00bie: sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,user,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<_jason> hmm guess that's redundant, but ok
<casper> any1 got any ideas y i can only run my screen res at 640*480?
<n00bie> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,
<n00bie>        missing codepage or other error
<n00bie>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<n00bie>        dmesg | tail  or so
<_jason> n00bie: umm is /dev/hdb1 a ntfs partition?
<n00bie> yes
<_jason> n00bie: ok try sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/windows
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<_jim_> hey guys i installed a game through synaptic , how i  can now add it on the Games menu ?
<n00bie> nothing replyed
<_jason> n00bie: check /media/windows now
<casper> some1 must know how to fix my problem!
<casper> i hate beeing a noob
<_jim_> lol me too
<casper> im soo useless
<captine> casper, i feel the same way :)
<Hoxzer> CAsper: well, I have to agreed with u
<_jim_> hehe... many
<Hoxzer> Like honestly how can I ge tthat  girl
<Hoxzer> she is just so perfect
<n00bie> oh .. yeah .. it works .. thaks a lot .. and i repeat this stept for my other disk drive with 2 partitions NTFS ?
<casper> all i want to do is change a screen res
<Hoxzer> I dont understand
<_jim_> casper
<Hoxzer>      I fucking go mad everytime I see her
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12971  pls. check my webcam installation why i cant open it
<Hoxzer> I just frreez
<rem_> Hey, I have a laptop with just a floppy drive and wifi and I want to install ubuntu on it, so I took out the harddrive plugged it in a ATX case with an adaptor, installed Ubuntu and i put it back in the laptop, but I get the error: "Alert! /dev/hdc3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell" I guess it doesnt see the harddrive at the same place as on the ATX box. How can I see where it sees it and how can I change it (in grub if i plug it in the A
<rem_> TX box agin..?)
<Hoxzer> I'm like "omg .... she is sooo goood -> froze"
<_jason> n00bie: should work
<plantperson> why can't I connect to FTP?
<_jim_> casper  System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<captine> casper, all i want to do is install ati drivers, without an internet connection
<n00bie> 10x
<Hoxzer> and I think "I HAVE TO GET THAT GIRL LIKE WTF"
<alynx_> _jim: you could right click your games menu and add a new element to it.
<_jason> n00bie: if you weren't on the livecd, I'd tell you about fstab, but no point on the live
<_jason> ubotu: tell n00bie about ntfs
<Hoxzer> But I'm so unsocial luser so I can't talk to her
<Hoxzer> I have nonthing to talk about
<plantperson> I'm entering my FTP password again and again but it doesn't work!
<_jim_> alynx_ how ?
<_jason> n00bie: that's some more info if you want to read it over
<rem_> ...anyone .?
<Hoxzer> I just dont feel like I exist
<plantperson> I just keeps asking.
<Hoxzer> Irl
<casper> been there jim,it only gives me 1 option and thats 640*480
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Hoxzer> Plantperson: what do u think?
<plantperson> I don't know!
<Hoxzer> :(
<Hoxzer> well, I think I just should go and talk to her
<Hoxzer> but I have nonthing to talk about
<plantperson> I know it's the right password, but it just keeps prompting for it again and again
<_jim_> what ?
<rem_> Hey, I have a laptop with just a floppy drive and wifi and I want to install ubuntu on it, so I took out the harddrive plugged it in a ATX case with an adaptor, installed Ubuntu and i put it back in the laptop, but I get the error: "Alert! /dev/hdc3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell" I guess it doesnt see the harddrive at the same place as on the ATX box. How can I see where it sees it and how can I change it (in grub if i plug it in the A
<rem_> TX box agin..?)
<Hoxzer> usually I dont speak with peapol just because  there is nonthing to talk about
<osfameron> Hoxzer: ubotu wants you to talk about nothing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<burns> hiho casper :)
<Hoxzer> My knowledge is so diffrend compared to others
<casper> burns u legend
<casper> i need ur help again!
<casper> one day ill be a machine like burns then ill help all the noobs around
<burns> i need a break from work (back in a few minutes)
<plantperson> but why won't it accept my FTP password?
<der0b> Just checking to see if there's a quick answer here...  I attempted to install a pci video card and founds that breezy and dapper both hang when loading the hotplug system during boot..  is this something somebody has seen before?
<burns> im also newbie :)
<_jim_> i have to go now... bye everyone cya later
<plantperson> I've connected to this server lots of times on windows
<alynx_> _jim: not sure if you use gnome , but in kde you can right click the games menu and edit it. Then you can add / remove elements to it.
<_jim_> alynx_  i use gnome..
<casper> ok, soo who knows how to fix my resolution problem?
<_jim_> anyways ill talk to y later :) bye
<casper> 640*480 is driving me mad
<jita> how do i install linux-686? i am new
<facerape> im thinking about installing linux and have been told this is a user friendly version
<facerape> anyone know what the minimum operating specs of the os are?
<facerape> i need to be able to run mplayer on to play back .avi files
<facerape> both divx and xvid to a composite video out put
* facerape is new to linux
<Chousuke> I wonder about the composite video out.
<facerape> nvidia do a driver for linux which is compatible with my card
<facerape> so thats not a problem
<Chousuke> I suppose it should work.,
<facerape> its a 16meg geforce 4
<Chousuke> quite an old card, though. :D
<facerape> i only have a 1ghz amd with 256 ram
<facerape> yeah i know
<Chousuke> That should be able to play video.
<Chousuke> divx and xvid at least
<facerape> im building a media b0x out of an old computer
<facerape> stuck in a 160gig hdd
<facerape> but it wont network with my other pcs as they all run xp and its on 98
<facerape> and cant run any better windows
<pear-i> hey would anyone know how i might configure my /etc/network/interfaces to connect a wifi card to a wireless router? i've tried the wiki and such but nothing seems to work
<Bergcube> How can a user send a message from the console to another user on the same machine?
<facerape> and samba should let me interface with my other b0x's
<facerape> but i need to know if the ubuntu OS will run on a b0x that old
<Killerdisk> how old
<atilla> hi
<pear-i> i have a 900 mhz w/ 512 mb of ran and it runs pretty spiffy out of the box
<pear-i> ram *
<Killerdisk> Can wifi cards connect to another wifi card
<facerape> k im only on 256 and its sd ram
<pear-i> what video card do you have?
<ernix> ubuntu-tan huh huh......
<facerape> geforce 4 16meg
<Hoxzer> Ubuntu is g000d
<waylandbill> Killerdisk, I thought they needed an access point.
<guest> 000000000000000000000000
<pear-i> oh video card might drain it down
<guest> 0
<Hoxzer> 0
<facerape> killer disk, wifi cards need a router to connect to each other
<pear-i> cpu/ram wise you should have enough i think
<guest> adffffffkh
<facerape> cool
<pear-i> wifi cards should be able to adhoc and connect to other wifi cards right?
<facerape> i guess its time to start formating then :-)
<facerape> by by windows
<pear-i> try the live cd
<facerape> ?
<pear-i> for speed and stuff -- else xubuntu might be less video card draining?
<facerape> ok i dont understand that sentance at all
<pear-i> lol sorry
<pear-i> try using the live cd to see if it'll run fast enough
<facerape> ill give it a shot and see what happens
<facerape> ok
<pear-i> kwlz
<facerape> link to live cd is on the official site i guess
<steve343> ello
<pear-i> hey would anyone know how i might configure my /etc/network/interfaces to connect a wifi card to a wireless router? i've tried the wiki and such but nothing seems to work
<vinboy> is reiserfs causing any problem?
<vinboy> is it better than ext3?
<steve343> wow its like software modems all over agian
<facerape> does ubuntu come with samba as standard?
<pear-i> reiserfs is suppose to be faster
<pear-i> samba i think you have to apt-get the packages *
<facerape> k
<facerape> thanks for the help
<Sir_Fawnpug> Man, I've written too much C for one night.
<steve343> why does ubuntu need so much harddrive space?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Steve, I guess because it's pretty feature-complete.
<pear-i> anyone have any ideas for wifi card -and connecting to a router ?
<steve343> but 70 gig
<Sir_Fawnpug> 70 gig? Did you install every package?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha
<pear-i> 70? what do you have installed?
<noonex> it does not require 70g
<steve343> pear-i im guessing if theres no linux driver theres no hope
<pear-i> it has a driver
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well there's NDIS-wrapper
<pear-i> its just not connecting to the access point
<pear-i> its natively supported
<facerape> you have wireless router?
<steve343> i was trying to install the standard and it was saying it needed something like 70 gig min
<Sir_Fawnpug> pear-i, I wish I could help you with that; wireless is one of the things I haven't figured out yet.
<pear-i> i had it working in hoary, after some hacking the network/interfaces
<steve343> ive only got 10 to spare isnt that enough?
<Sir_Fawnpug> steve343, no way; My ubuntu install only takes like 2gig on my laptop.
<facerape> you sure it wasnt 70meg?
<pear-i> and it works in simple dhcp -- w/o wep keys
<Sir_Fawnpug> And it's got more than a few packages installed.
<steve343> weird
<steve343> well when i typed 10 gig it said it wasnt enough
<facerape> odd
<Sir_Fawnpug> If I wanted to I could get rid of gnome and spare about ~300MB
<Sir_Fawnpug> OR however big it is.
<facerape> is it working in bits not bytes
<steve343> could a scratched cd mess up the installation maybe
<pear-i> are you sure its 70 gb ?
<steve343> not compleatly now
<Sir_Fawnpug> Well 70Gb is still about 9GB
<pear-i> System > admin > disks ?
<eddie_stone> I wanna some games
<facerape> i mean how do you get 70gb onto a cd
<steve343> stupid lil b that makes more sence
<Sir_Fawnpug> eddie_stone, what kind of games?
<facerape> even with massive compression its still loads
<pear-i> lol 2 blueray disks sounds about right ;)
<Sir_Fawnpug> There was a nice RTS out there but I forget what it's called.
<facerape> yeah but who has them
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I'm thinking about moving to Ubuntu 5.10. I have a few questions: does Ubuntu 5.10 support NTFS partitions? Is it easily configured to use PPPoE ADSL connection? Multimedia Codecs like mp3?
<eddie_stone> Sir_Fawnpug: every one, but native
<facerape> i wish i had blu ray
<muep> XiXaQ: ntfs read and mp3 support are there
<axisme> xixaq, what adsl modem?
<steve343> what about wifi? is it the same shambles as the software modems
<muep> XiXaQ: I think pppoe is also available but don't know about it
<pear-i> lol buy a ps3 :p they're suppose to be cheaper than just getting a reader -- and they say you can linux them *
<XiXaQ> axisme, speedway I think. Does that matter? It's configured correctly, but I cannot custom configure it.
<eddie_stone> XiXaQ: and yes, pppoe its easily configured
<eddie_stone> pppoeconfig
<Sir_Fawnpug> STeve343, depends on the chipset.
<steve343> usb?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have a broadcom 8445 in my machine and I have to use NDISwrapper
<XiXaQ> eddie_stone, is that available in menu/control panel, or only textbased?
<eddie_stone> textbased
<axisme> no not really..when i used pppoe i used an alcatel speedtouch usb. You needed a mgmt.o from their website for it to work on ubuntu
<pear-i> so any ideas for /etc/network/interfaces ? (working wifi card/drivers can't connect to wep enabled router)
<eddie_stone> but there is a text based graphic interface
<steve343> hmmmm
<muep> XiXaQ: you use arrows and space/enter... using menus
<steve343> i'm starting to realise why everyone hates ms
<steve343> i'm having problems duplicating my own work cos of xp
<muep> XiXaQ: the menus are only drawn in text
<steve343> but ubuntu is'nt looking like an easy answer
<muep> steve343: it depends a lot on one's needs
<pear-i> steve what system are you using ?
<pear-i> cause desktops and things -- should be pretty good right out of the box, other than i guess wireless if you have that, software modems/printers
<shotpoint> ANYONE USE SHAREAZA
<delliott> OH I DONT KNOW
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<Rondom> shotpoint: I do
<wgandhi> how do i remove the xscreensaver at startup?
<doms> how do i see the list of data which i entried in my mysql
<XiXaQ> muep, I'm talking about Gnome. Is there PPPoE utilities for X available in G-Menu?
<doms> how do i see the list of data which i entried in my mysql
<_jason> ubotu: tell doms about repeat
<XiXaQ> doms, SELECT * FROM tableName; ?
<muep> XiXaQ: I don't think so, but I'm not sure. what's wrong with a test based one?
<_jason> doms: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/index.html
<doms> i mean in gui mysql administrator
<muep> *text based I meam
<XiXaQ> muep, nothing really. It's just that I don't want to have a foreign system without an internet connection.
<steve343> right im gonna give the install another go
<steve343> you sure its Gb not GB cos i dont wanna wipe my hd
<muep> XiXaQ: I think you should try a livecd
<doms> i mean in gui mysql administrator
<sk8az> i want to edit /etc/apt/sources.list , how do i edit it, since i cannot edit priviliges, and i don't know how to access it by console
<pear-i> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lcore> sk8az: [alt] +[f2]  and "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eddie_stone> does anyone knows any free ide for php ?
<Killerdisk> ide cables lol
<pear-i> anyone know the proper repos for dapper?
<muep> pear-i: same servers as for breezy
<_jason> pear-i: are you on dapper now or upgrading?
<pear-i> dapper
<eddie_stone> dapper sucks yet
<_jason> ubotu: tell pear-i about sources
<pear-i> fresh install *
<muep> pear-i: only change every 'breezy' to 'dapper'
<muep> oh
<momozone> can anyone help me with a pear problem
<_jason> pear-i: try to use #ubuntu+1 in the future for question about dapper
<pear-i> ah okies thanks
<eddie_stone> _jason: good work
<momozone> [FATAL]  PEAR must be installed (requires DB.php)
<momozone> however pear is installed I just can not locate DB.php
<sk8az> how to save edited files in gnu nano editor?
<_jason> sk8az: the bottom gives you a list of commands you want ctrl-o
<Killerdisk> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<eddie_stone> is nano better than gedit?
* toMte83a is away: Morgon Kaffe+pipa... 
<momozone> Anyone??? Some Pear Help???
<eddie_stone> eat it
<_jason> momozone: maybe #pear
<eddie_stone> smart guy
<momozone> getting the following error  [FATAL]  PEAR must be installed (requires DB.php)
<momozone> however pear is installed
<XiXaQ> muep, does it have everything the install cd has?
<muep> XiXaQ: most of it at least
<muep> it is a fully working system at least
<muep> though a bit slow
<AgreSor> hi :)
<Phex> hello
<muep> but you don't need to take any risks with it
<Phex> anyone know, which programm can open *.jar files?
<Rondom> ark
<Rondom> phex either java or ark
<Phex> ok is this normally installed on ubuntu?
<_jason> Phex: some jar files are just zips... depends
<Rondom> Phex: if you wwant to run the jar, type jave file.jar, if you want to unpack it, use ark
<AgreSor> how to set some script on ssh login.. that user cant go to commands.. i want to they have some menu.. for example: they can chose irssi, or msn, or go to shell commands
<AgreSor> can i make that?
<Rondom> Phex: do you want to run the jar or unpack it?
<Phex> run it
<Phex> not unpack
<Rondom> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Phex> ok
<Phex> so i've to download ot
<Phex> it
<zzz_> AgreSor: If i understand well what You need, then the easiest way is to write a shell script, which prints the menu onto the screen, read in a number, and starts the program (by the number).
<AgreSor> yeah
<AgreSor> zzz_ that`s what i want
<AgreSor> :)
<ccooke_> AgreSor: you could shell-script it, or you could try a restricted shell
<mrmist> Hi all
<mrmist> do anyone know what "xfree86-dga" is ?
<ccooke_> (restricted shells stop them from being able to, say, change directory or the path etc)
<doms> wheres actually the location of my created table in mysql so i can populate it
<AgreSor> ccc_ : i dont have idea how to shell-script
<Phex> i'Ve a hdd that is not in the computer, the hdd goes over usb how is the direction?
<vinboy> wat is the reiserfs tat comes with ubuntu?
<vinboy> wat is the version?
<Frogzoo> !info reiserfs
<doms> wheres actually the location of my created table in mysql so i can populate it
<mrmist> Anyone ? Should I enable xfree86-dga ?
<mrmist> I'm using the fglrx-drivers for ATI
<zzz> .
<doms> wheres actually the location of my created table in mysql so i can populate it
<XiXaQ> muep, oh, I meant the other way around. Is everything on the live-cd on the install cd?
<vinboy> wat is the reiserfs version tat comes with ubuntu?
<muep> XiXaQ: yes it is
<muep> XiXaQ: I am not sure if gparted is installed in standard install but I believe it is on the disk
<fuci> where can i find the file that has the bootloader for grub
<void^> vinboy: it's not reiser4.
<Frogzoo> !info libreiserfs
<fuci> i mean the file where you can edit the startup options (Ubuntu, Windows etc)
<vinboy> thx void^
<muep> fuci: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_jason> fuci: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fuci> thx
<muep> np
<doms> where is the location of my pet table name, were i cant find it in my filesystem mysql
<doms> thats a text file
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<_jason> doms: #mysql may be better able to help you
<Phex> hey
<Phex> he can't find the main class
<Phex> and now what i do?
<_jason> Phex: who is he?
<Phex> java
<Phex> my b0x
<_jason> Phex: how did you run it?
<Phex> console
<Phex> java
<_jason> Phex: the command you used?
<Phex> java
<_jason> Phex: just 'java' ?
<Phex> yes
<skpl_> can someone tell me how to flush the list of accepted users from my ssh?
<captine> help - please can someone suggest a good console web-browser.  Links and Lynx don't view the airport login page. as such, i have no internet connectivity in linux
<Phex> are there other comands?
<_jason> Phex: just 'java' prints a usage list
<captine> *ubuntu
<Phex> ok
<Phex> hm but what command i can use?
<_jason> Phex: are you trying to open that .jar file?
<captine> need to install ati graphics drivers
<captine> asap
<Phex> yes
<Phex> the *.jar fiel
<_jason> Phex: java -jar /path/to/file.jar
<Phex> file
<pear-i> there's a paramater for .jar
<Phex> ok
<Phex> thank you
<kingspawn> skpl_: are you asking how to see which users are allowed to ssh into your box?
<[RS] Dak> hi all 714
<skpl_> kingspawn: no, im talking about when you ssh to a node, it asks you if you want to accept it, do you know what i mean?
<devill18> pl
<Phex> the jar is  aunregognized option
<kingspawn> skpl_: you mean it asks about the key of the host etc?
<skpl_> kingspawn: yes
<kingspawn> skpl_: it is in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<devill18> pl
<captine> else, how do i get into X-windows using ati mobility graphics card, without ati drivers?
<Phex> unrecognized option
<devill18> some one pl?
<Phex> may i install java?
<captine> are there generic drivers? vesa or something
<feistel> hi
<[RS] Dak> WRC
<feistel> how I can get SNMP support in Apache/PHP4 ?
<feistel> I just have php4-snmp package installed
<devill18> Some one sea polish?
<feistel> but don't work
<XiXaQ> muep, gparted? :)
<slackern> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<devill18> Some one speak polish?
<Phex> hey _jason
<_jason> Phex: hello
<devill18> thx
<devill18> :*
<Phex> it doesn'T work _jason
<slackern> Your welcome.
<captine> can anyone help with the above question.  I don;t have internet connection at home.  only got another 20 minutes at the airport?
<Phex> console mean: unrecognized option
<_jason> Phex: paste exactly what you typed
<muep> XiXaQ: gparted is a partitioning program, like partition magic
<Phex> hm that's difficult maybe you can wait a llil?
<_jason> Phex: you are on a different computer?
<captine> really want to get X-windows working before i leave
<Phex> yes _jason i've two computers
<[RS] Dak> hte
<waylandbill> is there a way to stop my screen from blanking? my junky monitor doesn't come back on after blanking.
<_jason> Phex: if the other computer has internet access, you can use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Phex> gij:unrecognized option --`jar/path/to/file
<kingspawn> heh
<Phex> noe he hasn'T _jason but maybe in two or three weeks
<_jason> Phex: that's not what you typed, that's what it said, but it seems you are missing a space after the word ``jar''
<_jason> Phex: and /path/to/file is the actual path to the file
<captine> is there an ubuntu channel for notebook support?
<Phex> yes it is
<Phex> if you want the ful path
<Phex> he is a lil bit longer
<_jason> Phex: you put a space after the ``-jar'' ?
<Phex> the path
<Phex> no i didn't but i've a look
<Phex> no there is no space
<_jason> Phex: k, you need one
<fennec_> salut
<Phex> ok
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Phex> i did
<Phex> now he said: failed to load main class
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> who can help me ?
<ubuntu> ?
<WhitePower> hi
<Sir_Fawnpug> Am I the only one that finds that somewhat unnessescary (not you ubuntu)
<_jason> Phex: maybe you can try ##java
<tijn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ubuntu, what seems to be the problem?
<jaybuffet> has anyone install ubuntu on microsoft virtual server 2005 r2 ?
<tijn> erm als the media stuff, whats the link?
<Phex> ok i will try
<tijn> !media
<ubotu> tijn: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Phex> hm nothing happend but iwait a bit
<ubuntu> how can i play mp3.*  files in my computer?
<Phex> maybe the b0x take his time
<Phex> ^^
<Sir_Fawnpug> ubuntu, I use xmms.
<tijn> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ubuntu> any other?
<tijn> die zocht ik!
<Sir_Fawnpug> Probably lame.
<tijn> thnx ubuntu
<Phex> _jason maybe sudo ##jave -jar /file to path?
<ubuntu> where can i download them?
<_jason> Phex: type this in irc: /join ##java
<Phex> i type this but nothing happend
<Sir_Fawnpug> ubuntu, have you used synapse before?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I knwo for sure synapse has xmms
<ubuntu> Sir_Fawnpug havn't
<Sir_Fawnpug> I think you have to add a source which uses universe in it to get it htough.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Synapse is pretty cool, it's pretty much a package manager (more aptly put, synapse is a frontend to apt)
<Sir_Fawnpug> Man I did not mean to make that pun. I've been up at school all night, forgive me.
<ubuntu> thank you!
<XiXaQ> wow. I thought 5.10 was the latest release of ubuntu?
<Phex> hey _jason i type this but nothing do
<Sir_Fawnpug> Is dapper drake already released?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm a gentoo kid, you'll have to forgive me.
<XiXaQ> how can there be a 6.06 version when we're only in april, is it a beta?
<pear-i> dapper is released for beta
<_jason> Phex: do you know how to join a new channel in trillian?
<Sir_Fawnpug> pear-i, how's your wireless situation giong.
<pear-i> still nothing
<Sir_Fawnpug> That sucks
<pear-i> card is detected
<pear-i> i can connect to non - wep enabled
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows wich charset uses samba by default
<pear-i> but can't connect to my router yet :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> BockBilbo, I think unicode but I might be mistaken.
<|lostbyte|> whats this flight ?
<BockBilbo> im trying to mount a remote samba share, but cant see properly some latin charates
<ubuntu> Sir_Fawnpug may i ask you another question?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Ubuntu, go ahead.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm taking a break from my coding.
<burns> pear-i: u use dhcp?
<|lostbyte|> !flight
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |lostbyte|
<Sir_Fawnpug> Waiting for my prof to get here.
<BockBilbo> Sir_Fawnpug, if its unicode, i should add utf8 to fstab, right?
<pear-i> yep
<|lostbyte|> flight 5 ... so one ?
<Phex> yes i do _jason but nothing do
<burns> on how many slots?
<Phex> happend
<Sir_Fawnpug> Bock, I dunno, I haven't messed around with samba that much.
<pear-i> burns: slots?
<ubuntu> how can i chang my name in x -chat?
<Sir_Fawnpug> ubuntu, use /nick name
<Phex> he don't want to open this channel
<skpl_> ubuntu: /nick
<burns> network 'cards'
<_jason> Phex: there are people in ##java that can help you with that, myself, I don't know much about java
<BockBilbo> thanks Sir_Fawnpug
<ubuntu> thanks a lot
<Phex> why i can't go in the room?
<Phex> hmm
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu: click on your name on the left and it will ask if you want to change !
<Phex> is the room not only java?
<Optic> mooooooooo
<Phex> maybe not room ##java
<pear-i> its on my laptop
<pear-i> 1 - wifi 1 ethernet 1 modem... that doesn't really count hto :p
<Phex> only java
<Phex> hm
<name> unbird
<|lostbyte|> flight 5 ... so one ?
<name> udbird
<|lostbyte|> what is it ?
* Tommy83a is back (gone 00:38:27)
<pear-i> and for some reason in the network manager i have an extra wifi thing 'detected'
<Sir_Fawnpug> Phex, it's weird, people an #java are usually sticklers about going off topic.
<waylandbill> lol... replace name in /nick name with the actual name.
<Sir_Fawnpug> name, you shoudl register that nick.
<Phex> he don't want to open this room
<Phex> i damn win
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha, am I in the middle of some weird game?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Staying up for over 86400 seconds is not doing me much good.
<udbird> how can i register this nick?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Somebody plug me into the UP
<waylandbill> udbird, /msg nickserv register
<Sir_Fawnpug> "/msg nickserv register name password email" or something like that.
<|lostbyte|> once i load a ndiswrapper driver, where will it copy it.. ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> there's a directory it goes in /etc I think
<Sir_Fawnpug> I forget
<skpl_> does anyone here know if vmware is stale?
<skpl_> stable
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: thanks..
<burns> set lan adapter to static and wifi to dhcp
<|lostbyte|> skpl_: Yes its stable.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Good lord where's the professor
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: pls use my nick name, as i dont what to read everyones replay :)
<|lostbyte|> what/want*
<tijn> hehe
<Sir_Fawnpug> Haha, nah, I like my nick.
<tijn> you really didnt get that one? :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> I still say name is a cool nick to register.
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: lolz.. i mean use my nick when you replay :P
<Sir_Fawnpug> What, to /dev/null?
<Sir_Fawnpug> What kind of journaled filesystem is that?
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: huh ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> I'm slow today, I must let you know.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have been writing too much C and assembly for my own good.
<Sir_Fawnpug> For hours on end.
<Sir_Fawnpug> |lostbyte|: I just got what you meant.
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: ok
<Sir_Fawnpug> Great minds need time to hit the cutoff point.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Oh, but they do alright.
<sk8az> how to compile files, if i have a INSTALL named file, what command should i use?
<|lostbyte|> whats the meaning of flight.6 ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> ./config && make
<Sir_Fawnpug> INSTALL is usually just a text ifle
<Sir_Fawnpug> Tells you how to install it.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Use dog on it.
<|lostbyte|> sk8az: ./configure ( if that go alright ) then make and then "make install" to install to system which is to be done as root.
<freezey> i am gettin a segmentation fault with gproftpd anyone know what could possibly be wrong?
<Sir_Fawnpug> freezey, source or binary?
<|lostbyte|> freezey: Segment fault can be anything from module to libs.. not supported. or broken..
<Sir_Fawnpug> I mean I could say it tried to dereference the null pointer but that would probably make you angry.
<alek> hi, I have a fat32 partition and I changed /etc/fstab to read-write but I cant write. I tried to set chmod 777 to /media/sda2 (as root ofkorz) but it changes back to 755:(  dont know what to do
<freezey> it says Vhost or anon END Segmentation fault
<|lostbyte|> i added users to my fdtab and i want to know what it still mounts as root. as all the files in it is root permissioned ? HELP !
<|lostbyte|> fdtab/fstab
<axisme> alek, can you write using sudo?
<|lostbyte|> what/why*
<alek> I used sudo: sudo chmod 777 /media/sda2
<|lostbyte|> axisme: I dont wnat to sudo always..
<freezey> sir_fawnpug: it tells me Vhost or anon END Segmentation fault
<alek> it didnt write any error but when i checked chmod it is still 755
<passbe> wat ports does gnome bt-download use the v1 or v2 ports ?
<axisme> lostbyte change to umask=000
<|lostbyte|> alek: done that.. but says permissioned denied, as root also..
<Sir_Fawnpug> freezey, when and how does it segfault?
<|lostbyte|> axisme: and..
<axisme> and it should work
<axisme> if memory serves
<|lostbyte|> axisme: is'nt that a security bad.
<axisme> you just asked for it lol
<freezey> sir_fawnpug: when i click on the servers tab i'll  click apply.. for my server to be on the selected server when i click on it when its in the selected server boom everytime
<der0b> can anyone reccomend any console im clients?
<Sir_Fawnpug> freezey, it might be good to file a bug report
<|lostbyte|> axisme: Will try it..
<Sir_Fawnpug> der0b, naim
<alek> yeah i fixed it:)
<axisme> i mean the /etc/fstab
<der0b> multi protocol?
<axisme> in case you were wondering
<rem_> whats the configuration file for X in breezy ?
<alek> i had to delete uid=alek in /etc/fstab
<alek> :)
<rem_> /etc/X11 ,., ?
<freezey> sir_fawnpug: where do i file one
<Sir_Fawnpug> der0b, not sure then.
<|lostbyte|> axisme: lolz ! no.. i dont wnat to change the permission to my whole system or user space. just a windows partition i have.. which is mounted as root..
<HymnToLife> rem_> xorg.conf
<mudmutt> Hello world!
<Sir_Fawnpug> freezey: if you got the package from ubuntu there's probably a bug tracker.
<rem_> k thx
<der0b> cool I'll play with naim for a bit though.. thanks
<axisme> soo find it in /etc/fstab and change it
<Sir_Fawnpug> The proftpd peopel probably have one too.
<alek> ok so i have one more question. I need video codecs because I cant play any mpg or avi wideo:(
<freezey> sir_fawnpug:  u got any other suggestions for an FTP
<alek> (using totem)
<mudmutt> Anyone here has a i915 and has working 3d acceleration?
<axisme> alek, install vlc
<|lostbyte|> alek: try mplayer.
<HymnToLife> alek> who needs codecs ? use VLC :p
<Sir_Fawnpug> alek, I never liked totem. I recommend you install gmplayer
<axisme> yes mudmutt, but im on dapper
<|lostbyte|> Whats flight.3 ?
<alek> ok ill try:)
<_jason> ubotu: tell alek about multimedia
<mudmutt> axisme:  so do I.
<axisme> it worked out of teh box  for me
<alek> thanks _jason
<mudmutt> axisme:  could you paste glxinfo output (priv)?
<Sir_Fawnpug> freezey, nah, never needed ftp. I always run sshd.
<freezey> sir_fawnpug:  ok
<|lostbyte|> Why does'nt glxgear show me fps in the console i run ?
<rem_> is there a way to have breezy detect your graphic card ans screen again .. ?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Do you have the right glx driver?
<rem_> in command line ..
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: ftp is faster than sftp
<|lostbyte|> Whats flight.3 ?
<_jason> rem_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Sir_Fawnpug> |lostbyte|: Yeah, but it's also reasonably secure.
<HymnToLife> rem_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> dammi, I got pwn3d :(
<|lostbyte|> Sir_Fawnpug: thats there..
<|lostbyte|> Why does'nt glxgear show me fps in the console i run ?
<_jason> |lostbyte|: see what ubotu said
<Sir_Fawnpug> |lostbyte|: what's there?
<axisme> accept dcc , mudmutt
<HymnToLife> |lostbyte|> you have to use it with she -showfps paameter
<|lostbyte|> _jason: thanks..
<HymnToLife> or something like that
<HymnToLife> the*
<_jason> |lostbyte|: np
<|lostbyte|> HymnToLife: thanks.
<mudmutt> axisme: try again, please.
<axisme> possible my firewall is blocking heh
<mudmutt> axisme: so paste it on priv.
<axisme> want me to email
<|lostbyte|> Could someone paste me their wlan0 lines in interfaces file ? Just for my reference..
<mudmutt> axisme: please
<axisme> its a huge output
<axisme> pm me your email
<axisme> im not lagging my irc :-)
<|lostbyte|> anyone ?
<axisme> mudmutt?
<freezey> Whats a good FTP client such a proftpd.. i need to run an FTP server and gpro failed on me..
<signature16> how do i know what the hard drive just add to my system will be named? will log/messages show it?
<mudmutt> axisme: tumdum@gmail.com
<axisme> ftp server then feezey
<freezey> axisme: what?
<Rayman> how could I start SSHD on each boot
<axisme> argh did you just give your email out to all these people
<mudmutt> yeah ;)
<_jason> mudmutt: this channel is logged, spam bots are going to find it :/
<HymnToLife> I hope you have a good antispam
<axisme> sent
<freezey> axisme: FTP server is the name of it?
<axisme> freezey i have never used an ftp server on ubuntu..but on bsd i use pureftpd
<slackern> Rayman: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" that should install and set it up to run on each boot.
<|lostbyte|> Rayman: BUM
<freezey> axisme: does it have a gui or is it all console
<axisme> well i only ever man it in console as they were remote machines
<axisme> ran*
<axisme> dunno if it has a gui
<HymnToLife> in the server world, everything is command line
<Mwafrica> Help... Im new to Ubuntu i would like to get a Peer to Peer program
<slackern> Rayman: Or of it is installed see |lostbyte|'s tip.
<HymnToLife> this is _not_ Windows ;)
<mudmutt> axisme: can you send me your xorg.conf?
<Rayman> yaeh, im remoting the comp now.
<axisme> sure
<freezey> axisme: i am running ubuntu which do you think i should use for user authentication LDAP or MYSQL
<axisme> no idea..
<|lostbyte|> slackern: is there a console version of bum ?
<gnetux> hi everyone
<slackern> |lostbyte|: You could do it commandline also i guess but im not so familliar with debians init structure yet so i won't comment on that.
<Sir_Fawnpug> debian uses sysv init doesn't it?
<robokop> hmm if i want to change from kubuntu to ubuntu which packages should i remove and which should i install
<|lostbyte|> slackern: ok
<|lostbyte|> robertj: remove kde instal gnome.
<HymnToLife> robokop> to install Ubuntu (GNOME), sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scanwinder> what packages would the "OpenGL development packages" be?
<livingdaylight> YoYOYo People!
<HymnToLife> scanwinder> search for it in synaptic ;)
<|lostbyte|> Whats flight.3 ?
<robokop> HymnToLife: and which packages could i remove then (i only have 20G harddisk)
<tomplast> can anyone tell me why nvtv only outputs grayscale for me?
<scanwinder> HymnToLife: i have but im still not sure which ones i need
<Sir_Fawnpug> robokop: probably kde is going to remove the most space.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Fluxbox is where it's really at though.
<axisme> mudmutt, send
<axisme> sent*
<joevandyk> Is the Ubuntu git kernel rsync repository down?
<HymnToLife> robokop> well, 20 GB is enough to have both I think, I have them on a 10 GB partition. But if you want to remove KDE, ty removing kdelibs or something like that
<HymnToLife> something that all the KDE packages depend on
<pitfall> qt ? ;)
<joevandyk> I'm running git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6
<joevandyk>  and nothing's happening after it receives the file list
<livingdaylight> What up People?!
<Sir_Fawnpug> !gq
<ubotu> Sir_Fawnpug: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Sir_Fawnpug> I broke it.
<Sir_Fawnpug> !in
<ubotu> in is, like, There is a support channel for India, localization, translation and internationalization for Indian languages, as well as support for using Ubuntu in Indian language (for the indic* packages) in the channel #ubuntu-in
<|lostbyte|> slackern: update-rc.d check if you have it ?
<slackern> |lostbyte|: yep thats the tool to edit it.
<|lostbyte|> slackern: ok :) cool..
<Sir_Fawnpug> !la
<ubotu> Sir_Fawnpug: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<robokop> Sir_Fawnpug: hmm that fluxbox, how good is that
<Sir_Fawnpug> robokop, pretty lightweight
<Sir_Fawnpug> I personally like it.
<trappist> robokop: it's nice and light, and can be pretty good looking.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Can't stand either gnome or kde
<Sir_Fawnpug> And even E's a bit too heavy for me.
<der0b> sir_fawnpug: centericq looks perfect for multiprot im (fyi)
<Sir_Fawnpug> der0b, good deal.
<trappist> Sir_Fawnpug: you might light flux then - it's not as light as, say, ratpoison, but it won't slow you down.
<gnetux> someone cuold help me
<Sir_Fawnpug> trappist: haha, I know, I use it.
<hiku> Hi, I need help setting up a wireless netnetwork card on a laptop. Network uses WPA.
<gnetux> i've got some problems with pppd
<trappist> Sir_Fawnpug: oh I guess I meant to say that to robokop :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> trappist: I don't think it could get any more lightweight without becoming twm or evilwm
<goki-> who needs a WM?
<Sir_Fawnpug> trappist: You seen E17 by the way?
<goki-> if you need to drag windows around, etc., you are doing something wrong!
<trappist> Sir_Fawnpug: yeah, it seems to have a long way to go
<axisme> hiku, breezy or dapper?
<robokop> Sir_Fawnpug: E17 looks great
<trappist> goki-: you need a wm to arrange your multiple consoles on one screen, of course
<Sir_Fawnpug> trappist: a while back I did a gentoo install for my friend, and his wife is really artsy, so I put it on there.
<goki-> trappist, ah I guess
<hiku> axisme: Breezy
<trappist> Sir_Fawnpug: it's purty and all, but imho it's kinda vaporware
<axisme> i never bothered to do it in breezy...does breezy have network manager?
<Sir_Fawnpug> trappist: the libraries are open-source though, right?
<trappist> yep
<Sir_Fawnpug> I mean anybody who wants to pick the project back up can.
<elfaro> hola
<Sir_Fawnpug> Not that I have alot of experience in designing window managers.
<elfaro> holita
<elfaro> en que idioma ablais?
<ruxpin> I've got a problem with one package.. it seems to have one configuration option missing, I need to compile it. which I did, but apparanly the paths went wrong. how can I tell where the default deb package has installed the files?
<Sir_Fawnpug> dkpg -i packagename I think
<Sir_Fawnpug> It's been a while since I used dpkg
<hiku> I don't think so.. I have been walking thruough the HOWTO on the Wiki
<axisme> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<axisme> see if that installs anything
<ruxpin> or..can I use the -o option for apt to compile and install a package for me?
<Sir_Fawnpug> ruxpin, no clue, the man page probably has better info than I do.
<axisme> hiku?
<vinboy> hi
<Sir_Fawnpug> dpkg -i I believe wil llet you see where the source goes to, though.
<AgreSor> how to extract .zip files?
<ernix> 
<vinboy> i just formatted my partition as reiserfs, how do I mount it now??
<|lostbyte|> AgreSor: unzip
<AgreSor> root@pussy:~# unzip
<AgreSor> -bash: unzip: command not found
<hajuu> lolz
<robokop> AgreSor: zip
<hajuu> unzip that pussy?
<hiku> axisme: saw your private chat... talk to you there.
<hajuu> you big virgin dawg
<AgreSor> :D
<AgreSor> hehehheehhehe
<AgreSor> it`s cool hostname
<AgreSor> ;P
<Rondom> AgreSor: Ark
<Rondom> !ark
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Rondom
<Sir_Fawnpug> Sweet nectar of jesus my professor is finally here.
<Rondom> !zip
<ubotu> Rondom: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ruxpin> vinboy: just like any other partition
<crtq> yo
<crtq> minou!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Neurosis> is there a way to start gaim from a console remotely?
<iceman> wow. old copy of the Nextstep and Openstep Operating system on ebay already over 600.00 ....dang ....
<odyssey12386> hello
<LeeJunFan> anyone know a trick to get your touchpad working on a laptop if it doesn't after resuming? Of course X is still claiming evdev so rmmodding that won't work.
<odyssey12386> thats beyond me
<odyssey12386> how do you stop your dvd from being jumpy
<LeeJunFan> !hdparm
<odyssey12386> would region set have something d
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell odyssey12386 about hdparm
<odyssey12386> to do with iot
<odyssey12386> thats it
<LeeJunFan> DMA most likely.
<odyssey12386> dma?
<HymnToLife> !dma
<LeeJunFan> Direct Memory Access if memory serves me right.
<odyssey12386> ok
<HymnToLife> Oh my God, they killed ubotu
<LeeJunFan> odyssey12386: check out what ubotu said about hdparm.
<odyssey12386> ist there a wiki about hdparm
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I see that.
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: how long have you been neutered?
<ubotu> LeeJunFan: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<odyssey12386> when  i got maried thats when i got neutred
<GnarusLeo> hm ... I have the amarok sending the covers, and all to my iPod, but still it wont show in my iPod ... what can that be about?
<steve343> errrr my comp is very messed up
<adubois> dxis
<HymnToLife> that's uncool
<LeeJunFan> steve343: remove windows.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<steve343> help
<adubois> mxsdde
<HymnToLife> you could try removing GNOME also ;)
<steve343> okkkkay
<odyssey12386> i just moved from gentoo to ubuntu ... ubuntu is pretty sweet!
<steve343> windows has all my stuff on it
<LeeJunFan> steve343: just ask the question.
<HymnToLife> odyssey12386> yes it is, especially compared to gentoo
<HymnToLife> but gentoo is more fun
<steve343> how the hell do i fix the boot sector on my hd
<odyssey12386> fun to see the compiling
<HymnToLife> no
<LeeJunFan> steve343: define fix.
<odyssey12386> go b
<steve343> windows no longer starts
<HymnToLife> funh to see the compiling fil and start it all over again :p
<dabaR> steve343: that means it is fixed.
<LeeJunFan> steve343: but linux does okay?
<LeeJunFan> dabaR: LOL
<steve343> ok it say ntlds is missing
<odyssey12386> im just learning linux but i had gentoo going pretty good
<HymnToLife> steve343> that's NTLDR
<steve343> ubuntu failed durring the installation
<steve343> thats the one ... what the hell is it
<iceman> thats plain outragious... Nextstep "apple's original Unix" price over 600.oo on ebay ...
<HymnToLife> then isall ubuntu again
<dabaR> s/isall/install/
<steve343> but the reason it failed is the disk right how do i burn another disk when i cant acess windows
<HymnToLife> install yeah sorry
<dabaR> steve343: do you have a live CD?
<iceman> God, I'd like to just try Nextstep / Openstep .. for the experience ... would also be curious if Linux software would compile under it
<steve343> nope
<HymnToLife> steve343> fix your Window
<HymnToLife> boot from Windows CD in rescue command line
<steve343> how do i fix my windows
<steve343> ive tryed the offical disk
<HymnToLife> and run fixmbd and fixboot c: <= or whatever ltter your drive is
<steve343> would mixmbr do it?
<iceman> steve343 what did you do to winblows ?
<dabaR> you guys spell like my grandma
<HymnToLife> fixmbr* sorry
<HymnToLife> and fixboot c:
<steve343> okie ill try that
<steve343> windows doesnt look damaged it the boot that isnt working
<HymnToLife> that will fix it
<iceman> what boot loader did you try to install
<iceman> grub or lilo
<HymnToLife> I guess Ubuntu installs GRUB
<HymnToLife> that's why I have LILO becaue I'm so un-conformist :p
<dabaR> I have yaboot
<iceman> I have LInux "in dos" :)
<iceman> no bootloader configirations
<GnarusLeo> I have connected my iPod to my amaroK, and transfeered some mp3's with covers (Wich I can see of getting the properties and seeing the cover in amaroK from the iPd) .. But the covers wont show up when playing in iPod, any ideas? is it a iPod setting?
<LeeJunFan> I just dd'ed my kernel to my MBR :p
<HymnToLife> !tell GnarusLeo about ipod
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: maybe the file format?
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, what do you mean?
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: does ipod accept png?
<iceman> wish i understood "linux" filesystem dependancies, I'd love to get Ubuntu on a fat32 install
<GnarusLeo> HymnToLife, yeah, that helps my question  ....
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, oh, good question ...
<axisme> iceman, thats just wrong
<odyssey12386> how do you change the boot loader to
<HymnToLife> GnarusLeo> It worked for maybe thousands of ppl, why wouldn't it work for you ?
<Frogzoo> iceman: linux will install quite happily to fat32 - though why you'd want to is dubious
<GnarusLeo> HymnToLife, because it doesnt describe my problem ... at all
<iceman> no, with "dos" and linux in the system, I can use two command shells
<odyssey12386> how do you change the menu for the boot loader ;  the default os
<_jason> odyssey12386: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HymnToLife> dammit, I should have read more carefully
<odyssey12386> thankyou jason
<HymnToLife> well I can't help you here, I have an older iPod which doesn't handle covers
<iceman> Anyone here used Nextstep or openstep
<dabaR> iceman: ... ask your question.
<GnarusLeo> HymnToLife, thanks anyways
<unforcer> I have been using Dapper since january and its still slow should I make clear install? Will it make it any better?
<axisme> system specs, unforcer?
<iceman> Wonder what crossing and recompiling "linux" software might be like in OpenStep or NeXTSTEP ?
<Frogzoo> unforcer: did you enable DMA?
<unforcer> A64 3000+, 200GB sata, 1G UTT
<Frogzoo> unforcer: that doesn't answer my question....
<axisme> answers mine though heh
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, is the amarok covers *.png?
<unforcer> Frogzoo: I cannot really say because sudo hdparm /dev/sda wont give me a dma line
<dabaR> png is pictures
<GuadamuX> Hello everybody !!! does anybody can help me? I have a nexxt wireless pci card. I don't know how use it in my ubuntu breezy
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: you can't use hdparm on an sata drive
<joshritge1> I am having trouble with x11vnc, if i close the window on my windows machine it wont let me oepn a new connection
* Tommy83a is away: Be Back Later
<GnarusLeo> GuadamuX, "sudo apt-get install network-manager" the run "nm-applet"
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: is it hard drive speed that is slow ?
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: so they say?
<Thralas> Is there anything available by default on U5.1 / pkg I can use to bench a HD?
<Frogzoo> GnarusLeo: I'd guess amarok would accept jpg/gif/png at least
<GuadamuX> thanks, GnarusLeo
<|lostbyte|> Know any video editing tool
<|lostbyte|> ?
<dabaR> iceman: isn't openstep a wm/de?
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: no and yes
<LinuxJones_> |lostbyte|: one of the few areas where Linux sucks is video editing
<dabaR> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-7ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 725 kB, Installed size: 2676 kB
<GnarusLeo> Frogzoo, ya, it should ... cant find anything on google on it .. maybe its an iPod issue, or im just plain stupid :)
<Thralas> Nevermind
<Rondom> GnarusLeo: does it show up in network-manager
<joshritge1> any help on x11vnc?
<|lostbyte|> LinuxJones: ok !
<GnarusLeo> Rondom, yes
<Hobbsee> Tommy83a: please get rid of those messages...
<GnarusLeo> huh? what shows up?
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: how can I test it ? hdparm -tT is not best way to term fast or slow?
<Rondom> GuadamuX:  does it show up in network-manger?
<LinuxJones_> |lostbyte|: diva, jashaka or pitivi all  look like they will be very good, in about 2 years
<Rondom> GuadamuX: what does iwconfig return?
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: hdparm doesn't work on sata drives unless your connected via the ide connection on the drive.
<toguro> how can i desativate the auto run of cdrom in ubuntu?
<joshritge1> can somebody please help me with x11vnc?
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: ok, so how can I speed things up? Go for gentoo?
<AgreSor> man..
<steve343> ok fixboot c
<GuadamuX> Rondom, no, it does not
<AgreSor> i have this error 2 weeks
<AgreSor> root@pussy:~# centericq
<AgreSor> centericq: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<steve343> it didnt work
<AgreSor> :s
<AgreSor> root@pussy:~# centericq
<AgreSor> centericq: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<AgreSor>  ?
<AgreSor> u know what is wrong ?
<tombs> hi all
<steve343> would fixmbr recourd work?
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: is it jsut disk access you find slow or the entire system ?
<steve343> the ntldr thing is still missing
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: both
<Hobbsee> !info libssl
<steve343> what is ntldr??
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: you won't notice any difference on a Gentoo system
<HymnToLife> the Windows boot loader
<Hobbsee> !info libssl0.9.8
<Gean> something like that
<Rondom> GuadamuX: paste the output of lspci pleas
<Hobbsee> !info libssl0.9.7
<ubotu> libssl0.9.7: (SSL shared libraries), section libs, is important. Version: 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2151 kB, Installed size: 5204 kB
<Hobbsee> whatever's in breezy...
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: are you running the 64 bit kernel ?
<steve343> so fixmbr is what im looking for then
<Rondom> GuadamuX: note here in the channel, but on pastbin.org
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: Livecd is faster than this
<Hobbsee> AgreSor: ^ i sthe one you want
<Rondom> GuadamuX: note here in the channel, but on pastbin.com
<unforcer> LinuxJones_:  32bit
<Gean> can someone tell me a good ftpclient for ubuntu?
<Rondom> Gean: gftp
<Gean> and how to install it?
<Gean> Rondom: thanks
<unforcer> gentoo has the support for 64bit..
<Gean> where do i get it?
<loststar4545> ok i have installed  ubuntu when i start  up i get the screen with loading  stuff and then a black screen  with a white cursor i am fairly sure i have to edit  my xorg.conf but i dont know what to put in the device sectiom indentifier i have a nvidia 5500 pci or what to put under busid
<Rondom> Gean: you found it?
<robokop> Gean: apt-get install gftp
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: run sudo top (and see what's taking the most resources)
<AgreSor> !info libssl
<cowboyway> is this channel for basic Ubuntu questions /
<cowboyway> ?
<GnarusLeo> Anyone know how I make my iPod nano show the covers given by amaroK?
<AgreSor> !info libssl.so.5
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: top
<robokop> cowboyway: yes
<AgreSor> :(
<cowboyway> cool
<GuadamuX> GnarusLeo, Rondom this is the output of nm-applet:    (nm-applet:10448): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<GuadamuX> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<iceman_> Wish this linux box would run Ubuntu ... how to install ubuntu on this drive ... ?
<toguro> hi
<unforcer> xorg nothing special in there
<Gean> there seems to be a problem with the command but i don't know what
<Hobbsee> !tell AgreSor about paste
<iceman_> Slackware on UNSDOS .... linux in dos ..
<cowboyway> I am a slackware user who is curious about ubuntu.....can one take a source package , compile and install on ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: yeah
<Gean> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hobbsee> cowboyway: yep
<Rondom> GuadamuX: paste the output of lspci somewhere! e.g. on pastebin.com
<cowboyway> cool......i usually start from source
<robokop> Gean: do you have synaptic running orso
<LinuxJones_> cowboyway: sure the sources are available as downloads via apt as well
<GnarusLeo> GuadamuX, never seen that error before .. try googling it .. if you want, iwconfig, iwlist and so on are not so different commands for setting up your wireless ..you should start with "iwlist scan" to see if your network is listed
<Gean> robokop: no
<Hobbsee> cowboyway: the packages are often in binary form, so you dont need to though...
<GuadamuX> Rondom,GnarusLeo, this is the part of the output of lspci about it :   0000:04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 1faa (rev 03)
<cowboyway> if installed from source is there a convenient way to uninstall ?
<joshritge1> can i get hep using VNC please
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: did you install binary drivers for your ati card ?
<robokop> Gean: anything else that has something to do with package management (installing software)
<Hobbsee> cowboyway: not really.  same as slackware i think.  make uninstall
<MetaMorfoziS> chi all
<Gean> robokop: i have no idea
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: I am using fglrx, direct rendering is on
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i find my passwords on the config file?
<Gean> robokop: but i found it at synoptic
<robokop> Gean: hmm Adept maybe
<unforcer> btw how did you know that I have ati? :D
<MetaMorfoziS> and where is that config file that contains the icq and msn account's passwords?
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: your using the default Ubuntu kernel, not the 64 bit kernel right ?
<joshritge1> Can someone please help me with x11vnc
<robokop> Gean: well then install it from there
<Gean> robokop: adept?
<unforcer> LinuxJones_: K7
<Gean> yeah i am doing that rite now
<robokop> Gean: KDE package manager
<LinuxJones_> unforcer: ok that's fine
<Davey|Laptop> cowboyway, yes, but at your own risk :)
<robokop> Gean: Adept and Synaptic are both gui frontends for apt-get
<GuadamuX> GnarusLeo, Rondom. The card is a nexxt, but lspci saw "Marvel Technology Group"
<jadams> what CLI ftp programs do you guys use?  I just tried out yafc for the first time, and its readline support and expanded commands make it really cool...
<iceman2k> shoot how to make ubutnu run in umsdos ?
<Gean> ok i installed gftp, thanks :)
<mathieu> jadams: lftp
<SoulPropagation> Would it be possible that after booting from a liveCD (5.10) an iMac G3 (OS 9) would freeze upon inserting a USB flash drive?
<GuadamuX> GnarusLeo,Rondom this is the output of iwlist scan:  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.      eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.     sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<GuadamuX>        vmnet8    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<GuadamuX>   vmnet1    Interface doesn't support scanning.
<GuadamuX> 
<GnarusLeo> Anyone got the album covers to work from Amarok to iPod
<robokop> SoulPropagation: if that happens to you yes it is possible
<eddie_stone> how to install m4a codecs lib?
<GnarusLeo> GuadamuX, then you have not got the proper modules/drivers ... google your card
<joshritge1> can someone help me wiht x11vnc?
<eddie_stone> how to install m4a and wma codecs lib?
<steve343> how good is the live cd?
<eddie_stone> very good
<_jason> ubotu: tell eddie_stone about multimedia
<steve343> dam it i should have tried that first
<_jason> steve343: what do you mean?
<SoulPropagation> Would it be possible that after booting from a liveCD (5.10) an iMac G3 (OS 9) would freeze upon inserting a USB flash drive? And since it is possible (happened to me), would it be the liveCD that could cause it?
<ssam> SoulPropagation, the live cd does not mess with the harddisk and install stuff unless you ask it too
<steve343> the installation messup cos i used a scrached cd by mistake
<jadams> mathieu: lftp looks really cool
<jadams> I'll probably try it out in the near future
<steve343> it didnt install a boot loader
<SoulPropagation> ssam: I know. Would it be possible when it initializes the USB devices that it would blow them out?
<steve343> so now my comp doesnt know what too do
<ssam> SoulPropagation, i really dont think so
<eddie_stone> does anybody knows any free php ide for linux?
<SoulPropagation> ssam: because I have a ubuntu-clueless person that's pretty angry
<SoulPropagation> ;)
<SoulPropagation> eddie_stone: well there's gedit
<eddie_stone> SoulPropagation: man, thanks...
<ssam> SoulPropagation, there are very few cases where software can break hardware
<SoulPropagation> eddie_stone: I've been looking for one for a looong time too... =(
<eddie_stone> I would say fuck you, but Im easy today
<steve343> i dont think you can fry a usb device theres not enough watts going through it
<eddie_stone> ok, thanks
<casper> ok who want to help me! i need help
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<steve343> hehe
* Tommy83a is back (gone 00:17:06)
<eddie_stone> smart bot
<unforcer> so SATA drives is not supported on ubuntu?
<SoulPropagation> ssam: So why does the iMac freeze up every time someone puts a flash drive in? And why did this happen AFTER I booted from t3h liveCD?
<unforcer> are*
<casper> according to ubuntu i have only 1 resolution 640*480 how do i get more
<eddie_stone> hello lilo, grub is here to punch you
<Hobbsee> Tommy83a: please delete that darned away message.  thankyou.
<GnarusLeo> Anyone got the album covers to work from Amarok to iPod? They wont show up on the iPod, but theyr there allright
<ssam> SoulPropagation, thats a good question
<steve343> ok you need to install the right graphics drivers casper
<SoulPropagation> ssam: but it was for sure not the liveCD?
* Tommy83a is away: Im AwaY - Leave a message... 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ssam> SoulPropagation, i'd run through the standard fixing things in mac os 9
<SoulPropagation> !kick Tommy83a
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<casper> i got the tar.gz file on the desktop but have no idea how to install it
<casper> beeing a noob is soo shit
<eddie_stone> casper: why dont you read something about linux?
<ssam> SoulPropagation, verify the harddisk, boot with out extensions, reset the PRAM etc
<SoulPropagation> ssam: gotcha.
<muep> casper: what are you trying to do?
<eddie_stone> casper: well, you should uncompact it
<casper> done
<SoulPropagation> ssam: pram zap is cmd+opt+p+r at boot right?
<eddie_stone> try tar -zxf foo.tar.gz
<ssam> SoulPropagation, something like that, untill you've heard the chime about 3 or 4 times
<ssam> SoulPropagation, maybe shift aswell
<SoulPropagation> ssam: lol
<SoulPropagation> ssam: Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<casper> once its extracted how do i install the driver, or update the one im using now?
<freezey> Is anyone familiar with Pure-FTPD
<muep> casper: don't install that one
<muep> casper: did you get it from some ati or nvidia site?
<casper> intel
<steve343> whats wrong with the officall ones?
<steve343> uh oh
<muep> casper: is your problem your low resolution?
<steve343> intel are evil eeevvviiiillll
<casper> yip
<muep> steve343: better to use package management
<muep> casper: the problem isn't your video card driver, probably
<steve343> ... why wouldnt it be?
<casper> ok.... so what then
<muep> casper: I guess your display isn't recognized right
<muep> what display is it?
<casper> im running 640*480,its the only res it alows me
<muep> casper: yes, but it doesn't give you other resolutions because of the wrong settings
<muep> ubuntu by default tries to autodetect it
<jason__> is there a way to change the default username that scp/ssh use without changing users?
<mwe> casper: read the /msg from ubotu
<casper> im reading it now
<casper> thanx
<mwe> yw
<muep> it ubuntu doesn't know the right settings, it will set them low to avoid breaking your monitor
<mwe> jason__: why not just user@host.com ?
<jason__> mwe: i'm using maven to build some stuff and the build scripts have scps all over the place
<paryl> hello! when i try to compile a module, modprobe returns "Invalid module format"... what causes that?
<steve343> i thought every moniter on earth did 800 x 600
<mwe> jason__: the scripts suck if they don't let you specify a user name
<casper> where do icopy all the text commands to
<harfooz> hi folks -- I'm getting a GPG error with the us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates. Anyone else also getting that error? apt-get update does not resolve it.
<muep> casper: tried terminal?
<steve343> to be honest wouldnt it be easier to just install the graphics drviers i find it lets you change the res then
<moot_> paryl: sounds like a problem with the entry points modprobe is expecting
<muep> steve343: this is easy
<mwe> jason__: well try USER=user in ~/.ssh/environment
<muep> its's not good to install 3rd party software when there's no need
<ismael> oi
<jason__> mwe, is there an environment variable that I can just set?   I want this to be temporary
<muep> the problem is just with autodetect
<avalost> anyone using opera on dapper?
<Xenguy> !tell harfooz about gpgerr
<steve343> okey
<steve343> a matter of preference i think
<ismael> hello
<mwe> jason__: I don't know but I don't think so
<casper> its asking me for chispset?
<casper> its given me 3 choices, im guessing u shouldnt guess
<steve343> i would install the drivers if your a beginner
<GnarusLeo> How can I get my iPod to show in the "vmware winxp" ?
<muep> casper: what are you doing?
<paryl> moot: a little help?  how do you mean?  i basically... apt-get'd the kernel headers for my kernel, and made links in usr/src to those... i'm not sure where else to go
<bosco> does anyone have flash working in ubuntu
<bosco> if so i need help getting it working
<casper> i ran the text that does auto detect
<harfooz> Xenguy, thanks -- that did the trick. What's causing the problem?
<muep> casper: you only would have needed to edit a file a bit
<muep> casper: what text?
<casper> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<casper> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<casper> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jobezone> bosco: have you followed the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<steve343> oh come on
<steve343> unless you know what your doing that really isnt a good idea
<bosco> jobezone,  i have but i need flash 8
<muep> casper: what options do you have?
<paryl> moot: my kernel is 2.6.12-9-k7-smp and i noticed with the module compiles it puts the files in /lib/modules/2.6.12 instead of the kernel's actual module directory... is that indicitive of the prob?
<makkk> hello all. I'm trying to rsync from a remote directory to my windows partition. it doesnt work (nothing gets written to it). It complains about operation not permitted. Using 'sudo' doesnt help. is there a way to do this or do i have to mirror the directory in my linux filesystem
<casper> i128  i740 and i810
<muep> casper: open another terminal and use lspci
<muep> one of those should be there
<casper> ok
<muep> lspci gives you a list of your hardware
<jobezone> bosco: mm, and the flash you get using that website is a previous version? I've never tried using a newer one..
<GnarusLeo> How can I get my iPod to show in the "vmware winxp" ?
<moot_> paryl: if you are manually compiling your kernel you need to update the linux symlink, copy the boot image to /boot and update grub etc
<bosco> jobezone, well i know that when i follow those directions that it wont give me flash 8
<joshritge1> which vnc client is the best for ubuntu?
<raptros-v76> i dont think there is a flash 8 for any sort of linux system
<paryl> moot: no, i'm compiling drivers for a pci card... i'm just using the kernel from the repositories
<jobezone> makkk: can you write into the windows partition? Is it a NTFS fileystem it uses?
<bosco> jobezone, i already have the firefox flash but i still cant view flash sites even older versoins i did what the site said aobut 2 weeks ago
<GnarusLeo> How can I get my iPod to show in the "vmware winxp" ? Should I keep it mounted in linux?
<makkk> jobezone, its a FAT partition. I have a dual boot setup. Some files I need access to in both windows and linux, so i've kept them on the windows side. I can usually write to it ok, most of the time it complains  but does it anyway
<bosco> GnarusLeo, have you told vmware to use that usb drive windows to use it
<piotrek> i need hept with ati drivers on my laptop
<GnarusLeo> bosco, no, I dont know how
<jobezone> bosco: using x64 ?
<bosco> GnarusLeo,  have you used your cd drive in VMware eiher way log out of windows in vmware and there should be a settiing to change the ram and it should be in there click us usb drive
<GnarusLeo> ok, Ill check
<moot_> paryl: then just copy the modules produced in /lib/modules/<repository kernel> to /lib/modules/<current kernel>, then add those pci modules to your kernel autoload list
<GnarusLeo> bosco, it says: usb-controller: present
<paryl> moot: like a said, i've apt-get'd linux-image-2.6.12-9-k7-smp, and i'm running it, and i also got the headers.  i made a symbolic link /usr/src/linux to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7-smp
<paryl> moot: i compile, and the drivers get installed to /lib/modules/2.6.12
<jobezone> makkk: It's strange that sometimes it complains... are you using the option 'user' when mounting that partition (in /etc/fstab or if you do it manually)?
<bosco> GnarusLeo, well then it should work you should be abte to tell windows to use that usb drive other than that i dont know enough to help you out more but i can sure try
<paryl> moot: modprobe doesn't see them, so i copy the misc directory to /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-k7-smp and then get "invalid module format"
<GnarusLeo> bosco, ok .. doy ou think I need to mount the ipod in linux? or should I umount it?
* tijn moet de trein
<makkk> jobezone: I have
<makkk> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  vfat    umask=000       0       0
<moot_> paryl: so whats the problem?
<paryl> moot: the invalid module format error... i don't know why it's happening, and until it's working the drivers won't load
<bosco> GnarusLeo,  i would try both unmount it in linux and then try it and then mount it in  linux and try that
<Steve^> Is writing to NTFS considered safe yet in Linux?
<moot_> paryl: how are you compiling the drivers for your pci card?
<Steve^> Should I go ahead and format my drive to fat32?
<jobezone> makkk: you usually only  can write to that partition as root, right?(using sudo). Nevertheless, you're saying you can't write to it using rsyn even with sudo, so not having 'user' there is not the problem.
<muep> Steve^: reading is safe
<GnarusLeo> bosco, did both .. nothing works
<casper> meup u are a genius, im missing some info refresh rate and verysync
<Steve^> muep, I want more than that though.. I use Linux too much
<casper> the graphic drivers are fine
<muep> Steve^: write isn't really available
<bosco> GnarusLeo, well it should work then i dont know why cuz i have itunes in my windows in vmware and it works fine with my ipod
<makkk> jobezone, maybe the complaint from rsync will help you:
<makkk> rsync: failed to set permissions on "/home/mak/Desktop/Courses/Research/src/code/code/runSegmentation.m~": Operation not permitted (1)
<muep> casper: great that it works
<GnarusLeo> bosco, how do you know if your ipod is connected?
<jobezone> makkk: but I've never used rsync in my life :/ It's still strange that you get complains when writting into that partition, and then it works. What complains are those?
<casper> thanx for the help
<Steve^> muep, fat32 would allow linux and windows to happily share the partition?
<muep> Steve^: you can get an ext2 driver for windows though
<Steve^> oh, hmm
<bosco> GnarusLeo, all i do is plug it in like in the real windows I tunes detects it
<Steve^> that's an idea
<muep> Steve^: fat32 works also ok
<paryl> moot: make, make install
<Steve^> muep is ext "superior" to fat32
<makkk> jobezone, see how its failing to set permissions? maybe if it left the permissions alone it would be ok?
<muep> Steve^: it sure is better
<bosco> GnarusLeo, maybe i dont know all aobut your prob maybe that is why i  am not much help
<GnarusLeo> bosco, ah great! it worked :) Thanks
<bosco> GnarusLeo, no prob
<muep> Steve^: http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html
<ubuntu_> can someone tell me how to configure logitech quickcam fusion?
<waylandbill> Steve^, if it's that important to access an NTFS partition, why not use Topologilinux? It runs as a loopback device in a windows partition.
<Steve^> thanks
<bosco> GnarusLeo,  either way you should still be able to access it like a usb storage device in windows
<bosco> vmware
<ubuntu_> thanks
<jobezone> makkk: and that happens, even if rsync is run with sudo? Then that's something about rsync's configuration. You'll have to learn how it handles things like these (permissions). Or you could try an alternative like Unison. There's a slim post about it at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php
<makkk> jobzone, thanks. I'll look at it
<moot_> paryl: are you running this kernel? inux-image-2.6.12-9-k7-smp. check grub to make sure you are.
<bosco> has anyone gotten flash working in ubuntu preferably flash 8
<jobezone> bosco: if you're running Breezy, and not the 64bits version, and not been using extra repositories, installing programs like firefox yourself, those instructions should work.
<jobezone> ok, I gotta go. Bye all
<paryl> moot: yep... uname -a: Linux pbx-okc 2.6.12-9-k7-smp #1 SMP Mon Oct 10 13:58:43 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stormchaser> A question : I've installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, but the package description isn't found in pkg-config list... Any ideas, why?
<muep> Stormchaser: are there any *-dev packages available that you are missing?
* Stormchaser looks
<moot_> paryl: then the only thing i can suggest is re-readin the compile instructions for your pci module and ensure you follow them to the letter
<makkk> jobezone: you didnt specify the thread
<Stormchaser> dammit... That -dev slipped me... Thanks :)
<makkk> come back
<muep> Stormchaser: np
<raptros-v76> bosco, are you talking about the flash plugin? because i dont thing there is a flash 8 plugin for any linux x86 system
<jcole> what's the ubuntu server meta pacakge name?
<muep> bosco: flash 7 works well
<paryl> moot: yeah, i've gone over it 15 times :)  i guess i'll check with the company that released the driver :\
<HymnToLife> jcole> what d'you mean ?
<muep> bosco: have you tried the flash package in the repos?
<jcole> HymnToLife: isn't there a ubuntu server with server kernel and server packages?
<bosco> muep,  i have not working from there
<HymnToLife> hmm I don't think so
<raptros-v76> look at this list http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<HymnToLife> a server has the same kernel as a desktop
<jcole> HymnToLife: no it doesn't
<muep> bosco: and you are using dapper?
<HymnToLife> you can do a "server istallation" which is basically the same thing as a standard installtion but without a GUI
<jcole> linux-image-server - Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.
<HymnToLife> jcole> yes it does
<bosco> muep, yes i am using dapper
<jcole> HymnToLife: ^^^
<muep> bosco: might be an idea to just wait
<HymnToLife> well, ihmm that's weird
<muep> bosco: dapper isn't ready yet
<HymnToLife> I think it's just for BIG servers with speial hardwre
<bosco> muep, on what or who?
<HymnToLife> like a dual-CPU, 16 GB of RAM, etc. :p
<muep> bosco: wait until it's released
<jcole> HymnToLife: it's for bigger addressable memory, disks, smp, etc.
<muep> bosco: the plugin in the repos works for me though
<bosco> bosco, i am not using dapper my bad i am using breezy not thinking
<muep> even on dapper
<joevandyk> I'm trying to git the ubuntu kernel, but no files are being pulled.  any ideas?
<muep> bosco: did you install the free flash implementation?
<bosco> muep, from where i think i id
<muep> bosco: the free implementation isn't very good yet
<bosco> muep, so what do i need to do or install to get it working
<KenSentMe> is there a standard app for reading usenet on desktop, no mailclient like thunderbird?
<muep> there is a package names flashplugin or something
<muep> it contains the official flash plugin
<muep> I didn't have to do other than just install it to get it working
<raptros-v76> but its also version 7 too, isnt it?
<muep> it is
<bosco> muep, i can go here to install it but it doesnt work from here   http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<muep> there is no flash 8 for linux
<raptros-v76> the only version 8 released is for windows.@$#!ers
<bosco> muep, no that is not true my friend uses gentoo and has it working fine
<muep> flash 7 will have to do
<muep> bosco: every distro I have used has flash 7
<drazet_> How can i update ubuntu from 5.10 to 6.06?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<raptros-v76> it would be very hard to get a windows plugin working on a linux program
<muep> bosco: your friend may have mistaken...
<bosco> muep, well either way he has flash 8 working in his gentoo on his laptop
<raptros-v76> macromedia may very well be evil
<bosco> muep, no there is a flash 8 we created and he can view it but i cant
<bosco> eternalcry.com
<skpl_> What is the location of the directory of C header files in ubuntu?
<skpl_> i am tryin to install vmware and it wants to know
<bliss1_> hi
<muep> hi
<joevandyk> Can someone try running git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6
<joevandyk>  and tell me if it works (pulls down files)
<raptros-v76> "/usr/include", but do you have the c library installed?
<bliss1_> where is bootloader config?
<bosco> so can i get dapper drake yer or not and if so how do i update
<theine> skpl_, they reside in /usr/src, but you probably need to install a linux-header package
<skpl_> raptros-v76: i believe so, i installed the gcc package
<waylandbill> skpl_, /usr/include
<skpl_> raptros-v76: would that include that?
<muep> bosco: I have gentoo, too. There is only flash 7 available
<raptros-v76> skpl_, it should.
<bosco> muep, well then he did some mod and got it working i geuss i dont know
<theine> waylandbill, i would guess that vmware wants to know where the kernel headers are...
<skpl_> waylandbill: it asked me this:  Are yousure that /usr/include contains the header files associated with your running
<muep> bosco: upgrade is easy, just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<skpl_> kernel?
<bosco> muep,  i can get dapper was my question
<bosco> now
<raptros-v76> ?
<muep> bliss1_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<theine> skpl_, it's not /usr/include, but /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`
<waylandbill> theine, kernel headers seem more reasonable than C ones.
<muep> bosco: I don't understand
<raptros-v76> do you have the right kernel headers installed?
<GnarusLeo> what does uname -r means?
<raptros-v76> the system version
<bosco> muep,  i know how to update i just want to know if dapper has come out and if i can update to dapper now
<theine> skpl_, try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<GnarusLeo> aha :)
<bliss1_> muep: ok menu.lst thanks
<skpl_> theine: ok, thank you
<muep> bosco: dapper has been available since the release of breezy
<muep> it's just not yet ready
<skpl_> theine: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<GnarusLeo> is the dapper thingy stable and all now?
<muep> dapper is in beta now
<skpl_> theine: this is what the program wants: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<GnarusLeo> ok
<skpl_> er, nm
<bosco> muep, i am lost now muep when will it be on the ubuntu.com page
<skpl_> theine: here, http://pastebin.com/685126 can you look and tell me what you think?
<Corvix> anyone else had some problems with suspend to disk in dapper?
<muep> bosco: first of june
<muep> then
<skpl_> theine: my usr/src dir is empty, so im sure i do not have them
<bosco> muep, well then if i wanted to update now then were do i point my repos to and other stuff
<raptros-v76> what is dapper for anyway?
<skpl_> theine: canyou help me out?
<muep> bosco: change every 'breezy' to 'dapper'
<bosco> muep, ok so then is it stable right now or is it stable enough like enlightenment 17 cuz i run that as my windows manager
<raptros-v76> skpl_: wait, what?
<muep> bosco: it's quite stable
<muep> there just are a lot of updates
<muep> with dsl it is ok
<bosco> muep, that is cool thank
<suyog> can someone please tell me how i can change the font color of my desktop icons?
<skpl_> raptros-v76: the package with the headers i need does not exist, i need to know where they are so i can install vmware, my usr/src dir is empty
<bosco> well i will be back later
<suyog> how can I change the font color of my desktop icons? Someone, please??
<beeman> how about ubuntu on ibm r52 ?
<mathieu> skpl_: you don't find the matching kernel-headers package?
<waylandbill> I'd install dapper, but I'm scared of something breaking.
<raptros-v76> isnt the package name "linux-header-(uname -r)"
<skpl_> mathieu: no, aptitude did not find it
<suyog>  how can I change the font color of my desktop icons? Someone, please??
<raptros-v76> "linux-headers-(uname -r)"
<mathieu> skpl_: which name should it have in your opinion?
<skpl_> i do not have an opinion on the matter
<skpl_> are you being helpful?
<waylandbill> raptros-v76, it's always the easiest things. :-)
<raptros-v76> nm
<suyog>  how can I change the font color of my desktop icons? Someone, please??
<raptros-v76> wait, what kernel version do you have
<johanna> moi
<skpl_> raptros-v76: E: Couldn't find package linux-header-2.6.15-20-386
<skpl_> that is my kernel version
<johanna> mit kuuluu?
<skpl_> according to uname -a
<skpl_> er, uname -r
<suyog>  how can I change the font color of my desktop icons?
<johanna> onko iida kiva
<raptros-v76> umm, is there a kernel headers package for that?
<skpl_> evidently not
<raptros-v76> how do you have 2.6.15-20?
<raptros-v76> what system are you using?
<raptros-v76> distro, whatver
<skpl_> ubuntu.
<HymnToLife> dapper ?
<skpl_> yes, dapper
<raptros-v76> what version
<raptros-v76> oh, ok
<Lhademmor> I've been thinking... Is GNU some kind of Unix? They seem very much alike.
<Lhademmor> ( ;-) )
<raptros-v76> well i dont no, i mean, ive got breezy still
<waylandbill> Lhademmor, hehe.... Gnu's not unix dammit.
<joevandyk> Can someone run git clone rsync://rsync.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git ubuntu-2.6
<joevandyk>  and tell me if it works?
<Lhademmor> Ahh... I see now. lol
<skpl_> raptros-v76: synaptci has a package with headers for 2.6.15 21, is there a kernel newer than minje?
<EO_> Would Ubuntu 5.10 run on a Power Mac 5260/100?
<ice_1963> 2.6.16-1-
<skpl_> raptros-v76: or i should say, do you think vmware would use those headers?
<waylandbill> skpl_, yes I'm thinking vmware would.
<raptros-v76> skple_, well, i dont really know what vmware is, i mean, i had enough trouble getting my system to work on a acer travelmate, and i havent had time to screw aorund with anything else
<morose> hellllewww
<GnaLeo> ping?
<waylandbill> raptros-v76, it lets you run virtual machines.
<ice_1963> lo
<tonyyarusso> EO_: I haven't done it personally, but I don't know why not.
<raptros-v76> oh ok
<waylandbill> it's slow though. better to find a 3 year old machine someone's throwing out and install the other system on it.
<raptros-v76> ok i guess, why would you want vmware then
<EO_> tonyyarusso : hrm, ok.  it mentions a 64-bit kernel, but the 603 is only a 32-bit CPU.  Also, this machine only has 64MB RAM.  That might be a bit low.
<HymnToLife> waylandbill> the only use I found to VMWare is to take screenshots during OS installs for tutorials
<tonyyarusso> EO_: Yes, that is on the low end.  You might want to look into using XFCE or Fluxbox for your graphical environment rather than Gnome.
<waylandbill> HymnToLife, hmm.. that's an interesting use.
<HymnToLife> especially for $300 softwarre :D
<EO_> tonyyarusso : does the install let you squeeze into 800MB HD? :)
<waylandbill> that's what I mean, even if you can't find a freebie computer, you could easily find one used for way less than 300 bones.
<HymnToLife> yep I agree
<skpl_> raptros-v76: i do not think it wants the linux header files, it wants the c header files for my kernel, do you know where thos emight be?
<HymnToLife> but you can't take screenshots :D
<tonyyarusso> EO_: The default install is about 2.1GB.  However, if you choose the "server" option, that will be more like 500MB I think, maybe less, and you should be able to get one of the two mentioned above or any of the dozens of lighter ones in on top of that.  You can also remove packages after the server install that you don't need to free up more room.
<waylandbill> put the monitor on your scanner during the install. ;-)
<waylandbill> seriously though, that is a neat use for it.
<HymnToLife> gotta try it, might be fun :p
<HymnToLife> some ppl us their camera, it's plain ugly
<joevandyk> Can someone check to see if they can git the kernel sources?
<waylandbill> HymnToLife, I was thinking a camera would do it with an LCD, but it may not be pretty
<skpl_> does anyone know where the c header files for the kernel are? vmware wants to know
<tonyyarusso> waylandbill, HymnToLife: I've done the camera/LCD thing - it's okay but not great.
<bosco> where are my update files in ubuntu i can not think straight and i am lost normamally i know i
<skpl_> vmware: maybe i should ask you
<_jim_> hi everyone
<skpl_> vmware: where are the c header files for the kernel used by vmware located? my usrsrc dir is empty
<Wass|> skpl_: wich kernel version do you have ?   uname -a
<maxx_730> uname -r
<maxx_730> that would be
<Wass|> same thing.. almost..
<skpl_> Wass|: 2.6.15
<bosco> were are the files that i need to change from breezy to dapper
<skpl_> bosco: sudp apt-get dist-upgrade
<GnaLeo> ping?
<bosco> skpl_,  then type dapper
<Hattori> who can say me difference between: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<bosco> skpl_, cuz when i do that it says 0 dist update
<bosco> s
<skpl_> bosco: actually you have to change all instances of breezy in your sources.lst file to dapper
<Wass|> skpl_: spo0nman apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15
<djk> What is a good snmp log program that will handle Linksys logging?
<skpl_> bosco: then do it
<bosco> skpl_, where is that sources.lst file
<bosco> that is what i want to kwno
<skpl_> bosco: in etc.apt
<waylandbill> /etc/apt/
<bosco> skpl_, thanks
<skpl_> Wass|: i already tried
<HymnToLife> and it's source.list, not .lst
<skpl_> Wass|: no such package
<skpl_> Wass|: besides, it wants the c headers not the linux headers
<MarcN|keynote> djk: snmptrap can catch traps.  Default is to dump to a log, but can pipe to a script for say adding to a db
<tonyyarusso> Hattori: update reloads your sources to know what's available, upgrade installs all new versions available in the reloaded list, dist-upgrade does that with smarter satisfying of new dependencies so new versions can be upgraded to without problems.
<Wass|> skpl_: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-10 ?
<Hattori> k thanks
<skpl_> Wass|: that is not my kernel version, i am 2.6.15 20
<Hattori> tonyyarusso, i'm experiencing this problem after the apt-get update/upgrade... how to solve please? http://pastebin.com/683195
<waylandbill> skpl_, it wants the headers for the kernel. the C just means that the contents of the header files are in C.
<skpl_> Wass|: besides, it does not want the linux headers
<Hattori> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP but still got same problem
<Wass|> skpl_: use synaptic to see what u can get
<skpl_> waylandbill: i got this error: The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-21" is an existing directory, but it
<skpl_> does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<Wass|> weird
<waylandbill> otherwise your referring to the standard C library, which I know vmware doesn't want.
<tonyyarusso> Hattori: Not really sure, maybe try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure libmysqltcl'?
<skpl_> waylandbill: any ideas
<Wass|> skpl_: paste me what It asks
<loststar4545> how do i fnd out what  version nvidia driver i am using
<Hattori> it's not a repository package
<Hattori> tonyyarusso, it's not a repository package
<tonyyarusso> Oh.
<skpl_> Wass|: http://pastebin.com/685180
<waylandbill> skpl_, that error sounds like it didn't find headers in that directory
<tonyyarusso> Hattori: I've never messed with MySql, so someone else might know more.
<skpl_> waylandbill: that is what i was thinking.
<Wass|> skpl_: lemme check...
<themachine> after compiling a C++ file in GCC, how do I run it?
<robokop> when i used KDE kate was my main gui text editor for coding, does sb now a nice gtk alternative for that
<_jim_> hey please someone , i need some help about installing applications through console and then , how to make them appear in the menu
<waylandbill> themachine, ./programname (assuming your in the same dir)
<HymnToLife> robokop> gvim
<_jim_> waylandbill thanks
<themachine> G++ didn't create any executables
<themachine> I'm not sure why
<waylandbill> themachine, did you get errors?
<MarcN|keynote> themachine: is there a new a.out file?
<_jim_> waylandbill it says permission denied even im logged as root
<themachine> there were no errors
<waylandbill> themachine, and did you specifed output name?
<themachine> no,
<themachine> I'm new to GCC
<MarcN|keynote> themachine: what is the compile line?
<waylandbill> _jim_, chmod +x
<therunnyman> The way I was going to go about upgrading to Dapper is to do a claen install, then add Breezy's /home to it.  Any forseeable problems?
<_jim_> waylandbill chmod: too few arguments
<themachine> g++ foo.cpp
<waylandbill> _jim_, sorry with the name of the program to become executable after that.
<waylandbill> themachine, g++ foo.cpp foo
<MarcN|keynote> themachine: there should be a a.out file in that directory.  Run that.  ( ./a.out)
<_jim_> waylandbill hmm still got the permission denied
<tdn> How do I make gdesklets startup every time I start Gnome? I only want the desklets to startup - not the gdesklet manager.
<waylandbill> _jim_, say again what you're trying to do? I think I'm confused
<_jim_> waylandbill i wanna install something by terminal... its tar.gz
<waylandbill> themachine, sorry... g++ foo.cpp -o foo
<tdn> _jim_, what are you trying to install? Are you compiling something from source?
<waylandbill> _jim_, oh.. ok I was thinking you were asking something else.
<waylandbill> _jim_, that source code?
<_jim_> waylandbill , tdn i think its not source
<_jim_> binary...
<waylandbill> untar it with tar zvxf name.tar.gz
<bosco> allright i changed every breezy word to dapper in my sources file and it wont work now
<bosco> upgrading
<bosco> i haave never done a distro update like this
<bosco> before
<waylandbill> it'll go to a subdirectory and usually instructions will be inside depending on it's author
<MarcN|keynote> bosco:  apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<themachine> ah thanks waylandbill
<_jim_> errors... about something not permitted it says
<bosco> how do i change my sources files to upgrade to dapper
<waylandbill> _jim_, you don't have permission to write to the directory you're in?
<_jim_> waylandbill im root
<MarcN|keynote> bosco: you said you changed all breezy references in source.list to dapper.  Now do the update followed by a dist-upgrade
<waylandbill> _jim_, what's the error?
<_jim_> Cannot change ownership to uid 1000, gid 1000: Operation not permitted
<usr13> What cd burning software does Ubuntu use?  (I have a friend asking about it.)
<bosco> MarcN|keynote, every word in there is now dapper that used to be breezy and it still says error on some of the stuff
<EvilGrin> usr13, I installed gnomebaker for burning cds.
<MarcN|keynote> bosco: the errors will give you a hint on the problem.
<bosco> MarcN|keynote, it tells me to run a sudo apt-get update
<waylandbill> _jim_, uid 1000. doesn't sound like you are root.
<rambo3> EvilGrin, use k3b
<bosco> and i do
<AngelWings> hi all
<AngelWings> i have a question
<AngelWings> can so help me
<AngelWings> ?
<usr13> (I am a soon to be, but not yet a Ubuntu user.)
<_jim_> waylandbill lol i am
<_jim_> waylandbill should i sudo too ?
<EvilGrin> rambo3, I dislike clogging my system up with kdelibs
<usr13>  EvilGrin: so I should advise him to do "apt-get install gnomebaker"
<waylandbill> _jim_, who owns the file and who owns the pwd?
<usr13>  EvilGrin: so I should advise him to do "apt-get install gnomebaker"?
<_jim_> waylandbill im trying to install putty
<rambo3> EvilGrin, ok
<_jim_> waylandbill i own the file , there is no password for that
<Wass|> skpl_: In package manager select 'kernel-devel' package. Make sure you are selecting correct kernel-devel package - there is i586 and i686 package, and you must install one which matches architecture of kernel package you have already installed (most probably i686).
<Wass|> thats what I found...
<usr13> He was looking at "CD creator" that comes up on natulis, I think, and did not know what to do with it.
<_jim_> waylandbill i now see a folder with the files exracted there
<_jim_> waylandbill what i should do ? cd to that dir ?
<waylandbill> _jim_, when you say you are "root", did you create an initial user called "root"?
<_jim_> waylandbill both user and also connected as root in terminal
<_jim_> waylandbill im now in the directory which contains the files exracted
<digs> anyone have problems of high load using fglrx?
<waylandbill> _jim_, cause without doing a sudo you had a uid of 1000. The root superuser is uid 0.
<digs> I used to, for an example, when I moves the mouse cursor over the desktop, the processor loads about 10%
<waylandbill> _jim_, ok, you see an INSTALL or README file?
<skpl_> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/685219
<skpl_> i am having trouble instaling vmware
<XiXaQ> how stable is the 6.06 version?
<skpl_> Wass|: ok, thank you
<Wass|> skpl_: sorry :P
<_jim_> waylandbill yea readme
<skpl_> Wass|: there is no such package in my synaptic
<ccooke_> XiXaQ: It's not been released yet. Don't run it on anything production, expect some problems... That said, it's running fine on this laptop and my one at home
<_jim_> waylandbill i see that its the source...
<ccooke_> (Fine, except that the sound hasn't worked in the last three kernels, anyway)
<Wass|> skpl_: U need to change your source.list maybe
<_jim_> waylandbill how i can compile it ?
<skpl_> Wass|: can you show me what the entry in my sources.list should be?
<twa1296> hi i'm on dapper and after today's update i have window borders or titlebars anymore, any ideas?
<Wass|> skpl_: u are on dapper ?
<twa1296> no borders and titlebar, sorry
<skpl_> Wass|: yes
<XiXaQ> ccooke_, I'm a newbie ubuntu user. Perhaps I should wait for a stable version?
<HymnToLife> XiXaQ> Breezy is pretty stable I think
<Wass|> skpl_: whew :P shouw me what u got
<XiXaQ> HymnToLife, think that's the one I downloaded. 5.10?
<darkomen_> twa1296, try executing "metacity" on a terminal
<IcemanV9> XiXaQ: breezy is stable release; dapper is development release (for not 'til June)
<Mon> every OpenGL related application segfaults for me. does anyone know a way to find out why?
<waylandbill> _jim_, is there a configure script?
<_jim_> waylandbill config.c
<_jim_> waylandbill that ?
<waylandbill> _jim_, I asked about if your initial user was "root" when you installed cause I'm not sure what that does. :-)
<IcemanV9> *(for not long 'til June)
<XiXaQ> IcemanV9, are those general names, or do they change from version to version?
<matthew_w> Hey - I'm having this problem where for some reason I can't unmount my /dev/hdb1, it says "device is busy" when the device clearly is not busy.
<IcemanV9> XiXaQ: 5.10 = Breezy; 6.06 = Dapper
<ccooke_> XiXaQ: That's sensible, yes. Wait until it's released - won't be long, now
<skpl_> Wass|: http://pastebin.com/685227
<waylandbill> _jim_, no it'd be "configure"
<twa1296> darkomen_ tks
<XiXaQ> ok. I'm rebooting with the live cd, just to make sure I can get back on the internet, cause that's important. :)
<_jim_> waylandbill in the dir unix it has a file MakeFile
<XiXaQ> brb -- hopefully.
<Zmogeliukasss> hi :)
<_jim_> waylandbill makefile.gtk
<IcemanV9> XiXaQ: good plan
<matthew_w> Any ideas?
<waylandbill> _jim_, you'll want to make the makefile if it doesn't have a configure script.
<skpl_> Wass|: still there?
<ketsugi> Is there a way to give Nautilus support for more image/video formats for preview purposes?
<Wass|> skpl_: I checked your source... It seems to be fine
<Mon> ketsugi: i think that means giving totem support for it since totem-video-thumbnailer (or something) is being used for that
<skpl_> Wass|: i thought it was.
<Wass|> skpl_: why do you use a beta version as an primary os ?  it's still unstable
<ketsugi> even for image types? like PSD and ICO for example
<skpl_> Wass|: what os do you use?
<matthew_w> I've looked at every concievable process and the drive is absolutely NOT busy - Why won't it let me unmount it?
<skpl_> Wass|: i find it much more stable than any windows release
<_jim_> waylandbill i tried to run : ./makefile.gtk but it says root@10:/media/sda5/putty-0.58/unix# ./makefile.gtk
<_jim_> bash: ./makefile.gtk: Permission denied
<Wass|> skpl_: breezy . it runs fine for me (vmware)
<Mon> ketsugi: those should work
<Wass|> I mean.. breezy with vmware :)
<ketsugi> I can't preview ICO files at the moment
<waylandbill> _jim_, make makefile.gtk
<_jim_> make: Nothing to be done for `makefile.gtk'.
<Mon> ketsugi: hmm ico == bmp afaik. but i don't know how to add the filetype. maybe you could check gconf-editor?
<skpl_> Wass|: im sure it will work in dapper once i get the header files. i believe i found the package you were speaking f on the web
<Wass|> skpl_: I'm sure youll get other problems soon or later..  Dapper with be release 1th june
<waylandbill> _jim_, sorry... make -f makefile.gtk
<Wass|> for the moment, I use Breezy with automatix project ... it's just perfect for me :P
<ompaul> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<skpl_> i heard automatix  was unsafe
<Wass|> rumors ..
<sk8az> i used automatix - it's slow, but very good
<sk8az> i used automatix - it's slow, but very good
<ompaul> Wass|, check this channels logs
<_jim_> waylandbill http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12978
<ompaul> have not seen one for a while but on a regular basis it kills machines
<Wass|> there's nothing usafe with a program that istalls softwares for you :P
<skpl_> Wass|: takes all the fun out of computing
<sk8az> even though i am new, i can recognise good soft from lame, so IMHO - automatix is Good
<Wass|> ompaul: if it kills machine it would never been approved as a project on ubuntu forums
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> read this channels logs, you were lucky
<waylandbill> _jim_, looking now... curious... command line ssh doesn't do what you need?
<ompaul> so here is a simple thing, do what youwant to your own machine, do not suggest that software to anyone in this channel
<Wass|> what's the meaning of this chan log :P
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> logs
<ompaul> !logs
<ubotu> logs are at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<_jim_> waylandbill no..
<sk8az> can i write cds/dvds in ubuntu (5.10 on VMWARE)?
<skpl_> Wass|: i installed the package you suggested, but what is the location of the files vmware needs?
<waylandbill> _jim_, ok. you are missing the development packages for gtk that the source depends on to compile
<ompaul> Wass|, I think you should go back to around the start of this distro version to find more hits
<_jim_> waylandbill lets forget all this
<_jim_> waylandbill i installed putty by synaptic too
<_jim_> waylandbill but i dont know how to place it on app menuy
<_jim_> menu*
<Wass|> ompaul: think alone :P  I know what I need to know
<waylandbill> _jim_, use "Add Application" to add it to the menu
<loststar4545> when i am running a game like wow is the a way to shut down everythingg in the background to make wow run faster
<ompaul> well tell me will you be here for the next person with a broken machine who used it?
<skpl_> does ANYONE know where the c header files for the linux kernel vmware needs to install are located at?
<sk8az> wass| : you are very nice, talking liek that to others that help : Wass| -- ompaul: think alone :P  I know what I need to know
<pax> anone knows of any web-hosting providers that support ubuntu in any way, shape or form?
<skpl_> i am getting this erro http://pastebin.com/685219
<Wass|> sk8az: whatever..
<ompaul> skpl_, they should be in /usr/src - have you installed gcc 3.4?
<matthew_w> No matter what I do I simply cannot get write access on vfat
<waylandbill> pax, what do you mean by 'support'?
<_jim_> waylandbill i installed by synaptic putty but i cant find it by search in add apps
<ompaul> matthew_w, system administration disks may help, do you as a user have access to the mount location
<sk8az> can i burn cds/dvds in ubuntu (5.10 on VMWARE) by any software?
<skpl_> ompaul: actually i have a newer version of gcc installed
<pax> waylandbill: like, love, heart, cherish, donate to any community projects ..etc
<freezey> new to pure-ftpd if anyone can assit
<skpl_> 4:4.0.3-1
<waylandbill> pax, oh. ok. :-)
<skpl_> ompaul: but the header files are not in usr/src
<matthew_w> ompaul; yes and no.  When I mount it with fstab, no.  But, I created a folder in my desktop called mount, so then I did sudo mount -rw /dev/hdb1 /home/matthew/Desktop/mount and still no write access.
<ompaul> skpl_, for the kernel you will need to do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4
<waylandbill> pax, it was just an ambiguous word and I didn't know what you were asking.. lol
<ompaul> matthew_w,  wherever it is mounted right now, ls -l the directory
<ompaul> pax,  I have a ubuntu vm box from bytemark.co.uk
<_jim_> waylandbill where the installed app is supposed to be located ?
<waylandbill> _jim_, I'm looking in synaptic for the properties and seeing what files it installs.
<pax> ompaul: thanks
<skpl_> ompaul: where are the files i needed installed to?
<ompaul> pax, but they installed root on it :-(
<XiXaQ> damn. Error on CD.
<matthew_w> ompaul; it's all root
<pax> hehehe
<waylandbill> _jim_, this system is a P2-300 snail.. :-D
<_jim_> waylandbill  :)
<skpl_> ompaul: vmware suggests that they should be in usr/src
<XiXaQ> I have AMD64. Do I HAVE to use 64 bit Ubuntu, or can I use i386 version?
<ompaul> matthew_w, make the group users own it chown
<skpl_> ompaul: http://pastebin.com/685219
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, ubuntu is the shit :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-253-67-1.dsl.austtx.swbell.net]  by ompaul
* r0xoR was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<matthew_w> ompaul; k, one sec.
<_jim_> what is the best anti virus software for linux ?
<ompaul> ohh well
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<waylandbill> _jim_, oops. I forgot it only tells after installing. you should be able to look at the properties and install files and find it though
<ompaul> by the way it was for lanugage not opinion
<poppy> #
<matthew_w> ompaul; that was a good opinion, it's some kind of north american slang.
<waylandbill> _jim_, the one that does what you want and need.
<matthew_w> lol
<poppy> hello
<XiXaQ> do you need antivirus in linux? I looked at the wildlist just a few days ago. I didn't see any viruses for linux.
<freezey> whats wrong with north america?
<skpl_> ompaul: any ideas?
<_jason> freezey: <buffer overflow>
<matthew_w> Nothing; just clarifying the opinion.
<sk8az> amerika is evil
<XiXaQ> freezey, internet isn't fast enough yet for such a long list. :)
<_jim_> waylandbill but i already had installed it
<ompaul> skpl_, just a moment
<_jim_> waylandbill im in putty properties right now....
<freezey> america is evil? hahaha
<_jim_> waylandbill in synaptic
<freezey> and why is that
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<rmn30> Mon: did you get your opengl problem fixed?
<rmn30> seems like i have the same one
<freezey> _jason: i had a question and no one answered it
<skpl_> freezey: according to the bible the united states is the eagle
<XiXaQ> I have an AMD64. Do I HAVE to use 64 bit ubuntu? I only have the i386 version.
<_jason> freezey: just mentioning that there if -offtopic to discuss the evilness of america
<_jason> s/if/is
<waylandbill> _jim_, yeah but I didn't... you should see putty as one of the files including its path
<matthew_w> ompaul; still no write access.
<ompaul> skpl_, >> sudo apt-get install linux-tree-`uname -r`<<
<poppy> please could anyone let me know a good firewall to use for ubuntu?
<freezey> ompaul: don';t you have to exec the drive?
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<matthew_w> poppy;  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<waylandbill> _jim_, then you can use that path in "Add Application" to make an icon
<ompaul> freezey,  no
<cowboyway> Hobbsee: i have found a utility called  checkinstall that creates  .tgz packages and makes much easier for slackware installing using pkgtool. Is there anything simular for ubuntu ?
<ompaul> matthew_w, this works for me
<sk8az> freezey : becouse Gates is american, he is not a programmer as everybody thinks - he is a buisnessman, and don't get me started on bush ;] ] 
<poppy> thank you!
<matthew_w> ompaul; x-x
<skpl_> ompaul: E: Couldn't find package linux-tree-2.6.15-20-386
<ompaul> matthew_w, /dev/hdb3       /two            ext3    defaults        0       2 drwxr-xr-x    5 ompaul ompaul  4096 2006-04-24 22:16 two
<freezey> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<freezey> anyone know what that is comin up?
<ompaul> skpl_, you on breezy?
<skpl_> ompaul: dapper
<ompaul> skpl_, sorry dapper?
<skpl_> yes.
<Mon> rmn30: nope
<cowboyway> sk8az:  I agree completely about both
<Mon> rmn30: interesting, what videocard do you have?
<sk8az> heh ;] 
<matthew_w> ompaul; already done, doesn't work.  When I try to remove something it says "read only filesystem"
<poppy> does anyone know how to mount a second hard drive onto ubuntu?
<matthew_w> poppy; depends on where the hard drive is
<waylandbill> cowboyway, not that I know of.
<slackern> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<matthew_w> poppy;  sudo mount /dev/hda1 (where a is the first hard drive, and 1 is the first partition) /home/poppy/whatever (where you want the drive to appear)
<cowboyway> waylandbill: is there a place to get packages for ubuntu that can be easily uninstalled ?
<Flannel> cowboyway: all packages in ubuntu can be easily uninstalled.
<waylandbill> cowboyway, binary ones
<sk8az> PS. America is evil, becouse it is poluting the world with Mc'Donalds & Coca Cola, or some such $^&@
<skpl_> ompaul: Your search - ubuntu package linux-tree-2.6.15-20-386 - did not match any documents.
<ompaul> skpl_, sorry leave out the i386 part
<poppy> thanks!
<skpl_> ompaul: ru messin wit me
<waylandbill> cowboyway, it's not really a source based distro, although the source is available.
<cowboyway> sk8az:american does have plenty of bad stuff in it..mostly from greed
<babo> Hi guys, can someone pls explain to me the difference between gcc -f and -W  ... I've read all the docs but they don't really say much ...
<poppy> thanks very much for all your help ^^
<cowboyway> waylandbill: ok, i did not realize that
<Mez> Seveas, Ping
<skpl_> ompaul: the only package lke that ic an find is linux-tree-2.6.10 34
<_jim_> waylandbill sorry was brb
<cowboyway> so sounds binaries are used for most part ? can they be easily uninstalled ?
<_jim_> waylandbill i see now... let me try
<matthew_w> Also, why is it that when I use fsck, it will say "cluster summary wrong" correct 1, don't correct, 2   and I type 1 and hit enter and it says "leaving file system unchanged" then exits?
<sk8az> yes... americans are pigs, greedy pigs, if i had one wish in the world it would be to drop a thermoneuclear bomb on america
<skpl_> sk8az: sh
<Flannel> cowboyway: yeah, installation is just as easy as removal
<_jim_> waylandbill which extension it has ? i see many directories
<Iceyes> what to do when my sudo has crashed ?
<cowboyway> flannel: cool...thank you
<waylandbill> cowboyway, one of the things I like about it is the binary packages. saves me time.
<HymnToLife> Iceyes> what's the problem with sudo ?
<waylandbill> _jim_, no extension.
<ketsugi> can anyone help me figure this out: I want to use imagemagick's convert to thumbnail a .ico into a PNG, but I don't want it to generate all the different-res PNGs, just a specific one. Any idea how to do that?
<cowboyway> sk8az: there is no need for such hostility, i too do not like Bill Gates or support the republican adminstration who is abusing this country
<_jim_> waylandbill ok finally made a launcher for that :D thx
<ompaul> matthew_w, what kind if device is it
<sk8az> but it would be funny ;DD
<_jim_> waylandbill now , how i could add it in menu ?
<skpl_> does ANYONE know where the c header files for the linux kernel vmware needs to install are located at?
<Iceyes> HymnToLife of some reason it crashed and i cant make stuff as usual, i tried to add a new admin user under recovery mode but still dont work
<cowboyway> waylandbill: that si good to know ....long as the packages i need are found in binary format
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Zarephath> Hi all...I don't understand the difference between "auto" and "noauto" as coverd in the man page for mount....I think maybe I am confusing this with how Ubuntu detects a disk has been inserted(for example) in the cdrom drive and it automatically appears on the desktop
<cowboyway> sn8az: no it would not be funny
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-70-253-67-1.dsl.austtx.swbell.net]  by ompaul
<waylandbill> cowboyway, I've used gentoo, slack and freebsd, but scrapped them cause I don't need a super optimized system. I can use ones already compiled and work on work, not the system. :-)
<matthew_w> ompaul; vfat
<ompaul> matthew_w, what kind of device?
<cowboyway> waylandbill: that is a good point
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rambo3> no politics
<cowboyway> I am building a lamp type application on slackware...but thinking about offering it on ubuntu for customers ease of use and more support available
<ompaul> matthew_w, as in hard drive? was windows now is vacant or ??
<rmn30> Mon: seems i can't PM you
<matthew_w> ompaul; ah!  I figured it out; there were some missing clusters on the drive, so ubuntu mounted it read only.  I did  sudo fsck -r /dev/hd1 and it fixed it all up
<ompaul> matthew_w, fine
<matthew_w> s/hd1/hdb1
<rmn30> i have nvidia nforce2
<matthew_w> ompaul; thanks :)
<ompaul> matthew_w, we try
<sk8az> cowboyway: why would it be not funny? Im loughing just thinking about it ;] 
<ompaul> !tell rmn30 about nvidia
<Iceyes> HymnToLife it says: su: Authentication failure
<rmn30> thanks ompaul
<ompaul> rmn30, read the url the channel bot sent ya
<waylandbill> cowboyway, of course I say that but I have another machine building a freebsd live CD.. that is actually work in that case though.. lol
<cowboyway> sk8az: because hostility and abuse of human life is never funny
<rmn30> yeah i have done all this - it was working before
<cowboyway> waylandbill:....i understand.....lol
<rmn30> seems i have done something to break it of late - all opengl apps seg fault at start up
<sk8az> cowboyway: But it is still funny ;DDD
<Mon> rmn30: you have to be identified for that
<Iceyes> if i try sudo it says: emil is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<cowboyway> sk8az: if you truely think it would be funny, you have a very perverse sense of humor
<Iceyes>   what to do?
<Mon> rmn30: but do you have a graphicscard in the 5000 series by any chance?
<HymnToLife> Iceyes> su ?? I think we were talking of sudo here
<ompaul> rmn30, are you using dapper
<matthew_w> Here's a silly question; where is root's trash can?
<matthew_w> lol
<rmn30> on breezy but with custom kernel
<sk8az> cowboyway: so what, everybodys wierd in some way
<|lostbyte|> Anyone here having an ovislink wifi dogle ? pls use my name to reply..
<Dr_Willis> - /root/.trash is my guess
<matthew_w> Thanks lol
<Mon> ompaul: i'm using breezy here and it doesn't work. while it did with a GF2. i think there's something else going on here
<Iceyes> HymnToLife: if i try sudo it says: emil is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<matthew_w> Dr_Willis; that doesn't exist =(
<Dr_Willis> Iceyes,  now ya did it.
<rmn30> mon: don't think so just the nforce2 which came with my mobo
<Dr_Willis> matthew_w,  try LOOKING and see ing whats in /root/ then :P
<HymnToLife> Iceyes> ass the user emil in the admin group
<matthew_w> Dr_Willis; I am; and no trash.
<Dr_Willis> matthew_w,  perhaps root hasdnt used any deletion/tools that used the trash then
<ompaul> mon rmn30, there are two different drivers for nvidia iirc just check your getting the right one
<cowboyway> can a person be put on ignore in here ?
<Mon> rmn30: oh do yo mean onboard graphics?
<Iceyes> HymnToLife: ya i think emil is in the admin group, is there some kind of user i can make to fix this? through users and groups?
<_jason> cowboyway: your client does that
<Mon> ompaul: you mean the legacy drivers?
<farruinn> matthew_w: There wouldn't be a trash can unless you logged into gnome/kde as root... which is generally bad
<rmn30> mon: yeah
<ompaul> Mon, there are new and old just make sure you get the right ones, if your stuck grab vesa as the card type as an interim measure
<matthew_w> farruinn; so, if I'm doing a sudo nautilus, and deleting files as root, are they just being rm'ed?
<cowboyway> jason: i am using hydraIRC but dont see how to do it
<HymnToLife> Iceyes > you can boot in rescue mode, that will give you a root terminal
<HymnToLife> but be VERY careful with it
<Dr_Willis> matthew_w,  they could be
<Mon> rmn30: could you do a "lspci |grep nVidia" ?
<_jason> cowboyway: try /ignore nick
<cowboyway> jason: thank you
<Mon> ompaul: 2d works just fine, i only experience segfaults with openGL apps.
<farruinn> matthew_w: if they are going to a trashcan it would be /root/.Trash
<ompaul> ahh
<Mon> ompaul: X won't even start without the right driver, so that's not the problem
<Iceyes> HymnToLife: i did that and made a new user but still the same problem when i have to type the password it is like the password would be wrong:S
<sk8az> what, cowboyway, you want to block me?
<matthew_w> Gotcha
<matthew_w> Well since that doesn't exist, I surmise that they're being phased :D
<trappist> anybody happen to know of a tool to rebuild a pdf's xref table if it's bad?
<HymnToLife> Iceyes> that message is because the user in question doesn't have the right to use sudo
<HymnToLife> ut normally, each and every use in the admin group has the right to use it
<ompaul> Mon, yeap :-/ hmm
<Iceyes> HymnToLife: what kind of user do i have to make to access users and groups so i can remake this?
<ompaul> Mon, get an account on launchpad and get a bug in there
<capiCrimm> no one knows how to get rid of the little grey bars in the panels here -> http://tinyurl.com/lqjmq
<rmn30> mon: pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12982
<HymnToLife> what's the output of groups with the current user ?
<HymnToLife> it will display a list of all the groups the user is in, check if "admin" is in the list
<rmn30> mon: brb
<Mon> ompaul: got an account, i was planning on doing that
<Mon> rmn30: thanks for the info
<rmn30> no prob
<rmn30> my setup is slightly atypical but may still be of some use
<sneex> WMV plugins for totem?
<HymnToLife> sneex> w32codecs with totem-xine
<rmn30> mon: i've added a backtrace of amarok crashing if that is of some use
<Mon> rmn30: maybe it is, lets see
<Mon> rmn30: i'm going to file a bug, ill give the url in a minute
<rmn30> ok
<rmn30> just going to try re-installing nvidia drivers - have to exit X a mo
<junior> aew
<ZiPpL> huuhu
<ZiPpL> http://exhaust.h3c.de/fhwiki/
<sneex> thx HymnToLife Ill look into that =)
<Venky> is anyone there?
<cowboyway> does ubuntu use rpm, or tgz format for binaries ?
<_jason> cowboyway: .deb
<cowboyway> ok
<farous> cowboyway: ubuntu is based on debian so it is .deb
<cowboyway> ok
<farous> you can install from source though
<Venky> how to replace network monitor by the new network-manager-gnome
<cowboyway> i tried debian one time and got frustrated with it .....maybe i should give ubuntu a chance
<_jason> cowboyway: what are you using now?
<cowboyway> jason: slackware
<lomonteiro> Hi, Command for I know what version my ubuntu ?
<_jason> lomonteiro: lsb_release -a
<lomonteiro> tahnks
<lomonteiro> thanks
<Venky> how to replace network monitor by the new network-manager-gnome
<_jason> cowboyway: I would give ubuntu a try, at least run the livecd to see if it looks interesting for you
<RancidLM> hey all
<cowboyway> i avhe tried the previous version....and liked it ....but didnt try to install all the packages i need that are not on the cd
<RancidLM> how do  i get a mic to work with ubuntu.. sounds works great but when i use audacity nothing will record out of the mic
<rmn30> Mon: seems i've fixed the problem for me
<Mon> rmn30: a reinstall of the nvidia drivers?
<rmn30> Mon: yeah
<_jason> RancidLM: I had to unmute my mic in the volume prefs... that's the limit of my mic troubleshooting abilities though
<rmn30> Mon: i'm not using ubuntu packages
<Venky> is there a special channel for dapper?
<imbrandon> #ubuntu+1
<cowboyway> i did like what i saw with ubuntu
<_jason> Venky: #ubuntu+1
<Venky> ty
<farous> RancidLM: i found that i had to use oss for my mic to work on some appl. you cn set that using prefernces>multimedia sys select
<_jim_> is there a way to unrar .rar files ?
<Mon> rmn30: ah you just installed the drivers straight from nvidia's site?
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> well, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<_jim_> thank you
<joelbryan> hey, anyone heard about UbuntuCommonHooker?
<jobezone> _jim_: hey, did you fix the locales problem?
<_jim_> jobezone  yeah :D
<rmn30> Mon: yeah using nvidia-installer or something
<_jim_> jobezone wait ill give you link
<jobezone> _jim_: for the love of god, how?
<rmn30> Mon: very easy in fact
<_jim_> jobezone  forums :D
<jobezone> _jim_: :)
<jobezone> _jim_: ahh...
<rmn30> Mon: here is Xorg.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12985
<adam__> If I run "memprof [program] ", then [program]  is never run, even though the memprof window pops up. I can find no way to run memprof on any program. Any ideas?
<_jim_> jobezone http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159424&highlight=fix+locales
<_jim_> jobezone i really happy now i can install apps :D
<_jim_> jobezone any nice suggestion of any nice app ?
<Mon> rmn30: i'll give it a go. thanks for the tip
<rmn30> no prob
<smartek> hello all
<jobezone> _jim_: so the magi command was 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force locales' . I din't know you could force a reconfiguration of a package, good to know!
<smartek> How can I do better quality in movies on mplayer?
<rmn30> Mon: i used this howto http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<smartek> It's possible
<smartek> ?
<smartek> Is it*
<h0ned> Hi, what command-line utility can i use to configure adsl?
<_jim_> jobezone hehe
<rmn30> you get slightly more modern drivers than packaged ones too
<h0ned> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<jobezone> _jim_: I have a bunch. See this page of mine, at the end I show which programs I installed in ubuntu: http://jobezone.wordpress.com/2006/03/07/aspire-3003lmi-on-debian-testing-etch/#more-10
<Mon> rmn30: i know it was possible but i prefer the ubuntu package system. guess i'll make an exception this time
<rmn30> yeah ditto
<jobezone> _jim_: actually, it's in a debian system, but the packages are available in ubuntu as well, except gdebi (will appear in Dapper).
<_jim_> jobezone alright :D
<_jim_> jobezone im now trying to unrar an archive
<Jiv001> what is the latest release ?
<HymnToLife> Jiv001> the latest stable Ubuntu release is Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<Jiv001> and in developement ?
<tux911> hey I am not able to change my tty using ctrl alt F1 - F6 any one know y running 5.10
<waylandbill> who comes up with the release names anyway... they're definately original.
<skpl_> i do
<skpl_> why?
<jobezone> _jim_: install the package rar first.
<jobezone> _jim_: file-roller (the graphical uncompresser) uses it if available.
<waylandbill> curiosity?
<h0ned> is the latest gnome release available on apt-get yet?
<tux911> check your repositories
<jobezone> _jim_: if you still can't open that specific rar file, it's because it was compressed with a more recent version of rar, for which you'll have to get the non-free version, following the link someone gave you.
<tatters> does anyone run a server form home ? I jsut want to make sure my setup which is WORKING is valid and secure enough..........
<jobezone> _jim_: but basically, you need to "activate" the multiverse repository, and install unrar (or is it unrar-nonfree, not sure).
<tatters> Internet--X--Public-- IP gateway+DNS+webser+mysql--X--Private IP -wrt54g--DHCP--lan
<Sodium> Hello, I've installed DVD Shrink using Wine but it doesn't detect my DVD burner! How can I enable it?
<tatters> x=NIC
<polpak> jobezone, there's both unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<jobezone> polpak: ah, ok
<tux911> Sodium, install all of the cdburning packages
<waylandbill> Sodium, maybe a permissions thing?
<shreds> oky
<Sodium> cdburning packages?
<Sodium> I'll check the permissions, hold on
<tux911> Sodium, does it even come up in your /dev dir?
<_jim_2> sorry jobezone i got disconnected
<Sodium> Yes, in Linux it is recognized.. just in DVD Shrink it isn't
<Diiba> Hi.
<Warbo> Diiba: Hi
<_jim_2> jobezone , i cant find the rar package in synaptic
<waylandbill> does wine know of the drive?
<jobezone> _jim_2: no problem. it's unrar then.
<Sodium> waylandbill: it isn't permissions, even running with sudo it won't detect
<jobezone> _jim_2: You may need to add the multiverse repository (it can be done in synaptic).
<tux911> can you mount the drive
<_jim_2> jobezone already added multiverse i think...
<tux911> Sodium out of wine?
<jobezone> _jim_2: unrar-free, and/or unrar-nonfree, depends on which version of rar that file you have was compressed with.
<_jim_2> jobezone ok i got those two
<Sodium> tux911: yes, Wine
<jobezone> _jim_2: then file-roller (program which launches when you doubleclick a .rar file) should be able to use them, and decompress the file.
<tux911> Sodium, yah but can you mount it in linux, manually not using wine?
<_jim_2> jobezone thanks for another time :D
<_jim_2> jobezone im installing limewire :p
<dingus9> hey I am trying to access my tty's but they wont work? any ideahs
<tatters> any network guru about can tell me if my  setup  for public webserver is correct?
<jobezone> _jim_2: ahh.. only used it once a long time ago
<tux911> tatters whats the prob?
<Sodium> tux911: i dont get it, it is mounted
<toblerp> hey folks
<Warbo> dingus9: If that is the ctrl-alt-f1 stuff then mine stopped working a while ago when my Xorg locale conflicted with my GNOME locale (I never fixed it as my HD failed, so I just installed on another drive)
<toblerp> i want to install ubuntu on an amd64 laptop, are there any cons? i've heard that flash won't work, is that true
<lastent> hi everyone
<toblerp> oh and before i forget, of course i wanna use the amd64-bit version
<dingus9> Warbo, ahh ill start there thanks
<toblerp> not the i386-one
<tatters> well just trying to get confirmation my security is as i assume it is,,  everythings working just need a nod, i will post my setup slowly if you have the time to give it the once over
<Warbo> toblerp: You can install 2 ways. Install the 32bit version and get everything, or use 64bit and have everything, but with a little more work
<_jim_2> jobezone it works ? because when it downloads java it crashes
<tux911> Sodium, hmmm ok how is it mounted? sometimes I have had my drives mount with out the proper perms during the mount
<lastent> hey i have a problem, i cant see the navegation icons, i mean for examper the back and next icons appear like a X, i thing theres a problem with the images, can somebody help me?
<tux911> Sodium, that was a samba mount though
<Warbo> toblerp: Try searching some Ubuntu sites for guides on "32bit chroot" as that will run Flash and stuff in a 32bit environment, and everything else 64bit
<tux911> Sodium, I could access in the console but only as root
<immolo> does ubuntu support mutlilibs?
<jobezone> _jim_2: when it downloads java? You should probably install java before. There's a good quick tutorial on how to install it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<Jebuz> anyone try instaling Kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu? any horror storries?
<drax666> How can I mount ntfs partitions under user mode???
<Sodium> tux911: it is mounted automatically, I never do it manually
<_jim_2> jobezone i thought that too... thanks for the link
<_jason> ubotu: tell drax666 about ntfs
<Warbo> lastent: Have you tried switching themes then back again? (In preferences)
<_jim_2> jobezone because wine gets this error on java install :err:msi:copy_package_to_temp failed to copy package to temp path L"C:\\windows\\temp\\MSI2395.tmp"
<Riddell> Jebuz: it'll work fine
<Jebuz> _jim_2:  i pretty much do every thing on that page to make everything that doesnt work at first work
<lastent> warbo yes if trie
<lastent> d
<tatters> I have a linux boxsetup as a gateway 2 nics,,,,, NIC 1 is connected to my broadand dsl/ehernet modem,,,NIC  2 as static IP 192.168.1.1 which is connected to my linsys router. it act as a gatewy to my lan with DHCP
<Jebuz> Riddell,  so no hitches in losing all my menu structure and whatnot
<jobezone> drax666: add the 'user' option to its line in /etc/fstab . Like this-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6
<Sodium> just a simple question, how can I change a file's owner?
<Riddell> Jebuz: menu structure won't change, although it'll add a bunch of kde programmes of course
<_jason> Sodium: chown
<tux911> Sodium, then check your /etc/fstab file to see what it is being mounted as or just look at you mount command also it is possible that wine may want it unmounted to access the drive I use cedega and the cd has to be unmounted in order to run the game installs
<Warbo> lastent: Maybe try copying one of the /usr/share/themes/sometheme directories to $HOME/.themes and change it's permissions so you own it. Then try switching away and back again
<Jebuz> well thats always a bonus :)
<jobezone> _jim_2: ah, right, limewire is a windows application, right?
<_jim_2> jobezone yes
<Jebuz> limewire is awesomely shite in linux
<immolo> jobezone, both lin and win
<_jason> _jim_2: frostwire is very similar to limewire
<Sodium> _jason: thx
<immolo> its shit in windows too :o
<jobezone> _jim_2: why not use the linux version? Or use an alternative?
<Jebuz> it;s great for finding stuff till it slws to a crawl foring you to kill it..
<_jim_2> jobezone is it same good ? it connects to same server ?
<Sodium> tux911: I'm trying to create a symbolic link in my dosdrives directory, maybe that will work
<Jebuz> I'll stick with torrent
<toblerp> @Warbo: what do you mean with more work?
<jobezone> _jim_2: I would think so...
<scifi> hi guys, im attempting to get CS to run smoother via wine, im under the impression that a graphics driver update may help this. How do i safely update video drivers in ubuntu ?
<Warbo> jobezone: It's Java so it's just the "plugin" type stuff (like windoze media player) that won't be there right?
<Sodium> _jason: is it the same command for a folder? 'cause it won't work...
<_jim_2> jobezone so i go to Add Applications and fine any p2p program ?
<_jason> Sodium: yes.  What happens when you try? What exactly are you chown'ing?
<jobezone> Warbo: I guess, but I've never tried it myself in linux (only in windows).
<tux911> Sodium, yah its possible also try to unmount the drive before you use wine. Im just going off of my cedege/winex though
<Sodium> _jason: nothing happens, no errors... I'm trying to chown a folder
<Jebuz> Limewires not horrible that is to say .. it works
<_jason> Sodium: what folder
<Warbo> toblerp: You can install a 64bit system, then install a limited 32bit system INSIDE that system, and install Flash and stuff in there, then link them to the main 64bit system so once you set it up it's all transparent (you don't notice the difference). But it takes a little work to get it going
<jobezone> _jim_2: yes... if you absolutely want limewire, I think easyubuntu can install it for you. There are lots of good p2p programs. Myself, I use amule.
<Sodium> _jason: a symbolic link to cdrom0 in Wine's dosdrives directory
<Jebuz> _jim_2: why not go torrent?
<immolo> Warbo, can't you just install a 32bit binary of firefox and flash like other distros
<toblerp> so just a 32-bit chroot cage, that'S all?
<scifi> can anyone advise me on this ?
<toblerp> is there a tutorial?
<_jason> Sodium: who owns it now?
<_jim_2> Jebuz nah i dont like dl mp3 by torrents....
<Sodium> _jason: root
<_jim_2> jobezone what is easyubuntu ?
<tux911> Sodium, I would think that if you wanted to use the drive in raw mode(ie not mounted) under wine you would need to unmount it in linux, if your just trying to get wine to be able to access data on the drive then the simlink is a good idea. you won't be able to burn though I think
<jobezone> Sodium: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/32bit_and_64bit
<Sodium> tux911: even not burning it is ok, I just want to create a ISO file
<Warbo> immolo: I haven't used a 64bit system myself (except my mates, but it was 32bit XP :)) but I think that chroot is the best way. Also, if you're going to install different versions of Firefox you may as well use windoze version and get Flash 8 (in WINE)
<_jason> Sodium: so it's not the folder you want to chown, it's the symlink?
<Jebuz> _jim_2: ahh tis cool.. limewiores not that bad in ubuntu the only issue I've ever had is the fact that my isp gives me the boot for too many hits
<Sodium> _jason: exactly
<jobezone> Sodium: oops, my mistake, wanted to say this to another person.
<_jason> Sodium: use -h
<Sodium> jobezone: ok
<jobezone> toblerp: see this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/32bit_and_64bit
<Sodium> _jason: ok, I'll try that now
<scifi> hi guys, im attempting to get CS to run smoother via wine, im under the impression that a graphics driver update may help this. How do i safely update video drivers in ubuntu ?
<tux911> Sodium, hmmm iso in wine? ic so you may need it to be raw mode, what winX program are you trying to use?
<immolo> Warbo, well I've only tried once because live is so much better flash free but with gentoo I can have my 64bit mplayer, firefix etc and my 32bit versions can be called by adding -bin to the end of the program
<Sodium> _jason: no luck... I get no errors, but the owner wont change
<tux911> scifi, whats your gfx card?
<_jason> Sodium: you are using sudo?
<_jim_2> Jebuz well... i already have the java that ubuntu is preinstalled with but when installing Limewire it downloads java and then it crashes
<Sodium> tux911: it is dvd shrink
<scifi> tux911: geforce 4 ti 4400
<Sodium> _jason: yes
<immolo> s/live/life
<Warbo> scifi: If you are using the non-free drivers already then I would stick to the Ubuntu ones, as I have had really bad experiences trying to a) install nvidia binaries and b) get rid of them when they are dodgy
<_jason> Sodium: can you paste the command you used?
<jobezone> _jim_2: hmm, had a look, and it doesn't install limewire. Automatix does, but people say not to recommend it.... Both of these are programs to automatically and easily install these things that can't be done automatically by ubuntu for legal reasons.
<Jebuz> you shourl just use the Sun Java
<Jebuz> thats what seemed to work for me ..
<Sodium> _jason: sudo chown -h luis d:
<toblerp> thx
<tux911> scifi, download the driver from the www.nvidia.com its a really easy install youll need gcc make etc though
<anabelen> hola
<scifi> Warbo: i dont really know what drivers im using, ubuntu auto-detected my card when i first installed it
<_jim_2> jobezone so , arent like synaptic ? it downloads and installs automatically too
<anabelen> hole
<lastent> warbo i dont have the file /usr/share/themes/sometheme
<anabelen> hi
<Warbo> scifi: In that case don't follow that nvidia link. Get the nvidia-glx package and linux-restricted-modules package
<anabelen> your talk spnis
<_jason> Sodium: that should work, what is 'ls -l d:' saying now?
<Warbo> lastent: The "sometheme" meant whichever theme you want to use :)
<jobezone> _jim_2: underneath, it uses apt-get, which is the same program used by Synaptic, and add/remove programs.
<Sodium> _jason: it says>      lrwxrwxrwx  1 luis luis 13 2006-04-27 14:58 d: -> /media/cdrom0
<tux911> scifi, also you will need the mesa opengl librarys, if you can't get it to run in wine try paying for Cedega it was worth it for me but... its 5$ per month
<_jim_2> jobezone alright ... i might have a look at automatix later
<toblerp> that means that i just have to install the ia32-libs, that'S it?
<Jebuz> _JIM_2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<lastent> warbo ha ha ha, sorry im not native english speaker
<scifi> tux911/warbo: getting conflicting advice here, warbo ur saying the nvidia ones have been unstable for u?
<_jason> Sodium: so luis is the owner
<Sodium> _jason: but in properties it says root
<Jebuz> _jim_2 there you will find the WIki for installing Sun java using apt
<bliss1_> hi
<Sodium> _jason: and I can't change its properties
<Jebuz> howdy
<jobezone> _jim_2: but some people say it messes too much with configurations files...
<Warbo> tux911: Only for three months, unless you keep buying brand new games. I would just download whatever you will think you might need later during the first three months then leave it
<_jim_2> Jebuz thanks
<_jason> Sodium: properties is giving you the properties for the thing it points to
<tux911> scifi, I had some trouble aslo the driver just drops gl support but a reinstall fixes the prob
<_jim_2> jobezone oo.... well im gonna stay away of this :p
<joel__> I never had trouble with the NVIDIA drivers,  just that every kernel upgrade needs me to reinstall the restricted modules, and re-do the driver compile
<tux911> Warbo, yah im waiting for the new windows installer fix
<Jebuz> _jim_2 you have the multiverse repository and whatnot enabled though right?
<jobezone> _jim_2: after installing sun java using that wiki page, you can remove blackdown java (the one you installed before, I think).
<Jebuz> thats right should be abnle to
<tux911> Warbo, Age of empirse III baby
<Sodium> _jason: is it possible to change the owner of cdrom0?
<Warbo> scifi: OK, there are 2 drivers. "nv" which is free (and most linux distros put by default) and "nvidia" which is non-free, made by nvidia and runs much faster with more features. You can get the nvidia driver from nvidia.com but it is better to use the packages in Ubuntu
<_jason> Sodium: why do you want to do this?
<Sodium> _jason: maybe wine will recognize my DVD burner with that
<tux911> scifi, I have a nvidia gforce 4 ti it runs great with the official drivers
<Jebuz> scifi: don't feel too fustrated I still use a voodoo 3
<bliss1_> arrick: here something for your apache server ;http://www.howtoforge.com/high_availability_loadbalanced_apache_cluster
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if i need special drivers to read/access DL DVDs?
<_jim_2> jobezone yeah.... better to leave only one java
<Warbo> Jebuz: For CS?
<_jim_2> Jebuz yeah multiverse is there
<_jason> Sodium: yes it's possible, it doesn't sound very smart though.  Do you belong to the cdrom group?
<QuciK> QS  : When compiling from source, it asks for dependecies.. how can I add all needed deps by one strike..
<scifi> Warbo: can i update to the non-free nvidia drivers using the ubuntu packages ?
<scifi> tux911: that sounds promising then
<DBO> Jebuz, oh wow, Id almost pay you for that card... I loved my voodoo 3, too bad it burned out...  sorry, no more OT from me...
<QuciK> I am talking about popular softwares
<Sodium> _jason: i'll check it, but why isn't it smart?
<Jebuz> scifi: ohh hell no .. but just getting the thing excellerated properly is fun! ... yeash thats why i stopped doing it :)
<jobezone> Sodium: have you tried this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDShrink
<Warbo> scifi: Yes. The driver is in "linux-restricted-modules-yourkernelversion" package and the files it needs are in "nvidia-glx" package. Then you just change Xorg's configuration to use the nvidia instead of nv driver
<Jebuz> DBO: hell if you were anywhere near montreal you could have it!
<Sodium> jobezone: I got it running, but it won't recognize my DVD drive
<_jason> Sodium: there are a lot of tools for linux to work with dvd's, why do you need some windows app?  And it's not very smart because unix permissions are setup like they are for a reason, if you change them it can have uninteded consequences
<tux911> scifi, if you run the install from www.nvidia.com it will build you a driver for you distro and then update xorg.conf for you !! you don't even have to do all that
<DBO> Jebuz, I have something of an emotionaly attatchment to the 3dfx cards =)  Good memories
<Warbo> QuciK: There is some "apt-something" package that asks you for everything which is checked for bu a "./configure" but I forget which. Just look at the packages in Synaptic starting with apt
<Sodium> _jason: yes I understand that... but there is no tool like DVD shrink available
<joel__> Sodium: you may need libdvdread and libdvdcss2
<tux911> scifi,  just make sure you uninstall any older "nvid" drivers first not "nv" though
<Jebuz> DBO: fell in love with voodoo 5 when i saw how beefy it looked, too bad damn thing never fit any ove the cases i owned!
<Warbo> tux911: That will make files not packaged in Ubuntu! You will break it by merely upgrading Xorg or your kernel!
<joel__> Sodium: the latter is a little hard to find, just google it for debian and instal the .deb package
<QuciK> can I install KDE to have a dual desktop with gnome ???
<_jason> Sodium: I don't know what it does so I can't say either way
<Jebuz> Qucik: doing it now
<egonw_> hi all, any can help me setting up apache/tomcat on dapper?
<Warbo> scifi: Honestly, don't follow Tux911's advice. It will create you many problems in the future (sorry Tux911 :))
<egonw_> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" does not do much :(
<joel__> Quick, yes, just search synaptic for the 'kde' metapackage
<jobezone> Sodium: What about the ubuntuforums thread which discusses that howto? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78611 I saw some people there not having their burner recognized as well, probably other's helped them fix it.
<QuciK> Jebuz: using the package manager ?
<Sodium> joel_: I got these installed
<Sodium> _jason: it compresses 9 GB dvds so them can fit into 4 gb ones
<QuciK> ok
<scifi> tux911: i dont remember installing any previous nvidia drivers anyway
<Jebuz> yup Kubuntu-Desktop is the package I'm getting it via apt as we speak
<Sodium> jobezone: ok I'll check that!
<_jason> Sodium: have you tried k9copy?
<scifi> warbo/tux911: well im downloading the one from nvidia , but warbo is worrying me :P
<Rayman> hey how could I attach to a remote DISPLAY. (the remote comp is running ubuntu dapper)
<tux911> Warbo, dude it doesn't matter though because you can just change it again OMG what ever dude its so worthi it for the better dirvers
<QuciK> how much time it resquires , saying u have adsl ?
<senjin> what pagages do you need to compile a source?
<Jebuz> Umm it's about 457 MB..
<_jason> ubotu: tell senjin about compile
<scifi> warbo: so i need to enable restricted modules in synaptic ?
<QuciK> wow
<Profichilla> huhu
<Jebuz> but thats witrh all the Kubuntu added touches
<Warbo> scifi: Just go into Synaptic and install the "nvidia-glx" package and the "linux-restricted-modules" package. Then you will never have to install it again, it will update itself, it will rebuild itself when you upgrade your kernel. OMG that is a better way!
<Sodium> _jason: can it compress movies as well?
<QuciK> jebuz: this includes koffice or without ?
<Jebuz> qucik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29
<pup> hi, i can't seem to switch audio tracks in mplayer using #... it works in gmplayer, but gmplayer doesn't have the sdl output which performs better on my system... any idea how to switch the audio track at the command line or anything
<Jebuz> with open office
<kingspawn> anyone use xfce4? wondering how I can switch the language it operates with
<joel__> scifi: also get build-essential
<_jason> Sodium: type this: apt-cache show k9copy
<Jebuz> adn k office it appears
<Warbo> Can someone help scifi with this (the Ubuntu way!) as I have to go Thanks.
<_jason> Sodium: (that is all I know)
<jobezone> Sodium: There still doesn't exist a easy dvdshrink like program, but k9copy does the trick, nevertheless.
<QuciK> hmm
<tux911> scifi you may have some problems but sofar I haven't its worth it for the better dirvers for me any ways. but your free to do what ever you like lol
<scifi> Warbo: im gonna follow ur advice
<polpak> scifi, the easiest way to install the nvidia drivers is to follow the wiki
<polpak> !tell scifi about nvidia
<Jebuz> qucik:I"m starin at my term window that downloading the files.. but all available options are on that wiki page i sent ya
<Sodium> _jason: thx for that, I'll be checking it
<QuciK> ok
<Sodium> jobezone: it does the trick? so it's like dvd shrink isnt it?
<QuciK> will check it now, thanx for the info
<jobezone> Sodium: it does what dvdshrink does, but it's not as easy to use as dvdshrink.
<XiXaQ> can someone tell me how to use PPPoE in Ubuntu 5.04?
<Sodium> jobezone: sounds very good, I'll try that! g2g now, thank you
<polpak> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<scifi> polpak: thx going thru it now
<Jebuz> ubotu is my hero
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jebuz
<XiXaQ> polpak, wow, that's nice. :)
<polpak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Jebuz> bot can't even take a compliment
<joel__> jobezone, ever use mencoder with acidrip to make divx files?  Compresses nicely into mp4 or other formats.... Been playing with it.  Works pretty good
<marcrosoft> what application do you guys use to listen to podcasts?
<jobezone> joel__: I've looked at it, and once tried it. Now, I mostly use thoggen, even if it takes hours to rip a movie to ogg!
<Jebuz> yay K time!
<joel__> jobezone... is that .avi files with an .ogg audio stream?  Is there any windows plugins for this strange combo?  I know dvd players choke on ogg but never tried it in,,, ahhh never really use windows but my other does
<HymnToLife> joel_ > you can _not_ put a Vorbis stream in an AVI file
<heatxsink> what arguments do I pass via the "boot:" to set the resolution of the screen?
<HymnToLife> AVI stinks anyway, use MAtroska
<joel__> Hymn to life, yes you can!!!
<mikel> hI EVERY ONE
<polpak> heatxsink, the resolution for what, X?
<polpak> heatxsink, or the console
<heatxsink> polpak: I'm using the mini.iso
<heatxsink> console
<polpak> heatxsink, it's using a framebuffer then?
<HymnToLife> joel__ really ? I've alway thought you couldn't
<jobezone> joel__: No, it's theora for video and vorbis for sound... No, I'm not enconding it to see in a dvd player.. I don't know if there any which can read this format yet.
<heatxsink> I believe so
<heatxsink> whatever the default is
<scifi> ok, nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings now installing :)
<heatxsink> it isn't working right
<HymnToLife> but that doesn't keep AVIs from sucking
<joel__> Read the mplayer manual... It states not to because of incompatibility with dvd players, but mplayer will play these 'hybrid' streams
<polpak> heatxsink, you probably just need to change the vga= peram
<polpak> heatxsink, there's a table that tells you what to set it with
<polpak> heatxsink, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/HOWTOS/framebuffer/framebuffer.php
<Jebuz> wow that was a painless KDE install
<jobezone> aparently K9copy isn't in the breezy repository, only in Dapper, so I gave bad advice to Sodium ....oops
<wsjunior> if i install windoze in the same machine that already has ubuntu, how to restore the grub after installing windoze?
<_jason> !info k9copy
<polpak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<heatxsink> polpak: thanks :-)
<Rancorus> i am trying to write in a pdf document but i don't have any programs that seem to be able to do it
<_jason> jobezone: oops me too
<wsjunior> thanks
<polpak> wsjunior, np =)
<heatxsink> polpak: man that doesn't work
<heatxsink> it says could not find kernel image
<roryy> Rancorus: you mean you want to edit an existing PDF, or create new one ?
<wsjunior> is there any gtk app like qtparted?
<_jason> wsjunior: gparted
<egonw_> anyone around with experience in setting up tomcat5 on dapper?
<_jim_2> i cant install java as the website says :(
<wsjunior> _jason, ty
<_jim_2> error
<jobezone> _jim_2: what error does it give?
<scifi> ok guys, restarted x and got the nvidia splash screen so i assume drives went in ok. any other tips before i startup steam ?
<scifi> drivers*
<_jim_2> chmod: cannot access `java.bin': No such file or directory
<theBishop> are there any tools in ubuntu for setting up dual displays?
<_jim_2> wait ill try something else
<jobezone> _jim_2: perhaps you're not in the directory java.bin is...
<_jim_2> jobezone strange im already at desktop :(
<_jim_2> jobezone ill try to move it somewhere elsewhere
<Armagguedes> does anyone know if i need special drivers to read/access DL DVDs?
<jobezone> _jim_2: you can also do it graphically. Just right-click the file, and make it executable to 'group'.
<polpak> heatxsink, is the installer, or the grub menu?
<hephaistos> hello
<Armagguedes> i've tried to run Command & Conquer the 1st Decade, burned on a DVD-DL, but i cant read it
<Armagguedes>  Could not mount device.
<Armagguedes> <Armagguedes> The reported error was:
<Armagguedes> <Armagguedes> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Armagguedes> <Armagguedes> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<Armagguedes> <Armagguedes> missing codepage or other error
<Armagguedes> <Armagguedes> In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Armagguedes> <Armagguedes> dmesg | tail or so
<heatxsink> polpak: installer, I think the prompt says "boot:"
<polpak> Armagguedes, don't paste in here
<Armagguedes> i get this error when i insert the disc
<jobezone> _jim_2: and the command is 'chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin' .
<polpak> Armagguedes, use pastebin
<Armagguedes> ups sry forgot about that polpak
<_jim_2> jobezone i renamed it to java.bin
<jobezone> _jim_2: ahh...
<ilia> hello! does anybody know what scripts or comands are executed when i press  logout->hibernate button in gnome in ubuntu? or any ideas how to find it out? i'm stuck..
<polpak> heatxsink, so what images are available? is there a help via F1, or anything like that?
<heatxsink> i feel SO stupid I just found that
<heatxsink> hahaa
<polpak> heatxsink, generally you have to type something like    linux vga=771 or something like that
<jobezone> _jim_2: then just right-click it, and make it executable by 'groub' (there's owner, group, other). Or make sure you are in the directory where the file is (in the terminal, do 'ls' to see all files in the directory you are at).
<polpak> heatxsink, so just find the appropriate image, then append the vga bit to the end
<heatxsink> there is it
<heatxsink> there it is *
<heatxsink> idiot!
<heatxsink> hahah
<heatxsink> sorry
<polpak> heatxsink, like expert vga=771 or something
<heatxsink> polpak: I think I got it now
<heatxsink> polpak: install vga=789
<heatxsink> that was it
<heatxsink> grrr
<polpak> heatxsink, =)
<_jim_2> jobezone i dont see make it exec by group
<miter>  hello, want to rip a CD with "Grip", but it says "no CD found in device".!?
<polpak> heatxsink, I had the same problem installing ubuntu on my pvr system
<_jim_2> jobezone only : Text editor , add apps , terminal , other app
<scifi> think it might be a sound card driver issue slowing me down, after installing the nre grpahics driver, still as slow as before
<polpak> heatxsink, cause the TV couldn't handle the default resolution
<tonyyarusso> ilia: Well...the last ditch option of course is that it's possible by reading source.  However, I know there's an easier way, and likely if you ask that every hour or so you'll find someone who knows.  (I've seen it before but can't remember for the life of me.)
<heatxsink> polpak: awesome, what is your setup like?
<heatxsink> polpak: what are you using for a frontend?
<polpak> heatxsink, mythtv
<heatxsink> polpak: which remote too?
<heatxsink> polpak: nice :-)
<polpak> heatxsink, I don't have a remote yet.. need to get an ir receiver
<jobezone> _jim_2: right-click the java.bin file, then choose the last option, Properties. In the window that opens, there should be a permissions tab.
<miter> It seems my Ubuntu can't mount correctly AUDIO CDs (it works with data), since typing "mount" does NOT show the Audio CD ( it does show a data cd however). By inserting an audio cd, automatically soundjuicer does open it, i can ONLY open it in soundjuicer !?
<heatxsink> polpak: i've yet to get that going on my machine
<tonyyarusso> What would be a good vga= mode to use for a 1280x768 LCD screen?
<heatxsink> polpak: get that "firefly remote"
<heatxsink> it's awesome
<heatxsink> polpak: i have it
<jobezone> _jim_2: if this gets too confusing, try in the terminal do 'ls' . This lists the files in the directory you're in.
<heatxsink> polpak: it's 900mhz or something
<polpak> tonyyarusso, http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/HOWTOS/framebuffer/framebuffer.php
<tatters> I use knopmyth on my TV box pretty nice looking must say
<scifi> neideas what sound driver i shud choose from wine-cfg ?
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Thanks.
<_jim_2> jobezone ok i see
<_jim_2> jobezone User or Group ID ?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, there aren't many options unfortunately for non-standard screens
<hephaistos> Hello, i gat some problem with damn ATI(fglrx) drivers for displaying extended desktop. Monitor 1 is not monitor 0's clone(or screen?), it only displays some brown background and i cant move any window to monitor 1(nor my cursor) can somebody help?
<tonyyarusso> polpak: So I've found so far.  It's a "widescreen" version of a laptop, which are fairly common though, so you'd think..
<scifi> anyone ?
<antoniox> yea
<jobezone> _jim_2: mmm... I'm not running nautilus now... But making it executable by the owner, or by the group work (since you're the owner of the file as well).
<ilia> tonyyarusso: thanx anyway, i maybe try that too
<polpak> tonyyarusso, there's another framebuffer you can try
<_jim_2> jobezone  ok im runinng it hold on
<_jim_2> jobezone hmm it installed i think
<_jim_2> jobezone try now , limewire again ?
<hephaistos> cant anybody help?
<jobezone> _jim_2: you've finished the instructions in the wikipage? If so, yes, run limewire.
<hephaistos> anybody around?
<polpak> !tell hephaistos about patience
<abbot45> having a problem.  ubuntu isn't recognising data dvds i burned with K3B.  It shows it as a blank DVD in the file system.  the only way i can see the stuff is if i actually look at it in K3B, but then i can't do anything with it.
<iceman> anyone ever installed nextstep on a intel pc
<hephaistos> polak-->but i am pissed, i spent the whole damn night and day on that shit !
<_jim_2> jobezone hmm im trying to add the version i installed to the default java version but still cant select it
<jobezone> abbot45: do the contents show in /media/cdrom ?
<_jim_2> jobezone even after i edited a file
<_jim_2> jobezone should i reinstall ?
<abbot45> yes.
<jobezone> _jim_2: I don't know how limewire works... wait a minute, checking the forums
<hephaistos> polak-->and thats the first time i use irc ;)
<_jim_2> jobezone ok
<abbot45> jobezone, they do, but not if i click the icon on the desktop.
<webwolf_27> I'm having a problem with my cardreader(s), hal problem I think, where can I configure hal?
<polpak> tonyyarusso, do you know what the video card is?
<scifi> could anyone have a look at my terminal log to see if they can advise me on why CS is running so slowly via steam ?
<polpak> !tell hephaistos about language
<iceman> anyone know how to mount a non standard cd image ?
<tonyyarusso> polpak: Intel something or other.  I could go check.
<reon> How do I write to my mounted fat32 partition ?
<_jim_2> jobezone forget the whole thing...... where i can find frostwire
<polpak> tonyyarusso, there are some alternative framebuffers available for different video cards
<polpak> !frostwire
<miter> anyone using GRIP here (to rip CDs)?
<_jim_2> jobezone i searched with synaptic but its not there
<polpak> !tell _jim_2 about frostwire
<abbot45> miter, I Do
<_jim_2> o thanks polpak
<miter> abbot45: does it work flawlessly?
<jobezone> _jim_2: try this tutorial http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_P2P_Gnutella_Client_.28LimeWire.29 .
<highvoltage> hehe: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<_jim_2> jobezone ok
<Jebuz> any   one here  own a WFC by nintendo?
<jobezone> abbot45: that's weo
<abbot45> miter, I think its the best ripping program.  most options and such.
<r0xoR> thx ompaul
<abbot45> jobezone, weo?
<r0xoR> so is there a no swearing rule in this channel?
<tonyyarusso> Yeah.
<r0xoR> topic says nothing about no swearing
<r0xoR> ok then
<polpak> hephaistos, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<scifi> please someone look at my pastebin steam log:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12987
<miter> abbot45: what did you specified in the options for CD (the path) to it? becausewhen inserting a CD, soundjuicer starts, and in grip it says no CD found...
<hephaistos> okok
<jobezone> abbot45: meant to say, that's weird... that you double-click the cd-rom file, and it's as if it was empty.
<AnAnt> why does Ubuntu prefer Grub over Lilo ?
<polpak> scifi, what is the output of glxinfo | grep -i direct
<iceman> Anyone know the Nextstep cd image file "mount type"
<scifi> polpak: how do i run that ?
<polpak> scifi, in a terminal
<scifi> just type glxinfo | grep -i direct while steams running ?
<polpak> scifi, you can close steam
<hephaistos> Section "Monitor"
<hephaistos> 	Identifier   "Acer AL1916W"
<hephaistos> 	Option	    "DPMS"
<hephaistos> EndSection
<hephaistos> Section "Monitor"
<hephaistos> 	Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 1"
<scifi> ok
<hephaistos> EndSection
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<hephaistos> Section "Device"
<polpak> hephaistos, stop
<hephaistos> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (RV350 AS)"
<abbot45> miter, it put /dev/cdrom in automaticly.
<hephaistos> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<Gadi> hey, is there any way to run the breezy live CD without having it run X?  ie just get to a getty login?
<hephaistos> 	Option	    "UseFBDev" "true"
<polpak> hephaistos, use pastebin
<hephaistos> 	Option	    "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"
<hephaistos> 	Option	    "OverlayOnCRTC2" "1"
<hephaistos> 	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
<hephaistos> EndSection
<hephaistos> Section "Device"
<hephaistos> 	Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"
<DBO> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<polpak> !ops
<miter> use PASTEBIN!
<hephaistos> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<hephaistos> 	BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
<hephaistos> 	Screen      1
<hephaistos> EndSection
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<hephaistos> Section "Screen"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hephaistos!*@*]  by Amaranth
<scifi> polpak: direct rendering: Yes
<polpak> he's probably backlogged
<miter> hephaistos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (!)
<Amaranth> !tell hephaistos about pastebin
<AnAnt> why does Ubuntu prefer Grub over Lilo ?
<miter> abbot45: when inserting a cd, what happens to you?
<Gadi> hey, is there any way to run the breezy live CD without having it run X?  ie just get to a getty login?
<polpak> scifi, looks good then
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %hephaistos!*@*]  by Amaranth
<hephaistos> EndSection
<hephaistos> Section "Screen"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %hephaistos!*@*]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> bleh
<revartj> someboy ftp server good??????
<polpak> Amaranth, lol, he pasted his whole conf file in 1 go I guess
<scifi> polpak: seems to be some sound issues in that terminal log tho, wud that effect performance ?
<abbot45> miter, i went into system>preferences>removable drives & media and turned off the option to auto start a ripping program when i put in a CD.
<jobezone> _jim_2: good luck, i'm going now...
<Warbo> Hello I'm back
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %hephaistos!*@*]  by Amaranth
<mumi> lala
<Jebuz> Damn companies.. of corse we can get linux working on a nintendo ds but we cant get the ds to work in linux!! I just want to play metroid
<_jim_2> jobezone alright :) cya
<Amaranth> hephaistos: Please don't do that again.
<jobezone> bye all
<polpak> hephaistos, pls use pastebin
<hephaistos> sorry i didnt know
<scifi> polpak: cus at the moment, i get like movement, freezes, then 20 seconds later movement again, completely unplayable
<abbot45> miter, but you can change it to GRIP there if you want.
<iceyes> what to do if i cant install with dkpg -i ? a .deb file
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Gadi: Look through the boot options. If it's anything like KNOPPIX based discs there should be a shell option
<iceyes> *dpkg
<polpak> scifi, what version of wine are you using?
<polpak> scifi, or are you using cedega?
<harisund> Gadi, I have been trying to find an answer to that question for ages now.
<scifi> wine m8, how do i check version ?
<Hagge_> Does anyone know if gcc 4.0.2 in ubuntu (dapper) on amd64 compiles for i386 or amd64 with no march/mcpu?
<Hagge_> or could someone somehow find out?
<patrick_king> i was wonder if i could get my system to update like every sunday at 3am  is this possible
<Warbo> scifi: I think he meant wine, winex or cedega
<abbot45> miter, you find the option?
<Warbo> patrick_king: You need to set a CRON job. I don't know how though
<Hagge_> patrick_king: yeah, with a crontab, aslong as nothing fails
<scifi> Warbo/polpal: its just wine afai
<DBO> patrick_king, just use a cron job
<DBO> doh
<polpak> scifi, dpkg -l wine ?
<miter> abbot45: yes, thanks, but grip does not recognize the CD, any idea why it says no cd found?
<patrick_king> wats a cron job
<Hagge_> patrick_king: might be able to add some argument for "always answer yes"
<Hagge_> patrick_king: man crontab and crontab -e
<Warbo> patrick_king: Are you in Breezy or Dapper?
<patrick_king> dapper
<iceyes> is dapper a beta?
<polpak> iceyes, yes
<Warbo> patrick_king: There is a "Schedule" program then. Use that
<tatters> how do find the ip of my machine....ipconfig?
<Doat> yes
<polpak> tatters, ifconfig
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: There is?  Where?
<hephaistos> i p[aste bin the xorg.conf
<scifi> Warbo/polpal:  wine                    0.9.12~winehq1-1
<tatters> ah ifconfig thnx
<polpak> hephaistos, ok, what's the url?
<patrick_king> warbo is there?
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: In System Tools. There is for me anyway
<hephaistos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12988
<abbot45> miter, nope.  is your path /dev/cdrom?
<miter> abbot45: i tried /dev/cdrom & /media/cdrom & /dev/hdb (my cd drive). What do you get when you insert a AUDIO-CD and type "mount" in a terminal? Is it shown there?
<Hagge_> Noone with enough knowledge which knows if a 64-bit gcc and linux system will build 64 bit code by default or 32bit?
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: Hmm, not seeing it.  Could you find out what command it runs for me?
<Warbo> Hagge_: I think it will build 64bit, as this is an entire architecture difference, not just a subarchitecture like k7 or 686
<b3nw> Hagge_ - check man page of gcc?
<polpak> Hagge_, why not compile a test file and check?
<aksn> ubuntu in 64  bits works ok??
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: /usr/bin/gnome-schedule I am guessing it is from a package "gnome-schedule"
<iceyes> i tried to install another webbrowser after half of the installation it appered errors i got it but it dont work what can i do?
<patrick_king> warbo: where is the scedule thing
<Hagge_> Warbo: yeah, that is that I expected, but I'm benchmarking against gcc in solaris and the solaris values where much worse, but ok with sun studio built 64bit
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: Thanks.
<scarn> what are the best drivers for nvidia 6800GT?
<miter> abbot45: you also build grip from source, didn't you?
<Warbo> patrick_king: OK, install the "gnome-schedule" package. It will put it there for you
<Hagge_> Warbo: but that might be that the solaris gcc package uses a 32 bit gcc binary and ubuntu 64 bit or something, i can recompile in solaris using march but not in linux since i don't have it installed longer :(
<polpak> !tell scarn about nvidia
<Hagge_> polpak: to late for that, no ubuntu installed longer
<patrick_king> cheers
<scarn> ty
<XiXaQ> I may have discovered a bug in 5.10. Where and how do I report it?
<polpak> XiXaQ, what's the bug?
<Hagge_> scarn: the latest ones from nvidia?
<abbot45> miter, i just installed it from apt.
<Hagge_> polpak: Do you know how to do it and in that case could you check for me?
<miter> abbot45: is it there?  didn't found it on breezy :-(
<Warbo> Hey, anybody had any experience making their own (dapper) live cd?
<XiXaQ> polpak, I am unable to run the live-cd when I'm directly connected to my ADSL modem, but when I configured my router to use PPPoE and act as a DHCP server, then everything went just fine.
<abbot45> dev/cdrom doesn't show when i type mount
<miter> abbot45: i found it now
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: There it is.  In universe, not installed by default.
<polpak> XiXaQ, that's not really a bug.. you just have to configure the live cd once you boot to use ppoe
<Chris_Tucker> whats a command line application to find for instance, blah.txt, on the entire root?
<miter> abbot45: i think i have a too new version of grip for breezym, what is your grip version?
<scifi> ne tips then ?
<scarn> Hagge whatver will run steam based games like DOD:S. best on ubuntu
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: I don't remember specifically installing it, but I do go on mad installing frenzies occasionally :)
<majd> Hi
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: Same.
<XiXaQ> polpak, what do you mean?
<majd> what's a daemon?
<patrick_king> Warbo: wat would be the command for updates
<abbot45> miter, 3.3.1 and i'm using breezy as well.
<Warbo> majd: It is a process that runs in the background
<scarn> gah, sorry Hagge_ i missed the unsderscore
<majd> Warbo, i get this when i try to stop mysql
<majd> XAMPP: Another MySQL daemon is already running.
<XiXaQ> polpak, I'm not able to run live-cd. It chrashes when trying to ....  what did it say. Load the existing installation?
<majd> how can i see what's using it and  kill it
<Warbo> patrick_king: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" But this requires a password to be entered
<miter> abbot45: installing it from the apt, hoping it will work
<polpak> XiXaQ, when the live CD boots up you can follow the PPPOE wikie instructions to make it connect to your ADSL provider.
<Hagge_> scarn: well xorg driver wont probably give you any 3d performance at all
<Hagge_> scarn: and nvidias will
<do> muf
<DBO> majd, "ps -ef | grep mysql"
<_jim_2> should i delete the old java before install the new one ? because the installation crashes
<Hagge_> scarn: google for ubuntu nvidia and follow the instructions
<polpak> XiXaQ, if it's crashing, that's a separate issue I think
<Warbo> majd: Try "ps ax" or if it is too long "ps ax | less"
<scarn> Hagge_ ok thank you
<lgc> Hi all! If I increase the memory of my laptop will I make it any faster?
<XiXaQ> polpak, but it only chrashes when PPPoE isn't installed. That's why I think it's a bug. I'll try a few more times later to make sure.
<Warbo> majd: Then when you find the process, look at it's number on the left and "sudo kill NUMBER" will kill it
<abbot45> miter, it should work fine.  its not always the best to get the absolute newest version.  i usually just use the repository versions since i know they will work.
<polpak> lgc, depends on what part is being slow?
<Hagge_> polpak: Any chance you could find out if it uses 64bit or not by default?
<webwolf_27> I have a problem getting cards in the cardreader to automount. Mounting them from the console works but no auto-mount.
<DBO> Warbo, if he has another MySQL deamon running, it probably has an init script he can use to kill it more gracefully
<scifi> Warbo/polpak: anymore tips for improving performance in CS/steam ?
<polpak> Hagge_, I don't have 64 bit.. Best I could do is google, but I'd imagine that it would use 64 bit by default unless you specified the target-arch option or something
<Warbo> DBO: Well I am a total tard when it comes to MySQL
<XiXaQ> "kill gracefully"... :)
<iceyes> where do i check XFree86 version? i tried  script but it dident work
<Warbo> scifi: You have "nvidia" driver (either installation method)?
<lgc> polpak, anything to do with graphics, from invoking a Gnome menu to closing any window seems to have become irritatingly slow (I recently upgraded to Breezy).
<DBO> majd, type "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop"
<scifi> Warbo: yes installed it via synaptic as u recommended
<XiXaQ> polpak, if I find that it is a bug, then where do I report it? I want to contribute to this society.
<polpak> lgc, ah.. yeah, ram would help.. Or waiting another month for dapper would help
<abbot45> miter, then again, i'm not a bleeding edge linux geek.  i just want my desktop to work.
<polpak> lgc, the version of gnome in breezy is a bit of a hog
<Warbo> scifi: OK. Maybe (if it is REALLY bothering you) you could run X in 16bit colour
<Hagge_> polpak: ok, thanks
<iceyes> where do i check XFree86 version? I tried  script but it dident work
<lgc> polpak, that's nice to hear!
<Warbo> iceyes: Ubuntu uses Xorg instead of XFree86 usually
<DBO> iceyes, ubuntu uses xorg
<DBO> gah!
<DBO> I need to type... faster
<Warbo> DBO: And I can't touch type :)
<iceyes> Warbo, hmm i think i need that to install ati drivers. any tip what to do otherwhise?
<scifi> Warbo: at the moment is completely unplayable, movement>freezes>20secs later movement>freezes etc. So if just change my desktop colour to 16bit it might help ?
<DBO> I can, but Im not really watching this window all the time, Warbo
<polpak> iceyes,  dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<Warbo> iceyes: Xorg is compatible with XFree86. ATI's "fglrx" or whatever it's called works fine in Xorg
<polpak> !tell iceyes about ati
<Warbo> scifi: It would help. Don't know if it would sort out such a huge problem though
<Warbo> DBO: I have to look at my keyboard when I type, so I would expect to miss posts more
<Warbo> OK, if I rebuild a Dapper LiveCD with my own squashfs image will it work straight away, or do I need to redo the hashes and stuff?
<scifi> Warbo: not sure how to change to 16bit, cant see it in preferences>screen resolution
<polpak> scifi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Warbo> scifi: Neither am I. I would comment out the 24bit lines in Xorg, but there must be a simpler way
<Warbo> there you go :)
<polpak> XiXaQ, applications->system tools->bug report tool
<miter> abbot45: still getting this error: CD not found
<lgc> polpak, thanks for your help and good bye...
<iceyes> how do i install a .run file?
<abbot45> miter, hmmm.  i don't know man.  can't really help ya.
<abbot45> miter, like i said.  i'm not a linux guru.  just a desktop user.
<Warbo> iceyes: Which .run file is it? ATI's? Use the Ubuntu [ackage instead
<DBO> iceyes, "sh /path/to/file.run"
<scifi> polpak: 1st question is whether to allow ubuntu to auto-detect recommended x-server and driver for my card, shall i say no ?
<Warbo> package
<polpak> XiXaQ, or https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<polpak> scifi, you can have it try
<polpak> scifi, it should select nvidia for the driver
<iceyes> Warbo ya it was ati's where do i find that?
<Warbo> scifi: If you are using nvidia then you can leave it
<polpak> !tell iceyes about ati
<polpak> iceyes, follow the wiki ubotu sent you
<Warbo> iceyes: the linux-restricted-modules package has their driver in it, but I think you may need another package as well. Ask someone
<scifi> Warbo/polpak: it brought up a list of drivers, and it had nv highlighted, shall i move down to nvidia and select that ?
<abbot45> would you guys recommend using totem-xine over totem-gstreamer?  i'm using the gstreamer version and my imbeded video isn't working.  its playing the first half second then going blank.
<polpak> scifi, yes
<Warbo> scifi: Yes
<polpak> abbot45, I prefer totem-xine
<Warbo> abbot45: Gstreamer is bad for video as A/V loses sync.
<abbot45> plus, while playing local videos if i try to seek around it starts to get choppy.
<iceyes> !linux-restricted-modules package
<ubotu> iceyes: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<alxwind> hey, gurus, how shall i configure firestarter properly in order to get a hi-id for amule?
<iceyes> where do i find linux-restricted-modules package?
<abbot45> polpak, Warbo, thanks.
<Warbo> abbot45: Yes, that's a problem with gstreamer0.8. Use Xine or upgrade to Dapper's 0.10
<scifi> Warbo: guess i'll have to accept the PCI bus it has detected because dunno what it is
<Warbo> scifi: lol
<polpak> iceyes, things will go much easier for you if you'd actually read the wiki ubotu sent you
<polpak> scifi, the default is probably correct
<abbot45> Warbo, I'm probably going to wait for the stable release of Dapper
<iceyes> polpak ok
<Warbo> iceyes: System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager is your best freind. Learn to love it :)
<scifi> Warbo/polpak: no idea what 128meg of video memory is in kb's either :P
<Warbo> scifi: That is only for embedded devices which use the system's RAM
<polpak> 128 x 1024 = 131072 but you can leave it blank
<iceyes> Warbo haha, i thinks its just a lot of seacrhing :p
<Warbo> I mean on-board
<deep> is anybody here available to help me? I am a linux "noob"
<polpak> !justask
<Warbo> deep: Post your problem
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<alxwind> hey, dudes, sorry for my stupidity (i'm very new in ubuntu) how come i can figure out my hostname or ip?
<scifi> warbo/polpal: k accepted default, asking me whether to use kernel framebuffer device interface or not now ?
<finley> hostname
<alxwind> i need such a piece of info to create a rule in firewall
<polpak> scifi, don't bother using it
<finley> just type it in at a prompt
<scifi> k no then
<Warbo> scifi: I don;t find that it matters. I chose yes (I use nvidia driver fine)
<deep> k well i just messed up my version of win xp home, and now i am trying to recover some things. my friends gave me ubuntu, but im a unsure of how to get to the c drive
<scifi> o for gods sake
<finley> "ifconfig" to get your iop
<polpak> scifi, it won't do anything either way. I just disable it
<polpak> deep, is it a live cd?
<alxwind> ifconfig shows my dynamic ip
<deep> yes
<scifi> k gonna acceot defaults for the rest of these settings i think
<Warbo> deep: The drive should be called "/dev/hda1" I think. You can get files from it, but if it is NTFS (usually it is) then cannot write to it
<alxwind> and it changes every time i reconnect
<alxwind> or redile whatever
<abbot45> is there a program with a GUI that will let me search for wifi networks in the area?  I have wi-fi radar but i don't see any option to search.  you have to know the network name or something.
<polpak> !tell deep about mount
<scifi> pc105 as keyboard layout ? :P
<Amaranth> abbot45: in dapper there is network manager
<polpak> !tell deep about windowsdrives
<Amaranth> abbot45: in breezy you can do it manually
<abbot45> Amaranth, using breezy
<Amaranth> abbot45: open a terminal, run 'sudo iwlist scan'
<deep> all i can see if filesystem
<polpak> Amaranth, breezy has a network manager also that will search for wireless networks..
<abbot45> Amaranth, but there isn't any programs?  I don't like to use the terminal usually unless i have to.
<Amaranth> !info network-manager breezy
<Warbo> deep: Everything is IN filesystem. You don't get assigned stupid letters for drives, you put them where you want
<ubotu> network-manager: (network management framework daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.4.1+cvs20050817-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 295 kB, Installed size: 1384 kB
<Amaranth> oh, cool
<Amaranth> !info network-manager-gnome breezy
<crimsun> that is breezy above. You have to ask for dapper explicitly.
<Amaranth> crimsun: i wanted breezy
<deep> warbo, so how can i get into my win xp files?
<lsuactiafner> if i have 2 network cards, which are bridged, one connects to the external lan, the other to the internal lan, how do i stop mac addresses from being broadcasted to the external lan?
<polpak> abbot45, you can go to system->administration->networking, click on your wireless card, click "Properties" and the dropdown for essid should give you the list of wireless networks you can see
<Amaranth> can't remember the name of the gnome applet for network manager in breezy
<scifi> Warbo/polpak: mentions MESA libraries in this x-server config to get DRI working, i dont think i have those installed
<majd> how can i apply a permission change to all folders in a folder and their subfolders/files?
<scifi> and wud explain the drop-back to sotware mode
<polpak> Amaranth, network-admin
<Amaranth> polpak: that's something different
<polpak> Amaranth, then I misunderstood the question =)
<crimsun> Amaranth: pass the source package to apt-cache showsrc; I don't remember if there is a binary package fro that one
* polpak is away getting food
<Amaranth> crimsun: i use dapper :P
<Amaranth> trying to help abbot45
<scifi> Warbo/polpak: dbe, vbe and record options are not checked as modules to be loaded by default, do i needs these ??
<crimsun> well, if there is one in breezy, it's not generated from the network-manager srcpkg
<Warbo> deep: mount your partition (/dev/hda1 I assume) anywhere you want. /mnt would do fine. So open a terminal and type "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" and then go to Filesystem /mnt
<Warbo> scifi: Idoubt it. Also with Nvidia don't load DRI or GLCore
<dark_fibre> abbot45, what is wifi radar?
<scifi> Warbo: Really? cus those r selected
<scifi> Warbo: so definitely de-select them ?
<Warbo> scifi: I know, they work on others but 1) Nvidia haven't implemented DRI yet and 2) The GLCore is not needed, only GLX
<steve343> yay
<steve343> hi all
<scifi> ok will deselect them
<Warbo> steve343: Hi
<abbot45> polpak, nope.  just says "any" and doesn't give any other options.
<steve343> im screwed :) all cos i put ununtu on a scratched disk
<Warbo> DAMMIT! My CD image is 745MB :( (I can always test it in Qemu)
<scifi> Warbo: erm not sure how to deselect them :P
<Warbo> scifi: Press space over them
<steve343> im such a dum ass
<deep> warbo, the "foldes contents could not be displayed"
<Warbo> scifi: Then Tab to get back to OK Cancel
<dark_fibre> i'm trying to install the graphical file explorer from jurassic park (fsv). when i run ./compile it says "configure: error: Cannot find proper GTK+ version". slocate could not find gtk-config and i don't know what package i should install. can someone please help?
<abbot45> polpak, when i go to that essid drop down it just says "any" and doesn't give anything else.
<alxwind> ANYONE! help! how can i find out my hostname?
<Warbo> deep: Hmmm. Simplest way would be "sudo nautilus" but be careful
<alxwind> is it localhost, 127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.1 or anything else?
<Warbo> alxwind: "hostname"
<steve343> well basically can resising an ntfc partition screw it up?
<alxwind> well i did that thing
<scifi> Warbo: ok ty. next setting, "write default files section to config file? y/n ?
<Warbo> alxwind: It is all of those. The one for a firewall would be 192.something
<alxwind> and firestarter doesn't like that hostname
<miter> hello, what's the command to reinstall software w/ apt-get?
<Warbo> scifi: Have you been asked about resolutions yet?
<heero> hello
<Warbo> miter: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<heero> i has update from xfree to xorg
<heero> but my keyboard dont works
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys!
<scifi> Warbo: no not yet
<alxwind> i'm trying to add a rule to firestarter to "open" 4662nd port for amule
<heero> because dont can find the symbols
<steve343> usb keybourd?
<heero> any idea?
<monomaniacpat> Can you help me with a wlan0 problem?
<heero> is a ps/2 keyboard
<heero> is a laptop
<Warbo> scifi: This seems like the last step (writing the file)
<alxwind> and it says there is problem with my network interface
<alxwind> though there isn't
<eneried> i have a simple request, i don't know how to fix it :(
<heero> i think is by the update :s
<steve343> does the laptop kb work?
<alxwind> :'(
<deep> what does sudo nautilus do?
<heero> yep works, after of update
<monomaniacpat> anyone?
<heero> im now using it in console
<steve343> k
<Warbo> alxwind: You need to open that on your router, for your 192.168.something.something address of your PC
<scifi> Warbo: its doing monitor auto-detection settings now, so probly resolution next
<Jebuz> hey guys i just ran into a very odd issue. In Gnome, i can read and write to my USB drive. when i log out of my gnome session and start KDE i can no longer mount the drive .. whould i have to unmount before i logout?
<alxwind> warbo, i don't have a router
<Warbo> scifi: OOK, let it work out your monitor. If it gets it wrong give some generic stuff
<alxwind> i have a dsl-modem
<miter> "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_hide: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<miter> ": what could this error mean?
<alxwind> and a pc and that's it
<steve343> when you log out doesnt it auto dismount?
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ sudo pump -k
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ sudo pump -i wlan0
<monomaniacpat> Operation failed.
<scifi> Warbo: its just called it Generic_montior
<roryy> Jebuz: you can run 'mount' to find out what devices are mounted; it's probably already mounted
<Warbo> alxwind: Is your DSL Modem connected with Ethernet (network)?
<alxwind> warbo, yes it is
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone tell me what to do when I get this error whilst trying to activate my pcmcia card?
<Warbo> scifi: That will usually do
<alxwind> eth0 to be precisely
<Warbo> alxwind: Then you have a router :)
<Jebuz> roryy: k I'll try .. now to kill x
<scifi> Warbo: ok resolutions now
<Warbo> alxwind: (with a modem in it)
<eneried> how to make nautilus show things with bigger fonts?
<scifi> Warbo: its found the right 3 so will acept
<alxwind> warbo, cool ;) but shall i do with it?
<Warbo> scifi: Choose the ones you want. It will default to the highest it can use (due to hardware and your choices)
<roryy> eneried: have you tried System -> Preferences -> Font ?
<Hagge_> Could someone with an amd64 install of ubuntu run gcc -v and send me the results?
<Warbo> alxwind: You need to log into it, usually by pointing your browser to it's IP address
<eneried> rorry, i didn't know that control :">, thanks :)
<joerg> .
<majd> how can i apply a chmod change to a folder and it's contents?
<roryy> eneried: cool.
<Warbo> majd: add -R option
<DrBanzai> Anybody here use qemu?
<alxwind> warbo: sorry man, i'm a such a novice and i don't have a clue how to log in to my er router
<Warbo> DrBanzai: I do
<DrBanzai> Warbo, How did you install it?
<eneried> rorry, ;) cool
<Warbo> alxwind: Just go in Firefox and put in your router's IP address (usually 192.168.thesamenumberasyourpc.1
<alxwind> warbo: and i don't know what is it's ip
<monomaniacpat> Am I talking to myself?
<scifi> Warbo: its giving me the option of "simple, medium or advanced" to configure monitor refresh rates, i think i had to use advanced before to force it to increase refresh rate from 65 to 85 (i used monitors manual for ranges)
<Warbo> DrBanzai: I used the source. I think I used checkinstall, but I think it's broken in Dapper so I must have make installed it
<roryy> monomaniacpat: looks like no-one on right now knows; try again a bit later
<Warbo> scifi: Do that then
<Hoxzer> What could be called for Help if I'm unable to play anime video file with VLC, Mplayer or Xine
<Hoxzer> ?
<DrBanzai> I used the instructions here: http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.23 but I didn't have the correct kernel sources installed, so now I need to uninstall it and start over.  How would I do that?
<alxwind> Warbo: it doesn't respond - i've tried to connect to 192.168.0.1
<majd> Warbo, i don't know how to do it from the terminal
<osh_> the fglrx-files in the repos, are they the closed source ones or the open ones?
<Warbo> alxwind: Try 192.168.1.1 intead. They might use either
<Warbo> majd: Example "chmod 777 directory -R"
<alxwind> Warbo: it doesn't connect ether
<roryy> osh_: it should be in the restricted (or maybe multiverse, i'm not sure) repository if it's closed source
<Warbo> majd: Or "chown chris Files -R"
<Warbo> alxwind: Let it use DHCP to connect
<osh_> roryy: so if I want to keep my "system suspend" feature on my laptop I should probably keep these files off my system then.
<Warbo> DrBanzai: If you "make install"ed then use "make uninstall", if you used checkinstall get rid of the package. After it's uninstalled "make clean" will reset the source code to defaults
<scifi> Warbo: ok now its asking me about colour depths.im wondering that if now i have selected "nvidia" at the beginning i will get hardware acceleration and wont need to drop this colour depth to 16bit as u suggested; what u think ?
<roryy> osh_: that i don't know about, sorry
<Warbo> scifi: Well, I thought you were using nvidia before anyway?
<iceman> ok, anyone here installed openstep before
<alxwind> Warbo: i don't know how ;(
<alxwind> Warbo: any command in console or special config?
<patrick24601> Is there a muth tv or myth channel ubuntu sompelace?
<NickGarvey> I am using du to list the the contents of my hard drive and I want to sort the files in descending order, how would I do that?
<Warbo> alxwind: System>Administration>Networking Choose your device (eth0) Configure, DHCP, OK, Activate
<osh_> roryy: ok, thanks anyway. perhaps you know how to see which repo a file comes from? is that possible?
<scifi> Warbo: i thought i was, but at the start of this x-server config it had "nv" already highlighted so not sure if it was "using" nvidia even tho i had it installed
<iceman> whats standard designation of a cdrom in linux ? to mount it ... drive e ...
<roryy> osh_: 'apt-cache show packagename'
<scifi> Warbo: will 16bit look noticeably different to 24bit ?
<monomaniacpat> thanks roryy
<NickGarvey> iceman: drives don't have letters, try mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<osh_> roryy: thanks a bunch.
<Warbo> scifi: You have to tell X to use it after installing it. You probably wont need to reduce colours then (my dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg chooses nvidia by default, as that is what I use)
<osh_> roryy: thanks a bunch.
<NickGarvey> oh and I just piped it to sort and it worked
<osh_> ...twice...
<minerale> how may I see a list of the recent reboots?
<NickGarvey> even though.. 100k is greater than 10G..
<Warbo> scifi: I think 16bit makes gradients look weird. On 3D stuff you shouldn't notice it really (as it will be rendered specially for 16bit, not reduced)
<scifi> Warbo: what was the command to tell X to use nvidia ?
<roryy> NickGarvey: try du|sort -n (unfortunately --si won't work with sorting)
<Warbo> scifi: The one you ran was "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but you can do it with a text editor as well (like "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf")
<NickGarvey> roryy: oh the -n is nice, thank you
<scifi> Warbo: hmmm gonna try 24bit, we can hopefully edit it to 16bit later then
<Warbo> I'm going to test my CD in Qemu now...
<juztin> has anyone used the vanilall kernel with realtime preemption?  i'm wondering how badly it will break ubuntu...
<juztin> *vanilla
<beta_m> i have 2 network cards, and i want to use my computer to control the network in my room (NAT and all) and route traffic through itself... where do i read up on that
<DrBanzai> Warbo, Anyhow, now I get Loading the KQEMU kernel module...
<DrBanzai> FATAL: Error inserting kqemu (/lib/modules/2.6.10-6-k7/misc/kqemu.ko): Invalid module format
<scifi> Warbo: ok its finished config, do i need to restart x ?
<brosioz> to nat my internet connection
<brosioz> i only need to do
<brosioz> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<brosioz> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<tijn> **** Jumps up, grabs the trout and puts its back in the river.. Another trout saved!
<tdn> When browsing files and folders in Gnome, I have the default view of "Icons" in stead of "List". How do I change the default mode to "List"? I can't see anywhere to do this.
<brosioz> where eth1 is my internet connection ?
<juztin> tdn, in the top right of mine, there is a drop down menu to choose 'list'
<tdn> juztin, yes I know. But that is not what I'm asking for.
<Warbo> DrBanzai: I get that message. I tried forcing, but it doesn't use it
<tdn> juztin, I want to change the _default_ behavior.
<juztin> tdn, ah
<juztin> tdn, my bad :D
<tdn> juztin, not just for the selected foldr.e
<Warbo> scifi: Yes, restart X. Logout then press ctrl-alt-backspace to make sure
<DrBanzai> Warbo, So it should work anyway?
<Warbo> DrBanzai: It says "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated" even when I force the module to load (to get rid of the warning)
<daaku> anyone know how to do multi-line substitutions using sed? (the 'm' flag doesnt seem to cut it)
<Warbo> DrBanzai: Qemu doesn't need the accelerator, but it speeds it up A LOT
<x1n933k> CAn anyone tell me what apt-get package gets me GCC?
<DrBanzai> Warbo, Yeah, that's what I heard...Anyway I can pull it all out and start over?
<kent> x1n933k: build-essential
<Warbo> alxwind: Are you on the net?
<x1n933k> Thanks kent
<brosioz> anyone could help
<Warbo> DrBanzai: Yes. Did you use "sudo make install" or "sudo checkinstall" to install it? (I can't be bothered to read the guide)
<roryy> tdn: take a look in the configuration editor (Appl -> Sys Tools -> Conf Editor)
<DrBanzai> Warbo, checkinstall
<tdn> roryy, what to look for?
<roryy> tdn: the /apps/nautilus/preferences/default_folder_viewer key looks promising
<roryy> tdn: a little bit obscure, but at least it's there
<tdn> roryy, als I do not have any App->Sys tools->Conf editor.
<roryy> tdn: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor.  Are you running Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Warbo> DrBanzai: Then you should find an installed package if you search in Synaptic, or use "sudo apt-cache search qemu", just uninstall that package the run "make clean" in the qemu source directory to clean out your configuration (make it default again, ready for./configure)
<scifi> Warbo: steam just as slow :(
<DrBanzai> Warbo, Okay, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<LazyMukke> is there a diferent version of ubuntu for dual core prossesors ?
<Warbo> scifi: I know WINE isn't terribly fast. The demo of Flash (the program, not the player) ran really slow, and that's not 3D!
<tdn> roryy, no. 6.06.
<scifi> Warbo: can i change default colour depth from 24 to 16 using that sudo nano command and editing the entry ?
<Warbo> LazyMukke: Just use the "smp" kernel (I think it does it by default)
<roryy> tdn: ah. Try asking in #ubuntu+1 -- ask your question, and also how to get to gconf
<tdn> +1?
<Warbo> scifi: You could, but you would have to work it out yourself. You could go through the questions again and change the colour answer intead
<roryy> tdn: yeah, the channel for 6.06 while it's still pre-release
<LazyMukke> Warbo : is there a setting i have to change then cause at system monitor he only shows 1 cpu
<scifi> Warbo: chnaged the entry from 24 to 16, how do i save that now ?
<Inner|RE> is we is, or is we aint?
<Warbo> LazyMukke: I don't know (as I've never tried it), but running "uname -r" will tell you your kernel's name. If it says smp then you should be using however many processors you have (as long as it isn't over 255)
<Warbo> scifi: If you are in the dpkg-reconfigure just go OK until it saves. In nano press ctrl-x (then Y to save, then enter for the same filename)
<bliss1_> hi
<tdn> roryy, ok.
<krikri> hello
<roryy> LazyMukke: i believe need to explicitly install an smp kernel (should be fairly easy with Synaptic or apt-get)
<scifi> Warbo: ok done, gonna try steam again
<Warbo> Anyone think of a simple reason my remastered live cd isn't booting in qemu?
<krikri> ya des francofile ici?
<kIOski> what should i do if i cnat kill a process using the kill -9 command
<roryy> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<deep> Stilll need some help getting into my win XP partition, if anybody knows how, tell me plz, im running ubuntu LIVE
<kIOski> cnat = cant
<miter> is it possible to have an ERROR message when a USB drive is FULL?
<bliss1_> I want to reinstall bb 5-10 but i have postfix running how to keep the config so it installs easy on new install
<DBO> kIOski, are you sure its not a zombie?
<kIOski> klos     17215  0.7 29.9 415444 310096 ?       R    21:44   0:09 vi messages
<kIOski> no im not
<kIOski> how to find out
<DBO> kIOski, run the top command and look at the zombie count
<Warbo> deep: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" "sudo nautilus" will give you a super user file browser with which to copy files from /mnt
<bliss1_> DBO: i was really scared of zombie;s for a long time
<deep> yes but i can't find where my winxp stuff is
<Warbo> deep: It is in /mnt (/ is the "filesystem" in "computer")
<miter> is it possible to have an ERROR message when a USB drive is FULL? i don't get nothing, the disk is full without me noticing it
<DBO> bliss1_, yes, I fear zombie processes more... they are a sign of a larger problem
<Warbo> miter: From command line cp or mv will give errors (Device is full)
<bliss1_> DBO: no i mean the living dead!
<DBO> bliss1_, yes I know
<miter> Warbo: why is there no normal error message like in windows? ...
<Warbo> bliss1_: You can killthem with a KILL signal to the head
<DBO> bliss1_, not in linux!
<DBO> erm
<DBO> that was for Warbo
<bliss1_> DBO: yes its -9
<tombs> please, the ubuntu installer is the same as from debian?
<DBO> zombies do not respond to kill -9
<Warbo> miter: Because Ubuntu is not windows. I think Nautilus will give messages like "Source does not fit on Destination" or similar (those words are from Amiga OS, but they are ingrained in my brain from 720K floppies :))
<EddieX> Are there any packages for ubuntus stockkernel, with a preemptive scheduling scheme?
<alxwind_> Warbo: when i activated DHCP under network connections (i chnaged it to dynamic) i lost my connection
<bliss1_> DBO; i going to reinstall want to know how to keep my postfix config so i have no problems on reinstall--no zombie comments please
<Warbo> alxwind_: Then put it back
<Jowi> miter: it depends on what you call a normal error message. i need to go to microsofts website to find out the exact fault that cause a bluescreen. sometimes i have to search google to find out what an error in linux mean. same thing, different systems.
<miter> Warbo: typing cp gives me nothing but "no arguments, type cp --help"
<alxwind_> Warbo: and i had to run pppoeconf script to get my dsl connect running
<miter> Jowi: i just mean TIHS PARTICULAR message of a full usb device
<bliss1_> DBO: reinstall bb 5-10
<Warbo> miter: cp is the copy command. I meant that "cp myfiles /my/usb/disk" will give an error if myfiles doesn't fit on /my/usb/disk
<miter> ahh
<miter> and mv is for "move" right?
<alxwind_> Warbo: i tried to put it back but loose my connection in a sec
<Warbo> alxwind_: Are you sure? The Networking tool did it for me fine
<alxwind_> Warbo: i had to rerun pppoeconf to get connected again
<miter> also when i eject the usb device and let it plugged in it automatically mount again after some seconds (approx. 10s)?
<Mersault> is there a ubuntu package for apache 2.2 out yet?
<Warbo> miter: mv is move correct. But Nautilus does give errors if you copy things to full devices. By the way "df" command will show you disk usage
<McScruff> lo all, is there a linux app to add drm protection to files?
<Mersault> either that or where would I find the ./configure options used to build the 2.0.x version of apache for the ubuntu package?
<scifi> Warbo: made some progress!!!, software mode now runs pretty much perfectly, opengl now works, but still VERY slow
<Warbo> miter: That is 'cos it is constantly scanning the interfaces. The moral is: Only eject it when you are going to unplug it
<scifi> D3D still dont work at all
<Warbo> scifi: That's weird. Software mode usually runs really badly. Oh well, as long as it runs
<miter> why hmm supposing people do not use command line to *MOVE* a simple file to an usb-drive, the error message on full-disk should really be default.... :-(
<Warbo> miter: You cannot do that anyway
<Hexidigital> good day everyone
<Jowi> hello Hexidigital
<miter> well that's a request for the gnome people then
<miter> basic function that is
<Warbo> miter: If you copy to another place on the same disk/partition you will move the file (dragging). If you cut/paste it will "move" but it will copy FIRST then delete the old one. If copy fails the old one is still there
<alxwind_> Warbo: do i really need a firewall?
<Hexidigital> it's not a good day, Jowi... very aggrivated today
<Hexidigital> reinstalled my computer... 2 times
<alxwind_> Warbo: i mean is there such a threat like in windows box
<Warbo> alxwind_: Not really, but a router still needs to forward ports (mldonkey gives me low IDs because I haven't forwarded my ports)
<Jowi> does not sound very fun Hexidigital
<alxwind_> Warbo: oh, as soon as turn the firestarter off i get hi-id
<Hexidigital> Jowi... no, it's not... and it's still not right... my nvidia drivers aren't working properly... cannot get my router to get to the 'net.... very bad day... i think i'll hibernate for a bit
<gamma> my system is borked.. need help
<Mersault> has anyone put together an apache2.2 package for ubuntu? or would someone be kind enough to show me how to find the ./configure line used to configure the regular package for apache 2.0.x for ubuntu? I'm new to ubuntu, but not to linux, so compiling it myself doesn't scare me...
<gamma> Setting up shared-mime-info (0.17-0ubuntu9) ...
<gamma> syntax error in control file: '=Rg at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 680, <IN> line 1.
<alxwind_> Warbo: as far as surf the ner without firestarted turned on i don't have any problems
<alxwind_> Warbo: at least not yet
<bliss1_> DBO: zombie's do not drink coffee so your ok
<alxwind_> Warbo: i'm simply afraid to "catch" somekind of linux trojan or whatever
<Warbo> miter: I meant to say that dragging from one disc to another will copy, leaving the original (what's the point deleting it?) while on the same partition/drive will move it (what's the point making another?). Cut/Pate lets you move from one drive to another, but cannot lose data for reason I said before. That is basic OS functionality. If windows has the "feature" to endanger your data I wouldn't be suprised...
<zith> is there a standard way to figure out the load on the processor and how much memory is being used?
<alxwind_> Warbo: like if run windows i don't even connect to the interner without antivirus and firewall both running
<Hexidigital> back to the drawing board... see you guys around
<DBO> bliss1_, even with all those brains I eat?
<alxwind_> Warbo: is it the same point for linux mashine?
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<Warbo> alxwind_: Catching a trojan is your own fault, in other words the firewall won't stop it because you specifically ask for it (usually thinking it's something else, ie. Trojan)
<roryy> zith: have you tried 'top' (in a terminal)
<HumanPrototype> is there a lightweight alternative to firefox?
<Jowi> Hexidigital: I had a good day yesterday. got xcomposite to work brilliant. i am very happy about it. today i notice there is a bug, if i have xcomposite enabled firefox crashes if the flashplugin is installed. i had to chose between flash or window shadows. shadows won :)
<miter> Warbo: you missunderstood me: when i want to copy/move a file TO an removable USB-Drive and this is one is full, i get NO ERROR message of it being full
<roryy> zith: applications -> system tools -> system monitor is that same idea, but GUI
<HumanPrototype> I have managed to break firefox and not even a reinstall will fix
<bliss1_> DBO: you just drink what to speak of eating!
<Warbo> alxwind_: The things which firewalls stop are viruses (which you don't ask for) and hackers (ditto). There are VERY few (none?) Linux viruses active, and hackers are unlikely to target you
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: what did you do?
<Warbo> miter: You should (I do)
<alxwind_> Warbo: well, then what are the linux firewalls for?
<miter> Warbo: hmm
<miter> Warbo: do you use grip?
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, I tried to install swiftfox and set it up in place of firefox but now it cant find libmozjs.so and neither swiftfox or firefox work
<alxwind_> Warbo: is it the paranoidal thing to bother if i have firewall or not?
<Introvert> Does anyone know where I can get a 4-pin to SATA power adapter or whatnot?
<gamma> alxwind_: if your gateway computer uses linux but your desktop computers use windows, it stops crap at the source
<Warbo> alxwind_: They are for people like linux pros, who get incredibly paranoid (for instance, a program crashing is usually seen as a major security flaw)
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76,  to top it all I am running fluxbox so epiphany wont work and dillo is just too basic for my needs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alxwind_: They're useful for protection against targetted attacks, the occasional general exploit (very rare though these are), and in cases where the box is serving as a gateway.
<Warbo> miter: I do, but not for a while
<gamma> alxwind_: you don't need a firewall or a virus scanner in linux
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: galeon?
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: that could work
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, isnt that for gnome as well?
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: shit
<raptros-v76> oops
<scifi> lol now software mode wont run properly  :P
<alxwind_> warbo and all: ok, 10x very much for you crystal explanation
<miter> Warbo: do you ANY idea, why it does not recognize the CD? (it jsut recognized it ONCE): I've set /media/cdrom as the path to CD...
<alxwind_> *your
<Warbo> scifi: What did you do? If it ain't broke...
<Introvert> HumanPrototype: Last time I checked it didn't matter if it was 'for gnome' just as long as you had GTK/etc it works.
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, yeah, fluxbox is great until you hit something you cant do or a prob you cant solve...
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: ok, lets see, try and reinstall both firefox and mozilla
<gamma> looks like im going to have to reinstall ubuntu :/
<scifi> Warbo: just went back from trying opengl to software mode
<ayabara> Is there a way to convert NTFS to FAT32? I want to get rid of windows, but I have a lot of data on my laptop hd and on an external hd. Both are formatted as ntfs, and I don't want to have to burn all of it
<osh_> Anyone have info about OSS-drivers for ATI X600 in Dapper? Is there any chance of that?
<Introvert> ayabara: Linux has read support for NTFS, so copy to your harddrive, and reformat it, put it back on?
<Warbo> miter: Errr.... Maybe because you gave it /media/cdrom? That is the MOUNT POINT, not the DRIVE. Use /dev/hdc or something (cat /dev/fstab to find it)
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: ive never used anything but gnome ( i need to have my computer be reliable, i cant risk screwing it up)
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, im trying galeon now
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: alright
<bliss1_> DBO: what does ubuntu do for you that other linux distro's did not do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ayabara: Take a look at Captive.  It's a WINE-like way of getting access to NTFS, and though I haven't used it myself, I have heard good things about it. http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Mystery47> hello all!
<miter> Warbo: also tried /dev/cdrom and trying dev/hdb (my cdrom drive) the program does not open any more (crash, error ,etc...)
<DBO> ayabara, that is the most interesting questionm with a most depressing answer.  No you cannot convert it easily
<Mystery47> is there some good way and secure way to update breezy to dapper?
<Rudemeister> Rudemeister:
<iceman> anyone familure with unix comands
<DBO> ayabara, you have three options, A) stay with NTFS B) reformat FAT32 or C) shell out for partition tragic
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mystery47: How secure is 'secure' for you?
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, brilliant! galeon worked! Thanks so much!
<Warbo> miter: /dev/cdrom will only work if you have made it a lij=nk to your drive (hdb). If you run it with hdb and it crashes then that is a bug
<roryy> !tell Mystery47 about upgrade
<Warbo> AAAhh! What the hell was that? I meant link
<miter> Warbo: how can you make/manage those links?
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: sure.  ive never used galeon, it seems to NOT work in gnome
<Introvert> Does anyone know where I can get a 4-pin to SATA power adapter or whatnot?
<Mystery47> i just have good and working breezy....now....but is there some way to get newest packages or some dapper added...?
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: or at least, not on my system
<roryy> Mystery47: packages are signed with GPG keys; if you have obtained them in a secure way (say, off an official ubuntu CD), you should be OK
<Warbo> miter: You can do it graphically if you are super user, but simplest way is "sudo ln -s /dev/hdb /dev/cdrom"
<ayabara> DBO: partition tragic sounds very scary. I have a 100GB laptop and a 300GB harddrive and both of them are almost full.
<bliss1_> ayabara; or pay $10 to eaynews and get lots of software free!
<roryy> Mystery47: check your messages from ubotu
<Mystery47> maybe working web camera stuff...
<thingfish> something up with http://us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<bliss1_> easynews
<iceman> Dang dang dang ... how to get the openstep install floppy to find me cdrom ?
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, how odd. I thought it was meant to be the gnome browser for powerusers (epiphany being the simple one for  n00bs)
<tonyyarusso> thingfish: Don't know about now, but that one's often sketchy.
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: actually, its the other way around
<Mystery47> ok
<thingfish> thanks, tonyyarusso
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: that confused me for a while too
<miter> Warbo: also how to REMOVE those links?
<DBO> ayabara, thats why we so lovingly call it partition tragic (its real name is partition magic).  Converting back to FAT32 has a fairly high failure rate, probably around 20%
<roryy> Mystery47: note that dapper is still pre-release.
<Warbo> miter "sudo rm /dev/cdrom"
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, oh ok then, well im just glad it works atm - im going to try and get firefox back but i need a webrowser... (who doesnt) and links couldnt cut it
<mastertsunami> anyone know if there is a problem with the repos
<ayabara> if the Captive solution PuMpErNiCkLe suggested works, maybe I could stay with ntfs, but I don't really want to :-/
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: yeah, that makes sense
<Warbo> mastertsunami: Works fine for me
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: btw, you know you can install firefox 1.5, theres a howto somewhere on the ubuntu wiki.
<ayabara> DBO: 20%??? that scared me off..
<bliss1_> ayabara: burning to DVD should not be a big deal
<DBO> ayabara, that was the idea, I dont think you should try it without backups
<mastertsunami> I've been stuck on "waiting for headers" now for almost 20 minutes...
<mastertsunami> and before it was crawling :(
<miter> Warbo: i get those errors: could not initialize /dev/cdrom ... what a ***** nothing is working :-(
<Warbo> How do I tell mkisofs to use the extensions that give more than crappy msdos 8.3 files?
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: but a slightly disturbing number of packages rely on the firefox package
<Mystery47> ok....ill try...i hope all goes nice and smooth...:)
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, i dont have much installed as i did a server install to keep it fast
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: ok, that would work better.
<ayabara> bliss1: it seems like the solution, although I'm not looking forward to it...
<Warbo> miter: Try a different program. I only use Grip because it was the standard program when I started using Linux a few years back (at RedHat 9)
<aramil> hello
<Jimmey__> aramil, hello
<Bicster> any advice on doing an in-place upgrade from debian to ubuntu? <G>
<aramil> dows anybody know about networking?
<bolsh> aramil: Try Cisco
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: i have a large quantity of stuff installed, because of the strange dependencies of certain packages
<Jimmey__> aramil, I'd say quite a few, what's the question?
<bolsh> (sorry, bad taste)
<bliss1_> ompaul: time to go
<bolsh> What's the question?
<Warbo> How do I add rockridge/joliet type extensions to mksiofs isos?
<heero> Anyone know how resolve a problem with the kbd? i has update xfree to xorg
<heero> but i dont have AT key dont works :S
<mjr> Bicster, yes; rather do a clean install, preserving only /home and perhaps something else you've done by hand
<miter> Warbo: now it did initialze, tracks recognized BUT no sound (?) any way to actually configure the sound engine for grip? and grip has the best configuration to encode what i want so there's really NO alternative i've found so far... if only there was a EAC for linux...
<aramil> i have a Win 98 PC and an Ubuntu 5.10.i would like to connect them both on the router and share my Internet connection
<melon__>  hp omnibook xe4500 hibernation/suspend makes display black. is there any link how to fix this (I've googled around with no luck)
<Bicster> mjr, no way to do it using apt?
<scifi> Warbo: ok software mode now works in full-screen, but looks HORRIBLE lol
<BockBilbo> anyone here using ifolder????
<scifi> gonna try opengl again
<bolsh> aramil: OK - what's the problem?
<melon__> hello all
<mjr> Bicster, there is. Not supported. You might have to do black apt magic.
<aramil> how do i do it?
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, can you do a quick "locate libmozjs.so" for me and tell me the results please
<Bicster> mjr, I made a backup so I will try that first ;)
<Warbo> miter: Grip uses the CD's internal player. Make sure you have the little sound cable going from your CDROM to your soundcard, or plug some speakers into your CDROm
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: wait a sec
<polpak> Warbo, -J I think allows for joliet
<Jimmey__> aramil, give yourself a DHCP address, and make the default gateway your router's IP address. All this can be done in System >> Administration >> Networking
<miter> Warbo: no way of it using another driver, for ex. alsa?
<aramil> i m using DHCP
<Warbo> polpak: Thanks (I posted here for speed, the man would have been quicker)
<Warbo> miter: It uses OSS, which is emulated by ALSA.
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: ok : /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so
<raptros-v76>     /usr/lib/libmozjs.so
<miter> Warbo: so it should work like any other player, like beep media player or amaroK?
<Warbo> miter: You don't have to hear it for it to rip OK.
<bolsh> aramil: You need to make sure your router is correctly configured, and actually is a router (not just a modem)
<aramil> it is a router....
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: (actually, theres also one in /opt/firefox, but thats because i installed firefox 1.5 in there)
<miter> Warbo: maybe i don't want every track, anyway it's not THAT important, thanks
<ayabara> anyone here using truecrypt?
<NiklasH_work> hi, anyone know how to change the character encoding via dpk-reconfigure locales nowadays? It won't let me do that all of a sudden
<bolsh> aramil: And you may need a switch or hub to plug everything into
<Warbo> miter: When you press play for the CD that is exactly what it does, plays the CD. To rip the CD it sends data down the IDE cable (using SCSI emulation) to your PC, so your songs WILL encode
<aramil> my router can handle 4 PCs this is no problem
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, would you be able to email me a copy of one of those to hjmills[at] gmail.com
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, if you arent too busy of coursre
<Spofer> Why should I be able to access the X11 dir on etc?
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: k
<Spofer> sry, shouldn't
<bolsh> aramil: OK - then what you do is you plug your PCs and router into the switch, set the switch up as a DHCP server, and set both PCs to use DCHP (dynamically get IP address)
<bolsh> And it'll Just Work
<scifi> Warbo: ok need a break from this now, i think maybe after another wine/steam restart opengl might be smoother and possibly with dapper/new nvidia drivers even smoother still
<DrBanzai> Okay, here's one for you.  I have Linux version 2.6.10-6-k7 according to cat/proc/version...but when I do uname -m, I get i686??
<aramil> u mean i have to set the router to give automatically IP to the PCs?
<miter> Warbo: well just tested it and it finished the ripping, however it did NOT create any sound file !? Can I use EAC with wine, is this possible?
<NiklasH_work> isn't k7 a 686 processor?
<bolsh> aramil: You don't have to
<NiklasH_work> i think -m gives the architecture, not the processor model
<DrBanzai> NiklasH_work, Oh...okay, thanks
<NiklasH_work> check uname -r
<NiklasH_work> np :)
<bolsh> aramil: Routers have a WAN socket, which is where the IP address you get from your ISP is at, and a LAN address, usually 192.168.1.1 or something like that
<scifi> im i right in saying dapper will include newer nvidia drivers (newer nvidia-glx etc) ?
<aramil> y i know
<polpak> scifi, most likely yes
<bolsh> aramil: You can set your IP address for each of your PCs statically to be in the same subnet, say 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.3, with a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: ok, its sent
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, thanks a bunch
<bolsh> aramil: That way, communication between your local computers is private, and doesn't go outside the router
<scifi> polpak: kewl, good chance opengl will run smoother then
<HumanPrototype> raptros-v76, i owe ya one
<Warbo> miter: I have never heard of EAC, and I doubt it would work (as windoze calls drives the same thing as their filesystems, like D:)
<Warbo> scifi: Yes it does
<raptros-v76> HumanPrototype: well, good luck
<polpak> scifi, probably, the biggest problem w/ HL2 is that it isn't using openGL
<bolsh> And you set your default gateway to 192.168.1.1 for both, so that traffic to IP addresses outside 192.168.1.* goes through the router
<bolsh> Which then routes the packets, like a good little router
<polpak> scifi, if it did, it'd run as well as Warcraft3 and other openGL games w/ wine
<scifi> polpak: not running HL2, just cs 1.6
<bolsh> aramil: Here, I have a router/modem
<polpak> scifi, either way. I'm pretty sure they both use DirectX
<aramil> right now the router has assigned 192.168.0.3 for the Windows PC and 192.168.0.4 for mine
<bolsh> It has 2 modes when I connect to it, bridge or router
<Warbo> OK, I have tried -j (too ambigous) and -R (didn't help) options with mkisofs, but I still can't get long filenames
<aramil> the netmask is set to 255.255.255.0
<polpak> scifi, which is just mapped to openGL calls by wine. But the wine support for direct X isn't quite up to snuff yet
<awb4422> ayabara: i saw something in the forums the other day about truecrypt
<polpak> Warbo, it's -J not -j IIRC
<scifi> polpak: CS 1.6 allows u to switch to opengl in video options, and it ran in that, but extremely slowly
<bolsh> In bridge mode, it only establishes the ADSL layer, and lets my computer negociate PPPOE which gives my computer its IP address and I'm straight onto the internet
<awb4422> ayabara: a howto guide.. here is the url: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149561
<ayabara> awb4422: thx, I'll check it out
<scifi> polpak: yes direct x wudnt work at all
<aramil> the problem is although the Win PC is recognized by the router when i type the router's adress on IE it crashes....:D
<Warbo> polpak: Will that give me a nice, standard filesystem (it is an Ubuntu Livecd, so it needs to boot) the manual said about Joliet being mainly for m$ systems
<bolsh> In router mode, the modem itself does the PPOE negociation, and I use a fixed IP on my LAN, with the router as gateway, and my ISP's nameservers for DNS
<bolsh> aramil: OK - sorry, reading the backlog
<bolsh> IE crashes?
<joevandyk> Are the ubuntu repositories acting up?
<aramil> yes
<aramil> so something is going wrong (except from Win 98...lol)
<scifi> anyway, laters guys, warbo/polpak thx for the help again.
<bolsh> So what's the router's IP address?
<bolsh> And does FF under Ubuntu crash?
<Warbo> AAAGG! -J and -R both keep truncating the filenames!
<scifi> bolsh, im running FF, never crashed on me
<polpak> Warbo, it should work fine. I've had more trouble with RR than I've had w/ Joliet
<mjr> Warbo, are you perchance confused by the fact that it generates _also_ the truncated versions?
<mjr> so that the disc will work on systems that don't support rockridge/joliet
<Warbo> polpak: It just says, for example "Using FILES000.MAN;1 for  MyDapper/casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop (filesystem.manifest)"
<mjr> Warbo, yes, and that's fine
<Warbo> mjr: Oh. (I'm a dumbass)
<Warbo> Damn forced msdos compatibility
<polpak> Warbo, =)
<Cathou> hi, is this chan ok for getting advice on Breezy ?
<sikor_sxe> my ubuntu breezy install is missing the commandline tool "lex", any idea in which package this could be?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Cathou: yes
<Warbo> Cathou: That's what it's for :)
<Cathou> ok :)
<bolsh> aramil: I have to go I'm afraid
<aramil> ok
<bolsh> Sounds like it's something you'll need to look up in your router's docs
<iceyes> is there any better program/drivers for the mouse with more settings and stuff i want to get rid of accleration and such
<intelikey> well i welded my chair back togather, now i feel better.
<Cathou> I'd like to activate the num keypad on session start - is this possible ?
<intelikey> Cathou numlock
<skpl> can someone help me with this? i am trying to install vmware: http://pastebin.com/685694
<Warbo> Cathou: Yes, there is a package to do it
<Cathou> I mean : automatically
<intelikey> Cathou numlock
<Warbo> numlockx?
<Cathou> intelikey : you mean numlock is the name of the package ?
<polpak> sikor_sxe, flex is the package you want
<intelikey> Cathou yes numlock
<Warbo> Cathou: There is a package numlockx. Maybe install it and add it to your session preferences
<sikor_sxe> polpak, thanks
<Cathou> ok I'll try to look for both
<fsmw> hi all!
<Cathou> thanx a lot - bye
<skpl> can someone help me with this? i am trying to install vmware: http://pastebin.com/685694
<Warbo> Qemu still can't boot my iso
<polpak> skpl, you need to install the kernel headers for your kernel
<DBO> Warbo, what did you make an iso of?
<MisterN> n8
<intelikey> skpl install kernel-headers-<your version>
<Warbo> DBO: I mounted dapper live, copied the contents to a directory, mounted the squashfs image, copied it's contents, chrooted into it, modified it, squashed it, moved it back, mkisofsed it now it won't boot
<DBO> Warbo, ah, yeah, I cant imagine why...
<DBO> actually you lost me when I realized this was going to take thinking
<Warbo> DBO: It works fine with KNOPPIX (and derivitives) based remasters
<zith> how do i output a file to the terminal?
<raptros-v76> skpl: werent you here earlier for the same thing?
<Warbo> zith: cat file
<polpak> zido, less /path/to/file
<zith> Warbo, polpak: thanks
<intelikey> Warbo Warbo you did use the -b option in mkisofs  ?
<flash243> Hey, I am having a little problem with wvdial... That is, as soon as I am connected to the internet, my gateway is not setup correctly.
<Warbo> polpak: You know I only recently realised you could do "less /path/to/file"? I always did "cat /path/to/file | less"
<thecrazymonk> does anyone know if xgl will make the cut for drapper?
<chunkahoy> i have a very stupid newbie question,  am i at the right place ?
<skpl> raptros-v76: well i've made some progress now actually, im getting a different error, about a file called version.h
<Warbo> intelikey: Errr. No. OK, remaking it now
<skpl> raptros-v76: any ideas?
<raptros-v76> skpl: hmm. just wait.
<intelikey> Warbo before yo remake it.  man mkisofs
<skyweb> thecrazymonk: i'm using dapper and i don't see xgl :)
<Warbo> intelikey: I did, but it's really confusing
<intelikey> ok man mkisofs  then use  /-b
<polpak> skyweb, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351   But you should really address dapper questions to #ubuntu+1
<thecrazymonk> skyweb: darn, i was hoping it would be stable enough for the release of drapper in june, but you can still get it right
<intelikey> Warbo you do know that  /   and  ?   are search keys in less don't you?
<skpl> intelikey: E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<raptros-v76> skpl: i did a locate, and im going to put it on the pasteboard
<Warbo> thecrazymonk: I would HATE it if xgl was used by default in Dapper. I might even switch distro. Compiz is useless as a window manager at the moment (Wow, it's 3D! But where are the themes? The OnTop? The Sticky?)
<skpl> raptros-v76: alright, you mean a locate of version.h?
<raptros-v76> yeah. just wait
<pablo_> hi! i need help whit a dhcp.conf file anyone can help?
<polpak> !anyone
<mel19> I need help installing ubuntu on my new dell laptop, I completed the installation but I have a problem with the gui
<ubotu> anyone is, like, a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<intelikey> skpl  ok try   linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<skpl> hm?
<omeg> Hi all. I'm interested in making an aesthetics proposition for usplash (the startup and shutdown graphical environment). Where would I need to go to make such a suggestion?
<intelikey> hehhe one time not twice  linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<HymnToLife> this is bad
<omeg> I prefer an off-IRC location.
<skpl> intelikey: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<HymnToLife> !no anyone is <reply> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<polpak> omeg, the ubuntu forums?
<xtreon> when im using ktorrent i get Port 6881 is not open? can i open it whit out security risk? how do i open it?
<omeg> Is there a forum for making visual propositions?
<intelikey> skpl then it's a sources.list
<intelikey> The following extra packages will be installed:
<intelikey>   linux-headers-2.6.15-20
<eg3> hi, there is an failure in dapper with the orinoco silver card
<eg3> it tries to load the wrong module
<pablo_> Does anyone/anybody give help whit dhcp.conf?
<dxdemetriou> hi
<xtreon> or can i change port to something better? anyone?
<polpak> !tell pablo_ about anyone
<dxdemetriou> can I disable the autorun for dvds from totem?
<omeg> I think that the usplash pixel font is pretty awful, so I might as well make a proposal for a changed version.
<Warbo> dxdemetriou: It's in the Preferences of GNOME I think (media)
<intelikey> skpl  your sources set to dapper ?
<senjin> i got a small problem with instaling drivers for my graphicscard it says that i shall close alla x servers and opgl progs but how do i do that?
<intelikey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse   <--- like that maybe ?
<polpak> senjin, ctrl-alt-backspace works generally
<pablo_> i need help with dhcp.conf file
<Neurosis> sockread EAGAIN: 7 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) <--- can anyone tell me what would cause this error?
<polpak> pablo_, just say what you need help with.. dhcp.conf is not specific
<skpl> intelikey: everything is set to dapper in my sources.list
<bimberi> omeg: the ubuntu-devel mailing list is the place
* polpak chuckles at senjin's abrupt departure
<mel19> Uduntu don't start due to x windows I need help
<omeg> How do mailing lists work? Do I send an e-mail to it and then it shows up in the next update?
<dxdemetriou> Warbo: I didn't find it.
<intelikey> skpl i can install   linux-headers-2.6.15-20    don't know why you wouldn't be able too...
<polpak> mel19, what's the error?
<xtreon> plz i really need help. Ktorrent says that i dont have port 6881 open? can I open it?
<XiXaQ> is it possible to connect to Ubuntu via Remote Desktop Connection on Windows?
<skpl> intelikey: i might have missed something in my source.list, let me try again
<erUSUL> omeg: normally you must subscribe to it first
<pablo_> polpak: my system has tow nics, one is used to connect to the internet, the other is used for clients coneccting to ltsp (im using latest version of ltspadmin)
<intelikey> -x86   that as needed.
<mel19> polpak ubuntu says the resolution is not available!
<polpak> XiXaQ, yes
<bimberi> omeg: join the list via https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel and then send an email to the list address
<omeg> Where can I find the devel mailing list?
<omeg> Thanks
<mel19> Maybe it's because I got a wide screen?
<XiXaQ> polpak, out of the box, or do I have to configure it?
<raptros-v76>  skpl : had any luck?
<bimberi> omeg: np :)
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: i do not think so you can use VNC afaik
<pablo_> the sample file generetaed by ltspadmin seems ok but dhcp complains about it
<polpak> !tell mel19 about resolution
<pablo_> the error reported by the start up is
<xtreon> am I the only one downloading torrents under ubuntu=
<Warbo> dx: System>Preferences>Removable Drives And Media (in Dapper anyway)
<mel19> 1280*720
<polpak> xtreon, do you have the firewall turned on?
<iceman> AWSOME ... actualy have Nextstep installing on a PC ....
<f00li5h> cycle
<Warbo> dxdemetriou: See my above message for "dx:" (Doh!)
<polpak> mel19, read the wiki ubotu sent you
<xtreon> polpak: don't think so?
<polpak> xtreon, are you using a dsl/cable router?
<skpl> intelikey: can you paste your sources.list and i will try again with yours?
<xtreon> no I get the message from Ktorrent. Can't download port 6881 closed
<loco_gr> I have the webcam Creative PD1001 and I cannot make it work. Any help?
<pablo_>  tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<intelikey> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse   <--- like that skpl ?
<pablo_> says
<pablo_> No subnet declaration for eth2 (192.168.3.2).
<polpak> xtreon, oh, that's a different issue. It sounds like the tracker you're trying to connect to is down
<pablo_> * Ignoring requests on eth2.  If this is not what
<pablo_> you want, please write a subnet declaration
<xtreon> polpak: its not down.. maby the client is banned?
<antivert> hello, good ubuntu people
<polpak> xtreon, possibly
<skpl> intelikey: should i add that to my sources.list?
<xtreon> isnt there any good torrent tracker for ubuntu???
<dxdemetriou> Warbo: thanks. I was stupid to ask that :)
<intelikey> skpl actually i have three lines .  that one and one with dapper-security  and one with dapper-updates     all other parts are the same.
<intelikey> if you made three copies of that first line then added  -security  to the word dapper  and  -updates  to the next dapper    you'd have it.
<skpl> intelikey: this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12996
<skpl> intelikey: you tell me if it is right
<pablo_> here is my dhcp.conf file http://pastebin.com/685743
<pablo_> can anybody tellme whats worng wiht it?
<engla> hello. Does anyone know of tablet/convertible laptops that work very well with ubuntu. Is there software for tablet notes and hand recognition for linux and Gnome?
<pablo_> mys system has 2 nics and want to use it for ltsp
<BockBilbo> hello.. i get this mono error when compiling ifolder enterprise server on dapper: Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries used by your application. ... i have never used mono before... anyone can help me about it?
<intelikey> skpl there is some redundancy in it but it looks like it should work.
<xtreon> is it to simple? i want to use my ubuntu server to download torrents? anyone done this? =S
<MystaMax> bockbilbo: i think dapper questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<BockBilbo> xtreon, use mldonkey
<BockBilbo> o sorry MystaMax
<polpak> xtreon, try a different client mebe? I have had no trouble w/ bittorent and ubuntu.. it works out of the box
<MystaMax> just wanted to point you in the right direction
<BockBilbo> :)
<skpl> intelikey: yeah i fixed the redundancy, however i still cannot download the linux headers
<raptros-v76> do they exist
<raptros-v76> ?
<polpak> skpl, you have to apt-get update after you change your sources.list
<trappist> is us.archive.ubuntu.com getting slammered?
<xtreon> noting whit torrent seams to work.. must have something to do whit the closed port? that they complain about? antone?
<intelikey> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse"   is equal to "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main"  +  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper restricted"  +  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe"  +  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse"    incase anyone didn't know.
<intelikey> skpl after any change to sources.list  you have to update
<skpl> yes
<skpl> i have
<polpak> !info linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686: (Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-10.30 (breezy), Packaged size: 780 kB, Installed size: 21032 kB
<polpak> it's not even in universe... I think you're typing something wrong
<intelikey> hmmmm i don't know what to tell you.   the package is there.
<skpl> intelikey: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386
<skpl> i could not find it on ethe web either :)
<trappist> should be 2.6.15-21 now
<nido> 'lo
<iceyes> what can i do to install this program i get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12997
<miguelsr> some one know how to instal limewire by the terminal?
<polpak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<zith> how do you start a process that won't end upon teminal exit?
<miguelsr> i got java
<trappist> iceyes: you might get a better response if you give a brief description of your problem.  some people aren't going to fire up their browsers to look at your paste if they have no idea what it's about.
<skeff> how do I run through my system searching for packages that depend on 'gstreamer0.8*' ?
<polpak> zith, nohup command &
<trappist> zith: nohup appname &
<trappist> or run it in a screen
<iceyes> trappist ok, sure
<trappist> <3 screen
<nido> say; is it possible to view the packages provided in ubuntu without installing ubuntu? i'm considering ubuntu; but i want to make sure some packages (and versions) can be installed easily
<trappist> skeff: apt-cache rdepends gstreamer0.8
<miguelsr> hey what torrents programas do u recomend me for ubuntu 5.10?
<Seantater> nido: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nido> thanks
<skeff> trappist, thanks a million :)
<polpak> !tell iceyes about opera
<iceyes> I tried to install the webbrowser opera, seems like parts of it is installed but this error occured http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12997 what to do?
<Seantater> miguelsr: ktorrent! But, than again, I'm a KDE fan
<miguelsr> some one that looks like bitcomet?
<intelikey> skpl you are saying that a maintainer must have pushed it off the server for some reason....  yes i have checked and am still checking... i'll get back to you on that.
<MystaMax> hello, im using proftpd as my server and gproftpd to manage the server. I'ved used the import command in gproftpd to import a system user, but it adds the users as Anonymous, Is this ok?
<trappist> iceyes: you could try to install libqt3-mt, or you could grab an opera package that doesn't depend on it - I think they provide statically compiled packages with no dependencies
<polpak> skpl, what is the output of uname -r ?
<skpl> intelikey: well how about this. i CAN find the headers for 2.6.15-21, which is a newer version than my kernel. so how do i update my kernel to this version so i can use those header files with vmware?
<trappist> MystaMax: it's ok if you're running an anonymous ftp site - but it sounds like it's screwing up
<HymnToLife> iceyes> you're missing some repos obviously
<zith> polpak, trappist: thanks
<intelikey> skpl you install the new version
<trappist> skeff: apt-get install linux-image
<skpl> intelikey: would'nt sudo apt-get update take care of that?
<Seantater> maguelsr: never tried botcomet, how about bittornado
<polpak> skpl, you are in breezy?
<skpl> polpak: dapper
<polpak> skpl, what is uname -r ?
<skeff> trappist, quo?
<MystaMax> trappist: i'm not running anonymous site, its behind a company firewall, but having it add a system account as an Anonymous user doesnt seem right
<Daskies> is there a way to kill a process by name
<raptros-v76> pkill
<Neurosis> sockread EAGAIN: 7 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) <--- can anyone tell me what would cause this error?
<skpl> polpak: 2.6.15-20-386
<HymnToLife> iceyes> tru sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt and then installing your opera again
<intelikey> then if you wish, AFTER testing,  you can remove the older version.       skpl mmm no.  kernel updates don't change the version afik
<Daskies> Firefox says it is still open, yet I don't have a visable window
<mwe> Daskies: or killall
<nido> is it possible to install xorg-x11 7? browsing the breezy packages told me xorg 6.8 came with ti
<trappist> MystaMax: nope it doesn't seem right - when I ran proftpd, back in the day, I just *used* system users, rather than importing
<polpak> skpl, use #ubuntu+1 pls
<skpl> ah, ok
<fredwork> I am having some issues with Bind on Breezy Badger.  I followed the How-To on HowtoForge for a CHROOT jail and keep get errors everytime I try and start or stop or restart the bind service: rndc: Connect Failed: Connection Refused
<iceyes> HymnToLife ill try, just a min
<polpak> nido, 7 will be in dapper, due June 1st
<MystaMax> trappist: so you didn't define any users in the proftpd.conf file?
<trappist> MystaMax: no
<fredwork> I could at one point resolve external domain names but now I cannot.  I have never been able to resolve internal domain names.
<iceyes> HymnToLife seems like:  sudo apt-get -f install worked
<MystaMax> trappist: well the problem i was having is that my system user could not write to its default directory...
<zith> is there a way to have a 'working directory' type of thing in linux?  i.e. specify the root directory of an app you call
<HymnToLife> iceyes> is your opera woking ?
<trappist> MystaMax: a user's default directory should be in his home dir - or somewhere else, but if it's somewhere else, just make the user own it
<zith> messing with PATH is one option I guess
<polpak> zith, yes, you just cd to the directory before you run the app
<mwe> zith: at least kde lets you specify that in the shorcut I guess gnome can do the same
<polpak> zith, path isn't used for that
<nido> great; i'll download the beta
<polpak> nido, =)
<zith> polpak: i have an init.d script that I need to run from a certain directory
<nido> if xmms2 is included i'll be mega happy
<timmy_> Hi all
<miguelsr> seantater: how do i install bittornado by terminal?
<mwe> zith: make a line cd /path/name at the beginning
<polpak> zido, in the script, just cd to the appropriate directory
<polpak> zith, ^^
<zith> aha awesome
<timmy_> can I ask a question about installing kde on a gnome system/
<Seantater> miguelsr: why terminal, you can use a GUI..
<nido> it isn't in the list. is it still (easily) installable though?
<DBO> timmy_, ask away
<timmy_> I would like to try it out, is there a simple way to do that from the terminal?
<miguelsr> seantater:  gui?
<polpak> nido, you can compile from source if you like
<DBO> timmy_, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<polpak> nido, there are lots of things in universe
<mwe> timmy_: that will get a load of krap though
<polpak> !info xmms dapper
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 1029 kB, Installed size: 7256 kB
<mwe> timmy_: you could also just get kdebase
<NickGarvey> :)
<polpak> !info xmms2 dapper
<timmy_> and that will install kde and all the programs native to that desktop (browser, etc.)?
<Seantater> miguelsr: Graphical User Interface; aka, a program with buttons and clicky things..
<miguelsr> ah ok
<DBO> timmy_, sure will, if you are pressed for hard drive space you can do what mwe suggested
<kung> gn8
<Seantater> miguelsr: want me to tell ubotu to give you some faq on that?
<timmy_> I am not pressed, I wanted to play around with all the different programs and stuff
<phace> !w32codecs
<mwe> timmy_: kdebase will get the browser etc. then get anything else you need in synaptic/adept
<timmy_> figure out which one I prefer
<DBO> timmy_, then you want to do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<polpak> timmy_, then get kubuntu-desktop
<Seantater> miguelsr: here ya go
<timmy_> thanks everyone!
<miguelsr> seantater: yes please my english is not too god
<mwe> kubuntu desktop installed a huge amount of krap I later removed
<HumanPrototype> what lighweight editor would you recommend? Kind of like nano but with a gui
<Seantater> !tell miguelsr about synaptic
<timmy_> I think I may try the base to start off
<polpak> HumanPrototype, gedit ?
<timmy_> thanks for all the suggestions
<HumanPrototype> polpak, anything lighter?
<mwe> HumanPrototype: gvim
<polpak> HumanPrototype, gvim?
<polpak> HumanPrototype, or gemacs
<Seantater> miguelsr:  You are much less "broken up" than many people I've spoken to..
<HumanPrototype> mwe, i guess that will force me to learn vim....
<HymnToLife> remember to upgrade your KDE to the last version then http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php
<nido> thanks for the help  polpak; i'll see what i can do with it
<miguelsr> !tell miguelsr about gui
<HumanPrototype> polpak, which is easier to learn, which is lighter and which is more powerful?
<mwe> HumanPrototype: more or less. if you just want an editor maybe gedit or sth
<polpak> HumanPrototype, they're both cryptic
<polpak> HumanPrototype, emacs has more features/modules
<polpak> HumanPrototype, vim has a smaller footprint
<polpak> HumanPrototype, they're both very fast
<Seantater> miguelsr:  When ubotu gives you a fact, you can just type in the name of another one you'd like to know, and "he " will tell you
<mwe> you can even play chess in emacs :|
<timmy_> I am off to restart and try KDE, thanks again guys!
<polpak> mwe, indeed. emacs is like it's own little os
<HumanPrototype> polpak, ok then, i will try gvim and move to gemacs if i cant get on with gvim
<HymnToLife> and sice you asked for an editor, you shoul go with vim :p
<polpak> HymnToLife, vim is also more commonly found on other *nix systems than emacs is
<polpak> HumanPrototype,  ^^
<Chousuke> It's good to know the basics of vim.
<mwe> :q! is a good start :)
<Chousuke> namely, :wq, i and that's it.
<Chousuke> :q too, but it's included in :wq
<mwe> I remember the first time I ran vi I couldn't figure out how to close it
* HymnToLife should learn the basiscs of vim too but is too lazy
<cowboyway> what about wq!     :-)
<polpak> mwe, indeed. I had the same problem w/ emacs
<sethk> in vi, x is the same as wq
<sethk> and is (obviously) less typing
<Alex> sethk: But is it less energy wasted? As you, depending upon your typing style, may have you move your hand further. :P
<sethk> Alex, ah, but w and q are up, while x is down, so if your keyboard is slanted, you have less gravity at the x than at w and q  :)
<Alex> sethk: less gravity? You're worse than me :P
<sethk> Alex, worse?  just as bad, I might accept ...
<xtreon> i just downloaded rufus torrent client, I have unpacked the sorcecode. How do i install it ? =S
<Alex> Fine :P
<sethk> :)
* intelikey hits [f10]  to exit his editor.
<mwe> yeah. the higher up an object is the heavier it is, right? :)
<xtreon> can anyone help me plz?
<sethk> mwe, absolutely
<sethk> mwe, and if you have the ability to measure the effort to about a thousand decimal points, you could measure the difference. :)
<sethk> thousand digits, not decimal points, sorry
<polpak> !tell xtreon about patience
<mwe> sethk: so the heavier it is the harder it is to press it down ? :)
<intelikey> .............................................x 1k  hehhe
<Apach> uh
<polpak> !tell xtreon about compile
<sethk> mwe, let's see, that's backwards, isn't it?
<usr13> (Trying to help a friend with a new Ubuntu install via email. And I am the wrong person for this because I've yet to install Ubunto on one of my computers... [but I plan to real soon] )
<sethk> mwe, maybe my argument was pointing in the opposite direction
<Apach> xtreon, try ./configure && make && make install
<mwe> heh
<sethk> mwe, astronauts don't get heavier, they get lighter
<polpak> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks polpak :)
<HymnToLife> just ask SABDFAL /p
<McScruff> usr13, make him get the latest livecd and follow the very east to use gui install
<mwe> sethk: right. that was my though as well :)
<HymnToLife> GUI install ?
<polpak> HymnToLife, it's in dapper
<mwe> thought*
<intelikey> east one at that
<HymnToLife> Oh my GOD, Ubuntu has turned Mandrake-like
<polpak> HymnToLife, nah
<polpak> HymnToLife, it's just for the live cd
<Apach> haha, not even close
<Apach> what happened to mandrake anyways
<Apach> brb 2 secs
<HymnToLife> that it sucks
<intelikey> HymnToLife b'sides mdk has an option to textmode
<HymnToLife> really ?
<crimsun> HymnToLife: huh?
<HymnToLife> It's been years since I've not used
<intelikey> Apach the name changed to mandriva  and killed the distro...
<HymnToLife> but I got very bad impression on it
<israel> instruction Google Adsense--> http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Google.htm                 Download Firefox -->  http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<polpak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<polpak> oh
<polpak> well still
* HedgeMage peeks in
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> polpak: ?
<Seveas> polpak, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<polpak> israel
<polpak> ^^
* HedgeMage sees da link spammer
<HymnToLife> it's bad to play with !ops
<HedgeMage> s/da/the
<Seveas> HymnToLife, he didn't play 
<HymnToLife> you'll go to Redmond for that :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> hm ? I didn't see any reason for it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> that'what i was wondering
<polpak> HymnToLife, israel spamming
<polpak> HymnToLife, he left right afterwards though
<HymnToLife> oh yeah
<HymnToLife> didn't even notie it
<Graeme> Hmm, I don't suppose someone here could help me with installing ubuntu?  I seem to have a graphical glitch with the installer . . .
<HymnToLife> Graeme> ie ?
<Graeme> The installer menus and screens scroll rapidly along the screen such that they're impossible to read
<Amaranth> it's isrealgish sites on getting firefox and setting up adsense, from what i can see
<Apach> back
<Apach> mandrake was oldschool
<polpak> Graeme, what kind of display do you have?
<polpak> Amaranth, indeed. Not sure why it'd be appropriate to spam the urls here though
<Graeme> Not sure what you mean by display?  It's a Dell laptop, ATI X300 video card
<mwe> how about trying to tell him not to spam before calling the ops?
<Amaranth> it's not hebrew, maybe persian
<polpak> mwe, cause he left before I could ?
<polpak> Graeme, you need to pass a vga= mode to the installer probably
<Amaranth> polpak: from the look of it you called then realized he had left :P
<mwe> waht can the ops do then?
<Amaranth> oh well, if he comes back say something
<intelikey> oh and hmmm well.   never mind then.
<Amaranth> for now he is gone, no need for further action
<Hexidigital> ....
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Hexidigital> Finally
<Apach> who spammed what?
<holycow> gdebi is neato
<Graeme> Ah, my friend just suggested the same thing so this may be it :P.  Thanks polpak ^_^
<Hexidigital> Jowi, you still here?
<polpak> Graeme, laptop display's can be finicky with the framebuffer
<intelikey> some body ban me, before i spam something.
<polpak> too late
<Graeme> Aye, I gathered as much.  Going to have a go at it :), thanks again
<Hexidigital> intellikey, i tried
<Hexidigital> :-P
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> there's still time.... hurry
<polpak> intelikey, no, it's far too late for that
<polpak> intelikey, you've been spamming for a while now. =p
* intelikey wonders what polpak's definition of spam is.....
<zith> is tehre a good channel to discuss programming languages?  not specific ones
<zith> i don't want to get off topic here
<Hexidigital> wish me luck guys... about to do a(nother) apt-get dist-update
<gnomefreak> zith: #programming
<intelikey> zith #ubuntu-offtopic  maybe
<HymnToLife> zith> you can always go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<intelikey> ##linux even
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic also
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> any clue why the repos are so slow?
<nekostar> is there a ddos currently?
<intelikey> idk  but they are really slugish,  i'm on dialup and i can tell it.
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem to boot from sata disk with windows. My first disk is ide with Ubuntu, and the windows on the first sata. It worked ok, up to the time I added disk in hdb. Instead from sata disk it boot from hdb. What I can do? here is the link for my configuration.
<crimsun> they're sluggish because beta2 images are being built and uploaded.
<HumanPrototype> is it possible to get a panel like in fluxbox where I can just put launchers and which wont be overlapped by windows when they maximise?
<dxdemetriou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13000
<Fah_> Heya, is there a gui scp client available in ubuntu?
<nekostar> HumanPrototype, look at pypanel i htink it is
<Allan> Where do I go for problems with the Ralink wireless driver on Breezy?
<_jason> Fah_: nautilus is one
<intelikey> HumanPrototype with fluxbox  or blackbox it is....
<Fah_> Thanks
<Fah_> Didn't know if nautilus handled it or not
<polpak> !tell intelikey about spam
<Fah_> I'll try it out
<Fah_> Burning a live cd at the moment
<Stormx2> How do I run a command recursively through a directory to every file?
<nics_> nautilus handles it fine, use it all the time for scp
<_jason> Stormx2: use find and xargs
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Stormx2> _jason: How?
<biovore> Stormx2: what you tring to do?
#ubuntu 2006-05-03
<HumanPrototype> nekostar, thanks
<khaladan> I did a server install.  What package(s) should I install to get X and GNOME running?
<_jason> Stormx2: find | xargs echo, for example
<HumanPrototype> intelikey, thanks
<nekostar> khaladan,
<nics_> find . -name "requirement" -exec <cmd> \$;
<HymnToLife> khaladan> ubuntu-desktop
<nekostar> how much ease do you want it to be
<Allan> Stormx2: it depends on the command; some can't do it at all
<nics_> forget eht \
<Stormx2> I made a script which is ment to run every time I download something, but I forgot to set it up. It works on the basis of.... musicmove filenamehere.mp3
<dxdemetriou> I have a problem to boot from sata disk with windows. My first disk is ide with Ubuntu, and the windows on the first sata. It worked ok, up to the time I added disk in hdb. Instead from sata disk it boot from hdb. What I can do? here is the link for my configuration: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13000
<nekostar> are you trying for a light install or full install ?
<nekostar> one route is:
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-common x-window-system gdm gnome-core
<Stormx2> I had a command which did it before, but I forgot it :(
<nekostar> that SHOULD get you close
<_jason> nics_: does it work with the $ like that?
<nekostar> full bulky install:
<Hexidigital> hiya _jason
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_jason> Hexidigital: hello
<nics_> actually been drinking too much should be -exec <cmd> {} \;
<Stormx2> _jason, biovore, Allan, what do you think ^_^
<nics_> better still 'man find' :-)
<biovore> Stormx2: can be done with a simple bash script
<nekostar> dxdemetriou, pplz looking be patient
<intelikey> Stormx2 find /<path> -type f -exec <your command> {} \;
<Stormx2> intelikey: Thanks
<dxdemetriou> nekostar: sorry.. I posted twice to be with the link :)
<intelikey> Stormx2 replace all within <>
<Stormx2> intelikey: Right
<Stormx2> intelikey: And that'll add the filename to the end of it
<Allan> Stormx2: I suggest doing "man musicmove", and if one of the options, say, -r, does recursive, use it. If there isn't,  use one of the complicated ways suggested by intelikey and _jason
<nekostar> dxdemetriou,
<nekostar> you know
<intelikey> yes
<nekostar> the easiest way might be to reinstall grub from the cdrom
<Stormx2> Allan: I wrote the musicmove script ;-)
<intelikey> it will appear where   {}  is
<nekostar> kinda like when u install windows after ubuntu and have to redo it
<nekostar> lemme find u a link
<Allan> Stormx2: there goes my brilliant idea
<biovore> Stormx2: for i in filelist; do echo "moving *.mp3 to ~/music/"; mv $i ~/music/$i; done
<pablo_> http://pastebin.com/685743
<intelikey> with full path     and you can add   '   if needed
<intelikey> '{}'
<pablo_> i need help with this file
<Allan> Where do I go for problems with the Ralink wireless driver on Breezy?
<pablo_> http://pastebin.com/685743
<polpak> Allan, here, or the forums
<Stormx2> biovore: o.O what?
<Allan> thanks
<intelikey> got a job to do be back later on maybe.
<pablo_> its dhcp.conf file  http://pastebin.com/685743
<biovore> Stormx2: its a on cli bash script :-P
<Allan> Stormx2: I think those are a series of commands to be run in a shell script
<Allan> oops
<Stormx2> intelikey quit :(
<Stormx2> I was about to thank him lol
<Stormx2> Well thanks everyone who just helped out :D
<dxdemetriou> nekostar: I will boot from cd normally, or it need extra parameters?
<MystaMax> what difference does it make who the user/group proftpd is setup to run as?
<nekostar> dxdemetriou,
<verdee> hi everyone
<nekostar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=fix+grub+howto
<nekostar> boot from install cd
<nekostar> real REAL easy
<Allan> I've compiled and installed the RT2570 driver for my USB wireless card (found it at heanet.dl.sf.net/rt2400)
<nekostar> do you have two comps dxdemetriou ?
<Allan> and it doesn't work
<nekostar> i can walk u through it live
<khaladan> i get an error that says x-window-system not available
<khaladan> "has no installation candidate"
<khaladan> ???
<nekostar> khaladan,
<Allan> sorry if I don't provide enough info
<nekostar> x-window-system-core then
<khaladan> okay.
<Allan> but I don't know much. What could be wrong, and how do I fix it?
<nekostar> khaladan, are you trying for the lightest install possible/?
<dxdemetriou> nekostar: yes. both with ubuntu in first disk :)
<prometoys> hi, which package handle the OSD for volume low/high/mute and eject?
<khaladan> yeah, i want a light install.
<khaladan> but i do want X.
* SeaBrie waves hello
<khaladan> and GNOME too.
<nekostar> ok dxdemetriou boot to ubuntu install disk on the compy needed and log in here with the other one
<nekostar> khaladan, then thats the package for you
<khaladan> now i get the same prob w/ gnome-core...
<polpak> khaladan, just do server install and then sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xinit gnome-core and you should be set
<SeaBrie> can I ask a [hopefully]  quick and noddy apt question?
<khaladan> it suggests gnome-desktop-data for something
<nekostar> gdm x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-core
<nekostar> i belive
<Allan> SeaBrie:sure, but don't ask to ask a question. Just ask it.
<nekostar> suggests dont matter
<dxdemetriou> nekostar: ok. thanks for the help. I will connect here from the other pc.
<EfrenStudios> buenas !!
<khaladan> i'll try that
<nekostar> whatever it makes u install let it khaladan
<polpak> khaladan, I think you need xinit for the startx command
<polpak> khaladan, but i could be wrong
<nekostar> khaladan, he will have startx from what im having him do
<SeaBrie> ok, if I remove a package using aptitude purge <package> and then manually remove its config file (let's say all of /etc/samba/ for argument's sake), how do I get apt to replace that with the default files again on reinstall?
<nekostar> when u install gdm its in there
<SeaBrie> currently it just complains that /etc/samba doesn't exist
<khaladan> still getting no installation candidate w/ gnome-core
<nekostar> and if your lucky gdm actually works :D
<khaladan> what's that even mean? :(
<nekostar> khaladan, hold on
<Allan> Seabrie: purge already deletes the conf file
<polpak> SeaBrie, purge already removes the config file
<SeaBrie> no, it doesn't :)
<nekostar> it means that package isnt specifically listed
<polpak> SeaBrie, you shouldn't have removed /etc/samba
<Allan> it should
<SeaBrie> it deletes /etc/default/samba
<khaladan> using "gdm x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-core"
<nekostar> its in the new ubuntu but lemme chekc my breezy
<SeaBrie> (this is using dapper, btw)
<SeaBrie> polpak: I wanted to nuke the changes I'd made to smb.conf and replace it with the package default again
<polpak> !info gnome-core
<ubotu> gnome-core: (The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1:2.10.1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 10 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<SeaBrie> (yesyes, I should've backed it up first)
<Allan> SeaBrie: you don't need to do anything, apt, by deafalt, replaces conf files with the default
<polpak> khaladan, you need the universe repo
<Allan> Just go ahead and reinstall
<SeaBrie> Allan: hrm, my experience differs
<khaladan> universe repo huh
<Allan> that's strange... what does apt say?
<SeaBrie> do I need to be aptitude reinstalling, rather than installing?
<nekostar> ah sweet
<polpak> !tell khaladan about repositories
<nekostar> yeah
<Allan> SeaBrie: yes
<nekostar> khaladan, edit your sources
<khaladan> okay.
<khaladan> will do
* SeaBrie tries that
<nekostar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tatters> if I want to run a server is DMZ  in a linksys routergoing be effective enough to seperate my private lan from the public box?
<nekostar> anything thats not commented out add " universe multiverse "
<nekostar> to the end of
<nekostar> then do sudo apt-get update
<khaladan> is dapper drake stable?
<Allan> khaladan: not yet
<Allan> khaladan: it will be on June 1
<polpak> tatters, DMZ will basically forward all trafic going to your routers external ip to the machine in the DMZ
<SeaBrie> ok, here's the relevant output of aptitude reinstall samba:
<SeaBrie> Unpacking replacement samba ...
<SeaBrie> Setting up samba (3.0.22-1ubuntu1) ...
<SeaBrie>  * Starting Samba daemons...
<SeaBrie>    ...fail!
<SeaBrie> invoke-rc.d: initscript samba, action "start" failed.
<nekostar> tatters, it routs all incoming...
<SeaBrie> (because /etc/samba doesn't exist)
<nekostar> but explicitly requested stuff from the other machines still gets to em
<nekostar> :)
<tatters> polpak: does it protect my private lan if the dmz box was compromisd?
<polpak> tatters, nope
<nekostar> SeaBrie, put on one line or use well
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering why there is not a preview button or screensaver setup button under Screensave Preferences
<nekostar> !flood
<ubotu> well, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<tatters> I red router DMZ is not true DMZ
<nekostar> o.O
<khaladan> ok, the page that describes how to add universe does it w/ Synaptic
<SeaBrie> nekostar: ah, cunning, ok
<khaladan> which I don't have...
<polpak> tatters, the dmz box can connect to other machines on your local lan
<polpak> tatters, and vice versa
<tatters> so how do seprate my public from my private
<khaladan> so, what file do i have to edit? i don't have X installed much less Synaptic
<khaladan> sources.list?
<jadaz87> 	hello i was wondering why there is not a preview button or screensaver setup button under Screensave Preferences
<_harm> how do i see if i have a Working hardware accelerated OpenGL video card
<nekostar> khaladan, /etc/apt/sources.list
<khaladan> okay.
<polpak> tatters, get 2 ips from your ISP. and put the server outside the local lan
<biovore> _harm: glxinfo
<khaladan> thanks
<nekostar> np khaladan
<tatters> hmm only single IP
<nekostar> tatters,
<polpak> _harm, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<nekostar> what exactly are u trying to do
<SeaBrie> going to give pastebin a go.  Apologies if I cock this up
<polpak> _harm, if it says Yes then you have hardware redering
<nekostar> lol its easy SeaBrie :D
<polpak> _harm, rendering
<nekostar> and we all F$#R@#$ up now and then
<nekostar> XD
<phoul> hell
<_harm> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<phoul> o
<phoul> Sry
<_harm> good or not?
<phoul> excuse me anyone know of a stand alone equilizer?
<polpak> _harm, Direct Rendering: ?
<tatters> run a public server seperate from my private Lan
<SeaBrie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13001 I guess will be what you want :)
<_harm> direct rendering: No
<phoul> I need on but it cant be attached to like xmms or something
<khaladan> how come gnome is in universe? i thought it was fully supported.
<nekostar> tatters,
<polpak> _harm, then No
<_harm> polpak i suppose i dont have it then :S
<biovore> tatters: you can do it using iptables and nat
<nekostar> you just wanna enable public filesharing on one server ?
<polpak> _harm, what video card?
<_harm> ATI 9200 SE
<tatters> yah I got a nat rotuer
<phoul> anyone know of a stand alone equilizer?
<polpak> _harm, have you installed the ati drivers?
<_harm> fglrx u mean? i tried but iam not sure
<polpak> !tell _harm about ati
<biovore> tatters: those things are crap..  some of them can kinda do it..
<polpak> _harm, follow the instructions on the wiki
<tatters> wrt-54 linksys running dd-wrt firmware
<polpak> _harm, ubotu should have given you the link
<_harm> polpak i already tried those :S
<polpak> _harm, should work fine....
<verdee> Problem with nvidia drivers (I've read the wiki). I understand that there is 2 drivers, one for Xserver and one for the kernel, right?
<Allan> SeaBrie: Are you sure that it's the missing conf file causing the problem
<_harm> urm sec ill redo them and ill post errors?
<biovore> verdee: yes..
<SeaBrie> Allan: I'm 99% sure, yes
<teletubbie> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<phoul> does one exist?
<phoul> Anyone at all
<teletubbie> what command to start epihany?
<tatters> I got a linux box with 2 NICs running lark connect as a gateway and want best way to connect to my linksys router
<wolfie_> Hi there, I'm a noob at Ubuntu and lunix as a whole really and I am having trouble with the SAMBA set up. Neither my OSX or WinXP machines are taking my username and pass.
<Allan> SeaBrie: I trust you, but do you have anything that supports that, or are you guessing?
<phoul> _harm, I didnt know you used ubuntu
<phoul> :P
<biovore> phoul: what sound stystem you runnung?
<_harm> phoul i do, dapper :P
<polpak> _harm, actually... you said it's a 9200?
<SeaBrie> Allan: I had it "working" before I nuked the package and /etc/samba
<r0xoR> how can i do multiple logins? like the "switch user" functionality in windows XP? i.e. log on another user onto another desktop without logging myself off and closing my programs?
<tatters> clarkconnect^^
<_harm> polpak yes a Radeon 9200 SE
<SeaBrie> that's about all I can offer as "evidence" though
<phoul> biovore, umm meaning?
<SeaBrie> by working IM I could connect to it using smbclient
<biovore> phoul: your talking about sound EQ?
<HymnToLife> wolfie_> samba uses it's own passwords, not the system ones, run sudo smbpasswd -a username
<verdee> thanx biovore, i'm using 6.06 and the kernel driver is too old for the x server driver
<phoul> biovore, excuse my stupidity but im still not sure what your asking
<phoul> Like you wondering about my type of card?
<biovore> verdee: 6.06 is under development so expect brokeness now and then
<SeaBrie> maybe a better question would be where can I get the default config files for samba...? :)
<xerophyte> with rsync how can i say to delete file which are not in the source location to the remove location .. i mean i wanna delete file which are not in the current location
<biovore> phoul: what sound EQ you talking about?
<phoul> any
<tatters> Internet--X--Public-- IP gateway+DNS+webser+mysql--X--Private IP  --wrt54g--DHCP--lan    Ias thinknig this ?
<SeaBrie> because then I can just drop them in place
<Allan> SeaBrie: good enough evidence. instead of using the package system's reinstall thing, how about purging it, then installing it?
<r0xoR> anyone?
<phoul> I just need a equilizer that can do bass and trebel
<biovore> phoul: running gnome?
<phoul> yeah
<SeaBrie> Allan: using dpkg?
<r0xoR> phoul, alsamixer
<biovore> phoul: SB-live?
<phoul> It dont appear in alsamixer
<r0xoR> er wait... equalizer
<Allan> no, apt-get
<phoul> SB-live?
<biovore> phoul: sound card?
<r0xoR> phoul, what sound card do you have
<SeaBrie> apt-get --purge remove...?  Tried that :)
<SeaBrie> same issue
<phoul> its some crappy intel onboard thing
<Allan> reboot computer
<r0xoR> AC'97
<phoul> intel ich
<biovore> phoul: ac97 then
<phoul> yeah
<Allan> maybe that will work
<r0xoR> phoul, snd-intel8x0
* SeaBrie tries it again, just in case
<verdee> thanks biovore, now i'll try to force the old package
<biovore> phoul: no hardware eq support on that chipset
<phoul> damn...
<_harm> polpak i reconfigured xorgr
<r0xoR> i810 chipset... low end but it works
<_harm> let met reboot
<phoul> I really need to adjust it
<_harm> phoul brb m8
<phoul> Because im using a program without a equilizer
<_harm> hopefully
<r0xoR> phoul, go get yourself a Chaintech AV-710
<biovore> verdee: you can always build using the current nvidia driver from there site
<phoul> I dont have any income :(
<r0xoR> phoul, for the price you can't get better sound quality
<_harm> phoul = bum
<r0xoR> phoul, chaintech av-710 is like super super cheap
<phoul> no I = young
<wolfie_> HymnToLife, do I replace username with a my own choice?
<r0xoR> seriously cheap
<phoul> lol
<phoul> r0bby, how much
<phoul> erg
<r0xoR> phoul, no seriously... cheap
<phoul> r0xoR, how much
<verdee> biovore, ok, i try it now
<r0xoR> phoul, froogle it
<phoul> card again?
<biovore> phoul: you will have to do software eq.. with kde use have alsa that has a software EQ.. don't know about gnome.. but esd should have a simular thing.
<r0xoR> phoul, Chaintech AV-710
<HymnToLife> wolfie_> a one that exists on your system
<phoul> I use esd
<r0xoR> phoul, uses the Envy24 chipset which is supported by the kernel so it works "out of the box"
<SeaBrie> ah, hrm, I wonder
<dxdemetriou> nekostar: It works. thanks for the help
<phoul> But I dont see what that has to do witih it
<khaladan> how come gnome-base is in universe?
<r0xoR> phoul, super crisp clear quality... huge sound stage
<Allan> r0xoR: the Chaintech AV-710 is about $32
<SeaBrie> aha!
<biovore> khaladan: it is?  (on brezzy?)
<r0xoR> phoul, though it won't make your games run faster it will make them sound really good... and you're onubuntu anyway so my guess is that gaming is not your highest priority
<SeaBrie> aptitude reinstall samba-common did it
<SeaBrie> not just samba
<r0xoR> Allan, aye, i thought it was somewhere around there, but i didn't wanna quote it
<unreal_dr> hello all
<Allan> good job
<SeaBrie> thanks very much for the help :)
<phoul> r0xoR, the only reason I want a equilizer is because I use mpd
<unreal_dr> i have an issue with a computer freezing on me after 2 hours or so
<phoul> And it dont have its own equilizer
<SeaBrie> I have dapper running on a server here, btw
<phoul> which kinda sucks
<r0xoR> wutz mpd?
<unreal_dr> i'm running dapper
<SeaBrie> (ISTR reading somewhere that you were interested to hear such things)
<wolfie_> HymnToLife, I enter sudo smbpasswd -a wolfie (being the account I'm on), but it shows the "Password:" but won't let me enter anything.
<phoul> music player daemon
<unreal_dr> error in syslog is: gdm[4108] : Master suspending...
<unreal_dr> right before the crash
<biovore> unreal_dr: this in linux only?
<polpak> wolfie_, just type your password. it won't show anything but it still types
<unreal_dr> biovore: linux only. dapper-only box
<khaladan> well i had to include universe before apt-get install would work on gnome-base
<khaladan> not sure why that would be
<biovore> unreal_dr: hmm possible HW issue..  You can detected it if you build a custom kernel with extended debug.
<phoul> r0xoR, every site I tried dont even cary anything by chaintech
<polpak> phoul, www.pricewatch.com
<_harm> back
<unreal_dr> biovore: i built a kernel without preempt and with the kernel.org sources
<unreal_dr> biovore: no patches
<biovore> unreal_dr: 2.6.16?
<biovore> what version?
<unreal_dr> biovore: i'm guessing nvidia has something to do with it
<biovore> unreal_dr: I have nvidia here.. no problems
<unreal_dr> biovore: yes, 2.6.15 as well, since nvidia drivers don't compile with 2.6.16
<brosioz> how can i get dhcp address from a dhcp server ? only with dhclient ?
<_harm> polpak direct rendering: Yes
<khaladan> i have a dual cpu machine, do i need to get a different kernel?
<polpak> _harm, congratulations
<teletubbie> what command to start epihany?
<biovore> unreal_dr: theres a patch you make it work with 2.6.16
<_harm> polpak sweet thanks m8
<unreal_dr> biovore: this is a geforce mx 400
<Howdy125> Chaintech .. http://www.google.com/search?q=Chaintech+AV-710&sa=Search&hl=en
<unreal_dr> biovore: where is that patch?
<_jason> teletubbie: epiphany
<teletubbie> _jason: nope
<biovore> unreal_dr: took me a while to find it..
<r0xoR> phoul, just buy from the vendors on froogle
<polpak> teletubbie, it is if you have it installed...
<_jason> teletubbie: did you install it?
<r0xoR> phoul, or pricewatch.com as the case may be
<unreal_dr> biovore: perhaps 2.6.16.11 solves my problems
<teletubbie> yes, I have it installed
<r0xoR> phoul, do you live in the US?
<teletubbie> try it plz
<phoul> Nope
<wolfie_> Cool, I think I have it working now... jut something wrong with some items.
<teletubbie> it is not called epiphany
<r0xoR> phoul, what is the function of mpd? is there anything else that has the same functionality?
<_jason> teletubbie: did you install epiphany or epiphany-browser? (epiphany is a game)
<biovore> I have 2.6.16.5 here install and it worked out of the box with the newest nvidia drivers
<unreal_dr> biovore: i'm suspecting STR (acpi or so) has something to do with the crash
<phoul> r0xoR, not that I know of
<teletubbie> ahhh
<teletubbie> I did apt-get install epiphany
<phoul> And it runs music lol its the name tells all
<biovore> unreal_dr: maybe.. or hardware over heating.
<unreal_dr> biovore: ubuntu's sources for the drivers or nvidia.com ?
<verdee> rebooting x, bye and thanks
<phoul> ohh I have another question actually
<r0xoR> phoul, what is it's functionality though?
<phoul> Im having a small problem with compiz
<biovore> unreal_dr: I use the stuff from nvidia..  I don't use the stuff on the ubuntu mirrors
<unreal_dr> biovore: i enabled gkrellm with lm sensors to turn off the computer if it goes to 55C
<polpak> phoul, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Allan> !dpkg info compiz
<ubotu> Allan: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<unreal_dr> biovore: i'm sure is not over heating now
<biovore> unreal_dr: what chipset and CPU?
<green_earz> khaladan: you need to install the kernel image for your cpu type that as the   smp   extention for dual cpu
<unreal_dr> biovore: umm... i'll use nvidia's drivers then
<unreal_dr> biovore: intel chipset and p3 CPU
<r0xoR> ok i see what mpd does... nice little app
<r0xoR> phoul, get a better sound card... that's what you need
<biovore> unreal_dr: you have to cripple some ubuntu automagical stuff to use it..  or esle the GLX gets messed up
<r0xoR> phoul, an equalizer can't make up for bad sound hardware
<phoul> uhh
<unreal_dr> biovore: like?
<phoul> It does for all the other sound things I use
<biovore> unreal_dr: p3 shouldn't have any problems with a nvidia card.
<r0xoR> this is rule number 1 in audio recording
<phoul> r0xoR, the equilizer fixes stuff in audiacious
<biovore> unreal_dr: you don't need to setup TLS links if you use the nvidia driver
<phoul> :)
<unreal_dr> biovore: i'll compile the driver with my own kernel then
<r0xoR> phoul, mmmm... no, you might think it does... but it doesn't :)
<phoul> well it makes it sound better
<unreal_dr> biovore: TLS ? what's that
<r0xoR> phoul, or at least it might alter it to the liking of your ears... but it's still no substitute for proper quality DACs
<phoul> well its a nice thing to have if you have NO money
<biovore> unreal_dr: its a thing the developers did to make it so the nvidia driver and the opensource drive can live together
<biovore> just sets up symlink on the gl libs
<r0xoR> phoul, my suggestion: learn to program, and learn to pipe mpd audio output through an equalizer program
<unreal_dr> biovore: i forgot how to compile the nvidia driver... i've been using make-kpkg to make the module
<MystaMax> has anyone setup vmware server beta on ubuntu?
<r0xoR> phoul, tada
<phoul> rotfl
<biovore> unreal_dr: donwload it.. and run it..  sh ./NVIDIA ......
<r0xoR> phoul, is something funny?
<unreal_dr> biovore: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run <--- right?
<phoul> yeah actually
<biovore> unreal_dr: bingo
<phoul> By the time I will be able to do that.... I will have a job I hope
* SeaBrie has working samba :D
<unreal_dr> biovore: no need for --extract-only ?
<r0xoR> phoul, mmmm naw... i learned to program damn well within about 2 years
<biovore> unreal_dr: nope
<r0xoR> phoul, i was 12 at the time
<phoul> im 14
<phoul> :p
<r0xoR> phoul, and it took me 6 more years of being able to program REALLY well already before i got a job
<Allan> SeaBrie: how do you do that thing in the irc room?
<doubletwist> Anyone here any good with mdadm?
<SeaBrie> what thing?
<khaladan> what's the package name for Synaptic?
<doubletwist> I'm trying to create a RAID 5 and it's REALLY starting to tick me off...
<khaladan> "synaptic"?
<Allan> khaladan:yes
<r0xoR> phoul, it's never too early to start learning to program, and linux is a perfect place to start
<biovore> doubletwist: I havn't messed with mdadm in a bit.. But I have a box that uses
<unreal_dr> biovore: ok... let's see
<r0xoR> phoul, plus you have a need and a real application for it
<SeaBrie> Allan: you mean the "* SeaBrie does something"?
<phoul> I used to program a little in c++ and python
<Allan> SeaBrie: yes
<SeaBrie> Allan: "/me does something"
* SeaBrie demonstrates
<phoul> But I kinda stopped on the account I really had nothing to do
<johntr7> can any1 help with i/o lockup while using web browser (opera & konqueror & mozilla) on kde & gnome ?
<doubletwist> Everytime I try to create the raid [/dev/md0]  with 5 drives, it keeps trying to use 4 drives and 1 spare. Even though I use --raid-devices=5 and --spare-devices=0
<phoul> But im not good enough to make something like thast
<r0xoR> phoul, well shiznitz bro... now you got something to do :)
* Allan tests to see if it works
<SeaBrie> yeah, like that :)
<Allan> yay thx
<r0xoR> phoul, hahah, it's not much to make... just gotta learn about pipes and fifos and how linux does IPC
<biovore> doubletwist: raid 5 is 4 drives and 1 redudent
* MystaMax thanks seabrie for the tip!
<SeaBrie> np, what goes around :)
<phoul> r0xoR, you could make me one ;)
<doubletwist> biovore No, RAID 5 is any number of drives greater than 3
<SciOly> has anyone ever rebooted and had totally weird /sys behavior?
<SeaBrie> rebooted?
<doubletwist> biovore I know it uses redundant space, but it's setting up a hot-spare, which I DON"T want.
<Allan> SeaBrie: also, how do you do smilies? Like this? :)
<SeaBrie> why would you want to do that? :)
<r0xoR> phoul, that's all it is... think of it like metaphorical/virtual patch cables that you use to send signals from your CD player to your stereo... except in this case it's from mpd to an equalizer program
<Allan> lol
<SeaBrie> Allan: yes, like that
<r0xoR> phoul, you'd have to pay me way more than what that Chaintech costs bro :)
<phoul> rotfl
<biovore> doubletwist: RAID 5 is a hash check some..  a RAID 5 array of 5 drives of 250GB each would have a total usable space of 1TB  (not 1.25TB)
<phoul> Expensive bastige!
<phoul> :p
<SciOly> SeaBrie, well... everything was fine, then I rebooted, and everything that depended on /sys...say mixer applet and cpufreq failed
<r0xoR> phoul, and i already have a pro level sound card so i don't have a need for it
<verdee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13002 i can't load the correct kernel module :/
<Allan> How do I make a module load on startup
<r0xoR> phoul, yes... which is why u should learn to program... so you can be an expensive bastige... w/ev tf a bastige is :P
<doubletwist> biovore I know that. I'mt rying to say that it's loosing the space of TWO drives because it's trying to set one up as a hot-spare.
<phoul> Its a nice word for bastard
<phoul> :-\
<phoul> lol
<SeaBrie> Allan: add it to /etc/modules
<biovore> doubletwist: ok, I get what your saying now..
<SeaBrie> SciOly: hrm
<r0xoR> phoul, naw i thought as much... anyway, the only thing stopping you from trying is yourself... and if you never try, you never know
<biovore> doubletwist: didn't have that problem here..
<Allan> thanks
<doubletwist> biovore I haven't had this issue in the past either.
<r0xoR> phoul, it *will* at least give you something to do
<SeaBrie> SciOly: my instinct says it's something vaguely initrd related, but I couldn't be sure
<SeaBrie> SciOly: did you recompile your kernel or anything?
<doubletwist> biovore which is why this is driving me nuts! :)
<phoul> r0xoR, what language would be best for this tho
<SciOly> SeaBrie, no recompiling :(
<phoul> like if you say c I might just have to throw something heavy in your general direction
<phoul> :-\
<r0xoR> phoul, hmmm, that's a good question... and honestly i don't think i'd be the best judge of that because I'd probably say C
<biovore> doubletwist: I guess head for the mdadm FAQ and docs
<phoul> lmao...
<SeaBrie> SciOly: hmmm
* Allan reboots from Windows back to Linux to try it out, as well as uses the two other things SeaBrie taught him :)
<r0xoR> phoul, but that's cuz most linux apps are done in C (some in C++) and the level at which you need to program (IPC) is mostly C related iirc
<r0xoR> phoul, but you might be able to do it with anything, i'm just not sure what other languages have access to pipes and fifos etc
<phoul> lol c it is
<Howdy125> Whats the default browser and email program in ubuntu?
<polpak> phoul, do you already know how to program?
<SciOly> SeaBrie, this persists now if I reboot again... the directories are present in /sys, but if if I try to cat a file that would normally give me cpu speed, there is no file
<phoul> now to remember how to you know do anything
<phoul> not worth a damn in C
<polpak> Howdy125, firefox and evolution
<verdee> Howdy125, firefox and evolution
<Howdy125> ty polpak  verdee
<r0xoR> phoul, heheh, well two things... one i've got a good tutorial i think you could use to brush up/review on C
<polpak> phoul, but you're familiar with programming in general?
<phoul> I awalys wanted to learn to program lol
<r0xoR> phoul, and go join #c
<r0xoR> phoul, they'll help you a lot as long as you help yourself too
<phoul> polpak, yeah
<SeaBrie> SciOly: what's the output of mount?
<phoul> does quickbasic count?
<phoul> XD
<phoul> kidding
<SeaBrie> (specifically I'm looking for a line containgin "/sys") :)
<r0xoR> phoul, actually join ##c not #c
<SciOly> query SeaBrie
<SeaBrie> #c#! :)
<SeaBrie> SciOly: you'll be wanting a / :)
<verdee> ehi guys, any ideas (i'm using 6.06)? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13002
<SciOly> SeaBrie, it looks normal ( and proc and sysfs are mounted)
<r0xoR> phoul, lemme go find you that C tutorial brb
<nekostar> wow
<nekostar> repositories really really bad
<SeaBrie> SciOly: weird
<SeaBrie> SciOly: what flavour of Ubuntu are you running?
<nekostar> its either a ddos or isp limiting
<nekostar> im betting on ddos
<chop> im using Eterm in a dark background. unfortunately, the font colors are also dark. What can i do to make them brighter?
<_harm> preferences? font colors?
<SciOly> SeaBrie, breezy badger
<SeaBrie> SciOly: hrm, got me a bit stumped there
<SeaBrie> perhaps someone else on here has more sys-fu than me
<SciOly> SeaBrie, yeah...me too, I noticed it immediately when I rebooted that pretty much everything in the gnome-panel that monitored anything failed
<SeaBrie> SciOly: always fun :|
<SeaBrie> SciOly: is this from a vanilla installation too?
<SciOly> SeaBrie, hm, what exactly is vanilla?
<SeaBrie> fresh
<SeaBrie> unchanged
<SeaBrie> that sort of thing :)
<trainstroker> whats a place i can DL euphoric sounds from?
<goonie> I have a problem with my netcards not being activated on boot. I have to activate them in networking manager after boot. Any ideas?
<trainstroker> binaural
<SciOly> SeaBrie, no...not exactly, I've had it running since about December, been messing around a bit, but haven't recompiled kernel and no serious changes from last time it worked to this time
<SciOly> SeaBrie, I've also checked /var/log and can't see to have any documented failure/error, but gnome does complain
<SeaBrie> nothing in dmesg?
<SciOly> as far as I can tell, it's pretty normal
<lsuactiafner> heh so how do i disable the macs to be broadcasted? am allowed 5 pcs on the wlan, but one of the pcs are connected to my desktop which is an entertainment pc
<SeaBrie> very weird
<lsuactiafner> and its mac should never go on the wlan even if i download an apt-get update
<SeaBrie> lsuactiafner: sounds to me like you want your desktop to do some sort of NATing
<lsuactiafner> dpkg files are synced to a server which is allowed on the wlan
<lsuactiafner> i can do nat
<lsuactiafner> i jsut need to ensure that my mac never goes on the wlan
<SeaBrie> actually, you don't need to do nat
<SeaBrie> just enable ip_forwarding on the desktop and configure routes accordingly
<tim_> anyone know of a good tool in linux to join 2 movies (a full movie split into 2 parts merged back together again)
<SeaBrie> the routing table on the wireless access point will just point at the desktop as the next hop for the other PC's IP
<SciOly> SeaBrie, it's also weird that even though some things that depend on /sys are broke (i.e. mixer) I can still play sound fine
<SeaBrie> SciOly: I can't find anything relating to the sys thing on google either :|
<SeaBrie> (insert "with" where appropriate)
<Klick_>  hey all, can anyone help me understand why this script when ran manualy wont drop me to a shell http://pastebin.com/685937
<lsuactiafner> SeaBrie : i dont think so. i think when my entertainment pc does apt-get update the wlan admins will see a 6th mac address
<SeaBrie> lsuactiafner: they shouldn't do.  The mac's only relevant for the final hop
<SeaBrie> but I'm not going to put money on it :)
<lsuactiafner> alright, will test it
<thomas_> hi can anybody help me out with njb support?
<pgregory> can anyone here help me get my wireless networking working again after a kernel recompile?
<SciOly> SeaBrie, do you think updating the kernel would help restore /sys functionality?
<SeaBrie> SciOly: it /might/
<c|linux> hi I have just installed unbuntu for the first time... and cant sett my screen resolution higher than 1024*xxx   but my screen end graphic card(nvidia6600) suports 1280*1055 (wide screen) where can i configure the right resolution?
<SciOly> SeaBrie, anywhere else I should look for help?
<SeaBrie> SciOly: good question.  Truth be told I only appeared here about an hour ago to ask about samba ;)
<thomas_> c|linux you need to reconfigure xorg
<polpak> !tell c|linux about resolution
<SeaBrie> SciOly: have you tweaked anything in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<pgregory> it was all working fine from a clean install, but then I had to recompile the kernel as part of the "Getting suspend2 to work with nvidia drivers" HOWTO, and now I can't see my wireless card.
<SeaBrie> pgregory: sounds like you might've not included the NIC driver in the kernel config then
<SciOly> nope...I think the only thing I changed last time I wasi n linux was to install cpudynd for cpu frequency scaling -- this might be related because it does depend on /sys.../cpu0 but I don't see the connnection
<SeaBrie> pgregory: what card is it?
<SeaBrie> SciOly: I'd be quite worried if it broke /sys :)
<pgregory> SeaBrie: ipw2200
<SeaBrie> SciOly: are you just getting no such file errors?
<SeaBrie> pgregory: oh dear god
<SciOly> SeaBrie, yeah... but it's not even starting on reboot so I have no idea how it could
<pgregory> during boot I'm getting the error cannot load firmware.
<pgregory> SeaBrie: ??? something wrong with that card?
<SeaBrie> pgregory: I've got one in my laptop
<lsuactiafner> ubotu tell c|linux about nvidia
<SeaBrie> pgregory: they're, er, interesting
<goonie> why won't my netcards activate automatically on boot? I have to activate them manually.... Plz help
<pgregory> SeaBrie: it all worked before I had to rebuild the kernel, so I'm presuming it's something I've done wrong during configure.
<SeaBrie> pgregory: there's an ipw2200 driver in the stock kernel I believe
<[A] ndy80> hi
<SeaBrie> though if it's complaining about firmware, it sounds like the driver's installed
<SeaBrie> but the firmware files aren't where it expects them to be
<SeaBrie> you can grab the latest firmware from ipw2200.sf.net
<[A] ndy80> trying to dist-upgrade from ubuntu hoary to dapper, I get this error during installation of packages: http://pastebin.com/685946
<[A] ndy80> how can I fix it?
<pgregory> SeaBrie: any idea how to find out what it's looking for?
<SeaBrie> and dump them into whatever directory it's supposed to be
<SciOly> SeaBrie, I'm just trying to completely remove cpufreq and cpudyn...
<thomas_> is there a help topic on njb?
<SeaBrie> pgregory: off the top of my head, no.  There's a bunch of instructions at ipw2200.sf.net though I believe
<junin> hi uys
<SciOly> SeaBrie, but where shoudl I check for filesystem errors
<pgregory> SeaBrie: any guess as to why they disappeared when I recompiled the kernel?
<SeaBrie> SciOly: /var/log/syslog is my best guess
<SeaBrie> pgregory: are they different kernel versions?
<pgregory> no, don't think so.
<pgregory> 2.6.12, on Ubuntu 5.10 stock.
<SeaBrie> hrm, could be that the stock kernel was compiled using some other magic that you didn't include.
<SciOly> SeaBrie, brb
<SeaBrie> pgregory: either way, there're instructions on the ipw2200 page
<phoul> how do I make mpd start on boot
<phoul> ?
<SeaBrie> phoul: make what start on boot?
<phoul> mpd?
<SoulPropagation> SeaBrie: mpd.
<guerra> Hail all! can anyone inform me how do i upgrade to dapper teste version?
<polpak> phoul, you can either add it to your bootmisc.sh file, or create a new startup file for it in /etc/init.d/
<pgregory> SeaBrie: thanks, I'll look into it.
<muep> guerra: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<polpak> !tell guerra about upgrade
<phoul> polpak, bootmisc.sh?
<phoul> I think a new startup would mess up less if I made a error
<polpak> phoul, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<guerra> thanks
<SeaBrie> is there not a nice fluffy option in, say, /etc/default/mpd to say run as a daemon or something? :)
<Klohunt> What is the most compatible media player with firefox? mozilla-mplayer?
<polpak> phoul, if it is intended to start when your computer boots up, it will generally have a startup script created in /etc/init.d already
<SeaBrie> right, I'm going to have to sleep
<SeaBrie> I need to be up soonish
<thomas_> mozilla mplayer is the best option i've used.
<phoul> wow
<phoul> It is there
<phoul> 0_0
<asterism> wow
<asterism> It is there
<SeaBrie> g'night all
<phoul> night
<kimo> anyone used zimbra?? what's ur impression?
<phoul> Hmmm
<phoul> It didnt start but it is in there
<miguelsr> hey sorry the azeureus couls i downlod by terminal or by the web?
<Acidic> hello
<Acidic> anyone able to help me.. im having a problem setting up proftp
<DBO> sure, what is your problem?
<Acidic> when i try to start it
<Acidic> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<Acidic> i can't see anything wrong with the config
<DBO> /etc/proftd.conf -> pastebin
* unreal_dr rebooting 
<Acidic> sorry, you want me to paste it all in here? :P
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<DBO> =)
<raptros-v76> !help
<Acidic> hmm haven't seen this before
<DBO> what do you need raptros-v76 ?
<unreal_dr> biovore: there doesn't seem to be a way to turn off /usr/sbin/pmi, which is called when gdm goes in suspend mode
<trainstroker> binaural
<trainstroker> binaural
<trainstroker> whats a place i can DL euphoric sounds from?
<lior> hi can anyone help me configure a vpn client?
<foolip> how can I downgrade a custom package I've installed myself (libcdparanoia0 3a9.8-11+foolip0) to the version in breezy? I've tried aptitude -t breezy install libcdparanoia0, without success
<raptros-v76> no, im just trying to figure out how ubotu works
<SoulPropagation> Ok, I just did a fresh install of 5.10 on my computer. When I boot into it (after screwing with the grub commands) I get to the "uncompressing...booting" part, then I get 10 segfaults, a circular dependancy, and a "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<minerale> How can I search for currently intalled packages using apt-* ?
<unreal_dr> biovore: i'll reboot and see how it goes
<lior> any vpn hero?
<foolip> minerale, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<Acidic> DBO
<Acidic> Do you want Acidic as the name?
<lior> hi
<DBO> Acidic, no, just pate the link in here when you have it up
<Acidic> DBO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13003
<lior> HEY ANYONE CAN HELP ME?
<farruinn> Why can't ubuntu discover wireless networks automatically? (I always have to know the essid beforehand)
<lior> PLEEEASE
<farruinn> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<SoulPropagation> What should I do?
<DBO> Acidic, change inetd to standalone
<lior> I'm willing to connect my vpn network at work
<Acidic> DBO: Ok, why would that fix the problem.. is it cuz im running from CLI?
<lior> and i never configured a vpn client on libux
<shujin> anyone around that knows anything about palm devices?
<DBO> Acidic, because inetd sucks for FTP?
<Acidic> heh
<lior> how do i configure vpn client on linux
<Acidic> it starts now
<Acidic> ty
<DBO> np
<lior> do i do it using ipsec?
<DBO> do you have a VPN server already?
<lior> hmm should i?
<Acidic> DBO: Is the ftp directory specified somewhere? Because i dont remember seeing it in the .conf file
<ompaul> lior, no, do this, http://openvpn.net/howto.html
<lior> ok ompaul
<Acidic> DBO : or is it the users home directory
<lior> i will read and come back with questions
<SoulPropagation> Anyone? =\
<SciOly> Anyone know what could cause funny /sys behavior on reboot? :-\
<ompaul> lior, no I will give you the additional information you need now
<lior> ok
<lior> go ahead
<DBO> Acidic, I believe there is a DefaultRoot operator you can add in there to specify that
<SoulPropagation> hey ompaul, you're smart, maybe you know!
<DBO> you SHOULD set that to ~
<SoulPropagation> Ok, I just did a fresh install of 5.10 on my computer. When I boot into it (after screwing with the grub commands) I get to the "uncompressing...booting" part, then I get 10 segfaults, a circular dependancy, and a "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<Acidic> ok i think i remember that in the guide
<lior> i just got a p12 file from my admin
<Acidic> thankee
<ompaul> lior, you need to get what are called the universe repos, I will have the bot send you the instructions on how to do that
<bienlein> why
<polpak> wb tonyyarusso  =)
<farruinn> SoulPropagation: There may be a solution, but if it were me I'd just start over :/
<tonyyarusso> Hey.
<ompaul> lior, install the program using the synaptic package manager to - Menu: System -> Administration -> Snaptic, you should enjoy one of the best programs I ever had the pleasure to work with now :)
<bienlein> why
<HymnToLife> ompaul> ie ?
<lior> once i will do that whats next?
<ColD_7> i am wondering when will the official 6.06 come out
<shujin> hmmm, no palm love in the room then...
<bienlein> why
<ColD_7> may is coming soon
<ompaul> SoulPropagation, I have to agree with farruinn on that, I suggest however you only install the server version, as the machine starts to boot it pauses - do server and work from there
<Corvix> cold: june? .06
<HymnToLife> ColD_7> june 1st
<HymnToLife> thus the number 6.06 eh
<bienlein> why
<ompaul> HymnToLife, it is not a web browser :-)
<SoulPropagation> ompaul: couldn't hurt. I usually do that but this is a production machine ;)
<ColD_7> oh, thanks
<MilesPrower> Trying to get a Bluetooth mouse to work on a Dapper 6 fresh install + dist-upgraded, any clue?
<ompaul> SoulPropagation, well then - live CD rescue data - reformat and run it
<HymnToLife> ompaul> I asked what the program were, i.e. for the latin "Id est" :)
<bienlein> why
<charzero> Is there a way to tell dpkg that I installed something in /usr/local or /opt, and not to try to install the corresponding package when it is a dependency for something else?
<HymnToLife> not the Interweb Exploder
<SciOly> what program can tell me what's using a file systemw hen I try to unmount it?
<ompaul> HymnToLife, sorry did not notice :-) thjought you were talking about a top level domain location
<bienlein> why
<SoulPropagation> ompaul: Fresh install :-p
<farruinn> charzero: Not really... the best way to make dpkg aware of installed software is to install debs
<bienlein> why
<unreal_dr> biovore: the nvidia installer is nice. i've never used it
<HymnToLife> damn
<ompaul> SoulPropagation,  and only do the server part first
<ompaul> HymnToLife, OpenVPN
<unreal_dr> biovore: and it compiled the kernel module for 2.6.16 without a hiccup
<TheOmnipotentWan> ls
<TheOmnipotentWan> Oh man...
<HymnToLife> bienlein> could you please stop repeating "why" over and over again ?
<TheOmnipotentWan> That's really becoming a habit.
<bienlein> no
<unreal_dr> biovore: now nautilus is crashing...
<SoulPropagation> ompaul: Yep, I got it ;)
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* HedgeMage peeks in
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: ?
<charzero> farruinn: hmm. thats going to become a pain very quickly.
<nalioth> HymnToLife: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> I got it
<HymnToLife> check out bienlein's last messages :p
<bienlein> why should he
<apokryphos> =)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lior> ompaul i'm back
<arrick> Evening all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lior> i updated my repositories
<eddie_stone> how to install jude?
<lior> whats next?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> lior, you install openvpn using synaptic and then you go by the faq
<lior> i did it already
<lior> i have openvpn installed
<lior> i also installed kvpnc util
<lior> that seems to be some kind of a gui for this util
<lior> but i couldn't put it to work
<bienlein> why
<ompaul> lior, do it like it says in the faq
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lior> ok trying again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-246.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by ompaul
<ompaul> some people
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> lior that FAQ will take you through using openVPN from start to finsih
<MilesPrower> Trying to get a Bluetooth mouse to work on a Dapper 6, any clue?
<ompaul> lior it takes a little planning but all the info is there
<lior> ok
<lior> one last question
<charzero> farruinn: is use of "equivs" discouraged?
<unreal_dr> biovore: and that's the issue... the keyboard buttons for Sleep, Wake Up and Power
<lior> if i'm trying to connect a checkpoint vpn server
<lior> would openvpn will do the work as well
<marco_> hi what is the command for reset cups
<ompaul> lior, that is outside of the scope of my knowledge, however you can vpn beyond the checkpoint using openvpn
<bimberi> marco_: sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart
<lior> ok i really apriciate your help
<watson540> hello guys, this may sound like a stupid question for some, but as many years as i've used linux i still dont know how to un-install a program that i ghacve sompiled form source!!
<lior> trying to digin
<polpak> watson540, that depends on where you put it..
<watson540> make clean just removed the files that were used in comiling i believe but it doesn't remove the bunariuy and libs
<polpak> watson540, there isn't an easy answer unfortunately
<watson540> im only doing this because all of a sudden out of the blue 'unrar' and unrar-free' wont unraer the rar file si need , and i know they are good files
<TheOmnipotentWan> I'm led to believe that you pretty much have to find the files and delete them yourself.
<ompaul> watson540, it depends on the instructions in the make file, I point you to checkinstall
<tritium> watson540: that, in part, is why package management systems exist
<watson540> ok, understood
<polpak> watson540, generally when I compile from source I tell it to install everything to a particular directory in /opt that way I know where everything is
<bimberi> watson540: if 'make install' was part of the process then 'make uninstall' might work
<ompaul> watson540, assuming as tritium said :-)
<marco_> <bimberi> thanks
<watson540> i would have installed unrar (non-free) from apt but i dont have that repo in my sources.list and dunno which repo non-free is
<watson540> but thanks anyway :0
<farruinn> charzero: I think equivs is the tool for cases like yours
<TheOmnipotentWan> Non-free is the universe repo, I believe.
<farruinn> charzero: I don't have much experience with it though
<HymnToLife> watson540> search the wiki for it then :)
<bimberi> no, multiverse and restricted are non-free
<TheOmnipotentWan> Ah.
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<shujin> Anyone have a syncing palm working in breezy?
<arrick> whazzup bimberi
<bimberi> hey arrick
<amphi> watson540: where do you guys find all these rar files? I've never had to deal with one ;)
<mzuverink> I would like a program(s) to go and get my email from gmail and then run it through spamassassin. I would then like it to store the mail locally. I would then like to get my mail from the local box and further process it via thunderbird or whatever.  What would I need to acheice this?  I need the programs to be available via an Ubuntu mirror. Or if you know of a nice How-to which would anser my question that would be great.
<arrick> hey you heard from IdleOne lately bimberi ?
<ompaul> TheOmnipotentWan, no its in multiverse
<bimberi> arrick: no
<watson540> ook thank you i will look into it
<farruinn> charzero: checkinstall might help too
<bimberi> !info unrar-nonfree
<arrick> bimberi, man this has been a long move, from alabama to philly, now its been 2 months
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<arrick> ouch
<ompaul> ohh no its spike :)
<spike> any op around? is it possible to get the ban for tor nodes removed please?
<tritium> no, spike
<amphi> mzuverink: I use fetchmail to get mail from gmail
<ompaul> spike that won't happen
<spike> k
<allheroesfall> hi everyone
<mzuverink> amphi: where does fetchmail put your mail then?
<Simulacra> hello
<amphi> mzuverink: /var/mail/$USER
<amphi> mzuverink: well, it throws it at postfix for that
<allheroesfall> i am wondering how I can make my swap smaller then add the extra space to my main drive
<mzuverink> amphi:do you know if that mail area is readable through like squirrelmail or any other web based email clients?
<amphi> mzuverink: I use mutt as an MUA, and that reads the spool file directly
<miguelsr> oigan porque en la terminal le pongo cd azureus y me sale bash: cd: azureus: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<r0xoR> anyone know how to do multiple GDM logins?
<mzuverink> amphi:I would like to throw in a web based email client to get my mail remotely
<amphi> mzuverink: dunno, never set up a webmail; perhaps you need to run an imap server for that
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone solve my dilemma? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167026 I am willing to act as a surrogate mother, despite my gender
<_jason> r0xoR: system tools > new login
<r0xoR> there's gotta be a way to let someone else hop onto their account to check email or something without closing out my session
<mzuverink> amphi: I think so
<Simulacra> r0xoR: what do you mean by multiple?
<amphi> mzuverink: why not either ssh and use mutt remotely, or run a pop3d/imapd ?
<Simulacra> ah someone already got you
<mzuverink> I think i am biting off too much
<dark_fibre> does anybody here know how to setup boot from lan?
<amphi> mzuverink: you'll probably find a howto for all this at tldp.org
<bimberi> r0xoR: Applications -> System Tools -> New Login
<allheroesfall> i am wondering how I can make my swap smaller then add the extra space to my main drive
<bimberi> gah, missed it too
<cafuego> mzuverink: Ane asy start would be to install uw-imapd. That will give you access to mail in /var/mail/ and stuff in ~/mbox or ~/Mail
<mzuverink> amphi: that is an option too, my mom is just a big webmail fan but needs a good spam filtering aswell. She is afraid of anything but web based email. She is close to 75 and teaching an old dog new trick is sometimes very difficult
<cafuego> mzuverink: squirrelmail always runs fine on `localhost' too ;-)
<amphi> mzuverink: uhuh - then you must go with webmail ;)
<r0xoR> ok so then after i've done "new login" how do i switch back to my current login without logging out of the "new login"
<mzuverink> cafuego: using synaptic I selected squirrelmail and none of the dependencies are related to mail at all, php stuff and the like only
<allheroesfall> i am wondering how I can make my swap smaller then add the extra space to my main drive
<monomaniacpat> *pimp*  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167026 *pimp* -- ANYONE?
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, sup
<mzuverink> cafuego: and of course apache2
<cafuego> mzuverink: Yep
<unreal_dr> nautilus is dead
<cafuego> mzuverink: squirrelmail doesn't *need* a local imap server (you can make it talk to any imap server, anywhere) so it woulnd't install one.
<unreal_dr> keeps restarting
<mzuverink> cafuego: How hard is it to configure squirrelmail, have you done it before?
<cafuego> !forums 167026
<mythicness> could someone please help me
<mythicness> I need to install XDriver and am completely lost http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:XDriver
<cafuego> mzuverink: It's *really* easy. It comes with a little perl script that just displays menus (text-based)
<ssam> are the forums down?
<TheOmnipotentWan> Seem to be.
<ssam> maybe 100,000 users is just too many
<cafuego> ssam: it would seem that way.
<cafuego> Luckily the wiki lives.
<SoulPropagation> ssam: ?
<ssam> SoulPropagation, hi
<mzuverink> cafuego: Since I need to get the mail from gmail for all users, fetchmail passes it off to postfix, and then will postfix place it in whatever type of folder/dir i specify?
<mythicness> i have configured my xorg.conf
<ssam> SoulPropagation, were you having mac problems earlier
<mythicness> but i dont know how to install the actual driver
<cafuego> mzuverink: By default, postfix delivers it to an mbox format mail file in /var/mail
<mythicness> should i use dpkg or just normal make / make file ?
<cafuego> mzuverink: If you install uw-imap, it can read those mail stores and interface with squirrelmail.
<ssam> cafuego, we need a "ubuntu is full, no more users please" sign
<mzuverink> cafeugo: are you gonna be around in like an hour and a half?  i need to go away for a bit, and i would like to be able to ask you a few more questions before i do this.
<DBO> ssam, meh, we havnt even topped 700 yet
<the_guy1> I want to upgrade from breezy to dapper but everytime i do it freezes when I select my US keyboard
<ompaul> allheroesfall, I am not aware of anyone doing that, if you were to I would suggest just making the room available with a livecd using gparted for the repartioning not killing off the swap altogether remember the swap has to be on the same partition as it was before or you have to mount the drive and change /etc/fstab on the installed drive by hand - when done you have to then ad the space to the primary partition, however this seems like too much ef
<ompaul> fort for very little gain, what size is your hard drive your linux space and your swap and is there anything else on the drive, also how much data have you got in /home
<nickrud> mythicness, have you seen http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu
<fwp> hi
<fwp> I installed ubuntu and I enabled root to login
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<fwp> but it doesn't look like i've got access to do anything
<mythicness> ill take a look thanks nickrud
<fwp> when I login as root
<monomaniacpat> I'm a desperate young maiden in dire need of some help
<DBO> ok, whats the problem maiden?
<fwp> monomaniacpat: yes, but are you a hot desperate young maiden?
<ompaul> fwp that link ^^^ up a few lines that will tell you how to remove that access and deal with not having root
<BlueSwirl> let down your hair, that'll solve it
<monomaniacpat> my mum tells me so
<allheroesfall> ompaul, i know how to use gparted i just don't know how to add the free space to my main partition
<seraphim> yet more important...a female maiden?
<lsuactiafner> desperate for a hot young maiden...
<DBO> monomaniacpat, problem
<monomaniacpat> I was following these guidelines.
<mythicness> nickrud: that is ivtv, not the Xdriver
<monomaniacpat> http://www.cwelug.org/cgi-bin/wiki.cgi?Wpc11v4#source
<nickrud> mythicness, sorry, I just followed a howto link in their wiki
<ompaul> allheroesfall, no idea if anyone ever did that was not on lvm
<ssam> forums are back
<DBO> monomaniacpat, ok, so erm, well done?  whats the issue?
<HymnToLife> DBO> it's not working XD
<DBO> yes, that much I gathered, but I wonder where
<Determinist> ok, what have they done to xchat?!?
<DBO> you see, my crastal ball is in a state of disrepair =P
<monomaniacpat> sudo pump -i wlan0
<monomaniacpat> Operation failed.
<allheroesfall> ompaul, doesn't ubuntu use lvm ?
<ompaul> allheroesfall, not unless you enabled it
<HymnToLife> DBO> crystal balls suck, I use penguins guts :p
<monomaniacpat> right near the end before pinging
<allheroesfall> ompaul, and that when you first install it   right?>
<DBO> monomaniacpat, "ifconfig" then post the results to pastebin
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<DBO> (for your linking pleasure)
<ompaul> allheroesfall, that is when I would use it, never tried converting stuff after (I imagine that it could be done but the phrase too much grief comes to mind)
<mythicness> how do i find the path to X source?
<fwp> ompaul
<fwp> I can't do anything on this system
<fwp> can't access network settings
<j1p> Hey, i tried to compile the newest stable kernel from kernel.org (2.6.16.11), and ended up failing on booting, I got this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13005, then got thrown to a busy box ash shell, im assuming i didnt configure the module for my XFS partitions(/ and /home) correctly, but im not sure
<fwp> etc
<monomaniacpat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13006
<Determinist> damnit, they've ruined my beloved X-chat :/
<HymnToLife> Determinist> what's wron with Xchat ?
<ompaul> fwp, you have done something totally none standard, is the user you are logged on with the initial user you created?
<monomaniacpat> I had it up a minute ago with wlan0 - that might have been through the network connections gui
<fwp> oaimage: yea
<fwp> ompaul: yeah
<Determinist> HymnToLife: did you see the new xchat on dapper beta?
<HymnToLife> nopethat's why I'm sking ;)
<HymnToLife> asking*
<ompaul> fwp, got a terminal open?
<Determinist> HymnToLife: you really dont want to :/
<fwp> ompaul, yep
<DBO> monomaniacpat, yeah, I see your problem now, "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<mythicness> how do i find the path to X source?
<iuso-voted> can anyone tell me what those VIO modules are in 90-modprobe.rules ?
<jobezone> mythicness: how did you install the source of X?
<ompaul> fwp, run this and give me the result please     >>> sudo id <<< and don't include the <> parts :)
<HymnToLife> Determinist> souce compiling fun to go then I guess
<fwp> uid=0(root)
<fwp> etc
<HymnToLife> it's been ages since I didn't compile anything
<amphi> HymnToLife: you are compiling continuously?
<eddie_stone> does anyone knows how to install jude?
<Determinist> HymnToLife: less features, alot of annoying defaults, layout changed and not for the better.
<TI_Uhl> hello
<monomaniacpat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13007 OK, there it is again, no change in circumstances
<HymnToLife> except VLC since the Ubuntu build sucks
<HymnToLife> less features.. Seems Linus was kind of right
<DBO> monomaniacpat, you didnt do anything to cause it to suddenly show up?
<bimberi> Determinist: xchat or schat-gnome?
<TI_Uhl> does anyone know where i can get help setting up my pinnacle pctv stereo card ? i can't get it to work and it seems like there is little or no help on the forum or google ?
<bimberi> *xchat-gnome
<ompaul> fwp, so it appears that sudo can do stuff - please do this >>gksudo disks-admin<< see what happens
<ompaul> fwp, the password it wants is the user fwp
<monomaniacpat> no, Sorry, look at the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13007 - wlan is there again, but I still get operation failed
<Determinist> bimberi: i have no idea really, it said xchat when i installed it. wasnt installed by default
<mythicness> when i run make it returns:
<mythicness> Run xmkmf /PATH_TO_X_SOURCE/
<mythicness> can someone please tell me what to do?
<Determinist> bimberi: wait, it says xchat-gnome 0.11 in the about box, does that mean there's still hope? :D
<fwp> ompaul
<_jason> mythicness: what are you compiling?
<HymnToLife> mythicness> are you actually trying to compile X ?
<fwp> it says command not found
<fwp> disks-admin
<fwp> ?
<fwp> gksudo disks-admin
<fwp> I did
<TI_Uhl> does anyone know where i can get help setting up my pinnacle pctv stereo card ? i can't get it to work and it seems like there is little or no help on the forum or google ? anyone ?
<DBO> monomaniacpat, try giving it a static IP
<bimberi> Determinist: kk - most likely xchat then (which i haven't looked at)
<_jason> fwp: are you running gnome?
<jobezone> mythicness: by default you don't have the source code of programs in your disk.
<mythicness> I am compiling IVTV's Xdriver
<eddie_stone> jude
<monomaniacpat> how do I go about doing that?
<fwp> _jason: yes... I assume so... default install
<ompaul> fwp, what did you install, please put all your items for me on one line? and are you running gnome brown desktop :)
<fwp> i'm running ubuntu 5.10
<ompaul> fwp, did you try to use any particular software to help your machine?
* Determinist cries with joy
<fwp> ?
<fwp> no
<fwp> but something failed in the install it said
<DBO> monomaniacpat, "ifconifg wlan0 <ip>"
<Determinist> my beloved xchat is back :)
<mythicness> wow i am so lost
<mythicness> grrr
<ompaul> fwp, stop using the enter key, in the place of a comma, its very annoying and hard to follow
<mythicness> spent 6 hours trying to get output going on my tv card so annoying
<fwp> ok...
<Determinist> phew, there's still the good old xchat here
<ompaul> fwp, so it did not install correctly
<HymnToLife> ompaul> you know, !enter kind of works ;)
<HymnToLife> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ ifconifg wlan0 <192.168.1.1>
<monomaniacpat> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<_jason> mythicness: from what you pasted, it seems to jsut be isntructions to run a command
<monomaniacpat> --?
<j1p> guys I think my initrd/init scripts aren't working right, i just compiled a the newest kernel, but booting into it i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13005, any help?
<_jason> monomaniacpat: I doubt you use <>
<HymnToLife> monomaniacpat> without the ><
<DBO> monomaniacpat, no <>
<raptros-v76> Determinist: so you thought they screwed up xchat
<DBO> oops, thanks guys!
<jobezone> mythicness: to get the source of X, enter the directory where you want your source to be, and do 'apt-get source xserver-xorg'
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ ifconifg wlan0 192.168.1.1
<monomaniacpat> bash: ifconifg: command not found
<DBO> you have a typo in ifconfig
<harisund> monomaniacpat: What are you trying here? To connect your wireless to an essid? I think you should be using iwconfig instead of ifconfig here.
<monomaniacpat> heh!
<mythicness> all i need to know is /PATH_TO_X_SOURCE
<Determinist> raptros-v76, well, yeah, you install the beta, open up what you know is xchat by the gnome menu and wham lol
<mythicness> howcome thats so difficult?
<ompaul> fwp, so it did not install correctly, was that an application or the actual install
<fwp> ompaul, what do you suggest I do? it was a package
<mythicness> oh ok
<jobezone> mythicness: right, but for that you'll need to get the X SOURCE, the source code of X.
<mythicness> thanks
<mythicness> ill do that
<HymnToLife> Determinist> gotta try it
<DBO> harisund, no, she wants an IP from what I can tell... or at least thats what her walkthrough wants, I just blindly give what they want
<ompaul> fwp, what package?
<HymnToLife> will be great to make fun of GNOME
<fwp> ompaul: can't remember...
<ompaul> fwp, did you use the command line?
<harisund> DBO: She wants an ip from where? if it is from an access point, dhclient should be used. Or are we talking static IP here?
<jobezone> mythicness: create a temp directory,, and do the command I told you above.
<monomaniacpat> Should this correct the prob - still getting operation failed
<fwp> I did gksudo disks-admin
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.1
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ sudo pump -k
<monomaniacpat> patrick@ubuntu:~$ sudo pump -i wlan0
<DBO> harisund, I think her NDISwrapper is fubared
<scorchsaber> Hey, I'm having troubles with Java. Now, don't laugh, I want to play runescape :). Silly, but I've got the urge to. This has highlighted some problem: Java actually doesn't work with it--It loads a bit of the way through (maybe even getting into the game screen) but then just freezes. Do I need a newer version than 1.4 provided with Ubuntu?
<DBO> but Im a NDIS n00b, you go ahead and take over
<ompaul> monomaniacpat, STOP pasting we have paste.ubuntu-nl.org for that, thanks
<harisund> DBO: oh ok. So what is your suggested fix?
<monomaniacpat> OK
<biovore> DBO: ndis emulated the windows kernel.. of course its fubared :-P
<unreal_dr> biovore: lol
<unreal_dr> biovore: good one
<scorchsaber> One other thing: I'm trying to use Mozilla 1.5, which I just installed--not sure if thats the problem or not.
<harisund> monomanicpat: Ok let's see what we have got. Do you have the patience to go over everything again?
<DBO> harisund, I want to try giving her an entirely static assignment.  ESSID, Netmask, IP, the works
<scorchsaber> Should I go to Java.com and install theirs somehow?
<biovore> !java
<HymnToLife> !tell scorchsaber about ff1.5
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<monomaniacpat> I guess so
<zzz_> I can't print to a file in firefox.If i do it ,firefox will force close.Why?
<jobezone> scorchsaber: and install the 'SUN java' mentioned in that ubuntu link.
<monomaniacpat> here goes
<harisund> DBO: I doubt static connection will work with a wireless access point. Have you ever tried it before? I was informed by someone static is only for wired ethernet. OF course I wcould be wrong.
<fwp> ompaul: it says bash: command not found
<DBO> harisund, you would be wrong
<zzz_> Anybody has ideas about this
<DBO> harisund, done it before many times
<HymnToLife> fwp> which command ?
<ompaul> fwp, when did you do the install?
<scorchsaber> Hymtolife, I already HAVE firefox 1.5
<fwp> about 3 hours ago
<harisund> DBO: Oh glad to hear that. So in that case, what wireless access point would the card be associated with?
<fwp> HymnToLife, gksudo disks-admin
<harisund> Something that is forced through the interfaces file?
<HymnToLife> hmm
<scorchsaber> friggin eh...
<HymnToLife> are you using GNOME ?
<fwp> yes
<HymnToLife> now THAT's weird
<_jason> fwp: apt-cache policy gnome-system-tools | grep -i Installed
<ompaul> HymnToLife, no bash could not find it - and they have gnome and enabled root - and who knows what else
<DBO> harisund, you have to set the ESSID with iwconfig, and then set the ip and netmask with ifconfig
<DBO> I dont need to set it permenantly, just temporarly
<harisund> Ah ! Interesting. Now that's something I have never tried before.
<__mikem> I always enable root, you never know when you need to repair your file system as I found out when I was on a trip a while ago
<DBO> ...are you mocking me?
<ompaul> fwp, okay, if I was handed your machine right now on my bench I would forget about the install, I would reinstall, and this time read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo and don't enable root then come in here for help
<harisund> DBO: But the thing is, monomaniacpat can't be using pump then, right?
<jobezone> mythicness: has it downloaded the source?
<zzz_> Anybody can help meI can't print to a file in firefox.If i do it ,firefox will force close.Why?
<DBO> harisund, her idea, not mine
<harisund> DBO: oh ok .
* HymnToLife aggres with ompaul 
<ssam> dbo, 700 people
<HymnToLife> agrees*
<lrosen> hey guys
<DBO> ssam, we hit 760 before
<lrosen> can I ask something
<DBO> yes
<HymnToLife> lrosen> no you can't
<lrosen> k
<DBO> hes kidding
<biovore> lolz
<DBO> ask
<lrosen> I have a firewall drive connected to my machine
<HymnToLife> it's forbidden hre, do you think you're in a help channel ?
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<fwp> Installed (none)
<lrosen> it didnt automount (XFCE)
<fwp> _jason
<lrosen> how can I check what device it is
<ssam> dbo i bet you get to 1000 on dapper release day
<polpak> lrosen, you mean firewire?
<lrosen> sorry
<lrosen> firewire
<DBO> ssam, think that might qualify as a DoS attack...
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<juztin> how do i burn iso's with ubuntu?
<_jason> fwp: replace gnome-system-tools with ubuntu-desktop and see what it says
<ompaul> DBO, no its just getting where hit should do :-)
<HymnToLife> juztin> k3b
<polpak> juztin, right click select write cd?
<monomaniacpat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13008
<lrosen> can I get a connected HD device listing?
<fwp> _jason: Installed: (none) :/
<_jason> fwp: did you say your install did not complete?
<amphi> juztin: I like cdrecord
<jobezone> mythicness: if so, you need to give the path in front of the program you're running. It's probably '<directory where you ran the apt-get source command and all the stuff got downloaded>/xorg-x11-6.9.0.dfsg.1/xc/'
<fwp> _jason: yeah
<sun_> hi whats the easist way to copy a dvd
<ompaul> Irosen click on system administration disks
<lrosen> im in XFCE, not gnome
<juztin> k3b looks user friendly...gonna give it a shot :)
<_jason> ompaul: do you think it would work to just try installing ubuntu-desktop for fwp?
<mian1ak> does the standard ubuntu cd contain kubutu and xubuntu?
<ompaul> _jason, check space first :-)
<Sionide> mian1ak, nope
<HymnToLife> juztin> k3b is maybe the best CD burning app ever
<mian1ak> Sionide, ok ty
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Is Big_Mutha the wireless network that you are trying to connect to?
<sun_> hi whats the easist way to copy a dvd
<_jason> fwp: how much free space do you have on the drive?
<monomaniacpat> yers
<Sionide> mian1ak, they're a short command away though once the standard ubuntu is installed..
<harisund> And do you own that? As in, can you change its settings etc?
<sysop_> sun_: k3b ;-)
<ompaul> mian1ak, you could install the "server" and then install kubuntu-desktop
<Sionide> mian1ak, open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu" and it'll install all the relevant packages, there are proper HOWTOs on the wiki and stuff
<lrosen> is there anyway to get a listing of active devices?
<zzz_> What's wrong with my firefox.I can't print anything.But i can print in openoffice.Would anybody please help me or give me some hints,thanks in advance
<HymnToLife> Sionide> xubuntu-desktop, more likely
<fwp> _jason: 2.2G
<Sionide> HymnToLife, aye.. close enough :) (oops)
<_jason> fwp: free, not total correct?
<ompaul> mian1ak, as machine pauses while booting you can type server then when it wakes up afterward you can do >>>sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop<<<
<fwp> yes
<_jason> fwp: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, cross your fingers
<fwp> 3.8G total, it's a shit box.
<mian1ak> ompaul, Sionide ok i get it, thanks :)
<ompaul> fwp, we don't do any bad language here - rather rigid about that
<jobezone> zzz_: can you print with gnome apps, like gedit?
<lrosen> can anyone tell me howto get a listing of connected devices
<polpak> fwp, you can fit ubuntu into a couple of gigs and still have room to work with. It's really pretty small
<monomaniacpat> yes big_mutha is my router/ network
<zzz_> jobezone,thanks.I can print it with gedit successfully
<polpak> lrosen, dmesg ?
<jobezone> lrosen: what do you mean? conected peripherals? 'lspci' and 'lsusb' give you the pci and usb devices on your computer.
<harisund> monomaniacpat: And how have you configured it? Do you have any other computer connected to it?
<HymnToLife> lrosen> lspci
<polpak> jobezone, it's a firewire HD
<ompaul> fwp, 3.8 yuk -- install server and xfce-desktop and gdm if it fails again, I think that is that is too small to get any reasonable use from the box
<lrosen> jobezone: im looking for firewire prefs
<jobezone> zzz_: are you using ubuntu's firefox, or did you install a different version from firefox website?
<monomaniacpat> I do have an xp and osx mac connected, though not right now
<zzz_> and I remember i can print with firefox before.
<Stormchaser> I have a question: Are there any known problems with libgtk / libgdk in the dapper repository?
<zzz_> jobezone,yes .i am using ubuntu's firefox and i did't install other versions
<harisund> monomaniacpat: One last question. Is it encrypted? As in using a WEP key?
<monomaniacpat> yes
<harisund> monomaniacpat: WEP, right?
<cafuego> firewire prefs?
<monomaniacpat> yes
<zzz_> I got nothing from system logs
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Ok. Here the first command. "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid Big_Mutha key <enter_your_key>"
<harisund> monomaniacpat: And here is your second command. "sudo pump -i wlan0"
<jobezone> lrosen: firewire preferences? mmm.. not sure if you can change the preferences of firewire, without recompiling linux (kernel). But, have a look at the /proc directory. This is a special directory showing all kinds of information of linux and your system. There are directories, and files there. For example, /proc/cpuinfo tell you all about your CPU.
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Hopefully that should get your machine connected, considering that your Windows and Mac machines could connect and wlan0 is identified (it would have been a pain if it hadn't)
<zzz_> Does printing with firefox rely on any other services except for cups?
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Any luck? trying out the command?
<jobezone> zzz_: when did it stop working? No, I think it uses cups... It crashes, you say?
<TheOmnipotentWan> I'm trying to compile amaroK from source, but it tells me I don't have xine-lib.
<DBO> harisund, patience, typing that key is slow =P
<TheOmnipotentWan> Anyone know which package that would be?
<monomaniacpat> harisund: get ready to make babies lover boy!
<harisund> monomaniacpat: hmmm... do I assume it worked then?
<monomaniacpat> yessirree - tonights you
* DBO gives harisund the keys to the car
<Determinist> ok, i want msttcorefonts back :/
<monomaniacpat> * lucky night *lunges*
<DBO> clean it up when you are done
<jobezone> zzz_: it definitelly uses CUPS, so if it's not working with firefox, but working with others, it's a bug with firefox. There's an easy fix you can try... removing and reinstalling firefox. You want to try it? If so, say so, and I can help.
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Glad to hear that it worked. By the way, where did you get pump from?
<zzz_> When i  clicked "print" ,firefox will be forced close.jobezone
<DBO> harisund, its in the repos
<lrosen>  I just want to mount my EXT3 external firewire drive in XFCE
<harisund> monomaniacpat: pump is not installed by default in Ubuntu. dhclient is the preferred dhcp client. Pump is used I think in Mepis and a few other distros.
<lrosen> can someone help me
<zzz_> Yes,jobezone,i 'll do it
<HymnToLife> zzz_> have you tried running it from the comand line and seeing if anything is displayed when it crshes ?
<zzz_> One second
<harisund> DBO: yes, I too had installed pump once. Its a nice piece of software too, but somehow doesn't give the same descriptive status while connecting as pump does, but pump just seems better at times.
<zzz_> No,HymnToLife.Oh, good idea,i 'll try it firstly
<DBO> harisund, so pumps error was caused because it needed an ESSID?
<DBO> (and the key)
<harisund> More so I think because it needed the key.
<monomaniacpat> synaptci
<monomaniacpat> *ic
<DBO> harisund, I see, should have thought of that one... I guess thats another one for my black book
<harisund> DBO: And from the PasteBoard id that monomaniacpat has posted earlier,I am assuming pump was looking in the wrong place for an ip.
<zzz_> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla-fire fox/components/libgfxps.so: undefined symbol: FTC_Image_Cache_New
<harisund> DBO: Great. Good to know everything worked out fine.
<monomaniacpat> I tried ripping out the wired connection and I can't access web pages - how do I know the wireless is working/ how do I get it to work unwired
<zzz_> HymnTolife and jobezone,i got the error messages
<jobezone> lrosen: sorry, I never played with external firewire hardrives in my life... But you could check something. Unplug the hardrive. then run in a command line 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' . Then plug the hardrive, and see the new output from the terminal. Then paste it in the Pastebin (link is in the topic of the channel).
<harisund> monomanicpat: The output of ifconfig tells what is connected and what is not.
<HymnToLife> zzz_> at least you have something to work on :p can't help you with it though...
<jobezone> zzz_: then paste them in the pastebin website.
<monomaniacpat> ?
<harisund> monomaniacpat: execute "ifconfig" on your command line. If possible, past the output onto PasteBoard,and I will walk you through how to read it.
<scorchsaber> I installed Java off of their website, according to the Wiki, but now I can't run Java at all in mozilla firefox
<scorchsaber> It wants me to install plugins
<scorchsaber> how do I fix this?
<harisund> scorchsaber: Are you able to see information relating to Java when you type about:plugins in your Firefox address bar?
<_jason> scorchsaber: what version of firefox and what verison of ubuntu?
<scorchsaber> 1.5, 5.10
<disco_stu> Hi Everybody
<_jason> scorchsaber: you need to manually create symlinks in the firefox/plugins directory
<eobanb_> hi, disco_stu
<harisund> scorchsaber: Are we talking about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<monomaniacpat> OK... hang on - I think I understand the information - I'd just like to know why I can't disconnect the wire now - ?
<dbarnett> I have a question on that line too. I seem to be missing a bunch of fonts in my flash plugin (yes I installed the gsfonts and gsfonts-x11)
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Once you know your wireless is up, you can stop your wired connection using "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" then you can safely remove the ethernet wire.
<scorchsaber> How do I make a symbolic link?
<harisund> scorchsaber: The instructions are in the wiki.
<polpak> dbarnett, have you installed msttcorefonts ?
<DBO> scorchsaber, man ln
<disco_stu> Can anybody give me some advice here...  I am trying to use Amule - but it says that port 4662 is not available...  I have allowed that port in my router - but it still doesn't work?  Any ideas?
<dbarnett> polpak: I don't think so, just installed what was in the wiki
<bimberi> scorchsaber: ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link
<scorchsaber> The WIKI said to go to the OFFICIAL page if I have an unnoficial built (such as 1.5)
<scorchsaber> thank you bimberi
<polpak> dbarnett, well you might want them as they're fairly common
<harisund> monomaniacpat: And once again, if you want to stop wireless and start wired, you would do "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down" "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" "sudo pump -i eth0"
<dbarnett> trying that now. Thanks!
<polpak> dbarnett, in the ms world anyway
<ShadowNova> Does anyone know where I can easily get "libvisual0.2"
<harisund> scorchsaber: Which wiki page are you talking about?
<harisund> scorchsaber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins has everything nicely.
<_jason> !+find libvisual0.2
<ubotu> already running (debian, ubuntu) => exceeded allowed forked processes count (1?).
<_jason> uh huh...
<HymnToLife> shadow > http://www.google.com
<dbarnett> polpak: hmm, still no flash (www.strangeradventures.com example)
<HymnToLife> ShadowNova*
<ShadowNova> I did google it, but what I found wouldn't install
<bimberi> _jason: sorry, i'm running it in /query
<_jason> bimberi: ah :)
<jobezone> disco_stu: you also need to open that port in ubuntu. Firestarter is a easy GUI to do it.
<polpak> dbarnett, yeah. me either
<polpak> dbarnett, complain to the website that they need to embed their fonts =p
<scorchsaber> uhhh...stupid question that I've wondered about for a while: In the console, how do I get into a subfolder without cd (thewholedamnpath)?
<dbarnett> heh
<jobezone> disco_stu: I usually open 3 ports for amule, the ones mentioned in the configuration window of amule.
<zzz_> jobezone,i got something from google
<bimberi> _jason: ... and got no results
<bimberi> :)
<harisund> scorchsaber: if you find out a way to do so, please do let me also know :)
<HymnToLife> scorchsaber> you don't, that's what cd is for, why do you neet something else ?
<monomaniacpat> harisund: still there? my connections dieing I think
<scorchsaber> ...
<zzz_> "Reverting to use libfreetype v6.3.5 (the one that comes with hoary) resolved the problem."
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Yeah I am here. What happned?
<harisund> monomaniacpat: Connection is dying in the sense?
<scorchsaber> HymToLife: So I can, for instance, explore, rather than having to go deep in, and type long
<scorchsaber> Sometimes I don't know where everything is
<scorchsaber> so I dir
<scorchsaber> and then cd the whole damened thing again
<disco_stu> How do I use firestarter?
<jobezone> scorchsaber: going up is 'cd ..', or you can enter a directory bellow your own with 'cd directory_name', and of course, like you did, 'cd all/the/path'
<_jason> !info libvisual0.2
<zzz_> How can i check the version of libfreetype in ubuntu
<harisund> scorchsaber: You could use some command line explorer sort of a tool.. mc is a powerful tool.. anybody know any others?
<HymnToLife> scorchsaber> ls /path/to/dir will list all the files and subdirs of it
<dbarnett> Is there someone I could talk to here about getting someone unbanned?
<zzz_> What commads should i user
<polpak> dbarnett, the ops?
<scorchsaber> HymTolife: That involves just as much typing
<zith> what do people generally use for an imap mail server?
<dbarnett> yes, I'm asking if any of them wish to talk to me:)
<scorchsaber> Hymtolife: If not more
<scorchsaber> no, just as much
<HymnToLife> I don't really get what you want to do
<polpak> dbarnett, Seveas might be around if you ask for him by name =)
<_jason> ShadowNova: it doesn't seem to be in breezy, but it is in dapper fyi
<dbarnett> Seveas: are you around and willing to be kowtowed to
<disco_stu> I didn't have firestarter installed - does that matter?
<IYY> how would I change xsettings (mainly the icon theme for epiphany and nautilus) without gnome?
<bimberi> dbarnett: '/msg ubotu ops' and look for any of those nicks being active in the channel
<Fensta> guh I still cant get dual boot to work
<Fensta> I need some help people
<dbarnett> thanks
<Fensta> I installed ubuntu.. and grub... but it still goes into windows
<bimberi> dbarnett: np :)
<amphi> Fensta: the grub info pages have many useful examples
<Fensta> I dont get the grub option
<jobezone> zzz_: you probably have the package libfreetype6 ('apt-cache show libfreetype6')
<HymnToLife> Fensta> You have to tell your BIOS to boot from the drive where GRUB is installe, I assume you have more than one
<jobezone> zzz_: can you give me that link you read?
<Fensta> yes... and it is partitioned
<Fensta> sata drive
<Fensta> but I think it is seeing my pata drive first
<scorchsaber> How do I know exactly where the parts of a package are installed?
<Fensta> my sata drive is parttioned 3 times..... 1 winxp and 1 linux and 1 swap
<HymnToLife> scorchsaber> in the package's info page in Synapric
<monomaniacpat> I tried the steps you suggested and it just stops altogether
<monomaniacpat> The only way I got it back up was to open network connections and deactivate/ activate
<monomaniacpat> argh, my connection is vadged
<HymnToLife> you havec an "Installed files" tab
<monomaniacpat> hello?
<scorchsaber> where is the info page?
<HymnToLife> don't remeber exactly, just look around for it
<Fensta> HymnToLife...do you think my mbr is on a different drive?
<scorchsaber> Do you mean Properties?
<jobezone> scorchsaber: you can use synaptic, and right-click a package, and choose properties (I think). The window that pops-up has a list of installed files of the package.
<HymnToLife> Fensta> each drive has it's own MBR
<zzz_> jobezone.http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=257705&page=6
<HymnToLife> scorchsaber> mybe, somethink like that, I'm not on my Ubuntu atm
<disco_stu> Is there a firewall automatically installed with Ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> disco_stu> yes, it's called iptables
<monomaniacpat> My connection is all over the place at the moment - hopefully it's better now
<Fensta> well I dont get it HymnToLife.... I fixed my mbr... then reinstalled and it still isnt showing up
<disco_stu> How do I edit it?
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<monomaniacpat> I put eth0 down and it all just STOPPED
<Fensta> any ideas HymnToLife?
<HymnToLife> Fensta> as I told you, ech drie has its own MBR. On your IDE drive's MBR there is the Windows boot loader and on your SATA's there is GRUB
<amphi> disco_stu: or use iptables(8); there are howtos and other docs at netfilter.org
<HymnToLife> so you have to tell your BIOS you want to use your SATA's MBR to boot
<Fensta> my sata has winxp and linux
<Fensta> the ide is just storage
<robert__> hi there
<Fensta> and my bios is set to boot from the sata
<scorchsaber> Java is now working, at least, it seems to be
<HymnToLife> then GRUB didn't install properly I guess
<Fensta> but it keeps loading xp
<robert__> I just installed this ysytem but never asked me for the root passwd and I am crazy now
<Fensta> HymnToLife.. I have done it several times to ensure :\
<robert__> is there a way to fix this?
<Fensta> I think it is perhaps installing to the wrong place or something
<jobezone> zzz_: mmm... that post was made in  05-01-2005 . And you did say that it worked once... Do you have a postscript printer (as it's what happened to that guy)?
<bimberi> !tell robert__ about root
<amphi> Fensta: you never see the grub screen?
<Fensta> never amphi
<synobazz> hey every1
<Fensta> makes no sense
<robert__> yes
<HymnToLife> and you're not getting the GRUB menu ?
<amphi> Fensta: try booting off a livecd and reinstalling grub
<Fensta> no... however it asked if I wanted to install it to the mbr.. and I chose yes.. and it did
<bimberi> robert__: ubuntu uses sudo (check for a /msg from ubotu)
<synobazz> please help me: how do i atom. connect to a smb share at start up?
<HymnToLife> or maybe it installed on your IDE, try booting from it
<Fensta> but it installed hd0 and I wonder if that is the IDE drive instead of the sata
<zith> !tell zith about root
<synobazz> autom.
<amphi> Fensta: boot off the cd, mount the hd / somewhere, chroot to it, and run grub-install
<HymnToLife> Fensta> I think so too, try booting from it
<Fensta> so take the boot flag off of my sata and put it on for the ide?
<amphi> Fensta: grub doesn't care about the bootable flag
<HymnToLife> Fensta> just put your IDE in First Boot Device in your BIO
<jobezone> zzz_: when firefox crashes, do you get the same error as that guy in that linuxquestions post?
<synobazz> ??? is it possible anyhow ?? (i mean, i know that it is possible, but how??)
<scorchsaber> Java still won't run runescape--any ideas why?
<zzz_> Yes,jobezone.I have a postscript printer
<Fensta> so the bootable flag doesnt matter.. just what mbr the pc finds first?
<HymnToLife> exactly
<Fensta> ok
<Fensta> let me give this stuff a try
<HymnToLife> which is the one you tell the BIOS to boot at first
<Fensta> thx amphi and HymnToLife.. ill bbiab.. hopefully on linux
<HymnToLife> if it doesn't find any, it boots from the second and so on
<synobazz> how do i autom. connect to a smb share on start up...maybe even @ booting??
<zzz_> Oh,jobezone.I remember that i installed http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freetype/libfreetype6_2.1.10-1ubuntu1_i386.deb to make my ubuntu looking nice in chinese
<VR_> are the repo servers slow for any of you?
<zzz_> So...Maybe this is the problem.Right?
<_harm> 2
<capiCrimm> VR_, they were crapping out on me earlier(i.e. download speed of around 0)
<jobezone> zzz_:mmm, that's a more recent version than the one that exists in breezy. So yeah, that could be the problem.
<VR_> ah, ok, so it's not my connection.
<VR_> it's about 50kbps here
<jobezone> zzz_: if you have the same problem as that guy. But you can install again the breezy one. It's here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Ff%2Ffreetype%2Flibfreetype6_2.1.7-2.4ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e81b03be87a6b125385f7d40ee8d8fc7&arch=i386&type=main
<VR_> usually 500 though
<zzz_> Thank you very much,jobezone.
<capiCrimm> VR_, yeah, sometimes they slow down or get really slow. It might help if you switch your area or try a mirror in sources.lst.
<jobezone> zzz_: download from one of the mirrors, then install it using 'sudo dpkg -i libfretypeblahablah.deb' (Iassume you're on intel 32bits).
<jobezone> zzz_: you're welcome :)
<VR_> capiCrimm: thanks, will do
<mike> Kind of new to linux just wondering, is it possible to have gnome and KDE on one system?
<zith> what is the best way to transfer many files and folders over sftp?  i don't see a command in `sftp`
<zzz_> But i think i'd better leave it along,because i need to display chinese fold type correctly.
<dbarnett> mike: you can have them both installed
<HymnToLife> mike> yes, and even more if you ant
<mike> Is it hard to set up?
<dbarnett> mike: use the synaptic package manager should be easy
<jobezone> zzz_: ah.. and that was the only way to do it? install the new version? That sucks....
<HymnToLife> mike> no, I assume you're in gnome than run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install KDE
<dbarnett> or you could download a kubuntu live cd and play with that to see if you like that better
<_harm> mike i prefered KDE over Gnome but in dapper GNOME is really sexy
<zzz_> Yes.i am a newbie of ubuntu.Maybe one day,i 'll get a better method to fix it.jobezone.Thanks again!!!
<mike> jbarnett, if I install KDE too, how does the system know which one manager to boot? Does sysnaptic work that out for me?
<polpak> mike, on the login screen you can choose
<drexelxxxx> test
<HymnToLife> mike> you choose which environment you want to run at the login screen
<jobezone> zzz_: you're welcome. Enjoy your stay!
<polpak> mike, under session
<synobazz> please help me
<TheOmnipotentWan> What're the big differences between Gnome in Dapper and Gnome in Breezy?
<dbarnett> apparenltly it got sexy
<TheOmnipotentWan> I don't remember it giving me a stip-tease.
<_harm> TheOmnipotentWan it got sexier, orange instead of brown/caramel and it loads faster and its just pleasing to the eyes
<ssam_> wow, dapper beta 2 already https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000072.html
<{alejandro}> yeah
<mike> thanks for the help guys
<TheOmnipotentWan> I noticed the orange, yeah.
<{alejandro}> and the artwork is better
<{alejandro}> in general
<rfm> If I knew what versions of gnome were in dapper and breezy, I could tell you to look on the gnome website for "whats new in 2.xx"...
<HymnToLife> mike> you're welcome :)
<_harm> true
<TheOmnipotentWan> Although I changed the theme about five minutes after installing it.
<_harm> why?
<TheOmnipotentWan> But I haven't noticed any real appreciable difference in speed.
<{alejandro}> now I forget, does dapper use svg icons by default now?
<{alejandro}> (I don't remember because I normally use Tango icons)
<jobezone> rfm: dapper has 2.14, breezy 2.12
<TheOmnipotentWan> I think dapper uses default gnome icons.
<TheOmnipotentWan> Or at least it did when I installed flight 6.
<HymnToLife> version number incremented by .02
<{alejandro}> yeah thought so
<HymnToLife> that means 2 features removed :D
<{alejandro}> default gnome icons blow
<{alejandro}> why haven't they fixed this
<TheOmnipotentWan> Yeah, they're terrible.
<TheOmnipotentWan> Or at least they're terrible with the themes I like.
<{alejandro}> well they aren't SVG and they really ought to be
<{alejandro}> well mostly not svg
<slacker_1> anyone have any dist-upgrade problems from 5.04 to 5.10??
<{alejandro}> I never did when I did it
<_harm> slacker_1 no
<mike> When I install KDE, can I still access my gnome applications?
<theshibboleth> Not a directly ubuntu-related question but anyway maybe this has happened to others here--I accidently deleted the bookmarks folder in Firefox. I can still see the bookmarks, but I can't manage them. How can i fix this?
<jobezone> mike: Yes! and vice-versa (while in Gnome, acess KDE apps)
<slacker_1> harnthanks my burners broke and all i have is warty and hoary cd's:)
<synobazz> how do i auto connect to a network share on startup???
<mshade> synobazz, nfs or smb?
<crook> theshibboleth the solution is to use http://del.icio.us bookmars :}
<synobazz> smb
<mike> sorry for all the questions, just dont want to mess things up. Are the bianaries for synaptic all I need?
<TheOmnipotentWan> When you deleted the folder, did you really delete it, or is it sitting in the trash bin.
<mshade> ubotu, smb
<ubotu> mshade: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<TheOmnipotentWan> If the latter...Just restore it.
<mshade> ubotu, samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<mshade> synobazz, :)
<synobazz> thank u
<drexelxxxx> Does Ubuntu keep all of their repositories updated? for example I don't like it when I want to install something and Glibc version isn't high enough to run certain programs.
<thomasM> hello i've been trying to figure out what to do with zeroconf. I have the panel applet, however when i click on a network service, nothing is launched or happens.
<_jason> drexelxxxx: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and the provides security updates
<TheOmnipotentWan> Yeah, the repos are kept updated.
<drexelxxxx> thx
<dbarnett> thomasM: what do you want to use zeroconf for?
<thomasM> enable all repositories...
<thomasM> dbarnett: DAAP.
<drexelxxxx> I'm not complaining at all, but I was just wondering
<slacker_1> theshibboleth: should have a backup file and original in .mozilla/firefox/<profile-name) i would think
<drexelxxxx> for a free distro i'm very greatful
<thomasM> If i click on a network DAAP share, should it be launching rhythmbox to browse the service, or not?
<_harm> drexelxxxx which non free distro do u like ?
<drexelxxxx> Xandros
<thomasM> or is zeroconfig just there to show what's available to you, and you have to go pick up all of the clients yourself?
<drexelxxxx> it is pretty nice
<drexelxxxx> nicer than suse in my opinion
<_harm> urm..
<drexelxxxx> I can't do without apt
<theshibboleth> slacker_1: yeah, just found it. So I suppose I can delete all my bookmarks and import a back-up?
<_harm> hehe :D
<{alejandro}> well Dapper is special too drexelxxxx
<{alejandro}> it is the long term support release, with 3 years of support planned
<drexelxxxx> you can backup bookmarks from within firefox also
<thomasM> dapper is shaping up.....
<drexelxxxx> to an html file
<_harm> dapper is really doing well imho
<{alejandro}> yeah it is
<drexelxxxx> so is Google going to make a distro?
<thomasM> drexelxxx firefox keeps the bookmarks in an html file normally.
<_harm> i just whish i could say the same for xgl
<{alejandro}> warty and breezy were awkward to install but everything Just Worked with dapper
<_harm> thomasM no
<thomasM> o really?
<dbarnett> drexelxxxx: that's all rumor. I would guess not
<drexelxxxx> oh really thomas
<muraii> Hi there.
<drexelxxxx> that is new to me
<_harm> google isnt making a distro
<muraii> Anyone here use Blender 3D on Breezy?
<_harm> its all talk
<drexelxxxx> figures
<thomasM> hrmm well i've found an html file with my bookmarks before
<dbarnett> if anything they would make a gui on top of a bsd
<{alejandro}> muraii what you wanna know
<dbarnett> like apple did
<thomasM> maybe i did something to back them up like that.
<drexelxxxx> google is making a reputation of things like that
<{alejandro}> well speaking of bsd desktops I tried DesktopBSD and it is all sorts of nice
<slackern> hmm how would i do to update a group i joined without ending this session?
<drexelxxxx> MEPIS sux
<drexelxxxx> out of the box
<thomasM> so does ubuntu...
<robert__> where I can find information for configuring my ati pci all in wonder card to play tv?
<{alejandro}> robert__ you probably can't do it
<drexelxxxx> ubuntu works fine for me
<dbarnett> {alejandro}: freebsd spinoff?
<robert__> why alejandro?
<{alejandro}> dbarnett yes
<thomasM> after you tweak it and install non-free software.
<drexelxxxx> probably your hardware
<drexelxxxx> I don't have any problems
<{alejandro}> robert__ because there are no workng v4l drivers for it
<thomasM> mp3 worked out of the box?
<robert__> wow
<{alejandro}> robert__ look up GATOS
<drexelxxxx> haven't tried that
<thomasM> what kind of OS doesn't have mp3 support?
<drexelxxxx> maybe it is the software your trying too
<robert__> I will thabks
<thomasM> flash doesn't work
<{alejandro}> thomasM the kind that lets you install it later
<muraii> {alejandro}: I was trying to run it, but it said I didn't have libc++5.so or some such library.  Now, I know of the library to which it refers--libstdc++5; but I have libstdc++6 already installed.
<robert__> could gatos work?
<thomasM> well i know you can install it later, he's talking about "out of the box" though
<drexelxxxx> well there is a licensing thing
<muraii> I'm wondering if installing libstdc++5 will FUBAR anything.
<drexelxxxx> free distros have to leave stuff like that out
<drexelxxxx> like libdvdcss
<thomasM> not all...
<{alejandro}> muraii try reinstalling blender in synaptic
<holysmoke> I have a question, what is the best thing to type in fstab to add a secondary storage harddrive (hdb1) to your system??  I wouldnt mind just calling it storage
<{alejandro}> muraii just for kicks
<robert__> could gatos woks alejandro, or is just a guess?
<muraii> They're both considerd v3 of the GNU standard C++ library.
<{alejandro}> muraii and it won't
<muraii> {alejandro}: I'd like to use 2.41 if I can.
<{alejandro}> muraii then install the libistc++ 5
<muraii> {alejandro}: Are you aware of the differences covered by each library, even generally?
<{alejandro}> muraii with GNU tools it shouldn't be a problem
<muraii> I can google it, of course.
<jobezone> isn't libstdc++5 available in the repos?
<jimcooncat> Not having closed formats does force you to learn a bit about the distro, a least a good side effect
<xanza> #RSGaming
<robert__> Alejandro, could gatos works? or it's jus a guess?
<muraii> jobezone: Yeah, it is.  It's just that I have libstdc++6 installed already.
<drexelxxxx> Anybody know if Gentoo is good after it is setup?
<{alejandro}> muraii do it
<muraii> I assume they duplicate functionality, but perhaps I assume incorrectly.
<muraii> {alejandro}: Alrighty.
<{alejandro}> robert__ I had no luck but that was a few months ago
<robert__> ok
<robert__> I will try myself
<jimcooncat> drexelxxxx, I ran Gentoo servers for a while, good experience
<robert__> thaks
<drexelxxxx> ok
<drexelxxxx> yeah i'm working on gentoo right now and i'm learning a hell of a lot so far
<drexelxxxx> I have a lot of respect for the gentoo org
<jobezone> muraii: if the package doesn't conflict with 6, it can be installed as well.
<jimcooncat> I came to Ubuntu because I wanted to use the software quicker
<dbarnett> I'm surprised gentoo hasn't completely killed slackware
<{alejandro}> jobezone and muraii they shouldn't conflict since they are GNU tools
<jimcooncat> there are too many packages to play with to have to emerge them all
<drexelxxxx> slackware doesnt' even support my SATA
<drexelxxxx> at least 10.1 doesnt'
<{alejandro}> drexelxxxx this is because slackware is ridiculous
<muraii> Anyone played with Zenwalk 2+ (a Slackware derivative)?
<drexelxxxx> haha
<raptros-v76> hey, ive decided i might upgrade my release to dapper, is there anything im gonna have to worry about?
<jimcooncat> drexelxxxx, slack's on a different wavelength
<drexelxxxx> I haven't ever used it before
<thomasM> none at all
* jimcooncat has a brother that runs slack
<thomasM> just dist-upgrade
<{alejandro}> ratptros it has been smooth sailing for me thus far
<blind> How do I trace-route in ubuntu?
<drexelxxxx> traceroute
<drexelxxxx> that is a basic command
* HymnToLife has a girlfriend who runs Gentoo :p
<raptros-v76> there was a warning about evms
<dbarnett> hmm it seems like traceroute isn't installed by default
<thomasM> evms..
<drexelxxxx> hmm
<thomasM> i dunno
<drexelxxxx> do you have the path set to it?
<raptros-v76> ?
<drexelxxxx> do a updatedb
<drexelxxxx> then "locate traceroute"
<jimcooncat> blind, try Applications -> System Tools -> Network Tools
<drexelxxxx> without quotes
<drexelxxxx> yeah that too but if you like commands like I do I would get that
<jimcooncat> blind there's traceroute and whois and ping
<raptros-v76> well, ive got the website open.  if i suddenly dissapear without warning and dont come back, youll know i screwed up
<blind> but how do i do it via terminal
<jobezone> perhaps he needs to use traceroute with sudo?
<dbarnett> I don't appear to have it installed
<drexelxxxx> traceroute will work under all users most of the time
<muraii_> blender3d.org must've been dugg or slashdotted recently.
<dbarnett> try tracepath
<dbarnett> in /usr/sbin/
<jimcooncat> I have traceroute6
<{alejandro}> network tools should do it too
<dbarnett> tracepath appears to be traceroute + mtu info
<VR_> archives.ubuntu.com is really slow for me here. how can i choose laternate repos? what are some reliable ones?
<drexelxxxx> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/sbin
<VR_> alternate*
<blind> traceroute: unknown host 65.75.190.10 ... lol wtf
<jimcooncat> wow, that's weird, I don't have it on command line either
<drexelxxxx> traceroute www.yahoo.com
<HymnToLife> vr_ in which countryare you ?
<FearMoth> I have a castlewood orb internal IDE disk drive, anyone know if it's compatible with linux and how to install it?
<VR_> HymnToLife: US
<drexelxxxx> yahoo doesn't have a ICMP block
<blind> traceroute: unknown host 127.0.0.1
<drexelxxxx> permissiosn
<drexelxxxx> permissions
<HymnToLife> then try us.achives.ubuntu.com and so on
<TheOmnipotentWan> Isn't it tracepath in Ubuntu?
<VR_> HymnToLife: thats what i'm using right now
<blind> woop, that worked.
<blind> thanks TheOmnipotentWan
<HymnToLife> then remove the prefix
<TheOmnipotentWan> No problemo.
<HymnToLife> archive.ubuntu.com etc
<VR_> ok
<jobezone> isn't there a graphical app included by default, which does all kinds of things, like traceroute, whois, etc.
<thomasM> Network Tools
<thomasM> Network tools has all of that.
<TheOmnipotentWan> What he said.
<jobezone> right, that's the one
<thomasM> mmhrmmm
<thomasM> it's part of gnome.
<TheOmnipotentWan> There's something inherently wrong with doing tracepaths out of the command line, though.
<jimcooncat> aptitude says traceroute's not installed
<TheOmnipotentWan> jim:  Tracepath
<eneried> hello guys! does anybody know an alternative to amsn or gaim to conect to msn messenger?
<drexelxxxx> tracepath is the default
<HymnToLife> eneried> kopete
<thomasM> Kopete is good if you don't mind KDE libraries.
<{alejandro}> TheOmnipotentWan actually there is a very similar program that comes with OSX that I have grown fond of
<{alejandro}> that does all those network commands under one GUI roof
<VR_> HymnToLife: i removed the us. part, now it's fast again.
<drexelxxxx> traceroute6 is installed but I didn't know ubuntu was set like that
<eneried> HymnToLife, does kopete allows me to chat using earphones and mic?
<jimcooncat> "sudo apt-get install traceroute" works
<TheOmnipotentWan> alejandro:  I don't mean wrong with usability.
<HymnToLife> eneried> dunno, being deaf I never use it ;)
<TheOmnipotentWan> I've just been doing tracepaths and pings and whatnot in the command line for long enough that it just seems wrong to look at a graphical interface while I do it.
<VR_> HymnToLife: one question though... if im trying to install something over apt, and i notice its taking a long time, how do i stop the installation?
<drexelxxxx> I wish I could use OSX
<eneried> HymnToLife i c
<{alejandro}> heh
<HymnToLife> vr_ Ctrl+C
<thomasM> close the terminal... and you will have to finish configuring later.
<VR_> HymnToLife: thanks
<{alejandro}> OSX is so fun
<dbarnett> I love my mac
<amphi> I love my stinkpad
<drexelxxxx> Macintosh really started using their heads when they switch to the x86 arch
<doms> pangittttttttttttttttttt
<dbarnett> drexelxxxx: I'm drooling over a tripleboot powerbook
<amphi> triple mouse button'd be nice
<drexelxxxx> I wish their prices were lower though
<{alejandro}> drexelxxxx yeah but trusted computing gives me the willies
<dbarnett> my big problem with osX is the case insensitivity
<dbarnett> it really messes with some things
<dbarnett> like cvs
<{alejandro}> yeah that is gross
<jimcooncat> you guys remind me of when I saw my first Amiga
<{alejandro}> you can use UFS on it
<dbarnett> I had atticed something called blah and renamed it Blah
<{alejandro}> I do
<{alejandro}> which is fun
<drexelxxxx> OSX is really amazing
<drexelxxxx> brilliant minds behind that
<muraii__> drexelxxxx: I think the price/performance ratio is better than the advertised price would lead you to believe, in my admittedly humble opinion.
<TheOmnipotentWan> The guys who did FreeBSD?
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<drexelxxxx> but it will never go to the PC
<{alejandro}> It's OpenBSD actually
<{alejandro}> but yeah
<TheOmnipotentWan> Oh yeah?
<amphi> drexelxxxx: why is a mutant bsd running as monolithic task on mach 'amazing'?
<TheOmnipotentWan> I was under the impression it was freebsd.
<{alejandro}> pretty colors
<TheOmnipotentWan> How good is openbsd?
<TheOmnipotentWan> I heard it was more intended for security then anything else.
<dbarnett> Openbsd is nice if you don't need applications
<{alejandro}> look it up
<thomasM> thankyou jason..
<eneried> boys, are you talking about Darwin?
<thomasM> i hate fanboys.
<{alejandro}> heehee
<{alejandro}> fair enough
<biovore> TheOmnipotentWan: openbsd is good for security because nothing works on it.. :-/
<idhwang> HI..
<HymnToLife> like on servers, I'm thinking of switching my Linux serve to BSD
<TheOmnipotentWan> Haha...I guess that works.
<biovore> server it works good
<HymnToLife> so I can say "I'm running BSD unlike you fools who run Linux" :p
* biovore has a openbsd box
<jimcooncat> do you get such good chat support though
<{alejandro}> haha
<{alejandro}> which is promptly ruined by rabble rousers etc. etc.
<biovore> openbsd has a compiler.. just build your apps for it.. :-P
<eneried> dopes anybody know what yahoo messnger is avalilable on linux?
<HymnToLife> eneried> gaim, kopete...
<TheOmnipotentWan> Unfortunately, I know nada about programming.  I'm the definition of an end user.
<biovore> eneried: I think gaim dose it
<{alejandro}> eneried gaim will do it
<jimcooncat> eneried, yahoo has one, most use gaim, some use gyach-e
<{alejandro}> eneried or any other multi-protocol IM client
<eneried> another different to gaim?
<{alejandro}> Kopete
<{alejandro}> enereied what desktop you using
<plex0r> PROBLEM...
<plex0r> orinoco gold card is not being recognized :-/
<eneried> jimcooncat, gyach?
<jimcooncat> gyach-e, yahoo messenger-like with webcam
<muraii__> {alejandro}: Okay, so, another question: do you see a distinguishable difference between Blender 2.37 (the one in the Ubuntu repository) and 2.41?
<jimcooncat> manual install, very experimental
<muraii__> : knows this isn't Blender 3D support, BTW.
<muraii__> Er...
* muraii__ knows blah...
<{alejandro}> muraii__ 2.41 has probably got more
<plex0r> yeah...
<plex0r> no one?
<{alejandro}> muraii__ I haven't used it, but may try it on my OSX box
<eneried> jimcooncat, thanks :)
<jimcooncat> only does yahoo, best one I've seen for IM addicts
<{alejandro}> muraii__ if you are having issues with installing 2.41 2.37 will do fine
<muraii__> {alejandro}: Yeah, I have a 10.3.9 system (haven't gone Tiger yet), but the Ubuntu machine is the one I feel better working on.
<muraii__> {alejandro}: Yeah, I figured.
<muraii__> You know, though: newer, faster, better.  The documentation I managed to read implied that 2.41 was a fairly seminal release.
<dbarnett> is there an OSS music editor, like Acid Pro or the like
<muraii> dbarnett: Does Audion qualify?
<{alejandro}> muraii dapper has the version you are looking for
<Edison> hi everyone! does anyone know how to use webcam with linux??
<{alejandro}> (I didn't realize it, myself)
<Edison> cause i have one but i used with windows
<Edison> now i dont know how to use it with ubuntu
<jimcooncat> Edison, I've been studying webcams
<dbarnett> muraii: I don't see Audion in synaptic
<muraii> {alejandro}: Yeah, I read someone's post who'd switched to Dapper repositories and installed to Breezy with nary a problem.
<jimcooncat> Edison, first you should get it working with camorama
<{alejandro}> muraii might as well upgrade to dapper
<muraii> dbarnett: Crap, OS X only.
<muraii> Sorry.
<{alejandro}> and dbarnett audion isn't a linux app
<dbarnett> no worries
<{alejandro}> yeah
<dbarnett> I found one once and I can't remember the name!
<muraii> {alejandro}: Is dapper ready for prime time?
* dbarnett bangs his head
<jimcooncat> Edison, then figure out what you want to do with it: post to web pages, use Ekiga, iM, or what
<eneried> dapper works good with breezy packages
<{alejandro}> but dbarnett there are a bunch
<eneried> i'm usig it in this way :)
<{alejandro}> dbarnett poke around in synaptic
<eneried> not all the breezy packages, but some,
<dbarnett> nod, I am
<Edison> ok let me try camorama.....
<eneried> :)
<Edison> to see whats that about
<{alejandro}> dbarnett audacity is my fave
<Edison> cause is the first time i heard that program
<jimcooncat> Edison, if you have problems getting the stream going you need a driver
<dbarnett> {alejandro}: thanks I'll try it
<jimcooncat> !tell Edison about webcam
<Zero|Popcorn> Hey I need some help, my system hangs on Starting hot plug subsystem, I know this is asked alot but I don't know what to do :(
<Edison> thank u for the info
<AngryElf> hey all, i just ran nvidia's newes *.run and everything was fine until i rebooted then I get (EE) Failed to initialize nvidia kernel module --- but modprobe nvidia && /etc/init.d/gdm restart does not work either
<Zero|Popcorn> Does anyone know how to help me?
<muraii> dbarnett: http://linux-sound.org/one-page.html
<Edison> have u try easey cam2??
<Zero|Popcorn> for hotplug?
<jimcooncat> Zero|Popcorn, someone who knows more than me would need more info from you
<dbarnett> muraii: thanks!
<Zero|Popcorn> grahh please help me
<biovore> Zero|Popcorn: you can specify nohotplug as a kernel option.. but I will disable all the automagical kernel hardware detection..
<Zero|Popcorn> So how do I do this?
<jimcooncat> Edison, no I haven't tried that one
<muraii_> Zero|Popcorn: You can hit CTRL + C right as that part is coming up, and you'll skip it.
<Edison> ummmm ok
<Zero|Popcorn> it won't i've tried:(
<muraii_> That's not elegant, but it works.
<jimcooncat> I'm using camserve but will switch to motion when I figure it out
<muraii_> Zero|Popcorn: You have to be quick.
<Edison> so il to use camorama first then
<biovore> Zero|Popcorn: edit your boot options in grub (hit esc, and the e)
<muraii_> Zero|Popcorn: In my experience, you have about a second.
<Edison> try
<jimcooncat> Edison, camorama will tell you if your webcam's putting out
<Zero|Popcorn> kk ty
<Edison> ok thanks
<jimcooncat> So it's a good first app to try before the others
<muraii_> biovore: Yeah, that sounds smarter.
<runt> yo was up guys
<slipaway172> can somebody tell me if phproxy.jumingcrab.com is up.....i do have my server as a ubuntu machine
<runt> dude was is up with yall and all this ubuntu stuff
<jimcooncat> runt we have fun
<drexelxxxx> it is an ubuntu channel lol
<fwp> uh... this is #ubuntu
<fwp> lol
<slipaway172> i know
<Edison> it says: could not connect to video device
<Edison> so what do i do???
<muraii_> Edison: Drink.
<Edison> lol
<runt> i no but like im not a comp. geek so is it that hard to run ubuntu or something
<jimcooncat> !tell Edison about webcam
<Edison> hahahaha
<NickGarvey> you can boot form an extended partition right?
<runt> like can i do it if im not smart
* muraii_ smells a troll.
<runt> wat
<jimcooncat> you'll need a driver
<NickGarvey> sorry muraii, I had tacos
<muraii_> NickGarvey: That sounds good.
<fwp> lol
<NickGarvey> :)
<jimcooncat> runt, sure you can
<theshibboleth> hello (again). I'm looking for a video editor I can use to take images, put them together, and export them as an mpg movie
<muraii_> I wonder if I could get Ubuntu to compile for the 7.15 Hz Motorolla 68000 in my Amiga 500.
<muraii_> That'd be a hoot.
<muraii_> Or use the A500 as a firewall.
<BlueEalge> muraii_: The a500 is to prone to spontaneous combustion to be good as a firewall. :p
<doms> pangittttttttttttttttttt
<doms> creative how it works
<doms> how run it under camorama /dev/video error
<muraii_> BlueEalge: Certainly not from the processor.  Maybe because of fumes from the degrading plastic.
<BlueEalge> muraii_: ofcourse. :)
<theshibboleth> anyone have any ideas?
<drexelxxxx> Anybody had any luck installing KQEMU/
<drexelxxxx> ?
<biovore> theshibboleth: mplayer and mencoder can do that (take a series of jpeg,pngs to make into a movie
<biovore> but its a confussing process
<theshibboleth> biovore:ok... I'll look into it. thanks
<muraii_> theshibboleth: You might see if Blender3D would work for that.
<muraii_> I think the newest version has compositing functions.
<theshibboleth> muraii:k
<green_earz> theshibboleth: and for a video editor >   kino
<MrPockets> how does one go about changing the logon manager?
<muraii_> theshibboleth: It should be noted that I don't really have a clue about what I'm talking about.  I mean well, though.
<__mikem> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<__mikem> or dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<theshibboleth> green_earz: I tried kino, but I can't figure out how to import a picture file or if that's even possible
<mo0se> how do you install an .rpm... thingie?
<Wes> mo0se: i've had luck with alien
<jobezone> mo0se: you usually shouldn't, but if necessary do 'sudo alien -i package.rmp'
<Wes> mo0se: apt-get install alien fakeroot
<MrPockets> someone wanna refresh my memory on changing the logon manager?
* muraii_ started playing with Blender 2.41, and the OpenGL drawing was screwy, so he's trying 2.37a from the Breezy repositories.
<mo0se> i'm new to linux... heheh...
<mo0se> no idea what you guys just said...
<mo0se> i don't even know how to change the ip of my computer...
<mo0se> it says press the adminstrator mode..
<Edison> WHEN I TRY TO INSTALL THE CAMERA MONITOR IT SAYS: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop
<mo0se> but i can't find that button.
<mo0se> meh.
<chip42> mo0se: if that is the case, don't install the rpm. that is for distros that use redhat package management, which ubuntu does not. just gonna mess something up in the longrun
<chip42> mo0se: ie find a .deb in the repositories instead
<mo0se> ohh.
<mo0se> okay.
<mo0se> there isn't one.
<MrPockets> ...no, nothing?
<Flannel> mo0se: which program?
<mo0se> i'm trying to install something that'll let me see into my windows ntfs partition.
<Flannel> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<chip42> MrPockets: i think __mikem mentioned it earlier.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ... or something to that effect
<Flannel> follow that guide ;)
<mo0se> coool.
<thomasM> very.
<muraii> MrPockets: Um...do you mean replace GDM with KDM, or apply a theme to the existing logon manager?
<Edison>  WHEN I TRY TO INSTALL THE CAMERA MONITOR IT SAYS: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop
<MrPockets> i just wanna apply the theme
<thomasM> easy on the caps...
<__mikem> sudo dpkg-reconfigure should get the job done
<__mikem> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm rather
<Flannel> Edison: don't use caps, and we heard you the first time... 3 minutes ago.  If no one responds, they don't know, or are busy.  Anyway, in regards to your question, do you have build-essential installed?
<mo0se> the drive is mounted.
<Edison> sorry
<mo0se> i can already see it in konqueror...
<Edison> whats that??
<muraii> MrPockets: I could only point you to the Ubuntu wiki or some such, basically a Googling session; but I know it's pretty simple.
<Edison> is just that im new using ubuntu
<Flannel> Edison: build-essentials is the compiler and stuff required to compile stuff.  Anyway, are you sure you have to build from source?
<Edison> yes
<Flannel> Edison: usually you can find something that'll work in the repositories
<mo0se> it says "could not enter folder /media/sda2." which is my windows partition.
<MrPockets> whats the wiki url?
<jobezone> MrPockets: you can configure GDM in System->Administration->Login greeter (or something simillar)
<Flannel> MrPockets: wiki.ubuntu.com
<MrPockets> ah thats what i was loking for, thanks jobezone
<jobezone> MrPockets: welcome
<ablyss> jobezone, sudo gdmsetup works too
<mo0se> how do i run the terminal?
<Wes> Edison: make  sure there's a makefile in your directory
<jobezone> ablyss: ah, yes, you're right
<MrPockets> now is there anyway i can make the "lock screen" feature go to the Logon manager like Winblows does instead of the screen sdaver
<Wes> Edison: and make sure it has target "install" defined.
<scarn> i cant seem to untar an .tar.gz. its says "file not a .tar.gz or tar archive" ecven though it is
<dbarnett> mo0se: applications->Accesories->terminal
<intelikey> alt+f2  type xterm   or what ever term you have.
<dbarnett> mo0se: you can right click on it and add it to the toolbar
<Edison> yeah it does have a install file
<Edison> but it is not executing it
<Wes> Edison: Makefile
<muraii_> scarn: tar -xfv <filename>
<sexytrini> HELLO everyone
<bimberi> Edison: if the file is called INSTALL it is usually a text file describing how to install
<NickGarvey> hello
<muraii_> ...unless it's a .gz file, in which case you'll run "tar -xzfv <filename>"
<mo0se> i installed that script but i still get an error when trying to access the partition.
<Edison> yeah i know im following the steps
<sexytrini> i have a question? How do i set up a wirless network with ubuntu?
<bimberi> Edison: kk
<intelikey> can f come before v in that chain muraii ?
<scorchsaber> Hey, can anybody tell me why Runescape doesn't work on my linux computer?
<manji> hey, is pine in the apt repositories?
<jobezone> intelikey: yes :)
<muraii_> intelikey: I'm pretty sure it can.  You don't even need the v, I'm sure.
<Flannel> manji: yes
<manji> Flannel: what name is it under? couldnt find it myself
<intelikey> yes you don't need the v   but i thought that what ever followed the f had to be the file name
<muraii_> intelikey: If it's a .gz file, though, I think the "z" has to come immediately after the "x", so tar will ungzip the file before untarring it.
<scarn> auraii_ i am installing a new login screen. by choosing Install New Theme. and i get the error. can i install it directly?
<bimberi> pine is not in the repos - there are issues with its license (iirc)
<intelikey> muraii or before the x
<muraii_> intelikey: No, you can switch them around, the f and the v.
<manji> bimberi: hmmmm, any easy way to get it other than source?
<sexytrini> i have a question? How do i set up a wirless network with ubuntu?
<scorchsaber> Is there any reason that runescape does not work on my ubuntu desktop? Does it use some windows specific API, or something?
<muraii_> scarn: Which error?
<MrPockets> now is there anyway i can make the "lock screen" feature go to the Logon manager like Winblows does instead of the screen sdaver
<NickGarvey> MrPockets: log out and save session instead?
<Flannel> manji: erm, apparently it's not.  Odd.  Especialyl considering pgp4pine is in them, and it depends on pine.
<intelikey> ok  what are some good light weight apps for x  ?
<scarn> auraii  "file not a .tar.gz or tar archive"
<MrPockets> dont wanna log out
<scarn> but it is a tar.gz
<muraii_> scarn: What is the filename?
<manji> Flannel: yeah, somebody just told me that it isnt there because of licensing issues
<Flannel> manji: eh, go figure.  You can compile it yourself though, obvously.
<bimberi> manji: i'm not sure - you could try a debian package (if there is one) - make sure any uninstalled dependencies come from ubuntu repos though
<scarn> auraii_ 29032-humanblue1.tar.gz
<sexytrini> helppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<manji> and oh yeah, is anyone else having trouble getting enlightenment16? apt-get seems to be having trouble connecting to it?
<NickGarvey> sexytrini: doing that won't help you..
<intelikey> now muraii_  as i was saying what ever follows the f has to be the file name.  and yes i just tested it.
<bimberi> manji: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7589
<jobezone> MrPockets: mmm... I don't think so, at least in a obvious way. You can search for themes for GDM which may have that option, or create/change a theme and add it. But I don't know how to do it.
<scarn> yea, thats not sexy atall ;p
<MrPockets> hmm
<MrPockets> thanks man
<muraii_> scarn: The only thing I can think of is that someone named the file with those extensions, but it actually wasn't compressed to those formats.
<muraii_> ...but I don't know.
<intelikey> tar -xzfv file.tar.gz  will fail with  "tar: v: Cannot open: No such file or directory"   while tar -xzvf file.tar.gz will work.
<scarn> ok, ill try and google it
<DBO> anyone ever have an issue with smeg's changes not showing up?
<manji> bimberi: thanks much man
<chip42> scarn: use the file command to confirm its what you think it is
<bimberi> manji: np :)
<intelikey> muraii_ are you paying attention ?
<muraii_> intelikey: I'm happy to be to be wrong.  I had thought I'd swapped them in my experience, but I might be wrong.
<muraii_> intelikey: Um, yes.
<intelikey> ok.
<scarn> oh and, sorry for mispelling your name muraii_ . the m is blurred a bit to look like an a here heh
<muraii_> scarn: I don't mind.
<scarn> when highlighted
<scarn> ;)
<AngryElf> hmm, so i was trying to link up a common /etc/hosts file among a bunch of computers, and in the process i rm'd the one on this box......now I get  sudo:unable to look up this_box_hostname via gethostname()
<AngryElf> how can I work around that?
<dbarnett> bah, it seems like the .deb is broken for lillypond
<muraii_> scarn: I'm just using ircss's autocomplete feature, so I've probably obviated a few mispellings of your name, too.
<intelikey> jobezone did you note what i just said ?
<scarn> chip42 how do i do that exactly?
<jobezone> sexytrini: there are a few pages at wiki.ubuntu.com about setting up wireless. This one is about chipsets and their support : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessChipsets
<manji> last question...is there a repository i can add that has mplayer-i386?
<jobezone> intelikey: yes, aparently, the position of v matters?
<NickGarvey> manji: should be in universe or multiverse
<muraii_> Rather, seems the position of "f" matters.
<chip42> scarn: heh. well ..man file... would have told you more than you wanted to know... but its just... file filename
<manji> NickGarvey: thats my problem...its not in there (i have no idea why its not showing up for me, everyone says its there)
<scarn> kk
<chip42> scarn: and it will spit out the filetype
<slavik> NickGarvey: gentoo people suck
<bimberi> manji: what architecture are you using (i386, ppc, amd64)?
<intelikey> jobezone it is more the fact that f means that the next thing is the file name.  not really important where v is just that f has to be followed by the file name.
<manji> slavik: hey man, gentoo's kewl, no wars here today
<bimberi> manji: also note that it's mplayer-386 (no "i")
<manji> bimberi: im on i386
<slavik> I am not starting a war ...
<jobezone> intelikey: ahhhhhhhh...
<manji> slavik: well, 'gentoo people suck' is a little hostile, though, wouldnt you say?
<biovore> Moooo
<slavik> manji: it has truth in it :P
<biovore> :-P
<chip42> manji: don't even bother. he's trolling and your in the nets! ;)
<NickGarvey> slavik: haha they aren't as new person tolerant I guess
<DBO> vacuums suck, and thats something we all can agree on, now lets move on
* biovore smells a flame war comming on...
<manji> chip42: but of course, thats why im stopping
<slavik> NickGarvey: yea
<slavik> anyway ...
<muraii_> scarn: Any luck?
<manji> NickGarvey: actually i really liked the gentoo irc channels, they are very helpful
<slavik> upgrade to dapper, network manager is awesome
<Zero|Popcorn> ok, here's my issue, I can bypass the hotplug system but then it says my displays don't work and exerv wont work then it takes me to some command screen:( please help
<muraii_> I'm curious to know what's going on with your file.
<slavik> my first irc gentoo run in started with an answer of 'rtfm'
<me2win> slavik: nice
<Zero|Popcorn> Does anyone know what is wrong?
<me2win> slavik: welcome to the brighter side of linux
<manji> slavik: well that admittedly is a bad response, but i have never run into that kind of harshness before (except in the debian channels ;-))
<me2win> manji: yeah debian chans are bad
<biovore> or #freebsd
<DBO> I swear Debian users are really just bots that can only say RTFM...
<biovore> :-P
<manji> DBO: isnt that true...?
<intelikey>     for future refferance   tar -vzxf file.tgz    works  the z x v can be in any order   but f has to be followed by the file name.
<DBO> manji, thats what Mark told me
<slavik> manji: them too
<manji> slavik: do you run gentoo?
<slavik> no
<slavik> thank god
<me2win> gentoo is for ricers
<Zero|Popcorn> :biovore, I bypassed the hotplugg system but then it says xserv displays don't work, then it takes me to a comman scrren...?
<me2win> :P
<manji> slavik: lol, why such a pull-back response?
<AngryElf> how do i make a program run as root after a user logs in?
<biovore> Zero|Popcorn: yeah.. no hardware autodetection
<slavik> I don't feel like compiling EVERY package I feel like installing and reinstalling 20 times
<NickGarvey> slavik: hmm.. well it seems that they only got hostle after you complain about the compile time heh
<Zero|Popcorn> How do I set it up?
<manji> me2win: slavik: i personally love gentoo
<muraii_> I'm all for friendliness and providing help to get people to use a system that exposes the computer to them; but endemic to the current effort is this idea that Linux has to be made to look and act like Windows, at least superficially, to win people over.  I'm kind of sick of seeing KDE and Gnome desktops that mimic Win.  It's pretty much not the point.
<muraii_> </rant>
<biovore> Zero|Popcorn: thats a very comlicated subject there..
<NickGarvey> manji: I'm working on installing it now
<NickGarvey> :)
<Zero|Popcorn> BIOS?
<muraii_> intelikey: Thanks for sharing.
<biovore> Zero|Popcorn: no linux low level hacking..  manual installing modules and such
<me2win> If I was gonan use something other than ubuntu
<muraii_> I had stopped experimenting when I got tar to work, but now I know.
<me2win> it would probably be Suse, or Slackware
<manji> NickGarvey: *whisperwhisper* its actually my fav distro *whisper* but ubuntu is a close second
<slavik> muraii_: do you want to attracks windows users? that attitude won't get them
<Zero|Popcorn> Where can I find some support on this?
<slavik> Zero|Popcorn: what ya need help with?
<hephaistos> hey guys, i am having some trouble with my apt... could somebody give me his /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<NickGarvey> me2win: suse has treated me well, running it now
<Zero|Popcorn> Getting XSERV display to work.
<slavik> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: sure one second
<me2win> NickGarvey: yeah, suse r0x
<hephaistos> thx ;)
<biovore> Zero|Popcorn: login and try startx
<DBO> shhhh, Im a closet Novell fanboy
<muraii_> slavik: I offer that if we pervert the quality of what Linux (or BSD or whatever) in an effort to pull Windows users over, we're losing almost as much ground as we're gaining.
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: http://nickgarvey.no-ip.org/sources.list
<Zero|Popcorn> type that in the command line?
<manji> NickGarvey: me2win: i got tired of SuSE fairly quickly...having to run through yast to do much of anything got slightly annoying. but it is a solid distro, and i would take it any day over redhat/fedora
<hephaistos> thx ;)
<biovore> yup.. should start xwindows
<Zero|Popcorn> yty brb
<slavik> Zero|Popcorn: use pastebin and paste us any errors it gives you. do not paste to channel
<Zero|Popcorn> kk
<muraii_> I'm not saying everyone should go commando and hit the command line only.  I'm saying that it's a little tiring to see stuff on art.gnome.org that bloats toward cloning the look of Windows GUI.
<me2win> tr00
<NickGarvey> manji: yeah yast can be annoying but its pretty nice for some things too,  I don't like how freaking long it takes to install a package though, apt-get is so much faster/better
<muraii_> slavik: That's just me, though.
<muraii_> slavik: It's something of a n00b perspective.  I've only been "here" for a month or so.
<NickGarvey> muraii_: I agree, I'd rather use linux for new and innovative things then recreations of windows (mm XGL is so pretty...)
<intelikey> muraii_ hehhe.  i'll be the one to say.   go commando   gui is for kids games.
<manji> NickGarvey: i guess thats why i like gentoo, i have plenty of patience to deal with compiling sources
<NickGarvey> manji: me too, which is why I am going to try gentoo
<NickGarvey> manji: I always go for sources over binaries
<muraii_> slavik: I see it not unlike the candy vitamins you see: the idea is to fool kids into maintaining their health, as easily as possible; but it's a short-circuit.
<slavik> muraii_: isn't KDE closer to windows? I wanted to try gnome because I wanted to try something different from KDE ...
<manji> NickGarvey: if you need any help with it, dont hesitate to ask yours truly (i have been using gentoo for many years)
<manji> NickGarvey: im happy to help
<NickGarvey> manji: :) thanks a lot
<intelikey> slavik  try blackbox
<muraii_> slavik: I actually don't know.  Installed Ubuntu, played with my Gnome desktop for a while before I realized that it didn't strip enough of the garbage away that I wanted, so I installed Openbox 3 and haven't looked back.
<manji> intelikey: slavik: my fav minimalistic wm: fluxbox
<intelikey> bb is where flux came from
<slavik> intelikey: I tried blackbox ... was too minimalist for me
<muraii_> slavik: It's still graphical, and there's nothing wrong with using a variety of interface paradigms.  Gnome just felt kind of crowded and a little bloated, though not as much as what I've heard KDE can be.
<manji> intelikey: slavik: tue, and it essentially uses the same code with major improvements, which is why i like it. and the fact that it is backwards-compatible with bb doesnt hurt, either
<mram> muraii_: have you tried xfce?
<slavik> muraii_: imo, KDE is 'larger' than gnome
* slavik couldn't get used to xfce
<NickGarvey> xfce is larger than flux but smaller than gnome and kde
<intelikey> :)
<NickGarvey> its a perfect inbetween, I like it a lot
<intelikey> xfce4
<intelikey> icewmlight
<muraii_> I used MenuMaker, and it's freakin' insane how big a menu it gives you.  I don't really want to have every last application available to me through the right-click menu.  Just the core stuff.  Anything else, I can launch from a command line (so far, anyway).
<intelikey> fvwm
<jobezone> wmaker
<muraii_> mram: No.  I was thinking of toying with Zenwalk 2 distro, which comes outta the box with xfce.
<intelikey> ya beet me to that one.... i'll quit now.
<Wes> muraii_: is openbox related to flux or blackbox?
<mram> i tired xfce but came back to gnome because I am a gnome fan but I heard the new xfce with thundra file manager is pretty good
<muraii_> Wes: They're cousins, though Openbox 3 doesn't have any of the legacy code anymore.  Rewritten completely, if memory serves.
<mram> muraii_: yah i know a guy who uses zenwalk but he converted over to ubuntu when told him how great it is ;-)
<intelikey> i kinda like gentoo on bb for a ubuntu setup
<muraii_> mram: The file manager is the tricky thing.  I've got Nautilus in my right-click menu, but it wants to throw an icon on my desktop for a network drive I have (the Mac).  Plus, I have to switch to a different desktop to get to my Openbox 3 right-click menu.  I need to find a file manager that doesn't hijack my menu.xml settings.
<manji> NickGarvey: hey, your sources.list (on your site) is tested, used, and working by you?
<manji> NickGarvey: i could use a good sources file to get what i need
<hephaistos> NickGarvey: I get this message, even with your file: "Couldn't stat source package list" ! is the server down, or did i screw up my system even more than i thought ?
<intelikey> but most people don't seem to care much for gentoo, not iconsh enough i guess.
<NickGarvey> manji: I haven't had any problems with it but I will look it over before I start giving it around
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: did you apt-get update?
<mram> muraii_: hmm yeah i have my ssh drive and my network drive on the desktop also, and want to get right of
<muraii_> mram: Yeah, Zenwalk, being a Slackware derivative, sounds a bit more intermediate/advanced than I have the time to try out.
<hephaistos> yep
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: let me look it over.. worked fine for me..
<muraii_> mram: I want no icons at all.  I never use 'em, so they're just clutter.
<muraii_> Key binding is essential.
<NickGarvey> I'd delete the opera line..
<doms> why i cant preview my helloworld.php in my firefox
<mram> muraii_: i hear you on the no icons thing
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: and maybe line 2 and 3
<jobezone> muraii_: I think you can launch nautilus with no desktop... perhaps nautilus --no-desktop ? I'm not sure how
<intelikey> wow three of you singing my song....
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: although it runs fine for me
* intelikey humms  a course of "no icons for me please"
<muraii_> jobezone: Yeah, I have that in the switches.  Maybe I have a typo or something.
<hephaistos> apt-get update tells me that i may want to run apt-get update????!!!!!! Yea, it seams to be a problem with .nl servers(seems to have no key?!)
<muraii_> jobezone: That's EXACTLY what's at work.  I have "nodesktop" instead of "no-desktop".
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: that would be it
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: register the keys
* muraii_ @d'ohs.
<hephaistos> how ?
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: less /apt/etc/sources.list
<_jason> muraii_: in gconf /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<NickGarvey> hephaistos: says in the first 20 lines of the file
<Zero|Popcorn> Biovore: startx - no screens found
<hephaistos> yea
<jobezone> muraii_: and does it work now?
<_jason> muraii_: or maybe I am jumping into the middle of something and you are not using gnome :P
<sapaki> hi how are you?
<omule> hi
<NickGarvey> hello
<jobezone> _jason: he's using nautilus on xfce4, but doesn't want nautilus to put a desktop.
<Zero|Popcorn> I know this is a Ubuntu channel but how do I delete Ubuntu to install another distro, without having grub giving me errors when Ipop a new cd in?
<omule> anybody else have any problems playing audio and video on breezy?
<_jason> ah, /me remembers to /lastlog next time
<TheMuso> Does anybody have any idea on how to force a laptop to full CPU usage if it has frequency scaling?
<thomasM> hello, I am having trouble generating sources from cvs. I download the cvs sources, run autogen.sh, and i get errors when checking for "forbidden M4 macros"        Am i missing something??
<intelikey> Zero|Popcorn rm all but /boot
* omule remembers to /lastlog next time
<muraii_> jobezone: Works perfectly now.
<TheMuso> thomasM: Is this a GNOME application you are trying to build?
<muraii_> _jason: Oh, no, not using Gnome.  But thanks for the hint.
<sapaki> how can i install kde gui on ubuntu
<_jason> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<jobezone> thomasM: you can use the cpu frequency applet, if you're using gnome. But, you have to make it setuid
<Zero|Popcorn> intelikey: What does that mean?
<intelikey> Zero|Popcorn everything grub needs is in /boot and the mbr
<muraii_> _jason: I have very little idea of the topology of the filesystem.
<jobezone> thomasM: and to do that, let me find a page...
<thomasM> TheMuso: Yes i've tried both Banshee CVS and Rhythmbox CVS
<thomasM> jobezone: You are talking to the wrong person!!
<TheMuso> Have you got the gnome-common package installed? That might help.
<_jason> muraii_: actually gconf is kind of like a database for gnome and that path I gave was just a key in the gconf database
<thomasM> TheMuso: i will try that. I'm in between Breezy and Dapper. I expected difficulties. Thankyou.
<thomasM> TheMuso: I already had that.
<muraii_> So, if I've installed Blender but the display is funky, e.g. when I mouse over buttons or menu items, they're blanked out as if the mouse has pulled a grey layer over them, where should I start looking?
<Zero|Popcorn> So how do I delete all the other stuff to install another one?
<jobezone> thomasM: ooops, sorry
<TheMuso> thomasM: Got libtool installed?
<mphill> is it possible in gnome for when a user puts the mouse on the side of the screen is switches to a new window?
<anandaputra> hi all..
<muraii_> NVidia Riva TNT2, with the legacy driver.
<anandaputra> i need help..
<NickGarvey> hello
<jobezone> TheMuso: you can use the cpu frequency applet, if you're using gnome. But, you have to make it setuid
<NickGarvey> ask away anandaputra, you are in the right place :)
<anandaputra> i'm using dapper drake as desktop.
<intelikey> Zero|Popcorn rm it
<thomasM> TheMuso: Yes it was installed.
<muraii_> "nvidia" rather than "nv" as the driver in X prefs.
<Zero|Popcorn> rm?
<NickGarvey> !tell anandaputra about dapper
<intelikey> rm
<jobezone> TheMuso: and to do that, see this page: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<TheMuso> jobezone: Thanks.
<Zero|Popcorn> What does the mean, I'm very new to linux
<muraii_> I couldn't get OpenGL screensavers to work right until I made that driver change.
<anandaputra> i want to transfer an image from cell phone via bluetooth..
<thomasM> TheMuso: Any other ideas?
<anandaputra> anyone could guide me how to do it?
<TheMuso> thomasM: Without knowing what m4 macros are missing, it is hard to say.
<muraii_> anandaputra: Anything at wiki.ubuntu.org that would explain some of that?
<mphill> Zero|Popcorn, rm is short for remove, its the same as DOS's del command, sort of
<thomasM> TheMuso: Can I privately message you with them?
<Zero|Popcorn> kk ty
<matthew_w> Hey - my bit torrent downloads are going INCREDIBLY SLOWLY because ( I think ) of ubuntu denying incoming connections, so less bandwidth is being alotted to me and I'm classed as a leecher.... how can I allow more incoming connections?
<TheMuso> thomasM: Sure.
<TheMuso> jobezone: Thanks again.
<thomasM> how many seeds do you have?
<jobezone> TheMuso: no problem
<matthew_w> thomasM; over 200
<buckwild> has anyone here ever compiled a xmms plugin before?
<muraii_> matthew_w: Wow, I tried a .torrent of Blender tonight, and it MAXED at, like, 3 kbps.
<intelikey> zero|popcorn  something like   sudo init 1     then    " for this in `ls / -1 ` ;do rm `echo $this | grep -v boot` ;done "
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<anandaputra> i was read the wiki..
<buckwild> I'd really like to compile this null output plugin for xmms but I have no idea how to do it?
<TheMuso> thomasM: Feel fee to msg me, as I am going to leave the channel.
<slavik> muraii_: on your gentoo system?
<buckwild> ? = .
<matthew_w> muraii_; yeah, I have a T1 line, and I'm getting 20 kb/s -_-
<NickGarvey> buckwild: have build-essential? if not "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<intelikey> oh add -R  to that rm string....
<muraii_> slavik: Only system is an Ubuntu system.
<NickGarvey> buckwild: if you are unsure, then you don't
<thomasM> TheMuso: i just messaged you.
<anandaputra> i already could connect to the device. but still dont know how to transfer the file from the device
<muraii_> slavik: ...and the Mac, but that's really more my fiances.
<hephaistos> think about your upload
* slavik needs to go out more
<TheMuso> thomasM: Are you registered with freenode? Because I haven't received anything.
<muraii_> matthew_w: That pretty much blows.
<matthew_w> muraii_; if I could find what I want on FTP I would get about 1.5MB/s lol
<buckwild> nickGarvey: I need it tho, I'm using icecast to stream from XMMS and I want to install the null-output plugin, but there's none in the repositories
<thomasM> TheMuso: no..
<matthew_w> Which would speed up this 2gb download.  Anyway, if anyone knows how to open ports to incoming connections...
<NickGarvey> buckwild: ok then apt-get the file I said
<muraii_> matthew_w: I know; but reruns of Magnum PI aren't out there on FTP.  I've looked.
<muraii_> ;)
<matthew_w> Unfortunately :D
<anandaputra> i also install gnome-bluetooth-manager.. but it can't find the device..
<thomasM> TheMuso: no i'm not
<buckwild> NickGarvey: I already have the build-essentials installed, what do I do from there? I always forget what the exact tar command is and such, if you could just give me an idiot example really quick that would be great
<thomasM> TheMuso: i see the error messages now. Can I speak with you in a private channel?
<anandaputra> but when i did "sudo hidd --search" it ound the device..
<muraii_> buckwild: For tar commands, ask intelikey.
<CokeNCode> hey, goodnight everyone, what do i need to download to play wmv files ?
<TheMuso> thomasM: There is no priv channel, but we can just create one for the purpose.
<NickGarvey> buckwild: :) is it a .tar.gz? if so then "tar xvfz filename.tar.gz"
<anandaputra> is there any other frontend for connecting to bluetoot device?
<muraii_> CokeNCode: I'd be surprised if VLC didn't work.
<sneex> CokeNCode, you need to apt-get install w32codecs
<buckwild> NickGarvey: yeah it is, okay then after the tar it's typically what after that?
<thomasM> TheMuso: Yes i recieved your message
<buckwild> NickGarvey: I'm gonna put this in a text file so I never have to feel like an idiot again
<NickGarvey> buckwild: cd ./directory_of_file
<WhitePerson> hi
<TheMuso> thomasM: join #privchan
<CokeNCode> sneex, thanks
<buckwild> ok, then what
<CokeNCode> muraii_, strangely enough, it doesn't open a few of my wmv files
<NickGarvey> buckwild: then "less INSTALL" usually, if thats not there then "less README" normally, basically look for the readme
<CokeNCode> I think it worked for everything also
<NickGarvey> buckwild: although the default 3 commands are "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<NickGarvey> buckwild: but reading the readme will never do you any harm, so do it
<NickGarvey> :)
<muraii_> NickGarvey, sneex : Just for your information, intelikey seemed to have made the case earlier that the "f" had to come at the end of the switch list, so "tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz" would work.  Also, I thought the "z" had to come immediately after the "x".  At least that's been my experience.
<muraii_> CokeNCode: Wow.
<muraii_> CokeNCode: Since I didn't know about w32codecs, it's good you asked the question.
<NickGarvey> muraii_: wait, the order matters?
<NickGarvey> muraii_: I do it in a different order everytime heh
<slavik> muraii_: I used zxvf a lot ... no problem
<buckwild> NickGarvey: no readme on this one, they like to let me fly without a safety net
<muraii_> NickGarvey: I hadn't thought so until I couldn't get stuff to untar.
<NickGarvey> muraii_: do an ls to be sure, it might be in all caps or such
<NickGarvey> muraii_: odd, I generally hit the one I remember first and so on heh
<muraii_> NickGarvey: I let the terminal autocomplete the filename, so that's not the issue.
<sneex> i personally use tar --exclude file.tgz zxvf file.tgz ...files
<muraii_> NickGarvey: I don't pretend I know what I'm doing, so you're forewarned.
<mike930> is there a good personal finance program out there?
<muraii_> mike930: I'm starting to try gnucash.
<muraii_> It has a CRAPLOAD of dependencies, though.
<NickGarvey> muraii_: ha I don't either, no worries ):
<drexelxxxx> apt is nice for htat
<muraii_> Of course, that's not a logistical problem for installation.  I just get a little freaked out when there are 30 other programs to install.
<NickGarvey> s/):/:)/
<drexelxxxx> not 30 programs usually it is libraries
<drexelxxxx> and they are shared
<mike930> how would you rate gnucash?
<drexelxxxx> most of the time
<muraii_> drexelxxxx: Semantics.
<drexelxxxx> I haven't used it yet
<drexelxxxx> I'm going to though
<anandaputra> hi all.. please help me.. how to transfer file from cellphone SonyEricson K700 to my Dapper Drake box via bluetooth?? I use USB bluetooth adapter.
<drexelxxxx> would be nice to have something safe to use
<muraii_> mike930: I can't honestly say from a user perspective.  I read a variety of reviews, and it seemed to be tops on the list unless you wanted to pay for Moneydance.
<muraii_> drexelxxxx: That should've been "Semantics <g>."
<drexelxxxx> I don't pay in linux
<drexelxxxx> :)
<muraii_> mike930: TheKompany makes a KDE-based personal finance program, too; but I can't remember what it's called.
<muraii_> I don't thin it's free, either, though.
<muraii_> gnucash is free, and is pretty robust, and actually is based on pretty rigid accounting techniques such that it's been written that it has a learning curve.  Supposedly, the newest version is geared toward the simple checkbook user.
<muraii_> Geared more than previous versions, anyway.
<muraii_> There are a few cogent reviews out there, that seem to make sense.
<muraii_> I played with Moneydance (Moneydancer?) on OS X, and it was okay.
<mike930> thanks for the info
<muraii_> My bank doesn't use Quicken's new proprietary QXF standard (I think that's it), though, so I would want to have something that imported the QIF files I *can* get.
<mram> muraii_: gnucash is it really that good?
<muraii_> Oddly enough, gnucash doesn't work natively with comma delimited files.
<muraii_> mram: It looks nice.  That's as far as I've gone with it.
<mike930> I'm just trying to find some programs, I haven't used linux in like 6 years so I'm kind of relearing.
<mram> muraii_: :-) looking nice never hurt no one.
<muraii_> mike930: I installed Debian once upon a time, and tried to get a coupla BSD flavors up and running; but I haven't until recently had the convergence of time and frustration with other systems to really give it a go.
<muraii_> mram: True.
<CarlFK> how do I tell what driver is used for /dev/wlan0 ?
<muraii_> mram: Kind of.
<mram> muraii_: getting it right now to check it out
<muraii_> CarlFK: Does ifconfig tell you that?
<carbo> hi, i've got a question about email / PIM... should I use evolution since it seems to be integrated into ubuntu? I prefer thunderbird on its own but I need a calendar and shared address book
<CarlFK> muraii_: nope
<muraii_> mram: Did you see the dependencies?
<muraii_> CarlFK: Does "lsmod | grep wlan0" show you the driver?
<fwp> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<muraii_> I thought it might.
<muraii_> ...but maybe not.
<CarlFK> muraii_: nothing
<mram> muraii_ synaptic got all i needed
<muraii_> CarlFK: Crap.
<muraii_> mram: Yeah, it's painless.  I guess I'm still so used to Windows that when I see 20-30 other utilities and libraries going in my system, I'm something less than at ease.
<cens0red> Hi. I seem to be having difficulty with my apt-get repositories. " Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages"
<muraii_> CarlFK: Well, sorry I couldn't help more.  I have no clue.
<CarlFK> tx for trying
<mram> muraii_: haha, i am trying to move away from windows!
<muraii_> cens0red: apt-get update?
<muraii_> mram: Me too.
<x1n933k> Can anyone point out how I can load ubuntu right into shell instead of loading X, i don't want to play with around /etc until I know more details
<cens0red> muraii_ yeah. is archive.ubuntu.com down? Haven't been able to connect to it for days.
<buckwild> ok, I'm trying to compile something and it's saying that glib1.2 isn't installed but it is
<SmokeW33d> hello
<buckwild> it's calling it "GLIB" tho, that's why it's saying it isn't installed
<buckwild> is there a flag I use to get it to work?
<NickGarvey> x1n933k: what I do is chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<SmokeW33d> hello
<mram> muraii_: although xp pro is good, it's just microsoft makes it so hard to customize you system to make it your own, and with vista they are being more and more anal
<SmokeW33d> i was wondering how to install xubuntu
<muraii_> cens0red: I had that problem a few days ago; but when I did the update things worked fine for me.
<NickGarvey> x1n933k: makes it so gdm isn't executable anymore, and when booting it will just be skipped over
<SmokeW33d> i got the base installtion done im in text mode (no gui)
<jobezone> x1n933k: you can just remove gdm.
<cens0red> : Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<NickGarvey> x1n933k: to put it back is chmod +x /etc/init.d/gdm
<bimberi> !xubuntu
<ubotu> well, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<carbo> should I use Evolution or is there a better email/calendar app
<bimberi> SmokeW33d: ^^^^^
<x1n933k> Thank you
<mram> muraii_: ttyl
<bimberi> SmokeW33d: (if you have access to a browser)
<muraii_> mram: Yeah.  XP hogs the system I have it on (my work computer, so I don't own it).  I tried--what is it--NextLite or something, a way to replace iexplorer.exe as Windows shell.  That lets you customize similarly to Linux; but it seemed even MORE cumbersome.
<timo> does anyone in here used LDC++ and know how to resolve a problem that makes my client rehash files everytime i start LDC++?
<tiasrr> hi there. i've installed one package from suse (using alien) and now i'm unable to remove it. I have tried "dpkg --force-all -r" but it desn't work. i'm getting this: "ERROR: SuSEconfig or requested SuSEconfig module not present!" and this: "underprocess post-removal scirpt has returned error code 1". So how can i force dpkg to remove that package?
<muraii_> Alright, folks.  It's been educational.  Good evening.
<jobezone> bye
<SmokeW33d> if i want to upgarde to dapper
<SmokeW33d> i just change everythign from breezy to dapper?
<SmokeW33d> in my source list?
<ps> in the xscreensaver -> display power management . what is the difference b/w "Standby, suspend and off" ?
<jobezone> right now? you could also run 'update-manager -r'
<NickGarvey> !tell SmokeW33d about upgrade
<SmokeW33d> im in gui mode
<SmokeW33d> no gui
<drexelxxxx> how do we update Glibc2.1
<jobezone> SmokeW33d: so yes, change the names, then 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<cens0red> anyone know where I can find a list of up to date repositories? I haven't been able to connect to archive.ubuntu.com for days. :(
<intelikey> updating glibc is a major operation      no?
<alpjohns> has anyone installed ubuntu on a mac?
<jobezone> SmokeW33d: and comment out any non-ubuntu repository you may have added to sources.list.
<ps> what is the difference b/w "Standby, suspend and off"  in power management?
<intelikey> cens0red the archive.ubuntu.com repos work fine for me...  is your sources.list bad ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> standby is running but nothing happening  suspend is low cycle idle   and off is off
<ps> intelikey: does that relate only to my monitor? or does my computer shutdown if there is no activity(off) for 60 minutes?
<Juhaz> those terms could be talking about monitor, or computer
<Juhaz> depends on what dialog you're looking at
<intelikey> ps that can go either way according to settings
<ps> i'm looking at my Xscreensaver settings -> display power management....
<ps> i dont want my computer to shutdown....
<mike930> If i download a program with the .deb extension, how do I install it?
<ps> mike930: man dpkg
<intelikey> ps in that case prolly both.    it's for note books mainly
<ps> oh ok...
<tiasrr> how can i force package deinstallation? i mean "really" force, dpkg --force-all -r doesn't work for me
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> it has been said that apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Amaranth> bah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<shizz> _jason i have a question for you are you there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.207.14.95]  by Amaranth
<jobezone> mike930: 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb'
<_jason> shizz: yes, but it's best to just address the channel, that way everyone can help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<shizz> ok sure thing
<jobezone> tiasrr: I don't know of another way than what you tried to forcefully remove a package from the dpkg database :/
<tiasrr> that sucks :/
<intelikey> tiasrr the list in /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package>.list   could be fed into an rm command then remove the list file and any postrm script for that package and uninstall it that way...
<shizz> i am needing help with compiling an application named gparted v 0.2.4 its a partition program. I was ablt to download it with out any problem but i dont have the gcc complier and other tools that i need to build the source. I need help with finding all the tools that i need to be able to build applications securely. can someone help with some tips?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ffs
<ravenmind_dj> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-ravenmind_dj:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
<shizz> _jason whats with this flooding?
* ravenmind_dj Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
<fahmi-lonly> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
<ravenmind_dj> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
* fahmi-lonly Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
<fahmi-lonly> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-ravenmind_dj:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
* ravenmind_dj Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
* fahmi-lonly Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
<ravenmind_dj> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
<fahmi-lonly> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
<Dr_Willis> wowsers
-ravenmind_dj:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
* ravenmind_dj Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
* fahmi-lonly Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
<bimberi> !ops
<intelikey> you did ask about forcefully removing it....
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ravenmind_dj> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
<fahmi-lonly> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-ravenmind_dj:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
* ravenmind_dj Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
* fahmi-lonly Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<scooby_gang> Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
-scooby_gang:#ubuntu- Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks!
* scooby_gang Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! Ubuntu sucks! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> lovely
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Can you handle this? I was right in the middle of something
<Amaranth> I've got +m set, ban them as you see them. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.162.56.46]  by Amaranth
<Hobbsee> argh!
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ping!  help me here!
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: um...help please...
* Hobbsee just deep ended!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dynamic.brdterra.com.br]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: Never dealt with one of these before? :)
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: not that quickly  - i dont have a client with decent scritping
<Amaranth> neither do i, this is manual
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch_]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> they've all got different hostnames too...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*I*@d207-216-82-18.bchsia.telus.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d207-216-82-18.bchsia.telus.net]  by Amaranth
<ajmitch_> problems?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*I*@d207-216-82-18.bchsia.telus.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by Amaranth
<intelikey> not really ajmitch_
<Amaranth> the 3 who were doing it are now banned
<ajmitch_> ok, good
<shizz> can someone at least say that they can see me text
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch_]  by ajmitch_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> shizz: :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> shizz: oy
<shizz> lol hey
<ps> hi
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: I'm mostly here, ping for help if you need it.
<shizz> what up?
<NickGarvey> ps: ax
<_jason> shizz: gparted is in the repositories
<shizz> im having some issues with getting my env set up
<matthew_w> wth was that
<shizz> ah which one?
<fwp> can someone, for the love of god, explain to me why java-package is SO elusive???
<_jason> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: (partition editor for GNOME), section gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.8+cvs2005061901-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 236 kB, Installed size: 1260 kB
<_jason> shizz: and for the future, you need 'build-essential' to build stuff
<jobezone> what's just happened with the channel?
<shizz> im trying to get all the tools so that i can build sources securely
<Hobbsee> jobezone: spam bots
<_jason> ubotu: tell jobezone about compile
<buckwild> I have build-essential
<buckwild> and this is still whining about glib
<NickGarvey> buckwild: then apt-get glib
<shizz> build-essential is that in the repositories? and is that all i need?
<buckwild> I see this question popping up on the forums, but nobody has an answer that will work for me
<ic56> is the channel wroking again?
<ic56> ok
<buckwild> glib isn't a package
<ic56> tiasrr: since the package you want to uninstall is from SuSE, the reason uninstall is failing is probably because the uninstall script is assuming SuSE-specific stuff in the system and thus failing.  You will have to either find the failing uninstall script and modify it to work in Ubuntu or you will have to manually remove the package w/out the benefit of package management tools.
<NickGarvey> buckwild: second..
<intelikey> fwp i have no idea.  i don't do java or windows
<buckwild> I already have libglib1.2 installed, 2.0, 1.2 dev, 2.0 dev
<buckwild> what gives
<shizz> what is this build essentials?
<mike930> When I use dpkg it give me a list of dependencies it has. Do I have to track down each one or is there another way
<Amaranth> buckwild: What's the problem?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> hmm... b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<shizz> does build essentials have gcc and all the other tools?
<Amaranth> yes
<buckwild> Amaranth: I'm trying to build a xmms plugin and I get a message about needing glib 1.2 >=, when I have libglib1.2 2.0 and both devs installed
<psw> ubotu tell me about using ubuntu as a web server
<NickGarvey> buckwild: its there
<NickGarvey> buckwild: libglib2.0-0
<intelikey> it's a meta package that depends on what you need to build things.
<Amaranth> buckwild: weird
<psw> ubotu tell me about web server
<psw> ubotu tell me about webserver
<NickGarvey> !tell psw about apache
<Amaranth> intelikey: Actually it's a meta package that includes everything a buildd will have by default (so your package doesn't have to build-depend on it).
<NickGarvey> :)
<shizz> is gparted a pretty good tool for partioning ?
<harisund> psw if you want to message Ubotu, use /msg ubotu <string>
<buckwild> nickgarvey: got that installed, along with the dev version
<psw> wooo thanks NickGarvey :)
<NickGarvey> psw: in the future "/msg ubotu factoid"
<Amaranth> intelikey: it just happens to work for this too :)
<NickGarvey> buckwild: and whats it complaining about then?
<psw> oh ok.... thanks i will... sort of new here
<NickGarvey> shizz: used it an hour ago, worked fine
<NickGarvey> psw: :)
<shizz> thanks
<shizz> what about that build essentials
<shizz> whats up with that
<Amaranth> shizz: Install it and you can compile things.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bimberi]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> shizz: need it to compile things, its got make and stuff
<Thinjon100> Can anyone tell me how I might get GRUB to install on hda2 for my Dapper Drake installation? I mounted hda2 as /boot but I cannot currently boot into it... (I get a grub> prompt that does nothing)
<shizz> is that all i need?
<shizz> to build c apps
<NickGarvey> !tell Thinjon100 about grub
<harisund> I have a quick question. Why are certain packages forcibly associated with ubuntu-desktop? I want to uninstall postfix, and it says it has to remove Ubuntu-desktop package as well.
<buckwild> nickgarvey: I don't know, I think it doesn't see the glibs there for some reason
<intelikey> meta package that includes ????       errr meta packages depend  don't they ?
<Hobbsee> (seems that most ops arent watching, so i've opped bimberi for a bit - he's a kubuntu op)
<Amaranth> Thinjon100: /boot is where your kernel is, you want to tell grub to boot to the / partition
<NickGarvey> buckwild: whats it say
<intelikey> symantic.
<buckwild> oh, my bad
<shizz> im going to have to build this NdisWrapper
<Hobbsee> er, i think
<buckwild> it's complaining about gtk now
<buckwild> nm, I'm a moron
<buckwild> hahaha
<NickGarvey> :)
<shizz> its for my wireless router
<NickGarvey> shizz: yup, I did the same, use the svn version if you can
<Thinjon100> Amaranth: I mounted / to hdg3 /boot to hda2... I want GRUB on hda2 (where I had it installed for Breezy)
<shizz> svn version of build essentials?
<harisund> Has anybody tried using xdmcp to Ubuntu GDM through Windows Cygwin?
<Amaranth> shizz: No, there is no svn version.
<intelikey> Hobbsee just don't op the kid needing baned  lol
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: is it already installed there?
<shizz> did you get the wireless router working
<Amaranth> shizz: It's a meta-package. It doesn't actually have anything it in, it just pulls in other packages.
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: I'll copy and paste information from the link ubotu sent you
<eneried> hello, i'm looking for this library, but i cant find it "libltdl.so.3:"
<shizz> what is the svn?
<Hobbsee> intelikey: LOL!  i fixed that alias - hardcoded in all my nicks.
<shizz> ah
<NickGarvey> shizz: subversion, most recent version of it
<Amaranth> shizz: If you need svn install the subversion package.
<shizz> is there a url or something
<Amaranth> shizz: If that's what you meant.
<NickGarvey> shizz: apt-get instal subversion :)
<shizz> ah
<NickGarvey> s/instal/install
<Thinjon100> NickGarvey: My GRUB from Breezy should still be there... but when Windows redirects from it's bootloader I jsut get teh GRUB prompt
<shizz> ok i understand
<shizz> thanks
<eneried> how can i know wich package have this library? "libltdl.so.3:"
<intelikey> ic56 you here ?
<FearMoth> I've got a 256MB thumbdrive, can I write a bootable ISO file to it as if it was a CD?
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100:   sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<Thinjon100> I'll look at those links, Nick... thank you :)
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: might work, but it says update grub works well to
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: so don't run that just yet :)
<harisund> eneried: try doing "dpkg --list | grep libltdl"
<shizz> ok well i just installed the gparted. im going try that out. ill be back in a few. thanks for your help  ;)
<harisund> eneried: I have a package installed on my machine by that name
<Thinjon100> Do you think I need to try refreshing my linux.bin file first?
<eneried> harisund, thanks :)
<NickGarvey> I'm taking off, I have some gentoo compiling to do :), and I am not sure but the first link of the set looked very well written
<harisund> eneried: np :-)
<harisund> Why do all sort of wierd packages get installed? bicycle-repair .. lol ..
<eimajenthat> hello?
<harisund> eimajenthat: Hello there !
<intelikey> ic56  i have an issue with the single quote key.   don't know why.   there is no .inputrc   and  key map US-latin1  loading propperly   but the ' key does a print it without advancing the cursor thing,        those are all two key presses  'i  'a  'o   should have shown   ?       was just wondering if there was an easy fix for that?
<eneried> harisund, how can i get an update of that file? "libltdl.so.1" this is the one i have but i need number 3 "libltdl.so.3" :(
<harisund> eneried: I am really not sure. If it is not uptodate in the repositories, you might need to manually download it, and probably compile from source or something like that.
<eimajenthat> irc always puts me a little off guard.  Never been to Ubuntu's IRC server, didn't know existed till just now
<eimajenthat> does it have channels fo different Ubuntu-related topics?
<eneried> harisund, thanks, then i continue searching :)
<eimajenthat> or is it all in here?
<harisund> eneried: Hang on, my machine has libltdl.so.3.1.0
<harisund> eneried: Are you sure you are running the most up to date system?
<bimberi> eimajenthat: it's mostly in here, but there are a lot of other channels - '/msg chanserv list #*ubuntu*'
<eimajenthat> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eimajenthat: There's a lot more than just ubuntu-related stuff on this server, but yeah, there are lots of 'specialized' channels.  #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #kubuntu, plus a ton of localized channels.
<eneried> i have dapper and some breezy packages :( so i think that lib you say is inside a pakcage, but i don't know how tyo look for
<eimajenthat> does Ubuntu have a version for Athlon64?
<Dr_Willis> eimajenthat,  yes.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eimajenthat: yes, there's an AMD64 version
<Dr_Willis> eimajenthat,  but i use the 32bit version for various reasons
<harisund> eneried: what did dpkg --list | grep libltdl3 return?
<harisund> Did it return you a name of a package? eneried, onc eyou have the name of the package, you can list all the files that belong to the package.
<{alejandro}> I am running 64 bit
<blind> anywhere i can get some documentation on "convert" ?
<eimajenthat> Cool, I'm running plain old X86 here, but I've got an A64.  Seems a shame to waste it.
<{alejandro}> it works nicely as long as you don't want Flash
<Dr_Willis> man convert
<{alejandro}> or to be able to use WINE
<blind> doesn't give me anything, Dr_Willis.
<eneried> harisund :( nothing
<eimajenthat> Would I have to reinstall to get 64-bitness?
<harisund> eneried: In my machine, it said the package name is libltdl3. I then did "dpkg --listfiles libltdl3"
<Dr_Willis> {alejandro},  i had issues with wine, and cedega, and several emulators as well.
<blind> I mean, there is a file, but it's nearly empty. copywrite info, etc
<eimajenthat> Or is there a way to upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> eimajenthat,  reinstall as far as i know.
<{alejandro}> eiajenthat yeah you would
<harisund> eneried: probably you could do "sudo apt-cache search libltdl3"
<eimajenthat> bummer, I just got everything how I like it
* Dr_Willis isent even sure what the 'convert' command does.
<Dr_Willis> :p
<{alejandro}> Dr_Willis WINE... is not an emulator
<blind> Dr_Willis, it does images.
<Dr_Willis> {alejandro},  yea.. sure... whatever.. :P
<blind> Wine is an emulator
<{alejandro}> Dr_Willis you need a 32 bit machine
<{alejandro}> it is an alternative win32 api
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<{alejandro}> yeah
<eneried> harisund, it returned me two lines, with info
<Alth> Quick question. RAR file support in ubuntu?
<{alejandro}> it is a way to run windows binaries, so you need to use the same architecture
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<harisund> eneried: Don't paste here, paste on some pasteboard or something. And send me the URL ..
<Alth> Ta.
<Dr_Willis> {alejandro},  actually the cedega people i think are working on a 64bit version.
<intelikey> !flood
<ubotu> hmm... flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<{alejandro}> that is fancy
<Dr_Willis> Ive yet to see any real plus at this time for using a 64bit disrto.
<{alejandro}> speed
<Dr_Willis> for my 'general' needs. :P that is.
<Dr_Willis> i never noticed much of a speed diff.
<Sinta[x] > hello
<Dr_Willis> if any.
<{alejandro}> and ponciness
<harisund> Dr_Willis: I agree with you there.. there will come a time I am sure, just that it is not now :)
<eneried> harisund, i think i can do sudo apt-get install those packages? one is the package and second is the -dev :)
<intelikey> encription
<{alejandro}> I am gonna stick with my 64 bit install
<harisund> eneried: that would be great. Yes, you can install them using apt-get
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  so i can play dvd's faster? :P
<eneried> harisund!  thanks a lot, it works :)
<{alejandro}> and then use Xen when Edgy comes along
<eimajenthat> hey, isn't there a command to make APT-GET spit out a list of installed packages?
<harisund> eneried: Yay ! Good for you ..
<bimberi> eimajenthat: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<harisund> eimajenthat: You can use dpkg for that.
<harisund> @bimberi beat me ;)
<eneried> :)
<bimberi> harisund: :)
<eimajenthat> ah, most thankful
<eimajenthat> good channel
<intelikey> Dr_Willis lol    probably   but you can only see them up to about 20X speed  and make any sense of them
<blind> Sooo is anyone familiar with convert?
<fwp> seriously
<Sinta[x] > does anyone here use a windows mobile-based smartphone?
<fwp> it's so difficult to install java on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i like to watch them at 2x with the capations on... to annoy others.. :P
<harisund> fwp: Why is that? Are you following the wiki instructions?
<harisund> fwp: I had absolutely no hassles in installing Java on Breezy.
<fwp> harisund: yep...
<intelikey> Dr_Willis what i was refering to is that a 64bit system can do higher quality encription   :)
<fwp> couldn't find that java-package
<fwp> so I ended up adding a debian repository
<fwp> sarge
<harisund> fwp: Your repositories are enabled?
<Sinta[x] > I'm using a T-mobile SDA (i-mate sp5m) and it runs windows mobile 2005 and i was wondering how i could browse it in linux.. in windows i use MS Activesync
<fwp> yep
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Dr_Willis>  http://www.imagemagick.oro shoul dhave docs on convert. :P just typing 'convert' says a lot of info
<{alejandro}> fwp you can install blackdown
<harisund> fwp: You wouldn't have to do that, and I am not even sure if it is advisable to add Debian's repositories (some binary compatibility problems0
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  my porn dvds will look better?
<{alejandro}> fwp or there is javapkg which is nice
<bluefoxicy> wtf do i need to install to get libglade-config
<fwp> true
<fwp> basically I just want to install frickin tomcat.
<{alejandro}> fwp just use blackdown
<harisund> oh tomcat.. I am sorry I don't know the procedure for that :(
<intelikey> you rascal..       i'll be back in a few.
<Flannel> tomcat?
<{alejandro}> it is a server thing
<Flannel> ack, bloody enter key next to other keys.  anyway.
<Flannel> I could swear tomcat was in repos
<{alejandro}> it is
<eimajenthat> what's it do?
<Flannel> its a java server
<eimajenthat> hmm
<Flannel> tomcat is to jsp as ... php is to .php pages ;)
<harisund> Whose the guy(s) who's in charge of deciding what goes into the ubuntu-desktop meta package?
<eimajenthat> oh!!
<Dr_Willis>  http://www.imagemagick.org  lol.
<Flannel> harisund: MOTU?
<eimajenthat> cool
<mike930> When I use aptitude how do I get it to install all dependencies?
<{alejandro}> no, MOTU is for universe
<Flannel> erm, right.  I just realised how silly that was.
<{alejandro}> dunno
<{alejandro}> check the wiki
<harisund> I see. Not that there is anything I can do about it, but there's a lot of stuff in ubuntu-desktop that average users don't need.
<Sinta[x] > how do i see which version of ubuntu im running
<harisund> bicycle-repair? Malayalam fonts? bluez-utils?
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<gerzel> Q: Can anyone recomend a good site for teaching the basics of IRC to someone new?
<shizz> ok well installed the gparted and it looks like it installed correctly but it isnt working. I can select different partitions to resize but when i do, the partition options in the menu bar are all deactivated. does anyone know why this is?
<Sinta[x] > THANKS
<Sinta[x] > ;)
<Flannel> harisund: Matt Zimmerman is maintainer on ubuntu-desktop
<bimberi> gerzel: http://www.irchelp.org
<Sinta[x] > isnt there something newer than 5.10
<harisund> Flannel: oh ok. Never mind anyway ..
<Dr_Willis> i can see keeping bluez :P
<bimberi> Sinta[x] : yes, there is 6.06 for which a beta is available
<harisund> Dr_Willis: I am sure there are a lot of people using bluez-utils, but I am sure there are  a lot more who don't.
<Sinta[x] > can i see a changelog or the differences ?
<harisund> And it's an unnecessary startup program. The first thing I do is "update-rc.d -f bluez-utils remove"
<jobezone> shizz: those partitions need to be unmounted first. If it's a partition you can't unmount, like the root partition, you could use a LiveCD
<shizz> whats that
<njkt> quick question: does ubuntu have something similar to debian's netinstall? or something barebones?
<Flannel> shizz: mounted means they're effectively "in use"
<N2DIY> gerzel, you made it this far, hang on, and fasten your seat belt. I don't know diddly either.
<eimajenthat> yeah
<{alejandro}> njkt you can do a server install
<harisund> Does either of Breezy or Dapper LiveCD have the ability to boot into command line mode only?
<eimajenthat> there's a server install
<shizz> see heres the thing i have free space on in two partitions that i want to free up
<Dr_Willis> harisund,  edit the grub boot line and append 'single' i think
<njkt> ok thanks, i'm spoiled on debians netinstall heh
<{alejandro}> harisund I believe you can switch into command line with ctl alt f2
<{alejandro}> harisund if you are using gdm (gnome)
<shizz> but they are partitions that have valuable data
<Flannel> ctrl-alt-f# where # is 1-6 for terminal, and 7 to get back to X
<eimajenthat> njkt, I've got a Debian netinstall on my server
<harisund> alejandro: that's true, but that defeats the purpose. I am talking about some quick repair that I need to do, and I use the LiveCD and want to quikly log into command line only.
<shizz> should i just unmount them create a partiotion and then remount them
<Flannel> njkt: there is no sanctioned netinstall, but there are unofficial methods to doing it, google "netinstall ubuntu"
<shizz> im used to partiotion magic in windows lol
<njkt> i have netinstall for debian but didn't know if ubuntu had one as well
<njkt> Flannel, thanks
<shizz> ok ill check it out. thanks
<harisund> Are there any electrical engineers in here? I am looking for a nice Spice program on linux. :)
<pkh> can I access from the commanline the 'Places' created through the 'Connect to network server...' command?
<Dr_Willis> harisund,  like 'spice' ?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> !info spice
<Dr_Willis> I thoughti saw spice once on here..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^_^
<{alejandro}> harisund livecd goes straight into gnome
<{alejandro}> harisund I think there is a recovery mode though
<harisund> alejandro: yeah, I want to avoid that. Is that possible?
<drexelxxxx> Anybody know what the linux command syntax is for renewing and IP address?
<njkt> what about a bare bones system with just base packages and etc?
<Flannel> harisund: apt-cache search spice returns three of them.  there are other circuit analysis thigns out there though, I've neverused any of them myself though.
<gerzel> Ok, newbie question here I've seen things like "look at !rules" or other !word things, how do I use/lookat those things?
<drexelxxxx> ifconfig something
<intelikey> man ifconfig
<Flannel> njkt: server would be that.
<harisund> gerzel: They are called factoids. You can ask the IRC bot here (ubotu)
<drexelxxxx> I tried and I can't place what it could be
<njkt> k thanks.
<{alejandro}> harisund I can't remember the boot options for the livecd off the top of my head
<harisund> gerzel: You can send ubotu a private message using the command "/msg ubotu <factoid>" and it will tell you what it knows on the topic.
<{alejandro}> harisund there might be a command line one
<harisund> alejandro: Never mind thanks a lot though .. I am guessing there must ..
<Sinta[x] > If I want to install Dapper-Drake on my hard-disk or Breezy-Badger... (to dual boot xp with) should I install XP first or linux
<intelikey> <njkt> what about a bare bones system with just base packages <---- install-server    is as close as you'll get without manually doing it.
<bimberi> gerzel: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<gerzel> say thanks
<eimajenthat> has anybody here used thoggen?
<gerzel> oops sorry
* gerzel is a muck user
<{alejandro}> harisund
<{alejandro}> use failsafe
<jobezone> eimajenthat: I have
<harisund> Sinta[x]  Preferrably Windows first.
<harisund> alejandro: Oh thanks.. didn't realize that was command line mode.. :) sounded suspicious ..
<Sinta[x] > will ubuntu mess with my MBR/boot menu or whatnot
<{alejandro}> harisund you can also do that from an install of ubuntu
<{alejandro}> harisund from grub when you pick the failsafe version of a kernel, it is console mode
<jobezone> eimajenthat: I can't private message... but it worked ok, only took many, many hours to rip a full dvd movie
<intelikey> !tell Sinta[x]  about dualboot
<harisund> Yes, that I have done :) I was wondering what to do on a machine that didn't have Ubuntu installed already.
<jobezone> eimajenthat: like, 8 hours or something.. I left it on during the night.
<eimajenthat> jobezone: what did it rip to (what format)?
<eimajenthat> jobezone, I'm crappy at IRC
<jobezone> eimajenthat: to a .ogg file with video encoded with theora, and audio encoded with vorbis.
<jobezone> eimajenthat: no, I really can't send messages like the one you did, because I'm not registered in freenode.
<eimajenthat> jobezone, interesting
<eimajenthat> what kind of message are you sending?  where it shows red instead?
<{alejandro}> eimajenthat it is the kind where you go /msg whatever
<jobezone> eimajenthat: hmm... I'm sending them to the main channel. It probably shows red, because it has your nick in the message.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<N2DIY> Ubuntu didn't prompt me to make a rescue floppy, did I miss something?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PORDO> did gmplayer get taken out of apt-get sources?
<intelikey> lol shows red   :)      eimajenthat  your client may be changing the colour because your nick is in the context
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bimberi]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jobezone> N2DIY: you can use the installer as a rescue CD, by typing 'rescue root=/dev/***' where *** is your root partition
<jack|ass> so i have some stuff stuck over a session.  On startup, a couple terminals and gaim start up and i can't figure out how to get it to go away.
<N2DIY> Jobezone, roger that. Thanks.
<ron_> Has any one had any luck getting a Sony Media Slot to work with Ubuntu?
<drexelxxxx> cool that is nice
<{alejandro}> ron_ do oyu mean media stick?
<jobezone> N2DIY: you're welcome. roger and out :)
<intelikey> jack logout
<jack|ass> wait found it
<PORDO> why can't i find gmplayer in apt-cache search?
<ron_> I Mean Media Stich Slot on laptop
<bimberi> jack|ass: see if they're listed under System -> Preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs
<jack|ass> intelikey:  it goes over a reset.
<N2DIY> jobezone, 73s :)
<{alejandro}> ron_ is it not mounting?
<ron_> Correct, it isn't mount.
<{alejandro}> ron_ I have a usb card reader with a memory stick slot that works fine
<{alejandro}> hm
<{alejandro}> ron_ what desktop are you using
<intelikey> no just logout and log back in... not reset.    it should give the option to save session     save session is how they got there.
<ron_> I just loaded Ubuntu, but I think it is GNOME.
<pablo_> I just instaled ubuntu. It recognices my ntfs partition, but doesn't let me read/write it and says I'm not the propietary, so I can't change the permissions. I am the only user! How can I fix this?
<ron_> I beleive this media stick slot is a PCI slot.
<intelikey> but at anyrate an rm -R ~/.gnome*  will fix it.
<GMullen> I know this is the worng place to ask this so let me start with an apology, but I've googled with no help and I have no other idea of where to get help... hopefuly someone can point me in the right direction.  What do I do if someone is using my e-mail account (master@tafma.com) so send spam?)
<{alejandro}> ron_ Ah. What model laptop do you have?
<ron_> Sony PCG-K33
<hyphenated> GMullen: #ubuntu-offtopic and wish for a time machine to go back and come up with something better than SMTP
<GMullen> thx hyphenated
<intelikey> GMullen repost it to your provider.
<GMullen> thc intelikey
<drexelxxxx> tell
<drexelxxxx> !tell
<GMullen> thx intelikey
<{alejandro}> ron can you go on pastebin.com, paste in the result of ls /dev | grep sd and give me the url?
<intelikey> np
<drexelxxxx> how do we direct a message to somebody?
<ron_> yes...
<bimberi> drexelxxxx: /msg nick message
<drexelxxxx> thx
<Alth> Or /notice nick message.
<shizzz> i have demounted a couple partitions in gparted but i still cant get the resize menu bar options to activate so i can make additional space. cant i just select the partition and just readjust the partition size.
<shizzz> any help?
<Dr_Willis>  demounted? :0
<shizzz> un mounted
<shizzz> lol
<Dr_Willis> what kind of parttions?
<Dr_Willis> what file system
<shizzz> ntfs
<Dr_Willis> it should be able to resize them
<shizzz> i know
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use a live cd - that has gparted or qtparted
<intelikey> demounting thing is dis
<Dr_Willis> that way nothing is using the hd's
<shizzz> i have 2 ntfs, 1 ext3, linux swap
<drexelxxxx> what is the difference in qtparted and gparted/
<drexelxxxx> ?
<drexelxxxx> gparted gnomish?
<pepo> my broadcom wireless say: iwlist scan = eth1 doesn't support scanning : No such device
<pepo> how i can fix it?
<shizzz> where and how i use live cd
<bimberi> drexelxxxx: yes, qt.. for kde
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<cafuego> maybe it's eth2 or eth1?
<drexelxxxx> boot up the cd installation
<shizzz> where can how can i use live cd
<drexelxxxx> thx
<dj-fu> pepo, what interfaces do you have in `ifconfig` ?
<pepo> cafuego, i am sure its eth1
<{alejandro}> hm
<dj-fu> broadcom sometimes cmes as wlan0.
<cafuego> pepo: driver loaded correctly?
<dj-fu> s/cmes/comes/
<N2DIY> shizzz, put it in the cd, and boot it.
<drexelxxxx> eth0 if you have 1 nic in your machine
<drexelxxxx> NIC
<pepo> dj-fu, just eth0
<{alejandro}> ron_ according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsSony?highlight=%28Sony%29%7C%28Memory%29%7C%28Stick%29 the memory stick reader that sony puts in their laptops is without a linux driver
<ron_> http://pastebin.com/686321
<shizzz> and use the partition program with the install
<Dr_Willis> I had a sony vaio gr390 that i could read the sony memory stick in..
<shizzz> ohh that what you meant by the live cd
<shizzz> lol
<Dr_Willis> but i think it was on the usb buss.
<{alejandro}> ron yeah nothing shows up
<dj-fu> pepo, then you don't have the driver running
<Dr_Willis> The one in my latest laptop - dont work. :(
<shizzz> ok ill try
<intelikey> yes  unix standards    0 is first.    1 is second.  2 is third....
<drexelxxxx> How do we update Glibc?
<shizzz> thanks
<N2DIY> shizzz, there is no partition program on the live cd, it boots into ram.
<drexelxxxx> is that automated or is it manual?
<{alejandro}> ron_ ideally something like sda would show up, meaning you had a disk sitting there but unmounted
<pepo> cafuego, when i do iwconfig = eth1 iEEEE 802.11b/g
<{alejandro}> ron_ I think there are no drivers for it
<cafuego> pepo: Did you install the firmware correctly?
<ron_> Thanks.  THat is what I thought.  Just wanted to make sure.
<pepo> i did not nothing, just default
<cafuego> pepo: There's your problem then; the broadcom needs firmware.
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<pepo> ok let me see
<rdgzt> Anyone got clues/pointers about installing Dapper completely on RAID1?
<rdgzt> I tried to do the obvious thing, but it wouldn't boot.
<N2DIY> anybody playing with Xastir on Ubuntu?
<intelikey> i need to automate my xstartup.     i'm having to  do  root X   and user <wm> -display :0      wonder if i can script that on a nosuid machine
<Dr_Willis> having to do this why intelikey ?
<mike930> why does aptitude fing gnucash when I run sudo apitude search gnucash but when I try searching for gnucash in aptitude's gui it wont find it?
<hyphenated> intelikey: "nosuid machine" ?
<intelikey> hyphenated yeah
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i think you need to do some clarification.
<intelikey> it's futile
<Flannel> mike930: you're probably searching in a wrong folder thing (new packages instead of not installed)
<ic56> hey intelikey.  What's teh X thing you need done?
<intelikey> ic56 looking into having init run X   so that users can connect to it the xserver
<intelikey> s/it/it,/
<mike930> Flannel which one should I search
<ic56> intelikey: do you need xdm svcs or just X?
<Flannel> mike930: search not installed
<Flannel> mike930: unless youve installed it already ;)
<intelikey> ic56 just X   i'm not gona type my password in.    it's like 65 chars long.
<intelikey> yes
<rdgzt> Anybody got clues and ideas about installing Dapper entirely to software RAID1?
<rdgzt> The instructions on the wiki are somewhat outdated, and doing the obvious thing on install leads to a non-booting system.
<ic56> intelikey/Agent_bob: well, since you're starting X from init, I see no need for suid.  What was the problem?
<ic56> gotta go. back in 15 or so.
<Agent_bob> no problem really.   but havent gotten all the kinks out of starting X from init.  it seems to want to switich to the gui display an not let you out unless you kill it....
<drexelxxxx> Anybody know of a good site for Themes?
<Jebuz> hey guys  I have an odd Question ,. I installed Kubunu-desktop from apt now, when i boot gnome sda points to my usb harddisk, when i use Konquerer i can only browse to where the folder is mounted.. unmounting and remounting does not help ... any ideas.. (just kinda annoying)
<Jebuz> drexelxxxx: gnome?
<drexelxxxx> yeah
<Jebuz> one sex=c
<shizzz> OMG i just figured out why i cant resize my NTSF partitions with gparted. It doenst supprt any fuctions regarding NTFS.  AHHHHHHHH, does anyone know of a stable partition utility that i can download to resize my NTFS partitions from with inside Ubuntu
<Jebuz> sec..
<Jebuz> shizzz: good luck..; I have a removable drive.. ntfs was messy to get working with rw permissions
<shizzz> didnt want to hear that
<shizzz> lol
<drexelxxxx> did you try qtparted?
<shizzz> but thanks ;)
<Agent_bob> ok i got init streight.   now all users can access X     cool that was easy.
<drexelxxxx> I haven't had problems with it
<shizzz> no i havent, is thatin the repositories
<drexelxxxx> haven't tried it on ubuntu though
<Jebuz> yeah .. ended up deleting my partition
<shizzz> does it work with NTFS
<shizzz> ewww
<shizzz> that sucks
<shizzz> do you mind me asking how
<Jebuz> drexelxxxx: try http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Jebuz> thats where i got all of minee
<shizzz> like did you do somethingor did the program crash
<shizzz> ill try that url thanks
<Jebuz> no I smokes a joint before attempting .. mostly stupidity .. resized my win partition to have no availale space forgot about the  windows swap file ..
<Jebuz> ohh well better off without XP
<shizzz> no luck with qtparted on GNOME-Look.org
<shizzz> ill try some other searches
<shizzz> brb
<Hexidigital> hi everyone... does anyone know how to change the hostname of a machine? i accidentally put my FQDN
<Jebuz> shizzz sorry gnome look was for them,es for  gnome was just asked for it
<mark_skinner> check   /etc/hostname
<mark_skinner> cat /etc/hostname
<mark_skinner> mark@ubuntu:/etc$ cat hostname
<mark_skinner> ubuntu
<mark_skinner> Has anyone installed the ATI drivers? on a fresh 5.10?
<Hexidigital> mark_skinner... good thing they used an obvious naming convention for stuff like that :) so people like me could find them.... thanks mark
<mark_skinner> no problem.. it was something i had done on another server.
<Agent_bob> hmmmm i wonder if there is a command that one could issue that would show a list of installed window managers ?
<mark_skinner> so anyone doing ATI driver install?
<Agent_bob> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<shizzz> Jebuz, the qtparted site claims to work with the NTFS but you need mkntfs and ntfsresize for it to work. have you ever heard of these?
<mark_skinner> ty ubotu.. i have that open in another window.. my problem is that the ATI installer application has an error when I try to have it create an Ubuntu/5.10 or Ubuntu/hoary install file
<dj-fu> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<Agent_bob> tty1 [root#~]  urpmq mkntfs
<dj-fu> mark_skinner, try Seveas' repositories, I know he packages the new ati drivers for breezy
<Agent_bob> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<mark_skinner> mark@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cat /usr/share/fglrx/fglrx-install.log
<mark_skinner> Error: unsupported architecture:
<mark_skinner> [Error]  Generate Package - error generating package : Ubuntu/5.10
<drexelxxxx> have they perfected it though?
<Agent_bob> tty1 [root#~]  urpmq ntfsresize
<Agent_bob> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<mark_skinner> this is on a "Brand-new" cd i got at the San Diego Linux Desktop Summit on Monday
<shizzz> thanks Agent Bob
<shizzz> ;)
<Agent_bob> both of those are in the repos ^
<Agent_bob> dapper repos that is.
<shizzz> is that .com, .net or org?
<shizzz> ah
<shizzz> thanks
<shizzz> ill check them out
<Agent_bob> !info ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: (tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 1.9.4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 448 kB
<Agent_bob> breezy repos also ^
<your|sleepy> mo
<your|sleepy> moin
<your|sleepy> :>
<Agent_bob> so anyone know of a cli way to see what all gui heads are installed ?
<s|k> !mplayer
<ubotu> I heard mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<your|sleepy> hello at all
<your|sleepy> :>
<Daskies> What's the command to end a ping again?
<Agent_bob> yes your|sleepy
<Daskies> ctrl + something
<your|sleepy> c
<Agent_bob> ^C
<Daskies> Ah
<your|sleepy> windows style strg +c xD
<Agent_bob> ^C kills lots of things.     q  exits lots of things.
<your|sleepy> yes
<Agent_bob> so anyone know of a cli way to see what all gui heads are installed ?   or a dir one could list ?
<pepo> ok i have a call 01 and call 02 on my iwlist scan
<pepo> but i am trying to do dhclient eth1
<pepo> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<pepo> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<Agent_bob> if it's wireless,  mmmm are you sure it's eth ?
<pepo> and my dhcpd its working cos i have other PC here
<mark_skinner> exit
<pepo> Agent_bob, ifconfig says me
<shizzz> i have a question? Some times like just a few minutes ago ill download and install an app from the repository but i cant find it in any of my menus. Its like i have to search for it. does anyone know why this happens?
<shizzz> i just downloaded that NTFSprog
<shizzz> but i cant find it anywhere
<Agent_bob> shizzz maybe because the packager didn't put and entry for menu in the postinst script ?
<Agent_bob> oh that.
<ic56> shizzz: command line programs don't show up in GUI menus.
<Agent_bob>  hehhe cli commands are not in the menus
<shizzz> so where is the default location that i hsould look
<shizzz> oh
<Agent_bob> in your path.
<shizzz> lol so what do i do
<ryan__> i am trying to upgrade my kernel
<shizzz> what is cli?
<ic56> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Agent_bob> you use parted like you wanted to before
<shizzz> oh
<shizzz> lol
<ryan__> i am using a amd64 kernel, where can i find the src for that ?
<shizzz> so where are the clis installed?
<ryan__> I found this, http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/, but that is i386
<ryan__> right ?
<Agent_bob> so anyone know of a cli way to see what all gui heads are installed ?   or a dir one could list ?
<ic56> shizzz: mostly in /usr/bin but there are many places.  If you want to know where a command is located, type which <command>
<Agent_bob> shizzz *bin   but where is not relevent.  they will be in your path.   you just type the command.
<shizzz> well i downloaded this like toolkit called ntfsprog
<ebastos> question, i'm running breezy, is it a bad idea to install a package from the dapper repositories (the package doesn't exist in breez)
<drexelxxxx> any idea why my Nvidia driver isn't working right?  Is there a reboot required after the package installation?
<shizzz> so im not sure what it has in it
<Agent_bob> shizzz werent you trying to resize an ntfs part ?     run gparted and resize it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ebastos: What package is it?
<drexelxxxx> he did
<shizzz> it wont work on NTFS
<shizzz> i tried
<ebastos> compiz... i'm looking to give the whole xgl/compiz bit a shot
<ic56> shizzz: dpkg -L ntfsprog will tell you what all was in the package
<shizzz> and theni found a matrix that says that it doesnt work with NTFS
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ebastos: Then no, it's not safe in Breezy.
<Agent_bob> you tried after you installed ntfstools shizzz ?
<ebastos> how so
<ebastos> it's that lethal?
<Flannel> drexelxxxx: did you enable the driver?
<drexelxxxx> I tried nvidia-glx & nvidia-glx-dev
<drexelxxxx> how do you enable?
<Flannel> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Flannel> check the wiki, step 15
<drexelxxxx> k thx
<ic56> shizzz: look for manpages (files in /usr/share/man) in the package.  Then read the documentation with "man <manpage>".
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ebastos: It's not lethal, so far as I know, it just won't work without a lot of effort.
<ebastos> i can expend effort.
<shizzz> k. thanks ic56
<Agent_bob> so anyone know of a cli way to see what all gui heads are installed ?   or a dir one could list ?    this is for a menu.
<ebastos> i mean, the process should be the same, or similar, right? i just need to get the packages somehow.
<Agent_bob> a dollar against the hole in a doughnut that in a console he would have to ask how to exit the man command .....
<drexelxxxx> what is the quickest way to restart X without CTRL-ALT-Backspace?
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<drexelxxxx> thx
<Agent_bob> that assumes a default ubuntu.
<drexelxxxx> been looking for that for a while too
<shizzz> ic56, when i get to the dir usr/share/man i am just looking at a bunch of other man dir's  where do i go from there?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ebastos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133772 <--- here's an idea of what it might take, which is why I don't really recommend it
<Agent_bob> ntfs[tab] [tab]    pick one and man it.
<ebastos> thanks
<shizzz> ah nevermind
<Venky>  i formated my internal laptop hard drive using gdisks now i cant enable it iam running dapper on an external usb drive can someone help
<ic56> shizzz: ok
<eneried> hello, how can i search a file from command line?
<bimberi> eneried: locate file
<imbrandon> run "sudo updatedb" first then run "locate <filename>"
<shizzz> i used a sudo find / -name *ntfsprog*  and found it in usr/share/doc/ntfsprogs
<eneried> thanks bimberi
<Codename_V> Venky: enable it as in?
<bimberi> eneried: and i was about to add imbrandon's first bit :)
<Agent_bob> Venky sudo fdisk -l   and cat /etc/fstab    pastebin both.
<imbrandon> bimberi,;)
<ryan__> for upgrading the kernel, this site: http://kernelnewbies.org/FAQ/KernelCompilation says to download the tarbal from  ftp.XX.kernel.org
<ryan__> when i go there it looks like there is not a src for 64 bit, is it all the same source ?
<drexelxxxx> Tip: type updatedb & to run it in the background
<tritium> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<ryan__> it just has this ftp://ftp.ca.kernel.org/linux/kernel/v2.6
<firebird619> I am running breezy and when the screensaver is running, or if I am playing back videos, etc., the video is jerky. It will play and then stop for a couple seconds and then play again, and so on. I have Intel Integrated Graphics. I downloaded the latest Linux drivers from Intel but when I try to install them it says /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory. What can I do to solve this problem? Can anyone help me?
<Acidic> what is the command (like >>) to overwrite what is in the file your writing to.
<PORDO> where do i set how many workspaces i want?
<Agent_bob> ryan__ apt-get has kernel sourse....
<eneried> bimberi, i didn't understand
<Codename_V> Acidic: you're asking how you'd redirect output to a file?
<eneried> bimberi, locate seems to be for database searching not files
<Codename_V> Acidic: some_command > some_file
<Acidic> Codename_V well, i know i can redirect using >>.. but this just adds to the file
<ryan__> Agent_bob, yeah i saw that, but it doesn't have 2.6.15 or greater
<Acidic> Codename_V: So that basiclaly erases the file and adds the output?
<ryan__> Agent_bob,  and apparently i need it in order to have a client vpn connection to a microsoft vpn server
<shizzz> ah sweet, that toolkit comes with mkntfs, ntfsclone, ntfsfix, ntfslabel, ntferesize and ntfsundelete
<Codename_V> Acidic: that would overwrite any existing file, yes
<Agent_bob> Acidic one >  write new.  two >> write new or append if exist.
<Acidic> thankyou
<shizzz> lol know i just have to figure how to use them
<ic56> shizzz: read their manpages
<ebastos> pumpernickle: looks like the plan will fail because i can't download the rpms. >,< thanks anyways, though.
<Agent_bob> ryan__ dapper does....
<shizzz> im sorta new to the ubuntu if you can tell
<shizzz> lol
<Flannel> firebird619: get rid of the screensaver ;)  theyre all really poor.
<ic56> shizzz: man mkntfs
<shizzz> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ebastos: You can get it from cvs if you're really desperate.
<Codename_V> PORDO: you'd go to the settings menu I'd imagine.  that or right click on the pager.  dunno though really, I'm a kde man
<Agent_bob> ryan__ i'm running 2.6.15-20-386  here.
<firebird619> Flannel: I can do that, but what about video playback, etc.
<ebastos> pumpernickle: you mean, the xgl and compiz packages, right?
<Agent_bob> ryan you on breezy ?
<ryan__> Agent_bob, so you are running dapper then ? any pointers on how to upgrade from badger to dapper ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ebastos: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351 <-- more info here
<Agent_bob> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Venky> where shud i pastebin
<Venky> ?
<Agent_bob> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<ryan__> thanks all, i'll check it out
<Flannel> firebird619: it shouldn't be jerky oh.  Sorry, I thought you said that the playback got jerky once screensaver kicked in
<eneried> bimberi, locate file doesn't work :(
<Agent_bob> ryan__ dapper is prerelease still.  if that box is critical, you shouldn't upgrade it.
<ebastos> well... what's happening is when i get to the wget command, it returns a "connection refused."
<eneried> shizzz, tanks, your method seem to be goof
<Agent_bob> ebastos incorrect url ?
<shizzz> huh
<bimberi> eneried: did you use 'file' literally?  it is supposed to be the file you're looking for
<shizzz> what method
<ebastos> impossible, i copied it from the instructions
<shizzz> im getting help not giving
<eneried> about searching files
<shizzz> you must have misunderstood me
<ebastos> i mean i guess it's possible the guy woh made the post messed up...
<firebird619> Flannel: No, it is jerky with just video playback. When the screensaver runs that is jerky as well.
<eneried> bimbery i used "locate file myfile"....
<Agent_bob> ebastos lol  that doesn't preclude typos in the instructions   :)
<Codename_V> shizzz: just watch it next time, ok?
<shizzz> what are you talking about
<Flannel> firebird619: sorry, don't knwo.
<shizzz> codename
<ebastos> exactly
<Codename_V> shizzz: nothing.
<Codename_V> shizzz: I'm being silly
<firebird619> Flannel: Ok, thanks.
<eneried> shizzz i mean when i asked about searching files from command line
<shizzz> if your talking about the find / -name *ntfsprog* that was what i did to find a prog that i downloaded
<shizzz> im confused
<shizzz> lol
<Agent_bob> Codename_V no joking in that tone of type.....
<eneried> :)
<shizzz> its all good
<Codename_V> Agent_bob: hey, you watch it next time too, ok?
<Agent_bob> y'all leave me alone.  someone welded my office chair in the upright possion..... and i know who the someone was....
<Codename_V> seriously?  welded?
<shizzz> does anyone know if fdisk will resize a ntfs file partition
<thomasM> hi i was here earlier asking for help autoconfiguring cvs packages. I had an issue with m4 junk... now i'm stuck at some dependancies. i've tried to install both the package and the development package, but all is useless. The packages needed are glib-2.0    libgnome-2.0    libgnomeui-2.0  gconf-2.0       gdk-pixbuf-2.0  gnome-vfs-2.0   gnome-desktop-2.0       gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8
<Agent_bob> shizzz it will not.
<shizzz> ah ok
<Agent_bob> shizzz it can delete it and make another.
<Codename_V> hmm, I dunno.  a partition?  maybe.  an ntfs filesystem though, that's another story
<thomasM> I was wondering if somebody could help me out.
<cafuego> shizzz: 'parted' *may* be able to, but ONLY after checking ntfs for errors and defragging it.
<shizzz> because the ntfsresize app will resize the filesystem but not the partition
<Codename_V> thomasM: apt-get gtk-foo, apt-get gtk-bar.  or synaptic if you prefer, or whatever.  pretty straightforward.
<thomasM> i have synaptic.
* Agent_bob sujests nuking all M$ crap and making new ext2/3 partition......
<Agent_bob> nuke then untill they glow, and shoot them at night.    that's my moto.
<thomasM> I'm on Dapper repos, i have no broken packages
<Acidic> hmm
<Acidic> having a problem with cron...
<thomasM> anybody have any clue at all what i need? because i have all of those packages, and most -dev packages for them
<Acidic> anyone got any experience with cron?
<drexelxxxx> did but forgot
<Codename_V> Acidic: that's a rather silly question
<ic56> Acidic: ask away
<Acidic> yea.. but i can ask it every minute if you'de like
<thomasM> codename: do you have any idea what is wrong with my system?
<Acidic> i have this line in /etc/crontab
<Acidic> 23 * * * * dlugg fortune > /etc/motd
<Acidic> 23 cuz im trying it every minute
<Acidic> to see if it works :/
<Codename_V> thomasM: if a configure script is giving you errors then you're simply missing a few libraries or whatever.  nothing wrong really, you're just missing the stuff you need to compile whatever it is you want to compile
<ic56> Acidic: "23" means run it at 23 minutes past each hour.
<Acidic> yea
<Acidic> i've been +1 every time it doesnt work
<Acidic> so i can see if it does :P
<ic56> Acidic: ok.  So what doesn't work?
<Acidic> motd doesn't get updated
<Acidic> there's nothing in it rightn ow
<thomasM> codename: the thing is i've check each one, and i have the packages, and the dev's
<Codename_V> thomasM: your error being?
<Codename_V> Acidic: maybe you oughta listen to ic56's first comment
<thomasM> codename: that the autoconfigure script doens't know i have them.
<ic56> Acidic: probably dlugg isn't in the path.  cron's path is pretty restricted.  You should always use absolute paths to commands invoked by cron, init, and any other daemons.
<Codename_V> thomasM: alrighty...so maybe the exact error would help me out here.  paste it or something somewhere
<Acidic> Codename_V... i did.. i know it runs at 23 after each hour.. but i change it after it fails to minute + 1 to see the next minute
<Agent_bob> or only commands in /*bin/  ^
<thomasM> its not large... i will post it here.
<Acidic> ic56: this is the path in crontab
<Acidic> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Codename_V> ic56: that would be the user name, no?  which may or may not have write permissions on /etc/motd.
<thomasM> checking for GTK... configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0    libgnome-2.0    libgnomeui-2.0  gconf-2.0       gdk-pixbuf-2.0  gnome-vfs-2.0   gnome-desktop-2.0       gtk+-2.0 >= 2.8) were not met:
<thomasM> No package 'libgnome-2.0' found
<thomasM> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<thomasM> No package 'gnome-vfs-2.0' found
<thomasM> No package 'gnome-desktop-2.0' found
<Acidic> Codename_V Which i've set so they do
<Codename_V> Acidic: you'd check your mail by the way, to see any errors cron spits out
<Acidic> where does it pop them in dlugg
<Agent_bob> thomasM no error there ?
<ic56> Ooops. Yes, I meant the path to fortune not dlug.  fortune is typically in /usr/games
<thomasM> agent_bob: i have all of those packages though!
<Acidic> oh rigt
<Acidic> that would do it too
<Agent_bob> thomasM libs path error ?   script looking in the wrong place ?
<thomasM> agentbob: apparently... but what libs is it looking for?
<thomasM> o here it is
<Acidic> ic56: so i added :/usr/games to crontab
<Agent_bob> get in the script and see what exactly it is looking for, then  fine /  it
<thomasM> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GTK_CFLAGS
<thomasM> and GTK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<thomasM> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<Acidic> ic56: im waiting for the minute to pass on the server so i can see if it worked
<thomasM> >< didn't see that there before...
<Agent_bob> :)
<Acidic> ic56: didn't work :/
<ic56> Acidic: you are just asking for a rootkit exploit when you expand a daemon's path.
<Acidic> so instead i should just add the full path of fortune
<Codename_V> Acidic: hehe, you sure you're listening here?  23 would be at 23 past the hour.  you'd want * if you want ever minute
<ic56> Acidic: yes. add the full path to fortune.  However, that isn't the reason it didn't work.
<Codename_V> or maybe I just need to look at the man page...
<Acidic> Codename_v in testing that would probably be correct.... but i want it every hour
<GTroy> will Automatix KILL ME?!!!???
<Acidic> Codename_V so.. i would want it at a set minute after every hour correct?
<thomasM> gtroy are you running dapper?
<Agent_bob> GTroy no.  but the help in here will if you use it....
<GTroy> thomasM: no
<thomasM> ur fine..
<Acidic> ic56: Ok, i fixed that about
<Agent_bob> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<GTroy> Agent_bob: hahaha
<GTroy> dammnit
<ic56> Acidic: now, I assume you're using /etc/crontab rather than a private user crontab?
<Acidic> yea
<thomasM> gtroy automatix is fine if ur running breezy.
<GTroy> ok cool
<GTroy> thanks thamsM
<thomasM> i hacked it up a little
<thomasM> didn't break dapper even.
<GTroy> I switched back to breezy after I couldn't get ndiswrapper to work on beta
<Acidic> ic56: yes
<drexelxxxx> what is dapper going to be based on? gnome or kde?
<GTroy> anybody tried flock?
<GTroy> better web picture
<Agent_bob> drexelxxxx no.  it's based on debian
<GTroy> and as fast as firefox pipelined
<drexelxxxx> what is the default desktop manager in other works
<drexelxxxx> words
<GTroy> gnome is
<Agent_bob> gnome
<thomasM> dapper is gnome..
<ubuntu> my ubuntu is slow can some one help pls
<ic56> Acidic: you need to give more than 1 minute advance.  cron checks that file once a minute. Give 3 minutes advance to be sure.
<Codename_V> ubuntu: amd?
<drexelxxxx> did you update your video driver?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu defaults to gnome piriod.
<ubuntu> I am running a 1.8 P4
<Acidic> well... by Codename_V's suggestion i turned it onto * for minutes
<Acidic> see if that helps
<drexelxxxx> oh right because of the name
<Acidic> ic56: hmm
<Codename_V> Acidic: you check dluggs mail ever?  your errors would be there.
<Agent_bob> drexelxxxx kubuntu defaults to kde piriod
<drexelxxxx> yeah
<Acidic> Codename_V: Where would that be located
<Acidic> ic56: I have manually fortune > motd to see if there was a change
<Codename_V> Acidic: /var/spool/mail I guess?  just run mutt, or mail or pine or something.
<roxas> Yeah, I would liek to know where kubuntu is?
<Acidic> ic56: and after the minute... motd cleared
<drexelxxxx> I didn't like it
<drexelxxxx> I had a lot of problems
<Acidic> ic56: there was something in there, and there isn't now
<Agent_bob> Acidic have you manually dlugg fortune > /etc/motd  ?
<Acidic> yes
<Acidic> Agent_bob: yes... it put one in there, then as the minute passed /etc/motd cleared
<Acidic> Agent_bob: contents erased
<Acidic> Codename_v: Nothing in /var/spool/mail
<Codename_V> Acidic: just try >& so errors go in there or something
<Codename_V> fortune >& /etc/motd
<roxas> And I always had trouble installing things.
<cafuego> Acidic: Why don't you call `fortune' in /etc/profile?
<roxas> It said I never had a C Complier.
<roxas> Any help with that?
<Agent_bob> hmmm maybe man fortune and see if there is a -f switch or somethin....   looks like stdout not accessable or redirrected Acidic
<Codename_V> Acidic: dunno then.  maybe system mail isn't set up by default on ubuntu
<cafuego> Acidic: That way it only rusn on login, as opposed to onc a minite.
<PORDO> can anyone help me get qjackctl working properly?
<Agent_bob> or sorry dlugg
<PORDO> my input is all broken up with xruns.
<ebastos> question, if i want to use dpkg to install a deb, the parameter is -i right?
<PORDO> correct.
<ebastos> woo
<Agent_bob> it will be the output of dlugg that hits motd
<drexelxxxx> ys
<Acidic> cafuego: Does that do ssh logins also?
<theshibboleth> Is anyone here familiar with MJPEG-tools? How do I turn a .yuv file into a mpeg?
<PORDO> any ardour users here?
<shizzz> ok for anyone that has been helping with the ntfs partition resizing i want to thank you. it looks like all i had to do was install the ntfsprogs then launch the gparted app. apparently gparted uses the tools from ntfsprogs.  yeahhhhh  ;) sweet
<cafuego> Acidic: If the user has bash set as shell, sure.
<PORDO> theshibboleth turn it into a .ogg
<theshibboleth> PORDO: how?
<nucleic> anyone here a networking guru?
<roxas> nucleic: I know some
<roxas> What do you need help on.
<roxas> *?
<nucleic> right, set up Ubuntu on my work box, set all the networking to the relevant detail
<Acidic> Agent_bob: Wouldn't that stop me from having fortune > motd work as dlugg?
<nucleic> and it doesn't seem to be getting to the gateway
<PORDO> theshibboleth you realize that i just suggested you turn it into a theora file instead of mpeg right?  it was sort of a joke.  sorry.
<roxas> Do you have DHCP enabled?
<nucleic> no DHCP here
<roxas> Or do you manually configure your net?
<roxas> So it's the latter.
<nucleic> manual
<nucleic> yep
<theshibboleth> PORDO: sorry... ok... I'm about to too lost right now to get jokes :)
<Agent_bob> Acidic i corrected.   man dlugg for a -f  not fortune    sorry i didn't Q you with your nick
<flash_> hi i just setup ubuntu, and i was wondering if there was a simple way to add the kubuntu package (with apt-get or something)?
<nucleic> I'm a windows desktop support guy, I'm a bit lost, that why I came in here
<roxas> Go to System -> Administration -> Networks
<Acidic> Agent_bob: man a user?
<theshibboleth> (not mean to type "about".... again, lost
<roxas> Then on your ethernet connection, click it and then choose properties.
<ic56> Codename_V: /var/spool/mail exists in Ubunut.  It's just that no cli mail readers are installed.
<roxas> Then set it to a static IP address and configure it manually.
<mDot> ive completely uninstalled KDE, then reinstalled two k apps, amaroK and Kaffeine. The 'feature' in KDE that puts a mac OSX like menu bar at the top of the screen keeps popping up, any idea on how to get rid of it?
<Agent_bob> Acidic that's a user.  hehhe ok.. then man fortune and see if it has output to file capabilities.     -f  switch
<Acidic> Agent_bob: it does -f Print out the list of files which would be searched, but dont print a fortune.
<Acidic> might i try to use /etc/motd also? :P
<Agent_bob> --file   -o  --output   ?
<nucleic> Roxas: It's all already set
<Acidic> offensive :P
<Acidic> and no, i dont see those
<Agent_bob> Acidic you can look in / and see if init has been writing to there heh
<Acidic> no, i went and checked.. it's already /etc/motd
<Acidic> and if it had.. the motd file wouldn't have been overwritten
<roxas> Nucleic, then you should be able to logon to your network.
<roxas> Because you are trhough the gateway, for you are on here.
<roxas> Unless you are using another system.
<nucleic> On my XP box
<roxas> Is that the one you are trying to configure?
<ic56> Acidic: try this: fortune >/etc/motd 2>/etc/motd.err
<nucleic> might be a problem with the hosts file?
<Acidic> Agent_bob: i've solved the proglem
<Acidic> Agent_bob: But im embarrased to say how
<roxas> That's what I am guessing.
<nucleic> no, Ubuntu is on it's own box
<roxas> I figured that much after I typed it.
<roxas> Lack of sleep :P
<ic56> Acidic: tell us so we know what to ask the next guy who's doing something silly.
<nucleic> lol
<roxas> Anyways, it could be the host's finle.
<Acidic> ic56: Your solution on adding the path was correct... the path i added was not :P
<roxas> *file
<ic56> ah ok.
<Acidic> adding /etc/games ftl
<Acidic> so used to using /etc/ tonight just got me into typing that for three letter directories :P
<Acidic> and it works now
<roxas> But let me ask though, have you tried to enable DHCP to see if you can catch yoru already activated network?
<nucleic> We have no DHCP on our network
<Agent_bob> Acidic you were told to use full path on that command an hour ago.
<ic56> Acidic: teh way to avoid this kind of error is to not type things in manually.  In your case you should have pasted the otuput of "which fortune"
<roxas> Sometimes it can work without it activated.  But that really depends on the server environment, I do believe.
<Codename_V> lol
<Acidic> Agent_bob: And i did
<Acidic> Agent_bob: The full path i entered was incorrect.
<ic56> Acidic: what editor do you use?
<Acidic> ic56: vim for the moment
<ic56> Acidic: know how to import output from commands in vim?
* Agent_bob likes mc
<Acidic> ic56: no i do now
<Acidic> ic56: no i do no
<Acidic> not*
<ic56> Acidic: to import the output of a command in the vim editor, type:  :r!command  In your cse, you would have typed :r!which fortune
<roxas> But I did have a question for anyone out there.  When I stry to run a program to compile it, it says that it cannot find a C Complier in the $PATH....can I ask to see if anyone can help me with that?
<Agent_bob> what's some good apps for the X window system?    light weight of corse....   ?
<Acidic> when i type which fortune as root i get no output
<Acidic> i do when dlugg
<Agent_bob> cause /usr/games/ isn't in root's path
<Acidic> i dont think dlugg can edit crontab :/
<Acidic> well, i could set that
<nucleic> roxas, you need to install GCC
<ic56> Acidic: best not add games to root's PATH.
<Acidic> aye
<roxas> nucleic: Where do I go to do that?
<Acidic> and i didn't really want to allow non-roots to change around crontab
<Agent_bob> in vim   :r!su - dlugg which fortune
<nucleic> roxas : sudo apt-get install build-essential
<roxas> nucleic: I assume that's a terminal command?
<Agent_bob> roxas it are
<Acidic> mmmm
<Acidic> Agent_bob: Thanks, it didn't say it wanted a password, but i coulda guessed
<shizzz> does anyone know what file i need to edit so that during boot up i can skip two of my ntfs mountings?
<ic56> Acidic: given that which under root wouldn't give the needed output, you could of done this:  which fortune |sudo bash -c 'cat >>/etc/crontab'
<nucleic> roxas : yes mate
<Agent_bob> running su as root should never ask for a passwd
<roxas> Good.  I am getting that now.
<bimberi> shizzz: /etc/fstab
<shizzz> thank you! ;)
<roxas> It asked for it anyway.
<Acidic> ah.. well i wasn't root.. lemme try that again
<roxas> BTW, how do you login as root?
<Acidic> you dont login
<Acidic> you sudo -s
<meshe> is dapper better at detecting nic's than breezy is?  the breezy installer see's my nics but i can't bring them up
<bimberi> shizzz: yw :)
<roxas> Ah.
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<roxas> So now I know.
<Agent_bob> should read ^
<roxas> I will.
<roxas> For this is the first time I am going to get Ubuntu fully working
<roxas> Thanks guys.
<ic56> !whysudo
<Acidic> nn
<Agent_bob> hmmm i've never had "ubuntu fully working" .....   it's always a hack for me.
<Agent_bob> i install-server and apt-get remove ubuntu-base   and go from there....
<drexelxxxx> chroot is amazing
<mDot> you know what..... im done no more fooling around. i refuse to restart this machine until the next kernel update
<Agent_bob> jah
<shizzz> binneri, it appears to have a readonly status i guess becuase the file has been loaded. do you kow how get a version that i can write to?
<shizzz> yeah sudo -i creates a root user shell to run commands in
<Agent_bob> if you go root'n around / you'll make a mire of your fs....
<Agent_bob> hmmmm i wonder if there is a command that one could issue that would show a list of installed window managers ?
<bimberi> shizzz: yes, better to use sudo (eg. 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab') then you're only superuser for the duration of the edit
<shizzz> ok thanks
<Apomb> a key on my keyboard stoed working
<Agent_bob> is it the P ?
<Apomb> you guessed it
<Agent_bob> yay    *claps*
<Apomb> i was laying around in the keyboard shortcuts menu and when i closed it, it stoed working
<RobyX> Can someone help me with installing WIne.
<Agent_bob> does the big P still work ?
<Apomb> noe
<Agent_bob> RobyX sudo apt-get install wine
<Apomb> but the cursor acts like its getting a character
<whyami> RobyX: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<ic56> Agent_bob: for a list of installed window mgrs, you might try searching for packages that "Provide" window-manager or some virtual package name like that.
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> i just updated ubuntu
<Apomb> hello ainkiller
<painkiler> and it rewrote my grub config
<painkiler> now i can't select windows.
<painkiler> how do i reconfig it?
<Agent_bob> ic56 hmmmmm  what about parsing the menu file  ?
<whyami> Agent_bob: if you install wine from the standard ubuntu repos...it's pretty outdated...
<drexelxxxx> change the (1,1) to (0,1)
<drexelxxxx> what I do
<drexelxxxx> if you have sata
<Kakason> Hello, Is there any programs on Ubuntu, that is like Alcohol 120%?
<Agent_bob> whyami and ?   i used the default wine in mdk9 and liked it.   how outdated are you talking here 6/7 years ?
<drexelxxxx> good question kakason
<drexelxxxx> i'm sure there is
<painkiler> how can i get grub just to automatically find my oses on my pc?
<whyami> Agent_bob: Wine is under fast development. For example, I couldn't get IE to work with the Wine from ubuntu repos, but the binary provided by winehq at http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb works great.
<Agent_bob> ic56 mmm give me a second.  i'm still working on that.
<drexelxxxx> grub install ?
<drexelxxxx> can't remember
<Kakason> Yeah, I was searching for one like a while ago, but gave me no results.
<Hexidigital> kakason, are you looking to mount .iso?
<Get_A_Fix> hello
<RobyX> Well actually I was doing the tutorial posted here http://tinyurl.com/nblqy and at one point it tells me "next click install windows system software then click ok" but I dont see that option in the setup.
<ic56> Apomb: you mean the cursor moves forward one space when you press the P key?
<drexelxxxx> get CrossOver Office
<selinium> !tell painkiler about grub
<Kakason> Hexidigital: yeah mainly that
<drexelxxxx> for wine
<Hexidigital>  kakason, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso?highlight=%28mount%29%7C%28iso%29
<Agent_bob> ic56 hmmmm /etc/menu-methods/   may hold the answer
<drexelxxxx> and cedega for games
<Apomb> no not so much ... it just stays there, but it stos blinking, ic56
<Kakason> Hexidigital: Hey thanks dude
<Hexidigital> kakason, np
<ic56> Apomb: try the "reset" command.  Just type reset.  Does it fix things?
<RobyX> So anyone know what I can do lol.
<Apomb> reset
<Apomb> ?
<Apomb> where
<Apomb> terminal
<drexelxxxx> oh yeah that mount iso
<Hexidigital> what program would be most comparable with nero? gnomebaker a good one?
<drexelxxxx> so what program do you use to make an ISO file of the mount loop?
<ic56> Apomb? Was that a question?
<Agent_bob> iv56 i think i can find /etc/menu-methods -type e    and get a list that way.
<Apomb> yeah ... sorry
<Get_A_Fix> could anyone tell me where to get info on how to make a program run at boot ime in Breezy ?
<drexelxxxx> I like K3B
<RobyX> Nevermind, figured it out.
<Hexidigital> drexelxxxx, is k3b compatable with gnome?
<Hexidigital> Get_A_Fix, what desktop manager do you use?
<PwcrLinux> Hello all :)
<Get_A_Fix> Hexidigital: gnome
<Kakason> drexelxxx: I use GnomeBaker to make my isos
<drexelxxxx> in console I mean
<drexelxxxx> yeah I would use K3B for that
<Hexidigital> System -> Preferences -> Sessions... startup tab, Get_A_Fix
<Get_A_Fix> Hexidigital, many thanks - wanting noip2 to start at boot  - thanks
<Hexidigital> Get_A_Fix, np
<shizzz> ok i thought that i had this whole ntfs partitioning thing down. i downloaded/installed the ntfsprogs toolkit and gparted.  then was able to resize the partition inside of gparted, but then when i go to save the changes it says the partition is busy. This is weird becuase i removed the mounting entry in the /etc/fstab and then rebooted. can someone help?
<meshe> can you think of a reason why ubuntu can see my nic's but the link light won't come on and it won't dhcp an address?  i tested the cable, the port and the dhcp server on my laptop's install of breezy
<Kakason> For some reason, when I boot up my computer, my network doesn't activate, like I have to make it active every time I log on? Any tips on this?
<meshe> Kakason: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<meshe> Kakason: add the line at the bottom:
<fwp> KEEP IT G'D UP
<meshe> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<meshe> that should keep it active
<Kakason> meshe: thanks
<meshe> np
<meshe> replace eth0 with your interface if it's different
<Kakason> yeah, ok
<shizzz> can anyone help with my partitioning question
<Agent_bob> ic56 thanks for the confirmation on that.    i'm working out the code now.
<drexelxxxx> ubuntu have an automounter?
<drexelxxxx> if so then it probably mounted the partition
<drexelxxxx> and you can't resize it
<drexelxxxx> i'm guess
<drexelxxxx> ing
<shizzz> well the partitions dont show up in the gnome interface
<Kakason> shizzz: I'm no expert at this, but did you try unmounting it from media? sudo umount /media/hda(#)
<shizzz> after i removed the fstab entries
<ic56> meshe: does ifconfig eth0 up turn on the light, at least?
<drexelxxxx> do "mount"
<drexelxxxx> to see what is mounted
<shizzz> no i just tried the fstab file
<drexelxxxx> try the mount command
<shizzz> k
<kingspawn> shizzz: just type "mount" to see if its mounted
<drexelxxxx> see if it is there
<ic56> shizzz: is it the partition or the filesystem that's busy?
<drexelxxxx> that is the linux way
<shizzz> no it is not mounted
<drexelxxxx> hmm
<shizzz> kingspawn it is not mounted
<drexelxxxx> kinda hard to determine what may have happened
<ic56> shizzz: did you perhaps invoke gparted twice?  Maybe it checks to see there aren't other instances of itself or of similar programs to prevent stepping on each other's work.
<george_> sdss
<george_> hi
<shizzz> but after i edit the size in gparted and then try to save the new size value gparted errors out with a device busy err
<jmrivera> try with the cfdisk command to see the partitions
<Kakason> How much hdds do you have?
<drexelxxxx> you might be using the wrong hard drive
<shizzz> k
<shizzz> one sec
<drexelxxxx> sda1 - whatever for SATA/SCSI hda1 - whatever for IDE
<meshe> ic56: sorry, just lost my wifi on my laptop for a sec there
<shizzz> yeah but no only the one instance is running
<shizzz> actually i rebooted
<shizzz> let me see if its the filesytem or partition
<Agent_bob> ic56  i think this will work....
<Agent_bob> for BLAH in $(find /etc/menu-methods -type f)
<Agent_bob>     do if [ -x $BLAH ] 
<Agent_bob>         then echo $BLAH | cut -d'/' -f'4'
<Agent_bob>     fi
<Agent_bob> done
<PwcrLinux> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Agent_bob> paste paste flood flood  yeah
<shizzz> ic56 here is the error that i am getting
<ic56> Agent_bob: why all this complexity?
<hedge> Is there a keyboard combination in Ubuntu to get the gui process table? Have tried crtl+esc, and can't find the process table in the apps...
<rinke> I'm looking for a desktop. Can somebody help me with to choose?
<chip42> ic56: you don't like it? pretty cool the shell environment can be scripted real time like that
<Agent_bob> an automaticly updated list of window managers to choose when calling a startx command    remember  nosuid so i have to modify a few things...
<shizzz> a busy device is a device with at least one mounted partition. Becuase making changes to a busy device may confuse the kernel, you are advised to rebot your computer
<whyami> hedge: are you looking for the equivalent of the task manager in Windows?
<hedge> Basically, yea....
<hedge> Had one in Fedora as I recall
<Erik_Boi>  /msg nickserv register 0455989
<whyami> hedge: what I did was install the system monitor applet, then I click on that. There may be another way that I don't know.
<shizzz> sunds sorta like a generic msg
<drexelxxxx> all it is is a key assignment
<PwcrLinux> Erik_Boi: whoa, you better change pwd..
<Erik_Boi> yeah, not really sure what i am doing
<Hexidigital>  Erik_Boi, pm me, i'll walk you through
<chip42> i think people confuse elegant and illegible, but thats just me :\
<ic56> Agent_bob: how about this: find /etc/menu-methods -type f -perm +111 -print |sed 's#.*/##'
<hedge> whyami, thx I'll give that a shot
<PORDO> does anyone here have much experience with linux audio?  i need to figure out what's causing my xruns in jack.
<whyami> PORDO: are you running with realtime priority?
<PORDO> i thought that wasn't necessary now.
<drexelxxxx> wonder when I'm going to get to the point where I can write out command lines that long
<PORDO> some guys in #ardour said that the kernel now has something that depracates realtime-lsm
<Kakason> Can anyone point me to a site that has performance tweaks? I'm such a performance freak. ^_^
<PORDO> i have realtime priority checked.
<whyami> PORDO: I hadn't heard that it wasn't necessary. Try running jack as root and see if you still get the xrun errors.
<Agent_bob> ic56 what if one or more was not +111   maybe +1  ?
<PORDO> hrm
<whyami> PORDO: do you have realtime-lsm installed and working?
<PORDO> how do i modprobe it?
<Agent_bob> that is why i was falling back to if -x  but if find can do the same.....   looks good to me.
<whyami> you have to use the module assistant. But don't bother until you try running as root (which doesn't need realtime-lsm to run in realtime) and seeing if that makes a difference.
<drexelxxxx> ubuntu needs to come with SDL prepackaged
<whyami> PORDO: I have to go to bed...but if you want instructions on installing realtime-lsm you can find them as part of this website: http://fort.xdas.com/~kor/oss2jack/install.html
<PORDO> by the way, i can only get envy24control to run from command line, not from the run dialog.  any thoughts on that?
<kingspawn> drexelxxxx: takes you about 20 seconds to install it
<drexelxxxx> I can't find it in the repository though
<kingspawn> PORDO: is it a a console application?
<drexelxxxx> probably better to just download it anywyas
<Hexidigital> drexelxxxx, do you have universe enabled?
<kingspawn> drexelxxxx: its there. just do apt-cache search sdl
<drexelxxxx> ok
<whyami> PORDO: no sorry I'm not familiar with envy24control...
<drexelxxxx> nice didn't know about that part of apt
<kingspawn> drexelxxxx: very useful :)
<PORDO> kingspawn ??
<PwcrLinux> anyway, anyone how I put the short cut for the auto log into other shell server on desktop auto-open terminal box?
<PORDO> kingspawn what do you mean a console application?
<imacusr> does ubuntu work on the new intel imacs?
<Agent_bob> ic56  hehhe man find says   +mode  Deprecated,  old way of searching for files with any of the  permission bits in mode set.  You should use -perm  /mode  instead.
<Kakason> Hey, how do I delete a folder that isn't empty?
<hedge> whyami, system monitor isn't coming up in the search in synaptic, is there another name for it maybe?
<kingspawn> PORDO: is it supposed to run from the terminal? like, not a gui-application with windows and buttons and all
<kingspawn> Kakason: rm -rf folder
<Kakason> kingspawn: oo thanks
<PORDO> kingspawn so what?
<PORDO> kingspawn you should be able to run any command from the run dialog, no?
<Flannel> hedge: applications > system tools > system monitor
<Kakason> hedge: I think its called gnome-system-monitor
<kingspawn> PORDO: well, that might be the reason its not starting up. you need to 1) run it with a terminal, ie with aterm you would run it with aterm -e programname
<hedge> thx
<PORDO> why would i need to run any program with a terminal?
<kingspawn> PORDO: not always. imagine running "ls" from run command. you will be running ls, but the output has nowhere to go
<PORDO> it goes to the standard output.
<kingspawn> PORDO: well ok then
<PORDO> ah!
<PORDO> it works if i pipe the output to /dev/null
<PORDO> ;)
<PORDO> you helped me figure that one out dude.
<kingspawn> good
<Rhisc> hi
<Rhisc> wow I just installed ubuntu, this is my first time using gnome
<Rhisc> I am impressed
<kingspawn> :)
<Rhisc> I need help
<Rhisc> I cant get ndiswrapper to work with my network card drivers
<hedge> What kind of a card is it?
<drexelxxxx> yeah gnome is pretty nice crisp desktop
<Rhisc> i have a belkin wireless g plus
<Rhisc> I think the model number is fd700
<drexelxxxx> I have been looking into the Java Desktop and haven't really been able to get it installed
<PwcrLinux> How I create the shortcut to login onto other shell server on desktop auto-open terminal?
<Rhisc> drexelxxxx, I like how all of the administration options are under system
<Rhisc> drexelxxxx, Its a mess in kde
<drexelxxxx> yeah kde is kind of a mess but good in other ways too
<drexelxxxx> they both have their goods and bads
<Rhisc> yeah
<havien> ok i have a simple question i think
<drexelxxxx> I like konquerer using the terminal in the window
<havien> i installed a game with the autopackage format where would it be located at?
<drexelxxxx> menu
<hedge> Rhisc, have you looked at this in the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<RobyX> I just installed Wine, where do I go to access MyComputer with a simulated Win98 on my pc?
<beta_m> I'm trying to make a network in my room, with this (ubuntu) computer "in charge" of it. yesterday somebody started to tell me about iptable's but i didn't understand most of the commands... is there somewhere i can read to actually try to understand what i need to do... and what is going on
<Rhisc> hedge: yes, and most of the drivers I tried didnt want to work either,
<drexelxxxx> you don't run wine as a windows desktop
<drexelxxxx> wine just runs windows apps
<Rhisc> hedge: I think I may need to upgrade to a newer version of ndiswrapper
<drexelxxxx> and some games
<Rhisc> hedge: but I cant get the build to work right, it says it is missing kernel libraries
<hedge> ndiswrapper -l shows no driver and device present?
<Rhisc> hedge: it says driver invalid
<hedge> ok
<plbgnr> hello, how can I find out which packages are on ubuntu dvd ? ...is it accessible some web application for search its content?
<drexelxxxx> libdvdcss
<hedge> Well if ya think the ndiswrapper needs to be upgraded the instructions are on that page also
<Flannel> no... he means the ubuntu install DVD
<drexelxxxx> ah hehe
<drexelxxxx> sorry
<Agent_bob> ic56  yes.
<Flannel> plbgnr: you can look at all the packages in ubuntu, at packages.ubuntu.com  I don't think theres a list of whats on teh DVD though.  Or at least, not that Im aware of
<drexelxxxx> you select the packages at installation and you download from there i thought
<Agent_bob> ic56 i think that all window managers seem to put a file in /etc/X11/<wm>/ called <wm>-menu   i'm working on that angel atm.
<plbgnr>  drexelxxxx: yes but rt2400 package I need on dvd direct because it is kernel module for wifi card ...which is used for connecting to internet
<atomx> kinda newbie question:  i need to customize a freedos bootable iso to flash my bios (asus)... not sure how to do that, any pointers/urls/rtfms welcome :)
<dion33> when re-compiling the dapper linux kernel, is this page still valid? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto  ..if so, how is the bootsplash implemented into it?
<kingspawn> dion33: #ubuntu+1
<dion33> ok
<hedge> atomx, check out this site: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<Agent_bob> would someone with gnome and any other wm please test this and tell me the output please ?            find /etc/X11 -type f -name *-menu* | cut -d'/' -f'4'| sort -u
<PwcrLinux> How I create the shortcut to login onto other shell server on desktop auto-open terminal?
<atomx> hedge, thanks for that but unless I'm mistaken that's just gonna give me another bootable image, yes?  I have no floppy or I'd be set already :(  sry didnt mention that up front
<Hexidigital> Agent_bob, no output for me
<tejinder> whats those lvm and evms daemons at startup. do i need them if i am a normal home use?
<painkiller> could someone tell me how do reconfigure grub automatically, so it finds all my OSes.
<tejinder> user*
<PORDO> how do i get realtime-lsm?  do i need to compile it myself?
<PORDO> use module-assistant?
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: include the terminal in the shortcut?
<Agent_bob> Hexidigital and you do have gnome  ?
<Hexidigital> yes
<Agent_bob> k thanks.
<Hexidigital> np
<hedge> atomx, can ya make a CD and boot to it?
<PwcrLinux> Kingspawn: using a launcher to open terminal and auto log onto other shell server using  SSH strings..
<Agent_bob> Hexidigital what other wm do you have ?
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: use a launcher to launch a terminal that launches a script that does the ssh-stuff
<painkiller> could someone tell me how do reconfigure grub automatically, so it finds all my OSes.
<Rhisc> well I gotta go
<Rhisc> thanks for the help
<leeyee> Hi guys
<atomx> hedge, yup
<PwcrLinux> Kind: yep, I would like that..  I click terminal on icon and let it's automatically log onto other shell server.. how I can create it?
<hedge> atomx, then use the iso and burn a cd
<hedge> :)
<leeyee> How do you know which booting up scripts are important for your os ?
<Hexidigital> agent_bob, gnome is the only one
<Agent_bob> PwcrLinux write the script to do that and launch the script from the icon.
<atomx> hedge, which iso?  for ultimate boot cd?
<Agent_bob> Hexidigital oh.  ok.  thanks again.
<PwcrLinux> Agent_bob: how?
<Hexidigital> agent_bob, i'm sorry.. i didnt realize you specified people with 2 window managers
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: well, what are the commands you want it to perform? you can just make a bash script
<Agent_bob> PwcrLinux what commands do you have to issue to do the login on the other box ?
<atomx> hedge, further context:  the iso i have is freedos, not freedos+awdflash+my_flash_image (which is what I need)
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: SSH ipaddy -l loginname pwd
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: well, to create the script you simply edit a file, at the top put #!/bin/bash  on line two you add the command you need to run, and save it. make it executable by doing chmod +x filename to it
<Agent_bob> PwcrLinux put them in a file call it this-here-script and set the perms to 700  make the launcher point to it....  presto.
<WarOfAttrition> I just screwed up sudoers - is there a way to fix this?
<Flannel> fix it.
<hedge> atomx, you can insert what you need into the ism before burning it
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition sure.  boot to single user mode and fix it.
<hedge> iso sorry
<Flannel> singleuser mode, or a liveCD will do it too
<WarOfAttrition> how do I do this Agent_bob ?
<Agent_bob> at the boot prompt hit [esc]    edit the kernel line add  1    and boot.
<Kakason> How do I change the file owner of a folder + the folders contents?
<PwcrLinux> Agent_bob: Hmm should I create a launcher then edit it?
<atomx> hedge, yeah that was my original question:  how can I edit a bootable iso? :)  does ultimatebootcd do that?  I thought it was just another iso
<hedge> Flannel, will it allow him to run a dos flash util??
<Flannel> hedge: wha?
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition what exactly did you do to mess it up ?
<vinboy> hi
<WarOfAttrition> I opened sudoers with a texteditor and saved it
<Flannel> WarOfAttrition: why are you running around as root then?
<vinboy> I removed the "errors=remount-ro" from my fstab after formatting / with reiserfs, is tat correct way to do it?
<vinboy> otherwise my linux won't boot
<WarOfAttrition> I'm not running around as root, I used sudo to edit it
<atomx> hedge, I think I answered my own question:  http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html
<Flannel> heh, alright.  just sounded much less intentional
<Flannel> WarOfAttrition: what you shouldve done is not closed gedit, and you couldve just put the stuff back, from a sudoers off the internet
<hedge> atomx, in windows I know you can do it with winimage. Simple lil pgm that you can insert into an iso image
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition you could set a root passwd while in single user mode then you can fix from normal boot if needed.    to re-lock the passwd when you have it fixed   do   sudo passwd -l
<brownie17> to copy an entire folder and it's contents into another folder?
<kingspawn> you should never edit sudoers with something other than visudo
<kingspawn> (ers)
<PwcrLinux> Agent_bob: Hmm should I create a launcher then edit it?
<WarOfAttrition> yea I was in a rush, first time changing sudoers
<brownie17> what command should i use to copy an entire folder and it's contents into another folder?
<WarOfAttrition> sounds complicated, I think it's screwed for good
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: no, you should create a file, then a launcher that points to that file
<atomx> hedge, yah that page shows how to mount a floppy image as a fs and then burn it as a bootable cd (!) and links to dos 6.22 images
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: very little is screwed for good
<WarOfAttrition> yea but as far as me fixing it
<hedge> cool
<WarOfAttrition> It will still work, now nothing will get installed
<brownie17> who knows why i got this? "cp: omitting directory `./Mighty Boosh 1 + 2'"
<femi> hello, pls am fed up of configuring Xine 0.99.3 to play my mp3 files, who can help?
<Agent_bob> PwcrLinux it's better to use a script you can set the permission on it more securely,  but there are other ways.  this is linux  where there is my way your way and a better way.....
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: rescue mode should be in your grub boot menu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> brownie17: Did you use cp -r ?
<kingspawn> brownie17: cp doesnt copy directories by default
<WarOfAttrition> yea but it would be the first time using it, I will have to guess everything, you know how it is
<PwcrLinux> Agent: oh okay.. alright..
<brownie17> kingspawn, if i put -r, will it work?
<kingspawn> brownie17: yes
<femi> hey i need to configure
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: Okay give me step by step in my prvmsg..
<femi> Xine  to play my mp3 files
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: I told you the whole script just up there. It is two (2) lines.
<beta_m> hi, i'm really needing some help with networking here. I did mannage to make the other comp to see this one, and this one to use DHCP to hand out IP addresses, now how do i specify the "Workgroup", allow other computers to access internet through this one, and of course access DNS servers
<WarOfAttrition> will rescue mode run as root?
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: the buffer limit in the scroll back
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: yessir
<Agent_bob> kingspawn could just be one line.....   but that doesn't realy matter.
<kingspawn> Agent_bob: well..
<WarOfAttrition> ok, so once I'm in there, should I edit sudoers with visudo?
<Agent_bob> yep
<WarOfAttrition> and that's that?
<femi> hey i'm getting frustrated using linux gfat a lot of problem, is there any step by step  tutorial or guide for ubuntu breez bagder?
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: line 1) #!/bin/bash   line 2) your command   save   chmod +x savedfile   create launcher  (though I dont believe this will work without using a terminal to launch the script, ie aterm -e scriptname)
<WarOfAttrition> I mean I just save it on there, and nothing more?
<PORDO> Version 0.1.1-6+2.6.12-10.30 of realtime-lsm-module-2.6.12-10-686-smp already installed, skipping.
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition mmm i sujest setting a root passwd temporarly  incase you need more help
<PORDO> anyone?
<WarOfAttrition> I'm not feeling brave, I've never done that
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition yes.  that's the jest of it.
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: best do it now, till you have yourself safe at harbor again
<Thinjon100> Hello... trying to boot into my Dapper Drake installation... can't figure out, how can I temporarily boot into the (already installed) installation so that I can run grub-install?  Or will running grub-install form the LiveCD configure it properly for my kernel?
<Hobbsee> !tell Thinjon100 about grub
<atomx> hedge, thanks I'm off to try this...
<Kakason> How do I change the file owner of a folder + the folders contents? Also how do chmod to a folder and it affects the folders contents as well. ^_^
<WarOfAttrition> setting a root password. does that mean logging in named 'root' ?
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: bingo
<ic56> kingspawn: scripts don't need to be run from a terminal.
<WarOfAttrition> yes that's what I thought, but how do I do it?
<Agent_bob> kingspawn> PwcrLinux   for the chmod  may i sujest 700  rather than +r   it is a sinsitive document.  you don't want it world readable.
<kingspawn> ic56: they automatically launch a terminal so he can actually USE his ssh-session for something?
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: Or I might to dl other program with auto logon, such as Putty or something like that?
<kingspawn> Agent_bob: yeah, agreed
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: listen to Agent_bob on the permissions
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: I dont really know, never used one other than on windows
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: okay..
<NoobSauce> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers on amd64?
<NoobSauce> I'm a total linux noob
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Install the Ubuntu package.
<Agent_bob> ic56 did you see my pm eariler ?
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<PwcrLinux> Agent_bob: alright.. can i talk in your prvmsg?
<NoobSauce> yeah, I tried that and it didn't work
<cafuego> You also want 'linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<Agent_bob> PwcrLinux you may
<WarOfAttrition> well I'm going to go try it, thanks for your help
<NoobSauce> it didn't give any errors, but when I added the nvidia line to my xorg.conf, x wouldn't start
<cafuego> Yes, you're psobably missing the kernel driver
<NoobSauce> which one?
<cafuego> 'linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<havien> cafuego, what will that do?
<Agent_bob> ic56  hmmm ok
<NoobSauce> Emess: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-19-amd64-generic has no installation candidate
<NoobSauce> < - is it possible I don't have the right sources?
<cafuego> NoobSauce: You need to add the 'restricted' repository.
<NoobSauce> btw, I'm running dapper (kubuntu)
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Yes, slightly outdated (The latest kenrel is 2.6.15-21-amd64-k8)
<ic56> query Agent_bob
<Emess> i have ABSOLUTELY no idea about that :S
<NoobSauce> cafuego: outdated? how do I go backwards from my kernel then?
<Agent_bob> ic56 shoot
<ic56> Dude, I don't think you can get this to be 100%.  After all, a window manager doesn't have to be registered anywhere nor, for that matter, is a wm required to run X.
<ic56> One can use X without a wm.
<thatGuy_> lol, my kernel keeps updating and i need to take the old ones out of the bootloader
<havien> cafuego, how can you edit the sources.list without being under root?
<doms> how do i check my md5
<doms> in terminal
<Agent_bob> ic56 yeah i know the difficulties.
<NoobSauce> havien, 'sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list' right?
<NoobSauce> or does that count as being root
<doms> in terminal
<thatGuy_> yeah, that's about the same as root
<doms> how do i check my md5
<havien> hmm
<k31th> Anyone use Moodle ?
<havien> i forgot about the sudo command did mine as su then pico
<Agent_bob> ic56 no matter.  everyone in there knows i blab a lot  :)
<thatGuy_> what's the ubuntulooks engine?
<thatGuy_> i have a theme that says its meant to run on top of it
<Hexidigital> can someone see if they can access my webserver?
<christo> I'm thinking of using ubuntu on my next laptop, but I find it weird that there is no root user and you have to type sudo all the time to run commands as root - is there a way around that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> christo: sudo -i will give you a root shell
<NoobSauce> you can make a root user I think
<NoobSauce> sudo passwd root
<Kakason> christo: sudo -s -H
<NoobSauce> then set a password and you should be able to log in
<Kakason> then you'll be running as root
<ic56> !whysudo
<thatGuy_> christo, you can make a user root also
<thatGuy_> so that tey have all the privedges
<thatGuy_> and you can also su root also
<PORDO>  your a piece of shit
<PORDO> oops..sorry.
<PORDO> wrong channel
<PORDO>  --> NOTE: Running jack as root to enable realtime capabilities isn't
<PORDO>  --> needed any longer. As of kernel-2.6.12 and pam > 0.80-2 you can
<PORDO>  --> achieve the rights to run real-time on a per group basis, which is
<PORDO>  --> controlled by /etc/security/limits.conf
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doms: openssl dgst -md5 /path/file
<NoobSauce> anyone know a good howto for installing nvidia drivers? seems like I followed the top 10 hits from google already
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !flood
<ubotu> I heard flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<NoobSauce> it's been 3 days non-stop and no success :(
<Hexidigital> !tell noobsauce about nvidia
<MikeMm> is in Xorg 7.0 Dualheat with ATI broken ?
<havien> NoobSauce, have you looked at the nvidia pages?
<Kakason> in Wine is it better to run native dlls?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NoobSauce: install 'nvidia-glx' and then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and select 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' as your driver.
<NoobSauce> havien: I've read the README if that's what you mean
<NoobSauce> also the troubleshooting section, and my problem wasn't listed
<havien> NoobSauce,  did you try the drivers from their site?
<NoobSauce> it keeps saying that the linux tree or something isn't there, but I can't find a package for it
<Hexidigital> can someone see if they can access my webserver?  http://hexidigital.shacknet.nu
<NoobSauce> havienyeah, I tried those too
<Hexidigital> i dont know if my isp blocks port 80
<NoobSauce> havien brb, I'll try your suggested commands
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NoobSauce: Don't use the nvidia.com isntaller, it often breaks stuff.  Unless your card is really new, the 'nvidia-glx' package in teh repository should work.
<bliss1_> DBO: man your full time!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gah
<havien> Hexidigital,  its working
* PuMpErNiCkLe is the typo king tonight
<havien> i see the default page
<NoobSauce> pumpernickle my card is an nvidia 6200 w/ 256 mb ram... is that too new?
<Hexidigital> havien, thank you
<Hexidigital> (and thank my isp for not blocking 80 :)  )
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NoobSauce: Nope, that's fine.
<Agent_bob> PuMpErNiCkLe i haven't abdocated the throne yet.
<bliss1_> nickrud: felling better?
<dion33> is usplash automatically setup when you do a kernel re-compile?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Agent_bob: abdocated :)
<WarOfAttrition> thanks guys, the recovery mode worked. there was no need to create root passw
<Hexidigital> time for bed... goodnite guys
<toresbe> So yeah, I'm actually going to punch a FORTRAN program on punch cards and feed it to the old mainframe, and get my output on punch cards! :)
<Agent_bob> :)    see
<toresbe> whoops, wrong channel, sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> toresbe: Sounds fun. :o
<toresbe> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah
<toresbe> I can't wait.
<toresbe> It's a big honkin' noisy CDC Cyber 180
<toresbe> A direct predecessor of the Cray-1
<Kakason> I've been wondering, how do I update to Dapper on Breezy?
<bliss1_> cmplied a kernel from source finished the kernel moudule part, now need perl modules to be instaaled is this just a maater of dpkg -i at prompt of new kernel directory?
<bliss1_> complied
<PuMpErNiCkLe> toresbe: oy, that's going way back
<toresbe> PuMpErNiCkLe: yup. I actually believe it was made a bit *after* the Cray-1 though
<toresbe> Control Data kept making mainframes after Cray left their company to start for himself
<iank> Hey folks.  Installed most anything I could find that looks like a library, and has something to do with mesa, and yet I still get this when compiling some opengl stuffs:
<iank> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lMesaGL
<iank> Suggestions?
<Kakason> Dudes, will there be any problems if I upgrade from breezy to dapper? Has anyone here tried it?
<havien> Kakason, have you figured out how to do it?
<iank> Kakason: heh.  Yes, lots of folks have tried it =D.  I've seen mixed results, personally... but in most cases, it's been fine.
<Kakason> havien: yeah, I just did a little research
<Kakason> iank: oo... I just ran into a link where it goes X server doesn't start properly.
<Kakason> How do I change the default fonts that ubuntu uses, like in the menus.
<Kakason> and taskbar.
<havien> Kakason, gnome or kde?
<Kakason> Gnome.
<Ohzie> Has anybody here used compiz yet?
<ic56> iank: what about libglu1-mesa ? is that package installed?  I don't actually know that it's the right one but, from the output of apt-cache, it seems relevant.
<NoobSauce> ok, well that didn't work
<iank> ic56: ii  libglu1-mesa                                       6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1                              The OpenGL utility library (GLU)
<iank> ic56: yep
<havien> Kakason, its the font preference tool
<Kakason> Nope, tried that.
<havien> hmm
<iank> Well hey
<iank> It was a symlink
<iank> yay
<iank> Thanks for trying though, I appreciate it =)
<ic56> iank: symlink to libglu ?
<Kakason> How do I check which Ubuntu version I got?
<thoreauputic> Kakason: lsb_release -a
<Agent_bob> Kakason uname -a
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: that's for kernel version :)
<Agent_bob> compare the kernel version with the releases...
<Kakason> oo thanks
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic lsb-release is not installed here
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: sure, you can do that :)
<havien> Kakason, not a clue on changeing them
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: erm - yes it is
<havien> everything i look at doesn't change fonts
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic i think not.
<Kakason> yeah, I know
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: are you running a standard Ubuntu install ?
<Kakason> Because like the font is too big, I like it smaller
<farous> can i make a symbplic link on my pc to a file on another pc on my lan?
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic hardly.
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: OK try cat /etc/issue
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic why ?    i edited that file upon install
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: heh - waht *are* you running?
<Kakason> To update from Breezy to Dapper is : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade right...?
<Agent_bob> hoary upgraded to dapper in one jump.
<havien> Kakason, increase resolution?
<Kakason> havien: I'm running 1024x768
<havien> hmm
<havien> 1280x1024?
<havien> i dunno
<Kakason> lol
<WarOfAttrition> is it safe to remove old kernels from the grub menu.lst
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: *shrug* I just gave the standard answers that work for 99.9% of users ;)
<Agent_bob> server-install of hoary with ubuntu-base and lsb-release removed  upgraded to dapper, then modifyed greatly.
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: OK - understood :)
<zielony> how can I change opengl driver ? I currently use mesa (dont know why), and I want to use nvidia
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<zielony> http://pastebin.com/686525
<ic56> Kakason: I did change the fonts in my Ubuntu menus.  I did from the GUI
<ic56>  I think it was somewhere under system> ...> screen
<Kakason> ic56: oo did you change your screen resolution?
<NoobSauce> hmmm... sudo nvidia-glx-config enable doesn't work
<NoobSauce> says command not found...
<ic56> Kakason: did not change the screen resolution.  It stayed the same (i.e. the max supported)
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: you like to run as root while online?
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: once you are sure that you have other working kernels, you can remove what you'd like
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: but you should leave the rescue mode, and perhaps one other working kernel than your current one
<Kakason> ic56: ok, The only font that I manage to change was the Desktop, and it looks better, way better then the big ones
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic i never do
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic don't you know that's a security hazard
<ic56> Kakason: However, after I got the font as small as possible, the menu tab still stayed wide because the icons, naturally, stayed the same size.
<WarOfAttrition> I have 2 sets of kernels with regular and recovery mode each, I would like to remove them. also is it ok to remove the old kernel files in /boot
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: OK - just your whois info says you are root, and yes of course I know that but thanks for the patronising info ;-)
<Kakason> ic56: o, yeah, I just like wanted the font smaller because I think it's using like size 12
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic :)     but it gives the ops something to say to me.....
<kingspawn> WarOfAttrition: yeah, that should be okay
<thoreauputic> Agent_bob: right, it's a not-so-subtle troll, agreed ;)
<ic56> WarOfAttrition: I think it's ok to remove the old kernels, though you should also edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove references to them.  Perhaps you can remove them more cleanly through package management?
<zielony> Somebody help me  ; ) http://pastebin.com/686525 how an I change it to nvidia ?
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic no.    very subtile.   only folks that check my ip ever notice that....
<ic56> WarOfAttrition: for a better stab at what else might be affected, search for references in config files to the  filenames you are about to remove. Like so: find /etc -type f |xargs grep <filename>
<Agent_bob> :)
<WarOfAttrition> yea I was editing menu.lst that's where they came to attention
<NoobSauce> seems wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia says to install both nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings, but when I try installing one, it uninstalls the other
<NoobSauce> why do people always say to comment out the line load "dri" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<NoobSauce> what does it do?
* NoobSauce restarts X again
<antinobody> I'm not sure how much help you can give me, but gaim is having trouble connecting (in this case to irc...obviously I'm using a second computer for this)
<WarOfAttrition> I'm on a small hard disk that's why I like to delete old files, I also emptied the apt cache which was over 1GB
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition deborphan  and localpurge
<kIOsk> anyone here could help setting up dvddecrypter
<Agent_bob> localepurge - Automagically remove unnecessary locale data
<doms> how do i install apache in my dapper drake and how can i locate the path on it...
<antinobody> I'm using dapper beta amd64
<antinobody> you being anybody
<antinobody> as in no si se peude ayudarme, pero... for those that speak spanish
<WarOfAttrition> good to know thank you
<kIOsk> i treid runnign it using crossover office but it wont find the dvd drive
<doms> how do i install apache in my dapper drake and how can i locate the path on it...
<Agent_bob> deborphan - Find orphaned libraries
<ic56> antinobody: could it be a network problem?  Is the computer reachable when freenode tries to verify it isn't a spammer?
<htinn> kIOsk, you need to run winecfg and set the Type to "CD-ROM" in the Drives/Show Advanced options
<NoobSauce> I tried installing my kernel headers before installing the nvidia packages, and it seems that I'm running 2.6.15-19, but the only headers available are for 2.6.15-21
<kIOsk> i run corssoveroffice its some kind of frontend for wine
<WarOfAttrition> localpurge is not in the repositories though
<kIOsk> but i didnt install wine
<htinn> kIOsk, and don't forget to insert a disc first
<WarOfAttrition> n/m it's localepurge
<NoobSauce> anyone know how to either upgrade the kernel I'm running or go backwards with the headers?
<kIOsk> i think i have to install wine then :-/
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition debfoster is another good one.
<htinn> kIOsk, oops I don't cxoffice how works
<htinn> *don't know
<Agent_bob> WarOfAttrition yes i typoed the first time....
<kIOsk> ok thx
<htinn> no prob
<doms> how do i install apache in my dapper drake and how can i locate the path on it...
<antinobody> ic56:  I'm not exactly sure, is there a way to check that?
<Agent_bob> doms use the package manager,  and the path is /var/www  or something like that.
<matthew_w> What does this mean: This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<matthew_w> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification.
<animato> where can i see the release schudele for dapper?
<doms> why is it that my php seems not working in firefox browser after i adding a <?ph echo("helloworld"); ?>
<antinobody> ic56:  I have had some internet problems, specifically, but only on ubuntu, and some other linux-distros
<antinobody> ic56:  networking, on the other hand, works fine
<doms> why is it that my php seems not working in firefox browser after i adding a <?ph echo("helloworld"); ?> in my text editor
<NoobSauce> how do I get linux headers for 2.6.15-19? only -21 are available
<NoobSauce> anyone?
<havien> NoobSauce, have you checked cvs?
<NoobSauce> havien what's cvs?
<havien> NoobSauce, what version?
<havien> 5.10 or 6?
<NoobSauce> of cvs?
<NoobSauce> I'm running 6.06
<NoobSauce> ubuntu
<NoobSauce> uname -r output is 2.6.15-19-amd64-generic
<NoobSauce> which I guess is my kernel version
<NoobSauce> is there some kind of sources that I could add to my sources.list file to access previous versions of linux-headers?
<KenSentMe> is there anyone useing Ekiga voip with the dutch provider xs4all?
<ic56> NoobSauce: CVS = Concurrent Versions System.  It's a program for managing modifications to files and making releases.
<Ohzie> Has anybody here used compiz?
<NoobSauce> ohzie, that's why I'm trying to get the nvidia drivers up and running :)
<NoobSauce> I've blown off a week so far trying to get this to work (with 5 fresh re-installs due to hosed X-servers), but if I can get it to work, it will all be worth it :)
<havien> ic56 does ubuntu have cvs access for sources?
<redas23> witam czy jest kto z polski
<NoobSauce> either that or how can I upgrade my kernel to the most recent version? apt-get upgrade brings me to -19
<NoobSauce> not -21, which is the kernel header version
<co_cool> haiiiiiiii
<co_cool> ada yang tw ma ri_vi
<ic56> NoobSauce: I think you're SOL.  I don't think there's an easy way for you to get older versions of files within a release -- once you let the update manager update you, there's no going back.
<NoobSauce> sigh :(
<lifo> I have a basic question. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<lifo> I'm installing ubuntu on AMD 64 bit box
<kingspawn> lifo: just ask
<lifo> it's taking looong to retrieve the pakcages
<NoobSauce> it's doing that for me too
<lifo> Right now it's "Retrieving libwrap0"
<lifo> how long it's likely to take :( ?
<NoobSauce> I'm getting like a 24K/s connection, but I get like a 500K/s to just about everywhere else
<KenSentMe> how do i attach a file to a bug report in launchpad?
<kingspawn> Maybe the servers are freaking out right now?
<chip42> lifo: this is reading the packages from the cd?
<ic56> NoobSauce: If it's really important, and you're technically expert, you could start rummaging through the mirrors for individual files and install them manually.  You'd have to know which files/packages though and if you miss one, you'll have an inconsistent system and even more headaches.
<lifo> I thought it'd find all the packages from the CD...didnt know it'd need to connect to net and retrieve
<lifo> Any idea how long tht might take ?
<Agent_bob> howto get ssh to read a passwd from a file or command line without prompting you ?
<lifo> Progress bar is stuck to 6% since begginging
<Agent_bob> can that be done ?
<NoobSauce> ic56, is there any way to get this working from a clean install? I'm not opposed to reloading my box from scratch (I've already done it a whole bunch of times)
<chip42> lifo: i had similar problems reading the packages off the cd during the install. i ended up having to reburn it at the slowest speed..
<kingspawn> Agent_bob: look into key rings
<lifo> I burned at 10x..it's RW
<NoobSauce> lifo, I had that problem before too, it gets stuck at 6%. are you sure the CD is ok?
<lifo> yeah
<lifo> CD is fine..
<chip42> lifo: try this. ctrl+alt+f1 after it starts to hang... if the media is no good there will be a pile of error messages
<lifo> I verified MD5 as well
<Agent_bob> kingspawn anything specific ?
<jeri> haiiiiiiiii
<Kakason> Is XFree the same as the one Ubuntu has?
<lifo> so, ubuntu always fetches packages from internet ?
<lifo> Or it's just with me
<Agent_bob> Kakason no.
<Kakason> o thanks
<NoobSauce> what's the difference between k8 and generic amd64?
<dion33> how do you make a initrd file?
<Agent_bob> xorg forked from xfree86 about 3.5 years ago iirc
<NoobSauce> I have a AMD 64 X2 3800+, should I be using k8?
<Kakason> o ok
<Kakason> So which one is better?
<kingspawn> Agent_bob: sorry, keychains
<lifo> Any inputs..?
<kingspawn> Agent_bob: quick google will instruct
<Agent_bob> dion33 mkinitrd    or   mkinitramfs      man the command for the specifics
<chip42> lifo: answer is no. it doesn't need a network connection
<lifo> Then why is it taking so long for me :-s ?
<Agent_bob> kingspawn probably for collage kids that were taught google....  all i ever get from google is a headache
<NoobSauce> btw ic56 / havien, thanks for helping me. Without outside help, there's no way I could figure this out on my own
<lifo> is it because i didnt skip dhcp settings ?
<NoobSauce> I've already wasted like 60 hours on this :(
<havien> np hope it works for you NoobSauce
<chip42> lifo: you assume your cd is fine. i would think twice about that.
<lifo> hmmm...ok
<ic56> Agent_bob: ssh provides no facility for non-interactive password but there are other options: 1) use a public key setup to authenticate instead of using a password.  2) fool ssh into querying a pty (pseudo-tty) and echo the password into that pty.  I'm not sure how to do the latter. There's a program (pty?) written specifically for hacks like that.  You could also use expect(1) for that.
<Agent_bob> dion33 if its dapper you need ramfs rather than rd
<cf> i have a question about partitioning prior to ubuntu installation
<lifo> So, if my CD is corrupt, it'll fetch packages from internet ?
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Yes, if you're on the amd64 system, use k8. (It's marginally more optimised)
<lifo> Also, nothing happens if I press ctr+alt+F1
<NoobSauce> lifo, try holding it down
<cafuego> NoobSauce: I presonally run mine on a with -k7 (32 bit)
<chip42> lifo: is that what it is doing? connecting to the internet? or is it just hanging while trying to retrieve packages off the cd.
<Terminus> Agent_bob: for option number 1 from ic56, the keychain package might help you.
<Agent_bob> ic56 mmmk  thanks.
<NoobSauce> is there really much difference between the two? because if it guarantees better compatibility, I could just go back to 32-bit
<lifo> Nop..it's connecting to internet it seems
<NoobSauce> dunno what the performance different is
<holycow> !easybuntu
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<cafuego> NoobSauce: It depends on what you intend to sue the machine for.
<lifo> coz it's taking like 3-4 mins to retrieve each package
<holycow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<skynet> Lifo   there are eight geTTY's, my install errors are usually on number 8
<cafuego> NoobSauce: If you need or want java and flash browser plugins, go 32bit.
<lifo> ok..u guys got it right it seems...
<NoobSauce> cafuego yeah, then I gotta go 32-bit... I need Java unfortunately
<skynet> ctrl+alt+F8, etc.
<lifo> number 3 or 4 shows me CD errors
<lifo> :-s
<cafuego> NoobSauce: There's not much difference in performance if you don't do much video processing or compiling.
<lifo> thanks for the help guys
<lifo> will need to reburn :(
<chip42> lifo: burn it real slow. hope it works out
<cafuego> NoobSauce: there *is* java, but not a java plugin for 64bit.
<lifo> yeah..will do that..
<lifo> thx
<lifo> c ya
<cf> can you have a bootable flag on two partitions? for instance, should i set both my windows and my linux partitions bootable flags to "yes"?
<NoobSauce> cafuego thanks for telling me that, if I finally got nvidia drivers to install, and then found that out after the fact, I would be really upset
<lifo> thx chip42 skynet
<cafuego> NoobSauce: <heh>
<thatGuy_> uh o
<NoobSauce> cafuego, what's teh difference between java and java plugin? you mean for firefox and stuff?
<thatGuy_> what about java ?
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Yes. java as in 'command line' and 'java applications in X' works fine. Applets in the browser do not.
<havien> cafuego, install... the java webstart
<NoobSauce> oh, who cares about that then :P I have to use matlab which is built on java, other than that, who cares about java :P
<bliss1_> hello
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Then you can just fetch the amd64 jre or jdk from sun, which works fine.
<bliss1_> ompaul; morning
<thatGuy_> caf, what about this?
<thatGuy_> caf. what about this?
<ompaul> bliss1_, morning
<thatGuy_> cafuego: what about this?
<thatGuy_> lol,
<thatGuy_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<NoobSauce> so any luck on finding previous versions of linux headers?
<thatGuy_> i was going to try that
<NoobSauce> it seems like this would be really simple...
<NoobSauce> *should
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Whatcha need linux headers for?
<dion33> it'd be nice if make-kpkg would automatically generate a initrd file :|
<thatGuy_> cafuego: its on the unbuntu site and says 'plugin for amd64' so i figured it'd work
<NoobSauce> cafuego, for getting the nvidia drivers to work
<NoobSauce> I've tried like 10 howtos from start to finish, and the current one I'm on has problems with the headers
<NoobSauce> I'm hoping once I fix it, it will finally work
<cafuego> NoobSauce: You don't need headers for those, or do any compilation. They are completely prepackaged.
<holycow> lol
<NoobSauce> cafuego, none of those have worked though
<bliss1_> want to clean-up breeze badger without a reinstall any suggestions
<NoobSauce> they all have some kind of problem
* cafuego will be back in 20mins
<Agent_bob> hmmm now if i could get a plip or slip working.
<thatGuy_> hmm, i get the feelings i'm being ignored on this channel
<Agent_bob> Localhost server, Please login with your user name and password.
<Agent_bob> hmm that's odd.
<NoobSauce> who me?
<NoobSauce> I have no username/password yet
<bliss1_> do not shout all at once
<NoobSauce> bliss1_ why not just reinstall?
<NoobSauce> do you have anything critical on there?
<NoobSauce> sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-glx < - this is already installed yet if I edit the config file to include nvidia instead of nv, it breaks
<thatGuy_> anyone know where/how to change the gtk default colors?
<bliss1_> NoobSauce; why indeed,well not sure if i could set up postfix again without having a break-down
<NoobSauce> any suggestions on that? the howto says it should work...
<NoobSauce> bliss1_ what did you break?
<bliss1_> NoobSauce: well my brain for start
<NoobSauce> I can relate to that
<bliss1_> ompual: you must be loving this
<Kakason> Yous guys know DPI, If I change it, will there be any problems?
<bliss1_> NoobSauce funny you should say that nor can I
<NoobSauce> you're having the same nvidia install problem?
<NoobSauce> finally some companionship in my agony!
<bliss1_> NoobSauce: or you can relate good glad were not all no relpy merchachts who sit on the fence and tell others to behave
<kingspawn> Kakason: not if you dont go crazy out of bounds
* NoobSauce restarts X
<Kakason> kingspawn: what is the default? I just changed it and I forgot.
<kingspawn> Kakason: no idea
<bliss1_> want to clean-up breeze badger without a reinstall any suggestions
<Kakason> lol Ok.
<bliss1_> NoobSauce: who are things, just chill man
<bliss1_> how
<NoobSauce> after spending like 60 hours on getting a seemingly easy task done, you begin to lose your cool
<NoobSauce> I've already done a clean re-install like more than 5 times... and as of now, I have a barely functional linux box...
<holycow> sounds like your doing something weird
<Sear> www.freepicssex.com
<holycow> let me guess your trying to get the 64 bit up and running?
<NoobSauce> oh well, once I get it all working, I'm sure it'll all be worth it :)
<bliss1_> NoobSauce; well at that point take some rest but alas it has taken me longer to some stuff
<NoobSauce> well, I have it up and running ok, I guess it's not 'barely functional'.
<NoobSauce> mainly I'm trying to get xgl working, and the first step is getting nvidia drivers up and running
<holycow> lol
<holycow> your fucking crazy bro
<holycow> forget xgl first, its alpha at best.  if you want a working system you won't be trying to install that
<holycow> especially on a 64 platform
<bliss1_> holycow: less of the F word please
<holycow> second what about nvidia fails? what errors do you get?
<NoobSauce> well, regardless, I haven't gotten to the xgl part yet. At this point, I can't even get the nvidia drivers to install
<NoobSauce> oh so many errors :) I dont' even know where to start
<holycow> wellclearly, you've managed to complain a lot but not say a word what the error might be
<NoobSauce> heh, that's very true
<holycow> in which case, theres not a damned thing anyone can do for you
<bliss1_> NoobSauce: no disrespect but you make it sound almost poetic
<NoobSauce> ok, so if I do an apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common, it will install both packages seamlessly
<holycow> you still didn't confirm what configuration your trying to setup to begin with
<bliss1_> spelling not good
<holycow> i'm only i nferring that from some vague comments you made
<NoobSauce> I'm setting up ubuntu 6.06 with kernel 2.6.15-19-amd64-generic
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<holycow> okay now which of those did you do?
<NoobSauce> so anyways, nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common install fine, but when I edit the xorg-conf file to include nvidia instead of nv, the xserver just won't start
<bliss1_> ompaul: is 6.06 stable?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> no
<holycow> thats idiotic
<holycow> your here complaining about dapper?
<holycow> jesus
<NoobSauce> I tried both of those
<holycow> NoobSauce, we can really only help with breezy sorry
<ompaul> bliss1_, no
<holycow> if you want to play around with dapper try #ubuntu+1
<holycow> or troll the bugtracker for bugs and contribute there
<ompaul> NoobSauce, to the the channel #ubuntu+1
<NoobSauce> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368 doesn't work because the kernel headers aren't available in my version of the kernel. They only have -21 headers, and not -19
<c|linux> I'm having truble with vlc  after i did som changes with xorg
<holycow> now that we know what you are doing, i can safely tell you that you don't have the skills to even begin such a thing
<NoobSauce> oh, ok
<NoobSauce> sorry, I'm new to all this, didn't know I was in the wrong place :P
<bliss1_> holycow: blasphemy as well
<holycow> it's fine, but you need to realize you created  your own predicament
<NoobSauce> well I guess forget xgl :(
<holycow> its not ubuntus fault you are using tools without realizing the consequences bro
<holycow> NoobSauce, why?
<NoobSauce> didn't know how experimental dapper was I guess. Slashdot made it seem like it was an imminent release
<holycow> well yes overall
<holycow> i mean are you normal?
<holycow> xgl barely works as it is
<holycow> if you want xgl get the kororaa live cd and run that
<ompaul> NoobSauce, xgl is really unstable
<bliss1_> holycow: leave it out man
<holycow> but don't count on xgl being anywhere near usefull at all
<Sear> www.freepicssex.com
<NoobSauce> I saw it in person from someone I know, and it seemed really sweet
<NoobSauce> then again, he is 'TEH L1NUX HaX0r"
<ompaul> NoobSauce, dapper is but xgl is how shall I put it, not the best ... and that is mega ultra polite
<holycow> well use that to see for your self, its okay
<Sear> www.freepicssex.com
<holycow> can someone band this dipshit bots hostmask pls?
<holycow> jeez
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NoobSauce> but people have nvidia drivers working well in dapper right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-121-22-24.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com]  by ompaul
* Sear was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<NoobSauce> or would I be safer going to breezy if I want the drivers to work?
<holycow> NoobSauce, on all installs it works fine so far
<holycow> NoobSauce, stick with breezy for now until dapper is released
<holycow> or
<verdee> NoobSauce: pvt :)
<bliss1_> ompaul; you not just a pretty face!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<c|linux> is there a easy way to remove vlc and vlc settings in ubuntu ... it's not working properly after i changed some of my graphic settings..... and figures its the easyest way to get it working again removing and reinstalling....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NoobSauce> what's pvt?
<holycow> until you teach your self the skills to install and config debian based operating systems
<verdee> uhm, i query you NoobSauce
<NoobSauce> verdee what?
<NoobSauce> when is dapper scheduled to be released?
<holycow> june
<holycow> NoobSauce, if i can offer one piece of advice when you are leaerning anything technical ....
* cafuego is back
<NoobSauce> well I hope they can get xgl into there, that would be super cool :)
<NoobSauce> holycow sure
<verdee> NoobSauce: i start a private chat with you
<bliss1_> NoobSauce; june 1st at 12.00 BST
<holycow> 1.  first research, jumping is fine as long as  you know what to expect tho, 2. research some more, 3 research some more
<cafuego> NoobSauce: Xgl is alraedy in dapper (and mainly working fine)
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<_harm> cafuego ITS NOT WORKING FINE :|
<holycow> then make sure you have a safe backup plan, say like running a stable breezy setup, and having a spare machine to install and test on
<cafuego> _harm: That's not what I said.
<ompaul> cafuego, not for a one week user :-)
<_harm> cafuego please dont give people the impression xgl is working anywear near smoothly
<cafuego> ompaul: Well, it's not the default *and* you need to explicitly add it ;-)
<bliss1_> holycow: or just install xen and win2003 server inside
<holycow> the way you have tried to set up  your system defies all sanity, and your just killing your self by virtue of not 'learning to learn' so to speak ... i don't know if that makes sense
<holycow> win2k3?
<holycow> whats wrong with you?
<_harm> cafuego xgl can screw up a system
<holycow> fell off a turnip truck right?
<NoobSauce> holycow, I've spent like 60 hours researching... I only come here as a last resort
<holycow> lol
<_harm> how do i fix a broken package
<cafuego> _harm: it can? How would it do that?
<ompaul> anyway Folks Attention please - **** news flash **** dapper is in #ubuntu+1 and xgl is in #ubuntu-xgl
<holycow> why would anyone install win2k3? thats beyond stupid
<_harm> noobsauce join #ubuntu-xgl
<bliss1_> holycow: you have xen inside say debian box no X and win2003 server inside XEN its great fun
<holycow> NoobSauce, no worries, consider me part of your research then
<holycow> :)
<mfb__> holycow> IT is also said that some people install it on SERVERS
<ompaul> or to put it another way both of those subjects are .. offtopic until june when xgl will remain offtopic (I think we have to think about that :-/)
<NoobSauce> ok, well thanks for all the help guys. I realize it's no fun dealing with n00bs :)
<holycow> dapper is extremely non production ready, just expect things not to work, ESPECIALLY on the 64 bit version
<_harm> ompaul main problem with xgl is ATI ;D
<holycow> mfb__, only morons use windows, sorry :)
<cafuego> holycow: Just like breezy ;-)
<holycow> bliss1_, why would anyone waste their time with that?
<ompaul> holycow, be nice
<_harm> how do i fix a broken package??
<NoobSauce> holycow or they need it for work like me :(
<mfb__> agreed on thisbut why the hel do I have this stupid nickname ?
<cafuego> _harm: that depends on in which way it is broken.
<holycow> ompaul, :) i'm trying, but i have some dude trying to tell me running win2k3 via xen on a headless machine actually is something worthwhile doing
<holycow> lol
<_harm> mbf you usernrame is mbf? its already registered so ugot mbf_ whihch is also in use so i get mbf__
<_harm> cafuego well when i do sudo apt-get install -f its wants to remove cedega
<holycow> cafuego, indeed
<cafuego> _harm: SO cedega depends on something that's not available.
<ompaul> holycow, so they have source for w2k3 to alter its excuse for a kernel or are they running vmware in the xen vm?
<cafuego> _harm: Did you initially install cedega using --force-all or --force-depends?
<HymnToLife> oh damn
<_harm> cafuego i dont know :P its sorta a test from demonoid
<cafuego> ompaul: That'd be dumb
<HymnToLife> I had another Xchat running and didn't notic it LOL
<cafuego> _harm: You're asking me to help you fix warez?
<holycow> ompaul, lol indeed who knows
<ompaul> cafuego, its would be, if I was serious :)
<cafuego> Dat is *ongelofelijk* stout
<_harm> cafuego just testing the dang thing.. iam not gonna spend 5bucks and then figure out it doesnt work and i can compile from CVS anyway
<bliss1_> holycow: well for you have a choice you can have linux for  MTA's that support ephemeral Diffie Hellman key agreement do not ask if you have not research it and windows server as go between
<cafuego> ompaul: Well, w2k runs fine in vmware server ;-)
<ompaul> cafuego, for values of fine  :)
<holycow> heh
<cafuego> ompaul: better than if it had direct access to the hardware, but not as fast ;-)
<ompaul> cafuego, have to move on enjoy :-)
<holycow> gotta reboot, dapper on the way :)
<ic56> holycow, please try to keep your cool.  Jumping on people who say something disagreeable will turn people off.  We don't want this channel becoming like ##Linux.
<patrick_king> im about to reinstall my servers(ftp,ssh,mysql,apache i was wondering is it possible to create a user to be able to ssh,ftp and mysql
<bliss1_> patrick_king: hi did you write the vmware howto in ubuntu forum
<thoreauputic> cafuego: do you know approximately what sort of download speeds are "normal" on DSL-2 ? ( /me is getting same in two weeks, with luck)
<patrick_king> nope i didnt
<cafuego> thoreauputic: DSL2 goes up to a maximum of 12Mbit right?
<bliss1_> ok
<patrick_king> wat is vmware
<thoreauputic> cafuego: Optus are telling me 20 Mbit max
<Plitskin> hi, how can I install SSH in Linux?
<kingspawn> Plitskin: apt-get install openssh-server
<cafuego> thoreauputic: That's adsl2+ (goes up to 24Mbit)
<kingspawn> Plitskin: i guess you are after the server
<Plitskin> kinspawn: thanks
<delcoyote> goo dmorning all, trying to install ubuntu-lite following steps at wiki, but get an error ubuntu-lite-desktop depends: loads of files. Anyone know were i can have a look to fix this?
<thoreauputic> Plitskin: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ic56> patrick_king: quick answer is yes. Provide more detail for a more detailed answer.
<Plitskin> kinspawn: yes, so I can get my files from another computer
<_harm> Where can i get xlibs? when i apt it it tell me that some packages replace it
<cafuego> thoreauputic: friend of mine tells me he downloaded a dr who episode in 9 minutes.
<cafuego> thoreauputic: (he's on optus)
<thoreauputic> cafuego: wow
<kingspawn> Plitskin: yes, then the server is your thing. you could also install an ftp server for easier access, but the ftp protocol is somewhat shaky
<Plitskin> thorauputic: thanks too :D
<thoreauputic> cafuego: this is like, culture shock - I'm currently on dialup ;)
<cafuego> thoreauputic: aiyee! ;-)
<HymnToLife> join the club thoreauputic
<Plitskin> kinspawn: is SSH not enough if I wanted to get files?
* cafuego is still waiting for node to switch over his exchange
<Plitskin> kinspawn: hmmm... makes sense...
<patrick_king> ic56: at the momnet i have 3 different accounts for each user to use ssh,ftp,mysql, but i cant seem to make one account tobe able to use ssh,ftp,mysql
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: Hmm I tried -f option and it's says cannot fork into background without a command to execute..
<thoreauputic> cafuego: the nice girl from Optus tells me I will have DSL 2 from May 12 :D I'm kind of excited about this!
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: -f option to what?
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: SSH
<ic56> patrick_king: define "use" are we talking about the uid under which the servers run or the uid of the users invoking the clients?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Bah. I'm stuck on crappy 1.5Mbit
<patrick_king> to be able to create, modifie and delete
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: okay, so you're _not_ looking to start up a terminal that just immediately initiates a ssh session? you want ssh to start entirely in the background?
<bliss1_> patrick_king this may not help but its worth a thought http://www.howtoforge.com/high_availability_loadbalanced_apache_cluster  and to your last post yes it was vmware
<bliss1_> patrick_king: got the cd ok many thanks
<Plitskin> what SSH client can I use with Linux?
<kingspawn> Plitskin: ssh
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: Yea, I want auto-passwording. it's kept asking for pwds..
<cafuego> Plitskin: 'ssh' - it's installed.
<_harm> Plitskin just use termina
<thoreauputic> cafuego: Ah, even that would be heaven compared to what I have right now
<Plitskin> kingspawn: uhmmm.. thanks
<patrick_king> blissl_: good to hear it, have you used it yet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<cafuego> Plitskin: Open a terminal, then you can run 'ssh'.
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: Oh, would have been nice to know this from the start. Have you read the entry for -f in man ssh?
<patrick_king> ic56: to be able to delete,modifie,add
<ic56> patrick_king: You're ocnfusing me. "modify" isn't relevant to ssh sessions.  Please be more specific.
<cafuego> PwcrLinux: If you set up key authentication (and run ssh-agent) , you won't be asked for the password more than once.
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: yea, I read man ssh /-f or online have a ssh manual..
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: yes, what command are you supplying ssh to run once it backgrounds?
<delcoyote> ubuntu-lite has support?
<cafuego> thoreauputic: 'Sear' on #ubuntu+1 would like a +b
<thoreauputic> cafuego: BTW - thanks for the BCM firmware stuff etc. - I  look forward to getting my iBook working with Airport Extreme :)
<efuzzyone> hello
<_harm> How do i get xlibs?
<delcoyote> hi efuzzyone
<thoreauputic> cafuego: not sure if I have ops there...
<cafuego> thoreauputic: Just a wee buglet in nm-applet last time I checked, should all be dandy when that's sorted.
<Dr3as> _harm: i just installed the one from breezy rep.. i guess you are running dapper?
<patrick_king> ic56:i will start from the beginning, right i need to make an account which can use my ftp,ssh,mysql
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: 's password:
<efuzzyone> when i am trying to install a package using apt-get, it is asking for the cdrom, but that package ain't present in the cdrom. How do I make it download that package from the internet?
<bliss1_> patrick_king: i have just about installed xen on a sarge nonx box will put it inside xen
<patrick_king> blissl_:ok
<tdn> How do I add a user to a group from the console?
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: It doesn't work that way at all, and you cannot do this without having set up a valid keychain
<MilesPrower> Yo
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: ahh
<lcore> tdn man usermod
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: or which better and easy saved pwds on other program as putty or something like that?
<patrick_king>  right i need to make an account which can use my ftp,ssh,mysql. how do i do thiis
<root_> heloo
<root_> hello
<efuzzyone> i am trying to install mysql-server-4.1
<root_> i don't know
<HymnToLife> !tell root_ about hello
<root_> thanks
<HymnToLife> efuzzyone> and ?
<root_> add
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: The better way would in this case be setting up a keychain.
<root_> sorry
<efuzzyone> HymnToLife: when i am trying to install a package using apt-get, it is asking for the cdrom, but that package ain't present in the cdrom. How do I make it download that package from the internet?
<root_> i don't use irc
<root_> i will out irc
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: how?
<root_> bye
<Jimmey__> How can I reconfigure xorg? I always forget the command!
<root_> bye
<HymnToLife> efuzzyone> command line or GUI ?
<efuzzyone> command line/GUI both
<HymnToLife> Jimmey__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zcat[1] > Jimmey__: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: This one is best answered by google. It's quite extensive, but there are nice guides to doing so.
<ic56> patrick_king: do you know what people mean by server and client?  If I use this vocabulary, will we be on common ground?
<Jimmey__> Thankyou
<efuzzyone> HymnToLife: either will do, I have tried both
<patrick_king> yes
<delcoyote> anyone uses ubuntu-lite? is there support? tryed install following wiki and no success, any other shortcut or way to get a "lite" install into a cyrix 300?
<kingspawn> efuzzyone: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line with the cdrom
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> efuzzyone> so : 1) Run gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list 2) delete everything and copy/paste the contents of http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list instead 3) Close (don't forget to sae the changes) 4) Run sudo apt-get update
<tdn> lcore, thanks.
<kingspawn> efuzzyone: or do what HymnToLife says, he's got you covered
<A[D] minS> !amsn
<ubotu> methinks amsn is at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: well, okay I will find on google.. I need get some sleep, it's been working on scripts overnight to figures it out for shh strings, it's pretty darn to fix it lol
<ic56> patrick_king so, this dstamp user you mention, if someone logs in as that user at the console or at the X login prompt, then what happens? are they immediately in a command-line window with, say, an ftp client already running?
<efuzzyone> kingspawn: your sugesstion worked. thanks
<MilesPrower> Yo, trying to install mp3 codecs on my Ubuntu machine, but i'm not too successful - gstreamer0.8-mad is installed but it's a no-go
<efuzzyone> HymnToLife: thanks for your help as well
<kingspawn> PwcrLinux: a little sleep and a fresh start tomorrow is always good
<PwcrLinux> kingspawn: yea lol
<kingspawn> MilesPrower: read the !restrictedformats wiki?
<MilesPrower> Yeap
<kingspawn> MilesPrower: installed the other gstreamer-plugins?
<PwcrLinux> gn all :)
<MilesPrower> Hm
<kingspawn> night, PwcrLinux
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<MilesPrower> Well, there are just tons of plugins for gstreamer
<MilesPrower> Seems i'm indeed missing a few
<MilesPrower> What is the "ugly set"?
<kingspawn> MilesPrower: i thought !restrictedformats told you, havent read it for a while
<No1Viking> I made a partition in cfdisk called /dev/hda4. When I now try to format it with the mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda4 command it say it cannot find anything. What's wrong?
<zenit> Hi guys. I added another user, and made sure that he's a member of the admin-group. Judging from /etc/sudoers, shouldn't that be enough for the new user to use sudo?
<MilesPrower> I read the french translation on Ubuntu-fr actually :p
<kingspawn> MilesPrower: haha. well, get the logical looking gstreamers, and if it works, you might backroll and uninstall if you would like (the ones you find you dont need)
<IPx> Does anyone know what the problem is when I get : "C compiler cannot create executables" when trying to compile something? Do I need a lib of somekind?
<kingspawn> IPx: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kingspawn> IPx: fixes that
<IPx> kingspawn: thanks alot
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> hmm... b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<MilesPrower> "or, if you are using Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake):" < french version wasn't up-to-date. Oh well. Thanks, i'll try ^
<kingspawn> MilesPrower: oh, you are asking a dapper question. there is a channel for that, #ubuntu+1
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: if you want to avoid typing it allthe time, !b-e is useful :)
<kingspawn> thoreauputic: heh, yeah. got that build-essential in my fingers, tho ;)
<MilesPrower> AH, thx
<kingspawn> i forget using the bot for lots. only thing i always remember is !restrictedformats
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: yeah, it's almost a reflex, eh ?
<thoreauputic> :)
<kingspawn> heh, yeah
<patrick_king> ic56:sorry i dont know what you mean, but the user dstamp can use all the ftp,ssh, mysql accounts. i just want to make an account to use all of these, so the user doesnt have to remember 3 accounts
<ic56> blab
<kingspawn> and he said "blab" and all was quiet on the eastern front
<ic56> what happend? a netsplit?  I thought maybe I had been kickd off channel or something!
<thoreauputic> no split that I can see here...
<kingspawn> nothing here either
<kingspawn> ic56: you just went a little nuts
<ic56> patrick_king are you still there?
<patrick_king> yeh
<ic56> patrick_king: so... you plan on answering my question or have you given up on this?
<patrick_king> ic56:sorry i dont know what you mean, but the user dstamp can use all the ftp,ssh, mysql accounts. i just want to make an account to use all of these, so the user doesnt have to remember 3 accounts
<antinobody> anyone have any idea why apt-get install times out unless I ping us.archive.ubuntu.com before hand?  And why that would help?
<ic56> patrick_king: how familiar are you with Linux?
<patrick_king> been on ubuntu for about a month now, used windows befor.  i used redhat about 3 years ago
<anilkumar> hello everybody
<anilkumar> i have a problem with azeureus
<ic56> patrick_king: ok, what are the names of the 3 users you speak of?
<patrick_king> anilkumar: i bet you using dapper
<anilkumar> no i am using breezy
<doms> were i can download php-5.1.2 for my ubuntu dapper drake beta
<anilkumar> i am using breezy version
<bliss1_> ompaul: whats the command please to open wastebasket as root
<patrick_king> ic56: the names are dstamp for ftp, danielstamp for ssh and dstamp for mysql
<alynx> anilkumar: what problem with azureus ?
<anilkumar> alynx: i do not know the problem with it.
<ic56> patrick_king: ok. are you using these from the command line, from the GUI, or both?
<evaded> pip_: Test
<patrick_king> both
<evaded> pip_: Are you been here?
<pip_> evaded, yes
<anilkumar> alynx: i just installed ubuntu now
<pip_> evaded, I said I have done
<ic56> patrick_king: ok. say you are at the command line console, and you login as danielstamp.  What happens?
<alynx> anilkumar: ok
<hintswen> how do i set up ftp?
<patrick_king> ic56: the user is using ftp in dreamweaver, ssh from terminal and mysql in phpmyadmin
<anilkumar> and afterwards  i installled azerues
<evaded> pip_: And you are the same user as on #debian?
<anilkumar> that's all i did
<havien> ok so what happens if you compile a program with source from a dif kernel/older?
<anilkumar> and i also installed java also
<pip_> evaded, yes, it is the same pip_ .it is me
<patrick_king> it says nothing jjust logs him in
<evaded> pip_: So case closed ;-)
<pip_> evaded, hehe~~~
<pip_> evaded, : )
<evaded> pip_: Have a nice day ;-)
<anilkumar> alynx: can u tell me the problem plzzz
<hintswen> nice nice
<alynx> anilkumar: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php , download suns java and azureus from here
<patrick_king> !tell anilkumar about azerues
<ic56> patrick_king: I think I'm starting to understand.  Explain more about what happens when you log in as user danielstamp.
<anilkumar> alynx: ya i did it from there only
<Jimmey__> After reconfiguring xorg, ET starts with a black screen, and stays that way. Does anyone know the solution?
<ic56> patrick_king: ssh to where?
<anilkumar> patrick_king :yes patrick i installed ubuntu now and then java and then azerues
<k31th> Wat mixer does gnome use
<k31th> i dont seem to have one installed
<Doat> i'm trying to compile a game but it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13017
<_harm> how can i edit my source list?
<patrick_king> ic56: i have sorted it now, i remember wat i done wrong thanks for trying to help
<alynx> anilkumar: try wget http://etgodtparti.net/debian/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<alynx> anilkumar: then dpkg -i it
<ic56> patrick_king: np. good luck.
<patrick_king> wat th ecommand to create a new user for ssh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ic56> patrick_king: adduser
<zcat[1] > ?? a 'user' is a user, however they log in..
<HymnToLife> ic56> I was under the impression it was useradd ;)
<patrick_king> how do i create a user for mysql
<Doat> both useradd and adduser work afaik
<pip_> thoreauputic, you are an OP
<thoreauputic> pip_: yes
<stevietool> i'm trying to install dsl from floppy. I've split the files with winrar, but on the target system I always get the same file-name
<thoreauputic> pip_: and?
<pip_> thoreauputic,and how can I to be an OP ?
<thoreauputic> pip_: you can't - unless you are asked
<pip_> thoreauputic, then ....?
<thoreauputic> pip_: erm - you become an op when and if you are asked by the community
<thoreauputic> pip_: you can't just become an op like that
<Jimmey__> Unless you're me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Jimmey__> In which case,
<Jimmey__> You can
<Jimmey__> Because I'm such a bad ass
* Jimmey__ is joking 
<patrick_king> cheers all, im off back to college
<pip_> thoreauputic, Jimmey is superman?
<pip_> thoreauputic, OK! Thank you
<thoreauputic> pip_: Jimmey__ is kidding
<Doat> i'm trying to compile a game but it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13017
<stevietool> does someone know something about fdisk?
<pip_> thoreauputic, If I flood ,will you kick me ?
<HymnToLife> Doat> sudo apt-get install build-essential
* thoreauputic is considering doing a BOFH impersonation - #ubuntu is way too nice ;)
<Jimmey__> stevietool, yes, fdisk -l outputs the partition table.
<thoreauputic> pip_: definitely
<doms> <?php echo("hellow world"); ?> in my text editor then i save it to /home/doms/php/ filename helo.php  then i open-up my firefox browser  i type the in addressbar: file:///home/doms/php/  then the file is listed when i click the helo.php is says that "Save to Disk"  i cant see a hellow world in the page. pls. help me
<zcat[1] > stevietool: 'man fdisk' will tell you everything I know..
<DBO> thoreauputic, so do it in #debian =)
<Jimmey__> doms, try #apache
<HymnToLife> doms> to run PHP scripts you _need_ a PHP server
<thoreauputic> DBO: I can't compete with the BOFH types in #debian - they are too experienced at it ;-)
<stevietool> jimmey: I always get fat16 when I'm creating a partition
<Frogzoo> any possibility of changing the mac address on my 2200BG centrino nic?
<DBO> thoreauputic, yeah, thats quite true...
<doms> how do i hav a php server
<zcat[1] > funny; I always get Linux (83)
<HymnToLife> doms> search the wiki for LAMP
<thoreauputic> DBO: #debian can be quite entertaining, if you like blodd sports ;-)
<thoreauputic> *blood
<DBO> !tell  HymnToLife about lamp
<Doat> HymnToLife, ok, but now it gives http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13018 :/
<zcat[1] > 't' to change the partition type, 'l' to list them all
<DBO> wait
<DBO> !tell doms about lamp
<doms> which site
<doms> what is lamp
<zcat[1] > LinuxApacheMysqlPhp
<DBO> doms, lamp = Linux Apachy Mysql and PHP
<HymnToLife> !tell doms about lamp
<doms> ah
<zcat[1] > or is it linuxApacheMysqlPerl ?
<stevietool> doms: you can run your own webserver with it
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : or Python?
<DBO> doms, LAMP is the defacto industry standard for running a webserver, WAMP is the defacto industry standard for crashing a web server
<zcat[1] > nobody writes cgi in python!! Ni!
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : all of / ny of the above i guess
<DBO> s/WAMP/WIMP
<doms> <?php echo("hellow world"); ?> in my text editor then i save it to /home/doms/php/ filename helo.php  then i open-up my firefox browser  i type the in addressbar: file:///home/doms/php/  then the file is listed when i click the helo.php is says that "Save to Disk"  i cant see a hellow world in the page. pls. help me
<osfameron> !eclipse
<ubotu> to install eclipse please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<HymnToLife> doms> I told you what you need to do
<HymnToLife> until you do it, it won't work
<GnarusLeo> Im in seriously need of money
<GnarusLeo> !money
<ubotu> GnarusLeo: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lrd> hello.
<zcat[1] > PHP is _server side_ - it has to be processed by a server
<GnarusLeo> Anyone got any change?
<thoreauputic> GnarlyBob: send your resum to MS ;)
<thoreauputic> bah tab completion
<stevietool> doms: you can run your site local with lamp
<lrd> how to upgrade openoffice
<zcat[1] > Put the file in /var/www and view it as http://localhost/hello.php
<lrd> I am using ubuntu 5.10
<Frogzoo> !tell lrd about ooo2
<thoreauputic> lrd: dist-upgrade to dapper
<stevietool> doms: your computer doesn't understand php otherwise
<doms> which site should i go to read lamp
<zcat[1] > Firefox doesn't understand php, apache does..
<Doat> i'm trying to install blockofighter (http://blockofighter.kicks-ass.net) but i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13018
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : huh?
<doms> maybe coz my computer is made from hell
<DBO> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<robroy98263> !lamp
<Doat> compile* not install
<stevietool> doms: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/index.html
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : ah OK - you are making a server-client distinction
<zcat[1] > yeah, sorry to confuse..
<lrd> I don't wanna use dapper right now.
<thoreauputic> :)
<zcat[1] > Dapper is sweet! Use dapper!!
<lrd> cuz I am so fond of the CDs I got.
<zcat[1] > the only downside is you get about 100M of updates every day :-)
<lrd> can I get dapper CDs for free?
* thoreauputic pours another beer
<lcore> doms: or just do 'php file.php >> file.html' and open file.html in firefox
<DBO> zcat[1] , please dont push the beta, its a beta for a reason.  Only experienced users who can aford to lose all their information should use dapper
<thoreauputic> lrd: you will be able to soon
<zcat[1] > bah!! OK.. six more weeks, is it?
<thoreauputic> lrd: currently shipit isn't taking orders
<Frogzoo> how can I change the mac address on my 2200BG centrino nic?
<doms> yes thats was what i did i use to helo.html
<DBO> zcat[1] , more lik 4
<doms> i can read the hellow world in the page
<thoreauputic> zcat[1] : June 1st
<DBO> zcat[1] , wait, 6
* DBO cant do maths
<zcat[1] > five..
<zcat[1] > ish.
<GnarusLeo> what does >> mean? Put this in that file?
<DBO> GnarusLeo, in means append
<thoreauputic> DBO: closer to five as zcat[1]  says
<lrd> thank you, IC
<DBO> hush all of you!!!  *runs and cries*
<GnarusLeo> append?
<DBO> s/in/it/
<zcat[1] > Been using it since flight4.. how long ago was that?
<DBO> append = add to the end of
* thoreauputic teases DBO unmercifully
<GnarusLeo> aha, thanks :)
* thoreauputic is getting DSL 2 in two weeks and is celebrating with beer
<stevietool> Why does fdisk gives me a partition of fat32 when I choose max size and fat16 when I choose a part of it?
<RobyX> What is a .daa file?
<DBO> thoreauputic, for two weeks straight?  thats a lotta beer
<zcat[1] > stevietool: probably guessing the most appropriate filesystem for the partition size, I dunno..
<thoreauputic> DBO: you only live once *hic*
<DBO> stevietool, how big is the partition you are making?
<dibblego> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<lcore> RobyX: http://filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=DAA
<stevietool> DBO: 90mb
<holycow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<DBO> stevietool, yeah, FAT16 is proper for that size
<zcat[1] > What would you use 90M for?
<stevietool> I want to install dls from floppy
<zcat[1] > ahh..
<thoreauputic>  /boot maybe ?
<stevietool> I mean dsl
<RobyX> Thanks
<zcat[1] > Ummm.. you're using linux fdisk, not dos fdisk, right?
<stevietool> freefdisk
* thoreauputic considers making DSL off-topic but decides to be nice
<DBO> thoreauputic, yes, especially in light of your beer binge banter
<DBO> =P
<thoreauputic> DBO: ROFL
<thoreauputic> :)
<RobyX> Everytime I use Linux I feel like im surrounded by millions of question marks.
<thoreauputic> RobertB: yes - and?
<thoreauputic> *grin*
<DBO> RobyX, well, ask and you shall recieve =)
<thoreauputic> bah, my tab completion habit needs attention
<DBO> part of the fun of linux is learning
<stevietool> Robyx: the answer is 42
<thoreauputic> stevietool: but what is the question?
<stevietool> mean of life
<DBO> the question is "What is six times nine"
<zcat[1] > I'd suggest toms root boot for fdisk and mke2fs, but that would be offtopic.
<stevietool> DBO: could be :-)
* thoreauputic dusts off his Hitchhiker's Guide
<thoreauputic> DBO: serious bug in Deep Thought
<DBO> hmmm, we might be able to get some advice from that book for in here
<Frogzoo> "mostly harmless"
<DBO> perhaps a BIG BOLD series of letters in the tittle "DON'T PANIC"
<thoreauputic> don't panic!
<thoreauputic> heh
<DBO> Frogzoo, Im sorry to hear that
<zcat[1] > Improbability factor 1:1. We have reached normality. Anything you still can't deal with is your own problem.
<thoreauputic> including animated penguins
<DBO> hey, stop stealing my dreams!
<mangusta> blah, toshiba fn-fx keys have stopped working
<DBO> did they ever work?
* thoreauputic directs all discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBO> in linux I mean
<mangusta> yeah, worked for screen brightness etc
<stevietool> you can use hotkeys to enable it
<mangusta> yah, just it worked before, but stopped now
<DBO> mangusta, what did you do before it stopped working?
<mangusta> gah, pressed wrong one, screen has gone mental...
<mangusta> brb
<zcat[1] > hmm.. I wonder if I should find out how to use all the 'spare' buttons on my MS keyboard..
<hyphenated> the multimedia keys?
* zcat[1]  seeks wiki goodness
<zcat[1] > yeah.. and 'my computer' and 'sleep' ..
<Frogzoo> !bindkeys
<ubotu> Frogzoo: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !keybindings
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<zcat[1] > !google
<ubotu> rumour has it, google is a very popular internet search engine at http://www.google.com - They also run Gmail at http://www.gmail.com as a free E-mail service.
<Frogzoo> !keybinding
<ubotu> I guess keybinding is console command  "gnome-keybinding-properties"    Need more info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<stevietool> maybe you can do hotkeys -l to look for your multimedia keyboard
<zcat[1] > holy crap.. dapper's already picked up most of them!! I didn't even notice!!
<zcat[1] > I lurve dapper!!
<zcat[1] > s/most/all/
<stevietool> I've split dsl files with winrar in floppy size and want to install it on an old laptop, but that laptop thinks all files have the same name?
<Shinjan> hi folks
<zcat[1] > split them with tar?
<stevietool> I could but on windows they are numbered to 60, I don't get it
<zcat[1] > they don't fit 8.3 filenames?
<stevietool> zcat: what do you mean
* zcat[1]  decides to declare windows issues offtopic so I don't have to admid I don't know how windows handles translating filenames :)
<HymnToLife> it doesn't handle it at all :p
<zcat[1] > Well. it kinda mangles them.. MICROS~1 anyone?
<stevietool> ok , I guess the answer is 42
<zcat[1] > i should sleep.
<stevietool> or drink less coffee
* HymnToLife hates coffee
<stevietool> drink coffee: do stupid things faster with more energy
<mabus> What driver do I use for my Dell A920 aka Lexmark X1150, neither are in the model list in the printing menu.
<samir85> Hi
<samir85> can somebody help me concerning this issue ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=965155#post965155
<Dr3as> linuxprinting.org mabus
<kingspawn> stevietool: a filename on that system needs to be 8 characters, then a ., then three more. ie command.com
<kingspawn> stevietool: if you have used long filenames, you might be in trouble
<hajuu> Thinking of writing a super parent for apt-get to allow multiple instances to run at once, without risk of db corruption.
<vinboy> i got this error after recompile my kernel
<vinboy> noy syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknonw-block (0,0)
<vinboy> *NOT
<vinboy> tat is a kernel panic
<kingspawn> vinboy: did you make your initrd?
<kingspawn> vinboy: and which procedure did you follow to compile the kernel?
<kingspawn> hajuu: sounds nice, but why, if I may ask?
<hajuu> cause I wanna be able to download two things at once damn it!
<hajuu> lol
<vinboy> kingspawn: i followed this one http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560&highlight=2.6.15
<kingspawn> hajuu: :)
<gabriele> hi guys
<gabriele> how do we change the laguage from english to italian ?
<kingspawn> vinboy: well that one seems fairly good, are you sure you compiled the modules/static support for your filesystem?
<stevietool> kingspawn: ooh I"ll give it antoher try
<Evil_Monkey> anyone know if the New Zealand repos are down?
<HymnToLife> gabriele> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Evil_Monkey> because I'm getting "Errhttp://nz.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main amor 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu2 404 Not Found"
<gabriele> HymnToLife: done that ...
<gabriele> HymnToLife: logged out and logged in with the language setting to italian
<HymnToLife> Evil_Monkey> same here
<gnomefreak> Evil_Monkey: try taking the nz. off of them you can either use de. or us. or whatever you would like or dont use a CC
<HymnToLife> gabriele> have you installed the italian language packs ?
<c|linux> hmmm I'm having real trubles geting vlc to work it doesent show anny image (plays a litle sound) and shuts down after 2 sec....... (trying to play a xvid)
<senjin> just tesing never mind this message
<gabriele> HymnToLife: and it came up with the error "it_IT.UTF8 not availle"
<HymnToLife> c|linux> the VLC Ubuntu build sucks but still is should work for xvids
<gabriele> HymnToLife: but all the locales are installed for italian
<vinboy> kingspawn: i'm not sure... do I need the RAM disk support?
<HymnToLife> gabriele> have you installed the language packs through Synapti (or apt-get or whatever) ?
<gabriele> HymnToLife: yes, through synatic and then checked with apt-get ...
<vinboy> kingspawn: do i need kernel automounter support?
<kingspawn> vinboy: well, if you did what that guide says you have made your ramdisk
<HymnToLife> hmmm
<Evil_Monkey> how odd - one of the files the apt-get tried to get was kdetoys_3.5.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb, which doesn't actually exist at http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdetoys/
<HymnToLife> then I can't help you, I never messed with it much, I prefer to have all my stuff in english
<kingspawn> vinboy: i'd say so, yes
<Evil_Monkey> kdetoys_3.5.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb is there though
<c|linux> HymnToLife: is there a easy way other than the vlc build to play xvid files in unbutu.... casuse this is giving me a headace...... (ps. I'm "new" to the linux world)
<kingspawn> c|linux: try mplayer
<c|linux> sry forgot /msg
<c|linux> ty kingspawn
<jjcv> \bye
<vinboy> kingspawn: should that be module or build-in?
<kingspawn> vinboy: built-in. but that might not be all that is causing this error. you have remembered to have builtin support for your root filesystem?
<fennec_> bonjour
<fennec_> quelqu'un pourrais me dire si swat est un bon outil pour grer samba sous gnome?
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vinboy> kingspawn: yes i do have tat
<T5> anybody knows if the textmode partition tool is broken at the moment?
<vinboy> reiser
<ic56> Is there some magic with bash's PROMPT_COMMAND env var?  It's used to set the xterm window title.  I can't replicate the behaviour manually.
<samir85> can somebody help me concerning this issue ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=965155#post965155 (it has something to do with gome-btdownload)
<T5> i cant select any option in manual partitioning exept deleting the whole disk
<CuriousCat> would anyone know how to make xorg use the vesa video driver instead of the default ati driver?
<Frogzoo> CuriousCat: change 'driver' to vesa at a guess
<osfameron> curses, eclipse download site appears to be borken since this morning
<AnAnt> I can't get my ALPS working on Ubuntu !
<CuriousCat> Frogzoo, where do i do that from the command line?
<Frogzoo> T5: meaning fdisk? no, fdisk works fine
<idefix__> what's the linux alternative for windows media player 10?
<Frogzoo> CuriousCat: in xorg.conf
<T5> fdisk is working fine indeed, but the installer doenst let me chose specific partitions
<HymnToLife> idefix__> there are lots : VLC, Mplayer, Xine, GStreamer...
<RobyX> HymnToLife know a good one for videos?
<CuriousCat> Frogzoo, ok. let me check that out in a bit
<idefix__> I have VLM installed but the website says no suitable plugins are found
<HymnToLife> all of them are good
<HymnToLife> my personal favourite is VLC
<RobyX> I'll get that now.
<Frogzoo> T5: it does if you choose manual
<idefix__> I mean I have VLC installed
<T5> Frogzoo, no it does not
<RehanSAlvi> hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu in a VM environment and can't seem to access the internet through it...is there anything I need to do? I'm a complete newbie.
<T5> i have been chossing manual every time i tested it (4 times)
<born_> my tomcat doesn't run...
<HymnToLife> RehanSAlvi> this is not a problem with Ubuntu but with your VM, I don't think it's wise to use it if you're a "complete newbie"
<born_> I don't undrestand anymore... Sometimes It's works sometimes isn't
<HymnToLife> better free some space on your actual hard drive and install on it
<km0ti0n> this.oDetails.id
<km0ti0n> opps
<born_> Does Someone work with tomcat ?
<HymnToLife> born_>  assume thee is and ask the eal question :)
<idefix__> HymnToLife: I have downloaded a php.html file and it works! 8-)
<HymnToLife> real*
<HymnToLife> well, that's a HTML file, not PHP
<RobyX> VLC is great.. this one doesent skip sound or buggy video like the other ones thanks
<idefix__> HymnToLife: but it's some sort of audio file
<idefix__> VLC ran it
<HymnToLife> that's weird
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: well i'm a complete newbie to ubuntu :)  Has anyone been able to get it to work in VM environment with internet?
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: how can I check to see if ubuntu has activated the network card?
<tikitorch> RehanSAlvi: I have
<RehanSAlvi> tikitorch: did you use the NAT or direct setting for the wizard?
<born_> HymnToLife,  sorry ? I'm not a native speaker, and my brain stucks sometimes... Tomcat drive me crazy
<HymnToLife> RehanSAlvi> once again, it's not Ubuntu's problem but your VM's
<RobyX> System>administration>networking
<RehanSAlvi> tikitorch: nat or bridged i meant
<RobyX> To check if it's active.
<HymnToLife> it's your VM you nned to configure so your Ubuntu can access internet
<HymnToLife> born_> I mean you doesn't need to ask if there is someone who does blahblahblah
<tikitorch> HymnToLife: nah... ubuntu sometimes does "ifup" the ethernet interface
<HymnToLife> just ask the real question, if someone know he will answer
<tikitorch> sorry does not "ifup eth0"
<HymnToLife> tikitorch> it the network is well configured in VMware, Ubuntu will detect and activate it during install
<RehanSAlvi> tikitorch: I'm only seeing a modem connection in system->admin->networking
<genesis[OnFire] > hi
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: I'm only seeing the modem connection
<Chazwazza> hey, all, i have a problem, whenever i try to run my Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD (PC) it gets stuck on Enterprise Volume Management and doesn't progress any further
<born_> HymnToLife, ok I understood... So for sure I think  It 's not a problem that could be solved at a ubuntu channel as well, I will try tomcat channel. thanks
<Chazwazza> (i have had a harddrive failure and i am using slax atm)
<Chazwazza> but i would rather use ubuntu
<Chazwazza> this doesn't have the sofware i want, but until i get ubuntu working its all i've got
<Chazwazza> everything boots well up until Enterprise Volume Management but it doesn't boot any further
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: suppose I wasn't using VM and my ethernet adaptor wasn't being detected, what would you recommend I do?
<RobyX> Im gona get stoned right now, tired of fixing linux stuff for tonight
<Chazwazza> fix me first RobyX :P
<HymnToLife> RehanSAlvi> sorry it's been a while since I last used VMWare, I don't remeber the settings I used
<genesis[OnFire] > Chazwazza - do you get any error messages in the different virtual consoles?
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: If I wasn't using VMware, and just had a stock ubuntu install and my NIC wasn't being detected, what would you recommend?
<Chazwazza> genesis, i don't think i get any other error messages if thats what you're asking
<kingspawn> Chazwazza: could try setting lvm=off at boottime
<HymnToLife> NIC ?
<Chazwazza> ok
<Chazwazza> should i try that now?
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: network card = nic
<Chazwazza> ie restart and try
<HymnToLife> hmm
<genesis[OnFire] > yep, do what kingspawn said :)
<Chazwazza> ok
<HymnToLife> it's very unlikely that Ubuntu doesn't detect network cards during install
<Chazwazza> hopefully bbs, this time running ubuntu though ;)
<israel> http://israel.275mb.com/index3.php                            http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/Google.htm                                                                http://www.business.dcn.co.il/
<genesis[OnFire] > well, if you want to try it now, then yeah
<HymnToLife> pastebin the output of ifconfig
<kingspawn> Chazwazza: well, might work, might not work
<Chazwazza> ok, i'm gonna go try it now, and hope it works
<genesis[OnFire] > HymnToLife: make that a VERY unlikely
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: is that for me?
<HymnToLife> yes
<genesis[OnFire] > and man, cgi irc doesn't work very well with freenode :\
<javad> hi
<javad> how can I run one cpp file in ubuntu?
<kingspawn> javad: need to compile it first
<kingspawn> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, totally, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<kingspawn> follow what ubotu says, javad
<javad> ok how can I compile it in G++
<kingspawn> javad: follow what ubotu says
<javad> would you plz give me the instruction
<gnomefreak> javad: g++ file.cpp -o file    if that doesnt owrk after you install build-essential than try gcc file.cpp -o file
<gnomefreak> javad: but you need build-essential
<shriphani> hi ppl] 
<gnomefreak> s/owrk/work
<javad> build-essential what is that?
<gnomefreak> !be
<ubotu> gnomefreak: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is probably no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<kingspawn> gnomefreak: just did...
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> :(
<kingspawn> gnomefreak: no prob, he needs another run of it, heh
<gnomefreak> javad: its a meta package of files and apps you need for compiling building coding and so on
<javad> I wrote my program in one text file then save it as a cpp file then i don't know how can I compile it?!!!
<shriphani> i have a problem
<shriphani> i got ubuntu on my pc
<kingspawn> jadad: type: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> javad: type in terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kingspawn> .. :)
<shriphani> HELLO!!!
<KenSentMe> shriphani: just ask your question
<_jason> javad: after you do that, read this: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C%2B%2B_Programming/Hello_world
<gnomefreak> javad: after its installed in the terminal type g++ file.cpp -o file  to compile your program if it doesnt work replace g++ with gcc
<shriphani> my grub f00ked up
<shriphani> it worked fine for a day
<styler> somebody speeking french ?
<gnomefreak> styler: #ubuntu-fr
<shriphani> day 2 when i started my pc i got ERROR 15
<shriphani> any ideas
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shriphani about grub
<javad> it has an erroor like this g++: jj.cpp: No such file or directory
<javad> g++: no input files
<gnomefreak> javad: did you isntall build-essential?
<javad> yes
<_jason> javad: you have to be in the same directory that jj.cpp is
<javad> I did it
<javad> but it has the error like that
<KenSentMe> shriphani: 15 : File not found
<KenSentMe>     This error is returned if the specified file name cannot be found, but everything else (like the disk/partition info) is OK.
<javad> aha
<javad> ok
<javad> tanx
<gnomefreak> javad: than try using gcc instead of g++ and _jason is right you need to cd to where file is
<javad> thank you very much for your consideration
<KenSentMe> shriphani: have you alterend some files before the error occurred?
<javad> man
<AnAnt> I can't get my ALPS touchpad working in Ubuntu, can someone help ? I need to enable the vertical scroll & disable tap-to-click
<javad> :D
<javad> have a nice time
<kingspawn> shriphani: basically, if you move files around in /boot without being extremely careful grub will go bananas on you. it does not initially read "filenames" as such, but sectors where the specific file is located. thus, if you change it, move it, or do anything clever, grub will take exception
<felix_E> is there anyway to remove ntpdate but not ubuntu-base / ubuntu-minimal?
<mrmist> Hi all
<shriphani> ok thanx people
<mrmist> what file do I edit to automatically mount a when booting ??
<mrmist> mount a disk
<kingspawn> mrmist: /etc/fstab
<mrmist> can I mount a ntfs-disk in ubuntu, and still write on it ?
<AnAnt> I also have a problem is that Ubuntu takes much time to boot when my eth0 is not connected (I notice that the delay is from networking script) how can I fix that ?
<kIOsk> anyones here running ident2 ???
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: here's a screenshot of my ifconfig :  http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/1444/untitled14az.jpg
<HymnToLife> AnAnt> you can prss Ctrl+C to abort network connecting attempts
<AnAnt> HymnToLife: I think I tried that
<kingspawn> mrmist: you can mount it, writing is not really a good idea
<HymnToLife> RehanSAlvi> then the network seems to work fine, have you activated Internet Connection Sharing on your windows ?
<mrmist> kingspawn: why not ? Insecure ??
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: weird, it just started working on its own
<kingspawn> mrmist: might corrupt your data badly
<felix_E> i'm looking for a directive like "ignore dependancy ubuntu-base:ntpdate" - is there something like that?
<mrmist> kingspawn: ouch... Ok... hehe... wouldn't want that
<^^angusta> felix_E, you can force an update
<mrmist> kingspawn: So let's say I move the data to another disk, reformat the whole disk, and put the data back... what kind of FS should I format the drive to ?
<felix_E> ^^angusta: what do you mean?
<Chazwazza> didn't work, it still got stuck on "Enterprise Volume Management System"
<mrmist> And I'm new to Linux... how do i actually format the drive...
<gnomefreak> felix_E: i would read man atp-get and man dpkg for more info on that
<RehanSAlvi> HymnToLife: thanks for being so patient with me! :)
<HymnToLife> you're welcome :)
<gnomefreak> man apt-get and man dpkg
<gnomefreak> my typing is bad today :(
<felix_E> gnomefreak: thanks, but thats what i did. and there doesnt seem to be any way to just disable one specific dependency...
<Chazwazza> what is Enterprise Volume Management System anyway, what does it do
<felix_E> gnomefreak: what i want to do is "aptitude remove ntpdate" without removing ubuntu-base.
<gnomefreak> felix_E: sure there is i was looking at it yesterday
<AnsiC> i need the image of kernel 2.6.11.12
<AnsiC> but apt-cache search linux-image do not find it
<AnsiC> find only 2.6.12.x
<gnomefreak> felix_E: now that im not sure of i know you can do it for installing but not sure about removing
<AnsiC> what i need i a bare.i for 2.6.11.12
<felix_E> gnomefreak: --ignore-depends=ubuntu-base doesnt help me and --force-depends doesnt too.
<Chazwazza> anyone got any other ideas as to how to fix this?
<gnomefreak> felix_E: why are you trying to get rid of it?
<mrmist> what filesystem is the best one ?
<gnomefreak> mrmist: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that answer
<felix_E> gnomefreak: chrony conflicts with it. and i can't use ntpd because my local clock has too much drift.
<samir85> can somebody help me concerning this issue ? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=965155#post965155 (it has something to do with gome-btdownload)
<gnomefreak> felix_E: disabling it doesnt help?
<felix_E> gnomefreak: "aptitude install chrony" automatically deletes ntpdate, ubuntu-base, ubunut-minimal
<gnomefreak> felix_E: does apt-get also do it?
<Chazwazza> this person is having my problem except mine isn't fixable by a reboot
<Chazwazza> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24384
<felix_E> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> im not sure than felix_E you can install them after it removes them but other than that im sorry
<Chazwazza> can someone please help me, i have a heap of work to do, my harddrive failed, so ubuntu is my last chance (or can someone at least tell me i'm on some kind of queue of being helped), sorry if i'm being pushy but i'm really rushed atm
<alynx> im just curious , does Cedega provide a fair FPS when playing wow ? my wine installation gets rather low FPS
<Dr3as> pretty good fps.. depends on x driver and stuff
<alynx> around 50-60 ?
<felix_E> gnarusleo: the problem is of course that "aptitude install ubuntu-base" will remove chrony. not cool.
<Dr3as> ye, but i get bigger drops than i had in windows
<_jason> Chazwazza: not really a queue, someone just helps if they know how.  If someone doesn't help, usually just means no one that is around knows how
<alynx> i use the nvidia 7667 driver
<Dr3as> and a strange keystuck feature..
<Chazwazza> damn.......i'm screwed then....lol
<Beawolfe> Question for the group............I have 2 machines both with WinXP on them through a Netgear Router............I installed a second HD on one machine and installed Ubuntu............when I am in Ubuntu on the one machine the secound machine wont see the Ubuntu drive or a fat 32 drive on the network anymore...any help on this matter would be appreciated
<Dr3as> sometimes a key pretends it's stuck,
<^^angusta> Beawolfe, you need to setup a smb share for windows to access
<^^angusta> look at samba
<alynx> Dr3as: thanks for the reply , i'll give the trial demo a try
<Beawolfe> not sure what that is ^^angusta
<dion33> is there an easy way to re-configure/compile the nvidia kernel option? (made a minor change in the kernel..)
<kingspawn> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<felix_E> no apt-freaks here? there must be a way to do it!
<kingspawn> dion33 ^^
<^^angusta> google samba
<dion33> nah, i've already re-compiled the kernel, and my previous nvidia settings arent working for obvious reasons
<CuriousCat> has anyone here used the ATI linux driver on Ubuntu?
<J_P> hi all
<dion33> i thought dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-kernel-common mightve been an option, but alas no
<kingspawn> dion33: boot your old one :)
<J_P> people, Dapper will be released with python 2.5 or 2.4 ?
<delcoyote_> untu-es
<dion33> i guess i could manually do it from nvidia site, but i was trying to do it the ubuntu way
<Chazwazza> can i read dvds while using a live cd (i'm running live slax atm)
<zeus> salut
<Chazwazza> well, i guess i'll try then
<Chazwazza> if i suddenly disappear its caus slax crashed :P
<Beawolfe> I found it Thanx!
<Chazwazza> wtf
<Chazwazza> it won't let me open my cd drive
<Chazwazza> there, did it
<Chazwazza> had to do it through menu :S
<Chazwazza> it won't read any of my DVDs
<Chazwazza> i have data on them but whenever i open them they come up empty
<Chazwazza> they worked in windows
<dion33> so after patching the kernel, there no way to reconfigure (the already installed nvidia driver) to work with the new kernel?
<kingspawn> dion33: probably there is
<kingspawn> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kingspawn> maybe he knows
<BlueEagle> dion33: If you manually compile your kernel you need to install the nvidia drivers off nvidia.com as far as I know.
<Chazwazza> !lvm
<ubotu> [lvm]  (for the moment) http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<dion33> hmm
<dion33> 12Mb for a driver, ouch
<Chazwazza> !evm
<ubotu> Chazwazza: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dion33> !evms
<ubotu> evms is probably the Enterprise Volume Management System, for managing complex disk setups
<rambo3> use .msg boot
<Chazwazza> maybe i'll try evms=off ?
<Chazwazza> well, slax is screwed caus i took the cd out and launched soemthing without putting the cd back in
<Chazwazza> so i gotta restart anyway
<Chazwazza> well, bbs
<No1Viking> I made a partition in cfdisk called /dev/hda4. When I now try to format it with the mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda4 command it say it cannot find anything. Any ideas?
<Beawolfe> ^^angusta...I notice through the synaptic manager that there is samba listed but not installed............is that what is needed?
<void^> No1Viking: try a reboot, or perhaps blockdev --rereadpt /dev/hda
<doms> their is a good trick how to format my linux bot one line
<No1Viking> void^, ok
<doms> urios college
<doms> wasting 3 to 6 million to microsoft
<^^angusta> Beawolfe, yes, but I would suggest reading up on it first
<A[D] minS> why i can't find alsaconf ?
<Beawolfe> ^^angusta ..Thanx...That is what I am doing now
<oneleaf_> hello ,I need php5-pear package,how to find it ?
<gud_> is there any way of filtering out/hiding messages such as "emixam has quit (Client Quit)" ?
<A[D] minS> how i can start alsa service ?
<Chazwazza> still nothing....
<kingspawn> A[D] minS: /etc/rc.d/alsa start
<gud_> is there any way of filtering out/hiding messages such as "emixam has quit (Client Quit)" ?
<OffHand> right click tab in xchat
<OffHand> toggle show join part messages
<^^angusta> oneleaf_, go to pear.php.net
<OffHand> any dapper experts?
<oneleaf_> ^^angusta: thanks
<^^angusta> most are in #ubuntu+1 OffHand
<^^angusta> np oneleaf_
<OffHand> they don't know my prob so I figured I would try here
<^^angusta> ok
<A[D] minS> kingspawn: can't find it in any /etc/rc*.d./alsa
<OffHand> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave  << error when I try to open grub with sudo gedit
<OffHand> doesn't happen when I close beep
<rambo3> A[D] minS,  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<kingspawn> A[D] minS: my bad, meant init.d
<kingspawn> sorry about that one
<A[D] minS> ok
<^^angusta> bbl, restarting x
<A[D] minS> ok i have a problem with my audio card
<A[D] minS> ekiga says " its not support full-duplex"
<A[D] minS> but am sure its support
<A[D] minS> so what i have to do ?
<cappiz> any .uk people around :) ?
<Nogimics> how do you find out what kernal you are running?
<rambo3> you can start buy searching for your card on alsa and copying configs
<olga> hallo du
<bliss1_> hello
<jisatsu> cappiz, yep
<rambo3> and searching google too
<olga> how are you?
<A[D] minS> rambo3:  i was configuer alsa by alsaconf in mandriva
<cappiz> jisatsu: can i priv msg you...? its not about linux at all
<A[D] minS> in ubuntu what i have to do?
<jisatsu> sure :P
<A[D] minS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13019 this da erorr
<olga> Hello how are you?
<bliss1_> have a vmware question only have one laptop so do i need networking as in Do you want networking for your virtual machines
<J_P> There are plan to release ubuntu dapper with python 2.5 as default ?
<A[D] minS> my audio card 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
<A[D] minS> !alsa
<ubotu> hmm... alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<ocult> hello
<A[D] minS> !dmix
<ubotu> methinks dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ocult> oh a lot of useres..
<ocult> i was searching for one problem in ubuntu linux, but i didnt find in faqs or forums
<rambo3> A[D] minS, did you fix .asound file in home dir
<ocult> about sound. here can i find somebody to try help ? please
<A[D] minS> rambo3: i added it
<A[D] minS> wait a sec and will show u whats in it
<A[D] minS> rambo3: http://phaeronix.net/asoundrc thats it
<rambo3> whats your card btw ?
<A[D] minS> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 05)
<ocult> rambo3, me ?
<gud_> i have only one user on my pc, gud, is that user root?
<ocult> hi hi
<kingspawn> gud_: no
<kingspawn> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gud_> ok, but i can give gud root rights?
<megadeth> hello, we speake spanish or a chilean?
<gud_> by typing  "sudo -s -H"
<BlueEagle> megadeth: #ubuntu-es
<ocult> the problem is.. when i listen one music, if i change music or put one video in other place.. its dont work good. i need press Stop many times to begin new sound in other place.. i mean.. i cant execute 2 sounds at same time.. how i solve this problem ? please
<Zarephath> !tell megadeth about spanish
<zax1> tell megadeath about trashmetal
<zax1> !
<ubotu> zax1: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<megadeth> quien habla espaol???
<BlueEagle> megadeth: join #ubuntu-es por favor
<ocult> megadeth, que passa ?
<Zarephath> How or where can I find information about only allowing users on a computer for a certain length of time?
<Zarephath> One s dude
<ocult> BlueEagle, have in portuguese too ?
<Zarephath> megadeth: A nadien aqui
<megadeth> lol
<megadeth> y tu xD
<ocult> megadeth, yo no soy spanol, mas yo pueso tentar hablar.. poquito
<megadeth> who are your country?
<ocult> megadeth, i live in japan
<A[D] minS> gstreamer-properties-Message: Error running pipeline 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture': Could not open resource for reading. [gstalsasrc.c(526): gst_alsasrc_open (): /pipeline1/alsasrc1:
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<A[D] minS> Recording open error: Invalid argument] 
<megadeth> wow
<ocult> but nobody help solv my problem yet :(
<slackern> Guys im running both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop but i prefer the ubuntu-splashscreen instead of the kubuntu one how would i change so it used the ubuntu one?
<Goshawk> slackern: usplash-theme-usplash if i'm not wrong
<bliss1_>  have a vmware question only have one laptop so do i need networking as in Do you want networking for your virtual machines
<Goshawk> ah hi sladen
<Goshawk> slackern: sorry, i can't see. try to find out usplash in synaptic and you will find the ubuntu, kubuntu and edubuntu theme
<josh__> I am trying to get my webcam to work with amsn, though when I send it to a friend it keeps saying that it is cancelled after they accept it? Any ideas on how I could fix this?
<antonio10> ciao
<slackern> gah, usplash trashed the desktop, oh well.
<Goshawk> ciao antonio10
<antonio10> sono un novello
<ocult> italian ?
<ocult> :O
<antonio10> sono appena riuscito a configurare il modem
<slackern> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bigfoot2> i used to use evelotion before. but not anymore. i would like to delete all my personal data. I tried deleting /.evolution, but when i opened up evo , all was still there. any advice?
<antonio10> finalmente nella rete
<Goshawk> antonio10: ho visto, ma qui si parla solo INGLESE
<ocult> como configuro o som direito ?
<antonio10> excuse me
<ocult> ola
<Goshawk> ocult: what?
<ocult> Goshawk, my sound
<ocult> Goshawk, :(
<Goshawk> ocult: sound card?
<ocult> Goshawk, the problem is.. when i listen one music, if i change music or put one video in other place.. its dont work good. i need press Stop many times to begin new sound in other place.. i mean.. i cant execute 2 sounds at same time.. how i solve this problem ? please
<Goshawk> ocult: is it detected?
<Bader> hi
<ocult> Goshawk, understand ?
<Goshawk> ocult: it seems that your sound card is not weel supported
<Goshawk> what's the model?
<ocult> Goshawk, i dont remember. new notebook
<Bader> I'm using linux since 8 years now, and I never succeed to read any MIDI file. Any help ?
<Goshawk> s/weel/well
<ocult> Goshawk, some idea ?
<Mindlight> Hiyall. Question: I want to download Ubuntu Dapper Drake Beta 2...but all I find is Desktop (LiveCD) and Text-mode (for OEM installations)... am I lost or am I lost? Which one do I download if I want to make a scratchinstall of Ubuntu Dapper Drake beta 2 on my HDA1 ? :D
<Goshawk> ocult: give me the name of the notebook (model)
<Bader> I've tried playfile myfile.mid with no success
<Bader> it gives me, and all other midi player, the following error: /dev/sequencer not fount, or no sequencer found
<josh__> any ideas on how I could get my webcam working with amsn?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mindlight: What do you mean by 'scratchinstall'?
<josh__> it is detected in the prefs, though when I send it to someone, after a min or 2 after it is accepted it gets cancelled
<Mindlight> PuMpErNiCkLe: Fresh install. I want to install it on my harddisk. Wipe all and then install. LiveCDs are for wimps ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ah
<megadeth> hello I am new in linux and wanted to know as I can leave the terminal in the writing-desk fixed
<^^angusta> megadeth, or commitment phobes.....
<^^angusta> Mindlight, rather
<ocult> Goshawk, it dont have name.. i said the configuration for one person, then he mounted for me
<ocult> Goshawk, :)
<orbin> megadeth: say what?
<kingspawn> ocult: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<megadeth> hello I am new in linux and wanted to know as I can leave the terminal in the writing-desk fixed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mindlight: It looks like a combined Live/Install cd.
<kingspawn> ocult: near the end of the page it tells you how to setup software mixing
<orbin> megadeth: still have no idea what you're aksing
<Goshawk> ocult: ok do lspci and find your sound card
<Mindlight> ^^angusta: I dont get what you mean?
<Mindlight> PuMpErNiCkLe: Smells bloat...but ok...I will give it a try... Thanx a LOT! :D
<slackern> megadeth: Im not quite sure what you mean.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mindlight: np :)
<^^angusta> Live cd is for wimps, or commitment phobes (Fear of commitment)
<megadeth> i need help for the terminal
<Mindlight> ^^angusta: :D
<orbin> megadeth: ok, that makes sense.  what sort of help?
<kingspawn> ocult: you might also need to read this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<megadeth> as I can leave it permanent in writing-desk?
<Mindlight> ^^angusta: Only phobes I have is girlswithhairontheirback phobes ;)
<orbin> megadeth: writing-desk?
<^^angusta> hahahah
<slackern> megadeth: writing-desk=desktop ?
<megadeth> as I can leave it permanent in writing-desk?  the terminal
<Goshawk> Does anyone is able to play well with arpspoof? i've few questions....
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone lend a helping hand?
<kingspawn> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<nido> sorry for the nick
<ubuntuuser> hi
<stjepan> how can I tell APT I installed something from source?
<ubuntuuser> hey
<megadeth> connect all to Chlenos Linux
<Goshawk> stjepan: if i'm not wrong apt is not able to install from source
<monomaniacpat> Basically, I've been following these instructions successfully... http://www.cwelug.org/cgi-bin/wiki.cgi?Wpc11v4#source and having turned off the ethernet and the wireless is on, I can't connect to nothin'
<orbin> stjepan: use checkinstall
<kingspawn> stjepan: you can use checkinstall
<kingspawn> oh, heh, orbin had you covered there
<orbin> kingspawn: :P
<A[D] minS> !aoss
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, A[D] minS
<A[D] minS> !audio
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, A[D] minS
<A[D] minS> !alsa
<ubotu> alsa is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<A[D] minS> !dmix
<ubotu> dmix is, like, first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kingspawn> A[D] minS: if you just query the bot, you can ask him directly
<orbin> A[D] minS: /msg the bot please
<ubuntuuser> can someon help me : i have disconnectet one of my harddisks an now my ubuntu dont start (two partions had the label /home) now the blocksize is to low how can i repair that
<A[D] minS> kingspawn:  ok  thx
<stjepan> kingspawn, checkinstall is not very good
<stjepan> kingspawn, checkinstall makes quite bad packages
<kryjo> .
<ubuntuuser> can someon help me : i have disconnectet one of my harddisks an now my ubuntu dont start (two partions had the label /home) now the blocksize is to low how can i repair that
<stjepan> orbin, is it possible to tell it to apt without making any packages?
<snail> ubuntuuser: first thing to do is to boot the livecd, mount the disks and transfer all the data you care about to someplace safe, possibly over the network
<stjepan> orbin, with Gentoo I can just put the name of the software in /etc/portage/package.provided
<snail> ubuntuuser: particular data since you last backedup
<orbin> stjepan: no, afaik, apt can only track the status of deb files.
<kingspawn> stjepan: heh ,then youre in trouble :)
<ubuntuuser> nail : hmm .... if there is no other way i have to reinstall ubuntu the data i care about is on another partiotion ;) thank you
<_jason> stjepan: what's bad about the checkinstall packages if they are for your personal use?
<monomaniacpat> Anyone?
<ubuntuuser> quit
<gud_> im having trouble installing the ipw2200 drivers, im following this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623 and im stuck, however i dont want to flood the chanel with the error message, so please let me know if you want to help, so i can show it to you
<Hobbsee> gud_: you can pastebin the error messages - see the topic
<gud_> what do you mean by pastebin?
<jbroome> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<megadeth> hello i am new in the operative sistem linux and i am inexpert
<megadeth> mmmm...
<gud_> oh, se topic, right hehe
<megadeth> i want are the terminal from background
<lifo> Hey ppl
<nido> i'm trying to install dapper on my regular x86 system; but it walks me through to the partition manager thingie; then up to the moment where i should push the ``install button'' ; but if i do; it tells me i didn't select a root system (which i did); and tries to start the partition manager again (which hangs at 15%
<lifo> My installation is stuck at "Installing core packages"
<lifo> What do i do :(
<monomaniacpat> http://www.cwelug.org/cgi-bin/wiki.cgi?Wpc11v4#source can anyone help me to unplug the wireless succeessfully?
<HymnToLife> nido> Dapper is beta for a reason...
<monomaniacpat> nido: did you set root by using / (oblique)
* slackern gets a pair of pliers and unplugs monomaniacpat's wireless network. :)
<monomaniacpat> ?
<nido> yea;  HymnToLife>; i know
<nido> how do you mean ublique monomaniacpat>
<monomaniacpat> oblique is another word for forward slash
<HymnToLife> LMAO that was a good one
<lifo> ppl :(
<nido> oh. yea; I did specify a `/`
<lifo> please help me
<monomaniacpat> slackern: that doesn't work - I have tried unplugging and it doesn't work
<HymnToLife> "unplug the wireless network"
<lifo> My installation is stuck at "Installing core packages"
<lifo> i dont know what to do
<IOWAHC> Hy  @ all
<LinuxJones> lifo: can you restart the machine and start over ?
<_arkanis> hi
<lifo> I can do that
<LinuxJones> lifo: maybe you have a bad .iso file or burned it too fast.
<lifo> but i hope this doesnt happen again :(
<lifo> All the day I've been trying to install ubuntu
<LinuxJones> lifo: it only takes 5 minutes to find out :)
<lifo> is there a problem with burning ubuntu image at high speed ?
<lifo> I never faced this with any other distro
<LinuxJones> lifo: sometimes it can cause problems yeah
<_arkanis> Hope you can help: I have a php script which want to start from a bash-script. So I have the bash-script with "./myfile.php" within, but every time I call the bash-script, I get syntax error (there are 100% no php-errors)
<IOWAHC> hy  @ all
<_arkanis> Has somebody an idea what could cause that?
<monomaniacpat> IOWAHC: HI
<IOWAHC> I have a problem... My Acer Aspire has a Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit inside.
<LinuxJones> lifo: check the md5sum of your downloaded .iso file first
<IOWAHC> I cant ping to the outworld
<_arkanis> here is the script: http://pastebin.com/686938
<IOWAHC> i also checked the Forum but i wasn't able to find a solution
<IOWAHC> /etc/network/interfaces is correct
<lifo> I checked md5 sum of iso
<lifo> it was valid
<lifo> didnt check md5 of burned CD
<lifo> but this was my 3rd CD since the morning
<monomaniacpat> monomaniacpat: is still here - can anyone answer my query?
<LinuxJones> lifo: do you have the beta 2 version released this morning ?
<lifo> nop
<lifo> 5.10 i guess
<monomaniacpat> or what would I google for?
<gud_> ok ,here we go, i have followed the guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623, and up to the "make"-part it was going smoth. i read that i had to delete the ieee80211-folder manually, and did so, but then i got another error. story beginning at first "make". http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13020
<orbin> monomaniacpat: no wireless people active atm it seems.  have you searched the forum?
<monomaniacpat> Yes, but I'll have another look
<LinuxJones> lifo: there was a problem with the installer >> http://lxer.com/module/newswire/view/59650/index.html
<gud_> smooth?
<IOWAHC> anyone got a solution? monomaniacpat?
<lifo> LinuxJones : lemme see
<LinuxJones> lifo: is there a text based installer on that cd ?
<monomaniacpat> No, sorry - I don't know what your problem is exactly - ?
<lifo> nop..I'm not using beta
<IOWAHC> My problem is that i can't even ping
<lifo> I'm using 5.10 amd64
<IOWAHC> configuration should be right
<monomaniacpat> I think I have the same problem IOWAHC
<lifo> Hey LinuxJones
<lifo> looks like it worked the second time
<IceTox> do you happened to know the gcc compiler on apt-get?
<lifo> I rebooted and repeated
<LinuxJones> lifo: sweet :)
<LinuxJones> lifo:  Dapper is awesome :)
<IOWAHC> i see
<lifo> hope it doesnt get stuck again :(
<lifo> I'm afraid it will
<LinuxJones> lifo:  Let's hope it goes ok
<lifo> today doesnt seem to be a good day..
<orbin> IceTox: install build-essential
<gud_> anyone care to help gud (god)?
<IceTox> thanks orbin
<slackern> gud_: Where did my yesterdays winning lotto number go?
<lifo> ok..looks like it's stuck at "Unpacking lubuuid1" :-s
<gud_> il tell you if you help me
<gud_> ill
<lifo> temme what
<IOWAHC> somebody here who can help me please?
<gud_> ok ,here we go, i have followed the guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623, and up to the "make"-part it was going smooth. i read that i had to delete the ieee80211-folder manually, and did so, but then i got another error. story beginning at first "make". http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13020
<dwa> IOWAHC what's your problem?
<vijay> hi all, how to change administrator password?
<IOWAHC> dwa: I have a Acer Aspire with a Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Networkcard but can't even ping
<dwa> vijay there is none :)
<IOWAHC> vijay: passwd root
<monomaniacpat> orbin: or anyone - do you know what I should search the forum for exactly?
<IOWAHC> sudo passwd root
<vijay> IOWAHC:ok
<dwa> IOWAHC, does your system even recognize your card?
<IOWAHC> yes
<dwa> and did it work before?
<IOWAHC> configuration should be all right
<monomaniacpat> I have all the lights flashing and get a reading from ifconfig, but when I put eth0 down I go offline
<IOWAHC> under Ubuntu 5.04 it worked
<dwa> are you using dhcp?
<IOWAHC> no static IP
<orbin> monomaniacpat: shouldn't you have been looking for ubuntu instructions, rather than going off knoppix ones?
<painkiler> where can i find the grub config file?
<monomaniacpat> well, they work well enough
<bienlein> why
<monomaniacpat> but yes, I guess so
<dwa> and you can't ping your modem/router?
<IOWAHC> no
<bienlein> why
<IOWAHC> it always says Destination Host unreachable
<dwa> is your cable connected? ;)
<slackern> grub config is at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IOWAHC> lowl
<IOWAHC> yeah.... as far as I see ^
<orbin> monomaniacpat: yeah, i don't really know about wireless, but chuck in the card's name as a k/word.  anything useful come up?
<dwa> strange..
<IOWAHC> i know
<ordi09> salut
<Pulim> How can I see the content of my NTFS partitions when I'm not logged like Root?
<monomaniacpat> Just people who are stuck further back than I am
<bienlein> why
<HymnToLife> !tell Pulim about ntfs
<IOWAHC> I read about similar problems but after reinstall it worked fine.... but it doesn't help mine laptop
<monomaniacpat> Pulim: you need to change your permissions
<monomaniacpat> try googling it - I can't remember which file you have to access
<bienlein> why
<orbin> bienlein: because
<bienlein> thats no reason
<Pulim> monomaniacpat I've tried to change logged like root, but a message appears "the partition is only read, permission canot be changed"
<[[Gaara] ] > hello, i have a problem with dualview in mi notebook
<IOWAHC> Pulim: /etc/fstab --- mount your NTFS into a local folder with the right permissions and you can see it ^^
<dwa> maybe the kernel has a new driver for your card it didn't have in the older distro's
<orbin> bienlein: why?
<bienlein> orbin: why?
<dwa> happened with my wireless pcmcia card, worked first now i need ndiswrapper..
<HymnToLife> oh damnit, he's back..
<IOWAHC> hmmmm
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> what's up?
<HymnToLife> the same guy as yesterday, just repeating "why" over and over again
<dwa> IOWAHC, 0000:02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01) <- i've got the same thing in my laptop haha
<dwa> didnt even know tha
<dwa> that
<IOWAHC> exactly
<Amaranth> bienlein: are you a person or a bot?
<IOWAHC> and yours is working?
<bienlein> what is a bot
<dwa> jup, using it now
<IOWAHC> what driver are you using?
<dr_dex> anyone have pointers as to why mod_perl2 in ubuntu 5.10 server has lots of segmentation faults? mod_perl1.99 on debian sarge is more or less stable, but mod_perl2 on breezy is unusable (tested on several machines)?
<dwa> tg3
<IOWAHC> where can I check it?
<bienlein> what is a bot
<IOWAHC> which driver i am using
<mattm591> hi, i have dapper set up and was experimenting with xgl but it all went a bit wrong and now i cant load x. when i boot ubuntu i see a black screen and the please wait mouse cursor for a second and then it goes and im taken to a console session, when i try ctrl f7 all i see is a black screen with a cursor at the top right. can anyone help me get back x working i tried dpkge-reconfigure xserver-whatever the command was but that didnt work :(
<bienlein> what is a bot
<dwa> you can do lsmod|grep tg3 to see if you use the same
<orbin> HymnToLife: at least he's asking something else now :P
<dwa> not sure how to check wich one you're currently using
<HymnToLife> yeah indeed lol
<munzir> Hi, http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver says to disable the logo add "NoLogo". My problem is the logo doesn't show to me, how can I make it show?
<Amaranth> mattm591: how did you setup xgl?
<Amaranth> mattm591: what instructions did you follow?
<bienlein> why don't you answer the uestion, then I'm gone
<orbin> bienlein: i did already
<IOWAHC> tg3 is here.... but I guess he didn't use it *g*
<Amaranth> bienlein: a bot is a program that joins IRC and does things
<[alejandro] > mattm5951 if you used symlinks, fix the symlinks
<Pulim> [IOWAHC] : the partitions are already mount, i just need to edit de fstab now to change the permissions?
<Amaranth> bienlein: ubotu is a bot, for example
<Amaranth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<[[Gaara] ] > hello again, i fall in. I have a problem with the dualview in my notebook, who can help me?
<mattm591> Amaranth> i used the ones from the wiki (i'll find a link hang on)
<Mantice> Any one know any thing about PSU's ???
<IOWAHC> Pulim: I don't really know if it is possible to change the rights for a NTFS partition mounted....
<IOWAHC> sorry
<dwa> IOWAHC, i have to go, sorry i can't help you with your problem
<[[Gaara] ] > (any web for dualview?
<IOWAHC> np dwa
<IOWAHC> thx
<mattm591> i used this first, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto and then changed to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NestedXglHowto as i thought that wouildnt replace the x session
<Mantice> Would a 250w PSU power a 700 Mhz computer + Cd rom and HDD ?
<mattm591> mantice: should do
<slackern> Mantice: Yes unless something is wrong.
<Mantice> I need to know that it will work
<mattm591> mantice: ok it will :P
<Mantice> ok cool
<Mantice> :) :) I currently have a killer psu in my box at the moment
<Mantice> I can control the fan speed :) Eramax is the best
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dr_dex> it's not the hardware, have tested memory with memtest and if I switch to CGI mode everything works as a charm (only slower)
<IOWAHC> dwa still here?
<[alejandro] > you know I tried XGL myself and I broke something
<IOWAHC> anyone got a Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit networkcard?
<[alejandro] > whenever I use something that is fullscreen and changes the resolution I get a kernel panic
<[alejandro] > what the heck people
<mattm591> all i want to do is get x back :( is there maybe a way to reset it? or reinstall it
<Mantice> 700 mhz and 128 whole mb of sd ram will run ubuntu fine
<Mantice> right???
<HymnToLife> 233 MHz and 32 MB RAM will run it too
<HymnToLife> in command line mode :p
<Amaranth> mattm591: sorry, was helping someone else, looking now
<mattm591> amaranth: ty
<byen_> Mantice, yu might want to try XFCE or Fluxbox if you want it to run decent
<Amaranth> mattm591: you did sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xgl /etc/X11/X?
<mattm591> amaranth: yup
<Amaranth> mattm591: Ok, then, do sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/Xorg /usr/X11/X
<freezey> problem with Pure-FTPD if anyone can assist
<mattm591> amaranth: ok brb
<AnsiC> in menu.lst ROOT mean wher is the partition wher the kernel is installed
<pepo> i need something special for use WPA on my WIFI?
<HymnToLife> !anymone
<ubotu> HymnToLife: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<AnsiC> or the partition to mount at boottime?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<AnsiC> ubuntu is installed in hda2 the kernel is installed in /boot of ubuntu
<AnsiC> but i want to boot hda3
<mattm591> amaranth: nope, no luck
<livingdaylight> Hello people
<Mantice> Gnome will be a bit slow right, It cant be as bad as runing windows xp on 300 mhz, and that was fine
<livingdaylight> anyone, know about nanocaster and ripping from the radio?
<CanadianSnow> im trying to install the new firefox but when i go to update the libs or w.e it wants the CD, how do I get it to not ask for CD?
<Amaranth> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day?  Does it want more money?  Is it on IRC all the time?  Please be specific!  Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Amaranth> mattm591: I would need xorg longs
<Amaranth> err, log
<mattm591> canadiansnow: remove it from the list of repositories
<Amaranth> mattm591: Please join #ubuntu+1, that's the place for dapper help
<mattm591> amaranth: how do i get that?
<CanadianSnow> i forget how....
<livingdaylight> anyone know STEAMTUNER?
<mattm591> amaranth: i thoguht i was in ubuntu+1
<mattm591> amaranth: sorry i'll change
<HymnToLife> CanadianSnow> comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<livingdaylight> STREAMTUNER
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<livingdaylight> using Streamtuner to listen to live365
<livingdaylight> it has a record function
<livingdaylight> and it uses NANOCASTER to record
<CanadianSnow> thx hym
<livingdaylight> but i don't know where it is saved to?
<CanadianSnow> and how do i get the fm radio thing going?
<livingdaylight> hymntolife, instead of telling me that i'm rude why not help?
<HymnToLife> livingdaylight> be cause I do not know
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how i might find nanocaster?
<CanadianSnow> ummmm hymntolife how do i fix it again? what part of that file?
<livingdaylight> hymntolife is t e l l i n g peop le to no t ca pit alize an automatic re action li ke press ssing a button?
<HymnToLife> livingdaylight> are you trying to be funny ?
<HymnToLife> CanadianSnow> add a # at the begining of the line mentioning the cdrom
<livingdaylight> Does someone know the command for searching something in the command line?
<livingdaylight> is it cache search or something?
<Pulim> <(IOWAHC)>< when i'll go to edit fstab i'll need to be logged like root?
<CanadianSnow> livingdaylight what are you doing? and what are you doing here? if u want help then ask for it, if u wanna argue with people, find another place to do that plz thx
<HymnToLife> !tell Pulim about sudo
<noiesmo> livingdaylight, most apps use either /tmp or they have a .blah folder
<livingdaylight> CanadianSnow: my question is very clear and there for the record, can you read?
<orbin> livingdaylight: locate <filename>
<orbin> livingdaylight: apt-cache search <keywords> for packages
<livingdaylight> orbin, thx
<CanadianSnow> I didn't feel like reading it
<livingdaylight> noiesmo thx too
<livingdaylight> orbin, would nanocaster be a package, yes, no?
<CanadianSnow> thx hymn again
<orbin> livingdaylight: as for nanocaster, i can't find anything in the repos.  if you're asking where streamtuner saves stuff, i suggest reading the docs
<CanadianSnow> anyone know how to change the keys on the keyboard?
<livingdaylight> CanadianSnow then why do you ask what i'm doing here
<livingdaylight> CanandianSnow then i ask what are you doing here?
<megadeth> we speake spanish?
<CanadianSnow> because u seem like u just wanna argue
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> CanadianSnow i think you just wanted to join in the arguemnt; were you feeling left out?
<XiXaQ> is there any way to verify the installation cd when running a system from a live-cd? I only have one cd device.
<CanadianSnow> and u spelt it right the first time
<orbin> CanadianSnow: xkeycaps maybe
<CanadianSnow> use that as a command in a term?
<megadeth> who are your country
<HymnToLife> XiXaQ> I don't think there is, use another box
<megadeth> de donde eres ubuntu?
<CanadianSnow> (Canada)
<fapeg> hi
<orbin> XiXaQ: yeah, that would be a problem wouldn't it?  i think you can verify the iso ... not sure though
<orbin> megadeth: are you spanish?
<megadeth> who are you... i am chilean...
<megadeth> soy chileno
<livingdaylight> orbin, thx again, i did sudo apt-cache Nanocaster but it came back as invalid operation
<XiXaQ> HymnToLife, I don't have another box. and I no longer have an installed operating system, cause I tried to install ubuntu yesterday and the installation crashed.. :(
<HymnToLife> ow that's bad
<HymnToLife> at a friend's maybe ?
<livingdaylight> orbin, what docs?
<CanadianSnow> uh, hymn, do i have to close the term i had running before for it to save?
<XiXaQ> HymnToLife, the ISO is correct and Nero verified the CD as being recorded correctly. Still, the installation halts everytime I try to install. I have a TV-card installed. Think I should uninstall it first?
<livingdaylight> orbin, or where?
<snowblink> livingdaylight, apt-cache search nanocaster
<HymnToLife> which app did you edit the file in ?
<megadeth> for all users from linux xD or ubuntu my meil is demonkiller14@hotmail.com
<orbin> livingdaylight: look for /usr/share/doc/streamtuner ... or the help menu maybe. (i've never used the app)
<HymnToLife> XiXaQ> I don't think the TV card matters, I have one ant the install worked perfectly with it
<livingdaylight> snowblink, oops : )
<HymnToLife> megadeth> I hope you have a good antispam
<livingdaylight> orbin, ok
<orbin> livingdaylight: and you needed to do apt-cache *search*
<eric__> Wooo.  Help with Xchat, someone?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<livingdaylight> orbin, yeah! sorry, i snowblink told me
<orbin> eric__: just ask.  there's also #xchat
<CanadianSnow> hymn i used g-edit and it said it saved
<orbin> livingdaylight: yeah, missed that. sorry
<CanadianSnow> and i opened it from sudo natulius or w.e
<eric__> How do I change the default usernames for xchat?
<livingdaylight> orbin, when i do that i just get the prompt back
<HymnToLife> then it's ok, if youre back to the prompt, it wa ssved
<orbin> eric__: xchat>servlist>edit
<selinium> any compiling gurus about?
<livingdaylight> Hymntolife: were you talking to me?
<HymnToLife> no
<orbin> eric__: or just xchat>serverlist
<CanadianSnow> k....
<orbin> can someone paste my quit line please?
<CanadianSnow> so should i close the old term i was trying to update with?
<eddie_stone> lol
<livingdaylight> orbin, if i've apt-cache searched and i get the prompt back what does that indicate?
<HymnToLife> orbin > "Leaving"
<GazzaK> * orbin has quit ("Leaving")
<livingdaylight> snoblink: do you know?
<eric__> Thanks, Orbin.
<orbin> HymnToLife, GazzaK : thanks.
<eddie_stone> orbin: "I'm gay"
<CanadianSnow> caz i was trying to update firefox and it wanted cd,  so i opened another term and edited the sources.list
<Amaranth> orbin: You have to be here 5 minutes before you're quit message shows, iirc.
<Amaranth> orbin: Otherwise it's the default mesage.
<Amaranth> s/you're/your/
<HymnToLife> CanadianSnow> you won't get firefox updates from apt-get
<livingdaylight> HymnToLife: by the way too many Capitalizations in your name for my liking
<HymnToLife> !tell CanadianSnow about ff1.5
<orbin> Amaranth: oh?  just asking 'cos i got disconnected
<eddie_stone> I wanna some help about installing jude
<CanadianSnow> i knoe im doing it from the site
<orbin> Amaranth: wondering what happened
<kroisis> anybody using ispconfig or know of a channel with support/devel questions capability on it?
<CanadianSnow> but it wants to update from cd:S
<selinium> !tell CanadianSnow about ff1.5
<HymnToLife> CanadianSnow> what exactly does it want to update
<GazzaK> orbin, can you do the same here? (tell me what my /quit is)
<bienlein> why
<orbin> * GazzaK (n=Gary@host81-133-4-167.in-addr.btopenworld.com) has left #ubuntu ("bored, going to play with electricity")
<bienlein> why
<HymnToLife> damnit
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<CanadianSnow> well im at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileFirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29  and i tried the first thing it said
<orbin> GazzaK: why'd you ask though..you obviosuly set it yourself :)
<toresbe> selinium: Isn't it "selenium"?
<bienlein> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %bienlein!*@*]  by Amaranth
<eric__> After hibernation or screen lock, typing in my password gives me "denied", password is correct.
<dabaR> HymnToLife: are you stupid? Amaranth is here...
<CanadianSnow> and it updated fine for a while but then it keep wanting the CD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<eric__> And forces a restart to login properly.
<Amaranth> dabaR: !ops still helps, I was watching another channel
<GazzaK> orbin, got two, one for a /quit and one for a leave
<HymnToLife> dabaR> I'm so terribly sorry I don't keep trace of all people active on a 700 People channel...
<eric__> 710.
<eric__> =D
<selinium> toresbe, it can be either, I have seen it as both. anyway (putting my geek hat on) it was the name of a roleplay character I had 15 years ago!
<CanadianSnow> so for now i just closed that term and opened another one and am gonna try it again
<livingdaylight> orbin: i got the prompt back after doing apt-cache search nanocaster
<eric__> Roleplay character, what?
<livingdaylight> orbin, does that mean it is there or not?
<toresbe> selinium: I see.
<CanadianSnow> 700ish
<orbin> livingdaylight: that means it couldn't find anything
<eric__> I opened a site based on PBP RP.  =)  http://gwing.net
<livingdaylight> orbin, ok
<dabaR> HymnToLife: what did you want?
<livingdaylight> orbin, wonder why streamtuner when i click record, says nanocaster ripping in the CLI?
<orbin> livingdaylight: dunno, like i said, never used the app
<eric__> How should I edit xorg.conf to change my resolution?
<CanadianSnow> and its aperently working so ya
<CanadianSnow> thx gain
<orbin> !tell eric__ about fixres
<HymnToLife> eric__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eric__> orbin: already there
<CanadianSnow> does anyone know much about the "FM-Radio Tuner"? ?
<freezey> Pure-FTPD? Anyone can help me out on this?
<dabaR> freezey: you have to ask a specific questiob
<overrider> what would be the preferred software to use, if you want to provide / synchronize user accounts over different platforms and for different services, eg. mail, samba and maybe even login to pc. openldap?
<orbin> CanadianSnow: rather vague.  what's the name of the app itself?
<overrider> i only want to add the user on one server instead of one time one each
<freezey> dabar: just in general is there even a .conf file?
<orbin> eric__: not helping?
<CanadianSnow> that is the name of the app itselfd
<dabaR> freezey: yes, in /etc
<CanadianSnow> itself*
<freezey> dabar: i can't find it tho
<CanadianSnow> its under sound and video on my thing
<orbin> CanadianSnow: what's the name of the executable?
<CanadianSnow> "thing" being the application... menu
<orbin> CanadianSnow: you running dapper?
<CanadianSnow> no??
<CanadianSnow> im on ubuntu.... i donno what dapper is
<orbin> weird. i dont't have any radio tuner in my menu
<HymnToLife> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<CanadianSnow> ok, when its open it sais its "Gnomeradio"
<CanadianSnow> k no :p
<freezey> dabar:  u know the name of the file?
<CanadianSnow> Im not even sure why im trying to get the radio going when the sound isn't even working
<orbin> CanadianSnow: type cat /etc/issue in a terminal please
<CanadianSnow> thats probably why it wont work
<orbin> CanadianSnow: yeah, that's probably why :)
<monomaniacpat> Hello - can anyone help me to ping my wireless card, so I know it's working?
<CanadianSnow> command not found?
<eric__> how to restart the x server?
<orbin> CanadianSnow: paste the full command you used?
<CanadianSnow> nm forgot the cat
<CanadianSnow> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<orbin> eric__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<IOWAHC> Question @ all.... in /lib/modules/<something>/ there has to be a directory called build
<IOWAHC> or?
<orbin> so does anyone else have this supposed radio tuner in breezy?
<freezey> dabar: do u know the name of the file?
<CanadianSnow> I think i got it from "Add applications"
<freezey> does anyone know the name of the .conf file for Pure-FTPD
<IOWAHC> Question @ all.... in /lib/modules/<something>/ there has to be a directory called build....right?
<CanadianSnow> that or the Package Manager
<CanadianSnow> donno iowahc
<IOWAHC> can you look please....
<IOWAHC> is it there?
<CanadianSnow> i would guess no for "HAS to be"
<IOWAHC> sorry
<void^> IOWAHC: if kernel sources are installed it should be a symlink to them
<IOWAHC> my english is not the best
<moot_> IOWAHC: that directory usually contains the kernel module subdirectories
<Talix> Achtung ein nook hat ne frage
<IOWAHC> how to install the sources
<CanadianSnow> your english is fine to me
<moot_> IOWAHC: atp-get install <source>
<IceTox> Anyone here have experienced a problem using Skype in ubuntu before? It works all good with me, but after a call I need to restart the program in order to get the sound card working in the program
<Talix> ich hab ubuntu installiert und mchte nun die bootreihenfolge ndern, ich bekomm das mit den zugriffsrechten in entsprechender datei aber nicht hin
<IOWAHC> moot.... yeah.... but what package?
<orbin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<IOWAHC> ubuntu?
<IOWAHC> apt-get install source ubuntu?
<idefix__> why can't I get a manual for EasyCam2 which I just installed?
<moot_> IOWAHC: do a cache search for it. apt-cache search <package name>
<CanadianSnow> btw IOWAHC I only have 2 folders in there and they are just numbers
<[alejandro] > oh no
<[alejandro] > IOWAHC what you want to do is edit the repos, right?
<billytwowilly_> ok, so how do I un screw up the interface for x-chat in dapper? Holy crap is it ugly...
<IOWAHC> the what?
<IOWAHC> repos =
<CanadianSnow> ICE it worked fine for me before...
<[alejandro] > like mulitverse and universe
<billytwowilly_> I want the original xchat interface because it was WAY better than the new one..
<[alejandro] > where the packages come from
<CanadianSnow> I dont have it on this one caz the sound card is not working on ubuntu\
<idefix__> do you need EasyCam2 for the program webcam?
<[alejandro] > billytwowilly_ you can install the original xchat
<CanadianSnow> icetox
<IOWAHC> i want to install the source package of Linux to have a directory called buidl in /lib/modules/xxxxxxx/ *g*
<billytwowilly_> [alejandro] :  where would I get that? only xchat-gnome show up when I search xchat in synaptic..
<IceTox> yes CanadianSnow ?
<CanadianSnow> u get what i said?:p
<IceTox> CanadianSnow, ok.. well, the sound card is working good here, but skype makes some problems now and then though..
<[alejandro] > IOWAHC I think it is linux-kernel-(arch)-sources or something
<[alejandro] > IOWAHC look around in synaptic
<IOWAHC> hmmm i would love to.... but i need a working driver for my graphic card and one for my network ^^
<IOWAHC> apt-cache search should do it
<IOWAHC> iguess or?
<[alejandro] > IOWAHC aptitude
<oxez> hi, with Alacarte I remmber I have hidden the 'Games' menu by hiding all it's entries, now it looks like I can't get that menu back?
<[alejandro] > IOWAHC you can browse packages with that
<Amaranth> oxez: You have to unhide the entries
<oxez> Amaranth: I did
<moot_> IOWAHC: i get kernel-source-2.4.27 from apt-cache search. you will probably get a different version though
<Amaranth> oxez: Did you try checking the menu to show it too?
<oxez> yes
<oxez> well, you can't check the menu
<Amaranth> oxez: Does alacarte say Games is shown?
<oxez> It's in small font, italic
<Amaranth> ok
<Shigutso> I installed Ubuntu choosing to get the pt-br translation, but after the instalation show me an strange error, my Ubunt here is half english/half brazillian! What should I do? I couldn't find the pt-br language pack in the repositories...
<Amaranth> oxez: I think you'll have to hit the "revert" button.
<Amaranth> oxez: It'll lose all your changes.
<oxez> oh
<oxez> ALright thanks Amaranth
<Spofer> How do i run BIN files?
<nerdz> hi people, i installed ubuntu 5.10 and everytime i start the computer, it freezes "installing programs" at 5% and i can't use apt anymore, does anyone know how to fix it?
<Amaranth> Spofer: chmod +x <file>.bin && ./<file>.bin
<Spofer> Amaranth, where can i find info on those subjects?
<moot_> bin files aren't usually executable
<moot_> they are usually image files
<Spofer> That's the java installation
<Spofer> does the ./ mean extract?
<Plitskin> darn solaris users... Bunch of technology slaved idiots... :-(
<hyphenated> moot_: .bin and .run are common extensions used by closed-source apps for linux
<orbin> Spofer: follow the wiki page
<Spofer> oh
<hyphenated> Spofer: no, it's just specifying the path to the executable program
<Spofer> why can't just write the filename?
<ZoomCities> has anyone here setup Ubuntu on a Mac
<bitotob> is there anyway for me to stop my isp from reasinging me a new ip every 20 mins
<hyphenated> Spofer: because 'named' programs will look things up in your PATH environment variable
<Crescendo> Resolution is... sudo dpkg-reconfigure ?????
<hyphenated> Spofer: since your home directory isn't in the PATH environment variable, you have to specify where it is :-)
<Spofer> that makes sense, thx :)
<hyphenated> Crescendo: xserver-xorg
<hyphenated> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubuntu_> hello
<IOWAHC> ok moot.... i know how to install the source now,.... but how will i manage to bypass my problem, that i have no working Internet connection from this laptop :P
<Shigutso> I installed Ubuntu choosing to get the pt-br translation, but after the instalation show me an strange error, my Ubunt here is half english/half brazillian! What should I do? I couldn't find the pt-br language pack in the repositories...
<IOWAHC> the laptop which stands next to me.... *g* not this machine
<ZoomCities> i guess no one has tried install Ubuntu to a Mac here
<ketsugi> Install, no
<bitotob> i've been trying to do a netboot with ubuntu...but thius is impossible becuase my isp relicenses my ip addresss every 20 minutes
<ketsugi> I did run the breezy livecd on a mac mini, though
<ZoomCities> how did u go with that ketsugi
<ZoomCities> no problems?
<plipo> He hallo,is er iemand die me even kan helpen met iets installeren onder ubuntu?
<ketsugi> no problems
<IOWAHC> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<orbin> Shigutso: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-br
<ketsugi> I had to do it to repair the partition table for my laptop's hdd
<Shigutso> orbin, ok... thx
<ZoomCities> hmm coz one of the member of our community is only getting a Video problem in his Ubuntu installation to a Mac
<ZoomCities> maybe you guys can give him a hand, http://www.zoomcities.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=161 that will be appreciated. it will be good to get this working
<plipo> dank u
<tomveens> hi
<IOWAHC> anyone here with a kernel bigger than 2.5.8 and who wants to build a driver for me? *g*
<tomveens> I want to capture video material from a camcorder but kino says I have to load raw1394, how do I do that?
<orbin> ZoomCities: what video driver is he currentyl using?
<HymnToLife> tomveens> my guess is sudo modprobe raw1394
<HymnToLife> but wait for someone more knowledgeable to confirm
<freezey> does anyone know a good GUI based FTP-Server"
<kingspawn> tomveens: HymnToLife is correct
<Hoxzer> what is good program for monitoring CPU usage via SSH?
<tr1gg3r> hi anyone using the proprietary ati driver with an x1400?  just curious if it works well or there are any issues
<orbin> Hoxzer: top
<orbin> tr1gg3r: lol, ati's under linux are a pain in general
<orbin> ubotu: tell tr1gg3r about hardware
<orbin> try there
<orbin> you could search the forum too
<[A] ndy80> hello
<orbin> ZoomCities: you there?
<tr1gg3r> orbin, thats whats ive read from googling it, but the lappy im looking at doesnt come with nvidia, so i thought id try to get the input of someone whos used ati
<ZoomCities> yes orbin
<[A] ndy80> I'm trying to upgrade from Hoary to Breezy, but I always get this error: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<[A] ndy80> how can I fix it please?
<orbin> ZoomCities: tell him if he isn't already, to try the vesa driver
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, complete error output on the pastebin please
<orbin> s/isn't/hasn't
<tomveens> does it mean I have to restart my computer because kino is still saying it
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/687075
<ZoomCities> thanks orbin
<tomveens> kino says 'The IEEE 1394 subsystem is not responding'
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, file a bug on kdevelop with that output, severity major since it breaks upgrades
<tomveens> and 'The raw1394 module must be loaded, and you must have read and write accessto /dev/raw1394
<tomveens> is that strange?
<Spofer> I'm trying to install java to be used by my firefox
<Spofer> but i can't quite get it to work
<tomveens> first loaded the module like you sayd and the I chmod 660
<Spofer> I've extracted the java bin file to /usr/java, but now what?
<kingspawn> tomveens: well that does not ensure that your user can access /dec/raw1394
<orbin> Spofer: are you following the restricted formats wiki page?
<Spofer> no, didn't know about that one
<Spofer> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<n00b> anybody tried installing gnome 2.15.1 via garnome on breezy?
<Spofer> ok, ill read it and'll be back, thanks!
<tomveens> so I have to chmod 777?
<tomveens> or maybe install dvgrab or is kino enough?
<kingspawn> tomveens: first off, start kino with gksudo and try what your are doing
<kingspawn> tomveens: just to double check that it actually is a permissions-thing
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: I reported the bug on Malone on Launchpad... is it ok?
<tomveens> I think it is a permission thing because i did 777 and he did not say it anymore and he has a device
<Seveas> [A] ndy80, yep
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop3/+bug/41908
<tomveens> let's try to capture something
<[A] ndy80> ok, thanks
<[A] ndy80> Seveas: n.b: I tried to upgrade from hoary to dapper too, same error.
<tomveens> I can give command to the camcorder from my computer
<MystaMax> hello, i was wondering w/ proftpd what role does the "User nobody" and and "group nobody" have in the proftpd.conf file???
<verdee> hi everyone
<MystaMax> is this what writes to the folders?
<israel>   downloads Firefox  ----->     http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<MystaMax> anyone?
<es_> hi
<es_> ist hier jemand?
<kingspawn> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<verdee> i need somebody using ubuntu on a ppc, i need a pair of files :) /var/lib/dpkg/{status, available}
<tomveens> It works ownly is my computer to slow
<chuenjiksatsauco> hey ppl, respect 4 all.......
<soundray> It's great to see how quiet it is, here. Ubuntu doesn't generate support queries anymore! ;)
<chuenjiksatsauco> I have a client server bug
<srborlongan> hi, any Filipinos available?
<chuenjiksatsauco> can anyone help me
<ZoomCities> pare
<kingspawn> soundray: you wish
<stravin> he. sorry to bother, but I always get Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key error msg when trying to start the ssh deamon in debian... still, my rsa key exists and has been generated, the file premission is set to 600 and ... well problem occurs
<srborlongan> riiiiight, one noypi so far.
<Spofer> Anyone using Sun Java on amd64?
<Seveas> verdee, those files are very specific to each system...
<Spofer> !amd64
<ubotu> Spofer: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Seveas> stravin, #debian
<void^> i think this place will be overrun when they release dapper; from what i've seen it's 100% bleeding edge
<soundray> Spofer: yes.
<stravin> Seveas: well, actually I'm on ubuntu.
<soundray> Spofer: only for the occasional applet on the web, though. And NIH ImageJ runs.
<Seveas> stravin, " when trying to start the ssh deamon in debian" is not Ubuntu 
<srborlongan> dapper xubuntu, in fact, is actually quite good. And lightweight.
<srborlongan> (I'm on Ubuntu 5.10)
<chuenjiksatsauco> I have DHCP activated but my IP never changes......any idea?
<Spofer> soundray: did you download the  jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin file?
<srborlongan> but isn't ubuntu derived from debian testing/unstable?
<Seveas> chuenjiksatsauco, sounds like your dhcp server simply gives the same address repeatedly
<eat> aer
<Seveas> srborlongan, sure, but lots of things are changed (some for the better, some not)
<soundray> chuenjiksatsauco: that's a good thing, though, isn't it?
<chip42> chuenjiksatsauco: you have a dhcp release that is unrenewed... every time you bring it up with dhcp, the adapter reverts back to the old lease because it has yet to expire
<GazzaK> damn, chip42 just answered!
<stravin> Seveas: Well, for any other thing I tried, debian config worked. But anyways, the question is general.
<kIOsk> there is this website with all listed raid controller which shows if they are software raid via bios or real hardware raid are
<kIOsk> anyone knows the url ???
<chuenjiksatsauco> can I stop this behaviour?
<stravin> (understanding of ssh )
<GazzaK> also DHCP will often renew with the same IP address when it does expire
<DoctorMO> hey all, lots of issues with this machine I'm building for my landlady
<chuenjiksatsauco> thanks
<chuenjiksatsauco> but I dont like that
<DoctorMO> nvidia chipsets through and through, it has a eth port but nothing in lspci and it's got no GUI as of yet, installed is Ubuntu 5.10pre
<GazzaK> what are you getting the DHCP address from?  ISP?
<chip42> chuenjiksatsauco: you can modify he dhcp server and change the length of the leases.. that will cause them to expire a lot faster at least and thus change more often.. but Gazzak is right. no guarentee it won't turn around and hand you the same address
<osfameron> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<soundray> DoctorMO: what's 5.10pre?
* chip42 blehs and is really tired. i can hardly read what i type through the typos :\
<GazzaK> chip42, chuenjiksatsauco might be getting the IP lease from the ISP, in that case he/she will be unable to alter the lease time...
<DoctorMO> soundray: ubuntu 5.10 before the final version, it's all I had
<chuenjiksatsauco> because I have to reset my modem and can't share my connection
<verdee> Seveas: i know that those files are specific, but i'm doing an experiment
<soundray> DoctorMO: can you at least upgrade the kernel?
<Seveas> verdee, ok, then hopefully someone answers (I'm not on ppc, so I'm useless)
<bliss1_> hi
<bliss1_> Seveas: forgive me for being rude last time we chatted
<chip42> GazzaK: now that i think about it, you are right .. better to assume they aren't the ones running the server.. i mean who complains about the settings on their own daemons.. not someone who can do something about it ;)
<DoctorMO> soundray: without a network connection?
<djk_> what do i need to install to program with gtk?
<orbin> djk_: what app?
<verdee> Seveas: thank you anyway
<MystaMax> hello, i was wondering w/ proftpd what role does the "User nobody" and and "group nobody" have in the proftpd.conf file???
<soundray> DoctorMO: you're in the UK? pm me and I'll send you one of my ShipIt CD sets.
<bliss1_> soundray: hi how's life?
<GazzaK> chip42, I am still learning Linux, but at least this is one subject I can actually help with :) thanks for the agreement :)
<chuenjiksatsauco> chip42:  how can modify he dhcp server and change the length of the leases?
<soundray> bliss1_: doors of perception blocked by hayfever.
<bliss1_> soundray: dam that pollen
<soundray> bliss1_: did we chat before?
<chip42> chuenjiksatsauco: dhcpd.conf ... i am afraid it doesn't get any easier than trudging through a config file while consulting the manual for syntax
<bliss1_> soundray: maybe
<GazzaK> chuenjiksatsauco, is the DHCP server under his control?
<void^> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<verdee> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<verdee> wow
<MystaMax> anyone?
<mveers> hi
<MystaMax> hi
<chuenjiksatsauco> Gazzak: non, isn't....
<chuenjiksatsauco> chip42:  i gonna try...
<kingspawn> MystaMax: nobody is a kind of "meta"-user that has no login shells and no rights, but is well suited for use in such a case
<bliss1_> soundray: but if not here we go, this forum I found has only one howto its pretty new and its all done with scripts which i think is pretty cool take a look http://howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=5
<GazzaK> chuenjiksatsauco,  if the DHCP server is not under his control, ie it is the Service Providers DHCP server, then he is stuffed, he could phone the ISP and ask them to force a new IP to be given to him...
<bliss1_> ompaul; afternoon
<MystaMax> thanks kingspawn, so the only reason why wouldn't be able to write to a certain directory would be b/c of the folder permissions?
<kingspawn> MystaMax: if you look(!) at your /etc/passwd-file, you will see an entry for nobody with the shell set to /bin/false
<kingspawn> without -file, that is, clumsy notation
<kingspawn> MystaMax: Im not entirely sure what you're asking me now
<foxpaul> does anyonne know how i can turn down the speed of my mouse? i've used the gnome mouse app to put it to its lowest, but it's still too fast
<MystaMax> sorry, i'm having a hard time understanding permissions in linux
<Frogzoo> !tell MisterN about docs
<soundray> foxpaul: try xset
<_jason> !perms
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<MystaMax>  wow, i can't believe i missed that! thanks _jason
<GazzaK> MystaMax, you can launch Nautilus as root, in terminal type sudo naulilus
<monomaniacpat> can anyone help me install samba?
<Frogzoo> !tell MystaMax about docs
<monomaniacpat> I've downloaded the file from the website, untarred it - now what?
<_jason> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<monomaniacpat> thanks
<foxpaul> soundray, doesn't seem to make a difference
<MystaMax> whats this frogzoo?
<soundray> foxpaul: have you read man xset?
<foxpaul> soundray, yes
<chuenjiksatsauco> chip42:  syntax makes me suck.....any url 4 a manual?
<foxpaul> and looked up supposed 'ideal' values for the m parameter
<chip42> chuenjiksatsauco: man dhcpd.conf i believe.. i am pretty sure most config files are documented that way
<soundray> foxpaul: hmm, what kind of mouse is it?
<foxpaul> soundray, touchpad - detected as Alps
<chuenjiksatsauco> chip42:  respect cyberbroda'
<verdee> guys, any PPC ubuntu user? i need a pair of files
<foxpaul> i'll try hacking the xorg.conf
<foxpaul> hooo-fuckin-rah for linux on the desktop.
<krenx> Hi, im wondering why my old configs for games dont work, i copied them from my burned cd too the game cfg dir and renamed them to .conf instead of .cfg, when i run the game they are just overwritten
<soundray> foxpaul: that's one way. Also, search for touchpad related utilities.
<soundray> foxpaul: tpconfig might help.
<foxpaul> soundray, i'll take a look - cheers
<tomveens> does anyone know howto install cinelerra in ubuntu because I'm failing in the instructions
<tomveens> I have x86_64
<tomveens> ubuntu
<tomveens> there is a repository
<tomveens> synaptic can get the packages but I can't find cinellera
<idefix__> is it so that every time you start linux the molecular structure of your PC is exactly the same?
<kingspawn> idefix__: interesting question. im no physicist, but i wouldnt think so
<orbin> tomveens: so you installed it via synaptic?
<tomveens> I haven't installed it because I couldn't find it in synaptic
<dereks> so i am bored at work, whats something fun i can do via putty (so a console based app)
<steve343> hello
<orbin> dereks: fortune's fun for a while
<tomveens> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/breezy/cinelerra/i686/ was the repository I added
<dereks> orbin: yeah, i did that for a little
<steve343> can i ask you guys is the ntfc resize still buggy?
<orbin> :)
<orbin> steve343: ntfc == ntfs?
<steve343> dereks you could always plag pingpong
<orbin> tomveens: did you reload after you added the repos.?
<steve343> yes ntfs ahem
<tomveens> Maybe I have to change the type? or set a distribution or sections or comments? I don't know
<dereks> steve343: haha
<tomveens> yes I did
<tomveens> and he had more packages to get
<tomveens> from 37 to 44
<orbin> what's the repository line?
<steve343> its just resizing my ntfs partition really screwed my comp up
<tomveens> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/breezy/cinelerra/i686/
<steve343> well windows
<HymnToLife> steve343> it's called "fixing" :p
<rloaderro> hi! i have installed bugzilla in ubuntu - everything works fine BUT i can't find where to configure the smtp server - email, pass, etc.. to send the bug reports. anyone can tell me where to configure this?!
<tomveens> it had a <space>./ behind it and this automatically put himself in the line distributions, is that okay?
<minerale> What is the name of the ubuntu tool that allows for drive partitioning
<monomaniacpat> I'm trying to install samba from source, but there's no configure/make or install files - what am I supposed to do??
<steve343> whats called fixing?
<tomveens> I was wrong the pachages increased from 37 to 41 not 44
<rafa> y esto?
<minerale> rafa: #ubuntu-es
<rafa> es en ingles todo?
<orbin> tomveens: i'm not sure ho w to add external repositories via a http line tbh :-/  what if you just grab http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/breezy/cinelerra/i686/cinelerra_2.0.0-1svn20060419.1_i386.deb and install it w/ dpkg?
<pampe-le-mousse> bonjour a tous
<steve343> no
<orbin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ulu> hi... why doesnt fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin work ? I get bash: fakeroot: command not found
<steve343> seriously if the resize potentionally harms windows you should at least warn people
<minerale> orbin: do you happen to know the name of the tool that comes up during ubuntu's install --that allows for partitioning?
<chip42> Ulu: its not installed maybe?
<tomveens> how do I do that? I'm not a very good linux user.
<orbin> steve343: whenever you muck around w/ partitions there's the risk of a stuffup
<orbin> minerale: yes, parted
<Ulu> chip42, : im trying to make a deb file
<killpanda> Salut !
<steve343> so how about a warning?
<chip42> Ulu: i gathered. i was just interpretting that error for you.. you should sudo apt-get install fakeroot ... before continueing
<minerale> orbin: I"m talking about the ubuntu gui around parted
<killpanda> Hi ! :-)
<killpanda> I got a serial port problem
<monomaniacpat> anyone know how I ping with my wireless card only (not eth0)?
<soundray> steve343: who are you actually adressing with "you"?
<killpanda> I can't access ttyS0 even if I'm on the dialout group :-/
<orbin> minerale: isn't that just the installer itself?
<steve343> a comunity i guess
<Ulu> chip42, : /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<steve343> im not trying to be offensive
<killpanda> But it work in root
<soundray> steve343: probably the way to get heard with this issue is to submit a bug against the resizing program that you used.
<chip42> Ulu: ahh. missing the package for that too..
<XiXaQ> what is the standard charset in Ubuntu?
<mjr> utf-8
<steve343> and what will that achive
<chip42> Ulu: sorry mate but i gotta go take a calc test in 20 min. gotta take off
<iis-darmstadt> #join ubuntu-de
<steve343> i doubt i would classify it as a bug
<soundray> steve343: more than reporting it here.
<iis-darmstadt> join de
<steve343> fair enough
<tomveens> I found it out for a bit
<iis-darmstadt> sorry, I am a little thick today, I should go now...
<soundray> iis-darmstadt: /join #ubuntu-de
<tomveens> but there is a mistake
<steve343> i'd still like to learn linux wheres the best place to start then
<iis-darmstadt> join #ubuntu.de
<soundray> iis-darmstadt: der Schraegstrich ist wichtig.
<tomveens> it is not a x86_64 package
<green_earz> Ulu:   check to see if its installed    dpkg -l | grep fakeroot
<minerale> orbin: hmm, parted does not resize ntfs partitions
<chip42> Ulu: most certain your problems can be solved by installing another package though and then attempting the process over again
<itamboer> hello again
<soundray> steve343: probably good to start with the command line:
<soundray> !tell steve343 about cli
<iis-darmstadt> I know, I told you the thing is I am not completely on top of it today, I was on the phone with the telekom, t-online for more than one hour today, it F$(/&( my brain up
<itamboer> I now got breezer installed; then i deleted my account dir; and mounted my (gentoo) network dir. It seems like gnome wasn't happy with that. Is there an easy way to eighter install fluxfox now or get the gnome settings back?
<Ulu> green_earz, : ii  fakeroot                               1.5.1ubuntu2                       Gives a fake root environment
<soundray> iis-darmstadt: yeah yeah, the Telekomedians ;)
<green_earz> Ulu: its installed
<iis-darmstadt> soundray: I hope you are not with them anymore, but what should you do???
<Ulu> green_earz, : so why doesnt it work?
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know about wireless?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i open very big images?
<MetaMorfoziS> like a jpg that 58mbyte?
<chip42> Ulu: it told you. command not found. make-jpkg is missing
<MetaMorfoziS> all program said not enough memory and other
<monomaniacpat> Can't anyone help a damsel in distress?
<chip42> Ulu: if you do a: locate make-jpkg... shouldn't find it
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know a program that can do this?
<orbin> minerale: sorry, you're right.  wonder what the installer uses then
<green_earz> Ulu:   when you are using fakeroot are you in the /usr/src   dir and  are you a in the group src
<Ulu> green_earz, : ehm... desktop :D
<soundray> iis-darmstadt: move countries. I'm with British Telecom now. From bad to worse ;)
<budluva> itamboer apt-get install fluxbox?
<monomaniacpat> I think I'm going to have to kill myself.... *cries*
<itamboer> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/nl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<green_earz> Ulu: fire up a terminal and  use the command   sudo adduser your-user-name src
<orbin> itamboer: apt-get update
<itamboer> thanks orbin; that seems to work
<monomaniacpat> *throws self off tower*
<itamboer> and fluxbox installation seems to work now too
<AnsiC> hello
<Ulu> green_earz, :done
<Frogzoo> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<itamboer> okay; let's home this works; thanks in advance
<Ulu> green_earz, :fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Ulu>         --->       /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<Ulu> obs...sorry
<monomaniacpat> *stops falling momentarily*
<green_earz> Ulu: now cd /usr/src    and run the command you need
<itamboer> hi again
<itamboer> thanks; i now got fluxbox
<Spofer> What's the "Multiverse repository"?
<steve343> is it a good idea to have like a 10 gig fat32 partition  so i can share my music and files between operating systems?
<_jason> Spofer: do you want to know about it or how to enable it?
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone actualy tell me why I can't turn off my wired connection and use wlan0 instead?
<Spofer> about it, first
<Spofer>  :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Spofer about components
<soundray> steve343: fat32 is a very poor filesystem, but it's still the best for sharing. Just make sure you have backups.
<Spofer> _jason: Thanks!
<joshritger> will ubuntu notice my sound card if i change it?
<joshritger> Auto detect it, or do i have to do some driver changes or somethign
<soundray> joshritger: it should work automagically.
<steve343> is there anyother file format that both linux and windows xp would both read?
<joshritger> thanks
<soundray> steve343: iso9660
<steve343> isnt that the cd format?
<soundray> steve343: yes
<Ulu> green_earz, :nope didnt work
<orbin> steve343: you can use ext* w/ the fs-driver in windows iirc
<steve343> wouldnt that create problems with file name sizes?
<soundray> steve343: you could also use a proper Linux filesystem and share it via samba.
<Spofer> Where do i find this Multiverse repository?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Spofer about multiverse
<Wes> orbin: ext3 write doesn't work well
<Spofer> very useful, this bot :)
<Wes> orbin: in windows
<Wes> steve343: I would use fat32
<Diiba> Hi.
<steve343> as long as i keep it defragmented it should be fine
<steve343> right time to try this out
<green_earz> Ulu: one more thing that may help is to log out and back in again and then try the commands
<Diiba> Could someone help a newb and tell me how tho change the splasscreen?
<Diiba> *spalsh
<Diiba> *Splash
<_jason> Diiba: which one?
<joshritger> should be a loginscreen options under a menu
<joshritger> one of the admin or preferences
<joshritger> not exactly sure
<Diiba> Ok, ty
<mikeo1> is there a way to set bandwith priority to apache over my ftp server?
<Diiba> I found one way to change it with confg, but it isnt working.
<mikeo1> and vnc connection
<Diiba> But, whatever.
<IOWAHC> hy @ all
<Diiba> Ill use this just to surf web and chat.
<IOWAHC> me again
<mikeo1> so apache2 takes up all the bandwith when its being used, but when its idle the bandwith goes to ftp and such
<IOWAHC> now i got the kernel Source but there is no build directory
<IOWAHC> :(
<mikeo1> aka, so me downloading some files from my ftp on the server wont kill my website
<_jason> Diiba: can you be a bit more specific about what you are trying to do?
<mikeo1> anyone?
<green_earz> mikeo1: the subject is called packets shaping, give me a few mins and i find you some links
<eyedol> anyone recommend a better burning software
<mikeo1> ok cool
<_jason> eyedol: better than what?
<eyedol> _jason, i need a burning software
<_jason> eyedol: try k3b
<s|k> how do I change colors for gnomethemes?
<HymnToLife> eyedol> k3b
<eyedol> is a kde application ?
<_jason> s|k: you have to edit the theme or get a new one
<eyedol> i'm on gnome
<_jason> eyedol: yes, but it works fine under gnome
<s|k> _jason: how do I edit the theme?
<_jason> s|k: see the tutorial at art.gnome.org
<green_earz> mikeo1: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/ADSL-Bandwidth-Management-HOWTO.html   http://luxik.cdi.cz/%7Edevik/qos/htb/manual/userg.htm  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Traffic-Control-HOWTO/index.html
<s|k> _jason: thanks
<eyedol> _jason:i really don't like runing kde app in gnome
<eyedol> any native app
<sefz> Hi to all..
<sefz> someone installed the new XGL graphic system?
<_jason> eyedol: there is gnomebaker and graveman for gnome, but k3b is said to be the best
<AnsiC> i have builded the kernel image but there is error compiling the modules
<HymnToLife> eyedol> there's gnomebaker but you don't want to use it, imo it sucks big time$
<mikeo1> the linux box isnt a router though...
<eyedol> oh ok
<AnsiC> somebody know were can i download precompiled modules for 2.6.11.12 ?
<mikeo1> its just a server, just want to give priority to certain programs running on it
<AnsiC> for i386 architecture ?
<eyedol> let me give a shot to graveman
<eyedol> if is not better i go for kb3
<mikeo1> is there a simple tool that i could use to give one program bandwith priorities over another?
<mikeo1> not routing anything through the box... so not a linux router
<green_earz> mikeo1: so its a router then your server,  you can do the shaping on the server
<mikeo1> yes
<tayylor> ok i feel a little rediculous asking this but.. i cant mount an audio cd. sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 doesnt work 'wrong fs type'
<tomveens> cinelerra is working on my 64 ubuntu system!!! Yippie
* tayylor glares at tomveens 
<orbin> tomveens: how'd you install it?
<green_earz> mikeo1: you may be able to tweak the  wondershaper   script for your needs
<monomaniacpat> Anyone know how to log into swat?
<mikeo1> hmm
<klm> why on earth are all video files encrypted in aMule these days
<green_earz> mikeo1: aptitude show wondershaper
<monomaniacpat> also, how do I verify that samba and swat are installed?
<zyghom> guys, hi, did you try to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06 ? I'm trying million times and it does not allow it
<FallenHitokiri> i used this tutorial http://blog.odonnell.nu/32.html to get up a subversion server. but my if i try to import a project i get this: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/public/vsadm' \n svn: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem what did i do wro
<tayylor> zyghom: what sort of errors do you get?
<zyghom> it is saying something like: "to many changes, it will try to make new installation"
<monomaniacpat> anyone?
<DoctorMO> ok I need to connect to the internet from my ubuntu machine through my Mac, I have connected them to each other via ethernet, 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2. they can ping each other but the ubuntu machine can not see the external network
<zyghom> additionally today I downloaded new 6.06 live cd beta2, booted from it and tried to install it - it give errors, I put it on lauchpad with the error number Bug #41921
<zyghom> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/41921
<tomveens> I downloaded the 64 bit rpm package from the heroine website
<tomveens> installed alien
<tomveens> and the alien *.rpm
<tomveens> you get a deb
<tomveens> then dpkg
<orbin> tomveens: so the manual d/load + dpkg didn't work?
<tomveens> what is d/load?
<orbin> yes but rpms are ... ew
<orbin> and that guy packaged a specific breezy deb for ya
<orbin> tomveens: download
<Crescendo> my sound icon in my tray disappeared, how to get it back?
<orbin> Crescendo: right-click > add to panel
<DBO> Crescendo, in there you want the Volume Control applet
<DBO> anyone know of a simple way to import csv files to sql?
<XiXaQ> is it there a "minimize to tray" equivalent in ubuntu/gnome?
<DBO> there is the swallower applet
<kIOsk> anyone here runs flashfxp ver 3 in ubuntu ??
<DBO> I havent ever used it, but I think thats its purpose
<gnomefreak> my apps minimize to the tray at bottom of gnome desktop
<tayylor> are there any issues mounting some drm'd cds?
<ere> have anyone experience with sound configuration and ltsp on dapper?
<XiXaQ> gnomefreak, in "Notification Area"?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<gnomefreak> ere: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper related questions
<MisterN> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<hupp3l> can someone tell me if ASP is a must for a web host
<Spec> no
<Spec> it's not
<_jason> no
<Spec> asp is evil
<hupp3l> sweet so what would you say is necessary?
<XiXaQ> Spec,  use JSP
<sheitano> Hi Im just installing Ubuntu... can some1 help me with manual partitioning_
<sheitano> ?
<WhitePerson> hi
<tayylor> lol nm
<sheitano> Message me if you want to help me :)
<sheitano> no1?
<DBO> what is your question?
<Doat> sheitano, just ask your question on the channel
<sheitano> Ik
<sheitano> k
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sheitano> I have 3 partitions
<ompaul> sheitano, put it all in one case give as much info as yo uthink might be useful
<sheitano> ok 1 NTFS with windows on it, 2 Reisers, Should I use /windows on the windows partition?
<scifi> hey guys, just got this message during boot up: "*checking root file system.../has been mounted 30times without being check, check forced", then it counts thru from 0-100%, what caused that ?
<DBO> you dont need to give windows a mountpoint right now, you can do that later
<ompaul> sheitano, you don't have to you can but I would be more inclined to make it /mount/windows and it can be done with huge ease later
<DBO> scifi, you rebooted 30 times since you installed...
<ompaul> scifi, better than saying you turned off your machine and we have lost all your files :-)
<scifi> DBO: so its just like a spot check kinda thing ?
<sheitano> oh ok, it says /media/hdc1 right now.. should I remove that?
<DBO> scifi, sure, close enough
<scifi> :)
<IOWAHC> how is the command to format a harddisk with vfat?
<scifi> i have also noticed it takes it a while to "configure network interface" during the boot up, anyway of speeding that up?
<tayylor> IOWAHC: mkfs.vfat /dev/something i think
<DBO> scifi, how long?
<sheitano> anyway thanks guys!
<ompaul> IOWAHC, why not look at the menu: system administration disks
<scifi> DBO: erm, hard to say, perhaps 20-30secs
<IOWAHC> because I have no gui *g*
<DBO> scifi, do you have multiple network cards?
<IOWAHC> i am working on it ....
<ds[de] > I run xfce4, but after typing "nautilus" in the console (old habits die hard), I now have my gnome desktop back, not only the background image, but also the manu and everything ... wth?
<ompaul> IOWAHC, mkfs.vfat it is then
<IOWAHC> what means the error: cdrom_pc_intern: The device appears confused....
<scifi> DBO: i have 2 machines connected to a network switch, which is intern connected to a modem/router
<IOWAHC> thx
<Jimmey__> ds[de] , try nautilus --no-desktop
<DBO> scifi, assign your network card(s) static IP addresses so it doesnt have to wait for DHCP
<IOWAHC> what is the meaning of the error: cdrom_pc_intern: The device appears confused....
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; sounds good, but do you have any idea how I can get my xfce-desktop back? xfce-panel and -taskbar are still there as usual...
<ompaul> IOWAHC, as output from what command?
<Spec> my devices have never been confused
<IOWAHC> no command
<scifi> DBO: is that something i need to configure in ubuntu or in my routers web interface ?
<IOWAHC> it just appears
<Jimmey__> ds[de] , try logging out/in again
<DBO> scifi, in ubuntu
<Crescendo> I've not been able to get flash to work on new firefox install, 1.5.0.1, howto?  Been to wiki, no help
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; I did, doesn't work :/
<IOWAHC> I booted with the irqpoll option
<DBO> scifi, System -> Administration -> Networking
<IOWAHC> could this be the problem?
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; that's why I'm so confused, I also thought logging out and in would solve it
<ompaul> IOWAHC, do you have Crescendo dapper or 5.10
<scifi> DBO: k looking now
<Crescendo> 5.10
<IOWAHC> 5.10
<Jimmey__> ds[de] 
<Jimmey__> I've done it before :(
<Jimmey__> I just can't remember
<Jimmey__> :S:S
<ompaul> IOWAHC, it is possible care to reboot and in a calm state ask for help with achieving one thing - be it gui or something
<Jimmey__> It's bugging me
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: what arch are you using?
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; ahh, too bad :( well I'll just surf around the web a little and hope someone has experienced the same as me before
<Crescendo> x86?  I think?
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; tnx anyways
<Jimmey__> ds[de] 
<Jimmey__> Hang around, I might pluck the answer out of mid-air
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: can i see output of uname -r please
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; I'll keep an eye out for the channel ;)
<DBO> ds[de] , have you tried restarting gdm?
<IOWAHC> ompaul: can you explain it again please.... i can't understand the meaning....
<IOWAHC> sorry
<scifi> DBO: not xactl sure what i need to be entering in the connection settings
<Crescendo> 2.6.12-10-386
<Jimmey__> ds[de] , here it is
<Jimmey__> Jimmey's me ;)
<gnomefreak> ok Crescendo now when installing it do you get an error? or something?
<DBO> scifi, do you know how to use pastebin?
<scifi> yes
<ds[de] > DBO: isn't gdm automatically restarted when I log-out and -in again?
<bth_> hi, I am trying to get MySQL 5 installed on my Breezy Badger.  does anyone know of a how-to guide for this? :(
<Crescendo> No error, it said complete, as far as I remember.
<Crescendo> But firefox asks for plugin
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: did you restart ff?
<Crescendo> No flash works
<Crescendo> Yes.
<Crescendo> FF 1.5.0.1
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; got an idea?
<eyedol> if issue fglrxinfo
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: in the address bar please type about:plugins
<eyedol> i get this message
<scifi> DBO: the ip address box, does it need my internal ip or external ?
<Jimmey__> de[de] , http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129346&highlight=XFCE
<DBO> scifi, "ifconfig" -> pastebin
<scifi> ok
<Crescendo> THere aren't any plugins installed, apparently.
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: when the page comes up find flash and tell me what it says next to it please
<IOWAHC> ompaul?
<IOWAHC> ompaul: can you explain it again please.... i can't understand the meaning....
<eyedol> xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI missing display ":0.0
<ompaul> IOWAHC, if you booted with an option you think might be reporting problems, then if your looking for gui we can start from there
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: you will get a page with plugins should even if none are preasent
<ompaul> IOWAHC, so I suggested rebooting so the machine is in an assumed state
<IOWAHC> without the option?
<eyedol> please what is wrong
<IOWAHC> without this option my network will be dead
<Crescendo> gnomefreak:     File name: libnullplugin.so
<Crescendo>     The default plugin handles plugin data for mimetypes and extensions that are not specified and facilitates downloading of new plugins.
<Crescendo> MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes 	Enabled
<Crescendo> * 	All types 	.* 	No
<IOWAHC> cause there is a IRQ conflict
<ds[de] > Jimmey__; ahh, there it is again ;) thanks a lot buddy
<IOWAHC> but okay....
<ompaul> IOWAHC, stop a secon
<shizzz> has anyone built any apps that run on ubuntu?
<scifi> DBO: pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13021
<shizzz> if so i have a couplr basic questions
<eyedol> shizzz:what type of app
<ompaul> IOWAHC, so tell me, what spec machine is that? and how old is it
<DBO> scifi, route -> pastebin
<DBO> scifi also "cat /etc/resolv.conf" -> pastebin
<XiXaQ> gnomefreak, I mean minimize to supersmall icon, not to normal taskbar icon. Is that possible, and if so, how do I accomplish that?
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: hold on a sec close out of that
<scifi> DBO: route: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13022
<shizzz> well my first question is about the synaptic manager. its build on the debian specs right? not the red hat pakage installer.
<gnomefreak> XiXaQ: maybe the swollower app i dont know sorry
<IOWAHC> it is a Acer Aspire 1692 WLMI.... There are several reports of problems with the integrated Broadcom NetXtreme (BCM5788) and I found a solution to make my network running with this option... but now this weird error is coming up...
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<shizzz> so if i want to downlload a package it must be a debian package. or can the synaptic manager download various kinds of packages
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: yes
<IOWAHC> afk
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: let me know what happens with this command please sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<scifi> DBO: cat /etc/resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13023
<DBO> scifi, and resolv.conf?
<DBO> k
<eck> shizzz: you should be downloading .deb packages.  it may be possible to convert a .rpm to a .deb with a tool like alien
<shizzz> eyedol are you there?
<shizzz> ah
<shizzz> ok
<ompaul> IOWAHC, that should help you with no issues like the ones your seeing http://yuri.at/go/amd64/
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: already the latest version
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: what video card do you have?
<shizzz> my next question is about the platform what are some of the better tools for building apps like in C
<shizzz> i have heard of GCC compiler and some otheres
<omio_> is ndiswrapper in the install cd?
<Crescendo> gnomefreak:  some embedded card on my laptop... how do I check?
<gnomefreak> shizzz: install build-essential
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: lspci
<DBO> scifi, in your network settings utility, click on eth0, then click properties.  Change configuration to "Static IP Adress"  IP Address = 10.0.1.0, Subnet Mask = 255.0.0.0, Gateway address = 10.0.0.2
<joachim-n> how do I set up sharing on ubuntu?
<Crescendo>  S3 Inc. 86C270-294 Savage/IX-MV (rev 13)
<joachim-n> I can see my mac HS on ubuntu, but not the other way round
<eck> shizzz: you will be using the GCC compiler.  You can use whatever IDE you want, but most people seem to use vim or emacs
<joachim-n> HS -- HD I mean
<gnomefreak> shizzz: you might also want anjuta (gnome) or kdevelop (kde)
<kingspawn> emacs!
<DBO> scifi, after that go into the DNS tab, make sure 10.0.0.2 is in the first box, if not, add it.
<shizzz> do you konw where i can get the gcc. there web site only has the source files but i dont have a c complier
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: does it work in any other gecko browser?
<eck> shizzz: as gnomefreak said, install build-essential
<Crescendo> gnomefreak:  Don't have any installed.  This may have something to do with upgrading my FF installation?
<gnomefreak> shizzz: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shizzz> does that contain the gcc
<Crescendo> gnomefreak:  I did so for an extension that required 1.5.x, but it may no longer be necessary...
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: could did you happen to save your 1.0.8 or 1.0.7 plugins/settings per wiki
<ompaul> shizzz, it does
<DBO> scifi, if for whatever reason any of that does not work for you, just change it all back
<shizzz> oh thanks
<shizzz> sweet
<shizzz> ;)
<gnomefreak> shizzz: it has gcc make and alot of other needed apps and files
<shizzz> ok thank you
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: yes, I believe so, but it was a vanilla install of FF, no plugins/settings beyond default.
<bliss1_> hi folks
<sint[a] x> hi
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: you left the 1.0.7/.8 installed right?
<kitsudo> hi
<IOWAHC> re
<ompaul> IOWAHC, that should help you with no issues like the ones your seeing http://yuri.at/go/amd64/
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: if i had to guess the plugins are pointing towards older version of ff you would need to make the new ff use them
<bliss1_> going install ubuntu server i must active root user using sudo passwd root at what point of the install do i invoke this command
<sint[a] x> what's up... im just testing this new client on my smartphone  lol
<IOWAHC> no sorry... it doesn't helped
<ompaul> bliss1_,  you don't have to
<IOWAHC> I already tried it
<bliss1_> ompaul hi why not
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: is there a necessity beyond extensions and themes for upgraded FF?
<ompaul> bliss1_, you don't need root to do servers
<ompaul> !tell bliss1_ about root
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: no shouldnt be i dont think
<ompaul> :-)
<joachim-n> this page is wrong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<DBO> bliss1_, if you need a root terminal session use sudo -s
<HymnToLife> Crescendo> 1.0.x to 1.5.x ?
<ompaul> IOWAHC, no other ideas for you sorry
<joachim-n> I don't see Windows Networking
<Crescendo> hymntolife: yeah
<HymnToLife> of course there is
<HymnToLife> it runs MUCH better
<Crescendo> gnomefreak:  okay, how to revert to original breezy install?
<IOWAHC> ompaul... no problem
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ^^^ Crescendo tells you how there
<Crescendo> !ff1.5
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: all you have to do is clickt he link above
<Crescendo> gnome: =D
<IOWAHC> an other question... someone got an idea of how to change the IRQ a device is using?
<bliss1_> ompaul: look here point number 5 under important pre-installation considerations http://howtoforums.net/viewtopic.php?t=5
<ompaul> IOWAHC, this is why I have problems with having something else for you: ksoftirqd (9)        - Softirq daemon
<danne755> Excuse me what was the command to update nvidia-glx after a kernel update so it works again?
<andyt_> anyway of kicking myself from here ?
<DBO> bliss1_, at any point that it asks you to use su, just use sudo -s instead
<andyt_> scifi is my ghost
<IOWAHC> thx ompaul
<Dr_Willis> - /msg nickserv help
<DBO> ok andyt_ I take it you had problems
<bliss1_> DBO; hi did you see the url i posted for ompaul
<DBO> bliss1_, yes, but they are wrong about needing root
<Crescendo> gnomefreak: I changed my mind about Firefox, how to change plugin to 1.5?
<andyt_> DBO: no internets fine, just had to restart FF, but it also affected my previous irc session, noone cud see what i typed
<ompaul> bliss1_, yeap, sudo -i or sudo script name they are wrong
<DBO> andyt_, yeah, that would do that
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: same place
<andyt_> but "scifi" still hasnt timed out lol :P
<ompaul> bliss1_, and I don't approve of -i :)
<DBO> andyt_, at any rate, it SHOULD be faster now
<bliss1_> DBO: ok thanks I did not know that they were wrong maybe i should e-mail the guy and tell him
<bliss1_> ompaul: thanks
<andyt_> DBO: yeh thx m8
<sexcopter8000m> hi, is there any nice and easy to use video editing software anyone can recommend?
<andyt_> trouble will all these system tweaks ive been making is all the reboots required to trst them out :P
<DBO> andyt_, of course it is also possible it is something else all together, only one way to find out =P
<bliss1_> ompaul: what the non-approval about sudo -i ?
<andyt_> ok i will reboot :P
<IOWAHC> what do I have to install to get the directory /usr/src/linux
<DBO> bliss1_, cuz its dangerous for inexperienced users
<IOWAHC> dont tell me the sourc *g*
<ompaul> blind, yeap
<DBO> ompaul, bit by tab complete again =P
<ompaul> DBO, I was
<jarle> IOWAHC: kernel-source
<bliss1_> DBO: so putting sudo in front of a command that needs root privliages is better less mistakes
<DBO> bliss1_, yes
<DBO> bliss1_, it causes you to not use root when you dont need to
<ompaul> IOWAHC, the source :-) linux-tree or linux-tree-versionnumber
* jarle has installed kernel 2.6.12 but is unable to find the corresponding kernel-source???
<bliss1_> ompaul: thanks
<ompaul> jarle,  linux-tree-2.6.12
<Crescendo> Is there a particular reason FF hasn't updated itself to 1.5.0.2?
<DBO> Crescendo, are you using 1.5?
<ompaul> bliss1_, enjoyit appears I got the nick wrong :-/
<gnomefreak> Crescendo: yes because ff 1.5 wasnt built to run on breezy
<jarle> ompaul: What is the difference between kernel-source and linux-tree then?
<rootaccess> hello all
<bliss1_> ompaul: ? eh
* sheitano is now g0ne -(AutoAway after 30min idle) - (bd-s) -
<DBO> Crescendo, you either have to chown FF1.5's install directory (and chown it back) or run FF as root to get FF1.5 to update.  Either way make sure you change it back as soon as your are done
<ompaul> bliss1_, I said a wrong nick in an eariler message to you and got bitten by tab complete
<rootaccess> I recently asked for 1 Ubuntu CD but ot sent 40 -- is this normall -- do you think they would want the extras back?
<Crescendo> all:  roger roger
<jarle> ompaul: is kernel-source the official source without patches applied?
<andyt_> DBO: worked a treat, thanks :)
<DBO> rootaccess, yeah, thats normal
<rootaccess> o i c
<rootaccess> lol
<DBO> andyt_, you're welcome
<ompaul> jarle,  linux-tree - Linux kernel tree for building prepackaged Ubuntu kernel images
<andyt_> zoomed thru setting/confirguring network interfaces :)
<DBO> andyt_, its handy when you dont have to wait on DHCP
<ompaul> jarle,  kernel-source-2.6.11 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 with Debian patches kernel-tree-2.6.11 - Linux kernel source tree for building Debian kernel images
<scifi> :D
<bliss1_> ompaul: ok
<scifi> got some more tweaking questions, but going for dinner now, c u soon
<Jay> i need to know how to turn on sshd with a ubuntu live cd, can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> - /etc/init.d/sshd start (or similer)
<Jay> no such file or directory, sorry i'm a complete linux newb and know absolutely nothing
<minerale_> what parogram May I use to burn an iso file?
<kingspawn> does live cds even come with sshd?
<meshe> Jay: sudo apt-get install openssh
<meshe> kingspawn: yes
<ompaul> Jay,  you need to install it first, as meshe said
<minerale_> s/paro/pro
<meshe> minerale_: k3b will do it nicely
<meshe> for commandline cdrecord works too
<minerale_> meshe: part of kde?
<Jay> well thats the problem, i had some people trying to help me install it and the partitions messed up and i can't access my windows files on the hd, i'm trying to get them off now to another computer and linux is the only way to access the files
<apikoros> anybody know a good, sophisticated ID3 tagger with a curses / console interface?
<ompaul> minerale_, if your in gnome (plain ubuntu) right click on the iso on nautilus choose the burner with a blank in it and tell it to write to disk
<meshe> yeah, but can be installed winthout kde
<rootaccess> is there a boot img file on the install CD that can fit on a floppy (booting OLD system for install)
<meshe> Jay: if you're running the live cd just run: sudo apt-get install openssh
<meshe> in a term, it will install
<minerale_> thanks ompaul
<Jay> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh
<Jay> Reading package lists... Done
<Jay> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jay> E: Couldn't find package openssh
<meshe> sorry openssh-server
<s|k> what do I do with a .deb file?
<houlala> Hi everyone
<jmibanez> hullo, i have a Fujitsu Lifebook C-Series... the mixer setting for the 'master' control does nothing, while the setting for the 'headphones' control seems to be the master. how do i hack this to make 'headphones' the master control?
<ompaul> Jay, change the openssh to openssl
<eck> s|k: you can install it using dpkg -i filename.deb
<s|k> eck: thanks
<houlala> i got a problem
<houlala> someone knows how to disable ipv6 in oder to switch on ipv4 protocol ?
<houlala> i can go on irc servers but not on internet ...
<Jay> so - sudo apt-get install openssl-server
<Jay> ?
<amias> lo all
<ompaul> openssh-server
<meshe> no: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<amias> could anyone help me get multichannel sound working with my SB live on ubuntu ?
* ompaul shoots self - too tired to do this :-/ sorry folks
<houlala> someone can see me ?
<eck> houlala: ipv4 connections should be tunneled through ipv6
<Dr_Willis> amias,  probelm ive had is finding a real multichannel source. :P ive mirrored the front to th rear befor.
<houlala> k, but i need to be in ipv4
<Jay> buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Jay> Reading package lists... Done
<Jay> Building dependency tree... Done
<Jay> The following extra packages will be installed:
<Jay>   openssh-client
<Jay> Suggested packages:
<Jay>   rssh
<Jay> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<houlala> and i forget how to switch ...
<Jay>   openssh-server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jay> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Jay>   openssh-client
<Dr_Willis> Jay,  and the point of that is?
<Jay> 1 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 48 not upgraded.
<Jay> Need to get 709kB of archives.
<Jay> After unpacking 528kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Jay> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<Jay> sorry, thats just what come up, do i continue?
<meshe> hit enter
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> I heard apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<amias> Dr_Willis, it can be hard to tell , i've been using Mixxx (1.5.0)
<ompaul> Jay DONT paste thanks, use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<meshe> if you don't continue, then it won't install :)
<Dr_Willis> amias,  yep - for my videos/mp3s i just  have it set to mirror the front/back
<ompaul> Jay, so the letter Y is your friend
<eck> houlala: I don't really know much about ipv6, but I think it is an option in ifconfig
<houlala> nop
<Jay> does that mean that sshd is turned on and installed now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<amias> Dr_Willis, did you do that in .asoundrc or with the mixer ?
<meshe> yup
<houlala> i have to modifiy the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<meshe> Jay: try: ssh localhost
<houlala> but i can't access to internet to help myself >_<
<amias> houlala, like you are at the moment ?
<houlala> i don't understand *french* :s
<Jay> meshe: what do i do after that, i selected yes to continue connecting
<eck> houlala: if you can get onto irc i would imagine that the problem is some firewall setting
<eck> houlala: if you want to disable ipv6 though you can try modprobe -r ipv6
<meshe> Jay: why are you trying to install ssh if you don't know how to use it?
<houlala> eck, i don't have firewall
<amias> Jay, that means its running the sshd , you should login to make sure
<houlala> eck, > ipv6 is in use
<Jay> i'm getting help from people on how to connect to another computer
<houlala> eck, i remeber that i need to edit the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<houlala> and replace something by an other
<Dr_Willis> amias,  i just fired up the alsamixer gui and slid thje sliders till it worked.
<LinuxJones> meshe: he's learning
<gnomefreak> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<loufoque> !help
<gnomefreak> houlala: ^^^
<houlala> i can't acces to internet ^^
<gnomefreak> oh
<eck>    1.
<eck>        sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<eck>    2.
<eck>       Find the line:  alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<eck>    3.
<eck>       Replace it with:  alias net-pf-10 off
<eck>    4.
<houlala> thx
<eck>       Save the file and restart your computer
<jmibanez> anyone? is there a way to trick alsa into using another control as the master?
<yaaa> gh
<Rorviker> I got a rocketraid 454 card (HPT374
<Rorviker> chipset
<Rorviker> ops
<gnomefreak> eck: pastebin please not in here
<LinuxJones> ouch
<eck> gnomefreak: sorry, won't happen again
<yaaa> eck, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<eck> yaaa: thanks for the link
<yaaa> ;)
<amias> jmibanez, yes , define a slave in your .asoundrc
<houlala> gonna try this
<houlala> see u guys if it doesn't work, else, thanks a lot ^^
<houlala> cya
<jmibanez> amias, can it be done globally? is there an analog to .asoundrc in /etc ?
<jmibanez> (hrm, time to hit the manpages)
<yaaa> hi guys, i'm installing ubuntu on my ibookg4. does anyone know what kernel modules are useful?
<jmibanez> amias, thanks
<Rorviker> I got a rocketraid 454 card (HPT374 chipset) supported by kernel 2.4.2 and newer, have made an array of 6 disks. When booting into ubuntu I only see my 6 disks "stand-alone" and not raided. Could anyone help me out ?
<yaaa> for example, via82cxxx doesn't seem useful
<amias> jmibanez, no its per user afaict - for more info see http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php
<meshe> LinuxJones: you're right, sorry Jay
<kingspawn> yaaa: If you havent got a via82- soundchipset, its not
<pad> Can Totem be made to play .wmv streams?
<LinuxJones> meshe: :)
<jmibanez> amias, apparently, you can edit in /etc/asound.conf
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pad about w32codecs
<jmibanez> amias, i'm reading that now, before you pointed it out :)
<meshe> sometimes easy to forget the time when you were just learning linux
<amias> jmibanez,  aah cool thanks for the tip , great minds etc ...
<pad> thank you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw pad
<yaaa> kingspawn, i _think_ i haven't a via82- chipset :)
<amias> Rorviker,  did you make the RAID in the RAID BIOS or did you do it in ubuntu ?
<shizzz> so can anyone tell me which editor they prefer (Vim or Emacs) and why they prefer it. Vim looks sweet but im not sure
<yaaa> ubotu tell yaaa about w32codecs
<yaaa> wow
<Rorviker> amias: I did it in the raid bios, have rebooted and checked the bios, and the array is fine and the size is correct there.
<amias> yaaa,  there should be known configs for ibooks
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell yaaa about msg the bot
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Dr_Willis> shizzz,  learn vi.. because ya never know when you will have to use some minilal rescue disk/cd and HAVE to use vi.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<amias> Rorviker, is the raid card mentioned in the dmesg output ?
<shizzz> im familar with vi i like vi
<Dr_Willis> work time.. ta ta...
<amias> huzzah for vi !
<shizzz> thats why im thinking of upgrading to Vim
<Rorviker> amias: I'm pretty new with linux, but dmesg | grep what   ?
<kuttekind> i got a mayor problem with ubuntu on my 1692 wmli laptop. i've checked the wikipedia help site and it did not help me. i can't get my wlan or lan to work...
<yaaa> tnx amias, i'm looking for them
<shizzz> i read in the Vim docs that you can switch tfrom Vim operations to Vi operations at any time
<amias> Rorviker, grep for HPT
<Bensin> how can I upload a complete directory (with the structure intact) using ftp-command or lftp?
<gnomefreak> upgrading to vim? ubuntu comes with vim installed
<pad> Bye
<eck> shizzz: the vim operations are mostly the same, but with more features and less quirks
<amias> kuttekind, broadcom chipset by any chance ?
<houlala> Hi again boiz ^^
<shizzz> yeah thats what i read
<shizzz> so you like the Vim then
<shizzz> ok ill get that one
<Bensin> (or can someone recommend a ftp-client with a GUI)
<amias> Bensin, use gftp if you have gnome running
<shizzz> looks good to me
<eck> shizzz: as gnomefreak said, vim comes with ubuntu
<alek> hi is there any version of skype for ubuntu?
<houlala> my connection problem is very incredible ...
<kuttekind> im a noob i don't even understand what u mean with broadcom chipset :P
<gnomefreak> there is no vi for ubuntu installed by default (if any)
<houlala> i can go on IRC ...
<shizzz> oh i must have missed that
<shizzz> one sec
<houlala> i can ping google
<eck> shizzz: it's part of the base install
<kuttekind> wait
<houlala> but i can go on google with firefox ^^
<shizzz> what version?
<kuttekind> im going to google it
<amias> kuttekind, the people who made the chips have refused to tell open source people how they work so there are no drivers
<houlala> i cant *
<eck> apt-cache show vim
<Rorviker> amias: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13024 , that's what it found. seems like it found the controller.
<DBO> houlala, can you go there with other browsers?
<gnomefreak> houlala: try w3m
<shizzz> eck do you know what version?
<kuttekind> oh thats really cute of them bastards
<Rorviker> amias: I got something in /dev called "hpet" but can't fdisk it
<houlala> i try with other browsers, wait
<amias> kuttekind, yep - send them a nasty email
<kuttekind> :
<kuttekind> :)*
<yaaa> amias, any ideas where i can find information about chipset in my ibook?
<eck> shizzz: apt-cache show vim will tell you.  on my computer running dapper the version is 6.4-006+2ubuntu3
<kuttekind> but on wikipedia it said that it didn't need any configuration
<houlala> it's ok with w3m (but a bit long)
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy will show you everything ;)
<kuttekind> well no extra work
<houlala> trying with nautilus
<shizzz> is there a place that lists all of the apt- functions
<kuttekind> but
<gnomefreak> shizzz: man apt-get
<amias> yaaa,  not taken the piss but there are 201,000 results for http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ibook+linux+kernel+config
<kuttekind> *sigh*
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell shizzz about apt
<DBO> shizzz, apt-<tab><tab>
<shizzz> lol true
<shizzz> thanks
<kuttekind> lol
<houlala> hu, nautilus is not a web browser ?
<houlala> just file browser ?
<DBO> you got it
<shizzz> what does apt stand for anyway?
<amias> kuttekind,  if you do stat /dev/hpet what are the major and minor numbers ?
<shizzz> thanks DBO
<irvined> shizzz, advanced package tool (From memory)
<kuttekind> okay just a sec going in terminal
<shizzz> thank you
<yaaa> amias, thank you, look to a kernel config file is a great idea
<lcore> shizzz: whatis apt
<na7e> will ubuntu install on the new macbooks?
<amias> yaaa, np :)
<x1n933k> Is there a package to get csh with ubuntu?
<DBO> na7e, with bootcamp it will
<produkt_> how do I enable opengl?
<steve343> ok what size does a boot partion have to be for grub?
<DBO> produkt_, have you installed your video drivers?
<produkt_> nvidia
<houlala> gaim doesnt work :(
<amias> yaaa, make sure you google for the right ibook version
<kuttekind> lol no such file or directory
<na7e> steve343, there isn't a reason to split up the boot partition anymore
<produkt_> the drivers were pre-installed, already working
<Rorviker> amias: was the stat /dev/hept message for me and not kuttekind ?
<amias> x1n933k,  sudo apt-get install csh
<houlala> gonna try something else ^^
<steve343> :s doesnt say that in your install docs
<DBO> produkt_, you need to install nvidia's closed source drivers to get 3D working
<houlala> cya
<steve343> what do i do then?
<DBO> !tell produkt_ about nvidia
<produkt_> ahhh ok, will do
<amias> Rorviker, oops yes sorry getting tangled
<produkt_> thank you
<x1n933k> amias: How come it isn't listed in aptitude? :D
<chip42> produkt_: the answer is you will have to get the latest nvidia drivers and install them... i wouldn't trust the ones that came installed.. they are most likely 2d only and if not, then they are just old, packaged versions of nvidias driver
<steve343> is ext3 ok as my boot
<kuttekind> ^^
<steve343> will it still boot windows
<na7e> steve343, yes, but ext2 will do
<amias> x1n933k,  dunno , you might not have seen it
<ubuntu> test
<DBO> confirmed
<DBO> oh this will be good
<Rorviker> amias: no wonder lot of messeging here, hard to kep up. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13027 <-- theres the output... size:0
<x1n933k> amias Thanks
<x1n933k> Doesn't want to work ATM
<x1n933k> Though*
<kuttekind> okay i've set the properties of my wireless because i havent really properly checked that connection
<steve343> no i mean if i dont need a boot partition do i just let my main ext3 have the boot flag
<amias> x1n933k, network ?
<cfh_dev> What authentication do I use when the CUPS web admin asks for login?
<amias> steve343, yes - whichever partition has your /boot directory in it
<steve343> :s i really not confident about this
<kuttekind> dont worry
<shizzz> hey does your version of vim have split window features, syntax highlighting etc.. ?
<x1n933k> amias: not sure,  I'm going to reboot. try again. but if the package is there I should find it
<shizzz> DBO
<kuttekind> the worst you can do is scratch your install cd :p
<slavik> steve343: upgrading to dapper?
<x1n933k> amias: unless it isn't available for the PPC version
<steve343> so i do need a seperate partition for a boot loader?
<DBO> shizzz, no
<eck> shizzz: you need to enable some of those things in your .vimrc
<steve343> yeah :S everything is backed up i just dont wanna waste more time
<napsy> hello. why is the position slider in rhythmbox disabled when playing a song?
<slavik> DBO: is there a way to create a package that installs along side an existing package?
<Hexidigital> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13028 ->> i'm having a problem with Postfix, Sendmail or Mutt... can someone help? (i get around 60 of these a day
<r0xoR> when i do "System Tools -> New Login" my resolv.conf gets overwritten as if it were trying to use DHCP
<shizzz> so those features are available inmy version i just have to ctivate them?
<r0xoR> what is going on with that?
<eck> shizzz: you might want to try using vim-gnome or vim-gtk
<DBO> slavik, you mean... like a dependancy?
<slavik> DBO: I want to make an Anjuta 2.0 package so that it doen't replace anjuta 1.2
<eck> shizzz: that way you can turn on and off features through a gui
<shizzz> why?
<amias> Rorviker,  aah , thats the high resolution timer not HPT raid
<shizzz> ah
<drexelxxxx> Anybody have a clue why the hell I used to be able to get an IP from DHCP on a LiveCD boot and now I can't?
<r0xoR> and, once i've done New Login, how do i switch between the currently active logins
<x1n933k> Okay, I tried package csh and it isn't there...
<shizzz> well i dont mind i just need to learn one and use it
<steve343> cos your network card is dead?
<DBO> slavik, oh, yeah, just compile it so it installs in /opt/Anjuta2.0
<drexelxxxx> no i'm on it now
<r0xoR> drexelxxxx, nope sorry... that sounds like a hardware problem
<steve343> hehe
<shizzz> so i want to get want ever is easier to use once i learn it
<chip42> eck: hrm. valid point.. but then if you need a gui maybe vim isn't the best choice..
<drexelxxxx> i'm on the internet now
<drexelxxxx> in ubuntu
<steve343> i noticed
<drexelxxxx> let me give you the whole story
<slavik> DBO: k, ty ... going to compile glade 3 first :P
<steve343> maybe you scratched the cd like i did
<dominion> bon soir
<raptros-v76> drexelxxxx: yeah please do
<Rorviker> amias: okay, since it's hardware raid I should not need to install any drivers to get it working? I see my 6 disks listed in linux so should be working? any more ideas of what I can do to get it working ?
<r0xoR> anyone? how do i switch logins? not just "new login" but there's gotta be a "switch login" functionality too
<DBO> slavik, when you are doing the ./configure step, do ./configure --help, it will tell you how to add a prefix
<x1n933k> r0xor: in gnome?
<slavik> DBO: I know that :P did it lots in freebsd
<irvined> ctrl+alt+F7 ctrl+alt+F8 etc
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: there is a package to do that
<r0xoR> x1n933k, yup
<drexelxxxx> I updated MEPIS overnight and it sayed something about the certificates not being verified and I let it update overnight and after it did that I wasn't able to get to the internet from MEPIS or the Gentoo LiveCD
<amias> Rorviker, reboot and check the RAID BIOS is configured to present a single drive
<XiXaQ> is there any GUI for firewall configuration in the Ubuntu Live distribution?
<irvined> r0xoR, ctrl+alt+F7 ctrl+alt+F8 etc
<killbox> hello all
<eck> chip42: I think it helps with the learning curve :-)  you have a lot more motivation to learn something once you've seen what i can do
<Linu> someone speaks portuguese here?
<steve343> right so before i write these partitions just to check i DONT need a boot partiotion?
<DBO> slavik, sorry, I assume everyone needs everything spelled out for them, makes life easier around here
<r0xoR> irvined, oh ok, so it opens the new login on a new "tty" so to speak
<slavik> XiXaQ: firestarter is not tere?
<amias> Rorviker, most of the HPT chipsets can be used as extra disk connectors in non raid mode
<irvined> r0xoR, yeah
<r0xoR> k
<slavik> DBO: gentoo people are the other way
<XiXaQ> slavik, what is that+
<drexelxxxx> a LiveCD should always be right
<steve343> and setting my main linux partition will let me load windows at startup ?
<r0xoR> irvined, any idea why using that functionality would over-write my resolv.conf?
<drexelxxxx> that is what I'm confused about
<gnomefreak> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Bensin> amias: Installing gFTP worked fine. Thanks!
<slavik> XiXaQ: firestarter is a GUI for the firewall in the kernel
<Rorviker> amias: I have checked twice, it's a raid5 array named rorry5
<chip42> eck: very true. when i first saw vi demoed by a cs professor, he typed in like a hundred lines in less than a minute.. sort of an exageration but i was hooked after see that
<irvined> r0xoR, got anything in your login scripts which do a dhclient or something like that?
<r0xoR> Bensin, except that gFTP sux, but yeah
<drexelxxxx> I switched from my router straight to the modem too
<DBO> slavik, oh yes I know that, but Ubuntu's philosophy is different, which is why I personally think it has such a large (and decidedly friendly) user base
<r0xoR> irvined, i don't know... where do i find my login scripts
<slavik> chip42: vi is nice when you learn it ...
<amias> Rorviker, can you paste your dmesg
<slavik> DBO: exactly
<gnomefreak> Linu:  read ubotus post above
<r0xoR> irvined, i changed the settings in /etc/network/interfaces... so i figured that would do what i needed
<Linu> ok.. tx
<slavik> Rorviker: wait, don't paste
<slavik> Rorviker: use pastebin
<kuttekind> Boot with 'noapic' and 'hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false  <--- im already booting with noapic but how do i add the hw-detect thingy
<slavik> paste it to pastebin
<steve343> right well if this fails im gonna go finda another distro and just learn everything from the ground up
<deluxe> hej can somebody help me with installing nubuntu? on the board is somthing about esspresso installer but i cannot install it cause apt get doesnt finds it and i cannot find it on the internet
<deluxe> ?
<slavik> DBO: is there a way to force my ethernet and wifi to keep the same namefrom boot to boot?
<amias> steve343, easy on the emotional blackmail dude
<slavik> because my wifi and eth can switch names (in dapper)
<r0xoR> irvined, and it did, except i just did the "switch user" thing so my GF could check her email, logged out of her acct, back into mine, and DNS stopped working... i stayed connected to IRC (presumably because the connection is persistent and doesn't need the domain name except at first)
<gnomefreak> deluxe: afaik nubuntu is _not_ a part of ubuntu
<r0xoR> but google didn't resolve in firefox
<Bensin> After installing new packets (using Synaptic Package Manager), the programs icon doesn't appear in the meny. It is visible (and the box is checked) in Gimp Menu Editor. Why?
<deluxe> it isnt but it is based on it
<slavik> deluxe: you are on ubuntu right now?
<steve343> emotional
<deluxe> i am on nubuntu right now
<r0xoR> so i checked resolv.conf and my manual changes had been overwritten (overwritten in a manner to suggest that DHCP tried to run)
<steve343> nothing emotional about it
<deluxe> its like ubuntu with fluxbox
<slavik> deluxe: see !repos
<deluxe> its nice but without installer - its the live cd
<deluxe> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<irvined> r0xoR, hmm, does it only happen when you log in or log out?
<slavik> you need to add universe and multiverse
<slavik> irvined: the DNS thing happens to me, too
<amias> Bensin: not all packages have menu items
<r0xoR> irvined, honestly i haven't really tested this case much...
<gnomefreak> deluxe: i dont think thats a ubuntu branch i think that is a private person/group
<Rorviker> amias: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13029 <-- dmesg
<slavik> the thing for DNS
<Hatred> sigh
<r0xoR> irvined, it happened once... and i'm pretty sure i could prolly get it to happen again
<deluxe> yes
<misfit_toy> anybody know if K3B can span across multiple cd's when writing? for instance backing up a 4GB mp3 collection?
<Sivik> hi all
<deluxe> but thats now why im here :/
<slavik> r0xoR: System -> Administration -> Networking
<r0xoR> it really wouldn't be that big of a deal if DHCP actually retreived the correct nameservers, but it doesn't
<slavik> open that
<chip42> slavik: yup. i need to learn more of it. i have a solid grasp of the basic editing but the stuff this other guy was doing with it... scripting it to make modifications based on some previous definition... would have taken me a dozen individual commands what this dude was doing with a single entry :\
<deluxe> well
<deluxe> i have ubuntu 5.10
<deluxe> but i would want fluxbox
<slavik> chip42: that is regular expression
<deluxe> somebody knows about that?
<deluxe> :p
* misfit_toy flicks r0xoR on the ear
<irvined> i switch users a lot, but i rarely log out, i tend to have 3 logins running, i dont have a problem with dns though, but i always use dhcp, if you want a 'quick' fix, then make /etc/resolv.conf immutable, chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf, better to find the route of the problem though
<slavik> chip42: you should look up Perl :)
<deluxe> cause gnome is lame and kde fucks me up...
<gnomefreak> deluxe: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, hahah, hey buddy
<deluxe> mhh
<deluxe> but
<gnomefreak> deluxe: language
<DBO> !tell deluxe about language
<misfit_toy> anybody know if K3B can span across multiple cd's when writing? for instance backing up a 4GB mp3 collection?
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, you going to ATX fest?
<deluxe> ok
<deluxe> lol
<misfit_toy> r0xoR, I wish
<eck> deluxe: apt-get install fluxbox
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, IBM offered me a job :)
<deluxe> yeah but
<deluxe> aaaah
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, i turned them down... said it wasn't enough money
<misfit_toy> r0xoR, fun fun, the life of a GIANT corp
<amias> Rorviker, for what its worth software raid is just as fast and more reliable
<chip42> slavik: bleh, i will tell you right now i hate regular expressions with a passion. :)  but you are right about that.. a perl tutorial or two would help use the vi functionality
<gnomefreak> deluxe: nubuntu is _not_ ubuntu with flux its a livecd with security apps
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, hehe, yeah well, technically they wanted to pay me less money to do twice as much work...
<r0xoR> go figure
<eck> deluxe: to be honst, i don't think debian/ubuntu are very fluxbox friendly
<misfit_toy> r0xoR, what do you know about this:
<misfit_toy> anybody know if K3B can span across multiple cd's when writing? for instance backing up a 4GB mp3 collection?
<slavik> chip42: the reason I don't hate Java is because it has regex in the SDK
<gnomefreak> eck: flux works fine in ubuntu
<DBO> !tell misfit_toy about repeat
<deluxe> so which distribution should i choose then? eck
<Rorviker> amias: can you direct me to a good guide on how to set it up ? A step-2-step guide :)
* slavik never heard back from IBM
<gnomefreak> deluxe: maybe ubuntu?
<amias> Rorviker, will find one
<deluxe> <eck> deluxe: to be honst, i don't think debian/ubuntu are very fluxbox friendly
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, hmmm... i know nothing of that... except that's what DVD's are for :P
<Rorviker> thx alot
<eck> gnomefreak: i was talking more about the number of fluxbox specific packages, and the way they generate the menus and so forth
<chip42> slavik: ah. i should be learning to use them with java then.. at least then my studies will improve a subject matter i get graded on
<slavik> chip42: Java regex are very close to perl ...
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, anyway, i had my first practice with the full band last night... very interesting
<gnomefreak> ah yeah there isnt alot but that might have alot to do with the (lightness)
<deluxe> eck?
<Bensin> amias, but why is the icon visible in Gnome Menu editor?
<eck> deluxe: when I as using fluxbox, I liked gentoo, but running that is kind of a committment
<slavik> except in Java, you have to make 2 backslashes instead of one (because the compiler converts them
<i3dmaster> how to point firefox to use an alternative java?
<eck> deluxe: or you can just build packages yourself and keep using ubuntu
<deluxe> i had had gentoo but dont want do install "per hand" again
<deluxe> nah
<Hatred> f
<deluxe> is there no way to install nubuntu with graphical?
<gnomefreak> deluxe: you would have to check with #gentoo but i beleive they have an installer now
<deluxe> i have not that much time any more
<jarle> How do I install the old nvidia legacy gfx-driver for my Geforce 2 Pro, I can't seem to find it on nvidia.com ?
<deluxe> they have but it doesnt work!
<steve343> isnt there a server option at the start
<amias> Rorviker, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html should do it
<deluxe> its abbording...
<Sivik> what is another command that works similar to dhclient
<scifi> does anyone know if dapper boots up quicker than breezy ?
<slavik> jarle: I am sure you can use the latest nvidia driver
<slavik> scifi: I like to think so ;)
<gnomefreak> deluxe: install ubuntu than run sudo apt-get isntall fluxbox and poof you have ubuntu with fluxbox
<amias> jarle, use ubuntu packages unless you like long compiles and dependency hunting
<eck> deluxe: if you don't want to use gnome/kde/xfce you sort of need to be prepared to spend some time getting things working how you want them to
<Rorviker> amias: thx alot, what filesystem should I run, ext3 og reiserfs ? It's gonna be 1TB..
<scifi> slavik: so is that yes then ? :)
<jarle> slavik: no you can't, the old GPUs are not supported in the newest drivers
<amias> Rorviker, ext3 unless you are going to have lots of small files
<slavik> jarle: they aren't? that sux
<Rorviker> It's gonna be mixed
<slavik> scifi: I have not done any testing
<jarle> amias: which package?
<Rorviker> So I guess ext3 then
<polpak> Rorviker, I like xfs myself
<atiro> Rorviker: reiserfs takes way longer to mount too... which may be a problem for 1TB
<Linu> I  would like to know how to use 2 monitors
<amias> Rorviker, if you are ever going to divide it up have a look at LVM
<steve343> howed you get a 1tb drive
<Linu> can you help me?
<slavik> scifi: but I haven't noticed a difference, not that breezy was booting slow ...
<usuari> hiiiiiii
<Sivik> scifi: its about the same on my machine
<scifi> dam ok
<Rorviker> steve343: raid ?
<Rorviker> raid5 with 6*200GB
<steve343> is a tb 100 gb or a thousand?
<jarle> slavik: from the README of the latest driver: "Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases."
<scifi> its not REALLY slow, but loading modules does seem to take longer than say a XP boot-up
<Linu> nobody?
<steve343> ahhh
<Sivik> steve: 1000 gb = 1 tb
<jarle> slavik: but I can't seem to find the legacy driver..
<amias> jarle, apt-get install nvidia-glx should get it all working , then check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is using the nvidia not nv driver
<Linu> ok.. thanks
<steve343> yikes thats a lot of ..... data
<scifi> u suspect they are working on that tho ?
<gnomefreak> Sivik: not 1028?
<slavik> jarle: weird ... I use ati :P
<chip42> jarle: i grabbed a driver from the archives. it was't labeled legacy but it was old and it worked
<Linu> you are orsons
<slavik> 1024
<gnomefreak> that too even
<Sivik> gnome: its really 1024 but its understood just to be 1000
<gnomefreak> lol
<slavik> 1024GiB = 1 TiB, 1000GB=1TB
<chip42> jarle: i think if you look closely, there should be some mention in the changelog when the legacy support was removed from the new driver
<jarle> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy seems to do the trick...
<slavik> Sivik: depends on the system
<slavik> Sivik: in SI it's 1024
<amias> Sivik, i've we are playing pedantry then its actually more like  1024x1024x1024
<Sivik> slavik: thats true but the scientific terms 1 T is 1000 Gig
<slavik> Sivik: no
<slavik> Sivik: 1TiB = 1024GiB in scientific system
<Sivik> thats true
<slavik> all others are 1000 and such
<Sivik> yeah
<scifi> is there any channel for asking about future ubuntu developments ?
<slavik> they changed it just for computers
<Sivik> yeah
<slavik> scifi: #ubuntu+1
<Sivik> i know
<Sivik> but most people just think a TiB is 1000 GB
<chip42> the commerical system, short changing you 24 bytes to the kb. what a scam
<amias> i think there is also #ubuntu-pedantry
<slavik> so, 1KiB = 1024 bytes, 1KB = 1000bytes
<scifi> slavik: thought that was just for dapper users, but ok thnx
<slavik> kibi vs. kilo
<kingspawn> I cant stand KiB
<slavik> scifi: well, there is dapper+1
<Sivik> yeah
<slavik> because 4GiB is actually 4.5GB
<dxdemetriou> hi
<scifi> slavik: dapper+1 empty :P
<ubuntu> hi
<produkt_> heeelp debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<slavik> scifi: , hmm ... there is a forum ...
<AnsiC> how can i have fucking precompiled kernel 2.6.11.12 modules
<produkt_> what I do wrong?
<AnsiC> i'm stressed to recompile recompile e recompile
<slavik> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Spec> scifi: you could bug people in ubuntu-motu
<AnsiC> go in 30000 channels
<AnsiC> and read that everiwhare is offtopic
<amias> produkt_, dunno - try lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat to see what is locking it
<AnsiC> everyware
<slavik> AnsiC: why do you need those old modules?
<Adyeths> anyone here who might be able to answer a configuration question regarding printers in Dapper?
<Spec> Adyeths: your best bet would be to look at the forums
<amias> Adyeths,  only if you ask it
<AnsiC> becouse i can write
<AnsiC> make modules_install
<AnsiC> and
<r3boot> hi there :) Just a quick question. Does anybody have dapper X.org working with xinerama, the radeon driver and a radeon mobility 7000m ?
<AnsiC> make install
<steve343> well that was much more effort than it needed to be im such a dumb ass
<scifi> Spec: is that the developers channel ?
<napsy> Why is the position slider in rhythmbox disabled when playing a song? rhythmbox version is 0.9.4
<Spec> it's the masters of the universe channel
<AnsiC> not make me obsession or 3000 questions about modules
<slavik> r3boot: to install the ati driver, tou have to set X_VERSION = x690
<amias> AnsiC, calm down and explain your problem , we are trying to help and are not the cause of it
<Adyeths> I'm trying to configure the printers in Dapper. The printer configuration seems to show my real printer twice. And I'm trying to configure the cups-pdf but it isn't detected.
<steve343> how come the booting thingys changed since when i last tried linux is it a hardware change?
<AnsiC> problem 1, i do not want have to much problem
<slavik> steve343: there are lots of "boot thingys"
<AnsiC> 2 i want image kernel
<steve343> lol
<AnsiC> 2 i want modules
<AnsiC> so, vbersion 2.6.11.12
<slavik> which one you mean?
<AnsiC> not othe
<AnsiC> other
<AnsiC> make[4] : *** [drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-cards.o]  Error 1
<amias> steve343,  thats an unanswerable question
<steve343> its a stupid question
<AnsiC> i do not write the lust 3 error but i related to the same modules
<Spec> booting thingies....hmmm
<AnsiC> and i do not whant to read: use nopaste
<AnsiC> so i write only one
<amias> please don't kick the thingys , we like them
<scifi> folks in dapper channel saying there systems boot significantly faster (10-20secs) than breezy
<steve343> well im looking farward to rying blender in linux
<r3boot> slavik, I cannot use the fglrx driver since i've got a Radeon Mobility 7500
<amias> AnsiC,  i'm guessing english is not your first language ,  have you tried looking for a support channel in another language
<steve343> thanks
<dxdemetriou> Is there any way to work the tvcard avertv go 007 in 5.10? It is the only reason that I have Windows yet..
<amias> scifi, it does seem much quicker for me
<AnsiC> my fucking language is italian
<slavik> r3boot: the driver doesn't support your card?
<slavik> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ds[de] > !it
<_jason> !language
<Sivik> whats with the nasty language AnsiC?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<r3boot> slavik, unfortunately not no :(
<slavik> r3boot: I'd tell ati to move their bttocks
<scifi> ok amias, sounds promising then
<slavik> r3boot: isn't there the radeon or ati driver for your card?
<AnsiC> i do not speack nasty
<AnsiC> i speack italian
<TSP_MV> Hello
<TSP_MV> i need help installing azureus in DD beta
<_jason> ubotu: tell AnsiC about enter
<Sivik> the use of the F work is not needed
<chamo> hello
<Sivik> ansic: what do you need help with
<slavik> Sivik: format?
<TSP_MV> i try the how tos in ubuntu forums but i have problem installing java
<Sivik> do what slavik?
<r3boot> slavik, there is the x.org radeon driver which works. ATI doesn't and will not fix their driver for the m7 :/ "We will not support older versions of these cards"
<s-ndh-c> hey
<_jason> TSP_MV: there are javadebs ready-made for you
<scifi> anyone know a good link that lists all the ubuntu commands, ive seen the wiki ones, but they only shows the basics.
<amias> AnsiC, please go to #ubuntu-it  and ask them
<_jason> ubotu: tell TSP_MV about javadebs
<Jay> how do i turn off iptables?
<slavik> Sivik: you said something about a bad f word ... are you talking about 'format'?
<s-ndh-c> is it normal that mod-php5 doesnt work on dapper?
<Sivik> slavik: no, i mean jews
<_jason> ubotu: tell scifi about cli
<Sivik> you can say jews
<Sivik> :)
<AnsiC> is not different
<TSP_MV> but i need to configure have right?
<_jason> scifi: tldp.org's advanced bash scripting guide is good too
<Sivik> AnsiC: what do you need help with?
<raptros-v76> Jay: why?
<AnsiC> the people can not help me
<AnsiC> i do not need much help
<r3boot> slavik, thing is, it works perfectly under breezy, and it's a showstopper for me at the moment (I tried an RC some time ago and just couldn't get the same configuration working)
<Jay> some people who are helping me said that i should try that, so i can connect with sshd
<AnsiC> just precompiled modules
<amias> AnsiC, and they won't if you swear at them and don't tell them what your problem is
<AnsiC> becous i'm stressed to recompile whit errors
<Sivik> what errors are you getting?
<AnsiC> make[4] : *** [drivers/media/video/cx88/cx88-cards.o]  Error 1
<roryy> Jay: by default the firewall is (effectively) inactive
<AnsiC> that tell all
<scifi> jason: hmm those 1st links apart from the basic ubuntu ones are general linux, will they all work in ubuntu too ?
<_jason> scifi: they're bash
<_jason> ubotu: tell scifi about apt
<amias> AnsiC, have you looked at the code and emailed the maintainer ?
<Reddragon> Hello all just wanted to say as a die hard debian user and starting to learn server setup and administration ubuntu is fantastic
<AnsiC> i think the tomorrow somebody tall me: write all kernel source manually
<_jason> scifi: really depends on what commands you are talking about, see :)
<amias> Reddragon,  :)
<raptros-v76> Jay: dont
<Reddragon> Ubuntu is is not resource heavy as debian workstation setup. I am looking forward to learning and participating
<raptros-v76> Jay: its stupid
<AnsiC> emailed?
<AnsiC> i have to much problems
<AnsiC> i have no interesse to sent mail
<dxdemetriou> Can I use the kernel from Dapper or Debian in Breezy?
<amias> AnsiC,  yes , look at the source code , it wil tell you who wrote it and they might help you , if you are nice to them
<sethk> Jay, unless you've played with iptables, ssh is not blocked
<Reddragon> Could some one tell me the best way to edit such things as host files and apache files with the gui? Or is this a bad idea
<sethk> Jay, I do in fact turn off iptables, because I have a real firewall.  There may be reasons to turn it off, but using ssh is not one of them
<_jason> Reddragon: gksudo 'gedit /path/to/file'
<roryy> Reddragon: i'm don't think there are special gui's for those (i may be wrong)
<amias> AnsiC, in which case i have no interesse to help you anymore , why should i fix your problems if you are just going to behave like a spoilt kid
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: from Debian, yes. From Dapper, not easily, since Dapper's has an implicit dependency on Dapper's udev.
<AnsiC> look kernel sources?
<AnsiC> but are you jocking?
<AnsiC> i must to go up himalaia or what ?
<Reddragon> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Reddragon> _janson thanks
<LinuxJones> Reddragon: using gui's is ok for initial configuration but usually you manage servers from a terminal. Gui's are good to learn from as well :)
<_jason> Reddragon: np, I'm not sure if that's exactly what you were looking for
<AnsiC> i'm not a devicebuilder
<eni191> join
<eni191> test
<Reddragon> That was my purpose for installing ubuntu Linux Jones and in fact since I build winblows machines I am adding ubuntu to my pc builds in the future
<dxdemetriou> crimsun: I tried to compile the kernel from source, it were ok, but not the ip tables, and maybe others I didn't see. From Debian it will be ok for all system and programs, or I must take the source from Debian?
<Reddragon> Jason, yes that is what I needed.
<amias> Reddragon, Network settings will give you a gui to setup your hosts file
<scifi> jason: im generally after commands that tell u info about ur system, like networking etc
<LinuxJones> Reddragon: excellent
<crimsun> dxdemetriou: src-only, compile in a Ubuntu pbuilder.
<LinuxJones> Reddragon: your going to be rolling out Ubuntu pc's in fairly large numbers ?
<dxdemetriou> crimsun: thanks for the help :)
<eck> scifi: use apropos or man -k
<XiXaQ> what is the name of the Norwegian Ubuntu channel?
<kuttekind> has anyone has any experience here with an acer aspire 1692 wmli?
<Reddragon> Jason, is this typed in the terminal I am very new so please forgive my questions
<scifi> eck/jason: ok will try them also www.linuxcommand.org is gud
<LinuxJones> kuttekind: I have a 5002 wlmi I dunno how closely related they are.
* XiXaQ has seen the light and will never more hide behind closed doors and closed Windows.
<Reddragon> thanks amias. now wish I new how to reply to you guys without typing your names.
<roryy> XiXaQ: i see a #ubuntu-no -- only 11 people, though
<kuttekind> yeah well u don't have any network problems do you?
<kuttekind> @ LinuxJones
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: hit tab(i think)
<XiXaQ> roryy, thanks. :) I tried #ubuntu.no and #ubuntu-norge :)
<Reddragon> Linux Jones well  for now it a live cd I am giving to some of my friends mostly of which are large business.
<eck> scifi: eventually you will probably want to buy a book
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: which client are u using? if your using xchat, use tab
<scifi> eck: Haha, had a feeling that might be the case
<mastertsunami> anyone know how to check the current graphic depth?
<mastertsunami> i set it to default to 24 bit but i think it is only in 16 :(
<eck> scifi: i'm partial to the linux administration handbook by evi nemeth, but if you are more interested in shell scripting i had heard the oreilly books are good
<amias> mastertsunami, have a look at your X logs - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Reddragon> Lol tabbing away hmmm
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: have fun with that
<mastertsunami> (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
<Reddragon> I take it I am doing it correctly. Thanks everyone. Gotta go back to this learning. I hope I can give just half back to linux
<mastertsunami> so it is apparently working, yet every time i close my terminal client which is set at 24 bit i get an error message saying that I'm reverting from 24 bit to 16bit :|
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: just by using linux, you help it
<Reddragon> I am not sure if you seen my reply my aplogies for being a newbie and sometime rather lame on simple things
<raptros-v76> hitting tab will autocomplete usernames
<klm> why on earth are all video files encrypted in aMule these days
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: to message a person so only that person can see it, use /msg <nickname> <message>
<amias> mastertsunami, all applications on an x display will run at the same bit depth
<Reddragon> thanks I am going to setup vhcs virtual hosting on this machine and build an install tutorial on the installed server.
<mastertsunami> well that is the error i get so i don't know :/
<amias> Rorviker, any joy ?
<binil> how do i add .rar extract support in ubuntu
<Rorviker> amias: no :(
<Sivik> you can use tar
<roryy> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Rorviker> amias: I'm just confused
<der0b> is there anything special I should do before installing a new video card?
<Sivik> not really
<Sivik> what is the new video card?
<Sivik> turn the computer off maybe
<binil> any gui tool for extracting rar?
<der0b> it's an old nvidia
<roryy> binil: read that wikipage
<Rorviker> amias: What c compilers do I need to install ? trying to get dmraid installed now
<der0b> gotta be better than the onboaed intel though
<amias> Rorviker, apt-get install build-essential
<Reddragon> Still feeling my way around
<Flannel> Rorviker: build-essentials should do it (it's a package name)
<Rorviker> ;:)
<binil> ok
<Rorviker> amias: I got the latest ubuntu version, do I need to rebuild my kernel ?
<binil> is there any offline dictionary available?
<amias> Rorviker, have you tried the ubuntu package for dmraid ? apt-get install dmraid
<amias> Rorviker, no the driver is build , dmraid is the tool for enabling and configuring it
<Rorviker> amias: nothing found
<Rorviker> the computer aint on internet now, just lan
<LinuxJones> Reddragon: it takes about a month to start getting used to the way things are done in Linux :)
<amias> Rorviker, how are you talking to me then ?
<esac> hi, using beta2, live installer, I set it up to install and it has been sitting at 15% Detecting file systems... for about 10 minutes now.
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Rorviker> amias: My other computer
<lanlan> can anyone help a nubbie with a mtab prob
<amias> Rorviker, i will DCC you the .deb file for dmraid
<Rorviker> amias: complicated, I got 2 networks. my neighbour have the internet so need to be wireless. The linux box only have cable.
<amias> Rorviker, got a usb key or a floppy or a blank CD ?
<Master_Shake_57> Is there a standalone program for changing KDE themes?
<lanlan> newbi in need of help with mtab :)
<Rorviker> amias: I have already burned it out, but that was the package mentioned in the howto
<Rorviker> should be gooe enough ?
<roryy> lanlan: please ask a specific question
<shizzz> i have a question. is every application that is installed in ubuntu contained in a deb. package?
<binil> is there any good english dictionary available?
<knight__> anybody seen the new display for suse
<amias> shizzz, yes
<raptros-v76> unless you install a program from source
<shizzz> lol thanks, so that means that every c app i make i ned to create a a package for it
<LinuxJones> knight__: you mean their new Desktop ?
<knight__> yes
<knight__> with the 360 orkspace
<LinuxJones> knight__: It's gonna be awesome
<sk8az> can anyone tell me how to play dvix & xvid encoded videos, where to get codecs? (I use BMP)
<lanlan> sure, i'm editing mtab as root, only to fine that after remounting the drive the changes i made disaprear
<amias> shizzz, you don't have to but it will let you do uninstalls and upgrades better
<lanlan> find
<raptros-v76> shizzz: not really, and autoconf and stuff help you with that
<knight__> LinnuxJones: do you know if they use a package for it
<amias> ubotu, tell sk8az w32codecs
<Frogzoo>  lanlan - leave mtab alone - /etc/fstab
<Rorviker> amias: any chances you could help me further on pmsg ? hard to keep track in here.. Got no highlite on nicks
<lanlan> whats the diffrence?
<LinuxJones> knight__: Integrated beagle search they've done will be a standard on Linux within a year.
<knight__> oh ok
<Frogzoo> lanlan: mtab is for mount's inner working, fstab is the config file
<LinuxJones> knight__: they don't have beta downloads of SLED yet in June I think.
<shizzz> so like once i get my app compiled then i run it through autoconfig? what is this autocofig?
<metzen> anyone know the command equivalent to pressing ctrl+alt+v2 to switch to vc/2 ?
<eck> lanlan: http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Fstab_and_Mtab.html
<lanlan> roger that, thanks Frogzoo!
<Frogzoo> lanlan: yw
<knight__> LinuxJones: ok so this means it
<soundray> sk8az: look out for ubotu's message about Windows codecs. Also, consider easyubuntu for installing codecs and other neat stuff.
<soundray> !tell sk8az about w32codecs
<soundray> !tell sk8az about easyubuntu
<shizzz> raptros-v76: what is autoconf? or is that something that ill encounter while i learn to build c apps for ubuntu?
<eck> shizzz: do a google search for autoconf
<shizzz> ok
<Adyeths> does anyone know where I can find information on how to get the cups-pdf thing configured in Dapper?
<raptros-v76> shizzz: it is a developers tool to help make projects, usually used by an IDE
<xbox_sky> Could not mount device.  The reported error was:  mount: block device /dev/hdd is write-protected, mounting read-only
<xbox_sky> ?????
<g0dch1ld> Hi, is there I can find out whether my ISP is blocking bittorrent traffic?
<shizzz> thanks raptros-v76, ill leave you guys alone for a while
<raptros-v76> shizzz: feel fre to hang out
<exarkun> I can't install libffi4 because "libffi4: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.1-4ubuntu9) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed".
<exarkun> What should I do?
<g0dch1ld> i've done everything reccommended in the ubuntu guide to get the network settings firewalls etc correct-
<g0dch1ld> nothing's worked so far.
<g0dch1ld> :(
<void^> g0dch1ld: what client are you using?
<LinuxJones> g0dch1ld: your trying to set up Internet Connection Sharing ?
<xbox_sky> cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<xbox_sky> oh really
<xbox_sky> a standard iso
<xbox_sky> nice
<xbox_sky> I love linux
<amias> xbox_sky, me too :)
<g0dch1ld> LinuxJones: nope, i am not- i've tried azureus, bittornado
<xbox_sky> if it can't read a standard iso ..i'm screwed
<g0dch1ld> and the default gnome-bittorrent client too
<LinuxJones> g0dch1ld: your downloads are very slow or don't work at all ?
<void^> g0dch1ld: for azureus you need to use sun or blackdown java, not the default gcj
<raptros-v76> xbox_sky: is the disk dirty or scratched?
<xbox_sky> raptros not at all, in fact i've only used the dvdr a few tiems
<xbox_sky> times*
<raptros-v76> oh, a dvd?
<amias> xbox_sky,  ubuntu can read iso images , check your drive and media
<g0dch1ld> dont work at all...so at someone's suggestion i tried firewalling and allowing specific ports for bittorrent service. didnt work that way either
<xbox_sky> yeah
<raptros-v76> use easyubuntu
<raptros-v76> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<xbox_sky> I just tried a dvdr movie it worked
<xbox_sky> and the disc works in windows
<g0dch1ld> void^: I did it exactly as it was written in the ubuntu guide...i'll have to check up on the version though
<xbox_sky> it's as standard iso data backup
<xbox_sky> a*
<raptros-v76> !tell xbox_sky about easyubuntu
<g0dch1ld> i mean the java version.
<soundray> xbox_sky: do you get any output from 'mount | grep hdd'?
<g0dch1ld> dpkg -s java?
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kuttekind> ...
<xbox_sky> raptros what do I need easyubuntu for?
<xbox_sky> soundray lemme check
<xbox_sky> sounray, that command did nothing for me
<ubuntu> hi
<chamo> hello
<xbox_sky> dmesg | tail gives me cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<raptros-v76> ok, is your drive hooked in properly?
<xbox_sky> raptros I can't recieve your pm
<amias> xbox_sky, what type of disc is it ? CD , CD-R , DVD , DVD-RAM ?
<xbox_sky> raptros lol yes, i've been using my dvd reader for months
<xbox_sky> DVDR
<raptros-v76> ok
<xbox_sky> DVD-R
<Cassidy123> can anyone here me?
<xbox_sky> sorry guys i'm just pissed
<Cassidy123> NO?
<Cassidy123> CAN YOU GUYS FCUKING HEAR ME
<Cassidy123> WELL FUCK YOU ALL
<xbox_sky> omg
<chip42> yeah. you thought you were pissed
<amias> that was a close escape
<ubuntu> i have a small file here but why does not become a script file when i paste it into a file and save it  http://pastebin.ca/52077
<xbox_sky> hahhaa
<turdwart> hi
<turdwart> hello?
<amias> lo
<turdwart> ?
<xbox_sky> i'm gonna do some reading in the ubuntu forums before I extend my reply, thanks raptor/amias/soundray and the rest for trying
<turdwart> hellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllo
<raptros-v76> ok
<turdwart> IN THE UBUNTU FORUMS SINKXDIE IS THAT BEST
<turdwart> sorry for caps
<scifi> do most of u experienced ubuntu users use anti-virus/firewall apps at all ?
<amias> turdwart,  what do you want , other than a good hard slap ?
<turdwart> no
<turdwart> its waste of time
<exarkun> Is the libffi4 package in breezy broken?  I can't install it.  It wants an uninstallable version of gcc-4.0-base.
<turdwart> hi amias
<turdwart> slap me!!!
<kronoz> scifi: linux viruses are mainly confined to computer labs
<soundray> scifi: no. Linux viruses are exceedingly rare.
<raptros-v76> !tell turdwart about easyubuntu
<ubuntu> ompual: hi
* amias slaps turdwart with a frozen sea bass
<turdwart> haha
<immolo> scifi, chkrootkit, aide/tripwire and iptables
<turdwart> i dont need freakin easyubuntu
<raptros-v76> i know
<turdwart> lol
<scifi> immolo ?
<turdwart> irc is so boring go to ubuntuforums.org
<raptros-v76> actually, if you think you dont need it, you do.  you need its pure love and happyness
<turdwart> i actually dont...
<immolo> those are pretty much all you need for a safe linux box as it's hackers you need to be careful of
<turdwart> i have a router :)
<ubuntu> i have a small file here but why does not become a script file when i paste it into a file and save it  http://pastebin.ca/52077
<turdwart> because its mean
<immolo> turdwart, my linux box is a router :P
<turdwart> copy and paste the "contents"
<ubuntu> turdwart: hahshahas
<exarkun> ubuntuYou need to make it executable.  "chmod u+x filename"
<turdwart> y r u pasting that?
<ubuntu> exarkun yes i did that
<turdwart> ?
<turdwart> TURDwart
<exarkun> ubuntu: And?
<turdwart> time to go watch girls softball bye bye now
<turdwart> Ctrl+q
<raptros-v76> ok
<turdwart> alt+q
<amias> what is this nutter hour or something ?
<raptros-v76> definatly
<immolo> scifi, in the end its up to you although I would set a firewall but if your box is always on you may want to check no one is inside
<ubuntu> exarkun well the thing is the file as a icon image has no black screen inside it the other script files do
<slayer_> hello i am new to ubuntu and in general to Linux (aka only got it yesturday) well i saw the doc on GNU/open source movement and i had to get rid of my windows machine. Well to get to my question does anyone know a website i can go to learn about using the terminal/ understanding all the functions of Linux.
* chamo is going to eat some buntu(s)...
<exarkun> ubuntu: The icon is mostly meaningless.  Did you give the filename a ".sh" extension?
<raptros-v76> you dont need to
<exarkun> ubuntu: The u+x and the "#!/bin/bash" is what actually makes it runnable as a script.
<scifi> immolo: i am under the impression a router provides some kind of hardware firewall, so do i really need software firewall too  ?
<raptros-v76> it automatically knows filetype from content
<binil> any free english dictionary available for ubuntu>=???
<ubuntu> exarkun are no i did not how to do that please
<slayer_> scifi not if your interested in blocking ports/really monitoring it.
<exarkun> ubuntu: Right click on it, pick "rename" or something like that.
<Spec> exarkun: hello, you're a twisted dev right?
<binil>  any free english dictionary available??????????
<LinuxJones> slayer_: www.tldp.org is a good start
<Spec> yes.
<exarkun> Spec: yes :/
<adleos> hi, anyone knows how to disable ACPI during Ubuntu installation in a laptop?
<raptros-v76> ?
<ubuntu>  exarkun; thanks for your help
<GazzaK> is there a graphical way to mount a samba share?
<ubuntu> binil; the rain in spain falls mainly on the plain
<binil> ubuntu: whaaaaat?
<ubuntu> binil: dictionary?
<scifi> i have found firestarter already included in ubuntu, shud i just install that ?
<adleos> ok thx anyway
<binil> ubuntu: do u know about any free dictionary?
<raptros-v76> !dictonary
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, raptros-v76
<raptros-v76> !standard.dic
<ubotu> raptros-v76: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slayer_> does any1 know the correct way to partition your hard drive so you can have windows xp and ubuntu and still be able to dual boot.
<Kennie> anyone know how i can check how big a dir is with all content
<shoshe> ppl .. in need of help .. i just installed the ubuntu and got into gnome and now i dont know how to increase the resolution!
<raptros-v76> slayer_: it does it when you install
<shoshe> i tried it from preferences and it dosent give me option to increase the resolution more the640*480
<raptros-v76> slayer_: otherwise, its not a good idea to do without help
<shoshe> ppl .. in need of help .. i just installed the ubuntu and got into gnome and now i dont know how to increase the resolution!
<scifi> i just installed firestarter but it doesnt appear in the Applications>system tools menu ?
<highvoltage> scifi: click on system, then preferences, then screen resolution.
<highvoltage> ah :/
<cva> too quick on the tab
<scifi> huh? that doesnt help
<shoshe> Help needed . how do i Increase Screen Resolution if its not available in the preference menu
<shoshe> ?
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> shoshe, ^^^
<cva> shoshe: click on system, then preferences, then screen resolution.
<shoshe> i did that and it gives me only 640*480 . but i need 1024*768 ! and its not there
<scifi> i just installed firestarter (ubuntu firewall) but it doesnt appear in the Applications>system tools menu ?
<cva> shoshe: go to the wiki link above
<selinium> hi ompaul :)
<shoshe> cva, send the link again plz
<cva> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DBO> scifi "killall gnome-panel"
<shoshe> Got it . but dont u guyz think that i should get atleast a couple of options .. like 800*600 or 1024*768 ?
<scifi> DBO: thx its there now :)
<DBO> scifi, no prob =)
<scifi> DBO: does that happen often ?
<DBO> scifi, yeah, all the time really... its kinda annoying.  I cant name anything Qemu or it doesnt show up... were I not lazy I would make a bug report
<amias> shoshe, maybe the installer couldn't work out how much graphics memory your card has or didn't detect you monitor properly
<Iczer88> could anyone help me with my installation`??
<scifi> hmmm maybe dapper has solved this prob
<shoshe> amias, humm ..
<Iczer88> could anyone help me with my installation?? having problems with it :S
<DBO> scifi, I doubt it, this behavior is pretty low on the "to do" list...
<DBO> whats wrong Iczer88
<DBO> (btw Iczer88, in the future, just ask, dont ask to ask)
<scifi> DBO: the firewall set-up asks to check the DHCP if i connect via cable/dsl, however now we have set-up static IP, so i dont check this setting ?
<Iczer88> ubuntu dropps me to shell when its about to start :S
<scifi> DHCP box*
<AnsiC> make allmodconfig
<AnsiC> i forgot it befor make modules
<DBO> Iczer88, login and type "startx"
<Iczer88> im getting "ALERT! /dev/hdd2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<DBO> scifi, you mean in the properties area?
<Iczer88> cant
<Iczer88> cant login
<DBO> ah
<Iczer88> im in some console busybox
<scifi> DBO: yeh, the firewall wants to know if i connect via DHCP or not....so do i still or ? :P
<DBO> not will be fine
<Profichilla> huhu
<DBO> Iczer88, I'm going to wait to see if someone with a little more ability to give your problem lots of attention takes the ball, if not, Ill jump in where I can
<Iczer88> ok
<Iczer88> il keep asking here for help then?
<Iczer88> im getting "ALERT! /dev/hdd2 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" anybody know how to fix it?
<amias> Iczer88,  what kind of machine are you using , hdd2 is not very normal
<Iczer88> a PC
<Iczer88> ?
<Iczer88> or what do you mean?
<amias> Iczer88,  yeees , what kind - desktop/laptop , model number , manufacturer
<sinbox> :)
<chip42> amias: it isn't? pretty normal to have to ide chains, two drives to a chain.. possible values of hda-hdd
<Iczer88> desktop its a network but i changed about everthing soon
<Iczer88> i got one SATA hdd and one IDE hdd
<amias> chip42,  yeah but a second partition on the secondary slave is unusual
<DBO> Iczer88, type "dpkg-reconfigure"
<chip42> amias: i guess so. drives were made to be partitioned.. completely arbitrary
<Iczer88> one problem is that the IDE is on the Secondery IDE
<amias> Iczer88, do you have windows on there aswell ?
<DBO> Iczer88, did you get any output (it should be an error) from my command (other than command not found)
<Iczer88> not found
<Iczer88> it says
<Iczer88> yea
<Iczer88> i got windows XP
* Hexidigital shudders
<Iczer88> should i remove windows xp and install linux first?
<lutra> Iczer88: no install xp first then linux
<Rorviker> windows firt
<Iczer88> done that
<DBO> Iczer88, do you have a liveboot?
<amias> Iczer88, are you still in the install process or are you just reboooting ?
<Iczer88> does it work with the IDE hdd on the secondery IDE?
<Iczer88> not in the install
<Iczer88> the install is finished, i get dropped to shell in the loading to ubuntu
<Hexidigital> for me, the ideal pc would have a tri-boot of Windows XP Pro, MacOSX, and Linux
<DBO> Hexidigital, so get a mactel
<amias> Iczer88, yes it will , it just looked like the result of a bad install
<Hexidigital> DBO... when i get my student loan this semester :)
<Iczer88> ive resinstalled like 4 times
<DBO> Iczer88, do you have a liveboot CD rom?
<amias> Hexidigital,  anything with a processor that does sse3 wil do that fine
<Iczer88> dont work :S
<Iczer88> just alot of colours
<DBO> O_o...
<Hexidigital> amias, i'm not sure if my proc supports sse3... it's a northwood p4
<Iczer88> but i got a knoppix live cd that works
<Iczer88> does that work to?
<amias> Hexidigital,  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DBO> Iczer88, it... might
<Iczer88> what do i need to do when i get in with live?
<DBO> Iczer88, get into knoppix, mount up your ubuntu disk, chroot into it, and type "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<kernel version>"
<Hexidigital> amias, nope... sse2 is the highest
<DBO> I cant finish that command without knowing your kernel version
<Iczer88> ok
<DBO> if its straight off a ubuntu 5.10 disc, erm its...
<Iczer88> i got version 5.10 of Ubuntu
<amias> Hexidigital, it will work but some of the newer osx stuff wont be so quick
<amias> anyway moff
<DBO> try "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-9-386"
<DBO> Iczer88 ^^
<Iczer88> il do that as soon the live cd has started linux
<DBO> make sure you chroot
<Iczer88> ok
<Iczer88> how do i mount the ubuntu drive?
<mfyz> hi everybody
<Iczer88> hi
<Iczer88> ?
<Iczer88> how do i mount the ubuntu drive?
<DBO> Iczer88, "mkdir /mnt/hdd2" then "mount /dev/hdd2 /mnt/hdd2"
<DBO> but chances are knoppix will beat you to it
<mfyz> i want to install ubuntu flight 6 to my sister's notebook computer FROM live CD.. are there any problems for "expresso" installer?
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<lutra> mfyz: it's quirky and in development
<mfyz> umm
<spliter> hello #plone! :)
<Iczer88> how do i get root acces in knoppix?
<DBO> you should already have root access
<DBO> if not just type su
<DBO> no password
* DBO calls enter on me
<Iczer88> it says only root can do that then i try mount
<MHobbit> Try sudo mount ...
<DBO> type "su" then hit enter
<DBO> MHobbit, hes in knoppix
<Iczer88> :)
<deefzi> anyone running nforce/self-compiled kernel?
<MHobbit> Ah, didn't see that part
<DBO> deefzi, yes and yes
<deefzi> DBO, do you use the drivers shipped by nvidia for your mobo?
<Iczer88> im inside hdd2
<DBO> deefzi, nope, no need to, they only provide sound anyhow
<Iczer88> what next?
<DBO> Iczer88, did you chroot?
<deefzi> DBO, yes, that's what i was looking for :-)
<Iczer88> ?
<r0xoR> what is REGPARM as it relates to the kernel, and does the default ubuntu kernel have REGPARM ?
<Iczer88> what? chroot?
<r0xoR> i need to know to download this: http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<deefzi> DBO, i thought you could give a me brief explanation how to get that sound chip working
<deefzi> DBO, installer whines about missing nvsound.ko or so
<DBO> Iczer88, "chroot /path/to/hdd2"
<Iczer88> done it now
<Iczer88> what next?
<DBO> "dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-9-386"
<Iczer88> ok
<InnerFIRE> does anyone know whyi get errors when starting up streamtuner? it says Script /usr/share/streamtuner/python/scripts/google-stations.py could not be loaded: 'module' object has no attribute 'argv'.
<DBO> deefzi, hmmmm... can you paste relevant output to pastebin?
<deefzi> DBO, i'll put the whole installer-log
<Iczer88> not installed
<r0xoR> do the ubuntu kernels have vesafb compiled in?
<DBO> Iczer88, is this dapper?
<DBO> wait you said breezy...
<Iczer88> think it is breezy
<yaaa> bye bye guys
<Iczer88> ??
<DBO> Iczer88, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deefzi> DBO, http://pastebin.com/687553
<Iczer88> ok
<DBO> does it say breezy or dapper in there?
<Iczer88> nothing of it :/
<Iczer88> wierd
<DBO> Iczer88, the file is blank?
<deefzi> DBO, oh. don't mind about those weird markings, i pasted that stuff manually from my terminal's output which incorrectly had iso-8859-1
<DBO> deefzi, are you sure you have the right kernel source installed?
<poler> must go NOW 2 sony vaio laptops price 450 each includes shipping case wireless router.  message me on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com
<deefzi> DBO, do i still need kernel-source files even if i have self-compiled kernel?
<Iczer88> no
<deefzi> DBO, i don't use precompiled stock-kernels
<DBO> deefzi, good point
<DBO> Iczer88, what does the output from that command look like?
<Iczer88> it says Ubuntu kernel 2.6.12-9-686 :/ think it could be the problem? "686"
<jae_> hey can anyone help me wit my sound trouble?
<deefzi> DBO, even still: kernel-sources for this kernel aren't available from any repositories that i'm aware of
<Iczer88> i got the wrong version ?
<DBO> Iczer88, yes, change my command to have the 686
<Iczer88> shouldnt i have 386?
<jae_> can anyone help me wit my sound problem?
<Iczer88> it worked
* Adyeths waits for someone to show up who knows how to set up the cups-pdf fake printer in Dapper Drake.
<DBO> Iczer88, ours is not to ask why... 686 will work fine on your PC, no worries
<Iczer88> ok
<Iczer88> the command worked now
<Iczer88> what do you need to know or what should i do?
<deefzi> DBO, so, how have you solved the problem or are you running a stock-kernel?
<jae_> yo my sound is barely heard can anyone help me?
<DBO> deefzi, I never installed the sound
<DBO> but now you make me want to do it
<DBO> Iczer88, are you back at a prompt?
<Iczer88> yea
<i3dmaster> how to point firefox to use an alternative java?
<DBO> Iczer88, try to reboot
<DBO> into ubuntu
<Iczer88> ok
<kingspawn> jae_: run alsamixer in a terminal
<DBO> deefzi, I actually use an Audigy 2, so I never needed the nforce sound
<deefzi> DBO, spare yourself. i woulnd't have to wear ipod-earplugs atm if i would kept my fingers off from installing new sound drivers :>
<deefzi> DBO, well that's a whole another story since i have problems with the nforce2-soundchip
<poler> must go NOW 2 sony vaio laptops price 450 each includes shipping case wireless router.  message me on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com
<DBO> deefzi, quite so
<Iczer88> same problem :/
<DBO> deefzi, I'll tell you what, do you come by here often?
<deefzi> DBO, my shell is idling here 24/7
<DBO> Iczer88, where did you get your ubuntu discs?
<Iczer88> the ubuntu website
<Iczer88> should i try with kubuntu disc?
<DBO> deefzi, Ill probably give getting those drivers working a go in the next couple days, if I run into the same problem, and get it fixed, I will let you know
<DBO> Iczer88, yes
<AnAnt> can I add drapper repositories in Breezy's apt-get source lists  ?
<Ohzie> Has anybody played with compiz yet?
<DBO> AnAnt, that will effectively upgrade you to dapper
<Iczer88> should i remove the SATA hdd during the install?
<lutra> Ohzie: i have
<DBO> Iczer88, no, do not remove any hardware during install
<Ohzie> lutra: Cool! How do I use it?
<doctormo> hello all
<DBO> hi
<Ohzie> lol
<AnAnt> DBO: I just want to upgrade the firefox (and maybe some other few utilities)
<lutra> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<DBO> !tell AnAnt about FF1.5
<doctormo> I try and use the nvidia module in my xorg config, and I get 'module not found 'nvidia''
<Ohzie> My room mate was like "You said you were going to install that cool thing!"
<Ohzie> And I was like "I did! I just don't know how to turn it on!"
<Ohzie> lol thank you
<shizzz> are there any c programmers out there?
<AnAnt> DBO: well, not just firefox
<joel_> doctormo: did you d/l the officiial nvidia driver?
<DBO> AnAnt, what else do you need?
<shizzz> hey DBO i wanted to thank you for your help
<AnAnt> DBO: dvd+rw-tools, maybe gnome & kernel
<DBO> shizzz, sure, anytime man
<PuMpErNiCkLe> shizzz: Of course, but you'd have better luck in an actual developer channel.
<DBO> AnAnt, you might as well run Dapper at that point
<Iczer88> should i choose some special settings on the partition part?
<doctormo> interestingly, I have all the nvidia items in apt installed
<AnAnt> DBO: ic
<shizzz> i have gotten my env set up and just compiled my first helloworld c program
<joel_> you need to goto nvidia's website and get the driver...
<shizzz> true
<Iczer88> DBO --- should i choose some special settings on the partition part?
<doctormo> shizzz, well done!
<AnAnt> DBO: so anyways it is possible to add the repos
<DBO> Iczer88, no, just delete the partitions it made last time, then go back and select "use largest contiguous space"
<shizzz> do you know of any developer channels?
<DBO> AnAnt, yeah, but it might FUBAR things, I dont suggest it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> shizzz: Congrats.  Try a ROT13 encrypter next. :)
<shizzz> thanks doctormo
<r0xoR> uname -a reports 2.6.12 but the only kernel source available as a package is 2.6.11
<r0xoR> how do i download the source for the default ubuntu kernel?
<shizzz> Pumpernickle lol
<hupp3l> hey for hosting is a dedicated ip a good thing?
<haasteem> hi, is it safe to use the agnula repository (http://www.agnula.org/) in ubuntu?
<shizzz> what is an ROT13
<MHobbit> shizzz: Simple cipher...
<DBO> r0xoR, "sudo apt-get install linux-tree-`uname -r`"
<shizzz> ah
<AnAnt> ic
<AnAnt> thx
<shizzz> maybe later on
<shizzz> lol
<r0xoR> DBO, cool thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> shizzz: It shifts each letter in the alphabet 13 letters over.
<MHobbit> shizzz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ROT13 ;-)
<shizzz> oh
<shizzz> sweet
<doubletwist> Ok mdadm is driving me nuts...
<doubletwist> if I use the command: mdadm --create /dev/md1 --level=5 --raid-devices=5 /dev/hda3 /dev/hde1 /dev/hdf1 /dev/hdg1 /dev/hdh1
<doubletwist> That should work, yes?
<doctormo> I've seen others on the forums be told o remove drivrs they got from nvidia and install the ones from apt-get hmmm
<r0xoR> DBO, E: Couldn't find package linux-tree-2.6.12-9-386
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: Yeah, that's usually the 'safest' way of installing them.
<DBO> r0xoR, /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, Yes then they are installed, as I have installed every nvidia package related to the driver in my repository
<r0xoR> DBO, naw nevermind, it's got 2.6.12 it just doesn't have quite the same name appended to it
<joel_> I use the nvidia drivers with no probs... Tricky to install though... Need to install with no X session, need kernel-headers, build-essential, nvidia-glx, and restricted modules installed for your k version to compile successfully
<r0xoR> DBO, i just looked in synaptic for linux-tree and it's there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: So long as you have 'nvidia-glx', you should be good, then.
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, nvidia-glx is installed
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, xorg is still saying nvidia module will not load
<joel_> just need the other three then :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> the others should be dependencies of nvidia-glx
<azurehuesofblue> Hey guys, I'm trying to encode an mp3 with audacity... it asks me to find my lame encoder... no problem... except where is it?  It validated that it is installed?
<joel_> the 'built-in' driver is not nvidia, it's 'nv'
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, I don't understand it, on my other machine it works fine
<DBO> r0xoR, stupid me... forgot that one was different...
<ox> I accidentally changed the owner.group in all of /var to root, is there any way to find out the default ownership setting of a ubuntu install of /var?
<r0xoR> DBO, more specifically, 2.6.12.9
<r0xoR> ox, var is normally owned by root anyway
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, the only thing you need to change is Driver "vesa" to Driver "nvidia" right?
<r0xoR> ox, did you change group as well? or just owner
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: And comment out dri and GLcore in the modules section.
<ox> r0xoR, true,
<ox> r0xoR,  yes the group too
<r0xoR> ox, /var/mail needs to be group "mail"
<r0xoR> ox and /var/local needs to have a group of "staff"
<DBO> r0xoR, the package "linux-tree" is a meta package that always depends on the latest, might be more handy that always getting the newest
* chamo is back
<r0xoR> DBO, i just want a tree that will be able to compile modules to run with my current kernel, which is the "default" ubuntu kernel
<silvex> looking for some help  connecting win-xp to ubuntu PDC
<ox> r0xoR, it also messed up mysql too, but I fixed it
<r0xoR> though i did run all my updates... so i'm not sure if the kernel got updated
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, I have glx, dri, ddc and GLcore disabled because I _have_ to use the vesa driver
<danl> what package do i need to stop this: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DBO> r0xoR, no it did not, you should update
<ox> Is there anything in /var that would screw up the sound - ie tie up the sound card?
<ox> xmms won't play
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, looking at my other machine it has a nvidia.ko, this machine does not
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: glx an ddc should be fine with 'nvidia'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: That could be an issue, yes. :)
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes so apt is lieing to me?
<hupp3l> hey for hosting is a dedicated ip a good thing?
<DBO> hupp3l, yes
<azurehuesofblue> where is libmp3lame.so?
<hupp3l> so is it worth it to pay $2/month more for
<kingspawn> azurehuesofblue: in the lame package, perhaps?
<r0xoR> hmmm, ok it seems i need the "kernel headers" ? for the current ubuntu kernel
<DBO> hupp3l, hrm... that depends on what you are doing
<earl_> hey guys, can someone do that bot thing where it tells me how to install the newest ATI drivers (not the one in the repository)
<r0xoR> Trying to compile using INCLUDE=/usr/src/linux-2.6.12-9-386/include
<r0xoR> src/sndshield.c:30:27: error: linux/version.h: No such file or directory
<DBO> !tell earl_ about ATI
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, Ah, multiverse might be an interesting option
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: Hard to say.  Your situation sounds more complicated than it should be. o_O
<r0xoR> where do i get those?
<silvex> has anyone connected a win-xp client to ubuntu as domain controller?
<earl_> thanks much
<PuMpErNiCkLe> doctormo: multiverse?
<Drel> Hello -- I've recently upgrade Ubuntu Breezy to Dapper via apt-get dist-upgrade.  I use an ATI graphics card.  I'm not finding that if I try to log out of GNOME or cause X to be restarted (try to restart the computer), the monitor goes into power saving mode and the computer appears to freeze.  Anyone else experiencing this?
<r0xoR> er, oh wait... yeah weird, hold on
<Drel> s /not/now
<hupp3l> i just want to start by hosting a forum
<doctormo> PuMpErNiCkLe, apts sources are restricted
<DBO> !tell Drel about dapper
<hupp3l> and maybe a small website
<DBO> hupp3l, in that case its not really a big deal
<r0xoR> is there a special anything i need to do to extract the kernel sources?
<slackern> r0xoR: Im thinking "sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers" but im not 100% sure.
* Drel crawls under a rock, and tunnels towards #ubuntu+1.
<hupp3l> do you know if godaddy.com is a decent web host?
<r0xoR> i remember on fedora you couldn't just go into /usr/src/ and tar -jxvf the source, there was a special script that did it for you and then applied all the fedora patches
<r0xoR> do i need to do the same thing on ubuntu?
<DBO> hupp3l, no idea, I bring my own hosting
<hupp3l> o ok DBO thanks
<slackern> r0xoR: That i have no idea about, sorry.
<azurehuesofblue> kingspawn, thanks for your help, but I can't seem seem to find it.
<DBO> r0xoR, if you installed it through apt its installed, that is all there is to it
<chris___> DBO, remember me? :) good afternoon
<DBO> chris___, I do remember you, hows the website?
<doctormo> ok this looks better now
<kingspawn> azurehuesofblue: try apt-cache search lame
<chris___> The website is great thanks :)
<haasteem> hi, is it safe to use the agnula repository (http://www.agnula.org/) in ubuntu? agnula is a debian-based distro..
<DBO> haasteem, no
<Iczer88> DBO --- Same problems now
<chris___> I have a problem, I had dell come to my house to replace my laptop with new parts, basically i told them i had another laptop..  i mean like this laptop is faster but different model. my keyboard "Fn " key isn't working and some of its sound found in a movie player, what can i do to make all this work?
<haasteem> DBO: why not?
<concept10> haasteem, dont mix repos unless you want breakage
<DBO> Iczer88, its not liking something in your hardware config...
<haasteem> ok
<Iczer88> what do you mean?
<DBO> Iczer88, could you try moving your IDE drive to master on IDE 0?
<azurehuesofblue> well, it seems to list programs that use it.
<Iczer88> cant, because my computer only got one Secondery IDE port :S
<azurehuesofblue> it may be hidden.
<Iczer88> dont know how to make it primary
<ATR2001> Hi
<DBO> Iczer88, how many CD drives do ou have?
<chris___> I had my "Fn" key workingon my old laptop but now with this new keyboard it isn't working nor the sound when playing a movie
<Iczer88> one
<chris___> ubuntu makes the sounds alright just VLC player doesn't play sound
<bkf> i cant conect
<DBO> Iczer88, is the same cable that is connected to the CD drive connected to the hard drive?
<azurehuesofblue> kingspawn: when I search for it, it frickin comes up
<edgardpacheco> Hello everybody
<Iczer88> yea :S
<deefzi> what is a segmentation fault?
<DBO> Iczer88, do you have another cable?
<chris___> any idea's anyone?
<bkf> the error is "host unreachable"
<eck> chris___:  are you in the audio group?
<DBO> bkf, connect to what?
<Iczer88> only got one IDE port :S
<bkf> amsn
<chris___> i am not sure if i am in a audio group?
<edgardpacheco> I want to form a LUG (Linux User Group), and it says that i have to announce it on "comp.os.linux.announce" what is that? a website?
<DBO> Iczer88, are you sure?  Ive never met a motherboard without 2
<Iczer88> one sec
<eck> chris___:  type groups on a command line
<chris___> ok
<eck> it should list all the groups you are a member of
<chris___> chris adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<concept10> edgardpacheco, look up usenet
<edgardpacheco> what is usenet? :S
<kuttekind> google it :p
<edgardpacheco> xD Ok thanks! :D
<concept10> look it up on wikipedia
<DBO> edgardpacheco, its a scary place, where the men are men and so are the women
<eck> ok i guess you are then...  if you weren't you wouldn't get sound when logged in, but you would still get it when logging on
<Iczer88> DBO --- check this link http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/asus-p5n32-sli-deluxe-nforce4ie/board-big.jpg
* concept10 laffs @ DBO 
<iqon> chris___: are you running dapper?
<kuttekind> lol DBO
<chris___> i got sound when i logged in
<chris___> no dapper
<chris___> breezer bagger 5.10
<DBO> Iczer88, that one has two
<azurehuesofblue> Sorry, I've reached frustration level 10 - close all windows and deep breathe ... lol
<chris___> should i upgrade?
<Iczer88> the second one is floppy
<DBO> Iczer88, no, there is a floppy and two ide
<chris___> i mean like i won't lose my information right iqon
<kuttekind> okay im running breezy on an acer aspire 1692 wmli i can't get the gigabit lan to work and the wireless wont work either
<iqon> chris___: there was a prob with one of the updated dapper packages the other day that prevented sound from working
<kuttekind> is anyone prepared to help a linux noob :p
<NoUse> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<chris___> oh ok iqon it isn't stable so i can understand ;)
<DBO> Iczer88, one is right next to your ram and the other (on the picture) is a about 2 inches left and blue
<xbox_sky> hmm
<xbox_sky> I wonder if ubuto is a real shell bot
<Iczer88> oh
<Iczer88> i didnt know that
<DBO> Iczer88 =)
<Saifism> i'm having problem to get my modem drivers
<Iczer88> gonna change it in 10min on the phone now
<chris___> you think i shud wait iqon, for dapper to be stable and install it without loosing anything, i mean like it shud fix the sound since it will update the drivers and what not
<chris___> otherwise if you know what else to try let me know
<chris___> DBO got any ideas?
<chris___> :)
<Saifism> i wan't to download My modem drivers
<DBO> chris___, breezy or dapper (sorry havent even been reading your issue)
<xbox_sky> guys http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ is one thing, but there's another bigger paste site, anyone got a link?
<chris___> breezy
<DBO> did you fn keys ever work chris___ ?
<xbox_sky> ah pastebin
<kuttekind> i don't get the whole copy paste thingy
<chris___> yes on my old keyboard it did work
<kuttekind> what do u need to copy paste?
<chris___> now dell got me a new keyboard and doesn't work
<DBO> chris___, what do you want the keys to do?
<Saifism> from where i can download AC'97 Modem Drivers ?
<chris___> Fn and the audio keys
<edgardpacheco> hey
<edgardpacheco> from where do i enter to news:Comp.Os.Linux.Announce?
<xbox_sky> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<xbox_sky> ah
<chris___> DBO i think it will be a good idea to reinstall, ubuntu i mean like they gave me a new 60 gb hard drive
<DBO> chris___, not sure about the fn keys (sorry, never use laptops), but you can set the sound keys in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<edgardpacheco> from where do i enter Comp.Os.Linux.Announce
<DBO> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<xbox_sky> ^_^
<DBO> i love that one, it makes me feel are warm and fuzzy inside
<xbox_sky> yeah it's a goodie
<chris___> is there a way to backup my samba network settings and proftp settings?
<edgardpacheco> Hello People
<edgardpacheco> :)
<chris___> i think ill reinstall ubuntu
<Adyeths> how can I make the cups web interface let me add a printer in Dapper?
<kuttekind> hmm
<kingspawn> !printing
<ubotu> I heard printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<kuttekind> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<kuttekind> ...
<DBO> chris, just copy /etc/samba/smb.conf and /etc/proftpd.conf to a CD.  you may want to make notes of what extra users had been created in this process as you will need to recreate them
<kingspawn> haha
<kingspawn> kuttekind: whats the trouble?
<kuttekind> :p
<chris___> ok thanks DBO :)
<kuttekind> my network on my laptop
<danboid> I need to compile the latest ndiswrapper so I need matching kernel image and source. Why then can I only see images for 2.6.12 and kernel source for 2.6.11 under breezy?
<kuttekind> not working at all
<kingspawn> kuttekind: wireless?
<kuttekind> both
<Adyeths> that won't help me. I'm trying to add the fake printer that cups-pdf is supposed to provide. its not autodetected in dapper though.
<kuttekind> gigabit lan and wlan
<xbox_sky> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<iqon> chris___: i'm not having any regular problems with dapper, but unless you're willing to lose data/time if something goes wrong i would wait
<kingspawn> kuttekind: does it detect them at all?
<kuttekind> yes :) ^^
<edgardpacheco> i have a little question :), how do i enter to comp.os.linux.announce?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: heh, well, then the gigabit should be okay sette opp?
<DBO> chris___, in general I do not advice going to dapper right now.  Stick with the stable, less headaches for you =)
<kuttekind> kingspawn i've even tried to config them like the network of my other pc
<kingspawn> s/sette/setting
<xbox_sky> is ubotu bot open source?
<kuttekind> wow okay
<chris___> iqon, i think 5.10 is good :) i mean like dapper will have problem like DBO says
<kuttekind> first of all
<chris___> whats the advantage for dapper?
<kuttekind> kingspawn i've found a forumentry about it
<DBO> chris___, its cooler!  but it has bugs from time to time as its still in beta
<kuttekind> kingspawn but it's just very confusing since i'm new to linux its just like gibberish to me
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<kingspawn> kuttekind: okay, why doesnt it work when you set it up like the rest of the lan? are you using static ip or dhcp?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: we'll try working through it
<kuttekind> dhcp :)
<chris___> DBO i shall wait ha, i want to experince that cool dapper :) so i'll install dapper on my hard drive dell gave me when its stable
<danboid> I need the latest ndiswrapper- any ideas (see above problem)
<kingspawn> kuttekind: okay, open a terminal and type  dhcpcd eth0 (presuming that is the gigabit)
<kuttekind> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78473&highlight=1692
<kuttekind> look that should help me
<DBO> chris___, good idea =)
<kuttekind> but i don't know how to start
<chris___> i gave dell back a 6gb hard drive today and recived a 60gb :)
<chris___> DBO thanks for everything :)
<kuttekind> i've downloaded the acerhk thingy
<DBO> =)
* chris___ passes DBO fresh pot of coffee , thansk again for everyone that helped me out
<kingspawn> kuttekind: hm? if its detected, why do you need additional drivers?
<kuttekind> eth1 is the gigabit
<Adyeths> so... how can I make the cups web interface let me add a printer in Dapper? I keeps wanting me to put in a user and password but none of my usernames or passwords will work.
<kuttekind> well
<kuttekind> because this laptop is annoying i guess i dno
<chris___> just going to wait for dapper to arrive :) then reinstall on my other hard drive, i got all my backing up to do all thanks to DBO :)
<kuttekind> okay lemme check it first :p
<chris___> DBO thanks :)
<chris___> bye everyone
<DBO> laters
<kingspawn> kuttekind: well, lets try getting the eth1 working first
<danboid> why is there no matching kernel image/ source in breezy?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: that means dhcpcd eth1
<kuttekind> lol
<alexcamilo> Hello, What are the recommended system requirements for playing stuff like DivX and Mpeg-4?
<fredwork> How come my gateway will not stay set?  I have tried route add default gw 192.168.1.1 and if I reload the ethernet interface or reboot the computer it goes away.
<kuttekind> grrr
<kingspawn> alexcamilo: whatcha got?
<alexcamilo> celeron 550 mhz
<kuttekind> kingspawn: dhcpcd command not found
<alexcamilo> 256mb ram. possibly more
<kingspawn> kuttekind: try dhclient eth1
<danboid> alex: that'll befine
<DBO> alexcamilo, you can definately run it
<alexcamilo> cool.
<kuttekind> wooha
<kuttekind> kingspawn i got a responce :p
<kuttekind> unknown hardware address type 776
<concept10> anyone use SQLite with Ruby on Rails here?
<alexcamilo> cool
<kuttekind> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<fliegenderfrosch> i've got a problem with my rsync-script: i'm trying to synchronize my mp3player with the music folder on my pc, but my script "rsync -a -v --delete /home/user/Musik/ /media/H100/MUSIC" always ends with errors. what can i do?
<kuttekind> and some more stuff like that
<kingspawn> kuttekind: sudo dhclient eth1
<kingspawn> kuttekind: with just about anything i say, prepend "sudo"
<kingspawn> kuttekind: I forget it all the time
<DBO> kingspawn, thats going to bite you in the rear...
<kuttekind> kingspawn: i've should've known better :p i've seen it quite alot now
<sskroeder> pp
<kuttekind> hmm
<kingspawn> DBO: I'll give your rear... (eh.. ;)
<kingspawn> s/your/you!
<danboid> sudo -s is my ubuntu fave
<DBO> kingspawn, no thanks, I already have my rear
<kingspawn> good
<kuttekind> dhcpdiscover on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<kuttekind> and so on
<kuttekind> no working leases in persisten database - sleeping
<kingspawn> kuttekind: and you're sure there is a working dhcp-server on your lan?
<kuttekind> hmm
<kuttekind> nope :p
<DBO> kuttekind, describe you LAN please
<kuttekind> everything goes automatically i don't really worry much about the lan
<Nykheyn> hello. a friend of mine wants to know: does it exist the command alsaconf on ubuntu? (in the package alsa-utils)
<kuttekind> its a simple router minding its own business
<DBO> kingspawn, yeah, router... DHCP server
<kuttekind> ...
<kingspawn> hm
<DBO> kingspawn, what do you think of cutting out the middle man and just going static?
<kingspawn> DBO: its what I always do :)
<kuttekind> well man
<kuttekind> the linux pc upstairs runs with dhcp
<kuttekind> and there's not prob there
<DBO> kuttekind, are you sure your cabling is working?
<eck> Nykheyn: I don't think so
<kuttekind> lol
<Nykheyn> hello. a friend of mine wants to know: does it exist the command alsaconf on ubuntu? (in the package alsa-utils) **attempt no.2
<kuttekind> yes
<Nykheyn> ah, sorry, thanks :)
<kingspawn> kuttekind: you know what kind of chipset your network card runs on?
<sskroeder> polpak, good news .... i presented the idea of having the servers running Ubuntu today - and after the cheifs had a brief meeting - it was green-lighted .. apache/php will go on test first -- and if all goes well, db and mailserver will follow on ubuntu (we had decided to migrate from solaris to linux anyway - but i'm thrilled that it's going to be ubuntu and not mandriva, that is going to be the distro *S*)
<kuttekind> im not big into hardware
<kuttekind> but
<kuttekind> i can look it up
<Nykheyn> eck, the equivalent on ubuntu what is?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: try typing dmesg | grep eth
<polpak> sskroeder, =)
<kingspawn> polpak: hey polpak, you're in here too
<polpak> kingspawn, yeah =)
<kuttekind> okay
<eck> Nykheyn: I *think* you need to use the graphical tools... I don't really remember other than that I was frustrated with alsaconf not being around when I didn't have sound in Breezy
<kingspawn> polpak: nice to see
<kuttekind> kingspawn what do u need from it
<kuttekind> what do i need to look for
<Iczer88> Im back:D
<kingspawn> kuttekind: the entries on eth1
* polpak is an ubuntu junkie =)
<Nykheyn> eck, thanks.
<DBO> Iczer88, ok, where were we?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: if there are multiple lines, paste them on pastebin
<Iczer88> im going to add a cable now
<kuttekind> oh boy
<kingspawn> polpak: Hehe, its definitely a nice distro
<DBO> Iczer88, oh yes, i remember now, ok, go ahead and put each device on its own channel
<polpak> kingspawn, the best one I've tried so far
<kuttekind> no ipv6 routers present
<Iczer88> havent seen that IDE port before , they can realy hide them  :-p ;)
<kuttekind> eth 0 says
<DBO> they try hard Iczer88, but just remember its IS there somewhere
<Iczer88> hehe yea :-p
<kingspawn> kuttekind: we dont care about eth0 right now, what about eth1?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: and that no ipv6 routers are present isnt important
<Iczer88> DBO --- do you got msn?
<kuttekind> kingspawn: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] 
<kuttekind> okay
<DBO> Iczer88, yes, why?
<kuttekind> well thats all it says at eth1
<kingspawn> kuttekind: oh. then we have probably got ourselves a problem.
<kuttekind> ^^
<Elazar> Can anyone recommend a good subversion client for Ubuntu?
<kuttekind> might have figured that much :p
<Iczer88> DBO --- would be nice to talk more some day
<Iczer88> not very often in here
<kingspawn> kuttekind: Heh, well, that driver you downloaded, what format is it in?
<kuttekind> hmm
<kuttekind> i've only downloaded the acerhk
<kuttekind> i've got no idea how to get my hands on the ipw2200 driver
<kingspawn> kuttekind: is that wireless only?
<Ditiris> I'm trying to install MATLAB and I get the error message "bash: /media/cdrom/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied" trying to run the install file.
<kuttekind> nope
<kingspawn> kuttekind: well, the ipw2200 module is already in your system
<kuttekind> it has gigabit lan
<kuttekind> but it won't work
<kingspawn> kuttekind: it wont work?
<Sivik> ipw2200 sucks
<kuttekind> it won't work
<Sivik> almost as bad as the support for bcm 43xx
<Sivik> kuttekind: then your doing it wrong
<DBO> Sivik, please keep the inflamatory banter to a minimum =)
<Sivik> sorry
<kuttekind> lol sivik :p
<kingspawn> kuttekind: eh, does the acerhk-thingy you downloaded have the gigabit-driver?
<kuttekind> i know :(
<Ditiris> Anyone have any idea what the problem might be?
<kingspawn> Ditiris: sudo install-file
<kuttekind> no it does not
<kingspawn> kuttekind: what _does_ it have?
<AnsiC> hello
<kuttekind> damn
<AnsiC> if i do other time make menuconfig and i add one support built-in
<Ditiris> kingspawn, sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom/install: Permission denied
<AnsiC> i need recompile other time the modules
<AnsiC> ?=
<kingspawn> Ditiris: oh, it is trying to access a file on your cdrom called install. is it there?
<Ditiris> kingspawn, -r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 39173 2006-02-06 13:35 /media/cdrom/install
<kuttekind> kingspawn: i don't know it has something to do about the acerhotkeys
<kuttekind> so i think they are drivers for the acer hotkeys but they also help to make wlan and bluetooth work
<dabaR> If you put a live CD into a computer, and boot it, and all you get it weird graphical goo, even in the console, is there anything you can do to get that working?
<Ditiris> kingspawn, yep, the install file is there.
<kingspawn> Ditiris: then it is quite weird that sudo cant execute it
<kingspawn> kuttekind: ehm, well, okay, lets see here. getting a bit stumped now.
<Ditiris> kingspawn, it's acting like i don't have permission to execute the file, but i'm running all these commands from a gksudo terminal anyway...
<kingspawn> kuttekind: and wireless I have no idea about, I never use anything that isnt corded up real good
<DBO> dabaR, try a different live boot?
<kingspawn> Ditiris: a gksudo terminal? just run a normal terminal, and sudo the command
<tristanbob> anyone got vmware tools successfully installed in a virtual Dapper system?
<kingspawn> Ditiris: gksudo is crazy
<Jimmey__> kingspawn, why?
<gnomefreak> tristanbob: try #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<kuttekind> oh btw kingspawn what if the ipw2200 wlan driver isn't installed
<kuttekind> how can i install it then?
<vinadelmar> hi all. i got "x include missing" when i try to compile. i've read somewhere that i need the xorg devel package installed but when i try to find it on ubuntu package nothing is found. any help appreciated. thanks.
<dabaR> DBO: different version of Ubuntu, like an older one?
<Ditiris> kingspawn, sudo: unable to execute /cdrom/install: Permission denied
<Ditiris> kingspawn, this thing is insane.
<kingspawn> Jimmey__: just because I have had problems running normal commands with gksudo :)
<DBO> dabaR, I meant more like Knoppix
<Jimmey__> kingspawn, okay :P
<tristanbob> gnomefreak: Thanks, I headed there now
<kingspawn> Ditiris: holy wonders, batman
<kingspawn> kuttekind: just do modprobe -l ipw2200 to see if you have it
<eck> vinadelmar: i think the package is xserver-xorg-dev
<dabaR> DBO: OK, good idea, I will try that.
<kuttekind> k
<kingspawn> kuttekind: it will list some /lib/modules/blahblah directory
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: what does your prompt look like user@pc$ or user@pc#
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, jtmiller@ferrari:/usr/local/MATLAB/R2006a$
<Ditiris> i have to launch the install from the directory where I want to plunk matlab down.
<Jimmey__> I'm on my way, from misery to happiness today..
<kuttekind> kingspawn yup it does ^^
<Jimmey__> Uhuh, uhuh, uhuh, uhuh..
<kingspawn> Jimmey__: buying beer?
<Ditiris> of course, that's all contingent on me being able to run a file i have permissions to...
<Jimmey__> kingspawn, too young :P
<kingspawn> kuttekind: well, then modprobe ipw2200 will insert it into the kernel, but more than that i dont know about the wireless
<kingspawn> Jimmey__: when did that stop you? ;)
<kuttekind> :)
<kuttekind> its okay
<kuttekind> i just want to have network i don't really care about the wireless
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: is this a file you can save to your home dir than try to run it?
<kuttekind> kingspawn it is dualboot with xp anyway if i want wireless i can get on xp
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, i suppose i could copy the entire CD and try to run it
<crunchyfish> i don't know if anyone has any advice, but i'm running winxp on a 120gb hard drive and i have a second 40gb hard drive that i've completely wiped. i've tried five or six times now to install ubuntu onto that second drive using ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso and every time during the install portion after you take the disc out and it restarts, it freezes between 70 and 80%
<kingspawn> kuttekind: heh, okay. two secs.
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: is it one file on the cd or the full cd?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: do  sudo lshw -C NET
<vinadelmar> eck, thanks but it is still unknown. would xserver-xorg and/or xserver-xorg-common work ?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: and look for info related to your eth1
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, the install file is just a shell script that launches the install
<Jimmey__> crunchyfish, first things first - For the time being, you're probably better off using a 32bit system.
<kuttekind> okay
<kuttekind> well the forum link is all the info i got at the moment
<kingspawn> crunchyfish: might give acpi=off noapic nolapic a try at boot time
<vinadelmar> i have alot of file in /usr/include/X11 but it seems that it is not what is missing
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<btaylor5619> Does anyone here have an answer to a question that I have?
<crunchyfish> oh ok, so i don't have to use the 64 bit one just because i have a 64 bit processor?
<kuttekind> erm
<gnomefreak> crunchyfish: correct
<kuttekind> that gave me a big fat nothing...
<kingspawn> kuttekind: thats is so not good
<crunchyfish> yeah kingspawn, the acpi config part is where it freezed twice
<eck> vinadelmar: you don't have an x server installed?
<_jason> btaylor5619: depends on the question
<Jimmey__> btaylor5619, ask it..
<crunchyfish> and sometimes it will just reboot instead of freezing
<crunchyfish> i'll try downloading the 32 bit one for now, thanks
<btaylor5619> Is there an RSS reader that comes with Ubuntu?
<kuttekind> kingspawn: oh yeah i had to disable acpi to make ubuntu boot :p
<r0xoR> should i use SMP for an AMD64 system?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: what kind of motherboard is it? acer something something
<r0xoR> or do they not need it?
<kuttekind> erm
<kingspawn> kuttekind: heh, yeah, lots of people do
<r0xoR> or was that intel/hyperthreading i'm thinking of that needs SMP even on single proc systems
<jenos> HOLA COMO ESTAS
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jimmey__> !es
<Jimmey__> Damnit ompaul :(
<jenos> QUIEN QUIERE HABLAR
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<btaylor5619> !es
<_jason> !+es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jimmey__> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<ompaul> they have gone
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<btaylor5619> er...
<r0xoR> anyone?
<r0xoR> oh well, whatever
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: thats alot of crap that needs to be transferred. im pretty sure it will work but i cant be 100
<gnomefreak> %
<btaylor5619> does anyone here know Ubuntu's RSS reader?
<ompaul> r0xoR, you have a point but I don't know
<_jason> btaylor5619: liferea is a nice one
* Adyeths wonders if anyone has shown up who knows how to fix this cups-pdf problem that he's having.
<btaylor5619> !liferea
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, btaylor5619
<_jason> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: (feed aggregator for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.7b-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1612 kB
<gnomefreak> wondering why if you cd'ed into cd file that the .sh file is why you cant run it
<_jason> gnomefreak: what?
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, what do you mean?
<Ditiris> lol
<_jason> I read that three times :)
<kuttekind> can't find motherboard info
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: you have mounted the cdrom?
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, yeah, it auto-mounted
<brandon__> i'm trying to compile a program, and the configure script asks for tcl's configuration info, which it says it can't find. tcl is installed, but i think ubuntu calls it "tcl8.4" instead of "tcl 8.4" and that's why it appears to be missing. anything i can do about it?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: we are getting a little thin here.. :/
<_jason> brandon__: do you have the -dev package?
<brandon__> tcl's dev package?
<kuttekind> kingspawn yeah i know i'm sorry
<kuttekind> its an acer aspire 1692 wmli
<gnomefreak> brandon__: tcl8.4-dev  or whatever version of tcl is installed
<kuttekind> i can tell u what kind of processor it is i can give you the type of ram the 3d card anything
<kuttekind> but the motherboard o0
<_jason> brandon__: when you compile something, you usually need the foo-dev package when something requires foo
<brandon__> i see
<kuttekind> kingspawn: i've found it
<gnomefreak> _jason: you can run an .sh file from a cd or would coping the cd to a folder make more sense?
<_jason> gnomefreak: you'd have to do sh file.sh I believe
<crunchyfish> belarc is decent for finding out your motherboard, but that may only be for windows
<kingspawn> kuttekind: okay?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: also do modprobe -l tg3
<_jason> gnomefreak: but copying would work too of course
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: i would transfer it to home or whatever dir you choose than run it.
<prospero2005> Are there any front ends for beagle ?
<kuttekind> hmm
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, yeah, my cp -r is bringing the system to its knees as we speak - err... type.
<gnomefreak> _jason: he cant run the sh foo.sh while its in cdrom (thought was starnge)
<kuttekind> i can see /lib/modules/ and so on
<kingspawn> kuttekind: hey, tell me, are you still booting with acpi off?
<gnomefreak> Ditiris: i find it easier to drag and drop it sometimes
<kuttekind> yes
<eck> prospero2005: best if you are on breezy, deskbar if you are on dapper
<kingspawn> kuttekind: agh, too bad, found a couple of people saying that editing the menu.lst and adding acpi=off to kernel boot fixed your problems
<kuttekind> lol :D
<kuttekind> right ^^
<kingspawn> kuttekind: you are sure you didnt just use acpi=off in the install?
<manusmad> hey everyone, can anyone help me with install problems with 64-bit ubuntu 5.1?
<kuttekind> i'm sure
<kuttekind> its impossible to boot without acpi off
<kingspawn> kuttekind: heh, okay. then I dont know, Im afraid
<kuttekind> thank you for your help :)
<kuttekind> i just
<kingspawn> no
<kingspawn> eh
<kingspawn> np
<kuttekind> i still want to try out the thing i found in the forum
<kuttekind> okay
<kuttekind> what i did was this sudo echo "options ipw2200 led=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200
<manusmad> someone, anyone please help
<kuttekind> and it said bash bla bla bla permission denied
<kingspawn> manusmad: you must state your problem
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, lol good news, bad news
<kingspawn> kuttekind: you got permission denied using sudo?
<prospero2005> I installed the deskbar package. How would I start it?
<kuttekind> lol yes :p
<Ditiris> gnomefreak, good news, install worked fine from home directory.  bad news, cdrom device now inaccessible.
<void^> the redirection isn't covered by sudo
<void^> use | sudo tee or something
<eck> prospero2005: right click on the gnome panel and then use Add to panel
<kuttekind> | sudo
<kingspawn> void^: ah, I missed that one
<kuttekind> like that?
<prospero2005> dang, I'm kde
<eck> prospero2005: i'm sure there's some kde packages, but i'm not sure what they are
<prospero2005> eck thanks
<jeighke> I'm trying to find where the default umask is set, anyone?
<kingspawn> jeighke: its set with the umask command
<jeighke> i mean for all future logins
<manusmad> i tried ubuntu 5.1 64bit install on my AMD Athlon 64bit 3000+ processor with Asus K8S-MX MB ... cannot find my logical partitions in the partition manager.
<kingspawn> jeighke: /etc/login.defs
<jeighke> redirected me to pam.d
<DBO> jeighke, /etc/profile
<jeighke> tried that
<kuttekind> void^: the sudo tee gave me permission denied too
<jeighke> and the.profile, .bashrc
<manusmad> kingspawn: problem stated
<kingspawn> manusmad: indeed, now we'll see if someone can help you out
<kingspawn> kuttekind: just edit /etc/modprobe.d/ipw2200 and put that line in yourself
<robin_> why can't i apt-get vlc, i can't imagine ubuntu not suporting the best cros platform media player...
<kingspawn> robin_: you can :)
<_jason> robin_: enable universe
<kingspawn> !universe
<DBO> !tell robin_ about repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<kingspawn> haha
<sixtywatt> can anyone recommend a good torrent client besides azureus?
<kingspawn> we got him there about the repos
<kuttekind> this just got worse
<robin_> thx
<paulo> alguem usa HP 1020 no ubuntu?
<void^> kuttekind: what did you run, exactly?
<kuttekind> kingspawn : ipw2200 doesn't even exist :s
<eck> sixtywatt: rtorrent is nice, if you don't mind a cli client
<kuttekind> the file isn't there in the folder
<sixtywatt> eck, thank you I will check it out now
<manusmad> someone plz help cannot find my partitions while installing ubuntu 5.1 on SATA HDD
<crimson> i need to install my driver but i can't be in X to do it
<_jason> crimson: what driver?
<crimson> nvidia graphics driver
<megadeth> chileans?? or sourthAMEICANS?
<_jason> ubotu: tell crimson about nvidia
<crimson> _jason: thank you
<kuttekind> manusmad: are those partitions to any use?
<paulo> anybody use HP 1020 in ubuntu?
<david324132> Hey. Does anyone know how to use the "xmacrorec" command?
<david324132> Just an example call will do
<manusmad> kuttekind: i have winxp running and cleared one partition 10GB for inst. ubuntu
<megadeth> alguien que sea sudamericano o que hable espaol?
<_jason> david324132: I've used it, now remembering how is a different story.  Let me play with it
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kuttekind> no hablo mucho espanol perdon
<r0xoR> building a kernel on ubuntu takes WAY too long
<david324132> _jason: Thanks. I just have no clue what the "remote_display" argument is ^^
<kuttekind> okay manusmad i've made a dualboot on my laptop
<kuttekind> i can give you the site
<kuttekind> just give me a sec :)
<robin_> can I force apt to install vlc on dapper?, or (apt says the packet may be stuck in 'incoming') is it just not ready for dapper yet?
<manusmad> ok
<nekostar> well
<nekostar> at least the repositories are good
<_jason> david324132: xmacrorec :0.0, that's usually the right display to use.
<nekostar> robin_,
<nekostar> lemme try
<r0xoR> what's the rationale behind building a .deb to install a kernel when "make && make modules_install && make install" works just fine with 2.6
<nekostar> because it often fucks fup r0xoR
<david324132> _jason: My mouse disappears -_-. haha
<polpak> r0xoR, to make uninstalling a kernel easier?
<kuttekind> manusmad : http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/
<kuttekind> here you go
<nekostar> polpak, that doesnt really apply
<kuttekind> that should help you
<r0xoR> mmm... it takes way longer though
<r0xoR> but ok
<nekostar> one can just add on that last command checkinstall make install
<manusmad> thanks i will refer it and get back to you
<nekostar> which works fine with every single thing ive tossed at it so far
<kuttekind> make sure you back some stuff up
<manusmad> ok
<kuttekind> manusmad : it is alot of work :p
<kuttekind> i did it at a lanparty ^^
<Delaril> hi, could anyone help me out with some shell commands to fix a damaged drive?
<nekostar> !flood
<ubotu> I heard flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<david324132> _jason: I have a stupid question for you. How can I register for Freenode?
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
* Hexidigital gets excited at the thought of a lanparty
<FennyLAP> can anyone here help me with a grub install
<_jason> ompaul: too quick for me
<FennyLAP> it is installing on the wrong drive :\
<david324132> !register
<kuttekind> lol
<ompaul> _jason, whats wrong with you guys tonight :)
<nekostar> robin_,
<nekostar> check this link
<robin_> yeah
<_jason> david324132: seems just xmacrorec :0, works too
<david324132> _jason: Thanks
<_jason> david324132: do you know what xmacrorec2 is for?
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13035 robin_
<nekostar> see?
<nekostar> worked great
<nekostar> try " sudo apt-get -f install "
<david324132> _jason: Nope. I've never even heard of it
<nekostar> should fix stuff
<nekostar> if i remember the tag correctly
<nekostar> if you still have trouble
<nekostar> do " sudo apt-get clean "
<nekostar> then -f install
<nekostar> then install it
<nekostar> or use synaptic to remove and reinstall
<nekostar> i cant remember that tag
* _jason pulls nekostar's enter key from his keyboard and stomps on it
<vinadelmar> can someone confirm if there is something like xserver-xorg-dev in breezy ?
<Hexidigital> nekostar, what does the -f do with apt?
<nekostar> Hexidigital, i think of it as -fixstuff install
<nekostar> dont know what its supposedly named... try " man apt-get "
<kuttekind> kingspawn : ty for all the help i'm giving up slowly and see if i can find something else to help me
<Hexidigital> nekostar: good way to remember it :) thanks
<Delaril> could anyone please help me fix my damaged hdd?
<kingspawn> kuttekind: we gave it a shot :)
<kuttekind> ^^
<ompaul> Delaril, if its physical damage not really what do you mean by damaged
<kingspawn> Delaril: what do you mean by damaged?
<biovore> vinadelmar: apt-cache search xlib | grep dev
<Delaril> the partition table is intact
<kuttekind> okay delaril
<Delaril> but I can't run fsck
<kuttekind> grab a copy of xp
<kuttekind> boot it
<david324132> _jason: Does your mouse disappear as well when you run xmacrorec?
<kuttekind> choose repair
<kuttekind> and then do chkdsk -r
<nekostar> robin_, and it seems vlc works fine.
<kuttekind> and hope you don't fuck it up :p
<Delaril> kuttekind: tried, I get the message "seems to be damaged beyond repair" or something
<kuttekind> lol
<kuttekind> thats cute
<nekostar> though im of the opinion that its one of the worst players ever coded
<Toraman> selam
<kuttekind> i had that a while back too
<kingspawn> Delaril: what output do you get if you try to do fdisk -l /dev/hdx where x is your disk
<biovore> "seems to be damaged beyond repair"  -- aka fubared
<_jason> david324132: yeah, hmm didn't used to do that.  Are you running breezy?
<ompaul> Delaril, start a live cd mount the partition backup data
<eck> vinadelmar: maybe x-window-system-dev
<robin_> nekostar,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13036, i supose it's the NL version wich isn't ready. I'll add the english mirror for universe :P
<_jason> david324132: you mean xmacrorec right?
<david324132> _jason: Yeah, I'm using Breezy.
<nekostar> lemme look at it robin_
<david324132> _jason: Yeah, xmacrorec
<jadaz87> if i want to see if a package is installed from terminal how do i do that?
<biovore> jadaz87: dpkg -l | grep package
<nekostar> robin_, one second
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: apt-cache policy package
<david324132> _jason: Do you suggest compiling from the src on xmacrorec.sf.net?
<nekostar> translate my sources list first
<_jason> david324132: yes, my mouse disappears.  I think it's find
<Delaril> kingspawn: I get a list of my partition table
<david324132> _jason: i mean xmacro.sf.net, haha. ok
<biovore> Delaril: fdisk /dev/hda  (or what ever your HD is)
<Delaril> kingspawn: everything seems in order, correct filesystems
<Delaril> biovore: yeah I did that
<nekostar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13037  <<--- thats what i use robin_
<_jason> david324132: I haven't tried it, but it shouldn't be too difficult
<Hexidigital> what's the link for an irc channel?  is it irc://irc.freenode.net#channelname?
<Delaril> biovore: shows my partition table. any details you want?
<nekostar> notice that the backports and the cipherfunk  are commented out. but u better take out that breezy line.
<biovore> Delaril: can linux mount any of those partions?
<Hexidigital> eh... guess it is... it's underlined :)
<david324132> _jason: I'll probably just not worry about it. It was just for the sake of being lazy anyway
<jadaz87> biovore gnomefreak it is a package i manually installed
<nekostar> hope that helps :)
<Delaril> biovore: well, I've already mounted my reiserfs linux partition "hdb2"
<nekostar> !start a browser war
<ubotu> nekostar: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nekostar> eh damn it was somthing like that
<nekostar> :/
<_jason> david324132: only time I used it was to setup some stuff in xbindkeys, so that never got in the way
<Delaril> biovore: should I try mounting the windows partition?
<biovore> Delaril: you can try..
<przemek> Witam:)
<ompaul> nekostar, no wars in here
<kingspawn> Delaril: are you using grub as your bootmanager?
<ompaul> nekostar, blocked
<Delaril> kingspawn: yeah
<kingspawn> Delaril: have you tried rewriting it to the mbr?
<Delaril> kingspawn: I get error 17, sometimes error 18.
<Delaril> kingspawn: how do I do that?
<nekostar> ompaul, was working lately... when did they block it?
<biovore> Delaril: I am guessing you have a 2 HD system..
<nekostar> i see im still banned in +1 trition or wtf ever his name is is still a bitch lol
<biovore> Delaril: grub error 18,17?
<kingspawn> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<LinuxJones> nekostar: no wonder you were banned
<nekostar> funny thing... most of the time i do more fixing than getting fixed ~_~
<Delaril> biovore: I get this message: "mount: /dev/hdb1 has wrong device number or fs type ntfs not supported"
<ompaul> nekostar, you know the drill leave the language at the door please
<valentyn> who has problems using RHYTHMBOX?
<kingspawn> biovore: is that when you are trying to boot windows or linux?
<biovore> Delaril: you doing a sudo mount /dev/hdb1 -t ntfs /media/mount_point
<jadaz87> biovore gnomefreak it is a package i manually installed it was the dj mixing program mixxx
<s|k> what's the difference between a package and a dummy package?
<nekostar> ompaul, im clearly compairing a grumpy person to the proper nomer for a female dog; which are usually rather grumpy themselves. its a perfectly legit comparison.
<valentyn> dunno
<lampshade> what does ignoring uknown interface eth2 mean??
<biovore> kingspawn: ?
<lampshade> when I ifup something :-/
<nekostar> lampshade,
<kingspawn> biovore: ?
<biovore> lolz
<nekostar> eth0 is first then eth1 etc etc
<nekostar> you might have 2 cards and a network bridge in the chipsets
<nekostar> mine sees the bridge as a ethX addy
<Delaril> biovore: I should do that? I get the message "mount point /media/mount_point does not exist"
<lampshade> I have 3 cards now basically, eth0, which isn't up at all, eth1 which is up and talking to you  this way, and I just through in an old card to play around with, and iwconfig sees it, but it won't bring up at all
<robin_> nekostar,  lol, i had my sources pointing to the universe of breezy, while the rest was dapper :( my bad !!
<nekostar> lol robin_ that would do it.
<HymnToLife> Delaril> obviously /mount_point is a dir where you want to mount your stuff
<valentyn> who has problems using RHYTHMBOX?
<nekostar> personally i choose to enable universe and multiverse on everything.
<blind> I have no problems at all with rythmbox.
<nekostar> i dont care about liscensing as i own legit everything in windows.
<nekostar> besides. i came here b/c i was tired of pirating windows.
<biovore> Delaril: hmm grub error 17 is when grub can't find the select partion
<valentyn> thanx for answer
<lampshade> valentyn, me a little, but I have problems with all media players.  Banshee is the worst, try to play a song and then rearrange the columns hahah
<nekostar> or rather the key that was sold to me turned out to be pirated or something like that ~_~
<blind> I wasn't tired of pirating it. I was tired of USING it haha
<Delaril> HymnToLife: ah.
<nekostar> blind, that too
<ompaul> valentyn, tell people what you can;t do with it and then see if you get help
<nekostar> though this digital rights management better get cracked soon.
<jadaz87> blind me too i have been windows free for almost three months
<blind> so you pirated the software, but then bought the cd key? aha
<jadaz87> haha
<blind> nice. i've been windows free for like a month or so.
<nekostar> blind, the pc came with xp
<khafra> unzip unzips into the current dir, or into an arbitrary dir.
<nekostar> but i had to reinstall.
<nekostar> but they did not give me reinstall disks
<khafra> Is there any way I can unzip multiple files in different directories each into their own directory?
<nekostar> and the copy i had taken was corrupted
<blind> so you paid? lol
<nekostar> therefore i had to do something...
<blind> ametuer :P
<nekostar> so i downloaded a copy :P
<blind> amateur.
<biovore> Delaril: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/<inster_HD_device_here>  /media/<some_mount_point_here>
<blind> how the f.. do you spell that
<valentyn> Rhythmbox can't read the id3 tags from my songs and shows the wrong song duration
<nekostar> blind, the dvdrom drive was shit they gave me.
<blind> yeah it's amateur
<nekostar> and for the record
<ompaul> blind offtopic?
<FennyLAP> hey guys
<ompaul> :)
<blind>  :D
<khafra> Maybe with regex or something?  But I don't know what command would do it
<valentyn> hey
<FennyLAP> how do I boot off the cd?
<nekostar> i didnt HAVE to buy the key
<nekostar> :P
<FennyLAP> it keeps taking me to the setup screen
<Delaril> biovore: tried that now. still get "/dev/hdb1 has wrong device number or fs type ntfs not supported"
<khafra> Would I have to write a short perl script to do that?  I don't know perl
<blind> no, you didn't have to. but you DID
<blind> :P
<nekostar> ive got a few hundred [or had]  that worked at the time
<soundray> khafra: sounds like a matter of writing the right bash "for" one-liner.
<nekostar> yes i did
<FennyLAP> I want to get to bash not install
<nekostar> i was gonna sell the system
<nekostar> XD
<nekostar> to my brother
<robin_> nekostar, and it works. thanks, i realy wanted to make sure this pc works ok, it's a quad seat pc for some other ppl...
<nekostar> he wanted a legit key
<nekostar> XD
<nekostar> robin_,
<biovore> Delaril: is /dev/hdb1 your windows partion?
<Terminus> khafra: just an idea, but maybe you can use find and then pipe it to xargs? :)
<valentyn> hey
<Delaril> biovore: yes
<valentyn> hey
<g-henna> hi
<blind> brb
<valentyn> Rhythmbox can't read the id3 tags from my songs and shows the wrong song duration
<biovore> Delaril: whats on hda?
<khafra> Terminus: find would probably be part of the solution.  I guess I'll have to do some reading on xargs
<jadaz87> !tell nekostar about offtopic
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install xine-ui gxine mplayer-386
<g-henna> what packages do i need to install to be able to write, compile and execute java source code?
<Delaril> biovore: well, nothing. the master device is the cdrom
<nekostar> then run mplayer and go to preferences and select vo=xv
<ompaul> valentyn, wait 10 minutes to ask again
<biovore> Delaril: ah.. ok
<soundray> !java
<g-henna> preferrably with a free java implementation
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Terminus> khafra: something like 'find -iname *.zip|xargs -IARG unzip ARG -d ARG' maybe.
<valentyn> OK
<nekostar> jadaz87,
<nekostar> if you think thats offtopic your a f00l
<khafra> Terminus: maybe I'll give that a shot--hey, what's the worst that could happen?
<Delaril> biovore: stupid cable layout restriction forced me to have both my harddisks as slaves ><
<ompaul> nekostar, I think your windows conversation was offtopic
<biovore> Delaril: so 1 HD  parttion 1 is windows, and partion 2 (and others) are linux?
<nekostar> windows + ubuntu is very on topic.
* khafra quit (connection reset by peer)
<Terminus> khafra: the worst would probably not being to make a directory or make everything very messy. =D
<nalioth> nekostar: windows is off topic here
<nekostar> damn
<nekostar> fine ok nalioth
<jadaz87> nekostar this is a support channel not a operating system discussion panel
<Delaril> biovore: true.
<Terminus> or maybe him being disconnected is the worst that could happen. lol
<nekostar> jadaz87, unless you start talking about how to make something in windows work in ubuntu rite? dont forget that rite? ~_~
<nekostar> eh fuckkit
<jadaz87> nalioth has anything been done to speed up the Ubuntu boot process
<nekostar> nalioth, ban me for a while
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<[Gandhi] > buenas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> as you wish
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<biovore> Delaril: did you do a sudo modprobe ntfs?
<Delaril> biovore: nope
<Delaril> will do now
<Khaaaaan> Sup dawgs
<blind> What program would you use for burning a VCD in ubuntu? (don't tell me k3b, it's not working. I just burned one and it's 'corrupt')
<khaladan> i'm doing a server install of Dapper Drake 6.06, but i want to get x, gnome and gdm on there-- what packages do i need?
<jadaz87> blind k3b.....oh i see
<blind> gnome AND gdm?
<Delaril> biovore: now I get no error message while mounting... will check the directory structure
<lampshade> Anyone know?  unknown interface eth2=eth2?  wtf?
<nomad> I have a question, I try to play some music and no sound comes out,. Its clearly playing, i can see the time counting along, but still no sound.
<soundray> khaladan: all you need is ubuntu-desktop. It depends on the things you mention.
<biovore> Delaril: so it alive now..
<nalioth> khaladan: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion, please
<crimsun> nomad: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<biovore> Delaril: do a mount and see if it mounted it
<Delaril> biovore: directories and files are intact
<crimsun> nomad: then tell me the url
<khaladan> ubuntu-desktop is exactly what i don't want...
<deefzi> anyone running nforce/self-compiled kernel and have managed to install those drivers supplied by nvidia?
<soundray> khaladan: then look at the output of 'apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop' and pick-and-mix
<nomad> ds
<Delaril> biovore: it's mounted, ls shows directories and files fine
<nomad> crimsun: I don't see a url
<biovore> Delaril: ok.. so now you want to be able to boot windows I guess?
<nomad> oh wait a minute...
<Marsmensch> can wmf be played under linux
<lampshade> Marsmensch, I think some can
<Delaril> biovore: yes, but I can't boot ubuntu either. grub fails
<lampshade> lemme check real quick
<xbox_sky> What is the evaluation of the mathematical expression (log 100 - ln e * 2)?
<xbox_sky> :O
<soundray> Marsmensch: yes. You should install windows codecs -- look out for ubotu...
<blind> "K3b will create a VCD image from the given MPEG files, but these files must already be in VCD format." -- anyone happen to know what format that is? :\
<lampshade> log100 - 2
<soundray> !tell Marsmensch about w32codecs
<biovore> Delaril: oh.. ok.. well just re-setup grub then.. 1 sec, while I remember how to do this...
<Marsmensch> thx
<lampshade> pull down the 2 with the power rule and then ln(e) is just 1
<nomad> crimsun: Where do you want me to paste that?
<Delaril> biovore: but this is an ongoing problem I've been having. the boot sector seems to become damaged every now and then. but I've always been able to fix it with windows xp rescue mode
<FennyLAP> hey guys.. how do I get to a prompt from the cd instead of the installation process?
<_jason> math tutoring in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<valentyn> Rhythmbox can't read the id3 tags from my songs and shows the wrong song duration. Do someone know the problem?
<biovore> Delaril: well the error 17, and 18 look to me like you bios is moving stuff around on you
<Delaril> biovore: and in-depth hdd scan shows no physical damage to the disc
<lampshade> FennyLAP, ctrl+alt+F3 should get you to a console.  Use the F#'s
<biovore> Delaril: which totaly messes with grub
<PuMpErNiCkLe> valentyn: Aside from Rhythmbox being a lousy music player? :)
<biovore> Delaril: sudo grub-install
<Delaril> biovore: okay, so my motherboard is giving me problems then? any way to fix that?
<FennyLAP> that didnt work....
<biovore> Delaril: well welcome to the era of automagical..  its awsome when it works.. but a total pain in the but when it dosen't
<nomad> crimsun: Ok i went to the site and posted it there.
<hollywoodb> Delaril: tried memtest86 yet?  I've had bad memory cause filesystem corruption, even badblocks reported bad blocks that weren't actually there
<Delaril> biovore: but this has been a problem to a smaller or larger extent with my system the past year
<lampshade> Marsmensch, you don't have a link to one by chance?  I can definitely do wmv, I had to install  the windows codecs, however, but that wasn't hard.  I think it can but look for another source cause I'm not sure :-/
<valentyn> i dont understand you PuMpErNiCkLe
<[phiz] > what is the official way to upgrade firefox 1.0.7 to the latest
<FennyLAP> any other ideas on how to get to a prompt?
<HymnToLife> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<biovore> Delaril: booting up my dapper test box.. I'll give you instructions on how to install and setup grub..
<Delaril> hollywoodb: actually, the last time I fixed this problem it was my oldest RAM chip that was totally corrupted. the new one was all fine
<Marsmensch> hmm i have installed w32codecs now
<[phiz] > HymnToLife: it's not as easy as installing a new package? ok thanks
<biovore> Delaril: how you booting into linux right now?
<Delaril> hollywoodb: maybe my motherboard keeps corrupting my RAM? I only have 512 now, the chip is a couple of months old
<HymnToLife> [phiz] > It's not very difficult either, just a bunch of commands to run
<hollywoodb> Delaril: I had an nforce2 epox board that kept ruining DDR chips... turned out the capacitors on the mainboard were failing
<valentyn> Rhythmbox can't read the id3 tags from my songs and shows the wrong song duration. Do someone know the problem?
<Delaril> biovore: ubunty rescue mode
<Stormchaser> 'lo. A question: I have upgraded my distro yesterday to dapper, but I seem to have minor problems with the tablet driver... I can't use it as before... I have to click on the pad tp move the cursor, which is no go... Where can I configure the tablet?
<Hexidigital> i have googled for hours... does anyone know how to connect to a Ubuntu machine via VNC from a Windows XP machine?
<Flannel> Stormchaser: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Delaril> hollywoodb: aha... I've been thinking it might be something like that, actually. that means the power isn't stable, right?
<biovore> Delaril: ok.. you in just terminal mode?
<Delaril> biovore: yes
<Stormchaser> Flannel: Dog gone... Sorry...
<biovore> Delaril: ok,  you mounted your root partion somewhere?
<niggy> hi
<soundray> Hexidigital: log in on Ubuntu, run vino-preferences. Use vnc client on Windows as usual.
<hollywoodb> Delaril: yep, I had this exact issue: http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_30328/article.html
<Delaril> biovore: yup, hdb2 is mounted as root
<_jason> Hexidigital: realvnc.vom, download the free viewer
<_jason> Hexidigital: .com not .vom :)
<Hexidigital> soundray, jason: thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/starscalling]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<biovore> Delaril: so / is your HD then?
<valentyn> Rhythmbox can't read the id3 tags from my songs and shows the wrong song duration. Do someone know the problem?
<Delaril> biovore: my linux partitionm yes
<crimsun> valentyn: gstreamer plugin issue
<Delaril> hollywoodb: wow, interesting. this seems all too familiar...
<biovore> Delaril: ok, assume your running with / == /dev/hdb(something)
<biovore> Delaril: sudo grub-install /dev/hdb
<valentyn> crimsun, reinstall the gstreamer?
<crimsun> valentyn: no, it's not fixed (it's a MAD/id3 issue)
<Delaril> biovore: seems to have gone well
<Delaril> should I reboot and test now?
<valentyn> crimsun: what shold i do? use another player?
<biovore> ok it spit something back out hd0 (/dev/hdb) ?
<Delaril> hollywoodb: how did you fix the problem? new MB, or change capacitors?
<r0xoR> hi, i just recompiled my kernel and now my USB mouse stopped working in X
<biovore> r0xoR: did you enable usb support
<hollywoodb> Delaril: new motherboard, I needed an excuse to get an AMD 64-bit processor anyways ;)
<r0xoR> what gives? i compiled in both mouse and USB support
<_jason> I have 4 multimedia keys on my laptop.  xev catches them as XF86AudioPlay and so on.   However I restarted X with ctrl-alt-backspace and now, even though xev still catches them, metacity is not.  I have keybinds that used to work before I restarted X and now they are not working.  Any ideas, or am I in for a reboot?
<r0xoR> biovore: yup
<valentyn> you dont need the mouse in LINUX :)
<r0xoR> also, when i boot,i get a bunch of insmod messages saying "module not found"
<r0xoR> they're all video drivers
<r0xoR> which really is not much more than a minor annoyance because it slows down my boot time
<r0xoR> but still, it slows down my boot time
<Delaril> hollywoodb: hehe. I think I'm going to use this as an excuse to get rid of my 4-year-old, cheesy home modded, noisy and HUGE desktop and get a laptop =p
<msprauer> how can i get my vncserver to run with fluxbox
<r0xoR> i have a PS/2 mouse and i tried plugging it in and switching to /dev/psaux but that didn't work either
<eck> r0xoR: if you don't want modules to load then blacklist them
<r0xoR> and yeah i've restarted X with CTRL-ALT-Backspace each time
<r0xoR> eck: ok how
<Delaril> biovore: anything else I need to do before rebooting?
<soundray> msprauer: install x11vnc
<biovore> Delaril: check you /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<msprauer> soundray: okay, i'll give it a whorl
<hollywoodb> Delaril: heh, I bouth an antec Sonata II case with a bunch of acoustifoam... needs quieter fan and it weighs a ton, but its pretty quiet
<eck> r0xoR: create a blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d
<eck> r0xoR: name it whatever you want and for each module foo, put a line that says blacklist foo
<soundray> hollywoodb: I have that case, too. Nice and quiet, even without foam.
<Delaril> hollywoodb: I'm going to be moving around a lot the next few years, probably a new part of the country each year due to school.
<Delaril> biovore: how do I check it? which command? (I'm not familiar with shell commands at all)
<earl_> can someone help me setup my ATI fglrx driver 8.24 under dapper? I'm currently getting the following error in Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13039
<msprauer> soundray: now how do i use this? im reading the manpage
<eck> Delaril: less /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FennyLAP> is there no way to get to a standard prompt from the installation disk?
<Delaril> thanks eck =)
<eck> Delaril: or open it in a text editor like nano or gedit
<crimsun> nomad: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<soundray> msprauer: try running it from a terminal, no options needed. Chances are it figures out what you want by itself.
<drew> hello
<nomad> crimsun: whats the pastebin URL again?
<profoX`> hello
<crimsun> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<profoX`> itsi n the topic nomad
<msprauer> soundray: okay, gonna try now
<drew> hey can someone tell me how to generate a xorg.conf file in ubuntu
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> from memory, xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<zzz> FennyLAP: What do You mean under standard prompt? If You press ALT + F2, is it not that what You want?
<biovore> Delaril: you just need to check that the /dev/hdb (hd0) that grub-install said you had matches up with what root is (hd0,0) or what ever it is..
<drew> thanks
<nomad> crimsun: ok its um
<nomad> crimsun: up*
<msprauer> soundray: ahh okay, so i should just run that as a daemon on fluxbox startup
<crimsun> nomad: url?
<chamo> what's the dbus system alert I get at startup ? any idea ?!?
<Delaril> biovore: it's all good
<biovore> Delaril: ok reboot and see what it dose..  if you drop to a grub prompt on boot.. I'll tell you how to manual boot the box using grub.
<nomad> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13040
<soundray> msprauer: I haven't used it that way, but I reckon it should work just as well.
<biovore> (if you still online)
<msprauer> soundray: cool cool thangs
<Delaril> biovore: I'm on a seperate pc, so that's fine
<Delaril> but how do I exit "less"?
<biovore> Delaril: q
<Delaril> ah
<crimsun> nomad: in a Terminal type: amixer -c0 sset 'Front' 80% && amixer -c0 sset 'Front' on
<FennyLAP> zzz.. alt F2 does nothing for me
<FennyLAP> it just says boot: and thats it
<valentyn> Rhythmbox can't read the id3 tags from my songs and shows the wrong song duration. Do someone know the problem?
<biovore> valentyn: did you install the id tag lib?
<zzz> FennyLAP: I don' t understand well. Do You mean during installation process? What about ctrl + alt + F2?
<soundray> FennyLAP: boot it to the point where it asks the first question
<netgeek60> I installed Dapper beta 1 last week... How can I now upgrade to Dapper Beta 2?
<Flannel> netgeek60: just update
<valentyn> biovore: which packge?
<gnomefreak> netgeek60: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<biovore> netgeek60: apt-get upgrade, apt-get update
<biovore> valentyn: do a apt-cache seach libtag
<netgeek60> Ok - I thought it may be dist-upgrade
<Delaril> biovore: but I can't do a soft shutdown or reboot... "shutdown: timeout/writing control channel /dev/initctl"
#ubuntu 2006-05-04
<valentyn> biovore: i'll try
<biovore> Delaril: just manualy umount everything you can.. then mount root as read-only then type sync then just power off the box
<r0xoR> god that's retarded, why doesn't my mouse work anymore?
<FennyLAP> doesnt do anything zzz.. I need it so I can install grub from command line
<FennyLAP> but I Cant get there from the installation cd
<biovore> Delaril: (mount -o remount,ro / )
<r0xoR> i've got USB compiled in for sure
<gnomefreak> netgeek60: you can use dist-upgrade the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is dist-upgrade will grap kernel updates along with everything else apt-get upgrade doesnt get kernels and some other stuff
<r0xoR> i have a /dev/input/mice file
<nomad> crimsun: did that, now what?
<eck> r0xoR: there are a bunch of different usb systems
<gnomefreak> netgeek60: that above is if you leave your sources.list aloone
<zzz> ok, but You have a bootod system, or are You in install process?
<eck> r0xoR: ehci, uhci, etc.
<biovore> r0xoR: /dev/input/mouse <-- got that one?
<zzz> FennyLAP: ok, but You have a bootod system, or are You in install process?
<soundray> FennyLAP: you have to actually boot it. Hit enter and wait for the first dialog, then try Alt-F3 again
<FennyLAP> I have booted my system and it boots from the cd
<Delaril> biovore: /media/hdb1: device is busy
<FennyLAP> ah.. let me try that
<crimsun> nomad: play some music
<r0xoR> biovore: no i have /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouse0
<Delaril> biovore: that's the windows partition
<r0xoR> biovore: and i've tried both of them in xorg.conf
<zzz> FennyLAP: And what is on your screen now?
<nomad> crimsun: lol, i'll do that then :D
<eod_punk> Hell all
<biovore> Delaril: you have a shell in that directory.. you have something using it.
<eod_punk> *hello all
<eck> r0xoR: you can test them without starting x by using cat /dev/input/mice and then moving your mouse around
<nomad> crimsun: thanks alot, its working great
<crimsun> nomad: np
<hintswen> how do i set up ftp?
<r0xoR> eck: k
<biovore> r0xoR: you tried evdev?
<FennyLAP> just all blank with a blkinking cursor
<r0xoR> ok, no love on cat /dev/input/mice
<biovore> Delaril: lsof | grep /media/hdb1
<soundray> FennyLAP: try Alt-F2 -- still the same?
<Delaril> biovore: oh. well, I seem to learn a bit about how shell works now, at least
<r0xoR> it should come out with some funny characters y/n?
<r0xoR> moving the mouse did nothing
<r0xoR> biovore: no what's evdev?
<eck> r0xoR: yeah, you should get funny characters
<r0xoR> eck: yeah i've done that before long time ago...
<r0xoR> so, no funny characters here
<biovore> Delaril: or you can do a safe, but dirty shutdown... just do sync and poweroff
<hintswen> how do i set up ftp?(so i can ftp my computer from a different computer)
<FennyLAP> anyone know how to see my kernal images from the boot prompt>?
<r0xoR> lspci -v | grep HCI
<Delaril> biovore: "lsof: can't fopen(/proc/mounts)"
<r0xoR> shows OHCI and EHCI
<biovore> r0xoR: evdev is a new interface for hardware..  It allows allot of those extra buttons on your mouse to work.
<soundray> hintswen: install ftpd. Better yet, use a more modern protocol, like ssh
<biovore> Delaril: just sudo sync
<r0xoR> ohhhh, crap lol! i did UHCI not OHCI hahaha
<soundray> FennyLAP: Hit tab
<biovore> Delaril: then hard off
<hintswen> i use SSH but i need a way to transfer files from this computer onto my ubuntu
<r0xoR> but yet that doesn't explain why my regular PS/2 mouse doesn't work either
<zzz> FennyLAP: I bet You cannot. (if You mean what grub gives You after bios).
<hintswen> can SSH do that?
<r0xoR> anyway, i'll go compile in OHCI
<soundray> hintswen: yes, the command is scp
<zzz> hintswen: why don' t You use scp?
<biovore> hintswen: scp sftp work good
<Delaril> biovore: as in, case power button?
<biovore> Delaril: yup or reset
<eck> hintswen: in gnome, click Places then Connect to server
<FennyLAP> does anyone know the kernal name if I am on ubuntu 1.5
<earl_> can someone help me setup my ATI fglrx driver 8.24 under dapper? I'm currently getting the following error in Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13039
<eod_punk> whats the average install size needed on a partition for Ubuntu?
<r0xoR> ok, so i compiled my kernel with the ubuntu-wiki "kernelhowto"
<Delaril> biovore: I get error 18 still
<r0xoR> now i need to recompile it... where should i do that from?
<Hexidigital> sorry about the logging in/out... i keep forgetting i have XChat open when i reboot
<Delaril> biovore: after reboot, in grub
<biovore> Delaril: dose it drop to a prompt at all?
<hintswen> will scp work if it's not networked?
<r0xoR> i installed the kernel-source deb that make-kpkg gave me
<r0xoR> should i recompile from that folder?
<soundray> eod_punk: 1.6309 gigabytes
* soundray apologizes for making up that precision
<eod_punk> soundray: thanks I'm downlaoding and going to try a dual boot this weekend
<bimberi> hintswen: you can use ssh for that (and it's more secure) - 'sftp address.of.other.box'
<soundray> eod_punk: good luck. Come back here if you run into trouble.
<eod_punk> hopefully bing on a laptop it won't give me to many problems
<r0xoR> bleh
<FennyLAP> does anyone know the kernal name if I am on ubuntu 5.10?
<r0xoR> no more time to waste
<Hexidigital> is firefox announcing when ff2.0 will be available for beta testing?
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: uname -a will tel lyou
<Delaril> biovore: nope
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: and uname -r
<soundray> eod_punk: Ideally, get a second laptop for searching the web etc.
<biovore> Delaril: well back to the way you were.  1 more thing to check
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: should be 2.6.12.9
<FennyLAP> im at the boot prompt :\
<FennyLAP> I cant uname
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: so? why do you need the kernel name?
<eod_punk> soundray: I have another PC to use for help
<soundray> FennyLAP: what happens if you just hit enter?
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: just hit enter
<soundray> eod_punk: excellent.
<FennyLAP> it says all this loading stuff then goes to install
<FennyLAP> it goes to fast to see
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: so, what's your point
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: why do you need to know
<hintswen> bimberi: i tried 'sftp address.of.other.box' and it's just stuck on connecting
<soundray> FennyLAP: what happens when it "goes to install"?
<eod_punk> soundray: does ubuntu have its own boot loader or us the on that comes with xp?
<r0xoR> eod_punk: ubuntu uses grub
<FennyLAP> it pops up the choose language screen
<soundray> eod_punk: grub is recommended, but you can use XP's in principle.
<soundray> FennyLAP: great
<eod_punk> is grub the better way to go? (as in less install problems)
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: and yet again you don't understand my question
<soundray> FennyLAP: What happens now when you Alt-F2?
<FennyLAP> I have to install grub to the drive where my linux partition is
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: what is your point... why do you *need* to know the kernel version?
<soundray> eod_punk: grub is better, yes.
<FennyLAP> it is installing to the wrong drive
<biovore> grub don't need to be on the same disk as your linux is..
<biovore> grub need to be on the hd that get booted first
<soundray> FennyLAP: It's not installing at all, unless you continue on that dialog.
<r0xoR> FennyLAP: yeah grub just needs to be in the MBR (most of the time)
<bimberi> hintswen: can you ssh at the moment?
<eod_punk> thanks i'll use it then... one last question will it add a second partion during install or is that needed to be down before hand?
<r0xoR> meh, laterz yall
<FennyLAP> well it is in the mbr of a pata drive.. not on my sata drive
<FennyLAP> and when I set that pata drive to bootable.. then it says error 22
<soundray> eod_punk: you should create your partitions as part of the install process.
<eck> FennyLAP: are you installing on the slave drive?
<soundray> eod_punk: it's pretty obvious as you go through it.
<FennyLAP> no.. I have already installed to to a partititon on the sata drive
<Delaril> biovore: okay, I'm in shell, and I've mounted /dev/hdb2 as root
<FennyLAP> however.. windows keeps booting.. I never see the grub screen
<soundray> eod_punk: one more tip: don't do LVM unless you have experience with it.
<FennyLAP> until I change the bios to boot the pata drive.. then it says grub errror 22
<eod_punk> sounds great thanks for the info everyone.  I don't think its going to be to bad getting it on, i'm just curious whats little issues will arise
<biovore> Delaril: sudo grub
<eod_punk> soundray: ok I won't
<eck> FennyLAP: what I would do is make a LiveCd you can boot from, and then do a grub-install to the master hard drive from that
<biovore> Delaril: should drop you into a grub shell
<shinu> how do you get information about packs with ubotu?
<soundray> eod_punk: occasionally, laptops are a bit finicky.
<Delaril> biovore: "error opening terminal: bterm"
<FennyLAP> well thats what im trying to do.. get to a prompt to try and install grub to the sata drive
<biovore> hmmm something is funky about you setup here..
<eck> FennyLAP: do you have a live cd?
<soundray> FennyLAP: are you following the wiki instructions?
<eod_punk> soundray: Thats kind of what i got the idea about when reading notebookforums.com  but i'm up for a new project and getting tired of windows
<FennyLAP> I have knoppix.. might be old though
<FennyLAP> and I have the ubunut cd
<struct> is there a way to get newer packages for ubuntu stable release?
<biovore> Delaril: dose the recovery boot your hd.. or dose it just drop into a shell which you use to mount root?
<Delaril> "Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. - Error opening terminal: bterm"
<FennyLAP> I actually got to the console from the cd
<eck> FennyLAP: ok, then you should be able to do it manually
<LinuxJones> struct: you can upgrade to Dapper, it's quite stable right now
<eck> FennyLAP: type in grub at the console
<hintswen> soundray: how do i install ftpd?
<eck> FennyLAP: and it should take you into a grub shell
<Delaril> biovore: I get to choose. selected hdb2 as root, then opted to start a shell in /dev/hdb2
<FennyLAP> ./bin/sh: grub not found
<struct> LinuxJones: just change everything from breezy to dapper in sources.list right?
<soundray> eod_punk: it's usually worth checking the web for installation reports on your particular model, even those based on other distributions.
<soundray> hintswen: really, if you are using ssh already, you shouldn't bother with ftpd.
<biovore> Delaril: ok.. just do a export term="vt100"
<LinuxJones> struct: yes then apt-get update  followed by apt-get dist-upgrade
<hintswen> ssh is to confising
<eod_punk> soundray: i know my sata hard drive doesn't show up with knoppix live cd so i'm curious as how that will turn out
<LinuxJones> struct: it will be like a 400 meg download tho :)
<eck> FennyLAP: do you want to try doing it from knoppix? I'm not really familiar with the layout of the ubuntu install cd
<soundray> hintswen: try 'scp user@remotehost:/home/user/file .' to copy a remote file to the local working dir.
<biovore> Delaril: and try again
<hintswen> FTP is alow easyer, because the other people that would be putting files in and taking them mout don't even know what ssh is
<Delaril> biovore: same error
<soundray> eod_punk: do you now the kernel version on your knoppix?
<eod_punk> not of the top of my head no
<biovore> Delaril: ok.. just do a export TERM="linux"
<hintswen> soundray: i need to be able to place a file from my computer onto the ubuntu computer aswell
<FennyLAP> eck.... well linux is already installed can I install from the partition it is isntalled?
<struct> LinuxJones: broadband
<r0xoR> where is the dos2unix package?
<soundray> hintswen: the syntax then is 'scp localfile user@remotehost:'
<r0xoR> sudo apt-get install dos2unix says it's not found
<struct> LinuxJones: 400mb take about 5 minutes
<eod_punk> soundray: I know its version 0.1 knoppixSTD
<LinuxJones> struct: lovely
<eck> FennyLAP: maybe I misunderstand your situation
<hintswen> i still reckon ftp is easier though =P
<eck> FennyLAP: you install ubuntu but grub doesn't come up, right?
<FennyLAP> yes
<Delaril> biovore: now I get a grub shell
<TeamCanada|Silen> Hel... I mounted my hdb through fstab using the "user" option, but my other account on the box can't access it
<rem__> cups prob: LoadDevices: Backend did not respond within 30 seconds!
<eck> FennyLAP: ok, so ubuntu is sitting on your hard drive but you can't get to it, so all you need to do is find a way to get grub onto your MBR
<Delaril> biovore: just so I understand what I'm doing here... what was the export command for?
<biovore> Delaril: ok type root (hd1,0) and see what it dose
<rem__> when trying to access in gnome it says it cannot connect to it, but service is running ..
<soundray> hintswen: is this for public use? Unprotected exposure to the internet?
<FennyLAP> exactly.. I think it is on my mbr but ont he wrong drive
<FennyLAP> and it is causing paroblems
<FennyLAP> problems
<biovore> Delaril: (your terminal was set to a wrong value because you booted from a alien enviroment)
<eck> FennyLAP: so if you can get into a grub shell you can specify all that stuff manually and make sure that it is doing it correclty
<rem__> found ppl with same prob on google, but no solution .. :(
<hintswen> no, it's mainly for people that live here and possibly some others
<LinuxJones> rem__: is there anything about .iceauthority permissions ?
<FennyLAP> perhaps.. ... I am noobish
<soundray> hintswen: behind a firewall?
<hintswen> yes
<Delaril> biovore: oh. well, I get this message: "system type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<struct> LinuxJones: 885MB
<biovore> Delaril: ok.. that the windows partion I guess 0x07 is a MS flag
<TeamCanada|Silen> I mounted my hdb through fstab using the "user" option, but my other account on the box can't access it. What could be causing this?
<rem__> i have that prob sometimes, and i have to chmod it, but when I have that prob i cant even log in gnome ..
<eck> FennyLAP: so what you can do is boot off the knoppix cd, and then run grub and ask itself to install itself to the MBR and tell it what partition linux is on
<deefzi> what should i do: X won't start but it doesn't give out any errors on the log. (connection gets reset by peer) and i assume that problem is, as dmesg repots, that "sound device 0 went missing" and says "release dev mixer 0"
<LinuxJones> struct: ouch
<biovore> Delaril: ok type root (hd1,1) and see what it dose
<FennyLAP> eck.. tis what I Was thinking
<LinuxJones> struct: faster to download the cd and it will upgrade for you :)
<deefzi> should i compile or uncompile something from my current kernel?
<Delaril> biovore: "no such partition"
<hintswen> soundray: yes.
<biovore> Delaril: hmm
<struct> LinuxJones: I love apt-get
<mram> ubuntu 6.06 beta2 is out, what are the changes?
<eck> FennyLAP: you can use knoppix, dsl, or the ubuntu live cd -- anything that has grub on it
<soundray> hintswen, there is a choice of ftp servers you can install. View them with 'apt-cache search ftpd', install your choice with 'apt-get install wu-ftpd' (where wu-ftpd is an example)
<biovore> Delaril: what partion is your /boot directory on?
<TeamCanada|Silen> read the change log
<FennyLAP> ok
<FennyLAP> then install grub from there?
<rem__> usually i have that prob, cze .Iceauthority belongs to root group and i have to chmod it or chown it...
<struct> 1195 packages upgraded, 191 newly installed, 81 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<crimsun> mram: view the Changes section at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000072.html
<rem__> but now it belongs to my user ,,.
<eck> FennyLAP: exactly
<biovore> Delaril: I guess we do the brute force method..  root (hd1,1)
<autosuggested> mram: check out #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<struct> Need to get 885MB of archives. After unpacking 509MB will be used.
<rem__> strange ... !
<hintswen> soundray: ok, thanks
<eck> FennyLAP: after that when you reboot grub should come up and you should be able to just start up ubuntu
<rem__> its rw for my user though so it should work ..
<FennyLAP> ok
<rem__> does it have yn influence on cups ?
<soundray> hintswen: but don't say we haven't warned you... ;)
<rem__> any
<LinuxJones> deefzi: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa as the video drive and select 1024x768 for your monitor. Leave everything else default unles your sure of it's settings.
<deefzi> LinuxJones, uh oh. my video is working just fine
<hintswen> soundray: well FTP has user accounts right? isn't that safe enough?
<LinuxJones> deefzi: just your sound ?
<soundray> hintswen: no, because ftp requires password transfers in cleartext.
<deefzi> LinuxJones, yes. this just appeared when i got drivers installed for my soundchip
<eck> FennyLAP: the only gotcha is that once you get into ubuntu you might have to reconfigure grub or add the information for windows manually, but both of those are really easy
<rem__> I always wondered why .IceAutority belonged to root and not tp the user and why I had to chmod it once in a while to enter gnome ...
<Delaril> biovore: how did I check /boot directory again?
<deefzi> LinuxJones, maybe if i uncomment everything regarding sound...
<biovore> Delaril: well on most ubuntu boxes it the same as /
<hintswen> yes but it's not like anyone will be looking over someone's shoulder
<soundray> hintswen: more generally, having an ftp port open provides a point of attack.
<mike-e> i have a bunch of gnutella connections that persist on reconnecting to my box, even though i killed the gnuetall application. how do i kill all established foreign connections to this computer
<LinuxJones> deefzi: what drivers did you install ?
<biovore> probably /dev/hdb2 or something
<TeamCanada|Silen> hey, can some one please help me with my hdb mount?
<hintswen> well then i'll just leave it for people on this network only then, is that safe enough?
<deefzi> LinuxJones, oh i forgot: xorg.conf had nothing to do with sounds :I
<LinuxJones> heh
<deefzi> LinuxJones, nforce2-soundchip binary drivers supplied by nvidia
<deefzi> LinuxJones, it says: "Sound device 0" went missing -> "Release dev mixer 0"
<LinuxJones> deefzi: ohh, sound was working before tho ?
<hintswen> soundray: i i leave the port closed so only people on the network can FTP it, anyone on the network will have the password anyway, that's secure enough right?
<soundray> hintswen: no, it's not safe, but you can risk it to the extent that you trust the other people.
<Delaril> biovore: it's /dev/hdb2
<deefzi> LinuxJones, nuh
<biovore> Delaril: what did grub-install say /dev/hdb was?
<hintswen> soundray: well the other people don't know anything about linux and they don't even know how to use dos!
<rem__> Full reload is required -> what is a full reload for cups ( /etc/init.d/cupsys restart ?)
<soundray> hintswen: all the more reason not to trust them ;)
<LinuxJones> deefzi: right click the sound icon in taskbar and select preferences, is your card listed ?
<biovore> Delaril: grub-install /dev/hdb
<slavik> soundray: you ever make a deb package?
<lsuactiafner> hintswen : i also add iptables mac filtering
<deefzi> LinuxJones, yea as if i could get my X running? :&&
<deefzi> LinuxJones, that was the whole problem
<hollywoodb> rem__: should work
<hintswen> soundray: well i can trust them cause i'll just set up a ftp client, they enter the password and it's as simple as using windows explorer to move files
<LinuxJones> deefzi: I thought you said your xserver was running fine
<deefzi> LinuxJones, where?
<Delaril> biovore: it's (hd0)
* slavik wants an anjuta 2.0.1 deb
<biovore> Delaril: ok
<deefzi> LinuxJones, well, my mistake if i said so
<TeamCanada|Silen> I have hdb1 mounted as /hdb/ with the ro, user, auto options enabled and user "chaos" cannot access /hdb/
<soundray> slavik: yes, I made a dummy package once for fun, but I forgot how.
<hintswen> lsuactiafner: how do i ad that?
<biovore> Delaril: no go back into grub
<LinuxJones> deefzi:  >> <deefzi> LinuxJones, uh oh. my video is working just fine
<slavik> soundray: I wanted to install latest anjuta2 from cvs and it require gnomebuild 0.1.3 ... latest in CVS is 0.1.2
<LinuxJones> deefzi: ^^ thtat's what I'm talking about :D
<soundray> hintswen: I didn't know you could do ftp with Windows Explorer -- ?
<biovore> Delaril: try root (hd0,1)
<deefzi> LinuxJones, it was, before i installed my soundchip-drivers which got my X funked up
<hintswen> you can't, it's just as easy as that with a good client though
<mram> thanks guys
<Delaril> biovore: now it says "system type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83"
<biovore> Delaril: bingo!!!
<miguel_> hola
<rem__> well it restarts fine, but i still cant use cups ..
<LinuxJones> deefzi: you'll probably have to re-run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia or whatever driver it installed, modprobe the driver before startx.
<biovore> Delaril: now type setup (hd0)
<soundray> slavik: sorry, I have nothing enlightening to contribute.
<slavik> soundray: it's ok ...
<rem__> LoadDevices: Backend did not respond within 30 seconds! -> cups error log
<deefzi> LinuxJones, this has NOTHING TO DO WITH xorg.conf
<biovore> Delaril: then reboot
<biovore> Delaril: should work now.  (I hope)
<deefzi> LinuxJones, it doesn't give any error when i start X
<rem__> what is the cups backend ... ?
<LinuxJones> deefzi: I thought you just told me your xserver wasn't working ?
<lsuactiafner> anyone here use jigdo? anyone here successfully downloaded a complete working iso with it?
<deefzi> LinuxJones, i even think it launches, but crashes because my soundsink or something funks up the system
<deefzi> LinuxJones, and it stalls
<rem__> gnome app ?
<hintswen> aah, i tried the 'apt-get install' thing and got 2 errors: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" and "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Delaril> biovore: it's booting
<biovore> hintswen: you have another instance of apt running
<deefzi> LinuxJones, no it isn't, but my xorg.conf is fine, because it has no references to any sound-settings that might've gotten changed when i installed that soundchip-driver
<biovore> Delaril: w00t
<ubuntu> hello
<hintswen> which means nothing to me
<deefzi> LinuxJones, do you want my xorg.conf?
<soundray> hintswen: you probably have started synaptic or somesuch process somewhere.
<Delaril> biovore: awesome. x starting fine
<rem__> hint...make sure apt isnt used, and that u have th rights to use it ..
<eck> hintswen: are you running synaptic?
<hintswen> unless it's cause other guy is on...
<hintswen> oh yeah, synaptic is running
<hassan> hello all
<eck> hintswen: that would be it :-)
<LinuxJones> deefzi: do lsmod and look for your sound driver modules
<biovore> hehe
<soundray> soundray: you can install via synaptic, of course.
<ubuntu> i cant play music
<Delaril> biovore: all is good. but I need to stop this from happening...
<rem__> i cant print .. :(
<rem__> lol
<ubuntu> some body helpme??
<soundray> ubuntu, get an instrument and practice.
<rem__> I can sing for you...can u print for me .. :D
<ubuntu> ok
<biovore> Delaril: well the reason it stop is eather windows buggers it up.. or the bios changes something..
<rem__> lol
<LinuxJones> deefzi: are there any in the list that start with snd- ?
<ubuntu> ja jajaja
<toxic_> Is gdb the right tool for performing a stacktrace for my network ? And how do I save the output to a log as it runs ?   Sometines my internet crashes with an exception and a kernel panic message is omitted, the computers hangs beyond save and I just want to print some stacktrace for later study ..
<deefzi> LinuxJones, yes.
<rem__> just kiddin...getting frutrated with cups ..
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> im mexican
<Delaril> biovore: I'm going to reboot and run memtest, check if my RAM is corrupt as someone suggested (it has happened before, with similar errors, but not this hard to fix)
<LinuxJones> deefzi: ok do modprobe -r for each module
<deefzi> LinuxJones, mpu401, mpu401_uart, rawmidi and seq_device
<hintswen> ok, just installed vsftpd, how do i configure it?
<hassan> I want install daper beta, is this version installable, i just try that but don't work
<deefzi> LinuxJones, but i'm not sure what they're for..
<rem__> k laterz
<Delaril> biovore: I didn't start windows from the time I installed dapper till the time grub failed
<deefzi> LinuxJones, can i see from somewhere what those modules are?
<biovore> Delaril: I have the same problem here with my bios changes my drives around if I have a USB device plugged in when I turn the computer on..
<Delaril> strange
<soundray> hassan: first make sure you try beta 2, then get advice in #ubuntu+1
<eck> hintswen: read the documentation?
<LinuxJones> deefzi: they are only crappy support modules for things like midi interface, it's safe to remove the modules from the running kernel
<hintswen> there's documentation? lol 1 se
<deefzi> LinuxJones, or more specifically: what they're for (for what HW)
<Delaril> biovore: but still, windows recovery listing my disk with a "unsurpassable problem" or some such has never happened before
<etmnt> for some reason when I print nothing happens, even though it detects my printer... howver it worked 2 reformats?
<hassan> Delaril I have a solution for you, i had a same problem
<deefzi> LinuxJones, those mpu401 thingies too?
<fiendskull9> hey
<LinuxJones> deefzi: anythinbg with a snd- prefix is for the alsa sound system
<fiendskull9> is there any MPG, or divX to DVD encoders?
<biovore> Delaril: well I don't deal with windows..
<toxic_> How do I perform a stacktrace and log the output immediately ? Is gdb the right program ? My comp hang on some network contact at random times, scenarios with a kernel panic exception/msg.
<soundray> hintswen: you usually find documentation in /usr/share/doc/vsftpd, or by entering man vsftpd
<etmnt> for some reason when I print nothing happens, even though it detects my printer... howver it worked 2 reformats? How would I fix this?
<rem__> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=247111
<immolo> fiendskull9, transcode
<hintswen> yeah i did man vsftpd :D
<fiendskull9> immolo, is it gui?
<Delaril> biovore: what I mean is that I think this is a hardware problem =/ someone suggested bad capacitors
<LinuxJones> fiendskull9: there is one in developemnt it was on like newsforge or slashdot yesterday
<eck> hintswen: normally the documentation in /usr/share/doc is more readable
<soundray> etmnt: look for error logs in /var/log/cups/
<immolo> fiendskull9, who needs gui when you have google
<Delaril> hassan: okay, please, go ahead and tell me =)
<biovore> Delaril: could be.. you have a AMD slot A?
<LinuxJones> deefzi: yeah
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! I'm apt-getting my ubuntu through a apt-cacher server. On the box where apt-cacher is installed all is ok (the server itself apt-gets through apt-cacher too), but on the clients running apt-get update it gives me this error: Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer) - Any hint?
<Delaril> biovore: yup
<hintswen> eck: ok thanks
<sexyLady> hi
<biovore> Delaril: hehe.. yeah.. that was around the time they had a batch of bad CAPS no some asus boards
<rem__> tail -f /var/log/cups/error.log see whats goin on ..
<Delaril> biovore: I have an asus a7v-333 =0
<sexyLady> i need help
<etmnt> thanks... looking
<biovore> Delaril: My buddy had one of them.. and the cap began to explod on the board on time when he was using it.. lolz
<fiendskull9> hey
<Delaril> biovore: what's more, I've had this problem for a year or so! but only had to fix it once every couple of months
<etmnt> I [28/Apr/2006:18:38:41 -0400]  Adding start banner page "none" to job 19.
<etmnt> I [28/Apr/2006:18:38:41 -0400]  Adding end banner page "none" to job 19.
<etmnt> I [28/Apr/2006:18:38:41 -0400]  Job 19 queued on 'PSC-1310' by 'dean'.
<etmnt> I [28/Apr/2006:18:38:41 -0400]  Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 13411) for job 19.
<etmnt> I [28/Apr/2006:18:38:41 -0400]  Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 13412) for job 19.
<etmnt> I [28/Apr/2006:18:38:41 -0400]  Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp (PID 13413) for job 19.
<etmnt> so far nothing
<fiendskull9> VSO divX to DVD is free and works :)
<fiendskull9> thyanks
<etmnt> sorry for the long thing...heh
<LinuxJones> etmnt: pleawse don't paste in the channel
<soundray> etmnt: pasting is considered impolite here
<etmnt> sorry
<etmnt> :/
<biovore> etmnt: you install all the ghost-script stuff..  I had this problem with my PSC printer too.
<etmnt> ghost-script stuff?
<Cathou> hi I need info about upgrading kernel through apt..
<biovore> etmnt: apt-get install gs-esp
<biovore> etmnt: then restart cups
<etmnt> hmm. says it's the newest version
<biovore> etmnt: you may also want to look into hpoji for using the scanner and printer in linux.
<hassan> delaril, you want use windows and ubuntu? and when you install grub but you show the message : Grub failled, I had a same problem, then I install grub in ubuntu partition NOT in boot section, then in windows i install boot magic, and my problem is resolu :-)
<eck> Cathou: what about it?
<etmnt> how would I restart cups?
<Cathou> well I currently use a 386 kernel..
<biovore> etmnt: sudo /etc/init.d/cupys restart
<ENE|Toxic> How do I perform a stacktrace and immediately logs the result ? Is gdb the right tool ? My network hangs at random times with a kernel panic interruption/msg
<sexyLady> i cant listen music in my computer
<LinuxJones> etmnt: /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<biovore> etmnt: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Cathou> and I want to switch to a 686-smp
<Delaril> hassan: that's not my problem. it all works, but my boot sector keeps being messed up. this happened with only windows as well
<eck> Cathou: just install the 696-smp kernel then
<LinuxJones> that's it
<eck> 686, rather
<Delaril> biovore: haha. I rebooted, now I have grub saying "read error"
<etmnt> alright restarted. Should I try printing again, or remove my printer and re-add it?
<eck> Cathou: it will be added to grub and be an option when you boot up
<Delaril> biovore: seems it's time for this PC to find a final resting place in the trash bin
<Cathou> yes but: will not this crash with all the stuff in /etc ?
<eck> Cathou: I don't think so... why would it?
<Apach> heh
<Cathou> Xorg and nvidia glx
<Apach> You don't throw a PC in the trash
<etmnt> the driver I'm using is hpijs
<biovore> Delaril: I chucked my amd 800Mhz slot A a month ago
<Apach> All individual peices of hardware can be replaced
<TD|Gaute> I've got a Ubuntu Server installation (no GUI). Does anyone
<TD|Gaute>                   know of a tool that gives info like for example torsmo in the
<TD|Gaute>                   terminal?
<Delaril> Apach: figuratively speaking ^^
<eck> Cathou: as long as you are not upgrading to 64 bit there shouldn't be any problems
<Flannel> TD|Gaute: what's torsmo?
<biovore> etmnt: hmmm  have foomatic-db-hpijs installed?
<eck> if there are you will still have the i386 kernel installed
<eck> and you can boot into that if you have problems
<sexyLady> I cant listen to audio files in my computer
<etmnt> not sure, should I try apt'ing it
<biovore> sexyLady: you mean like mp3's?
<sexyLady> yes
<biovore> !restricted
<sexyLady> mp3
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<etmnt> hmm... says I have it installed :(
<etmnt> the printer is USB, and lsusb shows it and I can add it, but it doesn't print!
<biovore> sexyLady: have to install some packages to get mp3 and some other audio formats working because of licencing retrictions
<Cathou> yes I know this eck, done it already with a 386 kernel and all went well
<sexyLady> Any format
<sexyLady> ?
<etmnt> I've posted this on Ubuntu forums, but got no replies (like my other posts asking questions, heh)
<biovore> ogg not working?
<Cathou> but my nvidia glx driver is not smp compatible
<TD|Gaute> Flannel: Torsmo is a small utility that gives you system info on the desktop, kind of like a text-version of gDesklets
<Delaril> Apach: I could replace my motherboard, get rid of my huge case and annoying fans... or I might invest a bit more money and get a laptop, which would be better for me. =)
<soundray> sexyLady: in System-Preferences-Sound, can you play the sample system sounds?
<sexyLady> yes
<eck> Cathou: I don't have any experience with glx drivers; you might be able to find some help from someone with more experience
<TD|Gaute> Stupid me... "top" gives just what I wanted.
<soundray> TD|Gaute: look at top, ps and have a rummage through the /proc filesystem
<Linux_Junkie> anyone here have a X-box that don't use there x-box live trail subscription ??
<eck> Cathou: that is, assuming that there is a solution
<btaylor5619> Can someone help me with an answer to a question?
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Cathou> ok thanx
<TD|Gaute> soundray: Thanks, as you see I just remembered that myself ;-)
<biovore> sexyLady: what are you using to play your music?
<btaylor5619> I have a floppy disk image, and I want to copy the image to a physical disk.  How do I go about doing that?
<sexyLady> totem
<biovore> btaylor5619: dd if=image_file of=/dev/fd0
<Hexidigital_> anyone know of any decent non-gui web browsers?
<biovore> sexyLady: kubuntu?
<btaylor5619> !dd
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, btaylor5619
<ricardo_> oiiiiiiii galera
<sexyLady> no is ubuntu
<btaylor5619> !info dd
<soundray> btaylor5619: you may need to prepend 'sudo' to biovore's suggestion.
<soundray> btaylor5619: try 'man dd'
<btaylor5619> !man dd
<ubotu> btaylor5619: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<soundray> btaylor5619: not the bot, on your system
<shadeofgrey> whoa
<biovore> sexyLady: I think totem uses gstreamer as its back end.. so let me look up the packages..
<shadeofgrey> the newest beta of dapper kicks serious digitized ass
<sexyLady> ok
<sexyLady>  thanks biovore
<shadeofgrey> sexyLady:  system problems?
<shadeofgrey> how is everybody tonight
<shadeofgrey> its friday
<shadeofgrey> pass the vodka damnit
<biovore> sexyLady: you have universe and multiverse as trees in your package sources?  (if your confused, I'll walk you though that)
<shadeofgrey> you can use totem-xine as well
<Hexidigital_> shadeofgrey, i'm excellent... and i see you are the same :)
<lutra> AIGLX is in busy
<shadeofgrey> hex:  this ius true..  and i havent even started on the purgocets yet
<Hexidigital_> shadeofgrey: lol
<Cathou> Hexi : lynx.browser.org
<shadeofgrey> Hexidigital:  i dont think ive met you yet
<Hexidigital_> shadeofgrey, no sir, i don't believe we have met
<Steve^> I've mounted a new ext2 partition, but it is only writable by root, how can I change that?
<soundray> shadeofgrey, Hexidigital: can I suggest you move it to #ubuntu-offtopic before it gets out of hand and the channel gets busy again? ;)
<shadeofgrey> oops
* shadeofgrey blushes
<shadeofgrey> busted
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> but
<Hexidigital_> soundray, my apologies
* soundray pats shadeofgrey on the shoulder: just a suggestion :)
<shadeofgrey> i still say dapper kicks ass
<biovore> sexyLady: you can try installing gstreamer0.8-lame should give you mp3 support
<shadeofgrey> shes trying to play mp3s in totem?
<Apach> use vlc media player
<Apach> it doesnt require any codecs
<biovore> shadeofgrey: rgr
<Apach> as it decodes its self
<shadeofgrey> or
<shadeofgrey> better
<biovore> mplayer
<shadeofgrey> use beep media playerr for all your mp3 bneeds
<shadeofgrey> its very close to winamp
<Apach> I still like vlc media player better ;d its sexy
<biovore> or xmms
<eck> or mpd :-)
<shadeofgrey> its interface blows rancid ardvark nuts though apach
* soundray prefers cat file.mp3 >/dev/dsp (especially for heavy metal)
<biovore> there are only 1000 of thes edam things
<Apach> shadeofgrey, yea but it is powerful
<Delaril> hollywoodb: are you here?
<Apach> Do any other media players support ASF and WMV9?
<hollywoodb> Delaril: aye
<Steve^> I don't suppose that there is a player that will use my iTunes config? :P
<sexyLady> no
<biovore> Apach: mplayer dose
<shadeofgrey> uh oh
<Apach> I'l check it out, is the newest version in the packages?
<shadeofgrey> hes dosing again
<shadeofgrey> =)
<Delaril> hollywoodb: how long did it take before your DDR chips died on you? that is, before they were corrupted?
<biovore> Apach: mplayer package in ubuntu is defective
<biovore> (well very out of date)
<Apach> damn, apt-get needs some serious work
<sexyLady> exists algun program that codifies the audio?
<Apach> everything is so out dated
<soundray> Steve^, where did you mount your ext2?
<shadeofgrey> Apach:  apt-get update
<Apach> That wont get the newest things
<shadeofgrey> Apach:  apt-get dist-upgrade
<Apach> I do that daily and it still lists super out dated packages
<hollywoodb> Delaril: not long, I wrecked two chips in about 3 months before caps even started leaking... I had noticed some looked a bit bulged but didn't realize that was the onset of a big problem
<biovore> Apach: I built my own mplayer package for use on my boxes here
<soundray> Apach: upgrade to dapper. more info in #ubuntu+1
<shadeofgrey> but brace yourself..  the initial packages for dapper are pretty big
<lutra> anyone know a good website for telling what the different aiglx keys?
<Apach> soundray,  what are the advantages of dapper?
<lutra> are
<shadeofgrey> Apach:  everything!
<soundray> Apach: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<biovore> Apach: it looks cooler.. other then that.. non...
<shadeofgrey> Dapper is the Scarlett Johansen of linux distros
<shalos> haha
<Delaril> hollywoodb: it's strange, because I'm having all these problems that I had the last time my RAM was corrupted. but I'm running memtest now, after 62% still no sign of bad sectors
<eck> what would that make Breezy?
<shadeofgrey> uh
<biovore> eck: dapper is still in development..  (it has some bugs still)
<hollywoodb> Delaril: best option with memtest is to let it run overnight or while at work, or both... I think mine started finding errors around the 9th pass
<shadeofgrey> courtney love
<soundray> Florence Nightingale
<eck> lol
<shalos> haha
<Hexidigital_> i was thinking Brett Butler
<Delaril> hollywoodb: ah. last time, I ran it once. and it got errors from the first % ^^ I guess it was pretty F'd up then!
<hollywoodb> Delaril: on the first chip it started finding errors right away... when things seemed a *little* flakey on the 2nd chip it took a long time to find errors, but then came back with a bunch
<Apach> How can dapper look better, doesnt all of gnome have a standard look?
<shadeofgrey> www.crucial.com
<lutra> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Apach> themes aside
<soundray> Apach: download the live CD and find out for yourself.
<biovore> Apach: not sure what they have done on the gnome-side.. I  use kubuntu here
<eck> Apach: cairo makes Gnome 2.14 very nice to look at
<scifi> hi guys, back for another session of techie Q&A , are u ready for it? :D
<shalos> it does look really nice
<Steve^> I've mounted a new ext2 partition, but it is only writable by root, how can I change that?
<soundray> Steve^, where did you mount your ext2?
<nandemonai> Greetings people, I have a small issue with firestarter.. I have it setup and working well bar one thing.. samba. I've allowed what ip's I want to have access to our home server and allowed what ports I have servers running on.. Everything seems to work fine bar samba...
<Steve^>  /media/hdb1
<Delaril> hollywoodb: this thing with the capacitors seems very viable. my board is one of the most affected, it seems. and I had another problem last time, too - my wifi usb device kept turning on and off in regular intervals (1-2 seconds), and when it turned off the whole PC ran 10 times slower. a friend of mine told me it sounded like capacitor failure, but then it was fixed when I got new RAM + reformat
<scifi> anway of getting firestarter (firewall) to start when i log into ubuntu ?
<soundray> Steve^, sudo chmod a+w /media/hdb1 will make it writable for everyone.
<Steve^> thanks
<biovore> scifi: firestarter isn't a firewall..  its a tool the sets up the firewall,  see iptables..
<nandemonai> I can access anything bar samba unless I stop the firewall browse a share (Then it works) then re-enable the firewall and all works as it should (ie I can now browse the shares at will)
<hollywoodb> Delaril: that link I gave you shows what a bulged cap looks like, even a little bulge could be a problem... I think mine went full-on leaky because I had been overclocking and such.
<nandemonai> scifi, If you run gnome you can add it to start with your ghome session..
<sinbox|again> hi all
<shadeofgrey> water cooling is so dangerous
<steel_> not really
<biovore> yes.. use glycol not water.. works better
<scifi> bivore: if thats the case, once ive set it up, i dont need it running all the time ?
<steel_> just... dont make your own system
<sinbox|again> what do I need to get started with protecting this then? 9as in firewall hacker-proofing things?)
<shadeofgrey> as friend of mine spent $11,000 to build a totally water cooled 3d workstation....  the tank broke open after 6 months and dumped its contents all over the inside -- ruined the whole machine
<nandemonai> So has anyone run into this samba/firestarter issue?
<steel_> wow
<biovore> scifi: well you have to tell iptables everytime you start the system what your firewall rules are..  I use a script I wrote that gets run at boot time (before x starts) that uses iptables-restore to load firewall rules into iptables
<Apach> heh
<Apach> Why on earth would he store the tank inside of the computer?
<Apach> That wouldent even achieve proper cooling.
<Steve^> soundray, that didn't appear to do anything.. do I need to restart anything?
<shadeofgrey> sure it would
<Apach> Watercooling systems have an external radiator, at least any worth using
<shadeofgrey> if the tank is outside the machine whats the point?
<soundray> Steve^, do you mean you still can't write to /media/hdb1 as a regular user?
<earl_> can anyone give me a hand with setting up my fglrx driver... i'm getting a very strange error message in my xorg.0.log
<Apach> you have to be a fool to put a tank of water directly next to electrical equipment
<hollywoodb> Delaril: coincidence probably, but the caps most affected on my board were near the DDR slots, which (probably not coinidence) was where most the MOSFETs were located
<Steve^> soundray, nope
<scifi> bivore: hmm tbh i have really set-up anything, just wanted it to monitor/defend incoming connections
<scifi> havent*
<soundray> Steve^, what output do you get from 'ls -l /media/hdb1'?
<Delaril> hollywoodb: it's the tallest ones, and the tops should look bulged to some degree?
<biovore> scifi: well you know how to use iptables (command line native interface to the firewall system)
<earl_> it's giving me a message saying that it couldn't initialize DRI... whatever that is.
<hollywoodb> Delaril: tops or sides... ideally they should be as flat & round as a soup can
<Steve^> soundray, list of all the folders.. access of "drwxr-xr-x" on all but lost+found, root root
<scifi> bivore: so i dont really need firestarted if u se iptables ?
<Apach> I miss my ipchains and sockstat
<biovore> scifi: I don't use firestarter here
<eck> scifi: firestarter is just a frontend to iptables
<soundray> Steve^, sorry, trying again: what output do you get from 'ls -ld /media/hdb1'?
<biovore> ^ :-)
<hollywoodb> Delaril: http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=195
<Steve^> soundray, drwxrwxrwx  8 steve root 4096 2006-04-28 03:53 /media/hdb1
<earl_> no one has any idea?
<Apach> MPlayer sure takes awhile to compile.....
<soundray> Steve^, have you tried to write to /media/hdb1 or to a directory therein?
<biovore> Apach: well mplayer also like to have all the development libs and stuff or else you don't get any support for anything..
<biovore> like x264
<biovore> Apach: and divx4linux
<Apach> Hmm, do you have to install the GUI seperatly?
<Apach> Bleh, I'l read the manual hehe, brb.
<Steve^> soundray, sorry, it is working now.. thanks :P
<Apach> rtfm
<biovore> Apach: ./configure --help and read.. also there is as big how to at www.mplayerhq.hu
<biovore> Apach: mplayer isn't a simple build..
<biovore> Apach: you need to get the latest stuff from cvs..  pre7 is 2 years old..
<biovore> Apach: see #mplayer for more details
<earl_> can anyone give me a hand?
<shizzz> has anyone installed the ndsiwrapper? does it work?
* biovore claps
* earl_ sighs.
<carthik> I am unable to write anything to my external USB HDD right now, it says it is a read-only filesystem. I used to be able to write to it (FAT-32 partition)
<carthik> How can I fix this issue?
<kingspawn> carthik: have you mounted it with the proper permissions?
<carthik> kingspawn, it is automounted, as always.
<carthik> kingspawn, the last time i used it it was fine, and now it is not.
<biovore> carthik: can root write to the device?
<kingspawn> carthik: hm, okay, from an entry in fstab?
<Cathou> earl_: DRI stands for Direct Rendering I think
<carthik> kingspawn, no, just like with any other usb drive "magic" perhaps?
<biovore> DRI -- Direct Rendering Interface
<Cathou> but it's all I know
<XiXaQ> URL to section about enabling non-free codecs please?
<carthik> biovore, no "read only filesystem" says bash
<biovore> DRI is a kernel api that allows X to do direct low level stuff to your graphics card..  (aka direct rendering)
<kingspawn> carthik: well, does "sudo mount -o remount -t vfat -o umask=0000,dmask=0111 /dev/whatever /mountpoint" work?
<scifi> k reading iptables documentatioin
<biovore> carthik: hmmm, dose mount say mounted as ro?
<earl_> i see... that doesn't explain why i get this message, though: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13042
<bangalore> I can't install Amule on my ubuntu is there somebody who can help me with wxwidgets
<antinobody> does anyone know why sudo apt-get install <package> times out unless I ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<antinobody> ?
<carthik> biovore, mount says type "rw"
<carthik> kingspawn, one sec
<Steve^> soundray, I'm having issues with this.. I can't paste into some bits.. sometimes I can write, other times not...
<{VadeR}> hi.  i replaced the video card and soundcard in my breeezy install and the x server wont start anymore i am wondering if i have to start fresh or not i know its supported natively.
<kingspawn> carthik: yeah, the dmask and umask are the important ones just now
<linkd> antinobody: that used to happen to me, it was the router resetting my name servers in /etc/resolv.conf, i just changed router, but im told some routers have something in the config to stop the enforcement of nameservers
<biovore> carthik: what dose dmesg day about the usb device?
<antinobody> linkd: that makes sense, I'll look into it, but I may just wait until I move (this router is through Qwest)
<{VadeR}> can i configure X from console to fix ?
<shizzz> has anyone installed the ndiswrapper for wireless network cards
<antinobody> linkd:  That probably explains most of the other internet problems I've been having
<Delaril> hollywoodb: thanks for the links. while I can't see anything bulging or leaking here, I have the exact same symptoms and will try to run memtest the whole day tomorrow. and then we'll see what happens =)
<shizzz> im just wondering if it works
<XiXaQ> WIKI sais Mp3 is supported? It isn't, is it?
<Delaril> biovore: thanks a lot for the kind help earlier! =)
<carthik> kingspawn, that doesn't owrk, points me to a mount manpage
<linkd> antinobody: yea, i used to have a cron keep reconfig resolv.conf cuz i was lazy to fix the source, but i just changed my router from a dlink to a linksys and it just worked perfect
<kingspawn> carthik: with what error?
<ruabag> clear
<earl_> biovore, do you know anything about that error
<biovore> earl_: I use nvidia..
<carthik> kingspawn, no error message, there is a "USAGE:" part and then a "Now about Mount" part and then a refer to the manpage part
<Cathou> earl_: does the device /dev/dri/card0 exist?
<kingspawn> carthik: well, umount it, and drop the -o remount, i noticed we had two -o's
<earl_> Cathou: like if i navigate to that folder using konqueror?
<Cathou> yes
<Cathou> or terminal or whatever
<earl_> empty folder.
<JayInSAT> greetings
<carthik> biovore, right now, there are a lot of FAT invalid access messages, so cant say what it said at mount time
<carthik> kingspawn, that I figured :)
<biovore> ok
<Cathou> you mean dri is empty or card0 is empty?
<JayInSAT> greetings
<earl_> dri is empty
<earl_> i'm assuming that's a problem, but i don't know what to do about it
<Bone`> dumb question coming up, what do I need to do/have to run ,package files?
<Cathou> that's your prob
<biovore> Bone`: .package?  you mean .deb?
<earl_> =(
<Cathou> the driver can't find card0
<JayInSAT> dumb question coming from me as well...I just downloaded the Ubuntu 5.10 ISO...how do I make a boot floppy to install it on my laptop?
<carthik> nah, kingspawn, umounting and then mounting gives me the same mount sermon.
<Bone`> biovore: for the game lincity the extension just ends in .package
<soundray> Steve^: it depends on the permisssions of the actual directory you are writing to (not the parent dirs).
<Bone`> lincity-ng that is, I'll find my way to their IRC channel ifn they have one
<biovore> Bone`: so a file name.package and see what it says
<biovore> (do a)
<Steve^> soundray, in fstab, what options do I need to make the entire thing writeable?
<Bone`> ? it opens in gedit and gets an error
<sinbox|again> JayInSAT: boot from CD
<soundray> Steve^, you don't go through fstab.
<earl_> Cathou, you have any idea how i could fix that
<biovore> Bone`: open a terminal
<JayInSAT> can't boot from CD, it's an older laptop with PCMCIA CD
<soundray> Steve^, you can do chmod recursively, though.
<kingspawn> carthik: eh, are you sure you're doing it right?
<soundray> Steve^, sudo chmod -R a+w /media/hdb1
<JayInSAT> one of those irritating super-slim Toshibas
<biovore> Bone`: the cd into the directory the file exists in.
<Steve^> soundray, and when I add a new folder from Windows or wherever, it'll still work? Or i'll need to do that again?
<charwood> I've been wrestling with this one for about 8 hours now.  Whenever I try to start an opengl program (like glxgears or glxinfo) I get the error "couldn't find RGB GLX visual"
<soundray> Steve^, note that this command treats *every* file and every dir on the filesystem
<Bone`> alright
<Bone`> there
<Cathou> I'm afraid not, I use nvidia too
<JayInSAT> (assuming one of my Mandrake/Mandriva boot floppies won't work)
<charwood> Google says that lots of people have this problem but it seems for all sorts of different reasons none of which are mine.
<carthik> kingspawn, yes. I think the issue is that the last time the drive might have been unplugged before being unmounted, the wire must have sprung loose. I will have to figure out what to do to reclaim the drive etc...
<biovore> Bone`: then "file <filebname>"
<Cathou> did you install it as a deb package?
<biovore> should just print some text out about the file
<soundray> Steve^, it will then be writable for the user who did the copying (at least).
<earl_> oh... thanks anyway
<carthik> kingspawn, searching tells me that in case of errors, the drive is mount read-only but I cant find how to fix it. I would love to not have to reformat 200Gigs of data
<francis> hi there
<Bone`> "Bourne-Again shell script text executable"
<kingspawn> carthik: could try umounting it and fscking it
<lsuactiafner> http://www.de.debian.org/dmc/today/ is there a link similar like this for ubuntu, it indicates the status of rsync between all the mirrors
<biovore> Bone`: ok..
<charwood> It seems like maybe some module isn't installed but I can't figure out what that would be.
<carthik> kingspawn, fsck for vfat?
<Bone`> thanks Biovore
<biovore> Bone`: do a sh ./<filename>
<Steve^> soundray, this sounds like alot of hard work..
<kingspawn> carthik: hahah, sorry, im getting a bit slow. blame the beer.
<biovore> Bone`: might need a sudo infront of that.. not sure..
<Bone`> big time thx
<michael__> how do i edit my bootloader?
<francis> i just plugged the internet on my sleeping ubuntu and updated, and now i got this Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?), but everything is ok, i detects the sound card, i can use the mixer etc
<amphi> michael__: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<carthik> kingspawn, I will be beerland soon, hopefully. No probs :)
<michael__> thank you
<soundray> Steve^, why?
<carthik> what kind of a filesystem does not have journalling!!! damn...
<francis> carthik: ext2
<carthik> kingspawn, biovore thanks for your help -- much appreciated. I will find a way out later, after beer :)
<sinbox|again> JayInSAT: dunno then , last time I did one of those instralled mandriva over a network in a super slim vaio, I guess any boot floppy that will let you get the pcmcia Cd tostart and then take it from there
<carthik> francis, that was a rhetorical question, but thanks :)
<JayInSAT> thanks, sinbox|again
<Steve^> soundray, I just want my partition to be readable from Windows and Linux. Linux is giving me the problems with this user stuff. I just want everything to be writable without all this messing around
<Flannel> anyone know if its possible to run an IMAP server on a machine on my LAN, and have it get messages from all my mail accounts? (via pop)
<Bone`> hey bio, just for future ref, what did that sh command mean exactly?
<kingspawn> carthik: always good to get some beer in you first
<francis> anyone got a solution for my sudden "not working sound after updating" problem ?
<francis> its really weird, i dont know what to do
<amphi> Flannel: you could use fetchmail to get mail, and make it available to the LAN via imap or whatever
<aluno01> aluno01
<soundray> Steve^, Linux is a multiuser system from the ground up. It *has* to have some system for file access permissions. The basic one is very simple and powerful. You will understand, appreciate and use it flexibly in no time.
<Flannel> amphi: thanks.  Ill look into that.
<amphi> Flannel: you may well find a useful howto at tldp.org
<Steve^> soundray, when I am chmodding things, is that actually affecting the files, so Windows see's the changes?
<francis> Steve^: windows is like blind, or really need glasses so dont worry
<Flannel> amphi: ah, thanks.  Ive been having problems hunting down resources.
<blind> Woah
<blind> Don't compare me to windows.
<soundray> Steve^, I have no knowledge of Windows. You must be using some driver to access ext2 from Windows, so I'd say it depends on that driver.
<Steve^> yea, a driver
<delcoyote> hi all, have a noob question"running dpkg-reconfigure Postfix" should Postfix be in capital letters? yes or no?
<francis> i knew a special windows apps to view reiser and ext3 fs
<francis> delcoyote: no
<soundray> Steve^, if it's done well, it should have some concept of permissions as well.
<francis> delcoyote: debian packaging is always in lower-case
<amphi> delcoyote: no
<riddlebox> #binrev
<riddlebox> oops
<delcoyote> thansk a million trying to transalate some docs, francis
<francis> delcoyote: ?
<amphi> good on yer, delcoyote
<delcoyote> told ya i was anoob ;-)
<francis> delcoyote: parla frances ?
<amphi> delcoyote: that's great, you contribute as you can
<delcoyote> non, anglais si vou ple
<MisterN> n8
<francis> delcoyote: :)
<Steve^> Is there nothing in the mounting process that affects read/write permissions?
<delcoyote> but i have to learn i wannabe a chef, stuck with my spanish anyway
<delcoyote> thanks again
<soundray> Steve^, you may be interested in umask
<francis> im really disappointed, i just apt-get dist-upgrade and sound is not working anymore, i still can play with the mixer, but Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?), and libao2 is installed ... anyone has an idea?
<linav> can i install realPlayer as a plugin for firefox in ubuntu
<linav> if so, can anyone please tell me how to do that
<_jason> ubotu: tell linav about realplayer
<francis> brb
<yakuzaortega> alguien me puede ayudar porfis
<soundray> yakuzaortega: is that Spanish or Portuguese?
<yakuzaortega> espaol
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soundray> !es
<yakuzaortega> ok gracias
<scifi> just listed my packet tables in iptables. way over my head :P
<MystaMax> hello i'm looking to understand howto unzip files from the command line. is there a wiki page for this?
<amphi> scifi: in some ways, iptables-save output is easier to read than iptables -L
<amphi> MystaMax: man unzip ;)
<MystaMax> good deal'
<MystaMax> thanks
<scifi> amphi: atleast i learnt a Little about packets. is there a command to show open/closed ports etc ?
<amphi> scifi: sudo netstat -plunt will show what ports have what listening on them, if that's what you mean
<amphi> scifi: that has nothing to do with what's firewalled, obviously
<biovore> scifi: netstat and iptables --list
<francis> ok ive booted the last kernel i used before the update, and now it doesnt say cant find a usable libao, but no music is coming out of the speakers, but i can hear noises when moving my mouse and typing on keyboard... please someone help me
<amphi> scifi: try iptables-save - it's output is more complete, and also shows the commands to create the current setup
<scifi> ok i can see what lines are accepted, rejected and dropped, but cant interprate what packets these are
<axl000> i upgrade dapper, but the kernel is still 2.6.15-19, how can i sitch to 15-21 (he last kernel i guest)?  sorry for my bad english
<amphi> scifi: less /etc/services for a list of standard ports and servers
<axl000> i upgrade dapper, but the kernel is still 2.6.15-19, how can i sitch to 15-21 (he last kernel i guest)?  sorry for my bad english
<muraii> Howdie.
<francis> axl000: apt-cache search kernel 2.6.15 then apt-get install the one your looking for
<muraii> Anyone have a TNT2 and get weirdness from their OpenGL?
<Steff_breezy> hi, how do I get a large transparent workspace switcher as in this screenshot?  http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=140407135640c8970070189&p=screen
<muraii> I have the right nVidia driver in my xorg.conf, and the right (legacy) one installed; but it gets just a wee bit flakey.
<cavediver> Hi. Anyona using cryptsetup-luks ?
<Steff_breezy> Is this a gdesklet? Which one?
<muraii> Guess I'll research it later.  I'm heading out.
<biovore> Steff_breezy: see superkaramba
<biovore> mac bar
<Steff_breezy> biovore, isnt that for kde?
<biovore> no any window manager
<anti__> i have tnt2 muraii, but it works fine here...
<anti__> what's going on?
<scifi> ok there is a line in iptables that says packets accepted on dport53, but theres nothing listed in services that uses port53
<biovore> scifi: 53 is dns..
<Steff_breezy> ok, Ill look for it, one moment
<biovore> dns is udp.. so you need to leave it open
<scifi> k understood
<scifi> just trying to account for whats already there before i can begin to ammend the iptable
<francis> do someone believe my sound is not working?
<francis> or you all think im joking
<francis> ;)
<francis> well i cant believe it myself i admit
<MystaMax> see ya
<soe_> could someone help me with a compiler error on dapper? ..  I'm trying to setup a Haugpage PVR150 tvtuner..  here is a log of my error http://pastebin.com/687979   thanks
<francis> this is mostly unacceptable with ubuntu
<tarvid> what happened to mplayer?
<biovore> soe_: you need to install the kernel headers and soruces.. its building a kernel module for your kernel
<amphi> soe_: #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<Hexidigital> does anyone know how to disable a port (when you dont know what service is using it?)
<biovore> tarvid: mpl;ayer still alive a nd kicking
<biovore> Hexidigital: block access on that port?
<tarvid> apt-cache search mplayer on dapper comes up empty
<{VadeR}> when i try to partition my linux hard drive the guided partitioner will show "edit partition table manually" and then it will return me back to the main screen to either go forward or partition.  i cannot edit the partition manually it seems
<amphi> Hexidigital: what do you mean, 'disable'? sudo netstat -plunt would show you what's listening on it
<scifi> what are the LSO lines in iptable ?
<biovore> tarvid: you have mutliverse and universe?
<biovore> scifi: LSO?
<anti__> hey soe_
<Hexidigital> ever heard of "pioneers-meta-~"?
<amphi> scifi: 'least significant other'
<anti__> do u have linux-sources?
<soe_> anti- hey-- yeah, at the end of the pastebin I  ls -al /usr/src
<tarvid> biovore, good man multiverse is missing
<soe_> I think everything should be setup right
<anti__> how did you get that linux-source
<biovore> amphi: uh LSO is netmask
<soe_> apt-get
<amphi> biovore: I wasn't serious
<teletubbie> how do I find the bus id of my gf card?
<scifi> k cant really interpret enough of the lines to make any decisions about it :P
<biovore> amphi: ok
<amphi> teletubbie: lscpi
<teletubbie> but it doe snot list the vakue in the correct format for xorg.conf
<amphi> teletubbie: but you don't need it if you only have one card
<anti__> have you already tried to find the file he is not finding by himself?
<Xenguy> /a/b
<Hexidigital> amphi, thanks for your help... it's a game i installed... (i didnt know i could host games)
<Xenguy> oops
<edgardpacheco> Hello everybody! how are you all?
<scifi> confused :x
<Hexidigital> edgardpacheco, miserable... i have to go to work soon :(
<tarvid> edgardpacheco, we are doing well I hope
<edgardpacheco> that's great to hear :)
<edgardpacheco> ;)
<tarvid> settling down with a dapper beta install
<edgardpacheco> i have a little question... i want to form a linux user group, and it says that i have to announce it on "comp.os.linux.announce" and i don't know what is that... or where is it... anyone knows?
<tarvid> 160 MB updates tonight
<Hexidigital> an irc channel? or website? do you know which it would be?
<Xenguy> edgardpacheco: that would be Usenet/newsgroups, but who says you have to announce it there?
<amphi> edgardpacheco: you don't have to; it's a usenet newsgroup
<francis> really im impressed by the kind of conversation we have here, compared to #debian, the questions are so basic, but new people seems to learn really fast, ubuntu is really to best for people new to linux
<tarvid> edgardpacheco, google groups, you have to sign up and log in to post
<Hexidigital> edgardpacheco, when you get it set up, pm me with the address... i'll join
<tarvid> ubuntu has a place to list local user groups
<francis> i can answer most the questions asked
<edgardpacheco> Thanks Hexidigital! :)
<edgardpacheco> are you in that google group?
<Hexidigital> not yet, edgardpacheco, but i can join
<tarvid> ig have a google account which covers that group
* Xenguy wonders since when did google take over usenet ;-)
<francis> but i really have a sound problem i misunderstand myself
<tarvid> it is a free Usenet source
* Hexidigital has to go to work... g'nite guys
<tarvid> if you want to post you must log in
<Xenguy> ugh
<edgardpacheco> bye, take care
<francis> ill try with the live cd if there is sound
<scifi> hey guys how do i turn num_lock on ?
<zzz_> So quiet!
<HymnToLife> !numlock
<ubotu> numlock is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<babelfishi> does anyone have a netgear ma111v2 usb adapter here?
<majd> is there a cd ripper faster than sound juicer?
<majd> it's goin at 4X
<HymnToLife> majd> abcde
<HymnToLife> but it's command line
<eck> what's the difference between /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd-
<TokenBad> is there a way to network a windows computer and ubuntu so can share files between them?
<tarvid> the second is a backup
<tarvid> TokenBad, yes
<bigjaws> lame question... whats the syntax to apt-get synaptic...  apt-get install synaptic  ??
<TokenBad> tarvid, you have a link that explains it?
<tarvid> TokenBad, samba will talk to and share files
<NoobSauce> anyone had luck with installing pptp for connecting to windows vpns?
<TokenBad> tarvid, is it easy to setup?
<babelfishi> does anyone have a netgear ma111v2 usb adapter here?
<eck> tarvid: so if i want to disable login from an account by setting the password field to *, then i only need to change /etc/passwd?
<chamo> anyone has an idea how to remove a packet in apt that has error when trying to remove it!?!?!
<TokenBad> do I just install it on ubuntu or need to install it on both?
<NoobSauce> I'm following this: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-debian.phtml#install
<tarvid> eck
<tarvid> eck, yes
<bigjaws> I try apt-get install synaptic but I get E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<bigjaws> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<eck> tarvid: thanks for the help
<bigjaws> could it be because I have torrents downloading?
<tarvid> TokenBad, I would guess there is a gui utility in Ubuntu somewhere
<babelfishi> does anyone have a netgear ma111v2 usb adapter here?
<NoobSauce> when I do apt-get install pptp-config, it gives this output:The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<NoobSauce>   pptpconfig: Depends: php-pcntl (>= 4.3.7) but it is not installable
<NoobSauce>               Depends: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) but it is not installable
<tarvid> TokenBad, I use a limited subset with smbfs mount of windows shares so I can back them up on Linuc, that is from Windows to Linux
<TokenBad> ok lost me
<tarvid> TokenBad, the other way around requires more and samba is the most common choice
<tarvid> TokenBad, webmin has a section for setting up samba shares as does swat
<scifi> k thx HymtoLife done
<crunchyfish> i've downloaded and burned both the 64 bit and 32 bit versions of the ubuntu pc install and tried running each disc 3-4 times and every time the installer freezes at about 70% after the portion where you remove the disc and reboot. is this common?
<tarvid> TokenBad, the biggest gotcha in getting things to work is that windows 9x does passwords in the clear, 2000 does encrypted passwords and xp will do either
<tarvid> TokenBad, there is a small registry change for 2000 and doing passwords in the clear will work for both 9x and xp
<bigjaws> I have A SIMILAR ISSUE.. i CAN SEE THE SHARE, BUT IT ASKS FOR A PASSWORD... nO USER ID AND PASSWORD WORK
<bigjaws> OOps...
<bigjaws> sorry, my kid is bangin on my keyboard...
<babelfishi> does anyone have a netgear ma111v2 usb adapter here?
<Mestre_Splinter> Good night guy..
<Mestre_Splinter> some one can helpme?
<eck> tarvid: do you happen to knwo why some disabled accounts have the password field set to * (namely those whose shell is /bin/sh) and others have it set to ! (those whose shell is /bin/false)
<tarvid> which windows are we dealing with 9x, 2000 or xp?
<tarvid> eck, no. I am reluctant to hand out shells and set almost all users to /bin/false
<Mestre_Splinter> Good night guy..
<Mestre_Splinter> some one can helpme?
<bigjaws> Can anyone tell me how to get past authentication from XP to my ubuntu box?  No login/PW seem to work...
<eck> tarvid: this is on a single user system; i just noticed some users (e.g. man) have a shell and others (e.g. syslog) have their shell set to /bin/false
<polpak> !tell Mestre_Splinter about justask
<NoobSauce> Mestre_splinter help you with what?
<amphi> eck: don't set your shell to /bin/false ;)
<tarvid> eck, just a difference in preference of package maintainers
<eck> amphi: it would significantly increase the security of my system :-)
<Mestre_Splinter> [polpak] : My ps/2 mouse is not working... When start the Xmode the laser of the mouse just fade out
<amphi> eck: heh
<babelfishi> does anyone have a netgear ma111v2 usb adapter here?
<NoobSauce> babelfishi I don't. I doubt anyone here does either
<tarvid> Mestre_Splinter, i'm too poor to buy an optical, all my mice seem to work, why not try a different mouse
<unity> does anyone know how to make thunderbird export all mail to an mbox file?
<harisund> back
<sinbox> night all
<Mestre_Splinter> [tarvid] : because i dont have other mouse
<TokenBad> tarvid, yeah this is a 98 machine
<TokenBad> with ubuntu
<harisund> Do any of you have any experience running a home webserver? My ISP blocks port 25.. so I was wondering whether I could use postfix for merely sending out email and not receiving them ......
<TokenBad> well the other machine is ubuntu
<Mestre_Splinter> I read in some place, that is a karnel 2.6.x BUG
<NoobSauce> I'm running kde, but for some reason, my background is set with gnome. Does anyone know how to fix this? I am running gnome apps, which seems to trigger it to go from kde to gnome
<tarvid> TokenBad, do you mean a dual boot, if these are two separate machines set passwords to clear in samba
<TokenBad> yeah 2 different machines...
<TokenBad> but know nothing about samba
<NoobSauce> this is really annoying because I can't turn icons off in gnome, and I have a whole bunch of karamba stuff on my desktop that it's getting in the way of
<tarvid> TokenBad, just noticed a file sharing item under system administration
<tarvid> TokenBad, install samba, webmin, webmin core and see if webmin will give gui access to you samba mounts, do set passwords to clear text
<sinbox|again> night
<kbrooks> !info mplayer breezy
<kbrooks> !info mplayer-386 breezy
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3568 kB, Installed size: 8132 kB
<kbrooks> !info mplayer-386 warty
<unity> pre7 is old
<crimsun> !info mplayer dapper
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 3264 kB, Installed size: 7912 kB
<roy__> how can i get ubuntu to play mi9di files
<biovore> roy__: linux and midi is kinda of a pain..
<unity> !midi
<ubotu> well, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<unity> roy__: software synth is not hard, but if you don't have a soundblaster, then hardware midi is a pain in the ass
<unity> never seen #ubuntu so quiet
<mdke> hiya.
<eck> are shadow passwords turned off by default?
<roy__> i have a soundblaster
<unity> roy__: and getting hardware midi will still maybe be a pain in the ass
<kbrooks> eck: uh, maybe. maybe not.
<mdke> I'm thinking that I might like to start hosting my own blog, rather than using blogspot. Does anyone recommend any particular software? I'd rather it was pretty simple, and avoid mysql and so on. Any ideas?
<unity> roy__: midi is one of the fev things linux has big problems in
<mdke> (easy to install pls, or with docs)
<eck> kbrooks: i don't have a /etc/shadow, and i see a bunch of random characters in my /etc/passwd in my password field
<scifi> there seems to be alot of applications in the ubuntu "add applications" list designed specifically for KDE, why is that considering ubuntus default install is gnome ?
<tarvid> mdke, me too
<mdke> scifi: as many applications are available to give you choice
<kbrooks> mdke: wordpress
<unity> scifi: because gnome doesn't have everything, and because some people would like to run kde apps on gnome
<eck> kbrooks: but i did a bootstrap install, so some things on my system are kind of weird
<mdke> kbrooks: wordpress uses mysql.
<kbrooks> i use wordpress
<eod_punk> hello all
<kbrooks> mdke: maybe typo? but thats ruby
<scifi> so KDE apps run ok on gnome ?
<unity> scifi: like konqueror is a lot better file brower than nautilus in my opinion
<mdke> scifi: sure
<unity> scifi: yep.
<kbrooks> scifi: yes. all xfce apps run ok on kde
<kbrooks> and vice versa
<kbrooks> all gnome apps run ok on kde
<raptros-v76> amarok?
<raptros-v76> how about that?
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can read wmv files with ubuntu (breezy)?
<roy__> i like the sound of linux on my soundcard
<roy__> and i do a lot of midi
<unity> scifi: when you run a kde program, a lot of kde starts up in the background. everything but the panel, and the wm, and a couple of stuff like that
<tokenbad_> ok am on my linux box now tarvid..have webmin and samba and the webmin core installed but not understand what to do now
<kbrooks> raptros-v76: and your point is?
<eod_punk> so now that i have ubuntu installed, now what? lol
<unity> eod_punk: start writing native ports of various windows games
<kbrooks> eod_punk: well, i suggest EasyUbuntu :-)
<unity> eod_punk: and show them that linux can run em all better
<kbrooks> unity: no - :-)
<kbrooks> unity: we all can do that
<eod_punk> unity: nice, think i'm still alittle new to that
<amphi> eod_punk: or do something useful ;)
<kbrooks> eod_punk: don't do it
<scifi> lol unity, write me a linux CS please :P
<kbrooks> scifi: um...
<eod_punk> or am i just supposed to roam the net not worrying about most virus's?
<unity> scifi: i'm gonna start with tetris attack, a game from snes
<raptros-v76> eod_punk: do what i do. learn
<eod_punk> bad joke sorry
<kbrooks> eod_punk: linux is secure
<kbrooks> eod_punk: er, ubuntu
<scifi> hmmm :P
<kbrooks> not "linux"
<unity> scifi: and then, next on the list is starcraft
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can read wmv files with ubuntu (breezy)?
<unity> !w32codecs
<vertigo> i need some help with my wireless setup
<eod_punk> it seams most of my hardware was recognized, got to look into my wifi though
<vertigo> any takers?
<__mikem> very few viruses are writen for linux and a majority of them are based on buffer over run exploits
<eck> eod_punk: try network manager
<unity> ubotu tell akonkwa about w32codecs
<raptros-v76> vertigo: ok
<amphi> vertigo: could you be more vague?
<kbrooks> __mikem: dont tell him that junk
<__mikem> Why?
<odyssey12386> hello
<odyssey12386> i cant install amsn
<eck> eod_punk: the package for it is network-manager-gnome in dapper
<unity> kbrooks: i still don't see why you are against writing games for linux
<__mikem> wow, against writing games for linux, wheres the logic behind that
<raptros-v76> yeah, i mean seriously, freee games for linux would destroy microsofts franchise much more rapidly, allowing computer advancements to go even further
<vertigo> i have a toshiba satelitte l25 and the wireless is not working
<unity> __mikem: is that sarcasm?
<kbrooks> unity: i'm not
<eod_punk> I think i'll have to fiddle with getting the rest of this working tomorrow, iI can hear my girlfriend complaining that i'm on the computer ;)
<tarvid> vertigo, start with lscpi and identify the wireless card
<MHobbit> raptros-v76: Not only free, but really good ones comparable to the ones out now and in the future. ;-)
<odyssey12386> does anybody have probleme installing amsn
<kbrooks> unity: im aginst making a newbie write a computer game
<__mikem> unity no I was serious see raptros-v76's comment
<kbrooks> odyssey12386: just ask
<kbrooks> odyssey12386: dont ask to ask
<vertigo> in a terminal?
<eod_punk> Ill stop in here tomorrow thanks everyone
<odyssey12386> nds: imlib1  but it is not installable
<odyssey12386>  Depends: libpng10-0  but it is not installable
<tarvid> vertigo, yes - you may need sudo lspci
<amphi> vertigo: what card is it?
<akonkwa> Ok, so I downloaded some codecs for my media player (xine) . But when I run dpkg, it gives me this error: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<akonkwa> Errors were encountered while processing:
<akonkwa>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<odyssey12386> dont know what that means
<vertigo> k
<unity> __mikem: that's actually my goal. all my friends throw linux aside because "it can't run games" when the real problem is there are few good games written for it
<TAW_Bug> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu (don't know what version) and im quite new to Linux. So if someone could please help me, I am having trouble locating my NIC card on my computer. It is installed properly and I believe the problem is the lack of divers. Does it sound like I should look for the drivers or is there another solution
<TAW_Bug> ?
<__mikem> actually there are plenty of good games writen for it, you just need to know where to look
<hephaistos> hello
<amphi> TAW_Bug: what card is it?
<unity> __mikem: free?
<__mikem> yup tuxgamers for instance is a good site
<raptros-v76> unity: of course!
<Bone`> FreeCiv is pretty good, been playing that one
<vertigo> i think its atheros
<unity> __mikem: paying for games is just like paying for an os. if i ever make a game, it's open source and free
<__mikem> thats good, but not enough people think like you
<raptros-v76> i actually got a linux port of quake 3
<scifi> unity/mikem: tell me more about these linux specific games, are there seriously any games like high-quality 3d first persons hooters ?
<tarvid> vertigo, next lsmod and look for madwifi
<unity> hooters?
<hephaistos> shoters
<akonkwa>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<__mikem> doom is available for linux
<akonkwa> Ok, so I downloaded some codecs for my media player (xine) . But when I run dpkg, it gives me this error: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<hephaistos> UT too
* soundray thinks this typo was a hooter
<Bone`> FreeCiv = basically Civilization on Linux
<unity> scifi: doom3, but it's non free. quake 4 also, i think. and enemy territory
<__mikem> quake is available for linux and it might even be free, I don't know for sure
<amphi> vertigo: this may be useful: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<struct> have a problem upgrading to dapper
<raptros-v76> theres a quake 4?
<tarvid> vertigo, maybe i am ahead of the game, have you tried System, Administration, Networking
<struct> libgl1-mesa has problems
<polpak> raptros-v76, lol, yes
<unity> raptros-v76 lives under a rock
<_jason> akonkwa: where are the codecs? desktop?
<scifi> unity: ne free high-quality ones ?
<__mikem> if you need to, you could always use cedega
<tarvid> vertigo, Atheros based devices usually come up if they were present during the install
<akonkwa> _jason,  /home
<soundray> vertigo: atheros should work out of the box
<vertigo> yes, ive been there
<vertigo> its enabled
<raptros-v76> no, i just been spending my time playing games like halo 2, and other console games
<_jason> akonkwa: /home or /home/username?
<__mikem> you don't need to spend money on cedega
<__mikem> you could get it through cvs
<akonkwa> _jason,  /home/akonkwa
<_jason> akonkwa: ok can you paste the exact command you used?
<vertigo> im connected right now on the wired ethernet card
* raptros-v76 gets his videogaming needs off of other peoples consoles and games
<unity> scifi: i'll make some after i finish school in june =)
<scifi> ^^
<TAW_Bug> amphi: 3Com 3C918 Fast Ethernet
<akonkwa> _jason,  Ok, i was in the wrong directory :-s  Shame on me. Thanx for helping me out :-)
<vertigo> and i dont see madwifi in the list on lsmod
<__mikem> I remember when video games used primative 2d vector graphics
<raptros-v76> lol
<hephaistos> hey i gat no sound on planet-penguin racer, does anyone knows anythin about that ?
<amphi> TAW_Bug: dunno about that one
<TAW_Bug> amphi: should I go to the 3Com site and see if there are any drivers... also this is a old card
<LeeJunFan> vertigo: madwifi is ath_pci
<raptros-v76> is there any sound for that game?
<hephaistos> yep
<amphi> TAW_Bug: no, there should be a linux module for that
<raptros-v76> hey, wait a sec....
<vertigo> ok
<tarvid> vertigo, maybe we can get someone to chime in on how to invoke hardware detection - will dpkg-reconfigure xxx where xxx is the right package do that?
<vertigo> i see that
<TAW_Bug> amphi: thats what i was hoping for... upon instalation ubuntu notified me that it detected a NIC card but couldn't install it ...
<tarvid> vertigo, my atheros based pcmcia card works out of the box if it is plugged in during the install, if your tochiba is newer and it has a minipci card it was obviously plugged in
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: do you have any other media program (or program that uses sound) open?
<vertigo> its built in
<hephaistos> hum.. no
<raptros-v76> check
<tokenbad_> bah...tarvid...I am so confused on this...I have samba and webmin installed...but now what?
<hephaistos> how ?
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: like xmms?
<hephaistos> no
<raptros-v76> any other games?
<hephaistos> nothing but gnome
<raptros-v76> hmm.
<hephaistos> and i use alsa, that shouldnt be a problem
<odyssey12386> i cant install amsn because of dependencies does anybody have a sugestion
<raptros-v76> yeah, thats odd
<vertigo> shouldn't it have an icon next to the wired ethernet icon on the dsktop?
<tarvid> TokenBad, it is confusing, your head may hurt a little, try to log in to webmin - https://localhost:10000/
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: i mean, i dont get sound if i have any other sound program open, only one program at a time can use my sound thing
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: which is also bad
<H_Bug> amphi: im in the device manager and ubuntu cant seem to locate my ethernet hardware
<hephaistos> yep
<tarvid> vertigo, you are now beyond my capabilities, lspci -vv will identify the hardware, use that info for a google search
<hephaistos> but i think with alsa they solved this problem
<tokenbad_> tarvid, yeah I got into webmin
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: try checking to see if there is a soudn package, and no apparantly they didnt
<tokenbad_> but the logon and passes not work
<tarvid> vertigo, you may even find a howto for your particlar notebook
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: i use alsa
<hephaistos> ah yea
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: but then again, im still using breezy
<tarvid> TokenBad, look for samba under servers
<hephaistos> so do i
<__mikem> me 2
<tokenbad_> tarvid, how do I get that far...I put logon and pass in..but nothing
<raptros-v76>  ok. i must have screwed something up
<raptros-v76> any help?
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: sorry i am a big damn noob
<tarvid> TokenBad, try sudo apt-get install webmin-core, webmin alone comes up bare
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: its ok, i was even worse once
<vertigo> i found a how to but im not good at editing the wpa_supplicant.conf file. lol
<tokenbad_> tarvid, I did that
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: at least your asking for help
<odyssey12386> i need help with amsn can someone help please
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: yea
<tarvid> TokenBad, webmin and debian part ways over apache, I hop samba works
<hephaistos> raptros-v76:i am downloading freeciv, i have to compile it, do i have to do that with ./ ?
<scifi> sweet quake 3 free linux port
<tokenbad_> how do I access samba from webmin though...I tried to login and now its blocked me
<tokenbad_> says access denied cause the logon and pass not work
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<tarvid> TokenBad, my bad, this is going to get even more difficult
<__mikem> THere is only one game I use frequently, bejeweled 2 deluxe and I run it through cedega
<odyssey12386> Depends: imlib1  but it is not installable
<odyssey12386>  Depends: libpng10-0  but it is not installable
<tokenbad_> tarvid, you know of a walkthrough...a kinda step by step thing?  I could read it
<reuben> kubuntu q -- i just dist-upgraded from breezy, and my usb flash device (m-audio microtrack) is not automounting when i plug it in... it *does* automount on my dapper laptop... what should i look at?
<amphi> H_Bug: sorry, didn't find any info about that card
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: i sent u private msgs, but it didnt work, i gotta register, thx for ure help, i try now and tell u ;)
<Kr0ntab> good evening
<hephaistos> lo
<cmatheso1> unusual scripting problem... i'm calling zenity from a bash script... it doesn't quite work right.  if i 'echo' the command and then copy the output in the terminal it works exactly as expected though... any ideas how that could happen?
<tarvid> TokenBad, i apologize, i am probably leading you into the tulips. http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10_p5?from=10&comments_per_page=10 describes a domain server setup which is more complicated than you need but maybe it will help
<H_Bug> amphi: same here... looked on the 3com website.. no go... looking on fourms for problems like mine
<tokenbad_> tarvid, ok...will check it..but yeah alot more complicated than what I need
<lampshade> anyone ever run into the error "Couldn't stop playback" with Rhythmbox?  It doesn't actually play at all, doesn't even start.  Any ideas?
<SpecialBuddy> how would I go about making a script that would print out it's own source code
<eck> SpecialBuddy: do a google search for "quine"
<Agent_bob> cat $0
<SpecialBuddy> quine
<raptros-v76> eck: "wine"
<raptros-v76> is what i think you mean to mean
<eck> raptros-v76: no, a quine
* __mikem works as a piano player at a wine bar
<raptros-v76> a wuine
<tarvid> I just tried to install webmin on my dapper beta and it isn't there, I've done it a dozen times on breezy
<raptros-v76> a quine
<raptros-v76> ?
<bigjaws>  I have encryption on, and public set to yes in smb.conf, but I cant get my XP box to log onto my linux shared folder...  No logon and PW work... any clue?
<eck> raptros-v76: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quine
<doms> in pache2.conf how do i change user and groupd i hav done making a root@localhost
<H_Bug> what is a command that lists all my hardware in my computer?
<__mikem> lsmod
<__mikem> i think
<amphi> H_Bug: lspci
<H_Bug> yes ty
<reuben> lspci , lsusb
<tarvid> I'm giving up folks, I've done enough damage for one night
<__mikem> thats the spirit
<__mikem> lol
<Elazar> I'm trying to write a bash script in Ubuntu and I'm a bit new to it. I'm getting an "unexpected end of file" error on this -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13046 -- any suggestions as to what's wrong?
<RobyX> lol
* raptros-v76 is amused by quines
<Agent_bob> Elazar you didn't close the if statement
<Agent_bob> if thie ;then blah ;fi
<Agent_bob> this
<doms> in pache2.conf how do i change user and groupd i hav done making a root@localhost
<H_Bug> I am trying to install a 3Com NIC card.. durring installation Ubuntu told me that a nic card was detected but could not install the device.. does anyone have anyhelp on how to install a nic card... also cant seem to find any drivers for it
<hanos>   
<doms> why is it when chande user name to root i've got an error
<hanos>  
<steel> hanos. i can't help you..
<Agent_bob> Elazar also if you leave the 'then' on the same line with the if  you will have to use a linebreak  ";"
<hanos> thank you
<Elazar> Agent_bob: Ah, got it. Thanks much. :)
<Agent_bob> np
<hephaistos> you are korean ?
<hanos> yes
<__mikem> hey hanos, are you on the comunist half or the capital half of korea
<hephaistos> north/south
<hanos> south
<amphi> all the north korean spies in #ubuntu say that ;)
<__mikem> so your not the ones that are not in compliance with the UN Sanctions
<FliesLikeALap> perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic guys?
<Agent_bob> spys   hehhe you wouldn't know a spy if he said "you wouldn't know a spy" to you....
<hanos> is there korean?
<eck> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<hanos> thank you
<hephaistos> damn does anybody know what is zlib ?
<hephaistos> it seems it cant find it for some reason
<Agent_bob> hephaistos b-e
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<roy__> what is repositories
<Agent_bob> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<roy__> i am new to this
<amphi> hephaistos: a compression lib, libz it's called
<hephaistos> zlib
<hephaistos> i confirm
<roy__> and what is universe and multiverse
<hephaistos> i checked and install every possible one, but still have the same mistake
<roy__> why di they have to be enabled
<roy__> do*
<hephaistos> mistake=error
<amphi> hephaistos: the lib is /usr/lib/libz.so
<eck> roy__:  they tell ubuntu where to download new packages and updates
<Klohunt> Does anyone here know how to get Firefox to use mplayer as the default media player for embedded videos on webpages and stuff instead of totem?
<Agent_bob> zlib is on your system.      ii  zlib1g         1.2.2-4ubuntu1 compression library - runtime
<amphi> hephaistos: what are you trying to do?
<hephaistos> install freeciv
<roy__> oh ok
<roy__> thanks eck
<amphi> hephaistos: from src?
<__mikem> a lot about gaming going on tonight
<hephaistos> ? sorry i am noob
<amphi> hephaistos: what can't find zlib?
<hephaistos> i have to ./configure
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<ubotu> somebody said b-e was no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<hephaistos> and at the end it tells me no zlib
<Agent_bob> hephaistos ^
<amphi> hephaistos: install the zlib dev package
<francis> is sound supposed to work in the ubuntu live cd ?
<SpecialBuddy> how would I write the bash script so that no matter where it is it can write the source code
<hephaistos> but what is it ?
<hephaistos> b-e ?
<hephaistos> ok i go for the dev
<eck> SpecialBuddy: umm... that might be a security compromise
<SpecialBuddy> it's for class
<SpecialBuddy> I know I can go cat nameoffile but if I move the script how will it know where it is
<Agent_bob> yes b-e.    if you haven't installed the build-essential meta package you probably wont be able to compile anything....
<eck> SpecialBuddy: I'm not really sure what you are asking
<hephaistos> i think i compiled sum stuff before..
<FliesLikeALap> SpecialBuddy use a full (absolute) path to the file, not just a relative one
<Agent_bob> cat $0
<hephaistos> i installed headers things for that
<Agent_bob> SpecialBuddy i told you the first time   use   cat $0
<hephaistos> and the ./configure tells me about 686, but i am using k7!
<SpecialBuddy> cat $0 will do it
<Agent_bob> yes
<kingspawn> SpecialBuddy: he has told you several times now
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: what.
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<SpecialBuddy> I didn't see it
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: ?
<Klohunt> Is anyone aware of a way to use mozilla-mplayer as the default player in firefox?
<Agent_bob> you can filter that if needed   cat $0 | grep '#'  to only display lines that contain # in the script
<Klohunt> I have it downloaded, just that firefox still tries to use totem
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: ./configure doesnt wanna work again, i have new errors now
<SpecialBuddy> thanks Agent_bob
<brasko> I just installed tcl8.4-dev, now when I run aclocal, I get all sorts of warnings. The file /usr/share/aclocal/tcl.m4 isn't fully correct.
<Agent_bob> hephaistos it's because you haven't installed build-essential
<brasko> Should I report this here?
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: what is that window talking about u ?
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: i have build essential
<hephaistos> raptros-v76: i am not registered, i cant send u messages
<amphi> hephaistos: /msg nicksrv help
<hephaistos> the nick is in use unfortunely
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: make a slightly different one
<amphi> hephaistos: pick another
<hephaistos> yep
<hephaistos> ok
<hephaistos> hephaistos is the one i use on the forum
<raptros-v76> hephaistos: register so we can told this over
<hephaistos> hummm, how do i change nick without disconnecting ?
<raptros-v76> use /nick <name>
<raptros-v76> i think
<amphi> hephaistos: /nick <nick>
<Agent_bob> /nick new-nick
<hephaistos> thx ;)
<amphi> hephaistos: you could always use the Roman form ;)
<amphi> voraistos: or hephstus ;)
<voraistos> i am back with the vor version
<raptros-v76> good
<voraistos> yea the window that always appers is dCC something
<amphi> voraistos: just do /query <whoever>
<voraistos> raptros-v76: but what is that for? when i say accept, it doesnt change a thing ?!
<odyssey12386> hello
<voraistos> lo
<odyssey12386> how do i upgrde to daper drake
<_jason> odyssey12386: you know it is still beta?
<amphi> odyssey12386: if you don't know, you probably shouldn't
<odyssey12386> i see
<odyssey12386> yes i know its beta
<odyssey12386> i tried with the repositories and it didnt work
<odyssey12386> synaptic
<Agent_bob> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<odyssey12386>  thanks for the help  jason and amphi will wiki myself
<brasko> when is the releas after breezy coming out?
<raptros-v76> stable?
<brasko> is it already done?
<roxas> Where can you stinall the Bison package?
<brasko> Yeah
<raptros-v76> dapper beta has come out, dapper stable is in june
<Agent_bob> breezy was 5.10
<amphi> roxas: build-essential should install it
<braniff> will dapper have selinux ??
<brasko> thanks.
<roxas> amphi: What's the terminal command?
<Agent_bob> libselinux1 - SELinux shared libraries
<amphi> roxas: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<amphi> roxas: or apt-cache search bison to see available bison packages
<kuchiki> who is using dapper here?
<Agent_bob> i am.
<roxas> What about YACC?
<SpecialBuddy> is it worth upgrading to dapper right now
<kuchiki> Agent_bob, are you using xgl/compiz ?
<raptros-v76> SpecialBuddy: depends
<Agent_bob> no
<SpecialBuddy> what's it depend on
<roxas> amphi: I already have the build-essential.  It says this...
<kuchiki> Agent_bob, im trying to make opacity plugin works
<Agent_bob> kuchiki dapper has it's own channel   #ubuntu+1   for those testing thing.
<kuchiki> Agent_bob, oh ok
<kuchiki> Agent_bob, sorry
<roxas> amphi: configure: error: no suitable bison/yacc found. Please install the 'bison' package.
<amphi> roxas: so do it already ;)
<roxas> amphi: and How?
<Agent_bob> kuchiki i'm not trying to run you off.  but the +1 channel is more likely to have the answers you want.
<amphi> roxas: ffs, apt-cache search bison and choose a package and apt-get install it
<roxas> amphi: I know I am being stupid here, but how do you search/run that?
<roxas> amphi: I only started on Ubuntu last night >.>
<amphi> roxas: type 'apt-cache search bison'
<Agent_bob> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<amphi> roxas: and then 'sudo apt-get install <package_name>', replacing '<package_name>' with the name of the package you want to install
<Agent_bob> and when you have the time read some of what ubotu just posted.
<drop> hello
<doms_> how to connect ubuntu to ubuntu network share
<amphi> !greet drop
<ubotu> amphi: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<drop> can someone help me set up my sources list
<amphi> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> hey
<metalhedd> I'm trying to figure out how to transfer files between my cellphone and my computer via usb. its a sony ericsson z520a.  it uses the cdc_acm kernel module and I can get phone status information, but the program (kmobiletools) doesn't have any file transfer capabilities.  I  want to hack something together to do it, but I dont know  where to start exactly. can anyone offer some tips?
<drop> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Agent_bob> eeek.   i need to setup my sources list.....
<drop> i dont know how im a newb
<Sear> www.nextpicturez.com
<amphi> Sear: ?
<Sear> www.nextpicturez.com
<Agent_bob> drop sudo apt-setup   i think will make it easy for you.
<kbrooks> um
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<kbrooks> gr
<kbrooks> sry ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks>  i thought Sear was here
<Agent_bob> oh kewl  k-lined   hehhe
<drop> ill try tat bob
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> turns out he was klined
<rob> grr lol
<kbrooks> nalioth: sorry again
<benplaut> heh
<benplaut> that was a very fast kline :P
<kbrooks> yes :-)
<benplaut> bot?
<Agent_bob> k-line   that's server side right ?
<rob> sure
<Agent_bob> takes an ircop  for that
<udk> Agent_bob: yes
<roxas> *** Warning: X development files not found. Wine will be built without
<roxas> *** X support, which currently does not work, and would probably not be
<roxas> *** what you want anyway. You will need to install devel packages of
<roxas> *** Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<roxas> How would I do that?
<rob> roxas, don't paste!
<Agent_bob> roxas  with synaptic  i sujest
<roxas> Agent_bob: and how do you do that?
<Agent_bob> menu  system> synaptic package manager
<doms> how i check my host name
<_jason> doms: hostname <-- that's the command
<m00nshine> I cannot get my screen resolution to work at anything less than 1600x1200 on my dell laptop
<m00nshine> any ideas?
<Agent_bob> hostname
<m00nshine> Screen just gets screwed up when I go any lower than that setting
<m00nshine> <- using ubuntu breezy
<PORDO> anyone know anything about getting jackd to work without realtime-lsm, using limits?
<PORDO> whatever that means
<doms> why is it when i type my hostname ubuntu then in my other pc cant connect to ubuntu ssh, sharing i would like to make sharing 2 pc which fully installed ubuntu
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<m00nshine> tried that.  Still gives me the 1600x1200
<dsceles> need help with remote desktop, cant connect externally from my lan, have port 5900 nated, cant connecton tightvnc
<yggdrasil> hey can somone help me, i want to use a computer asa  gateway and i dont even know where to start. ive got it working right now one side to my lan and the other to the wan.... anyhelp is appreciated
<m00nshine> When I use a lower res though..  I have a horrible looking screen (like seeing double)
<khafra> The manpage, the wikipedia entry, and an online article have all completely failed to explain how xargs -i {} and xargs -I {} work
<khafra> Can anyone here explain them, or point me to a "complete idiot's guide to xargs"?
<biovore> what you doing with xargs?
<noiesmo> yggdrasil, think you need to look at iptables try checking this out http://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/iptables-intro.htm#_Toc92808872
<yggdrasil> thnkx.
<khafra> biovore: I want to unzip all the files in a directory tree into their respective directories
<green_earz> yggdrasil: have a look at using shorewall to setup a gateway box http://www.shorewall.net/
<khafra> Or into a mirrored set of directories somewhere.  Just not all into the same directory
<yggdrasil> well ive got ubuntu on it
<biovore> khafra: hmm  I think you will have to do that in a small bash script..
<khafra> Really?  The {} won't help me?
<yggdrasil> how do i configure iptables ?
<yggdrasil> sorry i cant open a web page till i can get stuff routed out of here ;(
<noiesmo> yggdrasil, read the info on the link i gave you
<yggdrasil> its a wan connection to the cybercafe
<yggdrasil> from a box i put on my roof
<Tedd> Can anyone help me install GRUB/point me to some channel that can?
<Tedd> I installed Windows and it overwrote GRUB.
<raptros-v76> why would you do that
<_jason> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Tedd> raptros-v76: A few reasons; mostly for Steam. :P
<raptros-v76> ok
<Tedd> Also, _jason, thanks a lot
<dsceles> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dsceles
<khafra> biovore: http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/xargs.1.asp is the complete idiot's guide to xargs, yay!
<sonic> hi guys, can anyone tell me if there is a program I can install that will let me burn images?
<doms_> how make a sharing between ubuntu to ubuntu network
<_jason> sonic: iso's?
<sonic> _jason: yes
<Agent_bob> xargs -i only works for replacing a string    --replace[=replace-str] , -i[replace-str]    ?    and there is no -I    so i'm not sure what you are asking biovore
<noiesmo> sonic, k3b is good
<_jason> sonic: you can use nautilus, just right click > burn image
<alcor> 
<_jason> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<biovore> hehe
<sonic> _jason: should it already be installed, or will I have to install it?
<dsceles> any other ports that need to be open for remote desktop in kde
<yggdrasil> haha got that link up with lynx
<ericvw> I have a dell i8600 and am wondering how I can get sleep and hibernate work with my nvidia card
<PORDO> alcor wow
<themachine> what in gcc tells me the program execution time?
<yggdrasil> thanks guys illl do my best :)
<_jason> sonic: might have to install nautilus-cd-burner
<doms_> how make a sharing between ubuntu to ubuntu network
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Agent_bob> doms_ ssh tightvnc   ?
<sonic> _jason: thank you
<doms_> my pc1 has a hostname ubuntu how do connect each other
<roxas> Does anyone know of a virus software for Ubuntu?
<doms_> and my pc2 has a hostname ubuntu too
<doms_> clamav
<doms_> anti virus
<roxas> Link please?
<doms_> google is your friends
<dsceles> google it
<Agent_bob> doms_ use the eth ip  rather than the hostname
<roxas> >.>
<themachine> roxas, try searching for 'virus' within synaptic
<doms_> how to check my eth ip
<doms_> ifconfig
<roxas> themachine: okay.
<Agent_bob> ifconfig
<voraistos> clamav is on synaptic
<bender_> any one experienced with PAM at all?
<alcor> 
<bender_> im trying to get PAM to mount my encrypted loopback image file to my home dir upon login.. ive got that part to work.. but upon logout.. instead of it actually umounting and closing the crypt session.. it gives errors: pam_mount error could not set UID 0
<alcor> 
<doms_> how to check my eth ip
<spiral_shell> hi - my mailserver postfix does not seem to be sending mail
<Agent_bob> ok i'm gonna go now.  gooday t'all
<spiral_shell> where are the log files stored?
<bender_> spiral_shell, have you checked  /var/log
<joel_> hey
<joel_> i need some help with running a steam server
<joel_> or a server in general
<doms_> how to check my eth ip
<alcor> PORDO 
<PORDO> sweet
<joel_> anybody willing to message me for further help? I'd appreciate it
<bender_> doms_   ifconifg
<themachine> doms_, type ifconfig
<doms_> how can i add Unix file sharing
<spiral_shell> bender_ there is no postfix log in /var/log
<joel_> NEED SOME HELP RUNNING A SERVER
<PORDO> doms you mean like samba?
<bender_> spiral_shell, have you checked both GOOGLE and the MAN
<joel_> CAN ANYBODY HELP? IM NEW TO LINUX AND UBUNTU
<dsceles> joel use xammp
<bender_> joel_, we heard you the first time.. dont use caps.. we arent blind
<Amaranth> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<joel_> aight sorry
<Amaranth> joel_: What kind of server?
<blind> bender_, speak for yourself.
<spiral_shell> bender_ I have googled
<dsceles> google xammp
<doms_> i hav two pc which has fully installed both of them and i want them to see each other like file sharing etc...
<joel_> Day of Defeat server
<tsume> I've forgottin, what is the better file system to use for a file server, xfs or JFS?
<joel_> Steam supported
<themachine> joel_ go to http://tldp.org/ for some basics
<Amaranth> joel_: Err, I think you'd need WINE for that.
<doms_> i hav two pc which has fully installed ubuntu  both of them and i want them to see each other like file sharing etc...
<Thinjon100> OK, I've read all the HOWTOs Ubotu links to, but I'm still having trouble gettign GRUB set up on my Dapper Drake installation... I have Drake installed on hdg4, and I told the installer to mount /boot on hda2 (where I want GRUB installed) the installer came up with an error (cannot load GRUB on hd0), and booting into rescue mode, grub-install /dev/hda2 returns "/dev/hda2: Not found or not a block device"
<joel_> lol
<Amaranth> joel_: Out of my area if it's a windows server app, #wine might be able to help.
<noiesmo> Thinjon100, grub uses hd0,0 as hda
<green_earz> spiral_shell:  in the /var/log  dir is the any    mail.log     file if so these will be postfix logs
<doms_> i hav two pc which has fully installed ubuntu  both of them and i want them to see each other like file sharing etc...
<Thinjon100> noiesmo: If I read it right, hda2 is (hd0,1)... I tried doing setup (hd0,1) form grub and it still couldn't find it
<joel_> no its ubuntu server app
* tsume sighs
<tsume> too many noobs in here
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell Thinjon100 about grub
<Amaranth> joel_: I've never heard of it, what problem are you having?
<Amaranth> tsume: Help educate them? :)
<lsuactiafner> noiesmo : he said he read all the links already
<Thinjon100> noiesmo: I've read all those... they didn't help because they don't address why GRUB can't find /dev/hda2, even from rescue mode
<noiesmo> Thinjon100, sorry
<tsume> Amaranth: hell no
<joel_> i just need to know how to run this server
<joel_> like the commands
<tsume> Amaranth: they can pay for my knowledge ;)
<joel_> to get it up and running
<roy_> how can i get LimeWireLinux.rpm to work or installing it
<joel_> im VERY new to linux and ubuntu
<spiral_shell> green_earz I restarted it
<dsceles> what would be the equivalent of citrix in linux
<joel_> i need a step by step instruction person
<Thinjon100> wondering if anyone had any other suggestions... or know how to get the Dapper installation to let me chooes where it installs GRUB... I mean, I told it to mount /boot on hda2, but it never asked where I wanted GRUB, and I searched for the option
<lsuactiafner> Thinjon100 : i think its a kernel module which aint loaded to detect your disk, i know intergrated technology released a chipset thats only supported now after 2-3 yrs
<spiral_shell> green_earz checked mail.err and there was only one error and that was me trying to retart postfix with 'restart' instead of 'stop' and then 'start'
<sonic> guys, I have a file in my windows partition that I would like to move to the desktop, does anyone know how I can do this, as It doesnt seem to be able to "drag and drop"
<lsuactiafner> Thinjon100 : in breezy check what modules are loaded related to your disks and see if it loads in the dapper install, run lsmod maybe
<lsuactiafner> and file a bug/
<Thinjon100> lsuactiafner: Ubuntu 5.10 installed correctly, and instaleld GRUB correctly, but it didn't support some of my other hardware, Drake does
<doms_> i hav two pc which has fully installed ubuntu  both of them and i want them to see each other like file sharing etc...
<noiesmo> Thinjon100, grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda
<roy_> can anyonr help me
<dsceles> use samba for file sharing
<sonic> anyone?
<Thinjon100> The Drake partition manager seemed to find hda jsut fine
<roy_> anyone help please
<ircbglad> anyone here willing to help me troubleshoot a freeze on startup issue?
<lsuactiafner> Thinjon100 : then i think its something to do with the kernel not supporting your disk, or not configured to load the correct module.. run lspci and identify your IDE controller and find out if the module loads during install like it should
<lsuactiafner> Thinjon100 : did you try lilo?
<Thinjon100> noiesmo: That would overwrite my MBR on hda, which I don't want
<spiral_shell> green_earz also checked mail.log and it seems like it is working
<green_earz> spiral_shell: check out the postfix site it as very good howto docs and there is all so a #postfix channel
<noiesmo> Thinjon100, ok i'll shut up now :)
<Thinjon100> lsuactiafner: I haven't seen ANY options for what bootloader to install or WHERE to install during Dapper install
<lsuactiafner> Thinjon100 : that sucks
<Thinjon100> noiesmo: No, I appreciate teh help, just letitng you know what I've tried
<joel_> can someone message me for step by step help with running a game server in Ubuntu?
<spiral_shell> green_earz the only thing I can think of is that there is a problem with the hosting (who firewalls the company I am doing this for)
<noiesmo> Thinjon100, np ;)
<lsuactiafner> hate it when things get dumbed down
<voraistos> roy:  try to install frostwire
<lsuactiafner> so users who do understand what they are doing are powerless to select what they want
<joel_> can someone message me for step by step help with running a game server in Ubuntu?
<roy_> can anyone tell me how i can install LimeWireLinux.rpm
<lsuactiafner> like microsoft does.
<Thinjon100> lsuactifner: That was one of the things I actually liked about the Breezy install... I got to pick where I wanted what
<green_earz> spiral_shell: can you send a email out ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell roy_ about frostwire
<spiral_shell> no
<brasko> joel_: you might find step by step instructions from the people that write the gameserver you want to start
<_jason> roy_: try frostwire, it's just like limewire
<spiral_shell> green_earz thats the problem
<brasko> joel_: they would know best how to get it to run
<sonic> guys, I have a file in my windows partition that I would like to move to the desktop, does anyone know how I can do this, as It doesnt seem to be able to "drag and drop"
<Amaranth> lsuactiafner: grub > lilo, why would you want to choose? :)
<roy_> where i can get frostwire
<joel_> its Steam
<lsuactiafner> Thinjon100 : ive always stuck to, if you create something idiots can use, only idiots would use it. default options are better than locking someone into something.
<spiral_shell> green_earz my php app cant send mail
<joel_> Half-Life Day of Defeat Source server
<_jason> roy_: check your private messages from ubotu
<Amaranth> joel_: Steam is windows only, I swear
<ircbglad> joel_: the steam forums have a great step by step for that
<joel_> how would i contact them?
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : because grub refuses to work on my system since hoary, if not for lilo i wouldnt run ubuntu
<Amaranth> joel_: Got a link to it?
<joel_> no i dont
<ircbglad> joel_: hold on i'll link you
<Amaranth> joel_: Get it off P2P? :P
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : and i dont want graphics or anything when i bootup, i want lilo and the kernels i make myself, grub is full of...
<Amaranth> _jason: Get a chance to try out cvs?
<joel_> no just downloaded it off site
<bender_> any one else running dapper beta?
<Amaranth> joel_: that's the site i want to see
<Amaranth> bender_: Me, please join #ubuntu+1 though
<_jason> Amaranth: trying now, it seg faulted again.  But if I don't try to go too fast it's ok it seems
<jadaz87> anyone know how to uninstall with aptitude by CLI?
<Amaranth> _jason: Odd.
<lsuactiafner> Amaranth : ive filed bug reports, grub on my system screws things up
<jadaz87> sudo aptitude --purge ????
<ircbglad> joel_: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?s=380dfe03edff6d5491cda42bd0983028&threadid=292495
<Amaranth> jadaz87: Same as apt-get: sudo aptitude remove <package>
<jadaz87> Amaranth what about purge?
<dsceles> you guys are hard core
<Amaranth> jadaz87: it probably works to, try it
<_jason> Amaranth yep just did it again with 3 clicks when i tried right after one another.  But if I hold off and wait like 5 seconds in between it doesn't seem to do it
<lsuactiafner> why not apt-get remove package
<joel_> thx bglad
<ircbglad> np
<Amaranth> _jason: Really odd.
<green_earz> spiral_shell:  in /etc/postfix/main.cf          myhostname = your-host-name.your-domain-name    and      mydestination = $myhostname localhost.$mydomain localhost
<Amaranth> _jason: I was clicking as fast as I could, didn't have any problems.
<_jason> Amaranth: what were you clicking in particular?
<Amaranth> _jason: Everything.
<_jason> ha, okay
<dsceles> anybody know of a free linux remote desktop with konsole access
<Amaranth> _jason: I spent a minute pulling up properties as fast as i could and closing it
<Amaranth> _jason: then the same hiding/unhiding things
<Amaranth> dsceles: Probably doesn't exist, that would be expensive and dangerous.
<ircbglad> anyone here willing to help me troubleshoot a freeze on startup issue?
<jadaz87> Amaranth what does apt-get clean do?
<Amaranth> jadaz87: Removes cached deb files.
<dsceles> is there am open source equivalent to citrix in nix
<doms_> i hav two pc which has fully installed ubuntu  both of them and i want them to see each other like file sharing etc...
<dsceles> doms explain etc
<dsceles> what else do you want to do
<dsceles> file sharing =samba
<ircbglad> doms_: you have two options, nfs and samba for file sharing, if you want your windows computers to see then samba
<dsceles> what the best router to use with nix
<dsceles> *what is
<doms_> no what i nid ubuntu to ubuntu sharing
<doms_> thats it
<doms_> why they cant see each other
<Tedd> Hi, I'm back.
<doms_> pls. help me
<dsceles> can you ping
<jadaz87> Amaranth i did: aptitude purge openoffice.org2-core :and most of the packages associated with openoffice came up except openoffice.org2-help-en-us and that is installed i was wondering why that is?
<Tedd> I installed GRUB, but Windows isn't on it, and I need to put it on there
<Tedd> I read the Wiki entry
<ircbglad> doms_: you need to install either samba or nfs servers and clients on them
<Tedd> but it doesn't help me
<doms_> my pc1 ip is 192.168.2.100 and pc2 is 192.168.2.102
<Amaranth> jadaz87: It's a part of language-pack-en
<_Avatar_> ls
<doms_> i hav installed both
<Tedd> I tried to mount /dev/hda2 but it's not in fstbab
<Tedd> fstab
<themachine> dsceles, the router doesn't really matter.
<Tedd> so I tried entering it in, didn't work, it tells me the line is bad
<doms_> i hav correctly installed both
<doms_> coz i can see all my windows sharing
<ircbglad> doms_: if you type: ps aux | grep smbd
<ircbglad> whats your output
<doms_> except the ubuntu to ubuntu
<biovore> doms_: you need to setup up sambe
<doms_> i hav correctly setup my samba
<biovore> doms_: can windows see your shares on you ubuntu box?
<Tedd> I put it correctly into FSTAB but it didn't work, it tells me I set it up wrong
<sonic> guys, I have a file in my windows partition that I would like to move to the desktop, does anyone know how I can do this, as It doesnt seem to be able to "drag and drop"
<doms_> yes
<doms_> very excellent they see each other
<doms_> like cdrom sharing
<doms_> except in my ubuntu to ubuntu box
<sonic> anyone?
<romy> to sonic, just copy the file you want to put in to the desktop and go to the desktop and press (hold) crtl and press v
<doms_> except in my ubuntu to ubuntu box
<biovore> doms_: you install the smbfs package?
<biovore> and modprobe smbfs
<doms_> not yet
<doms_> ok i try it
<doms_> do i nit to restart after installing smbfs
<sonic> romy:  I've tried that mate, nothing happens at all
<roy_> why doesnt ubunto recognizes limewirelinux.rpm
<roy_> if its  linux software
<_jason> roy_: rpm is redhat package manager
<_jason> roy_: did you try frostwire?
<romy> try to copy/move  the files to the desktop folder
<roy_> so i need to get that manager
<roy_> i have al;ready moved them there
<_jason> roy_: redhat is a different distribution of linux
<roy_> oh i see
<dts> I specifically need php 5.1, but it's not in the repository yet, is there an easy way i could get it or do i need to build it from source?
<roy_> i am downloading frostwire
<jadaz87> Amaranth so i am trying to remove the openofice.org2-help-en-us and now it wants to remove language-support-en openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us ubuntu-live is that a smart idea?
<ircbglad> roy_: the package Alien can convert rpm to deb
<_jason> roy_: ok, let me know when it finished if you're not sure how to isntall
<roy_> yes thanks jason
<roy_> i appreciate all your help
<doms_> when i grep smbd no out pput
<roy_> how do i get that package ircbglad
<ircbglad> doms_: then smbd is not running
<doms_> how to run it
<doms_> how to run it
<jabo-> hello
<jabo-> is ubuntu the best linux distro
<ircbglad> doms_: just type smbd, and it should start up
<doms_> command not found
<sonic> ahhh, surely someone can help, I dont think its a difficult problem, I just need to move a file from my windows partition to the desktop
<doms_> command not found
<romy> Hi Yvonne
<roy_> so to instal a software it has to be deb jason ?
<ircbglad> doms_: then try | /usr/sbin/smbd
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, i dont have long but i can try
<sonic> thanks mate
<roy_> deb is binary right ?
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, type sudo -i
<Chris_Tucker> sonic then fdisk -l
<doms_> no such file on the directory
<_jason> roy_: It is recommended you use the repositories which uses deb.  After that, if there is an ubuntu deb that should be ok.
<doms_> no such file on the directory
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  Thanks, What now?
<ircbglad> doms_: type locate smbd to see if it even exists, its sound like you havent installed samba properly
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, note the device, /dev/hdXX where XX is a letter and number then mkdir /mnt/tmp
<_jason> doms_: you don't have to say everything twice
<_jason> roy_: yes, deb is binary
<roy_> ok
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/tmp  (replace XX with the letter and number
<roy_> i understand
<doms_> ne effect when i locate smbd
<ircbglad> roy_: to get alien I think it is sudo apt-get install alien
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, report if that gives an error or success, explain if error
<roy_> ok jason the download is finished
<_jason> roy_: ok, do you know how to use the terminal?
<roy_> yes
<roy_> the archive mangaer opened
<doms_> hahahaha sori its my fault your right my samba in my newly installed ubuntu i hav not yet install samba sori folks
<roy_> but nothing in there
<doms_> thanks for conerning
<_jason> roy_: no, don't use the archive manager.  Where is the file located now?
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  mount /dev/hdXX /mnt/tmp
<sonic> mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/tmp busy
<sonic> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on /tmp/disks-conf-hda1
<roy_> thanks ircbglad
<ircbglad> doms_: np
<ircbglad> roy_: np
<doms_> thanks anyway
<roy_> i dont know
<_jason> roy_: actually, before we proceed.  You need java, have you installed java?
<roy_> i dont see where it is gone
<sonic> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/tmp  I should say
<doms_> do i need to restart my pc
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, type: cd /tmp/disks-conf-hda1   then type ls
<doms_> after installing samba
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, see if whats in there looks like the C:\ you see in windows
<roy_> no
<roy_> i havent
<roy_> but i dont know where to find the file
<ircbglad> doms_: no, but to be sure just type: ps aux | grep smbd, there should be a line with smbd on it, not counting the line that may show up for grep
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  I am in root@Ghost:/tmp/disks-conf-hda1#
<sonic> what command shall I type to view contents?
<Chris_Tucker> ls
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, ls   but dont paste the results, just look at them
<_jason> roy_: ok, we'll do that first.  We'll find the file later :)  I'm going to send you a link on how to enable seveas' repository.  You want to enable the java section.  ok?
<_jason> ubotu: tell roy_ about javadebs
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  yes, that is the contents of my c:
<doms_> oo no effect i type grep smbd
<doms_> still blinking
<tokenbad_> anyone have a page that explains an easy way to share files between ubuntu and windows?
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, using cd, find your desktop, you know where its at right?
<ircbglad> doms_: you must type "ps aux | grep smbd|
<ircbglad> doms_: you must type "ps aux | grep smbd"
<ircbglad> minus quotes
<doms_> ah soru
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  yes, I am in my desktop now (/home/sonic/Desktop)
<cjones> does any one know of a list of short cut keys ?
<doms_> yes i get a three line
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, er, no :/ your windows desktop
<sonic> ah
<sonic> sorry
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, what version of windows is it?
<doms_> yes
<doms_> perfect thanks people
<ircbglad> np
<floppyears> hi
<cjones> how do you run a app on term with shortcut key strokes ?
<floppyears> I have screen running on my ubuntu machine
<floppyears> and my other computer uses xterm-colors
<floppyears> in TERM
<floppyears> but when I ssh to ubuntu the backspace key doesn't work :(
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  XP.  The file I want to locate though is in /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/Torrents/  , which is what I want to move to my linux desktop
<floppyears> this is a problem with screen
<floppyears> can someobdy help me fix it ?
<cjones> terminal
<floppyears> ?
<blind> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blind> any good FPS games for ubuntu? :P
<SpecialBuddy> hey
<green_earz>  /quit
<blind> you missed.
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, cd into /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/Torrents/ and type   ls    noting that linux is sensitive to capitol letters, note the filename(s) you want, and type cp <filename> /home/sonic/Desktop     where <filename> is the name of the file, repeat for any other files, cant do multiple files with one line easily
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, if you want EVERYTHING in the Torrents dir you can skip the cp step for a faster one
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, which is while in the Torrents directory, cp ./* /home/sonic/Desktop
<sonic> Chris_Tucker:  excellent, thanks very much for your instructions!
<Chris_Tucker> sonic, not a prob, now i get some sleep ;)
<CJ__> hello?
<NickGarvey> hello!
<dager> hey!
<NickGarvey> you can boot from extended partitions right?
<CJ__> i need some help have i come to the right place?
<NickGarvey> yup
<CJ__> great! now i hope someone can help me out
<NickGarvey> pretty.. dead in here
<NickGarvey> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<PhilKC> !pong
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PhilKC
<NickGarvey> haha you are quick
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: gentoo, I hear?
<CJ__> how much do you guys know about ubunto?
<CJ__> u
<NickGarvey> kingspawn: trying.. its not booting..
<bosco> has anyone messed with the timeout for sudo
<kingspawn> bosco: yeah.
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: oh?
<bosco> kingspawn, how do i change it
<NickGarvey> kingspawn: yeah.. I think I messed up the boot loader, tried a boot loader off a cd and didn't even see the gentoo partition..
<kingspawn> bosco: in /etc/sudoers, using command "sudo visudoers"
<megadeth> a chilean?
<CJ__> i can't get into my comp i forgot my user id and password for ubuntu is there anyway i can get in and change it or bypass it?
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: Ouch. So you leaving us if you get it up and running? :)
<NickGarvey> kingspawn: of course not, I use suse now and I am still in here heh
<dager> CJ__ Boot from a LiveCD?
<kingspawn> CJ__: boot the rescue mode off grub
<NickGarvey> kingspawn: (ubuntu didn't work with my wireless card)
<CJ__> i tried to boot from the rescue mode it didn't work
<NickGarvey> CJ__: what happened?
<CJ__> it still asks for login and password
<kingspawn> NickGarvey: heheh, I dont actually use Ubuntu either, I just think its a great way to attract attention to the free software-world
<kingspawn> CJ__: then a livecd it is
<CJ__> i don't have one...it's gone :(
<bosco> kingspawn, so what do i change in the file
<dager> CJ__: I'd suggest burning a recovery livecd, like Auditor or BackTrack, so you can get your password back pretty easily
<yamathan> Hey, for some reason I can't get a GTK+-based application running under either KDE or GNOME.
<FennyLAP> can someone help me with a grub install
<yamathan> I should imagine that all of the GTK libraries involved are installed, so ...
<FennyLAP> im in knoppix trying to get grub installed to the correct drive
<FennyLAP> I am at grub> in a sonole
<kingspawn> bosco: I suggest "man sudoers" - but what you change is "timestampp_timeout"
<FennyLAP> console
<CJ__> well i don't think that's the only problem... i've been away at school and i think someone messed with it and nothing i've tried has worked
<kingspawn> bosco: "timestamp_timeout"
<FennyLAP> I dont know how to find out what drive I want
<blind> They wouldn't happen to have a version of GTA for ubuntu, would they? >_>
<NickGarvey> CJ__: there is a way.. to get into a root console.. tad tricky though
<bosco> kingspawn, there is no timestampp_tomout in my file
<kingspawn> blind: ... :)
<yamathan> Grand Theft Auto?
<eno__> dear Gods of Ubuntu!  Shine on me!
<blind> yes
<kingspawn> bosco: that means you add it
<doms_> same problem
<blind> kingspawn, what was that smile for? :P
<doms_> ssh 192.168.2.100
<doms_> refusef
<doms_> why
<bosco> oh ok
<kingspawn> blind: who knows?
<CJ__> can you help me? i'm freaking out :(
<NickGarvey> CJ__: http://www.webpronews.com/it/operatingsystems/wpn-22-20040209LostRootPasswordLinux.html
<blind> oh ffs. i have to clean my desk.
<yamathan> Well, I was trying to prove to a visitor at my house that, yes, Linux'ers have very "special" image/video managers as well as Windows users.
<doms_> but i can ping it 192.168.2.100
<doms_> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.100: icmp_seq=18 ttl=64 time=0.152 ms
<yamathan> Unfortunately pornview halted at "autodetecting video driver".
<blind> I bought a pair of headphones from walmart for a dollar.
<blind> Don't do that
<NickGarvey> yamathan: shame..
<doms_> but when i type ssh 192.168.100  it says refused
<NickGarvey> doms_: are you running a ssh server..
<yamathan> I can't seem to find documentation for pornview anywhere.
<dager> aside from its suggestive name, pornview is a very good video/image viewer.. dont think its still actively developed though
<yamathan> Is it dependent on video drivers I don't have?
<CJ__> wow that's a lot of stuff!!!
<doms_> even in samba share i cant see my ubuntu box
<yamathan> "man pornview" doesn't give me much information at all.
<yamathan> The Scourgeforce page doesn't give me much more than >man pornview.
<kingspawn> yamathan: mostly, using apps that are no longer developed arent advisable, heh
<noiesmo> yamathan, i think from memory that it uses xine
<yamathan> True enough.
<doms_> even in my samba share i cant see my ubuntu box; how do fix this
<Tarantulafudge> So does flash sound work ok yet?
<doms_> even in my samba share i cant see my ubuntu box; how do fix this
<Tarantulafudge> In firefox, i eman
<yamathan> Huh.  But I thought I had virtually every xine plugin and library installed.
<Tarantulafudge> i mean*
<yamathan> *no "but"
<noiesmo> yamathan, the more i think yes xine then xine set to use codecs
<yamathan> As in >xine set, or do you mean do set up the codecs through opening xine and whatnot?
<doms_> do i need something to change /etc/samba/smb.conf
<doms_> because they cant see each other my two ubuntu box
<CJ__> i managed to change one user name and password through grub but it didn't do anything when it came to the ubuntu login and password
<noiesmo> yamathan, I would get codec pack from mplayer essentials put hten in /usr/lib/win32
<yamathan> Hmm.
<yamathan> Okie dokie.
<NickGarvey> CJ__: basicly, you change a boot line temp, and then bam root prompt
<noiesmo> yamathan, in xine you can set codec location
<yamathan> I was under the assumption I already did that.
<CJ__> in english please? lol
<noiesmo> yamathan, default is /usr/lib/win32
<doms_> iam freaking over two ubuntu box
<blind> www.linuxcompatible.org == my new best friend
<doms_> coz they cant see each other
<yamathan> No, I meant I already have mplayer essentials on here.
<slavik> is there a program to give me the readout of what key is being pressed? my lappy has a key to toggle wifi and it doesn't work in dapper (it worked weird in breezy)
<noiesmo> yamathan, install xine-ui then configure i think youll find it will do it
<bit_doidao> hello all, how to set the video resolution to up than 800x640?
<blind> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yamathan> Okay than.
<yamathan> Thanks!
<yamathan> *then
<noiesmo> yamathan, np
<bit_doidao> at the live cd, everythings runned owk, the after install, it only have 800X...
<blind> 800x640? that's a weird resolution.
<yamathan> I felt like a total dweeb when I read that pornview worked with one hand only and I thought, "Space Ghost will be so much easier to watch!"  XD
<blind> but yeah, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell bit_doidao about res
<bit_doidao> blind: i check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and there had the three common was there...
<CJ__> hello?
<blind> hi
<yamathan> xine-ui, right?
<noiesmo> yep
<iceman> Anyone know how I can MOunt a Unix file system cd and read it ?
<bit_doidao> blind: sorry, it was 640x400
<blind> 640x400??
<blind> or 640x480?
<bit_doidao> yes
<rukuartic> So how would I wall a message to the entire system?
<CJ__> nick?
<bit_doidao> blind: 640x480
<paloyme> how do i check my kernel version no.?
<rukuartic> paloyme: uname -r
<paloyme> thank you rukuartic
<iceman> How the heck to Mount a UNIX file system cd and access it ? anyone ?
<rukuartic> paloyme: No problem ^_^ You can do a whole lot with it too, "man uname"
<bit_doidao> ubotu == bot:?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bit_doidao
<bit_doidao> cooooooooooooooooooooool
<paloyme> how do i update my kernel?
<rukuartic> bit_doidao: Heheh... don't abuse it! O-o
<earthen> anyone know the ETA on draper final release
<_jason> earthen: June 1st
<earthen> :)
<CJ__> can anyone help me please?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<biovore> earthen: june I think
<slavik> rofl
<rukuartic> CJ__: Ask aways.
<slavik> HP_Administrator: nice nick
<rukuartic> earthen: If ya have more questions about dapper, they're welcome in #ubuntu+1
<iceman> Windows cannot read this CD... but everythin i have read says linux should be able to ... how to enable UNIX File Support in UBUNTU ?
<earthen> can't want, my ferrari laptop is screamming for it
<HP_Administrator> slavik: thanks.
<slavik> HP_Administrator: how truthful is it?
<CJ__> i can't get into my comp because i can't get past the ubuntu login and password
<rukuartic> earthen: I'm just wishing my computer was faster. I tried flight 6 live on my faster box. sooo beautiful...
<earthen> rukuartic,  is the a form just for draper
<tokenbad_> sorry I missed if anyone answered this...but does anyone have a page that explains an easy way to share files between ubuntu and windows?
<HP_Administrator> slavik: very on my own hp windows media center...lol
<CJ__> i can't remember it and i don't have a disk
<paloyme> how do i upgrade my linux kernel?
<slavik> hehe
<rukuartic> CJ__: Do you know your usrname and password?
<paloyme> update i mean
<rukuartic> !kernel
<kikmalran> algum brasileiro ai?
<paloyme> !kernel
<earthen> rukuartic, what is flight 6 line?
<bit_doidao> kikmalran: ol!
<HP_Administrator> Anyone know if I can install ubuntu on a 200 mhz (mmx) laptop?
<dager> !popcorn
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dager
<rukuartic> paloyme: I have no clue...
<kikmalran> eu gostaria de uma ajuda!
<earthen> live*
<paloyme> ok, thenks
<HP_Administrator> Also, over network.
<CJ__> i can't remember it..... i've been away this is the first time i'm trying to use it in a very long time... it's my old comp
<bit_doidao> kikmalran: pvt!
<tritium> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<rukuartic> earthen: Flight 6 was the 6th alpha of dapper drake, and it was a LiveCD (not life :P)
<Madpilot> hi all
<iceman_> Shoot how to access UNIX cd on ubuntu
<tritium> hi Madpilot
<rukuartic> CJ__: Do you have any sensitive data on it?
<earthen> rukuartic, O I C
<bit_doidao> Wow! Ubotu recognized that kikmalran is a brazilian! ubotu rulez
<CJ__> yes that's why i'm trying to get into it
<jadaz87> hello everyone so i am trying to remove the openofice.org2-help-en-us with aptitude purge and now it wants to remove language-support-en openoffice.org2-l10n-en-us ubuntu-live is that a smart idea?
<iceman> modprobe ufs; mount -t ufs -o ufstype=nextstep-cd /dev/cdrom /mnt/whatever
<Madpilot> bit_doidao, actually, tritium triggered the bot to give the brazillian one
<slavik> jadaz87: why remove?
<earthen> rukuartic,  I have had a friend of mine trying to help me install gentoo and after 4 weeks and it's still not working I'm getting a little fustrated
<rukuartic> jadaz87: Why on earth wouldn't you want help? :O I mean, thats so essential!!!! /sarcasm
<rukuartic> earthen: Live CD's are friendly
<bit_doidao> kikmalran: pode falar :)
<yamathan_> Hmm.
<Inner|RE> Gentoo is hard to install
<yamathan_> I can't seem to get xine-ui to do anything.
<kikmalran> eu instalei o ubuntu gostaria de umas dicas...!
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jadaz87> slavik rukuartic removing packages off of live cd
<bit_doidao> kikmalran: vamos conversar no pvt....
<kikmalran> ok
<rukuartic> jadaz87: What now? Removing packages from a Live CD?
<slavik> what for? it's a livecd
<HP_Administrator> Sorry, totally new, but which is latest hoary, dapper, or breezy?
<lutra> HP_Administrator: breezy
<rukuartic> HP_Administrator: Stable is Breezy
<lutra> HP_Administrator: dapper is in the development
<NickGarvey> dapper is beta
<rukuartic> HP_Administrator: Next is Dapper
<HP_Administrator> lutra: Thanks
<earthen> rukuartic, I have Ubuntu on 2 of my desktops, I just got the new AMD 64 Acer Ferrari laptop but i fugure I wanted to wait for draper to install it
<HP_Administrator> et al
<iceman> anyone know how to copy read only files from a cd
<iceman> wow got the unix cd loaded
<rukuartic> earthen: Good idea. You could try a live CD though. What it does is loads itself into your RAM, so as soon as you shutdown and reboot the computer, it restores to your hard drive
<rukuartic> earthen: Nothing changes, in essence
<rukuartic> iceman: "mv /dir/to/file /dir/to/new/place
<kikmalran> bit_doidao pvt-me
<rukuartic> iceman: Then might need to chmod/chown it.
<_jason> earthen: how come? you can just upgrade on that day (or try the beta now)
<bit_doidao> kikmalran: mais pra onde?!
<CJ__> the only thing i've managed to change is the root user login and password but it's still asked for an ubuntu login and password i can't get past it
<bit_doidao> kikmalran: digita: /join #ubuntu-br
<tritium> bit_doidao: english here please
<slavik> anyone recommend any games?
<iceman> rukuartic it's a cd ... can i drag and drop the files ?
<rukuartic> iceman: That works as well :P
<rukuartic> iceman: I work mainly from a console so
<earthen> rukuartic, O i know about the live cd i'v actully had it running for a few days on the breezy live cd I even did the updates and installed the ati 3d drivers and wifi stuff  it turned off one day when i left the power unpluged and the battery went dead LOL
<bit_doidao> tritium: sorry, new user, im trying to send him to ubuntu-br or talk at pvt. really sorry :)
<yamathan_> No luck with pornview.
<tritium> bit_doidao: no problem at all :)
<iceman> I'm still learning command line ... trying to copy the NeXTSTEP cd rom files ...
<rukuartic> CJ__: It'd be understandable if you forgot your password, but its very suspicious that you forgot your username
<iceman> How to mount my fat32 harddrive ..
<rukuartic> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<CJ__> i haven't used this comp in like 4 years
<earthen> _jason,  I don't knw really i just like a new install when w new version comes out
<rukuartic> CJ__: What version of Ubuntu is it running again?
<iceman> rukuartic ... will slave it in xc and copy the Nextstep frile from it
<iceman> nexer have mastered samba
<CJ__> 5.04 horay hedgehog
<Aqutavia> anyone know what the minimal ammount of video memory is required to run the latest verson of ubuntu live cd? my old laptop has 2.5mb
<rukuartic> CJ__: And you haven't used it for about four years?
<Illnor> Hi, is it possible to change my 64 bit install to a 32 bit one without totally wiping out everything?
<CJ__> well probably not that long...that was a gross exageration
<CJ__> it's been awhile though
<iceman> rukuartic i'm just happy at this point to get access to NeXTSTEP Operating system cd ...
<jadaz87> rukuartic slavik live cd customization
<earthen> rukuartic,  one thing I'd like to get working is LIVE Cd on my thumdrive but where I can save settings
<CJ__> i let a friend of mine use it and now it's all screwed up
<jadaz87> rukuartic slavik trying to make it small as possible i am coming out with a microubuntu
<CJ__> i just got it back and i can't get into it
<Dr_Willis> Illnor,  ya could just backup your /home -  but no easy way to do wha tyou want.
<earthen> jadaz87,  will that install on a thumdrive
<Dr_Willis> Aqutavia,  i ran ubuntu on a Pent100 laptop. with very little video ram. (i forget how much)  ya could always become a Console Commando!
<rukuartic> CJ__: Hmm. Well my guess is since Hoary came out in 2005, You're not telling the complete truth. Fact is, we can't help you login if you don't know the user, OR password. At least I can't.
<iceman> wow access to Nextstep files ...:)
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> hello everybody
<iceman> The original Apple Unix which evolved to become OSX
<Dr_Willis> i thought they used BSD
<Aqutavia> dr_willis: my problem is that i cant seem to get live cd to boot propory on my hp omnibook 4150. the LCD is bad... and im using the video ouptput on the laptop to view it on a CRT.
<jadaz87> earthen hopefully i will get it down to being able to be on a 256MB thumbdrive with room for documents, etc.
<jadaz87> they do use bsd
<cafuego> Dr_Willis: they did, freebsd
<CJ__> i'm telling the truth nothing is working on this thing...i have a new comp this one is older..i knew it was a mistake to dl this stupid thing on here.....now my comp is useless
<Aqutavia> dr_willis boot improporly i mean... screen resolution in gui is incorrect. and looks like scambled nonescense.
<earthen> jadaz87,  that would be sweet and should do nicely on my 1gig drive
<iceman> NeXTSTEP was the original BSD code .... It was NeXTSTEP "Next computers" original OS ... the OS which helped create the world wide web ...
<cafuego> OSX is a weird version of freebsd and KDE, with the ugly parts removed ;-)
<jadaz87> earthen yes very so :-)
<Dr_Willis> Aqutavia,  that could be a driver issue.
<iceman> NextStep was the Internets Foundation.... It started in Next Operating systemmm "Steve Jobs" Company when he left Apple
<Aqutavia> dr_willis what are the steps i should take in attempting to fix this issue?
<HP_Administrator> Can anyone point me to instructions on how to net-install ubuntu??
<Dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubotu> well, fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NickGarvey> !netboot
<ubotu> I guess netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<rukuartic> CJ__: You still have your windows install CD?
<CJ__> yeah
<Aqutavia> dr_willis i tryed sudo "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in the console to change some settings. but it didnt seem to fix anything.
<HP_Administrator> I like bots
<Dr_Willis> Aqutavia,  may want to google for the exact laptop and 'liniux' and see if anyone else has had any problems..
<Aqutavia> dr_willis is there something like a "safe mode" where it starts the gui in a verry low resolution?
<Dr_Willis> Aqutavia,  it could be your monitor settings are wrong and not the video card swettings
<CJ__> i have my windows cd yes...why?
<Aqutavia> im using a 17" ctl monitor.
<Dr_Willis> Aqutavia,  not really. :P  X is just one of many programs..  the console is the difinitive safe mode
<Illnor> I have a dual boot between kubuntu64 and xp32.. when i start in kubuntu the screen is shifted a bit to the right.. how do i get it to be in the same spot as the xp os?
<rukuartic> CJ__: If linux ain't your thing, you can go back.
<Dr_Willis> Illnor,  on a CRT monitor?
<CJ__> really? how? this comp won't even boot up
<iceman> Wish I could run the next step floppy from inside Linux and remaster it
<Illnor> no, flat Viewsonic VG700 17in
<rukuartic> CJ__: Ok, so you've gone from you can't login, to you can't even boot?
<Aqutavia> the reason i have to use an external display is cuz the invernter is bad on the lcd.
<CJ__> i can't boot up the comp past the login and password...therefore i can't get into anything
<Dr_Willis> Illnor,  hmm.. never noticed any issues like that with lcd's -  seen it with CRT's and not using the same refresh rates..  not sure where you shoudl even begin.
<Dr_Willis> Login: is booted up
<iceman> God how to Install NeXTSTEP ...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Illnor> well, i'm sure its about the different FV and FH values
<Illnor> because I can check them, and they are indeed different for XP and ubuntu.. but even if I alter the xorg.conf, it doesn't listen to the values i put in
<rukuartic> CJ__: You can do this. Grab another drive, install a OS that can read ext3. Grab your files, or burn to a CD and move to an OS you're more comfortable with
<Dr_Willis> Illnor,  you are restarting X after changing the file?
<damian_> Hi can someone gfill me in on why dvd's play slow and freeeze even for 30 seconds at a time and why ripping a cd takes 4 hours i know theres a setting i have to change dma or something ive done it before just cant figure it out now
<Illnor> ctl alt backspace right
<CJ__> i have no idea how to do that.......i can't even remember a login and password let alone do that...
<jerware> ever hear of a bat wing?
<blind> LOL
<blind> it's so veiny!
<Dr_Willis> !dma
<jerware> lmao
<Illnor> i've also noticed that ubuntu seems to view the internet slower than xp.. any way to fix that ?
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<blind> illnor, i don't have that problem. i've noticed a better connection speed on ubuntu, actually.
<themachine> view the internet rather fast on ubuntu
<themachine> I*
<blind> I hit 700kb/s on a torrent. I was so happy :D
<damian_> thats the doco thanks dr_willis
<NickGarvey> blind: nice.. I hit 450 and I was happy heh
<blind> NickGarvey, I was ecstatic.
<rukuartic> CJ__: If you're really concerned about your files, you need to contact someone who can recover your data for you, unless someone here knows how to get username's and passwords.
<Illnor> isn't there also some "trick" to get ubuntu to boot faster.. basically making all the startup processes go at once rather than one after the other
<iceman> Now how to Read a UNIX floppy ?
<rukuartic> iceman: mountfd I think
<rukuartic> Illnor: I remember reading something about that. I'd be much appreciated if you can find a link.
<Illnor> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<iceman> rukuartic floppy is already mounted ? wonder if i'll have to unmount and remount ?
<rukuartic> Illnor: Thanks
<rukuartic> iceman: I've never done a whole lot with that :P
<iceman> Copy the dang NeXTSTEP files to a Harddrive... Cant get it installed ... But i want it moved where I can access it from VMWARE and QEMU ....
<iceman> Might be able to Emiulate it
<CJ__> so there's no way to reset my ubuntu login and password?
<_jason> CJ__: there is
<damian_> offtopic: anyone have the mac os tiger x86 vmware images and wanna send or upload somewhere
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me out with scripts
<rukuartic> _jason: He doesn't know his login/pw..
<_jason> CJ__: you don't know your username?
<_jason> CJ__: are you ``ok'' with the command line?
<Elly> hey guys
<damian_> sup
<Elly> how do I install the Sun JVM on ubuntu? there doesn't appear to be an apt package
<CJ__> i can't remember it i made it different so no one else would know it and then i forgot it
<Nurie> hai
<rob> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Nurie> hai
* chris666 is away: ,
<Elly> !javadebs
<damian_> Elly java is available enable all the restricted repositories in synaptic refresh then search "blackdown"
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to make a script to tell if someone is running vnc
<Nurie> hai
<Nurie> haui
<rukuartic> specialbuddy: "ps aux | grep vnc"
* chris666 is back (gone 00:01:36)
<specialbuddy> can you do that for specific users though
<Nurie> hai
<NickGarvey> hello
<HP_Administrator> Can I start the linux kernal with loadlin.exe?
<cyphase> :O
<cyphase> omg
<cyphase> http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/linux-european-threat-to-our-computers.html
<CJ__> i think i'm gonna give up on this and just get rid of the comp i'll have to deal with the loss
<cyphase> this can't be real..
<zyth> Linux: The Deadly Communist threat to capitalism!
<cyphase> lol
<rukuartic> CJ__: Your choice... You can save your files but it just takes a litle work.
<rukuartic> specialbuddy: Yep, just add another line in there "| grep <username>
<cyphase> linux does more for capitalism then windows by far
<zyth> PPC Question: Is ubuntu going to run faster than MacOS X on a g3?
<rukuartic> Shelly the Republican's generally good o-o
* rukuartic writes emails
<CJ__> i don't have anyone that can help me.......and i can't do it.....i can't even remember a simple login and password
<nomasteryoda> zyth, i'll bet it does...
<zyth> CJ__, boot in single user mode.
<specialbuddy> thanks
<_jason> CJ__: please join me in -offtopic, that link is hilarious
<_jason> cyphase: please join me in -offtopic, that link is hilarious
<_jason> CJ__: sorry, name error
<specialbuddy> I need to make a script that where I can type ./vncanyone and it will determine if they are using it or not
<CJ__> how do i boot in single mode......god i'm confused by all of this... i'm not real computer literate
<penus> ubuntu install cd wont let me resize the ntfs patitions
<zyth> CJ__, at the main prompt, when you boot where it says Boot: type 'linux single'
<narg> is there any reason that in a breezy server installation, /etc/cron.daily doesn't run a script in it?
<shizzz> has anyone had a chance to load the server version of ubuntu?
<Kyral> narg: because there is nothing to run?
<zyth> shizzz, yes
<Dr_Willis> shizzz,  i did once.. by mistake.. :P
<shizzz> how is it?
<Dr_Willis> i reinstalled the normal.
<Dr_Willis> lol..
<zyth> shizzz, linuxy.  with no gui :)
<narg> Kyral: ? The script is valid...
<Kyral> narg: eh? Placeholder?
<shizzz> it it just like the desktop version but with more admin features
<mr> ubuntu install cd wont let me resize the ntfs patitions
<CJ__> ok then what?
<shizzz> really
<shizzz> no gui
<Kyral> BYW, nothing wrong with no GUI :P
<specialbuddy> mr I don't think you can
<zyth> mr: that's cause writing to NTFS and messing with it is baaaad.
<narg> Kyral: what do you mean?
<Kyral> narg: what script is there?
<Kyral> narg: /etc/cron.daily is a directory
<narg> Kyral: one I made; its just a common sh script.
<shizzz> zyth are you serious no gui
<Dr_Willis> True Linux Snobs consider the console a gui. :P
<shizzz> thats weird
<zyth> shizzz, not by default, it IS the server mode
<specialbuddy> mr, install and use gparted or try Partition magic
<Kyral> narg: you need to chmod +x is
<shizzz> ah
<Kyral> it evem
<zyth> Dr_Willis, I run X via AAlib ;)
* chris666 is away: ,
<narg> Kyral: yes, my script is IN cron.daily, and its executable.
<shizzz> is there a gui if ya activate it
<KirbyKing> Does anyone know how I can find the name of my sound card?
<Dr_Willis> AAquake !
<Madpilot> shizzz, the server & desktop versions both have the same admin features available...
<Kyral> narg: then I dunno
<Dr_Willis> aaxine!
<KirbyKing> I dont know how to navigate thru these menus and such..
<zyth> shizzz, sure.  apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> narg: try making it touch a file
<narg> Kyral: do I need to chown it to cron?
<shizzz> are you sure Madpilot
<Kyral> narg: no
<Kyral> root maybe
<earthen> shizzz, most linux server have no gui
<Dr_Willis> KirbyKing,  'sudo lspci | less'
<mr> helllllllllllll...no last time i tried partition magis it damaged my othere ntfs drive now im still trying to fix it
<KirbyKing> Thanks
<Kyral> shizzz: like my Xen server
<shizzz> yeah i know but ubuntu is sorta getting futuristic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kyral> X is just needless overhead on a server
<earthen> shizzz,  it's a waist or resorces
<Madpilot> shizzz, all the terminal commands work in the desktop versions just like they do in the server version
<Kyral> then again I run ArchLinux on my desktop and laptop :P
<shizzz> yeah but for admin routines it should be fine then disable them
<specialbuddy> yeah the same thing happen to me but that's your best bet
<specialbuddy> or gparted
<batWing> a bat wing is when one pulls and stretches his ball bag out nice and flat.  veiny!!
<earthen> shizzz, most servers are ment to be set up an put in a corner someplace and hardly tuched
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu really kicks booty - compared to the other distos ive tried on my laptop
<batWing> xD like a bat wing
<zyth> earthen, I use FreeBSD for those.  rock solid.
<specialbuddy> but if you have windows on the ntfs drive then it probably won't work
<shizzz> so the two kernals are have the same functionality exepct for performance
<shizzz> im not sure about that
<Kyral> Eh right now I don't like Ubuntu honestly, does too much for me lol
<zyth> shizzz, it's just what programs you run on it.
<zyth> that's it.
<specialbuddy> only way to resize partition with windows is with Partition Magic I think
<earthen> zyth, I haven't used FreeBSD yet but i've heard good things about it
<Kyral> like "WTF!? I don't have RAID! Why is RAID services starting?>!
<shizzz> i think that there are some other differences
* zyth is currently using OS X, but is downloading the new dapper relase for ppc.. gonna try it out.
<zyth> Kyral, got SATA?
<Kyral> zyth: SATA != RAID
<zyth> Kyral, yep, but that'd be why it's starting...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@156.12.173.22]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<earthen> zyth, I've just replaced all of the gatway servers at the local schools where I work with Ubuntu servers
<Kyral> I run my SATA HD quite fine without RAID starting
<zyth> Kyral, then remove it from your init.
<HP_Administrator> what is /dev/rd/0 considered to be?
<Kyral> zyth: its a pain on Ubuntu really
<zyth> earthen, cool :)
<zyth> Kyral, it's one # in a config file.  how hard is that? :P
<earthen> zyth,  does danguardian run on FreeBSD?
<zyth> earthen, I have no idea, sorry
<mr> the first tme i shrunk my ntfs partition on computer1 then i tried to do it agin with the same ubuntu cd and it dident let me first thing i tried was that partition magic now windows wont boot not happening on thios computer any other ideas
<Kyral> zyth: ArchLinux's rc.conf is one of the best things in terms of module and bootscript management IMO
<earthen> zyth, thats a great program for schools
<zyth> Kyral, never messed with it, I'll have to look at it some time.
<Kyral> zyth: the rc.conf? You almost HAVE to in Arch
<nalioth> ubotu: tell batWing about ircrules
<paloyme> how do you know if your kernel headers are installed?
<earthen> zyth, it's a web and porn filter
<shizzz> zyth are you trying to adjust your ntfs partition from within side ubuntu?
<paloyme> !kernel
<zyth> shizzz, UHHH NO.
<zyth> er uhh no
<Kyral> JFS rules BTW :P
<zyth> shizzz, I have a Mac.  No NTFS for me.
<shizzz> ah
<yamathan> Hmm.
<specialbuddy> well I don't think you can use ubuntu to resize ntfs
<Kyral> oh hey nalioth -ELATE
<shizzz> mac os x
<shizzz> ?
<Nurie> haui
<yamathan> I came in here earlier because pornview wasn't working properly and I didn't know why.
<nalioth> Kyral: ?
<zyth> Darwin Kyles-Computer.local 7.9.0 Darwin Kernel Version 7.9.0: Wed Mar 30 20:11:17 PST 2005; root:xnu/xnu-517.12.7.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC  Power Macintosh powerpc
<zyth> yep.
<Dr_Willis> Ive resized ntfs with the gentoo installer - i think
<TokenBad>  j
<Kyral> nalioth: dunno felt like saying hi :P
<Nurie> hai
<nalioth> specialbuddy: yes you can resize ntfs with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> a long time ago
<yamathan> I can't remember the advice that was given to me.
<shizzz> hwo do you like it. my gf has an ibook
<rukuartic> Hey, to clarify that? The link someone posted about shellytherepublican and linux was bogus.
<specialbuddy> I don't think you can with something on it
<shizzz> im thinking of getting one myself
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<zyth> sorry nalioth
<Kyral> What about FileSystem Wars?
<Dr_Willis> it was on my new laptop.. :P first day.. hadent been running an hr.. and i was putting linux on it.
<Nurie> hai
<shizzz> i heard that you can actually boot up windows xp, mac os x and linux from a mac os x machine
<Madpilot> Kyral, -offtopic for those too :P
<shizzz> zyth have you heard of that new hack
<mr> specialbuddy thats just it the first time i tried to resize it was with the ubuntu install cd and it worked
<Nurie> hai
<Kyral> Nurie: Hai
<specialbuddy> I don't know then
<specialbuddy> Partition Magic worked good for me until I did a dual boot and then it messed it up so I couldn't use it anymore on the harddrive
<paloyme> how do you know if your kernel headers are installed?
<shizzz> so is anyone running the jfs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell paloyme about headers
<paloyme> thenks
<shizzz> i was wondering if you can upgrade from ext3 to ibms jfs without reinstalling the entire system
<nalioth> shizzz: probably not
<shizzz> yeahi didnt think so
<mr> hey is the g in gnome silent
<shizzz> you can upgrade from ext2 to ext 3 inplace but thats about it
<Madpilot> mr, that seems to depend on who you talk to
<Madpilot> ;)
<mr> linus travelds
<shizzz> hey, nalioth how long have you been playing with ubuntu
<nalioth> shizzz: since warty was a glimmer
<Nurie> hai
<shizzz> have you had any experience with other distros
<nalioth> shizzz: i have used several different distros. join me in #ubuntu-offtopic for more on this, if you like
<HP_Administrator> Does anyone know which device /dev/rd/0 is?
<shizzz> sure
<shizzz> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<eod_punk> hello all, I am new to ubuntu (just installed today) I'm having a hard time figuring how to update firefox to the current version
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@156.12.173.22]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eod_punk about firefox15
* batWing put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines on his home page
<eod_punk> nalioth: thank you
<encKe`> apt-get moo
<blazemonger> i just installed ubuntu dapper
<slavik> blazemonger: welcome to the light side :D
<VR_> breezy rules, c'mon
<eod_punk> I did as well blazemonger
<blazemonger> slavik:the only thing that's crased on me so far is prboom hehhe
<blazemonger> it also fixed a bug where my mouse cursor used to turn all black
<slavik> prboom?
<_jason> eod_punk: the link nalioth gave you is not needed on dapper
<slavik> blazemonger: th cursor thing might've been app specific ...
<slavik> default SDL cursor is all black I think
<blazemonger> it wasnt app specific
<blazemonger> it was in ubuntu itself no other distro did that to me
<Nurie> hi
<slavik> oh, ok
<eod_punk> _jason: ok?
<blazemonger> slavik:dapper seems pretty stable for being a beta
<basura> you know if ubuntu have a distro to medical care?
<_jason> eod_punk: dapper uses firefox1.5 is what I am trying to say
<penusomatic> hi every one im Linus Torvalds and my penus is standing tall ageinst microsoft and my passionate slave bill gates
<zyth> I expect Linux can spell 'penis' ;)
<basura> penusomatic is a stupid
<Sear> www.nextpicturez.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<blazemonger> how long have you beeen using dapper?
<nalioth> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<slavik> me?
<Madpilot> penusomatic, change the nick to something more pleasant, please
<slavik> for a few days now
<penusomatic> penus penus penus penus penus
<eod_punk> so basical the next version of ubuntu will not need to be updated for firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_jason> eod_punk: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates only.  There is also a backports project, but not every package can be safely backported from the development version.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<slavik> _jason: there should be an anjuta 2.0.1 backport :P
<_jason> eod_punk: that is why, in breezy, firefox1.5 is not in the repositories
<eod_punk> I am correct in thinking it still needs updated to 1.5 right?
<_jason> eod_punk: are you using breezy or dapper?
<Madpilot> eod_punk, Dapper will have 1.5.x by default
<eod_punk> breezy
<rukuartic> I'm out for tonight
<rukuartic> later guys!
<nalioth> eod_punk: if you use ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake, you do not need to update firefox
<_jason> eod_punk: ok, sorry then.  I thought you told blazemonger you were also using dapper.  But if you are using breezy, then if you want 1.5 you do have to follow the wiki isntructions
<steizi> anyone know much about writing to NTFS drive?
<GTroy> eod_punk: it's easy, just drag and drop the boxed text to terminal
<slavik> steizi: it is unsafe and is not encouraged
<GTroy> (in order)
<steizi> i got a NTFS drive that windows can't read but linux can
<eod_punk> thanks everyone I'm reading the wiki now on the update
<nalioth> steizi: sounds like you've got trouble
<steizi> hahah well ftp to my XBOX and back seems to be my only option..
<TokenBad> well for those that tried to help me get to transfer files between windows and ubuntu...over a network...I found it easier to set up a ftp on each machine and ftp in to get the files...using the internal ips...speed is fast...and no hastle of setting up samba and webmin or anything
<steizi> i am new to ubuntu any hints ?
<Trisophile> Yooooo
<benplaut> !tell steizi about wiki
<jerware> can ip tables get the job done as any firewall appliance?  such as a cisco pix
<steizi> very new.. hehehe
<jerware> i mean can ip tables provide as much security than a cisco pix firewall?
<jerware> not in the context of processing power.
<scotiab> Is there a utility installed by default on ubuntu that will let me burn files to dvds?
<nalioth> jerware: yes iptables is a "firewall"
<paloyme> how do i update my linux kernel
<paloyme> ?
<nalioth> jerware: iptables is as good as the ruleset you put into it
<jerware> ok i guess i dont need to purchase one of those expensive cisco ones.
<basura> some boddy know what notebook should i purchased?
<basura> some boddy know what notebook should i purchase?
<jerware> get an IBM
<jerware> a linux certified notebook
<basura> ibm?
<jerware> hold up
<jerware> i have some links for good note books
<basura> good
<basura> thats what i asked
<basura> xD
<slavik> hmm
<jerware> aww the web server is down
<basura> shit
<nalioth> basura: please watch your language in here  :)
<jerware> google for linux certified IBM's i  have seen em and they're nice
<jmg> anyone know how i could uninstall the dependencies of kubuntu-desktop? i did apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop, but some of those are required by ubuntu as well
* Aqutavia covers his ears.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell basura about laptop
<basura> nalioth why?
<jadaz87> !tell basura about conduct
<basura> i dont see something worne
<jadaz87> !tell basura about language
<nalioth> basura: because this is not a barnyard or brothel, and we try to maintain civility for all here
<donpachi> basura means trash in spanish
<jmg> cool
<basura> shit
<basura> my english is really bad?
<jmg> basura: your english is fine they are objecting to the use of "shit"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> jmg: there is no need for that
<basura> ?
<nalioth> basura: please be civil with your language here
<paloyme> !make
<ubotu> paloyme: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<basura> nalioth i dont know why
<jmg> basura: your english is fine they are objecting to the use of "shit". it is a blacklisted word
<basura> uhhhm
<basura> oooohh
<basura> demd
<basura> ok xD
<basura> sorry
<jmg> :)
<jadaz87> !tell paloyme about compile
<jmg> np
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<jmg> !tell basura about language
<basura> uhm
<basura> leave alone
<jmg> ok :)
<paloyme> the sudo command is only unique only to ubuntu?
<basura> well the question is, what kind of proccesor shoudl i purchase
<nalioth> paloyme: it works on any unix
<jmg> paloyme: on debian you may apt-get install sudo
<OrTigaS> magandang hapon
<Cloud_tm> HELLO EVERYONE, QUESTION: Whenever I try to install with codeweavers crossover, it get a message saying I need to "update the installer wrapper" or something along those lines with me having to update an installer When i click ok, it quickly says could not connect to server. How do I download them?
<jmg> basura: any pentium or athlon will run ubuntu really well
<paloyme> install sudo? its installable?
<Madpilot> basura, AMD or Intel, doesn't seem to matter
<paloyme> sori for such a noobie comment
<OrTigaS> how to install my printer HP Deskjet 640c
<paloyme> this is my 2nd week of linux
<jmg> Cloud_tm: have you checked the Ubuntu forums regarding Codeweavers?
<jmg> heh
<nalioth> paloyme: sudo will work on ANY unix
<paloyme> does ubuntu disable the root as default
<_jason> OrTigaS: have you tried system > administration > printing ?
<brownie17> what command can i use to find out info about a file, like filesize and type and things?
<jmg> paloyme: not disable just doesnt set password by default.
<Aqutavia> asuming i cant see the screen. would some one walk me though the
<nalioth> paloyme: security
<_jason> brownie17: ls -l, stat, file
<Aqutavia> keybard process of changing my resolution?
<OrTigaS> _jason,  yes
<UncleD> Anyone know the syntax to grep a specific line from a file?
<_jason> ubotu: tell OrTigaS about printing
<UncleD> like "grep line12553 file.txt"
<OrTigaS> but just only opening but didn't open the window
<_jason> UncleD: sed -n '12553p' file, should work
<UncleD> _jason: thanks
<davecb> howdy hooo
<paloyme> nalioth, wat do you mean when you said security? ubuntu disabled it by default for security purposes?
<davecb> (im drunk but lucid)
<Aqutavia> heh.
<paloyme> jmg, you know how to set root's password?
<davecb> how do i install kde desktop manager
<nalioth> paloyme: yes, if you'll join #ubuntu-offtopic we can discuss it in depth
<davecb> on ubuntu?
<jmg> paloyme: sudo passwd
<nalioth> paloyme: there is no need for that
<nalioth> jmg: please don't do that
<_jason> davecb: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> ubotu: tell paloyme about root
<jmg> nalioth: dont answer questions?
<davecb> _jason,  thanks...the same with xubuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> jmg: ubuntu was designed without an active root account, enabling one can break things
<_jason> davecb: yep
<doms> i get rid installing my Apache , Mysql , PHP
<jmg> nalioth: not really. 99.9% of packages are built with nil ubuntu changes and are otherwise synced directly from debian, which does not use sudo.
<_jason> doms: what are you trying to do?
<Parkotron> Would someone mind taking a look at this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/688161 ? Obviously it's someone trying to get into my system through ssh, but is it worth worrying about?
<doms> jason
<Madpilot> Parkotron, do you have the SSH server installed?
<OrTigaS> i didn't see HP 640C there
<doms> i'am screwed
<eduardo_> Parkotron: relax man.
<basura> what branch of notebook shoul i buy it?
<basura> hp toshiba?
<basura> sony?
<basura> dell?
<OrTigaS> kahit ano
<eduardo_> toshiba
<Madpilot> !tell basura about enter
<basura> eduardo_ whit intel?
<Wolvenhaven> ive tried installing ubuntu several times from an iso i downloaded, and everytime i get into a commandline which i cannot input into, on which there is alot of information about ramchecking or something, and one of the errors is this console cant load, then it just sits there doing nothing, and it wont let me input to it, and it apears to not be functioning, do i need a new iso? or reburn the one i have?
<_jason> Wolvenhaven: so it doesn't even install then?
<doms> i'am try an sample programm <?php echo("Hellow World"); ?> in  my text editor and save as test.php when i open-up it in my firefox broswer then i click the test.php file then it say "save to disk" why is it i cant see a "Hellow World" in the page
<Wolvenhaven> doms
<Wolvenhaven> do you have an apache server running?
<doms> yup
<Parkotron> Madpilot: Yes, I have SSH installed and I use it a lot. eduardo_, I'm not overly concerned, I've just never come across anything like that before.
<doms> yes i install apache2,mysql, php5
<jmg> Parkotron: as long as they arent getting the right user you havent got much to worry about...
<_jason> doms: did you follow the wiki for LAMP?
<Parkotron> I also just noticed this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/688170
<doms> yup
<doms> in ubuntu
<doms> wiki
<_jason> doms: did you try the things mentioned about troubleshooting php?
<imbrandon> doms php needs to be served by apache WITH php enabled
<doms> i dont know whats going on
<Wolvenhaven> jason: it boots up into asking me what type of install i want, when i hit enter for regular install, it starts this laundry list of stuff, then stops when it cant load that console thing, all the command lines are predated by [#######] 
<doms> where troubleshooting php
<_jason> Wolvenhaven: did you burn the iso at a high speed (>4) ?
<doms> how to enabled php
<Wolvenhaven> i think it was at 3200
<davecb> can drunk guys talk in this room?
<davecb> =P
<Aqutavia> is there a way to change the desktop resolution? if so. what is the process of doing so if i cant use the mouse. or see the screen(out of sync)?
<imbrandon> doms did you apt-get install apache2? if so did you also apt-get install php ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell doms about lamp
<jerware> is there a key stroke to start GNOME Terminal ?
<jmg> Parkotron: you are being scanned probably by some bots
<jmg> Parkotron: they will be hitting your entire netblock
<_jason> kethinov: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aqutavia about fixres
<minerale> does grub support xfs?
<_jason> ugh time to sleep
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Aqutavia about xcfg
<jmg> Parkotron: looking for vulnerable systems
<_jason> jerware: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<imbrandon> ubotu tell Aqutavia about resolution
<nalioth> Aqutavia: check your private messages
<paloyme> anybody here knows where to get the flash plugin for firefox? i cant access macromedia's ftp site
<imbrandon> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<doms> yes i correctly installed the apache2, mysql, php5 in my synaptic packageer
<jerware> i have GNOME Terminal in my bottom bar, but i hate moving my hand off the key board to start it.  when i have to load with multiple files per terminal
<_jason> doms: right under ``Install php4'' there is ``troubleshooting''.  Try those suggestions on the wiki please
<bosco> paloyme, there should be a flash plugin in synaptic
<Wolvenhaven> doms: is the file in your www folder?
<Parkotron> jmg: After so many failed login attempts, shouldn't my computer ignore that IP? Is there a way to set something like that up?
<doms> yes i hav var/www
<paloyme> bosco, under what category?
<Wolvenhaven> i dont know then
<Wolvenhaven> my php works fine locally
<doms> apache2-default and php
<paloyme> ooops, i gues i can use the search jejeje
<Wolvenhaven> go into your apache setting file
<Wolvenhaven> and look through to see if something is odd
<doms> thats what i want local server
<bosco> paloyme, just search for flash and it will come up but even though i have the plugin i still cant view flash sites maybe different for you
<bosco> though
<imbrandon> doms you are going to the file via http://localhost/hello.php and not using "file->open" correct
<Wolvenhaven> doms: i use easy php, its an apache/mysql server which sets itself up for you
<doms> yes i enter that in my address of firefox
<jerware> i guess not.  im probobly confuse with shift ctrl n  but thats when gnome is already running,  then i'll still  have lift my hand off the key  board to move it to a new workspace
<jerware> workspaces are great
<Triskel> hey
<_jason> doms: what does this say: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep php
<imbrandon> doms well then it seems that php is not setup correct in the http.conf file follow the wiki
<Wolvenhaven> ok on my ubuntu question:i have to burn at above 4000rpm?
<Triskel> somebody know the default pass for root, after installed ubuntu ?
<doms> maybe thats the problem
<davecb> i have one stupid question...
<doms> the httpd.conf
<davecb> why am i getting trobule
<_jason> Wolvenhaven: no, burn at 4x or less
<Wolvenhaven> doms: are you sure you saved it as .php and not .php.txt?
<Wolvenhaven> i burned at 3200
<davecb> with ubuntu's backdoors repositories
<davecb> ?
<doms> yes i'am sure test.php
<_jason> ubotu: tell Wolvenhaven about verify
<thoreauputic> !tell Triskel about root
<Aqutavia> keep in mind nalioth and imbrandon.... im using live cd. this is a process i need to do with out perminatly editing or changeing files.
<bosco> paloyme, did you find it
<paloyme> yep, theres two here, flash nonfree, and the other one
<doms> php5.conf
<paloyme> i installed both
<doms> php5.load
<Wolvenhaven> heh, now if only i had the iso on this computer
<doms> jason
<doms> php5.conf php5.load
<nalioth> Aqutavia: you can do the xcfg command from the liveCD
<_jason> doms: have you tried restarting apache?
<doms> yes
<nalioth> Aqutavia: when you are done with the prompts, just hit "ctrl-alt-backspace" and it should log you back in with the new rez
<doms> apachectl restart
<imbrandon> Aqutavia, what nalioth said or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Wolvenhaven> doms: the apache server may be up, but your mySQL may be down or loaded incorrectly
<nalioth> imbrandon: /msg ubotu xcfg
<Parkotron> Has anybody here tried out InitNG? If so I'm wondering what kind of speed increases they saw.
<doms> how to set-up correctly mysql
<Aqutavia> imbrandon i have tryed that and no combination of settings seems to help.;(
<_jason> doms: mysql is on the LAMP page too
<doms> i installed mysql-myadmin and php-myadmin
<imbrandon>  /msg ubotu xcfg
<nalioth> imbrandon: no left spacing please :)
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> i got it, thanks
<doms> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28php%29 i use that wiki correctly
<Wolvenhaven> jason:thanks for the help, but i dont even understand how do to md5 checks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Wolvenhaven about verify
<imbrandon> md5 command ?
<harisund> People, have any of you any experience with email servers? My ISP blocks port 25, so I am assuming things wouldn't work. Can I still use postfix to send mails and not receive them?
<_jason> Wolvenhaven: what operating system are you using now?
<Wolvenhaven> bootleg xp
<Aqutavia> i have been doing a cold boot. ha. ill try ctrl-alt-bksp
<doms> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP?highlight=%28php%29 i use that wiki correctly
<thoreauputic> harisund: only if the ISP does not block 25 outgoing
<nalioth> Wolvenhaven: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<dsj> Can I ask questions on graphics card support with ubuntu here?
<harisund> thoreauputic: Oh ISP's can do that too? How do I verify that?
<imbrandon> dsj, sure
<crunchyfish> i've downloaded both the 32 and 64 bit isos of ubuntu and burned each twice, and tried using each burnt disc 3-4 times each and every time i try to install it'll go through the process of copying the files, restarting, and then it will freeze at about 70-80%
<crunchyfish> is this common?
<_jason> doms: yeah
<thoreauputic> harisund: ask the ISP I guess :)
<nalioth> crunchyfish: did you burn them as slowly as possible?
<scotiab> Is there a utility installed by default on ubuntu that will let me burn files to dvds?
<harisund> thoreauputic: Good idea :) Wonder why I din't think of that before.
<crunchyfish> i didn't, nalioth. do you think that could be an issue?
<imbrandon> crunchyfish, no its not common, did you try debug setting like turing off acpi at boot ?
<thoreauputic> harisund: mine blocks 25 outgoing but allows you to opt out if you wabt
<harisund> thoreauputic: oh ok. Thanks ...
<thoreauputic> s/wabt/want
<nalioth> crunchyfish: yes, high speed burning is an issue.  we recommend 4x or slower
<imbrandon> yes burn them slow
<crunchyfish> excellent, i hope that takes care of it
<crunchyfish> thanks very much
<crunchyfish> heck, i'll burn it at 1x
<dsj> Anybody with intel gm 945 graphics card able to get more  than around 12 MB Video Ram here with ubuntu dapper drake?
<thoreauputic> harisund: mind you , there isn't much point for most people
<Aqutavia> when all else fails.. lower speed... and speed again.
<crunchyfish> i have a 64 bit processor. should i use that version or play it safe and go with 32 bit?
<imbrandon> 64 bit is nice but its personal prefrence
<harisund> thoreauputic: oh ok. I was just curious. I have a webserver, SSH server, FTP server, and all that .. but not the email one and wanted to have one of those too :)
<crunchyfish> what are the advantages? i'm completely new to linux
<doms> ok i will remove all my Apache Mysql and Php5 installed in ubuntu box <mark to  "complete remove"> then i redownload it again and faloow the step of LAMP
<nalioth> crunchyfish: the i386 version offers more entertainment value (flash, audio/video codecs and such) not a lot of those things are available for the amd64 arch
<doms> i'am get rid
<doms> ok i will remove all my Apache Mysql and Php5 installed in ubuntu box <mark to  "complete remove"> then i redownload it again and faloow the step of LAMP
<crunchyfish> oh, i'll try 32 bit for now then since my use is pretty recreational
<thoreauputic> harisund: well, if you run a mail server make sure you know what you are doing, or your ISP will be very upset with you ;)
<harisund> thoreauputic: Really? Wow .. thanks for the warning :) Maybe I shouldn't be overambitious
<nalioth> crunchyfish: you as a human will probably never tell the difference in the 32bits that are unused lol
<crunchyfish> haha, ok
<thoreauputic> harisund: I suggest you forget it unless you have a specific reason to do it, frnakly
<imbrandon> not unless you do some development stuff
<thoreauputic> *frankly
<imbrandon> and even then its only marginal
<harisund> thoreauputic: Well, I wanted an email server to be able to send out stuff, not receive any. But I think I will follow your advice.
<nalioth> harisund: most email sent via your method are quickly killed as "spam"
<imbrandon> harisund, but isp's tend to frown on open relays ;)
<crunchyfish> also, should i set up the partitions before i start the discs or is it ok to just leave some free unpartitioned space and let the installer handle it?
<thoreauputic> harisund: you can send whatevr you like through the ISP mail server - so why bother ?
<nalioth> crunchyfish: free space is golden
<harisund> quickly kill as "spam" by whom imbrandon? The ISP/
<imbrandon> the reciever
<nalioth> harisund: join us in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crunchyfish> one last question, should i reset my MBR before i try installing it again? grub is still in there from the last botched install, or will it safely overwrite itself?
<nalioth> crunchyfish: it should overwrite itself
<thoreauputic> harisund: there are whole IP blocks blacklisted as "residential" or "dynamic" etc
<crunchyfish> thanks for all your help
<_6ix_> I installed the rar package, but my archive program cant open rar files.  Why might that be?
<mavric2001> dapper is getting a lot of updates lately, is that usual? or are they about to realease of final version?
<noiesmo> mavric2001, release due 1st june
<mavric2001> so a lot of updates on the beta is normal then
<Selophane> rob, u around?
<rob> Selophane, yes
<Selophane> i was reading the wiki and found you are running Ubuntu on Presario M2000 Laptop?
<mavric2001> I really cant find anything wrong with dapper
<nalioth> _6ix_: did you install unrar-nonfree?
<shadeofgrey> hey everybody
<shadeofgrey> i have a question
<mavric2001> easyubuntu doesnt work to great on dapper
<_6ix_> nalioth, pretty sure, checking...
<Selophane> i have an M2000 and have tried Breezy 5.10 Ubuntu and Kubuntu, neither seem to want to work for me.. freezes upon loading x/KDE
<shadeofgrey> if im running dapper and i just dist-upgraded today...  if i still see the nvidia logo at bootup does that mean i have to reinstall nvidia-glx?
<eod_punk> does ubunto come with wine on it?
<Selophane> must hard shutdown
<shadeofgrey> furthermore, how does one fiddle with the refresh rate
<nalioth> eod_punk: it does not, but it is easy to add
<lutra> eod_punk: not by default
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eod_punk about wine
<mavric2001> shadeofgrey:  it shouldnt have to be reinstalled
<Selophane> rob, noticed u said your M2000 was working fine? wondering if there was any extra options or procedures u went through to get it working?
<mavric2001> nvidia logo means glx is installed
<shadeofgrey> okay
<noiesmo> mavric2001, its a good sign yeh
<shadeofgrey> i just tried to install nvidia-settings because its not present and it warned me at the commandline that it was about to remove nvidia-glx
<_jason> shadeofgrey: are you using dapper?
<_6ix_> nalioth, I only had the free version.  Installing nonfree now.  Thanks
<shadeofgrey> yes jason
<Selophane> rob, sorry, do you need more info?
<rob> Selophane, I'm having issues with Dapper on it atm with wireless
<_jason> shadeofgrey: nvidia-settings isn't needed in dapper, it's part of nvidia-glx iirc and please aske dapper questions in #ubuntu+1 in the future thanks
<Selophane> i c, well i only have Breezy atm
<rob> Selophane, it just works pretty much
<Selophane> did u do expert mode install?
<Selophane> cuz i read on forums i'm not only one with problems getting this model laptop running (K)Ubuntu
<luisito> hello
<luisito> can I have a dual boot in a mac ibook?
<thoreauputic> luisito: yes
<nalioth> luisito: of course you can
<Selophane> tried installing a "newer" i810 driver, and still no go
<thoreauputic> luisito: you just need the space for Ubuntu ( dedicated partition)
<thoreauputic> luisito: ie free space
<Selophane> also tried doing a NoAccel in xorg config... now x won't even start
<luisito> I'm just thinking to switch to macs. It is a good idea? does linux work fine on macs?
<imbrandon> yup
<mavric2001> mac sucks
<thoreauputic> nalioth: apparently "parted" can now resize hfs+ - does the new installer do that on macs?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i've been resizing hfs+ since hoary
<mavric2001> why would you spend 2500 on a mac to run linux on
<thoreauputic> mavric2001: and you base this on what?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: cool :)
<nalioth> mavric2001: because the hardware is excellent
<mavric2001> bs
<vinboy> hi
<thoreauputic> nalioth: so the installer includes that step?
<vinboy> how do I set firefox as my default browser?
<mavric2001> it isnt any better than pc hardware, specially if you build your own
<shadeofgrey> okay jason...  i asked in ubuntu+1 prior to asking here...  waited patiently and got no response..  surely changing my refresh rate shouldnt be difficult?
<vinboy> instead of konqueror
<crunchyfish> nero and alcohol only let me choose 8x as the lowest burn speed. anyone know of a windows iso burner that will let me go lower?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i've not used the installer on a virgin mac
<Selophane> rob, any suggestions on what i could try?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: OK
<nalioth> vinboy: system > prefs > preferred apps
<Selophane> did u disable acpi?
<luisito> mavric2001, I want to say good bye forever to windows but I need the design software I can't have in linux (yet). so I need a mac.
<shadeofgrey> theres no way macs are ever virgins...  they're so sleek and sexy i wouldnt be suprised if they get more digital ass than lara croft
<vinboy> thx nalioth
<mavric2001> hell mac is intel now, lol, I repeat your purchasing over priced hardware
<htinn> heh
<rob> Selophane, maybe this one (haven't tried it myself yet) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/AirportExtreme
<scotiab1> why mus tlinux make everything be so difficult?
<rob> dont even know if thats the right one atm
<_6ix_> Anyone else have trouble getting java applets to work in mozilla?
<Rhisc> hi
<thoreauputic> mavric2001: whatever. Use what you prefer, but don't trash hardware that many people like
<rob> hmm that won't work actually, its for the apple airport ex
<mavric2001> jobs stole from BSD
<_jason> _6ix_: are you having difficulties?
<luisito> mavric2001, yep!, I know it's an overpriced hardware but the system worth the money.
<Rhisc> I need some help
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<mavric2001> im not trashing hardware, the hardware is cheaper on the pc platform for the same stuff
<specialbuddy> thats the truth
<Selophane> rob, yea
<thoreauputic> mavric2001:  /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<rob> or even #off-topic :)
<mavric2001> so are you
<Rhisc> does anyone here know anything about ndiswrapper?
<Rhisc> I keep getting an invalid driver error
<Rhisc> and I dont know how to fix it
* htinn can't join ubuntu-offtopic for some weird reason
<mavric2001> its a free country and i will state my opinions wherever and however i choose
<_jason> what country is that?
<Installer36> Arizona?
<mavric2001> thoreauputic:   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<foureight84> hey all
<Rhisc> mavric2001,  just because you are in a free country dosent mean that The admins cant hold the right to move you to another channel to talk about offtopic related subjects
<thoreauputic> mavric2001: I'm already there :)
<luisito> question: does a pc with a better hardware configuration work faster than a mac with its low cost configuration?
<htinn> could someone please explain to me why i'm perm-banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<foureight84> is there an individual serial number on a pentium 4?
<mavric2001> just because you have a god complex doesnt make you less gay
<rob> Selophane, if you find a solution, please let me know :)
<foureight84> i remember that they used to have serial numbers on pentium III
<thoreauputic> !gay
<Selophane> rob lol, i have no idea what to try
<Selophane> so many others report the same
<luisito> mavric2001, question: does a pc with a better hardware configuration work faster than a mac with its low cost configuration?
<thoreauputic> !tell mavric2001 about gay
* htinn waits for an answer
<Selophane> and even the semi-solutions posted there aren't working for me
<rersi> _jason
<intelikey> !coc
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<_jason> rersi: ?
<rersi> :)
<MrPockets> hows one check the HDD space left?
<Rhisc> how do I compile ndiswrapper?
<mavric2001> people who think macs are faster than x86 platforms in any configuration are funny
<intelikey> MrPockets df -h
<htinn> hello?
<_jason> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<drumline_> friggin old disks...   floppies are evil.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> htinn, try -offtopic again
<nalioth> mavric2001: #ubuntu-offtopic awaits
* rob looks at thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> mavric2001: feel free to exprees your opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mavric2001> now that they are intel, maybe close to the fastest x86s but not really faster
* mavric2001 was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> rob: heh - that's one way to do it I guess :)
<rob> thoreauputic, yup :)
<rersi> .                ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
<rersi> .            ,`(_)`,
<rersi> .___________/       \
<rersi> .___________         |
<rersi> .           \  ...  /
<luisito> mavric2001, lets go to offtopic channel
<rersi> .            `-___.`
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-125-48-29.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by rob
* rersi was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ARennes-257-1-128-233.w86-210.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<luisito> oops! too late
<vinboy> wat is the difference between installing from install cd & from live cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ARennes-257-1-128-233.w86-210.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mavric2001> yawns ooops off topic
<drumline_> vinboy: live cd doesn't install.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by rob
<rob> probably should do that :)
<d3wd> I can't get either cd to do its thing
<minerale> How do I install grub manually? the installer said something about architecture and did not install it
<intelikey> na it looks more cool to k/b when not chan op   rob
<nalioth> ubotu: tell minerale about grub
<vinboy> drumline_: oh ic... i tot I can install from a live cd :D
<d3wd> it goes to dr-dos and that's all
<rob> intelikey, sneaky :)
<drumline_> vinboy: live cd is for testing and other non-install purposes...   great for folks who want to try linux without the commitment.  :)
<Madpilot> vinboy, not from 4.10 LiveCDs - the new version will have the install from LiveCD stuff
<intelikey> 5.10 ?
<Madpilot> gah, yes - 5.10, not 4... :P
<vinboy> Madpilot: how about 5.10?
<jmg> hmm
<mavric2001> then again intel doesnt begin to compare to the latest athlon processors, so mac switching to intel shows how lame they are as manufacturers, the only thing apple seems to be good at is stealing BSD's work
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=paul@*.midco.net]  by Madpilot
* mavric2001 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<Madpilot> bye
<narg> intel's new chip is rather nice. And they didn't steal it, they used it like any can use it -- that's the point of open source.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<drumline_> mavric: it's hardly stealing when BSD gives the code away under the BSD license and Apple openly admits it.
<zyth> you can't steal BSD code.
<zyth> that's silly.
<drumline_> totally..  just a l33t0 junky, that boy.  He'll grow out of it.  :)
<JonathanKent> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> ignorance is always 'silly'
<scotiab1> !coc
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<blind> lol. everytime i see coc.. i think something else. heh
<JonathanKent> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<scotiab1> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<Madpilot> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<drumline_> d/window new double on hide
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<Double_D> does anyone know where i can download the subfont.ttf file for mplayer?
<_jason> Double_D: install mplayer-fonts
<crunchyfish> i don't have any cd-r media that supports 1x burning. will burning ubuntu to a dvd work?
<Double_D> i did.
<Double_D> still can't locate the file.
<jmg> crunchyfish: it should do
<_jason> Double_D: did you install from the repositories?
<nalioth> Double_D: the pkg called mplayer-fonts, iirc
<Double_D> _jason yes.
<jmg> crunchyfish: whats the reason for 1x burning though?
<pauldaoust> hey, folks. Is anyone aware of how to get Nautilus' bookmarks back to the old-fashioned, tag-based, non-hierarchical bookmarks of yesteryear? (and yes, I'm aware they're still tag-based, but once upon a time they *felt* tag-based.)
* intelikey thought all media worked at 1X
<nalioth> jmg: it has been a known issue that iso images of ubunt that are burned at too high a speed, turn into partial coasters
<Double_D> _jason, nalioth: ahh, i got it.  my bad, thanks.
<crunchyfish> someone said my ubunstu installs were botching because i burned the disc at too high a speec
<crunchyfish> speed
<crunchyfish> the lowest i can get is 8x, even with updated burner firmware
<jmg> nalioth: really?
<Double_D> _jason, nalioth: was just trying to locate the file, didn't try to restart mplayer (duh).
<AnndyOn> gday mate
<nalioth> jmg: yes, really
<jmg> nalioth: can i read about this?
<jmg> !coasters
<ubotu> jmg: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nalioth> jmg: ask anyone in here that has helped for a while, we've all seen it
<crunchyfish> nalioth do you think 8x would work or is that still too high?
<nalioth> crunchyfish: we recommend 4x or less
<AnndyOn> wat u guys talking about?
<crunchyfish> is the burn speed at all based on the media?
<nalioth> crunchyfish: it's your cd-r and your time
<crunchyfish> i have the iso loaded in my burner software (i just updated my burner firmware also) and when there's no disc in the drive i can select 1x, but as soon as i put in a disc the minimum is 8x
<nalioth> crunchyfish: don't you love windows telling you what to do? do you have 2 optical drives?
<intelikey> max burn speed is media limited but min-burn speed ?
<crunchyfish> oh actually i can try the burner on this other pc i guess
<AnndyOn> is depand on the cd media
<crunchyfish> i just put in a disc that must be 5 years old and i still can't go below 8x :(
<AnndyOn> clear
<crunchyfish> maybe i need a different program. any good windows recommendations for low speed burning software?
<zyth> crunchyfish, nero.
<AnndyOn> try ahead nero they good.
<zyth> nero is the only burning software worth using on windows.
<crunchyfish> yeah, nero's the one that's telling me i can only do 8x
<intelikey> yeah it's not the media setting the minimum speed...
<dumbbeatnix> DeepBurner
<AnndyOn> alchocol 120% also good
<dumbbeatnix> DeepBurner free use google
<AnndyOn> u can try windows build in cd burner
<lorth> CDBurner XP Pro3 is nice freeware
<nalioth> crunchyfish: may i point you toward ##windows for your question?
<crunchyfish> sorry about that
<dumbbeatnix> has anyone setup pl2303 using linux
<intelikey> i don't understand a word of that.... it's all windows to me.....
<crunchyfish> this computer is going to let me burn at 1x :)
<dumbbeatnix> it registers in the dmesg but I am unable to connect to the phone?
<zyth> crunchyfish, I used to have a 2x DVD burner
<zyth> 45 mins for a disc, whee
<dumbbeatnix> mobile phone that is
<linux_galore> crunchyfish: get the knoppix/kubuntu live cd and use k3b to burn the cd's
<crunchyfish> haha
<francis> hi
<dumbbeatnix> is this the linux section?
<francis> Totem could not play 'fd://0'. anyone has ever seen this ? ive just installed every necessary codecs with easyubuntu and about:plugins in firefox looks nice but no movie is playable
<intelikey> linux_galore hmmm did i miss something?   A can't burn a good copy.   B. get another iso and burn it to use to burn a good copy.  C. multiple coasters/frisbees  ?
<linux_galore> francis: ?? movies in firefox or totem
<idefix> why do I get this? mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<linux_galore> intelikey: just saying if you can get or have a live CD thats KDE based you should have K3B. how you get the CD is up to you
<dumbbeatnix> has anyone got a sagem my c4-2 mobile phone to work?
<minerale> I was able to fix grub, now it loads (from a separate partition) what do I need to add to the menu.lst to boot ubuntu/drake/64? (the howto's don't mention)
<francis> linux_galore: both
<intelikey> idefix cause udev hasn't made the inode yet.  use the static device node in /dev/.static
<sharpy> how do i install KDE?
<francis> linux_galore: well, from firefox initially
<linux_galore> francis: have you tried mplayer
<Troy_McClure> sudo apt-get install kdm? something similiar to that
<idefix> intelikey mount -t vfat /dev/.static /media/floppy ?
<dumbbeatnix> KDE is installed from synaptic package manager, simply select the KDE desktop
<Troy_McClure> that works too :P
<linux_galore> francis: theres an extension for firefox to manager what program pays what media file type
<linux_galore> manage*
<idefix> intelikey mount: /dev/.static is not a block device
<idefix> at least it's valid 
<intelikey> idefix no  /dev/.static/dev/fd0    i think
<linux_galore> francis: its called media player connectivity  it will alow you to try the different media players for set file types
<whiter> [Aprivmsg #ubuntu :hello, i need help
<idefix> mount: /dev/.static/dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<idefix>  :(
<roryy> /dev/.static is root-only readable on my system
<roryy>  /dev/.static is root-only readable on my system
<whiter> whats a good terminal irc client?
<thoreauputic> irssi
<whiter> okay, ill install that then ill be back
<francis> linux_galore: hrm ill look it out
<hyperstream> hmm ive just brought a new 320 giger wester digital HardDrive. how in Gnome can i set it up and partition it? or do i require to use something such as FDISK ?
<intelikey> idefix i said i think.    use [tab]   to complete the string...
<sharpy> dumbbeatnix, select KDE Desktop? it's not there.. whne i type kde in the search field?
<linux_galore> francis: in firefox go Tools-> Extensions then click on "Find More Extensions" then on the mozilla site look for "Media Player Connectivity"
<intelikey> roryy only root can mount anyway
<whiter> ill just do the best i can in netcat
<idefix> [tab]  doesn't work
<roryy> you going to need 'sudo -i' if you want tab-completion
<linux_galore> intelikey: unless the user is in the right group
<whiter> i tried to install xubuntu-desktop the way it says in the tutorial but its telling me i need to insert the breezy badger disc into /cdrom/ and i have the cd in but when i press enterr it doesnt do anything
<dumbbeatnix> try the repositories, you will have to make them universe.  Their is some help available in ubuntu forum on this topic.
<thoreauputic> whiter: if you are using Ubuntu, irssi should be installed by default
<sharpy> dumbbeatnix, make them universe?
<whiter> netcat is doing just fine...
<intelikey> idefix [tab]  works when the first leters are correct.
<roryy> intelikey: otoh, if the system is correctly setup, anyone *should* be able to mount a floppy
<whiter> just really wanna install xubuntu-desktop it just isnt letting me
<roryy> intelikey: that directory is root-only readable; you can't tab-complete unless you are root
<roryy> err
<roryy> idefix, sorry
<linux_galore> whiter: just install xfce
<thoreauputic> whiter: try commentaing out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiter> how?
<linux_galore> whiter: apt-get install xfce
<thoreauputic> whiter: erm - sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<whiter> alright ill try those, gosh netcat sucks for ircing... and untu i tried that already
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: not the same thing
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: and anyway its xfce4
<whiter> okay ill try commenting out the cd stuff brb
<linux_galore> whiter: xubuntu is just Ubuntu base with xfce as the desktop
<intelikey> roryy "correctly setup"   hehhe   yeah  like there is such a thing :)
<thoreauputic> whiter: don't forget to update
<dumbbeatnix> settings -> repositories -> add  then click on all of the check boxes
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: xfce4 << diferent package
<roryy> a guy who can irc using nc should be able to figure it out
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: aaah why have the old version in there
<alvaro> hi is there Flash 8.0 for Ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> alvaro, no
<idefix> roryy, I first tried copying some files, one seemed to work, then I copied the second and the first file's extension was changed then I restarted my PC and couldn't mount my floppy anymore
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: no idea :)
<linux_galore> alvaro: no
<Mantice> A program say's it requires GTK 2.4 or later how can I install it ?
<alvaro> What can i do , this one site requires 8.0..?
<linux_galore> alvaro: install IE
<idefix> roryy, I know it sound extremely weird, but that was the case
<roryy> idefix: and if you put a different floppy in the drive?
<linux_galore> alvaro: you can install IE in linux
<HP_Administrator> Anyone know why I am getting kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown-block ??  I am trying to install over net with loadlin and I am putting root=/dev/rd/0 rw
<alvaro> internet explorer on ubuntu?
<alvaro> how?
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: actually xfce doesn't exist as a package on breezy
<idefix> shoot, when restarting I had to remove it :|
<Madpilot> alvaro, thru wine
<HP_Administrator> I have an old Dell latitude lt 200 mhz
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: aah
<linux_galore> alvaro: let me get the link
<idefix> thx
<linux_galore> alvaro: theres a script that installs it all for you
<holycow> http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/linux-european-threat-to-our-computers.html  <-- heh
<holycow> wow, check out that article
<intelikey> <alvaro> internet explorer on ubuntu? <--- better still WHY ?
<dumbbeatnix> for the kde question, you should now have KDE Desktop Environment, now its as simple as going to kde base in that tab
<Mantice> How to I install GTK
<damian_> When i enable the dma setting for say hdb (my hdd) do i also need to do it for my dvd and cd drives to get dvd's playing and cd's pping perfect speed?
<roryy> Mantice: are you trying to compile a program ?
<damian_> Mantice: synaptic
<linux_galore> alvaro:  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<hyperstream> fdisk /dev/hdb Unable to open /dev/hdb -----> altho 'Disks Manager' says its there under /dev/hdb and under the partition tab i cant click create partition or anything
<Mantice> No a program says that It needs it to run
<Mantice> 2.4 + it says
<hyperstream> a new harddrive ive just brought and put in. 320 gig.
<roryy> Mantice: have you installed ubuntu or kubuntu ? and what program is it?
<Mantice> I dont know what one to install under Synaptic
<Mantice> Ubuntu
<intelikey> <thoreauputic> linux_galore: actually xfce doesn't exist as a package on breezy  <---- it's xfce4
<damian_> Mantice so search for gtk 2.4
<thoreauputic> intelikey: right
<Mantice> I have Ubuntu 64
<damian_> um
<roryy> Mantice: ubuntu comes with gtk 2.8.6
<damian_> Mantice kubuntu?
<damian_> ubuntu comes with gtk
<Mantice> How come it cant run :(
<roryy> Mantice: what software are you trying to run? perhaps it's in the ubuntu repositories
<damian_> are you within gnome?
<Mantice> Maybe its the program
<damian_> are you within gnome?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: xubuntu-desktop is a nicer way to do it IMO - you get rox and abiword and sylpheed etc
<Mantice> .x11 is a program file right
<Mantice> I should able to run it
<damian_> .x11 is a config file???
<linux_galore> thoreauputic: thinking of saying that but I wasnt sure xubuntu-desktop was in breezy
<damian_> Mantice are you in gnome right now
<dumbbeatnix> mantice: you may need to fix some dependencies with apt-get fix [program-name]  or something.
<roryy> damian_: oddly enough, you don't need to be 'in gnome' to use a gtk program.
<Mantice> Your right I have GTK its the program
<thoreauputic> linux_galore: yes it is :)
<Mantice> I get this
<Mantice> error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<damian_> roryy odly enough I KNOW
<francis> still the same error
<francis> what is that fb:// anyway
<sEbaKiLLeR> question fo all: python , perl , ruby , JAVA?
<sharpy> what's the difference between universe, multiverse?
<dumbbeatnix> quit
<intelikey> thoreauputic yes, i wasn't really commenting on how to install xfce just that the package name is xfce4 in ubuntu hoary > ....
<damian_> roryy SEE If he was within gnome that means gtk is installed meaning its the programs faul6t...end of question
<thoreauputic> intelikey: ah OK - xfce4 in breezy too afaik
<damian_> so dont be smart
<Mantice> Any one here know how to use wolfmame its for linux but I cant get it to boot :(
<muraii> intelikey: Have you used one of the *box WMs, e.g. Openbox?  Do you have any idea how xfce would compare?
<intelikey> yes  > ...   or greater
<steel> where do i report bugs in ubuntu
<damian_> Mantice bug report?
<steel> where's that
<Mantice> error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<steel> oh
<steel> hah
<damian_> sorry
<damian_> system tools->bug report tool
<roryy> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<thoreauputic> muraii: fluxbox, openbox and blackbox are marginally quicker than xfce4 - but xfce4 is quite quick too
<damian_> steel:  system tools->bug report tool
<Mantice> Any one here a mame freak ?
<intelikey> muraii xfce4 has more features than blackbox or fluxbox. (both can be enhanced tho)   but also has a larger foot print.     speed is indistinguishable to me.
<damian_> if you answer me i can help you mantice last try
<steel> well, i just put my mouse over an audio file and it starts playing (i like that feature) and i delete the file... and now the song is playing infinitly... how do i make it shut up?
<linux_galore> Mantice: sudo apt-get install expat
<thoreauputic> steel: try pkill mpg123
<muraii> Greater, in speed, standards compliance, or...?
<linux_galore> Mantice: I play mame roms
<Madpilot> steel, in a terminal, try "killall esd" then "esd" to stop and restart the sound server - that should work
<bit_doidao> steel: strange!
<_jason> steel: you should file a bug on that, don't know about making it shutup...
<Mantice> Cool
<Mantice> whats expat ?
<intelikey> muraii you are talking to a minimalist here.   personally i like twm ok.    and blackbox is about as heavy as i care to get.
<steel> thanks
<thoreauputic> steel: odd that it continues playing when you've deleted it :)
<sharpy> what's the difference between universe, multiverse?
<linux_galore> Mantice: its a package that also contains libexpat
<Mantice> Do you use command line mame ? do you have a front end ?
<damian_> thoreauputic reiserfs
<esac> i accidentally mislinked my /usr/bin/Xorg file .. can anybody point me where i can redownload that file (beta2) ?
<_jason> steel: logging out and locgging in may do it, or maybe killall nautilus, or maybe kill esd and then start it again
<roryy> sharpy: universe is `free', unsupported software; multiverse is `non-free', unsupported software
<thoreauputic> damian_: ?
<linux_galore> Mantice: basically your missing stuff
<damian_> u can be playing a video and delete or rename it or whatever and it will...you wont be getting file in use errors
<linux_galore> Mantice: and the program cant find it
<sharpy> roryy, thanks ?:-)
<[nige] > is there anyway to check my acpi settings
<[nige] > I want to know if its enabled or not
<muraii> I suppose I haven't dug far enough into even Metacity or Openbox to see what sorts of features I'd like.  Basically, the WM just needs to display crap and get outta my way.  Keybinding is, of course, essential.
<steel> "pkill mpg123" worked
<damian_> thoreauputic: unsure exactly how reiserfs works but u can move rename whatever a file even while its in use
<intelikey> i wish the guy that i talked with last night about auto login ssh  would ask again.  i have an answer.   i worked it out with expect over ssh
<esac> [nige]  /etc/default/acpid
<thoreauputic> damian_: ah OK - I use plain vanilla ext3
<damian_> :P
<Mantice> That dident work :( The program still says the same thing, I tryed running the other file called "xwlfview32" and it came out with bunch of messages
<slimz> can anyone help me out, im really new to linux, and im trying to copy a folder in terminal as root, so im doing "sudo cp "folder name" "where i want the folder" and i ckeep getting an error saying "cp: omitting directory `/home/slimz/main/'
<damian_> just noticed that the other day ive always sued ext3 too but  reiserfs really is quite good how you can do that
<sEbaKiLLeR> question fo all: python , perl , ruby , JAVA?
<intelikey> holycow who did you stumble upon that artical ?
<damian_> When i enable the dma setting for say hdb (my hdd) do i also need to do it for my dvd and cd drives to get dvd's playing and cd's pping perfect speed?
<Madpilot> damian_, yes
<damian_> thanks
<roryy> sEbaKiLLeR: that question is better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<damian_> whats cdrom drive called?
<damian_> /dev/cdrom?
<intelikey> slimz  add  -R
<Mantice> (xwlfview32:9673): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libsmooth.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Luke> does the stock dapper kernel have fs loopback installed?
<holycow> intelikey, hell if i know :)
<holycow> heh
<slimz> intelikey:  cp: accessing `-R': No such file or directory
<damian_> mantice: thats an easy one
<holycow> i think its a parody, if you go to the main page and go to the bottom ofr the main page
<linux_galore> Mantice: sounds like you randomly grabbed a binary and installed it and didnt use the package manager so you didnt install any of the dependencies
<holycow> it has a link to a 'i love gitmo' tshirt
<hyphenated> Luke: #ubuntu+1 and it probably does
<cipi604> damian_, /media/cdrom
<intelikey> slimz  you really should read the links that !cli  outputs.
<holycow> it must be a parod, albeit, that had me going for a wee bit
<holycow> hehe
<muraii> who
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<damian_> cipi604 nah i need the block device not mount point
<Madpilot> holycow, #ubuntu-offtopic - and post the URL ;)
<slimz> intelikey:  whats !cli ?
<holycow> k.
<roryy> damian_: one way to check is to look in /etc/fstab (my cd device is listed there)
<linux_galore> Mantice: Linux is very specific, if it cant find a file it doesnt exist, if the file not there you didnt install something
<thoreauputic> !tell slimz about cli
<damian_> lol
<damian_> of course now why didnt i tink fo that
<alekline> Hello all....
<damian_> this flu thats why damnit
<cipi604> :)
<muraii> Command Line Interface
<alekline> Im newbie in Ubuntu and Linux, I need to know how I can see my NTFS Partition
* muraii is seriously lagging.
<intelikey> slimz in linux most commands are both case and order sensitive.   (read ubotu CLI ^)    cp -R dir new.location
<Mantice> Ah ok im still geting the hang of this :)
<intelikey> muraii 25 seconds here.... lag
<roryy> !tell alekline about windowsdrives
<damian_> this wolfmame is shit
<alekline> Hello....... Anybody wants to help me?
<damian_> i just installed it
<damian_> there is better
<nalioth> damian_: language please
<alekline> thansk!!!!!!!!
<slimz> intelikey:  oh i see, i didn't know you would need a switch for a folder
<damian_> sorry
<linux_galore> Mantice: there are thousands of packages for Debian/Ubuntu so because it says one file is missing really doesnt tell us much because we dont know every file thats in those thousands of packages
<damian_> my abd
<damian_> bad
<thoreauputic> !tell alekline about ask
<muraii> Wow, this is horrible.
<muraii> intelikey: ircss showed about 64 seconds last time 'round.
<intelikey> slimz  man cp     hehhe for that matter    man man
<Mantice> Could you try "http://wolfmame.marpirc.net/xwolfmame-0104.tar.bz2" and see it it works ?
<Mantice> Its 4 mb
<linux_galore> Mantice: best bet is to search on www.google.com/linux  and see what package contains the missing lib
<alekline> Hey friends, thanks for your suppor
<alekline> t
<Mantice> Its a mame emulater
<intelikey> holycow i didn't know that linux was a program ?
<roryy> Mantice: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search for specific files; additionally, i see mame is already in the repos
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<linux_galore> Mantice: then use apt-get install   to install the missing package
* muraii might just have to check out.
<thoreauputic> alekline: kind of hard to hel if we don't know your problem...
<thoreauputic> *help
<MistaED> mantice: looks like the program is looking for an old copy of gtk, v2.4 and the current stable version is like 2.8 somethting
<roryy> thoreauputic: he's already been helped
<linux_galore> Mantice: mame is in the main online package repository, all you needed to do was use apt-get or synaptic to install mame and you wouldnt have this headache
<steel> when i try to report the bug, it says an error has occured... thats all
<muraii> Okay, well, it's great to be on telegraph here; but I'll have to check ya later.
<damian_> MANTICE: "apt-get install xmame-common"
<MistaED> unless ubuntu still has deb packages for v2.4, it might be a bit difficult to get going, unless you can get it to point to 2.8 to compile instead
<thoreauputic> roryy: ah OK - I thought he was complaining - my mistake :)
<alekline> Ij, I have Windows Xp installed and I make a new partition... then, I installed Ubuntu, the problem is that I cant' see the NTFS partition from ubuntu
<intelikey> muraii i'm on dialup and doing a major install/dl  atm   so the 20-30 second lag is normal.    but about a 1 second when not using all my band-narrowness  (some have band-width, not me.)   :)
<roryy> thoreauputic: hrm, maybe i was wrong...
<damian_> MANTICE: "apt-get install xmame-x"
<alekline> and I need some documents stored in that partition
<roryy> alekline: did you read the link ubotu sent you ?
<thoreauputic> !tell alekline abut mountwindows
<intelikey> well looks like he missed that...
<Mantice> Thanks Im doing that now
<damian_> different program but yes u can play your mame roms and it will be much simpler for you
<Rhisc2> hey
<Rhisc2> its working!
<alekline> Hey guys, you are really good support
<linux_galore> Mantice: quick lesson, dont randomly grab binaries with Linux, thats the windows way and is also why windows has serious security problem, learn how to use and setup your package manager then if you want to install anything its just a matter of typing (or clicking through the synaptic GUI app)  apt-get install APP_NAME
<Mantice> damian_ I looked that one up today but I went to the offical site only to find that its down :(
<thoreauputic> alekline: are you registered with nickserv ?
<alekline> i will check your answer and come back if I have some problems
<alekline> nop, I didn't
<linux_galore> Mantice: you dont download "anything" ever the package manager does all that for you
<joelbryan> speaking of support, can anyone here test http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport, it's a candidate for main inclusion in Dapper Drake final CD.
<thoreauputic> alekline: I suggest you register - the bot can't help you otherwise ( in /msg )
<damian_> linux_galore: EXACTLY if  a programs not within synaptic its not worth downloading
<Mantice> linux_galore: Ok will do. It seems to have a massive libery of files
<damian_> linux_galore not worth having
<damian_> :):)
<thoreauputic> alekline: /msg nickserv register <your password>
<Mantice> lol
<alekline> Are seriusly?
<alekline> there is a "Robot"helping us?
<roryy> thoreauputic: hm. it would be cool if the bot checked for registration on a !tell and warned the !tell'er about it
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<alekline> this is really nice....
<joelbryan> alekline: Hey, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport it automates the registration process.
<Mantice> I wish they would update XMMS to be more like Winamp
* Double_D chuckles at alekline.
<Mantice>  Its a bit outdated
<thoreauputic> roryy: ubotu just refuses to do it and /msg es the !tell er :)
<damian_> Mantice in whitch ways?
<linux_galore> Mantice: the package manager will download all the bits and pieces any application needs for you as well as the application, in Windows you get great big binary globs, often these globs when they install install three of four copies of the same lib or in some nasty cases overwrite a lib thus breaking the whole thing, the Linux package manager stops all this
<roryy> thoreauputic: hrm. i got 'told alekline about windowsdrives' earlier from ubotu
<alekline> Ok, OK, Im trying to understand all this information
<damian_> mantice u want xmms to play videos or something?
<Mantice> Nah
<alekline> Where were Linux While I was using othe Operative Systems.....
<thoreauputic> roryy: yes it's odd - I only got the error the second time I tried it
<Mantice> I just liked the look of winamp and the skins
<damian_> hmm
<damian_> try
<intelikey> holycow i'm saving that "blast" as evidance against M$'ism  lol
<damian_> xmms-kjofol
<thoreauputic> roryy: maybe ubotu has a bug :)
<damian_> its in synaptic
<linux_galore> alekline: its on another partition doing nothing
<roryy> thoreauputic: impossible!
<damian_> has much nices interface than xmms
<thoreauputic> roryy: heh :)
<damian_> and winamp for that matter
* linux_galore preferes Kaffeine for playing media
<damian_> hey anyone know whats happened to the k=jofol project? is it dead?
<intelikey> alekline same place it is now :)
<damian_> hey anyone know whats happened to the k-jofol project? is it dead?
<linux_galore> damian_: got a feeling its renamed
<linux_galore> damian_: I havent seen that name in ages
<intelikey> xmms-kjofol - XMMS remote that uses K-Jofol's skins
<Mantice> xmms-kjofol whats that
<Mantice> ah
<intelikey> xmms-kjofol-skins - Skins for the xmms-kjofol package
<damian_> basically a improved gui for xmms
<Mantice> The winamp visual effects are crazy.
<damian_> basically an improved gui for xmms
<linux_galore> to be honest I havent touched xmms in year either
<intelikey> damian_ that's all that repos search turned up...
<Mantice> Mplayer I found is very helpful
<linux_galore> doesnt beep media player  BPM  replace xmms now
<thoreauputic> beep-media-player has a nicer menu setup than xmms
<Mantice> Players every thing
<damian_> intelikey? you want to install it?
<intelikey> damian_ no
<linux_galore> Mantice: yeah mplayer is pretty good for commercial codec support
<scotiab1> Is there a utility installed by default on ubuntu that will let me burn files to dvds?
<Mantice> XMMS takes like 10 secs to find my soundcard
<intelikey> damian_ i use sox/play
<Mantice> Im just happy it plays OGM and MKV and good old XviD
<linux_galore> Mantice: try BMP
<Mantice> BMP?
<meshe> is there a list of supported hardware for ubuntu?
<damian_> :P
<linux_galore> Mantice: beep media player, its a fixed up new version of xmms
<Mantice> Oh
<Mantice> Beep media player
<thoreauputic> !info beep-media-player
<ubotu> beep-media-player: (Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 831 kB, Installed size: 3588 kB
<damian_> didnt like beep it dosent have a video plugin
<intelikey> beep media player
<alekline> Thotreauputic: I am really new in all this..... tell me, do I have to download this file: ubuntu-live-support-0.3.14-5.tar.gz ???
<damian_> or does it?
<Mantice> Ooooh
<joelbryan> alekline: no download the deb file
<roryy> !tell meshe about hardware
<thoreauputic> alekline: where did you read that?
<meshe> thx roryy
<roryy> meshe: probably incomplete, but the best we can do
<linux_galore> alekline: you dont download anything with Ubuntu
<alekline> In this link: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport" and then, how do I Installed? I know i have to use the console
<alekline> ok, ok
<linux_galore> alekline: you just tell the package manager what you want and it will go of and grab it for you
<meshe> roryy: i'm working on the 3rd network card none of them will dhcp an address, yet they all work in windows
<alekline> I know there is something called "aptitude"
<joelbryan> alekline: download, ubuntu-live-support_0.3.14-6_i386.deb, and run sudo dpkg --install ./ubuntu-live-support_0.3.14-6_i386.deb
<thoreauputic> alekline: try synaptic package manager first
<linux_galore> alekline: apt-get
<joelbryan> alekline: no, it's not yet in the aptitude
<joelbryan> or synaptic
<alekline> ok, ok... I will try the sympathic thing
<linux_galore> alekline: or use synpatic if you want a clicky graphical tool thats basically a front end for apt-get
<Mantice> I think BMP has changed its name
<alekline> thanks for your help
<linux_galore> synaptic*
<Mantice>  Audacious Media Player.
<CuriousCat> hello!
<roryy> meshe: i believe ethernet cards are usually well suppported; try doing a manual setup to check that it isn't a dhcp or other problem
<thoreauputic> alekline: ah, that app is quite new - probably not in the repositories yet
<CuriousCat> Would anyone know what would be the name of the package for the SMP kernel for a 686?
<intelikey> apt/apt-get/apt-search/apt-* aptitude adapt synaptic are all front-ends to the debian package manager (dpkg)
<Mantice> Arron Live in New Zealand :)
<meshe> ok, the current card is supported witht he comment: "Just Works, only distro that autodetects this one"
<meshe> *sigh*
<roryy> CuriousCat: linux-image-686-smp
<guest_aaron> Well it seems that the 'Live Chat' app works...
<CuriousCat> roryy, thanks!
<guest_aaron> Excellent
<joelbryan> alekline: download also gnome-panel_2.14.1-0ubuntu6_i386.deb from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport and install it, this will enable the "System > Help > Live Chat Support" menu.
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: you can use apt-get to search for things not just install them
<Mantice> Beeps called Audacious Media Player Now they still have the old version but the new ones called Audacious Media Player
<alekline> ok
<alekline> thanks
<alekline> I am takin notes
<CuriousCat> linux_galore, how?
<joelbryan> alekline: I'm the developer of http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport, and it's very stable, and needs testing
<CuriousCat> hi joelbryan
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat:  apt-cache search <keywords>
<joelbryan> CuriousCat: haller1
<roryy> joelbryan: can i run it without breaking my current irc session?
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: apt-cache search whatever
<sharpy> is there a way when selecting the KDE desktop in Sections in Synaptic Package manager to select all the KDE apps that come with it? or do I ahve to select each one individualy?
<joelbryan> roryy: yes
<alekline> hey, congratulations.....
<alekline> You make our lives better
<alekline> and easier
<thoreauputic> sharpy: install kubuntu-desktop
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, thanks!
<intelikey> <linux_galore> CuriousCat: you can use apt-get to search for things not just  install them <--- ?   do you mean apt-cache ?
<joelbryan> alekline: wow, thanks!
<intelikey> linux_galore ah yes,  sorry i'm lagging.
<linux_galore> intelikey: lol
<roryy> joelbryan: ah, it's for dapper -- sorry, that is about 48 hours worth of download for me ;)
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, this would be the one, right? --> kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp
<linux_galore> intelikey: Im not too fast either Im doing support in a few channels
<joelbryan> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport also autoregister your nick, without having to type, /msg NickServ REGISTER...
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: that isn't an Ubuntu kernel - where are you getting that?
<alekline> Joelbryan, how many Kb has this file?
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, from apt-cache
* intelikey knows that if the answer appears shortly after his question it was posted in advance of it,  and will look funny to others.
<joelbryan> alekline: probably 90kb?
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: do you have Debian sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<alekline> I don't know if the download is complete and the file has 34 kb
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, i don't think so... let me checl
<toogreen> hey guys im running dapper, just tried to install google's picassa with wine... it worked #1 !!
<joelbryan> alekline: it's just 34 kb
<whiter> okay i got xfce installed
<alekline> ok
<whiter> but, my resolution is all messed up, anyone know how to get a better resolution?
<alekline> i got the file in my desktop....
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: you want linux-image - and it should be a 2.6.* kernel
<alekline> joelbryan: just go to my console and..... ??
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, well, they're all ubuntu sources. let me search again
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: search for linux-image
<alekline> joelbryan: sudo dpkg --install ./ubuntu-live-support_0.3.14-6_i386.deb
<damian_> whiter: system->preferences->Screen Resolution
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, linux-image-2.6.15-21-686 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP ??
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: thta's a dapper kernel - are you on dapper ?
<Mantice> Did any one know the XMMS2 Is out ?
<sharpy> thoreauputic, thank u. :-)
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, yup
<damian_> yes
<damian_> xmms2 is shit
<damian_> its a commant line program
<Mantice> is it
<intelikey> i forget which is the meta package linux-<blah>  or linux-image-<blah>   ?
<Mantice> really lol
<damian_> thus not making it an x multimedia system
<sharpy> damian_, is it xmms?
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: afaik dapper kernels are SMP by default
<Mantice> Audacious Media Player is the best then its like the new BEEP
<damian_> ?
<damian_> is it?
<damian_> its clearly
<damian_> xmms2
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sharpy> damian_, what i meant was.. does it do anything that xmms doesn't do?
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, oooh! coolness! So i don't need to install an smp kernel anymore because it's there? :D
<damian_> oh
<joelbryan> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport is for dapper, you can install the gnome-panel to enable "System > Help > Live Chat Support" menu.
<thoreauputic> CuriousCat: ask in #ubuntu+1 - but I think that's right
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, ok.
<damian_> not really except that its a  backend now days
<damian_> there will be an official xmms2 gui that will probably be close to wina,mp
<meshe> what reasons would i not see a link light on my nic?
<sharpy> damian_, i c.
<damian_> although thats nowhere near ready and the dodgy gtk frontends are useless
<damian_> just for testing the backend obviously simply no functionality
<damian_> #xmms2
<intelikey> link light ?
<joelbryan> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport automatically join you to a particular channel that depends on your language and location.
<Mantice> Can you add repositrys that are uptodate with firefox
<thoreauputic> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Mantice> No way man last time I did it I dident have a firefox
<CuriousCat> thoreauputic, hmmm. no one talking. :P i'll just lurk
<meshe> yeah, the light on the network card that shows you have a good link with your hub/switch/router
<thoreauputic> Mantice: then you made a mistake - works fine here
<Mantice> Last time I tryed firefox booted then crashed
<meshe> i've ruled out any hardware related issues
<Mantice> Ooh New Ubuntu comes out soon :)
<meshe> the cable, card and hub are all tested on a windows and another ubuntu machine
<joelbryan> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport aims to provide an interface to communicate to other ubuntu users with the same language & location, as well as to connect to the official ubuntu channel in Freenode.org. It also aims to get live chat support from ubuntu users right into the desktop menu, via "System > Help > Live Chat Support".
<movpclr> anyone hae any experience setting up a multiple user samba share?  I would like to have each user have access to the same share, but eeach "role" to have separate priveledges.
<intelikey> joelbryan are you just spamming around or is there a method to the madness ?
<joelbryan> spamming i guess
<GTroy_> what would make breezy freeze after the monitors shut off?
<sharpy> movpclr, apt-get install kde-network and configure the samba module.
<movpclr> does that require all of the kde libs as well?
<sharpy> movpclr, if you have KDE already installed then the answer is no.
<anTiX2> I can't restart mysql after updating to latest ver in breezy.. :(
<Mantice> Berkeley ?
<whiter> anyone know why my resolution is stuck on 640x480
<movpclr> sharpy: i use XFCE/Gnome so I have no KDE libs installed
<Mantice> xorg option ?
<sharpy> whiter, your /etc/fstab did not detect your video settings. What is your max monitors resolution?
<whiter> 1152x768
<whiter> and im using xfce
<sharpy> movpclr, one way to do it is via KDE or manually edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<joelbryan> I really need user's base to test it, this is a candidate for dapper release, so please, test http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport
<whiter> sharpy how can i fix it?
<lantzilla> is root enabled by default?
<sharpy> whiter, goto /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check the monitor section.
<whiter> its all correct.
<sharpy> whiter, fix what? the users priveleges?
<movpclr> sharpy: I would prefer to just manually edit the config file but I cannot seem to find any definitive answer to my question
<intelikey> whiter not correct v-sync and h-ref rates in /etc/X11/xorg.conf    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and answer all questions correctly.
<whiter> no my resolution.
<whiter> ok intelikey
<sharpy> whiter, intelikey is correct. I just had a brainfart.
<sharpy> movpclr, i am not sure how. man samba and/or smb.conf. I edited that file via KDE.
<GTroy> HELP!!! whenever I leave my computer it freezes
<Kr0ntab> dont leave it then
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<Den> Hi - How do I use "info" (textinfo - view command documentation) to find all the documentation pages/files about grub?  When I do "info grub", I just get the same as "man grub", and no links to the other grub pages, like for the command "grub-install" - I'm trying to find all the grub commands & documentation - how do I do that?
<GTroy> har
<movpclr> sharpy: yeah I will have to sit down and read through the man pages, thought someone might have the "quick fix"
<thoreauputic> GTroy: might be one of the screensavers causing that
<GTroy> thoreauputic: it happens when the screens shut off
<thoreauputic> GTroy: then I don't know
<crunchyfish> it's lonely GTroy
<sharpy> movpclr, when u say user permissions u mean certain folders to be accessed?
<intelikey> whiter also of note,  http://monitorworld.com  might help you find the correct settings for your monitor.   there is a search option on that page.....   use as needed.
<Kr0ntab> does yer Key board respond?  i.e. caps lock... num-lock?
<GTroy> nope nothing Kr0ntab
<GTroy> crunchyfish: ?
<kumar> hi
<intelikey> Den info info
<HyperStream> ahh i just reboot my ubuntu and when starting it hangs on LVM Volume Manager or something like this. ive just installed a new harddrive(not touching the other one with ubuntu and windows dual boot) so i did a boot in recovery mode and it seems /dev/hda8 (/var) 's superblock is messed up and corrupted is there any way i can fix this without loosing data on the partition? (in windows or linux console)
<movpclr> GTroy: I had the same problem, it was due to terrible ATI support by default.  I had to turn off the screensaver, which was causing the problem.
<GTroy> movpclr: good I'll shut it off then
<Mantice> Are you haveing the laggy screen saver problem with your screen savers
<GTroy> Mantice: nope
<GTroy> works great
<movpclr> GTroy: yeah, I turned it to just blank screen
<Mantice> I get 300 fps now :)
<Mantice> ATi drivers are a pain to install but its worth it
<intelikey> HyperStream "testdisk"  maybe....
<GTroy> movpclr: I have a dual setup, and both screens show different screensavers
* intelikey runs and hides in case it fails.
<Aqutavia> is the string "startx gconf-editor " a cli command?
<lantzilla> found how to enable root
<lantzilla> thanks
<whiter> for those x changes to take place do i restart?
<movpclr> GTroy: I am not familiar with the dual screen setup, try turning both off and see if the problem continues
<sharpy> whiter, control alt backspace
<GTroy> movpclr: ok
<whiter> i just logged off
<whiter> didnt seem to work...
<whiter> guess ill restart
<nemoo> good morning
<Den> intelikey: thanks:)
<HyperStream> intelikey ill give that a shot
<nemoo> does anyone have problems with that your hda becomes hde when installing a pci ide controller?
<Mantice> Is there any 3d linux rpgs I dont know about ? As far as I know there is none
<nemoo> as soon as I pull the card out, my first ide is hda again :/
<nemoo> but I need the controller for more disks....
<nemoo> any ideas? :)
<whiter> okay, that didnt work
<intelikey> nemoo static device nodes for use in fstab......   that would only be a work around.
<whiter> anyone know why my resolution is stuck on 640x480 using xubuntu?
<intelikey> whiter pastebin your xorg.conf file and we'll have a look
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<whiter> k
<nemoo> intelikey, yeah, but thats kind of annoying... isnt it possible that it kind of "Detects" the controller after the onboard ones?
<linux_galore> whiter: whats the graphics chipset
<nemoo> I think that this is the problem... it detects the damn ide controller first and assigns that the letters
<Mantice> Do you think Ubuntu would be happy with  Geforce 3 or a Radion 7000 ?
<whiter> its onboard
<whiter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13051
<linux_galore> Mantice: Nvidia has better drivers than ATi when it comes to Linux
<linux_galore> whiter:  ?? on board means nothing
<Mantice> Yeah I found that out the hard way :) 9600 XT stupid thing
<Mantice> I got it working :)
<whiter> onboard meaning my graphics card is built into the motherboard
<whiter> by intel
<earl_> any of you fellas have any success running XGL/Compiz?
<whiter> and also, the video worked perfect with ubuntu, just not xubuntu
<linux_galore> whiter: ooh great Intel only sell a few hundred chipsets
<whiter> its an i810 chipset
<linux_galore> whiter: ok the reason is simple its not using a driver just a generic vesa setup
<whiter> ok
<whiter> should i use like vga or something?
<whiter> oh
<whiter> hehe i got it
<linux_galore> no just put i810 were vesa is
<linux_galore> Driver                "vesa"  should be Driver                "i810"
<damian_> whats xubuntu?
<intelikey> vesa
<damian_> and whats better about enterprise editions of ubuntu?
<intelikey> oh you already got it.  sorry my bad.
<plbgnr> hello, I have got script which I want to run after every start of system ...how to achieve this?
<damian_> plbgnr within gnome?
<whiter> alright be right back
<damian_> plbgnr or as a terminal app on startup
<Guma> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<intelikey> plbgnr sysvinit.
<ice_1963> xfce4
<intelikey> put the script in /etc/init.d/   and symlink it in /etc/rc?.d/
<earl_> guma, if that was for me, i don't really need a howto, i just experienced a weird problem and was wondering if anyone else experienced it
<CuriousCat> !ipw3945
<ubotu> CuriousCat: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CuriousCat> would anyone know how to install ipw3945?
<highvoltage> i'm sure someone would :p
<plbgnr> intelikey: thanks and which character for '?'
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: I feeel a del laptop, iiiiits blaaaack with a biiiig screeeen, aaand your in heeeell
<whiter> alright it works now
<linux_galore> heh heh
<q|-_-|p> #ceviz.net#ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net#ceviz.net #ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.ne
<q|-_-|p> #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net#ceviz.net #ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.ne
<whiter> wow xfce is so fast and neat and clean
<whiter> :)
<damian_> #ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<eclair> whiter: i lurve using xfce too
<damian_> lol
<CuriousCat> linux_galore, er... hmmm.
<damian_> i guess could try
<anTiX2> does Update-manager leave a log of what it has done?
<whiter> oh yea, forgot about that
<q|-_-|p> #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net #ceviz.net#ceviz.net #ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#ceviz.net#
<whiter> omg, the fonts are so nice in xfce
<whiter> :)
<whiter> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> " If you see a company using Linux, it may be that they have not paid for this software. Report them to the Business Software Alliance who have the legal authority to inspect any company's computers for illegal programs like Linux. "   <--- from 'ShelleyTheRepublican.com: Linux: A European threat to our computers (p4 of 329)'  lol  man am i the only one that would be ashamed to be called a republican if that is what they are
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-38-175-155.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by thoreauputic
<slavik> yo
<Aqutavia> to all of those that are still in the channle.... thanx for the help on my screen resolution problems.
<Kr0ntab> cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<holy_cow> intelikey, i think its a very clever parody
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<npfet> anyone running dapper, and updated recently, and noticing some ugly fonts?
<whiter> yes
<holy_cow> intelikey, if you go to the main blog page and scroll down, there is a link to buy a tshirt with 'i love gitmo' on it
<holy_cow> :)
<whiter> before i switched back to breezy npfet...
<holy_cow> it HAS  to be a parody
<whiter> and xfce
* intelikey grabs a dictionary and looks for parody
<npfet> whiter: ah at least it isn't just me then :P
<npfet> whiter: was working fine from dapper a week or two ago :/
<npfet> i'll live tho :P
* slavik needs a new thinkgeek shirt
<holy_cow> npfet, in epiphany browser only,its picking up websitefonts instead of my predefined fonts
<npfet> holy_cow: ah, i notice it in epiphany and tomboy
<eclair> npfet: no ugly fonts ... so far but i have only been on dapper for 2 days
<whiter> well time to plug back in my ide hard drive and mount it
<whiter> brb
<slavik> networkmanager rocks
<holy_cow> npfet, let me try tomboy
<npfet> holy_cow: not so much in firefox, tho some fonts look a little bad (little noticeable on /.)
<holy_cow> ffox looks fine to me, it kept my fonts
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: the driver is still beta
<npfet> holy_cow: k... really noticeable for me on the list of notes when it is clicked (not as much in the notes themselves)
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum=ipw3945-devel
<ubuntu> bjr a tous
<ocult> hello
<Hyper> my /var (/hda8
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ocult> somebody here have sound Realtek AC 97 ?
<ubuntu> je recherccheche le chat ubuntu en francais svp
<ocult> because here is bugging.. forums dont solve my problem
<ocult> hello ?
<holy_cow> npfet, tomboy looks fine here, uses system fonts properly it seems
<holy_cow> npfet, did you upgrade from breezy?
<havien> ocult, whats goin on?
<linux_galore> ocult: the rtl stuff works
<Hyper> my /var (/hda8) has messed up fdisk thinks its a swap partition something about the superblocks. is there any tools i can use to fix a partition or check disk for errors and repair it ?
<earl_> i have that sound chip, ocult
<holy_cow> this is a clean install, when i upgraded from breezy they other day, firefox was doing some weird stuff with fonts ... probably muckedup my config
<ocult> >linux_galore<: i cant execeute 2 sounds at same time.. when i change xmms to open something in vcl.. i need press stop many times to sound work...
<linux_galore> ocult: might have to turn the volume up often the drivers default to muted
<npfet> holy_cow: yes, and it was working in dapper for a couple of weeks, before i dist-upgrade'd today
<ocult> [earl_] : i cant execeute 2 sounds at same time.. when i change xmms to open something in vcl.. i need press stop many times to sound work...
<ubuntu> where is the french chat ubuntu svp
<npfet> holy_cow: yah, i was hoping that i wouldn't have to clean install =)
<Fujitsu> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CuriousCat> linux_galore, according to this, it's already stable
<intelikey> hyper did you try 'testdisk' ?
<holy_cow> npfet, don't, post a bug then, i thought it was only me
<npfet> holy_cow: trying to think of any config files that i could try wiping..
<damian_> ocult you want to play more than one sound at once?
<linux_galore> ocult: thats not the drivers thats normal for xmms, one reason I refuse to use it
<holy_cow> npfet, a bug will mean something gets done about it
<Hyper> intelikey no such command.
<Hyper> i thought you were having me on :/
<sfar> how do i install a windows application (install.exe) so i can run it with wine? :)
<damian_> linux_galore its acually not a  xmms problem i dont have this issue
<holy_cow> npfet, well you can try moving .mozilla and .tomboy out of the way and see what happens
<npfet> holy_cow: true.. I did find a couple related to fonts, but they were sorta ambigious (they only mentionined firefox/epiphany)
<linux_galore> CuriousCat: if your a code monkey yes
<ocult> [damian_] : yes. for example if im in xmms. and press pause. and go to site where i can see one video.. the sound no work. i need close the xmms or vcl first
<Hyper> sfar with wine
<earl_> ocult: sorry dude, i can't really help you, all i can tell you is i dont have htat problem
<npfet> holy_cow: yea..
<Hyper> intelikey any idea's?
<sfar> Hyper: ah.. hehe.. of course :)
<ocult> [[earl_] ] : :/
<npfet> holy_cow: where is gconf stuff stored?
<havien> ocult, i have that problem but don't have the ac'97
<ocult> [havien] : but u know solv this ?
<ocult> :/
<holy_cow> .gconf
<holy_cow> :)
<havien> ocult, i'm running in vmware
<ocult> havien: i see
<damian_> ocult i used to have the same problem
<ocult> un
<damian_> make sure you have enerything going via alsa
<npfet> holy_cow: oh so it is :P
<holy_cow> npfet, all that stuff is in your home dir ... just press crtl / h when looking at your home dir to see the hidden files
<intelikey> Hyper if you have hosed /var  you have pretty much hosed linux.   but it shouldn't affect windows.    Hyper  it's in the repos... you probably cant install it with /var hosed.   but you could google and dl the static testdisk binarry and run it.
<damian_> gtk and gnome apps
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<npfet> holy_cow: I was only looking under .gnome2 :P
<holy_cow> ah okay you know :)
<damian_> and any program like media playes wheres theres seperate options
<damian_> as in
<damian_> goto gnome settings and trhere will be one calles sound deamon or something similar
<earl_> damian, i've had more success with OSS
<intelikey> Hyper i think there is even a M$ version of testdisk
<npfet> holy_cow: ya, just so many dot files :P
<holy_cow> not really, after a while you look at a forest and see individual trees and their properties ... give it time
<Chri[s] > so sudo su isnt recommended?
<damian_> thing is i cant get more than one program playing sounbd in oss either
<holy_cow> your body just has to aclimatize it self to the environment
<Chri[s] > Anyone know how to fix grub ?
<ocult> then my sound will begin bugged
<ocult> :O
<ubuntu_> hello
<ocult> better dont change nothing..
<ocult> :/
<intelikey> Chri[s]  sudo -i
<npfet> holy_cow: no no, i know what most are for, just skip over some (usually don't look in nautilus, but start hitting tab in the shell)
<damian_> sudo su!!!!!! fuck off WHY Didnt i think of that
<havien> ocult,
<holy_cow> npfet, ehe :)
<havien> try this
<damian_> and sorry ill mind my language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@mlb-adsl1-11.idx.com.au]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<havien> go into settings then sound
<intelikey> Chri[s]   fix grub ?
<ubuntu_> running a make command but cannot find gcc have gcc-3.3 installed
<intelikey> what's wrong with it ?
<ocult> (havien)~%: where is it ?
<havien> scoll down to you find login or logout and click play on each one at the same time
<animato> hello, my screensaver's blanking the screen even when i'm playing games! i thought it was supposed to do it while it's idle, but i was using the keyboard, anyway to stop it?
<Guardian> hello, i need to setup an ubuntu distrib but i'm not in a hurry. should i wait for 1st of june ? i'm afraid upgrading brezzy badger to dapper drake will leave garbage somewhere in the various directories
<intelikey> ubuntu_ install b-e
<Chri[s] > Does LILO let you boot into single user mode?
<darkshadow> Anyone good at figuring out wireless network problems?
<ocult> havien: where is ?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, totally, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Chri[s] > Yeah GRUB lets you boot into single user mode
<ubuntu_> intelikey: what is b-e?
<havien> ocult, settings|sound|scroll down till you find log in and log out click on one click play then click on the other and click play
<intelikey> Chri[s]  yes   both lilo and grub allow that
<thoreauputic> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, totally, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Chri[s] > intelikey, can it be turned off?
<havien> see if you hear both at the same time
<ocult> [havien] : if no...
<havien> if no... then i don't know what to do next...
<Kr0ntab> Chri[s] , what type of wireless issues ya having?
<thoreauputic> Chri[s] : not really - aanyone can boot linux with init=/bin/bash for instance
<havien> it might be a bad install of xmms
<ocult> [havien] : :) thanks
<ubuntu_> ubotu : ok thanks
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_
<ocult> [havien] : it happen in all system.. in vlc.. and firefox too
<intelikey> Chri[s]  if you are asking if there is a way to secure a box that the user can power on with hands on.... no it can't be done.
<havien> it will let you know if the sound daemon is functioning correctly
<havien> vlc?
<Chri[s] > intelikey i know that
<ocult> [havien] : yes.. or totem
<The-Shadow> moin
<ocult> [havien] : i mean.. if i enter in one site and see one video with sound.. other sounds of system like games or other programs dont work.. then i need close first the application using the sound
<ocult> [havien] : just work one sound per application
<ocult> :/
<ocult> its the problem
<intelikey> Chri[s]  then i guess i don't understand your question
<havien> try doing what i described
<ocult> yes
<havien> it should play both sounds at the same time
<ocult> i will
<havien> one over the other
<ocult> thanks
<npfet> holy_cow: hrm just created a new user, logged in.. tomboy doesn't have any font problems now, epiphany still does
<The-Shadow> does it give a German channel?
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<holy_cow> npfet, thats what i thought ... epi doesn't respect my font settings
<holy_cow> npfet, post a font bug for both packages plz
<ocult> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ocult> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<C-O-L-T> how to install a webcam in ubuntu and use it with some messenger like gaim, kopete?
<ocult> somebody use amsn ?
<The-Shadow> thanks
<paloyme> once installed, does wine need to be executed or does it automatically run in the background
<npfet> holy_cow: will do
<C-O-L-T> !webcam
<ubotu> I guess webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<AndyRR> C-O-L-T, use amsn
<kryfase> hello
<ocult> my amsn is strange
<holy_cow> npfet, thank you
<ocult> for some person i can send files. for others no..
<Doat> paloyme, you have to launch win32 programs (.exe) with wine <exe>
<ocult> the problem isnt here or in person. then where is ?
<paloyme> doat, so i have to run wine.exe first before i could run iexplore.exe?
<kryfase> can someone help me remember how to mount a vfat partition with correct permissions so regular users can write to it ?
* AndyRR uses amsn 0.95 without problems
<havien> ocult, it has to do with the way their isp works or their behind a nat
<Chri[s] > intelikey, i was just wondering if there was a way to enable logging in on single user mode before enable a prompt
<ocult> sux
<kryfase> i've got an application downloading files from a site and its denying permission to write to it
<ocult> havien: need configure by hand in amsn ?
<Chri[s] > intelikey, like ask for a password before you can be allowed to change a password
<Doat> paloyme, there's no wine.exe. you open a terminal, cd to the directory where iexplore.exe is and do $ wine iexplore.exe
<kryfase> i tried to chown it but it wont if its mounted ( the partitoon)
<paloyme> oh, thenks doat
<Doat> np
<paloyme> doat, by the way wat is the $ sign for?
<havien> ocult, there is a peice of hardware causeing the problem
<havien> between your pc and theirs
<intelikey> paloyme explorer may not work in wine  but for what ever M$ app    do   wine /path/to/file.exe
<ocult> [havien] : :O i use notebook
<havien> ocult, it doesn't have to be on your end
<havien> could be on theres
<ocult> i see
<Doat> paloyme, it just means you have to do that command. ignore it and just write "wine iexplore.exe" without the quotes
<Kr0ntab> ocult, depending on the protocol being used... many times file transfers are blocked due to NAT and firewalls.  You'll find information regarding getting file transfers working at their respective FAQ sites.
<havien> could be built into the isp
<Chri[s] > Doesnt the $ = your user level
<ocult> i use router
<Chri[s] > root is #
<ocult> but i just open the port for use webcam
<ocult> then connection is firewalled
<ocult> lol
<Chri[s] > I need help on getting a creative zen mirco to work on ubuntu
<Doat> Chri[s] , yep. though ubuntu doesn't have root user
<Chri[s] > Doat,  Yes it does
<ocult> !Doat!: i play yugi oh online.. xine can execute the game for me ? :)
<Chri[s] > Doat, ROOT is an account on Ubuntu
<mDot> ubuntu doesn't have a root user by default
<intelikey> Chri[s]  yes lilo has an option to require passwords   i haven't played with it myself  but i have read a little on it...     man lilo
<intelikey> man lilo.conf
<mDot> you can however use the sudo command, or create a root shelll
<rabeldable> yes it does its just disabled
<Chri[s] > Yes it has one
<holy_cow> hower please dont create a root account
<intelikey> ubuntu does indeed have root.
<sharpy> my system fonts on Kubuntu are awfully small. I run a 1280x1024 resolution. Is it because of this? I can barely read what I am typing. How can I change my font size? and where ?
<holy_cow> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Chri[s] > there's a root folder
<ocult> [havien] : lol. other day i tried install bbox.. but it is pure.. dont have nothing. to execute programs need go to console.. :P
<holy_cow> readthat first please, it will inform  you of some things you should know
<sinta[x] > you can always edit /etc/passwd and make more root users ;)
<Doat> Chri[s] , i mean you can't use su to change to root but use sudo
<anTiX2> I got my mysql working again. I had to touch /var/lib/mysql/ip-162-ce01283-p20-idrots1.lower-test... strange?
<Kr0ntab> mDot, root is always there... it's just "locked" so to say.  i.e. passwd -l root
<Doat> Chri[s] , so you can't really do # command in ubuntu by default
<Hobbsee> sharpy: system settings, on the kmenu
<mDot> Doat you can do sudo -s -H to create a root shell
<ocult> !jp
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ocult
<ocult> dont exist in japaneses ?
<Chri[s] > no
<intelikey> Doat mDot you both need to go read !sudo    just because a pasword is locked does not mean the account isn't there.  and every time you issue an sudo  you use the 'root' account.
<ocult> lol
<sharpy> Hobbsee, i tried font installer but that's to install fonts? not modify the size?
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<rabeldable> you can do anything you want in ubuntu - you just better know what your doing!  its linux.
<Chri[s] > i was just noticing the prompt char changes from $, to #, when changing who i was
<holy_cow> well that goes for anything
<Hobbsee> sharpy: appearance, fonts
<holy_cow> if you want to use your tool well, learn the skills you need to do the job well :)
<sharpy> Hobbsee, thank u.
<holy_cow> but yes, unix is less forgiving of stupidity
<holy_cow> :)
<intelikey> well said rabeldable
<rabeldable> the first thing I did was enable my root account.... call me stupid but I don't like typing sudo  I've had my box working wih no problems since breezy was released
<Flannel> holy_cow: that's only because *nix assumes you know what you're doing, whereas windows assumes you dont.
<frandavid100> hi guys
<holy_cow> Flannel, *nod* what you said
<thoreauputic> ROFL - look at this for a troll: http://shelleytherepublican.com/2006/04/linux-european-threat-to-our-computers.html
<ocult> [rabeldable] : i did too
<thoreauputic> :D
<intelikey> thoreauputic we saw that three hours ago.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: Oh OK - my apologies :)
<rabeldable> the only real problem I have had is when I tried to enable midi support to create midi files... that has since been fixed but none the less... it was a problem
<thoreauputic> intelikey: I think it's very funny though
<intelikey> and yes i saved shelly's post as evidance how stupidity is malicious.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: it's a send up
<intelikey> yes and said.
<intelikey> sad
<Doat> haha! "It's a computer program"
<rabeldable> whats the bot in here again?
<thoreauputic> intelikey: no-one can possibly take that seriously ...
<thoreauputic> rabeldable: ubotu
<intelikey> shelly must work for M$....  don't know why anyone else would talk like that, even in ignorance.
<rabeldable> there was a command for !perms  but it does not work anymore... what happened with that?
* intelikey *shrugs*  you never know. 
<thoreauputic> intelikey: As I said, it's a conscious send up of anti-Linux trolls
<intelikey> never underestimate ignorance.
<ocult> [[havien] ] : do u just use gnome?
<havien> yes
<rabeldable> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<C-O-L-T> amsn has yahoo support?
<rabeldable> cool its still there
<havien> C-O-L-T, gaim
<ocult> gaim sux
<whiter> anyone have any idea why ubuntu isnt detecting my IDE hard drive?
<NoWhereMan> anybody here installed succesfully java 1.6?
<C-O-L-T> havien: Gaim has no webcam support
<intelikey> aol hehhe
<ocult> ((C-O-L-T)): try read about mercury
<ocult> i dont know if that have support to yahoo messenger
* intelikey chucks aol and M$ in the same can....
<ompaul> intelikey, there is a difference, there is software for interoperating with aol
<C-O-L-T> ocult: what is Mercury?
<intelikey> ompaul mmm and wine.... so what's the diff ?
<ocult> [[C-O-L-T] ] : program chat. http://mercury.to
<whiter> :|
<C-O-L-T> ocult: okay I will look at it
<whiter> hdd isnt being detected by linux
<ocult> ok
<whiter> my second hdd
<ompaul> intelikey, wine is not an emulator
* ompaul grins in a rather evil way at intelikey }:->
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator.   get it right.....
<intelikey> :)
<whiter> im about to cry
<whiter> heh
<havien> whiter,
<whiter> thing isnt detecting my ide hard drive at all, and i dont know why
<havien> make sure the jumper is set correct
<whiter> it is
<ompaul> whiter, System Administration Disks
<havien> cable select?
<whiter> my bios detects it just fine
<havien> ok
<roryy> whiter: have you tried 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<hajuu> hey guys... what do I run to logout?
<whiter> will i lose any data?
<whiter> it doesnt show up on mount...
<ocult> lol
<havien> whiter,  run fdisk --help
<hajuu> I want to make a shortcut on the desktop to logout with for my dad
<havien> it will explain all the command tags
<whiter> oh it does show it
<intelikey> whiter no "sudo fdisk -l "  only reads.  it doesn't write anything.
<whiter> hm
<whiter>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<whiter> /dev/hdc1               1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<whiter> thats it
<whiter> but for one it isnt ntfs its ext3
<havien> its ntfs :(
<ocult> un
<whiter> na its ext3 idunno why its saying its ntfs
<ocult> havien, u preffer fat ?
<ice_1963> why install wine jest install xp ...or jest use linux the best :)
<havien> no
<havien> ext3 or riserfs
<ompaul> whiter, well your partition table says it is ntfs
<whiter> now it doesnt
<whiter> weird...
<roryy> whiter: have you read the wiki page about mounting windows drives ?
<whiter> it isnt a windows drive
<whiter> i formatted it previously in ubuntu
<whiter> as ext3
<intelikey> that is the second ide cable whiter
<havien> did you write the changes?
<ocult> the emulator for .exe is xine or wine ? and can play games with this
<whiter> with the disk utility thing in gnome
<ocult> oh my good i need my cup nuddles
<intelikey> whiter /dev/hdc1 == second ide primary dirve first partition.
<ompaul> whiter, try mounting it as ntfs your not writing to it
<Tm_T> ocult: err, wine is not emulator, but yes, may run some win apps
<whiter> i know
<whiter> its NOT NTFS
<whiter> /dev/hdc1 on /mnt/hdc1 type ext3 (rw)
<whiter> ah well time to backup before something stupid happens
<ocult> [Tm_T] : games no ?
<Tm_T> ocult: some games yes
<ompaul> whiter, you have a rather strange partition table, personally I would backup and nuke that drive when that kind of thing happens I get shakey
<ocult> Tm_T: yugi oh online
<ocult> >Tm_T<: yes ?
<Tm_T> ocult: no idea
<ocult> :(
<intelikey> whiter fdisk only reads the partition table.  you can have a partiton marked as ntfs with an ext# file system on it...   so don't let these gurus get to you....
<whiter> yea ompaul good idea
<ocult> [Tm_T] : cedega work for any game? or just for some games ?
<ice_1963> remove --purge wine
<Tm_T> ocult: www.winehq.org, and no, cedega isn't much better iirc
<whiter> um one more thing, after installing xubuntu my sound stopped working
<whiter> anyone know what to do to fix that?
<ompaul> !sound
<ubotu> it has been said that sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ocult> [Tm_T] : then cedega just for some games
<ocult> !sound
<Tm_T> ocult: yes, cedega runs some games
<ocult> :?
<ocult> cedega sux
<ocult> because i play the need for speed in PSP
<ocult> :/
<blaq> does anyone know if the default initrd image with breezy has the md raid module?
<ocult> !Tm_T!: here !!! ice age 2 95%
<whiter> aplay -l shows my sound card
<blaq> im having all sorts of trouble installing breezy onto a raid device
<whiter> however there is stil lno sound
<ocult> Tm_T: my father dont like i be much time in computer.. because i have 8 years old.. and im not good in english. but i can speak a little.. then sometimes i need put some movie for he dont see me doing nothing in linux.. he say i need go out more
<intelikey> blaq yes, i believe it does in fact.
<ocult> [Tm_T] : bust i just like computers. programming .. linux.. this things :(
<ocult> he dont understand me
<blaq> intelikey: do you know if there are any tricks i need to do outside the installer to get the kernel to see the md device nodes on boot?
<whiter> uh
<whiter> Tm_T your 8 years old?
<ocult> me
<blaq> it cant find /dev/md* at boot time
<ocult> :(
<Tm_T> whiter: thanks =)
<whiter> ocult your 8?
<blaq> yet i can install fine onto the raid array
<ocult> im 8 years old.. yes
<ocult> sorry bad english..
<Tm_T> ocult: you're doing pretty well, for 8y ;)
<whiter> heh
<ocult> [Tm_T] : but father dont like it
<whiter> you are so not 8
<ocult> [Tm_T] : in moment i live in japan..
<ocult> whiter, what ?
<ice_1963> whiter:what are you trying to do install your sound card?
<ocult> is difficult for me learn japanese... neither english i know yet
<ice_1963> the driver
* Tm_T is waiting his pension years
<intelikey> blaq ahhhh raids really aren't my forte'.   but have have seen some posts about issues with them.  did you search the wiki's and the malone bugs ?
<ocult> what mean pension ?
<Mantice> Can some one help with Xmame ?
<blaq> i had a look at the ubuntu wiki and it doesn't say that i need to specifically do anything to make it work
<blaq> but i haven't seen anything about the malone bugs
<Guardian> hello, i need to setup an ubuntu distrib but i'm not in a hurry. should i wait for 1st of june ? i'm afraid upgrading brezzy badger to dapper drake will leave garbage somewhere in the various directories
<ocult> [havien] : here dont have operator
<ocult> [(havien)] : ^^
<Mantice> What does CTRL ALT BACKSPACE do ?
<sharpy> is there a way to get 3d acceleration on this OLDE 16 meg ATI Rage mobility M1 video card?
<whiter> nevermind, i had headphones plugged into my speakers
<mDot> Mantice restarts the x server
<ocult> (havien): 96% more 10 minutes...
<intelikey> blaq sorry i can't really even steer you in a good dirrection other than to point to the wiki's   or maybe ask in ##linux   if noone in here pipes up.
<blaq> hehe ok
<blaq> cheers matew
<blaq> -w
<havien> ocult, ????
<ocult> havien, the movie :)
<sharpy> ubuntu runs fine but I would like to play tuxracer ...
<sharpy> anyone know how to enable 3d?
<ocult> age ice 2
<Mantice> mDot How come I cant alt tab out of full screen program ?
<mDot> Mantice not sure
<ompaul> ocult, maybe #ubuntu-br would be more useful for you :-)
<roryy> Mantice: kills X
<intelikey> blaq also at different times of day different people are in here,  maybe ask at another time of day  ;/
<ocult> >Tm_T<: how is the command to move png to jpg ? pngtojpg ?
<havien> what movie?
<ocult> ompaul: nobody say nothing there
<ocult> ompaul: :(
<Mantice> How do I boot Xback up
<Mantice> Is there like a Ctrl alt del thing like windows
<ocult> [[ompaul] ] : my connection is 40mb :O
<ice_1963> for sound install alsa-base and alsa-utils and do alsaconf
<havien> ocult,  what movie?
<[nige] > does anyone know how to get thermal support for acpi?
<ocult> havien: ice age
<ocult> 2
<ocult> :)
<HunterZ> hi
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ocult> or is age ice 2 ?
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<blaq> Mantice: it should automatically restart the X server
<ocult> i dont know
<ocult> ompaul: do u speak portuguese ?
<ompaul> ocult, no
<ocult> [ompaul] : do u speak spanish ?
<ompaul> ocult, no
<ocult> [ompaul] : do u speak japanese ?
<intelikey> Mantice ctrl+alt+backspace  will reset gdm  if it is running   "restart X"  but if you are asking about starting X from console   type startx
<ompaul> ocult, no and this is off topic
<ocult> !ompaul!: then i can be here :) because i can speak a little english...
<Sirrush> Hey everyone
<Mantice> Thanks guys
<ocult> ompaul: :)
<ocult> Hey, ompaul: i agree
<yannick> hello everyone!
<Mantice> Now with the problem, Any one here use Xmame
<SpaceAce> hey all
<Mantice> When I type in Xmame every thing goes black
<ompaul> ocult, so go to #ubuntu-offtopic but don't have a conversatin about films here, thanks
<ocult> [ompaul] : :)
<ocult> [ompaul] : lol.. let me finish my topic
<ocult> [(havien)] : then when i begin see the movie
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ocult> (havien)~%: if i wanna open sound of xmms for example
<intelikey> ocult looks like he is ready to leave....
<ocult> [havien] : first i need close the program... where i running the movie...
<yannick> I wanted to ask if it is a a known bug that the installer freezes when configuring libfontconfig1 because i tried to install kubuntu and ubuntu and it happens with both cds.
<julius> hi
<ompaul> yannick, you need to check launchpad.net for that
<Sirrush> Hi julius
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ocult> >ompaul<: :/
<julius> ^^
<ocult> im rebel children its not sort effect in me
<sfar> anyone got _a lot_ of time and can help me with my sound issues? Its working, but it sounds really crappy.. (sounds nice in windows tho)
<ompaul> ocult, this is a support channel, keep it on topic or go to the chat room #ubuntu-offtopic for more conversation
<julius> where are you? Sirrush
<ocult> [ompaul] : i see. then i will talk about support.. by the way can u help me ?
<Sirrush> I'm in the USA .. just giving the Ubuntu 6.06 beta 2 a run here
<sfar> I dont know where to begin.. *help*
<Sirrush> I frankly like it
<ocult> ompaul, u are operator, maybe know Much of ubuntu linux
<ocult> [ompaul] : :)
<brainpod> i have ati radeon 800gt pci-e. I can't boot successfully into gui using any of the  ubunto versions
<roryy> !tell sfar about sound
<brainpod> can anyone help me?
<sfar> roryy: no help there?
<Mantice> How do I add repositrys
<roryy> sfar: that might help you get started, at least
<Mantice> deb http://anarxia.dyndns.org/debian/ ./
<ocult> [ompaul] : please
<roryy> sfar: ah, if that didn't help you i'm out of ideas, sorry
<sfar> roryy: i've checked that out and its really nothing there that helps :(
<julius> I'm in the korea. I enjoying the Ubuntu .
<sfar> thanks anyway
<blaq> Mantice: you can add repositories in either synaptic or adept
<sfar> :p
<intelikey> !tell brainpod about ati
<Mantice> Dont worry it says in the forum post that they recomend you dont add it
<Mantice> to ubuntu
<yannick> i try installing kubuntu now with the "sever method" from the ubuntu cd maybe it helps
<ocult> [ompaul] : no just me. but other people have the problem with sound.. when we listen music, and wanna open other thing using sound.. then it dont work good.. impossible execute 2 sounds at same time.. first need close the application using sound... do u know why it happen and how solv this problem ? :/
<yannick> normally with alsa that shouldn't happen, occult
<Hobbsee> !tell ocult about sound
<ocult> i read forums and faq
<centyx> Has anyone been able to get acpi suspend to ram working in ubuntu 5.1.0?
<ocult> but nothing solv yet..
<yannick> maybe your soundcard isn't supported by alsa and oss has been chosen
<ocult> is about my sound ?
<intelikey> ocult that is what esd is for
<ompaul> ocult, read the note from ubotu that you have been sent
<ocult> really i did
<blaq> !tell blaq about raid
<blaq> ...
<ocult> no today.. but days ago
<Mantice> Could some one help me with x-mame ?
<ocult> :/
<ocult> dont solv yet
<whiter> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Sirrush> brb
<Mantice> How do I run programs I have install through Synaptic
<user_> hi. is apt-get upgrade says I need two missing archives... what should i do about this?
<ice_1963> :)
<Mantice> How do I run programs I have install through Synaptic ??
<user_> Mantice, depends what u installed
<yannick> Just press alt + f2 and enter the name i guess
<Mantice> I installed x-mame
<eclair> Mantice: you'd see them on the menu more or less anyohw
<ice_1963> what did you install ?
<Mantice> x-mame
<phish_> how do i extract .bin files?
<yannick> The server method of installing kubuntu freezes too. I wonder why...
<ice_1963> sudo x-mame
<phish_> any idea?
<user_> phish_, as far as i know, a bin file is usually a cd image... u can play it with vlc, or simply burn it to cd
<yannick> debian runned on my machine very smoothly so i guess this is a bug or an error of ubuntu...
<Mantice> every thing goes black when i type xmame
<phish_> user_ well, im trying to set up a hlds server, they give me a .bin file i tried "sh filename.bin"
<user_> phish_, hmmm maybe "file a.bin" will give u some clue as to what it is
<phish_> 32bit LSB executable (so a binary)
<yannick> I'll try installing the newest beta now. I hope that will do it...
<sharpy> what program do i need to "make" a package?
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<intelikey> sharpy build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> from memory, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<ice_1963> i did a search in synaptic for x-mame and came up whit 0
<ice_1963> so
<sharpy> intelikey, apt-getting it now.. :-)
<whiter> wow
<intelikey> xmame-common - Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator
<whiter> xfce's file manager
<whiter> SUCKS
<whiter> *installing nautilus*
<whiter> heh
<intelikey> xmame-x - X binaries for the Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator
<Mantice> intelikey yeah thats it
<Mantice> I got them
<Mantice> How do I install a deb file
<intelikey> dpkg -i file.deb
<intelikey> as root
<lrd> hi, I have a problem with my newly installed fedora core 5
<whiter> okay i got nautilus re-installed, how can i make it start with my computer?
<whiter> along with xfce
<ice_1963> cd to that file
<lrd> I meant not to speak here, but I don't know how to register my Nickname and to speak in the fedora channel.
<lrd> when I use the "chkconfig" command, the bash says it cann't be found...
<intelikey> whiter ~/.Xsession
<lrd> why?
<intelikey> whiter ~/.xinitrc  even
<whiter> no such file
<lrd> I have installed the system with no error, why I cann't find the "chkconfig" command? the same things happens with "groupadd"
<intelikey> lrd  path error  or app not installed.   but to register   /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<lrd> right, no such file, how can I solve it?
<lrd> intelikey, it says my nick name is occupied
<holy_cow> nifty
<intelikey> lrd maybe because they are in /sbin and /sbin is not in the user's path ?
<holy_cow> compiz-aiglx on dapper while  buggy still is kinda nifty
<intelikey> hehhe change your nick.   /nick new_nick
<lrd> intelikey, that means I can go to the /sbin dir to execute this command?
<Mantice> I cant get mame to work on ubuntu
<guest> ...
<guest> I AM GAY
<intelikey> lrd first do    echo $PATH     and see if /sbin is part of your path.
<holy_cow> guest indeed
<ice_1963> lol
<yannick> great
<holy_cow> >_<
<lrd> okay, let me check.
* holy_cow checks if this is #closet
<holy_cow> *hmm*
<guest> S
<whiter> is there any way i can change my default file manager?
<lrd> gash, when I run echo $path, it returns empty.
<anstei> echo $PATH
<anstei> remember case-sensitivity :)
<Juzzy> evening people
<intelikey> of course echo $path is empty...... hehhe   this is linux.
<Juzzy> <- ubuntu noob, can someone please tell me which nvidia glx package to install?
<lrd> what dows that mean intelikey?
<holy_cow> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<holy_cow> Juzzy, there is only one, follow those instructions
<intelikey> morning person
<Juzzy> Thank you
<guest> 3q
<anstei> lrd: it means, that "foo" != "FOO" != "Foo"
<intelikey> lrd  sorry,  was laughing at you.   i know it wasn't very nice of me.       simply put   $PATH != $path
<guest> i am taiwan boy
<anstei> lrd: in windows this is the same, but not on linux
<lrd> anstei, what do you mean?
<holy_cow> guest, thats okay, ask your question
<lrd> ooooh, I am so silly.
<holy_cow> capitalization matters lrd
<lrd> it says: /usr/kerberos/bin:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/home/liurd/bin
<anstei> lrd: on windows, you can only have the file "foo". If you access "FOO", it will use "foo"
<sharpy> is there an easy way to install mplayer?
<anstei> lrd: on linux, you can have "Foo", "FOO", "foo" all at the same time
<sharpy> with codecs, skin and everything else?
<holy_cow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<lrd> yes, I know that, just a little mistake, I am new on linux.
<sharpy> sudo apt-get install mplayer?
<holy_cow> sharpy, use those instructions
<intelikey> sharpy apt-get it ?
<sharpy> holy-cow from the forum?
<lrd> is my PATH miss something?
<holy_cow> sharpy, what from the forum?
<holy_cow> just read the damned instructions and follow them
<sharpy> holy_cow, what dammed instructions?
<lrd> how can I fix it, if I want to make the "chkconfig" command work?
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<holy_cow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<holy_cow> which part of that don't you get?
<intelikey> is /sbin: and /usr/sbin:  in your path lrd ?     if not i would add them.   but i think fedora defaults to not having system binarries in the users path...
<lrd> they are definately not in my path...
<lrd> intelikey, how can i add the /usr/sbin, /sbin to my $PATH var?
<intelikey> lrd you can echo 'export PATH="$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin"' >> .bashrc
<lrd> does it set the the path permantely, or just for current bash window?
<intelikey> you will need to either source the file or start a new bash shell to activate that.
<ice_1963> can i install nvidia  driver in ubuntu like debian useing module-assistant?
<intelikey> permantely   yes
<intelikey> :)
<lrd> add this line to the .bashrc file, right?
<lrd> my current user?
<intelikey> run the command       echo 'export PATH="$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin"' >> .bashrc
<possie> i'm using ubuntu breezy and i keep getting this message in my syslog: "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)" anyone have an idea how i'm able to find out what the keycombination is for 0xaa ?
<intelikey> if you want a one time change, as opposed to a permantely chcage just          export PATH="$PATH:/sbin:/usr/sbin"
<intelikey> what the redirrected echo command does is add that line to your .bashrc file
<lrd> ic, thank you very much intelikey, last question, how can I enter chat channels which need to register a nick name, while my nick name is used by someone else?
<holy_cow> you can't
<holy_cow> you haveto register a nick that you control so no one can impersonate you
<intelikey> lrd if nickserv says it's occupied that probably means that someone else has regestered it.     so you will have to change your nick and register
<lrd> yes, how to change a nick name for a later register?
<Hobbsee> which nick is this?
<intelikey> lrd /nick new_nick
<lrd> Okay, ic, thank you very much itelikey:)
<intelikey> lrd then /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<lrd> all right.
<intelikey> anytime. lrd
<lrd> good day, intelikey.
<intelikey> lrd you can set most irc clients to use any nick,  not just your login name.
<intelikey> so that when you open your irc client it will use the registered nick and identify with nickserv.     saves lots of trubble.
<intelikey> you can even set the reported user name     as mine is set to root for example.
<siimo> so appearently i was reading somewhere its better to use aptitude instead of apt-get
<siimo> aptitude install package etc
<intelikey> siimo if you look for it you can read anything.   i read just a little while ago that linux was a program......  ;/
<BlueEagle> intelikey: I read that it's hot in africa.
<shadow_> Hi, How do i play wmv properly ? as it is scrambled when i do play.. i only have win32-codecs installed. Is there some other codec i should need ?
<BlueEagle> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<intelikey> see....
<holy_cow> BlueDevil, its true, its also very sunny
<BlueEagle> shadow_: did you get that?
<siimo> it says aptitude is better coz it remembers what packages YOU as the user installed and what packages were installed as deps by APT  so when you remove a package any unneeded stuff will be hosed as well
<intelikey> siimo deborphan   and  debfoster     hehhe
<siimo> ive used deborphan and it does not work very well
<intelikey> apt can do that as well with those apps
<intelikey> does for me.....
<siimo> i just tried it - apt-get install beep-media-player  (it fetched id3tag library and when i removed beep and then ran deborphan that library was not removed
<shadow_> BlueDevil: I guess its not playable because of drm..
<intelikey> hmmm  have you tested aptitude also ?
<intelikey> i got to go....
<jbeckers> hi
<jbeckers> I'm building some checkinstall debs, but they're all trying to install gconf files in the same location
<yannick> hi
<jbeckers> eg: `/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree-bg.xml'
<jbeckers> so my question is: what's the policy on these files? include/exclude from packages?
<jbeckers> cause dpkg is not too happy about the smae files being in different packages
<yannick> i'd put them in a separate .deb
<yannick> which is required by the others
<jbeckers> hmm, that's a bit hacky, but it's a possibility
<GTroy> would a ecs mobo be bad with dapper?
<MistaED> ecs mobos are bad, period.
<GTroy> how bout asus
<GTroy> ?
<MistaED> i've played around with ecs/pcchips boards and some don't boot linux properly or some poorly but after a bios update they're alright
<GTroy> I'lll skip it then
<MistaED> i use an asus, but the real thing you should look up is the chipset
<GTroy> what should I look for?
<MistaED> afaik, most chipsets work like via, intel, amd, nvidia
<MistaED> sis will too but they're dodgy :)
<MistaED> like, dodgy even in windows as well
<GTroy> ok cool thanks!!
<zcat[1] > moo!
<MistaED> gtroy: np
<Kr0ntab> word...
<Kr0ntab> :)
<GTroy> I wondering how a dual core amd 4200 would do
<lsuactiafner> last night someone asked if dapper allows a person to choose between lilo or grub and where to install it? does it?
<GTroy> why would you want to use grub?
<zcat[1] > GTroy: huh? grub is the default..
<possie> is there a modules.conf in ubuntu in order to configure devices ?
<GTroy> sorry I was thinking lilo
<GTroy> it's late for me
<zcat[1] > lsuactiafner: probably in the expert install.. the normal install makes pretty smart choices though..
<phish_> how do i install gFTP?
<zcat[1] > phish_: open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install gftp'
<phish_> thanks :D
<UnZuChT> i'm using dapper
<UnZuChT> and since some days dri does not work anymore with the fglrx drivers
<UnZuChT> i'm still using 2.6.15-19-686 cos ~-21 has a problem with my sound chip
<No1Viking> Is there a command that I can use to add text at the bottom of a text file without using edit?
<roryy> No1Viking: from the command line? something like 'echo my line here >> thefiletoaddto.txt'
<phish_> what program can play .wmv files?
<phish_> i downloaded vnc but it doesn't show the video
<yannick> vlc and molayer does, phish_
<roryy> phish_: you probably need the 'w32codecs'
<UnZuChT> so does anybody has an idea
<No1Viking> roryy, yes
<Guardian> what's autogen.sh ???
<phish_> roryy "sudo apt-get install w32codecs"? correct?
<UnZuChT> also the ati driver installer does not work
<UnZuChT> 
<UnZuChT> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700' directory
<juzzy> I
<UnZuChT> i guess that's probably because of the x update in dapper
<MenZa> Guardian: launchable file.
<roryy> phish_: no, they're not hosted by ubuntu/canonical
<juzzy> I'm running 64bit ubuntu 6.06, how do i get into 32bit?
<MenZa> ./autogen.sh
<MenZa> :)
<roryy> !tell phish_ about w32codecs
<MenZa> juzzy: #ubuntu+1 -- Dapper channel.
<No1Viking> roryy, but will it add text at the bottom, and not destroy text that are there before?
<roryy> phish_: i *think* easyubuntu might install them for you; it's probably worth a try (much easier)
<Guardian> MenZa: i can't find any doc on its purpose
<Jimmey__> I've just installed JRE, but it's made the files on my Desktop - Where do I put them?
<MenZa> Guardian: I think it's an install script, but I'm not sure.
<MenZa> I don't recall properly
<roryy> No1Viking: yip. Note the '>>' -- two > symbols
<roryy> No1Viking: try it like this: echo hello > foo.txt; echo goodbye >> foo.txt; cat foo.txt
<No1Viking> roryy, thanks!!
<Guardian> MenZa: ok
<holy_cow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<MenZa> Guardian: where did you find it?
<wk2001> hi, i have a problem with ati driver under dapper.. is someone here who can help?
<biberao> hi needed one advise
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<biberao> is still better use freezy or dapper?
<Guardian> MenZa: well in several applications, they just say to run autogen.sh before running make
<MenZa> Oh, right
<MenZa> I believe it configures the install for your computer
<wk2001> ok
<biberao> advise pls?
<roryy> biberao: breezy is the current stable release
<biberao> roryy yes whats your advise?
<MenZa> biberao: What do you need help with?
<roryy> biberao: i'm sticking with breezy until june
<biberao> MenZa advises :p
<biberao> but i dont have breezy no more just dapper
<biberao> :\
<MenZa> ...on what?
<biberao> MenZa dapper flight 6 vs breezy the stable
<MenZa> Ah, right
<MenZa> Well, Dapper isn't flight 6 anymore
<MenZa> It's BETA 2
<MenZa> I use it
<MenZa> Experienced very few bugs
<karim> hi
<Jimmey__> Hey
<Guardian> Menza: i need to setup an ubuntu distrib but i'm not in a hurry. should i wait for 1st of june ? i'm afraid upgrading brezzy badger to dapper drake will leave garbage somewhere in the various directories
<karim> is it possible to protect file from writing for root ?
<Guardian> MenZa: or upgrading from beta to release
<biberao> its beta 2 now?
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<MenZa> Guardian: I did a clean install, and I think it's the best -- and cleanest -- way to do it.
<Guardian> MenZa: yeah i feel the same
<karim> in fact I use two xorg.conf files, one for TV, on for monitor, and I want to symlink on them, to xorg.conf, when I need one, but I don't want tools to automodify this files. is there a way to do that ?
<MenZa> Guardian: but it's definitely worth it.
<Guardian> MenZa: maybe upgrading from beta to release won't left too much garbage
<MenZa> Nah, I think it's good
<Guardian> -left+leave
<biberao> can xgl work better now?
<karim> 
<biberao> ?
<karim> argh
<doctormo> my graphics configuration freezes my computer (damn nvidia) how can I get it into safe mode, bash?
<karim> so can I protect a file from root reading to it ?
<doctormo> karim: you can't
<Jimmey__> doctormo, CTRL + ALT + F1
<biberao> should i install breezy then?
<doctormo> Jimmey__: not that kind of freeze, this kills it, I've put it into safe mode from grub, that seems to work
<Rorviker> I got some problems with raid, could someone check this error out an give me som help? --->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13056
<Rorviker> its 6 disks in a raid 5 array
<karim> doctormo: why root doesn't need to explicitely change the right to write, like users must do when they own a write protected file ?
<[nige] > i was trying to play a dvd in my dvd drive and I get cant open /dev/dvd , i am using gmplayer btw
<[nige] > how do i get it to find my dvd drive
<possie> where in ubuntu can i specify the order in which kernel modules get loaded?
<[nige] > i looked in fstab and i see the follwoing: /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<doctormo> karim: your need to understand about root
<MenZa> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<StraFE> got a ?
<StraFE> I'm kinda new to this
<r0xoR> do i need gcc-3.4 to compile a kernel?
<StraFE> but i love the CLI
<r0xoR> or can i do it with gcc-4.0 ?
<yannick> can anyone help me? the installer freezes while configuring a package and that ALL THE TIME i'm getting crazy
<roryy> r0xoR: on breezy one needs gcc-3.4 to compile kernel modules for the supplied kernel.  Not sure about an actual kernel recompile, but I suspect so.
<StraFE> how can I search for multiple rar files within a directory of directories and extract them to a specific directory?
<r0xoR> ok
<StraFE> not the ol' unrar e /blah/t.rar /blah/blah.avi
<r0xoR> is it safe to have gcc-3.4 installed along with gcc-4.0 ?
<roryy> StraFE: you can use find ('man find')
<roryy> r0xoR: yip, it's fine
<phish_> how do i get the microsoft fonts?
<StraFE> but like find /blah/bunchofRARfilesinsepartedirectories/ -name "*.rar" | unrar e /thedirectoryiwantallRARsin
<roryy> r0xoR: do something like 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before doing any kernel work. I think you can use update-alternatives to change the default compilar
<roryy> StraFE: i'd use find's -exec option
<StraFE> hmm
<StraFE> can u give me an example?
<StraFE> i'm reading the man for it but am confused
<StraFE> do i have the right idea?
<roryy> StraFE: something like this:    find /thedir -name "*.rar" -exec unrar e '{} ';'
<roryy> StraFE: you'll probably need unrar options to make the extraction be done in the right place
<roryy> StraFE: oops
<mbuf> does ubuntu dapper beta have xgl? if yes how do i install it ?
<miter> hello, i installed a theme by drag&dropping it to the theme windows: it says installed correctly (also, it's in the ~/.themes) but it does not appear on the theme selection windows....
<StraFE> ..
<roryy> StraFE:    find /thedir -name "*.rar" -exec unrar e '{}' ';'        (extra ' after {})
<StraFE> hmm
<roryy> !tell mbuf about xgl
<StraFE> interesting
<Rorviker> I got some problems with raid, HW raid, a raid5 array, when running dmraid -ay -v it says raid 8 aint supported... error ---->  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13056
<miter> !tell me about xgl
<deefzi> i try to start xmms/mplayer or any other program that requires sound (except opera, which plays sound ok for flashes) and i get segmentation fault. what's that?
<StraFE> how do i declare the directory that i want all the rar files unrared to?
<miter> !tell miter about xgl
<StraFE> after the unrar e '{}' ';' /directoryofunrared
<StraFE> ??
<roryy> StraFE: the ';' indicates the end of the command
<StraFE> ok
<miter> so ay one know can explain/help me why i can't install this theme?
<roryy> StraFE: and the '{}' become the matched filename
<StraFE> matched filename?
<roryy> the .rar it found
<StraFE> ah
<StraFE> ok
<StraFE> very cool
<roryy> rather, each of them one at a time
<biberao> is it possible to play Steam CS on linu?
<biberao> is it possible to play Steam CS on linux?
<roryy> StraFE: yeah, find is one of the coolest linux/unix tools
<StraFE> i learned how to pipe
<StraFE> but throwin little scripts for a command to use blows my mind
<Hexidigital> what does xgl do?
<StraFE> i'm totally new to programming
<karim> is there a way to avoir the kernel throw up is stuff on all tty's consoles ?
<StraFE> i don't know anything bout it
<roryy> Hexidigital: extreme desktop prettiness. '/msg ubotu xgl' for a link to a video
<StraFE> but i've got a craving to learn ;-)
<karim> is there a way to prevent the kernel from throwing up is stuff on all tty's consoles ?
<Hexidigital> cool... thanks roryy
<StraFE> find /thedir -name "*.rar" -exec unrar e '{}' /directoryofunrared ';'
<StraFE> ??
<roryy> StraFE: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/ is a starting point (this is getting a little off-topic)
<StraFE> k
<StraFE> my apologies
<StraFE> thanks for the insight
<roryy> StraFE: i don't know unrar's arguments; looks ok
<roryy> StraFE: i just meant the general `learning to program' stuff ;)
<StraFE> oh
<StraFE> lol
<StraFE> i'll mess w/ this level of coding
<StraFE> if you want to call it that
<StraFE> lol
<StraFE> just the mental association
<Rorviker> Doesnt dmraid support raid5 ?
<stevietool> I've deleted a file from my floppy and when I want to copy another on it , it says there is no space left on my floppy?
<zcat[1] > stevietool: empty trash..
<ocult> ^^
<brainpod> when ever i try to install ubuntu, upon first reboot i get the error message "no screens found". how can i boot into a gui?
<sml> what file do I edit to change my start-up applications?
<brainpod> i am using a x800gt radeon
<sml> brainpod ... sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkvador> hi everybody
<roryy> sml: you can try System -> Preferences -> Sessions  -- is that what you want?
<StraFE> yay!
<miter> how can i force KILL ALL running processes with a command (if a crash occurs for example)?
<acidSkull> hi
<solarsparc> how do I save chats in XCHat?
<rob> umm, halt?
<sml> roryy .. thanks but I need to know which file it uses
<StraFE> it's workin' in the background
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<brainpod> do i need internet accsess to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command?
<StraFE> this will take a long long time
<StraFE> but it's on autopilot
<StraFE> thanks for the roadmap roryy
<darkvador> is there read and write support for mac file system on ubuntu ?
<sml> brainpod .. also you should install the fglrx driver. Check the wiki. It is easy to install.
<StraFE> yeah
<Toma-> darkvador: yes
<roryy> StraFE: cool. good luck
<brainpod> it's hard for me to install anything because i can't get into a gui
<StraFE> thanks!
<sml> miter .. kill all processes ??? why not just hold down the power button. It will do the same thing !!
<brainpod> i find it hard to work at a command line
<miter> of course but without restarting
<stevietool> zcat: Is there a way that my files on a floppy for ex. will be deleted without moving to .Trash?
<sml> brainpod ... you use a few basic commands to install anyway ... you want me to give you the link?
<zcat[1] > 'sudo killall -9 0' should do it..
<miter> i mean KILL all the running processes which began to run with the start of gnome/Xserver
<darkvador> strange, for some reason my mac hd keeps getting mounted as read only
<tsw> miter: sudo kill -9 <pid>
<brainpod> yes, please
<zcat[1] > miter: ctrl-alt-backspace perhaps?
<miter> didn't work for me last time
<miter> the server didn't restart
<roryy> sml: looks like it uses gconf
<roryy> sml: /apps/gnome-settings/gnome-session-properties
<sml> brainpod ... pretty easy buddy .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<miter> so "'sudo killall -9 0" should kill every process on gnome, am i able to do anything after this?
<IOWAHC> Hy @ all
<zcat[1] > if things are getting that out of control, you should concentrate on finding out why and perhaps ulimit the buggy process..
<sml> roryyy ... thanks .. let me check it out
<miter> zcat[1] : 'sudo killall -9 0" should kill every process on gnome, am i able to do anything after this? Also, any way to know more about "ulimit"? what is it exactly?
<zcat[1] > stevietool: rm files from the console. If you use the GUI they end up ina hidden .Trash/ folder on the same disk..
<zcat[1] > err by console I mean terminal window..
<roryy> sml: hrm, scrap that, evidently i was wrong
<leeyee> Hi guys
<zcat[1] > miter: ulimit lets you restrict resources that a process can use.. if it tries to take too much cpu or disk or ram it gets killed automatically.
<miter> cool
<sml> brainpod ... only 4 or 5 commands that you copy from the webpage ... cant get much easier than that !
<darkvador> could someone help me out with the mount command in pm please ?
<leeyee> it's odd that i can't boot into the GUI after the compilation of kernel 2.6.16
<leeyee> although i didn't do nothing with those options
<miter> zcat[1] : if i do "sudo killall -9 0" , am i able to do anything after this?
<sml> what file do I edit to change my daemons ?
<biberao> hey
<biberao> how do i divide my desktop
<biberao> getting one raining and the other one working the same
<whaley> miter, that would be a fun experiment to try :)
<sml> bib ... raining ?? what the water damage the screen?
<brainpod> sml, do i need internet access to succsessfully do these commands?
<whaley> dunno if i'm quite willing to do that on machine here though hehehe
<rob> hi, what is the fastest Australian-based Debian mirror I can use?
<sml> brainpod ... yes .. it uses apt-get to grab some files
<miter> whaley: of course, but before trying it (i'll of course :-)) i want to know if i must restart the pc after
<sml> rob ... i would suggest mirror.pacific.net.au or planetmirror
<rob> eek, wrong chan :(
<brainpod> i have no internet. i just installed ubunto and i just have a black and white login screen
<biberao> sml i dont know
<rob> sorry guys!
<rob> (thanks sml)
<tsw> miter: well check out what process has pid 0 and you might just know what you can do after you kill it :)
<biberao> how does it work?
<sml> brainpod ... what kind of internet connection do you have?
<darkvador> how do I mount an hfs+ partition with read and write permissions please ? ( /dev/sdd1 )
<brainpod> ppoe dsl
<miter> tsw: do you know any way to kill all the process which started with gnome/xserver?
<mirak> darkvador: i was about to ask the same thing
<sml> rob  ... sorry buddy .. i find this one awesome .. not sure if it has deb though
<mirak> darkshadow: ubuntu kernels don't enable writing on hfsplus it seems
<miter> tsw: like ctrl+alt+bkspc but to force kill
<sml> rob   .. http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/5.10/
<mirak> darkshadow: that's something needed
<mirak> darkvador: cat /proc/filesystems | grep hfs
<xixaq> can someone please do me a favour and check the ISO of which I have burned the installation CD? I just can't install it. the installation halts.
<biberao> sml how does it work?
<zcat[1] > also i typod; sudo kill -9 0 will kill every process on the box. Including init. Which is kinda like a really bad way of doing 'halt'
<rob> cool
<no0tic> does a cpu-z open source alternative exist?
<userone> I have a problem with Evolution Mail. It was working perfectly until just now, when it displayed the error message: 'Summary and folder mismatch, even after a sync'. Anyone know what this is?
<Tomcat_> userone: I had this once, but no idea why...
<Tomcat_> userone: When it happened, it duplicated a mail I was just reading... nothing big.
<sml> brainpod ..... may be easier to just start with this .... sudo dpkg-reconfgure xserver-xorg
<userone> Tomcat_: Thanks...let me try a restart (not something I'm used to with Linux/Ubuntu!!)
<Hexidigital> well.... i tried the xgl (nested mode) and it twisted me all up... i wasn't able to do anything but access the application menu (just like the wiki entry said)
<sml> brainpod .... that command asks you a list of questions that creates a new xorg.conf file.
<anilkumar> hi
<mirak> Hexidigital: why would it work nested ???
<xixaq> is this the right MD5 for Ubuntu 5.10 Installation CD? (ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso) 126751a2dc5528c2f9044d9e4ee36d61
<Hexidigital> mirak, i figured, if xgl was so "advanced" it should :)
<brainpod> ok, i'll try that. thanks
<anilkumar> I have a doubt regarding scheduling
<spiekey> hello!
<spiekey> are there ubuntu backports for mysqld?
<spiekey> i need mysqld 4.1.x
<sml> what file controls the start-up apps and daemons?
<darkvador> so, what does the "cat /proc/filesystems | grep hfs" command do ?
<Hexidigital> sml, gnome desktop manager?
<anilkumar> i want to schedule amarok everymorning at 5 am
<chip42> darkvador: the output from cat is being fed into the input for grep.. grep is searching it for hfs
<anilkumar> how can i do it
<chip42> darkvador: the | between the two commands is a pipe. man bash
<userone> Tomcat_: Thanks for the advice....The restart fixed things. I think it may be something with the junk mail I received. Its just been sent again with 3 variations of  email addresse...perhaps thats what the mismatch is?
<sml> Hexidigital ... na .. i am using xubuntu .. I just need to do a simple tweak to the file
<styler> can you give me the adresse of the french server please ?
<Hexidigital> Settings -> Preferences -> Session -- Startup tab for applications... and Settings -> Administration -> Services for Daemons
<Hexidigital> sml maybe it will be the same  ^^ above post
<leppen> sudo wouldn't tab complete commands, just directories. WHY?
<miter> how to know the current gnome version using command line? how for kde?
<atle> I have a canon printer wich I want to install, how do I install it?
<Tomcat_> userone: Well, no idea really. As long as no mail gets lost I don't really care. :)
<styler> can you give me the adresse of the french server please ?
<styler> can you give me the adresse of the french server please ?
<anilkumar> atle :u can just go to printing
<userone> Tomcat_: Fair point!! :-)
<Hexidigital> !tell styler about patience
<darkvador> thanks chip42
<atle> anilkumar, where do I find printing?
<anilkumar> from system ->adminstration
<miter> how to know the current gnome version using command line? how for kde?
<atle> anilkumar, thanks, found it now :-)
<anilkumar> atle: there when u clik it a tab opens
<anilkumar> atle:  printer->ad printer
<oal> i've got a very specific problem: i need to install gcc-avr 4.0.2.i've found it in the debian unstable tree (it has a very limited number of deps). I added this repos to my sources.list and added APT::Default-Release "breezy"; to apt.conf but it still wants to update packages, found in debian-unstable.
<atle> anilkumar, now I just have to find drivers for my printer
<drop> i need help modifying my sources list
<anilkumar> atle:  now choose the type of printer
<anilkumar> yes
<chip42> miter: hrm. one way would be to dpkg -l kde* and then look at the version numbers on the packages
<intelikey> !autologin-ssh
<ubotu> autologin-ssh is probably a script for that is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d13057
<anilkumar> atle: i think u got it
<anonymou1> how do i recover personal files/that have been deleted
<kpaolo> hi
<kpaolo> is here someone who use xchat-gnome???
<Hexidigital> kpaolo, i do on occasion
<akonkwa> kpaolo,  yes
<miter> kpaolo: i do
<kpaolo> I need a file...
<MetaMorfoziS> kpaolo: #xchat ?
<drop> can anyone help me with my sources list
<kpaolo> no, just xchat-gnome
<kpaolo> I need a plugin
<anonymou1> is there anyone in here who can recommend a good way to recover files that have been deleted using the ubuntu partitiotner?
<anilkumar> is here someone who schedule the tasks
<miter> what's the best irc program for linux by the way?
<kpaolo> it's in /usr/lib/xchat-gnome/plugin
<leppen> sudo wouldn't tab complete commands, just directories. WHY?
<sml> Hexi ... i think I have got it .... it is /etc/init.d/***
<MetaMorfoziS> !cron
<ubotu> rumour has it, cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. There is a HOW-TO located at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<kpaolo> it's about the systray
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ anilkumar
<kpaolo> can anyone send me it by dcc??
<MetaMorfoziS> !tell anilkumar about cron
<anonymou1> is there anyone in here who can recommend a good way to recover files that have been deleted using the ubuntu partitiotner?
<Hexidigital> sml.... you got it... (now the light in my head goes on)
<Hexidigital> i guess i need sleep
<userone> bye!
<kpaolo> guys??
<sml> drop .... type ...... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hexidigital> kpaolo, lemme see if i have it
<kpaolo> tnx Hexidigital
<bender_> HI
<drop> sources list help
<Hexidigital> kpaolo, it won't let me send the folder
<miter> what's the best irc program for linux ?
<Larsson-Sweden> I want to report a bug, but my connection behaves strangely if im running it from gdb. And if i want to try the other way, no coredump is created. Why is no coredump created?
<kpaolo> Hexidigital: I think it's called "position.so"
<Hexidigital> kpaolo, i just sent them all
<kpaolo> I see
<kpaolo> tnx howevere!!!
<izmaelis> miter, CLI or X?
<Hexidigital> kpaolo, np
<kpaolo> you're very kind!
<Hexidigital> miter, i like xchat and xchat-gnome
<drop> HELLO SOMEONE
<kpaolo> see you!!
<Hexidigital> miter, irssi for command line
<Hexidigital> kpaolo, take care
<miter> cli
<drop> im dumb i dont know how to update my sources list
<bender_> any one know anythinga bout PAM
<ompaul> !easysources
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dvlgod> ok i have a silly question.  i would like to purchase a domain so i can use a vanity host for my chatting on other networks.  i would be hosting it on my dedicated linux box and using a new linksys router to network to my windows box (since i can't do vice versa) or perhaps even use it on this machine on all networks other than freenode.  is this within the realm of possibility ?  not for commercial use.  nothing obsence.  just for fun.
<dvlgod>  i realize my ports will still be vulnerable.
<izmaelis> miter, I use irssi sometimes and it's not bad
<ompaul> drop, thats not dumb its just not knowing, read that http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<drop> how do i update the list after i go to that page
<miter> and for MSN, what's the best one? (it sould have image thumbnails (preview), when giving an image to a friend) ?
<ompaul> drop, sudo apt-get update
<Hexidigital> miter, GAIM supports msn
<tsw> miter: no idea if you got some answer already, but try something like sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. It might work
<miter> i know but not very good
<countserp> is there anyone in here who can recommend a good way to recover files that have been deleted using the ubuntu partitiotner?
<dvlgod> how do i restart my network from a terminal ?
<bender_> dvlgod, restart?
<dvlgod> oh
<dvlgod> heh
<dvlgod> thank you
<leppen> can someone help me please. when 'sudo', commands would not tab-complete. why?
<bender_> no.
<vauteh> hi. i don't know if thats a special problem with the firefox version in ubuntu, but i couldn't find anything about my problem elsewhere, so i try it here. my problem ist, that the "download action" dialog is just empty even i have associatetd pdfs with evince or kpdf. in the mimeTypes.rdf there is the viewer and it works, but i can't change it, only through deleting the mimeTypes.rdf in the .mozilla and re-associate .pdf with the viewer i want. any 
<bender_> what do you mean by restart
* Hexidigital 's mouse has moved... need a restart
* Hexidigital be right back
<sml> brainpod .. how did you go?
<Rorviker> dvlgod: shutdown -r now ?
<dvlgod> well yes lets say my network is down and i want to cycle it to turn on again lets say with new network configurations
<IOWAHC> Am I able to control which IRQ a device is using?
<drop> ompaul i went to the page i got the list what do i do with it now
<dvlgod> Rorviker ?
<ompaul> dvlgod, the cheap dirty way is - sudo dhcpcleint now
<bender_> dvlgod, dhclient eth0
<atle> does anyone know if it's possible to share a printer on a network when using ubuntu?
<ompaul> drop, as i said drop, sudo apt-get update
<dvlgod> thank you bender_
<IOWAHC> is it possible to control it with the BIOS?
<bender_> yep
<ompaul> dvlgod, (sorry typo ) the cheap dirty way is - sudo dhclient now
<dvlgod> bender_ says different tho
<bender_> iether way.
<dvlgod> ok
<dvlgod> thank you
<FearMoth> can I extract the kubuntu iso to a hard drive, and then install lilo or grub to that disk's boot sector and install from that?
<Rorviker> My ubuntu server needs to get internet via a windows machine, they are direct connected with a crossed tp. Windows have enabled internet sharing and I was told that the linux machine should automatically detect the internet and settings but it dont. What can I do to get the internet working ?
<dvlgod> thanks :)
<drop> ompaul i did that
<ompaul> FearMoth, why not just install with an install CD?
<bender_> lol ya
<ompaul> drop, now check Sysetm Administration Synaptic
<chip42> dvlgod: you can use ifconfig and specify a long command with all the options.. or you could just put alternate configurations in your interfaces file and uncomment them as you need them
<IOWAHC> Rorviker The IP Adress of the WIN machine is the Gateway for your linux
<IOWAHC> and it should work
<dvlgod> dhclient now will do just fine since i can adjust the network config from xorg
<bender_> what
<phish_> how do i use .rpm files?
<drop> ompaul what should do there
<dvlgod> uhm, i'm guessing i could probably restart it that way as well
<bender_> phish_,  rpm -Uvh file.rpm
<ompaul> IOWAHC, yo ushould
<bender_> phish, but if your on ubuntu you need to turn it intoa  .deb via  alient
<ompaul> drop, you should see lots of new applications
<countserp> is there anyone in here who can recommend a good way to recover files that have been deleted using the ubuntu partitiotner?
<IOWAHC> ompaul WHAT?
<phish_> how do i use alient
<phish_> or where do i get it?
<chip42> dvlgod: how is that? ifdown interface ... ifup interface ... then /etc/network/interfaces defines them... have a couple definitions and only uncomment the one you want to use
<drop> i just type the "sudo apt-get update" nothing else needs to be done
<bender_> phish_, alien  file.rpm newfile.deb
<Rorviker> IOWAHC: Hmm, how can I adjust that ? with ifconfig ?
<dvlgod> i only need one :)
<sphinx> whats a software like limewire on ubuntulu
<sphinx> whats a software like limewire on ubuntu
<ompaul> IOWAHC, you should be able to use the bios to do such tricks, it is well beyond the scope of this channel as there are many different bios implementations
<IOWAHC> Rorviker .---- > Query
<ompaul> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<drop> most of the stuff i try to download says it wont work
<IOWAHC> oh ok ompaul ... thnx
<ompaul> drop, have you replaced your existing /etc/apt/sources.list with the file you got from that web page?
<drop> no how do i do that
<phish_> bender: "alien not found"
<drop> terminal and nano
<bender_> phish_, apt-get install alien
<drop> thats what ive tryed to do
<leppen> sorry for bothering you all, found it myself. put this at the end of your ~/.bashrc
<leppen> :   if  [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then
<leppen> . /etc/bash_completion
<leppen>  fi
<bender_> umm what
<IOWAHC> damn it.... i cant change the IRQ in Bios.... any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> please remember while using alien it can break and is not recommended to be used
<bender_> why cant you
<ompaul> IOWAHC, give out to acer
<IOWAHC> lol
<bender_> gnomefreak, are you kidding.
<bender_> gnomefreak, very rarely does it break.. its a very simple process
<gnomefreak> bender_: no i dont kid
<ompaul> IOWAHC, how dare they sell you hardware that is not able to operate with any software you choose to run on it
<gnomefreak> bender_: simple isnt always the best and most apps there are debs for
<FearMoth> can I extract the kubuntu iso to a hard drive, and then install lilo or grub to that disk's boot sector and install from that?
<drop> what do i use to load the new sources. nano or something else
<bender_> simple as in: its only converting dir locations and file location.. its simple
<IOWAHC> well..... your right.... but 1600 was enogh money to deal with the problem
<drop> im sorry
<bender_> drop what are you tryning to do
<chip42> bender_: simple as in unmanaged by the package manager and breaking things the package manager thinks it has under control.
<ompaul> drop, >>>> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list <<<<  run the command between the <> and put in it the data from that web page, when done run >>sudo apt-get update<<<
<ompaul> drop remove all other data from that page first
<gnomefreak> bender_: what you use on your own pc has no concern to me. all i said is alien is _not_ recommended
<bender_> eh i dont know why im debating it
<ompaul> drop remove all other data from that FILE
<phish_> bender_: how do i use my newly created .deb file
<bender_> dpkg -i file.deb
<ompaul> !blender
<ubotu> I guess blender is a free 3d program that can be found at http://www.blender3d.org  and tutorials at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<ompaul> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
* ompaul had a brain implosion there
<gnomefreak> ty ompaul
<bender_> i didnt say it wouldnt ever give issues..
<gnomefreak> i was just getting there ;)
<bender_> you fail to understand that
<countserp> !recovery
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, countserp
<gnomefreak> bender_: ok let me rephrase my statment dont recommend the use of alien please
<drop> so do i copy the whole page that it gives me
<drop> seems like i erase some of the top
<bender_> alien is a good program.
<Reddragon> could some one please tell me why I can not see aegis virus application on my applications-system tooks menue even though I added it from the add programs function. Installed firestarter that way as well and all works fine with that.
<miter> wha'ts the best MSN program? aMSN, GAIM, Kopete, OTHER?
<bender_> gaim
<miter> most compatible
<drop> how do i save it now
<ompaul> bender_, bender_, we don't suggest its use in this channel at all, that way those who help are starting from the same base, usually the thing is if you know what it is you can survive but if you ask you most likely need to add repos or get a deb and checkinstall comes way higher on the list that is the port of last call
<bender_> ok .
<drop> ompaul, how do i save it in nano
<ompaul> drop, what does nano say at the bottom of the screen?
<gnomefreak> drop: i think its ctrl+o or w
<ompaul> drop, ctrl + o
<gnomefreak> drop: the ^ mean ctrl button
<drop> ctrl o is cur pos
<Reddragon> ctrl+x then yes
<Jaeger> Hello. I'm a linux newbie that got problem changing my screen resolution although I've tried to follow every kind of guide I can find on the forum. Anyone here that can offer som help?
<ompaul> drop crtl o is write out
<drop> ok got that done
<bender_> Jaeger, whats the prob
<ompaul> drop sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> ctrl+X will close it without saving
<Jaeger> bender_: may I take it in private?
<gnomefreak> drop: after saved ctrl+X
<bender_> sure.
<drop> ok i am doing the sudo update and it seems to be working better
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<anonymous1> does anyone know of any data recovery or undelete software for ubuntu?
<Reddragon> Problem adding aegis to applications list. Not showing up on tools list but marked to show.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<drop> ok i use wifi. how could i send a single from a laptop to my home computer with out using another wifi
<drop> hey guys that worked great
<Reddragon> hey welcome back and thanks for the help yesterday
<drop> how can i make a computers network card send a wifi signal so i can use my home pc
<cmug> Any ideas why logwatch just hangs?
<cmug> logwatch --range yesterday --service sshd never completes
<anonymous1> does anyone know of any data recovery or undelete software for ubuntu?
<Jaeger> bender_ Ahaa, I cannot send private messeges ;)
<drop> i got routers and all that but i dont use a internet service
<Jaeger> Didn't notice.
<drop> ompaul, thanks for your help
<HunterZR> hi
<Reddragon> thinks to self wonders if I am invisible.
<HunterZR> what is the Locale?
<ompaul> drop we try
<Reddragon> help please
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: what up?
<ompaul> !help
<Jaeger> Anyway: I've been trying to change my native screen resolution that is 1280*800 to something else, but I cannot manage
<Reddragon> Hey there thanks
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<drop> ompaul, how would i make my laptop send a internet signal to my home pc
<Reddragon> I added two applications yesterday
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: cool
<Jaeger> i've tried to follow the guides :)
<Reddragon> one aegis and firestarter
<Jaeger> but thank you, I will try it again
<ompaul> drop, please ask the channel that don't ask one person when I know and have the time I help
<r0xoR> what repo is msttcorefonts in?
<raptros-v76> Reddragon: i have firestarter
<r0xoR> on 5.10
<bender_> man this room sucks.. i dont even get to answer questions.. some one just !file and some bot does it for me
<drop> oops sorry bout that
<Reddragon> was even able to add it to the applications menu and remove it "firestarter that is".
<ompaul> bender_, hey it makes life easy
<ompaul> :-)
<taser> I've added gnome-system-tools as a package, but I can't seem to find anything I can run, especiallly for configuring GRUB. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<raptros-v76> bender_: no, the bot only knows what we tell it
<drop> HEY ROOM I AM USING WIFI ON A LAPTOP. I WANT TO SHARE THE SIGNAL WITH MY HOME COMPUTER WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND
<Reddragon> I can not for life of me figure out how to add aegis. Even though it is ticked to show
<r0xoR> anyone? msttcorefonts? are there any standard "extras" repos aside from the ones on the list in the default install?
<GazzaK> not shouting would be a start
<ompaul> drop, do not use caps in this chat room
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<bender_> we should drop drop for that rediculous yelling
<gnomefreak> bender_: there are 700 or so people in the channel at any given time we can not sit and walk each person throught every step for ever issue
<Rorviker> Could anyone paste some nameservers I can use ?
<ompaul> bender_, just a moment
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ompaul
<drop> oops
<drop> sorry
<drop> it got clicked
<bender_> gnomefreak, 1) get off my back. 2) i was just making a statement.. i dont need you barking all your little SOP jargon at me
<drop> my bad
<sphinx> what do i need to mpeg running on ubuntu
<deefzi> where can i get alsaconf?
<drop> sorry bender
<ompaul> drop stop talking wait 10 and ask again
<drop> ok
<[505] > r0xoR, have you tried adding the multiverse section to your sources?
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: msttcorefonts? there in some odd place.  get easyubuntu at http://easyubuntu.sourceforge.net
<raptros-v76> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Reddragon> why can i not access aegis from the applications->system tools menue
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<taser> I've added gnome-system-tools as a package, but I can't seem to find anything I can run, especiallly for configuring GRUB. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<IOWAHC> what plugin do I need to play mp3 files with xmms?
<dvlgod> i was curious if anyone knew of a novell or third party open source plugin for evolution that will enable the old xml or rss (?) newsfeeds that evolution mail client used to get.  i've tried #novell and #evolution without any luck.
* Hexidigital gives gnomefreak coffee
<dvlgod> IOWAHC, i think you need w32codecs from plf
<chip42> IOWAHC: i think you need the libmad0 package
<roryy> IOWAHC: i think mp3 should work out the box with xmms. You may need to tell xmms to use esd for output on gnome
<IOWAHC> k
<raptros-v76> dvlgod: i think if you want newsfeeds, youl need  seperate program
<IOWAHC> thx @ all
<dvlgod> but you might as well go down the list of restricted formats -- if you dare, so you are media capable.
<dvlgod> ok thank you raptros-v76 could you suggest a good one ?
<Guma> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<r0xoR> ok i got easy ubuntu but it says "architecture not found"
<dvlgod> i really liked the old selection of feeds that came with evolution
<r0xoR> "please contact us in #easyubuntu on freenode"
<Hexidigital> roryy, you need the restricted formats wiki?
<r0xoR> i'm in there but it's like 3 ppl
<roryy> Hexidigital: hmm?
<Reddragon> can't see installed application. Can some one help
<Hexidigital> did you need mp3 support? or were you just stating a comment?
<skon> dvlgod, yeah i that and the summary page that evolution used to have as well
<roryy> Hexidigital: i was attempting to help someone ;) thanks
<Hexidigital> roryy, ok... sorry
<|lostbyte|> Need help with wireless connection..
<dvlgod> there are also players if i'm not mistaken that will play most formats without the codecs.
<sphinx> what do i need to mpeg & mpg playing on ubuntulog
<sphinx> what do i need to mpeg & mpg playing on ubuntu
<dvlgod> i think.
<|lostbyte|> i set up my wireless coneection to ad-hoc ( gatway ) mode
<|lostbyte|> and i cant seem to connect to it..
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, hey, i got easy ubuntu but it's giving me an error
<raptros-v76> hey, if you go to the xmms website, there is a quote in the corner that seems to describe a problem with xmms and esd
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: put the output on pastebin
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, it's only one line: No supported architectures found, please contact authors in #easyubuntu on irc.freenode.net for help
<dvlgod> i really like xmms but what i dont like is the file selection graphical format.  its so primitive, whereas gnome is more sleek.
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: are you using dapper?
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, which i'm doing but no one's responded over in #easyubuntu yet
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, using breezy
<gnomefreak> r0xoR: are you on breezy?
<drop> how can i make a computers network card send a wifi signal so i can use my home pc
<gnomefreak> nm answered already
<dvlgod> i think r0xoR said there were only 3 people in there
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: it should work
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, hahah, ok great, well it's not
<roryy> r0xoR: what architecture are you on?
<Hexidigital> well folks.. have a good day... us third-shifters need sleep
<dvlgod> drop you want to make a wireless router out of your linux box ?
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: shh im thinking.
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, the app comes up but it's blank basically... it's got the tabs but nothing under them
<dvlgod> goodnite hexi
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, i did recompile a custom kernel by hand
<brainpod> I have an athlon 64 cpu, is it ok to install ubuntu using the 686 iso?
<dvlgod> brain, yes
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, i686 sorta, it's an Athlon 64
<gnomefreak> brainpod: yes
<drop> i got 3 laptops here, 1 pc, 3 routers..2 wireless
<brainpod> would i notice much of a slow down?
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: shouldnt make a difference
<gnomefreak> no brainpod
<cafuego> brainpod: none at all
<brainpod> thanks
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, where does easyubunty look for the architecture?
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: do you have python installed?
<r0xoR> yup
<raptros-v76> and pythong gtk
<Reddragon> Help with application menu editor
<raptros-v76> python gtk
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, as i said, the app displays
<raptros-v76> ok
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: whats the issue?
<r0xoR> raptros-v76, it's got the logo and tabs, just nothing under the tabs
<IOWAHC> anyone know how to use the command setpnp
<IOWAHC> or how to find out wich Devicenumber my NIC has?
<miter> how to isntall GDM themes?
<raptros-v76> make sure to run it as root?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell miter about themes
<gnomefreak> brb
<Reddragon> can not see app that was installed with add application
<r0xoR> raphael, sudo work?
<r0xoR> grr, raptros-v76
<r0xoR> i followed the instructions copy and paste style off the website
<r0xoR> so i ran it with sudo
<drop> i guess i need to rephrase that i want to send my wifi singal from the laptop to a router then from the router to other computers
<miter> does ubuntu/debian not become overbloated and messy with the package system?
<raptros-v76> r0xoR: i need breakfast. im not thinking very clearly
<raptros-v76> ill be back around 8:15
<taser> I've added gnome-system-tools as a package, but I can't seem to find anything I can run, especiallly for configuring GRUB. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<miter> gnomefreak: i did install this gnome-art pakcage, howerver, i'm still not albe to drag&drop the archive to the GDM themes, nor by the browser
<taser> !gnome-system-tools
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, taser
<xixaq> What is sudo?
<hajuu_> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> miter: than go to the themes place in menu adn click install themes and browse when you find it add or install or whatever your choice is
<chx> I have some source which I would like to see compiled as a static binary but I can't find a static option for configure
<dvlgod> drop, well, you need wifi adaptors on each computer, you need to decide on the type of encryption to use, and you need to configure your router for that encryption and then setup each computer or device to access the router using your predefined configurations for wireless.  i learned the hard way on a non-wireless and picked up fast.  one caveat, if you only many computers typically you have ae range of 10 ports that can be open total.
<roryy> taser: i have a feeling gnome-system-tools can't help you with grub. try 'dpkg -L gnome-system-tools|grep /bin/' to find the programs it gives you
<miter> gnomefreak: that's what i did too,
<gnomefreak> miter: ok was it in tar form?
<roryy> chx: maybe 'CFLAGS=-static ./configure' (a guess)
<delcoyote> !debootstrap
<drop> so in lame terms
<miter> gnomefreak: when browsing it did not work, nothing was showed... after draggiug the theme (tar) to the browser it actualize the desktop and now can install it (strange, eh?)
<miter> does ubuntu/debian not become overbloated and messy with the package system?
<gnomefreak> miter: if it was in tar format you might need to unpack it first than open the new file and drag those in
<drop> seems ez to do
<roryy> miter: why would it?
<chip42> miter: versus what? unmanagable without it? imho no
<miter> versus gentoo for ex.
<roryy> miter: i think gentoo vs ubuntu is more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dvlgod> ubuntu is a breeze for me to use :)  breezy :)
<miter> ok but i have 1000s of packages installed, will that not cause problems for loading managing htem
<miter> a lot of small files
<Chousuke> it won't.
<miter> ok, then
<gnomefreak> miter: no the packagemanager is very very good at that ;)
<miter> anyway i'm so GLAD THERE'S NO REGISTRY
<ctr> miter: I don't think any linux HAS A REGISTRY.
<roryy> yeah, we wouldn't want anything like gconf
<drop> so i guess if anyones got time to help me out step by step that would be awesome
<miter> any unix
<gnomefreak> roryy: lol
<Chousuke> um. I was going to say that. :D
<miter> is gconf like a registry?
<Chousuke> but gconf is a bit better than the registry.
<ctr> miter: well osx is a unix and it has a central registry for a number of things :)
<Chousuke> at least the keys are human readable, with relatively sane values.
<gnomefreak> miter: yes
<Chousuke> gconf isn't so bad though.
<Chousuke> registry as an idea is not bad.
<miter> is it that for configuring gnome behaviour
<gnomefreak> miter: simular but not really
<Chousuke> it's just the implementation that sucks most of the time.
<louis-tang> anyone knows where to find the linux boot up message? I've tried dmesg but can
<gnomefreak> boot up message?
<louis-tang> can't* find the error message I saw while booting my syste
<louis-tang> system*
<gnomefreak> louis-tang: /var/logs/not real sure where in logs it is but should be there
<louis-tang> yeah, when we start a linux system, a list of [ok]  or [fail]  message will be shown
<tsume> can someone install swat in dapper and tell me if it works or not?
<tsume> its not transmitting data, which makes me think its a bug
<louis-tang> I've tried /var/logs/* but can't find the error messages
<gnomefreak> tsume: try #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> brb
<drop> thanks all
<ompaul> Hobbsee, pm?
<Hobbsee> ompaul: sure
<louis-tang> gnomefreak:  I even start to think the possibiliby to use a digital camera to take the pictures of the messages on my monitor when I reboot the system
<roryy> louis-tang: the tail-end of that output might still be at ctl-alt-f8 (alt-f7 to get back to X)
<louis-tang> roryy: I can see the tail-end output in ctl-alt-f8. but unfortunately the error message printed before that
<louis-tang> ctl-alt-f1*
<drop> how do i bridge ethernet and wireless on ubuntu
<Putiikki> louis-tang: see logs
<louis-tang> Putiikki: I've tried /var/logs/* but there is no error message there
<Putiikki> ok
<stevietool> my wireless won't work anymore ..."failed to send web_key command" someone familiar with that?
<FearMoth> how do I mount a floppy disk in ubuntu? I don't have a /dev/fd0 or /dev/floppy
<stevietool> mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<stevietool> first mkdir /mnt/floppy
<francis> what is the tool to lookup cpu temperature ?
<Hattori> hello, i have just made a sudo apt-get update/upgrade.. after reboot it loads the main drivers and it hangs at mounting root system. if i choose recovery mode in grub, i see that the last line says: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init. is there anyhting i can do? or i have to format all? =(
<FearMoth> stevietool: it says "mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist"
<chip42> FearMoth: wow. that is wierd. what kind of floppy drive is that?
<stevietool> FearMoth: is it an usb floppy drive?
<Stephano> can somebody help me?
<FearMoth> chip42, stevietool: nope, run of the mill 3.5" floppy
<roryy> Stephano: tell use what's wrong
<stevietool> FearMoth: maybe you can do a dmesg and see what the problem is
<FearMoth> I installed ubuntu with the floppy unplugged though, and just plugged it in before this bootup. could that have something to do with it?
<chip42> FearMoth: you sure its really plugged in is the question ;)
<FearMoth> chip42: oh, maybe it's disabled in bios i better check that
<FearMoth> brb
<Christophe> i downloaded the new firefox 1.5 how do i install it
<stevietool> Fearmoth: is there a green led on the floppy drive
<dvlgod> i've had problems with floppies before in ubuntu as well something about does not recognize some sort of file system type.
<d3wd> ntfs
<roryy> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<delcoyote> !apache2
<ubotu> delcoyote: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<haakonn> is anyone else having problems with rdiff-backup --remove-older-than? it always crashes with a python stacktrace here, even on newly created backups (breezy)
<stevietool> dvlgod: somethimes you can give the filesystem fat32 within the prefix : mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<haakonn> so all my backups just keep growing in size :(
<Hattori> hello, i have just made a sudo apt-get update/upgrade.. after reboot it loads the main drivers and it hangs at mounting root system. if i choose recovery mode in grub, i see that the last line says: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init. is there anyhting i can do? or i have to format all? =(
<dvlgod> stevie ok thank you
<stevietool> dvlgod: no prob
<roryy> Hattori: did you upgrade to dapper, or was it just a normal breezy system update (or something else) ?
<FearMoth> so, yeah my floppy was disabled in bios
<FennyLAP> can someone help me with a grub install
<FennyLAP> my grub installed to the wrong drive
<Christophe> is firefox 1.5 better
<FennyLAP> and I need to figure out how to instlal it to the correct drive
<roryy> FearMoth: is it working now?
<Christophe> well i think i messed up installin cause its in the wrong directory
<dvlgod> Christophe, i think so there is one integrated streaming video app that i believe isn't working but other than that it seems to be quite nice
<FearMoth> roryy: yup
<roryy> cool
<stevietool> FearMoth: what was the problem ?
<FearMoth> stevietool: was disabled in bios
<Hattori> roryy: was dapper, and upgraded with new updates
<gnomefreak> Christophe: cp it to the dir you want it in
<gnomefreak> Christophe: depending what step your on
<Christophe> whats the command
<stevietool> FearMoth: :-)
<Christophe> i am at the wiki
<sphinx> ubotu,  java runtime
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sphinx
<sphinx> ubotu,  jre
<ubotu> sphinx: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raptros-v76> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<sphinx> !tell ubotu,  jre
<Christophe> i installed the libstdc++5
<FearMoth> now I need to write an image to the disk, and I just ran dd if=infile.bin of=/dev/fd0 and it just wrote a bunch of junk to the disk. to try it again do I need to format the disk and then dd again, or can I just skip the formatting part?
<roryy> Hattori: if it was a breezy to dapper upgrade, did you use 'dist-upgrade' or just 'upgrade' ? Also, I suggest #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<gnomefreak> Christophe: have you downloaded the tar? have you unpacked the tar in the /opt/file?
<Christophe> i downloaded it to my desktop by misstake
<gnomefreak> Christophe: that is fine
<raptros-v76> sphinx: hey, do you need help with java?
<dvlgod> is /opt/ generally where you unpack .tar.gz etc ?
<gnomefreak> dvlgod: for ff yes
<dvlgod> ok
<gnomefreak> Christophe: do you see the sudo tar -C command?
<Christophe> where is that command
<gnomefreak> Christophe: that will unpack it in the right place :) if you follow wiki as written paste the commands into terminal everything works out great ;)
<dvlgod> there is a nice little thread i can fetch perhaps regarding the installation of firefox 1.5.x http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283&page=7&highlight=install+macromedia+flash+firefox+1.5
<Talldave2002> can anyone help. i have a ELF executable program called cbtracker, which i have used before, but now it just refuses to work
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Christophe> do i type that in terminal
<dvlgod> hmm oops
<dvlgod> yeah follow the wiki
<gnomefreak> Christophe: the sudo tar -C command yes
<NanoBCN> Hi guys, got a problem. Can't install/remove a wild package anymore. apt-get gives me an error output forever doesn't matter what I do
<stevietool> gnomefreak:dvlgod: I think when you unpack tar it is default in the directory where you're in
<Christophe> what do i type
<gnomefreak> Christophe: everything in the boxes without the # should be typed as a command
<dvlgod> i had to refrence the wiki to import macromedia flash and java into the new firefox
<Christophe> ok
<gnomefreak> stevietool: that command will unpack it in /opt
<Christophe> so can skip the bookmark back up step
<NanoBCN> Can anyone help me?
<dvlgod> sudo is root and if it doesn't say sudo, dont -- firefox can be installed globally or existing user.
<dvlgod> "root" is a loose term i give.  i just sudo su.
<gnomefreak> sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz   will unpack it in /opt
<gnomefreak> wonders why the xzvf are sepraterated :(
<raptros-v76> dvlgod: sudo -s is better for becoming root
<gnomefreak> raptros-v76: sudo -i is better
<stevietool> ok when you give it in the prefix
* gnomefreak was told to advise sudo -i cant remember why though
<Talldave2002> can anyone help with an ELF executable that refuses to open?
<Christophe> i am lost
* raptros-v76 rtfms
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: sets up permissions differently, ie, better, apparently
<gnomefreak> Christophe: just copy and paste the commands as they are there
<gnomefreak> ty Hobbsee
<Christophe> from # 2 #
<Solskogen> Is it okay to file a bug on intuitiveness?
<Christophe> im sorry gnomefreak
<subsinker> Hi folks
<gnomefreak> Christophe: the things with # infront are just comments read them dont type them
<MisterN> hi
<subsinker> Is it possible to use different xorg configurations with each different type of session?
<dvlgod> thank you raptros-v76 and gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> dvlgod: yw
<raptros-v76> dvlgod: anytime
<dvlgod> :)
<holden_> How can I remove an application I installed from source? An anti-make install of sorts...?
<gnomefreak> :)
<Christophe> i messed up gnome
<Christophe> i cant get it to take any of the command
<Christophe> s
<gnomefreak> Christophe: why do you say that?
<Christophe> it wont let me do any of the commands
<gnomefreak> Christophe: after unpacking it with the command i gave above what did you do?
<dvlgod> people used to call me crazy for loving gnome :(  last night i put a gnome statue in my front yard to see if our neighborhood would think we were weird.  like the x-files episode with the pink flamingos and the "out of place" things people overreact to :)
<Christophe> i typed  sudo tar -C
<gnomefreak> Christophe: cd /opt/firefox/plugins/  did you do this?
<FearMoth> howcome when I write a valid floppy image to my floppy disk using dd if=sbm.bin of=/dev/fd0  it writes a bunch of junk to the disk and when I mount the disk and ls, the encoding is messed up and the file sizes are screwed up too?
<gnomefreak> Christophe: the sudo tar -C command the full command should have unpacked the tar
<indypende> hi all!
<subsinker> holden_: Theres just the way in seeking all installed files and deleting them. y dont u use checkinstall - it creates debs that u can install like any other package
<gnomefreak> than the cd /opt/firefox/plugins/ will change you to the dir you need to be in
<Christophe> said bash no such file
<indypende> i've update my system and got a non working NetworkManager applet!
<raptros-v76> ouch
<Christophe> i cant redownload it to opt either
<indypende> anyone have the same problem?
<gnomefreak> Christophe: it looks like you skipped the first 4 commands :(
<holden_> subsinker: and what's that way? how do I know which files are the ones im interested in?
<Christophe> im soo lost
<Christophe> i give up
<gnomefreak> Christophe: every command on that page is needed not just put there you didnt run the mkdir command so you dont have the dir made so you cant cd into it
<gnomefreak> Christophe: if you join #ubuntu-offtopic i will help you get it set up ;)
<gnomefreak> but ill brb need a smoke first
<subsinker> holden_: yeah... thats the matter - nearly no one knows what files the compiler installed in what directory. well... just forget about that. i advise u to use checkinstall in the future - then u can remove any program by dpkg -r
<Christophe> ok
<Christophe> im there
<holden_> subsinker: and clearly I can't do it now, too late.
<holden_> mhmh
<Christophe> ok thanks
<Talldave2002> how do i change the default open with for a particular file type?
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<MenZa> ...I don't have any sound in my flash-player. Does anyone know what's causing this -- and how I get it back?
<MenZa> -back
<MenZa> It was never there ;)
<Talldave2002> ubotu the file is an ELF
<ubotu> Talldave2002: okay
<Talldave2002> ubotu i had it working before but now it is trying to open with another program rather than executing itself
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, Talldave2002
<Talldave2002> aye
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: ubotu is a bot
<MenZa> lmao
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: are you trying to open a binary?
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 it is a program called cbtracker, it is an ELF executable, but it refuses to work
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys! Can anyone tell me how to set a wireless card to work on startup? I followed the wiki guide, but I'm not sure how to change it so that it works for my computer... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: uhh, what?
<|lostbyte|> how do  i tell ubuntu which interface to use for internet connection sharing ?
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 it is trying to open with another program rather than executing itself
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: run it in the terminal
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 still dosent work
<holden_> subsinker: I can install checkinstall, run it in the directory where I did the configure make and makeinstall thing, and then remove it?
<holden_> or somthign?
<holden_> :d
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: whre do you have it installed?
<monomaniacpat> anyone?
<Talldave2002> its just on my desktop
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 just on my desktop
<subsinker> holden_: u mean without reinstalling via checkinstall?
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: your wireless card works?
<monomaniacpat> yep!
<monomaniacpat> :D
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: ok, in the terminal, just type in the path to it, for instance /home/(username)/Desktop/cbtracker
<holden_> subsinker: dont know! :) what does checkinstall do?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell holden_ about checkinstall
<stevietool> just go to /etc/network/interfaces and insert map<eth*> in mapping hotplug
<holden_> :) thx
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 just says command not found
<raptros-v76> ... what?
<raptros-v76> what did you type in?
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: where <eth*> stands for your wirelles card
<sphinx> ubuto , add a network printer
<watsont4> hi all
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 i know a bit about file locations cet, the file is there its not working because it is trying to open with another program, from the file properties open with tab, i can see that its wrong, and i need to reset it so it executes itself as a program
<watsont4> hi im having a strange problem with my networking on my laptop
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: ok, so what program is it trying to open with?
<watsont4> i performed a dis-upgrade and now i cant connect to anything
<watsont4> weird thing is iwconfig still works fine
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 terminal
<watsont4> i can see the card, it says its connected
<monomaniacpat> stevietool: OK, I've gedit'd it, what do I add? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13059
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: what kind of program is it?
<watsont4> however in network settings i cant seem to activate the wireless connection
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 is is a small cheque book treacker, its actually an ELF so it shoul run with no compiling etc
<raptros-v76> check its permissions
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: if you do ifconfig...what's the name of your wireless eth0/eth1 ?
<monomaniacpat> wlan0?
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 is is here if you want to try it http://tony.maro.net/mod.php?mod=downloads&op=showcat&id=1&level=1
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: check your permissions for the file, (in the properties).  do you have executing permissions
<ikaruga2099> Hi all! Thanks for the great job!
<Talldave2002> raptros-v76 yes
<joseceri> o bajarse el ultimo kdevelop
<raptros-v76> Talldave2002: ok, i have no idea.  it may be that there is something wrong with the program
<raptros-v76> i g3g
<raptros-v76> i g2g
<joseceri> alguien espaol y ke sepa como bajarse el ultimo kdevelop?
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<delcoyote> joseceri /join #ubuntu-es
<prcleary>  \join #ubuntu-fr
<NanoBCN> hi, guys, can anyone help me fixing a broken package?
<subsinker> Is it possible to use different xorg configurations with each different type of session?
<Solskogen> heh, everytime I use "Por favor" is always have to do something with beer :)
<NanoBCN> I can't install/remove/reconfigure
<ikaruga2099> I had a quick question---I'm trying to get cgi up and running. I have apache and mysql working but not cgi. I apt-get'ed libapache2-mod-fcgid , then did sudo a2enmod fcgid, then added "Options +ExecCGI FollowSymLinks" to my apache conf file (in the right place of course) but it still won't recognize perl scripts
<delcoyote> XDDD Solskogen Skoll!!
<ikaruga2099> is there anything else I need to do?
<joseceri> SABES COMO SE BAJA EL ULTIMO KDEVELOP?
<delcoyote> joseceri please(porfavor ) go to (ves a ) #ubuntu-es
<joseceri> DEL COYOTE YA LO TENGO PERO NO PUEDO COMPILAR EL ARCHIVO DE "HOLA MUNDO"
<joseceri> ME DICE NO SEQUE DEL CONFIGURE
<delcoyote> excuse language
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<delcoyote> joseceri teclea abajo /join #ubuntu-es y unete al canal y pregunta alli
<joseceri> #ubuntu-es
<delcoyote> + /join
<joseceri> gracias
<delcoyote> you're welcome
<miter> hello, how to restart the X-server with the command line (like ctrl+alt+bkspc)?
<monomaniacpat> stevietool: are you still there? Anyone else know how to set the wireless card to start at start up?
<simonpca> plop
<ikaruga2099> I had a quick question---I'm trying to get cgi up and running. I have apache and mysql working but not cgi. I apt-get'ed libapache2-mod-fcgid , then did sudo a2enmod fcgid, then added "Options +ExecCGI FollowSymLinks" to my apache conf file (in the right place of course) but it still won't recognize perl scripts.
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: you dont need fcgi for cgi
<Drac[Server] > How does one change the hostname?
<rinke> hostname
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: fast cgi isnt cgi
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: they are different.
<rinke> kbrooks you could change your hostname with the commando hostname.
<miter> hello, how to restart the X-server with the command line (like ctrl+alt+bkspc)?
<kbrooks> rinke: ?
<kbrooks> rinke: what the?
<kbrooks> rinke: who are ytou talking to?
<Drac[Server] > rinke: That screws up sudo. I need to change the sudo file first.
<kbrooks> rinke: i didnt ask that
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : no, it doesnt
<ikaruga2099> kbrooks: oh thanks, so what packages do I need to install?
<Drac[Server] > kbrooks: I already tried it, and it DOES screw up sudo, so don't tell me otherwise. I had to go into the root account whose password I had luckily created, or the entire system would have no root access.
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : um, read !rootsudo
<ikaruga2099> kbrooks: or better yet, is there a guide you can point me to?
<Drac[Server] > Sudo complains that it can't get the host by name, or something like that, if the hostname says otherwise.
<kbrooks> all's all that's all :-)
<Drac[Server] > Please don't whine at me about creating a root password and soforth. I like to have root just in case, and this is why. Sudo can't change the hostname.
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : i'm not whining at you
<delcoyote> Drac did you try ubuntuguide.org?
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : i'm asking you to read !rootsudo: /msg ubotu rootsudo
<kbrooks> delcoyote: don't recommend it
<kbrooks> !tell delcoyote about ubuntuguide
<Drac[Server] > kbrooks: I know all about root and sudo. I've used many linux distros, would you just listen to me, please?
<Rorviker> When I specify a static ip adress to my server, after some mins it goes away. any dhcp process or something I need to kill ?
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : sure
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : breakfast though
<delcoyote> thanks kbrooks :-)
<kbrooks> Drac[Server] : brb
<Drac[Server] > kbrooks: If the hostname changes, sudo has a problem. This is because there's some file somewhere that tells sudo what the hostname is supposed to be, and it doesn't change when you do "hostname" as sudo or root.
<ikaruga2099> ok guys, so if I want to get cgi and perl running on my system what packages do I need? is there a guide out there?
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Everything installed by default
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: On a server, install "perl" package, that should be it.
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: on my machine it's not working
<ikaruga2099> don't I need php5-cgi or something?
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: looks good, paste it under "primary network interfaces (maybe auto-wlan0 on top of the rules)
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Why would you need php5-cgi for perl/cgi? I got perl/cgi running on my system with just apache2 and perl.
<monomaniacpat> stevietool: sorry, what exactly do you want me to do (sorry for being dense)?
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: php-cgi---I meant
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Again, why? You don't need PHP to make perl and CGI work.
<monomaniacpat> It has a list for mapping under which wlan0 is not listed
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: oh, well whatever it is that I need, I don't have because cgi scripts aren't running
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: was that your config under /etc/network/interfaces?
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Do you have apache and perl installed?
<monomaniacpat> I don't know of any 'primary network interfaces'
<monomaniacpat> Yes
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: yes, I have those running
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: i.e., working
<thugren> open the root account?
<thugren> is sudo ???
<monomaniacpat> stevietool: refresh the page, I have put the whole file up for your perusal
<miter> hello, how to restart the X-server with the command line (like ctrl+alt+bkspc)?
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: You need to put "+ExecCGI" in the Options clause of the Apache config, for all directories where you have CGI scripts
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: been there done that
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: You need to have all CGI scripts executable (chmod +x)
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: ahhh
<guem> miter: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wisitvenita> hi
<miter> guem: thanks
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: well I think you have to put the rule auto wlan0 at the beginning not at the end
<wisitvenita> is there anybody who is using slax?
<mirak> firefox is better on windows XP, that's really a shame :-/
<guem> miter: or stop and start again (instead of restart)
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: And you should add something like "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl" to the directory in the config
<miter> how to stop it?
<miter> stopx?
<guem> miter /etc/init.d/gdm stop :)
<miter> ok
<wisitvenita> hi?
<tomi_> cs
<monomaniacpat> Lime this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13062
<monomaniacpat> *like
<guzu> hello all
<thugren> Hey so how do I get root account working?
<_jason> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<guem> thugren: sudo passwd root ?
<wisitvenita> how can i use some command instead of input "slax autoexec=startx" when boot?
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: dumb question---exactly how do I set the right permissions? I just tried chmod +x -R * but that didn't seem to work
<doms> what is the latest version of xchat
<_jason> ikaruga2099: the -R goes first, be very sure you want to recurse through everything with that
<guem> doms: 2.6.1 on dapper (apt)
<watsont4> hi would anyone be able to help me with some network problems?
<kbrooks> doms: 2.6.1
<guem> watsont4: like what ?
<McScruff> i have a command i want to run before x starts, where can i put this to auto run?
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: You need to set +x on that permissions that the server will use to access the file.
<doms> ahh
<doms> ok
<doms> thanks
<watsont4> guem: well im having trouble connecting to eht internet
<watsont4> using a wirless card
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: ??? don't follow
<guem> watsont4: what card/chip ?
<watsont4> iwconfig is fine
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: So if the file is owned by www-data, you should do chmod u+x... if it's in the www-data group, do chmod g+x... if it's neither, do chmod o+x...
<watsont4> ipw2200
<watsont4> it did work
<watsont4> then i did an upgrade
<fyrestrtr> watsont4: sudo modprobe ipw2200
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099:
<kbrooks> er nm
<fyrestrtr> watsont4: try that first
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: The easiest way is to "sudo -R o+x", but it's risky security-wise.
<watsont4> no errors
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Mh... or maybe "sudo -R +x *"
<watsont4> btw i should say that the card seems to be working fine
<guem> watsont4: do you have a physical link ?
<watsont4> i can scan for acces points
<kbrooks> Tomcat_: "chmod"
<watsont4> and it says i am connected in iwconfig
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: I just tried that last thing, but when I now try to run the perl script (from the browser) I get "Access forbidden!"
<kbrooks> Tomcat_: you're missin that
<Tomcat_> kbrooks: Whoops, yes. :)
<guem> watsont4: acces point is using dhcp i guess ?
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: access?
<watsont4> guem: yes it uses dhcp
<McScruff> sudo dhclient eth1
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: pastebin the perl script
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: In that case the permissions are not correct...
<wisitvenita> How can i use some command instead of input "slax autoexec=startx" when boot? Please :)
<McScruff> i have a command i want to run before x starts, where can i put this to auto run?
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: not here
<ikaruga2099> kbrooks: ??? pastbin?
<guem> watsont4: try disabling your eth-card and the sudo dhclient wifi-interface
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: You also have to check if the directory is accessible.
<watsont4> oh yes when i run dhclient i get permission errors, and yes i am running it with sudo
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: not here?
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: OT
<_jason> McScruff: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, you should 'man update-rc.d' for more info about how it works
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: where?
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: OT == Off topic
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: well it was accesible before
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: oh?
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: anywhere, #slax, ##slax, ##linux
<kbrooks> where that talk is on topic
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: In that case, what are the permissions on the file you are testing?
<wisitvenita> bkrooks: there are only a few people in #slax
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: then try ##slax
<guem> watsont4: sudo dhclient "wlan-if-n" is reporting an error ?
<wisitvenita> ok
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: still few people in ##slax?  try ##linux
<watsont4> guem: yes it is
<guem> watsont4: what error ?
<watsont4> SIOCSIFADDR: permission denied
<wisitvenita> i can't talk on ##linux
<watsont4> and no such device
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: when I open up nautilus, everyone can read and execute. But only root can also write
<watsont4> should i use eth1?
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: register
<watsont4> sudo dhclient eth1
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_:  -rwxr-xr-x
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: /msg nickserv help register
<guem> watsont4: well what is your device-name ? :)
<watsont4> eth1
<doms> whats the new firefox version
<guem> watsont4: then use sudo dhclient eth1 :)
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: seems that i have registered
<watsont4> yep this is where i get lots of errors
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: confused?
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: forget how to login ... :(
<watsont4> SIOCSIDFADDR: permission denied
<watsont4> SIOCADDRD: operation not permitted
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: youre auto logged in when you register
<watsont4> lots of other SIOCSIF* permmission denied
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: part ##linux, then join ##linux
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: but i'm on another ip
<kbrooks> wisitvenita: that wont change your ip
<doms> how do i install flash plug-in for linux
<reiki> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: confused
<guem> watsont4: hm, weird.. do you have eth0 (wired) as well ? you have to use another network/ip with that interface
<watsont4> i have got eth0
<watsont4> i would like to point out that it used to work fine
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: I checked it on my install... either ExecCGI is not correctly set or your permissions. Are you sure ExecCGI is on in that directory/virtualserver/process?
<watsont4> something must have changed
<watsont4> it started when i was upgrading
<guem> watsont4: upgrading what?
<watsont4> the upgrader hung
<doms> how do i install flash plug-in for linux
<watsont4> dist-upgrade
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: i'll show you my conf file
<watsont4> im not sure what packages were being upgraded
<watsont4> but it hung and i had to kill the installation program using xkill
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: but i think the answer works on ubuntu too
<guem> watsont4: well that doesn't explain the Permission error i think :)
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_:
<watsont4> yeah thats what i thought
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_:
<ikaruga2099> <Directory "/var/www/TWiki/bin">
<ikaruga2099> 	 Options +ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
<ikaruga2099> 	 SetHandler cgi-script
<ikaruga2099> 	 Order Allow,Deny
<ikaruga2099> 	 Allow from all
<ikaruga2099> 	 Deny from env=anonymous_spider
<ikaruga2099> </Directory>
<guem> watsont4: your sudo is working fine, right ?
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: DO NOT PASTE
<watsont4> yes its fine
<doms> how do i install flash plug-in for linux
<doms> how do i install flash plug-in for linux
<watsont4> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ikaruga2099> kbrooks: sorrry
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: Use pastebin next time
<kbrooks> !tell ikaruga2099 about paste
<jbzz> Problem: with PostgreSQL 8.0.1  with  Ubuntu 5.10  while using the Query Tool my cursor will often change to a plus sign with a 90 degree angle above and to the left of the plus.  The cursor moves but I cannot click anything.
<ikaruga2099> kbrooks: thanx
<watsont4> guem: sudo seems to be working fine
<kbrooks> ikaruga2099: youre forgiven tho :-)
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Okay, and the server is restarted since the config chance?
<wisitvenita> kbrooks: do you know how can i autorun something under xwin?
<crunchyfish> i've burned the 64 bit image and the 32 bit image twice apiece, the second time being at 1x burn speed and no matter what i do, when i try to install ubuntu, it will copy files, reboot as usual, and then freeze between the 70-80% mark of installation. any last resort ideas?
<watsont4> guem if i tried to use a static ip could i use that as a workaround?
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: Yeah, I even also "forced-reload"
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: In that case I'm out of ideas... it should work.
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Do you have an .htaccess file in that directory?
<ikaruga2099> tomcat_: no
<McScruff> crunchyfish, run an md5 check on the iso's make sure they iso isnt corrupt
<guem> watsont4: you could give it a try.. sure. try ifconfig eth1 <ip> netmask <ip-range>
<kbrooks> crunchyfish: odd
<Tomcat_> ikaruga2099: Okay, out of ideas then. :)
<watsont4> what value do i use for ip-range?
<guem> watsont4: what is your wlan-network? 192.168.0.x ?
<watsont4> 192.168.1.x
<guem> watsont4: then use 192.168.1.255
<watsont4> guem: ok will do
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone remember the name of the guy who was helping me a minute ago?
<guem> watsont4: route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (if this is the access point)
<varsendagger> hey wha ti s that tool i need to complie things and be able to remove them later?
<ShortChange> hey guys, i have an sshd problem. when i try sshd start i get "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path" and if i try ssh start i get "ssh: start: Temporary failure in the name resolution"
<jbzz> I am having a problem with the mouse while using the pgAdmin3 query tool , PostgreSQL 8.0.1 and Ubuntu 5.10   Keyboard sometimes unresponsive, mouse changes to plus sign but will not 'click' anything.
<guem> watsont4: always sudo of course
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: yo is it fixed?
<monomaniacpat> No, I had to set it up again on rewstart
<crunchyfish> not to be dumb but where would i get the md5 file for the iso?
<crunchyfish> or do i run the check on the iso file itself?
<guem> ShortChange: use /etc/init.d/ssh start|stop
<watsont4> guem:  ofcourse :)
<guem> watsont4: ,)
<watsont4> i get an invald argument from netmask for the first command
<Rorviker> When I specify a static ip adress to my server, after some min. eth0 dont have any ip at all. any dhcp process or something I need to kill ?
<roryy> crunchyfish: there should be an MD5SUM file at the same place you downloaded the .iso files from
<watsont4> im using netmask 192.168.1.255
<guem> watsont4: well screw the netmask thing.. just ifconfig eth1 <ip>
<doms> how do i install flash plug-in for linux
<ShortChange> guem, as i said when i tried ssh start i get the ssh: start: Temporary failure in the name resolution
<guem> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<roryy> watsont4: i'd guess you want a netmask of 255.255.255.0 there
<watsont4> yeah i changed it to that it seemed to work
<doms> how to upgrade my firefox broswer
<doms> how to upgrade my firefox broswer
<monomaniacpat> doms: I suggest you check out automatix on the forums. Seriously, it saves so much time
<_jason> doms: what version are you using now?
<doms> 1.5.
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: when you do sudo ifup wlan0 it works?
<watsont4> guem: that worked
<doms> 1.5.0.2
<watsont4> im online now
<doms> 1.5.0.2
<watsont4> thanks very much :)
<doms> firefox 1.5.0.2
<monomaniacpat> stevietool: I've been using network settings dialogue
<watsont4> however im still a bit stuck as to how to actually fix the problem
<_jason> doms: that is the latest firefox
<guem> watsont4: would you try one more thing?
<doms> no flash
<watsont4> guem: yeah sounds good
<guem> watsont4: ifconfig eth0 down; dhclient eth1
<watsont4> right
<_jason> doms: ok, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<doms> how i can install the plug-in
<guem> watsont4: maybe it interferes with eth1's ip-space
<doms> dapper drake
<guem> ShortChange: sorry then :)
<_jason> doms: dapper questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1 please
<ShortChange> guem, :)
<doms> i nstalled already the plug-in but seems the flash doesnt work correctly
<_jason> doms: if you join me there, I can help you troubleshoot the problem
<guem> ShortChange: i don't know this error but it points to DNS, right? ;)
<watsont4> guem: no joy :(
<ShortChange> guem, i get it on both of the boxes i just installed ubuntu on
<whiter> whats the package name of ubuntu's archive manager?
<guem> ShortChange: same internet connection? :)
<watsont4> its a very strange
<guem> watsont4: weird.. maybe re-installing dhclient helps?
<ShortChange> guem, even with the net disconnected same error
<watsont4> im going to try an full upgrade and see if that fixes things
<watsont4> cause it broke when i was trying to upgrade
<watsont4> perhaps it might do the reverse!
<guem> watsont4: good luck
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: can you try the command : sudo ifup wlan0 in a terminal?
<watsont4> guem: thanks
<watsont4> guem: and thanks for the help!
<watsont4> take care all
<whiter> anyone know what the package name is of the archive manager?
<guem> ShortChange: google found 4! pages for that error.....
<ShortChange> guem, yeah been there....no help
<ShortChange> guem, i dont like asking for help, i always use google first
<jbzz> Problem: with PostgreSQL 8.0.3  using pgAdmin3  and Ubuntu 5.10  while using the Query Tool my cursor will often change to a plus sign with a 90 degree angle above and to the left of the plus.  The cursor moves but I cannot click anything.  The keyboard often becomes unresponsive.
<_jason> whiter: try something like ``file roller''
<guem> ShortChange: ah.. remove that "the" :)
<monomaniacpat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13063
<ShortChange> guem, huh?
<fyrestrtr> whiter: file-roller
<whiter> ty
<whiter> server install comes with none of this
<whiter> heh
<fyrestrtr> whiter: probably because there is no gui with the server install :)
<stevietool> probably
<fyrestrtr> whiter: you could just try ubuntu-desktop -- I think that should fix everything in one fell swoop
<whiter> good idea
<whiter> erm no itll try to install gnome nevermind
<fyrestrtr> file-roller needs gnome anyway
<doms> what is the pastbin site
<fyrestrtr> "File-roller is an archive manager for the GNOME environment"
<fyrestrtr> !tell doms about pastebin
<whiter> no it doesnt
<whiter> its working in xfce just fine fyrestrtr
<roryy> whiter: other than libgtk2 and libgnome ? ;)
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: what does the command give?
<monomaniacpat> stevietool: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13063
<fyrestrtr> whiter: oh you are using xfce? You can install its own file manager.
<fyrestrtr> whiter: its called thundar or something
<fyrestrtr> sorry thunar not thundar.
<crunchyfish> ok, i did an md5 check and the iso is supposedly fine
<fyrestrtr> can anyone recommend a good, solid 30 port switch?
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, cisco
<fyrestrtr> need more than short change for cisco
<fyrestrtr> any particular model?
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, once sec
<stevietool> monomaniacpat: hmm it's the right name of the interface you've put in the interface-config
<monomaniacpat> right...?
<roryy> crunchyfish: there's also a md5sum file in the root directory of the CD -- you could use that to do a check of the burn
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, what is your budget?
<stevietool> the interface name is ok
<monomaniacpat> OK... no ideas?
<fyrestrtr> ShortChange: < $1500 -- but I really don't know what it should be because I have never actually gone shopping for something like this.
<roryy> crunchyfish: something like 'md5sum --check md5sum.txt' (can't remember the exact filename)
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, then you can afford a like 8 port cisco switch hehe
<stevietool> I thought when you put auto wlan0 in your config on top of it ..it should do the job, maybe someone else can help you out
<fyrestrtr> ShortChange: lol ... what do they cost?
<monomaniacpat> Alright, thanks anyway. About time I stopped anyway!
<Alex> foldingstock: I bought a 24 port switch cisco for 299, excellent built quality, too.
<guem> monomaniacpat: what's the problem?
<monomaniacpat> Could you link me back to the output I gave earlier?
<fyrestrtr> Alex: used?
<monomaniacpat> guem: I;
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, like 20K
<Alex> er, sorry foldingstock
<Alex> fyrestrtr: No - new. Only 100T, but that's all we needed for the time.
<stevietool> when I want to autostart a wlan during booting what should you give up in the config.
<monomaniacpat> guem: I'm trying to get my wireless card loaded at boot up
<fyrestrtr> ShortChange: 0_0 what?
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, im exaduraging more like 15K
<guem> monomaniacpat: with a certain configuration? edit /etc/network/interfaces
<monomaniacpat> guem: that's what me and stevietool were doing
<Alex> fyrestrtr: You can pick up a 24 port gigabit switch for 130 from ebuyer.com (3com)
<fyrestrtr> $15,000 -- for a 30 port switch? The server doesn't cost that much!
<guem> monomaniacpat: and what problem occured?
<Da_Putzler> Hi guys, can I ask a quick question reg. 6.06 beta 1 Ubuntu Live CD
<ShortChange> fyrestrtr, look into linksys
<Alex> Da_Putzler: might want #ubuntu+1
<Da_Putzler> thx :)
<monomaniacpat> guem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13062 - this doesn't do it
<guem> HP ProCurve seem to be versatile multi-port switches
<monomaniacpat> the card doesn't load
<guem> monomaniacpat: well this is only the interfaces-file.. where is the error ?
<stevietool> no doesn't load on startup
<crufdjsd> i've read that disabling acpi can help with lockups during install. is there any downside to disabling it and how do i access the boot command line before installing?
<guem> monomaniacpat: any dmesg-output while it trys to activate the interface ?
<stevietool> dmesg |grep wlan0
<whiter> wow
<whiter> um, how can i see what network interface im currently using?
<whiter> cant remember it
<OffHand> anyone know about compiling stuff?
<fyrestrtr> crufdjsd: acpi is power management, you can safely disable it during install -- but don't do it unless you are having lockups.
<kronoz> ifconfig
<monomaniacpat> no output from that command, guys
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: ifconfig
<kronoz> OffHand, ./configure; make; make install
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: how many interfaces do you see?
<OffHand> lol, I know that much
<OffHand> :)
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: what is the question?
<monomaniacpat> three: eth0, lo, wlan0
<kronoz> OffHand, well whats your problem?
<OffHand> im trying to compile gdesklets but get this error
<OffHand> configure: error: Package requirements (pygtk-2.0 >= 2 .4.0 pyorbit-2 >= 2.0.1 gnome-python-2.0 >= 2.6.0) were not met.
<OffHand> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<OffHand> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<guem> monomaniacpat: what does ifconfig wlan0 say after startup ?
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: firstly, any reason you are not installing the version that's in apt?
<kronoz> if i do `sudo command1 && command2` with command2 be  run as the user or as sudo root?
<OffHand> it doesn't work
<_jason> kronoz: user
<fyrestrtr> kronoz: as user
<kronoz> ok
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: sure it does, I'm using it :)
<OffHand> wanna make a bet?
<mt3_> Hi guys
<monomaniacpat> guem: at what point?
<kronoz> OffHand, can you not find a deb?
<mt3_> Just installed Ubuntu 5.10 on my old Toshiba laptop
<OffHand> I tried everything, it doesn't work here
<mt3_> It recognised the Intel wireless and stuff all fine which is cool
<guem> monomaniacpat: after startup.. when it should be enabled automatically :)
<mt3_> But I can't get sound to work
<kronoz> mt3_: sudo alsaconf
<mt3_> k 1sec
<monomaniacpat> guem: where then?
<ShortChange> are there any "tricks" to making ubuntu less memory intencive...i just installed it on a old celeron 256 mb
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: how do you know it doesn't work?
<aeolist> ShortChange: no tricks, just straight forward stuff... check the wiki
<varsendagger> hey wha ti s that tool i need to complie things and be able to remove them later?
<roryy> ShortChange: use a different graphical environment (e.g., xfce instead of gnome)
<fyrestrtr> ShortChange: first trick -- remove gnome and go with something else like fluxbox or xfce. Second trick, disable any services you are not using (use BUM for that)
<guem> monomaniacpat: just type /etc/init.d/networking restart and check what it says or how wlan0 is set
<ShortChange> roryy, how do i uninstall gnome and install xfce?
<OffHand> fyrestrtr, It does work if I type gdesklets but I cannot move the applet I started.
<OffHand> I can move it after I restarted it but once I configured it, it will lock to that place.
<OffHand> Even restart doesn't work. I also tried to remove my .gdesklets folder.
<OffHand> When I try a pop3 desklet I also get an error.
<apokryphos> ShortChange: remove some vital gnome lib, then install xubuntu-desktop
<mt3_> alsaconf: command not found
<roryy> !tell ShortChange about xfce
<gnomefreak> ShortChange: keep gnome and just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<varsendagger> !makeclean
<ubotu> varsendagger: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> mt3_: it's alsactl or something isn't it?
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: how are you trying to move it?
<ShortChange> royy thanks
<ShortChange> roryy, thanks
<OffHand> middle mouse or right click > move
<monomaniacpat> It just says OK....
<roryy> ShortChange: unless you have hard-disk space limitations, i'd just leave gnome there. It only uses memory when it's running
<ShortChange> roryy, id prefer to remove it if possible, hd is pretty small
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: do you get the gdesklet icon on the top panel?
<fyrestrtr> ShortChange: I recommend to install the minimal server install, then just install the stuff you need, instead of trying to uninstall stuff later.
<guem> monomaniacpat: then check if wlan0 is configured correctly
<monomaniacpat> Although, when I forgot to put in sudo, it said.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13065
<ice-t> hi! can somebody help me to activate mysql-support for php5?
<guem> monomaniacpat: you have to sudo that command
<roryy> ShortChange: i think someone gave a suggestion for trying to remove it.  Another option is to use something like deborphan, which tries to be clever about removing groups of packages.
<OffHand> fyres.... yes I do
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: sudo apt-get install php5-mysql
<guem> monomaniacpat: but this init-script is executed at startup.. if it works fine it will work fine at startup :)
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: already installed
<monomaniacpat> I know, but the output for when I didn't revealed more info - is that anything useful?
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: and does that work, ie, can you bring up the gdesklets shell?
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: then?
<OffHand> that's right
<roryy> ShortChange: i'd guess the saving will be a few hundred MB only, though
<ice-t> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /var/www/prrv/php/check.php on line 15
<mt3_> I try alsactl and it says alsactl: specify command...
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: could be a problem with the desklet.
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: what version of mysql?
<OffHand> no, a lot of them are buggy
<subsinker> Anyone who's used to XServer layouts?
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: and this is from the stock gdesklets? The one from apt?
<OffHand> yep
<fyrestrtr> OffHand: you cannot launch it from the menu, just the command line?
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: 4
<mt3_> When I go onto the sound thing it recognises my sound card so that can't be the problem
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/688579
<OffHand> actually both work
<shao_lo> can anyone tell me how to make the libXext.so shared object failure crash go away in firefox on dapper beta?
<wahjava> help required in building deb packages
<mt3_> When I try to use the volume control it says there is nothing to control and there isn't the right GStreamer plugins or something
<wahjava> I'm not getting manpage of my application, after installing it
<wahjava> it is also not included in the .deb package
<fyrestrtr> shao_lo: I'm sure people in #ubuntu+1 can help you
<shao_lo> thanks
<wahjava> anybody ??
<guem> wahjava: maybe it doesnt have one? :)
<monomaniacpat> It doesn't work on startup, so any ideas guem?
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: <?php phpinfo(); ?> <-- what does this show you?
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: mom
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: what is the output of /etc/modules ?
<wahjava> guem: I've place my manpage in debian/manpage.1
<mt3_> Anyone?
<guem> monomaniacpat: what does ifconfig wlan0 say right now ?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: cat /etc/modules
<aeolist> mt3_: there is a stupid little menu at administration or something
<aeolist> have you checked that?
<ShortChange> roryy, i cant find the package, does it come with ubuntu?
<wahjava> guem: Am I doing wrong ?? I've followed Debian New Maintainer's Guide
<mt3_> Yeah
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: I don't have modules, only modutils
<mt3_> I checked that and it shows up my Intel sound card and everything
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: a lot. do you want me to forward the port that you can take a look on it?
<guem> wahjava: sorry, dont know
<wahjava> guem: OK no problem ;)
<picca> does ubuntu dapper support WPA-PSK encryption out of the box?
<roryy> ShortChange: it's available from the network repository of software
<roryy> !tell ShortChange about synaptic
<roryy> !tell ShortChange about repos
<monomaniacpat> guem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13066
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: just scroll down till you see something about MySQL
<toxic_> How do I catch the error dump being performed while I'm in tty1 that causes the computer to hang ? It's a kernel panic error message printed to the console, and then the comp. hangs. strace doesn't seem capable to catch the information. I need to log it.
<roryy> ShortChange: all that should tell you how to install software from the repositories
<roryy> ShortChange: sorry for the information dump; let us know if there's anything you don't understand
<wahjava> anybody who can help be in building debian  packages ??
<ayabara> can windows read from and write to ext3 formatted drives?
<mt3_> Anyone has any other ideas?
<wahjava> Or this is not the right place, hmm... ??
<guem> monomaniacpat: okay, it is set to something AND it is up and running.. is it set correct?
<highvoltage> wahjava: are you learning for the first time?
<monomaniacpat> guem: what do you mean? What do you want me to check?
<wahjava> highvoltage: this is my first package
<guem> ayabara: it always says "you have to format the drive. format now?" :)
<sorush20> hi guys
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/8387/db5sq.jpg
<highvoltage> wahjava: you might want to check out debian.org, and click on the developers corner
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: you should create /etc/modules, then add the module for your wireless there so that its loaded on startup, and the system can initialize the card. I think that's the problem.
<highvoltage> wahjava: there's a new maintainers guide there, i think
<wahjava> highvoltage: From there I got New Maintainer's guide, and I've followed it
<G0SUB> wahjava: Ashish?
<mt3_> ?
<guem> monomaniacpat: well it says that is is set to 192.168.1.2 .. is that the correct address?
<monomaniacpat> sounds ok
<wahjava> G0SUB: hi
<wahjava> G0SUB: seems a bit BASIC
<guem> fyrestrtr: he didnt do any modprobe manually, did he?
<G0SUB> wahjava: come to #ubuntu-in
<ayabara> guem: doesn't sound good...
<wahjava> G0SUB: OK
<monomaniacpat> is fyrestrtr's idea a good one?
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: no, you should have something alone that has to do with MySQL.
<guem> monomaniacpat: okay, your card is set after startup and it looks good (you just said that) .. where is the problem?
<funkyHat> When can we start ordering from shipit for dapper?
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: the term "mysql" does not appere here a second time
<guem> monomaniacpat: no connection?
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: restart apache
<toxic_> How do I catch the error dump being performed while I'm in tty1 that causes the computer to hang ? It's a kernel panic error message printed to the console, and then the comp. hangs. strace doesn't seem capable to catch the information. I need to log it.
<kbrooks> funkyHat: in may
<monomaniacpat> guem: When I start my computer the card doesn't have the network light on/ wireless connection is not listed under network settings
<fyrestrtr> toxic_: anything in /var/log/messages ?
<funkyHat> kbrooks, so when dapper is released?
<sorush20> how do I get specific website to show up on the computer with my prefered font? http://www.message-of-god.com/Proof%20of%20the%20Quran.htm
<fyrestrtr> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: the same (i restarted apache about 20 times already)
<kbrooks> funkyHat: no.
<[nige] > i am trying to patch mplayer but i am getting the following root@zeus:/Down/Mplayer# patch -p1 -i /Down/Mplayer/mplayer-dvdnav-patch/navmplayer.patch
<guem> monomaniacpat: and ifconfig wlan0 says nothing then.. okay then fyrestrtr is right i guess
<[nige] > missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch
<[nige] > can't find file to patch at input line 3
<[nige] > Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<[nige] > The text leading up to this was:
<[nige] > --------------------------
<[nige] > |--- Makefile   2006-04-04 08:48:14.000000000 +0200
<mt3_> Anyone have any other ideas?
<[nige] > |+++ Makefile   2006-04-11 20:13:58.000000000 +0200
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: are you using php4 and php5?
<[nige] > --------------------------
<[nige] > File to patch:
<fyrestrtr> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<toxic_> fyrestrtr, nope, it seems the system doesn't have time to write the logs before hanging.
<kbrooks> funkyHat: its called "preorder"
<[nige] > anyone able to help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> [nige] : please don't flood!
<ayabara> I read something about en ext2/3 filesystem driver for windows. is that no good?
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: only 5
<kbrooks> [nige] : no. you have sinned
* [nige]  was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<[nige] > sorry
<[nige] > :)
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: you have modules installed for php4 also according to your pastebin
<[nige] > did not mean to flood
<kbrooks> LOL Seveas :-)
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: what should I do after creating the directory /etc/modules? step by step if you would
<apokryphos> [nige] : /msg ubotu pastebin
<kbrooks> Seveas: so you're back, eh?
<Seveas> [nige] , don't talk bollocks, if you didn't mean to flood, ypu wouldn't have flooded...
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: i thougth that i deinstalled everything that has "php4" in the name
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<[nige] > Seveas, if i meant to flood, i would have written a flood script :P
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: and php4-mysql is not installed any more
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: /etc/ is the directory, modules is a filename.
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: sudo echo "ipw2200" >> /etc/modules <-- run that
<monomaniacpat> OK... so what do I do then - how do I make this file?
<guem> monomaniacpat: edit the FILE /etc/modules ... then add the module-name for the wireless-card in a new line
<guem> monomaniacpat: it already exists
<monomaniacpat> that command provokes: permission denied, even with sudo!
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: you sure php4-mysql is not installed?
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: mom, i will purge it
<[nige] > http://pastebin.com/688597
<[nige] > theres the output, now dont kickme for pasting a link.....
<raptros-v76> so whats the problem?
<guem> monomaniacpat: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<monomaniacpat> OK, how do I tel it which modules to load?
<monomaniacpat> they're currently in my home directory
<erUSUL> [nige] : maybe is -p0 not -p1
<[nige] > erUSUL,  I have tried a few...all the same
<guem> monomaniacpat: you did make install, right?
<monomaniacpat> yes
<guem> monomaniacpat: then it is globally available and the module-name should be enough
<ice-t> fyrestrtr: now the config-files are killed, the problem exists anyway
<monomaniacpat> I think so, it was a few days ago - how can I tell
<monomaniacpat> ?
<simonpca> [nige] : no, you cannot be kicked for pasting a link, beause in the topic of the channel, "Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ "
<guem> monomaniacpat: just add the name of the module (you probably did modprobe <module_name> before)
<monomaniacpat> guem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13068 - does this mean I haven't make installed?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: its probably ipw2200
<metalhedd> I want to build mplayer with amr support, which apparently requires it to be recompiled, when I recompiole it though, I dont get nearly as many features as the pre-packaged mplayer has. only 4 video output methods. etc.
<metalhedd> is there a way to compile it with the same settings at the deb?
<guem> monomaniacpat: not the file.. there sould be a name for the module
<fyrestrtr> metalhedd: ./configure --help should tell you what options you can supply
<monomaniacpat> guem: how do I find it out?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: paste the output of lsmod
<guem> is there a INSTALL/README in the driver directory ?
<fyrestrtr> ice-t: I don't know about your problem, sorry. I know on mine it worked because I never did install anything php4 related.
<fyrestrtr> guem: is he using a custom compiled module for his wireless?
<guem> fyrestrtr: i guess so.. he did make install at some point
<fyrestrtr> guem: should have used modules-install :(
<fyrestrtr> because I don't think he installed the module at the right spot.
<Manifold> Guys, is there a bash command for listing the amount of RAM I have?
<fyrestrtr> Manifold: cat /proc/meminfo
<fyrestrtr> Manifold: or top
<erUSUL> Manifold: free o top
<gnomefreak> Manifold: top
<erUSUL> *or*
<Manifold> How do I make my terminal window full screen without using a mouse?
<gnomefreak> the good thing theres more than one command for allot of things in linux
<gnomefreak> ctrl+ + i think
<gnomefreak> ctrl+shift+ plus sign
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: the output of the lsmod relevant - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13070
<picca> does dapper support WPA?
<fyrestrtr> Manifold: if you like pretty stats, you can always install phpsysinfo, or cacti or something else that's a reporting engine.
<gnomefreak> exit
<gnomefreak> q
<Manifold> fyrestrtr: I'm trying to make linux work on an i486
<Seveas> picca, yes
<fyrestrtr> Manifold: okay? :)
<Manifold> fyrestrtr: And my mouse doesn't work because I only have one 5DIN socket in the back.
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: your module is called ieee80211_r8180
<picca> Seveas: does the network manager support WPA without tweaking anything
<monomaniacpat> will fyrestrtr and g be online in an hour?
<cabloz> is there a command that shows your distro version?
<fyrestrtr> cabloz: uname -a
<erUSUL> cabloz: cat /etc/lsb-release
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: I added iee... to etc/modules - right?
<gnomefreak> cabloz: lsb_release -a
<guem> monomaniacpat: online yes, dunno if i read you :)
<monomaniacpat> that will do it all?
<cabloz> thanks
<Manifold> Can you buy a 5DIN splitter?
<Manifold> Or does 5DIN not allow such a thing?
<monomaniacpat> ok, I'll give that a go and let you know in an hour - assuming, fyrestrtr, that that is all as it should be - ?
<fyrestrtr> monomaniacpat: /etc/modules etc/modules is not /etc/modules -- make sure you add it on the right spot!
<mbuf> on ubuntu dapper beta, while trying to login as root, i get "failed to run synaptic: wrong password"; my root password is correct when i use it in the terminal - what is wrong ?
<Wibble-> I know I am probably being exceptionally stupid... but I'm trying to find out exactly which characters are permitted in the local part of an email address... Can anyone tell me what they are?
<monomaniacpat> fyrestrtr: you mean I should gedit etc/modules? not /etc/modules?
<aurelienlehun> moi je suis en train de mater inside man en tc c sympa
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aurelienlehun> dsl salut a tous erreur de chan
* gnomefreak thinks that was french
* raptros-v76 knows it was.
<raptros-v76> but i dont know what was said
<raptros-v76> i failed french 2
<raptros-v76> and switched to latin 1
<guem> monomaniacpat: no the way around
<guem> monomaniacpat: /etc/modules is the right place
<sonic> hey, can anyone tell me how to log in as root in the terminal?  I cant remember =(
<fyrestrtr> !tell sonic about root
<fyrestrtr> sonic: sudo [enter command here]  is the shortcut to run a command as root
<fyrestrtr> okay, brb
<monomaniacpat> OK *restarts* see you in an hour or so
* gnomefreak wonders why it takes an hr or so to reboot :(
<raptros-v76> did you fix the dns timout?
<Seveas> picca, depends on your driver
<gnomefreak> gm Seveas
<raptros-v76> gnomefreak: if you look at the conf file for sometihng or other, there is a commented out line: timout 3
<imc_> Hi, is there a gnome equivalent of Klipper
<gnomefreak> raptros-v76: huh?
<Manifold> Wibble- : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-mail_address
<raptros-v76> gnomefreak: does it hang up on configure network interfaces
<raptros-v76> it takes a while?
<Wibble-> thanks Manifold
<gnomefreak> raptros-v76: you lost me im not having issues
<raptros-v76> ok
<Manifold> Wibble- : Wikipedia is your friend.
<Wibble-> Manifold, I know - I just MUST get used to looking on it first... sometimes google shows it up, but if google doesn't, I don't tend to look!
<Wibble-> thanks though :)
<imc_> Anyone know a gnome equivalent of Klipper?
<erUSUL> !tell imc_ about repeat
<Manifold> Wibble- : No problem. :]  Why do you want to know?
<Manifold> !bootcamp
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Manifold
<Manifold> Heh.
<imc_> erUSUL, thanks very much but I thought I would rephrase
<Rorviker> I have created a raid5 array with mdadm, my cpu is running around 50% all the time and it's become really slow. Anyone know a solution for this ?
<Wibble-> Manifold, I'm writing something which needs a cookie with an email and other info in.  I figured I should just choose a non-email permitted char for the separation of this info
<erUSUL> imc_: no problem. what exactly does klipper in kde?
<imc_> clip board manager
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: its a clipboard app
<Manifold> Ok, Wibble-. Cool.
<gnomefreak> im blanking on the name of one in gnome
<Manifold> Guys, is it usual for an i486 to have 14mb of ram?
<imc_> gnomefreak, me too :) I'll head back to google for a bit
<guem> Manifold: my router is an 80486 with 12mb
<tsw> Manifold: I had 486 with 32mb
<Manifold> guem: Guess the 8/16/32/64 pattern kind of breaks down then..
<raptros-v76> ram can be added to anyway, (i think)
<Manifold> Would a PS/2 Y-adaptor work with a 5DIN>PS/2 adaptor?
<RootSnatch> hey guys
<aurelienlehun> kuchiki t la
<tsw> Manifold: 8+4 is 12
<RootSnatch> what is the linux version of ipconfig /all in windows?
<imc_> tsw can you prove that?
<RootSnatch> can anyone help me?
<Manifold> tsw: ^^
<slackern> RootSnatch: ifconfig?
<tsw> usually four simms, so 4+4 and 2+2
<RootSnatch> slackern: yes but I then want the dns servers that I am connecting to
<tsw> imc_: I can prove it wrong :)
<imc_> ^^
<sonic> guys, I'm trying to browse to a directory on my hardrive through the console, and its saying that it doesnt exsist, but it does
<slackern> RootSnatch: ahh check out /etc/resolv.conf
<guem> RootSnatch: ifconfig , cat /etc/resolv.conf, route -v
<rocky> zz
<sonic>  /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/Documents and Settings/
<Manifold> The spaces are giving you problem, I think.
<sonic> when I browse to /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/  and type "ls"   "Documents and Settings" shows up fine
<raptros-v76> is /tmp even on the hardrive?
<Manifold> Tried tabbing after you type docu, sonic?
<raptros-v76> then "cd Documents\ and
<sonic> ah
<raptros-v76> then "cd Documents\ and\ Settings"
<sonic> I didnt realise I could do that outwith quake 3, lol
<raptros-v76> without quotes
<Manifold> Outwith quake?
<falcon3> Anyone know how to enable TV OUT with S Video on my ubuntu laptop with Ati Mobility Radeon 9700 ?
<simonpca> sonic: try cd /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/"Document And Settings"
<sonic> nah, tab doesnt seem to work, just gives me a system beep
<Manifold> !bsd
<ubotu> Manifold: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rocky> okay I'm outta here cya all later
<Manifold> Same.
<markl> is anyone here familiar with the forcedeth driver & gigabit
<sonic> sorry guys, compiz froze my screen for a long time there
<sonic> just trying what simonpca suggested now
<simonpca> sonic: on unix systems, arguments are separated by.. spaces
<sonic> try cd /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/"Document And Settings" didnt work, it just gives me ">"
<sonic> obviously without the "try"
<tourent> if you're going to use an old machine as an X client in Ubuntu, do you just do the "server" installs on each client?
<sonic> is there any way to overcome the spacing issue then?
<XiXaQ> if I install the live-cd to harddrive, will the system be very slow, or approximately the same as installing the system using the installation cd?
<kingspawn> XiXaQ: the latter
<bimberi> sonic: put the while path in the double quotes
<XiXaQ> kingspawn, is it very difficult?
<kingspawn> XiXaQ: no, you should manage :)
<whiter> anyone use xfce?
<gnomefreak> whiter: yes sometimes
<whiter> how can i permanently remove the second taskbar at the top of the screen
<gnomefreak> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<sonic> bimberi:  I just get -bash: cd: /tmp/disks-conf-hda1/Documents: No such file or directory
<XiXaQ> kingspawn, I can't use the installation cd, you see. It stops. But live-cd works just fine, so I thought I'd try that.
<gnomefreak> whiter: right click it and remove?
<gnomefreak> whiter: you mean the menu bar at top?
<whiter> yea
<bimberi> sonic: are you using: cd "/tmp/disks-conf-hda1/Document And Settings"   ?
<kingspawn> XiXaQ: sounds smart
<gnomefreak> whiter: im assuming right click it and remove panel or something along those lines (not in xfce atm) and why do you have that in breezy?
<whiter> what xfce?
<gnomefreak> whiter: xfce with breezy has the menu bar at top?
<tourent> does gdm come standard with the server install?
<whiter> yes gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> tourent: no no gui is installed with server install
<gnomefreak> whiter: i thought that xfce 4 was only one with it
<whiter> i did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<whiter> and it came with it
<tourent> !tell tourent about VNC
<sherz> Hi guys I would like to download a nice page about digitial photography and I tried to use wget -r www.nikonslrlearningcenter.com/  and it downloads a lot but there are still some .swf missing. How can I get all ?
<XiXaQ> kingspawn, what filesystems should I use? There are so many :)
<simonpca> XiXaQ: ext3
<kingspawn> XiXaQ: ext3 is a good one :)
<Seveas> sherz, wget -rp
<FennyLAP> hey guys.. will linux add hard drives on the fly
<FennyLAP> ?
<FennyLAP> I have installed linux on a single drive.. now I wanna add two more
<FennyLAP> cna I just plug em and reboot and it see em?
<XiXaQ> hmm. Isn't it possible to set mountpoints in GParted?
<kingspawn> FennyLAP: yes
<FennyLAP> ok
<FennyLAP> well then I kill two birds with one stone
<kingspawn> XiXaQ: nope
<XiXaQ> kingspawn, how do I do that?
<kingspawn> XiXaQ: the installer should ask for these things
<whiter> how can i see a list of packages used by ubuntu
<Klohunt> Whenever I start mplayer I get the error: "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.tff)." Can anyone help me?
<XiXaQ> kingspawn, is there an installer on live-cd?
<|lostbyte|> i need to update my kernel.. what do i do ?
<_jason> Klohunt: install mplayer-fonts package
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (to pull newest kernel for your release)
<_jason> whiter: are you using ubuntu or just interested?
<bosco> 
<whiter> im using ubuntu
<whiter> but with xfce
<Klohunt> _jason: thanks alot :D
<_jason> whiter: apt-cache search, aptitude search, synaptic
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: it will upgrade other applications too ?
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: as long as you keep sources.list file the same it will only grab latest kernel for your build in your version
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: yes
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: i just want a specific kernel version ?
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: kernel 2.6.16
<bimberi> whiter: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: you will be compiling that one
<Klohunt> I also installed mozilla-mplayer, but when I want to watch NASA TV (http://www.nasa.gov/externalflash/nasa_gen/) I get the error "  	 Your browser does not have the necessary plug-ins to view the NASATV Viewer. Please click here for more options to watch NASA TV. "
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: oh ! there is not precompiled version of it ?
<doms> any filipino here
<Klohunt> On my windows computer it streams to windows media player
<Godis> Hello
<Klohunt> shouldnt mplayer play it also?
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: no
<doms> any filipino here
<Godis> Someone Swedish here?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu doesnt offer 2.6.16
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: dappers kernel is 2.6.15
<Godis> I am looking for a site where I can download music...??
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: and 16 ?
<whiter> not here.
<whiter> actually
<andrewski> doms: #ubuntu-ph
<whiter> Godis: www.itunes.com
<bimberi> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: 16 is not offered by ubuntu
<whiter> or... www.napster.com
<whiter> :)
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: is it safe compiling one from kernel.org ?
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: you have to compile it
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: if you know what your doing yes its fairly safe
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: ok ! thanks..
<CanadianSnow> how do I take out crap in my system that I dont need???
<Godis> Thank you very much! =)
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: before you do i have seen issues with 2.6.16 dont know if they are still there
<_jason> CanadianSnow: sudo aptitude purge name_of_package
<gnomefreak> ^^^ just a frienld warning ;)
<CanadianSnow> ok, but how do I tell what I do and dont need?
<gnomefreak> _jason: you can purge with aptitude?
<_jason> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> oh good i didnt think you could ;)
<_jason> CanadianSnow: umm... that's entirely up to you to decide
<doms> is their somebody can give me a t-shirt of ubuntu i cant afford to buy
<doms> is their somebody can give me a t-shirt of ubuntu i cant afford to buy
<roryy> doms: please don't repeat yourself
<gnomefreak> doms: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_jason> doms: you don't have to type everything twice
<CanadianSnow> ok.... where would be the best place to check what i have and remove it? package man?
<roryy> CanadianSnow: synaptic
<roryy> CanadianSnow: sorry, that was a bit cryptic. system -> administration -> synaptic
<simonp> CanadianSnow: dpkg -l
<CanadianSnow> ok... thx
<_jason> CanadianSnow: what simonp said or you can use system > administration  > synaptic
<Klohunt> When it comes time in June, will a dapper upgrade be able to keep allof the programs and configuration I have on 5.10?
<Seveas> Klohunt, of course
<gnomefreak> Klohunt: it should
<Klohunt> Good :S
<Reddragon> Can some one help me with applications menu editor?
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: what is the issue with it?
<_jason> Reddragon: best to just state your problem
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: have you  patched a kernel before ?
<Klick_> hey all, when you "update-rc.d app1 defaults" then updated-rc.d app2 defaults  will app 1 start before app 2 definantly? or do they both try to start at the same time or how does it work.
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: nope
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: ok
<Reddragon> I can not add aegis to accessories even though it is ticked to be added
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: killall gnome-panel
<cluebie> hello I am brand new to ubunto and linux in general..I have a possibly silly question
<_jason> cluebie: ask it :)
<Reddragon> where do I do that from
<cluebie> cool jason thanks...I am trying to get to a command line...how???
<_jason> cluebie: applications > accessories > terminal
<bosco> gnomefreak, so i have to compile the dapper kernal i thought i just left it alone and did my updates
<bainer> it's called terminal in the menu
<cluebie> cool thanks!
<XiXaQ> there is no installer for live-cd.
<cluebie> man I swear I clicked on everything but that..
<roryy> Klick_: i believe the scripts in, say, /etc/rc2.d are run in string order (i.e., S10acpid runs before S20gdm) -- 'man update-rc.d' says the default number is 20. After that, it is probably alphabetical order.
<XiXaQ> not in the boot-menu anyway.
<bainer> anyone here have experiance with core duo chips and ubuntu? I know you have to use an SMP kernel, but do duo cores work as well in ubuntu as in windows?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bainer: better, if anything :)
<bainer> haha, great
<bainer> thanks
<Reddragon> from a terminal window
<gnomefreak> bosco: what me and |lostbyte| were talking about was not dappers kernel
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: yes terminal type killall gnome-panel
<Reddragon> completed now what?
<Reddragon> and thank you.
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: look see if it was added to menu
<Reddragon> No it is not there.
<sherz> No ideas with my wget -r problem ?
<Reddragon> I added firestarter and that showed up.
<cbx33> hi everyone
<cbx33> anyone here use scribus?
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: whats the name of the app you are trying to get to show up?
<cluebie> one last question...does Ubuntu not come with ruby installed or am I doing something wrong to run my scripts?
<gnomefreak> !info ruby
<ubotu> ruby: (An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.8.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<gnomefreak> cluebie: you have to install it
<Reddragon> Virus Scanner
<cluebie> ok no problem..thanks again...see ya
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: the name of it?
<Reddragon> aegis-virus-scanner
<alex_> hey i have dapper installed on my shuttle xpc st20g5 i installed the nvidia drivers through synaptic and edited my xorg.conf to use the nvidia modules now when my computer boots and its about to load gdm it stops at the nvidia splash screen and i am able to reboot with ctrl alt and delete but i cant kill x wit a ctrl alt and backspace
<CuriousCat> Has anyone tried using HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: if its in smeg you should beable to add it if its not in smeg than likely not happening
<alex_> i am also using an nvidia 6800gs pci express graphics cards
<Reddragon> smeg?
<gnomefreak> alex_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: smeg is the breezy menu editor
* gnomefreak personally would install alacarte
<CuriousCat> if so, how did you get the modem to work?
<Reddragon> yes it is and the box is ticked off but is it not there can not seem to add it.
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: look under system tolls
<gnomefreak> tools in menu
<XiXaQ> Will a 650 MB cd be sufficent for the dapper installation cd?
<Reddragon> yes did that and is there and box checked off.
<sonic> ok guys, I've finally managed to extract a file from the windows partition and put it on my desktop, now I just need to put it onto my usb drive, but I get the following problem    ""/home/soni...mV2.0.zip" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to read it."
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: uncheck it and recheck it or install alacarte ;)  im not real sure why its not adding it
<Reddragon> tried all that. forgive me am new to most
<gnomefreak> !alacarte
<ubotu> Alacarte Menu Editor is an easy-to-use menu editor for GNOME. Older versions were called smeg. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/alacarte/
<Reddragon> can you recommend a good virus scanner
<Introvert> clamav
<Kr0ntab> ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso = 618MB   /   647,129,088 b
<kevin1> I just got ubuntu installed... and set a root password using sudo... I am trying to go to system-->Administration-->Networking and get promted for root password and it fails... I am however logged in from the shell using that password
<Dr_Willis> Reddragon,  for what task?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Kr0ntab> should
<Kr0ntab> barely
<Reddragon> thanks
<XiXaQ> Kr0ntab, is the other sum the size on cd?
<Dr_Willis> most of the virus scanners for linux.. are designed to find windows viruses in files.
<Kr0ntab> nope.. output from ls -l
<Kr0ntab> thats the size in bits
<XiXaQ> Kr0ntab, ok. Will there be enough room on a 650MB cd?
<Edgy_Eft> hi
<guem> kevin1: you are prompted for the user password... it is using sudo
<Kr0ntab> yeah... I believe so.  barely.
<Reddragon> I installed firestarter fine. Do you suggest not worrying about virus or mail virus in linux?
<Edgy_Eft> how can I deactivate my wlan pc card by console?
<yggdrasil> sudo ifdown <interface>
<Edgy_Eft> if i do ifdown wlan0 the service is down, but my card is blinking anyway
<HymnToLife> Edgy_Eft> ifdown wlan0 <= or whatever the hell your WLAN interface name is
<_jason> Reddragon: don't execute random files you dont trust and you are ok
<hajuu_> hey how do I perminently disable a network device?
<kevin1> guem what is the difference betwen sudo and regular su... I am switching from red hat so I am completely familar with su
<Edgy_Eft> i want do deactivate it completely
<hajuu_> since my eth0 is interfering with my dialup connection
<hajuu_> and I have to disable it each time I go on the web, since I dont actually use it
<Reddragon> thanks
<eugman> what is the proc folder for?
<Introvert> kevin1: sudo is to use a specific command as a superuser
<Introvert> kevin1: Super User Do
<Introvert> sudo command
<Reddragon> I am looking for a linux mentor any one interested please email me candlevolt@suscom.net please
<kevin1> why is it not asking for my root password
<kevin1> and asking for my user password
<MenZa> kevin1: use your standard password.
<MenZa> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> Reddragon: we are here to help if you need anything please see #ubuntu
<Introvert> kevin1: Because the default Ubuntu sudo config is set up like that I believe
<Edgy_Eft> how can i unload the kernel modul for my wlan card?
<Edgy_Eft> in a running system environment
<Kr0ntab> http://www.courtesan.com/sudo/intro.html for info on sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Edgy_Eft: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<kevin1> i will do some reading.. thanks
<Hattori> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160726&page=2 keep getting this error, help please
<MenZa> Ubuntu 15.1: Kuddly Koala
<Edgy_Eft> i am looking for the modulename
<MenZa> ;D
<Kr0ntab> np kevin1
<MenZa> (Yes, I know it's "Cuddly", damnit)
<Edgy_Eft> dmesg dont list the modulname for my wlan card
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Edgy_Eft: lsmod
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Edgy_Eft: That lists all the loaded modules.
<Edgy_Eft> i cant fint it
<|Sivik|> hi all
<Kr0ntab> Edgy_Eft, what type of card do you have?
<feugan3333> Hi all. Has anyone got there mobile device to work over usb (such as copying file to you cell phone) on ubuntu?
<Edgy_Eft> [4294802.654000]  eth1: 3Com 11 Mbps Wireless LAN PC Card, port 140, irq 5, hw_addr 00:04:76:A5:96:E7
<Edgy_Eft> its working fine
<Edgy_Eft> but i want do deactivate it by console
<Introvert> feugan3333: Perhaps you have to mount your cell phone.
<|Sivik|> anyone here use to the bcm drivers?
<Kr0ntab> sudo ifdown eth1
<guem> ifconfig <if> down
<Dr_Willis> |Sivik|,  been trying to... no luck yet. :(
<Edgy_Eft> ok...ifconfig eth1 down is correct
<yggdrasil> is there some sort of web page interface to control iptables/monmontha firewall rules ?
<Edgy_Eft> but my card ist blinking anyway
<Edgy_Eft> and the service is shut down
<|Sivik|> Dr: what kernel are you using?
<Edgy_Eft> but my card is not deactivated
<Dr_Willis> yggdrasil,  could always try webmin.
<yggdrasil> hmmm...
<feugan3333> Introvert: How do I find out what the device name is?
<Dr_Willis> |Sivik|,  not sure - the laptop is downstairs. the latest 386 one I think
<HymnToLife> yggdrasil> firestarter
<Kr0ntab> ifdown will also do things like a dhcp release... and shut down media access.. just as a side note
<XiXaQ> If I install 5.04, is it possible to update the system to 5.10 or 6.06 automatically while the system is running?
<slackern> Edgy_Eft: maybe you could check out /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add the module there?
<yggdrasil> firestarter ?
<Dr_Willis> firestarter has a web interface?
<DBO> XiXaQ, yes, but it will require a reboot
<Introvert> feugan3333: try running dmesg after you plug it in, I don't have a cellphone but it probably uses an SCSI harddrive. You might want to try dmesg | grep /dev/sd*
<Nogimics> yes it does Dr_Willis
<slackern> Edgy_Eft: Then it shouldn't be loaded since it's blacklisted
<XiXaQ> DBO, but will it require manual configuration on my part?
<Dr_Willis> heh - i just toyed with it.. never noticed that feature
<DBO> XiXaQ, a couple clicks...
<yggdrasil> thanks ill try it guys
<Introvert> feugan3333: Also, it's also wise to use mount -t so you can specify the filesystem (Often vfat)
<Edgy_Eft> i just want to activate my card, when i need the card
<XiXaQ> DBO, ok. The installation cd seems to be incompatible with my system you see. But I know that 5.04 works, cause I installed it once.
<Dutchy> shame there still is no up-to-date implementation of the msn protocol :( not because i need it or like it but because all my friends use it... having a client that doesnt show the 'comments' is frustrating
<yggdrasil> oh wait its a gui fron end ... i want to be able to acces it remoely
<Edgy_Eft> now the card is alway on
<DBO> XiXaQ, what do you mean incompatible?
<DBO> didnt we work on this one?
<XiXaQ> DBO, well it doesn't work. :)
<DBO> what goes wrong?
<Introvert> Dutchy: Try Gaim 2.0.0 beta3, it's not in the repositories
<Introvert> I don't think, anyway
<DBO> its not
<Kr0ntab> Edgy_Eft, if your "link" light is still blinking... that just means your radio is on.  The radio is different than yer interface being configured as up/down.  thats a physical thing fromn the motherboard/card
<slackern> Edgy_Eft: Hmm, if you add it to blacklist the module won't be loaded, and if you want to bring up the card again just add a # before the modulename in blacklist file and modprobe modulename.
<XiXaQ> DBO, when I try to install, it seems to go into an infinite loop when setting up primary installation repository or something?
<Introvert> I'm sure there are debian packages lying around for it.
<feugan3333> Introvert: Thanks for your help, I've been trying to get gnokii to work, but I think I will try something simpler such as obexftp.
<yggdrasil> webmin hasstuff for iptables ?
<Dutchy> Introvert, you sure that has it? does it use MSNP11?
<DBO> XiXaQ, ok, so you want to install hoary and update to breezy (and in a month or so, dapper)
<slackern> Edgy_Eft: What is the name of the module for that card btw?
<Introvert> Dutchy: I don't use it, but I'm 90% sure it uses whatever the latest it. I KNOW it supports comments, those lame animation thingie, etc
<Edgy_Eft> i dont know...i cant find the card
<Edgy_Eft> pcmcia_core            44932  4 poldhu_cs,pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<Edgy_Eft>  ?
<Introvert> Dutchy: The final version of GAIM 2.0.0, or beyond should support voice and video aswell.
<XiXaQ> DBO, it keeps saying that my locale is up to date, and that nothing is downloaded, updated, removed or installed. Then it sais the same thing about iso-something and then it goes back to the locale again.
<Edgy_Eft> i use a poldhu_cs driver
<Dutchy> Introvert, ok, thanks for the info
<Edgy_Eft> pcmcia                 24584  5 poldhu_cs
<Edgy_Eft> poldhu_cs              29464  1
<Edgy_Eft> from lsmod
<XiXaQ> DBO, I want to have ubuntu on my harddrive. Running an os from a cd is not very efficient you know. :)
<DBO> XiXaQ, yeah, for hoary to update you have to modify your sources.list to says breezy instead of hoary
<Edgy_Eft> i can deactivate the card perfect with sudo cardinfo and click on eject
<Edgy_Eft> but i want the consol command
<DBO> XiXaQ, rumor has it that dappers update will update the sources.list automatically
<Edgy_Eft> and i cant find it
<XiXaQ> DBO, how stable is dapper? Perhaps I should download the installation cd for that first?
<Edgy_Eft> which console command does sudo cardinfo while klicking on eject?
<DBO> XiXaQ, its stable, but updates do break things from time to time, and some people have hosed boxes that way
<DBO> its beta software
<DBO> and should be treated as such
<DBO> ubotu, tell DBO about enter
<SAM_theman> what repostitory are there for 5.10?
<Edgy_Eft> i just need the console command, because on my server i will have no monitor for clicking
<raphael_> hello
<JonathanKent> !TkCximage
<ubotu> JonathanKent: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<JonathanKent> am
<DBO> !tell SAM_theman about repos
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: The console command for what?
<Edgy_Eft> deactivating my wlan card
<raphael_> need help loading common packages with automatix
<Edgy_Eft> if i do sudo cardinfo i can klick on eject
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: Is it plugged in via pcmcia?
<Edgy_Eft> yes
<JonathanKent> Hello, i want to run my amsn but he has a error the TkCximage ??
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: Then unload your pcmcia kernel module if your not using it for anything.
<DBO> JonathanKent, have you considered GAIM instead?
<Edgy_Eft> sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop?
<JonathanKent> i dont want the gaim
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: Well, modprobe -r pcmcia would be better
<raphael_> need  help installing common packages with automatix
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: That starts it at boot, you need to do a
<JonathanKent> ?
<Edgy_Eft> FATAL: Module pcmcia is in use.
<Edgy_Eft>  ;)
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: rc-update remove pcmcia default
<Introvert> try that
<johndoe> how do i determine, wheter my bluetooth keyboard is a hid device? (or recognized as such)
<Dr_Willis> raphael_,  best advice.. dont use automatix.
<JonathanKent> Hello, i want to run my amsn but he has a error the TkCximage ??
<raphael_> why?
<JonathanKent> !TkCx
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JonathanKent
<Dr_Willis> raphael_,  it does nasty things.
<Introvert> Edgy_Eft: Any output on it?
<raphael_> o.k thank's Dr.
<Dr_Willis> raphael_,  used tobe a huge thread on it on the forums.. in short.. its best to not use it.
<JonathanKent> One people can help me?
<Edgy_Eft> i just ifdown eth1
<Dr_Willis> i hear that 'easyubuntu' is a better tool.. but i feel its BEST to learn how to do the setups yourself.
<Introvert> JonathanKent: /join #amsn
<Edgy_Eft> FATAL: Module pcmcia is in use.
<raphael_> o.k thank's again
<Edgy_Eft> ifdown is not working
<Dr_Willis> JonathanKent,  check the wiki/forums on ubuntu homepage. is a good start
<johndoe> is somebody here successfully using a bluetooth keyboard
<Edgy_Eft> this is no problem of ifconfig. it is a problem of cardmgr
<Edgy_Eft> i see
<magnus_1986> Why is the op named Ubugtu instead of Ubuntu? Does that word have a meaning (like Ubuntu)?
<raphael_> is there a online manual  or pdf file for ubuntu?
<slackern> Edgy_Eft: sorry had to go and make food so afk quickly
<kbrooks> magnus_1986: Ubugtu is a channel bot
<Edgy_Eft> thanks ;)
<Edgy_Eft> anyway
<_jason> raphael_: help.ubuntu.com (also available in system > help), wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kr0ntab> Edgy_Eft, whats yer goal... simply to turn off the radio LED?
<roryy> magnus_1986: it's just a clever name. it's a bot related to bug-tracking, afaik
<raphael_> thank's jason
<Edgy_Eft> i am reading manpages.....
<Edgy_Eft> but this is not realy what i want :)
<Fuelbottle> X crashes all the time, I have to ssh in to my computer every few hours to kill X because it stops accepting keyboard and mouse event, though I can still move the mouse cursor around but nothing happens
<Kr0ntab> what do you need to do?
<_jason> magnus_1986: Ubugtu is a bug bot, he can fetch bugs and tell us what they are (not in this channel though i believe).  Here he has teh duties of protecting us from other bots :)
<magnus_1986> _jason and kbrooks thanks.
<Fuelbottle> I just do a kill -9 on X to get back to the login screen and it works again
<eod_punk> hello all
<magnus_1986> eod_punk hello
<eod_punk> anyone familure with ndiswrapper?
<magnus_1986> Correct me if I'm mistaken but isnt this mozilla API?
<eneried> hello,
<eneried> how are you?
<eugman> If I want  to multitask with multiple terminal programs should I just the tty1 through 6 or is there a way to do it with one terminal.
<eugman> er just use..
<eod_punk> I'm doing good just trying to work on this before i have to do someo outside stuff
<roryy> eugman: use screen
<magnus_1986> _jason oh now I get it, U'bug'tu
<Remenic> is it possible to see an install/update history somewhere?
<_jason> eugman: append & to the command
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  you mean like 'screen' :P
<Remenic> an install/update log actually
<_jason> eugman: or screen, deppends on what exactly you are doing :)
<Dr_Willis> bash has job controlls, use screen, or twin, or use different terms :P
<roryy> screen is the super-ultra-wonderfullest terminal app ever.
<Dr_Willis> roryy,  its handy. :P
<Dr_Willis> I just wonder why mc seems to take forever to startup in screen
<Fuelbottle> it's really annoying that ubuntu is *more* unstable than windows 98
<_jason> Remenic: if you use aptitude, it logs to /var/log/aptitude
<Kr0ntab> eugman, in addition to eugman.... if yer working in the 'vi' editor... :sh will also take you to a command line while working the file in the background.  :q to leave the shell and return to your file.
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Kr0ntab> in addition to _jason
<Dr_Willis> Fuelbottle,  never noticed it being unstable at all.
<eneried> how to enable 7zip in the gnome archive manager?
<_jason> !7zip
<ubotu> You can use the Archive Manager to open 7zip files, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression for more info
<sonic> ok guys, I've finally managed to extract a file from the windows partition and put it on my desktop, now I just need to put it onto my usb drive, but I get the following problem    ""/home/soni...mV2.0.zip" cannot be copied because you do not have permissions to read it."
<Dr_Willis> !7zip
<Fuelbottle> it is for me, I have to kill X every few hours by sshing into the machine because X stops woerking
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<eneried> !7zip
<Dutchy> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=405479 <= Which file do I need? im pretty new with these things... im guessing the compressed Source files but im not sure
<Dr_Willis> 'it is for you' - sounds like a X driver/config issue to me.
<_jason> ubotu said !7zip already :)
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<eod_punk> tar
<Dr_Willis> i saw some 7zip tool for linux.. but i cant rember where.
<sonic> anyone?
<roryy> !info p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: (7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 4.20-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1384 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<biovore> Dr_Willis: I have it installed.. but I don't remember where I got the exec from...  its a stand alone executable
<scifi> hey guys just installed flash player for firefox, but ff still says the plugin needs to be installed if i visit a site with flash content :P
<JonathanKent> i am put sudo apt-get install gcc because i am dont have gcc i am try again but he has the error another error checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<eneried> thanks roryy! ;)
<kingspawn> JonathanKent: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> !b-s
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> rumour has it, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<scifi> any ideas guys ?
<Fuelbottle> has anyone tried the nvidia drivers from nvidia's website?
<jbzz> Problem: with PostgreSQL 8.0.3  using pgAdmin3  and Ubuntu 5.10  while using the Query Tool my cursor will often change to a plus sign with a 90 degree angle above and to the left of the plus.  The cursor moves but I cannot click anything.  The keyboard often becomes unresponsive.
<HymnToLife> !no b-e is <reply> No make ? You need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-ger install build-essential.
<ubotu> HymnToLife: okay
<kingspawn> HymnToLife: type in apt-get
<LinuxJones> Fuelbottle: you'll have to re-compile the nvidia binaries every time the kernel get's an upgrade.
<kingspawn> s/type/typo
<HymnToLife> damn, thanks :p
<kingspawn> :)
<HymnToLife> !no b-e is <reply> No make ? You need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<ubotu> okay, HymnToLife
<eugman> Hey if I'm in in one of the terminals does the gui still take up as many resources as if I were looking at it? Basically Does not looking as gnome make it work faster?
<LinuxJones> Fuelbottle: the nvidia binaries in Ubuntu don't work for you ?
<HymnToLife> eugman> I don't think so
<|Sivik|> Dr: i just got the bcm43xx to work
<HymnToLife> the GUI is still running
<scifi> hey guys just installed flash player for firefox, but ff still says the plugin needs to be installed if i visit a site with flash content :P
<Fuelbottle> LinuxJones, X crashes every few hours so I have to ssh into the computer to kill it, I thought maybe they could be the problem?
<|Sivik|> Dr_Willis: it works
<LinuxJones> eugman: are you running Dapper or Breezy ?
<|Sivik|> scifi: do youhave yumex installed?
<Dr_Willis> |Sivik|,  heh - A+
<johndoe> anybody successfully running a bluetooth keyboard
<|Sivik|> Dr: what have you been having problems with?
<scifi> |Sivik|: er dont know :P
<eugman> breezy
<|Sivik|> scifi: go and install yumex
<XiXaQ> how can I unmount the Live-cd when running from it? Is it possible?
<LinuxJones> Fuelbottle: what errors is xorg outputting ? is it a hard lockup or gnome just freezes ?
<|Sivik|> after you install, run it and go to repos and force i386
<|Sivik|> and then go to search and type flash
<|Sivik|> and the flash-plugin will show up, install it and it will work
<eugman> XiXaQ I don't think it is. I think you need a cd that's small enough to load entirely into ram like puppylinux.
<XiXaQ> I'll just have to wait and see I guess.
<LinuxJones> eugman: Dapper has some kernel optimizations set that will dramatically speed up your desktop responsivness.
<JonathanKent> i have another error configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev
<|Sivik|> scifi: does that make sense
<scifi> |Sivik| : i ran ,  sudo apt-get install yumex, but package wasnt found, whats the package name for it?
<aze45> hi all, i got a problem logging to wiki.ubuntu.com with my launchpad account, any idea ?
<|Sivik|> do apt-cache search yumex
<Fuelbottle> LinuxJones: it's very weird, I can move the mouse cursor but not click anything but the screen stops updating all running programs and keyboard doesn't work either can't even ctrl+alt+f1 to go to console, the only thing that works is to ssh in from another computer and kill x
<|Sivik|> scifi: there is a problem
<JonathanKent> i have another error configure: error: Unable to find Tcl directory or Tcl package is not tcl-dev ??
<hosler> I leave my Ubuntu Server on and my memory is slowly being eaten away. Help!
<|Sivik|> do you even have tcl instaled?
<JonathanKent> i am dont think no
<Dr_Willis> JonathanKent,  fire up synaptic and install the tcl-dev stuff then
<JonathanKent> because he say the error dont have
<LinuxJones> Fuelbottle: you can change the xorg driver to "vesa" let the system  run and see if it still has problems. That will tell you if it's a buggy nvidia driver.
<Edgy_Eft> rc-update remove pcmcia default
<aze45> any official site admin here ?
<scifi> |Sivik|: dont know lol :P
<Edgy_Eft> "command not found"
<|Sivik|> scifi: let me find it fo you
<Dr_Willis> Edgy_Eft,  you are usign Gentoo Commands.
<hosler> Fuelbottle: I have had trouble with ubuntu and nvidia drivers too.
<Dr_Willis> Edgy_Eft,  ubuntu uses the sysv system. not gentoos system
<Edgy_Eft> i copied from here
<|Sivik|> are you in the 386 kernel in ubunto
<|Sivik|> i am crazy
<|Sivik|> wrong os
<scifi> |Sivik|: did a search and found alot of different tcl packages :P
<eugman> LinuxJones, I'm just doing a full backup right now which makes my cpu fun at full capacity so I'm saving resouces by doing everything with the terminal right now. I know I'm saving something by using tt++, irssi, links2. I was just wondering if just pessing ctrl + alt + f1 saved resources by virtue of not seeing the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> then someone is confused. :P lol..  lets see
<|Sivik|> scifi: are you running a i386 kernel or a 32-bit ff
<Fuelbottle> hosler: they crashed X?
<hosler> Fuelbottle: sometimes
<|Sivik|> Dr: yes i am confused
<Dr_Willis> heh heh.. ok..
<ubuntulnx> im running ubuntu hoary on a desktop and im trying to get suspend to disk to work (etc/acpi/hibernate.sh).. sofar no luck,.. system shuts down, but directly comes back with a login dialog.. any pointers?
<Dr_Willis> thats a relief
<scifi> |Sivik|: version 1.5.0.2, so i think its 32bit
<|Sivik|> scifi: apt-get install swf-player
<LinuxJones> eugman: the resources are still being used as they are running in the background, the preemptive kernel in Dapper makes a quite noticable increase in desktop response.
<|Sivik|> does it say either 686 or 386?
<|Sivik|> in the help, show version
<|Sivik|> about ff
<lantzilla> anyone know of a synaptic VLC player?
<lantzilla> package that is
<|Sivik|> apt-get install swf-player
<scifi> |Sivik|: ok installed swf-player, ff is 1686
<scifi> i686*
<|Sivik|> and now run apt-get install libflash-mozplugin
<scifi> |Sivik|: k done
<|Sivik|> now go to www.nhl.com to test to see if its installed correctly
<scifi> |Sivik|: seems fine, no plugin needing installed messages, TY :)
<|Sivik|> yw
<scifi> |Sivik|: hmmm hold on.... when i go to http://www.idsoftware.com/ i still get plugin needed
<|Sivik|> what about www.nhl.com?
<|Sivik|> then click on the think that says install plugin
<GazzaK> is the latest version of gdesklets (0.35.3) going to be added to Automatix or synaptic?
<|Sivik|> and go download it and install it manually
<lantzilla> hello. Anyone know if there is either a synaptic package or a compiled binary for VLC?
<Godis> Does anyone know any program for free downloads of mp3 and movies??
<scifi> |Sivik|: ty, installed fine :)
<LinuxJones> GazzaK: it's in Dapper
<Taa5i_> Is there a good method to install ubuntu ont a notebook without a CD drive, please?
<ubuntulnx> im running ubuntu hoary on a desktop and im trying to get suspend to disk to work (etc/acpi/hibernate.sh).. sofar no luck,.. system shuts down, but directly comes back with a login dialog.. any pointers?
<GazzaK> oh cool, another push to get Dapper :)
<LinuxJones> Godis: this isn't the place to ask that question
<eugman> Godis Is that an eyepatch you are wearing?
<GazzaK> thanks LinuxJones
<|Sivik|> scifi: did you install to the correct folder?
<LinuxJones> GazzaK: Dapper is awesome
<scifi> |Sivik|: i dont know it just installed and flash works fine on http://www.idsoftware.com/ now
<eugman> Yeah dapper is awesome but they better get that udev crap working right before june.
<GazzaK> LinuxJones, erm, as a newbie, would it be foolish to upgrade to Dapper before it is released?
<|Sivik|> ok
<|Sivik|> then thats all that matters
<LinuxJones> GazzaK: best to wait, but it's quite stable for me
<DBO> GazzaK, yes, wait please
<eugman> Gazzak, At the very least don't do anything remotely risky without good backups.
<eugman> Godis, legaltorrents.com Has free music and movies that are completely legal as they are released under the creative commons a free license similar to the gpl.
<eugman> Oh he left again
<kbrooks> any amd64 user here?
<|Sivik|> kbrooks: yes
<DBO> yo
<Fuelbottle> uhm, every time I start gnome it tries to execute /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon , but I don't even have a control-center folder
<simonp_> yes
<kbrooks> |Sivik|: pm
<|Sivik|> kbrooks: but i haven't installed the x86_64 version of ubuntu yet
<kbrooks> |Sivik|: er, nm
<kbrooks> simonp_: are you an amd64 user?
<LinuxJones> kbrooks: I was in amd64 before switching back, it wasn't worth the hastle :(
<DBO> kbrooks, I use k7 core because 32-bit chroot is a pain
<simonp_> kbrooks: yes, but i use i386
<kbrooks> hm
<|Sivik|> pm kbrooks
<kbrooks> ok, any amd64 users here, please type: python -c "import os; print repr(os.uname())"
<GazzaK> thanks folks, i'll wait
<GazzaK> good advice
<slackern> kbrooks: i know that i installed the i386 version instead of amd64 on my friends pc because i had to many problems with amd64
<biovore> ('Linux', 'Mika', '2.6.12-amd64-arcmsr', '#4 Wed Feb 15 00:21:40 EST 2006', 'x86_64')
<simonp_> kbrooks: ('Linux', 'simon64', '2.6.12-10-386', '#1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006', 'i686')
<kbrooks> biovore: ty
* Dr_Willis agrees with slackern 
<slackern> then i switched it to i686 kernel.
<scifi> is Quake III Arena 1.32b-2 for linux the full-game ?
<biovore> no.. you need the CD still for all the data files
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  i doubt if it has the official data files.
<graveson> anyone here using giganews can recommend a good newsreader for ubuntu linux
<slackern> but i haven't tried the beta2 as 64bit but the perfomance increase wasn't worth all the hassle for me.
<LinuxJones> graveson: pan
<LinuxJones> graveson: it's much like Forte Agent
<scifi> so Q3 has not been released as GPL?
<Juhaz> q3 _engine_ has
<Juhaz> the game data files, no
<graveson> linuxjons:thank you
* subspace is away: holiday
<|Sivik|> anyone here get 3d working for ati video cards?
<scifi> Juhaz: wud it be possible to download the engine, then run any of the Q3 free mods ?
<minerale> When I mount an ntfs drive, it always defaults to 700 permission for everything, I've tied changing umask, but It still defaults to that, how can that be changed?
<Juhaz> scifi, depends on the mod, if it's a tc that doesn't depend on any original game files from quake, then yes
<eugman> minerale It automounts the partition correct?
<|Sivik|> how do i get 3d acc on an ati card?
<s1gnal> I just did a new ubuntu install and I am applying updates. I appear to be hung while trying to install a new kernel, I see "Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 (2.6.12-10.30)
<zyth> so can anyone explain to me why ubuntu install can boot off of a cdrom, load everything, but then FAIL to find the cdrom to do the bulk of the install? ;)
<slackern> !fglrx
<s1gnal> It has been that way for 30 minutes and there is no disk activity? Would it be safe to kill the process and restart updates again?
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zyth> but a livecd boots and runs fine?
<|Sivik|> but does it actually work, every time i try to run it, it won't load my x session
<Pf123> Hi guys
<slackern> btw guys, is there a way to record a movie of a desktop instead of  a plain screenshot to show animations and such?
<mud> ATI drivers http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<LinuxJones> zyth: you sure it's not your networking not being detected is the problem ?
<aridese> hi guys, flashplayer in mozilla doesn't play sound (but everything else does)
<zyth> LinuxJones, positive.
<aridese> what could be the problem?
<fid> has anyone installed gallery2 remote with ubuntu?
<zyth> LinuxJones, it's really very odd.
<|Sivik|> mud: i never can get it to work and i'm no longer in breezy
<LinuxJones> slackern: istanbul but it doesn't work very well for me
<Pf123> Q:  I dont have ubuntu yet, but will have it soon.  If I install ubuntu on an 80gb hdd and leave windows running on my other harddrive, how easy is it to switch between operating systems?
<eugman> Aridese, Is it flash 7 or flahs 8?
<minerale> eugman: nope, it does not automount it, I'm mounting it manually, but all the partitions default to 700 for root
<aridese> eugman, i don't know, probably 7 because i apt-getted it
<|Sivik|> Pf123: all you have to do is reboot the system and choose which operating system you want
<|Sivik|> Pf123: its that easy
<s1gnal> Pf123: Grub will take care of that for you, just make sure you resize your partitions accordingly when you install
<mud> are you in dapper ? |Sivik|
<slackern> LinuxJones: ok thanks i wanted to show xgl and such a bit better will have a look at it.
<LinuxJones> zyth: I have never heard of that before, it's not a usb cdrom is it ?
<eugman> aridese, I mean what you are trying to run. If it's flash 8 then it's too new and you can't do much about it.
<aridese> eugman, flash 7
<|Sivik|> mud: yes
<zyth> LinuxJones, no, it is however a powerbook, but #ubuntu-ppc is so dead, I asked here.
<Pf123> I have to make partitions for ubuntu?
<|Sivik|> Pf123: you can do that in the installation of ubuntu
<mud> |Sivik|, dont forget fglrxconfig after you install then reboot and it should work
<Pf123> But do i need to?
<simonp_> Pf123: very easy, use vmware
<s1gnal> anyone have any ideas on my kernel problem? It looks like the updater is hung, but Im not sure and I dont want to kill the process and hose something
<LinuxJones> slackern: you might want to have a look at wink >> http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<eugman> Minerale I know you can change it manually using gksudo nautilus but I don't know how to make it so when you mount it the default is different.
<Pf123> Also, im assuming to get grub to boot to pick between winxp and ubuntu i have to set my 80gb hdd to boot first?
<minerale> there exists a ubuntu wiki page that has tutorials for automatically creating the fstab file.. trying to find it
<Taa5i_> Is there a good way to install ubuntu onto a laptop with no CD rom drive, please?
<|Sivik|> no you don't pf123
<LinuxJones> slackern: unfortunately is saves files in shite flash format :(
<eck> Taa5i_: I did it by doing a bootstrap install
<eugman> Taa5i_ you can do a net install via floppy I believe.
<zyth> Taa5i_, write the ISO image to a USB device with rawrite, boot off of it, then do a networked install.
<|Sivik|> sinonp: can i use vmware for an os that is already installed?
<Xenguy> here it is: http://www.mybittorrent.com/music/bittorrent_236740.html
<Pf123> siviki:  how would that work then, wouldnt it just boot xp if i set it to boot from my winxp harddrive? ^o)
<Xenguy> sorry, ww
<simonp_> |Sivik|: probably, but difficult to get it right
<scifi> does anyone know if ffs default download manager will resume a file if u stop/start downloading ?
<kingspawn> it should resume
<simonp_> |Sivik|: vmware can access physical partition
<simonp_> |Sivik|: no problem to access ntfs partition
<LinuxJones> zyth: google or the forums boards might be your best bet
<eck> Taa5i_: you can also make a bootable usb drive, install sarge, and then dist-upgrade to breezy or dapper
<|Sivik|> ok
<|Sivik|> so i can run an os with vm wihout reinstalling the os?
<Pf123> eck, bootable usb drive, that means i could empty my 5g mp3 player and get an os to boot from it?
<zyth> LinuxJones, okay.  Just figured I'd check.  OS X is getting kludgy on my ol PB
<eck> Pf123: yes; i have a 1GB bootable flash drive with debian
<Taa5i_> eck: Thank you, I'll try to get that working.  The Laptop only has USB1, however, I'm not sure it supports booting from USB device.
<fid> http://gallery.menalto.com/wiki/Gallery_Remote can anyone take a look at that link and tell me which one is best to download for ubuntu?
<simonp_> |Sivik|: you can do so, but it may ruin your windows boot partition
<eck> Taa5i_: you might be able to do a PXE installation, but I've never managed to get that working
<|Sivik|> simonp: so the only thing is i wouldn't be able to boot with windows anymore?
<LinuxJones> zyth: ahh
<Papageno> What is a good newsgroup reader application?
<invitado3> HOLA
<zyth> Papageno, tin.
<Papageno> Thank you
<invitado3> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<antoniojulio> yo lo hablo y escribo
<Chri[s] > Why does my computer go "DIng Dong"
<simonp_> |Sivik|:it's safer to use fresh install windows on vmware than using existing partition
<|Sivik|> ok
<Chri[s] > Sup Sivik
<|Sivik|> hey chris
<Chri[s] > Hey
<Papageno> Also, what can I use to part a partition like PartitionMagic for Windows?
<|Sivik|> are you the chris i think your are?
<simonp_> |Sivik| because vmware use different set of drivers on windows than your existing one
<Chri[s] > |Sivik|, did you ever work on those wireless access points ?
<|Sivik|> ok
<fid> how do i run sh scripts?
<zyth> Papageno, gparted
<Taa5i_> eck:  Is there a utility to boot up, that could then 'boot' from a USB drive?  That is, if the USB drive isn't supported as a boot device.
<fid> or install .bin files for that matter
<Papageno> zyth, thanks again
<|Sivik|> chirs: i have been trying to figure out how to use the bridge mode of the 1200
<ubuntulnx> fid, have a look at jalbum as well!
<Chri[s] > i think we might just need a wireless bridge
<|Sivik|> that might work, but does the school have one of those
<eck> Taa5i_: there might be; I would imagine that if you could install a bootloader onto a floppy disk, then you could boot off the floppy, and then use that boot loader to select a USB drive
<anilkumar> hi
<Dark-Night> dose the command 'su' log me in as 'root?
<eck> Taa5i_: I don't really know of any solutions thought that don't require you to already have access to a Linux machine
<zyth> Dark-Night, only if you enabled root
<Dark-Night> ah that would be it then :)
<anilkumar> Hi i have one problem with cron
<anilkumar> can anybody help me
<fid> ubuntulnx: what is jalbum?
<eck> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<stevietool> someone familiar with wireless failures?
<zyth> stevietool, yep
<stevietool> I got the following message: ipw2200 : failed to send wep_keu command
<buzzed> so ....
<ubuntulnx> another gallery/photo album generator fid
<fid> oh
<simonp_> Taa5i_: probably vmware can do that
<buzzed> ipod... podcast...
<s1gnal> Q: I just did a new ubuntu install and I am applying updates. I appear to be hung while trying to install a new kernel, I see "Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 (2.6.12-10.30), it has been that way for 45 minutes and there is no disk activity
<fid> well I use remote gallery for windows so I figured if i could get for ubuntu that would be great
<fid> apparently I have it i Just don't know how to install it
<scifi> i know support/continued development for linux americas army has ceased, but does the latest version still work? connect to game servers etc ?
<biovore> scifi: see icculus.org
<Dark-Night> Whish me luck ;)
<stevietool> zyth: when I wan't to bring my eth* up, I get ipw2200 : failed to send wep_key command
<ubuntulnx> fid, jalbum is java based, will work on osx,linux,windows
<zyth> stevietool, one sec, work calls, brb.
<LinuxJones> s1gnal: just close the app, open a terminal do apt-get clean apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<fid> is it for gallery2?
<fid> because I've already got gallery installed on the web server
<maruchan> i have question, is there a good program that burns non iso9660
<buzzed> anyway's what i want is to sync my podcasts on my nano where it removes the listened to podcasts and uploads the latest...
<maruchan> i when i try to burn on krb this error comes even thought it burns
<fid> i'm trying to install the remote java client that allows me to upload files to the galery without actually logging in to it via web browser
<maruchan> it dosent work
<falk0n> hello
<Chri[s] > How secure is ubuntu off a default account with ssh? like is there any exploits that allow root access or anything
<ubuntulnx> fid, jalbum generates the html and navigation thingies.. lots of cool (even flash based) themes.. you might want to google it and check it out..
<Dark-Night> it says i need to sort out my CC Compiler so that it can compile my Kernal. dose that mean i need to install my C++ Programming files, um like gcc etc?
<_jason> Is there a simple command for moving directory a to directory b (and backing up b).  Basically, I want the same effect 'mv --backup a b' has when a and b are files
<fid> how do i execute a bin file?
<monomaniacpat> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!
<_jason> fid: ./file.bin
<_jason> fid: (in the same directory)
<monomaniacpat> My goddamn wireless card won't work again!!!
<Dark-Night> A hammer helps me with that
<_jason> fid: you also may have to make sure it has executable permissions
<crimson> How do I access root with Dapper?
<Dark-Night> sudo -s
<monomaniacpat> guem: fyrs
<Dark-Night> su
<_jason> crimson: same as breezy, sudo -i
<_jason> Dark-Night: sudo -i is preferred
<monomaniacpat> guem: you there?
<Dark-Night> ok thanks :D
<Roberto> Hola, alguien habla espaol
<Dark-Night> whast the diffrence between -i and -s?
<kbrooks> ok, any i686 kernel users here, please type: python -c "import os; print repr(os.uname())"
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Dark-Night> whats*
<roryy> _jason: didn't quite follow what you want, but have you checked out rsync? might do what you want
<guem> monomaniacpat: yepp :)
<PantyTickler> hey
<_jason> Dark-Night: -i resets the environment variables, see man sudo :)
<am> hi yall
<monomaniacpat> why doesn't it work no more? *cries* i've restarted, tried it twice, reinstated the old interfaces file... followed the instructions from the same website, set it up by just shortcutting to the same commands I used earlier....
<guem> monomaniacpat: what exactly is the problem now?
<_jason> roryy: I'll try to explain a bit more.  if a and b are directories (in the same parent directory) and I do 'mv --backup a b' it complains it can't overwrite a directory.  However, if a and b are file, it renames a to b and renames b to b.~1~.  I want that same effect for directories
<madewokherd> os.uname() => ('Linux', 'wicket', '2.6.15-16-386', '#1 PREEMPT Mon Feb 20 16:38:26 UTC 2006', 'i686')
<crimson> How do I give the user root permission to access directories/files?  Or login root with Dapper?
<_jason> ubotu: tell crimson about sudo
<roryy> _jason: hmm. I see 'rsync' has a backup option
<whiter> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimson> passwd root didn't work
<Roberto> Hola
<_jason> crimson: read the wiki page please
<monomaniacpat> When I set the card up using 'networking' from the system menu it takes ages to enable the card and when it does the 'link' light on the card doesn't go on this time
<crimson> k
<jmoncayo> crimson, sudo su; passwd;
<minerale> I have installed the nvidia-glx-legacy package... but when the X server starts it still uses the 'old' default driver... dpkg-reconfigure is not doing anything either
<ubuntulnx> anyone know how to add a bit of ram to my video memory in ubuntu?
<fid> can someone tell me what the heck to do with a BIN file?
<_jason> fid: what are you trying to install?
<minerale> fid  sudo sh foo.bin
<fid> trying to install the remote gallery app
<Taa5i_> ubuntulnx: Try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg [I think is the name] 
<Taa5i_> Then it will give you a choice to assign RAM for video during that process
<Taa5i_> Just set however much you want and it'll shadow over RAM to play as vram
<jmoncayo> can i unsinstall a program with all the files and other programs it installed??
<Taa5i_> I used that all the time making servers with 2m onboard be able to run at decent resolusions.
<_jason> jmoncayo: how did you install it?
<ubuntulnx> Taa5i_, can i share my normal ram and add it to my video card there?
<jmoncayo> _jason, apt-get install
<roryy> _jason: yeah, i think 'rsync -ba a/ b' will do it (the trailing / is significant); -bav is the verbose version
<_jason> jmoncayo: then you can apt-get remove --purge packagename, but that will only remove the package and its config files.  Any dependencies installed will still be present, you may want to look into 'deborphan' and in the future consider using aptitude to install things (aptitude remembers dependencies installed with a package)
<_jason> roryy: thanks!
<jmoncayo> _jason, oki thanks
<antisocial_boris> how can i split up .zip files to get them small enough to send?
<roryy> antisocial_boris: split. read 'man split' or 'split --help'
<Taa5i_> ubuntulnx: There is a section during the reconfigure process that allows you to set that, yes.
<monomaniacpat> guem: any ideas?
<fid> minerale thanks
<ubuntulnx> i'll have a look, thx Taa5i_!!
<guem> monomaniacpat: na, not really :(
<Taa5i_> ubuntulnx: I cannot vouch for how well it might work for graphical performance, but if all you want is better resolution on a low-end card it works great.
<monomaniacpat> I must be doing something different - is there a quick way to view the commands I've entered other than /var/log/auth.log?
<ubuntulnx> Taa5i_, i have "resource" problems with mplayer, and figured it was due to the lack of video ram.. think my card carries 4MB ;-)
<Nadimar> yay!! got ubuntu working on my external hardrive =)
<Taa5i_> That may be what you're looking for, then.  But your mileage may vary ;)
<abu> hi
<am> After I installed some aplications with synaptic , rebooted , no X Desktop any more just the Text mode, any help?
<abu> what do u mean?
<eugman> Hey are there any windows compatible programs capable of opening a .dar file?
<abu> i don't no anyone
<am> I have a Text mode only
<am> the xserver-xorg has a faltal error
<whiter> !bittorrent
<ubotu> I guess bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Fuelbottle> ugh someone broke my mouse
<bbogart> Hey all, I have a question about evolution (on 5.10)
<Fuelbottle> I did apt-get upgrade and now the volume buttons on my mouse doesnt work in gnome anymore
<LinuxJones> eugman: there is kdar
<tarvid> how would i list the libraries a program loads?
<bbogart> does anyone know how I can disable the daemon parts of evolution, since I'd rather use jpilot for syncing and evolution is using too many resources.
<COMMAND_> I have some questions about turning a Dell Precision 420 running Ubuntu 5.10 into a fileserver.
<eugman> LinuxJones, I know this but let's say I have a .dar file and a windows installation , is there a way to open it?
<eugman> or can kde be run on windows
<bbogart> tarvid, "ldd [programe name] 
<LinuxJones> eugman: >> http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<am> eugman you wanna run KDE on Windows?
<Taa5i_> taarvid: ldd `which <program name`
<Venson> eugman: with kde4, i think they're hoping to release a windows version....but right now you can only run kde under windows using cygwin iirc
<COMMAND_> How do I get started?
<tarvid> bbogart, thanks
<COMMAND_> I ahve googled and checked the Ubuntu forums.
<Venson> oh no...not Determinist
<Determinist> lol
<Determinist> hey Venson
<Venson> hey dude
<Determinist> how's it going mate?
<Venson> Determinist: getting by. and yourself?
<eugman> Venson, so is .dar  limited to linux or is there a crossplatform program that can runit?
<COMMAND_> Anyone...?
<Determinist> Venson, busy, as usual :)
<soundray> COMMAND_: is this going to be a "headless" server?
<COMMAND_> What do you mean?
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: you going to be using windows machines to access the backup server ?
<soundray> COMMAND_: no screen, no keyboard
<Venson> Determinist: good good
<Determinist> Venson, you a convert these days or still doing the old  "lets be redhat's test dummy" fedora thing? lol
<COMMAND_> I'm going to be using Windows and Macs to access it.
<Venson> eugman: i don't know about dar files
<Venson> Determinist: i've been using slackware for over a year now =)
<Determinist> Venson, ahh, that's good, i hear it's quite a good OS
<LinuxJones> eugman: you can run dar in windows goto the page I posted earlier
<COMMAND_> soundray: What?
<Venson> Determinist: it works. that's all i care about. what're you using? ubuntu, i take it?
<soundray> COMMAND_: headless = no screen, no keyboard -- remote administration only
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: you'll probably want to run samba so your client machines can connect to the server.
<bbogart> tarvid, as Taa5i says you need the full path to the program, that you can get from "which"
<Determinist> Venson, yes, and testing SUSE but for work related issues, trying to convince my boss to change afew systems we use into suse since most of our systems are web based so we wont notice the difference
<marcus_> hi
<COMMAND_> soundray: No, I have monitor and k/b
<moparfan90> i installed apache and all its stuff.... whats the command to start it?
<tarvid> it works
<Venson> Determinist: good idea. save a few bucks and make your boss happy in the process :)
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: I'm totally new to this.
<eugman> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Determinist> Venson, screw him, make myself happy not having to deal with that horror called windows XP
<soundray> COMMAND_: do you need a GUI to configure, or do you want to keep the system installation as small as possible?
<Venson> Determinist: LOL ....good enough a reason
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: samba allows microsoft, mac, linux machines to share files.
<J_P> hi all
<COMMAND_> soundray: GUI would be nice. I have 100 gigs in the box.
<marcus_> spricht jemand deutsch
<Determinist> Venson, thing is... once you've tasted debian, you can never go back to RPM. it's just so much better and cleaner. the system works like a charm, things look so simple and pretty. or it's just me.
<nerdz> hi, my pendrive gets listed on "lsusb" but its not being mounted. Does anyone know what the problem can be?
<AndyJ> wish I could get my management to consider linux...
<soundray> marcus_: ja, aber #ubuntu-de ist besser dafuer
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: Samba, huh? Google it?
<Venson> Determinist: i keep hearing about it. i'll have to try it one of these days
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: there are howto's all over the place, best to find one for Ubuntu though
<soundray> COMMAND_: have a 3GB system partition and some swap space. You can then share the rest of the disk via samba. Up to you whether you split that space further up or not.
<marcus_> wo finde ich #ubuntu-de
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: Just google it?
<AndyJ> Somebody noticed that we had a couple hundred unlicensed copies of Adobe Acrobat installed a while back.  I slapped together samba and ghostscript to make a network pdf printer under Ubuntu, but we ended up buying the licences instead.
<Determinist> Venson, *nod*
<AndyJ> There's money for software, but none for the hardware for another server.  ugh.
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: or you can search the ubuntu website as well
<soundray> marcus_: tipp einfach '/join #ubuntu-de' (ohne die Anfuehrungszeichen)
<Venson> AndyJ: sad that
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: I've done that. I still ahve to try some of those things.
<COMMAND_> soundray: Sounds good. Thanks.
<J_P> people, anyone have setup cluster with Ubuntu Linux ? Do you know some tutorial for this ?
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: Do I need a fresh install?
<soundray> AndyJ: we need people like you to climb up the ranks and make those decisions
<AndyJ> too bad I'm about as far down the ladder as I can get
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: no if you have ubuntu installed already you can simply install the software by doing sudo apt-get install samba
<jenos> hi
<AndyJ> being a helpdesk tech for a local site in a multinational corp, I don't get to make many changes
<jenos> helme
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: Ok, cool. Do I need any software on my other computers (Windows and Mac) to be able to access it? They're all connected via a router.
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Determinist> damnit, i want yakuake for gnome :/
<bbogart> The evolution Daemon's seem to use over 100MB of ram, any way to optimize this a bit?
<Determinist> and i cant be arsed to sit and write it down.
<Venson> Determinist: i love that one. i use it all the time. in fact, this xchat windows i'm typing into auto-closes
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: they should be able to talk once samba is set up.
<Venson> Determinist: thanks to kwin, actually. haven't installed kuake or anything.
<Dark-Night> where do i put the brushes that i have downloaded for The GIMP?
<bbogart> gnome and a terminal, and xchat mean I'm now using already 30% of my 1GB.
<jenos> helpme
<Determinist> Venson, hmm, how do then?
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: Awesome. Can I also connect to it from another computer outside the LAN?
<minerale> Ok, how do I download the linux headers for my kernel? I have 2.6.15-20 ... and the apt-cache only shows 15-21 ... (amd64, drake)
<Venson> Determinist: oh, it's easy under kde. i did a writeup a long time ago. don't think gnome can manage it yet
<jenos> si
<jenos> ye
<Venson> Determinist: i can send you the writeup for kde, if you like
<Determinist> Venson, of course
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: you don't want to open your samba server over the web, you normally would ssh or vpn into your network and access the files over an encrypted connection.
<dartmolx> hello :)
<AndyJ> I need to find some sort of application where a Linux server could generate enough cost avoidance to pay for a brand spanking new server to install it on.
<Venson> Determinist: http://pastebin.com/688874
* LinuxJones smoke break
<Determinist> Venson, thanks mate
<COMMAND_> LinuxJones: Ok. Sounds good. What's the best tutorial in your opinion? Is it buried somewhere in the Ubuntu site?
<Dark-Night> where do i put the brushes that i have downloaded for The GIMP?
<soundray> Dark-Night: $HOME/.gimp-2.2/brushes/
<Dark-Night> thanks very much :D
<azurehuesofblue> I'm having this problem and I'm going to kick myself in the ass when I figure it out, but to encode mp3 files on audacity I need the lame encoder .so file and I can find one that says .so.0 but it wont work, help!
<desrt> is anyone here using xgl?
<minerale> ... anyone could help me in downloading the headers for my kernel?
<Determinist> desrt, #ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> azurehuesofblue: use ln -s to make a soft link from the .so.0 to the filename that audacity looks for
<desrt> Determinist; mad wicked.  thx.
<Determinist> :)
<azurehuesofblue> Ok, I'll give it a try, thank you.
<azurehuesofblue> soundray
<minerale> how can you update your kernel to the latest ?
<Dr_Willis> fire up synaptic and see what the latest is. and install it. and the sources..
<minerale> dr_willis: I have no x server
<jadaz87> minerale aptitude!! :-)
<zyth> apt-get install linux-arch
<zyth> ex, linux-686
<zyth> or whatever..
<Dr_Willis> minerale,  and this is my fault?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> well, apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<LinuxJones> COMMAND_: here's a good place to start >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<Dr_Willis> actually apt-get update/upgrade - has always updated my kernels
<ubuntu_> i am having trouble installing dapper
<ubuntu_> i have tried the live cd beta 1 and 2 and they dont work
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_,  dapper chat ---> #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> and give more details then 'dont work' :P
<_jason> Dr_Willis: I think if you have linux-image-386 it automatically pulls in new kernels
<ubuntu_> well the partitioner works and then the system doesnt install
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  i tend to install the 686 anyway.
<_jason> Dr_Willis: yeah, or 686
<ubuntu_> so i clear my linux partiton and ubuntu doesnt install
<Dark-Night> hello again
<Dark-Night> whats the shell command to creat a new folder?
<ubuntu_> supposedly beta 2 was supposed to fix that problem but it didnt for me
<LinuxJones> ubuntu_: the livecd installer doesn't work that well atm. Best to download the actual install cd.
<MrElendig> mkdir
<Dr_Willis> I had issues with the live cd - not installing the bootloader correctly
<kimrhh> hi, what's the "correct" way to install a working build-env on ubuntu ?
<LinuxJones> ubuntu_: do you have a breezy installer cd ?
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> No make ? You need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<ubuntu_> no i dont
<MrElendig> LinuxJones: isn't it posible to use the old text-mode installer from the live cd?
<Flannel> MrElendig: no.
<MrElendig> :/
<kimrhh> I've done a apt-get install build-essential, but still I get configure errors about the C-compiler
<ubuntu_> so i should go with breezy?
<LinuxJones> MrElendig: if you have 2 cd drives or dvd drive yeah
<minerale> dr_willis: I was not looking just to 'click and install it' I wanted to know what it takes, what files are downloaded, what is updated etc
<jmoncayo> what does this find . -name '* *' | sort  mean??
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_,  the final release of dapper is due out.. well soon. :P may as well learn breezy till then.
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: June 1
<erUSUL> kimrhh: post the errors in paste-bin
<LinuxJones> MrElendig: I believe with the new cd you can install qemu then run the installer using the emulator.
<ubuntu_> k thanks
<Dr_Willis> minerale,  apt-get and the other apt tools can tell you that info.   or synaptics details tab.
<kimrhh> erUSUL: ok
<Dr_Willis> LinuxJones,  now thats... just.. weird.
<LinuxJones> Dr_Willis: heh
<soundray> jmoncayo: look in the current dir and subdirs for all files that contain a space in their name and spit them out in alphabetic order.
<Dark-Night> whats the shell command to create a new folder? I need something like 'touch newfile'
<Dark-Night> but makes a folder
<Venson> mkdir
<MrElendig> I talked to the maintainer of the livecd on thursday, but i probably misinterpeded him abit
<Venson> same as in DOS
<Dark-Night> thanks
<MrElendig> or visa versa
<erUSUL> Dark-Night: mkdir
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<ubuntu_> mkdir newfoldername
<soundray> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Dark-Night> :d thanks all :D
<kimrhh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13080 <- compiler error
<chapium> One thing has always driven me crazy in linux
<Venson> Dark-Night: might i suggest you grab RUTE's free tutorial and use that as a reference for such things
<chapium> and it is the fact that the thumb button on my mouse does not act as a "back" button in firefox/nautilus
<gill> hello all
<chapium> how do you fix this?
<Dark-Night> yeah, I think that will be a good idea :D
<Venson> kimrhh: are you compiling c++ code?
<gill> I need help with a printer... it's just not giving me any errors or anything.
<Dr_Willis> chapium,  ya know - ive NEVER used that button evenunder windows... :P
<kimrhh> Venson: no, trying to build Gaim-2.0
<Dr_Willis> chapium,  its the 'grenade' button for me in FPS games.
<kimrhh> Venson: should I paste config.log as well ?
<Venson> kimrhh: you're missing gcc in which case, perhaps
<soundray> gill: printer errors go into /var/log/cups/ . Make sure you have ghostscript installed.
<kimrhh> seems there's a permission problem when it tries to compile
<chapium> Dr_Willis: haha.  Its actually very convienient in firefox
<gerry> I got my thumb buttons working by editing xorg.conf and changing the mouse Protocol to Auto and adding the option Buttons 7
<chapium> convenient*
<kimrhh> Venson: no, I have installed build-essential, with gcc-4
<chapium> gerry: ah, i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> chapium,  opera has that mouse-gesture feature thats nifty.
<edu> Hi there
<gerry> I needed the Auto protocol because I have a Ps/2 and USB mouse - you may not need to do this
<chapium> As far as I can tell, this mouse only has 6 buttons
<edu> Is there any easy way to mount usb mass storage devices in Kubuntu 5.10?
<chapium> I'll give it a shot
<erUSUL> exit
<gerry> the wheel is actually 3 buttons, up down and click
<Dark-Night> I dont have a swap partition, should i create one, or is it too late now?
<soundray> edu: they should mount automatically. If not, it's a configuration option -- best to ask in #kubuntu
<Dark-Night> I have 512MB of RAM atm
<chapium> this is the mouse i'm dealing with: http://www.dansdata.com/images/moremouses/ltdside440.jpg
<gill> soundray: Printer fault!
<gill> lol
<Venson> kimrhh: yes, the contents of config.log should be useful
<Dark-Night> lol
<edu> thanks, soundray
<kimrhh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13081 <- more info on error
<Dr_Willis> chapium,  google, and the ubuntu wiki/forums - are the place to search. i see similer questions all the time.. it has to be mentioned there.
<gill> soundray, a number of tools which do things with the printer directly like escputill don't seem to beable to even query it.
<Remenic> Dark-Night: you will need that swap partition :P
<soundray> gill: try with sudo
<gill> soundray, it is a new printer so all the things are flashing on it
<Remenic> Dark-Night: on my system (512MB) I hit swap within a few hours
<gill> soundray, that was will sudo
<Remenic> Dark-Night: swap usage is usually around 250 - 300MB
<soundray> gill: is it supported? linuxprinting.org is a good source
<gill> soundray, sure is 'mostly'
<ubuntu_> ho
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hello
<gill> suported by gutenprint, but the specific modle isn't listed in my add printer section, but it is online... hmm
<kimrhh> Venson: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13081
<kimrhh> Venson: hmm, I should read more carefully
<kimrhh> seems I have some kind of permission problems
<grimboy> Hello, I seem to be getting a load of XUL errors on the version of firefox included with ubuntu, what should I do?
<Stork> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Venson> kimrhh: yeah
<Luke> when I go to Windows Network in nautilus, it has an error popup: ""smb:///" is not a valid location." Anyone know how to fix this?
<buzzed> any ipod syncing info?
<Venson> kimrhh: i suggest you try and manually compile a hello world program in C
<Dark-Night> ok, so if i where to use partition magic in windows to creat a new partition called swap and made it 300MB.  What type would I have to set it?(FAT, NTFS etc) and would Ubuntu Reconise it or will i have to run some set ups somewhere again?
<Venson> kimrhh: make sure that works....then retry this
<Xenguy_> kimrhh: do you really need to compile the stuff?
<buzzed> for syncing podcasts
<Stork> how can i find out what graphics card i have?
<soundray> gill: how do you mean "all the things are flashing on it"?
<soundray> Stork: lspci sometimes helps
<krotaz> hi there guys
<Stork> ah, thanks soundray
<kimrhh> Xenguy_: think so, can I get gaim-2.0 beta on ubuntu another way ?
<kimrhh> need a compiler anyway for my study
<chapium> I dont have an issue with my 6th mouse button not working, however its mapped to act like the 3rd button
<krotaz> hey, has anybody install the DRI driver for a intel 830M in ubuntu???
<chapium> if I could map it to Alt + leftarrow i'd be stt
<chapium> set
<gill> soundray, it didn't have ink in it. I've fix that now
<Venson> misfit_toy: ping
<soundray> gill: yeah, inkjet printers kind of depend on ink...
<gill> soundray, sometimes you just have to RTFM
<grimboy> Hey, can anybody tell me why the included version of firefox throughs up a bunch of XUL errors whenever I try to download something?
<grimboy> Am I doing something wrong?
<soundray> gill: if all else fails...
<krotaz> grimboy thats stragen I've used that version but no error yet
<soundray> grimboy: is it possible that you updated it while it was running? If so, just restart ff
<grimboy> Oh maybe, thanks.
<grimboy> Yes, It's fixed thanks.
<marek_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Luke> when I go to Windows Network in nautilus, it has an error popup: ""smb:///" is not a valid location." Anyone know how to fix this?
<edu> only on dapper? :-(
<biovore> yeah.. needs the new xorg version to work..
<edu> hey
<edu> i've just installed ati xorg drivers
<Kyler> My boss just experienced a problem that I "fixed" once before...but I don't recall how.  When he boots, Gnome comes up without any desktop icons.  I think I had to remove some temp. files before but my memory is failing me.
<edu> if i restart they'll simply work?
<joelbryan> hello, why does my netapplet displays the wrong interfaces?
<Luke> joelbryan: click on it and then select the right one
<edu> or have must i change the xorg.conf file?
<biovore> edu: probably not..  you can always try
<joelbryan> is that a bug?
<Luke> joelbryan: it'll remember it next time you restart
<Rhisc> hi
<Rhisc> how do you change the login screen?
<joelbryan> I just filed a bug report on that, Bug #42100
<edu> bye
<Dutchy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim <= I was at the very last step but i fucked up and forgot to change [version]  to the appropriate version and now it doesnt work, how do i correct it? it now links to a folder that obviously doesnt exist
<biovore> change the login screen on gdm?
<Rhisc> yes
<biovore> at the login screen isn't there an option to configure gdm
<biovore> I swore there was
<roryy> Rhisc: system -> administration -> login screen setup
<silent> it is possible, to change ubuntu dapper beta to official without reinstalling system?
<jadaz87> !tell Dutchy about language
<jadaz87> slient yes
<Rhisc> roryy: thanks
<silent> how? just type few commands?
<jadaz87> silent running the upate manager
<Dutchy> oh im sorry i said i %^&** up, could you please ignore that work and have a look at my question? :)
<Dutchy> word*
<gill> soundray, haha, the test print is just ejecting every pice of paper one by one ;-)
<krotaz> has anybody installed DRI driver for a Intel 830M chipset, pleas help me!!!   :(
<Dutchy> its most likely a simple command but I happen to be clueless
<silent> just use update manager to change from beta to official? how it works? it will change all packages in my system or what?
<roryy> Dutchy: you left out the [version]  ?
<_jason> Dutchy: what part are you on?
<jadaz87> silent it will do upgrades/updates just like you get now
<biberao> hey
<roryy> Dutchy: i'd just to 'ln -sf /opt/gaim[version] /bin/gaim /usr/bin/gaim'
<roryy> do, even
<Dutchy> the very last command, i left in [version]  which i should have replaced with -2.0.0beta3
<biberao> how do i get my dear wireless card on ubuntu get net on it with wpa-sk?
<jadaz87> silent just make sure you keep up with the updates during the dapper beta period so there will not be a pileload of updates
<Dutchy> roryy, because i already made one incorrect this doesnt work
<roryy> Dutchy: -f 'forces' ln to replace the existing one
<krotaz> biberao wich chip does your card use???
<drbreen> is there a way to disable the automounter for usb drives ?
<_jason> Dutchy: sudo ln -fs /opt/gaim[version] /bin/gaim /usr/bin/gaim, but replace it this time :)
<jadaz87> silent i upgraded from breezy to dapper :-D
<Dutchy> roryy, ah ok thanks, ill try it
<biberao> krotaz its a intel proset 2200
<silent> update manager will "told me" about official version?
<krotaz> biberao have you tried with ndiswrapper????
<soundray> gill: at least there's progress ;)
<Dr_Willis> drbreen,  i just edit the fstab and mount them manually
<gill> soundray, indeed now mtink works and detects the printer and the ink levels but escutill is still dead
<biberao> krotaz i just tried with networking thing
<biberao> but just got wep
<Dutchy> thanks roryy and _jason for the 'f', that worked... now lets hope i remember it for the next time i need to do something like this :)
<krotaz> beberao: ok, hold on let me check if your chip is supported by ndiswrapper
<biberao> ok thx
<soundray> gill: much as I dislike recommending closed software, sometimes the only way to get a (newer) printer working is Turboprint.
<drbreen> Dr_Willis: i want to disable automount for i administer a school internet cafe
<drbreen> so i do not want people to be able to automount their drives
<krotaz> biberao: on the command line put lspci and look for your wireless card
<whyami> if I don't use a GUI with my ubuntu, is there a way to know if restart is required after apt-get upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> drbreen,  now - thats an interesting idea.
<gill> soundray, I think if I can get the correct ppd it might work better, using the generic Epson Stylus ppd might not be so good. at least I know the escutill works to an extent
<Dr_Willis> you mean not able to MOUNT their drives at all?
<gnomefreak> whyami: more than likely just kernel updates or hal updates since you dont have gui
<biberao> krotaz yes its there
<krotaz> biberao: are you on a lap top???
<biberao> a little far away
<biberao> from it
<biberao> lol
<biberao> but i wrote what you said
<biberao> :P
<Spofer> Can someone explain to me what's the big deal of compiling drivers & other software to 64-bit cpus?
<roryy> whyami: usually an update is only required if you've upgraded the kernel (linux-image-* packages), and perhaps the libc6 package.  Usually the mail advisories say whether or not a system restart is required.
<biberao> i cant connect it to wired at the moment
<drbreen> Dr_Willis: the problem is whenever a new drive is plugged in, konqueror or whatever on each client pops up a nice little windows stating it could not be opened
<biovore> Spofer: differnt architecture..
<drbreen> err mounted
<whyami> roryy: what are the mail advisories? Is there a way to automate this? Right now it sounds like I have to look at what all the updates are.
<gnomefreak> Spofer: alot of apps dont come pre-compilied for 64 bit
<krotaz> biberao: the wireless card is pci or comes with your laptop???
<Dr_Willis> drbreen,  kde has some feature where you can lockdown almost anything.
<drbreen> Dr_Willis: in the end i want to write it into the fstab so they can mount it manually with option "user"
<gill> soundray, interestinly gutenprint isn't available via apt-get
<roryy> whyami: hrm. i don't know about automating it, sorry. i'll get the mailing list info for you
<biberao> krotaz i did lpci and it appeared
<Spofer> unless the code has specific calls to memory, what's the problem?
<drbreen> Dr_Willis: where is it located ?
<biberao> i dont know if its integrated or not
<Spofer> what's different in the architecture?
<Nafallo> has anyone seen /dev/md0p1? is it supposed to be generated automagically?
<Dr_Willis> drbreen,  its a complex topic - ive seen covered in some web sites and a few mags..   kde has a lot of config files you cn tweak.
<Dr_Willis> drbreen,  not sure about gnome.
<gnomefreak> Spofer: mainly the processer
<roryy> whyami: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce  -- has an archive there
<Spofer> can you explain?
<gnomefreak> Spofer: most apps for ubuntu are for 32 bit processors
<whyami> roryy: I see. Thanks.
<soundray> gill: it's probably still called gimp-print in the repos
<gnomefreak> Spofer: 32bit= intel processors for most part 64 bit is the amd 64bit pro. and ppc are the mac ones
<eod_punk> how do you tell what version of the kernel you have?
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: amd64 is up-to-date. not many packages missing, and that's the way it's always been in Ubuntu.
<Spofer> gnomefreak: but what's so different? how come you can't just recompile?
<biberao> krotaz
<biberao> ?
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: i beg to differ you still cant get a working flash among other things
<eod_punk> soundray: thanks for the help yesterday
<gnomefreak> Spofer: re-compile what? the kernel?
<soundray> eod_punk: how did you get on?
<krotaz> biberao:your chipset is pro/wireless 2200 bg???
<immolo> gnomefreak, thats the best part of 64bit no flash
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: well, that's the one. the other is OO.o2 :-P.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Spofer> gnomefreak: the kernel - ok
<eod_punk> soundray: i'm on it right now.  just trying to get my wifi card working
<biberao> krotaz yes
<Nafallo> immolo: word! :-)
<roryy> Spofer: 32-bit has been the most common architecture for a long time, and a lot of coders made assumptions about the size of variables (say C's int type) which may not be valid on 64-bit systems. making code '64-bit clean' can be a big effort
<gill> soundray, it's insalled, does that means it's an old version? should I download it drectly and compile it?
<eod_punk> soundray: is there a command to tell what version of the kernel you have like in DOS?
<soundray> eod_punk: uname -a
<Nafallo> so, no input on where /dev/md0p1 might be?
<eod_punk> soundray: thank you
<Spofer> getting drivers for 64bit arch can be really frustrating
<drbreen> Dr_Willis: i do not use gnome. kde is waaaaaaaay better than this interface-nazi-thing. for me.
<krotaz> biberao: it seems to work (thats what ndiswrapper says,) check this link
<krotaz> biberao: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#I
<gnomefreak> Spofer: your better off running a 32 bit kernel if you can
<biberao> see
<Spofer> brb
<gill> eod_punk, I've never seen that program in DOS ;-)
<biberao> i cant download dude
<biberao> .P
<biberao> i mean i cant do any apt-gets
<biberao> .p
<eod_punk> i'm trying to fidle with ndiswrapper as well
<Dr_Willis> drbreen,  i agree
<melot> hello
<erUSUL>  /away
<soundray> gill: if you feel up to it, sure. If you're conservative, its better to stick with what the repositories provide.
<soundray> it's
<melot> im having problems on my FWD  and stanaphone account
<melot> can anyone help me?
<x405> Uh, what kind of help do you need?
<Dr_Willis> :0
<melot> the software is use is SJphone, somtimes it connects and sometimes it doesnt
<melot> when i use the other PC in windows it connects flawlessly
<snoopy__89> hi guys, one question, I've just installed Ubuntu I am trying setup some more soft on my comp. I really dont know how can log in as a root on my ubuntu is it necessairly to instal anyth.? am a begining user ... some hints ?
<krotaz> biberao: ok, if you go to System--->Administration ----->Network
<soundray> !tell snoopy__89 about root
<HymnToLife> !tell snoopy__89 about root
<Spofer> gnomefreak: what's the deal with flash?
<melot> im supecting my ubuntu to have some mapping problems or so
<biberao> krotaz
<biberao> the problem is
<biberao> it doesnt appear
<biberao> the WPA option
<biberao> its only WEP
<x405> melot: Have you checked the packet loss?
<soundray> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<melot> well im pinging the server well
<x405> What's the packet loss at? 0%?
<melot> x405: how to check packetloss?
<fiendskull9> hey, is synaptic open sourced?
<soundray> Spofer: you need 32-bit Firefox to run the Macromedia flash plugin
<krotaz> ok so ubuntu detects your card but you have to connect usin WPA intead of WEP???
<Oradeanul> i`m having trouble setting up a virtual host on apache ...anyone can help ?
<Spofer> but i can't run the 32-bit firefox on the 64-bit ubuntu.... :)
<drbreen> finedskull9: i suppose
<Spofer> soundray: or can i?
<gnomefreak> you can if you run it in chroot iirc
<fiendskull9> drbreen, alright, i dont mean all of apt, just the gui PM.
<biberao> krotaz yes
<soundray> Spofer: you can, but it takes a bit of fiddling.
<x405> Open up a console, type in ping and the IP address or domain name of whatever you're having issues with. ie to ping google, you type in: ping google.com
<soundray> Spofer: someone reported here that they were able to run the 32-bit version, downloaded direct from mozilla.org
<melot> x405 ok saw it...it says %0
<soundray> Spofer: the clean way is to set up a 32-bit chroot environment, though
<soundray> !chroot
<ubotu> well, chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Spofer> soundray: just run it? no emulation or anything?
<gnomefreak> soundray: sounds like someone had a few too many to drink lol
<melot> 5 pockets sent and recieved
<melot> packets
<x405> melot: Uhm, is this windows?
<krotaz> ok let me check the forums because i've never done a connection with wpa but we can learn hold on
<gnomefreak> x405: no
<melot> x405 ubuntu linux
<cT|Binary> Im new to linux, so I have a question, im dual booting windows/ubuntu and should I format the second partition in FAT32?
<gnomefreak> cT|Binary: do you have windows installed already?
<biberao> ok thx dude
<x405> Ah, because I'm running debian, and the ping command keeps pinging untill I stop it.
<cT|Binary> yes
<drbreen> fiendskull9: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/
<melot> x405: so am i
<gnomefreak> cT|Binary: do you have ubuntu installed already?
<cT|Binary> nope
<gnomefreak> ah
<cT|Binary> :S
<gnomefreak> cT|Binary: no dont use fat32 use ext3
<gill> heh gcc isn't installed
<gleesond> how do I stop ubuntu from overwrighing my /etc/resolv.conf... it trys to auto detect the nameservers but gets the wrong ip's I know the right ip's
<cT|Binary> ok thank you
<soundray> Spofer: no emulation or anything. You do need some 32-bit libraries I think.
<melot> x405: what sip do you use?
<gnomefreak> gill: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<drbreen> cT|Binary: use reiserfs ;)
<CanadianSnow> I think my "tar" is broken
<soundray> Spofer: but they may be the same ones that come with Openoffice
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: how do you figure?
<CanadianSnow> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Spofer> soundray: OpenOffice is 32-bit?
<gnomefreak> Spofer: yes
<gill> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> gill: yw
<Spofer> That's interesting....
<gnomefreak> there might be an OOo 64bit
<eod_punk> am I correct in thinking that a copy of the kernel source does not get installed from a default inubuntu install?
<eod_punk> *ubuntu
<HymnToLife> eod_punk> yes you are
<gnomefreak> eod_punk: corret
<gnomefreak> correct even
<gnomefreak> apt can get it though iirc
<CanadianSnow> check pastebin just put it in
<eod_punk> how would one go about putting one in /usr/src/ ?
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: can you paste the link?
<Oradeanul> i need something.domain.com to go in a directory, but I also want domain.com to go somewhere else ..., domain.com and http://ip are working fine (each in it's own directory) but the subdomain something.domain doesn't want to work, do you want me to paste the lines in apache somewhere?
<x405> melot: sip? Sorry. I've spent the last two days dealing with a router from hell.
<nono> ??
<CanadianSnow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13083   ?????????/
<Drac[Server] > I changed the hostname via the "hostname" command and changed /etc/hosts accordingly. Why has the hostname reverted to the old one? What can I do to permanently change it?
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: are you cd'ed to wher eyou downloaded the tar?
<CanadianSnow> Desktop
<gleesond> how do I stop ubuntu from overwrighing my /etc/resolv.conf... it trys to auto detect the nameservers but gets the wrong ip's I know the right ip's
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: and you cd Desktop before running that command?
<krotaz> biberao: wich ubuntu are you using??? breezy, hoary or drapper???
<HymnToLife> Dapper, not Drapper ;)
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: delete the tar and clear your download history and re download the tar (saw this this morning
<CanadianSnow> oh wow, thx nm the filename was wrong
<gnomefreak> ah
<bakert> hey all hi
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: you can use tab complete
<CanadianSnow> caz I have an older downloaded one i guess and it doesn't have the .0.2
<gnomefreak> ah
<CanadianSnow> tab complete?
<x405> Uh, real quick. Anyone have a cheatlist for the codes for the live-cd? I'm booting it on an old desktop...doesn't seem to like the video display. Works fine untill it starts the xserver, then the display looks like a fuzzy TV.
<Drac[Server] > CanadianSnow: type a partial filename or path, then hit the tab key.
<gnomefreak> CanadianSnow: yes like you do in here type first few letters of it and hit tab button
<CanadianSnow> cool thx :P
<dj_baggio> hi :)
<_jason> x405: it should let you press f1 for a menu I think expert is 'expert' or 'live-expert', something like that...
<CanadianSnow> bye people
<krotaz> biberao!!!!
<biberao> yes pls
<melot_> anyone here using a SIP on ubuntu?
<PantyTickler> is there an ndis wrapper gui
<krotaz> wich ubuntu are you using??? drapper, hoary or breezy???
<Oradeanul> i need something.domain.com to go in a directory, but I also want domain.com to go somewhere else ..., domain.com and http://ip are working fine (each in it's own directory) but the subdomain something.domain doesn't want to work, do you want me to paste the lines in apache somewhere?
<melot_> 5.10 breezely
<x405> Yeah I know that, but I was just looking for a way to use minimal vga and not try to use any specific drivers, just to trouble shoot.
<krotaz> sorry melot I was asking to biberao
<pilgrim> I'm trying to setup a secure account in evolution . In the account  editor  in the sending tab I changed "use secure connection " to "always". Now what do I do?
<melot_> ohh oki
<biberao> krotaz dapper
<krotaz> it seems you have to have internet access.
<gnomefreak> biberao: please join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<biberao> krotaz
<biberao> thats the problem
<biberao> :P
<krotaz> mmm sorry pal, have to go, but check the ubuntuforums there are some ways there
<krotaz> bye
<Drac[Server] > I changed the hostname via the "hostname" command and changed /etc/hosts accordingly. Why has the hostname reverted to the old one? What can I do to permanently change it?
<biberao> ok thx
<biberao> byebye
<Seveas> Drac[Server] , check /etc/hostname
<eod_punk> ok I believe that tar is a compression format but what is the gz?
<gnomefreak> gz=gunzip iirc
<Seveas> eod_punk, gz is the compression, tar is just putting several files in one file
<x405> gz is a compression format, tar just globs the files...Ithink
<eod_punk> ahhh ok so i had it backwards
<eod_punk> thanks
<eod_punk> so much stuff to learn now
<tweety> hello
<eod_punk> hi tweety
<gnomefreak> hi
<tweety> i'm looking for some program for ubuntu like MC
<gnomefreak> tweety: ubuntu has MC if you mean midnight commander
<eod_punk> thanks for all the help everyone i'll be back later i'm sure, i need to go do some manual labor now
<tweety> ohh thanks
<gnomefreak> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<gnomefreak> tweety: you need to enable universe repos
<PantyTickler> installed automatix with firefox lpugins, but windows media files crash firefox, any suggestions
<gnomefreak> PantyTickler: dont use automatix please
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Please - just Say no to Automatix
<DeepSpaceAnt> hey guys, i have a mysql server running and im trying to connect to it through a program running on a different machine and i get "x.x.x.x is not allowed to connect to this server" - how can i allow all IP's to connect to my mysql server
<drbreen> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<PantyTickler> i only used it for java and firefox plugins
<Pluk> !bumps
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pluk
<HymnToLife> DeepSpaceAnt> this is lightly offtopic here... read the mysql manual, it's all witen in there
* gnomefreak doesnt see why people cant just use apt or dpkg for most if not all things that automatix/easyubuntu do
* HymnToLife agrees with gnomefreak 
<PantyTickler> cause then you have to reconfigure pluginsjava
<gnomefreak> you do? i never had to configure plug ins for java
<slyguy> anyone know the default root password on oem dapper drake 6.06 ???
<PantyTickler> plugins for firefox
<gnomefreak> slyguy: your user password
<gnomefreak> PantyTickler: no you dont
<Spofer> how do i make the x reload the xorg.conf file?
<richard_> hi
<Flannel> !tell slyguy about root
<richard_> hi can anyone tell me how to make a trashcan?
<slyguy> and what if that isn't working?
<PantyTickler> well doesnt matter cause automatix saved the hassle
<HymnToLife> Spofer> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<slyguy> Flannel: there's not anything else to try?
<Flannel> PantyTickler: automatix is a horrible idea.
<_jason> richard_: there should be one in your panel, if it got removed just right click on the panel > add to panel and select trash can
<Flannel> slyguy: there is no root password.
<schultzi> ok, im on a livecd now, and i need to mount /dev/hda3 somewhere so i can copy live cd files to it, but when i try to mount it in a directory that i specify, it wont mount, can anyone help?
<HymnToLife> PantyTickler> if you don't want any hassle, go back to Windows...
<PantyTickler> seems to work fine for me
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> PantyTickler: we dont deal with automatix i would talk to arnieboy (the person who wrote it)
<drbreen> schultzi: use sudo
<slyguy> !automatix
<Flannel> use EasyUbuntu next time
<whiteshadow> quit
<drbreen> sudo mount /dev/stuff /stuff
<schultzi> drbreen: i am
<salpta> is this a good place for a general question, or is there a better channel for a question concerning apt-get?
<linuxgeekery> !tell schultzi about mount
<HymnToLife> you can ask here salpta
<_richard> anyone know where the trashcan folder is?
<_richard> or make a new trashcon on panel?
<_richard> *trashcan
<gnomefreak> _richard: ~/.trash i think
<gnomefreak> _richard: right click panel and add trashcan
<salpta> ok then, How do I keep apt-get from trying to search the install cd when trying to upgrade certain packages?
<linuxgeekery> _richard: right click, add to panel, trash
<gnomefreak> right click panel add to panel than trashcan
<_richard> theres only add to panel
<gnomefreak> or trash
<gnomefreak> _richard: after you click add to panel
<linuxgeekery> salpta: remove it from /etc/apt/sources.list
<_richard> theres no trashcan
<gnomefreak> or just put a # infront of it
<_richard> to add on
<linuxgeekery> salpta: I think you can also do that from synaptic, but I never use synaptic
<salpta> thats just it, it isnt in the list but its still saying to insert the disk.
<drbreen> but there has to be a trashcan ?
<gnomefreak> _richard: wastebasket
<slyguy> flannel: I had to set my current pass to something else and then change the root
<drbreen> ah!
<_richard> nope
<_richard> no wastebasket
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmm i was just in there
<_richard> nvm
<_richard> got it
<_richard> thanks
<_richard> guys
<drbreen> _richard: what have you done to mess this up ?
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Flannel> slyguy: I don't believe you.  Unless you've changed something.  ask in #ubuntu+1 (I presume youre on dapper) if theres a bug regarding it or not.
<_richard> i accidnetally delteted the default panel
<_richard> its cool now thanks
<_richard> another problem
<_richard> does anyone know how to restart the script for svn for amarocK?
<gnomefreak> _richard: please say a full line stop hitting enter after every word or two
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, saw you were going for membership - cool! Good luck.
<gnomefreak> ty Madpilot
<marcus_> hi
<slyguy> Flannel: I don't know but now it works...
<esor> czym sie rozni automatix od easyubuntu?
<Flannel> esor: easyubuntu, although I don't understand the question.
<esor> ups sry wrong window
<esor> !!
<ubotu> esor: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Belkin> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<esor> I mean what Is difference between Automatix and EasyUbuntu
<_richard> does anyone know how to resrt the script for amarocK?
<jramsey> how can i display the version of binutils i have installed?
<Flannel> esor: if you go to the easyUbuntu page, they have a comparison
<gnomefreak> esor: easyubuntu is written and maintained by ubuntu members afaik and automatix is writtena nd maintained (if maintained) by a single user who doesnt even support it if you have an issue
<gnomefreak> oh and the way the code is ran
<esor> ty ;)
<Belkin> xchat doesnt start it says " Segmentation fault " any ideea ?
<Drac[Server] > How do you change the controls in fceu?
<Varios> I'm looking to install a new splash screen.  I looked at the wiki, and it said that the PNG must be 640 x 480 16 colors.  Is this  rule set in stone?
<gnomefreak> jramsey: apt-cache policy program name
<jramsey> gnomefreak, ty
<gnomefreak> Varios: i wouold say yes since the word must is used
<ubuntu> r there anyone writes in turkish
<gnomefreak> jramsey: yw
<PantyTickler> okay lets start the kde vs gnome argument...:P
<gnomefreak> jramsey: you might beable to do binutil --version
<gnomefreak> or somethng like that
<gnomefreak> PantyTickler: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<PantyTickler> i was kidding
<HymnToLife> both suck anyway, whoo needs GUIq ? :p
<HymnToLife> GUIs*
<jramsey> gnomefreak, i also saw ld -v but the apt-cache seems like the more consistent way across all installed pkgs; and i did try binutil -v but it's a collection of utilities so apt-cache is the way to go
<x405> People who like to run more than one program at a time?
<Belkin> xchat doesnt start it just flash the screen and then its quit ... it says " Segmentation fault " any ideea ?
<Dr_Willis> Belkin,  which is to say.. "its crashing" :P
<x405> Belkin: Messed up settings?
<HymnToLife> x405> you know you can run multiple comand lines at a time, just press Crtl+Alt+F(1~9) ;)
<Belkin> x405 i didnt touch anything
<gnomefreak> Belkin: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall xchat
<eugman> Anyone know all the programs that can open .dar files?
<x405> Yeah...but keeping track of which virtual console has which program...not all that fun...
<gnomefreak> eugman: dar files?
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  i cant say that ive ever seen a .dar file befor
<Papageno> How do I determine what my network card's MAC is?
<x405> papa: ifconfig
<gnomefreak> Papageno: ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> ifconfig shows it i think
<haakonn_> ifconfig -a
<gnomefreak> eugman: do you mean tar files?
<Papageno> Thanks!
<x405> Look for 'HWaddr'
<eugman> nope
<Belkin> gnomefreak thanks ... trying
<eugman> Kdar makes .dar files
<haakonn_> oh, -a is only necessary on windows, never mind :)
<Belkin> gnomefreak same thing
<gnomefreak> dont know what kdar is but if it makes them it should beable to open them
<Belkin> yeah it should
<eugman> It can but as far as I know the only program that can open then on windows is dar.
<holysmoke> whats the best way to add a second storage drive to fstab?
<gnomefreak> Belkin: sudo apt-get remove --purge xchat  than sudo apt-get install xchat
<holysmoke> my computer sees the draive as hdb1 but I cant mount it
<eugman> dar is command line and I perfer gui unarchivers when possible.
<Drac[Server] > Doesn't ANYONE know how to configure fceultra?!
<gnomefreak> eugman: im gonna go out on a limb and say ubuntu doesnt deal with dar files
<x405> Ugg...okay, I'm having some problems booting a livecd on an older desktop, the display is...well...pretty glitchy.
<Papageno> How do I tell Ubuntu to reset its network connections and re-setup through the DHCP?
<x405> Looks like a combination of abstract art and a fuzzy tv.
<nomike> hi
<x405> The CD just booted perfectly on an alternate computer, and widows 2000 works fine on the one that's giving problems.
<nomike> I could not get java in opera 9 working (dapper)
<eugman> gnomefreak , in what way do you mean? That it's really out of the mainstream or do you mean something else?
<nomike> could you please help me
<Drac[Server] > I'm going nuts, here.
<gnomefreak> eugman: im willing to bet there isnt a program for ubuntu to open dar files or make them
<HymnToLife> x405> maybe it's using a resolution higher thn the minitor can support
<x405> Hymn, I tried it at 800x600 in 16 bit...in 2000 it works fine at the 1280xwhatever setting at 24 bit.
<Drac[Server] > Doesn't anyone use emulators on Linux anymore?! D:
<x405> Drac, have you read the man pages?
<Drac[Server] > x405: Yes. They're useless.
<alejandro> Hay latinos
<eugman> !info libdar2c2
<ubotu> libdar2c2: (Disk ARchive: Shared library), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 2.2.1-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 423 kB, Installed size: 1124 kB
<x405> drac: Have you checked their website?
<eugman> !info kdar
<ubotu> kdar: (archive data to disc), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2.0.6-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1271 kB, Installed size: 2268 kB
<gill> Totem could not start: The video output is in use by another application
<freemanen> is there anyway to get linux games that requiers direct x 9 to work in linux with wine?
<gill> no idea what is using the video output ..,.
<oblib> I can't figure out what I set my samba password as (or if I even did). How can I reset it or remove it?
<x405> freeman: There's a thing called cedega.
<x405> It's basically a commercial port of wine.
<x405> Works better, but you have to pay for it.
<gill> x405, damn BSD licence has ruined wine
<oblib> yeah, we would be better off without any gaming alternatives </sarcasm>
<x405> Check it out at http://www.transgaming.com/ there's a free two week trial.
<freemanen> oki thanks
<jramsey> Papageno, do u have dhcp-client installed?
<gill> oblib, we would be better if people could honour their source code by not making money out of someone elses work, do you think any of the wine companies would have a product at all without the original wine?
<gill> oblib, at the very least give some of the code back to the original project, if not run your business on a suport modle
<eugman> sbackup doesn't do archiving , correct?
<PantyTickler> has the GPL actually ever been held up in court
<gill> PantyTickler, yes check out the FSF website, they use the terms in court all the time
<oblib> gill, yes of course that would be nice, but I doubt without transgaming we would have any good game version of Wine. I don't subscribe by the way.
<Drac[Server] > x405: AHA! I hate manfiles. README files are so much more useful. I found what I need.
<Mesh> is this the german or english channel?
<oblib> I can't figure out what I set my samba password as (or if I even did). How can I reset it or remove it?
<gnomefreak> english
<nomike> Mesh: german one is #ubuntu.de
<PantyTickler> kew
<x405> Mesh: Ach lebershun der vonch!
<Mesh> thanks!
<x405> I have no clue what I said...
<bosco> so has anyone messed with the timeout of sudo
<gill> oblib, I'm not against business making money out of OSS per say, but I'd rather they would play fair, forking free software into propritory is not moraly right, even if it is legal.
<nomike> x405: at least it's not german
<PantyTickler> you said your wife has huge pink nipples
<LetsSurf> hello all
<LetsSurf> how do I upgrade Ubuntu BB to Ubuntu DD
<gnomefreak> gill: PantyTickler please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LetsSurf> ?
<oblib> can anyone help me?
<bosco> oblib, on what?
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: change the sources to point to dapper instead of breezy and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oblib> I can't figure out what I set my samba password as (or if I even did). How can I reset it or remove it?
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: thanks ;)
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: for more in depth look please join #ubuntu+1
<HymnToLife> oblib> sudo smbpasswd -a username
<sklav> hey guys whats the name of a personal finance software on linux?
<bosco> oblib, your sudo password
<gill> gnucsh
<PantyTickler> oblib: uninstall reinstall
<gill> gnucash rather
<HymnToLife> sklav> GNUCash if I remember well
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: before you do any of that please install ubuntu-desktop
<sklav> thanks HymnToLife
<sklav> that is what i was looking for
<sklav> i was thinking gnumeric
<sklav> but that was not it
<sklav> ;)
<eugman> I want to do full system archive backups on my computer. Do I have any options?
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: ok will do that first
<bosco> oblib, you best bet is to do a complete reinstall
<amonkey> how can i play a folder like a dvd? all the vobs and what not are in the folder.
<oblib> HymnToLife, it says Sorry, try again
<sklav> amonkey, try xine or mplayer
<gnomefreak> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<oblib> bosco, isn't there an easy way to require no authentication?
<LetsSurf> I'm so impressed with ubuntu, taken xp of my laptop and now working with ubuntu :)
<amonkey> sklav, i know i can watch a dvd with those programs when it's on a disk, but i can't get it to use a folder with vobs in it
<LetsSurf> just managed to get wlan working on it, wasn't easiest thing in the world with wpa etc but get it works now :)
<sklav> that im not sure
<sklav> but i would assume so
<kbrooks> hmm
<bosco> oblib, well i dont know on that one i have never had to do that i always new my sudo password but just take everything you need and put it on an external and then reinstall
<jramsey> how often is /var/log/syslog created? if it is daily, how many days of syslogs are kept? is this configurable?
<oblib> bosco, so you use your sudo password when you log on to share from Windows?
<william__> is there any way I can make a bash script input my password? i have a script that needs to be run in root but I don't want to type in my password everytime
<sklav> willian try running it thre cron if possible as user root
<x405> chmod it to suid.
<LetsSurf> brb reboot, fingers crossed
<oblib> william__, have you ever worked with your sudoers file?
<william__> i don't know what a sudoers file is so no.
<x405> Try chown'ing the file to root, then chmod it +s.
<bosco> oblib, you best bet is to install vmware on that one i dont know aobut that one but if you can let me know
<x405> The file will run with root permission no matter who runs it.
<bosco> oblib, and try and boot your windows partition inside of windows
<william__> how do i chown something
<bosco> oblib,  my bad inside of linux
<oblib> bosco, ? I am sharing ubuntu files with a windows computer over the network
<bosco> oblib, well then thta is possible
<x405> As root: chown root file
<edgardpacheco> Hello everybody :)
<x405> So, if the file is named hello, you type: chown root hello
<jramsey> william__, sudo chown rood fname
<jramsey> root
<edgardpacheco> what does the "chown" command do?
<bosco> oblib once in windows no root password should be required
<sklav> chown = change ownership
<edgardpacheco> oh
<oblib> william__, the sudoers file allows you to execute a file without typing your password everytime
<edgardpacheco> thanks
<jramsey> edgardpacheco, changes file owner
<bosco> brb everyone
<edgardpacheco> :)
<x405> Then you want to chmod it.
<oblib> bosco, that's the problem, it's asking for a password in Windows
<x405> chmod +s file
<x405> chmod +x file
<sklav> sudo user filename will ask for a password even on my system
<william__> the chown thing worked, thank you very much jramsey
<jramsey> william__, np
<oblib> william__, if your script is "/usr/bin/hello" than putting this line in /etc/sudoers will let you run it without a password:   [yourusername]  ALL= PASSWD:ALL, NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/hello
<oblib> mine has this for example
<oblib> %admin ALL= PASSWD:ALL, NOPASSWD:/sbin/halt
<oblib> that lets everyone in the admin group run halt without a password.
<whiter> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<bosco> oblib, well then put it back in linux and put it back as non  root
<william__> oh ok. thanks everyone.
<biovore> 221 Error: I can break rules, too, Goodbye         Conntion closed by foreign host..       Its intressting what weird stuff you find when messing with postfix
<jramsey> so oblib if i want to not have to enter a pw for every sudo cmd, what should my  sudoers look like for my username, jramsey?
<gymsmoke> anyone tried the global search and replace in vi on Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<odat> hi everyone
<gymsmoke> it doesn't seem to work!
<gymsmoke> :s/old/new/g - says "Pattern not found: old"
<gaatmx> hi there: Could someone please direct me to the  dapper support chanel?
<gymsmoke> but /old - goes right to the first occurrence
<LetsSurf> I'm trying to install VLC, i've added universe my sources.list, but when I try to install I get some errors, vlc: Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.0) but it is not installable
<gnomefreak> gaatmx: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<oblib> jramsey, like this:
<oblib> hold on
<oblib> jramsey ALL= NOPASSWD:ALL
<oblib> I think
<oblib> Definitely not recommended though.
<jramsey> oblib, is the first ALL for all machines? i see it seems to be a machine name in the INFO pages
<oblib> you aren't the root user for a reason, and one of those reasons is system security
<oblib> jramsey, I'm not sure, I think I got mine off the internet.
<jramsey> oblib, yeah it took some getting used to where ubuntu doesnt really have a root user; i am used to being root but it is safer the way ubuntu does it
<gymsmoke> yep - this is a bug
<nice> nalioth are you here?
<oblib> jramsey, really once the system is set up, you shouldn't need to sudo that much anyway. I ended up adding the things that still come up often. It looks like this:
<Nomad411> Hi.  WHat is teh equivalent of Kontact/Korganizer in gnome?
<oblib> %admin ALL= PASSWD:ALL, NOPASSWD:/sbin/halt,/sbin/reboot,/bin/mount,/bin/umount,/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend,/usr/local/sbin/hibernate,/usr/bin/eject,/usr/bin/mythfrontend,/etc/acpi/30-lirc.sh,/etc/init.d/mythtv-backend,/etc/acpi/sleep.sh,/usr/local/bin/jack-rack,/usr/bin/mplayer
<grey> nomad411, evolution is good
<oblib> For my MythTV box
<gymsmoke> is launchpad.ubuntu.net the site to file bug reports on?
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<jramsey> grey, i still havent gotten evolution set up right for comcast broadband but i havent gotten back to it; in mail is fine
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: thanks... vi is broke in Ubuntu
<jramsey> oblib, ty
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: look for a bug on that before posting one
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: iirc there is one or 2 already
<grey> jramsey, evolution will download mail from your comcast inbox or not?
<LetsSurf> wheres the best place to get themes from ?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: searching for "vi search and replace" none found... guess not too many people use vi any more
<gnomefreak> gnome-look.org or art.gnome.com  LetsSurf
<Spec> How can I find out what's "using" my entropy? :-/
<biovore> (evolution should be able to download from a comcast pop box)
<jramsey> grey, yeah inbox is fine; i cannot send but i know it is because i've the settings wrong ... i have encryption enabled and i am unsure .. comcast web site is useless
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> biovore: check under vim since vi isnt in ubuntu
<LetsSurf> anyone one have any idea why VLC, is failing to install for me ?? vlc: Depends: libavahi-client3 (>= 0.6.0) but it is not installable
<gnomefreak> sorry not biovore  i meant gymsmoke
<x405> Lets, are you using apt/dpkg?
<morgoth666> why
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: ok
<bliss_> hi
<biovore> jramsey: I don't think comcast runs ssl
<andres_> hi
<grey> jramsey, have you seen http://www.comcast.net/help/faq/index.jsp?faq=EmailOutlook_Express17686 ?  You can follow most settings for evolution
<LetsSurf> x405: apt
<morgoth666> why
<x405> Lets: When was the last time you did apt-get update?
<LetsSurf> x405: 5mins ago
<jramsey> biovore, i am unsure ... grey i called comcast "high quality tech support" and they said :) "we don't support full Outlook only Outlook express" so i will go cherry pick my full Outlook settings and see if that works but i went thru this once already
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: maybe enable multiverse
<x405> Hmm, odd.
<morgoth666> why
<Spec> do dns servers use random?
<gnomefreak> morgoth666: ok you can stop that now
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: that different that universe I asume
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: yes
<grey> jramsey, there doesn't seem to be any special security settings for comcast's outgoing smtp server.  you should be able to use smtp.comcast.net for outgoing
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: on the lines that end in universe add a space and type multiverse
<gymsmoke> jramsey: time for a new isp
<bliss_> i am in a liveCD as i cannot boot into my ubuntu desktop
<moparfan90> hello. whats the command to start apache?
<jramsey> grey the Use Secure Connection checkbox throws me because it isn't in Outlook and i'm not sure about the Authentication Type
<andres_> ubuntu_es
<dereks> moparfan90: /etc/init.d/httpd start
<HymnToLife> moparfan90> if it is installed it shoul run on bootup
<dereks> i believe
<HymnToLife> but sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start should do the trick if it doesn't for some reason
<jramsey> gymsmoke, if comcast cannot get their cable access more reliable (it goes down on a daily basis) i am going
<moparfan90> dereks, no such file or directory
<eugman> Is there a trivial way to have a full system backup to which an installation can be rolled back to?
<dereks> moparfan90: then do that but instead of httpd do apache2
<moparfan90> o0k
<grey> jramsey try "never"
<sharpy> how do install a package again with apt-get install? i pressed control c by mistake..
<holysmoke>  can anyone please help my getting a secondary harddrive recognized in fstab? I get the error that the mount pount /mnt/storage doesnt exist, how do I create that mount point?
<morgoth666> why
<nansub0111> hello all. each time I do an update. the syntaptic update manager tells me it can not update totem. has anyone had a similar problem and do u know how to fix it?
<grey> sharpy dpkg --configure -a, I think
<morgoth666> why
<HymnToLife> holysmoke> sudo mkdit /path/to/mount/point
<HymnToLife> mkdir*
<holysmoke> thanks
<gnomefreak> dpkg has nothing to do with apt-get
<morgoth666> why
<HymnToLife> damn
<dereks> nansub0111: are you sure there is an update?
<HymnToLife> bielstien or wharver the hell his nick was changed his nick
<grey> if installation is interrupted dpkg will finish configuring packages
<gnomefreak> morgoth666: please stop saying hi its spamming and annoying
<morgoth666> why
<biovore> jramsey: comcast don't support anything
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<buckwild> umm, I'm having trouble mounting a windows share with no password automatically
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<buckwild> does anyone know how to get that happening?
<jramsey> grey, Error while Fetching Mail.
<jramsey> Unable to connect to POP server mail.comcast.net: No support for requested authentication mechanism.
<morgoth666> why
<Amaranth> morgoth666: Do you say anything else?
<holysmoke> says mkdit command not found
* morgoth666 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (spam)
<jramsey> grey, i selected Never
<gnomefreak> ty ama
<gnomefreak> ty
<HymnToLife> holysmoke> mkdir, sorry mymistake
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Spec> ...
<biovore> jramsey: I had thunderbird doing..  I think all it is a pop, plain text
<grey> jramsey, ok, i thought the problem was with outgoing mail.  we need to reconfigure your incoming mail
<x405> Maaan...
<morgoth666> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<holysmoke> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!i=JavaUser@*.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Madpilot
* morgoth666 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* HymnToLife hugs Madpilot 
<jramsey> ok so i have the authentication type as Login; is that correct?
<LetsSurf> x405: gnomefreak: still the same error on multiserve, can I install vlc using a different method ?
<gymsmoke> nice! i report a bug at launchpad, and get "an error occurred"
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: multiverse?
<plipo> #ubuntu-nl
<jramsey> gymsmoke, hehehe bug in the bug reporter
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: what is the error?
<grey> jramsey, what's the security setting for POP (incoming mail)?
<buckwild> can anyone think of why doing a manual mount when you get into linux would work given the same parameters
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: "an error occurred"
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: they have been working thier buts off on launchpad
<buckwild> but for some reason doesn't work automatically in /etc/fstab
<zF> Can someone give me the syntax to run a jar file?
<jramsey> grey, Always ... i tried whenever possible and never ... maybe i've two settings wrong and am chasing my tail
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: iirc there is a bug on that lol
<gnomefreak> zF: jar file.jar
<holysmoke> now how do I get my regular user to have permissions to mount that drive?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: so you can't report bugs because the bug reporter has a bug... hehe
<zF> veritas@angrypacket:~/.Azureus$ jar Azureus2.jar
<zF> jar: invalid option -- A
<zF> Try `jar --help' for more information.
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: hold on let me see if i can find something
<senjin> are there any good documentation on instaling nvidia forcewere for ubuntu?
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: sorry yeah, did spell it right in my sources.list, I just double checked
<nmoore> i have changed from using a swap partition to a swap file, does anyone know how I can get software suspend to pick up the data in this swap when i turn back on?
<Seveas> zF, java -jar bla.jar
<zF> Seveas, thanks, just found it in google as well.
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<zF> Seveas, I got this error: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/log4j/Layout
<senjin> found it
<Seveas> zF, you may need to install the log4j package
<Seveas> !info log4j
<zF> Seveas, I don't see it.
<buckwild> I dont know why I can do a mount command with the same parameters once I'm in linux, but the mounts can't mount automatically
<buckwild> that makes zero sense
<Seveas> zF, it's not there - hang on
<zF> and I have universe/multiverse.
<buckwild> anyone have any clue about this?
<zF> Seveas, hanging :)
<Seveas> liblog4j1.2-java - Logging library for java
<Seveas> that one
<random_guy> can i ask a ppc question here?
<raptros-v76> a what>
<raptros-v76> ?
<random_guy> ubuntu on a mac
<grey> jramsey, so your "recieving email" tab has "POP" selected, with server "mail.comcast.net" and whatever your username is, with "use secure connection" set to never?
<Seveas> random_guy, sure
<gnomefreak> maybe it was mailing list i read that on :(
<zF> Seveas, already the newest version :(
<raptros-v76> random_guy: whats the question?
<random_guy> cool, so i got a g3 ibook and i want to use the vga output plug for an external monitor
<Determinist> Seveas, may i pm please?
<zF> I didn't change a single thing on this machine, I dunno why this suddenly wouldn't work anymore
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/689123
<Seveas> Determinist, sure, no need to ask 
<Determinist> Seveas, yeah well, might as well be polite :)
<Seveas> Determinist, you'd be the first ;)
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: not real sure i think i read it on mailing lists
<random_guy> the external monitor is not picked up by hardware detection
<ubuntu> hi
<raptros-v76> random_guy: guess what? i use an acer (originally a windows running thing) and i have exactly the same problem
<WK|Dutchy> tbh Seveas most tech channels have a 'the channel works fine' policy, so thats why he asked :)
<zF> Hrmmm. Seveas, I just ran ./restartScript
<random_guy> and i dont know how to write an xorg.conf monitor entry well
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: strange... i just re-installed vi (i'm on a server, so i don't have any gewey's)... and now it's working...
<zF> and Azureus launched. lol.
<raptros-v76> random_guy: i have no idea what drivers oen would need
* WK|Dutchy has a 'the channel works fine' policy too
<random_guy> ok thanks anyway
<raptros-v76> random_guy: maybe gnomefreak knows
<sharpy> my version of firefox in ubuntu is 1.0.8 ... how can I upgrade it to 1.5.x?
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: put a # infront of the deb cdrom repo and than take the # away from the other repos except the sarge ones (debian repos are bad in ubuntu)
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: i know that vi uses sed syntax, so who knows... maybe a lib was borked along the way the first time
<gnomefreak> raptros-v76: what do i know?
<polpak> !tell sharpy about ff1.5
<random_guy> how to use external monitor on a g3 ibook
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: your on breezy right?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: (i'm not big on giving developers stupid things to track down)
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: yeah
<raptros-v76> gnomefreak: how to get a vga port to work
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: if it doesnt work it needs to be fixed
<gnomefreak> raptros-v76: not a clue sorry
<random_guy> oh ya by the way the command line does show up
<polpak> raptros-v76: what video driver are you using?
<random_guy> but x wont start
<random_guy> so that would mean it just needs some xorg.conf settings right?
<polpak> random_guy: yes
<raptros-v76> it also needs drivers
<raptros-v76> ?
<gnomefreak> there is a vga driver in xorg i thought
<jramsey> grey, got it!!  found it here => http://support.easystreet.com/software/evolution/evolution.html
<polpak> gnomefreak: there is
<raptros-v76> is there?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: agreed.  but forcing the reinstall worked... so i can't really say that it's repeatable... either a lib got borked, or a dep that wasn't met the first time (which isn't uncommon in ubuntu)
<raptros-v76> polpak: is there a way to set it to autodetect?
<ubuntu> having a small problem booting into ubuntu desktop, [4294672.005000]  pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_CRS failure for pnp0c01  taarget filesystem does not have  /sbin/int
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: forcing is not really something i ever do :(
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: sorry but still getting the same error
<grey> jramsey, great hope it works
<Joetheodd> hey how can I take a few minutes out of a MPG file and put it into a new one?
<jramsey> grey, i just sent/rcvd email ... ty!
<polpak> random_guy: is X starting at all? or dos it just crash?
<random_guy> it crashes
<random_guy> it tries to start and cant
<Xenguy> Joetheodd: audacity  ?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: i wasn't sure where vi is to un-install it first... my fear was that it's part of the base (not something i can uninstall remotely)
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: did you sudo apt-get update
<x405> random: What chipset did you specify?
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: yes :)
<random_guy> i get a blue screen that says it cant start
<Xenguy> Joetheodd: that might be just audio, hrm
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: its not a lib it should beable to be uninstalled
<raptros-v76> polpak: is there a way to get xorg to autodetect on the vga port?
<random_guy> hmmm i didnt specify one
<raptros-v76> me?
<Xenguy> Joetheodd: you need video editor (apt-cache search video |grep editor)  ?
<polpak> raptros-v76: generally you have to configure xserver to display on the other port
<ubuntu> DBO: Any ideas please
<random_guy> raptros you dont even get a command line?
<Joetheodd> xenguy ok
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: looks like your missing a very inporant repo like the deb main repo
<gnomefreak> important even
<livingdaylight> hi, I have a gz archive on cd and i don't know how to extract or unzip it
<random_guy> could i possibly copy the monitor section generated by my desktop on the same monitor and copy it to the ibook's xorg.conf?
<livingdaylight> it is in /media/cdrom1
<raptros-v76> random_guy: no, ive got everything working, im just asking about someting
<polpak> livingdaylight: tar -xzvf /media/cdrom1/file
<livingdaylight> polpak, i'll try that
<polpak> livingdaylight: unless it's not a tarfile, in which case you can gunzip it
<raptros-v76> random_guy: it depends
<raptros-v76> random_guy: what is the setup you have?
<ubuntu> having a small problem booting into ubuntu desktop, [4294672.005000]  pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_CRS failure for pnp0c01  taarget filesystem does not have  /sbin/int
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: add this to your list deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<smok3_> q: a step-by-step guide on how to install kubuntu on my external usb drive (386 version that is)?
<jramsey> grey is there an evolution setting to have it start automatically when ubuntu boots and i log in?
<random_guy> well i got the ibook and the pc desktop, the pc uses linux and can use the monitor but the ibook cant
<livingdaylight> polpak: MIME type: application/x-gzip
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: feel free to add your country code but not really needed
<raptros-v76> but the ibook works on its own moniter?
<grey> jramsey you can set it as a session in GNOME
<random_guy> so both systems on same monitor
<livingdaylight> polpak: type it says is gzip archive?
<random_guy> well yes it works on its own monitor but backlight is breaking
<polpak> livingdaylight: did you use tar?
<jramsey> grey, u mean when i log out check the save session with evolution running and it'll start henceforth?
<raptros-v76> random_guy: ibooks are laptops, right? does it work on its own moniter?
<raptros-v76> oh, just realized u answered my question
<random_guy> ya it works with its own monitor
<grey> jramsey you could probably do it that way
<ubuntu> i cannot reinstall as to much info will be lost
<raptros-v76> ok, so you need it to display on the other moniter
<random_guy> but i would rather get rid of tht entry and only use external
<raptros-v76> and the ibook runs ubuntu?
<grey> jramsey or run gnome-session-properties, go to the startup programs and add the progam "evolution --component=mail" minus the quotes, of course
<random_guy> yes it does
<asdasdasd> jest kto z polski??
<livingdaylight> polpak: yea, used tar but its not worked, command line is going crazy
<random_guy> i have it in live mode, it doesnt detect monitor
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: ibook?
<polpak> livingdaylight: did it give an error?
<smok3_> q: a step-by-step guide on how to install kubuntu on my external usb drive (386 version that is)?
<asdasdasd> kto z POLSKI??
<HymnToLife> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<gnomefreak> !pl
<random_guy> yes it says something like x failed to start, want to see log file yes no
<HymnToLife> u got pwn3d :p
<gnomefreak> ;)
<linuxgeekery> :)
<jramsey> grey, in Sessions, add evolution to the Startup Programs list?
<raptros-v76> random_guy: put it in pastebin
<grey> jramsey yep
<raptros-v76> (look at the topic)
<livingdaylight> polpak: /bin/tar: /bin/tar: cannot execute binary file
<random_guy> well i am on the desktop now becasue i cant use irc from the command line
<gnomefreak> random_guy: irssi
<gnomefreak> ;)
<polpak> livingdaylight: eh... sounds like something is wrong.. or you didn't type the command right
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: :( I'm having no luck with this
<random_guy> k wait a sec.
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: did you add the repo i gave you
<random_guy> i have both computers
<jramsey> grey so Evolution --component=mail is added to Startup Programs and i left the order column as the default of 50 ... correct?
<raptros-v76> random_guy: paste the output from x onto pastebin
<livingdaylight> polpak: i did sudo tar -xzvf /media/cdrom1/conradaa
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: yeah, and did an update, then tried the install but I still get the same error
<livingdaylight> or should i just write 'file'?
<raptros-v76> random_guy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: hold on delete everything in your /etc/apt/sources.list and i will give you a new list to place there
<grey> jramsey make that a lowercase E in "Evolution" and you should be good
<ubuntu> in live  cd at moment having a small problem booting into ubuntu desktop, [4294672.005000]  pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_CRS failure for pnp0c01  taarget filesystem does not have  /sbin/int
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: ok
<asdasdasd> polska polska
<jramsey> grey, ok i will drop off and relog in to try this ... ty
<Anticept> im in need of guidance with compiling my own ubuntu kernel so i can install the ATI proprietary drivers, that way the 3d acceleration will work in cedega
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: im hoping that the debian repos are not the cause of this
<grey> :)
<polpak> livingdaylight: shouldn't it be tar -xzvf /media/cdrom1/conradaa.tar.gz ?
<gnomefreak> asdasdasd: #ubuntu-pl
<polpak> livingdaylight: and you don't need sudo to untar a file
<ll> Hi
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: here is your new sources.list file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<ll> I'm having some trouble with my network
<raptros-v76> ok
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: please paste from the white part near bottom not the numbered lines
<livingdaylight> polpak, that aint worked either
<ubuntu> is somegoing to help please
<jramsey> grey, yep worked fine thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<grey> jramsey np
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: what ?
<livingdaylight> it doesn't say that it is a tar.gz file
<polpak> livingdaylight: pastebin the output of ls -l /media/cdrom1/
<ll> I have 2 computers and I want to share my internet connection
<ll> but
<livingdaylight> please tell me about pastebin
<ll> after configuring the server
<raptros-v76> ll: you need a router
<livingdaylight> ubotu tell me about pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: ok, thanks am trying that now
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: in live  cd at moment having a small problem booting into ubuntu desktop, [4294672.005000]  pnp: PnPACPI:METHOD_NAME_CRS failure for pnp0c01  taarget filesystem does not have  /sbin/int
<jramsey> livingdaylight, www.pastebin.ca
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: :D looks like it's working
<ll> in the windows machine I can ping i can even connect to the web site the it starts to "download" the web page and it stop
<livingdaylight> j ramsey, thank you
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: when you hit that try Ctrl+C ing out of it
<jramsey> livingdaylight, np
<unforcer> Can I use sd0,0 in grub.conf?
<jorge_> HI
<x405> ll what version windows do you have?
<unforcer> or is it hd0,0 allways?
<ll> XP sp2
<x405> I know xp has a feature called 'internet connection' sharing.
<x405> Ah, good.
<x405> What form of internet connection is it?
<ll> the server is the Linux Ubuntu machine
<Anticept> where do I get the breezy ubuntu kernel source?
<gnomefreak> unforcer: its whatever your hd is labeled as
<livingdaylight> i'm used to pastebin looking differently
<ll> it is a DSL conection
<ll> the modem is a usb modem
<gnomefreak> Anticept: synaptic
<x405> ll ah...
<livingdaylight> i can't seem to paste anythinginto it?
<unforcer> gnomefreak: ok.. so I have /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> unforcer: i would leave it alone if its booting
<tombs> hi all
<Anticept> ah, but synaptic isnt finding it
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: hero of the day, thanks gnomefreak that fixed it
<unforcer> gnomefreak: haha, no beacause I am setting up gentoo  :)
<x405> ll: Do both cards have ethernet cards?
<Anticept> i did rape my sources a bit ago on accident, but i believe i put it all back
<gnomefreak> !kernelsource
<ubotu> it has been said that kernelsource is apt-get install linux-source-<your kernel version>
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: was
<LetsSurf> gnomefreak: what was it ?
<grey> unforcer grub uses weird devices names, can you set your bios to boot from usb first?
<ubuntu> reptros-v76 what happens after that is i think another shell prompt appears any way i will try that and find out the nameof the shell
<gnomefreak> LetsSurf: you didnt have a full sources.list
<gnomefreak> you were missing major repos
<unforcer> grey: whaat? :D
<ll> both computers are already conected and i can share files
<gnomefreak> !kernel-source
<biberao> hey
<gnomefreak> !+kernel-source
<biberao> wireless wpa-sk cant make it work help
<ubotu> methinks kernel-source is if you need to install the kernel source for your running kernel, sudo apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r), more than likely though, all you need is to install the kernel headers for your running kernel. (if you need to compile a module) sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: so go back through the problem
<grey> unforcer: you want to boot from a usb stick instead of hard disk, right?
<majd> Hi, rhythmbox gives me a "Could not open resource for writing" error whenever i try to play a song...the song plays in all other players...and i just can't find a player as good as rhythmbox
<grey> unforcer: or external drive, I guess
<gnomefreak> unforcer: did you try asking in gentoo?
<thedeadliving5> Hey Im a first time linux user and Im trying to get XMMS installed, can anybody help me out?
<unforcer> I am setting up gentoon I am configuring grub.conf
<x405> ll: Okay, I suggest you check out this. http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<HymnToLife> majd> amaroK
<biberao> help pls
<Anticept> ok got the headers
<majd> HymnToLife, i didn't like it
<raptros-v76> thedeadliving5: sudo apt-get install xmms
<unforcer> gnomefreak: no I just need someone to tell me what is it using :D
<apokryphos> HymnToLife: huh?
<Luke> when I go to Windows Network in nautilus, it has an error popup: ""smb:///" is not a valid location." Anyone know how to fix this?
<unforcer> dont event try it event
<thedeadliving5> ok
<unforcer> Luke: dapper?
<biberao> pls!!!!!
<Anticept> once i get a bit better at this, ill try my hand at my own module. Linux is an adventure all its own, i must say :D
<Anticept> my own kernel*
<HymnToLife> apokryphos> ?
<thedeadliving5> ive tried that but I keep getting an error
<unforcer> Luke: if you are running dapper install gnomevfs-extra
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell biberao about wireless
<raptros-v76> Anticept: it will be a long perilous journy
<biberao> gnomefreak
<HymnToLife> thedeadliving5> what error ?
<biberao> the wireless card works
<biberao> just cant configure on networking the WPA key
<HymnToLife> something about the package not being found ?
<MenZa> How do I make Metacity my default WM?
<biberao> understand gnomefreak?
<thedeadliving5> "couldnt stat source package list://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted packages
<ll> x405: a friend told me to use this: iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m \
<raptros-v76> thedeadliving5: sudo apt-get update
<ll> and tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
<thedeadliving5> sudo apt-get update
<ll> to fix packet size
<thedeadliving5> like that
<Kr0ntab> biberao, wpasupplicant is the package you need
<raptros-v76> yeah
<ll> but both commands returnet an error
<ubuntu> raptros-v76 computer starts ethernet isfound got into boot menu soon as i hit themenu get that message i posted  BUT not the /sbin/init part the ubuntu screen comes starts booting modules then i get the black screen that tells me target file syatem does not have  /sbin/int
<biberao> Kr0ntab i have it
<biberao> but it says
<biberao> remove keys
<ll> this are the errors: ptables v1.3.1: Couldn't load match ` ':/lib/iptables/libipt_ .so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> biberao: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<ll> and root@ll-01:~# tcpmss --mss 1400:1536 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
<ll> bash: tcpmss: command not found
<livingdaylight> polko: don't know how to open it
<biberao> i've started it but it says to remove the keys
<biberao> :\
<bth_> what tool do I use to install a RPM?
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: you mean like /sbin/init?
<raptros-v76> not int, right?
<HymnToLife> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<gnomefreak> bth_: i wouldnt i would look for a deb
<bth_> erg.
<HymnToLife> but yeah, look for a DEB first
<livingdaylight> polpak: i tried to extract it from gui but it says that it is not supported
<livingdaylight> archive type not supported?
<biberao> i think i know understand the problem
<biberao> :X
<biberao> well
<biberao> gtg
<biberao> play snooker
<bth_> well, I know there is no deb.
<bth_> my choice is RPM or tar.gz
<MenZa> bth_: I've never had any problems with Alien. Simply do "sudo alien filename.deb" followed by "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<x405> Go for the tar.
<MenZa> Alien <3
<bth_> okay tar it is
<gnomefreak> bth_: what app is it?
<bth_> it's Wildfire, an XMPP server
<gnomefreak> ah
<bth_> http://www.jivesoftware.org/downloads.jsp
<thedeadliving5> sweet thanks its downloading now
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thedeadliving5> is there anything else I need to do to use it?
<ubuntu> raptros-v76 i thought it was /sbin/int   but if this seems incorrect then yes init since there may be no such file as int?
<majd> Hi, rhythmbox gives me a "Could not open resource for writing" error whenever i try to play a song...the song plays in all other players...and i just can't find a player as good as rhythmbox
<raptros-v76> thedeadliving5: good. btw http://www.xmms.org/ has cool stuff for xmms.  there are also plugins for it.  xmms is pretty cool
<thedeadliving5> thanks
<MenZa> majd: I highly recommend "Listen" -- it's Rhytmbox-like. Otherwise, permissions?
<Luke> unforcer: thanks
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: yeah, i dont have a file called int in /sbin
<MenZa> http://listengnome.free.fr, majd.
<majd> i just want an itunes-like interface and i want it to be fast
<majd> anything else is extra
<MenZa> majd: it's very iTunes like.
<imc_> Looking for info about making the suspend key (Fn+F5 on this Compaq v4020us) work - anyone have a pointer?
<imc_> under dapper
<MenZa> Artist and album-browser
<unforcer> Luke: np
<MenZa> http://www.menza.org/upload/listen.png majd
<ubuntu> raptros-v76 then it must be /sbin/init
<raptros-v76> majd: itunes and fast are mutually exclusive
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: yeah. that would be bad.
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: umm.
<majd> MenZa, that looks perfect
<majd> haven't even heard of it before
<majd> thanks
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: lets see, what architecture is your computer?
<MenZa_> majd: http://www.menza.org/random/listen.png
<MenZa_> There it is.
<MenZa_> (My connection died :\)
<mxpxpod> is there anyone using network-manager with bcm43xx?
<majd> MenZa, i'm not kidding lol, the interface is exactly what i was looking for
<MenZa> Goody.
<MenZa> http://listengnome.free.fr
<thedeadliving5> ok one last thing im having trouble with
<MenZa> It's optimised for Dapper (which I'm using), but there is a Breezy repos available.
<cT|Binary> Will someone please walk me through installing ATI Drivers? thanks
<thedeadliving5> i cant get my resolution past 1024X768?
<gnomefreak> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<MenZa> !resolutions
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MenZa
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: i had sarge on hda2 but ubuntu server on then booted back into hda1 and this problem occured  arch is i386
<MenZa> !resolutionhowto
<ubotu> MenZa: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> !fixresolutionhowto
<ubotu> MenZa: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MenZa> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MenZa
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell MenZa about fixres
<MenZa> Sorry about that -- what's the ubotu lead?
<MenZa> Fixres, right!
<MenZa> !tell thedeadliving5 about fixres
<MenZa> :P
<Luke> unforcer: aah it worked! thank you so much! i've been looking for that for so long
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: i have no clue.
<thedeadliving5> fixres?
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: had it worked before?
<Luke> unforcer: how did you find out about that  -extra package?i searched through everything that had "samba" in it
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: yes, check your query from ubotu.
<gnomefreak> thedeadliving5: read your pm
<MenZa> There's a link to a wiki guide on it.
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: if you wish, I can guide you through it though.
<sharpy> when i try to open an application it tells me: cannot load font Sans. How do i add it?
<bth_> where can i get a deb for Sun's Java Runtime?
<thedeadliving5> thanks
<MenZa> The guide should be easy to understand though.
<thedeadliving5> please
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: alright.
<thedeadliving5> i appreciate it
<Luke> sharpy: search restricted formats on the wiki... there is a guide
<MenZa> Open a terminal and type in "sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (you can use gedit if you wish)
<MenZa> Type in your password.
<sharpy> Luke, wiki? i am sorry could u point me to the website?
<ubuntu> raptros-v76 all the time yes just delted sarge on hda2 but ubuntu 5.10 server on hda2 now have grub from hda2 installed and now this problem
<bth_> any clues on how i can get the java 1.5
<MenZa> Now go down and find "Section "Screen"
<MenZa> bth_: there's a package... jre-something
<Luke> sharpy: www.ubuntu.com
<MenZa> sudo apt-cache search jre
<MenZa> try that
<thedeadliving5> ive been in this folder before
<sharpy> Luke, i meant relative to installing a Sans font.
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: yeah, a lot is done there.
<bth_> hrmmm i don't have any packages with that NAME listed...
<sharpy> Luke, its ok.. i'll peruse there. Hopefully it will be self-evident.
<MenZa> Now scroll down to that 'Section "Screen"'
<bth_> i have universe but not multiverse maybe that's the problem
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: i did that once, got rid of a partition.  that is a very bad idea.  youll have to find your install disk and reinstall ubuntu. first copy out all your important files
<majd> MenZa, i have to add a repo to get listen?
<MenZa> !tell bth_ about multiverse
<Luke> sharpy: you go to the wiki on www.ubuntu.com and search "restricted formats" and there will be a page called that. then on that page you search "sun java"
<ubuntu> no way theres to much
<MenZa> majd: I think you can do it by just downloading the latest .deb
<MenZa> But you ought to add the repo aswell, for updates.
<sharpy> Luke, oh..so Sans font is part of sun java?
<Luke> sharpy: its not like i can tell you how to make a deb package for sun java on irc"
<thedeadliving5> it says default is set at 1280X 800
<Luke> sharpy: sans font?
<sharpy> Luke, yes.. I am looking for Sans font.
<Luke> sharpy: hahaha ooh sorry - i highlighted the wrong person!
<Luke> hahahaha
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: pastebin your xorg.conf :)
<Luke> i'm so sorry
<sharpy> Luke, np
<thedeadliving5> how do i do that?
<Luke> sharpy: i'm like... what the hell... this guy has no idea what i'm talking about
<Luke> hahahaha
<sharpy> Luke, :-)
<Android_D> how can I check my version of Breezy?
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: copy important files to the empty partition using your livecd, then reinstall your ubuntu
<ubuntu> raptros-v76 its just not possible much to much info
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: right, use gedit instead. Press CTRL+Z to close nano. Now do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<MenZa> You have it open in a more user-friendly client now.
<Luke> sharpy: i can help with your problem too though
<sharpy> Luke, i just want to install a Sans font that an application is requesting. That's all. :-)
<sharpy> Luke, okies.
<Luke> sharpy: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bosco> lol
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: how much of actually important stuff could you have?
<sharpy> Luke, ok one sec.. while i load a terminal
<Android_D> actually
<Luke> sharpy: look at the paths in there and it will tell you where fonts are
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: now go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MenZa> And paste the contents there -- then give me the link.
<ubuntu> raptros-v76 230mb
<sharpy> Luke, i c tons of fontpaths for misc,cyrilic, 100dpi ..etc...
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: how much space do you have on the empty partition
<Luke> yea but they all have a common path though right?
<Luke> sharpy: like /usr/share/X11/fonts?
<Android_D> I type " apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` " and I get "Couldn't find package linuc-headers-'uname -r' .  Why is this happening?
<sharpy> Luke, yup. Common path ^^
<thedeadliving5> type that all in one line?
<Ohzie> Hey, can anybody tell me of a linux program that can open a daa file?
<Markus__> hi everyone!
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: Press CTRL+Z -- that closes the client.
<MenZa> Then do [without the quotes] : "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ubuntu> raptros-76 more than enough its not that its setting up postfix the certs the hours of work I think and i hate to say this but bill G is calling me back to!!!!!
<Markus__> i have just installed kubuntu and if i try to start the monitor freezes....do anyone of you know this problem?
<MenZa> COPY the contents from there and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thedeadliving5> command not found?
<sharpy> Luke, do I blindly search for a Sans font on the internet and install it in /usr/shar/X11/fonts ?
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: what are you typing in?
<grey> android_d, make sure those are back-quotes (by tilde) around uname-r and the whole lot is unquoted
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: ok depserate measures time
<Luke> sharpy: you could do that
<bosco> has anyone gotten flash working in ubuntu
<Android_D> thanks, grey
<Luke> sharpy: i use bitstream vera
<MenZa> !tell bosco about flash
<Luke> sharpy: which has a sans
<thedeadliving5> gedit/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MenZa> no, no
<sharpy> Luke, oh.. where can I get that?
<Markus__> can anybody help me?
<MenZa> Do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<MenZa> Without the quotes
<Luke> sharpy: there is probably a ubuntu package
<raptros-v76> copy your /sbin/init file from the live cd to the hard drive
<Luke> sharpy: h/o i'm looking for better solutions. you should already ahve this font - that is the problem
<thedeadliving5> ok
<Luke> sharpy: what program is it that cant find sans?
<sharpy> Luke, mplayer. it's for a specific skin I like.
<bosco> MenZa, i did that already and i didnt not work
<thedeadliving5> ok now what
<bosco> MenZa, didnt work i have already been there to that site
<Luke> sharpy: aaah that changes things. you'll have to go in the settings and just pick another font. they have some path hardcoded into mplayer so if you dont have that... it wont work
<Android_D> alright
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: yes itspretty bleak i will not reinstall again  its about six months of hard work
<sharpy> Luke, oh ok. let me see if i can change a font there.
<raptros-v76> ok, do what i said
<bosco> does anyone have flash working in ubuntu the flashplayer plugin is installed but still cant view flash
<Android_D> now I type " apt-get install gcc-3.4 " and the package cannot be found
<Luke> sharpy: there is a whole font section in gmapler's preferences
<raptros-v76> copy that binary file from the cd to the hard drive
<MenZa> Sorry about that, metacity crashed.
<Ohzie> bosco: Works fine for me.
<Luke> sharpy: mine doesnt actually point to a font, it just points to "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
<bosco> Ohzie, well so what do i do then
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: right. Copy all of that and paste it on http://www.pastebin.com
<sharpy> Luke, mplayer is asking for a font that ends with .desc
<MenZa> bah, I'm on CLI so I have to settle for Lynx ;\
<dooglus> I installed xubuntu-desktop, and my gdm login screen has gone all light blue and xubuntu-y.  how can I get it back to the proper ubuntu colours?
<Ohzie> bosco: Well, I clicked on the INSTALL MISSING PLUGINS button
<Ohzie> And uhh installed flash
<Ohzie> And now it works.
<MenZa> dooglus: Umm... try doing System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<MenZa> (That's GNOME)
<sharpy> Luke, it's ok ... ill ask in #mplayer.. more appropiate ya know? :-)
<Luke> sharpy: where do you see it asking that?
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: please use my nick which  sbin/init are we talking about
<thedeadliving5> there isnt anything to paste
<bosco> Ohzie, well that did not work for me it says something and i have to custom install it
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: ...you must've typed it in wrong.
<grimboy> Alright, I have a mouse problem, I have annoying side buttons that I accidently hit and want to turn off and a middle button that always does a paste whatever the application (in firefox it should do stuff with tabs)
<Luke> sharpy: good call. i'm pretty sure its an mplayer specific problem
<Ohzie> bosco: Well, I'm sorry. That sucks.
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: right, let's do this another way
<MenZa> do
<sharpy> Luke, it's in preferences dialog. :-)
<Luke> sharpy: expecially if all your other fonts work. firefox and all that probably use sans too
<MenZa> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Luke> sharpy: mine is looking for .pfd files?
<MenZa> And follow the steps
<Luke> sharpy: and .ttf
<MenZa> Until you get to the resolutions part. Simply toggle the ones you want, thedeadliving5.
<bosco> Ohzie, will i use enlightment 17 and that should have nothing to do with it should it
<thedeadliving5> ok
<Ohzie> bosco: I don't think so.
<MenZa> Tell me if you experience any problems
<sharpy> Luke, when i type gmplayer, i open preferences and the first font it wants is Sans. If i peruse for other fonts in /usr/local/share/fonts mplayer wants it in .desc way
<Luke> sharpy: that is highly strange. since mine isnt doing that i cant really help
<Luke> sharpy: sorry
<bosco> Ohzie, it sends me here and tells me there is no flash installed         http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<Android_D> I type " apt-get install gcc-3.4 " and the package cannot be found, why is it that gcc-3.4 is not found. (I am following a guide for installing a webcam driver BTW)
<Luke> sharpy: at least you know its just a mplayer problem though
<sharpy> Luke, true :-)
<Luke> sharpy: good luck
<bosco> Ohzie, and then it downloads the flash as a .tar file
<Firebird8> how do i change the permissions of my CD writer so i do not need to be root to write?
<thedeadliving5> how do i go about toggling what i want
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: I think it's space.
<sharpy> Luke, thanks.. i'll let u know if I find a solution..jsut in case a newbie like me comes across the same prob.
<thedeadliving5> they all say 1280X800
<bth_> !tell khaladan about multiverse
<MenZa> All of them?
<Kasirc> Ola
<Luke> sharpy: haha thanks
<Ohzie> bosco: Yeah, I understand what you're saying. I have no idea how to help you. Sorry.
<Ohzie> Try searching in Synaptic for 'flash'
<Howitzer> I have a problem with my new 6600GT and the NVidia drivers..
<bosco> Ohzie,  i did searchh in synaptic and i installed all of the flash plugins
<bosco> Ohzie, thanks for trying to help me'
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: ?
<bth_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thedeadliving5> all the resolutions are the same
<MenZa> Hmmm...
<Brainlessbob> is there a terminal based synaptic like software?
<MenZa> Brainlessbob: yes
<MenZa> apt-get
<MenZa> :P
<Madpilot> Brainlessbob, aptitude
<Howitzer> when i use the official ones or the ones from the repo's(Breezy and Dapper), all fonts OUTSIDE of Gnome are really small...(ex: GDM's fonts are small, Fluxbox's, TTYs are fine)
<ProN00b> lol, Brainlessbob, synaptic is only an interface to apt-get
<Brainlessbob> well... how do i search with apt-get for packages?
<Howitzer> apt-cache search
<MenZa> apt-cache search <keyword>Z
<MenZa> ah, damn
<MenZa> Howitzer: you're too quick.
<Brainlessbob> thanks :D
<Howitzer> meh
<bth_> gosh! does anyone know what repository I can find sun-j2sdk1.5 in??
<Howitzer> it's a reflex
<bth_> It doesn't seem to be in multiverse!
<MenZa> Howitzer: I suppose :)
<fapeg> hi
<Howitzer> on Arch Linux, i always did 'apt-get install' instead of 'pacman -S' -_-
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: hmm.. my best guess is to add them yourself then.
<thedeadliving5> thats the res i want, but i cant select it
<thedeadliving5> thats where I am lost
<raptros-v76> bth_: its not in a repository. you have to install it from source
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: right. Launch your xorg.conf in gedit, using the command "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Hexidigital> !tell bth_ about java
<Howitzer> edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MenZa> No worries, thedeadliving5.
<MenZa> Now scroll down to the section called "Screens"
<Howitzer> go to the Monitor section and add the resolution you want to the corresponding color depth
<MenZa> You'll see a number of resolutions there.
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> Screens section, sorry
<MenZa> Simply add the ones you want next to the others.
<MenZa> Howitzer: heh
<thedeadliving5> now it opened
<MenZa> When you're done, save the file.
<MenZa> And use CTRL+ALT+SHIFT to restart X.
<thedeadliving5> where should i add the ones i want?
<Howitzer> save by doing ':save /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: scroll down to the section calls "Screen"
<stpere> MenZa, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<thedeadliving5> ok
<MenZa> You'll see a number of resolutions, e.g. "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<MenZa> stpere: I know, my mistake :)
<kracker> hmm so i have been runing ubuntu 5.10 for quite a while and i just got an old netgeer pcmcia network card WG511 (802.11 G, V2, MADE IN TIWAN)
<thedeadliving5> all there is 1280 X 800
<kracker> and i'm trying to get it working
<iNiku> hey.
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: Okay. You see there are several rows of them, right?
<thedeadliving5> yes
<wang_> does anyone know what the SU password is? i just installed ubuntu
<raptros-v76> there isnt one
<MenZa> !rootsudo
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kracker> but i'm not sure how i can "install" the hardware ...
<jonguy> i deleted the hosts tab in network settings and trying to edit etc/hosts but i can not get into root
<kracker> i plugged in the card before i started ubuntu but ... no lights turned on ..
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: right. So it says something like "1280x1024" on all lines.
<thedeadliving5> yes it does
<Howitzer> kracker, you have to modprobe the drivers i think
<Brainlessbob> How do I scroll up in terminal?
<MenZa> Next to it, type "1280x800" [if that's the one you want]  -- on all of them.
<JimJty> how can I search a zip file for a specific file
<MenZa> So it says "1280x1024" "1280x800" -- on all lines.
<MenZa> When you're done, save the file.
<thedeadliving5> it only says 1280 X 800
<MenZa> Add more
<thedeadliving5> right in front of it
<MenZa> Just type them in.
<MenZa> ...hmm
<MenZa> pastebin it, could you?
<Howitzer> wait
<Howitzer> i'll post you mine
<MenZa> Howitzer: don't bother, I'll modify his :)
<MenZa> I just hope lynx will do for that...
<thedeadliving5> pastbin it?
<jonguy> is there any way to edit files while not in root
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: http://www.pastebin.com <- put it into the big field and type "send", then post the address in here.
<livingdaylight> is there any way to have different backgrounds in each desktop?
<MenZa> ...uh oh.
<Howitzer> don't think so livingdaylight
<livingdaylight> or to have backgrounds rotating?
<MenZa> "Unable to connect to X server"
<MenZa> :D
<Howitzer> MenZa, i'll do it then :-)
<kracker> Howitzer, i thought i tried ... using:  sudo modprobe prism54
<livingdaylight> Howitzer, thx, shame though. It s no problem in KDE
<TehBigOne> MenZa, I have the same problem and edited/saved the file but I still cannot select the resolution I added :<
<MenZa> TehBigOne: you have to restart x
<TehBigOne> ty
<MenZa> by doing ctrl+alt+backspace
<thedeadliving5> ok
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: ;)
<Android_D> whats a good app for recording from webcam straight to file for extended periods of time?
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: did it work?
<thedeadliving5> http://pastebin.com/689222
<ubuntu> just a sec go back to pm
<kracker> Still ... even after i ran the command (oh, and no errors or output when running the command fyi) i still did not get a light on :\
<kracker> errum a light on the pcmcia network card  rather
<Brainlessbob> My terminal writes more lines than my screen can show. Is there a way I can scroll up or make the terminal write slower?
<kracker> i did configure the card using the network control panel but ...
<sharpy> Luke, no luck.. everyone is asleep in #mplayer
<MenZa> Howitzer: care to edit it for me and send it along? I'm on Lynx and it bugs me.
<sharpy> Does anyone know how to install a Sans font in gmplayer?
<ubuntu> raptros-v76: are we here or in pm section?
<Howitzer> What resolutions?
<raptros-v76> ubuntu: what?
<sharpy> or a Sans font in general that gmplayer can use?
<JimJty> how can I search a zip file for a specific file via the command line
<sharpy> I get: Sans font not found.
<jonguy> newbie with problems is there any way to edit files without being in root?
<MenZa> jonguy: well, unless they're system files or the like, you can, by standard :)
<Brainlessbob> jonguy: If you edit in terminal you can use sudo
<jonguy> etc/hosts
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: what resolutions do you want to add?
<raptros-v76> ubuntu, ill be back in about 20 minutes.
<sharpy> !mplayer sans font installation
<ubotu> sharpy: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Howitzer> /etc/hosts will require root
<jonguy> i can't use sudo becuase i deleted host in network connections
<sharpy> ?
<thedeadliving5> "1280 X800" and "1280 X 1084"
<MenZa> Howitzer: you heard him :)
<Howitzer> 1280x1084? Oo
<MenZa> 1280x800 is there already
<Howitzer> why not 1280x1024?
<MenZa> Howitzer: just add that and some other generic ones :)
<jonguy> and now i have to replace etc/hosts/ without sudo possible?
<thedeadliving5> thats what i meant, lol
<Howitzer> okay
<jonguy> or change
<cheesechoker> where do i put new .el files so that emacs can find them?
<Howitzer> http://pastebin.com/689236
<Howitzer> MenZa, you want it sent via mail?
<Brainlessbob> My terminal writes 20+x lines but my screen only show the 20 last lines. How do I see the missing x lines?
<kracker> this is what i have it configured as and the error when I try to turn it up ... http://pastebin.com/689233
<jramsey> any idea why a windows shared folder on D:\Documents and Settings\folderDesired give me "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "folderDesired"?
<Howitzer> Brainlessbob, use the scroll function :D
<MenZa> Brainlessbob: ...page up?
<Howitzer> jramsey, do you have r-access on it?
<thedeadliving5> and i just replace the old one with that
<Brainlessbob> I cant... uses ubuntu server
<x_ghost> pipe it with more
<jonguy> how do i get into root without sudo?
<Howitzer> thedeadliving5, yes
<Howitzer> jonguy, do 'su'
<jramsey> Howitzer, i just changed in on the xp machine to allow network users to change my files and same thing
<x405> jo: su or if you want to live a lie, use fakeroot
<stevietool> how do you unpack a tar.bz2 file?
<jramsey> i can get to Docs and Settings folder
<thedeadliving5> thanks guys
<jramsey> samba says the contents are unreadable
<MenZa> thedeadliving5: no probs
<MenZa> hf :)
<MenZa> stevietool: open it with archive manager..?
<Centaur5> After installing the nvidia drivers for my card shouldn't lspci list the type of video card instead of say that it's unknown?
<Howitzer> jramsey, can't really help you much, don't know a lot about those things
<jramsey> Howitzer, hold on it was set Read only on XP ... lemme try again
<kracker> any suggestions for the error saying "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<Howitzer> jramsey, are you root when accessing the samba share?
<Android_D> is there any simple way of installing gcc-3.4 when apt-get does not work?
<jonguy> x405: does root have a set password
<stevietool> Menza: I did the following in a terminal: tar -xjfv file.tar.bz2
<kracker> for command: ifconfig -a eth1 up (eth1 is my netgear wireless card, Netgear WG511T Super G 108 Mbps)
<x405> Usually...
<jonguy> i tried my normal pass and it didnt work
<TehBigOne> Is It possible to copy over files from my second hd?
<stevietool> Menza: I got tar: file.tar.gz : not found in archive? blub?
<jramsey> Howitzer, no ... using file browser ... how do i do sudo on the browser and do i really need to be root?
<x405> When you installed, it should've asked for a password for root.
<jonguy> i wonder if it has anything with the hosts file screwed up
<Howitzer> jramsey, it might work if you're root..
<bosco> how do i extract a tar.gz file
<Howitzer> try 'sudo nautilus--no-desktop' in a terminal
<bth_> bosco, tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<x405> bosco: tar -zxvf file
<Madpilot> x405, Ubuntu doesn't use an active root acct - there is no root pw by default...
<x405> Ah...
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell x405 about sudo
<TehBigOne> Is It possible to copy over files from my second hd?
<stevietool> how do I unpack a tar.bz2 file from terminal?
<x405> I'm aware of sudo.
<Madpilot> x405, the bot should have sent you a pm - check that URL out
<jramsey> Howitzer, that worked to the point where it wants me to authenticate to access the folder
<SAM_theman> hey
<kracker> hmm, well what does this error messg mean? for the error from command "ifconfig eth1 up" saying "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<SAM_theman> i am having a problem
<SAM_theman> i can't hear my games sounds
<kracker> arn't we all :)
<x405> Yes, thank you for sending me stuff I don't need. Deeply appreciated.
<jramsey> Howitzer, is this local authentication?  the default username is root
<jonguy> so x405 anyother way to modify files?
<Howitzer> no
<TehBigOne> Is It possible to copy over files from my second harddrive? please
<SAM_theman> only the music on my computer and the themes but can't listen to movies on the web whats going on???
<Howitzer> jramsey, it's the user and pass you've given on the XP box
<jonguy> hmm
<Madpilot> x405, if you're not aware of how Ubuntu handles admin privs, then that URL worth a read...
<Howitzer> if you didn't supply one, just try pressing enter whitouth filling in anything
<jonguy> tried that
<Howitzer> hey again MenZa  :p
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering how do i create my own respositories?
<jonguy> and i tried the only pass i use for everything
<x405> 'root doesn't have a password, use sudo for administrative stuff", I think I get the idea.
<Howitzer> jadaz87, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto
<Howitzer> modify if necessary for Ubuntu
<jadaz87> thanks Howitzer
<Howitzer> God it feels good to help people :x
<MenZa> Howitzer: word :D
<MenZa> Giving back some of the stuff you took, so to speak
<Howitzer> i can finally give something back
<Howitzer> wth
<MenZa> :D
<Howitzer> you read my mind :s
<MenZa> What can I say? It's a gift :)
<jonguy> i deleted the hosts tab so now i can not get into sudo to get into root to modify the etc/hosts/ to something other than nothing
* Howitzer calls the military
<MenZa> sudo apt-get install sudo
<MenZa> ;D
<jonguy> quite a problem
<MenZa> Indeed
<MenZa> Synaptic?
<jadaz87> MenZa he has no sudo lol
<MenZa> jadaz87: I know, I was kidding ;)
<x405> Boot using a live-cd and fix it?
<jadaz87> synaptic requires gksudo
<Howitzer> use fakeroot
<MenZa> yeah, use fakeroot
<Madpilot> jonguy, reboot to the recover console, and reinstall sudo from there
<jonguy> how do i use fake root
<x405> Type fakeroot at a console.
<jonguy> fakeroot: command not found
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> First:
<MenZa> su ?
<Howitzer> do passwd root
<Howitzer> enter a password
<jonguy> su
<MenZa> repeat it.
<sharpy> anyone use gmplayer here?
<jonguy> crap wrong pc
<MenZa> jonguy: :D
<Howitzer> then go su and do apt-get install sudo
<Howitzer> *then go su and do apt-get -reinstall install sudo
<MenZa> --reinstall !
<Howitzer> i think
<Howitzer> oh
<Howitzer> yeah
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> I actually made a request on adding "reinstall" as an apt option -- "sudo apt-get reinstall package"
<MenZa> Shuttleworth thought it was a good idea
<jonguy> i cannot gain acess by using su
<jonguy> the passowrd is not working
<Howitzer> or you could do it the noob way and whine about how you think Ubuntu sucks and shoot people in your school
<Brainlessbob> Is there a way to check in terminal if i have internet access?
<x405> Ping a server?
<Brainlessbob> what server?
<jonguy> i will check into alternatives
<x405> Any?
<MenZa> Brainlessbob: get lynx =D
<x405> Or be 1337 and telnet to google.com port 80, type in GET / and hit enter.
<Brainlessbob> well I need to know if i got internet access since im gonna get lynx :P
<sleepy_> hello
<jonguy> su
<tplk> all: Hi! I'm not an Ubuntu user. Do you think, that I could install (and use!)
<x405> Try pinging google or something.
<jonguy> sorry
<sleepy_> yes
<tplk> all: Hi! I'm not an Ubuntu user. Do you think, that I could install (and use!) Ubuntu on an old machine: PII 350MHz, 192MB RAM, 4GB HDD? Has sb. of you tried sth. like that?
<iNiku> jonguy, what happened to your sudo?
<sleepy_> it's incredibly easy to install and use Ubuntu
<Howitzer> damn
<Howitzer> jonguy, you're screwed
<chcuky_> Hello. I am using pirate wifi. i recieve the signal on a laptop. i would like to send the singal to a router so i can get some more computers online.  i got all the parts here but i need to config
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Howitzer> only way to enable su is by 'sudo passwd root'
<jonguy> i deleted the hosts tab from network settings trying to get the internet to work and wala its a bug
<Brainlessbob> tplk: Im on ubuntu with my 233mhz 81mb ram scsi drive compaq ^^
<patrick_king> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<iNiku> jonguy, that should have nothing to do with sudo
<immolo> chcuky_, best way is to buy a wireless router that supports getting info from a wireless signal
<jonguy> but it does
<varsendagger> hey what's a dikfore?
<tplk> Brainlessbob: wow! And do you use desktop environment?
<varsendagger> it is in my /usr/bin
<x405> varsen: We've heard that.
<immolo> or buying a cheap box with a wireless card and make it a router
<Brainlessbob> tplk: nah... server  ^^
<chcuky_> ok i got 2 routers both netgear
<jonguy> the error is unable to lookup  via gethostname()
<Madpilot> varsendagger, delete it and see what doesn't work anymore ;)
<chcuky_> i got card i got routers
<tplk> Brainlessbob: ah
<chcuky_> i need to config my lapto to send the singal to a router
<Howitzer> Brainlessbob, use fluxbox :p
<iNiku> jonguy, oh, sudo does that?
<varsendagger> ok
<x405> chcuky_, you might want to consider getting something like this: http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4735779?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<x405> Then plugging the router into that.
<immolo> chcuky_, send it back via ethernet
<MenZa> What's the lightest de out there -- I might get a low-end laptop soon :)
<jonguy> alls i have to do is add something to the etc/hosts file to fix but i cannot edit the file
<jonguy> becuase i cannot get into root
<bth_> is there a special ubuntu way of adding an init.d script?
<Brainlessbob> Howitzer: is fluxbox good?
<x405> jon: Boot using a live-cd and edit the file that way.
<chcuky_> thats almost what i got
<sleepy_> yes
<sleepy_> fluxbox is great
<MenZa> bth_: umm... System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Apps :)?
<jonguy> wish i had one
<chcuky_> fluxbox rules
<x405> jon: Well, download one.
<Howitzer> it might be a bit hard to adapt at first
<sleepy_> sorry, I'm butting in, but it's one of my favorite programs
<Howitzer> OR
<sleepy_> *shells
<Android_D> is there any simple way of installing gcc-3.4 when apt-get does not work?
<jonguy> guess so how big?
<Brainlessbob> Well... after i get lynx i might get it :P
<Howitzer> you could think about switching to DamnSmallLinux
<x405> There's damnsmalllinux, 50 mb.
<bth_> MenZa when does that run...? at system startup, right
<Howitzer> rofl
<sleepy_> does anyone know how to change your PATH?
<varsendagger> Madpilot, yeah i just can't figure out what this dikfore
<MenZa> bth_: when you login to X :)
<pax> Brainlessbob: yes, fluxbox is light, simple, elegant yet practicle
<Howitzer> bth_, at gnome startup
<sleepy_> I need to install something, but gcc isn't working very well
<x405> http://damnsmalllinux.org
<iNiku> jonguy, you need to find a local root exploit and hack your own box :)
<MenZa> oh?
<bth_> no that is not what I want. I want to add something to system startup
<immolo> Brainlessbob, use links2 :P
<Howitzer> iNiku, that's the dumbest thing i've heard :D
<Brainlessbob> pax: not as lightweight as terminal only :P
<jonguy> thats what i was thinking
<MenZa> Howitzer: However, it's true :)
<Madpilot> varsendagger, in that case, I wouldn't recommend my method of testing!
<x405> Download the iso, burn it, boot the cd, mount your hd, restore the hosts file, viola.
<bth_> How can I add something to system startup?
<Howitzer> c'mon
<stevietool> someone familiar with amarok ?
<sleepy_> does anyone know how to change your PATH?, I'm having trouble because none of my programs can compile because they can't find gcc.
<x405> bth_: in the rc folders.
<jonguy> sounds easier said then done
<chcuky_> this what i got for a router      http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WGR614.php
<Howitzer> you think a fully updated linux box can be hacked by a person that deleted his /etc/hosts ? (No offence :p )
<jonguy> allthough ive yet to do it
<iNiku> howitzer, no :D
<grimboy> Which config file is for advanced mouse configuration? I have a really annoying mouse with extra buttons that I don't want but hit a lot because I have big chubby fingers.
<MrElendig> grimboy: xorg.conf
<iNiku> I'm a bit surprised that it kills sudo, though
<Howitzer> meh
<grimboy> Thanks
<jonguy> some offense taken lol
<Howitzer> me too
<sleepy_> does anyone know how to change your PATH?, I'm having trouble because none of my programs can compile because they can't find gcc.
<moparfan90> hello. i just installed apache and fowarded port80... and no one from the out side can see my site...
<Howitzer> jonguy, try rebooting
<moparfan90> anyone know why?
<Howitzer> maybe the Windows way works :x
<bth_> what's the proper way to add something to the rc foldres for startup
<immolo> chcuky_, you would have to use your laptop to pick the signal up then use ethernet to forward the connection on and then the router will do the rest
<HymnToLife> grimboy> there's a wiki page to handle mice with extra buttons
<HymnToLife> !ouse
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<x405> mopar, could be your router. Them buggers are a pai.
<HymnToLife> !mouse
<ubotu> [mouse]  Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev Installing extra cursor themes can be done easily with gcursor
<simonpca> plop
<movpclr> moparfan90: could be because some ISPs block port 80 on your Cable/DSL modem
<jonguy> tried rebooting i'll just give the 50meg i trial
<Brainlessbob> can i use fluxbox with only a keyboard?
<movpclr> moparfan90: I know Adelphia does
<moparfan90> oo
<moparfan90> how do i check if they did?
<immolo> Brainlessbob, yeah
<Howitzer> Brainlessbob, don't think so
<imc_> hi having an interesting issue with nm-applet; I can't get it to appear. I see a process of nm-applet -sm disable - how can i get this to run enabled so I get the front end to appear on the top panel
<immolo> Howitzer, of couse you can
<Howitzer> eh
<immolo> use fluxbox without a mouse
<iNiku> well, renaming /etc/hosts to something else doesn't break sudo on my box
<Howitzer> Oo
<sleepy_> yeah, there are all kinds of great keyboard shortcuts you can use
<x405> ...
<movpclr> moparfan90: call them up, but I would check to make sure that if you are using a router, you have pot 80 forwarded properly to your machine.  Alternatively, you could change Apache to run on say, port 800 and then test and see if people can access it before calling.
<x405> You tried something that someone said broke their computer?
<iNiku> of course
<x405> You are truely brave.
<iNiku> because I know I can recover from it even if it does break sudo
<moparfan90> movpclr, ill change the port.. how would i do this?
<immolo> Brainlessbob, after starting up flux for the first time edit $home/.fluxbox/keys
<iNiku> and I was pretty sure it wouldn't break anyway
<immolo> keyboard shortcuts
<sleepy_> can anyone help me with the user PATH?
<Brainlessbob> immolo: i see... i keep that in mind
<sleepy_> please?
<x405> Uh...don't you just type like $PATH =blah to set a new path in a console?
<immolo> Brainlessbob, check out the gentoo doc as it has some handy stuff on configuing fluxbox which also will work on ubuntu
<movpclr> moparfan90: goto /etc/apache2/ports.conf and add "Listen 800" then restart apache
<moparfan90> ok
<chcuky_> immolo, how do i forward the siganl. i got regular cables and crossovers
<sleepy_> well, I need to set my PATH to recognise gcc, so that I can compile binary
<x405> sleepy: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+set+path
<sleepy_> but I don't know how to alter it, or where gcc is
<immolo> chcuky_, I guess by using bind
<sleepy_> I tried using 'locate gcc', but it returned too many things
<Android_D> can I add things to the apt-cache?
<x405> type "whereis gcc" in a terminal.
<sleepy_> there were probably about twenty folders
<iNiku> jonguy, what happens if you type 'sudo id' in a console?
<jonguy> btw i was tring to setup a broadband connection and it pppeoconf had a error and said there is no connection (but there is)
<sleepy_> ok
<sleepy_> I got four that time
<moparfan90> how do i restart apache... i forgot the command
<immolo> chcuky_, your setup is alittle complated and is pron to error
<sleepy_> so how do I add those to the PATH?
<tritium> moparfan90: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<jonguy> sudo: unable to lookup via getnamehost()
<moparfan90> ok thanks
<movpclr> moparfan90: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<eck> jonguy: you don't have your hostname set up properly
<x405> Yeah...
<x405> He deleted his hosts file.
<Brainlessbob> My server is odd... it wont shutdown nor restart. it hooksup in restarting/shutdown system
<jonguy> no i deleted the tab in network settings
<eck> x405: oh...  well i guess that would be it :)
<chcuky_> immolo,  well i dont have a steady internet connect i can only use wifi, where do i get bind
<jonguy> close to the same
<immolo> chcuky_, apt :P
<immolo> or if you are a source man isc.org
<antiwyrd> hi guys could you give me some help with installing ubuntu please
<chcuky_> ok ill check it out
<chcuky_> nothing else i can do then
<speyer> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<antiwyrd> i'm booting up in the default mode and its halting  before it gets to the install config
<immolo> chcuky_, drop me aline if you get stuck I'm quite interested to see if this willl work
<chcuky_> dude i got too many files is there a more specific nane
<chcuky_> name
<immolo> named
<immolo> :P
<speyer> what package do i need to be able to compile ?
<tritium> speyer: build-essential
<speyer> thanks
<dooglus> MenZa: thanks, that's what I wanted (the login screen config window)
<chcuky_> bind , downloading it now
<dooglus> which is the default theme for gdm?  'human'?  or 'human circle of friends'?
<iNiku> ah. of course deleting hosts didn't break my sudo because I had a working name server in resolv.conf
<bakert> human
<sleepy_> does anyone know how to change the PATH?
<chcuky_> i down loaded it now how do i open it
<bakert> sleepy - which version?
<Android_D> can I add things to the apt-cache?
<immolo> chcuky_, you need some coffee and alot of reading
<sleepy_> I don't know, I need to add gcc to my PATH so that I can compile source
<chcuky_> o darn
<chcuky_> well i better do something
<bakert> sleepy - on breezy?  make an entry in .bashrc in your home dir
<sleepy_> because I can't './configure' anything due to it not being able to fine it
<sleepy_> breezy is the latest version right?
<iNiku> chcuky_, you're going to need LOTS of coffee before you get named to do what you're asking :)
<xbox_sky> -f command not found... huh ??? slrn tells me to use -f bla bla in order to install a config file, any suggestions?
<MenZa> sleepy_: stable, yes.
<sybariten> do you know how hard it is finding web info on the mount with umask syntax, without ending up on pages discussing fstab syntax?
<bakert> are you sure gcc is installed?
<sleepy_> ok, thanks
<MenZa> The latest is Dapper. 6.06
<sleepy_> yes
<chcuky_> is it that hard
<bakert> export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/thing
<chcuky_> i dont even have a clue so i should give up
<sleepy_> I installed it with apt-get, and it confirms it installation whenever I've tried again
<sleepy_> ok
<sleepy_> thank you very much
<iNiku> no, just do the "a lot of reading" part
<chcuky_> well what do i reead
<xbox_sky> -f command not found... huh ??? slrn tells me to use -f bla bla in order to install a config file, any suggestions?
<iNiku> I'd start with tcp/ip networking basics
<EKm> After installation of ubuntu linux it asked me to restart the computer and after doing so it failed to startup at the point where it said: hotplug something or other... It just stopped at that point and didn't say ok next to it after about 10 minutes
<tritium> xbox_sky: -f is a switch.  You would use that with a command
<xbox_sky> tritrium yup that's what i'm trying to do
<bakert> EKm - try Ctrl-C at that point and see if it gets further?
<xbox_sky> -f /home/oscar/.jnewsrc --create
<EKm> okey dokey
<chcuky_> well i am stuck then
<xbox_sky> -f command not found
<chcuky_> i just wanted someone to help me walk threw it
<chcuky_> it didnt know it was going to take a month to read up on the matter
<bakert> chcuky_: what format is the thing you have downloaded in?
<sleepy_> it says "export: '/usr/bin/gcc' : is not a valid identifier"
<xbox_sky> -f
<Brainlessbob> Isnt it funny when my 3com router cant find a 3com network card?
<iNiku> chcuky_, what exactly are you trying to do with named?
<chcuky_> what is named
<iNiku> BIND
<patrick_king> wats the command to install a .deb file
<iNiku> I believe that's the package you just downloaded?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<bakert> patrick_king: dpkg -i <name of>
<chcuky_> dude im trying to take a wifi signal from my laptop and send it to a router
<patrick_king> cheers
<tritium> xbox_sky: I told you, that's not a command
<iNiku> chcuky_, strictly speaking, that's impossible
<xbox_sky> tritium sorry?
<chcuky_> what no way
<bakert> sleepy_: you added a line at the bottom of a file called .bashrc in your home dir?
<iNiku> can't be done
<chcuky_> for real
<tritium> xbox_sky: -f is a command _switch_, but not a command itself
<chcuky_> dont seem that hard
<sleepy_> there is no .bashrc in my home folder
<tritium> iNiku: sure it can
<xbox_sky> the program tells me to -f /home/oscar/.jnewsrc --create
<iNiku> you mean, you're connectingto a neighbor's wifi on your laptop?
<chcuky_> i think it can be done and im  newb
<xbox_sky> is that wrong tritium?
<bakert> sleepy_: it wont show up with an ls
<chcuky_> yes i got his signal steady and strong
<tritium> xbox_sky: yes.  What are you trying to do?
<sleepy_> I'm not using an ls
<tritium> chcuky_: you really shouldn't steal bandwidth
<kracker> any suggestions on trying to install a Netgear PCMCIA Wireless network card (WG511T)
<chcuky_> i want to take it from my recieveing laptop to a router so i can plug more into
<sleepy_> I'm in gnome
<bakert> sleepy_: because it starts with a dot but you can see it if you do ls -a or if you try and edit it (vi ~/.bashrc)
<iNiku> well, there's no way you can "send the signal to a router"
<chcuky_> i dont steal bandwith
<chcuky_> i asked for permisssion
<sleepy_> so how to I edit it then?
<bakert> sleepy_: also, don't put gcc in there, just the folder.  it will look in the folders on your path to find the file.
<iNiku> what you could do, if you have a wireless router that can do it, is you could configure the router to connect to their wifi
<sleepy_> oh
<sleepy_> ok
<bakert> sleepy_: but i don't think that is your problem
<iNiku> as a client bridge
<xbox_sky> i'm trying to run slrn a newsreader and it tells me to create a config file by typing -f /home/oscar/.jnewsrc --create and then it complaisn -f is not a command
<sleepy_> in where?
<chcuky_> ok
<sleepy_> I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers
<bakert> sleepy_: if you have gcc installed properly it would surely be on your path
<iNiku> or, if you can't do that, you would have to configure your laptop as a NAT router
<tritium> xbox_sky: you're missing a command before the "-f"
<chcuky_> how do i get into my router settings
<sleepy_> and it keeps saying that gcc isn't there, or isn't enabled
<tritium> sleepy_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sleepy_> I used apt-get to install it
<Madpilot> sleepy_, have you installed build-essential?
<xbox_sky> tritium ok.. but I have no idea what I should type
<kracker> grrr, any idea, link to guide, etc would be most helpful
<HymnToLife> you don't need GCC to install Nvidia drivrs I think
<HymnToLife> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bakert> sleepy_: what happens if you do "which gcc" at the command line
<Android_D> what does "E: Unimplemented" mean when I use apt-cache add ?
<tritium> xbox_sky: read the documentation then
<bakert> sleepy_: oh yes, build essentials that will be it
<speyer> ls /usr/lib/win32/ the correct directory of win32codecs for mplayer ?
<xbox_sky> I have
<vinboy> hi
<sleepy_> "/usr/bin/gcc"
<sleepy_> ok
<xbox_sky> same thing it tells me to use the command I've shown above
<vinboy> how do I see my log file for D4X?
<vinboy> it keep crashing
<tritium> xbox_sky: that makes no sense
<speyer> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<xbox_sky> tritium tell me about it
<bakert> sleepy_: try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<iNiku> chcuky_, what kind of a router do you have? can it be configured as a wireless client?
<tritium> build-essential (no "s")
<sleepy_> yeah
<sharpy> how do i install the audio codec family: mad? mplayer is asking for it.
<sleepy_> that's what I'm doing
<bakert> sorry listen to tritium
<sleepy_> ok, thank you very much
<iNiku> or rather, client bridge
<xbox_sky> tx for trying though, i'm gonna use google for solutions
<xbox_sky> or use another client
<tritium> sleepy_: but you do know that you don't need gcc to install the nvidia drivers, right?
<sharpy> i did a apt-cache search mad but nothing like the mad codec?
<__filip_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38467 somebody have that theme that can send it to me?
<EKm> I tried pressing CTRL+c WHEN IT STOPPED STARTING UP BUT IT DID NOTHING
<EKm> oops, caps
<HymnToLife> !caps
<chcuky_> iNiku, http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WGR614.php
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<sleepy_> it keeps telling me that I do
<bakert> EKm: and there's no error message?
<EKm> no
<bakert> EKm: it just hangs?
<EKm> yes
<bakert> EKm: does a live cd work for you?
<bakert> Ekm: or is that what you are trying?
<EKm> haven't tried
<EKm> can do if you want?
<bakert> EKm: has it ever booted?
<iNiku> chcuky_, okay. without bothering to read through all of the page, I'm pretty sure it won't.
<EKm> I have just installed
<chcuky_> ok
<sleepy_> ok, I need to exit x if I'm going to install the drivers, I installed build-essential, and thanl you very much for the help
<tritium> sleepy_: _what_ keeps telling you that?
<chcuky_> well then i give up then sorry to bother ya
<iNiku> so, your only option is to configure your linux laptop as a NAT router
<sleepy_> the nVidia driver installer
<tritium> sleepy_: ubuntu has nvidia driver packages
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<x405> chcuky_: If you have $50 to spend, you might want to get this http://shop4.outpost.com/product/4735779?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<iNiku> assuming your laptop runs linux
<sleepy_> yeah, but I can't get the resolution above 680x480
<tritium> yes you can
<sleepy_> ok, thanks
<chcuky_> i have a acess point to
<sleepy_> it won't go above that
<tritium> sleepy_: I've used them at 1600x1200
<tritium> (the ubuntu packages)
<EKm> I have only recently installed and this is the first time to try and boot up after installing
<x405> That's not just an access point...it works as an access client as well.
<sleepy_> when I go to the resolution settings it doesn't let me
<chcuky_> well i guess ill go buy that
<sleepy_> if I open the drop down box there are no other options
<x405> I have one, with a 8+ dbi antenna to pick up the cities wifi...
<tritium> sleepy_: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<manusmad> plz anyone need help with ubuntu installation on SATA HDD... the installer is not showing the partitions
<chcuky_> if i cant do it anyother way
<sleepy_> no
<tritium> sleepy_: try it
<tritium> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<x405> 72% connection strength over a distance of about 100 feet.
<iNiku> do you run linux on your laptop?
<bakert> iNiku: yes
<Brainlessbob_> mandusmad: It works perfect for me. What SATA controller do you got?
<iNiku> chcuky_?
<sleepy_> 'nv' means nvidia right?
<EKm> I have only recently installed and this is the first time to try and boot up after installing
<bakert> EKm: sorry not really sure what to suggest.  if you have a livecd definitely give that a go and see what happens
<chcuky_> iniku, yep
<manusmad> Brainlessbob: I have a Seagate 160GB HDD
<tritium> sleepy_: no, nv is the open-source driver, _not_ the proprietary one.  Please read the wiki page I sent you.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sleepy_: nv is the open-source, kinda limited in capability driver.  To get the official one, you'll have to install the 'nvidia-glx' package.
<EKm> k
<EKm> cheers
<bakert> EKm: try choosing the limited/safe/failsafe mode if you get the option
<bakert> oh
<sleepy_> ok, where do I find out what the bus identifier is?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sleepy_: It should be auto-detected.
<tritium> sleepy_: leave it blank
<iNiku> and the other computers you want to connect, do they have wifi or are they connected to a switch?
<sleepy_> ok
<chcuky_> some have wifi and i got a switch to
<tritium> sleepy_: you selected "nvidia", rather than "nv" I hope...
<Brainlessbob_> manusmad: what motherboard then?
<sleepy_> it's already been filled in
<tritium> sleepy_: fine
<manusmad> Brainlessbob: Sis182 RAID controller, according to my Device manager... Asus K8S-MX motherboard
<sleepy_> there's no nvidia option
<iNiku> what I'm getting at is, you could configure the laptop as a NAT router between your neighbor's wifi and your own switch, then connect the other computers to the switch
<chcuky_> iNiku how would i do that
<lekvar> Does anyone know whether it's typically a problem to get wide format external monitors working properly with older laptops?
<iNiku> it's not terribly difficult but it's not trivial, either
<tritium> sleepy_: then you've not followed the wiki page instructions to install the nvidia packages
<lekvar> (or even newer ones for that matter)
<iNiku> you'd have to read up on networking, iptables and stuff
<sleepy_> I am enabling the restricted packages right now
<sleepy_> I'm sorry
* x405 hopes chcuky has a lot of CAT-5 laying around.
<bakert> tritium: i have my dell flat panel 24" working with my thinkpad.  it was touch and go for a few hours though
<sleepy_> I'll just follow the wiki, thank you for the reference
<bakert> tritium: it is a new laptop though so doesn't really answer your question
<iNiku> I'm not going to talk you through it
<Ohzie> What does ubuntu call it's network interfaces?
<lekvar> x405: The kind with a mains connector on one end and an rj plug on the other? ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lekvar: It can be... mostly it's just a matter of reconfigure xorg.conf, but if you have a weird video card, it can become extremely difficult.
<Brainlessbob_> manusmad: dunno but i guess... either ubuntu lacks the drivers for the controller, the harddrive is corrupt or its supposed to be so.
<tritium> bakert: which question did I ask you?
<bakert> tritium: about wide monitor
<Ohzie> Oh nevermind
<bakert> tritium: or have i got confused
<chcuky_> iNiku, is there a wiki
<tritium> bakert: hmm, I don't recall...
<iNiku> dunno, possibly.
<tritium> bakert: I have a Thinkpad also, by the way.  I also use an external monitor to get an extended desktop
<Dr_Willis> widescreen lcd?  - mine worked fine - on ubuntu.. amazing enough. :P other disrtos ive had to use that 'x modeline generator' web site
<Brainlessbob_> "Temporary failure in name resolution" what does it mean? Cant access URL?
<iNiku> but it really helps if you understand the concepts you're dealing with
<lekvar> They have an x modeline generator site now? Ooo!
<Dr_Willis> lekvar,  been one out for ages
<bakert> lekvar: sorry, it was you i meant to tell about my monitor.  wide monitor working with new thinkpad
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Brainlessbob_: That sounds like a dns problem.
<Dr_Willis> several even i think. google for 'modeline generator'
<Brainlessbob_> damn 3com router!
<tritium> bakert: :)
<mdke> how do I force a package to get removed when it doesn't want to because of a failure?
<chcuky_> well where do i do the nat thing at
<tritium> mdke: what kind of failure?
<chcuky_> ill take it from there if you can get me to there
<lekvar> Incidentally what's up with the _increasing_ dot pitch on lcd's lately?  More dots per inch is better not less...
<mdke> tritium:  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<lekvar> bakert: thakns
<x405> http://www.google.com/search?q=configure+linux+nat Do what anyone else would have to do...google.
<lekvar> bakert: I'm guessing yours isnt using neomagic video chips
<x405> You know, google needs it's own theme song.
<tritium> mdke: on occasion, I've edited the script
<mdke> tritium: good idea. lemme try that
<tritium> mdke: it sounds like a bug should be filed, but it'll help you remove it in the short term
<simonpca> plop
<bakert> lekvar: nope sorry
<x405> Hmm, is 128 MB of ram good enough to run the default interface?
<lekvar> anyway sonuds like it's unlikely to be much of an issue. i'm perfectly willing to fiddle with modelines if i have to
<mdke> tritium: it's ok, it was my package. that's done the job, thanks
<Blissex> x405: no.
<bakert> x405: not sure, what about xubuntu?
<tritium> mdke: :)
<iNiku> hmm. is anybody else getting this in their logs?
<iNiku> Apr 30 00:45:45 localhost kernel: [4304983.221000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<iNiku> Apr 30 00:45:45 localhost kernel: [4304983.221000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<Android_D> can I upgrade apt-get without having an internet connection?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> iNiku: Are you getting a lot of those?
<owh> As a debian user of many years, I have a silly question. I'm contemplating installing Ubuntu on a client machine. If I do that, and a future version of Ubuntu is released, can they boot from the new CD and upgrade their workstation without supervision?
<iceman> anyone here able to give greatly needed assistance on "networking" a Old Operating system 'NeXTSTEP"
<x405> I get that when I press a weird little 'i' key on my laptop.
<viator> umm no
<iNiku> kubuntu 5.10 and that happens every time I press shift-cursor keys
<whiter> is there a program that works similar to mac osx's bottom panel for linux?
<whiter> the transparent panel thats in macosx
<HymnToLife> Android_D> yes, if you have the packages on a CD or anyhere else
<iNiku> like shift-pgup/down for scrolling in a terminal
<bakert> owh: unlikely, but it won't hurt them too much if they don't
<imbrandon> ohw yes
<imbrandon> owh yes lol
<Android_D> HymnToLife: do you know where I can get the packages?
<HymnToLife> Android_D> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<iceman> dang dang how to get "samba" configures ...
<lekvar> thanks guys
<owh> So that's 50% that says yes, and 50% that says no - imbrandon, bakert :-)
<iNiku> or shift-left/right to change tabs in konsole
<viator> move your panel to the bottom
<viator> enable transparency
<whiter> im using xfce.
<imbrandon> owh, it works the same as debain soo in that respect if you would let them unsupervised with a debain apt-get upgrade then yes
<whiter> and it doesnt have transparency
<chcuky_> iNiku, where do do the NAT
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<owh> imbrandon: Does the CD do this itself, or do they need to get their hands dirty?
<iNiku> chcuky_, iptables
<imbrandon> owh,  a little dirty but not anything you cant show them in 5 seconds
<iceman> Dr_Willis wish it were ubuntu ... cant find Nextstep operating system irc ... : (
<owh> imbrandon: Except that "show" involves a trip of 3000km :-)
<owh> imbrandon: Actually, that's one-way :-)
<imbrandon> basicly add the cd to sources.list and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Android_D> HymnToLife: say I have a *.deb for gcc 3.4 and I want to add it to my apt-cache or install it with apt-get. is there anyway to do it besides using "apt-cache add" ?
<imbrandon> owh so if they can add the cd to sources.list on their own then it should be all gravy
<owh> imbrandon: Does the CD allow you to boot from it and detect a previous install and offer to upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> iceman,  i dont even know where you would get NextStep any more. :P  other then torrents.. and even then. i never used it. Lol
<MrNight> hello
<imbrandon> owh not sure
<owh> imbrandon: Hmm, might need to play a little with VMWare before I let them loose :)
<HymnToLife> Android_D> copy it to /var/apt/cache/archiv (or something like that)
<james__> he llo
<owh> imbrandon: Thanks for your time.
<imbrandon> owh , will they have internet ? they can upgrade via the apt-get dist-upgrade option too
<james__> having trouble configing fluxbox
<Android_D> HymnToLife: thanks, i will try that
<owh> imbrandon: They do have Internet.
<owh> imbrandon: Hmm.
<imbrandon> owh,  that might be the best option for them then
<MrNight> is there ws_ftp on ubuntu?
<imbrandon> MrNight, no but there is gftp
<owh> imbrandon: I was attracted to Ubuntu because of the regular CD release. I'll have another think about this.
<MrNight> how I can use imbrandon.. I cant find it :(
<iceman> Dr_Willis Ebay ... got the stupid thing installed ... not networking :(
<bakert> MrNight: try gftp?
<imbrandon> MrNight,  "sudo apt-get install gftp" then it will be on your menu
<owh> Thanks imbrandon, bakert.
<imbrandon> owh np
<bakert> MrNight: sudo apt-get install gftp
<iceman> Unable to bind parent eror
<bakert> MrNight: should put itself under Applications, Internet, or run from commandline
<Android_D> HymnToLife: /var/apt/ does not seem to exist
* MrNight newbie
<MrNight> :(
<Brainlessbob_> how do I view MAC adress in terminal?
<iceman> cannot get my host address :(
<x405> ifconfig
<x405> Or...you can use nmap and scan yourself.
<bakert> HWaddr under ifconfig
<imbrandon> Brainlessbob_, ifconfig
<roryy> Android_D: /var/cache/apt/archives might be what you want
<Herbchef> Any other recommended FTP clients besides gFTP?
<phantez> FTP classical :p
<bakert> Herbchef: ftp?!!!
<roryy> Android_D: why don't you just use 'dpkg -i' though ?
<Dr_Willis> for ftp - i use 'mc'
<MrNight> bakert I didnt get u :(
<Dr_Willis> :P
<x405> konqueror has ftp support.
<Brainlessbob_> Thanks ^^
<Dr_Willis> then again - you are better off using ssh instead of ftp.
<imbrandon> MrNight,  "sudo apt-get install gftp" then it will be on your menu
<MrNight> what is sudo bakert  ?
<deefzi> how come i can't see my windows-hd (fdisk -l /dev/hda and it shows ntfs-partitions) but it doesn't automount them
<bakert> MrNight: Open a terminal (Applications, Accessories, Terminal)
<MrNight> ah
<MrNight> ok
<deefzi> althought it says "device-mapper: dm-linear: device lookup failed" on kernel startup
<bakert> MrNight: Then type "sudo apt-get install gftp", Enter (no quotes)
<MrPrimate> has anyone here had any luck using a radeon x1300 ?
<bakert> MrNight: that will install gftp
<phantez> Why every time I launch my computer it scan the other partition and said list of numbers
<phantez> ?
<phantez> sorry for forgetting the s i m not used to speak in english
<Android_D> SO after I add the *.deb file to that dir, how to I install the package?
<iceman> how to SUDO in Nextstep
<MrNight> Reading package lists... Done
<MrNight> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrNight> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<whiter> Android_D - sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<whiter> MrNight did you enable the universe/multiverse repositories?
<imbrandon> MrNight, is your universe repos enabled
<marten> tak uz to funguje :)) newim v cem byla chyba
<bakert> MrNight: you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrNight> I didnt do that its my second time I use ubuntu
<imbrandon> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<whiter> MrNight: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<roryy> Android_D: you can probably use apt-get then.  I recommend not bothering put it in /var/cache/<blah> and just using   'dpkg -i'   to install it.
<bakert> MrNight: best to look at www.ubuntuguide.org that will show you how to do that
<sleepy_> ok, I'm sorry to bother you, but I followed the wiki guide, and everything worked, but I still can't get my resolution above 640x480
<Tendou> in ubuntu install with lvm, it says max swap size is 256mb, why is that?
#ubuntu 2006-05-05
<sharpy> when i start my laptop..ubuntu pauses for a long time to synchronize my laptop with ntp.ubuntu for my clock?? How do I disable that because i am not connected to the internet sometimes?
<whiter> sleepy_ what window manager are you using?
<sleepy_> gnome
<roryy> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, badly out of date,  reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead.
<whiter> sleepy, what kind of graphics chip is your laptop using
<phantez> does anybody know why ubuntu scans my FAT partition and says me lists of numbers that i couldn t understand ? pv plz
<imbrandon> !repositories
<Android_D> thanks to all that just helped me, it worked
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<whiter> would you happen to know the model number and such?
<bakert> ubotu: that's really not true.  apart from java-related stuff its still very good.
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, bakert
<sleepy_> I'm on a desktop, and I'm using an nvidia 6600
<whiter> ah
<whiter> ok
<MrNight> done bakert  & whiter I opened that list
<x405> sleepy, what chipset did you tell it to use?
<MrNight> what I must do now?
<whiter> sleepy_ try reconfiguring xorg
<phantez> hum
<gunpowda> hey
<sleepy_> I don't know
<sharpy> or how do i disable certain services in Ubuntu at startup?
<gunpowda> I'm using the virtual machine in vmware player
<whiter> MrNight: sudo apt-get update
<phantez> it looks like 00/55 66/33 23/45 32/65
<bakert> MrNight: you need to uncomment (get rid of # symbol) on the universe repository
<imbrandon> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, totally, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<x405> Try telling it to use vesa.
<whiter> MrNight: then sudo apt-get install gftp
<alejandro> hello great to have found a place where people help with the great ubuntu
<gunpowda> can I run stuff as root or do I need to prefix everything with sudo?
<whiter> also sleepy_ you can try installing the nvidia drivers too, that might help, but just follow the configuration and it should be alright
<sleepy_> I used synaptic pakage manager to install the nvidia drivers that it told me to use in the wiki
<imbrandon> gunpowda, sudo
<sleepy_> yeah, that's what I did
<whiter> gunpowda, ubuntu is designed to not use root... but instead sudo
<whiter> sleepy_ you installed the nvidia drivers?
<bakert> gunpowda: sudo, or do sudo su and then you will be root
<MrNight> Reading package lists... Done << right whiter ?
<whiter> yes
<Brainlessbob_> I use ifconfig... but it wont show me my mac address :S
<sleepy_> I installed the ubuntu ones, but not the ones from the nvidia website
<MrNight> Reading package lists... Done
<bakert> BrainlessBob: where it says HWAddr
<MrNight> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrNight> E: Couldn't find package gftp
<imbrandon> Brainlessbob_, its under HWaddr
<imbrandon> in ifconfig
<MrNight> same whiter it didnt change :(
<whiter> sleepy_: have you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<gunpowda> thanks
<x405> You should see something like this: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:76:4D:94:FA
<whiter> MrNight, paste your sources.list to me
<x405> The stuff followig HWaddr is your MAC address.
<sleepy_> I can't install those because apparently the kernel isn't right, or it needs to be the same version of gcc that configured the kernel
<sleepy_> no
<whiter> no what?
<Brainlessbob_> no HWaddr is shown :S
<x405> Are you on windows?
<bakert> Brainless: do you have anything other than lo
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me how tar.bz2 files are treated?
<Brainlessbob_> yep
<bakert> Brainless: any ip address other than 127.0.0.1?
<iNiku> ifconfig -a
<Brainlessbob_> nope
<arrummzen> If I boot a system in a differnt distro, say using a live CD, can I install unbuntu on the disk from that live CD?
<sleepy_> what is the framebuffer device interface?
<Brainlessbob_> just 127.0.0.1
<iNiku> ifconfig by default only shows the interfaces that are up
<imbrandon> livingdaylight, liek a zip file to extract them type "tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2"
<bakert> Brainless: are you posting here from that machine?
<Howitzer> livingdaylight, to unpack them, do 'tar xjvf -packagename.tar.bz2'
<iNiku> ifconfig -a shows everything
<bakert> arrummzen: depends on the version, with dapper yes
<arrummzen> bakert: is that the newest?
<sleepy_> I mean do I want to enable the kernel framebuffer device interface?
<livingdaylight> THANK YOU guys!!!
<Brainlessbob_> nope uses my other computer but they are besides eachother
<MrNight> whiter,  done check ur pvt :)
<bakert> arrumzen: kind of newer than newest if you know what i mean, it is beta
<whiter> you never pmd me
<whiter> try pasting here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<arrummzen> bakert: ok, is there a howto?
<Tendou> trying to understand this, if I format with lvm, will I be able to increase size of swap without formatting?
<arrummzen> bakert: or is as simple as typeing a command?
<gunpowda> I'm trying to mound my ipod as ext3
<bakert> arrumzen: desktop icon i think - dead simple
<arrummzen> bakert: what?
<gunpowda> it auto-mounted as fat32. how can I figure out where it is in /dev ?
<imbrandon> ipods are not ext3 i dont think, they are fat32 i think
<arrummzen> bakert: ummm... I am running another distro, and I want to install ubuntu to a block device that distro has access to.
<bakert> arrummzen: when you boot into live cd there is a desktop icon that says something like "install permanently"
<imbrandon> gunpowda, type "mount" it will tell you where it mounted
<bakert> arrumzen: ahhhh ... i misunderstood
<arrummzen> bakert: no, no. I can't boot the ubuntu live CD, I am booted on a special live cd.
<Kyral> iPods CANNOT be ext3
<NiklasH_work> gunpowda: when you insert the ipod, check dmesg to see where it ends up in /dev
<imbrandon> gunpowda, type "mount" it will tell you where it mounted
<gunpowda> thanks
<x405> iPods running iPod linux show up as ext3...
<MrElendig> arrummzen: there are a wiki about installing ubuntu from another distro
<arrummzen> bakert: for example, can I format the block device, download an ubuntu install image, and then somehow run it?
<Kyral> x405: I meant factory default iPods :P
<sivik_> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<scifi> hey guys just started using gFTP, it seems nice and slick, however i have to go into the menus to change directorys remotely, is there any way of adding this/shortcuts to change directories quicker ?
<bakert> arrumzen: i'm afraid you are beyond my knowledge.
<arrummzen> MrElendig: where might I find this?
<MrElendig> wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<MrNight> whiter,  what I must do now?
<x405> You mean there's some people that don't install linux on their iPods?
<x405> *gasp*
<whiter> paste the url to me
<bakert> x405: lol
<arrummzen> MrElendig: I know that =). Whats the wiki key?
<MrNight> bakert, I did what he told me.. same result :S
<MrNight> then ?
<whiter> eh
<whiter> did you paste the url?
<eneried_> hello people :)
<iNiku> x405, enlighten me. why would you want to install linux on an ipod?
<sivik_> whatca need eneried?
<MrElendig> arrummzen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<gunpowda> hrm
<x405> Because...
<eneried_> do you know a good cd-dvd-disqkette cataloger?
<livingdaylight> is 'cat' the command for opening README file?
<whiter> i need to see your sources.list MrNight
<gunpowda> I get an error when trying to unmount the ipod from the gui, wrong command switch
<wolfgang> hi, can someone tell me whats the key-combination to switch from workspace1 to workspace2 like in debian woody (alt + 1,2,3...) ?
<gunpowda> so I can't remount :/
<livingdaylight> cat README?
<x405> It has no general purpose but it seems appealing.
<NiklasH_work> livingdaylight: use less
<iNiku> what does it offer on an ipod?
<eneried_> something like "whereisit?"
<bakert> livingdaylight: cat vi emacs nano
<arrummzen> MrElendig: ok, thanks
<bakert> livingdaylight: whichever
<arrummzen> thank you
<x405> You can watch a 3d spinning cube.
<livingdaylight> NiklasH work: cat README less?
<SAM_theman> :P
<livingdaylight> thx bakert
<NiklasH_work> livingdaylight: just less README
<iNiku> um, okay.
<MrNight> whiter I pasted in ur pvt the source.list
<MrElendig> arrummzen: there are 3. one from srage cd, one from knoppix and one from hd with gnu/linux
<SAM_theman> I would like to make a toast
<bakert> livingdaylight: more, or less, are probably better - if it is long
<scifi> hey guys just started using gFTP, it seems nice and slick, however i have to go into the menus to change directorys remotely, is there any way of adding this/shortcuts to change directories quicker ?
<MrNight> is ur pvt whiter closed?
<bakert> SAM: what toast?
* SAM_theman rings his bell
<SAM_theman> umm..Ubuntu is the best :P
<SAM_theman> thats all
<bakert> scifi: gftp annoys me, i can't remember why so i didn't use it, probably that reason
<livingdaylight> bakert: i'm getting 'no such file or directory' ?
<bakert> livingdaylight: are you in the same directory as the file?
<MrElendig> SAM_theman: i think arch is better, but i do like ubuntu too
<MrElendig> *hides*
<wolfgang> hi, can someone tell me whats the key-combination to switch from workspace1 to workspace2 like in debian woody (alt + 1,2,3...) ?
<bakert> livingdaylight: are you typing "cat README"?
<eneried_> hello do you know a good cd disk catalog for ubuntu?
<SAM_theman> My dad should be on soon'
<bakert> wolfgang: Ctrl-Alt-cursorkey
<scifi> hmmm anyone else ?
<SAM_theman> hes velvit50
<gunpowda> x405, mine didn't
<SAM_theman> hes new to this
<gunpowda> I used the official installer from windows though
<wolfgang> works, thx!
<wolfgang> cya
<bakert> bye!
<livingdaylight> bakert: sorry, i wasn't. I had un-tarred it and presumed i was in it, thank you...
<bakert> livingdaylight: np
<MrNight> whiter,  can I download any other software for ftp.. and install it ?
<bakert> MrNight: you already have "ftp" -- commandline app
<gymsmoke> i'm noticing on top that i've got md0_raid through md4_raid running.  I have only 1 hard disc on the system.  Do I need this running ?  if not, how can i turn it off
<MrNight> how to use it bakert ?
<bakert> ftp name.of.server
<bakert> it will prompt you for username and password, put them in
<MrNight> ok on terminal right
<bakert> yes
<sleepy_> ok
<gunpowda> damn
<bakert> the main commands are: cd to move around on the server, lcd to move around locally, put to put a file up there and get to get one down
<sleepy_> I reconfigured x-server x.org
<bakert> perhaps make backups before doing this for the first time with anything precious!
<sleepy_> or whatever " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does
<sleepy_> so I just restart?
<bakert> did it help?
<imbrandon> sleepy_, yup
<sleepy_> ok, thanks
<eneried_> boys, where's the kde irc?
<gunpowda> the first time I ever used a linux live cd, I came in an irc channel to ask for help and someone gave me this cryptic command, which I used. then I saw all my files being deleted, one by one
<scifi> neone else use gFTP?
<gunpowda> fortunately it defaulted to mounting my windows partition as read-only
<imbrandon> eneried_, #kubuntu
<bakert> MrNight: or you could check out the instructions on www.ubuntuguide.org to see if you can sort out your sources.list
<eneried_> imbrandon thanks ;)
<bakert> MrNight: then you can get a graphical ftp client
<bakert> like gftp
<eneried_> #kubuntu
<sorush20> does anyone know of a software that would tell me info about the planet like distances from location to loacation and countrly stats.. ?
<rwolf> gunpowda: What was the cryptic command?
<bakert> sorush20 - gotta be a website .... google maps???
<NiklasH_work> sorush20: have you tried celestia? It's more of a simulator, but the data is correct
<MrNight> bakert,  all I need is to upload file 334 kb.. thats it :)
<bakert> sorush20 - CIA World Factbook is A-MA-ZING for country facts - free online
<NiklasH_work> sorush20: ah, sorry, read your question wrong...
<bakert> MrNight: oh use ftp from terminal then
<bakert> ftp name.of.server
<bakert> username
<bakert> password
<bakert> cd to/dir
<bakert> put /full/path/on/home/machine/file
<bakert> and you're done
<Jowi> is there a jail option for ssh similar to the DefaultRoot that proftpd use?
<gymsmoke> is raid loaded as part of the base system?
<gunpowda> rwolf, it was cryptic to me then
<MrNight> bakert,  where is that?
<gunpowda> I wanted to do the equivalent of del *.*
<bakert> MrNight: Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<gunpowda> (within a folder)
<bakert> then type the commands in there
<bakert> gunpowda: rm *
<bakert> gunpowda: but be careful!
<Howitzer> If i search for a string with the searcher on / , will it include the other mountpoints?(/media/hda*)
<gunpowda> bakert, see a few lines above!
<speyer> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<scifi> neone else use gFTP?
<Howitzer> i just use Firefox
<OffHand> I do
<Jowi> yeah scifi
<mr_hus> How can I change the resolution of the bootsplash? I'd like to get it at 1280x1024? Any guide available that explains how to do this? I'm assuming it has something to do with framebuffer...
<bakert> gunpowda, i dont understand?!
<bakert> gunpowda to delete contents of dir do
<bakert> cd /path/to/dir
<scifi> Jowi: is there a better way of navigating remote directories other than going into the menus ?
<bakert> rm *
<bakert> or
<rwolf> gunpowda, what was the cryptic command that you tried before?
<bakert> rm /path/to/dir/*
<Howitzer> mr_hus, not possible, it only supports a max res of 1024*768(or 800*600, not sure)
<MrNight> bakert it gave me ftp>  what I must type here?
<mr_hus> Howitzer: ok.. weird... I didn't know... Any idea how to get it to work at 1024x768 then?
<Howitzer> ehh
<bakert> MrNight, did you type "ftp name.of.server"
<Howitzer> resize it?
<bakert> MrNight and put in your username and password?
<OffHand> does anyone use seahorse?
<viator> vga=
<MrNight> bakert,  yes and I used username and password
<mr_hus> it is just a vga=xxx that I must add to menu.lst
<MrNight> now it said . username logged in
<bakert> MrNight: ok so do "ls"
<OffHand> dunno scifi
<Jowi> scifi: not really. you will have to navigate by clicking a lot or use Ctrl-U to enter a URL. if I need a more advance way of navigating or copying files i use ssh
<bakert> MrNight and see if you are in the right place
<zcat[1] >   FTP> help
<bakert> MrNight: yes help is good too!
<scifi> ssh ?
<MrNight> 200 PORT command successful
<MrNight> 425 Unable to build data connection: Connection refused
<GTroy> how will a dual amd 4200 be on ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > pasv
<GTroy> can breezy use that power efficiently?
<zcat[1] > give up on ftp.. use scp.
<bakert> MrNight - interesting -- did you get an error logging in?
<Blissex> GTroy: as efficiently as anything else...
<mr_hus> viator: vga= what
<MrNight> bakert,  no.
<NiklasH_work> GTroy: just make sure to install the right kernel: SMP, 686
<bakert> MrNight don't know what that means i'm afraid.  have you ftp-ed to this place before?
<zcat[1] >   FTP> pas
<MrNight> 230 User ldparty logged in.
<GTroy> Blissex: It wouldn't be better to buy something more effective?
<MrNight> Remote system type is UNIX.
<MrNight> Using binary mode to transfer files.
<karisson> i need some help
<bakert> sounds ok
<karisson> i've set up an ubuntu fileserver for my LAN
<Blissex> GTroy: depends more effective for what. If you do compiles or video encoding a dual core is pretty effective.
<MrNight> bakert,  its my first time I use terminal of the ubuntu lol
* SAM_theman gives a toast
<MrNight> :P
<bakert> if you do "ls" are you in the right directory?
<bakert> do you see the right things?
<scifi> after using clients like flashfxp in windows, i really miss the browser icons allowing u to easily navigate directories
<GTroy> gaming Blissex
<karisson> i set up samba and everything
<bakert> (have you ftp-ed here from windows/mac?)
<zcat[1] > you need passive mode, otherwise it tries to make a connection back on a different port which won't work a lot of the time..
<MrNight> no bakert  nothing :S
<karisson> but whenever i try to access it from my windows comps, it won't log me in
<bakert> mrnight, zcat is talking sense - try "pasv"
<MrNight> ftp> ls
<MrNight> 421 No Transfer Timeout (300 seconds): closing control connection.
<MrNight>  << bakert
<Blissex> GTroy: for gaming is is pointless.
<GTroy> what would be a good processor for gaming?
<bakert> mrnight - ok you have to start again - type exit to get out of ftp then start with ftp name.of.server again
<karisson> athlon 4000+
<GMullen> anyone know of another way to increass the resolution other then what's listed with !fixres ????
<GTroy> my amd 1600 keeps freezing with second life
<HymnToLife> GTroy> AMD stuff
<bakert> only before "put" do "pasv"
<bakert> and see if that helps
<Blissex> GTroy: for gaming get a decent cost effective CPU like a 3500 single core and spend the rest of the money on a big NVIDIA card.
<zcat[1] > bakert: it's passive (or pas) .. not pasv
* GTroy just bought a cheap 6200
<bakert> you should be able to use up cursor key to go back and get old commands
<Blissex> GTroy: an AMD 1600 is a bit slow on today's games unfortunately.
<linuxaddicts> i'm plannin to install 5.10
<bakert> mrnight: pas not pasv!
<MrElendig> opterin 146 and clock
<MrElendig> opteron
<GTroy> Blissex: I'm finding that out
<bakert> mrnight: zcat tells me
<dssjon> GTory: What's your budget?
<dssjon> Gtroy*
<linuxaddicts> any suggestions,do's n don'ts from the experienced guys
<MrNight> bakert, u mean pas instead of ls ?
<Blissex> GTroy: sell the cheap 6200, get at least an AMD 3000+ (I have one and it is sufficient so far) and then a better NVIDIA card.
<Howitzer> ehh
<Sodium> how can I improve my DVD image quality, specially in instense motion scenes? the speed is good, but there are kind of 'horizontal lines'
<Howitzer> linuxaddicts, it's just stable
<MrNight> ftp> pas
<MrNight> Passive mode on.
<MrNight>  <<< bakert
<Howitzer> not 6.06 or anything
<bakert> mrnight: sorry.  not being very clear.  "ls" is a command that lists what is in a directory
<linuxaddicts> yeah
<GTroy> 600 dssjon
<zcat[1] > linuxaddicts: wait a few weeks and install 6.06
<Howitzer> no special tips needed
<zcat[1] > It will be worth it.
<linuxaddicts> i was using redhat all this while
<bakert> "pas" is a command that puts you in "passive mode" which is more likely to work behind a firewall
<linuxaddicts> so had a few questions
<Blissex> GTroy: if you want to spend as little as possible, do as I did: a socket 754 3000+ and motherboard, and a 6800 class video card.
<MrElendig> Sodium: are you watching dvd on your computer?
<Jowi> Sodium: press "i" to turn on/off "interlace". that should get rid of the scanlines hopefully.
<linuxaddicts> before installing
<bakert> mrnight: try "put /path/to/file"
<HymnToLife> linuxaddicts> don't : 1) use Automatix 2) Enable root access
<MrElendig> Sodium: if so, try deinterlancing
<Jowi> Sodium: ...implies that you use Totem of course
<Sodium> jowi: already tried that
<bakert> mrnight: now you are in passive mode we should have more success
<GTroy> Blissex: do you use dual head?
<Gyuszk> cscs all
<MrNight> bakert,  its showing directories now
<Sodium> yes I use totem, but deinterlace doesn't help
<bakert> mrnight: sounds promising!
<MrNight> I used the pas then ls bakert  :D
<linuxaddicts> do i create / ,/root /swap partitions still?
<Blissex> GTroy: no, I found it a bit pointless, but it is very good for graphics development.
<speyer> !extra
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, speyer
<linuxaddicts> whats the default boot loader?
<GTroy> Blissex: it's nice if you've got the room
<speyer> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<_jason> linuxaddicts: help.ubuntu.com wiki.ubuntu.com, then ubuntuforums.org and this channel are great resources.  Other than that... I'd recommend a seperate partition for /home but just my preference
<bakert> mrnight: so if you are in the right place (you can tell from what came up when you did ls) then do "put /path/to/file"
<velvit50> This is a good day
<HymnToLife> linuxaddicts> for paartitioning, I like to have /, /home and swap
<SAM_theman> Yes it is
<Blissex> GTroy: it is easy to have the room with LCDs -- you can get (expensive) arms that suspend two LCDs over your desk.
<bakert> linuxaddicts: yes separate partition for home is goooood
<coolguy662> Can anyone please help me with mounting network shares using SMB4K...??
<bakert> saved me just this week
<GTroy> but that's too much $$ for me Blissex
<dssjon> Gtroy: for $550 you can buy a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ 2.4GHz
<MrNight> bakert.. now I'm using cd to reach the folder where I Wanna post the file :D
<linuxaddicts> and does it have option to mount ntfs volume?
<bakert> mrnight: great!
<Blissex> GTroy: so stay with single monitor and a nice CPU and a very nice graphics card.
<GTroy> dssjon: that's exactly what I was looking at
<minerale> What is the package name for the GNU C libraries?
<MrElendig> GTroy: get a opteron 146 and clock it :)
<MrElendig> cheap and fast
<MrNight> bakert now I'm in the folder.. how I must upload files ?
<SAM_theman> Yeah my dad's on
<bakert> mrnight: put /path/to/file
<SAM_theman> hes velvit50
<GTroy> MrElending: aren't opteron's better for servers than desktops?
<NiklasH_work> minerale: libc6
<_jason> minerale: if you install build-essential, you should get them
<bakert> mrnight: so if it is in your home directory you could do "put /home/mrnight/myfile.ext
<bakert> "
<coolguy662> Can anyone please help me with mounting network shares using SMB4K...??
<bakert> for example
<MrElendig> GTroy: opterons are 99.9999% the same as the normal athlons
<GTroy> Blissex: I'm addicted to dual head!!!
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  whats the problem? ya need to suid the smbmount and smbumount commands eh?
<MrElendig> the 1xx serie that is
<Dravas> How safe is it to use the partitioner used in Ubuntu when installing it?
<GTroy> MrEldending: what's the difference then?
<coolguy662> yes Dr_willis i installed everything but cannt mount
<dssjon> Dravas: do you mean the automatic partition? are you dual booting?
<MrElendig> GTroy: they usualy have a better stepping for oc
<GTroy> oh ok
<MrNight> ok /home/desktop/foldername/file << like that bakert ?
<Dravas> I wanna dual boot
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  :P so ya got that message saying the smbmnt command needs to be 'suid' ?
<coolguy662> yes
<imbrandon> heya gnomefreak
<dssjon> Dravas: I usually manually partition when dual booting is involved
<gnomefreak> imhello
<bakert> mrnight: yes
<Dravas> oh
<gnomefreak> imbrandon, hello
<imbrandon> ;)
<xbox_sky> U_U
<bakert> mrnight: just like that, with "put " on the front (no quotes)
<imbrandon> tab key get stuck ;)
<linuxaddicts> atm i have already created / = 100Mb
<imbrandon> 100mb , ouch
<linuxaddicts> oops
<bakert> 100MB or 100GB???
<MrElendig> you need about 1.5gig for /
<MrElendig> atleast
<coolguy662> yes i got the message Dr_Willis
<linuxaddicts> = /boot = 100mb
<HymnToLife> at VERY least
<linuxaddicts> = / =15gb
<bakert> how big is your HDD?
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  :P you are asking a question thats in the smb4k FAQ. Lol. and its also mentioned in the SMB4k Docs (hit F1) to read the help guide in smb4k.. older doc is here --->  http://cvs.berlios.de/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/smb4k/smb4k/FAQ?rev=HEAD&only_witd_tag=HEAD&content-type=text/plain
<linuxaddicts> swap = 3gb
<bakert> 15GB good for /
<imbrandon> 3gb swap , wow
<bakert> 3GB is a lot of swap
<viator> 3gb swap
<viator> what for video stuff
<linuxaddicts> 1.5gb physical ram
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  the 'suid' bit is a special bit that lets those programs run as root.. needed for th mounting.. but a potential security issue.
<coolguy662> ok thanx... just a newbie to linux
<imbrandon> 1.5 phisical ram == no swap ;)
<x405> 3GB of swap seems a bit overkill.
<bakert> but who cares it is only 3GB from big total
<HymnToLife> linuxaddicts> then you pretty much don't need any swap at all
<SAM_theman> Listen guys i am on a AMD 3800+ X2 Dual Core and a 1GB Dual Channel Ram and a 6600GT PCI-E card with 128 megs...any questions???
<speyer> i need xmms-wma.deb any ideea ?
<bakert> is there any reason to make it smaller?
<linuxaddicts> ok
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  yea. its a sort of  ubuntu-security-paranoia that is  making you stumble. :P
<MrElendig> my "normal" setup: 100mb ext2 /boot, 5gb / reiser or ext3 (dir_index), the rest goes to home with reiser or ext3 (dir_index)
<coolguy662> but Dr_willis i cannt use Ubuntu as root
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  but ive had to set  smb4k up 5+ times now.
<linuxaddicts>  = /home how much should i give for this?
<imbrandon> linuxaddicts, you shouldent need a swap partition with 1.5 gig of ram
<Dr_Willis> coolguy662,  thats what 'sudo' is for
<bakert> linuxaddicts: home as much as possible - everything that's left1
<bakert> !
<ubotu> bakert: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<SAM_theman> failing to believe me go here
<coolguy662> ok let me take a look at the FAQ
<MrElendig> oh abd 1gb swap
<SAM_theman> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=2/4917444594.png&s=x4
<linuxaddicts> is 3gb ok?
<coolguy662> hopefully i'll get it
<SAM_theman> i mean
<SAM_theman> http://www.putfile.com/sammy2005/images
<HymnToLife> SAM_theman> I'm on a Celeron 500 with 64 MB RAM and a GeForce II MX 400, so what ?
<MrNight> bakert,  how I can upload many files together??
<linuxaddicts> bcoz i'll delete swap and make it /home
<bakert> MrNight: you can use wildcards like *
<Hexidigital_> anyone know where the grub config file resides?
<bakert> MrNight: do you know them?
<imbrandon> Hexidigital_,  /boot/grub
<bakert> MrNight: or upload whole directories (i think that works)
<Hexidigital_> thanks, imbrandon
<MrElendig> linuxaddicts: for a normal desktop pc, use all the space you got for /home
<ompaul> Hexidigital_, /bootn/grub/grub.lst
<MrNight> bakert,  now I typed the path of the folder
<MrElendig> after / and swap
<linuxaddicts> ok
<Hexidigital_> thanks ompaul
<simonpca> ++
<MrElendig> linuxaddicts: how mutch space do you have in total?
<bakert> MrNight: careful to be at the right level before doing your "put"
<ompaul> linuxaddicts, how big a hard drive and is it for personal (even work desktop) or some kind of professional deployment (some server)
<sharpy> when i start my laptop..ubuntu pauses for a long time to synchronize my laptop with ntp.ubuntu for my clock?? How do I disable that because i am not connected to the internet sometimes?
<sharpy> or how do i disable certain services in Ubuntu at startup?
<linuxaddicts> well atm its a pc
<linuxaddicts> with 40gb
<speyer> is dapper the latest version ?
<bakert> sharpy: is it under System, Administration, Time or System, Preferences, Time???  Probably not.
<HymnToLife> speyer> dapper is beta
<bakert> speyer: dapper is very new, not quite the official release yet
<bakert> speyer: but you are probably ok with it.
<speyer> bakert ok  thanks
<bakert> speyer: to be more conservative use breezy
<ompaul> linuxaddicts, unless you have really good reason on a disk of that size I would restrict swap to 0.5of a gig and break the disk up on a 15G / and the rest /home
<MrElendig> linuxaddicts: 100mb ext2/3 for /boot 5gb reiser for /, 512mb swap, and the rest as reiser for /home
<bakert> why reiser not ext3?
<speyer> bakert yeah ... well i try to find xmms-wma and also a guide to add java plugin
<imbrandon> linuxaddicts, /boot = 100mb , / = 10 GB , /home = the rest ( no swap with 1.5 gig ram )
<dssjon> is there a reason to use swap when you have more than a gig of ram?
<Hexidigital_> whoops.. i asked for the wrong thing... i'm looking for the config file for the session manager... any ideas?
<Hexidigital_> ( i need to delete enlightenment, fluxbox, and kde )
<ompaul> imbrandon, try creating a machine with no swap recently?
<bakert> mrnight: how are you doing?!
<MrElendig> dssjon: yes, for when something gets a nasty memory leak
<linuxaddicts>  /boot = 100mb , / = 10 GB , /home = the rest this snds good
<imbrandon> ompaul, yup, i got 3 running with no swap in the room right now
<MrElendig> or working with insanly large images in gimp
<Hexidigital_> imbrandon, how much physical ram?
* SAM_theman is currently playing Enemy Territory....
<linuxaddicts> however MrElendig why not ext3?
<imbrandon> 1.2 gig ram
<dssjon> i use photoshop for editing :)
<ompaul> imbrandon, I got errors a version or two back
<dssjon> gimp sucks
<bakert> gimp is great!
<Hexidigital_> imbrandon, are they faster than w/ swap?
<dssjon> naw
<ompaul> dssjon, well that is offtopic
<dssjon> not for a full time graphic designer
<bakert> we have a server at work with reiser that is soooo slow
<bakert> the two may or may not be related
<imbrandon> Hexidigital_,  no i noticed the swap never got used so i just deleted it
<MrElendig> linuxaddicts: both ext3 and reiser is good, but if you go for ext3, then try dir_index
<MrElendig> helps on performance
<bakert> dir_index good for dirs with lots of files in, right?
<bakert> something like that
<linuxaddicts> where's dir_index?
<Hexidigital_> imbrandon, i've got 1.5GB physical ram, and noticed the same thing... do you get errors generated at boot?
<imbrandon> Hexidigital_,  nope , all runs smooth
<bakert> linuxaddicts dir_index is not essential
<bakert> you can add it later
<Hexidigital_> imbrandon, sweet... maybe i'll tinker later :)
<linuxaddicts> k
<iNiku> sharpy, comment out the NTPSERVERS line in /etc/default/ntpdate if you don't want the time sync to happen
<MrElendig> i usualy find reiser a bit more responcive than ext3 tho
<MrElendig> reiser3.6 that is, reiser4 is to buggy atm imo
<scifi> ok u can navigate easily in gFTP, just double-click the "UP" facing arrow, top-left of remote connection window :)
<bakert> they made me encrypt my /home at work yesterday
<linuxaddicts> and whats automatix?
<Hexidigital_> MrElindig, i had nothing but problems with my ReiserFS... :(
<sophie^> reiserfs
<bakert> seems fine though
<imbrandon> is there a way to convert a ext3 to reiser partition without data loss ?
<Hexidigital_> imbrandon, no, you need to reinstall
<bakert> i was getting 20% cpu usage untarring the backup back onto it
<bakert> blowfish
<MrElendig> Hexidigital_: what kind of problems? reiser3.6 shoud be rock solid
<speyer> can anyone please tell me where can i get " xmms-wma " package from ?
<sharpy> iNiku, it's odd. In the system settings the service is not enabled and it's not enabled to run at root. BUT looking at /etc/defaults/ntpdate it's definitely NOT commented. Commenting now.. :-)
<gnomefreak> speyer: for wma i think you need the w32codecs
<Godis> Someone from Sweden here?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell speyer about w32codecs
<Hexidigital_> MrElendig, when i booted, it took a noticeably longer time for my settings to take effect.... accessing my /media/hdb2 (storage disk) took 10-15 seconds to mount
<bakert> how do you get a reiserfs version number???
<iNiku> sharpy, or you could just make NTPSERVERS and empty list
<iNiku> NTPSERVERS=""
<cafuego> imbrandon: Yes, by backing up that data and wiping the disk.
<bakert> from a machine with reiserfs partitions (obv)
<sharpy> iNiku, yeah... i just commented it. Just in case i want it in the future.
<speyer> gnomefreak well i ahve essential codecs from mplayer main site that should do the trick isnt it ?
<cafuego> bakert: 'dmesg | grep -i reiser' will probably tell you,
<Godis> I want some help to be able to play mp3?
* Hexidigital_ will be right back
<zyth> nomp3 for you!
<bakert> nowt
<gnomefreak> speyer: did you get the w32codecs (windows codecs) ir just reg codecs
<zyth> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<imbrandon> ubotu tell Godis about mp3
<bakert> what does it mean when someone writes "!mp3" ?
<viator> i just add the penguin liberation front repos
<bakert> or "!whatever"
<viator> to sources.list
<viator> to gett all the good non free stuff
<_jason> bakert: it makes ubotu talk
<imbrandon> bakert,  it makes ubotu spit something out
<bakert> aha!
<speyer> gnomefreak i got the essential-codecs package from mplayer main site
<bakert> all this crazy irc stuff.  for some reason i never got into irc.
<gnomefreak> speyer: you _need_ the w32codecs
<PORDO> i have an installation problem with jackd.  someone told me to compile my own version with --prefix=/usr, but now apt-get is trying to install jackd over my install.
<Godis> Thanks =)
<bakert> !test
<gnomefreak> speyer: read your pm
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<bakert> cooool/
<speyer> gnomefreak as much as i know essential-codecs has even more codecs then w32codecs
<imbrandon> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<mirak> hdparm -M 128 /dev/hdc
<mirak> the result is 0
<mirak> this features doesn't seem to work
<sharpy> iNiku, one last request. My desktop is empty of the icon "Home". There is only "trash" how can I make my "Home" Icon visible in KDE?
<gnomefreak> speyer: does the essential-codecs have the w32codecs in it?
<speyer> gnomefreak everything ... yeah
<bakert> ubotu tell bakert about ftp
<tony14764>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hollyann
<gnomefreak> !wma
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sharpy> gnomefreak, no.. get all-codecs
<mythicness> how would i check the version of xorg I am running?
* cafuego h4xx0rz tony14764
<viator> !plf
<ubotu> rumour has it, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<gnomefreak> sharpy: dont tell me tell speyer like ive been trying to do
<bakert> g'night all
<MrNight> bakert,  what is the extension of executable file and how to run it  >>> right ?  ./file. ??
<speyer> sharpy does essential-codecs contain the w32codecs in it or not ?
<gnomefreak> speyer: there is more than 1 codecs package and only the w32codecs have the w32codecs in it
<cafuego> mythicness: 'dpkg -l xserver-xorg'
<gnomefreak> speyer: no
<scifi> whats that URL where u can browse all the ubuntu packages ?
<speyer> gnomefreak ok .. thanks
<cafuego> packages.ubuntu.com
<HymnToLife> http://pakages.ubuntu.com
<sharpy> speyer, i got all-w32 codecs from the main site.. NOT essential-codecs.
<HymnToLife> +c
<sharpy> speyer, so get it from the main site. Goto other codecs and the file is like 13 megs big.
<speyer> sharpy other binary codec packages this package here ?
<scifi> thx guys
<sharpy> speyer, no in the main mplayer site.
<sharpy> speyer, hold on..let me get u a link
<speyer> sharpy yeah got it now
<JimJty> how can I search multiple zip files for a specific file via the command line
<Hexidigital_> anyone know how to make /mount icons on the workspace disappear? like go away... forever?
<speyer> sharpy http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2   isnt it ?
<speyer> sharpy  so this package here contains all the plugins i need right ?
<sharpy> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<sharpy> speyer, yup :-)
<speyer> sharpy ok
<zool2005> if i backup my system in .tgz files (root & home) can I restore them into a running system?
<speyer> sharpy did you cp those codecs to  /usr/lib/win32 ?
<speyer> sharpy or should i put them in " /usr/local/lib/codecs " ?
<cafuego> Hexidigital_: `gtweakui' has a setting to change this, otherwise you'll need to use the 'Configuration Editor'.
<sharpy> speyer, /usr/local/lib/codecs
<speyer> sharpy thanks
<Caminomaster> Hello
<Hexidigital> gtweakui available in the repos?
<sharpy> speyer, /usr/lib/win32 is deprecated but is used somewhat in olde systems.
<sharpy> speyer, i compiled mplayer from cvs source and it works like a charm.
<Caminomaster> Please tell me how can I do to make my Ubuntu to recognize my "serial" mouse
<cafuego> hexidigital: yeah. Confedit: Apps > Nautilus > Desktop > [ ]  Volumes Visible
<Hexidigital> thanks cafuego
<sharpy> now..if i can only figure out how i can put a "Home" icon on my KDE desktop...lol
<speyer> sharpy yeah i compile it too and works fine ... but i didnt get all codecs package ... ;)
<sharpy> speyer, woopsie. get lame, libmad xvid
<sharpy> !tell speyer mplayer installation
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<sharpy> there...
<Hexidigital> thanks again, cafuego, worked splendidly
<laine> bonsoir
<cafuego> hexidigital: *nod*
<cafuego> hexidigital: Too bad you can't make it only not show the network locations, but leave disks like USB keys (and ipods)
<gorski> i hear system sounds in front and amarok in background, help?
<Hexidigital> cafuego, my jumpdrive wont show on desktop now?
<Hexidigital> :(
<cafuego> hexidigital: No, but it *will* show up in the Places menu.
<Hexidigital> well... it autoran anyway... no big deal... but, yes, that would be nice to add to features
<Hexidigital> cafuego ^^
<zool2005> how do i restore a backup (root & home) in .tgz files to a fresh install?
<TeamCanada|Silen> how do I find gid info for a username?
<gorski> i hear system sounds in front and amarok in background, help?
<Hexidigital> TeamCanada|Silen, gnome desktop?
<matt__> herro
<matt__> sup
<Hexidigital> matt__, sup
<matt__> not much
<Mitoo> How do I make my apache server visable outside of my network?
<Hexidigital> TeamCanada|Silen, are you on a gnome desktop?
<mythicness> thanks cafeugo
<Mitoo> yes
<speyer> sharpy i still cannot play wma with xmms :) any ideea ?
<TeamCanada|Silen> hexi, cli
<TeamCanada|Silen> I need a command
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: do you own the network?
<salah> hi. does anybody have a Ubuntu 5.10 sources.list to share with me?
<matt__> not sure
<Mitoo> yes
<sharpy> speyer, hmm. Hold on.
<TeamCanada|Silen> would getent groups do it?
<viator> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<raptros-v76> ok, what is the setup of it
<Hexidigital> sorry, TeamCanada|Silen, i'm not too good at command line (yet)
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: what kind of setup is there?
<Hexidigital> salah, why you need the list shared?
<Mitoo> Just an ubuntu box on a small network.
<espete> what do i need to set in fstab to allow my user rw acces to my new hdd. the partition is ext3
<Raedr> Hello
<salah> Hexidigital, I don't get any results with apt when I search for something
<viator> ubotu tell salah about easysource
<Hexidigital> salah, did you edit the config file?
<salah> like "apt-cache search php" does not result anything
<mjr> espete, in that case you do nothing in the fstab, simply give the user access via directory permissions
<sharpy> speyer, try sudo apt-get install libaudio-wma-perl
<salah> viator, yes I used that one too, don't work
<Hexidigital> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<TeamCanada|Silen> where is the sudo file?
<Hexidigital> salah ^^
<espete> mjr, to the /media/usb folder?
<viator> you copy and paste the custom generated list
<speyer> sharpy it still doesnt
<salah> Hexidigital, I have edited the sources.list yes
<mjr> espete, if that's the mount point. Give the access when the filesystem is mounted. ext3 will remember it, you see
<Hexidigital> salah, did you get the pm that viator sent you?
<espete> mjr,  can i give him acces so he cant delte the folder?
<sharpy> speyer, hmm...hold on.. let me try one last thing.
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: ok, you have a router hooked to the internet? youll need to configure it to foward port 80 to the computer with apache running
<viator> salah do a pastebin of your sources .list
<speyer> sharpy yeah
<viator> so we can all look it over
<TeamCanada|Silen> how do I "execute" fstab?
<MrElendig> mount -a
<TeamCanada|Silen> that's only for auto
<Hexidigital_> whoops.. forgot i remapped that hotkey :(
<Mitoo> Ok.
<salah> viator: http://pastebin.com/689458
<mjr> espete, for deletion they'd need write access to /media, so yes
<Hexidigital_> good thing i keep IRSSI running
<Mitoo> Forward it on the router right?
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: yes
<MrElendig> TeamCanada|Silen: for no-auto tagged stuff, just do mount /path/to/dev
<Mitoo> Ok, so then the box can be seen on the external ip that the router is seen at right?
<espete> mjr, okay, thx
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: yes
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: do you want me to test it?
<salah> Hexidigital_ I fixed it :)
<Mitoo> Alright, thanks for your help raptros-v76
<raptros-v76> sure
<Raedr> Hello, I have a question about Dapper's graphical installer
<salah> hei MrElendig
<ZanT> Question: Is it "dangerous" to install the beta? or is it quite stable? -.-
<Hexidigital> salah, :)
<HymnToLife> ZanT> it depnds much on your hardware
<salah> thanks anyway
<ZanT> hmm
<Raedr> Question: in the beta, how do I set what the partitions are mounted as
<Hexidigital> Zant, i'm on the beta now... havet' have much trouble yet
<ZanT> how old should my hardware at least be?
<viator> ahhh pizzas here .....
<MrElendig> Raedr: the installer on the live cd?
<Cooner750> Hello. I've got no audio in Flash. Anyone know what's up?
<Raedr> Because there doesn't seem to be any options to set my /home partition, root etc
<sharpy> speyer, per my configuration in xmms and forums the wma plugin should be enabled. If it is I dont know what the prob is. What exactly is the error?
<HymnToLife> Raedr> the same way you did with older versions, in /etc/fstab
<ZanT> ah well thx
<speyer> sharpy there is no error i just cannot add the wma file into xmms
<ZanT> does the beta get any problems with amd64?
<sharpy> speyer, open up a terminal and type: mplayer file.wma
<deefzi> i get segmentation fault when i try to run xmms/mplayer, any ideas what could be wrong?
<Raedr> HymnToLife: I want to do it in the installer. The text-installer lets me choose and rename
<Cooner750> anyone?
<sharpy> speyer, perhaps that will give u an indication as to what is the problem.
<Raedr> Cooner750: what version of Ubuntu?
<speyer> sharpy well i know works with mplayer
<Phobetor> I have a weird problem after upgrading breezy->dapper beta: my wireless card (WEP) only works after suspend. Anyone knows what might be the cause?
<Cooner750> Raedr: 5.10
<speyer> sharpy there is no problem with it ... works fine
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<TeamCanada|Silen> thanks elendig
<sharpy> speyer, send this .wma file. I will test it here with xmms.
<Mitoo> Not right now, thanks though.
<milo_> buonasera!
<milo_> a tutti!
<Mitoo> raptros-v76:  I dont have it fully configured yet.
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: ok
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: when i go home, ill probably do the same thing
<sharpy> speyer, didn't get it. Try again.
<Raedr> The text installer always let me choose where partitions mounted under- can I do this in the graphical installer?
<speyer> sharpy right ... i just install it from the cource .. and works
<sharpy> speyer, good. :-)
<shizz> has anyone installed any usb device on their Ubuntu desktop machine yet?
<Mitoo> raptros-v76: configure your server?
<shizz> like a flash drive
<Raedr> All my USB drives are automatically mounted by GNOME
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: yeah, ive got an old computer that im going to set up a webpage on
<shizz> i have and all of the file names have turned in to wierd characters
<Mitoo> raptros-v76: same here.
<speyer> sharpy hm there is another little problem .. :)
<shizz> does anyone know why?
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: yeah, its what apache's for
<shizz> Raedr yeah mine two and when i open the usb drive the file names are all weird
<Mitoo> raptros-v76: I know.    What kind of router do you have?
<speyer> sharpy i cannot turn the volume down ... usualy i just sroll down over volume control panel right ... channel is pcm how will i make the default channel front ?
<shizz> did you install anything special
<raptros-v76> Mitoo: linksys
<sharpy> speyer, not sure. I use a laptop with Ubuntu. There are keys here to lower the volume.
<CosmoDad> has anyone figured out a way to do sound multiplexing while using Skype? I've read this wrapper page but I'm not sure if it fixes the multiple-sound-streams-at-once problem
<speyer> sharpy i see .. ok thanks man
<iNiku> raptros-v76: are you running linux on your router?
<gunpowda> by the way
<gunpowda> is there any way of getting sudo/root privileges in the gui?
<gunpowda> I'd like to drag and drop files to devices I mount rather than having to do sudo then umount or whatever
<shizz> gunpowda i was just trying to do the same thing
<raptros-v76> no, its just a box with firmware, and it acts as a firewall and NAT device
<viator> gksudo
<shizz> i have a usb device that wont accept files
<viator> nautilus
<holycow> gunpowda, like what devices?
<gunpowda> usb drives, ipod
<holycow> usb key should mount automatically
<holycow> yeah thats bullshit
<shizz> lol
<holycow> those mount automatically with your perms
<gunpowda> what's bullshit?
<gunpowda> nono
<monsterb> When the final release comes up in June (Dapper Drake), can I update beta2 to final....or must I reinstall??
<holycow> you can drag and drop as you like
<CosmoDad> gunpowda: if you allow devices to be mounted by users and hal works, you should be able to copy files
<gunpowda> it won't let me write to them
<holycow> reinstall your os and stop screwing around with stuff you know nothing about
<gunpowda> I don't have the permissions
<speyer> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<gunpowda> but I can from terminal
<holycow> gunpowda, yes it will, you messed up your system
<moebius_> monsterb - you can always upgrade between distro version without a reinstall
<iNiku> raptros-v76: are you sure? :)
<gunpowda> I'm using the VMware image
<raptros-v76> well, not here
<holycow> your were horsing around with fstab and shit and thought were clever and screwed it up
<iNiku> most of the popular linksys routers are linux-based
<monsterb> moebius_ - thanks
<shizz> hollycow, usb us really sensitive on linux isnt it
<gunpowda> umm, no I wasn't
<Hexidigital> holycow, be nice... this is a help channel... not a criticize channel
<holycow> ipods, removable drives, usb sticks, removable cdr/w drives all mount properly with your persimissions
<moebius_> gunpowda - how do you do it from terminal exactly? with sudo?
<gunpowda> yeah
<holycow> if it doesn't work on wmwaver setup your vmware properly then
<raptros-v76> iNiku: im at school right now. theres a more psychotic and evil system in place.  theres a proxy server that logs everything we do
<shizz> good call Hexidigital
<shizz> ;)
<holycow> Hexidigital, people insist on banging their heads against a wall ... it hurts to watch
<CosmoDad> has anyone figured out a way to do sound multiplexing while using Skype? I've read this wrapper page but I'm not sure if it fixes the multiple-sound-streams-at-once problem
<gunpowda> I think you're completely misunderstanding me
<holycow> your running ubuntu as a vmware image
<moebius_> gunpowda - try "sudo adduser <your username> disk" to add yourself to the disk group
<raptros-v76> holycow: when people are banging their heads against the wall, if it hurts to watch, then leave
<raptros-v76> otherwise stfu
<holycow> i run it under vmware and on many desktops, it works, your messing something up
<holycow> raphael, or what?
<holycow> lol
<moebius_> holycow, he knows something is messed up, that's why he's here
<holycow> raptros-v76, even
<moebius_> so be kind to him
<gunpowda> I can just /ignore him
<shizz> settle down everyone  lol
<jonguy> i am having a problem changing etc/hosts
<iNiku> jonguy, get your sudo problem sorted out yet? :)
<jonguy> Nah i can boot in from recovery then use vim to edit the files.
<jonguy> i read that somewhere how do i do that
<iNiku> anybody know a good wifi pc card that is well supported in linux?
<jonguy> i used dsl but still couldnt get permission to change the darn thing
<Hexidigital> well guys... gotta get ready for work
<Hexidigital> take care
<jonguy> even in bash mode
<gunpowda> thanks, the adduser worked I think
<shizz> iNiku Belkin 54g
<iNiku> shizz, which driver does it use?
<holycow> jonguy, you can also boot your system with a livedisk of ubuntu, knoppix or kanotix and fix it that way too ... what problem are you running into?
<moebius_> iNiku - the ipw2200 driver is working well for my built-in wifi
<jonguy> when i boot it recovery how do i use vim to edit the file?
<holycow> jonguy, if you have never used vim may i recommend nano?
<MrElendig> jonguy: vim /path/to/file
<cobelloy> hello there everyone
<MrElendig> 'insert' to edit
<holycow> vim takes a bit to learn, nano has the command instructions available visually on the bottom of the terminal when you start it up
<shizz> well it uses a windows driver so you need to get the ndiswrapper to run the windows driver in the linux env.  basically its an adapter not a wrapper
<MrElendig> esc, then :wq to write and exit
<MrElendig> :q! to just exit
<cobelloy> can anyone help me set the default audio device in xine?
<iNiku> moebius_: my thinkpad doesn't have a built-in card
<jonguy> hmm
<iNiku> or even the antennas... if it did, I could just add the card
<MrElendig> an old one then?
<iNiku> but I want to replace my old Cisco card with a g card that does wpa
<shizz> does anyone know why i cant drag and drop file into my usb flash drive from my gnome desktop
<jonguy> so can i use nano to change the system files in recovery
<holycow> i wish i had my link to wireless cards for you iNiku
<MrElendig> anything from t30 and up shoud have a dual antenna in the lid
<holycow> *hmm* probably on wiki
<Pluto> ThightVNC issues.. the vncviewer stay black , by some reason ~/.vnc/xstartup is not been executed. I check the /etc/vnc.conf I can't find where to specify to execute xstartup. HELP
<iNiku> holycow, this one? http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<cobelloy> does anyone know how to set the default audio device in xine?
<iNiku> mine is a t23
<holycow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<holycow> i was thinking this list here
<iNiku> and it doesn't have the antennas. some t23 models do
<iNiku> so does ndiswrapper actually work?
<shizz> does anyone know why i cant drag and drop file into my usb flash drive from my gnome desktop
<MrElendig> it works but it's evil
<holycow> appearently, personally i find it cheaperr and faster to throw out bad hardware and buy fully supported hardware
<gunpowda> shizz, try the command moebius gave above
<gunpowda> open a terminal and type sudo adduser yourusername disk
<iNiku> holycow, yeah, if you can find it
<shizz> ok let me find it
<shizz> thanks
<shizz> oh
<holycow> what do you mean? its all standard off the shelf stuff
<iNiku> what is?
<speyer> hmm is there any way i can set xchat to auto accept xdcc receive ?
<Koharski> hey, what would the linux command be to move files in a directory one level down. For example, everything in /var/www/blah/ to /var/www/?
<holycow> iNiku, linux supported hardware
<cobelloy> can anyone help me set the audio device in xine please
<MrElendig> speyer: you shoudn't
<speyer> MrElendig i know i shouldnt ...
<speyer> MrElendig is there anyway or not ?
<shizz> where disk is dev/sda1  or /media/usbdisk?
<iNiku> holycow, well, it seems to be really difficult to find a properly supported wifi card
<Hexidigital> Koharski: mv /var/www/blah/* /var/www/[dir] 
<gunpowda> no
<speyer> MrElendig i could on the previos version ...
<holycow> Koharski, sudo cp -R /var/www/blah/ /var/www/
<gunpowda> disk is just 'disk'
<shizz> oh
<shizz> lol ok thanks one sec
<LinuxJones> Koharski: mv files ..
<holycow> you can use mv but its safer to cp, check then delete old files
<Koharski> thanks guys
<eod_punk> could someone give me a hand putting a copy of my kernel in /usr/source/linux
<eod_punk> *kernel source
<holycow> iNiku, i can find one at every staples, large electronics store or anywhere
<holycow> just take the list i gave you and look up their inventory
<holycow> at least one stocked product will use a supported chipset
<holycow> you have difficulty finding supported wifi cards if you kinda settle down ona particular brand/model combination ... sure
<jonguy> woohooo in recover mode u are set as root!
<shizz> gunpowda didnt work im going to reboot
<gunpowda> ah. maybe it's different for gnome
<iNiku> holycow, the thing is, many of the supported cards are old and no longer available... also, the card vendors keep changing chipsets and stuff so you can never be really sure until you try it
<gunpowda> that worked for me in ubuntu, have you tried googling something like adduser gnome?
<holycow> iNiku, well clearly you are interested in arguing this point, i'm not, if you can't find it me thinking otherwise won't change your situation
<holycow> next question?
<cobelloy> can someone help me with xine please
<holycow> cobelloy, question?
<shizz> no i can thought
<cobelloy> right
<cobelloy> I need to set the audio device
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: I think you need to enable advanced options or the like ?
<holycow> i wasn't looking for an affirmation
<holycow> lol
<cobelloy> dont know how to do it
<cobelloy> xine plays through my usb phone
<shizz> but i think that i have other problems with the usb becuase all the file names in the usb window are weird characters
<holycow> cobelloy, set it to what? it looks like you don't get sound
<cobelloy> everything else used the soundcard
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: Under preferences (it's been a ;long time)
<holycow> xine plays through  your usb phone? what is that?
<jonguy> has anyone once had a problem with certain ethernet cards in ubuntu? it registers as eth0 but does not desire to function
<cobelloy> it is a little handset with a keypad on it
<iNiku> heh. well. I'm not interested in arguing anything, I'm just interested in hearing which cards people have had good experiences with, as I seem to be having trouble locating a card that is a) known to work well and b) available
<cobelloy> it is a "skype phone"
<holycow> jonguy, usually it's either broken, or unsupported sure.
<cobelloy> just let me look at the prefs again...
<jonguy> ahh
<sublime> Hi, where can I find the conkyrc file in ubuntu ?
<sublime> I just had installed but i cant find the config file
<iNiku> but, thanks for the list, it should help
<sublime> conkyrc file is fron conky monitor
<holycow> iNiku, sounds like you just want someone to talk to via irc
<holycow> tha tlist is basically a list of cards ACTUALLY TESTED BY PEOPLE
<Mikitoo> hello
<holycow> see, the exact answer you were looking for, except in an organized usefull format :)
<holycow> no worries
<cobelloy> I have the setup window open but I cant find anything there that selects a device
<filip> how do you change the default browser in ubuntu?
<holycow> iNiku, and i'm buggin ya a bit :)
<LinuxJones> holycow: system >> prefs>> prefered applications
<iNiku> heh.
<cobelloy> filip - system - admin-preferred apps
<filip> in kde?
<LinuxJones> holycow: sorry that wasn't for you
<holycow> *nod*
<cobelloy> there is something in control; panel for that
<cobelloy> back to xine?
<AnsiC> http://rafb.net/paste/results/pW1tNG95.html
<AnsiC> This kernel .config have all support needed for boot
<AnsiC> hda3 Primary Linux  ext2  10997,20
<AnsiC> ???
<cobelloy> how do I set the audio device
<holycow> cobelloy, no it would only be under xine preferences
<concept10> what is the metapackage to get rid of all of XFCE
<holycow> if all your other stuff plays fine
<cobelloy> where is that?
<PORDO> is it problematic to have apt-get's version of jackd and my own compiled version on my system at once?
<holycow> cobelloy, startup xine, and click on preferences ... it should be there somewhere
<metalhedd> i'm trying to manually build my own mplayer to support AMR Audio, I tried adding the necessary configure options in debian/rules and running thta fakeroot thing, but it seems to ignore the changes I made...
<cobelloy> there is no "preferences"
<metalhedd> most notable --enable-xv
<cobelloy> there is a "setup"
<cobelloy> and I looked there like mad
<raptros-v76> funny how setup and preferences are about the same meaning when it comes to programs
<cobelloy> the setup is what I would describe as preferences
<cobelloy> under audio there seems to be no choice of audio output
<holycow> *hmmm*
<rukuartic> Zut! I have a problem... (And this is why "sudo su" is a bad idea kids! Learn from my mistake...) I went "sudo su" and now when I open a bash shell, the starting directory is /usr/bin. How do I get it to be ~ again?
<jonguy> is there anyway to test my ethernet card to see if its broken?
<LinuxJones> cobelloy:  file >> configure >> Preferences
<raptros-v76> just type in cd
<rukuartic> jonguy: Plug it in? Look at?
<rukuartic> jonguy: Type in "lspci" to see if it comes up
<raptros-v76> nothing in
<raptros-v76> else
<cobelloy> there are all sorts of things to set like choice of OSS/ALSA etc
<jonguy> ok
<belkin> hi all
<jonguy> it shows up in network settings as eth0 which is correct
<tkup> is anyone able to view this flash page? http://howardharris.net
<cobelloy> and device for all types of audio, 5.1, 4 channel, stereo, mono, OSS device...
<cobelloy> I am very confused
<holycow> cobelloy, it seems you are right, there is nothing there
<jonguy> but i'll try the lspci as soon as i straighten this etc/hosts problem out
<holycow> cobelloy, everything else plays fine?
<belkin> guys i need your help . i need to add java support for my firefox browser
<holycow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cobelloy> yes, everything else uses the normal speakers
<holycow> belkin, take a look at that belking the instructions are there
<cobelloy> even totem
<rukuartic> jonguy: lspci just prints out the devices on your PCI ports. you should see it there.
<eod_punk> I downloaded my kernel source to put into /usr/source/ but i can't figure out how to put it there from my desktop
<cobelloy> it started when I first attached the usb phone
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: do you have alsa drivers installed ?
<cobelloy> after 1st reboot I suppose
<cobelloy> how would I find out?
<jonguy> im pretty positive it will register there
<deefzi> hahah :D
<holycow> cobelloy, your next step will be to google up all the config settings for xine and muck about its config files as best as  you can, maybe recompile it if you need to and repackage ... you may wish to check on the bug tracker as well
<holycow> cobelloy, you got me there with that, i don't know
<belkin> holycow yeah very funny i can bet that was an irish joke ;)
<rukuartic> eod_punk: You need to be super user probably, try using "sudo mv /usr/source /where/ever/you/want/it" or starting your file browser with "gksudo"
<rukuartic> Does anyone know how I can change my home directory in bash?
<cobelloy> maybe I will just unplug the phone
<holycow> belkin, no seriously, 99% of all questions in here can simply be looked up in the wiki
<eod_punk> rukuartic: thanks i'll try that
<rukuartic> (except for mine =\ )
<cobelloy> skype sucks with linux anyway
<minerale> where are recent documents located? ie where is the data coming from? I'd like to know where htis one file is located
<holycow> except for rukuartic
<holycow> lol
<tkup> rukuartic, usermod -d /home/newdir username
<belkin> holycow your secound answer sounds better to me :)
<daniel_brazil> witch messangers support webcam on linux?
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: do lsmod | grep snd (if your using alsa they should come up)
<rukuartic> tkup: Thanks :)
<tkup> np
<hauindjes> ive installed the new kubuntu beta. problem is: i dont have configure installed... where can i find it?
<tkup> rukuartic, can you do me a favor? :) can you browse http://howardharris.net and see if the flash displays on your browser?
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: you can do alt+F2 then type gstreamer-properties
<cobelloy> linuxjones I did that - what to look for in output
<daniel_brazil> witch messangers support webcam on linux?
<holycow> minerale, its probably just an entry in an excel file in .gconf or .gnome or something like that
<rukuartic> tkup: Emmm not quite my problem. When I type "cd ~" it goes to /home/rukuartic, but when I start a new bash prompt it goes to /usr/bin
<rukuartic> tkup: Sure
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: does it list anything ?
<raptros-v76> hauindjes: configure is a script in a source distribution of a program, it is nto a program in of itself
* belkin pfuuu greu ma mai mishc :)
<tkup> rukuartic, hmm interesting
<holycow> minerale, you should look up how to use grep, and grep your home  dir for that var/xml item
<cobelloy> lots of things - you want to see whole thing?
<rukuartic> tkup: Roger, page loads, but the flash file doesn't start playing.
<cobelloy> or tell me what to look for
<raptros-v76> pasteboard it if he says yes
<filip> how do i get firefox working with flash in an amd64 install??
<tkup> rukuartic, yeah that's what I seeing here as well
<cobelloy> i know
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: no, right click te sound icon and click preferences
<rukuartic> tkup: Sorry, I was wrong
<cobelloy> thats why I try to look for it
<holycow> filip, i understand that is not working
<pragma> Hi, I'm confused about what kernel is best for my processor - it's an AMD 64X2
<rukuartic> tkup: It just loaded. They just need a pre loader so all the information loads at once, and then starts playing. Otherwise its like streaming a movie.
<rukuartic> Just a minute
<holycow> has macromedia even released 64 bit flash plugin for win?
<cobelloy> righto - now do what
<hauindjes> raptros-v76: ahhh - nice! thx!
<LinuxJones> pragma: you have a dual core amd64 ?
<pragma> yes
<jonguy> during configuring network interfaces it takes a while during bootup should that have anything to do with the net not working
<pragma> some pple say to use a K7-smp kernel
<LinuxJones> pragma: best to use the k7-smp kernel (stay away from the 64 bit kernel there are too many software issues)
<filip> holycow, so i need a 32bit environment to have it working?
<cobelloy> linuxjones - I have a prefs window for sound devs - now what
<belkin> i cannot install java-package to built the deb file for java .. :(
<holycow> jonguy, it really depends what you mean not working.  usually if network interface takes a long time to come up, it just can't find a dhcp server on your network
<holycow> that however doesn't mean it doesn't work
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: is your alsa card selected from the dropdown list ?
<holycow> jonguy, so what exactly makesyou think its not working?
<belkin> does anyone know where can i find java.deb ?
<pragma> so a K8 dual core is supposed to be a double K7?
<cobelloy> I also have multimedia system selector came up with last command gstreamer one
<holycow> filip, yup, as far as i can remember of that topic *nod*
<jonguy> well it does that in pppoeconf too
<holycow> belkin, !restrictedformats
<cobelloy> it is now yes
<holycow> belkin, there is no java.deb, you will need to create your own using those instructions
<rukuartic> tkup: Hey, I'm back.
<cobelloy> I have four devices to choose from - is that normal
<holycow> belking it takes 2 minutes really its super simple
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: ok good now close that down and goto the gstreamer-properties dialog
<belkin> holycow well i cannot create my own until i install  java-package
<rukuartic> tkup: Is that your flash file?
<holycow> yes you can, thats in the repo
<belkin> holycow and  fakeroot
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: where it says output select alsa then press test, you should hear a tone
<holycow> belkin, you may need to enable multiverse or whatever
<holycow> belkin, so? its in the repo bro, just install it like the instructions say
<cobelloy> but I selected it for doing something with - the thing said select a device to change stuff for it
<rike10> we
<belkin> holycow you dont get me bro ... it cannot be found
<rike10> hi room
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: you probably have an onboard sound device on your motherboard and one in the pci slot
<holycow> belkin, enable multiverse bro
<rike10> ce sta quarke italiano?
<holycow> its there
<cobelloy> failed to construct pipeline for ESD
<holycow> your not listening
<belkin> holycow  i have all the repos enabled
<belkin> holycow have it bro :))
<holycow> *cough* clearly you don't
<PORDO> can anyone help me compile qjackctl? checking for Qt library version >= 3.1.1... no; Qt 3.1.1 or greater is required
<cobelloy> I have O/B and a USB device
<cobelloy> no pci card
<LinuxJones> cobelloy: select alsa then test
<jonguy> holycow what could be wrong with my network settings?
<pragma> LinuxLones: thx, bye
<cobelloy> same error for alsa
<LinuxJones> pragma: :)
<holycow> jonguy, lots and lots of thing, before you look for a solution we need to know what exactly is the problem.  what make syou think your nic is broken?
<holycow> jonguy, have you tried setting up network settings via gui?  how far did you get?
<belkin> holycow E: Couldn't find package java-package you get my bro ?
<holycow> belkin, if fo rsome reason you cannot stat the repos, you can download those files online too, search wiki for the web based package search function for ubuntu
<cobelloy> did I mention I am still using Hoary - is that important
<cobelloy> waiting for breezy to arrive
<tkup> rukuartic, well not really it's not mine. but you said something about preloading the file into the browser first. Is that something doable from the code?
<Quan-Time> for some reason, i can install xchat, as i cant do   make
<israel> Download Firefox   http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<holycow> belkin, you hosed something, all those packages are in repos, guranateed.  if they werent why would that be in the wiki?
<rukuartic> tkup: Yeah, you'd need that.
<holycow> belkin, no ones messing with your mind here, really
<Quan-Time> i CANT install xchat i ment.. anyone know what im doing wrong ?
<MMouse> hmm busy
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, can't? is a strong word
<tkup> rukuartic, I don't mean to bug you on this but do you know the proper google search words so I can read about this?
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, what have you tried?
<holycow> belkin, you can try a different repository too .. .change from us to uk or whatever one of them must have it
<belkin> holycow i didnt says they not in the repo ... it just not working here man
<tkup> rukuartic, by the way did your login problem go away?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, do you have your repos set up right?
<holycow> belkin, *nod* i'm giving you lots of options, i hope it helps
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Madpilot> Seveas, why on earth did you just /remove yourself?
<Quan-Time> r0xoR: i just followed the guide on the xchat page, everything was going fine, but i cant make
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, did you install kubuntu or xubunut?
<Quan-Time> ill try that, cheers
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, iirc xchat comes with ubuntu by default
<belkin> holycow yeah thanks
<Quan-Time> ubuntu 32bit
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, should be in the applications->internet menu
<Quan-Time> only on amd64 version
<holycow> Quan-Time, on what page exactly? ubuntu wiki?
<Seveas> Madpilot, testing the bantracker
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, uhhh i have the x86 version
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, and xchat was in my install out of the box
<Madpilot> Seveas, ah :P
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, did you look in the applications menu yet?
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, did you try "which xchat" yet?
<slavik> yo
<Seveas> Madpilot, and it's now confirmed to be completely functional again
<Madpilot> r0xoR, XChat isn't in Dapper by default - that might be the problem
<slavik> hey, Seveas
<Quan-Time> yes, and its not there: version i have is dapper (xchat is 2.6.2)
<slavik> use gaim
<holycow> gnome xchat is ... if your running dapper search for gnome xchat too
<gdh> r0xoR: 'GNOME Chat' has replaced XChat as an easier frontend...
<r0xoR> ohhh, ok you're in dapper
<slavik> Seveas: you know about the beagle bug in dapper?
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, i'm on breezy
<PORDO> checking for Qt library version >= 3.1.1... no; Qt 3.1.1 or greater is required
<PORDO> :
<Quan-Time> Madpilot: bingo.. .cheers. thats my issue..
<PORDO> :(
<gdh> althought XChat is still there if you pick it out =)
<PORDO> i have libqt3-dev and libqt4-dev
<cobelloy> OK - I did it
<PORDO> wtf
<Quan-Time> so i apt-get gnome xchat ?
<Seveas> slavik, which of the million? ;)
<rukuartic> Seveas: /last israel
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, sudo apt-get install xchat (after you activate the Universe repos)
<slavik> Seveas: the one with lots ofram and disk use
<cobelloy> all I had to do was select the sound driver to always use ESD in xine
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is probably http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<holycow> Quan-Time, you search for it first and fine the right name
<Seveas> slavik, again, which of the million
<cobelloy> is there any other implications for this that I don't know about?
<slavik> Seveas: do you know if there are any anjuta 2.0.1 debs?
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> slavik, no idea
<slavik> Seveas: one where it starts indexing like mad if system is idle and then doesn't stop
<Quan-Time> synaptic dont have xchat listed
<slavik> Seveas: build one :P
<jonguy> anybody had trouble with there ethernet adapter in ubuntu
<Seveas> hehe
<rukuartic> jonguy: who makes your ethernet adapter?
<cobelloy> are u still there linuxjones
<holycow> jonguy, why don't you ever answer my question tho?
<Quan-Time> jonguy: yup, nvidia NF4.. was weird.. dunno how i fixed it tho..
<slavik> Seveas: I tried to build it and it wanted gnome-build 0.1.3 ...latest in cvs is 0.1.2
<rukuartic> jonguy: Open a terminal real quick, type in lspci, and /msg me the output
<jonguy> well is an old gateway
<cobelloy> so now how do I set the default action for DVD to xine?
<slavik> Seveas: any way to get gstreamer 0.10 to play DVD?
<jonguy> it registers as a lite-on communications in lspci
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, in Dapper, you need to enable Universe to get xchat
<cobelloy> jonguy - all my strange ethernet cards are well detected
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Quan-Time about universe
<holycow> cobelloy, system / prefs / preffered apps
<Seveas> slavik, it "plays" dvd for me, but vlc works quite a lot better
<rukuartic> jonguy: So what happens when you plug it in? Do the lights in the back come on?
<jonguy> it must be 7 years old
<Seveas> but maybe todays updates fixed that
<MMouse> i have xchat working from apt-get using universe- running amd64
<saaida> hi is there a help channel for xubuntu ?
<Seveas> saaida, #xubuntu
<rukuartic> saaida: #xubuntu? I think :P
<slavik> Seveas: if I install totem-gstreamer, it doesn't play DVD :(
<jonguy> let me check thats always a good first step
<cobelloy> holycow, that is for browser/mail/terminal only
<jonguy> hold on a sec
<Quan-Time> Madpilot: cheers man ;)
<jonguy> do all of them have lights?
<holycow> cobelloy, oh right .... its in a weird place, / prefs / removable media
<cobelloy> oh - I will look
<gdh> Seveas: I love that Japanese (?) smily-character, btw :)
<rukuartic> jonguy: Once you plug in the cable, you should get a light on your router (if you have one) and the lights by where you plugged itin (if they have the light)
<holycow> cobelloy, yeah just looking at that, those should be in one app i think
<jonguy> i dont think there is even a light on it btw its 7 years old
<belkin> holycow yeah thanks
<slavik> Seveas: any reason why my wifi won't see any networks all of the sudden?
<shizz> has anyone ever had any luck with cd repair kits? if so which one?
<cobelloy> yep - found it, was in pref - removable media
<holycow> belkin, no worries
<rukuartic> jonguy: Yep I got that... Do you have a router?
<belkin> holycow which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and
<belkin> still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract.
<belkin>   thats what i get while trying to extract the bin java file
<jonguy> well the router is locked away (stupid apartment)
<Seveas> slavik, chip dead? radio switched off?
<jonguy> well it could be a hub
<rukuartic> jonguy: Oh, so you plugged the router in. Then what?
<rukuartic> jonguy: Sorry, not router, cable. What happened after that?
<slavik> Seveas: it is working ... everything loaded and firmware extracted
<slavik> this happened once before ... then it startedworking later
<jonguy> let me check real quick
<cobelloy> just checked with a dvd - it pops up xine and now I can hear it too
<slavik> it's weird
<slavik> Seveas: I am using the bcm43xx module...
<hyphenated> slavik: check the last few things in dmesg
<Seveas> slavik, ah, never worked with that myself
<holycow> cobelloy, cool
<cobelloy> where is the file to alter for dma always on at boot up, I can never remember how to find it
<MMouse> im having openoffice problems, it cant find libz.so.1 after an apt-get upgrade about 24 hours ago. libz is there, and ive reinstalled libc and openoffice- im running amd64 dapper. any suggestions?
<holycow> !udma
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<cobelloy> it is x/x/x/hdparm or something
<holycow> cobelloy, :) time to add that to the wiki and the bot :)
<SA-X> does anyone know of a good partition program that's free?
<cobelloy> add what
<Quan-Time> BRB cheers Madpilot, you helped me heaps ;)
<cobelloy> the xine thing?
<slavik> hmm, looks like some nvidia module gets loaded
<filip> how do i check which version of ubuntu i have?
<cradek> has mplayer been removed from multiverse?
<holycow> cobelloy, hdparm thing
<holycow> !hdparm
<slavik> also, where do I blacklist things for udev?
<rukuartic> SA-X: If its open source :P Check in System/Administration
<cobelloy> oh - good idea!!
<holycow> oh nm
<holycow> hdparm thing is on the bot
<holycow> look it up
<cobelloy> what is bot?
<SA-X> no, i got it from a CD
<rukuartic> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<cradek> I installed it from multiverse on another breezy machine a while back
<cobelloy> I know wiki?
<Quan-Time_> ahh.. back at home in xchat... much <3
<holycow> ubotu is a bot ... it sits on this channel and gives answers to commands
<ubotu> holycow: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<holycow> such as:
<holycow> !restricteformats
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<rukuartic> Bwahahaha holycow
<jondude> well the light comes on alright i never even new there was a light on that thing
<cobelloy> lol
<holycow> >_<
<cobelloy> !hdparm
<made> how do I listen to my mp3's?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jondude> i mean ive noticed them on those cards but never that one
<rukuartic> jondude: Great, now try this "ifconfig"
<Olrik> hey, how would I mount my fox linux partition? (think it's hda2)
<Quan-Time_> i have another "issue". i use nvidia NF4 motherboard, and went to install but it complained about not having the kernel-source to compile a tree,.. can i just install it thru apt-get / synaptic ?
<rukuartic> jondude: (you type that in the terminal)
<daniel_brazil> amsn sucks, my webcam works fine on gnomemeeting, but amsn cant detect it
<holycow> Olrik, first look up your partition information with sudo fdisk -L
<jondude> hmm anything else because i have to temporairly disconnect
<slavik> how can find out the version of a module?
<cobelloy> OK, bot told me how to turn on dma but still dont know where the file to have it on all the time is - I will just trawl for it.
<SA-X> !partition
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SA-X
<tux911> Does anyone know if ther is any good quicktime player for linux ?
<holycow> Olrik, then i would create a folder to mount it to, and adjust /etc/fstab to mount the drive there, you will need to google up specifics for the commands fstab line info
<cradek> has mplayer been removed from multiverse?
<filip> how do i check whether i'm running the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<cradek> does anyone know how to get mplayer deb packages now?
<Olrik> cool, thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell cradek about mplayer
<cobelloy> well duh, it is /etc/hdparm.conf
<_jason> cradek: mplayer is in multiverse
<MMouse> filip: uname -a
<cradek> _jason: no it's not, not anymore
<filip> Linux digirat 2.6.15-21-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 16:43:33 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<_jason> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 3568 kB, Installed size: 8132 kB
<_jason> cradek: still there
<belkin> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin  tell me " which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract. " anyi deea ?
<rukuartic> jondude: Um, you can try "sudo ifup eth0" or looking around in "networking"
<filip> MMouse, is that 64bit?
<jondude> ok did the if config
<cradek> _jason: what am I doing wrong then?
<MMouse> doesnt look like a 64bit kernel to me
<SA-X> i have no idea how to partition this :/
<jondude> what should i be looking at?
<_jason> cradek: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link please?
<cobelloy> all right I am going now - thanks all
<rukuartic> jondude: Ever done networking?
<holycow> belkin, what is the question exactly?  that looks right from what i remember off the top of my head
<cobelloy> !thanks ubot (lol)
<ubotu> cobelloy: no worries
<tux911> so is there an mplayer.dev downlod ?
<jondude> yes but not with ubunutu
<rukuartic> jondude: Should be dynamic IP address (dhcp)
<holycow> belkin, it may just be giving you a heads up
<rukuartic> cobelloy: You say !botsnack
<dmbt> hey quick question
<_jason> tux911: what do you mean?
<cobelloy> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks cobelloy :)
<dmbt> is there a way for ubuntu to automatically reconfigure fstab
<dmbt> ?
<dmbt> without use editing it manuelly?
<cobelloy> thats funny
<dmbt> so its back to the same position in installation?
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<cradek> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13099
<belkin> holycow i ry to install java ... so i have to create the deb package but fakeroot make-jpkg  comes out with an error " which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract. Abort "
<dmbt> sry
<belkin> holycow hell yeah
<sEbaKiLLeR> hi
<tux911> jason umm is ther an down that is a dev format for Mplayer
<holycow> belkin, *hmm*
<holycow> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cradek> _jason: I'm an idiot, sorry, forget it
<matias> hi (h)
<jondude> eth0 already configured
<_jason> cradek: you see you only have backports multiverse right? np :P
<_jason> tux911: I don't understand what that means
<cradek> _jason: I could have sworn on my other machine I only had to uncomment things, but on this one I had to add the multiverse lines
<holycow> belkin, i am not certain how to get around that error, i have never actually seen that before
<SA-X> how do i make a partition? the help thing didn't really help. :/
<jondude> i did bot see an ip uder ifconfig
<rukuartic> jondude: Open up a terminal (alt+f2, type in "gnome-terminal") and type in "ifconfig" to see what your network interfaces are
<cradek> _jason: but obviously I must remember wrong
<rukuartic> jondude: So whats the problem? No internet?
<jondude> actaully 127.0.0.1
<holycow> you did what the instructions said  so ... weird, not sure sorry mate, at least you got this far maybe someone else knows
<_jason> cradek: since breezy it's been like that.  That's a common problem here actually, people just uncomment
<jondude> yep
<_jason> cradek: (it may have been like that before too but I don't recall)
<sEbaKiLLeR> anyone has a httpd.conf to give me?
<tux911> Jason Like can i download Mplayer in an dev file
<rukuartic> jondude: Thats your computer's address. Its always going to be that. You probably want it to be 192.168.1.XXX or 10.8.1.XXX
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: why would you need one?
<tux911> or jsut the sources sode
<jondude> that address was under lo insteads of eth0
<_jason> tux911: what do you mean by ``dev file''?
<rukuartic> jondude: What does ifconfig say about eth0?
<_jason> tux911: apt-get source mplayer-386, will give you the source in the directory you issue that command from
<cradek> _jason: it's embarassing, I'm not a newbie :-)
<jondude> eth0 did not find a ip
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason because i make a mistake and i cant recover it
<rukuartic> jondude: Can you /msg me what ifconfig says?
<tux911> jason ahh ok
<holycow> rukuartic, lol, people have been trying to get him to answer that question for the last half hour
<holycow> :)
<holycow> i don't think he knows how to msg people or run commands, but doesn't want to admit it :)
<slavik> how do I blacklist a module for udev?
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: maybe you can delete/rename the file and reinstall the package?
<jondude> i think but im not registered to this network and it said something about u have to registered to pm
<holycow> jondude, if you need further help with specific commands just say so
<rukuartic> Oh...
<SA-X> _jason i don't know how to make a seperate partition, could you please help me?
<jondude> thanks
<rukuartic> jondude: Put it up on www.pastebin.com
<_jason> SA-X: for installing?
<SA-X> yes
<rukuartic> jondude: Oh, you have to go? Well... good luck. Someone'll be here to help ya out...
<_jason> SA-X: are you going to dual boot or is ubuntu going to be the only thing on the drive?
<Olrik> okay. its mounted
<Olrik> thanks guys :)
<SA-X> _jason: dual boot
<linux_galore> :-)
<jondude> uhm not quite yet i was saying thanks to holycow
<slavik> _jason: how do I blacklist a module for udev?
<_jason> SA-X: do you have free unpartitioned space to create a partition?
<_jason> slavik: I don't know
<SA-X> _jason: i'm not for sure
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason but that mistake was because i dont know to configure that part
<slavik> p00p
<dmbt> is there a way to have /etc/fstab regenerated after install?
<holycow> slackern, /etc/blacklist ... add it to that file
<filip> when i try to install flashplugin-nonfree, it keeps on getting stuck on "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu1) ...
<filip> " and won't move on
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: what part?
<holycow> slackern, that was for slavik
<holycow> sorry
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason a lot!
<holycow> filip, thats because the file doesn't exist on macromedias ftp
<x405> Ugg. I just did a ubuntu install...
<holycow> filip, its been gone for quite a while from what i can tell, you cant even go to their website and download
<filip> so how do i install it?
<holycow> filip, not sure if they just made a mistake or what
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: did you try to see if deleting/renaming your current file and reinstalling the package gives you a fresh one?
<holycow> filip, good question, i'm trying to find the binary my self :)
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason yes
<_jason> SA-X: what do you have now? windows?
<jondude> rukuartic ive got to type all this stuff since im on a diff computer hold up a sec
<SA-X> _jason: yes
<GTroy> sorry to ask again....what's the best box for games & dual head setup?
<_jason> ubotu: tell SA-X about dualboot
<GTroy> under $600
<deefzi> does anyone know what's the system default font size and where can i change it? is it the "application font size" on the font menu?
<slavik> whoever answered to me, happens to be /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ...
<holycow> filip, now you see firsthand why PROPRIETARY code is bad.  in cases like this there isn't anything you can do really
<slavik> for future :)
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason but i dont know why the deafault one doesnt work with my changes
<filip> holycow, any other way of getting flash running in firefox?
<x405> The display isn't working, I know  the display works on the live-cd if I tell it to use vesa, but I wasn't given a chance to choose the chipset eve though I specified expert. Anyone have a clue how I can fix it?
<holycow> except beg adobe which doesn't give a dip about open source, or hope like hell someone has mirrored it
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: are you using apache or apache2?
<holycow> filip, well there are a few open source implementations, all of them are very buggy
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason apache2
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: apache uses /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<filip> holycow, my firefox just constantly keeps on freezing
<rukuartic> jondude: Oh ouch dude. =\
<SA-X> _jason: thanks
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason thats my dude!
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason httpd.conf?
<saaida> guys anyone in here mind help me with playing mp3 in mu xubuntu with xfmedia  ? for some reason it is not working
<doms> paatik man mo uy mga paknuh
<rukuartic> sEbaKiLLeR: If you want apache up quick, just install XAMPP
<holycow> filip, generally for that sort of thing you MOVE your preferences file and restart ffox
<sEbaKiLLeR> nukuartic preconfigured ?
<holycow> filip, move .mozilla to somewhere else and restart ff, that usually resolves the issue, its usually a configuration or a bad extension
<linux_galore> saaida: you need to install the mp3 package
<rukuartic> sEbaKiLLeR: Its as easy as extracting a zip file
<Harti> crimsun: ping
<rukuartic> sEbaKiLLeR: Comes with Php/MySQL/FTP/Webalizer and a whole lot of other stuff
<saaida> linux_galore: what it is called ?
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: this is what my files look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13100 and I'll have the bot send you the LAMP guide
<_jason> ubotu: tell sEbaKiLLeR about lamp
<dmbt> is there a way to regenerate /etc/fstab after installation, because my partition numbers changed?
<linux_galore> saaida: mp3 isnt a free format its actually owned by Thomson
<sn9> hello. i seem to have thoroughly hosed gnome-volume-manager somehow. any tips?
<jorge_> hola alguien habla espaol
<gunpowda> meh
<bth_> how can i get rsyncd running on ubuntu?
<slavik> thomson makes crappy dvd drives
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason linux apache mysql php,perl,python
<gunpowda> how can I get permission to write to my mounted drive via the gui without having to keep using sudo and terminal?
<crimsun> Harti: pong
<crimsun> Harti: give me a second to finalise some alsa-lib changes. It should take about 5 minutes.
<rukuartic> sEbaKiLLeR: Also, you could try looking into apachetoolbox if you want a little more challenging setup
<slavik> gunpowda: gksudo
<Harti> crimsun: ok
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason i know about that but my dude is httpd.conf or apache2.conf or both?
<slavik> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: apache2.conf, httpd.conf is all comments here
<gunpowda> gksudo sounds like a command line thing though?
<saaida> linux_galore : so this mean i can't play mp3 over linux ?
<jondude> im posting it as johndude i noticed that the tx had 14 errors
<slavik> gunpowda: ALT+F2
<linux_galore> saaida: yes if you install the package http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/virtual/mp3-decoder
<jorge_> alcomo coloco mp3 en ubumtu
<Howitzer> !tell saaida about restricted formats
<anilkumar> hi
<jorge_> alguien habla espaol
<r0xoR> hey
<rukuartic> jorge_: #ubuntu-es
<rukuartic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jorge_> gracias
<anilkumar> how can i know my port is behind NAT-enabled router
<slavik> de nada :P
<strafe> hping
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason do u use both?
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason because i used apache and i just used httpd.conf
<doms> _________________-
<gunpowda> gksudo nautilius?
<gunpowda> not working :/
<jorge_> aqui hay alguna sala o sitio para hablar espaol en este chat
<doms> working
<jmg> jonguy: describe your problem
<strafe> anilkumar: hping
<jondude> http://pastebin.com/689576
<doms> blah
<jorge_> ??
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason ?
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: I just use apache2.conf
<belkin> heh none of you guys told me the easy way to get java plugin installed . its just a simple as "   sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 " thats all :)
<linux_galore> saaida: the other trick is to use the easyubuntu script and this will install the the missing codecs etc ->http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<_jason> sEbaKiLLeR: read the comments in the files I pasted
<sEbaKiLLeR> _jason thanks , i learnt a pdf
<jondude> the internet is not working
<brokengun> hey, does anyone know the command that tells you what your computer is doing at that moment?
<saaida> linux_galore : i guess i may just give up and chose another player
<brokengun> like what directories it's looking at, stuff like that
<sn9> brokengun: lsof
<bth_> Hello, how can I have an rsync daemon start on system startup?
<brokengun> it has something like "f_usage" or something
<linux_galore> saik0: the player makes no difference they all use the same libs
<rukuartic> anilkumar: Ok, open a terminal and type "ifconfig"
<brokengun> im on a mac, so maybe it's different
<brokengun> isof?
<brokengun> k
<sn9> brokengun: that's an L
<rukuartic> anilkumar: If your IP address for eth0 or wlan0 is something like 192.168.XXX.XXX or 10.8.XXX.XXX you're behind a nat
<brokengun> sn9:didn't work
<Wolvenhaven> hey
<saik0> linux_galore, ???
<linux_galore> saaida: the player makes no difference, just use xmms
<brokengun> oh
<rukuartic> anilkumar: If you go to http://www.ipchicken.com and the IP address is the same as your eth0/wlan0, you're directly connected to the internet
<slavik> quoth the server, nevermore
<brokengun> woah...
<brokengun> thanks
<linux_galore> saaida: xmms, or beep media media player (BMP) are the same as winamp
<slavik> no wait
<anilkumar> rukuartic :ok
<slavik> quoth the server 404
<saaida> linux_galore : which is lighter on system resources  ?
<jonguy> ok im back once again
<Wolvenhaven> my friend just told me that debian software wont run on some hardware, ive got an evga board, amd cpu, and corsair ram, i keep getting a "failed to load initial console" and "kernel panic" everytime i try to install ubuntu
<linux_galore> saaida: even use winamp skins
<rukuartic> saaida: "mocp" :P
<jonguy> i found another ethernet cord so i could have them both connected
<linux_galore> saaida: there both about the same, xmms is a but more mature
<jonguy> rukuartic did the post help out?
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: Wow, thats one unique problem... Where does that happen? It might help your question get answered... I don't think I can help there
<Dr_Willis> Wolvenhaven,  i would guess a badly burnt cd.. vs some odd hardware incompatability
<rukuartic> jonguy: Where'd you put it?
<linux_galore> saaida: also learn to use your package manager your using Linux like Windows for software, totally wrong
<sn9> Wolvenhaven: does the livecd do the same thing?
<Wolvenhaven> willis ive tried multi burned iso's
<Wolvenhaven> i havent tried the live cd, i only dl'd the install
<jonguy> http://pastebin.com/689576
<saaida> linux_galore: gonna try em both then remove one of them , thanx very much for the help
<romulo> hi, theres any app that i can run and check for bad blocks on disk?
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: Try unplugging almost all of your hardware, and then plugging it back in once/if you get it installed
<x405> Can anyone tell me how I can change what graphics chipset ubuntu is using for an installation? I ran an expert install and I wasn't asked, the chipset ubuntu picks results in the display being unreadable.
<linux_galore> saaida: xmms and BMP are both on the repositories
<sn9> x405: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wolvenhaven> rukuartic: how would i do that, remove what?
<rukuartic> jonguy: Reading
<linux_galore> saaida: but your still going to have to have the mpg123 stuff installed
<x405> sn9: Like I said, I can't read the display.
<saaida> linux_galore: yeah but the package manager is full of alternatives and choises and alone can't decide which one
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: Shut down your box, open it up, and remove unneccessary hardware (sound card, networking, etc etc) try a liveCD first
<linux_galore> saaida: you can always ask
<saaida> linux_galore:i got mpg123 installed
<x405> Ah...wait...duh...virtual console.
<Wolvenhaven> ack
<sn9> x405: can you log in if you ctrl-alt-F2?
<x405> Let me checked, I just remembered.
<Wolvenhaven> lol, removing all that stuff is a pain, do i need to remove my dvd, floppy too?
<rukuartic> jonguy: Hmm thats weird. You seem to not be connected to a network...
<jonman> sorry about that keep having trouble with the my laptop's wireless connection with a neighbor freind lol
<rukuartic> jonman: You're jonguy?
<jonman> yes
<rukuartic> jonman: Ok
<sn9> Wolvenhaven: i would bet the evga has something to do with your problem
<jonman> and jondude also
<saaida> linux_galore: BMP is working thanx again . it seems that xfmedia is kinda had the problem
<rukuartic> haha
<Wolvenhaven> its an sli board
<jonman> got disconnected but my other name was still in use
<Wolvenhaven> would that do it?
<rukuartic> jonman: Your ethernet card might be bad. It apparently has no network connections
<x405> Virtual console doesn't work.
<x405> Fuzzed out as well.
<jonman> could it just be some driver issue?
<linux_galore> saaida: Ive never used xfmedia, but bmp and xmms always work
<gunpowda> how can I move a folder and force overwrite?
<gunpowda> -f doesn't work
<Wolvenhaven> copy the file
<doms> creative labs webcamera were i can download a driver for my usb webcamera
<Wolvenhaven> delete the otherone
<gunpowda> I wish I could get the gui working
<saaida> linux_galore: have u used xfce ?
<sn9> x405: try booting with init=/bin/bash to rule things out
<rukuartic> jonman: http://www.pastebin.com The latest post by me is what mine looks like
<linux_galore> saaida: yes but only as remote basic terminal
<x405> sn9: Thanks. How would I go about doing that?
<Wolvenhaven> sn9: everyone i know has an evga mobo and they dont have a problem with linux, would the fact its sli be a problem?
<doms> creative labs webcamera were i can download a driver for my usb webcamera
<jonman> i see
<sn9> x405: using grub? hit 'e' twice, add that text, enter, 'b'
<linux_galore> doms:  whats the model, and Linux has the drivers built in
<doms> spcaxxx
<doms> v4l
<tiago> ola
<doms> in my synaptic
<tiago> =D
<doms> and also pwc
<Ademan> can i only have one partition marked as primary with ubuntu?
<sn9> Wolvenhaven: i'd have to see it first hand to have a better idea
<Ademan> well.. i guess in general as well
<tiago> somebody from brazil?
<vimusa> Hi, does anyone knows where lan drivers are configured for loading during startup?
<doms> dchp
<doms> creative labs webcamera were i can download a driver for my usb webcamera
<Wolvenhaven> sn9:it checks my ethernet, something else, then there is a whole lot of what apears to be it scanning my ram, then it start yelling about the failed initial console, and then about the kernel panic
<linux_galore> doms:  your not reading, YOU DONT NEED ANY DRIVERS
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: Try running the MemTest app
<Wolvenhaven> which is?
<linux_galore> dom you just have to set it up
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: Your ram might be shot...
<doms> what should i do
<Wolvenhaven> my ram is fine
<sn9> Wolvenhaven: i mean i'd have to see the board
<linux_galore> dom ok what model is it
<Wolvenhaven> ah
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: Its an operation when you boot from the CD I think... Just try it.
<rukuartic> Wolvenhaven: If thats when it crashes? it could be your ram.
<Wolvenhaven> ruk: im on the computer right now
<shao_lo> can anyone help me with a dchroot problem?
<sharpy> how do i install an applet that monitors my network/cpu/mem ? I dont have such applets in kubuntu?
<doms> linuz_galore pls. help how to configure my webcamera
<Wolvenhaven> im trying to dualboot ubuntu
<rukuartic> sharpy: gkrellm
<Ademan> what's a reasonable swap partition size?
<rukuartic> sharpy: "sudo apt-get install gkrellm"
<StraFE> Wolvenhaven, install windows first then ubuntu
<linux_galore> dom I cant help you if you dont answer the question
<Madpilot> Wolvenhaven, restart ubuntu - hit ESC when the grub menu comes up during boot - one of the grub menu options is MemTest96+
<Wolvenhaven> ugh
<rukuartic> Ademan: Depends what you're doing. I have 1 gigabyte.
<sn9> doms: most available wecam drivers are included, but configuartion can be a real pain
<rukuartic> Madpilot: He can't even get it installed.
<vimusa> *
<sharpy> rukuartic, i tried that but it's too BIG. i would like something that just sits on my main bar.
<doms> yeah thats what i need how to confire my webcamera
<Madpilot> Ademan, I've got 1Gb of RAM, and no swap at all - I rarely max out my RAM, even
<Ademan> just general usage
<Wolvenhaven> i am currently on the computer im trying to install it on, i am running windowsXP, i am trying to install ubuntu on my second drive so i can dual boot, the ram is fine
<doms> i installed my linux headers
<Ademan> i've got 2 gigs of ram
<Ademan> no need for swap at all?
<Madpilot> Ademan, then don't worry about swap ;)
<Ademan> ;p;
<Ademan> o
<Ademan> i'll just do a gig
<Ademan> to be safe
<doms> huh pls entertain
<doms> how do i configure my web camera
<sn9> Wolvenhaven: is it the installed system that panics or the installer?
<minerale> How can I play quicktime movies? (I have mplayer, but firefox does not seem to recognise it)
<Wolvenhaven> the installer
<sn9> minerale: mozilla-mplayer
<Wolvenhaven> it doesnt even get to installing
<Wolvenhaven> it is doing some prelim load
<Madpilot> minerale, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<doms> how do i configure my web camera  any additional command lines of edit or packages...
<minerale> thanks sn9
<doms> how do i configure my web camera  any additional command lines of edit or packages...
<sharpy> sn9, if i try to install mozilla-mplayer then apt-get also install mplayer-386 (I dont want mplayer-386)
<linux_galore> doms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sn9> sharpy: then install mplayer-686 or mplayer-k7 first
<anilkumar> hi
<sharpy> sn9, i did.
<sn9> sharpy: it shouldn't do that then
<monsterb> ! /home
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<shao_lo> can anyone help me with a dchroot problem?
<StraFE> i'm a CLI guy, installed ubuntu, what's the best font to use for firefox on a 1600x1200 display?
<anilkumar> when i started an PPPoA dialer i got an error u do not have root user privileges
<linux_galore> sharpy: your doing it the hard way
<StraFE> everything is so tiny
<anilkumar> how can i fix it
<doms> it required some modules to work my webcamera how do load that modules
<doms> it required some modules to work my webcamera how do load that modules
<crimsun> Harti: ok, back
<sn9> doms: do you know which ones?
<Wolvenhaven> sn9: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813188002 thats the board
<monsterb> I have a 160GB HD - I want /home and / on their own partitions - Should I split HD into 2 equal partitions ??
<Harti> crimsun: ok
<doms> yes exactly
<linux_galore> sharpy: open firefox  Tools-> Extensions  click on  "get more extensions"  then search for "Media Player Connectivity"
<sethk> monsterb, why do you want separate partitions?
<crimsun> Harti: do you have alsa-oss from universe installed?
<sethk> monsterb, gives up flexibility, and gains you nothing
<Harti> criminy: yes
<Harti> crimsun: yes
<anilkumar> how can i login as root
<doms> Creative Labs Webcam Plus (Model PD0040)
<crimsun> Harti: so leave the setting at 'none', and invoke ``aoss firefox''
<sethk> anilkumar, you can set the root password, but using sudo -i is recommended instead
<gdh> doms: A lot of the newer 'Plus' cameras don't have a linux driver as yet.
<doms> You have to manually load some modules to make it work.
<[A] ndy80> how can I convert a .3gp video to avi or mpeg?
<gdh> doms: I have a pair of 'Live Plus!' things that I gave up on. It's the nature of the beast alas :/
<doms> my cemera is not newer
<monsterb> sethk, if it gains nothing nothing - i won't do it :) thx
<LinuxJones> monsterb: I usually create 4 partitions 100 meg /boot/  10 gig /  1 gig /swap remainder for /home
<gdh> Our older Creative 4000 ones work fine..
<doms> older on that
<viator> intel cam works
<rukuartic> [A] ndy80: Thats a good question. :P Tell me if you find out... I think there might be a few things on sourceforge
<rukuartic> anilkumar: You can't. But try "sudo -i"
<gdh> doms: no idea then - that's as far as my knowledge ont he matter extends =)
<sharpy> how do I install a network/memory/cpu applet? that sits on my mainbar (where all all the docked applets are)
<sharpy> no gkrellm please.
<sethk> anilkumar, it isn't true that you can't.  you certainly can.  however, sudo -i is considered less risky
<rukuartic> sharpy: Try gdesklets (I think thats it)
<rukuartic> sharpy: Don't like gkrellm?
<noiesmo> can you grep to exclude a string
<monsterb> LinuxJones: will i gain anything from having /home in it's own partition?
<Harti> crimsun: i should change "none" in "aoss firefox"?
<rukuartic> noiesmo: grep -v <string>
<sharpy> rukuartic, apt-getting it... No gkrellm is too big and bulky and it sits right on my desktop.
<crimsun> Harti: no, use 'none'
<rukuartic> sharpy: You can close it/skin it you know
<viator> theres a TOn of grellm themes
<crimsun> Harti: then, from a Terminal, invoke ``aoss firefox''
<noiesmo> rukuartic, thanks
<viator> i use one of the glass themes
<LinuxJones> monsterb: yes if you need to re-install or change distros or whtever you get to keep your app settings and other data like music you have intact.
<viator> makes it transparent
<sharpy> rukuartic, when u say close...it sits on my dock apps?
<rukuartic> noiesmo: In the future, you can do "man <programname>" for a complete tutorial on how to do it
<rukuartic> sharpy: I mean, hit right click and then click close
<rukuartic> sharpy: It doesnt sit in your dock, as far as I know. You might be able to get a mod for it though
<noiesmo> rukuartic, yeah just being lazy I know I should rtfm thanks again
<monsterb> LinuxJones: when I install games/apps does it all go into /home?
<sharpy> rukuartic, hmm. Sounds like you like it.
<rukuartic> sharpy: I do :P
<viator> /usr/bin
<sharpy> rukuartic, i just want the basics not a system wide stats sit-on-my-beautiful-desktop app.
<linux_galore> dom the PD0040 is a logitech webcam
<rukuartic> sharpy: The cool thing about it is this, if you're on someone else's computer in a different nation, you can use gkrellm to monitor your computer still
<sethk> monsterb, state files are generally stored in $HOME, is that what you mean?
<LinuxJones> monsterb: no but things like firefox bookmarks xchat configuration files etc.. are stored in the /home directory
<rukuartic> sharpy: That, and you can go and add or remove things you want from the list (eg, CPU and net, but not disk or ram
<rukuartic> sharpy: But gdesklets I think is another app you might like
<sn9> i seem to have thoroughly hosed gnome-volume-manager somehow. any tips?
<sharpy> rukuartic, I might use it if it's transparent or blends in with my desktop.
<LinuxJones> monsterb: most applications you install are put in the /usr/bin/ directory
<Harti> crimsun: firefox crash too
<mram> my totem movie player crashes, i click on it and it loads and quickly closes itself
<crimsun> Harti: on -all- sites with flash?
<Harti> crimsun: no, only this
<monsterb> LinuxJones: thx for info
<crimsun> Harti: that can't be a firefox bug, then
<brokengun> god damnit.
<brokengun> why am i such a noob
<LinuxJones> monsterb: good luck :)
<sn9> mram: that used to happen to me too. an update from either security or backports fixed it
<brokengun> i need the command to run a program, and i apologize for being such a noob
<_jason> brokengun: what program?
<crimsun> alt+F2 ?
<Harti> crimsun: but when its "none" and i start firefox normaly, then works fine
<LinuxJones> brokengun: don't worry we were all there at one time :)
<brokengun> just a program
<Harti> crimsun: is it a aoss-bug?
<crimsun> Harti: no, it's a Flash bug.
<brokengun> im on my mac and im trying to open an application with the terminal
<mram> sn9: really well my system is up-to-date, so it still does it hopefully when the official 6.06 (i am using beta 2) comes out it will be fixed
<linux_galore> brokengun: varies  either just type the apps name or if its a script cd /path/to/app  then ./app_name
<brokengun> Linuxjones: thanks mate
<rukuartic> sharpy: gdesklets is a pretty slick looking thing
<sn9> mram: up-to-date with backports also?
<brokengun> hmm see i tried the ./appmane
<rukuartic> brokengun: You type in the name of the program :P Where is it/what is it named?
<brokengun> i will try somehting with a bit more mixed up hold up
<Harti> crimsun: but why only on my sys?
<_jason> brokengun: maybe you can tell us the appname?
<crimsun> Harti: url?
<brokengun> Activity Monitor
<brokengun> should i put a space in the name?
<linux_galore> brokengun: heres a trick  type  ./abc  were abc are the first three letters of the file name  then hit the TAB key
<sn9> brokengun: is this on OS X?
<Harti> http://en.t45ol.com/play/1844/heavy-metal-girl.html
<mram> sn9: as far as i know, i did sudo apt-get upgrade and nothing
<brokengun> sn9:yup
<rukuartic> brokengun: Thats probably the propper name. But the real program name could be "actmon" or something.
<rukuartic> brokengun: You're on ubuntu?
<Harti> crimsun: http://en.t45ol.com/play/1844/heavy-metal-girl.html
<markus__> hi
<brokengun> no
<brokengun> OS X
<iNiku> brokengun, for mac apps, try open Foo.app
<LinuxJones> brokengun: type act (then press tab twice)
<brokengun> ok
<iNiku> like, open Safari.app
<brokengun> ok and that is what i should use
<sn9> brokengun: open /Applications/Utilities/Activity\ Monitor.app
<gerardomt> Hi
<LinuxJones> brokengun: your running OSX ?
<gerardomt> Where Can i Faind a room in spanish
<gerardomt> ?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<brokengun> sn9: k hold
<rukuartic> _jason: You're fast...
<rukuartic> gerardomt: Good luck :)
<AnsiC> ok
<criminy> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another proces
<eth0> hi, is it possible to make a new partition without formatting my whole HD?
<viator> Hardware Monitor applet
<AnsiC> gute nacht
<brokengun> sn9: not workin;
<criminy> how can I unlock that file? My PC died during the last dist-upgrade?
<viator> is what you want
<AnsiC> good night
<AnsiC> buona notte
<AnsiC> buenas noces
<crimsun> Harti: plays fine here.
<AnsiC> night
<crimsun> Harti: are you using dapper or breezy?
<sn9> eth0: it is if you have free space, and map entries
<Harti> crimsun: yes, here too. but only when i use aoss it crashes. dapper
<eth0> sn9: i have free space, not sure about the map entries though
<crimsun> Harti: must be your hardware, then, which doesn't support something.
<crimsun> Harti: (or more likely, the alsa-driver doesn't support it)
<mram> swapping out a video card in linux soon, will ubuntu see that i have a new video card and load the approiate driver for it?
<sn9> eth0: do you have an extended partition?
<eth0> sn9: yeah
<linux_galore> criminy: you have a running process that blocking access
<Harti> crimsun: i have nForce2-onboardsound
<Quan-Time> i cant install nvidia video drivers because its asking for compiled kernel source.. any ideas ?
<sn9> eth0: is the free space part of it?
<crimsun> Harti: hmm, I use the same driver. Are you using current dapper?
<eth0> sn9: no :(
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell Quan-Time about nvidia
<Harti> crimsun: yes. but i dont use the nforce-driver
<slavik> huh?
<crimsun> Harti: which do you use?
<sn9> eth0: how many primary partitions do you have?
<rukuartic> mram: I think what might happen is it'll detect your new card, but you'd need to install the drivers by yourself through the command line with aptget. Imma nub, so I might be totally wrong
<crimsun> Harti: (I use snd_intel8x0)
<linux_galore> criminy:  use top to see whats running then kill it will killall -9 appname  most common problem is that dpkg-reconfigur is running so type sudo killall -9 dpkg-reconfigur
<slavik> crimsun: good news ... snd_hda_intel in latest dapper doesn't cause trouble ... still getsloaded though
<linux_galore> s/will/with/
<_jason> Hi if I wanted to override the mime type for a file, what would be the proper way?  For example I want to change text/x-python to be application/x-python.  I can edit freedesktop.org.xml and get what I want, but there is another file I can use so I can keep track of my changes?  I've tried making an Override.xml and that doesn't seem to work, did I do something wrong?  Thanks
<crimsun> slavik: ENOCONTEXT
<slavik> huh?
<mram> rukuartic: i guess i shall find out then, ;-) thanks for the info
<eth0> sn9: not sure about primary, but i have an ext3, extended and swap
<Harti> crimsun: nothing, only alsa. when i install the nforce-driver, my multiple sounds goes not. without nforce-driver, it works fine
<crimsun> slavik: ...what are you talking about?
<slavik> snd_hda_intel
<crimsun> slavik: ...right, and?
<sn9> eth0: primary partitions are numbered 1 thru 4. logical ones are 5 and up
<slavik> it doesn't 'cause the azx_get_response error
<crimsun> Harti: are you referring to nvsound or to snd_intel8x0?
<slavik> but still getsloaded by udev ... I black listed it though
<crimsun> slavik: are you using another card?
<Harti> crimsun: i dont understand what you mean :(
<eth0> sn9: they're hda1, hda2 and hda5, those are the only numbers i can see
<slavik> crimsun: atiixp is the proper thing :P
<slavik> crimsun: this is a udev thing ...
<slavik> crimsun: but there isn't trouble
<crimsun> mmkay
<sn9> eth0: sounds like you can do it
<eth0> sn9: oh cool, how do i do so?
<slavik> crimsun: just wanted to update you :P
<slavik> crimsun: where do you teach?
<crimsun> Harti: are you saying that using aoss on snd_intel8x0 crashes _only_ for that Web site?
<crimsun> slavik: NC A&T
<sn9> eth0: first, you must deactivate swap
<slavik> if it's not a secret
<slavik> k
<rukuartic> mram: You know how to use a consoel?
<slavik> we had some dude from hofstra and SUNY come evaluate our dept.
<rukuartic> console that is
<sn9> eth0: better yet, boot a livecd
<jonman> when i do pon dsl-provider it starts throwing characters but still the net does'nt work
<Harti> crimsun: yes, only there. on other sites aoss works fine and i can hear bepp-media-player AND sound on websites
<mram> rukuartic: some what i am a cs student and at school that is all we pretty much use
<eth0> sn9: imma have to download a live cd if that's the case :(
<eth0> sn9: and no blank cds
<rukuartic> mram: Oh, then if you can use IRSSI or a CLI IRC program you're set
<crimsun> Harti: I can't reproduce your issue. Can you pastebin dmesg?
<eth0> sn9: i can't unmount it or whatever in gparted
<sn9> eth0: you can use the installer instead, but it'll be clunky
<slavik> our comp sci dep stinks ... :(
<eth0> sn9: what's an installer?
<sn9> eth0: the cd you installed with
<mram> rukuartic: if the system won't load after the video card swap out...hey i am thanks for the advice
<x405> Oh, sn9. Thanks for the help by the way.
<ocult> hello
<eth0> sn9: no can do atm :(
<eth0> sn9: is there another way without cds?
<doms> Webcam Vista Pro, Manufacturer: Creative Labs
<ocult> i have one problem if my sound.. when ubuntu start, and is loading modules. it loda alsa card 0  and alsa card 1
<sn9> eth0: floppy boot
<doms> Webcam Vista Pro, Manufacturer: Creative Labs
<ocult> is it right ?
<rukuartic> mram: No problem. You know you can switch terminals with ctrl+alt+fx and booting into restore mode right?
<eth0> sn9: im on a laptop, no floppy
<aicrono> hey, im new to ubuntu and im trying to start sshd, can anyone lend a hand?
<Harti> crimsun: http://nopaste.biz/?5473
<sn9> eth0: flash drive boot?
<mram> rukuartic: yeah i do thanks.
<doms> Webcam Vista Pro, Manufacturer: Creative Labs
<_jason> ubotu: tell aicrono about ssh
<eth0> sn9: how do i do that?
<doms> Webcam Vista Pro, Manufacturer: Creative Labs how do i configure that webcam
<intelikey> anyone know a good tts program ?
<eth0> sn9: sounds dangerous heh
<rukuartic> intelikey: What are you trying to do?
<intelikey> set up a tts reader
<sn9> i seem to have thoroughly hosed gnome-volume-manager somehow. any tips?
<slavik> sn9: re-install
<rukuartic> intelikey: Oh, Text to Speech? Sorry, I totally was thinking terminals. Try searching the repositories for "tts"... never used one myself.
<intelikey> k
<doms> Webcam Vista Pro, Manufacturer: Creative Labs how do i configure that webcam
<slavik> doms: have you tried wiki?
<sn9> slavik: i doubt it's that bad...
<slavik> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is probably now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<eth0> sn9: this isn't going to be easy is it?
<intelikey> well i have used festival a little  but it really leaves some to be desired...  i have heard much better.   just don't know where to find them
<LinuxJones> aicrono: system >> help >> system documentation select ubuntu server then select networking on the left hand side
<doms> is this correck i install mbr from univers then i  re-install my xp then reboot after installing is mbr from can recognize my ubuntu box
<james`> hi, anybody know how i can make VLC look better?
<crimsun> Harti: I notice you're using the proprietary 'nvidia' driver. Is the crash reproducible using the free 'nv' one?
<sohmc> Hello all!  :-)  How do I install a .deb file?
<doms> is this correck i install mbr from univers then i  re-install my xp then reboot after installing is mbr from xp can recognize my ubuntu box
<crimsun> james`: dist-upgrade to dapper.
<rukuartic> sohmc: "sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb"
<Harti> crimsun: i dont test this
<LinuxJones> sohmc: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<sn9> eth0: no. it's a very bad idea to repartition a drive that has mounted filesystems on it. you need to boot from something else
<sohmc> thanks!
<james`> crimsun, is that safe?
<cius> I'm using dapper beta 2 and whenever I go to change my gnome theme it pops up with an error box that says "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'".  Is there a fix for this?
<crimsun> cius: log out and back in, and try it again
<linuxcrazy> yo
<Harti> criminy: you mean this crash come from the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<cius> k, I'll try it
<crimsun> james`: works for me (WFM)
<saaida> which program is used for Decompressing Bzip-compressed Files. i mean good and light one
<Harti> criminy: sorry
<eth0> sn9: i see
<intelikey> james not really.  but if you backup first, most people get it to work...
<crimsun> Harti: it's difficult to say unless you try it
<slavik> saaida: tar
<slavik> saaida: or file-roller
<linuxcrazy> tar -cvf <filename>
<slavik> for tar, it's -bor -j option, I forget which
<linuxcrazy> gzip <filename>
<intelikey> saaida bzip and bunzip
<gdh> tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<linuxcrazy> gunzip <filename>
<gdh> or yes bunzip2 directly..
<Quan-Time> gah, im having a fair bit of trouble here.. NVIDIA display drivers.. leave x, and sh NVID...run, it then says cant find kernel-source to compile, checks web, cant find one for me, then says i need to compile something, i needed to install "make" and few other things.. still cant get it to install.. anyone know a quick way to get it going ?
<cius> that solved it crimsun, thanks
<linuxcrazy> wow! there's alot of people on this channel!
<saaida> intelikey : i have bzip. how to use it ?
<jmg> linuxcrazy: yeah its insane
<linuxcrazy> bzip <filename>
<intelikey> saaida man bzip
<LinuxJones> Quan-Time: there are nvidia binaries available for donload in Ubuntu already
<linuxcrazy> right?
<Apach> hey, is sophos antivirus any good?
<LinuxJones> *download
<linuxcrazy> bzip <filename> ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Quan-Time about nvidia
<linuxcrazy> apt-get nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
<LinuxJones> linuxcrazy: That's because Ubuntu rocks !
<linuxcrazy> ?!
<intelikey> saaida if it is more than one file you wish to compress i sujest using tar and bzip   tar to make the archive  bzip to compress it.
<linuxcrazy> huh?
<brokengun> hey guys, im trying to get to this directory on my mac and it keeps saying that is isn't there... but it is like i will go to the folder before i want to go to and type "ls" and it says the name but it won't let me open it
<brokengun> what's with that
<linuxcrazy> LinuxJones, what did I say?
<linuxcrazy> apt-get?
<linuxcrazy> ohhh
<linuxcrazy> the number of people.
<LinuxJones> linuxcrazy:  you said there were lots of people in the irc channel
<saaida> intelikey : sorry not sure if bzip is installed . what is thee apt-get name of it ?
<linuxcrazy> right, yes my mistake
<LinuxJones> :)
<linuxcrazy> apt-get install bzip
<intelikey> saaida but bzip is the app you asked about.    it's accompanied by bunzip.           saaida it's installed.
<sn9> slavik: the problem i'm having is that removable volumes mount successfully, but nautilus doesn't think anything is mounted
<sn9> brokengun: did you use the backslash?
<_jason> saaida: bzip2 is the command
<linuxcrazy> Quan-Time: apt-get install nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
<ignacio> gringos puuuutosss
<Daskies> Is there an mp4 codex?
<brokengun> sn9: for my other problem or for this one?
<intelikey> bzip2 is the command i think saaida
<linuxcrazy> mp4 yeah
<linuxcrazy> mp4 codec?
<ignacio> yanquis de mierdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sn9> brokengun: to get into a folder with a space in the name
<Harti> crimsun: it crashes too
<brokengun> sn9: yeah it didn't work
<linuxcrazy> ignacio: shut up
<LinuxJones> Daskies: vlc can play mp4 out of te box
<Daskies> linuxcrazy: Yes
<sohmc> how do I install the latest openoffice 2.0.2?
<crimsun> Harti: get a backtrace, please.
<linuxcrazy> ignacio: speak english
<Daskies> LinuxJones, I'm aware, I still want the codec
<linuxcrazy> please
<james`> thanks guys :)
<blind> Any program that can mount an "mdf" image file?
<crimsun> Harti: use the firefox-dbg package
<linuxcrazy> sohmc: apt-get install openoffice 2.0.2
<Harti> criminy: i have change nvidia to nv
<crimsun> Harti: you are addressing the wrong person.
<sn9> blind: you'll need to convert it i think
<Akaishi> I'm having an issue with DCC sends in any IRC client starting off slow, and then dwindling to nothing.
<linuxcrazy> or would that be openoffice.org......
<blind> sn9: using what?
<Harti> crimsun: jo
<sn9> blind: i don't remember, but i know i saw something
<intelikey> bzip2 - high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities
<Harti> criminy: sorry again ^^
<slavik> someone called me?
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: thanks.  I just ran it and it sayst that openoffice is not available.
<intelikey> syre saaida
<crimsun> Harti: install and use the firefox-dbg package to obtain a backtrace
<Harti> crimsun: ok
<sn9> slavik: you responded to my problem. the problem i'm having is that removable volumes mount successfully, but nautilus doesn't think anything is mounted
<sohmc> I'm trying to run the .deb file for openoffice but its giving me weird errors
<blind> nautilus thinks?
<jonman> when i do pon dsl-provider it starts throwing characters but still the internet does'nt work any ideas?
<linuxcrazy> sohmc: try apt-get install openofffice.org 2.0.2
<slavik> hmm, nautilus is wrong ... tell him that ...
<slavik> but I dunno what to say
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: didn't work
* linuxcrazy wonders how do you update a package?
<brokengun> just as a general rule of thumb, is it ok to leave a password cracker going overnight or will it overheat my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> [apt-get]  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Dr_Willis> brokengun,  if it does - you got a really cruddy laptop.
<Harti> crimsun: how i use firefox-dbg?
<saaida> intelikey: well i have a file xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin-1.9.1.tar.bz2.. when i click on it there is no application associated with it . i did install bzip2 from synaptic but nothing happen when i click on the file
<linuxcrazy> sohmc: apt-get openoffice.org
<LinuxJones> jonman: your connection doesn't work after a system reboot ?
<doms> is this correck i install mbr from univers then i  re-install my xp then reboot after installing is mbr from xp can recognize my ubuntu box
<doms> Webcam Vista Pro, Manufacturer: Creative Labs how do i configure that webcam
<brokengun> Dr_Willis: ibook is good enough right?
<linuxcrazy> maybe that will update it.
<Dr_Willis> brokengun,  barely. :P lol
<Daskies> !tell Daskies about mp4
<brokengun> oh, that was a rug burn
<intelikey> saaida use tar -xjvf xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin-1.9.1.tar.bz2
<Daskies> MMm
<Dr_Willis> brokengun,  ya dont want to get me started on apple. :)
<Daskies> that doesn't work
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: hmm...that didn't work either
<blind> Anyone know what I could use to convert an mdf image file to an iso?
<brokengun> im goinng run, thanks to everyone for the help as always
<sn9> doms: always install windows first
<anilkumar> hi
<crimsun> Harti: the same way you use firefox
<anilkumar> i just installed ubuntu now
<doms> ok
<anilkumar> and i have preiviously stored packages
<Harti> crimsun: and where i find the logs or anyway?
<crimsun> Harti: no, the first thing you do is see if you can reproduce the crash with the debug package
<intelikey> saaida it is a bziped tar archive  so you use tar plus the -j switch which invokes bzip2 to uncompress it and unpacks the archive.
<linuxcrazy> sohmc: apt-get -u upgrade
<anilkumar> so how can install them without again downloading from net
<linuxcrazy> that should do it.
<crimsun> Harti: if you can, restart it and attach to it using gdb, then get a backtrace and attach it to the bug report
<crimsun> Harti: I'm away for a meeting.
<saaida> intelikey : but isn't there a program with an interface for this  ?
<pianoboy3333> Is `aplay' better than `play' ?
<Harti> crimsun: ok, thanks for help
<pianoboy3333> !aplay
<ubotu> pianoboy3333: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> fileroller saaida
<Akaishi> I'm having an issue with DCC sends in any IRC client starting off slow, and then dwindling to nothing.
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: hmm...let me paste what I've got
<Akaishi> I don't know where to start troubleshooting this
<sohmc> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<intelikey> saaida by "with an interface" i assume you mean a graphical interface ?    cli apps have an interface... the commandline...  stdin + stdout + stderr
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13102
<Hoornet> i have a newbie question
<pianoboy3333> Hoornet: shoot
<slackgen> Akaishi: are you downloading LEGAL files?
<Hoornet> The install CD is just one? Why?
<Dr_Willis> Hoornet,  why not.
<pianoboy3333> Hoornet: yea, why not?
<Hoornet> usually a +linux distro is like 4, 5 CDs
<Akaishi> I'm uploading recorded tracks to my band actually
<pianoboy3333> not as I know them...
<Dr_Willis> Hoornet,  Nope... :P not usually
<sharpy> i am trying to find a way to display my CPU/mem/network on my taskbar. I apt-get installed gdesklets (but that's only the application) where can I find such gdesklets? I also downloaded adesklets but that's even more of a configuration nightmare. If I wanted to tweak all day i would have chosen gentoo.
<linuxcrazy> sohmc: do apt- get -uf upgrade
<blind> Anyone know what I could use to convert an mdf image file to an iso?
<intelikey> Hoornet because the ubuntu developers expect everyone to have high speed inet....
<Hoornet> Redhat, 4 example
<Akaishi> recieve seems to work fine, send just kind of... gets tired and dies
<Hoornet> =
<Hoornet> ?
<forkmantis> in the terminal in OS x are the commands pbcopy and pbpaste, which give you access to the GUI's clipboard from the terminal
<forkmantis> does ubuntu have any such thing?
<LinuxJones> Hoornet: sometimes less is more :)
<slackgen> sharpy: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php
<saaida> intelikey: sorry what was the app for the graphical inteface ?
<intelikey> Hoornet debian for example  9 cd's
<linuxcrazy> how do I coult how many people are on this channel? this is incredible!
<Hoornet> yes
<linuxcrazy> count*
<sn9> Hoornet: you can install 100GB worth of stuff with apt
<intelikey> fileroller saaida
<Akaishi> 704 at the time you asked
<Hoornet> aha!
<Hoornet> so
<intelikey> saaida there are probably others..
<sharpy> slackern, would these gdesklets also work with KDE? I am running KDE.
<aicrono> i can't figure out how to run sshd_config, can any one help?
<slackgen> sharpy: yes.
<linuxcrazy> KDE rocks!!
<Hoornet> when i install it i have an option to download other packages?
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: okay...give me a sec....
<sharpy> slackern, ok.. thank u. :-)
<LinuxJones> Hoornet: oh man your gonna be knocked over by apt :)
<Hoornet> Like KDevelop?
<saaida> intelikey:thanx
<sn9> Hoornet: after you install
<slackgen> sharpy: you are welcome
<Hoornet> yes thats what i ment
<sn9> Hoornet: yes
<intelikey> Hoornet after install your only option for installing other packages is to dl them... the package manager is made for that.
<Hoornet> aha!Great
<minerale> Ok, I've enabled universe... but mplayer is not listed
<linuxcrazy> download the source and compile it
<sn9> minerale: it's in multiverse
<intelikey> Hoornet not so great on dialup ;/
<slackgen> minerale: did you update?
<Hoornet> I thought its got to be somethong like that
<linuxcrazy> you need build-essential
<Hoornet> :;)
<linuxcrazy> apt-get install build-essential
<Hoornet> I'll survive . Have ADSL
<linuxcrazy> only way you can do ./configure in ubuntu
<Hoornet> I'm just affraid i won't be able to connect to internet
* intelikey still wants the debian cd's ..... :-{
<blind> Hoornet: so run the live CD first.
<Hoornet> The last time i tried was with Fedora 4
<Hoornet> and it didn't work at all
<akrowne> hi
<Dr_Willis> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL PPPoE Connection? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Hoornet> I alredy have fedora on this comp as a second OS
<LinuxJones> Hoornet: what kind of ethernet card do you have ?
<Hoornet> i'll just override it with UBUNTU
<Hoornet> RTL 8139A fast ethernet
* intelikey would ask what the first os is,  but i can imagine....  *shutters*
<akrowne> i am using dapper drake and a few programs in X do not seem to be able to find fonts.  for example, xfontsel, and xfig.
<xbox_sky> % sh ./configure what's the difference between that and standard ./configure?
<intelikey> about a buck two ninty five.... or three key strocks xbox_sky
<akrowne> the error from xfig begins with: Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<akrowne> err, xfontsel
<akrowne> anyone seen this before?
<xbox_sky> intelikey wow, you've must be very proud of yourself
<intelikey> xbox_sky really though.  you can do  sh file     and it will execute file even if the permissions are not executable.
<xbox_sky> :D
<xbox_sky> hmm
<linuxcrazy> sohmc: what happened?
<xbox_sky> so that's the difference eh
<xbox_sky> thanks intelikey
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: sorry about the wait.  I'm still trying to print an important document before I uninstall.  :-/
<intelikey> now where's my buck two ninty five xbox_sky
<intelikey> ?
<xbox_sky> will paypal suffice .D
<xbox_sky> x:D
<intelikey> :)
<linuxcrazy> g2g brb
<Quan-Time> cheers for the nvidia help.. now i got one or 2 remaining issues... laugh if you will.. but i have 2 nvidia cards.. and triple monitor setup.. X is on the 2nd card, but booting / term window (ctrl alt backspace) is on the other monitors
<Quan-Time> i want full 3 working. if that makes sence
<doms> what is the best version of postgres should i install
<doms> what is the best version of postgres should i install
<doms> what is the best version of postgres should i install
<screamz> I would bet on the latest stable one :)
<intelikey> hmmm i am now running kde inside of blackbox on dapper....  not bad.
<Krhis> I might be purchasing a 20.1" widescreen for my computer. Will Ubuntu/X have any trouble displaying at 1680x1050 with DVI?
<gdh> doms: Please don't repeat yourself; someone will think you are broken and need a kick...
<Krhis> Did some research.... looks posible.
<Krhis> possible*
<Quan-Time> it has no problem
<intelikey> silly gdh kicks are for trolls
<x405> Try it, if the store doesn't accept returns, not a good place to buy from
<Dr_Willis> Krhis,  i dont think there would be a problem
<Quan-Time> just fix your .conf to suit
<newtoubuntu> Hi I'm having problems with burning AUDIO CDs
<Krhis> Newegg. ^^
<Dr_Willis> google for 'modeline generator' if all else fails.
<gdh> intelikey: Perhaps, but it's a slow night :)
<intelikey> si
<Krhis> Yep, I've VIM'ed xorg.conf all the time.
<Krhis> Thanks for the help.
<newtoubuntu> Hey!
<sohmc> linuxcrazy:: alright...that removed ubuntu-desktop as well as openoffice.org
<intelikey> anyone know if "kttsd-contrib-plugins" is any better than festival,  or other way around ?
<doms> what is the best version of postgres should i install
<Krhis> Dr_Willis, just before you said that I already had http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl in a firefox tab.
<newtoubuntu> Does anybody want to help me?
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, just ask in the channel.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<newtoubuntu> krhis: You mean of the specific program?
<Despeeh> can anybody help me with my nvidia 3d video card
<slavik> Despeeh: we can try
<Despeeh> :)
<slavik> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, you are in a channel. This is channel #ubuntu.
<slavik> !ubotu usage
<ubotu> You can find out how to operate ubotu on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Despeeh> what should i try? i just downloaded those drivers from nvidia.com
<Despeeh> if i type fglrx i shows only generic video card ..
<sohmc> how do I install openoffice 2.0.2?
<akrowne> this font error is killing me
<Krhis> I always APT my drivers.
<newtoubuntu> krhis: I know, You just said "The channel" I don't know what that means
<minerale> What is the name of the wiki page that details installing a 32bit firefox on amd64?
<akrowne> i can't finish the diagram i'm working on =(
<Krhis> An IRC channel?
<Krhis> It's a goup of people, like this right now.
<Despeeh> i tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it does not have oppirtunity to choose that nvidia driver i downloaded
<newtoubuntu> Why can't you just help me here, I'm using serpintine in dapper
<slavik> sohmc: wait until dapper
<sn9> Despeeh: did you install the nvidia-glx package?
<sohmc> slavik:: what's dapper?
<Despeeh> yes
<minerale> despeeh: did you download them from nvidia's website, or did you download nvidia-glx ?
<Despeeh> i downloaded both
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, I never said I wouldn't help you. I asked to to "tell us what you need help with in the channel".
<slavik> sohmc: next version of ubuntu
<Despeeh> nvidias side those drivers and with apt-get i downloaded that nvidia package
<slavik> newtoubuntu: just state your problem please
<sohmc> is there a way to install Ooo 2.0.2 now?
<ocult> or ATi package
<Despeeh> and latest kernel too for sure
<minerale> !tell newtoubuntu about ask
<Efreak> I need help with ubuntu please?
<Krhis> Delgul_at_work, this help? http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<slavik> sohmc: there is a wiki guide I think
<Despeeh> ill check that ty
<newtoubuntu> Krhis: Oh sorry, I alrady asked it, Anyway I can't burn audio CDs and I get a mesage about GStreamer, even though I have the "good" codecs intalled
<Krhis> You're welcome.
<Hoornet> Q: Kubuntu is the same as ubuntu but it comes witk KDE insted of GNOME?
<slackgen> A: exactly
<Madpilot> Hoornet, yes
<Krhis> Oh, are you burning MP3's?
<kbrooks> Hoornet: yeah
<kbrooks> !kubuntu
<ubotu> I heard kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Hoornet> F**!
<Krhis> With what program?
<kbrooks> Hoornet: language
<Hoornet> I'm downloading the wrong one then!
<Hoornet> ups
<Davey> Hoornet: not really
<slavik> !ooo
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<Hoornet> sorry
<slavik> !openoffice
<ubotu> slavik: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> !OO
<ubotu> slavik: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> ubotu, you suck
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<slavik> grr
<kbrooks> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<slavik> HA!
<Davey> Hoornet: you can apt-get install (kubuntu|xubuntu|ubuntu)-desktop to change between Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Xubuntu (XFCE4)
<kbrooks> slavik: what do you want?
<kbrooks> Davey: not "change"
<slavik> kbrooks: someone was asking how to get OO2 onto breezy
<Madpilot> !+msg the bot
<Hoornet> Davey: tnx
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Davey> well, no, to *add* it to your current install :)
<newtoubuntu> Khris: Serpintine
<slavik> !serpintine
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<jonman> when i do pon dsl-provider it starts throwing characters but still the internet does'nt work any ideas?
<slavik> !serpentine
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, sorry that I can't help you. I use K3B personally.
<Apostle^> slavik: serpentine isn't very popular
<newtoubuntu> Krhis: I have that too, but it's giving me a message about file type (mp3) not supported
<Hoornet> And Xubuntu is?
<Dr_Willis> !xubuntu
<ubotu> I guess xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Hoornet> aha!
<Apostle^> xubutnu is popular yes.
<Krhis> apt-get install k3b-mp3
<Krhis> That will fix the error.
<newtoubuntu> hoornet: it's dapper basicaly
<Hoornet> !xubuntu
<doms> what is the best version of postgres should i install
<Apostle^> newtoubuntu: ?
<blind> Does anyone know what I could use to convert an mdf image file to an iso?
<Apostle^> newtoubuntu: thats false
<Hoornet> dapper?
<Apostle^> blind: sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<Dr_Willis> doms,  the latest one...
<forkmantis> is there any way to read/write to the clipboard from a terminal window, similar to the pbcopy/pbpaste commands in OS x?
<blind> lmfao
<newtoubuntu> Apostle: why?
<Flannel> alright guys, if I'm trying to run a local IMAP server, that gets my mail from all my accounts (pop3), I think I use fetchmail and procmail, to put them in my local mail dirs.  How does that work when sending mail?  My clients will connect to IMAP and send the mail that way? and then the mail gets to the external accounts how? any ideas?
<Hoornet> sorry but i am a complete begginer
<blind> mdf2iso: who'da thunk it.
<blind> thanks Apostle^
<slavik> forkmantis: ctrl+c/v
<Apostle^> you don't really need to convert mdf to iso though.
<Apostle^> since mdf is iso9660
<blind> no?
<blind> hm.
<Dr_Willis> Apostle^,  it is?
<slavik> forkmantis: or just select and middle click?
<Apostle^> indeed it is
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking mdf had a lot of extra info
<Apostle^> discovered that yesterday
<Apostle^> no it doesn't
<slavik> mds has info
<Apostle^> mds is like a .cue
<Apostle^> not needed
<blind> now, how do you mount an image, again?
<Dr_Willis> if you say so. :P
<Apostle^> i do say so
<forkmantis> slavik: I was looking for an actual command that could be run from a shell script
<slavik> Apostle^: it is a very good idea to have for track info
<blind> I'll test it and we'll find out if he's bullshitting or not.
<Dr_Willis> i gave up on that stuff - when i quit messing with Windows Games.
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, did that fix the error?
<Apostle^> slavik: you don't need it
<Hoornet> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<doms> postgres 8.1
<slavik> to put things into a clipboard?
<Apostle^> blind: if i'm bullshitting ?
<blind> lol kidding!
<Apostle^> why would i tell that lie, i have no need
<Apostle^> fucking idiot
<forkmantis> slavik: yes, and to read things from the clipboard.
<blind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<blind> :P
<Apostle^> blind: please go to hell
<slavik> Apostle^: you don't need a shell, either ... but it is very good to have
<blind> Apostle^, please relax.
<Apostle^> thats why i stopped helping people
<Apostle^> because of people like blind
<blind> Apostle^, jesus christ. i was kidding. you need to learn to relax.
<Apostle^> n
<Apostle^> o
<Apostle^> you need to learn respect
<slavik> Apostle^: mds lists track modes ...
<newtoubuntu> Krhis: no, I don't think, that's the name of the package
<Apostle^> i wish you lived near me so i could teach you a lesson
<_jason> guys take it somewhere else please
<LinuxJones> Apostle^: please watch the language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<slavik> and VCD have different track modes as compared to SVCD
<Apostle^> i'm done sorry for the disturbance.
* Apostle^ was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, did you sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<slavik> rofl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<blind> :\
<slavik> besides, mds is like not even 1k
<slavik> he should hang out in gentoo ...
<blind> my mds's are over 3k
<slavik> hmm, lots of tracks then
<blind> of course, the mdf's are huge, so.
<newtoubuntu> Krhis: yep and "couldn't find package K3b-mp3" happened
<slavik> it's still a good idea to have them ...
<eth0> can anyone help me create a new partition without formatting with qtparted?
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking ive seen mdfs that were larget then the iso/cdrom they were an image of..
<slackgen> "mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.mdf /mnt/test" ?
<Krhis> newtoubuntu, first do this: http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu#Repositories
<Krhis> Then try that command again.
<slackgen> eth0: make sure no partitions are in use them in command line run cfdisk. its pretty self explanitory
<newtoubuntu> Krhis: yea your right I just upgraded to dapper, so that must have changed
<blind> I tried it, it didn't mount...
<IronMann> hmm
<IronMann> how to mount a ntfs-partition in ubuntu?
<blind> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or other error."
<blind> IronMann, diskmounter
<blind> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is probably to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Krhis> Enjoy then. Cya.
<_jason> IronMann: system > administration > disks
<IronMann> oh, thx :)
<IronMann> yea _jason, but they wont show up
<joh> Great, so I unstalled kubuntu-desktop, just to test, and now it has broken my gnome environment :(
<blind> quickest and easiest possible way to mount all your discs is diskmounter.
<blind> i love it.
<_jason> IronMann: what do you mean by ``won't show up'' ?
<IronMann> at the mount-point
<slavik> joh: re-install ubuntu-desktop
<eth0> slackgen: when i run cfdisk it says error opening disk
<_jason> IronMann: they don't get mounted?
<Apostle^> !k3b
<ubotu> K3b was created to be a feature-rich and easy to handle CD burning application, for more info goto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<IronMann> no I dont think so _jason
<slackgen> eth0: are you root?
<_jason> IronMann: ok, well diskmounter is good... but that disks utility should work too
<doms> i install apache ang postgresql 8.1  they were not conflicting each other
<joh> slavik: thanks, I'll try that.
<eth0> slackgen: hah, sorry i wasn't, haven't used ubuntu in a while heh, forgot the sudo
<doms> i install apache and postgresql 8.1  they were not conflicting each other?
<IronMann> hm, ok
<di> how do i uninstall something that was installed from source?
<slavik> di: make uninstall in the source dir
<eth0> slackgen: both the partitions i have are in use
<doms> i install apache and postgresql 8.1  they were not conflicting each other?
<di> ic
<di> thx
<doms> i install apache and postgresql 8.1  they were not conflicting each other?
<slackgen> eth0: you'll have to use a livecd to partition it then
<warty> hello
<slavik> di: next time, after ./configure, use checkinstall (sudo checkinstall) that will create a deb package
<baconbacon> ubotu tell doms about repeat
<eth0> slackgen: ah i see
<slavik> di: you might have to install it
<warty> i need help to conect to a windows server
<Apostle^> di: ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<the_guy1> whats the best c compialer
<di> thanks!
<Introvert> gcc
<di> gcc
<Apostle^> one command to own them all.
<warty> borland c
<Introvert> LOL
<di> a flame war might start now
<slackgen> eth0: if you are planning on installing ubuntu its livecd will suffice
<tux234> Does anyone here use linux with a ATI x1000 series video card??
<slavik> Apostle^: ./configure && sudo checkinstall is good, too
<Apostle^> slavik: no make? hoho!
<baconbacon> the_guy1 is it because you want a c compiler
<Apostle^> slavik: i know your just trying to make me angry, it's okay buddy
<slavik> di: there want be a flame war, we'll just duct tape warty to a bench :D
<warty> hello
<warty> i wat
<slavik> Apostle^: I've done that many many times
<di> :)
<IronMann> hmm, that discmounter worked.. But I'm not allowed to enter the partitions
<tux234> IS there anyway to get stop xorg from starting at boot up??
<Apostle^> IronMann: are they mounted read only?
<slavik> tux234: why do that?
<warty> !rules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IronMann> yep i think so
<warty> !rules
<eth0> slackgen: in windows partition magic can do it, are there no programs in linux that will?
<Luke> can someone help me build diva? i have to build gstreamer from cvs but i cant get it to work
<Apostle^> IronMann: pastebin your mount
<joh> slavik: Hmm, my fonts are still broken :( I.e. changing the fonts in gnome-font-properties doesn't affect anything...
<IronMann> Apostle^: pastebin? sorry.. but i'm kinda new with linux
<Apostle^> IronMann: pastebin.com
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<slackgen> eth0: what do you mean, change an existing partition while it is in use?
<IronMann> ooh
<eth0> slackgen: yeah
<joh> slavik: It's the application fonts which are broken...
<tux234> I have a x1800xt video card and xorg crashes at boot
<slavik> joh: huh?
<Apostle^> tux234: what driver are you using?
<slackgen> eth0: im sure it is possible but i dont think it would be a good idea.. ive never done it
<Introvert> eth0: No, and that's mainly because of how STUPID and UNSTABLE it is.
<slavik> tux234: do you get a message?
<IronMann> Apostle^:  what info do you want me to pastebin? :O
<slackgen> eth0: why do you need to repartition?
<Apostle^> IronMann: the command mount in terminal
<slavik> tux234: you have to install the ati fglrx driver
<eth0> slackgen: i want to install XP on the same laptop
<IronMann> oh
<slavik> tux234:
<slavik> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Apostle^> eth0: you have to do it from a live-cd
<Introvert> Anyways, partition magic does the changes at the next boot before everything mounts anyway
<tux234> I think 8.24.8
<slavik> follow the binary driver how to
<warty> @find knopixx
<slavik> yes
<tux234> its 8.24.8
<slavik> tux234: actually
<Apostle^> !ati
<slavik> tux234: you have theubuntu box there?
<warty> !rules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TeamCanada|Silen> cmd for file properties?
<IronMann> Apostle^:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13103
<TeamCanada|Silen> size, etc
<slackgen> eth0: are you going to do a fresh install of both os's, or just install windows?
<slavik> tux234: are you on ubuntu right now?
<joh> slavik: The application fonts (see font preferences) are unchangeable... This happened after I installed kubuntu :/
<tux234> no
<eth0> slackgen: just install windows
<warty> what the hell
<slavik> tux234: is ubuntu box by your side?
<st00p1d> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<baconbacon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<tux234> I am using windows right now
<Apostle^> IronMann: which one are you trying to use
<slavik> tux234: I ran into the same problem you have
<tux234> I can take notes though
<warty> i very tired of be here
<slavik> tux234: message me
<tux234> and I will save and print them out
<IronMann> Apostle^: hdb
<slackgen> eth0: is linux installing in a single partition?
<slavik> k
<tux234> ok
<IronMann> 2 and 5
<slavik> joh: reinstall kubuntu back?
<crunchyfish> i know i was here last night asking about this but i'm running out of ideas. i've done md5 checks and my isos are fine. i've tried burning both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu isos at full speed, 4x, and 1x. when i install normally it will freeze at 70-80% after the reboot. when i try to install with acpi disabled it says that it cannot copy all the files over and it won't finish installing.
<eth0> Apach: is this it - ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<eth0> Apostle^: is this it - ubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Apostle^> no, you want the live cd
<eth0> slackgen: sorry what do you mean?
<joh> slavik: Installing kubuntu caused the problem :/
<eth0> Apostle^: oh wait, sorry i pasted the wrong line heh
<Apostle^> IronMann: do you have an instant messaging program, i can help you better in a private convo
<slavik> joh: I thought uninstalling it did
<slavik> tux234: did you register?
<eth0> Apostle^: ubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso
<IronMann> yea sure Apostle^
<crunchyfish> can i maybe boot a live cd and then install the full version through that somehow?
<tux234> I am try to pm you now but it still says connecting
<Apostle^> eth0: if you have an intel processor that should work
<slavik> crunchyfish: only dapper does that though
<eth0> Apostle^: yeah i do
<Apostle^> IronMann: whats your name/program?
<slavik> tux234: you have to register with nickserv first
<Apostle^> eth0: use gparted on the live-cd to do what you want
<tux234> do think I need to download dapper instead?
<joh> slavik: When it was installed, gnome-panel crashed all the time because some part of kde had configured all gtk+ applications to "look as KDE" :/
<slackgen> eth0: what is on the computer now? are you planning on using windows and linux? what are you using now?
<slavik> tux234: no
<IronMann> Apostle^: pm
<Apostle^> ahh okay, missed it
<tux234> I seen one person say that dapper worked without any mods
<slavik> joh: that's the gtk-qt engine
<Braz|Smal> Downloading ubuntu... 4%
<eth0> slakg: im using just ubuntu atm
<blind> Apostle^, mdf2iso wasn't in the repos, so i google'd it, and hit their homepage.. mdf's aren't iso9660s, according to the page (also, it wouldn't mount when i told mount it was an iso9660)
<slavik> tux234: you can get dapper, but this will work with both ... dapper is a bit different (and extra command) ...
<eth0> slackgen: i'm planning on using windows and linux
<tux234> so I take it you have a ati card with 512mg of ram  also?
<slavik> tux234: join #ubuntu+1
<slackgen> eth0: and what does mount (just by itself) return. you should pastebin it
<slavik> tux234: express 200m
<joh> slavik: Ah, ok, which shouldn't be used if I change the themes back again...
<Apostle^> blind: please don't speak to me, they are iso9660 and i really could careless what you have to say, thanks.
<the_guy1> what is the best irc client?
<slavik> joh: pretty much
<eth0> slackgen: what's the pastebin URL?
<slavik> the_guy1: gaim :P
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Apostle^> blind: sorry to catch your lies but, it is in the repo's mdf2iso - A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images
<sn9> the_guy1: xchat
<blind> oh, well i tried it and it didn't work
<slackgen> eth0: what ubotu said
<blind> E: Couldn't find package mdf2iso
<eth0> slackgen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13104
<_jason> blind: you need universe
<blind> i have universe :\
<blind> or i thought i did.
<_jason> !info mdf2iso
<joh> slavik: Strange that the fonts are still wierd :(
<_jason> Apostle^: you on dapper?
<slavik> joh: I dunno ... try to re-install the theme
<slackgen> eth0: do you have a second partition already? is it too small?
<Apostle^> _jason: indeed
<blind> <blind> info mdf2iso
<blind> <ubotu> Package 'mdf2iso' does not exist.
<_jason> Apostle^: mdf2iso is only on dapper
<blind> oh is that it.
<Apostle^> _jason: i have it on my breezy machine also
<Apostle^> actually
<eth0> slackgen: the second partition is only like 1.5 gigs
<Apostle^> _jason: i'm done with this debate thanks.
<_jason> Apostle^: packages.ubuntu.com has the package mdf2iso only on dapper.  Maybe it has a different name?
<eth0> slackgen: if you mean the extended partition
<_jason> Apostle^: debate?
<Apostle^> _jason: yea this debate with "blind"
<Apostle^> and now you are a part of it
<blind> I really think you take things too personally and seriously.
<_jason> I don't understand what's going on... but ok
<the_guy1> you got to love a good bandwith war
<michael__> wondering if anyone could please tell me what would be the number to me windows my default when i have it like kernl 12, then 12 safe mode, then 9 then 9 safe mode then memtest then windows. any ideas
<Apostle^> you've got to love somone who can't mind their own business also
<jramsey> does KERNELDIR or KINCLUDE have to exported in order to build a kernel from scratch? i'm getting the output at http://pastebin.ca/52328
<michael__> for default on grub
<zhao> hey guys
<Apostle^> zhao: hello
<zhao> i need some help with installation
<Apostle^> whats the problem!!?
<blind> Arguing in a public channel kinda makes it everyone's business..
<zhao> i've tried installing ubuntu 4 times already
<slackgen> eth0: okay you need to delete the second partition and then resize the linux one and make a new, empty one to install windows on.
<zhao> and still can't install
<blind> zhao: why not?
<zhao> well
<blind> What error[s]  do you get?
<zhao> thanks for helping btw
<eth0> slackgen: so i might be able to do it without a live cd?
<zhao> i can't get ubuntu to recognize the partition i made
<slackgen> eth0: the easiest way to do this is to use this: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zhao> you see
<zhao> i'm a gamer
<zhao> so, i have 2 raptors in RAID
<Apostle^> i see
<slackgen> eth0: i dont think so. im sorry. ive never tried it myself
<zhao> i've tried partitioning it in PartitionMagic
<Apostle^> zhao: try to keep it on one line please.
<zhao> okay
<michael__> partion magic is a new harddrive just waiting
<zhao> i've tried partitioning it to give linux a 15 gig partition, and a 2 gigabyte swap partition
<eth0> slackgen: so i use that instead of the 650mb one?
<zhao> but when i pop in the ubuntu CD, its not "seeing" the empty partition and instead wants to completely reformat my raptors
<Apostle^> zhao: no need for 2gigabyte swap, one at the max
<Apostle^> zhao: what format did you make the 'linux partition' ?
<Rounin> Hi... After I instaled Opera, apt-get refuses to resolve dependencies, and if I run apt-get -f installed to repair it, it suggests removing Opera. Any way I can get it to not check dependencies for Opera?
<zhao> Ext 2
<Apostle^> hm...
<zhao> I've tried Ext 3 as well
<slackgen> eth0: this is a cd that contains just partitioning software, it is smaller and does only the job of partitioning. after that pop your windows cd in and you're set
<Apostle^> i really don't suggest using partition magic as it sucks.
<eth0> micheal: is it not reccomended then?
<Mark987> I'm trying 6.06 b2, is there a way to stop the installer of doing DHCP requests (on eth0) endlessly during install? (on vmware server beta)?
<Apostle^> zhao: i would go with a ubuntu live-cd or gparted live-cd
<zhao> oh, is there another partitioner software you recommend?
<zhao> but what if i wanted to actually install ubuntu? does this have anything to do with my RAID array
<Apostle^> zhao: gparted
<zhao> gparted
<Madpilot> zhao, the Ubuntu installer can handle partitioning quite well
<zhao> cool
<Dr_Willis> just be carefull with it.
<Apostle^> but yes, the ubuntu partitioner is as good as any
<Dr_Willis> :P
<zhao> yes, however, its seeing my raptors as individual drives, and not one drive like i want it to
<Mark987> I left the installer timeout on the DHCP requests and went out to play outside with the kids... 3h later, the installer's still stuck there
<zhao> and the ubuntu partitioner, partitions the drives first, then creates the RAID
<Apostle^> zhao: i have no raid/linux experience sorry .
<eth0> slackgen: and it'll partition disks that are already in use?
<eth0> slackgen: is this dangerous?
<Mark987> and it'll always timeout, as I don't use/run DHCP (all static)
<slackgen> eth0: the livecd wont mount the partitions in the first place. it is perfectly... well mostly safe
<eth0> slackgen: ah i see
<zhao> well, thanks for your help anyways
<zhao> i'll try using the gparted partitioner and see what that will do
<eth0> slackgen: because with fdisk you have to delete the partitions to make new ones
<the_guy1> nothings ever completly safe
<slackgen> eth0: gparted can resize partitions, and thats what you should do it will just make the linux partition smaller
<michael__> anyone understand how to edit the grub with 7 different possible boots on there?
<zhao> is there any other noob friendly linux distros out there you particularly like?
<slackgen> mepis is nice
<zhao> mepis
<Apostle^> this is the most newbie freindly..
<zhao> i've heard its very good
<Apostle^> lol.
<eth0> slackgen: ok, thanks v. much i'll give it a go once i get a blank cd
<Mark987> zhao ubuntu is pretty good (or kubuntu for the kde folks)... lots of them
<zhao> what about mandriva?
<Apostle^> eww
<slackgen> eth0: alright good luck
<Apostle^> mandriva is bad
<Mark987> even knoppix livecd is fun and easy
<eth0> slackgen: thanks :)
<zhao> bad? in what manners?
<zhao> just not... good?
<Apostle^> just not good
<Apostle^> ubuntu is much better
<sixtymhz> Anything rpm is bad.  =] 
<Mark987> I'm just hoping to get ubuntu installing tonite hehe
<zhao> yeah, i would love to use ubuntu, its the partitioning thats killing me
<slackgen> sixtymhz: i concur
<Mark987> nah, partitionning was a non issue...
<sixtymhz> paritioning?
<Mark987> i got network problems with it
<sixtymhz> What network problems?
<Mark987> installer won't go past the DHCP request timeout
<sixtymhz> Wireless ?
<Mark987> nope
<juanzhewudi> there is less difference betteem diffrent linux distro,zhao, all depends on your preferance. ubuntu is a easy to use and manager one
<Mark987> it times out as I don't run/use DHCP
<Mark987> and it won't go past that
<Mark987> that's v6.06 beta 2
<zhao> yeah, juanzhewudi, its because of the apt-get right?
<sixtymhz> hrmm, I never ran into that issue.  Have you tried the ubuntuforums.org?
<Mark987> not yet
<Mark987> i just killed the entire VM and I'll restart the install *crosses fingers*
<sixtymhz> I would search there... I have found TONS of my problems and fixes there.
<Apostle^> Mark987: i use static, and for me it just goes past it ...
<Apostle^> Mark987: oh it's a VM ?
<zhao> oh, i have another pressing issue
<Mark987> k thanks
<sixtymhz> Yeah do a static.
<Mark987> vm as virtual machine... in vmware server beta
<zhao> how is the hardware compatibility with linux?
<zhao> i have pretty bleeding edge hardware
<Mark987> ubuntu has some of the best hardware support IMHO
<zhao> if anyone is interested
<sixtymhz> zhao : What do you consider bleeding edge?
<zhao> i can list out my hardware and you can tell me if it is compatibilty or not
<Apostle^> umm probably not
<zhao> well, first off, DFI [UT]  Lanparty SLI-DR Expert, really picky mobo
<Mark987> knoppix was pretty good too, but most other distros give me headaches supporting something
<Apostle^> very new video cards arent supported
<zhao> eVGA 7800GT
<Apostle^> yea that isn't supported im sure
<zhao> AMD Opteron 148 OC'ed to 3.1 ghz
<Apostle^> please don't list all your hardware lol
<zhao> lol, bragging rights
<Apostle^> in the linux community no one cares
<TeamCanada|Silen> zhao, you're the reason I cut myself
<TeamCanada|Silen> ... and what's in the hda5 partition?
<slackgen> zhao: well guess what? i am on a pentium ii 233 mhz with 128 ram BEAT THAT
<Apostle^> haha
<slackgen> oh.. you already did
<zhao> lol... thats damn right old school
<TeamCanada|Silen> slackgen, AMD K-6 333mhz 256 RAM lol
<Apostle^> not as old school as my p1
<zhao> the oldest thing i have is a 486
<slackgen> woohoo. its fluxbox for me
<zhao> it runs windows 95
<filip> zhao, i have ubuntu running on the non-sli version of that board without any problems
<zhao> still works too... surprising
<Mark987> geez, lots of old clunkers :p
<MisterN> n8
<Mark987> i got rid of everything under 2GHz a couple of years ago
<zhao> well... thats actually really reassuring filip
<zhao> ooo! i have a pentium 1 too
<zhao> doesn't even have PCI slots
<Apostle^> Mark987: my other workhorse is a 1ghz celeron :-=p
<slackgen> i dont have anything ABOVE 2 ghz...
<zhao> still uses ISA cards
<Mark987> ouch
<sixtymhz> Yeah... kinda funny how the linux community works.  Who cares if you can get it running on the newest stuff... its what you have that the is the most outdated thats the most impressive. haha... good stuff.
<zhao> has a bleeding edge 14.4 modem
<Apostle^> this is 4.27 ghz
<Apostle^> pentium 4 extreme
<filip> zhao, are you being sarcastic?
<zhao> no
<Mark987> i'm looking at updating one... but it's frustrating
<zhao> i was actually being serious
<Mark987> can't find what i want/need
<sixtymhz> 14.4 modem isnt even cutting egde when you have using the old school 3200 bauds
<zhao> because I don't think there would be that big of a difference between that mobo and the one i have right now filip
<Mark987> I need WAY more IO, but only expensive server mobos seem to offer it
<TeamCanada|Silen> Mark, if you need new comp advice, I'm the person to pm
<Quan-Time> i currently have a game (q3) on my USB caddy,, i installed the q3linux in default location of /usr/local/games/quake3 and i need to copy my folder over, with all my configs / maps etc.. is it just cp [SOURCE]  [DESTINATION]  ?!?
<zhao> hahaha... thats before my time
<zhao> i'm only 17
<Mark987> and nice processors are too expensive (waiting for the conroe as it stands0
<filip> i have a 7800gt and it gives me no problems either... although you will have to install nvidia drivers from text mode before you can get into a graphical interface
<TeamCanada|Silen> conroe will be expensive
<zhao> wait, apostle, you have a 4.27 ghz processor
<Apostle^> zhao: yea?
<Mark987> well, 300 some $ for the one I saw
<zhao> yeah... well... conroe could go either way
<zhao> did you oc that baby?
<Mark987> 2.4GHz IIRC
<sharpy> is there a way to install firefox-mplayer without installing mplayer-386?
<TeamCanada|Silen> but it does look very nice
<zhao> from what stock?
<Apostle^> a little
<Apostle^> 3.8
<zhao> a little
<filip> i oc'd my 3000+ to 4500+
<zhao> good response!
<Mark987> will be faster than a FX60 too
<fid> does anyone know if they ever ported the XiRCON irc client for linux?
<baconbacon> sharpy, why
<Mark987> ...which right now costs WAY more than 300$
<TeamCanada|Silen> 64 or xp?
<TeamCanada|Silen> filip
<Apostle^> i don't like amd
<filip> 64, s939
<zhao> you don't like AMD apostle?!?
<TeamCanada|Silen> what speed?
<slackgen> i like via myself
<zhao> ooo!!! thats... blasphemous
<baconbacon> sharpy: you could apt-get install with force no dependencies i guess, but firefox-mplayer without mplayer would be pretty useless no
<zhao> though... the conroe will be nice
<Mark987> i don't mind either companies... as long as it's not netburst based (although I have a couple nbetburst POSes)
<zhao> from the preliminary view, it finally looks like intel is getting its head back into its game
<sixtymhz> zhao: If it makes you feel better, the 4gig ram, duel Xeon 2.5ghz with a nvidia quad 4 runs nicely on Ubuntu with the 686 SMP kernel.
<Apostle^> i've always been an intel guy
<zhao> sixtymhz.... thats... sexy... one word....
<Apostle^> i don't reallly like nvidia either
<zhao> lol... i've always been partial to nvidia
<sixtymhz> I love nvidia for linux.  Dont know why.  Had a lot of success with it.
<Madpilot> folks, random hardware chatter should probably move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<TeamCanada|Silen> zhao, commas are easier
<Mark987> TeamCanada|Silen yeah... been looking at some hardware. I don't really need super CPU power, and I don't care about 3D stuff
<sharpy> baconbacon, i already have mplayer installed. But i compiled it my own way. I dont want mplayer-386 to override my installation.
<zhao> hahaha, true that, ,,,,,,
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm the one to talk to
<Mark987> sheesh, forgot the /msg lol
<zhao> i have an obssesion with ellipses
<Apostle^> ellipse?
<sharpy> baconbacon, sudo apt-get intall force no dependencies firefox-mplayer ?
<sixtymhz> Madpilot : What hardware running on Ubuntu isnt off topic.  :)  Im trying to stay on it... hard to stay on it someitmes.  We are geeks. =] 
<baconbacon> sharpy: let me check man page
<noisy_1> there
<filip> i'm having problems with libflash-mozplugin - it crashes firefox when i hit a page with flash. any alternatives?
<Madpilot> sixtymhz, "does <random hardware> work in Ubuntu?" is ontopic - "I like <random hardware>" isn't
<sn9> filip: flashplugin-nonfree
<filip> it stalls on install
<noisy_1> Mark, hardware can be overclocked too, if you need to work on a budget
<akrowne> i kind of fixed the problem
<sn9> filip: which arch?
<Mark987> nah, it's not really a CPU power thing
<akrowne> i had to change my locale back to iso-88591
<filip> the one from repo
<sixtymhz> Madpilot : Yes Mr. Burger
<zhao> well... mac and cheese time for me, good talking to you guys, thanks for all the help, bye!
<sn9> filip: which architecture?
<sixtymhz> l8r zhao
<noisy_1> you running a server, need ram?
<baconbacon> sharpy: if you installed mplayer your own way .... you could figure out how dpkg or apt-get install with ignore dependencies
<noisy_1> what would you be using it for?
<sharpy> baconbacon, umm..i suppose so. Let me find out more about apt-get then with no dependencies.
<apikoros> i get a segmentation fault when i try to run giFToxic on ubuntu hoary... where should i report this?
<filip> sn9, the package "will download flash_linux.tar.gz archive from macromedia" ... the site has been down for a few days though
<roofles> hey so how do i make it so i boot to my ubuntu
<sn9> filip: worked for me this week
<roofles> drive
<filip> sn9, i don't understand what you mean when you say which arch
<roofles> when i installed windows the ubuntu got disabled
<Apostle^> roofles: what do you mean
<Apostle^> roofles: you need to fix grub
<roofles> how?
<apikoros> roofles, you need to boot with a cd and reinstall grub
<sn9> filip: i386, amd64, powerpc
<roofles> oh k
<roofles> thanks
<jramsey> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Apostle^> their is a guide to the bug in the install cd which you can use to reinstal grub
<Apostle^> i used it, it works fine
<filip> sn9, i'm running i386 on amd64 because i wanted to stay away from problems with amd64
<apikoros> roofles, keep in mind you'll have to mount and chroot into your ubuntu installation
<Apostle^> apikoros: not true
<roofles> chroot?
<Apostle^> roofles: hold on i'll find it for you, do you have your ubuntu install cd?
<Mark987> geez, one has to register to PM? didn't know... (first time on freenode)
<apikoros> Apostle^, you don't? hm.
<Apostle^> apikoros: no
<apikoros> Mark987, does wonders to curb spam
<filip> sn9, i686 is i386, right?
<Mark987> i suppose
<sn9> right
<Apostle^> apikoros: you can do it all from the ubuntu install cd
<Mark987> so now i gotta pick a real nick and all *sigh*
<Apostle^> filip: i686 is for dualcore processors
<Apostle^> or p4's with ht
<apikoros> i guess grub reads menu.lst from the root partition every time it loads anyways
<Apostle^> such as mine ;-p
<sn9> filip: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<noisy_1> yeah... I had to change nick and identify
<sn9> filip: you're on 5.10, right?
<Mark987> sad part is I only noticed the notices after trying to PM noisy_1 / TeamCanada like 25 times lol
<noisy_1> hehe
<filip> sn9, Linux digirat 2.6.15-21-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 16:43:33 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<noisy_1> register, its easy
<Mark987> i know, i'm just lazy
<noisy_1> aren't we all?
<sn9> filip: so Dapper Drake, then?
<filip> yes
<Mark987> and picking a half decent nick (instead of this totally random one) takes me like 3 days ;)
<noisy_1> this one took 5 seconds, can you tell?
<Mark987> hehe
<filip> when i apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree i get:
<filip> Unpacking flashplugin-nonfree (from .../flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.63.3ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<filip> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu1) ...
<filip> and it stalls right there
<JohnSmith> not taken, wow! :p
<sn9> filip: you may have to wait until macromedia fixes their site, but i don't think it's down, because it worked for me this week
<JohnSmith> oops, too good to be true eh
<noisy_1> try JohnDoe
<apikoros> anyone? gifTOxic gives a seg fault when i install it.. where can i report this?
<filip> until then i have to go without flash?
<apikoros> rather, when i try to run it after install.
<sn9> filip: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree
<baconbacon> apikoros: check launchpad,
<filip> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: flashplugin-nonfree is broken or not fully installed
<try_it_over> hi all
<sn9> filip: in that case, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FCB> geez, even that's taken :(
<filip> Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu1) ...
<filip> 
<filip> stalls
<try_it_over> i installed nvidia drivers : nvidia-glx , and them my pc just stop working!!!
<try_it_over> so i uninstalled it
<Mark987> beh
<Mark987> too bad, registering will be for another day
<sn9> filip: try removing the package and installing the one from breezy
<noisy_1> "/nick Teh_Win"
<try_it_over> and tryed the official drivers from: www.nvidia.com, and i got crash again
<filip> sn9, how?
<sn9> sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree
<try_it_over> the driver nv works fine, but i got the following error --->Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sn9> use your web browser to download the breezy package
<sn9> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<noisy_1> how do I check what files are on a particular partition? Do I have to mount it?
<try_it_over> can anyone help me? i think the nvidia install broked some files, so i d like to know witch packages i should reinstall
<filip> where do i find the breezy package though?
<noisy_1> wow... nevermind
<try_it_over> my error is --->Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sn9> filip: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Quan-Time> im copying over my q3 install from my USB caddy, and cp -t [source]  [destination]  is omitting the directories.. its only copying files.. whats the exact way i should be doing it ? cheers
<try_it_over> what can i do guys?
<noisy_1> -R?
<noisy_1> quan
<ice_1963> i installed flashplayer in dapper last night but it was a deb file :)
<noisy_1> man cp
<try_it_over> please i need help here
<noisy_1> Quan-Time: cp -R[whatever else you want]  [source]  [destination] 
<sethk> try_it_over, reinstall the nvidia driver
<Quan-Time> noisy_1, cheers ;)
<sn9> quick question: is there a channel for requesting a backport?
<sethk> try_it_over, then try dpkg-reconfigure of X
<sethk> try_it_over, xorg-xserver I think is the name for dpkg-reconfigure
<jramsey> try_it_over, do u have /etc/X11/XF86Config ??
<filip> sn9, i found it on there, but they only have a .tar.gz
<sn9> filip: just a sec
<Quan-Time> noisy_1, permission denied.. its copying to /usr/local/games/quake3 and i tried sudo and it just sits there doing nothing
<try_it_over> no i have xorg
<apikoros> do bug reports filed in launchpad actually show up in some mailing list or recently submitted bugs, or do they wait for half an eternity for someone to stumble across them?
<try_it_over> the problem is, i installed nvidia drivers and my pc crashs, now i wanna the old NV driver back, and i got the error --> lib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<sn9> filip: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.25-5ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<jramsey> try_it_over, fgrep glx /etc/X11/* and make sure the linx Load "glx" isn't commented out
<jramsey> line
<try_it_over> jramsey, it isnt commented out
<jramsey> hmmm
<try_it_over> jramsey, i think glx is broken
<try_it_over> jramsey, i wanna know what packages i should reinstall
<jramsey> try_it_over, this may help http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2004-01/thread00059-0.html
<cornernote_> hello, i have an xorg.conf question... i have got my ATI card working with dual spanning screens, and now i want to get firefox to span across both in fullscreen mode... it just locks onto 1 screen and wont go any bigger... can anyone help me with some suggestions to change in xorg.conf so that X Windows thinks that its 1 big monitor and not 2 joined monitors ?
<cornernote_> basically i want to make all the windows maximize across both screens... although most people dont want this and have had it as a bug, i cant get it to happen
<AskHL> cornernote_, sorry I can't tell you how, but why would you want to do that? Just curious...
<AskHL> I mean, it has to be kind of irritating with a seperation in the middle of the display
<cornernote_> AskHL: its for a 2 screen kiosk application
<AskHL> Ok
<AskHL> Makes sense :)
<zyphrexi> howdy
<cornernote_> its not something anyone would want for a desktop...  but its perfect for my application
<filip> sn9, dpkg -i tells me that it depends on libruby, but i have libruby installed
<zyphrexi> what's up?
<sethk> cornernote_, you have one big logical screen, and you can have windows spanning both monitors?
<sn9> filip: what version?
<filip> sn9, i don't know the command to check
<sn9> filip: dpkg -l libruby
<cornernote_> sethk: at this point i have a spanned screen with 2 monitors.. i can move mouse, windows, etc from one to the other, but when i click maximize then it only fills 1 screen
<sharpy> baconbacon, there was an easy way to install the mplayer plugin. :-)
<filip> well, i just installed it through adept
<s|k> hi
<cornernote_> i used this xorg.conf file to get to where i am now: http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<zyphrexi> hello s|k
<try_it_over> jramsey, i am reinstalling xorg-core, so i ll get GLcore back and glx
<sharpy> is there a site where i can test my mplayer plugin??
<filip> sn9, nvm. i'm an idiot
<jmg> cornernote_: can you drag windows from one to another? sounds like twinview
<filip> sn9, Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.25-5ubuntu0.1) ...
<filip> Checking new upstream release...
<filip> I: checking http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/...
<filip> E: Unknown HTTP error: fpdownload.macromedia.com
<filip> E: All failed.
<try_it_over> jramsey, i think that xorg core was broken by www.nvidia.com drivers
<zyphrexi> tango is purty
<luciano> I installed ubuntu just now .And my firefox version 1.0.8.I install the extension Tab Mix Plus.But middlemouse doesn't work.
<cornernote_> jmg: yes.. i can drag windows across the 2 screens
<Android_D> what is a good application for ubuntu for recording video files from a webcam stream?
<luciano> can anybody help me?
<jmg> cornernote_: thats the best it gets
<tingping> hi, how do i shutdown the system at 1pm exactly with shutdown command in console ?
<cornernote_> jmg: i dont want to make it better... i just want a tweak so that it doesnt maximize to a single screen... i have seen people have this "problem" and try to resolve it... but for me its not a problem - its the solution :)   i just cant get it
<tingping> i tried typing sudo shutdown -h 13:00 shutting down at 1pm , followed by return button but it doesn't seem to be working.
<Glutinous> tingping, 'at 1pm shutdown -h now'
<Andrew-buntu> tingping, "shutdown 01:00" should do it.
<Glutinous> actually... that way is better
<Glutinous> hehe
<tingping> ...
<Andrew-buntu> ah, the time is wrong, it's "shutdown 13:00"
<tingping> dont try to be funny glutinous
<sn9> filip: looks like the site is down after all
<tingping> that will cause my system to shutdown immediately
<Cooner750> Is there any TV tuner software for ubuntu?
<tingping> andrew, so i typed shutdown 13:00 ?
<Andrew-buntu> yep
<Glutinous> tingping, im not? that is a real command
<Andrew-buntu> and Glut was right, too.  The "at" means you wouldn't do it right now.
<tingping> ok
<zcat[1] > umm; echo "shutdown +5" | at 13:00
<Andrew-buntu> yeah, now that's just getting complicated :)
<zcat[1] > unless at's behaviour has shanged..
<zyphrexi> i usually use halt...
<zyphrexi> supposedly that's bad though
<zcat[1] > ok; echo "halt" | at 13:00
<jmg> cornernote_: sorry i am not lucky enough to have used twinview only had xinerama
<Andrew-buntu> Is it 1:00 already?
<zcat[1] > at takes the commands to run on stdin, not the command line
<Andrew-buntu> Right on, I was just saying "shutdown 13:00" would've done it.
<Glutinous> yea ok... i hardly use it :)
<Quan-Time> ok. got q3 on and working,, .pitty about the 16fps lag.. i suspect my nvidia drivers aint working properly, how can i check ?
<Andrew-buntu> glxinfo |grep direct
<Andrew-buntu> If it says "yes", nvidia is working properly
<zcat[1] > shutdown -h 13:00 is better, anyone logged in will get plenty of warning.
<cornernote_> jmg: its not actually twinview.. its the same but different.  :)   the only difference is that it uses the ATI driver... i think nVidia are the only ones who call it twinview
<sn9> filip: wait, the site just started working! do the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree' again
<cornernote_> but with xinerima, can you make windows maximize to fill both windows ?
<Quan-Time> ok so its working
<Quan-Time> yay me
<Quan-Time> but that dont explain why its running like a bag of poo
<filip> sn9, failed again
<filip> haha
<sn9> keep trying, it'll work eventually
<filip> i don't really have much of a choice
<cornernote_> is there any xorg.conf experts in the room ?
<sharpy> how do I get mozilla-dev pkg? >= 1.6 version?
<odin_> is there some kind of codec restriction or something for Kino?  I can't seem to open at least .avi files, though I haven't been able to test anything else out
<farous> anyone know how can i add a quota or limit for users upload and download from the net?
<sharpy> i can get 1.0.8 but that wont do.
<farous> is there a how to for that
<sn9> sharpy: how do you know? have you tried it?
<sharpy> sn9, instructions tell me that mplayer-plugin WILL NOT work with 1.0.8
<sharpy> http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php
<Luke> anyone know any good apts to add audio to a video file?
<MuchoMacho> hello
<ocult> hello
<MuchoMacho> i need help
<ocult> i too
<Luke> odin_: have you found an answer yet? i've been trying to get kino working for hours
<sn9> sharpy: ignore them
<MuchoMacho> i have a sound card realtek alc880 and dont work
<ocult> MuchoMacho, i have one realtek ac`97  and have problem too
<sharpy> sn9, u sure? have u tried this?
<sharpy> sn9, http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/install.php#plugin
<jason> can anyone help me with the server version?
<sn9> the mplayerplug-in in the repository works, and i know for a fact that ubuntu mozilla version numbers are meaningless
<jason> i just installed the server release, and it starts with the command line vide the graphical interface... is this normal?  I can't find a manual or help on the server release...
<sharpy> sn9, so I can actually apt-get the mplayerplugin then.. The thing is ..if I do...then it will ALSO get mplayer-386. And i dont want mplayer-386. Is there a way to NOT get mplayer-386?
<jramsey> anyone know the pkg name for QT ??
<sharpy> sn9, just the mplayer plugin.
<FearMoth> is there a package that I can install that provides all the tools to compile and install modules, software etc?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jason: The server install is CLI-only, yes.
<Mark987> command line vide?
<sn9> sharpy: for me, if you get mplayer-686 or mplayer-k7, the 386 version isn't pulled in
<PuMpErNiCkLe> FearMoth: 'build-essential'
<FearMoth> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<jason> is there a way to start the graphical interface? or does that require a package install?
<Mark987> dunno if x is even installed...
<Mark987> startx might work
<Flannel> jason: no, it's not installed.  You'll need to install it.
<jason> i tried, doesn't, thanks
<farous> jason you need to have xdm kdm or gdm installed
<sharpy> sn9, hmm.. for me it's a different story. I typed: apt-get install mplayer-mozilla and BAM! it tells me it will install mplayer-386.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jason: You can install however much you want, but X and a desktop environment aren't included in the server install.
<Flannel> jason: install ubuntu-desktop to install the normal ubuntu shindig.
<Mark987> figures. barebones, less overhead on the servcer
<jason> i'm used to red hat, still getting the hang of debian
<sn9> sharpy: you're on breezy, right?
<Flannel> jason: or you can pick through x packages piecewise.  If you just want barebones X, or if you want some other WM
<sharpy> sn9, breezy 5.10 i believe.
<filip> sn9, site just went up, i got my file, and my flash now works. thankyou
<jason> i guess i could install desktop and then install all the servers from there...
<Flannel> jason: you can just use apt-get or aptitude
<jason> is there any guidance on what the server release contains?
<Flannel> aptitude is an ncurses based frontend
<MuchoMacho> i have a sound card realtek alc880 and dont work... helpppp
<sn9> sharpy: are you using the apt-get or synaptic?
<Mark987> ubuntu's mirrors are amazingly fast... i was blown away this morning when i downloaded that 6.06 beta
<Flannel> jason: I don't believe it contains much by default, just an SSH server, so one could load in everything else remotely.
<jason> thanks everyone!
<farous> jason: there is a howto for server install on the forums. yet if you intend to use it mainly as desktop i would advise to make regular install will make your life much easier
<sharpy> sn9, apt-get BUT if Synaptic can select ONLY mplayer mozilla plugin then by all means.
<Mark987> top I saw was 999.1KB/sec - faster than I had ever expected
<minerale> what's that social networking site run by google?
<sn9> sharpy: i was thinking the opposite
<PuMpErNiCkLe> minerale: Orkut?
<wizzlefish> I'm new to Ubuntu, and I was wondering: I'm going for a dual boot between XP and Ubuntu...should I partition before I insert the Ubuntu Install CD, or will the installation take care of the partitioning for me?
<minerale> pumpernickle: thanks, I know that vim's author Braam uses it
<sharpy> sn9, hmm right now... it wants to install mplayer-386 no matter what. I compiled mplayer a while ago my own way...and it works perfectly. I dont want ubuntu's compiled mplayer.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wizzlefish: You can do both.
<sharpy> sn9, btw do u know how to clear apt-get memory of what packages it wants to install ?
<wizzlefish> which would be easier?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wizzlefish: And by 'both' I mean 'either'. :)
<sn9> sharpy: oh. i thought you installed one of ubuntu's other compiled mplayer pkgs. you're SOL, then
<Luke> anyone know any good apts to add audio to a video file?
<sharpy> sn9, it seems whenever i type apt-get install anyprogram it wants to isntall other programs like mplayer-386, firefox-dev etc... no relevance to xmms.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wizzlefish: Depends on what you're familiar with.  Either way is good.
<Braz|pizza> woohooo!!! download finished
* Braz|pizza finds a CD
<filip> sharpy , dpkg -r <program name>
<Braz|pizza> woohoo! here's a CD!
<MuchoMacho> i have a sound card realtek alc880 and dont work... helpppp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(
<filip> sharpy, its because the other ones didn't finish installing
<sn9> sharpy: sudo apt-get -f remove
<sharpy> filip, i dont want them to install.
<filip> yes, -r removes them :P
<vimusa> hi, how can I disable loading of the wireless driver during startup?
<wizzlefish> I'm installing Ubuntu tomorrow
<wizzlefish> good night everyone
<_darksoul> hi, how can I disable loading of the wireless driver during startup?, well i dont have wireless.. but i would assume taking out the driver would work..
<_darksoul> err not driver, but wireless card
<average_User> is there an uninstaller in ubuntu?
<vimusa> _darksoul: Right. I did that. But when I make an system update it appears again!
<Quan-Time> average_User, synapsis ? like that ?
<chapium> I get the following error everytime I reboot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13106
<sn9> _darksoul: use 'sudo cardctl eject' before taking out a card
<Luke> anyone know any good apts to add audio to a video file?
<average_User> like how to uninstall a .deb or rpm file
<chapium> Anyone know about this?
<sn9> average_User: use synaptic
<Mark987> what's the big difference between normal and oem install off the first menu anyways?
<_darksoul> sn9: its vimusa you sould be talking to
<average_User> ok ill try if it removes it..
<Mark987> chapium your files are corrupt
<chapium> Mark987: why only when i reboot?
<chapium> Mark987: booting cold works normally
<Mark987> no idea
<odin_> how can I tell what the location of cd drive device is?
<jramsey> chapium, when booting the linux kernel is compressed and there is an error check (crc) done; it is failing
<Mark987> some bug... crc error just means that the CRC doesn't match (just a valid data check)
<odin_> Luke:  nope, sorry
<sn9> odin_: look inside the computer
<_darksoul> odin: go to term, type cd /media/   its all in there
<odin_> sn9: isn't there an easier command?
<odin_> _darksoul: thanks
<_darksoul> odin_: no prob
<Mark987> your BIOS should be able to tell you...
<ocult> hello ?
<sn9> odin_: dmesg|grep -i rom
<chapium> Ok, so now I understand the error.  How do I go about fixing it?
<Mark987> sec master or sec slave
<ocult> How i use superkaramba in gnome ?
<chapium> there have been multiple kernel updates, but it doesnt seem to resolve the issue
<sn9> ocult: use gdesklets instead
<ocult> i want superkaramba
<ocult> other persons said it is possible
<sn9> ocult: then you'll have to install some K stuff
<ocult> i agree =/
<try_it_over> ok ok, i got nv working now, i installed xserver-xorg-core again and glx works fine again
<try_it_over> but, why in the earth ubuntu freeze when i install nvidia driver? my pc just stop!!!
<average_User> how come limewire pro doest work in ubuntu... its an .rpm file then i convert it to .deb and install it and still doesnt work
<try_it_over> average_User, sometimes this conversions are not perfect
<farous> average_User: download the bin package
<farous> average_User: might also there are some dependency prob
<farous> though if you have sunjava you should be fine
<Luke> anyone know any good apts to add audio to a video file?
<average_User> ohh ic but i already loaded it.. maybe it doesnt really work
<slackgen> if i installed xubuntu dapper beta now can i upgrade easily when it is released as.. not beta?
<Android_D> does anyone here have experience with SCRAP?
<crimsun> slackgen: you can track development, yes
<sn9> average_User: for limewire, you need the Other package, not the RPM one
<ocult> hi
<ocult> where find things for gdesklet
<slackgen> crimsun: well.. will i have to download the newest cd.. or could i just use apt-get to make it release?
<average_User> sn9: the only package for linux is ,rpm file
<farous> average_User: there is a source package
<crimsun> slackgen: update && dist-upgrade
<farous> that is the one you need
<slackgen> crimsun: okay thanks
<Junglizt1210> ello
<sn9> average_User: no, there's another one
<Seantater> Is there a way to easily get rid of [at least most of]  xubuntu?
<average_User> sn9: ok ill try downloading it... but its ofr solaris or somthin, thanx for d help farous,sn9 and try_it_orver
<sn9> that's the one
<try_it_over> i remember when i used slackware, everything worked perfectly.... now in ubuntu, i download the stupid nvidia-glx package, and my pc hangs after restart X with nvidia enabled... omg.. why on earth i removed slackaware... so simple, 1 GUY... 1 IDEA... and all Stability u can think of ;-)
<slackgen> opera is qt- right?
<crimsun> Seantater: remove libxfce4util2
<sn9> slackgen: yes
<slackgen> darn.
<farous> slackgen: works perfectly here under ubuntu :) even the preview ver opera9
<doms> php error : Warning: printf() [function.printf] : Too few arguments in /var/www/t.php on line 41
<ocult> un
<slackgen> farous: oh im sure it does. its just im trying to put Xubuntu on my laptop (233 mhz, 128 ram) and using qt and gtk seems like it would be a little slow
<try_it_over> i hope that one day nvidia will employ good linux developers like the windows ones
<ocult> my gdeskets is ugly :(
<ocult> i want one good
<sharpy> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<ocult> have something like full package ?
<farous> slackgen: frankly am using fluxbox here found both gnome and kde too slow and bloated
<Mark987> wow, how old a box?
<Seantater> crimsun: thanks!
<slackgen> farous: i was thinking of using xfce with enlightenment. its like a... 1999 dell laptop
<Mark987> i don't recall if it was xfce or fluxbox i tried with freebsd... but man whatever that was, it sucked lol
<farous> i have a 1ghz old athalon desktop. running opera is a breezy on it under fluxbox. wife running it under gnome no complaints either
<slackgen> 1 ghz is far from 233
<Mark987> 1ghz isn't so old... perhaps if it's low on RAM or something...
<munzir> Hi, If someone use sftp or filezilla or putty to access my server, where can I trace the commands he did? his .bash_history doesn't show them!
<Mark987> because gnome/kde run perfectly on a 2GHz PC - even as a livecd, really
<Mark987> filezilla might keep logs...
<theBishop> is there a good utility for copying the ipod library to my hdd?
<farous> slackgen: i remember damn small linux used a really light weight fast browser can not remember the name though if this might help
<slackgen> dillo?
<farous> ya
<slackgen> its fast, but no ssl by default and i like operas mail client. oh well
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13107
<doms> Warning: printf() [function.printf] : Too few arguments in /var/www/t.php on line 41
<farous> good luck then my friend
<slackgen> thanks
<try_it_over> anyone here got Geforce 4 4000 MX working on ubuntu?
<prognosis> I'm trying to do dvdauthoring, but everything seems to rely on newer packages than what is available. How can I get around this?
<Android_D> can anyone recommend a webcam app? I am looking at a list of them and trying to determine which I should use.
<Android_D> preferably one with a GUI
<havien> amsn supports webcams if i remember right
<Android_D> but thats just for chat, right?
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<try_it_over> havien, amsn cant support my webcam, it says it cant support its resolution yet
<CokeNCode> why am i having search a hard time viewing youtube vides
<CokeNCode> *videos
<try_it_over> can u believe in it?
<Android_D> I want one for motion capturing, I am going to be documention the behaviour of a rat, and I want to record his movement
<CokeNCode> and a bunch of other videos online
<CokeNCode> using ubuntu and firefox
<FearMoth> in adept, I go to install libxine1c2 and click "request install" but nothing happens. the "requested" action doesn't change from "no change" to "install", and apt-get install libxine1c2 says there's no installation candidate.. any idea why?
<mikomiko_> i am experiencing some issue with my firefox, it closes sometimes when i am trying to  open some links
<CokeNCode> can anyone point me in the right direction, tell me what plug-ins for firefox i need to be installing ... etc
<sethk> Android_D, something special about this rat?
<Android_D> no
<mikomiko_> I am using ubuntu
<Android_D> I am just a cognitive scientist in training and am interested in the general behaviour of a rat in his environment
<eugman> Anyone know how i can get the window teminal font?
<try_it_over> anyone here knows of any msn client (no amsn please-dont work for me) that i can use with a webcam?
<sethk> Android_D, tracking movements is not easy to do
<eugman> er the windows terminal font.
<Luke> anyone know any good apts to add audio to a video file?
<Mark987> on a windows disc or install? ;)
<Android_D> sethk: there are several programs for it
<sethk> eugman, edit current profile
<mikomiko_> Hello, my FireFox windows always close, how do i know if it is experiencing some problems
<sethk> Android_D, yes, I know, but I'm not that impressed with them.  are you?
<try_it_over> i neEd  mSn WiTh WeBCam!
<dj-fu> ol
<Android_D> sethk: I am not sure yet. hence why I am asking which I should try out
<dj-fu> MsN WiTh WeBCAMm???
<dj-fu> ASL??
<Android_D> sethk: thinking about CamStream
<try_it_over> i ReALlY neEd  mSn WiTh WeBCam!
<dj-fu> Please stop typing like that.
<dj-fu> It's disturbing
<try_it_over> why?
<sethk> Android_D, I haven't looked at them for some time.  A scientist I know asked me to look into it but that sort of information gets stale very quickly
<try_it_over> its funny, dont u think so?
<guest_> could some one help me with this i ahve been working on it fora while.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13108
<Krhis> A M$ protocal? Wonder why they don't have a Linux fork....
<dj-fu> No. I think Gaim has v4l support for webcams
<try_it_over> dj-fu, plugin?
<guest_> its my usb-wireless driver
<dj-fu> possibly, I don't recall. check the gaim site
<try_it_over> i ll ....but if u are wrong.. I wIlL ReTurN!
<try_it_over> lol
<Krhis> ?
<Android_D> sethk: have you heard of ZoneMinder?
<sethk> Android_D, no.  have a URL?
<havien> Android_D, i just read something about that in the ubuntu forums
<Android_D> http://www.zoneminder.com/
<Android_D> havien: really? I will search the forums for it then
<Quan-Time> im having a bit of trouble with twinview.. as its detecting the wrong video card.. i have 2 PCIe cards. a 7800gtx and 6200. when i leave X its on the 7800gtx, which is 5:0:0 and in X its on the 6200 which is 2:0:0  so can i just change that in the xorg.conf file safely ? coz it has indentifier as 6200.
<dj-fu> Nothing is safe.
<Quan-Time> im actually wanting 3 monitors all working.. ive seen it done before.
<dj-fu> Forget safe, this is linux. Break things 
<sethk> Android_D, that's going to give you series of images, but it isn't going to do any analysis for you.
<Quan-Time> thats why im asking :)
<dj-fu> afaik, xinerama > twinview
<Android_D> sethk: what do you mean by analysis?
<poningru> !twinview
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, poningru
<poningru> !xinerama
<ubotu> I guess xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<sethk> Android_D, figuring out the movements, not just capturing the images
<Quan-Time> heh.. i dont want xinerama tho..
<sethk> Quan-Time, it's safe to move things around by reasigning the PCI IDs, if that's what you are asking.
<Junglizt1210> lol
<intelikey> <dj-fu> Forget safe, this is linux. Break things    <--- hehhe  sounds like an admin.
<odin_> does anybody know how to rip an image cd into a .bin using cdrdao without xduplicator?
<dj-fu> I'm no admin, I like breaking stuff tough
<Quan-Time> sethk, cheers.. thanx ill see how i go
<Android_D> sethk: well, I don't mind if it is not motion detective. just as long as I can record the rat while I am away, and then review the video at a later time
<dj-fu> without breakage there is no fixage, without fixing there is no learning
<sethk> Android_D, for that it looks very good, from reading a bit here.
<dli> odin_, image cd?
<Android_D> sethk: such files should be too large would they?
<intelikey> dj-fu learning if highly over rated.
<dj-fu> That's true.
<sethk> Android_D, depends of course on the resolution.  there is a huge range
<dj-fu> breaking things is much better
<odin_> dli: yeah
<guest_> i was wondering... not to be rude...when one posts a question on here what is an a_properate amount of time to wait befor restating ur self when no one responds... i always get ignored but i dont want to push people to help me i mean.thats not fair??
<sethk> Android_D, for low res the space should be manageable.
<dli> odin_, no, I don't don't understand, what do you mean with "image cd"?
<dj-fu> if no one answers you, no one likes you
<crimsun> guest_: 30 minutes.
<dj-fu> ;] 
<crimsun> with nearly 700 people, things can get hectic
<odin_> dli: a cd that has an image .img file burnt onto it
<sethk> Android_D, it depends on how sophisticated the system is, whether it uses some intelligent compression and manages to save the differences, rather than always saving entire images.
<odin_> dli:  or .iso, as is more common
<Android_D> sethk: well, only one way to find out
<MYP> guest_: if you have a question it is ok to repeat it after about 10 mins
<sethk> Android_D, yes, go for it
<eugman> sethk, what do you mean? I want to know how I can get the teminal font for windows. It's not in msttfcore fonts
<MYP> maby even 5
<sethk> eugman, oh, I thought you wanted to change the fonts in the terminal window
<Olde_Harold> what's up with macromedia........flash player not downloading
<Quan-Time> ok i changed monitor.. woot.. now ill follow the guide for making twinview.. then ill try to enable the 2nd video card and 3rd monitor.. can only try really
<eneried> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Quan-Time> !info twinview
<Quan-Time> !twinview
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Quan-Time
<filip> flsash player is being gay. give it a lot of tries
<sethk> eugman, with one of the font servers you can use the windows fonts directly
<dli> odin_, try, kiso
<intelikey> guest_ about this long   :)
<Quan-Time> gah.. help :)
<iceman> Any one know what Macs will run Ubuntu
<Olde_Harold> ty filip
<sethk> Quan-Time, twinview is nvidia specific, isn't it?
<Quan-Time> dun worry
<filip> Olde_Harold, it will work, just keep on trying over and over
<poningru> iceman: all of them should atleast
<Olde_Harold> okay
<eugman> sethk, Use directly? Don't you mean get?
<Quan-Time> sethk, yup. on it now
<sethk> eugman, no, I mean you can put the windows font files onto your box and the font server will render them properly in X
<iceman> poningru I know all will not ... but wonder if a old Mac LC might run Ubuntu
<sethk> eugman, for truetype fonts, specifically
<Olde_Harold> bbl
<eugman> right, but how do I get the terminal font in the first place?
<sethk> eugman, do you mean, how do you know what font windows is using?
<intelikey> sethk just copying tt fonts to ? linux folder makes them usable ?
<sethk> intelikey, with a font server, yes.
<Madpilot> intelikey, ~/.fonts
<intelikey> xfs
<intelikey> Madpilot system wide ?
<sethk> yes, xfs sounds correct
<sethk> it's been a while since I did it.
<eugman> all I know is I need to acquire whatever font is used when you set the font in a windows program to terminal.
<Madpilot> intelikey, that's for one user - system wide can be put in some other folder, in / - can't remember where offhand
<sethk> intelikey, becomes an X font just like all the other x fonts
<sethk> eugman, you should be able to set the font for an app, then read the font spec out of the registry
<dj-fu> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/Impact.ttf
<dj-fu> you have to regenerate the font cache afterwards, iic
<Braz|pizza> argh!
<Braz|pizza> i can't install ubuntu...
<dj-fu> roooar!
<dj-fu> smash head into wall, then try
<dli> Braz|pizza, be more specific
<Braz|pizza> k, so I dled PC (Intel x86) install CD
<intelikey> yeah but i kinda like reading  TNR 13    it's a clean text.
<Braz|pizza> and burned it to a CD
<Braz|pizza> I restart my compie and try to boot from it
<Braz|pizza> and nothing...
<Quan-Time> q3 works.. like crap.. its chuggy as hell, and slow and stuff.. it SAYS its 125fps, but soon as you move it chunks out
<Quan-Time> ideas to try and diagnose it ?
<sethk> Braz|pizza, was it an iso image file?
<Braz|pizza> yeah
<sethk> Braz|pizza, what did you burn it with?
<Braz|pizza> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/5.10/
<TehBigOne> whats a .rpm file and how do I execute it :<
<Braz|pizza> i extracted it and burned it with the windows burner
<Braz|pizza> is that bad?
<poningru> Braz|pizza: hehe yeah
<sn9> TehBigOne: rpm files are to be avoided
<Madpilot> Braz|pizza, you don't extract iso files
<Braz|pizza> oh man
<poningru> Braz|pizza: that just burns the file to the cd
<TehBigOne> oh
<sethk> Braz|pizza, not necessarily, but you have to tell the windows burner that you are dealing with an image
<poningru> not an image
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Braz|pizza about burniso
<s1gnal> I have a very nerve racking problem I hope someone can help me with. I did a new install today and while applying updates it got hung on what appears to be trying to install a new kernel. I got tired of waiting and rebooted. I started up synaptic and was greeted with an error message that dpkg did not finish correctly and to run dpkg --configure -a from a terminal window
<TehBigOne> How do I install frostwire then :<
<sethk> Braz|pizza, otherwise it thinks it's a file, and it's too dumb to look and say "hey, this is an iso"
<uberstaten> how do i get the original kernel orinoco wireless drivers?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell TehBigOne about frostwire
<poningru> s1gnal: just run that command
<TehBigOne> yes, tell me
<s1gnal> so it starts again and I am still hung while I am trying to install a new kernel, it has been this way for several hours
<Braz|pizza> sethk, what should i use?
<poningru> s1gnal: you ran that command?
<sethk> s1gnal, did you run the dpkg --configure -a command?
<poningru> oh ok
<s1gnal> yes
<sethk> Braz|pizza, nero can do it, I'm sure there are others also
<dli> Braz|pizza, when you burn your CD, try to burn with verification
<s1gnal> and I am still hung, I got as far as "Setting up linux-image" blah blah and that is where it has been for about the past 5-6 hours
<sethk> s1gnal, no errors when you run it?
<s1gnal> no, none
<Madpilot> Braz|pizza, see the pm that the bot sent you for more info
<Braz|pizza> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/9443/omgf7nb.png
<sethk> s1gnal, I would just start the install again.  the alternative is to figure out what's going on, and that can be very difficult if the system was never correct.
<s1gnal> are there logs I can look at? I'll admit I am a little lost and frustrated
<Braz|pizza> the files are on the CD...
<intelikey> this seems anti-secure to me.   a system mounted nosuid one logged in as a user can not su or sudo thus making teaching root from the users console/terminal impossable.  but if you  ssh root@localhost   and know the password you can have a root shell inside your user shell....   seems like a security hole....
<dli> Braz|pizza, did you verify data burnt? (the cd creator can do that)
<poningru> hmm that should have started the thing
<dli> Braz|pizza, it happened to me, quite often, I can only burn at a speed of 4x
<Madpilot> intelikey, there's no SSH server installed by default, remember?
<poningru> Braz|pizza: so you cant get the cd to boot?
<Braz|pizza> no
<sethk> intelikey, it's a dumb default, certainly
<intelikey> Madpilot yes and root passwd is locked by default and not mounted nosuid   madpilot  :)
<Acidic> Do the torrent programs work in text mode? Or are they purely gui?
<dj-fu> there is a console only python torrent app
<poningru> Acidic: both
<dli> intelikey, can you ssh root@localhost ?
<intelikey> i can.
<luisito> hello
<Acidic> poningru: So, basically getting one that doesn't say GUI would work.
<Madpilot> intelikey, so, there's a fair number of steps you have to go thru to create your security hole... is that really a bug, or just a user being too clever? ;)
<intelikey> dli i can login console as root.   but the passwd is 65 chars.
<poningru> Acidic: do you need a list of non gui torrent apps?
<dli> Acidic, there are text only bt clients
<luisito> I'm thinking of trying Dapper. It is very stable right now?
<dj-fu> is sshd installed by default on breezy?
<dj-fu> luisito, yes, it is.
<dj-fu> probably as stable as an unstable release would get
<sethk> luisito, it is beta.  that means don't use it if you want stable
<dli> intelikey, if you have to type a passwd, it's not a hole
<Acidic> poningru,dli: Well, i see with a cache search that there is a bittornado program there. "Bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface"
<intelikey> Madpilot hehhe   my security hole  lol    the defauld security hole is   run sudo -i   and you have the same thing.
<Acidic> might that work in a text only environment?
<poningru> luisito: its stable enough for home usage
<dli> Acidic, curses means text, I think
<poningru> yeah
<Acidic> ok
<Acidic> ill give that a try
<Acidic> thankee
<dli> Acidic, tell me whether it works
<sethk> Acidic, why do you want to run a prerelease?
<Acidic> sethk: eh?
<luisito> well, i'm not running any servers or working on linux. I really use linux to learn linux. If all my programs work well I don't have any problems to switch then.
<sethk> Acidic, sorry, wrong nick
<Acidic> sethk, no worries.. sorry :P
<sethk> luisito, then why do you want to run the unreleased version instead of the nice stable released version?
<intelikey> !autologin-ssh
<ubotu> it has been said that autologin-ssh is a script for that is posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d13057
<poningru> luisito: yes its stable enough for that
<poningru> its been stable enough for that since february
<s1gnal> omfg, I just restarted it and now it's updated. *SIGH* I've been working on this all night.... Now I know :P
<luisito> sethk, really you want to know? jeje. I want to see Xgl working. I am verydesperate to see it and try it.
<Acidic> dli: I apt-get install'd it but i can't seem to run it :/
<sethk> luisito, ok, I guess ...
<Android_D> does ubuntu come with MySQL, and ffmpeg or Berkeley MPEG encoder (mpeg_encode)?
<odin_> in what dir is X Window?
<dli> Acidic, btdownload or something?
<sethk> odin_, mostly /usr/X11
<odin_> sethk: ah, okay, thx
<poningru> Android_D: its a simple command away
<Acidic> dli, ? I did apt-get install bittornado
<s1gnal> android_d: Im not sure if they are included in the default install, but if they aren't synaptic should be able to get them for you very easily
<luisito> so, as always I have to change breezy for dapper in repositories and update/upgrade. Right?
<poningru> !tell Android_D about ffmpeg
<poningru> hmm
<odin_> sethk: is that where the includes and libraries are?
<Davey> luisito: dist-upgrade, and #ubuntu+1
<s1gnal> next question, anyone here have any experience with freenx? Is there a pre-compiled .deb package?
<Android_D> s1gnal: excuse my ignorance, by what is synaptic?
<poningru> Android_D: an apt-get frontend
<Acidic> is that not a way of using apt-get?
<Android_D> my linux box is not connected to the net either, will that cause a problem?
<poningru> Android_D: hehe yeah
<luisito> Davey, oh ok. thx!
<s1gnal> ^^^what poningru said
<Android_D> uargh. alright
<Android_D> packages.ubuntu.com should have what I need though?
<dj-fu> apt-get is smarter
<sn9> Android_D: manually istalling
<dli> Acidic, try, /usr/bin/bittorrent-curses
<Android_D> yeah
<Android_D> manual install, since i don't have ubuntu connected to the net
<sn9> Android_D: manually installing packages is not for the faint of heart
<Acidic> dli: nope
<Android_D> well, I have manually installed my webcam package and gcc-3.4 ...
<farous> Android_D: they just want to say that dependencies might be hell. apt-get take care of that for you
<sn9> Android_D: you're obviously on the 'net now, so why don't you connect your ubuntu box?
<farous> Android_D: so it would be easier just to hook ubuntu box to the net
<dli> Acidic, you can use "dpkg -c " to view the contents of a .deb, "cd /var/cache/apt/archives/", and check the .deb
<Android_D> sn9: I had troubles getting my onboard network card to connect with ubuntu
<Android_D> sn9: and I don't have a router, so switching the line back and forth is a pain
<sn9> Android_D: what mobo?
<Acidic> dli: i have the contents on my screen, what should i do with them
<Android_D> sn9: can't remember off the top of my head, but it is the one that comes with a ShuttleX system
<dli> Acidic, try to pipe it to "|grep bin" , or to "|less"
<dli> Acidic, like, "dpkg -c foo.deb|grep bin"
<Acidic> to find the placement?
<luisito> ahem!! all my personal files in my home folder will remain untouched after my dapper upgrade, right?
<Acidic> hmm
<Acidic> i see a few things in /usr/bin/
<Madpilot> luisito, they should, yes
<Madpilot> luisito, backups might be a good idea, though - stuff happens.
<dli> Acidic, then, you got them :)
<atomx> anyone got a sec to help me troubleshoot my e1000 net card?  (obviously it works since I'm chatting here but it's really flaky)
<luisito> Madpilot, ok.
<Acidic> dli :they are obscure names unfortunately
<odin_> how can I scan my system for a certain file?
<intelikey> find
<odin_> that simple, huh?
<_jason2> odin_: find, locate, place > search in the menu
<dli> Acidic, if they are in /usr/bin/, you can try to run them
<Luke> anyone know any good apts to add audio to a video file?
<banane> man find first,then you will get it
<intelikey> odin_  find </base/dir> -name <filename>
<Android_D> sn9: I think it is an issue with my realtek network adapter actually
<blind> heh.. can someone help me run GTA on an ubuntu install? i got it installed, but it doesn't wanna run (running with wine)
<dli> odin_, to find filename "odin" in /usr, try "find /usr -type f -name odin"
<sn9> Android_D: oh, it's realtek? that shouldn't be any trouble
<Acidic> dli: heh, there are many "runnables" but none of them seem to just run and download a .torrent file :/
<sn9> Android_D: just look for '8139too' in lsmod
<atomx> i think that my e1000 is somehow booting up trying to find an IPv6 router and that no worky :)  I can modprobe -r it (and modprobe to reload it) and it works fine, but by that point a buncha dependant processes have failed
<Android_D> sn9: yeah, I have done all that
<sn9> was it there?
<Android_D> sn9: I am sure it is something simple, I just haven't had the chance to look at it because of school. but I am done now so...
<Android_D> yeah, it is there
<dli> Acidic, can you /msg me? I will check the list for you. sorry, I'm not running ubuntu myself
<sn9> Android_D: recently had trouble with a realtek onboard nic. flashing the bios fixed it
<intelikey> odin_ it's a good idea to   man find    first.   there are a lot of options   and you can use wild cards  like    find . -name .*rc -exec . {} \;     that would resourse all your rc files..   it's a very powerful tool.
<Android_D> sn9: hmm. good call. I might just do that
<Acidic> dli: um.. how do i become "registered"
<dli> Acidic, verify again
<odin_> intelikey: using the Search for Files tool worked, but apparently non of the libXext files that have come up are what I want for some reason...
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<Acidic> dli: with nickserv?
<dli> Acidic, yes
<intelikey> odin_ may i ask 'why you are searching for a file'   ?
<`Acidic> dli: got it
<floppyears> hi rsync is giving the following error: any ideas on why?
<floppyears> rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/Users/jose/Music/myMusic/bebe/Pafuera Telara?as" failed: Invalid argument (22)
<banane> list
<odin_> intelikey:  trying to install kiso, need to direct it to X, but when I do it says it can't find a valid libXext file
<floppyears> anybody ?
<odin_> intelikey:  I've tried both /etc/X11 and /usr/lib
<vladuz976> is there any benefit using getmail over fetchmail?
<intelikey> libxext-dev - X11 miscellaneous extensions library (development headers)
<intelikey> maybe install that odin_
<atomx> ok how about can anyone tell me where to look up what "error -5" is in the dmesg log when its probing?
<odin_> intelikey: what, install libXext?  I think it's suppose to be a file I already have
<sn9> floppyears: you can't specify a wildcard during creation
<odin_> or should already have
<floppyears> sn9: that's the name of the directory
<intelikey> dmesg doesn't "porbe" atomx, so while what is probing ?
<sn9> floppyears: then use a backslash
<intelikey> odin_ read my two posts between yours above
<Android_D> if i need to have the mysql development installation, would the mysql-admin package do the trick?
<floppyears> sn9: oh, I am doing rysnc over a whole directory and one of the subdirectories
<floppyears> happens to have a ? in its name
<odin_> intelikey:  oh, sorry, missed that
<intelikey> :)
<fid|away> so why is firefox slower than molasis in ubuntu?
<sn9> floppyears: rename it at the other end
<intelikey> cause ff is worthless ?
<fid> hrmmmm
<sn9> ff is faster than opera
<Flannel> fid: ipv6
<Flannel> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<intelikey> dillo man dillo.    or links2 -g
<floppyears> sn9: is there any way to do it other than rename it ? I have a lot of files that have ? in their names :(
<sn9> not to put ?'s in names in the first place
<intelikey> name\?blah\?
<sn9> it usually comes from improper filesystem encoding
<Cooner750> Is there any form of TV tuner software for Ubuntu?
<sharpy> Cooner750, freevo
<sharpy> Cooner750, mythtv
<DBO> Cooner750, you will need IVTV for those
* Cooner750 takes note of programs, and shuts down Windows
<intelikey> shuting down Windows sounds like a good idea to me  :)
<ocult> somebody here use gdesklets ?
<DBO> I prefer to let it BSOD
<DBO> its faster
<TeamCanada|Silen> what's the cmd to output a user's uid and gid?
<DBO> erm... well you could "cat /etc/passwd | grep <username>" hehehe
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, id TeamCanada|Silen
<DBO> oh right
<TeamCanada|Silen> thank you soo much
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, "id" also shows your groups
<DBO> id
<DBO> oops
<axisys> where can i ask ubuntu offtopic questions?
<DBO> #ubuntu-offtopic
<axisys> DBO: thnx
<Mark987> dapper is brown, oh so brown. WAY too much brown in there... did i mention all the brown?
<Quan-Time> i cant see you over the brown sorry. heh ;)
<Mark987> lol
<sn9> Mark987: more brown than breezy?
<DBO> Mark987, yes, quite so, I prefer blue, oh so much blue, I cant hear myself over the blue
<Mark987> don't recall how breezy was, sry
<TeamCanada|Silen> to make something run in the background I type & at the end?
<DBO> after a space
<TeamCanada|Silen> k
<hindley> surely this is why there are themes; if you don't like the brown, change it?
<sn9> TeamCanada|Silen: unless you're using sudo
<Mark987> you can be sure i already have :)
<intelikey> TeamCanada|Silen echo $UID   but i don't know about the group
<DBO> sn9, yeah, asking for passwords in the background doesnt work well =P
<fid> has anyone used switchfox here?
<DBO> sn9, but you can do it after a sudo -s, then do the command
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, if you want it to run at background, without being killed even after logout, try nohup
<sn9> DBO: use sudo -b
<fid> swiftfox i mean not switchfox
<DBO> sn9, me too lazy to man sudo when my method works =P
<sn9> DBO: too lazy to spawn a shell when -b works
<dli> DBO, I always enable root passwd as soon as possible
<DBO> sn9, touche
<TeamCanada|Silen> how do I rm more than one filename?
<intelikey> TeamCanada|Silen there is probably a shorter way but   this works for gid info
<intelikey> grep "`groups | cut -d' ' -f1`" /etc/group
<sn9> DBO: -b is like &
<_jason2> TeamCanada|Silen: rm file1 file2...
<TeamCanada|Silen> thanks
<DBO> sn9, yes, thank you=)
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, I suggest you to rm files in nautilus :) rm is just to risky
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, s/to/too/g
<TeamCanada|Silen> I'm CLI
<intelikey> you can | cut -d':' -f3  the end of that to get just the number if you need to TeamCanada|Silen
<intelikey> grep "`groups | cut -d' ' -f1`" /etc/group | cut -d':' -f3
<Quan-Time> now to test my new monitor setup. if im not back in 5 mins ive broken somethin
<woodwizzle> Is it possible to convert a HDD from one filesystem to another without destroying the data?
<Quan-Time> HOLY CRAP STICKS !!! IVE GOT 3 MONITORS WORKING !!!!!
<TeamCanada|Silen> dont think so wood
<intelikey> if quan=time is not back in five minutes what are we supposed to do?    send out a  redirect  for him ?
<TeamCanada|Silen> he's already back
<TeamCanada|Silen> you're too slow
<Flannel> woodwizzle: you'd have to copy the data, and copy it back.
<DBO> Quan-Time, with different images?
<alcor_user> 
<Quan-Time> DBO, mouse slides across all 3
<Android_D> I need to install the mysql header files. how is this accomplished?
<DBO> Quan-Time, niiiiice =)
<woodwizzle> Flannel: darn, thats what I thought
<Quan-Time> and i can load up things independantly
<Flannel> woodwizzle: well, I suppose you wouldn't need to copy it back, per sey.  So, if you had twice the space as the data, you'd be fine.  Well, you could get by with smaller amounts, if you did it piece wise.
<woodwizzle> is it possible to write to NTFS in ubuntu?
<Quan-Time> DBO, yer.. ive had linux for about 2hrs now... so ive done well ;)
<fredcox> hi
<hindley> three different display adapters, quan time?
<dli> alcor_user, english only, please
<Flannel> woodwizzle: no.
<TeamCanada|Silen> next question, why do you have/need 3 monitors?
<_jason2> woodwizzle: not safe
<Flannel> TeamCanada|Silen: screen real estate is precious.
<intelikey> woodwizzle it is possable, it is not safe.
<Quan-Time> hindley, 7800GTX and 6200
<alcor_user> hi
<woodwizzle> Crud, I'm in a predicament
<hindley> cool
<alcor_user> dli hi
<Quan-Time> 7800gtx has a samsung LCD (centre) and a sharp TV (to the right) and the 6200 has a sony 19" crt on the far left
<fredcox> am very crazy
<fredcox> from brazil
<woodwizzle> I have only one pc that supports SATA. and I have a windows drive in there, and another drive with data on a reiserfs filesystem
<TeamCanada|Silen> different monitors would piss me off
<dli> alcor_user, no hi, just ask your questions about ubuntu, people will try to help
<TeamCanada|Silen> ;P
<Flannel> TeamCanada|Silen: if you have two monitors, it cuts down on eye strain.
<Quan-Time> uh huh.. i just realised i cant drag things from screen to screen.. i think i nede to impliment twinview to do that
<woodwizzle> I need to either move the data to the windows drive, or convert it to vfat so windows and linux can see it =(
<intelikey> woodwizzle write support for vfat (fat32)   you can have a partition that M$ and linux both have full access to.
<TeamCanada|Silen> just use multiple desktops
<Flannel> woodwizzle: or burn it to a CD and sneakernet it.
<woodwizzle> But increases neck strain =)
<fredcox> i am ubuntu user
<DBO> woodwizzle, you can read NTFS files in linux, you cannot convert NTFS to FAT32 without serious risk of data corruption
<fredcox> ubuntu user crazy
<woodwizzle> Flannel: I'm talking gigs and gigs though
<Quan-Time> hmm,, i can load things up, but yer, not drag them from window to window.. not THAT big of an issue.. but ill sort it
<Flannel> woodwizzle: so, burn to a DVD ;)
<alcor_user> dli can i ask about xhat ?
<woodwizzle> I don't have that many dvds
<Flannel> woodwizzle: another thing would be ftp it
<dli> alcor_user, what is xhat?
<Flannel> setup an ftp server on teh linux one (since it's easier to have an ftp server on linux) and then download it all to the windows one.
<woodwizzle> Flannel: I can't ftp it because there is no linux on the drive. just data
<Flannel> woodwizzle: erm, you could use a liveCD
<alcor_user> dli sorry xchat
<DBO> woodwizzle, do you have spare HDD space in linux?
<poochie> hello
<dli> alcor_user, just ask :(
<fredcox> i am nothing about linux
<slavik> no more beagle for me
<fredcox> but
<Quan-Time> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a122/nonichan/DSCF0408.jpg <-- the setup (thats a winxp setup tho. but you get the idea)
<woodwizzle> Flannel... hmm ok I could use the liveCD to ftp it to another box.... i'm gonna need to add another HDD to the other box to make room, but that might work! thanks
<Flannel> Quan-Time: you've even got a cupholder!
<TeamCanada|Silen> you need a new keyboard
<TeamCanada|Silen> badly
<hindley> coopers green.. that'll do it to you every time ;)
<poochie> im thinking about setting up linux again... ive tried a few times and was only able to get my 9800 pro working once. i was wondering if anyone knows of any completely step-by-step guides to doing it?
<Quan-Time> hey, nothing wrong with the old IBM model M
<Quan-Time> its possibly older than you ;)
<Quan-Time> 1988
<slavik> poochie: tons
<Quan-Time> poochie, still on ati ?
<slavik> Quan-Time: 1988 called, they want their kb back
<Quan-Time> ati = pain
<TeamCanada|Silen> is that a steelpad?
<poochie> no kidding
<poochie> :(
<dli> poochie, what is 9800 pro?
<intelikey> Quan-Time showing your age there ?
* slavik has ati with 3d ...
<fredcox> i am crazy for ubuntu
<poochie> ati card dli
<Quan-Time> heh.. im fairly old.. well not really
<TeamCanada|Silen> 9800 is ati
<fredcox> ubuntu is my live
<fredcox> :0
<fredcox> yessssssssssssssss
<alcor_user> dli i want to set xchat scripts .what can i do ?
<poochie> anyways the only thing keeping me from going back to linux is worrying about having a guide to installing the drivers that actually works
<dli> poochie, oh :( can you use the "ati" driver from xorg?
<s1gnal> ubuntu is the best distro I have ever used, hands down. I dumped Gentoo for this
<TeamCanada|Silen> I dumped my wife for this
<xXxGhostyToastyx> why
<fredcox> eu usava slack
<Madpilot> poochie, ATI 9800 should be easy to install drivers for
<Madpilot> !ati
<slavik> s1gnal: maybe because we aren't pokemon named "RTFM"?
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<fredcox> depois mudei para ubuntu
<Quan-Time> quake3 is WAY WAY chuggy.. it displays, but its just crap.. like 5 frames a sec.. anyone know a way for me to diagnose the issue ?
<Madpilot> fredcox, English here, please
<sharpy> s1gnal, i dumped slackware for debian and ubuntu. I was sick of compiling from source and dependency nightmare.
<fredcox> ok
<s1gnal> slavik: lol maybe so
<DBO> slavik, speak for yourself, DBO is only 4 letters away from RTFM
<TeamCanada|Silen> Quan, put in the windows XP disc and reboot
<slavik> DBO: how so?
<s1gnal> sharpy: I agree, it seems like something was always broke, I constantly had my hands in it
<fredcox> DB2
<dli> alcor_user, I don't know :( I don't user scripts in xchat
<DBO> slavik, well you replace the D with an R, the B with a T, the O with a F, and add an M
<hindley> ati haven't released drivers for x.org 7.0 yet afaik
<fredcox> anyone have how to?
<fredcox> db2?
<slavik> I can say that aout my name ...
<poningru> hindley: they did
<poningru> recently
<alcor_user> dli thinks
<cobelloy> hi there anyone use wine + DVD decrypter, DVD shrink ?
<TeamCanada|Silen> english is the natural language of the human
<intelikey>  Mem usage: 60.2/185.9 MB (32%)
* hindley should go check then
<poningru> ~few weeks ago
<DBO> slavik, stop poking holes in the logic of my jokes
<poningru> TeamCanada|Silen: go troll somewhere else
<sharpy> s1gnal, ubuntu works wonders on this olde laptop. 850 mhz P3 128 meg ram and a tiny ATI Mach364 8 meg video card.
<DBO> =P
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<dli> TeamCanada|Silen, you shut up :(
<Quan-Time> TeamCanada|Silen, i COULD do that. but you see, im not a retard.. i wanted to move away from winxp
<poningru> ops: troll needs cleaning up TeamCanada|Silen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<TeamCanada|Silen> I got flamed 3 times within 7 seconds
* TeamCanada|Silen was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
<s1gnal> sharpy: not bad, I have a similar laptop, I may try it on there as well
<dli> Quan-Time, no point in running windows for me :) and I have none here
<poningru> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> poningru:
* TeamCanada|Silen commits suicide
<Quan-Time> hmm... i still cant get it working smooth.. ideas ?
<dli> Quan-Time, ubuntu is now quite easy to start with
<Quan-Time> dli, yup.. tis nice
<dli> Quan-Time, which part?
<sharpy> s1gnal, it runs KDE 3.5 just fine... it's not bloated like most users think. KDE has come a long way.
<cobelloy> hi there anyone use wine + DVD decrypter, DVD shrink ?
<Quan-Time> used mdk10 about 2 years ago.. was ok.. but had ati back then.. took AGES...
<intelikey> sure, killing your self, that will teach them.......
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<slavik> Quan-Time: don't install beagle ...
<blind> Any FREE alternative to Cedega?
<Quan-Time> dli, q3 wont run smooth. its like 5fps.. all jerky and stuff
<sharpy> blind, wine
<slavik> blind: the original? WINE
<blind> it's not working for gta3 :\
<cobelloy> I have a Q about wine...
<slavik> Quan-Time: get native q3
<sharpy> this is not the wine channel.
<s1gnal> sharpy: I have not tried KDE under ubuntu yet, that is what I have always used in the past, but I am quite happy with gnome atm :)
<cobelloy> wine on ubuntu...
<slavik> cobelloy: what's your question?
<blind> there's actually a wine channel? hm. -joins-
<Quan-Time> slavik, i got the q3 linux point release
<dli> Quan-Time, "glxinfo|head"
<Quan-Time> and i have the original
<blind> there's no one in #wine :\
<blind> and no topic.
<dli> Quan-Time, do you have glx and direct rendering?
<cobelloy> installed wine + dvd shrink, dvd decrypter, worked fine - now not working...
<dli> Quan-Time, how man fps do you get with "glxgears"
<blind> cobelloy, this is not the wine channel.
<blind> gosh.
<sharpy> s1gnal, nice. :-) I used to use GNOME. Then tried KDE and that was it 4 me.
<cobelloy> yes - so Ive been told...
<Madpilot> blind, #wine-hq, I think
<slavik> cobelloy: that is as uninformative as you can get ...
<Quan-Time> dli, where will it output fps with glxgears ? back in the term ?
<sn9> blind: there is CedegaCVS
<blind> no one there, either, Madpilot
<slavik> sharpy: I'm opposite of you
<Quan-Time> woh.... glxgears = running SLOW
<cobelloy> its all I got - I havent changed anything...
<slavik> #WINEHQ
<dli> Quan-Time, sorry, I hate ubuntu hacking :( try "glxgears -printfps"
<slavik> oops, sorry
<slavik> glxinfo|grep direct
<Madpilot> blind, #winehq (no dash in it)
<s1gnal> sharpy: I may do that in the near future, I'm just trying to get this new box running and then I'll probably use both
<dli> Quan-Time, or, "glxgears --printfps"
<Quan-Time> 11fps
<Quan-Time> not health (:
<slavik> woah
<fid> man anyone running firefox as their default browser should check out SwiftFox, it runs so much faster than standard build of firefox
<dli> Quan-Time, I suppose you are not running an ancient machine
<Android_D> would anybody be able to hook me up with a copy of mysql.h
<slavik> fid: are you selling swiftfox?
<slavik> Android_D: ask synaptic ;)
<Quan-Time> dli, amd64 X2 4400+ 7800GTX (and its water cooled and clocked hard)
<Android_D> yeah, how?
<slavik> !info mysql.h
<Quan-Time> this system is no slouch ;)
<slavik> Madpilot: what's the command for files?
<fid> no i just found it and i'm totally impressed
<slavik> fid: then meh
<dli> Quan-Time, I see, nvidia, right?
<Madpilot> slavik, command for files where?
<fid> was kinda bummed out when I switched to ubuntu and wanted firefox but it was slow as crap
<fid> hah
<Quan-Time> dli, true :)
<poningru> fid: or just get the trunk...
<poningru> firefox 3.0
<slavik> Madpilot: like !info but to show the package that provides a file
<dli> Quan-Time, you need to set up the nvidia binary driver
<Quan-Time> someone gave me a command before, glxinfo |grep somethin somethin
<Madpilot> slavik, hmm... !file?
<slavik> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<slavik> heh
<slavik> !file mysql.h
<cobelloy> so where do I find a wine channel then?
<Quan-Time> binary driver you say...
<dli> Quan-Time, yes
<slavik> says package :(
<Madpilot> cobelloy, #winehq
<blind> Thanks, Madpilot.
<slavik> !bit
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, slavik
<dli> Quan-Time, to get full glx support and 3D
<slavik> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Android_D> !file mysql.h
<Android_D> !info mysql.h
<Quan-Time> uh ok.. i did taht before.. but yer, i have an idea.. ill try somethin...
<Fujitsu> !find mysql.h
<Quan-Time> might even get twinview working :)
<intelikey> i have a panel tht i want to remove... but i don't see any way to move or remove it...  ?
<slavik> !find mysql.h
<Android_D> !find mysql.h
<Fujitsu> Wait a moment!
<Fujitsu> ubotu's updating, and will take a while to search.
<Android_D> :( sorry
<cobelloy> o-one is answering there
<poningru> stop
<poningru> jeez
<luciano> the middlemouse doesn't work in my firefox 1.5.can anbody help me ?
<Madpilot> folks - the bot can talk to you in PM if you want to hunt for things!
<cobelloy> i mean no-one
<poningru> cobelloy: follow what Madpilot said
<poningru> #winehq
<poningru> oh sorry
<poningru> nm
<dli> Quan-Time, if you couldn't get it work, you may try the driver from nvidia.com
<cobelloy> yes - no-one is answering there
<Quan-Time> i have (had) nvidia-glx and im swapping to nvidia-settings
<Quan-Time> its one or the other it seems...
<dli> Quan-Time, you need the nvidia kernel module
<cobelloy> there are 105 ppl listed but none are talking
<cobelloy> at winehq
<Quan-Time> dli, explain please
<odin_> does anybody know how to use cdrdao?
<poningru> yeah I see that
<dli> Quan-Time, find linux-restricted-modules-386 (or linux-restricted-modules-686 linux-restricted-modules-k7 if you are running the 686 or k7 kernel) in the list and mark it for installation the same way as before.
<cius> how would I go about setting the monitor refresh rate when in gdm?
<dli> Quan-Time, that's from the nvidia wiki
<poningru> odin_: just use a front end for cdrdao
<TeamCanada|Silen> how do I change a user's group?
<slavik> rofl, gigabyte kt400
<poningru> ...
<dli> cius, I think you can set them in gnome after login, or in "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<odin_> pongingru: like what?
<poningru> like gnome-baker, k3b etc.
<Android_D> I think I need to get  mysql-devel, which synaptic doesn't have
<cius> dli, I changed it in my screen resolution dialogue and made sure to check the "make these the default settings" box, my desktop is now fine, but gdm is still messed up
<Quan-Time> dli, yer i have that
<Quan-Time> 2 secs restarting X
<slavik> libmysql++-dev
<odin_> pongingru:  but I don't want to use cdrdao to burn a cd, but to rip an image cd; does k3b have that capability as well?
<dli> cius, gdm, okay, do that in "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<TeamCanada|Silen> !tell TeamCanada|Silen about grounding
<poningru> what do you mean rip an image cd?
<poningru> odin_: as in take the images from a cd?
<odin_> poningru:  yeah
<GTroy> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<poningru> what format is the cd in? or does it just have images in the cd?
<odin_> poningru:  no, not images; the cd is an image cd, like one made by a .iso or .img image file
<poningru> oh gotcha
<poningru> hehe gotcha
<sn9> odin_: all CDs are image CDs
* slavik wonders what happens when windows users try gentoo and seek help in the channel
<odin_> poningru:  anyways, I want to rip the files off into .bin format
<fredcox> ok
<poningru> odin_: hold on I remember a prog
<fredcox> i am crazy
<fredcox> but
<fid> Can anyone recommend a better irc client than xchat?
<poningru> let me try and find it
<fredcox> i am like linux
<poningru> fid: chatzilla?
<slavik> fid: gaim
<ic56> TeamCanada|Silen: "sudo vipw" and change the 4th colon-separated field to the desired value.
<sn9> odin_: cdrdao will do that
<odin_> poningru:  just so long as it isn't kiso, I've spent the last hour trying to install that sucker
<luisito> fid, try konversation
<fid> hrmmm
<_jason> fid: irssi if you want terminal
<fid> ya if i wanted terminal i would rock bitchX
<fid> hah
<odin_> sn9:  yeah, I know, but how?  I can't figure out how to use it
<sn9> poningru: no way chatzilla can ever beat xchat
<luisito> fid, but I think Xchat do the work very well
<fid> ya xchat is ok
<fredcox> Xchat is broken
<fredcox> BitchX is always
<fid> I wish they would have made a version of XircOn for linux
<fredcox> full
<fredcox> the best = bitchx
<fid> hah
<odin_> sn9:  I tried using cdrdao read-cd, but then it asked for a missing toc-file
<poningru> odin_: I think it is gnome-baker
<sn9> odin_: you have to name the file
<poningru> hold on
<odin_> sn9:  read-cd is suppose to default to data.bin
<romulo> yo
<romulo> =)
<sn9> odin_: no, that's for the .bin file
<fredcox> putz
<sn9> odin_: .bin is useless without .cue or .toc
<fredcox> crazys
<Cooner750> How do I change the resolution of the login manager screen? It seems to be stuck at a 60Hz refresh
<crunchyfish> i've been trying to install ubuntu for three days now :(
<poningru> whats the default cd burning software supposed to be for breezy?
<fredcox> i am very crazy for lainux
<romulo> poningru, nautilus cdburner, k3b or gnomebaker i believe =P
<fredcox> muito louco
<dli> crunchyfish, oh, you can get help here
<odin_> sn9:  okay, does it matter what filename do I use, or just anything.toc?
<poningru> fredcox: we get it, you can go yell about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> hmm
<fredcox> oks
<fredcox> ok
<sn9> odin_: whatever. it's the .bin filename that matters
<odin_> sn9: k, thanks
<crunchyfish> i've downloaded both the 32 and 64 bit versions, ran md5 checks to make sure they were intact. i burned the 64 bit version once and the 32 bit version three times at speeds ranging from 1x to 40x.
<fredcox> thanks
<fredcox> sorry
<crunchyfish> when i try to install from any of those it will copy the files, reboot, and then freeze between 70-80%
<sn9> odin_: .bin files cannot be renamed
<dr_claw> what is a good fire wall for breezy
<poningru> np
<poningru> its cool
<crunchyfish> when i try to install with acpi turned off it says it cannot copy all the files
<fredcox> i am like k3b
<fredcox> the best
<crunchyfish> i downloaded the dapper drake beta and tried booting the live cd to install from there, but as soon as the desktop comes up the pc freezes for a few moments and then reboots
<Auska> ok Quan-Time here on wifes computer.. that didnt work
<romulo> fredcox, i like k3b, but prefer gnomebaker
<crunchyfish> i tried that in graphical safe mode and regular
<dli> crunchyfish, after it freezes, can you reboot the new installation from hard drive?
<Auska> [EE]  nvidia unknown device..
<poningru> crunchyfish: do you already have breazy installed?
<poningru> if so why not just do an update?
<cius> dli, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixed my problem, thanks
<poningru> nalioth arr?
<romulo> Auska, the problem i think is just your drivers for nvidia
<fredcox> yes
<crunchyfish> when i try to do that, dli, it says that the installation didn't finish and suggests i try it again. i found my way to a command prompt once by accident but i had no idea what to do from there
<crunchyfish> no poningru
<crunchyfish> that's what i wanted to do :(
<poningru> oh nm
<fredcox> nvidia funfs coool
<romulo> Auska, you should install from console and install manually the nvidia drivers, the updated ones on repositories
<Auska> so i need to find my active device name and update my xorg.conf file ??
<dli> cius, it's a magic command you should remember for good
<fid_> yay for bitchx
<romulo> Auska, im supposing u have only one vga card
<sn9> crunchyfish: apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<dr_claw> How do i unpack a tar?
<romulo> Auska,how many do you own?
<poningru> crunchyfish: you can install without booting into the live cd
<poningru> crunchyfish: in the menu there is an option to just install
<Cooner750> anyone?
<romulo> Auska, sorry
<crunchyfish> oh, i guess i should try that then. i anticipated i'd have the same problem i had with breezy during text-only installation
<romulo> Auska,it was not for you, it was for crunchyfish
<fredcox> you are experts in ubuntu
<Auska> romulo: well, i got 2 cards in that machine, 3 monitors
<poningru> Cooner750: sorry missed you but can you repeat?
<romulo> Auska, wow
<dli> crunchyfish, could be some filesystem problem, did you try another file system?
<Auska> i HAD it working, but glxgears was saying 11fps.. and games were super slow
<sn9> Cooner750: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<romulo> Auska, well i dunnno waht your really rpoblem is, care to repeat?
<crunchyfish> dli, do you mean other than ext3? i've just been letting the installer autopartition and format a blank space on my drive
<romulo> Auska,nvidia not working?
<Cooner750> again? I already did that once
<dli> crunchyfish, it happens sometimes, I suggest you to manually (or semi-manually) part the disk, and choose jfs/reiserfs instead of ext3
<Auska> i changed from (in synapsis) nvidia-glx to nvidia-setting (changing uninstalled the glx one) and when i went to startx it cant find the device, says nvidia is not valid (i assume its reading the name in xorg,conf)
<crunchyfish> thanks dli, i'll give that a try right now
<dli> crunchyfish, not sure whether it would work, but it worth a try
<dr_claw> How do i transfer mp3s from one computer to the next?
<romulo> anyone here knows if the solution for "no inittab file found" message does have a good solution and if just replace the /etc/inittab works?
<Auska> so need to find the exact device name, and i can fix it.. just dont know how to list / find it
<romulo> Auska,install xorg-driver-nvidia i believe
<romulo> and it should be all fine
<Auska> umm, i dont get what you mean by that
<Auska> install ?? apt-get ?
<romulo> Auska, try sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-nvidia
<poningru> Auska: yeah
<romulo> Auska, using what? breezy, dapper?
<Auska> gotcha.. ill try.
<Auska> dapper
<romulo> so it just seems that
<dli> romulo, that's very bad :( check whether /etc/inittab is really missing
<fid_> is dapper the beta version?
<fid_> like the newest beta?
<romulo> i believe you will also need the kernel module for nvidia
<romulo> dli, i think fsck removed it
<romulo> after i fsck'ed the disk, it didnt boot anymore
<romulo> im on the winblows install now
<Auska> "failed to load module nvidia. module does not exist"
<romulo> cause i need to solve some personal problems first, wich requires the pc working
<dli> romulo, you can boot livecd, run apt-get with chroot :)
<romulo> Auska, the module nvidia should be in kernel package
<romulo> dli, yep
<romulo> dli will do
<romulo> but cant now
<xxmel0nxx> hi
<romulo> Auska, try apt-cache search nvidia
<Cooner750> Why wont my 'default sound device' setting stay set?
<Auska> kk, how i install / get it ?
<Auska> romulo
<romulo> Auska, see if it shows something about linux-image- your -kernel-version and modules
<tritium> Auska: do you have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) installed?
<dli> romulo, I think the package is init-scripts
<romulo> to check your kernel version, perform uname -r
<sn9> dli: /etc/inittab isn't part of any pkg
<romulo> yeah thats one
<cobelloy> hey - I cant open a root terminal anymore - it starts then dissapears
<Auska> tritium yer i do (from memory)
<xxmel0nxx> any one can help me? I can't reboot my ubuntu box, it ask for  root password each time I try to reboot
<romulo> sn9, anyway if i boot a live cd i can copy inittab from there
<cobelloy> I had a nautilu script to open root terminal in a folder too that doesnt work now
<dli> sn9, really? ask for a copy here :) you can send him yours
<slavik> xxmel0nxx: do you sudo reboot?
<tritium> Auska: which architecture?  What's the output of "uname -r"?
<sn9> i can't dcc from this machine
<Auska> 2.6.15-21.386
<slavik> dapper
<cobelloy> hey - I cant open a root terminal anymore - it starts then dissapears
<romulo> Auska, is restricted for 15-21.386 installed?
<xxmel0nxx> slavik: sudo reboot, or in gnome
<romulo> Auska, try sudo modprobe nvidia and watch what ahppens
<dli> sn9, it's a text file, you can use pastebin
<Auska> romulo: i think, how i check ?
<tritium> Auska: sudo apt-get install linux-386 to be sure
<romulo> Auska, if nothing happens, check the tail of your dmesg
<romulo> Auska, check the package name in apt and try to install it
<slavik> xxmel0nxx: what happens when you do that in terminal?
<xxmel0nxx> slavik: it always ask for root pasword after switching to runlevel 6 and sending the  TERM signa
<xxmel0nxx> slavik: same
<slavik> hmm, interesting
<Auska> tritium: already latest ver
<xxmel0nxx> slavik: I can halt without a problem, but I can't reboot if I don't type the password, it is the same as If I swhitch to single user
<slavik> just press enter
<Auska> tail of dmesg ? i dont get it
<slavik> well, sudo always asks for your password
<tritium> Auska: then you should have the nvidia module, as linux-386 depends on (and hence installs) linux-restricted-modules-386
<cobelloy> I cant open a root terminal anymore - it starts then dissapears, can anyone help me?
<slavik> Auska: where do you find a tail on an animal?
<slavik> cobelloy: you don't need a root terminal, use sudo
<romulo> tritium, it can be blacklisted
<romulo> =P
<Auska> is said animal a worm or a snake ?
<sn9> dli, romulo: http://pastebin.com/689854
<dj-fu> sudo doesn't always ask for a password, it caches for a few minutes, it can also be configured to not ask for a password (i.e; giving your user seamless admin privs)
<slavik> Auska: a four legged animal
<cobelloy> thats not the pont
<romulo> Auska, to find a tail on animal, cat animal | tail :D
<dli> romulo, does ubuntu have the package, sys-apps/sysvinit ?
<tritium> romulo: what's your point?
<cobelloy> point
<slavik> romulo: rofl
<slavik> Auska: tail is always in the back ...
<romulo> tritium, my point is, it could be not modprob'ing the nvidia module because it could be blacklisted
<cobelloy> slavik - it worked yesterday, now it wont come up
<slavik> cobelloy: use sudo ...
<Auska> i know that.. was a joke.
<tritium> romulo: he said he couldn't modprobe it manually
<slavik> cobelloy: you shouldn't need a root terminal
<cobelloy> I don't think it is the only problem
<dj-fu> slavik, don't try and bully him, some people prefer root terminals
<romulo> thanks dli
<slavik> Auska: what do you think a tail of a text would be?
<cobelloy> no I don't but my system is broken...
<dli> romulo, you found the package?
<cobelloy> wether I want to use it or not it should work
<slavik> dj-fu: in ubuntu, there is no root ... much like the spoon ;)
<intelikey> dj-fu> sudo doesn't always ask for a password, it caches for a few minutes, it can also be configured to not ask for a password (i.e; giving your user seamless admin privs) <--- that would be the PERFECT argument against sudo   imo.
<romulo> dli wich one?
<_jason> cobelloy: pastebin the script so we can see what it does please
<dli> romulo, sysvinit
<cobelloy> nothing takes place
<slavik> intelikey: 5min I think the docs said :D
<Auska> umm, i just cant startx it throws [EE]  failed to load module "nvidia" (module dosent exist, 0)
<dj-fu> slavik, there IS root. I have enabled it. I also have my user configured so it doesn't ask for a sudo password.
<slavik> Auska: you need to install the module
<_jason> cobelloy: I mean the source, so we can read it
<cobelloy> I click root terminal, it thinks for a moment, then nothing
<tritium> Auska: what does "modinfo nvidia" say?
<romulo> Auska, dmesg | tail and pastebin that please
<dj-fu> intelikey, seamless admin privs are not always good - i break things because I can fix them
<slavik> dj-fu: as far as ubuntu is concerned, there is no root ...
<romulo> after a modprobe nvidia
<cobelloy> i dont understand - how do I get it?
<dj-fu> slavik, excuse me? I run ubuntu. I have root. it's about choice
<dr_claw> How do i transfer mp3s from one computer to the next?
<romulo> i use root too
<tritium> Auska: don't paste it here.  If you get info back, then just append "nvidia" to the end of /etc/modules
<romulo> hate sudo
<slavik> dj-fu: nevermind then ... you don't get the point
<intelikey> dj-fu ever uninstall passwd on a system ?
<_jason> cobelloy: should be in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<gpm> hey everyone, i'm trying to install clearlooks-quicksilver (from http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1213), but when i select the theme, it just turns to the default theme. is there a newer version of clearlooks i need to get? i'm on dapper
<Auska> tritium: it throws a whole lot of parm; NVreg_stuffstuff
<dj-fu> intelikey, haven't tried that one, lol.
<tritium> Auska: good!  Just do as I mentioned above
<dj-fu> slavik, please, explain your point to me
<romulo> Auska, looks like the module is ok.
<romulo> must be missing the xorg module.
<romulo> nto the kernel one
<cobelloy> oh you mean my open as root script?
<romulo> Auska, installed xorg-driver-nvidia?
<tritium> it's probably just not loaded, Auska
<slavik> dj-fu: ubuntu is not gentoo ... ubuntu is for users, not hackers. users shouldn't need root
<dj-fu> cobelloy, alt+f2, gksudo gnome-terminal
<MistaED> gpm: get a clearlooks-cairo deb package
<tritium> Auska: lsmod | grep nvidia please
<cobelloy> root terminal doesnt open from the menu either though
<_jason> cobelloy: yes
<linlin> what kind of software raid does ubuntu have?
<linlin> good?
<dj-fu> slavik, users have the choice. that's the point of running linux 
<_jason> cobelloy: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<romulo> tritium,maybe the module has been compiled with a diff gcc version than kernel too, if is that, it wont load, but will modinfo
<cobelloy> it is not just the script
<cobelloy> hoary
<cobelloy> still waiting for breezy
<jbzz> I am having a problem with the mouse while using the pgAdmin3 query tool , PostgreSQL 8.0.3 and Ubuntu 5.10   Keyboard sometimes unresponsive, mouse changes to plus sign and 90 degree bracket in upper left but it will not 'click' anything.
<tritium> romulo: we'll see
<romulo> tritium,yeh
<slavik> dj-fu: windowsxp gives the same choice and it isn't as difficult about it as ubuntu ... and you know what happens
<_jason> cobelloy: does synaptic work?
<Auska> tritium: theres three entries
<cobelloy> the script worked yesterday and so did root terminal from the menu
<cobelloy> yes it does
<romulo> Auska, theres one that is just nvidia?
<Auska> yes the first one
<tritium> Auska: modinfo nvidia | grep vermagic, please
<romulo> Auska, so the module is loaded
<slavik> my cousin's system got infected with a spam bot because windows doesn't care for users having root access
<romulo> tritium, maybe nv is loaded too, the fb
<dj-fu> slavik, I understand completely, but bullying people and telling them that there is no root is just uncool
<intelikey> cobelloy still waiting for breezy ?    huh ?
<_jason> cobelloy: well you need to either paste the command that the root terminal shortcut uses or pastebin the source of the nautilus script.  otheriwse, it is pretty hard to help
<cobelloy> yeah, only ordered it recently...
<tritium> please take the root vs. sudo debate to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Auska> vermagic is the current kernel version
<tritium> Auska: what about gcc version?
<slavik> dj-fu: but otherwise, how do you get people not to use it?
<dj-fu> lol, nod. I'll drop it
<slavik> bah, fine
<dj-fu> slavik, go talk to yourself about it in #ubuntu-offtopic. toodles
<cobelloy> how do I get the command that the menu entry uses?
<_jason> cobelloy: do you have the menu editor?
<ramless> HI, i try to remove evolution... it requires to remove ubuntu desktop... it is normal??
<Auska> gcc version? what do you mean?
<slavik> tritium: why do you stop my arguments especially when I am winning?
* dj-fu issues commands from a root prompt and runs administration software seamlessly _and_ enjoys it
<gpm> MistaED: any clue where i could get a clearlooks-cairo deb? or build one?
<slavik> ramless: yes, but it is not a good idea to remove ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> slavik: I didn't.  I just asked that it move to another channel
<cobelloy> probably not...
<dli> cobelloy, you can try a menu editor
<slavik> tritium: but you know it won't :P
<tritium> ramless: if you do that, just remember to reinstall ubuntu-desktop before you dist-upgrade to dapper
<intelikey> gnome menu editor   and look see   or you could drag and drop the menu itom to desktop and then right click permissions and look see what it is ...
<dj-fu> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage which depends on all of the packages in the ubuntu-desktop environment, it's safe to remove if youw ant to remove evolution
<Auska> tritium: gcc version? what do you mean?
<dj-fu> see `apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop`
<ramless> slavik: yes, i know... i use thunderbird...
<romulo> Auska, perform gcc --version
<slavik> ramless: no need to remove evolution :)
<tritium> Auska: from the "modinfo nvidia | grep vermagic"
<tritium> that tells you which compiler it was compiled with
<tritium> e.g., gcc-4.0
<romulo> tritium,thanks for the info, didnt know that
<jtibau> setting up an installation party and need a local repository... need some help please
<ramless> i don't need 2 email client...
<Auska> tritium: 4.0.3
<tritium> romulo: :)
<slavik> ramless: evolution has more stuff though I think
<tritium> Auska: did you compile that yourself?
<meshe> anyone know why my network cards (3 of them e100, via-rhine and tulip) won't work in breezy, but will in knoppix and windows?
<Auska> tritium: no?
<ramless> but it has not newsgroup client
<intelikey> ramless you have at least two email clients already
<romulo> Auska, installed the nvidia's one from site or the ubuntu one from apt?
<dli> meshe, modprobe already?
<dj-fu> ramless, it's safe to remove.
<tritium> Auska: I'm running dapper, and my nvidia kernel module was compiled with gcc-4.0
<meshe> dli: i did modprobe the modules
<Auska> romulo: from synapsis
<jtibau> anybody know how to setup a local ubuntu repository???
<dli> meshe, work now?
<meshe> dli: no
<cobelloy> what menu editor can I get?
<slavik> jtibau: try searching google ... setting up repo is more advanced than the purpose of this channel, I think
<crunchyfish> i'm seconds away from knowing if reiserfs is going to work dli :)
<meshe> the cards are listed in ifconfig as running and i statically assigned addresses
<intelikey> kmenu  :)
<dli> jtibau, I run apt-proxy, not a repository, but enough to provide proxy
<slavik> cobelloy: there is alacarte ...
<dli> crunchyfish, good :)
<meshe> but they are all dropping packets massively
<cobelloy> is it in repos
<dli> crunchyfish, did you change the partitioning also?
<jtibau> dli: I need to make it work withouth an internet connection
<meshe> i actually only once got about half a dozen ping responses
<dli> meshe, check what's in dmesg, dmesg|less
<Madpilot> cobelloy, try right-clicking on your Applications menu - you should get a "Edit Menus" entry...
<cius> why is it that in order to remove ekiga using synaptic it tells me I have to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<cobelloy> it is not listed on synaptic...
<dli> meshe, double check, "lspci", "ifconfig -a"
<dj-fu> cius, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<jtibau> dli: I read that apt-proxy needs an internet connection anyway
<cobelloy> only get option to add launcher to panel
<crunchyfish> in what way, dli? i'm installing to a 40gb hard drive. half of it is partitioned fat32, 19.1-ish gigs are reiserfs, and 852mb is swap
<dli> jtibau, I see
<dj-fu> it's safe to remove, if you don't want all the packages provided by it
<crunchyfish> but those are the ratios i've been using this whole time
<crunchyfish> would that matter?
<meshe> jas, popping back to breezy
<jtibau> dli: I've been trying to do something like in the debian repository howto
<dli> jtibau, debian provides a way to generate a debmirror
<jason12> I can't get the Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get to work on a (20 min. old) new install
<cius> what if I don't want to remove the entire ubuntu-desktop, but just ekiga?
<jtibau> dli: but for some reason I don't have a dpkg-scanpackages
<dli> jtibau, if you want to follow the debian way, read docs from the debian FAI project
<slavik> cius: ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually provide anything ... it only has lots of dependancies
<jtibau> dli: is there an ubuntu way?
<cius> slavik, so removing it doesn't actually remove anything from the system?
<dli> jtibau, "apt-get install apt-file;apt-file update;apt-file search dpkg-scanpackages"
<jtibau> dli: or an easy way? hehe
<_jason> jason12: paste the output of the command 'groups' using applications > accessories > terminal please
<hyperstream> how do i play bin/cue movies?
<dli> jtibau, the debian way should simply work for ubuntu
<romulo> hyperstream, use gmplayer
<dli> hyperstream, mplayer is the most robust one
<romulo> to do that
<romulo> dli =)
<hyperstream> xine wont play it ?
<intelikey> !vlc
<ubotu> I heard vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<_jason> cobelloy: smeg should be in hoary-backports.  But the easiest method is dragging the shortcut to your desktop and right clicking > properties
<romulo> hyperstream, afaik, it wont
<_jason> as someone said
<Auska> so after all that, any way to fix my prob ? it happened when i changed from nvidia-glx to nvidia-setting in synapsis.. it had to remove one. thats the reason i cant get into X again
<cowboyfeng> hello
<hyperstream> thanks
<cobelloy> I just started a root terminal from a user terminal, sudo gnome-terminal, why wont it work from the menu??
<LinuxMan> :)
<crunchyfish> dli: it's still installing but it's gone further than it ever has before
<romulo> Auska, reinstarll nvidia-glx then
<sn9> hyperstream: .bin/.cue are not movies
<_jason> jason12: did you do an expert install?
<jason12> jason@Phoenix:~$ groups
<jason12> jason adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<jason12> yes
<cobelloy> smeg isnt there, and I cant drag any launchers from the menu to the desktop.
<_jason> jason12: so you have access to root then?
<dli> crunchyfish, it's possible, it's a software bug, but also possible you need to check badblocks with your hdd
<jtibau> dli: I also read about an apt-Move... but it said that I neede a PGP signature or something... plus the howto said it was for a CD repository... I would like to use a web server instead....
<meshe> dli: in dmesg i'm getting "NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out"
<crunchyfish> nevermind, i think it's locked up at 77%
<Auska> cheers for help
<crunchyfish> dli, it was actually doing this on a different drive i had in this same pc
<jason12> I "think" so ...
<crunchyfish> but i can check for that
<intelikey> jason12 you're such a groupie...
<hyperstream> sn9,  i believe its a image. now depending of what type of image.(dvd cdr in this case) its not to say that it isnt a movie.
<dli> jtibau, it should work with a web server, at least from the FAI project
<hyperstream> i mean cdr *
<TiGZ> Can someone here help me?
<cobelloy> hang on, yes I can
<hyperstream> dvd rip. perhaps cam.
<_jason> jason12: in a terminal, type: su -               and enter your root password, then follow ubout's instructions
<dli> crunchyfish, and ext3 doesn't on either drive?
<_jason> ubotu: tell jason12 about expert
<Quan-Time> ok im back (i was auska)
<crunchyfish> yeah, i used ext3 on both drives and every time it froze up between 70-80% of the install
<sn9> hyperstream: you have to burn the image to disc with cdrdao before you can play it
<jtibau> dli: just to get it out of my mind, is there a dpkg-scanpackages command in ubuntu??
<Quan-Time> im back on the triple monitor setup, but i glxgears = SLOW
<hyperstream> wrong
<TiGZ> Is anyone familiar with wine here?
<jason12> I have root access
<dli> crunchyfish, must be a software bug then
<hyperstream> i can use VLC
<hyperstream> :)
<crunchyfish> and unless it just takes forever for "fontconfig" to configure, i think it's locked up again
<cobelloy> _jason, the launcher says this: gksudo /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<Quan-Time> so games are useless to me on my 7800gtx (nvidia).. thats what i want to try and get working
<intelikey> jtibau apt-cache search/show
<_jason> cobelloy: now type that in a terminal and see what output you get
<sn9> hyperstream: not with .bin/.cue
<dli> crunchyfish, I hate ext3, as much as I hate reiserfs :) I recommend jfs and reiser4
<TiGZ> Is anyone familiar with wine here?
<_jason> jason12: good, ubotu's instructions should take care of your problem then.  Did you receive a private message from him ?
<dli> Quan-Time, nvidia driver works now?
<cobelloy> and now of course for some reason it is working again.....
<sn9> hyperstream: you could with .iso, though
<cobelloy> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<TiGZ> Is anyone familiar with wine here?
<Quan-Time> dli, well i have triple monitor setup, but glxgears = slow as anything
<crunchyfish> maybe i should just stick to windows, or try installing a different distro. i'm kind of disappointed though because ubuntu looks really appealing
<Quan-Time> so i cant play quake3 / wolfET
<_jason> cobelloy: you should be happy, not argh'ing
<Quan-Time> thats what i want to get working, else everything is ok
<dli> is that the reason?
<cobelloy> even the script works again !!!!!
<Quan-Time> not sure...
<intelikey> tigz wine is wine is not an emulator
<TiGZ> Does anyone have a link for Nvivia Drivers?
<cobelloy> but why?????
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dj-fu> www.nvidia.com
<Quan-Time> www.nvidia.com ?
<dj-fu> lol
<cobelloy> why did it stop working then start working again ??
<TiGZ> intelikey: i know
<hyperstream> sn9: VLC plays KVCD's bin/cue in windows and ive just found that it was created for linux and ported for windows.
<hyperstream> its a known thing.
<hyperstream> perhaps google ?
<dli> Quan-Time, I suppose it must be faster than 11 fps
<_jason> cobelloy: are you positive you were typing the password ok?
<TiGZ> Because wine needs better drivers
<cobelloy> I wonder if dvdshrink is working again...
<Quan-Time> dli, how can i get it to output fps ? glxgears -infofps ?
<Quan-Time> somethin like that
<fid> How can I check my system to make sure its totally secure?
<dli> Quan-Time, glxgears -printfps
<cowboyfeng> I just installed kubuntu on a hp 503w and I am getting a stall at grub.
<Quan-Time> fid, ask a 13yo to break it
<cobelloy> it wasnt even asking me, i clicked the menu entry, it thought for a moment then nothing...
<fid> so like if i were to say go on irc.2600.net no one could pwn my noob arse
<sn9> hyperstream: you can install vlc
<hyperstream> sure i can ?
<dli> Quan-Time, ask ubuntu developers to stop hacking glxgears :)
<hyperstream> apt-get install vlc ?
<sn9> hyperstream: right
<intelikey> fid is the power cord connected ?    it's not totally secure then.
<_jason> cobelloy: strange, don't know what would cause that.  If it happens again, remember to do that command in a regular terminal and look at the output
<fid> sudo apt-get install vlc
<meshe> i am really quite stumped on this one, the networks cards should just work... i wonder if there's a missing driver for the pci bus or something
<hyperstream> sn9, exactly therefore i do not require to burn it ?
<intelikey> fid nessus
<hyperstream> fid,  su :D
<cowboyfeng> stalls at grub 1.5
<cowboyfeng> nothing else
<sn9> if it is in fact a KVCD
<cobelloy> this time there was no output - it just worked
<cobelloy> typed the command and a root term opened
<jason12> worked like a charm, all jasons rock
<_jason> jason12: ;)
<cobelloy> dvdshrink not working again tho
<hyperstream> sn9, i downloaded it off bittorrent. its labeld. KVCD.
<hyperstream> off a torrent site*
<sn9> go ahead then
<hyperstream> ahh i will. ?
<cowboyfeng> god damit all i want to do is use gimp and I can't even get the os to boot
<dli> meshe, still one way
<dli> meshe, want to try?
<hyperstream> rotf
<intelikey> fid checkrootkit  nessus  tripwire.....  search the package manager
<meshe> if it lets me stick to ubuntu, i'll try
<Quan-Time> how do i get glxgears to display FPS ?
<dli> meshe, download kernel source, build your own kernel
<meshe> you think that's it?
<dli> meshe, try the newest kernel
<intelikey> run it ?
<fid> when running scans w/ nessus what do i want as the target?
<dli> Quan-Time, glxgears -printfps
<dj-fu> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<dj-fu> ^^
<dj-fu> Surprisingly, that actually works.
<cowboyfeng> I replaced the batery then it recognized the hd but it still won't boot
<Quan-Time> i know its not a benchmark.. but i get 17fps
<Quan-Time> so i know something is wrong
<hyperstream> dj-fu,  have you played with lmms ?
<Fuelbottle> The nvidia driver in ubuntu dapper crashes X every 2-3 hours or so for me...
<hyperstream> its not bad.
<tritium> Fuelbottle: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
* intelikey wonders if glx is installed here....
<meshe> i downloaded 1.6.12-10-686-smp on my laptop, burned it to a cd and installed it (it's a dual cpu machine)
<hyperstream> except the FX gui doesnt pop up which really limits what you can do . :/
<jtibau> dli: what's the gpg key for? do I really need the Release.gpg and public.key files for my repository to work???
<cowboyfeng> s o i should just use windows then
<slavik> Quan-Time: glxinfo|grep direct
<dli> jtibau, sorry, do you get the FAI docs?
<Quan-Time> slavik, yes yes yes
<dj-fu> hyperstream, don't know what lmms is/
<Quan-Time> somethin is really wrong here.
<slavik> that returns yes?
<hyperstream> its a fruity loops CLONE
<dli> meshe, download kernel source, and build :(
<hyperstream> apt-get install lmms
<|lostbyte|> Quan-Time: direct rendering : yes ?
<hyperstream> its pretty leet :D
<Quan-Time> slavik, uh huh (yup )
<dj-fu> seriously?
<dj-fu> w00t
<hyperstream> linux multimedia system :D (i think)
<hyperstream> yes man
<Quan-Time> direct rendering = yes (say it 3 times, as i have 3 monitors)
<meshe> dli: think it's worth trying dapper?
<hyperstream> awesome hay ? i got all my old FL studio stuff and your's
<slavik> Quan-Time: something is seriously wrong
<jtibau> dli: I'm looking for them
<dj-fu> does it open .flp?
<hyperstream> listening to them today they are leet as man. we should kick that stuff again
<slavik> try to install nvidia-glx back
<dli> meshe no :(
<slavik> remove the other thing
<Quan-Time> exactually, thus my problem.. xorg.conf problems ya think ?
<varsendagger> waht is a fruity loops clone?
<hyperstream> no .xml and .mmp
<cowboyfeng> fuck ubuntu fuck linux back to widows at least it works
<|lostbyte|> meshe: its still in flight 3 right ?
<hyperstream> its exactly the same tho
<Quan-Time> should i paste it on the pastebin thing for someone to check ?
<Android_D> I am trying to install zoneminder and I need to type the following: " mysql mysql < db/zm_create.sql ".  I am being told that the mysql command is not found. why is this happening?
<meshe> beta 2
<dli> jtibau, FAI docs should point you to the right point
<hyperstream> almost.
<|lostbyte|> cowboyfeng: i feel sorry for you..
<jtibau> dli: my internet connection is pretty slow so...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<slavik> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<cowboyfeng> me too
<hyperstream> gui is a lil messyer. but the plugins look good
<tritium> what, slavik ?
<slavik> cowboyfeng is trolling ...
<dj-fu> have a look in a few, installing kde right now
* cowboyfeng was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
<dli> jtibau, I didn't touch FAI for long :(
<hyperstream> still needs a crap load of work
<hyperstream> writting by a german person
<slavik> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<rob> ?
<dj-fu> Android_D, do you have mysql client installed/mysql server installed
<hyperstream> if i could get FX gui to pop up id be pumping
<hyperstream> but i cannot (F9) :/
<hyperstream> why kde?
<fid> so when it says nessus returned an empty report thats a good thing right?
<jtibau> dli: ok thanks
<dj-fu> testing
<B_166-ER-X> help, i have a video-digicam, wich uses a usb port to connect to my pc, when i tried it first a few days ago, ubuntu was detecting it with no problem, but now, i cannot see my cam anywhere, the disk mounter doesnt see the usb port being activated, although my digicam knows she is plugged in... what could it be ?
<hyperstream> ahh
<hyperstream> with xgl?
<tritium> man, take your eye off the screen, and stuff like that happens...
<meshe> dli: can i build it off of the source that comes with breezy?  or should i do the kernel.org version?
<slavik> tritium: what stuff?
<dj-fu> hyperstream, no, just 2d
<intelikey> fid read the nessus docs
<tritium> slavik: such as cowboyfeng
<dli> meshe, I think either should work
<slavik> oh
<fid> you could have unplugged it before unmounting the cam
<meshe> ok, kewl
<slavik> tritium: make me an op ;)
<tritium> slavik: we've got enough, thanks ;)
<fid> sometimes that makes it freak out it did with mine anyways
<B_166-ER-X> fid ?
<slavik> darn, was worth a try
<hyperstream> sweet
<fid> ?
<tritium> !tell slavik about ircrules
<B_166-ER-X> hm, i usually think to unmount it before..but 'IF' its that  , is there something i can do ?
<meshe> dli: thanks for the help :)
<hyperstream> rotf finaly lernt how to mount vfats so my user uid and guid could have write permissions. how lame huh ?
<Quan-Time> should i be trying different nvidia drivers ? is there anything else i can try ?
<sn9> hyperstream: uid=1000
<hyperstream> rw,uid=xxxx,guid=xxxx :D
<slavik> tritium: I didn't ask :P I suggested
<dli> meshe, no problem, tell me it works or not
<fid> i thought all the nvidia were the same drivers
<hyperstream> sn9,  i already know
<tritium> heh
<fid> like they just have one bundle or something
<dli> Quan-Time, try the driver from nvidia.com
<sn9> now you know again
<hyperstream> sn9,  do you not know how to read? i said i finaly lernt....
<tritium> Quan-Time: you're using the ubuntu packaged ones?
<dj-fu> hyperstream, moment of truth, do they have Exec permissions? 
<Quan-Time> yer ubuntu packaged ones
<Quan-Time> kk ill try em
<hyperstream> yes
<tritium> we don't advise the nvidia.com download
<hyperstream> :D
<fid> I was having problems with my nvidia drivers and I did the nvidia download and it worked fine
* intelikey thinks about installing the nvidia driver.....
<fid> or wait now
<fid> no nevermind
<intelikey> nah.   nv is working fine.
<fid> that was my soundblaster my bad
<fid> haha
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Fuelbottle> has anyone tried the nvidia drivers from the nvidia webpage?
<fid> I think I did
<Charles> !What do i type in terminal to move files from one computer to the next?
<ubotu> Charles: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<tritium> Fuelbottle: yes, but they're not installed as a package, so you don't have the advantages of a managed .deb
<Quan-Time> tritium, i know you dont advise it, but is there anything else i can try ? in synapsis it has 2 usable versions.. nvidia-glx (which i use) or nvidia-settings (which auto uninstalls nvidia-glx)
<slavik> Charles: you want ftp of sorts
<Quan-Time> thats how i screwed up last time..
<Charles> i got a crossover cable
<tritium> Quan-Time: what is unusable about it?
<cius> anyone have trouble getting eterm installed through synaptic on dapper beta 2 after adding universe repos?
<Charles> i just want to transfer some mp3s
<tritium> cius: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<slavik> Charles: ooh, that's beyond me ... but you can network the two systems ...
<Fuelbottle> tritium: but since nvidia-glx randomly crashes my computer, installing the ones from the nvidia would be my best bet, right?
<sn9> Charles: are the two machines connected somehow?
<Quan-Time> tritium, when i changed to the nvidia-settings i cant get back into X
<Charles> crossover cable
<tritium> Fuelbottle: I never advise that, no
<Quan-Time> i was auska before, and you were helping me get back into X
<tritium> Quan-Time: what was wrong with nvidia-glx?
<slavik> ahh
<sn9> Charles: you need to configure the ethernet on both ends to use static addresses
<fid> man for a bunch l33t hax0rs 2600 is always down
<fid> hah
<tritium> Quan-Time: you didn't mention that you installed nvidia-settings
<Quan-Time> tritium, q3 wont run smooth..
<intelikey> cius  i'v had to  apt-get update  twice   every time....  don't know why.      apt-get update ;apt-get update   then install
<Charles> ok
<Quan-Time> and why exactually is my CPU 100% ?
<jtibau> dli: sorry for the bother, I'm a newbie... I read the man file for apt-move and think I can figure out how to work it out from now on. I really appreciate the atention, ubuntu does have a great comunity. Thanks sincerily
<slavik> jtibau: ty
<Charles> where do i do that
<Charles> one is ubuntu and ones debian
<tritium> Charles: "man interfaces" to read up a bit on it
<dli> jtibau, just ask again, if you get questions again
<sn9> Charles: use ifconfig
<hyperstream> system -> admin -> networking / networking tools
<Charles> ok
<intelikey> also notice a few installs that errored out and  apt-get install -f    to complete them
<q00p> does this work for anyone? echo "<?php print 'test'; exit; ?>" > test.php; php4-cgi ./test.php
<hyperstream> would be the easyest method
<jtibau> slavik: :) I'm not used to irc jargon either hehe... what does ty mean?
<slavik> thank you
<slavik> :)
<jtibau> sweet
<jtibau> see ya later
<tritium> jtibau: good for you!  IRC destroys grammar.
<Quan-Time> umm ok
<Quan-Time> that was freaky as hell
<jtibau> haha
<slavik> there is also omfg, rtfm (can be heard in #gentoo a lot)
<dj-fu> gentoo > you
<tritium> Quan-Time: what was freaky?
<slavik> ggbbqkthxbye is my favorite
<intelikey> q00p what error you getting ?
<sn9> in gentoo-land, linux installs you!
<jtibau> haha!! I can barely guess what all that means
<q00p> intelikey: no input file specified
<dli> Quan-Time, "top"
<Charles> wow its gonna take some time to read that man page
<Android_D> how do I get the "mysql" command to work?
<Mark987> i'm impressed by most distros' download speeds... amazing
<cius> thanks intelikey, I'll try that
<jtibau> rtfm: read the f.. man??? posibly???
<mc|amb> hi, could someone recommend a download manager please
<sn9> jtibau: yes
<roryy> Fine Manual
<q00p> intelikey: actually, this is f*'ed. php4-cgi -h does that too
<Charles> im so lost
<intelikey> q00p drop it in a script and see if it works,  it may be bash trying to intrupret to much
<jtibau> haha I might get used to this
<q00p> intelikey: can't -- it won't read any script
<jtibau> gotta go... I need to get that repository to work
<q00p> that's what i'm saying ;-) php4-cgi is ignoring all command line stuffs
<Quan-Time> heh.. fancy that, it worked.. q3ded had 2 copies loaded, and was taking 100% cpu
<Quan-Time> killed both of those.. BAM everything worked fine ;)
<q00p> intelikey: hm. lemme try csh, maybe you're right about bash...
<tritium> Quan-Time: heh :)
<jtibau> I'll be back though, nice talking to you all
<Quan-Time> now to install wolfet :)
<q00p> intelikey: nope. csh does same thing. php4-cgi -h also gives no input file specified
<Charles> most static ips are the same right
<tritium> Charles: your two machines will have to have different IPs
<Charles> hows do i retrive the ips
<q00p> intelikey: ok that's weird. it seems to be that cgi vars will do that
<intelikey> q00p i know some bash but i don't know squat about php
<tritium> Charles: it's your network, right?  You assign them yourself ;)
<Charles> ok
<Charles> well hmm
<Quan-Time> trying to install wolfET linux, returns the error "The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1"
<Quan-Time> but its installed.. ideas / work arounds ?
<sn9> Charles: on one machine, do "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up" on the other do "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up"
<intelikey> Quan-Time b-e installed ?
<q00p> intelikey: ;-) seems to be that setting just some of the env vars for cgi will cause them all to be searched ;-)
<Quan-Time> intelikey, *blink* ?
<dli> Quan-Time, the driver works now?
<q00p> Intelikey -- got it thanks!!
<q00p> ;-)
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, you running 32bit Ubuntu?
<Quan-Time> dli, yup
<Quan-Time> Madpilot, yup.
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, ET should just install, then - have you see the wiki page for it?
<dli> Quan-Time, how much do you get in glxgears?
<hyphenated> I don't recall any trouble installing et on breezy
<Quan-Time> already knew about the amd64 "issues" with some q3 engine games. thus i went the 32bit way.
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<Quan-Time> dli, not that its a benchtest, but just shy of 21,000fps
<tritium> good night
<Quan-Time> nighty night ;)
<dli> Quan-Time, now, you are happy, did you use the nvidia.com file?
<black_hk> hello is there any programs like <b> Dreamweaver</b> for linux ? I am using Ubuntu - Breezy.
<intelikey> hehhe i get about 34 fps   so there  ;P
<Quan-Time> synapsis nvidia-glx
<slavik> Quan-Time: synaptic :)
<sn9> black_hk: there is nVu
<Mark987> wow... the centos torrent has got to be the fastest torrent i've ever seen... can't believe it... 1125 KB/sec, like 9mbit!
<amorphous_> hello peeps...
<slavik> Mark 10mbit actually
<Mark987> that has got to be the closest i've ever been to maxing out my internet connection
<black_hk> sn9, ok i will check it out. so I can edit php files in graphical mode - i mean the html portion in the php file.
<black_hk> sn9, thank you :)
<amorphous_> i'm having problems with apt-get - when i try to update it gives me a 'GPG error' saying 'unknown error executing gpgv'... searching google it's not massively common, but they all put it down to mirror errors... chin
<amorphous_> any offers? (it's mighty quiet in here...??
<roryy> quiet ?
<Mark987> slackern well... 1125*8 is 9 or so
<Mark987> my connection's 10, i doubt i'd ever fully reach it
<slavik> hmm, it is
<roryy> amorphous_: you could try cleaning out the downloaded lists
<slavik> optimum?
<blind> When using unace to ... well, to un-ace a file, i get "File compressed with unknown method. Decompression not possible."
<slavik> oh, 1250 is 10
<slavik> heh
<Mark987> close enough anyways :)
<roryy> amorphous_: they're in /var/lib/apt/lists
<slavik> blind: a new version of ace?
<Charles> I typed the ifconfig and the ip on my other computer and it errored
<slavik> Mark987: optimum?
<roryy> amorphous_: sometimes i get an apparently complete file stuck in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial -- no idea why apt does that
<Mark987> optimum?
<blind> i don't know. i think winrar does ace, and my windows comp is upstairs, soooooo.
<blind> brb
<slavik> blind: wine :D
<Mark987> oh
<slavik> blind: winrar does do ace
<Toba> I should be able to change the command button clicked sound in system > preferences > sound right?
<Toba> I just changed it.
<Toba> and it's still using the same sound
<slavik> Toba: you might need to restart ...
<Toba> ugh, why
<Toba> that's retarded
<slavik> dunno, notice I said might
<Charles> !how do i get my network up on the debian side?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Charles
<Toba> ><
<slavik> meaning I am not entirely sure
<Toba> I thought linux was supposed to be unlike windows in that way
<Toba> damnit
<roryy> Toba: what did you change it to?
<roryy> Toba: it seems to work here
<Charles> how do i get my network up on the debian side?
<Toba> something else, why should it matter?
<sn9> Charles: same way
<sn9> Charles: on one machine, do "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 up" on the other do "ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up"
<Toba> it's just a different not as harsh sounding gtk-events sound
<Toba> :/
<roryy> Toba: well, the 'activate' sound seems to be the same
<slavik> Charles: I would say same way as ubuntu, if not try to ask debian people ...
<Toba> yeah activate is
<Toba> I noticed that
<intelikey> ] this is not M$ reboot   with BSOD   this is linux with  kernel panic  if something is really hosed.
<Toba> switched it to toggled actually
<Quan-Time> hmm... i need to copy a directory into /usr/local/games/wolfet/
<black_hk> Hi guys some money matters : i have been using a lot of free/open source programs for my job and for business purpose. I didn't pay anything so far. But these programs are fantastic. For example : Ubuntu OS, Openoffice, XMMS, Bluefish... etc etc. Anyone knows who is paying for the development and other expenses? I was wondering !!!
<amorphous_> i'm having problems with apt-get - when i try to update it gives me a 'GPG error' saying 'unknown error executing gpgv'... searching google it's not massively common, but they all put it down to mirror errors... i've changed the mirror... no joy. anyone have any ideas?
<amorphous_> does apt break itself if i try to to a dpkg install and dependencies fail?
<Quan-Time> but i cant... sudo ?
<roryy> Toba: i changed it to 'card shuffle' .. oh. hm
<Toba> the play button plays the right thing
<Toba> but actually clicking stuff still uses the old one
<Toba> btw I really hate that default
<roryy> Toba: yeah. maybe 'command button' means something else
<Toba> not smooth at all
<slavik> black_hk: Mark Shuttleworth is paying for Ubuntu devs, google pays some OOo devs I think
<Toba> roryy: :/ maybe
<intelikey> Quan-Time is your sudoer broken ?
<slavik> black_hk: we get paid nothing :(
<Madpilot> black_hk, Sun pays for OOo - a lot of projects these days take donations via PayPal, too
<Toba> there are only three user interface events
<slavik> oh and google pays one gaim dev
<Toba> and they are all set to not what is playing
<Toba> :(
<black_hk> I see. Thank you guys. So how can I do some help with these projects? I am not a full time developer. My job is sales.
<black_hk> Its so amazing that some programs are much better than those paid ones !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roryy> !contribute
<ubotu> [contribute]  at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Toba> yeah I know black_hk
<Toba> it's pretty cool
<intelikey> sell linux ?
<Hobbsee> slavik: only some ubuntu devs get paid - most dont
<Toba> yeah
<roryy> black_hk: there are non-coding tasks too -- see that web page
<Toba> linux development is mostly volunteer
<Charles> sn9, it said i have no such device
<Quan-Time> intelikey, ok now. i had a moment of retardedness
<cornernote_> hello, i want to remove gdm and just replace it with something like "su myuser startx" .. i added my script to rc2.d and removed gdm from there, now when i boot it tells me the user doesnt have perms to startx
<slavik> Hobbsee: yes
<slavik> Hobbsee: although that is sad
<sn9> Charles: ouch. debian or ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> slavik: true, you cant pay everyone though
<intelikey> Quan-Time we don't all run at the same speed....  :)
<Toba> cornernote_: that's because... the user does not have perms to startx.
<slavik> Hobbsee: which is sad
<black_hk> ok I will check. Thank you. He he he I feel bad if I use those for no fee and some other people are putting so much effort to make these programs. And the support I get in the net, its first class most of the times :)
<Toba> that's supposed to get started by root
<Charles> sn9, debian
<cornernote_> Toba: if i login then i can startx
<black_hk> I will start with Ubuntu.
<slavik> Hobbsee: if I was ruler of world, I would give cheese to everyone :D
<Toba> cornernote_: huh...
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Quan-Time> intelikey, you being intel, wow.. your like what. 2 years behind ?
<Charles> sn9, ubuntu worked both times
<cornernote_> if i login with myuser i can startx... just not in my rc2.d
<sn9> Charles: do you know which network card is in the debian box?
<slavik> black_hk: read Stallman's story of how free software was there first
<cornernote_> whats the difference ?
<intelikey> startx  is suid  so users can use startx  to start X  :)
<roryy> Toba: it looks like the sound preferences are disconnected from reality ;).  It's possibly worth reporting as a bug if you're using dapper
<Toba> eh?
<Toba> I'm using 5.10
<Toba> not 6.04 (that's dapper right)
<Charles> sn9, intel pro 100
<slavik> dapper is 6.06
<Mark987> slavik free is nice, but too much open source coders can't manage to make money either, and that does suck
<Toba> yeah, I'm on breezy
<black_hk> Thanks to all you guys. We - the non-computer-pros really appreciate it. I will help with those non-programming tasks, especially giving publicity - something I can do very well :)
<slavik> Mark987: yes
<roryy> Toba: yeah.   dapper (6.06) uses a new version of gnome
<black_hk> slackern, Ok I will google for that.
<Mark987> freebsd (and hence openssh) is having those kinds of issues
<roryy> Toba: unfortunately only critical bug-fixes are applied to already released versions of ubuntu
<Toba> ehhh, I'm probably going to rebuild my system entirely in a few months anyway
<black_hk> slavik, Yes I will google for Stallman
<slavik> Mark987: didn't freebsd get something from apple?
<hyperstream> Charles, have you tried #debian ?
<Toba> speaking of stallman, I met him once
<Toba> he sold me an FSF pin
<Mark987> didn't hear about that, think they got some from mozilla though
<Toba> no
<Toba> apple got something from bsd
<intelikey> slavik or was that the other way around ?
<cornernote_> so can anynone tell me how to allow startx to be run by a user at startup ?
<Toba> i.e. their kernel
<black_hk> FSF pin? For what?
<hyperstream> Charles, did you compile the kernel to have support for your network card or you using a default kernel image?
<Toba> black_hk: merch.
<slavik> intelikey: money wise
<Madpilot> folks, can the non-tech chat move to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<dli> cornernote_, better to run gdm :(
<brum76> hi, I am trying to install sun-j2re on breezy , but for some reason the pkg remains listed as virtual. I have enabled universe,multiverse, backports, and all that I could find in the /etc/apt.sources.list and ran the update . What else should I do ?
<Toba> Madpilot: oops, sorry
<Charles> defualt
<slavik> black_hk: fsf =free software foundation
<black_hk> Toba, you mean you mechandise those pins?
<jmibanez> hullo... i have a "bug" (more like a quirk) which i found a fix for online-- should i post it to malone? or should i just post it to the wiki?
<Charles> sn9, default
<Toba> yes bl
<hyperstream> Charles, try #debian
<intelikey> slavik oh i don't know anything about that.   i don't do money.
<slavik> k
<Toba> btw #ubuntu-offtopic for further discussion
<sn9> Charles: modprobe eepro100 on debian
<Madpilot> jmibanez, might as well put it in Malone, w/ your fix
<black_hk> oh Free Software Foundation.... Sorry I thought its some pins.
<slavik> brum76: go to java site and click on manual install, their guide is very good
<Charles> sn9, did that just did nothing
<jmibanez> Madpilot: fwiw, it's a quirk of a snd-intel8x0 sound card--
<hyperstream> dmesg
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell brum76 about restrictedformats
<brum76> slavik: yes, that's one way, but it shows up as a pkg. Secondly, it is not the only pkg that has that issue.
<sn9> Charles: good. now try the ifconfig again
<slavik> brum76: "virtual" packages are packages that some other package lists as a dependency but the package doesn't actually exist
<intelikey> charles in linux  no error means "no error"      most of the time.
<Quan-Time> ok one last problem.. obviosuly i have to set up my config with quake3 / wolfet, and it resides in /usr/local/games/quake3
<cci> hi there. may i know where can i find out the packages included in ubunto 6.06?
<Quan-Time> in the quake3 console, i need to save my config, with /writeconfig [configname] 
<Quan-Time> but it throws an error saying it cant..
<Quan-Time> do i load the game with sudo or somethin ? so it can get write permissions ?
<sn9> cci: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tritium_away> cci: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ (in the future, #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions)
<intelikey> Quan-Time something wrong with your sudoer ?
<intelikey> :)
<slavik> Quan-Time: install the game into your user dir
<cci> tks
<slavik> or start it with sudo, yes.
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, you might need to change permissions on whatever folder Q3 keeps it's user files in (~/.quake3, or something?)
<slavik> night all
<Quan-Time> gotcha
<Quan-Time> Madpilot, not really sure
<slavik> intelikey: change your nick to amdikey :P
<slavik> Madpilot: don't ya crash overnight :P
<Madpilot> slavik, haven't yet ;)
<Quan-Time> Madpilot, i know where the game is. but when im in game, i dont have write permissions..
<intelikey> slavik my nick is a froidian spelling of a real word....
<cci> does Ubuntu use XFree86 or X.org 6.8?
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, where is the game trying to write to?
<intelikey> sound it out.
<Madpilot> ccc_, Xorg
<Quan-Time> can i launch the game with sudo to make it have write permissions ? once i edited the config the way i want, i should be set really and not need to do it again
<cci> cool
<Luke> x.org
<Quan-Time> Madpilot, /usr/local/games/quake3/
<Quan-Time> its trying to update config.cfg
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, running a game w/ sudo sounds like a bad idea...
<tritium_away> cci: dapper will have X.org 7.0
<Quan-Time> Madpilot, i suspected it owuld be bad idea, thus ive not done it
<Charles> it says  error getting interfaces
<cci> i got a dumb question: why is Ubuntu installation ISO just a CD, while Fedora requires 4 CDs?
<roryy> Madpilot: i think it (fairly) often happens to enable writing of system-wide score files
<Quan-Time> cci, bloatware
<roryy> Madpilot: e.g., i *think* nethack runs suid
<cci> hahahah
<zyphrexi> anyone know when dapper will be stable?
<Madpilot> roryy, not sure, really
<bth_> how do i add a service that will run at startup?
<Madpilot> !+dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Quan-Time> zyphrexi, when more ppl test it ?
<sn9> bth_: which service?
<zyphrexi> june 1.. blah
<cci> do u think Ubuntu 6.06 can fit in a 3.5GB partition?
<Charles> sn9, i dont know whats going on so
<cci> im thinking of installing it to an old machine
<Luke> cci: of course
<cci> great :)
<bth_> umm well i want to have svnserve start on boot.  i also want to have a Zope instance I have start on boot.
<sn9> Charles: did ifconfig work the second time?
<zyphrexi> breezy killed my dapper drive
<zyphrexi> there was a post about it in the forums where i whined for a while
<s1> video killed the radiostar too
<zyphrexi> yeah
<Quan-Time> anyone know of a program like HLSW (game search engine, with ping / player names, and you can double click a server and it auto launches your game and connects to that server)
<zyphrexi> foremost is an awesome tool, but sadly not everything was saved
<sn9> bth_: man update-rc.d
<Charles> sn9, i can get the ifconfig up but i cant do the ip and up
<zyphrexi> happypenguin is a good place for gametype stuff
<zyphrexi> Charles, you mean ifup?
<s1> Quan-Time: xqf I think
<cci> oh, say i installed 6.06 beta2. In june the official 6.06 would be out. so how would i upgrade to that version? thru the installation CD? or apt-get?
<sn9> Charles: still?
<Charles> what
<zyphrexi> sudo ifup eth0
<zyphrexi> or whatever your network device is
<zyphrexi> cci sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zyphrexi> do that after you gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zyphrexi> and change all instances of breezy to dapper
<cci> thanks
<marsh> roryy, sorry, xchat probs... I deleted all but 'partial' in /var/lib/apt/lists... but same error... is this because i have lost the gpg keys?
<zyphrexi> np
<Charles> lol
<cci> im new to Ubuntu. I'm a Gentoo person. :)
<marsh> roryy, can i get them back?
<roryy> marsh: you lost the keys ? ;)
<zyphrexi> ah gentoo frightens and confuses me
<intelikey> zyphrexi that doesn't explain how to update the dapper pre release to the dapper release
<roryy> marsh: yeah, you can use gpg to reload them
<cci> heh
<cci> oh!
<roryy> marsh: just a sec, let me find the wiki page
<zyphrexi> intelikey, what other way could there be?
<cci> intelikey, so how would you upgrade?
<marsh> sorry roryy this is amorphous - xchat logged me out & wont let me in again using amorphous
<cci> or the apt-get way would be sufficient?
<imbrandon> apt-get dist-upgrade
<zyphrexi> cci, apt-get is ubuntus package management system
<cci> Oh, cool
<intelikey> you would just install the patches and package updates as they come out cci
<zyphrexi> ahem
<zyphrexi> as I said
<zyphrexi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roryy> marsh: ok, this is the page i was thinking of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary   -- but
<cci> ph
<roryy> marsh: but, don't use those key-ids
<zyphrexi> one line is enough
<marsh> ok - let me check it out....
<cci> alright, thanks guys! i'm off! :)
<zyphrexi> note though, wine doesn't work in dapper currently for some system archetecture kernels
<Daskies> Anyone know where to find .mp4 codeces?
<Charles> sn9, so what do you think
<intelikey> zyphrexi it the next statement that i was having trubble with "after you edit your sources.list"   that is not part of this equation.....  unless i'm missing something.
<sn9> Charles: are you root on debian?
<Charles> yep
<zyphrexi> it's late here, give me a break
<Charles> is that the problem
<roryy> marsh: they should be on the CD, too
<zyphrexi> it'll all work out anyway
<intelikey> hehhe yeah
<sn9> Charles: and it still won't take the ip after modprobe?
<Charles> nope
<zyphrexi> besides, typing sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list is fun
<zyphrexi> I do it all the time for absolutely no reason at all... great fun
* intelikey doesn't do windows or sudo....
<zyphrexi> no sudo?
<zyphrexi> ubuntu uses sudo
<sn9> Charles: pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" on debian
<holycow> hydrogen rox
<holycow> woot!
<intelikey> mounted nosuid  sudo can't work anyway.
<zyphrexi> i've never gotten hydrogen to work right, jackd is wierd
<holycow> i just apt-get installed it ... weird
<zyphrexi> lmms is really nice
<Charles> sn9, up broadcast running multicase
<holycow> what is that?
<holycow> well i guess its time to install it :)
<zyphrexi> well i also have two soundcards, which can be frustrating
<zyphrexi> lmms? it's like fruity loops
<zyphrexi> it's awesome
<sn9> Charles: everything
<holycow> yeah i haven't mastered the whole sound subsystem theing either
<zyphrexi> heh heh
<holycow> zyphrexi, oh so like hydrogen
<holycow> *cough*
<holycow> :)
<zyphrexi> eh, I thought hydrogen was just a drum roll thingamajigger
<zyphrexi> wait i think i got it on here someplace
<Charles> dude i cant its on my non internet computer
<holycow> zyphrexi, i have this thing in the back of my mind to hire someone to write a visual sounds subsystem modifier thingy
<roryy> marsh: if you can follow that, the key IDs you want are 437D05B5 79164387 FBB75451
<intelikey> zyphrexi can what i run really be called ubuntu ?   i dont have ubuntu-base or ubuntu-desktop  no sudo  no gnome   it's  blackbox with (kde)kicker    and a very highly customized mase system   every thing from sysvinit up is modified
<holycow> where you visually connect and disconnect various systems, daemons, drivers, etc
<zyphrexi> thingys are good
<holycow> intelikey, not rally :)
<zyphrexi> intelikey, if you installed from an ubuntu install cd, it's ubuntu
<jmibanez> filed bug #42194 ... anyone have the same issue?
<zyphrexi> if it uses the ubuntu repos, it's ubuntu
<tritium> what's the issue, jmibanez ?
<holycow> intelikey, its like asking if you replaced every single component on  your car with one exactly the same, would it be the same car in the end :)
<intelikey> zyphrexi  i did install the server-install  of hoary but i up'd to dapper from there.
<zyphrexi> holycow, no but it'd still be a cow
<zyphrexi> er, car
<jmibanez> tritium: alsa: 'master' mixer control does nothing, but 'headphones' mixer control acts as a master
<holycow> lol
<zyphrexi> told you i was tired
* holycow takes the lsd away from zyphrexi 
<intelikey> holycow or one a little different even
<zyphrexi> lol
<holycow> enough for you for one day
<Madpilot> !info cowsay
<ubotu> cowsay: (A configurable talking cow), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 3.03-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<zyphrexi> no it's linux
<zyphrexi> i'm on linux too much
<jmibanez> tritium: affects at least intel8x0; fix is to add 'options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only' to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<zyphrexi> i have no life
<Madpilot> zyphrexi, "This is your brain on Linux!"
<tritium> jmibanez: I've not seen that problem before
<holycow> i think the only thing that distinguishes distros in the end is packaging ..
<holycow> thus if you use ubuntu repos, then its probably still ubuntu
<jmibanez> tritium: affected my laptop
<zyphrexi> ooh let's not forget configuring
<tritium> holycow: what about the community?  ;)
<zyphrexi> slackware's configuration is awesome
<holycow> what you guys arent a figment of zyphrexi imagination?
<zyphrexi> ubuntu does have a good community
<holycow> hotdamn
<holycow> tritium, you may be onto something
<holycow> >_<
<tritium> :)
<intelikey> so holycar what drives you anyway  ???   :)
<holycow> actually ubuntu now has the best wiki too
<holycow> gentoo used to have the best wiki for info, ubuntu's is far more comprehensive now imho
<zyphrexi> holycar?
<zyphrexi> popemobile?
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i ain't no poopmobile!Q
<holycow> i mean
<holycow> ...
<holycow> oh nm
<zyphrexi> yo
<intelikey> lol
<zyphrexi> ubuntu was at the top for a while, is what i heard
<intelikey> i just thought if the car would still be a cow that...... yell you know.
<zyphrexi> for community growth
<intelikey> well
<zyphrexi> no
<Madpilot> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<zyphrexi> i don't
<beta_m> now that microsoft starting to clamp down on pirating of windows, i think ubuntu can catch more users
<zyphrexi> werd
<zyphrexi> windows bites anywho
<beta_m> ok, let's go to offtopic chan
<holycow> btw, compiz-aiglx on dapper is fun
<Quan-Time> onboard sound (nf4) and i dont have audio in games
<zyphrexi> aiglx
<zyphrexi> that's ati right?
<ayabara> any users of gparted livecd here? I was told by someone to use that instead of partition tragic.
<holycow> no thats the fedor project
<zyphrexi> i used it
<holycow> glx is the novell project, originally coded for compiz
<zyphrexi> i advocate it, ayabara
<holycow> aiglx isn't supposed to work with compiz but someone wrote a patch :)
<intelikey> i abdocate
<holycow> gparted livecd? what does that mean? ubuntu livecd with it installed?
<marsh> roryy - sorry to be a pita, but do you know what the hostname is for the gpgkeys?
<ayabara> zyphrexi: ok. the first task I need to do is to shrink an ntfs partition (with data) on an external hd
<roryy> marsh: you mean for the keyserver ?
<ayabara> holycow: think it's just gparted in livecd format
<roryy> marsh: try hkp://subkeys.pgp.net  (that's from the gpg manual)
<holycow> *hmm*
<intelikey> ayabara ooh yuch.....
<roryy> marsh: something like 'gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437d05b5'
<zyphrexi> i don't think it works with ntfs very well
<holycow> zyphrexi, what did you say that app is called? lms?
<dai> does anyone knows how to play mp3 on this system??
<zyphrexi> holycow, sudo apt-get lmms
<roryy> !tell dai about mp3
<holycow> thx
<dai> thank you
<ayabara> intelikey: you are scaring me ;-)
<Quan-Time> mp3 / audio is working.. but just not in games
<sol_> sup room
<roryy> marsh: do that for each of the key ids i gave you earlier, and then do that export command from the wiki with each id
<Quan-Time> anyone know how i can diagnose why / fix it ?
<sol_> ubuntu noob needs help
<intelikey> ayabara you need to scandisk defrag and then resize
<marsh> roryy - i'm getting errors on that... :(
<dai> what's gam??
<mo0se> wee.
<mo0se> o.o
<sol_> cant get mp3 working in ubuntu
<zyphrexi> dai, gam?
<marsh> says 'no valid user id's - this may be caused by a missing self signature...
<dai> same problem
<sol_> use synaptic or root terminal
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<marsh> roryy, says 'no valid user id's - this may be caused by a missing self signature...
<roryy> marsh: for which key ?
<Madpilot> sol_, see ubotu's post above for mp3 ^^^
<Quan-Time> sol_, install XMMS
<Quan-Time> worked fine for me
<Quan-Time> use that as a player
<ayabara> intelikey: ok. that is something partition magic does for me, isn't it? haven't lost data with it (yet). What I need to do is the operation I said, and then I want to format half of the drive as ext3 so that my life in linux can begin
<intelikey> well that's my bell.   later folks.  have a linux time out there....
<dj-fu> Anyone know how I can remove everything that a particular package depends on (kubuntu-desktop, for example)
<marsh> roryy, all of them...
<ayabara> maybe I should just use pt a last time for resizing the ntfs
<zyphrexi> there's a fun little program called automatix
<intelikey> ayabara yeah make free space and then run the ub installer
<zyphrexi> try reading about it
<Madpilot> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<roryy> marsh: at which stage? running the 'gpg --keyserver' command or the apt-keys command ?
<zyphrexi> lol
<holycow> how can we get rid of automatix
<ayabara> intelikey: thx. now follow your bell :-)
<marsh> roryy, gpg --keyserver....
<holycow> that thing has to be blasted right off the net imho
<zyphrexi> sudo apt-get remove automatix
<jmibanez> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<roryy> marsh: hmm, odd. just a second...
<zyphrexi> i only use it for a few different things
<Madpilot> zyphrexi, nope, it's not in repos - and never will be, because it's not quite legal...
<zyphrexi> eh... crap
<zyphrexi> tired
<zyphrexi> use synaptic :P
<ayabara> hey. easyubuntu sounds like my thing :-)
<mo0se> !kubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said kubuntu was Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<marsh> roryy, i only seemed to find one useful info using google... it was asking if trying a dpkg and it failing on dependencies fouled apt. I tried dpkg -i opera and it failed on deps... you think this could be why?
<Quan-Time> so yer, someone wanna help me get my audio working in games ? i have MP3s / xvids working fine..
<roryy> marsh: i don't think so.
<Quan-Time> just nothing in games. i use onboard NF4 (AC97 or some crap)
<roryy> marsh: can you put the output of 'sudo apt-keys list' on the pastebin ?
<marsh> roryy, but the user was noob and re-instllled
<ayabara> are you people running breezy or dapper?
<goonie> Here is a problem I need to solve... My netcards are always inactive on boot. I have to manually acitvate them which is tiresome and shouldn't be necessary. I have also noticed an error when shutting down the machine "Deconfiguring network interfaces ... Fail" Any ideas?
<roryy> marsh: sorry, 'sudo apt-key list'
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, for ET, try in a terminal: "killall esd" then start the game, when it's done type "esd" to get regular sound back
<roryy> marsh: the pastebin is here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jenda> ayabara: most run breezy
<dli> goonie, easier way is to build your kernel :)
<jenda> ayabara: it is not advised to use the development version as main desktop
<ayabara> jenda: ok. then I guess a newbie should too
<Quan-Time> nope didnt work Madpilot
<jenda> Probably. I'm very happy with breezy - and I know I'll be VERY happy if I strain my patience and wait till the final release of Dapper... ah... I can't wait 
<Quan-Time> q3 doesnt work eitehr
<goonie> dli~ hmm.... not sure I see your point. How will that help me with this problem?
<ayabara> has anyone here used the ext2 driver for windows (www.fs-driver.org)? I need this during my transition fase to linux, and I'm not very eager to lose data
<marsh> roryy, posted
<marsh> !
<ubotu> marsh: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dai> why when i type the command to install mp3 support it gets a message of Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Madpilot> Quan-Time, hmm - sound in ET is odd sometimes... whether it starts or not is a bit of a gamble :P
<mo0se> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<roryy> marsh: it's traditional to paste the url here ;)
<Quan-Time> im not a gambling man tho Madpilot. thats the problem
<dli> goonie, you can build the nic driver in kernel, so, it's always enabled
<MenZa> ayabara: I've had FS-Driver recommended quite a few times
<roryy> marsh: you have the required keys
<holycow> both lmms and hydrogend are very cool
<holycow> neato
<ayabara> MenZa: it should handle both read and write ok?
<roryy> marsh: why did you think you had lost them ?
<jenda> ayabara: it's easier to use FAT32 on a small part of your disk as a transition media between your windows and your linux.
<goonie> dli~ I see.
<MenZa> ayabara: Yes, so I hear
<Quan-Time> can anyone suggest a good (GUI) torrent client ?
<marsh> roryy, sorry... bit ignorant to these things yet... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13116
<dli> goonie, also, you can get a newer kernel, in which the driver problem is already fixed
<roryy> marsh: yeah, i found it ;).  See my previous comments.
<holycow> what jenda said, usually you don't need a lot either
<MenZa> Someone should put up a rule about not apologising; I mean, we've all had problems. Problems we consider stupid when we look back at them ;D
<marsh> roryy, apt-get update told me... GPG error... ...error executing gpgv
<roryy> marsh: well, the problem is evidently not lost keys
<roryy> marsh: can you paste the entire error up on the pastebin ?
<ayabara> jenda: I know. problem is that I have a lot of data on an external hd that I need acess to from both worlds until I'm ready to ditch windows
<jenda> MenZa: hmm... recently I tried skyping with my microphone unplugged... I don't think I'll ever get angry at a noob again...
<dli> marsh, ubuntu got to find an way for auto key
<kIOski> anyome here runs flashfxp using wine ???
<MenZa> jenda: hahahaha
<jenda> ayabara: FAT32 is you ranswer
<roryy> marsh: also, can you put the output of 'sudo apt-get check' up there too ?
<MenZa> Where's the grub config located? I keep forgetting
<holycow> jenda, rofl
<roryy> MenZa: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MenZa> ta
<dli> ayabara, there's an ext2fsd project on sourceforge, which is stable to use in windows
<ayabara> jenda: but I can't convert ntfs to fat32 without losing my data? I've heard that "tragic" has an error percentage of about 20 in this operation...
<dli> MenZa, debian has a command, 'update-grub"
<holycow> ayabara, i wouldn't either
<MenZa> dli: oh?
<MenZa> Well I fixed it now
<dli> ayabara, I don't trust live conversion
<jenda> no, ayabara, I wouldn't ecommend that. But you still need to convert that drive to a usable FS, and NTFS is not the one.
<exn> does anyone has intel pro wireless 2100  working  ?
<MenZa> Having 8 entries is pretty annoying ;\
<sethk> ayabara, it's a very very dangerous thing to do.  you heard correctly
<MenZa> Any cool stuff with today's dist-upgrade?
<MenZa> err
<MenZa> That's for dapper
<jenda> ayabara: so I would recommend moving all the data somewhere, formatting, and moving back
<MenZa> ;p
<tritium> exn: it is known to work, yes
<ayabara> dli: ok. thx
<dli> exn,  you need to package for firmware, and then, just modprobe ipw2100
<Quan-Time> anyone ? good torrent client for dapper ? (supporting mulitple torrents in the one GUI)
<holycow> MenZa, not relaly, regular updates
<dli> Quan-Time, a bloated one, azureus
<meshe> Quan-Time: azureus should work fine
<fid> does ubuntu breezy support flash player 8?
<MenZa> holycow: oh, that's alright.
<MenZa> :)
<Quan-Time> dli, i said GOOD.. i dont like az...
<jenda> Quan-Time: Azureus is great, but it uses Java, unfoncho.
<Quan-Time> i liked bitcomet on win32
<dli> meshe, solved your nic problem?
<jenda> Quan-Time: ah...
<Quan-Time> does utorrent have a nix port ?
<ayabara> jenda: It's starting to look like the puzzle where you have to row a mouse, a cat and a dog across a river but only have room in the boat for one at a time
<Quan-Time> as utorrent is az.. without the java dependancy
<fid> bitcomet is the best
<holycow> nuffin wrong with java ... let many flowers bloom :0
<jenda> Quan-Time: I heard about Rufus - a FOSS mulitclient, but never tried.
<holycow> :)
<dli> Quan-Time, azureus is good, if you have dual-core + 4GB ram
<fid> anyone flash8 ?
<Quan-Time> dli, 2gb ram.. not 4 sorry.
<jenda> ayabara: exactly. I had that time of problem zilions of times.
<roryy> marsh: i see you pasted something up there, but there are no errors -- is everything working now ?
<holycow> lol, dudes don't be just elitists :) man
<holycow> hehe
<Madpilot> fid, no Flash 8 for Linux
<meshe> dli: compiling now
<fid> lame
<fid> hah
<meshe> make-dpkg
<meshe> er, make-kpkg
<dli> meshe, good, you didn't do "make"
<poningru> I can vouch for rufus
<marsh> roryy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13118
<holycow> fid, its what happens when one depends on commercial companies for support ...
* jenda has to go, sorry ayabara
<poningru> the stability is ok
<meshe> nah, i was smart enough to read the wiki first
<holycow> fid, its an excellent example of where open source excells
<poningru> but its on par with utorrent when it comes to resource usage
<marsh> roryy, the 2> errror output is the one i just pasted here...
<roryy> marsh: ok, fair enough
<marsh> it comes up after the no errors output
<roryy> marsh: let me do what i should have done earlier, and run that myself
<dli> meshe, sorry for asking, I really didn't expect many "smart" users in ubuntu
<meshe> the only way to get debs on this machine tho is to burn them to a cd first on my laptop and move it over
<marsh> roryy, sorry - am a bit slow... it's the frustration/confusion bubbling up !
<dli> meshe, you have no usb-memory or usb-hdd?
<meshe> dli: not sure how to take that ;)
<roryy> marsh: no problem
<ayabara> jenda: I got wat I wanted from you ;-)
<ayabara> jenda: thanks
<fid> meh
<fid> time for bed
<dli> meshe, usb-flash memory is cheap nowadays
<holycow> and indespensable
<luisito> /join #prueba
<marsh> roryy, it's just me! :(
<holycow> you can now get 2 gig sticks for affordable $
<meshe> dli: yeah, i did have a thumb drive, but it died on me
<luisito> ...
<meshe> dli: i've just been using a multisession cd and k3b
<dli> holycow, ubuntu should provide liveusb images too
<ayabara> If I want to live in a dual boot world, my whole external hd should be formatted as FAT32?
<meshe> that would be kewl
<holycow> dli, *nod* i wouldn't be surprised to see that show up eventually
<dli> meshe, btw, what's the current kernel? "uname -a"
<holycow> altho ... i'm not sure how good of an idea that is ...
<holycow> theoretically one can burn flash sticks in seconds if something goes wrong
<dli> holycow, what format would be convenient for both linux/windows users
<roryy> marsh: hmm, no, it's working here
<Quan-Time> so yer.. sound in games.. any suggestions ?
<holycow> fat32 is the only one that really is that transient
<meshe> dli: 2.6.12-10-686-smp
<Quan-Time> do i need the nforce drivers ?
<dli> meshe, quite old
<dli> meshe, however, should be more than enough to support your nics
<meshe> my nics are supported
<hajuu_> what do I need to do to setup an ident for irc?
<meshe> there's just something really screwy with them and the breezy install
<dli> meshe, you are compiling an ubuntu kernel or vanilla?
<roryy> marsh: you did try clearing out /var/lib/apt/lists/ ?
<ayabara> I thought about having half the hd as ext3 and use one of the ext-fs drivers for windows. when all I have on the drive is video/audio/images/docs, are there really any huuge disadvantages to using FAT32?
<marsh> roryy, yes... same problem...
<meshe> dli: ubuntu, i dld'd the src kernel deb and worked from there
<holycow> ayabara, from last look, all of those are read only
<marsh> roryy, had to put the 'partial' dir bak though! just as well i moved it..!
<roryy> marsh: ah. but did you clear it out ?
<ayabara> holycow: www.fs-driver.org claims write support, doesn't it?
<marsh> roryy, the partial dir?
<roryy> marsh: yip. i mean, its contents
<exn> where do i put the ipw2100 firmware ?
<marsh> ok... sorry - my ignorance again... back in a min.
<meshe> dli: if this works, i'm going to have to do this everytime i want to upgrade the kernel aren't i?
<dli> meshe, oh, one point I wanted to make, since ubuntu is giving trouble, it worths to try vanilla
<tritium> exn: you don't need to worry about that.  it "just works"
<dli> meshe, you can try where the ubuntu pre-built kernel works, if it doesn't you can always retreat
<chewy> i need to configure samba how would a guy do tha
<exn> tritium, i can't make it work
<Stork> hi, i'm having some problems with ATI drivers. When I start GDM it just says '(EE) No devices detected' :|
<ayabara> holycow: anyway. if there isn't any huge drawbacks to having a 300GiG disk in FAT32 format, that is the way to go I think
<Stork> chewy: #samba
<holycow> ayabara, well i guess i'm horribly wrong :) that looks cool, i've always ended up using fat32, but ext3 would be much nicer
<meshe> dli: ubuntu keeps the older kernel versions in the grub menu doesn't it?
<chewy> how do i get swat to work?
<ayabara> holycow: :-) , is there a 20 word explanation for why ext3 would be cooler for a "storage disk"?
<dj-fu> Stork, which ATI drivers, fglrx?
<holycow> ayabara, windows wont like such a large fat32 disk ... ext3 would be much better as it has journaling
<Stork> yes dj-fu
<dj-fu> Stork, are they loaded in your kernel
<holycow> ayabara, thx for the heads up on that win ext project, thats cool
<dli> meshe, it keeps all installed kernels, grub is simply "update-grub"
<roryy> marsh: ok, i have a (long!) command so we can see what the gpg error actually is
<Stork> dj-fu: they're in /etc/modules
<dj-fu> Stork, lsmod|grep fglrx
<Stork> dj-fu: my card is a Radeon Mobility 7500 - is that supported?
<chewy> How do i get swat to load in the web browser
<dj-fu> not a clue sorry 
<ayabara> holycow: np. some bloke in another forum claimed to have used it error-free for a long time
<dj-fu> best to check the glrx changelog
<Stork> dj-fu: the command you said didn't show any results
<meshe> well, make-kpkg just failed
<dj-fu> then you'll need to modprobe fglrx
<dj-fu> and/or modprobe -r the existing modules for your card
<meshe> i think i'm going to have to tackle this tommorow
<dj-fu> (ati, dri, drm, whatever.)
<roryy> marsh: the command is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13119
<immolo> Stork, I've got a feelig your card is supported by an open source drive
<Stork> immolo: hmm? which one(s)
<chewy> How do i configure swat
<immolo> google for "ati 7500 llinux
<immolo> "
<leggy> hello...i have a problem with the hotplug subsystem: after installing the hda sound drivers, ubuntu don't boot correctly! the boot process stops at hotplug subsystem. i solved the problem by editing the /etc/hotplug/blacklist, where i inserted hda-snd-intel and hda_snd_codec! but i have no sound because of this! :\ does anyone know this problem?
<dli> meshe, how it failed :(
<roryy> marsh: the other thing is to check your /etc/apt/sources.list -- can you put that on the pastebin too ?
<meshe> dli: drivers/i2c/i2c-core.c is where it failed
<meshe> i'm going to dl the latest vanilla and start the compile and go to bed
<dli> meshe, right, vanilla is more stable
<hajuu_> How the hell do I get an ident server working with irc??
<hajuu_> I cant figure it out
<dli> meshe, can you disable i2c for the moment
<marsh> roryy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13120
<meshe> are there any patches i'm going need from the ubuntu version?
<hajuu_> !ident
<ubotu> hajuu_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dli> hajuu_, what do you mean?
<Seveas> hajuu_, sudo apt-get install pidentd. Done.
<marsh> i emptied partial - same problem though...
<immolo> hajuu_, oident also allows computers in your network to ident
<dli> meshe, without patch, vanilla kernel just works
<chewy> how do i work swat for samba ?
<meshe> dli: kewl
<roryy> marsh: hmm, looks ok
<Seveas> !swat
<ubotu> swat is probably Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<hajuu_> ok pident installed.. but how do I use it?
<hajuu_> and set my details?
<roryy> marsh: can you run the gpg command i put on the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13119
<chewy> ok thanks
<roryy> marsh: maybe we can see what gpg's problem is
<Seveas> hajuu_, read through /usr/share/doc/pidentd/
<immolo> hajuu_, man pidentd
<chewy> file not found the swat addy is wrong
<Quan-Time> supposidly   artsdsp -m quake3.x86 fixes the q3 sound issues.. but i dont have it.. worth installing to try ?
<hajuu_> root@dcportal:/home/hajuu # man pidentd
<hajuu_> No manual entry for pidentd
<lianghu> did anyone use ELDK for arm compiling on Ubuntu???
<marsh> roryy, does that take a while? or has it hung (the first line - i'm assuming the others are output)
<Madpilot> later all
<mo0se> !vlc
<ubotu> hmm... vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<roryy> marsh: no, should be instantaneous
<roryy> marsh: on, no, it's all one command
<roryy> marsh: the '# run this ...' is a comment
<marsh> roryy, sorry - i'm typing it!
<mo0se> ubuntu is debian, right?
<chewy> nope
<roryy> marsh: hmm. cut-and-paste, if possible...
<marsh> <-- feeling a bit daft, roryy
<mo0se> what is it?
<goodwill> errr
<goodwill> any advice why ubuntu installer is not detected my sata drive?
<goodwill> is that support not comiled into the installer kernel?
<roryy> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
* goodwill does not see any sd* in /dev either
<dj-fu> goodwill, usually works, what chipset sata controller?
<kIOski> which command for see which kernel i have ??
<goodwill> kIOski: uname -a
<roryy> kIOski: uname -r
<kIOski> thx
<Quan-Time> best way to extract a tar file.. tar -vzf [filename]  ?!
<Quan-Time> was that it ?
<roryy> Quan-Time: you need x for extract
<roryy> Quan-Time: the z is for tar.gz files
<Quan-Time> UH HUH !!!
<Quan-Time> cheers
<luisito> where can I find information to make the progress bar animated?
<Seveas> luisito, drink enough alcohol =)
<Seveas> luisito, or install a custom theme, the progress bars in the Ubuntu theme can't be animated
<goodwill> dj-fu: SiS I think
<luisito> Seveas: jejeje :D
<roryy> Seveas: marsh is seeing this on 'apt-get update' -- any ideas ? he's cleard out /var/lib/apt/lists and /var/lib/apt/lists/partial, but it's still happening.
<luisito> Seveas: but I think in hoary where animated sometime, or I am wrong?
<Seveas> roryy, 'this' being?
<Seveas> luisito, yes they were. They disabled it
<Quan-Time> its a .tar.gz2
<Quan-Time> tar.bz2 even
<roryy> Seveas: *cough* oops: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13118
<luisito> Seveas: and I can't make it that way again?
<Seveas> luisito, recompile
<marsh> roryy, Seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13121 is from the gpg command
<roryy> Quan-Time: tar xjvf
<Seveas> with --enable-animation oslt
<luisito> Seveas: forget it.  :D
<hajuu_> ok still cant get my ident working with irc... I need my address to be lolatyou2@hostmask for the bots in a chan on another network will recognize me...
<roryy> marsh: hmm
<marsh> this feels like it's going somewhere... ;)))
<marsh> Oh.... :(
<Seveas> marsh, may simple be a server error
<roryy> marsh: well, the file is missing
<mo0se> !m4a
<ubotu> mo0se: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roryy> marsh: what does 'ls security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_Release.gpg' say ?
<mo0se> is there no way to play .m4a's in ubuntu?
* luisito is away: I'm just away right now
<Seveas> marsh, ls -alr /var/lib/apt/lists, output on pastebin
<Seveas> luisito, disable that away messaging crap!
<dj-fu> goodwill,
<dj-fu> modprobe sata_sis
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<marsh> roryy, no such file
<roryy> Seveas: gb.archive.ubuntu.com, which he's using, is the same as archive.ubuntu.com -- i think a server error is unlikely there.
<hajuu_> ok still cant get my ident working with irc... I need my address to be lolatyou2@hostmask for the bots in a chan on another network will recognize me...
<roryy> marsh: ok. odd. can you do what seveas requested?
<lolownik> Hello, can You give me any pointers for Ubuntu install over nfs (machine with no cd)
<goodwill> dj-fu: done, what do sata devices look like under /dev ? sd* ? and such?
<dj-fu> yes
<dj-fu> sd*
<Seveas> lolownik, wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<goodwill> dj-fu: modprobed it see none of those
<lolownik> thx
<roryy> marsh (and Seveas): I remember once actually copying a .gpg file from /var/lib/lists/partial/  to /var/lib/lists/  -- everything was ok, but for some reason the file got stuck in partial/
<goodwill> dj-fu: mayeb if I specify it at boot
<dj-fu> goodwill, you shouldn't need to. lsmod|grep scsi?
<goodwill> scsi_mod 2 libata, usb_storage
<marsh> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13123
<dj-fu> hurm
<dj-fu> I'm sorry, I don't know.
<goodwill> I think I foudn a debian bug on this
<Seveas> marsh, odd, all gpg files are missing
<roryy> indeed
<marsh> Seveas, could this bedue to a dpkg -i fialing on deps?
<Seveas> no
<roryy> Seveas: did you mean -R ?
<kimrhh> hi, a couple of questions... a USB keyboard not working in grub? and when I try to attach a usb-disk, nothing happens
<roryy> marsh: could you try that again, but 'ls -laR' this time ?
<Fujitsu> Seveas ran away!
<roryy> marsh: that is, 'ls -laR /var/lib/apt/lists'
<marsh> roryy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13125
<roryy> marsh: the Release.gpg file *is* on the server (you can see it here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/) so, I don't think it's a server problem
<cyphase> is there a panel applet who's purpose it is to keep other applets next to each other in the panel
<cyphase> so, you put applets into this applet, then you move the container applet arround, and everything inside it stays together
<roryy> marsh: ah-ha! do you see the .gpg files in partial/ there ?
<marsh> roryy, neither do i, 's why i cameto you guys... google only offers server probs solutions
<Method7> guys quick question, am using a centrino laptop with an integrated graphics card, will xgl work
<dj-fu> what graphics
<goodwill> dj-fu: apparantly asus has some drivers for that, I might figuresomething out
<goodwill> dj-fu: thanks
<roryy> marsh: ok, i'm going to update that gpg command from earlier
<dj-fu> goodwill, good luck ;] 
<mo0se> what's the best music player for ubuntu?
<MenZa> I prefer Listen personally
<takedown> amarok
<holycow> mo0se, open up synaptic and look in the multimedia category
<Flannel> m0zone: there is no "best", its personal preference
<takedown> ah, ubuntu :)
<blAckEn3d> does anyone know what pakage contains the file system structure (/bin, /lib, etc)?
<roryy> marsh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13127
<Flannel> blAckEn3d: huh?
<holycow> mo0se, there are tons of them
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13126
<roryy> marsh: almost the same as before, i've just added 'partial/' to the beginning of the first filename
<doms> i want to delete rows
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13126
<marsh> roryy, yes, i see them.... hang on - i'll be right back
<blAckEn3d> Flannel, when you install your system, isn't there a package that just contains the file system structure?
<Flannel> no.  That's part of the installer.
<blAckEn3d> Flannel, okay, thanks :)
<mo0se> holycow, yeah i see...
<Yon> hey all
<blAckEn3d> bye
<mo0se> but i'm just wondering what are some of the good ones...
<mo0se> well... better ones...
<Yon> im trying to copy from one mounted hdd to a ext mounted hdd, and i get an error saying oculd not creat folder
<Yon> **counld not create**
<kimrhh> could anyone help me getting usb-mass-storage to work in ubuntu?
<Get_A_Fix> hello
<goodwill> dj-fu: yeah there is a patch from SiS available from this chipset that has not made it into the current kernel tree yet
<dj-fu> ah
<dj-fu> you may have to do a custom kernel build to get it running then
<goodwill> dj-fu: so I'll apply it and recompile a kernel, but one cd is now a coaster here
<goodwill> dj-fu: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/03/msg01020.html
<Get_A_Fix> could anyone help with installing Ekiga please?
<dj-fu> afk, good luck
<marsh> roryy, http://ubuntu-nl.org/13128 - sorry - i've lost my mouse... gonna shut down... be back in 2 mins...
<Yon> im trying to copy from one mounted hdd to a ext mounted hdd, and i get an error saying 'could not create folder', both HDD's r NTFS
<Fujitsu> Ubuntu doesn't do NTFS writing.
<Fujitsu> Neither do other Linuces.
<Yon> :/ so there is nothing i can do about that?
<eirich> anyone still awake?
<goodwill> dj-fu: hmmm.. the patch made is way in 2.6.14-rc2
<Get_A_Fix> Yon: not really, NTFS drives are readable only
<goodwill> that should be helpful
<Flannel> Yon: not yet.
<goodwill> eirich: no...noone is awake
<goodwill> :-P
<eirich> wouldn't you know as soon as i hit enter, i started seeing messages from others
<eirich> i was just wondering if anyone here has had any issues keeping ubuntu connected to internet wirelessly
<dli> eirich, ask your question :(
<lsuactiafner> eirich : my access point goes kinda off when nothing is on it, so i keep irc or something open
<amorphous_> roryy, back... sorry about that, it's on my list...
<lsuactiafner> or gmail which refreshes all the time
<eirich> hmm.
<eirich> i may have to try that
<amorphous_> roryy, i miss anything?
<roryy> amorphous_: nope.  did you run that command in the /var/lib/apt/lists directory ?
<eirich> even when i'm ssh'd into my ubuntu box from my laptop downstairs i still get disconnected
<roryy> amorphous_: the shouldn't have been a file not found error
<amorphous_> yes - same error.... was there no pastebin link before I shutdown? hang on, i'll get it
<thomas__> Could anyone help me connect to the net? I'm a newbie with Ubuntu
<eirich> i haven't been able to time it to see if it's a regular occurance.
<dli> thomas__, don't ask to ask, just ask
<eirich> right now it seems to be random but happens often
<roryy> amorphous_: i got the link
<Get_A_Fix> could anyone help with installing Ekiga please, we've downloaded the deb files but can't seem to find install instructions anywhere ?
<amorphous_> oh... that's not good, is it :(
<roryy> amorphous_: but that file definitely exists -- i can see it in the ls -laR output
<dli> Get_A_Fix, for .deb files, try, "dpkg -i foo.deb"
<eirich> it's running on a desktop with a wireless card installed.
<eirich> i used linuxant to make use of the card's drivers
<thomas__> Allright. Ubuntu seems to find both my wlan card, and my ethernet card just fine. However, it won't recieve DHCP or get contact with my router when I set the ip manually
<roryy> amorphous_: i think you typed the name wrong
<soulfreshner> is there some way to know what the name is of a program in the menu (the name of the executable)
<amorphous_> ok... hang on...
<roryy> amorphous_: it's security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_Release , not security.ubuntu.com_dists_breezy-security_Release\
<rafflesdude> hey im new to unbuntu, i cant change my screen resolution from 640
<roryy> amorphous_: i strongly recommend cut-and-pasting stuff from the pastebin -- can you do that ?
<rafflesdude> *480
<dli> thomas__, you want dhcp or static?
<soulfreshner> it would be even better if there were some way to know from the running program by using ps or something
<roryy> amorphous_: to paste in the terminal, right-click -> Paste
<polpak> !tell rafflesdude about resolution
<eirich> if i go to the network preferences i can restart the wlan0 and it begins to work again for maybe 5 minutes then down again.
<fable> hello
<mikomiko> Is there any software similar to Gmail notifier in windows
<fable> some italian?
<thomas__> dli: I want either, just as long as it works
<roryy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fable> thanks
<dli> thomas__, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Iskandar> i need some help
<fable> i've a problem with my ATI radeon 9200
<fable> i need some help
<Iskandar> i would like to install ubuntu on a laptop asus
<dli> thomas__, or you can try the GUI tool in the System menu
<dli> Iskandar, asus supports linux quite well
<fable> when i lunch fgl_glxgears i've low FPS
<fable> help
<Iskandar> i would like to install ubuntu on a laptot asus
<thomas__> dli: If you mean the network tool, I've tried everything in order to set it up, and I don't see any reason why it shouldn't
<Iskandar> some suggestion about that
<Iskandar> ?
<dli> thomas__, okay, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<pangbh> hello all
<fable> there is 677 people, where are all???
<thomas__> dli: done
<pangbh> my ubuntu is breezy
<pangbh> how to use virtual desktop
<Get_A_Fix> dli: thanks, run with sudo right ? would you know in what order to process the files ?
<Iskandar> cause someone told me that not all the peripheric are recognized
<amorphous_> roryy, didn't know about the pasting thing - thanks for that. I been 2> to a file and gediting it to get it to the clipboard! --- here's the paste... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13129
<paris> ?
<Iskandar> someone installed ubuntu on his laptop?
<jerusalem> running breezy. which one of these do i want? Linux RPM (self-extracting file)
<jerusalem> (filesize: 15.47 MB), Linux (self-extracting file), Linux AMD64** Linux AMD64 RPM** ?
<roryy> amorphous_: ok, first 'cd /var/lib/apt/lists' and try again
<dli> thomas__,  put the device you want auto after lo to make it "auto lo eth0"
<dli> thomas__, or whatever, if it's not eth0
<doms> $result=mysql_query("select * from profile where name=$_view['name'] ");
<jerusalem> anyone?
<jerusalem> simple question really
<doms> $result=mysql_query("select * from profile where name=$_view['name'] ");
<roryy> doms: try #mysql
<roryy> doms: and *please* stop repeating yourself
<Iskandar> someone installed ubuntu on his laptop?
<Fry3001> jerusalem, talking about vmware?
<Iskandar> ok noone installed ubuntu on his laptop!
<soulfreshner> doms - it's a problem in your mysql query - you are missing single quotes
<roryy> Iskandar: please be patient.  Have you search for 'laptop' on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<Iskandar> bye bye
<Iskandar> yes of course
<jerusalem> java
* roryy feels his sense of humour failing
<Iskandar> i love java
<Fry3001> ah
<roryy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Fry3001> i took the .bin and made a .deb with java-package
<ubuntu> elo
<jerusalem> thanks for the link
<ubuntu> huje
<dli> thomas__, and, iface eth1 inet dhcp
<ubuntu> how to lunch a  comunicator?
<amorphous_> this could be good news! -- though a tad gutting if it's the reason why... I have a battery problem & keep losing the system time...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13131
<amorphous_> want me to reset the system time?
<amorphous_> roryy, see above - sorry forgot yr name
<roryy> amorphous_: yeah, looks like you'll need to
<Iskandar> come back in a while
<Iskandar> bye
<roryy> amorphous_: bizarre error
<amorphous_> back in a minute
<roryy> amorphous_: the screensaver may kick in (!)
<amorphous_> roryy, could og
<thomas__> dli: done. I'll see if it works
<amorphous_> roryy, could, of course, be my time machine experiment i have going on in the kitchen... maybe I have warped!
<kimrhh> how do I upgrade my Ubuntu to the latest packages?
<soundray> How can I interrupt a mysql query from the commandline, without Ctrl-C'ing the whole client process?
<dli> thomas__, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<roryy> heh
<dli> thomas__, sudo ifconfig -a
<Yon> amorphous, is it possible to compy from one NTFS hdd to another NTFS hdd?
<Yon> oh , lol he left...
<VK2NA> bye
<soundray> Yon: only if you have write access to the second NTFS partition.
<roryy> Yon: you can't write to ntfs from linux
<Yon> soundray... how do i get write access...?
<jerusalem> thanks for the help all. peace
<soundray> Yon: like roryy said, you can't write to NTFS -- at least not safely. If you're prepared to take a risk, search for Captive NTFS
<maz> has anyone else had trouble with loading pictures onto ebay??
<maz> ?
<Yon> ok... im just gona have to acept the fact ... thx
<dli> soundray, any chance for the new winfs ?
<curley_sue> HELP! I made a huge error - "sudo rm /mountpoint" how can I restore lost data (no reboot has been done yet)
<Yon> why is NTFS  not used in linux and only windows?
<dli> curley_sue, rm /mountpoint won't do any demage
<dli> curley_sue, unless you did "rm -rf"
<jareth_> Yon: lisence issues?
<Yon> oh right.. ok
<soundray> Yon: because it is closed software.
<curley_sue> dli, did "sudo rm -R /..."
<Yon> so there is nothing wrong with it
<Yon> k, thanks for the help guys
<thomas__> dli: When I do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it says fail
<maz> can it actually be that I'm the ONLY person who can't load photos onto ebay??
<dli> curley_sue, too late :(
<dli> curley_sue, if the data is critical, turn off the computer right now
<curley_sue> dli is there no way to restore (since I haven't restarted yet);  I <ctrl>-c in the middle
<dli> thomas__, go over your /etc/network/interfaces , correct possible errors
<dli> curley_sue, too late, turn off computer is the only way
<curley_sue> dli why should I turn off?!
<dli> curley_sue, then, you make disk image of the disk, and recover from it
<maz> can it actually be that I'm the ONLY person who can't load photos onto ebay??
<dli> curley_sue, your computer may do more demage to your data when it's running
<Fujitsu> Is it another partition to your root, curley_sue?
<roryy> maz: this is an ubuntu support channel; perhaps you should contact ebay tech support.
<Fujitsu> If so, you need to unmount it immediately.
<dli> Fujitsu, you can't unmount /
<Fujitsu> It is /, is it?
<maz> roryy sorry if that's irritating people, but i've never had this problem on Windows so I can only conclude that Ubuntu is at fault
<amorphous_> now there's a thing.... perfect! roryy, yr a gent. thank you.
<curley_sue> dli Fujitsu it's an archive partition (FAT32 format done by Win32). only archive files...
<soundray> dli: winfs will have to be reverse engineered to access it from Linux. Probably a major task, and dangerous, from a legal point of view.
<curley_sue> dli, Fujitsu, it's an archive partition (FAT32 format done by Win32). only archive files...
<Fujitsu> OK.
<Fujitsu> You need to unmount it immediately.
<Fujitsu> sudo umount /mountpoint
<Fujitsu> If it's FAT32, you're probably in luck.
<dli> curley_sue, easy, fat32 can be easily recovered
<Fujitsu> It's ext3 that's a problem.
<danny-khi> I want to Grub Menu and Place Windows as the first and default choice in the boot loader menu. How I can do this? Please do not refer me to a webpage as I am currently unable to browser any webpage
<Fujitsu> FAT32 recovery is trivial.
<dli> soundray, I won't touch it anyway
<Edgy_Eft> hi
<Fujitsu> WinFS is just silly.
<Fujitsu> Hi, Edgy_Eft.
<Edgy_Eft> my sound device crashed
<roryy> amorphous_: cool beans
<amorphous_> hope I havent completely wasted your time and really sorry if i've been a pita. hopefully it'l all come in handy - it will if i see it again. I'm now off to post this on some forum's i seen earlier
<Edgy_Eft> in ephipanty i got a beeb on an 404 site
<amorphous_> roryy, above... and thanks again for your time...
<Edgy_Eft> but last time i got a scratch noise and my sound is dead
<amorphous_> yr a bloody genius!!! ;)
<Edgy_Eft> i just booted
<roryy> amorphous_: i think explaning how to use gpg to test what the error actually is may be most useful for others.
<Edgy_Eft> and i can hear noise on my speakers while turnig sound to maximum
<roryy> amorphous_: nah, had more experience breaking computers ;)
<amorphous_> ok - i'll include it.
<Edgy_Eft> but i get no boot melody
<Edgy_Eft> any ideas?
<kremsner> hy@all
<amorphous_> roryy, well... I'm geting closer!!! lol
<kremsner> a question... where is the directory of GAIM? Where are the Buddy Alerts....?
<kremsner> Can I manage them with Gaim?
<amorphous_> <-- giggling a lot like a kid as the tension eases...
<kremsner> I just can add new alarms... but not delete old ones
<curley_sue> Fujitsu, dli, umount done. what's nxt?
<Fujitsu> I've never had to recover FAT32 under Linux... Do you have a Windows installation around?
<curley_sue> Fujitsu, I have, it's a dual-boot laptop...
<Fujitsu> OK...
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<OffHand> hi. what's the way to go to let fsck actually repair a hd?
<Fujitsu> I've forgotten what tool I used to use....
<dli> curley_sue, don't write to the disk, to fsck, don't do any, read first, http://www.scheler.com/fatrecovery/
<curley_sue> Fujitsu, dli , didn't u say FAT32 recovery is trivial?
<Fujitsu> If you have the right software, it's a matter of a couple of clicks.
<Fujitsu> The software is pretty simple, it's just got to interpret large amounts of data.
<kremsner> Anyone uses GAIM?
<dli> curley_sue, trivial doesn't mean you can make mistake here :) don't do anything, first, read, understand, and set up your plan
<Fujitsu> Yes, kremsner.
<rafflesdude> hey how do i login as the administrator to remove the settings of a system file from it's read only status
<kremsner> Fujitsu Can I manage my Buddy Alarms somehow?
<dli> kremsner, I think "apt-cache search gaim" can find the package you need for gaim features
<soulfreshner> if I run the application 'Network Servers' - how do I find out what the executable is called?
<sol_> i need to know how to use a .run file in ubuntu
<Fujitsu> Alarms?
<kremsner> alerts
<kremsner> sorry
<kremsner> *g*
<alxwind> hey gurus! what program lists all my hardware in console?
<Fujitsu> To do what, kremsner?
<Fujitsu> lshw, alxwind.
<sol_> will synaptic open a .run file or use terminal
<alxwind> 10x Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> sol_, just run it.
<kremsner> Fujitsu I Want to Manage my Buddy Alerts.... I just can add them but don't know how to delete them
<Fujitsu> Buddy Pounce?
<cskeide> i've been having trouble with bittorrent clients segfault'ing. i just uninstalled samba, and they all work as they should. is this a known issue/bug?
<Ocult> hello
<dli> curley_sue, linux101, nothing but backup can save you :) if you can, set up backup
<rafflesdude> hey guys someone can help me out here
<Ocult> how can i do the gdesklets begin together Gnome ???
<rafflesdude> kinda new to unbuntu
<Ocult> please ?
<sol_> me too new to ubuntu
<rafflesdude> was wonderin how to change the settings of a document (removin read only) status
<sol_> clueless
<curley_sue> dli can u explain more? (did u mean I should have had a backup of my data?)
<sol_> been apt-getting all nite
<soulfreshner> rafflesdude: you need to use chmod
<cskeide> Ocult, open "system -> preferences -> sessions" and add gdesklets
<dli> rafflesdude, try the file browser ( nautilus)
<OffHand> ocult, system > preferences > sessions
<rafflesdude> i tried file browser
<rafflesdude> but it says i dont have root permission
<rafflesdude> how to use chmod
<dli> rafflesdude, if you still want more, "man chmod", like "chmod +w foo"
<soulfreshner> rafflesdude: to execute anything as the superuser you need to prepend the command with sudo
<Ocult> OffHand, in sessions add something ?
<Ocult> thank u
<dli> rafflesdude, okay, you can "sudo chmod a+w foo"
<OffHand> startup programs tab
<israel> http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<rafflesdude> oh ok
<OffHand> type gdesklets
<rafflesdude> i'll try that
<rafflesdude> thanks a lot!
<monsterb> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<soulfreshner> rafflesdude: It's bad news to log in as the superuser espescially if you are still new to ubuntu - it is possible, but by the time you find out how to do it, you won't want to anyway :)
<Ocult> OffHand, thanks
<israel> http://planet.nana.co.il/hartk2003/FireFox7.htm
<rafflesdude> i see ok thanks
<rafflesdude> ill save that for later
<dli> rafflesdude, don't change any system files, only change your own
<rafflesdude> well aparently
<rafflesdude> it's one of the solutions
<rafflesdude> to correct my resolution problem
<kremsner> Fujitsu any Suggestions?
<dli> soulfreshner, I don't worry, new users can learn a lesson by making mistakes
<rafflesdude> because i have the lowest 600*400 settings
<soulfreshner> dli: :)
<rafflesdude> so i have to edit this particular system gile
<rafflesdude> file
<dli> rafflesdude, don't do chmod to change resolution, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mosi> can anyone tell me if ubuntu comes with an archive tool that can handle .rar files, and if so what it's called?
<Fujitsu> mosi, install package unrar-nonfree
<mosi> fujitsu: thanks
<cskeide> i'm running dapper and been having trouble with bittorrent clients segfault'ing. i just uninstalled samba, and they all work as they should. is this a known issue/bug? any idea how to get bittorrent working with samba installed?
<BlueEagle> cskeide: #ubuntu+1 please
<BlueEagle> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<rafflesdude> ok dli
<mosi> Fujitsu: does that install libs for KDE Archive manager, or is it it's own thing?
<rafflesdude> btw how do i even copy text frm this box? lol
<dli> rafflesdude, ask here before you do something to the system, or read a howto
<rafflesdude> oh ok..i did..and i was directed to this page
<darx> greetings
<rafflesdude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dli> rafflesdude, Ctl-C here, and Ctl-Shift-V in gnome-terminal
<chunky_munkey> is there any file share programs for linux?
<Fujitsu> It should work with both Ark and it's own thing, I think, mosi.
<HunterZ>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 2006debian
<mosi> Fujitsu: got it, thanks a lot :)
<rafflesdude> i tried the first methog there
<Fujitsu> No problem, mosi.
<rafflesdude> didnt work...im tryin the second one
<rafflesdude> shld i go ahead with it dli?
<darx> i'd like to run a shutdown script.. Where do i have to save the script??
<Steed> !exit
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Steed
<chunky_munkey> whats a good fileshare for linux
<gmi01> Hello, I have the following problem: I have to run apt-get update every other days otherwise i get an error message that says "W: Couldn't stat source package list" for every package
<dli> rafflesdude, followinig the wiki is a good way
<gmi01> Anyone knows how to fix it?
<dli> rafflesdude, you got 855, I see
<soulfreshner> is there some program that could install ubuntu on a remote server? that would be a nice treat...reinstalling a server remotely
<darx> chunky_munkey, frostwire,amule
<soulfreshner> ...it should be possible
<exn> my wireless card (ipw2100) can't detect any network, can anyone help me ?
<rafflesdude> 855?
<rafflesdude> what do u mean?
<darx> i'd like to run a shutdown script.. Where do i have to save the script?? any ideas??
<dli> gmi01, you may need to check your network :( figure out why it couldn't fetch
<Fujitsu> i855, the chipset, rafflesdude.
<rafflesdude> how did u find out?
<dli> exn: ipw2100 is for b protocol only, enable B mode at your ap (router)
<gmi01> dli, No apt-get update works fine when I run it but the thing is I have to run it every other day
<rafflesdude> ok so what's my next step
<exn> dli, it's already in B mode only
<ic56> darx: what kind of shutdown script?  is the standard shutdown program insufficient for your needs?
<dli> gmi01, i think apt is in /etc/cron.daily
<rafflesdude> i tried the reconfig thing it didnt work
<dli> exn, "sudo iwlist eth1 scan", if it's eth1
<darx> ic56, i'd like to release the lease and reset the saved leases
<jink_> ????
<darx> ic56, the DHCP leases
<dli> rafflesdude, and 855resolution?
<exn> eth0      No scan results
<exn> dli, eth0      No scan results
<rafflesdude> yes dli?
<dli> exn, sudo iwconfig eth0
<dli> rafflesdude, are you sure you set enable video for video in bios? like more than 8MB
<gmi01> dli, thanks, I will have a look at that cron job
<rafflesdude> ok i'll try that again
<rafflesdude> 8MB?
<rafflesdude> or more?
<chunky_munkey> how do you unpack a tar?
<dli> rafflesdude, sudo 855resolution -l
<darx> ic56: i'd like to release the DHCP lease and reset the saved leases
<rafflesdude> i type that into command?
<dli> rafflesdude, anything more than 640x480?
* corey just installed ubuntu for first time
<alexandros_se> Where can I get in contact with someone working on the Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> grats corey.
<rafflesdude> no...only show 640 *480
<corey> :-D
<rafflesdude> no other options dli
<corey> i like
<ic56> darx: to cause a script to be executed during shutdown, put it in /etc/init.d and then link it to the /etc/rc?.d directories
<corey> now i just need help getting my wifi to work :(
<BlueEagle> !wifi
<ubotu> somebody said wifi was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<dli> rafflesdude, check bios, reboot, enter bios, find out howmuch video ram is reserved, make it larger than 8MB
<BlueEagle> corey: You probably also want support for mp3 and nvidia
<corey> lol thanks
<corey> nope
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell corey about mp3
<corey> just wifi
<corey> ;)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell corey about nvidia
<ic56> darx: the scripts in /etc/init.d have a specific format.  Make sure to immitate it -- you need to provide start, stop, and restart methods at minimum.
<darx> ic56: thanks buddy.
<BlueEagle> what? No mp3? I'm proud of you. :)
<chunky_munkey> darx, where do i get frost wire
<Edgy_Eft> my systemsounds are not played anymore....i restartet alsa-utils restart and heared two knacks
<Edgy_Eft> but with no effect
<rafflesdude> ok will do that and be nback here again
<darx> chunky_munkey: ther's a .deb at the frostwire website
<rafflesdude> thanks dli
<chunky_munkey> ok
<chunky_munkey> how do i install debs and tars?
<darx> ic56: wouldn't a normal shell script suffice??
<curley_sue> dli, Fujitsu, I'm working on the fatback installation. in the meanwhile I wanted to b sure: % fatback -a -o ~/recoverydir /dev/hda5 (where hda5 was the partition mounted to mountpoint)
<ic56> darx: note the presence of /etc/init.d/networking .  To release your DHCP leases, it may be more appropriate to add your code in there.
<alxwind> OFFTOP: any canadians chat here?  :)
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13135
<dli> curley_sue, still read docs of fatback, make sure it won't write anything to /dev/hda5
<darx> ic56: as i said before i'd also like to reset the saved leases. ubuntu for somereason defaults to the expired leases
<alxwind> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<chunky_munkey> darx, whats a good server on amule for music/.
<chunky_munkey> or where can i get more servers cause its all porn
<darx> chunky_munkey: any server would suffice do a global search for more hits.
<curley_sue> dli, i could not find anything rearding this matter neither in info nor in man
<darx> chunky_munkey: filter you searches for whatever formats you are interested in
<chunky_munkey> where do i do a globel search
<darx> chunky_munkey: its in the search window, enable the extended parameters
<chunky_munkey> seekin music
<chunky_munkey> ok
<chunky_munkey> think its workin
<chunky_munkey> what do you think about apollon?
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13136
<tombs> hi all
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13136
<darx> chunky_munkey: haven't tried it yet
<chunky_munkey> well amule is amazing
<chunky_munkey> lots of hits so far
<chunky_munkey> i havent even made it to frost wire yet
<chunky_munkey> thanks for the tip
<darx> chunky_munkey: the edonkey network has the most files
<darx> chunky_munkey: just download the .deb from frostwire's website and double click to install
<curley_sue> dli, Fujitsu pls check the following http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13137
<darx> its easy as that
<darx> chunky_munkey: but you need java as well for frostwire
<chunky_munkey> oh well thats another process then
<muhammed> can anyone help me with mount
<darx> chunky_munkey: but you need java as well for frostwire
<chunky_munkey> i dont know much about linux
<Fujitsu> Ask away, muhammed.
<darx> chunky_munkey: there's a guide in the ubuntu wiki for java
<dli> curley_sue, maybe, fatback's fault :( google for another tool
<chunky_munkey> ok
<darx> chunky_munkey: it's quite easy just look around
<chunky_munkey> edonkey is on frostwire?
<darx> chunky_munkey: nope gnutella
<muhammed> well I  can se the hardrive in my desktop hda1 but when i press its says no permission
<darx> chunky_munkey: its faster than edonkey most of the time but less hits
<doms> you need to mount your hda1
<Fujitsu> No.
<chunky_munkey> ok
<Fujitsu> doms, the issue is the NTFS umask.
<chunky_munkey> ok im downloading forstwire now
<Ocult> ompaul, HELLO !!
<ic56> forget justask
<ic56> justask is <reply> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<doms> umask=0222
<darx> chunky_munkey: remember to install java
<darx> chunky_munkey: before frostwire
<chunky_munkey> ok
<doms> /dev/hda1 media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<johndoe> anybody successfully using a bluetooth keyboard?
<chunky_munkey> ok 1 sec got to find the wiki
<curley_sue> dli, Fujitsu how can I create an image of my partition?
<Fujitsu> dd if=/dev/partition of=somefile
<dli> it's not needed now :)
<doms> yes even me i use a wireless monitor of my dapper drake
<doms> so far so good
<darx> ic56: thanks a ton mate
<johndoe> doms: and you also use a bt keyboard?
<johndoe> may i ask which one
<FearMoth> I have a problem.. in ubuntu breezy/dapper the sound worked fine. now I installed kubuntu and I have no sound .. anyone have any ideas what's going wrong?
<rafflesdude> how do i save a document in nano text editor?
<overrider_> is geom stable enough to build a raid1 and use it on a production fileserver?
<overrider_> rafflesdude, ctrl+w
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<overrider_> ctrl+x
<rafflesdude> thanks!
<corey> how can i open an exe file?
<delta> Hi. Anyone "working" with/for the ubuntu-shop?
<spiritz> corey: you  don't want to open .exe file; .exe run on windows, linux bascially doesn't use .exe files
<corey> ;(
<corey> well the ubuntu site gives an exe
<corey> blah
<corey> will win64 drivers work?
<spiritz> no, not any windows driver/program works basically; it's not made for... there's workaround but you don't want to to this
<spiritz> which .exe are you trying to launch?
<corey> well i know that
<corey> im trying to get my wifi working
<spiritz> what's your wifi card?
<corey> and the guide on ubuntus site says i need the .sys and .inf
<corey> from the windows driver
<corey> broadcom
<corey> pciid 14e4:4318
<spiritz> ok, the it might be an exception
<corey> there are 3 ones listed
<corey> and im not sure which will work
<corey> the one i thought would work is .exe :(
<spiritz> try doing unzip .exe
<corey> nope
<corey> ;9
<corey> idk why they link to an exe
<spiritz> there must be a way
<corey> yea if i could get the link on my windows machine
<corey> and somehow send a zip to this machine
<spiritz> can you show me the webpage u're reading?
<corey> hold on let me just dl it on my windows machine and zizp it
<corey> its the wifidocs ndlswrapper ubuntu
<spiritz> ok ic
<corey> lemme try and email this to myself then go and do it on the windows machine
<corey> agh! why wont it unzip it
<darden> salut
<darden> je n'arrive pas  installer democracy
<ic56> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<darden> en fait je ne sais pas installer tout court je crois ;)
<Storkme> how can i find out the model of my ATI graphics card?
<bimberi> Storkme: 'lspci' (in a terminal) may tell you
<Storkme> bimberi, okay, thanks
<Storkme> '0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] '
<Storkme> so that means my card is a 'Radeon Mobility 7500' ?
<bimberi> Stork: i think so - i'm not familar with models of ati cards though
<Storkme> okay, nor am i
<kimrhh> could someone tell me how to get tetex-extra into my package lists ?
<Storkme> bimberi, do you know if my card supports 3d accelleration?
<dli> Storkme, I think yes
<bimberi> Storkme: i think dli probably knows better than me :)
<bimberi> !info tetex-extra
<ubotu> tetex-extra: (Additional library files of teTeX), section tex, is optional. Version: 2.0.2c-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 10222 kB, Installed size: 39160 kB
<Storkme> okay thanks dli. Do you know which driver i should be using for 3d gaming?
<kimrhh> ubotu: yes, but I can't install it
<ubotu> kimrhh: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kimrhh> it doesn't exist in my packagelists
<bimberi> kimrhh: put your sources.list on the pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ )
<bimberi> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<corey> W00T
<corey> i think i got wifi installed
<mc44> Hey I cant remeber the name of the program which shows yoer disk space usage like a pie chart divided by folders, anyone know what its called?
<kimrhh> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13140
<bimberi> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<corey> brb unplugging wired connection!
<bimberi> kimrhh: i would completely replace that with the contents of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (from above)
<loothinker> what's the default user and password of PostgreSql-8.1?
<rysiek|pl> hi there, everyone
<bimberi> loothinker: 'sudo su - postgres' and you should get administrative access (iirc)
<loothinker> bimberi:thanks
<Doat> mc44, baobab?
<rysiek|pl> does anybody know(man, I love this phrase!) in which group(s) a user has to be to be able to run a daemon, listening on localhost:<some_port>?
<bimberi> loothinker: not yet, make sure it works first :)
<loothinker> i sure
<Storkme> bimberi, sorry to bother you again but xserver says my graphics card is a 'Radeon Mobility 9000 (M7 LW)', not a 'Radeon Mobility 7500'
<kimrhh> bimberi: thx, that worked
<bimberi> Storkme: ooh then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI might work for you then
<bimberi> kimrhh: np :)
<Storkme> bimberi, so i shouldn't believe lspci?
<Storkme> bimberi, okay, i'll try that. brb
<bimberi> Storkme: actually i'd probably believe lspci first - but you never know
<Stork> bimberi: didn't work
<ic56> rysiek|pl: each daemon is different.
<Stork> bimberi: my error was '(EE) No devices found' :(
<bimberi> Stork: :(
<rysiek|pl> ic56: yeah, I know. I am starting *my own* daemon and I am sure there must be a group that has access to TCP/IP
<rysiek|pl> ic56: just like the audio and video groups have access to the audio and video hardware, respectively
<ic56> rysiek|pl: not a group.  You are probably thinking of the need to access privileged ports (TCP ports below 1024).  And for that, you need to be uid root.
<rysiek|pl> ic56: nope - the port I need access to is 1314 (actually, I can set that up for any port)
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13141
<doms> i cant search a record
<ic56> rysiek|pl: if the port is above 1024, you don't need any special privige.  You could run the daemon as yourself.  However, for better security, you should...
<ic56> rysiek|pl: create a uid and group specific to the service offered by that daemon and run the daemon under that uid/gid.  A final alternative is
<rysiek|pl> that's just what I am trying to do
<ic56> rysiek|pl: to run the daemon as nobody:nogroup which is meant for deamons that have *no* private data.  That id and gid should not own any files at all on your system.  Thus, if the daemon becomes compromised, the cracker won't gain access to any resources.
<rysiek|pl> great, thx for the hint
<Doat> when i try to mark pcsx for installation it tells me that dependencies psemu-video-x11 OR psemu-video can't be installed. what can i do?
<Rafael> high room. does anyone use a video camera with ubunt ? i am looking for basic video capturing and editing software ... help, anyone ?
<bimberi> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: (Non-linear editor for Digital Video data), section graphics, is extra. Version: 0.75-7ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 725 kB, Installed size: 2676 kB
<priyank> hey
<Rafael> bimberi: ty!
<priyank> whats the pacakge name for tightvnc?
<bimberi> Rafael: np :)
<fred__> join #ubuntu-fr
<bimberi> priyank: tightvncserver (tip: search in synaptic or 'apt-cache search tightvnc')
<priyank> bimberi: apt-get install tightvncserver doesnt work
<bimberi> !info tightvncserver
<ubotu> tightvncserver: (virtual network computing server software), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2.9-6build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 610 kB, Installed size: 1364 kB
<bimberi> priyank: it's in the universe repository ...
<cornernote_> hello
<bimberi> ubotu tell priyank about universe
<blixtra> Is anybody able to view the videos at http://www.firefoxflicks.com/ with mplayer-plugin?
<Doat> !pcsx
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Doat
<cornernote_> i want to run a barebones ubuntu.. i need X but i dont need a window manager...   what debs do i need to get ?
<blixtra> for me it hangs at 99% and does nothing
<doms> theirs something like a amarok for gnome
<blixtra> doms: try banshee
<doms> banshee
<blixtra> yep
<doms> that has a online radio
<priyank> thanks bimberi
<bimberi> priyank: np :)
<blixtra> doms: I'm not sure I never use it for that
<bimberi> cornernote_: a 'server' install plus x-window-system-core would be my guess
<Rafael> how can i find out which device name is used by a connected ffirewire video camera
<Rafael>  is there something like lsusb or lspci for firewire ?
<doms> someone knows a online radio for gnome
<Rafael> you may use rythmbox
<Rafael> if u like it
<Rafael> or xmms
<chandscomb> hey where can i go to find people with music?
<Rafael> live365.com
<chandscomb> presumably this works like the windows 'Mirc'?
<chandscomb> thankkooo
<doms> novell for music online radio
<Rafael> bestter shoutcast.com
<Rafael> s/bester/better/
<Rafael> anyone here with firewire knowledge ?
<chandscomb> firewire being the ipod cable firewire?
<Rafael> well, it's a video camera .... blockdevice also (the block device is working)
<chandscomb> hmm
<chandscomb> your using it on linux?
<Rafael> well, not i use windows .. .that's why i ask here ... j/k
<Storkme> where are the xserver detailed output files?
<cornernote_> hi, on windows if i give a computer a name, other computers can see it using that name... can i setup linux the same ?
<doms> where i can download novell client and novell server for linux server and windows client
<Rafael>  ... /var/X.NN.log
<cornernote_> so that i can have a computer using DHCP with a static name on the local network
<Rafael> err .... / var/logs/X.NN.log
<nikusan> cornernote_, system > admin > networking > general > hostname
<Rafael> Storkme: /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<cornernote_> nikusan: other computers on the network dont seem to be picking up the hostname of my linux box
<doms> where i can a download a free novell server  for my ubuntu box running on server  and i hav a 7 client running on windows download a windows client too
<cornernote_> unless i have an internal DNS server or use hosts files or something
<nikusan> cornernote_, windows computers?
<Ocult> hello
<cornernote_> yes
<Ocult> somebody here use vnc ?
<nikusan> cornernote_, you need to install samba
<cornernote_> i dont want to share files across the network... i just want to see apache on my linux box
<cornernote_> i still need samba ?
<nikusan> cornernote_, oh sorry, I'm not sure
<cornernote_> * and i dont want to type the IP cos its DHCP
<ic56> cornernote_ when you say you want other computers to see the ubuntu computer's name, what do you mean?  In which applications do you want the computer's name to be visible?
<Ali> hi all
<Ali> how can i limit the /var/log size ?
<Rafael> ali: you may use logrotation ... on a nightly basis (via cron)
<Ali> logrotate ?
<WarOfAttrition> could someone tell me where 'glib-config' 'xmms-config' and 'gtk-config' are found on ubuntu?
<cornernote_> ic56: i want to be able to ping my ubuntu
<cornernote_> from windows... using a name not an IP
<WarOfAttrition> or what their equivalents are?
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: i thing you need the glib-devel package
<Hoodster> Hi All, does anyone know what this message means? "Warning: /proc/ide/hd?/settings interface is obsolete, and will be removed soon!"
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: not sure as i have a gentoo background
<corey> woot!
<corey> got wifi to work
<corey> quite easily i might add
<WarOfAttrition> Ali: I already have libglib2.0-dev is that it?
<WarOfAttrition> same with the devel of gtk
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: i think yes
<ic56> Ali: logrotate config files are in /etc/logrotate.d/.  You can set the frequency of rotation and size of logfiles there.
<WarOfAttrition> then it's a mystery where their 'config' files are
<WarOfAttrition> so I can't compile jack
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: it's weird, i have it here
<WarOfAttrition> in what location?
<Ali> /usr/bin
<Ali> $ which glib-config
<Ali> /usr/bin/glib-config
<Ali> thank you ic56
<ramless> hi.. starting achilles i received the message Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". i use nv driver, i have load "glx" in config file.. any suggestions??
<WarOfAttrition> all I have there about glib is glib-genmarshal  glib-gettextize  glib-mkenums
<WarOfAttrition> but I'm guessing that's not what I'm looking for
<si|vercat> cornernote_, make a static dhcp lease and assign it a name, depending on the server it should add an entry to the dns-server
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: if you know an equivalent for equery in ubuntu, i can tell you to which package it belongs
<Steff_breezy> Hi, I have a massive problem: when I open my home folder with nautilus, the window opens, but the files/folders in it are not to be seen, just an empty space in the window. You have to kill this window to close it. After a few minutes, I have an intense disk activity and have to restart X, cause it hangs then. Reboot didnt help. Other nautilus windows react normally. Please help
<bakert> Steff_breezy: what the hell you got in there?
<WarOfAttrition> I do not
<bakert> Steff_breezy: can you do an ls in a terminal?
<Steff_breezy> bakert, nothing special..
<Steff_breezy> bakert, yes
<bakert> Steff_breezy: how many files?
<bakert> Steff_breezy: ls -la | wc -l
<Ali> Steff_breezy: killall -9 gnome-thumbnailer
<Ali> or something like that
<delta> Excuse me, someone "working" with/for the ubuntu-shop?
<Steff_breezy> bakert, 99 files
<Steff_breezy> Ali, I have rebooted, so this will probably without effort?
<bakert> Steff_breezy: hmm ... are any of them images?  that is not a terrible thought from Ali .. could be something to do with trying to generate a thumbnail?
<ic56> cornernote_: it seems I had a bug which made it appear like people were sending me private messages.
<bakert> Steff_breezy: mind you it does thumbnails for lots of things
<Ali> Steff_breezy: it's run when you open a folder with thumbnailable thingies
<bakert> Steff_breezy: like pdfs, etc.  Perhaps you can get into list view first then go there and see if it is better behaved?
<bakert> Steff_breezy: oh no that doesnt work, views are per folder ... it might be a setting?
<soundray> Steff_breezy: if I were you, I would just leave the window for 10 or 15 minutes. Once the thumbnails are in the cache, it shouldn't take this long to open it again.
<bakert> Steff_breezy: yes - Edit, Preferences and its there
<WarOfAttrition> Ali: btw are you on dapper?
<Steff_breezy> bakert, theres no image or media file in it
<bakert> Steff_breezy: i would try changing pref to list view and see if it helps ... just to eliminate the possibility
<bakert> Steff_breezy: and because i dont have any better ideas!
<bakert> sorry!
<soundray> I've installed r-cran-rmysql. What else do I need to do to use it? Right now, "m <- dbDriver("MySQL")" gives me "couldn't find function "dbDriver""
<Steff_breezy> bakert, ok, Ill try
<Steff_breezy> thx for your help, 1 sec
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: yes
<WarOfAttrition> I see, that might be it then
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: oO
<WarOfAttrition> I'm still on 5.10
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: that's weird, glib-config had been there for ages
<Steff_breezy> you were right, in list view it opens!!
<WarOfAttrition> then I guess it's a conspiracy, doesn't want me to compile
<bakert> Steff_breezy: hmm ... ok so now it is a question of what is the culprit.
<Steff_breezy> I also turned thumbnails off
<bakert> Steff_breezy: you could try moving half the files somewhere else and keep doing half again and find the culprit(s) by process of elimination?
<bakert> Steff_breezy: or it could be that there is something wrong with thumbnail generation on your machine, period
<bakert> Steff_breezy: or perhaps this is enough of a fix?
<Ali> ic56 ???
<Steff_breezy> i changed to symbol view again and it frooze again. what do i have to type to restart nautilus
<Steff_breezy> ?
<soundray> Steff_breezy: just give it a bit of time.
<Steff_breezy> soundray, it did many times, it wont help
<soundray> Steff_breezy: 10 minutes?
<bakert> soundray: you think that's normal behaviour?  it shouldnt freeze, just not show the icons for a while if it is working ok?
<orbin> Steff_breezy: what are your system specs?
<bakert> orbin: good question
<Steff_breezy> soundray, really, so long?
<Ali> Steff_breezy: open the gconf-editor
<Steff_breezy> orbin, amd 2100+ 256 ram
<soundray> bakert: like orbin says, it depends on the specs of course.
<WarOfAttrition> btw does anyone know if xmms plugins are compatible with bmp?
<Steff_breezy> Ali, yes?
<Ali> Steff_breezy: and disable all thumbnailers
<ramless> hi.. starting achilles i received the message Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". i use nv driver, i have load "glx" in config file.. any suggestions??
<Ali> Steff_breezy: they are somewhere on /desktop
<Acidic> anyone had experience with webmin
<orbin> WarOfAttrition: yes, they are
<Ali> WarOfAttrition: not all of them
<Steff_breezy> soundray, do you really think I should wait ten minutes for nautilus
<Steff_breezy> ?
<Ali> anyone willing to help me reducing my /var/log size ?
<black_hwk> hi is there any softwares like SQLYog that I can download via apt-get?
<soundray> Steff_breezy: I think it's a matter of doing it just once. Then the thumbnails will be cached (I assume)
<Ali> Steff_breezy: i am running dapper on an old 600 Mhz with 196Mb
<bakert> black_hwk: what is SQLYog?
<WarOfAttrition> probably running fluxbox?
<Acidic> Can anyone help me with a poblem im having with webmin...
<Steff_breezy> soundray, I have turned thumbnail previews completely off, but I have switched from list to symbol view and it froze again
<soundray> Ali, edit /etc/logrotate.conf
<bakert> Steff_breezy: so it is something other than thumbnails about icon view??  Odd.
<Ali> soundray: and ?
<soundray> Steff_breezy: okay, I guess you've proved me wrong.
<bakert> anyone know the xchat keyboard shortcut for "next window"?
<xerophyte>  If i understood correctly if i wanna setup small business envoriment with file server + printer server i need samba on the linux server .. is there any other way to setup ??
<soundray> Ali: ...use your head.
<Ali> lol
<bakert> xerophyte: samba is best if you want to talk to windows machines
<soundray> Ali: sorry, that was rude
<Ali> not at all
<soundray> Ali: but you have to decide for yourself what the best balance is between having a log history and disk usage.
<Ali> :)
<black_hwk> bakert, its an SQL client, with GUI. I can export and import SQL tables and structures as .csv files.
<bakert> xerophyte: of course ideally you dont have any windows machines and therefore dont need samba
<orbin> bakert: ctrl + pgdn/pgup
<bakert> black_hwk: there's mysql control center but that is no longer supported
<WarOfAttrition> ok, im mad enough, gonna ask in the forum, probably to no avail
<Ali> soundray: i'd go for a 1 day log file
<soulfreshner>  I can hear my mic if I unmute it, so it is working, but for some reason I can't record from it using the sound recorder
<bakert> black_hwk: and there's the program that replaced it Query Something I think
<bakert> black_hwk: i dont like that so much
<soulfreshner> what should I check?
<Ali> soundray: 4.2G used for log on a 8.7 disk is not fun at all
<black_hwk> bakert, i see. any other programs with gui and import/export facility?
<bakert> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bakert> hmmm
<bakert> not that useful
<soundray> Ali: oh, you've got a problem. Something is logging excessive errors.
<Ali> soundray: i know
<orbin> Steff_breezy: just for the hell of it, maybe try deleting ~/.thumbnails ?
<bakert> black_hwk: i havent used anything else.  there's the godawful phpmyadmin that people somehow use - web based
<soundray> Ali: do a 'ls -srS /var/log | tail -n 1' to see what the biggest file is.
<Ali> soundray: it's the kernel logging about my cdrom
<Acidic> Can anyone help me with a problem I'm having getting webmin to start
<Fujitsu> mysql-admin?
<bakert> black_hwk: i dont like that though
<soundray> Ali: why don't you solve that then?
<xerophyte> bakert, what if you have apple ox boxes ??
<Fujitsu> What's the issue, Acidic?
<Ali> soundray: cannot, it's a false error
<soundray> Ali: what does it say/
<bakert> xerophyte: good question!  i guess they can samba too, being unix, but i've not done it
<soundray> ?
<Acidic> Fujitsu: Well, i apt-get install'd it and it said it was started.. So i tried to connect http://ip:10000 and nothing
<blazemonger> anyone here on the ubuntu development team
<noiesmo> Acidic, isnt it localhost by default and https
<Ali> soundray: drive hdc ... appears confused
<Acidic> Fujitsu: So i go and look if it's running, and it's not.. So i did a /etc/init.d/webmin start
<Acidic> Fujitsu, im trying to access from another pc
<billytwowilly> hi, in dapper my sound is WAY too loud and adjusting the sound with the audio control in the top right corner doesn't change the volume at all.. how do I fix this?
<Fujitsu> Acidic, it runs on localhost only by default, and uses HTTPS on port 10000.
<Fujitsu> You need to modify the config from within webmin...
<soundray> Ali, have you stfw for that error?
<bakert> billytwowilly: PLAY SOME MOTORHEAD!
<Acidic> Fujitsu: But the problem is, it's not in the process lists... and when i try to "start" it... it never comes on the processes :/
* noiesmo says well hello i just said that Acidic 
<Ali> stfw ?
<soundray> Ali, "searched the fine web"
<Ali> no
<Ali> soundray: i always had it with that drive
<Acidic> noiesmo: Should i not see it in a ps aux | grep webmin
<Ali> so i don't care much
<immolo> Acidic, webmin is not a process it just like a web server
<billytwowilly> ok.. adjusting the pcm sound setting changes the sound level, but adjusting the headphones or pc speakers sound setting does nothing..
<Fujitsu> PC Speaker and headphones shouldn't change the speaker level!
<noiesmo> Acidic, miniserv is its own server or it'll run on apache
<billytwowilly> in the volume control app
<Acidic> noiesmo, do i need apache for webmin to run?
<billytwowilly> there's "headphones", "pcm" and "pc speaker" sound sliders
<noiesmo> Acidic, no
<soundray> Ali: well, I suggest you solve this problem instead of messing with your log settings.
<Acidic> noiesmo, nevermind.. i just reread what you said.
<Fujitsu> billytwowilly, PCM is the one you want.
<noiesmo> Acidic, it should use miniserv part of webmin but localhost or https
<Acidic> noiesmo, what is the name of the config file i need to change then.. because from my pc here (not the one with webmin) https://ip:10000 does not work either
<soundray> I've installed r-cran-rmysql. What else do I need to do to use it? Right now, "m <- dbDriver("MySQL")" gives me "couldn't find function "dbDriver""
<billytwowilly> Fujitsu, but changing the volume slider that pops down from the applet in the top right doesn't do anything to the sound level...
<noiesmo> Acidic, should be in /etc/webmin/ not sure what fill porb config
<Acidic> noiesmo: the only conf file in /etc/webmin is update.conf and is empty
<noiesmo> Acidic, havnt used it in awhile
<blazemonger> anyone here use ubuntu for music production
<Acidic> Fujitsu: This config from within webmin... how do i access that
<bakert> blazemonger: i made a mash up mp3 with audacity once.  it was shit!
<noiesmo> Acidic, miniserv.conf
<Fujitsu> You need to access it from the local machine.
<Fujitsu> Or try that.
<Fujitsu> miniserv.conf.
<bakert> blazemonger: but that was my talentlessness not audacity's fault!
<Acidic> no file :/
<Acidic> 3f7c2efe.0 acl miniserv.pem miniserv.users servers update.conf webmin webmin.acl webmin.acl.bak webminlog
<Acidic> the next webmin folder is empty
<Ali> soundray: it's related to irq, i have a very old mother board with weird irqs
<blazemonger> bakert, :you should try Rosegarden
<blazemonger> or soundtracker or cheesetracker
<noiesmo> Acidic, is there anything in /usr/share/webmin
<orbin> blazemonger: http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Welcome,_Musicians!
<Acidic> noiesmo: yes
<noiesmo> Acidic, if miniserv.conf check it then restart webmin
<Acidic> noiesmo: no
<Acidic> noiesmo: there is no miniserv.conf in /usr/share/webmin
<noiesmo> Acidic, how did you install webmin
<Acidic> noiesmo: apt-get install webmin
<soundray> Ali: are you on kernel 2.6.12?
<soundray> Do you guys know where the R statistics experts hang out?
<soundray> IRC-wise?
<noiesmo> Acidic, did it install webmin-core
<Acidic> noiesmo, where would that be
<noiesmo> Acidic, try sudo apt-get install webmin-core
<blazemonger> bakert, :want to send me what you did with audicaty?
<nikosgr> hello
<Acidic> noiesmo, done
<bakert> blazemonger: sooooo nooooo - it was Song2 by Blur and Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band run together very amateurishly!
<EnUm> hello
<nikosgr> guys why apahces /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty?
<Steff_breezy> Its me again, nautilus works as usual now, man- I had very bad 30 minutes .. :), this is what I did, dont now what solved the problem: deleted all ~./thumbnails, moved some files in "home" to another folder  in list view, now everything is ok again, thx for your help again
<noiesmo> Acidic, did it install something if so check /etc/webmin folder again for files
<blazemonger> bakert, :i might like it bakert
<bakert> nikosgr: look under /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Acidic> noiesmo, there are new files in /etc/webmin
<soundray> Steff_breezy: good troubleshooting, well done.
<bakert> nikosgr: ubuntu does this funny thing using symlinks and multiple config files
<Acidic> noiesmo, still not a miniserv.conf
<noiesmo> Acidic, wooho the ones we need hopefully
<soundray> Ali: are you on kernel 2.6.12?
<bakert> nikosgr: its actually quite smart when you get to grips with it
<EnUm> i need help concerning avi to dvd burning.i have a avi file and want to watch it on my tv dvd player.how can i convert the avi into a dvd file to burn it on dvd and watch it on the player?
<noiesmo> Acidic, dam
<noiesmo> Acidic, check this link http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7507&highlight=webmin
<nikosgr> you eman th conf i foudn is a symlink
<nikosgr> and not the actuial file?
<noiesmo> noiesmo, it doesnt recommend using the apt version
<noiesmo> Acidic, maybe it might be the go
<bakert> nikogr: no i mean they moved where apache2 config goes
<bakert> nikosgr: you put all config files in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Steff_breezy> cu, have a nice day
<nikosgr> yes you were right
<EnUm> i try to use avidemux 2,and convert the avi into "dvd" or mpeg 2.and how can i then burn it to watch it on the player?
<noiesmo> Acidic, i'm running dapper so i cant install it via apt so i cant help anymore it's been to long since i used it :)
<nikosgr> its there names as default
<MisterN> hi
<nikosgr> but man ima used to httpd.conf
<bakert> nikosgr: and if you want them live you symlink to them in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<bakert> nikosgr: for just one site/config file you just edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default (or whatever it is called)
<Acidic> noieso, ok, thanks for the link.. I tried using a wget to get those files but i didntseem to get the whole thing.. ill be trying again
<soundray> EnUm: have you seen this article: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/17/2058219
<nikosgr> may i anme it httpd.conf?
<soundray> nikosgr: why don't you make a soft link?
<EnUm> soundray:no i haven't
<darx> greeting guys
<EnUm> oh,thx
<darx> what is the command to delete the contents of a file
<nikosgr> ln -s httpd.conf /etc/apache2/sites-availabe/default
<edu> hey
<ic56> darx: you mean you want the file to continue existing but be empty?
<roryy> > thefile
<Acidic> darx, do you want to keep the file there, just clean it out?
<darx> yup
<edu> when you instal vlc it comes with mp3 codecs etc.?
<noiesmo> Acidic, the only other think is there might be some more webmin packages need so do apt-cache search webmin see whats avail
<darx> yup
<soundray> nikosgr: that's the wrong way round
<ic56> darx: in bash, type:  >file
<nikosgr> why?
<Ali> soundray: 2.6.15
<nikosgr> i just want the conf file to be named as iam sude too
<nikosgr> httpd.conf not like this
<soundray> nikosgr: ln -sf linkedfile softlink
<darx> ic56: thanks
<EnUm> soundtray:can i also use avidemux to convert avi to mpeg2?i selected there the option auto-dvd
<nikosgr> a yes
<EnUm> now it is converting
<darx> ic56: i didn't follow your private message to me
<nikosgr> the other way around my mistake
<nikosgr> i wlasy do this msitake when ti comes to ln
<soundray> EnUm: I don't know the specific answer to the problem, just noticed that this article might be relevant to you.
<ic56> darx: you're welcome
<darx> okies
<darx> i'm a noob
<edu> i have a question, maybe a stupid question
<EnUm> soundtray:ok,thank you
<soundray> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Acidic> edu, you may get a stupid answer :) :P
<nikosgr> wait am inute
<nikosgr> are you sure tha default is the same as httpdc.conf used to be ?
<edu> why kubuntu hasn't got free ship, like ubuntu? i think kde rocks ^^
<ProN00b> how can i get the current development release ?
<nikosgr> its very small
<Riddell> edu: it will do
<Acidic> noiesmo, you still there?
<noiesmo> Acidic, yes
<edu> really?
<Acidic> noiesmo, that worked... apparently the apt-get stuff is screwerd
<edu> i would love to try kubuntu dapper
<noiesmo> Acidic, cool
<nikosgr> are you sure the default is the same as httpd.conf used to be ?
<edu> but i have a 56k connection, you know :-P
<noiesmo> Acidic, have installed via apt on debian must ubuntu packages
<noiesmo> Acidic, well at least its working
<Acidic> yea
<Acidic> "First of all, and most important... DON'T use the webmin from apt-get or Synaptic. These are older files, and they will require 'root' as the login."
<kremsner> Hy @ all
<kremsner> question
<kremsner> I got a *.deb package....
<xerophyte> with apt-cache search how can i only search apple not applet ??
<kremsner> how can I install it?
<soundray> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Acidic> lawl
<noiesmo> ;)
<soundray> xerophyte, try "apple "
<edu> have you ever tried xgl? it must be cool, I guess
<orbin> kremsner: what is it?
<kremsner> alacarte 0.8
<orbin> !dpkg
<noiesmo> Acidic, the root things not that big a deal you can make a user after first logon aanyway
<kremsner> thx
<Acidic> noiesmo, yea.. but there may be more problems with more recent stuff :/
<orbin> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<noiesmo> Acidic, true true
<edu> oh yeah
<xerophyte> soundray, thx
<nikosgr> dpkg -i also wont inclde dependencies
<Acidic> noiesmo, i was trying to get a snort module running on it, (that was kinda the whole point of getting webmin) and that seems to have a problem installing from apt-get also (prolly now since i didn't get webmin from apt)
<sparklink> hi guys
<kremsner> k thnx.... but it didn't helped *g*... how can I edit the Places?
<noiesmo> Acidic, yeah prob you'll have to download module from webmin then install
<Acidic> noiesmo, they don't have snort on their site.. and the only place i can find it has a broken link
<Acidic> noiesmo, Q Q
<kremsner> anyone? in the TopBar there are Application Places and System.... how to edit the Places?
<knanand> Hello everybody!!
<nikosgr> how do i copy paste fiels in  ubuntu?
<nikosgr> why ctrl-c and ctrl-v wont work?
<dli> nikosgr, right click :)
<knanand> Can ny 1 sugest a Download Manager?
<nikosgr> i cant drag and drop with rightclick
<nikosgr> it open properties panel
<edu> maybe beacuse it has different key codes
<ben_underscore> nikosgr, just select them in nautilus and copy them then paste into the directory of your choice
<ben_underscore> nikosgr, or in terminal use the "cp" command
<kremsner> anyone? in the TopBar there are Application Places and System.... how to edit the Places?
<nikosgr> yes
<`Acidic> noiesmo, pm?
<nikosgr> iam tryuign to do wit with file browser
<nikosgr> but ic ant
<noiesmo> np
<MenZa> kremsner: open nautilus and drag a folder into the sidebar
<nikosgr> and it alsl tells em i dont have properties for that
<sparklink> i've a problem: in this pc the optical drive is not connected in the seconday master of tha main boad but is connected to a controller ide pci (silicon image chipset is natively supported by kernel), i set as first boot device in bios SCSI then i reboot...but after reboot i obtain an error like ISOLINUX FAILED ETC...do you know how i can install ubuntu with my optical drive also if is not connected directly to the mainboard?
<nikosgr> on cmd i can switch to root
<kremsner> MenZa it didn't work this way
<MenZa> kremsner: It does for me.
<kremsner> hmmmm....
<nikosgr> but on gui how will i notify the sytem that i want to copy file as root
<nikosgr> sixcne ima loggen in as nikos?
<MenZa> nikosgr: sudo nautilus ;)
<MenZa> nikosgr: but using the terminal is preferably
<MenZa> prefferable*
<nikosgr> ok but why file broswer isnt any good?
<MenZa> Argh
<MenZa> Preferrable*
<MenZa> nikosgr: you risk breaking things
<knanand> Is der a Download Manager for that i can use? I need to download a large file Plz :(
<kremsner> MenZa does I have to be root?
<soundray> MenZa: preferable ;)
<edu> bye
<MenZa> kremsner: use wget
<nikosgr> root@dell:~# sudo nautilus
<nikosgr> (nautilus:6524): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open displa
<MenZa> kremsner: nope.
<MenZa> nikosgr: it should open anyway
<MenZa> soundray: thank you, my English is rubbish on a Sunday afternoon :P
<Dark-Night> Should i install the latest drivers for my GPU and chipset?
<MenZa> Dark-Night: whenever possible, keep everything updated :)
<Dark-Night> ok thanks :D
<kronoz> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<nikosgr> weill it aint open
<delta> uh
<nikosgr> damn how cna i make a copy from gui?
<MenZa> nikosgr: the easiest thing would to just use the cp command :p
<orbin> knanand: d4x if you want a gui
<patrizia> Hello everybody
<nikosgr> MenZa,  ok
<bsch> hello, everybody
<patrizia> I'm trying to burn an audio cd from mp3s on breezy
<nikosgr> cp -R for also copying subdirzs?
<knanand> orbin :wer can i get dat
<MenZa> lo bsch
<MenZa> nikosgr: umm, try cp --help
<patrizia> What packages do I need to get that working?
<bsch> Is chinese here?
<orbin> knanand: it's in the universe repository
<immolo> patrizia, k3b with the k3bmp3 plugin
<MenZa> patrizia: I think k3b does that
<MenZa> !ch
<ubotu> MenZa: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MenZa> ;\
<orbin> !zn
<ubotu> orbin: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nikosgr> root@dell:~# cp -R /home/nikos/Desktop/www/* /var/www/
<MenZa> !chinese
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MenZa
<nikosgr> thsi workd fine :)
* MenZa shrugs
<orbin> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<patrizia> immolo: Ok. I'll try that. Alltough I don't want to install all the kde libs... :)
<bsch> MenZa, are you chinese?
<MenZa> bsch: nope ;p
<patrizia> immolo: Is there any possibility to burn mp3s with gnomebaker?
<bsch> my Emacs cound'n not display Chinese font
<immolo> patrizia, k3b is the best burner for linux it's worth the 100mb for kdelibs
<bsch> maybe the X trouble
<patrizia> immolo: ok ;)
<immolo> patrizia, maybe but gnomebaker sucks
<immolo> you can do more with the windows buner :P
<dli> immolo, I use k3b, ksnapshot, kstars, but I install the whole kde for 3 programs
<patrizia> dli: Hm. So I guess i'll have to install the kde libs ;)
<bsch> ft
<immolo> dli, why? kdelibs isn't the whole of kde
<ProN00b> patrizia, you might try serpentine
<knanand> orbin : thankx :)
<patrizia> ProN00b: Ok
<nikosgr> guys why is the htttpd.conf file spo different that in 2.0.54 ?
<bsch> what the engine of display  for Emacs?
<Quan-Time> whats a linux RAR handler ? as i cant seem to open .rar - .r09
<bimberi> nikosgr: #apache
<patrizia> immolo: Still get the error: Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<nikosgr> iam there
<nikosgr> thay dotn care to answer
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Alex_BO2> HELLO!I've a problem with cups... how can i allow an IP address of my private LAN to connect to Cups' website (port 631)? I can reach it only from localhost:631
<bimberi> !find rar
<Quan-Time> bimberi, cheers :)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'rar' (11 shown): guile-library ;; libdata-hierarchy-perl ;; lush-library ;; musiclibrarian ;; partlibrary ;; rar ;; rarpd ;; sdcc-libraries ;; unrar-free ;; unrar-nonfree ;; xml-resume-library.
<orbin> bsch: have you asked in #emacs?
<immolo> patrizia, you apt-get the mp3 plugin
<bsch> Quan-Time, you could down rar for linux
<immolo> should be callled k3bmp3
<bsch> Ok
<knanand> orbin: do you know the how to see my ipaddress in (like ipconfig)
<bsch> thanks
<patrizia> immolo: Did so "Richte k3b-mp3 ein (0.12.2-0ubuntu2)"
<bimberi> Quan-Time: np :)
<immolo> and you restarted k3b?
<orbin> knanand: ifconfig
<patrizia> immolo: Yes, I did
<immolo> check the settings to see if it's active
<patrizia> immolo: Tryin it again...
<Quan-Time> unrar ;) simple
<patrizia> immolo: Should be under plugins, shouldn't it?
<knanand> orbin: ok! thankx
<knanand> bye
<patrizia> immolo: There are several. But no mp3 :/
<immolo> patrizia, just checking my k3b
<knoppix> i've got a /dev/hdb1 free and a /dev/hdb2 with my root linux partition, why can't i expand my /dev/hdb2 with qparted ?
<creatureofSpace> q
<bsch> how did i know the X using the chinese font or not for Emacs?
<nikosgr> someone please that want to help em with apache?
<immolo> patrizia, mine isn't under plugins but it does just work
<orbin> bsch: have you asked in #emacs?
<knanand> hi again
<_jason> nikosgr: it's best to just state your problem or question, then someone will help if they know how
<nikosgr> ok
<nikosgr> and iam just tryign to find the httpd.conf file i was used to
<patrizia> immolo: hm. i'll try it by restarting gnome
<_jason> nikosgr: are you using apache2 from the repositories?
<nikosgr> neither httpd.conf neither fefault file in sites directorie looks like a normal file
<nikosgr> jason no
<creatureofSpace>       ?
<_jason> nikosgr: what are you using then?
<Quan-Time> hmm... unrar not as easy as i 1st thought
<nikosgr> i installed it from the officila apacxhe site half an hour ago
<knanand> orbin: i wud b happy if you cud help me in 1 more probs..
<soundray> nikosgr: how about /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<fishscience> gcc is not the default install options?
<nikosgr> that what i also though
<nikosgr> but this doese look a normal apache file
<orbin> knanand: shoot
<_jason> fishscience: build-essential package will give you gcc
<fishscience> 3x
<nikosgr> wait
<nikosgr> yes this is it!
<nikosgr> youa re right
<nikosgr> so httpd.conf is now called apache2.conf ?
<_jason> nikosgr: yes, the comments in httpd.conf /should/ explain
<nikosgr> ok
<Quan-Time> bimberi, i cant seem to find / install unrar-nonfree via synaptic,, is it installed via apt-get ? (i have all the respositories, i think) im on dapper
<nikosgr> iam also put my website in /var/www/
<_jason> Quan-Time: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions please
<soundray> Quan-Time: it's just called unrar now
<knanand> orbin: Recently i changed my NTFS partitions to FAT32 i had problems mounting it, somehow i cud do that but now i cannot change permisions for the files is it not possible to do that all files have attr "777" can i change it
<patrizia> immolo: After restarting gnome, it worked
<patrizia> immolo: Thanks for your help
<immolo> patrizia, no problem, enjoy
<bimberi> Quan-Time: soundray has it :)
<Quan-Time> soundray, i only see unrar-free in synaptic
<soundray> knanand: use umask=0000 under options in fstab
<Quan-Time> which is installed
<orbin> knanand: ntfs is readonly, whereas fat32 is rw.  did you change the mount permissions?  check out this oage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<soundray> Quan-Time: you need multiverse enabled. Done that?
<anm81> hola
<nikosgr> is it ok to place my website in /var/www ?
<_jason> nikosgr: yes
<creatureofSpace> hello! here be present russian?
<Quan-Time> i thought i had.. obviously not.. ill look into that now. cheers
<nikosgr> ot should i place it in another place?
<_jason> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<nikosgr> ok
<nikosgr> i also have some cgi-bin/*.pl files
<anm81> algn espaol?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nikosgr> and my index.html points to index.pl
<knanand> orbin: this is what my fstab entry looks like: "/dev/hda6 /media/hda6 vfat rw,users,defaults,fmask=0000,dmask=0000,uid=0000,gid=0000 0 0"
<nikosgr> is it ok to have cgi0bin dir also there?
<simplydazed> is squidGuard needed to get user based reports via sarg?
<nikosgr> i must change ServerRoot "/etc/apache2" to ServerRoot "var/www/" ??
<_jason> nikosgr: since you installed from apache's site and not from the repos I'm not really sure about that
<soundray> knanand, looks all right.
<nikosgr> it must be the smae
<nikosgr> why would it be any different?
<tolan> can anyone tell me where i could find a copy of the last revision of nvidia-glx?
<creatureofSpace> where is find speak russian?
<roryy> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<knanand> soundray: but my permissions is "777" can i change it
<dli> tolan, the one in breezy failed?
<soundray> knanand: what do you want them to be?
<ygetartson> hi all
<tolan> it's dapper actually
<tolan> should i goto +1?
<delta> Excuse me, someone "working" with/for the ubuntu-shop?
<ygetartson> I have a "Where was that again?" question.
<tolan> i need 8178 drivers as the latest have problems with cgl
<tolan> xgl
<creatureofSpace> roryy: thank you very much :)
<soundray> ygetartson: those are banned here!
<Quan-Time> how can i change file associations.. .avi to play in VLC instead of TOTEM by default ?
<soundray> ygetartson: just kiddin'
<roryy> creatureofSpace: no problem
<_jason> ubotu: tell Quan-Time about defaultapp
<knanand> soundray: 744
<roryy> delta: maybe you want http://www.ubuntu.com ? what are you looking for ?
<ygetartson> where was the file where to define keycode-to-keysym mappings?
<ic56> knanand: FAT32 filesystems don't have permissions per-file.  So it makes sense that ls displays 777.
<delta> roryy, I've a stupid question about an article on the shop.
<Howitzer> It's funny, i've given up on linux with every distro, then i crawl back to Ubuntu again and all is fine
<dli> ic56, fat doesn't have any permission, right?
<roryy> delta: what shop is that?
<Quan-Time> _jason, mucho thanx
<soundray> knanand: try umask=0033
<Howitzer> Arch Linux, Slackware, Red Hat, Fedora, Debian, Zenwalk
<Quan-Time> on that note, bed time.. cheers for the help everyone. you rock !
<Howitzer> All of 'm suck imho
<delta> roryy, http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<soundray> ic56: but you can still change them globally, can't you?
<lastnode> Howitzer, general chatter goes in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<Howitzer> meh
<Howitzer> this is Ubuntu prime news!
<knanand> soundray what does that mean?
<Howitzer> I will not be pushed to offtopic!
<leggy> how can i install the package with full kernel sources for my distribution?
<ic56> soundray: I suppose you can but what would be the point?
<ProN00b> oh noes mozilla somehow got my default browser, how do i change it back to firefox ?
<soundray> ic56: I don't know, I'm just trying to tell knanand how to do it, because he wants it.
<roryy> delta: sorry, i don't know who is responsible for that, or anything about it. looks pretty cool, though.
<_jason> ProN00b: system > preferences > preferred applications
<dli> leggy,  I think it's called linux-source
<lastnode> leggy, apt-cache search kernel sources
<soundray> ic56: I suppose it can make sense to restrict access to a file system.
<delta> roryy, I agree :)
<nikosgr> how do i restart apache?
<Dark-Night> Im getting a Hat!
<nikosgr> apache2 -k restart?
<knanand> ok, ill try..
<leggy> i want to install alsa 1.0.11rc5! but when i use ./configure he stopps with the message: The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<leggy> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<leggy> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<leggy> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<dli> nikosgr, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ic56> soundary: I think is confused.  Previously he had an NTFS filesystem, and those do have permissions similar to unix filesystems and so ls displays interesting information.  Now he's switched to FAT32 and thinks something is wrong because the ls output doesn't vary from one file to the next.
<stevietool> someone familiar with wireless failures?
<ic56> soundray: I meant knanand is confused
<nikosgr> dli,  thnk but what i told also worked fine
<dli> stevietool, just ask :(
<doms> monitor wireless
<lastnode> leggy, you need linux-source, iirc
<nikosgr> it seems is alreasy in path
<lastnode> stevietool, relatively, but er, just ask?
<lastnode> :)
<lastnode> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<leggy> apt-get linux-source?
<creatureofSpace> roryy: in #ubuntu-ru nobody speak
<soundray> ic56: I see
<ProN00b> _jason, uhm, can you tell me the binary name of that preferred applications chooser ?
<nikosgr> iam gettting this
<nikosgr> The requested URL /cgi-bin/index.pl was not found on this server.
<lastnode> leggy, like i said earlier apt-cache search kernel sources
<stevietool> ipw2200:failed to send wep_key command ??
<benoitc> hi
<nikosgr> but why the folder cgi-bn is on place allright
<lastnode> stevietool, ooh, my chipset! :) when does this happen?
<benoitc> anyone here ave an apple pro keyboard ?
<roryy> leggy: please don't paste again, and you probably want linux-headers-386 (or possibly -686 or something else)
<leggy> lastnode:  i did it already
<benoitc> would like to configure it on my pc
<_jason> ProN00b: gnome-default-applications-properties (but I am in dapper so if it doesn't work please ask again)
<lastnode> leggy, so what did you get?
<benoitc> afrench apple pro keyboard
<lastnode> what packages, leggy ?
<Eftarjin> hi
<lastnode> hello Eftarjin
<stevietool> lastnode: maybe with some apt-get upgrade I think, I has worked,
<roryy> creatureofSpace: hmm. Well, you can try english here; do you speak any other languages?
<leggy> lastnode: a lot things
<ProN00b> was it, thanks, _jason
<lastnode> stevietool, breezy or dapper?
<lastnode> leggy, well like roryy said, it's probably linux-headers-386 (or 686)
<stevietool> lastnode: breezy serverinstall with xfce4
<orbin>  any way to get apt-get to list upgradeable packages?
<lastnode> stevietool, so after the last apt-get upgrade it b0rked?
<leggy> linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<lastnode> orbin, your update widget should tell you that
<lastnode> gui widget, in system tray
<roryy> orbin: and an easy cli answer is to run 'sudo aptitude' with no arguments.  Should give a list of upgradeable packages at the top
<soundray> orbin: apt-get -us upgrade
<leggy> sry...i'm a linux newbie :\
<nikosgr> how i tell ubuntu to start gami at boot time?
<lastnode> leggy, try apt-get linux-sources
<nikosgr> gaim i mean
<orbin> lastnode: widget as in update-mgr? thanks but no thanks
<dli> leggy, sudo apt-get install linux-sources
<roryy> nikosgr: system -> preferences -> sessions, startup programs
<lastnode> nikosgr, when you boot in to your wm? both gnome and kde have that option, o think
<ompaul> nikosgr, system preferences sessions has a tab for starup
<stevietool> lastnode: I'm not really sure...after a fresh install where my wired-eth was the primary...I added my config of my wireless ...that worked for weeks
<lastnode> *i
<nikosgr> from console?
<lastnode> steveb, what does iwconfig -a give you?
<ompaul> nikosgr, no gaim is graphic and so is that method
<steveb> lastnode: huh?
<Eftarjin> i'm trying to build a kernel with the "Realtime-Preemtion" patch (as explained here : http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Dapper:Vanilla_Kernel_With_Realtime_Preemption ) but i've an error while compiling (about a missing reference to "debug_check_no_locks_freed")
<Eftarjin> can I solve this ?
<nikosgr> i see
<lastnode> steveb, sorry, bad nick completion
<lastnode> :)
<nikosgr> the executable of gaim is in /usr/bin ?
<leggy> he couldnt find linux-sources
<orbin> roryy: thanksthanks soundray
<steveb> ah
<dli> leggy, sudo apt-get install linux-source , sorry for the wrong line :(
<lastnode> stevietool, what does iwconfig - agive you?
<steveb> stab the tab
<zool2005> do many people use voip on linux?
<lastnode> leggy, sorry for the s at the end
<soundray> zool2005: how much is many?
<lastnode> zool2005, ive used skype
<dli> leggy, anyway, learn to use "apt-cache search linux-source"
<Giorno> This channel seems to be moving at a million miles per hour and I have a very noobish question, how do I install Flash Player on ubuntu?
* lastnode stabs the tab and hands it over to steveb 
<lastnode> ubotu, tell Giorno about flash
<ompaul> nikosgr, gaim is /usr/bin/gaim
<zool2005> i use skype but its a bit buggy somtimes, does anyone use anything else?
<lastnode> Giorno, check your pm :)
<simonpca> plop
<dli> zool2005, ekiga
<ubuntu> ,llklkk
<soundray> ubuntu: test worked
<ubuntu> zes
<Eftarjin> Giorno: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28formats%29%7C%28restricted%29#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<ubuntu> yes
<zool2005> dli, what's it like?
<stevietool> lastnode:he gives my essid, key...radio off; link quality 0, channel 0...
<soundray> Eftarjin: posting the URL up to the question mark is sufficient.
<steveb> stevietool: do you have a button for turning wifi on and off?
<leggy> now i have to install linux-source-2.6.12?!
<lastnode> stevietool, no gui i assume? so where exactly does it fail?
<doms> what is blimp
<creatureofSpace> bay
<Giorno> thanks lastnode
<steveb> an RF kill switch i think its called
<lastnode> leggy, the appended number is your kernel number
<leggy> yes i think so
<lastnode> er not think so leggy , it is :)
<lastnode> do a uname -r, and you should see that
<stevietool> lastnode: my wireless works, config is ok, I just give ifup eth1 in and he says that he cant send my web_key
<leggy> yes...but for what do i need it? i want to install alsa 1.0.11
<leggy> and maybe i need the linux source...
<doms> what is blimp
<tech> humm... im totely new to this but aint it more easy to just dobble click on a install file than going in to terminal and write a hole much things :P ?
<leggy> because he doesnt find it while installing alsa
<stevietool> lastnode: message: ipw2200 failed to send web_key command...have no idea
<orbin> tech: heard of synaptic?
<tech> im not good in english but what is synaptic+
<tech> ?
<beta_m> tech:  synaptic package manager
<tech> where do i get that?
<orbin> tech: sys > admin > synaptic
<tech> thanks
<orbin> tech: installing stuff manually is usually for specialised cases.  usually you can find what you need in there
<orbin> ubotu: tell tech about synaptic
<orbin> ubotu: tell tech about repos
<tech> orbin: okey thanks =) but i have firefox in english here and I want it in norwegian. how do I upgrade it to norwegian?
<orbin> tech: dunno. i only speak english so have never had to convert apps...i think it's something to do w/ localisation (or something)
<soundray> tech: install the package mozilla-firefox-locale-nb-no through synaptic
<orbin> tech: there you go :)
<tech> soundray: thanks gonna try =)
<nono> join #ubuntu-fr
<orbin> bruinm: ooi, what was the point of that?
<xeiter> hi how do add a second language in Ubuntu and make it change between languages with Ctrl + Shift?
<expat> Anyone have any experience with Kubuntu as a virtual machine on VMWare?
<bsch> yes~~
<tech> orbin: okey i found it but how tha h*** do i install it? :P hehe
<bsch> i use VMWare in XP
<dli> xeiter, sudo apt-get install scim
<yereth> hi girls
<xeiter> dli: thanks
<yereth> anyone know what happened to my repository?:
<yereth> Err http://no.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Sources
<yereth>   404 Not Found [IP: 129.241.93.37 80] 
<yereth> for example
<dli> xeiter, sudo apt-cache search scim|less , find your language, and install the package also
<Howitzer> Does anybody know of any Ubuntu news sites?
<orbin> tech: did you see the synaptic howo page ubotu sent you?
<expat> bsch: I'm having trouble installing vmware tools.
<orbin> tech: right-click > mark for install ... then click on apply at the top
<bsch> what's trouble?
<dli> xeiter, you may have to choose your language before login in gdm
<bsch> yes
<bsch> the guess OS, which OS?
<tech> orbin: thanks I made ity work GOD bless linux :D
<expat> bsch: XP
<orbin> tech: firefox is in norwegian now?
<yereth> people, why can't I access the no.archive.ubuntu.com repository?
<bsch> what's trouble?
<tech> orbin: yes ;)
<orbin> Howitzer: ubuntu.com/news
<xeiter> dli: thanks man    working on it now
<bsch> i'm install XP in VMWare have not any trouble?
<creatureofSpace> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<maswan> yereth: do you have a non-working ipv6 setup?
<Howitzer> ty
<Howitzer> oh
<yereth> maswan: no idea.. why?
<bsch> the guest OS is XP, and the HOST OS is XP
<Howitzer> but i mean like a community-driven newssite
<expat> bsch: it says it can't find the correct vrrhgfs module to run the kernel.
<stevietool> lastnode-afk: any ideas?
<maswan> yereth: Well, I can access it fine. But it also resolves with a v6 adress. Which is no problem if you either don't run ipv6 at all, or if you have a working ipv6 setup. If you have a non-working setup it might cause breakage, I think.
<expat> Oops: The host is XP, the guest is Kubuntu.
<ocult> hello
<yereth> maswan: so any suggestions?
<ocult> after install vnc server .. need configure something ?
<yereth> last week I could still do my updates
<ccc_> Howitzer: http://fridge.ubuntu.com (community news) http://planet.ubuntu.com (dev blogs)
<maswan> yereth: what is the error message?
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i want to create a new partition beside ubuntu, do i have to defragmentate just like in windows
<bsch> expat: i don't know what's trouble with you
<orbin> Howitzer: the forum maybe?  dunno.
<Fujitsu> No, Azertyuuu.
<yereth> maswan: hold on.. will put it in pastebin
<Howitzer> ty ccc_  :-)
<expat> bsch: thanks anyway
<orbin> ccc_: ah, sweet links
<orbin> Azertyuuu: depends on what FS you make the partition
<bsch> expat, are you chinese?
<Azertyuuu> and i think to format it as FAT32, than it is possible to write on it in MS and Linux right ?
<expat> bsch: no, I'm American, but living in Thailand.
<fishscience> bsch, you are chinese ?
<orbin> Azertyuuu: yes, fat32 has rw support
<bsch> fishscience, yes i'm chinese
<ocult> hello
<ocult> somebody here have vnc server ?
<yereth> maswan: http://pastebin.com/690208
<bsch> expat, what's HOST OS?
<yereth> sources.list + output of apt-get update
<fishscience> bschso am i
<expat> bsch: XP
<bsch> ^:^
<sHaDe> Melandri c'
<maswan> yereth: ok, so no clue from me there.
<fishscience> I am first time here  :)
<maswan> yereth: sorry, I don't know
<bsch> HOST OS is XP, and GUESS OS is XP also?
<soundray> ocult, do you have a support query or is this a survey?
<yereth> ... :(
<Azertyuuu> orbin: do you know a good prog to partionionate in KDE
<expat> bsch: No, I misspoke. The guest is Kubuntu.
<yereth> anyone else who knows what's up with ubuntu repository?
<soundray> Azertyuuu: qtparted
<lastnode-afk> yereth, try another repo
<yereth> maswan: thanx for your time :)
<merio> hello
<yereth> lastnode-afk: do you have one? Or a website to find a local up-to-date repository?
<bsch> your mean your are use XP, and install VMWare in XP, and want to install Kubuntu into VMware?
<bsch> ??
<lastnode-afk> yereth, try lk.
<Dark-Night> http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/ which one of them should i download?
<yereth> lk?
<soundray> Dark-Night: better get skype through easyubuntu
<expat> bsch: Yes, exactly.
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
* expat is a bit contrary
<ocult> soundray, i wanna use vnc here..
<luisito> in the upgrade to dapper the login.defs file should be replaced with the new version?
<ocult> soundray, after install vnc server. need configure something ?
<fishscience> bsch: where are you from?
<BSCH> in fact, you maybe not install VMWare tools
<benoitc> mmm how toonfigure a french apple pro keyboard for X & console?
<Dark-Night> what is easyubuntu?
<BSCH> Henan ~~
<soundray> ocult: are you on Ubuntu?
<benoitc> s/tonfigure/to configure/
<_jason> luisito: backup your old one and use the newer version is what I would recommend.  After the upgrade is over take a look at the differences using the 'diff' command
<Azertyuuu> if i select the linux partitiion, i can choose from "property, format, delete and set active" . Which one do i have to choose to make a new part.
<raptros-v76> !tell Dark-Night about easyubuntu
<ocult> soundray, yes
<BSCH> if the guess OS is linux, i always not to intall VMware~
<creatureofSpace> !help
<expat> bsch: You're saying it's not possible?
<orbin> ubotu: tell yereth about sources
<BSCH> YES, if GUESS OS is linux
<orbin> yereth: there's also #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<xeiter> is there any way to check if a program is already installed in Ubuntu ? for example i want to get apache and mysql...... how can I check whather i have apache and mysql already sintalled but they are just not turned on
<BSCH> but if the guess os is MS OS, it's possible
<dli> isn't ubuntu easy enough?
<merio> i have a geforce256 and i want to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com for it. the driver version is 7174; it complains that i'm using gcc4.0 and not 3.4 as im supposed to. how can i make the installer use gcc-3.4 (which i got from apt-get install gcc-3.4)....?
<yereth> bless you orbin
<soundray> xeiter, dpkg -l
<dli> merio, read the ubuntu nvidia howto
<gfxstyler> hi
<bakert> hi
<BSCH> if you not install VMWare tools, it not have display driver and not have other driver
<dj-fu> GCC_VERSION or something like that. I forget.
<gfxstyler> how can i mount a specific partition so that it has certain user rights ?
<Azertyuuu> orbin:  i can't resize the ext3 part
<xeiter> soundray: thanks man
<bakert> gfxstyle: to do with umask,dmask settings???  (i dont really know)
<gfxstyler> i mounted an ext3 partition to /data and i can even write/read from it as user, but i cant run any apps from that one
<BSCH> if the guess OS is Linux, the Linux support VMware simulate hardware~
<soundray> gfxstyler: you don't. You set access rights per file/directory
<orbin> Azertyuuu: i'm deferring to soundray. i've never use qtparted
<gfxstyler> soundray: the problem is: i cant compile anything on that partition, and i cant run any app too
<FabParmaITA> sorry, i downloaded Ubuntu and installed, but unfortunetelly was a "live version". where can i find the installing Ubuntu version, thank you
<gfxstyler> but if i copy it to the root partition, its working
<Chri[s] > hrm
<soundray> gfxstyler: have you mounted it with the noexec option?
<gfxstyler> soundray: no, i think i mounted it with noatime,users
<orbin> FabParmaITA: get the install cd off the website
<gnomefreak> FabParmaITA: what version of ubuntu did you get?
<crisen__> can i install the basesystem via http/ftp apt-get with the normal install cd?
<gfxstyler> soundray: example: make: execvp: ./bin/app: Permission denied
<FabParmaITA> gnomefreak: 5.10
<crisen__> ive burnt an install cd, though the cd is scratched and is having problems completing the baseinstall
<soundray> gfxstyler: try chmod -R u+rwx /data/dir-with-sources ; then try again
<FabParmaITA> Ubunto is only live cd or there is an installing version?  thank you
<bakert> FabParmaITA: there is an installing version too
<Curtman> Why is creating a deb such a royal pain in the butt?  Isn't there an easy way if I want to just make a deb for a newer version of some already existing deb?  (the graphviz deb in dapper is disgustingly old BTW)
<gnomefreak> FabParmaITA: dapper (not yet released) has a live cd installer
<bakert> FabParmaITA: or with "dapper drake" you can install FROM the livecd
<gfxstyler> soundray: still the same :/ thats bugging me for weeks already
<gnomefreak> FabParmaITA: if you want breezy download the install cd
<orbin> ubotu: tell Curtman about motu
<Curtman> orbin: Thanks
<soundray> crisen__: try entering "server" at the boot: prompt. If you're lucky, it'll install a minimal ubuntu, which you can then update via the network.
<orbin> Curtman: that wasn't how to create a deb btw, it was how to bug the universe maintainers to update a package :)
<luisito> _jason: thank you
<FabParmaITA> gnomefreak: so, all people usin Ubuntu in live mode?
<gnomefreak> FabParmaITA: no we install ubuntu ;)
<gfxstyler> soundray: i maybe know why, the directory is just a symbolic link
<soundray> gfxstyler: when you enter 'mount' by itself, does it report anything significantly different between / and /data ?
<gfxstyler> soundray: like this: /home/gfxstyler/dir  -> points to /data/bla/dir
<Curtman> orbin: Ahhhh..  Gentoo packages are soooo simple to update, but the system is a PITA otherwise..  If only debs were that easy, Ubuntu would rule the universe.  ;)
<soundray> gfxstyler: that shouldn't really matter
<gfxstyler> soundray: what?! it says noexec
<gfxstyler> /dev/hda5 on /data type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime)
<soundray> gfxstyler: there you go ;)
<gfxstyler> soundray: but why? i didnt put noexec in fstab
<FabParmaITA> please, i sak again. All Ubuntu users has to start form a bootable cd every time?
<orbin> Curtman: re: making deb files from source...heard of checkinstall?
<FabParmaITA> ask
<soundray> gfxstyler: try mounting with defaults
<gfxstyler> soundray: okay
<Curtman> orbin: Nope.. I've been wading through various forms of 'Debian maintainers guide', and my head is spinning.  I'll google it, thanks.
<KenSentMe> FabParmaITA: what do you mean? When u first install ubuntu u have to do that from a bootable device
<orbin> ubotu: tell Curtman about checkinstall
<soundray> FabParmaITA: perhaps people aren't quite clear what you mean. Have you asked in #ubuntu-it ?
<gfxstyler> soundray: its working !!
<gfxstyler> soundray: thank you so much!
<FabParmaITA> soundray:  no, i don knew that channel
<Curtman> orbin: Thanks again.
<soundray> gfxstyler: it's possible (just guessing) that users implies noexec
<orbin> Curtman: no worries
<_jason> soundray: it does
<_jason> heh I just read that a few hours ago
<ic56> FabParmaITA: there are both live and an installed versions of ubuntu.
<soundray> Thanks _jason. There you go, gfxstyler
<gfxstyler> soundray: i used to use the "users" option as the partition was vfat, but now i formatted it as ext3, maybe thats different
<Pluk> defaults are nosuid nodev and noexec
<soundray> gfxstyler: yes, vfat always makes everything executable by default
<FabParmaITA> soundray: i just wuold like to know if Ubuntu is live cd only, or it is possible to install it on an hard disk
<ic56> FabParmaITA: you need to download the right one.
<gfxstyler> soundray: so that was the reason :)
<ic56> FabParmaITA: there are both live and an installed versions of ubuntu.
<soundray> FabParmaITA: you can install it on a hard disk drive, but you have to get the installer CD (same place where you got the live one)
<FabParmaITA> ic56: i didnt find in the site,
<orbin> FabParmaITA: there's a livecd, an installcd and a dvd which you can run live and install from.  all can be found at ubuntu.com/download
<FabParmaITA> soundray: please, can you give me the relese name or code, thankx
<dli> orbin, what's the liveDVD link?
<bakert> FabParmaITA: 5.10 Breezy Badger
<strav> he.
<orbin> dli: i'm pretty sure you get it via: www.ubuntu.com/download
<FabParmaITA> bakert: is it a stable release?
<orbin> FabParmaITA: it's the latest stable release, yes
<ic56> FabParmITA: it's on the site.  Goto: http://www.ubuntu.com/Welcome  There are links for "Install CDs" and "Live CDs"
<FabParmaITA> orbin: thankx a lot
<FabParmaITA> bye
<dli> orbin, good, dvd by bittorrent
<orbin> dli: yep
<steel_> everytime one of my friends trys connecting to my computer (through windows) it asks for a password, i try putting in the pass for my username and it doesnt work. Any ideas? I'm using samba
<soundray> Friends, have you any idea where I can get support for R (statistical computing) related stuff?
<soundray> steel_: samba usernames and passwords are independent of the standard ones.
<lolownik> Can I install ubuntu on a dos extended partition ?
<soundray> lolownik: no
<steel_> how do i set and preferably remove the need
<soundray> lolownik: you have to create a logical partition inside the extended one.
<soundray> steel_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba ; look for smbpasswd
<lsuactiafner> steel_ : use user nobody
<lsuactiafner> when prompted
<Hexidigital> has anyone here that tried to use XGL experienced a compiz.real - could not find display error?
<steel_> thank you
<lolownik> soundray,  logical in extended??
<soundray> lolownik: yes, that's how it works.
<orbin> what's the easiest way of deleting my windows partition on this dualboot machine and making a new partition for backup purposes w/ the freed space?  and will it impact grub?
<lolownik> this can be done with linux's fdisk, yes?
<lolownik> ah. ok right
<soundray> orbin: keep the partition, just format it with mke2fs -j, won't bother grub
<lolownik> thanks.
<dli> Hexidigital, #ubuntu-xgl
<dli> Hexidigital, or #xgl
<orbin> soundray: sweet. so as easy as mke2fs -j <windows partition>?
<Hexidigital> dli, they were no help
<Hexidigital> i didn't try ubuntu-xgl
<soundray> orbin: to be safe, remove the 'title' section from /boot/grub/menu.lst that refers to the windows partition.
<Hexidigital> thanks, dli
<soundray> orbin: exactly
<soundray> orbin: after you've backed up everything you loved about your windows partition of course ;)
<orbin> soundray: nothing on there really. :)
<orbin> soundray: can i run that command now safely? or should i boot into recovery mode or something?
<sword-> what's a good program to determine your case temperature, etc?
<orbin> sword-: gkrellm works for me
<soundray> orbin: it'll be fine. Recovery mode is recommended if you want to change the partition table, which you don't.
<ic56> orbin: but you should umount the filesystem first
<stevietool> someone who can help me out with the following wirelles failure message: ipw2200 cna't send wep_key command ?
<soundray> orbin: well, maybe you do. You should change the partition type to 83, but you can do that before the next reboot.
<orbin> sword-: http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4tz.png gkrellm's on the right
<orbin> soundray: change partition type?  how would i do that?
<Godis> HI
<sword-> cool orbin , yeah for some reason certain sensr software hasn't worked in the past
<soundray> orbin: first, heed ic56's advice of course. Call sudo fdisk and hit p <return> to see the partition table, t for type (answer the questions), w to actually write the changes, then reboot immediately.
<orbin> soundray: doesn't fdisk just print the table?  do you mean cfdisk?
<ic56> soundray,orbin: no need to reboot after the fdisk.
<soundray> orbin: no
<mirak> can grub boot on a /boot partition which is in fat32 ?
<doms> php so rid
<orbin> soundray: oh, sorry....too used to fsidk -l :)
<soundray> ic56: the whole change is cosmetic anyway -- isn't it?
<orbin> s/fsidk/fdisk
* simonpca is away: petit-djeuner
<orbin> ok, i'm gonna run the mke2fs command now
<soundray> orbin: have you unmounted?
<ic56> sounday: changing the partitition type to 83? yes, it isn't necessary -- just good maintenance.
<orbin> soundray: it wasn't mounted in the first place.  basically i only installed windows b/c i though i might need it for work (this isn't a gaming computer)...turns out i don't.
<Godis> HOW DO I GET MA FLOPPY TO WORK
<Godis> MA COMP THINKS ITS A HARDDRIVE
<stevietool> any wireless specialist here?
<ic56> orbin: umount the filesystem first.
<Steff_breezy> hello, from time to time, my nautilus desktop behaves strange, new icons are not shown anymore, can this somehow be "resettet"?
<soundray> Godis: turn of your caps lock first
<soundray> *off
<orbin> ic56: as in / ?
<Godis> so
<soundray> orbin: no
<Godis> thanx
<orbin> what filesystem then?
<ic56> orbin: no. as in the windows partition you want to destroy.  If it's mounted, unmount it first.
<Godis> sondray
<soundray> Godis: have a look at the mtools package.
<orbin> ic56: yeah, like i said, already unmounted
<ic56> orbin: good.
<Godis> Soundray , did u get my question
<Godis> oki
<orbin> ok, mk32fs finished, (that was quick), but fdisk -l still shows ntfs
<orbin> soundray, ic56 :  is that what you meant by changing the part. type?
<soundray> orbin: exactly.
<orbin> soundray: ah
<orbin> ok, running fdisk now
<Godis> Soundray, where do i find MTOOLS
<orbin> soundray: ok, sudo fdisk just prints out the command usage
<Exxcaliber> Hey Guys.. I just deleted a file called /etc/mediaarpm or something like that
<soundray> Godis: sudo apt-get install mtools
<ic56> orbin, soundray: mk32fs? is that the one for windows filesystems?
<Exxcaliber> Would anyone please paste it to me in priv?
<soundray> orbin: sudo fdisk /dev/hda or whatever
<Steff_breezy> when I put a new file on the desktop, the file is not shown on the nautilus desktop,  is there any solution to this?
<orbin> soundray: yeah, forgot the device :)
<Steff_breezy> this happens every once in a while
<_jason> Steff_breezy: are you sure it is not behind another icon? (that happens to me sometimes)
<_jason> Steff_breezy: try right clicking on desktop and doing ``clean up by name''
<Exxcaliber> I Just deleted a file called /etc/mediaarpm, would anyone please care to paste the file in a private message to me, so that i can restore it?
<Steff_breezy> _jason, ok, that solved it, thanks
<orbin> soundray, ic56 : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13144
<orbin> what do i enter?
<soundray> orbin: 83
<orbin> ah
<orbin> soundray: sweet.  part. table reflected the change
<soundray> Exxcaliber: why don't you just apt-get --reinstall install fdutils
<Exxcaliber> soundray i didn't know I could do that, what will then happen?
<rambo3> esplode
<soundray> Exxcaliber: it will overwrite all the files in the fdutils package (dpkg -L fdutils to list them all), regenerating your /etc/ file in the process.
<Exxcaliber> soundray, anyways something with my internet connection is messed up so no connection to the repositories
<soundray> Exxcaliber: it will work without if the deb is still in the cache.
<Exxcaliber> cool
<Exxcaliber> I'll check it out.. Thx for ya help
<orbin> soundray: ok, i made an fstab line by copying the one for /home but i can't get write access to the new partition it seems.  here's the line i used: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ext3    defaults        0       2  ... does that look okay?
<Exxcaliber> soundray are you like the author of fdutils, since you knew that mediarpm was part of that package!? :D
<soundray> orbin: looks good. Did you do mount /media/hda1 after that?
<soundray> Exxcaliber: no, I looked it up.
<orbin> soundray: i did a mount -a after i edited fstab
<soundray> orbin: with sudo, you should get write access.
<tkhobbes> Hi all, I testwise started an ubuntu 6.06 beta 2 from cd. My Intellimouse works all of a sudden. :) where can I find the mouse settings in order to investigate its entries?
<_jason> tkhobbes: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> tkhobbes: they'll be part of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orbin> soundray: yep, sudo worked.  how come i need root privileges w/ this partition, but not with /home if i just copied the line?
<tkhobbes> jason: that's right - I found them already. however, it's more about the scrollwheel and thumb-buttons
<jablotronik> hi, please do you know any software for control cpu fan speed ?
<soundray> orbin: because fstab doesn't determine permissions for directories.
<_jason> tkhobbes: not sure what you are asking
<soundray> orbin: they are determined per file and per directory. Change them with chmod.
<orbin> soundray: ah, so chmod /media/hda1?
<rambo3> it can be some gnome thing with mouse buttons
<tkhobbes> _jason: Mousewheel and thumb buttons do not work in my other distro and I never got them working. However, the settings in Ubuntu seem right from scratch - where do I find them?
<soundray> orbin: if you want to change the base dir of the new file system, which is probably not recommended, unless you trust all of your users.
<ic56> orbin: /media is meant for removable media not internal disks.  Think up a good name, like /backup and mount your new filesystem there.
<soundray> orbin: and you need to give chmod the permissions you want. Read info chmod
<orbin> ic56: i see, thanks
<orbin> soundray: yep, i'll read the man page.  thanks for all your help
<orbin> ic56: you too
<soundray> orbin: it's in the info page, not that man afaik
<nikosgr> hello
<nikosgr> iam still ahving prolem configuring apache2.conf
<ic56> orbin: the root of your new filesystem is owned by user root.  How do you intend to use it?  Will you be manually copying stuff in there as user orbin or will you be running some kind of automated backup tool tht will back files not just owned by but by everyone in the system?
<_jason> tkhobbes: afaik the xorg.conf file is what will get X to properly recognize the buttons.  Are you asking which part in specific would affect those buttons?  In that case, probably Buttons and Zaxis
<mikomiko> Hello, how do i run my gmail notifier
<mikomiko> I have downloaded it but dont know how to start it
<_jason> mikomiko: did you install gmail-notify from the repositories?
<mikomiko> No
<orbin> ic56: well, i just wanted to get rid of windows first off :)  i dunno, i'll probably just end up chucking stuff there when i feel like it
<mikomiko> I downloaded it dont know how to install it to repositories
<tkhobbes> _jason: got that. don't I need imwheel or something additionally?
<orbin> ic56: i don't plan to do an automated backup or anything if that's what you mean
<mikomiko> i downloaded it to /home/mikomiko/gmail-notify/
<_jason> mikomiko: do you know how to use synaptic?
<_jason> !info gmail-notify
<ubotu> gmail-notify: (gmail new mail notifier), section universe/mail, is optional. Version: 1.6.1-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 23 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<ic56> orbin: in that case, the best strategy is to leave the permissions as they are, then sudo mkdir /backup/orbin then chown orbin:orbin /backup/orbin then chmod 700 /backup/orbin   Thereafter, you can just dump files into /backup/orbin -- you own that directory and noone else can see what's inside it.
<_jason> tkhobbes: I doubt that dapper would set that up for you, have you tried using 'xev' to see if your buttons are being properly recognized?  If they are then all you would need is imwheel or xbindkeys to make them do what you want
<mikomiko> got it
<mikomiko> TY
<ic56> orbin: this allows for a future use of creating /backup/orbin's-wife :-)
<_jason> mikomiko: it should show up in the internet menu under applications once you install it
<orbin> ic56: lol, thanks very much for the step-by-step rundown.
<steel_> how do i view windows computers' shared files with samba?
<_jason> tkhobbes: but I can't say with certainty that dapper isn't doing something behind the scenes.  Might want to try #ubuntu+1 where more dapper users tend to be
<tkhobbes> _jason: that's what I was asking: buttons and wheel are recognized correctly - at least, they are working "out-of-the-box" (life-cd). How's that? my other distro's xorg.conf settings are exactly the same and wheel / tumb-buttons don't work
<beta_m> i have a FAT32 partition mounted with read and write priviledges for all, but i can only write to that partition via sudo, what is wrong?
<|lostbyte|> balrog-kun: i get "vfs: cannot open root device "hda5" pr unknown-block(0,0)" and "Please append a correct root= boot option" "Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" any idea ?
<|lostbyte|> pr/or*
<mjr> beta_m, clearly you don't have it mounted with read and write priviledges for all
<immolo> you didn't mount with the users opion beta_m
<_jason> tkhobbes: does your other distro catch the back and forward buttons when you run xev?
<|lostbyte|> i just compiled my new kernel.. and i get the abbove ?
<tkhobbes> _jason: no (it's gentoo, btw)
<mjr> beta_m, how do you figure you have it rw for all?
<soundray> steel_: you don't. Samba is for sharing local filesystems.
<_jason> tkhobbes: same Xorg version?
<steel_> how do i view windows shared files then?
<beta_m> error, it's only read/write for my user not for all... simple ls -l tells me this, and i see that in fstab file
<tkhobbes> _jason: is dapper already on 7.0?
<soundray> steel_: try Places-Network Servers
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| maybe you forgot to include the drivers for your filesystem!? or maybe you wrote the wrong parameters for your bootloader!?
<steel_> heh ok *blush*
<orbin> ic56: ok, hope i'm not being ignorant here, but why can't i create the dir?  i get: mkdir: cannot create directory `/backup/orbin': No such file or directory ... and yes, i used sudo
<beta_m> immolo:  what are "users option?
<_jason> tkhobbes: yes 7.0, mind moving to #ubuntu+1 ?
<immolo> beta_m, where you put rw also put users
<ic56> orbin: it should work.  Did you umount /media/hda1 and mount it on /backup/orbin ?
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: cant be the first, because i did make oldconfig.
<_jason> tkhobbes: (just to keep the channels organized)
<tkhobbes> _jason: yep
* simonpca is back (gone 00:26:17)
<orbin> ic56: it's still mounted.  but that wouldn't matter would it?  this is just a dir creation
<beta_m> immolo:  it's a usb drive, how where do i have it then?
<_jason> ubotu: tell simonpca about away
<soundray> orbin: try mkdir -p
<ic56> orbin: does /backup exist?
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| strange.. I have had that error a couple of times.. did you backup your old kernel!?, and almost everytime it had something to do with the disks, like arpm / acpi or the filesystem modules
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: which part in grub you feel is wrong ?
<orbin> ic56: no
<ic56> orbin: i.e. did you mkdir /backup ?
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| the one defining your root partition
<Exxcaliber> and you boot directory
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: i'll type it here..
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| dont paste too much
<ic56> soundray's advice (mkdir -p) will work but it won't do what you need done.  Since your intent is to mount the filesystem at /backup, you don't want to create /backup/orbin until you've mounted the filesystem.
<orbin> soundray: thanks
<orbin> ic56: oh?
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: ok
<orbin> so what should i er, do...
<ic56> orbin: you want the orbin directory to be created *insdie* the filesystem.
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: title kernel_name
<beta_m> ok, i really don't understand now... it is definitely rw. when i type mount it gives me "/dev/sdb1 on /media/REMOVE type vfat (rw,[...] )"
<ic56> orbin: when you mount a filesystem, it hides whatever was at the mount point.
<soundray> ic56: you are much better than I at sussing out what people actually want... I'll try and pick that up from you.
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: root        (hd0,4)
<Exxcaliber> and your  root partition is on /hda4?
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: nope ! hda5
<Exxcaliber> okay...
<ic56> soundray: just paying attention to what orbin's been saying.  You're fielding questions from many more people, so your attention is more devided.
<Exxcaliber> try (hd0,5) <- im not certain.. but it makes sense to me :)
<ic56> (divided)
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: kernel        /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-rc3 root=/dev/hda5
<|lostbyte|> Exposure: ok !
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: and last is "boot"
<Das-Herrkurm> btw, how do i uninstall applications/programs whicjh i have installed from .run packages
<soundray> ic56: that's a very benevolent way of framing it ;)
<odin_> okay, this might not be a linux question, but is there any way to force-delete something that says it's on a read-only disk when it's not
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| i must admit im not much into the grub config, but if changing it to (hd0,5) doesnt help, then check out the documentation for the grub config
<ic56> soundray: you're doing a great job of answering questions here. Thank you!
<orbin> ic56: so i don't need to make /backup/orbin ?
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: ok ! i changed it. rebooting now..
<Exxcaliber> kk
<verdee> i'm a ppc user and i'm reading the wiki about the codecs... i discover i can't see mpeg, mov etc, that's right?
<Das-Herrkurm> btw, how do i uninstall applications/programs which i have installed from .run packages such as enemy territory. The add/remove doesnt show it
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: Now i get Error 15:File not found
<Exxcaliber> else just grab a standard kernel from the ubuntu livecd ;) and then change your kernel, step by step, so that you'll eventually figure out what module you are missing / what module is wrong
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte|.. sux..
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| try using a standard kernel, just to get the grub config right..
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: before that error it tells me the grub config..
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| well, to make sure its right
<soundray> ic56: thanks for your encouragement.
<ic56> orbin: let's put it this way: you want to create directory `orbin' inside the new filesystem.  If the filesystem is still mounte at /media/hda1 then you can create with: mkdir /media/hda1/orbin  When you unmount it and then mount it at /backup , you will discover that orbin is now under /backup . Which makes sense.  You created the directory inside that filesystem.
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: standard kernel ?
<|lostbyte|> meaning..
<Exxcaliber> Sry |lostbyte| but this is as far as i can help you..
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: np :)
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| standard kernel!? I mean, if you grab a ubuntu livecd, it'll contain a kernel, like any livecd.. This kernel is stable and designed to run on almost any configuration.. Which means.. IT'll work !
<Das-Herrkurm> btw, how do i uninstall applications/programs which i have installed from .run packages. The add/remove doesnt show it nor can i find it in synaptic
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: i have my preveous kernel..
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| so you could use that kernel, if you can't access your system in any other way
<|lostbyte|> which i am boot with to change the grub.
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| oh.. greate :)
<flankk> Hello
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Rorviker> How can I disable apt-get to install from the install cd? I want it to only download from internet since I have removed my cd drive.
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| have you got a backup of the config file for your last working kernel?
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: actually.. the resone to getting this latest kernel is because it contains my wifi drivers..
<Exxcaliber> ;)
<soundray> Das-Herrkurm: by installing from a .run file, you bypassed the apt system.
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: yes..
<soundray> Das-Herrkurm: if you're lucky, you can call that .run file again, and it'll give you an option to uninstall.
<|lostbyte|> Exxcaliber: the whole builing stuff went smooth..
<Das-Herrkurm> soundray , im willing to uninstall it through teh konsole, i just dont know how ;)
<Das-Herrkurm> thx soundray
<beta_m> sorry for repeating. here is my problem. I have a vfat (fat32) usb drive, which is mounted in rw mode (i can see that in mtab) but only sudo can make me write to that drive. The owner of the directory that it's mounted on shows up as my user, and i have read and write priviledges for it. What is wrong?
<Exxcaliber> |lostbyte| strange..
<Exxcaliber> It's out of my leauge.. but hey, don't compile that wifi stuff as a part of your kernel, compile it as a module :)
<Exxcaliber> GLHF :)
<nikosgr> hi
<nikosgr> i ahve 3 temsinal session open in tabs
<nikosgr> and when i tri with ctrl+2 to chnage irssi window
<nikosgr> it changes terminal sessions isntead
<nikosgr> what can i do?
<soundray> beta_m: did you mount it manually?
<beta_m> no
<verdee> highvoltage, sorry for repeating, i'm a ppc user and i'm reading the wiki about the codecs... i discover i can't see mpeg, mov etc, that's right?
<verdee> gh
<verdee> no highvoltage, sorry
<nikosgr> anyone knows?
<|lostbyte|> Exposure: yes ! its as a module..
<|lostbyte|> <M>
<nikosgr> also when i minimizw windows it wont go to panel down bu the just dissapear
<orbin> ic56: ah, now i get you..
<nikosgr> anyone knows?
<Das-Herrkurm> soundray, if it doesnt give me the option to uninstall how can i uninstall it through konsole?
<ic56> orbin: good!
<truz24> How do I get some of my old kernel entries off my menu.lst, I tried deleting but it seems that automagic is putting them back.  Do i have to remove the kernels?
<nikosgr> please help
<XxDeMoNxX> Hi all! I have a problem with my sound, i keep hearing some sort of Cracking.....
<nikosgr> windows dissapear
<XxDeMoNxX> Any Idea how I can fix this?
<soundray> Das-Herrkurm: you have to find out which files are part of that program and remove them all with 'sudo rm file'
<nikosgr> soundray: ?
<in10city> is there anyone here who could help me mount a VFAT drive??
<soundray> nikosgr: hold on
<Das-Herrkurm> does ubuntu have like registry with all the entries from programs in it? i know where i installed my program. may i just delete those files?
<XxDeMoNxX> Hi all! I have a problem with my sound, i keep hearing some sort of Cracking..... help, please? :s
<Das-Herrkurm> with the rm
<nikosgr> mount -t vfat /dev/device /media/mountpointdir
<orbin> ic56: er, would a mount point of / be bad?   e.g. say i create a dir called "backup" on the filesystem.  would that be mounted as /backup?
<Rorviker> How can I disable apt-get to install from the install cd? I want it to only download from internet since I have removed my cd drive.
<Plouj___> hi
<_jason> !apt_cd
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<beta_m> in10city:  you can do "man fstab" in console window, it will tell you how to mount it automagically
<_jason> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:", or in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<Rorviker> thx
<Plouj___> can someone help me figure out to configure wlan0 and wifi0? I have only one wireless card in the laptop, but both exist, and I'm getting a similar problem to this: http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2004-August/007556.html but I don't know how to not assign an ip to wifi0 while keeping it enabled.
<soundray> beta_m: what options are shown for the drive when you type 'mount'?
<beta_m> "/dev/sdb1 on /media/REMOVE type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<beta_m> "
<ic56> orbin: / is already taken.  / is where the root filesystem is mounted -- the one that contains excutables like ls and mount in /bin and config files like /etc/fstab
<soundray> Das-Herrkurm: that should work.
<Das-Herrkurm> ill try it, thanks soundray
<highvoltage> verdee: np, i get that a lot ;)
<ic56> orbin: so you should mkdir /backup
<ic56>  mount /dev/hda1 /backup
<ic56> orbin: so you should mkdir /backup ; mount /dev/hda1 backup
<orbin> ic56: yes, that's why i asked if it was bad or not.  thanks. :)
<ic56> orbin: (sudo both commands, of course)
<orbin> yep
<soundray> beta_m: what's your uid? (Find out from /etc/passwd)
<beta_m> soundray:  1000
<verdee> ok highvoltage :P
<soundray> beta_m: what does 'touch /media/REMOVE/touchtest say?
<soundray> beta_m: what does 'touch /media/REMOVE/touchtest' say?
<Howitzer> Is it bad to only have 1.8GB left on your / partition?(/home is on a seperate partition)
<beta_m> nothing at all
<Howitzer> NOTE: i can't resize the / partition
<beta_m> i don't need to sudo it do i?
<soundray> beta_m: does /media/REMOVE/touchtest exist now?
<soundray> beta_m: no
<ic56> Howitzer: 1.8GB sounds like plenty of space to me.  Are you worried it's too big or too small?
<beta_m> yes it does
<bluelotus> Hey, I'm looking for a dock-app to manage wifi-connections...  kinda like wifi-radar and network manager combined...
<Howitzer> too small :/
<beta_m> it's empty file
<in10city> there is nothing in media to connect to when i run that command to mount the drive
<in10city> and I cant create folders in there
<Plouj___> why does ubuntu setup wifi0 as a bridge interface of some sort?
<beta_m> wtf, it's working now... i don't understand
<beta_m> i couldn't move files to that drive a second ago, and it's moving them now
<ic56> Howitzer: you want to install lots more stuff, then?
<Howitzer> not exactly
<Howitzer> but i might :/
<soundray> beta_m: perhaps it took a while to mount?
<beta_m> but this was a problem for days already
* beta_m bangs the head on the table
<soundray> beta_m: did you plug the drive while you were logged in?
<beta_m> it was plugged in during the boot up
<ic56> Howitzer: try reading the man page for resize2fs.
<soundray> beta_m: that explains it (I think)
<Howitzer> okay
<Howitzer> i'll keep that in mind when i run out of space..
<Nadimar> yay! got my Broadcom wireless card working =)
<beta_m> well, isn't there a way to make it work propperly even though i have it connected during the boot up?
<orbin> ic56, soundray : thanks again.  all setup now :)
<Howitzer> but it's just, i once installed Dapper and set everything up really nice how i like it, turns out 2GB was too small for a root partition so i had to start all over again since i used reiserfs -_-
<soundray> beta_m: yes
<Howitzer> now i'm a bit scared for it -_-
<soundray> beta_m: you'd have to make an entry for that drive in /etc/fstab
<LordFalcon> How can I upgrade to the latest dapper release with apt ?
<beta_m> soundray:  hmm, but then sometimes it's not plugged in during the start up. won't that make an error?
<baconbacon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<soundray> beta_m: under "options" use the options that you saw on the "mount" command, plus the option 'noauto'
<soundray> beta_m: with noauto, it won't try to mount it immediately on boot.
<ic56> Howitzer resize2fs is for ext2 and ext3 filesystems.  It won't work on reiser.   I don't know if there's a resizing tool for reiser.  Keep in mind that resizing filesystems isn't a traditional unix operation so resizing tools tend to be hacks written later.
<beta_m> but will it mount it when i'll log in, or will i have to do sudo mount?
<macho> hi
<LordFalcon> thnx
<Das-Herrkurm> is it possible to delete whole folders with the sudo rm command?
<Tomcat_> Das-Herrkurm: Yes. with -f
<Das-Herrkurm> how should the cmd look like?
<HymnToLife> isn't it -r ?
<Das-Herrkurm> where should the flag be?
<soundray> beta_m: you will be able to do mount /mountpoint as user (you can add that in System-Prefs-Session)
<macho> bbbb
<[D] ARKFENIX> does anybody knows about a video editor like windows movie maker but for linux
<baconbacon> rm -r ./folder
<ic56> Howitzer: aha.  There *is* a resize tool for reisser: read manpage resize_reiserfs.
<Tomcat_> Das-Herrkurm: HymnToLife is right... it's -r
<Das-Herrkurm> ill try it :>
<HymnToLife> [D] ARKFENIX> kino or cinelerra (<= or whatever the hell it is spelled)
<soundray> Tomcat_, Das-Herrkurm, HymnToLife, you will need rm -rf, unless the dir is empty, in which case rm -r is enough.
<beta_m> soundray:  thanks a lot... q;-)
<[D] ARKFENIX> where i can download cinelarra?
<lucas> cinelarra is quite advanced
<HymnToLife> [D] ARKFENIX> it is in the repos
<Das-Herrkurm> thx a lot for your help soundray , HymnToLife and Tomcat_
<Chris_Tucker> is there a way to mount an ftp share in a folder just like sshfs would?
<[D] ARKFENIX> root@sherneyko:/home/shpr# apt-get install cinelerra
<[D] ARKFENIX> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<[D] ARKFENIX> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<[D] ARKFENIX> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete cinelerra
<[D] ARKFENIX> root@sherneyko:/home/shpr#
<[D] ARKFENIX> isn't in the repositories
<Chris_Tucker> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<soundray> Chris_Tucker: I think there is... Look at package lufs-utils
<sword-> question
<sword-> http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg
<[D] ARKFENIX> ahh ok sorry
<hob> Hi, is it possible to make my desktop = my home directory?
<sword-> does anyone know what program that is that is showing the cpu stats?
<[D] ARKFENIX> gkrellm
<[D] ARKFENIX> gdesklets
<[D] ARKFENIX> superkaramba
<soundray> sword-: top
<sword-> but that is a different version of top
<|lostbyte|> how to make an initrd ?
<sword-> you see what im talking about? to the right?
<ic56> hob: it is but you won't like the effect.
<hob> ic56, why not? Does it show the hidden dirs?
<bence_> hi
<soundray> sword-: sorry, missed the first part of your question... look at [D] ARKFENIX's suggestions.
<doms> Depends: zope-cmfplone how to install that dependencies
<ic56> hob: I think so.  Try creating a file that begins with a dot in your desktop and see if it's visible or hidden.
<sword-> soundray, no posted a link
<sword-> and there is a program here
<sword-> http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg
<sword-> that is giving system stats including temperature
<sword-> i was wondering what it was
<Rorviker> When I do apt-get install , where will it put programs ?
<soundray> sword-: yes, I saw that meanwhile.
<ic56> hob: apparently hidden files are *not* displayed on the desktop.  Interesting.
<soundray> sword-: it could be any one of those that [D] ARKFENIX has listed.
<elkbuntu> hob, however, you will be dramatically limited by what can be in your home root
<sword-> ah
<macho> i am using ubuntu 64 bit . i am the begineer . i need some guide to configure from basic to active my adsl modem over ethernet.
<soundray> sword-: probably superkaramba since it's KDE
<lucas> !pppoe
<ubotu> somebody said pppoe was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Tomcat_> macho: If it's connected to one of the ethernet interfaces, it should be as easy as "sudo pppoeconfig"
<hob> elkbuntu, in what way?
<[D] ARKFENIX> sword : if you want a lightweight desklet -> gkrellm
<lucas> macho, look at that link
<elkbuntu> hob, does your desktop have a scrollbar?
<[D] ARKFENIX> sword : if you want a beauty desklet -> superkaramba or gdesklets
<[D] ARKFENIX> sword : if you want a normal desklet -> adeslets
<sword-> i need something specifically that tells me the temperature of my cpu
<sword-> etc
<[D] ARKFENIX> gdesklets
<hob> elkbuntu, no...is this a bunch of rhetorics to try and put me off? :)
<macho> it says cant find the directory
<[D] ARKFENIX> shows you all
<soundray> sword-: mbmon, or look at the files under /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<void^> acpi -V, or lm_sensors for annoying mainboards
<elkbuntu> well... you asked how you would be limited, i responded in a way to make you figure it for youself ;)
<ic56> hob: alright, you can be our guinea pig.  To change your homedir, sudo vipw and edit the 2nd-last field in the line for your username.  Change it from /home/hob to /home/hob/Desktop
<sword-> sword@ubuntu:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$ acpi -V
<sword-> No support for device type: thermal
<ic56> hob: then, move all the hidden files from /home/hob to /home/hob/Desktop
<bence_> hello
<lucas> macho, are you running "sudo pppoeconf"?
<ic56> hob: finally, log in on a console window to make sure you still *can* login.  If all is ok, try logging out of the GUI and back in again.  Good luck!
<bence_> two
<soundray> lucas, are you sure that macho needs pppoe and not pppoa?
<macho> i need a flash plugin for my 64 bit firfox browser. i downloaded it from macromedia. but it dont support. can u hlp me get the compactible plugin and guide to install that. i am currently using k package to manage downloaded application. also guide me to get custom application for 64 linux.
<ic56> hob: BTW, vipw defaults to invoking vi.  if your favourite editor is something else, use VISUAL=youreditor sudo vipw
<lucas> soundray, well, he said "adsl modem over ethernet."
<mumbles> any people here who have gotten a dlink airepluss DWL-G650+ working ?
<soundray> macho: you can't use Macromedia Flash with amd64.
<macho> it displays command not found
<soundray> macho: you can reinstall ubuntu i386, then it'll work
<hob> ic56, is that moving my home dir to my desktop dir? I want to do it the other way round, and have my desktop viewing my home dir...i thought there was an option to do that somewhere, i just can't find it
<elkbuntu> soundray, what about openGL?
<soundray> elkbuntu: what about it?
<macho> then is there any third party . or any browser that support
<AnAnt> can I upgrade from Breezy to Drapper using the Install icon in Drapper's LiveCD ?
<Tomcat_> hob: Just link ~/Desktop to ~?
<ic56> hob: ah. Yes the instructions I gave you take you in the opposite direction.
<macho> what i386 means
<soundray> macho: swf-player, but it's experimental
<macho> i586 means
<macho> waher to get swf player
<hob> Tomcat, then I've got a useless folder in my home dir...
<Tomcat_> macho: i386 is the CPU standard based on the intel 386... most CPUs can use that.
<soundray> macho: i386 is the 32-bit architecture with which Athlon 64 CPUs are compatible.
<macho> does it support 64 bit
<Tomcat_> hob: Well, it's only a workaround. No other ideas, sorry. :)
<soundray> macho: you are asking too many questions at once.
<Tomcat_> macho: amd64 CPUs can do i386, yes.
<hob> Tomcat, no probs. That was my first thought too
<elkbuntu> err.. what did i say before... opengl.. my mistake... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-f4b5a0e592cf89fac0bb7f5388c8e1733413af21
<soundray> macho: it is not clear who you are asking.
<macho> sorry i am trying to reply
<elkbuntu> macho, what is your native language?
<soundray> macho: use the nicknames.
<AnAnt> can I upgrade from Breezy to Dapper using the Install icon in Dapper's LiveCD ?
<macho> tamil
<Tomcat_> AnAnt: I doubt it. But I don't know for sure.
<macho> any one knows kindly guide me
<hob> ic56, hmm, can't figure this one out. Not worries, it was only a whim. Thanks anyway
<ic56> What's the name of the program that displays the GNOME desktop?
<AnAnt> ic56: gnome-session ?
<macho> is that 64 bit architecture is stable or unstable
<curley_sue> HELP NEEDED. I made the stupedest mistake: "sudo rm -R /media/mountpoint". any ideas how to recover the deleted files?
<soundray> macho: it is exceedingly stable
<Dark-Night> lol My CD drive wont eject even when i righ tclick eject, it says its got an invalid argument
<white_lightning> I'm running 64-bit right now
<elkbuntu> Dark-Night, did you try from command line?
<soundray> curley_sue: first, unplug the drive if it is pluggable.
<Dark-Night> what should it type in?
<macho> soundtray i had downloaded upto 1gb of sofware . if i migrate all will be waste
<elkbuntu> try umount /media/cdrom0
<sbassett516> curley_sue: what was the filesystem on the media?
<Dark-Night> ok thanks :D
<macho> sdtray do can u guide me
<elkbuntu> it worked?
<Godis> blue lotus , how do i open rar files??
<curley_sue> sbassett516,  soundray, it is a FAT32 partition on my HD(forgot to mention) already unmounted
<[D] ARKFENIX> must I put an extra line in the repositories for installing cinelerra?
<sbassett516> Dark-Kight: also sudo eject /media/cdrom0
<macho> sdtray i need lot of guidelines
<Dark-Night> umount: /media/cdrom1 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<Dark-Night>  <-- thast what it says
<elkbuntu> try what sbassett516 said then
<ic56> AnAnt: thanks!  Looks like gnome-session starts nautilus to display the desktop.
<soundray> curley_sue: you may be able to undelete files from DOS/Windows.
<macho> are u ther
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: Is this cdrom0 or cdrom1
<sbassett516> ?
<ic56> hob: try man nautilus and, if you can figure out the right options, modify /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<[D] ARKFENIX> must I put an extra line in the repositories for installing cinelerra?
<orbin> [D] ARKFENIX: there's deb files: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.html
<ocult> hello
<ocult> my sound card isnt installed in system
<Dark-Night> cdrom0, it says that its not mounted
<ocult> in system preferences  Audio
<macho> sda
<elkbuntu> [D] ARKFENIX, please dont spam us with the same question over and over
<[D] ARKFENIX> thanks
<ocult> is in blank
<ocult> how i solve this problem ?
<macho> a
<ocult> please somebody ????????
<ocult> is one realtek ac` 97
<macho> are u there
<curley_sue> soundray, how is that done (I am using a dual-boot with XP) haven't rebooted since the deletion (of about 15G)
<ocult> ompaul, help me please.
<sbassett516> Drak-Knight: your other post says cdrom1?
<soundray> curley_sue: was XP on the partition you deleted?
<sbassett516> typo?
<doms> zope2.8:
<doms>  Depends: python2.3-xml  but it is not installable
<macho> as my root account is refusing to login . it strucks in loading
<soundray> !tell ocult about sound
<macho> how to repair it
<Dark-Night> oh sorry i was seeing if it was cdrom1 or cdrom0
<ocult> soundray, it dont solv
<ocult> i was reading
<ocult> =/
<elkbuntu> ocult, you cant depend on people to be around, try being patient and waiting for others to get to your question
<Dark-Night> must have copyed the wrong one
<macho> without loosing downloaded
<Tomcat_> doms: Does sudo apt-get upgrade report any not upgradable packages?
<ocult> elkbuntu, thanks, when u have time please help me
<ocult> ^^
<ocult> arigatou
<elkbuntu> s/people/certain people/
<Godis> Someone who knows how to open RAR-files?
<elkbuntu> ocult, i have no idea about soundcards
<Tomcat_> Godis: Install some type on unrar or rar. :)
<sbassett516> Dark-Knight: no problem. what does "mount" show from the terminal
<elkbuntu> ocult, but others here will, and when they finish with people who asked before you, they will move on to you
<curley_sue> soundray, no, XP is on a third partition (NTFS), the one deleted using rm is a FAT32 (used for archives) and I have a linux partition which is ext3 I belive (Dapper)
<mythica> could someone tell me how to unpack a .tz file ?
<Tomcat_> Godis: Like unrar-nonfree
<doms> how to use report
<orbin> mythica: use nautilus, or tar zxf <file>
<elkbuntu> mythica, tar xvvzf filename.tz
<Dark-Night> sbassett516 : alot of things
<Tomcat_> doms: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Godis> Where do I find it?
<mythica> thanks guys
<Tomcat_> Godis: unrar-nonfree is in multiverse
<Tomcat_> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<maerk> hello, is this the place to ask for help with installing ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> maerk: Absolutely.
<soundray> curley_sue: deleting in fat filesystems works by removing the first two bytes from the filename in the fat (file allocation table) entry. So there is a chance to recover. I don't know about any linux utilities that do this though.
<maerk> excellent!
<orbin> ic56: i have a lost+found folder in the new partition.  is this necessary to keep?
<ic56> orbin: Yes, it's *very* important.
<doms> Package python2.3-xml is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<curley_sue> soundray, is there a way ,after deleting using linux, to recover using XP?
<Dr_Willis> it is? i always found it getting remade if needed.
<Godis> I dont understand, I am not to smart about ubuntu...
<orbin> ic56: lucky i asked then :)
<|lostbyte|> how to make an initrd under ubuntu ?
<ic56> orbin: lost+found is where fsck (the filesystem checker, which is run when you boot, if you didn't shutdown cleanly) will place any files it discovers which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<Chris_Tucker> whats the equivilant of mkpasswd?
<maerk> i have two hard drives, and I'd like to install ubuntu on one of them without erasing any of the original data...
<Dark-Night> sbassett516:ithink i need to reg my username before i can PM thast what the Ubuntu Servers are saying
<soundray> curley_sue: earlier versions of Windows had an undelete utility. I don't know about XP. You can probably mount your XP partition and search for a file with undel in the name.
<Yokalosh> how can i uninstall kde and all the dependencies it installed with it?
<sbassett516> curley_sue: there is a prog called autopsy. This seems to work with vfat
<ic56> orbin: if there's no lost+found directory, fsck can't re-attach the files it is able to glean from a corrupt filesystem.
<_jason> Yokalosh: how did you install it?
<Yokalosh> apt-get install kde
<rinke> Yokalosh: sudo apt-get remove kde
<Yokalosh> but that just removes kde and not all the programs it also downloaded
<sbassett516> Dark-Knight: understood. Any rogue processes showing up under ps -A that might be locking the tray? Are you using gnome or kde?
<_jason> Yokalosh: in the future you should try to use aptitude, it will remember dependencies that get installed with a package and act appropriately when you remove a package.  In your case you will have to eitehr use deborphan or remove a lib that kde things depend on, for example: libqt3-mt
<Dark-Night> i'm useing Gnome I was listning to music but it stoped so i loaded up another music player and then it played again ... hmm 2 sec
<mkoby> Hi all, I'm running Breezy through a KVM switch, and the only thing that the resolution applet shows is 640x800, how do I change this?  It used to let me use 1024x768 before I got a KVM.
<curley_sue> soundray, sbassett516, is it for linux or XP, is it free, how is it used, is it safe to reboot without risking loosing the deleted file? (sorry for the loads of Qs)
<Yokalosh> thnx _jason
<maerk> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a partition of my hard drive, how can i do this without erasing any of the data it alread contains?
<sbassett516> curley_sue: autopsy is for linux, free of course.
<mkoby> maerk: In the installer, if you go to the size on any partition, it will usually let you change it non-destructively.
<tacticalcron> Howdy all..
<yereth> guys.. I just removed my /boot partition and added /boot on my main partition with all the original contents, so nothing changed in that way. Should I do anything but "update-grub"?
<ic56> orbin: every filesystem has *one* lost+found directory.  If /home doesn't have such a directory, it's either not a separate filesystem, or someone deleted it and will later regret it :-)
<soundray> curley_sue: you can probably find the kind of tool you need on the ultimate boot cd (http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/)
<sbassett516> Dark-Knight: what prog where you using for music the first time? Was it accessing the rom drive, what prog second?
<yereth> so will grub now know what partition my kernels etc are on?
<orbin> ic56: yep, found it in /home ... was looking in /home/username :-S
<maerk> mkoby: i got that far and got scared :) is there any sort of walkthrough available somewhere?
<mkoby> maerk: If there is, I don't know about it (sorry).
<|lostbyte|> how to make an initrd under ubuntu ?
<mumbles_laptop> ok all - i am having trouble using make install
<yereth> well, thanx anyway
<mumbles_laptop> i get a make: command not found
<mumbles_laptop> eroer
<nemoo> hi all
<mkoby> mumbles_laptop: sudo apt-get install make
<mkoby> mumbles_laptop: though I could be wrong.
<nemoo> after LVM I get the error: *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list 0x00000.....
<orbin> ic56: can i safely chmod the properties of the folder?
<tacticalcron> mumbles - apt-get install build-essential
<nemoo> someone had something similar?
<ic56> orbin: you mean the lost+found directory?
<Dark-Night> I was useing 'CD Player' First and then 'Music player' which i tryed to copy some tracks but it was taking to long so i decied to end the copying 1/2 throu a track
<maerk> would it be possible to get windows to create the partition, then have the ubuntu linux install onto that partition?
<orbin> ic56: yes
<Dark-Night> maerk : yes
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: looks like it got exclusive access to /dev/hdc. Try "sudo eject /dev/hdc"
<maerk> Dark-Night: hooray! should i create more than one partition? I.e. for the swap?
<ic56> orbin: yes, you can. fsck bypasses filesystem permissions.  However, the default permissions are well chosen and for good reasons.  What did you want to change them to and why?
<tacticalcron> You should have a /swap that is twice the installed RAM.
<tacticalcron> Some people like creating /home on a separate partition.
<stevietool> my mplayer plugin plays in schocks with wmv files? Is that normal?
<orbin> ic56: i noticed the l+f folders on / and /home did not have big red crosses on them.  the one on /backup does
<ayabara> I'm formatting an 143086 byte partition to ext3. before I start it says 14287 is used. Is it supposed to be so much overhead?
<|lostbyte|> how to make an initrd under ubuntu ?
<ic56> orbin: red crosses?  Hang on, let me see
* mumbles_laptop has to run apt-get update befroe he can do that
<orbin> ic56: in nautilus i meant
<orbin> ic56: it signifies root ownership and a chmod flag of 700
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: i did  "sudo eject /dev/hdc" and it said "unable to find or open device for: `/dev/hdc'
<Dark-Night> "
<tacticalcron> mumbles - that is correct.  :-)
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: regular ide cdrom drive?
<Dark-Night> maerk: yeah you should creat two partitions one for Ubuntu and one for the swap around 250Mb - 300Mb
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: yeah IDE Primery, i think. DVD-RW
<Godis> Where can I find a program that can lock up my RAR files free?
<doms> python2.3-xml
<doms> missing
<maerk> mkoby and Dark-Night: thanks for your help, i hope I can get this working :D
<Dark-Night> good luck
<orbin> Godis: just install the rar packages and i think you can set a pswd w/ file-roller.
<maerk> thanks, probably be back here before long ;)
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: Primary??? What type of hdd do you have?
* tacticalcron looks around..
<orbin> ic56: nvm.  it's just an aesthetic thing i was wondering about
<ic56> orbin: ah, I get it.  a folder in red with an "x" in it is Nautilus's way of sayin you lack access to that folder.
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: oh sorry primary on IDE2 HDD is one IDE1 as Primery
<tacticalcron> Any Xubuntu/Dapper users out there?
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: oh sorry primary on IDE2 HDD is on IDE1 as Primery*
<mumbles_laptop> how do i find out what kernel virsion i have ?
<bigbill50> i am having a problem with my directory in terminal mode i can see it with ls command but cannot change to it because i get an error no such file or dir
<tacticalcron> mumbles - uname -a
<Dr_Willis> tacticalcron,  twiddling with it now. :P
<ic56> orbin: that is the correct permission: 700.
<orbin> ic56: yes, i also couldn't see how many items were in the folder in list view.  but like i said, purely aesthetic
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: So this would be the Master drive on the Secondary controller, correct?
<scifi> hey guys i have downloaded a .run file, how do i run it ? :P
<orbin> ic56: i actually changed it to 755 to match the other 2.  i'll change it back
<ic56> orbin: exactly: an ordinary user *shouldn't* be able to view the contents of the lost+found folder.  That's because *any* file could end up in there -- including sensitive files.
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: Correct
<orbin> ic56: i see
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  egads.. :P thats such a FAQ. :P   what is the file ya grabbed anyway?     'chmod +x whtever.run' ' ./whatever.run'
<yereth> guys, I have trouble with booting the new kernel
<yereth> when I boot it, I get this:
<made> I can play wmv videos but all I get is sound.. no video?
<scifi> Dr_Willis: its armyops250-linux.run
<yereth> VFS: cannot open root device "HDA7" or unknown-block(0,0)
<yereth> please append a correct "root=" boot option
<orbin> made: what player?
<yereth> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<made> I have installed the w32 codecs and I'm using totem 1.2.1
<yereth> but my old kernel, 2.6.12-10-k7, boots fine
<orbin> made: oh, is this dapper?
<_jason> made: are you using totem-xine?
<ic56> orbin: I see on my own recently created filesystems that several lost+found directories were created with perms 755.  That's a security risk, but apparently the mkfs developers don't think so..
<Dr_Willis> scifi then   'chmod +x whtever.run' ' ./whatever.run'  should do it for ya
<made> breezy
<yereth> I installed the new kernel with apt-get and ran update-grub
<stevietool> I wanna stream wmv and it plays in shocks with mozilla-plugin in firefox ??
<yereth> can anyone help me?
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: Would it be ok if i where to just use a paper clip?
<made> no just totem
<_jason> made: try totem-xine
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: as long as it is not being accessed, yes.
<made> should I use totem-xine?
<made> ok
<yereth> ANYONE, please?
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: The light is off and i cant hear anything moveing in there, so i hope so
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: I would reboot after that though.
<scifi> ok its "verifying archive integrity...."
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  so its just the new kernel that dont work?
<yereth> Dr_Willis: every new kernel I installed the last months
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: It should be showing up as an entry within /dev/
<mumbles_laptop> ok all - i am trying to install ndiswraper using instructions from http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation and ai am getting make[1] : Entering directory `/home/mumbles/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.15/driver'
<mumbles_laptop> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build;
<mumbles_laptop>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<mumbles_laptop>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<mumbles_laptop> make[1] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<scifi> All good, now uncompressing :)
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  now thats just odd. what do they 'fail' to do?
<scifi> ty
<yereth> Dr_Willis: in menu.lst the line is exactly the same for the old and new kernel
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: yeah i will reboot, but im downlaodeing ubuntu 6.06 Liev :D lol
<yereth> well, what I pasted above
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  the except for the change in the kernel file name. :P right?
<christophe> slt qui peut m aider
<qiv> hello, anyone an idea about how to make ntfs-partition writable? :)
<yereth> Dr_Willis: yes :P
<yereth> Dr_Willis: 16:45 < yereth> VFS: cannot open root device "HDA7" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  and your root is on hda7 ?
<yereth> 16:45 < yereth> please append a correct "root=" boot option
<yereth> yes
<yereth> 16:45 < yereth> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<kman> hi
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  what file system is your root partition ?
<yereth> ext3
<kman> I'm a newbie nad need some help
<sbassett516> yereth: I have been reading issues like this in the forums. Have not experienced this myself.
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: Its got no power going to it :/
<yereth> sbassett516: any clue about a solution?
<scifi> Dr_Willis: i get "no write permission" to the install directory when installing armyops ^^
<orbin> kman: welcome. ask away
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: Even after reboot?
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: thank you very much for your help and time :D
<Dark-Night> sbassett516: no im on 80% on my torrent
<yereth> Dr_Willis: ext3, in case you didn't see
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  hmm odd.. could try one of the 686 kenels and see if it works there.. almost sounds like the thing is lacking the ext3 modules. but that would be real odd.
<Dark-Night> sbassett516; it should work tho after a good reboot
<stevietool> is it normal that wmv plays in shocks with mozilla plugin? Does anyone how to deal with it?
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  tell it to install to your home dir then.
<yereth> Dr_Willis: it would be odd.. should I install from source using apt, perhaps?
<sbassett516> yereth: the only solution that was offered up was to modify the menu.lst file on each upgrade
<_jason> stevietool: what plugin are you using?
<yereth> sbassett516: modify how?
<sbassett516> Dark-Night: No prob at all.
<Dark-Night> sbassett516; :D
<stevietool> _jason: mplayer plugin
<yereth> sbassett516: I mean, the root drive is indicated correctly in menu.lst
<kman> I installed ubuntu 5.10, and when i boot there is no interface detected (no even loopback)
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  these are all issues with the *-k7 kernele?
<curley_sue> sbassett516 I guess I need some more help... is there a way to create an image of the patition with the lost files?
<ayabara> any filesystem gurus here?
<_jason> stevietool: does it do it with all .wmv?
<yereth> Dr_Willis: my 2 kernels:
<Dr_Willis> yereth,  may be worth wile to post your menu.lst to pastebin. so others can look at it.
<delcoyote> hi if trying to install easycam2 and i get an eror no module: gnome.ui is that i havent got gnome desktop installed? im on ubuntulite and icewm
<yereth> ah yes
<yereth> hold on
<feistel> hi
<feistel> I have a problem with my USB Mouse and Keyb
<feistel> lsusb show them
<sbassett516> curley_sue: if it is mounted it would be dd if=/mount/point of=/home/yourname/imagename.img or some such. what kind of image is it looking for? Also, this could take up a lot of room
<kman> RESENDING: I installed ubuntu 5.10, and when i boot there is no interface detected (no even loopback)
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. xfce4 just crashed. :) brb
<feistel> but when I cat /proc/bus/input/devices, nothing
<feistel> any suggest ?
<scifi> Dr_Willis: iits asking about symbolic links now, those r like shortcus arent they? shall i ask it to make one on the desktop ?
<yereth> sbassett516: http://pastebin.com/690435
<mythica> how do you rename a directory from shell ?
<kman> any idea??
<orbin> mythica: mv <dir> <newdirname>
<kman> how can I get the 127.0.0.1 up?
<sbassett516> yereth brb
<yereth> alright
<curley_sue> sbassett516, I haven't been asked for an image, just thought it would be a good idea b4 playing around with that partition. I haven't made muxh progress, installed autopsy and could not figure out what to do
<stevietool> _jason: I think so; on this time I get even a blue screen while testing a stream
<kman> orbin? can you help?
<_jason> stevietool: do you get the blue screen with other file types?
<orbin> kman: er, not w/ network issues, no.  sorry
<mumbles_laptop> ok i am having wireless card problmes
<mumbles_laptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13149  - i am trying to install ndiswrapper and am getting that
<kman> anyone else can help?
<mumbles_laptop> so ican then use ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working
<TheUni> i'm doing a fresh install of ubuntu on an a64 system. should i use the a64 version? or is x86 easier to use/maintain ?
<mythica> i am trying to cp a directory over but it keeps saying the directory has been ommited?
<mythica> any ideas?
<orbin> TheUni: iirc, no flash on x64
<TheUni> no flash?
<mythica> btw- thanks orbin
<orbin> mythica: pastebin the full command you're using and the error output
<kuchiki> need help please im looking for a command to know whois connected on my wifi connexion
<mythica> ok
<scifi> This americas army taking a while to install ^^
<kuchiki> a command or a tool maybe
<mumbles_laptop> etherreal
<mythica> http://pastebin.com/690446
<mythica> is cp only for files? Not folders?
<sbassett516> yereth: your menu.lst matches up with your /etc/fstab, correct?
<nwonknu> mythica, its for both
<mythica> hmm, why would it be generating that error then ?
<kman> why cant linux work out of the box???
<nwonknu> i dont know what error i have only just joined
<macho_> any body using 64 bit
<elkbuntu> is anyone aware of a non web-based invoicing program for linux?
<orbin> kman: is this wirelss or  adsl ... or something else?
<kman> I have no interfaces up! not even the loopback (127.0.0.1)
<IceTox> What's the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu? :-)
<kman> i cant run sudo because of it
<baconbacon> xubuntu: ubuntu w/ XFCE
<mikomiko> what is the mp3 player for ubuntu
<baconbacon> instead of GNOME
<Dark-Night> isent  xubuntu something to do with education?
<baconbacon> thats edubuntu
<Dark-Night> ah
<orbin> mythica: you need to use -r apparently
<nwonknu> xubuntu is just a different desktop manager?
<orbin> mythica: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/dirman.html
<|lostbyte|> how to make an initrd under ubuntu ?
<onduletoncerveau> oups dsl
<mythica> what does -r do ?
<IceTox> Ok, and I can try this by simply apt-get install xubuntu ?
<nwonknu> -r = recursive
<baconbacon> yes, you can install xubuntu-desktop
<mythica> cool ill do that
<mythica> thanks guys
<IceTox> and if I wanna go back I can just apt-get install ubuntu-dektop ?
<orbin> mythica: wait a sec
<Dark-Night> me too
<baconbacon> doesnt work that way...
<scifi> is XFCE meant to be a slicker/faster desktop environment ?
<elkbuntu> IceTox, you'll have a choice when you boot up
<mythica> another question: How do you list all harddrives & devices etc... (both mounted and unmounted)
<IceTox> ok
<leagris> scifi, it does
<TheUni> mythica: sudo fdisk -l
<IceTox> thanks elkbuntu and baconbacon
<hollywoodb> scifi: basically... xfce is nice.  not as fully-featured as kde or gnome, but both kde and gnome apps will run fine under xfce
<mythica> awesome thanks TheUni
<scifi> i see, may try it sometime then
<nwonknu> anyone know the best latest repositories aint modified any ina  while
<scifi> so if i did try it, id just get ubuntu and then ubuntu (XCFE) in grub ?
<sbassett516> curley_sue: don't know if this will help you out any, http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/
<mikomiko> what is the mp3 player for ubuntu
<IceTox> mikomiko, that is xmms in usual I think
<hollywoodb> scifi: you can install xfce alongside gnome under ubuntu... 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' then select it at login instead of gnome
<Dark-Night> apt-get install xubuntu dosent work with me :/ lol 'Couldn't stat source package'
<mythica> i always chuckle when i have to run "man mount"
<Dark-Night> it dose that with loads of things
<mythica> one of my favorites
<qualus> lol
<Dark-Night> ha
<stevietool> _jason: well I got a hole bench of blue screens...it worked 10 minutes ago but ik played in shocks
<IceTox> mikomiko, if the player isn't in the menu, you can simply download it using 'apt-get install xmms'
<scifi> hollywoodb: ah so it wud give me the choice at login screen? ok nice
<hollywoodb> scifi: you may end up having xfce apps in your gnome menu and vice versa, so a little menu editing may be in order
<hollywoodb> scifi: same goes for kde (kubuntu-desktop)
<scifi> kewl
<qualus> what's so great about Xubuntu, compared to say Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<scifi> well i was playing around with kpovmodeler (KDE) app and that runs fine under gnome :)
<baconbacon> mainly lightweight and faster
<hollywoodb> qualus: just a different desktop environment, xfce
<mikomiko> have done now
<mikomiko> how can i runt he program
<kimrhh> hi, can one change the brown and boring bootsplash to something else ?
<qualus> aye, knew that... hmm
<Dark-Night-awy> ttfn
<qualus> wonder if i can get all three environments running nicely with eachother ?
<stevietool> _jason: it stops and plays but only with sound at the moment...I followed the steps on the wiki of restricted formats
<qualus> already got KDE and GNOME
<hollywoodb> qualus: xubuntu-desktop package.  should work fine
<qualus> apt-get , right ?
<mikael> Hi, I have problems with my keyboard; the other variant of [{ do not work <AltGr>-9 and <AltGr>-0 print 9 and 0 in all my programs instead of the parantheses? anybody got some ideas?
<mikomiko> IceTox, I have done the installation, how do i run the program?
<Godis> Now I have installed something "rar" in tje synaptic.. What to do now?
<hollywoodb> qualus: yep
<kman> RESENDING: I installed ubuntu 5.10, and when i boot there is no interface detected (not even loopback), any ideas?
<IceTox> mikomiko, if you ran it by apt-get install, the xmms should be located in your menu under 'sound and video'
<Godis> Swedish Chef. Do you speak Swedish?
<qualus> hmm.. doesn't work O_o
<ketchup> hi
<qualus> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop <- no luck with that one
<mikomiko> does not seems to be running, i clicked it twice
<DBO> qualus, have you enabled universe repos?
<qualus> yup
<ketchup> what's the shell command to load new keyboard map??? kbxmap or something
<qualus> E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<DBO> qualus using 5.10?
<gnomefreak> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ketchup> xkbmap
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Godis> Please help me
<gnomefreak> qualus: make sure you have the universe repos enabled
<DBO> what wrong Godis
<mythica> i have installed captive-ntfs and mounted my drive using it so i can write to ntfs
<qualus> booting synaptic now
<mythica> but how would i make it auto mount with captive-ntfs on boot?
<ketchup> no-one know how to map new keyboard??
<froh> why does totem refuse to play mp3's even after i installed gstreamer0.8-mad and ran gst-register-0.8 both as root and user?
<Godis> Im trying to play a RAR file but I dont know how to do..
<Dr_Willis> ketchup,  clarify that question.
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gnomefreak> froh: try using totem-xine
<ketchup> i changed keyb to FR but doesn't want to reboot
<Godis> I installed somthing from Synaptic but it does not work anyway..
<DBO> Godis, you mean extract a RAR?
<ketchup> there's a console command that updates the keyboard
<mikomiko> I see it now in the menu but dont know how to run it, is it just by clicking it twice
<mikomiko> or is there a command for that
<Godis> Yes that is what I meen =D
<ketchup> and it's something like xkbmap but i don't remember
<DBO> mythica, are you sure its using the captive NTFS driver?
<mythica> yup
<froh> gnomefreak: stupid, but it does work
<feistel> hi
<mythica> Yeah 100% sure - how else would i be able to write to the system?
<froh> gnomefreak: thanks
<DBO> odd, as far as I knew captive was broke in ubuntu
<mythica> its ntfs :p
<feistel> I need help with udevd and USB devices
<gnomefreak> froh: yw
<qualus> damnit..
<feistel> I have 2 keyboards and 2 mouse (2 PS/2 and 2 USB)
<Godis> DBO, yes I mean extract a RAR
<qualus> how do i enable the universe repositories ?
<feistel> the problem is
<ketchup> Dr_Willis ??
<feistel> both mouse and keyboards is associate to same /dev/ file
<gnomefreak> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<feistel> any suggest?
<DBO> Godis, I believe the command is "unrar /path/to/file.rar" but you must have installed unrar first
<kman> RESENDING: I installed ubuntu 5.10, and when i boot there is no interface detected (not even loopback), any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> ketchup,  somthing ive never delt with..  id advise checking the forums and wiki.
<Godis> DBO; Where can I find unrar?
<DBO> Godis, "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<ketchup> k
<kuchiki> 
<kuchiki> nope
<kuchiki> sudo apt-get install rar
<ailean> I was looking for help with an error in evolution - Cannot get message <hex>: Input/output error - it's stopping me from getting my mail. Can anyone help?
<Godis> DBO, What is Sudo? I am not very good at this, but I want to learn it..
<mirak> I want to install a system with LVM so I just need /boot partition plus LVM partition, so I am wondering if there is any interest I create an extended partition
<DBO> nope "sudo apt-get install unrar-free"
<DBO> Godis, sudo gives you administrator rights to your machine for the one command you execute so you can do things like install software
<DBO> it will ask for your password to verify you are who you think you are
<morphix> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<morphix> if anyone EVER bothers to use apt-cache search
<DBO> morphix, yes, thats what I used to get it...
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> somebody said rar was a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Steff_breezy> hello, this time I have a question concerning the pager (or workspace switcher) of gnome: is there a possibility to give it transparency or at least change the grey background colour?
<kevin1> What plugin do I need for Juk to play mp3s?  I have mp3 support in other programs, just cannot get Juk to play them.
<HymnToLife> hey people, do you need swap on a server ?
<DBO> Steff_breezy, if you have compiz you can, otherwise wait for dapper
<DBO> HymnToLife, YES
<nwonknu> ive just tried installing gstreamer0.8 and it seems to have crashed, when i try install another package nor it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<Steff_breezy> DBO, compiz, whats that?
<nwonknu> which doesnt do too much
<Dr_Willis> HymnToLife,  512mb of swap never hurts :P
<HymnToLife> hmmm ok, thanks
<DBO> Steff_breezy, it always things to become transparent (like for real, none of this fake trasparency we currently have)
<Dr_Willis> transparency - the next generation of useless eye candy. :P
<Steff_breezy> DBO, it would be ok for me if I could just change the colour
<Chris_Tucker> how do you change the group of a file?
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: chgrp
<DBO> Steff_breezy, im not much of an eye-candy type, but I dont think you can
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, ty
<stevietool> _jason: I got video now but the audio runs faster
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone here tell me why my wireless card is no longer working using the same technique I succesfully used on two seperate occassions?
<Steff_breezy> does maybe someone else know how to change the background colour of the workspace-switcher?
<_jason> stevietool: does it happen on local media with mplayer?
<DBO> monomaniacpat, weren't we using NDISwrapper with you?
<stevietool> _jason: no with streaming
<ailean> Steff_breezy, can it wait until dapper? or would you consider upgrading?
<monomaniacpat> DBO: no.
<simplydazed> Steff_breezy: stuff, just remove it from the panel and use ALT + arrow key to change workspaces
<stevietool> _jason: within firefox
<DBO> monomaniacpat, ok, my mistake, can you describe the problem better?
<_jason> stevietool: but does it also happen on local media or _only_ with streaming?
<monomaniacpat> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=971223#post971223 - this might do it.
<Steff_breezy> ailean, I have just upgraded to breezy :)
<ailean> Steff_breezy, why not upgrade to dapper (in June, if you like)?
<ailean> Steff_breezy, it's still in testing atm
<Steff_breezy> simplydazed, hmm, this idea is also worth thinking about, I could use the shortcuts ALT x, ALT y, ALT c to switch. Are these shortcuts maybe occupied by another function?
<devnu112> what is the general status of pci-x graphics adapters in linux?
<DBO> devnu112, work fine
<devnu112> hmm
<devnu112> must be something with mysetup then
<devnu112> 6.06 will not load X
<qualus> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<simplydazed> Steff_breezy: no idea, check the Keyboard shortcuts
<qualus> i'm getting that now O_o
<Steff_breezy> ok, Ill try this and that, thanks for your help
<Steff_breezy> cu
<qualus> damnit, what am i doing wrong !?
<TheUni> what would the speed difference btw a64 and x86 builds be? i'm running the x86 for compat reasons
<DBO> qualus, what did you do?
<devnu112> it seems to have tried to load the Mach 64 module for my X800 GTO card heh
<apokryphos> TheUni: significant
<apokryphos> TheUni: what compatible reasons?
<qualus> i tried enabling the universe and multiverse repositories according to the wiki
<macho> is anyone use linux 64 bit
<apokryphos> macho: yes
<devnu112> macho: im trhing :\
<TheUni> i understand not all packages are avail for a64
<qualus> in adept
<DBO> TheUni, if you have a relatively fast computer, the speed difference for a desktop environment is minimal
<qualus> and now it won't start
<qualus> the bugger
<macho> apo: can u hlp me
<apokryphos> theSamo: only flash, wmv9, really.
<apokryphos> * TheUni
<srs> Howdy. Probably a faq - but I just upgraded to dapper
<TheUni> apokryphos: that was me i guess?
<TheUni> ok
<TheUni> mm.. i can live without those i guess
<mumbles_laptop> ok all - how do i download th source for ubuntu ?
<macho> i need some help in the 64 bit
<apokryphos> TheUni: and note these *would* work on amd64 just fine, but the problem is down to debian and ubuntu's own way of handling amd64
<srs> and murasaki replaces both hotplug and udev
<macho> software installation
<DBO> mumbles, "sudo apt-get install linux-tree"
<macho> where to find
<apokryphos> amd64s are perfectly capable of executing 32-bit libraries/apps on 64-bit installation
<kman> RESENDING: I installed ubuntu 5.10, and when i boot there is no interface detected (not even loopback), any ideas?
<srs> devfs is out of 2.6.15 as well
<mumbles_laptop> i am following http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo and i keep on getting a errer
<macho> apo: are u ther
<mumbles_laptop> sudo apt-get install linux-tree
<mumbles_laptop> whops
<nwonknu> hi ive used apt-get to install a package which appeared to crash, whenever i run it again it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a which causes it to try install again and crashes again
<nwonknu> anyone any suggestions of how i can tell it not to install it anymore so i can install other packages
<Dr_Willis> km0ti0n,  check the wiki/forums yet?
<Dr_Willis> oops
<TheUni> guess i'll try a64 then
<srs> so agpgart etc dont get loaded - there goes X
<Dr_Willis> kman,   check the wiki/forums yet?
<Dr_Willis> kman,   sounds almost like a bad cd burn.. or some other odd hardware issue.
<srs> and then /var/lock/subsys/murasaki doesnt get created either
<srs> so i manually create it at each boot, restart murasaki
<srs> and then it picks up my ipw2200
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  Makefile.inc:95: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.
<mumbles_laptop> 
<kman> it is a genuine ubuntu cd
<kman> setup was successful
<TheUni> apokryphos: so if i'm installing fresh, i should use a64 over x86 ?
<macho> the uni
<DBO> mumbles, is that what you get when you install linux-tree?
<macho> can u help ,e
<mumbles_laptop> no that installs fine
<srs> any ideas? this was an apt-get dist-upgrade (after a update-manager -d) from breezy + kde 3.5.2
<mumbles_laptop> thats what happens when i try and install the madwifi drivers
<TheUni> macho: why dont you just ask your question?
<DBO> TheUni, if you are comfortable with linux, go for it, but if you might still call yourself a n00b, might be worth saving yourself the trouble
<TheUni> heh
<apokryphos> TheUni: for ubuntu: yes of course, unless you desperately want flash.
<mumbles_laptop> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<kman> Dr_Willis: this is an original ubuntu CD, setup completed successfully
<macho> i need direct interaction.
<apokryphos> TheUni: for some other distros: absolutely no reason why you wouldn't.
<macho> some failed to continue
<TheUni> DBO: i'm trying to grow out of newbness. i figure trying something harder will help me learn
<TheUni> i'm comfortable where i am now. been running ubuntu for a couple months now
<DBO> TheUni, personally I would suggest you try installing a k7 core
<DBO> kernel*
<srs> i'm a jackass - should have done this on my desktop PC (which is basically throwaway and has windows as a backstop, just in case)
<macho> i installed psi now using kpackage. the result is o . i dont know how to start it
<srs> help, guys
<TheUni> DBO: ok
<timmy_> Can I ask if anyone here has any experience with dual monitors?
<TheUni> timmy_: i'm running 2 right now.
<monomaniacpat> DBO: here's a full transcript of what I have done: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=971266#post971266
<timmy_> I am running an IBM R40 laptop with an ATI 7500
<Dr_Willis> kman,  you mean by setup - that it 'installed' ?
<timmy_> I use the generic drivers because ati doesnt' support the 7500
<DBO> TheUni, try installing some stuff you compile from source into the /opt/ folder (so as not to overright stuff from apt)
<Jemt> timmy_: Yes, it sucks in Ubuntu
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  - any ideas on what i have to do ?
<DBO> timmy_, if you have ATI, its hard, if you have nVidia, its pie
<timmy_> I don't have to run dual monitors, I have a 15" lcd that would be fun to have
<TheUni> DBO: what's OPT for ?
<srs> optional packages
<timmy_> that's what I thought from reading the forums
<devnu112> kinda curious about dual monitors myself, once i get X to even work. does it support seperate resolution on each monitor, and still run 3d games on one of em? (ATI card)
<srs> stuff you can just throw in
<qualus> !repositories
<Jemt> timmy_: Yea, as DBO says - I got ATI and it's close to impossible :)
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<TheUni> ah, ok
<srs> or you could stick it into /usr/local/ as well
<timmy_> i am a linux newbi to boot
<srs> the ubuntu debs will put stuff in /usr/bin
<DBO> TheUni, think of it as a place to put all your extra, optional programs
<qualus> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<timmy_> haha, so I have that going against me too!
<TheUni> ok
<mythica> were do you sewlect what starts on boot?
<DBO> timmy_, its got better recently, but its still a little bit of a pain
<TheUni> DBO: gotcha
<kman> Dr_Willis: yep, install/setup you naem it. I can say that after logining in i get the followong message: "Could not look up internet address for machine. This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. ..."
<timmy_> I will keep the nvidia and ati thing in mind when I get a new laptop
<Dark-Night-awy> bye all
<timmy_> how are the onboard chips supported?  the Intel ones?
<srs> onboard intel works just fine
<Amaranth> more or less they just work
<devnu112> oh i think i need a kernel patch for the sata 2 on my mobo too :\
<Amaranth> might have to do a couple tweaks to get the right resolution
<eddie_stone> how to install tcl?
<monomaniacpat> Any ideas about my wireless anyone?
<srs> apt-get install tcl i guess
<srs> try that
<eddie_stone> srs, Im not dumb
<DBO> monomaniacpat, no idea, sry...
<kevin1> What plugin do I need for Juk to play mp3s?  I have mp3 support in other programs, just cannot get Juk to play them.
<devnu112> is there a list somewhere of the patches that have been applied to the default kernel on the cd?
<timmy_> thanks for the advice, glad I came here second!  I could have wasted a lot of time with this!
<number_six> hi all
<DBO> hello number_six
<monomaniacpat> can someone tell me how to uninsert modules and unmake a made module?
<DBO> monomaniacpat, modprode -r <module name>
<DBO> modprobe*
<shammy> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper, but when i run make install, it returns an error saying  gcc-3.4 command not found, but i have gcc in there(it's gcc-4.0)
<Dr_Willis> kman,  if you had POSTED that earlier :P  lol.. ive seen that when your /etc/hosts file does not have the  ip/name for your local machine.  Ive not seen it affect anythingunder gnome to be honest
<monomaniacpat> is there a way of removing multiple modules with a similar name?
<DBO> monomaniacpat, you could try using *... but I doubt it will work
<monomaniacpat> OK.
<whiter> what is the program name to "Configuration Editor"
<whiter> the actual programs name...
<Dr_Willis> kman,  for example in my hosts file -->  127.0.1.1       amd64     amd64
<Dr_Willis> kman,  and amd64 is my machines name. set in some other file.. i forget.
<eddie_stone> how do I change the local that I am (for example, Brazil)?
<mythica> can someone help me with this error
<mythica> http://pastebin.com/690514
<kman> DR_Willis: I have 127.0.0.0.1 localhost (There is no use trying to modify the hosts file since i dont have permissions and sudo doesnt work because gethostbyname() fails)
<ic56> how do I change the icons displayed in the GNOME panel?
<DBO> ic56, you mean notification area or just ones you pin to the panel?
<Dr_Willis> kman,  ya could rerun the network config tools.   - ive never noticed sudo failing befor for that.  - you basicially need to just set a hostname.     i have 2 entrys for 127.0.0.1 ons for localhost and anotehr for the hostname.
<ic56> DBO: I mean the mozilla and help icons (round earth and life-saver)
<DBO> right click -> properties -> click on their icon
<srs> anybody else got bit by the udev/hotplug to murasaki change?
<DBO> [offtopic]  doesnt murasaki mean purple in japanese?
<whiter> can someone open Configuration Editor and tell me the program's executable's name?
<number_six> gconf-editor
<AnAnt> I am upgrading from Breezy to Dapper using "update-manager -d", but it will take several hours to download, what will happen if I cancelled ?
<Howitzer> How do i use apt-get to remove a package and ALL of it's unneeded dependencies?
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> [apt-get]  http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<bigbill50> please help I am having trouble changing directory in the terminal mode. i can ls and see the directory but cannot get into it.
<srs> murasaki?  well - google for "tale of genji"
<AnAnt> Dr_Willis: you're in Ubuntu now !
<devnu112> any pointers on getting a ATI X800 GTO pci-x card to work in dapper?
<srs> i think thats what the guy got it from - and yes murasaki
<kman> Dr_Willis: [warning: newbie question]  How do i rerun the network config tools?
<Dr_Willis> AnAnt,  im all over
<DBO> devnu112, whats not working?
<AnAnt> Dr_Willis: I remember seeing u in linuxhelp or linux
<[koji] > help could not view youtube video on dapper?
<number_six> First. Sorry 4 my terrible english.
<Dr_Willis> kman,  the menu items have them there. -   if it will let ya get to gnome that is...
<ic56> DBO: thanks!  I notice the firefox icon in the "browse icons" pop up window is larger than the one displayed in the panel.  The reason I want to change icons is so I can get a smaller one in the panel.  Any ideas how come they're diff sizes and how to get one that's smaller still?
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<number_six> The problem: I have an Atto raid card and a couple of scsi hdd
<eddie_stone> how do I change the local that I am (for example, Brazil)?
<devnu112> DBO: it pukes, horribly. I look at the log and it seems as if it is trying to load the Mach64 module and of course complains that the device was not found (seems to be using the correct pci device ids)
<blazemonger> anyone know why my mouse cursor sometimes fades out to all black
<blazemonger> to where i can't see it
<DBO> ic56, it just scales then, no idea how to scale one smaller short of making one with whitespace around the borders
<Dr_Willis> kman,  type !hostname and read the bot msg. it mentions your exact problem. but not the fix. Lol
<kman> !hostname
<devnu112> I would save the log, but I havent gotten it to find the hard drive yet either
<ic56> DBO: thanks.  I'll investigate further.
<ruman> http://pastebin.com/690514
<number_six> if any of the scsi drives attached to the system I can't boot because the kernel not find the root filesystem
<edgardpacheco> hi people!
<ruman> is it the module or my headers?
<DBO> number_six, sounds like your hdd number is changing
<whiter> okay, now anyone know what the nautilus program is called that handles/creates launchers?
<edgardpacheco> how do i install the latest version of firefox?
<MrPockets> so if i save siht on the desktop, but it doesnt show up unless i reboot
<srs> guys - sorry if i missed it but any fix for that?  (udev/hotplug --> murasaki so X breaks, and murasaki doesnt startup either, no /var/lock/subsys)
<edgardpacheco> i already installed it, and extract it, but now what do i have to do?
<MrPockets> can i just restert X or something of the like ?
<kman> Dr_Willis: running "hostname" or the corresponding GUI util needs root privileges.... and I cant run sudo!!
<DBO> !tell edgardpacheco about FF1.5
<DBO> be back in 10
<grogoreo> hi
<MrPockets> HEY!
<grogoreo> I'm using PIDA but when I try to open a file, right-clicking and then 'Open with... > Pida' it just opens up PIDA as normal. Is there a way to open a file externally and the same goes for (in the CLI):   $ pida <file>   . Is there anyway to do what I want?
<soulfreshner> where do the packages get downloaded to when I run apt-get install?
<Dr_Willis> kman,  not sure what to tell ya there. i alwaus set root password. (shame on me)
<srs>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<soulfreshner> ta srs
<Dr_Willis> kman,  perhaps the other experts in here can tell ya how to work around that issue.
<AnAnt> ok, another question, can the Ubuntu install/live CD be used to upgrade Breezy ?
<eddie_stone> how do I change the local that I am (for example, Brazil)?
<Kezlar> hello everyone
<kman> Dr_Willis: how can i login as root? how can i set the pass?
<number_six> hi Kezlar
<Kezlar> hey
<Dingledorph> A newbie Q: I have installed Bittornado via Synaptic. How do i run it?
<ic56> kman: I'm not sure I see why sudo would have a problem.  On my system, the name for 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts is different from /etc/hostname and sudo works.
<erUSUL> !tall kman about sudo
<ubotu> erUSUL: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<erUSUL> !tell kman about sudo
<Kezlar> Ubuntu, just newly got and allready a favorite ;)
<Dr_Willis> kman,  not sure. :P thats why i suggest the others may know how to get around that. I dont know a 'trivial' way of doing it.  You could reboot to the  rescue/failsafe mode in the grub menus
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL,  but his sudo is broke. :P
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ic56> kman: did you modify your /etc/sudoers file?
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<soulfreshner> so all packages that are installed on my machine should be in the apt cache?
<blazemonger> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6345.html this is the minor issue i'm having with ubuntu
<shammy> when i run make install in the ndiswrapper directory, it gives me hundreds of errors like file not found, undeclared variable, ect. why would it do that?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: in which way it is broken?
<kman> ic56: nope. the reason sudo doesnt work is that gethostbyname() fails
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL,  his  hostname and hosts file dont match up.
<kman> ifconfig returns nothing!
<ic56> kman: what's in /etc/hostname and what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Dingledorph> Can enyone help me with a newbie Q? I have installed Bittornado via Synaptic. How do i run it?
<stevietool> _jason: no delay with local playing
<soulfreshner> Dingledorph: you don't need to run it - AFAIK you just need to click on a torrent link
<Dr_Willis> bbl -
<whiter> you know when you right click your desktop and click Create Launcher, what program does that launch?
<whiter> cause apparently im missing it...
<erUSUL> he should edit /etc/hosts then...
<kman> ic56, /etc/hostname="TVix", /etc/resolv.conf does not exist
<number_six> Dingledorph,  open a terminal and type bt> TAB
<kman> I cant modify hosts since sudo doesnt work
<LordFalcon> Dapper is nice :D
<LordFalcon> Feels a bit faster
<ic56> kman: what about /etc/host.conf and /etc/nsswitch.conf ?  Do these exist?
<kman> Please note that after logining in i get the followong message: "Could not look up internet address for machine. This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. ..."
<erUSUL> kman: you can boo in single mode and edit the files
<erUSUL> boot*
<kman> erUSUL: [newbie question]  how can i do that? boot in single mode ..
<erUSUL> (recovery mode in grub)
<kman> ic56, /etc/host.conf="order hosts,bind \n multi on"
<Dingledorph> Number_six: Sorry for my lack of Linux skills.. I just says "bt command not found"
<ic56> kman: your /etc/host.conf looks good
<kman> ic56, nsswitch.conf is a bit long
<Wolvenhaven> hey, i got ubuntu finnally installed, thanks to whomever told me to use memcheck, im trying to get my wireless card recognized on the internet connections setup, i can see the card in device manager and its correct, but i cant seem to get it to be recognized as a network card
<ic56> kman: look for the hosts line in nsswitch.conf
<kman> ic56, "files dns"
<number_six> Dingledorph,  type "bt" then press the TAB key. You will see the avaible bittornado commands OR open the bittornado documentation on /usr/share/doc/bittornado
<kman> uc56, and etc/hosts="127.0.0.0.1 localhost"
<kman> ic56, Please note that after logining in i get the followong message: "Could not look up internet address for machine. This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly. ..."
<ic56> kman: ok, the two config files agree and both say that the system should look in /etc/hosts to get IP numbers from names and then fall back on DNS.
<ic56> kman: roger on the error message, though your problem is GNOME related.
<mythica> how do i update my "locate" command ?
<erUSUL> mythica: updatedb
<kman> ic56, and etc/hosts="127.0.0.0.1 localhost"
<Caminomaster> HEllo
<kman> ic56, shouldnt it contain the machine's name as well?
<mythica> coo - thanks erUSUL
<edgardpacheco> hi again
<edgardpacheco> please, i followed the steps for installing firefox 1.5
<erUSUL> mythica: no problem
<edgardpacheco> but i didn't worked
<Caminomaster> How can I rip DVD? K3b?
<ic56> kman: mmm I noticed that earlier and thought you had made a typo.  there should be only two zeros in localhost IP number.
<Xana> !nvidia
<edgardpacheco> and now i can't start the normal firefox
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<edgardpacheco> i can't enter to the internet
<edgardpacheco> please can anyone help me?
<Wolvenhaven> how do i get ubuntu to recognise my wireless network card as a connection?
<edgardpacheco> i extracted the firefox.1.5.x.tar.gz
<kman> ic56, oops i meant 127.0.0.1 (got to excited  :) )
<edgardpacheco> and now what do i have to do?
<Caminomaster> tell me, edgardpacheco
<active85k> salve gente
<lolownik> Sorry, what was the kernel option to disable ACPI ?
<edgardpacheco> caminomaster thanks
<erUSUL> edgardpacheco: what is the exact problem?
<active85k> chi mi sa dire il nome del pacchetto che mi d la documentazione per i phtread ?
<erUSUL> lolownik: acpi=off
<edgardpacheco> I downloaded the firefox.1.5.x.tar.gz package from mozilla.com
<ic56> kman: clarify: is the IP number in /etc/hosts valid or broken?
<erUSUL> iirci
<edgardpacheco> i extracted it,
<lolownik> erUSUL, thanks
<whiter> anyone want to do me a favor?
<MrPockets> sure
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model and output of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<edgardpacheco> i followed a guide that it says the instructions to install it
<Caminomaster> tell me whiter
<edgardpacheco> but it didn't worked
<whiter> MrPockets you are running nautilus and gnome right?
<whiter> well anyone that is...
<edgardpacheco> and now any firefox is running
<kman> ic56, ipnumber in hosts is 127.0.0.1 (the entire and only entry is '127.0.0.1 localhost')
<edgardpacheco> what do i have to do?
<ic56> kman: putting additional names next to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts is completely up to you.  The system has no requirement for it and gains no benefit from it.
<whiter> when you right click the desktop and go to Create Launcher... can you please tell me what program that executes?
<edgardpacheco> what do i have to do after extracting the tar package?
<Wolvenhaven> whiter it creates shortcuts
<whiter> Wolvenhaven i know
<whiter> but i want to know what program it uses to do it
<Wolvenhaven> ok
<Wolvenhaven> oh
<Wolvenhaven> no clue
<ic56> kman: ok, in that case there is no reason for gethostbyname() to fail.  What's the exact sudo error message?
<mythica> whats the best method tp uncompress a .bz2?
<erUSUL> edgardpacheco: they worked for me (i'm now in dapper) if you follow the instruccions in the wiki it should work
<number_six> DBO, are you there?
<Caminomaster> Who can help me: What is better to rip DVD?
<erUSUL> mythica: there's only one way to do it bunzip file.bz2
<xoan> whiter: you can drag&drop any shortcut from menu to panel too
<mythica> cool thanks
<edgardpacheco> but what do i have to do after extracting the tar.gz package?
<devnu112> mythica: tar jxvf <file>
<Storkme> reiserFS versus ext3 - who would you vote for?
<whiter> im not using gnome
<whiter> so no
<kman> ic56, running 'sudo' (note that even without params) i get 'sudo: unable to lookup TVix via gethostbyname()'
<whiter> im just using nautilus...
<devnu112> for hte bz2
<whiter> and i need to know what program it uses to create those launchers so i can install it
<mumbles_laptop> /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: No such file or directory how do i put the kernal in there ?
<edgardpacheco> please can anyone help me? i can't enter internet
<Wolvenhaven> how do i get my wirelesscard recognized as a connection?
<scifi> just been doing them training missions in american  army, rather annoying :P
<ic56> kman: ah, I see now.  There should be an entry for TVix in /etc/hosts but there isn't.  Putting it next to localhost would work, as would creating a new line with a bogus IP.  However, since you cannot run sudo, you cannot modify /etc/hosts :-).  Give me a minute.
<erUSUL> edgardpacheco: the wiki says it clearly 'sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz'
<edgardpacheco> yes, but then what do i do?
<fid> you open firefox
<edgardpacheco> that means that when i extract i file is like i have installed it?
<edgardpacheco> i don't have to do anything more to install the program?
<fid> what not just sudo apt-get install mozilla
<fid> or firefox or something
<erUSUL> edgardpacheco: you can read english as well as i. follow the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion the next step is 'cd /opt/firefox/plugins/' and then 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .' do i need to copy the entire wiki page in the irc channel? >:(
<edgardpacheco> sorry erusul, but see, i screwed up my firefox, i can't enter the internet!
<edgardpacheco> :(
<devnu112> you have other browsers
<Storkme> or you could use opera
<edgardpacheco> no
<devnu112> nautilus can browse internet, no?
<ic56> kman: I see no way around it.  You'll have to boot in recovery mode.  Here's what will happen:
<VincentMX> is there any alternative to VMWare?
<fid> edgard: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<erUSUL> edgardpacheco: _*read*_ and follow the intruccions in the wiki. there is no way you could screw up firefox if you followed the intructions in the wiki
<devnu112> VincentMX: theres a few
<maerk> I've just tried to install kubuntu but part way through the installation of the base system, it failed, citing initrd-tools as the source of the error. Has anyone else encountered this error, and if so, is there a way to fix it?
<VincentMX> devnu112, wich ones?
<ic56> kman: wait a minute, have you been able to do a shutdown (System> Logout > Shutdown) ?
<Godis> How to get and use Wine?
<kman> ic56, yes
<kman> ic56, i was able to run "ifconfig -a" where i see the loopback there
<Howitzer> is it necessary to keep all the xserver-xorg-driver-* packages when you have the nvidia-glx package installed?
<blazemonger> i found a package that gives a error
<blazemonger> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/gtk-engines-mist_0.9-4ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libmist.so', which is also in package gtk2-engines-mist
<blazemonger> is there a way to forcefully overwrite it
* Xana waves
<mythica> how do you mount a drive on boot?
<maerk> does anyone know what to do with an initrd-tools error during installation
<mythica> or now that i have mounted it will it be there when i reboot ?
<VincentMX> 
<ic56> kman: interesting that shutdown bypasses sudo.  Hmmm.  Well, we can't use it and I can't think of any other way to readily by-pass security.  Heck, if I could, then the system wouldn't be very secure, now would it? :-)
<DBO> mythica, you have to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<mythica> i dont want to mount the drive each time kernel loads
<ubuntulnx> who's good for a bash question?
<devnu112> VincentMX:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_machine#List_of_virtual_machine_software specifically the hardware section
<mythica> ok cool thanks
<VincentMX> z
<DBO> ubuntulnx, ok, what is it?
<mythica> there is a line there atm already: /dev/hdd1 /mnt/captive-mydrive captive-ntfs defaults,noauto 0 0
<mythica> does that mean it should be there everytime now ?
<ubuntulnx> thx DBO!
<kman> ic56, I rebooted to rescue mode and edited hosts....rebooted normally... and it works (sudo that is)
<Dr_Willis> 'noauto' means dont auto-mount it
<number_six> DBO,  where can i change the driver numberin. /etc/fstab/ and the /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<ic56> kman: so you will system > logout> restart the computer.  Then when you see the grub prompt, hit escape.  You will be shown a menu of boot options.
<moitio> I've got a microsoft keyboard with lots of different mulitmedia keys, some of which need seperate drivers before they even get recognised. Is there any linux software to detect it?
<DBO> mythica, should, but you should change that last 0 to a 1
<patrick_king> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ic56> kman: good for you.
<mythica> oh ok
<mythica> thanks
<ubuntulnx> DBO: have a file with url's + script that loops through the urls in a while loop
<pierre-> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
* Dr_Willis is glad kman  got it fixed. :P next time ya install.. set a hostname. lol
<DBO> number_six, when do you get the error?
<mythica> what does the "pass" value actually do?
<DBO> ubuntulnx, ok
<kman> ic56, how do you explain the easy hack? anyone can reboot to root???? no password needed?? how is that even a-bit secure?
<|lostbyte|> where do the installed kernel modules go ?
<DBO> mythica, describes in what order the drives get checked for errors
<ubuntulnx> DBO: the script reads the url and feeds them to mplayer to cap the url
<patrick_king> why do i get this error   patrick@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad
<patrick_king> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<patrick_king> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<mythica> k, ta
<patrick_king> synaptic is closed
<number_six> at boot the kernel extracted and loaded but not find the root partition
<ic56> kman: now that you can gain root, satisfy my curiosity: look in /etc/sudoers.  Are there any lines there that mention your hostname?
<number_six> DBO, at boot the kernel extracted and loaded but not find the root partition
<ubuntulnx> DBO: something like:mplayer "$url" -ao pcm -aofile $tmpcapfile -vc dummy -vo null
<DBO> number_six, oh, not what I thought it was... my bad
<erUSUL> kman: anyone with physical acces to your computer can do whatever she wants. with or without recovery mode
<DBO> ubuntulnx, ok
<ubuntulnx> DBO: but mplayer is always complaining about No bind found for key :No bind found for key c No bind found for key _
<mythica> http://pastebin.com/690594
<erUSUL> patrick_king: other program is accesing apt db (update-manager, synaptic, aptitude etc)
<try_it_over> hi... how ccan i install latest kde on ubuntu? i d like to have the latest kopete on my desktop ;-)
<mythica> trying to install this thing, but when i run make i get this error
<mythica> make: *** [default]  Error 2
<ubuntulnx> DBO: if i copy the expanded :mplayer "$url" -ao pcm -aofile $tmpcapfile -vc dummy -vo null on the commandline it does work
<ic56> kman: there's no point to making the sysadmin's life hard when a screwdrive would suffice to remove a harddisk and access it directly from another system.
<mythica> is the module the problem or my installation?
<patrick_king> ersul: synaptic is closed
<kman> ic56, "Defaults \t !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn   \n   root ALL=(ALL) ALL   \n %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<maerk> hi, does anyone know anything about installation errors in kubuntu 5.10? if not it's back to google... :(
<ubuntulnx> DBO: i dont have a clue. lost today figuring out what happens..
<stevietool> I've installed mozilla-plugin-vlc but I get in firefox only a black screen with 'no picture', sound is ok
<DBO> ubuntulnx, print your $url output to screen and make sure it is what you think it is
<Wolvenhaven> is there a way ubuntu can read ntfs so i dont have to make a copy of all my documents?
<scifi> wow just looked at the flash demo of xfce and someone adding new things to the panel at the bottem of the desktop, looked impressive
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<edgardpacheco> hi people
<ompaul> mythica, have you got gcc-3.4 installed?
<try_it_over> hey, I need helpe here... how can i install the latest kde on ubuntu?
<ic56> kman: interesting. thanks.
<edgardpacheco> sorry that i botter you again...
<ubuntulnx> DBO: its an ok url.. if i run mplayer directly from the commandline it works
<Dr_Willis> Wolvenhaven,  you just mount the drives correctly
<Wolvenhaven> thats not my question
<edgardpacheco> what was the page for the instructions of how to install firefox1.5?
<Wolvenhaven> im dualbooting xp and ubuntu
<rem__> hey...i Tried to install xubuntu (XFCE4 Desktop), I have Universe, then: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but I get a bunch of unmet dependencies ... anyone knows what the problem could be .. ?
<DBO> ubuntulnx, yes, I am wondering if your script is botching the URL's somewhere
<kman> ic56, so how is that so easy to jhack a linux box? why doesnt root have a pass?
<Wolvenhaven> instead of having to manually transfer all my stuff, i want ubuntu to be able to see my windows drive, so i can access my docs and such, along with movies
<stevietool> does someone use vlc as plugin for firefox ?
<Dr_Willis> Wolvenhaven,  yea.. thats doable.. read the '!ntfs' message.
<edgardpacheco> what was that page on the wikipedia that says how to install firefox 1.5?
<xknight> hello
<Wolvenhaven> ok
<ubuntulnx> DBO: the url is good..
<devnu112> arghh, no wonder my sata 2 drive doesnt work, i thought dapper was supposed to have kernel 2.6.16 :(
<Wolvenhaven> thanks
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<xknight> dose ubuntu support 4138 wirelissbroadcom ?
<DBO> ubuntulnx, ok, can I see your full script please?
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<try_it_over> I NeEd HeLP InStAlLinG KdE 3.5 On kUbuNtU!!!
<ubotu> rumour has it, broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<edgardpacheco> thanks!
<xknight> !broadcom
<DBO> try_it_over, please dont type like that
<kman> !bradcom
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kman
<kman> !broadcom
<kman> ic56, Thanx for your help
<ic56> kman: you are confusing two issues.
<try_it_over> WhY?
<DBO> try_it_over, because its annoying
<devnu112> try_it_over: because its annoying
<try_it_over> PlEasE hElp!
<Dr_Willis> try_it_over,  you are going to get ignored i imagine.
<agis> #greece
<try_it_over> i am annoying... what can i Do?
<Dr_Willis> try_it_over,  could read the topics/ask in #kubuntu for one.. and the kubuntu wiki/forums for another.
<stjepan> can I limit download rate for apt-get somehow?
<Wolvenhaven> what software do i need to get a linksys wireless-g pci card to run on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Wolvenhaven,  depends on the chipset of the card.
<ubuntulnx> appreciate your help DBO!
<plutonas> I just installed ubuntu, and have the following problem: everytime I type sudo .... I get a message that there is a problem with gethostbyname() and nothing happens. What should I do?
<Dr_Willis> !wireless
<ubotu> from memory, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<try_it_over> thx doctor! ;-)
<mythica> is using make; make install bad?
<Wolvenhaven> thanks
<ic56> kman: when we say root has no password on ubuntu, we don't mean that you try to login as root and you are allowed in.  We mean that there is absolutely no method to gain lawful entry -- no sequence of chracters can ever form a valid password.
<mythica> i remember someone once telling me its better to use dpkg ?
<ic56> kman you still there?
<mumbles_laptop> has anyone got a dlink dwl-g650+ rev a working ?
<devnu112> mythica: from a package management standpoint it is better to use packages if they are available
<xknight> dose ubunutu always take forever to install DVD ?
<devnu112> but sometimes they just arent
<kman> ic56, sure i am
<ic56> kman: ok, I'll continue
<number_six> bye all
<mythica> yeah i know that devnu112
<monomaniacpat> Hi guys, 'm trying to remove some modules...
<DBO> ubuntulnx, you are right, your script looks just fine...  I dont get it either... I am thinking it should work...
<mythica> but say u have a module thats unknown cant u pack it into a dpkg file ?
<monomaniacpat> I've sudo modprobe -r
<ic56> kman: however, having physical access to a machine opens other options to the would be attacker.  A screwdriver will open the case and allow one to take your harddisk and all its data.  That harddisk can then be read as ordinary, unprivileged media on the attacker's own computer.
<devnu112> mythica: i would imagine so, but ive never done it
<monomaniacpat> but if the card it's connected to is inserted it says "FATAL: Module ieee80211_crypt_r8180 is in use."
<kman> ic56, i see
<monomaniacpat> And if it's not, the module isn't inserted and I can't uninstall it
<ubuntulnx> DBO: also, it does not read all of the lines in the input file.. it does not read the last line
<holy_cow> one should note that you can encrypt your hard drive such that they can take the hd but don't have a hope in hell of reading the data
<ic56> kman: thus, there is no point to trying to prevent gaining access to the system in software when physical access is already present.
<holy_cow> encryption unfortunately carries the price of responsibility ... one can lock them selves out
<kman> ic56, i see
<DBO> ubuntulnx, I dont have the time to start playing with your script right now, but I will tonight.  So if you make a post in the forums, I will try to find it and help you once I have had the time to play with it
<devnu112> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.nermal.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@64-121-22-24.c3-0.lang-ubr11.lang.ca.cable.rcn.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@IGLD-83-130-169-79.inter.net.il]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*-24-18-229-*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<ubuntulnx> DBO, better to catch me on irc if you dont mind
<monomaniacpat> How do I unmake and uninstall?
<deb_extreme> .cl
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*219.240.137.90]  by ompaul
<DBO> ubuntu, fair is fair, can do boss
<devnu112> mono, you really dont...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<devnu112> find and delete every file that the 'make install' installed
<ic56> So what's the consensus on sudo passwd root?  Should we be advising people to set a root password for backdoor repairs when sudo is broken or is it sufficient to advise people to reboot in single user mode (aka recovery mode) to gain access?
<mgh0> Hi, can anyone reccomend a decent bittorent client? the default app is no where near as good as uTorrent for example
<roryy> ic56: i reckon recovery mode is fine
<monomaniacpat> devnu112: is that really a good idea - won't it leave some files?
<ompaul> ic56, the answer is no
<fid> whats wrong with normal bittorrent?
<devnu112> mono, if your memory is as bad as mine, then yeah heh
<Mh2|Ubuntu> can anyone tell me a server for aMule? tnx
<mgh0> fid: some subscription sites do not allow its use
<monomaniacpat> devnu112: what do you mean>
<monomaniacpat> ?
<devnu112> monomaniacpat: ,thats why its good to use package files when possible
<mumbles_laptop> how do i upgrade ubuntu virsions ?
<devnu112> so that the package manager can keep track of it
<roryy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
* ic56 votes root password is good.  Rebooting is a hassle.
<roryy> if you're upgrading something earlier, ask ;)
<roryy> ic56: maybe we can continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<devnu112> what is going to be the final kernel version in dapper?
<monomaniacpat> ...I see... But isn't there some way of unmaking files? something like 'clear' - I did it the other week
<ompaul> ic56, what you do in the privacy of your own command line is your business, but we should understand the "normal state" of a machine when a user comes in here then they can get help, when something extraordinary happens then issues occur and theboth the user and helper are frustrated
<devnu112> monomaniacpat: you mean clearing out all compiled objects in a source tree?
<ompaul> ic56, so you propose what I view as loose loose
<Dr_Willis> I do think the 'rescue' options of the live/install cd's  should allow fixing of more problems. :P
<ompaul> s/loose/lose/g even
<mumbles_laptop> ok reading the !wireless stuff it says my card should be support out of the box
<mumbles_laptop> but i cant work out how to use it
<devnu112> ugh, this is deperessing, apparently i hafta wait for the next version after dapper if i want to be able to use my hard drive
<monomaniacpat> devnu112: not sure. It just returned the files to their original state prior to 'make'
<mumbles_laptop> !update
<ubotu> mumbles_laptop: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<devnu112> monomaniacpat: there is no automated process to reverse a 'make install' if that is what you are asking
<monomaniacpat> What about one to reverse make though?
<ic56> Looks like 2 votes against root password, 1 in favour.  I must agree that, since the default is no password, we, when giving support, must assume the user doesn't have a root password and would have to provide a reboot-based solution anyway.  Hmmm, maybe I'll change my vote.  I'll think about it.
<erUSUL> monomaniacpat: make clean
<devnu112> monomaniacpat: you are probably looking for make clean
<mumbles_laptop> ok how do i update to lastest virsion ?
<roryy> monomaniacpat: in future you could use 'checkinstall', which i believe does provide an uninstallation capability
<ompaul> mumbles, for release it is 5.10 (breezy) for development it is dapper in which case go into #ubuntu+1 the dapper channel
<erUSUL> ic56: the votes that really count are the ones of the ubuntu devs and designers. they choose sudo if you like to use a root account maybe ubuntu is not for you and you should use [insert distro here]  instead
<monomaniacpat> roryy: how do I use checkinstall?
<monomaniacpat> devnu112: and erUSUL, thanks
<devnu112> why is an ATI X800 GTO detected as an unknown device? it seems like it should be pretty common...
<lastnode> !madwifi
<ubotu> lastnode: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roryy> monomaniacpat: ubotu has just told you
<monomaniacpat> that's creepy - how did you know
<roryy> monomaniacpat: i told him to ;)
<mumbles_laptop> ompaul,  - ok i have a dlink dwl-g650+ wireless card and have spent most th afternoon trying to get it working - then i read that it should be supported "out the box" how do i get ubuntu to reconise it ?
<moparfan90> how do i copy a whole folder into another.. in a command
<devnu112> cp -a <source> <destination>
<PreZ> question - does ubuntu support resizing NTFS partitions during install?
<DBO> PreZ, no
* mumbles_laptop says sodit and goes to rinstalll ubuntu with his wirelesscard in
<mumbles_laptop> unless someone has a better idea
<PreZ> hum, ok.
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  seams knolagable
<stjepan> the problem with slackware is that it's repository is VERY small so I switched to Ubuntu and here is the problem with ubuntu: dependency checking and apt/dpkg bloat... what do u think?
<mumbles_laptop> any ideas ?
<Howitzer> How can i give Root the same theme as the normal user?
<schasi> where is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server?
<roryy> stjepan: i think this is best discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, thats a laptop card or desktop?
<mumbles_laptop> laptop
<devnu112> Howitzer: why are you logging in as root?
<roryy> schasi: different default packages
<slackgen> schasi: ubtuntu server has no x, gnome, etc. it contains nothing extra
<Howitzer> i mean when starting up Synaptic or something
<mumbles_laptop> pcimcia card
<GliderMike> oh here we go, someone is going to get chastized for working in root :-)
<Howitzer> that needs gksudo
<GliderMike> p.s., I do all the time
<erUSUL> !tell Howitzer about root
<ic56> :-)
<Howitzer> that isn't the problem -_-
<schasi> slackgen: How comes they have nearly same size then?
<schasi> And what does server have that normal hasnt?
<Howitzer> i install sudo on every linux box i use -_-
<roryy> schasi: the cd comes with things like apache that the normal install CD doesn't have
<uein> how can I read the contents of a DVD? I mean, how can I mount that device ??
<schasi> does it install apache by default?
<schasi> if i use the ubu-server?
<Bilange> is it safe to remove the package libgl1-mesa? this package seems to be broken on my installation, and I dont use openGL on this machine.
<roryy> schasi: no. it installs the bare minimum by default
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, do you have the pcmcia daemon running
<mumbles_laptop> < is a newbie
<mumbles_laptop> and dosent actally know
<slackgen> schasi: a ubuntu server instal is just typing "server" at the install prompt. it installs a basic ubuntu system with no extra packages. you use a normal ubuntu install cd
<erUSUL> uein: if it is not encrypted you can use afaik mount -t udf /dev/dvd /mnt/mountpointofchoice
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, "ps -ef | grep pcmcia"
<schasi> There is a special iso though
<roryy> slackgen: there's also the ubuntu 'server edition', which is a little different
<kinga> hi, i am newbie with toshiba tecra 8200 laptop, my screen is shifted few pixels right how to correct it , is there a tool or something for this ?
<rem__> I uncommented Univers rep but its not using it...how can I make it use it .. ?
<rem__> I did update ..
<schasi> where does the ubuntu-server iso differ from typing "server" with a normal installcd? number of packages on the cd?
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  nothings happerning
<slackgen> roryy: oh. i did not know this
<slackgen> schasi: sorry i wasnt all that helpful
<schasi> slackgen: np, thank you for trying ot help me
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, "sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia start"
<uein> erUSUL: "wrong fs type"
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,   i get this mumbles  19541  7743  0 18:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep pcmcia
<rem__> I uncommented Univers rep but its not using it...how can I make it use it .. ?
<rem__> I did update ..
<delta> Excuse me, someone "working" with/for the ubuntu-shop?
<rem__> anyone .. ?
<monomaniacpat> anyone know what the -p means in 'mkdir -p'?
<erUSUL> uein: it is a DVD-video, it is not? if not try iso9660
<DBO> monomaniacpat, parent, it means make all parent directories required
<rem__> man mkdir .. ?
<bbrazil> monomaniacpat: parent, if I do mkdir -p /foo/bar and /foo doesn't exist it'll create it
<rem__> mkdir --help
<monomaniacpat> I see, thanks. I did try looking at help but I didn't really understand it
<rem__> k
<SAM_theman> I am on Kubuntu how i change my font size for xchat kuss they are really small and whats wrong with my sound
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  now what ?
<uein> erUSUL: thanks ;P
<rem__> How can you make Universe active if apt update didnt do it ... (no error message in update,,)
<schasi> roryy:  where does the ubuntu-server cd differ from typing "server" with a normal installcd? number of packages on the cd?
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, see if your laptop card shows up in System -> Administration -> Networking
<nikosgr> hi
<nikosgr> yes it is
<nikosgr> its the very first line
<roryy> schasi: yeah. also, i *think* the server cd installs a better kernel
<rem__> hmm ... I guess its the usuall "help ureself" support here ..
<rem__> :(
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  nope
<steffi> hey guys, I download ubuntu 6.06 beta 2 ..LTS ..  However I need to install it permanetly
<schasi> "better_ meaning?
<DBO> roryy, nope, same kernel
<steffi> do I need another version?
<ubuntulnx> DBO: cracked it
<roryy> schasi: i.e., linux-image-686 (say) vs -386
<DBO> ubuntulnx, what was it?
<roryy> DBO: hrm, you sure? I installed server-edition last year, and i remember being surprised at having a non -386 kernel image
<roryy> DBO: note this is the server edition cd, not normal cd with 'server' install
<ubuntulnx> DBO: dont not why the while loop did not get the urls
<steffi> plz someone answer me about 6.06 LTS
<stjepan> can I install firefox1.5 in ubuntu breezy?
<DBO> ubuntulnx, yeah, that was why I was telling you to have it print the url's on screen, to make sure they were grabbed ok =P
<Dr_Willis> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<erUSUL> steffi: if it is the livecd version you will need the install version afaik
<rem__> good luck steff... never got any help in here for the past 2 years ---
<endy> somene to know root password in kubuntu5.10 if exist such
<rem__> hmmm guess he got luckier ..
<anias> hi :)
<chrisjw> hi there, I'm still quite new
<Dr_Willis> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<steffi> erUSUL, help me a bit plz.. explain me
<monomaniacpat> It doesn't look as if the output from sudo make install is going to tell me what files were actually installed, where... is there any way I can undo the installation?
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf"
<endy> yes yes
<endy> :)
<DBO> mumbles, then "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<schasi> Is there an ubuntu netinstall?
<Dr_Willis> monomaniacpat,  what did you install?
<chrisjw> what is the file attribute for allowing permission to modify a file?
<ubuntulnx> DBO: it was grabbing the urls ok, at least on the screen maybe should have checked with hexdump
<kinga> anybody knows how to adjust display on the laptop? (its horizontal position)
<anias> [30/Apr/2006:19:06:43 +0200]  PID 18888 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb) crashed on signal 11!
<monomaniacpat> some drivers for a wireless card
<chrisjw> "/usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/bin/python2.4': Permission denied
<chrisjw> "
<anias> help :)?
<chrisjw> is my problem
<ubuntulnx> DBO: a for loop does the job, did not change anything in the loop
<chrisjw> I need to change the attributes
<slackgen> monomaniacpat: use checkinstall to make a .deb and install with  dpkg -i "package"
<chrisjw> any ideas or suggestions?
<B0FH> can ubuntu use a tv tuner card?
<mumbles_laptop> mega lag lag
<XiXaQ> Any advice? I have no operating system installed on my harddrive, so I'm running from live-cd. I need to burn the installation cd, and I only have one cd-rom drive.
<slackgen> monomaniacpat: you simply use sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install
<XiXaQ> what do I do?
<steffi> guys someine that has install 6.06 beta 2.. plz
<XiXaQ> Is it possible to install ubuntu directly from the internet+
<XiXaQ> ?
<aljoshanl> how can i encode an entire dir with lame?
<chrisjw> ffs
<erUSUL> steffi: if the version you dl is the one you can boot from your cd rom and use without touching the hd you will need another cd.
<monomaniacpat> slackgen: I've tried checkinstalling the drivers and it came back with an error
<schasi> XiXaQ: How much Ram do you have?
<chrisjw> can anyone just tell me the number
<chrisjw> for changing the attributes to a folder
<Tomze> B0FH: yes... but depends on what chip the card use.. try lspci
<XiXaQ> schasi, 512MB.
<schasi> XiXaQ: You mave be able to cope the whole cd to ram
<schasi> Well unfortunate
<monomaniacpat> I figured it was because I had already make installed them - ?
<DBO> ubuntulnx, Im going to fondle your script tonight, its got me interested anyhow =P
<steffi> erUSUL, the ubuntu page just give the LTS ..there is no another version
<kinga> xiaxaq , i have instaled mine with some windows tool from sf.net
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, is everything really slow?
<steffi> erUSUL, p://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<aljoshanl> I want to downsample a dir of mp3s, but it doesnt work, im trying this commadn: lame -b 64 --mp3input *.mp3 out/
<XiXaQ> schasi, that's not helpful. I cannot remove the cd from the drive?
<rem__> How can you make Universe active if apt update didnt do it ... (no error message in update,,)
<schasi> I dont think so
<ubuntulnx> DBO: ok.. maybe you can tell me how i can start the encode of capped streams when it is still capping new ones
<mumbles> DBO then what ?
<mythica> is it not recommended to get rid of gcc4 altogether and just stick with gcc3.4?
<mumbles> im in runlevl config
<DBO> ubuntulnx, yeah, modularize your scripts =)
<immolo> XiXaQ, network install?
<DBO> mythica, no, just set the CC env variable
<Guma> !bluetooth
<ubotu> [bluetooth]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<DBO> mumbles, is PMCIA checked for runlevel 2?
<erUSUL> steffi: is there an icon showing "Install System Permanently"? in your desktop?
* Mh2|Ubuntu away mode:on. ( Ubuntu User )
<XiXaQ> immolo, I asked. How do I tp
<immolo> XiXaQ, maybe this will help http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/
<mumbles> DBO yes
<XiXaQ> immolo, thanks.
<erUSUL> steffi: check this site http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta#head-97a9446ae1f6c921523664efa33374c1b88e9bb1
<DBO> mumbles, please press q
<steffi> erUSUL, I havent install it yet
<dan_> hi
<steffi> ok
<monomaniacpat> slackgen: you still there?
<DBO> mumbles, you keep mentioning lag, is your system running really slow?
<dan_> hi
<chrisjw> can someone help me install python?
<mumbles> just my networc connection
<dan_> ok
<dan_> ok
<dan_> ok
<dan_> kok
<dan_> ok
<dan_> ok
<mumbles_laptop> bummer  - dinner time ill be back
<dan_> ok
<DBO> mumbles, it should work =( I donno whats wrong
<chrisjw> can someone help me install python?
<aljoshanl> chrisjw: sudo apt-get install python2.4
<immolo> XiXaQ, no problem
<chrisjw> THX
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  ok ill try after food
<aljoshanl> np
<chrisjw> isn't 2.4.3 the latest?
<Robson_carente_j> oi
<Robson_carente_j> alguem do brazil?
<aljoshanl> could someone help me with encoding an entire dir with LAME ? im tring this but doesnt work lame -b 64 --mp3input *.mp3 out/
<erUSUL> steffi: you downloaded "Desktop CD" or "Text-mode install CD"?
<steffi> erUSUL, desktop
<slackgen> monomaniacpat:
<slackgen> monomaniacpat: oops yes just thinking
<slackgen> monomaniacpat: the failed checkinstall should still show where it was installing a few files to before it failed
<arrick> anyone, with regular html, how do I position a form a certain distance from the top of the page? without a style sheet? noboy is answering in html
<slackgen> monomaniacpat: if not i dont know how to do what you want to do
<erUSUL> steffi: this is a live cd you can boot from it in any computer and ubuntu will work from the cdrom. if you want to install ubuntu in your hard disk there is an icon in the desktop to do it
<shoshe> need some help ppl .. just installed fresh copy of ubuntu but its not givving me the option to increase screen Resl more then 640*480
<monomaniacpat> slackgen: I'll get you the output
<DBO> shoshe, /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> pastebin
<erUSUL> steffi: try it boot your computer with the cd in the cdrom drive if the bios is configured to boot first from cdrom, ubuntu should run
<steffi> erUSUL, thanks ..I hope it will work, coz I have plenty of work to do, and no time to lose :(
<steffi> erUSUL, i ll try it now.. thanx ..cu around
<aljoshanl> could someone help me with encoding an entire dir with LAME ? im tring this but doesnt work lame -b 64 --mp3input *.mp3 out/
<erUSUL> steffi: no problem. check your bios to set the apropiate boot device order (first cdrom second hd)
<XiXaQ> immolo, that only describes how do setup the server. I still don't know how to start the setup over the internet.
<shoshe> DBO, is that a line i should look for --> pastebin ?
<DBO> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<steffi> erUSUL, yea.. I know that.. maybe I am a girl, but not that stupid :) ..cyaa
<XiXaQ> I'm not sure I'm willing to spend another twenty hours installing ubuntu. Been at this five days now. :(
<rem__> How can you make Universe active if apt update didnt do it ... (no error message in update,,)
<rem__> ok say i have 2 pc's they both have Unstable rep, the update foes ok for both, but then when i look for a package it sees it on one pc and not the other ..
<rem__> i meant Universe rep
<immolo> XiXaQ, hmm let me see
<edgardpacheco> hello people
<DBO> !tell rem__ about repos
<rem__> they both have univers uncommented, and I apt updated both ..
<rem__> anyone ?
<shoshe> DBO, how do i go by it .. mean what do i need to do ?
<CarlFK> is there a command/script I can run from cron to keep a box uptodate? (like for u-server that doesn't run X)
<grogoreo> where could I find out how to create debian/ubuntu files for distribution?
<rem__> I kinow how to enable a rep, I want to know what to do when it doesnt work ..
<cfh_dev> What login should I use when updating CUPS via web interface?
<monomaniacpat> slackgen: I think we might be in luck, I rely on you for guidance! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13154
<CarlFK> grogoreo: there is a deb-howto for that... leme find it
<DBO> shoshe, "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" copy that entire file, go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the whole thing there.  Click send, then give me the resulting link
<grogoreo> CarlFK, thanks
<rem__> I had the same prob in a edubuntu b4 didnt find the solution, but it wasnt a big problem ...
<rem__> now i need XFCE4 for this laptop ..
<ZooKeeper_> How do I create standard setup (e.g. gnome settings) for all new users?
<rem__> no way to have Universe enabled ...
<rem__> it shows Univers updating in apt update,. ..
<rem__> but then in apt cache or install
<] KJ[> hi all
<shoshe> got it
<rem__> it doesnt use it ,.
<kelbi> hola que tal??
<edgardpacheco> i have a question :) . How do i reset firefox entirely? i mean, i want to delete all traces of firefox in my Ubuntu
<DBO> rem__, put our sources.list in pastebin please
<] KJ[> I'm a new user of ubuntu and i'm thrilled of it so far ! it's wonderful !!
<DBO> edgardpacheco, "sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox"
<immolo> XiXaQ, http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso internet installer
<erUSUL> !tell kelbi about es
<Tomze> edgardpacheco: sudo find / -name firefox
<] KJ[> I have a few questions about programing on ubuntu - is kylix working ?
<XiXaQ> immolo, can I boot that with the live-cd? I don't understand.
<immolo> yes
<CarlFK> grogoreo:  /join #ubuntu-motu and check out the URL's in the topic - like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU  (something is dogging my box - browser is slow as heck)
<Tomze> edgardpacheco: but use purge before you search what is left
<capiCrimm> what folder are user installed icons kept in?
<XiXaQ> immolo, what do I do?
<Darkvador> hi, anoybody knows of a good data recovery utility please? my win HD keeps gettint me crc errors :(
<mumbles_laptop> back
<Darkvador> giving me
<Darkvador> sorry
<iceman> Anyone know how I can mount a  UNIX "Openstep harddrive on Ubuntu
<immolo> XiXaQ, oh wait you will still have the same probem
<grogoreo> CarlFK, great thanks man
<mumbles_laptop> DBO, any other ideas ?
<Tomze> capiCrimm: /usr/share/pixmaps
<] KJ[> can I mount a fat32 partition for writing ?
<capiCrimm> nvm, found it .icons
<erUSUL> ] KJ[: kylis is quite old, it does not work with newer lidstd++ afaik.
<jakl> anyone got a link where i can get the latest repositories^
<] KJ[> if yes - dow
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, no =(  I dont get it, if I had your PC infront of me I think I could be more help, but remote tech support is hard
<capiCrimm> ~/.icons
<erUSUL> ] KJ[: yes
<GliderMike> jk, yes on teh fat32
<] KJ[> how
<mumbles_laptop> yeh
<cius> Is there an option for a Resize Key in gnome?  I mean where you hit a hotkey and drag the mouse in a window to resize it.
<mumbles_laptop> its an acer aspire 3610
<GliderMike> mount -t vfat /dev/xxx /mountpoint
<Tomze> ] KJ[: mount -o rw /dev/....
<erUSUL> !tell ] KJ[ about windowsdrives
<saaida> hi there. i have xubuntu, and have a partiton of 20 Gb of fat32 . it is /dev/hda4 . i created in my home a mounting point ( folder with name driveE ) what is the command for mounting it so i can use it in linux ?
<] KJ[> erUSUL: what do you recommend for programing under ubuntu ?
<Tomze> ] KJ[: mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/....  maybe thats better :-)
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/690683
<XiXaQ> immolo, I'm beginning to think that I should probably give Windows another year before I try this again. Perhaps fedora core 4. I can't afford to take week off from work just to have a working computer you know. :)
<SAM_theman> http://pastebin.com/690683
<SAM_theman> help me
<Tomze> XiXaQ: PCLinuxOS
<monomaniacpat> slackgen:  please PM me with any ideas, back in 10 mins
<CarlFK> apt-get update... "The following packages have been kept back:  linux-image-686" - how do I get that installed?
<erUSUL> ] KJ[: IDE? RAD? editor + compiler?
<immolo> XiXaQ, no way get ubuntu up and running and use the year to be ahead of everyone else
<Darkvador> so, i'll rephrase: anybody knows of a good data recovery tool on linux please? My windows HD keeps giving me crc errors when I try to copy something from it
<] KJ[> erUSUL: i would preffer a RAD
<erUSUL> ] KJ[: which lenguage?
<] KJ[> c would be ok
<rem__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13158
<edgardpacheco> Ok thanks!
<mwh_> hello to everybody, anyone know how to configure ubuntu 5.10 to use fixed dns with dhcp? .. in the graphical interface I cant choose to use fixed dns :(
<Tomze> Darkvador: i know about two distros - take a look at them and what tools they use : RIP + System rescue CD
<mumbles_laptop> im goign to serch again
<immolo> XiXaQ, can you boot from floppy or usb drive?
<XiXaQ> immolo, well, 5.10 does not work. 5.04 worked just fine, but that wasn't as nice. And I don't have the time to install the livecd onto my disk. There's way to much I need to learn first.
<alpa> hey i m getting a fatal error as default font fixed when i try opening vncserver.. can anyone help me?
<CarlFK> ] KJ[: check out dabodev.com - may be what you are looking for
<XiXaQ> immolo, I don't have floppy. I have USB drive, but not with os on it.
<erUSUL> ] KJ[: anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse, emacs ;), vdk builder... etc
<Tomze> LOL - #ubuntu is crasy :-) Lots of beginners here... nice
<Darkvador> thanks Tomze
<iceman> How to Mount a UNIX "OPENSTEP harddrive ? anyone
<Tomze> Darkvador: good luck :-)
<jadid> Hi all
<Das-Herrkurm> how do i cange permissions on folders? in wiki there is some text only about files
<Darkvador> thx
<jadid> this is the first ubuntu connection to the internet
<XiXaQ> Tomze, does that have K3B or something?
<Darkvador> i'll be needing it
<DBO> rem__, does "apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop" turn anything up?
<] KJ[> thx - i'll try to document them :)
<jadid> in fact i am using vmwareplayer on windows xp
<slavik> yes
<jadid> my modem is usb
<] KJ[> I have on more problem
<Tomze> XiXaQ: yep
<] KJ[> my vlc player sound don't get started all the time
<] KJ[> sometime I have no sound
<] KJ[> I have to mess around with audio channels
<Tomze> sudo alsaconf ?
<XiXaQ> Tomze, then thanks. I have that somewhere. I'll try and boot that.
<jadid> so i set up the ubuntu and xp connection and now i am using ubuntu on windows xp and connected to internet!
<immolo> XiXaQ, can you boot from usb drives?
<iceman> I amy goint to try to access a unix drive from the live cd ... and modify the config files for networking
<] KJ[> or if I close the movie and restart vlc i'm getting the sound
<mumbles_laptop> DBO,  this is the output from lspci -n 0000:06:09.0 0607: 1524:1410 (rev 01)
<] KJ[> other programs have no problem with sound
<] KJ[> only vlc seems to do this
<Das-Herrkurm> how could i change the permissions on whole folders? in ubuntu wiki was only some cmds about single files
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, try that without the -n
<edgardpacheco> i have just installed firefox from apt-get, and i click on the firefox icon and it gives me an error
<edgardpacheco> what should i do?
<erUSUL> Das-Herrkurm: add -R (for recursibily) to the chmod command
<DBO> edgardpacheco, what error?
<Tomze> Das-Herrkurm: chown -R Das-Herrkurm:users /some/dir
<ic56> Das-Herrkurm: the same commands change file permissions apply to folders too.
<jadid> ok bye i see that my enthusiasm is not contagious
<edgardpacheco> the file or folder doens't exists!
<kinga> pls help how to adjust display position on the laptop
<kinga> this drives me crazy
<DBO> beautiful
<Das-Herrkurm> the cmd looks like "chmod ugo+rwx file"
<slackgen> monomaniacpat: i sent you what i got
<Das-Herrkurm> where should i add the -R?
<aljoshanl>  I want to downsample a dir of mp3s, but it doesnt work, im trying this commadn: lame -b 64 --mp3input *.mp3 out/
<paniq> hey, where can i get libneon 0.25.5 from?
<DBO> edgardpacheco, open a terminal and type firefox
<erUSUL> Das-Herrkurm: "chmod ugo+rwx file"
<erUSUL> 19:39 < slackgen> monomaniacpat: i sent you what i got
<arrick> morn DBO
<edgardpacheco> i did and it says this : "sudo find / -name firefox"
<edgardpacheco> sorry
<edgardpacheco> it says
<Tomze> aljoshanl: tey #lame maybe ?
<edgardpacheco> bash: firefox: command not found
<DBO> morn arrick, Im sucking up a tech support storm... goes to show how little I know about wireless
* erUSUL sorry for the almost paste O;)
<arrick> haha
<mumbles_laptop> dbo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13160
<edgardpacheco> i tiped on the terminal firefox and it said "bash: firefox: command not found
<edgardpacheco> "
<DBO> edgardpacheco, "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<arrick> edgardpacheco, you gotta be in the firefo dir to run that
<Tomze> edgardpacheco: sudo locate firefox maybe
<edgardpacheco> ok
<nemoo> if I do a apt-get remove mdadm I get
<nemoo> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<nemoo> initramfs-tools linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 mdadm ubuntu-minimal
<edgardpacheco> i will try
<nemoo> wouldnt that be really shit if it removes all that? :D
<Tomze> edgardpacheco: wheris maybe
<DBO> !tell nemoo about enter
<arrick> edgardpacheco, how about which firefox
<maccam94> is there a way to change which drivers modprobe loads at bootup?
<rem__> anyone?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13159
<nemoo> oke, sorry
<DBO> rem__, did you see if apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop turned it up?
<alpa>  hey i m getting a fatal error as default font fixed when i try opening vncserver.. can anyone help me?
<nemoo> but can someone tell me what I should do?
<nemoo> :D
<DBO> nemoo, why are you removing it?
<hexaflouride> lol how do u get to a external USB HD in ubuntu
<nemoo> because I dont run a raid, and its trying to run one on startup
<mumbles_laptop> right
<mumbles_laptop> im out
<DBO> nemoo, just disable it from starting up
<DBO> mumbles_laptop, Im terribly sorry...
<mumbles-lap-out> DBO,  - got to go and help out at scouts
<nemoo> how would I go around doing that?
<mumbles-lap-out> I WILL get this thing to work though
<dj_baggio> Sb saw GOSUB? :)
<Wolvenhaven> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<DBO> nemoo, "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf" then "sudo sysv-rc-conf" then uncheck it in there
<kylewardell> where can i get good games?
<edgardpacheco> it worked, thanks!
<minerale> I'm getting segmentation faults left and right when surfing the web... Ubuntuamd64
<nemoo> cheers man!
<Guma> !gtkdc
<ubotu> Guma: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<edgardpacheco> what is the webpage where it says how to install firefox 1.5?
<kinga> still no luck with display position on laptop :(
<DBO> !tell edgardpacheco about FF1.5
<kinga> found sth named xvidtune but it didnt work
<edgardpacheco> thanks
<nemoo> no such package hehe
<DBO> nemoo, have you enabled universe repos?
<DBO> !tell nemoo about repos
<mwh_> hello to everybody, anyone know how to configure ubuntu 5.10 to use fixed dns with dhcp? .. in the graphical interface I cant choose to use fixed dns :(
<jablotronik> how to use ? No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<hexaflouride> lol how do u get to a external USB HD in ubuntu gotten everything else to work ;/
<DBO> mwh_, just modify /etc/resolv.conf to your likings
<nemoo> ah yeah, I didnt I think
<Das-Herrkurm> thx a lot for the help with folder permissions :D
<xixaq> ok. Now I need to know how I can remove the PCLinuxOS cd from the drive so that I can burn the ubuntu installation cd.
<erUSUL> DBO: nwh_ from resolv.conf *#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN *
<mwh_> DBO, but that does only work temporarily
<DBO> not if you make it read only =P
<mwh_> DBO, you see dhcp pools for the information one in a while and updates /etc/resolv.conf
<mwh_> DBO, yes your right that might be a solution
<mwh_> DBO, but for me it looks like a bit of a hack ;) .. anyways your right
<DBO> mwh_, meh, when I was your age, we had to walk to Unix on two hacks and a stick, and we had ot share the hacks!
<XiXaQ> it seems as though the PC Linux OS CD needs to be in the driver as well.
<whaley> hexaflouride, my memory is foggy on this, but in my case i had to create an entry in fstab
<DBO> what is your case?
<whaley> although, this is cause my usb disk came as ntfs
<whaley> and i formatted it for ext3
<DBO> oh nevermind, I misread, forget i said anything
<scifi> can anyone recommend a theme for me to use for gnome ?
<DBO> I like blended + d3a + glass icons
<NRG88> highvoltage, i have a multimedia keyboard, and on the volume change it only modifies the master mono. how can i set it to modify the PCM?
<_jason> scifi: check gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org
<mwh_> DBO, how old are you ? ;)
<scifi> i quite like candido
<NRG88> or where do i set it?
<DBO> mwh_, younger than you
<scifi> _jason: yeh looking thru them...hard to decide tho :P
<mwh_> DBO, realy .. ...
<DBO> mwh_, 22 =P
<_jason> scifi: I always liked clearlooks with tango icons myself
<mwh_> :) ... que edad buena :) .. i'm 25
<scifi> DBO: yeh i saw blended, but i can use diff icons ?
<XiXaQ> hehe, I dont think my company will ever make the transition from windows to ubuntu after this. Its alot more likely that Ill get fired. :)
<DBO> scifi, oh yes, you can mix and match
<mwh_> hasta luego folks
<scifi> not 100% sure exactly how themes work in ubuntu
<scifi> k kewl
<ompaul> XiXaQ, what have you done?
<_jason> XiXaQ: can't you burn the cd on windows? or wahtever the OS on the ahrd drive is?
<XiXaQ> ompaul: spent a week trying to install 5.10 instead of doing actual work.
<norhted> hi i want to compile some codes that i wrote on my x64 machines
<ompaul> XiXaQ, it does not take a week to install an O/S
<XiXaQ> jason: there is no operating system on my drives after the ubuntu installation chrashed.
<norhted> but i want them to be compiled in x86 mode
<_jason> XiXaQ: oh I see
<XiXaQ> ompaul: then please tell me how to fix the installation cd.
<rem__> trying clean and update again ..
<norhted> i used -m32 options of gcc however i need help
<jimjim> anyone know of a way to set AGP speed when using fglrx? (BIOS does not have AGP speed option)
<XiXaQ> rem__: Ive run the installation from eight different cds burned with different cd recorders, and the images downloaded from different sites.
<rem__> no luck
<_jason> XiXaQ: what speed did you burn at?
<rem__> ..and ?
<XiXaQ> jason_
<XiXaQ> ?
<norhted> help
<_jason> XiXaQ: like 2x 4x 32x 52x ... ?
<rem__> lol...I wasnt refering to u  ..
<rem__> I'm having problems with apt ..
<capiCrimm> how do I use 7zip(p7zip) to unzip files. I can't seem to find a man page... :\
<XiXaQ> jason: I dont know, but according to Nero and other burning software, there is nothing wrong with the cd.
<Plouj> how do I search for a ubuntu group on google groups?
<Plouj> o_O
<DBO> rem__, did you ever try apt-cache (if you answered without saying my name I missed it)
<XiXaQ> jason, and according to the md5 sums, there is nothing wrong with the iso.
<scifi> yeh clear-looks seems nice, so i can download tango icons and try them? (not their in default list)
<Spliffster> is anyone here running an x console in a gnome panel ? if so ... .how?
<DBO> scifi, yes you can, also try clearlooks 2, its nice =)
<_jason> XiXaQ: they should be burned at no higher than 4x
<XiXaQ> hm
<slaterock> what's the preferred way of getting 3d acceleration on a 9000 igp in dapper?
<_jason> capiCrimm: man 7z
<DBO> !dapper
<ompaul> XiXaQ, so my question is at what stage of the install does it fall over
<Tomze> XiXaQ: try to search google for md5sum - there is a program for windows to check if your iso is okay
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<XiXaQ> Tomze: the iso is ij,
<XiXaQ> \ok.
<_jason> capiCrimm: if you install p7zip the archive manager should be able to open 7zip files after that too, may be easier
<slaterock> anyone here an ati driver expert?
<slaterock> or radeon?
<Tomze> XiXaQ: did you check md5sum ?
<XiXaQ> Tomze: third time: yes.. All of the isos have been tested.
<Tomze> XiXaQ: sorry my friend :)
<Wolvenhaven> ok, ive been reading all the wiki's on getting my wireless card setup and that stuff, ive also been reading the forum, im getting conflicting instructions and none of them seem to work
<kbrooks> Wolvenhaven: beware of the forum
<DBO> trust the wiki, the forum... is dangerous
<slackgen> Wolvenhaven: what is wrong with your wireless card?
<kbrooks> dbo: how come
<Wolvenhaven> pretty much everything wants me to get an ndiswrapper, but i dont have a hardline to the computer, so i cant dl it, and i cant get it to work in xp
<Wolvenhaven> im trying to get the drivers for ubuntu for it
<XiXaQ> ompaul: I dont remember the exact words, but something like this: Locale is up to date. 0 installed, 0 updated, 0 removed and 0 something else. Iso-something is up to date. 0 installed, 0 updated, 0 removed and 0 something else. This repeats it self for ever.
<DBO> kbrooks, amoung other things they pimp tix likes its from god himself =P
* MenZa prods kbrooks
<Spliffster> anyone knows how to rund an xconsole in a gnome panel ?
<_jason> DBO: tix?
<DBO> automatix
<kbrooks> MenZa: prodded! wassup
<Spliffster> s/rund/run/
<_jason> oh...
<kbrooks> dbo: AX SUX. EU rules
<munzir> Hi, is there a document on who to install edgy on chroot? or there is not edgy yet?
<scifi> ok i downloaded 32659-clearlooks-metacity-2.1.tar.gz, now how do i install  it ? :P
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<MenZa> kbrooks: just asking for help in the dapper chan.
<DBO> kbrooks, yes, Im quite aware of the dangers of tix... that was the point I was making...
<Da_Putzler> Hi folk, has anyone succesfully shared an Internet Connection using Firestarter ???
<Apostle^> munzir: lol i don't think you want to try after dapper, i'm sure it's as broken as possible
<XiXaQ> ompaul: in the installer, it sais Configuring apt (I think) 25%
<kbrooks> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<rem__> getting nuts here....one pc with same rep as the other one sees packages that the other one doesnt see ...!!!
<rem__> same sources ..
<kbrooks> i want kde. how do i get it?
<XiXaQ> kbrooks: install kubuntu if youre able to.
<Da_Putzler> Can someone help me with a Firestarter problem please ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kbrooks: or install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: how in ubuntu?
<munzir> kbrooks: yes I saw the announcement but can I install it on chroot now?
<slackgen> rem__: so download it and install then take the files it downloads, burn em to a cd and install with dpkg
<kbrooks> Da_Putzler: Ask
<kbrooks> munzir: No. repo not open yet
<munzir> kbrooks: aha! how can I know this?
<XiXaQ> kbrooks: oh sorry. Dont know. I thought that was the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu.
<Tarantulafudge> when will ubuntu officially move to initNG ?
<rem__> I guess ill have to...the thing is that there are many packages ... It might get tricky ..
<phrowzen> hey
<XiXaQ> and I still dont have a fucking OS!!@!
<kbrooks> XiXaQ:
<rem__> what puzzles me is that there are packages from the main rep that it doesnt see. .. but others it does.. so it works but only half ..
<Da_Putzler> I have my wireless card setup as 192.168.0.1 and my eth0 as dchp
<kbrooks> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Da_Putzler> but Firestarter wont share internet connectin properly... help
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: and thanks for heeding the above
<rem__> there is no logic in this ...
<phrowzen> does anyone know why 'xbindkeys' seems to break my side mouse buttons on my mx510 mouse? if i use xev to see the response of hitting the 2 side mouise buttons, i get buttons 6 and 7... as soon as i launch xbindkeys which map my mouse 6 and 7 buttons, xev just shows a 'leavenotify' event...
<XiXaQ> kbrooks: ?
<devscott-laptop> Does anyone know of a good howto on getting linux setup so that my server account/profile will be used on my laptop when I connect to the network?
<scifi> ok i downloaded 32659-clearlooks-metacity-2.1.tar.gz, now how do i install  it ? :P
<XiXaQ> kbrooks: ah, thank you. I just think its odd that Ubuntu helpchannel advices me to install pc linux os instead.
<Da_Putzler> What's the easiest way to share an internet connection ??? I tried Firestarter and it wont work, please help
<ompaul> XiXaQ, no matter what we don't do bad language that is all, we can communicate without it
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: ubuntu is a linux operating system
<Tomze> XiXaQ: im not the ubuntu panel !
<ompaul> XiXaQ, question have you tried to install it as a server and then move it to a desktop?
<alpa> i m getting errors as: Fatal server error:could not open default font 'fixed'.. how do i use vncserver?
<SAM_theman> how do i remove kubnunu peroid
<XiXaQ> ompaul: I dont understand what you mean. I have one pc here.
<edgardpacheco> how do i make a folder in /usr/local?
<ompaul> XiXaQ, okay with the install, there is a point right at the start of the session where the install pauses
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: you should not do anything outside of your home directory
<acerz> hi! is it possible to install ubuntu from within windows? (like for ex a downloaded image) because i have no working boot media? any ideas?
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: sudo mkdir /usr/local/my_folder_name
<XiXaQ> ompaul: ok?
<edgardpacheco> i have to make that folder so i can install adobe reader
<edgardpacheco> thanks
<slackgen> acerz: no. some linux distros are windows-installable though
<ompaul> XiXaQ, you can type server there, later install the gui
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: are you installing adobe reader for all 17 dozen folks on your box?
<acerz> slackern, ok do you know any example?
<edgardpacheco> i don't understand what you mean :S
<SAM_theman> how do i remove kubnunu peroid
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: how many users use your computer?
<aljoshanl> how can i convert all spaces into underscores with a script?
<edgardpacheco> me only
<SAM_theman> i did kubuntu-desktop remove
<SAM_theman> but it just did 1 file
<scifi> pls anyone ?
<ompaul> XiXaQ, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge
<acerz> slacken , ok do you know any example (distro)?
<aljoshanl> SAM_theman: that only removes the references
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: then installing adobe reader in your home dir will work fine
<devscott-laptop> aljoshanl: in what language?
<SAM_theman> how i remove everything with kde in it
<gunpowda> hey
<_jason> aljoshanl: in file names or in the file contents?
<edgardpacheco> oh ok thanks!
<gunpowda> I can write files to my ipod using the terminal after sudo su
<edgardpacheco> i already installed it anyways
<aljoshanl> I have a directory with files which contain spaces. I want them to be converted in underscores. Im hoping for some kind of bash command...
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: your home directory belongs to you to do with what you like.  changing and adding things anywhere else can lead to system failures
<gunpowda> how can I give myself the same permissions in the gui?
<scifi> ok i downloaded 32659-clearlooks-metacity-2.1.tar.gz, now how do i install  it ? :P
<edgardpacheco> i had to give chmod 777 permissions to the folder
<Da_Putzler> Can someone help me to share an internet connection using Firestarter ???
<hexaflouride> where in the filesystem do USB drives show up
<ompaul> !tell acerz about networkinstall
<_jason> aljoshanl: rename command would do that easily
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: you had to do that on /user/local/your_dir?
<XiXaQ> ompaul: Ill never be able to convince my boss that ubuntu is a good alternative to windows if I have to go through all that just to install the system. Guess Ill wait a year or two and try again. Or maybe install some other linux environment. Actually, ubuntu 5.10 is the first distro I havent been able to install here. Very strange.
<edgardpacheco> yes
<acerz> ompaul, thank you!
<edgardpacheco> because in the installation terminal it said "permission denied"
<slackgen> Da_Putzler: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<aljoshanl> _jason: could you post me an example? Im a bash noob
<svendelux> anyone know how to install KDX Server? *n00b*
<munzir> SAM_theman: good question, I don't know please tell me if someone told you
<edgardpacheco> i gave the chmod permissions and everything worked fine...
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: that is very bad. no _anyone_ has full control over that folder
<gunpowda> I'm using a vmware player image
<hexaflouride> its in device manager but i cant find it anywhere else
<edgardpacheco> but i can't find from where i start the acrobat reader
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: changing anything outside your home folder can cause your system to fail
<gunpowda> or is that just not possible?
<Da_Putzler> slackgen: been there and tried it, it doesnt work for some reason... dunno why ?
<_jason> aljoshanl: for example, rename -n 'y/ /_/' *         That will only show you what it would do.  If it looks right, then run it again without the -n
<ompaul> XiXaQ, well I then suggest you seriously check out the hardware I have 5 different boxes here and they all work and I know others using it on other hardware
<edgardpacheco> oh
<edgardpacheco> where do i find the adobe reader??
<slackgen> Da_Putzler: oh sorry. no experiance with firestarter myself
<MenZa> !acrobat
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MenZa
<aljoshanl> _jason:thanks
<ompaul> edgardpacheco, evince
<MenZa> !adobbereader
<ubotu> MenZa: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MenZa> bah.
<teclo> Hello. When printing to kprinter and creating a .pdf file, I only see the pictures in the .pdf file, not the text. How can I print the text too in the .pdf file ? Any ide ?
<Steff_breezy> hi, is anyone interested in a screenshot of my desktop? (imageshack-link)
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: i suspect you should not have done it the way you did.
<kbrooks> !acrobatreader
<ubotu> kbrooks: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<edgardpacheco> what is evince?
<MenZa> edgardpacheco: I think it's gPDF
<kbrooks> Steff_breezy: i am
<Da_Putzler> thx anyhows...
<slackgen> edgardpacheco: evince is a pdf reader
<ompaul> edgardpacheco, a reader for PDF
<mythica> hi guys
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: evince is acroreader ++ :)
<Steff_breezy> kbrooks, http://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto2ni.jpg
<mythica> I have mounted a drive
<nalioth> edgardpacheco: evince or gpdf are fine PDF readers, and are included in the distro
<gunpowda> I've also added myself to the disk group
<kbrooks> how do I create a deskrtop background?
<mythica> but I can't view it in the browser cos of permissions
<daxxar> ubotu, private message?
<ubotu> ok ;)
<gunpowda> mythica, same kind of thing here...you should be able to view it
<_jason> ubotu: tell daxxar about yourself
<MenZa> Different, Steff_breezy -- nice though
<gunpowda> but try the terminal
<MenZa> I like your icon shades
<edgardpacheco> oh
<edgardpacheco> thanks
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: I believe you can do a sudo apt-get install evince if it's not install
<MenZa> ...but your icons are massive.
<edgardpacheco> ok
<daxxar> Aww, sorry _jason. Why is that factoid there if you discourage its use?
<edgardpacheco> i am now restoring the permissions that acrobat5 folder had
<MenZa> Here's mine: http://www.menza.org/random/desk_april29_2006.png (nsfw)
<edgardpacheco> i am giving 744 to that folder,
<_jason> daxxar: which factoid?
<edgardpacheco> is that ok?
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, thanks, I just "re-desinged" it  :)
<gimmulf__> Hi when i come back from XLOCK my mouse is gone and i only can use this terminal since i dont know how to switch windows wothout mouse and i really not want to reboot just to get my mouse working so is there sny command to get it going?
<gimmulf__> im in gnome
<daxxar> _jason, 'private message'. (or a bunch of others)
<_jason> !forget private message
<ubotu> _jason: i forgot private message
<_jason> daxxar: ubotu has some useless stuff in him, we try to clean up when we find it
<Flannel> to run fetchmail, do I have to move all my stuff to /etc/fetchmail? can I not have the init.d look in users home directories?
<xknight> MenZa she's sexy
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, the shades are within the wallpaper, the icons are not so large
<MenZa> ah
<daxxar> _jason, okay =)
<MenZa> seems somewhat primitive.
<MenZa> xknight: indeed.
<kbrooks> Steff_breezy: how do i do that icon effect?
<edgardpacheco> thanks !
<edgardpacheco> i have another question.
<MenZa> kbrooks: by drawing it on the wallpaper =)
<edgardpacheco> i want to create a LUG here in cusco - peru
<MenZa> Oh, I hate GIMP so hard ;\
<edgardpacheco> in the guide it said that i had to post it on comp.os.linux.announce
<Steff_breezy> kbrooks, its on the wallpaper done with gimp
<edgardpacheco> i posted it,
<daxxar> You should have some way of suggesting deletion of factoids or corrections, _jason. (On the webpage)
<edgardpacheco> now what do i have to do?
<kbrooks> Steff_breezy: heh
<HymnToLife> to delete factoisds from ubotu, just type !forget fctoid
<daxxar> _jason, like 'foo created by xyz on date (SuggestDelete, SuggestCorrection)'
<kbrooks> daxxar: _jason doesnt own the bot
<daxxar> Is it free-for-all? :-)
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, yours is also nice
<daxxar> kbrooks, s/_jason/whoever-runs-or-develops-the-bot/
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: whatever you want to do
<Steff_breezy> kbrooks, hm?
<gunpowda> would sudo nautilus work?
<ompaul> _jason, a word in your shell like
<nalioth> gunpowda: no it won't
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gunpowda about gksudo
<|stefan|> hi =) i've downloaded ndiswrapper-utils from packages.ubuntulinux.org and when i try to dpkg -i the package it says it's not a debian ardhive. what's wrong ? =)
<gunpowda> thanks, I'll try that
<edgardpacheco> ok
<edgardpacheco> thanks!
<edgardpacheco> bye
<edgardpacheco> take care my good comrades
<ompaul> edgardpacheco, hang on a sec
<edgardpacheco> ompaul yes, don't worry
<edgardpacheco> i am still here :)
<iNiku> hey, anyone else have trouble with ifrename?
<edgardpacheco> yes ompaul what is it?
<ompaul> edgardpacheco, I am getting you a web page about lugs in peru
<gunpowda> does ubuntu take as long to start up normally as it does in my VM?
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, If you like desktop-girls such as on your desktop, I can give you the code of a wget-bash script, that sucks 1,5 Gig of them out of the web...  :)  (also nsfw)
<gunpowda> if my VM didn't have saved states I'd get so impatient
<MenZa> Steff_breezy: Oooooo
<iNiku> it was screwing up my Cisco Aironet PCM-350
<MenZa> Steff_breezy: send, send =D
<ompaul> edgardpacheco, you might find this useful http://www.linux.org/groups/peru.html
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, wait 1 sec
<iNiku> gunpowda, breezy seems pretty slow in booting up, Moopere claims Dapper is faster.
<iNiku> we'll see once my apt-get dist-upgrade finishes :D
<edgardpacheco> thanks! :D ompaul
<edgardpacheco> bye everyone
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, I ve uploaded it, get it here: http://rapidshare.de/files/18190680/Steffis_Siterip.sh.html  , this is absolutely legal
<kbrooks> Steff_breezy: lol
<Steff_breezy> kbrooks, wget is very cool for sucking whole web sites... ;)
<kbrooks> Steff_breezy: and
<kbrooks> ?
<teclo> Maybe is there a font missing ?
<teclo> Do you know what fond I need to install ?
<Steff_breezy> kbrooks, ?
<teclo> Hello. When printing to kprinter and creating a .pdf file, I only see the pictures in the .pdf file, not the text. How can I print the text too in the .pdf file ? Perhaps am I missing some font ? Any idea ?
<MenZa> Where does it place them, Steff_breezy?
<MenZa> In the folder the .sh is in?
<iNiku> teclo: sound like it, yeah
<Steff_breezy> in the ubuntu forum there is a howto, to get a pdf-printer, should i look for the link?
<teclo> iNiku: do you know what fond I need to install ?
<iNiku> teclo: sorry, no idea
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, look at the code, its easy, it makes a directory ~/siterip and place 1,5 Gig of pics there
<usr13>  teclo: try lpr filename.pdf
<Steff_breezy> teclo, in the ubuntu forum there is a howto, to get a pdf-printer, should i look for the link?
<MenZa> Just executed it, Steff_breezy :)
<MenZa> thanks
<MenZa> I'll have fun browsing these.
<teclo> Steff_breezy: ah taht's an idea...
<SAM_theman> umount: only root can unmount /dev/hda from /media/cdrom0
<SAM_theman> ?
<gunpowda> do sudo umount...
<SAM_theman> I am trying to mount my BF1 CD 1
<iNiku> usr13, don't think tecol is trying to print a pdf, I think he's trying to create a pdf by printing
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, yes, these pics are nice, the newer ones (higher numbers) get better quality
<SAM_theman> *BF2 CD 1
<iNiku> teclo
<Luke> how do i rename devices made by hal?
<Luke> mounted by hal*
<MenZa> Steff_breezy: what res'es?
<Steff_breezy> teclo, wait plx
<MenZa> If it's <1600x1200...
<Steff_breezy> teclo, wait pls
<MenZa> grr.
<MenZa> :)
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, no not so big, just normal sizes
<MenZa> aww
<gunpowda> SAM_theman, umount unmounts
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, works fine, doesnt it? leeches gallery after gallery, hm?
<aze45> hi all, i'm looking for a ubuntu wiki admin, is there anyone ?
<MenZa> Steff_breezy: yup.
<MenZa> Sure does.
<MenZa> I wonder how long it's gonna take.
<aze45> i got a problem : i can't log in with my launchpad account
<ompaul> aze45, whats on your mind  - I edit it now and again
<aze45> ompaul: i got an account on launchpad, logged and edited on the wiki, changed my password on launchpad, and now can't login
<ompaul> aze45, go to launchpad and request your password again
<Kr0ntab> sup folks
<gunpowda> hrm :/
<aze45> i'll try it again, back in few minutes
<gunpowda> ubuntu won't auto-mount my ipod
<gunpowda> it mounts my nano though
<TAW_Bug> My OS is booting into text mode after install... how do i switch it to the gui.. im using gnome
<the_guy1> type gui
<pierre-> TAW_Bug: startx?
* xoan Xreboot
<Steff_breezy> if you have to interrupt, because it will take a while, just set the number for $count to where you stopped the next time you start it
<Tedd> gunpowda: it does that sometimes, have you tried programs?
<SAM_theman> How do i unistall kubuntu?
<gunpowda> what's that command to view debug?
<TAW_Bug> pierre: That worked ty
<SAM_theman> the whole thing??
<Tedd> SAM_theman: what do you mean?
<gunpowda> Tedd, which programs?
<Tedd> Such as, get rid of the entire OS?
<Tedd> gunpowda: do a search in Synaptic for "IPod" and you'll find some good ones I think
<SAM_theman> i did sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and it did but kde apps are still there??
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, read that? forgot to adress you
<nalioth> SAM_theman: perhaps you'd be better off asking in #kubuntu
<MenZa> Steff_breezy:  Err, missed it
<SAM_theman> i tried remove kde,kde-base,kde-core
<MenZa> Ah, right
<Tedd> SAM_theman: what are you trying to do, install Gnome?
<SAM_theman> no
<SAM_theman> i am on it know
<Tedd> get rid of the entire OS?
<ProN00b> how do i play xm music files on ubuntu ?
<SAM_theman> i tried kubuntu i didn't like it
<SAM_theman> so i removeing it
<gunpowda> what's that command to view debug?
<pax> Steff_breezy:  yes, kubuntu-desktop is just meta package, will not remove everything that's KDE related
<edgardpacheco> hi again
<edgardpacheco> i have other question
<edgardpacheco> i have a .mpg movie, what program do i need to have installed for seeing it?
<aze45> ompaul: ok, can't login again.
<_jason> ubotu: tell edgardpacheco about multimedia
<Tedd> SAM_theman: use the Breezy OS disk, go into the partitioner, and delete all the partitions. Everything will be gone, and I do mean EVERYTHING: the os, and all files on the hard drive
<Steff_breezy> teclo, HOW TO: Set up pdf printer, link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815    works fine for me
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, if you have to interrupt, because it will take a while, just set the number for $count to where you stopped the next time you start it
<ompaul> aze45, did you get your new password?
<MenZa> Yep, saw it :)
<SAM_theman> very funnie
<MenZa> Steff_breezy: Exactly where is it sent again?
<aze45> ompaul: yes, i connect to launchpad, reset my password, and log to my account,
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, ~/siterip, havent  looked there yet?
<MenZa> Nope
<aze45> ompaul: but when i go to wiki.ubuntu.com i can't login
<ompaul> aze45, firefox?
<aze45> ompaul: mozilla suite why ?
<MenZa> Steff_breezy: ...er, ~ denotes previous dir, right?
<Howitzer> What's the problem?
<pax> SAM_theman: paste this command in terminal http://pastebin.com/690790
<kbrooks> MenZa: no
<Howitzer> i'm feeling helpfull
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, your home directory/siterip
<kbrooks> MenZa: .. denotes that
<MenZa> right, right.
<pax> oops I mean Steff_breezy
<SAM_theman> thanks man
<SAM_theman> these programs where the one still o
<SAM_theman> After unpacking 317MB disk space will be freed.
<SAM_theman> YES
<SAM_theman> bye bye shit
<aze45> ompaul: can try with galeon
<pax> hehe
<aze45> ompaul: same with galeon... what about links/elinks
<Steff_breezy> pax, that was not so funny, maybe theres newbies here who do so. Admins, this guy is a bad bad boy
<pax> Steff_breezy: what are you taking about?
<pax> Steff_breezy: I think you are confused and need an asprin.
<ompaul> aze45, well you might be able to do something like this: edit  preferences to see what you have in for launchpad and wiki - and check privacy and saved passwords - sorry not using mozilla, but firefox-mozilla so it might be similar
<pierre-> i'm using centericq, it supports console command execution when some instant message arrives... how can i do it to show some nice box like gmail-notify does?
<TAW_Bug> How do I view my network from console?
<ompaul> aze45, you can view saved passwords and that can be useful
<ProN00b> hey, can anyone help me, how do i play modtunes (chiptunes) with a .xm extension on ubuntu ??
<Steff_breezy> pax, oh, Im very sorry, I thought you wanted me to sudo everything in a terminal, didnt notice that this was a useful removal
<Steff_breezy> pax, sorry pal
<pax> Steff_breezy: that was another person, and I don't think you have kubuntu installed. np :)
<SAM_theman> brb rebooting
<aze45> ompaul: the problem is i have already checked this type of thing, i just tried with galeon, and firefox (nor moz-suite) and i got the same "wrong password" error. moreover, i use a password manager (revelation) so i _know_ my launchpad password
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, found everything?
<Iskandar> hi to all
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, busy watching gallerys?  ;P
<Iskandar> i would like to install ubuntu on a laptop asus
<Iskandar> some suggestion
<ctothej> anyone want to help me troubleshoot a problem with x?
<Tedd> Iskandar: Go right ahead, you don't need permission :P
<Iskandar> i know
<Tedd> That's a joke, dude. So, what do you need? Maybe I can help you.
<Iskandar> i have already installed many version of ubuntu on desktop but
<polpak> !tell ctothej about anyone
<ompaul> aze45, your missing my point, your browser needs all its passwords for wiki deleted it may have something there then you can start again
<Iskandar> someone told me that on laptop is quite different
<Tedd> Iskandar, it's a gamble
<_jason> Iskandar: not really
<Tedd> You can't really tell
<Tedd> Sometimes it is, sometimes it isn't; I've heard horror stories and stories of "Damn this was easy"
<aze45> ompaul: what? maybe, my password is in my browser password manager? i check now
<ctothej> heh. yep channel newb lol
<Iskandar> i wonder if i will have problem with drivers
<Tedd> Only problem I've ever gotten from the Ubuntu installer on myd esktop is the Debootstrap error.
<Tedd> And that was fixed by not having a swap space
<Shigutso> neither my XMMS or my Rythmnbox are playing .WAV files. MPlayer played, but very bad. I already downloaded the codecs for Restricted Formats at wiki.ubuntu.com. What should I do?
<teclo> Steff_breezy: hello
<aze45> ompaul: i'll erase all my launchpad+wiki passwords
<Tedd> Shigutso: do you have w32codecs installed?
<teclo> Steff_breezy: still doens't work... :/
<Shigutso> Tedd: yes...!
<SAM_theman> Yup its gone
<ctothej> x server fails on boot with this error: "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found". I have an ATI X1000 Series card and updated the driver using apt-get and gflrx.
<Iskandar> if i use the live cd can i test all the drivers?
<Steff_breezy> teclo, have you tried the Howto?
<Tedd> Shigutso: sorry, I don't use .wav files, just trying to help
<gunpowda> I don't understand why my ipod can't mount
<Shigutso> Tedd: oh ok... thx anyway :)
<teclo> Steff_breezy: if I go into System Settings > Printers, I can see six printers, including "Print to File" PDF, but I only see the first printer in the Mozilla print menu
<gunpowda> I installed gtkipod, which hasn't been able to find it either
<Steff_breezy> teclo, you can use pdf for a printer then
<ompaul> aze45, just wiki your launchpad works - unless it suits you to start from scratch
<mythica> where do i find the modules configuration file?
<scifi> i have found a really nice 1600X1200 wallpaper, but i can be resized to 1024X768 ?
<Steff_breezy> teclo, tried to restart mozilla?
<scifi> it*
<Tedd> scifi: yes
<mythica> on fedora i know its /etc/modprobe.conf
<teclo> Steff_breezy: ah, let's restart mozilla then
<polpak> ctothej: can you pastebin the output of lspci ?
<Tedd> scifi: Just right-click your desktop, navigate to it, and just put it on "stretch"
<bbrazil> scifi: convert -resize 1024x768 old.png new.png
<ctothej> if anyone has configured a recent ATI card on ubuntu, i would really appreciate a little help or a PM
<SAM_theman> scifi send it to me
<polpak> !tell ctothej about pastebin
<Flannel> to run fetchmail (as a daemon), do I have to move all my config stuff to /etc/fetchmailrc? can I not have the init.d look in users home directories?
<SAM_theman> let me check it out
<SAM_theman> please
<Tedd> bbrazil: that's not even necesary, is it?
<aze45> ompaul: "just wiki your launchpad works" - i don't understand ?
<bbrazil> Tedd: I don't know, but it is hte most general solution
<Iskandar> i don't remember ctothej where was the site but i read something about the high resolution
<Iskandar> you have to install new device to enable high resolution
<Tedd> scifi: right click your desktop, click 'new background' or something like that, and just use the window to navigate to it, and set it as stretch, that should work
<ctothej> polpak: ...
<ctothej> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 79
<ctothej> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7269
<ctothej> ...
<teclo> Steff_breezy: still the same problem
<polpak> ctothej: use pastebin next time pls
<scifi> Tedd: yeh gonna try that 1st :)
<ctothej> dont know how...
<Tedd> :P
<teclo> Steff_breezy: ....if I go into System Settings > Printers, I can see six printers, including "Print to File" PDF, but I only see the first printer in the Mozilla print menu
<Tedd> ctothej: paste.ubuntu.nl
<polpak> ctothej: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Tedd> errr
<Shigutso> is it safe to install aMSN 0.95, even if there is only the 0.94 version to "safelly download"??
<Tedd> ctothej: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Steff_breezy> teclo, try to print a test page with the new pdf printer, try to use it from another app
<aze45> ompaul: now, i got a problem, i can't login on launchpad, i'll try the recover password one more time
<ctothej> ohh nice. yes i can...
<ompaul> aze45, then wipe both
<ompaul> aze45, from your browser and wait 10 minutes before you start again
<Iskandar> have ou installed the propetary ati driver for linux?
<teclo> Steff_breezy: in OpenOffice also, I see only one printer
<gunpowda> is there a location bar where I can type in paths on nautilus?
<landwalker> ijwdi
<Iskandar> ok i try the installation on the asus M6000
<ctothej> polpak, pasted xorg.conf under name ctothej
<Steff_breezy> teclo, hmm, test page from the printer works?
<Iskandar> laptop
<teclo> Steff_breezy: question... all that stuff in the howto... to add a printer... is it in kde's "Printers" ... or in cups ?
<polpak> ctothej: it should have given you a url?
<Iskandar> wish me good luck
<Shigutso> is it safe to install aMSN 0.95, even if there is only the 0.94 version to "safelly download" in Ubuntu repositories??
<Tedd> Iskandar: good luck, dude :P
<polpak> ctothej: have you installed the fglrx driver from the wiki instructions already?
<gnomefreak> gunpowda: you should beable to use the search button for that
<ctothej> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13170
<Iskandar> i'll tell you how many device i'll succeed to bring up
<ctothej> polpak, yes i have
<arrick> gnomefreak, how are you this fine day?
<SAM_theman> guys i am having a mager problem
<Iskandar> bye
<gnomefreak> arrick: tired but good and you?
<SAM_theman> I am not able to hear my game sounds
<scifi> Tedd: the options are "centrd", "fill-screen", "tiled" or "scaled", so which is best ?
<Tedd> Fill-screen.
<Tedd> Brb, switching to KVIrc
<arrick> wide awake gnomefreak, working on my website
<arrick> gotta update
<SAM_theman> like exmaple et(enemy Territory) there is no sound comming for it and it plays well
<ctothej> polpak, note: i have xorg.conf set up for 2 screens, both outputs from the same card
<gnomefreak> i have been working on mine for last 2 days lol
* gnomefreak has a tuesday deadline 
<polpak> ctothej: I see that, though I don't think it's set up quite right there
<H_Bug> I need to configure my network to change my workgroup.. i have a windowz box next to me and both comps are comected by my *nix box shows up in a mdkgroup and my windows box shows up in other workgroup.. where do i edit my workground in *nix?
<mythica> where do i find the modules configuration file?
<polpak> ctothej: but firstly.. pastebin the output of lsmod
<aze45> ompaul: its drive me nuts! i will wait a little (10min - why?) to see if my new password at launchpad got effective on wiki
<mythica> i am following an install guide and need to figure out where to write all this stuff to
<linme> hi
<scifi> Tedd: actually scaled looks no different to fill-screen. really happy with it though :D
<gnomefreak> hi
<Steff_breezy> well, I think adding a printer this way will add it for kds also, but Im no kde expert
<ctothej> poppak, is there a way to do that straight from the linux command line? thats a long list and I am using my laptop for talking here..
<Shigutso> is it safe to install aMSN 0.95, even if there is only the 0.94 version to "safelly download" in Ubuntu repositories??
<polpak> ctothej: is your laptop using ubuntu also?
<ctothej> no.
<bbrazil> H_Bug: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<linme> i downloaded NetBeans for linux but i'm not able to install... its a sh file but it opens in xpad...
<ctothej> polpak, but, i have the network configured on ubuntu and used ftp to send xorg.conf to the net so i could paste it.
<polpak> ctothej: that's unfortunate.. Still... Install openssh-server on the desktop computer, then ssh to it (using a free windows app like putty, or just the terminal on a mac)
<polpak> ctothej: then you can copy paste from the ssh terminal window
<linme> how to install sh file
<munzir> pax: why should apt-get remove kubunt-desktop remove all kde packages? isn't this why metapackages are useful?
<Killaz> guys I followed the help on the ubuntu forum for etting up a SSL enabled apache but I keep getting a 404 Error can one of you help me?
<scifi> hey guys what does a mounted drive look like using the tango icon them ?
<ctothej> polpak, ah nice. going to need some quick help with the linux part of that...
<Flannel> munzir: correct.  kubuntu-desktop won't remove anything except the meta package.
<Steff_breezy> menza is gone now, guess my download script keeps him busy...
<psyke83> has anyone here got a Dell Inspiron 8000 laptop?
<gnomefreak> munzir: to remove kubuntu-desktop (almost if not fully) sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt
<polpak> ctothej: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SAM_theman> has anyone have the same problem i am having with there sound
<gnomefreak> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.4-8ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 3213 kB, Installed size: 9036 kB
<gnomefreak> yep that is the one
<SAM_theman> Like my sound for music plays well and the radio but not on amarok but on ryth....
<H_Bug> bbrazil:I tried doing that in my users and su accounts but I keep getting a Permission denied errror
<ctothej> polpak, its installing...
<ctothej> polpak, done
<SAM_theman> not on the games or on the site that you watch clips
<polpak> ctothej: then just ssh to the desktop's IP using your username/password
<Kr0ntab> edgardpacheco, psyke83 whats up with yer laptop
<Killaz> [warn]  RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `server' does NOT match server name!?
<munzir> Flannel, gnomefreak: but this would make it very difficult for normal people to tell how to remove it. What's wrong if they made the metapackage remove all its dependencies?
<Killaz> this is teh error I'm getting
<pax> munzir: nobody said sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will remove all kde packages.
<Kr0ntab> oops  sorry ed
<Flannel> munzir: because it defeats the purposes of meta packages?
<Killaz> not an error but a warn
<munzir> !info xvidcap
<psyke83> Kr0ntab: I'm not looking for support, it's fine, I need people with the laptop to test a patch I've written
<polpak> Killaz: that's fine.. that's not the error
<H_Bug> bbrazil:I'm in idiot nevermind i have the solution
<polpak> Killaz: just a warning because you didn't make your own cert
<Flannel> munzir: what if I wanted to remove component X of ubuntu-desktop? the meta package would be removed because it has unmet dependancies
<Kr0ntab> oic
<munzir> pax: yes I am saying why not
<mikdeazy> anyone know if ubuntu supports avance ALS 300 soundcard
<Flannel> munzir: there ARE applications that can remove things left orphaned
<polpak> Killaz: the problem is the 404.. Check your apache conf and make sure the document root is where you think it should be
<ctothej> polpak, quick way to check my ip on the linux machine?
<polpak> ctothej: ifconfig -a will list your network devices and their assigned addresses
<Killaz> polpak: without the https I dont get a 404
<polpak> Killaz: then the secure server is using a different document root than the insecure one?
<pax> munzir: that's what tools like aptitude are for
<Killaz> polpak: the DocumentRoot is pointing to the same one as the insecure
<polpak> Killaz: then you'd get the 404( or not ) on both.
<polpak> Killaz: can you pastebin your httpd.conf file?
<munzir> Flannel: can't it be made in a way that removing ubuntu-desktop would remove all the packages but removing one of the components would only remove that component? ;)
<Killaz> polpak: nope.. I only get 404 on the https enabled one
<Steff_breezy> MenZa, hey you are still here? thought you were gone
<] KJ[> hi again - how can I install the terminus font for ubuntu ?
<munzir> pax: how from aptitude am I suppose to find how to remove all kde?
<pax> munzir:  with aptitude you can install and later remove kubuntu-desktop and there are no leftover packages.
<Flannel> munzir: no.  Because if you remove a component, it HAS to remove the whle thing.  Since otherwise that 'whole thing" isn't all there.
<ctothej> polpak, lsmod output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13171
<Steff_breezy> munzir, I dont use kde, just for interest: why do you want to remove all of it again?
<munzir> pax: you mean removing from aptitude is not like removing by apt-get remove?
<pax> munzir: aptitude remembers deps attached to a package and can remove them for you
<polpak> ctothej: ok, well the first problem is that the fglrx module isn't loaded
<] KJ[> newbie q : is gnome taking less memory and/or resources then kde ?
<ctothej> polpak, shit... lol
<munzir> pax: is adept and synaptic do the same?
<Killaz> polpak: http://pastebin.com/690858
<polpak> ctothej: follow the instructions on the wiki to install it
<ctothej> polpak, would the failure/error stop it from loading?
<polpak> !tell ctothej about fglrx
<pax> munzir: I'm not familiar with adept
<Killaz> polpak: I pastebin the ssl virtual host
<polpak> ctothej: can you pastebin /etc/modules ?
<ctothej> polpak, ok, ill try installing it again...
<ctothej> sure..
<Killaz> polpak: in the listen.conf I have Listen 443
<Killaz> polpak: I mean ports.conf
<] KJ[> can anyone here help me with terminus font ? i really like that font and would like it for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !font
<ubotu> font is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ctothej> polpak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13172
<Flannel> hmm.
<] KJ[> !font
<ubotu> font is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<SAM_theman> !sound
<ubotu> I heard sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Lhademmor> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<arrick> Has anyone here successfully installed Frontpage 2002 Extensions on there Ubuntu/Apache2 server?
<] KJ[> !vlc
<ubotu> well, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the universe repository)
<polpak> ctothej:sudo depmod && sudo modprobe -a
<ompaul> aze45, after you request it, it should all work straight away, however if you wait 10 then give it a moment to sync and there are no previous wiki entries or launchpad entries it should work - at least that is my experience
<polpak> Killaz: that doesn't look right, but I'm not that familiar with apache2 config layout so I could be wrong
<Killaz> polpak: hmm what doesnt look right?
<ctothej> polpak, that gives me usage for modprobe..
<xbox_sky> i want to know what version mysql is , is there a text command?
<Killaz> polpak: this is the default ssl config
<andrew_> hey i'm trying to stream a video from you tube, I can get the video but no audio. anyone help?
<polpak> Killaz: ok, well what is the url you're trying to access?
<bbrazil> Killaz: why is it <VirtualHost *:443> ? you should specify an IP address
<] KJ[> xbox_sky: sudo mysqld -V
<mythica> how do you get to task manager in ubuntu ?
<polpak> bbrazil: well it's ok if he only has 1 site being hosted
<mikdeazy> anyone know if ubuntu still supports older ISA cards ?
<Killaz> polpak: aha you're right....
<Killaz> polpak: has to do with the IP...
<xbox_sky> thanks K
<bbrazil> mythica: type 'ps aux' in a terminal for a list of processes
<andrew_> mythica: ps ax
<devscott-laptop> xbox_sky: mysql -V
<Killaz> polpak: when I access the site from within my network .. everything is ok..
<mythica> ta
<devscott-laptop> xbox_sky: or mysql --version
<Flannel> !font
<ubotu> I heard font is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Flannel> good.
<Jimmey__> Three lions on a shirt..
<xbox_sky> tx guys
<devscott-laptop> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<arrick> Flannel, is this the old flannelking?
<Killaz> polpak: when I use the external IP, NAT to the server thing goes wrong
<Flannel> arrick: it is!
<dxdemetriou> hi
<mythica> whats gnome-system-monitor ?
<ctothej> polpak, see my last response about the command?
<polpak> ctothej: yeah, I just saw it
<ctothej> k
<bpont> hi..I bought a Seagate 250 gig HD and a Promise Ultra ATA/133 PCI IDE Controller to add to my system...does anyone know if Ubuntu will recognize the controller card and the full capacity of the new hard drive?
<freakynl> hola, does ubuntu support isa soundcards?
<polpak> ctothej: what is the command you typed?
<ctothej> polpak, sudo depmod && sudo modprobe -a
<mirak> are we supposed to have Xv overlay driver with ATI proprietary drivers ?
<XiXaQ> Hello everyone. I've just installed windows, so I can download and maybe try and install Ubuntu 6.06. I need to make CERTAIN that this iso is correct before I try though. The workstation disk is Live&Installation disk? Does it check itself before it starts to install the system?
<Killaz> polpak: where can I change the conf so I can access the secure server from an external IP
<ctothej> polpak, -a requires a module name to be specified
<mirak> XiXaQ: you installed windows ?
<edgardpacheco> hi again
<devscott-laptop> mythica: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnome-system-monitor/
<mirak> XiXaQ: what os do you use beside windows and linux ?
<dxdemetriou> While boot the Breezy it loads the Alsa for sound card. In Multimedia System Selector the ESD is for output and OSS for input. I am confused with this, because i don't know what will work with tv-card. Anybody knows where can I find information about that?
* Jimmey__ cries on mirak's shoulder
<edgardpacheco> where can i find an html editor as good as front page?
<XiXaQ> mirak, yes, I had to, cause 5.10 installation doesn't work, and there was no way to check if the cd had been burned correctly.
<mythica> thanks devscott-laptop
<jmoncayo> does eomebody know what is the meaning of $|++ in perl?
<gunpowda> frontpage is terrible
<XiXaQ> mirak, I've installed operating systems more than thirty times the last week.
<mirak> XiXaQ: you could burnt another CD
<dxdemetriou> sorry.. it is wrong.
<devscott-laptop> edgardpacheco: try scream or bluefish
<edgardpacheco> i know, but is there a good html editor for linux?
<dxdemetriou> While boot the Breezy it loads the Alsa for sound card. In Multimedia System Selector the ESD is for output and OSS for input. I am confused with this.
<gunpowda> try the mozilla foundation's free one, nvu
<bpont> does anyone know if Ubuntu has size limits with recognizing hard drives?
<polpak> ctothej: odd, try sudo modprobe fglrx
<edgardpacheco> which one is the best for you? scream or bluefish?
<scifi> can anyone recommend and icon theme ?
<bpont> the so-called 137 gig barrier?
<freakynl> XiXaQ: ? every descent burning program has a verify option
<devscott-laptop> gunpowda: is that mozilla's or linspire's?
<Jimmey__> d3a
<mirak> bpont: the limit doesn't come from ubuntu
<Jimmey__> scifi, d3a
<jmoncayo> !perl
<ubotu> jmoncayo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mirak> bpont: but the bios. well, some bioses
<XiXaQ> mirak, no I could not. I tried to install ubuntu, and it used all of my disk. But it didn't work, so I had to use the live-cd. But it isn't possible to burn a cd from that, cause it depends on the cd.
<freakynl> XiXaQ: every large distro provides md5 or other sums for their iso's to check if the d/l is ok
<ctothej> polpak, fatal error
<Lhademmor> Weeeee, I just got Azureus up 'n' running thanks to the Ubuntu wiki. Long live ubotu!
<ctothej> polpak, "No Such Device"
<mirak> XiXaQ: depends how much ram you have. You can load it in ram
<XiXaQ> mirak, I have burned nine different copies of ubuntu 5.10, on three different cdroms and from several different sources.
<polpak> ctothej: ok, then you must have missed something in the wiki
<mirak> XiXaQ: lol
<mirak> XiXaQ: ok I guess it's enough
<scifi> Jimmey_: they look nice, but rather large, can they be resized ?
<polpak> ctothej: follow the instructions ubotu sent you
<XiXaQ> mirak, it isn't funny. I'm VERY tired. I havent slept for days now.
<ctothej> polpak, ill do it again and report back, thank you so much.
<bpont> mirak, what if i have a controller card to solve that problem...will Ubuntu recognize it?  i'm getting a Promise Ultra ATA/133 PCI IDE controller...there's Windoze drivers on the site, but no Linux ones...so now I'm nervous and am considering cancelling the order
<LordFalcon> Dapper is very nice
<Jimmey__> scifi, I don't know XoD They worked normal for me
<JarG0n> !Ubugtu help vnc
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, JarG0n
<freakynl> anyone on my question? i need to know if _ubuntu_ supports isa soundcards. i'm not familiar with ubuntu (run gentoo myself) and want to sell this machine, therefore i need the distro to support it (nice and easy), fedora doesn't support isa anymore
<XiXaQ> LordFalcon, have you installed it?
<polpak> Killaz: How is your NAT set up?
<mirak> bpont: bail out if there is no linux drivers
<Jimmey__> ubotu just swore :O
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jimmey__
<polpak> Killaz: it should work fine so long as nat is forwarding 443
<qkslvr> Ok...so I just did the gksudo something -d upgrade on my box...
<LordFalcon> XiXaQ, jepp, did it with the upgrade tool in breezy
<qkslvr> and xorg.conf is hosed up
<XiXaQ> freakynl, heh, you're gonna sell a computer that only has isa support?
<JarG0n> !Ubugtu help installing vnc
<ubotu> JarG0n: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<qkslvr> how might I go about fixing that?
<XiXaQ> LordFalcon, oh, ok.
<Killaz> polpak: *blush*
<Sven_vB> hi
<JarG0n> :(
<Flannel> qkslvr: #ubuntu+1 will be of more help
<freakynl> XiXaQ: P-III 866 won't be worth around 50-75 euro
<qkslvr> ok
<qkslvr> thanks
<Killaz> polpak: omg... what am I a noob...
<freakynl> XiXaQ: it has pci networkcard n such, only the soundcard is isa
<bpont> mirak, yeah...i think so...it's amazing hardware manufacturers still haven't caught on to supporting Linux yet...I guess their execs (bought and paid for by MS) are hoping Linux just fades away...
<polpak> Killaz: =p
<freakynl> err s/won't/would
<Killaz> polpak: I should stop working with pc..... :D
<mirak> bpont: that's not only linux, there is also BSD
<JarG0n> After I install VNC from Synaptic, how do I get it to run?
<mirak> bpont: and even OS X by the way
<mikdeazy> hey freakyn1
<XiXaQ> freakynl, buy some cheap usb speakers or something. :)
<dxdemetriou> Is there some way to configure one driver for sound card? I can't remove the alsa, and I can't find the oss
<freakynl> XiXaQ: nah don't wanna invest money in it
<XiXaQ> freakynl, oh, hehe, you're asking if ubuntu could support it. I was of no use. Sorry. :)
<freakynl> dxdemetriou: oss is deprecated, alsa is the way to go
<bpont> mirak, that's true...but Apple doesn't really support hardware upgrades anyway, do they?
<freakynl> XiXaQ: :)
<devscott-laptop> JarG0n: http://ubuntuguide.org/ and look under remote desktop
<JarG0n> Thx!
<mikdeazy> freakyn1 checkout http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?postid=1429185
<mirak> bpont: no but there is PCI ports on the powermacs
<freakynl> mirak: hola
<freakynl> mirak: thx
<mirak> so you could acces all pci world from pc.
<mirak> well at least plug them into the mac ...
<XiXaQ> LordFalcon, do you know if the desktop cd is both live and installation cd?
<bpont> mirak, well in any case, i'm bummed...i got a great deal on a Seagate 250 gig hard drive which i wanted to use with Ubuntu...oh well
<freakynl> mikdeazy: yea found that earlier too, but it's core 2 they talk about
<dxdemetriou> freakynl: I prefer the oss. Can I use it with the alsa volume control?
<devscott-laptop> XiXaQ: no, but the live cd is
<mikdeazy> freakyn1 doh - not worth looking at then no ?
<LordFalcon> XiXaQ, I dont know.. but the live dapper cd can install dapper
<freakynl> dxdemetriou: doubt that
<mirak> bpont: the problem is your motherboard. you need to upgrade the bios
<freakynl> dxdemetriou: haven't used oss in years
<mirak> bpont: flash it flash it
<TheUni> after setting up apache and php4, when i try to visit a .php file on my site, it just asks me to save rather then interperiting it. anyone know why?
<bpont> mirak, yeah...the mobo is old...they don't support it anymore...most current bios version is from 2000...already flashed it
<_jason> TheUni: did you try the trouble shooting tips for php on the LAMP wiki?
<freakynl> TheUni: apache hasn't have php loaded or doesn't execute it on php files
<ompaul> XiXaQ, did you try wiki.ubuntu.com/PaulsKludge?
<ctothej> polpak, do i need to run dpgk-reconfigure oserver-xorg? i dont want to overwrite my xorg.conf because of the changes I mad to it for the 2 monitors
<mirak> bpont: what is it ?
<polpak> ctothej: no
<dxdemetriou> freakynl: I am confused because there are multiple drivers for sound card, and I don't know what uses what :(
<mirak> bpont: you need to find a supported IDE card then
<polpak> ctothej: the key thing is you have to have the fglrx module loaded
<polpak> ctothej: and installed
<TheUni> freakynl: how do i fix that?
<JarG0n> So, "Remote Desktop" in Ubuntu is actually VNC?
<SAM_theman> Device "/dev/dsp" does not exist
<ctothej> polpak, restarting now.. everything installed fine.
<SAM_theman> ?
<SAM_theman> wtf wheres my sound???
<bpont> mirak, Motherboard Name  	Iwill BD100plus (2 ISA, 5 PCI, 1 AGP, 4 DIMM)
<freakynl> dxdemetriou: check this out (it's alsa tho' why do you want oss?) http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<bpont> mirak, Motherboard Chipset  	Intel 82440BX
<freakynl> dxdemetriou: find your card in the card list (or the chip)
<devscott-laptop>  JarG0n: I believe so, but could be wrong
<bpont> mirak, BIOS Type  	Award Modular (12/12/00)
<devscott-laptop> !vnc
<ubotu> somebody said vnc was http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<freakynl> TheUni: you need to load the php module in the apache.conf/httpd.conf and setup the .php extention to be parsed by the php module
<TheUni> freakynl: any good guides to help me do that?
<scifi> Jimmey_: thx they look great :)
<ctothej> polpak, same error as before... how should i check for the driver?
<dxdemetriou> freakynl: ok, but why I can't select the alsa from Multimedia System Selector? It doesn't work
<bpont> mirak, where can i find a supported (by Ubuntu) IDE card...the Promise card is supported by my system...just windows, not linux
<mirak> don't know ...
<arrick> hey I sarge really different than breezy?
<JarG0n> Devscott> looks that way now that I look through the config screen. :)
<devscott-laptop> TheUni: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/ref-guide/s1-apache-addmods.html
<mythica> how do ubuntus modules work ?
<unen> anyone in here use cedega?
<freakynl> TheUni: www.php.net
<mythica> where do i find the modules configuration file?
<arrick> I need to configure my ubuntu/apache2 server with M$ Frontpage 2002 Extension support, and any help would be appreciated.
<Sven_vB> is there a daemon that accepts TCP connections, ignores any data received and basically just waits for the client to terminate the connection?
<TheUni> cool thanks
<mythica> can i just put the stuff in any file in the /etc/modprobe.d/ directory ?
<bbrazil> Sven_vB: what are you trying to do?
<polpak> ctothej: lsmod should show it
<biovore> Sven_vB: Windows servers  :-P
<Sven_vB> bbrazil: i want to be detected by port scanners
<JarG0n> Also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VNC
<ctothej> polpak, "sudo modprobe -a fglrx" returned Device not found
<freakynl> dxdemetriou: sorry dunno not familiar with fedora :) i just include the drivers in my kernels
<bbrazil> Sven_vB: inetd has a null service
<unen> anyone in here use cedega or any transgaming software?
<devscott-laptop> mythica: sudo vi /etc/modules
<Sven_vB> bbrazil: how do i activate it?
<polpak> unen: yeah
<mythica> cool thanks
<biovore> Sven_vB: you can create a simple perl script that dose that..
<bbrazil> Sven_vB: check /etc/inetd.conf, I forget the syntax
<unen> polpak: do u know if the timedemo still works?
<Sven_vB> biovore: i have written TCP servers in Perl. i know what "simple" means :>
<polpak> unen: no idea
<devscott-laptop> !beer
<ubotu> devscott-laptop: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<green_earz> arrick: sarge is built on the stable section of debian where as breezy gets its packages from the unstable section of debian
<XiXaQ> ompaul, no. I was told that if the installation doesn't succeed, then there has to be something wrong with the cd. Therefore I wanted to get another copy, make __SURE__ it is written correctly to the medium and try that instead. I'm downloading 6.06 now.
<mythica> devscott-laptop, Hmm, that seems different though, that just has a few modules in it
<Sven_vB> bbrazil: thx
<unen> polpak: what games do u play on it? any that use punkbuster, ive been told its screwed up
<mythica> devscott-laptop, i am following an install guide, and they want me to add a whole lot of stuff
<devscott-laptop> mythica: what are you looking for?
<mythica> devscott-laptop, ill throw it in pastebin
<arrick> green_earz, then would the instructions for Sarge with apache2 work in breezy?
<Sven_vB> can i decide on which port(s) the null service shall listen?
<polpak> unen: just starcraft & warcraft
<devscott-laptop> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<green_earz> arrick: yes
<polpak> unen: Most of the games I play are native
<mythica> http://pastebin.com/690897
<unen> polpak: any WoW?
<freakynl> TheUni: http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.apache2.php point 14-16
<mythica> take a look there, thats the instructions
<polpak> unen: no, but I've heard it works fine
<arrick> thanks green_earz
<green_earz> np
<devscott-laptop> mythica: what are you trying to do?
<kbrooks> join #ubuntu-doc
<unen> polpak: k, thx... at least i know that cedega DOES in fact work on ubuntu distro now
<mythica> install drivers
<kbrooks> er sry :-)
<XiXaQ> ompaul, it would be of -great- help if I could get a list of md5 sums for the cd, not only the iso. I can never be 100% certain that it has written the iso without any error, unless I have md5 for all the files. that feature should be the first thing the installer does, imho.
<mythica> devscott-laptop, should i paste the whole install guide?
<devscott-laptop> no
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: first thing?
<mythica> k
<devscott-laptop> mythica: are they compiled against the kernel?
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: what do you mean?
<mythica> yup
<steffi> xqzme, I get this : sudo: unable to lookup Highfield via gethostbyname() ..I delete the hostnames in networking.. How can I fix it?
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, at least the installation should make sure it is able to read the disk before it removes your current operating system.
<devscott-laptop> and you can insert them manually and they work ?
<steffi> I can not run any sudo commands
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: easy question: why?
<polpak> ctothej: what is the output of uname -r ?
<devscott-laptop> !insmod
<ubotu> devscott-laptop: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ctothej> polpak, 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<polpak> steffi: you need to reboot with a rescue terminal
<polpak> ctothej: oh
<polpak> ctothej: that explains it
<steffi> polpak, explain me plz
<ubuntu> nick ben
<polpak> steffi: when you reboot, at the grub menu select rescue terminal
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, why? I installed windows, downloaded ubuntu. Wrote ubuntu installation to cd, rebooted and installed ubuntu. The installation chrashed. I now have no operating system. I had to reinstall windows just to download and write another copy of ubuntu to cd... That's stupid. Every OS installation should check it's main media first.
<steffi> polpak, and then, what I do?
<mythica> devscott-laptop, any ideas? I just need to know where the modules configuration file resides in ubuntu
<polpak> steffi: you need to put back the hostname
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: ah
<steffi> polpak, how?
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: um, windows doesnt
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, ubuntu is the only linux distro I know that doesn't do it.
<silje_> HEllo!:)
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, I know.
<H_Bug> I'm trying to view the files on my *nix box via my network, the computer im viewing from is a widowz box. A error comes up saying that i dont have permission to use the network resource..
<polpak> steffi: what did you delete?
<devscott-laptop> mythica: I believe modules.conf if dead, long live /etc/modules.
<silje_> Hello People!:D
<McKinney> i have a little question and i hope someone can help me
<steffi> polpak, btw I have no rescue menu in Grab .. I have to boot the safe mode (i think) and then it ask me to log in for maintance
<corey> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: i think i can write a md5 catalog program :P
<polpak> steffi: did you make a root password?
<steffi> polpak, I open the networking menu from Gnome.. and I delete all the hosts names
<steffi> polpak, yea I have pass for root
<delcoyote> hi all
<silje_> Hi! Wazzup?!:P
<mythica> but /etc/modules just looks like where the actual modules are loaded - not their configs ?
<polpak> steffi: then type in that password
<malling> Hi
<green_earz> arrick: here a good video of mark shuttleworth talking about ubuntu and debian relationship > http://meetings-archive.debian.net/pub/debian-meetings/2005/debconf5/mpeg/2005-07-14/02-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.mpeg
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, to check the sums of all files actually written to the cd? That would be great.
<jetscreamer> you add the params after
<H_Bug> I'm reading the /etc/samba/smb.conf file and i don't see anything that could solve this//
<munzir> Hi how can I tell whether my OS is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: no. md5sum can do that though
<silje_> Is it any norwiegian people hier??:P
<arrick> green_earz, I just need to get the frontpage extension support going on here
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: after a ... mount of the iso
<silje_> Im not good in english!:P
<devscott-laptop> mythica: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1994.html
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, oh, you meant a program to check the cd before the installation begins? Yes, do that. It's a MUST.
<polpak> !no
<ubotu> polpak: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: md5sum fulfills that
<polpak> hrm
<steffi> polpak, type the passwd where?
<polpak> steffi: when it asks you to log in for maintenance
<silje_> GoodBye People...:P HEhe..See yah!:)
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: but  the md5 check might as well be done manually
<steffi> ok polpak ..but then what I have to do?
<devscott-laptop> !penguins
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, devscott-laptop
<XiXaQ> kbrooks, but what if the cd has been damaged? Perhaps almost all of the cd is ok, except one small critical file which makes the installation chrash? It would be nice if you COULD check the cd from the installation program.
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: i'll talk in -dev about this (please join)
<steffi> polpak, I just need to run a configuration about my network.. is any command to do that?
<XiXaQ> kbrooks?
<kbrooks> XiXaQ: oops, -devel
<McKinney> is there someone who can help me with xfce?
<polpak> ctothej: When you did the installation, did you install linux-686, or did you install linux-amd64-generic ?
<mythica> devscott-laptop, heh i was busy reading that now
<mythica> devscott-laptop, (before u posted it) :p
<ctothej> polpak, amd64-generic
<devscott-laptop> mythica: great minds google alike :)
<mythica> hehe
<ctothej> i have an amd64 x2 processor
<mythica> "all the files inside /etc/modprobe.d comprise modprobe.conf. Stick it in any one you want, then run update-modules."
<kman> I have a WPA question, any takers?
<polpak> ctothej: ok, well I'm really not sure how to get it working with 64 bit arch
<mythica> so can I just make a file called "local" and throw that in /etc/modprobe.d
<devscott-laptop> mythica: sounds like it. *crosses his fingers*
<polpak> ctothej: I generally recommend ppl with 64 bit processors just use 32 bit arch for now. as 64 bit arch support just isn't quite there yet.
<mythica> ok then i just gotta run update-modules
<polpak> steffi: you need to edit /etc/hosts
<mythica> devscott-laptop, hmm, dont think it worked
<polpak> steffi: you can do that with  nano /etc/hosts
<steffi> polpak, edit and write what?
<ctothej> polpak, ill have to download the x86 iso right? can i just change it from here?
<polpak> steffi: what is your hostname
<steffi> polpak, my hosts is empty
<polpak> ctothej: I'm really not sure
<kman> [RESENDING]  I have a WPA question, any takers?
<polpak> ctothej: the safest way would be to get the iso and reinstall
<ctothej> polpak, ill give it a shot, thanks
<polpak> steffi: I know  that.. what's your hostname
<devscott-laptop> mythica: wife needs me, brb
<polpak> steffi: it's empty cause you deleted all the entries
<steffi> polpak, I get this: sudo: unable to lookup Highfield via gethostbyname()
<steffi> polpak, I guess my host name is Highfield
<polpak> steffi: then you need a line that says :     127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       Highfield
<polpak> steffi: no spaces at the beginning of the line though
<steffi> ok I try ..I tried to do that, but I put them in wrong order
<steffi> thanx polpak
<crunchyfish> has anyone had a problem with the dapper livecd during setup that says "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit?", and it'll post that error a few times and then finally boot, and as soon as the desktop shows up the pc will either freeze or reboot?
<edgardpacheco> hello poeple
<H_Bug> I'm trying to view the files on my *nix box via my network, the computer im viewing from is a widowz box. A error comes up saying that i dont have permission to use the network resource..
<H_Bug> I'm trying to view the files on my *nix box via my network, the computer im viewing from is a widowz box. A error comes up saying that i dont have permission to use the network resource..
<edgardpacheco> people
<polpak> steffi: once you have that line there you can restart and sudo should work
<edgardpacheco> where i can find the  libstdc++.so.5 package?
<steffi> polpak, it worked thanx.. but before I had a lot of hosts ..that probabbly ubuntu create it by default.. How I can I create them again?
<TheUni> is there a free/opensource alternative to a program like DirectAdmin?
<mythica> how would i check the results of update-modules
<mythica> i added some stuff and want to see what its doing
<edgardpacheco> anyone knows where i can find the  libstdc++.so.5 package??
<corey> edgardpacheco, Synaptic?
<polpak> steffi: the other entries are just for ipv6, you don't need to worry about them
<steffi> polpak, a million thanx.. c yaa
<polpak> steffi: =)
<kman> I use ndiswrapper to load an ms driver for my wifi card. problem: when booting with the card nothing happens after i login (i see the background and nothing happens) if on the other hand i boot without the card ubuntu loads ok (then i plug the wifi nic in and restart netwroking services and all is OK)
<Kujass> hello :)
<Tedd> 'lo Kujass. What can we help you with?
<anthony> How do I install my NVIDIA Drivers pls?
<kbrooks> Seveas?
<ccc_> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kman> how about me???
<kbrooks> Seveas: someone named "kujass" is here.
<Seveas> kbrooks, so?
<kbrooks> Seveas: isnt "ass" offensive?
<Seveas> sure
<scifi> how do i update my gnome build ?
<edgardpacheco> !tell anthony nvidia
<kbrooks> Seveas: "sure"?
<highvoltage> depends whos it is
<Seveas> but why would kujass be offensive?
<kbrooks> Seveas: his nickname is offensive
<Seveas> I disagree
<kbrooks> how come?
<Seveas> then DickTracy would be offensive too
<Seveas> whilst Dick Tracy is a really cool guy 
<jakobjs> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<jakobjs> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<corey> anyone know if its possible to change your darn buddy icon in gaim? i cant find it for the life of me
<Seveas> corey, tools  accounts, select account, hit modif
<Seveas> y
<scifi> how do i update my gnome build ?
<corey> haha im an idiot, thanks Seveas
<kbrooks> corey: :)
<Pf123> Q:  I'm trying to install ubuntu, and it finds one harddrive, but the the harddirve I want to install ubuntu on
<ChangerOfSea> hi, I dunno if this is an ubuntu problem or gnome, but when i log in, it takes at least 2 min where it used to take < 30 seconds
<Seveas> corey, 90% of the people can't find it - gaim is hopelessly unintuitive at times
<corey> :P
<ChangerOfSea> anyone know of a reason for this?
<Pf123> I unplugged my other harddirve.
<corey> its tricky
<ChangerOfSea> and everything else goes as fast as i remember it..
<Seveas> ChangerOfSea, added a lot to your panel?
<Pf123> can anyone help me?
<aze45> ompaul: same problem as before
<Pf123> Q:  I'm trying to install ubuntu, and it finds one harddrive, but the the harddirve I want to install ubuntu on
<ChangerOfSea> Seveas: no it seems to happen when i tried to "save current setup"
<Pf123> can anyone help me?
<aze45> can't login to wiki, don't understand why
<Pf123> I unplugged my other harddirve.
<aze45> ompaul: have recover my password, have reset my passwords on moz, my cookies, have checked my new password, and still an error "wrong password", it drives me nuts and i can't understand why
<Das-Herrkurm> when i try to delete a folder with rm comman it tells me taht i cant delete it, its a directory. :x how do i delete a whole directorys??
<ic56> Pf123: repeat the question please
<Pf123> Q:  I'm trying to install ubuntu, and it finds one harddrive, but the the harddirve I want to install ubuntu on
<Pf123> I unplugged my other harddirve.
<corey> rm -d
<Das-Herrkurm> ill try ity
<Das-Herrkurm> thx
<_jason> Das-Herrkurm: rm -r
<aze45> any idea where i can found a wiki admin? or an email where i can write?
<Pf123> I unplug my harddrive i dont want it to install on, and it doesnt see it....so I cant partition it
<Das-Herrkurm> gosh, i had forgotten the flag -r, thansk a lot :D
<Pf123> or format it for ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> greetings peeps...
<ChangerOfSea> Seveas: suggestions?
<[itrebal] > i'm trying to get ssl libraries for compiling Gaim, and i've gotten most things i could think about, but its still not wrokgin out
<ic56> Pf123: you want to install ubuntu on one harddrive.  You have disconnected the other harddrive from your system.  Do I have this right?
<[itrebal] > anyone know which ones tog et?
<Seveas> ChangerOfSea, system  preferences  sessions, disable some things
<Pf123> Yes, i have a 250gb harddirve (with windows) and a 80gb harddrive, i wish to format and install ubuntu on the 80
<immolo> Pf123, then just install on the 80gb and don't change any settings on the 250 one
<[itrebal] > Pf123: make sure that windows is first on the drive, and if its not, it can read (has native support for) anything before it in the partition table
<Pf123> I cant install on the 80
<Pf123> i completely unplugged my 250gb, so it doesnt see it anymore
<scifi> how do i update my gnome build ?
<Pf123> but i mean, it doesnt find my 80gb hardrive, and i just tell it to install
<axisys> hello all
<Pf123> I get "No root file system is defined.  Please corret this from the partitioning menu"
<ic56> Pf123: does your computer's BIOS find your 80G harddrive?
<axisys> anyone know how to use neatreceipts scanalizer?
<Pf123> It should, let me check
<bernard__> hello
<axisys> it is connected to my laptop thru usb
<Pf123> yes, it says that its primary slave
<bernard__> hello how to install java in linux plz
<_jason> ubotu: tell bernard__ about java
<Das-Herrkurm> sudo apt-get install j2re
<Mysta> hello, does nano have syntax highlighting?
<ic56> Pf123: during the Ubuntu install process, when it comes time to partition the harddrives, did you use manual or automatic partitioning?
<bernard__> jason do you know?
<Das-Herrkurm> bernard__:  open your console and type sudo apt-get install j2re
<hollywoodb> Mysta: no
<Pf123> it doesnt let me select automatic, only manual
<kman> I use ndiswrapper to load an ms driver for my wifi card. problem: when booting with the card nothing happens after i login (i see the background and nothing happens) if on the other hand i boot without the card ubuntu loads ok (then i plug the wifi nic in and restart netwroking services and all is OK)
<_jason> bernard__: ubotu should have sent you a private message with the information, be sure to type back to ubotu and say 'javadebs' for more information
<CaBlGuY> !tell me about updates
<Mysta> hollywoodb: thanks, what about vi?
<bernard__> tanks
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> hi
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> i copied greek filenames from ntfs partitioons to extt3
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> but they look like this
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> ???????.txt
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> why?
<Das-Herrkurm> ubotu is a bot, am i right? :D
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Das-Herrkurm
<Pf123> look, what i do is select language, where im from, heybaord...they it starts detecting everything
<ic56> Pf123: good, manual gives flexibility. Now, what drive name does the partitioning screen display?  hda? hdb?
<_jason> nikosgr: do not paste please and refrain from using enter as punctuation.  Thanks
<[itrebal] > i'm trying to install SSL libraries for compiling gaim-2.0.0-dev beta2 (3 maybe?) and during the configure process it cannot find them, i've tried installing several things related to it but i've not found what exactly i need, any ideas?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Das-Herrkurm about yourself
<Pf123> well, after i select manual
<Olde_Harold> brb...........need a coffee
<scifi> pls someone ?
<_jason> [itrebal] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileGaim?highlight=%28gaim%29
<carsten> Sorry, I am really not sure. Is this a "valid" Upstream Version Freeze exception  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gramps/+bug/42270     I just filed it but am not sure...
<Pf123> it says "Configure software RAID""Configure the logical volume manager""guided partitioning""help on partitioning"
<nikosgr> ?
<axisys> xsane scan does not recognize my scanner
<_jason> scifi: what do you mean?
<Pf123> and undo changes to partitions, also finish partitining and write changes to disk
<scifi> how do i update to gnome 2.14?
<_jason> scifi: gnome2.14 is available only in dapper
<scifi> hmmm :*(
<ic56> Pf123: it's skipping a step because it thinks it's already been done.
<Pf123> when i had my 250gb harddrive plugged it, i believe it was on that list to select it...my 80gb does not show up
<nikosgr> why cant i se greek in kosole?
<Pf123> so should I click go back?
<arrick> [itrebal] , you need to change your name to something easier to type
<Pf123> I click go back, and the step before that says detect hardware
<[itrebal] > arrick: sorry, i'm a tor user and its... banned for this channel so i'm using an alternate nick
<ic56> Pf123: clicking back won't solve it, rebooting would but, presumably you've tried that already
<Olde_Harold> i'm just about ready to scream at macromedia flash player downloads
<Pf123> yes, tried it multiple times :\
<_jason> Olde_Harold: hmm? what's happening?
<Olde_Harold> won't download
<|lostbyte|> That sexy boot screen, which file decides it, GRUB ?
<arrick> I need to configure my ubuntu/apache2 server with M$ Frontpage 2002 Extension support, and any help would be appreciated. The Sarge directions dont work
<ChangerOfSea> Seveas: hey.. its taking even longer now
<Olde_Harold> says download not available
<ChangerOfSea> Seveas: is there a way i can totally reset that configuration
<Pf123> so, does ubuntu just hate my harddrive? and i should stick to windows, or what?
<KenSentMe> Olde_Harold, where is it trying to download from, what url?
<Seveas> ChangerOfSea, rm ~/.gnome2/session
<Olde_Harold> yes
<kronoz> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ic56> Pf123: It's been a while since I've seen that menu so before we spend time hacking around, are you sure there's no drive mentioned on that screen (like hda, or hdb) and no mention of edit partitions, manual editing, anything like that?
<Pf123> none
<scifi> Jimmey_: the only icons in d3a i dont like are the up, reload and home icons in nautilus toolbar
<KenSentMe> Olde_Harold, yes what?
<Pf123> there is if i plug in my 250gb harddrive, but i wish to not format that one
<Olde_Harold> ftdownload.macromedia.com
<KenSentMe> try download.macromedia.com
<KenSentMe> Olde_Harold, had that problem too and this url worked
<KenSentMe> think it worked :)
<ic56> Pf123: hmmm.  Connect your 250G harddrive and let's start from there.  It will be easier and it's where we want to end up anyway -- you don't want to have to unplug it every time you boot :-)
<kbrooks> [itrebal] : !!!
<Pf123> ok
<gui> ae galera blz?
<[itrebal] > hey kbrooks!
<corey> Pf123, your problem is probably cause your 250gb is primary and it cant find it if its not plugged in
<gui> to tentando desmontar um ipod mas ta dando o seguinte erro
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> [itrebal] : you on gaim? thats odd. :-P
<gui> eject: unable to eject, las erro Arguemnto invlido
<ChangerOfSea> Seveas: thank you
<Pf123> i switched the jumpers, the 80 should be primary
<itrebal|tor> kbrooks: whys that :)
<ic56> Pf123: wow. how will windows boot if it's disk isn't primary?
<kbrooks> itrebal|tor: because i heard gaim had a sucky irc client :P j/k
<Pf123> i jsut planned to switch jumpers all the time :|
<corey> or you can use a thing called grub Pf123  :)
<itrebal|tor> kbrooks: it *is* a sucky IRC client, but i use a ton of other protocols
<Pf123> yea, but if i cant install ubuntu, theres no point in grub :\
<ic56> Pf123: bad idea.  Both your drives are IDE right?
<Pf123> 250gb is sata, 80gb is ide
<ic56> Pf123: let me ask around a minute.
<Pf123> im starting it up now, 250 in primary, and 80 in the other one
<xerophyte> is there any replacement for the atalk on linux to share the file with mac os boxes ??
<anthony> I have problems installing my NVIDIA driver. When I enable it my screen goes blank and stays there
<Pf123> Yea, Erase entire disk: SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) - 250.1 GB ATA WDC WD2500J
<ic56> Are there any gotchas with SATA drives in Ubuntu and do they cooperate with IDE drives on the same bus?
<Pf123> Erase entire disk and use LVM.....
<Pf123> it sees my 250, not my 80
<scifi> anyway of renaming mounted ntfs drives on the desktop? ive tried ntfsprogs, but didnt work, gparted has a disklabler but it involves erasing all data on the disk. any other options ?
<carthik> ic56, same bus?
<anthony> can anyone help me pls? I have problems installing my driver nvidia
<ic56> Pf123: is there a manually edit partitions option?
<Pf123> yes
<ic56> carthik: yes, same bus
<_jason> anthony: are you following the wiki?
<carthik> ic56, i have a sata drive and an ide drive - but dunno if they are on the same bus... dont remember.
<anthony> yes I am
<ic56> Pf123: take the manual option
<Pf123> my 250gb is partitioned...i click the manual option
<Pf123> it shows my 3 partitions from teh 250, does not show my 80
<ic56> Pf123: what are their drive names? hda? hdc?
<_jason> anthony: what card are you on and what step are you on?
<anthony> _jason: yes I followed it exactly
<ic56> carthik: what are their drive names? hda? hdc?
<_jason> anthony: I mean: what card do you have?
<anthony> Close all your applications, then press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace to restart the X server. If you see an nVidia
<ic56> Pf123: what exactly was the name of the manual option?
<carthik> ic56, there's hda db and dc
<anthony> Geforce 6200
<_jason> anthony: k, what part of the wiki do you get up to?
<Pf123> drives are called /media/sda1, sda2, sda3
<anthony> step 16
<ic56> carthik: do you know which is the SATA and which the IDE?  Presumably the 3rd is your CDROM?
<Pf123> i think it was manually partition tables or something similar
<axisys> !xsane
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, axisys
<scifi> anyway of renaming mounted ntfs drives on the desktop? ive tried ntfsprogs, but didnt work, gparted has a disklabler but it involves erasing all data on the disk. any other options ?
<ic56> Pf123: please go back and tell me exactly what the name was.  It's been a while so I need you to refresh my memory and we don't want to make a mistake here.
<Pf123> ill restart again :p
<Pf123> give me a minute
<anthony> _jason: Step 16...
<ic56> scifi: by renaming you mean having them be mounted elsewhere?
<_jason> anthony: ok, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , choose 'nv' as the video and lets see if we can figure out what went wrong once we get you back to X
<capiCrimm> is there any way to change where Desktop points too. That is I'd prefer to use $HOME instead.
<carthik> ic56, that's my desktop - sorry can't help right now
<Pf123> it says "Manually edit partition table"
<scifi> ic56: no i mean i want to change the name from hdb1 to NTFSMediaDrive or something like that
<carthik> capiCrimm, use the gconf editor to enable desktop_is_home in nautilus
<anthony> it tells me must login as root
<_jason> anthony: yes, sorry it's: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ic56> scifi: where do you see "hdb1"?  It appears in many places.  It can be changed in some places but not in all places.
<munzir> Hi, I installed dapper 32 in amd64 as chroot. uname -a shows 2.6.15-21-amd64-k8 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 21 16:47:57 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux, isn't this 64-bit?
<capiCrimm> carthik, got it thanks
<carthik> capiCrimm, i love that setting :)
<scifi> ic56: its in nautilus, in places and on the desktop
<carthik> capiCrimm, also, if you create a dir called "Documents" then a bookmark for that is automatically created. Which is another crowd favorite around my house
<ic56> carthik: from a command line, type: dmesg  |grep hd.:   The output should refresh your memory
<carthik> ic56, like I said that is on  my desktop which is geographically distant now :)
<Pf123> ic56, be right back
<ic56> scifi: yes, the drive "name" can be changed in those places.  You have 2 options: either mounted at a different mountpoint or else create a symbolic link by a different name to that mount point.
<tjcracker> is the installer fix all that is new in beta 2
<Orunitia> Is there a partitioner that will create an ntfs partition?
<ic56> carthik: oh, I see. oh well.  BTW, the SATA drive is treated as SCSI eh?
<scifi> ic56: ive tried symbolic links, but the default desktop links stay there as well, they cant be deleted
<Wolvenhaven> !mounting
<ubotu> Wolvenhaven: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<carthik> I am not sure it it was hdc or sdc ic56
<Pf|BRB> back
<ic56> carthik: ok, thanks.
<anthony> _jason: k did that
<_jason> anthony: ok, so now you are in X?
<sciyoshi> you can use fdisk to make a partition and mkfs.ntfs to make the filesystem on it
<anthony> jason_: it quit automatic and returned to terminal
<Wolvenhaven> how do i make my ntfs(windows) drive show up on ubuntu
<unen> anyone in here use cedega or other transgaming software?
<ic56> scifi: ok then, you prefer to mount at a different mount point.  Call on me when I'm done w/ carthik, if someone else hasn't helped you by then.
<_jason> anthony: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<sciyoshi> yea cedega
<Pf123> i got a feeling i might just stick to windows :\
<Wolvenhaven> lol
<unen> sciyoshi: whatcha play on it, jc?
<Wolvenhaven> im feeling that way too
<sciyoshi> c+c generals mostly :-)
<anthony> _jason: k did that
<sciyoshi> except network doesnt work, so i just switch to win for that
<Wolvenhaven> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<_jason> anthony: ok, and X started fine?
<unen> sciyoshi: hmm... has it worked well from ur experiences?
<ic56> Pf123: ok, so you click on manual editing and only one drive is listed.  What is it's name again?
<anthony> _jason: think so
<Pf123> media/sda1, sda1, sda3
<scifi> ic56: a different mount pnt i dont understand, i mounted them in /media, but the desktop icons were created automatically.
<_jason> anthony: umm are you at the login screen?
<Pf123> its my 250gb partitioned into 3
<sciyoshi> better than vanilla wine
<sciyoshi> :-)
<sciyoshi> more support for directx i think
<anthony> _jason: no in GNOME
<unen> sciyoshi: so would u recommend it over a dual boot?
<anthony> normal use
<carthik> scifi, is that a fat32 drive that you want to change the label for? In any case, you can write a custom udev rule to have it mount at the same mount points. If it is a fat32 drive, you can change the volume label using mtools. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/index.php?s=mtools
<ic56> busy now, scifi, ask me later or ask others.
<_jason> anthony: k, what does 'uname -r' say?
<sciyoshi> meh, it depends what games you want to play
<sciyoshi> what are you thinking about?
<scifi> carthik: its an ntfs
<mike10> hello guys can anybody help read my sd cards?
<anthony> _jason: im new to linux, how do I check?
<mike10> i have a laptop ibm x40
<unen> sciyoshi: mostly bf42, bf2, wow, and oblivion, civ4, among others
<ic56> Pf123: I'm thinking having both of them on the same bus may be a problem.
<_jason> anthony: applications > accessories > terminal
<_jason> uname -r is just a command
<Pf123> yes, but unplugging my sata still doesnt make it show up
<anthony> k
<anthony> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<ic56> Pf123: did you get around to checking your BIOS?  Did it recognize both as primary & slave on the same bus?
<anthony> _jason: it says
<anthony> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<sciyoshi> hmm, i know wow and civ4 are supported, but it might take tweaking
<carthik> scifi, easiest way: change the volume label for that drive in Windows (using windows). The next time you mount it, it will show up with that label (/medi/LABEL)
<Pf123> yes
<Pf123> right now, i switched the jumpers back..250 is primary, 80 is slav
<Pf123> it works perfect with windows :\
<scifi> hmmm
<_jason> is linux-restricted-modules-386 the proper package for a 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic kernel?
<unen> sciyoshi: damn... well, thats part of why i got into linux, to be on the frontier... so if it takes tweaking, then tweaking ill do!
<sciyoshi> haha
<ic56> Pf123: hmmm, you unplugged the SATA, and changed the jumpers on the IDE, remembered to connect both the power cord and the IDE ribbon cable to the IDE drive, and Ubuntu install still didn't see it?
<Pf123> yes
<unen> WHO WANTS TO SEE MORE GAMES NATIVE TO LINUX!
<_jason> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<ic56> Pf123: and your BIOS *did* recognize it?
<scifi> ME unen
<Pf123> yes
<anthony> 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic
<GigaClon> me too unen
<_jason> anthony: ok, let's assume it is... did you install linux-restricted-modules-386?
<Pf123> if it to boot from harddrive, winxp will boot off the 80gb...but i want to reformat it, and get ubuntu on the 80
<Nick_Hill> DAPPA bug: install not booting with i810 chipset. Is this a known bug/ where should I report it?
<ic56> Pf123: like, you went in the auto-detect disks BIOS config option and you walked through it trying to detect each of the 4 drives?
<unen> soon, soon the world will free itself from the chains of windows tyranny
<anthony> I could;t find it
<Pf123> that? no
<anthony> there wasnt any
<Pf123> bios just shows that my 80 would be in primary, i have no idea what you talked about there :S
<_jason> anthony: ah that explains it, you need to enable the restricted repo, I'll send you a link in a second on how to do that
<_jason> ubotu: tell anthony about repos
<mike10> hay anybody help read my sd cards on my laptop card reader?
<bcof> anybody have experience dual booting off an external hd?
<anthony> tnx
<anthony> ill try it
<_jason> anthony: continue from step 11 in the guide once you install it
<ic56> Pf123: bios showing it as primary doesn't prove the BIOS detected it.  It just means you manually told the BIOS it's there and the BIOS believed you.
<Zarephath> I need to copy a small file to my ntfs partition...(yes I know this is risky)...I added umask=0222 and I can access the drive..but I still see the little lock icon on the hard drive folder?
<Selophane> rob, u around?
<anthony> if I have problems I tell you later...tnx
<Nick_Hill> Given that I can;t file a bug with malone for a pre-install bug, where should I send it?
<_jason> anthony: k
<Nick_Hill> ..With Dappa
<spectei> hey all, this is probably a really easy question but how do you get the libdvdcss pacakage ?
<spectei> *package
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ic56> Pf123: reboot, go into the BIOS config menu, and, what brand of BIOS do you have?
<Pf123> the harddrive is there, i can see it :p
<spectei> thanks
<jakl> where can i find a list of latest repositories for ubuntu^
<jakl> ?
<Pf123> via technologies
<ic56> Pf123: very cute :-)
<HunterZ> hi, in the amd64 ubuntu dapper have wmv codec?
<ic56> Pf123: ok, does the menu have one or two columns?
<Zarephath> jackl: easyubuntu
<Pf123> 2 columns
<bcof> where should I look for help with a broken GRUB?
<_jason> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Zarephath> !tell HunterZ about restricted
<Nick_Hill> bcof, have you tried grub-install ?
<ic56> Pf123: look in the right column.  Is there something about "detect drives"?
<Pf123> nope
<bcof> i installed it as part of the usual ubuntu instalation
<Zarephath> HunterZ: Read through that page and you'll have your answer :-)
<Pf123> should i go into advanced bios features?
<mike10> anybody help read my sd cards on my laptop card reader?
<grimboy> Hmm... aparantly I ought to have the file /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile from python, but I don't
<ic56> Pf123: not advanced features
<HunterZ> ok thx
<slavik> what calender program can I use?
<bcof> and then when i rebooted to continue the install, i get grub errors and i cant run windows or ubuntu
<ic56> Pf123: let's walk through them.  this will get long winded so let's switch to a private channel.  How's #ic56?
<_jason> slavik: evolution?
<Nick_Hill> Where should I file pre-install bugs for Dappa?
<Pf123> sure
<slavik> _jason: without setting up email and such
<Zarephath> Nick_Hill: Ask in #ubuntu+1 that is for Dapper questions
<roryy> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<_jason> slavik: you can just use the calendar feature, that's all I use it for
<Nick_Hill> Zarephath, Thanks
<_jason> slavik: actually I use calendar.google.com and tell evolution to sync up with it
<Zarephath> Nick_Hill: np
<slavik> k
<bcof> Nick_Hill: did you say you knew something about grubs?
<mba> hey im new at ubuntu... how do i download codecs so i can do my music?
<Nick_Hill> bcof, yes
<Zarephath> mba: Check this out
<_jason> ubotu: tell mba about multimedia
<Zarephath> !tell mba about restricted
<_jason> ubotu: tell mba about mp3
<unen> wait, is there an mp3 codec for linux?
<bcof> where would you advise I look to learn how to fix it?
<polpak> unen: yes
<Selophane> anyone here install ubuntu/kubuntu on a Compaq Presario M2000 series (M2010CA to be exact) with any success?
<polpak> !tell unen about restricted
<Selophane> i can't get the dang thing to stop freezing upon loading x-interface
<grimboy> Hmm... aparantly I ought to have the file /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile from python, but I don't. Can anyone help? What package would I need to get to get this file?
<unen> polpak: haha, ur quite a help... is it the one in automatix?
<polpak> unen: no idea, I don't use automatix
<Manifold> Jeez, so many people.
<unen> polpak: hokie dokie
<Plouj> this seems out of date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Flash#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<Selophane> i got the system to successfully boot a total of 1 times
<gnomefreak> Plouj: why do you say that?
<Plouj> where else can I download the w32codecs?
<Plouj> gnomefreak: cuz when I try the wget command it says no such file
<gnomefreak> Plouj: are you on 64bit kernel?
<bcof> whats the difference between a GRUB and a LILO?
<Plouj> no
<slavik> bcof: grub is more recent I think
<Plouj> plain 'ol 32bit system
<capiCrimm> bconf, grub is a little pretties(GUI)
<_jason> Plouj: works for me
<gnomefreak> Plouj: the repo maybe being worked on
<bcof> so you don't need both grub and lilo to install ubuntu?
<ProN00b> ok, according to kernel logs, my webcam seems to have been detected, how can i get a test picture ?
<Manifold> Nope.
<gnomefreak> i did it 2 days ago and worked here too
<gnomefreak> bcof: no
<_jason> Plouj: I'll dcc it to you if you want but I just downloaded it
<Shigutso> where can I find a DLL pack for Wine? Does this exist?
<DaSkreech> Did someone ban wubrgamer?
<grimboy> \q
<bcof> is there anything I can do if the grub keeps havng errors when i start the computer, and won't load an operating system?
<DaSkreech> He's sorry for his sins and would like to be admitted in the clan of #ubuntu again
<arrick> rewrite the grub
<bcof> by reinstalling?
<arrick> just rewrite it
<Plouj> _jason: don't bother, thanks. It appears that I typed it wrong.
<bcof> i'm not sure what that entails
<arrick> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Shigutso> where can I find a DLL pack for Wine? Does this exist?
<devscott-laptop> !lsmod
<ubotu> devscott-laptop: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !wine
<produkt> where can I find linux-headers-2.6.15-20-386???
<bcof> thank you, i'll try that
<arrick> !wine
<Manifold> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<steffi> anyone has gxine 0.5.6 installed?
<anthony> _jason
<parlament> can i try xfce and if i don't like it just deinstall it again?
<_jason> ubotu: tell steffi about anyone
<_jason> anthony: hi
<anthony> i did that step and they didnt show up yet
<Shigutso> where can I find a DLL Pack for Wine?
<Apostle^> can anyone here help me with bluetooth
<polpak> Shigutso: dll's for what?
<_jason> anthony: please do this 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', then copy and paste the contents of that file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link after you post it
<gnomefreak> Shigutso: the exe should have the dll's needed for the app in it already
<gnomefreak> if not windows needs to look over their freindliness
<Shigutso> polpak, for programs... like my Photoshop 7 is asking for AGM.dll... but it already exists in its folder...
<Shigutso> gnomefreak, i don't think so :/
<polpak> Shigutso: perhaps you need to change the working directory when you run the program then?
<_jason> can someone tell me what the proper linux-restricted-* package is needed to enable the nvidia drivers on a 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic kernel?
<Apostle^> can somone help me with bluetooth please, my headset refuses to work, it says pairing not allowed on ubuntu
<iceman> ok, anyone know how to mount a UNIX harddrive for read/Write from the live cd ?
<mfatih> hi everybody
<slavik> hmm, I connected my pda to my laptop, how do I pair it and such?
<scenestar> hey hey
<zith> is there a good way to have one of my computers' sound output to act as a sound card to other computers so i can play music over the network?
<iceman> How to Mount this harddrive in READ?WRITE for modify ability
<gnomefreak> _jason: sorry i have never used 64 bit but should be in synaptic
<scenestar> i wrote a script that automatically installs all windows fonts for users
<Apostle^> can somone help me with bluetooth please, my headset refuses to work, it says pairing not allowed on ubuntu
<r0xoR> why would my screen resolution switch to 640x480 when i go to Applications->System Tools->New Login
<scenestar> can someone help me find some space to host the fonts and the script?
<deefzi> how can i get wmv-videos working :-/
<Plouj> Apostle^: repeating your question isn't going to help you
<scenestar> deefzi w32codecs
<r0xoR> i've got my resolution set at 1600x1200 but when i go to New Login, the resolution for both GDM and the new login itself are set to 640x480
<Tedd> deefzi, have you tried w32codecs
<_jason> gnomefreak: hmm, trying to help anthony figure it out
<mfatih> i have a problem with expresso
<r0xoR> i went to the screen resolution panel on the new login but the only choice it has is 640x480
<deefzi> scenestar & Tedd, yes.
<r0xoR> anyone have any ideas?
<Tedd> hm
<dli> r0xoR, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> ok _jason one min i think i have something on that
<r0xoR> dli, ok and what will that do?
<r0xoR> dli, i did recompile my kernel from scratch, but i don't think that should have anything to do with it...
<rem__> how do you detect a wifi pcmcia card when its not detected automatically ... ?
<rem__> yes its compatible ..
<dli> rem__, what's the card?
<mba> i really suck at this...  can i download codecs for the torren movieplayer?
<slavik> how do I access my PDA?
<rem__> surecom
<slavik> it's connected and configured according to dmesg
<gnomefreak> _jason: maybe linux-restricted-modules-k8???
<mirak> hi
<mfatih> i have a problem with expresso. the problem is grub..
<mfatih> i can try to mount my disk & chroot to my base partition. my disk is hda but grub-install return this error `/dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.`
<mfatih> how can i fix this grub problem :(
<gnomefreak> _jason: assuming k8 is the only 64 bit kernel
<scenestar> ok
<_jason> gnomefreak: I'm going to go with linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic .  I was using apt-cache but amd64 packages don't show up there, so I went to packages.ubuntu.com :P
<scenestar> so i see noone is any good to me here
<scenestar> have fun noobies
<rem__> rt 2500 chipset, surecom ep-9428-g pcmcia wifi card
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<dli> rem__, you have pcmcia detected? "lsmod"
<iceman> Help please, how to mount a UNIX "OPENSTEP" harddrive from the live cd ... i need read write access ... PLease
<bruceleen> buonasera a tutti
<r0xoR> dli, so you're saying the problem is somewhere in my xorg.conf?
<dli> r0xoR, yes
<r0xoR> dli, i don't see why i should need to re-set up the mouse and keyboard and stuff and all that...
<mythica> hi guys
<mythica> how would i go about installing my Sunix Pci to PC Card adapter?
<mythica> I assume I need drivers for it?
<r0xoR> dli, got any idea what part of my xorg.conf isn't configured correctly?
<hrach> q
<Rhisc> hey
<Blissex> mythica: either they are already in the kernel or ad luck.
<jakobjs> anyone else having this problem with Dapper Beta2 + Xgl CVS (using beerorkid.com rep) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=972093#post972093
<Blissex> mythica: hope that it uses the same PCMCIA chipset that most laptops use.
<Blissex> mythica: in that case the drivers are already in the kernel.
<jakobjs> I can't install xserver-xgl cos it conflicts with the base package :(
<Blissex> jakobjs: you are lucky :-).
<mythica> ok
<jakobjs> blissex: lucky?
<mythica> *ulp*
<mythica> otherwise im screwed?
<Blissex> mythica: most likely...
<iceman> Command line from live cd to mount a UNIX harddrive ? PLease ?
<Blissex> mythica: but try :-). Make sure you use 'lspci' to check the type of chipset.
<jakobjs> blissex: what do u mean?
<r0xoR> dli, http://pastebin.com/691080
<MisterN> re
<r0xoR> dli, that's my current xorg.conf
<r0xoR> everything looks just fine to me
<Blissex> jakobjs: the package system is preventing you from installing unreliable bleeding edge pointless glitzy stuff :-)
<mythica> hmm
<mythica> dont see anything under lspci that could be it...
<Blissex> iceman: 'man 8 mount' or something like 'mount -t auto /dev/hdaN /mnt/hdaN'
<r0xoR> i honestly don't see how reconfiguring xorg.conf is going to solve my problem... i don't need a gui tool to understand my xorg.conf ...
<immolo> Blissex, but eyes need candy too
<r0xoR> i'd rather understand the actual problem
<Blissex> immolo: for eye candy I prefer HorOrNot.com :-)
<hrach> Hallo, can I install  original driver from NVIDIA to Dapper?
<dli> hrach, "original"?
<r0xoR> ie, if running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg *will* solve my problem then *why* does it solve the problem? and why can't i just add or change what i need to by hand
<Blissex> hrach: probably, not necessarily a good idea.
<sword-> mplayer tends to slow down when i move a window in the background
<sword-> how do i resolve that
<r0xoR> hrach, easyubunty
<r0xoR> hrach, easyubuntu, sry
<Blissex> r0xoR: wait a moment, whats your problem?
<sword-> for example if a firefox page is loading, mplayer will slow down
<hrach> Blissex, why not good idea?
<dli> sword-, mplayer video window to background?
<bbrazil> sword-: turn on frame skipping
<r0xoR> Blissex, upon Applications->System Tools->New Login the resolution of my screen gets switched to 640x480 when GDM comes on
<hrach> it works on debian well
<Bilange> anyone has some experience with TV Tuners under ubuntu?
<bbrazil> sword-: I think it's "s"
<sword-> dli, it just skips etc
<sword-> bbrazil, ?
<_jason> sword-: you could try give it a lower nice value?
<sword-> let me check
<r0xoR> Blissex, my current resolution is set at 1600x1200 and it's running there quite nicely
<sword-> i'm using kubuntu
<iceman> wow colse to mountiging ... "you must specify the file system type ?
<r0xoR> Blissex, this didn't happen last time i installed ubuntu
<bbrazil> sword-: frameskipping means it won't try to render every frame, it'll skip them to keep up time wise
<Blissex> r0xoR: it would be more interesting to see the log -- also more details as to the system, like card and number of screens etc.
<r0xoR> Blissex, but i have recompiled my kernel from scratch... so that *might* have something to do with it, though my my machine runs my personal login at 1600x1200 it doesn't make sense why it would switch to 640x480
<iceman> Blissex tried to mount, but it says i must specify the file system type
<r0xoR> Blissex, http://pastebin.com/691080
<r0xoR> my current xorg.conf
<Blissex> iceman: so specify it...
<r0xoR> Blissex, where are the logs i should be looking at?
<sword-> bbrazil, i don't see that option
<sword-> all i see is
<Blissex> r0xoR: I had a look at it, the log would be more interesting... '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<iceman> Blissix ? im still a newb at command line
<sword-> enable double buffering, enable direct rendering, enable frame droppng
<arrick> hey Blissex whats up
<bbrazil> sword-: I've never actually using the gui, only the cli for mplayer
<Talisker> hello, I have a .deb file which should be installed. dpkg install foo.deb should work, but it doesn't
<arrick> hey nickrud you there?
<Talisker> The damn thing asks me for options and shit
<Blissex> iceman: well, I don't know what type of filesystem you are trying to mount.
<arrick> anyone here ever see this computer before at this site?
<arrick> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2000/7/new_macs.html
<dli> sword-, using -vo xv ?
<ubijtsa> Talisker: try dpkg -i package.deb
<iceman> Blissex its "bsd" unix based .... Openstep... filesysystem ...
<r0xoR> Blissex, xorg log file: http://pastebin.com/691091
<Talisker> thanks
<HaxoR91> hello there
<Blissex> iceman: BSD, Linux, OpenStep are all UNIX clones...
<dli> sword-, good idea, try "mplayer" instead "gmplayer"
<HaxoR91> how much is wine cedega?
<ubijtsa> Blissex: for some value of..
<iceman> It's open step filesystem .. openstep installed on the drive ..
<biovore> HaxoR91: subscription based
<HaxoR91> for gaming
<biovore> HaxoR91: I think its lke $30 a month..
<HaxoR91> wow why?
<Blissex> ubijtsa: pretty close to 1 actually -- they are all just about POSIX compliant :-)
<HaxoR91> i want to get steampowered running on ubuntu
<HaxoR91> but cant
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, i thought it was a lot cheaper
<unen> wait
<btaylor5619> Can anyone here help me with the answer to a question?
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, i thought it was like $6
<unen> cedega is $5 a month
<dreamthief> lol
<r0xoR> yeah i thought so
<HaxoR91> really?
<unen> yeah
<biovore> HaxoR91: its subscription.. for 3 months or something like, where you get all the updates and all
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, i'm pretty sure yeah
<dreamthief> yes, it's only 5$
<unen> but its debatable whether its better than just a dual boot with windows
<HaxoR91> can you send me a link pleasE?
<r0xoR> cedega.com
<biovore> www.transgamming.com
<unen> www.transgaming.com
<dreamthief> ^^
<iceman> Blissex how to mount "openstep" harddrive for read / write ?
<arrick> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Blissex> iceman: probably not possible in read-write, probably possible only read-only.
<iceman> Blissex ... well worthe trying ...
<Blissex> iceman: also, usually BSD based systems use a different partitioning scheme from PC based ones, so perhaps you need to take that into account too.
<btaylor5619> Is it possible to add a software source, outside those known to Ubuntu, to the Synaptic Package Manager?
<Blissex> iceman: but try with '-t ufs'
<dli> icewan openstep uses ufs
<iceman> Blissex it's OpenStep installed to a PC .. INTEL
<r0xoR> Blissex, so how interesting is that xorg log? cuz i can't really make heads nor tails of it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> btaylor5619: yes, just add the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blissex> iceman: same...
<btaylor5619> Right.  I'll see what I can find.
<mythica> how would i find the chipset type of my pci > pcmcia card?
<biovore> UFS is real only on linux :-/
<Blissex> r0xoR: it is OK, it would be better if there was the GDM event in it.
<r0xoR> the gdm event... ok how do i find that?
<biovore> iceman: there is now write support for UFS on linux
<biovore> (no)
<Blissex> r0xoR: are you sure it is not GDM that resets the screen size?
<Rhisc> mythica: i think it lpci
<Rhisc> mythica: not sur though
<r0xoR> Blissex, i'm not sure of anything at the moment that's why i'm asking you guys
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lspci
<Rhisc> how do you run executables from a condole wondow?
<r0xoR> Rhisc, ./exename
<Blissex> r0xoR: well, the idea as to the event would be to get the log of an X session in which the resizing happened.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Rhisc: type in their path
<dreamthief> oh my god - this irc client is really ugly *uargh*
<RossH> xchat gnome
<RossH> yes it is
<HaxoR91> do you need credit card?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/path/paths/
* biovore uses kvirc3
<iceman> Blissex /mnt/hdaN does not exist ...
<dreamthief> yes it's ugly like hell
<Rhisc> thanks
<Blissex> iceman: you have to use the right name, that was an example./
<Rhisc> dreamthief,: what are you using?
<r0xoR> Blissex, ok so as i asked before... where do i find said logs
<dreamthief> xchat gnome *lol*
<Blissex> r0xoR: same name.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> irssi, fullscreen ^_^
<Rhisc> xchat isnt bad
<r0xoR> Blissex, ? lol same name as...
<Rhisc> you just gotta configure it
<HaxoR91> do i have to pay for cedega with credit card?
<RossH> xchat rocks....xchat gnome sucks
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, iirc... yes
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, unless you want to wait a week for a check in the snail mail
<HaxoR91> i dont have credit card though
<HaxoR91> no
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, paypal account?
<HaxoR91> can't i run steam and half life on the latest wine?
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, doubt it
<HaxoR91> why?
<iceman> Blissex should be hda0 ... :(   "  /mnt/hda0 " does not exist
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, that's what cedega is for
<HaxoR91> aww crap
<Blissex> iceman: thats why I was mentioning the difference between the PC and the BSD way of doing partitions...
<r0xoR> HaxoR91, dude, it's $5, have a friend or family member use their credit card and hand them $5
<Blissex> iceman: try 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' or whatever the disk is.
<dreamthief> I completely switched to ubuntu with aiglx enabled when I accidentally crashed my 55 gig partition one week ago ^^ but sometimes is miss the comfort om some windows-based tools...
<dli> Blissex, since openstep must be open, why no write support for ufs in kernel?
<dreamthief> is --> I
<HaxoR91> i have a sister
<HaxoR91> = \
<HaxoR91> lol
<highvoltage> HaxoR91: is she hot?
<HaxoR91> lol
<HaxoR91> yes
<HaxoR91> i guess
<HaxoR91> = \
<dreamthief> rofl
<highvoltage> is she into ubuntu?
<HaxoR91> NOOO
<r0xoR> !punctuation
<ubotu> Please don't use the enter key as punctuation. It floods the channel, makes your stuff harder to read, and is just downright annoying.
<HaxoR91> she hates linux
<highvoltage> :/
<HaxoR91> =\
<r0xoR> !tell HaxoR91 about punctuation
<highvoltage> why is she batting for the wrong side?
<Blissex> dli: because porting filesystem drivers is hard work actually.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<r0xoR> misfit_toy, hey mang
<dli> Blissex, too bad, I was hoping people to port reiser4 to hurd and bsd
<iceman> Shoot has to be a way to mount this drive ?
<Blissex> dli: it is indeed hard work...
<dli> Blissex, does ubuntu support reiser4 natively? or will?
<Blissex> dli: read-write is the hardest bit, because it involves locking and race conditions.
<Blissex> dli: I have no idea. I personally prefer JFS actually.
<r0xoR> Blissex, so you still haven't told me where my xsession log is...
<dli> Blissex, jfs is good, fast journal replay
<Blissex> r0xoR: not the xsession log, but the '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' in an X session in which you have used GDM.
<dreamthief> what about xfs? *g* I'm using xfs with LVM and it's great *g* adding diskspace on the fly to any partition is not so bad ...
<dli> iceman, install openstep or *BSD
<r0xoR> Blissex, uhhh they're all sessions in which i've used GDM
<r0xoR> that's my display manager
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ZFS all the way =)
<Blissex> dli: I have done fairly extensive filesystem tests and more recently here: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno06-2nd.html#060424
<r0xoR> Blissex, i just used GDM like a few minutes ago before i came in here and asked about the problem i'm having
<Blissex> r0xoR: and it started in 640x480 and you are still using it in 640x480?
<ic56> I right-clicked on the lifesaver icon in the GNOME panel, selected properties, and got the "Launcher properties" window.  I then clicked on the image of the icon and changed the choice of icon from /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/gnome-help.png to the same under 24x24.  I rebooted.  The size of the icon in the panel is the same.  Why?
<iceman> Opensteps installed ... but i want acces to the drive from linux to make some edit's .... do not know vi ... and cant gain a root gui in openstep ...
<r0xoR> Blissex, no i'm back to my login, which is running at 1600x1200
<Blissex> r0xoR: then it is a different X session...
<Nigel-> http://fbi.gov.swellserver.com/drag_net.php
<dli> Blissex, nice benchmark, but no reiser4
<karim> help
<r0xoR> Blissex, ahhh, so where do i find the log for that xsession then
<r0xoR> Blissex, btw, i'm still logged in to the other one
<Blissex> r0xoR: either it is '/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old' or you gotta do it again. If you have two X sessions open at the same time, look at '/var/log/Xorg.1.log'
<r0xoR> Blissex, CTRL-ALT-F7 gives me my login with 1600x1200, and CTRL-ALT-F8 gives me the new login with 640x480
<dli> Blissex, indeed, I use only jfs and reiser4 nowadays, jfs is the second best
<Blissex> r0xoR: then for CTRL-ALT-F8 it is indeed  '/var/log/Xorg.1.log'
<ic56> iceman: what's the problem again?
<r0xoR> Blissex, mmm except i don't have that, i have Xorg.20.log
<r0xoR> and Xorg.0.log
<iceman> how to MOunt a openstep harddrive in linux
<r0xoR> and Xorg.20.log.old and Xorg.0.log.old
<iceman> Mount point /mnt/hda0 does not exist ...
<toni123> Hello
<r0xoR> iceman, mnt /dev/hdx? /some/folder
<Blissex> r0xoR: if you have 'Xorg.20.log' I suspect that you are running some evil experimental server.
<r0xoR> er
<r0xoR> iceman, mount /dev/hdx? /some/folder
<r0xoR> sorry, gotta use the full word
<r0xoR> Blissex? experimental... grrr... the only thing i've done to this box "out of the ordinary" is compile a custom kernel
<toni123> iceman maltese?
<madflying__> hello there
<mathrick> hi, what is devhelp-book-glibc called now?
<madflying__> i installed a cpl of days ago ubuntu...
<madflying__> it is great....but i am trying to change the resolution of my laptop
<crunchyfish> has anyone had a problem with the dapper livecd during setup that says "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit?", and it'll post that error a few times and then finally boot, and as soon as the desktop shows up the pc will either freeze or reboot?
<madflying__> and i couldn t get to work
<madflying__> i have tried to edit the xorg file...but no success
<toni123> i have a problem with kubuntu
<iceman> damit cant find the correct filesystem
<mathrick> madflying__: tried screen resolution applet?
<toni123> *ubuntu
<mathrick> madflying__: system->prefs->screen resolution
<toni123> my graphics go nuts after a few minutes
<madflying__> done that, max resolution is 1024
<ic56> iceman: is this an IBM-compatible class machine?  Is that an IDE harddisk?
<mathrick> madflying__: ah, then you want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I believe
<iceman> ic56 IDe chanel hda0 .. in a AMD motherboard ...
<mathrick> madflying__: don't be scared by the UI
<madflying__> hmmm let me try that....
<toni123> iceman: u maltese?
<mathrick> madflying__: and ignore all choices except the desired resolutions set
<iceman> ?
<ic56> iceman: so, the disk you are trying to mount is /dev/hda ? How do you know?
<madflying__> need to run the cmd as root
<toni123> I meant are you Maltese?
<madflying__> soory
<mathrick> madflying__: that's why I said sudo
<madflying__> missed sudo bit
<iceman> Should be on that channel ... its the primary harddrive in the box ...
<ic56> iceman: ok, if that's the case, what does "fdisk /dev/hda" say?
<ic56> iceman: don't paste fdisk's output here.  Just confirm that the output matches your expectation of what should be on that drive
<iceman> Unable to open /dev/hda
<iceman> not mounted .. ;(
<mythica> does this sound like my pci > pcmcia card:
<mythica> 0000:02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev 81)
<soundray> mythica: it certainly does
<ic56> iceman: fdisk doesn't care about mounting.  It works at the layer below the filesystem.  Unable to open suggests... Wait, you are using Ubuntu right? did you use sudo?
<mythica> cool thanks
<mythica> and that RL5... is the chipset?
<marcelo> hello
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<mythica> does that look like it is installed/detected to you soundray?
<Caminomaster> hello
<iceman> shoot "had the cd accessable other day ... not installed the system, and no access to the harddrive .. :(
<soundray> mythica: the slot is. There is no way to tell whether there is a recognized card in there.
<mathrick> lemme ask again: what is devhelp-book-glibc called now?
<Caminomaster> How can I use a ps2 mouse? Ubuntu don't recognize it
<soundray> mythica: best to open a terminal and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then insert the card.
<toni123> I am very new to linux...never used it..what linux do you suggest easiest to use?
<mythica> cool
<soundray> toni123: Ubuntu. But that's a biased statement ;)
<mathrick> toni123: ubuntu :)
<ayabara> should I use ext2 or ext3 then I format my external hd?
<dekela> Anyone has a good toturial on gfxboot?
<pet_> ext3
<Oceansblue> ?? paths added in .bash_profile not add to $PATH ?? WHY??
<ayabara> pet_: I almost did, but saw that out of a 140GB drive, ext3 took away 10% in overhead
<dekela> Oceansblue: Are you sure they are added to your user profile?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ayabara: Try xfs, then.
<soundray> Oceansblue: it probably adds the paths, but they are overwritten later.
<denix> hi all
<Oceansblue> yes
<Oceansblue> yes but where - it works in.bashrc
<dekela> Hey all
<iceman> ok wrong fs type ... not ufs ?
<denix> somebody already had problems with orinoco / prism2 cards?
<ompaul> ayabara, 14G what does the drive show in >>sudo fdisk -l<< ?
<toni123> Is there any kind of emulator to run Linux on Windows???????
<dekela> I am trying to have my ac97 onboard audio to play 5.1 but when I try it it stops playing my system sounds
<ic56> iceman: has nothing to do with fs type. We're still trying to find the drive.
<mfatih> hi, i have a problem with expresso. expresso says `can2t install grub` but the filesystem is installed to partition. how can i install only grub? i can2t fix this :(
<vook> toni123, cygwin
<Tarantulafudge> gfxboot?
<mathrick> vook: NO
<toni123> ?
<vook> toni123, or vmware
<iceman> it look close at hda ... but cannot read a filesystem type .. thats the error
<ic56> iceman: Can you confirm for me what OS you are running?
<dekela> toni123: vmware, qemu
<denix> toni123: livecd
<mathrick> toni123: disregard that, cygwin's not a serious proposal
<soundray> Oceansblue: it's hard to debug this via IRC. Try inserting statements such as '(date ; echo $PATH) >>/tmp/pathlog' into .bashrc and .bash_profile to determine what happens to the paths.
<dj_baggio> !stat
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dj_baggio
<toni123> whick is the best?
<iceman> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda
<madflying> hello again....tried the sudo dkpg, selected all the higher modes but no luck
<ompaul> toni123, you could use vmware but to be honest the best way to do that would be to run linux and run vmware running windows as the guest
<ayabara> ompaul: I am still in xp. formatting the drive is one of the steps towards my ubuntu life. I thought I'd use partition magic for the formatting.
<Tarantulafudge> whats gfxboot
<Oceansblue> thanks
<vook> mathrick, is running linux on windows a serious proposal?
<Oceansblue> I'll try it.
<mathrick> wait, I misread, sorry
<iceman> I know it's Openstep OS ... I installed it there
<mathrick> vook: the buffer is moving tad too fast
<dekela> vook: ;-)
<vook> kinda defeats the purpose
<ic56> iceman: what OS is running on the system you are using to access the drive?
<denix> so, nobody play with wifi pcmcia?
<toni123> where do I get vmware qemu, cygwin??
<ompaul> ayabara, let the install disk do the formatting
<dekela> ayabara: google is your friend
<marcelo> I have a problem, the screensaver which when it begun to work the pc not work , its is not response to any acction, only turn off the pc
<denix> toni123: www.vmware.com
<denix> etc etc
<ompaul> toni123, vmware.com qemu no idea cygwin is available from redhat
<dekela> ayabara: sorry
<marcelo> how diseable the screensaver, pls
<denix> ;)
<dekela> toni123: google is your friend
<denix> toni123: and what do you think about ask google?
<ompaul> dekela, we dont do google is your friend - don't say anything if you can't be specific in your answer thanks
<toni123> tnx
<dreamthief> marcelo: how do I use my brain? ^^
<iceman> ic56 i know it's openstep ...
<madflying> could it be a prob with the HorizSync	28-51
<madflying> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<vook> toni123, I withdraw my cygwin comment, that is unless you want to use mostly console tools, such as nmap, scripting, etc... always worked fine for me for that purpose
<soundray> marcelo: if the screensaver running right now?
<soundray> marcelo: is the screensaver running right now?
<toni123> tnx a lot guys ;)
<dekela> ompaul: It was an answer to web site searching.. I think people should know to use a search engine
<mfatih> how can i fix my grub?
<ic56> Oceansblue: I'll bet the PATH gets added if you login on a console terminal but not under X.  Am I right?
<dekela> mfatih: whats the problem?
<ompaul> dekela, no do it for them or don't do it at all - give answers you can support they may find dross on there the internet is not always right :-)
<marcelo> not now, but when i will change to other screensaver, only with little display the pc not work
<HymnToLife> !tell mfatih about grub
<toni123> www.microsoft.com/mac/products/ virtualpc/virtualpc.aspx?pid=virtualpc
<toni123> i meant like that
<ayabara> dekela: np :-)
<toni123> vistual pc
<tortoise> is anyone working on better tablet pc support on gnome?
<ompaul> dekela, they could get something that was for an RPM and then where would you be trying to explain this is a apt based distro :)
<ic56> iceman: ok, so you are using openstep, not ubuntu.  I'm not familiar with that OS but I know it's unix like so maybe I can help you.  Do you know how to login as root?
<steffi> I connected a usbdisk, I chown to my username and then I tried to chmod +w coz it's read only.. but it says "read-only" ..how I doit so I have write permition?
<soundray> marcelo: go to System-Preferences-Screensaver and disable it there, or try Blank Screen
<toni123> to run both windows and linux at the same time
<ayabara> ompaul: let the install disk do the formatting even if I'm not installing on that drive?
<dekela> ompaul: np.. I took it to my attention
<Howitzer> Can i actually compile programs from source with the source repo's?
<iceman> ic56 cant get root access in openstep ... not with a gui ... so I want to mount the drive in linux make a few changes in the networking files .. move some files to the drive .. and i'm done in it .. but from the live cd how to mount and read the drive
<dekela> Anyone.. 5.1 in linux.. Is it that hard to achieve?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> iceman: mount -t ufs ufstype=openstep /devpath /mountpath doesn't work?
<DBO> Howitzer, yeah, if you wanted, but I dont see why...
<ic56> iceman: livecd of which OS?
<ProN00b> i am using twinview and if i launch a fullscreen application (like a opengl game or something like that) it goes so the desktop resolution stays the same and the game goes in between the two screens and it has alot of black around it, how do i get it to display on one screen only ?
<soundray> steffi: go to System-Preferences-Removable Drives and enable mount on hotplug. Then plug the drive in while you are logged in. After that, you should have write access.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> iceman: Sorry if I just jump in like that. :)
<Howitzer> DBO, i'm a performancewhore
<mfatih> i`m installing flight6 to my laptop. but grub couldn`t install. expresso returns error. filesystem is installed but i must install grub.. i can`t do it.. how can i fix/install my grub..
<mfatih> my disk name is hda but grub-install or sfsdisk --list /dev/hda is returns errors.
<mfatih> i have mount my root partition & chrooted. i try to run grub-install but it not worked :(
<DBO> dekela, that depends on how you are trying to achieve it
<Howitzer> But Arch is a tad too hard for me
<pet_> what program can I use to monitor my wireless net??
<dekela> DBO: Well.. I have Dapper , With Alsa configured great
<ic56> PuMpErNiCkLe: iceman doesn't know the devpath and mountpath.
<steffi> ok soundray thanx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ic56: ah
<DBO> Howitzer, the precompiled debs perform plenty well =)
<Howitzer> but aren't they modified?
<dekela> DBO: all I want is that xine, Totem anything will be able to play my xvid 5.1 enabled movies
<Howitzer> like, the Firefox packages are hella slow
<DBO> dekela, should play fine with xine
<herbchef> Are there any known issues of Totem crashing when playing Ogg files?
<dekela> DBO: Yes but not 5.1
<iceman> ic56 should be hda0 if i installed ubutu to the drive ir would be the primary drive on ide0
<steffi> soundray, it is already checked
<dekela> DBO: it gives me stereo
<soundray> mfatih: ask dapper-related questions in #ubuntu+1
<DBO> dekela, there is a setting in xine to change it from stereo to 5.1
<soundray> steffi: unplug and plug the drive then.
<dekela> DBO: Tried it got an error
<madflying> i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to get the resolution, even if the xorg file changed i cannot get the setting to change, any suggestion
<ic56> iceman: what OS are your running?  Linux? Debian? Ubuntu?
<steffi> soundray, I mean it was already checked when I connected
<DBO> dekela, what error?
<iceman> I have the Ubuntu live c running ... OPEN step is on the drive installed ...
<iceman> Ubuntu live cd running
<soundray> steffi: when you type 'mount' in a terminal by itself, do you get a line that corresponds to your drive?
<mfatih> hmm
<vook> madflying, have you tried just creating a new xorg.conf file with the "X -configure" command, then adjusting it with the gui tools?
<marcelo> soundray : no its possible doing to disable to the sistem-preference-screensaver, i think that doing it in terminal session ?
<ic56> iceman: boy, it sure took a while to get a straight answer from you.  Ok, Now that we know that you are running the Ubuntu liveCD, we can give you apropriate instructions.
<steffi> soundray, this: usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<ic56> iceman: get a command prompt and type this: dmesg |grep hd.:
<dekela> DBO: "The audio device is not available Please verify if another application is using it"
<herbchef> When Totem crashes, Bug Buddy states that I'm running Snome2.12.1 and that it is older than six months. Is there a more up to date Gnome that's been backported?
<iceman> ic56 i said it ... sorry ... was unclear ...
<herbchef> *Gnome
<soundray> steffi: that's not it. There should be one with /dev/sda1 or similar in it.
<ic56> iceman: how many distinct disks are listed?
#ubuntu 2006-05-06
<DBO> dekela, are you using ALSA or OSS
<dekela> ALSA
<dekela> DBO: Alsa
<DBO> dekela, have you tried making this setting in gxine?
<ole> bye
<dekela> DBO: No lemme try
<ole> quit
<ic56> iceman: don't forget the trailing colon!
<soundray> marcelo: it's hard to understand what you mean. Do you know that there is a #ubuntu-es channel?
<iceman> ic56 2 drives listed IDE1 and IDE0 ... ide0 is the drive i want
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> herbchef, gnome is so embedded if you really want to use gnome 2.14 use the beta, dapper and that conversation takes place in the channel #ubuntu+1 gnome is your desktop but 2.12 is only 7 months old and dapper will not be stable for one month and about 1 day
<ProN00b> i am using twinview and if i launch a fullscreen application (like a opengl game or something like that) it goes so the desktop resolution stays the same and the game goes in between the two screens and it has alot of black around it, how do i get it to display on one screen only ?
<delta> bye
<dekela> DBO: Audio device not available..
<marcelo> thanks soundray, i going to ubuntu-es
<soundray> ProN00b: turn off twinview, or set it to clone mode.
<steffi> w8 soundray because I disconnected, and now I connect again and it doesnt even mount it
<simonpca> plop
<marcelo> and sorry , my english is very poor
<herbchef> ompaul: k, thx. I'll try it. Just seems wierd that Totem would be crashing on an Ogg file. Bug buddy crashes too...
<DBO> dekela, are you playing music or something to that effect?
<belkin> hi all
<ompaul> herbchef, that is not normal
<belkin> need a bit help with samba
<dekela> DBO: None.. Only chatting on Gnome Xchat
<soundray> marcelo: not to worry, come back here if #ubuntu-es is not helpful.
<dekela> DBO: I must say that system sound works
<ProN00b> soundray, i could just turn off one monitor and reboot, but thats not the point, i want it to behave like it is now in desktop mode but fullscreen games should still be only one monitor
<ic56> iceman: ide0 and ide1 are not drives but buses.  Each of these contains 2 drives, for a total of 4.  Look at the lines that begin with hda: or hdc: etc.  How many distinct hdX's are there?
<belkin> i just share my music folder so i can access it from windows ... but it doesnt let me listen to all the music files , only some of them it says " write protected " or to check that the disk is not full
<belkin> any ideea ? i did set writable = yes so what can be wrong ?
<soundray> ProN00b: I take it you've looked at the Twinview doc in the readme in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx ?
<belkin> change the permissions of the directory myself ... or will samba do it for me ?
<DBO> dekela, hmmm, hold please
<dekela> DBO: No Prob.. Thanks
<maerk> i have a problem: I recently installed ubuntu (it took all day!) I'd like to upgrade KDE to 3.5.2, but I can't connect to the internet and the only method of getting data to ubuntu is to download it on a PC then copy it to CD. Is there any way I can upgrade KDE given these restrictions?
<ompaul> herbchef, do file foo.ogg and check out what it thinks it is
<iceman> ic56 3 drives listed ... hda0 hda1 and the cdrom ... exactly whats in the box ... I need hda0 ... hda1 is the fat32 drive ...
<DBO> dekela, can you check and make sure (I know it does, but humor me) /dev/audio actually exists
<herbchef> ompaul, terminal says Ogg Vorbis.
<ic56> iceman: if you are getting output that mentions "hda0" then you did not type the command correctly.  Let's try again.  Type: "dmesg |hda.:" and tell me how many distinct 3-letter hdX's you see.
<ProN00b> soundray, eh, no, whats in there ?
<herbchef> ompaul, It's a file I recorded using "Sound Recorder". Totem will play for a while, then crash.
<ompaul> herbchef, and how any other player?
<dj28> is there an official release date for the next stable version of ubuntu?
<soundray> maerk: do you have no connection at all on the ubuntu box, or a slow one?
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<dekela> DBO:  crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 4 2006-04-30 22:29 /dev/audio
<dj28> thank you
<herbchef> ompaul, I may just let bug buddy sit here for a while, it's not responding, it may just be taking a while to create a bug report.
<herbchef> ompaul, I haven't tried any other player. Have any suggestions?
<ompaul> xmms beep
<soundray> ProN00b: I don't know it by heart, sorry. But it may have some answers for you.
<herbchef> ompaul, k, I'll install xmms and give it a go.
<belkin> any help ?
<ompaul> herbchef, you will need universe you okay with that (I think so but some don't know)
<DBO> dekela, can gxine make sound?
<iceman> hda"WDC AC2850f, ata disk drive
<herbchef> ompaul, Yeah, I have universe right now. Not too familiar with much linux software, but I've heard of xmms before.
<maerk> soundray: my computer (as of today!) is dual boot, and I have a wireless connection. Ubuntu doesn't play nice with the wireless adapter (belkin, USB thingy). This means that ubuntu is completely isolated from the internet, my computer has no other connection.
<ompaul> herbchef, actually I am wrong - its in main,
<ic56> belkin: samba won't change the directory perms for you -- it will pass them on.  So you need to set them right on unix with the chmod command.
<dekela> DBO: Only in stereo
<DBO> dekela, thats noise... hrmmm
<DBO> well down goes another theory
<herbchef> ompaul, ya, I just found it in "Add Applications". I didn't have to "Synaptic".
<ic56> iceman: ok.  So there is exactly *one* harddisk in your system.
<iceman> ic56 4 things come up ... all info one one drive "HDA" ATA , MAX SIZE, SECTORS, Hda Catch size not supported
<belkin> ic56 so what permission do i have to set  chmod 777 ?
<dekela> DBO: This is the only thing I need and linux complete has taken over windoz
<soundray> maerk: have you tried ndiswrapper with the wireless adapter? That's how I made my Belkin work.
<DBO> dekela, well we cant let something this minor stop you
<dekela> DBO: ;-)
<steffi> soundray, when u unplug a usb hd, to plug it again and mount automatically, it needs to let some time off??
<ompaul> herbchef, yet another way to do something :)
<belkin> ic56 i couldnt even listen to the whole music that i share ..only a few of them ...
<dekela> DBO: I am joking.. I actually like challenges
<maerk> soundray: here's where I reveal my complete ignorance of linux, I'm used to nice little checkboxes and the control panel, how do i use ndiswrapper?
<HymnToLife> steffi> did you unmount it before unplugging ?
<soundray> steffi: I'd give it 20 seconds.
<soundray> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<steffi> HymnToLife, it says cannot umount, and unplug it
<iceman> ic56 2 hard drive .. i know i placed them in the system ... IDE 0 Drive 0 is a 854 meg harddrive with OPenstep installed ... Second drive on IDE0 is the CDROM ... Third drive is a 13 gig fat32 drive ... that are the Drives in this system and IDE locations ...
<ic56>  Now, type this: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda".  You will see a table of partitions, beginning with a table header that says "Device  Boot ...".  How many partitions are there?
<btaylor5619> Can someone help me solve a problem I am having with Totem?
<DBO> dekela, in gxine, when you go into the preferences (you may have to enable master of the known universe mode) what does it say for Audio -> Device -> last entry
<ic56> iceman: Now, type this: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda".  You will see a table of partitions, beginning with a table header that says "Device  Boot ...".  How many partitions are there?
<_jason> btaylor5619: state the problem
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<HymnToLife> steffi> if it cannot unmount, I guess it's for a reason
<lynn> anyone have any idea how to fix evolution when the send / recieve button is greyed out
<belkin> ic56 please tell me whats the right permission for it ... i dont even need write permission .. i just want to be able to listen or copy the shared music files
<dekela> DBO: plug:surround51:0
<steffi> HymnToLife, haha bug :)
<btaylor5619> "Totem could not startup. / The video output is in use by another application.  Please close other video applications, or select another video output in the Media Systems Selector."
<btaylor5619> And yet I have no other applications open.
<DBO> dekela, can you change the output to 4.0?
<iceman> ic56 nothing in that list ... live cd has the unmounted .. :)
<maerk> soundray: right... just type "!ndiswrapper" in the command thingy (I'm sorry, I'm a complete newbie :S)
<ic56> iceman: If dmesg showed only one drive, then the Linux kernel detected only 1.
<btaylor5619> So what could be wrong?
<Steve^> I'm trying to configure lirc to use my remote and it says I need the the linux kernel source installed. Which package am I needing for the source?
<ic56> iceman: did fdisk display an error message?
<dekela> DBO: Well I have it on the one before: plug:surround40:0
<DBO> Steve^, "linux-tree"
<CryoTox> I need a program that can burn VCD's does anyone know one?
<iceman> ic56 no drive will list tell i mount them from the live cd
<soundray> maerk: look back to where I said '!ndiswrapper' and read ubotu's response to it. Follow the link.
<ic56> belkin: what is the current permission?  Use "ls -ld <directory>" to find out
<dekela> DBO: Changed it.. Not working as well
<iceman> no list Disk /dev/hda 853 MB
<Steve^> thanks
<iceman> 16 heads
<erUSUL> btaylor5619: maybe xine or mplayer are still arround (if you used them). try 'ps ax | grep xine' (or mplayer)
<belkin> ic56 drwxrwxrwx  227 1000 1000 7152 2006-04-30 17:46
<DBO> dekela, see if you can change it to mono
<iceman> sec ..
<herbchef> ompaul, XMMS played through the entire file without crashing. Thx!
<btaylor5619> under "root"?
<dekela> DBO: Mono and Stereo works
<btaylor5619> "ps ax | grep xine" returned " 9108 pts/0  S+  0:00 grep xine"
<DBO> dekela, what I needed to know, ok, now I know where to start digging
<btaylor5619> and "ps ax | grep mplayer" returned nothing
<ic56> belkin: that means permission 777.  That gives permission to everyone to do anything.  Wierd that windows would be complaining.  You sure you set the SAMBA stuff right?  (can't help you with samba -- no experience)
<iceman> ic56 it list the drive as hda
<Funcan_> Lo all. Anybody know what the gtk dev package is called now?
<erUSUL> btaylor5619: have you used them prior to use totem
<Steve^> DBO, sadly the lirc installer still doesn't think I have the sources installed...
<lynn> anyone have any idea how to fix evolution when the send / recieve button is greyed out
<dekela> DBO: Thank you very much for the effort.. This is why I love the comunity
<btaylor5619> I have not.
<belkin> ic56 yeah hope so
<DBO> dekela, why cant you have an easy question, Im hungry =P
<ompaul> herbchef, :-)
<CryoTox> I need a program that can burn VCD's or SVCD's does anyone know of one?
<Stormx2> Little offtopic: How can i check if a string contains another string in bash/terminal?
<ic56> belkin: sorry I can't help further.
<belkin> ic56 so what permission do i have to set for that dorectory anyway ?
<maerk> oh my goodness, linux is harder than i thought it was!
<ompaul> DBO, now do you use an away message?
<DBO> ompaul, no?
<dekela> DBO: You want an easy one? I am also looking for a good howto on gfxboot
<dekela> DBO: Bonapetite
<ic56> belkin: 755 would be reasonable.  It would give write perm to the directory's owner but not to others.  To get it right, you would need to tell samba to map the unix owner to the windows owner.
<ompaul> DBO, sorry let me rephase this, how do you use an away message? :-)
<DBO> ompaul, in IRC?
<ic56> belkin: but, as a first approximation, settting it 777 ensures the problem isn't with the permissions mapping.  The problem is elsewhere.
<ompaul> DBO its an easy question in irc :)
* DBO steals ompaul's sense of humor... comes away empty handed
<belkin> ic56 well i didnt set samba to use user ... i just set it to share without auth but only local ... so no connection from outside will allow to connect to it
<btaylor5619> Any other possible solutions?
<ic56> iceman: so fdisk doesn't give an error.  It lists the disk as having no partitions?
<belkin> ic56 ok thanks
<_jason> btaylor5619: have you restarted X?
<herbchef> Okay, another question. How do I have a program called "ddclient" run as root automatically on startup?
<iceman> ic56 exactly ... no errors .. drive listed ...
<btaylor5619> so restart the computer, and Totem should work fine?
<ic56> belkin: if samba isn't sharing with other computers... then which is the computer that's unable to read teh files?  You aren't making sense.
<_jason> btaylor5619: no, just X should be sufficient
<btaylor5619> hmmmmmm... how would i do that?
<iceman> now mounting it for read at least ..
<ic56> iceman: Does fdisk display this line: "Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System"?
<lynn> evolution won't send and recieve email
<lynn> any help
<edgardpacheco> hi people
<_jason> btaylor5619: save what you are working on, then press ctrl-alt-backspace
<santi> hi everyone
<btaylor5619> right
<iceman> ic56 yes that lines displayed .. nothing below it
<soundray> herbchef: 'sudo apt-get install ddclient' should arrange that for you
<santi> I need some help with firestarter and NAT
<belkin> ic56 it does share it with other computer ... but there is no risk if i allow to anyone write permission ...
<herbchef> soundray, lol! I'll try it. I downloaded the binary and have been just running it manually...
<Steve^> why is there not a kernel-source-2.16.12 package? That's the kernel I have installed..
<ic56> iceman: ok, maybe there's no partitioning on the drive.  Try this: "sudo fsck /dev/hda".  Do you get an error message or does it make progress?
<edgardpacheco> i have a problem, in the terminal everytime i use aptitude and i try to install a new program, it says "two packages aren't being used and will be deleted" the problem is that those packages are being used by firefox! and if i delete them firefox won't run! what should I do to stop receiving those messages?
<santi> can somebody help me with NAT and networking?
<dli> steffi, I think they changed the name to linux-source
<edgardpacheco> in the past i deleted those packages and firefox didn't start... and now i can't do nothing because those packages will be deleted automatically when i install something new
<ic56> belkin: ah. by local, you meant local network.
<oc15> i need help with mounting my other hdds
<mirak> hi
<dli> Steve^, , I think they changed the name to linux-source
<santi> I need some help to share my connection with another machine
<steffi> dli, huh?
<sambagirl> santi your best place to go for that support is #DNS
<sambagirl> or #networking
<soundray> edgardpacheco: put them on hold (hit H in aptitude)
<dli> steffi, sorry, wrong nick
<santi> i'll try, thanks sambagirl
<sambagirl> your welcome santi
<santi> join #networking
<btaylor5619> _jason, restarting X had no effect; Totem is still giving me the same thing
<mirak> there is a problem with ATI 9600pro and nforce2 chipset, I can't run dri overlay or opengl :-/
<sambagirl> :)
<Steve^> dli, ah that makes sense, thanks
<mirak> with proprietary drivers
<ic56> belkin: well, ask around for samba.
<mirak> it fails
<edgardpacheco> i don't understand
<iceman> ic56 could not find superblock,
<belkin> ic56 yeah..ok thanks man
<iceman> ic56 tried to read it as ext2 filesystem
<_jason> btaylor5619: did it ever work?
<btaylor5619> i have not tried it before today
<edgardpacheco> in aptitude i tiped "sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<edgardpacheco> " and then a lot of things appeared and then it said that 2 packages will be deleted because they are not in use
<soundray> edgardpacheco: you know how you can mark a package for installation by hitting I? In the same way, you can keep a package at the current version by hitting H
<ic56> iceman: did you type the command *exactly* as I told you?
<edgardpacheco> no, i don't know how to mark a package, how do i do that?
<edgardpacheco> what's the code?
<Steff_breezy> hi, there are some weather applets for desklets , is it also possible to get this weather info in a terminal?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: I see, you are using aptitude on the command line.
<ixiion> hello
<oc15> hello i need help with mounting my other hdds
<yrjo> join #ubuntu.fi
<soundray> edgardpacheco: enter aptitude on a command line by itself (no options)
<_jason> btaylor5619: system > preferences > multimedia selector, what does it say for the video stuff?
<edgardpacheco> ok i will try
<CryoTox> What do I do with an .RPM file? How do I install from them?
<ikaruga2099> hello all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CryoTox: Generally, on Ubuntu, you don't - you use .deb files.  If you have to, though, use the 'alien' package.
<Blissex> CryoTox: not usable on Ubuntu. Try the 'alien' program to convert to '.deb'
<soundray> CryoTox: not at all, ideally. Is the software not in the repositories?
<btaylor5619> Default Sink Output: XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)
<btaylor5619> Default Source Input: Video for Linux (v4l)
<ic56> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<iceman> ic56 shoot confusing what info .. yes exact command .. it tries to read e ext2 file system
<ixiion> i have configured my printer with cups a while ago , now i wanted to modify something and he ask me for as login and password , but i never befor got this question ??
<santi> sorry, but nobody asks me in #networking, can somebody give me a hand to share my connection with another computer?
<CryoTox> I'll check
<lutra> anyone know any good ubuntu wallpaper websites ...not gnome-look
<soundray> How do I write data to a file in R?
<ikaruga2099> Just wanted to know if someone could help me setup perl and cgi scripts. (I already have apache running) I just installed the apache perl module, made sure it was enabled, restarted apache, but still no dice
* soundray wonders if anyone is into R statistical computing...
<DBO> dekela, what sound card have you?
<lutra> soundray: you mean save the workspace?
<ic56> santi: don't wait to be asked.  State your question and hopefully someone will take an interest and answer it.
<santi> ok
<_jason> btaylor5619: I'll be back in a few minutes
<soundray> lutra: no, I mean write calculated results to an output file, so I can import them into MySQL
<ic56> santi: that goes for all channels, not just #networking and #ubuntu.
<btaylor5619> In that case, I shall wait.
<lutra> soundray: ah...i've never done that but try #R
<lutra> soundray: R is awesome though, ah?
<dekela> DBO: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
* lutra loves R
<santi> I have 2 machines, one with ubuntu (this one) which has the modem connected, i want to share the connection with the other computer
<soundray> lutra: I searched for a channel like that. How could I have guessed that it's #R... ;)
<santi> if possible i would like it to use dhcp
<soundray> lutra: thank you.
<lutra> soundray: np
<delcoyote> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/ov51x-jpeg-0.5$ sudo mknod /dev/video0 c 81 0   need help with this comand, is it to detect video? how do i detect /dev/video0 ? wich command, trying to get webcam to work, but the howto is in french and im not good at it, thanks
<DBO> dekela, so integrated onto the mobo?
<dekela> DBO: Yes.. Its an Intel D865 Perl Motherboard
<DBO> dekela, ok, thank you for the additional info, back to hold for you
<dekela> DBO: Needless to say it works flawlessly in windows
<DBO> dekela, yes, I am coming to the slow conclusion the issue is somewhere between your driver and the sound cards configuration, Im trying to track it down, but 90% of my unix experience deals with systems that dont even have a monitor
<soundray> delcoyote: mknod should not be necessary. What kind of webcam have you got?
<lutra> anyone know any good ubuntu wallpaper websites ...not gnome-look
<delcoyote> soundray eyetoy from PS2
<AngryElf> lutra, google
<ikaruga2099> lutra: deviantart
<yrjo> join #ubuntu.finnish
<btaylor5619> Completed!
<santi> I have 2 machines, one with ubuntu (this one) which has the modem connected, i want to share the connection with the other computer. Can somebody help me?
<iceman> damit ... freaking live cd ...
<yrjo> q
<ic56> iceman: you still there?
<lutra> AngryElf: there is one website that someone listed yesterday that had some great wallpapers that i can't find via google
<AngryElf> a modem? :(
<lutra> and it's annoying me
<dekela> DBO: I see.. I must add that I tried a forum post suggestion which indicate an addition to the .alsarc config file which made my 5.1 work
<iceman> ic56 rebooting the ubuntu cd ..
<dekela> DBO: But then I lost my system sounds
<delcoyote> getting some errors but im jumping through them little by little, this is like the Grand National
<ikaruga2099> hey all just wanted to know if there was a perl and cgi script w/ apache guide out there somewhere
<DBO> dekela, well that just wont do
<AngryElf> lutra......just google image search then sort by largest size and you'll get a minimum of 1024x768(i think)
<dekela> DBO: I agree
<lutra> AngryElf: i'll give that a shot thanks
<iceman> ic56 basicly it's osx installed on a Intel pc ... OPENSTEP grew to become OSX
<erUSUL> santi: you need to enable ip_masquerading iirc
<santi> how should i do?
<dekela> DBO: This is what linux is still lacking... You need to really know your HW and how every SW module works and configured (In details) to make things work
<ic56> iceman: try this: "sudo mount -o ufstype=openstep -r /dev/hda /mnt".  What do you get?
<soundray> delcoyote: does ubuntu load the ov51x module for you?
<iceman> ic56 i'm going to try a harddrive based linux install and read the drive form there
<ic56> iceman: that won't make a difference.
<delcoyote> no i get that FATAL error
<steffi> soundray, can u tell me, how to add write access to my usb hd?
<dekela> DBO: although it is making gigantic steps towords the goal
<delcoyote> been searching all the web and i ended up in some french howto
<soundray> steffi: does it get mounted now when you plug it in?
<erUSUL> santi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ShareInternetConnection. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<DBO> dekela, would you mind telling me what you entered in .alsarc?
<steffi> soundray, I restart, and it is ok
<iceman> ic56 i can reboot faster from the harddrive ... if's Zipslack installed to fat32 ...
<delcoyote> i also tried EasyCam2 and i got another error couldnt find gnome.ui when i was lauchcam2(launching it)
<dekela> DBO: Yes.. Now you move to Hold.. ;-)
<santi> i'll take a look, thanks erUSUL
<steffi> soundray, I have a usb stick, this is ok, I have write access when I plug it.. now I have a usb hard disk
<ic56> iceman: why do you need to reboot?!  Whatever.  suit yourself.
<erUSUL> steffi: it is fat32 or ntfs?
<steffi> erUSUL, how can I see that?
<erUSUL> steffi: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda (if this is the correct dev)
<HymnToLife> or just sudo fdisk -l, it will show all the drives
<steffi> erUSUL, HPFS/NTFS
<HymnToLife> !tell steffi about ntfs
<erUSUL> if it is ntfs you can not write to it from linux ;(
<erUSUL> steffi:
<iceman> ic56 totaly lost ... :(
<steffi> erUSUL, ?
<HymnToLife> hmm you can but it is very unsfe and considered risky
<PS> hi, has anyone got ica working in tsclient?  i get an E_BAD_OPTION error when i try to connect to a server
<soundray> delcoyote: about the /dev/video0 device file: it should be created automatically when you modprobe v4l
<erUSUL> steffi:  if it is ntfs you can not write to it from linux :(
<delcoyote> ill try that thanks soundray
<steffi> erUSUL, I remember a kernel, before 2 years I think, it had an option for experimental NTFS write
<Tedd> How do you mount an external HDD?
<GigaClon> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<servando> how would i edit the startup script?
<scifi> hey guys, this maybe completely unrelated, but ever since i installed ubuntu the clock on my xp partition has been an hour slower than the correct time.  any ideas ?
<edgardpacheco> hello everybody
<Hexidigital> does anyone know a good plugin download site for Xchat ver. 2.6.1?
<Tedd> Thanks
<edgardpacheco> does anyone knows how to put a package on hold in the aptitude?
<erUSUL> steffi: if you would like to try you can serach google about captive (a experimental driver based on the windows one) or try and compile your own kernel and enable the very experimental support of the kernel (it only permits overwriting files of the same exact size iirc)
<soundray> scifi: set UTC=no in /etc/default/rcS
<btaylor5619> Can someone help me with a problem I have regarding DVDs?
<ic56> scifi: Ubuntu and XP are disagreeing on what timezone the CMOS clock should use.
<DBO> ok dekela, im going to go fooding, Im going to figure this one out, it has me confused, and thus interested, but I need brainfood
<scifi> so soundrays solution shud work ?
<ic56> scifi: what timezone are you in?
<dekela> DBO: thanks.. dekela@gmail.com Write me when you want
<scifi> GMT UK
<edgardpacheco> please help, i have to put two packages on hold, otherwise they will be deleted
<edgardpacheco> how do i put aptitude packages on hold?
<soundray> scifi: of course it'll work.
<scifi> :)
<escapeFromNewYor> Hi, anyone want to help me with a puzzling synaptic issue?
<ic56> scifi: yea.  if you're in the UK, then difference in the summer is exactly 1 hour.  Soundray's solution will work.
<soundray> scifi: you could also leave it as it is, it'll rectify itself in October ;)
<scifi> k ty
<delcoyote> soundtray ,im in an old puter with icewm and might have old usb, that doesnt help?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: did you try what I suggested?
<delcoyote> soundray*
<erUSUL> scifi: if you need confirmation i can asure you that it will either  work or destroy your hard disk XD
<edgardpacheco> yes, and it didn't work :(
<steffi> erUSUL, ..haha no no, its ok, thanx
<ic56> scifi: you'll have to set the time, and reboot.  The time should then be right in both OSs
<escapeFromNewYor> i'm getting a bunch of stat errors (no such file or directory), but i'm pretty sure my sources.list is pointing to the right places (i've restored it to the default configuration))
<soundray> delcoyote: that shouldn't matter
<lukasz_23> hey  iam looking for repo
<lukasz_23> iam soory
<lukasz_23> sorry
<scifi> erUSUL: whaaaaaat? :O
<soundray> edgardpacheco: sorry, you have to use the = key instead of H
<delcoyote> hmmm thanks anyway soundray, still not working ill try some different way
<scifi> erUSUL: that was a joke right? ^^
<edgardpacheco> ok, give me the code please i don't understand
<edgardpacheco> i open the terminal
<edgardpacheco> then what do i do
<erUSUL> steffi: no problem
<toni123> hi
<erUSUL> scifi: yes... sort of
<toni123> I have that boot manager from UBUNTU
<toni123> how can I remove it?
<delcoyote> mmmm soundray now it does modprobe ov51x , ok, what should i do keep going?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: search for the package you want to keep ('/', then type the name)
<escapeFromNewYor> does anyone have a clean current sources.list for breezy?
<IceTox> I'm trying to install a xmms plugin that accepts the playing of wmv and wma format.. Now, While I'm './configure' I get this error message that I miss gtk+ libary, but it seems to me I've got it. I've pasted both the configure error message and the apt-get install replies. Anyone can please help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13173
<edgardpacheco> then what do i do
<erUSUL> !tell escapeFromNewYor about sources
<soundray> edgardpacheco: when you've found it, highlight it (up/down arrows) and press '='
<Flannel> hey guys, I'm having problems moving courier(imap)'s mail folder from ~/Maildir to ~/.maildir, Ive switched the paths in /etc/imapd and -ssl, and reloaded them both with the initd script, anywhere else I need to be looking?
<scifi> gonna test it now
<edgardpacheco> ok i will try that
<escapeFromNewYor> thanks, erUSUL
<stagger> nvida-installer has changed my xorg.conf file. how can i have it back? i can't run dexconf cause my xorg installation is not finished. I can't finish xorg installation because it needs config.... what should i do?
<escapeFromNewYor> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<simonpca> !emacs
<ubotu> emacs is, like, totally, a text editor made by GNU. Some praise it as the world's best
<simonpca> !python
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, simonpca
<erUSUL> IceTox: you need the gtk dev of the 1.x.x series not the 2.x.x they are different
<HymnToLife> !vi
<ubotu> hmm... vim is A great text editor, some would say the best. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VimHowto
<simonpca> !nano
<ubotu> simonpca: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<escapeFromNewYor> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! how can i execute an application at boot, but not as root user but as user? furthermore it can't be used gnome or kde autostart
<tarheel> still can not figure out why kubuntu would not load onto a dell 450 but ubuntu is downloading updates as I type
<hyphenated> simonpca: you can play with him in private too
<IceTox> ok erUSUL .. I just thought that the 2.*.* series were an approvement :-)
<erUSUL> stagger: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<delcoyote> modprobe ov51x ok modprobe ov519_decomp kaput modprobe v4l kaput
<tarheel> I got my figures crossed
<iceman> wish there was a way to login to openstep as root with a GUI ..
<toni123> I have the kubuntu boot menu...how can I remove it??
<simonpca> ++
<toni123> pls
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! how can i execute an application at boot, but not as root user but as user? furthermore it can't be used gnome or kde autostart
<stagger> erUSUL no, it doesn't work, xserver-xorg wan't my old xorg.xxonfig. Without it i can even uninstall
<soundray> Tallia1Kubuntu: don't repeat.
<edgardpacheco> soundray please tell me how to do it in the terminal without entering the graphic mode
<escapeFromNewYor> sourceomatic is awesome!
<edgardpacheco> i tried what you said me but it didn't worked
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: are you sure you want the application executed on boot and not on login?
<edgardpacheco> i press "=" but it doesn't work
<edgardpacheco> i press = on other packages and it works
<soundray> Tallia1Kubuntu: from /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh call 'su - user program options'
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Ic56: it's actually the same
<edgardpacheco> but it doens't work on the package that i want
<soundray> edgardpacheco: could you use synaptic instead of aptitude?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: since i am always logged
<toni123> How do I remove GRUB pls????
<Flannel> toni123: what do you want to install instead of grub?
<stagger> in which package is dexconf?
<myk> is there any really awesome video editing software for ubuntu? im thinking along the lines of the Sony Vegas suite ( http://www.sonymediasoftware.com/products/vegasfamily.asp )
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: soundray's answer is correct.  However there are issues with the environment in which the app is supposed to run.  Tell us what the application is.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amule
<toni123> nothing for now
<metalero> hola
<Flannel> toni123: how do you plan on booting then?
<toni123> just to delete linux temporarily
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just don't want a crash in kde/gnome cause the closing fo the connection
<edgardpacheco> i tried
<metalero> cual es el server en espaol
<toni123> and when I delete it grub stays there
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<edgardpacheco> but synaptic doesn't have the hold button or the hold command
<Flannel> toni123: why are you deleting grub?
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: and you use amule to download files to your home directory and read a config file from your home directory?
<stagger> peter as i said, i'm unable to do that because i preconfiguration scripts needs xorg.conf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> myk: kino is the only one i know
<Flannel> toni123: to get back to windows? or what?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: but it has a menu item Package-Lock Version. That is what you need.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56:yes
<toni123> because I have windows only
<edgardpacheco> ok
<edgardpacheco> i will try
<myk> Tallia1Kubuntu: thanks. i'll look it up.
<tarheel> I have been told linux is not as secure as windows, well how does the ubuntu version of linux compare
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that's why i require user space and not root space
<erUSUL> toni123: cinelerra
<Tallia1Kubuntu> myk: it's not so powerful though
<Flannel> toni123: you need to use fixmbr for that, or boot to windows through grub (which is possible)
<soundray> edgardpacheco: do or do not, there is no try (Master Yoda)
<Flannel> tarheel: you've gotten some bad informants then
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: Since I've never used amule, clarify this: is it a text-only app?
<myk> Tallia1Kubuntu: meh, i'll check it out. if it doesn't work as well as i want it to, i'll be forced to keep windows ;) :D
<immolo> tarheel, your source ran out of coffee that day :P
<toni123> how do I do that pls?
<erUSUL> tarheel: who told you that? it is the funiest thing i've heard here 8^P
<tarheel> thank you
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: meh
<stagger> tarheel looks like probocation ;)
<edgardpacheco> haha ok thanks soundray :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: it's hard to say, since there are 2 way of running amule
<Flannel> !tell toni123 about dualboot
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the first is a GUI that do everything connection and visualization
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: but you'll be running it in a non-GUI mode?
<Flannel> toni123: use that guide, itll tell you how to put windows into your grub
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the second, the one that i am trying to demonize, run in background
<sinbox-again> anyone could help me with nicotine and an external HDD?
<toni123> tnx ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and doesn't require GUI, then it has a GUI Http based interface
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: yes, the daemon that i want to start is in not gui mode
<scifi> ok clocks correct now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but it have to be started in user space, since as you said before, preferences and settings are in my folder
<Tallia1Kubuntu> furthermore i don't want a P2p applicaiton with root privileges
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: ok.  You're better off starting it when you login rather than directly from init.  This way, it will inherit your personal environment variables, including /home/ic, /home/ic/arch/i586-Debian-3.1/bin:/home/ic/bin:/home/ic/bintmp:/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin/mh:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games, , etc, all of which it needs to run.
<scifi> but i have just discovered the ntfsprogs app i used to try and rename my mounted drive HAS renamed the partition in XP, but NOT in ubuntu LoL
<scifi> whats going on there? :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: oops.  I meant $HOME, $PATH, $TEMP, etc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i start it at login?
<immolo> Tallia1Kubuntu, maybe look into mldonkey it does everything you ask for plus is multinetwork aware
<escapeFromNewYor> What are other reasons synaptic might not be able to stat the sources, assuming the sources.list entries are valid and the network interface is working properly?
<Pr0hibited> ,dsf
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes, it's the same :)
<soundray> scifi: that's the initial sign of the hard disk destruction that erUSUL warned you about ;)
<Flannel> escapeFromNewYor: some other package maanger has a lock
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: Ideally hmmmm
<edgardpacheco> soundray i tried it but it didn't worked
<scifi> soundray: dont scare me like that :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes! :)
<davecb> im having trobule playing cds under kubuntu , kde recognizes the audio cds data but theres no sound what should i do?
<edgardpacheco> i locked the version of the two files but it keeps appearing :'(
<Pr0hibited> Hey, some guy is attacking my site atm with a botnet, I need some help. Is there any way to stop him? I have FireStarter started, etc etc. My connection has been out for a while. It's actually "there", but REALLY slow.
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: you want it executed once, when you login but not repeatedly if you login multiple times.
<escapeFromNewYor> Flannel: would that still give me stat(2 No such file or directory)?
<erUSUL> Tallia1Kubuntu: i use mldonkey it is a daemon and it has startup scripts for init.d
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yep
<Tallia1Kubuntu> exactly
<Hexidigital> does anyone know a good plugin download site for Xchat ver. 2.6.1?
<Flannel> escapeFromNewYor: no idea, have you googled it?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: I wonder which will end up being more work...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> erUSUL: immolo: i will try it.....
<edgardpacheco> soundray 5.10
<Flannel> Pr0hibited: "your site" meaning your home connection? or
<davecb> im having trobule playing cds under kubuntu , kde recognizes the audio cds data but theres no sound what should i do?
<Pr0hibited> yes my home connection
<scifi> any ideas guys ?
<escapeFromNewYor> Flannel: yeah, all i'm getting is "update your sources.list", which i've done
<soundray> edgardpacheco: what are the names of the packages that cause you trouble?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: wait.. it has an automate check
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it will never start multiple times
<mirak> anyone have a heard of problems with nforce2 and 9600pro ?
<Tedd> mirak, which problems? :P
<Baste> hi
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: All right, you already have the init-based solution from soundray.  You should try it.  You might need to prepend a few env vars to make it work.  The alternative is to write a little wrapper script that touches a file to ensure it isn't already running.
<Tedd> Linux and ATI usually don't agree.
<edgardpacheco> soundray wait, i think i solved it!
<Baste> anoyne know that Dapper Drake works with DWL 520 rev E1???
<metalero> como dentro a ubuntu -es
<edgardpacheco> soundray but only one package, the gcc-3.3-base, i solved that! :D
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: oh, well, if it already does a check, then it's a no brainer: put it in your .bash_profile
<mirak> Tedd: it fails, no dri with proprietary drivers
<escapeFromNewYor> Flannel:  whoa, all i had to do was reload the package info after canceling the error message and it's grabbing them now
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, wait that isn't working right in ubuntu.
<Tedd> mirak: sorry, dude, can't help you
<escapeFromNewYor> that's weird
<metalero> cual es el server
<edgardpacheco> the other that continues give me problems is libstdc++5
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Baste> anoyne know that Dapper Drake works with DWL 520 rev E1???
* scifi begs for guidance
<JimRoepcke> Hi all.  I want to move my mail server from FC4 to Ubuntu Server.  I'm using cyrus 2.2.12.  I notice breezy is using 2.1.18 and dapper is using 2.2.12.  Is there any way to get 2.2.12 on breezy?  (I've got breezy server installed)
<erUSUL> metalero: '/join #ubuntu-es' en tu program de chat. el mismo que este
<edgardpacheco> i will do the same that i did with the other package, i installed another version of it (i think)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: ?
<soundray> edgardpacheco: firefox not working with gcc-3.3-base removed? That's strange.
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: the trouble is that when you login on ubuntu via the GUI, I haven't yet figured out what the login script is.  It isn't .xsession and it isn't .bash_profile
<btaylor5619> Can anyone here help me with a problem I am having with Totem playing my DVDs?
<Baste> anoyne know that Dapper Drake works with DWL 520 rev E1???
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: .bashrc does get executed but that's pretty wasteful since it's executed for almost every command you run.
<kbrooks> Hi all.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> o. i see
<btaylor5619> When I tell Totem to play my DVD, it responds with "Totem could not play 'dvd://'. / Could not read title information for DVD."
<scifi> pls guys why doesnt the relabled name show up in ubuntu ?
<soundray> Hi kbrooks
<erUSUL> ic56: 8| ?? "any command you run"??
* kbrooks hands soundray a sound :P
<HymnToLife> btaylor5619> libdvdnav and libdvdcss installed ?
<soundray> scifi: if someone knew, they would have replied.
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: Anyway, before I forget, I should tell you that if you do use .bash_profile or some semblance thereof, you need to run the command with nohup
<Baste> anoyne know that Dapper Drake works with DWL 520 rev E1???
<erUSUL> !tell Baste about repeat
<soundray> Baste: your question is not making sense.
<scifi> soundray: sorry just thought it had been un-noticed
<soundray> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<vook> btaylor5619, go get xine, totem is sorry.  you can get totem-xine if you insist on totem, but totem is just bad bad.
<btaylor5619> Right.
<Baste> anyone have DWL 520 rev E1?
<MarcN> Baste: what is a DWL 520?
<ic56> erUSUL: aproximately.  Everytime you spawn a new bash shell, .bashrc gets read.  bash shells gets spawned *very* often.
* kbrooks hands soundray a sound to play :P do it, you! go, sound! go, rays!
<zenit> Baste: find out what chipset is on your card, then you might have a better chance getting it to work.
* soundray plays kbrooks' sound through /dev/ray, blasts France off the map
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: like so: "nohup amule <args> &".  The nohup wrapper masks the HUP signal so that if the parent dies, or your you get logged out, amule won't die.
<doms> how to extract .tgz file
* sinbox-again forgets about nicotine and goes to smoke a cigarette instead
<vook> doms, tar -xzf
<kbrooks> you're funny soundray
<erUSUL> ic56: not that often in my usage. btw .bash_profile sources .bashrc so you are scr**d anyway ;)
<vook> doms, tar -xjf for tar.bz2
<SD> has anyone ever had grub from ubuntu keep on corrupting their winxp boot section?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: in this case can't i use simply kde autostart
<soundray> kbrooks: if you thought that was funny, your taste is as bad as mine.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and nohup
<wenko> im trying to use the export command, is there anything i can use in place of it
<Baste> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-520vE1
<Baste> how install this card??
<Pr0hibited> I need help.... My site keeps being DoS'd, I tried to contact me ISP and they wouldn't even help me. They just told me I had a virus. No, a guy told me he set up a botnet, and I can't even get on the internet on my other PC. (I have two different ISP's) Does anyone have any suggestions? I can't just ban the IP, there's LOADS of ips DoSIng me. :(
<cornernote_> sello, i want to make an ubuntu box with DHCP visable on my network without using DNS.. can anyone help ?
<erUSUL> wenko: export is a built in bash command
<luis_> is there a safe way of updating my gnome to 2.14? i'm using 5.10
<erUSUL> luis_: upgrading to dapper beta ;)
<wenko> erUSUL its not letting me do  it
<soundray> Pr0hibited: get tough on your ISP. Switch if necessary.
<luis_> urUSUL: well yea.. but just the gnome, is it possible? :)
<wenko> it says command not found
<ic56> erUSUL: do you execute commands from within any program other than your command line bash?  Each of these invocations spawns a new bash.
<erUSUL> Pr0hibited: only your ISP can help you
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: are you ok will all this?
<wenko> wenko@ubuntu:/usr/src $ sudo export CVSROOT=:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.digium.com:/usr/cvsroot
<wenko> sudo: export: command not found
<Pr0hibited> Can you guys just tell me how I could make it harder for people to do that 'PoD' thing on me ?
<crunchyfish> has anyone had a problem with the dapper livecd during setup that says "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit?", and it'll post that error a few times and then finally boot, and as soon as the desktop shows up the pc will either freeze or reboot?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ic56: in this case can't i use simply kde autostart and nohup to avoid killing?
<Flannel> Pr0hibited: there are some scripts you can use to automatically deny things.  here are a few, there's one that I liked, on sourceforge, can't remember the name : http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/09/15/1655234
<Pr0hibited> not possible to stop it ?
<erUSUL> ic56: i think you are wrong here. it is true that bash issue a fork but it executes the command after that not a new bash
<Flannel> crunchyfish: #ubuntu+1 for dapper.
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: that bug was fixed in linux a few hours after it was found
<ic56> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't know kde so not familiar with the autostart facility.
<Pr0hibited> bbrazil, then how am I being attacked with it?
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: you're talking about Ping of Death right?
<Pr0hibited> Correct.
<wenko> can anyone explain this to me: wenko@ubuntu:/usr/src $ sudo export CVSROOT=:pserver:anoncvs@cvs.digium.com:/usr/cvsroot
<wenko> sudo: export: command not found
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: people can still send you one, it just won't do anything special
<vook> Pr0hibited, do you have root shell access to the server?  You need to start blocking all kinds of stuff.  One tool that will educate you (the hard way) is bastille.  It will break your system if you aren't careful though.  Bastille is for educational purposes only (not really ;-) )
<ic56> erUSUL: say you are in vi.  You type :!ls to see what files already exist before saving and exiting.  vi didn't just exec(ls).  It invoked bash to do its dirty work.
<doms> how to use find i would to search a fole name Zope
<hartz_> Hello people.  I have just tried to compile 2.6.16.11 (my first kernel compile), but I get an error when I try to boot this kernel.  Like this: http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i199/jhartzen/kernel_err.jpg
<doms> how to use find i would like to search a file name Zope
<doms> how to use find i would like to search a folder name Zope
<ic56> erUSUL: you are correct that bash itself will not spawn a new bash in order to execute a command.
<Pr0hibited> bbrazil, I am being attacked by a bot net (even on this PC, I keep getting it all logged into my firewall as a PoD) It's only doing something to my linux server.. so I don't understand. See flameage.com - it's pretty much dead. :/ If you keep trying it will connect VERY slowly
<erUSUL> ic56: vi does that but not bash itself and btw i do not use vi i use emacs ;). so not everytime i run a command i'm spawning a new bash
<vook> doms, eh, try locate Zope, or find | grep Zope
<soundray> !tell doms about repeat
<edgardpacheco> soundray yes, that's strange
<bimberi> doms: use 'locate Zope' (use 'sudo updatedb' to update the locate database if required)
<bbrazil> Pr0hibited: that's probably A DDoS, good luck
<ic56> erUSUL: yes
<edgardpacheco> soundray i solved it!! thanks!!! i installed the dependences of the two files, i mean, i installed the other files that carry the same names
<erUSUL> ic56: and as i already said youcan not avoid the problem using .bash_profile becouse .bash_profile sources .bashrc so you are scr**d anyway ;) (by default)
<edgardpacheco> aparently it was a version difference, because i have installed libstdc++5  and their dependencies were from the version 6 of that file
<edgardpacheco> so i installed the other 5 version files
<edgardpacheco> and it solved!! :D:D
<ic56> erUSUL: I'm not sure we are talking about the same problem.
<hartz> Hello Pleople.  I've just tried to compile and install a new kernel (2.6.16.11).  When I try to load it I get an error like this: http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i199/jhartzen/kernel_err.jpg
<soundray> edgardpacheco: glad you're happy :)
<hartz> Any help!?
<edgardpacheco> soundray thanks for all the help
<lsuactiafner> when will dapper be out?
<Flannel> June 1
<biovore> atm june
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<hartz> Anybody!?
<soundray> hartz: this is a wild guess: if you have SATA, change your hd device entries from hda to sda or vice versa.
<edgardpacheco> i have to go now
<edgardpacheco> bye
<soundray> hartz: in grub
<hartz> soundray .... I jsut copied the entry for the currently working kernel, and change the file name to point to the new image
<cornernote_> hello, i want to make an ubuntu box with DHCP visable on my network without using DNS.. can anyone help ?
<Pr0hibited> aye, yeah. It IS a DDoS attack (Sorry for late reply) ... I'm looking at my windows logs, and there's something else in there that is in there a lot.. could be happening to my server. "Security type: Active Response"  ... Know what I'm talking about ?
<soundray> hartz: do you use a root= parameter?
<rafael> Anybody speek portuguese?
<soundray> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<rubso> hi
<capiCrimm> anyone know what gnomes screen capture program is called?
<hartz> soundray, yes indeed, it looks liek this: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16.11 root=/dev/sda1 ro quiet splash
<capiCrimm> or a good screen capture program for xfce
<Pr0hibited> Traffic from IP address 196.25.216.177 is blocked ((That's the most info it gave)
<wenko> how do i install cvs
<soundray> hartz: SATA or scsi?
<hartz> soundray > SATA
<jisatsu> is there any reason by default that Ubuntu would block bittorrent traffic? or should I look elsewhere, like my isp?
<raul> hello
<soundray> capiCrimm: xwd
<Riddell> jisatsu: ubuntu wouldn't block it
<raul> i have a problem with kubuntu
<jisatsu> Riddell, ok, thanks :)
<raul> have someone help me??
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Riddell> raul: state your problem
<soundray> hartz: change it to root=/dev/hda1 and try again.
<raul> i have installed kde
<ic56> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<raul> and i have some applications that i can not make run
<jramsey> capiCrimm, try this http://www.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=04/08/16/2128226
<Flannel> hey guys, I'm having problems moving courier(imap)'s mail folder from ~/Maildir to ~/.maildir, Ive switched the paths in /etc/imapd and -ssl, and reloaded them both with the initd script, anywhere else I need to be looking?  my imap clients still look at the old directory.
<SD> ok then ubotu: i dual boot winxp and ubuntu. why does grub keep corrupting my mbr, meaning that i cant boot xp?
<hartz> soundray > I am willing to try that but like I said:  This is a copy of the entry for my current kernel, with only the image file name different, so it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.
<Flannel> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Flannel> SD: just use grub to boot windows
<maerk> i'm trying to to install ndiswrapper but i'm finding it extremely difficult to make my way around linux, being a complete newbie. are there any good "introduction to linux for windows retards" resources out there?
<SD> Flannel: I am using grub to boot windows. after a few boots i can still boot ubuntu, but xp will no longer boot.  I run fixmbr from xp disk, reinstall grub, everything is fine then it stops working again
<hartz> soundray?
<soundray> maerk: since I put you on that track, I'll guide you through it if you pm me.
<raul> i don't speak english very well
<raul> do you understand me after
<doms> objectis.org or objectis.net or objectis.com what is correct
<maerk> sadly i'm using windows at the moment, but i'll pm you anyway ;)
<jramsey> maerk, try www.justlinux.com/
<maerk> if i can work out how to do it with mIRC!
<Ademan> can i use gparted to resize my swap partition? (i have 768 system ram and i wasn't sure how much swap i REALLY needed so i gave myself 11 gb of swap)
<soundray> hartz: take my advice or leave it. It's up to you.
<AngryElf> maerk are you setting up ndiswrapper for a wireless card?
<hartz> soundray, back in a sec....
<maerk> setting up for a USB adapter
<maerk> i'm on a desktop PC
<HymnToLife> damn, 11 GB swap O_o
<biovore> 11 GB of swap... thats a bit excessive by any standard
<scifi> whats the rename command ?
<xbox_sky> anyone know of a good SFV that generates sfv?
<tritium> scifi: mv
<xbox_sky> scifimv
<biovore> scifi: like rename a file?
<scifi> ty
<scifi> or drive :p
<biovore> scifi: just mv it
<xbox_sky> cksfv I can't find an argument to generate sfv
<muraii> Hi.  This should be quick: do either of the "mousedev" or "psmouse" modules operate a laptop trackpad, generally speaking?
<xbox_sky> is that the only sfv for linux?
<scifi> mv: cannot stat `hdb1': No such file or directory
<scifi> , hhmmm
<Ademan> but anyways my question was can i resize with gparted?
<HymnToLife> Ademan> depends which FS
<xbox_sky> scifi absolute path?
<soundray> hartz, why hdb1?
<Ademan> well i wanna shrink the swap partition, which has its own fs i though
<Ademan> t
<HymnToLife> it seems pretty dangerous to me scifi
<HymnToLife> Ademan> then yes, GParted can do it
<theSamo> how do i automatically remove all .deb packages of previous versions than currently in use?
<Ademan> and then grow my xfs partition?
<scifi> trying to rename it to what its already renamed to in XP
<bbrazil> theSamo: sudo apt-get autoclean
<theSamo> bbrazil: thanks
<xbox_sky> anyone know of a good SFV that generates sfv?
<hartz> Hi I am back .... Soundray I get exactly the same error.
<doms> how to use zope on ubuntu
<scifi> whats the sudo unmount cmd ?
<doms> how to use zope on ubuntu
<edgardpacheco> can anyone help me installing bluefish? i can't find it on aptitude:'(
<edgardpacheco> anyone knows from where can i download it in .deb format?
<bbrazil> scifi: sudo umount /mount/point
<soundray> hartz: okay, then it could be the SATA driver module missing from your initrd.
<dli> edgardpacheco, sudo apt-get install bluefish
<HymnToLife> edgardpacheco> have you enbled Universe ?
<HymnToLife> I'm pretty sure Bluefish is in the repos
<edgardpacheco> no, what is UNIVERSE?
<tritium> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<SD> doms, i wouldnt install zope from apt-get, id install it from source from the website, and just follow their instructions to the letter. I installed from apt-get and found from the very start I couldnt follow instructions becuase i cudnt work out where things were
<xbox_sky> !ubotu sfv
<hartz> soundray, How do I add it?  I just ran mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img.2.6.16.11-K8
<ubotu> xbox_sky: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xbox_sky> :/
<HymnToLife> !sfv
<scifi> says cmd not found ^^
<edgardpacheco> dli: it said "could not find the bluefish package
<xbox_sky> !sfv
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xbox_sky
<xbox_sky> U_U
<dli> edgardpacheco, follow easysource
<soundray> hartz: sorry, I haven't got up-to-date knowledge on compiling kernels. Last I did it was three years ago...
<doms> what is the correct site of objectis
<HymnToLife> !compilekernel
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> You will probably find info about this at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<soundray> !kernelcompile
<doms> what is the correct site of objectis
<HymnToLife> u g0t pwn3s soundray ;)
<HymnToLife> -s+d
<bbrazil> !compilekernel is <reply> see kernelcompile
<ubotu> okay, bbrazil
<edgardpacheco> dli: what is easysource?
<darkcross2180> hello.
<HymnToLife> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kung> gn8
<darkcross2180> can somebody give me some advice?
<soundray> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<HymnToLife> darkcross2180> just ask :)
<jramsey> darkcross2180, ask ur q
<soundray> HymnToLife: I'm nimble like a tetrapak of yogurt...
<darkcross2180> oh. ok.
<darkcross2180> thanx.
<darkcross2180> I recently installed ubutnu on a g5 flat screened imac and it freezes up on the login screen.
<vimusa> hi, does anyone knows were is configured which drivers are loaded during startup?
<soundray> darkcross2180: does it do this each time?
<edgardpacheco> what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<darkcross2180> yes.
<HymnToLife> the stuff that's in them
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<jramsey> darkcross2180, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89712
<jramsey> and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-93243.html
<darkcross2180> thank you.
<edgardpacheco> please anyone knows? what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<scifi> hmm just read something, my ubuntu partition is on the same drive as the xp partition so cud that explain unmount and renaming issues, because even a swap file in use cud make the drive "busy" ?
<jramsey> darkcross2180, yw
<tarheel> are there any known problems using ubuntu with kvm switch  ie one monitor and mouse
<bimberi> edgardpacheco: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<scifi> but apparently a lazy unmount -l wud avoid this problem
<HymnToLife> scifi> I still don't get why you want to rename the drives
<soundray> !tell edgardpacheco about components
<scifi> HymToLife: because hdb1 and hda1 mean nothing to me!!
<HymnToLife> why do you care ?
<HymnToLife> Just mount them to whatever dir you want
<Mark987> edgardpacheco works perfectly, no reasons not to
<sciyoshi> hi, could anybody help me with wireless wpa?
<Hexidigital> does anyone know if the xchat-gnome (that comes with Ubuntu) is a required package for Xchat to work?
<soundray> Hexidigital: no
<hyperstream> dpkg-statoverride: cannot open statoverride: no such file or directory ?
<soundray> Hexidigital: they are independent
<bimberi> Hexidigital: no
<vimusa> bye
<Hexidigital> thanks Soundray... i think the settings are conflicting somehow (with my nick being the same and all)
<sciyoshi> im using dapper and when i do ifup eth0 (which is my wireless interface)  wpa_supplicant doesnt start
<scifi> omg i did it!
<Mark987> wow.. dapper finally finished updating, 194 updates - 226MB worth
<edgardpacheco> problem solved! thanks again!
<Hexidigital> bimberi, thank you also :)
<siimo> hi does anyone have a computer with SiS 760GX onboard vga? with X it flickers heavily as i type in X apps and just using firefox or any program , any tips?
<bimberi> Hexidigital: ha, np
<sciyoshi> even though i put pre-up /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant start in my /etc/network/interfaces
<IcemanV9> sciyoshi: go over to #ubuntu+1 (dapper help support)
<sciyoshi> k thanks
<doms> is their anybody can give me a free webspace  i'am using zope
<jml> what's the canonical way to reconfigure networking options (static vs dhcp etc) on an ubuntu server?
<HymnToLife> jml> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<jml> something seems to be ignoring my /etc/network/interfaces file and changing the IP at 6:25am :\
<HymnToLife> did you install something unusual ?
<jml> not that I can recall.
<HymnToLife> weird
<HymnToLife> I never experienced anything like that
<jml> me either
<dli> jml, it could be on dhcp, "ps fx -A|grep dhclient", "ps fx -A|grep dhcpcd", "ps fx -A|grep pump"
<jml> dli: yeah right. dhclient is running
<dli> jml, find out why
<jml> I'm on it.
<theBishop> anyone use Rhythmbox for Last.fm?
<Tennessee> My hardware clock may have broken, but it seems such an unlikely thing that I wanted to learn more about possible software problems first.
<scifi> werhooo, edited fstab and allowed me to remount with new name :D
<CokeNCode> #xampp
<scifi> anyone use kpovmodeler ?
<pilgrim> How do I redefine a key's function in the keyboard. (My backspace key is not functioning. I'd like to make right CTRL perform <Backspace> function.
<Dr_Willis> theres a 'backspace-delete howto' :P
<itrebal> when i click on a link on a webpage, linking to a .bmp file, it asks to download/open it... is that a..... mistake on the server, or on my end
<scifi> have a strange bug, doing sudo nautilus opens nautilus with wrong icon theme  :O
<jml> dli: something in cron.daily is triggering it, I'll wager
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  its not a bug
<Dr_Willis> you are using the root users themes.
<Dr_Willis> think about it, :P
<scifi> o yeh lol
<L00K> hello
<Dr_Willis> Moo
<L00K> Moo lol
* L00K is in need of some help :)
<scifi> anyone know some good kpovmodeler tutorials? i can only find a couple of the basic ones on kpovs site
<amphi> L00K: try 'apt-get moo' in a term
* Dr_Willis waits for a question.,
<made> I have one simple question... is crossover office compatible with ubuntu?
<L00K> is this the place to come for help with ubuntu problems
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install cowsay figlet
<scifi> iasked one lol
<L00K> cr how do i get my user file back :)
<Dr_Willis> fortune | cowsay
<amphi> scifi: no, never used it - povray has a good tutorial for its SDL
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  thats not really Ubuntu specific.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mikdeazy> hey guys will ubuntu support my ALS 300 Pci soundcard ??
<scifi> sorry :P
<amphi> L00K: what is your 'user file' ?
<amphi> scifi: someone in #povray might know
<made> does anybody here know what crossover office is?
<scifi> gud idea ty
<dli> jml, that's very bad
<itrebal> any ideas why my computer wants to open/download a .bmp, not show it nativley in firefox?
<mikdeazy> made crossover office is for running msoffice under linux
<made> I know that.. I have microsoft office
<jml> dli: yes.
<mythica> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<made> so does that make crossover office compatible with ubuntu?
<johncudd> how do i change my profile in firefox????
<L00K> sorry had to afk
<beingmrkenny> itrebal: maybe the server sent the wrong HTTP header
<mikdeazy> made then its a windows wrapper for linux - like wine - does that help ?
<mythica> Anyone else know why I could be getting that, when running make modules from /usr/src
<Flannel> hey guys, I'm having problems moving courier(imap)'s mail folder from ~/Maildir to ~/.maildir, Ive switched the paths in /etc/imapd and -ssl, and reloaded them both with the initd script, anywhere else I need to be looking?  my imap clients still look at the old directory.
<L00K> my usr account :)
<made> yes..
<johncudd> usr account?
<itrebal> beingmrkenny: afaict its sending the correct headers :/
<jml> dli: I honestly have no clue what's doing it. I've killed the process, and I'll test the cron job now to see if it triggers the same ip change.
<beingmrkenny> itrebal: then i don't know :)
<beingmrkenny> sorry!
<L00K> accidently deleted user account
<made> ok I'm not to familiar with *.rpm files.. can somebody help me with that sort of install. I can't find anything in wiki
<Dr_Willis> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<dli> jml, make sure you are not rooted, if a weird cron job shows up
<itrebal> bah, ok
<Hotwheelz> hi guys how's it going?
<jml> dli: good call.
<johncudd> How do I change my user profile in firefox??
<L00K> shall i wait my turn ?
<Dr_Willis> L00K,  so you just have the root user now and thats it?
<Hotwheelz> I have a question for you is anyone here running a Microsoft Optical Desktop Elite For Bluetooth?
<dli> jml, rkhunter , chkrootkit
<johncudd> How do I change my user profile in firefox??
<mikdeazy> anyone ,... anyone ALS300 supported ,.. .anyone ???/
<NickGarvey> johncudd: what do you want to change?
<Dr_Willis> johncudd,  try googling fior an answer yet?
<jml> dli: yeah, I reckon I'd better
<NickGarvey> mikdeazy: what would that be?  I'd say google is your best bet for questions like that
<imbrandon> johncudd, umm thats not very ubuntu related , plus you can find the awnser easy on google
<johncudd> lol goodness I am an idiot today. I havent googled it yet. What am I thinking. I've lost my mind.
<jml> dli: I think it might just be that the dhclient process was running, and something in the cron job sent it a sighup.
<jml> dli: but a little paranoia is healthy.
<mikdeazy> NickGarvey - im looking on ubuntu support with no luck so far
<amphi> L00K: did you delete the user's home directory?
<NickGarvey> mikdeazy: what is it?  "ALS300 linux" could help
<jramsey> mikdeazy, realtek would be a better option for their sound card linux driver
<NickGarvey> ah, sound card
<mikdeazy> jramsey ok thanks
<L00K> yes
<mikdeazy> NickGarvery linux pci ID Repository has no maintainers for ALS300 or 300+
<L00K> sorry wife just came home
<jramsey> mikdeazy, what do you see at all in the log files?
<amphi> L00K: ah... you could boot in single user mode and create a new user; you'd need to add that user to several groups for it to behave like the old one, I think
<mikdeazy> i can get the card to load but when i play music from xmms it comes out asif its 100x speed or ramping the frequencies
<L00K> ok i did add old user back but not sure why the skel is blank
<L00K> cant cp it
<amphi> L00K: someone here could give you the default list of groups the user should be in; I'm on debian ATM, so I can't ;)
<mikdeazy> it looks asif it might be in the next version of Fc5 kernel
<L00K> ok amphi ty
<jramsey> mikdeazy, well i see one patch reference that is in 2.6.17 and it relates somehow to the als300; maybe this is a known bug that has just been fixed??  i am not sure
<L00K> is there any type of sys restore point :)
<steve_> some of my folders are not showing up in samba shares.... do the have to be readable by GROUP?
<Kr0ntab> L00K, what user you refering to...
<luis_> can I trust linux security to access my bank's website?
<jramsey> mikdeazy, here is the reference ... step gently with applying this patch to breezy if you decide to be a pioneer   http://lists.osdl.org/pipermail/kernel-janitors/2006-April/006201.html
<netgeek60> I'm installint Nvidia driver. Getting error "The kernel header file '/usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h' does not exist...
<biovore> luis_: I do.. but you might want to double check your md5sums on your webbroser
<steve_> luis_, if you use a browser that supports your bank's encryption, then yes.  Firefox should be fine.
<Nullified> Hey Guys, Just looking for a little help with permissions if anyone can help me can you please Whisper me :-)
<amphi> luis_: more than you can trust the bank's webserver probably ;)
<amphi> Nullified: just ask
<biovore> netgeek60: you have the kernel headers installed
<luis_> biovore: how can I do that?
<netgeek60> then something about kernel source files not yet configured???
<luis_> steve: well, I do use firefox
<doms> is their anybody can give me a free webspace  i'am using zope
<rafael> Quat channel ubuntu in Brazil?
<HymnToLife> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<biovore> luis_: md5sum <filename>
<delcoyote> has anyone got an eyetoy cam from the PS2, working on linux?
<luis_> amphi: the servers should be OK, but I'm worried about my computer itself
<netgeek60> biovore: what package is that one?
<biovore> well you need to find what the md5sum of say firefox is.,. then compare it to yours
<luis_> biovore: I should point that to firefox's executable? and how should I inteprete the results?
<doms> does anyone experience working of wireless keyboard , wireless monitor , wireless, mouse, wireless webcam, wireless ups , wireless network
<nwonknu> wireless monitor?
<holy_cow> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jramsey> hehehe
<L00K> i tryed adding main user back
<biovore> luis_: eb02dcd92181eb85ee144bbefa5f3a06  /usr/bin/firefox
<jramsey> doms, ask a specific question
<biovore> thats amd64
<L00K> but everything is blank in that folder
<Nullified> I have an external HDD, and I just wanna make it Readable writeable and executeable for both accounts on my machine called "Nullified and Transfers" both fall under the admins user group
<amphi> L00K: what did you expect?
<L00K> lol not to much
<luis_> biovore: I didn't get the same number
<noobchoob> noobchoobpotterf! speak
<biovore> luis_: thats because your on i386 not amd64
<noobchoob> noobchoobpotterfroob! speak
<biovore> I have a different exec
<amphi> L00K: ls -a might show you a coupla things ;)
<noobchoob> noobchoobpotterf! speak
<artisteriq> can anyone help me with my linux box?
<L00K> actually what i did was install proftp and thats what deleted the user account
<netgeek60> What is the name of the kernel-header package for Dapper please?
<biovore> luis_: use package.ubuntu.org to look up the md5sums
<amphi> L00K: without your permission? ;)
<L00K> well actually yes with my perm i wasnt sure what i was doing
<luis_> biovore: ok thx, I will
<nwonknu> anyone recommend any new ubuntu repositories i havent updated my list in a while
<doms> how to configure a wireless monitor
<made> why isn't there something on wiki about rpm?
<Flannel> nwonknu: there aren't any new repositories
<made> that is for ubuntu?...
<luis_> biovore: r u sure this address is correct? firefox can't open it
<dabaR_> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<amphi> made: ubuntu uses deb
<jml> hmm. nothing weird, and the ip hasn't changed. :\
<biovore> luis_: packages.ubuntu.com maybe..
<made> I've got that. but there could atleast be some type of tut that helps people understand how to convert rpm into deb..
<HymnToLife> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<dabaR_> netgeek60: /msg ubotu find kernel-header
<Nullified> I have an external HDD, and I just wanna make it Readable writeable and executeable for both accounts on my machine called "Nullified and Transfers" both fall under the admins user group, Anyone know how to set permissions?
<dabaR_> netgeek60: /msg ubotu find kernel-header dapper
<made> I'm way to new to linux to undertstand this language
<biovore> luis_: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/ <-- thats it
<netgeek60> thanks
<nwonknu> is there a new release of firefox been released for ubuntu im using 1.0.7 which i know is dated
<luis_> biovore: yeah now it's ok :)
<amphi> made: you shouldn't need to; when there's no deb, I'd prefer to compile from source than muck about with rpms
<biovore> nwonknu: dapper has 1.5.0.3
<Tennessee> made: rpm isn't for ubuntu
<biovore> (1.5.0.2)
<Tennessee> made: rpm is for RedHat.
<HymnToLife> or Mandrake
<nwonknu> biovore, dapper?
<jramsey> ubotu tell made about alien
<Tennessee> made: The ubuntu equivalent is called apt, and the GUI version is called synaptive
<Tennessee> synaptic sorry
<made> well I have a copy of crossover office but it was originally tarred.. and inside the tar was a rpm
<HymnToLife> Synaptic* ;)
<Tennessee> made: It installs stuff for you
<doms> how to configure a wireless monitor
<Newbuntu> can anyone help me with a problem ?> I'm trying to install the dj software called Gdam , there is no all-in-one deb package for it so im trying to compile it from source but I get this error:  configure: error: Cannot find Gtk - gtk-config missing from path?
<made> I can't figure out alien
<jramsey> ubotu tell doms about rules
<Tennessee> made: Then you're up the creek. RPMs are hard to make work on ubuntu, but if you're willing to get out your screwdriver and take some risks then it's not actually impossible.
<jramsey> !alien
<ubotu> alien is, like, a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Newbuntu> but I have GTK installed
<amphi> Newbuntu: you need to install a gtk dev package
<whiter> is there good software for my digital camera avaliable for linux?
<Newbuntu> any clue what the name of that package is?
<dli> whiter, iirc, gphoto2
<L00K> wow this a busy room
<L00K> :)
<amphi> Newbuntu: that'd be gtk 1.2 I think, as gtk2 uses pkg-config
<made> well ramsey can you explain to me how I would go about using that program since I'm only used to a graphical interface
<jramsey> made, what cant u figure out?
<amphi> L00K: channel
<L00K> opps yeah
<netgeek60> then something about kernel source files not yet configured??? Kernel source & headers are installed. Help?
<whiter> l00k its like this everyday
<L00K> busy channel
<amphi> Newbuntu: try 'apt-cache search gtk1 dev'
<netgeek60> then something about kernel source files not yet configured???
<netgeek60> quit
<L00K> so any one can help me 1 on 1 ?
<jramsey> made, i've never used alien; i steer clear of rpm's because the debs have all i need ... what pkg is not in a deb form that u need?
<Newbuntu> thanks
<amphi> L00K: WAYTTD?
<made> crossover office.. xracked
<L00K> huh ? :)
<noobchoob> johnjesus! speak
<noobchoob> ..
<whiter> gphoto isnt gui?
<soundray> whiter, what do you want to do with your camera?
<jramsey> !xracked
<ubotu> jramsey: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noobchoob> johnjesus! host
<whiter> i just want to get pictures off of it
<whiter> and video
<noobchoob> ...
<noobchoob> !johnjesus host
<ubotu> noobchoob: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<amphi> L00K: what are you trying to do?
<made> cracked
<noobchoob> hm
<jramsey> made,  is this another wine incarnation?
<amphi> noobchoob: whiskey tango foxtrot?
<L00K> i went to the forum to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76866&highlight=accidently+deleted+home but that didnt help much
<Nullified> lol
<made> wine isn't doing what i want..
<soundray> whiter, if you plug it in, gthumb should start automatically and offer to copy the photos off the camera.
<whiter> k
<made> nvm.. thx anyway
<whiter> thats assuming im using gnome
<L00K> i want to return the os back to what it was b4 i delted the user account
<soundray> whiter: that's right. That's the default for Ubuntu, too.
<Newbuntu> does gtk2 engines dev sound right <amphi>
<amphi> Newbuntu: no
<Newbuntu> okay
<whiter> heh im far from gnome
<whiter> but thanks
<whiter> gthumb works anyway.
<L00K> im on failsafe right now but dont wanna reboot or i will loose my ircd and egg
<amphi> Newbuntu: try 'apt-cache search libgtk1 dev'
<amphi> L00K: no need to reboot
<ubuntu> .net
<L00K> im thinking my important files that i dont wanna loose where in the user account :)
<L00K> lol i know thats a given right
<amphi> L00K: if the directory was deleted, they are gone
<L00K> ouch
<Newbuntu> one of the 2 listed I didnt have it was called libgtk1.2-dev
<amphi> L00K: you're using ext3, right?
<holy_cow> is anyone actually able to download this: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<amphi> Newbuntu: that'd be the one, I think
<holy_cow> for some reason macromedias site times out on me at best, at worst simply doesn't respond
<Newbuntu> thanks I'll let you know
<L00K> so im outta luck ?
<holy_cow> i'm betting thats msftp
<amphi> L00K: yeah, I'd say so, unless you search the raw device, and that's only good for human-readable text
<soundray> holy_cow: works fine here. But you should install that through the package.
<Newbuntu> haha now it says libglade  not found
<DeVilSoulBlacK> <holy_cow> is anyone actually able to download this: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz ----->use this  http://download.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<amphi> Newbuntu: so install it already (the dev package)
<holy_cow> soundray, please stop giving me useless informatio
<DeVilSoulBlacK> del fp
<holy_cow> soundray, thank you
<L00K> what is bin and sbin for ??
<soundray> holy_cow: okay, you're ignored.
<harisund> LOOK: binary files and system binary files
<amphi> L00K: programs required when only / is mounted
* L00K will admit im a noob :)
<Newbuntu> I installed the dev package now Gdam compile is saying libglade cant be found and its not in my repositories so im gonna have to look for the deb package
<amphi> L00K: no worries
<dockane> hi all ... i read that hardlinks do not work across partitions. is there another way to "link" a directory from one harddisk to another ? (excluding 'mount')
<holy_cow> DeVilSoulBlacK, that doesn't work either
<holy_cow> *hmmm*
<L00K> on linux for about a month :)
<amphi> Newbuntu: you did apt-cache search libglade ?
<holy_cow> DeVilSoulBlacK, so you don't have prob with either link iguess?
<Newbuntu> yes and theres loyts of similar names
<DeVilSoulBlacK> Download:  http://download.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<amphi> L00K: heh, my uptime's more than double that on this laptop ;)
<delcoyote> hi all, how do you boot without usb?
<DeVilSoulBlacK> check work fine
<holy_cow> DeVilSoulBlacK, thats not what i asked
<L00K> lol amphi
<holy_cow> DeVilSoulBlacK, i didn't ask for you to give me a link, i asked if you have problems downloading the file
<L00K> ok so there is now folder that backs anything up ?
<L00K> opps no ^
<DeVilSoulBlacK> holy_cow  a purrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<delcoyote> acpi=off??
<DeVilSoulBlacK> bitch
<amphi> L00K: not unless you give such a command
<mythica> "bunzip2: lirc-0.8.0.tar.bz2 is not a bzip2 file.
<mythica> "
<mythica> ????
<L00K> shoot !
<holy_cow> DeVilSoulBlacK, sweet, must be something wrong with router then ... odd
<amphi> mythica: do 'file lirc-0.8.0.tar.bz2' to see what it really is
<thepeanutbutter7> hi
<L00K> so when a user account is deleted the etc/skel is blnaked out too ?
<mythica> ta
<someuser> is there an installer on the live cd?
<soundray> delcoyote: blacklist usbcore in /etc/hotplug
<soundray> someuser: not for breezy
<someuser> i see
<someuser> thanks
<amphi> L00K: no, /etc/skel should not be affected, but that's very basic config stuff, shell rc scripts and so on
<someuser> thanks
<L00K> ok when i nano it its blank ?
<amphi> L00K: nano what?
<L00K> the /etc/skel
<_zblach> so, it would be '/me admits to being a noob
<thepeanutbutter7> i downloaded the dapper beta2 cd image but when i try to boot from the cd i burned it says: ran out of input data then says system halted
<soundray> thepeanutbutter7: sounds like the burn failed.
<delcoyote> soundray trying to install ubuntu with usb off, but cant get to bios no option there
<amphi> L00K: that's a directory; you'll see the files if you do 'ls -l /etc/skel'
<L00K> ahhh ok
<amphi> L00K: er, ls -a I mean
<L00K> let me try that
<amphi> L00K: they're just default shell config files
<thepeanutbutter7> soundray:yah thats what i though so i burned it again and still get the same message on two computers
<L00K> ok but the forum said to cp them to the new user account
<amphi> L00K: if you removed your user's home directory, its contents are gone
<L00K> so no gohst of the old one would be in the /etc/skel ?
<amphi> L00K: if you created the user with adduser(8), they should be there; what does ls -a /home/whatever show?
<L00K> trying now one sec
<amphi> L00K: no, /etc/skel is the default setup for a new user's shell
<L00K> oh !
<thepeanutbutter7> should i download it again? i used a torrent
<corey> anyonne know where the  menu/optioons for the systeminfo plugin for xchat show up?
<L00K> should i paste it here
<amphi> L00K: if you make changes in there, new users created with adduser will have that config automagically
<amphi> L00K: no, no
<L00K> lol ok
<soundray> thepeanutbutter7: check that the downloaded iso is the same size as on the download sites.
<L00K> pm ?
<thepeanutbutter7> it is
<amphi> L00K: what do you want to paste? there's probably just .bashrc & .bash_profile
<bimberi> thepeanutbutter7: did you check the md4sum
<bimberi> *md5sum (D'Oh)
<L00K> no lil more then that
<thepeanutbutter7> icouldent find one.
<L00K> can i pm it to ya
<soundray> thepeanutbutter7: there is also a consistency check as a boot option (md5sum)
<amphi> L00K: yeah
<L00K> ok :)
<thepeanutbutter7> itwont get to the consistency check it gives the same error
<corey> does anyone know where the optioons/commands for system info scripts for xchat show up?
<thepeanutbutter7> look:shur
<bimberi> thepeanutbutter7: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/MD5SUMS
<thepeanutbutter7> sadly its the kubuntu live i downloaded
<Wolvenhaven> has anyone successfully gotten a linksys wireless-g wmp54g pci adaptor to work with ubuntu, or am i wasting my time, ive tried ndiswrapper and some drivers, i want to know if anyone was successful before i say screw it
<ChibiHumanDESU> I need help with working drivers for a ATI Radeon 850x.
<stephelton-lapto> what's the package name of the official jdk?
<Tedd> ATI + Linux = Parse error.
<Eleaf> humm
<thepeanutbutter7> k i got the kubuntu md5 now how do i check it?
<stephelton-lapto> md5sum <target>
<soundray> Wolvenhaven: do you have a hardware version number? V.4 is supposed to work with the ralink driver (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards)
<Wolvenhaven> the windows cd i have for it says 1.2
<thepeanutbutter7> am i supposed to put the in a file?
<Wolvenhaven> so im guessing v1.2
<thepeanutbutter7> i havent ever used md5
<dai> #ubuntu-cn
<soundray> Wolvenhaven: I doubt that that's the hardware version.
<nwonknu> if im using breezy is it ok to use dapper repositories?
<Wolvenhaven> i dont have the box
<_jason> nwonknu: no
<cafuego> nwonknu: No, then you'd be using dapper, eh?
<soundray> Wolvenhaven: would it be difficult to look at the card?
<Wolvenhaven> i have a clear atx case, so no
<anto9us> nwonknu, no, you can do a dist-upgrade with them though
<nwonknu> has it been officially released yet
<nwonknu> or is it in beta stages?
<anto9us> nwonknu, no, dapper isn't ready for production systems yet
<_jason> nwonknu: still beta
<Wolvenhaven> soundray: im new to linux, im having problems mounting my c: drive so i can access my docs, so getting this wirelesscard to work, which all my ubuntu friends are making a pool on to see if i will get it working, is near impossible for me
<creatureofSpace> in Moskow come morning
<nwonknu> im just wondering how come theres been no update on the repositories for firefox since the version i have is 1.07 and its known to have major exploits
<dai> why when i start music player it saies failed to create the player; Couldn't initialize scheuler, did you run gst-register
<anto9us> nwonknu, security patches are in there
<_jason> nwonknu: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates only.  There is also a backports project, but not every package can be safely backported from the development version.
<Nullified> how do i set permissions on my external HDD so that a user group can write to it please!
<Wolvenhaven> is there an auto update for ubuntu?
<soundray> Wolvenhaven: yes, there is.
<anto9us> Wolvenhaven, yes, you'll see a little icon near the clock when updates are available
<soundray> Wolvenhaven: what's your hardware version now?
<_jason> dai: try opening a terminal and running 'gst-register-0.8'
<dai> thank you
<Wolvenhaven> i would have to shutdown and pull the card out, its facing down
<Wolvenhaven> brb
<doms> http://localhost:8080/manage  how to connect my mysql database using zope
<silentbob23> Morning folks. I have no idea what's going on.....I blame buckfast.
<Nullified> how do i set permissions on my external HDD so that a user group can write to it please!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there? how can i force the uninstallation of a package?
<_jason> Nullified: what filesystem does it use?
<Nullified> Linux ex3
<FR500> hi channel
<Steve^> Can you make gnome remember all the open programs when you shut down.. like in KDE?
<_jason> Nullified: use chmod/chown to set the proper permissions
<_jason> Steve^: yes, system > preferences > sessions
<Nullified> _jason, Thanks ill try that now
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i force the uninstallation of a package? i have an error in the preremoval script, but i want to uninstall anyway
<Spitty> hey everyone
<bimberi> doms: you'll need a mysql database adapter - ZMySQLDA (iirc) - #zope will know better
<scifi> neone else use KPovmodeler ?
<Spitty> i have a question about filing a bug- I have a massive syslog to attach to the bug; is there a better way to connect it with the bug other than just putting the whole thing in the bug report?
<Steve^> _jason, is there no way to make gnome keep track of all the windows and the desktop they are on, rather than just some?
<_jason> Spitty: you can compress it with bzip2 and then attach it to the report (there is an attachments option on the sidebar)
<_jason> Steve^: I don't know
<Steve^> :(
<FR500> wow, dapper beta rocks
<Spitty> ah, that makes sense. thanks _jason!
<Eleaf> FR500, interesting
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i force the uninstallation of a package? i have an error in the preremoval script, but i want to uninstall anyway
<FR500> wrong channel anyway
<doms> how to install zmysqladapter
<_jason> Tallia1Kubuntu: might help if you mention the package
<doms> using python
<holy_cow> weeeird
<holy_cow> anyone know of flash plugin mirrors out there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mldonkey-server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i created the mess deleting a file in the etc folder
<_jason> holy_cow: flashplugin-nonfree is in breezy's multiverse
<pilgrim> My backspace key is broken (i.e. I press it and get no results). HOw can I make the "|" key to be the "backspace" key?
<troavr> exit
<holy_cow> _jason, its not, it downloads the plugin from macromedia which i can't download
<holy_cow> in other words, does anyone know of a mirror of the tar.gz flash plugin pls?
<_jason> holy_cow: download it from macromedia.com and use 'sudo update-flashplugin -l /path/to/directory/containing/flashtar.gz'
<Spitty> holy_cow, it was down last night too... keep trying, and it should come back up
<pilgrim> holy_cow, take the exact .tar.gz name and search for it in googl.e
<holy_cow> _jason, please stop giving me stupid information and actually read what i said
<holy_cow> thank you
<holy_cow> jesus
<Utopiate> wha?
<Utopiate> whoa
<amphi> pilgrim: you need the | key ;) make something like pause backspace
<holy_cow> Spitty, no actually everyone can download it fine but me bro
<_jason> holy_cow: relax please
<pilgrim> amphi, yeah I agree. but how do I change the key behaviour ?
<holy_cow> pilgrim, nada, i remember an ubuntu mirror somewhere but cant find linkage right now
<Spitty> that's odd
<pilgrim> amphi, (Even better is right "Ctrl")
<amphi> pilgrim: loadkeys and/or edit /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz
<doms> my zope-mysqldata is installed how can i browse it my localhost:8080
<amphi> pilgrim: yeah, right ctrl'd be a good one
* pilgrim is loading keys. whatever that means.
<holy_cow> Spitty, *nod* i just called the isp and they can even download it ... router is not an issue as i'm on direct, modem might be *f*ing it but i don't exactly have an extra one
<_jason> holy_cow: all you had to do was saying you couldn't do a direct download, I have the tar.gz if you wan't a dcc
<holy_cow> _jason, stop assuming everyone is a newb and learn to read, and respond to the question directly.
<babo> Hi guys, I have this rule in my iptables, yet port 25 is still blocked ...
<babo>  -A RH-Firewall-1-INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<babo>  ?
<Spitty> hrm... _jason, i'm using https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/+package to file this bug, and I'm not seeing a sidebar- is that the right site?
<babo> Also, how do I configure the named daemon to not listen on every available interface ... ?
<___gn0m3___> hey guys
<_jason> Spitty: after you file it, make an attachment
<Spitty> ooo
<Spitty> ok
<___gn0m3___> how do u copy stuff onto dvds
<Spitty> thanks
<Dr_Willis> i use k3b
<___gn0m3___> anything that comes with linux?
<Utopiate> Anyone in here use e17? Would they like to help me out?
<___gn0m3___> are there any dvd burners that come standard with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> try -------->  k3b
<___gn0m3___> where can i get it from
<Dr_Willis> install it
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> it has been said that apt-get is http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<___gn0m3___> dr_willis: i mean like a link
<Dr_Willis> ___gn0m3___,  learn to use apt-get
<amphi> pilgrim: in console, echo 'keycode  97 = Delete' | loadkeys will make right control behave like backspace
<Dr_Willis> ___gn0m3___,  you dont go download.install stuff. you apt-get install stuff
<___gn0m3___> o
<Dr_Willis> whichis WHY i posted that link for ya
<___gn0m3___> whats the full name
<bimberi> ___gn0m3___: nautilus (the file manager) will burn data dvds (Go -> CD/DVD Creator  in the nautilus menu)
<MrPockets> can i get a c++ compiler in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !b-e
<ubotu> No make ? You need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<bimberi> MrPockets: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<___gn0m3___> thx
<MrPockets> thanks
<MrPockets> bimberi, telling me to insert a disk and press enter?
<bimberi> MrPockets: if you don't have the CD around you can disable it in /etc/apt/sources.list (or via Settings -> Repositories in Synaptic)
<kbrooks> ubotu: b-e =~ s/No make ? You need build-essential/
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kbrooks
<kbrooks> ubotu: b-e =~ s/No make ? You need build-essential//
<ubotu> OK, kbrooks
<MrPockets> bimberi, this will make it install from the repositorys then?
<bimberi> MrPockets: yep
<Tallia1Kubuntu> please..... somebody can help me? i can't remove a package because its postremove script return with an error.. is there a way to force the uninstall?
<NeverDream> hi, all
<kbrooks> ubotu: b-e =~ s/like stdio.h,/like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then/
<ubotu> kbrooks: OK
<cornernote_> hi.. how do i remove with apt-get ?
<_jason> cornernote_: apt-get remove pacakgename
<lutra> cornernote_: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cornernote_: apt-get remove?
<bimberi> cornernote_: sudo apt-get remove package
<cornernote_> i tried apt-get remove PACKAGE  but it seems to leave crap on the filesystem
<kbrooks> echos!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how do i force a remove with apt-get?
<_jason> cornernote_: apt-get remove --purge
<bimberi> cornernote_: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<jramsey> cornernote_, define "crap"
<kbrooks> echoes again
<___gn0m3___> i really can get this apt get stuf
<cornernote_> lol - crap = stuff to do with the removed package
<NeverDream> I just installed an nVidia PCI card and whenever I try to boot up Ubuntu (breezy), it gets to the "starting hotplug" and freezes there. I tried running in recovery mode and I got a kernel panic. Can anyone help me with this?
* bimberi gives up - _jason is active :P
<kbrooks> jramsey: um. he doesnt have to. :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how do i force a remove with apt-get?
<doms> is zope is an easy to use
<___gn0m3___> dr_willis: can u just tell me the comman
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: can't?
<cornernote_> i have already removed it.. so now i need to add it again then purge remove it ?
<MrPockets> bimberi, any other ways i can get a compiler
<___gn0m3___> for a dvd burner
<vladuz976> hi i lost the gpg keys generated on an old hard drive, the public key is on a keyserver though. i can import that key, but how do i go about the secret key that's lost?
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: try...sudo apt-get -f install
<bimberi> MrPockets: that's the best way - what problems are you having?
<amphi> pilgrim: you still here?
<kbrooks> MrPockets: yes, bad ways
<pilgrim> amphi, yeah...
<kbrooks> "unbest" ways
<MrPockets> it asks for the disk,
<___gn0m3___> kbrooks: know of any good dvd burners
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lutra: package already in the newest verison
<MrPockets> i did the /atc command for the sources.list and is sayd premission denyed
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: otherwise if apt-get doesn't work try aptitude...sudo aptitude remove --purge <package>
<pilgrim> amphi, trying to read the man pages (for loadkeys)
<lutra> aptitude is smarter than apt-get
<amphi> pilgrim: for X, do xmodmap -e "keycode 109 = BackSpace"
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: try that aptitude command
<___gn0m3___> anybody know any good dvd burners
<NeverDream> can I bypass hotplug?
<amphi> pilgrim: you can use xev to check that Control_R is keycode 109
<pilgrim> amphi, I'm on a dell laptop. Does that still apply?
<bimberi> MrPockets: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and comment out the deb-cdrom line.  Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Dr_Willis> ___gn0m3___,  you mean drives.. or programs
<___gn0m3___> anybody at all?
<___gn0m3___> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lutra: same thing
<___gn0m3___> programs
<Dr_Willis> k3b for the 1000th time
<Dr_Willis> :P
<MrPockets> comment out?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lutra: error and then recover
<Caminomaster> Hello. Please help me: Xserver trouble
<amphi> pilgrim: this is on a stinkpad, FWIW - run xev from a term, and hit right ctrl, to see what the keycode is
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: sudo aptitude remove --purge <package> doesn't work?
<___gn0m3___> dr_willis: can u tell me what to type in terminal
<bimberi> MrPockets: put a # at the start of the line (like many other lines in that file)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lutra: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/Ypv9Ck16.html
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: hrm..i don't then
<pilgrim> amphi, holly sh*t! That xev program is AWESOME!
<ppp> i have broken xorg installation and try to unistall/reinstall it. However, when typing dpkg --purge xserver-xorg i'm getting: "dexconf not found". I was said that dexconf is in xserver-xorg-core wich can't be installed because dependencies. so... what should i do?
<___gn0m3___> dr_willis: im in a hurry and dont have time to read that stuff
<Dr_Willis> ___gn0m3___,  you aint egven bothered to read the basics of the apt-get installer have ya...
<Dr_Willis> fire up synaptic and search for k3b
<pilgrim> amphi, it's key 109 (right ctrl)
<___gn0m3___> dr_willis: i need to burn sumthing for my aunt
<amphi> pilgrim: heh - showkey is the console equiv
<Dr_Willis> or use that gnome burner tool that someone mentioned. it should allready bee installed.
<___gn0m3___> dr_willis: shes leaving in like 5 minutes
<MrPockets> looks like that mighta done it
<Caminomaster> I tried to configure my mouse with xorg.conf... then xserver failed
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: sudo aptitude remove --purge mldonkey-server
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: uh, um
<amphi> pilgrim: so that command I gace you will work
<MrPockets> thanks guys
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: use serpentine not k3b
<pilgrim> amphi, yeah but this could be used to develop gtk apps!!!:))))
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lutra: that was the output of that command
<MrPockets> nope, couldnt stat source pachage list
<amphi> pilgrim: if it does, stick the command in ~/.xsession
<___gn0m3___> where can i get serpentine
<___gn0m3___> im in a big hurry
<amphi> pilgrim: gtk uses its own keysyms I believe ;)
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: are u on dapper
<___gn0m3___> whats that
<NeverDream> can someone please help me?
<cornernote_> i did a apt-get remove --purge package and it did nothing more than remove
<___gn0m3___> :)
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: i don't know then...i'm sorry...you could try 'sudo dpkg remove mldonkey-server'
<NickGarvey> NeverDream: shoot
<cornernote_> all the files are still there
<pilgrim> amphi, I lovo you!!! That works. :)))
<Tallia1Kubuntu> lutra: already did
<amphi> cornernote_: what did it fail to do?
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___:
<kbrooks> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<NickGarvey> kbrooks:
<NickGarvey> oh I see heh
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: i don't know...
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: so i assume you're on breezy
<cornernote_> didnt remove /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<amphi> pilgrim: now edit /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz so it works in console ;)
<cornernote_> and a lot of other stuff
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: ok
<___gn0m3___> kbrooks: yea
<NeverDream> NickGarvey, I just installed an nVidia PCI video card and now hotplug freezes up my boot
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubers
<pilgrim> amphi, who'll read .xsession? Will it work in GDK login screen?
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: try sudo aptitude install dlmonkey-server
<NickGarvey> NeverDream: are you looking for a way to stop it from trying to load the card?
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: i dunno, use synaptic, hit ctrl+f, and then
<amphi> pilgrim: should do
<___gn0m3___> k
<pilgrim> amphi, will vi edit a .gz file?
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: slap on serpentine
<NeverDream> NickGarvey, I'm just looking for a way to boot so I can print out my homework :D
<NickGarvey> NeverDream: theres this thing called blacklisting or such
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: hit enter, mark it, install it
<Dr_Willis> pilgrim,  why would ya want to?
<NickGarvey> NeverDream: heh, well boot cds are very good for that, but let me find you a page on it
<jramsey> so ___gn0m3___ sudo apt-get install serpentine won't install?
<lutra> Tallia1Kubuntu: if that doesn't work try 'sudo aptitude -f install'
<amphi> pilgrim: actually, it probably won't - you need to put it in the global config for that
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: all in 5 minutes
<NeverDream> ah, I've got a few livecds
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NeverDream: Hitting ctrl + c when it gets to the hotplug stage should skip that and let you boot.
<Caminomaster> ___gn0m3___, use k3b
<amphi> pilgrim: yeah, vim will edit that file; note that the syntax and codes are different ;)
<NeverDream> PuMpErNiCkLe, awesome, thanks :)
<kbrooks> Caminomaster: k3b needs kde
<Caminomaster> ...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> NeverDream: That's a temporary solution, though.
<kbrooks> Caminomaster: yet another set of packages to download
<NeverDream> yeah, once I get it booted I'll fix it
<lutra> kbrooks: not kde but kdelibs
<Caminomaster> Help me with xserver, please!
<kbrooks> Lutany: irrevelant
<pilgrim> amphi, what does thou mean? I should make the line "keycode 109" = to Backspace right?
<NeverDream> Caminomaster, what's up?
<pilgrim> Dr_Willis, don't want to unzip it.
<kbrooks> lutra: er, irrevelant
<kbrooks> lutra: FIVE MINUTES
<amphi> pilgrim: pilgrim befire you edit boottime.kmap.gz, do "echo 'keycode  97 = Delete' | loadkeys" to make sure that gives the desired behavior
<lutra> kbrooks: how?
<Dr_Willis> pilgrim,  what do you expect to do with it?
<kbrooks> lutra: ...
<Caminomaster> I tried to make my serial mouse works, and modified xorg.conf
<pilgrim> Dr_Willis, just edit and save
<cornernote_> reading man apt-get it seems there is no way to uninstall and clean the installed files
<amphi> pilgrim: no, the console keymap file is quite a different beast
<Caminomaster> then xserver failed when i log-in
<Dr_Willis> pilgrim,  you are eding a compressed file.. it will all be binary stuff.
<lutra> cornernote_: are you talking about the dependencies?
<NickGarvey> NeverDream: ah ha there the file is
<cornernote_> lutra: i just want to undo the install
<amphi> Dr_Willis: vim expands it transparently (at least here on debian *cough*)
<NeverDream> Caminomaster, try changing the protocol to Auto?
<NickGarvey> NeverDream: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<kbrooks> ___gn0m3___: dont install k3b. install serpentine. it requires nothing other than a few small files
<Dr_Willis> amphi,  so its uncompressing to a temp file.. then recompressing :P
<NeverDream> NickGarvey, thanks :)
<amphi> Dr_Willis: no doubt
<doms> huh i dont know how to start zope
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cornernote_> i do apt-get remove apache2 php5 mysql-server and i still have lots of files relating to those
<amphi> Dr_Willis: just more needless bloat ;)
* NeverDream brb
<jramsey> !zope
<ubotu> jramsey: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pilgrim> `
<Caminomaster> NeverDream, i'll try it, but my main problem now is that I set xserver with vesa
<lutra> cornernote_: you'll need to use deborphan or debfoster to remove unused dependencies
<amphi> Dr_Willis: I gunxipped and gzipped that file many times myself before I discovered that vim needed no assistance
<Caminomaster> and get the lowest resolution
<amphi> pilgrim: did that command I gave you, work?
<pilgrim> amphi, I did that ( echo 'keycode  97 = Delete' | loadkeys )  in a console window. now what?
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: did you use dpkg to reconfigure the xserver?
<cornernote_> i don think its a dependancy - i remove php5 and apache2 and i still have a php.ini
<Caminomaster> I'm in 640 x 480
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: I'm sure someone in here knows the command, I don't heh
<cornernote_> and i can still start apache
<pilgrim> amphi, yeah. In the console only.
<pilgrim> (tty1)
<Caminomaster> yes, NickGarvey
<amphi> pilgrim: ok - and right ctrl is behaving like backspace?
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: wait you did use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 ?
<pilgrim> amphi, yeah to demonstr
<pilgrim> (see it deleted letters!)
<pilgrim> :D
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: xfree86 is removed
<lutra> -xorg
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: since hoary
<NickGarvey> kbrooks: ah, okie dokie
<NickGarvey> not using ubuntu
<NickGarvey> google ;)
<Spoony> hello folks, i am trying to get MythTV working under ubuntu, i also have the DVICO FusionHDTV card and am having trouble installing the DVICO driver, has anyone used the DVICO-Build.sh before?
<amphi> pilgrim: cool; so edit /etc/boottime.kmap.gz and change the line "keycode  97 = Control" to "keycode  97 = Delete"
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, explainme more, please...
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: what worked on gentoo with me.. was I just moved xorg.conf to xorg.conf.1, so it would use all defaults
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: mind you... I was using fluxbox and twm.. so I have no idea
<pilgrim> amphi, just do clarify. vim will do it right (it can read it)
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: same issue though, my ati driver totalllly messed up on me ;)
<pilgrim> amphi, do the writing that is
<SpookyET> Hi
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<amphi> pilgrim: yes
<SpookyET> Can anyone show me linux exclusive software?
<pilgrim> amphi, oh, there is not /etc/boottime.kmap.gz.
<amphi> pilgrim: and gzip it up for you again
<capiCrimm> anyone have any idea how to force a resolution with xorg
<cornernote_> how come i can do "apt-get remove apache2" and then i can do "/etc/init.d/apache2 start" ?
<xknight> hey
<amphi> pilgrim: /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz, sorry
<cornernote_> it seems apt-get remove does nothing ?
<capiCrimm> cornernote_, try ''sudo aptitude purge apache2"
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, what more i have to do then...
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: boot it
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, how?
<cornernote_> capiCrimm: it did something, but i can still start apache2
<amphi> SpookyET: the kernel
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: ..turn on the power?
<Spoony> im getting file missing errors when trying to use DVICO-Build.sh for my TV Card Driver, i have 2.6.12 kernel does anyone know if that is the correct one?
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, first sudo dpkg..., and then what?
<bimberi> cornernote_: /etc/init.d/apache2 is part of apache2-common - the dependencies of apache2 aren't uninstalled when you remove it
<capiCrimm> cornernote_, can you start apache or does the script just exist?
<fiendskull9> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<capiCrimm> bimberi, hehe, forgot about that... a good reason to use aptitude
<pilgrim> amphi, OK. So let try and recap, first, we discovered with xev that ctrl is keycode 109 (in X), right?
<cornernote_> capiCrimm - i can start it.. it sayd its running
<bimberi> capiCrimm: indeed :)
<amphi> pilgrim: yeah
<amphi> pilgrim: standard keysym Control_R
<cornernote_> ok - doing it with apache2-common seems to work
<cornernote_> thanks :)
<amphi> pilgrim: s/standard/default
<bimberi> cornernote_: yw :)
<capiCrimm> bimberi, you know if aptitude search will show packages installed with apt-get?
<cornernote_> i still have other files there - eg: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<cornernote_> how so i remove those ?
<capiCrimm> cornernote_, you have to uninstall php5.
<bimberi> capiCrimm: yes it should
<pilgrim> amphi, what's this "default keysym Control_R"?
<bimberi> cornernote_: there might also be an apache2-utils package hanging around
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, I'm in dpkg now... How can I know what driver I need to my board?
<capiCrimm> cornernote_, you should try "aptitude search apache" and the same for php5, all results with an i next to them should be purged(unless you need them, of course ;))
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: don't use a driver.. you just need to print right?  use some standard one that should work for everyone
<amphi> pilgrim: that's what X sets the keysym for keycode 109 to by default
<amphi> pilgrim: that command I gave you changes the keysym for that keycode to BackSpace
<amphi> pilgrim: the keycode is the 'real' key, the keysym its 'behaviour'
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, I'm just here cause I've set the vesa
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, but vesa let me in the 640 x 480
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: then mv your xorg.conf file to somewhere else
<Caminomaster> explainme please
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't it ridicolous that is had to change a post remove script to have mldonkey-server correctly uninstalled.. only because i create a problem deleting an entry in /etc/rc3.d
<blind> I'm really tired of my ubuntu desktop locking up for seemingly no reason
<amphi> Tallia1Kubuntu: don't blunder in /etc/rcN.d ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> blind: what do you mean locking up?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amphi: yeah, i know, i wanted only to not have to uninstall mldonkey server but not having it started...
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and with that little change  i messed up everything
<blind> I mean it starts going extremely slow, then stops all together. The only thing I can do is hold my power button until the comp shuts off.
<amphi> blind: what video card?
<blind> on board.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amphi: there should be a FORCE option in dpkg
<amphi> Tallia1Kubuntu: it crapped out because there was a symlink missing?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> blind: have you checked the ram ?
<amphi> Tallia1Kubuntu: that does some overly fragile
<doms> how to connect zmysqlda using zope in my control panel i hav a database name enrollment and table profile and password ****
<amphi> Tallia1Kubuntu: s/some/seem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amphi: ??
<blind> i try to check ps aux, Tallia1Kubuntu but my computer is frozen, so I can't.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what do you mean?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> try to use a desktop applet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and look if the ram bar goes too far
<holycow> doms, got to a zope support location pls.  this is #ubuntu
<amphi> Tallia1Kubuntu: I agree that it shouldn't fail because of a missing symlink - perhaps you should file a bug report if you can reproduce the problem at will
<holycow> doms, no one can reqally help you with zope here honestly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> amphi: it happend in the past with something else..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't remember what..
<pilgrim> amphi, I see. Well, thanks alot for your help. I appreciate it. I'll restart it now and see if it still works.
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, please explain me about xorg
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell Caminomaster about xserver
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: no idea, did you run the command?  I know little about the gui
<nomasteryoda> !ubotu tell Caminomaster about xorg
<hyperstream> im having dpkg errors could someone please take a look at: http://pastebin.com/691524
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hyperstream: ok
<hyperstream> thanks.
<amphi> pilgrim: the console one will work, if you edited the keymap file; did you add the xmodmap command to ~/.xsession?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hyperstream: that looks weird
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what are you trying to do? what are you using?
<amphi> pfft
<capiCrimm> where can I get the gtf command?
<Pierre> hello
<Cooner750> I know this is the Ubuntu channel, but does anyone know of a Linux distro that would run decenly on a AMD K-6 474Mhz, 192MB RAM?
<hyperstream> ahh ive recently had to redo my /var partition and i lost a few things here and there i used a data recovery app to get 99% of it back. and have fixed most of it up. i used synaptic to LOCK my gaim2 from been updated which i must have lost and in the recent update it restored the default gaim 1.5 cvs. id rather use gaim 2 but now when i try to dpkg -i the package it gives that error.
<Dr_Willis>  Cooner750  ubuntu can
<crimsun> capiCrimm: breezy or dapper?
<Cooner750> I've tried it before, it was quite slow
<nomasteryoda> Cooner750, ubuntu should do fine
<Dr_Willis> Cooner750,  use a lighter window manager.
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: damn small linux!
<capiCrimm> crimsum, dapper
<Pierre> any idea why the keyboard can suddenly not work anymore on 5.10? It works nicely until now, and then nothing, system lost it, reboot/shutdown did not help
<nomasteryoda> try xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Ive ran Ubuntu on a pent100 system
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: feather linux.. all kids of choices!
<nomasteryoda> much lighter
<Dr_Willis> with icewm/fluxbox ect.
<crimsun> capiCrimm: xserver-xorg-core
<corey> anyone recommend a good fully  featured  graphical ftp client?
<nomasteryoda> damnsmall slax...
<hyperstream> any idea's anyone ?
<nomasteryoda> gftp
<skon> My USB drive always mounts as a read-only fs, but it hasn't always done that, and my other drives don't....how do I change it?
<NickGarvey> skon: man mount might help
<capiCrimm> crimsum, doh' seems I forgot to run gtf as root, thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> capiCrimm: dpkg -S gtf
<Pierre> skon, fstab, check that it is user writable (and/or mountable)
<nomasteryoda> skon, you may have fat errors on it... i have that from time to time... umount it then fsck
<majd> hi, i put an audio cd in my cd player, and ubuntu doesn't pick it up
<majd> it's a cd issue cause other cds work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> capiCrimm: it is xserver-xorg
<majd> any idea how i can get the tracks off of it?
<Pierre> damned, that's weird
<nomasteryoda> majd, protected cd
<majd> nomasteryoda, i doubt it...it's not from US/Europe
<nomasteryoda> majd, google the title to see
<nomasteryoda> there are ways around it
<Cooner750> I'm looking for something that can fit on a 256MB USB Flash drive, and a CD image (I have no floppies at the moment) for USB boot
<nomasteryoda> slax is very good Cooner750
<amphi> !netinstall
<ubotu> I heard netinstall is To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<skon> thks Pierre, nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> Cooner750, if you have access to a windows system you can make it your own... with myslax
<capiCrimm> does it matter where I put a modeline in xorg.conf?
<nomasteryoda> Cooner750, also amphi has good tip of net install
<Cooner750> That's what I'll do, but I need a CD image, or put information from a floppy image onto a CD to boot from USB
<Dr_Willis> capiCrimm,  yes
<nomasteryoda> Cooner750, you can make it as iso then burn to cd
<amphi> Cooner750: the netinstall is a small cd image I assume
<nomasteryoda> adding the modules you need
<capiCrimm> Dr_Willis, where do I need to put it then?
<majd> is there a better cs encoder than sound juicer?
<Pierre> nobody has this problem before? loosing the keyoard in the middle of a session and it does not work anymore even after a reboot?
<majd> *cd
<Cooner750> What should I do? Can I find a .img to .iso converter for windows? Or do I extract the contents of the IMG and make a ISO of that?
<Dr_Willis> capiCrimm,  look at the files.. and see.. find some examplkes online.  :P backup your original also
<amphi> Cooner750: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso looks like an iso image...
<Cooner750> I'm looking for something to boot the computer from USB, like those Floppy images, but I dont have any floppies, just CDs
<Cooner750> This laptop does not support USB boot from the BIOS
<Cooner750> Does MySlax Creator work with Popcorn editon?
<Cooner750> I'm going to use it since it's light
<Pierre> Cooner750, google for "create boot cd from floppies", and use one of this small distro which allows you to use the usb key as drive (again google, none in mind)
<Cooner750> My USB flash drive looks like it's been around the world. I lost it for a while and had no clue where it was for about 3 months. Found it in the yard a few days ago
<Android_D> has anyone here installed ffmpeg before?
<Pierre> any boot option to debug this keyboard problem?
<Cooner750> the usb connector is bent, the plastic is scraped
<Cooner750> but above all it still works
<bimberi> hyperstream: are you still about?
<pradeep1> q: how do i use ekiga to call gizmo users?
<jakl> hi...i don't know if anyone could help me, im having a LOT of trouble installing my wireless card with ubuntu....its the ipw2200 and its just full of problem it would seem :/
<kev> i'm looking at a new laptop and the new xgl/xegl/aiglx looks very interesting. can anyone indicate the differences and which one(s) i should be looking at for hardware requirements?
<jakl> anyone have experience installing that card? it says its installed and everything, but i just cant connect anywhere with it...
<pradeep1> i mean: how do i make gizmo calls using ekiga?
<twisted`> anyone using VMWare Server Console under Ubuntu?
<twisted`> it won't start here, it gives GCC errors about cairo, png, etc
<B_166-ER-X> what did i miss, to make this work ? http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/119    (compiling )
<r0xoR> can i install debian packages on ubuntu?
<r0xoR> and if so, which version? sarge? sid? stable? unstable?
<NickGarvey> B_166-ER-X: have build-essential?
<B_166-ER-X> oh, maybe not
<B_166-ER-X> its a package ?
<B_166-ER-X> ah
<dli> B_166-ER-X, I usually do, "sudo apt-get install kernel-package", I think it will install build-essential also
<B_166-ER-X> no, didnt had it
<B_166-ER-X> ok i try with this
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, are you trying to recompile your kernel?
<B_166-ER-X> nope,Scorched 3D
<r0xoR> B_166-ER-X, whutz that?
<B_166-ER-X> http://www.scorched3d.co.uk/
<cafuego> aka sudo apt-get install scorched3d
<B_166-ER-X> nope, its not the last version in the repos
<Caminomaster> Hello again
<B_166-ER-X> and the old version wont play online
<cafuego> So?
<B_166-ER-X> saying i need last version
<cafuego> Fetch the ubuntu source, fetch cvs; build custom package.
<doms> huh
<B_166-ER-X> uh?
<Caminomaster> : ) I'm back in my resolution! : )
<dli> B_166-ER-X, kernel-package solved your problem?
<Caminomaster> But I don't understand why i see the screen like lined...
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, thanks
<trappist> when I went to amd64, suddenly my cd/dvd drive doesn't show up anywhere.  it's recognized in the bios, but /dev/hdc doesn't exist and the drive doesn't appear in lshw.  any ideas why?
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, I don't understand why I see all in lines now...
<nyc-h0st> anyone good with mail servers?
<B_166-ER-X> dli, i dont wantto built my kernel
<B_166-ER-X> build
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: in what lines? what?
<nyc-h0st> if i have sendmail running and i add a domain to the relay table do i have to enable anything else in order for users from that domain to send mail through that machine from the outside that is...?
<trappist> nyc-h0st: you might try asking in #sendmail
<B_166-ER-X> dang
<billytwowilly> hi, how do I tell X I want to use kdm instead of gdm?
<nyc-h0st> thanks trappist
<trappist> billytwowilly: put "/usr/bin/kdm" in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<rodrigo> hello! I just connected a 300G maxtor SATA drive to my kubuntu box. But I don't see any /dev/sd* so I'm not sure how to partition-format-mount it. Help!
<trappist> billytwowilly: I think I remember you from #mandrake, way back in the day
<Steff_breezy> Hi, can I somehow change the icon of the trashcan without changing the icon theme?
<billytwowilly> trappist, I did indeed use mandrake before it started sucking...
<billytwowilly> trappist, and I think I remember you too. You used to be an op right?
<trappist> yeah
<billytwowilly> are you an op here now?
<trappist> nah
<billytwowilly> k, good, I don't want the "we'll cuss you out for using one small swear word" attitude that permeated #mandrake here;0
<billytwowilly> other than that #mandrake was a good place to chill though...
<billytwowilly> are you still a mandrake user?
<trappist> I still have one box that I haven't gotten around to putting ubuntu on, yeah
<Steff_breezy> how can I transform a png to a svg?
<trappist> Steff_breezy: I don't think that's possible.  could be wrong.
<OmniColos> you might trace it
<OmniColos> it could be easy or not even worth the effort depending on the image
<Android_D> has anyone here installed ffmpeg before?
<kev> anyone played with xgl or aiglx?
<prashant> hi
<prashant> how can we load yahoo messanger
<Steff_breezy> trappist, hmm, thats a shame. i have to give a png trashcan to a svg icon theme
<dli> prashant, yes, try, gaim or kopete
<dli> prashant, "sudo apt-get install gaim kopete"
<Steff_breezy> my latest screenshot: http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto29xr.jpg
<Steff_breezy> click on the pic , its scaled down
<ubuntu> hi, could i get access to hda1 form a ubuntu live cd?
<dli> Ubugtu, mount it, for example, "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu1 ; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1"
<ubuntu> ok let me try
<dli> ubuntu, of course, you can use any folder, or existing ones (but not mounted yet)
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, I returned...
<prashant> hi dli
<prashant> how can we do that
<prashant> i m new in linux
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: yes I don't understand whats not working
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, I mean that my screen seems like a mesh
<dli> prashant, you can also try to menu, "System" -> Package Manager (or similar name)
<Soyko> anyone have a Mac G5?
<dli> prashant, read about options there, search for package gaim, kopete
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, No, is working now at the best resolution
<slaterock> SOMEONE HELP ME GET FGLRX WORKING!
<prashant> ok
<dli> slaterock, follow the ubuntu ati wiki?
<ubuntu> i have  aprobl/devem with windows, cant load, cant restore, cant recovery and the only solution is format and reinstall, then im running in a ubuntu live cd, i want save some files before format
<slaterock> i've done it a few times
<slaterock> and can't get it to work
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: mesh..?
<prashant> I have dump of yahoo messanger
<r0xoR> ok i'm trying to install the "experience" theme... anyone familiar with that?
<prashant> i want install it
<dli> prashant, you can try either GUI (graphic user interface), or cli (command line interface), up to you
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, how can I explain... :P
<r0xoR> i had to compile the engine, i did ./configure && make && make install after installing the gtk-2.0 dev libs
<r0xoR> and it compiled and installed
<Steff_breezy> I meant my latest desktop: http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto29xr.jpg
<prashant> how can do it
<dli> prashant, read about some docs about ubuntu packages
<prashant> i read it
<r0xoR> but the actual theme, when i drag'n'drop to the theme browser says that the theme was installed correctly but when i click the theme it goes to an ugly GTK default
<Selophane> anyone here suffer from complete system freeze as soon as Xorg starts??
<prashant> but not understand
<r0xoR> anyone have any ideas?
<odyssey> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Caminomaster> Yes, NickGarvey ... seems like a TV screen in a TV scene
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: that good?
<dli> prashant, cli is straight forward to me, open a terminal, Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal, and type, "sudo apt-get install gaim"
<cornernote_> hello, i want to get my windows PCs to ping my ubuntu box using the hostname... what do i have to do to achieve this ?
<dli> prashant, forgive me, gaim should already be installed :( find it in menu, Applications -> Internet -> Gaim
<r0xoR> can i install debian packages onto ubuntu?
<r0xoR> and is there a difference between a gnome-theme and a gtk-theme?
<doms> yes
<r0xoR> doms, yes what
<prashant> ok
<doms> use gpg key
<doms> be sure no dependencies
<trappist> r0xoR: you will occasionally get away with installing debian packages in ubuntu, but it's not supported and likely to cause harm
<r0xoR> trappist, ok cool
<trappist> debian and ubuntu are not binary-compatible
<r0xoR> trappist, any ideas why this theme isn't working?
<Caminomaster> NickGarvey, no, it's a little, little problem
<Steff_breezy> I leave now, this is sth that can keep you busy for a while: a wget script, that downloads 1,5 Gig (!) of nice pics, gallery by gallery, absolutely safe, absolutey legal. Download it here: http://rapidshare.de/files/18190680/Steffis_Siterip.sh.html
<r0xoR> trappist, do i need to restart xwindows after installing a theme engine?
<trappist> r0xoR: sorry, I don't use gnome
<r0xoR> k, what do you use?
<NickGarvey> Caminomaster: homework printed though right (that was you right?)
<ubuntu> dli ... when i tried to create a folder with mkdir i got a msg
<trappist> kde
<ubuntu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/ubuntu1': Permission denied
<trappist> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu - you don't own /mnt and it's not writable to you
<Soyko> ubuntu: run id for me
<prashant> thanks
<prashant> dli
<dli> ubuntu, yeah, you need remember the ubuntu way ( I hate it personally), "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu1"
<ubuntu> ok
<cornernote_> hello, i want to get my windows PCs to ping my ubuntu box using the hostname... what do i have to do to achieve this ?
<ubuntu> let me try
<trappist> cornernote_: set up a dns server
<cornernote_> trappist: is that the only way ?
<cornernote_> i want to run everything on DHCP
<trappist> cornernote_: you could put the hostnames on the windows boxes in c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<cornernote_> windows doesnt need a DNS server to do this.. it can use WINS or something
<cornernote_> is windows better ?  ;)
<ubuntu> now what??? this?---> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<Caminomaster> Nick : ) I don't understood that phrase :) I'm colombian
<cornernote_> trappist: that wont work with DHCP :(
<WarOfAttrition> how can I make an app run a startup in XFCE?
<trappist> cornernote_: only if you assign addresses statically based on mac addresses
<trappist> WarOfAttrition: try asking in #xubuntu
<cornernote_> i dont have control over the router
<cafuego> cornernote_: .... which is what i told you yesterday ;-)
<ubuntu> when i typed "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1
<cornernote_> heres what i need - to take this box to a business, plug it into their network, turn it on and they can see it on their network
<ubuntu> " i got a msg
<WarOfAttrition> It's pretty empty in there
<cafuego> cornernote_: Does the network not have a set of addresses that aren't mapped by the dhcp server?
<cornernote_> i can do that with a windows box.. there must be a way to do it on linux
<ubuntu> "mount: only root can do that"
<cornernote_> cafuego: i have no idea.. the same system is going into multiple different networks
<cornernote_> i have no idea what routers they all have
<trappist> cornernote_: windows has a habit of broadcasting a lot of info about itself onto the network/internet.  I personlly don't dig that behavior, but I think samba might help you.
<someuser> whats the package that has 'startx'
<cafuego> cornernote_: No, it works in widnows because there is *one* authoritative wins server. You can't do it using Linux wtihout an authoritative NS server (or static IPs)
<trappist> someuser: xinit I think
<cornernote_> thanks trappist - will look at samba
<cornernote_> whats the apt package for samba calles ?
<cornernote_> *called
<cafuego> guess
<cornernote_> well its not samba
<cafuego> !info samba
<cornernote_> and its not samba-server
<ubotu> samba: (a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.14a-6ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2332 kB, Installed size: 5928 kB
<cafuego> It's samba
<r0xoR> would someone help me install a theme on gnome? i want to install the eXperience theme but it seems to be broken... can anyone confirm this?
<armitage> hello
<cornernote_> oh - it is.. lol .. sorry
<armitage> anyone knows how to configure the sound from an asus laptop
<dai> Could please anyone tell me how to run windows program on unbuntu
<NickGarvey> !tell dai about wine
<ubuntu> dli i tried this "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1" but i got a msg "mount: only root can do that"
<dli> ubuntu, remember the ubuntu way, "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1"
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<ubuntu> ty:)
<ubuntu> dli it works ty, but it said i haven't permission
<babo> "NEVER list a virtual alias domain name as a mydestination domain!"  ... I'm unsure exactly as to what the difference between these two are ... and yes I've read the man page
<Cooner750> How can I get Slax to boot off of the USB stick when the computer does not support BIOS USB boot
<Cooner750> ?
<dli> ubuntu, open a terminal, type, "sudo -i", and you can cd to it
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: floppy?
<ubuntu> ty let me try
<Cooner750> I dont have any floppies at the moment, but I can convert floppy images to cd images, so that would work if someone could find a floppy image for me
<Cooner750> I tried using a DSL floppy usb boot image, it loaded and everything but it searches  for Knoppix-based distros, so...
<byteshack> is it possible to install zope < 3 in dapper?
<ubuntu> dli it doesnt work
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: smb, smart boot manager
<xnull> noob question:  I've not done much file encryption.  I want to encrypt a .tar.gz backup, what's a good way of doing so?
<bimberi> byteshack: dapper has zope2.7 and zope2.8 packages
<baconbacon> xnull, pgp maybe
<Caminomaster> Thanks 2 all
<dli> ubuntu, is it mounted? never say "it doesn't work", be more specific
<ubuntu> yes it is mounted
<Caminomaster> I'll restart now...
<ubuntu> when i try to open the folder "ubuntu1" an error is displayed "error displaying folder, the folder contents could not be displayed....
<slaterock> does anyone know how to fix XLib: extension "xfree86-DRI" missing on display
<Cooner750> NickGarvey: Does Smart Boot Manager work with USB drives?
<byteshack> bimberi: yes, it does
<ubuntu> "you dont have permission necessesary to view the contents of ubuntu1"
<byteshack> bimberi: but the bug tracking system says that they are not istallable.  Missing required dependency
<di> hi
<dli> ubuntu, I suggested you to open a terminal, "sudo -i", and access it in the terminal
<dli> di: hi
<ubuntu> i did it
<ubuntu> dli i did it
<di> does anyone here know how to install impress templates?
<fyrfaktry> has anyone had success using a Dell 24" widescreen LCD with Ubuntu running at 1920x1200?
<dli> ubuntu, "ls /mnt/ubuntu1"
<ubuntu> ok
<di> copying them into the templates dir doesn't  work
<blind> 1920*1200 holy jesus.
<fyrfaktry> yeah it rox :)
<ubuntu> it works dli ty
<blind> i would have so much space.
<NickGarvey> Cooner750: thought so but not sure, google I'd say
<ubuntu_> hello word
<ubuntu_> FreeBsd admin here ?
<cliche> freebsd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubuntu_: try #freebsd
<cliche> o.o
<ubuntu_> thx
* cliche pushes ubuntu_ into the fbsd hole
<bimberi> byteshack: ah, kk, i hadn't tried installing them (yet)
<Android_D> I have installed the ffmpeg package from the ubuntu package site using dpkg.  Now I want to compile and install ffmpeg, its binaries, libraries, and header files.  what is the next step after I installt he package?
<byteshack> that sucks, I really wanted to try zope out.  Zope 3 seems not to be too... ah... finished yet
<slaterock> is using the radeon driver much easier than fglrx?
<ubuntu> dli can u give me an example to delete or copy. a file in this folder? or whre can i find the commands
<calamari> hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi
<calamari> anyone know of a print shop / print master type program?
<cliche> hi hi
<misfit_toy> eechoff
<NickGarvey> where would I put a gaim plugin?
<cliche> @echo off
<cliche> echo on
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo echo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo ech
<NickGarvey> @not running windows
<PuMpErNiCkLe> echo e
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ech
<PuMpErNiCkLe> e
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :p
<NickGarvey> lets not spam..
<cliche> :wq!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cliche: this isn't vim
<dli> ubuntu, oh, cp, mv, and rm
<cliche> :)
<bimberi> byteshack: looks like the issue is with python2.3-xml.  You could try installing python2.3, then getting breezy's python2.3-xml via http://packages.ubuntu.com, then installing zope2.x
<ubuntu> ty but i dont know nothing about linux let me search those in google
<cliche> bbl
<ubuntu> i only want save some files
* cliche puts on the mask
<byteshack> bimberi: I'm not a ubuntu jedi-master quite yet, and I'm not sure what else I would break in the process
<byteshack> bimberi: I'll give it a shot though, I'd really like to try that stuff out
<jakobjs> Can anyone help me with xgl on Dapper beta2 ? I've gone through ALL the forums and wiki's and the server still keeps crashing on startup with NO error messages in the X logs :(
<baconbacon> ubuntu man <command> in console to learn about a command
<bimberi> byteshack: yes a certain amount of 'force' is required :P
<Utopiate> Could someone help me remember the command to install a local .deb package from a terminal session?
<NickGarvey> Utopiate: something to do with dpkg
<bimberi> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<NickGarvey> Utopiate: man file for that should do it, probaly -i or something
<NickGarvey> probably*
<NickGarvey> and yeah there we go
<ubuntu> ty baconbacon
<slaterock> anyone here using an ati 9000 igp card?
<dli> ubuntu, for example, what do you want to do specifically
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jakobjs: Dapper-specific support is generally in #ubuntu+1
<byteshack> will python 2.4 and 2.3 live happly together?
<baconbacon> remember the man pages, before google, and "info <topic>" also
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jakobjs: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351 <--- Have you seen this page, though?
<alekz> how can i deny ping access to my server ?
<dli> alekz, I think psad can disable it for you, try "sudo apt-get install psad"
<alekz> thanks dli
<ubuntu> how can i get out form the manual?
<dli> ubuntu, q
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubuntu: hit 'q'
<ubuntu> ty
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<Utopiate> thanks!
<Utopiate> worked like a charm!
<ubuntu> dli i want burn files form the folder documents and settings to cd
<bimberi> byteshack: yes they will
<dli> ubuntu, you want to burn files in /mnt/ubuntu1 ?
<ubuntu> i want to burn those files in a cd
<bimberi> byteshack: i've had a look at that bug - my kludgy workaround would only be good for 'having a look'.  Certainly not for any sort of production system (i'm sure this is obvious to you anyway but still) :)
<dli> ubuntu, why not boot hdd instead of livecd?
<ubuntu> i cant access to windows, now im in a ubuntu live cd and i want to save those files
<dli> ubuntu, not many tools available in livecd
<ubuntu> :(
<ubuntu> does it mean that i need set up ubuntu in my hd?
<dli> ubuntu, I don't know what's available on a livecd
<byteshack> bimberi: sounding like a medical profesional :) I wont take you to court, I promise :)
<bimberi> byteshack: lol!
<ubuntu> ok, look, i have an idea, first i dont know why i have this problem with winxp but the only solution is format or connect the HD to another computer... i cant do that now...
<byteshack> bimberi: I'm downloading breezy's python2.3-xml... hope it works
<ubuntu> the idea is, if i delete some files in windows, maybe i could reinstall de OS
<dli> ubuntu, can you copy those files to other computer via net?
<ubuntu> no in this moment
<guy> hey , whats the dpkg package for macromedia flash?
<dli> ubuntu, I'm not familiar with the livecd environment, try to ask others, you may be able to burn cd in livecd
<ubuntu> ty fir all ur help dli :)
<guy> anyone?
<guy> anyone know the apt-get for macromedia flash?
<bimberi> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<slaterock> flash-player
<bimberi> guy: ^^^^^
<slaterock> maybe?
<Falstius> flash-nonfree ..you could just apt-cache search flash
<byteshack> ahh... feel like to total noob... where can I actually get the breezy package, instead of just a webpage with the package info? (ie: packages.ubuntu.com)
<bimberi> byteshack: click on "i386" (or whatever) in the Download section of http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/python/python2.3-xml
<byteshack> what's the diff between universe and multiverse? and do these exists in dapper?
<bimberi> !components
<ubotu> The rationale behind the different components of the ubuntu repositories (main, restricted, universe, multiverse) is described at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<bimberi> byteshack: yes, they're in dapper
<byteshack> gotcha, that didn't look like a link
<Falstius> anyone know how I get ride of the distortion lines when I output to the TV?  (just an old fashioned TV on composite output)
<byteshack> I was searching the wiki for differences between those universes, but I could not find good explanations
<guy> hmm I can't install mplayer-k7?
<guy> whats up?
<bimberi> byteshack: yes agreed, those links are a bit obscure on the page
<byteshack> guy: dapper or breezy?
<byteshack> bimberi: thanks
<slaterock> come on, anyone know how to use the radeon driver module
<guy> breezy
<dli> guy, I think the mplayhq.hu recommends building mplayer from source on your computer
<guy> breezy,kubuntu
<bimberi> !info mplayer-k7
<ubotu> mplayer-k7: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<bimberi> guy: it's in multiverse - got that enabled?
<guy> what the sources.list line for multiverse?
<bimberi> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ubuntu> finally can u tell me how can i get in a folder_? -----> /mnt/ubuntu1
<guy> i am there
<guy> i don't have that manager
<guy> I am in kde
<Fracture> com
<jonguy> help my internet still will not work
<byteshack> yes, I figured out how to add them, but was not sure about what they were used for
<bimberi> guy: bottom of the page
<byteshack> I understand universe is for non sanctified packages, but what's multiverse for?
<jonguy> i went and bought a new ethernet card and it worked with slax live
<ubuntu> forget it, i did it with "cd"
<jonguy> but it still will not work with ubuntu
<Madpilot> byteshack, non-free stuff - Acrobat Reader, ATI & NVidia drivers, stuff like that
<jonguy> bimberi what page are u refering to
<C0n5ci3n53> :D
<C0n5ci3n53> Anyone knows how to remove the nforce driver?
<C0n5ci3n53> My sound doesn't work now that I've installed it.
<jonguy> nm i see there is a (guy) also in here
<bimberi> jonguy: :)
<jonguy> bimberi do have any idea why my internet is not working?
<C0n5ci3n53> No one knows?
<jonguy> not i
<C0n5ci3n53> Damn.
<crimsun> C0n5ci3n53: it comes with an uninstall script iirc.
<C0n5ci3n53> It does? Haha, must have overlooked something.
<C0n5ci3n53> Actualy, I have no idea how to use that.
<jonguy> lol
<crimsun> should be mentioned in the README
<C0n5ci3n53> k
<roxas> Question for anyone.  How do you login as root?
<crimsun> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<C0n5ci3n53> You don't like using sudo?
<Madpilot> roxas, you don't, generally
<jonguy> crimsun how come my internet works in slax live but not in ubuntu?
<crimsun> jonguy: how come your question is so vague?
<C0n5ci3n53> jonguy, you tried activating your internet card?
<jonguy> yes
<C0n5ci3n53> hmm
<C0n5ci3n53> weird :D
<crimsun> i.e., you need to provide a LOT more debugging info
<roxas> Madpilot It asks for trying to find $HOME, and I need to log in as root.
<roxas> And it doesn't like the Sudo
<guest_3dhifi> hello?
<Madpilot> roxas, what are you trying to do, and what's the exact error you get?
<roxas> madpilot: I am trying to install Crossover Office
<jonguy> well it was'nt working so i got a new card and now it works with slax but with ubuntu it does'nt
<jonguy> and when it boots up it takes a long time on the networking part
<crimsun> jonguy: are we supposed to guess what card it is? :)
<jonguy> lets see hold a sec
<Madpilot> roxas, ah - I know nothing about Crossover Office - there is a #crossover channel, though
<roxas> Madpilot: I know nothing either.  This is only my third day in doing this.
<jonguy> wally world special Network Everywhere Network Card
<jonguy> the good stuff
<ubuntu> how can i open a *.txt file in the console
<Madpilot> roxas, type /join #crossover to get to the Crossover Office channel
<crimsun> jonguy: pastebin the output from ``lspci -v''
<crimsun> !tell jonguy about pastebin
<Madpilot> ubuntu, "nano file.txt"
<jonguy> i know about it
<roxas> Madpilot: I am there now.
<jonguy> somewhat
<ubuntu> ty madpilot
<intelikey> hey hey hey.   i got this printer that usually works fine.  but for some reason it just flaked out on me.   it wont do anything from the comp.  tests fine from the printer tho  ???
<jonguy> but since its on another computer my fingers will need a workout
<intelikey> i removed cups*  with -P  and reinstalled it.   set the printer up again ... nothing seems to help.
<C0n5ci3n53> Hmm, any idea where the README file for nForce drivers is?
<intelikey> somebody good with cups ?
<calamari> intelikey: have you tested it on another system?
<intelikey> oh and i can echo blah > /dev/usb/lp0   and it prints blah.
<intelikey> calamari nothing to test it on.
<jonguy> the card is a linksys nc100
<jonguy> is there anything in particular because the puter is in another room
<crimsun> jonguy: does the interface show up with ``ifconfig''?
<jonguy> yes
<jonguy> wait hold up
<jonguy> i was thinking pppoeconf
<intelikey> calamari you got thoughts on this?   or just the one question ?
<Android_D> if I am want to direct something to the ffmpeg root folder, is that the folder that contains all the ffmpeg header files?
<jonguy> eth0 says the internet adress to be "fe80"
<jonguy> and thats not right
<crimsun> jonguy: so an ip hasn't been assigned to it. What if you run ``sudo dhclient eth0''?
<crimsun> (ipv4, that is)
<odyssey> hey guys what is the best dvd player for linux
<jonguy> ipv4?
<crimsun> jonguy: run the command above
<jonguy> ok
<psw> whats the difference b/w tightVNC and vino-server?
<intelikey> i need to trubble shoot cups.   ubuntu 5.4 system   printer  hp psc750    was working fine.  now it says it's printing but never does anything.    anyone ?
<byteshack> nice, got zope2.8 installed on dapper... my.jeddipoints += 1 :)
<biovore> intelikey: change the debug level to 5 in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<biovore> and look in /var/log/cups/error_log
<jonguy> No DHCPOFFERS recieved
<biovore> (make sure you restart cups after changing the conf file
<doms> pasbtin site
<intelikey> biovore k
<C0n5ci3n53> Alright, Ive managed to extract the files from the nforce installer, but the next step states to do "make uninstall" but I get an error doing this: "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop."
<cliche> lol
<C0n5ci3n53> What is it am I doing wrong?
<cliche> hi
<NightQuest> Hey
<cliche> howdy
<NightQuest> I can't seem to get my wireless card working with Ubuntu.. :<
<cliche> brb for the money
* cliche puts on the mask
<NightQuest> O.o
<NightQuest> I tried the ndiswrapper stuff...
<NightQuest> furthest I've got is "Invalid Driver" ._.
<crimsun> jonguy: is your router locked down by mac address?
<cliche> maybe
<cliche> a r p
<psw> I am unable to VNC to the remote computer until the GNOME session is LOGGED. Is there anyway i can VNC right after reboot without logging on to the GNOME Session?
* cliche sends an evil arp to crimsun
<psw> i'm using vino-server now....
<ablyss> psw, are you vnc'ing to gnome or from gnome?
<NightQuest> gah
<jonguy> i believe it is a hub but its locked up (came installed in apartment) and it is not static
<NightQuest> well this sucks...
<psw> ablyss: to gnome
<NightQuest> anyone here use a WUSB54GS?
<ablyss> psw, well X server has to be running.. you need to ssh to linux and turn on X minimal for vnc
<cliche> usb wireless?
<NightQuest> yeh
<cliche> *sigh*
<NightQuest> Linksys
<jonguy> i mean the hub and the modem are locked up in a box on the wall
<psw> ablyss: can you please tell me how to do that?
<ablyss> psw, actually just running vncserver itself should turn on the minimal X server required
<sqwishy> Hello, i'm running daper drake beta, i want to try gobby which seems to require libglibmm-2.6 or greater but its not in the package manager. Can i still get it?
<ablyss> psw, well from the remote machine telnet to linux and run your xvncserver from prompt
<ablyss> ssh* sorry telnet is depreciated
<calamari> NightQuest: a google for: WUSB54GS ubuntu turns up a bunch of things.. tried them all?
<ergotew> anyone know why my sound would stop working after booting into windows then back again?
<ablyss> ergotew: check mute
<ergotew> ablyss: tried that :) the alsamixer thing
<calamari> NightQuest: for example: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40299
<cliche> hehe
<NightQuest> I've tried: WUSB54GS "Invalid Driver!" Ubuntu
<jonguy> i was reading on the net is the tulip driver installed with ubuntu
<cliche> remomber: alsa is linux only
<PORDO> has anyone here been able to compile zphone successfully?
<ablyss> ergotew: not sure... shouldn't have a thing related to your booting into windows though
<intelikey> biovore i don't see a thing in the log file that looks like an error....
<sqwishy> Is it possible to get libglibmm-2.6 in daper?
<intelikey> I [30/Apr/2006:22:50:23 -0500]  Job 5 queued on 'PSC-750' by 'barb'.
<intelikey> D [30/Apr/2006:22:50:23 -0500]  Job 5 hold_until = 0
<intelikey> D [30/Apr/2006:22:50:23 -0500]  ProcessIPPRequest: 4 status_code=0
<intelikey> D [30/Apr/2006:22:50:23 -0500]  CloseClient: 4
<ergotew> ablyss: i know, sounds ridiculous. symptom that might be revealing: in gstreamer-properties (multimedia systems selector), when I try to test ALSA or OSS i get "Failed to construct pipeline"
<intelikey> oh crap wrong buffer
<intelikey> does  D [30/Apr/2006:22:50:23 -0500]  CloseClient: 4
<starkes> does anyone know how to change the logo during the boot process? im running ubuntu, but i downloaded a theme pack for edubuntu, and now after trying to set up some ati drivers, it says edubuntu while all the processes start, instead of ubuntu
<intelikey> mean anything to anyone in the cups log ?
<ablyss> ergotew: use different sound driver
<jonguy> crimsun did u loose hope?
<ergotew> ablyss: could you elaborate? a different module?  (currently using ca0106 sblive one)
<ablyss> ergotew: in the gnome sound properties menu try using a different sound module
<starkes> has anyone here successfully installed ATI openGL drivers?
<polpak> starkes: yes
<Toma-> anyone know a good VCD creator?
<bimberi> Toma-: i know k3b can, not sure how good it is at it though
<Toma-> hmm ok
<ergotew> ablyss: i'm still not totally clear.. in Preferences -> Sound, the dropdown box to choose a card has no entries (!), in Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector, Default Sink choices of ALSA, OSS, and ESD all say "Failed to construct pipeline". any thoughts?
<jonguy> he saw the salad dressing
<ergotew> har!
<cci[RR] us> hi there
<cci[RR] us> anyone here
<ergotew> hello, yes
<cci[RR] us> i would like to know how to config grub to boot into console instead of X
<cci[RR] us> i tried passing 3 to the kernel but it didnit work
<cci[RR] us> which runlevel doesnt go into X?
<mikebot> anyone here use an ipod with ubuntu?
<ergotew> ccirrus: checking something, hold on
<Caminomaster> Hello again, HaHa
<jonguy> i used slax to put linux on my pod
<Caminomaster> Thank God I'm going powerful in Linux
<Caminomaster> Each day I understand more
<cci[RR] us> I was using Gentoo. I just tried Ubuntu
<cci[RR] us> it's rather different
<ergotew> ccirrus: dirty solution would be to 'mv /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/s13gdm'
<ergotew> dont know clean way
<cci[RR] us> hmm... ok i'll search for it. Thanks for the help
<jonguy> i cant get the internet to work with ubuntu im thinking about switching distros lol
<mikebot> anyone?
<hyphenated> the "debian" way is to use update-rc.d I think
<mikebot> anyone use an ipod?
<Caminomaster> Who knows Xserver and xorg?
<hyphenated> mikebot: I boot into windows to update mine. I'm too wimpy to risk all the mp3s already on the ipod :-)
<Flannel> anyway, thanks for your time.
<Flannel> erm
<Flannel> hey guys, I'm having problems moving courier(imap)'s mail folder from ~/Maildir to ~/.maildir, Ive switched the paths in /etc/imapd and -ssl, and reloaded them both with the initd script, anywhere else I need to be looking?  my imap clients still look at the old directory.
<hyphenated> mikebot: apparently amaroK (a KDE media player) can handle them fine. don't know about gtkpod
<mikebot> hyphenated, i've tried both, can't seem to do anything =\
<hyphenated> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<mikebot> if i have downloaded mp3s onto an ext3 partition, can i access that in windows?
<mikebot> i've been to that
<cci[RR] us> ergotew: >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=52760
<hyphenated> mikebot: yeah, with an ext3 driver for windows. google for one
<mikebot> hyphenated, ok, thanks
<ergotew> ccirrus: indeed...
<mikebot> can banshee not play m4a's?
<cci[RR] us> we have to manually delete the .deb files after we add/remove packages?
<cci[RR] us> or the system will automatically clear them once the installation is over?
<dj-fu> apt-get autoclean
<dj-fu> will remove uninstalled packages iirc
<dj-fu> man apt-get
<cci[RR] us> cool
<cci[RR] us> how do i change the password for super user
<dj-fu> sudo passwd
<dj-fu> root is depreceated for Ubuntu
<dj-fu> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<luisito> hello guys
<ergotew> hello
<cci[RR] us> i did sudo passwd and it no longer prompts me for passwd
<cci[RR] us> screw up!
<dj-fu> sudo caches.
<dj-fu> `man sudo`.
<ergotew> ccirrus: that will happen as long as you use that particular window
<dj-fu> incorrect
<dj-fu> that will happen as long as the defined cache
<cci[RR] us> ubuntu is so different! i relied on "su -" in the past
<dj-fu> having a root shell open always occasionally leads to doing stupid things
<dj-fu> rm -rf /*, for example.
<dj-fu> doing that is not advised to test, btw.
<cci[RR] us> thats when the user is careless and is a n00b
<dj-fu> correct.
<dj-fu> ubuntu caters to first timers very nicely
<m0zone> how does one take a screen shot in gnome
<cci[RR] us> i see
<cci[RR] us> after i used apt-get autoclean
<dj-fu> m0zone, gnome-screenshot
<dj-fu> or accesories > screenshot
<cci[RR] us> there are still lots of sttuff inside
<dj-fu> or prses the screenshot button?
<ergotew> m0zone: print screen key doesnt work?
<m0zone> doesnt seam to
<m0zone> thats why i asked hehe
<regeya> cci[RR] us: so, um, you mean 'is careless *or* is a n00b', right?
<luisito> well guys, I'm trying Xgl and I am very impressed. It is wonderful. It only needs to be perfectioned in some aspects. but the movements are crazy great!
<luisito> also I see a better font rendering
<m0zone> gnome-screenshot worked tho  many thanks
<cci[RR] us> regeya: nope. "and or"
<cci[RR] us> XGL rocks.
<cci[RR] us> used on Kororaa
<cci[RR] us> anyway
<cci[RR] us> should var/cache/apt/archies be void of .deb
<therunnyman> Let's say I'm going to treat myself to a video card I don't need...what'll I get?
<cci[RR] us> im quite hard up on space
<dj-fu> geforce 7900gtx 512mb
<cci[RR] us> ATi is less linux friendly. get a nvidia
<Flannel> therunnyman: nvidia.
<TTilus> m0zone: you can have printscreen-button too, just bind it to running gnome-printscreen
<therunnyman> six hundred bones...I was thinking something uder 100
<therunnyman> er, under
<cci[RR] us> dj-fu: should var/cache/apt/archies be void of .deb
<cci[RR] us> im quite hard up on space
<dj-fu> no
<dj-fu> you can go there and rm *.deb, if you want
<dj-fu> although I wouldn't recommend it
<cci[RR] us> those .deb are those which i have just updated
<theBishop> after the most recent round of updates, i don't get sound in firefox anymore
<cci[RR] us> i would suppose there are done
<theBishop> after the most recent round of updates, i don't get sound in firefox anymore
<theBishop> i'm aware of the firefoxrc fix
<noiesmo> there should be no problem clearing the apt cache files this can be done with sudo apt-get clean after the packages are installed
<theBishop> its not doing it anymore
<bit_doidao> HI! how to change the permissions of my partition?
<cci[RR] us> fstab
<cci[RR] us> udner the column options
<bit_doidao> cci[RR] us: /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     vfat    defaults        0       0
<bit_doidao> put ,users?
<bit_doidao> defaults,users
<cci[RR] us> rw=read write
<cci[RR] us> ro=read only\
<cci[RR] us> replace defaults with rw or ro
<bit_doidao> so i substitute defaults with rw?
<noiesmo> cci[RR] us, heres what you can do http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060425235826649
<cci[RR] us> noiesmo: ??
<TTilus> bit_doidao: what _are_ the permissions and what do you want them to be?
<noiesmo> cci[RR] us, this mounts the partition with user and group permissions
<noiesmo> cci[RR] us, its howto
<cci[RR] us> im was helping bit_doidao
<bit_doidao> TTilus: I want to allow the user fulano to read and write
<cci[RR] us> im not having any problems with fstab
<TTilus> bit_doidao: and nobody alse?
<TTilus> s/alse/else
<bit_doidao> noiesmo: im the newbie :)
<noiesmo> TTilus, heres what you can do http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060425235826649
<noiesmo> aahhhh
<bit_doidao> TTilus: yes
<regeya> cci[RR] us: so it's not possible for an experienced user to be careless? ;-)  on that note, I'm off to bed.
<noiesmo> bit_doidao, heres what you can do http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060425235826649
<cci[RR] us> regeya: u have mistakend me
<TTilus> bit_doidao: you may want to have uid= and gid= parameters to set the owner and group of partition to that specific user
<cci[RR] us> bye... i reboot my system
<noiesmo> bit_doidao, TTilus thats what my how to does gid uid
<bit_doidao> noiesmo: TTilus: done. now how to remount the partition?
<bit_doidao> im actually playing a mp3 from it
<dai_> could someone please link me the page explain how to use wine, thanx
<ergotew> www.winehq.org , click on documentation
<dai_> again
<TTilus> bit_doidao: how about mount -o remount /dir/
<dai_> there is a more detailed explained how to install and use them just linked to me but i lost it
<minerale> in windows I can type <alt> 138 and get an accented e... how can I do that in linux ?
<TTilus> bit_doidao: (see man mount or help -> man pages -> admin -> mount)
<dai_> could please someone tell me how to run windows program on ubuntu
<TTilus> dai_: why would you want to?
<dai_> ......
<dai_> just for fun, thank you
<TTilus> dai_: that said, wine can do something
<hyphenated> minerale: for GTK programs, you hold Ctrl+Shift while you type the number. I forget how for KDE programs
<dai_> but i can't get wine do what i wanted
<Android_D> I am trying to ./configure and when I run it, it looks for openssl/md5.h and can't find it. how do I have it so that it looks in a different folder than the one it is looking in?
<TTilus> minerale: you press accent dead-key and then e.  :)
<Android_D> would I use -I ?
<minerale> ttilus: where do I find accent deadkey?
<bit_doidao> TTilus: thank you!
<dai_> never mind i found it
<minerale> hypheanted: odd, I get characters but they are different... where can I get a listing for those codes?
<TTilus> minerale: choose keyboard layout which has  :D
<TTilus> minerale: are you trying to produce  or  or what?
<bluetoad_>  /msg nickserv link bluetoad c0ff33
<dj-fu> pwned
<TTilus> bluetoad_: ooops  :D
<Varanger> hello
<Varanger> How can I format a DVD+RW disc?
<dj-fu> dvd+rw-format
<ergo2> question: is there a way i can restore my gstreamer / alsa stuff back to the way it was upon installation? it worked great then, and by means unknown i have managed to hose it entirely. perhaps dpkg-reconfigure something?
<bit_doidao> how to install the latest thunderbird in my language?
<blind> Can I mount an ISO as a CD drive?
<bit_doidao> pt-br...
<concept10> blind, yes
<Varanger> blind: mount file.iso -o loop /mount/here
<dj-fu> mm, may have to specify -t iso9660 so it doesn't cry, but yeah.
<blind> but it mounts as a HD.. (or the icon is an HD icon) or does that not matter?
<dj-fu> it's a virtual hd
<crunchyfish> Has anyone had this problem with the Dapper LiveCD? It starts to set up and then repeats this error: "hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit" a few times. Then it will finish setting up and as soon as it shows the desktop it will either freeze or reboot
<dj-fu> (does not matter)
<ergo2> dj-fu: i'm curious who you are, that you seem to know the answer to just about every question
<dj-fu> I'm just the man.
<ergo2> dj-fu: not to invade your privacy or anything
<dj-fu> really, no one special
<dj-fu> I've just done alot of things.
<dj-fu> and, this is a support channel, I usually try to support ;
<starkes> does anyone know how to change the logo that shows up while ubuntu starts up? (before gnome loads)
<dj-fu> the usplash?
<dj-fu> I think there is a tutorial on the wiki
<starkes> if thats what its called
<dj-fu> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<dj-fu> There ya go.
<starkes> thanks
<kumar> hi
<dj-fu> It's pretty tricky, I wouldn't bother if I was you. If you're lookin for a themed kernel loader, try LILO instead of grub, it has some easy to configure theme options iirc
<chris___> whats so great about this new dapper version of ubuntu?
<eXcentra> starkes: in synpatic, there's some usplash manager. try searching it up.
<chris___> :) anyone try dapper?
<dj-fu> It's just great. Don't ask question.
<dj-fu> I'm on it, righ tnow.
<chris___> whats been updated?
<dj-fu> Nearly everything.
<Madpilot> chris___, everything's been updated
<dj-fu> Think linux that works.
<kumar> hi chris
<chris___> hi kumr
<chris___> kumar*
<Madpilot> dj-fu, Linux that works *better* - Ubuntu already works ;)
<dj-fu> yep, I'll give ya that.
<kumar> i have a problem in synaptic
<chris___> i am going to wait tho till it gets stable
<starkes> is usplash for the boot loader or the stuff that starts after linux boots? basically, i somehow ended up with an edubuntu logo while my linux boots instead of ubuntu
<dj-fu> it is stable
<starkes> and im trying to undo that
<chris___> june it comes out :)
<dj-fu> starkes: usplash is the pretty logo while the kernel/init sequence runs, yes
<starkes> excellent, i'll check that out then
<chris___> can you install quickbooks 2006 in ubuntu? using wine
<kumar> no
<Mark987> chris___ dapper is still buggy IMHO
<chris___> what versions are supported?
<Mark987> had several issues so far...
<ergo2> appdb.winehq.org has a database of user experiences with various apps
<Flannel> well, of course it's still buggy.  It's beta.
<kumar> 5.0.4
<chris___> thank you mark987
<Mark987> Flannel that's my point, sorta
<chris___> who do you go to if you find a bug mark987?
<Mark987> and annoyances like the installer won't get past DHCP timeouts if you don't run/use DHCP and such
<Hobbsee> !+bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<chris___> how do you inform the devolopers
<chris___> i see
<Flannel> unfortunately, I'll bet most people underestimate what beta really means, since they see [google item]  beta, and don't see many bugs by the time theyve jumped on the band wagon, .
<chris___> :)
<Flannel> chris___: launchpad
<Mark987> i've had a couple really cryptic errors so far when playing with the repositories (adding stuff)
<Flannel> So, anyone familiar with Courier (the mail ... something).
<Hobbsee> Mark987: take the line auto eth0 out of your /etc/network/interfaces to stop that...
<Mark987> trying easy ubuntu (yeah i know) on it gave me some "fix your packages first" errors and such too
<crunchyfish> Every time I try to install using a 5.10 disc (I've tried both 32 bit and 64 bit), it will copy all the files over, restart, and then freeze at between 70% and 80% of the installation process. I've burned the discs several times at varying speeds and done md5 checksums to make sure the isos are good. I'm out of ideas.
<chris___> is dapper install going to be binary install still?
<Mark987> Hobbsee that's the installer... wouldn't know how to fix it
<Mark987> so i got DHCP up for it - just so it installs
<Flannel> chris___: huh?
<Hobbsee> Mark987: oh....right...ctrl+c usually works for such things, but i've never tried it.  i thought you meant for bootup
<chris___> flannel never mind
<Mark987> i did try that... somehow that didn't work :/
<Mark987> then i got some weird stuff hapenning (too much of a linux n00b to know)
<crimsun> expert mode allows you to enter static information.
<Mark987> cool, will try that then, thanks crimsun
<roaet> Where are the lib's hidden at in ubuntu?
<Mark987> i'll have to see what i need to create partitions wise too (don't recall the exact setup, but i hate letting ubuntu have its way with it and hope it does a semi-instelligent setup)
<crimsun> roaet: ...hidden? In /lib, /usr/lib, and so forth. Why?
<Flannel> Mark987: you can do that in the installer.
<roaet> Ah
<roaet> good point.
<kuja> roaet: /usr/lib, /usr/local/lib, /lib
<Mark987> Flannel yeah, just gotta know what to create though...
<therunnyman> crunchyfish, how much CD-R or RW media you got laying around?
<ubuntu> DLI what command did u say to "jump the permission"? something with "-r"
<dli> ubuntu, do you mean change permissions? chmod
<noiesmo> crunchyfish, try burning at like 4X
<crunchyfish> Yeah, I did that
<crunchyfish> Using isorecorder
<Mark987> i'm still shocked by the amount of updates though... 194 updates to 6.06 beta 2 - 226MB worth!
<dli> crunchyfish, still no luck?
<dj-fu> that doesn't sound right. From breezy?
<Android_D> how can I install the perl module Date::Manip without connecting to the net?
<crunchyfish> therunnyman, I've only got one brand here but I have plenty of it
<crimsun> dj-fu: breezy would be more like 700.
<dj-fu> thats' what I thought
<dli> Mark987, beta releases are updated more often
<crunchyfish> dli, still no luck :( I even tried booting the Dapper LiveCD and it crashes as soon as the desktop shows up
<Mark987> ah, okie :)
<therunnyman> crunchyfish, disable burnproof, or whatever it's called in your software (what are you using, by the way?), and try an 8x burn
<crimsun> Mark987: updates are fast & furious.
<crunchyfish> I've used Alcohol, Nero, and ISOrecorder
<Mark987> try burning with verification too while you're at it...
<dli> crunchyfish, can you install gentoo? since you are already familiar to the step by step way of ubuntu
<dli> crunchyfish, it's a good way to debug
<crunchyfish> dli, I haven't tried that
<Mark987> once i got it working nice and well (perhaps in a couple more installs?), then I'll make a permanent copy of the VM disk :)
<therunnyman> crunchyfish, okay...yeah, try diabling burnproof...I'll tell you why, if you want to know
<dli> crunchyfish, if something wrong with ubuntu installer, it's hard to tell the cause
<ubuntu> oh, if u remember... i was triyng to acces to windows partition, and tx to u i mounted the /dev/hda1 in a /mnt/ubuntu1 but i cant access to this folder in a classic window only in the console
<dli> crunchyfish, if you have another computer there, just use it to read the gentoo handbook
<Mark987> although ubuntu is quite different (from my point of view anyways) from the other distros I tried before (where stuff is mounted and such) so it'll take me a while to figure it out
<Flannel> crunchyfish: what you might try is isntalling just the server.  and then installing ubuntu-desktop later.  The install will be shorter, might not have to deal with the problem packages, or whatnot.
<crunchyfish> therunnyman, I didn't think isorecorder used burnproof, and the disc i burned using isorecorder still didn't work
<dli> ubuntu, okay, close all programs opened /mnt/ubuntu1
<crunchyfish> OK dli, I'll look into that
<crunchyfish> Ah thanks, Flannel. I'll give that a try
<dli> ubuntu, not even terminals cd to there
<bit_doidao> how to see if my webcam is suported in ubuntu? when i start ubuntu, the webcam's led turns on... but i coudnt run camorama, because it could detect my webcam :( can anyone help?
<ubuntu> close alll and open only /mnt/ubuntu1 ?
<estupendocero> Is the syntax used in MSWindows' HOSTS file compatible with /etc/hosts?
<blind> i believe so.
<dondong> ./ #ubuntu-offtopic
<blind> open it up and take a look
<therunnyman> crunchyfish, I haven't used isorecorder, so I can't speak to it.  Nero does by default.  Try Nero, and in the burn dialog, turn off burnproof, and remember to select "Burn Image" from the drop-downs
<dli> ubuntu, type "id", find your uid and gid
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<dli> ubuntu, use them in "mount -ouid=####,gid=## /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1"
<bit_doidao> ubuntu this is the root id and gid, try: id youruser
<dli> ubuntu, root :(
<crunchyfish> ok, will 8x be too fast or should i stick to 4x? and should I maybe try burning to DVD instead of CD? maybe my CDs suck
<Mark987> 4x is better
<Mark987> and quality media is always better too, although CDs aren't usually an issue
<bit_doidao> how to use my webcam? its listed in lsusb..
<crunchyfish> i've just updated my firmware and the only recorder i can get to let me do 4x is isorecorder. nero et al force me to use 8x and up
<Mark987> I'd burn and verify personally
<estupendocero> so nobody knows if mswindows' hosts file is compatible with /etc/hosts?
<ubuntu> uid=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=1000(ubuntu),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),111(scanner),114(admin)
<Mark987> nero should let you use 4x, just select from the list
<Mark987> even dvd decryter burns quite nicely
<dli> estupendocero, no point to use it :( make a new one
<Quan-Time> morning all ;) i have so sound is q3 / wolfET,. i can play divx / mp3s with XMMS no problem.. any ideas ? i use onboard NF4 (its ac97 i think)
<ergo2> estup: yes it is
<therunnyman> crunchyfish, 1-12x are "safe" speeds, as they don't invoke burnproof as part of their writing schemes
<ubuntu> like this??--> "sudo mount -ouid=####,gid=## /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1"
<noiesmo> estupendocero, dont know about compat but you can enter similiar info in both
<crunchyfish> i'll be back after this burn if it doesn't work, thank you all for the suggestions
<chris___> anyone running xubuntu?
<estupendocero> dli, noiesmo I wanted to use one of the publicly available ad blocking hosts files with like 10,000 entries... don't feel like entering them by hand
<therunnyman> burnproof, the technology, is awful, but it sounds great; the laser stops writing, which used to cause buffer underruns.
<dli> estupendocero, I will call it stupid to keep 10,000 entries in a hosts file, run a dns server
<therunnyman> the thing is, the laser stops writing...bad scene, you can hear the digital artefacts if you burn an audio CD at 32X+
<AngryElf> when i use the gui to change my wireless properties from static to dhcp it hangs for a minute or so and then tells me it's dhcp -- but i dont really believe it, how can i find out if it's dhcp or static fromt he command line?
<ubuntu> like this??--> "sudo mount -uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu1"
<dli> AngryElf, "ps fx -A|grep dhclient"
<ubuntu> dli
<AngryElf> dli, but i've got eth0 working too
<estupendocero> dli, is there a better way to blacklist domains?
<AngryElf> my wired connection
<dli> ubuntu, do you have some usb-memory stick?
<dli> estupendocero, iptables
<ubuntu> not here :(
<dli> estupendocero, hosts doesn't solve the problem
<Mark987> hosts is a bad way around the problem IMHO
<Mark987> and if it's just for ads, try adblock ;)
<dli> ubuntu, ask others, I don't even run ubuntu myself
<ubuntu> ok ty
<estupendocero> dli, Mark987, I'll accept that, thanks. I'll figure something else out
<estupendocero> thanks
<kumar> How to install yahoo messenger
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell kumar about gaim
<kumar> ok
<dli> kumar, gaim is installed by default :)
<ubuntu> estupendocero hablas espa;ol
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kumar> but i want to use ymessenger
<Flannel> kumar: GAIM can connect to yahoo.
<dli> noiesmo, I want scim be installed by default too, saving questions like how to type in another language
<kumar> how
<dli> kumar, add accounts
<kumar> ok
<Flannel> I honestly dont know, I use CenterICQ myself.
<dli> kumar, you can choose which type of account to add
<kumar> user
<noiesmo> dli, whaaat?
<dli> noiesmo, scim, the package
<Flannel> kumar: he means "add account" in gaim, not ubuntu.
<michael117> How can I similate 5.1 surround sound from normal 2-channel audio by duplicating the audio streams to the front two speakers to play in the back and possibly configure a center channel for the center speaker?
<kumar> i am very new to ubuntu
<dli> kumar, start gaim :) from menu or, type "gaim&" in a terminal
<kumar> so i have no idea about gaim
<Madpilot> kumar, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto
<babo> Does anyone know how I stop named from listening on all available interfaces ... ? It seems to be listening on every IP address in my block ... ? I've checked man named but there wasn't anything useful ... Thanks
<dli> kumar, and gaim will ask you to add accounts
<Quan-Time> gaim isnt that hard
<Quan-Time> using it now
<kumar> ok
<Quan-Time> i would like a different sort.. as its a bit.... i dont like it much :)
<Quan-Time> i like trillian.. but thats winxp
<dli> Quan-Time, tried kopete?
<htmlgecko> ugh trillian...I'm using gaim right now too
<ergo2> babo: did you look at the config files in /etc/?
<phate> I'm having an issue with dapper drake. I can't seem to change the resolution of my screen, its stuck at 640x480x16bpp. I'm running a Dell Latitude C600 with 384MB of RAM, ATI Rage Mobility M3, Pentium III (Coppermine) 800Mhz. Any ideas?
<Flannel> phate: #ubuntu+1 for dapper things, they're better suited.
<Quan-Time> dli, i cant even prenounce that properly
<Quan-Time> i might try it
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell phate about resolution
<htmlgecko> I'm also having trouble configuring my resolution on kubuntu
<Quan-Time> i currently use gnome tho
<dli> Quan-Time, easier for me, since English is not my language, I don't have to pronounce it
<htmlgecko> could anyone lend a hand?
<phate> woo, natural language bot. Spiff.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell htmlgecko about fixres
<htmlgecko> thanks mad
<babo> ergo2: well, yes I looked in it, I'm not sure what I should put in it though. There doesn't seem to be anything obvious ...
<Madpilot> htmlgecko, np
<Quan-Time> dli, yer thats sorta nice
<babo> I have a controls directive in there which instructs rndc to connect to localhost at port 953 ... nothing about listening interfaces though ...
<Quan-Time> thin, light and.. yer not too shabby
<Quan-Time> i might try it actually
<dli> Quan-Time, kopete already has video in it
<roboko1> hmm what is the shell command to hibernater?
<htmlgecko> shutdown -h?
<roaet> How do I get flash 8 installed in ubuntu?
<dli> Quan-Time, gaim, you have to wait it after the 2.0 release ( not including)
<Quan-Time> it can play videos ? i using vlc currently
<Quan-Time> wait, why ?
<dli> Quan-Time, gaim-2.0 doesn't support voice-video
<Quan-Time> zif i care about voice / video
<dli> Quan-Time, for voice and video, you may want to try ekiga, the former gnomemeeting
<robokop> htmlgecko: no that is halt or powerdown after shutdown
<htmlgecko> quan, if you have an xp machine available, look up iVisit
<dli> Quan-Time, however, ubuntu is a distribution which just works, not nice to tweak packages
<Quan-Time> nah.. i dont care about video / voice chat.. i just use it to msg mates @ work.. coz they cant have irc (:
<calamari> anyone know of a print shop / print master type program?
<Quan-Time> im not tweaking packages !
<htmlgecko> my bad robokop
<Quan-Time> yet
<Madpilot> calamari, the GIMP or Inkscape?
<Quan-Time> yer.. i want audio in games.. i use onboard NF4 AC97.. and quake3 / wolfET have no audio... XMMS / vlc work fine tho
<calamari> Madpilot: not really.. those are more like ms paint.  I'm trying to create cards, banners, signs, etc with clip art etc
<Quan-Time> ideas ?
<Madpilot> calamari, there's an openclipart project package in Ubuntu's repos, if you need a source of clipart
<calamari> Madpilot: just curious: have you used printmaster / print shop?
<robokop> hmm what is the shell command to hibernate?
<calamari> Madpilot: they are very simple programs.. not many options, easy to use
<Madpilot> calamari, I think we had a copy years ago, for banners and such. These days, I'd use Inkscape for that sort of thing
<calamari> Madpilot: hehe.. I have used inkscape to make diagrams, but not really for this kind of thing
<calamari> Madpilot: for example, if I was making a card, it would know where to print things so that when I folded the card everything was right side up
<calamari> Madpilot: I suspect the app doesn't exist for linux
<Madpilot> calamari, yeah - I don't know of an app that'll do that...
<calamari> Madpilot: thanks for letting me pick your brain :)
<Madpilot> calamari, np ;)
<robokop> hmm what is the shell command to hibernate?
<Quan-Time> is its shutdown -h ?
<Quan-Time> thats a total guess
<bit_doidao> Quan-Time: shutdown -h halt the system
<bit_doidao> Quan-Time: turns it down
<htmlgecko> just do an info shutdown
<Quan-Time> i said it was a guess.. im trying to help :)
<Quan-Time> cheers for the info tho.. good to know
<robokop> in the default shutdown command there is no hibernate option
<bit_doidao> "shutdown -r now" restarts the system immediatly
<robokop> yep but that isn't what i want to do
<Quan-Time> so yer.. anyone wanna help me with my audio problem yet ?
<dli> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<Quan-Time> ive actually asked like 4 times.. just didnt wanna repeat.. i just want attention :(
<Quan-Time> i have no audio in games (quake3 / wolfET) but i have audio in divx / mp3. i use a NF4 chipset with onboard AC97 audio
<calamari> Quan-Time: does OpenGL handle audio, or does only DirectX do that?
<cliche> ?
<calamari> Quan-Time: if it handles audio, perhaps it is broken somehow
<Quan-Time> calamari, i dont honestly know
<Quan-Time> games run fine..
<cliche> do you mean directdraw?
<Quan-Time> and the games are navite ports
<calamari> cliche: in Windows, DirectXhas both audio/video parts to it.. I am not sure how much opengl copies directx
<monsterb> !wine
<cliche> .............................
<cliche> ogl > dx
<Quan-Time> cliche, true :)
<crunchyfish> hey, to anyone who was helping me earlier, it looks like i have a working server install. thanks a lot for the suggestions. if anyone could point me in the direction of getting the full desktop from here i'd appreciate it
<calamari> cliche: I am not debating that.. just that they are similar in function and might contain similar features (ie. audio)
<xknight_> how do you search for wireless routers  ?
<xknight_> any one know ?
<Quan-Time> BUT from a developers point of view (i know 2) dx is fast.. and thus, when time is important, he will use dx calls instead of opengl.. saynig that, he is an inherently lazy coder
<Quan-Time> so will cut corners where avil... thus, dx
<crunchyfish> oh nevermind, i found it :) thanks again
<Quan-Time> at the cost of some flexibility
<cliche> calamari, the SDL?
<monsterb> Any one install wine on 64bit?
<xknight_> how do you search for wireless routers  near you
<calamari> cliche: ahh, I recognize that.. probably what it would use :)
<cliche> .............
<xknight_> any one ?
<IcemanV9> xknight_: iwlist [interface]  scanning
<xknight_> ok t.y
<calamari> Quan-Time: so there you go.. check out SDL
<Quan-Time> SDL ?
<cliche> ...
<xknight_> IcemanV9:
<xknight_> i installed my ndiswrapper drivers
<xknight_> but i dont think the card is activated
<xknight_> or something
<cliche> if you compiled games by yourself, you would need SDL
<xknight_> might you be able to help me ?
<calamari> Quan-Time: do you have mplayer?  it says you can play thru SDL
<IcemanV9> sorry, i'm no expert on ndiswrapper since my wireless card works "out of the box"
<Quan-Time> umm... mplayer you asy.. i can check
<IcemanV9> *not
<monsterb> Im trying to install wine on 64bit...anyone have any luck doing this?
<Quan-Time> monsterb, never tried sorry.. try the www.transgaming.com site forums for a guide
<cliche> almost, SDL = DX on the linux
<Quan-Time> wait.. wine. i was thinkin cedega for a second
<Quan-Time> oops
<calamari> Quan-Time: if not, install it, and try playing a song and see if it works, then we can go from there
<monsterb> no prob ... cedega 32 bit ... plus a fee
<cliche> non-free = dead
<Quan-Time> calamari, XMMS / VLC play fine.. im watchin a xvid right now
<xknight_> http://pastebin.com/691720
<calamari> Quan-Time: I understand thta.. mplayer lets you choose the output device, so it can be useful in the trubleshooting
<xknight_> would some one mind looking at this
<Quan-Time> calamari, sure thing, i understand now.. ill install it
<hyperstream> ive just recently had to recover from a corrupted var partition, thanks to a data recovery app i was almost able to get all of it back cept a few things mainly to do with dpkg. i have a issue using dpkg the error is posted here: http://pastebin.com/691718 Could someone take a look please. thanks
<cliche> in the linux world, we don't need DX. you can just put it on the xbox
<Quan-Time> calamari, have to give me a few mins.. giving me a "depends on libartsc0 but it is not installable" error
<cliche> xbox(dx) -> tv card -> done.
<cliche> linux/bsd + native ogl = good
<calamari> Quan-Time: np.. just use my nick and I'll know you're done :)
<cliche> ?
<cliche> calamari?
<Quan-Time> obviously.. actually, dunno how im gonna install mplayer.. coz like.. synaptic wont do it.. use apt-get ya think ?
<calamari> cliche: sorry, did you have a question for me?
<cliche> no, does your nick mean something?
<dell500> is it possible to connect a SATA drive (300gb) onto the mobo, partition it in ubuntu, then backup x files, then take that SATA drive out, and put it into a SATA->USB enclosure and it will still work?
<Quan-Time> heh.. spose i shouldnt be actively WATCHING a divx
<calamari> cliche: it means squid (used as food)
<calamari> cliche: but what I meant is that if he uses my nick then it flashes on the taskbar
<kumar> wine command is not working
<cliche> ?
<cci> hi
<cliche> lo
<calamari> Quan-Time: why is it not installable, does it conflict with something ?
<cci> i would like to install Ethereal however i use apt-get install ethereal  it could find it
<cci> but it's there in the repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/ethereal
<cci> the error message  "E: Couldn't find package ethereal"
<Madpilot> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: (network traffic analyzer), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.10.12-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 485 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<Madpilot> cci, you probably need to enable the Universe repo
<cci> sorry im new to ubuntu and apt-get
<cci> how to do that?
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell cci about universe
<monsterb> Quan-Time: goto https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/ and download mplayer for your version.  Do a dpkg -i filename .. get everything it depends on too.
<IcemanV9> xknight_: what did ifconfig tell you? is eth0 up and running?
<cliche> ethereal is a tcp/ip debuger
<cci> it is a network analyzer
<cliche> mmm
<cci> not only TCP/IP
<cci> even at the Link Layer
<cliche> I know
<cci> so it is wrong to say <cliche> ethereal is a tcp/ip debuger
<cliche> it's a old sword,too
<cliche> an
<Madpilot> cci, have you seen the PM the bot sent you?
<cci> oh! wait
<ubuntu> ty all bye
<cci> that's cool Madpilot
<xknight_> IcemanV9:
<xknight_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<xknight_> xknight@ubuntu:~$ sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up
<IcemanV9> xknight_: try scan again
<xknight_> xknight@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig eth0 scanning
<xknight_> Error : unrecognised wireless request "scanning"
<Hobbsee> xknight_: use iwconfig eth0 scan
<cci> anyone here happened to use Madwifi module for their wireless adapters?
<xknight_> xknight@ubuntu:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<xknight_> Installed ndis drivers:
<xknight_> netopoem                driver present, hardware present
<xknight_> xknight@ubuntu:~$
<xknight_> xknight@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig eth0 scan
<xknight_> Error : unrecognised wireless request "scan"
<Madpilot> xknight_, please don't flood like that - use pastebing for error messages
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<cci> iwlist scanning
<cci> iwconfig doesnt do scanning
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> that's it
<cci> Anyone here happened to use Madwifi module for their wireless adapters?
<xknight_> http://pastebin.com/691728
<cci> i do not wish to download the source via CVS and compile
<xknight_> cci:
<cci> yes?
<xknight_> will you look at that
<cci> hold on
<xknight_> i cant seem to get my card up
<xknight_> let me run a few comands for you
<cci> try iwlist scanning eth0
<cci> i can't really remember the exact syntax
<IcemanV9> xknight_: iwlist eth0 scanning
<morphix> hmm.. is there another way in shell i can config the desired resolutions for xorg?
<morphix> apart from editing the conf
<xknight_> cci: http://pastebin.com/691732
<dli> morphix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cci> try IcemanV9 method
<xknight_> xknight@ubuntu:~$ iwlist eth0 scanning
<xknight_> eth0      No scan results
<cci> my syntax is wrong
<cci> gmmm
<IcemanV9> xknight_: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo dhclient eth0
<cci> IcemanV9 i dont think it helps
<cci> at the MAC layer it can't even work
<cci> thus dhcp wouldnt work
<dj-fu> iwlisth ethX scan will show all the AP's near you
<dj-fu> -h
<IcemanV9> it should try to connect to any avail router
<cci> and apparently the scan found no APs
<dj-fu> then there are none
<cci> which is why no DHCP would work. The card has to associate to an AP first.
<eggzeck> ubotu help
<cci> i have a question about "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-21-686"
<IcemanV9> cci: ur right
<cci> this is a suite of moduleS?
<cci> IcemanV9:   :)
<xknight_> http://pastebin.com/691736
<IcemanV9> xknight_: you have wireless router?
<xknight_> yes
<eggzeck> ubotu tell eggzeck about resolution
<xknight_> it works too ;)
<Quan-Time> monsterb, im not entirely sure what you mean.. im on the launchpad.net site, and found the mplayer download. theres 3. theres a .dsc / .diff.gz / .tar.gz which should i get and when you said dpkg -i what did you mean by than.. before or after i install a downloaded package ?
<cci> is your wireless router hiding SSID broadcast?
<cci> if so then u
<IcemanV9> something aint right then
<cci> need to manually specify the settings
<xknight_> no its not
<xknight_> its broadcasting
<calamari> Quan-Time: you should be able to install it from synaptic.. does it say whats wrong with libartsc0?
<Quan-Time> wheres the best place to past 3 lines ?
<xknight_> pastebin
<Quan-Time> just dont wanna flood anyone
<calamari> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Quan-Time> gotcha
<xknight_> cci:  any idea's ?
<monsterb> Quan-Time: what version ubuntu are u using? and 32bit or 64bit?
<Quan-Time> 32b dapper
<cci> no idea
<cci> maybe the driver is not working
<xknight_> it came off the windows dir
<Quan-Time> monsterb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13183
<xknight_> hmm
<Quan-Time> and ive fixed the multiverse things
<monsterb> Quan-Time: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/mplayer/2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu6   download the deb - make sure u have everything it depends on too.
<dj-fu> why not get it through apt-get? lol
<Quan-Time> same error
<monsterb> dj-fu: mplayer is not included
<dj-fu> I got it off apt-get.
<Quan-Time> so yer.. to install this .deb file...
<calamari> Quan-Time: what do you get when you try to install just libartsc0
<Quan-Time> calamari, install it via synaptic ?
<dj-fu> dpkg -i file.deb
<calamari> Quan-Time: sure, or apt-get , same thing
<monsterb> Quan-Time: dpkg -i filename.deb   after u download it.
<calamari> oh, I thought he did that already
<calamari> yeah try that package first
<AngryElf> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<rabeldable> anyone know where there is some information about external ide drives connected to a usb port with a usb to ide converter, I'm using breezy
<Quan-Time> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Quan-Time> hmm... interesting
<Quan-Time> no video playing currently
<calamari> Quan-Time: close synaptic
<rabeldable> i'm thinking its the same technology as a usb drive, however, this is a new drive and is not formatted... I need to create a filesystem on it... any ideas?  I can't see the drive in /dev/
<Quan-Time> wow.. threw a whole lot of "depends on X.. however; package X is not installed
<dj-fu> rabeldable, should just work, mine does
<rabeldable> i think it should be /dev/sdb1
<rabeldable> I have a usb flash drive that just works...
<dj-fu> you should have a /dev/sda or /dev/sdb, depending on where it is - check your dmesg|tail output to find out which
<dj-fu> and then fdisk it, create a partition and format it with mkfs.ext3 or w/ever.
<Quan-Time> definatly dont have libartsc0 installed.
<monsterb> Quan-Time: goto synaptic and start getting everything it depends on.
<rabeldable> flash drive as /dev/sdb, however, there is no /dev/sdb with the new external ide/usb drive connected
<calamari> Quan-Time: ahh, was it listed?
<rabeldable> i even rebooted...
<dj-fu> rabeldable, check the output of dmesg|tail
<Quan-Time> monsterb, i would, BUT i tried getting libartsc0 but synaptic dont have it listed anywhere
<dj-fu> as soon as you plug it in
<morphix> "Lame Mp3 encoding Library"
<morphix> ?
<carthik> morphix ??
<dj-fu> morphix, ?
<dj-fu> 
<morphix> what package would i need for that?
<dj-fu> liblame
<dj-fu> or just lame
<morphix> liblame.
<morphix> no such thing
<dj-fu> apt-get install lame
<dj-fu> Filename: pool/multiverse/l/lame/lame_3.96.1-1_i386.deb
<calamari> Quan-Time: something is weird then, because I'm running dapper, and have the dapper version of libartsc0 installed
<Quan-Time> WTF ? now i have a "broken" package.
<Quan-Time> when i load synaptic
<dj-fu> unbreak it ;p
<Quan-Time> BRB have idea
<monsterb> Quan-Time: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/+search?text=libartsc0    use lauchpad to get the debs not on synaptic...
<Quan-Time> so how do i go about finding this broken package ?
<calamari> Quan-Time: in Synaptic, click Custom, Broken
<Quan-Time> its the only one thats broken
<Quan-Time> mpylayer
<calamari> Quan-Time: Edit : Fix Broken Packages
<morphix> ffs
<morphix> i need lame.. and cant find it
<Quan-Time> ok mplayer works with divx fine now
<Quan-Time> cheers
<Quan-Time> now to the game issue
<calamari> Quan-Time: okay, so lets try a different output driver with mplayer
<dj-fu> morphix, enabled universe and multiverse
<morphix> yes
<Daskies> How can I force kill the top(active) window?
<dj-fu> then lame should be there
<Daskies> Hotkey
<dj-fu> ran apt-get update?
<morphix> yes many times
<calamari> Quan-Time: type mplayer -ao help  to see what the options are  (hopefully SDL is listed)
<eggzeck> morphix, use: apt-cache search lame
<morphix> i have..
<morphix> gives heaps of searches.. but i cant see most of the list
<dj-fu> and it doesn't show it?
<Quan-Time> 91 audio and 204 video codecs
<dj-fu> what about apt-cache show lame
<morphix> nothing
<Quan-Time> and yes, sdl is listed
<Daskies> Anyone?
<calamari> Quan-Time: okay great.. try mplayer -ao sdl filename...
<Quan-Time> *thumbs up*
<Quan-Time> worky
<calamari> Quan-Time: try also -ao alsa  and another test -ao esd
<calamari> if all those work, then I apologize because I haven't helped clarify the problem any
<Quan-Time> well they all work
<rabeldable> anyone know how to rescan the scsi bus ?
<calamari> Quan-Time: well, I don't know what to say then.. sorry :(
<Quan-Time> its ok.. ill find out somehow
<dj-fu> rabeldable, when you plug the device in, run `dmesg|tail` in a console. pastebin the output
<morphix> dj-fu: i accidentally had # commenting out the multiverse repo :/
* dj-fu claps halfheartedly
<calamari> Quan-Time: btw, I assume you turned up all the volume controls already
<Quan-Time> in the game you mean ? yes
<morphix> lame isnt whats it needs :@
<calamari> Quan-Time: no in gnome
<morphix> qt3-dev-tools install qmake??
<Quan-Time> ?
<rabeldable> pastebin is a little slow today.... here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13184
<calamari> Quan-Time: right click the speaker icon in the notification area, choose open volume control
<rabeldable> thats for dmesg output
<dj-fu> apt-file search qmake
<dj-fu> rabeldable, sec. readig
<dj-fu> nasty, something is dying
<rabeldable> here is the messages output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13185
<crunchyfish> i did an ubuntu server install which went fine. then i typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to upgrade and it freezed a few times, but i got it to finish in recovery mode. then i exited it and it restarted and as soon as the gui login screen came up my pc locked up for a few seconds and restarted
<dj-fu> and the drive in the usb adapter isn't being detected by the scsi subsystem, see device offlined
<crunchyfish> which is pretty similar to what happens when i try to run the dapper livecd
<crunchyfish> could this be a videocard issue?
<dj-fu> could be acpi/lapic/apic
<rabeldable> the device is not formatted... its a new western digital 250GB eide drive connected with a usb converter
<rabeldable> there is no label... or fs
<calamari> Quan-Time: anyhow, I really doubt volume is the problem since mplayer played okay
<dj-fu> rabeldable, that shouldn't be a prob, what kind of USB adapter?
<dj-fu> and more importantly, do other drives work in it?
<rabeldable> the system is a toshiba laptop with onboard usb
<lowroad> hi, does anyone know if there is a descent II package for ubuntu?
<rabeldable> this should just work...
<Quan-Time> calamari, played with all the settings i can, everything works fine
<Quan-Time> cept games...
<Quan-Time> BOOOOO
<dj-fu> you didn't asnwer my question :\
<vapor> can any one help me out with this one
<vapor> i have 2 computers on my vlan ! and one of them has pppoe connection ! how can i share it via one nic
<J_element> can any one help me out with this one
<J_element> i have 2 computers on my vlan ! and one of them has pppoe connection ! how can i share it via one nic
<highvoltage> J_element: hold on a bit
<highvoltage> !nat
<ubotu> highvoltage: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<J_element> !masquerade
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, J_element
<highvoltage> J_element: hang around just a bit, i'm sure someone would be able to point you to the appropriate documentation
<ayabara> !no
<ubotu> ayabara: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<J_element> hrm ! highvoltage i know it can be done with 2 nic
<highvoltage> J_element: yes, it can
<J_element> i have to do : " echo 1 >/proc/sys/ipv4/ipforward 1 ! then iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<J_element> but even that didnt work
<J_element> with 2 nic i mean
<calamari> Quan-Time: btw, does quake give sound if run as root?
<dj-fu> chmod 777 /dev/dsp
<dj-fu> ^^
<ayabara> hi guys. I need some help on which filesystem to use. I'm gonne install ubuntu on my laptop and reformat end external hd. I setup partition magic to reformat the external, but it seemed that on ext3 there was 10% overhead (14/140GB)
<dj-fu> give everyone raw r/w to /dev/dsp sound device
<dj-fu> that's normal
<dj-fu> ext3 is an efficient filesystem
<MistaED> you can decrease the overheard right?
<rabeldable> this external hard drive problem is the same reason why people still use windows... I don't use windows anymore but i'l tell you all... I'm going to be configuring this stupid external drive for the next few hours and it should just work, my usb flash drive auto mounts and everything.... great!  thanks for the assistance dj-fu
<Quan-Time> calamari, ive not tried sudo quake3
<Quan-Time> should i ?
<calamari> Quan-Time: yeah
<r0xoR> does anyone know how to turn off join/part messages in xchat?
<Quan-Time> r0xoR, theres a setting in SETTINGS - PREFERENCES for it
<dj-fu> I believe you can decrease the ext3 overhead, but I wouldn't recommend it
<dj-fu> that'd be like runnin fat therty tew.
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, where?
* holycow wonders why anyone would care about ext3 overhead
* dj-fu also wonders
<dj-fu> highfive 
<calamari> holycow: only time it bothered me was when writing a floppy disk.. couldn't store as much as with fat12
<holycow> unless your running a high capacity mail server you won't notice anything ... in which case you wouldn't use ext3 anyway
<MistaED> ... yeah who cares about 14gb
<Narf> what's wrong with my soundcard? my sounds doesn't work
<Quan-Time> calamari, interesting.. !!! ------- sound initialization -------
<Quan-Time> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Quan-Time> Could not open /dev/dsp
<Quan-Time> ------------------------------------
<holycow> calamari, l33t
<lowroad> has anyone successfully installed worms of prey?
<holycow> hehe
<Quan-Time> oh crap.. sorry to spam everyone.. shoulda pastebin
<r0xoR> Quan-Time, i'm pretty sure it's not in the settings
<lowroad> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<dj-fu> something else must be lockin dps
<dj-fu> dsp*
<dj-fu> any other sound apps open?
<dj-fu> fuser /dev/dsp
* ayabara wonders if that means he should stop caring about the overhead..
<Quan-Time> no other sound aps open
<dj-fu> ayabara, certainly does
<holycow> lol :)
<dj-fu> what about alsad etc?
<MistaED> i'm pretty sure there's a buffer setting where if users hit to the last 14gb, it will only allow root to access the rest so that a user can't push it to no space left (so things can still work) but 14gb seems to  be extreme overkill
<mat> anyone have mohaa installed
<Narf> !sounds
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Narf
<dj-fu> toodles, people. rebooting to doze
<ayabara> MistaED: I thought 10% was a little much. Wondered if it was something partition tragic decided to do..
<dj-fu> you could always format it inside linux
<J_element> ayabara
<dj-fu> for proper
<J_element> yeah
<J_element> are u trying to install ubuntu on the external ?
<dj-fu> mkfs -t ext3 /dev/whatEVERRRRR
<lowroad> Hey, i posted my error in pastebin, how do i link to it now?
<dj-fu> tata
<lowroad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13186
<lowroad> that's my error when installing worms of prey
<lowroad> can anyone help?
<J_element> yeah
<ayabara> J_element: no. I wanted to ext3 that external, and install a windows ext driver. then I need to move data to the external to make space for ubuntu on my laptop *puuh*
<MistaED> ayabara: it could be reserved blocks for the superuser, you can knock it down to a much smaller percentage
<ayabara> MistaED: sounds like I should examine some preferences then
<r0xoR> anyone know where i can put /set irc_conf_mode 0 so that it'll start every time xchat starts? is there an .xchatrc somewhere?
<calamari> Quan-Time: what did you get from sudo fuser /dev/dsp
<Graig> are you using gnome xchat?
<MistaED> ayabara: the manual command when using mkfs.ext3 is -m n% to set the percentage reserved but the partitioner for ubuntu has the option i'm pretty sure
<Quan-Time> nothing
<IcemanV9> r0xoR: xchat will remember it
<r0xoR> ummm, ok
<J_element> u can use the gui for that if u cae
<J_element> care*
<calamari> Quan-Time: is this what you get: [AMD]  ~>ls -al /dev/dsp     crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-04-30 02:23 /dev/dsp
<ayabara> MistaED: ok. new solution then. I make space for ubuntu by burning stuff, then format the drive from ubuntu like adviced.
<J_element> yeah that sounds alright
<Quan-Time> yup
<Narf> what's wrong with my Ubuntu 5.10, because sounds doesn't work and i have soundcard
<J_element> Narf
<ayabara> people here make partition magic sound so scary that I almost don't dare to start it up ;-)
<J_element> use modprobe alsa
<calamari> Quan-Time: sorry, bedtime here.. I'm out of ideas anyways.. I was reading this a little, but it seems quite dated: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=260975
<Quan-Time> sure thing. cheers :)
<r0xoR> wtf, i set irc_conf_mode to both 0 and 1 and neither time did it have any effect
<J_element> ayabara if u want ur hd to be out of warranty ! use partion magic
<MistaED> ayabara: 0.01% will have about 14mb left for the super user, i'm no linux expert but that should be enough of a buffer for the system to keep working
<Narf> J_element: ehh... with what?
<J_element> cuz it screws up the cylenders
<holycow> but ... why are you even concerned about th eoverhead?
<r0xoR> is quit message not the same thing?
<holycow> why not just format, install and go, whats the big deal?
<holycow> you gain zilch and you worry about shit you don't understand
<ayabara> MistaED: from 10 to 0.01% sounds good
<MistaED> holycow: the overhead is 14gb, you can fit 3 dvd's in that and still have some room
<holycow> which %99.9 percent of the time leads to catastrophic data loss
<MistaED> holycow: how?
<Lews> Is there a simple way to reset apache's virtual host file to the default? I completly messed mine up
<MistaED> like i said, not a linux expert
<holycow> which part of 'shit you don't understand' don't you understand? :) the statement wasn't directed at you tho hehe its for ayabra
* ayabara takes it to his heart
<cafuego> Lews: Delete it, then use 'dpkg -i --force-confmiss <file>' to reinstall apache.
<holycow> its just weird to watch people waste time worrying about nonsense that won't make much diff overall
<Iceflame20> morning
<holycow> ayabara, i mean it with humour, it's hard sometimes to get that accross via text :)
<Lews> Thanks
<crunchyfish> what can i press to get to the text-only command prompt (shell?) while loading ubuntu?
<ayabara> holycow: I meant to reply with humour :-)
<Iceflame20> i can't really find any easy-to-understand docs on the differences of i386 vs amd64, am i looking in the wrong places?
<holycow> ayabara, just checking :)
<ayabara> holycow: first time I use ext3, so I just wanted to check if the 14GB was normal. Won't cry over it for long :-)
<MistaED> ayabara: maybe to 5% is better, just read it prevents fragmentation :P
<MistaED> the default in the man file is 5%
<Graig> can you use gstreamer .1 with .08?  or should you only use one of them at a time?
<ayabara> MistaED: 5 sounds better too.
<ayabara> can I do this formatting from the ubuntu livecd?
<ayabara> before I install
<morphix> anyone tried using mythtv on ubuntu?
<MistaED> ayabara: yeah with the mkfs.ext3 command, after you set up the partitions
<ayabara> MistaED: sounds like a plan. I also have gparted livecd, which came recommended in this channel
<ayabara> I have sooo many ways to screw things up now ...
<holycow> morphix, yeah its super easy to setup provided you have a supported tv card.  i don't have my linkage for you but there are some excellent step by step guides out there.  perhaps wiki can ehlp
<morphix> well atm i want to test it.. without tv out
<morphix> just on screen
<morphix> i cant seem to compile it tho
<holycow> tvout? you mean tv in
<morphix> no
<morphix> tv out
<holycow> ah fancy
<morphix> during make it pops up with errors :(
<holycow>  compiling can get complicated, i remember looking at the errors and tracking down missing bits
<morphix> stdlib.h, stdio.h, string & ctype.h are missing
<holycow> not sure if i can help at all on this, its been a long time since i've had it setup
<morphix> string.h&
<morphix> *
<Quan-Time> ok i found a way supposidly for sound in ET to work..
<cliche> ?
<ayabara> last topic I will bother you guys with (for now) : have anyone used gparted livecd?
<kumar> when i using "sudo apt-get install wine"
<kumar> the error msg come
<Quan-Time> BUT i dont know how to use it properly
<holycow> ayabara, not cd, but i've used gparted
<morphix> i've used gparted off ubuntu live cd :P
<cliche> lol
<ayabara> holycow: is it easy to use? if it is just 'right-click partition and choose format' I think in time I could do it ;-)
<FearMoth> i'm using kubuntu dapper, and when I try to install lirc make stops with the error "The present kernel configuration has modules disabled. Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support. Then build a kernel with module support enabled." .. when I run "lsmod" it lists loaded modules. what could be wrong?
<holycow> ayabara, thats pretty much what it is yep
<holycow> ayabara, you can't really make amistake beyond the regular 'not knowing what a partition'is kinda deal or having a backup of data
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> still cant get uuntu to recognize cd rom
<cliche> hi
<ajayc> anyone found a solution?
<Quan-Time> i need to try also-oss
<Quan-Time> if anyone knows what that means.. just asking if anyone can help me walk thru it
<cliche> alsa-oss?
<crunchyfish> I did a server install of Ubuntu, and then upgraded to desktop with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Ubuntu now loads properly but as soon as the GUI login screen shows up my pc either freezes or restarts. Any ideas?
<holycow> ajayc, whats the problem exactly? sounds like either you need a new ide cable or a new cdrom or your mobo is so new that it has some flaky chipset thats not supported
<cliche> is it a problem?
<ayabara> holycow: the partiion is emptied and has a unique size, so it should be easy. (partition magic uninstalling as we speak :-) )
<ajayc> holycow: i got a acer laptopintel 915 chipset ubuntu cant find cdrom
<cliche> is your cdrom the ATAPI?
<ajayc> yes
<holycow> crunchyfish, that sounds like a .bashrc or whatever file issue, i've had that before.  one can muck about with file permissions but in all honesty if you have a backup of your data, a clean reinstall is much faster.  you can have it all up and running in 20 minutes or less
<ayabara> holycow, MistaED, j_element: thanks for helping.
* ayabara is off to try his new tricks
<holycow> no worries
<holycow> ajayc, i run those, never seen that problem
<MistaED> ayabara: np
<BSP> I've got trouble connecting to the internet with Ubuntu.
<ajayc> well its not only me the forum is filed with this prob
<ajayc> under laptop support
<holycow> ajayc, where exactly are we talking about 'not recognizing cdrom' ... during the process trying to install, or post install after you bootup?
<ajayc> during install
<crunchyfish> holycow, i've tried installing desktop straight from the disk at least ten times and it always freezes during the installer. i think it's maybe a hardware issue? i have an ati card and i wonder if that's not the cause
<holycow> ah. breezy or dapper?
<crunchyfish> but i have no idea how to approach it
<holycow> crunchyfish, oh heres something you can try
<holycow> when your at login press ctrl/f1 and login via console
<ajayc> downloading goblinx now
<holycow> ctrl/alt/ft1 i mean
<holycow> then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ajayc> anyone heard bout goblinx?
<crunchyfish> ctrl/alt/f1 never works for me. is recovery mode good enough?
<iandefor> ajayc: what's the model number of your notebook?
<ajayc> 4152 NLci
<holycow> and follow the process.... make sure to pick the vesa video card driver not ati
<holycow> cruncy
<iandefor> ajay: thankee much
<holycow> crunchyfish, then try ctrl/alt/f2 ...etc
<cliche> why not ati?
<holycow> cliche, because we want to eliminate ati drivers as the issue
<cliche> ...
<crunchyfish> actually, i was trying to find a solution on my own and i was mucking around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it's already set to vesa. should i try switching it to ATI?
<holycow> crunchyfish, sure
<cliche> iirc, ati > vesa fb
<xface> hi
<ajayc> iandefor: found anything?
<crunchyfish> should i leave the bus id at PCI:1:0:0? because i'm really not sure what that means :( is it talking about which slot it's in?
<xface> root@dell:~# synaptic&
<xface> [1]  5918
<xface> root@dell:~#
<xface> (synaptic:5918): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<iandefor> ajay: not yet...
<holycow> crunchyfish, leave anything you don't know alone
<xface> no gui command open from kosnoel why?
<crunchyfish> ok, thanks a lot holycow
<xface> root@dell:~# gedit
<xface> cannot open display: (null)
<cliche> xface, hahaha
<cafuego> xface: You used 'su' and root isn't allowed to connect to the X session.
<xface> yes i used sudo -i
<cafuego> xface: Close the root shell, run 'sudo synaptic'.
<xface> i liek to work as root
<cafuego> Run 'sudo -s' then.
<xface> i dotn want to give sudo allt he time
<xface> sudo -s ? what does that fo?
<cafuego> CHeck the manpage.
<holycow> xface, your on irc as root eh?
<holycow> i hope you get cracked
<xface> yes
<cliche> why not?
<iandefor> ajay: what series is your laptop?
<ajayc> travelmate
<holycow> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<holycow> thats why cliche
<xface> is there a way to avoid sudo all the time?
* cafuego dcc sends cliche a file called .bashrc
<ajayc> iandefor: travelmate
<holycow> xface, no, just get used to it.  its only 4 letters.
<cliche> ?
<xface> man its very annoying
<iandefor> ajay: ok, I'm looking into it... my computer is being terrible and slow atm, but I'll do what I can...
<ajayc> thnkx
<holycow> xface, only for the first day or so.  focus on the important things like making sure you try to work securely, focusing on things like personal comfort usually leads to bad habits
<holycow> xface, witness the windows fiasco
<xface> yes
<xface> is there a way sudo  to be implid in all commands?
<cliche> ...
<xface> and as for security its only me that workj in my pc
<crunchyfish> holycow i could kiss you
<holycow> please don't
<holycow> *cough*
<crunchyfish> after four days of trying to install ubuntu everything is working
<crunchyfish> haha, don't worry
<holycow> crunchyfish, nice
<cliche> can we trust sudo?
<carthik_home> xface, open a terminal, and do $sudo -s - H
<xface> is there a way sudo  to be implied in all commands?
<carthik_home> then you have a "root" terminal if that's what you crave.
<holycow> cliche, to the extent that you can trust any open source package i guess
<xface> root@dell:~# $sudo -s - H
<xface> -bash: -s: command not found
<morphix> just dp sudo su
<morphix> heh
<carthik_home> -H sorry
<cliche> hehe, really?
<carthik_home> there is no space between - and H
<crunchyfish> ack nevermind. it froze up again once i typed in my name and password
<holycow> lol
<cliche> upgrade -> sudo -> hacked
<xface> nikos@dell:~$ root@dell:~# $sudo -s -H
<xface> bash: root@dell:~#: command not found
<holycow> crunchyfish, i guess its not the driver then ...
<xface> man it gets on my nervers
<xface> i want to edit system files
<crunchyfish> this is so frustrating. i guess i ought to try another distro and see if it installs without issue
<xface> an system wont let me if iam not root
<xface> this i VERY annoying
<holycow> crunchyfish, what kinda hardware? just out of curiosity
<Quan-Time> i installed the q3 linux point release.. can i unintsall it ? i cant find where it is
<Quan-Time> unless i have to do it manually.
<Quan-Time> just delete the directeroy or somethin ?
<carthik_home> xface, the $ is not needed, that was to show it was a command, type sudo -s -H and dude, dont take security lightly for one day it might bite you where it hurts
<carthik_home> that said, good night.
<xface> hwo am i goifn eo edit system fiels with no problem?
<carthik_home> xface, sudo gedit filename
<xface> carthik_home, well ok, but in home sue
<carthik_home> or sudo vi filename
<xface> use iam the only to use thsi comp so its ok to workj as root
<xface> commands get very big when one tries to sudo all the time
<xface> and gievs passwords all the time
<carthik_home> xface, might not be okay when you have a remote attacker, and a port on your computer is open to incoming connections. or when you leave your computer on all the time
<cliche> hehe
<xface> nikos@dell:~$ sudo -s -H
<xface> root@dell:/home/nikos#
<xface> hey thats ncie
<carthik_home> finally :)
<cliche> nice for hacking
<xface> i become root and it leave me work on my nikso home account
<xface> i was doign sudo -i
<xface> but then everyting is saved ion root dir
<crunchyfish> holycow, to be honest i'm not sure on the specifics. i know it's got a 1.8ghz Athlon 64, a Radeon 9600, 512mb of ram, though I don't know the brand, and I'm not sure on the motherboard. I got it from a friend who was upgrading
<xface> cliche, they wotn hack me
<cliche> maybe
<xface> my root is password protected
<cliche> maybe
* holycow watches as xface starts up some services accidentally and leaves things unconfigured
<holycow> *wheee*
<xface> i ahve people trying though :)
<holycow> instant webhosting space
<holycow> *cough*
<Chousuke> xface: you'd better have a good password.
<ajayc> iandefor: found?
<xface> holycow, yes i ahve many unwanted services running
<xface> but as i learn ubuntu better i will close them
<xface> Chousuke, yeap i do!
<Chousuke> xface: why have you started them? :/
<xface> iam no idiot to use as password my username
<holycow> xface, lol at least you admit at being a prime target for cracking :)
<xface> or birtdate or pets anme :)
<xface> hodgman,  yes
<Chousuke> ubuntu doesn't start any unneeded services per default
<xface> Chousuke, i diodn started them
<xface> ubuntu did by default
<cliche> if you had a 64-chars password, is it safe?
<morphix> xface but as i learn ubuntu better i will close them <<< should be other way around.. once u learn ubuntu THEN u use the other services
<xface> cliche, i think yes
<cliche> oww
<xface> whos gonan guess 64-byte long password string?
<Chousuke> xface: It shouldn't start any services per default
<Chousuke> me: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa oslt
<xface> how do i check what services are running?
<cliche> I think the 128-chars is much better
<Chousuke> you shouldn't have any running
<xface> i think 8 chars are also fine
<Chousuke> cliche: how are you going to remember 128 chars?
<cliche> but I doubt I can remember it
<Chousuke> 8 is minimum I guess.
<cliche> 8? ho ho ho
<xface> yes but who is gonan guess it?
<cliche> too short
<holycow> its not actually difficult to remember 50 letter passwords
<Chousuke> cliche: nay
<xface> i now its not
<iandefor> ajay: a lead or two
<cliche> 8 was good at 20 years ago
<holycow> you create a passphrase, thats easy to remember and then superimpose alphanumeric and non alaphanumeric variations on top of that
<holycow> it just takes long to type
<Chousuke> cliche: 8 is fine as long as it looks like Ls3#Q1_
<Kennie> thisismyubergoodpasswordwichmaybeisnthackableonlyishouldusesomenumberstoobutimn00b
<xface> that what i do for example
<cliche> 16, at least
<xface> passpahjre = tthi is a beautifull day
<xface> so password is 'tiabd'
<holycow> Kennie, see actually you could remember that fairly easily
<iandefor> ajay: my thoughts: you have a few options regarding installation
<cliche> I can remember a 16-chars password :)
<xface> how do i check what services are running?
<Chousuke> passwords suck anyway
<morphix> my pass is 16 chars :)
<cliche> even 32
<xface> lol
<cliche> 64 is too hard
<xface> cna brute frorce being aplied by a ahcker?
<xface> i thiunk not
<holycow> crunchyfish, *hmmm* i'm all out of ideas.  that machine sounds like something i would need to see physically ... yeah i guess you don't have a choice.  why not download kanotix or knoppix and see if a live cd will work fine
<xface> cause system will log his attemtp and denty login at 3 awrong attempts no?
<holycow> crunchyfish, they you can even try downloading maybe suse or dapper or something and see if that works :/
<holycow> your error doesn't make a lot of sense, i don't see how starting up your session can freeze a system after a clean install ... x is already running
<xface> hey
<xface> how come gedit worksd from konsole now?
<xface> iam still root
<cliche> so?
<iandefor> ajay: if you have a truly burning desire to install ubuntu, you can try some of the guides at the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation)
<xface> before it ddint
<xface> if i sudo -i then i can run gedit
<iandefor> ajay: I think what might be of particular interest to you is the netinstall and the usb stick install
<xface> if i sudo -s -H then i can
<crunchyfish> i'll try those suggestions holycow, thanks again for your time and patience
<iandefor> iandefor: maybe even the Windows Install
<iandefor> oops... I meant "ajay: maybe even the Windows Install"
<ajayc> iandefor: i cant ubuntu wont detect my hdd thorgh netinstall
<xface> ?
<cliche> who is using windows here?
* morphix hides
* cliche runs
<morphix> i use a mix of linux & winblows :)
<iandefor> ajay: and you don't have a usb stick or external hard drive?
<xface> why in the repositoris ic nnnto fidn anywheer apache v2.2 ?
<morphix> winblows purely for gaming
<cliche> I use Hurd
<cliche> is Hurd safe?
<iandefor> cliche: I have never heard of anyone ever actually using Hurd lol...
<ajayc> iandefor: no
<cliche> hahahaha
<xface> ?
<cliche> just kidding
<iandefor> ajay: ok, how about the Windows install? have you tried that? Or is this a clean computer?
<iandefor> cliche: lol
<xface> why in the repositoris i cannot find anywhere apache v2.2 ?
<cci> What is the easiest way to remove uncessary boot services
<ajayc> iandefor: am on suse
<xface> why in the repositoris i cannot find anywhere apache v2.2 ?
<cci> What is the easiest way to remove unecessary boot services?
<iandefor> ajay: damn
<morphix> can i rename my user?
<morphix> instead of creating a new user and moving everything
<iandefor> ajay: umm... well... I'm out of good ideas
<xface> whats the best desktiop manager by yiour oopinion?
<xface> xfce?
<cliche> twm?
<iandefor> ajay: if you want, I can toss a bad idea at you...
<xface> cliche,  us use twm?
<cliche> why not
<cliche> twm/fvwm
<xface> ok but it has soem graphcios doesnt it?
<xface> or enlightment?
<cliche> less is more
<cliche> always
<xface> why not xfce4 ?
<cliche> xfce4 is good, at least for now
<xface> gnome is very heavy
<xface> i am on 1,8
<xface> 256 ram
<cliche> when it is fatter.... hehe
<xface> but will i bale abel to do everyting i do with gnome
<xface> if iam under xfce4?
<xface> will for example i use gaim from xfce4?
<cliche> xfce = less than 128M
<xface> yes
<xface> but pelas eanswe rme
<xface> will for example i use gaim from xfce4?
<holycow> i run gnome on everything from 500 mhz cpus on up ... its not really an issue, you just need lots of ram and decent vid card
<xface> ihow much ram gnome requires?
<cliche> who knows, maybe no limited
<xface> but will i bale abel to do everyting i do with gnome
<Ademan> -84.200.240.4- *** No identd (auth) response
<xface> with sfce4?
<iandefor> xface: in my experience... at least 256 to run ok... 512 to be nice... 1 gig is best
<Ademan> -84.200.240.4- *** No identd (auth) response
<cliche> ?
<xface> oh boyu
<cliche> Ademan, are you ok?
<xface> willg aim wor through xfce4?
<xface> will gaim work through xfce4?
<Ademan> cliche: what's it saying? i'm getting a "no identd"
<ajayc> iandefor: any other idea?
<morphix> can i rename my user without having to create a new one?
<cliche> Ademan, so?
<xface> will gaim work through xfce4?
<Ademan> cliche: well i was trying to ctrl+v in MIRC... apparently it doesntl ike that lol
<holycow> lol
<cliche> Ademan, is that bad?
<iandefor> ajay: you could swap out a disk on a desktop with the laptop hard disk and install it via that
<holycow> that was like talking to a 4 year old
<iandefor> ajay: but this is what we call a "bad idea"
<ajayc> iandefor: seriuosly man tell me a way
<ajayc> ubuntu 4.10 workx fine
<Ademan> anyways, my question is as follows: i recently installed ubuntu on my laptop, and on startup (first time every time) i get an error "hw_random: RNG not detected" now i did some googling and it told me to remove hw_random from /etc/modules but i haven't the slightest clue how to do that when the system isn't fully up (heck i dunno if i could do it if it WAS up fully)
<iandefor> ajay: if 4.10 works, then I'd do a dist-upgrade from that
<mqw> quit
<iandefor> I'm seriously brain-dead and out of ideas
<ajayc> iandefor: will do that
<ajayc> iandefor: is there anyone who can mail me dapper cd cos i cant download 400mb download limit
<HedgeMage> ajayc: shipit.ubuntu.com is your friend :)
<ajayc> nfortunately, we are currently not taking any requests for our next release. So, if you would like to request Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) CDs, please check back with us again at the beginning of May 2006.
<HedgeMage> it'll be up soon, just be patient :)
<cliche> ajayc, o.o
<ajayc> cliche: what?
<iandefor> ajay: I'd wait until ShipIt starts shipping Dapper, yeah
<cliche> ajayc, 400M/day?
<ajayc> a month
<ajayc> :(
<Ademan> so... no one's got any clue as to what i can do?
<iandefor> ajay: sorry, dude
<cliche> ajayc, ok... just waiting for the next month :(
<ajayc> thnkx for sympathy
<cliche> ajayc, wtf isp do you have?
<Hotwheelz> anyone here running a Microsoft Optical Desktop Elite For Bluetooth?
<ajayc> BSNL
<cliche> ?
<nikosgr> oki iam with xfce4 now
<cliche> BullShit NewZeland?
<nikosgr> hwo i\di i chnage abnalysis?
<cliche> !@#$#$%%%^
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cliche
<cliche> oww
<cliche> someone banned my .au
<FallenHitokiri> is there a new package with win32codecs that supports wmv9 ?
<cliche> :(
<nikosgr> hwo do i change screen resolution?
<cliche> + .nl
<FallenHitokiri> nikosgr: system -> settings -> resolution or in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<cliche> man xorg.conf <- evething is there
<nikosgr> thanks
<cliche> + endless testing :(
<KirbyKing> How do I backup my files, I have only Ubuntu installed on my hardrive but I have to install Win2k.
<cliche> win2k first
<FallenHitokiri> KirbyKing: burn a cd / dvd or use another harddisk
<nandemonai> Anyone know when is dapper due out?
<KirbyKing> All I got is dvd's
<KirbyKing> :(
<cliche> dvd? lol
<KirbyKing> Eh nevermind i'll just download everything again
<nikosgr> guys ubuntu wont let me change resoltuion
<KirbyKing> thanks anyway
<ailean> hey folks - when trying to open synaptic, I get an error box saying that only one update tool is allowed to be open at once, but no other is open. I was trying to update the system when it failed and rebooted, and I think there must be a flag somewhere that has set apt as open. How can I fix this?
<nikosgr> ot refresh raets. why?
<FallenHitokiri> nikosgr: what's the problem?
<ailean> nandemonai, June 1st
<rohan> hi all
<FallenHitokiri> nikosgr: use the correct values in xorg.conf
<nandemonai> ailean, ahh ok thanks
<cliche> ?
<nikosgr> i gone to stem-prefernces-resolution
<nikosgr> but the drop down menu wotn open
<nikosgr> it leave smy refresh rate son 60MHz
<rohan> can someone please send me ubuntu and kubuntu stickers to show off, for my pc ? (i stay in india, so if someone from india is sending, i will be more than happy to pay for it)
<nikosgr> in windows i use75Mhz
<cliche> at least 85 me
<nikosgr> yes if monitor support it
<cliche> why not?
<cliche> even 100 is ok
<nikosgr> if i make it 85 in xp then its not showing clear
<cliche> (my recycled monitor)
<nikosgr> how can i chnage my refresh rat sin ubuntu?
<ailean> nikosgr, make sure you have the right driver for your monitor installed first, then go back to the refresh rate screen
<FallenHitokiri> nikosgr: in xorg.conf
<nikosgr> ailean, ow cna i kake sure of that
<nikosgr> in xp i download the latest nvidia drivers
<cliche> (a cheap recycled sony monitor is enough)
<nikosgr> i ahve a GeForce 4 MX 64 MB
<holycow> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cliche> 64bit/64M?
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nikosgr> is it easy?
<holycow> nikosgr, check out the nvidia info for setting up drivers
<holycow> yep
<holycow> the other thing you will need to do is set the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for your monitor, you might need to google that the put it in your xorg.conf file
<ailean> i managed to do it nikosgr
<rohan> blaa.. no stickers ? :(
<Ademan> is there a way to edit your startup script without ubuntu fully starting up?
<anymo> hello everybody...
<holycow> once you have the drivers and refresh rates installed, the pulldown menu will give you refresh rate options
<cliche> hi
<ailean> Ademan, yes
<ailean> Ademan, start up Ubuntu and go into safe mode
<Ademan> i can't make it past lilo
<anymo> can anyone help me with my apache2? I have, uhm let's say accidentally removed /etc/apache2 and now I can't get my apache2 working again :(
<Ademan> well
<ailean> Ademan, but make sure you know how to use the command line text editors before diong it
<holycow> Ademan, lilo?
<PORDO> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2078944470709189270
<Ademan> the bootloader
<holycow> Ademan, why do you have lilo?
<ailean> you use lilo?
<nikosgr> is it ok if i apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nikosgr> ?
<cliche> anymo, O.o
<Ademan> because apparently GRUB hates xfs?
<holycow> nikosgr, yes, you need to use sudo apt-get ... tho
<cliche> anymo, f i n e . . .
<nikosgr> well i logged in as root
<anymo> cliche, it wasn't really accident... ^^ but the thing is that I have huuuge mess now :(
<Ademan> anyways... somehow i need to remove a module from the list without fully starting up...
* cliche dies
<nikosgr> if i install the nvidia driver
<anymo> cliche, I have tried to reinstall apache2 but it won't generate apache2.conf again :(
<nikosgr> all use accoutn will benefit form that right?
<holycow> nikosgr, yes, but ...
<holycow> !roo
<ubotu> holycow: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<holycow> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<anymo> cliche, any hope for me? :)
<cliche> anymo, retrieve from the distro cd?
<holycow> please read that ... you shouldn't be running as root
<anymo> cliche, oh, and there is another problem ^^
<anymo> cliche, I can't remove phpmyadmin
<cliche> anymo, or... use the google?
<nikosgr> how come my rroot accoutn dotn have an icon cale synaptic
<anymo> cliche, what to google for? is there anyone that stupid to delete /etc/apache2? ^^
<Ademan> how bout this... is there a way to boot from the bash console?
<cliche> anymo, you...
* cliche *sigh*
<anymo> cliche, ah what to do now.. it's to late to think it over now :P
<cliche> anymo, I think you need a GOD
<anymo> cliche, do you know why apache wont create another apache2.conf?
<anymo> cliche, it recreates everythin except that thing as far as I have noticed...
<cliche> anymo, you can... but
<ailean> PORDO, that's very interesting but not for here
<ajay> should i try qemu?
<anymo> cliche, is there any way to completely remove apache2 and then do a clean install again?
<cliche> anymo, I doubt you can figure it out
<ailean> hey folks - when trying to open synaptic, I get an error box saying that only one update tool is allowed to be open at once, but no other is open. I was trying to update the system when it failed and rebooted, and I think there must be a flag somewhere that has set apt as open. How can I fix this?
<anymo> cliche, because when I try to remove apache2 it says it has to remove phpmyadmin and php (seems logical to me) but phpmy admin can't be removed !!
<cliche> anymo, maybe, use you mighty hands...
<spikeb> since ATI and nvidia both are very secretive, what's the next best thing for a video card that is very well supported by free drivers? (preferably with the company behind it supporting OSS as well)
<Chousuke> intel integrated chips? :P
<cliche> anymo, anything is possible by your own hands...
<PORDO> ailean that's for everywhere pal.
<PORDO> ailean this is the future of our planet!
<anymo> cliche, I have noticed that :)
<ailean> PORDO, don't call me pal, pal
<spikeb> Chousuke, heh, probably true :P
<ailean> PORDO, this is a help channel, not for your politics
<cliche> anymo, at least, the worst, rm -rf /
<duncanm> how do i use the scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<ailean> PORDO, go and paste it in the off-topic chan by all means
<ailean> PORDO, I'm not trying to censor you - just keep it on topic here
<anymo> cliche, this is what I get after trying to remove phpmyadmin: E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Ademan> is there another linux channel other than #debian? (its a very general linux question but the people there are bein jerks)
<anymo> cliche, if you could help me with this...
<Alex_BO> HELLO!When will come out a new version of Ubuntu?Are there news about it?
<nandemonai> Ademan, ##linux
<anymo> cliche, why doesn't apache2 recreate apache2.conf?
<ailean> Alex_BO,  June 1st, but a test version is available now
<cliche> anymo, eh...
<nandemonai> Alex, June 1st
<BSP> Did anyone else have big difficulty in conencting to the internet with Ubuntu?
<nikosgr> ok nvidia drivers installed
<nikosgr> it now says 85mhz refresh rate
<ailean> nikosgr, you'll prob need to reboot
<Alex_BO> ailean, really??? and why can i find that information in ubuntu's website???
<nikosgr> but from resoltion ic ant chnage that to 75
<nikosgr> why it wont let me select?
<anymo> cliche, I have uninstalled apache2, but phpmyadmin has left as broken package and I can't remove it...
<ailean> Alex_BO, they don't publicise it to joe average because it's technically not stable - i.e has a not of bugs
<ailean> Alex_BO, but I've been using it without any prob for many weeks
<ajay> BSP: i capuldnt even install ubuntu
<anymo> cliche, then again when I install apache again everything seems to be fine except the fact that apache2.conf is missing :(
<BSP> Heh.
<nandemonai> ailean, did you do a dist-upgrade or fresh install?
<nikosgr> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<ailean> nandemonai, dist-upgrade
<nandemonai> ailean, and no probs?
<cliche> anymo, in theory, you can fix this by hands
<Alex_BO> ailean, uhm... but why there are information like "at the 1st of june will go out a new version of ubuntu!!! WOW!" ?
<ailean> nandemonai, no, no probs
<nikosgr> how cna i chanmge my resoltuon to 75?
<cliche> anymo, in practice, who knows?
<nandemonai> Hmm thanks might give it a go myself
<anymo> cliche, by my hands? are you sure that is smart? ^^
<ailean> Alex_BO, because it's still a month away and a new version is released roughly every 6 months :)
<cliche> anymo, it depends
<ailean> Alex_BO, people know about it :)
<nikosgr> what must i change in xorg.conf?
<PORDO> say i'm trying to compile something, and i get an error like this: make[1] : *** [zfone_crypto_vad.o]  Error 1, what can i do to find out what the error is?
<anymo> cliche, do you have any idea about that phpmyadmin?
<Alex_BO> ailean, yes, i know too, but i could not find a link in the official website to a beta version of the new ubuntu
<Ademan> anyone know how to solve a problem where on startup i get the following error "hw_random: RNG not detected"
<cliche> anymo, no
<anymo> cliche, if I could at least remove it...
<dli> Ademan, don't load the kernel driver hw_random
<nikosgr> will someone tell me pelase?
<cliche> anymo, I think this is why the LFS is the best distro
<anymo> cliche, LFS?
<cliche> Linux From Scratch
<h0ned> Hi, i am trying to get an aztech 208U adsl-modem working. Completed making and installing the driver- problem is configuration- the system cant detect the modem.
<Chousuke> cliche: it's not a real distro :p
<Chousuke> cliche: it's a meta-distro.
<cliche> a book?
<cliche> anyway...
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: can't u use the menu, preferences -> screenresolution?
<ailean> Alex_BO, through the "Developers" tab on the ubuntu site
<cliche> even you don't need the LFS
<nandemonai> think he wants refresh not resolution
<nikosgr> KenSentMe, ye si open it allrioght
<Alex_BO> ailean, thanks!
<nandemonai> nikosgr, run the nvidia-setup thing..
<nikosgr> but it wont me let another refresh rate
<nikosgr> it just says 85
<cliche> the best distro is.... Linux From Hands - LFH
<nikosgr> liek before said 60!
<ailean> Alex_BO, I'm not telling you to install this okay? There MAY still be severe bugs in it
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: a, sorry, didn't read your previous posts
<nikosgr> its ok
<Alex_BO> ailean, no no, i'm just curious... what's the difference between beta and alpha versions?
<nikosgr> now how can i chnage them?
<Quan-Time> wolfET is in /usr/local/games/ET and when i load the game up, it loads to the menu, but i cant play the game, as it CANT write anything (failed to write default.cfg)
<h0ned> Hi, i am trying to get an aztech 208U adsl-modem working. Completed making and installing the driver- problem is configuration- the system cant detect the modem.
<ailean> Alex_BO, the level of testing
<Quan-Time> i CAN run it as sudo ET
<Alex_BO> ailean, so... beta is a major level, isn't it?
<Quan-Time> any way to fix this ? like allow full permission for just that directory ?
<doms> i type locate zope but then when i cd the directory no such file on the directory
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13187
<nikosgr> KenSentMe, >?
<ailean> Alex_BO, alpha are generally very unstable, beta are generally okay, but could (and many DO) have major bugs
<doms> thats the pastebin
<Ademan> dli: how do i make it so it doesnt load that kernel driver?
<ailean> Alex_BO, but dapper is on its 5th release now - most of the bugs are gone
<Quan-Time> can i change the attributes of some files, so they are not "read only" or something ? as moving it into a different directory does nothing (quake3 is also the same)
<nikosgr> will someone fuckign anser me?
<Alex_BO> ailean, do u know if there are a live version?
<ailean> nikosgr, no
<goonie> here's a newbie question for you. How do I log into webmin? I've started the service just fine and tried typing http://127.0.0.1:10000 in firefox but that does nothing. What am I doing wrong?
<ailean> Alex_BO, look at this to see what is possible on dapper: http://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xglwineandtransparentvideoongn.jpg
<nikosgr> why no?
<nikosgr> this is suppsoe to be a help channel
<ailean> nikosgr, because you're swearing at me
<Quan-Time> nikosgr, whats your problem ? your refresh rate on your monitor isnt what you want ?
<nikosgr> yes
<nikosgr> i cant cnhage it
<nikosgr> its not clear
<Quan-Time> and you have edited your xorg.conf file accordingly ?
<nikosgr> 85 is too high for my monitor
<Alex_BO> ailean, WHAT'S THAT????
<nikosgr> no i dont knwo how to chnage it
<Alex_BO> ailean, ARE U KIDDING??????
<ailean> nikosgr, note that I've asked my question twice too, and haven't got an answer - I'm not swearing
<Quan-Time> ok, are you in a term window ?
<nikosgr> yes
<h0ned> Hello, anyone? i really cant get the adsl modem working here- so i am using a driver called eagle-usb that came with the modem
<h0ned> damned thing doesnt have a port to NIC
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: have u tried chmod -R a+x /path/to/dir ?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: and use sudo for that
<doms> i type locate zope but then when i cd the directory no such file on the directory
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13187
<Quan-Time> ailean and nikosgr try this   sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Quan-Time> thats a text based editor
<nikosgr> done
<nikosgr> yes i know vi
<Quan-Time> so you know about :wq ?
<nikosgr> yes
<Quan-Time> :write quit
<Quan-Time> goodo
<ailean> Alex_BO, private message
<doms> i type locate zope but then when i cd the directory no such file on the directory
<doms> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13187
<Quan-Time> so you think you can figgure it out from there ?
<nikosgr> no i cant
<nikosgr> i dotn knwo hwo to tell xzorg to use 75 insteead of 85mhz
<Quan-Time> ok, so it wont change to the refresh that you want ?
<Quan-Time> ok gotcha
<Quan-Time> 2 secs
<nikosgr> sure
<Quan-Time> nikosgr, do you see Section "Monitor" anywhere ?
<nikosgr> yes
<Quan-Time> should have HorizSync and VertRefresh
<Quan-Time> so you can manually specify it
<nikosgr> Section "Monitor"
<nikosgr>         Identifier      "DELL E771a"
<nikosgr>         Option          "DPMS"
<nikosgr> EndSection
<Quan-Time> ok gotcha
<nikosgr> yes
<Quan-Time> ok, i have 4 lines
<Quan-Time> those 2 and
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: try adding VertRefresh     75
<Quan-Time> HorizSync	31-62
<Quan-Time> 	VertRefresh	55-90
<nikosgr> why doesnt it by default have the verefres line so io can chnage it?
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: but save a backup of your file first
<Quan-Time> but my monitor can go to 120hz... i jsut dont use it
<Ademan> is anyone familiar with the error at startup "hw_random: RNG not detected" ?
<Quan-Time> yer, you should make a xorg.conf.backup or somethin (i have one)
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: my xorg.conf has those lines too
<KenSentMe> KenSentMe: strange why you don't have them
<nikosgr> yes
<nikosgr> i added the line
<Quan-Time> nikosgr, you can basically keep adding monitors to your hearts content. if you set them up properly.. i currently have 3 monitors over 2 video cards
<nikosgr> also why in resolution gui ubuntu wont let me change the values
<nikosgr> where its easier?
<Quan-Time> all on the one macihne.
<nikosgr> yes
<Quan-Time> wont let you change resolution ?
<nikosgr> may i restart x now?
<Quan-Time> hmm.. i had that once.
<nikosgr> yes it wont
<nikosgr> it justs ays 86
<Quan-Time> yer you can restart
<anymo> cliche, hey I solved the problem :)
<nikosgr> an before it said 60
<nikosgr> before i installed nvidia drivers
<anymo> cliche, googling led me to the ubuntu forums and the phpmyadmin problem
<ArdentIce> bueno dias tengo problemas al hacer las particiones em ubuntu alguien me puede ayudar?
<anymo> cliche, after I removed phpmyadmin everything else was a piece of cake :) simply reinstalling apache2
<nikosgr> Section "Monitor"
<nikosgr>         Identifier      "DELL E771a"
<nikosgr>         Option          "DPMS"
<nikosgr>         VertRefresh     75
<nikosgr> EndSection
<nikosgr> so this is ok?
<Quan-Time> should be
<nikosgr> ok iam restarting x
<nikosgr> ctrl-alt-del ?
<ailean> ArdentIce, Va a #ubuntu-es por hablar en espaol :)
<Quan-Time> glhf
<ArdentIce> gracias
<nikosgr> ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<Quan-Time> ctrl alt backspace
<h0ned> umm....can someone help me to down/up grade my distro (or gcc - whichever's appropriate) so that the compiler versions match one another?
<nikosgr> ok
<Quan-Time> then "startx"
<Quan-Time> in term
<Quan-Time> shoulda told him to install bitchX incase somethin goes wrong
<Quan-Time> such is life really
<highvoltage> which preseed option is there to disable the HTTP proxy information question in d-i?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: lol, just wait and see. If it fails he has something to shout about :)
<Quan-Time> KenSentMe, thats what im afraid off
<Quan-Time> im still a nub
<Alex_BO> ailean, are u there?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: same here
<ailean> yes Alex_BO
<Quan-Time> but i spent like 30mins on the weekend writing my own .conf file.. so its fresh in my head is all
<ailean> Alex_BO, I was trying to message you
<Quan-Time> least i got my triple monitor working.. BUT its not in twinview currently
<Quan-Time> which im about to work on
<Quan-Time> its 3 sepperate sessions..
<weedar> I want to search recursively through a directory for a file containing a certain text (for example "<title>front page</title" - what command-line tool could I use? :)
<Quan-Time> the mouse slides over all monitors, but i cant "drag" any window from screen to screen
<thi> hi all
<Quan-Time> and i cant have say... firefox on 2 monitors.
<Alex_BO> ailean, why can't we message?
<Quan-Time> throws error about session already active
<Quan-Time> nikosgr, how it go ?
<nikosgr> Quan-Time, it worked :)
<Quan-Time> congats :)
<nikosgr> now resoltuons say 75
<nikosgr> but still wont let me change that
<KenSentMe> woohoo
<Quan-Time> it will only change to what you allow
<nikosgr> maybe because i ahve only one vertrefresh line inxorg.conf?
<Quan-Time> see how i set mine to 50-90 ?
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ailean> Alex_BO, I don't know
<Quan-Time> you can put taht in there, and it will find active resolutions.. go to the monitor manufacturer home page, and get exact specs. works a charm
<ailean> Alex_BO, go to #ailean
<Quan-Time> or read that guide.. cheers ompaul
<nikosgr> so i cna put there VerRefresh 60-85 ?
<Quan-Time> you should be able to yes
<anymo> can anyone help me out with setting up apache2?
<anymo> about that userdir thing...
<nikosgr> an then i will ahve option right?
<anymo> it works for one account but not for the other :|
<cliche> nikosgr, do you have the manual of the monitor?
<cornernote_> hello.. where can i see a list of installed fonts ?
<anymo> so when I type http://localhost/~user1 it works and for user2 it outputs 403 error
<nikosgr> cliche, no iam afraid noy
<cliche> ...
<nikosgr> but its with 75 it works fine
<nikosgr> its clear
<nikosgr> 85 it is hat it cant hold
<cliche> my eyes don't like 75 and below
<nikosgr> must i laso put a horizsynck line?
<nikosgr> me too
<nikosgr> so creen reslotion prefs'
<cornernote_> i have a flash app and it wont play in Ubuntu... the font in flash is _sans
<nikosgr> cn only lets you choos thigns
<nikosgr> if you have the correspongind line to your xorg.conf
<nikosgr> otherwise it wont let you
<anymo> cliche, can you help me out with userdir?
<cliche> anymo, I wish I could
<anymo> cliche, it works for one user and not for other :|
<anymo> cliche, I solved the apache problem
<nikosgr> i noticed also the repositoreis dotn have apache 2.2
<cliche> anymo, oww, fine
<anymo> cliche, I have it running now..
<cliche> anymo, lol
<anymo> cliche, the problem was in phpmyadmin..
<anymo> cliche, when I found out how to remove it the rest was piece of cake :P
<cliche> O.o
<cliche> by hands?
<anymo> cliche, no simply installing apache back again
<cliche> ...
<anymo> cliche, it generated apache2.conf again..
<cliche> hahaha
<anymo> cliche, huh, don't ask me.. it was phpmyadmins fault! ^^
<cliche> oww
<anymo> cliche, some script was blocking it's uninstallation and was blocking everything else too..
<anymo> cliche, I'm downloading phpmyadmin from their site.. no way that I'll  install this one again O.o
<cliche> mmm
<anymo> cliche, although only I was smart enough to rm -r /etc/apache2 ^^
<thi> i have got a few problmes with usb here on a x86 breezy machine. lsusb does not say anything, instead the command line breaks one line and stays there: no output. ctrl+c does not interrupt this (the terminal gets unusable). the system has got onbaord usb controller and a 2 pci usb controller. maybe the ouput of hwinfo helps you to help me : http://www.phpfi.com/115528
<cliche> cp -R > rm -r
<anymo> cliche, I think I tried to remove it because of phpmyadmin.. I don't remember anymore... but I know I couldn't remove phpmyadmin..
<cliche> in the linux/bsd world
<anymo> cliche, cp didn't cross my mind :)
<cliche> ......
<nikosgr> is there a light nad veru good bitorrent cleint for linxu like mtorrent is for windows?
<anymo> cliche, I'll make a wallpaper with cp -R > rm -r ^^ so it reminds me all the time :)
<gymsmoke> is there any wat to re-connect an ssh folder in nautilus without unmounting the voume and re-creating it?
<cliche> !@##$%%^%^&
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cliche
<cliche> anymo, you need a "rm -rf /" wallpaper
<anymo> cliche, or that.. lol :D
<goonie> Ok here's a stupid one, shouldn't I be able to ping 127.0.0.1 ??
<gymsmoke> goonie: usually
<cliche> goonie, why not?
<goonie> I'm trying to start webmin to connecting to localhost times out and so does the ping
<gymsmoke> ok, so i guess i need to unmount the volume and re-create it again - gay
<belkin> goonie webmin runs on a diff .port try 10000
<goonie> belkin~ I did
<monsterb> !clean
<ubotu> monsterb: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<belkin> goonie and ?
<goonie> nothing... times out all the time
<cliche> goonie, netstat -a?
<belkin> goonie netstat
<monsterb> !system clean
<ubotu> monsterb: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cliche> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<cliche> !listeners
<monsterb> !Mittens
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<cliche> a nice bot...
<gymsmoke> weird... i setup an ssh connection in nautilus... when i try and open the folder, i get "Couldn't display "sftp:// ...
<nikosgr> gaim uses chat.google.com
<nikosgr> or talk.google.com?
<goonie> belkin~ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13189
<eggzeck> nikosgr, it's not up to gaim to decide that. check gmail for settings.
<eggzeck> nikosgr, err I meant google
<gymsmoke> anyone know why ssh won't connect in nautilus
<nikosgr> its talk
<nikosgr> how do i make giam laod at boot up?
<nikosgr> /etc/init.d/gaim ?
<engla> no, add it to your user session
<monsterb> A program to cleanup unused/obsolete files/tmp folder ??
<nikosgr> ima logged it as root but gui command are not all there
<nikosgr> like it ws with nikos
<nikosgr> ia mena i dotn see a synaptic icon
<nikosgr> or user seesion icon
<thi> even 'cat /proc/bus/usb/devices' hangs ... shoould i start it with strace to give you more information? i am really stuck
<gymsmoke> hrm - nautilus->connect to server->service type=ssh, server=my ip, port=22, user name=valid user... fails
<cornernote_> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> well, msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<eggzeck> monsterb, perhaps "kdirstats" run this command: apt-cache search cleanup
<cornernote_> i have multiverse in my sources list and i cannto get msttcorefonts :S
<morphix> i cant remember.. whats a terminal that can be used from fluxbox.. that doesnt require gnome or kde?
<morphix> isnt there xterm?
<morphix> ..i cant remember
<gymsmoke> anyone here ever tried to use nautilus file browser to ssh connect to another ubuntu box ?
<gymsmoke> eterm
<gymsmoke> aterm
<morphix> without installin anything like that
<gymsmoke> xterm
<morphix> all i have is ubuntu base.. and fluxbox installed
<monsterb> eggzeck: thx
<nikosgr> nikosgr> if i apt-egt intsall rtorrent as root
<nikosgr> <nikosgr> will i be able to access rtorrent when iam logged ia as nikos
<belkin> goonie webmin is not running
<corey> anyone know how i can get windows media player support thru firefox?
<ben-2006> hey all, got a question regarding developing for ubuntu (and well linux in general).  What is the main codebase for ubuntu? C++ or Python or a strong mixture?  And how do you get a UI to work under both Grome and KDE - does GTK+ work it out?
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: you can't apt-get something without using sudo
<dli> KenSentMe, you can, as root
<nikosgr> i can if i do it as root
<nikosgr> will i be able to access rtorrent when iam logged ia as nikos
<KenSentMe> dli: that's more or less the same
<nikosgr> ] wehn i install stuff
<nikosgr> form one suer account
<nikosgr> will i be abel to access them from another account?
<KenSentMe> nikosgr: most of the time you can
<nikosgr> so if i install an application in user accout nikos
<saskia> how do you share audio/sound for instances of applications?
<nikosgr> then ic an access it from kostas?
<saskia> i cannot run another audio app if there's one already active
<cornernote_> anyone else had the probllem with the flashplugin where you cannto see fonts?   (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/3204)
<UncleD> I'm forced to use a windows box at work and want to connect to my xterminal on my Ubuntu machine. Any guides/or easy ways of doing this?
<Quan-Time> can i change my mouse sensitivity manually ? coz the SYSTEM - MOUSE thing dont give me enough flexibility, i have a razer copperhead 2000dpi mouse
<saskia> UncleD: use X-Win32 or VNC
<eggzeck> cornernote_, did you get msttcorefonts?
<toni321>  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning pnp cards"...any help pls? - tnx
<UncleD> saskia: RealVNC or just plain VNC?
<saskia> UncleD: any will do
<UncleD> saskia: any you can recommend?
<xbillouthekid2> hi
<gymsmoke> damn this is pissing me off
<saskia> xwin32
<Quan-Time> gymsmoke, what is ?
<xbillouthekid2> how make for auto-accept dcc ?
<monsterb> I want to delete the contents on my /tmp folder ... how do i use "rm" to delete all contents inside?
<gymsmoke> i had an ssh connection to my server through nautilus working... had to stop the process on the server, and now i can't reconnect
<toni321>  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<gymsmoke> all i get is "sftp... can't display
<xbillouthekid2> how to make the dcc auto accept ?
<xbillouthekid2> on xchat 2.6.0
<eggzeck> cornernote_, anyways, add this to your /etc/apt/source.list (back it up though) http://pastebin.com/691875
<kIOski> anyone here uses gnome and k3b and k3b-mp3 ??
<eggzeck> cornernote_, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<kIOski> ive installed the package, what to do now ?
<eggzeck> cornernote_, then 'sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts'
<ompaul> xbillouthekid2, that is a client specific question
<toni321>  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<eggzeck> cornernote_, also run 'sudo fc-cache -v'
<Stormx2> how would I open a .mid file?
<toni321>  I am using QEMU to install UBUNTU..UBUNTU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<xbillouthekid2> ompaul, but i can't find
<ompaul> xbillouthekid2, that client is not used on 5.10 so I suggest you take the question to #ubuntu+1 it can't be done in 2.44
<Stormx2> please this is so annoying o.O
<Blaze85> hi
<gymsmoke> anyone got any ideas as to why nautilus won't connect using ssh ?
<toni321> Does anyone know how to use QEMU here??
<eggzeck> Stormx2, is that a midi file?
<Stormx2> eggzeck: yes.,
<eggzeck> Stork_, try 'kmid' :).. Although it's for KDE i'm sure it works with gnome.
<eggzeck> oops that;s Stormx2*
<eggzeck> damn tab
<Blaze85> who helps me
<Stormx2> eggzeck: Sure thanks
<monsterb> !rm
<ubotu> monsterb: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<toni321> !qemu
<ubotu> [qemu]  an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Stormx2> Blaze85: How can we help you when we don't know your problem?
<eggzeck> Stormx2, run 'apt-cache search kmid' in your terminal
<corey> anyone know how i can get windows media player support thru firefox?
<Blaze85> how i install packet .deb
<eggzeck> corey, install extra codecs
<Blaze85> ?
<eggzeck> Blaze85, dpkg -i packagehere.deb
<corey> for?
<eggzeck> Blaze85, don't forget 'sudo'
<Blaze85> ok
<Blaze85> THANKS
<Blaze85> :D
<eggzeck> yw
<toni321> !fuck
<ubotu> toni321: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saaida> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera: ---------------------------> anyone familiar with this error when trying to install opera ?
<toni321> !help
<Blaze85> i need another help XD
<toni321> me 2
<Blaze85> from terminal, i recived a error
<eggzeck> just ask Blaze85, if we know we will help
<toni321> I have problems installing UBUNTU
<eggzeck> Blaze85, use pastebin to show us the error
<Blaze85> (sorry for my english)
<Blaze85> ok
<Blaze85> dpkg: errore processando amule_2.1.1-2uuntulbreezyl_i386.deb (--install):
<Blaze85>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: No such file or directory
<Blaze85> Sono occorsi degli errori processando:
<Blaze85>  amule_2.1.1-2uuntulbreezyl_i386.deb
<Blaze85> shinji@eden:~$
<Ohzie> Hey! About how much space should I leave in front of my windows partition for grub?
<ben-2006> soo.....what kind of apps are developed using Python?? :)
<polpak> ben-2006: all kinds..
<nandemonai> Ohzie: generally you'd install grub to the mbr
<KenSentMe> toni321: what are your problems?
<toni321>  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<eggzeck> Blaze85, I said "pastebin", and did you use 'sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb'?
<toni321> KenSentMe:  I am using QEMU...my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"..any help pls??? - tnx
<Blaze85> what is pastebin?
<polpak> ~pastebin
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Blaze85> lol
<kbrooks> ben-2006: any apps
<doms> here are the errors encountered installing plone http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13191
<Stormx2> !midi
<ubotu> well, midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<toni321> KenSentMe: my installation stops at "scanning for pnp cards"..and later says "try to enable buffer something"
<KenSentMe> toni321: i don't know anything about qemu, but maybe you find something helpfull in the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/QemuEmulator
<KenSentMe> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is, like, an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<toni321> KenSentMe: tnx m8
<ben-2006> ok, but what apps are 'best' to be developed in Python? Is it more suited to a certain kind of app
<highvoltage> ben-2006: administration tools, games, desktop applications... a lot of apps are fine for python
<highvoltage> ben-2006: the exception would be for real low-level stuff
<Blaze85> eggzeck, THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<highvoltage> ben-2006: you probably don't want to write a boot loader in python
<eggzeck> Blaze85, yw
<Blaze85> i have successful
<Blaze85> :D
<Blaze85> sorry for the trouble e for my english :P
<Blaze85> byeee
<corey> anyone else here use th mozilla mplayer plugin?
<ben-2006> highvoltage: can you write complete web apps in python? And so no requirement for PHP?
<vincent_> salut  tous
<KenSentMe> corey: i tried, but it didn't work that well
<vincent_> i've a little probleme can someone help me ?
<Hotwheelz> Is anyone here running a Imation disk stakka?
<KenSentMe> vincent_: what's the problem?
<corey> it works for me, but if i try to advance it it locks up
<polpak> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Hotwheelz> http://imation.com.au/products/disc_stakka/index.htm
<vincent_> i try to launch xmms but i can't from the shortcut, and the shell when i'm not super user
<vincent_> if i'm not su -> cannot opening binary file
<KirbyKing> Can someone help me with duel booting?
<vincent_> but in the user config it's enabled "launch"
<brotherJohn1234> KirbyKing: just ask.
<highvoltage> ben-2006: yep, you can
<highvoltage> ben-2006: look at http://launchpad.net
<vincent_> and the xmms file has the right execute
<toni321> What are pnp Cards pls?
<highvoltage> ben-2006: it's used to manage the entire Ubuntu system, written with python
<KirbyKing> I've just installed XP all I got is IRC on it now lol, and a partiton in D: (50 gb free space) do I just pop in the ubuntu cd and install it on the D: drive?
<KirbyKing> Knowing linux, it probably isint that easy
<highvoltage> ben-2006: you can write very fancy web apps with python and the tools that go with it
<minerale> does Drake beta allow you to resize ntfs partitions?
<toni321> What are pnp Cards pls?
<minerale> tony: plug 'n play
<toni321> minerale: oh lol tnx
<vincent_> #list
<brotherJohn1234> KirbyKing: jepp - For easy going delete the D: drive ( leave empty space ), and let ubuntu take "free space" .
<saaida> someone please help me installing opera in ' xubuntu '
<vincent_> sorry
<KirbyKing> Leave empty space? my D: drive isint formatted
<ben-2006> highvoltage: Cool example ;)
<brotherJohn1234> KirbyKing: But you have created a logical??? Partition. delete it. ( you can do it in the ubuntu - setup  -
<eggzeck> KirbyKing, yes it is... when asked at "Partition Disks" select "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use free space"
<KirbyKing> x_X?
<KirbyKing> um
<KirbyKing> Thanks?
<eggzeck> he didn't let me finish :/
<corey> ;/
<menisk> hey does any one know how to open ports so i can use my http and ftp
<corey> i love when people who can barely run windows try to run linux
<dli> menisk, ubuntu doesn't close ports by default
<eggzeck> you have to start somewhere :)
<menisk> ?
<menisk> ok
<dli> corey, I can not run windows, spywares kill me
<joachim-n> how do I get the firefox inspector installed?
<menisk> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<dli> joachim-n, do you mean Ctl-Shift-I in firefox?
<corey> OS: Linux 2.6.12-9-386 | CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) @ 1389.690 MHz | MemTotal: 767340 kB | Audio:  | Video:  | (wlan0) Data Sent: 17153691 (16.3 MiB) | (wlan0) Data Recivied: 213748227 (203.8 MiB)
<corey> | Uptime:  | Load Average (15 Mins.): 0%
<Quan-Time> wolfET works with sound.. and i can load up a game and play... but quake3. sounds work in the menu, but soon as i go to play, i spawn and it freezes the system.. and i have to kill the process to stop the sound from annoying me
<corey> uptime never works ;/
<ColD_7> how can i fix this problem so that i can use my realplayer 10 in ubuntu? this is the message that i got when i launch realplayer using terminal --> "/usr/bin/realplay: line 75: 10321 Segmentation fault      $REALPLAYBIN "$@""
<Quan-Time> its about a 1sec blip playing over and over.. anyone have an idea ? i use onboard ac97
<doms> E: zope2.8-sandbox: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<dli> ColD_7, install mplayer/xine-ui/totem , anyone can play realvideo
<ailean> how do i set the nice value on launching an app?
<ColD_7> dli, thanks
<m1an1ak__> is it known that if your in wheel you can sudo su root?
<mwh_> Hello, I'm wondering how I can configure Ubuntu 5.10 to use static DNS addresses with dhcp, I can't configure this in the gui, I tried a hack to change /etc/resolv.conf directly and chmod -w it but this does not work .. the file is still updated :( ... anyone has an idea how to do this?
<brotherJohn1234> ailean: nice -10 /bin/bash
<mithro> sorry to repeat this in here to, but i'm not getting any response in +1 and you might have some idea, how can I build a ubuntu kernel with all the firmware and stuff?
<ailean> brotherJohn1234, can i just append that to the end of the command??
<ocult> hello
<ocult> somebody here use gdesklets ?
<ocult> because i wanna know if just have sensros in official site
<ocult> i wanna do it cool. but just have ugly sensors
<ocult> -)
<brotherJohn1234> ailean: nice -10 /where/is/the/programm/to/start.
<ocult> =)
<ocult> lol
<Quan-Time> ailean, i use VLC for video. not that it matters ;)
<ailean> ah right
<ailean> Quan-Time, I'm not talking about video :)
<ailean> thanks brandon_
<rnd_null> I seem to have run into a problem...I'm using Gnutella and want to change the direcroty where it saves downloads to, but where it's listed in prefs will not allow me to change the text in the text box...or label i guess....anyone know how to change the download to path??
<ailean> brotherJohn1234, even
<Quan-Time> realvideo. blah...
<Quan-Time> :)
<dli> mwh_, by default ubuntu uses dhclient to do dhcp
<Quan-Time> is there some sort of decent mouse app, so i can have more flexibility over mouse speed / sensitivity / acceleration ?
<Quan-Time> i use a razer copperhead 2000dpi mouse.. and 3 monitors.. so im after a fair bit of flexibiliy
<jivah> good afternoon all
<Quan-Time> <-- 7:30pm
<ocult> dont exists alsaconf in ubuntu
<ocult> :O
<ocult> i need try it to configure my sound..
<saaida> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/691918
<dli> mwh_, I'm not sure whether dhclient can be configured that way
<ocult> please how i can change card sound ? because in my ubuntu dont have card sound listened
<ocult> :O
<saaida> please some one help ... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/691918 ... this is what happen to me with installing opera
<jivah> Quan-Time, 1205
<joachim-n> dli, yes
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: sudo apt-get -f install
<jivah> 12/05 pm
<Quan-Time> i figgureed that :)
<dli> joachim-n, how to do that?
<saaida> brotherJohn1234: ok and ?
<ocult> saaida, break link
<saaida> ocult : sorry . u mean the link is broken ?
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: does apt-get -f install fixed your dep.  ?
<saaida> it removed the opera which it failed to install at first place .
<jivah> can someone advise me a good anti-viris for my ubuntu 5.10
<sn00p> It says /dev/hdb is already mounted where can I find out where its mounted
<dli> jivah, why do you want that?
<ocult> ubuntu precisa algum tipo de atualizacao
<ocult> sorry
<dli> sn00p, type "mount" without option
<ocult> ubuntu need some atualization.. or compile kernel ?
<ocult> or its automatic.. ?
<joachim-n> dli, ctrl-shift-i has no effect. i assume the inspector isn't installed by default
<saaida> brotherJohn1234 :  it removed the opera which it failed to install at first place .
<dli> joachim-n, is that a feature of ff-1.5 ?
<jivah> dli, well i ve just installed ubuntu and i don't know if an anti virus is needed, like in windows,
<joachim-n> dli, no it's been around for ages
<joachim-n> on windows you have to choose it as an option when you install
<sn00p> dli: I cant find the devie     in there but when I try to mount it it says busy or mount ed already still
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: can you install xlib6g ( apt-get install xlib6g) ?
<dli> jivah, then, you don't need it, we still don't know a virus for ubuntu
<sn00p> or any linux
<sn00p> lol
<dli> jivah, no virus, no spyware, just enjoy
<toni321> Lol i have damnsmalllinux
<toni321> 50mb only
<sn00p> dli: any idea?
<dli> jivah, also, you can keep it running for months without having to reboot
<mianiak> famous last words
<saaida> Package xlib6g is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<saaida> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<saaida> is only available from another source
<joachim-n> dli, found it: it's another package
<dli> sn00p, elaborate, I don't understand
<jivah> dli, well i am surprised about what you re saying...., i ll try to enjoy but for the moment it's morelike a nightmare
<sn00p> anybod know how to mount a windows hardrive under linux?
<sn00p> dli: how dyou mount a windows drive?
<dli> joachim-n, sorry, I'm not running ubuntu myself
<mianiak> sn00p, do you mean, a windows partition ?
<dli> sn00p, "mount -ouid=dli,gid=dli /dev/blah /mnt/blah"
<sn00p> yea
<sn00p> mianiak: how do you?
<dli> jivah, how come? tell me about it
<joachim-n> dli, no prob, thanks anyway :)
<mianiak> sn00p, i dont know, i want to have a partition on my drive so i can acces files from each os on dual boot myself
<dli> jivah, I think ubuntu would appreciate trouble makers, through whom ubuntu can evolve
<jivah> dli, well it's just that i was born with windows and it's hard to get used with linux
<sn00p> dli: how do you mount a windows partition?
<joachim-n> trouble makers?
<iBalo> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dli> jivah, yes, ubuntu provides menu for you to click
<dli> joachim-n, who can turn ubuntu into a nightmare
<jivah> dli, lol
<joachim-n> what, you mean people who rant at the sucky stuff? we got that :)
<jivah> dli, i have go, see next
<jivah> bye all
<zakmc> where do i change the interface font of gtk-1 apps in ubuntu 5.10
<mianiak> dli, will mounting a windows partition on ubuntu destroy the whole drive? y i ask is cause i killed my usb stick but writing files onto it from ubuntu, it wont load in windows now but it will in ubuntu
<dli> mianiak, is it ntfs?
<mianiak> dli, most winxp is ntfs
<KenSentMe> mianiak: mount doesn't do anything to the disk/partition
<mianiak> dli, but i dotn know what the usp was
<mianiak> er usb
<dli> mianiak, sorry, you should not write to ntfs using linux, because ntfs is a closed format
<KenSentMe> mianiak: it only connects the drive to your ubuntu OS
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser    -- see the link http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg/xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb
<mianiak> dli, ahh ok, i just wanted to make sure sn00p diddnt kill his hard drive this way
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: perhaps it helps.
<sn00p> oh yea
<sn00p> baby
<sn00p> I knew  the data wasn't lost
<sn00p> !!!
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sn00p
<dli> mianiak, no, he is quite an experienced user, I can see
<mianiak> :)
<sn00p> mianiak: how come mount -t ntfs doesn't work?
<dli> sn00p, fdisk -l /dev/blah , to find out why
<pkh> is anyone able to help me get recording happening on my second audio-card?
<zakmc> where do i change the interface font of gtk-1 apps in ubuntu 5.10
<sn00p>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<sn00p> /dev/hdb1   *           1        4865    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<sn00p> oh, ok
<sn00p> lol
<sn00p> hdb1
<dli> sn00p, okay 40GB ntfs, "mount -ouid=sn00p,gid=sn00p /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows
<sn00p> yea
<sn00p> i was using hdb
<sn00p> all along
<sn00p> ;(
<dli> sn00p, shame on you :(
<dli> sn00p, anyway, put the info here into /etc/fstab
<pkh> I can get sound out of the card with 'cat file > /dev/dsp1' while sound is coming out of the other card (via alsa) but can't seem to get the mike working...  any ideas how to test the setup?
<Quan-Time> anyone here use cedega 5.1 ?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: yeah me
<spliff> can anyone tell me why random letters in yellow boxes seem to appear in konqueror?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: but i'm on dapper at the moment
<Quan-Time> im on dapper aswell :)
<Quan-Time> excellent
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: but i don't use cedega very often
<Quan-Time> when i try to install it, i get a "dependancy is not satisfiable: xlibs"
<Quan-Time> so just install them via synaptic should solve it ?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: had that problem too
<KenSentMe> wait
<mwh_> dli, thanks for your answer, this in my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf fixes my problem:         supersede domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<Hexidigital> good morning everyone
<dli> mwh_, great, can you pastebin your dhclient.conf ?
<dli> mwh_, however, I think using dhcpcd might be easier
<saaida> WARNING: /user/lib is not a directory.
<saaida> how come it is not
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: its typed "/usr/lib" :)
<saaida> lol
<mwh_> dli, its the default dhclient.conf file .. just with that line added
<saaida> damn
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: look at http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5503 and read the reply from artificial intelligence
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: watch out fat thumbs :)
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: it worked for me
<mwh_> dli, anyways its a bug .. should be able to configure this from the gui .. like in windows and mac os x
<dli> mwh_, okay
<bence> hi
<saaida> brotherJohn1234 : thanx . it seems i need mor coffe
<dli> mwh_, I don't either windows or os/x
<brotherJohn1234> saaida: :)
<mifritscher> hi
<deefzi> what is the "user-font" equivalent if i want to change font size / font on login-screen which affects also to xmms' playlist & bittornados texts etc.
<mwh_> dli, vale ... I use windows now and then .. and I have helped some friends on mac os x as well ...
<mifritscher> is there a official X.org-chan?
<mwh_> dli, anyways thanks for your help .. got a test dapper beta ...
<Quan-Time> KenSentMe, cheers.. ill see what i can do
<saaida> brotherJohn1234: u know how to make opera my default browser  ?
<yetistomps> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Hanji> I recently installed ubuntu linux and when attempting to start it up it stops at hotplug subsystem. I have tried CTRL + C to cancel it but I is completely frozen at that point
<chesty> anyone use /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/ with networkmanager? they don't seem run for me under networkmanager, but run fine otherwise
<chesty> ie dhclient eth0 will run them fine
<zakmc> !gtk1
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zakmc
<dli> Hanji, that's bad :( you can remove the hotplug link in your rc folder
<Hanji> ah well... cheers
<zakmc> where do i change the interface font of gtk-1 apps in ubuntu 5.10?
<cornernote_> hello, has anyone had issues with fonts not diaplaying in flashplayer ?
<cornernote_> i am desperate for a solution :S
<eggzeck> cornernote_, yes, msttcorefonts
<cornernote_> i have msttcorefonts
<cornernote_> still no joy
<nandemonai> wow, I gotta say, dapper is pretty nice.. even for a beta
<eggzeck> cornernote_, did you 'sudo fc-cache -v' ? then restart mozilla
<cornernote_> i have gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<eggzeck> ...
<cornernote_> havent tried that
<cornernote_> will do now
<cornernote_> still nothing :(
<Marson> how do I install the officel driver from nvidia.com on ubuntu dapper drake? anyone have a guide?
<cornernote_> any other ideas eggzeck ?
<eggzeck> Marson, dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<Marson> ohhh.. ty
<dli> eggzeck, but it's the same on dapper or on breezy
<Quan-Time> KenSentMe, you use nonfree cedega or free trial ?
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: non free i think
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: i've paid for it
<Quan-Time> oh gotcha...
<Quan-Time> i think i need to signup to forums to make this thing work then. >_<
<Quan-Time> which sucks
<eggzeck> cornernote_, did you install 'flashplayer-mozilla'?
<Quan-Time> but i guess it DOES support them
<cvxb> www.nextpicturez.com
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: i can copy paste the forum post for you
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: one moment
<cvxb> www.nextpicturez.com
<Quan-Time> nah, i got it working,, installing cedega needs user / pass from forums
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: ah, ok
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: that's right, u need to have an account
<Quan-Time> obviously so it can say "you have already tried this before, you cant use it again, pay you scum "
<cvxb> www.nextpicturez.com
<Quan-Time> or sometihn to that effect
<xbox_sky> cvxb = spamer
<estradin> hi, i'm wondering if a matrox G450 will be able to run Xgl
<eggzeck> cornernote_, ?
<estradin> anybody has any information?
<cvxb> www.nextpicturez.com
<Quan-Time> im thinkin i might aswell just pay for the bloody thing
<xbox_sky> thanks
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: what games do u play?
<[Wiebel] > hi :)
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: i haven't gamed much using cedega
<[Wiebel] > anyone here tried ubuntu on a dell latitude d820 by any chance ?
<mjr> estradin, that should be supported by dri for 3d acceleration, so I would _believe_ so, though it won't probably be able to run accelerated 3d applications or windowed xvideo (full-screen xvideo should work nowadays)
<estradin> thank you, mjr , i don't use that kind of apps anyway
<dli> [Wiebel] , just ask your questions
<[Wiebel] > dli: there is no question
<[Wiebel] > i'm thinking of buying one
<Quan-Time> KenSentMe, generals zero hour
<Quan-Time> which i really want
<Quan-Time> but basically, its the only way i know of making it work
<estradin> bye
<KenSentMe> Quan-Time: i'm waiting for support for Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
<deefzi> what should be the location of the directory of C header files when i have self-compiled kernel?
<dli> deefzi, just use the kernel-source folder
<Quan-Time> KenSentMe, should be fairly fast i would think, as many ppl are getting into it
<Quan-Time> oh, also want steam (css / dods) to work
<Dark-Night> that would be great
<deefzi> dli, uhm, wonder why it rejected... :p
<dli> deefzi, you can "cd /usr/src; ln -s linux-#.#.## linux"
<dli> deefzi, you have to first compile your kernel
<deefzi> dli, duh, it's compiled :p
<deefzi> dli, my /usr/src is empty
<Dark-Night> where can i get the 'sources.list' from for 5.04
<deefzi> dli, wait.. perhaps i shouldn't have done make clean? :(
<cornernote_> eggzeck - if your still here... yes - i have tried flashplayer-mozilla and installing FF from source
<dli> deefzi, that's why, follow the howto, you should put your kernel source folder under /usr/src , and make a symbolic link from it to "linux"
<hartz> Slow...
<dli> deefzi, no, no point in make clean
<CokeNCode> hey, good morning everyone. Can anyone tell me the command to delete a directory and all of its contents ?
<Dark-Night> what about something like del -all
<dli> deefzi, you should use kernel-package
<sn00p> Hey is there anyway to convert a .avi file that sin foreign language to english?
<sn00p> using mplayer
<lsuactiafner> what time will dapper be released today?
<Howitzer> sn00p, you mean like Japanese spoken to English spoken? Oo
<CokeNCode> is del a linux command?
<sn00p> Howitzer: i'm not sure what language it is in
<dli> Howitzer, haha
<Dark-Night> i dont think so
<deefzi> dli, hmm, perhaps i didn't. but anyways, gonna compile it all over again. no harm done.
<Howitzer> sn00p, eh, i know you can change subtitles, but changing the language? Oo
<sn00p> other words i'm screwed?
<deefzi> dli, what's a kernel-package? a pre-compiled stock-kernel?
<Dark-Night> where can i get the 'sources.list' from for 5.04
<dli> deefzi, no, read kernel-package howto, basically, instead of "make', you do "make-kpkg"
<dli> deefzi, and it compile the kernel, and make a .deb
<Howitzer> sn00p, you kind of are
<Howitzer> unless you find subtitles to go with the movie
<CokeNCode> what is with this whole ##moved thing on freenode ?
<ailean> can someone point me to a page so that I can set up my sound properly? I want it to mix properly
<deefzi> dli, does ubotu know the url to kernel-package how-to?
<deefzi> dli, or can it be found from tldp?
<dli> deefzi, since you have configured your kernel, mv the folder to under /usr/src/
<dli> deefzi, make the link, and "cd /usr/src/linux; make-kpkg clean;make-kpkg kernel-image"
<dli> deefzi, then, make-kpkg would generate a linux-image-*.deb in /usr/src/ , installing that deb will install the kernel compiled
<deefzi> dli, uhm, i would like to read how-to. i have no idea what i would be doing at the point
<cornernote_> can anyone help me with a flashplayer problem?  my flash does not show any text.. i have installed msttcorefonts, gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<deefzi> dli, i have my kernel up and running, i'm just installing vmware for it atm
<dli> deefzi, ask about kernel-package in #debian
<deefzi> dli, it needs kernel-headers for compiling couple modules which i succesfully did for couple nvidia-drivers, i have no idea why it's nagging about something now
<deefzi> dli, anyway. ty.
<xerophyte> if i wanna configrue network card using ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.0  on boot how can i edit /etc/network/interface file  .. i mean what will be the format iface ???
<mbuf> trying to compile klavaro-0.97 on ubuntu dapper beta, get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13194 what do i set the ENV to?
<mbuf> i have to install automake tools first
<Howitzer> what does automake do actually?
<Howitzer> just compile and convert to .deb?
<sn00p> I use mlb.tv and it uses the windows media player to play streams does anybody know how I can convert it to something else using firefox in linux?
<MisterN> hi
<flybird081> ubuntu ,i like it
<rane_> what bittorrent client do you user
<sn00p> there has to be a way to change firefox default media player to mplayer
<rane_> what bittorrent client do you use?
<rane_> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<brownie17> who knows why when i type "sudo shutdown now" it goes into like maintennance mode? i thought it was just suppossed to shut down
<brownie17> does anyone know any commands to shutdown other than shutdown now? what is the command to change runlevels?
<flybird081> i think linux kernel is the best thing in the world,and ubuntu used it in a medl lsotl
<dli> flybird081, I like the hurd kernel better
<sam_> would anyone be so kind as to help me set up gcc for breezy? first time linux user and i'm struggling a bit
<dli> sam_, just ask your questions
<flybird081> hurd kernel?
<_jason> ubotu: tell sn00p about replacetotem
<sam_> i've managed to install gcc, but when i try to #include stdio.h it says no such file or directory
<dli> flybird081, http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<avinoam> Is dapper safe to use on my home pc?
<dli> sam_, #include<stdio.h> ?
<sam_> yep
<mirak> when I install the kernel sources, how can I know which kernel revision version it matches ?
<sam_> i did it with the correct syntax, but apparently the library isnt installed or some such
<bimberi> sam_: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'  will bring in c libraries
<brownie17> !marvin
<ubotu> I have this terrible pain in my diodes, brownie17. Brain the size of a planet, and you want to use me to !lart people?
<sam_> cheers
<sn00p> _jason: i get this error XML Parsing Error: no element found
<sn00p> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/update/updates.xml
<sn00p> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<brownie17> madpilot!!! lol
<brownie17> !lart
<dli> sam_, sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<hidraphonic> hi all ..does anyone have problems with linux-k7 kernel and wireless cards ?
<sam_> thanks dli and bimberi, now to follow up with an even stupider question, why isnt my ridiculously simple test program i just compiled running?
<flybird081> lol,i know the hurd kernel now
<sam_> bash: helloworld: command not found
<sam_>  is the error i'm getting
<dli> sam_, never say "doesn't work", be more specific, show the error message, etc
<bimberi> sam_: ./helloworld   ?
<sam_> ah, cheers
<sn00p> _jason: did you get my last error?
<_jason> sn00p: no, can you repeat it please?
<sn00p> Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/update/updates.xml
<_jason> sn00p: are you using dapper?
<sn00p> _jason: i'm tr ying to watch streams on mlb.tv and thats the error I get
<sn00p> I have flash and mplayer installed
<hidraphonic> dli, did yuo came across issues with latest linux-k7 kernel and wireless card..the thing is card works with linux-386 and not with linux-k7
<avinoam> i'm installing dapper
<sn00p> It wont play the stream archivss
<sn00p> whawt is dapper?
<_jason> sn00p: version of ubuntu.  Are you using breezy then?
<hidraphonic> sn00p, dapper drake ??
<sn00p> oh
<sn00p> breezy
<sn00p> i'm using
<dli> hidraphonic, no, I don't even run ubuntu
<KenSentMe> sn00p: it's the next release of ubuntu
<KenSentMe> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<sn00p> i'm using breezy
<_jason> sn00p: close firefox and open it up again, does it still happen?
<avinoam> u guys on breezy or dapper?
<_jason> sn00p: make sure you close all instances
<sn00p> _jason: yea,
<avinoam> !dapper
<sn00p> _jason: I think its trying to use the windows media player anyway around it where I can use mplayer?
<_jason> sn00p: can you tell me what page and what link exactly gives you that so I can try it here?
<hidraphonic> dli, not using ubuntu ? he hehe what are you doing here then :P ?
<sn00p> _jason: u have to be able to login but its mlb.tv
<zivak> hi i have a small problem
<dli> hidraphonic, I can help people running ubuntu
<zivak> i just installed ubuntu in my laptop and the resolution's not what i want
<_jason> sn00p: do other sites use mplayer ok?
<sn00p> I haven't tried any other sites
<flybird081> !dapper!breezy
<ubotu> flybird081: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dli> zivak, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" first
<zivak> my laptop's resolution is 1280 but i'm on 1024 cuz i had some error before
<hidraphonic> dli, sure...but if they are ubuntu spec Q how can you ?
<_nism> big ass channel
<sn00p> let me try cnn
<doms> how to install mysqldbda-1.0.0.tgz
<_nism> question: support for forgien fonts in gnome/gtk apps.. i got rythembox and i'd like to know how to choose the right font for it
<_nism> i think its a font problem anyway
<_jason> sn00p: weird, the sample on http://mlb.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mlb/subscriptions/mlbtv.jsp plays sound but no video for me here.  It seems to be using flash
<zivak> i already used xserver to change default setting to vesa
<ZigZag> hi! does anyone here know what WindowNavigationApplets is?
<sn00p> _Jason : the flash and sound is working for me but when you login it open s up a flash windows but it wont play the streams
<dli> zivak, why do you change it to vesa? what's your card
<sn00p> _jason: I tried cnn.com video and it said totem wasn't able to player that
<_jason> sn00p: well you can replace totem with mplayer, did you take a look at the private message from ubotu
<zivak> dli - it was on i810 before but that caused an error and said something like UNABLE TO RESTART XSERVER or something
<sn00p> I did
<flybird081> yeap
<zivak> my video card's Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<_jason> sn00p: does 'about:plugins' in the firefox address bar still mention libototem anywhere?
<sn00p> _jason: no such file or directory
<sn00p> _jason: yea
<sn00p> Package totem is not installed, so not removed
<sn00p> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dli> zivak, your card is i810 ?
<_jason> sn00p: nah, do you really want to remove all of totem or just the plugin?
<dli> zivak, I think i810 is well supported, go through dpkg-reconfigure
<zivak> i dunno... that's what Ubuntu selected
<sn00p> just theplugi
<sn00p> plugin
<zivak> dli- i just did.... if i pick i810, i get some error
<dli> zivak, pastebin the error
<chrismaster> how can i see which x11 drive is used?
<doms> how to install mysqldbda-1.0.0.tgz
<_jason> sn00p: I'm apparently in a blackout region, that must be why it was blacked out
<zivak> dli - btw, i just reconfigured it back to i810... so i gota reboot it, right?
<dli> chrismaster, sudo less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sn00p> _jason: you have to buy a subscription
<dli> zivak, no need
<_jason> sn00p: ok, you are using the default firefox in breezy?
<sn00p> _jason: yea
<zivak> dli - xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<zivak>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.200605010721
<dli> sn00p, I can play CNN.com video with totem plugin in firefox
<zivak> dli - what's next?
<sn00p> I cant
<chrismaster> dli: thx
<sn00p> :(
<_jason> sn00p: 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/' <-- put the output from that on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link please
<dli> zivak, "dpkg-reconfigure " ?
<zivak> yea i already did
<wolfgang> hi, i start wterm with the option -tr (for transparancy), but if i try to resize the term the transparancy will disappear und the background bec
<wolfgang> background becomes white..
<sn00p> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13195
<zivak> dli -  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i just picked i810. i'm done reconfiguring. what's the next step?
<_jason> sn00p: did you close all instances of firefox and start it again after that rm command?
<sn00p> _jason it said it couldn't find the file
<dli> zivak, restart X
<zivak> ok
<_jason> sn00p: ok, can you pastebin what about:plugins says?
<sn00p> _jason: its very long
<sn00p> shockware
<sn00p> Totem Mozilla plugin
<_jason> sn00p: that's ok, that's what pastebin is for
<zivak> dli - command not found
<flybird081> p
<flybird081> ./p
<flybird081> \p
<sn00p> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13196
<_jason> sn00p: what does 'locate libtotem_mozilla.so' say?
<sn00p> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem_mozilla.so
<zivak> dli - do you meant to restart computer?
<_jason> sn00p: on your previous pastebin you did mozilla instead of mozilla-firefox.  Did you do the same thing with the rm command?
<sn00p> ?
<_jason> sn00p: 'sudo rm /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libtotem*'
<sn00p> ok
<doms> #zope
<dli> zivak, "nohup sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart &"
<sn00p> totem is out of there
<_jason> sn00p: ok, now close all instances of firefox and open it up again
<sn00p> _jason: ok
<_jason> sn00p: I'm still not sure about your chrome error... if that happens again we'll have to go to google
<dli> sn00p, to close all firefox instances, "sudo killall -9 firefox-bin"
<_jason> why kill -9?
<_jason> that's like murder :P
<sn00p> _jason: when I click on the link at mlb.tv to play the stream I see something flicker its trying to play it
<zivak> dli - i'm not sure if that did anything. i pressed enter and this is the output: nohup: appending output to `nohup.out'
<zivak> Password:
<zivak> [3]  9130
<zivak> [3]    Stopped                 nohup sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sn00p> but it wont
<_jason> sn00p: see if it is only on that site
<zivak> <-- nix newcomer
<sn00p> _jason: cnn video  is trying to play the video but its all choppy and it stops
<dli> zivak, oh, the other way, "sudo nohup /etc/init.d/gdm restart "
<Lazzyass> Hey I'm have some firefox problems sounds like your haveing the same problem too http://img427.imageshack.us/img427/2742/screenshot7cj.png
<sn00p> and it says mplayer plugin and it starts a progress bar when it loads and it plays  but it stops
<sn00p> something wrong with the mplayer plugin
<_jason> sn00p: does it work if you right click and press play?
<saaida> i have a new problem . i can't use apt-get anymore . cause when i try to do so it tell me to run apt-get -f install . but when i do run -f install. it tell me to remove opera  :) .... how i can fix this without running opera ( opera is working for me )
<sn00p> _jason: nope
<_jason> sn00p: ok can you get a direct link to one of the streams and open a terminal and type: mplayer 'url'
<_jason> sn00p: do you have w32codecs installed?
<sn00p> no
<_jason> ubotu: tell sn00p about w32codecs
<_jason> sn00p: k, install those then try again, don't worry about direct link yet
<sn00p> just a second
<Brocow> hi
<Brocow> Im here
<Brocow> Yall using Ubuntu???
<flybird081> hievery bady
<Brocow> are yall using Ubuntuu????
<Brocow> answer mee please
<sn00p> _jason: ok it works now
<voraistos> hey guys!
<flybird081> ye
<CaNsA> question - how can i format the mbr using ubuntu?
<sn00p> _jason: i'm going to try mlb.tv
<flybird081> i 'm using ubuntu and debian
<voraistos> with install CD
<CaNsA> jammin
<CaNsA> could u be a bit more specific?
<voraistos> when the CD loads, u type rescue
<sn00p> _jason: mlb.tv still doesn't work
<zivak> dli - it's me again with that video card problem. it says - failed to start x server (your graphical interface) so i'm on prompt
<CaNsA> cheers
<ayabara> what happens if I disable a disk in the Disks Manager? I just don't see it in Ubuntu anymore?
<voraistos> zivak: what is your card ?
<_jason> sn00p: try getting a direct link (usually you can right click and copy url), but it could just be they aren't nix friendly in their code
<zivak> Intel Graphic Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<voraistos> u are not lucky
<sn00p> _jason: they arent
<voraistos> do u have resolution problems ?
<dli> zivak, that's not i810
<zivak> dli, lol.. silly me... oh what is it then?
<sn00p> _jason: yea mozilla just crashed
<[Wiebel] > where can i Find 915resolution for breezy?
<dli> zivak, it's called intel GMA 950
<zivak> dli - what's the command to reconfigure it?
<deefzi> are kernel header-files tagged with suffix .h?
<voraistos> dpkg something reconfigure
<zivak> sudo dpkg-reconfigure ---?
<voraistos> yea
<zivak> i need ---
<voraistos> xserver-xorg
<ayabara> installing vlc for the first time. is it wxvlc I want?
<voraistos> i think
<brotherJohn1234> ayabara, jepp.
<ayabara> thanks
<loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13197
<loki> anyone help?
<_jason> ayabara: just 'vlc' will pull that in.  Make sure you install a sound plugin as well
<zivak> dli - there's no Intel GMA 950 in the list when asking to select the desired x server driver
<ayabara> _jason: won't it work out of the box?
<voraistos> zivak: try to go on intel website, they should have some rpm drivers
<sn00p> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13199
<zivak> oh ok good idea
<dli> zivak, http://klepas.org/2006/04/09/ubuntu-on-the-inspiron-6400/
<ayabara> !easy
<zivak> dli - i'm using HP DV1000t
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ayabara
<_jason> ayabara: try just isntallign vlc.  But if you need it to use alsa or esd, you then need to get the plugin: vlc-plugin-alsa or vlc-plugin-esd
<zivak> dli - nm... it's similar problem anyway
<_jason> ayabara: that's what I had to do, it may pull it in for you automatically
<ayabara> _jason: ok. the sound and video device setup is one of the things I haven't understood yet
<pascal80> Is anybody able to change the network connection speed in totem
<ayabara> _jason: what to choose in the multimedia systems selector, I mean
<Boglizk> how do i GZIP a directory in the Terminal? I keep getting the message: "gzip: web is a directory -- ignored".
<pascal80> When trying to do this totem always crashes
<_jason> ayabara: esd is default.  I think alsa is better if it works for you
<loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13197
<ayabara> _jason: for both sink and source?
<marcin`> hi #ubuntu
<CaNsA> well i have officially fuked my laptop :)
<kumar> how to solve
<voraistos> does anyone know a good adress for gnome moding/repair etc ???
<_jason> ayabara: I don't really mess with source since I don't use it
<marcin`> I just bought Soundblaster Audigy SE card and I got a problem with this device on Ubuntu Dapper Beta
<cafuego> Yuck! We don't want to know that!
<kumar> how to solve this problem " Malformed line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)"
<_jason> ubotu: tell kumar about easysource
<muraii> Hi, folks.
<ayabara> _jason: then I probably won't either :-) you have a tip on video settings most likely to work too?
<marcin`> this card uses CA0106 driver and it works but only partially - I can hear sound in front speakers only but not in rear and central
<_jason> ayabara: mplayer with w32codecs plays everything I throw at it.  xine and vlc are good too
<muraii> Anyone know how to list the drivers currently loaded?  I have a laptop with an operable Synaptics touchpad that isn't, well, operating.
<marcin`> could someone help to configure this hardware to work properly (if this is possible of course)
<loki> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13197
<kumar>  i am not able to solve it
<_jason> kumar: make a new sources.list using the page ubotu gave you, and replace your current one
<voraistos> kumar: show your line
<muraii> I've done all the Xorg setup, referenced the correct device and driver and everything.
<pascal80> Hello, is anybody able to change network connection speed in Totem. Mine always crashes when trying to do this.
<kumar> sudo apt-get update
<ayabara> _jason: ok. thought I'd try Easy Ubuntu now. Video sink is set to XWindows (X11/Xshm/Xv). That ok?
<kumar> after this line the following problem occur
<_jason> ayabara: have you installed your video card's drivers?
<voraistos> kumar: no, the line 29
<kumar> Malformed line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<Boglizk> How do i GZIP a directory in the Terminal? I keep getting the message: "gzip: web is a directory -- ignored".
<ayabara> _jason: no, I was hoping Easy Ubuntu would fix that for me in a minute
<kumar> ok wait
<pascal80> Nobody?
<gnomefreak> kumar: theres something in that line of your /etc/apt/sources.list that is not right
<_jason> ayabara: ok, personally, I would do video drivers manually and trust easyubuntu to the codec installs and stuff
<sladen> Boglizk: you don't.  you use tar to package a direct and then gzip that.    tar zcvf foo.tar.gz directory/
<Boglizk> oh
<kumar> if i put /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boglizk> k
<gnomefreak> sladen: you can use gzip to zip a file
<ayabara> _jason: ok. I'll take your advice
<_jason> ayabara: what card do you have?
<kumar> following line show the problem
<zivak> dli - sorry... but i just downloaded 915 resolution tar.gz file and then how do i install it?
<voraistos> kumar: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and then paste it on the dutch thing
<sladen> gnomefreak: Boglizk was asking about about "a directory"
<gnomefreak> kumar: please paste you /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<ayabara> _jason: ati radeon 9700 (dell inspiron 6000)
<_jason> ubotu: tell ayabara about ati
<kumar> ok i try it
<sladen> zivak: please using the .deb's
<sladen> zivak: sudo apt-get install  915resolution
<Steve^> what can I use to compare two files quickly?
<Steve^> (text files)
<_jason> Steve^: diff
<dli> slackern, I think you need the newest version :(
<zivak> sladen - it said "couldn't find package 915resolution"
<ayabara> _jason: thanks! will I have to edit the easy ubuntu script to make it leave my video driver alone?
<pascal80> Is anybody able to change network connection speed in Totem media player's Preferences?
<[Wiebel] > Anyone with an intel 945GM graphics card here who got it working with ubuntu-breezy?
<_jason> ayabara: no, easyubuntu gives you check boxes
<[Wiebel] > the i810 driver in xorg.conf won't do it for me
<voraistos> zivak: check your repositories
<kumar> this comments comes ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<voraistos> zivak:apt-get update  and then check again
<sladen> zivak: it's in universe
<Mikaeln> zivak, http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<dli> [Wiebel] , http://klepas.org/2006/04/09/ubuntu-on-the-inspiron-6400/
<Mikaeln> if you can't find it with apt-get
<mejobloggs> hi, i have just installed ubuntu, now i am trying to run it for the first time, and i get just a scrambled screen
<mejobloggs> colours and everyhting just blah all over the place
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> hmm... fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mejobloggs> thanks
<gnomefreak> ^^^ that should help you find it
<[Wiebel] > dli:
<[Wiebel] > (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<[Wiebel] > (EE) No devices detected.
<Mikaeln> Mplayer doesn play some files very well, i get "alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.008 msecs. resetting stream", anyone knows what to do?
<zivak> that's where i downloaded 915resolution from that site. since i have Intel Accelerator Graphic 950, i should get the deb package?
<pascal80> Hello, is anybody able to change network connection speed in Totem media player's Preferences?
<voraistos> zivak: yea
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : looks like the bus id for your pci card is wrong
<_jason> Mikaeln: add 'srate = 48000' to your ~/.mplayer/config and see if it goes away
<zivak> voraistos - i already downloaded it but i don't know how to install it (i'm a nix newcomer)
<voraistos> zivak: so am I
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : try bus id pci:2:1:0
<voraistos> zivak: u should use dpkg
<Mikaeln> zivak, I followed the instructions on http://yompa.myblog.fr/UBUNTU-DELL-INSPIRON-1300-p75480.html
<pascal80> Hello, is anybody able to change network connection speed in Totem media player's Preferences?
<pascal80> Hello, is anybody able to change network connection speed in Totem media player's Preferences?
<Mikaeln> zivak, It's in french though.. but I think you can follow the main part.. =)
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak:
<zivak> lol
<zmo> zivak: unzip it: tar -xzf 915resolution.tar.gz
<[Wiebel] > (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:0) found
<[Wiebel] > (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : but you really should know it without trying things
<_jason> ubotu: tell pascal80 about anybody
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: how's that?
<Mikaeln> _jason, 'srate or srate?
<kumar> when i want to install the wine (
<kumar> sudo apt-get install wine) then following problem comes
<_jason> Mikaeln: without the quotation marks
<dli> [Wiebel] , read the link I gave you
<pascal80> I'm unable to change network connection speed in Totem media player's Preferences, it always crashes.
<kumar> E: Malformed line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<kumar> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Mikaeln> _jason, doesn't help...
<gnomefreak> kumar: did you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin yet?
<voraistos> pascal80: just dont use totem media player
<xst> Ubuntu installs a text-mode grub-interface. Are there some way of getting a nice looking graphical interface instead?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: nvidia is nv i presume?
<voraistos> yea
<pascal80> voraistos, do you have the same problem?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: no nvidia is nvidia
<mejobloggs> oh
<kumar> where is a pastebin
<voraistos> pascal80: no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mejobloggs about nvidia
<voraistos> but i can try
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<_jason> Mikaeln: hmm that worked here, what if you pass it directly as a switch: mplayer -srate48000 moviefile
<_jason> Mikaeln: hmm that worked here, what if you pass it directly as a switch: mplayer -srate 48000 moviefile
<pascal80> voraistos: what other app to use then for playing videos
<kv250> hello, how can you make cvs pserver accept incoming connections?
<Mikaeln> _jason, that worked better..
<Mikaeln> better=good! =)
<_jason> Mikaeln: you sure there were no typos/you used the right file location before?
<[Wiebel] > dli: I did
<[Wiebel] > no go
<LordFalcon> I havent found one good native free MMORPG game for linux ! : (
<Mikaeln> _jason, strange... It works now, without the switch.. but with the config-file i guess.. =)
<Mikaeln> _jason, although, I don't care why it works... as long as it works.. Thnx =)
<_jason> Mikaeln: k, great
<LordFalcon> is there a game I should try ? (RPG or MMORPG )
<voraistos> planet penguin racer
<voraistos> it is just stupid but fun
<LordFalcon> voraistos: I hate that game :P
<voraistos> lol
<voraistos> i dunno any rpg for linux
<CokeNCode> penguin racer rocks !
<ayabara> I get "aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ayabara> " when I run aticonfig --initial. anyone know what is missing?
<voraistos> hey, any good adress for gnome repairs/tweaks ?
<LordFalcon> so there is only crappy low graphic games for linux then ?
<gnomefreak> !games
<ubotu> games is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153 or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<mejobloggs> ok, i have no idea what im doing. i tried doing startx, end i got all the garbled screen again. How do i go back to command line?
<_jason> ayabara: are you following the wiki?
<zmo> ayabara: install xorg-driver-fglrx first
<mejobloggs> and i think i just screwed my config up by running that auto thing in the how to
<doms> how to install install.py
<ayabara> _jason: following the wiki, but it was a little outdated I think. ati's pages says "note:`fglrxconfig` is no longer provided with the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Installer. " think this screws up some of the final steps
<ayabara> zmo: I'm on it
<_jason> ayabara: you could use the ubuntu drivers
<ayabara> _jason: got no error messages after "apt-get install -f" no idea why... how can I check if it worked?
<mejobloggs> where do i find the repository settings file?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: to make changes to repos the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> ayabara: just be sure to do all the steps.  The ultimate test would be to restart X and see if it starts :)
<abk> hello friends. Can someone help me use the admin programs in 5.10 using the GUI.
<abk> I keep getting the Wrong password dialog box though the same password works for root
<ubuntu> hulu
<ocult> ?
<ocult> what fuck was that ?
<_jason> abk: did you do an expert install?
<_jason> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<abk> yes. i did jason
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: what do i have to do to that file to be able to get nvidia driver?
<abk> the language is english US. Country is India
<_jason> abk: the password it is asking for is your user's.  However, with an expert install the user is not put in the admin group.  ubotu will send you a one-liner
<ayabara> _jason: emm. how do I restart X?
<_jason> ubotu: tell abk about expert
<_jason> ayabara: ctrl-alt-backspace
<_jason> ayabara: save what you are working on first
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: the howto is all for using a gui, but im stuck in commant line
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mejobloggs about nvidia
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: the wiki is either cli or gui
<mejobloggs> not for this
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: most of the wiki is cli based anyway
<iBalo> Here's one for the experts: I got 512M of RAM and usually i have /tmp mounted to tmpfs. with the the defaultt options, this yields 252M of space in /tmp. For DVD-burning and watching timeshift-TV now the need arises for  ~5GB capacity. Would i be able to size my swap-space, say, 6GB  and mount /tmp with the size=4096M option ? Is the kernels VM-Manager looking after that or will i run out of...
<iBalo> ...(physical) RAM when e.g. copying a DVD?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: are you on breezy?
<mejobloggs> dunno, i downloaded it the other day
<mejobloggs> 5.10 i think
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx
<abk> actually i edited sudoers
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: type the above command in cli
<ocult> please
<ocult> why dont have channel in japanese ?
<_jason> abk: k, you just added your user directly in there?
<ocult> dont have ubuntu here ?
<ocult> =(
<ayabara> _jason: it restarted fine :-)
<gnomefreak> !ja
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<abk> Jason: I edited sudoers and added the line %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL as was discussed online
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: when it is finished, can i just type startx ?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: no
<_jason> ayabara: k, as long as xorg.conf is using fglrx (or however it is spelled) you should be set
<abk> I added a new user as a system user too from the terminal
<zivak> which of you gave me a link for french site to fix the resolution problem?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: ill get you through this dont worry ;)
<_jason> abk: and did you create the admin system group if it doesn't exist already?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: cheeeers
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell zivak about fixres
<abk> Jason: I had to edit passwd and set the false to bash for the new user to be able to login from the new user.
<_jason> abk: why did you add a system user?
<zivak> i'm beginning to feel discouraged :(
<_jason> abk: as opposed to a normal user
<gnomefreak> zivak: why the page you asked for is in your pm
<abk> Jason: I just created the user. Not for any particular reason.
<mejobloggs> i did the first step in fixres. It said it was an autoconfig, but it wasnt really auto. There where so money complicated questions that I new nothing about. I just went yes, yes, yes, yes. So i hope i havnt screwed anything
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: ok, finished installing
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: what arch are you using?
<mejobloggs> no idea
<abk> Jason: I donot know what u mean be creating a admin group
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: whats an arch?
<_jason> abk: 'getent group admin' <-- what does that return?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: what does uname -r say if typed in terminal?
<mejobloggs> 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<abk> Jason: actually I am logged into windows as Ubuntu is not letting me access internet
<ayabara> _jason: Section "Device"
<ayabara>  , Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 0"
<ayabara>  , Driver  "fglrx". Guess that means it's ok. thanks for helping
<voraistos> hey, how do i download a .run with firefox? (of course, i dont wanna open it in the browser)
<_jason> ayabara: yep, np
<wang> sa
<abk> Jason: I only have a lo adapter configured and am not able to configure any other network connection.
<selinium> Any compiling gurus about, I am trying to compile/install an app but it only installs the /doc stuff....
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: sorry, should i have actually have talked to you?
<wang> hello
<selinium> hi _jason :)
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<gnomefreak> _jason: lol what restricted modes package work with the amd64-generic kernel?
<abk> Jason: su in terminal with dhclient lets me ping the websites using the IP alone. Not DNS.
<_jason> gnomefreak: replace 386 with amd64-generic
<gnomefreak> k
<_jason> gnomefreak: lol
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<gnomefreak> i hope ;)
<wang> hello, who know how to add a root user in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> wang: why not leave sudo the way it is?
<selinium> wang, why would you want to?
<abk> jason: I just checked into the group file in the etc folder. there is only a lpadmin listed there. there is nothing else as admin
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: please tell me if its downloading something?
<wang> thank you gnoefreak and selinium
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: E: invalid operation install
<_jason> abk: well for your sudo problem.  If the admin group is not listed in /etc/passwd, you have to create it with 'addgroup --system admin' and then add your normal user account to that group with 'adduser your_normal_username admin'
<thamara> mond houden
<_jason> abk: meant to say /etc/group not passwd, but it seems you got it already
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-generic
<gnomefreak> install should _not_ be invalid :(
<mejobloggs> ah, k, this time it worked
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: is it downloading it?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: yeah
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: good brb
<abk> Jason: Is that all is required? will it help to work the administrative programs under system tab?
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<_jason> abk: that should be all that is needed
<selinium> wang, the ifon you need can be found here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo. But you make you system insecure by using a root passwd.
<_jason> abk: since you already added the admin group to sudoers
<selinium> s/ifon/info
<iBalo> selinium: you make your system insecure by NOT using a root password....
<wang> thank you selinium
<selinium> iBalo, if the root has no password, no-one can use it....
<wang> I just want to act as a root user when my system goes wrong
<abk> Jason: thank you
<_jason> abk: np
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: done
<selinium> wang, then use sudo,    you can sudo su to take permanent control for that session..
<ayabara> I get a bunch of warnings/errors running easy ubuntu "(synaptic:21140): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<ayabara> "
<iBalo> The problem is: whoever has your user-password can use sudo -s (1. so no more history logging) and has root acces... :-(
<wang> you see, I modified host file under etc dict. without a root user, you can not access the host even in sudo command
<devilcloud> anyone here usually use Xfce ?
<avinoam> devil i'm on xfce now
<selinium> iBalo, true :)
<devilcloud> could i ask a question ?
<avinoam> devilcloud, you could, but that doesn't mean that i'll be able to answer it
<iBalo> so a root password is a second line of defence
<devilcloud> ok :D
<selinium> wang, for those kinds of situations, it is beeter to have a live cd knocking around..
<wang> when you want to edit the hosts file, you are told you have no permission. when you try sudo, says that cannot find the hosts.
<devilcloud> how can i mod the xfce4-panel theme ?
<devilcloud> i have xfce 4.2.2
<mikl> How do you enable GD for Apache/PHP?
<wang> thank you selinium. But I fixed my problem in recovery mode
<avinoam> devilcloud, did you look in settings?
<selinium> wang, also when you boot go into grub and choose the rescue option/
<selinium> lol
<devilcloud> yes
<selinium> Wang, too slow typing...
<selinium> :)
<devilcloud> there is only the position
<devilcloud> of the panel
<wang> yes, exactly, selinium
<avinoam> is doing a dist-upgrade with backports enabled a bad idea?
<wang> sorry for my poor English
<avinoam> devilcloud, then i have no idea
<devilcloud> :/
<selinium> wang, your English is fine! My typing is slow.... :)
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: now run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure the card is right the bus id is correct and your using the nvidia drivers in the list of drivers  you might want to when it firsts asks you if you want to auto detect i know if i say no it is correct settings but make sure
<wang> no, I can cathe you. ^_^ V
<devilcloud> on xfce-look there is a lot of screen with xfce modded
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<devilcloud> :|
<Quan-Time> trying to install generals zero hour.. with cedega. it wont install as it says it cant find a valid generals (1st game) intall.. its there. but its some registry thing it wants i guess. anyone have experience with cedega ?
<wang> I was asked to use ubuntu for research actually
<avinoam> devilcloud, i'm still wondering where my wine went now that i installed xfce
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<devilcloud> ok
<wang> Do you think ubuntu system is suitable for a server, selinium?
<dli> wang ubuntu can be server, but I suggest debian for server and ubuntu for desktop
<user1_> salut y a qqn ?
<wang> yes, dli, I installed debian on my desktop.
<soulfreshner> how do I reinstall my sound....er...everything ?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: for my vidio identifier, is it ok for it to say ..... 6800?]      I have a 6800 GS, so is that why its putting a question mark?
<soulfreshner> it stopped working for some reason - and tampering brought me nowhere
<gnomefreak> that is fine 6800 is fine
<avinoam> i once used vector
<dli> wang, if you know debian, you can stay with debian, ubuntu = debian + fancy eye candy
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<user1_> evey one speak only english here ?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: how on earth do i know the bus identifier? Just use default? I have pci express
<wang> But I found there are some things wrong. you see, I am learning in Japan and I am from China. It seems that you can not install a Chinese IME and Japanese IME together.
<dli> wang, sudo apt-get install scim
<avinoam> user1_, i speak hebrew
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: what is it set to right now?
<wang> I tried scim, but it does not work under my ubuntu which is Japanese version
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: PCI:5:0:0
<soulfreshner> how do I fix my sound - where so I start?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: leave it be
<user1_> thank avinoa...but i can not speak hebrew
<liquiem> i'd like to try out the 6.04 livecd.. are there any pppoe untils on it, can i play mp3s while installing, testing the livecd?
<avinoam> user1_, sucks for you
<wang> but the same thing will not happen on debian. My debian is a chinese version, japanese and chinese IME can work together
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: wow, now what do i do for the rest of the million options?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell soulfreshner about sound
<dli> wang, sudo apt-get install scim-chinese scim-tables-ja scim-tables-zh
<user1_> sucks for me ? ??? he please be cool
<ayabara> easy ubuntu aborts on me, saying "cp: cannot stat `/home/anders/temp/easyubuntu/conf/hdparm.conf': No such file or directory" anyone got any ideas?
<nikosgr> where can i find coll gnome desktop themes
<nikosgr> ?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: after choosing nvidia just enter for the rest of it
<wang> thank you, let me have a try, dear dli
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: yes and enter
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: cool
<zivak> ok - i just followed instruction under "Resolution is not delivered by the vBios" section... it doesn't work :|
<wang> you are using Chinese? dli?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: oh, you mean i always chose yes? or always just press enter
<zivak> this is a very stubborn problem
<bimberi> !tell nikosgr about theme
<user1_> somebody can help me about an refresh screen resolution problem ?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: cause now it is asking me if i want framebuffer, and NO is selected
<dli> wang, I'm Chinese
<doms> creative vista pro webcam  who knows how it works?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: yes you do
<nikosgr> i like my gome to be ncie  thanks :)
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: yes i do what?
<dli> user1_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: yes i select yes everytime?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: yes
<wang> Duoxie dli
<user1_> i v ever tried this commade line but it did not resolv my problem
<zivak> is anybody else willing to go thru with me step by step via PM?
<user1_> i tried also to change settinge about XF86Configur-4
<wang> hope to discuss with you some day, I really like Linux especially debian and ubuntu though I am a beginner
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: generic monitor?
<deefzi> i'm trying to install vmware's modules, and it pops this message when i try go give the installer the dir. for kernel-headers: The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same
<deefzi> address space size as your running kernel.
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: i have philips 109b6
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: or is generic fine
<dli> user1_, XF86Configur-4 ? shouldn't it be /etc/X11/xorg.conf? but you shouldn't modify it manually
<orbin> zivak: can't get a higher screen res.?
<deefzi> are those headers kernel-specific or compilation-specific (i.e. i have compiled my kernel again but with the same kernel and kernel cfg)
<zivak> orbin - nope.... the only way i can get to desktop is using VESA
<user1_> dli_my video card is an TRIDENT 9525 DVD PCI/agp
<orbin> zivak: what video card do you have?
<gnomefreak> generic is fine
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: horizontal sync range??
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: just enter through it as long as it says something
<zivak> orbin - I'm using Intel Graphic Media Accelerator 950 (HP DV1000t laptop)
<Doat> I can't ssh to my second comp (running debian) with ethernet IP, but with public IP I can. What could be causing this?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: ok done
<nikosgr> bimberi, i instalelds them but cant access them
<user1_> mejobloggs_ horiz 50-80
<orbin> zivak: what was the original driver xorg set?
<mejobloggs> user1_: too late, but thank
<zivak> 1024
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: startx now?
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: now you need to run the enable command if you give me a sec ill find it
<user1_> dli_ the XF86Configur fiel is use for my kind of card
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: k
<nikosgr> can i use ultravnc from ubuntu?
<mejobloggs> yes
<zivak> orbin - it picked i810
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<user1_> zivak_ yes i would like 1024 resolution but it still blocked at 800X600
<gnomefreak> after that command try startx
<apokryphos> user1_: /msg ubotu fixres
<nikosgr> is there vnc embedded in ubuntu?
<zivak> user1 - seems like most of people installing ubuntu are having resolution problem =\
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: heheh, you rock
<orbin> zivak: what happens when you used that one?
<Quan-Time> mejobloggs, you just setup yoru monitor im guessing ?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: ooh, Internal error, failed to initialize HAL
<user1_> apokryphos_ connected on root access for thid command ?
<zivak> orbin - the error says "failed to start x server (your graphical interface)" so i had to use VESA to get to desktop
<stevietool> msg/ join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mejobloggs> Quan-Time: ask gnomefreak, hes a genius
<apokryphos> user1_: type that in here
<mejobloggs> Quan-Time: i think i just isntalled the correct drivers for my graphics card
<goon> am I the only one whose nautilus is briken on Dapper?
<sword-> hey does anyone know a good dvd ripping program for ubuntu?
<ppp> hi
<ppp> when i'm trying to install xorg-xserver i'm getting "dexconf: unknown option `--displayfilename'". What does it mean? i have dexconf in /usr/bin :/
<creatureofSpace> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<Quan-Time> mejobloggs, i have a triple monitor setup here..
<orbin> ppp: are you trying to install a specific DE?
<Quan-Time> on 2 video cards, a 7800gtx (2 monitors) and 6200lc (one monitor)
<Quan-Time> works fine :)
<user1_> apokryphos_ok fine...i m wiatting
<ppp> orbin i just wanna xorg
<mejobloggs> Quan-Time: wow cool
<Quan-Time> its not that hard actually
<apokryphos> user1_: check your msg from ubotu now
<mejobloggs> Quan-Time: yeah, mines going now
<ppp> orbin why it says "unknown option"? do i have to install someting?
<orbin> zivak: *nod* i couldn'tuse the ati driver on this card, whereas fglrx works fine.  maybe pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log when it fails
<Quan-Time> congrats. good luck with it
<mejobloggs> Quan-Time: i just got some wiered HAL not initialised error
<user1_> apo_ok
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: did it work?
<Quan-Time> HAL ?.. umm.. dont know about that one sorry
<orbin> ppp: how are you installing it?
<florian> hi, is there a free application like maple?
<doms> anybody has a PDF file of FHS for ubuntu dapper drake
<doms> anybody has a PDF file of FHS for ubuntu dapper drake
<dj-fu> FHS?
<jivah> helloo al
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: yeah, but when i got into the linux desktop, it said 'Internal Error, HAL unable to be initialized' or something
<gnomefreak> doms: #ubuntu+1 for dapper releated isssues/questions
<ppp> orbin i tried dpkg, aptitude, dselect, but everytyim i'm gettin that error
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: but its going
<orbin> zivak: either that or search the forum for your card/ the driver
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: i just dont know what the HAL error was about
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: do your updates and than reboot hope hal will fix itself
<zivak> orbin - i did.. tried 915resolution... won't work the way i want
<WarpedShadow> Everytime I run synaptic it wants to downlaod all the package lists again... how can i stop it doing that
<dli> WarpedShadow, it's okay, no need to stop anything
<dj-fu> that's normal, WarpedShadow.
<doms> anybody has a PDF file of FHS for ubuntu
<user1_> For every body ...i m a new user of ubuntu based In France ...and it's great to be whit you
<dj-fu> doms: what the hell are you talking about?
<mejobloggs> gnomefreak: hmm, now where do i found a cli once i am in the gui?
<jivah> hello, i ve just installed ubuntu, and i would like to know if it necessary to install somme packages to use my usb key, cause i can read files inside but can not send it there
<nikosgr>     *  Application
<nikosgr>     * Window Border
<nikosgr>     * Icons
<nikosgr>     * Login Manager
<nikosgr>     * Splash Screen
<nikosgr>     * GTK+ Engines
<dj-fu> !paste
<nikosgr> hello
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<nikosgr> which one do i need?
<nikosgr> sorry
<nikosgr> i want a desktop themw
<gnomefreak> mejobloggs: applications>accesorries>terminal
<nikosgr> what must is elect from those?
<soulfreshner> gnomefreak: checked everything, it looks like sound should work - it just doesn't...is there a way to reinstall all the modules/ drivers relating to sound
<dj-fu> jivah: how is your usb drive formatted?
<der0b_> is there a way to mount an smb share so that if the server machine (xp) is rebooted or goes offline the mountmount don't stall when I'm mucking about the filesystem?
<jivah> ????
<soulfreshner> (hopefully by just reinstalling a few packages
<soulfreshner> )
<WarpedShadow> dli: I cannot afford to download all the package files everytime I want to install one app.
<jivah> dj-fu, should i format it
<florian> are there open source alternatives for maple?
<dli> WarpedShadow, no, you misunderstand apt actions
<dj-fu> jivah, it's proably not that. you need to specify the right mount options to give it write access, unless it's NTFS - if it's NTFS, then you're stuffed. readonly.
<goon> florian: scilab
<orbin> zivak: i'm not familiar w/ 915.  did you try reconfigging xorg w/ the i810 driver?
<florian> goon: thanx, i will have a look at it
<nikosgr> guys please hwo cna i install a theme?
<user1_> where are you based peoples ?
<dli> WarpedShadow, apt needs to update package lists from sources.list, before installing anything
<zivak> orbin - how do i reconfigure i810 driver?
<WarpedShadow> dli, I can't see why it cannot use the file it had yesterday...
<dli> WarpedShadow, if no newer list is found, the lists won't be downloaded :(
<jivah> dj-fu, oh i understand now, if i want to use my usb key only with linux, do i have a mean to format it in such a way, that i can copy files inside
<WarpedShadow> it takes like 15-20 mins for it to update all my package l
<dj-fu> jivah: only if you want to use it specifically with linux (i.e; not windows)
<dli> WarpedShadow, the list may be updated at any time
<soulfreshner> maybe I should just reinstall ubuntu...again - everytime I install it there is some issue with either the sound of graphics
<fabian_> algun hispano o latino?
<dj-fu> jivah: you can keep it fat32 and have it RW by both windows and linux
<jivah> dj-fu, yes
<WarpedShadow> it doesn't seem to be saving a ba copy
<dj-fu> otherwise yes, you can format it ext3
<orbin> zivak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... go through the steps, press default if you don't know what to enter, but choose the i810 driver when prompted
<orbin> by press default i mean press enter to choose default
<zivak> orbin - i picked i810 and that's what causing the error. failed to start x server
<dli> WarpedShadow, it updates, that's all
<jivah> dj-fu, how should i do to change it in fat 32
<orbin> zivak: so you already ran the reconfig command?
<dj-fu> gotta run, sorry, it's late here
<zivak> orbin - yup
<ayabara> is Automatix a good way to get my Ubuntu install kickstarted?
<jivah> dj-fu, thanks for your help bye
<WarpedShadow> downloading  3mb of files eahc time synaptic starts is not "updating" in my mind. it getting new package lsits
<ppp> :q
<soulfreshner> is there some package that can install and uninstall packages so I am left with a bare server install again?
<morphix> i installed ubuntu base then fluxbox with xdm
<jivah> can someone help me, i would like to change my usb disk on fat 32, so that i can use both by windows and linux
<morphix> but when the machine boots up.. it loads to X.. then X dies then goes to login shell
<Lhademmor> !Xchat
<ubotu> xchat is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto http://www.xchat.org/
<|lostbyte_laptop> help with linksys router.. pls help..
<orbin> WarpedShadow: the package cache gets cleared by cron iirc
<Doat> I can't ssh to my second comp (running debian) with ethernet IP, but with public IP I can. What could be causing this?
<morphix> :(
<morphix> fkn stupid XDM
<XiXaQ> Do I need the source repositories?
<chavo> XiXaQ, not unless your going to recompile packages
<XiXaQ> chavo: and I probably won't, right?
<chavo> XiXaQ, most people won't need them
<WarpedShadow> orbin: ta, will look into that
<XiXaQ> chavo: thanks.
<orbin> WarpedShadow: i didn't like the auto-deletion either. i deleted 'apt' from /etc/cron.daily (or something like that)
<morphix> i installed a leightweight ubuntu (ubuntu base + fluxbox + xdm + x-window-system-core) but when the machine boots up.. it loads to X.. then X dies then goes to login shell
<WarpedShadow> now if I could convince sudo to allow me to edit things...
<WarpedShadow> don't change time to much
<babo> How do I send my email in emacs ?
<orbin> morphix: sounds like a graphical problem. do you have any error messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<orbin> morphix: er, that's if you have xorg.  i don't know what's in the core package tbh
<zivak> hey guys - how do i have 915resolution to run before x server is started?
<kumar> my sources list have some problem how can i repair the source list
<morphix> orbin: yes i have xorg, and when i edit .xsession put exec fluxbox then do startx fluxbox works.. the only "bad" thing in my xorg log is "Warning: font renderer for ".<bunch of different extensions>" already at priority 0"
<kumar> if i install any thing then this throw the following line
<kumar> Malformed line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<orbin> morphix: yeah, the font warngings aren't really anything to worry about.  weird.  guess it's not graphical after all :-/
<Doat> I can't ssh to my second comp (running debian) with ethernet IP, but with public IP I can. What could be causing this?
<orbin> ubotu: tell kumar about sources
<gymsmoke> is there a package of fonts that can be added to my ubuntu server ?
<kumar> i want to repair the sources list
<morphix> orbin: its annoying me.. i NEED X to start up automatically.. as the pc will eventually be unplugged from keyboard and pluged into a tv and using a remote control
<kumar> but i dont know how can i do
<gymsmoke> ubotu: tell gymsmoke about fonts
<orbin> morphix: is there a fluxbox channel?
<eggzeck> kumar, your sources.list if ruined?
<ctothej> Has anyone been successful getting ubuntu AMD64 version installed and working with an ATI graphics card ?
<amd64> ctohej: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide
<morphix> orbin: dont know.. but that shouldnt matter.. it seems to be a XDM problem
<kumar> if i install any thing
<kumar> it throw error
<kumar> Malformed line 29 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<xophEr> ctothej, I have..I doubt this information helps but ;P
<eggzeck> kumar, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic (replace /etc/apt/sources.list with what you get.
<amd64> ctohej: this uses the ATI propriatary driver. I have it working on my amd64 Ubunto 5.10
<gnomefreak> kumar: im still waiting to see your sources.list file on pastebin
<kumar> ok
<eggzeck> kumar, or paste your sources.list in pastebin and I'll have a look
<kumar> ok wait
<scifi> neone use KPovmodeler here ?
<XiXaQ> is it possible to minimize Evolution to tray?
<ctothej> I had a terrible time getting 5.10 amd64 x server working yesterday...
<kumar> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<kumar> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<kumar> ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<kumar> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<kumar> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<kumar> ## UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES
<kumar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<kumar> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<kumar> ## UNIVERSE AND MULTIVERSE REPOSITORY
<kumar> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<kumar> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<kumar> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<gymsmoke> kumar: pastebin... ?
<kumar> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<kumar> ## BACKPORTS REPOSITORY
<kumar> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted
<kumar> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports universe multiverse
<kumar> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted
<kumar> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports universe multiverse
<eggzeck> kumar, I said "PASTEBIN"!!
<kumar> ## PLF REPOSITORY
<kumar> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<kumar> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<gymsmoke> ops ... ?
<kumar> # WINE
<kumar> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/
<kumar> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/source/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kumar> # Finnish spelling checker for OpenOffice.org 2.x
<kumar> deb http://dtw.silverentertainment.fi/oo2-soikko/ gcc34 non-free
* kumar was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<XiXaQ> moderate the channel or ban him?
<gymsmoke> thank you...
<amd64> ctothej: did you try the ATI 64bit driver for Xorg?
<mirak> hi
<crook> probably to late for him because he pasted all at once
<eggzeck> yeah
<mirak> I have a problem with module assistant to build module for a custom kernel  /arch/i386/Makefile.cpu: No such file or directory
<gymsmoke> looking in /usr/share/fonts.. i ain't got much... anyone got a link for installing more ?
<eggzeck> but all in all I told him pastebin
<eggzeck> and he still pasted here
<eggzeck> heh
<gymsmoke> eggzeck: i mentioned it, too
* Hobbsee watches for him to show his face again, to be blasted
<eggzeck> gymsmoke, yeah but you said it when it was too late :P
<ctothej> amd64: no, the main install file (.run) from the ati site after i tried to install the included driver
<crrrn> do someone know about Sjphone??
<er4z0r> re
<amd64> ctothej: follow the install instructions on this page. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guide It's the ATI ubuntu graphics howto.
<gymsmoke> eggzeck: yeah, i jumped in kinda late on that one...
<crrrn> DO SOMEONE KNOW SOMETHING AOBUT SJPHONE?????
<Hobbsee> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<crrrn> I WANT TO INSTALL THE VOIP BUSTER
<eggzeck> crrrn, yes shouting makes us know it
<ctothej> amd64: i used that page that you sent me and followed the instructions after i tried the instructions titled "BinaryDriverHowto/ATI"
<gymsmoke> crrrn: we heard you the first time... no, sorry, i don't
<crrrn> O THANKS
<amd64> ctothej: what went wrong?
<HymnToLife> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<ctothej> amd64: i coulnt run aticonfig
<scifi> neone use KPovmodeler here ?
<ctothej> amd64: it wasnt there.. i was getting the same error as before
<amd64> ctothej: what was the error?
<gymsmoke> i need to go hunt down some nice fonts for ubuntu
<crrrn> HI EGGZECK
<eggzeck> gymsmoke, to use for?
<the_mug> I have apparently lost all my desktop items... any clues? I had my lappy at home (with one network profile)... brought it to work... gone!.. :-/ ?
<crrrn> do you know the voip buster???
<crrrn> eggzeck
<gymsmoke> eggzeck: web sites
<Doat> I can't ssh to my second comp (running debian) with ethernet IP, but with public IP I can. What could be causing this?
<zivak> guys - what's the command for this step? " in order to run 915resolution at every boot before X starts, add to/etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh, before exit, the following (change the variables for your desired configuration):
<zivak> /usr/sbin/915resolution 5a 1680 1050 32
<aLPHa_LeaK> gymsmoke, the artwiz fonts are good
<eggzeck> gymsmoke, ahh cool. (thought it was for terminal viewing) hehe
<amd64> ctothej: is this the file you downloaded from ati? "ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86_64.run"
<scifi> is it possible to change the fonts that ubuntu uses ?
<HymnToLife> !fonts
<gymsmoke> eggzeck: hehe - i don't need _pretty_ for vi ...
<ubotu> rumour has it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<ctothej> amd64: the x failure i mean. it said no device found for PCI:1:0:1
<crrrn> eggzeck: Can you explain how to install the SJhpone with the voipbuster???
<orbin> scifi: sys > prefs > fonts
<scifi> thx guys
<ctothej> amd64: but there is no device there, there is only a device on PCI:1:0:0
<gymsmoke> ubotu: i already that, thank you... what i want is locations of fonts...  (hehe - im talking to a bot)
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, gymsmoke
<scifi> didnt see that 1
<amd64> ctothej: what is your ati adapter?
<zivak> anybody? :(
<eggzeck> crrrn, I never said I knew how to do that. I just used sarcasm as a way to say "Yes shouting makes us know how to". heh
<crrrn> eggzeck: Thi thing is that I have intalled it, buy i can't received the signal, buy i can sed it
<ctothej> amd64: x1900
<crrrn>  ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<scifi> cud u guys recommend a font ?
<aLPHa_LeaK> zivak, sudo nano /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh and add /usr/sbin 915resolution 5a 1680 1050 32
<aLPHa_LeaK> scifi, mintsmild
<crrrn> eggzeck: THATs TRUE
<aLPHa_LeaK> !help
<eggzeck> gymsmoke, not to make it "pretty" but for ease of reading/coding I like terminus hehe
<ctothej> amd64: pm? trouble keeping up with the chat room.
<saaida> Does anyone knwo of a way to pass the "Digital Rights Management" in a using vlc ?
<scifi> perhaps a font thats in the default list ?
<amd64> amd64: sure
<amd64> ctohej: sure
<gymsmoke> eggzeck: oh, right... i have that.  But I've only got like 4 or 5 for display stuff on web pages... i need a few more, since the way these pages get designed and the way they _present_ just don't match up too well
<Terminus> oh, the font.
<the_mug> weird.... I clicked on Places--> Computer and the icons RE-Appeared... strange.
<eggzeck> scifi, depends on what you're going to be using the fonts for. A good terminal font would be to use 'terminus', and for general purposes I like 'Bitstream Vera Sans 8'. You can change fonts in your System->Preferences->Fonts menu
<lowroad> does anyone know how to determine if my laptop dvd drive is primary or secondary/ master or slave?
<scifi> eggzeck: yeh ive found the font list, but just wanna chnage my main desktop/app font to something more sophisticated
<gymsmoke> eggzeck: my guess here is, download the zip to the server, then go through the how to for installing ... (I don't have a gewey) ...
<gymsmoke> scifi: i just found this one... http://moorstation.org/fontennium/jugend/art_n.htm
<scifi> gymsmoke: too flashy, once something simpler
<xbox_sky> is there a way to FORCE ubuntu to read my dvd/cds? no nothing wrong with the media/dvd etc, works perfectly fine on windows
<gymsmoke> scifi: backup a page... there's a bunch of fonts there
<kittekat> Hello, I'm looking for a pointer here to compile a package for i686 on a PIV system that'll run on athlon, duron and PIII systems
<lowroad> Does anyone know how to determine if my laptop dvd drive is primary or secondary/ master or slave?
<gymsmoke> lowroad: lspci ?
<eggzeck> lowroad, device manager?
<eggzeck> lowroad, System->Administration->Device Manager
<lowroad> eggzeck it tells me it's an ide device master
<lowroad> eggzeck but is that primary or secondary?
<ctothej> amd64: you get my pm?
<rane_> !bittorrent
<ubotu> hmm... bittorrent is the BitTorrent FAQ is available at: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<bill-barriere> hey you guy need to get right on guns n' rose -human being then i would piss my pant
<coz_> hello, yesterday went back to breezy because of dapper bugs and found same problem I had months agao
<bill-barriere> little beat of it at logon
<xbox_sky> is there a way to FORCE ubuntu to read my dvd/cds? no nothing wrong with the media/dvd etc, works perfectly fine on windows
<coz_> gtk1 applike nerolinux, eboard, mplayer have compressed unreadbale fonts andy way to correct this
<orbin> xbox_sky: what happens when you chuck it in?
<amd64> ctothej: no looks like i have to register my nick. My nick is already registered.
<bill-barriere> on that note c ya cant belive i walked in here ...
<ctothej> oh man.. one sec
<coz_> GTk1 apps like eboard and nerolinux hae compressed unreadable fonts in breezy is there any way to correct this
<coz_> wk2x, welocme
<belkin> hi all
<orbin> coz_: oh, did they fix that in dapper?
<coz_> orbin, yes they did
<belkin> ist here anyway to  get a brand new smb.conf file ?
<zivak> wow..... will anybody cheer for me? i actually got the resolution i want
<coz_> orbin, ufortunately I have a few bugs with dapper that I had to bug report so in the meantime I am using breeay
<tombs> hi all
<_jason> zivak: \o/
<orbin> zivak: i thought your problem was that you were forced to use vesa :-/
<zivak> yea.... i tried i810 and it didnt work but i'm on vesa with the resolution i want :|
<zivak> for some weird freakish reason.... it worked.... 1280x768 under vesa
<rane_> how do i change bittorrents settings?
<zivak> what was the command name to test my video card? something about the animated gears
<lowroad> I looked up my dvd drive under manage devices, it tells me it's an IDE device master..... How can I find out if it's Primary master or Secondary Master?
<ctothej> amd64: ok, ill just give it a go in here
<lowroad> anyone?
<_jason> zivak: glxgears?
<ctothej> amd64: as for the problem, i used lspci to see if there was anything on PCI:1:0:1 and there was not... so i dont know why it would have given me that error
<BSCH> hello, everybody
<zivak> crap... the gear's running sluggish
<acuster> hey all
<rane_> how do i change bittorrents settings?
<wk2x> hi all, i have a probme with my tv- card (pinnacle tv-card 110i). when i try to start kdetv it doesn't run. with windows xp it running. the log file of the kdetv start can you see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13215, Please help me, i'ts very important for me.
<ctothej> amd64: now the instruction said that i may have to remove the old driver (fglrx), but I couldnt even find it.
<orbin> zivak: course it is.  vesa only provides software rendering iirc
<zivak> one last question - i just downloaded firefox file and how do i install it? :|
<acuster> re: java support for open office: is it possible to have open office *without* java?
<rane_> how do i change bittorrents settings?
<orbin> zivak: you want ff1.5?
<scifi> gonna try times new roman from msttcorefonts
<twopeak> rane_: I'm not sure you can change much more than the options you get in the application. Maybe if you install another client you will have more chance.
<zivak> orbin - yup
<acuster> ubuntu is forcing me to add a java binary which is tripping up another program
<orbin> ubotu: tell zivak about ff1.5
<BSCH> how to autorun dhclient3?
<eggzeck> zivak, the gears run smooth and nice for me :)
<rane_> Others are more difficult to use, what do you use
<wk2x> hi all, i have a probme with my tv- card (pinnacle tv-card 110i). when i try to start kdetv it doesn't run. with windows xp it running. the log file of the kdetv start can you see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13215, PLEASE help me, i'ts very important for me.
<BSCH> My ubuntu start, it don't autorun dhcp service~~
<twopeak> I'd like to get some help creating a script that will launch an executable and a openoffice file at the same time.
<eggzeck> twopeak, learn 'shell scripting' or 'Perl' :)
<twopeak> !shell scripting
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, twopeak
<twopeak> !scripting
<ubotu> twopeak: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HymnToLife> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<chavo> twopeak, what do you need to know?
<rane_> how do i change bittorrents settings?
<twopeak> chavo: launching an executable and an openoffice file at the same time
<scifi> i THINK times new roman looks good
<chavo> twopeak, just make a file with this as the first line: #!/bin/bash
<wk2x> hi all, i have a probme with my tv- card (pinnacle tv-card 110i). when i try to start kdetv it doesn't run. with windows xp it running. the log file of the kdetv start can you see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13215, Please help me, i'ts very important for me.
<chavo> then put the name of the executable on next line with ampersand like this: executable_name &
<chavo> next line put the oo executable
<orbin> wk2x, rane_: i understand you want to get help, but could you please wait for at least 5 mins before reposting?
<twopeak> chavo thanks! I had both under eachother making them run once the other finished. I guess this will solve it. :)
<wk2x> orbin: yes, sorry
<chavo> yeah most things need the & symbol, not all but it's best to use it in case it needs it
<scifi> hmm actually i think times new roman is hard on the eyes
<BSCH> My ubuntu start, it don't autorun dhcp service.
<BSCH> how to do~
<orbin> wk2x: i'm not sure what's goin on, but i'd try and resolve the warnings maybe?  see the bit about the bitdepth mismatch.  perhaps you shoudl run the setup program and fix that
<morphix> whats the command to reconfigure a deb package?
<eggzeck> morphix, dpkg-reconfigure?
<morphix> precisely
<morphix> thanks lol
<morphix> i kept trying dpkg -reconfigure >.<
<dariliaz> y a t il des francais ici ?
<wk2x> orbin: i started the setup program already 4 times, with no success :(. have you got another idea
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Hobbsee> !fr
<dariliaz> merci
<orbin> wk2x: how did you install kdetv?
<freezey> does anyone know much about Webmin?
<dariliaz> mais il n 'y a personne sur unbutu-fr ou kunbutu-fr
<wk2x> orbin: apt-get install kdetv
<freezey> orbin: i heard that MythTV thing was pretty dam cool
<endy> tel me some dc++ client for kubuntu
<orbin> freezey: would you recommend wk2x try it?
<Onizuka> mais il n 'y a personne sur unbutu-fr ou kunbutu-fr => #ubuntu-fr pas unbutu
<zmo> endy: valknut or linux DC++ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76643
<Bobber|> How do i setup my CD burner? I have tried to right click on the ISO file that i want do burn. And then use "write to disc" but it doesnt start the burning thing :P nothing happens, i get a progress bar but i doesnt move. and the cd drive doesnt blink.
<freezey> orbin: haven't heard much about that... me and a friend of mine bought this viewsonic Video Processor and hooked MythTV up to it
<dariliaz> where is the french channel ?
<zmo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<freezey> orbin: it runs very nice and is cool its like a TiVo without payin all that money
<dariliaz> #join #!fr
<untitled> hi, why there is no 'alsaconf' in ubuntu, how can i set up alsa and my sound card?
<gymsmoke> does ubuntu (server) 5.10 come with an x font server ? (xfree/xfstt)
<orbin> ubotu: tell untitled about alsaconf
<freezey> orbin: oh ok wk2x is the card u have?
<orbin> freezey: yeah, you can take over.  i dont have a tv card :-/
<wk2x> freezy: orbin: i have the problem with the card (pinnacle tv card)
<wk2x> :)
<freezey> orbin: i have never really used it like that... i have only used a video processor and those worked perfectly
<wk2x> 15:42:33) wk2x: hi all, i have a probme with my tv- card (pinnacle tv-card 110i). when i try to start kdetv it doesn't run. with windows xp it running. the log file of the kdetv start can you see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13215, PLEASE help me, i'ts very important for me
<freezey> orbin: viewsonic has a really nice one out... me and a friend thought we were ordering monitors and the dam site tricked us haha so we got 2 of those instead... then ordered the monitors but still they should be more specific
<orbin> Bobber|: maybe try another burner app instead of nautilus
<freezey> orbin: wk2x dude try a different app
<freezey> orbin: try running mythtv
<orbin> dariliaz: type: /join #ubuntu-fr
<freezey> sorry orb
<freezey> wrong dude
<orbin> freezey: dude, why are you directing your posts to me? :)
<freezey> wk2x: try running mythtv
<freezey> orbin: so sorry hahaa
<orbin> :)
<freezey> orbin: just kept hittin up haha
<wk2x> :)
<Bobber|> orbin, could you tell me name on a other burner?
<freezey> ok see now i have a problem with Webmin if anyone wants to help
<wk2x> i have the problem with the card not orbin :D
<freezey> wk2x: dude u should try MythTv tho
<orbin> Bobber|: k3b is apparently the best one out there...there's also gnomebaker
<morphix> i am messing around with mythtv atm ;)
<freezey> wk2x: that might fix the problem
<freezey> morphix: what you got it hooked up through
<wk2x> ok. i triy....one moment
<wk2x> try
<freezey> morphix: a card or vp
<Gakkgakk> XD
<morphix> neither lol
<xbox_sky> I've just installed my 2nd dvd drive , how do I mount it? sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide mounts my dvd burner
<freezey> morphix: lol wtf u using?
<morphix> i am testing out mythtv not for its tv viewing
<freezey> oh
<orbin> Bobber|: gtoaster might be worth a look too
<gymsmoke> anyone know which font server is installed (if any) on Ubuntu as a server ??
<morphix> got mythvideo and mythmusic plugins
<freezey> nice nice
* delcoyote is away: Im a man you dont meet every day
<freezey> anyone here going to Hope 6 this year?
<BSCH> gymsmoke: you could run command "dpkg -l"
<Bobber|> orbin,  when I use gnomebaker this comes up "Error mounting /media/cdrom0.
<gymsmoke> BSCH: that seems to indicate that there are no font-servers installed...
<xbox_sky> Orbin I will let you know what the error was on the dvdr ,but right now i'm trying to mount my 2nd dvd reader sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide mounts my dvd burner, how do I mount my dvd reader?
<gymsmoke> BSCH: so how does a web server know that the fonts which are here are valid and usable ?
<saaida> what's the command to change directory premision : i want  to creat the folder /usr/lib/win32 but it seems that it is restricted
<gymsmoke> saaida: man mkdir , man chmod
<McScruff> or just sudo /usr/lib/win32
<orbin> xbox_sky: work out the device line to pass to the moutn command
<McScruff> *sudo mkdir /usr/lib.win32
<McScruff> omg sooo many typos
<xbox_sky> Orbin yes but how?
<xbox_sky> Orbin I found fstab and this doesn't make any sense
<xbox_sky> dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0 Burner
<xbox_sky> dev/fd0        /media/floppy0 floppy????
<orbin> xbox_sky: pastebin fstab
<xbox_sky> ok
<orbin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<xbox_sky> orbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13217
<freezey> Webmin Help ne1?
<mumbles> anyone anygood at troubleshooting pcimcia card problems
<orbin> xbox_sky: cd into /dev , then pastebin teh contents of ls -l
<gymsmoke> wow - no man page, no info page, nothing on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ about fontconfig at all...
<wk2x> freezy: when i try to install mytv, i have this failure, but i have install lame (manual)
<gymsmoke> aah - defoma!
<wk2x> freezey: root@tuxmachine:/home/wk2x/mytv# ./configure --enable-memalign-hack
<wk2x> big/little test failed
<wk2x> You must have the Lame MP3 encoding library installed to compile Myth.
<morphix> wk2x: why compile?
<xbox_sky> orbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13220
<_jason> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<morphix> wk2x: mythtv is in the multiverse repo's
<wk2x> k
<wk2x> thx
<freezey> wk2x: yeah sorry bro was doing somethin else yeah yeah why compile?
<freezey> wk2x: where are you installin it from? synaptic or console?
<wk2x> freezey: console
<freezey> wk2x: jw.... the error still comin up?
<orbin> xbox_sky: ok, look at your fstab... /dev/hdd is your burner and is mounted at /media/cdrom0
<wk2x> freezey: yes
<xbox_sky> orbin yes I know that
<xbox_sky> orbin but I have a dvd reader as well
<xbox_sky> how do I find my dvd reader?
<freezey> wk2x: let me check something hold on
<orbin> xbox_sky: yes, and that is probabl /dev/hdc looking at the entries in /dev
<scifi> anyone know how to add a background in kpovmodeler ?
<freezey> wk2x: well try to get that mp3 library i never heard of that but try it see if its there and install that to
<Aaronfromchina> Hello. :)
<xbox_sky> orbin nope
<xbox_sky> mount: can't find /media/hdc/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wk2x> freezy: i search the binary of mythtv
<Aaronfromchina> can anyone teach me install modem?
<orbin> xbox_sky: what command did you use?
<saaida> ok i read the 'man chmod' and tried the follwoing ... chmod [a] ,[=] ,[rw] x /usr/lib/win32
<wk2x> freezey: one moment
<saaida> what is wrong ?
<xbox_sky> sudo mount /media/hdc/ -o unhide
<saaida> hope u guys don't flame im trying also to learn
<saaida> :)
<orbin> xbox_sky: i can't check the mount command, but where did you learn that synatx?
<xbox_sky> from a guide on the net, ubuntu guide unofficial
<xbox_sky> sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide I use all the time for my dvd burner
<orbin> xbox_sky: yes, but the /media/cdrom0 dir already exists
<orbin> xbox_sky: cd into /media and do an ls
<orbin> is there a hdc entry?
<gnomefreak> saaida: the command should look like this  chmod a+x path/to/file   a+x are varibles they need to be changed to what you need them to be a+x will give all users write read privledges
<Aaronfromchina> My laptop has a buit-in modem, but it seems doesn't work on ubuntu5.1. I went to network settings, and tried to activate it.  it said: could not enable the interface ppp0.
<gymsmoke> anyone know how to tell which fontsets are installed on Ubuntu 5.10 ?
<cliche> lol
<xbox_sky> orbin cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  iso
<yggdrasil> can somone gime a hand in setting up a dhcp server with ubuntu .. preferebly some documentation ?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<apokryphos> yggdrasil: sudo dhclient
<cliche> ...
<gymsmoke> yggdrasil: when you install ubuntu server, its default is dhcp ....,
<apokryphos> gymsmoke: well, not if you don't select it on the install.
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: yeah, i've read through there... a bit sparse
<yggdrasil> uh no im talkingabout making a dhcp server... not a client
<orbin> xbox_sky: open up fstab. we're gonan edit it
<yggdrasil> i think i got that part ifgured out
<gymsmoke> Ubuntu 5.10 stable ...
<yggdrasil> dhcpd
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: it should give you a file name to look in for your fonts (wher eyou would install the new fonts)
<orbin> xbox_sky: add a new entry: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Aaronfromchina> In the modem porperty, i selected modem port as : dev/modem.  Don't know if it's right?
<orbin> xbox_sky: save and close, and then try the mount command
<Aaronfromchina> could anyone hlep me to setup modem?
<cliche> 56k modem?
<orbin> xbox_sky: i.e. sudo mount /media/cdrom/ -o unhide I
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: it says to look in /usr/share/fonts... there are 2 dirs there - bitstream and dejavu ...
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, yes. it's a built-in modem of my laptop.
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, My laptop has a buit-in modem, but it seems doesn't work on ubuntu5.1. I went to network settings, and tried to activate it.  it said: could not enable the interface ppp0.
<cliche> soft-modem?
<cliche> ........
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: all the info i can find about bitsream is that they are console/terminal fonts... that leaves dejavu... i don't know what that is...
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, hardware. I think.
<cliche> are you sure?
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, well, not sure.   :)
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: that would another font but im not sure what its used with/in
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: i found out that defoma is the font configuration utility, so i got that and the docs... but the docs for this are somewhat obscure...
<cliche> I thought only rs-232 interface modem is the REAL modem
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, I'll figure it out. it's built-in one of my compaq presario x1000.
<leesoon> Nautilus
<xbox_sky> sudo mount /media/cdrom/ -o unhide I
<xbox_sky> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<saaida> gnomefreak : but in the manual . it says the modes should be seperated by comma
<xbox_sky> Orbin did you see?
* cliche ATDT
<orbin> Aaronfromchina: it's probably a windmodem.  pastebin the output of the lspci command
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: the only thing i know for sure is that, other than verdana and sans-serif, there isn't jack on this server for web pages yet...
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, then it must be a soft modem. :)
<saaida> gnomefreak : Multiple symbolic operations can be given, sepa
<saaida>        rated by commas. ---> and the one u gave me doe not have commas
<gnomefreak> saaida: a+x = 1 mode
<saaida> ohh
<cliche> take a real rs-232 modem (recycled) -> done.
<xbox_sky> orbin sudo mount /media/cdrom/ -o unhide I        mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<saaida> gnomefreak : ok thanx for clearing this ou
<saaida> gnomefreak : ok thanx for clearing this ou t
<gnomefreak> saaida: or you should beable to do a,x
<B_Lizzard> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<orbin> xbox_sky: sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom -t auto
<gnomefreak> if im not mistaken
<orbin> xbox_sky: sorry, -t auto should be after mount
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, the specification of the laptop doesn't explicitly say if the modem is soft or hard,
<Aaronfromchina> cliche, does it make difference on setting it up?
<HymnToLife> Aaronfromchina> it's most likely soft
<cliche> Aaronfromchina, they don't want you to know, because...
<azmansell1> hi there, can anyone help me with limewire?
* cliche *sigh*
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<cliche> !smart question
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cliche
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, thanks. I think it must be soft (according to bussiness man's mind) :)
<cliche> !smart bot
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cliche
<azmansell1> i have installed limewire and all seemed to be ok (i followed the instructions in ubuntuguide.org). when i try to start the program nothing happens?
<xbox_sky> orbin sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom -t auto mount: No medium found
<orbin> Aaronfromchina: yes. it makes it harder.  i've got a compaq presario too.  you need to use the linuxant driver if you wish to use the modem.  i was lucky and had another external modem sitting around that isn't a windmodem
<freezey> WEBMIN ANYONE????
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: have you ever installed fonts with defoma ?
<orbin> xbox_sky: did you stick a disc in the drive?
<edgardpacheco> hi people!
<cliche> hi there
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: no i use standard fonts
<edgardpacheco> anyone knows a good sound format converter? i want to convert a cd music into .mp3's
<HymnToLife> orbin> assuming the modem is Conxant chip based, which is not certain
<HymnToLife> I hve a presario too and it was not
<xbox_sky> orbin yup
<azmansell1> anyone?
<HymnToLife> www.linmodems.org is the place to figure it all out
<xbox_sky> orbin if the dvdr would be empy no data, would it give out "no media found"?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: do you run a web server ?
<Aaronfromchina> orbin, is linuxant a generic driver for modem? There is a modem device in network setting. Can it help setup a lot?
<ptey> need help with ruby on rails in 5.04
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: not atm
<wk2x> freezey: Failed to connect to database: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using p
<wk2x> assword: YES) at -e line 5, <> line 1.
<wk2x> Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<wk2x> If you supplied incorrect information, try:
<wk2x> dpkg-reconfigure --force mythtv-database
<orbin> HymnToLife: oh, that's interesting.
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, have you ever successufully set it up?
<xbox_sky> orbin i'm trying a regular dvd hold on
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: ok...
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: i have one set to run server but its been in closet forever :(
<orbin> Aaronfromchina: run this: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<ptey> need help with ruby on rails in 5.04 :)
<orbin> xbox_sky: yes, iirc you can't mount blank discs
<xbox_sky> orbin same result, it doesn't even load, takes a split second and then it tells me "no media"
<HymnToLife> Aaronfromchina> yes, it's SmartLink based so it works fine with the slmodemd package
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: hehe - my first 2 ubuntu experiences were with desktops, but i'm really a command-line guy at heart... setting up one of my companies on ubuntu was a logical next step for me...
<ptey> need help with ruby on rails in 5.04 :)
<freezey> wk2x: did you use wrong usid/pw
<orbin> Aaronfromchina: that will tell you what sort of modem you have
<untitled> how can i compile packages in ubuntu? i did install gcc, but it doesn't work like that?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: all the basics are working fine - dns, name server, mail, mysql, apache ... so it's on to site design/layout... hence, the fonts
<Aaronfromchina> orbin, OK. I'll check it out. :)
<edgardpacheco> anyone? anyone knows a good sound converter?
<ptey> can somebody help me install ruby and ruby on rails in ubuntu 5.04?? i would be very happy:)
<orbin> untitled: get build-essential.  what are you compiling though?
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, Thanks :)
<edgardpacheco> a good format sound converter? that convert's audio cd's into mp3's
<untitled> orbin: alsaconf
<edgardpacheco> like the windows media player
<HymnToLife> edgardpacheco> abcde
<deepak> After installing adobe reader 7.05 via dpkg, synaptic has gone to heaven
<edgardpacheco> y don't understand, is that a program?
<HymnToLife> yes
<HymnToLife> A Better CD Encoder
<deepak> How do I get synaptic to behave normally?
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install abcde :)
<edgardpacheco> thanks! :D
<cliche> lol
<cliche> well, may I ask how to push each other in a room?
<deepak> The error I get is "E: The package acroread needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<deepak> whenever I run sudo apt-get install <<package>>
<_jason> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<monomaniacpat> Has the forum been down all day? I've been trying for the last three hours.
<_jason> deepak: do you have multiverse enabled?
<orbin> xbox_sky: just to elimiminate the cause:  use sudo mount -t auto instead of putting it at the end
<nasso> is anyone here skilled when it comes to fonts in X11?
<sinubutu> hello all
<xbox_sky> orbin I managed to get it to work, thanks buddy :)
<orbin> monomaniacpat: i'm browsing it right now
<nasso> or at least knows anything about it? ^_^
<orbin> xbox_sky: what'd you do? :)
<monomaniacpat> orbin: hmmmmm
<Shigutso> the Weather Report isn't working with my city here, even my city appearing in the list! What can I do to make it works?
<gerardomt> HI
<xknight_> http://pastebin.com/691736
<gerardomt> Can you help me?
<xknight_> can some one look at this and givie me in put its about ndiswrapper and wifi
<xbox_sky> orbin, I put in a movie dvdr and then used the moutn command it recon the dvdr, and then I tried another media, same result ,weird
<monomaniacpat> orbin: it's working now
<xknight_> http://pastebin.com/691736
<xbox_sky> thanks for taken the time helping me out ^_^
<nexus> ##ubuntu-ru
<gerardomt> Wine doest recognize mi DVD unit, how can i do it?
<orbin> xbox_sky: i didn't really fix it :P
<nexus> #ubuntu-ru
<xbox_sky> Orbin, well you did teach me the process :)
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> xknight: Did you read the insallation notes on Wiki  of ndiswrapper ?
<monomaniacpat> Anyone here good with wireless cards? I had mine working a couple of days ago and now it doesn't...
<marcie> hello?
<ocult> marcie, ^^
<xknight_> Jatt_kol_12_borh:  why dose every one ask yes i have read them 10 times
<Aaronfromchina> orbin, I got the modem.
<edgardpacheco> hey guys
<edgardpacheco> do you remember of the abcde?
<sinubutu> I have a sound problem. I have an onboard chip (ESS audio: es1869) it appears in the HAL device manager as a PnP device ( but all  the listing ion there say unknown to the categories) and I cannot get any sounds going, when I try to go in the sound preferenceas there does not seem to be a soundcard available.  I checked the wiki for old soundcard but the only reference I found was for asn old ISA soundcard with a similar chip.  any sug
<sinubutu> estion as to what I am failing to do or see?
<HymnToLife> yes
<ocult> somebody here have card sound Realtek ac`97
<ocult> ?
<edgardpacheco> i just installed it, but i don't know how it works :(
<marcie> I have ubuntu on my computer...but little idea of how to install any new programs (i'm not even sure about the updates i'm downloading now)
<Aaronfromchina> orbin, it's Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)
<monomaniacpat> ocult: I do
<xknight_> i have read the wiki and ndiswrapper page 10 times..... so ever one knows
<Elazar> I'm opening an SSH connection to a server. Is me getting this error most likely a problem with the server or the client? "Read from remote host booksxyz.com: Connection reset by peer. Connection to booksxyz.com closed."
<HymnToLife> edgardpacheco> just open a terminal and run abcde -o mp3 to rib your CD into mp3
<eghie|werk> hello, what package does it take to mount an ext2 image (initrd image) with loop?
<edgardpacheco> marcie: there are many ways, first you will need to update your aptitude, so you can download programs from the internet
<monomaniacpat> ocult: actualy, maybe not, it's ac97 though
<Shigutso> the Weather Report isn't working with my city here, even my city appearing in the list! What can I do to make it works?
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, the modem is Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01). How can I install the smartlink based?
<edgardpacheco> marcie: for doing that, enter the terminal and type : "sudo aptitude update"
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, and what is the smartlink ?
<ocult> monomaniacpat, pvt
<HymnToLife> Aaronfromchina> are you sure the SmartLink driver is the one you need ?
<marcie> ok i'll go look
<edgardpacheco> marcie: then if you want to install something type "sudo aptitude install (here_the_name_of_the_program)"  without the parenthesis
<xknight_> http://pastebin.com/691736
<HymnToLife> I advise you send your modemData.txt to the linmodems mailing-list, knowledgeble folk will answer you there
<gymsmoke> don't know why, but me and aptitude just don't get along... commandline tools i understand...
<marcie> how do i enter the terminal here (i only used Unix with no xwindows before)
<edgardpacheco> is there any other program with more easy handling?
<_jason> gymsmoke: aptitude is a cli tool too
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, is smartlink a moderm driver package including loads of generic modem drivers?
<HymnToLife> it is a modem driver package but I don't know if it will work for you
<lowroad> What is the simplest program to use to rip a dvd into an avi or mpeg file?  I've been trying to use dvd::rip but it's not working properly
<gymsmoke> _jason: yeah, i've tried it... it seems a bit weird to me for some reason... like it's not near as straightforward as the command line tools...
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone lend a hand with my wireless card?
<liquiem> marcie: alt + ctrl + Fn? ;)
<HymnToLife> just send your modemdata.txt to the linmodems mailing-list
<marcie> i think i would get command line better...how do i get there from here...?
<GazzaK> is the latest nvidia drivers going to be added to package manager?
<_jason> gymsmoke: it's pretty much the same as apt-get isn't it?
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, thank you. I see. :)
<liquiem> marcie: or start up gnome-terminal.. applications..tools..terminal :)
<ocult> monomaniacpat, work good ?
<edgardpacheco> marcie: applications -> accesories -> terminal
<gymsmoke> _jason: not for me... i open aptitude, and get broken package messages... then, when i look on the command line, they're fine... i've also found that it's easy to make mistakes with aptitude (like the time i clicked a directory by mistake and it wanted to uninstall everything i just selected)
<freakabcd> on
<_jason> gymsmoke: yeah, I don't use the ncurses interface, I just do like 'sudo aptitude install chromium'
<marcie> ok i'm getting a command line...i'll look around for a bit.
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> xknight_: Did you load the module of ndiswrapper ?
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> if not do  lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> and see what the results are ?
<edgardpacheco> marcie: ok, good luck my comrad :D
<gymsmoke> _jason: hehe - that's safer.  the only difference between that and the commandline is that supposedly, aptitude keeps record of what's been done...
<monomaniacpat> Can anyone help a damsel in distress?
<Shigutso> the Weather Report isn't working with my city here, even my city appearing in the list! What can I do to make it works?
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: what can I do for you?
<monomaniacpat> I have a wireless card that used to work but now doesn't
<monomaniacpat> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167026
<freezey> A few questions if anyone can answer about Webmin
<edgardpacheco> Shigutso: i don't think there is nothing you can do about the weather control... check if your city is the correct one... wait for a few hours to work out...
<sachi> hi! I have installed Ubuntu on a system with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M vga card, it has been recognised but I can't switch to console from GDM or GNOME
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: have you checked the DNS configuration?
<monomaniacpat> edgardpacheco: how would I do that?
<liquiem> sachi: alt + ctrl + f1
<sachi> I get some gradient patterns and the laptop gets stuck
<gymsmoke> sachi: can you open a terminal from within the desktop ?
<sachi> liquiem: gymsmoke yes
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: in ubuntu 5.10 : ->system ->administration -> net
<simonpca> plop
<gymsmoke> sachi: how about alt-f2 (or ctl-alt-f2)
<xknight_> Jatt_kol_12_borh:  i think so
<xknight_> modprobe -m
<xknight_> modprobe ndiswrapper
<xknight_> yea
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> yea
<Jatt_kol_12_borh> wait
<monomaniacpat> Is it possible I have problems with network settings? It often doesn't load when I ask it to
<sachi> gymsmoke: if I exit X by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace it works... after that alt-f1, f2 work
<monomaniacpat> like now
<sachi> gymsmoke: not from X
<simonpca> is "plop" an english word?
<monomaniacpat> I keep clicking on it and it won't load
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: do you connect from a proxy server?
<Pierre> re
<gymsmoke> oh, sorry - shift-alt-f2
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: since when that wireless card isn't working?
<monomaniacpat> Two days ago
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: are you connecting from a proxy server?
<monomaniacpat> what is a proxy server?
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: a proxy server is like a gateway to the internet, sometimes that proxy needs to reboot or re-open the ports...
<iceyes_> where can i change my lan ip and can i make it static there?
<edgardpacheco> monomaniacpat: maybe you should call to your ISP
<Elazar> I'm opening an SSH connection to a server. Is me getting this error most likely a problem with the server or the client? "Read from remote host booksxyz.com: Connection reset by peer. Connection to booksxyz.com closed."
<monomaniacpat> I have a router...
<monomaniacpat> I have network settings open now
<Howitzer> Hi
<xknight_> Jatt_kol_12_borh:  pm
<marcie> well...i found the command line
<marcie> (newbie)
<KenSentMe> well done!
<marcie> of course it's been 10 years since i've used unix...so i can't do much there yet
<iceyes__> is there some stuff such ipconfig somewhere?
<marcie> i saw it...i think...want me to try and find it again (IP configure)
<KenSentMe> iceyes__: try ifconfig
<monomaniacpat> I am a damsel, and I am still in distress. More, actually, now that edgard has gone
<marcie> so i still don't know how to make my system ready for new software
<iceyes__> KenSentMe thats what i searched thanks
<HymnToLife> marcie > what do you mean ?
<marcie> install on the application seems only to deal with software already available.
<lool> hi there, is there a place where one can retrieve old version of the ubuntu binary packages?
<marcie> Well i downloaded several programs but then they get split in parts...which i have no idea where to put
<sinubutu> marcie the easy way is  ion the System menu > administration > synaptic package manager
<lool> e.g. I'd like to get an older gdm.deb than the latest
<KenSentMe> marcie: what kind of programms?
<h0ned> Hi, i am trying to upgrade (downgrade?) the kernel to a version which was compiled with the same gcc installed on my computer....all of this in order to get the eagle-usb adsl modem driver working
<marcie> ok trying that be back...
<lool> h0ned: the eagle usb driver is builtin in Ubuntu's kernel
<h0ned> it is? :S
<marcie> hmff says it is already running...is that because i'm installin updates ubuntu provides?
<lool> h0ned: I was going through the CONFIG_* of /boot/config-2.6.15-21-686 yesterday, and EAGLE8USB was there
<lool> as a module
<KenSentMe> marcie: yes
<KenSentMe> marcie: wait until they're finished
<marcie> so it will at least install the updates?
<KenSentMe> marcie: yes
<marcie> ok...
<xknight_> how come when i su
<ygetartson> Hi all, i have a question maybe a little offtopic, but i really dont know where to ask it, if not here.
<xknight_> and put in the pass it says authentication failure
<marcie> linux does way more than the unix i had to use in university (it was bastardised so we could do as little as possible)
<xknight_> ygetartson:  its ok to be gay
<xknight_> :)
<xknight_> j,k
<ygetartson> Can I use a PS2 keyboard with my laptop that has no such port?
<xknight_> yea
<xknight_> you can
<ygetartson> how ?
<xknight_> you need a usb converter
<lool> is there a public morgue for old versions of *.deb?
<h0ned> lool: thanks a bunch- its not really polite to ask (thanks to google...heh) but I've been unable to find a guide that helps with compiling the kernel from source in ubuntu
<ygetartson> hm
<xknight_> ;)
<ygetartson> i want a cherry g80
<lool> h0ned: serach one for Debian
<xknight_> its a small plug goes on end of keyboard
<xknight_> then goes in usb port
<lool> h0ned: the package to install is "kernel-package", the man page of make-kpkg should help you
<lool> h0ned: in general, you don't need to
<ygetartson> i tried once with a ms keyboard, that didnt work
<marcie> ps port on one side usb on the other
<xknight_> im new to ubuntu
<ygetartson> maybe cherry ones are better in this respect
<marcie> xknight...so am i
<xknight_> can some one tell me why "su" keeps telling me that my pass is wrong
<h0ned> lool: yeah...but i gather at some point i'll have to edit the kernel-cofig file, and from there enable the .ko for eagle-usb, yes?
<HymnToLife> !tell xknight_ about root
<KenSentMe> xknight_: root has no password
<lool> xknight_: there's no root password by default, if you want to set one, "sudo passwd"
<xknight_> t,y
<lool> xknight_: (first password is your current user password, next prompts the new root password)
<lool> h0ned: it's enabled by default in Ubuntu
<ocult> have channel for paraguay ?
* lool &
<h0ned> lool: thanks. a lot, will see if it works, ta. y'
<marcie> how is ubuntu related to debian?
<_jason> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<HymnToLife> !debian
<monomaniacpat> Anyone here able to help a damsel in distress?
<KenSentMe> what's a damsel?
<marcie> i'm new...but what are you looking for help with...
<xknight_> damsel is a weak something in disstress
<KenSentMe> xknight_: no kidding
<monomaniacpat> marcie: I'm trying to get my wirless card working again.
<KenSentMe> monomaniacpat: what card do you have?
<xknight_> any one know about ndiswrapper and broadcom
<marcie> sorry...my system isn't wireless...no idea
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<monomaniacpat> It's no longer able to enable for some reason... it's a WPC11 v4 or rtl8180
<marcie> the system didn't configure for you when you set up?
<cafuego> lotsa info
<monomaniacpat> marcie: no its not in the kernel for breezy
<xknight_> cafuego:  ive done that
<freezey> mysqladmin help anyone?
<marcie> i ran into a problem where i couldn't "see" my ethernet...i got a cheap used on...but that was ethernet not wireless
<HymnToLife> freezey> better see mysql manual but maybe someone can help here
<freezey> hymntolife: thjats what i was hoping...
<HymnToLife> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<freezey> hymntolife: just havinga little trouble can you helkp?
<HymnToLife> maybe
<HymnToLife> just ask
<KenSentMe> !justask
<ubotu> - Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<monomaniacpat> marcie: I can see my one but I can't enable it.... or at least the network setting says it's enabled, but it's not
<adrakoa> hi
<Rug> Howdy all
<Xana> !cedega
<saskia> how do you share the PC's sound/audio between applications? why do i have to close a running app which uses the soundcard to be able to run another app that needs sound as well?
<marcie> gtg my software is being installed
<liquiem> saskia: use alsa dmix
<Pierre> HymnToLife, fyi, mysqladmin is not available as ubuntu packages, and trying to install it is not that easy :)
<freezey> I am installing PHP GroupWare and i am using webmin to create my database and when i run the command mysql -u root -p create phpgroupware... i get an error that says error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<freezey> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<adrakoa> i have a problem with compaq presario with graphics card ati radeon... after boot all is black... can i start without gdm???
<saskia> liquiem: is alsa a daemon?
<liquiem> saskia: no, alsa is a kernel module or built into the kernel
<saskia> liquiem: is it installed by default in Dapper Drake?
<HymnToLife> freezey> I got the same error, that was when I tried to tinker with my MySQL installation, keep the defaults and it should run fine
<HymnToLife> also, I like to run sudo mysql_secure_installation to install my stuff
<freezey> hymtolife: yeah i didn't touch nething tho.. it is on the defaults
<liquiem> saskia: honestly, i dont know, im gentoo, but do a cat /proc/asound/cards
<HymnToLife> hmm
<liquiem> saskia: there you'll some output if alsa is active
<saskia> ok, i will try lsmod as well
<HymnToLife> freezey> try sudo mysql_secure_installation
<freezey> command not found
<HymnToLife> how did you install your server ?
<freezey> well nothin is up and running yet maybe thats my problem
<freezey> like these are the steps for php groupware
<freezey> and i have to create an sql database
<HymnToLife> normally it should work straight after the server install
<freezey> so i installed webmin through synaptic and then tried to run this command and boom
<freezey> error
<HymnToLife> maybe a wrong version, try sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 instead of mysql-server
<sinubutu> I have a sound problem. on ubuntu 5.10.  I have an onboard chip (ESS audio: es1869) it appears in the HAL device manager as a PnP device ( but all  the listing ion there say unknown to the categories (vendor etc...)) and I cannot get any sounds going, when I try to go in the sound preferenceas there does not seem to be a soundcard available.  I checked the wiki for old soundcard but the only reference I found was for asn old ISA soundc
<sinubutu> ard with a similar chip also had a look in the forum but found nothing so far.  any sugestion as to what I am failing to do or where I might have gone wrong?
<mikomiko> how do i Install w32codecs and totem-xine
<saskia> i think automatix will do
<HymnToLife> mikomiko> sudo apt-get install w32codecs totem-xine
<tsw> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikomiko about w32codecs
<saskia> will automatix available by default in 6.06?
<_jason> mikomiko: totem-xine is in the universe repository, for w32codecs please see ubotu's private message
<_jason> saskia: please read what the bot just said
<HymnToLife> I hope it won't
<xst> I haved copied my old .evolution dir to my newly installed machine but evolution still asks me to create a new "first" account when I start it. How can I make evolution discover that its config-dir already exists?
<tsw> saskia: please do not recommend automatix, its unsafe and might break stuff
<tsw> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<saskia> oh, it's a no no
<saskia> but why .. many still recommends.. like in digg.com
<saskia> maybe for those who needs to play pirated DVD movies, lol - need the codecs :p
<HymnToLife> saskia> the Ubuntu team does not, that shoul be enough I guess...
<tsw> saskia: its too easy to recommend
<saskia> yeah
<KenSentMe> saskia: also check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<teleco> hola
<HymnToLife> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<saskia> hey, this video of Mark Shutt's discussion in UK is interesting
<HymnToLife> !tell ompaul about helo
<HymnToLife> !tell ompaul about hello
<HymnToLife> stupid keyboard
<HymnToLife> I definitely need a new laptop
<ompaul> hehe
<Determinist> saskia, url please?
<saskia> buy a mini mac and install Ubuntu ;)
<saskia> Determinist: video google
<xst> How do I select which login manager to use? I just installed the kubuntu-desktop but that turned off the option to hibernate the laptop. So I want to switch back to gdm, but how?
<Howitzer> Yeeha
<Howitzer> just found a good RSS Reader :Straw :p
<saskia> it's a good video of Mark Shuttleworth explaining about Ubuntu, search in video.google.com
<Howitzer> BLAM didn't show when a feed was read or not which was really annoying and Liferea didn't load any feeds at all :/
<saskia> here goes: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1165754797197197496&q=ubuntu
<harisund> Hello people, do you know how to change the default banner that is displayed when you SSH into a machine? I looked at /etc/issue but that was not it.
<mikomiko> how do i test my newly installed CODECS32
<macieq> hi all, can i open file *.run ??
<Determinist> no audio :/
<macieq> i have a ubuntu 2 hours :D
<KenSentMe> macieq: most of the time you can use the command line and do ./filename.run
<BSCH> I have 10 ubuntu~~, five 64bit and five 32bit~
<xerophyte>  when you setup internet connection share why do you need to install dnsmasq ipmasq  these to packages.. does the forward and masq rule on the iptable good enough to do the work just wondering why  do i need them ??
<thaweazl> usually chmod +x <file>.sh then run it from a terminal ./filename.sh
<Fillado> there's also sh filename.run
<idefix> how can you switch your dvd-regio?
<saskia> there again .. changing dvd regions
<HymnToLife> xerophyte> it worked fine for me with just installing dhcp3-server and firestarter
<thaweazl> i'm trying to deploy several Ubuntu app servers (LTSP) and i need them identical - anyone have any luck cloning machines?
<xerophyte> HymnToLife,  you don't need those packages am i right
<harisund> thaweazl: if you are able to find a solution for that, please do inform me.
<saskia> thaweazl: use norton ghost :P
<KenSentMe> idefix: maybe you can find something here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HymnToLife> xerophyte> which packages ?
<xerophyte> HymnToLife,  dnsmasq ipmasq
<gexen> yay, they updated liferea today, it finally works for me
<Determinist> dear god, what is that accent? :D
<HymnToLife> xerophyte> nope
<yggdrasil> is there any way to have a recent documents in gnome ?
<thaweazl> every time i use ghost, the machines dont like to boot - they also do a raw copy - free space and all - and ghost also can't deal with alternative filesystems - i like to use xfs on home folders due to the large number of small files & faster journaling on bootup
<HymnToLife> just dhcp3-server and firestarter
<bit_doidao> how to edit the fstab and let all users access my vfat partition?
<avoine> someone try plone?
<bit_doidao> this doesnt seems to work: /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     vfat    user,rw,noauto        0       0
<HymnToLife> !tell bit_doidao about ntfs
<gnomefreak> yggdrasil: places>recent documents
<HymnToLife> instructions for FT are also in there
<_jason> bit_doidao: umask=0000 as an option
<saskia> thaweazl: use this http://freshmeat.net/projects/g4l/
<saskia> ghost for linux
<FlyingSquirrel32> when is breezy scheduled to come out?
<gnomefreak> FlyingSquirrel32: oct 13 2005
<bit_doidao> _jason: only this? so: /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     vfat    umask=0000        0       0
<saskia> works on SATA as well
<_jason> bit_doidao: no, just add it to your list
<ompaul> FlyingSquirrel32, the next one is out on 1 June 2006
<gnomefreak> FlyingSquirrel32: breezy was released on that date
<thaweazl> does it? cool - i'll have to check it out
<thaweazl> any "gotchas" to look out for when using it?
<saskia> cant wait till 1 June 2006
<bit_doidao> Like this: /dev/hdb3       /media/hdb3     vfat    user,rw,noauto,umask=0000        0       0
<bit_doidao> ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> i must be confused... what's the next one called?
<HymnToLife> bit_doidao> yes, that one should work
<_jason> idefix: yes, you understand what the noauto does?
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<_jason> bit_doidao: yes, you understand what the noauto does?
<gnomefreak> ^^^ FlyingSquirrel32
<_jason> idefix: sorry, don't know how that happened...
<bit_doidao> _jason: it doesnt mount at initialization, right?
<_jason> bit_doidao: yeah
<bit_doidao> _jason: thank you! it worked like a charm!
<Malagmyr> Is there a distribution that's specially tailored to serve shell accounts? Like, really paranoidly configured to be secure from attacks by authorized users and such?
<edgardpacheco> hi people!
<edgardpacheco> anyone there?
<Malagmyr> no
<Malagmyr> move along
<HymnToLife> lmao
<edgardpacheco> xD
<Mwafrica> I need a help with Ubuntu hoary to breezy update?
<cyfr> Dear god. I've got such an annoying problem that has stopped me installing ubuntu on my laptop for months now. Whenever I try and put the nvidia drivers on and X loads I just get a black screen and everything locks up... more info at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168459
<HymnToLife> !update
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, HymnToLife
<saskia> Malagmyr: try opaq
<edgardpacheco> anyone knows how to form a LUG? what are the steps? i already have the webpage, what should i do for the webpage is shown in the linux.org lug index?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<HymnToLife> damn
<gnomefreak> ;)
<saskia> Malagmyr: i mean oppie
<cyfr> can anyone PLEASE help me, I can even setup SSH if ya must ;D
<gnomefreak> cyfr: what is the issue?
<ompaul> Malagmyr, you can do things have a look in  at " hardening ubuntu" as a text search on wiki.ubuntu.com
<cyfr> Whenever I try and put the nvidia drivers on and X loads I just get a black screen and everything locks up... more info at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168459
<gnomefreak> help me doesnt help us help you
<Malagmyr> thanks guys :)
<ompaul> cyfr, never offer anyone a shell account - you don't know if they can be trusted
<wolki> evening ubuntu lovers
<cyfr> I've nothing on the pc :p
<cyfr> I just wanna get this problem fixed ;<
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell cyfr about nvidia
<saskia> cyfr: ok give me the rewt password, lol
<wolki> if I have a working installation on on machine, and I rsync / to another machine and do a grub-install there, will it work?
<HymnToLife> !tell saskia about root
<HymnToLife> ;)
<gnomefreak> cyfr: before the enable command please run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure driver is set to nvidia and at first when it askes you to auto detect choose no
<yggdrasil> gnomefreak .. thanks for that info helped.
* yggdrasil duh
<TokenBad> what is command in ubuntu to change a dir from owned by root to owned by me or so everyone can write to it?
<HymnToLife> TokenBad> man chown
<saskia> bad idea anyway, why would u want to do that
<HymnToLife> or chmod if you want everyone to be able to write to it without changing the owner
<TokenBad> saskia, I am the only one on the system...and for some reason it made the dir root...but when I am logged in I can't write to it..thats why
<saskia> oh, the new user you created didnt have the homedir
<saskia> like when u do a useradd without any options
<TokenBad> no...I was installing a game...and the dir it made...was made user root
<TokenBad> but I want to copy files to the dir..
<saskia> oh
<TokenBad> so need to make it so I can write to it
<saskia> ok then go with chmods
<gnomefreak> yw yggdrasil
<\login> what is the name of the apt-get program for x?
<theopedia> How do I get Ubuntu to automatically recognize my graphics card? I replaced a card and now everything's crapped out
<TokenBad> 700 is the allow everyone right?
<TokenBad> or is it 777?
<saskia> yggdrasil.. wow, reminds me of old days
<yggdrasil> i get alot of that lately
<yggdrasil> im named after the tree ... how old of days were you thinking
<Determinist> this mark shuttleworth guy seems really nice, ya know? expresses himself in a modest down to earth way.
<Determinist> this is nice
<mumbles> !screensize
<ubotu> mumbles: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saskia> yggdrasil: i was thinking about a distro
<mumbles> ok how do i change the screen ress in ubuntu ?
<HymnToLife> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yggdrasil> yar the distro... first to be put on a dvd
<saskia> cdrom actually
<yggdrasil> i mean it was the first distro to use a dvd
<yggdrasil> nevermind
<saskia> :)
<saskia> doh
<freezey> hymtolife: u there?
<HymnToLife> yep
<sinubutu> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<TokenBad> ok i mounted my cd-rom drive and just tried to unmount with sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ and it tells me its busy even though its not...
<saskia> TokenBad: type lsod
<saskia> i mean lsof
<TokenBad> ok alot of stuff just went by on the screen
<HymnToLife> TokenBad> if it tells you it is, then it is, check your running processes
<saskia> grep the ones on your cdrom mount point
<TokenBad> but the light on the cd-rom is not on
<Malagmyr> TokenBad: when you've opened a file in M$ Word, your harddrive light will switch off after loading it. It'll still be in use.
<saskia> lsof | grep cdrom0
<TokenBad> saskia, did that..it posted like 4 things
<saskia> which are ..
<TokenBad> so I assume kill -9 pid?
<ompaul> TokenBad, no, you do this
<Malagmyr> TokenBad: or figure out what they actually are and stop them properly
<saskia> yeah, what are those processes anyway
<ompaul> TokenBad, you identify the program that has them open and close it correctly, if you have a terminal involved you cd / to get away from the cd
<TokenBad> I had put the cd in..to just copy the files from the cd to my hard drive..and they have been copied
<TokenBad> nothing else
<saskia> cd to somewhere else, / is the safest
<HymnToLife> have you closed the Nautilus windows onvolving the CD ?
<freezey> hymtolife: dude the postfix config came up
<HymnToLife> or browsed away from it
<Malagmyr> TokenBad: then you've probably got a terminal or some sort of file manager using the cd directory
<jontydog> can someone tell me how I mount my hard drives in linux please?
<ompaul> TokenBad, in order to copy your nautilus opened a path to the CD you need to close that
<freezey> hymtolife: i dont want this to do mail and it says if i wnat to lave the config alone choose this option
<freezey> no config
<HymnToLife> freezey> yeah, and when you're done ?
<TokenBad> ok it wasn't the nautilus..it was a terminal window that was cd to that dir..thanks
<odat> help with evolution?   out of no where my send/recieve button is greyed out i have uninstalled and reinstalled , deleted preferences and setting, but each time its the same thing
<freezey> hymtolife: it just prompts me for a general type of conif and gives me a few different options
<freezey> hymtolife: i am just not sure which to choose
<HymnToLife> freezey> I usually choose Web Site but it doesn't really matter
<freezey> hymtolife: well does it depend on what i am gonna use it for?
<HymnToLife> what are you gonna use it for ?
<freezey> i am gonna use it to work with PHP groupware... which is an online file manager similar to an FTP just easier for slower people
<HymnToLife> ok, just with PHP
<pSiE> hello everone. I ve the problem, that my start-up screen is alway comming up with a solution my screen cannot use. I want to change that. How can I do that? I am using ubuntu dapper flight 6. I can change the solution by pushing alt + crtl + keypad +..... I want to change that permanently so how can I do that?
<HymnToLife> like me, then you can choose whatever, it doesn't matter. I usually choose Website
<freezey> i think its also gonna ruwn ith apache
<freezey> ok
<pSiE> gdm^^^^
<freezey> but why is it asking me for a mail name?
<freezey> i already have a mail server running i want this to do nothin with mail
<pSiE> it is not actually the start-up screen rater than the login screen
<HymnToLife> then keep the defaults, I think it doesn't matter
<freezey> wtf it disappearded lol
<pSiE> pls some one help
<HymnToLife> ?
<HymnToLife> !help
<freezey> the config box disappeared
<saskia> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? </hint>
<HymnToLife> freezey> then you're done I guess
<freezey> well i didn;'t touch nething
<freezey> and my console still says preconfiguring packages
<ompaul> pSiE, first off the place for dapper conversations is the channel #ubuntu+1
<ompaul> pSiE, second off
<ompaul> !resolutions
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> well, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pSiE> ok
<pSiE> thx
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, I'm back. I've installed smartlink for the intel ac'97 modem.
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, I was thinking if I need a dial-up software?
<HymnToLife> Aaronfromchina> yes, I personnaly use wvdial
<HymnToLife> just sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf and see if your modem works
<ygetartson> hi
<ygetartson> i need help with setting the time
<ygetartson> is there a command that syncs the time to a server?
<blaze> hi
<Aaronfromchina> HymnToLife, there is no wvdial.conf in /etc/
<blaze> when im trying to copy files from windozexp instalation cd to system it gives me errors
<blaze> cp: reading `/media/cdrom/i386/ahui.ex_': Input/output error
<blaze> cp: reading `/media/cdrom/i386/andlso.tt_': Input/output error
<IronMan> :(
<mzuverink> cafuego: Do you have time to help me out with squirrelmail?  I spoke with you the other day regarding this issue.
<HymnToLife> Aaronfromchina> the comand I told you will create it
<IronMan> my system-tray dissapeared :(
<ygetartson> what is the name of the gnome app to set the time?
<dado1> how to install artwork themes
<blaze> whats a good non music CD ripper?
<mzuverink> blaze: like dvd's or what?
<IronMan> blaze?
<munzir> Hi, https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebootstrapChroot doesn't mention anything about mounting /var/tmp and /sys, without the first konqueror won't work and I am not sure about /sys, any comments?
<blaze> mzuverink, no CD\
<IronMan> what are ya supposed to rip with it?
<blaze> windoze cd
<mzuverink> blaze: you want to copy cd's?  Gnomebaker works good, and K3b
<Final^_^> excuse was wondering how much space does ubuntu take up on your harddrive ?
<Xeppo> Ok, does anyone in here assist in the development of Ubuntu and would be willing to do a short interview with me for a school paper I'm writing?
<blaze> mzuverink,  i wanna copy cd to harddrive
<GazzaK> blaze, I used K3b today and it worked great
<mzuverink> blaze: I would try gnomebaker if you are in gnome and or K3b if in kde
<GazzaK> K3b will work in gnome mzuverink
<mzuverink> blaze:both work well, k3b is alot like nero
<_jason> Xeppo: I don't but you may have better luck with the mailing lists
<HymnToLife> I would suggest K3b even if you're in GNOME, it's a million times better thn GB
<Xeppo> well, all I need is a credible source
<blaze> does it copy cd to harddrive?\
<IronMan> what about nerolinux d?
<Xeppo> if you so much as use open source software in a business setting, you'd be a great help
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xeppo: Try #ubuntu-dev
<Final^_^> how much space does ubuntu take up on your harddrive ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xeppo: Although if you want, I can pretend to be credible. :)
<freezey> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<freezey> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<freezey> ?
<freezey> whats this m ean
<Final^_^> how much space does ubuntu take up on your harddrive ?
<Xeppo> I don't have to prove that the source is credible :-P
<gnomefreak> freezey: close synaptic
<freezey> its not open
<mzuverink> blaze:k3b is very nice, it depends on what you are looking for.
<gnomefreak> freezey: something is weather you are updateing or installing something
<mzuverink> blaze:k3b is prettier
<HymnToLife> Final^_^> about 2 GB for a standard desktop installation
<freezey> na nothing is open i just closed all consoles all of that
<blaze> I wanna copy CD to /home
<Final^_^> thankyou HymnToLifer
<gnomefreak> freezey: go into menu and open update manager if it opens than close it and try again
<gnomefreak> freezey: are you on breezy or dapper?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Password accepted - you are now recognized
* mode/ubuntulog [+e]  by services.
-MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no new memos
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* #ubuntu  You can't join that many channels
#ubuntu 2006-05-07
!lilo:*! Hint: if you've been wanting irc-ssl to have an encrypted leg into freenode, try our Tor hidden service ( see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml ).... for information on Tor, please stop by #tor . Thanks.
#ubuntu 2007-04-30
<admin__> How do I get to the nvidia gui?
<liz> askar: *looks*
<alexIdoia> idefixx, thats what I thought
<FireHazard17> gnomefreak: thanks but i already goy enough information
<gnomefreak> admin__: nvidia-settings
<DARKGuy> What would be the steps I'll need to follow if I want to back up my beryl/gtk+/gnome settings? something like in Windows you saved the theme, how can I do that in Linux?
<admin__> gnomefreak: thanks
<whta> which package would i install if i want to install KDE? 'm just interested in seeing what it's like.
<gnomefreak> admin__: yw
<Mws640> im getting "couldn't find package ubuntu"
<gnomefreak> whta: kubuntu-desktop
<askar>  liz: ? :-[
<whta> thank you
<gnomefreak> Mws640: there is not ubuntu package
<gnomefreak> Mws640: what are you looking for?
<soundray> Mws640: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<DARKGuy> there is no spoon too :O
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak: how do kubuntu-desktop and kdm differ as packages?
<starkruzr> Okay.  So I go into System -> Administration -> Network and take my (wired) ethernet card off DHCP and assign it an IP address.  Why does it appear with ifconfig that nothing has changed?  I tried bringing the interface down and back up with ifdown and ifup and that didn't help either.  Same DHCP-granted address.
<jamey-uk> soundray: I did that but get those errors
<soundray> Mws640: don't insert any spaces
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: its kde with other stuff added on
<idefixx> alexIdoia: one thing tough.. synaptic keeps a history (file -> history) you can look at that end manualy remove stuff you added.
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: meta package for kde
<upqzcdim> qylpbu
<maxfac> ohuwgkjo
<shkqwnsmp> xqhtholie
<npvwsxkbz> tzcdijznw
<joclfe> hjiskj
<qbyeqgxdjj> obralfo
<nntqfinm> iwwzez
<pbuteksan> wetmugv
<dspymuoo> fnuqun
<etlaewlrm> ivbwdvzgb
<xmmuornpwt> mquafzwte
<pqoumy> ifpytumrcv
<oishxlq> cwsyyisslr
<svtplennob> vydehy
<synzgbqshn> toojrqshl
<ngeucgwsno> qupqsjl
<gexcwhchm> qjenxt
<fqevqyj> tcwhpaxkk
<nnjukpvn> wyfuvvolxv
<dfwhgeutd> czfclrvtcb
<ivbldvns> rexlgy
<kvsxmgxg> pefnwvkkg
<lgvqonfdtl> leolksoygi
<vzibglch> yzusyeo
<qspccp> fzlkeldv
<orgsix> gezqstrue
<slozwk> rwkura
<maxfac> sfievnye
<shkqwnsmp> wnggdh
<qbyeqgxdjj> naqmkzc
<upqzcdim> qbgnhgxvw
<nntqfinm> nxtnloovxi
<pbuteksan> ierhki
<gexcwhchm> oslhixf
<synzgbqshn> axnlrnyv
<ngeucgwsno> fzrxjxwr
<etlaewlrm> oilmzyj
<xmmuornpwt> nxvgbny
<oishxlq> cknwqf
<joclfe> zolorpvemv
<npvwsxkbz> gowjqogmgu
<pqoumy> ggqpqvvkk
<dspymuoo> kvkmrof
<svtplennob> grncgxwqda
<vzibglch> enewysbxl
<lgvqonfdtl> aonhing
<ivbldvns> grlipzu
<nnjukpvn> qlbetuafut
<dfwhgeutd> pjjrcyvqz
<kvsxmgxg> zcchdcsbxi
<fqevqyj> lhygbzlh
<orgsix> nnyknfnx
<qspccp> alyiqcssqs
<slozwk> cbtgce
<maxfac> aexmozaap
<upqzcdim> raodrxh
<shkqwnsmp> qjrmomscl
<qbyeqgxdjj> srvwaz
<nntqfinm> aeuaujnz
<synzgbqshn> ivgkuaizh
<ngeucgwsno> omeizfi
<gexcwhchm> cvnzsdu
<pbuteksan> xblsrkjbud
<nnjukpvn> mkhinmsut
<dfwhgeutd> toyhpxp
<ivbldvns> pojaikisr
<fqevqyj> udsleiz
<vzibglch> moaldvcfl
<lgvqonfdtl> vziigg
<kvsxmgxg> svodvnszfj
<npvwsxkbz> fkimcc
<joclfe> hwwhxgx
<dspymuoo> fdlvryppht
<etlaewlrm> bzdpyde
<xmmuornpwt> wpocljr
<oishxlq> azsqkrm
<svtplennob> lzvurkuw
<slozwk> dlsspg
<qspccp> luimzyx
<orgsix> hxxvwgzreu
<pqoumy> ikvzjrgreq
<shkqwnsmp> ahebgjlmg
<maxfac> beevxldaz
<qbyeqgxdjj> ggmzria
<upqzcdim> dkbdwak
<nntqfinm> sxvobpj
<pbuteksan> mvvficy
<synzgbqshn> xaupcaue
<ngeucgwsno> nepljcnbey
<gexcwhchm> mynurne
<nnjukpvn> ppymtdr
<dfwhgeutd> ybcetlrl
<ivbldvns> apvihwj
<fqevqyj> fuvvseypev
<etlaewlrm> ubwgla
<svtplennob> ezfctc
<xmmuornpwt> wheand
<oishxlq> gzdksjm
<orgsix> xgeymfpqjy
<vzibglch> mzihjlkayz
<lgvqonfdtl> pnvmpwcgn
<kvsxmgxg> ruvgbickh
<joclfe> llmsdip
<npvwsxkbz> lnepjeko
<dspymuoo> jffgghoct
<qspccp> aletqddrxb
<slozwk> atvqpurhs
<pqoumy> hjtjjfmmzi
<starkruzr> crap.
<DARKGuy> WTF
<upqzcdim> tujncxjcm
<nntqfinm> zqyicwah
<pbuteksan> emtxeevub
<shkqwnsmp> acifmzif
<maxfac> fppvdqzr
<qbyeqgxdjj> dbkvgg
<joclfe> lbbaua
<npvwsxkbz> gvcnccxgb
<dspymuoo> vilaiies
<nnjukpvn> napuyxln
<fqevqyj> mmehzguu
<ivbldvns> kgxsgu
<dfwhgeutd> lehiqv
<vzibglch> fymatig
<lgvqonfdtl> gtkzdkds
<kvsxmgxg> jgueyzfolf
<etlaewlrm> mcwxpsyej
<svtplennob> gxgipejs
<xmmuornpwt> vihglfq
<oishxlq> gkbclm
<qspccp> ciytzspcfp
<orgsix> cooerq
<synzgbqshn> cmrbqqe
<ngeucgwsno> jcvrbxylze
<gexcwhchm> lkkwmzrykc
<pqoumy> tqwkgpno
<slozwk> iahetuf
<maxfac> uzonslc
<upqzcdim> jonqtxqb
<shkqwnsmp> eakjcrnqv
<qbyeqgxdjj> eloorydkmr
<nntqfinm> zznirke
<nnjukpvn> klmaay
<joclfe> ksuoiwtv
<npvwsxkbz> rfkxbtdaql
<dspymuoo> cgqtjcqid
<synzgbqshn> mrxxboe
<ngeucgwsno> lfbcsqsjvg
<gexcwhchm> hukzsv
<pbuteksan> hsypte
<orgsix> acuodqjl
<ivbldvns> nrucbpck
<dfwhgeutd> hkcmskjgoj
<fqevqyj> iifxjkrniz
<vzibglch> olajtftq
<lgvqonfdtl> ktrzjuvic
<kvsxmgxg> eagokok
<etlaewlrm> vabpwib
<xmmuornpwt> iactshom
<oishxlq> fqavzvexw
<svtplennob> wsigbumfx
<qspccp> opibjy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<slozwk> ecwtbj
<pqoumy> zlkvfuag
<maxfac> ijhiaumk
<upqzcdim> noexxwhlwu
<nntqfinm> klmcudgjii
<shkqwnsmp> gjjadlwo
<qbyeqgxdjj> qixcqzduls
<synzgbqshn> tlnjwzcke
<ngeucgwsno> geogvblf
<gexcwhchm> jqezpw
<pbuteksan> smaxpimesx
<joclfe> wndzyr
<npvwsxkbz> qldtajj
<etlaewlrm> boxvwv
<oishxlq> ohizcjjq
<ivbldvns> wivtxgod
<nnjukpvn> vvbnouvl
<fqevqyj> xtkahjz
<vzibglch> yueojjrwyl
<lgvqonfdtl> tbjztob
<dfwhgeutd> devrftdp
<dspymuoo> rmniibbq
<xmmuornpwt> hyschr
<qspccp> neqrxre
<kvsxmgxg> rpicdcp
<orgsix> fyyxjiwlid
<h4wk0> haha
<svtplennob> cebuscb
<pqoumy> fqgltkije
<slozwk> pffclihcz
<maxfac> revvnpt
<pbuteksan> ppaplzez
<nntqfinm> fojgwzzfld
<vzibglch> ctsrfcn
<lgvqonfdtl> dqykipatz
<ivbldvns> ufaikiv
<nnjukpvn> lkiluayupd
<dfwhgeutd> bbulylbqx
<fqevqyj> iyqcmt
<etlaewlrm> ixuxekairy
<oishxlq> kfjiwjqt
<xmmuornpwt> dlmilnr
<orgsix> ztfgph
<synzgbqshn> valeqgsu
<ngeucgwsno> xjdihxx
<gexcwhchm> ggllfibreg
<shkqwnsmp> hjwnpwn
<qbyeqgxdjj> frdxgico
<upqzcdim> fbhchl
<kvsxmgxg> tnktoqimat
<joclfe> nuvitc
<npvwsxkbz> mcgrtzse
<dspymuoo> qedkmtch
<qspccp> dnxmryycmb
<svtplennob> rbckzwfpw
<pqoumy> vdxoencue
<slozwk> yazjjgkxaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<nntqfinm> iycrdaupzi
<shkqwnsmp> fuhrbjc
<maxfac> pstxfxi
<qbyeqgxdjj> tejogzgkz
<upqzcdim> dxzglqz
<synzgbqshn> siympu
<ngeucgwsno> ymrtds
<pbuteksan> ynuywzfhte
<joclfe> bqozyjxk
<etlaewlrm> mfzufd
<oishxlq> mxrutjhlli
<npvwsxkbz> sobfrj
<dspymuoo> qjjxjcfxg
<lgvqonfdtl> gctjyp
<ivbldvns> kmjbuqjdge
<nnjukpvn> vtohatpcjt
<fqevqyj> unuedpp
<vzibglch> hclekeugkz
<dfwhgeutd> cipgtpma
<gexcwhchm> nvqvvhnxz
<orgsix> slupgh
<xmmuornpwt> frhbwy
<qspccp> nemmvitv
<kvsxmgxg> yyuocs
<svtplennob> hyomnnr
<slozwk> udegay
<pqoumy> ozakjatgl
<maxfac> rqexkehogd
<upqzcdim> jdbvmcxid
<shkqwnsmp> ixvraug
<qbyeqgxdjj> ixgqzvj
<nntqfinm> hbmsbhmw
<synzgbqshn> jvicaoul
<ngeucgwsno> yncukgmscb
<pbuteksan> rfoigqsii
<joclfe> yawizehlne
<npvwsxkbz> tyrrrqamm
<dspymuoo> lbfvacied
<gexcwhchm> bluzreb
<nnjukpvn> dlpojeemcp
<lgvqonfdtl> ntzyuvtyx
<ivbldvns> vvlqyefnod
<fqevqyj> iajguigsz
<vzibglch> qhuzsrtyp
<dfwhgeutd> inavkfpzen
<kvsxmgxg> wrusalr
<etlaewlrm> rzmzlydfv
<oishxlq> kqkaknz
<xmmuornpwt> elhhnzzrn
<qspccp> lwfzniww
<orgsix> pwembhtt
<slozwk> kdcqkigsrc
<svtplennob> jnofkns
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<pqoumy> wfaieccza
<maxfac> srsuvfmq
<upqzcdim> jnojock
<nntqfinm> nqdvfyxhd
<pbuteksan> rkvtgrjgk
<joclfe> ssptrvqi
<npvwsxkbz> gjsowus
<dspymuoo> maslcnhp
<synzgbqshn> rbewtrruk
<ngeucgwsno> kllfsge
<gexcwhchm> bopzkl
<orgsix> zthpdc
<shkqwnsmp> fjjvccp
<qbyeqgxdjj> cvxzdpukdf
<ivbldvns> vwntmlpvu
<nnjukpvn> dlzxgawzff
<fqevqyj> zqwcofeip
<vzibglch> mjnvtbzvly
<lgvqonfdtl> ayvjfirfr
<dfwhgeutd> kllmehmtwq
<etlaewlrm> dwkfhqn
<oishxlq> rcvumsden
<xmmuornpwt> vwjltlxd
<qspccp> ltaepr
<slozwk> xmdjyokhh
<kvsxmgxg> bxvvgiih
<svtplennob> dcabhyqadu
<pqoumy> wklrgxmk
<maxfac> aoqltdbg
<upqzcdim> uhynzgrxfu
<nntqfinm> nnspvm
<joclfe> bhnzxueqfq
<shkqwnsmp> nozbgwkce
<qbyeqgxdjj> shihjj
<synzgbqshn> ylektbpeit
<ngeucgwsno> xlcbgfrnl
<gexcwhchm> qflnvfxrq
<pbuteksan> bztdam
<etlaewlrm> qhpjao
<npvwsxkbz> alunurbjpl
<dspymuoo> hzsxwbed
<oishxlq> ztireolvjb
<nnjukpvn> mcajum
<ivbldvns> fejfjoarek
<fqevqyj> fnnmbhg
<vzibglch> tiihgw
<lgvqonfdtl> nrhncrev
<dfwhgeutd> xhpwgr
<kvsxmgxg> hhgsfy
<orgsix> ycjwgcjgkf
<xmmuornpwt> zgmlbkvda
<qspccp> iyrvoufv
<svtplennob> rolbgljxa
<pqoumy> kowmbobdn
<slozwk> kmrltpfyw
<maxfac> ogxfnilr
<nntqfinm> vmsxzrwaez
<pbuteksan> msogrcjgs
<synzgbqshn> lrolqm
<upqzcdim> wgzlauu
<fqevqyj> ftkmawdr
<ngeucgwsno> kqadzmwmjq
<joclfe> hvllrhxqhb
<npvwsxkbz> cdqasp
<dspymuoo> ijsrgjlmvh
<etlaewlrm> hgizvmhw
<oishxlq> eordjy
<shkqwnsmp> aivrzmjyp
<qbyeqgxdjj> ouwiqlnon
<gexcwhchm> kwmkcusfqp
<vzibglch> nawybmxg
<dfwhgeutd> wfcdcba
<scarface_rg> ola
<lgvqonfdtl> hpzbvkqh
<ivbldvns> ulumiji
<nnjukpvn> liwnteujam
<kvsxmgxg> qvksvcd
<xmmuornpwt> vgznvm
<qspccp> ohwqfr
<orgsix> zcwwthm
<slozwk> yntvdesxev
<svtplennob> nfaceejp
<pqoumy> bfdudran
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<maxfac> dmyunee
<nntqfinm> mrgpskpzj
<qbyeqgxdjj> rolrpcnury
<upqzcdim> elsqgzlh
<joclfe> chxdpdv
<npvwsxkbz> ueqbrnpol
<dspymuoo> coonmlymz
<shkqwnsmp> jgjigtv
<vzibglch> cjyhojge
<fqevqyj> zmnklcceit
<etlaewlrm> jezwhfspiu
<oishxlq> mvjdcc
<dfwhgeutd> tneywcfhsg
<kvsxmgxg> gudsmrran
<synzgbqshn> msivpzb
<ngeucgwsno> iqegou
<gexcwhchm> ldcabjry
<pbuteksan> awswenc
<orgsix> iznlhmjx
<xmmuornpwt> dagmqhy
<qspccp> pukyrj
<svtplennob> rsnhmcep
<lgvqonfdtl> urpaoae
<ivbldvns> abvcofvbuq
<nnjukpvn> lhwrzzw
<hector> ??
<pqoumy> pafbkvmcfi
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<h4wk0> heh
<LjL> !traffic
<starkruzr> wow.
<DARKGuy> holy cow
<gnomefreak> didnt i set +R
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<starkruzr> yes you did.
<h4wk0> woke everyone up
<LjL> gnomefreak: no, you set +r
<gnomefreak> oh sorry typo
<Nowak> zzzzz
<soundray> jamey-uk: do you have ubuntu on both sides?
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak: So kdm is just the base package?
<Mws640> there
<Mws640> thanks
<alexIdoia> what happened ?
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: kdm is the display manager
<Slart> what just happened?
<Grillspectre> anyone able to help with an unreadable drive?
<DARKGuy> What would be the steps I'll need to follow if I want to back up my beryl/gtk+/gnome settings? something like in Windows you saved the theme, how can I do that in Ubuntu?
<starkruzr> Slart: botnet flood attack.
<gnomefreak> Music_Shuffle: kdebase is the base package
<Mws640> its not linux formatted?
<h4wk0> slart: problem some script kiddie with a botnet flood!
<alexIdoia> starkruzr, we should only accept registered people
<soundray> Mws640: what?
<Grillspectre> no
<Slart> shesh.. well well
<cabrinha-gr> http://blog.levhita.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/07/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<cabrinha-gr> :P
<gnomefreak> alexIdoia: atm we only do
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak: ahh ok.  Thanks.
<alexIdoia> yep
<Stormx2> cabrinha-gr: That is so good
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp28-136.adsl.forthnet.gr]  by gnomefreak
<R3ddy> haha
<Mws640> if i remember right a linux partition is ext3
<R3ddy> thats a wicked logo
<Slart> I could use some help.. my on board audio device just stopped working when I rebooted.. it's an nvidia CK804... I can't remember having to install anything for this to work before. Can anyone help me get it back?
<h4wk0> gnomefreak; sugest to freenode that there should be a mode which is only allows registered people to speak however unregiseted people still to join
<DARKGuy> LOL, nice logo
<Mws640> so if its not that, i know by default it isnt read
<Stormx2> h4wk0: It is called +m
<R3ddy> dont ban for that...
<h4wk0> Stormx2; that means having people voiced!
<LjL> h4wk0, Stormx2, no, it's called +R, and we have that set
<starkruzr> Okay.  So I go into System -> Administration -> Network and take my (wired) ethernet card off DHCP and assign it an IP address.  Why does it appear with ifconfig that nothing has changed?  I tried bringing the interface down and back up with ifdown and ifup and that didn't help either.  Same DHCP-granted address.  Shouldn't the Network Settings configuration applet be able to control what IP address your interfaces are using?
<LjL> anyway, please keep the topic to Ubuntu support
<BFrank> idefixx: I am here
<h4wk0> Ahh is that what +R does
<DARKGuy> What would be the steps I'll need to follow if I want to back up my beryl/gtk+/gnome settings? something like in Windows you saved the theme, how can I do that in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> h4wk0: its fine the way it is please move this topic to #ubuntu-offtopic if you plan to conitnue it
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by gnomefreak
<soundray> Mws640: it's not clear what you are referring to.
<StoneNote> starkruzr, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and then check it
<jrib> !register | anyone who cannot talk:
<ubotu> anyone who cannot talk:: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Mws640> he said his drive wasn't being read
<starkruzr> Thanks, Stone.
<lizzah> foo
<bluefox83> how can i get an icon or something to represent my network's shared directory in Places->computer ?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<starkruzr> I didn't realize that was something controlled in init.d scripts.
<Slart> DARKGuy: isn't there some kind of /home/darkguy/.beryl folder ?
<soundray> Mws640: use the nicknames of the people you respond to.
<DARKGuy> Slart: there is beryl and beryl-managerrc
<idefixx> BFrank: well i looked around a bit more... and it turns out i was on the wrong track... apparently busybox just dies with this error whatever goes wrong.
<starkruzr> Well.
<starkruzr> That was interesting.  It sort of exploded.
<starkruzr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> DARKGuy: from beryl settings you can export your settings as an xmol file afaik
<BFrank> crazy
<BFrank> yeah, and it isn't really helpful in determining why
<BFrank> I saw some xfermode errors
<idefixx> BFrank: so you could try to look through the logs with 'more /casper.log'.. press return until you are at the end of the log and look for any errors
<BFrank> and I don't know if those were related to the problems busybox is having
<BFrank> hmm, at the busybox prompt?
<who_care1> how do I list all my mounted drives?
<starkruzr> StoneWolf: It did this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18294/ Also I still have the same IP address.
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<idefixx> BFrank: yep
<soundray> who_care1: with 'mount'
<bododo> here i am :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<who_care1> ah
<frano486> ciao a tutti
<who_care1> thanks
<BFrank> mount cdrom failed
<LjL> !it | frano486
<ubotu> frano486: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<who_care1> I thought that was only to mount them
<bododo> i want to remove ubuntu from a powerbook G4 that's dualboot with macos, without loosing macos nor having to reinstall it, is there something to worry about yaboot?
<DARKGuy> erUSUL: huh, I totally forgot that... xD thanks - but what about the emerald theme or the gtk/gnome config? I want to do something that's like... see, I have my desktop configured all matrix-like. If I want to go to... say a Vista theme, I'll copy a bunch of folders into my home folder and that's done. When I want to go back to matrix I'll just copy the folders back and I have another full theme, that's my idea xD.
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<idefixx> BFrank: is that from the log?
<mikeyribbs> hey, how can i log into root, it wont let me do it from the main page
<BFrank> monting /cdrom on /root/cdrom failed: INvalid argument
<BFrank> yees
<jrib> !root > mikeyribbs (see the private message from ubotu)
<bododo> i have to give this laptop to another person who wants it to have just macos :(
<BFrank> then it fails to chroot
<BFrank> and umount
<soundray> who_care1: use it without parameters to get a list of currently mounted filesystems.
<erUSUL> DARKGuy: i do not know of an easy way to do what you want
<askand> liz: are u there?
<DARKGuy> erUSUL: neither do I. I'm wondering what are the folders I should back up, aside from the beryl ones. There are a bunch of .xxxxxx files around too
<bododo> any idea folks :)
<dhorn> Does anyone know the command to restart the xserver?
<BFrank> so something happened between 6.10 and 7.04 that makes my drive not mountable or something
<Mws640> bododo, you can remove linux yes, just delete the linux partition. im not sure how to resize the mac one though
<soundray> dhorn: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<who_cares> thanks
<StoneNote> starkruzr, pastbin a copy of your /etc/network/interfaces both before and after your changes and paste me the url
<erUSUL> dhorn: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<idefixx> BFrank: ok so for some reason busybox is not able to mount the cdrom... u said with your other cdrom it did work right?
<bododo> Mws640: how about yaboot?
<starkruzr> I don't have a copy of the before, Stone, but I'll look at my /etc/network/interfaces for you.
<BFrank> yes
<BFrank> and in 6.10 it would boot and work fine
<Mws640> i don't know
<Crell> Hi folks.  I've recently upgraded my system from Edgy to Feisty.  Mostly it went well, but my apache and PHP are no longer talking to each other.  Trying to access a .php file in a browser tries to download the file.
<Mws640> im not entirely fluent with ubuntu
<dhorn> erUSUL: it's KDE
<bododo> anyone's using ppc here?
<Mws640> or partition resizing
<idefixx> BFrank: are they both ide roms.. or is the one that fails scsi, or connected to a different controller or something
<Crell> Apache is running and I already checked and did a2enmod php5 and force-reload.  Still nothing.
<erUSUL> dhorn: use kdm instead then
<BFrank> yes, ide
<Crell> Any suggestions what to try other than trashing and rebuilding apache? :-/
<BFrank> can I run dmesg from busybox?
<Zac-> how can i set the screen resolution to appear more like WinXP, like making the text appear larger and such?
<BFrank> apparently not
<soundray> Crell: see if any related config files have been modified by the upgrade: 'find /etc -name *.dpkg-old'
<starkruzr> StoneWolf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18296/ <-- is the "auto eth0" making it default to DHCP and overriding the static configuration after that?
<idefixx> BFrank: well its just a minimal system..
<soundray> Crell: better to escape the asterisk: 'find /etc -name \*.dpkg-old'
<BlackAnt1rax> what is a really nice text to speech program for linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Drk_guy> Hy Guys
<LjL> BlackAnt1rax: festival
<starkruzr> If so, looks like I found a bug :)
<dj-fu> Crell: looks like mimetypes have changed in your apache configuration, I'd say remove it and reinstall it, or manually add a mimetype handler for .php
<idefixx> BFrank: and all the log we have got is whats on your screen.
<Crell> soundray: There's an old sites-available/default file.  That's the only apache-related one.
<Drk_guy> I need the apt-get commands for getting Java with the Firefox plugin
<arrenlex> This is probably a noob question, but I can't figure it out: how do I turn on smart quotes in abiword?
<Crell> dj-fu: The php5.conf file already does that, or should.
<BFrank> something must have changed in the kernel
<BFrank> from 6.10 to 7.04
<starkruzr> What's with all the joining and quitting everyone seems to be doing?  Jeez.
<BFrank> that removed support for my dvd drive
<askand> Can someone help me with my slow internet?
<Drk_guy> Askand
<vanberge> askand,  uninstall ip6
<bododo> anyone's using yaboot?
<Drk_guy> what is your problem
<vanberge> askand, rather, disable it...
<dj-fu> Crell: true, mod_php should take care of that
<idefixx> BFrank: give me a second while i check the busybox versions
<askand> vanberge: done that..
<Drk_guy> have you configured the internet properly
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know how to uninstall something that i installed with a .deb file? (Opera web browser)
<soundray> Crell: how about 'find /etc -name \*.dpkg-new' -- maybe it hasn't replaced some config files that it should have
<Drk_guy> How can i uninstall Ipv6
<vanberge> would anyone be willing to assist me with my xorg.conf?  i have a 19 inch lcd and for some reason fiesty only lets me pick 1024 x 768
<dj-fu> Crell: does your /etc/apache/mods-enabled/php5.conf contain the AddType lines it needs?
<SlimeyPete> Tarkus: sudo dpkg --remove <package name>
<BlackAnt1rax> LjL: is it terminal based? can you show me it's homepage?
<LjL> !ipv6 > Drk_guy    (Drk_guy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<askand> Drk_guy: I have much slower internet in feisty than I had in edgy
<thebillywayne> Drk_guy, sudo aptitude install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<LjL> BlackAnt1rax, it's packaged. type "apt-cache show festival" (with Universe enabled, of course).
<Drk_guy> Thanks Billy
<h4wk0> !ipv6
<Four20> if i only knew what change between 6.1 and 7.04 has made my external HD's stop working
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<thebillywayne> u welcome Drk_guy
<Crell> dj-fu: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3  - Yep.
<Four20> they still work on the 6.10 liveCD
<Crell> Unless it doesn't like being inside the IfModule statement, which would be really weird.
<Tarkus> SlimeyPete: alright, thanks
<BlackAnt1rax> LjL: what do you mean, what does that do?
<BlackAnt1rax> i already installed it
<BlackAnt1rax> LjL: sudo apt-get install festival
<petitbois> join #ubuntu-nl
<thebillywayne> when it comes to mozilla-plugins, are vlc and mplayer about neck and neck?
<mobutu> i think mplayer will player realmedia
<mobutu> play
<lizor> mobutu:  it should if the correct codecs are installed
<toferrado> I find this driver rt73 (USB) http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads It works only with PCI devices? Can somebody help me to make my wireless working?
<stillunknown> What's the best place to ask questions about the "inner" workings of ubuntu?
<Riley> hi guys... my audio quit working and when xmms tries to play i get a "couldn't open audio" error message. help???
<LjL> BlackAnt1rax: right. now "dpkg -L festival" to see what files it contains, and "man festival" for information. of course, "festival speech" in google will give you its homepage. hint: "apt-cache search festival" to find GUI programs that use festival.
<thebillywayne> Riley, did you change your device to the ALSA device?
<LjL> BlackAnt1rax: or "apt-cache rdepends festival"
<_Neil> hey guys, i now have /THREE/ kernels listed in grub on boot, how can i clean this up??
<jessid> hello. How can i configure metacity?
<soundray> stillunknown: probably the forums, but you may be lucky and find an answer here
<jrib> jessid: system > preferences > windows
<Riley> thebillywayne: awesome, i was hoping you were here...what was that link again??? and do you have to dl ALL those files???
<Flannel> _Neil: use your favorite package manager to remove one of them
<_Neil> Flannel: ive looked but im not sure what to remove?
<stillunknown> soundray: There's no ubuntu-dev channel or anything like that?
<MartianManhunter> How do I erase a CD-RW? It won't let me because it say it's read only!
<thebillywayne> _Neil, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst.  You can either select to hide the menu or choose to show only a few kernels or you can simply delete the kernels from the list.  :)
<_Neil> Is it worth keeping them on the system though, how big is a kernel package?
<jessid> jrib i am trying to find the app used by gnome to inform about installed programs...something like that
<thebillywayne> Riley, you mean the link for the Intel Alsa howto?
<frank_b> my computer hangs at boot after checking or wanting to check but wont a partition. does anyone know what is happening?
<Flannel> _Neil: you'll remove "linux-image-versionstuff-arch"  remove the earliest (smallest) version number.  It's usually good to keep two (one to fallback on incase the current one breaks)
<_Neil> save space, etc
<Foon> I just thought of something
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<Flannel> thebillywayne: that won't remove the kernels, theyll still come back each time you get a new one.
<jrib> jessid: add/remove?
<redux> i got the following X sessions error: Unable to open desktop file file:///usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory
<redux> (update-notifier:5892): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<redux> IO error occured opening connection.
<_Neil> Flannel: cool, thanks
<Foon> in smbusers, is it supposed to be something like username = "username", or username = "\\tuxserver\username" or something?
<thebillywayne> Flannel, the old kernels will re-appear in the menu?  that's weird.
<soundray> stillunknown: there is #ubuntu-devel, but it's strictly not for support
<Foon> or maybe "\\winserver\username" ?
<crimsun> Riley: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Riley> thebillywayne: yes
<Flannel> thebillywayne: Because menu.lst gets regenerated each time you get a new kernel
<_Neil> Flannel: grub automatically makes its config based on the installed kernels, or do I need to recreate menu.lst somehow?
<tarelerulz> any of you play the open source game never ball and if so had any problem with speed ?
<toferrado> Can somebody help me to make my wireless working? I have a PCI wireless card chipset rt73.
<thebillywayne> Flannel, oh.  that's why I like a hiddenmenu.  :)
<Flannel> _Neil: By removing the kernel, the packagemanager will regenerate the menu.lst
<StoneNote> starkruzr, (1) if you don't put my nick in your post, then I am pretty sure not to see it. in fact, I miss the pastebin until I scrolled back and found it. (2) the "auto eth0" is fine (3) the error messages from the /etc/init.d/networking restart occured from it trying to restart your wireless connections (4) your /etc/network/interfaces looks a bit off to me.  when I've coded it by hand before I've always had two more lines: network & broadc
<StoneNote> ast
<Flannel> thebillywayne: eh, you should just remove old kernels, they're just wasting space.
<_Neil> nice one, gotta love the smartness of linux :)
<_Neil> ta
<thebillywayne> Flannel, sudo apt-get autoremove && update-grub ??
<redux> can anyone help me with this xsessions error?
<redux> Unable to open desktop file file:///usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory
<redux> (update-notifier:5892): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<redux> IO error occured opening connection.
<Flannel> thebillywayne: autoremove won't do it. I don't think no.  Just remove the older kernel versions.  And grub automatically regenerates.
<williammanda> anyone tell me a way to see the processess using the gui?
<stillunknown> Anyone here know why shutting down dbus breaks stuff, like the ability to do admin tasks or why open with associations disappear?
<thebillywayne> Riley, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jessid> jrib the one used to specify a lot of parameters, like the shortcut keys?
<starkruzr> Sorry, I thought you were StoneWolf, not StoneNote.  what does "network" do?
<idefixx> BFrank: hmm i dont understand that... if both you live cds would boot ok... but i cant see how feisty cant boot especially if you only use standard hardware.
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<jrib> jessid: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts ?
<Mike-> Hi
<DanaG> [ 4001.305000]  PCMCIA: socket f7e8b428: *** DANGER *** unable to remove socket power
<jrib> jessid: do you mean "gconf-editor"???
<bruenig> !info pyglade
<ubotu> Package pyglade does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<starkruzr> (Also, note, I didn't hand-code this, Network Settings wrote it for me)
<ajmorris_> williammanda, go to system >> administration >> system monitor
<jessid> jrib exactly!!!!!
<StoneNote> starkruzr, try adding these two lines to interfaces: network 192.168.1.0 | broadcast 192.168.1.255 and then restart your networking however you normally do
<bruenig> !find pyglade
<jessid> jrib thanks man!
<_Neil> Will ubuntu be getting the .21 kernel any time soon? Just curious on the release lag as it were :D
<Mike-> does anybody here know much about netstat and interpreting its output?
<thebillywayne> williammanda, you can put system monitor in the panel.  right click and add to panel.
<ubotu> Package/file pyglade does not exist in feisty
<starkruzr> StoneNote: Ok, lemme give that a shot.
<DanaG> I just went and compiled my own .21 kernel.
<thebillywayne> DanaG, how'd it go?
<gnomefreak> idefixx: iirc while the livecd is booting it uses the cddrives cache once its done booting it moves it to memory (the parts it needs memory to use.
<DanaG> With genpatches and suspend2 for good measure.
<crimsun> bruenig: python-glade2
<BFrank> something must have changed
<BFrank> with regards to my dvd drive
<ctothej> what is the default installation directory for program with manual install?
<BFrank> from 6.10 and 7.04
<Mike-> does anybody here know much about netstat and interpreting its output?
<redux> anyone know a why to solve this xsession error?
<redux> Unable to open desktop file file:///usr/share/applications/yelp.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory
<redux> (update-notifier:5892): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<redux> IO error occured opening connection.
<thebillywayne> ctothej, you installed a tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> redux: install yelp.
<redux> *way
<redux> oh
<redux> ok
<gnomefreak> redux: stop pasting it in here too
<ctothej> thebillywayne: i am about to
<redux> gnomefreak : thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Riley> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/465105
<thebillywayne> ctothej, i'll install into whatever directory you're currently in.
<redux> gnomefreak: ok, sorry
<gnomefreak> redux: its ok just letting you know
<elijah> hello, somebody can help me ? i need a little information about Latex ?
<ctothej> thebillywayne: I ran the INSTALL script and it wants to install to /usr/local
<thebillywayne> ctothej, i like to create a /bin/ directory in /home.
<starkruzr> StoneNote: That seems to have worked.  Thanks.  Should I report a bug in Network Settings?
<soundray> stillunknown: the way I understand it, dbus is for interprocess communications in gnome. So if you shut it down, only "standalone" programs will work after that.
<BFrank> it looks like this may be ata related
<thebillywayne> ctothej, oh, it's a script.  that sounds normal.
<BFrank> bugs in the ata driver on linux or something
<gnomefreak> BFrank: that was changed in feisty
<ctothej> thebillywayne: it was in a tar.gz, but i extracted it
<StoneNote> starkruzr, no
<ConstyXIV> is ubuntu a good distro to serve a bunch of windows clients (mostly for samba file/print and web)?  or is there a better one?  (price no concern)
<idefixx> gnomefreak: interesting i'll have to look into that some more... i really dont know enough about how the live cd boots. the last time i did something like that was in the beginning of knoppix :)
<cables> stillunknown, probably because that stuff needs dbus
<BFrank> because I get a lot of ata2.00 failed to set xfermode messages
<stillunknown> cables: permanent damage seems strange
<starkruzr> StoneNote: Surely that isn't desirable behavior, though...
<cables> ConstyXIV, Ubuntu should suit your needs... since it's free, you can try it and see if you like it.
<gnomefreak> idefixx: noone does thats why i stated file a bug and let the people that made it work on it
<BFrank> and limiting speed to udma/33:pio3 messages
<cables> stillunknown, permanent is strange, I didn't see that.
<crimsun> Riley: what's the issue? inaudible audio?
<BFrank> and failed to recover some devices
<thebillywayne> ctothej, that's fine.  sometimes even .deb's are in tar.gz's.  just be sure to read the README and follow those instructions.  :)
<Riley> yes
<StoneNote> starkruzr, well, go ahead then. I'm not in charge :)
<mobutu> i never got samba working very well to share to windows clients, with edgy
<stillunknown> cables: Not to mention fixing things isn't exactly transparant
<crimsun> Riley: do you want to use your SB Live as the default audio device?
<ctothej> thebillywayne: ok cool thanks. what is the opt directory for?
<Riley> crimsun:  i got an error from xmms a
<Riley> crimsun : if that is my mobo
<thebillywayne> ctothej, the /opt directory is a mystery to me.  I've read different things about it.  My feisty install even didn't come with one; I had to create my own.  From what I gather, things that just don't fit anywhere else go in /opt.  I know that the firefox and thunderbird scripts I used installed them to /opt.
<crimsun> Riley: you have two audio devices, your onboard AC'97-based one (driven by snd_intel8x0) and another SB Live (driven by snd_emu10k1)
<idefixx> gnomefreak: i generally very interested in how stuff works.. so im going to find out ;). even tough it'll probably not do me any good.
<gnomefreak> BFrank: ata shouldnt be your issue. your best bet and i say this because the people that code for livecd are not in this channel is to file a bug.
<ctothej> thebillywayne: oh interesting. thanks much.
<thebillywayne> ctothej, you're welcome.  :)
<crimsun> Riley: your pastebin is cut short, BTW.  It's missing lsmod output.
<crimsun> Riley: please paste the entire output.
<Riley> crimsun : ive got my speakers plugged into my mobo
<gnomefreak> hint: ata issue would cause it to fail on any cddrive
<thebillywayne> crimsun, thanks for helping Riley.  He's been working on this issue for some time now.
<Riley> crimsun : i just gave you the link that the script gave me
<elijah> any Latex Amator here ?
<crimsun> Riley: that link doesn't contain the complete output from that script.
<soundray> elijah: ask the question
<Riley> crimsun : should i run the script again?
<idefixx> BFrank: well it has either something to do with busyboxes mount, all the /dev stuff, or the kernels ata code... in anycase i really cant help you there.. cauz that's ways out of my league right now
<crimsun> Riley: yes.
<CientificoLoco> somebody knows how to make a correct configuration of muse with icecast2? for to be used like shoutcast?
<jessid> some of you has any idea how can i make serial ports work with wine?
<BFrank> yeah, I ahve to figure out how to approach this
<gnomefreak> idefixx: ata would fail on all devices (cdrives)
<BFrank> It would be nice to get info to peeps to fix it, before the next release
<Riley> crimsun :  http://pastebin.ca/465123
<starkruzr> StoneNote: Turns out it's already been reported about 5 times :)
<katy> algun espaol?
<DanaG> crimsun: is there a way to make PulseAudio try to load a certain sink?
<gnomefreak> its mounts the cd or you wouldnt see usplash
<Crell> OK, I've tried completely removing and reinstalling apache and PHP.  And I still get php files trying to download instead of execute.
<katy> alguien en espaol
<gnomefreak> !es > katy
<DanaG> I want pulseaudio to load my upmix51 sink if the relevant sound card is inserted.
<crimsun> DanaG: use the conffile.
<luis_> hola katy
<gnomefreak> katy: read you pm
<atomiku> How come I can hear myself speaking? its outputting the stuff from the microphone to my speakers... cna i fix this?
<DanaG> I want to detect hw:1 and then load plug:upmix51
<katy> hey luis
<RedFoxy> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Crell> Any ideas? :-(
<idefixx> gnomefreak: read it... sound about right.. but he said both roms are connected to the same onboard controller.. ok one is a cd-rom the other one dvd but that cant be it either.
<erUSUL> DanaG: in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ??
<luis_> como estas katy?
<crimsun> atomiku: mute your mic and capture mixer elements.
<starkruzr> Is it accurate to say that the need for Automatix and EasyUbuntu has more or less been completely obviated by Medibuntu?
<atomiku> crimsun: how?
<katy> me acabo de instalar en kopette
<crimsun> Riley: still cut short, hmm.
<soundray> jessid: just a faint memory: in the configuration, you have to associate a Linux device name (e.g. /dev/ttyS0) with a Windows serial device name (e.g. COM1)
<crimsun> atomiku: volume control applet, amixer, alsamixer, aumix, whatever.
<luis_> ok
<katy> y esta en ingles, sabes como lo puedo poner en espaol
<gnomefreak> idefixx: it has to be a hardware issue or else neither would work as its the same cd
<gnomefreak> katy: /j #ubuntu-es
<crimsun> Riley: please just pastebin ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*''
<jrib> starkruzr: medibuntu and feisty features pretty much remove any need imo, yes
<soundray> starkruzr: s/Medibuntu/feisty/ and it's accurate ;)
<crimsun> Riley: and ``lsmod''
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<stillunknown> idefixx: Talking about the ata_piix driver?
<luis_> en la pagina de ubuntu katys
<katy> ok
<DoXiD> quit question, how do i seach with apt-get (like emerge -s <package>)
<thebillywayne> starkruzr, i'd say Yes.
<DoXiD> quick*
<jessid> soundray thanks
<idefixx> stillunknown: no live cd fails to boot.
<gnomefreak> DoXiD: apt-get search
<jrib> !apt > DoXiD (see the private message from ubotu)
<Goldfisch> This so cool. I just got beryl working on my feisty system. :)
<atomiku> crimsun: how do I get to volume control applet through terminal?
<thebillywayne> starkruzr, just install totem-xine.
<DoXiD> thx :)
<jrib> DoXiD: apt-cache search
<gnomefreak> oops
<Riley> COMMAND    PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<Riley> mixer_app 5581 riley   18u   CHR  116,7      13589 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Riley> xmms      5955 riley    8u   CHR  116,7      13589 /dev/snd/controlC0
<katy> ubuntu-es.org?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search even
<crimsun> atomiku: just use alsamixer, amixer, or aumix, then.
<atomiku> hmm
<atomiku> how
<atomiku> lol
<stillunknown> idefixx: Do you have a intel chipset?
<crimsun> Riley: please use PASTEBIN.  Don't flood this channel.
<neverblue2> someone must have a working logitech webcam on there system????
<Riley> yeah
<gnomefreak> atomiku: type it in cli
<crimsun> atomiku: ``alsamixer'', of course.
<idefixx> gnomefreak: nice you said it .. i didnt want to go for the easy solution even tough i'm thinking it for quite some time now ;)
<atomiku> huh
<Riley> i caught that right when i did it my bad
<atomiku> i looked in alsamixer
<atomiku> i couldnt figure it out
<neverblue2> come on, I have been pasting the same question for over an hour
<crimsun> Riley: close xmms.
<jrib> !webcam > neverblue2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Riley> k
<luis_> katy de donde eres?
<katy> luisss en ubuntu-es.org?
<DanaG> I don't see how to do what I want with default.pa.
<katy> de bcn
<Riley> crimsun :  now what?
<neverblue2> jrib: your not helping
<luis_> si katy
<DanaG> I tried add-autoload, but it doesn't see that upmix51 applies to hw:1.
<_Neil> !es > luis
<gnomefreak> idefixx: this is why i told him to file the bug. the people that know casper insdie out would help him.
<katy> www.kath.es
<AaronMT> Hi, does anyone else have issues with the Alsa HDA ATI SB (Alsa Mixer) being very quiet when volume is 100%?
<katy> ok voy pa ya! jeje
<neverblue2> i need to troubleshoot it, its an issue
<DanaG> Is there an option to "look for this, load that"?
<idefixx> stillunknown: BFrank is the one having the problem
<gnomefreak> katy: english or #ubuntu-es
<soundray> neverblue2: you're not helping yourself. Keep doing the same thing and you keep getting the same results.
<crimsun> Riley: does that lsof command (re-execute it) confirm that it no longer holds open the audio device?
<jrib> neverblue2: if no one knows how to do it here, then no one can help you.  Try other support methods or try again later
<jrib> !support > neverblue2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<thebillywayne> AaronMT, on speakers, yes.  On headphone, no.
<neverblue2> soundray: no shit?
<LjL> !language > neverblue2    (neverblue2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tarelerulz>  When doing the ls  what option can I use to get to show where something is directory or file?
<Music_Shuffle> soundray: Einstein's definition of insanity? :D
<soundray> neverblue2: congratulations, you've made my ignore list
<neverblue2> jrib: I am looking for people with the same issues
* DanaG wonders how support for C-Media CM106+ is in ALSA.
<sander2> any dudes from holland?
<_Neil> neverblue: Try posting on the forum
<LjL> !nl > sander2    (sander2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crimsun> AaronMT: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, it's color-coded.  :)
<neverblue2> _Neil: lol
<gnomefreak> sander2: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<crimsun> AaronMT: we've already fixed it upstream in hg.
<_Neil> if noone is here, at least someone will read that, yes?
<jrib> neverblue2: but no one is here with your issue, you've found that out.  I'm just telling you the next step
<crimsun> AaronMT: please don't query me.
<tarelerulz> Thebillywayne what do you mean?
<_Neil> Chance a user with a similar issue sees your post, as irc you get about 10s of exposure with a problem :)
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Is that a temporary solution or permenant
<Riley> crimsun: paste bin won't work query error
<katy> luis como se si estoy usando KDE?
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, you were wanting to know whether something was a directory or a file, right?
<crimsun> AaronMT: depends if it resolves your issue.  That test is temporary (works until next modprobe -r).
<neverblue2> jrib: your not helping, as I said before
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DanaG> Oh hey, the alsa-kernel tree in alsa-hg doesn't match the structure of ALSA in-kernel.
<_Neil> ahhh rhythmbox keeps bleddy segfaulting.. anynone help ? I posted a bug, but its unusable
<megafauna> Hi I can't enamble DMA on my DVD drive since I upgraded to Feisty
<DanaG> Is there any way to easily copy the files to the right places?
<crimsun> Riley: then use another pastebin; there are hundreds
<_Neil> crashes every few minutes, and I need it :/ any ideas?
<tarelerulz> <thebillywayn , that is what I would like to know ? what color means what. Oh and thinks
<gnomefreak> luis_: you need to also join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<stillunknown> The signal to noise ratio is very low in this channel, is it always like that?
<crimsun> stillunknown: yes.
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, folders are blue.  files are green. :)
<Riley> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/465127
<erb_> If you type in a field with Opera, and then reload/refresh the page, the text in the field is cleared. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<cheater> Hi, could anyone help me set up a cron job to take a screenshot every X minutes?
<DanaG> One cool thing about my onboard Sigmatel:
<lizor> _Neil: can you open it and run it with -d from a terminal :)
<DanaG> amplified stereo microphone jack.
<soundray> cheater: no cron job needed
<_Neil> lizor: what does -d do?
<cheater> How else would i do it without a cron job?
<crimsun> Riley: ok good, now is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' audible?
<toferrado> Can somebody help me to make my wireless working? I have a PCI wireless card chipset rt73.
<DanaG> I run my PMP line out into my cardbus A2ZS, I get a really low signal.
<soundray> cheater: 'while true ; xwd -root >screenshot-$(date).xwd ; sleep 600 ; done'
<DanaG> I do the same to my onboard, I get a good signal.
<tarelerulz> <thebillywayne> , thanks very much man.
<Riley> crimsun: yes
<_Neil> lizor: I've done a backtrace.. its on the report.. just so annoying
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, you're welcome.
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<beg1689> toferrado, i have the same chipset, only way i ever got it working was to compile the driver from cvs
<crimsun> Riley: ok, now restart xmms.
<lizor> _Neil:  I believe thats the debug switch lemme make sure
<Drk_guy> I need a package that contains codecs for Mp3's
<_Neil> ah it is
<stillunknown> _Neil: other music players do exist ;-)
<crimsun> Riley: go to its preferences, and look in the audio i/o plugins
<lizor> _Neil: yup
<crimsun> Riley: choose the alsa output plugin's preferences to examine
<cheater> soundray: But that's using sleep to set the delay. I would prefer to use a cron job so the delay could be set easier
<lizor> _Neil:  its probable so corrupted setting ( Usually was when I was using it)
<DanaG> XMMS is cool for yet another thing: tone generator.
<_Neil> It gave me 5 lines of debug but then ended, the app is still live.. I guess backtrace is better?
<_Neil> lizor: hmm, strange.. its intermittent too...
<crimsun> Riley: which device is chosen in the drop-down text menu?
<Drk_guy> I need a package that contains codecs for Mp3's
<stillunknown> DanaG: xmms is a piece of seriously outdated software
<UNDERsoN> Hi. I have a problem. On my Ubuntu 7.04 I can't run any KDE app. dcop error.
<DanaG> I agree,
<DanaG> .
<toferrado> beg1689, how did you do that?
<beg1689> so.. im getting choppy audio in some games... neverball, warzone, a few others, i think its because im using onboard audio and it has some problem with fragment or sample sizes or something, is there anyway to fix it?
<tarelerulz> <thebillywayne> , mine don't seem to be set up like that . I have more then two colors
<idefixx> !codec | Drk_guy
<ubotu> Drk_guy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DanaG> Tone Generator is the only unique thing it does, nowadays.
<Riley> crimsun: alsa
<_Neil> lizor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/110126 heres the bug incl backtrace
<lizor> _Neil:  what are the five lines. something I might try is login as a different user maybe make a new user and see if it  breaks ( New seettings and what not)
<beg1689> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads
<soundray> cheater: it's much more difficult to access the framebuffer contents from within a cron job. Maybe someone else knows, just ask again.
<stillunknown> DanaG: audacity has a sine generator
<starkruzr> Where do you go to CONFIGURE Beryl (i.e. "Desktop Effects")?  All I can find is a place to turn it on and off.  Help?
<Drk_guy> Ty idefixx
* DanaG wishes people would mention medibuntu in addition to seveas.
<DanaG> Not just the latter.
<cheater> Hi, could anyone help me set up a cron job to take a screenshot every X minutes?
<beg1689> starkruzer: "Desktop Effects" is not beryl
<beg1689> there is a setup program though
<crimsun> Riley: no, which /device/ ?
<beg1689> one sec ill find the package name
<UNDERsoN> I can'r run any KDE APP. dcop communication error. what's wrong?
<stillunknown> DanaG: Are those the awfull automated crap installers?
<Riley> crimsun: in output plugin?
<_Neil> lizor: I don't think they are giving any useful info, they are here tho: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18298/
<DanaG> Nope, just packages.
<AaronMT> Crimsum: FATAL: Module snd_hda _intel is in use
<DanaG> For Amarok-Xine and for some other stuff.
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<crimsun> Riley: in the alsa output.  It should read either 'default', 'hw:0,0', or something along those lines.
<_Neil> lizor: Backtrace suggests /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so.0 - no idea what that file is tho?!
<crimsun> AaronMT: did you execute the precise command I gave you (copy & paste)?
<pieter_> evening guys, any ideas how to install adobe reader on feisty?
<starkruzr> ... Desktop Effects is Not Beryl?
<starkruzr> KOPSDKFSDOPKFPOK.
<toferrado> beg1689, how did you compile the driver? You have PCI or USB device?
<Drk_guy> idefixx, that solution doesn't help
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Yes, it asked to reload or not to reload the volume applet
<beg1689> mine is USB
<beg1689> just extract, type make
<Drk_guy> I NEED to keep them on Mp3 format
<crimsun> AaronMT: then log out of gnome, log into a console (ctrl+alt+F1), then execute the command.
<beg1689> copy the ko to your kernel modules folder
<deebus> can someone help me set up my quickcam?
<Drk_guy> Got Help?????
<finetuch> anyone got a minute to help me with setting up and mounting drives in ubuntu 6.10
<deebus> just got a logitech quickcam messenger
<AaronMT> Will try
<Riley> crimsun: output plugin: ALSA 1.2.10 output plugin [libalsa.so] 
<deebus> not sure how to get it working
<cheater> finetuch: I could help you
<toferrado> beg1689, ok I'll try it!
<Drk_guy> Deebus, search for webcam in Synaptic
<Riley> crimsun: and xmms now plays music
<Drk_guy> Guys!
<deebus> Drk_guy:  I did, but what I installed doesn't seem to work
<Drk_guy> Help needed
<lizor> _Neil:  well its a library its the gnome library for mounting filesystems i believe that plugs into.. Doh try restarting /etc/init.d/dbus
<finetuch> please i got an ide 40 gig that device manager sees but i cant have access to
<Drk_guy> Rare
<beg1689> toferrado: private message for more instructions
<Drk_guy> Let me think...
<finetuch> read or write
<stillunknown> finetuch: internal drive?
<beg1689> so.. is there any work around for choppy/staticy audio caused by onboard audio devices?
<cheater> finetuch: Type the command 'mount' and then the command 'sudo fdisk'
<_Neil> lizor: How do I restart dbus?
<finetuch> internal
<Drk_guy> deebus, did you install Canorama????
<ohir> what happened to ssh-server in feisty?
<soundray> cheater: did you mean fdisk -l ?
<Riley> crimsun: does that mean its fixed?
<finetuch> but it is on my cdrom chain as a slave
<lizor> _Neil: /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<deebus> Drk_guy:  no.  will do that now
<cheater> soundray: yes, silly me
<finetuch> and is set to slave
<Abom> j #odforce
<Drk_guy> Hey, i need codecs for Mp3
<soundray> ohir: nothing. It's called openssh-server
<crimsun> Riley: isn't your original issue resolved?
<cheater> fdisk: The command is 'fdisk -l' NOT 'fdisk'
<Riley> crimsun: yes
<stillunknown> finetuch: Ever heard of /etc/fstab?
<Abom> where do I find the settings for "desktop effects" in the configuration editor?
<jrib> Drk_guy: are you running feisty?
<_Neil> lizor: What does that do? Trying to learn as I go :)
<ohir> thx soundray
<lizor> _Neil:  i would do a tail -d /var/log/syslog to make sure it doesnt toss a bunch of errors
<Riley> crimsun: however, its done this before
<crimsun> Riley: again, ensure that the virtual device chosen for alsa is 'default'
<deebus> Drk_guy:  "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)..."
<_Neil> ok
<Drk_guy> Feisty Fawn
<Drk_guy> Oh my
<deebus> I also have a video capture card using /dev/video0
<jrib> Drk_guy: double click on your mp3
<cheater> stillunknown: he shouldn't need to mod that file. That's only for automounting. He should be able to mount in manually
<finetuch> stillunknown no im pretty green to ubuntu
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, what other colors do you have?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it does not playm it says it needs the codec
<_Neil> lizor: no such tail flag -d.. which did u mean?
<Drk_guy> Deebus, maybe your device is not compatible
<jrib> Drk_guy: when you double click on an mp3 in nautilus, it should tell you what codecs you need to install
<stillunknown> cheater finetuch: I assume an internal drive should automounted.
<luis_> i'm a new ubuntu user
<tarelerulz> <thebillywayne>  I have dark blue and light blue
<deebus> sonofabitch...
<Riley> crimsun: when i click 'configure' on alsa it says that audio device is default
<Drk_guy> Totem says that it needs codecs, then it opens Synaptic and shows up the codec packages
<deebus> I'll be pissed if that's the case
<Zac-US> welcome, luis
<finetuch> so what do i do there guys
<crimsun> Riley: good.
<jrib> Drk_guy: k, and you installed those?
<lizor> _Neil: kk hehe my typo tail -f :) I had to make sure I remembered DBUS handles IPC its how the processes chat with one another for things like hardware events
<michael> I am having trouble getting RealPlayer to install in Feisty, does not show up in repository.
<_Neil> ;D
<Riley> crimsun: so its good, and will stay good?
<Doctor_Nick> for some reason, my usb hard drive is no longer being recognized and mounted
<Drk_guy> But the list of repositories is not full downloaded for some reason, and the 3 packages shown are for i386
<luis_> thank zac
<finetuch> what was that command to format and mount
<jrib> !realplayer > michael (see the private message from ubotu)
<crimsun> Riley: I can't possibly predict that.  However, if your software is configured correctly, then yes.
<stillunknown> finetuch: I can tell you how, but i don't actually use ubuntu, so i can only tell you the commandline way
<Doctor_Nick> i set it up in the fstab file to mount automatically, but its not doing it anymore
<Abom> anyone know where the settings for "desktop effects" are in the configuration editor?
<_Neil> lizor: No errors through tail at all
<Doctor_Nick> and it's not showing up in /dev/, either
<Riley> crimsun: thank you very much, have a nice evening
<finetuch> still    how do i get to command line
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, well, i only have one blue, which is for directories.  and light green, for .sh's, and pink'ish for .tar.gz's and .debs.  There just *has* to be an index somewhere.  Try ubuntuforums.org.  :)
<cheater> finetuch: Type the command 'mount' and then the command 'sudo fdisk -l'
<At0mic_PC> How do you know what version of ubuntu you have?
<lizor> _Neil: cool if you type dmesg see anything ( Try running rhythmbox now :)
<jrib> !terminal > finetuch (see the private message from ubotu)
<crimsun> At0mic_PC: lsb_release -a
<tarelerulz> <thebillywayne> something like /usr/bin I have light blue ,green and some file are high light in different colors
<erUSUL> At0mic_PC: lsb_release -a
<daaaman64> what is the command for the gnome terminal?  I am sick of xterm.  xfce doesn't make this easy figure out...
<Doctor_Nick> What's the command for listing all the usb drivers?
<At0mic_PC> Thanks
<Doctor_Nick> er
<Doctor_Nick> usb devices
<Doctor_Nick> currently attatched to the pc
<erUSUL> Doctor_Nick: lsusb
<crimsun> daaaman64: alt+F2 , then type gnome-terminal
<katy_> hay algun canal para espanish people
<Drk_guy> jrib???
<stillunknown> finetouch: There should be a button with a black screen somewere.
<_Neil> lizor: seems fine, bar [   27.912190]  **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<Drk_guy> Got help???
<daaaman64> crimsun thank you
<erUSUL> !es | katy_
<ubotu> katy_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> Drk_guy: are you on amd64?
<Drk_guy> I am on an Intel P 4
<_Neil> rhythmbox -d is crazy now tho, lots of messages
<tarelerulz> <thebillywayne> I think I got what it mean down . I really just need to know if it file or directory . I use the  ls -p and it works fine
<lizor> _Neil: kk i2c is just a hardware sensor unless your temp monitoring with it i wouldnt be too worried
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Running that command did not do anything volume is still very quiet
<jrib> Drk_guy: so you are using i386 then?  (try to put my name in your responses)
<tarelerulz> for gz and so on I know what program opens them
<_Neil> lizor: Cool.. so now I'm waiting for -d debug output when it crashes?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<Zac-US> wtf, my sister deleted the file that tells Ubuntu which packages are installed
<Drk_guy> jrib, Synaptic tells that i can't install them for some odd reason
<crimsun> AaronMT: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<lizor> _Neil:  sure it was probably a whacked out DBUS thing If I can recommend listen (Ive been trying to find a good media player)
<jrib> Drk_guy: pastebin the reason
<jrib> !pastebin > Drk_guy (see the private message from ubotu)
<_Neil> lizor: OK cheers, ill see if it works :D
<lizor> _Neil:  kk :) Have fun :)
<Drk_guy> I will pastebin the screenshot
<Drk_guy> Wait
<luis_> i'm really not know linux
<cheater> finetuch: You still there?
<_Neil> lizor: What does dbus actually do? :))
<stillunknown> finetouch: I need to go now, i have one hint to find out which device is your harddrive: dmesg | grep hd
<tarelerulz> Any of you ever play the open source game never ball?
<finetuch> yea i was in the cmmand line
<erb_> If you type in a field with Opera, and then reload/refresh the page, the text in the field is cleared. Does anyone know how to prevent this?
<lizor> _Neil:  Its some sort of IPC messaging handling do an apt-cache search dbus :)
<cheater> Hi, could anyone help me set up a cron job to take a screenshot every X minutes?
<_Neil> ok :)
<Gerro> Is there anyway I can run the X11 parser on a xorg.conf file without actually spamming restart to see if it works?
<At0mic_PC> Ah shoot. I didn't see the Upgrade option.
<AaronMT> crimsun: The url? http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt
<burner_> !upgrade > At0mic_PC
<vox754> jrib, now that I think about it, could you add a pastebin for images in the !paste factoid?
<jay_> how do i change my xserver to xgl on fiesty?
<Abom> where do I find the settings for "desktop effects" in the configuration editor?
<crimsun> AaronMT: no.  Download the alsa-info.sh script, execute it with ``bash ./alsa-info.sh'', then tell me the url that the script generated.
<jrib> vox754: suggest it to ubotu and it will be forwarded
<Horscht> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<burner_> jay_, don't!  why would you need to?
<tarelerulz> It seem like the default search tool that comes with ubuntu 6.10 sucks
<cheater> Hi, could anyone help me set up a cron job to take a screenshot every X minutes?
<jay_> burner eyecandy :)
<tarelerulz> I can't find say the files that have to do with neverball
<jrib> cheater: do you have a command ready?
<burner_> jay_, you can run beryl & compiz via AIGLX instead of XGL which is preferred these days
<Xucrute> Hi... I am installing Ubuntu in a 80 gb HDD... but i'd like to partition it so i can separate system files.. besides "/home" what else should I separate and how much space should be alocated... any help is welcome :D
<cheater> jrib: yeah
<vox754> jrib, ahem... not registered *cough*... I thought you guys had like instantaneous control over ubotu *cough*
<Drk_guy> jrib
<Drk_guy> Here is the link with the screenshot
<Drk_guy> http://img184.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdr4.png
<jrib> cheater: ok, just make sure you set the DISPLAY variable in your crontab
<jay_> where is howto?
<kerryb> has anybody got wine to work on feisty for amd64? I tried to follow instructions to force 32 bit but it wont work.
<burner_> Xucrute, just home... i use about 10 gigs for my /, one gig for swap, and the rest for /home
<cheater> jrib: shouldn't just putting DISPLAY=0 at the top work?
<burner_> jay_, what type of card?
<washbear> anyone experience heat problems with Feisty? my laptop gets much hotter than with Edgy :(
<burner_> !beryl | jay_
<ubotu> jay_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jay_> ati
<jay_> 200M
<burner_> jay_, aww... not sure if that can do it
<burner_> !ati > jay
<Xucrute> burner: if I make /home fat32 will it be accessible from windows (dual boot)
<burner_> !ati > jay_
<jrib> cheater: DISPLAY=:0
<Drk_guy> jrib
<burner_> Xucrute, you can't make your /home a fat32
<jay_> u know what i change my mind. fiesty working dang well right now dont wanna mess up :)
<Drk_guy> Are you still helping me????
<burner_> Xucrute, windows can read/write ext3 via fs-driver.org
<AaronMT> Crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/465140
<burner_> jay_, good call ;)  I'm not sure that card can handle it anyway ;)
<jrib> Drk_guy: be patient please :)  Does your error show up with half of the text missing like that?
<jrib> vox754: k, I'll put it on the todo list
<Drk_guy> I just aligned everything so the two windows were shown
<Xucrute> burner: that's new to me... thanks for the help! :D
<jay_> it does it somewhat on opensuse but yea it isnt officially supported yet
<jrib> Drk_guy: but half of the words are missing, is that how you see it?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<_Neil> lizor : Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<_Neil> no change :D
<burner_> jay_, just try to turn on desktop effects :)  it might "just work"
<jay_> anyone know where to download nvu for fiesty
<jay_> already did it dont :)
<jrib> Drk_guy: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update'
<cheater> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18300/
<cheater> jrib: That was my crontab. Neither of the two commands work
<Drk_guy> Nope, the part that is not shown is the categories listing
<burner_> nvu can't even open .php files :\
<tarelerulz> maybe I don't know how to set it ,but for the most part never found what I was looking for
<vox754> kerryb, you of course know that it is tricky to handle 64 bit, so good luck
<eternaljoy> I found a website that helps me get my TV tuner working in Ubuntu. But I dont fully understand the instructions. Can someone read 3 lines of instructions for me and interpret it for me please?
<jay_> burner talking to me/
<jay_> about nvu
<kerryb> thx vox754
<tarelerulz> Find never fails me every. If there is front end for find or something I would like to know
<kerryb> im about ready to put fiesty 32bit on
<vox754> eternaljoy, you should have pasted that link right away!
<vox754> !ask > eternaljoy
<Drk_guy> Jrib, here are the results http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18302/
<jrib> Drk_guy: try a different mirror and see if it still happens
<eternaljoy> vox754: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95277
<eternaljoy> vox754: can you please help me interpret that?
<Drk_guy> How i use other mirror
<jrib> michael: did realplayer install? how did you install it?
<Drk_guy> And what mirror i should use
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Studying it?
<`sam`> is there a 2.6.21 kernel available for ubuntu?
<jrib> Drk_guy: try just archive instead of co.archive
<Xucrute> burner: can you check this partition set to me: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9438/screenshotinstallzq9.png
<Drk_guy> What's the syntaxis then?
<eternaljoy> vox754: any ideas pleasse?
<burner_> looks fine Xucrute..
<vox754> eternaljoy, so you have a TV card and it is not working with what program?
<UNDERsoN> is 3v1no repositary avalible for feisty?
<Xucrute> burner: thanks a lot!! I will complete my install now! :D:D
<crimsun> AaronMT: I'm waiting on my git tree.  I'm connected via a 56kbps dialup; it take a minute.
<crimsun> takes, even.
<burner_> Xucrute, have fun :)
<eternaljoy> vox754: I have an Asus USB cinema U3000 mini TV tuner!  trying to get it to work in Ubuntu
<xq> In gnome -- when using the other "desk workspaces" (i.e. the second or third one out of four) -- is it by default that your gnome-panels do not display (just the blank screen with the wallpaper) in Ubuntu?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<burner_> xq, nope
<xq> hmm
<eternaljoy> vox754: that webpage I showed you tells me how. but I dont understand it,  need someone to interpet it for me into plain terms.  Can you help?
<jrib> michael: did realplayer install? how did you install it?
<xq> My panels only display on my #1 workspace/desk, burner_
<vox754> eternaljoy, USB TV card?   It seems that there is a bug with the driver, which is included in the kernel, so you need to manually add the firmware where it says and the run a few commands.
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it says "Update command take sno arguments"
<burner_> xq, i don't know how to fix it, I just know it's not default ;)
<xq> Any ideas on why my panels are not operating/displaying on any workspace other than 1
<jrib> Drk_guy: what did you try to run?
<eternaljoy> vox754: add firmware?  Does that mean changing my PC BIOS?
<Drk_guy> sudo apt-get update archive
<foo> I am trying to mount a partition on fiesty. I want to mount, say, /dev/sdb1 to tmp. So, I do vol_id -u /dev/sdb1 .. take that, then I plug it into fstab like: <whatever vol_id returned here> /tmp ext3 defaults 0 0 - right?
<xq> hmm
<michael> I follow instructons in https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#id2542844, if I click on the appropriate link to grab realplayer, nothing happens!
<jrib> Drk_guy: no, you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to change the mirron, then just run 'sudo apt-get update'
<vox754> eternaljoy, firmware is like a driver or BIOS for the device, not the entire PC!
<Drk_guy> Ok jrib, i will try that
<bododo> hi folks
<eternaljoy> vox754: so I have to alter my Ubuntu kernel?
<crimsun> AaronMT: are you passing model=ref ?
<xq> I might just reinstall GNOME but that seems drastic
<AaronMT> auto
<bododo> how do i remove ubuntu from my powerbook without having to reinstall macosx (i don't have its cd anymore)
<crimsun> AaronMT: hmm.  Ok, use model=ref instead and see if that resolves it.
<jrib> michael: ok, the link seems to be broken.  I can get you new instructions for realplayer, but mplayer plays all the realplayer stuff afaik and is open source.  Would you rather use mplayer?
<vox754> according to that, I don't think so, you just have to download the firmware and set it up in
<bododo> i'm worried about yaboot
<neverblue2> bododo is it still on there, macosx?
<crimsun> AaronMT: which Dell is it?
<bododo> neverblue2: yes, dual boot
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Inspiron 1501 Notebook\
<eternaljoy> vox754: how long have you used Ubuntu for?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it is read-only
<crimsun> AaronMT: anything more specific, like a model/revision # ?
<Fylk> What do I need to write to NFTS?
<vox754> eternaljoy, like 3 months... piece of cake!
<jrib> Drk_guy: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<neverblue2> bododo: so whats the problem then?
<crimsun> Fylk: ntfs-3g
<eternaljoy> vox754: whats a piece of cake dude?
<bododo> neverblue2: yaboot and the boot loader
<AaronMT> Crimsun: It used a sigmatel driver under Vista
<eternaljoy> vox754: then you do not posses enough experience to help me, thanks anyway
<bododo> neverblue2: how do i restore the way osx boots?
<crimsun> AaronMT: I'm well aware.  :)
<Fylk> So, Crimsun, just do an apt-get ntfs-3g?
<neverblue2> bododo: edit the bootloader?
<eternaljoy> can somoen explain what this means:  "putting the firmware in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`"
<Drk_guy> Where i put the archive edition Jrib???
<bododo> neverblue2: how? :)
<neverblue2> bododo: GRUB
<neverblue2> its the bootloader
<jrib> Drk_guy: you see all the "co.archive" stuff?  change it to "archive"
<neverblue2> you can edit it within Gnome
<bododo> neverblue2: not on ppc architecture
<crimsun> Fylk: sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g  (make sure universe is enabled)
<neverblue2> bododo: not sure what that means
<Fylk> Ok. Thanks.
<vox754> eternaljoy, look, I also have a TV card, so I know that you need to know the chipset of the device, mine is saa7130/4 so I do something like "modprobe saa7134 turner=0 card=3"
<bododo> neverblue2: mac machines with powerpc processors, not intel ones
<lontra> anyone else have this problem  -->  http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1520680806463526dc2e13e&p=screen
<michael> It's not so much RealPlayer that I am attached to, but I am coming from Windows XP.  I am suffering a bit of "Linux shock"; if I want to make a program run, I click the .EXE file.  How do I get the same stuff to happen in Ubuntu?
<Marupa> Is there a way to take separate video and audio (sound card in and video converter in) and encode them to DVD?  If so, what program would I use to do so?
<lontra> where are my oo.org2 icons?
<neverblue2> bododo: what does that have to do with anything?
<foxiness> hi, did ubuntu 07 come with flash by defalut coz it work "on ff but on opera" even if i found it not installed!
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<`sam`> eternaljoy, it means that if you're running 2.6.20-15-generic, then it will replace the `uname -r` with 2.6.20-15-generic, so it would be put in /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic
<Marupa> michael: open up the run dialog, type in the command.
<eternaljoy> `sam`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95277    <-- Can you explain this to me please?
<bododo> neverblue2: since i remove ubuntu, i want the mac to boot the way is uses to
<bododo> without having to reinstall it, i don't have the cd anymore
<lontra> also how do i found what wireless card i have?
<vox754> eternaljoy, so you basically have to know the driver or "module" you are using and do "modprobe <driver> options" but you need to get the firmware first for that card. Since you are looking at a bugs page you can't get info from there, so try instead looking for a tutorial elsewhere or in the forums.
<neverblue2> bododo: thats not much of an explaination
<neverblue2> maybe you need someone else to assist you
<eternaljoy> vox754: LOL!  even you didnt underdtand your comments :)
<bododo> neverblue2: thanks anyway, you've beenn kind with me
<bododo> anyone's using ubuntu-ppc?
<`sam`> eternaljoy, there's a link to download the firmware on that site, so you download it and mv it to /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<vox754> eternaljoy, mmm...
<eternaljoy> `sam`: and then what do I do?
<eternaljoy> `sam`: does /`uname -r` already exist?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get rid of those little help boxes when i have the mouse over something?
<bododo> anyone? :(
<bododo> is there a mac ubuntu irc channel?
<`sam`> eternaljoy, i don't know, try ls /lib/firmware
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<eternaljoy> `sam`: LOL
<orbin> !attitude | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !ppc | bododo
<ubotu> bododo: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<michael> can mplayer handle the realmedia formats?
<Solarion> is there any easy way to get a traceback of OOo when it crashes?
<Flannel> bododo: try #ubuntu-ppc, that seems to exist
<Solarion> it's crashing so often....
<bododo> thank you guys
<`sam`> eternaljoy, as far as loading the firmware i don't know, i was just trying to explain what it's saying on that page
<sanityx> How can I remove something from the Main Menu? Alacarte only allows me to add items not remove them.
<orbin> eternaljoy: type uname -r in a terminal and it will return your kernel version.  so put whatever you need to in /lib/firmware/<kernel version>
<eternaljoy> `sam`: ok cheers
<eternaljoy> orbin: what do you mean?
<eternaljoy> orbin: put whatever you need to in /lib/firmware/<kernel version>?  What you mean?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, here are the results http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18304/
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i have a file....tar.bz2  whats the tar options?
<eternaljoy> orbin: how do I "put" it in?
<sanityx> I want to remove items from the applications menu.
<orbin> eternaljoy: replace <kernel version> with whatever uname -r returs for you
<LjL> IgorSobreira: tar xf if you want to extract it
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get rid of those little help boxes when i have the mouse over something?
<eternaljoy> orbin: i dont understand
<eternaljoy> orbin: replace it how?
<`sam`> eternaljoy, if you see something that is contained inside of ` ` then it is executed as a command by the shell, so if you type ls /lib/firmware/`uname -r` it will show you the contents of /lib/firmware/2.6.20-15-generic if you're running the 2.6.20-15-generic kernel
<jrib> Drk_guy: now try double click on your mp3 again
<ctothej> how can i do a string search on multiple pdf files?
<ctothej> like adobe reader does on a whole directory
<Marupa> Is there a way to do that?  To grab video and audio from separate sources and encode them to DVD?
<eternaljoy> `sam`: ok! but im still confused what I am supposed to do to get my TV tuner working
<Drk_guy> Jrib, i think it is going to install now
<gepatino> IgorSobreira: if you want to un-bzip it, tar xjf
<foxiness> if i did installed flash by ff and i now need it to work on opera what i need? apt-get install flashplugin*? or what ?#_X
<Drk_guy> I am going to install the codecs
<IgorSobreira> gepatino: thats it
<Tarkus> can anyone recommend a good bittorrent client to replace azureus, cause i cant get it to work in linux. any suggestions?
<madsen> Hey, I got problems getting ndiswrapper 1.9 and the Atheros wireless NIC in my MacBook... Any tips? I'm using Apple's driver.
<Flannel> !flash | foxiness
<ubotu> foxiness: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chump> Tarkus: qbittorrent is kinda good
<jrib> Tarkus: you don't like GNOME-BitTorrent?
<sanityx> madsen, ndiswrapper uses windows drivers
<madsen> Tarkus: bittornado always worked for me.
<Kirovski> Tarkus: qbittorent is a good client
<brentc4m> my mic worked fine in debian, and doesn't work in ubuntu feisty, can someone help me figure ot what's going on? if i turn up the 'amic' channel in playback i can hear myself talking, but nothing gets recorded with arecord, mic is selected and turned up all the way in alsamixer
<Drk_guy> Jrib, it is playing but there is no sound
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get rid of those little help boxes when i have the mouse over something?
<foxiness> Flannel: even if i did installed by ff? is that will not confuse ff?
<madsen> sanityx: Yeah, I'm using the Windows XP driver CD which I burned from OS X when partitioning the drive with BootCamp.
<jrib> Drk_guy: do you have sound elsewhere?
<Drk_guy> nope
<Flannel> foxiness: that wiki page has a section for opera
<foxiness> Flannel: coz i know about this wiki
<Drk_guy> Jrib, i think ALSA is failing
<Kirovski> Tarkus:  qbittorent should get better too.  check it out
<Tarkus> chump, jrib, madsen, Kirovski: thanks ill check them out.
<At0mic_PC> Once you start a distrobution upgrade is there a way to stop it?
<orudie> is Feisty Fawn any good for beginners?
<walkintome> hi all. i have installed kx docker on my ubuntu system, yet when i go to run the program (it starts but does nothting else) i get these errors. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18305/ anyone know what i did wrong?
<Drk_guy> Jrib, here are the ALSA test results
<Drk_guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18306/
<madsen> sanityx: So I _am_ using windows drivers... Problem is, when I try to load the ndiswrapper module, everything locks up.
<Tarkus> jrib: i tried it the first time, and i couldnt find any settings or anything.
<Drk_guy> walkintome, Kx Docker is for Kububtu
<Flannel> foxiness: hmm.  Ok, so... it did.  Try this instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jrib> Tarkus: well it's supposed to be straightforward, you click on a torrent and it gets downloaded
<Flannel> foxiness: check out the "general plugin problems" bit
<madsen> Tarkus: Btw, bittornado is kinda ugly, but it gets the job done.
<walkintome> Drk_guy: kubuntu only?
<Drk_guy> Yep
<Drk_guy> Only some KDE apps are compatible with GNOME
<LjL> walkintome, Drk_guy: that's not the problem, whatever works in Kubuntu should work in Ubuntu. there's no such thing as a "Kubuntu only" package.
<LjL> no
<foxiness> Flannel: k thanks a lot :)
<HymnToLife> Drk_guy, pretty much all of them are
<madsen> No one else has experienced the ndiswrapper module messing up the system? I mean, I couldn't even boot until I removed it from /etc/modules again.
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: well you could disable /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled in gconf-editor
<LjL> walkintome, Drk_guy: the problem there is a bug. it's reported, let me dig the number.
<walkintome> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18305/ know why it cant read the plugins?
<walkintome> LjL: oh its a bug?
<Drk_guy> ALSA is failing, help!!!!!!!!!!
<Drk_guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18306/
<Comrade-Sergei> orbin is that just a txt file i need to configure?
<jrib> Drk_guy: did sound ever work in anything?
<Drk_guy> Nope
<tarelerulz> Is the newest version of ubuntu stable ? I am think about use the software update program to update ti fesity
<jrib> !sound > Drk_guy (see the private message from ubotu)
<Drk_guy> I have just re-installed
<madsen> tarelerulz: Yeah, Feisty is stable now.
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: no.  alt+f2, then run gconf-editor.  then navigate to that key.
<tarelerulz> Been have problem with  ubuntu 6.10 and thought maybe upgrading might be good idea
<Drk_guy> Jrib, ALSA device is selected
<LjL> walkintome: main bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/55782 - feisty specific (i think), https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kxdocker/+bug/78132 -- apparently it's been fixed for Edgy but not for Feisty, even though it wasn't working in Edgy for me either (i think it was only partially fixed, not sure)
<Comrade-Sergei> orbin isnt there a way that doesnt involve killing x, im kinda paranoid of that since last time i did that i lost my OS
<jmg> #55782
<walkintome> LjL: thanks man! hopefulyl i can tweak it to work
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: you don't have to kill X.  it takes change immediately.
<Drk_guy> Jrib, in the last install, ALSA worked just fine
<Drk_guy> It was Feisty too
<vox754> eternaljoy, did you understand know? Type this in the terminal "ls /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)"  there you can see what you have
<Comrade-Sergei> orbin doesnt alt+f2 kill x
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: no.  it opens the run dialog
<benj1> umm hello everyone. ive managed to stuff up my gui pretty horridly. I know what i did but have noidea how to fix it. Could someone please help me. Im using Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<Drk_guy> !sound > Drk_Guy
<Comrade-Sergei> orbin ok what is the command?
<Flannel> benj1: What did you do? What symptoms? etc
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: gconf-editor
<eternaljoy> vox754: im sorry to say I am really confused :(  I have no idea what to do first
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: navigate to /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled
<eternaljoy> vox754: once I type that, then what?
<travnewmatic> Is there a networking channel?
<ivanzin> somebody can help me?
<benj1> Flannel: Well i set ubuntu up yesterday using one username and then changed it this morning. now all the startup scripts wont run (so all that time spent making shorcuts to wow and the like are now gone) all i have left is a black desktop with the folders present
<erstazi> ivanzin, shoot your question
<josh__> anyone know how to disable the autocomplete in firefox for ubutnu 7.04
<Comrade-Sergei> orbin wow what was that like a regedit
<vox754> eternaljoy, once you type that, you can realize what do you need, some file named "dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw"  placed there
<josh__> nm think I got it
<eternaljoy> vox754: placed where?
<Flannel> benj1: eh?  You changed the username.  How?  Did you rename your home folder or anything?
<travnewmatic> Can anyone help me setup airport?
<VTECpwr> how do I modify to load the USB mouse after boot every time?
<eternaljoy> vox754: I place it in /lib/firmware/ ?
<hulky> hi
<orbin> Comrade-Sergei: yeah i guess.
<Comrade-Sergei> orbin Thanks alot!
<Ademan> anyone here use flex and bison?
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<eternaljoy> hulky: hello green monster ;)
<travnewmatic> Can anyone help me setup airport?
<Foon> call me a novice with networking, but how do I make my server's port 80 visible to the outside world? my network is composed of the modem->router->2 computers (windows XPSP2 and ubuntu Edgy LAMP)
<hulky> how in the world would i go about reading what appears to be a UDF volume ?
<foxiness> josh__: see privacy under edit>perferences
<hulky> i have this cd that supposedly contians photos
<benj1> Flannel: I changed the username using the System settings> Users and groups thing. Didnt change anything else
<Foon> I tried redirecting traffic from router port 80 to my linux's port 80...but I get nothing
<hulky> i looked at the FS headers after the thing wouldn't mount
<eternaljoy> !attitude | Comrade-Sergei>
<cafe_> hi all
<shawn34> wow, Democracy player can't minimize to sys tray!? for a big app that downloads a lot of crap in the background that's surprising
<vox754> eternaljoy, YES.   "sudo mv <file> /lib/firmware/$(uname -r)"
<hulky> and it says 0319352C UDF Volume Set
<At0mic_PC> Once you start a distrobution upgrade is there a way to stop it? I'm on dialup and would rather download the CD and upgrade from there.
<eternaljoy> vox754: when what I do?
<hulky> any ideas on how to read this thing ?
<cafe_> guys, my sound stopped after upgrading to Feisty, can anyone help please???
<benj1> is tehre a way to change the username from the terminal as i have managed to get that running
<Flannel> benj1: Alright.  Uh, you'll need to do that (I think that's all that'll need to be done), reboot, at GRUB choose recovery console, then navigate to /home/ and rename /home/youroldname to /home/yournewname
<adaptr> change the username ?
<nick_> anyone know how to control what shows up in the "Places" side pane above the bar
<andre_pl> I reinstalled today and copied my /home to another partition while i reformated. i copied them back and now I can't chown them, they belong to root and I can't change it! no errors. it just doesn't change
<hulky> eternaljoy,  ?
<freshmeat> This is interesting.
<benj1> ok i'll give that a go flannel thanks
<At0mic_PC> cafe_: Try the settings in alsamixer?
<DjViper> ivanzin: whats the problem?
<ksk1> i'm running the hostap driver. what are wlan0:ava and eth0:avah ?
<hulky> anyone ?
<cafe_> At0mic_PC, all seams to be okay, alsamixer shows all the sliders, and xmms behaves normal, as it was playing, but no sound gets out
<VTECpwr> anyone know how to config a  USB mouse so it doesn't unload after reboot?
<foxiness> andre_pl if you can on next install let the home to be on its own partition it will save you a lot of problme
<freshmeat> What server is this?
<hulky> am i invisible ?
<Flannel> freshmeat: freenode
<Flannel> hulky: no.
<andre_pl> foxiness: i'll keep that in mind but how can I fix this now? i can't even chmod the individual files one at a time. it doesnt do anything
<vox754> eternaljoy, look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2548934
<Foon> call me a novice with networking, but how do I make my server's port 80 visible to the outside world? my network is composed of the modem->router->2 computers (windows XPSP2 and ubuntu Edgy LAMP), I tried redirecting router HTTP port 80 traffic to my linux machine, but I get "can't connect" :S
<freshmeat> Ah...
<hulky> Flannel, doesn't anyone kno whow to read a UDF volume ?
<ksk1> Foon: you have to open the port in your router
<foxiness> andre_pl i know the sudo chown will work but mybe it will make new problme here or there i do not know
<eternaljoy> vox754: ok brb
<andre_pl> foxiness: it doesn't work.
<Foon> okay.. how?
<VTECpwr> does anyone use a USB mouse on Edgy??
<freshmeat> How do I adjust font properties in XChat-gnome?
<VTECpwr> c'mon someone has to
<hulky> VTECpwr, i do
<foxiness> andre_pl did you create new name ? "new user"
<hulky> no one seems to know anything about UDF either
<hulky> *sigh*
<Abom> VTECpwr: most people use USB mice
<ksk1> Foon: are you able to connect from the other computer behind your router?
<VTECpwr> why does Edgy keep my mouse from working after I boot... have to unplug/replug it in to work before login
<Foon> I can connect to it with the lan address yeah
<andre_pl> foxiness: yes
<Foon> and I'm SSH'd into it
<Flannel> hulky: udf is readable normally.  just mount it (-t udf)
<ksk1> Foon: you have to know your modem's ip address. mine is listed on a status page in my router, try typing that address into your web browser
<VTECpwr> c'mon this should be easy as heck
<hulky> Flannel, doesn't work
<funtable> hi, some software can administer postfix users/pass/alias/conf , by web or gui interface ?
<travnewmatic> where can i go to get powerbook help?
<vox754> VTECpwr, I use a wireless USB keyboard and mouse set, no problems
<travnewmatic> i was in the mac osx
<VTECpwr> does anyone know how to edit xorg.conf to keep a USB mouse working after boot?
<hulky> Flannel, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<Foon> ksk1: I use no-ip, which my router is capable of dialing into, so I have a host name I use instead (easier)
<Foon> aside from that, I unlocked the hidden admin bits of my modem
<starkruzr> Hi.  Why do my Azureus downloads keep speeding up and slowing down wildly when they never exhibited such behavior under Windows on uTorrent?  And why can I not make an sftp connection from my Macbook Pro to my Linux machine?  Can't connect via SMB from the Macbook Pro to the Linux box either.  Help?
<Flannel> hulky: try iso9660
<hulky> Flannel, nope
<VTECpwr> I've been googling this for days and ask in forum, nothing...
<hulky> Flannel, i copied the first mb of the cdrom into a file
<hulky> Flannel, "file" shows it as "data"
<foxiness> andre_pl 1- create old_user_name 2- move all thing to its own home 3- try to move stuff from this account to new one
<mobutu> how many goddamn #ubuntu channels are there
<Doctor_Nick> LOTS >:(
<hulky> Flannel, i ran strings on the data and it has some junk about UDF in there
<VTECpwr> can someone plz paste their USB mouse config form xorg.conf ?
<Foon> when I try to access either the outside IP of my modem or my no-ip host which points to it, I get "can't connect"
<hulky> so i'm assuming it' s udf
<At0mic_PC> Is there a way to stop the network distribution upgrade? I'm on dialup and would rather download the CD a little at a time rather than one big two day download.
<rr72> is there a reason the kernel chooses the legacy drivers over non legacy driers?
<LjL> !channels > mobutu    (mobutu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !language | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Doctor_Nick> Ok, for some reason, my USB HD drive is no longer being recognized, it's not even showing up in the USB listing
<Doctor_Nick> and i just tested it on my windows machine and its working fine
<chump> foon : have you tried to use you modem in bridge mode and make your router dial the pppoe ?
<mobutu> crappe
<Foon> hmm, I just realized what I think you mean mean maybe... my IP in my router is the network IP of my modem, not the outside IP of my modem
<TasteeWheat> Dr_Nick: I had that when I used Automatix2
<Doctor_Nick> I haven't used automatix though!
<Foon> chump: nope, but I've heard lots of nasty things about bridge mode, particularly with my specific model modem
<Drk_guy> Guys
<VTECpwr> can someone plz paste their USB mouse config form xorg.conf ?
<eternaljoy> vox754: ill brb
<ksk1> Foon: ok, i have no experience with that. my modem gets a new ip everytime i reconnect. i have an account with dyndns.org that sets up my host name and inadyn on my linux box to keep it up to date. you type in your host name and it doesn't connect? sounds like there is a problem somewhere with your hostname pointing to your modem's ip address, probably isn't up to date
<Drk_guy> I need help with ALSA
<Foon> I *have* tried bridge mode before, for unrelated reasons, and it never worked
<vanberge> should i have to do anything special to make an external DVD drive work on fiesty?  i plug it in (figuring it would auto detect) but doesnt seem to read
<rr72> is there a reason the kernel chooses the legacy drivers over non legacy driers?
<chump> foon : if the admin is unlock on your modem maybe you can try to foward the wan of your modem to your router
<hulky> DAMN IT
<vox754> VTECpwr, Driver          "mouse"   Option          "CorePointer"  Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<Foon> that's the thing, it *is* up to date :S
<axbard> ker
<rr72> is there a reason the kernel chooses the legacy drivers over non legacy driers?
<Foon> chump: I would if I could figure out how :S
<VTECpwr> vox754: nothing after "protocol" ?
<hulky> how do i read this piece of junk
<hulky> !@#$$%
<vox754> VTECpwr,  Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"   Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"      Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
<chump> foon : you got a speedstream with the bell firmware?
<Foon> yep
<Foon> 5200, E242
<Foon> unlocked
<VTECpwr> vox754: mine's the same, don't get why my mouse doesn't work after boot
<Foon> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11490618~days=9999 is where I learned how to unlock it
<chump> foon is it a 5200 ?
<w00dr0w2> hello?
<chump> foon ok
<Foon> chump: yup
<Pelo> what is that command for compiling sources that can be removed with synaptic afterward ?  checkintall ?
<vox754> VTECpwr, probably just a small error during boot, nothing you can do about it, just replug every time or don't turn off your machine ever
<jrib> Pelo: checkinstall
<Foon> I know it's a poor excuse, but I'm a programmer, not a netadmin :S heh
<Pelo> jrib,  before or after make ?
<jrib> Pelo: after
<leandro_> hello
<Flannel> Pelo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Pelo> thanks
<vbabiy> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<starkruzr> Hi.  Why do my Azureus downloads keep speeding up and slowing down wildly when they never exhibited such behavior under Windows on uTorrent?  And why can I not make an sftp connection from my Macbook Pro to my Linux machine?  Can't connect via SMB from the Macbook Pro to the Linux box either.  Help?
<chump> foon :http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11490618
<w00dr0w2> sorry have to give me a few seconds to form my question right
<PhatPat> hey all. Is there any way I can 'force' network manager to allow WPA?
<chump> foon : take a look at this i think that's what you are looking for ;)
<jasin> How do I change the refresh rate?
<Foon> chump: that's the exact link I already pasted above ;)
<benj1> Flannel are you still here
<Foon> I've already unlocked it, but I don't know how to get it to redirect the way I want it to
<Foon> :S
<PhatPat> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<Flannel> benj1: yeah, what's up?
<py_geek> ALL:: Hmm... I was looking around on the live cd, and I was wondering... There are .exe files on the disc, so why cant they be used in ubuntu....???
<chump> foon : 192.168.2.1/naptcfg.htm -can't you access this page ?
<Foon> yup
<w00dr0w2> stupid question i know (betcha get these a lot0 but... is Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" - Release amd64 a livecd?
<Flannel> py_geek: those exe files are for windows, installer of a few OSS programs
<jasin> phatpat, tried that, its stuck at 61 and wont let me change it
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: yep.  the "desktop" cd is the liveCD
<PhatPat> hmm
<w00dr0w2> how can i tell if it's the desktop cd or not?
<chump> i can help but i don't know what the page look like lol
<benj1> Flannel: Thanks heaps... got it back ... not sure what i did but its working now ... still in the users and groups setup it has my username's home dir as the previous usernames. but the system is working atm as it was b4
<Foon> I made myself a couple of framed pages to display my unlocked modem with all its hidden pages, heh
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: because you download the desktop ISO, it'll have "desktop" in it's filename
<jasin> I press the down arrow and it stays at 61
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Still audio is quiet after model=ref sorry I was eating dinner previously
<PhatPat> hmm, 61 is kinda odd. My knowledge in that area stops there though
<Flannel> benj1: Change that ;)
<w00dr0w2> ubuntu-7.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<w00dr0w2> thats the filename
<benj1> flannel: ok will do
<jasin> thats what i thought, default for this system has always been 60
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: that's not the liveCD, that's just an installer.  instead of "alternate" you want "desktop"
<vio> how do i start ssh in ubuntu
<crptx> out of interest
<vio> ?
<w00dr0w2> bahhhhhh
<Foon> chump: so if I want to redirect HTTP to the router, I select service name HTTP...then "redirect selected protocol/service to this router" or "to this IP address _____"
<Foon> ?
<w00dr0w2> <- dumbass
<PhatPat> type ssh at a  terminal
<Flannel> info openssh-server
<Flannel> vio: install openssh-server
<vanberge> would anyone at least have some ideas on a where to start to get an external DVD drive recognized in fiesty?
<vio> Flannel: thanx
<chump> foon : to the router
<chump> and then your router will redirect it to you pc
<jasin> I probably need to change it in xorg.conf ?
<PhatPat> so uh... no love on the network manager problem?
<citronbleu-v> bonjours
<Foon> I don't know if "to this router" means to itself (because there's no combo or text box to change), or if it magically knows that what it's plugged into is a router as opposed to a computer (which is unlikely)
<w00dr0w2> can you give me a link to the right d/l (torrent or otherwise)? id greatly appreciate it. id do it myself but im afraid id grab the wrong diskj again
<dogatemycomputer> anyone here converted from opensuse to kubuntu?  Can I just format the partition where the OS resides and restore my conf files? or will I need to backup my home partition too and start from scratch?
<citronbleu-v> qqn si connait en mmoire vive ? car j'ai un petit problme
<starkruzr> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<chump> then redirect it to the ip adress of you wan port of the router
<starkruzr> oh, guess not.
<Flannel> !fr | citronbleu-v
<ubotu> citronbleu-v: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dogatemycomputer> (i don't want an unstable OS)
<knicknic> dogatemycomputer I just installed kubuntu on the / partition then went back and later on mounted /home
<jasin> PhatPat, I probably need to change it in xorg.conf?
<Pelo> dogatemycomputer,  you can specify the location of your home partiton in the install , it will grab whatever settings you have
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone have problems with the Alsa driver on a laptop being very quiet in video audio ?
<Foon> k
<super_rad> how do i create a list of all the folders and subfolders in a directory?
<w00dr0w2> Thank you so much Flannel
<Foon> of the wan port of the router?
<dogatemycomputer> that sounds promising.. thanks!
<Foon> ..huh?
<Foon> do you mean the lan address?
<Foon> like 192.168.0.1?
<jasin> would I change the VertRefresh   or  HorizSync   ?
<Foon> (my modem is .2.1)
<Pelo> dogatemycomputer,  just make sure you donT' chec the  format box
<chump> yeah
<benj1> also is there a way to change res on this ... im currently using 1024x768 have tried the Preferences>screen resolution thing and its not working either. Im using a 256 GF7300 PCIE g'card and noticed that im not hitting the 60fps i was getting in wow with a 6600GS in windows. is there any tweaks that should improve that as well
<Foon> k
<w00dr0w2> Flannel: is there a list of supported hardware for that release somewhere
<demonspork> How do I get Ubuntu to let me increase my screen resolution to higher than what the Resolution switcher allows?
<w00dr0w2> i got screwed once with a release and i dont wanna do it again
<Foon> NAPT server IP address is not a valid host LAN address.
<Foon> errr
<SlimeyPete> benj1: are you using the restricted nvidia drivers?
<chump> damn
<jbob286> Does anyone know how to map the Apple key on my macbook as the control key? I have tried this using xmodmap a few times following tutorials but it has never worked.
<Foon> (error message given by the modem)
<benj1> yeah prolly slimeypete
<szymon> super_rad,  ls>destination_file
<Foon> that seems familiar, I think I've tried exactly that before
<Pelo> benj1,  you can add extra resolutions manualy by editing xorg.conf     gksu  gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rahvin> Does anyone know if it's possible to add a second search-bar in firefox?
<Rahvin> google and imdb
<SlimeyPete> benj1: if you don't know that you are, then you're not ;) You hvae to deliberately install them via the Restricted Hardware Manager. You won't get full performance unless you do so.
<benj1> cools thanks pelo
<chump> foon can you send me a screenshot of the webpage ?
<Flannel> !hardware | w00dr0w2
<ubotu> w00dr0w2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone have problems with the Alsa driver on a laptop being very quiet in video audio ?
<super_rad> szymon, thanks, so if it was /home/../music i would type ls>/home/<username>/music/
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: thta's not really authoritative (or complete) though.  but it's something
<Foon> chump: okay
<Pelo> Rahvin,   you can add as many search engine as you want to that windows, jsut drop down the list and you have the option at the bottom
<DemisM> anyone running beryl on feisty and have an ati x600 or above?
<Foon> just a tick
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<benj1> nah i have them installed just checked the System>Administration>Restricted drivers menu and thats one of them (got 2 the others a network card)
<szymon> super_rad, rather ls /home/<username>/music/ > the_list
<super_rad> thanks for that
<Rahvin> Pelo, I know that but I wan't two separate search-fields
<w00dr0w2> well
<szymon> super_rad,  ">" is a stream redirection from ls to a file
<w00dr0w2> it appears my motherboard isnt supported
<crog> anybody else having problems with vmware, have to run config file everytime i reboot in order to get it to work
<nuu> good night all
<Flannel> Rahvin: you might ask in #firefox in irc.mozilla.org
<chump> good night nuu
<Pelo> Rahvin, interesting but I don'T knowhow, check the pluggins, maybe there are extra ones you an add that won'T take off the current one
<DemisM> anyone running beryl on feisty and have an ati x600 or above, i had it working on edgy but it seems that feisty doesn't support fglrx, anyone?
<w00dr0w2> anyone running ubuntu on a gigabyte 965p-ds3
<Pelo> DemisM,  the ppl running beryl tend to hang out in #beryl
<knicknic> I am trying to do a alternate cd install method form a cd I put to disk (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux) but am havinging a hard time convincing the text install to mount the "cd"
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone have problems with the Alsa driver on a laptop being very quiet in video audio ?
<Foon> chump: trying to send you the screenshot
<benj1> ne thoughts slimeypete about the graphics tweaks. Yes the restricted drivers are installed
<Pelo> !sound > AaronMT
<chump> foon : email me chump.damnit@gmail.com
<w00dr0w2> okok, maybe this will be better
<Foon> k
<w00dr0w2> ill explain what i need to do and maybe just *maybe* one of you can suggest something for me
<benj1> actually dont worry ... just saw the time .. dont think work would like it if i turned up late
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,  be nice
<benj1> bye all
<w00dr0w2> was i rude?
<GuHHH> how do i search files with find?
<Foon> chump: sent
<w00dr0w2> if i was i sincerly appoligise
<GuHHH> find \ -name file ?
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,  it was a bit hiffy
<w00dr0w2> all i want to do is copy the entire contents of my C drive into a folder on another drive (for backup purposes. i dont want to boot from the copied info)
<chump> foon have you tried to send it to this router ?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<orangefly> i hooked up a wireless mouse to my laptop and now the touchpad won't work....even when i start the computer without it plugged in....any ideas....???....
<Foon> chump: briefly, and it didn't work (I reloaded my host address in my browser and it didn't help)
<Foon> so I removed it
<w00dr0w2> i've tried for 3 days now to figure out a livecd thatll actually boot and am a little "peeved" that everything i try fails miserably (much like IRL)
<demonspork> How do I get Ubuntu to let me increase my screen resolution to higher than what the Resolution switcher allows?
<Foon> it doesn't even define what "this router" is in the page, bleh :S
<VTECpwr>  anyone use a USB mouse on Edgy?
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,   att-f2  gksu nautilus,  drag and drop
<chump> because there isn't much setting there
<oriez> how do i change between ubuntu and windows
<VTECpwr> my mouse doesn't work after I boot, have to re-plug it in every time
<tarp> !seen SparklingWiggles
<Foon> yeah I know
<GuHHH> hey
<bluefox83> demonspork, add resolutions to your default depth in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GuHHH> how do i use find? is it right: find / -name file ?
<Foon> currently the most I've tried is router->linux box
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: if you're actually looking for a liveCD (to do liveCD-ish stuff) you might be more interested in something like Knoppix (that's designed from the get go as a liveCD)
<Foon> not modem->router
<Foon> well, not successfully
<w00dr0w2> att-f2 gksu nautilus?
<sanityx> sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<sanityx> thats the answer
<kbrooks> sanityx, point?
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,    alt+f2,   then  gksu nautilus , will open the file manager in root mode,  and you will be allowed to copy anything you want to anywhere you want
<sanityx> kbrooks: joke.
<VTECpwr>  anyone use a USB mouse on Edgy?
<chump> foon : you need to do modem >> router >> linux box
<colbert> VTECpwr: i do
<Foon> I agree
<w00dr0w2> pelo, is that in ubuntu, or windows itself?
<w00dr0w2> cause im in windows
<Foon> I just need to get the modem->router bit working :(
<VTECpwr> what do I need to do to xorg.conf to keep my USB mouse working after reboots?
<sgtmattbaker> http://weblog.infoworld.com/openresource/archives/2006/11/the_road_to_the.html
<sgtmattbaker> (07:57:11 PM) sgtmattbaker: (04:38:23 AM) sgtmattbaker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2557685#post2557685
<sgtmattbaker> (07:57:11 PM) sgtmattbaker: (04:38:23 AM) sgtmattbaker: what do you think of this stuff
<Foon> any idea what they mean by "this router" ?
* Pelo looks at the channel name 
<w00dr0w2> lol
<foxiness> VTECpwr: everybody here :) exp u
<chump> what's about triing bribge mode , i run my modem in brdge mode and i get no problem
<w00dr0w2> i already said i was stupid, what more do you need to go off?
<colbert> VTECpwr: i don't know, mine always works fine.. are you doing a shutdown or a hibernate/suspend?
<VTECpwr> colbert: could you pastebin your USB mouse config from xorg.conf ?
<VTECpwr> never use the latter...
<Foon> I've tried bridge mode, and I've had problems
<VTECpwr> I use restart and that works but not after cold boot
<w00dr0w2> like, borderline mentally challanged
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,  just open up my computer ,   click on the c: icon,  then menu > display > whatever > show hidden files,      back to the c windows,  select using a window and copy where you want
<chump> i got a speedstream with the default firmware in it and it work fine
<Foon> really?
<Foon> :S
<w00dr0w2> i tried that (i r winbloz mastah) but it cant copy files "in use" fsking winblows
<colbert> VTECpwr: http://pastebin.ca/465186   dunno if that will help but that's mine
<chump> yeah :)
<Foon> when I try, it successfully changes to bridge mode...but I have no way of knowing because I can no longer even access my modem's firmware pages after that, much less anything else
<chump> work better then the bell's one
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,   ##windows
<Flannel> w00dr0w2: there are a bunch of liveCDs you can get for windows (UWBCD comes to mind)
<chump> foon if you put your modem in bridge mode you need to make your router to dial the pppoe
<w00dr0w2> pelo, i dont think you'll ever know how much i appreciate your help
<Foon> last time I tried, I had to reset the firmware to factory settings, which meant I also had to re-unlock the modem - pain
<w00dr0w2> thanks all
<Foon> ah
<VTECpwr> I'm confused as to what to chang in xorg.conf to keep my USB mouse working after boot....
<Pelo> w00dr0w2,  sarcasm doesnT' cary well on irc
<Foon> at one point my router did dial into the modem, I didn't even realize that's what I had made it do, heh, and it worked (at least, far as  I know)
<Foon> but setting the modem itself in bridge mode caused problems
<colbert> VTECpwr: have you checked ubuntuforums.org ??
<VTECpwr> colbert: yes, nobody will reply
<VTECpwr> colbert: so what's the point of posting, then?
<jbob286> Does anyone know how to map the Apple key on my macbook as the control key? I have tried this using xmodmap a few times following tutorials but it has never worked.
<colbert> VTECpwr: did you search the forums? I'm sure someone has encountered the similar challenge
<VTECpwr> colbert: I've googled beyond patience and no help lol
<colbert> VTECpwr: what mouse u have ?
<VTECpwr> colbert: yes
<VTECpwr> colbert: Creative HD laser mouse
<Foon> I suppose I'll reread the speedstream thread to see if anything there applies to me now (for port forwarding problems, whathaveyou), mind if I keep your e-mail onhand, chump?
<colbert> VTECpwr: ouch, Creative ;)
<VTECpwr> colbert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2529289#post2529289
<ubuntuEdgy> dose any one have lirc working with feisty
<VTECpwr> colbert: I work there, btw...
<chump> foon no problem at all
<Foon> thanks much :)
<chump> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11039819~mode=flat
<ubuntuEdgy> sorry "working in feisty*
<Foon> :)
<colbert> VTECpwr: hehe, nothing against 'em, I and many others have just not had good experience with Creative+linux
<Gohalien> I am having problems (like most of us) with wireless in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<Gohalien> I have a TP-Link W551G (Atheros chipset). It detects it fine, but signal is very low 20/94, in windows works just fine with good signal, so I wanted to use the windows xp drivers, I managed to install ndiswrapper, and I managed to install the driver, but, how I tell ubuntu to use that driver ? Thanks for your time !
<colbert> Is it wireless?
<Foon> chump: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,11490618~days=9999
<Foon> lots more info
<roamex> hey guys i am back again today is my first day of actually using ubuntu and need some more of your great help
<VTECpwr> colbert: I guess M$ hardware is a better alternative? lol
<chump> foon not the same info :P
<Foon> oh! that one pertains to port forwarding, I see
<Foon> heh
<Foon> :S
<Foon> :#
<Foon> lol
<chump> LOL
<colbert> VTECpwr: well, i have had thise MS mouse for some years and zero problems, whether windows or linux, so that's all I can say of my experience
<Foon> :P thanks much, I'll read it properly
<Foon> lol
<VTECpwr> colbert: that figures. haha
<roamex> i install beryl on ati  drivers and xgl and finally got it to launch but the problem is all i see is a white screen i can move the cube around and see the top and bottom pic but rest is all white any ideas?
<peanuter> a friend is trying to install an nvidia card on his ubuntu installation
<colbert> VTECpwr: You should try bumping your post, and perhaps posting in other related threads if you haven't already
<colbert> other than that, I don't know what could be the problem
<peanuter> anyone here ever install a video card with a preconfigured system before?
<Goldfisch> Beryl has key bindings referenced as <Super>. Which key is that on a PC platform?
<HymnToLife> peanuter, define "preconfigured system"
<VTECpwr> colbert: maybe redoing xorg would work?
<_Neil> Goldfisch: windows key
<Gohalien> I have a TP-Link W551G (Atheros chipset). It detects it fine, but signal is very low 20/94, in windows works just fine with good signal, so I wanted to use the windows xp drivers, I managed to install ndiswrapper, and I managed to install the driver, but, how I tell ubuntu to use that driver ? Thanks for your time !
<Goldfisch> _Neil: Thanks.
<colbert> VTECpwr: can you paste me your xorg
<peanuter> he apparently doesn't have access to xorgconfig
<peanuter> or xorgcfg
<orudie> anyone here knows lingo ?
<starkruzr> Hi.  Why do my Azureus downloads keep speeding up and slowing down wildly when they never exhibited such behavior under Windows on uTorrent?  And why can I not make an sftp connection from my Macbook Pro to my Linux machine?  Can't connect via SMB from the Macbook Pro to the Linux box either.  Help?
<Foon> I've gotta go afk, expecting someone for a movie any minute now, ttyl :)
<chump> cya foon
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone have problems with the Alsa audio device, HDA ATI SB being very quiet (alsamixer levels at 100% across) ? I am on a dell laptop
<VTECpwr> colbert: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18308/
<Foon> cya! thanks for the help chump :)
<roamex> anyone know why xgl would show all white screens sxcept top and bottom pics in the cube?
<demonspork> How do I set new windows to automatically select?
<VTECpwr> colbert: don't know why I have "Wacom" entries in xorg.conf, either...
<AaronMT> This is my pastebin, my Alsa audio is extremely quiet even though volume is at 100% http://pastebin.ca/465140
<colbert> VTECpwr: i was just gonna ask what those were.. have yo utried commenting them out and restarting? backing up xorg.conf first of course
<VTECpwr> colbert: yup, after reboot just black screen forever, no login if I do that
<colbert> VTECpwr: did you search what wacom is for you? @ubuntuforums
<VTECpwr> colbert: wait, would deleting them out be diff. than commenting out?
<colbert> VTECpwr: not really
<szymon> VTECpwr, wacom has some entries on other sections
<chris13221> hey folks im having a bit of an issue, all of my panels have just ot of nowhere disappeared on me
<VTECpwr> colbert: Wacom is for like tablet pc stuff I assume
<chris13221> out*
<VTECpwr> colbert: I'm using an HP E PC c10, it's SFF so maybe the Wacom stuff got added b/c of this?
<demonspork> Bluefox83, Where do I add the resolution I want in the xorg.conf
<Gohalien> I have a TP-Link W551G (Atheros chipset). It detects it fine, but signal is very low 20/94, in windows works just fine with good signal, so I wanted to use the windows xp drivers, I managed to install ndiswrapper, and I managed to install the driver, but, how I tell ubuntu to use that driver ? Thanks for your time !
<VTECpwr> colbert: i810e integrated graphics
<BT2> can anyone help me set up a dual boot system ?
<colbert> VTECpwr: have you searched for your setup rather than just the mouse problem? there might be interfering aspects of the conf
<colbert> that i'm not versed in
<budluva> does kubuntu fiesty come with kde 4?
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone have problems with the Alsa audio device, HDA ATI SB being very quiet (alsamixer levels at 100% across) ? I am on a dell laptop
<AaronMT> This is my pastebin, my Alsa audio is extremely quiet even though volume is at 100% http://pastebin.ca/465140
<palmerthegeek> hey all
<deepsa> hey
<wacky> I recently upgraded from edgy using the update-manager -c -d and I now have no sound; I am using an IBM thinkpad and it worked on edgy
<wacky> Ubuntu sees the sound device
<Goldfisch> I got beryl working. I found the package amongst the existing ubuntu repositories. However, other blog sites give instructions to add beryl's repos site to /etc/apt/sources.list. Is there any benefit to that compared to the existing repositories?
<VTECpwr> colbert: I'll try that
<palmerthegeek> bt2: did you check out the HowTo's
<Cacti1> I'm running Fiesty 64 with an AMD Athlon with frequency scaling. Frequency scaling works fine but the CPU FAN will not scale as well and it allows my CPU to get very hot. Any ideas on this, I've looked everywhere and tried many many things.
<coded62> can anyone help me with a tv wonder 200 pci in ubuntu 6.1
<mpmc> /who
<mpmc> oops :P sorry
<coded62> xawtv cant seem to recognise the card
<BT2> palmerthegeek I know how but setting up the proper drive configuration is hard
<coded62> or any other tv viewing program fro that matter
<illuz> hi
<palmerthegeek> bt2: are you using gparted?
<BT2> palmerthegeek yes
<BT2> palmerthegeek fdisk
<__mikem> BT2 are you trying to duel boot?
<BT2> palmerthegeek yes
<BT2> mikem yes
<__mikem> theres a better way
<illuz> battling with an ubuntu installation, I boot off the CD but it is INCREDIBLY slow - like doesnt even work slow - takes over 15 mins to start and when I see the desktop "install" i cant open it
<palmerthegeek> bt2: are you install feisty?
<coded62> hi can anyone help me using my ati tv wonder 200 pci to be able to watch tv or record it
<crimsun> AaronMT: ok, quiet refers to speakers or headphones?
<BT2> palmerthegeek yes 7.04
<__mikem> http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html <-- bt2
<AaronMT> Crimsun: Speakers. Exceptionally quieter than they were in Vista
<BT2> __mikem wha that?
<palmerthegeek> bt2___see _mikem link... this is the way, the light...etc!~
<crimsun> AaronMT: ok, and you have a 9200, correct?
<crimsun> AaronMT: we could probably special-case that codec revision
<__mikem> palmerthegeek, what?
<AaronMT> 1501
<BT2> Wait
<illuz> Anyone know how I can fix a abnormally slow installation on a IBM ThinkPad laptop? it takes 15 mins just to boot the live CD
<palmerthegeek> _mikemwubi rocks!
<__mikem> BT2 just follow the link and read the discription on the page
<BT2> palmerthegeek __mikem I dont think thats my choice =(
<palmerthegeek> opps:  _mikem wubi rocks!
<BT2> palmerthegeek __mikem I want to install another system over ubuntu
<crimsun> AaronMT: not the model of your laptop.  The model of your Sigmatel HDA codec.
<palmerthegeek> bt2:  ohhhh.....  :)
<coded62> can any one help me use my ati tv wonder pci 200 tv card
<__mikem> oooh
<hephaestus_> hi all, I use the iso-8859-1 enconding (my keyboard model is set to brazilian abnt2), and i cant type some letters with accents like (=>e,=>~a,=>o) on kwrite or any kde programs. is this a kubuntu bug?
<jasin> brb
<demonspork> How do I apply a desktop background to each of the desktops on the Beryl desktop cube?
<demonspork> I can only get one to take a desktop
<AaronMT> Yes STAC9200
<BT2> dual boot ubuntu with backtrack 2
<palmerthegeek> bt2 and _mikem : ive always gone from windoze to ubuntu... sorry ....
<BT2> palmerthegeek np
<scales11> hey all, how do i change my host name?
<coded62> anyone know how to set a Ati tv wonder 200 pci to work with xawtv or any other dvr program
<mpmc> scales11: sudo hostname newhostnamehere
<smokey> Why does ubuntu look fuzzy compared to other operating systems?
<Flannel> !hostname | scales11, mpmc
<ubotu> scales11, mpmc: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<bruenig> smokey, fuzzy...
<chump> smokey what u mean fuzzy ?
<BT2> smokey resolution?
<smokey> poor resolution
<illuz> Anyone know how I can fix a abnormally slow installation on a IBM ThinkPad laptop? it takes 15 mins just to boot the live CD
<palmerthegeek> bt2:  best of luck, i hope you find the answer....
<mpmc> Flannel: I stand corrected.
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there an app that will let you use skype on ubuntu?
<mpmc> Skype?
<Davo_Dinkum> Not the official client, I want one that's free.
<wesleywillians> Hey folks!!
<mpmc> Oh.
<coded62> how old is the laptop (prosessor speed and such
<chump> hey
<mobutu> the official client is free
<wesleywillians> i woudl like to know how to configure ubuntu with adls (pppoe)?
<palmerthegeek> hi wesleywillians
<Davo_Dinkum> mpmc: VoIP service
<illuz> its a R60, its fast
<mobutu> Davo_Dinkum: you can install  the skype client for free
<Davo_Dinkum> mobutu: What license is ti nder?
<Davo_Dinkum> *it under?
<crdlb> illuz: how much ram?
<illuz> 256mb
<smokey> How can I get Ubuntu to display quality resolution with my ATI 9200?
<crdlb> illuz: that's why
<mobutu> Davo_Dinkum: it's under the 'if you want to use skype voice over ip, download skypeclient for linux' license
<BT2> palmerthegeek il try unmounting the sda then using gparted to split it into 2 segments.  Then il add 3 more partitions and set one with the boot flag
<crdlb> smokey: crt or lcd ?
<smokey> crt
<mobutu> if you want a free open souce voice over ip client use Ekiga or something
<mobutu> it won't talk to skype though
<crdlb> illuz: ubuntu's speed will be fine, but the livecd needs more
<coded62> how can i configure my tv wonder 200 pci  to watch tv/dvr with ubuntu
<zmarshall> hey, I am brand new linux and I need some help installing my wLan card.
<Davo_Dinkum> mobutu: Will that let me connect to skype?
<crdlb> smokey: use a modeline
<mobutu> Davo_Dinkum: no
<Davo_Dinkum> Oh nm
<crdlb> !modeline | smokey
<hwMoD> @ your service
<ubotu> smokey: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<illuz> crdlb: ok if I have the live cd, is there a way to bypass the whole LIVE thing and just install?
<mobutu> Davo_Dinkum: you want to use skype, you have to download skype
<illuz> dont have any other copies :\
<mpmc> zmarshall: What make is the card?
<crdlb> illuz: use the alternate cd
<illuz> another 700mb?
<smokey> what's that?  thanks
<zmarshall> Okay, I have a Broadcom 4306 chipset (Buffalo G54s). I've attempted to install ndiswrapper, but I've probably scerwed up
<crdlb> illuz: there's no way with the desktop cd afaik
<Flannel> illuz: correct
<illuz> mkay thanks guys.
<BT2> palmerthegeek sound right?
<jbob286> Does anyone know how to map the Apple key on my macbook as the control key? I have tried this using xmodmap a few times following tutorials but it has never worked.
<illuz> so just to confirm, there is no bypass to make the LIVE cd just install?
<coded62> how can i get my ati pc wonder 200 pci to dvr on xawtv
<mpmc> zmarshall: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185650 (It might be outdated)
<mobutu> doesnt the install cd act like a live cd if you boot with it
<mpmc> zmarshall: Or check the wiki.
<Cacti2> I'm running Fiesty 64 with an AMD Athlon that supports frequency stepping... The frequency stepping works fine but the CPU fan does not work at all and only turns at one speed all the time... I've checked everywhere to solve this problem... can anybody help me?
<smokey> Ubuntu won't work automatically with 9200 or is my monitor the issue?
<zmarshall> @mpmc I've gona through trying this, however, when I type ndiswrapper - l, it only says the driver is installed not that the hardware is there
<teethdood> My memory stick doesn't get recognized upon insertion. Any ideas? (feisty fawn)
<teethdood> used to work in edgy
<coded62> how can i get my ati tv wonder 200 pci to work with ubuntu 6.1 in xawtv
<mpmc> zmarshall: Are you sure that Ubuntu isn't already using the correct module (NDISWrapper, Loaded it for my card)
<coded62> how do i get my ati tv wonder 200 pci to work with ubuntu 6.1
<BT2> does anyone know if grub boot automatically detects systems or I have to configure them manually?
<smokey> crd1b why doesn't Ubuntu work automatically with my card/monitor?  I thought Ubuntu was the most automatic Linux?
<mwe> BT2: the installer should detect your systems. if you change systems later you have to reconfigure grub
<Fayne> Anyone know how to identify a usb device from kern.log?  my device usb 6-1.1 is constantly being reset and I am not sure what it is.
<zmarshall> @mpmpc, sound stupid but how can i tell? network-manager-gnome doesn't show any wireless networks
<coded62> it auto matically detects other systems i used to dual boot with winxp
<HymnToLife> smokey, there is no such thing as an automiatic Linux
<HymnToLife> automatic*
<BT2> mwe what do I configure?
<Boohbah> 7.04 is the latest?
<mwe> !grub | BT2
<ubotu> BT2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HymnToLife> Boohbah, yes
<rolando> hola
<crdlb> smokey: it's hard to get the open source radeon drivers to increase their resolution
<crdlb> smokey: that should be fixed with  gutsy
<crdlb> because of xorg 7.3
<mwe> so just wait 6 months ;)
<smokey> crd1b: it's fuzzy looking, even photos
<Bruhaha> Hey... I got a problem after upgrading to 7.04... my screen freezes at the nvidia logo
<coded62> how do i run theese comands at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182
<smokey> crd1b: I tried 800x600 etc.  Still fuzzy.
<coded62> how do i install at tv wonder 200 on ubuntu
<jmg> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<smokey> crd1b: if I had a gforce would it be automatically clear?
<mwe> coded62: type them
<coded62> ok thanks
<coded62> hold on
<zizu10> can someone  help my to recover my user password?
<mwe> coded62: in a terminal window. you probably need sudo modprobe as well
<scales11> ouch
<mwe> zizu10: you can't
<coded62> sudo modprobe?
<mpmc> Well, I'm out, Time for me to snore my head off :D
<smokey> crd1b: I'll check out the links.  Thanks for the help.
<AaronMT> !modprobe
<mwe> zizu10: you can reset it if you boot to recovery mode
<hwMoD> @ your service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gohalien> I have a TP-Link W551G (Atheros chipset). It detects it fine, but signal is very low 20/94, in windows works just fine with good signal, so I wanted to use the windows xp drivers, I managed to install ndiswrapper, and I managed to install the driver, but, how I tell ubuntu to use that driver ? Thanks for your time !
<scales11> any suggestions for a simple "network manager" replacement?
<Baktaah> What kind of fun stuff can you do with linux that contains me putting up a server..... Like telnet or something else =)
<vanberge> would anyone be able to recommend if it is better to disable ipv6 in fiesty still?  (for slow internet, etc. )  ?
<dn4> Fiesty out?
<coolrazor> I need help with a fresh install.  Won't load into GUI, using nvidia 7100gs.  Where should I go for help?  Here?
<mwe> scales11: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<vanberge> i remember i definitely disabled it in dapper
<zizu10> the thing is ,  i lost my my password of the basic user
<scales11> Gohalien: i got the same deal
<coded62> ill try using the terminal first if no luck ill search sudo
<mwe> scales11: or sudo nano even
<mwe> vanberge: I don't need it so I disabled it.
<Fayne> how do i disable an USB device that keeps trying to load constantly?  My motherboard has built in flash memory that isnt fully recognized and keeps resetting.
<Bruhaha> After updating my Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.04 my screen freezes on the nVidia logo (nVidia screen), what's the problem?
<mwe> coded62: type sudo in front of your commands
<vanberge> mwe,  same way as in dapper?
<mwe> vanberge: yeah
<coded62> i tried entering the comands but it came up permission denied
<mwe> coded62: type sudo in front of your commands
<vanberge> mwe,  tyvm...
<scales11> mwe: humm, i will have to see, i just think that the defauly network manager is sluggish
<mwe> coded62: users are not allowed to modprobe so type sudo in front of the modprobe commands
<scales11> Gohalien: i would like to know more about your drivers
<coolrazor> (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0)  -what do I do?
<scales11> Gohalien: i have the same wireless chip and i notice the same weaker signal
<mwe> !sudo | coded62
<ubotu> coded62: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<coded62> ok
<Baktaah> What kind of fun stuff can you do with linux that contains me putting up a server..... Like telnet or something else =)
<xtknight> how do you add a module to startup, along with the command line for said module?
<xtknight> can /etc/modules also accommodate a command line for the specified module?
<coded62> like this right "sudo echo "options cx88xx card=4 tuner=44" > cx88xx"
<jmg> coded62: for that command do sudo -i
<mwe> xtknight: that's handled in /etc/modprobe.d/*
<rook> running ubuntu feisty fawn. how do I kill the x server? everything i've tried (from hitting (ctrl-)alt-f1 to doing (/etc/init.d/) ./gdm stop to hitting ctrl-backspace all give me the same unusable black screen
<jmg> and then echo at the # prompt
<xtknight> mwe, so i'd create a file in there and inside the file..?
<mwe> coded62: the instructions are screwed
<coded62> yes they are because i tried sudo -1 and no luck and the way online forums and no luck
<jmg> coded62:, type: sudo -i <enter>
<coded62> ok
<gu014> has anyone installed the streamzap remote using lirc under feisty?
<mwe> coded62: sudo -i to get a root prompt or sudo su -c 'echo cx88xx card=4 > cx88xx'
<lonran> how would you play a kvcd that is in bin and cue format without burning it?
<jmg> lonran: mplayer foo.bin
<mwe> xtknight: right. look at the other files there
<coolrazor> I need help with a fresh install.  Won't load into GUI, using nvidia 7100gs.  Where should I go for help?  Here?
<rook> id even settle for instructions on how to remove it from the default runlevel so that i can get my damn driver compiled (trying to run the nvidia CUDA driver binary, and it wont run with the xserver running and it wont run in single user)
<HymnToLife> coded62, tee is your friend
<foug> how do i list all my PIDs?
<mwe> coolrazor: yeah.
<mwe> !fixres | coolrazor
<ubotu> coolrazor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmg> foug: ps aux
<HymnToLife> coded62, echo "something | sudo tee /somewhere
<Bruhaha> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anandanbu> the distribution upgrade from edgy to feisty shows an authentication error and how can i update to feisty now
<rook> <Bruhaha>, no, not that driver, i need to install a different one
<rook> can someone pleasse just tell me how to remove x from the default runlevel?
<rook> i dont mind starting it manually when i log on
<lonran> jmg, THANKS!
<lonran> jmg, mplayer is a 10
<oriez> where can i find flash player for ubuntu
<Gohalien> I have a TP-Link W551G (Atheros chipset). It detects it fine, but signal is very low 20/94, in windows works just fine with good signal, so I wanted to use the windows xp drivers, I managed to install ndiswrapper, and I managed to install the driver, but, how I tell ubuntu to use that driver ? Thanks for your time !
<Bruhaha> [rook] : i did that for me ^^
<HymnToLife> !flash | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bruhaha> After updating my Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.04 my screen freezes on the nVidia logo (nVidia screen), what's the problem?
<spasticteapot> oriez: Go to Firefox, and double-click on a flash object. Firefox will install it for you.
<bruenig> spasticteapot, really?
<HymnToLife> spasticteapot, I don't think so...
<Fayne> is there a hardware manager in Ubuntu 7.04 where I can disable devices?
<bruenig> seeing as plugins are installed in an area owned by root, I would say not
<spasticteapot> HymnToLife: Well, that's what I did ten minutes ago.
<bruenig> although I guess they can also be installed in ~/.mozilla
<rook> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coded62> is there any way to instal a driver without code (yes im used to win)
<spasticteapot> coded62: The repository?
* M0ose has sent you mail! To receive your mail, type /s FreeNodeMail *
<Kalisto> how do i find out what ubuntu version im running? edgy/dapper?
<ruben> Hi, there is no response on #oracle channel :), one question, I have installed oracle 10g for debian/ubunut, how can I get the sid? what is the way?
<spasticteapot> coded62: Try Synaptic. And you might be able to find a .deb if you're lucky.
<coded62> never heard of the repository
<rook> ok, guys assume for a moment that i do not want to install a driver of any kind, and just want to shut x down. how do i do it?
<coded62> ok ill try
<rook> ctrl backspace results in a blank screen
<Kalisto> rook, ctrl atl backspace
<rook> so does ctrl alt f1
<rook> doesnt work, kalisto
<rook> see above
<xtknight> mwe, thanks i got it.  really lucky actually one of the files contained the exact module  i needed to add options to
<rook> running ./gdm stop in init.d doesnt work either
<Kalisto> rook, after that ctrl alt f1. or f2 etc
<mwe> rook: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop will shut it down promptly
<rook> all give unusable black screens
<jmg> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jmg> sudo killall -9 X
<jmg> hehe
<Bruhaha> After updating my Ubuntu 6.10 to Ubuntu 7.04 my screen freezes on the nVidia logo (nVidia screen), what's the problem?
<Kalisto> rook, killall -9
<jmg> Bruhaha: what card
<rook> alright, ill try that. is there any way to just remove it from the default runlevel?
<Melissa|X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18259/ so how bad is it?
<Kalisto> so how do i find ubuntu version im using? where does it say>?
<mwe> !fixres | Bruhaha
<ubotu> Bruhaha: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Bruhaha> jmg: GeForce2 MX Integrated, but just for the record, it was working fine before the update
<mwe> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<jgalt> does anyone know how to get m4a's to play in Rhythmbox  music player?
<jmg> Bruhaha: try installing nvidia-glx-legacy
<knicknic> can someone help I get failed to determine codename errors when I do alternate install, and I dont know how to manually set codename or fix it
<g0o1>  how do i remove beryl-manager from my sessions->startup using the terminal???
<Thorondor> Kalisto, when you go into a console(CTRL + ALT *F?) you are able to see your Ubuntu Version... try it
<Bruhaha> [jmg] : how sould i do that if i cant enter ubuntu? it freezes on the logo, ive tried ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+backspace
<Bruhaha> nothing seems to work
<mwe> g0o1: that's not easy
<g0o1> yeah, but that is the only way that i can...
<mwe> Bruhaha: boot to recovery mode
<r2mx> hi
<g0o1> i can't remove it with system->preferences->sessions
<g0o1> im on LiveCD right now..
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<demonspork> How do I apply a desktop background to each of the desktops on the Beryl desktop cube?
<dinochopins> how to change mailbox setting from mbox to Maildir ?
<rook> THAT doesnt do anything
<r2mx> cool mi i have 3 monts
<demonspork> 3 of them have no background
<r2mx>  usin ubuntu feisty
<dinochopins> I'm using procmail that I want to filter into Maildir
<cute_bettong> !ati
<g0o1> when i try to boot dapper, it just takes me back to the ubuntu login screen after the beryl manager loads
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r2mx> if you wana se mi desktop
<mwe> g0o1: well you can rename ~/.gnome2 to create a new profile
<Kalisto> Thorondor, just gives me the version number but i got it with the other command ;)
<r2mx> http://r2mx.blogspot.com
<g0o1> mwe: mind if i PM you?
<mwe> g0o1: ok
<r2mx> is the best feistyfanw,
<mwe> g0o1: be you only can if you're registered at #freenode
<Thorondor> Kalisto, ok, I thought that if you get the version number, you can easily know the asociated Version name  good for you
<r2mx>  alla is automatic
<mwe> g0o1: just join #mwe
<r2mx> instalation scrip videos plugins   is my new machine 2007 laptop dell
<rook> mwe: it says it shut down gdm, but x is still running
<mwe> rook: I see
<r2mx> i take vista to my mama
<mwe> rook: sudo killall -9 X and sudo killall -9 gdm maybe
<r2mx> yeah if you run live cd
<r2mx>  not all funtion is operaiting
<Kalisto> Thorondor, unfortunatly Ubuntu is not the only distro i use therefor it gets hard to keep track of version numbers and their names ;)
<cute_bettong> does anyone know if the ati radeon x1300 pro pci-e card is supported in ubuntu? lspci does not show what the card is
<rook> both of those return "no process killed"
<mwe> !ati | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> cute_bettong: it is if you install the driver
<r2mx>  i tink fesity fawn detect automatic your cart video
<r2mx> my i have ati to
<mwe> rook: sudo killall -9 Xorg, then?
<scales11> mwe: i need to be able to get vpnc running on my wifi manager too, how would i do that?  would it just be easier with a client?
<cute_bettong> ok so it is supported....and what about sound issues with the dimension c521 onbord sound....it seems like i can play sounds but apps like skype are useless
<r2mx> now i run in wifi  feisty
<Goldfisch> Anybody running ubuntu feisty with a root-on-LVM-on-RAID configuration? I posted a discussion of a problem I had getting LILO to work after upgrade at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427579
<oriez> desktop effects make a white screen
<crdlb> oriez: #ubuntu-effects
<mwe> scales11: I'm not experienced using vpn. I assume using a client would be easiest, though.
<__mikem> oriez
<r2mx>  configuration acelerating cart video
<g0o1> mwe: i PM'd you.. if you think you can help me out, please let me know =P
<__mikem> oriez if you get a white screen, you need to install your videocard's drivers
<r2mx> im spanish i have limitation for wrtite
<bobbob1016> anyone here using powerline networking?  I had one adapter, and it worked fine, but I switched to a newer one, with 4 ports instead of one, and now my pings are 800+ on speedtest.net, any ideas?
<mwe> g0o1: you can't PM unless you're registered at freenode. join #mwe instead
<r2mx> french or spanish is beter for my
<rook> well....that froze it!
<walkintome> does anyone know if its possible to edit the pop-up dialogue in feisty?
<rook> at least i didnt get the same screen....
<bobbob1016> r2mx, I speak a little spanish, if you want me to translate for you
<AndyC1> hi
<r2mx> perfecto amigo
<cute_bettong> is anyone here useing the dell dimension C521 with amd 64 dual core?
<AndyC1> does anyone know what package s2disk is in?
<Intangir> hello, i got feisty and my mouse doesnt work right anymore
<g0o1> mwe: im in it
<HymnToLife> !find s2disk
<LordLimecat> Intangir: in what way?
<ubotu> File s2disk found in uswsusp
<Intangir> it isnt moving,
<neverblue2> exit
<Intangir> it lets me click
<Intangir> but not move
<HymnToLife> AndyC1, ^^^
<r2mx> i give agret website for your problem
<LordLimecat> oh :(
<Intangir> it worked earlier
<walkintome> does anyone know if its possible to edit the pop-up dialogue in feisty so its not the yellow and brown thing?
<LordLimecat> Intangir: is it wireless? usb?
<Intangir> usb
<AndyC1> HymnToLife: thanks!
<LordLimecat> Intangir: dunno :( sorry.....i WOULD check "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and pastebin it
<bobbob1016> r2mx, pero, lo siento si no use la palabra correcto
<kahrytan> Intangir: use a usb to ps/2 adapter
<LordLimecat> Intangir: but no promises
<r2mx> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org
<mwe> Intangir: make sure all the right usb modules are loaded
<r2mx> no se preocupe amigo bobbob10
<Intangir> it worked earlier
<IndyGunFreak> I've got an external hard drive I've formatted as ext3, but in permissions, its set as root only, and everything else is greyed out.  How can i make it accessible to a normal user, to put data on the drive?
<mwe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Intangir> it has never had a problem in dapper or edgy
<Melissa|X> so I was in Windows earlier... and it suddenly decides to give me a BSoD. when I rebooted, my harddrive was dead. any ideas how to recover my stuff? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18259/
<dan__> Anyone know what a great music program is for a huge library of music and that has the feature to be able to edit the metadata of the music file...And also that the program has last.fm support?
<r2mx> ok i goo to spanish ubuntu tank boot
<mwe> Melissa|X: is it dead, litterally?
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me to put up a telnet BBS :)?
<Scunizi> Who are the files owned by in /var/www? HTTP? Root?
<jmg> Melissa|X: send your drive to forensics
<mwe> Melissa|X: you can't access it at all?
<jmg> mwe: look at her log
<walkintome> does anyone know if its possible to edit the pop-up dialogue in feisty so its not the yellow and brown balloon?
<LordLimecat> hey, are the nvidia-glx-new-dev drivers newer/"better" for gaming than nvidia-glx-new?
<crimsun> dan__: amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, quod libet, etc.
<zmarshall> I'm still having a problem installing my Broadcom 4306 wireless lan card, I've tried ndiswrapper and i think everything else but nothing. Ndiswrapper -l returns "Driver Installed' but does not state that the hardware is there
<Melissa|X> when I try to mount it it gives me the buffer I/O errors
<HymnToLife> zmarshall, wrong driver, then
<mwe> Melissa|X: it looks bad
<wickers> you guys find #ubuntu too full and active to get anything done?
<dan__> crimsun, i am using rhythmbox currently but when i try to edit the metadata it gives me a GStream error or something like that.
<Patrick_> Melissa|X, If you can determine the manufacturer of your drive they normally would have a diagnostic tool that can be downloaded and burned to disc.. that would be a good place to start
<LordLimecat> wickers, seems that way sometimes, but then i just start helping
<zmarshall> @HymnToLife, do i have to install the other drivers before trying to install the new ones?
<Baktaah> Does anyone know of a BBS telnet software (not so complex?)
<Thorondor> dan__ XMMS can also do all the staff you mentioned before
<HymnToLife> zmarshall, not absolutely required but it wouldn't hurt
<Melissa|X> it won't boot nor mount nor can I get dd to back it up with 'dd if=/dev/hdb1 > ./partimg
<mwe> Melissa|X: I think you need proffesional help to recover your data
<zmarshall> @HtmnToLife, how do I do that
<jmg> Baktaah: dont know but i used to run iniquity under dosbox
<dan__> Thorondor: does it also look nice? I am a very picky person, sorry. lol
<HymnToLife> zmarshall, sudo ndiswrapper -r drivername
<Melissa|X> I don't have that kind of money...
<Baktaah> jmg: linux?
<jmg> Baktaah: under dosbox yes
<mwe> Melissa|X: I think you might be in bad luck, then.
<bobbob1016> r2mx, hay #ubuntu-es, para hispanol hiblates, yo no se si usted la usa, tengo que practicar mi espanol, tuve un examen este tarde, no se como va
<Thorondor> dan__ hahaah, XMMS looks just like Winamp of Window$
<demonspork> What Desktop manager can I install on Ubuntu Feisty that would support a different background image on each desktop?
<bobbob1016> r2mx, hablates*
<walkintome> does anyone know if its possible to edit the pop-up dialogue in feisty so its not the yellow and brown ballon....its pretty ugly lol
<Patrick_> Melissa|X, seems that way, it hurt really bad when I lost a 250 and 3 80 gb drives but I still dont backup :P it's for wimps
<Baktaah> dosbox?
<Baktaah> jmg:  whats dosbox?
<jmg> Melissa|X: find a geek that wants to impress you by fixing your stuff
<g0o1> mwe: is there a command to remove beryl-manager from system->preferences->sessions? since i can't use Graphical interface??
<dan__> Thorondor: ah, i see. i will check it out.
<jmg> Baktaah: dos emulator
<Music_Shuffle> demonspork: KDE allows you to do so
<demonspork> hmm
<HymnToLife> other proof of the greatness of KDE :p
<jmg> Melissa|X: assuming you are a girl, should be easy
<Baktaah> jmg:  okay could u guide me through it?
<mwe> g0o1: not from the terminal. rename ~/.gnome2 with mv. then login and it will create a new profile
<phaidros> phew, thats a full channel :)
<zmarshall> @HymnToLife is there a certain directory, because all im getting is no such file or directory
<dan__> Thorondor: Do you know what might be the problem when I try to tag a song's metadata in Rhythmbox and it gives me a GStream error?
<demonspork> Music_Shuffle is there any other way to do so without installing KDE?
<Thorondor> dan__ XMMs is quite good, but make sure you install the extension to play last.fm
<Sa3atsky> hi
<phaidros> anybody using avahi here?
<Sa3atsky> somebody please help me
<g0o1> what is mv?
<jmg> Baktaah: no way
<Sa3atsky> ive been having problem installing ubuntu all day
<Patrick_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dan__> Thorondor: ok.
<Music_Shuffle> demonspork: I haven't tried on Gnome, but I did once on KDE, so I can't speak for Gnome, sorry.
<HymnToLife> zmarshall, be sure you replace drivername with the actual driver name ;)
<Sa3atsky> gives me error 17 on Grub, cant do anything to fix it
<_Neil> hmmm, started getting black windows in beryl
<_Neil> what is this?
<mwe> g0o1: a command to rename stuff
<zmarshall> @HymnToLife :p I got it, i accidently put .inf at the end
<Melissa|X> my load average is 4.2 right now from trying to recover my data... gaim locks up and when it comes back it  suddenly pops up 20 messages
<Sa3atsky> can anybody help me?
<bobbob1016> _Neil, I fixed that last night actually
<Baktaah> jmg: what bbs software did u use?
<mwe> g0o1: mv .gnome2 .gnome2_bak
<zmarshall> @HymnToLife :) Thank you! I'll try finding another driver for it
<HymnToLife> mwe, to MoVe stuff, more accurately
<bobbob1016> _Neil, right click Beryl-Manager
<walkintome> how do i change the pop-up balloon in the 'sys-tray' in ubuntu feisty?
<Patrick_> Melissa|X, does the drive make any unusual sounds that it may not have made in the past
<Sa3atsky> somebody help me GRUB is killing me
<demonspork> How do I set windows to automatically focus when they are opened?
<phaidros> avahi problem: discovery works nice. alot of services for machine.local, but machine.local is not resolved in dns ..
<HymnToLife> zmarshall, http://ndiswrapper.sf.net
<phaidros> any ideas?
<Sa3atsky> please help?
<HymnToLife> theur fiki has a list of cards and drivers known to work
<mwe> g0o1: I don't think upgrading from dapper to edgy is likely to work well, though. might be easier to reinstall
<bobbob1016> _Neil, then Advanced Beryl Options
<dan__> Thorondor: Do you know what the command is to get the last.fm plugin for XMMS?
<HymnToLife> wiki*
<bobbob1016> _Neil, then Rendering Path, then click Copy
<Sa3atsky> the OS wouldnt install
<Sa3atsky> grub is killing me
<Sa3atsky> it wouldnt boot
<Sa3atsky> i tried editing the file
<bthornton> I've recently installed feisty and created a user with administrative privileges.  All is well except that said user cannot access the video capture card located at /dev/video0 (tvtime says permission denied).
<Sa3atsky> to no avail
<Baktaah> Has anyone experience of putting up a SIMPLE BBS via telnet?
<bobbob1016> _Neil, that was for an nVidia card
<Thorondor> dan__ I'm not sure about it, because i found the extension surfing in Synaptic
<mwe> !enter | Sa3atsky
<ubotu> Sa3atsky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Melissa|X> yeah its making a "scratch scratch scratch sratch... stop... scratch scratch scratch scratch... stop..."
<bthornton> however, I've done a "grep [user]  /etc/groups" the user is listed as a member of group "video"
<bobbob1016> anyone here using powerline networking?  I had one adapter, and it worked fine, but I switched to a newer one, with 4 ports instead of one, and now my pings are 800+ on speedtest.net, any ideas?
<bthornton> so I'm not sure where the problem is
<dan__> Thorondor: Oh, ok. I'll just get it there. What is the exact file name of the synaptic file for the plugin?
<Sa3atsky> mew, can u help?
<Thorondor> dan__ I suggest you to try Synaptic and do a Search (Name only) with the keyword: xmms
<mwe> Melissa|X: throw it away and buy a new drive
<Sa3atsky> mwe i mean
<Sa3atsky> heh
<dan__> Thorondor: ok.
<Melissa|X> T_T I have no money, it was free, and I want my data back
<dinochopins> can procmail's regular expression filter extract username at username@abc.com
<walkintome> Melissa|X: that happened to me after someone dropped by sata external off a desk...ur hd is most likely permanently broken
<dinochopins> I need to get the username and delivered it to my local mailbox
<dinochopins> how do I do that ?
<Patrick_> Melissa|X, unfortunately it sounds like a lost cause although maybe you should try the diagnostic tool anyway to see if it outputs anything that may help you
<mwe> !grub | Sa3atsky this might be more helpful
<ubotu> Sa3atsky this might be more helpful: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jmg> Baktaah: iniquity
<mwe> Melissa|X: you can't. accept it ;)
<coded62> will a psp connected via usb usable in ubuntu?
<_Neil> bobbob1016: nice one, what has that just done?
<Baktaah> jmg: whats with iniquity
<_Neil> worked whatever it did :D
<walkintome> does anyone know if its possible to edit the pop-up dialogue in feisty so its not the yellow and brown thing?
<bobbob1016> _Neil, no idea
<Patrick_> coded62, I would say it would via a little tinkering
<bobbob1016> _Neil, that is what I found through google and the forums, and it worked
<dan__> Thorondor: hmm...can't find a last.fm plugin in synaptic...=\
<_Neil> kk :D I thought copy-rendering raped performance..
<coded62> oh ok so it might work
<_Neil> can always re-enable if so I guess
<Thorondor> dan__ let me see...
<jmg> Baktaah: sorry i dont have time for this convo
<nn-3rd-floar> um is the file bin script ok the the sight;; what could i inpruve on in the sight;; please tell me what i could add for the linux community ;; websight == http://filebin.info
<spasticteapot> Anyone know why Ubuntu is not optimized like Arch?
<bthornton> anybody know where the command "groups" gets its info from?  like does it do a query of /etc/groups, or does it have some other API for retrieving that information?
<AlexGC> Hello gentlemen
<Tarkus> how much harddrive space does ubuntu take up after you install it (fresh install)
<coded62> any possible way to use a tv wonder 200 pci with ubuntu already have it in just no program is recognising it
<spasticteapot> I've heard of umpteen speed tweaks to help speed up Ubuntu; what, exactly, is the sum result?
<mwe> Tarkus: a few gigs
<Patrick_> spasticteapot, as ubuntu is ubuntu and arch is well arch/slackware
<spasticteapot> Patrick_, Arch is NOT slackware.
<spasticteapot> Zenwalk is slackware.
<cappicard> hrmm... is java still fubar for 64-bit?
<spasticteapot> Arch is Arch is Arch.
<AlexGC> Newbie Install question, if I may.  I just burned a 7.04 disc, and booted my laptop with it. Im ready to install, it asks to partiion. It won't delete my stuff will it?
<mwe> cappicard: at least the plugin. you need a chroot environment I think
<dan__> Thorondor: lol =\ I opened up XMMS and it doesn't appeal to me. :(
<Flannel> AlexGC: Where is your stuff?  and where do you plan on putting ubuntu?
<dan__> Thorondor: Yeah, I'm THAT picky! XD
<Patrick_> spasticteapot, so it finally came into its own nice one
<mwe> AlexGC: not unless you tell it to. it can resize the windows parition
<thomascirca> hey
<coded62> how do i use a ati tv wonder 200 pci with a dvr program
<AlexGC> Flannel I wanted to share the main HD
<spasticteapot> Patrick_: Wha?
<Flannel> AlexGC: Alright, you'll need to shrink your NTFS harddrive, and add a second partition
<Goldfisch> Tarkus: My system has about 5 GB of system files. My personal home directory has about 7.5 GB of extra data.
<Patrick_> spasticteapot, nm
<jmg> Baktaah: try this http://www.synchro.net/ dont know if its any good but there you go
<thomascirca> anyone know how to virtually mount ISOs and BINs?
<Baktaah> jmg:  im trying BBS100 its SMALL and neat and simple
<coded62> it be easier just to buy a small 20 gig hd and dual boot it from ther
<AlexGC> so I use Manual instead of guided ?
<mwe> Goldfisch: a fresh install won't take 5G I think, though.
<coded62> it took 3 gig for me
<AlexGC> Flannel: mwe: so I use manal insted of guided?
<Flannel> !iso | thomascirca
<ubotu> thomascirca: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jmg> Baktaah: gl hf
<bthornton> how do I add myself to to group "video"?
<spasticteapot> Anyone here ran any of the "speed tweaks" listed online?
<thomascirca> k thanks a lot
<mwe> bthornton: sudo gpasswd -a bthornton video
<bthornton> mwe: thanks
<Baktaah> jmg:  thanks =)
<Koba> Does anyone else notice that flashplayer-nonfree downloads EXTREMELY slow? I am getting about 25b/s
<mwe> bthornton: then log out and back in
<Goldfisch> I built another system at allocated 5GB for the root partition. That was a mistake I quickly found myself running out of room as I installed desired packages. SInce I rebuilt all my machines with RAID1, I set aside 25GB for root.
<mwe> Goldfisch: that's plenty
<admin__> How do I install the new firefox version I just downloaded?
<Goldfisch> Beside, with new disks, it was easy to get big ones! My desktop is a pair of 160GB drives and MythTV systems is a pair of 750GB drives.
<freshmeat> Hey --
<sanityx> Can anybody recommend some good games that are in the repos? I mean something I can spend a while playing like an RPG or RTS or something.
<coded62> will mythtv work in ubuntu with a ati tv wonder
<jmg> admin__: apt-get install firefox
<coded62> 200
<freshmeat> Why is it that whenever I try to run something newly downloaded, I am not granted the permission to do so?
<systemd0wn> An application i am trying to install tells me to us SVN, last time i installed this i wasnt able to get it work. are there any quick how-to guides?
<sanityx> admin__: Did you download a .deb or a tar.gz
<Patrick_> spasticteapot, my mistake, reading the arch home page now sounds very interesting and that was a good question why arent ubuntu releases optimized
<admin__> jmg: I manually downloaded the latest version and extracted it.
<thomascirca> theres some good linux games listed at bit-tech.net, they had a linux game section recently
<jmg> admin__: why the hell would you do that?
<Goldfisch> Frankly, I couldn't find anything smaller than 160GB that people would sell.
<Jump86> i need help getting my "master volume" to work w/ an nforce3 mobo.. my friend's ubuntu has the same problem.. only "PCM volume" works for us.. this is a problem since our keyboards have volume adjusters thats only work w/ Master volume not PCM
<sanityx> admin__: Thats it. Its not a package. Its installed.
<admin__> jmg: I have no idea
<sanityx> admin__: Just execute firefox.
<jmg> !firefox > admin
<sanityx> admin__: Go into the directory and do ./firefox
<jmg> !firefox > admin__
<admin__> where should I copy the folder to?
<jethomas> system0wn: sudo apt-get install subversion
<sanityx> admin__: wherever you want
<coded62> how do i install mythtv
<Goldfisch> Patrick_: Optimized for what? Your custom system? Ubuntu is trying to reach a wide audience, not be the next Gentoo of optimization.
<crockodie> i need help
<admin__> where is the standard location for program files (as in m$)?
<sanityx> !ask | crockodie
<systemd0wn> jethomas, aight. :) thanks
<ubotu> crockodie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spasticteapot> Patrick_: Seeing as how an optimized version of, say, Xubuntu, could run on a dirt-cheap machine (128mb RAM, 400mhz celeron), I don't know.
<Koba> No one?
<crockodie> can play mp3 on UBUNTU
<crockodie> why i cant play mp3 in ubuntu
<Patrick_> Goldfisch, I suppose so
<crockodie> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<sanityx> crockodie: What version of  ubuntu?
<crockodie> the latest
<thomascirca> @crockodie- dow3nload the XINE repo in order to get the mp3 codecs
<sabayon99> check out Automatix
<thomascirca> they don't come standard
<crockodie> where
<sanityx> crockodie: When you try to play an mp3 it should download the codec for you
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sanityx> DO NOT CHECK OUT AUTOMATIX
<thomascirca> add/remove programs
<admin__> what is the Linux equivelent of "Program Files"?
<crockodie> yah when i play i see this The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<Jump86> i need help getting my "master volume" to work w/ an nforce3 mobo.. my friend's ubuntu has the same problem.. only "PCM volume" works for us.. this is a problem since our keyboards have volume adjusters thats only work w/ Master volume not PCM
<sanityx> admin__: There really is none.
<root> can anyone give me a clue as to any reason that may cause my panels on my desktop to disappear
<sanityx> admin__: But custom programs are usually installed in /opt
<dan__> Thorondor: I think I will try amarok
<Goldfisch> Has ubuntu caught up and gotten something better to handle the gap automatix came in to fill? If so, I'm all ears.
<jethomas> somethign like /ect
<Koba> Anybody know of an alternative mirror for flashplayer-nonfree? I started the download, but its going so incredibly slow, I can't finish the download, and I can't do anything until that frickin package is done...
<jethomas> *etc
<mwe> Koba: adobe.com
<sanityx> Koba: just try to load a flash page in firefox. itll install it automatically
<crockodie> ok im not downloading the codecs
<LjL> Goldfisch, like there's ever been any "gap" aside from people not wanting to learn what a repository is and how it works (something you have to learn anyway sooner or later if you use Ubuntu)... anyway, yeah, Feisty installs codecs and stuff automatically.
<sanityx> crockodie: then you can't play mp3s
<Goldfisch> admin__: If you mean, where are the executable programs, they are usually in "bin" folders, like /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin, and in binary executable programs.
<crockodie> and another question why i cant enable desktop effects
<mwe> sanityx: that doesn't work here
<sanityx> mwe: strange
<Koba> mwe: How do I bypass this dpkg --configure -a thing? I can't install ANYTHING because I stopped the download
<admin__> sanityx: So it is possible to make this new version the default browser?
<thomascirca> in order to get some desktop effects use beryl or compiz
<mwe> sanityx: it redirects me to the download page at adobe
<mwe> sanityx: at least it did last I tried
<sanityx> admin__: yeah, you could make a symlink to it in your path. like in /usr/bin
<sanityx> mwe: in feisty?
<mwe> Koba: type it
<crockodie> sanityx can you help me ? i cant enabled my desktop effects why is that it always say could not be enabled
<mwe> Koba: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sanityx> sanityx: What video card do you have?
<Jump86> i fixed it! preferences > sound > select PCM>. now my keyboard volume controls work again!!
<jmg> admin__: what you are doing is completely unsupported by ubuntu
<admin__> sanityx: what is the cmd to launch the new version? firefox2?
<freshmeat> So -- any thoughts on what I can do?
<Koba> mwe: I don't want to do it, because it tries to download the flashplayer-nonfree, which goes at about 25b/s, it will take like, weeks to download
<admin__> jmg: What should I do? I need to upgrade to the latest version.
<jethomas> who cares about supported by ubuntu?
<olinuxx> hello
<sanityx> admin__: no, go to the directory and execute the binary you extracted
<thomascirca> what do you need freshmeat?
<sanityx> sanityx: "Commands" arent some special thing. They are just programs.
<freshmeat> Why am I never granted permission to execute newly downloaded programs in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> jethomas, well this is a support channel
<thomascirca> are you set t be an admin?
<mwe> Koba: hmm. can you sudo dpkg --purge remove it?
<jethomas> i guess
<bruenig> jethomas, kind of important to note if advice we give makes you no longer eligible for support
<thomascirca> and are you sure you're executing them right?
<admin__> Will "sudo apt-get install firefox" automatically install the lastest version?
<Goldfisch> freshmeat: Probably because copied files may strip the executable bit off the application. Think of it as a security feature.
<J^son> I need some help to be able to print from my windows box to my ubuntu box which my printer is connected to... can someone help me please?
<bruenig> admin__, the latest one in the repos, yes
<crockodie> why i cant enabled my desktop effects
<mwe> admin__: it will intall the version released in ubuntu
<Goldfisch> Well...downloaded files is what I meant.
<sanityx> crockodie: what kind of video card do you have
<crockodie> ATI RADEON
<jmg> admin__: the version of firefox in feisty is already the latest
<essial> crocodie: possibly mode 660 is disabled
<crockodie> 9250
<admin__> jmg: I have dapper
<mwe> admin__: and program versions don't change until the next ubuntu release
<sanityx> crockodie: ATI's drivers dont support the composite extension. Thats why,.
<freshmeat> Goldfisch: I'm actually trying to instlall and run Quake 3.
<freshmeat> ...demo.
<essial> sanityx: wrong
<jmg> admin__: subscribe to backports
<Koba> mwe: That worked
<essial> sinatyx: i'm on a radeon with desktop effects just fine
<jmg> !backports > admin__
<admin__> should I upgrade to feisty? What is different?
<crockodie> why is that ? Lastnight i have deskto effects now i dont have omg
<sanityx> essial: The proprietary driver rather.
<zoe> hello! does anyone have experience with f-spot?  I need to move my photos to a new computer and I don't want to loose all of my tag information.
<essial> crockodie message me
<Goldfisch> freshmeat: If you downloaded an executable, you either have to right-click and turn on executable permissions, or use a terminal and do a chmod +x command.
<mwe> Koba: now go to adobe.com or try your luck with sanityx's suggestion
<sanityx> essial: you can get effects but not one-click enable them. not with the proprietary driver.
<crockodie> essial cant .. im not registered
<essial> i did
<essial> i isntalled ubuntu
<Gohalien> My wireless looks like working, I can ping myself, I get an IP via DHCP, but I CANT even ping my access point therefore I cant connect to internet
<essial> and clicked "enable desktop effects" and it works out of the box
<crockodie> but last night i can enabled my desktop effects but why not ?
<essial> radeon x800 xt
<sanityx> essial: Right with the free driver
<sanityx> essial: That works with some ati cards, not all.
<Pelo> admin__,  feel free to check the release notes on ubuntu.com
<essial> ah
<olinuxx> I've an ubuntu installed and i have just make an apodio (mandriva-based) installation for test. But now, the ubuntu's grub is go out, and instead of, i have a grub from apodio with only one choice: APODIO. I have look arround, and there is my ubuntu's grub configuration on my disk. Question: how to tell to grub to reinstall ubuntu-grub ?
<admin__> if I apt-get the newer firefox, will it automatically update the default browser and copy bookmarks?
<Gohalien> My wireless looks like working, I can ping myself, I get an IP via DHCP, but I CANT even ping my access point therefore I cant connect to internet, in wifi-radar I got 2/4 or 3/4 bars
<sanityx> essial: The free driver only supports 3D on some cards.
<essial> ahah!
<essial> then really I need to STOP using the free driver :)
<demonspork> How do you search an entire directory tree for a file in Ubuntu??
<mwe> sanityx: you actually installed the flash player by going to a flash page in firefox?
<sanityx> essial: The proprietary gives 3d on almost all cards, but no composite extension. You can still do beryl or compiz but you gotta do it manually
<rr72> Gohalien~ RaLink chipset?
<bruenig> demonspork, find /dir/tree -name whatever
<Zuph> Is there any way I can disable write-caching for all my USB drives in Feisty?
<Gohalien> Atheros
<sanityx> mwe: Yes. It prompted me to download it and firefox did it automatically.
<Pelo> !grub > olinuxx  chck pm
<nn-3rd-floar> um is the file bin script ok the the sight;; what could i inpruve on in the sight;; please tell me what i could add for the linux community ;; websight == http://filebin.info
<zmarshall> I'm trying to edit a file in Nano but I cannot figure out how to save the file or exit
<budluva_> im having problems with my broadcom 4318, does anyone even want to help me? or am i on my own with this topic? i have yet to get wireless working on this laptop since hoary, im using kubuntu 7.04 if anyone cares
<crdlb> essial: if you enable the restricted driver, you have to use Xgl
<sanityx> mwe: It does that on every platform. Windows, linux, mac, etc
<crdlb> to get desktop effects
<crockodie> i still cannot .. PLAy mp3 using gxine
<olinuxx> Pelo: ??
<mwe> sanityx: I see. I must admit it's been a while since I tried last time
<sanityx> crdlb: essial : exactley
<bruenig> zmarshall, ctrl + x
<sanityx> mwe: Try it
<mwe> sanityx: by then it couldn't install it automatically
<essial> crdlb: i think i need it, cedega isnt' playing nice
<Pelo> olinuxx,  I sent you a link to reinstll grub it's in a private msg window
<nn-3rd-floar> ** i mean
<essial> eve online PLAYS, but not well
<nn-3rd-floar> can someone tell me what i could add to my websight;; http://filebin.info ;; to help the linux community
<sanityx> mwe: If you're running fesity 32 bit it can.
<mwe> sanityx: I already have flash, but I believe you if you tell me
<olinuxx> ok Pelo thanks !
<crdlb> essial: yes the open source driver isn't good for gaming
<zmarshall> @bruenig Thank you!
<essial> so should i just sh the .run then
<jl> how can i upgrade my glx version (1.2) to 1.3?
<crdlb> essial: no
<zmarshall> @budluva - I'm trying to install my Broadcom 4306 so good luck, however, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=how+to+4306+ndiswrapper
<crdlb> essial: use the restricted manager
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  check ubuntu.com there  is a link on how to contribute or participate on it
<essial> what do you suggest then
<bruenig> zmarshall, or actually ctrl + w writes or saves the file, ctrl + x exits and then asks if you want to save
<essial> i'm on day 2 with ubuntu so
<essial> gentoo convert
<Gohalien> My wireless looks like working, I can ping myself, I get an IP via DHCP, but I CANT even ping my access point therefore I cant connect to internet, I have been trying to configure since 2 days ago... anyone had this problem ?
<mwe> essial: chmod +x the .run file then sudo it
<jl> is it posible? i have an i915 graphics card
<Pelo> essial, welcome the madhouse
<sanityx> essial: Yeah gentoo is a cool idea. But its not worht compiling everything to get an 0.5% performance boost on a desktop
<crdlb> essial: system>administration>restricted manager
<essial> doing it now :)
<essial> thats why i like gentoo
<essial> er ubuntu
<essial> 2 seconds
<Gohalien> I feel like crying
<sanityx> essial: disable desktop effects before you enable the proprietary driver.
<mwe> actually some programs seemed slower in gentoo for me
<sanityx> essial: Then figure out Xgl :-D
<crdlb> sanityx: there's no need, it won't even try to start
<essial> i don't care about effects really
<essial> it doesn't mean squat to me
<sanityx> essial: Nor do I.
<crdlb> without composite
<Pelo> jl,  if it,s not in synaptic you would have to compile manualy,  I don't recommend it unless you know what you are doing ( which I donT' so I sure won't)
<essial> i'm in linux for OS development
<sanityx> essial: I care about 3D, but not for effects.
<essial> not flaming windows
<demonspork> What path does Wine install in by Default on Ubuntu?
<crimsun> jl: for i915, server glx == 1.2, client glx == 1.4, opengl == 1.3
<sanityx> essial: Exactley! I think compiz/beryl are retarded to be honest.
<jack|ass> Anyone have experience connecting to an "Intel Matrix RAID" drive set using dmraid?  It sees them, but when I try to mount it says that they're in use.
<essial> unless it speeds up nasm, i don't really give a hoot
<mwe> demonspork: /usr/bin
<essial> ok it says i need to reboot
<jl> that means that i already have opengl 1.3?
<essial> can i just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<MyR> i enjoy beryl
<sanityx> essial: Yup
<mwe> demonspork: just type wine notepad.exe or whatever
<Pelo> demonspork,  the executables are probably in  /user/bin but the windows stuff is in  home/user/.wine
<nn-3rd-floar> Pelo, that wont allow people to suggest where to get past bin scripst or forums or other etc. to add???????????
<sanityx> essial: brb
<essial> i don't see why i would have to reboot the whole system
<essial> brb myself
<sanityx> essial: Ok. Don't follow the instructions :-P
<sanityx> essial: You know best :-D
<jethomas> hehe
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar, ah, well you can alsway try and post to the forum
<freshmeat> Thanks, Goldfisch
<tlacuache> i've got a problem trying to get my bluetooth headset working. I just got an H700 bluetooth headset. I followed the directions linked to from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, and everything worked fine at first (scan, entering in the pin number, etc.). I can connect to the headset fine using btsco, and I can try to start a call in Skype (or to play an mp3 in xmms), and I hear the speaker on my ear "turn on", but then my wh
<sanityx> You can actually just restart X. But I prefer to follow instructions.
<coded62> how do i get my ati tv wonder ot work in a dvr program
<rr72> where does tab complete store the files? tabe complete doesnt work on after sudo if<tab> or sudo apt-get install nv<tab>
<mwe> the annoying icon will stay until you reboot anyway ;)
<sanityx> rr72: thats because tab completion works on commands not just anything you want.
<sanityx> mwe: yeah
<jl> thanks Pelo and crimsun... but i'm a little confused... with glx and opengl... how can i know what opengl version i'm running on?
<sanityx> rr72: as in the initial command. apt-get
<rr72> sanityx~ the exact same thing works on another ubuntu isntall
<sanityx> i.e. apt-(tab) = apt-get
<sanityx> rr72: got me
<freshmeat> Goldfisch: it works perfectly, sir.
<demonspork> What do I do if I don't have a .wine directory?
<nn-3rd-floar> Pelo, well tell me your Persional Apinion of the sight
<rr72> sanityx~ then why does it work on another install?
<freshmeat> Thanks a bunch.
<jmg> glxinfo
<rr72> sanityx~ it works on all my computers but 1
<sanityx> rr72: it will tab complete some packages. ive never quite figured out how it decides which ones :-D
<coded62> why wont my tv tuner be recognised by xawtv
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  my opinion is not worth much,  but link me anyway
<cappicard> has anyone gotten gcj  to work in 64-bit?
<crockodie> waah help me dekstop effect could not be enabledd why is that
<DShepherd> what command can i run to find out the make of my mobo?
<rr72> sanityx~ it does all on my other ocmputer, why doesnt it even compelte after i type in "sudo"
<Gerro> cappicard: what is gcj?
<sanityx> rr72: i dont know man
<cappicard> gnu java
<sanityx> Gerro: I think its the gnu java compiler
<carlhempel> DShepherd: perhaps lshw
<sanityx> Runs java code natively I think. Which is kinda cool.
<DShepherd> carlhempel: thanks. checking now
<jl> glxinfo gives me... OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.2
<sanityx> brb all
<coded62> can i use windows install disc for tv tuner under wine
<carlhempel> gci is the gnu compiler for Java .. in my view it is totally deprecated ... Sun's java is open source now, you can install it from Synaptics
<rr72> sanityx~ so then it doesnt only tab complete commands
<carlhempel> gcj*
<tankcat> is gnash good enough for youtube? I'm on AMD64 and can't install the official client
<jl> so that means i have opengl version 1.3... but what glx means?
<vbabiy> Hey guys i am trying to get DVD to work and everytime i try to play it with Totem Movie player i get plugin missing have tried everything from !dvd
<nn-3rd-floar> Pelo if you tell me what you think i should add i will add a link to your sight?
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  I can'T comment on the code but you could do with a little styling,  It a bit on the plain side
<budluva_> im having problems with my broadcom 4318, does anyone even want to help me? or am i on my own with this topic? i have yet to get wireless working on this laptop since hoary, im using kubuntu 7.04 if anyone cares
<carlhempel> budluva, it work in Hoary and doesn't work in Feisty??
<Patrick_> tankcat, I ended up following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firefox2AMD64Flash9Java?highlight=%28amd64%29%7C%28flash%29
<jl> i'm doing a java 3d simulation program and i get the message Java 3D WARNING : reported GLX version = 1.2          GLX version 1.3 or higher is required
<rr72> how can i fix my tab complete? it doesnt tab complete after i type "sudo"
<carlhempel> rr72, what happens if you hold tab? doesn't it come with more commands?
<tankcat> Patrick_: hmmm, worth a try. thanks
<Patrick_> oops tankcat actually this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28amd64%29%7C%28flash%29
<Pelo> jl,   try looking in the forum for instrctions
<vbabiy> Hey guys can any one help me getting my DVD play black to work
<rr72> carlhempel~ no
<tankcat> Patrick_: that makes more sense :-}
<tankcat> :-)
<coded62> how can i get ubuntu to recognise that i have a tv tuner installed
<rr72> carlhempel~ on my other ocmputer it does
<Patrick_> :)
<Pelo> !dvd > vbabiy   check your pm window
<nn-3rd-floar> pelo, y need a good local admin lol
<vbabiy> Pelo: i have tried that i can't get it to work
<towlie2> hi. has anyone here installed ubuntu under parallels ?
<vbabiy> i am on 7.0.4
<IgorSobreira> "You must turn on the sound support soundcore module"...anybody could help me...how can i do that??
<Pelo> vbabiy,  that's the best I can do for you , try checking hte forum
<jl> thanks Pelo, thanks guys just one more question is it normal that any 3d app run more slowly in ubuntu than in windows?
<crimsun> IgorSobreira: err, are you compiling a kernel manually?
<eolo999> have you ever seen this: sh: /usr/X11R6/bin/xauth: No such file or directory running gksu?
<Pelo> jl,  I guess it would depend on your video card
<jl> with the correct drivers of course
<Pelo> eolo999,  brower your way to that location to make sure the dir exists
<IgorSobreira> crimsun: well...im trying to compile the driver for ALSA...i can play any sounds here....
<coded62> has anyone gotten at tv wonder 200 to work with ubuntu edgy
<jethomas> what 3d app are you running?
<KillerDemon> in that case correct drivers = opensource drivers jl
<nn-3rd-floar> pelo, your sight address
<crimsun> IgorSobreira: soundcore.ko is modular
<Pelo> coded62,  do a forum search for your card model and number see if there is some info
<IgorSobreira> crimsun: i can see now...in modinfo soundcore
<shwag__> is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu for Core 2 chips ?
<Fayne> anyone mess with g15daemon for logitech g15 keyboard?  I got it loaded successfully, but lcdproc wont interact with it.
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  you are not linking my genealogy home page
<jl> i have an i915 and i'm working with the i810 driver... so... for glx 1.3 instead 1.2 i should look for dri project?
<crimsun> shwag__: the amd64 version.
<Patrick_> KillerDemon, actually correct drivers = which ever makes the thing work as it should
<coded62> ok ill try
<nn-3rd-floar> pelo, ok lol
<kurumin> hello
<Pelo> shwag__,   the 64 bit version will handle dualcore
<nn-3rd-floar> thinking genral linux users websight submight script
<KillerDemon> Patrick_, but for propriety drivers it's a different case
<rr72> tab complete doesnt complete after sudo <tab> and after sudo apt-get isntall <tab> and it does on other install
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  that subject is better for  #ubuntu-offtopic,  this is a support channel
<nn-3rd-floar> pelo, good point i did get off subject
<Patrick_> KillerDemon, yeah, well it is about time that proprietry or opensource drivers function properly instead of sacrificing performance
<Pelo> rr72 I would expect you need to provide a few letters of the word you want to complet and not expect it to guess which commandyou want to use or which package you want to install
<xayon> Hi, I've got a fat32 140gb partition, and my hones are actually on my primary hard drive (10gb), I want to change my homes to the 140gb fat partition, ok, no problem but I want to have the homes Into a directory called ".home"  inside the 140 partition (It's actually my documents drive, I've got music fotos and so on...)
<rr72> Pelo~ yeah i do but still
<jethomas> Patrick_: hard, when manufacturers give nothing to work on...
<rr72> Pelo~ doesnt work, it works on other computers tho
<Pelo> xayon,  you want to make your home folder hidden ?
<jethomas> of course, if you can write drivers better than the proprietary ones, go give a hand
<jl> thanks for the help guys... i'll try to compile some snapshots
<nn-3rd-floar> oh y Pelo im having printer trubble 1. sends data to printer to print light on printer flashes that data is being reseved than finishes ;;; nothing ever prints ?? what is happening
<IgorSobreira> when i try to "make" my alsa drivers here...i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18313/ ....anybody knows what is means?
<Patrick_> jethomas, yeah, I think they should be hacked and distributed on illegal networks if nessacery with the choice being with the consumer
<xayon> Pelo, mmmmm, something like that, It's simply I don't want it to be shown on the documents drive
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  chick you have ink
<nn-3rd-floar> pelo has ink
<Pelo> xayon,  you an change the location of the home folder simply by changing the mount point in fstab ,  for the rest I donT' know
* nn-3rd-floar witching to nn-main-2
<Pelo> nn-3rd-floar,  make sure you have the right driver
<nn-3rd-floar> done
<zntneo> dangn't i can't start services-admin or any of the admin tools anyone know why?
<Brazilian> no
<IgorSobreira> when i try to "make" my alsa drivers here...i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18313/ ....anybody can help me??
<xayon> Pelo, I know with mount command can mount a directory into another but i don't know if i can do that with fstab too
<Patrick_> zntneo, you do know that ubuntu uses "sudo" right?
<zntneo> yes
<dj-fu> any Apache hax around? I just deleted all of /etc/apache2 - which package provides it?
<Patrick_> k
<natsumey> hi, can someone give me a hand.
<natsumey> can somebody make a call to h323:219.94.52.86:1720
<Patrick_> but I need my hand for....stuff
<xayon> dj-fu reconfiguring apache don't solve it?
<zntneo> it crashes with this error "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<Jump86> kde vs gnome.. which one is the most *popular* with linux users right now? not which is the best..
<natsumey> using ekiga phone
<getoo> i have a little problem with ssh , after i connect in /home/foo/ i get stuck or it freezes when i try to change dir
<natsumey> ekiga softphone
<c01100011> hey, i want to install ubuntu but don't have a blank cd handy. Is there a way to make a  bootable usb from completely inside windows
<Pelo> xayon,  in fstab just copy another line and just change the partition and the mount point for the one you what to mount
<Gerro> Jump86: obviously gnome is most popular with Ubuntu
<root> can anyone help me with the issue of my panels disappearing?
<Gerro> Jump86: xfce is pretty popular though if you look at how long its been out
<zetsumei> hello all
<zntneo> so no one has any idea why the admin tools crash?
<Flac> Alright, its possibly just massive user error... But, i recently got both a Mic(headset+mic) and a new soundcard(Soundblaster audigy LS) Running xubuntu. When the volume is cranked all the way up i can tap on the mic and i hear fuzzy feedback, so the mic is somewhat live, but it doesnt function in skype/teamspeak/In game mic tests. Not sure how to even go about narrowing down my possibilite....
<zntneo> with this error "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<Flac> ...Any help would be much appriciated.
<Pelo> !install > c01100011  check your pm window for links to installation instructions
<natsumey> can someone give me a hand, try make call to h323:219.94.52.86:1720
<dj-fu> xayon: doesn't seem to, no
<vbabiy> should this work //192.168.0.1/M /mnt/ServerM cifs auto,user,credentials=/etc/vbabiy.mine.nu,rw 0 0
<natsumey> can you hear my voice ?
<Pelo> Flac,  check i the forum and in this link  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<natsumey> i can hear ur voice
<dj-fu> another package must provide the files in /etc/apache2, does anyone know what it is?
<Jump86> Gerro, what about w/ the linux community in general?
<starkruzr> can someone recommend me a BitTorrent client that doesn't suck?
<Pelo> natsumey,  why do you want us to call there ? wouldnT it be better if you asked in a channel with ppl from your area in ?
<chump> natsumey: my program crash
<Patrick_> starkruzr, I like freeloader its simple
<natsumey> nobody familliar with ekiga
<Pelo> starkruzr,   utorrent running on wine ,,  or deluge ( it's just starting but promissing)
<natsumey> at my area
<chump> natsumey: and i can't hear anything hehe
<starkruzr> uTorrent doesn't work with your browser though, right?
<natsumey> i can hear someone say hi to me
<starkruzr> i.e. you can't say "open this file with uTorrent"
<coded62> i followed the improved instructions at the bottom of the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182&highlight=ati+tv+wonder+200  but wat do i do after i have typed in all the commands line by line
<natsumey> i'm sure i have a problem with my NAT
<cute_bettong> ack i tryed the ati howto and it just screwed up my computer...no gui im useing irssi can someone please help me i have an ATI Radeon X1300 Pro PCI-E card...can someone please please help me to get my gui back?
<natsumey> arghhh
<Gerro> Jump86: kde gets annoying with its k everything
<Pelo> natsumey,  there is an #ekiga channel , try asking there
<natsumey> which port h323 is using
<Pelo> coded62,  you could have copy/pasted  you didnT need to type it all
<natsumey> Pelo, thanks
<Patrick_> starkruzr, if you arer using firefox then you can get a plugin from them to pass the torrent file on to utorrent if you wish
<natsumey> my problem is not with ekiga, but with this voip gateway hardware
<c01100011> Pelo, thanks, supprized i didn't find that myself / no one recomended it when i asked yesterday. sure beats my last resort of installing damn small, then creating a partition where i could put the install files
<natsumey> and with my natting
<Pelo> c01100011,  not everyone knows all the triggers for the bot
<coded62> oh i did and im at the bottom of the text do i hit enter or save it or wat do i do with the commands i have typed in the terminal
<shwag__> Pelo: what about  	ubuntu-7.04-server-ia64.iso
<Pelo> shwag__,  what about it ?  server editon donT have gui
<c01100011> Pelo: does this bot have anything fun like the debian channel's ?
<Patrick_> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmoothOp> does ubuntu have better support for shitty video cards
<SmoothOp> aka anything with ati
<SmoothOp> so i can run beryl
<coded62> lol i agree
<Patrick_> yeah
<Music_Shuffle> c01100011: Yeah, but you should explore it in -offtopic, or -bots :)
<Pelo> c01100011, no it's a very serious bot
<sn0> nn
<shwag__> Pelo: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-ia64.iso     does this handle dual core ?
<coded62> i typed in all the commands need here i followed the improved instructions at the bottom of the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182&highlight=ati+tv+wonder+200  but wat do i do after i have typed in all the commands line by line
<tonyyarusso> shwag__: yes
<Pelo> SmoothOp,  some but you better check the forum for you model and ask in #beryl for experience users
<Shrimpy_> hey, anyone use sound juicer and does it work properly. it always show's any cd as some forgin band that i can't read lol
<zntneo> dangn't i can't get wifi-radar to work with wpasupplicant
<zntneo> :(
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help me with my problem im stuck in irssi and my ati card is not working right as per the howto
<SmoothOp> buy another card
<Pelo> shwag__,  you were told earlier that the 64 bit  versions handled  dualcore ,  it's stil the same answer
<jmg> !attitude | SmoothOp
<ubotu> SmoothOp: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cute_bettong> yea i know i should...it has an onbord nvidia card but it's only a 128 card...and that question was aimed at someone that could actually give pertinant info not some nub that thinks he knows it all
<cute_bettong> no can anyone actually help me with my ati card please?
<cute_bettong> now*
<zntneo> so can anyone help?
<coded62> i followed the improved instructions at the bottom of the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182&highlight=ati+tv+wonder+200  but wat do i do after i have typed in all the commands line by line
<SmoothOp> model number?
<Pelo> cute_bettong, I wish I could help but I donT' knwo anythinga bout ati cards,  ask periodicaly maybe someone who knows will show up and be able to answer your questiion,
<SmoothOp> cute, from my trial and error
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, what card
<SmoothOp> they dont fucking work well in a linux environment
<SmoothOp> if you want to play games
<Pelo> zntneo,  try looking up your hardware in the forum , there maybe some solution there for you
<cute_bettong> patrick_ it's an ati X1300 Pro PCI-E card...
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | SmoothOp
<ubotu> SmoothOp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bromics> Ubuntu can't seem to detect my wireless card, anyone can help?
<SmoothOp> english isnt my native language
<Shrimpy_> Bromics: what type of card do you have?
<Pelo> !wifi > zntneo  or try these guides in your pm window
<pman201> Can someone help me? My sound does not work. It was working since I have installed it, then it stopped and I tried to restart.
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: it's an ATI Radeon X1300 Pro PCI-E card
<coded62> i followed the improved instructions at the bottom of the page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338182&highlight=ati+tv+wonder+200  but wat do i do after i have typed in all the commands line by line
<zntneo> Pelo: i've tried those
<Bromics> Shrimpy_, its a built in card cause i have ubuntu installed on my laptop
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, 1 sec
<Shrimpy_> Bromics: type    lspci
<zntneo> and i know it will work because network-manager can use wpa
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: just remember im stuck in irssi with really no idea what the heck im doing lol....and thank you ^_^
<zntneo> but i want to use wifi-radar
<Pelo> coded62, once you entered all those lines one by one your setup shoud work,  read further if it doesnT' there are further instructions for ppl with problems
<Shrimpy_> Bromics: on there does it say something like brodcom ...airforce something...?
<pman201> Can someone help me with my sound it is not working
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, have you tried any other guides or done anything with your graphics up till now
<Pelo> zntneo,  that was the best I could do , I donT' know anyting about wifi
<Bromics> Shrimpy_, 1 sec
<coded62> i entered all of the commands and nothing has happened
<Pelo> !sound > pman201   look in your pm window for some instructions
<zntneo> know anything about the admin tools? and why they crash for me?
<Bromics> Shrimpy_, nope.
<Shrimpy_> Bromics: ok what does it say. i think it shows your card on the bottom
<Pelo> coded62,  donT, expect to see anyting spectacular ,  restart x and see if it is better , crtl alt backspace
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: no i used the howto provided by ubotu to try to get the ati card to work...i think i did it correctly...but it dosen't work all i get is a blank screen...nothing else. the card was provided with the computer by dell....the invoice lists the card as an ATI Radeon X1300 Pro card with 256 mb of ram PCI-E
<coded62> ok
<bcstv> gaim is crashing on my I64 Feisty is there any known problem?
* Pelo doens'T know why he's here, he can barely keep up with the channel 
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: also im useing 2 monitors with the card...and some kinda weard splitter cable that came with it...as it connects from a really strange port to the 2 vga ports
<natsumey> urghhh
<turbolover> anyone here familiar with sparc boxen?
<natsumey> which port is using for h323 voip protocol
<starkruzr> turbolover: sorry, not I
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, that strange port is most likely a DV-I port
<turbolover> crud :P
<Pelo> one day I'd like to see  1176 ppl answer a question like that with no at the same time
<jethomas> true that
<Bromics> Shrimpy_, the last line is "Ethernet Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  79c970 [PCNet32 LANCE] 
<chump> natsumey: http://www.teamsolutions.co.uk/tsfirewall.html
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, Im trying to find a way of helping you its difficult when your stuck in irssi
<starkruzr> Patrick_: What plugin is this that Firefox uses to pass the torrent to utorrent?
<natsumey> one min :)
<Patrick_> starkruzr, 1 sec
<RAOF> bcstv: I presume you mean "x86-64" not "IA64".  And if you've got the libnotify plugin enabled, that's been the source of muchos crashiotos for me.
<starkruzr> It's not on Firefox's website
<Pelo> starkruzr,  you donT do it like that , let me tell you how
<bcstv> RAOF Yes x86-64
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: it dosen't look like a DVI port...it's something diffrent...it came with 2 types of these y connectors...both plug into the card...the other set is a DVI and on the cables im useing the ports that hook to the monitors are VGA...and thank you...i know irssi isen't the best place to get stuck...i did backup my xorg.conf file when i installed the ati drivers....i just don't know the commnad to restore the original xorg.conf file...if i c
<Riley> does anyone know of a better ipod program than gtkpod for ubuntu
<bcstv> Disable libnotify?
<starkruzr> Pelo: okay?
<RAOF> bcstv: In the "plugins" preferences thingy.
<Pelo> starkruzr,  setup utorrent to grab all the torrents you download to your desktop and  when you download a torrent dl it to the desktop
<RAOF> Riley: Banshee.
<Bromics> Shrimpy_, the wired connection is working, only my wireless connection is not working. I don't think it's detected because I cant see it in the network connections.
<natsumey> chump,
<natsumey> can u check my iptables
<natsumey> http://www.arcleaf.com/wp-stuff/iptables-voip.txt
<Riley> RAOF: free?
<shwag> where are ubuntu torrents ?
<natsumey> is there any missing part
<Patrick_> Pelo, how would one restore a backed up xorg.conf file ???
<TTT_Travis> hi, I am using Samba + Winbind + PAM to authenticate a ubuntu client to my Active Directory 2003 server, I am trying to figure out how to make PAM generate a kerberos TGT at login
<natsumey> coz this VoIP gateway is in LAN
<RAOF> Riley: Yes.  Install the "banshee" pacakge via your package manager of choice.
<sin18> when i boot into ubuntu (7.04).. couple of apps (eg. firefox, xchat) automoatically open up ... how can i disable those from starting ?
<Pelo> starkruzr,  in ut you'll find the auto-load info in  prefs > others and check the delete torrent ... bit so they won'T be left on the desktop
<natsumey> so i create a portfowarding
<Bromics> Ubuntu can't seem to detect my wireless card, anyone can help?
<Pelo> Patrick_,    command line or  gui ?
<Jump86> how do i disable automount when using gparted?
<bcstv> yes I see a notification item checked in the plugins
<bcstv> before it crashed
<ozzyparrot> whats the best  mp3 player for ubuntu ?
<Patrick_> starkruzr, Pelo CLI
<starkruzr> Pelo, good deal, thank you.
<slow2learn> hello i cant seem to get beryl to work any help
<Bromics> Ubuntu can't seem to detect my wireless card, anyone can help?
<chump> natsumey: i guess i'm not qualified to answer that question yet
<RAOF> slow2learn: Join #ubuntu-effects
<natsumey> ohh ok
<Pelo> Patrick_,  doesn't matter realy   sudo  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<natsumey> thanks
<ozzyparrot> Whats the best MP3 player for ubuntu
<chump> i don't know much about iptables  ;)
<Shrimpy_> Bromics: mmm, it's not showing you computer detects it. sometimes your BIOS likes to turn it off. (slight chance) but i'm sorry i have no clue
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: i don't remember the name of the file...but i only backed it up once... im just stumped as what to do the card was awesome in windows lol....i know it's ati and there a pain but i would love to get it to work right
<katrus> Hi, all. Just installed Feisty, and It's not letting me set the correct resolution on my widescreen monitor.
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: i also backed it up via the ati howto that ubotu gave to me
<RAOF> !resolution | katrus
<jethomas> xorg.conf
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, sudo  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~  /etc/X11/xorg.conf thx to pelo
<Jump86> how do i disable automount when using gparted?
<ubotu> katrus: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<katrus> Thanks, RAOF
<Pelo> katrus,  but your monitor works ?   you just need to  ecit xorg.conf and add the extra resolution you need
<katrus> And Pelo
<Pelo> eww, second hand gratitude
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: thanx man...
<natsumey> chump,
<Bromics> Shrimpy_, thnx for trying :)
<Bromics> Ubuntu can't seem to detect my wireless card, anyone can help?
<natsumey> can u help me again
<natsumey> try call me 1 more time :)
<CyberCod> how does one get ndiswrapper onto a machine with no net connection?
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, when you get your gui back get back to me
<cute_bettong> Pelo: thank you as well....ill give it a try and hopefully be back for some proper help thank you guys so much ^_^
<r0b3rt> how can i open .. my SSH
<natsumey> h323:219.94.52.86:1720
<Pelo> cute_bettong,  best of luck
<chump> natsumey: ok
<DShepherd> is there a command that will retrieve information about my bios?
<Bromics> Ubuntu can't seem to detect my wireless card, anyone can help?
<cute_bettong> Pelo: thanx man ill need it.... hehe
<cute_bettong> exit
<Patrick_> Bromics, whats the card
<rr72> Bromics~ feisty has crappy wifi suppoert, welcome to the club
<natsumey> i can hear u voice
<GaiaX11> CyberCod: Ndis is in the ubuntu cd :-)
<Bromics> rr72, oh my bad...
<r0b3rt> Can Anyone Teach Me How To Setup Root
<Pelo> natsumey,  can you ask for testing in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> rr72, get a card that has a native driver
<natsumey> ok Pelo
<Patrick_> Bromics, put lspci and look for the exact name givin for your wifi card
<chump> i can't hear your's
<r0b3rt> Can Anyone Help Me Setup Root
<Pelo> rob1n,  ther is no root as such in ubuntu , it' sudo
<rr72> bruenig~ it did have a native driver, it worked out of the box in edgy
<natsumey> urghhh
<natsumey> i guess i know why
<bruenig> rr72, if you have a native driver, then you should be swimming
<r0b3rt> ???
<Pelo> r0b3rt,  ther is no root as such in ubuntu , it' sudo
<r0b3rt> what u mean
<rr72> bruenig~ feisty fucked everything up on my computer
<starkruzr> dammit.  Comedy Central's Motherload doesn't work :/
<DARKGuy> !ohmy | rr72
<Pelo> !sudo > r0b3rt  check pm
<ubotu> rr72: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> rr72, fresh install or upgrade?
* rr72 pats ubotu
<kyubi_> hi
<Pelo> hey
<starkruzr> ubotu, botsnack
<kyubi_> any girl?
<ubotu> Yum!
<r0b3rt> can i run .. my Webserver Right ?
<DShepherd> !root | r0b3rt
<ubotu> r0b3rt: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kyubi_> ummm
<Flac> well, I've waded through a few pages of posts. Dont think im going to find my answer, ya'll have a pleasent evening.
<rr72> bruenig~ upgrade on one machine and fresh install on another hardrive same machine
<Pelo> kyubi_, this is a support chanel
<Bromics> Patrick_, my wireless card isn't detected how will it show in lspci?
<r0b3rt> ok
<GaiaX11> kyubi_: ubotu is a girl :-)
<cute_bettong> Pelo: one last thing that command you gave to me sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ what does the ~ do? it dosen't seem to work O_o am i doing it wrong?
<Patrick_> Bromics, just try it first ;)
<Bromics> Patrick_, i did that, didn't show. Only showed my Wired connection
<Pelo> cute_bettong,  well it assumes that you edited xorg.conf with  gedit or someting  and ~ is not a switch it is appended to the files by the editor to make a backup
<montgoej> Has anyone in here gotten the Cisco VPN client working with the newest version of the Kernel on Feisty
<Patrick_> Bromics, can you find out what the card is.. is it in a laptop or tower pci card??
<spasticteapot> Bromics: Trust me on this. LSpci is your friend.
<r0b3rt> robert@robert-desktop:~$ sudo chown robert:robert /home/robert/*
<r0b3rt> Password:
<r0b3rt> Sorry, try again.
<r0b3rt> Password:
<r0b3rt> Sorry, try again.
<r0b3rt> Password:
<r0b3rt> robert@robert-desktop:~$
<Pelo> !paste | r0b3rt
<ubotu> r0b3rt: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DShepherd> r0b3rt: dont paste here please
<spasticteapot> Bromics: Most PCI cards - even unrecognized ones - can tell you what they are.
<r0b3rt> aw sorry
<rr72> spasticteapot~ lshw is my friend
<cute_bettong> Pelo: mmm i did what the howto said....imma try to look for the actual filename and see what is what....ill be back in a second or so...i hope hehe
<spasticteapot> rr72: That works too.
<Pelo> r0b3rt,  linux is case sensitive
<Bromics> Patrick_, its a built in wifi card because its a laptop
<Patrick_> Bromics, was there any output in lspci that showed 802.11b/g or anything like that
* natsumey killing my self
<Bromics> Patrick_, nope.
<danm2007> Is there anyway to Disable my Xfi card in ubuntu and tell it to use my Onboard audio ???
<jmg> natsumey: remember it's down the street not across the road
<rr72> danm2007~ unplug it?
<jmg> make it count!
<natsumey> hehehe
<elaine30> hola
<spasticteapot> danm2007: It's somewhere in the ALSA config program, I think.
<danm2007> rr72 well I still use it for windows.
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<rr72> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Riyonuk> I installed 7.10 and I wish to un-install it and install 6.10, as my wireless card is not supported for some reason
<Pelo> danm2007,  I think you can blacklist it in modprobe or something like that , you'd have to look it up in the forum
<jmg> Riyonuk: thats a definate bug
<Drk_guy> Can any1 give me the apt-get command for "Alien"
<jmg> what card is that?
<spasticteapot> Riyonuk: Hunt down the driver, or wait a week 'till it's fixed.
<rr72> danm2007~ do you know the module? u can add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Patrick_> Bromics, ok, then lets start by giving me the model of the laptop, or if you have an existing win install on the lappy then you could find out what the card is from there
<elaine30> hola
<cute_bettong> Pelo: found it and replaced it...imma try it now to see if it works....see you in GUI land hopefully XD
<Drk_guy> Can any1 give me the apt-get command for "Alien"
<danm2007> rr72 it shows up under the device manager.
<MyR> drkm, apt-get install alien
<Pelo> Drk_guy,  sudo apt-get install alien , but you shouldnT' use rpm pacakges they are made for redhat
<Riyonuk> spasticteapot, I tried ndiswrapper, it didnt work
<jmg> Riyonuk: if you can please file a bug in launchpad
<spasticteapot> Riyonuk: What card?
<jmg> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Drk_guy> Thank you Pelo
<r0b3rt> Is it Posible to run psybnc in Ubuntu ?
<Riyonuk> D-Link DWL 520 rev.d
<Pelo> Drk_guy,  you might find this helpfull http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<spasticteapot> Riyonuk: What does LSPCI say?
<Draconicus> I've suddenly got hidden folders and files showing on GTK save/load dialogs and I have no idea how to turn the option off... can somebody help?
<elehia_7> olaaaaaa
<Riyonuk> I dont know, Im on windows now, should I reboot into it?
<Pelo> Draconicus,  right click   uncheck show hidden
<IgorSobreira> hi all...my 7.04 doesn't play any sounds....i was trying to compile my alsa driver...but no success...anybody has any tip????
<spasticteapot> Riyonuk: Well, just look up the chipset. The driver might be hiding out there somewhere.
<Drk_guy> Pelo, i am not that Noob
<DARKGuy> !es | elehia_7
<Bromics> Patrick_, its Intel(R) Pro/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<ubotu> elehia_7: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Draconicus> Pelo: ...Wow... I'm tired. XD
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira: What soundcard?
<bruenig> right click, damn ubuntu, on windows ....
<elehia_7> ola darkguy
<Pelo> !sound > IgorSobreira  chcck your pm window
<elehia_7> oli
<Pelo> Drk_guy,  it  wasn'T meant as a insult , just passing the knowledg along
<danm2007> rr72 under Device manager, under the advanced tab of my xfi card it says somthing like.  /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1102_5
<danm2007> rr72 would that be it ?
<Drk_guy> Ok!!!!
<Riyonuk> I did, I found it, it said to compile, I installed base tools, or something like that, just to compile, and I couldnt get it to work
<r0b3rt> If Ever Is It Posible To Run PsyBNC in Ubuntu
<rr72> danm2007~ idk sorry, busy in another channel
<cute_bettong> Pelo, it worked ok can ya help me get my ati card working right...or Patrick_ maybe?
<IgorSobreira> spasticteapot: well...Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<danm2007> rr72 ok
<Pelo> r0b3rt,  they have a channel go and ask there
<r0b3rt> ok
<r0b3rt> psybnc
<rr72> danm2007~ do a "lsmod | grep 1102"
<Pelo> cute_bettong,  I don'T know anything about ati cards , sorry
<calliope> uhm how do i get java to run in firefox. it does not seem to be in add/remove applications
<calliope> and firefox wont install it either
<cute_bettong> Pelo, ok thanx.... Patrick_ can you help?
<Pelo> r0b3rt, it's not on this network,  check their site
<r0b3rt> aw
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, nice one, ok follow this guide and ask here if you get stuck or are unsure Intel(R) Pro/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter
<Pelo> calliope,  check in synaptic
<DShepherd> i want to upgrade my bios. Is there any way i can find out what the make of my bios via some linux command?
<calliope> k
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira, Huh. That's odd.
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, ooops
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, doin too much 1 sec
<rr72> DShepherd~ it tells you on boot up, in  POST
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, long day eh? hehe
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira: You have a laptop or desktop?
<IgorSobreira> spasticteapot: :T   laptop.....do you have any idea??
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira: If it's a desktop, go buy a SoundBlaster for $10.
<DShepherd> rr72: ok
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira: I'm stumped. All I know about the ATI chipsets is that they usually work.
<spasticteapot> Usually.
<Bromics> Patrick_, u talking to me right?
<LordLimecat> help! i just installed my new kernel, and its all working peachy, except i had to revert to nv drivers....when i try to enter the restricted driver manager, i get this: You need to install the package____  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.21.1-limecat-rolled______for this program to work.
<rr72> danm2007~ did that print anything out in a terminal?
<LordLimecat> and i dont know how to do that -_-
<Patrick_> Bromics, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2540798 sorry about that :)
<Solarion> so
<Solarion> how do I get a stack trace from OOo?
<Solarion> I just get a recovery dialog
<IgorSobreira> spasticteapot: the strange is that i had no problems with 6.10...but this happened with my 7.04 .... :T
<Bromics> Patrick_, haha ok thnx i'll look up.
<RAOF> LordLimecat: Building your own kernels is a world of annoyance.  Why are you doing it? :)
<danm2007> rr72 no
<dreamer> hello
<Patrick_> Bromics, your card is working according to these ppl so stick with that
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira: Go file a bug report, I guess. It should be fixed soon.
<BT2> does anyone know how to setup grub with another system?
<Riyonuk> lets say ndiswrapper worked for me, but it doesnt show the icon of wireless in Network Settings, how would I know? What commands do I use>
<rr72> danm2007~ hm,
<LordLimecat> RAOF: how else will i learn how to do it?
<Bromics> Patrick_, okies
<LordLimecat> plus, this one is newer and shinier
<RAOF> LordLimecat: Why do you need to learn how to compile a kernel?
<LordLimecat> lol, why do people try to get IE working on linux?
<vbabiy> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> BT2,  how do you mean ?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, and that splitter that you said might be dvi...isen't like any dvi i have ever seen lol...let me try googleing the card to see if i can help you understand better XD
<Lathiat> whatcha need to know about cifs?
<RAOF> !worksforme > LordLimecat
<BT2> pelo Im trying to setup grub to dual boot with backtrack2 and ubuntu
<Falstius> Riyonuk: try iwconfig
<LordLimecat> stability=/= aim    my aim is to learn
<IgorSobreira> spasticteapot: where??
<Solarion> so, Openoffice crashes and how to catch them under Feisty?
<Pelo> BT2,  pm ?
<dreamer> that of thoughts of the certification that relase the red hat?
<r0b3rt> why is my command prompt be like this if there is no ROOT
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, think I have somethin what was the model again
<r0b3rt> root@ubuntu:
<Riley> RAOF: once you add the songs you want to your ipod, how do you eject it to where it will keep the changes you made to it
<shwag> Pelo: so intel supports AMD64 ?
<RAOF> LordLimecat: You won't learn anything by building a kernel.
<vbabiy> how can i mount a windows share to my mnt dir i had this in my fstab when i used fedora " //192.168.0.1/M /mnt/ServerM cifs auto,user,credentials=/etc/vbabiy.mine.nu,rw 0 0"
<RAOF> Riley: You right click on the ipod icon, and select "eject"?
<spasticteapot> IgorSobreira: I don't know.
<spasticteapot> Ubuntu.com?
<Pelo> shwag,  I don'T know
<LordLimecat> i would learn how to build a kernel, which would have been nice to know 3 weeks ago when i HAD to do it to fix ALSA
<starkruzr> can someone tell me where the C: that WINE thinks exists is?
<LordLimecat> (as instructed by an alsa support guy)
<Riley> RAOF: i ejected it but the songs i added weren't there
<starkruzr> /tmp/something?
<Falstius> starkruzr: probably ~/.wine/drive_c
<starkruzr> ok
<starkruzr> thanks.
<cardinaldave> help please!  Trying to install 6.10 from cdrom (alternate).  After waiting for all files to install it never succeeds installing grub.  I am using software RAID0.
<RAOF> LordLimecat: Generally, you only need to rebuild ALSA, rather than the whole kernel.  Anyway, you need to get the nvidia.com drivers and install them manually.  linux-restricted-modules won't work on your custom kernel.
<Riley> RAOF: i ejected it but the songs i added weren't there
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, it's an ati radeon x1300 pro pci-e card.....it has a really funky connector on the card....the y cables seem to convert from this "funky" connector....there are 2 sets that came with the card...one goes from that "funky" connector to dvi and the other set is from that funky connector to vga
<RAOF> Riley: Hm.  So, you drag stuff to the iPod, click on the ipod icon, select "sync ipod" (or similar, in the top-right), and select "save manual changes"?
<Gearman> Hi all i am new ubuntu i would like to get external monitor to work and make vcd, dvd can someone help me thanks
<LordLimecat> RAOF: thats sort of wierd, i WAS using the nvidia scripts, and at each recompile, had to re-run it....but crdlb told me (i THINK) that the beauty of the restricted driver system was that i wouldnt HAVE to reinstall drivers @ kernel recompile
<cafuego> shwag: Yes, e64mt is x64_64, which is amd64.
<cafuego> shwag: All new intel chips support it. However, you probably don't want to use it as desktop machine.
<Riley> RAOF: why would i want to sync it? i just want to add a few songs
<LordLimecat> RAOF: did i get it wrong?  is there some benefit of restricted drivers i missed?
<shwag> cafuego: why? is it not stable ?
<LordLimecat> *modules
<RAOF> LordLimecat: Yes, that's right.  But only for Ubuntu kernels.  The l-r-m package is only for Ubuntu kernels, not your own custom rolled ones.
<cafuego> shwag: It's missing some stuff. Notably a flash plugin and a recent java plugin.
<Pelo> Gearman,   to make dvd use  devede to make an .iso and  gnomebaker to burn it to the dvd ( same for vcd) I can'T help wth the external monitor try here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<LordLimecat> RAOF: ah.  Makes sense.
<RAOF> Riley: You'd select "save manual changes", which wouldn't sync, just save what you've dragged over.
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, could you do "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" copy the contents and paste it here then give me the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<cafuego> shwag: In addition, the w32codecs video stuff doesn't "just work".
<Riley> RAOF: sync is grayed out so i cant click it
<shwag> cafuego: thanks
<Shacker6363> Hmm, anyone in here use Deluge?
<Patrick_> cafuego, then use w64codecs ???
<Gearman> Pelo avi to iso how
<RAOF> Riley: Hm.  HFS+ formatted iPod?  (As in, "mac formatted")>
<Bromics> Patrick_, i tried the help from the site u gave me, and iwconfig shows that there isn't any wireless connection
<Pelo> Shacker6363, I dabled it in a bit
<Jump86> what is the lost+found directory for and why can't i look in it?
<Riley> yes
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, it's called a d-sub cable...that splits the signal or what have you...the link is http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.itcsales.co.uk/acatalog/ati_x300se2.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.itcsales.co.uk/acatalog/Dell_ATI_Nvidia_Video_Cards.html&h=150&w=200&sz=8&hl=en&start=2&um=1&tbnid=7l5jqT120r9hPM:&tbnh=78&tbnw=104&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dati%2Bradeon%2Bx1300%2Bpro%2Bpci-e%2B%252B%2Bdell%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26client%3
<cute_bettong> Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26hs%3DFbL%26sa%3DN it's the 9th card down.
<Riley> RAOF: yes
<cafuego> Riley: hfs+ write support needs a kernel recompile.
<Patrick_> Bromics, which part did you get to
<Pelo> Gearman,  devede is a prog to make  dvd or vcd , check it out
<Shacker6363> Pelo, did you ever run into problems with it losing track of peers or not auto-updating the tracker?
<Riley> RAOF: wtf?
<RAOF> cafuego, Riley: That's wrong.
<d0lph1nK1ng> what's the ubuntu equivalent of [ USE="lirc" emerge rhythmbox ] 
<RAOF> Riley: Banshee currently doesn't think HFS+ is writable.
<Bromics> Patrick_, the iwconfig to check on the wireless. But it says, No Wireless Extensions
<Pelo> Shacker6363,  I didnT' use it that much,   I just tried it out a bit ,  sorry, I use utorrent on wine
<Riley> RAOF: any upgrade?
<RAOF> d0lph1nK1ng: There isn't.  Just "apt-get isntall rhythmbox"
<Patrick_> Bromics, oh wait...
<Gearman> Pelo thanks
<RAOF> Riley: Not yet.
<Pelo> Shacker6363,  I thought you just had a basic question
<Riley> RAOF: soon you think?
<Shacker6363> Hmm, have you had any similar problems with that?
<RAOF> Riley: Although you might want to FAT format your ipod anyway.
<Bromics> Patrick_, ok :)
<RAOF> Riley: (maybe)
<Shacker6363> I also tried uTorrent with Wine and it also seemed to have peers randomly disappear.
<Riley> RAOF: ehhh, why?
<Pelo> Shacker6363,  no , but deluge is pretty new, which version are you using  ?  0.5 is out and there is a feisty version
<Shacker6363> 0.5
<d0lph1nK1ng> RAOF, what is that USE="lirc" tho, i need to tell rhythmbox to use lirc for the remote
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, here is the information that you wanted : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18318/
<RAOF> d0lph1nK1ng: You load the "lirc" plugin in Rhythmbox.
<Shacker6363> I'm beginning to wonder if it is perhaps an ubuntu problem as I have never run into a problem while seeding in Windows.
<RAOF> d0lph1nK1ng: You *can't* enable or disable stuff like that in Ubuntu.  Or, in fact, in anything but gentoo
<Pelo> BT2,  do you want my help or not ?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, did you get all that?
<d0lph1nK1ng> RAOF, oh ok, sorry i never saw an LIRC plugin.  thank you!
<RAOF> Riley: Because HFS+ support is kinda new in linux.  For example, there isn't a fsck.hfsplus distributed
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, reading now
<calliope> gcjwebplugin   is that what i need to install the firefox java module ??
<RAOF> Riley: (My iPod is HFS+ formatted, but that's because I'm strange [and built my own fsck.hfsplus] ).
<Pelo> !grub > BT2
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, I see the problem, now backup your xorg.conf again with "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup" then wait a sec Im gettin the rest now
<cute_bettong> ok
<bobs> /leave
<Gearman> Pelo how do i install devede
<cute_bettong> patic
<Pelo> Gearman,  sudo apt-get install devede
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, done
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, you are using feisty right??
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, yes i am ^_^
<Patrick_> k
<demortes> Hey all
<cute_bettong> now if i can just get my zune player to work in ubuntu it would be sweet as well XD
<bruenig> the devede website says that the devede package in feisty is bad
<Doctordoog> how would I go about using the partitioner the ubuntu setup has, so that I could resize my partitions to make way for a new one without damaging my files?
<Pelo> cute_bettong,  zune is a MS product, please stay where you are while I get the tar and feathers
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, before we continue any further, go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, and enable the ati driver
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, done
<Gearman> Pelo ok type in it say "E: Couldn't find package devede"
<cute_bettong> Pelo, but it's so nice and shiney... lol
<dariens01> Hey everyone!
<Doctordoog> how would I go about using the partitioner the ubuntu setup has, so that I could resize my partitions to make way for a new one without damaging my files?
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, the driver is enabled? if so then restart the comp and well be ready
<Pelo> Gearman,  make sure you have all your repos enabled in synaptic and try installing from there
<Pelo> cute_bettong,  and so pink
<Goldfisch> I can't seem to get alsa working on my edgy system. lsmod shows all the oss modules loaded. I tried to modprobe alsa, but it says there is no such module. Am I missing a certain package?
<Pelo> or brown
<dariens01> I've got an Athlon x2 3800+ /w 1GB ram, and a eVGA nVidia 7600...  I've attempted to run doom 3 in ubuntu 7.0.4 and it's real slow... shouldn't it be smooth as silk?
<Alysum> Hi how can I downgrade GAIM beta 2 to stable 1.5 ?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, so do i have to use a diffrent xorg.conf? or take care of that later?
<Alysum> I cannot dpkg remove because of dependencies
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, for later as enabling that driver will change whats in there now
<Pelo> Alysum,  remove and reinstall
<bruenig> Alysum, you realize that gaim beta 2 is super stable, it is only called beta because of the issues with AOL right?
<Pelo> !sound > Goldfisch  check your pm for instructions
<Alysum> bruenig: no gaim is extremelly unstable
<Alysum> Pelo: not possible...did you read what I said ?
<bruenig> Alysum, well from the people who actually program it, it is not. There is no significant stability issues, it is called beta not because it is unstable.
<Pelo> Alysum,  it's a busy chanel I might have skiped a few words t focus on th eessential
<Ferux> Is there a LiveCD version of 7.04? Unable to find.
<RAOF> Alysum: A better idea would be to fix the gaim that you have.  Do you have the libnotify "popup notification" plugin loaded
<Bromics> Does Ubuntu comes with linux tpye of mIRC?
<calliope> geepers in synaptic i search jre and it finds basically 2 versions  jre5   and jre6    but the jre5 has a star on it as though that should be the best choice. so now what? now i cant even formulate a question
<Pelo> Alysum,  actualy I had read the first line I just dinT, see the second
<Falstius> Ferux: the desktop install CD is a live CD
<pipes> Ferux, just boot the install cd :)
<pipes> its live
<bruenig> Bromics, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Ferux> great thank you
<Bromics> k thnx bruenig
<RAOF> Alysum: Tools->Plugins->Libnotify popups.  If it's enabled, disable it.  For me, Gaim is unstable with them enabled.
<Jump86> i just used gparted to format a new USB drive in ext3 and now I can't create any files or directories without using sudo.. i tried chown to my username but still cant.. also tried chmod -R 777 and i still can't create a new directory or delete the files i used sudo to cp
<starkruzr> Why is it that when I go into the Applications Menu editor and click New Item, nothing happens?
<starkruzr> New Menu doesn't do anything either.
<calliope> there should not be two versions available which suggests that perhaps something went horribly wrong between versions. can I install both of them ??
<bruenig> starkruzr, I have always found that buggy, you are better off simply adding  a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<J^son> I need some help to be able to print from my windows box to my ubuntu box which my printer is connected to... can someone help me please?
<Goldfisch> Pelo: I did the check ubotu sent me. I managed to pick the Alsa mixer with no problem.
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: ok i got the same blank screen thingy lol..now what im back in irssi
<starkruzr> bruenig: but I don't know where/what the icons are.
<cilaes> any updates on the feisty toshiba satellite sound problems??
<Pelo> Goldfisch,  I am glad it worked out
<RAOF> calliope: No, that's just fine.  The Java 5 JDK is much more widely used than the (very new) Java 6 JDK, and they're parallel installable.
<bruenig> starkruzr, if you don't know where the icons are, adding a new entry from the graphical thing won't do you any better
<Bromics> bruenig, it says "E: Couldn't find package xchat"
<bruenig> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<danm2007> Can anyone tell me how to Disable my Pci soundcard wich is a xfi. and use my onboard audio ? im kinda new to linux. and i can't find anything in a forum
* rr72 waves @ nomasteryoda
<starkruzr> bruenig: It used to give you a list of icons to choose from when you added something.
<bruenig> Bromics, upgrade to feisty or enable universe
<Jump86> heeeelp i just used gparted to format a new USB drive in ext3 and now I can't create any files or directories without using sudo.. i tried chown to my username but still cant.. also tried chmod -R 777 and i still can't create a new directory or delete the files i used sudo to cp
<starkruzr> This USED to work correctly.
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: ok i rebooted and all i got was a blank screen im back in irssi now what lol
<bruenig> starkruzr, oh, those are in /usr/share/pixmaps, pick one
<Goldfisch> Hmph. It was working earlier when I first loaded edgy on it. However, my atheros network wasn't, so I added the boot parameter of "noapic". Hasn't worked since. Could that be it?
<bruenig> starkruzr, are you sure it USED to or did it used to
<Bromics> bruenig, im already running feisty fawn, how do i enable universe?
<bruenig> it is clear to make the distinction
<DilfATX> Does anybody know how to format a Sony Memory Stick Duo Pro?
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, ok you need to restore the xorg.conf again so "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf~ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jump86> when i right click the drive it says it's owned by root and everyone can access only...
<bruenig> Bromics, universe is enabled by default in feisty, unless you messed with it
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, lol, the process of elimination.....
<farseer_> ... hello, Is inetd needed? how can i turn off daemons i dont need??
<zPacKRat> i need some help getting divx to play in Firefox, anyone?
<calliope> RAOF: ok thanks . some times this stuff just explodes into chaos with no hints
<SurfnKid> feisty has a gdm problem
<SurfnKid> weird set of lines across the desktop
* starkruzr has no idea what bruenig is talking about, but the point is that the Applications Menu editor has always worked fine and now it is either broken, or I am doing something wrong
<calliope> ill start with just 6 and see if i get what I need
<farseer_> zPacKRat: get the mplayer plugin
<duelboot> Jump86, did you su to root before trying it or using sudo?
<Bromics> bruenig, no i just got my feisty installed. i just did a sudo apt-get install update
<cute_bettong> Patrick_: ok brb
<bruenig> starkruzr, you are wanting to edit an existing entry or create a new one?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<starkruzr> create a new one.
<starkruzr> in the Internet submenu.
<bruenig> Bromics, pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bruenig> !paste | Bromics
<ubotu> Bromics: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starkruzr> for Nicotine, the Linux Soulseek client.
<zPacKRat> farseer_: it's there already, with no listing for divx
<zerokill88> Is there other software out there that is like Vsound???
<DilfATX> Does anybody know how to format a Sony Memory Stick Duo Pro?
<Goldfisch> Should I somehow disable the OSS sound modules from getting loaded into the kernel in order to support alsa?
<Naitse> hola a todos
<Jump86> duelboot, the drive is mounted as /media/USB.. to gain control i tried sudo chown -R ben /media/USB and sudo chmod -R 777 /media/USB
<kevev> Hello all.
<starkruzr> !sp | Naitse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevev> I have a WPA question.
<farseer_> zPacKRat: then you've done something wrong. mplayer plays divx... are u sure its divx and not like flash-video?
<starkruzr> !es | Naitse
<ubotu> Naitse: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<danm2007> Can anyone tell me how to Disable my Pci soundcard wich is a xfi. and use my onboard audio ? im kinda new to linux. and i can't find anything in a forum
<Goldfisch> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bromics> bruenig, ok
<bruenig> starkruzr, right, then what I used to do, is I would pick an application in that category, say firefox, I would open up /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop as root edit it to work with nicotine and then save it as /usr/share/applications/nicotine.desktop
<Naitse> thanks :D
<zerokill88> !ask
<Jump86> duelboot, but i still cant open the drive in nautilus and right click to make a new directory.. or trash any of my files
<Patrick_> Goldfisch, type "alsamixer" into a terminal and look to see what the surround slider is at
<Goldfisch> BRB
<Jump86> duelboot, is this an fstab problem?
<farseer_> where is the list of all daemons? like rc.conf  ????
<duelboot> Jump86, hmmmm it should have worked with what you did...not sure why the USB mount is acting like that...
<kevev> What is the cleanest way to implement WPA support in 7.04? I like KNetworkManager. Will this work in 7.04 for WPA support?
<rr72> why doesnt my wireless card work in feisty when it worked out of the box in edgy?
<bruenig> farseer_, /etc/init.d
<Patrick_> kevev, you will need wpasupplicant
<Goldfisch> Alsamixer says surround is at level 74 and muted (off).
<duelboot> Jump86, don't know...my usb mounts fine and I can do what I need to...sorry
<Goldfisch> I've tried turning on every slider inside alsamixer, but nothing changes.
<Jump86> duelboot, when i right click a file inside the drive it says i have read / write access but i cant trash a file its greyed out
<farseer_> bruenig: there are so many rc(X).d
<kevev> Patrick: I have that installed. I is default from intall. Does not work with Gnome's Network Manager.
<duelboot> Jump86, understand and your commands should have changed it...
<Jump86> duelboot, my other USB mounts file too but this was just formated w/ gparted (i wanted a new file system)
<bruenig> farseer_, ???? I just told you where to find them
<GaiaX11> rr72: use ndis then
<duelboot> Jump86, su to root and then try it...I know sudo should do it, but you just never know
<zPacKRat> farseer_: it states missing plugin video/divx
<rr72> GaiaX11~ why if there was native support for it?
<kevev> rr72: ya ndiswrapper works great.
<r0b3rt> Can Any One Help Me How To Install Yahoo Messenger
<rr72> kevev~ it had full out of the box support
<bruenig> r0b3rt, gaim
<kevev> rr72: what wireless chip?
<`sam`> r0b3rt, or kopete
<rr72> kevev~ RaLink
<farseer_> bruenig: inetd isn't in there. and it's running...
<r0b3rt> whats is that
<bruenig> farseer_, it should be
<kevev> rr72: ewwww
<r0b3rt> is that supported yahoo ?
<rr72> bruenig~ what is gaim? i havent heard that in for ever
<bruenig> !info inetd
<ubotu> Package inetd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<duelboot> Jump86, another alternative is to restart with the USB in it...it should mount it properly for you on restart (yes I know this is Linux and it shouldn't come down to that)
<bruenig> farseer_, what is the package name for that?
<rr72> !info xine
<kevev> rr72: check the forum. lots of problems but some ppl got it working. just dont remember how.
<Patrick_> r0b3rt, or kopete if you dont mind running kde apps, it is good
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<J^son> I need some help to be able to print from my windows box to my ubuntu box which my printer is connected to... can someone help me please?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, ok im back in gui
<`sam`> what did they change gaim to? pidgin?
<rr72> kevev~ ive been looking for over a week, most of its on edgy
<mobutu> pidgin
<ant-> !print | J^son
<yigal> I know there is some an open source project to allow ogg files to play on mp3 players, however I forget the name(s) could some one help me.  I bought a Creative MuVo v100 today, 2GB and I want to play ogg, as my music collection is in ogg, I converted a few files to mp3 just to be able to have a nice bike ride but if possible I would like everything in ogg, thanks
<ubotu> J^son: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mobutu> pidgin
<Goldfisch> J^son: You might need to install samba, in order to export a linux printer to a windows machine.
<farseer_> bruenig: package name for inetd? its the super daemon..
<duelboot> J^son, share your printer
<bruenig> yigal, rockbox
<`sam`> is pidgin like a pigeon or something completely different?
<yigal> bruenig: ty
<duelboot> J^son, share it like Goldfisch stated
<r0b3rt> Im Asking If GAIM and Kopete Supprt yahoo ?
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, ok, then the fglrx driver is not going to work with your card so we need a new strategy
<rr72> Goldfisch~ you don't need to export printers to windows, just use cups and IPS
<kevev> rr72: ya I noticed that. so you tried ndiswrapper? It works great with all windows ndis drivers.
<`sam`> r0b3rt, yes they both do
<J^son> I have samba installed
<rod> hi... My laptop boots from network card, but not from the usb. My cd-rom is broken. Can I install feisty from the network ?
<r0b3rt> k Thank You Sam
<rr72> kevev~ there are no windows drivers cause it has kernel modular support
<J^son> I can share files
<mobutu> `sam`: pidgin is the name given to a local dialect of a language
<ant-> J^son goto the last link from ubotu
<Goldfisch> Samba is no longer needed? That is a definite improvement. Guess I don't really have to deal with that, since I have no windows machines. :)
<farseer_> bruenig: cupsd is NOT in /etc/init.d .. for example.. where is that started?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, does that mean i won't be able to play my video games? or have accelerated support?
<duelboot> r0b3rt, I use Kopete now with MSN, Yahoo! and Gtalk
<GaiaX11> rr72: Native support or whatever. Are you obsessed in a way config type? Or do you want to see your card working? No matter how
<Bromics> bruenig, how do i get universe component enabled?
<mobutu> `sam`: Hawaiians sometimes speak 'pidgin English'
<bruenig> Bromics, you never gave me that paste
<rr72> GaiaX11~ way configtype?
<bieb> r0b3rt.. I use GAIM on my Linux box and Windoze box also.. I have Yahoo, AIM and MSN accounts on it
<duelboot> r0b3rt, you can use just about any IM service with it
<bruenig> farseer_, grep around for it, they are started in /etc/init.d
<farseer_> Bromics: edit sources.list
<Bromics> bruenig, its a long one. should i priv paste u?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, there is an onbord nvidia card... but its only a 128mb card...i have 4 gigs of ram...will that slow the system down?
<rr72> !paste | Bromics
<ubotu> Bromics: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> !pastebin | Bromics, number 2
<ubotu> Bromics, number 2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yigal> bruenig: unfortunately this project does not explicitly support the hardware I purchased today :(
<r0b3rt> ok thanks for the tips guys
<r0b3rt> ill use both
<farseer_> bruenig: ok..... hm
<`sam`> r0b3rt, kopete has video support, don't think gaim/pidgin has it yet
<bruenig> yigal, probably something to look into before buying the hardware
<kevev> rr72: there is a modules file you edit to force the kernel not to load support for your chip. Then you can use ndiswrapper. looking.....
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, should be completely fine
<J^son> ant-: I've followed those steps and It isn"t working
<GaiaX11> rr72: in linux you have many ways to achieve the same results.
<towlie2> i need help. im installing ubuntu with 7.04 desktop. after i hit enter at the first screen it says unable to locate rsdp.
<bieb> sam.. Video support how?
<lomez> hey guys, friends running a livecd and the X server is crashing on livecd. ideas?
<towlie2> does anyone know what that means and what i can do about it ?
<Bromics> bruenig, sry i din see that line
<r0b3rt> well guys ask again is there a virtual box in Ubuntu
<`sam`> bieb you can use use video with yahoo on kopete
<rr72> kevev~ i am very familiar with kernels and modules casue ive been poking abourd for more than a week
<bruenig> farseer_, if you look in the rc*.d's they are all just links to /etc/init.d
<yigal> bruenig: no no, I am sure there is hardware to support it, it is a simple flash disk  so I am sure there is a way.
<rr72> GaiaX11~ even compliling my own driver doesnt work, it only works on xubuntu
<`sam`> bieb i mean webcam
<yigal> bruenig: s/hardware/software
<rdz11> kevev, I had the same situation with my wireless card. I tried to solve the problem, google it a little, but at the end I had to remove the gnome-network-manager and wpasupplicant, and installed it again... and it worked perfectly fine.
<bieb> sam.. you mean like webcam?
<rod> hi... My laptop boots from network card, but not from the usb. My cd-rom is broken. Can I install feisty from the network ?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, do you want to continue to try to get this card to work....if it dosen't then just use the nvidia or what? and thank you so much for being patient with me
<Goldfisch> To enable the universe, launch Synaptic, go to Settings -> Repositories, and click on the checkbox for universe. Then reload everything.
<bruenig> yigal, well of course there is a way, question is has it been developed yet
<Sa3atsky> fuck you you guys were useless
<bieb> I didnt know Kopete supported webcam
<kevev> rr72: ok. just try ndiswrapper. that is all I can say.
<rr72> i am so with <Sa3atsky> fuck you you guys were useless
<GaiaX11> rr72: do you have the card .inf file?
<rr72> GaiaX11~ no
<`sam`> bieb, i think just for yahoo, i don't think it's working with msn, but i haven't tried with msn
<r0b3rt> Guys Is it Possible to make a SSH shell access
<cilaes> toshiba sound problems. anyone heard anything new????
<yigal> bruenig: true, but the software is very simple - that is why I purchased it in the beginning, owell thanks for the link
<rod> can I install ubuntu from network?
<lomez> hey guys, friends running a livecd and the X server is crashing on livecd. ideas?
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, no probs, but I think nvidia can be just as troublesome so we will try and get the ati card workin
<GaiaX11> rr72: do you know the card chipset?
<rr72> rod: don't even ask here, noone gives support
<rod> no?
<Toma-> rr72: feel free to leave with him then
<rr72> GaiaX11~ no i dont, ive been doing nothing for a week
<Toma-> r0b3rt: you want an SSH server?
<rod> can I install ubuntu from network?
<r0b3rt> yah
<kevev> ALL: we really need different channels for different types of issues. This channel is too crouded to give direct support.
<Toma-> rod: yep
<rr72> ive been sitting on my ass all day just staring at a blank wall GaiaX11
<cilaes> rod: have you searched google?
<rod> yes
<yigal> lomez: what video card do you have?
<rod> toma-: how?
<r0b3rt> Toma is it possible?
<Toma-> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<`sam`> kevev, i was thinking that too, it's hard to follow here
<Toma-> r0b3rt: sure is
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, i though nvidia was linux freindly though lol.....and ok hehe i would rather the ati card anyways it has more onboard ram
<GaiaX11> rr72: type lspci and have a look
<lomez> ATI
<lomez> Radeon x1400
<r0b3rt> Toma can u guide me step by step ?
<yigal> lomez: that is probably your problem.
<SeveredCross> lomez: Install the ATI driver.
<Toma-> r0b3rt: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' then edit the conf file for it as you please
<lomez> its a LiveCD
<urbanp00r> r0b3rt: sudo apt-get install ssh
<rr72> GaiaX11~ wth
<yigal> lomez: see what way, using ubuntuforums.org there is to install with ATI
<rr72> GaiaX11~ no
<urbanp00r> r0b3rt: thats from ubuntuguide.org
<rr72> GaiaX11~ lspci SUX, lshw is better
<Toma-> rod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, I think that is what you also need is the same as lomez
<kevev> sam: other distros like Centos and Gentoo have multiple channels. Maby we should suggest this. Too many noobs in this one.(no offence noobs)
<lomez> hmm i have ATI and i had no problems
<r0b3rt> can you give the URL from ubuntu about installing SSH
<yigal> lomez: no problems with what?
<Toma-> r0b3rt: its 1 command... "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" then off you go
<GaiaX11> rr72: I know lshw also.
<Bromics> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18319/
<Shacker6363> Hmm, does anyone have a link or two to a thorough review of Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu?
<rr72> GaiaX11~ no
<cute_bettong> Patrick_,  say wha? did i miss something?
<Shacker6363> Or any opinions about switching to Kubuntu?
<rr72> Shacker6363~ kubuntu is better
<bieb> Shacker.. the difference is Gnome vs KDE
<duelboot> Shacker6363, go to distrowatch.com...they have a link for most writeups
<GaiaX11> rr72: what's no, no, no?
<urbanp00r> r0b3rt: i agree with Toma-
<rr72> #kubuntu gives better support
<yigal> lomez: I am sorry I have only used Via and NVidia not ATI so I really can't help you
<rr72> GaiaX11~ no and discussion over
<lomez> i had no problems running it on mine
<lomez> and i have ATI
<lomez> i have no idea why his X Server is crashing
<bruenig> Bromics, what is 'my'? myanmar?
<Shacker6363> I realize its Gnome vs. KDE, but I'm more concerned with how Ubuntu is handling it
<urbanp00r> offtopic: how to reset my password here in freenode
<r0b3rt> Can i Install Limewire too ?
<jjohnson> anyone here using the ppc version of ubuntu
<Bromics> bruenig, malaysia.
<Music_Shuffle> !frostwire | r0b3rt
<bieb> R0b3ert
<ubotu> r0b3rt: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<yigal> r0b3rt: frostwire :)
<bieb> yes
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, no, I just noticed that it was a similar situation.. have you tried this I think this may be the solution to your troubles https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<r0b3rt> waaa
<Shacker6363> It seems like most software that people recommend is for KDE and I understand you can run Gnome apps in KDE, but I'd rather not.
<yigal> Shacker6363: sounds weird, why not?
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, looking now
<kevev> Patrick: think I figured out why wpa does not work. My RTL8185 chip is not supported by wpasupplicant :o(
<ahhh_fosco> can someone tell me what wifi cards ubuntu supports for my laptop?
<urbanp00r> has anyone tried feisty? whats new?
<duelboot> Shacker6363, you can load both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<`sam`> Shacker6363, you can run kde apps in gnome too
<Patrick_> kevev, ahhh bummer :(
<jjohnson> anyone use xubuntu
<yigal> urbanp00r: I am using it, its great
<Shacker6363> just don't like the look of a KDE app in Gnome and vice versa
<bruenig> Bromics, well you have universe enabled
<rr72> GaiaX11~ go be lonely by yourself and your homosexual partner as well united freaks
<kevev> Patrick: yup time to load ndiswrapper.
<urbanp00r> whats new? yigal?
<bruenig> jjohnson, did
<yigal> urbanp00r: except wireless can be a pain because of NetworkManager
<GaiaX11> rr72: You are only trolling then. People want to help you over your questions and you do not want any help. So, stay in your own.
<linoleum> hi guys. I would like to know, how can I have read and write access to a new partition I created with Gparted , on my hard drive... I can mount the disk, by cliking on it, but then I am not allowed to do anything with it
<urbanp00r> yigal: wow
<Bromics> bruenig, then how come i cant do sudo apt-get install xchat
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, i think i might have one of the unsupported cards here..... it says x1300 / r515 based cards...could that be my issue...though i don't know about the R515 bit
<jsmidt> I have the install cd for Ubuntu.  Is there any way to just begin the installl process without having to boot onto the live cd?
<jjohnson> im trying to figure out how to get xfce to have weather on the top
<urbanp00r> yigal: pain in the as* with wireless?
<bruenig> Bromics, you ought to be able to unless there is some problem with the malaysia mirrors
<Toma-> Shacker6363: theres cross-DE themes for both. you can get KDE apps to use your GTK themes and vice versa
<ahhh_fosco> can someone tell me what wifi cards ubuntu supports for my laptop?
<urbanp00r> offtopic: how to reset password?
<cthom06> linoleum: try opening it with root-nautilus
<bruenig> !wifi | ahhh_fosco
<ubotu> ahhh_fosco: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yigal> urbanp00r: Rhythmbox is actually usable now, Evolution is faster, the pain is so great that I use /etc/network/interfaces and I killed NetworkManager
<urbanp00r> offtopic: how to reset password in freenode?
<Toma-> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<cilaes> !toshiba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toshiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linoleum> cthom06: yeah but I dont want to open it as root, but be able to use it normaly with my normal user
<Shacker6363> Toma, how would I make a program such as KTorrent look nicely in Gnome?
<Bromics> bruenig, are there any other ways to get xchat installed?
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, the driver you will be using is not the "radeon" driver but the "ati" one so I'd try that guide first you never know :)
<strabes> jsmidt: To use a non-gui installer download the alternate install CD. It's still really easy.
<yigal> Bromics: why xchat?
<cilaes> << Anyone found a fix for the toshiba sound problems? PLEASE help.
<`sam`> urbanp00r, /msg nickserv help set
<cthom06> linoleum: what format of parition is it?
<Shacker6363> Also, a question to anyone, is Synaptic still the preferred package manager in KDE and if so, why is it not the default for Kubuntu?
<bruenig> Bromics, does "sudo apt-get update" give you any errors?
<Bromics> yigal, then what u suggest?
<linoleum> cthom06: ext3
<bruenig> Shacker6363, adept
<Toma-> Shacker6363: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56630
<strabes> Shacker6363: no, adept is
<Bromics> bruenig, no i download like normal with that.
<GaiaX11> Bromics: you are not finding xchat because the package has another name
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, im a nub but ill give it a try lol......give me a few to see what i can do
<yigal> Bromics: I would think that Gaim is nice and if it too much then use a command line irc?
<Shacker6363> Alright, thanks.
<jsmidt> strabes, can I give a boot option to go into the alternate installer or do I have to download another cd?
<Bromics> GaiaX11, whats the name?
<bruenig> Bromics, there are no errors?
<yigal> Bromics: like ii
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, remember where here
<bruenig> !info xchat
<r0b3rt> ssh is server is port 22 right ?
<Bromics> bruenig, no errors i get to update like normal
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Bromics> yigal, cool i'll check on it
<bruenig> GaiaX11, name is chat
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, and I too am a "newb" lol
<cthom06> linoleum: change the write permissions?
<bruenig> xchat*
<strabes> jsmidt: the alternate CD is a different download. I'm not sure if the live CD comes with a non-gui installer.
<GaiaX11> Bromics: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<`sam`> r0b3rt, that's the default port
<Toma-> Shacker6363: obviously, just change the QT theme to something that looks more like yours
<bruenig> GaiaX11, xchat is not xchat-gnome
<vbabiy> Hey guys how come Ubuntu doesn't add new programs to the the "Open With Menu"
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, sorry about that pm but thats the info that comes back
<vbabiy> !open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yigal> bruenig: xchat-gnome is a front end :)
<bruenig> xchat-gnome is crippled xchat
<difeta> hey all. I'm using feisty AMD64. Whenever I try to login, the whole system freezes up. The only way I can login is to start in recovery mode and start the gdm service manually. Any ideas?
<yigal> bruenig: owe, lol
<strabes> konversation is amazing
<GaiaX11> bruenig: xchat is in the repos as well
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, no worries, keep it comin
<cute_bettong> ok
<yigal> difeta: do you use wifi?
<demonspork> difeta, use 32 bit feisty
<micahspoop> would someone recommend me a good torrent application
<difeta> yigal, no
<bruenig> GaiaX11, yeah his problem is that he isn't able to get it even though he has the repo enabled, I am betting he is having a problem updating just that he doesn't notice it, but we appear to be at an impasse
<sanityx> Someb
<GaiaX11> bruenig: sudo apt-get install xchat
<yigal> difeta: try dmesg | tail, to see what is going on anyways
<strabes> micahspoop: ktorrent, azureus
<Patrick_> demonspork, thats not an answer or solution
<sanityx> Somebody recommend a good Linux game to me
<yigal> difeta: something is conflicting so you may see what it is using dmesg?
<vbabiy> hey any one noticed that to
<bruenig> !Info supertux | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 632 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<Bromics> bruenig, i can pastebin my updates if u want. it doesn't shows errors.
<GaiaX11> bruenig: it is very easy to fix then
<Bromics> GaiaX11, k thx
<sanityx> bruenig: aside from mario :-P
<micahspoop> strabes:I tried azureus, but for some reason couldn't get it to run properly
<bruenig> Bromics, yeah go ahead
<strabes> sanityx: doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<difeta> yigal, I can't the system completely freezes.
<sanityx> bruenig: real games. like rts, rpg
<bruenig> !info planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (feisty), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<sanityx> cool thanks
<Toma-> sanityx: http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php
<yigal> difeta: can you change to a virtual terminal ?
<foxiness> is tool/application to manage fonts ?
<strabes> micahspoop: sorry. I use ktorrent and in gnome I used azureus.
<sanityx> Toma: strabes thanks!
<yigal> difeta: I also suggest you take the bootsplash off so you can see what is happening as your computer boots
<GaiaX11> bruenig: He can build a good sources.list ant get the package(S)
<micahspoop> strabes: k thanks, btw did you ever get the error cannot read file when trying to open a torrent file with azureus?
<difeta> yigal, again no, then whole system freezes. I figure it a kernel panic but there is not any way for me to know. The bootsplash idea is a good one. I will try that.
<r0b3rt> Guys Is It Possible Can I Install Some Games?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, his sources.list is good already, it has everything enabled
<jessid> is there any program that allows me to communicate using voip with windows users???? thanks!
<strabes> micahspoop: Don't think so. Maybe a permissions issue?
<bieb> Sure R0b3rt
<vbabiy> Hey guys can some give me a idea why it doesn't add new software to the open with Men
<vbabiy> Menu*
<r0b3rt> what kind of 3D games?
<starkruzr> r0b3rt: Nope.  Not possible.  We own your machine now.  We control the horizontal and the vertical.  You will never play a game again.  Now get back to counting those beans.
<micahspoop> strabes: I will look into that
<GaiaX11> bruenig: if it is good. Then the problem is his connexion
<jinxed> Can anyone tell me where I can get the g++ compiler?
<bieb> R0b3rt.. what games are you interested in?
<bruenig> Bromics, what is the deal?
<Toma-> r0b3rt: check out the site i just spammed
<cthom06> vbabiy: it adds some things, did u try the preferences->main menu
<bruenig> jinxed, sudo apt-get install g++
<Toma-> r0b3rt: again, http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php
<r0b3rt> Toma what site i didnt see it
<GaiaX11> Bromics: can you see xchat in synaptic?
<Toma-> check out the Ubuntu Games list
<yigal> difeta: yes it sounds like your only bet. Have you installed something like sysv-rc-conf or bum to change the processes that are running?, owell it really sounds like a driver issue though
<jinxed> bruenig, is that all I need to do?
<bruenig> jinxed, yes
<vbabiy> cthom06: Yeah but like if i want to play a AVI file it doesn't list MPlayer in my Open With Menu on Movie Player but i have it installed
<bruenig> GaiaX11, don't bring synaptic into the issue, makes it harder
<lomez> My friend has an Dell computer ATI Mobility X1300, trying to install Feisty Fawn. His X Server keeps crashing. Any idea why? Any fix?
<lomez> on the LiveCD
<cthom06> vbabiy: once you use a program to open a file type once it'll be there
<crimsun> lomez: needs restricted drivers
<GaiaX11> bruenig: let try my way. Linux has many ways to do things
<bruenig> vbabiy, right click, properties, change the open with
<strabes> lomez: use the alternate install CD. There's a bug in the fiesty live CD with ati cards
<strabes> I had the same problem
<Patrick_> lomez, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-b60183e198b030e0c2d76385685c6073aec882af
<GaiaX11> Bromics: can you see xchat in synaptic?
<cthom06> vbabiy: or do what bruenig sed
<bruenig> GaiaX11, seriously, synaptic is a front end, if it isn't in apt-get, it isn't in synaptic, the only difference is "do apt-get install xchat" and "ok so click the button on the top and then go to the second tab and then go to preferences, and then change this ..."
<vbabiy> bruenig: but when i click add it isn't listed there either
<GaiaX11> bruenig: what is harder for you is not for other people and vice-versa
<yigal> xchat is for weaklings either pussy out all together and go gaim (or what ever they want to call it) or go CLI
<bruenig> vbabiy, can't you specify custom
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | yigal
<ubotu> yigal: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> GaiaX11, I don't think anyone would argue that copy and pasting is hard
* bur[n] er likes xchat :)
* strabes likes konversation
<GaiaX11> bruenig: I asked him. Please
<r0b3rt> Can Anyone Give Frostwire Commands install
<strabes> gui irc clients = own
<vbabiy> Yeah but why doesn't it list them
<yigal> tonyyarusso: what, I am referring to a young kitten ?
<Bromics> GaiaX11, nope
<jjohnson> bitchx rules
<bur[n] er> GaiaX11, bruenig, I would argue!!!  get glipper :)
<lomez> crimsun, strabes, i understand that but i hav e a mobility x300. why is it different?
<yigal> tonyyarusso: that was uncalled for
<DanaG> Odd, knetworkmanager says my IP is 0.0.0.0.
<bruenig> GaiaX11 is going to start completely over, get a less verbose output, not know what to do and then Bromics will be back where he started
<cute_bettong> Patrick_,  my xorg.conf dosen't look like what is shown in the example can you help me....i don't seem to have a monitor section in my xorg.conf.
<r0b3rt> Toma Can u guide me installing Frostewire
<GaiaX11> Bromics: So your source list does not have it
<strabes> lomez: doesn't support 3d acceleration with the open source driver. you need to use fglrx
<bruenig> GaiaX11, it does I just saw it
<strabes> lomez: can you switch to a virtual terminal using Ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18319/
<Bromics> GaiaX11, eh wait i do
<yigal> I did aptitude search xchat, and I have xchat in feisty repos?
<Bromics> typo
<lomez> strabes, im not sure. i havent used the LiveCD much
<bur[n] er> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<lomez> strabes, where should i press that, when?
<vbabiy> bruenig: is there any way it can do it on its own
<strabes> lomez: once it crashes
<strabes> lomez: or doesn't work
<lomez> ok
<lomez> one second
<wastrel> yigal:  xchat is in universe, xchat-gnome is in main
<bruenig> vbabiy, what? once you specify it once, it will be assigned from now on to any other files of that filetype
<cute_bettong> Patrick_, ok found it but im useing a dell lcd monitor do i want the suggested horiz sync and vertrefresh rates?
<Pakalaka> hi all is avahi a replacement for winbind? can it do what winbind does?
<yigal> wastrel:  that is :) :)
<Bromics> bruenig, GaiaX11, ok thnx guys but i think i figure out why. i can apt-get install xchat now :)
<lomez> strabes, one second
<r0b3rt> Toma Can You Help Me Installing Frostwire
* bur[n] er has no idea what winbind is, but avahi is mdns... aka bonjour/rendezvouz
<Jump86> i need to reformat a hard drive as storage for files.. should i make it a logical partition or extended?
<vbabiy> bruenig: no i am saying so if i want to specify the program for another file
<therealnanotube> hey, anyone care to do some testing for me? :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425650
<bruenig> Bromics, what was it
<strabes> lomez: I don't know if what I'm going to tell you to do is going to work. If it doesn't, you'll have to download the alternate install CD and use that to install. It's pretty easy.
<dman> can i dist-upgrade from dapper to feisty with minimal problems?
* bur[n] er guesses Bromics needed universe
<Patrick_> cute_bettong, you can leave those blank as it should fiqure them out itself.
<strabes> dman: probably not
<therealnanotube> dman: you need to go in two steps, first to edgy, then to feisty. i've seen people have problems, so there's no guarantee you won't have any.
<bur[n] er> !upgrade > dman
<lomez> strabes, sure, where is the alternate install cd?
<r0b3rt> Anyone help me pls installing frostwire
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, you got your dvd burned?!?!
<Bromics> bruenig, i needed to update before i can apt-get install xchat, and universe was part of the update >.<
<jjohnson> exit
<strabes> lomez: on the ubuntu website
<strabes> lomez: below the regular cd
<cthom06> r0b3rt: u can use automatix to install frostwirw
<bruenig> bur[n] er, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18319/
<bruenig> vbabiy, do it again, right click, properties, open with
<bruenig> vbabiy, you only have to do it once for each filetype, then it will apply universally
<therealnanotube> dman: but then again, there's also no guarantee that you will. :) but making a backup before you embark upon it would be a good choice.
<yigal> Bromics: wow
<lomez> strabes, is it the one that is for <256mb computers?
<r0b3rt> cthom06 how ?
<bruenig> Bromics, you said you had already updated
<getoo> I'm using ERC Version 5.1.2 (CVS) $Revision: 1.816 $ with GNU Emacs 22.0.99.1 (i686-pc-linux-gnu, GTK+ Version 2.10.11) of 2007-04-27.
<jinxed> bruenig, why when I tried to compile hello world with g++ hello.cpp I got a weird message
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, yea but now im haveing one heck of a time getting this dell dimension c521 to behave right.....all sorts of little nuances that i have to fix before it's usable.....im in fiesty right now...but damn this is hard setting this thing up
<strabes> lomez: Maybe. It installs the same thing. You just use it if you can't boot into the gui or you want to install a command-line system.
<r0b3rt> cthom06 how?
<bruenig> jinxed, g++ -o helloworld hello.cpp
<lomez> strabes, does it have Gparted? because he needs to partition space to install it
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, you're kidding?  my lil HP was all autodetected... wireless widescreen and ati drivers to get beryl/compiz out of the box :)
<cthom06> r0b3rt: google automatix, follow the instructions for installing, then open automatix and pick frostwire
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, you try the restricted drivers manager?
<bruenig> !automatix | cthom06, r0b3rt
<ubotu> cthom06, r0b3rt: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<GaiaX11> Bromics: Ok. good luck! Now you can help people to install xchat. But I prefer xchat-gnome
<getoo> i got two laptops , one connects directly to the modem , now i have another laptop , anyway i can connect my other laptop to the one connected to the internet so i can get online
<jinxed> bruenig, still not luck
<jinxed> no*
<therealnanotube> !worksforme
<strabes> lomez: I don't remember. I think it has a utility to partition the disk though. If not, then you can download a gparted live CD to partition it.
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<lomez> strabes, i am in the virtual terminal
<strabes> lomez: are you booting into the live CD?
<strabes> lomez: ok
<mboman> getoo: the laptop with connects to the internet, does it have any other connectivity? And how do you connect to the internet?
<Bromics> bruenig, i think i stopped it half way.
<bruenig> jinxed, that is how I do it with gcc, I am sure it is something similar, sometimes it complains about the extension. I know in the docs it have seen .cc as an extension, not sure about .cpp
<strabes> lomez: follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<getoo> mboman: using cable
<Bromics> GaiaX11, haha :P they're both cool actually
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, yea big mistake to use the fglrx drivers...they seem to hate the video card in this thing...sound work's but recording and microphone does not...so i cannot use things like skype and i must be able to use that....but let me tackle this video card issue first before i move on to other things that are just seeming to pi$$ me right the fsck off lol
<getoo> so i do have my wifi free mboman
<therealnanotube> anyone care to help me do some testing? please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425650
<mboman> getoo: cable modem? well, the most painless way is to get one of those sub-$100 routers and plug it in
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, ati is known for sucking for sure when compared with nvidia/intel
<wastrel> fglrx works for me :] 
<mboman> getoo: else you need to do a ad-hoc network and masqurading
<therealnanotube> mboman: those are sub-$50 now. :)
<strabes> lomez: once you have done that, you can try to run "startx" but I don't know if it will work. It probably won't.
<rak_> beryl question: how do i use the <alt>F2 command to run programs with beryl running?
<getoo> mboman:  i mean anyway i can connect using my wifi  connecting both wirelesly and being able to get online
<jinxed> Can someone help me get the g++ compiler working please?
<mboman> getoo: listen to therealnanotube
<bruenig> rak_, #ubuntu-effects
<bur[n] er> rak_, same way :)
<GaiaX11> Bromics: xchat-gnome has support for many languages spell checking and xchat don't :-P
<bruenig> jinxed, man g++
<bruenig> GaiaX11, xchat has support for both of those things
<getoo> mboman: i do not wanna buy a router yet .... i am in vacation and i do not need to buy it here
<rak_> it's not working for me, but i'll take it to #ubuntu-effects
<strabes> rak_: there's options for keyboard shortcuts in the beryl manager.
<getoo> i got them at home
<Shacker6363> Oy, I need a good Gnome vs KDE article, I just can't decide and don't want both.
<bruenig> GaiaX11, right now for instance, your name has a red squiggly under it as I am typing it
<GaiaX11> bruenig: it hasn't
<cyclops> how do i blacklist a specific soundcard so that the drivers for it won't load.
<jinxed> bruenig, what g++?
<therealnanotube> getoo: so what are you trying to do, anyway? :)
<mboman> getoo: yes. but unless you are really cheap per hour I would just buy a router and work those hours instead to get the money
<wastrel> !blacklist > cyclops
<bruenig> jinxed, do "man g++" and read
<zaxone> i use kvirc its kool
<mboman> getoo: unless you do it for the experience
<wastrel> cyclops:  figure out the name of the kernel module and use those instructions to blacklist it
<getoo> therealnanotube: one latop connects directly to the modem (cable)
<Bromics> GaiaX11, i'll try both of them.
<Bromics> Brb guys.
<cyclops> wastrel: thank you
<getoo> i wanna connect using my wifi with another laptop
<getoo> so i can get online with my second laptop
<getoo> so i have the two of them online
<jinxed> bruenig, we used the g++ compiler all through programming at University of Michigan and we did it on linux but it was already installed... there are some prob right now with it the way it is working...
<wastrel> cyclops:  you may also be able to turn it off in the bios
<getoo> i mean to use the laptop connectd to the modem as router
<strabes> Shacker6363: http://www.pcauthority.com.au/feature.aspx?CIaFID=3446
<Comrade-Sergei> where can i get a working version of limewire/frostwire that works for 1386 ubuntu?
<Jump86> i need HELP setting up a new external USB drive as a file storage device.. i want it to use ext3 filesystem... i formatted and partitioned the drive in gparted but i can't seem to figure out how to claim ownership of it so i can add / remove / create without using sudo
<GaiaX11> bruenig: this is for English only. I speak other languages and xchat dont work for me, but xchat-gnome does the job :-P
<therealnanotube> getoo: ah i see, so you want lap1 -> (wifi) -> lap2 -> (wire) -> wan ?
<Shacker6363> Thank you strabes
<bruenig> jinxed, I have used it before, it worked fine for me, did you consider changing the file extension like I said to .cc
<mboman> getoo: both machines running ubuntu?
<getoo> therealnanotube: yea
<getoo> mboman: one is gentoo
<strabes> Shacker6363: that was on digg.com earlier
<bruenig> GaiaX11, you do whatever you want, but don't say xchat doesn't support different languages or spell checking
<Shacker6363> strabes: Hrmm, can't believe I missed it.
<EchoBinary> For Ubuntu 7.10, a typical install, what should i use for a partition size? i will be dual booting and dont want to short-change the ubuntu install by making it too small
<bur[n] er> mboman, you can share the internet connection via iptables?  try firestarter... it's a gui to do it for you
<therealnanotube> getoo: well, you'd need to set up lap2 machine as a router - that would require some iptables editing.
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, wish me luck....if i don't succeed ill be stuck back in irssi.....agian...there is an onbord nvidia but it's only a 128mb card....
<strabes> Shacker6363: the article is called "a tale of two desktops"
<Comrade-Sergei> EchoBinary whats the code name on 7.10?
<therealnanotube> getoo: i assume you have already successfully established the wifi-to-wifi link?
<bruenig> GaiaX11, I count 13 supported languages for instance
<jackb> I want to try out unbuntu tonight on my XP box, I'd like to be able to try it safely, anyone know the best way or have any advice plz?
<GaiaX11> bruenig: I have tried the two of them. Have you?
<EchoBinary> oops LOL my bad
<bruenig> GaiaX11, yes I have
<EchoBinary> 7.04
<EchoBinary> Feisty Fawn
<Comrade-Sergei> where can i get a working version of limewire/frostwire that works for i386 ubuntu?
<jinxed> bruenig, didn't work
<EchoBinary> (brain fart)
<bruenig> GaiaX11, what language are you looking for that it doesn't support, 13 languages is very expansive
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
* bur[n] er wonders why automatix gets so much press when it's such utter crap
<jinxed> bruenig, it doesn't even create the file
<getoo> therealnanotube: what should i google for
<getoo> .
<getoo> sory about that
<getoo> got disconnected
<bruenig> jinxed, pastebin your program, let me see if I can get g++ to compile it
<GaiaX11> bruenig: Ok. So stick with xchat and I will with xchat-gnome. No holy wars. Right?
<therealnanotube> getoo: google for iptables + router . i'm pretty sure that should hook you up.
<Comrade-Sergei> i need frostwire/limewire in linux! where can i find it?
<mboman> bur[n] er: I am not the one sharing the internet, getoo is the one who wants to do it ;-)
<santos_> hey
<santos_> q tal
<kevev> Patrick: ndiswrapper works for me. RTL8185 KNetworkManager and WPAPSK
<frederick85> how can i see what dist of ubuntu i have and if it is still edgy how can i upgrade
<santos_> alguien habla espaol
<kalam2007> i was just wandering how do i install files frm Cd to the comp
<santos_> somebody
<cilaes> !upgrade
<bruenig> GaiaX11, my issue is not with what you do, it is with misinformation. Like when people say apt-get doesn't track dependencies when it does. You can do what you want and prefer what you want and suggest what you want but at least do so truthfully.
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<therealnanotube> getoo: first hit, here's what i got, looks useful: http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialIptablesNetworkGateway.html
<bur[n] er> getoo, try using firestarter first!!!  might save you some time
<thelsdj> Anyone know if its possible to set f-spot-importer as default to run when usb camera is plugged in?
<GaiaX11> !es | santos
<ubotu> santos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scarter> how do i get a java plugin working for firefox on feisty amd64 without installing firefox32?
<wiseelben> this is weird: sometimes, I won't be able to connect to http://utexas.edu. I know it's up because other computers can connect it, but whatever I do (clean firefox private data, reset connection), the site is always "down" for me. Any ideas?
<getoo> therealnanotube: cablemodem ---> lap1 using cable  now i want lap1 to connect lap2 to lap1 wirelessly so i can getonline with lap2 also
<lomez> whats the command in terminal to start the X server?
<cilaes> !upgrade | frederick85
<ubotu> frederick85: please see above
<RAOF> scarter: The gnu plugin.
<jinxed> k
<santos_> cheverolas
<yigal> kalam2007: you mean debs, just do, "apt-cdrom add"
<bur[n] er> thelsdj, use the removable devices preferences
<kalam2007> can some 1 help me
<getoo> k i shall try your lnks
<Comrade-Sergei> intino?
<getoo> links
<getoo> thanx
<kalam2007> how
<yigal> kalam2007: apt-get update
<wastrel> thelsdj:  system > preferences > removable drives and media   i think
<Comrade-Sergei> where can i get a working version of limewire/frostwire that works for i386 ubuntu?
<jcrash> lomez: startx
<scarter> RAOF: were do i find that? gnu.org?
<thelsdj> bur[n] er, wastrel: thanks
<EchoBinary> so for Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), a typical install, what should i use for a minimum partition size?
<bruenig> wiseelben, can you wget it?
<crimsun> EchoBinary: for which partition?
<therealnanotube> anyone care to help me do some testing? please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425650
<strabes> EchoBinary: a couple of gigs
<yigal> kalam2007: why don't you read?
<jackb> anyone have a link to the best newb walk through for installing 7.04 ?
<wiseelben> bruenig: cna't even ping
<EchoBinary> cool, thanks :)(
<bur[n] er> Comrade-Sergei, we hear you, but we realize that limewire/frostwire was more of a year 2000-2003 kind of thing... we live in the present ;)
<EchoBinary> :) *
<bruenig> wiseelben, if you can't ping, that isn't a firefox issue
<kuma> hi, my Xorg process is eating an awfull ammount of cpu. how can i know why is this happening?
* DanaG wonders what lemonwire would be .....
<wiseelben> bruenig: well last time i just cleared the cache and it worked
<noiesmo> Comrade-Sergei: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mboman> getoo: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<yigal> kuma: what programs are you running?
<Comrade-Sergei> bur[n] er what! then how do you get your music?
<kalam2007> yigal this is wat comes
<kalam2007> Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<getoo> mboman: thanx
<yigal> kalam2007: what disk are you trying to use?
<DanaG> Networkmanager (knetworkmanager, specifically) is being odd:
<bur[n] er> Comrade-Sergei, i buy mine from emusic to be honest :\  but there are more nefarious ways that don't involve *wire
<kalam2007> windows xp
<RAOF> scarter: Package gcjwebplugin
<bruenig> wiseelben, school is pretty much over, who cares about physics anymore.
<DanaG> it says I have an IP of 0.0.0.0, yet I'm quite obviously connected.
<kuma> yigal: not much, kate, firefox, Kopete, Xchat, Konsole. Ksysguard
<mboman> getoo: check out the Linux Documentation Project. You are looking for Netfilter / IP Masqurading HOWTO
<strabes> lomez: how is it going
<kalam2007> yigal-windows xp
<GaiaX11> bruenig: Perhaps it is because xchat improved a bit. Because there were a time when xchat did not have language spelling support and It was when I left it and started using xchat gnome. Since then, I did not use xchat again :-)
<wiseelben> bruenig: not physics, college
<yigal> kalam2007: with an XP disk? I am confused?
<mboman> getoo: but if it was me I would just go and buy a router
<cute_bettong> dang nabbit i got stuck in irssi again
<bur[n] er> kuma, kill firefox and x gets back to normal?
<bruenig> wiseelben, can you connect in windows?
<lomez> strabes, i edited xorg.conf and install the xorg-fglrx drivers and it worked fine. thanks all!
<Comrade-Sergei> bur[n] er i guess thats just part of me using linux in the first place, i get it for free (mostly) all my music is free too
<kalam2007> no im trying to install xp bakc to my comp
<underwatercow> is there a way to see the list of users in a channel?
<wiseelben> bruenig: duno, i'll try vmware
<jackb> anyone have a link to the best newb walk through for installing 7.04 on XP to try it out?
<getoo> mboman: i understand the buying part , but theres no need to buy is i will only use this for a month
<bruenig> wiseelben, zenwalk is connecting, you should try that
<getoo> maybe even less
<jinxed> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18320/
<wastrel> !install > jackb
<mboman> getoo: ok
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks anyways
<bur[n] er> Comrade-Sergei, http://www.google.com/search?q=limewire+ubuntu
<strabes> lomez: glad to hear it
<wiseelben> bruenig: what are you doing in #ubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> no googling!
<kalam2007> yigal-canu help me out
<yigal> kalam2007: I am totally confused now, 1. what CD are you adding for new linux applications
<kuma> bur[n] er: you were right :) thanks, is there anyway to avoid this behaviour?
<bruenig> jinxed, I named it "whatever.cc" and then did "g++ -o whatever whatever.cc" and it compiled and then ran with ./whatever
<therealnanotube> mboman: getoo: yea, if you have no experience setting up routing with iptables, it will probably take you an hour or two to figure it out. figure, if your work is worth $50/hr, you are better off buying a cheapo router for under $50. :) but if you want to get experience, then feel free to play with iptables.
<kalam2007> im using an iso burned cd its windows xp installation
<bruenig> wiseelben, check out #zenwalk
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: man im stuck in irssi again >.<
<bur[n] er> kuma, got me, i just know firefox is the culprit usually ;)
<guero> can someone instruct me on how to play rmvb files?
<Jump86> i need HELP setting up a new external USB drive as a file storage device.. i want it to use ext3 filesystem... i formatted and partitioned the drive in gparted but i can't seem to figure out how to claim ownership of it so i can add / remove / create without using sudo
<kuma> bur[n] er: lol, anyway thanks for your heko
<kuma> *help
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, stuck? ;)  ctrl+a,n  :)  the power of screen works wonders
<yigal> kalam2007: let me get this straight? You are trying to install Kate, etc, with a Windows XP CD?
<lethu> can somebody tell me if xvidcap is available in the official Feisty repository please? I can't find it : /
<underwatercow> is it true that Linux is a hacker's OS? If so, what makes it so? :-p
<jackb> hmm I guess I'll install it and see what happens <shrugs>
<jinxed> bruenig, I believe that the program is correct however... I should be able to do g++ home.cpp and then type a.out and it run... but it doesn't I'm sure if you typed g++ whatever.cpp then typed a.out it would also run... but my compiler isn't workign right now so it won't
<strabes> Jump86: Have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org? There should be plenty of topics on that type of problem. You'll have to mount the drive as a user with the default options.
* DanaG also wishes there were an equivalent of the eft-theme.
<DanaG> for usplash.
<yigal> underwatercow: if you don't hack there is a good chance you won't be able to use Linux, that is point 1.
<Jump86> strabes, been doing NOTHING but that for the last 4 hours
<bur[n] er> underwatercow, that's a thesis question, but here's the short answer.... yes it is.. because it's open source, anyone can hack on it and do what they want with it...  hack it to their own needs
<kalam2007> ya i wanna know how to install n get ma ubuntu to windows xp
<wastrel> underwatercow:  this channel is for tech support, try #ubuntu-offtopic  for philosophical questions :] 
<strabes> Jump86: PM me
<bruenig> jinxed, yeah g++ whatever.cc and then a.out works too
<scarter> RAOF: looks like it doesn't exist anymore (5/2006) and has been merged with http://www.classpath.org.. any comments on the usefulness of this project?
<underwatercow> wastrel: lol
<bruenig> jinxed, I am not using the ubuntu packaged g++ though, maybe that is the issue
<cute_bettong> i know how to use irssi just this ati card is going to be the death of me i swear
<underwatercow> wastrel: at least I got a response
<Xyhthyx> Anyone know the desktop stats app in this screenshot? http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre2/46201-2.jpg
<walkintome> hi all. i want to run windows xp x64 through virtualization under feisty, and was wondering if anyone would be willing to help me out as i have no idea how to do this
<RAOF> scarter: The gcjwebplugin package succesfully runs one of my Java 1.5 applets.
<bruenig> !info conky | Xyhthyx
<yigal> kalam2007: you can use some of the applications on the XP disc with wine or another emulator otherwise there is no other way as far as I am aware.
<Xyhthyx> !info conky
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, awww, i see... "stuck" ;)   did you try using the Restricted Drivers Manager?  also, try just editing xorg.conf by hand and adding 1280x800 or whatever and try it at 16 bit?
<Xyhthyx> Thanks bruenig
<ubotu> xyhthyx: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 123 kB, installed size 416 kB
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: tryed it all....several howto's i might just have to pull this card
<kalam2007> so i do i get the program so i could it
<Cyde> Even though I have my IP address statically configured in /etc/network/interfaces , dhclient starts up and periodically assigns me an address by DHCP.  I cannot figure out what is starting dhclient; I'd really rather just not have it run, ever.  Any ideas?
<kalam2007> wich emulator
<jackb> extracting from ubuntu -7.04 desktop i386.iso
<yigal> walkintome: try VirtualBox, do a google search and install the deb
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, what kind is it?
<scarter> RAOF: good... thanks for the help, i'll check back if i'm not successful, otherwise have a great night!
<yigal> walkintome: very nice emulator
<Orban> what is the gnome package ubuntu uses to do its gui based network configuration?
<zaxone> can someone send a pm?
<underwatercow> Is anyone in here officially Ubuntu tech support? or is it open for whoever wants to help?
<zaxone> only one plz
<yigal> walkintome: excuse me virtualization tool
<therealnanotube> Orban: network-manager-gnome
<tonyyarusso> Orban: network-admin and network-manager-gnome
<strabes> underwatercow: "official" ubuntu tech support you have to buy
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: what the card? it's an ati radeon X1300 pro low profile pci-e card
<walkintome> yigal: will i be able to install apps onto the virtual machine like i would using viertual pc 2007?
<jinxed> Cansome please help me get a working c++ compiler in ubuntu going (perferably g++ compiler)
<strabes> underwatercow: this is free support. everyone in here is a volunteer
<walkintome> virtual*
* DanaG is bored with the default usplash theme.
<underwatercow> strabes: thanks, just wondering
<GaiaX11> underwatercow: It is not the system that is a hacker, but people who use Linux. But what do you mean by hack(er)? White, black, grey or other colour hackers?
<zaxone> ok thanks
<jinxed> Could someone please help me get a working c++ compiler in ubuntu going (perferably g++ compiler)
<bruenig> jinxed, oh, the problem is probably headers, do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" don't repeat
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, i've never used it, but did you try "envy" ?
<kalam2007> yigal-wer do i get the emulator frm n how do i use wine
<jackb> here goes
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: envy? whats that?
<jackb> launching broswer... waiting
<bruenig> !envy | cute_bettong
<underwatercow> GaiaX11: I don't understand the color references
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> who took out the !envy factoid
<yigal> walintome: I believe you will, the virtual environment is cut off from the master OS except for disk space (if you want them to share)
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, what's fglrx driver do?  that's supposed to work
<jackb> do I have to redownload firefox if I already have it installed?
<kalam2007> yagil-help me out bro
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, envy:  http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<yigal> walintome: like vmware
<strabes> !fglrx | bur[n] er
<ubotu> bur[n] er: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bur[n] er> jackb, why would you have to do that?
<yigal> walintome: except it the program is faster than vmware and qemu
<walkintome> yigal: sounds good
<jackb> I'm quite new at this, I'm sorry
<walkintome> yigal: may i ask you questions if i encounter any difficulties?
<bur[n] er> jackb, no need to be sorry :)
<GaiaX11> underwatercow: So. Google it :-)
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: im stuck in irssi right now...there is nothing that fglrx will do for this card..and the howto that other guy gave to me just made things worse...imma try to restore my old xorg.conf file and get my gui back.....it might take a bit im not used to cli stuff
<jackb> I ran start.exe after the file downloaded
<yigal> walkintome: yes, yes of course
<walkintome> yigal: thank you!
<jinxed> bruenig, I get the following error still: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18321/
<underwatercow> GaiaX11: Interesting, didn't know there were official hacker colors, lol
<jinxed> bruenig, and when I compile ignoring the error I get a bash a.out command not found
<jackb> no idea what to do now
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, you probably just have to change the Driver line in your xorg.conf to "ati" or "radeon" instead of "fglrx"
<wiseelben> this is weird: sometimes, I won't be able to connect to http://utexas.edu. I know it's up because other computers can connect it, but whatever I do (clean firefox private data, reset connection), the site is always "down" for me. I also tried pinging it. Any ideas?
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: tryed it dosen't work
<bruenig> jinxed, yeah, I got that error too, it still compiled though
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: imma go restore the old xorg.conf file be back in a few hopefully
<jackb> haha anyone have a super ubuntu newb tutorial or something?
<therealnanotube> wiseelben: works for me... :)
<jinxed> bruenig, mine didn't compile though
<bur[n] er> lol, good call cute_bettong :)  messing with sync stuff is prolly unnecessary
<bruenig> jinxed, hmmm
<jackb> like I just downloaded it and ran start, but not sure as to what I should do now
<wiseelben> therealnanotube: yes i know that
<bruenig> !repeat | wiseelben
<ubotu> wiseelben: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<therealnanotube> wiseelben: can you connect by IP?
<scales11> tips on installing a new splash screen?
<walkintome> yigal: if i want to install widnows xp x64 using virtual box on my system will it be able to becasue linux uses ext3? where should i install it?
<wiseelben> bruenig: lol ok sorrry i won't repeat
<wiseelben> bruenig: lol ok sorrry i won't repeat
<wiseelben> bruenig: lol ok sorrry i won't repeat
<wiseelben> bruenig: lol ok sorrry i won't repeat
<bruenig> !ops | WildZeck
<ubotu> WildZeck: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<DanaG> hmm, http://rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=33889730
<underwatercow> GaiaX11: I am interesting in hacking from a knowledge point point of view, or perhaps from an ethical hacking point of view. However, I'm also interesting in network security and it's hard to know how to stop something if you don't know how it's done.
<DanaG> microcode update for core 2 duo.
<bruenig> tab complete got me
<nalioth> wiseelben: please be civil
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* masjito brb tranfer orderan doloe
<therealnanotube> nalioth: heh come on, he was just being funny. ;)
<jackb> haha I'm so lost
<Music_Shuffle> Is there any way I can make a program auto-restart if it crashes?
<walkintome> yigal: im also seeing that virtual box does not support 64 bit systems. does that mean i wont be able to use xp x64?
<towlie> has anyone here run ubuntu under parallels ?
<yigal> walkintome: I believe it does, I am sorry
<wiseelben> nalioth, tonyyarusso: bruenig keeps on abusing me by spamming !coc's and other useless things to belittle me.
<walkintome> yigal: darn
<towlie> yigal,  ahlan
<bruenig> wow, ban dodging
<mscman> i have towlie
<yigal> towlie: yigal,  ahlan ?
<towlie> did it work ?
<walkintome> yigal: do you know if there is an alternative to virtual box?
<yigal> walkintome: vmware and qemu
<jinxed> bruenig, you have any ideas?
<bruenig> I !repeat once, the logs don't lie
<wiseelben> bruenig: you know waht you do
<GaiaX11> underwatercow: Ok. But, go to #ubuntu-offtopic to this issue :-)
<walkintome> yigal: whcih would you recommend that is decent performance/stability wise
<bulmer> whats wrong with cutting a source code from a firefox and pasting it into vi that it inserst a # on each line? how did this auto insert of # happens?
<yigal> walkintome: both are not bad, really
<bruenig> jinxed, I mean it works here, hard to determine exactly what the problem is since I am not having it. what is the version of your g++, do "g++ --version"
<underwatercow> GaiaX11: I was thinking of saying something, lol Are you in there too?
<brtb> would anyone happen to know how to configure the kernel-module loading order? specifically, i'm trying to get one soundcard loaded before another and udev just loads them randomly
<wastrel> bulmer:  vi's autoindent thingy does that
<towlie> mscman, i get an error unable to locate rcsp or something like that
<wastrel> well, vim anyway
<mscman> when you're installing?
<bulmer> wastrel: oh okay thanks, you know how to turn it off?
<yigal> walkintome: I really am not sure i even have a preference? virtualbox may work where qemu fails for x64 architecture though
<denver> what is the package name for all libc man pages and such
<GaiaX11> underwatercow: yes
<tonyyarusso> !splash | scales11
<ubotu> scales11: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<walkintome> yigal: maybe im misunderstanding, but are you saying virtualbox may be able to run xp x64?
<Cyde> Even though I have my IP address statically configured in /etc/network/interfaces , dhclient starts up and periodically assigns me an address by DHCP.  I cannot figure out what is starting dhclient; I'd really rather just not have it run, ever.  Any ideas?
<jinxed> bruenig, tom@tom-laptop:~/C++$ g++ --version
<jinxed> g++ (GCC) 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<jinxed> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<jinxed> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<jinxed> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<towlie> mscman, you here
<yigal> walkintome: sorry s/virtualbox/vmware too many "v"s
<Flannel> jinxed: please don
<bruenig> jinxed, oh, my g++ is g++ (GCC) 3.4.6
<Flannel> jinxed: please dont paste here
<walkintome> yiagl ah ok
<mscman> towlie, how do you have your virtual machine set up?
<bruenig> jinxed, it said that iostream.h was deprecated, perhaps in your version, they have completely done away with it. You should see what it is replaced with
<walkintome> well im using synaptics package manager for vmware but i dont realyl know which one to choose. i dont think i see a virtualization package, just a vmware player and server
<towlie> i set it to solaris as the o.s and other o.s as the type
<walkintome> yigal: well im using synaptics package manager for vmware but i dont realyl know which one to choose. i dont think i see a virtualization package, just a vmware player and server
<mscman> hmm
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, ok im back in gui....i HATE ATI >.<
<wastrel> bulmer:  do :set paste
<mscman> how much ram do you have allocated?
<towlie> 604mb
<mscman> try setting a lower amount; i know people have had problems with the ram and parallels
<mscman> unfortunately, it seems to only work with < 256MB
<levander> I just removed a network card from my machine that was eth0 and I'm using the other card that was (and still is) eth1.  Anyone know how to change it so that the one card that's still in there is now eth0?
<EchoBinary> ok - heres an interesting one: how do i get root in the ubuntu live CD bootup to run gparted?
<DShepherd> EchoBinary: gksu gparted
<Flannel> EchoBinary: you use sudo, like everything else in ubuntu.
<CharlieSu> is there a command line tool for making torrents?? I don't use rtorrent and it doesn't have that capability ...
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, i'm with ya... what's the problem with the ati driver?  no 3d accel?
<DShepherd> EchoBinary: or sudo works just fine
<walkintome> does anyone know how to go through their linux install and clean out junk files?
<towlie> mscman, it says unable to locate rsdp
<Kirovski> Anyway to make a scroll wheel,, hmm,, scroll more at a time?
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, it just dosen't work with anything that isen't the default ubuntu setup
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, can you use the Restricted Drivers gui?
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, it dosen't matter it won't work no matter what
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, it dosen't matter i tryed vesa and ati and flgrx it just won't work :(
<bruenig> walkintome, like what?
<crdlb> cute_bettong: what card?
<mscman> towlie, this seems to be a common parallels problem
<mscman> http://forum.parallels.com/thread10308.html
<denver> reboog
<yigal> walkintome:  sorry yes these should be fine. just the player should be enough
<drew> how do i check what my system does during bootup, behind the splash screen, is there a way to modify boot-up sequence?
<walkintome> bruenig: well, ive a linux noob and ive been installing a ton of stuff both successfully and unsuccessfully so i have a hunch that  have quite a few files scattered throughout my linux installation that i dont need and i would like to tidy up =)
<vbabiy> Hey guys i have a have linksys G wireless card but its only running at 11 Mb\s how can i raise this
<jxl1> I just lost ability to boot in feisty-don't think it's repairable. The error is: /bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: libtermcap.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<towlie> mscman yea and a ew sites say to change the o.s type to solaris and add vga=790 as a bootup command line parameter
<bruenig> walkintome, if you installed stuff from the repositories, simply sudo apt-get remove it
<walkintome> yigal: cool, ill give that a try
<towlie> mscman, when i do that i see the initial loading screen of ubuntu but then it freezes there
<mscman> yeah, have you tried adding that as a boot param?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, what's the "default" use?  radeon as the driver?
<mscman> hmm
<towlie> yea i did
<bruenig> walkintome, if you installed it from source, that is another story, you will have to tidy that up on your own, tracking down where the stuff went or compiling again and make uninstalling
<walkintome> bruenig: well, the problem is i didnt always do that, and i dont even remmber half of the stuff i installed. i would do a clean install but i would have to go through the fuss fo installing my wireless usb driver again and that alone took me 2 days
<mscman> the only thing i can suggest is trying the vmware fusion beta
<cute_bettong> crdlb, it's an ati radeon x1300 pro low profile pci-e card
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, i'm sure you need to get the fglrx driver, and I bet if you use the restricted drivers gui it'll work
<bulmer> vbabiy: no one can guarantee those speed
<crdlb> cute_bettong: so you do need fglrx for 3d accel, I think ati should still give you 2d
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, ubuntu cannot even tell me what the card is....i just happen to have the invoice from dell here thats how I know what it is
<crdlb> cute_bettong: as a last resort you can use vesa
<dman> hrm upgraded all the way to feisty
<bruenig> walkintome, well there is not some automatic thing, that is the reason why ubuntu has package management, so that it can be clean. If you go outside of package managment, unless you are pretty certain in what you are doing, you could have a mess with files scattered all over the place.
<dman> but now on boot, its pausing on  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [ OK ] 
<bur[n] er> walkintome, use synaptic and remove the stuff you don't want
<cute_bettong> crdlb, if i use anything besides how ubuntu set it up in default xorg either coaks at boot or i just get a blank screen
<natsumey> aa
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep Driver and see if you see ati, radeon, or fglrx :)
<mscman> towlie, what's weird is i've been able to install on an  "Other Linux" machine in parallels before
<jxl1> home is on a seperate partition and I can mount my install what else beside /etc /var & /usr/local do i need to recreate this install?
<walkintome> bur[n] er: i did that. i think maybe down the road (a few weeks) if i can gather all the recourses i need a burn them to a dvd, i might just do a clean install
<mscman> and that's the method that seems to fail for people
<towlie> mscman, you installed ubuntu or another distro
<mscman> ubuntu
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, it's useing vesa
<mscman> hmm, here's an interesting solution
<crdlb> cute_bettong: and it's working now in vesa?
<wastrel> poor thing
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, i have been through about 4 howto's and all give the same results
<bur[n] er> towlie, use the Solaris option... there was just an article about ubuntu in parallels on digg
<mscman> towlie, try switching your machine type to the Linux 2.6 type now
<cute_bettong> crdlb, yes it works just fine in vesa....but i won't be able to play my games
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, wow, that sucks nutz!  vesa is horrible :\
<mscman> bur[n] er he's using that type
<towlie> mscman, i did but which other type ?
<cute_bettong> crdlb, and to top it off i can play musica but not run things like skype or record sound...for some reason it just will not do that
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, i know you tried a whole bunch, but did you try the Restricted Drivers Manager gui application?  system -> admin -> restricted drivers manager?
<crdlb> cute_bettong: is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<jxl1> to recreate my install do i need anything beside etc, var & usr/local?
<cute_bettong> crdlb, fresh install...i feel really dumb paying 3 grand for a computer that cannot even run linux correctly
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, i been there tryed that...just crashes x and if im lucky just gives to me a blank screen
<mscman> other linux 2.6
<bur[n] er> jxl1, /home /usr /bin /sbin... i like all those directories to be around ;)
<jxl1> sbin?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, sucky :\  i'd write to ati
<crdlb> cute_bettong: have you at any point tried newer fglrx drivers?
<starz> eh
<starz> so how do i upgrade past feisty?
<jxl1> home is on a seperate partition i have that
<Flannel> starz: there's not anything past feisty.
<Fylk> How do I get gnome-dock?
<cute_bettong> crdlb, i don't know...im still new to linux and so far am way outta my legue
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, know what version of fglrx you were installing?
<Shacker6363> Hmm, is there anyway to automatically uninstall no longer used packages in synaptic?  I've been testing a bunch of programs that have been installed now but noticed that a bunch of the dependencies still remain.  If possible, I'd like to get rid of them all in one clean sweep.
<bur[n] er> Fylk, it's not really released at all
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, the current version that is in the repo
<cute_bettong> s
<Shacker6363> *have been uninstalled now
<dman> when i run fesity and try to access it via local console, all i get is * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                            [ OK ] 
<Fylk> Then I need some kind of dock.
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, and after that i tryed this howto that some guy gave to me
<dman> it doesnt run login, any one know why
<jxl1> if i have etc var & usr/local will i still have re-install anything?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, what version is that ;)  http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html  <--this is the latest from ati... ubuntu have this?
<walkintome> so i needed to end the virtualbox installation so i restart my session. however now i cant open synaptics  "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." and synaptics closes. what did i do!
<Fylk> Shacker: sudo  apt-get autoremove
<Orban> does anyone know where the network-admin tools come from? i run gentoo and i'd like the gnome network administration dialog
<Shacker6363> thank you Fylk
<bur[n] er> walkintome, sudo apt-get -f install
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, to be honist i woulden't even know how to tell you....like i said im new to linux still and way outta my leauge
<d0lph1nK1ng> how come i do not have an lircm device when i installed LIRC
<Fylk> How do you install Kiba dock then?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, no worries... one sec
<trumpeter2003> I have a seriously broken package installed now :(
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, what
<walkintome> bur[n] er: it says it cant find the archive still
<cute_bettong> would i be wrong for quitting and tossing win xp on here?
<trumpeter2003> I can't even purge remove it from apt, from which dpkg says that it isn't even installed
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, only if you didn't allow dual booting :)
<crdlb> cute_bettong: try method 2 of: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, are you going to give some information or just sort of muse
<Fylk> Are there any kinds of docks for Ubunut?
<Fylk> All I can find or Fedora cores and incompletes.
<mobutu> documentation ?
<walkintome> cute_bettong: i had the same ideaology as you when i first got into linux, but i didnt give up. i refused to. i had already gotten this far. stick with it and youll enjoy it =)
<axisys> !beryl > axisys
<mscman> towlie, what happens if you just let the installation keep running?
<mscman> or rather the boot sequence
<cute_bettong> crdlb, this is way outta my leauge im afraid ill do something and really mess things up...is this safe?
<mscman> i got the rdsp error as well, but when left alone, it boots successfully
<crdlb> cute_bettong: it's not going to break vesa :)
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: Pretty much the package looks to be half installed and partly configured in the process as well. Other than that, I don't have a whole lot of information other than the package name is clvm.
<walkintome> cute_bettong: messing things up si how you learn :)
<cute_bettong> crdlb, ok works for me...ill try it....but ill most likely see you again in irssi
<walkintome> cute_bettong: but you should be fine
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: already ran, dpkg purge clvm, which fails. and apt-get --purge remove clvm, which fails as well
<macd> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, you can always get back to vesa :)  backing up xorg.conf might not be bad... looks like the latest ati version should work according to some googling
<macd> !universe
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, sudo dpkg --force-all -r clvm
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, ok let me try this method first and see what it does.....
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: fails
<jxl1> do i actually need all of usr to recreate my non-bootable install or will usr/local suffice?
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er, most like it will just break x again so we shall see lol
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, i wouldn't try that thing, but your funeral ;)
<Fylk> Any one use Kiba Dock?
<walkintome> so i needed to end the virtualbox installation so i restart my session. however now i cant open synaptics  "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." and synaptics closes. i just realized ic ant do anything realyl until this is fixed. anyone know how to fix this?
<burnerx> has anyone setup LTSP on ubuntu before ?
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, what does it say
<tulga> I installed nessus on server edition. but I cannot use it. where is shell version?
<bur[n] er> walkintome, restart... then run "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo dpkg-configure -a"
<bur[n] er> walkintome, restarting is unnecessary if you can kill any apt processes
<mscman> sorry towlie, i'm having internet issues
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: Working on that
<cute_bettong> crdlb, um this file it wants me to download is not an ubuntu file.....what the heck is a .run file O_o
<walkintome> bur[n] er: no i need ot restart.
<walkintome> be back soon
<Lichte> Hi all
<crdlb> cute_bettong: just an executable
<mscman> hi Lichte
<bruenig> cute_bettong, just chmod +x whatever.run &&  sudo ./whatever.run
<Lichte> hiya mscman
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong, you can run "gedit  blah.run" to see what it does
<Lichte> anyone know anything about gnome-java ??
<mscman> towlie, try just letting the installer continue to boot, even though it shows a blank screen
<Lichte> I'm hoping there are packagers here
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18323/
<mscman> mine ended up booting successfully despite the error
<bruenig> Lichte, what is that?
<jxl1> non-bootable system can i duplicate my install with /etc /var /usr/local /sbin /bin? Home is ok on another partition
<Lichte> bruenig: java bindings
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, what is the output of ls /etc/init.d | grep cl
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: all failures are the same
<Lichte> I just installed the new Ubuntu
<trumpeter2003> clvm
<Lichte> I see rhythm box still locks up all the time
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, ok do "sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/clvm && sudo apt-get remove clvm"
<cute_bettong> crdlb, ok this howto is way outta my leauge can you im me and walk me through it....im just not understanding this as of yet O_o
<walkintome> bur[n] er: i restarted and still get the same error
<mscman> 'nite everyone
<fugitif_> hi
<trumpeter2003> oh my!
<jxl1>  non-bootable system can i duplicate my install with /etc /var /usr/local /sbin /bin? Home is ok on another partition
<Lichte> night mscman
<[Flux] > okay everyone, lets sing the i love ubuntu song!
<crdlb> cute_bettong: uh ok, join #crdlb
<trumpeter2003> haha, biggest brain fart of my life
* [Flux]  is bored
<bullgard4> What is in Linux the command to list the names of all files which I have changed or created on April 26th?
<jxl1> diff
<GuHHH> hello.
<bruenig> trumpeter2003, those prerm scripts always check to see if the daemon is executable before trying to stop it, if it isn't executable it doesn't try to stop it and then just removes it.
<jxl1>  non-bootable system can i duplicate my install with /etc /var /usr/local /sbin /bin? Home is ok on another partition
<trumpeter2003> bruenig: Thanks, even though I should have remembered that from before
<GuHHH> stupid question: is there any problem if i install the xserver from ubuntu into debian?
<mobutu> bullgard4: dunno off hand, it's gonna be something like find . --datesomething
<mobutu> read the manpage for find
<Lichte> are there other ubuntu channels ?
<clearzen> I'm getting a odd error when I try to use encryption on my wireless network using madwifi. It tells me set encode set failed on device ath0. Does anyone know why it is doing this?
<walkintome> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. ive restarted and still not working
<mobutu> Lichte: i think there are about 20
<Lichte> mobutu: ouch
<bur[n] er> walkintome, sudo apt-get remove virtualbox :)
<Lichte> mobutu: is there one for packagers ?
<DanaG> Does anybody know where I can find the pinout of a touchpad on a laptop?  I want to take a touchpad+hotkeys board out of some old laptop and attach it to a PS/2 cable.
<Lichte> let me test.......
<jxl1>  non-bootable system can i duplicate my install with /etc /var /usr/local /sbin /bin? Home is ok on another partition
<walkintome> bur[n] er: E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<surgy>  i cant seam to change to disk two of call to duty becuase it says wine is using the drive, and it asks me to kill wineserver before i try to unmount the drive again
<bur[n] er> walkintome, got me... google? launchpad?
<annihilus> so I have been having problems with upgrading to feisty, if I use the update manager to make the upgrade, will i still have fglrx installed after the upgrade
<luisgmarine> hello, for some reason installing some applications to watch dvd messes up my gnome-streamer, how Im I suppose to watch mpg video and stuff of the web?
<bruenig> bullgard4, for the whole system or just a particular directory?
<bullgard4> bruenig: The whole system.
<bur[n] er> luisgmarine, i use vlc... totem-xine with libxine-extracodecs works well too
<bruenig> bullgard4, just files or directories too?
<luisgmarine> bur[n] er, lmao I just looked vlc up, I wan't aware they supported Linux too!
<towlie> yea
<luisgmarine> bur[n] er, not to mention its in the repos!
<towlie> theres a vlc for pc,linux and mac
<asc> GuHHH: Like, install the package?  It probably won't work; Ubuntu packages are compiled against glibc 2.4, and debian etch uses 2.3
<bullgard4> bruenig: just files
<asc> But I'm no expert on the topic
<bur[n] er> luisgmarine, repos are the first place I look :)  apt-cache search works wonders
<surgy>  i cant seam to change to disk two of call to duty becuase it says wine is using the drive, and it asks me to kill wineserver before i try to unmount the drive again
<jxl1>  non-bootable system can i duplicate my install with /etc /var /usr/local /sbin /bin? Home is ok on another partition
<bur[n] er> vlc for mac > vlc for linux... OSD on the mac version is amazing
* DanaG still wonders why PulseAudio chokes on my ,asoundrc.
<DanaG> s/my/his/
<User225> Anyone think they can help me with a Ubuntu problem? The programs don't always "refresh" on screen to show that I clicked something or typed something. But when I minimize and then maximize the window again it shows the changes. Any idea what's going anyone?
<towlie> and pocketpc
<DanaG> yay, mixing voice.
<bruenig> bullgard4, ok this will likely take a while to complete, "sudo find / -type f | xargs ls -l | grep 2007-04-26
<bruenig> "
<GuHHH> asc: i did that, it installed... but excluding this, is there any problem?
<walkintome> bur[n] er: i googled it and the exact error was told to run 'dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq virtual box' but that didnt work for me. it said it wasnt installed so it was ignoring the request to remove
<asc> GuHHH: Does it work?
<GuHHH> asc: yes... it does
<bur[n] er> walkintome, hack it out ;)  you'll get it
<bullgard4> bruenig: Thank you for helping me. I will give it a try.
<asc> GuHHH: other than that, I can't think of any.
<EverythingEvil> How do i pull vmware-server off the canocial repo
<bruenig> bullgard4, seriously though, it might be minutes before that finishes
<walkintome> bur[n] er: lol
<EverythingEvil> i got an email about it, but i cant find it
<bur[n] er> EverythingEvil, it's not in the repos
<ericu> Hello all, does anyone know how to modify the OS selection screen on boot-up if you are daul booting
<asc> GuHHH: Well, that sure is neat.  I wish my ion3 package did the same :p
<surgy> can anyone help me please?
<bullgard4> bruenig: Better to get an answer late then never.
<EverythingEvil> VMware server has been added to Canonical's commercial software
<EverythingEvil> repository as of a few days ago.
<GuHHH> asc: i tried to run xgl on it, for some reason i got a messed up screen :P
<asc> surgy: It works better if you just ask your question and hope somebody knows the answer.
<bur[n] er> EverythingEvil, in that case... add the "commercial" repo :)
<surgy> asc: i did twice, i guess no one here has used wine or played call of duty, or had cd mount problems :)
<bur[n] er> that's awesome!  virtualbox is neat, but no where near as useful as VMWare
* bur[n] er plays call of duty 1 via wine just fine
<EverythingEvil> i have all the repos checked, and ran an update
<bur[n] er> EverythingEvil, commercial isn't a "check"
<asc> surgy: It's also possible that not every one of the 1,150 people in the channel are watching right now. ;p
<Bruhaha> Hey... what's the best method to install my nVidia driver (GeForce2 MX Integrated)?
<[Flux] > anyone ever try Crossover Professional?
<asc> surgy: In my experience, gaming with wine is iffy at best.  other people have had some luck, but it seems like the mileage varies wildly.
<bur[n] er> EverythingEvil,  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<walkintome> bur[n] er: is there a way to download the virtual box packe and force an install?
<[Flux] > i play WoW w/ Wine
<[Flux] > it works well
<[Flux] > not so much after i installed beryl though, lol
<bur[n] er> walkintome, get the .deb from virtualbox.org and run "sudo dpkg -i --force-all vbox.deb"
<[Flux] > games install better in wine than cedega for me =/
<surgy> asc: im no noob, i game with wine all the time
<surgy> asc: i have just never had this problem, the game got five stars on playability
<CaptainMorgan> I have a contact form setup on my server, when submitted and the receipient is mailinator.com, a free email service, the submittal is received. However, when I use any of my numerous email addresses, I never receive it. Can't be a smtp issue.. can it? The email is being received.. just not by the proper address... any ideas? Not a typical question I suppose.. but my server is Ubuntu Dapper
<blaine00> I have had good luck with some programs in Wine. DBpowerAmp for example, runs perfect with nothing more but a double click. It even put icons on my desktop for the program.
<bur[n] er> EverythingEvil, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76  <--howto about it
<bur[n] er> dbpoweramp is crap ;)
<evert> hola
<burnerx> is gstream better or xine ?
<bruenig> xine
<evert> alguien de mexico?
<bur[n] er> burnerx, xine :)
<helfrez> anyone know a reputable rack chassis seller with decent prices
<bruenig> !es | evert
<ubotu> evert: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<[Flux] > xine ftw
<ben_> Hi, Im having some problems with a server Install, Booting the latest server-edition, I have checked the md5 sums, but it fails on the last package ubuntu-server
<burnerx> darn it... i installed gstream
<CaptainMorgan> I am using php for the form.. and I am calling into question maybe it's the server as the mailinator.com IS able to receive it
<[Flux] > ben_: run the check cd for errors
<[Flux] > when you boot the cd
<CaptainMorgan> the code seems ok
<bur[n] er> burnerx, not hard to change... sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine-extracodecs
<ben_> Failed to Fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] /pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.20/linux-image-2.6.20-15-server_2.6.20-15.27_i386.deb MD5SUM Mismatch
<blaine00> Now DBpowerAmp is crap... they put a trial on the MP3 conversion. Those punks.
<[Flux] > ben_: run the check cd for errors
<ben_> [Flux] : Will Do.
<burnerx> i would have to uninstall all my gstream codecs
<[Flux] > you may end up having to reburn
<walkintome> bur[n] er: i thoguht that would work, unfortunately it didnt lol
<[Flux] > burn at a slow speed like less than 20x
<bur[n] er> blaine00, soundjuicer, grip, and kaudiocreator work well :)  so does sound-converter
<CaptainMorgan> the same code given to others.. works just fine on their servers...
<bruenig> yeah sound-converter works
<bruenig> although I think it is soundconverter
<bur[n] er> ok... there's also soundkonverter
<blaine00> I will have to try those, I like DBPA because it allowed me to convert stuff to just about any format I could think of with a lot of tweaking options too.
<bruenig> blaine00, yeah soundconverter is like that
<burnerx> is i use Rhythmbox, how do i get it to recognize mp3 filetype
<bur[n] er> anyone play with cinelerra?  i found .debs at  http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/blog/?p=78
<blaine00> Is soundconverter available in Synaptic?
<CaptainMorgan> any idea what I can do? or where I can look for this issue?
<walkintome> bur[n] er: i guess i have an excuse to do a clean install :-P
<bruenig> blaine00, sudo apt-get isntall soundconverter
<bur[n] er> burnerx, you need to install the mp3 codec... just go to add/remove... click "all available applications" at the top right... go to "other" and check "ubuntu restricted extras"
<bruenig> s/isntall/install/
<bruenig> bur[n] er, or just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<altaqi> help
<bur[n] er> burnerx, or just apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras :)
<demonspork> who here knows a lot about running Ventrilo with Wine?
<bur[n] er> yeah
<bruenig> demonspork, #winehq might
<burnerx> ok
<burnerx> thanks bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> walkintome, guess so ;)  though I'd fix it... but to each their own :)
<altaqi> cd ..
<altaqi> can somebody help me printing!
<walkintome> bur[n] er: my only question is im going to need to download build-essential, gcc, etc. how do i know whcih version is correct for feisty?
<walkintome> bur[n] er: (i wont have internet)
<DanaG> I found an easy way to slaughter your keyboard:
<bur[n] er> walkintome, just apt-get install build-essential and it'll get the right one
<DanaG> 1. Set amarok to use pulseaudio.
<DanaG> 2. Run pulseaudio --kill
<walkintome> bur[n] er: see above =)
<bur[n] er> walkintome, packages.ubuntu.com :)
<blaine00> sweet! thanks a lot. I just downloaded it. Seems to work fine.
<walkintome> lol
<DanaG> 3.  Hit "play" hotkey -- Amarok grabs the keyboard and won't let go!
<walkintome> ok wish me luck
<DanaG> It takes a Magic SysRq to recover.
<User225> If something ends in a .run extension which program will i need to run it?
<bur[n] er> User225, chmod +x blah.rm; ./blah.run
<User225> thank you.
<walkintome> how do i find out whcih version of ndiswrapper im using?
<bur[n] er> ndiswrapper --version?
<bur[n] er> walkintome, ever use ndisgtk?
<walkintome> bur[n] er: yeah i needed it for ndiswrapper to work
<walkintome> bur[n] er:  thats about it
<frederick85> my computer says not enough free disk space to install feisty
<frederick85> how can i find out where all my space is being taken up
<bur[n] er> walkintome, good luck
<bruenig> freakazoid0223, du -h
<bur[n] er> frederick85, baobab?
<bruenig> frederick85, du -h
<bur[n] er> baobab is WAY cooler than du -h ;)
<CaptainMorgan> I have a contact form setup on my server, when submitted and the receipient is mailinator.com, a free email service, the submittal is received. However, when I use any of my numerous email addresses, I never receive it. Can't be a smtp issue.. can it? The email is being received.. just not by the proper address... any ideas? Not a typical question I suppose.. but my server is Ubuntu Dapper
<cnez0red> hi. Does anybody know of a simple mysql howto, so I can set up mysql on my desktop system at home?
<tarelerulz> I updated from ubuntu 6.10 edgy to ubuntu fesity fawn and synaptic and it took like 3 hours and me system seem to be really slow is that normal
<mobutu> no
<mobutu> czer323: aptitude install mysql
<CaptainMorgan> further, how do I read my mailman/ error logs? they're not readable or in binary
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan, #php or #insertlanguagehere might be a better place
<thebillywayne> !pastebin > thebillywayne
<walkintome> bur[n] er: thanks man. it should be alot easier the second time around
<DanaG> frederick85: try the utility Filelight.
<CaptainMorgan> bur[n] er, #php is of no use, they don't want me there
<DanaG> or if in Windows, use the old version of Spacemonger.
<starz> tarelerulz: when it gets sorted out it should be only a little slower i think
<bur[n] er> cnez0red, check out the wiki
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan, sorry, i'd help troubleshoot, but we'd spam the channel and I'm getting tired
<starz> any word on upgrading past feisty?
<thebillywayne> VLC crashes whenever I try to play a DVD.  here's the terminal output.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18326/
<blaine00> I'm not too into upgrades... I usually just wipe the drive and start clean to avoid any problems... then again, it sucks to have to reinstall all your programs and set everything up how you like it.
<bur[n] er> starz, define word?  there are packages in gutsy, yes, but I wouldn't advise it
<starz> blaine00: there is a way to get ubuntu to give you a list of whats installed
<starz> and then when you reinstall have it install the same packages
<bur[n] er> starz, dpkg -L
<tarelerulz> starz , Thanks man I just wanted something to know if it crashed or is just slow
<thebillywayne> !aptoncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> but i dont think it would work well as many packages would be outdated etc
<cnez0red> bur[n] er cheers. All they have is stuff to set up your Apache/Mysql/PHP server. Would that work just the same with a desktop system?
<blaine00> Synaptic shows you packages that are already installed on your system.
<bur[n] er> starz, i meant dpkg -l
<richard> hey can someone help me get dhcp working? it's giving me an error and I can't seem to fix it. TIA
<darksinthe> how do i install my ati video card drivers? :P
<bur[n] er> !ati > darksinthe
<blaine00> You just go to 'Status' and then 'Installed'
<bur[n] er> richard, error would help
<mobutu> richard: trying to serve dhcp, or trying to get an ip address with dhcp?
<bur[n] er> richard, a dhcp server or client?
<richard> i'm trying to set up my dhcp server
<scales11> hello, does anyone know how i can change the color behind the splash screen? like the screen that appears just after i log in?
<bur[n] er> scales11, it's via "login manager" you select the color below the theme on the same tab
<scales11> ahh
<scales11> thanks!
<thebillywayne> Mplayer gives error "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device".  Could this have something to do with switching to xserver-xorg-intel (or similar)?
<richard> i get no subnet declaration for eth0 10.0.0.2
<blaine00> I'm curious to know if you can actually use Beryl in Xubuntu. I guess that kinda defeats the point of a light weight desktop though, =)
<mobutu> thebillywayne: does    mplayer -vo gl video.mpg    work ?
<tarelerulz> any upgraded to the newest ubuntu ?
<richard> bur[n] er, I get "no subnet declaration for eth0 10.0.0.2" in my syslog when it fails
<richard> tarelerulz, I have
<ubuntu> umm dose anyone kno how to run aim from here
<tarelerulz> Did you do it by cd or with synaptic ? richard
<thebillywayne> mobutu, well, it's a DVD.  would that command work for a DVD?
<richard> tarelerulz, cd
<blaine00> ubuntu, you can use Gain to connect to your AIM account
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ty
<diabolix> what do you do when it keeps telling you to reinstall a package and can't find the archive?
<ubuntu> ok peace ty
<Draconicus> I don't want to use gxine. How can I make it so that when I pop in a DVD, it will open with VLC?
<tarelerulz> Any one upgrade to the newest Ubuntu by synaptic ?
<mobutu> first you should figure out how to configure mplayer for whatever video you have
<thebillywayne> mobutu, i don't have any mpg's to test your command on.  sorry.
<jmoro> hello anyone hear
<mobutu> try nuking your preferences, and then making sure you have 'advanced' preferences turned on
<blaine00> lol, this is awesome... I am such a noob and I've actually been able to help a few people.
<thebillywayne> Draconicus, System > Pref's > Removable Drives and Media.  replace totem or xine with vlc.
<DanaG> wtf?
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pcm_params.c:187: snd_pcm_hw_param_get_min: Assertion `!snd_interval_empty(i)' failed.
<mobutu> jmoro: plenty
<tarelerulz> That is what great about linux is every one feels like helping one other
<richard> mobutu i am getting an error about my subnet declaration in dhcpd.conf
<crimsun> DanaG: that's not fatal, as I've stated numerous times.
<jmoro> ya i see that my laptop was being slow
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, not so.  go over to #fedora and try asking a few basic questions.  :)
<DanaG> But I can't use that output plugin.
<blaine00> Yeah, I love the feel of community! I may not be a guru, but I can at least share my experience
<DanaG> And the daemon aborts starting.
<richard> anyone proficient with helping me set up my basic dhcp server. I'm running into an error...
<mobutu> richard: if you're running a dhcp server, you need to make sure that the ip address of your network interface is in the subnet you are declaring in dhcpd.conf
<jmoro> i like the new ubuntu i have my wireless working dvds and i have beryl running
<diabolix> so... how do i force the removal of a package?
<tarelerulz> thebillywayne , will Fedora is not the best one I have try . Ubuntu has been the best so far.
<Draconicus> thebillywayne: Huh... even with consideration for the different layout, that seems to be missing in Xfce's menus. Could you give me the command for the appropriate dialog?
<astrobit> what can i use for weather info with gdesklets?
<thebillywayne> Draconicus, don't know the command.  Not familiar with XFCE.  Sorry.  :(
<levander> Anyone is using a P5LD2 motherboard on Feisty?  I had hell getting the onboard NIC configured under Edgy, and am wondering if I'm gonna have to go through the same BS when I upgrade.
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, true.  ubuntu is the best.  Gentoo is pretty good too, from what I hear.
<Draconicus> thebillywayne: Just edit the menu in alacart and figure out what that launches...
<Draconicus> ._.
<Draconicus> Blarg.
<jmoro> i use xfce but im not understanding your problem
<Draconicus> I'll just go through gnome for a second.
<Tired_> Does Ubuntu come by default with anything similar to MS Event Log?
<tarelerulz> I like  Gentoo for the level of control it lets you have
<thebillywayne> tarelerulz, never tried it myself.  I don't have time to spend configuring everything.
<mobutu> wasting your life waiting for packages to compile is not very exciting
<blaine00> Yeap, I am running Feisty on a MacBook with Beryl. Runs great with barely any tinkering
<bimberi> Tired_: the files in /var/log
<CaptainMorgan> where can I find my mail setup's error logs?
<jmoro> i have my windows looking like a mac on my beryl
<Tired_> There are no utilities to parse them, other than vi?
<bimberi> CaptainMorgan: /var/log/mail.log
<richard> mobutu I did that I wrote it perfect and it's still giving me errors...
<tarelerulz> It is the first one I every try  on the computer that is.  I had gentoo on the xbox
<niru> I was installing postfix through CD
<User225> What is the command to upgrade to Ubuntu 7.10?
<niru> I am getting error as follows"
<bimberi> Tired_: System -> Administration -> System Log
<RAOF> Tired_: Also, System->Administration->System Log
<Tired_> Thanks  :)
<RAOF> !upgrade > User225
<jmoro> i find automatix2 to be a handy tool
<RAOF> !automatix | jmoro
<ubotu> jmoro: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bimberi> Tired_: np :)
<User225> RAOF: thank you.
<mobutu> ubotu sure is chatty!
<blaine00> Nice, is there a alternate dock you can install for Gnome that is similar to the Mac Dock?
<CaptainMorgan> I recall trying to setup postfix, mailman and smtp using the official ubuntu guide.. this was about three months ago.. it never succeeded.
<CaptainMorgan> which may be the problem?
<RAOF> blaine00: Yeah, there's avant-window-manager (google it)
<CaptainMorgan> oh, and sendmail
<blaine00> okay, thanks
<blaine00> I will check that out
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: it's exceedingly easy, you simply set up a transport for mailman in the pstfix master.cf, then forward all list domains to that transport.
<CaptainMorgan> bimberi, mail.log is empty
<bimberi> CaptainMorgan: which _official_ ubuntu guide? (the popular one was "unofficial")
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: You can't setup sendmail AND postfix.
<thebillywayne> would having changed my video driver affect my ability to playback DVD's?
<universo> giorno a tutti
<mobutu> thebillywayne: sure!
<RAOF> thebillywayne: Yes, it's possible
<d0lph1nK1ng24> what does this mean: lirc_atiusb: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, is there an easy way to remove them? I have a php script which shouldn't require these.. right?
<Tired_> excellent...that was precisely what I needed.  thanks much.  :)
<CaptainMorgan> php script uses the mail() function
<mobutu> thebillywayne: try vlc , mplayer , gxine , kaffeine
<thebillywayne> mobutu, RAOF, I think that's what's happened then.
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: That woudl require either sendmail or postfix.
<thebillywayne> mobutu, I'm trying vlc and mplayer.
<jackb> I've burned the image to a CD to create a live CD and when I reboot it never loads ubuntu can anyone please help me?
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, how can I confirm if I have them both installed?
<MyR> vlc rocks
<bimberi> jackb: is your BIOS set to boot from CD?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: You cannot install both.
<VX100A> jackb, you might have a corrupt disc
<jackb> I changed it to boot from CD first in the setup menu
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: postfix is by far the easier one to manage, check with 'dpkg -l postfix'
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, how can I confirm either one is installed?
<Bruhaha> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niru> hello VX100A jack_wyt and all
<bimberi> jackb: k.  yes it might be a bad image or bad burn
<cables> jackb, your CD may be corrupt. You could try burning it again.
<bimberi> !verify | jackb
<ubotu> jackb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
* cables gets beaten by bimberi
<jackb> i'll try that. thanks :)
<niru> while i install some packages like samba postfix and proftpd through cd I get erros
<bimberi> cables: heh, just this once ;P
<niru> bimberi, they dont get installed and shows installation failed
<VX100A> hello niru
<d0lph1nK1ng24> what does this mean: lirc_atiusb: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<jackb> ok, here is the problem
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, I imagine Status=Not/Installed/.... means it's not installed ?
<jackb> "The steps are
<jackb> Download MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg
<jackb> Get the key used for the signature
<jackb> Verify the signature
<jackb> Check the ISO with md5sum"
<jackb> what does that mean?
<VX100A> jackb, what OS are you using?
<CaptainMorgan> caffinated, Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge...
<jackb> XP
<thebillywayne> mobutu, gxine is also giving me errors.  I guess I'm just sol.
<richard> I'm getting frustrated with this stupid linux dhcp server. I can't believe that no one can help with this...
<bimberi> niru: put the errors onto a pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<jackb> the instructions could be alot clearer in general (imho)
<Polygon89> my computer is refusing to boot from a cd, i set it to boot from atapi cdrom in bios and its still booting either to a flopp
<niru> bimberi, sure
<Polygon89> floppy or the hard drive. any suggestions?
<mobutu> thebillywayne: there are so many people saying so many things in this channel, that i no longer remember what your problem was
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, it's not very clear if it's installed or not
<VX100A> here is some good md5 hash software for windows
<VX100A> http://www.beeblebrox.org/hashtab/
<thebillywayne> mobutu, DVD playback error after changing video drivers.
<mobutu> have you tried setting your video driver to something lame in vlc like Xvideo
<mobutu> and then trying to play a dvd?
<VX100A> you would left click on the iso img
<d0lph1nK1ng24> what is the kernel source path?
<VX100A> and then properties
<jackb> all that documentation is for 6.10 or earlier too, where are the mirrors to download?
<jackb> and verify?
<richard> I think I got more help from the windows community when I was a windows user. Maybe I should just switch back. sad day when you can't get decent help from 1133 users for what should be a simple issue...
<RAOF> d0lph1nK1ng24: /usr/src/foo, generally.  But you've got to install the linux-source pacakge first, of course :)
<jackb> richard: I'm being patient thought it is new and I know either way it will be a worthy experience
<DanaG> oh yeah, that assertion failure DOES make pulseaudio abort.
<khin> question, why does the alias command not have a man entry
<niru> bimberi, I think pastebin is slow
<d0lph1nK1ng24> RAOF, would it be the linux headers?
<cables> richard, feel free to go back to Windows... your choice.
<mobutu> richard: you should pastebomb your dhcp errors into pastebin, and quit whining
<niru> bimberi, any other site could you give me
<tarelerulz> Windows is bigger fo you can get more help flat out ,but linux has more controls ,but more control puts more on you
<RAOF> d0lph1nK1ng24: You probably want the linux headers if you're trying to build a kernel module, yeah.
<mobutu> and then paste in the url of the pastebin so we can look at it
<bimberi> niru: pastebin.ca
<d0lph1nK1ng24> RAOF, than you!
<jackb> here's a question for anyone: How to I try ubuntu 7.04?
<d0lph1nK1ng24> RAOF, thank you!
<Polygon89> im trying to run the live cd, but my computer is refusing to boot from any live cd, and ive set it in the bios to boot from cd first. any suggestions?
<mobutu> dhcp not working isn't really an ubuntu specific problem
<richard> wow amazing three responses. screw the linux community you guys suck. I get more responses complaining than when I ask a simple question!!!!!!!!!!
<jackb> I've downloaded and burned the image of the ISO
<bruenig> jackb, download and install it
<darksinthe> when i go to my desktop effects panel, it says 'this composite extention is not available' it worked when i first installed though, any ideas on how to reinstall this extention or something?
<jackb> install it? How?
<CaptainMorgan> be gone
<jackb> I'd love to
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, you busy?
<mobutu> Polygon89: if you really want to see if it'll boot from the CD, disconnect your hard drive and floppy manually, and only leave the CDROM attached
<bruenig> jackb, put it in the disc tray, restart your computer, make sure your BIOS is set up to boot from cd
<khin> hey question, anyone know why the alias command lacks a man entry
<jackb> ok, did that, doesn't seem to work, any other way?
<khin> im new and was just curious
<niru> bimberi, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18331/
<bruenig> isn't alias a bash thing
<mobutu> khin: it's in the man page for your shell
<mobutu> khin: man bash
<VX100A> khin, http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/alias.1.html
<jackb> BTW- all the linux/ubuntu folks have to be as patient as they want newbs like myself and richard to be, it's a tough process, but we are early adopters (or trying to be) and the masses that (hopefully) might follow will dumber and less patient
<Bruhaha> How do I install the driver for a GF2 MX Integrated... Ive tried the restricted drivers thing but it didnt work
<niru> bimberi, did you get that
<kahrytan> jackb: did you change the boot order in the bios and saved the bios?
<jackb> yes
<bruenig> jackb, what happens then?
<bimberi> niru: yes, i'm boggling at it now :|
<Bhaskar1>  i have LTSP 5 in edubuntu 7.04  , i have USB printer Canon LBP 2900 , the printer is not printing, how can it configure, Anybody can help me ??
<jackb> in the system setup menu it 1: Boot from CD 2: boot from HD
<CaptainMorgan> using dpkg -l "package" if a package is installed, the version and description will be listed, correct? if not, these two columns will be blanck?
<kahrytan> jackb: How old is the computer?
<jackb> It just loads windows
<Polygon89> mobutu, then it just says operating system not found
<niru> bimberi, ok
<thebillywayne> mobutu, vlc still crashes when I try to open a DVD.  same error that I paste-bin'ed before.  Thanks for your help though.
<jackb> its a P4 2.6 dell ~yearish
<bruenig> jackb, did you burn the iso as an image or as data
<jackb> image
<mobutu> Polygon89: do you have another bootable CD of anything else ?
<tarelerulz> I have this to say about linux . It if was easy everyone would do it ,but it is not so you weed out the  people that really don't want free software it is not free
<jackb> and when I open my computer it has the unbuntu icon showing as the disc in the F: drive
<VX100A> yes
<bruenig> so long as they don't sacrifice functionality for ease, I am cool with them making it easy
<Polygon89> mobutu, i will try a different live cd but i think it still doesnt work
<VX100A> jackb, when you open the ubuntu disc
<VX100A> in explorer
<mobutu> thebillywayne: you should download some wacky mpg from the internet
<VX100A> do you just see the iso image?
<mobutu> thebillywayne: and see if you can play it in vlc/whatever
<Polygon89> mobutu, yep still does not work
<jackb> Launching browser, please wait
<Bruhaha> P L E A S E... I need some help installing a driver for a GF2 MX Integrated!!!
<jackb> says boot from this CD  etc..
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone confirm this please?
<CaptainMorgan> using dpkg -l "package" if a package is installed, the version and description will be listed, correct? if not, these two columns will be blanck?
<mobutu> Polygon89: if your computer is unable to boot from two different live cds, don't you think it might not be an ubuntu problem?
<mobutu> Polygon89: maybe your CDROM is busted?
<jackb> firefox, thunderbird, abiword, claimwin etc...
<mobutu> Polygon89: have you tried booting with a windows cd?
<jackb> Damn I really wanna run ubuntu
<VX100A> jackb, go to "my computer"
<VX100A> and click on your F: drive
<VX100A> is that what you see then?
<Polygon89> mobutu, i dunno whats wrong, cause the light on the cd rom drive flash, and you can hear it spinning up but for some reason it does not boot from it... this is also the second cd rom that ive tried
<jackb> after I click on the drive that shows the ubuntu disc icon it loads a browser and has a list of free software and then at the top it says boot from this CD
<Polygon89> mobutu, most likely a comp problem... great.
<bimberi> niru: I don't know how to fix that sorry.  If noone else here can I'd suggest searching on some of the error messages you're getting.
<thebillywayne> mobutu, no mpg play ability either.
<mobutu> thebillywayne: so it's probably not a dvd playing specific problem
<jackb> I know I'll have to tinker with it alot for support of more codecs etc... I just wanna be in the ubuntu club too :D
<kahrytan> jackb: Is there key that can give an option to select which drive boot from?
<jackb> and I do thank everyone for being patient with my noob self and helping
<mobutu> thebillywayne: vlc has a dialogue that lets you select different video drives for output
<mobutu> thebillywayne: you should experiment with them
<jackb> mmm, I didn't see one in the boot menu but I'll try to look again
<jackb> should I try to put it in the DVD drive instead?
<VX100A> jackb, it looks like you burned the disc correctly at least then
<VX100A> yeah
<VX100A> you can try that
<jackb> well I'll go give that a try and hopefully come back with slightly more advanced questions <crosses fingers>, do have to say thanks
<kahrytan> jackB You could read the user manual on booting from cd.
<starz> ok
<khin> so, there is some analogue to alias that makes the changes permanent
<khin> i mean, is there?
<VX100A> jackb, good luck
<starz> having upgraded and installed feisty xmms is broken
<nextstate> I installed 7.04 and my network does not work. I can ping other computers on the netowrk, but I can't get out to the internet. My route is ok and my dns servers are setup. Any ideas?
<mobutu> khin: write something like
<jackb> thankx VX100A, be back soon
<tarelerulz> I have like to program the system montior running and synaptic and cpu is running %100
<mobutu> khin: alias ls="ls -CFs"
<starz> it opens and plays but does not control the volume of what is playing... any work arounds about? got kubuntu if that matters
<mobutu> knin: in .bashrc or .bash_profile
<clearzen> nextstate: have you checked /etc/resolv.conf?
<kahrytan> starz: use Audacious
<mobutu> knin: so everytime you log in, it gets set
<starz> but i dont think so b/c i had the same trouble when i compiled the 2.6.20-7 kernel in edgy ubuntu
<starz> kahrytan: i need xmms
<brianski> i'm having a bizarre issue where movies played in totem get their colors all scrambled, in particular the fleshtones of light skinned people becomes blue... for example: http://gadgets.xml-comma.org/blueshift.jpg - any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<starz> it has xmms-alarm
<kahrytan> starz: why xmms?
<nextstate> clearzen: yes, I have 4.2.2.1 in that file
<starz> which gets louder as it plays and is configurable down to day of week
<ANON12345> hello, is it possible to run ubuntu inside windows while it is running without installing or rebooting the computer?
<starz> ive got all appropriate alsa  stuffs in and still no  go =/
<RAOF> ANON12345: No.
<mobutu> ANON12345: you would need to run vmware
<starz> is there a way to get xmms to control the main volume?
<cafuego> ANON12345: Maybe, via vmware or virtualpc.
<spoonydx> or qemu
<starz> o: its cafuego o/
<mobutu> ANON12345: you can boot your computer with a livecd and run ubuntu without installing it on your harddrive
<kahrytan> starz: is it a plugin?
<cafuego> starz: liar
<brianski> (ps - if i play the movie in mplayer there is no trouble)
<Rex> hello all...
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego,!
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<spoonydx> hi
<clearzen> nextstate: I've found if there is a section at the top that starts with search <foo> you can comment that out and it will resolve names for websites with your dns servers. That is if you can't ping sites either.
<starz> kahrytan: nvm...
<Rex> can someone tell me how I can configure my wireless? I am using ndiswrapper and every time I connect, (ie. after a reboot) I have to specify the eddid, key and mode. Once I reboot, the settings are gone. I have looked in /etc/network/interfaces. and all the info is there. My wireless is bound to eth1. Any ideas?
<cabajgtr> How do I force ownership and permissions on a directory (ie always chmod 666, regardless of who creates files)
<ANON12345> mobutu: where do i get "vmware"?
<starz> anyone else know about similar bugs with xmms+feisty?
<spoonydx> you have to buy it.
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: I ahd to run away, packing etc, about to fly off.
<CaptainMorgan> np
<mobutu> ANON12345: it's not free.  or maybe it is.  i can never remember.  it's sort of free?
<CaptainMorgan> thanks anywyas
<cafuego> got another half hour or so
<mobutu> ANON12345: http://vmware.com or course
<mobutu> ^of
<CaptainMorgan> using dpkg -l "package" if a package is installed, the version and description will be listed, correct? if not, these two columns will be blanck?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: yes
<ANON12345> mobutu: thanks, i'll have a look
<VX100A> what is a good open source irc client for windows?
<VX100A> i'm using chatzilla right now
<Polygon89> VX100A, check out x-chat2 for windows
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, then postfix is installed and sendmail isn't
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: excellent
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, as well as mailman
<mobutu> VX100A: this is #ubuntu, but people appear to like gaim and irssi
<burnerx_> what is the difference between amarok and amarok-xine ?
<kahrytan> VX100a: Xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<CaptainMorgan> mailman is installed
* cafuego nods.
<Polygon89> VX100A, http://www.silverex.org/news/
<tarelerulz> Hay all how to do tell if program is  actively running and not crashed ?
<mobutu> kahrytan: he said for windows
<starz> cafuego: any ideas on feisty+kubuntu+xmms = volume not working?
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, can you oblige as to where I should start looking for problems?
<kahrytan> modutu: xchat works on windows.
<Polygon89> mobutu, great thing about open source, programs can be ported =)
<mobutu> oh do you mean 'irc in little windows everywhere' or on Windows
<mobutu> Polygon89: life is short
<Bruhaha> P L E A S E... I need some help installing a driver for a GF2 MX Integrated!!!
<Rex> burnerx, "it is the lightest engine
<Rex> Dependency-wise"
<VX100A> Polygon89, thank you
<paradon> Anyone else seeing a 1-hour offset when updating the time from ntp.ubuntu.com?
<burnerx_> which is the lightest engine ?
<mobutu> Polygon89: you could be a big nerd and install cygwin and run irssi
<Rex> xine is
<starz> paradon: ensure that your TZ is correct
<Flannel> paradon: sounds like you have your TZ data wrong.  Is your system time set to UTC?
<Polygon89> mobutu, you could
<ANON12345> mobutu: vmware is free
<mobutu> ANON12345: kind of
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: First off, postfix needs to have a valid hostname/domain set. You may also need to set a smarthost, if you can't sdend stuff directly out on to the net.
<Polygon89> mobutu, but this is windows your talking about, it has enough trouble running its own programs, let alone programs in cgywin or gtk ;)
<mobutu> Polygon89: i run GAIM in windows, and GAIM does irc.
<clearzen> burnerx_: if you mean window manager I would say either fluxbox or icewm
<mobutu> or pidgin
<mobutu> whatever the hell they renamed it
<paradon> Flannel: Yes, system clock is UTC.  And updating from a local server (msltime.irl.cri.nz) updates correctly.
<Polygon89> mobutu, i like xchat better, although i do use gaim in windows
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, thanks for you help, Ill find a tut on postifix online and go over my configs, thanks
<mobutu> i didnt know there was xchat for windows
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: If you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix' it should ask you most questions.
<CaptainMorgan> oh.. okay
<Rex> anyone have any ideas about my wireless issue?
<cafuego> CaptainMorgan: The postfix-to-mailman setup is documented in `/etc/mailman/postfix-to-mailman.py'
<ANON12345> mobutu: after i downloaded vmware, how do i run ubuntu on it?
<kahrytan> modutu: yeah. there is xchat for windows
<starz> that was stupid... just had to adjust in alsa plugin configure properties from pcm to master - the name of it changed across distros or something
<Polygon89> mobutu, there is, but the offical xchat version (made by the xchat devs) costs money, while someone just made another port and its free.
<starz> well
<starz> that makes feisty that much more useeable lol
<crypto> hi I need help, I just stwitch from Vista over to Kubuntu and I havent been able to set up my wirless card, can anyone help me out?
<CaptainMorgan> great
<mobutu> ANON12345: you should read http://homepage.sunrise.ch/mysunrise/ekeller00/ubuntu/2a_UbuntuInWindows_VMware_e.html
<Stoffer> ubuntu isn't picking up my sd card reader, and from what I've read sudo fdisk-l should show it, but it isn't.  Can someone help me find and mount it please?
<kahrytan> modutu: It's $20 compiled for windows but source code is avail.
<clearzen> crypto: maybe, what is the problem?
<burnerx_> amarok > rhythmbox
<ANON12345> mobutu: thanks, i'll take a look at it
<tarelerulz> I am really lost how do you tell if synaptic failed upgrading my system to feisty fawn ?
<pord> hi there i got eve-online working on wine but im wondering how to get it in fullscreen properly since it shows but i still have the menus and taskbar etc and I want it completely fullscreen.... this means im missing bits off the bottom of the screen. Can any1 help?
<crypto> I can't set up my wireless card, and I've followed every guide I've found with no success
<clearzen> crypto: What kind of card is it?
<bimberi> !version | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<VXC001A> tarelerulz, are you having problems?
<crypto> well I'm running a Gateway and its displayed as a Broadcom Dell 1390
<erb___> I switched to terminal 1 and couldn't get out of it with Ctrl+F7. I ensured that I had FLock on. What happened?
<clearzen> crypto: Have you tried using NDISwrapper?
<crypto> I have
<VXC001A> erb___, try the other terminals
<VXC001A> actually
<qweqweqwe> what's the difference between synaptic and apt-get?  is the former a gui??
<Music_Shuffle> yes
<VXC001A> i think it might be ctrl + alt + f7
<tarelerulz> VXC001A , i don't know  It seem to froze ,but it is said take long time
<crypto> this is one of the guides I followed: http://www.mdc.edu/chesstournament/galleries/albums/2007/index.htm
<crypto> sorry wrong link
<crypto> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=broadcom+1390'
<jtraub> qweqweqwe, yes. Synaptic is frontend for aptitude
<clearzen> crypto: does it show up in your network list? Or with iwconfig?
<erb___> VXC001A - I tried everything
<ranf> hi
<VXC001A> hi ranf
<Ayabara> I need some help with my dual screen setup. I have a laptop with ati graphics, and I have used aticonfig to get a dual screen setup where the two desktops are individual (4 workspaces per monitor). I want them to be connected, so that when I switch workspace it happens on both monitors.
<alekiel> hi. I'm having some issues with my sound on feisty.. need some help
<VXC001A> erb___, maybe restart?
<tarelerulz> Release:        6.10
<tarelerulz> Codename:       edgy
<VXC001A> do you have a command prompt?
<erb___> VXC001A - I had to, just want future reference
<crypto> when I installed kubuntu it showed up but I couldnt connect, it didnt let me enable it, so after I followed a couple of guides now it doesnt in neither network list or iwconfig
<VXC001A> well, if it's frozen, that's not normal
<kevi1> Ayabara: google for 'xinerama'
<CaptainMorgan> cafuego, yikes, dpkg: postfix is broken or not fully installed.. well there we go.
<VXC001A> something is wrong them
<VXC001A> then*
<VXC001A> freezes*
<VXC001A> in normal cases, the cmd line should at least work
<darksinthe> anyone know how to fix my desktop effects like cube desktop? when i try to open it it says "The composite extention is not available" it used to work though
<kahrytan> I hope jackb gets that cd booted
<laksita> hi
<laksita> jhjg
<erb___> VXC001A - It wasn't frozen, I just couldn't get back to GUI
<Ayabara> kevi1, thanks for the tip
<[Flux] > wow swiftfox > firefox
<clearzen>  crypto: lspci | grep Broadcom\ Corporation <----paste the output of this to pastebin please.
<VXC001A> erb___, i see. maybe x11 wasn't even running?
<ANON12345> mobutu: can vmware run on a USB Flash drive, and is it possible to use it on any computer?
<rpaul> I am attempting to flash my bios using some instructions I saw on the gentoo wiki. Has anyone done something like this in the past? http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Boot_Floppydisk_Image_without_Floppy_using_GRUB
<CaptainMorgan> !guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VXC001A> does anyone know the command to start gdm with upstart?
<erb___> VXC001A - I had switched from x11
<CaptainMorgan> !official guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about official guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jackb> I'm back! Good news and bad
<[Flux] > darksinthe: what beryl version are you running?
<crypto> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<alekiel> I have checked alsamixer and everything seems to be enabled, still can't get all sounds. I can get the "beep" sounds of the test, but nothing else. I could get sound in Windows too, completely.
<darksinthe> i dont think i installed beryl
<crypto> I'm running a Gateway
<jackb> putting the disc into the DVD drive worked, I got the ubuntu screen and it seems to read the disc
<darksinthe> how do i install it
<VXC001A> erb___, did you try all the terminals?
<[Flux] > if you have the cube effects
<[Flux] > thats beryl
<VXC001A> i.e. ctrl + alt + f2, f3...etc
<tarelerulz> I have ubuntu 7.04 and it is codenamed feisty
<[Flux] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341149&highlight=beryl+doesnt+work
<jackb> however when I checked Start and install it goes to the black screen with ubuntu and the status bar going back and forth for a long time, then I just get a cursur in the top left corner and had to reboot
<[Flux] > use this thread
<VXC001A> jackb, what's the bad news?
<jackb> I tried it again to check for errors on the CD and it did the same thing
<CaptainMorgan> !official
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about official - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erb___> VXC001A - I couldn't switch to other terminals
<[Flux] > if you have ATI
<tarelerulz> Still a bit wondering about the fact synaptic seem to froze and is not doing anything
<jackb> however I am encouraged at the progress, and I did smile when I saw that 1st ubuntu screen
<tarelerulz> I thought after it did it work it would reboot my computer that is what I read
<[Flux] > if you have nvidia, search the ubuntu forums, there is a guide there
<clearzen> crypto: Looks like you are in luck. Follow the directions at this link and it should get you up and running.
<[Flux] > or on the ubuntuguide site
<clearzen>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<crypto> I followed that one too, no luck
<CaptainMorgan> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Alias__> Anyone got any network-fu?
<jackb> any idea why it would just hang with a blinking cursor after extended "loading"
<linoleum> ok guys, I try to set my other partition to be writable . Automaticaly, in the "computer windows, in properties, mount options are rw nosuid nodev noexec data=ordered. What do I need to add to have this partition to allow my normal user to write on this partition ?
<CaptainMorgan> 7.04 the latest relase?
<laksita> fuck all
<[Flux] > yes CaptainMorgan
<RAOF> !ohmy | laksita
<ubotu> laksita: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kevix> Alias__: its just best to ask a specific question instead of a 'does anyone ...'
<[Flux] > !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<clearzen> crypto: Do you know how to compile source?
<kahrytan> jackb: It does take awhile to boot from a cd.
<crypto> no
<laksita> sorry
<Alias__> I have two network cards in a box, and the route to the internet seems really confused. Basically everything seems to block on network ops, periodically
<Tarkus> hey, how do i install something from a tarball? is it possible? or do i always have to go to the directory where i unpacked it, and run the shellscript? instead of having it in the applications menu.
<Alias__> even running "route" blocks half way through listing the routes
<jackb> I wish I could easily install it onto a secondary HD to really check it out
<Alias__> Then after a minute or so lists the routes to the intarweb
<burnerx_> amarok vs Rhythmbox vs xmms  ? which is better ?
<laksita> bajingan
<jackb> that's why I chose option 1 (or 6 or so) Start and Install Ubuntu
<kevix> Tarkus: is best to find out if its avaiblae as an ubutnu deb first.
<jtraub> <Tarkus>, yes. You should perform all that operations manually
<kahrytan> jackb: Did you get to gnome loading ?
<cute_bettong> crdlb: ok that was odd it diden't do anything
<jackb> hmmm I don't think so, it said loading linux kernal then went up to 100%
<Tarkus> kevix: im installing azureus (bittorent client). its already in the ubuntu repos, and i installed it, but it doesnt work. the program closes half a second after the splash screen finishes. so i asked in azureus, and they told me to download the tarball from the site instead..
<tarelerulz> I am out thanks for your help . I have to say this God I love linux.
<cute_bettong> crdlb: im back in irssi again lol
<kahrytan> jackb: What else
<darksinthe> flux that link you gave me was for ati xpress 200, i have raedon x850
<jackb> it just went to the black screen with a status bar going back and forth in red and then after about a minute or so the screen goes totally back and I have 1 blinking cursor in the top left corner
<RAOF> darksinthe: For Compiz/Beryl questions, please /join #ubuntu-effects.  Fewer questions, more knowledge :)_
<laksita> please visit me at www.duniasex.com
<kahrytan> jackB: And type of cursor
<jackb> just a single _ blinking
<kevix> Tarkus: there is a program called 'checkinstall' that will create  deb for source compiles. it helps when you want to unistall it.
<kahrytan> jackb: how long did you wait then
<crdlb> cute_bettong: did it fsck ?
<jackb> not that long- a minute or so
<cute_bettong> crdlb: nope just shut the computer down lickity split
<clearzen> crypto: Does ndiswrapper show both the driver and your hardware present?
<Alias__> hmm, would routing get confused if there were 2 default routes?
<crdlb> cute_bettong: did it fsck on boot though?
<crypto> what do u mean? now I only have the ethernet showing
<cute_bettong> crdlb: not that i know of..just looked like the normal ubuntu boot stuff...it tryed to go into x but it just went blank
<jackb> then I just CTRL-ALT-DEL to restart, tried it again only selected Check for Errors on CD and it basically did the same thing
<crdlb> cute_bettong: join #crdlb again
<clearzen> crypto: type ndiswrapper -l
<ant-> jackb : what video card do you have?
<jackb> ati 256 diamond
<crypto> cmwl5 : driver installed
<crypto> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<crypto>         device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<ant-> !ati | jackb
<ubotu> jackb: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kahrytan> anti-: He is trying to boot cd.
<kahrytan> ant-: He is trying to boot cd.
<jackb> I can't run 7.04 w/o installing the drivers? hmmm
<ant-> oh you havent installed yet
<cute_bettong> crdlb: im in there but your not O_o
<crdlb> cute_bettong: #crdlb ?
<crdlb> double check it
<clearzen> crypto: What does iwconfig show you?
<cute_bettong> crdlb: yup im there according to irssi
<crypto> lo        no wireless extensions.
<crypto> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<kahrytan> jackb: ati card or builtin?
<zilliot> Windows!!!
<crdlb> cute_bettong: are you sure you spelled it right?
<jackb> ati PCI 256 PCI
<kahrytan> jackb: You could remove the card and then try to boot from cd
<clearzen> crypto: try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; iwconfig
<cute_bettong> crdlb: yea i typed /join crd1b in irssi
<jackb> swap out another grphx card?
<kahrytan> jackb: you have onboard video?
<crdlb> cute_bettong: the letter L not the number 1
<jackb> it's a simple video adapter in a pci slot
<crypto> nothing comes up at the end with the same no wireless extensions
<darksinthe> i have my video card drivers installed, now how do i install beryl
<darksinthe> is it different for different video cards or what
<klasrudian> http://www.beryl-project.org/
<jackb> hmmm
<kahrytan> jackB: D you have VGA port on the back  but not on the ati card?
<jackb> yes
<thelostpatrol> hey there
<thelostpatrol> i have some questions for you guys
<thelostpatrol> about fonts
<jackb> intel graphics controller
<thelostpatrol> where can i go for linux fonts?
<thelostpatrol> heh
<kahrytan> jackb: thats the onboard video. Try  removing ati card
<clearzen> crypto: Have you run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<klasrudian> google ??
<crypto> yeah
<jackb> can I just switch?
<jackb> or do I have to remove my nice graphics card?
<thelostpatrol> you can either remove the ati card or disable the onboard
<kahrytan> jackB What model of card?
<CaptainMorgan> I just successfully completed a postfix install and config.. when I attempt to do sudo /etc/init.d/postfix reload I get a fatal error message ending in ...fail!
<CaptainMorgan> what do i do?
<CaptainMorgan> fatal: the postfix mail service is not running
<jackb> intel 82845g is the onboard
<clearzen> crypto: I dunno then man. It looks like it should work. All I could tell you is try ndiswrapper -m and restart and see if it recognizes the card. But I don't have a lot of experience with broadcom cards.
<kahrytan> Intel chipsets play nice with Linux
<jackb> hehehe that is one way to say it
<starkruzr> Intel was nice enough to keep their interfaces open
<kahrytan> Nvidia plays nice too.
<starkruzr> which made writing drivers a cinch
<starkruzr> ehhhh.
<klasrudian> CaptainMorgan, i have never installed Postfix, but t sound like it's depending on some other service you have to have running at first
<starkruzr> there are still things you can do on Windows that you can't do with Linux with NVidia.
<kahrytan> and so many people have problems with ati and linux
<jackb> I thought 7.04 was supposed to make it super easy to run linux?
<starkruzr> it's easy to install the driver
<crypto> ok, so what do u think I should do, I"m gonna reinstall kubuntu, what do I do then?
<jackb> I know it seems pretty easy but a good gaming card shouldn't be that big of a deal no?
<starkruzr> but the driver is somewhat incomplete because NVidia refuses to tell us everything about the hardware we need to know
<kahrytan> starkruzer: but nvidia makes their own driver
<Alecks> Hi, I'm completely new to linux. I have a SATA hard drive that's running windows, and then I have a wiped hard drive that I was going to use for 7.04. For some reason I'm not able to boot onto it.
<jackb> so I'd have to bypass the ati and use the intel controll to get ubuntu working and then load the ati drivers and then switch back?
<clearzen> crypto: Personally I would use ndiswrapper with the windows driver and then set ndiswrapper as a module to load at boot with sudo ndiswrapper -m
<kahrytan> jackB: more like see if ATI card is causing the problem
<starkruzr> kahrytan: they really don't put as much effort into it as they do the Windows drivers
<jackb> mmmm
<clearzen> crypto: That seems to be the only reliable answer for that card. At least from some quick googling
<kahrytan> starkruzer: I wonder why .. oh yeah.. low market share.
<jackb> it isn't a radeon card or anything
<kahrytan> jackb: no agp port?
<crypto> well I tried that but I got the Hardware Available: NO
<klasrudian> Alecks, sounds like you installed the grub's mbr on the wrong disk, not your boot disk that you have setted in BIOS
<Alecks> so what should I do?
<clearzen> crypto: Did you use the driver for winxp or 2000?
<jackb> agp?
<jackb> aaccelerated graphics port?
<kahrytan> jackb: pci-express?
<klasrudian> Alecks, boot on you ubuntu disk and reinstall grub on the right mbr
<starkruzr> market share is growing alllll the time
<jackb> pci
<kahrytan> starkruzer: Yeah 6%
<kahrytan> starkruzer: Linux and OSX are the same
<kahrytan> starkruzer: No wait. We surpassed them
<starkruzr> does anyone know of a good music player that has some kind of support for sound processing, like DFX and Winamp?
<starkruzr> kahrytan: certainly not on the desktop
<jackb> Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)
<jackb> Instructions for 6.10 (Edgy)
<jackb> * Install the driver provided by ati included in the repositories:
<jackb> sudo apt-get update
<jackb> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jackb> That makes no sense
<kahrytan> starkruzer: Linux is 6%
<crypto> I switch from Vista
<clearzen> kahrytan: Is it really that high? I dunno, I always thought macs have more of a share of the market
<ubunte_newbie1> hello can someone help me im in the LIVE CD now but i cant INSTALL UBUNTU It say on the PREPARE PARTITIONS " No Root Fily System Is Define" Pls Correct This From Partitioning Menu Pls Help Me
<jackb> ATI are well known not to be able to provide correct drivers
<starkruzr> Linux is 6% total penetration, maybe
<clearzen> crypto: I would find and use the winxp drivers
<starkruzr> not desktop-specific
<jrsims> hey, is there a way I can make wireshark start with admin options without typing sudo first?
<jrsims> Like if I launched it from the menu?
<clearzen>  jrsims: gksu wireshark
<jackb> <shrugs>
<ubunte_newbie1> hello can someone help me im in the LIVE CD now but i cant INSTALL UBUNTU It say on the PREPARE PARTITIONS " No Root File System Is Define" Pls Correct This From Partitioning Menu Pls Help Me
<starkruzr> ubunte_newbie1: this might be easier if you try a channel devoted to your native language
<crypto> heres's my laptop: http://support.gateway.com/support/allsysteminfo.asp?sn=T027111015355
<ubunte_newbie1> what channel
<kiasanth> simple question that most people can answer...where do I put ttf files to install fonts?
<jackb> someone needs to write a simple instructional guide for windows users, in english
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, you have to run the patition manager and partition your disk/disks, etehr manuall or automatic
<kahrytan> starkruzer: I bet Google could say the market share
<starkruzr> ubunte_newbie1: that depends on what your native language is :)
<jtraub> jrsims, you may run it with gksudo :-)
<Alecks> klaus, i'm not sure what you mean. What is an MBR? I'm installing off of the Live CD
<jtraub> jrsims, or login as root and run without sudo
<ant-> !partitions | ubunte_newbie1
<ubotu> ubunte_newbie1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubunte_newbie1> i did partition my DISK but it always say No Root File Is Define
<jrsims> jtraub: yeah right
<kiasanth> MBR = Master Boot Record
<jrsims> I will try gksu
<jughead> I have a computer that has no monitor, keyboard, or mouse that I ssh into for running commands.  I usually ssh into it from my laptop.  Is there a way to ssh into the computer, start a process, and have it keep running after I close the ssh session?
<crdlb> jughead: screen
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, well then you have to set mount points on your diffrent partitions
<starkruzr> jughead: screen
<starkruzr> dammit crdlb :p
* crdlb wins
<kiasanth> any diea where fonts go?
<ubunte_newbie1> How TO Set Mount Points ?
<kiasanth> any idea where fonts go?
<clearzen> jrsims: if you can I would compile the latest svn source...it allows realtime monitoring of the packets. I think it is much better than the wireshark in the repos
<klasrudian> one of them as root ( / )
<jtraub> jughead, use screen command
<Alecks> ok, so I need to install feisty with both drives plugged in?
<jackb> hehe utter chaos
<ant-> ubunte_newbie1 : after you partition there will be combo boxes per partition, change the mount point to "/"
<jtraub> jughead, or run it with & after command name
<starkruzr> sudo apt-get install screen if it isn't already there
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, you do that in the partition helper
<jackb> well I'm trying pretty hard but it doesn't seem like ubunut wants to play nice w/ me ;)
<jrsims> clearzen: I am spoiled by apt though!
<starkruzr> jtraub: that doesn't work
<clearzen> jrsims: It rocks. trust me :)
<jtraub> jughead, man screen will help you :-)
<starkruzr> jtraub: depending on the application, when the terminal that spawned it dies, it dies too
<ubunte_newbie1> only "/" ?
<starkruzr> with or without the &
<jrsims> clearzen: if I do what you say, I wont have to wait until packet capture is complete to view packet detail?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, yeah on your root partition
<clearzen> jrsims:correct
<kahrytan> Anyone else want to take a stab at jackb's problem?
<jrsims> clearzen: NICE
<ant-> ubunte_newbie1 : when you click on the combo box you will see the "/" as an option, choose it
<clearzen> jrsims: It's great for authoring packets in real time
<jackb> If I can't even start the install process I'm kinda SOL
<forsaken> does anyone know how I would get my true screen resolution to show up in the applet in the System menu, it only has a 1024x800 @ 60hz option, but many more are specified in my xorg.conf and the screen is actually 1280x800
<jrsims> clearzen: for man in the middle?
<jtraub> starkruzr, in Linux if parent-application died, then child-applications will die very soon :-)
<clearzen> jrsims: or chop chop or aircrack-ptw...so many uses
<crimsun> forsaken: which video driver?
<forsaken> crimsun, i810
<crimsun> forsaken: try xserver-xorg-video-intel from universe
<jrsims> clearzen: you use airsnort or kismet?
<jackb> I'll try it again, see what happens
<jackb> thankx
<jtraub> starkruzr, hmm.. Try to launch it with screen.
<ubunte_newbie1> ok done now it say Go Grub boot loader installation often fails or  hangs when /boot  is on XFS file system
<jrsims> clearzen: ok, I'm sold. what are the steps?
<crimsun> forsaken: I use it with no problems on my systems, and it obviates 915resolution.
<ant-> forsaken : i had to use auto915resolution
<ubunte_newbie1> i want it DUAL BOOT
<jackb> but I can't really help it if 7.04 isn't compatable with my hardware, it's a dell with an ATI gaming card
<crimsun> ant-: even with xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<jtraub> starkruzr, i mean run "screen" command in terminal. Press Spacebar.. type your command. Press Ctrl+A+D
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, did you make your root-disk with the filesystem XFS??
<starkruzr> jtraub: no, I know
<ubunte_newbie1> yes
<jackb> I bet a year from now even more hardware will be supported
<anderson> isn't there any package .deb of limewire?
<ant-> crimsun : didnt use/try it
<jackb> <hopes>
<crimsun> ant-: try it.
<starkruzr> jtraub: I was saying that depending on the app, launching things with & doesn't guarantee they'll persist after you log out
<jackb>  brb
<ant-> crimsun : will do
<clearzen> jrsims: kismet and aircrack suite, cowpatty all the usual tools. Go to the main site and go to the dev branch and get the latest svn tarball, unzip ./configure &&make && sudo checkinstall
<ubunte_newbie1> i want to make it dual boot
<mobutu> anderson: you might have to add a suppository
<mobutu> anderson: look for 'frostwire'
* RAOF hopes not!
<ant-> !dualboot  | ubunte_newbie1
<ubotu> ubunte_newbie1: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, sure but why did you make it a XFS ??
<ubunte_newbie1> ty
<bulmer> which program puts a historical thumbnails of icons/image in ~/.thumbnails  ?
<xq> so no one with current ubuntu ever had a problem with gnome-panels displaying in other work spaces? they only work in my first workspace and i've even reinstalled gnome and everything
<mobutu> bulmer: gthumb i think
<ubunte_newbie1> why what is xfs
<ubunte_newbie1> what should it be ?
<kahrytan> starkruzer: I wish Linux could gain 20-25% market share
<bulmer> mobutu: you know how to turn it off?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, it might not be the brightest to have your /boot in a XFS filesystem
<ubunte_newbie1> so what should be it?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, well to be on the safe side you could use Ext3
<mobutu> bulmer: no, but
<ubunte_newbie1> aw thanks
<mobutu> bulmer: ln -s /dev/null .thumbnails
<ubunte_newbie1> ill make it ext3
<mobutu> bulmer: might do it!
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, you have made a swap partition to right??
<kahrytan> klasrudian: He has too I believe
<bulmer> mobutu: what other programs uses that gthumb?
<FakeOutdoorsman> How do I turn a CVS tarball into a .deb file?
<klasrudian> not if he manual set it up not to be...
<binMonkey> hi.
<klasrudian> sounded like he did the partiton manuly so...
<mobutu> bulmer: i think gthumb uses gthumb
<binMonkey> can i ask a wifi question in here?
<mobutu> bulmer: maybe there's some other gnome thing that sticks thumbnails in .thumbnails/
<jtraub> binMonkey, yes, of course
<FakeOutdoorsman> you can ask anything here.
<kahrytan> !wifi | binmonkey
<ubotu> binmonkey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<binMonkey> thanks.
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, why would you whant to make it to a .deb package??
* starkruzr wtfs at Zinf
<bulmer> mobutu: okay....thanks, ill look for it in google
<binMonkey> i've looked there and all over.
<kahrytan> binmokey: then ask
<binMonkey> it's a problem with free or open networks.
<kahrytan> binmonkey
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i need to move it to another computer and don't have all of the tools to compile with
<roadown> it's a very good place i 'd like
<xq> no ideas on why gnome is not displaying panels in other workspaces?
<binMonkey> wifi radar won't connect automatically...
<roadown> i'm first com
<starkruzr> does anyone here use uTorrent with WINE as your BitTorrent client?  if so, have you seen it suddenly refuse to pop back into focus from being hidden?
<binMonkey> i have to do iwconfig ap accesspoint
<starkruzr> (this persists through being quit and restarted)
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, well then you have to precompail it at first on your computer...
<mobutu> starkruzr: all the time
<kahrytan> starkruzer: change the preferences to not minimize to tray
<starkruzr> mobutu: what the hell is up with that?
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian is swap partition for dual boot ?
<binMonkey> then iwconfig eth1 commit to get it to connect.
<starkruzr> mobutu: and how do I undo it?
<mobutu> starkruzr: dunno, it's always had that bug
<starkruzr> crap.
<eternaljoy> can someone pls help me understand these 2 line instuctions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95277
<binMonkey> and that doesn't always work.
<mobutu> starkruzr: if you want it to 'pop back' into focus, click on Hide/Show on the ubuntu icon in your taskbar
<starkruzr> how do I change preferences now that it's like that and I can't get at the preferences?
<kahrytan> starkruzer: That will fix that
<starkruzr> mobutu: that does nothing.
<mobutu> kahrytan: really?  ill try that!
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, no it's for the swap....
<kahrytan> mobutu; Yeah.
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i know how to compile it, but if i do it on computer A, then computer B, will it not work because of hardware differences?
<ubunte_newbie1> i just make the partition ext3 then install | now its installing
<mobutu> kahrytan: wow it works
<ubunte_newbie1> u think i got dual OS after this installing ?
<CaptainMorgan> where would postfix mail logs be kept? /var/log/postfix?
<binMonkey> any ideas?
<mobutu> kahrytan: i have learned something today
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, it's like a buffer on the disk...
<ubunte_newbie1> u mean its not dual
<FakeOutdoorsman> starkruzr: try Deluge for bittorrent.  it use it instead of utorrent now.
<mobutu> CaptainMorgan: maybe /var/log/mail/ , i forget, look around!
<kahrytan> mobutu; Now just use the tray to hide utorrent
<kb1ibt> how does one easily force the audio to go to the second sound device plugged into the computer instead of the first
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, .deb packages are precompialed
<starkruzr> Deluge, you say
<tarelerulz> Have any of you try Metisse out ?
<mobutu> kahrytan: it works just the way i want now
<RAOF> kb1ibt: Check out "asoundconf" and System->Preferences->Sound
<FakeOutdoorsman> http://deluge-torrent.org/
<clearzen> FakeOutdoorsman: I will work if you do it properly
<kahrytan> mobutu; You learned something from a newbie
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, as long as both are x86-system you should be allright....
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian my XP os is in Partition1 and now im installing Ubuntu from a New Created Partition u think this will Work as DualBoot?
<crypto> lt: I'm gonna reinstall and see what I get
<tempong> vhnvbmnv
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, yeah grub will handle it fine
<binMonkey> did i do something wrong?
<ubunte_newbie1> what is GRUB
<clearzen> FakeOutdoorsman:http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Deb_Guide <-- That is the way to make a deb. You usually don't have to worry about editing most of the files.
<FakeOutdoorsman> they are both x86.  i just want to get rt2500 wireless working on an ancient Toughbook.
<binMonkey> bad etiquette?
<eternaljoy> can someone pls help me understand these 2 line instuctions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95277
<FakeOutdoorsman> thanks for the tips.  i'll try that site.
<jackb> no luck this time around
<jackb> I
<ubunte_newbie1> klarusdian do i have to set up something FOR GRUB
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, gurb is a boot program
<jackb> I'm not sure I can do much else
<jackb> maybe wait for next release =/
<ubunte_newbie1> or it is autodetect
<clearzen>  FakeOutdoorsman: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot that command will do most of it
<kb1ibt> RAOF, sorry i should have said in kde but you did help because i was able to find the equiv CLI command to what you meant
<eric> thanks, that intel video xserver package did the trick :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> ill try that
<FakeOutdoorsman> thanks
<kahrytan> starkruzr: did it work for you?
<eternaljoy> anyone got an asus U3000 usb digital tv tuner working in Ubuntu?
<jackb> I tried all the boot/install options too, just goes to black ubuntu screen with orange bar going back and forth then goes to a black screen with a cursor and hangs
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, it will install automatic on your mbr
<binMonkey> i won't dp it again if you tell me what i did?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, you'll see the next time you boot your machine up ;)
<kahrytan> jackb: you try removing the card?
<ubunte_newbie1> how i wonder if my BIOS set first boot to hDD-0 or hdd-1
<ubunte_newbie1> is it fine to detect too?
<jackb> no I didn't try to remove the card and fail to see why that could foul up ubuntu
<Shwouchk> hi!
<jackb> if it loads the welcome screen
<jackb> then it can process video through the card
<kahrytan> jackb: What welcome screen?
<FakeOutdoorsman> dumb irc question. using xchat.  how to i respond to others like they respond to me?  my name becomes yellow.  do I just type their name like examplename: message?  i don't use this often.
<kahrytan> jackb: The scroll bar back and forth?
<jackb> it says ubuntu then has like 6 options (start and install) , then the scroll bar screen
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<Stormx2> FakeOutdoorsman: yeah. Just start filling out their name then hit tab.
<jackb> if I get web 2.0 style rounded lowercase letters with shaddow effects that look really crisp- I don't see how it could be the card
<kahrytan> jackb: but not orange (kinda brownish) backup?
<jackb> yeah orange
<jackb> like night rider going back and forth
<kahrytan> jackb: I mean background
<FakeOutdoorsman> Stormx2: ..thanks.  maybe i should shorten the name for people like me.
<clearzen> FakeOutdoorsman: If you highlight the name you can use the middle button to paste the name and it will automatically highlight it if it has a colon after the name
<jackb> the background is in black on both screens that I saw
<g0ow> i am trying to upgrade from Dapper -> Edgy...and im having problems... could somone help me out?
<sgtmattbaker> has anyone got a dual monitor setup in Ubuntu w/ the nvidia driver successfully?
<mobutu> g0ow: you should just ask questions, someone will probably answer you
<Possum> FakeOutdoorsman, some clients let you hilight depending on specific words... try /help hilight
<kahrytan> jackb: Your not getting to X Windows (and then Gnome)
<binMonkey> any help w/wireless, please?
<jackb> no I see no X windows anything, no Gnome
<g0ow> how do i get the gpg edgy key?
<FakeOutdoorsman> jackb: are you in a command line now?
<jackb> sorta
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, it's definitely possible, google for 'twinview' if your card supports it... (it probably does) ... unfortunately I don't have my old xorg.conf :(
<Possum> irssi ftw :)
<sanityx> Does Ubuntu sync with Debian Sid or Testing?
<kahrytan> Fakeoutdoorsman: He can't boot the live cd
<jackb> it goes to the loading screen and then goes to an all black screen with a _ flashing cursor and hangs
<sgtmattbaker> Possum: yeah I tried but it was very annoying as I couldn't choose which monitor to be default
<Gerro> my xorg.conf has been tainted by some non plain text unicode jibber and I can't see it. How can I run the X11 parser in offline mode?
<clearzen> g0ow: gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<kahrytan> Fakeoutdoorsman: Im thinking x windows and ati issue
<Stormx2> sanityx: testing, methinks.
<jackb> what is X windows
<clearzen> g0ow: Then gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, ooh... I think I know what your talking about... I don't think you _can_ set what's the default, it's just whichever it detects first...
<Gerro> jackb: it is graphical interface, its the server that displays graphics
<jackb> mmmm
<sgtmattbaker> Possum: yeah that stinks.. my old CRT is detected before my slow to respond acer
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<cute_bettong> anyone here good with sound cards?
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, Oh... the second is an LCD?
<jackb> should say
<jackb> Linux for (very patient) human beings
<sgtmattbaker> Possume: they are both connected by DVI thoug
<jackb> ;)
<hylje> jackb: yes, in the case of stuff not working
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, I think it always detects CRT's first... I think my fix was to just say "leftof" instead of "rightof" or w/e... also I think there's an option called "ConnectedMonitors" or something similar where you can specify them specifically
<crimsun> cute_bettong: what's the issue?
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, I have no experience with DVI :(
<jackb> I can't even check it out and i'm just disapointed because I've only read positive, encouraging things about 7.04
<cute_bettong> crimsun, i have a dell dimension c521 the sound works great but it will not record or allow skype to use the soundcard
<kahrytan> jackb: Graphics card would be nice for the 3d effects
<sgtmattbaker> Possume: I think you can do an option like Connected Monitors : {DFP-1, DFP-0} if I am not mistaken.  although I need to try now it has been awhile
<jackb> Graphics card isn't going anywhere, ATI and Nvidia are the best you can get, there's gotta be an easy workaround
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<Gerro> jackb: nvidia > ati
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian
<crimsun> cute_bettong: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<jackb> yeah, if you are willing to pony up the cash for the card that has a visable difference and you have a display that can show of the extent to which the highest end Nvidia card slighly beats out the nicest ATI you can get
<ubunte_newbie1> executing grub install failed this is a fatal error
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, yea... I remember going through all that... I've got my old config backed up at another physical location... won't be there till tomorrow evening
<jackb> Nvidia > ATI today ;) who knows in 3 months
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian executing grub_install failed this is a fatal error what is this
<Gerro> jackb: if your screen is black try vga mode until you can get driver working
<kahrytan> jackb: Nvidia FX 5200 works
<kahrytan> jackb: and $38 on newegg
<Possum> nVidia FX 5200 was the best investment I ever made :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> jackb: are you using an LCD or CRT monitor?  i've had issues with x windows not displaying because the LCD was "out of range" due to a screwy config file.  if you get that message then try a CRT.
<kahrytan> Possum: Me too.
<Possum> Runs beryl flawlessly :)
<jackb> crt
<FakeOutdoorsman> damn
<Possum> The reviews say it's crap... but it works pretty well imo
<kahrytan> Possum: I got MSI fx5200 off newegg
<Shwouchk> anyone?
<flowingfire> Hi there.  I'm curious if anybody can help me with printing
<Possum> kahrytan, Nice, newegg is awesome... built this entire comp for under $500 :)
<jackb> I understand AMD's failure to fully support Berly and Compiz has garnered a bit of expectable resentment from fans
<cute_bettong> ok thats just buggy i can record and play sound through my usb logitec headset but not the onbord card lol
<kahrytan> Possum:  The slogan. Once you know, you newegg :-P
<cute_bettong> ok crimsun gonna do that script thingy
<jackb> I dunno
<Shwouchk> please anyone?
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<jackb> I tried to install ubuntu about 3 hours ago
<Possum> kahrytan, the cheap shipping is what really sets it apart
<jackb> and still can't even begin the install process
<Possum> jackb, check the disk for errors
<flowingfire> If anybody knows please let me know: I have my printer installed and it printed a test page okay.  But when I press print in an application, it doesn't do anything.
<Jakke77> ei kai
<kahrytan> Possum: and consistent ability to beat eBay seller prices.
<jackb> I'm not sure I'm blaming my graphics card when I cam fire up some BF2 and see some pretty sick graphcs
<Possum> jackb, that was my problem... you can do an md5sum
<Possum> kahrytan, true
<jackb> I did, it just goes to a blank screen and hangs
<moDumass> hey all, im using gnome and ktorrent keeps crashing any ides?
<Jakke77> sorry wrong channel :D
<moDumass> it should work under gnome
<jackb> what is an md5sum?
<cmedley> Oh how i graduate on the net #psedu-device ccd n <- max devices, the kernel bitches about that exploit than you get after emerge --sync emerge world -udna && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild --ignore but i got sufficiently confused and went back to ebay.
<cmedley> is the file a bug report then.. Or alternaively pastebin what happens to pregnant women on this node.
<cmedley> I'd make some kind of calc can run 3d with the wrong channel.
<kahrytan> m5sum  helps compare original cd to burned cd.
<Possum> jackb, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<kahrytan> Possum: I am going to buy new motherboard off newegg.
<Kai> ei Jakke77?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I see a list of all running daemons/
<CaptainMorgan> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o SportChick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/cmedley]  by SportChick
* mode/#ubuntu [-o SportChick]  by SportChick
<cute_bettong> crimsun, will it matter if i am useing the logitec usb headset to use skype?
<FakeOutdoorsman> jackb: md5sum verifies the intregrity of a file by checking it's "digital fingerprint" so you can tell whether or not your file is corrupted
<Possum> CaptainMorgan, try the ps command
<kahrytan> jackb: did you verify data when you burned cd?
<crimsun> cute_bettong: not really.  Use what works for you.  I'm interested in your bug purely as the alsa maintainer.
<cute_bettong> crimsun, it's just to use the microphone all sounds comeing into the system go through the speakers on the computer
<jackb> I don't understand
* natsumey hate late salary
<Possum> cute_bettong, heh, I can't even get that hardware working accurately in windoze
<cute_bettong> crimsun, glad i could help XD it's just awesome.....though it's not connecting.... but yea ill be glad to help
<Jakke77> Kai: what
<Kai> Jakke77, you first, you said my name first
<Possum> jackb, you download the iso, check the md5sum, and compare it to the md5sum for the disk
<Jakke77> Kai: :D
<Possum> jackb, then you can check the md5sum on the disk after if you're still having problems
<cute_bettong> Possum, i got 90% of my c521 hardware working in ubuntu now ^^ omg this compiz or whatever this is that works well with nvidia is just the most peachy eyecandy i have ever seen :3
<cute_bettong> crimsun, it's on it's third try now
<kahrytan> jackb: just do what the wiki page says.
<Possum> cute_bettong, I KNOW!!! I just blogged it :)
<jackb> ok I've got the entire ISO copied to my hard drive
<jackb> most of the instructions I've read for this have been horribly cryptic
<jackb> frankly
<Possum> cute_bettong, Try the blur effects! It's _really_ buggy, but it's _really_ pretty :)
<cute_bettong> Possum, i diden't even know linux could do such thing...
<cute_bettong> Possum, ok i will but i got the other effects going now as well hehe
<Gerro> cute_bettong: lol! why do you think most people use it, the eye candy man
<cute_bettong> Possum, water is pritty neat too XD
<Possum> jackb, sorry it's difficult to explain... let's see...
<jackb> Most Linux distributions come with the md5sum utility, so there is usually no need to install it. To check an iso file, first go the correct directory:
<jackb> cd download_directory
<jackb> where is this directory?
<cute_bettong> hehe
<kahrytan> Possum: I hate Beryl
<Possum> cute_bettong, water is a bit too hefty for me... but it is pretty :)
<c4nn1b4l> re
<esteth> i'm planning on upgrading my ATI card to an nVidia 8800GTS card. i'm worried by all the posts on the forum complaining about the 8800GTS in feisty. how should i go about installing the new card in order to avoid problems?
<Possum> kahrytan, aw... I honestly prefer E17 for its lightweight, but beryl is _really_ _fast_ on this comp
<Lynx-> What is the difference between linux-image and linux-image-lowlatency? Which of them should be used on a desktop machine?
<jackb> I wanted to install ubuntu and learn it and eventually change over completely
<kahrytan> Possum: I don't like the complex nature of beryl.
<cute_bettong> i just spent the last 8 hours mucking with the ati card.....i should have used the built in nvidia XD
<Possum> jackb, your in the livecd now?
<RAOF> Lynx-: linux-generic.
<jackb> yes
<jackb> disk, bin, casper etc..
<kahrytan> Possum: He hasn't booted from cd
<cute_bettong> crimsun, it failed to do whatever it was trying to do.....it said "giveing up" is there another way to get you the info you want?
<jackb> I'm browsing it
<Possum> ah...
<kahrytan> Possum: He gets to the point where x-Windows should load.
<Possum> jackb, you're in windoze?
<Possum> ouch
<jackb> yes i'm in XP
<RAOF> Lynx-: -lowlatency is for professional-audio/video type apps, where they want minimum possible audio buffers, etc.
<jackb> why ouch?
<Possum> jackb, okay, you'll need an md5sum app... lemme see what I can find
<Lynx-> ok, thanks
<Possum> ouch that it doesn't load X*
<kahrytan> jackb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<jackb> ya >shrugs<
<jrsims> clearzen: hey, you here?
<moDumass> join #ktorrent
<kahrytan> jackb:  and scroll down to Windows part
<jrsims> clearzen: in wireshark... is there a way to do a search in sent/received plaintext?
<jackb> downloading...
<CaptainMorgan> I am getting nowwhere.. I have followed everything on this page exactly as indicated:https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html when I get to the "Testing" section I do see lines with 250 but they are NOT the ones listed on this page... any ideas?
<Possum> jackb, this program is good, if you like command line: http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<moDumass> hmmm, well that was a pointless exercise, haha
<kahrytan> Possum: the wiki has utility
<CaptainMorgan> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<yigal> does anyone listen to lastfm?
<kahrytan> Possum: winMD5Sum,
<yigal> I just used lastbash and its awesome it uses 1% of my cpu and .1% of my ram
<ubunte_newbie1> waaaah HELP grab_install FAILED in installing
<Possum> kahrytan, grafickal.. it's easier to convey command line, imo... plus I've never used that app particularly >.>
<clearzen> jrsims: yeah, did you run into a problem?
<yigal> and I have p4 1.7ghz
<kahrytan> Possum: Wiki says how to use it.
<jrsims> clearzen: no
<yigal> sorry had to plug it, its a beautiful piece of software
<sgtmattbaker> I have installed the nvidia driver in edgy by using the installer form nvidia's site and I have it setup as dual monitor but I cannot choose the default one.  Also, thee option of having separate x windows isn't workin
<Possum> kahrytan, Okay, I'm done then :)
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian: HELP the grub_install FAILED fatal error
<cute_bettong> crimsun, any ideas why it failed to send the data? i want to help ya out but don't know how to get you the info you need
<kahrytan> possum: Don't say that.
<clearzen> jrsims: So what do you think then?
<kahrytan> Jackb: you do that the link said?
<jrsims> clearzen:I can see text send in a TCP stream when I "follow" it. Was wondering if there was a way to filter packets by full text search.
<jackb> working on it
<jrsims> clearzen: it is sweet
<kahrytan> Possum: two minds are better then one. and I am newbie
<Possum> kahrytan, sorry, I meant I'm done arguing... we'll go with the wiki :P
<kahrytan> Possum: you like bash?
<Possum> kahrytan, love it :)
<clearzen> jrsims: if you are looking to get reconstruct a packet stream filtering by MAC would help you quite a bit if that is what you mean.
<kahrytan> possum: I hate it. I merely tolerate it. you know command for ipchains list?
<Possum> kahrytan, ssh + screen + vi = love
<yigal> Possum: screen + ssh + vim even better :)
<Possum> yigal, right, I tend to forget the m >.>
<kahrytan> How about nano?
<jackb> so I'm doing this to make sure that the disc I burned is good?
<Possum> kahrytan, hmmm... never used... ipchains... I always use OpenBSD for firewalls (please no flamewars)
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<yigal> Possum: OpenBSD is tight
<kahrytan> Possum: Never used it.
<Possum> jackb, I think you're doing it to make sure it downloaded okay
<jackb> I don't have the ISO because I burned a live CD and deleted the file I downloaded so I'm re downloading
<kahrytan> jackb: Don't.
<Possum> kahrytan, nano's ... nice...
<jackb> but why would it have all the menus etc, correct icons if it didn't?
<jackb> <shrugs>
<jackb> if I ordered a live CD
<Possum> jackb, if you just wanna check the cd itself...
<jackb> I wouldn't have the ISO anyways
<Possum> You have to run an md5sum check against the file on the disk
<kahrytan> jackb: You try right-click on cd? and send that to the tool
<CaptainMorgan> I am getting nowwhere.. I have followed everything on this page exactly as indicated here https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html when I get to the "Testing" section I do see lines with 250 but they are NOT the ones listed on this page... any ideas?
<Possum> md5sum.txt I think
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, sry were away on a coffe break...
<clearzen> jrsims: I have a 600 page book on ethereal/wirshark you may like it is called Syngress.Wireshark.and.Ethereal.Network.Protocol.Analyzer.Toolkit. I would at least get it for reference if you want to use wireshark effectively.
<kahrytan> Possum: the file on disk is for the files. I opened it once
<jackb> where on the disc is the file located
<ubunte_newbie1> my grub_install failed in 95% of installing
<crimsun> cute_bettong: just try again
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, what fail msg do you get??
<sgtmattbaker> is there a way to NOT stretch the x window across 2 displays with twinview?
<Geoffrey2> what setting up Ubuntu, what absolutely HAS to go on a Primary partition?
<h4wk0> CaptainMorgan; Aslong as you have two auths - Then i think its ok
<Possum> kahrytan, yea, I know :)
<ubunte_newbie1> grub_install Fatal In Error
<jackb> "First mount the CD, if not already mounted."
<jackb> see what I'm saying? what does that mean?
<sgtmattbaker> I hear xinerama can do two x windows but then it cannot do graphically intensive stuff
<Possum> jackb, if you're on windows, it's mounted on D:\ usually
<yigal> Geoffrey2: root /
<yigal> Geoffrey2: ?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, dmesg gives you??
<jackb> I've been using computers for more than 1/2 my ~30  years and I have no idea what alot of thesse instructions are talking about?
<jackb> mounted?
<ubunte_newbie1> yah in 95% of installing
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, "dmesg" in a console
<ubunte_newbie1> ok wait
<sgtmattbaker> is there a way to NOT stretch the x window across 2 displays with twinview?  I hear xinerama can do two x windows but then it cannot do graphically intensive stuff.  Also, I cannot choose the default monitor
<Possum> jackb, It's talking about on *nix where you have to do something like "mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom"
<CaptainMorgan> h4wk0, is this an Auth? the line 250-CaptainMorgan ?
<Possum> jackb, *nix does not have drive letters
<yigal> Geoffrey2: excuse me at least /boot ?
<kahrytan> Possum: you think he can check m5sum on a cd?
<Possum> kahrytan, I know he can :P
<jackb> *nix?
<jackb> you can
<jackb> it says you can
<ubunte_newbie1> 4432.754573]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<h4wk0> hummm :S - Never seen that before CaptainMorgan
<jackb> get read
<jackb> MD5SUM on CD
<jackb> There is a way to see if your Ubuntu CD was corrupted accidentally. First mount the CD, if not already mounted.
<jackb> sudo mount /dev/hda /cdrom
<jackb> Then use the supplied md5sum file on the CD
<jackb> cd /cdrom
<jackb> md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'
<Possum> jackb, *nix = linux and other unix-like operating systems
<jackb> If the command outputs any errors, you'll know either the burn was bad or the .iso is bad. However, .iso files can easily be tampered with in such a way that this method shows no errors. To avoid this, please check the md5 of the iso file itself (before making a CD) against that file's sum at UbuntuHashes, a secure page.
<Possum> kahrytan, I did it using XP against my disk
<jackb> ok
<Possum> jackb, err... you're going to modify that command slightly
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, did you try and do a boot floppy or did you try and install grub on a floppy??
<CaptainMorgan> h4wk0, then I don't have anything with Auth's.... I followed that page exactly
<Possum> Like I said, I've not used winmd5sum
<CaptainMorgan> h4wk0, and I rechecked everything again
<jackb> hahah I almost have to laugh at this attempt yknow?
<CaptainMorgan> then, I redid everything over
<Gruelius> Mdadm has created 20 arrays in my dev folder, and now whenever i create an array it adds a faulty disk,and it cant exist cause i only have 5 drives. Anyone able to give me pointers where is hould look?
<kahrytan> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<jackb> 3 hours and I can't get anything going at all
<Geoffrey2> yigal, ok, let me clarify, I'm dual booting the system, so I need to know what needs to be on a primary partition, and what I can safely tuck away in the extended partition
<ubunte_newbie1> no i dont have floppy
<jackb> is there a better/easier/more compatable vesrion or something?
<Possum> jackb, don't fret, you live you learn :)
<jackb> true true
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian: [ 3154.528543]  SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hda1
<foug> Would anyone here like to help me getting my downloads working in irc?
<yigal> Geoffrey2: what kind of dual boot, really its important.
<kahrytan> jackb: m5sum codes is here http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/MD5SUMS
<h4wk0> CaptainMorgan; PM me what it exactly says
<jackb> ok
<jackb> that looks reasonable
<Geoffrey2> yigal, Ubuntu and either Windows XP or Vista
<Possum> I only have experience with that other app on etree :/
<jackb> now does anyone know where on the live cd I can find a serial number to try and match up to that list?
<Possum> Which is command line.
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<tarelerulz> I can say this 7.0 ubuntu is great. I wanted to play some windows media files and it fount plugin for totem that will play it
<sgtmattbaker> is there a way to NOT stretch the x window across 2 displays with twinview?  I hear xinerama can do two x windows but then it cannot do graphically intensive stuff.  Also, I cannot choose the default monitor
<yigal> Geoffrey2: then why do you want more than 2 primary partitions, 1 for /home and the rest / ?
<kahrytan> jackb: use possum's app.
<untitled> hi, can i make 6.10 out of 7.04 without an installation media?
<kahrytan> jackb: serial number is here -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/MD5SUMS
<Possum> sgtmattbaker, twinview will save you a _lot_ of time and effort
<yigal> untitled: yes, upgrade
<lazaruslupine> xinerama is fine for graphics u just have to use 16 bit mode
<ubunte_newbie1> i try installing again
<yigal> untitled: do you only over the internet?
<ste-foy> hello
<untitled> yigal: 6.10 out of 7.04, so downgrade
<lazaruslupine> you can't use beryl w/ xinerama yet though
<ste-foy> some body can help me ?
<yigal> untitled: you want to downgrade? is that possible?
<Geoffrey2> yigal, I simply wanted to know what the minimum number of primary partitions I needed was....
<jackb> thanks but where on the disc to I look for one of those numbers
<Possum> lazaruslupine, you can't? There are options in beryl-manager... I didn't know
<untitled> yigal: what's what i am asking for)
<yigal> Geoffrey2: 1.
<kahrytan> jackb: not on the disc
<Geoffrey2> sounds like three, Windows, root, and home
<Possum> lazaruslupine, oh nvm, it works with twinview right? just not xinerama?
<jackb> erm?
<yigal> Geoffrey2: everything on 1 partition
<RAOF> untitled: No, downgrading is not supported, and will almost certainly be more effort than it's worth.
<lazaruslupine> yeah I think so
<kahrytan> jackb: You need to get the m5sum for the disc
<foug> Would anyone here like to help me getting my downloads working in irc?
<sgtmattbaker> Possum: well I am using the gui setup thing from the x settings done by the nvidia driver installer and I cannot choose a primary monitor nor have two separate x windows, it is just spanned across both
<yigal> Geoffrey2: except that would be rather slow as you wouldn't have a swap partition which is basically needed so 2.
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, erm sound like your boot-cd might be corrupt...
<Possum> jackb, are you using the app I said?
<Gruelius> Anyone here an expert with mdadm?
<Geoffrey2> yigal, um, Windows won't install on an ext3 partition, as far as I know
<ubunte_newbie1> nope
<kahrytan> Possum: I think Live CD integrity check is just checking m5sums.
<regius> j #ubuntu-se
<jackb> winmd5sum Is installed
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian: i install FRESH new UBUNTU in my laptop lastnight
<Possum> kahrytan, right, md5sum -c D:\md5sum.txt or w/e
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  now i try dualboot to my desktop
<yigal> Geoffrey2: just leave free space?
<kahrytan> jackb: Open my computer
<jackb> yaee3b353e0566d7969e9887f54090eb07
<jackb> er... ee3b353e0566d7969e9887f54090eb07
<kahrytan> What?
<Shwouchk> for some reason I can't install update-manager-core (package doesn't exist).. why? I'm on server 6.06
<yigal> Geoffrey2: just keep 2 partitions for swap and / and the rest can be used for Windows
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, google'd abit and what i can see it might be a broken cd or some hardware issue's
<jackb> E:/md5sum.txt  = ee3b353e0566d7969e9887f54090eb07
<klasrudian> or driver issue
<yigal> Geoffrey2: excuse me M$: either Vista or XP
<jackb> using that app from possum
<jackb> which is a good song btw, have to say
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, pastebin the full dmesg output
<Possum> jackb, erm... that file should be pretty big, iirc
<_3fg> Hey guys, my laptop (a Toshiba Sattelite A105 S101) can't connect to any Wireless networks with a WEP/WPA, only unsecured ones
<Possum> jackb, good song?
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian: <yigal> Geoffrey2: just keep 2 partitions for swap and / and the rest can be used for Windows this one is my setting now i hope it works
<jackb> yeah, Possum is a killer jam by a band called phish
<jackb> :D
<_3fg> It also can't play any sound
<jackb> saw like a 20 min version in raleigh years back
<Possum> jackb, haven't heard that one... I'll have to look it up. :)
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  ok wait
<jackb> it's a fun song for sure
<clearzen> jackb: Hippie, I bet you went to burning man too. lol
<Possum> jackb, I know possum kingdom by Toadies which is awesome
<kahrytan> jackb: did you right-click on the cd and sendto the tool?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, as long you havent format/partition away your windows partition it's there
<_3fg> I guess this is a music channel now :-/
<tarelerulz> I have been using ubuntu  6.10 for while and I as  far as  stuff like wmv and other windows formats I had to get mplayer ,but with feisty  saw the file I was trying to play and asked me if I wanted plugin to play them and it found them and worked great
<rothfuss> _3fg: what if you put your WEP key in /etc/network/interfaces?  That's what works on my laptop.
<Geoffrey2> personally, I prefer a root partition, and a seperate home partition
<sanityx> tarelerulz: Also an easy solution is to just install VLC
<jackb> if I could have I would, I live on the east coast
<_3fg> I'll try that rothfuss
<jackb> it won't let me send to anywhere
<jackb> I used the md5sum program to
<jackb> get the number from the md5sum.txt or w/e
<Possum> jackb, okay, can you open a DOS prompt?
<kahrytan> jackb: You don't check the files. Check the CD
<tarelerulz> I found vlc has stuff that mplayer don't have . Like the fact you can read inside iso and stuff
<jackb> yeah I can open a dos prompt
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  cant post .. its too long
<clearzen> jackb: I did a few years ago, always go to the local burns too.....this year is the emerald city. Anyway
<Possum> jackb, okay, open it and type E:\ (you're using the E drive?)
<_3fg> rothfuss: how do I add it?
<jackb> yes
<Possum> jackb, then run "md5sum -c md5sum.txt"
<kahrytan> Possum: remember not the files but cd itself
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get emacs to run in my ssh terminal?
<RAOF> CaptainMorgan: "emacs"? :)  Or "emacs -nw" if you've got X forwarding on.
<Possum> kahrytan, if all the files are intact and readable, isn't the CD intact as well?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: perhaps your sources.list file is not correct. compare it to a 6.06 default sources.list file.
<kahrytan> Possum: your right.
<jackb> it's not the same as any # on the list
<eternaljoy> how do I get Opera to use Flash?
<jackb> I can tell
<CaptainMorgan> RAOF, how do I turn X forwarding on?
<jackb> because that app you sent me found the number for the md5sum.txt on the CD itself
<ubunte_newbie1_> aw dc
<RAOF> CaptainMorgan: "ssh -X user@remote.machine"
<ubunte_newbie1> lol
<Madpilot> eternaljoy, use the Flash installer from Macromedia, it's good at detecting all installed browsers
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, at pastebin.com ??
<Possum> jackb, that command will work assuming you saved the md5sum.exe to C:\windows\system
<ubunte_newbie1_> waa
* kahrytan pokes madpilots
<jackb> mmm
* kahrytan pokes madpilot
<rothfuss> _3fg: I added a line "wireless-key 1234567890" after my wireless interface.
<jackb> I'm gonna take a break before my head explodes
<Madpilot> kahrytan, hmm?
<kahrytan> MadPilot: No fan club tonight
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  wait
<jackb> but I have not, and will not give up!
<Possum> jackb, if not you'll have to type the full path to the md5sum.exe location
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: I installed that already!  but Opera complains about missing Flash
<zayb> hi. I just installed kubuntu 7.04 and I'm having some problems getting dvd playback working. I've tried a bunch of guides and still get the error "No plugin found to handle this resource" Can anybody help?
<jackb> not with the patience and good will of fine people like you guys
<tarelerulz> I have exteral hard drive in fat32 and I just want to del a whole folder I don't want to movie it to trash and wait for while
<Madpilot> kahrytan, thank Dog for small favours.
<tarelerulz> Is that hard to do
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: any other ideas?
<jackb> seriously though, this is a bit more complicated no?
<kahrytan> madpilot: Whose Dog?
<jackb> :D
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: other reasons--your internet isn't working...try ping google.com.  it's always something simple stuff--except wireless and printing...
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman - where can I find a default sources file?
<Madpilot> eternaljoy, hmm... that's one of those 'works for me' moments - Flash & Opera have always played well together for me
<Possum> jackb, verifying data is a pain, but it usually reveals your error
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: youtube says: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: how do you in styall the flash?
<Possum> jackb, a slight scratch on the disk affecting 2 files in my case killed the entire installation
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: try ping first if you are in a command line
<jackb> seems like it would be faster just to delete what I have and redownload the ISO
<kahrytan> jackB: Ubuntu (linux) runs better then Windows XP
<tarelerulz> Well, rm work on fat32 if you have it mount with ntfs-3g
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, I can update fine so my internet is working (plus I can see my web page..)
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: how did you instyall the flash?
<Madpilot> eternaljoy, I installed Opera first, then flash, and it just worked.
<jackb> That is a big can of worms Kahrytan
<Geoffrey2> user documents and files would go under the /home partition, right?
<Possum> jackb, but you might run into the same problem.. helps to know
<_3fg> hm, should I just downgrade to 6.06?
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: what gflash> how?
<jackb> I'm not going there
<kahrytan> MadPilot: Whose Dog?
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, I'm ssh'ed inside...
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: so you already ran "sudo apt-get update"?
<Madpilot> eternaljoy, real flash, from macromedia - can't remember if I used the packaged version this time or the one from Macromedia's website
<Possum> jackb, actually kahrytan was using understatement... this same comp is running about 12 apps in ubuntu when it can't handle 5 in XP
<jackb> I obviously am super interested and won't be satisfied until I can dual boot into ubuntu or XP
<Madpilot> kahrytan, a dyslexic diety
<eternaljoy> Madpilot: LOL
<Possum> dual boot is easy and automatic :)
<Possum> Just make sure to define manual partitions
<Possum> The installer will handle the rest once it's properly partitioned
<kahrytan> MadPilot:  Did the freenode staff take care of it?
<jackb> 5 apps in XP?
<jackb> uh..
<Madpilot> kahrytan, not sure.
<starkruzr> Who here was telling me about Deluge?
<kahrytan> Possum: Thunderbird runs better in Ubuntu then Windows for me.
<FakeOutdoorsman> starkruzr: i did
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, yes - well, not exactly - I sudoed to a root shell and then updated
<Madpilot> kahrytan, the wide bans I set are still in place, so that's probably keeping your fan out.
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  error in pastebin.com
<starkruzr> FakeOutdoorsman: It worked for you?
<Possum> jackb, yea, it can't do much more than that at once... but it's running full beryl and about 12-15 apps easily on ubuntu
<jackb> I think thunderbird is not that great for my own personal usage
<eternaljoy> does anyone here know how to instyall Flash support in Opera?
<Possum> kahrytan, a _lot_ of things run faster :)
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org then??
<jackb> how does Battlefield 2 run?
<FakeOutdoorsman> starkruzr: yes, i like it bettern than messing with utorrent/wine
<starkruzr> Because all I get is a taskbar item that says "Starting Deluge" for a few seconds, then it disappears and I get nothing
<kahrytan> jacb: Ubuntu default is Evolution for email
<Possum> jackb, err... that might run slower >.>
<jackb> or haflife 2 with HDR?
<kahrytan> jackb
<jackb> runs good yeah?
<starkruzr> FakeOutdoorsman: did you install from deb or source?
<kraut> moin
<jackb>  there's no perfect OS
<Possum> jackb, I see why you want dual-boot... can't blame ya :)
* Possum not much of a gamer...
<jackb> only better one's than other's to suit each users needs
<Possum> well
<kahrytan> jackB: Disagree. Linux is perfect
<Possum> I use console games....
<FakeOutdoorsman> starkruzr: the deb for ubuntu feisty from here: http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/feisty/
<CaptainMorgan> I can't figure this out... I need an expert to review my postfix config
<Possum> Wii is fsckin awesome
<Possum> but
<Possum> it's late for me
<starkruzr> FakeOutdoorsman: Yeah, that's the one.  No worky.
<tarelerulz> I want to remove a whole folder and all the movies in it on my fat32 drive   how would I do that ?
<jackb> never got into the OS wars because each is designed for difference usage patterns etc..
<jackb> me too
<Geoffrey2> I have a system with 1 gig of RAM...how big a swap partition should I be using?
<jackb> and you guys have been alot of help and I do apprecaite it for sure
<eternaljoy> how do I install Flash Player on Feisty please?
<jackb> I will be working on this again soon
<Possum> jackb, PM me anytime
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, so what do you suggest?
<jackb> Thanks man
<jackb> I wanna dual boot
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18339/
<RAOF> eternaljoy: "apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<CaptainMorgan> I mean if I follow the server guide's instructions EXACTLY, and have attempted more than two times.. I dunno.. maybe it's not in my cards.
<jackb> cause all I've heard is that 7.04 is the build that rocks the socks and I won't be happy until I have it on ma PC
<jackb> :D
<jackb> have a good on guys, thanks again, I'll keep in touch as the progress goes on
<kahrytan> jackB: BF2 doesnt exactly work in Linux.
<tarelerulz> Jackb that is very enlighten way to view os . So many get are like linux is the best and windows is bad and so ,but it is matter of what you need and want
<jackb> heheh I know
<weltschmerz> metacity doesn't start when i log in.  this just "randomly" started happening the other day.
<jackb> no point in arguing about OSs
<CaptainMorgan> jackb, 7.04 is that much better than 6.10 ?
<jackb> I have no idea?
<kahrytan> jackb: It's tricky.
<jackb> I have just read that it's great and more user friendly than ever
<LoneShadow> is the feisty livecd persistent mode fixed ?
<kahrytan> jackB: did that check finish?
<tarelerulz> 7.04 is better I can say stuff just works faster it would seem and better for me
<jackb> I'm learning how tricky it is, but I'm sure it's worth it
<LoneShadow> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Possum> jackb, user friendly is subjective :)
<kahrytan> jackB: If it has then visit http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3438&iTestingId=9286
<eternaljoy> RAOF: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<CaptainMorgan> I was really liking the 6.10 startup screens
<CaptainMorgan> screen
<jackb> anyways, I'm beat from a long day, gonna go fire up some podcasts for the last hour and think about this week on LOST
<_3fg> stupid firefox
<eternaljoy> RAOF: did you mean sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ???
<jackb> seriously though, I'll be back soon with updates and hopefully ubuntized soon enough
<_3fg> I paused a download and now it won't resume
<RAOF> eternaljoy: Quite possibly.
<jackb> Take care
<Possum> jackb, have fun
<tarelerulz> I want to remove directory and the files in it?
<eternaljoy> RAOF: LOL
<Si|ent> Hello everyone
<mitica> is there something similar in ubuntu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml
<kahrytan> jackb: one more thing
<Si|ent> i just connected to my network using edgy
<mitica> i mean the /etc/conf.d/net
<gasper> hi! does anyone knows, hot to change the TEXT color of menu buttons in Ubuntu 7 only ?
<Si|ent> ip and everything is configured.. though i dunno how to access other's shared folders
<kahrytan> jackB; You can try Ubuntu with Vmware Broswer Application.
<Si|ent> nb: theyre all using xp
<Geoffrey2> ok, what is Ubiquity?
<Possum> kahrytan, he's gone :(
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  u see it ?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, hmm looks okay...
<_3fg> Hey guys, 6.06 Is the distro where everything worked correctly, right?
<kahrytan> Possum: darn. It was good idea.
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: i would run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" then try to install your package.  if it doesn't work then I would check the sources.list, but I can't seem to find a default for 6.06 right now.
<RAOF> _3fg: Well, not exactly.
* CaptainMorgan says to hell with the postfix debugging on my server to the heavens with 7.04 install on my lappy!
<kahrytan> Possum: You ever played with that appliance?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, have you try an manuly install grub in mbr??
<eternaljoy> Should I have "pre-released updates (feisty proposed) selected in Repos?
<ubunte_newbie1> no
<Possum> kahrytan, I can't seem to get vmware or qemu working through ubuntu on this comp :/
<ubunte_newbie1> what is mbr
<Possum> kahrytan, got it working on another distro on another comp
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, mbr = MasterBootRecord
<_3fg> RAOF: Well, I had installed one recently where my wireless card worked perfectly, my sound card worked, everything
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  can u guide me
<RAOF> _3fg: 6.06 got more debugging, so there should be fewer bugs in it.  But it's now quite old...
<kahrytan> Possum: Did he finish that check?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, the first byte on your disk
<_3fg> plus the Package Manage had a LOT more files in it
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: you can use this to make a defaultish sources.list: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<RAOF> _3fg: That would be Feisty (7.04) for me :)
<Possum> kahrytan, doubt it... I doubt he even started :/
<Geoffrey2> I'm using the partition editor, I got an error that Ubquity had crashed....I'm assuming that's the partition editor?
<_3fg> I couldn't find any irc clients in Synaptic for some reason
<CaptainMorgan> has anyone followed this specific page and had success? https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  hmm ok
<_3fg> I had to use *shudders* gaim
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, there is a option in the install guide were you could install it manuly right??
<RAOF> _3fg: 6.06, 6.10, 7.04 all have roughly the same number of packages in their repositories.
<kahrytan> Possum: I'm still betting ati issue
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  where can i see it
<Possum> kahrytan, Sad to say... but I think he was a bit confused... can't blame him though, this stuff can be tough
<Possum> kahrytan, He should be able to at least launch X, I'd believe... I'm more concerned it was the problem I had with bad data
<kahrytan> Possum: He should try Debian install couple years ago
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, thanks! should I make a 6.06 list or a 7.04 list?
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  ah ok i get it
<FakeOutdoorsman> what terminal command will show the ubuntu version?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1. erm i realy don't know, because i don't use that install guide when  i install, i use ATi so i have to use the "safe-disc" install...
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: you are running 6.06, so make a 6.06 version
<ubunte_newbie1> im ati too
<Possum> kahrytan, Heh! My debian installs always went something like my gentoo installs... always nothing but command line, then work up :)
<klasrudian> :O
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  im ati too
<lammy> moin ich brauche deutschen support hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen ...
<_3fg> is there any dock application for Ubuntu yet?
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, my machine won't boot on the live-cd your does?? :O
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, ok - that's what I thought
<kahrytan> Possum: Command-line is bad for newbies
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  wait i think GRUB is installing now
<lammy> moin ich brauche deutschen support hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen ...
<Possum> kahrytan, that's what I thought at first... I caught on fast though
<Possum> Cause I _forced_ myself to use it 24/7
<ubunte_newbie1> 94% it say Checking for Packages to remove
<lammy> I need german support about wireless lan
<tarelerulz> I am trying to make space on my system and I have fat32 hard drive that is filled and I want to remove a folder/directory and all its files ? how do I do that?
<kahrytan> Possum: I hated Debian's installer. i couldnt do it to work.
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  my machine doesnt too so i have to get the fglrx
<kahrytan> *get it
<Possum> kahrytan, this comp is my parents'... I've installed ubuntu because it's easy... but now I'm hogging it cause it's so much fun :)
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  yes it work it FINE now
<RAOF> !de | lammy
<ubotu> lammy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  thank you very much for the help
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, you cand get it?? my machine hangs on the kernel boot xD
<ubunte_newbie1> aw
<lammy> thx
<kahrytan> Possum: They could kick you out
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  BRB reboot
<Possum> kahrytan, debian's installer is cryptic... that's where the problem is
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, get the fglrx driver i mean
<Possum> kick me for what?
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  thank you for the help
<forsaken> If i have an intel i915 card, what kind of 3d accel do i need to install beryl?
<Possum> I said I'm enjoying the distro :)
<_3fg> How do I burn an ISO to a CD
<ubunte_newbie1> klasrudian:  yah the sudo apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx
<kahrytan> Possum: hog their compu. and I am glad ubuntu is based on Debian
<Possum> Oh, wait... parents' kick me out >.>
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: make sure that you are ssh'ed into the correct computer.  sounds dumb, but i've done it.  you can type "sudo lsb_release -a" and it will tell you what version of ubuntu you're in.  that way you know that you didn't log into your red hat server or something
<klasrudian> ubunte_newbie1, don't know if i was of any cind of help but np
<RAOF> forsaken: Check out #ubuntu-effects, but the answer is "you already have it"
<jpjacobs> _3fg, normally a cdburning utility has a 'burn image' option
<kahrytan> Possum: What you think of MSI boards?
<Possum> kahrytan, well it beats the heck out of rpm distros
<_3fg> know of any jpjacobs?
<Possum> that was about debian/ubuntu... not mobo >.>
<kahrytan> Posum: My first Linux was Redhat 7.
<jpjacobs> _3fg, hmm i use k3b, the rest i don't know
<Possum> kahrytan, I've not used MSI board in any comps I've built, so I can't say I have any firsthand experience :/
<disinterested> any one running kiba-dock?
<_3fg> as long as it burns ISOs
<Possum> kahrytan, ouch... mine was mandrake... then suse... I quickly got over that
<multik> good morning ladies and gents :)
<kahrytan> Possum: I've tried Mandrake and SUSE.  (I got an eye on a msi board on newegg)
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, thanks for that tip, but I have only one server :)
<Possum> kahrytan, I then went with debian, gentoo, ubuntu, gentoo, vector, opensuse, and now I'm using ubuntu again :)
<Possum> Oh, and I tried xandros
<Possum> Cause I got it for free... and I got a free hat
<kahrytan> Possum: Upto to a month ago, I used Linux off and on but not serious
<Possum> But it was too proprietary for my taste
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: what are you trying to install again?
<Possum> kahrytan, I've been using *nix _only_ for about 2 years :)
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, I'm trying to upgrade to 7.04, by installing update-manager-core
<kahrytan> Possum: I've got games to play. and apps Linux can't do.
<riffic> http://digg.com/software/First_Pidgin_2_0_Beta_Released
<riffic> woo
<Shwouchk> :)
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, could it be in universe?
<Possum> kahrytan, yea... that sucks... if only some major game companies would turn around
<kahrytan> Possum: All they have to do is make sure it works in WIne. thats it.
<Possum> I bought NWN -- like... actually _paid_ for it -- simply cause it runs on nix natively
<Possum> kahrytan, not quite... but that helps a lot :)
<jpjacobs> NWN?
<Possum> Blizzard puts loads of money into wine
<kahrytan> Possum: I am interested in  MSI 945GM3-F
<Possum> jpjacobs, neverwinter nights
<jpjacobs> ah
<Possum> jpjacobs, only NWN1; NWN2 doesn't support nix
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, apparently not... can you please check in what repository it is included?
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, could it be only in 6.10?
<cello_rasp> hi, i have installed ubuntu server but cannot get it to use my router for dns . It points at the gateway fine, but while it can ping the google IP, it can't 'ping google.com'
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: ill check.  read here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414107
<Possum> kahrytan, you're an intel fan? :P
<hume> how do I access the "System - Administration - Restricted Devices Manager" when I run kde, not gnome? what is it called from command line?
<RAOF> Shwouchk: You're trying to upgrade a box from 6.06 -> 7.04?
<kahrytan> Possum: I've always used SIS but I know Intel is linux friendly.
<Shwouchk> RAOF, yes
<RAOF> Shwouchk: Over an SSH connection?  What happens if the network connection goes down?
<cello_rasp> RAOF should be fine unless you have done anything unofficial with it
<_3fg> jpjacobs: does k3b support ISOs
<Possum> kahrytan, intel and amd... I just worry about where amd is going with drm, otherwise I love it
<RAOF> cello_rasp: Yeah, also as long as you go through 6.10
<Possum> quality for cost
<kahrytan> Possum: Let's they don't shoot themselves in the foot.
<RAOF> Shwouchk: You've seen !upgrade ?
<Shwouchk> RAOF, from what I understood, the tool is supposed to be automated.. besides - it's headless
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: dapper doesn't have update-manager-core.
<RAOF> Shwouchk: Uuuum... do you have any form of non-network access?
<Geoffrey2> probably would be quicker just to download and burn the 7.04 install cd
<kahrytan> Possum: You mean Intel processors before?
<JerryMcFarts7> Hello
<JerryMcFarts7> I am new to IRC
<RAOF> Shwouchk: Because things *can* go wrong, and unless you've got non-network access, you won't be able to fix them.
<kahrytan> Possum: My first x86 was AMD K6. I switched because of temps of amd
<cello_rasp> hi i cant 'ping google.com' but i can ping google IP what is wrong here
<Shwouchk> RAOF - I could wait a week to get home, and then plug a keyboard and monitor but it's a major hassle...
<JerryMcFarts7> I was wondering the servers that are listed in Xchat, how do I know what they are geared for?
<billfur2> cello_rasp, your dns is misconfigured.
<CheshireViking> _3fg, k3b does support iso's
<Possum> kahrytan, I've supported amd cause they were the underdog for quite a while
<_3fg> thanks Cheshire
<RAOF> Shwouchk: Well, then update-manager is what you're after.  It's graphical, though.
<Possum> kahrytan, but amd's gotten a _lot_ better lately :)
<JerryMcFarts7> I am looking for German - English speaking people, so I can learn German.
<Shwouchk> RAOF - oh, if things go wrong I'll fix them when I get home
<sanityx_> crimsun: I got disconnected. Thanks for your info
<kahrytan> Possum: by the definition, you should use a mac.
<Shwouchk> RAOF - I have no X
<JerryMcFarts7> Where would the best IRC chatroom would people recommend?
<cello_rasp> billfur only on one machine, not on the others connected to the same gateway
<sanityx_> Possum: AMD *had* gotten a lot better. Intel pulled ahead again. Core 2 Duos rule.
<Possum> kahrytan, That mobo looks nice though... it supports pcie or no? And yes, I'd use a mac if I had the cash
<RAOF> Shwouchk: The only upgrade tool I know of is upgrade-manager, which is GUI only.
<Possum> sanityx_, I've seen them, never used them unfortunately... I'd like to :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: it is recommended to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 then to 7.04.
<kahrytan> Possum: It has x16 and thats it. and 4 3.0gb
<RAOF> Shwouchk: So, install X, or use the alternative route (sed -i s/dapper/edgy /etc/apt/sources.list)
<sanityx_> Possum: My buddy just ordered the 8 core mac pro :-D
<kahrytan> Possom and the 3 pci. I like 3 pci.
<sanityx_> Possum: spent like 10k on it
<Possum> YES! Those things are fsckin sweet!
<kahrytan> sanityx: Your friend is insane.
<disinterested> what should i do if the package returns ./doc-pak does not exist?
<RAOF> Shwouchk: And, yes.  You *have* to go through Edgy (6.10).  Dapper -> Feisty is unsupported, and may break in annoying ways.
<Possum> I've used the 30 inch monitor at the mac store, and they had to pry me away from the display
<Shwouchk> RAOF - isn't it extremely likely that there will be breakage?
<stefan> I had edgy installed on my laptop, decided I wanted to install fresh for feisty, however the gui install dies after around 60%, (hung at 59% a few times), i must have tried over 10 times now, rebooting etc etc with no luck, any suggestions?
<kahrytan> Possum: I bet Apple is holding back EFI on boards.
<sanityx_> kahrytan: Naw, he's rich :)
<billfur2> sanityx, rediculously overpriced.  YOu can build one for 4400
<Shwouchk> RAOF, thanks for that tip
<stefan> P.s. hi
<sanityx_> billfur2: Yeah you can, but it won't run OSX. At least not without a bunch of hacks.
<billfur2> sanityx, who wants oSX =(
<sanityx_> billfur2: He does.
<RAOF> Shwouchk: What, with the "s/dapper/edgy" followed by "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"?  Not so much.  That's actually how I upgraded to Feisty
<tarelerulz> I have directory with tvshow in it and I want to remove the folder holding them and all the movie inside it ?
<billfur2> sanityx, althogh it would have been nice to get something other then gentoo working =(
<Possum> I've heard you can run at least 16 of those 30 inch monitors across 8 gfx cards no problem
<Possum> I'd be able to line my entire living room with it XD
<MIST_> hi, anyone have some spare time to help me with installing ubuntu? something really weird is happening to my installation ='(
<Possum> Wow, I need to go to sleep...
<sanityx_> Grr my nick is sanityx but I got disconnected and it hasn't timed out yet. Anybody know how long it takes?
<Shwouchk> RAOF, I see
<billfur2> sanityx, ghost it
<Possum> sanityx_, are you registered?
<kahrytan> MIST_ Explain in detail
<sanityx_> Possum: Yes I am.
<sanityx_> As sanityx
<kahrytan> Possum: Another install help
<sanityx_> Possum: Is there a way to force my way in, since I'm registered?
<Possum> sanityx_, yea, do what billfur2 said... /msg nickserv ghost sanityx password
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: and if the machine reboots you lose connection or the upgrade can overwrite your ssh then you can't re-login
<sanityx_> Possum: billfur2: Thanks!
<Possum> sanityx_, there ya go :)
<billfur2> =)
<MIST_> well i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop so i downloaded the Desktop version, x86, plopp it in, boot it, i get to the first menu where it says "Start or install ubuntu" ect, i push F3 or F4 whatever to choose keymap then hit enter
<sanityx> Yay
<Possum> kahrytan, gotta sleep :(
<_3fg> so is there a dock like the Mac dock yet or is there still only toolbars with animations?
<MIST_> it starts loading a bunch of stuff thinking thinking thinking and then it stops at the terminal?
<kahrytan> Possom: MIST_ has same problem as jackB
<MIST_> did he solve it?
<kahrytan> not yet.
<RAOF> _3fg: There's "avant-window-manager", but that's somewhat experimental.  A quick google should find it for you.
<sanityx> Can I use ghost if somebody were actually using my nickname?
<Possum> MIST_, have you checked this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<stefan> any way i can attempt a non-gui install from the live cd?
<MIST_> have you gottan anwhere?
<Shwouchk> RAOF - Cool. Do you generally recommend this upgrade for a server? (I have a specific reason to upgrade, but I'm just wondering wether it's worth it)
<kahrytan> MIST_ Did you check m5sum?
<_3fg> RAOF; Ok, I'll try that
<MIST_> Possum you think it is something with my cd?
<RAOF> Shwouchk: I don't run servers.  At least, servers that aren't running Feisty :)
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, why wouldn't I be able to relogin?
<hume> anyone? how to find gnome system administration - restricted devices manager?
<Possum> MIST_, most likely... that was my problem... it's possible it's a problem with your hardware, but ubuntu is _really_ good at autodetect
<Shwouchk> RAOF, were they always running fiesty?
<Possum> MIST_, also, if you don't have a floppy drive, it'll take a few minutes longer
<RAOF> hume: System->Administration->Restricted Manager?  Only if you're using Feisty (7.04) though.
<CheshireViking> MIST_, what laptop are you trying to install on? I've had problems installing on a Toshiba Equium laptop with fiesty & edgy, but dapper works fine from the live cd
<phy2> 7.04 has problem with disks and with my Nvidia
<hume> RAOF, yes, feisty, but run KDE
<MIST_> i'm pretty sure its not the cd, i've downloaded kubuntu aswell and i'm having the same problem, ALMOST, it gets 1 step further than ubuntu
<Possum> Because for _some_ reason... ubuntu _insists_ there's a floppy on every comp
<MIST_> CheshireViking its a ASUS F3ja
<RAOF> hume: Then you don't have the Restricted Manager.  Sucks :(
<Shwouchk> FakeOutdoorsman, however - if it reboots I really won't be able to relogin since it needs the keyboard plugged in to fully boot
<Ayabara> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Possum> MIST_, what gfx card?
<MIST_> x1600
<hume> RAOF, i must be able to access it even though my window manager i KDE, right? through command line
<RAOF> Shwouchk: Yes, since December.  I annoyingly killed my SSH access at one point with an update :)
<phy2> on the live install, with too many disks it drops to terminal, with "TTY access no good" or similar, and if I get past that, just black screen as X won't run
<Possum> MIST_, is that ATI?
<MIST_> yes it is
<RAOF> hume: It is *not installed* in Kubuntu.  Kubuntu doesn't have it.
<Possum> hmm
* stefan wonders if anyone can read what i'm typing....
<MIST_> yes stefan we see you ^^
<Possum> kahrytan, maybe it is a problem with ATI
<kahrytan> Possum: ATI....
<hume> RAOF, no, but it is quite easy to install via adept or synaptic.....if I know the name....
<Possum> Maybe specific models though
<CheshireViking> MIST_, when I was googling for how to solve my problem, there did seem to be problems with asus and ati gfx, mine was toshiba with ati & i've not solved it yet
<Possum> Since I've heard numerous success stories
<Possum> with ATI
<kahrytan> Possum: I would like to shove those chipsets up ati's butt.
<RAOF> hume: Ah, in that case... "apropos restricted" should give you something in the terminal.
<Possum> XD
<zeroday> CheshireViking: wat card?
<stefan> any suggestions then... ive no idea what to try
<MIST_> see i also downloaded a copy of knoppix live, booted that up, when it tried to boot the gui it didn't work but then it did something else, switched to another display manager?
<CheshireViking> MIST_, but other people seem to have got it working ok on mine, its not the cd, thats been used a few times on other machines
<myr> stefan, are u trying to install ubuntu server?
<zeroday> MIST_: what card?
<Possum> MIST_, "another display manager?
<MIST_> yeah thats what i assumed lol
<MIST_> zeroday: ATI x1600
<stefan> nope, plain ubuntu
<Possum> MIST_, what does "another display manager" mean? Did you have graphics at all?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shwouchk: you may not be able to re-login after upgrade if it doesn't reinstall ssh for some reason
<zeroday> MIST_: dosnt run?
<sanityx> !automatix > sanityx
<Flannel> stefan: Did you burn at 4x?
<CheshireViking> zeroday, ati radeon xpress 200M
<stefan> no, im using a friends cd, he installed fine from it
<Flannel> stefan: if you want a non-GUI (non-ubiquity) install, you need the alternate CD.  But, your symptoms are more likely a bad burn
<kahrytan> Mist_ Radeon_X1600_XT
<zeroday> CheshireViking: MIST_: you should both try envy
<stefan> i think he installed at 24x
<RAOF> NOOOOOO!
<stefan> *burt
<MIST_> yes knoppix live did run and what i mean is it just blinked for 15 seconds then started, like it had some display problems
<Possum> CheshireViking, did your livecd work?
<RAOF> MIST_, CheshireViking: Ugh.  Envy is not very friendly.
<MIST_> no just ati x1600 mobility
<zeroday> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexicode> hello
<Possum> MIST_, but it booted into KDE?
<Flannel> stefan: 4x is recommended.  Slow enough to stop the errors caused by modern CD writers.
<Possum> MIST_, blinking is normal for livecds... tries to detect proper res
<zeroday> MIST_: CheshireViking: RAOF: what do you mean its like 3 clicks
<CheshireViking> zeroday,Possum, i can't even get it installed, live cd freezes after 5 min's - i get a gnome daemon error
<Flannel> stefan: but, if the disc verifies (the boot option "check CD for defects" comes back ok), then it's not the disk
<RAOF> zeroday: Yes, but it breaks upgrades.
<MIST_> ah okay then thats what it was Possum
<stefan> hmm, any way to take out the live cd to burn a new one then? or going to need to get someone elses pc
<kahrytan> Mist_ Is it Radeon_X1600_XT?
<sanityx> !shipit ftw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shipit ftw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CheshireViking> RAOF, i've used envy on other machines, it works great for me
<MIST_> no its a ati x1600 mobility
<zeroday> CheshireViking: go to xorg and change to vesa driver. it will get you a gui
<hexicode> I have a problem umounting /dev/sda1.  Im in a livecd so the drive isnt being used.
<RAOF> zerdith: And Feisty's Restricted Manager is better :)
<zeroday> RAOF: not until new kernel envy rules
<zeroday> RAOF: feisty restricted manager hardly works
<punsad> anyone know if a compaq v6000z will run ubuntu well?  I did google it and saw mixed feedback
<CheshireViking> zeroday, is there a website with a walkthrough on how to do that? I can't get it to start even to a command line interface
<FakeOutdoorsman> hexicode: are you in a current directory of whatever you are trying to unmount?
<zeroday> CheshireViking: not even command line
<hexicode> fakeoutdoorsman no
<hexicode> fakeoutdoorsman wait
<zeroday> CheshireViking: does it freeze at usplash
<CheshireViking> zeroday, if if i do, even trying to edit xorf, I get a no screens error when I try to edit the file
<jrsims> does ubuntu have dual monitor support?
<hexicode> fakeoutdoorsman im not sure
<MIST_> i've googled some and it seems other people have had no problems other than sound, i don't even get that far
<zeroday> CheshireViking: ill get u a gui
<Possum> jrsims, xinerama or twinview, yes
<punsad> MIST_: was that directed to my comment about the v6000z?
<kahrytan> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<MIST_> no punsad
<CheshireViking> zeroday, no, its beyond the uspash, nautilus begins to start - it starts putting the icons as it starts up services & then it freezes & brings up the daemon error
<punsad> :(
<FakeOutdoorsman> hexicode: type "~/" in your terminal, hit enter, and then try unmounting.  you sometimes get errors if you try to unmount something if you are in a directory in the item to be unmounted
<jrsims> Possum: have a preference?
<Shin_Gouki> hello how do i install directShow codecs for Player?#
<Possum> It's kind of a weird coincidence... everyone having problems using ATI... it's possible a disk error, but ... idunno
<Possum> jrsims, if you're using nvidia gfx, go with twinview definitely
<kevev> hello
<weltschmerz> Can someone please help me?  Metacity is not starting when I log in.  This just recently started happening.
<RAOF> Possum: No, ATI support *always* sucks.  This happens every time :(
<CheshireViking> zeroday, i'm not at the laptop now anyway, wouldn't be able to do anything for another 9 hours when i get home from work - if there's a website & can have a look at, I'll try that later though
<punsad> anyone know if beryl will run okay on my AMDSempron +3500 powered laptop with 1GB RAM (NVIdia 6150 video card - no dedicated RAM)
<kahrytan> Possum: still here?
<Possum> RAOF, ah... I know ATI support sucks, didn't know it would f* up the install
<sanityx> punsad: It should.
<kevix> jughead: also read about 'nohup'
<zeroday> CheshireViking: hmmm i dont think so
<Possum> kahrytan, trying to get out... almost done with my beer :P
<kevev> need help with sound. ATI SMB450 in 7.04. no audio.
<zeroday> CheshireViking: lemme look card model again pls
<hexicode> fakeoutdoorsman thank you
<MIST_> Possum,kahrytan: can't it just be thhat the gnome display manager ain't booting?
<CheshireViking> radeon xpress 200M
<Possum> crap, yea... no beer left now >.<
<kahrytan> Possum: Yup Free as in Beer.
<RAOF> punsad: You might want to use Compiz instead of beryl, that tends to be a bit faster.
<Possum> MIST_, doubtful
<kahrytan> MIST_ X-Windows has to load first
<Possum> kahrytan, hey, I paid good money for this beer! :P
<CheshireViking> zeroday, sorry, missed the nick out then - radeon xpress 200M
<sanityx> not to mention beryl will cease to exist soon :-D
<punsad> RAOF: okay.  thanks for the tip
<jdhore> if i have the deb-src repos enabled, is there any way i can "reinstall" certian apps by compiling them from source?
<kahrytan> Possum: OSS pun
<leo> i have a kernel recompile question
<Possum> kahrytan, I know, I get it :P
<Possum> Free as in speech, not as in beer :P
* kahrytan wonders if his shipit cds are shipped
<punsad> I heard that vista is slow as hell so I think I might try ubuntu
<leo> when i installed feisty, i diddnt have userspace for power mgt
<Jaymz> punsad: good to hear
<sanityx> punsad: I'm running Vista/Feisty. They both work great.
<punsad> I've got a new laptop coming ~ tuesday or so
<zeroday> CheshireViking: check this out http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon
<RAOF> jdhore: Yup.  "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>" followed by "apt-get source -b <package>" followed by "sudo dpkg --install package_stuff_.deb"
<leo> do i need to recompile the entire kernel to change powermgt to userspace
<sanityx> punsad: 1.6 Ghz/2gb ram
<leo> ?
<ibbuntu> hi, just tried to install swiftfox (32-bit) using automatix2. I am on Feisty and AMD64 and I think I've done something silly at some point as I get this error message: ./swiftfox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libfreetype.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<kevev> help with SMB450 audio chip
<sanityx> !automatix |ibbuntu
<CheshireViking> zeroday, thanks, i'll have a look
<ubotu> ibbuntu: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Ayabara> anyone skilled with writing xorg.conf for dual monitor setups? I have an aticard and use the fglrx driver. Now I have 2 independent desktops (~/Desktop and ~/Desktop1), but I want to have one "merged" desktop
<punsad> sanityx: did you install ur linux onto a new machine with vista pre-installed?
<Possum> !automatix | ibbuntu
<zeroday> CheshireViking: no official driver for your card
<Possum> oh, I was late
<kahrytan> Possum: you like asrock?
<kevev> whoops. ATI SB450 Audio
<sanityx> punsad: No, I installed linux, then vista later.
<MIST_> i can't md5 a cd? i have to md5 the iso?
<Possum> kahrytan, asrock?
<ibbuntu> ok, I don't think my problem is related to automatix though
<Possum> MIST_, Wheee... yes you can :)
<kahrytan> Possum: you like asrock boards
<sanityx> ibbuntu: Oh it most certainly is :-D
<RAOF> ibbuntu: No, it just seems like it didn't work.  But we don't support it, because it does stupid, evil things.
<Possum> kahrytan, Oh, again... never used them...I've used asus :P
<kahrytan> Possum: but too expensive for me.
<kevix> test
<sanityx> ibbuntu: Yeah Autmatix = poo
<punsad> I'm thinking I'll run Vista/XP/Ubuntu triple boot
<sanityx> punsad: Eh . . .
<Possum> MIST_, That was my problem -- a scratch on the CD... check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM but I doubt it's your problem :(
<CheshireViking> zeroday, looking at that, it still suggests that there would be 2D support, I get a feeling that the laptop isn't going to be a sucessful install
<Jaymz> why, punsad?
<kahrytan> Possum: I would love a P5B
<sanityx> punsad: What for
<Jaymz> does XP do something vista won't do?
<zeroday> CheshireViking: not with that card sorry its got really bad support
<zeroday> CheshireViking: NEVER EVER buy ati
<MIST_> it won't md5 the cd godamnit now i gotta reboot the laptop
<CheshireViking> zeroday, my other option will be to try a kubuntu live cd
<Possum> kahrytan, yes :)
<sanityx> Jaymz: Yes, it works :-P
<Possum> sanityx, beat me to it :P
<sanityx> Jamyz, Some apps wont run on vista, period
<punsad> Vista - just to try it out... XP - b/c my work vpn software sux locks down all network connections, ubuntu - just to try it out
<Jaymz> XP worked fine for me, sanityx
<sanityx> I mean XP works, as opposed to vista Jaymz
<kahrytan> Possum: but $120 is to steep
<Jaymz> even with my questionable methods of obtaining it
<Jaymz> oh i see
<MIST_> actually vista worked really well for me except i had no sound
<Possum> kahrytan, yup :/
<ibbuntu> ok so it looks like I've said an evil word and won't get any help today. I will go back and try and reproduce the error with something other than automatix (which is why I tried using it in the first place) and I will come back with a reworded question).
<punsad> to elaborate - I'm using XP just to have a dedicated Windwos partition that I can install crappy VPN software onto
<CheshireViking> zeroday, i always use nvidia, the laptop is my wifes, she's decided that she likes ubuntu & wanted me to install it on it for her
<sanityx> Jaymz: Anyway I'm only running vista. But thats just cuz the only reason I even want windows is to run OneNote
<sanityx> punsad: try vmware :-D
<_3fg> If I'm installing AWN and Beryl, does it matter which order I install them in?
<Jaymz> i only run ubuntu, but i don't do much with my computer
<Madpilot> ibbuntu, are you running the 64bit version of Ubuntu, or 32bit?
<RAOF> _3fg: No, they're independant
<ibbuntu> the 64bit version
<kevev> sooo....anyone gonna help me with my ATI SB450 audio?
<punsad> sanityx: will that handle VPN tunnels?
<Possum> MIST_, great, once you get ubuntu installed you gotta try beryl :)
<sanityx> punsad: VMware running Windows XP can do anything regular windows XP can do
<jhai1> Is it possible to remove "shutdown", "suspend" and "hibernate" from the log out menu?
<Jaymz> the only thing i can't get it to do is recognize my cell phone
<Jaymz> but that's not really that important
<ssinghi> hi
<punsad> sanityx: I'll try it... but I'm skeptical
<sanityx> Jaymz: Yeah I can't get my treo to sync.
<Possum> But I have to sleep now...
<sanityx> punsad: congrats
<_3fg> Ok RAOF, I was just wondering if there would be any conflicts
<Jaymz> i've got some cheapass obscure nokia
<Jaymz> all i want to do is to upload ringtones
<Possum> MIST_, CheshireViking, if you're still having problems tomorrow, I'll be in here
<RAOF> _3fg: Nope.  You don't have to worry about that with .deb packages, anyway.
<punsad> sanityx: is vmware available through deb repository?
<Jaymz> won't do it..
<sanityx> Jaymz: email them to your phone.
<sanityx> punsad: Yes, vmware server is now availible in ubuntus repositories
<Possum> kahrytan, good luck finding the right mobo :)
<Jaymz> i don't think my phone has email
<Possum> night all
<Jaymz> it's a pretty basic phone
<sanityx> punsad: also you cant get it free at vmware.com
<ssinghi> i wan't the machines in my local network to be accessible using their hostnames, but right not i am not able to do that, and have to use their ip addresses, how do i make the machines be identifiable by their hostnames?
<sanityx> Jaymz: I don't mean with an email client
<Jaymz> cost me like $50 canadian.. after taxes and rebates
<bullgard4> mc with an Englisch GUI. Rifht pane: List mode displays three timestamps. What are their names?
<sanityx> Jaymz: Who;s your provider?
<punsad> sanityx: I've read some on Xen.  I guess vmware is intustrial strength and probably better
<Jaymz> rogers
<kahrytan> Possum:  I want to upgrade to Socket T
<RARCA> Hello all
<sanityx> punsad: I like it.
<CheshireViking> Possum, thanks for the offer, i'll try kubuntu & see if that manages anything better first, if not i think i'll be giving it up as a non compatible laptop (mush as i don't want to)
<sanityx> punsad: vmware is proprietary though
<ibbuntu> oh and on a totally unrelated point, is it lame to have "buntu" somewhere in your nickname?
<kevev> does anyone offer help in here anymore?
<Jaymz> and it's a pay as you go phone, as they call it
<sanityx> Jaymz: Who's your provider though
<Jaymz> my provider is rogers
<Jaymz> if that's obscure, then.. you can't do much for me
<punsad> kevev: what's ur prob?
<MIST_> kahrytan: the md5 sum is correct and i burned it at 8x so that shouldn't be a problem
<sanityx> jayms send the email to phonenumber@pcs.rogers.com
<Jaymz> they own most of canada's tubes
<kevix> Jaymz: drm is the keyword. the companies dont want your phone to do what you want. they want you to have to use their costly services to do something simple like put your ringtone on your phone.
<sanityx> Jaymz: it will arrive as a text message
<sanityx> with the ringtone attatched
<simonhellstrom>  /join #ubuntu-se
<RARCA> I have been asking this question for a while, and no one seems to be able to answer it.  When I load Ubuntu I can only access google.com and gmail.com from Firefox.  The connection works because I can use the Gaim client.  Any ideas?
<kahrytan> MIST_  I am newbie but ATI would be my guess
<kevev> punsad: thank you. 7.04 with ATI SB450 HDA sound not working. tried everything in forums.
<Jaymz> i shall try it now, sanityx..
<simonhellstrom>  oin #ubuntu-se
<sanityx> RARCA: Huh? The Gaim client for firefox? Can you clarify please RARCA
<kevix> RARCA: firewall? Proxy server?
<MIST_> you're saying it doesn't like my graphics card and therefore does not boot the gui or...?
<punsad> kevev: sorry... I've never used that  hardware.  Do you have the modules installed?
<Jaymz> wait.. nm.. i let my subscription lapse..
<Jaymz> i have no service
<sanityx> Jaymz: It make take a while to recieve. I mean a looooong while. It will work though.
<Jaymz> no use trying it
<sanityx> Jaymz: Ah. Try it another time then.
<RARCA> Sanityx:  Sorry...  Gaim in the instant messanger client that comes with Ubuntu.  It is separate of firefox.
<simonhellstrom>  /join #ubuntu-se
<kahrytan> MIST_ Is the ati built-in or extra card? If you can remove, try that.
<Jaymz> when money is less tight i will
<sanityx> RARCA: I know that. That's why I was confused.
<MIST_> its a built in one kindof, its a laptop
<bullgard4> Midnight Commander with an Englisch GUI. Right pane: List mode displays three timestamps. What are their names?
<MIST_> physically its a separate card but if i take it out i won't have one ^^
<RARCA> Kevix....  As far as I know I have no firewall or proxy server.  I have a direct connection to the web, and I am running no firewall unless there is one in Ubuntu I do not know about.
<kevev> punsad: yes. it is a alsa bug. dont want to patch and recompile kernel to fix it. guessI have to wait.
<kahrytan> MIST_ but it still boot?
<RARCA> Sanityx:  And Ideas?
<MIST_> what? ubuntu?
<sanityx> RARCA: Are you running behind a very restrictive firewall perhaps?
<kahrytan> MIST_ do you need the card to boot the laptop?
<kevix> RARCA: so you type in to firefox something like 'apple.com' and nothing happends? error message?
<RARCA> Is that something that my ISP could be running for me?
<MIST_> yeah
<Jaymz> what i was really hoping for, though, is some way to make my computer talk to my cellphone via the cable i bought for it
<sanityx> RARCA: Unlikely, unless you live in china
<MIST_> or korea
<jb> does anyone have time to help me with the new wireless manager in 7.04?
<sanityx> North Korea
<MIST_> my bad, thats what i meant =)
<Jaymz> works in XP
<sanityx> RARCA: What exactley happens if you try to go to, say, newgrounds.com, or any othr website
<Jaymz> after installing drivers
<RARCA> Kevix:  If I type any URL into the browser, but those two sites, it recognises the site is there, and then times out after about 30 seconds.
<sanityx> Jaymz: You probably need some kernel module.
<kahrytan> MIST_; Will the laptop boot w/o the card?
<sanityx> RARCA: Maybe a DNS issue?
<kevix> RARCA: there are countires like china, sudia arabia, etc. that have goverment firewall. And they there are some in public libraries or businesses.
<RARCA> Sanityx:  I live in Sweden....  maybe something here I do not know about  :-)
<punsad> RARCA: from commandline: what do you get from "ping google.com"
<sanityx> RARCA: Hold on let me find an alternate DNS for you to try
<sanityx> punsad: google.com works
<RARCA> Kevix:  That should not apply...  I hope
<MIST_> kahrytan: it probably will but there will be nothing to... i mean i won't see anything, i'll have no graphics card.
<RARCA> Sanityx:  Thanks
<kahrytan> MIST_ No onboard video?
<MIST_> actually i think it'd refuse to boot without a graphics card
<MIST_> nope
<foug> Would anyone here like to help me getting my downloads working in irc?
<Jaymz> sanityx: kernel stuff is beyond me for now, unless you can give me a step by step, and links to software i need
<kahrytan> MIST_ Darn.
<punsad> RARCA: so pinging google is no problem.... just browsing it?
<Shin_Gouki> hello can anyone plz tell me how to install codecs for xine/totem?
<sanityx> Jaymz: Its not messing with the kernel. You just type modprobe modulename
<dergringo> Hokay... I am trying to install ubuntu (7.04) on a Sony VAIO PCG-K215S. It all works well except some kernel functions. F.e. the cpu frequency display doesnt work at all. Any hints?
<Jaymz> oh
<sanityx> Jaymz: Just google around for which module you need.
<RARCA> I can browse google....  I can ping it, and I can get results from the search.  All other websites just do not work (I connect to them, but do not get any data from them)
<punsad> Shin_Gouki: I thought that's what automatix does for you (but then I've also read that automatix is not good)
<MIST_> ut i mean it shouldn't be a problem kahrytan, i've googled and other people have successfully installed ubuntu on their F3ja
<Jaymz> again.. it's a lameass obscureish phone.. i've searched for a module for it, but to no avail
<sanityx> RARCA: Try using this DNS server 66.228.0.17
<Jaymz> i assume i'm out of luck
<sanityx> Jaymz: Possibly. Don't really know.
<Jaymz> it's not really a big deal
<sanityx> RARCA: Do you know how to set that?
<kevix> RARCA: sweden is far from restrictive. hehe. so its an issue with our end of the internet connection. dns issue. network hardware, bad wire. or other routers that your isp passes through. does you isp has a 'problem' web page? tech support?
<kahrytan> MIST_ If the cd is fine. then X-Windows must find fault with something.
<RARCA> Sanityx:  Is it in the network connections somewhere?
<hexicode> I tried to unmount a disk but it said its read only how come?
<Jaymz> it's a pretty specific thing to ask of any operating system, i think
<sanityx> RARCA: It goes in your /etc/resolv.conf file
<Jaymz> and i can live quite well without it
<sanityx> RARCA: from the command line gksu /etc/resolv.conf
<sanityx> then add the line nameserver 66.228.0.17
<sanityx> and save it
<Shin_Gouki> hello! how do install flash for firefox??
<sanityx> and delete the other nameserver lines as well
<MIST_> kahrytan: during the bootup sequence i get 4 catalogue errors, could this be the problem?
<sanityx> Shin_Gouki: Its automatic. Just go to any site that uses flash and it will prompt you.
<kevix> hexicode: unix permission. you may need to do it has root. (aka 'sudo ,,,,,,')
<MIST_> it says someting like cannot find system-version bios and 2 other things
<Jaymz> thanks for your help, sanityx
<MIST_> but then it just continues
<Jaymz> i appreciate it
<kahrytan> MIST_: You should have reported those
<sanityx> Jaymz: Sorry I couldn't be more hep
<sanityx> help*
<hexicode> kevix it in  a live cd
<sanityx> RARCA: Let me know how that goes
<MIST_> should i boot it again and get you exactly what it says?
<sanityx> MIST_: Might help :-P
<RARCA> Sanityx:  Thanks a lot for you help.  I will edit that, and see if it works.  I do not have a working IRC client in Ubuntu so I am in windows now.  I will be back in a bit for more help.  Thanks again
<Jaymz> sanityx: you tried.. that's what's important
<kevix> hexicode: wait are you trying to 'unmount' the livecd ? cant do that!
<sanityx> RARCA: np
<RARCA> Kevix:  I think they do have a support page, but they told me they do not give support to non-windows users....  Cowards.
<kahrytan> RARCA: You can buy Xchat for WIndows.
<sanityx> kahrytan: Actually you can get it free
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sanityx> kahrytan: Its called X-Chat 2
<hexicode> kevin no im trying to dual boot with another system but ubuntus partition seems read only
<kahrytan> sanityx: Where is that
<sanityx> kahrytan: Its 3rd party compile, with the time limit removed
<Jaymz> it's also called MIrc
<RARCA> Kahrytan:  xchat...  is that something I can download on my windows side, and install on the ubuntu side?
<sanityx> http://www.silverex.org/news/
<gernweb> dd
<sanityx> I hate mirc Jaymz
<hexicode> kevin well qtparted said it was
<sanityx> kahrytan: http://www.silverex.org/news/
<Jaymz> i don't find mirc that much different from xchat
<hexicode> kevin so I could not resize my main partition
<Jaymz> but i don't do anything very technical with either of them
<kevix> RARCA: well there LINUX friendly isp. go to a local lug (LINUX users group and ask for one!)
<Jaymz> just.. chat
<sanityx> RARCA: you can download xchat FOR windows at http://www.silverex.org/news/. You can download the packages and install them on ubuntu if you have no web access there. But xchat is useless without web access anyway
<sanityx> RARCA: Give that DNS thing a try.
<kahrytan> RARCA: Xchat is a Linux and Windows App
<RARCA> Sanityx:  I will try that and be back.
<RARCA> bye
<sanityx> bye
<kahrytan> sanityx: thanks for that
<sanityx> kahrytan: Welcome. fyi it crashes sometimes in vista
<tomek_> hi
<kevix> hexicode: you are using a livecd and doing what?
<kahrytan> sanityx: you think i use vista?
<Jaymz> kahrytan: you seem offended by that
<sanityx> kahrytan: I have no idea.
* kahrytan swore off Vista. 
<hexicode> kevin im installing another system
<hexicode> kevix
<MIST_> ok here is what it says: cat /var/lib/acpi-support/system-manufacturer system-product system-name system-version bios-version
<MIST_> each system-whatever is on a different line tho
<Jaymz> so what if he does think you're using vista? (assuming sanityx is a guy)
<kevix> hexicode: you are installing another OS. ok. how are you doing this?
<sanityx> Jaymz: Actually, I'm a bot.
<Jaymz> you're well written, then... :)
<kahrytan> Jaymz: Im not offended. Just funny.
<MIST_> kahrytan,sanityx: cat /var/lib/acpi-support/system-manufacturer cat /var/lib/acpi-support/system-product cat /var/lib/acpi-support/system-name cat /var/lib/acpi-support/system-version cat /var/lib/acpi-support/bios-version
<sanityx> Thank you!
<hexicode> kevix Im doing "umount /dev/sda1" then starting qtparted and trying to resize a partition
<sanityx> MIST_: you could boot before but now you cant?
<kahrytan> sanityx: isn't a bot.
<hexicode> kevix but it doesnt allow me
<Jaymz> yeah.. i know
<sanityx> kahrytan: It's a joke.
<kahrytan> sanityx: Okay.
<sanityx> MIST_: Cuz that sounds like a buggy ACPI implementation
<kevix> hexicode: did you boot from an ubuntu live cd?
<sanityx> MIST_: Try booting with the noacpi flag
<amarillion> question: If I have created my own .desktop file for something, what is the easiest way to add it to the menu?
<Jaymz> i had ubuntu lock up solid on me a few hours ago
<hexicode> kevix no
<kahrytan> MIST_ I can't help ya
<amarillion> I'm making .desktop files for my emulator games
<MIST_> sanityx: and the following question would be, how do i do that? ^^
<Jaymz> couldn't even move the mouse pointer
<hexicode> kevix debian
<Jaymz> haven a clue why
<kahrytan> sanityx: MIST_ can't boot into cd.
<Jaymz> haven't a clue why
<kevix> hexicode: a debian live cd/
<sanityx> MIST_: When you get to grub, use the instructions on screeen to edit the boot parameters
<hexicode> kevix yes
<Jaymz> i think it had alot to do with audacious
<kahrytan> sanityx: MIST_ can't boot into cd. He can't install
<MIST_> =x
<myr> theres no script language for xchat is there_
<Jaymz> i clicked the open/eject button too much i think
<T0uCH> anybody can help me?  When i open a application like 'Gaim' normally i got a small icon on top right of the screen... but now i cant see anything when minimize or close
<MIST_> i just get past the Start or instlall ubuntu, start ubuntu in safe graphics mode, install with driver update cd, check............
<sanityx> myr: Xchat supports ruby, perl, and tcl
<MIST_> after that everything goes wrong
<sanityx> MIST_: oh you're still installing?
<kevix> hexicode: so you are running a debian live cd and what device is the cdrom , what are the partitions on /dev/sda
<zcat[1] > Jaymz: I was getting that a while back except that it wasn't actually locked up as such; the keyboard, mouse and screen were totally locked but underneath the machine was running just fine. I could ssh in and kill the xserver and it all came alive again... I think the nvidia drivers were at fault because it never seemed to do it with the open source nv drivers.
<sanityx> MIST_: boot the cd and then hit F6 for "other options" then type noacpi and press enter
<Jaymz> had to do a <ctrl><printscreen><k> to get back into it
<Shin_Gouki> hello how do i install video codecs for totem-xine to watch wmv files?
<MIST_> mkay did that lets see what happens
<CheshireViking> T0uCH, I get that occasionally, if I reboot and start it again, it seems to work ok
<sanityx> MIST_: Magical goodness I hope.
<amarillion> Does anyone know about .desktop files and customizing the menu?
<hexicode> kevix ubuntus default partitions
<sanityx> amarillion: You can customize the menu with alacarte but i dont know about .desktop files
<kahrytan> sanityx: f6?
<MIST_> yeah its "other options" kahrytan
<kahrytan> sanityx: Whats the noacpi
<sanityx> it turns off ACPI
<Madpilot> amarillion, right-click on the Applications menu, choose Edit Menus
<kevix> hexicode: there are two reasons that you can not unmount a partition: it being used or you dont have permission.
<sanityx> F6 when you boot the CD allows you to edit kernel boot params
<Jaymz> the . before the file implies it's a hidden file, but that's probably elementary
<sanityx> noacpi disables ACPI
<Jaymz> just thought i'd throw it out there
<sanityx> ACPI has to do with power saving features, hibernation, sleep mode, stuff like that
<MIST_> nope still same
<hexicode> kevix I have permission and it cant be used im in a live cd
<sanityx> MIST_: :-(
<MIST_> sanityx: ame problem
<MIST_> and tadaa now i'm in the console
<hexicode> kevix it says its active
<hexicode> kevix active but unmounted
<MIST_> Loading, please wait, last long: blahblahvlah linux unbuntu 2.6.whatever
<sanityx> MIST_: post the error again
<sanityx> or rather post it at pastebin.ca
<cbx33> anyone know of a good A3 printer with great support under ubuntu
<kahrytan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kevix> hexicode: what is the device name for the cdrom/dvdrom
<sanityx> yeah yeah
<MIST_> i also saw another "error" now but its not an error really. it says intel_rng : FWH something
<sanityx> kevix: Isn't it /dev/cdrom
<hexicode> kevix it that relevant?
<sanityx> MIST_: I have no idea man
* kahrytan directs sanityx towards !pastebin
<Jaymz> maybe this is too obscure, but have any of you noticed that the audacios EQ settings don't quite match up to the winamp EQ equivalents?
<sanityx> intel_rng : FWH not detected?
<sanityx> that one?
<Jaymz> and by "audacios" i mean audacious
<Jaymz> i think
<kevix> hexicode:  you said you are booting from a cdrom that has a live cd of debian. what is the device called.
<Jaymz> stupid beer
<sanityx> MIST_: intel_rng: FWH not detected?
<Jaymz> you know what i mean
<MIST_> sanityx: yep
<amarillion> Madpilot, sanityx: thanks, that works. But I really like to use .desktop files as I can make modifications to multiple computers easily
<sanityx> MIST_: You have to stop the kernel module for intel's random number generator from loading. I have no idea how to do that when booting the CD unfortunately
<amarillion> And also I'd like to provide menu entries for games that I wrote
<sanityx> Anybody know how to stop a specific kernel module from loading when you boot from the cd?
<MIST_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18344/
<Jaymz> sanityx: blacklist comes immediately to mind
<hexicode> kevix im not sure
<sanityx> Jaymz: Can you pass blacklist to the cd though
<Jaymz> in the /etc/modules.d/
<Jaymz> not a clue
<sanityx> Jaymz: he's booting off the cd though
<sanityx> I know about blacklist. But he cant even get the livecd up and running.
<kevix> hexicode: you are trying to use qtparted. and you launch it and you cant resize /dev/sda1. is that correct?
<hexicode> kevix yes
<Jaymz> the only thing i know about the livecd not booting (the edgy livecd) is that it doesn't like an 8x setting in the bios
<Jaymz> set it to 4x, and it'll go just fine
<Jaymz> beyond that i'm useless
<CheshireViking> sanityx, if you boot off a live cd, don't you just press "F6" before you select start/install lUbuntu & then add (for example noacpi) to the start up paramaters?
<kevix> hexicode: what does 'mount' say about /dev/sda1
<Jaymz> err..  by 8x i mean an 8x AGP setting
<sanityx> CheshireViking: Yeah but he needs to remove the module for intel's random number generator
<hexicode> kevix /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<MIST_> well its not agp its pci-e
<MIST_> ^^
<Jaymz> well then i'm not gonna be any help
<sanityx> i think its /dev/random
<MIST_> it doesn't seem to be the problem still, i mean it skips it and continues doing other stuff
<CheshireViking> sanityx, ok, i've no idea on that, i'm getting confused - i'd seen sombody mention noacpi a few mins ago & though the question was to do with that, i'll go back to lurking for now
<kevix> hexicode: it seems like your livecd is /dev/sda1 -- the cdrom. if that is the case, you cant unmountit.
<sanityx> MIST_: Oh so its still booting?
<riffic> http://digg.com/software/Pidgin_IM_The_Final_Beta wow cool
<MIST_> it thets before i get the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18344/
<T0uC1> i got a problem seeing the minimize or close windows... after closing.. it doesnt appears in top right of the screen so i cant re-open the programs... even after rebooting
<sanityx> riffic: FINALLY
<MIST_> after the directory not found it also goes on
<hexicode> kevix ... so how can I be on live cd when my cd isnt even in my drive?
<Jaymz> what do you think of the new fark.com layout?
<Jaymz> @anyone
<kevix> hexicode: I thought you said you where on a debian live cd?
<Jaymz> or is that sort of thing verboten?
<hexicode> kevix was then went back on ubuntu
<Jaymz> no ops anyway..
<kevix> hexicode: so you are now booted into ubuntu?
<hexicode> kevix yes
<kahrytan> SanityX: How about turning on Verbose?
<dman> is there a debootstrap script for feisty yet
<T0uC1> anyone got a idea?
<sanityx> kahrytan: idk man
<kraut> you don't need an extra script, dman.
<dman> kraut?
<kraut> dman: just point it to the feisty-mirror. that's enough
<kevix> hexicode: ok. so if your ubuntu root partition is /dev/sda1, then it cant be resized with qtparted. you need to boot from a livecd to do that.
<kahrytan> SanityX: Perhaps that can shed some light on the problem
<Jaymz> a racist slur?
<dman> debootstrap needs a name tho doesnt it
<sanityx> kahrytan: perhaps.
<dman> debootstrap edgy dir mirror
<kahrytan> sanityx but i forgot the key
<sanityx> Either way I'm tired. It's 4:19am here
<hexicode> kevix I think the solution is to use my ubuntu 7.04 live cd and resize my partitions on that
<sanityx> Im gonna hit the hay in a few mins
<kahrytan> sanityx: ditto here.
<hexicode> kevix then I can go on to my debian live cd and install from there
<Jaymz> almost 4:20, sanityx..
<kevix> hexicode: that is what I said.
<sanityx> Jaymz: Har har har
<Jaymz> in fact, now it's 4:20
<kevix> hexicode: any live cd will do.
<sanityx> yup
<Jaymz> i don't do that shit, tho
<kahrytan> sanityx: You live on east coast like me
<Jaymz> really
<dman> debootstrap /mnt/feisty.img http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/feisty
<hexicode> kevix no the problem was the debians qtparted.  I assume
<sanityx> MIST_: Sorry I couldn't be of more help :-(
<dman> ./usr/sbin/debootstrap: line 252: cd: http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu: No such file or directory
<Jaymz> Sanityx and kahrytan: are either/both of you Canadian?
<sanityx> nope
<kahrytan> nope
<sanityx> new york city
<Jaymz> i'd like to visit NYC
<kevix> sanityx: shoutout from  brooklyn!
<Jaymz> and for the record, i AM canadian
<sanityx> kevix: You live in brooklyn?
<kahrytan> I wouldnt visit even if I was paid 1bil
<kevix> sanityx: yea.
<sanityx> kevix: I live in park slope!
<kevix> sanityx: cool.
<v> hello
<Jaymz> hi v
<v> any body in CHINA MAINLAND?
<kevix> sanityx: did you attend the ubucon in nyc?
<sanityx> kevix: Didn't even know about it.
<bluesky> I live in china
<kevix> sanityx: he.
<kahrytan> Shame on you
<onin> hi all!
<Madpilot> ubotu, zn | v
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> WOW pidgin 2.0b7 i.e. gaim is awesome!
<sanityx> kevix: Do you have an email address?
<Jaymz> v: word of advice, don't waste too much time on formalities.. just get to the point
<onin> how can i make my ntfs writtable?
<hexicode> just do a traceroute on the ip then look it up on http://www.ip-adress.com/ to get a location
<mahitab> I've just upgraded my Edgy to Fiesty and my /home isn't mounted anymore, I've looked around and it seems that my fstab weren't ported to the /dev/sd*
<v> good
<v> bluesky
<v> where are you?
<Jaymz> onin: yes
<bluesky> anhui
<v> which city you've in
<v> good
<v> Here is Nanjing
<MIST_> its ok sanityx
<hexicode> offtopic
<v> would you like make a friend
<bluesky> what about you?
<bluesky> sure
<Jaymz> v:  sounds vietnamese, or maybe korean
<CheshireViking> sanityx, does pidgin have support for webcams?
<sanityx> CheshireViking: I don't think so. But I'm not sure.
<tomek_> hello all
<Madpilot> v, bluesky - please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM - this is a support channel, mostly. Thanks.
<bluesky> pleasure
<Jaymz> hi tomek_
<v> what are you doing
<v> which job
<tomek_> wher is the list of people ?
<CheshireViking> sanityx, that was what i thought, last i'd seen was that it something they planned to do, but the developers were busy with other things
<Jaymz> fuck.. i gotta get out of the habit of greeting everyone that joins
<v> :<bluesky>
<kevix> sanityx: http://mysite.verizon.net/kevin.mark/
<kahrytan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jaymz> tomek: what irc client are you using?
<Madpilot> Jaymz, in a channel this big, and this busy, 'greeter' would be a full time job ;)
<Jaymz> i's sorry
<tomek_> hmm
<tomek_> UBUNTU ?
<Jaymz> i'm used to adult chat
<kahrytan> It slipped, Jamyz?
<kahrytan> Jaymz
<sanityx> kevix: Haha etch party
<Jaymz> ubuntu is not an irc client
<v> adult chat?
<Jaymz> yes.. adult chat
<sanityx> Eh. Im not a huge debian fan. yes i know ubuntu is based on debian
<Jaymz> sexuality-oriented, to put it one way
<v> XChat-gnome is good
<kahrytan> Xchat is better then gnome ver
<tomek_> Is here something like a list of people ?
<Jaymz> i can link you if you'd like, v...
<kahrytan> tomek_ You using xchat-gnome?
<Jaymz> tomek: there is, but it would help to know what program you're using to talk on irc
<tomek_> yes xchat gnome
<Jaymz> fu... err.. sorry.. darn.. i hate running out of beer
<tomek_> so this isn't irc ?
<Jaymz> this is irc
<Jaymz> but irc is not dependant on any particular operating system
<v> y
<v> do not
<v> bonjour
<v> mercci
<tomek_> i don't understand :/
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<CheshireViking> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<v> le temp
<v> http
<tomek_> Jaymz
<apokryphos> v: stop
<Beastage> hi
<tomek_> help
<tomek_> me
<Jaymz> your operating system runs your computer, tomek
<kahrytan> Tomek_:If you used Xchat (not -gnome), then user list is hidden on the right.
<apokryphos> !helpme
<v> http://maweis.com
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<v> ok
<tomek_> so.....
<v> i stop
<RARCA> Hello again
<Jaymz> irc is a network, which you are currently connected to
<Beastage> something happened to my boot, GRUB Says that VSTALDR is COMPRESSED and can't boot vista
<tomek_> ohhh...so how can i un-hide it ?
<Jaymz> you're terribly wrong about what irc is
<v> anybody interest on beryl
<Madpilot> tomek_, install the actual xchat, it doesn't try to hide stuff like the user list from you...
<kahrytan> Madpilot: yeah it does
<bluesky> I don't understand! This IRC can talk about what?
<hexicode> madpilot my list is hidden on start
<tomek_> I'm noob and I don't know what are U talking about :/
<Madpilot> hexicode, in xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<Jaymz> v: if you can magically make beryl run 100x faster on my apparently decent machine, then i'm all ears
<kahrytan> Madpilot: Userlist is moved over to the edge and it is hidden.
<tomek_> I'm from Poland
<hexicode> madpilot xchat
<mcphail> Is it possible to use the fglrx driver with a Mobility Radeon 9000 in Feisty?
<pwuertz_> hi, I would like to build qt 4.3 packages.. but I dont know how to build them the way they have been built for ubuntu
<kahrytan> tomek_ IRC = Internet Relay Chat
<Madpilot> kahrytan, hexicode - must be a new 'feature' - I'm running a current version of xchat, but with an older (and much customized) config
<pwuertz_> is there a guide for building these split packages?
<hexicode> madpilot u know about mounting drives?
<kahrytan> madpilot: 'feature' meaning bug
<Jaymz> i offer to help him in PM and he quits
<Beastage> something happened to my boot, GRUB Says that VSTALDR is COMPRESSED and can't boot vista
<Jaymz> did you compress your vista drive?
<Beastage> no
<Jaymz> well, then that's not the problem
<carlesoriol> how can i hide vnc tray icon in fesity?
<hexicode> Im gonna jump off a cliff if I don't get this to work =/
<bluesky> v,are you still here?
<kahrytan> Beastage: did you use Vista already?
<Jaymz> hexicode: there's a way.... there's always a way...
<Beastage> yes
<Beastage> vista worked fine
<hexicode> jaymz u sure ?
<Beastage> I rebooted... andpoof
<Jaymz> always
<kahrytan> Beastage: What a shame.
<hexicode> thats a lie
<Beastage> vista's good
<Jaymz> and if i'm wrong... i tie a good noose..
<Beastage> but... wth is VSTALDR compressed
<stillunknown> jaymz hexicode: It's not that difficult to break a system ;-)
<hexicode> stillunknown hey I didnt break no system!
<Beastage> how do I uncompress it
<kahrytan> I'm just trying to make people get refunds for preinstalled vista.
<Catball> Just wondering, but how accessibal is Ubuntu for the totally blind? I'm just wondering wich applications will work, etc. I'm going to be downloading this thing shortly..
<hexicode> stillunknown im trying to install a system
<Jaymz> it's not that difficult to start from scratch, either
<Catball> provided my net doesn't crash ;)
<Jaymz> no reason to go back to windows
<hexicode> I want to go back to windows
<hexicode> but im poor
<RARCA> Vista bites more ass than Bill Gates.
* Catball notes Windows is a pain.
<Catball> :D
<Ayabara> anyone using ati card, dual monitors and "Big Screen" setup?
<Jaymz> install ubuntu 9 times, and you'll be ready to rock
<RARCA> nope...
<Jaymz> Ayabara: i am
<kahrytan> Catball: It won't run the tools your use for windows.
<hexicode> NO
<stillunknown> hexicode: What is the problem?
<hexicode> setting up dual boot Is the hardest thing you could possibly do
<Catball> Of course it won't :P
<Beastage> Jaymz:  you still bloody have to terminal almost anything
<Ayabara> Jaymz, I have a problem getting different resolutions on the monitors
<Beastage> anyway
<hexicode> stillunknown dual boot but I cant unmount a partition
<Jaymz> beastage: yeah.. and.. your point?
<stillunknown> hexicode: Which partition (type) and what device?
<Beastage> someone must know how to fix my VISTALDR is compressed problem... because VSTALDR is not a MS file... its an ubuntu made file
<hexicode> stillunknown Im in a live cd of debian and trying to use qt parted to resize sda1
<kahrytan> Catball: But it does have screen readers
<hexicode> stillunknown /dev/sda1 is ext3
<Catball> More then one?
<Catball> Cool
<hexicode> stillunknown says its read only
<Catball> Well those are important, obviosuly.
<Ayabara> Jaymz, I have a primary with 1400x1050 and a secondary with 1280x1024. I get 2560x1050, which looks kinda weird on the secondary display...
<Catball> Erm
<Catball> Obviously
<hexicode> stillunknown its the main ubuntu partition
<Jaymz> ayabara: i haven't done any work on my xorg.conf file in a long long time
<kahrytan> Catball:  It's Linux. It always has more then one software that does same things.
* kahrytan loves poking fun of Linux
<Jaymz> i can tell you that your problem lies in that file
<stillunknown> hexicode: You only have one partition for ubuntu?
<hexicode> stillunknown no 3
<Ayabara> Jaymz, do you have different resolutions on your monitors?
<stillunknown> hexicode: So your problem is that sda1 is mounted?
<Jaymz> not at the moment, but i'm too lazy to fix it
<Jaymz> but i have had two different resolutions running
<hexicode> stillunknown no it gets unmounted but cant resize
<Jaymz> i have a widescreen TV as one monitor and a regular CRT as my secondary
<Beastage> alright seriously... no one knows how to fix VSTALDR is compressed?
<Ayabara> Jaymz, ok. is there a way to reset xorg.conf to installation default?
<Jaymz> yes
<stillunknown> hexicode: I have no experience with resizing, you'll have to poke someone else
<Jaymz> there is, but i forget how
<hexicode> stillunknown thanks anyway
<Catball> Does multi-cahnnel support work in Ubuntu?
<Catball> Uh multi-channel.
<Catball> Like playing more then one thing at the same time from the same sound card.
<hexicode> Anyone know how to resize the ubuntu ext3 partition?
<nir_ai_> hello, is there a viewer for HTML documentation (that does indexing, searching, etc...)?
<bullgard4> Midnight Commander with an Englisch GUI. Menu Right > Info view: displays 3 timestamps of the selected file. What are their names?
<MrCr4cK> hexicode try with the Live CD
<kevix> hexicode: there is not 'ubuntu' ext3 partition. and also, you can not resize a mounted partition.
<hexicode> MrCr4cK ubuntus or debians?
<Lopi> hi... i have a problem.. i have gnome but i installed thunar and i added it to the list aplications needed to open folders, but when i added thunar to that list...i can't mark thunar as default aplication dedicated to open the folders. What i should do?
<Catball> Does anyone know what screen-access software is available in Ubuntu? I know there's orca, bu not sure what elese.
<spx2> did anybody here succeded in installing ubuntu from windows ?
<Catball> erm "Not sure what else"
<hexicode> kevix its unmounted and it is part of ubuntu
<MrCr4cK> hexicode Ubuntu
<hexicode> MrCr4cK yes with cap
<hexicode> MrCr4cK spent the whole day working on this problem
<carlesoriol> how can i hide vino-vnc tray icon in fesity?
<Catball> Feisty
<nir_ai_> hello, is there a viewer for HTML documentation (that does indexing, searching, etc...)?
<Catball> :)
<kevix> hexicode: there is not such thing as being part of uubuntu. a partition has no association to an OS.
<Catball> Not sure, I'm about to try using Linux with a GUI on top, (and belive me. It's darnd right scary.)
<Catball> Very scary.
* Catball shutters.
<Jaymz> Ayabara: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hexicode> MrCr4cK I dont think resizing is an option for my computer's hd =/
<Ayabara>  Jaymz, thanks
<Jaymz> anytime, Ayabara... i try..
<Jaymz> best i can do..
<multik> guys can you please help me with migrating Outlook pst file to Evolution.
<multik> I need your help
<Geoffrey2> ah, here we go, desktop is up and running, for the most part
<hexicode> MrCr4cK I think the only options I have is either to try with Ubuntus live cd or install debian first and reinstall Ubuntu after
<nir_ai_> no such tool?
<Jaymz> hexicode: installing debian before ubuntu shouldn't be necessary
<Jaymz> in fact, it isn't necessary
<MrCr4cK> hexicode yes i think too..but if i were you i try the first one..
<hexicode> jaymz hope thats true
<xukun_> can I set vlc as the default player in Feisty?
<hexicode> OK its worth a try
<Jaymz> xukun: i did exactly that in edgy.. don't see why it wouldn't be possible in feisty
<xukun_> Jaymz, it would be nice if you could tell how?
<Jaymz> i don't remember the exact procedure
<xukun_> I did googled around and found nothing yet
<Jaymz> it involved running... darn it..
<Jaymz> gconf-edit or something like that
<MenZa> Why do I get Permission Denied when I attempt to run ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com ?
<MenZa> 3
<Jaymz> xukun: gimme a minute, and i'll take you through it
<anthony_> Hi, will i tunes work with my ipod if i run it in xp in a virtual machine ? (im on ubuntu 6.10)
<multik> guys can you please help me with migrating outlook to evolution.
<Stormx2> MenZa: You might need sudo
<Jaymz> xukun: in a terminal, type "gonf-editor
<Jaymz> "
<MenZa> Stormx2: aaaah
<Jaymz> without the ""
<MenZa> thanks
<Jaymz> and on one line
<nikin> i built a .21 kernel for my pc it seems to run well, just my ndiwrapper does not
<imc_> Hi, fresh feisty install trying to apt-get java and getting "sun-java6-jdk: Depends: sun-java6-jre (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed' etc. I've activated multiverse but this errror won't clear
<kevix> Catball: contact  "Jude DaShiell" <jdashiel@shellworld.net>
<UnluckyMike> how can i figure out which device my printer is in /dev
<Jaymz> and then PM me, cuz there's too many other things going on in here
<jjohnson> hi i was woundering how do i change the defauld sounds in xubuntu
<kevix> UnluckyMike: if its a usb device, 'lsusb' may help
<UnluckyMike> thanks
<Stormx2> xukun_: Jaymz meant to say gconf-editor
<nothlit> !xubuntu | jjohnson
<ubotu> jjohnson: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Jaymz> i did indeed mean to say that
<Jaymz> pardon my beer..
<Jaymz> makes my fingers do weird things
<xukun_> Stormx2, yes thanks I found it but there is no vlc in there so I can choose it as the default
<kevix> Jaymz: \*/ ah beer.
<UnluckyMike> kevix: it is saying 'Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04a9:1718 Canon, Inc.' how can I use this to find the device?
<Stormx2> xukun_: What are you trying to do? make VLC the default app for a particular file type?
<kevix> UnluckyMike: well that is a good sign, that its found.
<Jaymz> stormx2: yeah
<Stormx2> UnluckyMike: bah not sure. Maybe crack open the printer wizard, select the device, and go to "advanced" or "manual" (I forget what its called) and look at the device in there
<Jaymz> i forget where that setting is
<zcat[1] > anyone know if there's a way to make orca keep talking when you run administrative apps?
<xukun_> Stormx2, I want to make vlc as the default player instead of ..
<Stormx2> Jaymz: Right click a file > open with. Select VLC. It will make it the default.
<Jaymz> that's much easier
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi all!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> sobebody know how to use scp???
<UnluckyMike> Stormx2: Canon mp600 has some wierd problems in ubuntu with cups drivers
<zcat[1] > cyber_brain_mfkg: man scp
<Jaymz> xukun: right click the file you want to open with VLC by default, click "properties"
<jjohnson> hi i was woundering how do i change the defauld sounds in xubuntu
<Jaymz> on the "open with" tab, pick VLC player or something similar
<Jaymz> and you should be good to go
<xukun_> thanks a lot I will try that
<zcat[1] > jjohnson: system > preferences > sound  and it's on the 'sounds' tab
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zcat[1] : i've read that but i need an example!how to copy files over ssh from my machine 2 my friends!
<jjohnson> doesnt exist in xubunto
<jjohnson> doesnt exist in xubuntu
<zcat[1] > cyber_brain_mfkg: "scp file.ext username@your.friends.machine:."   -- the '.' at the end means just use the same name and put the file in the current (home) directory..
<kevix> multik: the easyest way is to install thuderbird on window, import outlook email into thunderbird, then transfer the thunderbird mbox to unix.
<Stormx2> Jaymz: Bah I meant to direct my comment at xukun_, thanks for relaying
<Jaymz> Stormx2: anytime
<zcat[1] > cyber_brain_mfkg: it works much like ordinary 'cp' except either or both the source and target can have a username@host.name: in front so they's somewhere other than the current machine..
<Jaymz> you opened my eyes to something i knew already anyway
<Jaymz> sad as that is
<Jaymz> and i realize now that i'm too drunk to help anyone anyway
<Jaymz> so off i go
<Lhademmor> Anyone knows what programming language Ubuntu uses the most?
<aidan> Where can I find a .deb for 0.3.3 of GParted?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i run xubuntu , i search a majong game for it, anyone idea?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> zcat[1] : "host.name" can be IP address???
<evank> Lhademmor: most of the components are in C, but i think a lot of the ubuntu-specific stuff is python
<RedFoxy> hi all!
<Lhademmor> Ok
<Lhademmor> thanks
<zcat[1] > cyber_brain_mfkg: yes.
<Lhademmor> Also I've heard that Python should be "relatively" easy to learn?
<evank> more so than C ;-)
<bullgard4> Midnight Commander with an Englisch GUI. Menu Right > Info view: displays 3 timestamps of the selected file. What are their names?
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: python is a very nice language to learn. Do you know a programming language already?
<Terrasque> asm is easiest, provided you never plan to do anything useful with it :p
<evank> bullgard4: my guess would be mtime, atime, ctime (modification, access, creation)
<Stormx2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck <---- Learn that :D
<evank> bullgard4: the details are in the stat man page
<zcat[1] > Stormx2: or INTERCAL
<bullgard4> evank: I need it more exactly than a 'guess'.
* Stormx2 waits to be kicked.
<evank> bullgard4: well afaik those are the only time stamps associated with files
<bullgard4> evank: What is a 'stat man page'?
<Terrasque> Stormx2: bf is fun, true
<Lhademmor> Stormx2: Ehh... No unfortunately not. But I'll be studying to a "datamatiker" ("datamatician" - all-round code-geek) in half a year, so it would be nice to know a little beforehand
<jmg> bullgard4: man stat
<jmg> !man
<evank> bullgard4: man 2 stat
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<evank> the first man page is not relevant
<zcat[1] > at least bf is entirely logical.. intercal is more like COBOL..
<Terrasque> Stormx2: but http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/ook.html is much better
<jmg> lol
<zcat[1] > but actually worse, if that was possible.
<jmg> malbolge
<jmg> learn to code whitespace
<evank> bullgard4: you might need the manpages-dev package to read the section 2 manpage for it
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: You german?
<Lhademmor> Nope, Dane
<bullgard4> evank: I jmg: I'm afraid but you are not knowledgeable. I scrutinized 'man mc'. The requested info is not there written.
<snoopyau> Hi ....
<zcat[1] > jmg: I used to have some printouts of whitespace code, but I think they faded because there's nothing on them now...
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: Tell the germans for me to stop speaking german so i don't have to do an oral exam in exactly 1 hour.
<RedFoxy> boys, i've flollowed the istructions about bluetooth, now if i use konqueror to search my mobile i found it and i use it without troubles (i can't send a file from mobile directly but i can surf in it by konqueror and i can get it) but if i scan bluetooth service to search my headset i found it and konqueror show me it with a DVD icon... if i click on it konqueror ask me if i want save it but don't show me the headset services...
<RedFoxy> i think to have some troubles with audio devices... if i do btsco :headset_mac: then aplay -B 1000000 -D plughw:Headset /usr/share/skype/sound/call_ringout.wav i can only hear a "bip" (it mean connection active) but i don't hear the wave file... any ideas?
<netsilence> wola
<luddite> hey all
<luddite> how do you open a folder from launcher?
<Lhademmor> Lol, I pity you. I'll have my oral German exam in less than a month, too...
<luddite> in the command i typed cd /usr/
<luddite> but a error ocures
<luddite> occurs
<Lhademmor> Ich will versuchen
<tibbotson> hi, any way to turn off desktop effects from the command line? Just remembered that I can't VNC to my home comp when it's got them turned on.
<kevix> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zcat[1] > luddite: 'nautilus /usr/"
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: I don't even know what that means.
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: Mine in 5 parts, and I can do 2, at a push.
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: That guarantees me 12 of the 50 marks available.
<RedFoxy> no one can help me with bluetooth?
<bullgard4> evank: I requested an information about Midnight Commander and not about file or file system status.
<Lhademmor> Stormx2: I'm not really into American exam style
<Stormx2> RedFoxy: Try posting on ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: I'm english.
<RedFoxy> StoneNote: ok :|
<Lhademmor> Ah. Okay
<Stormx2> Lhademmor: Anyway, I'd best fit in another 10 minutes of revision before I leave for school.
<Lhademmor> Okay, good idea
<Lhademmor> Damn, I'm starting to like Gaim/Pimpkin. Smooth design, nice audio
<luddite> zcat - you rock thanks. what is nautilus - is that the file browser? (i thought it was called file-roller?)
<mrj> hey, how can i change language settings for a single user?
<archville> Hi, i've just installed Ubuntu Feisty and the console characters are pretty blurry,  Any tip to make them clearer ? (Native console, not Gnome-terminal)
<amarillion> mrj: every user can select their preferred language at login
<mjr> mrj, you can select a language when logging in
<mrj> when?
<mrj> i don see the possibility
<kaolti> hi all
<mrj> it just log ins
<kaolti> can anyone help me set up internet connection sharing please?
<lordbanshie> Hello all
<amarillion> mrj, you don't get asked for a password?
<mrj> iam
<luddite> mrj: bottom left is a icon at user entry page
<andy_> when I'm idling, xorg uses about 15% of CPU power, is that behaviour normal?
<amarillion> also, you have to install the languages that you want to have available
<Stormx2> archville: System > Preferences > Fonts
<luddite> andy - nope
<Axio> hello how can i do this at the startup of my computer : cd /home/machin/a then  ./xcalib s.icm thanks
<mrj> oh
<mrj> wait ill try :)
<luddite> mine uses basically nothing
<archville> Stormx2: I'm not talking about Gnome fonts, but terminal ones.
<Stormx2> Hmm
<Stormx2> No idea then.
<snoopyau> Anyone know of a program that runs on Ubuntu which is simular to DUMETER/NETMETER (Windows bandwidth speed monitors graphs) if its avail in a .run file that be great . Im new to linux and Ubuntu 704 seems very impressive once its up and running , gparted was a bit of a hassle
<andy_> luddite, hm, how could I check what exactly in X is using that much cpu power?
<andy_> I don't have beryl enabled or something
<luddite> andy at a terminal type ps auz
<kaolti> anyone knows how can i set up internet connection sharing on ubuntu?
<luddite> ps aux
<mrj> thanks :P
<luddite> mrj - np
<mrj> that was dumb
<andy_> luddite, ok, did that
<phy2> "top" is good for monitoring processes if it is there
<mrj> of me to not see that :P
<luddite> yes- but we cant all be perfect like the pope
<_3fg> How can I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 in a way that ensures that I don't accidentally upgrade to 7.04
<luddite> andy - you can see in the % column what is using what and child procs
<luddite> then just kill something ;-)
<anderson_17> can anyone help me with realplayer?
<andy_> /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 is using 16%
<niru> is there any difference between samba3.0.23 and samba 3.0.24-6
<anderson_17> can anyone help me with realplayer?
<_3fg> How can I upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 in a way that ensures that I don't accidentally upgrade to 7.04?
<andy_> what's the command again to check out the swap space?
<Dell-Net> anderson_17: what is your problem then ?
<snoopyau> phy2: bandwidth network monitor NOT CPU
<anderson_17> i installed the realplayer but firefox still asks for the plugin
<axbard> any one in here Know how to install Steam and  cs 1.6 with cedage?
<cafuego> snoopyau: ntop
<snoopyau> Is videodownloader and mediacontectivy addson avail for the linux firefox , try them . thats what i use on windows , along with real alt codec
<nikin> anderson_17: the player and the plugin are wo separate things
<_3fg> Any tools to play WMVs?
<magnetron> axbard: i would recommend Wine. For support on cedega, contact Transgaming.
<Dell-Net> anderson_17: try to reinstall it
<cafuego> _3fg: vlc, mplayer
<snoopyau> axbard: If you like cs you could try UrbanTerror a free standalone game based off q3 which is better then cs/css
<anderson_17> ok i'll try
<ashish_> any IPC like message queue, semaphor, do support callback
<_3fg> cafuego: any way to use those in a plugin?
<kaolti> can anoyne help me set internet connection sharing please?
<anderson_17> but where do i get the plugin?
<kaolti> anyone?
<kaolti> i need firestarter>?
<zaggynl> kaolti, firestarter is a nice gui for iptables
<zaggynl> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<snoopyau> Kaolti - you could check out m0n0 or smoothwall distro , they are designed to share the net , otherwise you could get a hardware modem/router device
<ashish_> any IPC like message queue, semaphor, do support callback , i want to write callback after i receive data
<snoopyau> anderson:   load firefox , then goto tools menu , then addons choice
<snoopyau> then click on get extensions
<snoopyau> and look for   adblock , videodownloader and mediacontectivy
<ashish_> any IPC like message queue, semaphor, do support callback , i want to write callback after i receive data
<aidan> anyone know where I can get a .deb for gparted-0.3.3
<kaolti> firestarter gives me an error that network device eth0 is not ready
<nikin> where are the kernel modules stored?
<yxairyggen> How do I open a closed screen-session?
<kraut> a closed one? ;)
<Flannel> yxairyggen: closed?  screen -rd
<kraut> you mean a detached one?! ;)
<Shin_Gouki> hello i have a gaim question! can gaim display how many "new mails" i have with an Yahoo account?
<cafuego> screen -A -R   (attach && resize)
<Flannel> yxairyggen: and actually, the -d isn't needed, but usually a good idea.
<rambo3> !info gparted gutsy
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<yxairyggen> There is no screen to be resumed.
<eck> yxairyggen: screen -ls
<majnoon> my update screwed up BIGTIME
<eck> yxairyggen: if it doesn't show anything you don't have any sessions
<yxairyggen> No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-myuser
<eck> there you go, there's nothing to resume
<yxairyggen> There is no screen to be detached.
<majnoon> it won't even "see" my other hard drives
<hetcam> hola
<majnoon> trying dpkg --configure -a
<hetcam> what
<yxairyggen> Should I do anything when I start the first screen?
<hetcam> dpkg
<Flannel> yxairyggen: -U is always a good choice
<eck> yxairyggen: if you want you can name the session with -S, but that's the only interesting startup option that wouldn't be set in your screenrc
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone ! i need help with gaim and my yahoo acount!
<yxairyggen> Flannel, It always say "There is no screen to be resumed."
<foug> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<kaolti> how can i open a root terminal
<kaolti> so i dont have to use sudo all the time
<eck> kaolti: sudo -i
<kaolti> thx
<majnoon> my update screwed up BIGTIME
<majnoon> trying dpkg --configure -a
<majnoon> it won't even "see" my other hard drives
<Flannel> yxairyggen: when you're first starting it up, you don't want anything resuming or detaching related.
<bailey> i'm using feisty only 3 of my partitions are showing on my gnome desktop and places -if i got
<Moe|Joe> hi
<albert_> i mounted an iso with sudo mount -o loop isoname.iso ... how do i unmount it?
<Moe|Joe> can anyone recommend a program for using my tv card in fiesty?
<eck> albert_: sudo umount /where/you/mounted/it
<albert_> ty
<Moe|Joe> does anyone use ubuntu for watching tv?
<nikin> hmm playing with the kernel is phun....
<kaolti> how can i set disable read only option on a file
<nikin> is there a way to recompile the kernel wich is suplied by ubuntu and make just one change in it?
<foug> Does anyone know how to get the side buttons on a Logitech MX 610 mouse working? I've tried the guide !mouse gives and it hasn't worked. And searching for guides on the mouse only returns ones for enabling the LED lights.
<eck> nikin: it's not hard, but you will have to recompile it
<foug> Right now my bottom side button acts as middle click, and the top side button acts as right click.
<hexicode> what If I found that my main ext3 partition is corrupt?
<nikin> eck: yesterday i built the .21 but a lot of modules which i deed are not in it... so if it moust it must
<kaolti> how can i allow read and write on read only file
<kaolti> from the terminal
<ajmorris_> what happened to feisty's partition table editor at install time?
<Hamm_sand> can someone help me
<Hamm_sand> i cannot write to my fat32 partition
<Hamm_sand> auto-mount
<nikin> i nned to turn off the CPU temperature feature... everything else should be the same
<ajmorris_> it used to be able to create and resize partitions but now can't
<Hamm_sand> i'm noobish
<eck> nikin: i would just copy over the ubuntu config and make changes from there
<eck> nikin: it should be in /boot
<hexicode> soemthings wrong with the partitions
<nikin> or if you can tell me wich module do i have to blacklist to sensors not to function is good to
<eck> nikin: you can also just blacklist modules from loading, which might be easier
<bcochofel> Hi, when I do "dpkg-reconfigure locales" why can't I get a answer to change the lang?
<ajmorris_> can gparted resize ntfs partitions?
<eck> ajmorris_: it can
<kritzstapf> how to configure the resolution of the xserver started by "gdmflexiserver -n"?
<hexicode> ajmorris it should be able to
<hexicode> ajmorris it only can if it isnt mounted
<kaolti> eck you know the commandto set -r -w -x options for a file?
<dragon> hey can ne1 tell me how to open a 32 bit console in a 64bit system?
<hexicode> ajmorris do the umounting and resizing in Ubuntus live cd
<eck> kaolti: chmod
<ajmorris_> ok, tks eck and hexicode, i got an error, but i will try again (it was unmounted)
<kaolti> thats it thx
<dragon> any1?
<hexicode> ajmorris_ I had same error because my partition kept on mounting itself
<ajmorris_> bcochofel, that only 'fixes'/installs them, not select which one to be active
<aidan> god dammit
<nikin> eck: can be that the module thermal is wich i have to blacklist?
<ajmorris_> hexicode, it was unmounted but i will try again.
<bcochofel> ajmorris_: ok, then how can I choose one?
<aidan> how do I get gparted-0.3.3 installed on ubuntu?
<ups_07> dd
<ups_07> hi
<Draconicus> brb
<eck> nikin: i'm not sure, but i wouldn't be surprised
<hexicode> What if a partition keeps mounting itself?
<l33tn00b> does anyone know ftp from the terminal? im looking for help with that
<hexicode> is it because it is corrupted?
<foug> Would anyone here like to help me getting my downloads working in irc?
<aidan> ./onfigure tells me I can't create executables?
<dragon> any1 know how to open a 32 bit konsole under a 64bit os?
<ajmorris_> chochofel, you got any GUI?
<eck> aidan: try first: apt-get build-dep gparted
<Hamm_sand> can anyone help me with not being able to write to my fat32 partition
<Hamm_sand> i am noobish
<aidan> eck: wrong version, I need the latest
<beanie> is it possible to get an email-notification with thunderbird like running win32?
<eck> l33tn00b: what specifically?
<aidan> eck: og
<eck> aidan: no, that just gets the build dependencies so you can compile it
<aidan> oh*
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: Open computer:/// in Nautilus
<Hamm_sand> menza: huh?
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: right click your partition and choose "Preferences" or "Settings" (whatever)
<aidan> eck: okay, wha's next?
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: Open your file manager, nautilus
<Hamm_sand> k
<MenZa> e.g. open your home folder
<eck> aidan: now do the ./configure thing
<ajmorris_> bchochofel, if you have some GUI, then go to system >> administration >> language support
<eck> aidan: from there you should be able to compile it
<MenZa> Then click the "Computer" button at the very top so you'll find yourself facing your various drivs
<MenZa> drives*
<nikin> eck: no luck
<Hamm_sand> ok
<bcochofel> ajmorris_: I use fluxbox and I want to change lang in the system
<aidan> eck: can I register it as a package?
<l33tn00b> eck: when i use mget (by typing 'mget *.doc' for example it asks if i want to tranfer each file one at a time. i was wondering if it had a switch to auto accept each one.
<kevix> ajmorris_: I have seen the gui 'language support'. do you know the command line way?
<Hamm_sand> k got it
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: Right click your partition, choose Preferences. Then choose the "Permission" tab and do "Read only" :)
<hexicode> Whats wrong with Ubuntus ext3 partition?
<eck> aidan: to do that would be quite a bit of work. i recommend you just install it to /usr/local
<aidan> eck: ta
<majnoon> tried upgrade and it screwed up big time
<majnoon> no x and it no see my other hard drives
<eck> l33tn00b: i think you might have to use another cli client (e.g. lftp)
<Hamm_sand> i don't have that option
<Hamm_sand> "read only"
<defile> or ftp -y site
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: oh?
<seshomaru123> im running the command 'dumpkeys' but the output is too long, how do i make it allow me to browse the whole output?
<MenZa> Then what do you have?
<Hamm_sand> do i need to be in root?
<defile> er ftp -i
<eck> seshomaru123: redirect it to a file or run it in a screen session
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: You shouldn't
<Hamm_sand> hmm
<MenZa> Hamm_sand: what options do you have?
<Hamm_sand> let me try one thing brb
<seshomaru123> eck , whats a screen session?
<eck> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<defile> l33tn00b, ftp -i site
<defile> then mget shouldn't bother you anymore
<seshomaru123> eck =thanks , how do i direct it to a file?
<eck> seshomaru123: screen will let you scroll back through the text buffer, even if you are on a virtual terminal
<hexicode> why can I unmount Ubuntu's ext3 partition!
<eck> seshomaru123: dumpkeys > foo.txt
<l33tn00b> defile: i'll try that now, thanks.
<defile> np
<eck> seshomaru123: all the output will go to the file foo.txt
<dragon> any1 know how to open a 32 bit terminal under a 64bit os?
<eck> seshomaru123: or you can do dumpkeys | less
<mjr> dragon, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot to set stuff like that up
<seshomaru123> eck -  thanks, however i belive there was a way to make it pause after every screen (in MSdos you add /w)
<eck> seshomaru123: that is probably better than redirecting it
<Raioneru> hello
<CompuChip> Hello.
<eck> seshomaru123: that would be dumpkeys | more, but dumpkeys | less is better
<seshomaru123> eck - thanks
<CompuChip> In some input fields there is this Input Method option to switch to e.g. Cyrillic phonetic keyboard. But it's not in some programs like Firefox and AMSN, which have custom context menus. How do I input Cyrillic text there without copy/pasting?
<nikin> eck: the other thing that i see, is that if i start the kernel(recovery) it is working.. and on boot i get a "setting sensors limits  [fail] "
<seshomaru123> eck - | less is what i wanted ! thanks
<eck> nikin: do you have lmsensors installed?
<NoEvidenZ> In xchat, I just very stupidly clicked View>Menubar. Now I don't have one. How can I get it back?
<hexicode> I think Im wasting too much time on Ubuntu
<NoEvidenZ> Oh, never mind.
<nikin> yes
<eck> nikin: try just disabling it
<pihus> ctrl+f9
<nikin> eck: what is the right way to do that?
<eck> nikin: it's installed as an initscript right?
<kevix> CompuChip: some programs that use the gnome input method have this. firefox and console apps have differnt ways.
<nikin> yes
<eck> nikin: download the sysv-rc-conf package
<eck> nikin: then run that command with sudo
<Drasmer> need help, my wireless ethernet isn't showing up at all.. It's a broadcom 9 series
<Drasmer> using fiesty fawn
<theTrav> hello, what is the name of the X development headers package for fiesty?
<nikin> eck: just a sec.. i have to rebbot for that
<thesmiler> how do I enable WMV playback for VLC in Ubuntu 6.06? I have audio, no video
<hexicode> What if the ext3 partition keeps mounting itself?  Does that mean it is corrupted?
<eck> theTrav: there are a bunch of them, your best bet is to apt-get build-dep a package that you know requires a lot of them to build
<thesmiler> VLC version is 0.8.6a
<Drasmer> eck, do you know much about getting a broadcom wireless card working on fiesty fawn?
<theTrav> hmm, I'm trying to install a perl module so I can get my webremote for Armok going
<kevix> theTrav: all developemtn packages end in -dev, so IIRC its xorg-dev
<eck> Drasmer: no, i don't have one
<theTrav> thanks kevix
<CompuChip> kevix: is there a neat way to solve this? Like the Windows shortcut to switch keyboard languages with Alt + Shift?
<thesmiler> hexicode, that doesn't mean anything bad, just means the hard drive is listed in /etc/fstab
<hexicode> thesmiler so what should I do?
<thesmiler> well do you want it to stop mounting during startup?
<theTrav> ouch, that's going to take a while to download on a 64k account :/
<hexicode> thesmiler there is no such dir
<thesmiler> it's a file
<thesmiler> type "cat /etc/fstab"
<kevix> CompuChip: there are settings to enable english/russian keyboard input with shift-space in xorg.conf.
<ajmorris_> hexicode, i have gone and tried, but still won't resize, it just says an error occurred when trying to resize. This is in feisty, i have never used the feisty resize, what happened to the resize partition editor through the install not gparted on the live cd that was in previous versions? (i really want to get this resized as i finally convince my friend to use linux and he still wants to keep windows)
<hexicode> ajmorris I guess its just a problem in Ubuntu then
<kevix> CompuChip: do you have a russian keyboard?
<thesmiler> come on people, what's the package I need to play wmv's in VLC?
<jlilly> what would cause kmix not to list any mixers? I'm trying to get my SoundMAX onboard audio device to work in Kubuntu
<ajmorris_> damn...
<hexicode> ajmorris I guess it was my wrong to uninstall windows.  Gotta buy a new copy =/
<ajmorris_> hexicode, i don't have windows either.
<kevix> thesmiler: it sounds like you need non-free codecs.
<thesmiler> sweet, thanks
<ajmorris_> hexicode, do you know the command line way to resize a partition?
<CompuChip> kevix: no. I just want to input Cyrillic text from time to time. But I don't have Cyrillic keyboard, so I'd rather have it phonetic. Otherwise I can't find anything without trial&error :)
<hexicode> ajmorris only to add partitions =/
<thesmiler> kevix, what does non-free mean, anyway? I got a non-free version of rar earlier, but i didn't have to pay for it
<Drasmer> if i can't get a wireless interface to register at all with my system, is there any way i might be able to fix it myself?
<chowmeined> I have concerns
<jlilly> thesmiler: non-free as in freedom, I believe.
<ajmorris_> hexicode, dammit, this means i can't install ubuntu on his bo
<ajmorris_> *box
<hexicode> ajmorris you should try other linux distros jsut as good
<thesmiler> as in it's not open source, or something?
<nikin> eck: no  luck
<kbrooks> huh
<nikin> i disabled it
<kbrooks> thesmiler, open source is a different term
<thesmiler> wait
<thesmiler> ajmorris_
<jlilly> thesmiler: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/6086-anyway-play-wmv-linux.html   --that might help
<ajmorris_> hexicode, he wants ubuntu as he heard how user friendly it is
<kevix> thesmiler: in the gnu/linux world, free can mean gratis as in no cost, or libre as in freedom. the wmv are patented, so not free. that is why we made ogg file format.
<ajmorris_> thesmiler, ?
<nikin> but again my sytem gts haltes couse its temperature is 16000C :D::D:D
<Drasmer> if i can't get a wireless interface to register at all with my system, is there any way i might be able to fix it myself?
<CompuChip> thesmiler http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_as_in_beer - I think
<kbrooks> thesmiler, non-free means that it cannot be easily changed to fix future problems, redistributed, etc.
<ajmorris_> Drasmer, do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<thesmiler> okayyyyy. aj, you can resize through the command line
<kbrooks> kevix, there is free as in no cost and free as in freedom
<Drasmer> ajmorris pretty sure that came with 7.04 FF, but i'll check
<Hamm_sand> i'm bakc
<eck> nikin: you disabled it at all of the runlevels?
<kbrooks> kevix, patents do not necessarily mean non-freeness
<Hamm_sand> still not working  :'(
<chowmeined> so
<chowmeined> what happened with 7.04?
<nikin> eck: it was only at runlevel S , and there i disabled it
<Hamm_sand> i cannot write to my fat32 partition, ...... anyone help?
<ajmorris_> thesmiler, what are the commands?
<chowmeined> Was there a shortage of testers?
<kbrooks> kevix, for example, redhat wants to patent drm so that no one else can use it at all.
<YNWA> hi - how do I create a file/folder from terminal? thanks
<hexicode> chowmeined there always it
<hexicode> chowmeined is =D
<defile> YNWA, mkdir
<SlimeyPete> Hamm_sand: at a guess, the directory into which it is mounted is not owned by you and you do not have permission to write to it
<mikl> argh, somethings wrong with my input devices - it seems that it acts like the "Super" key is always pressed - I have to hold down Ctrl to get regular clicks
<eck> nikin: i would try to find out what specific module the chipset you have is using and just blacklist that
<defile> mkdir dirname
<YNWA> defile: thanks :)
<chowmeined> I am just a little worried
<tim167> how do I convert an *.AVI to a *.OGG ?
<jlilly> kbrooks: seriously? patent drm? Isn't that a hoot!
<thesmiler> well, there's a program called fdisk that'll probably do it
<Hamm_sand> hmmm
<Lightenix> hi, can anyone tell me where to put *.so files ?
<YNWA> !fat32 | Hamm_sand
<defile> YNWA, np
<ubotu> Hamm_sand: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hexicode> thesmiler fdisk can resize?
<nikin> eck: it is blacklisted couse a bug of HPnx6000
<kbrooks> jlilly, i'm very serious.
<nikin> by default
<Hamm_sand> so what is the default auto mount directory
<thesmiler> probably
<Hamm_sand> mnt ?
<chowmeined> I don't want people to come try ubuntu with all the attention is been getting in the media.. and then decide that they dont like it.. I mean, I don't want ubuntu to get a bad reputation
<thesmiler> fdisk can do a lot
<ajmorris_> thesmiler, actually nvm, i will resize in windows then install ubuntu on the unpartitioned space
<ajmorris_> tks
<SlimeyPete> Hamm_sand: /media I think
<eck> Lightenix: somewhere in your ld path
<hexicode> thesmiler I only see the add option =/
<jlilly> kbrooks: reminds me of the old april fools headline "Microsoft to patent 1's and 0's"
<Hamm_sand> ahh ty
<Hamm_sand> .......
<defile> Lightenix, pick a dir in /etc/ld.so.conf
<kevix> kbrooks: like on dvds and apple itunes and the dmca ?
<Drasmer> ajmorris , it didn't come with it, so i installed it via synaptic... what now?
<eck> Lightenix: the environment variable is LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Lightenix> mmm oki
<kbrooks> jlilly, i am fully, 100% completely serious. this is not an april fools joke
<defile> Lightenix, then 'sudo ldconfig'
<tim167> i need help converting avi to ogg
<kritzstapf> how to make wpa work with a belkin wireless g usb network adapter?
<Drasmer> ajmorris_, it didn't come with it, so i installed it via synaptic... what now?
<Hamm_sand> can i log into root from my user ?
<chowmeined> tim167: take a look at ffmpeg2theora
<kbrooks> kevix, redehat will not license the patent any further... this is a so-called defensive patent.
<jlilly> kbrooks: I believe it. Humorous though.
<YNWA> Hamm_sand: log into root from terminal
<SlimeyPete> Hamm_sand: yup. Run "sudo su"... or just use sudo to do everything.
<dxdemetriou> why I can't execute programs on Feisty when the partition is mounted with the Gnome's mount?
<nikin> eck: ty for your help... i have to go, and work a little bit :D i fall back to .17 for that time
<kevix> kbrooks: ibm has 1000s of such things.
<CompuChip> dxdemetriou, have you mounted with option exec ?
<defile> dxdemetriou, is it mounted noexec?
<tim167> chowmeined, ok, but isnt that mpeg to ogg then ?
<kbrooks> kevix, yeah?
<kbrooks> kevix, i'd like one example.
<chowmeined> tim167: the ffmpeg library can read a ton of media formats
<dxdemetriou> CompuChip, defile, this is when I mount with the right click even on usb external devices
<CompuChip> SlimeyPete, sudo -i also works
<tim167> chowmeined, i see, so i just have to install it and it will show up in Kino for example ?, i'll try that thanks!
<dxdemetriou> CompuChip, defile, the manual way works ok
<kevix> kbrooks: there all all kinds of companys that have amassed patents just to use them against other businesses.
<eck> kbrooks: have you heard of OIN?
<eck> kbrooks: http://www.openinventionnetwork.com/about_members.php
<chowmeined> tim167: oh no um
<kevix> eck: I was just goin to mention that.
<chowmeined> tim167: kino doesnt do that
<kbrooks> kevix, this isn't that type of paatent, by the way
<CompuChip> dxdemetriou, if you type "mount" in a terminal, does it say "noexec" in the part between brackets for the device you mounted
<chowmeined> tim167: ffmpeg2theora is a command line program
<Hamm_sand> how do i log into root (sry for noobish ignorance)
<Hamm_sand> in terminal
<kevix> kbrooks: like patent leather, perhaps?
<YNWA> hamm_sand: su
<YNWA> and input password
<chowmeined> tim167: you just type... ffmpeg2theora something.avi and something.ogg will be created
<Stonekeeper> hello! Anyone use network manager for VPN?
<YNWA> (the sudo password, not your user)
<Hamm_sand> ty
<eevar2> could someone point me to a working url for installing acrobat reader? - 'acroread' doesn't seem to appear in my apt/sources.list
<kbrooks> kevix, this is patent leather, yes
<CompuChip> !root > Hamm_sand
<tim167> chowmeined, ok, cool I'll try it out
<eevar2> url being howto
<nikin_away> Hamm_sand: root login is diabled.. login as user then do     sudo -i
<Stonekeeper> anyone use network-manager for VPN?
<kbrooks> kevix, redhat's patent promise: "Subject to any qualifications or limitations stated herein, to the extent any party exercises a Patent Right with respect to Open Source/Free Software which reads on any claim of any patent held by Red Hat, Red Hat agrees to refrain from enforcing the infringed patent against such party for such exercise ("Our Promise"). Our Promise does not extend to any software which is not Open Source/Free Software, a
<kbrooks> nd any party exercising a Patent Right with respect to non-Open Source/Free Software which reads on any claims of any patent held by Red Hat must obtain a license for the exercise of such rights from Red Hat."
<kevix> eevar2: does evince or xpdf not work ok.
<CompuChip> !root > CompuChip
<CompuChip> Did that work?
<dxdemetriou> CompuChip, can I fix the pmount (if I am correct) for this?
<YNWA> defile: what about deleting a directory? and also creating a, say, text file? Thanks
<defile> YNWA, touch filename
<defile> will just create a blank file
<dxdemetriou> CompuChip, the right click is noexec, but the manual way only shows rw
<chowmeined> 
<l33tn00b> eck: defile: i finally found out how. type 'prompt' at the ftp> prompt to switch between interactive and non-interactive modes.
<defile> rm -fr dirname
<YNWA> defile: touch is the command for deleting/creating?
<YNWA> mkdir only does directory...
<eevar2> hmm.. how does xpdf compare to evince and acrobat?
<eck> eevar2: evince is evolved from xpdf
<defile> YNWA, touch will just create a blank normal file
<YNWA> oh - thanks :)
<defile> you can then make it whatever you wish
<CompuChip> dxdemetriou, I don't know pmount, but according to the man-page it should work if you give it the -e option
<eck> eevar2: xpdf is old and crusty, poppler is the improved library based on its code, and evince and kpdf both use poppler
<foug> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<defile> rm -r dirname (this will delete a directory)
<kevix> eevar2: you can try them . they are free software. if they dont work, they you may need adobe's.
<Hamm_sand> hmm
<CompuChip> kevix, sorry I can't find the Cyrillic option in xorg.conf
<Hamm_sand> i'm am unable to change permissions on my jmounts
<Hamm_sand> it says they belong to root
<Hamm_sand> and are greyed out
<emiel_> hi there, can anyone tell me why the display on my i915 isn't working with 1280x800, while the bios is correctly 'hacked' (using 915resolution), but the xorg logs keep saying Not using mode "1280x800" (mode clock too high)
<jlilly> what would cause kmix not to list any mixers? I'm trying to get my SoundMAX onboard audio device to work in Kubuntu (or: How do I fix my sound?)
<_3fg> Is there a quick way to switch from GNOME to KDE?
<kevix> CompuChip: I think you need to use scim and then select russian.
<YNWA> hamm_sand: use terminal. GUI doesn't work for root I don't think
<dxdemetriou> CompuChip, for the internal partitions is ok to do it manual. for the usb is the problem because I must umount and remount it manually if I have to exec something
<CompuChip> eevar2, I tried them all and I prefer evince, acroread is second choice.
<Hamm_sand> i don't know what to do
<chowmeined> I was making a document in openoffice with chinese characters and when i saved it.. and then opened it at a later time... open office said it was corrupted and it wouldnt open anymore
<kevix> _3fg: like 'apt-get install kde kdm' ?
<_3fg> I mean make a permanent switch without having to download a kubuntu ISO
<Hamm_sand> how to i set permissions in terminal
<_3fg> k :)
<CompuChip> dxdemetriou, can't you put the USB device in /etc/fstab with options exec,user ?
<kevix> _3fg: of the synaptic equivilant ?
<eck> Hamm_sand: what filesystem?
<larson9999> is it just me or does ff seem a bit unstable these days?
<defile> YNWA, be careful with rm -r, there is no undelete if you fat finger
<Hamm_sand> fat32
<eck> Hamm_sand: you have to set the permissions at mount time
<YNWA> defile: rm -r?
<pdaX> has there been a kernel fix for the issue preventing the feisty 2.6.20-server kernel from booting under Parallels virtualization?
<Hamm_sand> i'm just using the default install
<eck> Hamm_sand: i forget what the syntax for fat32 is, it's documented in the man page
<chowmeined> what do I do? This document is important
<YNWA> oh remove
<YNWA> :P
<eck> chowmeined: what file format did you save it as?
<defile> YNWA, that is the command to remove a directory, it means remove -recursively
<chowmeined> eck: odf
<dxdemetriou> CompuChip, I'll try, but I think is better to can configure the gnome's mount or pmount or whatever for that. Thanks
<YNWA> defile: I might just delete my "windows" folder... :-P
<kevix> CompuChip: this may help: http://www.physik.fu-berlin.de/en/zedv/support/scim/
<chowmeined> eck: er well I think the one it was was um, odt
<defile> it will delete a directory even if it has files and directories in it
<Lightenix> thanks
<Hamm_sand> damn
<larson9999> defile seems most of us have to learn that lesson first hand.  good times!
<Hamm_sand> this is the only problem i'm having
<CompuChip> kevix: thanks
<Hamm_sand> i can't download anything because i can't write to my large partition
<eck> chowmeined: odf is some sort of gzipped xml, there should be a way to uncompress it and at least get the text out of the xml if oo.o completely refuses to read it
<Hamm_sand> i cannot figure out why
<eck> chowmeined: you might also see if something like abiword will open it
<chowmeined> eck: huh?
<eck> chowmeined: first try abiword ;-)
<chowmeined> eck: oh i see theres um
<YNWA> Hamm_sand: hmmm... I don't think I can help much there. I got NTFS and it seems to work with a thing called "NTFS configuration tool"
<chowmeined> eck: a bunch of files in here.. I opened it with archive manager
<PlH> hey.. my pkg-config says i have glib-2.0 v. 2.0.7 installed but i know i have insalled 2.12.11 .. how do i fix this problem so pkg-config gets it ?
<Hamm_sand> k
<eck> chowmeined: so the files in the archive should be stored in plain text in some sort of xml format. if you open them with a text editor you ought to be able to find your document and at least extract the text from it
<defile> larson9999, we let some of our new people run 'rm -fr /' in our lab on a box we were about to reimage, just so they could see first hand what happens
<chowmeined> eck: um
<chowmeined> eck: its a bunch of nonsense
<bony> i am using ubuntu dapper drake and did update or upgrade it since last 1 year or so. suddenly the lock screen is not working
<chowmeined> eck: I mean its all xml
<bony> when i click the lock screen menu option in the gnome menu nothing happens
<larson9999> defile i think that's worthwhile
<chowmeined> eck: Why couldn't openoffice just.. you know.. not mess it up?
<cmihai> I need to know if this is a known bug in Ubuntu or something I've just encountered:  after a fresh install of Ubuntu Feisty (i386, desktop) it does a fsck (file system not checked for 42345 days, forced), finds errors, fixes them and reboots.
<humbolto> what is the status of pulseaudio in feisty? is it the default already?
<cmihai> Does this _every_ new install.
<kevix> chowmeined: apt-get show o3read
<foug> does anyone use a Logitech MX 610?
<skar> hi, i've had problems installing feisty 64bit on my C2D due to ide chipset not detected, so i booted suse, mounted the squashfs live chroot into a partition, setup grub and gave a root pass + user too, now gdm starts, i login and it stops with X and a small white rectangle, guess gnome session isn't starting
<afief> How do I setup my linux box to be a gateway?
<cmihai> And no, it's not a disk issue (I did a full surface check, it's perfect)
<cmihai> And SMART also says it's perfect.
<skar> any one know how to enable gnome-session ?!?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i want to install mahjong for linux under ubuntu , whats the apt commadn for that?
<tim167> i cant connect to internet, the wired connection is set to dhcp, DNS fields are empty, HOSTS field is empty, do i have to put something there ?
<foug> I've having trouble setting up my side mouse buttons. One of them mirrors Middle Click, and the other mirrors Right Click. How can I turn the buttons on so they do other things?
<stefg> cmihai: i remember vaguely having a bug report seen about this... search launchpad
<defile> larson9999, nowdays thanks to cron, bootp and a NAS, it takes about 20 minutes to fix :D
<kevix> Shin_Gouki: apt-cache search mahjong
<cmihai> stefg, I did, but couldn't find anything. Oh well, I'll search again.
<Shin_Gouki> thx kevix!
<CompuChip> Shin_Gouki: it's in gnome-games which is probably installed by default if you use GNOME
<CompuChip> Otherwise install kmahjongg
<larson9999> defile: yeah, fixing isn't the problem.  losing the data could be.
<Magilla> Wow. Fiesty is so much more responsive than 6.10 :D
<Magilla> much nicer to use
<cmihai> stefg, curse my google-foo. Yeah, it's there.
<cmihai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/95896
<stefg> :-)
<lars> hello .... channel for germany help ?
<tim167> can someone help me configure my internet connection ?
<CompuChip> skar: what do you mean exactly? You did the server install and now your want to install a desktop?
<kevix> Shin_Gouki: if so, it would be under the 'games' menu
<larson9999> hmmm, maybe my ff woes were caused by my not using the ubuntu version.  crossing fingers.
<preaction> !de | lars
<ubotu> lars: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<YNWA> does anyone's Desktop Effects enabled window 'twitch' when un-maximised?
<CheshireViking> !de > lars
<Shin_Gouki> kevix im with xubuntu
<lars> thx :)
<cmihai> And it's not a timestamp issue. Oh well, I guess it's still better to know it's an Ubuntu issue and not something wrong with my install / disk.
<YNWA> it's sort of having a seizure... :'(
<stefg> cmihai: reiserfs?
<kevix> Shin_Gouki: Im using xubuntu also but I had ubuntu first. go you can install gnome-games or xmahjongg
<cmihai> Ugh, hell no. ext3
<larson9999> Magilla: in my experience, new versions are usually snappier in linux.  funny, in winders seems to be the opposite.
<skar> CompuChip: well feisty 64 bit desktop cd won't boot because it doesn't detect the jmicron ide chip, so i installed suse 64 bit(which supports this chip), then mounted feisty iso, then mounted the squashfs containing the live cd's chroot, then copied this chroot to a partition, chrooted into this partition, setup root,user pass
<CompuChip> Oh by the way, when booting it always reports "Last write time of superblock in the future: FIXED". This doesn't seem harmful, but it isn't normal I suppose.
<Shin_Gouki> kevix i will try gnome games thx!!
<Magilla> larson9999: it's a nice change
<Magilla> :D
<defile> larson9999, we write incremental updates to the NAS, part of the reimaging runs a script to also suck down the stuff backed up
<stefg> cmihai: no, i asked if it's an option for you to use reiserfs....
<skar> CompuChip: now it boots but once gdm logs in, it doesn't start gnome, maybe some setting done by the install program on the live  cd is missing here
<cmihai> stefg, what does that have to do with anything? Besides, I trust reiserfs just about as much as the police trust Resier :P
<defile> *sigh* anyhow, time to get ready for the salt mines
<kevix> skar: did you 'apt-get install gnome gdm'  that should give you everything.
<kaolti> is there any way to see invisible yahoo contacts on ubuntu?
<kaolti> like buddyspy for windows
<CompuChip> lol @ GuHHH quit message - someone wasn't happy :)
<defile> Bantroth, Boun Giorno
<skar> kevix: the chroot already had gnome and gdm, i can see the gnome and gdm programs now
<stefg> hehe... reiserfs 3.6 is just fine for me. would be a workaround, because it doesn't happen with fsck.reiserfs
<skar> just that after the user/pass entry in the X, it doesn't run gnome session or something
<kevix> skar: you are installing in a chroot ?
<cmihai> stefg, probably different fsck enforce rules. But unless it's a bug, it doesn't seem critical.
<skar> kevix: nope its in  a partition already
<larson9999> cmihai: i haven't kept up.  what did they find?  she boot windows one too many times and he had to make her pay?
<cmihai> stefg, my guess is it sets the fsck create date using local time instead of GTM
<stefg> cmihai: exactly
<cmihai> larson9999, apart from "went medieval on her ass with a shovel" not much
<kevix> skar: maybe you have something that overrides the defaults like .xsession or similar.
<CompuChip> skar: what happens then? You get thrown back to the login screen? Does it give a message that the X-session lasted too short? What is "nothing happens"?
<larson9999> cmihai: i think he had a crash on linux and she said, "i thought linux never crashed."
<hexicode> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<lampyris> hello
<CompuChip> skar: checked the X-session logs?
<CompuChip> Hello lampyris
<cmihai> larson9999, doesn't really matter, but I guess that's the end of reiserfs development.
<lampyris> i'd like to install ubuntu gtk theme on debian, but it doesn't works... :(
<mrcreativity> how do i restore beryl manager to default settings please
<skar> kevix,CompuChip: well i get gdm login screen, i enter user/pass, it logs in, then i get a mouse cursor, then it stands still, doesn't start gnome there
<afief> How do I setup my linux box to be a gateway?
<erUSUL> !firestarter | afief
<ubotu> afief: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mrcreativity> how do i restore beryl manager to default settings please
<larson9999> cmihai: the jokes write themselves: last words were, "oh, yeah? well fsck THIS!"
<stefg> !beryl | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mrcreativity> thank you
<cmihai> Quite. Well, reboot time.
<Dell-Net> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<skar> kevix,CompuChip: i think i've found out, dbus etc services weren't started, so thats it, its working now :)
<lampyris> do you know how i can install ubuntu gtk theme on debian?
<skar> kevix,CompuChip: thanks for the pointers :)
<kevix> skar: have fun!
<ElllisD> could someone give me a hand w/ this? The bottom of my tty's are below the visible area of the screen by about 6 lines.
<benj1> hey everyone i'm having some problems. I set up Ubuntu feisty over the weekend and everything was going sweet till i decided that i wanted to shorten my username for my normal account. So i changed the username of the account using the System>Administration>Users & Groups menu option. I then restarted my PC and due to my home folder being named different to my username it ... for want of a better word ... jiggered up. I then came in here 
<[delta] > ElllisD: Change your monitor's settings
<jlilly> doh! misspelled something in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  :( :( :(
<jlilly> let's try this again....
<emiel_> benj1: home folder is independent from username
<emiel_> at least, should be :)
<[delta] > EllisD: w/ the buttons at the bottom
<majnoon> when did linux change hdd1 to sdc1 and etc ??
<emiel_> benj1: what is going wrong?
<stefg> ElllisD: have you passed something like vga=5 as boot parameters ? Might give trouble with the frambuffer used for usplash
<[delta] > majnoon: s* = SCSI / SATA
<emiel_> depends on driver
<majnoon> i have ide
<[delta] > majnoon: h* = old skool IDE
<emiel_> my driver somehow emulates scsi, even though i have IDE
<majnoon> i THINK
<benj1> emiel_: then ehy when i changed the username i was getting errors about not having privs and not being able to access the home folder
<stefg> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<riffic> http://digg.com/software/Pidgin_IM_The_Final_Beta wow cool
<LookTJ|Taylor> Hi, I would like to do a network boot on my ibm to install ubuntu. What things do I need and how to do it?
<benj1> basically i was hoping to create another administrator profile so that i could access the users and groups thing and set it all the way it was
<stefg> !install | LookTJ|Taylor
<ubotu> LookTJ|Taylor: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<[delta] > LookTJ|Taylor: see the wiki. i'll give you a URL in a moment
<emiel_> stefg: ah, explains :)
<ElllisD> stefg: The only thing I changed out of the ordinary w/ the framebuffer was I chose 14 rather than 16 fb fontsize- where can I change fb settings? X is fine
<LookTJ|Taylor> stefg, [delta] : ok thanks
<stefg> ElllisD: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<ElllisD> [delta] : if i adjust the monitor, it'll go above as well as below the screen- and X would be off, too.
<[delta] > many ways of installing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation / for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<benj1> is there a way you can do this using xterm... i have managed to get into the root user but not sure on the xterm command to create an administrator profile
<tbuss> need help with a strange evolution problem. My inbox states: Inbox(24) but when I click on the Inbox folder, no messages are avail.
<ElllisD> stefg: ty
<jrib> benj1: any user in the "admin" group can sudo
<[delta] > EllisD: then adjust the height of the viewable area :D
<majnoon> so it emulating scsi now ??
<benj1> ok so how do i change a profile's group. The only profile i can use isnt an administrator profile. I cant change the users/groups on this profile
<[delta] > majnoon: what kind of connector are you using for the drive that starts with s*? SATA+SCSI = s* / old IDE = h*
<[delta] > USB = s* too
<jrib> benj1: what do you mean by "profile"?  What exactly are you doing?
<majnoon> it give me all "s" used the "s" dev links and it work ok
<majnoon> 3 lines coming up
<majnoon> /dev/sdb1             9.4G  2.5G  6.5G  28% /mnt/hdb1
<majnoon> /dev/sdc1              29G   22G  5.9G  79% /mnt/hdd1
<majnoon> /dev/sdc4              46G   36G  9.8G  79% /mnt/hdd4
<LookTJ|Taylor> brb gparted
<majnoon> from df
<benj1> ok theres 3 profiles (usernames) on this system 1) root 2)Ben (Original user set up on install - Has Admin privs but is jiggered and cant get more than xterm) and 3) reynastus (user set up this morning using the GRUB recovery console, this account does not have admin privs)... What i want to do is move my 3)Reynastus account to the Admin group but only have xterm to do so as I cant log on to Root using GUI.
<erUSUL> !paste > majnoon
<majnoon> i DO like cdrom being dev/scd though
<rdesh> hi
<majnoon> ok sorry
<[delta] > benj1: you can use users-admin for all user management. sudo users-admin. then click >add user< , enter info, go to >user privileges< and enable >administer the system< then click OK
<jrib> benj1: sudo adduser reynastus admin
<majnoon> [delta] , you see those lines from df -h ??
<jrib> benj1: and you could user recovery mode to do this too if Ben is borked
<[delta] > majnoon: yes
<majnoon> no have scsi
<[delta] > and also no SATA?
<[delta] > or USB
<majnoon> sata like ide ??
<ElllisD> stefg: I added vga= to menu.lst & that did it. ty again
<majnoon> could be SATA they LOOK like ide ??
<[delta] > majnoon: yes. so not old-skool slow parallel IDE, but new SATA
<benj1> Thanks Heaps Delta ... mucho appreciated. Will log and try it out thanks heaps once again
<majnoon> that could be ,did edgy read them as ide ??
<[delta] > majnoon: nope, i believe there is some difference in how the connectors look. anyone?
<[delta] > majnoon: your drives were called hd* in edgy?
<majnoon> yup
<geirola> hey..where can I get help on getting tv-out to work? I use Debian 4.0 and I have a xfx Geforce 6800GS card..
<[delta] > majnoon: well, that's strange. googling on that
<jrib> geirola: #debian for debian help
<majnoon> if i have better drives then i thought then me no complain
<benj1> It worked thanks heaps Delta you really are a god send
<[delta] > majnoon: here, i found it
<Vulturo> hi
<[delta] > majnoon: quote from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422336 "This is a change in the recent kernel 2.6.19. The old IDE driver is being deprecated slowly, the new driver for SATA disk (which identifies disk as sd*) is the future standard."
<majnoon> ok then they emulating the sata for ide
<geirola> jrib: i've tried there, but noone answers..and since it's probably the same for ubuntu i thought i'd ask here
<[delta] > majnoon: think so
<majnoon> sorta like cdrecord did for ide cd burners
<omarion> does anyone know some *good* children games like "supertux" and "tuxracer"?
<jrib> geirola: there are some instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com (search for nvidia tvout), it's easy to just use "nvidia-settings" too
<majnoon> cdrecord originally for scsi drives
<jaguarandi> omarion, frozen-bubble
<[delta] > maybe, i don't know much about that. this is as far a my knowledge goes :D
<[delta] > omarion, patato man or something
<majnoon> now how do i check to see if update did everything sorta right ??
<[delta] > omarion, tuxpaint
<omarion> well, im looking for some simple 3d games
<[delta] > majnoon, if you don't have any problems
<yyy> hi
<majnoon> me had LOTSA problems
<[delta] > majnoon: me too, broken packages, beryl dead, many more :D
<saaaaf> Can someone help me with a display issue? I just got ubuntu, and I can't get my screen resolution to go above 1024 x 768 (And then it has to be at 56 Hz refresh rate).
<jrib> !fixres > saaaaf (see the private message from ubotu)
<majnoon> though it LOOKS like i have it fixed
<Ingumsky> Hi! How can I upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 without fast Internet connection? Is it possible if I have 7.04 Live CD only?
<jrib> Ingumsky: you can only upgrade with a CD if it is the alternate CD
<jrib> !upgrade > Ingumsky (see the private message from ubotu)
<mez_> After just rebooting Feisty, X Color depth seems way low. Any idea why? What to check?
<jrib> mez_: xdpyinfo| grep depth\ of\ root
<Ingumsky> jrib:  Thank you! What is the 'Alternate CD'? Where can I find it?
<jrib> Ingumsky: releases.ubuntu.com (and most mirrors linked from ubuntu.com download site will also have a link to it)
<YNWA> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lars> cu
<YNWA> is there a sort of equivalent of Task Manager in Ubuntu?
<Ingumsky> jrib: Thanks I'll try.
<jrib> YNWA: system > administration > system monitor
<YNWA> thanks :D
<mez_> jrib: depth of root window: 24 planes, but everything looks terrible, I'm at a loss...
<jrib> mez_: resolution?
<snottlebocket> Hey folks, does anyone have any experience getting a wacom running in "mousemode", I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I want to read up on how to work with it, but my tablet is killing my wrist like this so I figured I'd look for a quick fix on that first
<hele1> YNWA put the system monitor on the panel and its only ever a click away :-)
<YNWA> hele1: :)
<majnoon> ok what kernel does feisty have ??
<art4art> hello
<HymnToLife> majnoon, 2.6.20
<archville> 2.6.20-15-generic
<majnoon> Linux majnoon 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<majnoon> that one ??
<snottlebocket> I found this but I don't know where he's doing step 3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<majnoon> it looks like i have it fixed
<mez_> jrib: 1024x768, as allways... It's the color depth that's off. Is there anyway to see the latest changes by apt-get upgrade?
<jrib> snottlebocket: looks like /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> majnoon, yes, but I recommend you install a generic kernel, unless your machine is 15 years old :p
<art4art> how I can see if my kernel is compiled with support for ip_forward?
<YNWA> how do you force close package installer?
<majnoon> it looks like it running faster
<wehttamb> i cant resize my windows partition!!!
<snottlebocket> how do i get there jrib, i've only just installed ubuntu five minutes ago
<wehttamb> i need help
<YNWA> wehttamb: using Gparted?
<jrib> mez_: /var/log/dpkg.log maybe?  or /var/log/aptitude if you used aptitude
<wehttamb> yes
<luddite> anyone got cdemu (a *.cue file reader) working in 7.04 ??
<YNWA> did you un-mount first?
<wehttamb> it just says to check the drive for errors and if possible fix them
<YNWA> ntfs?
<wehttamb> the drive wasnt mounted it is on a live cd
<wehttamb> yes
<jrib> snottlebocket: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should make a backup first:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup .  And, you should familiarize yourself with what to do in case X stops working (in case you make a mistake or the guide doesn't work for you)
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, wait 'till it's done, then :)
<wehttamb> it is a ntfs 120gb hard drive
<majnoon> ok in fstab # is remark right ?
<HymnToLife> it takes a while
<wehttamb> wait till whats done
<luddite> how do you mount a cue file?
<HymnToLife> checking the drive
<wehttamb> i did
<variant> majnoon: comment
<wehttamb> i did a check disk in windows
<jrib> luddite: use bchunk
<wehttamb> is there any other way i should check the drive
<majnoon> same dif just remembering right
<YNWA> wehttamb: try using PartitionMagic in windows, see if that works :-) sorry mate, never had this problem
<luddite> jrib thanks
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, just led gparted do it's thing
<HymnToLife> let*
<wehttamb> but gparted wont do its thing
<wehttamb> it just comes up with an error
<majnoon> and mtab is for what is mounted at this time right ??
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, could I have a screenshot of the error ?
<wehttamb> yes i will go and get one
<YNWA> hey - anyone know how to force close package installer?
<kbrooks> How do you create a ntfs partition?
<majnoon> hopefully brb
<variant> luddite: use cdemu, it will mount them and a whole bunch more
<YNWA> kbrooks: you resize a partition, then create a new one on Gparted or some other software
<HymnToLife> kbrooks, why do you ant to do that ?
<HymnToLife> want*
<variant> luddite: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<luddite> jrib - ok i installed it  - thanks
<YNWA> HymnToLife: to install windows :-D
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, i have a  partition from my laptop that i want to put on here (i.e. copy)
<HymnToLife> YNWA, then just let the Windows installer do it, I guess
<wehttamb> where do i upload the screenshot
<wehttamb> how do i send it
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, imageshack ?
<wehttamb> ok
<wehttamb> can i send files throught xchat?
<variant> luddite: bchunk is a little less simple than cdemu
<HymnToLife> yes, if it's properly configured
<wehttamb> ok
<kbrooks> HymnToLife: dd if=/dev/hda1 | ssh -l kbrooks 192.168.0.100 'dd of=image' # that is how i will get the image from the laptop to this computer
<YNWA> okay, I'm off. sleep, revise for upcoming exams, blah blah blah...
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, but the problem is transferring image onto a partition
<HymnToLife> kbrooks, dd if=image of=/dev/whatever
<HymnToLife> I don't think you need to format the partition beforehand
<PeRePe> wenas alguien espaol?
<HymnToLife> !es | PeRePe
<ubotu> PeRePe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, well, i do have unallocated space, but i dont want the dd to overwrite my entire hard drive (if i plug in hda)
<luddite> i have a cd image cue file - how do i mount it?
<HymnToLife> kbrooks, just create one partition and dd the image
<HymnToLife> no need to format it
<jrib> luddite: use bchunk to convert it to an iso
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, do i do this with cfdisk ?
<luddite> jrib - i just installed that but its for cue sheets it says(ie mp3 to iso...)
<HymnToLife> kbrooks, with whatever you want, you can use GParted if you're not comfortable with the command line
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, i cant use gparted :-)
<HymnToLife> why not ?
<jrib> luddite: is there more than one type of file that uses .cue?
<wehttamb> i have tried to send you the pic
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, has ntfs creation  disabled
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, just put it on imageshack
<wehttamb> ok
<HymnToLife> kbrooks, you just need to create a partition, not to fromat it
<jrib> luddite: you don't have a .cue and .bin?
<luddite> jrib - i think so, from what im reading, there is the cue/bin cue/img and cue/mp3 playlist
<HymnToLife> third time I tell you that
<luddite> i have a cue / img
<zeroday> who needs help with ati or nvidia?
<the_sultan> my ubuntu wont install i need help with that :)
<saaaaf> i need help with fixing my resolution
<TedMorning> hi all
<saaaaf> screen resolution, that is
<zeroday> saaaaf: what card?
<saaaaf> hmm
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, okay, thanks :-)
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, (i used cfdisk + it works)
<magnetron> !resolution | saaaaf
<ubotu> saaaaf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<saaaaf> zeroday: it's
<CaptainMorgan> OMG! Fiesty's Wireless network setup takes the cake! A true improvement over Dapper.. real nice surprise.
<wehttamb> ok here is the link
<wehttamb> http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/7477/screenshotpg5.png
<saaaaf> zeroday, nvidia gforce 7900
<zeroday> magnetron: that wiki barely helps
<wehttamb> there are 2 i am now uploading the second
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, try disabling the pagefile in Windows
<zeroday> saaaaf: have you tried writing the resolution to xorg?
<jrib> luddite: did bchunk complain when you tried?
<the_sultan> when i select the fist option (run/install one) from the menu after i boot the cd it loads for about 2 mins then it must try to load the setup screen and everything is artifacted and i cant do anything then after a min the machine reboots?
<zeroday> saaaaf: what driver are you using?
<wehttamb> how do i do that
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, and defrag your partition
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, ill setup ssh and do it this afternoon
<saaaaf> zeroday: yes, i have, and that somehow totally messed up my ubuntu, so i had to reinstall
<wehttamb> i have done a defrag
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, and blog it, too
<A[D] minS> i installed vmware and it working fine
<wehttamb> here is the actuall error
<wehttamb> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9849/screenshot1pz4.png
<zeroday> the_sultan: try whith acpi=off under options (F6)
<kbrooks> HymnToLife, thanks! you rule.
<zeroday> saaaaf: what driver?
<TedMorning> saaaaf, did you  install the card driver? (sorry for my bad english)
<saaaaf> zeroday: oh and after reinstall i tried again, but didn't help at all
<wehttamb> how do i disable the pagefile
<A[D] minS> but once i do restart after that i have to reconfigure it again ,, so why it don't save configuration ?
<HymnToLife> wehttamb, I don't remember exactly, Google will tel you
<TedMorning> saaaaf, maby you schould try http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<zeroday> saaaaf: what driver and how did you install it
<TedMorning> to install the corrext card driver
<wehttamb> ok
<zeroday> TedMorning: well try that if necassary
<OuZo> hi, i am trying to install java but: ./java_ee_sdk-5_02-linux.bin\&File\=java_ee_sdk-5_02-linux.bin
<the_sultan> zeroday: thanks ill jsut try it now :)
<OuZo> bash: ./java_ee_sdk-5_02-linux.bin&File=java_ee_sdk-5_02-linux.bin: No such file or directory - please help
<zeroday> the_sultan: np
<jrib> !java > OuZo (see the private message from ubotu)
<ircNewBie> hello guys. I cannot change the themes on my Enlightenment 1.7. Configuration option is disabled i need help
<saaaaf> zerdith: I'm not sure what driver, where do i check? (On KDE)
<A[D] minS> every time when i run vmware
<A[D] minS> i get this "vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<A[D] minS> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<A[D] minS> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl."
<saaaaf> zeroday: sorry that was for you not zerdith
<mrj> hey! i have a audigy sound card and surround 5.1 doesnt work, shoud i update the drivers or what?
<zeroday> saaaaf: can you post your sorg to pastebin
<zeroday> *xorg
<zeroday> saaaaf: ??
<TedMorning> ??
<TedMorning> cast away
* zeroday takes a megaphone and yells at saaaaf to wake up
<MrProper_> is there any reason why putting 'acpi_cpufreq' in /etc/modules wont load it upon boot but if run modprobe acpi_cpufreq it works fine
<kaolti> anyone knows how can i install desklets
<Kaso> I'm getting error 17 with grub when i try to boot to my newly installed feisty install, anyone know about this?
<zeroday> kaolti: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<zeroday> Kaso: gimme a  min
<kaolti> :D thx a lot
<Kaso> Thanks
<hele1> anyone know what this means.
<kritzstapf> how to make wpa work with a belkin wireless g usb network adapter? (F5D7050)
<hele1> your $HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored
<_eMaX_> re
<_eMaX_> anyone has 2.6.21 w/ feisty?
<detectiveinspekt> google
<agresor> Hello
<agresor> I have installed w32codecs pack and all... now when i start Coffeine to play movie i get picture but no AUDIO... Please help ?
<zeroday> Kaso: it means grub cant id the file type you need to set something in bios to hard drive not bbot
<HymnToLife> _eMaX_, yep
<zeroday> Kaso: more comin 3 secs
<variant> hele1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91455 there is the answer
<Clavi> 
<agresor> variant,  for what qestion  ? :)
<agresor> I have installed w32codecs pack and all... now when i start Coffeine to play movie i get picture but no AUDIO... Please help ?
<_eMaX_> HymnToLife: I wonder how to apply all the ubuntu specific patches.
<HymnToLife> !repeat | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<HymnToLife> _eMaX_, don't think they would work, since they're for 2.6.20
<agresor> HymnToLife,  ok bro..
<_eMaX_> HymnToLife: hmm. I'm going to clean up then I think and wait for the next release. I'd very much like to benefit from the vmi for vmware, yet when I tried it last week it was like making things a lot worse :)
<dholst_> zeroday, that half worked :p
<zeroday> Kaso: check out these sites http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802 & http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<zeroday> dholst_: what wrong again sorry?
<Kaso> Thanks ill take a read
<dholst_> zeroday, sorry i was the_sultan before was having problems with the artifacting
<zeroday> dholst_: what error now?
<dholst_> still artifacted
<zeroday> dholst_: artifacted??
<bXi> does someone know how to get installpkg for [k,x] ubuntu ?
<dholst_> i could kind of see what i was doing and got into install tried clicked next and it locked up then rebooted
<zeroday> dholst_: google other boot options for ubuntu you may need the alternate installer
<zeroday> dholst_: gtg sorry bye
<zeroday> bye all
<dholst_> k cheers
<mrj> hey! i have a audigy sound card and surround 5.1 doesnt work, shoud i update the drivers or what?
<holypax> i'm installed the ies4linux IE6 but IE6 can not browse the web site!
<variant> dholst_: did you try booting in safe graphics mode?
<HymnToLife> bXi, what do you want to do, exactly ? To install a package from the CLI in Debian-based distrros, you do    dpkg -i package.deb
<HymnToLife> installpkg is in Slack
<dholst_> variant, yeah that didnt work just rebooted
<dholst_> with acpi=off i could get into the desktop enviroment it was just all glitchy with wierd colored lines everywhere
<variant> dholst_: once the system boots press ctrl alt f1
<dholst_> which system and where
<variant> dholst_: from there run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bXi> HymnToLife: i know but i need it for building packages
<variant> dholst_: the live cd
<linuxor> HI, How to make RAM free ?
<HymnToLife> linuxboy, close the programs that use it
<HymnToLife> linuxor*
<BeepAU> i can detect my wireless network, but can't connect to it, does anyone know why?
<HymnToLife> BeepAU, what happens when you try ?
<dholst_> cant get ctrl alt f1 to do anythng
<tom___> is there anyway to make a program launch with a shortcut key in gnome?
<linuxor> <HymnToLife> is there some command to do it without closing my prog?
<BeepAU> HymnToLife - i get asked for my wep key, which i put in, theres two dots with a little blue swirl circling around them, then it stops
<dholst_> variant, cant get ctrl alt f1 to do anything still goes to the boot screen with options such as start or install ubutu
<HymnToLife> linuxor, of course not ! If a running program needs some RAM, you cannot free it without closing the program
<HymnToLife> BeepAU, afraid I cant help you with the GUI-thingie...
<linuxor> <HymnToLife> the swap also?
<BeepAU> HymnToLife - is there some other way to get connected?
<kaolti> what is the name of the program that starts when i open a terminal
<HymnToLife> the swap behaves a bit differently but basically, yes
<HymnToLife> BeepAU, use the command line :)
<HymnToLife> kaolti, Bash, most likely
<linuxor> <HymnToLife> thx a lot
<danziTo> guys, how can i get the desktop plug to made my desktop like virtual?
<RedRum> how do i configure my xserver to work with my ati card?
<kaolti> HymnToLife: ah thx
<kaolti> HymnToLife: i want to make a launcher for a root terminal
<kaolti> HymnToLife: bash is not working
<BeepAU> HymnToLife - what command(s) am i to enter?
<danziTo> someone in brasil?
<holypax> hi
<HymnToLife> kaolti, try to put "sudo -i" in the "COmmand field"
<HymnToLife> and check "Run in terminal"
<HymnToLife> BeepAU, sudo iwconfig eth1 essid YOUR_ESSID key YOUR_WEP_KEY
<HymnToLife> (be sure to replace eth1 with the correct name of your if)
<kaolti> HymnToLife: yea that worked, i tried sudo -i but didnt check run in term
<kaolti> HymnToLife: thx
<HymnToLife> and then   sudo dhclient eth1
<HymnToLife> (if your network is using DHCP)
<bXi> hmmm i had a proper version of installpkg  before
<bXi> wonder where i found it
<TedMorning> bye
<kaolti> why do i get ** CRITICAL **: Unable to open display error message when i enter xmms in a terminal?
<skip> has anybody had problems with sensors-applet icons in Feisty?
<LjL> kaolti: maybe because you're trying to run it as root?
<kaolti> LjL: why i cant run it as root
<LjL> kaolti: because your X server belongs to your *own* user, not to other users (including root), so other users are prevented from popping up windows on it
<kaolti> LjL: ah i see txh
<kaolti> thx*
<LjL> kaolti: you wouldn't like it if another user popped up nasty dialog boxes on your own display, would you? ;-) besides, what sense does it make to run a music player as *root*? asnwer, none
<BeepAU> HymnToLife - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18366/ , does that tell you anything?
<RedRum> how do i configure the X server to work with my ATI card? i have a dell laptop, lcd screen 1440x900, and my x-server doesnt find the screen
<Shin_Gouki> hello! how do i install skype? whats the apt command?
<Angelus> hi there, was wondering, is there a program that creates/edits files with a TSK extension? It's for PDA theme
<kaolti> LjL: actually im tryin to make a launcher
<demonspork> Do I need to disable the "Create" effect in Beryl to launch a game that starts in full screen?
<kaolti> LjL: and in the command field i entered xmms, doesnt work
<HymnToLife> BeepAU, seems your network is not using DHCP
<Shin_Gouki> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<zeroday> who needs help with ati or nvidia
<LjL> kaolti: if you just type "xmms" in a *non-root* terminal, it doesn't work?
<HymnToLife> or you mistyped your ESSID/key
<craigbass1976> Where is roots cron file?  When I do crontab -e, what's getting edited?
<BeepAU> HymnToLife - i didn't misstype
<jube> What is the Gnome keyboard shortcut to open Firefox? I looked in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts and it says the keyboard shortcut is: 0xb2.  What keystroke is 0xb2?
<kaolti> zeroday i do
<zeroday> jube: you have to set one
<BeepAU> HymnToLife - how do i change turn on dhcp?
<zeroday> kaolti: what gfx card and issue?
<kaolti> LjL: it works in non root term
<HymnToLife> BeepAU, there should be an option about it in your router's config
<LjL> kaolti: then it ought to work in a launcher too, hm...
<jube> zeroday, there seems to be many settings in there preset, but I don't know which key combinations they are cause they are written in hex...
<Gabz> upgrading edgy to feisty can i do it using a cd ?
<zeroday> jube: those keyboard settings are not set just change them to what you want in keyboard shortcuts
<zeroday> Gabz: yes
<Gabz> zeroday: how ?
<kaolti> zeroday: i have fx 5500 and my question is if i should dl drivers from nvidia.com to get better performance
<kaolti> zeroday: i just installed ubuntu and the card seems to  go ok
<zeroday> Gabz: not sure but its something like listing the cd as a source and then doing a upgrade (google is god)
<zeroday> kaolti: i have some card and i used the envy script for the best performance
<zeroday> kaolti: but im not sure
<kaolti> LjL: ah sry my bad its working now
<zeroday> kaolti: i would stick with the drivers ubuntu gave you
<tcr> What is the prefered way to make suggestions to bump a package to a new version? Open a regular bug in launchpad?
<redd_> Is this the correct place to ask for help with installing a proprietary graphics card driver? (It's an ATI card.)
<zeroday> kaolti: you can search for options to speed up your card though on google
<zeroday> redd_: go ahead
<LjL> !ati > redd_    (redd_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nickste> does enabling desktop effects have a control panel where one can change settings? e.g beryl's settings manager
<kaolti> zeroday: how come some opengl screensavers for example have very low fps
<kaolti> zeroday: the card should handle them easily
<zeroday> redd_: what gfx card and issue
<redd_> One second.
<zeroday> kaolti: i dunno if you really want to you can install the ACTUAL drivers from nvidia easily with the envy script
<zeroday> kaolti: i disabled the screensavers
<zeroday> redd_: sure
<edgy_ubuntu> ! feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<kaolti> zeroday: ok thanks for the help :)
<zeroday> kaolti: np
<redd_> I used the second method in: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide to install it, I restarted but glxinfo says "Direct rendering: No". Any way to see what went wrong with my installation? Also, the restricted drivers manager says it's in use. It's an X1950XT by the way.
<Shin_Gouki> hello how do i install skype, can anyone help me with this?
<jube> zeroday, ok, thanks for your help
<zeroday> redd_:  gimme a min
<zeroday> jube: np
<mrj> zeroday: envy didn`t work for me
<jube> I also just found in the forums that 0xb2 is a special keyboard code for keyboards that have a special button dedicated to opening the browser... i don't have one of those keys so i'll just make my own
<mrj> i just used the driver from nvidia
<zeroday> mrj: what gfx card?
<mrj> and it works like a charm
<mrj> gf7300gt
<winkiller> hi, how do I find out the default login for the breezy live cd?
<mrj> the x just crashed
<zeroday> mrj: strange did u report to alberto
<mrj> nope
<mrj> should i?
<skip> how do I fix the sensors-applet icon problem? (icons are not available - all I get are red crosses)
<mrj> i often have problems with the card
<zeroday> redd_: whats the issue again?
<zeroday> mrj: na just stick with what works
<mrj> k
<mrj> just suggesting the problem
<ooglaboogla> when i suspend my laptop and resume later the usb mouse is 'locked up' and i have to unplug and re-plug it to make it work. is there a way to correct this
* coolbone salutes all
<redd_> zeroday: I'm not sure. glxinfo says there's no direct rendering
<renato_> hi there !
<redd_> Is there any way to see what went wrong with the installation?
<zeroday> redd_: did you configure the driver?
<redd_> How do you mean?
<renato_> I am kind of desperate... I just installed xubuntu in my wife's (very old) notebook, but I cant set up its internet connection
<coolbone> anyone able to point me to the doc that will explain how to set apache2 to run automatically with ssl at boot, and if server pid crashes to restart it? i been lookin and cant get the right search string i guess....
<renato_> I am using a motorola 5120 cable modem
<redd_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide <- This was the guide I used. (Method 2.)
<renato_> someone could help ?
<sn0> renato_ are you using dhcp ? if so plugging in the cable should make it 'just work'
<coolbone> got the server to run, just need it to start automatically with self signed certificate, and if pid dies to restart automatically without having to enter passphrase every time
<zeroday> redd_: did you run sudo aticonfig --initial then sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<redd_> zeroday: Yes.
<renato_> sn0 - how can I check if the dhcp is enabled?
<zeroday> redd_: can you post your xorg to pastebin pls
<redd_> alright
<sn0> renato_ im not sure about xfce's network tools, but you can check manually by looking at /etc/network/interfaces
<renato_> sn0 - I am opening the file right now
<renato_> sn0 - just one sec please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sn0> renato_ no prob
<zeroday> redd_: thanjs
<Shin_Gouki> can anyone plz help me wioth installing skype, at which place i need to add the skpe repos in the source list..?
<redd_> zeroday: http://rafb.net/p/b5VGbm20.html
<LjL> Shin_Gouki: the order doesn't matter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zeroday> redd_: thanks
<renato_> sn0 - there isn't any reference to dhcp... the content of this file is: auto lo  and iface lo inet loopback
<sn0> renato_ is there anything else in the file? it should show eth0 or another device for your ethernet / wireless adapter
<renato_> sn0 - nope
<renato_> sn0 - just that
<sn0> renato_ hmm then maybe the network connection is not detected
<sn0> renato_ can you run the following commands and pastebin the output, sudo ifconfig and sudo lspci and sudo lsmod
<sn0> each one one at a time
<zeroday> redd_: what does glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" return?
<renato_> sn0 - ok
<redd_> "No."
<zeroday> redd_: hmmmm
<sn0> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zeroday> redd_: apologies but can you try to reinstall the driver with the envy script (IMPORTANT - use envy to remove the old driver first)
<skar> i'm running feisty 64 bit and am trying to get vmware server running on this, since vmware is 32 bit, its not running, any one know of  a fix like 32 bit compat libs?
<coz_> guys where to report an omission in feisty
<zeroday> zeroday: or is that a prob?
<redd_> Alright. I though Envy was for NVIDIA, though?
<zeroday> redd_: no for both installs direct from nvidia/ati
<sn0> skar check ia32-libs
<redd_> Cool.
<aldin_> should i use gksu or gksudo?
<zeroday> coz_: i presume launchpad but im not sure
<redd_> zeroday: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<skar> sn0: thanks will try it now :)
<HymnToLife> aldin, they're the same in Ubuntu, by default
<sn0> skar actually http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2506819 should help :)
<zeroday> redd_: np remember to remove first tho
<redd_> Will do.
<skar> sn0: wow ok seems to work for sure ;)
<zeroday> redd_: good luck hope it works. if it all gets really sour an nowone here can help you can reach me at al1b1.watch.it@gmail.com
<coolbone> anyone know what i could search for to narrow my results on setting up apache to run at boot with ssl installed? on a breezy server install
<pplsuqbawlz> lol that's odd
<pplsuqbawlz> no sound in java, but sound in flash
<yellow_chicken> anyone moved back to 6.10 because 7.04 did not play nice with sound card?
<pplsuqbawlz> lol 7.04 works fine with all 3 of my sound cards
<pplsuqbawlz> you just have to manually config it
<zeroday> yellow_chicken: lots of ppl having been having sound issues
<zeroday> yellow_chicken: what comp manafacturer?
<yellow_chicken> pplsuqbawlz: i did manually config it up to a certain degree
<pplsuqbawlz> chicken: ah ok well, i dunno what the problem is :-/
<zeroday> pplsuqbawlz: did you install both codecs correctly? (sounds a bit stupid)
<sn0> coolbone i believe that is a possible security risk, but it is possible
<yellow_chicken> zeroday: it's probably ati.
<pplsuqbawlz> aye that i did zero
<coolbone> well i know how to create certificate so that it doesnt request on
<coolbone> one8
<coolbone> grh, one*
<zeroday> yellow_chicken: comp manafacturer (toshipa, hp , ibm etc)
<pplsuqbawlz> it appears java is talking to esd and flash is talking to dsp :-p can i make them both talk to alsa?
<zeroday> pplsuqbawlz: try a restart
<demonspork> My Ti-89 Calculator runs better than windows
<coolbone> but the other day had the pid terminate for reasons unbeknown to me and it didnt start back up automatically
<yellow_chicken> toshiba lappy a105 s2001
<pplsuqbawlz> kk brb
<zeroday> pplsuqbawlz: over my head
<demonspork> I would rather game on my Calculator than game on windows :)
<yellow_chicken> zeroday: works fine on 6.10
<CaptainMorgan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sn0> there is information in the apache documentation http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_faq.html
<CaptainMorgan> !mpg
<coolbone> checked the error log, and only two errors in apache were cert had mismatched name with the domain name
<zeroday> yellow_chicken: tosh have issues with fiesty check out ubuntuforums.org for a fix
<dungodung> hey guys. can I somehow limit the donwload rate of apt-get (install) like it is possible for scp and wget, to name a few
<zeroday> yellow_chicken: loads of ppl have the same complaints
<zeroday> gtg all bye
<sn0> cya zeroday
<demonspork> so, how do I load a game that launches in full screen while using Beryl?  I have tried 3 times and it locked up each time.
<Pici> dungodung: You'll need to use an external application to do this, theres nothing built in.  I suggest using trickle.
<dungodung> I am about to download eclipse (big for my 256kbit/s connection) and when I download via apt-get, it eats all my bandwidth, thus making me incapable of doing anything else with my internet
<dungodung> trickle... let's see
<yellow_chicken> zeroday: yes, i know. i already checked ubuntuforums.org days ago.  doubt update are available at this time
<pplsuqbawlz> yeah, still no sound in java applications
<Pici> dungodung: It may not be installed, but its in the repositories, check out the man page, its pretty easy to use
<yellow_chicken> pplsuqbawlz: what computer you have?
<renato_> sn0 - sorry for the delay... I had to run the commands in her computer, copy into a usb key so than I could send it to you
<dungodung> Pici: heh... trickle is ~50kbytes in the repos :)
<demonspork> Nvm on my previous problem, I just restarted xserv and it worked fine
<pplsuqbawlz> home-brew/build :-p
<renato_> sn0 - do you mind if I send you this file (result.txt) ?
<pplsuqbawlz> all sound works everywhere
<pplsuqbawlz> except in java lol
<yellow_chicken> pplsuqbawlz: haha.. i have one too
<pplsuqbawlz> java seems to have downs syndrome
<aldin_> should i use gksu or gksudo? when putting some program into sessions?
<jlilly> do any of you guys use Cedega?
<jlilly> I'm curious if I stop paying for it... do the games just become unaccessable?
<sn0> renato_ put the text onto a pastebin
<axbard> any one here good at Wine cuz I have a problem ..... I need to uninstall steam cuz I ve installed the wrong version and I get some bugs .... and when im trying to uninstall steam I get this.... err:exec:SHELL_ExecuteW cannot set directory L"Z:\\home\\axbard\\_WIN~DXD\\drive_c\\PROG~FBU\\Steam\\FAIL"
<sn0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pplsuqbawlz> cedega is bad
<jlilly> pplsuqbawlz: whyso?
<aldin_> jlilly, i tried, CS worked, if u have nvidia card it migth be better, i had ati...
<pplsuqbawlz> on average, wine beats cedega in all benchmarks
<renato_> sn0 - sorry mate... but I am kind of newbie here... what is a pastebin ?
<sn0> !pastebin
<pplsuqbawlz> however, cedega DOES support more games
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sn0> check it renato_ :) means everyone can see your information + help too
<yellow_chicken> axbard: if you have fast computer, use vmware and load windows
<jlilly> pplsuqbawlz: yea? I'm just trying to play WoW & BF2142 without crashes. (haven't tested BF2142 in wine yet though)
<sn0> paste the text to the url above, then when you submit it saves the text, then paste the url in here
<pplsuqbawlz> heh :-p im pretty sure they both work on wine
<sn0> don't worry about being new renato_ :) im new here too
<pplsuqbawlz> because the bf2142 engine, is the same for bf2, and bf1942
<renato_> sn0 - so... I just post the content of this file, here... is it correct ?
<axbard> okay so No one knows how to salv my problem..
<zeroday> axbard: i have installed steam before really easily
<zeroday> axbard: but i couldnt get good enough fps
<pplsuqbawlz> zeroday: what  video card do you have?
<zeroday> pplsuqbawlz: nvidia 5500Fx
<oriez> what skype version work in ubuntu
<pplsuqbawlz> zeroday: well that makes sense, nvidia 5 doesnt support hardware shader 10.C
<dungodung> Pici: well, it's not really limiting the connection... I put "sudo trickle -d 18 apt-get install eclipse", but it still goes as far as 25
<sn0> !skype
<lz1gjd> hello, is there a way to make gnome fast like kde in kubuntu ?
<zeroday> oriez: what do you mean
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Kaso> So ive had this grub error 17, and as far as i can see i need to fiddle with my grub config a bit, however, i just tried to boot my partition from the livecd to that end, but i couldnt do that
<Kaso> Something about the wrong ext3 revision number
<zeroday> Kaso: i recommend a reinstaled
<zeroday> *reinstall
<oriez> i mean from these http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<Kaso> Fair enough, not like i managed to get anything but the nvidia drivers installed so not much to loose
<Kaso> thanks for the help zeroday
<zeroday> oriez: much easier to do sudo apt-get install skype
<zeroday> Kaso: np hope it works second time round
<oriez> Couldn't find package skype
<zeroday> !skype | oriez
<ikonia> oriez is that the correct package name ?
<ubotu> oriez: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<sn0> renato_ any joy ?
<pplsuqbawlz> anyway i still have no sound in java? any help?
<zeroday> oriez: follow the guide
<zeroday> pplsuqbawlz: did u try the restart?
<pplsuqbawlz> yes
<renato_> root@theBeast: ~# ifconfig
<renato_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<renato_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<renato_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<renato_>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<renato_>           RX packets:1888 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<renato_>           TX packets:1888 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<zeroday> pplsuqbawlz: thats it
<ikonia> don't floodthe channel
<renato_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<pplsuqbawlz> i think i need to edit the config :-p
<renato_>           RX bytes:149624 (146.1 KiB)  TX bytes:149624 (146.1 KiB)
<renato_> root@theBeast: ~# lsmod
<sn0> renato_ please dont flood the channel
<renato_> Module                  Size  Used by
<renato_> dmfe                   21148  0
<ikonia> renato_ stop
<Bromics> omg
<renato_> nls_iso8859_1           5120  0
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<renato_> nls_cp437               6784  0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<renato_> vfat                   14208  0
<sn0> i asked you to copy and paste the text to a pastebin :/
<renato_> fat                    53916  1 vfat
<renato_> sg                     36252  0
<Bromics> renato_ use pastebin!
<lasse> is there a command for opening my cdrom ?
<renato_> sd_mod                 23428  0
<renato_> usb_storage            72256  0
<renato_> libusual               17936  1 usb_storage
<zeroday> renato_: RENATO
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<renato_> usbnet                 19720  0
<sn0> :[
<fr0nk> ;P
<Gnea> omfg
<renato_> mii                     6528  1 usbnet
<dj-fu> !paste
<renato_> ipv6                  268704  8
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<renato_> ppdev                  10116  0
<IndyGunFreak> someone kick him.
<renato_> speedstep_lib           6148  0
<renato_> cpufreq_conservative     8200  0
<renato_> cpufreq_userspace       5408  0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<renato_> cpufreq_stats           7360  0
<zeroday> lasse: why?
<Summer> hey how do I adjust system fonts in gnome? im in ubuntu feisty
<ikonia> LjL thank you
<fr0nk> :D
<Toumaz> Nice one.
<pplsuqbawlz> jeeze
<IndyGunFreak> that mde my eyes hurt.
<Gnea> you need to have a bot that auto-kicks for that
<pplsuqbawlz> anyway: any help on java?
<zelrikriando> hello
<lasse> zeroday,  I need to do it in a install to change disc
<kaolti> is there any free program that can be used to play windows games on ubuntu?
<LjL> or you could just call !ops, like it has been done, but perhaps earlier, and avoid flooding the channel even more with ":(", "stop!!", etc comments.
<IndyGunFreak> kaolti: wine
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fr0nk> i have a problem with gnome: i wanted to create a shortcut: rightclick -> add to panel -> custom application launcher -> command: gnome-terminal && ssh -l ....
<zeroday> lasse: ha ha thats the same pain i have what game?
<renato_> snd_pcm                79876  3 snd_es1968,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<zelrikriando> I have a question : how do I fix my libraries?
<renato_> pcmcia                 39212  0
<renato_> snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_es1968,snd_pcm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.4.70.71]  by LjL
<lasse> ut2004
<Bromics> haha. maybe there are windows emulator :P
<fr0nk> now all the menus in this bar are gone
<fr0nk> please someone help me! :x :D
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: i try not to get people kicked
<fr0nk> there was a error message and now the menus are gone o_O
<fr0nk> i don't know what to do ;)
<kaolti> IndyGunFreak: thx
<fr0nk> <- nub
<zeroday> !enter | fr0nk
<ubotu> fr0nk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fr0nk> ok
<IndyGunFreak> kaolti: its very hit and miss though.. definitely not 100%
<fr0nk> then see above the one line please :D
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: it's not like a kick kills your family. if you're pasting like that, being kicked is making a favor to the channel
<zeroday> lasse: your pretty screwed try cedega instead
<oshri> hiii i need help whith me leptop
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: i guess thats true, but i value my family.. :)
<Summer> hey anybody wana reply  to me?
<zeroday> !ask | oshri
<ubotu> oshri: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.4.70.71]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<strabes> fr0nk: Not sure about gnome-terminal but with konsole you can run "konsole -e <command>"
<ikonia> Summer people will respond if they know the answer
<renato_> fan                     5636  0
<renato_> fbcon                  42656  0
<renato_> tileblit                3584  1 fbcon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<renato_> font                    9216  1 fbcon
<ikonia> wow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.4.70.71]  by LjL
<ikonia> how silly
<Kaso> og what the fuck
<Kaso> haha
<fr0nk> strabes: that isn't the problem. I would be happy to have my menus in the top bar back again
<ikonia> !language
<zeroday> renato_: RENATO STOP DOING THAT
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lz1gjd> why gtk is slower than qt, is there any fix ?
<LjL> !language | Kaso
<ubotu> Kaso: please see above
<fr0nk> seems kind of f**ked up
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LjL> zeroday: he's not in the channel.
<oshri> i heve lenovo 3000 n100 sys ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> this language is uncalled for
<strabes> fr0nk: oh I thought you were asking how to run a command in a terminal from a launcher
<zeroday> LjL: sorry was typing then u kicked him
<ikonia> fr0nk please don't use bad langauge
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zeroday> ikonia: get a life
<fr0nk> strabes: i wanted to do so, but right now i can't do anything without the menus in the top bar
<fr0nk> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> LjL you still ther
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia> LjL thank you
<strabes> fr0nk: do you HAVE the top bar? How about the bottom one? They're called panels by the way.
<oshri> but the ac no charging batria
<IndyGunFreak> man, this channel is lively this morning.
<ikonia> fr0nk no problem, thank you
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak it certainly is
<MingLT> hi guys, iv just got a quick question to ask before i replace debian with ubuntu on my desktop -
<fr0nk> strabes: i'll take a screenshot, ok? :D
<MingLT> is there a gui tool for the ndis util?
<strabes> fr0nk: ok tell me the url
<IndyGunFreak> MingLT: i think so.
<MingLT> IndyGunFreak: cool
<zelrikriando> I have a question : how do I fix my libraries? :) plz
<MingLT> IndyGunFreak: any ideas what its called?
<graphyx> what is the trick to getting ubuntu to work with a proxy?
<ikonia> graphyx what part of "work"
<graphyx> I can't update with the server causo of the proxp
<IndyGunFreak> MingLT: sorry i don't..., bu ti know feisty is supposed to be much easier to configure wireless.
<graphyx> how do I set up the package manager to use the proxy?
<rio_> how to make wpa work with a belkin wireless g usb network adapter? (F5D7050)
<ikonia> graphyx ok, do you have the gnome desktop running ?
<MingLT> IndyGunFreak: ok thanks for you help!
<IndyGunFreak> MingLT: why would you switch from debian to ubuntu?
<ooglaboogla> i have 60 GB of files on an SME server that i can access via ssh or ftp, what is the fastest way to transfer the files to this machine which is ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> ooglaboogla samba, scp, ftp what ever you want
<fr0nk> strabes: still uploading, sry for the large file (1,5mb) i don't know how to tell gnome-screenshot to compress harder
<ooglaboogla> they are all the same speed of transfer
<strabes> fr0nk: ok
<ikonia> ooglaboogla you won't see any difference to be honest
<graphyx> ikonia: pretty sure, not all of the apps begin with K
<fr0nk> strabes: http://frank.0x711.de/menu_bars_gone.png
<ikonia> graphyx ahh so your using kde
<oshri> anyone can help me pless
<ikonia> oshri whats the problem ?
<rdesh> is it true that nvidia drivers are superior to ATI in linux?
<afief> oshri, state the nature of your linux emergency
<IndyGunFreak> rdesh: yes
<graphyx> ikonia: no.  The apps don't start with K  => Gnome
<Zeion> i need help, i installed KDE to show a friend how it looked now it has taken KDE as standard but i themed my gnome interface login and everything i want gnome loginscreen and gnome desktop enviroment to be default how do i do that?
<rdesh> i am trying to decide which to get: amd 690g or geforce 6100, but amd 690g has on-board dualhead
<ikonia> graphyx no the apps start with a k = kde
<ikonia> rdesh better supported
<fr0nk> Zeion: try selecting it on the logon screen under "options"
<strabes> fr0nk: oh, that's easy. Just right click on one of the panels and hit "add to panel..."
<graphyx> ikonia: yes I know. they don't so it is gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: at the log in scree, hit sesions, and it should have an option there to make Gnome the Default
<strabes> fr0nk: you'll want to add the "menu bar"
<zelrikriando> I have a question : how do I fix my libraries? :) plz
<strabes> fr0nk: what terminal-based irc client is that by the way?
<strabes> zelrikriando: be more specific
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<fr0nk> strabes: ok thank you, but why is everything gone since i entered a (malformed?) application string?
<cinex> hi; I just used the upgrader to update kubuntu to 7.04 (I think) now my laptop screen is tiled. anyone know how to fix it?
<ikonia> graphyx under the system admin menu there is a proxy setting
<fr0nk> strabes: is this a bug?
<Zeion> but the logon screen it self was gnome (modded) before now its kde, does it change back if i choose Gnome to be standard enviroment?
<zelrikriando> I broke my sound by trying to make it work
<strabes> fr0nk: I don't know. It's never happened to me before. Did you get it fixed? What irc client is that?
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: how can you break something already broken?
<MingLT> IndyGunFreak: 'Restricted Drivers Manager' =] 
<fr0nk> strabes: irssi
<Miles_Prower> Hi guys
<strabes> fr0nk: thanks
<fr0nk> strabes: with nicklist plugin
<IndyGunFreak> MingLT: i've not really used it, but i guess i could see how that might happen
<fr0nk> scripts.irssi.org -> nicklist.pl
<fr0nk> then /script load nicklist
<zelrikriando> I broke the volume control and alsamixer
<ohmbr> hi, after i upgrade my system on april 20' my rdesktop stop work...
<zelrikriando> before both were working but I had no sound
<cdonges> I have mounted a cifs mount and I can copy single files to it and I can create directories but when I drag a directory that contains files it gives me a permission error.  Anyone know what's going on?
<Zeion> ok ill try if it dosent work i will return
<Summer> hello
<ohmbr> it's returning Segmentation fault message..
<Miles_Prower> How could I activate VNC remote controlling on Ubuntu using only command lines? The remote PC is not in the same location as me
<pollyo> Hello
<Miles_Prower> I only have a ssh access
<zelrikriando> now that I installed the update of ubuntu the sound seems to work but it is broken
<MingLT> Miles_Prower: ssh?
<zelrikriando> do you get the idea?
<pollyo> Looking for the command line functions to setup a network card (wireless)
<MingLT> Miles_Prower: ah right
<pollyo> I believe it uses madwifi
<MingLT> urrrrm
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zelrikriando> IndyGunFreak , is it possible to reinstall ubuntu to fix the libraries?
<pollyo> IndyGunFreak: Do they have command line steps?  I do not have a gui installed?
<IndyGunFreak> pollyo: no
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: of course you could reinstall.
<pollyo> IndyGunFreak: Do you know something that has a command line setup?
<cdonges> I have mounted a cifs mount and I can copy single files to it and I can create directories but when I drag a directory that contains files it gives me a permission error.  Anyone know what's going on?
<IndyGunFreak> pollyo: no, i just said that
<CaptainMorgan> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fr0nk> strabes: i'm working on it but it makes me kindof angry that i have to put all the shortcuts back again since most of the shortcuts were not located in the "add to panel"-window
<zelrikriando> IndyGunFreak , how do I do that? I dont want to break my windows xp
<pollyo> IndyGunFreak: You said they didn't have a command line setup.  I just asked a different question if you know a site that has a command line setup.
<strabes> fr0nk: oh yeah that sux. sorry. you can just drag them from the applications menu though.
<IndyGunFreak> sigh.
<fr0nk> strabes: yeah :D thank you very much! :)
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: did you install Ubuntu w/o wrecking Windows?
<pollyo> Anyone have a site with the command line setup for a network card (wifi)
<fr0nk> strabes: btw do you know how i give a window's dimension (eg gnome-terminal) in a X11 conform way?
<zelrikriando> IndyGunFreak, - What?
<fr0nk> the manpage said see X manpage ;)
<IndyGunFreak> zelrikriando: nevermind.
<Terrasque> fr0nk: the one who wrote that either a very clever guy, or a very stupid guy :p
<zelrikriando> IndyGunFreak, I am concerned about Grub
<graphyx> ikonia: that got it.  Thanks.
<strabes> fr0nk: you mean when it is started? I don't think gnome has an option to do that. I know KDE does - that's a big reason why I use KDE. Beryl allows you to set the locations of windows automatically when they appear.
<fr0nk> strabes: ah :D ok. My intention was to add a shortcut that opens a gnome-terminal bigger as the default window, located in the middle of the screen and automatically starts a ssh command with a few parameters such as port, keyfile, etc
<digitx> :)
<digitx> hi
<zelrikriando> I wonder if I use the CD of ubuntu to install, it will overwrite on my version or not
<strabes> fr0nk: try running "gnome-terminal --help" - that should give you some options
<fr0nk> strabes: thanks
<strabes> zelrikriando: yes
<RedRum> how do i configure my xserver to work with my ATI card?
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> O_O
<Zeion> gnome is now defualt but i want my modded gnome login screen back its still KDE standard how do i change that?
<strabes> RedRum: could you be more specific
<zgreatelitest_> RedRum, install fglrx driver
<strabes> Zeion: you mean the bootsplash?
<zelrikriando> so strabes I can just boot with the ubuntu CD and I am safe for a fresh install?
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> :'(
<skar> sn0: ok installing ia32 solved vmware install problems :)
<MingLT> RedRum: ndis wrapper?
<strabes> zelrikriando: if you WANT to erase all your data and things, yes. Otherwise you should back stuff up.
<RedRum> i have a dell laptop, lcd screen, 1440x900, and when i boot ubuntu, i get an error message about the x server couldnt start
<scrimple> Hello, anyone know how to fix the "change desktop background" function on Dapper Drake? It won't load the backgrounds, the cursor just spins around loading nothing. how can i fix this or is it a bug?
<digitx> :::)
<jmoro> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<jmoro>  thats the command your looking for to change your usplash screen back
<RedRum> strabes: it tells me no screen is found, and i need to configure the xserver
<zelrikriando> ok strabes, you mean all the data on my ubuntu partition right?
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: you mean you want your Login screen, to be the standard Gnome screen?
<zgreatelitest_> redrum, enable the universe multiverse repos, boot into repair mode, install fglrx
<Zeion> i dont know what its called but gnome and KDE have two different login screens
<fr0nk> Zeion: try running "gnome-control-center" from a shell and select the login manager
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> Server of crazy >.<
<digitx> .:.:.: test :)
<strabes> RedRum: I had the same problem. Once it crashes, simply hit ctrl+alt+F1, and follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<RedRum> <zgreatelitest_: how do i do that?
<Zeion> acturely i want it to be my modded gnome login screen but yes
<zelrikriando> I ll do it then :) thx
<MingLT> RedRum: yeh in 7.04 theres a 'Restricted Drivers Manager'
<MingLT> RedRum: you should be able to set you ati card to work with your standard win32 driver
<fr0nk> Zeion: i don't know how your login screen is modded
<jmoro> or you can download the extra cd im not sure on that one thougnb
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: hmm, Edgy used to have an easy tool for that.
<jmoro> though
<IndyGunFreak> fr0nk: its easy...,
<RedRum> strabes: i have to configure my internet connection first i guess. im behind a router
<strabes> RedRum, MingLT, zgreatelitest_: all he has to do is switch to a virtual terminal, install fglrx, and edit the xorg.conf with nano.
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> O_o Qu'est-ce que je fout l -_'
<strabes> RedRum: do you have a firewall or something?
<fr0nk> IndyGunFreak: really? lemme try ;)
<Pici> !fr | x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz
<ubotu> x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Zeion> a splash i think its called is overwritten but calling in whats for gnome is standard should bring it back i think
<RedRum> yes, i believe so
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: try this.. System/Admin/Login Window...then click the Local tab..
<IndyGunFreak> see if the one you want is there
<x-vOdk4-p4r4diiz> Tk you
<Ernz> Hi all - My brother is wanting to install Feisty on his computer, He currently has XP installed. Can he install Feisty on the same drive to dual boot with Windows, without killing his windows install?
<RedRum> strabes, could you elaborate those steps you explained? im not very familiar with linux
<Zeion> it says KDM is running therefore GDM cant be started
<scrimple> Hello, anyone know how to fix the "change desktop background" function on Dapper Drake? It won't load the backgrounds, the cursor just spins around loading nothing. how can i fix this or is it a bug?
<Hattorii> i installed jdk-6u1-linux-i586.bin but when i do "java --version" i still get java version "1.4.2". how can i let it use the new one?
<ikonia> scrimple that should work
<TECH_1> I've sent Microsoft my sesignation.
<TECH_1> R
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: hmm, well, you could try logging in to KDE, and following a similar instruction.
<strabes> RedRum: can you talk on irc while I walk you through it or do you only have 1 computer
<jmoro> yes he can you have to create a custom partition scheme though
<ikonia> Hattorii your $PATH environment variable is probably wrong
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: open a terminal and type KDM
<IndyGunFreak> see what happens
<fr0nk> btw i discovered some kind of bug... i'm not quite sure but i edited my fstab and entered a nfs share with automount. When i use the gnome filebrowser i can access the mountpoint. In the terminal it is empty when i go like "cd /mountpoint && ls", but when i access the mountpoint like ///mountpoint i see all the files. When i accessed the mountpoint one time via ///mountpoint it is also accessable via /mountpoint
<RedRum> hmm, strabes one sec
<Zeion> same KDE seems to have taken over Gnome
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: i don't know, good luck.
<fr0nk> anyone know what that means? ;)
<ikonia> fr0nk thats not a bug - thats how it sould work
<Hattorii> ikonia: how to change it then
<strabes> Zeion: sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop kdm
<Ernz> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<fr0nk> ikonia: oh *G* ok
<scrimple> ikonia what should work?
<Hattorii> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<aa^way> hey, as i open over ~20 windows on ubuntu it will start tabbing them, i dont like to, how to fix it?
<jmoro> im tell in to fix the boot screen default you have to do this command and the do the dpkg slash reconfigure sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<ikonia> Hattorii edit your environment variable
<ikonia> scrimple how you change the background
<strabes> Zeion: have you resolved your problem yet?
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: i think he needs to change it from KDE, but i'm not sure how to do that
<Zeion> im removeing kdm (kde)  as instructed and trying to see if it works
<strabes> IndyGunFreak, Zeion: what exactly is the problem?
<scrimple> no it doesn't it just stalls and won't load any backgrounds
<strabes> IndyGunFreak, Zeion: Is your BOOTSPLASH the kubuntu one?
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: he installed KDE, and it apparently has disabled(or deleted?) a custom login screen he had
<Hattorii> ikonia: how i edit environment variable?
<strabes> Hattorii: you put them in ~/.bashrc
<IndyGunFreak> uninstalling KDE is probably a bit extreme..lol,
<IndyGunFreak> although i think KDE is the devil, so uninstall away
<fr0nk> Hattorii: for testing purposes you can use the "export" command
<fr0nk> Hattorii: export varname=value <command>
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: the problem is that when he installed kubuntu, he chose to use kdm (instead of gdm) as the default
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: thats why i suggested he log in to KDE and fix his problem
<disinterested> i did that too
<IndyGunFreak> he apparently didn't want to do that
<disinterested> lol
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: he should just remove the kdm package
<strabes> I bet his bootsplash is wrong too
<andy_> how can I check how much swap space is left?
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: probably
<strabes> andy_: "free"
<Zeion> it kicked me out but dident remove the problem it is still the same
<RedRum> strabes: did you get a PM from R3ddy?
<strabes> Zeion: what did you try to remove?
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: regardless, KDE is about as close as the average Linux user can get to a virus...lol
<Zeion> kdm
<strabes> RedRum: no
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: I use kde. It's more powerful than gnome
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: i'd rather have my face stomped on with golf cleats
<Ern1> >>>> To anyone >>>>> Is it possible to install Feisty on a PC with XP, and not damage the XP installation?
<Zeion> it logges in to gnome by default but its still kdes borring non modded login screen that handles it
<erUSUL> Ern1: yes
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: sorry about that. KDE has options to place & size windows on creation which saves me a lot of time
<Ern1> erUSUL: Do I have to manually edit the partition table?
<Zeion> or put it on another harddisk
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: yeah, thats a nice feature, but i can't handle the crayon book look of it.
<dimeotane> I need help with cream in feisty....  It used to let me maximise the window and size it... but not since I upgraded to fesity. Any suggestions?
<andy_> hm, when I'm idling, xorg uses around 10% of CPU time, how can I check what the culprit is?
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: what? the shiny icons?
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: the default, i don't mess with KDE to know themes, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> i also hate the menu structure
<NBrepresent> hi, what do you recommend for a p2p program with a gui?
<erUSUL> !install | Ern1
<ubotu> Ern1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> i also hate how everything starts with K.
<IndyGunFreak> I also hate that its a resource hog.
<Trini_Man> ubot info on firefox
<HymnToLife> no more than Gnome...
<Zeion> some time during the install process of my theme wich is here http://parker1.co.uk/ubuntu-se/ it asked something about KDE or Gnome, as i was installing KDE theme i thought it was what to choose but now it is in command over gnome login, and im not quite certain what i did.
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: oh. imo amarok is a wonderful music program
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: i use some KDE apps, for instance, KTorrent..
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: ok
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NBrepresent> hi, what do you recommend for a p2p program with a gui?
<Pici> !p2p | NBrepresent
<ubotu> NBrepresent: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<jvolkman> I love KDE technologically, but I hate it's cluttered look
<IndyGunFreak> NBrepresent: frostwire...
<jvolkman> so I stick to gnome and use Konqueror, Kate, etc. as needed.
<NBrepresent> thanks for the links, Pici
<Zeion> from this link can someone tell me what to do to get gnome login screen back? http://parker1.co.uk/ubuntu-se/
<strabes> Zeion: that's kinda a sketch login screen
<strabes> Zeion: sudo apt-get remove kdm
<IndyGunFreak> Zeion: you actually installed Ubuntu Satanic Edition?
<dimeotane> jvolkman: other than KDE having a different look than gnome... what's would be the biggest difference between kbuntu and ubuntu?
<zaggynl> what? :D
<kaolti> arghh how can i get xserver is not installed when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Hattorii> ikonia: can't find the jvm directory.. how can i set the proper path?
<Zeion> i was looking for a new cool visual for linux and a friend found it and helped me install it
<IndyGunFreak> geez, ballsy
<strabes> kaolti: do you have an ATI card?
<ikonia> what do you mean - you can't find the jvm directory ?
<kaolti> strabes nvidia
<ikonia> Hattorii you installed it - you should know where it is
<jvolkman> dimeotane, there really is no difference other than the differences between KDE and Gnome.
<the_sultan> barg ubuntu broke windows
<Hattorii> it's in my home
<ikonia> the_sultan no it didn't
<Hattorii> but there is no jvm dir
<ikonia> Hattorii you installed it
<kaolti> strabes: im tryin to install new drivers
<ikonia> Hattorii you know where you installed it to
<strabes> Zeion: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/66725-installing-gdm-themes-fedora.html
<Hattorii> ikonia: it's in home
<Hattorii> ikonia: but there is no jvm dir inside
<Hattorii> ikonia: i installed the bin from sun site
<ikonia> of course there is no "jvm" dir
<kaolti> strabes: and i get xserver is not installed error
<ikonia> Hattorii exactly
<ikonia> Hattorii YOU installed it
<Zeion> i did that already now i see E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hattorii> ikonia: can't understand.
<ikonia> Hattorii so YOU should have read on what was on the screen to see where it was installing it
<strabes> kaolti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<the_sultan> hmm ubuntu installer doesnt think it can format my hdd
<strabes> kaolti: did you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Hattorii> ikonia: locate jvm doesn't find any dir under 1.6 java
<kaolti> strabes: yea.but problem is solved now, thanks for the link :)
<ikonia> Hattorii there is no such command as "jvm" so locate will never find it
<Hattorii> not command
<Hattorii> directory
<ikonia> Hattorii there should not be a dir called "jvm"
<the_sultan> 'the creation of swap space in partition #5 of ide1 maser (hda) failed...what could be the cause of this ?
<Hattorii> i see that current JAVA_HOME path point to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<ikonia> the_sultan not enough space, can't re-size
<ikonia> Hattorii ok ???
<ikonia> Hattorii so ?
<the_sultan> there isnt any partitions on the disk
<Hattorii> what's the dir i should point it to no?
<Hattorii> now
<fr0nk> hm, doesn't the gnome-terminal read the .bash_profile in my ~?
<ikonia> Hattorii the 1.6 dir
<strabes> fr0nk: yeah
<fr0nk> damn ;o
<ikonia> Hattorii this is all explained in the guide
<Hattorii> which one?
<Vuen> hey #ubuntu, i'm having problems with k3b. it keeps telling me cds are burning properly, but the cds don't work
<Hattorii> which guide
<ikonia> Hattorii the java guide on the wiki
<Zeion> tried remove from synaptic ill be back need to reboot to test it out
<Hattorii> any link?
<ikonia> Hattorii https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<fr0nk> strabes: is there a way to make gnome-terminal read the file?
<Vuen> it's incredibly frustrating because it keeps ruining blank dvds
<ikonia> Hattorii search it
<fr0nk> strabes: or does it have its own format?
<strabes> try "source ~/.bash_profile"
<the_sultan> ikonia, i told it to do the partitioning auto
<fr0nk> strabes: and btw have you tried irssi out?
<fr0nk> strabes: \o/ :x :D
<strabes> fr0nk: yeah I don't have time to learn all the commands and things - i'll just stick with noob konversation
<the_sultan> when i go to manually partition it wont let me do it either
<Hattorii> ikonia: it doesn't explain how to install from the sun download
<ikonia> Hattorii yes it does
<the_sultan> what size does my swap file need to be
<ikonia> the_sultan double the ram is a good guide
<fr0nk> strabes: there aren't any other commands, just /nick /join and /server <server> that you'll probably need
<fairman> Hi, how can i force Konqueror to view thumblains when i open ftp folder with jpeg pictures?
<Hattorii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java doesn't
<Hattorii> ikonia: if it does, please point me to correct one
<strabes> fr0nk: no I like everything automated
<fr0nk> fairman: enable preview of pictures on a network location
<strabes> fr0nk: I saw that you could do that in irssi, but I didn't want to bother
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: double the ram?.. Never heard that, I'll have to remember that.
<IndyGunFreak> whats the logic for that/
<ikonia> Hattorii it explains it
<strabes> fr0nk: like when I open konversation, it automatically connects to the server I want and a few channels I want
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak it used to be 1.5 times the ram
<Hattorii> ikonia: where?
<fr0nk> strabes: you aren't bothering, this is about helping each other :D
<the_sultan> is a swap primary or logical ?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<ikonia> Hattorii read it
<fr0nk> strabes: ah ok, in irssi you'd have to script that
<Hattorii> ikonia: sudo update-alternatives --config java doesn't list the one i installed
<ikonia> for example If you want to use Sun's Java instead of the open source GIJ (GNU Java bytecode interpreter) you need to set it as default. To list installed JVMs:
<fairman> fr0nk: thank you, so easy ...
<ikonia> Hattorii possibly as you've not installed it right
<strabes> fr0nk: it didn't look like I would have to use a script on the irssi help page
<strabes> fr0nk: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<Hattorii> ikonia: as i said u, the guide doesn't explain how to install from sun download. it suppose you have already installed.
<ikonia> Hattorii thats not the only other guide
<Hattorii> i did: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/webnotes/install/jre/install-linux.html#self-extracting
<fr0nk> strabes: yes you could also use the "autoperform" section in the config, but then irssi will do that on all servers iirc
<timposey> Hello all... have a problem... I was running the upgrade to 7.04 when I lost power.  I now have power but get the following message when I try to check updates... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Hattorii> so it's difficult to do those 2 commands wrong
<strabes> fr0nk:
<ikonia> Hattorii htats nothing to do with ubuntu that guide
<strabes> fr0nk: oh
<strabes> fr0nk: i'm not going to bother though. If it ain't broke, don't fix it
<ikonia> Hattorii thats a generic install that assume you know how to configure your distro
<Hattorii> ikonia: it's the guide to installa the .bin from sun
<ikonia> Hattorii yes - but nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> Hattorii so ubuntu won't be aware of what you've installed
<Hattorii> so gimme a guide to install the bin in ubuntu
<Hattorii> u haven't provide one
<Hattorii> but u say it exists
<ikonia> Hattorii its in the wiki
<Hattorii> where
<ikonia> have a search around
<lampyris> i tried to install ubuntu gtk theme on debian, but it doesn't work... can you help me?
<the_sultan> what the balls why wouldnt ubuntu let me write partitions to the hdd when im trying to install it ?
<Hobbsee> timposey: run sudo dpkg --configure -a then
<Hattorii> u pasted me the "sudo update-alternatives --config java" that doesn't show me the installed one
<ikonia> the_sultan anything in error log
<ikonia> Hattorii because I've told you "ubuntu isn't aware of what you've installed"
<fsckr> is there a conky channel?
<the_sultan> where that ?
<timposey> Hobbsee in terminal?
<Hobbsee> timposey: yes
<ikonia> the_sultan normally /var/log
<timposey> thanks
<Hobbsee> timposey: close synaptic/the updater first
<the_sultan> my mouse has died also is their a shortcut to get into terminal
<ikonia> the_sultan no idea
<dromer> hi all, I just installed sopcast o.2.8 but I need firefox to open linsk with sop:// with it, can someone explain (or point me in the right direction to) how I can do this? (I know I have to add something in about:config)
<the_sultan> and now the system as locked up again
<Hattorii> ikonia: so where is the guide to install the bin from sun in ubuntu?
<fr0nk> btw who mentioned he is using beryl to arrange the window positions?
<the_sultan> i dont think ubuntu likes my pc :p
<fr0nk> it doesn't work ;)
<Hobbsee> !java | Hattorii
<ubotu> Hattorii: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<timposey> hobbsee:  How do I close that?
<Hattorii> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hobbsee> timposey: uh?  like you close any other program - the quit button
<fr0nk> huh gnome-terminal doesn't seem to work with ncurses (centericq) properly. Is it me or a bug?
<timposey> Hobbsee  Ok lol  it was just not open so I thought it may be running out there in the universe somewhere...
<Hobbsee> timposey: (if it's open, that is)
<Hobbsee> timposey: ahhh.  nope
<Hattorii> ikonia: the guide tell how to install java 6 from repository, not from sun bin file
<ikonia> Hattorii exactly
<ikonia> Hattorii as I said - the sun guie is nothing to do with ubuntu so ubuntu will not be aware of it
<timposey> Hobbsee  looks like the install is running correctly once again.. thanks for the help
<Hobbsee> Hattorii: the sun bin file has instructions with it, if you wish to use that, iirc....
<Hobbsee> which ubuntu probably wont be aware of - the package manager, anyway
<ikonia> Hobbsee I've told him 3 times
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i check what programs are using a file/device? i'm trying to unmount my cdrom and it keeps telling me it's busy
<W_McL> AFAIK java 6 is available in the package management, so why install sun's version?
<clusterm1gnet> guys, im mad...  i was told that ubuntu 7.04 supports lvm on install, it doesnt :(
<VirhYl3> How do I get ownership over my mp3s so I can edit their tags in Rhythmbox?
<clusterm1gnet> it doesnt recognize my volume groups
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: i thought it did - the alternate cd
<VirhYl3> Is there a way to do it without the console?
<W_McL> clusterm1gnet: it does. (at least the alternate install cd does) you just need to set it up
<clusterm1gnet> Hobbsee: sorry?
<clusterm1gnet> W_McL: i have a linux distro i wish to move off from...  i need to keep my data, its on lvm
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: as in, the alternate cd has lots more options - including LVM, i think
<clusterm1gnet> so i pop the cd i downloaded, and it didnt work
<Hobbsee> did you use the desktop cd?
<clusterm1gnet> Hobbsee: a desktop showed up :)
<clusterm1gnet> Hobbsee: with an install icon
<clusterm1gnet> yes, i used the desktop cd download
<clusterm1gnet> should i grab the server one?
<VirhYl3> the alternate cd, yes.
<W_McL> clusterm1gnet: not the server one, the alternate one
<VirhYl3> so how do I get permission to rename my mp3s?
<clusterm1gnet> thanks!
<VirhYl3> without the command line?
<Noodlesgc> why will my ubuntu not let me change the read-write access to my hard drives?
<YamiTenshi> hey, can anybody help me set up a PPPoE connection in Edgy Eft?
<VirhYl3> Noodlesgc: I'm having the same exact problem.
<timposey> Hobbsee the install stopped and gives me the following error....Errors were encountered while processing: notification-daemon
<W_McL> Noodlesgc: you usually need superuser privileges to do such operations
<VirhYl3> Yes, how do I get superuser privileges?
<Noodlesgc> but it wont even let me install programs
<Hobbsee> timposey: can you pastebin the full error please?
<W_McL> VirhYl3: type sudo in front of the command you want to execute in the terminal
<VirhYl3> noodles: Yeah, Linux is anal that way.  Which is why we need to be superusers.
<VirhYl3> ah, see, I don't know commands in the terminal.
<VirhYl3> I want to be a super user in gnome.
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: ahh.  that's the desktop cd.  for more of the unusual configs, you need to use the alternate cd
<clusterm1gnet> guys, so what you're talkign about, is checking the "alternate CD" box here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<clusterm1gnet> ya?
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: yeah
<clusterm1gnet> Hobbsee: thanks!
<Hobbsee> !multiverse | Hattorii
<ubotu> Hattorii: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: no problem
<timposey> Hobbsee I'm fairly new ... that is the full error that I see on the terminal screen
<VirhYl3> Can I just make myself a super user?
<Hobbsee> !multiverse > Hattorii
<Hobbsee> VirhYl3: it's...not a good idea.
<VirhYl3> so I can just right click on files and change their permissions at will?
<holypax> ies4linux problem
<Hobbsee> !root | VirhYl3
<ubotu> VirhYl3: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Noodlesgc> how can i become a superuser
<clusterm1gnet> Hobbsee: where can i rtfm the difference between desktop and server ubuntu, is there a diff sheet somewhere?
<etuardu> i have a problem about compiz: when i run compiz --replace all windows loose their title bar
<Hobbsee> !root > Noodlesgc
<VirhYl3> Hobbsee: I don't want to bother.  I'm no n00b.  I want to be a super user in gnome, so I don't have to type all day.
<W_McL> clusterm1gnet: the server cd installs a commandline system without GUI
<Hobbsee> VirhYl3: then see the factoid
<VirhYl3> OK, lookin' at it.
<Hobbsee> W_McL: dont confuse the *server* install with the alternate
<squidly[work] > hello.. I've got an issue with a ubuntu server that is driving me up the wall
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: if you've ever installed debian, or installed an older version of ubuntu, the alternate isntaller is tha tone - has a lot more options, including lvm stuff.
<squidly[work] > when ever I restart it I have to reset permissions on a directory for samab and I cant figure out why it wont stay installed
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: the desktop installer is basically the more common versions of that
<W_McL> Hobbsee: i don't confuse it
<VirhYl3> I read that whole page.  It just gives me a bunch of command line stuff that isn't helping me.
<W_McL> Hobbsee: i try to explain the differences
<Hobbsee> clusterm1gnet: i'm assuming you're meaning the difference between the alternate cd, and desktop, or server install and desktop?
<Hobbsee> W_McL: true - i guessed what clusterm1gnet meant, rather than what he said, based on what he said previously
<RancidZA> hey guys
<VirhYl3> I just need to right click on files at will (for about an hour) and change their permissions.  After that I can go back to being me.
<VirhYl3> So that I can change the mp3 tag info on about 1,000 mp3s.
<RancidZA> im trying to install the RT driver for mah wireless card
<RancidZA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61
<BuntuBear> ubuntu cd's are here :D
<RancidZA> make keeps failing :/
<RancidZA> http://rafb.net/p/BkxoeX18.html
<Hattorii> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<RancidZA> see the pastebin above
<W_McL> VirhYl3: then hit Alt+f2, type "gksudo nautilus" to start the filemanager with superuser permissions, do the changes and close the filemanager after that
<coz_> has anyone here tried the new nvidia beta driver  v100.14.05 ?
<VirhYl3> W_McL: THANK YOU!!! That's exactly what I want to do.
<the_sultan> hmm ubuntu doesnt like my hard drive
<W_McL> VirhYl3: but use the superuser permissions carefully ;)
<the_sultan> when its trying to install and make the partitions it fails and the log file is full of i/o errors
<CaptainMorgan> I must be going blind.. where is the menu editor ?
<Hobbsee> VirhYl3: how many files are you oging to change, and what are you going to change the permissions to?
<CaptainMorgan> in fiesty
<the_sultan> how do i format a hdd in ubuntu ?
<CaptainMorgan> the_sultan, gparted ?
<squidly[work] > the_sultan, mkfs
<the_sultan> captainMorgan, wat ?
<variant> CaptainMorgan: right click the menu button and select edit menu
<CaptainMorgan> thanks variant
<CaptainMorgan> the_sultan,  gparted
<graphyx> is there a way to make sure that the video stuff is set up right?
<CaptainMorgan> what didn't you understand?
<VirhYl3> heh, now it won't let me change owners.  It automatically goes back to root every time I click my name.
<the_sultan> what is gparted
<CaptainMorgan> google
<CaptainMorgan> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<graphyx> I only got 1024x768 on the install and I know this card can do 1280x1024
<CaptainMorgan> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hattorii> Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-11-generic is it edgy or feisty?
<variant> Hattorii: edgy
<VirhYl3> Is there no way to change ownership of a directory?
<variant> Hattorii: if you want to know the version your running use lsb-release
<herbaliser> what packages do in need to install to compile from source i have done apt-get install build-essentials get's me the compiler
<Kayef> Hi guys....new here,first time login
<variant> VirhYl3: chown, and chown -R to recurse
<edgy> Hattorii: cat /etc/issue would help you a lot
<Kayef> can i ask a question now??
<VirhYl3> see, but I don't understand the dos like directory structure well enough to use the command line reasonably.
<VirhYl3> *sigh*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*cyorxamp*@*]  by ChanServ
<squidly[work] > Kayef, nope :P
<variant> herbaliser: thats all you need, some software willr equire other build time functionaltiy but it will tell you whats missing when you run the configure script
<VirhYl3> Kayef: just ask.
* squidly[work]  ducks
<squidly[work] > Kayef, sorry just kidding ask away
<Kayef> thanks
<eternal_p> good morning all...quick question, is there Adobe Reader 7 for Feisty Dawn...the default document image viewer is OK, but doesn't handle fonts or printing properly, I know it is in the edgey eft repositories...
<herbaliser> glib2-devel is missing can i install this using apt-get?
<variant> VirhYl3: there is no dos like directory struction
<variant> structure
<VirhYl3> well, when I'm typing in a console, I call that DOS like.
<variant> VirhYl3: why don't you just change permissions with the gui?
<VirhYl3> and I have no idea what the F#*K I'm doing in there.
<squidly[work] > VirhYl3, the proper term is being in a shell
<VirhYl3> I's not letting me.
<Kayef> I just install ubuntu and my usb hub doesn't work if i startup with it plugged in but if i plug it in after ubuntu has loaded then it works
<Kayef> how?
<VirhYl3> it switches back to root automatically.
<VirhYl3> Kayef: I read somewhere that that may be a bug that is being worked on.
<Kayef> means I have to wait till they get it sorted out?
<Kayef> no quick solution at the moment?
<VirhYl3> Make sure you have the latest updates.
* VirhYl3 shrugs.
<Kayef> I have the auto update on
<Kayef> is it enough?
<VirhYl3> most likely.
<VirhYl3> :D
<VirhYl3> you may want to try prayer, as well. LOL
<squidly[work] > Kayef, that should be good. You also can manualy check it with updates
<Kayef> wat is prayer?
<VirhYl3> a bad joke.
<squidly[work] > Kayef, its a bad joke :P
<VirhYl3> jinx!
<Kayef> oooo
<Kayef> i see
* squidly[work]  sets mode -v
<VirhYl3> OK, so nautilus won't allow me to change permissions.
<eternal_p> kayef: I don't know how, but see if you can delay the usb startup in ubuntu (take it out of startup, and put it into a script) that may get you what you need, have you tried a different USB hub?
<variant> VirhYl3: press alt f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<Kayef> no....but if i plug individual usb in its the same
<VirhYl3> Did that.
<Kayef> it doesn't load
<VirhYl3> I'm root.
<VirhYl3> It's showing me all the options, but it won't let me switch owners.
<variant> VirhYl3: be aware that if you change permissions on something you don't know the purpose of you can totaly break the system
<Kayef> how do i take out from startup and put it into script?
<VirhYl3> It just jumps right back to root no matter what I select.
<VirhYl3> variant: I just want to change permissions on a directory of mp3s.
<variant> VirhYl3: what is the filesystem?
<kaolti> anyone knows how can i install msttcorefonts with apt-get?
<variant> VirhYl3: is it a fat filesystem?
<VirhYl3> NTFS
<kaolti> im getting Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<VirhYl3> XD
<variant> VirhYl3: is it mounted with write permission?
<VirhYl3> think so.
<tommus> hey, whats a great bit-torrent client for feisty?
<variant> VirhYl3: you can't change permissions on a read only fs
<Hattorii> how to install sun-java6-jdk? my repository can't find it. i created sources.list with http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<VirhYl3> i can write some files!
<binary0> hi guys... is there any way to have exim installed to work with one large config file only in stead of the ubuntu-style macro, multiple config files ??
<variant> VirhYl3: type mount, if it says ro it's read only if rw then read/write
<variant> VirhYl3: perhaps ntfs doesn't support owner/group perms either. i don't know much about that fs
<VirhYl3> ummm... see I don't know what directory to type that in.
<variant> VirhYl3: any directory
<VirhYl3> I don't understand command line stuff AT ALL.
<VirhYl3> O I C.
<VirhYl3> hmmm
<kaolti> anyone knows how can i install msttcorefonts?
<variant> !fots | kaolti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !fonts | kaolti
<ubotu> kaolti: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<frank_b> does ubuntu have a limit for user accounts? I can't create one...
<kaolti> thx thx
<VirhYl3> hmmm... maybe it's doing something this time.  I'm getting the "wait" icon on the mouse.
<variant> frank_b: no
<frank_b> variant: ok, thanks. must be a bug then
<Ctrl_Z> :O
<VirhYl3> Nope, still doesn't work.  Can't add information to those tracks in Rhythmbox.
<VirhYl3> *sigh*
<variant> VirhYl3: did you do what i asked?
<VirhYl3> yes.
<variant> VirhYl3: why didn't you tell me the result?
<VirhYl3> I alt f2 gksudo nautilus.
<variant> VirhYl3: i mean, mount in a terminal
<VirhYl3> I try and alter permissions, try to switch owners, try to alter groups... all nothing.
<VirhYl3> i don't even know the begining of how to do that.
<agresor> Can anyone help with " http://pastebin.ca/465645"
<VirhYl3> like I go in the terminal and just type "mount"?
<variant> VirhYl3: type the word mount in a  terminal
<agresor> i have problem with SOUND on MPlayer
<variant> VirhYl3: and then enter
<VirhYl3> it all comes up rw.
<variant> VirhYl3: put the output on www.rafb.net/paste
<VirhYl3> rw,nosuid,nodev
<herbaliser> can i search a package with apt-get ?    for example all packages containting dbus
<variant> herbaliser: apt-cache search dbus
<VirhYl3> http://rafb.net/p/NtSD1646.html
<VirhYl3> is my prob nosuid?
* VirhYl3 wishes he had an old 3g ipod to format as a killer external hd.
<variant> VirhYl3: you are using a network share?
<ikonia> VirhYl3 why would it be a "killer" hd ?
<VirhYl3> because every other external hd overheats or breaks easily.
<VirhYl3> yes.
<ikonia> nosense
<VirhYl3> I'm attempting to share my divx with the living room PC.
<jrib> herbaliser: you want to search package names, desciptions or contents?
<variant> VirhYl3: nice that you were able to set up nfs...
<VirhYl3> ikonia: You don't live in the desert I take it.
<VirhYl3> guess so.
<ikonia> then you want a full size hd running fast with a fast interface rather than a usb device clogging up the buss
<VirhYl3> no idea what you are talking about.
<herbaliser> jrib i want to search package name
<herbaliser> apt-cach sarch works
<jrib> herbaliser: apt-cache search --names-only foo
<LjL> apt-cache search blah | grep blah also comes useful
<VirhYl3> movies don't share, either.  Or at least I don't have permission to see them.  It tries to make me type in a password from the windows machine, and then that is the end of THAT game.
<jrib> !apt > herbaliser (see the private message from ubotu)
<VirhYl3> I've posted bugs about all this on launchpad.
<herbaliser> tnx jrib
<VirhYl3> I'm doing my civic duty.
<Noodlesgc> is there any codec pack i can download where ubuntu will be able to handle all formats?
<variant> VirhYl3:
<erUSUL> !mp3 > Noodlesgc
<ZeZu> mono in the us.archive repos. is ancient
<ZeZu> anyone explain this ?
<VirhYl3> variant: yes?
<variant> Noodlesgc: install vlc, contains support for basically all formats
<variant> VirhYl3: nm
<mc44> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ZeZu> feisty only ?
<Noodlesgc> after i install vlc will other media players be able to use the vlc codecs?
<VirhYl3> noodles, there's also a gstreamer (ugly) or something that helps you run divx.  Browse synaptic.
<VirhYl3> noodles: no.
<ZeZu> i can see only version 1.1.13
<mc44> ZeZu: older releases do not get updated packages
<variant> Noodlesgc: are you using feisty?
<ZeZu> haha
<Solarion>  7103 solarion  15   0  426m 362m  14m S  3.0 23.8   4:44.28 gnome-panel
<ZeZu> so much for LTS
<Solarion>  so, where do I find the leak?
<Noodlesgc> 7.04
<ZeZu> Limited Term Support i guess
<variant> ZeZu: security fixes are back ported
<mc44> ZeZu: support applies to security not to new packages
<Summer> how do I change font in Gnome?
<ZeZu> that sucks
<Solarion> ZeZu: LTS means you will continue to get patches, but of course not new versions.
<mc44> ZeZu: it wouldnt be a stable release if every new package got put in there
<Pici> !info mono dapper
<VirhYl3> well, I'm gonna have to attack this project some other night.... It's 7 AM and I gotta get SOME sleep.. Rest assured, I'll be back trying to get Ubuntu to "work" in the future.
<ZeZu> apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3.2 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<ab0oo> I need  a grub expert..  I have a feisty system on /dev/hdb, and an old Windows system on /dev/hda.  I wanted to recover the hda drive for use in another machine, but obviously the master boot record was on hda.  how to I convice hdb to boot once it becomes hda?
<ZeZu> how do i upgrade to feisty ?
<variant> ZeZu: how does that suck exactly? it would cease to be dapper if all the packages were updated regularly.. it would be the same as feisty
<mc44> !upgrade | ZeZu
<ubotu> ZeZu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lz1gjd> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ab0oo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ZeZu> well it sucks b/c i have to upgrade to use a package, or install it manually
<variant> ZeZu: install it manually.. not hard
<ZeZu> you might get shot for saying it though ;p
<rhYAFK> zezu: You should upgrade.  Feisty >>>> Dapper.
<ZeZu> people in this channel scream about manual installs
<Parmenion> hi people
<variant> ZeZu: depends on how competent you are
<Xyc0> My sound card keeps disappearing, does anyone know of any issues with audigy drivers?
<ikonia> ZeZu people do not advise manual installas it breaks dependency trees
<ikonia> variant exactly
<Parmenion> ZeZu: manual installs are commonsense ...
<ZeZu> indneed
<ab0oo> so the answer is just "boot from a rescue disk and install grub"?
<ikonia> Parmenion not for everyone
<herbaliser> in need  DBUS-Glib 0.60  and devel package i have no idee how it's called for ubuntu
<Parmenion> ikonia: i suppose ...
<herbaliser> getting error when compiling from source
<rhYAFK> zezu, just do the automatic install upgrade.
<ZeZu> I use LFS mostly
<ikonia> herbaliserapt-cache search
<Parmenion> herbaliser: it isnt in apt?
<mc44> ZeZu: because it is so much easier to install mono there :)
<ikonia> ZeZu thats interesting as I am one of the LFS writers
<ZeZu> i'm working on an arcade machine, and i knew the mono worked different
<ZeZu> ikonia, i know ;)
<rhYAFK> Feisty is really a huge upgrade from dapper.
<Noodlesgc> is there any where i can download vlc player and install it on windows, because im on windows right now
<ikonia> ooh
<Parmenion> rhYAFK: yep :P
<rhYAFK> I reformatted after dapper in seconds.
<Parmenion> Noodlesgc: google for vlc
<herbaliser> installed all dbus packages from apt but getting the same error
<Pici> Noodlesgc: Google for vlc
<LjL> !windows > Noodlesgc    (Noodlesgc, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Parmenion> lol Pici:P
<ZeZu> ikonia, i've poked around the lfs channels at different times for a long while, and have spoken with you before
<ikonia> herbaliser what are you trying to do ?
<ikonia> ZeZu apologies, I cdon't remember everyone
<rhYAFK> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ZeZu> ikonia, of course
<Parmenion> lol !
<Parmenion> i like the !windows
<sn0> skar cool glad it helped :)
<WaxyFresh> !windows
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Parmenion> guys, how do i get that tray icon for wicd ?
<herbaliser> oh found it
<herbaliser> sorry didn't see
<variant> Parmenion: wicd?
<Parmenion> yep
<variant> Parmenion: which is?
<WaxyFresh> anyone know where gaim keeps log files?
<Mikhael> .gaim
<Mikhael> ~/.gaim
<nick_name> anyone know how to start the Main Menu from the terminal?
<Xyc0> Can someone help me with a sound card problem?
<sn0> WaxyFresh gaim doesn't log by default, but in ~/.gaim once enabled
<Parmenion> variant: its something like network manager except much better:P
<Parmenion> i used to have the sys tray icon
<mc44> nick_name: why do you want to do that?
<Parmenion> but after a reformat after i wiped my /home to oblivion .... i forgot how i did it :\
<Parmenion> the FAQs used to have them, but it seems they've moved
<nick_name> so I can right click and have it start via my nautilus scripts
<ikonia> nick_name thats not how it will work
<nick_name> is there anyway to open the main menu other than from the taskbar?
<Geist_> Is there an easy way to backup a harddrive to a FAT32 partion? Just taring it fails on the filesizelimit of 4 gig, so I need a way to split and compres and have accsesable parts. Oh, and just change the stores format is not an option :-(
<nick_name> or a panel
<sn0> Geist_ 4Gig is the limit of the fat32 filesystem
<sn0> for max file size
<Parmenion> need a little help getting the wicd systray icon
<erUSUL> Geist_: try dar or the -M option to tar
<sn0> you could split the files, or repartition with something that isn't such limited
<Parmenion> anyone?
<sn0> or backup to another pc if available over ssh/sftp
<ad0le> How do I restart the remote desktop server form the command line?
<erUSUL> ad0le: sudo shutdown -r now
<Geist_> no, just have this one drive in the given format. and -M can't compress, as far as I know?
<ad0le> no, I dont know the executable name
<Pici> nick_name: You want to see the application browser? or the control panel?
<sn0> ad0le i believe you use gconf to enable/disable the remote desktop built into gnome
<nick_name> application browser
<sn0> gconft--l iirc :)
<sn0> gconftool sorry
<ad0le> Im at work, I can ssh into my home machine but it looks like the RDesktop daemon stopped running, I just need to know how to start it back up :)
<sn0> try gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true (haven't tested) so please check
<Hobbsee> ad0le: i'd try running "rdesktop" as the executable - or at least trying that, then hitting tab
<Pici> nick_name: /usr/lib/gnome-main-menu/application-browser
<Hattorii> how to change $JAVA_HOME? i edited .bashrc but if i do echo $JAVA_HOME the old path is shown.
<sn0> brb food
<ikonia> Hattorii you've been told about 4 times on this
<crtsan> ok
<Hattorii> ikonia: what
<mc44> Hattorii: you need to restart the terminal
<ikonia> Hattorii your java issue has been explained to you about 4 times
<ad0le> still no beans on the restart of rdesktop
<nick_name> i don't have the directory "gnome-main-menu" in /usr/lib/
<the_sultan> hmm i dont like it when programs take to long to close a session on a disc it usually means trouble
<Hattorii> ikonia: your answer are general and limit to check on google.. not much help
<ikonia> Hattorii no - its been explaiend to you in detail and you have been given the wiki pages to explain how to fix it
<freez> hello all i need help edg wont detcect m network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<Hattorii> <mc44> Hattorii: you need to restart the terminal
<Hattorii> that's an help ikonia
<variant> there should be a !learn2read factoid..
<Hattorii> specific questions leads to specific answers
<ikonia> Hattorii because thats not true
<Hattorii> it works
<ikonia> Hattorii restarting the termnal will just re-parse bashrc
<ikonia> you just needed to source it
<Pici> nick_name: Why dont you open the window you want to know the application of, then go to a terminal, type `ps ax | grep something` where something is part of the possible application name.
<ikonia> or set it manually
<Hattorii> and that helped
<Hattorii> u could tell me how to set manually
<matchstick> anyone that can help me with an installation prob?
<Hattorii> but u just said i was been explained yet
<variant> matchstick: just ask your question
<Lopi> hi... i have error in lsb-base... so i cant install fluxbox by aptitude for examply. How can i repair lsb-base?
<M_SAn> Hello there. I need to apply a patch for WIFi. I am supposed to go to /usr/src/linux-2.6.20/ but it does not exist, I have only linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2 there. What should I do?
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect m network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<wizard123> hello
<matchstick> i have ubuntu loaded up from the CD, and when i click the install icon that it puts on the desktop the installer window pops up and then closes right away
<lynucs> How is feisty? Worth to update from edgy?
<ma3x> can someone paste his ubunti /boot/grub/menu.lst file on pastebin?
<michelp> lynucs, definitely
<wizard123> i need help with mp3 support in amarok in feisty fawn (kubuntu)
<variant> lynucs: if edgy works for you then don't bother
<variant> lynucs: if you ever come to reinstall then gowith feisty
<wizard123> what should i install to enable mp3 support in amarok ?
<Parmenion> lynucs: depends
<Parmenion> i like fiesty
<Pici> !mp3 > wizard123
<wizard123> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<michelp> yeah to a degree it depends on your own attitude with trying new things
<binary0> !exim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mlehrer> easyubuntu's channel says that the functionality to easily add java/dvd/flash is built into feisty - is that correct/
<michelp> myself I like to throw my stuff over the cliff and see if it flies
<mlehrer> ?
<ikonia> Hattorii or you could read the docs you've been sent to learn how to do it
<lynucs> why should i ever reinstall ?
<matchstick> i have ubuntu loaded up from the CD, and when i click the install icon that it puts on the desktop the installer window pops up and then closes right away
<variant> matchstick: yes
<matchstick> any thoughts as to whats wrong?
<variant> mlehrer: yes
<wizard123> k
<Parmenion> lynucs: if it ever comes to it :P
<mlehrer> variant: cool, how do you do it
<lynucs> :D
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<variant> mlehrer: attempt to play a video/audio file and it will prompt you with the codec install window
<haru> on my fiesty installation.. the only refresh rates detected are 60 and 85.. anyone know how do i force it to 75 Hz
<smoenux> does someone know how to push the output from 'ls' to the paste buffer ? so that I can just paste the content on a website or something?
<variant> mlehrer: with a choice of codecs (if there is more than one)
<haru> smoenux, ls > filename.txt
<haru> then open file and copy paste
<Pici> smoenux: You can copy and paste out of a terminal window too...
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<haru> on my fiesty installation.. the only refresh rates detected are 60 and 85.. anyone know how do i force it to 75 Hz
<mlehrer> variant: you have got to be kidding me, isn't there a way to just pre-install all codecs , dvd, java, flash support?  like with the linux mint install?
<smoenux> haru, ya, that much I know. But I'm workin on a wee script for work, for other people who does not know... they just want to paste directly
<Noodlesgc> the only refresh rate for me is 60Hz and 800 x 600 is there any way i can turn it up?
<Parmenion> mlehrer: install ubuntu-restricted extras
<smoenux> without having to copy and paste
<Parmenion> comes with java, flash, mp3 and all
<pike_> you guys like zenity or is there a better solution for helpful little scripts?
<Toma-> mlehrer: isnt Mint based on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Toma- yes and ?
<erUSUL> smoenux: install xclip
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<Pici> !fixres | Noodlesgc , haru ::
<ubotu> Noodlesgc , haru ::: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Toma-> install Mint :D
<smoenux> !xclip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xclip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mlehrer> Toma-: yes but their install CD has java, flash, codecs, etc.
<erUSUL> smoenux: then you can do 'ls | xclip' and then paste with your middle button
<Rprp> Does someone know how i can use TeamSpeak and CS:S at the same time? (When i start TeamSpeak i dont have sound in CS:S)
<matchstick> anyone know why when i have ubuntu loaded, and click the install icon on the desktop that the install window opens and then closes right away?
<ikonia> Toma- why installmind ?
<erUSUL> !info xclip
<ubotu> xclip: command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.08-7 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 72 kB
<pike_> Rprp: teamspeak using wine?
<mlehrer> Toma-: unfortunately their new desktop is getting away from the ubuntu desktop and has their own vista-like piece of crap
<smoenux> thanks erUSUL
<Rprp> pike_: No, Teamspeak with linux client, CS:S using wine.
<mlehrer> Parmenion: ok i'll try it
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<Toma-> ikonia: because it has restricted on CD? you can always change the repos to ubuntu and just enjoy the ubuntuness after installed
<the_sultan> oh ffs gparted wont even boot it goes all artifacty... barg what is worng with my pc
<ikonia> Toma- no you can't
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<Toma-> o rly?
<mlehrer> Parmenion: it just says E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted
<ikonia> Toma- no
<kritzstapf> hi, im trying to use wpa with my belkin f5d7050, but all i get is: http://phpfi.com/230791
<Toma-> ok
<variant> mlehrer: whats wrong with having the codecs automatically installed when you play a video?
<Parmenion> mlehrer: look under add/remove programs
<nick_name> i  want to be able to open my Main Menu as it is now (currently in my top panel) but without it being in my top panel (from terminal or Alt+F2), is there no way to do that?
<mlehrer> variant: how is vlc able to install new codecs
<Parmenion> search for "restricted" under all available applications
<variant> mlehrer: it comes with them built in, which is why it is not included by default in ubuntu
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<variant> mlehrer: as it is legally a grey area in some countries and probably totaly illegal in some too.
<freez> no one have a clue how to fix this or what ?!!!!!!
<RedRum> whats a good irc client for linux?
<Pici> !irc | RedRum
<ubotu> RedRum: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Parmenion> RedRum: xchat is good
<variant> !repeat | freez
<ubotu> freez: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<freez> my ubuntu edgy wont detcect my network card (Realtek PHY RTL8201CL ) any one can help fixing this problem please . thanks
<pike_> Rprp: appearantly (i havent done this)  sudo apt-get isntall alsa-oss; aoss wine counterstrike.exe
<matchstick> anyone know why when i have ubuntu loaded, and click the install icon on the desktop that the install window opens and then closes right away?
<variant> freez: we heard you the first time, repeating the question will get you banned rather than getting your issue resolved
<Rprp> pike_: oke, thnx i will try...
<pike_> Rprp: not sure with the whole wine oss thing
<mlehrer> variant: ok so in other words, codec/java/flash support still sucks.  ugh
<freez> so no one can help . thats what are you trying to tel me variant ?
<variant> matchstick: you could try running it from a terminal and that should give some informative output
<Forgott3n> Can someone help me with trying to config my D-Link Wireless to static?
<Pici> matchstick: I think it would be easier to download and use the Alternate CD than trying to figure out why its not working.
<cute_bettong> anyone know if a zune media player will run in ubuntu?
<variant> Pici: not at all, as the alternate cd might not work either
<kuhcho> Parmenion: I like Xchat too but in ubuntu 7.04 there is no... onliy XChat-GNOME..... woh can I install the regular XChat
<variant> Pici: best to find out what is causing the issue in the first place
<variant> Pici: with a few simple steps
<Pici> variant: But the alternate doesnt have a gui, so less points of failure
<Parmenion> kuhcho: lol, yes you can .... search in synaptic
<freez> do i have to uninstall ubuntu and look for another distro then ?!
<skoenman> can someone tell me if i install ubuntu desktop edition is it going to be slower if i use it as a server instead of ubuntu server????
<variant> matchstick: open a terminal (alt f2 and type gnome-terminal)
<kuhcho> realy?! just a sec
<kuhcho> :)
<matchstick> ok will do now variant
<herbaliser> how do in solve the package has unmet dependencies error when using apt-get
<Pici> freez: hold on a sec, let me see if I can find some information for you
<variant> matchstick: from there run sudo ubiquity
<Parmenion> skoenman: its just that server doesnt come with a default gui ..
<Forgott3n> skoenman: depends on your system, but most likely yes. Server edition is text (console) only
<matchstick> run in terminal?
<variant> matchstick: yes, type sudo ubiquity
<freez> ok Pici that would be really appreciated since i installed edgy one month ago and cant figure out how to get in internet
<skoenman> k so server is better for running server???
<kuhcho> Parmenion: silly me...... :) 10x a lot :)
<Forgott3n> no thx for me :(
<skoenman> i can always putt off the gui if i want
<Parmenion> kuhcho: np :P
<Forgott3n> and I think you can always just install gnome afterwards
<axbard> can any one tell me what the command for deleting a folder with all its contains.....
<Rprp> pike_: doesnt work, dont have sound in CSS :(
<Parmenion> axbard:  rm -vr /yourdername
<variant> axbard: rm -rf /path/to/folder
<Forgott3n> Parmenion: hey, could you give me a hand with my atheros card?
<Parmenion> axbard:  rm -vr /yourfoldername
<kuhcho> I was looking in the add/rem section........ tottaly forgot 'bout synaptic :P
<Parmenion> variant: -rf?
<variant> Parmenion: recursive, force
<Parmenion> Forgott3n: yeah sure ... what happened to it ?
<matchstick> what am i looking for variant?  sorry im new at this, just trying to install linux on a spare drive i have to learn
<axbard> thx all
<herbaliser> how do in solve the package has unmet dependencies error when using apt-get
<Forgott3n> Parmenion: attempting to set it to static in Feisty
<Forgott3n> Parmenion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2565265#post2565265
<mc44> herbaliser: what are you trying to install?
<variant> matchstick: did the installer start up when you typed that command?
<Parmenion> Forgott3n: ill go read the post now =)
<herbaliser> ftdforlinux
<herbaliser> compiling from source
<Forgott3n> Parmenion: thanks mate :)
<matchstick> no it says Exception in GTK frontend (invoking crash handler)
<matchstick> Traveback (most recent call last)
<variant> matchstick: ah, that sucks
<matchstick> then has a list of files
<ikonia> herbaliser is there not a package for it ?
<mc44> herbaliser: well, you need the dependencies it wants as well :)
<variant> matchstick: could be caused by a dodgey cd/iso
<matchstick> damn, the checksum was good on the iso....
<TSWoodV> I want to run samba swat, however, I don't want to set a root password for the privilege.  Any way to get swat to fully run without doing this?
<matchstick> must be the burn
<variant> matchstick: might be worth trying ubiquity in text mode (which is whatyou will ahve to do on the alternate cd anyway)
<hoffmanc> hello: is there a dpkg switch to repopulate an /etc directory after one has ignorantly rm -rf'd it?  I want to get the default configuration back.
<herbaliser> ikonia yes but ain't working
<adaptr> no chance, restore from backups
<PriceChild> hoffmanc, reinstally
<ikonia> herbaliser define "not working"
<adaptr>  /etc holds ALL of the systems configuration, the system won't even boot without it
<agresor> how to install ipv6 on ubuntu ?
<Pici> freez: Do you see your adapter if you do an `ifconfig` in ther terminal?
<adaptr> it is installed
<gordonjcp> hoffmanc: that's really time for a reinstall
<ikonia> agresorits already installed
<variant> !ubiquity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hoffmanc> I tried "aptitude reinstall", but it isn't repopulating the etc parts fully
<gordonjcp> hoffmanc: chalk it up to experience ;-)
<matchstick> that variant, ill try to reburn it
<ikonia> hoffmanc it won't - either restore from a backup, or re-install the whole box
<Parmenion> Forgott3n: try using wicd to manage your connection, wpa2 works for me only via that
<matchstick> thanks*
<variant> matchstick: np
<hoffmanc> let me restate the question.  It isn't the entire /etc directory, it is specifically /etc/postgresql
<agresor> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<variant> matchstick: wait a sec
<matchstick> sure
<cute_bettong> anyone here good with errors like this" nvalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<Parmenion> Forgott3n: as as the latest poster said, try connecting to an unsecured network
<ikonia> hoffmanc then remove the postgres package and re-install it
<ma3x> can I somehow write audio tracks on a image device and then mount the tracks?
<cute_bettong> im trying to mount a dvd-rw i made in vista
<hoffmanc> I've tried "aptitude reinstall postgresql", but it doesn't seem to be reinstalling that particular directory
<ikonia> ma3x yes its just a treated as a scsi device
<Forgott3n> Parmenion: yeah, it was working just fine prior to attempting to make it static
<Forgott3n> I could connect to my own secured ap via the networkmanager
<ikonia> hoffmanc remove postgress then re-install it
<adaptr> hoffmanc then you're missing something
<Parmenion> Forgott3n: why do you want it static then ?
<ma3x> ikonia, first off how can I burn them as ISO img? does k3b have that option?
<axbard>  How can I search in the terminal for a file ?
<variant> does anyone know how to run ubiquity in text mode from the desktop live cd? can't seem to find any documentation for ubiquity :E
<herbaliser> ikonia on the side they tell me to install package openftd but can't find it
<ikonia> ma3x most dvd burning software has an image option or mkisofs
<hoffmanc> adaptr, you mean I'm not refering to the right package?
<Forgott3n> Parmenion: running a counter-strike server and I don't want to be prompted for a password everytime the server boots.. seeing on how I plan to make it headless
<PriceChild> variant, you can't run from text mode off of the desktop cd
<ikonia> herbaliser when you try to install the package you get that error ?
<FrOz> hell
<PriceChild> !alternate | variant
<ubotu> variant: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<cute_bettong> anyone know why ubuntu cannot seem to read the dvd-rw's i made when i was running vista?
<Forgott3n> or the keyring for that matter
<ikonia> cute_bettongbad burn ?
<adaptr> hoffmanc I mean if reinstalling postgresql doe snot restore a default /etc directory, then you're probably missing parts of the install
<ikonia> cute_bettong how are you trying to read it ?
<variant> PriceChild: why not? there is no command line option to use text mode? that seems pretty strange
<adaptr> hoffmanc do an aptitude search postgresql to see what the possible packages are
<freez> !
<PriceChild> variant, because it works by copying a working system over onto the hard drive
<herbaliser> no i'm getting it when i compile from source and try to install the libxul-dev package
<TSWoodV> cute_bettong: I've read somewhere how Vista doesn't burn in a purely standard format.
<cute_bettong> ikonia, im putting it in the drive and a box will pop up that says it cannot read the UDF volume becasue of an invalid option
<PriceChild> variant, the alternate installer extracts the debs
<hoffmanc> adaptr, okay, I'll give it a try, thx
<ikonia> cute_bettong burnt with an incompatible option
<ikonia> ?
<freez> well i guess its hopeless , have a nice day all
<FrOz> hello
<variant> PriceChild: i see.. in that case there is no curses version of ubiquity then.. thats what i thought the alternative installer was
<PriceChild> variant, the alternate installer is a version of the debian-installer
<PriceChild> FrOz, hi
<cute_bettong> ikonia, is it still possible to get the data off the disks? i really need my files and stuff....i hate vista with a passion and would not like to use it to get my data back
<FrOz> i am chatting by azureus
<CheshireViking> is it possible to use either the alternate cd, or the desktop cd to boot to a command line system?
<variant> PriceChild: is there any issue with apt-get isntalling debian-installer ont he live cd then? rather than downloading a new iso?
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, desktop cd
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, once booted just press "ctrl+alt+f1"
<stefanus> hello
<PriceChild> variant, Can't do it.
<variant> PriceChild: why not?
<PriceChild> variant, because the debs aren't held on the desktop cd
<variant> PriceChild: yeah, with networking of course
<PriceChild> variant, _USE_ the alternate cd for a cli install.
<FrOz> i can install xubuntu in virtualbox
<FrOz> ????????
<stefanus> i want to upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 but i am not sure what is going to happen to all the programs i have installed, all my files and all the settings i made. do they stay the same or is everything going to be deleted?
<variant> PriceChild: seems like a waste of cd's :)
<PriceChild> variant, And who's fault is that? ;)
<PriceChild> FrOz, yes.
<variant> stefanus: most programs will be updated to newer versions
<cute_bettong> so there is no possible way to get the data off of the dvd's i swear im never touching windows again >.<
<FrOz> thanks pricechild
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, thats not what I'm looking for, I've got a laptop which won't boot the live cd completely, it hangs part way through booting & I wanted to see whether I could edit the xorg.conf to change  the video driver before it starts gnome
<variant> stefanus: most of your settings will remain the same, some things might change unexpectedly though
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, tried safe graphics mode?
<variant> PriceChild: not mine.. it's not me with the problem
<stefanus> and my files?
<Parmenion> CheshireViking: use the alternate cd ?
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, yes, tried that, i just ended up with a black screen
<Parmenion> it doesnt have a GUI
<cute_bettong> so theres no way to get the data off the dvd-rw without vista?
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, and ctrl+alt+f1 didn't take you anywhere?
<FrOz> you have a nvidia
<FrOz> ???????????
<PriceChild> cute_bettong, not unless you know what format you wrote data to it in
<TSWoodV> stefanus: With an upgrade, your user files (under /home) are safe.  The programs you've installed, if via dpkg/apt/aptitude/synaptic/etc., will be upgraded.  Some configs may have to change.  If you've manually installed via tarballs, then you may have to upgrade those manually and recompile.
<variant> PriceChild: i'm thinking along the lines of the gentoo live/install cd.. which allows you to do graphical install or curses installer or commandline install from the one cd :) (plug for gentoo :))
<stefg> !upgrade | stefanus
<ubotu> stefanus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CheshireViking> Parmenion, I want to be sure it will work before I install
<PriceChild> variant, gentoo is ace... but ubuntu doesn't support that kind of install sorry.
<variant> matchstick: sorry, looks like you gotta either burn the cd again or try the alternate cd
<axbard> How can I search in the terminal for a file ?
<stefanus> THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<variant> PriceChild: yeah, thats ok
<cute_bettong> PriceChild, isen't there a way to ask the computer to see what format it "might" have been written in?
<PriceChild> cute_bettong, i don't know myself sorry
<stefg> axbard: locate <file>
<delire> cute_bettong: 'file somefile.name' ?
<xavi_> eo
<axbard> ty
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, I didn't think about trying ctrl-alt-f1, i'll try it when i get home, generally everything seems frozen - mouse doesn't move, ctrl-alt-backspace didn't do anything
<stefg> !cli | axbard
<ubotu> axbard: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<PriceChild> CheshireViking, i'd recommend an alternate install then
<cute_bettong> delire, well i don't even know what format vista wrote the darn things in... if i can just get access to the disks i can pull the data off of them i need
<hoffmanc> is there an aptitude switch to get a file listing on remote packages?
<variant> cute_bettong: can you not mount them manually?
<delire> cute_bettong: file returns the format from a known list of types
<cute_bettong> variant, i don't know how to do that can you assist me
<delire> cute_bettong: the command 'file' i mean
<variant> cute_bettong: try opening them with k3b, it should at least tell you the kind of data contained within
<variant> cute_bettong: open a terminal and type sudo -i
<CheshireViking> PriceChild, thats what I was afraid of, because its not my laptop, I wanted to be sure it'd work ok first from the live cd, but if its the only option, I'll have to try that - annoying thing is that a dapper livecd doesn't crash, just edgy & fiesty - i suppose i could install dapper & then upgrade to edgy & upgrade to fiesty
<variant> cute_bettong: from there type mount /dev/dvd /mnt
<hoffmanc> or how about a switch to just download the packages, and not install them?
<variant> cute_bettong: then type ls /mnt
<cute_bettong> variant, i love you man...it worked flawlessly its mounted read only but i don't care ^_^
<PriceChild> variant, not best practice to mount things on /mnt
<hoffmanc> nvm, aptitude install -d does the trick
<stefg> CheshireViking: That might an issue with upstart or libata ... so you might end up installing dapper fine, but breaking the system when upgrading to edgy
<PriceChild> variant, mount them on /mnt/something
<variant> PriceChild: i know, but it's most predictable.. i know that /mnt will always exist but i don't know for sure that /media/cdrom or /media/dvd exists for example
<PriceChild> true... well done :)
<variant> PriceChild: or that.. i suppose i could have added a "mkdir /mnt/dvd" to the instructions
<CheshireViking> stefg, very true, i'll have to find out how much the owner wants ubuntu & whether they want me to take the chance
<cute_bettong> im just glad that it works and is letting me copy the data off the dvd onto my system ^_^
* Pelo whishes he had seen the beginning of the PriceChild / variant  debate
<variant> cute_bettong: good job
<cute_bettong> in the future imma be smarter and use something that actually works lol
<cute_bettong> i cannot beleve the mess vista made of the filesystems on these disks
<PriceChild> Pelo, not really a debate :)
<variant> cute_bettong: not vista then ;)
<stefg> CheshireViking: dapper is just fine, if you don't need compiz or specific WIFI-laptop support
<variant> Pelo: type /lastlog variant or /lastlog pricechild :) (depending on irc client)
<cute_bettong> variant, it's a really sad os...i feel bad for the people that got stuck with it on there dell's and don't know what to do about windows ME II
<Pelo> stefg,  the same can actualy be said or feity
<Pelo> variant,  thank you
<elpargo> variant: well network manager is a very nice improvement even for non-wiki networks
<mribas> hola
<CheshireViking> stefg, it will need wifi but i'm not sure which driver, i'll give it a go with the live cd anyway, at least i know that will work
<variant> elpargo: sorry?
<Nanu> hi room ,,, i have ubuntu  gnome,, i wanna install KDE,, anyone wanna help me,, pm me plz
<stefg> Pelo: Dapper is LTS and has it's infancy behind it... edgy and feisty introduced new technologies, which aren't that well tested, namely upstart and the transition to libata
<DarkED> in ubuntu, how do i compile an application from source? is there a tutorial that tells how to do it and the packages needed?
<variant> DarkED: for a start you will need build-essential
<elpargo> Nanu: install kubuntu-desktop package and it will transform your evn into kubuntu
<variant> DarkED: and compiling software is quite straigt forward but are you sure you need to?
* Pelo finds #ubuntu to be a nice tranquil channel this moring,  specialy after the cacophony of the last weekend
<variant> DarkED: what program do you need to install?
<elpargo> variant: that is a great improvement of 7.04
<variant> elpargo: yes
<pike_> DarkED: sudo apt-get install build-essential  then unpack the tar.gz or whatever file you downloaded and open the readme and install files for instructions
<DarkED> variant: it's the game 'cube'
<variant> DarkED: you can apt-get install that
<Pelo> stefg,  I was just taking a cheap shot at the wifi support in fiesty
<DarkED> variant: no, it's not in the repos
<DarkED> variant: i did check
<variant> DarkED: i'm fairly certain it is. i'm not on ubuntu right now though
<stefg> Pelo: ok, i see :-) ... now i catched the joke :-)
<variant> DarkED: type apt-cache search cube
<variant> DarkED: it should list one or two things
<scorch> how do I get hold of the "kernel-source"?
<scorch> need it for nvidia-drivers
<shawn34> when i add a menu item with command (wine '/home/shawn/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Rockstar Games/Max Payne 2/MaxPayne2.exe') it doesn't work, but if i put that in the command line it works fine
<shawn34> what am i doing wrong?
<variant> scorch: if you follow the nvidia installation guide you won't need to mess with that
<freez> noway but to uninstall ubuntu
<variant> !nvidia | scorch
<ubotu> scorch: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linoleum> anyone knows where I could catch the new nvidia beta drivers 100.14.03 in a ,deb package?
<stefg> shawn34: tried real quotes " , not high commas '
<shawn34> i did
<shawn34> stefg, i did that first
<elbart> hello
<stefg> shawn34: must have something to do with escaping the spaces in the filename
<ston> Sorry for stupid question: how i have to understand word 'interface' ??
<mtwk2001> Anyone know if a Dell 966 printer is supported?
<elbart> i am new to ubuntu and tried to activate both monitors for my system
<cute_bettong> ok now i put the other dvd rw in there nad it isen't showing the cd rom drive how do i make it so that it works again lol
<nick_name> is there a way to start the Applications Main Menu from the terminal? or any other way other than the task panel?
<elbart> if i use twin mode, everything woeks fine
<DarkED> hey all, sorry my computer locked up
<delire> scorch: if you're on Feisty, just install the NVIDIA drivers using System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager/
<DarkED> it always does that right when i'm getting help with something
<crackintosh> Is there any way that I can get computers on my internal network to access a computer via the lan address instead of the domain? i.e. My website is hosted on my office network and connected via cable modem. There are other computers located on this network. When they try to connect to the domain where my website is hosted, is there a way to tell them that it faster to connect via the internal network?
<pike_> ston: i didnt see your earlier post. what problem are you having?
<stefg> !print | mtwk2001
<ubotu> mtwk2001: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
* delire notes 'cups' should be 'CUPS'.
<ston> pike_: how i have to understand word 'interface' ??
<elbart> but if i maximize my a window, it's maximized over both screens
<pike_> ston: network interface?
<elbart> *screens
<stefg> crackintosh: look at /etc/hosts
<ston> pike_ i don't know:)
<pike_> ston: what is your native language?
<hoffmanc> okay, so I just ran a dpkg --contents over all installed packages, and piped through grep looking for "/etc/postgresql/8.2", and got no hits.  How could no package I have ever installed have this directory?
<crackintosh> stefg: but can I do this network wide via a linksys router?
<delire> ston: network interface basically means "the name given to your network card"
<ston> pike_ : why do you ask?
<Baktaah> Does anyone know of a program to take a bunch of .png files and make them into .svg and resize them at the same time?
<delire> pike_: 'network interface' is pretty obscure in any language
<mad> hi
<scorch> delire: feisty is 7.**?
<delire> scorch: yes. 7.04
<brunoew> I have problems with apache2 and libapache-mod-php5 after install updates in my Ubuntu 6.06...
<stefg> crackintosh: can't tell.. my understanding is that you have to tell every individual box to access <domainname> by a LAN-IP, not by DNS lookup
<Snap> is there a tool to adjust gamma , brightness, contrast?
<Insolit> hi all
<cute_bettong> variant, ok i put the next disk in but it still shows the files from the previous disk?
<mad> kaffeine crashed by clicking on the dvb-tab, when running as sudo it doesnt crash.. anybody knows why?
<variant> cute_bettong: you will have to run umount /mnt
<hoffmanc> okay, so I just ran a dpkg --contents over all installed packages, and piped through grep looking for "/etc/postgresql/8.2", and got no hits.  How could no package I have ever installed have this directory?  I am the one that pwned my /etc/postgresql directory, btw
<Insolit> where can i see the mapping between a network device and its name to the OS?
<cute_bettong> ok
<scorch> delire: bah, I'm still on 6.**
<variant> cute_bettong: then run the other command again with the new disk in
<Insolit> i mean how do i know if my wireless card is eth1 or eth0??
<variant> cute_bettong: really, the disks should be mounted automatically when you insert them in ubuntu
<mad> heres the paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18396/ ->  kaffeine crashed by clicking on the dvb-tab, when running as sudo it doesnt crash.. anybody knows why?
<delire> ston: on Linux your 'network interface' is probably 'eth0' or 'eth1' or 'wlan0' or 'ath0'. you can use the System->Administration->Network to see which is currently active or inactive on your machine.
<stefg> mad: looks like a permission problem better asked in #kubuntu
<Snap> !gamma settings
<Insolit> delire: was that to me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<R3ddy> i cant make ubuntu connect to my router.. any help?
<variant> cute_bettong: for future reference, there is a nice panel applet that you can add to the the gnome-panel by right clicking it and selecting "add to panel", from there select the disk mounter applet and hit add
<delire> ston: a faster way however is typing /sbin/ifconfig in a Terminal and hitting ENTER.
<mad> stefg ok
<delire> Insolit: oh.. i don't know.
<hoffmanc> could these directories be created as part of post-install hooks? and if so, is there a way to grep through the hooks in each package?
<delire> Insolit: i thought ston was the one having problems with terms.
<stefg> R3ddy: wired LAN or Wifi ?
<cute_bettong> whats the app called?
<cute_bettong> variant, what is the app called?
<variant> R3ddy: how do you connect to the router normally? via dhcp or is it one of those things with usb connectors?
<variant> cute_bettong: disk mounter
<variant> cute_bettong: it's in the "add to panel" menu
<R3ddy> dhcp. ive gor an intel pro wirless card
<delire> hoffmanc: how about 'sudo dpkg -S /etc/postgresql/8.2'
<R3ddy> got*
<ston> delire: ok thanks but i mean what mean graphic's interface or text interface
<stefg> !wifi | R3ddy
<variant> R3ddy: ah, your connecting wirelessly then. you using feisty?
<ubotu> R3ddy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Baktaah> Does anyone know of a program to take a bunch of .png files and make them into .svg and resize them at the same time?
<R3ddy> variant: erhm.. ubuntu desktop 7.04
<Parmenion> lol R3ddyt thats feisty :P
<variant> Baktaah: not sure about making them specifically to svg but image-magic is an excellent suite of tools for doing that kind of manipulations on buld
<variant> Baktaah: bulk i mean
<funky> hi
<delire> ston: ok. text interface usually refers to the command line. a Terminal is used to enter command lines on Linux.
<funky> whats the repository name for something like non-free in debian ?
<variant> R3ddy: then you should have a network manager that lists avaialable wireless networks in the top right of the window
<delire> funky: probably multiverse
<Baktaah> variant:  okay =) thanks gonna try it
<stefg> Baktaah: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<soundray> variant, Baktaah: imagemagick is great, but I don't think it does vectorization (png -> svg)
<funky> Im looking for the madwifi-{source,tools,doc}
<funky> delire: I got multiverse in my source.list
<variant> soundray: no, i wasn't sure about hat my self
<derventer> does anybody know how to update only wireless extensions?
<Baktaah> soundray: it doesn't have to be SVG per se, it can just change the extension is just as fine
<hoffmanc> delire: would that only work if the package is already installed?
<funky> derventer: upgrading just wireless-tools?
<delire> ston: the command line, or text-interface on Linux is much more powerful that that of Windows. in fact you can use it to operate nearly every element of your computer, and even others using it.
<R3ddy> variant: yes, i connect to NETGEAR, my issd, but the internet connection isnt there
<derventer> no wireless tools>wireless extensions
<Parmenion> guys, should i go for a diploma in computer engineering or Information Technology ?
<cute_bettong> variant, it's not showing the disk icon in the bar O-o
<variant> R3ddy: strange, you can't ping www.google.com?
<R3ddy> no
<soundray> Baktaah: to minimize information loss when you're scaling, I suggest you stick with png before and after
<funky> wireless-tools include wireless extensions derventer
<delire> hoffmanc: i'm a bit behind on your overall problem. the above command is only useful for finding out which package put or created the given file or directory.
<derventer> wireless tools is version 28<wireless extension is 17
<R3ddy> i cant even connect to my router (192.168.1.1)
<variant> R3ddy: can you ping this ip address: 216.239.59.104
<variant> R3ddy: ah
<variant> R3ddy: forget that then
<Baktaah> soundray: ehm what?
<variant> R3ddy: so, does the network manager say "connecting to ... etc"?
<R3ddy> no
<derventer> how can i upgrade then?
<variant> R3ddy: when you select your netowrk what happens exactly?
<ston> delire: what about graphic interface??
<hoffmanc> delire, I rm -rf'd my /etc/postgresql directory, and I'm trying to get the default one reinstalled, but uninstalling and reinstalling every package with 'postgresql' in the name has been unsuccessful.
<derventer> synaptic is not the solution
<Parmenion> variant: it think its due to his drivers ...
<stefg> !upgrade | derventer
<ubotu> derventer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Parmenion> might need ndiswrapper for his case variant
<variant> hoffmanc: not sure but try dpkg-reconfigure postgresql
<R3ddy> variant: nothing, really.. i select NETGEAR, and i click the OK button
<variant> Parmenion: maybe :/
<delire> !cli | ston
<ubotu> ston: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Parmenion> variant: or he should try wifi-radar or wicd
<hoffmanc> variant, just tried it, no dice
<delire> ston: the graphic interface is what you're using now. that's what you're using now.
<variant> Parmenion: I don't know so much about wifi.. maybe u can help?
<delire> oops, sorry for the echo
<Parmenion> they work better for me than network-manager
<nick_name> is there a way to start the Applications Main Menu from the terminal? or any other way other than the task panel?
<variant> hoffmanc: sorry, dunno then
<Parmenion> alright ... not too experienced myself :\
<funky> delire: upgrade your kernel, your wifi module and the wireless-tools
<Parmenion> R3ddy: can you see the wireless networks ?
<R3ddy> yes
<delire> Parmenion: yes iwconfig/iwlist do work better. network-manager is a problem with some cards.
<hoffmanc> this is really confusing, why doesn't the package put etc files back that it needs?
<delire> funky: talking to me?
<funky> then you'll be sure you have upgraded the wireless extensions
<R3ddy> parmenion: it lists NETGEAR
<funky> delire: no, to derventer
<Parmenion> R3ddy: then its a matter of connecting to the router ?
<delire> funky: ;)
<funky> sorry
<elpargo> hoffmanc: it shouldn't as it will overwrite ur configs
<Parmenion> R3ddy: ok
<Blastur> hello.. i'm trying to run Ubuntu Live CD on my machine.. however, as the CD loads the UI, my screen goes black and puts up a sign saying "Non optimal mode 1440x900" and i can't see anything. If I boot the system in "safe graphics mode", it works, but the screen is too little to run the installer (the windows are too big, so I cannot press the Next-button in the Installer).. I have also tried to put more boot-options, like vga=7
<Parmenion> R3ddy: turn off the encryption(if any) on your wireless network
<R3ddy> parmenion: its an open network.. no restrictions.. i cant see why it shouldnt work
<hoffmanc> even when my configs don't exist? Even when nothing exists?
<Parmenion> R3ddy: :P alright
<psghost> ghsot
<delire> R3ddy: have you tried uninstalling network-manager? sudo dpkg -P network-manager
<elpargo> hoffmanc: there is an option to force the overwrite, which package manager are u using?
<hoffmanc> Can I somehow remove the package and remove ubuntu's memory of the package every being installed?
<Parmenion> then , R3ddy try out wifi-radar from the repositories ... if it doesnt work for you, ive got another option; wicd
<hoffmanc> aptitude
<cute_bettong> god i love the new ubuntu...vista ant got nothing on it XD
<delire> R3ddy: it's a problem for some people. some people though have found that simply disabling and reenabling the device works fine.
<variant> cute_bettong: did you get the disk mounter working?
<tito> Does anyone know how I can capture an rtsp stream?
<R3ddy> delire: how do i do that?
<variant> tito: streamripper
<delire> tito: streamripper
<R3ddy> you mean, my network card?
<cute_bettong> variant, for some reason the little app isen't showing up not sure why
<delire> R3ddy: yes.
<Parmenion> R3ddy: use synaptic and remove network-manager
<variant> tito: there is a nice gnome gui for streamripper (gstreamripper) but it's not in the repos afaik
<variant> cute_bettong: odd
<Parmenion> then install wicd(look in sourceforge)
<stefg> Blastur: rather go for the 'alternate' install
<R3ddy> parmenion: im really a n00b, and im not very familiar with linux
<hoffmanc> elpargo, aptitude
<delire> R3ddy: Parmenion is right. i'd give that a shot. even just use the old network-admin
<aa^way> how to copy desktop items to /var/www?
<ston> delire: thank you very much
<stefg> !alternate | Blastur
<ubotu> Blastur: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<variant> Parmenion: you should really help him install it as i don't think he knows what he's doing
<axbard> hmmm any tip wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\
<delire> ston: a pleasure.
<Blastur> stefg: ahh, okay, .. will do! Thanks a bunch
<aa^way> tryed sudo cp /home/<user>/Desktop/a /var/www
<Pelo> aa^way,  gksu nautilus /var/www
<elpargo> hoffmanc: I believe reinstall will do the work
<foxiness> what is the best option wiht clamscan "argument" for first use?
<Parmenion> R3ddy: you just need to open synaptic and then search for network-manager
<variant> aa^way: that is how you do it
<hoffmanc> elpargo, that was the first thing I tried; does dpkg have a more explicit overwrite option?
<chrismurf> is it possible to upgrade from Dapper Server --> Feisty Server directly?
<variant> aa^way: with apache the default webroot is /var/www/localhost/htdocs/ afaik
<variant> chrismurf: possible but ill advised.. go via edgy first
<Parmenion> after which, R3ddy you need to do a complete removal(right click, completely remove) of network-manager and network-manager-gnome(or something like that)
<chrismurf> variant, okay - thnaks.
<Pelo> axbard,  try asking in #winehq
<raphael_> is there any danger what so ever of data loss when doing a net update to feisty?
<fsck> hey! i wanna control the master volume using softvolume contol! how to? i tried some searches but of no use
<Parmenion> then, go to http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573
<Parmenion> R3ddy: then download wicd and install it
<cute_bettong> raphael, there is always a chance of data loss during any upgrade that dosent go right
<foxiness> raphael_: anyway its recommand to do backup for in case
<Parmenion> then run it from your applications->internet
<cute_bettong> raphael, yea always back up man...it's just better to be safe then sorry :3
<Parmenion> you should be able to connect from there (works for me)
<karimfayez> hey guys i am forming an egyptian loco team.. now i have an irc channel, wiki web page, and i requested a forum today..but i requested the mailing list 4 days ago and i didnt get any reply..is that normal??
<elpargo> hoffmanc: did you try the -f flag?
<adaptr> what does that have to do with Ubuntu ?
<KJF> What's better, ubuntu or vista?
<Koala007> hello everyone, i need a hint. I'm trying to install freeradius-1.3.6, but command ./configure tell to me "OpenSSL support ... no" when compiling rpm_eap_tls. But i have openssl installed over aptitude. I don't know how to solve it. Have i copy OpenSSL libs to anywhere? Can anybody help me?
<adaptr> next
<zeroday> KJF: depends
<Amarilis> hi guys
<adaptr> Koala007 you need the openssl dev package
<Parmenion> KJF: if in the rare event you love malware, vista . Other than that, its ubuntu
<zeroday> Parmenion: lol
<oldude67> what is a good program to talk to people with , with a web cam?
<miranda82> does anyone here know, where can i find asm/io.h ? because compiler can't find it..
<zeroday> who needs help with ati or nvidia
<Koala007> adaptr thanks ! :)
<KJF> Because a friend told me that ubuntu is a branch of windows 98, and I didn't much like windows 98
<CheshireViking> oldude67, I would guess either Kopete or AMSN
<hoffmanc> elpargo, yep, no dice
<Parmenion> lol KJF, thats lame
<cata> ol
<cata> ola
<Pelo> KJF,  you're kidding right ?
<dimebar> KJF: Your friend is lying/stupid
<adaptr> KJF actually, windows ME was forked off Slackware but they disavowed it as it was nowhere near geeky enough
<Parmenion> Ubuntu and Windows 98 are worlds apart ...not to mention completely different things
<Amarilis> i tried today ubuntu 7.04 from a livecd, but unfortunatelly i wasn't able to see anything on my screen, except blue and green stripes.
<Parmenion> adaptr: lol ...
<KJF> adaptr, wow, I never knew that
<Amarilis> any idea why ?
<etienne> hi
<Pelo> KJF,   Microsoft does not allow for branching
<etienne> i have a question on networkmanager
<ExIG> am i right in thinking that the low latency kernel will work on 64bit 7.04?
<delire> KJF: of course Vista's better! And this is the perfect channel to ask that crazy question ;)
<Parmenion> etienne: shoot
<adaptr> ExIG if it exists, why not ?
<oldude67> cheshireviking: thanks
<etienne> looks like it cannot remember my "not broadcasted" ssid
<KJF> I asked the same question in the vista channel and they told me to come here and ask
<forsaken> I just installed the newest Ubuntu on my laptop, and when I close the lid I get a hard freeze (I have it set merely to blank screen when the lid is closed), It's an Intel Inspiron 1300, anyone know how to fix this?
<aoirthoir> what is a 'public' away msg?
<Pelo> KJF,  they are probably still laughing
<ExIG> adapti: i am new to ubuntu and had heard of the low latency kernel but want to run 64bit so i didnt know if it did exist, i assumed :)
<Parmenion> etienne: i dont think its possible ...
<delire> KJF: well your friends in #vista have a good sense of humour.
<miranda82> does anyone here know, where can i find asm/io.h ? because compiler can't find it..
<aoirthoir> forsaken, yes.. one second while I look it up
<forsaken> aoirthoir, thanks :)
<delire> miranda82: apt-cache search asm dev
<variant> KJF: there is no #vista channel
<KJF> They said that ubuntu is african for windows
<delire> KJF: they are right
<invizible> I have a quick question - I just went Ubuntu and my 2 other partitions (ntfs) are readable - but NOT writeable - do I have to convert the FS or is there a way to make them writeable?
<miranda82> delire, i installed all that stuff
<foxiness> !sa
<variant> KJF: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<unimatrix9> hi there
<tito> I can't compile Gstreamer, says nothing to be made
* erUSUL smells troll
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<CheshireViking> oldude67, I've used AMSN, but the style/fonts were awful, there's supposed to be a way of solving that, Gaim doesn't seem to have webcam capeability, my preference is kopete
<variant> !offtopic | KJF
<unimatrix9> where can i find the package libgamin0 ?
<ubotu> KJF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sn0> invizible install ntfs-config then run it to mount your ntfs read/write
<delire> miranda82: sudo updatedb; locate io.h
<KJF> ok, im off to ubuntu-offtopic
<sn0> assuming you are using feisty, not sure about earlier
<invizible> Thans snO - will do that now
<adaptr> unimatrix9 search for it ?
<aoirthoir> forsaken, click the SYSTEM MENU then PREFERENCES then POWER MANAGEMENT then in the 'When laptop lid is closed' setting choose "DO NOTHING"
<sn0> it uses ntfs-3g, as always make sure of backups etc :)
<miranda82> delire, thx, im gonna try
<kuma> ubotu, spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<matchstick> variant, you were right it was a bad burn, i reburnt it and its working fine now, thanks for the help
<milaks> Hi. Can someone please tell me why do I *always* get this error message, when I call some GUI program from console: http://rafb.net/p/IDL3aY37.html
<forsaken> aoirthoir, so it's basically a bug in the screen blanking code?
<delire> miranda82: linux-kernel-headers on this debian machine provides that file
<aoirthoir> forsaken, I dunno but on edgy I had the same issue on my hp laptop. Ive not had the issue on fiesty. But when I had the issue doing that resolved it for me.
<adaptr> milaks are you running it as the same user that runs the X session ?
<delire> miranda82: sudo dpkg -S /usr/include/asm/io.h --> linux-kernel-headers: /usr/include/asm/io.h
<variant> matchstick: cool
<Baktaah> Does anyone know of a program to make ALOT of .png pictures into .svg and at the same time resize them?
<variant> matchstick: your welcome
<adaptr> Baktaah imagemagick
<milaks> adaptr: yes, so?
<Baktaah> adaptr: I got it, it doesnt worjk
<matchstick> im sure this isnt the last youll hear of me though variant lol
<delire> Baktaah: svg is a bit tricky, i don't know if convert (ImageMagick) will do that.
<adaptr> Baktaah nonsense
<variant> adaptr: we allready discoverd that it doesn't do png > svg conversions
<Baktaah> adaptr: how do I start it then=
<delire> adaptr: does IM convert a raster image to svg? excellent.
<invizible> sn0 - thanks - that was waay to easy - works perfectly
<Alarm> hello , i try to make my usb hd to be automounted when i turn it on , and unmounted when i turn it off. i did add my user in the plugdev group re-loged in . and made a pmount /dev/sda1 , and it worked without any problem. but when i turned off the the drive and then on again , i get the messege :  mount point /media/win5 is occupied
<milaks> adaptr: is that a reason for this error message? If so, can you please tell me how can I get rid of it?
<adaptr> variant that was not what he said - I can't stand "doesn't work" fartings
<Alarm> how could i fix that and let my os mount it unmount when i turn it on/off
<Lin> hi there is any know bug on ssh client from ubuntu feisty (4.3p2-8ubuntu1)?
<aoirthoir> anyone know what a "public" away msg is?
<hoffmanc> haha, success!
<Alumin> aoirthoir: probably means it says it to the channels you're in
<variant> Baktaah: there is a perl script i found on google after 2 seconds of looking here that will do what you want: http://j2k.sourceforge.net/svg/png2svg.pl.txt
<delire> Baktaah: for i in $(ls .); do convert $i $i.png; done
<sn0> glad it helped invizible :)
<Alumin> aoirthoir: in general you want to avoid doing that
* HymnToLife is away: it's this
<ricky> do people want thick road
<HymnToLife> (sorry)
<oldude67> cheshireviking: thanks i thought i was going to have to fight and install aim or yahell.....works ....
<delire> Raioneru: yes
<hoffmanc> I had to use 'dpkg -P', and then remove databases under /var/lib/postgresql
* HymnToLife is back (gone 00:00:11)
<Baktaah> variant: how do I use that
<Baktaah> delire:  I dont get it
<delire> Baktaah: you're not thinking that's why
<CheshireViking> oldude67, np
<neme> hi
<miranda82> delire, did not find it..
<hoffmanc> what a pain in the ass though, wow
<Baktaah> delire:  or I dont understand
<delire> miranda82: apt-cache search linux kernel headers
<variant> Baktaah: looks like you need gd, sorry i have never used that script and youw ould be better off reading it and working it out for your self
<oldude67> cheshireviking: one more thing can i run gaim and kepote?
<delire> Baktaah: open up a terminal, cd to the directory those images are in, run the above command. if you don't know how to cd, you're best to study up on the Linux command line.
<aoirthoir> Alumin, I wouldnt know how to do that then all i do is type /away sleeping or whatever and my nick turns grey..heck if I know how to make it public.
<raphael_> is my system more vulnerable for attacks via network/internet if I have auto login?
<oldude67> cheshireviking: well at the same time...
<Baktaah> delire:  I know how to CD but thats about all it requires?
<milaks> Hi. Can someone please tell me how can I get rid of this error message http://rafb.net/p/IDL3aY37.html which I *always* get, when I call some GUI program from console? Thanks.
<CheshireViking> oldude67, i have both installed at the same time, but i've never tried using both at the same time, cewrtainly they can be used at different times
<scales11> hello, i asked before, but i will ask again, anyone have any preference to network manager for handling wireless connections and vpn?
<delire> Baktaah: it may be possible to use Gimp to do this though. i'm not sure.
<variant> raphael_: not particularly
<Baktaah> delire:  for i in $(ls .); do convert $i $i.png;
<delire> Baktaah: yes, that should work if adaptr is right, and convert does convert to svg.
<tomassi> .net
<adaptr> it apparently does not
<delire> Baktaah: should read 'for i in $(ls .); do convert $i $i.svg; done'
<oldude67> cheshireviking: here is the problem then...gaim gives me the chatrooms where i go sometimes when people cant help me here...
<variant> adaptr: i'm just going on somone elses say so :)
<delire> Baktaah: ok, as adaptr just confirmed that won't work. don't try that approach.
<Baktaah> okay
<Alumin> are there transcripts available from the "ubuntu open week" sessions?
<Baktaah> so everything here was useless
<adaptr> Baktaah for i in *; <-- using $(ls .) is a kludge
<Baktaah> thansk
<Baktaah> I dont get what you are saying
<variant> Baktaah: The ImageMagick convert untility provides many useful image conversion tools and will convert from SVG to PNG.
<neme> I want to deinstall ubunto (its not bad, but nothing for me sry) but when I boot from my win xp pro and go on install xp it just shows the xp part. but not the linux part. I want to delete
<Baktaah> you are speaking in riddles
<Baktaah> variant:  I jhust sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<Pici> Baktaah: But if your script is in that directory, it will try to convert it too..
<variant> Baktaah: read this: http://bensqanda.blogspot.com/2005/07/convert-svg-to-png-without.html
<Baktaah> but I dont know how to start it
<milaks> Anyone plase??
<variant> Baktaah: read this: http://bensqanda.blogspot.com/2005/07/convert-svg-to-png-without.html
<delire> Baktaah: http://directory.fsf.org/svg2png.html
<invizible> I haven't gotten my sound card working yet - but it sure looks like it is. Ive read there are multiple places you may need unmute the sound - and it sure looks like the drivers are good. - anyone know any other areas the sound may be muted?
<Baktaah> variant: I want PNG to SVG
<variant> Baktaah: doh!
<CheshireViking> oldude67, i would have thought you can use both at the same time, but not with same nick, one would log the other out
<scales11> hello, i asked before, but i will ask again, anyone have any preference to network manager for handling wireless connections and vpn?
<delire> Baktaah: the above link will show you how to do it.
<Esteth> what do i do to compile a program? i've used ./configure, but i try make, and i just get an error. do i have to do something else first?
<oldude67> cheshireviking: found that out...lol...thanks
<codingmaster> Hello Ubuntu Community
<pike_> neme: from windows first run fdisk /mbr   i think is right. then boot from livecd and run cfdisk or some other app and delete the paritions you dont want. make sure you write changes if you use cfdisk
<delire> Esteth: it depends what the error is. what is the program first?
<codingmaster> I am participating this year in the Summer of Code for Ubuntu
<CheshireViking> oldude67, np
<codingmaster> I am working on the Ubuntu Firewall Configuration
<Baktaah> delire:  what above link
<Esteth> delire: it's a text editor called scribes
<SlimeyPete> Esteth: not usually. Check the README or INSTALL file that came with the program.
<variant> Baktaah: yeah, even if it was svg 2 png i linked you to, using a small braincell or two you can work out how to do the reverse
<codingmaster> I hope you can help me by adding suggestions for a good project name
<delire> Baktaah: the one i gave you
<codingmaster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewallConfiguration/Name
<codingmaster> Thanks in advance to all of you!!!
<oldude67> can someone tell me where i can get copies of a book on ubuntu?
<Esteth> SlimeyPete: ok, ill take a look-see
<Baktaah> delire: cant find it
<adaptr> !book
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about book - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Baktaah> variant:  dont speak to me please
<neme> pike_: I will try it thx
<variant> Baktaah: with plesure
<adaptr> Baktaah nice going mate
<variant> Baktaah: pleasure*
<delire> Baktaah: http://directory.fsf.org/svg2png.html
<Baktaah> delire:  i want PNG 2 SVG
<milaks> Anyone plase??
<oldude67> someone told me of a program that i have installed where it is logged but cant remember the programs name
<LjL> Baktaah, please keep the rules of this channel in mind. if you don't want to see someone's messages, you can use the /ignore command silently.
<milaks> Hi. Can someone please tell me how can I get rid of this error message http://rafb.net/p/IDL3aY37.html which I *always* get, when I call some GUI program from console? Thanks in advance.
<adaptr> milaks what kind of console ?
<milaks> adaptr: any. In this case it's "Konsole" KDE program.
<variant> milaks: hmm, are you having any issues using the programs? with keyboard or mouse or something? if not then i would ignore that warning
<LjL> variant: though, png to svg is kind of harder to do than svg to png. it means converting raster to vector, y'know...
<delire> Esteth: compiling source code is a tricky business. you often need special files called headers that are in development packages. for this reason you have to read the README.txt if it's shipped (or INSTALL.txt), install all the dependencies and look at the output of errors (they are common) to determine what's missing.
<delire> Baktaah: sorry! wrong link. one moment
<variant> LjL: yeah i know
<chenchen> hi, may i noe what gui diff tool is nice to use in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> milaks, delete the wacom sections from your xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> milaks: I get that error too. I haven't tried, but I reckon if you remove the extra input bits from /etc/X11/xorg.conf the messages should go away.
<milaks> variant: no, everything is fine, but its anoynig
<HymnToLife> why Ubuntu adds them at all, I wonder
<variant> LjL: wasn't really sure imagemagik could do it
<Baktaah> I don't even think it needs to be svg, all it requires is the extension to svg
<milaks> HymnToLife: wacom section?
<LjL> !info autotrace | variant, Baktaah
<ubotu> variant, baktaah: autotrace: bitmap to vector graphics converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.31.1-13 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 96 kB
<LjL> !info potrace | variant, Baktaah
<Baktaah> im trying to run cairo-dock and it requires .svg icons, and I got a sh*tload of .opng icons
<ubotu> variant, baktaah: potrace: utility to transform bitmaps into vector graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (feisty), package size 90 kB, installed size 232 kB
<delire> Baktaah: to be honest you'll need to trace it i think
<EchoBinary> anyone know offhand what it means when i start up samba server and all of a sudden my windows network brosing capability goes away? things either see each themselves only, or they say "workgroup not found"
<delire> Baktaah: LjL is probably right.
<variant> LjL: excellent
<delire> Baktaah: it's a vector format
<SlimeyPete> milaks: my theory is that it's to do with all the Wacom rubbish that's in the file by default
<Baktaah> trace it?
<Baktaah> what the hell does that mean
<HymnToLife> milaks, pastebin your xorg.conf
<LjL> !language | Baktaah
<ubotu> Baktaah: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<milaks> HymnToLife: Here, give me a sec...
<variant> milaks: apparantly removing unneeded lines from xorg.conf should fix it
<delire> Esteth: paste the error to a pastebin.
<Esteth> delire: i read the readme, and i appear to have all of the packages required, and yet i get an error, ill try apt-get updateing them
<variant> milaks: for example, wacom stuff
<variant> milaks: any unused input device limnce
<variant> milaks: lines
<Baktaah> I have been speaking for you guys for about 10 minutes
<delire> Esteth: you probably don't have the _development_ versions of those packages installed.
<LjL> Baktaah: it means that the tracer program will use "AI"-like techniques to find out where the edges, lines, etc of the bitmap image are, and reconstruct a vector representation that way
<Baktaah> and it haven't even made any progress
<delire> Esteth: also, you'll need the package build-essential installed. this contains GNU Make.
<Baktaah> nevermind guys... you don't make any sense
<LjL> Baktaah: what was the original problem that brought you to having to convert PNG to SVG?
<variant> Baktaah: you don't know how to properly ask a question
<binks_work> !webdav
<Baktaah> LjL: using cairo-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webdav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milaks> HymnToLife: Here is is: http://rafb.net/p/eTmR1u11.html
<milaks> adaptr: http://rafb.net/p/eTmR1u11.html
<LjL> backslash: which is a dock that wants SVG icons?
<Victor```> wow, I join with irssi and it scrolls the entire user list
<Baktaah> variant:  or I don't need to read about 100 pages that concerns vectors and other cra*
<Baktaah> LjL: yes
<variant> LjL: lol, the original question was "what program converts png to svg"
<HymnToLife> milaks, delete lines 70~101
<EchoBinary> anyone know what it means when i start up samba server and all of a sudden my windows network brosing capability goes away? things either see each themselves only, or they say "workgroup not found"
<Baktaah> variant:  bull**** the original question was about a program that can convert .png to .svg and resize
<delire> Baktaah: there are two kinds of images, Raster and Vector. Vector contains the information to plot lines in a program that can read it. these lines are then turned into pixels and drawn to your screen. Raster images are actually a big array of stored pixels.
<Esteth> delire: i'm getting an error: "/bin/sh: -o: not found" :S doesnt seem to make sense to me
<Baktaah> delire:  yeah I don't CARE
<variant> Baktaah: ok, calm down man. thats the first thing I saw when i started trying to help you
<Baktaah> this is of no concern
<LjL> Baktaah: err, well that's what he said. by the way, the asterisks don't help
<delire> Esteth: paste the full output to a pastebin.
<milaks> HymnToLife: Please forgive me, but I didnt understood you, should I delete only lines 70 and 101, or all lines from 70 to 101?
<Victor```> excellent strategy
<pike_> Esteth: youre running a script?
<delire> !paste | Esteth
<ubotu> Esteth: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<binks_work> can someone help me with webdav i set it up but when i make an entry into httpd.conf my apache2 wont restart
<Baktaah> Why do you guys assume I CARE about what it means and what it is... I just want to fix ithis
<variant> Baktaah: help those who want to help them selves...
<Victor```> you want help, be an ass
<HymnToLife> milaks, lines 70, 101, and everything in-between ;)
<milaks> HymnToLife: :)) Thanks man :)
<Esteth> delire: sorry, my IRC client wasnt scrolling down >_> wasnt seeing what you were saying
<LjL> Baktaah: then pay for paid support
<delire> Baktaah: it might not be possible without a small program that detects edges and turns them into vectors. you'll need to use Google.com to find something i think. how would we know?
<Victor```> what's your issue again, Baktaah ?
<delire> Esteth: no problem.
<Insolit> why are network definitions lost each time i restart network????
<LjL> Baktaah: anyway, from the forums,  Ok, I think I figured it out. When you converted the .png files to .svg, Inkscape saved them not as true svg's, but as an svg with an embedded image.   -- not clear to me whether cairo-dock *works* with InkScape-converted PNGs or not, but it can convert them using that trick
<delire> Baktaah: LjL has probably given you your best lead yet. take it and run with it.
<Insolit> and why do i chose an IP address and he does not take that IP?!
<Baktaah> All I require is an application that can turn lots of .png files to .svg and resize them?
<Esteth> delire: error is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18402/
<Baktaah> delire:  what lead?
* delire gives up 
<Baktaah> LjL:  well I could manually take these .png files, with inkscape and turn them into .svg that worked EXCELLENT, however there are like 50 icons that that would take alot of time
<LjL> Baktaah: SVG is a VECTOR FORMAT. it's like you were asking us how an MP3 could be converted to a Word document
<Victor```> yeah
<Victor```> they're two totally different formats
<variant> Baktaah: ahh, you are swedish too. i thought all swedes were cool
<sn0> maybe with inkspace -export-svg ?
<Baktaah> LjL:  doesnt matter, Inkscape suceeded, there must be an application that can do it automatic
<mariglio> ciao c'e' qualche italiano
<mariglio> ?
<mc44> !it | mariglio
<ubotu> mariglio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Victor```> PNG is raster graphics, SVG is vector
<Baktaah> variant: as I said, please don't argue/speak to/with me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<delire> Esteth: hah that is a funny error.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Esteth> delire: indeed. perhaps it has something to do with my path?
<Victor```> bitmap, rather
<Insolit> oh my god
<Insolit> this OS sucks!
<CharminTheMoose> Baktaah: RTFM! :) sorry... i'll shut up now...
<cdavis> how do you get some error info when trying to setup automount.  /var/log/messages has nothing
<LjL> !attitude > Insolit    (Insolit, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Victor```> Insolit: ubuntu isn't for everyone
<Victor```> and don't troll
<erUSUL> Baktaah: have you tried conver or mogrify from imagemagick package? (btw do not be such an a**h*** we are trying to help)
<Insolit> i'm not trolling
<Victor```> yes you are
<Insolit> i'm getting desperate
<Insolit> that's all
<Victor```> "this OS sucks!"
<LjL> !enter > Insolit    (Insolit, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dac_> Baktaah, I like using my 2 brain cells.
<neverblue> can I get directed to a general networking channel?
<Baktaah> erUSUL: as I saw it, imagemagic doesn't resize and is very hard to use
<erUSUL> Baktaah: convert*
<Insolit> i set a configuration in network configuration GUI
<Insolit> and it gets lost
<Toma-> Insolit: are you using a realtek based card?
<delire> Esteth: perhaps, though the actual shell script doesn't make any sense..
<LjL> SVG doesn't have any concept of "size" that i know of. it's.. vector.
<Victor```> yeah
<Insolit> Toma-: no
<Victor```> SCALABLE vector graphics
<tlacuache> I just got an H700 bluetooth headset. I followed the directions linked to from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, and everything worked fine at first (scan, entering in the pin number, etc.). I can connect to the headset fine using btsco, and I can try to start a call in Skype (or to play an mp3 in xmms), and I hear the speaker on my ear "turn on", but then my whole computer locks up. No keyboard or mouse response, nothing. What can I do?
<Lbawinowns> Hello, how can I see who and what can acces certain drives?
<Baktaah> Does anyone know of an application that will turn multiple .png pictures into .svg and resize them at the same time, and NO I am not intrested of knowing what vectors and other stuff is, -> I did manage to convert .png to .svg via inkscape, but I have ALOT of files to do, so doing it manually would take too much time
<Toma-> Insolit: whats the problem?
<delire> Esteth: 'file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \ && rm -f $file &&  -o $file de.po'... you can't begin a command with a -o!
<Esteth> delire: oh, maybe i'll try get an older version of the source and see if that gives the same error. thanks :)
<chenchen> hi, may i noe what gui diff tool is nice to use in ubuntu?
<chenchen> hi, may i noe what gui diff tool is nice to use in ubuntu?
<Baktaah> if Inkscape could do it, how come others (according to you) is impossible
<Victor```> ...
<delire> Esteth: are you sure it's compilable? i think that makefile is broken!
<Esteth> hmm, its as though the actual command has just gone missing :P
<delire> Esteth: yes exactly ;)
<Insolit> Toma-: i define a dns server but restarting network he loses that dns
<LjL> Baktaah: did you notice sn0's comment about   inkspace -export-svg   ? i don't have inkscape myself, but that looks like it would quite work.
<Baktaah> LjL: no I got kicked
<concept10> Baktaah, you will probably have more luck in one of the graphics-related channels
<Toma-> Insolit: ahh.
<LjL> Baktaah: Inkscape doesn't convert, it just takes the PNG and embeds it into an otherwise empty SVG
<Victor```> yes
<Baktaah> LjL:  that WORKS just as fine :)
<LjL> Baktaah: that comment was made before.
<Insolit> Toma-: and i set one IP to a network card and it start the network with another...
<Lbawinowns> where can I find info about drives acces rights, the thing when you wrote 3 numbers from 1 to 7 ?
<Baktaah> LjL:  yeah noticed however did make much of it
<Victor```> PNG is a bitmap format and SVG is a vector format - you can't "convert" between them
<Toma-> Insolit: sounds bizarre. have you filed a bug report?
<Baktaah> Victor```:  inkscape did it
<Baktaah> let me rephrase
<LjL> Baktaah: well, it does "convert" a png to an svg, from console only, the way you wanted, no?
<cute_bettong> is there anyway to get the zune media player to run in ubuntu?
<Lbawinowns> Victor```, of course you can, definetly when it comes to SVG to PNG
<cute_bettong> it came with my dell and i would like to use it
<Insolit> Toma-: no time for that now
<sn0> Baktaah check up on the command, i haven't tested
<Baktaah> LjL:  they way I want ... is doing it AUTOMATICLY with 100 different pictures in a folder
<Baktaah> Does anyone know how to make .png to .svg (convert, change w/E) and resize at the same time
<Insolit> where do i check a network device configurations?
<Baktaah> doesnt matter if it converts or not
<Baktaah> as long as it changes it into .svg
<Baktaah> and resize
<Victor```> ask in a graphics related channel.
<lsproc> cute_bettong: you could try by using VirtualBox Closed Source, and connect the usb
<Victor```> try #gimp
<Insolit> /etc/network/interface??
<PC> can feisty handle NTFS well now or not?
<Victor```> or #inkscape
<cute_bettong> lsproc, is that in the repo's is it easy to do
<Lbawinowns> Baktaah, resizing .svg :? ,, Im not sure they really got size like that ^^
<LjL> Baktaah: err...?!? now, assume that "inscape --export-svg" works (i don't have inkscape, i can't try). it's obvious that typing      for file in *.png ; do inkscape --export-svg $file ; done   would work.
<Insolit> please guys where do i change manually network card configuration in UBUNTU?
<Lbawinowns> PC , I asked that here before and all said it works fine
<LjL> Baktaah: you know, basic shell commands. "help for".
<pike_> PC: yes. read only by default but ntfs-3g is from what i hear very stable now and allows write
<LoneShadow> is the feisty livecd persistent mode fixed ?
<Toma-> Insolit: well dont expect it to get fixed then :(
<Lbawinowns> I've had no problems doing it
<Esteth> delire: older source is still giving me the same error. maybe i'll just try and find a binary :P
<lsproc> cute_bettong: its not in the repo, but it comes as a DEB from virtualbox.org
<Toma-> Insolit: /etc/network/interfaces
<YingFan> backports website is down?
<Victor```> Insolit: there is so much documentation
<dac_> yetiman are you linux certified?
<joselj> somebody having problems with vlc cracking sound in feisty?
<cute_bettong> lsproc, thanx man ^_^ you rock
<LjL> Baktaah: if you want to run a command on multiple files, you use for.
<Lbawinowns> !drive acces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drive acces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delire> Esteth: yes it might be best. it's a bit hit-and-miss with source. i can give it a go if you like.
<Insolit> well so there's clearly a bug in this
<PC> can the partitioner handle it? resize? grow?
<joselj> or is just me...?
<Baktaah> LjL: for(, , , )?
<lsproc> cute_bettong: no prob, connecting usb should be no problem, just remember to have a copy of windows to install handy
<Toma-> Insolit: and for the dns, /etc/resolv.conf
<huizache> hello , I have just upgraded to feisty, and have noticed I lost mozilla-browser and mozilla-conposer... how can I intal them from ubuntu repositories ???
<Esteth> delire: that'd be great, if you dont mind :)
<Insolit> i know
<Insolit> all setr
<Insolit> but it gets another IP
<variant> PC: yes, with the correct file system tools installed
<Insolit> ...
<variant> PC: for any fs
<delire> Esteth: i've got about 10mins free.. let me try
<Esteth> delire: http://scribes.sourceforge.net/download.html
<Baktaah> ...
<Baktaah> this didnt help at all
<Baktaah> thanks alot guys.-
<tlacuache> nobody's got any idea for my bluetooth problem?
<variant> PC: shrink/resize/grow/move/copy
<LjL> Baktaah: no, that's another for.   for <variable-name> in <glob-pattern>; do <command>; done
<Baktaah> LjL:  nvm
<Baktaah> forget it :)
<Victor```> Baktaah: must we remind you that this is for help with the operating system
<Victor```> and not specific applications
<LjL> Baktaah: i will. however, this is the last time i'll accept this attitude. btw, the command works.
<Victor```> you don't ask MS support how to use Photoshop
<tbuss> is there anyway I can tell if java is causing firefox to crash. It seems like everytime I do something that requires java firefox crashes
<Baktaah> LjL: doesn
<PC> variant: i mean when installing the system, LiveCD, can it shrink or grow it safely?
<Baktaah> matter
<Toma-> tlacuache: sounds like a kernel panic.
<variant> PC: yes
<tlacuache> yeah, that's sort of what i was afraid of with the caps lock blinking
<joselj> well i guess is just me then...
<Victor```> gimp and inkscape both have presences here in this network
<LjL> Baktaah: what matters is that you'll get a ban if i see this attitude again - or any other lack of respect of the CoC and guidelines. don't tell me i didn't tell you.
<variant> PC: i normally compile the latest gparted on the live cd as that has the best stability and features
<CharminTheMoose> Baktaah, what is the error you get when you enter the command?
<variant> PC: but that may  not be something you want to do
<drummer> Need some help on a printer problem with a Feisty install.  The os saw my HP 4050 and appeared to install it - but nothing prints.  Help please
<Baktaah> CharminTheMoose: what command?
<Victor```> you lose your patience and you act rude towards us
<ffm> How do I configure sendmail to use my ISP's SMTP server?
<PC> variant: thnkx cuz i'll be installing it with NTFS filesystems and i need to be sure it's safe
<ffm> How do I configure sendmail to use my ISP's SMTP server?
<CharminTheMoose> Baktaah: the inkscape command or whatever..
<Baktaah> CharminTheMoose: never saw one
<concept10> He's just being an asshole imho
<kbrosnan> tbuss: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Java#Testing_Java
<tlacuache> are there any diagnostics I can to do determine why the bluetooth module would be causing a kernel panic for me?
<LjL> (replay) Baktaah: err...?!? now, assume that "inscape --export-svg" works (i don't have inkscape, i can't try). it's obvious that typing      for file in *.png ; do inkscape --export-svg $file ; done   would work.
<Victor```> someone tell him to go to #inkscape
<Insolit> Toma-: now that i made network work manually networks applet sees no working connection
<ffm> How do I configure sendmail to use my ISP's SMTP server?
<Baktaah> Victor```:  Do I bother you?
<ffm> How do I configure sendmail to use my ISP's SMTP server?
<LjL> !repeat > ffm    (ffm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<burnerx> what is a good audio server ?
<Victor```> Yeah.
<tbuss> kbrosnan,  you read my mind, I was just about to ask if there is a way to test java like you test php configurations
<Toma-> burnerx: esd
<soundray> Baktaah: not only him
<burnerx> i want to serve mp3s and be able to stream it from another computer under the same network
<Victor```> we try to help you and you're quick to be rude
<Toma-> Insolit: yeh itll do that.
<Victor```> burnerx: you could probably do that with netcat
<Baktaah> LjL:
<Baktaah> for file in *.png ; do inkscape --export-svg $file ; done didnt work just made empy files
<neverblue> if i use my Linksys router as a switch (just using my LAN ports and no WAN port), how can I access it via a browser?
<concept10> Baktaah, you bother me.  People are attempting to help you, you return bad vibes to them.  Why don't you go to the proper channel to get help on this
<Lbawinowns> Please someone give me that manual about how to set access rights to your drives!
<LjL> !info icecast-server > burnerx
<drummer>  Need some help on a printer problem with a Feisty install.  The os saw my HP 4050 and appeared to install it - but nothing prints.  Help please
<Toma-> burnerx: VLC will do that
<rycuda> burnerx, I've had a great deal of success with a combination of mpd and icecast
<Baktaah> concept10: as far as I see it
<Baktaah> concept10:  the only one helping me
<Baktaah> is LjL
<Possum> burnerx, also, look at icecast and esd
<delire> Esteth: getting there, just installing a few dependencies.
<Lin> !info icecast-server > Lin
<Possum> burnerx, I had esd combined with musicpd streaming music without problem
<LjL> Baktaah: perhaps the --export-svg syntax is slightly different, as i said i can't try, not having inkscape. try "inkscape --help | grep svg" for the exact syntax
<Victor```> Baktaah: what you're doing isn't much different from going to, say, #openbsd and asking for help with solaris
* concept10 puts ignore in action
<drummer>  Need some help on a printer problem with a Feisty install.  The os saw my HP 4050 and appeared to install it - but nothing prints.  Help please
<joselj> yeah but vlc has sound quality problems in feisty
<Baktaah> Victor```:  what are youy doing atm if not talking crap?
<Baktaah> Victor```: it's not like you are helping anyone atm
<delire> Baktaah: for file in $(ls *.png) ; do inkscape --export-svg $file ; done
<burnerx> okay thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<burnerx> i will look into it
<Lbawinowns> Erm... No1 knows what I'm talking about? when you set acces with 3 numbers from 1 to 7 ,??
<LjL> Baktaah: stop.
<walkintome> hi all, if I am able to install indiswrapper, does that mean i have met all the dependancies?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Victor```> you're asking about batch conversion of PNGs to SVGs
<Baktaah> okay
<Baktaah> Victor```:  no
<LjL> everyone: just stop.
<Possum> delire, someone already told him to do that... hes not listening, it seems
<strabes> Lbawinowns: you're walking about chmodding...
<mc44> walkintome: sure
<Esteth> delire: thanks a bunch :)
<delire> Possum: ok
<Baktaah> I asked about an application that would do it
<matchstick> is there any app for seeing wireless networks like windows has?  im having trouble connecting to mine
<Lbawinowns> !chmodding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmodding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Victor```> know what? I'm going to hit up google and if I get the answer on the very first result, lol, shame.
<Toma-> matchstick: what kind of problems?
<Lbawinowns> strabes, where can I read about it
<shawn34> !chmod
<sn0> matchstick try wifi-radar
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<neverblue> if i use my Linksys router as a switch (just using my LAN ports and no WAN port), how can I access it via a browser?
<strabes> !chmod > Lbawinowns
<rycuda> matchstick if you're running feisty it should come with network manager preinstalled.
<matchstick> it just wont connect, i put in the name and the network key, but it wont connect
<walkintome> mc44: well, i ask this becasue i am able to install the driver for my usb wireless adapter, and it tells me driver installed device present..but the wireless adapter doesnt work
<matchstick> so im thinking its not picking it up by just the name
<walkintome> mc44 and i know its the correct dirver becasue i used it a day ago before i did a clean install
<Lbawinowns> Yes thats it, Thanks strabes :)
<drummer> neverblue: Try typing in the ip address you assigned it
<LoneShadow> neverblue: open a browser to http://router-ip-address
<matchstick> use the ip as the name?
<matchstick> oh that wasnt for me...lol
<neverblue> LoneShadow, yes, but usually its at the gateway address, and in this case, its not
<mc44> walkintome: what does ifconfig say?
<CyberCod> I'm having trouble getting pictures off of my digital camera.... it sees the camera and identifies it properly but doesn't see any pics.... there's 35 on it now
<drummer> Still waiting for an answer on this:  Need some help on a printer problem with a Feisty install.  The os saw my HP 4050 and appeared to install it - but nothing prints.  Help please
<neverblue> so how would I find the address of the router on my lan, drummer or LoneShadow
<LoneShadow> neverblue: if your router acting as a dns server for your pc ?
<rycuda> matchstick, what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<Baktaah> delire:  that doesnt work just produces empty inkscape windows and saves anothing
<walkintome> mc44: if memeory serves me, it says it cant detect and devices
<walkintome> *any
<clusterm1gnet> guys, firefox problem, when i try launching firefox from terminal, or launcher, i get
<matchstick> newest one, 7.04 i believe
<variant> neverblue: ifconfig shows your default gateway (thats whatever device is directly connected to the internet)
<neverblue> LoneShadow, i dont know, i guess it would be if i just using LAN port on it, and not the WAN port
<LoneShadow> neverblue: I mean, is your router... ? type ifconfig, and see what ip you have and your gateway has
<clusterm1gnet> xlib: connection to ":0 0 " refused by server
<clusterm1gnet> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Possum> Baktaah, did you try the #inkscape channel?
<clusterm1gnet> cannot open display
<neverblue> variant, i realize that, but I cannot access my router on my default gateway address
<clusterm1gnet> also, this happens for konqueror as well
<clusterm1gnet> thanks!
<LoneShadow> neverblue: are you connecting a PC to your wan port ?
<rycuda> matchstick, in the notification area (by the clock) Do you have a network manager icon?
<Baktaah> Possum: yeah but they didnt have antyhing except insults
<variant> neverblue: is it assigned by dhcp?
<mc44> walkintome: and you modprobed ndiswrapper
<Possum> Baktaah, that a shame... you were being polite, right?
<variant> neverblue: do you have a seperate firewall?
<matchstick> yes i do...i guess its the manager
<Baktaah> Possum:  i asked a question
<CyberCod> neverblue, you can also find out your default info on your router by searching by the model and manufacturer on www.portforward.com
<Baktaah> Possum: they told me it's impossible (eventhough I managed with inkscape)
<KJF> How do I install the wobbly windows?
<Possum> KJF, beryl! :)
<delire> Baktaah: for file in $(ls *.png) ; do inkscape -f $file -l=$outfile ; done
<neverblue> CyberCod, thats not gonna help here
<walkintome> mc44 yes i did
<rycuda> It'll either look like a series of blue bars, a pair of computers, or a computer with a red x
<matchstick> rycuda: it has connect to other wireless network, create new wireless network, and manual config
<walkintome> mc44: YES I DDI
<mc44> walkintome: no need to shout!
<walkintome> mc44: sorry i hit the caps lock by accident
<KJF> Possum, no, the thing that makes your windows wobble and spin around like a cube
<TECH_1> lOL wOBBLY WINDOWS.
<rycuda> Okay matchstick that's a start.
<LoneShadow> neverblue: are you connecting a PC to your wan port ?
<Possum> KJF, it called... beryl >.>
<Victor```> Baktaah: you're asking about converting PNG icons to SVG icons for a dock-like launcher?
<mc44> !beryl | KJF
<ubotu> KJF: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neverblue> variant, I am at work, I have a gateway, which allows me onto my Intranet and the Internet, and I am connecting to that gateway with a router inbetween
<Baktaah> Victor```:  yes
<walkintome> mc44: i uninstalled ndiswrapper and the driver and am currently in my vista partition
<Baktaah> delire:  as I said it doesnt work
<mc44> KJF: please dont troll in here :)
<Victor```> sorry but it just won't make a difference
<neverblue> LoneShadow, no, only a noob would do that
<Victor```> unless you redesign the icon in inkscape
<walkintome> mc44: so please be aware that if you DO give me any instructions, i will need to boot into ubuntu =)
<rycuda> can you open a terminal for me please matchstick?
<KJF> Sorry guys, I think you're getting confused, this thing makes rain appear and windows wobble and spin and flip and all cool kinds a syuff
<starno> Hi! I have problems installing Ubuntu on my brand new laptop. Can someone help me?
<neverblue> variant, firewall isnt an issue in this case
<LoneShadow> neverblue: well if you are smart enough, and have the right linksys router, install openwrt on it. And you can make the wan port as part of the switch as well :)
<mc44> walkintome: well if ndiswrapper said it was installed and it was modprobed, i dunno what it could be :s
<KJF> mc44, sorry....
<delire> Baktaah: that was a completely different command. works here. inkscape windows open up, but it does convert them
<Possum> KJF, ...
<Victor```> you don't necessarily convert between them, it's just putting the image in the vector
<u2k7> how do I get java working in firefox.. installed from repo.. nothing happens =//
<neverblue> variant, I beleive the gateway I am resolving is NOT the router, as all the ports are in a switch
<concept10> KJF, they have already answered you question
<LoneShadow> neverblue: seems like you have two routers, right ?
<LjL> delire, what's $outfile in your for loop?
<walkintome> mc44: well i actualyl had the wireless running for about 20 seconds. i was able to go to deviantart.com but then i reboot and it stopped working
<Victor```> but once it's expanded with the starterbar applet, it'll still look crappy and pixely
<walkintome> mc44: it wouldnt even detect the wireless card
<KJF> concept10, ok
<Baktaah> delire:  doesnt work here. it opens inkscape but then I have to close it myself for the next inkscape to oppen up
<chenchen> hi, may i noe what gui diff tool is nice to use in ubuntu?
<matchstick> ok terminal up rycuda
<mc44> walkintome: you could try removing network-manager
<bipolar> KJF: google for
<neverblue> LoneShadow, im not concerned about that atm, if I cannot even get onto the router, I wouldnt even be able to update the firmware/install it anyways
<delire> LjL: oh yes, didn't give him that did it..
<bipolar> KJF: google for 'beryl'
<concept10> chenchen, meld
<rycuda> do you know the name of your network device matchstick?
<Victor```> so yeah, converting to SVG isn't going to magically make a bitmap image scalable
<bipolar> KJF: that will explain what you are looking for
<Victor```> does that answer your question
<neverblue> LoneShadow, no, not two routers, a router acting like a switch and an Internet gateway
<delire> LjL for file in $(ls *.png) ; do inkscape -f $file -l=out-$file ; done
<LoneShadow> neverblue: ok let me understand the problem, at the moment, do you have just a PC connected to "this" router and nothing else ?
<delire> LjL: perhaps..
<matchstick> the router name?
<delire> anyway, onto something else
<neverblue> LoneShadow, no
<neverblue> LoneShadow, your way off
<matchstick> (network name) or my ethernet card>
<matchstick> ?
<KJF> Ok, I googled it and got "beryllium aluminium cyclosilicate with the chemical formula Be3Al2(SiO3)6. The hexagonal crystals of beryl may be very small or range to several meters in size."
<rycuda> matchstick> device name. iwconfig should list all the network devices and provide information about the wireless enabled ones.
<LoneShadow> neverblue: I was trying to see if two routers had same gateway IP, and probably the other router was shadowing your switch's IP
<KJF> Which doesnt look like wobbly windows to me
<neverblue> LoneShadow, I have my router as a switch atm, so all the ports that are used are the LAN ports, and no WAN, and I want to access the router its self, so I need its IP
<LjL> delire: guess not :-) i suppose a corrected version could be   for file in $(ls *.png) ; do inkscape -f $file -l=$(echo $file; sed "s/png/svg/") ; done
<walkintome> mc44: one unreleated question..if im trying to install g++ whcih is dependant on g++-4.1. so when i go to install g++-4.1 it tells me i need libstdc++6-4.1.dev..but that that is dependant on g++-4.1. how do i get around this and why does it have me in an infinite loop?
<u2k7> KJF, great
<Victor```> Baktaah: you can easily paste bitmap images into an SVG file with any editor but it won't scale correctly when your starter bar applet dilates it
<Toma-> KJF: it was funny in -offtopic, its just plain lame in here. stop it.
<pplsuqbawlz> lol the ubuntu drivers are seriously wrecked
<Possum> KJF, youe just being difficult right now... I was gonna offer a link for a really easy install, but you phail
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %KJF!*@*]  by nalioth
<concept10> KJF, for the last time -> <ubotu> KJF: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Baktaah> Victor```: I dont understand what u said
<Victor```> okay
<delire> LjL: yeah, looks better..
<neverblue> LoneShadow, two routers had same gateway IP??
<matchstick> eth2 appears to be my wireless card
<neverblue> LoneShadow, thats not what I am doing here, i am not even sure if that is possible
<LoneShadow> neverblue: your actual internet gateway router and this switch
<Victor```> let me rephrase it.
<neverblue> LoneShadow, ?
<mc44> nalioth: thanks
<Possum> Trolls are fun :P
<delire> LjL: to be honest i didn't run the loop, just gave inkscape the args and noticed that it svg-ified the image.
<concept10> Where do these people come from ?
<void^> Baktaah: it means you should just find svg icons instead of trying to convert your png ones.
<Cibertech> alguien habla espaol?
<walkintome> if im trying to install g++ whcih is dependant on g++-4.1. so when i go to install g++-4.1 it tells me i need libstdc++6-4.1.dev..but that that is dependant on g++-4.1. how do i get around this and why does it have me in an infinite loop?
<Victor```> you want to convert bitmap formats to a vector format
<Pici> !es | Cibertech
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Cibertech: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Baktaah> void^:  no thanks
<Victor```> bitmap formats are set at a certain size
<rycuda> okay matchstick would you run "iwlist eth2 scan" in amongst there you should see the ESSID of your wireless network.
<Cibertech> muchas gracias
<matchstick> iwlist eth2 scan
<matchstick> woops wrong keyboard
<Victor```> SVG is scalable, so it can be resized and it scales nicely
<drummer> YO!!! DOES ANYBODY ON THIS CHANNEL KNOW ABOUT PRINTER ISSUES  &  FEISTY? (He asked for the 5th time)
<LjL> baktaah, given what delire says, i really think  for file in $(ls *.png) ; do inkscape -f $file -l=$(echo $file; sed "s/png/svg/") ; done  ought to work
<neverblue> if i use my Linksys router as a switch (just using my LAN ports and no WAN port), how can I access it via a browser?
<LoneShadow> neverblue: if you had a router connecting to your internet modem (lets say 192.168.1.1), and then you connect a "Switch" to its lan ports, and you connect a PC to the switch
<Victor```> your only solutions are to either redesign the icons yourself
<Cibertech> hay soporte para linea de comando?
<matchstick> no scan results, rycuda
<neverblue> there, thats my original question (again)
<LjL> !caps > drummer    (drummer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Victor```> or to seek out SVG format icons
<Victor```> does -that- answer your question?
<LoneShadow> neverblue: if the switch has 192.168.1.1 as its IP, you wont be able to access it, you will just access the internet gateway router
<Pici> Cibertech: /j #ubuntu-es
<concept10> drummer, maybe he needs a better question thats no so vague
<neverblue> LoneShadow, you really dont understand my layout
<neverblue> LoneShadow, pls reread my previous posts
<Baktaah> LjL:  nein doesnt work :) doesnt even open inkscape
<Victor```> Baktaah: you're basically trying to look for a solution which won't work
<mc44> walkintome: the version of g++ in the repositories causes that error?
<rycuda> Okay matchstick sounds like this is where your problem is, if eth2 is your wireless network card then it's not seeing any available networks.
<walkintome> mc44: are you asking what version?
<Possum> neverblue, you should still be able to access the router (switch) using the IP address you assigned it...
<drummer> concept10: Actually this is the original question I asked 4 times:  Need some help on a printer problem with a Feisty install.  The os saw my HP 4050 and appeared to install it - but nothing prints.  Help please
<walkintome> mc44:  g++-4.1_4.1.2-0ubuntu4_i386
<variant> matchstick: try "iwlist scanning"
<mc44> walkintome: Im saying if you install g++ from the repositories does it give that error?
<matchstick> well i know 1. they are there, and 2. the card works on the same box in windows....where to from here?
<variant> matchstick: should list all the devices and the one with wireless extensions. hope that helps
<Baktaah> Victor```:  kk
<walkintome> mc44:  i have no internet so i cant
<Victor```> Baktaah: even if you 'convert' them to SVG format they will not scale in the starter bar. look for svg icons.
<Baktaah> Victor```:  odd that it worked doing it manually with inkscape
<Baktaah> :P
<mc44> walkintome: build-essential is on the CD
<LjL> Baktaah: whops, my fault.    for file in *.png; do inkscape -f $file -l=$(echo $file | sed "s/png/svg/") ; don
<neverblue> Possum, it assigns its own address
<walkintome> mc44: oh yeah! sweet
<Victor```> yeah, it works, but it's not going to scale
<LoneShadow> neverblue: how did you configure your linksys as a switch ?
<walkintome> mc44: okay ill be back!
<Insolit> where do i get autoconf.h?
<Bruhaha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<neverblue> LoneShadow, you dont "configure" it as a switch, you use the LAN ports, and no WAN port to "simulate" it was a switch
<Possum> neverblue, you can try sending out a ping -b on your subnet, see which ones respond
<LjL> Baktaah, what Victor``` is trying to say is that, if you use PNG icons, they're probably going to look horrible especially if that's a MacOS-like "magnifying" dock.
<concept10> drummer, the question is vague.  Test pages do not work?  What application are you printing from?
<Victor```> even if they're made into SVGs\
<Baktaah> LjL:  no they DIDNT look horrible (wich I have said a couple of times now)
<Baktaah> I did it m,anually 3-4 different
<Baktaah> looked great
<Victor```> manually as in?
<LjL> Baktaah: btw i lost the "e" in "done" in the last version of the command >:
<rycuda> matchstick, did variant's suggestion show any networks?
<LoneShadow> neverblue: then its still default router doing dhcp to its clients, you should be able to access it using browser
<Baktaah> LjL:  yeah I got the E, however it doesnt work it just do as the others
<Baktaah> it opens inkscape and the picture.. and.. does nothing
<matchstick> i missed it...didnt see what he said
<neverblue> ill brb
<Baktaah> when I close it, it  opens up the next picture
<Baktaah> and etc
<neverblue> networking channel is helping
<cclark> hi
<delire> LjL: hmm.. doesn't seem like inkscape wants to let you create the outfile though.
<Possum> neverblue, good luck :)
<LjL> Baktaah, or someone, could you type "inkscape --help" and pastebin the output of it for me?
<Victor```> Baktaah: and it SCALES?
<cclark> what
<rycuda>  iwlist scanning
<delight> are there any plans to support kraft packages in future ubuntu versions ? http://kraft.sourceforge.net/index.php?body=software&lang=en
<delight> !kraft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kraft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Baktaah> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matchstick> no scan results on eth2
<quaal> is anyone familiar with making an ipv6 tunnel for irc to create your own hostname for irc connection
<rycuda> Any scan results on any interface matchstick?
<Victor```> Baktaah: you mean you pasted it in there and it actually scales?
<void^> LjL: it works if you remove the =, but creates just a small svg that links the png. inkscape _does_not_ convert/trace png to svg.
<matchstick> nope the others dont support scanning
<delire> Esteth: getting there.. still more depends ;)
<Baktaah> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18412/
<LjL> void^: it sure doesn't, but yet he says the resulting "fake" SVG works in the programs he wants it to work in.
<matchstick> its not a driver issue is it?
<Pici> !newpackage > delight
<drummer_>  Need some help on a printer problem with a Feisty install.  The os saw my HP 4050 and appeared to install it - but nothing prints.  Help please
<loco_aullador> hi i've installed amule and i have low id and since today the konversacion is running very slowly i dont know why, yesterday i hadnt problems
<rycuda> It could be, Do you know what chipset your wireless card uses?
<Esteth> delire: sorry about this :(
<matchstick> because this is a 100% new install havent done anything to it, just installed about 15 min ago and trying to get online
<soundray> Baktaah: have you tried 'inkscape -f yourfile.png --export-plain-svg=output.svg'?
<matchstick> umm no, but i can see if i can find out
<Victor```> firefox comes with scalable icons
<matchstick> its a belkin....
<Victor```> lol.
<brunes> Hey - anyone know of any bluetooth AVRCP/A2DP client applications for ubuntu or linux in general?
<matchstick> cant remember which one
<LjL> Baktaah:    for file in *.png; do inkscape --without-gui -f $file --export-plain-svg $(echo $file | sed "s/png/svg/") ; done
<brunes> I want to test A2DP and AVRCP support for my new phone
<Possum> drummer_, did you try google?
<delire> Esteth: no problem.. quite a few depends..
<Baktaah> LjL:  worked, but it just made the picturs Empty :(
<rycuda> matchstick lspci will give you a ton of information about attached devices. It'll give some indication as to the chipset.
<moauud> join #ubuntu-sa/
<brunes> I cant seem to find anything useful with Google or Freshmeant
<Toma-> Baktaah: http://directory.fsf.org/svg2png.html ?
<aa^way> is there a way to install GD to Apache in ubuntu?
<matchstick> 802.11b/g
<LjL> Toma-, it's png *to* svg that he wants
<Victor```> Baktaah: so you managed to make a PNG icon into an SVG AND have it zoom with that starterbar app?
<Toma-> lol. good luck.
<Baktaah> yeh
<rycuda> can you either give me that entire line or use pastebin to give me the whole output please matchstick?
<Baktaah> Victor```:  yes
<delire> Esteth: strangely it seems to compile just fine.. note: 'file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \ && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/msgfmt -o $file de.po' ... perhaps you're missing 'msgfmt'?
<Victor```> could you show us a screenshot?
<matchstick> sure ill give you the line
<Esteth> delire: i had no idea msgfmt was a dependancy
<Esteth> delire: it doesnt even show up in my synaptic
<LjL> Baktaah, installing Inkscape, hold on...
<Victor```> baktaah, how exactly did you do it 'manually'
<delire> Esteth: i'm just trying to find out what provides it now.. one moment.
<matchstick> 00:0f.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<delire> Esteth: 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/msgfmt' returns gettext. this is the package you want to install
<Baktaah> LjL: thanks
<Baktaah> Victor```:  I open a new file in inkscape, paste the smaller .png file.. and save it
<Esteth> delire: thanks, ill try that
<delire> Esteth: ok
<Victor```> i don't see how it works
<Esteth> i just get /usr/bin/msgfmt not found :S
<matchstick> i could have swore it was a belkin card, but looks like its broadcom
<LjL> Baktaah, for me,  for file in *.png; do inkscape -f $file -l $(echo $file | sed "s/png/svg/") ; done   works absolutely fine. i guess you *do* need to have the original PNGs in the same directory, and not move them (or the SVGs), though.
<Victor```> inkscape is just an editor, it won't retrace the image
<invizible> I've got a really weird / easy one I guess
<Baktaah> LjL:  there has been a misunderstanding
<invizible> I need to edit a file
* rycuda has a quick google on that card.
<LjL> Victor```, SVG files can have embedded PNG images AFAIK
<Baktaah> LjL:  it worked but the .svg files were empty
<invizible> the instructions say this: Replace debian/rules by follows.
<invizible> and it gives code
<delire> Esteth: hmm.. that's odd. what does 'ls /usr/bin/msgfmt' give you?
<LjL> Baktaah, i *looked* at the SVGs, and i see the images in them
<Pici> Baktaah: Thats because you're only embedding the png inside
<Victor```> LjL: but it's still not scalable
<invizible> how would I find the file debian/rules
<delire> LjL: yes seems to work here too.
<invizible> is there an easy way to edit it?
<LjL> Victor```, you can scale a bitmap. if you do it with a decent algorithm, and don't exaggerate, it doesn't even look crap.
<Toma-> LjL: whats the command youre using?
<delire> LjL: i thought that last switch needed an '=' to the outfile but anyway..
<Esteth> delire: same thing "No such file or directory"
<Possum> invizible, sed vim or emacs, pick your poison :)
<delire> Esteth: so you installed gettext?
<rycuda> matchstick, would you pastebin the output of lsmod |grep bcm
<LjL> Toma-   for file in *.png; do inkscape -f $file -l $(echo $file | sed "s/png/svg/") ; done  and "svgdisplay" to view them
<Victor```> LjL: but the starterbar applets zoom in like 3x
<aa^way> what is this?
<aa^way> configure: error: /bin/sh config/config.sub i686-pc-linux- failed
<Esteth> delire: gettext wasn't in the list of dependencies i saw in the readme :S
<Toma-> LjL: you could set the DPI with -d...
<matchstick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aa^way> i did do ./configure in a subfolder, shouldnt give that
<LjL> Victor```, if he doesn't find it horrible, what's the problem? 3x will just look blurried but perhaps acceptable, if done with a decent algorithm.
<invizible> Thanks - installing emacs now
<zdravko> hi there
<carlesoriol> How can i hide tray icon when vino-vnc is connected in feisty?
<Victor```> LjL: eh, I didn't catch the link to that SVG
<zdravko> can someone help me with LaTeX?
<Possum> invizible, make sure you know or can find out how to do it... I can only personally help with vim
<jpjacobs> zdravko, there is #latex ;)
<Baktaah> LjL:  as I said it works fine, they do .svg but the .svg pictures are empty
<delire> Esteth: no, but this is common unfortunately. developers don't always know what their own software depends on.. or more importantly... what comes default in their own OS.
<kritzstapf> do you use splashy?
<zdravko> don't ever dare to mention that stupid channel
<zdravko> it is full of sleepers
<Stoffer> can someone help me mount my sd card?  It mounted by itself earlier, but only after it was sitting in the card reader a while... I don't know how to get it to pop back up... it mounted to /media/disk, but I don't know what the device is named
<LjL> Baktaah: i've understood that. the only problem is that i'm using the very same command, and the .svg pictures that i get are *not* empty.
<delire> Esteth: i write software and am guilty of this. i just assume a system has a certain library as it came with my distribution of Linux.
<zdravko> this people never answer my questions
<Esteth> delire: i installed gettext and it seems to have make'd fine :)
<LjL> Baktaah: try viewing them using "svgdisplay", are they still empty?
<zdravko> they even behave as if I haven't asked them anythin
<Baktaah> LjL:  alright do you know what inkscape does when I open up a new .svg file and paste the .png picture there and save it as .svg... what happends?
<delire> Esteth: cool ;) try a 'sudo make install' now
<jpjacobs> zdravko, never had any problem there... and patience is a virtue ;)
<Victor```> zdravko: uh?
<zdravko> I had patience enough
<Esteth> looking good
<matchstick> rycuda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18418/
<zdravko> they drive me crazy!
<delire> Esteth: to be honest, it sounds like you did everything right. the dev simply forgot to include that critical dependency and the output you were getting was also weird..
<Esteth> delire: hurrah! it lives :D
<zdravko> 122+ people in #latex and nobody wants to help me
<delire> Esteth: great ;)
<Toma-> Baktaah: are you using "Import" form the inkscape menu?
<zdravko> this is called: stupidity
<Esteth> delire: out of interest, how would i go about uninstalling an app that i've compiled like that?
<Baktaah> Toma-:  no just copy paste
<delire> Esteth: hehe you'll be luck if you can 'sudo make uninstall'.
<Possum> zdravko, you still have better luck there... dunno how many folks here use latex
<LjL> Baktaah: right, but copy from *where*? another copy of inkscape?
<Baktaah> LjL:  yes
<Toma-> Baktaah: works fine here
<walkintome> hi all. im just wondering how you know if your wireless device is installed correctly under ubuntu.
<soundray> zdravko: remember you are not entitled to get help on IRC. It's just a privilege. Ask your LaTeX question here, anyway.
<Baktaah> walkintome:  iwconfig
<walkintome> lo : no wireless extension eth0 no wireless extensions wlan0 ieee 802.11g essid 'ciarlo' etc
<Esteth> delire: thanks so much, you just made my day
<rycuda> matchstick, sounds as if the kernel's managed to get the right wireless card detected.
<rycuda> and the right drivers loaded.
<walkintome> Baktaah: does that mean its working?
<delire> Esteth: this is the big issue with not having a package for that given program. note that anythig you compile and install will probably go into /usr/local/. /usr/local is there for precisely this purpose..
<delire> Esteth: anytime. good job.
<Baktaah> walkintome: yeah
<walkintome> but the network icon in the corner says disconnected
<Baktaah> walkintome:  do  sudo iwconfig [interface]  essid [access point] 
<walkintome> Baktaah: the network icon has a red x
<Baktaah> walkintome:  it may be down
<Baktaah> try
<Baktaah> sudo ifconfig [interface]  up
<LjL> Baktaah: what happens when you copy&paste is the same as when you do my command: the PNG file is linked from the SVG file. which means that both files will *HAVE* to be in the same directory, and never change name
<walkintome> Baktaah: is interface the id number ?
<Baktaah> LjL:  yeah they were in the same folder and same name
<invizible> Possum: you win - VIM it is..that emacs was bizzare
<LjL> Baktaah: what about svgdisplay then?
<Baktaah> walkintome:  interface might for e.g be ath0 or ra0
<Baktaah> LjL:  no I tried with the cairo-dock itself
<matchstick> baktaah, what if you have network key and not a pass?
<Baktaah> just works if I do it the way I did
<LjL> Baktaah: i asked you to please try with svgdisplay.
<Stoffer> anyone?  SD card reader?  ....
<Baktaah> LjL:  doesnt matter it has to work with cairo-dock in the end
<Victor```> or inkview
<zeta> hey!
<walkintome> Baktaah: is this correct? michael@mciarlo:~$ sudo iwconfig wlan0 Ciarlo >>Error : unrecognised wireless request "Ciarlo"
<invizible> Possum: do you know what path DEBIAN/RULES should be under?..or whereabouts?
<zeta> #ubuntu
<LjL> Baktaah: ok, if you know it doesn't matter, then fine.
<Baktaah> walkintome:  u forgot to write essid
<variant> Baktaah: you can /ignore me if you don't want to hear what i have to say however i was looking at the problem on the net a bit and it seems that a one or two people suggest using an intermediate image format, jpeg for example
* delire forgot all about inkview
<walkintome> Baktaah: im sorry lol im a noob
<Baktaah> variant:  jpeg for the cairo-dock?
<Lbawinowns> hmmm. Is it safe to run exes with wine? or can there be viruses?
<Baktaah> walkintome:  sudo iwconfig [interface]  essid [access-point]  key [hex key] 
<LjL> Lbawinowns: there can be viruses, of course, they're the same EXEs you'd run on Windows.
<CyberCod> I'm trying to get a Sipix Cameleon digital camera to work with ubuntu, any help?
<fluidite> s-service
<Victor```> Lbawinowns: safer than in a windows installation
<variant> Baktaah: for the png to svg conversion. to be honest I don't see what difference it can make but at least two people suggested it as an intermediate format
<kahrytan> Lbawinowns: Relatively, yes it is safe
<invizible> I found it
<Baktaah> LjL:  what happends if u run a exe virus via wine on linux :D ?
<kahrytan> Lbawinowns: You can run a windows virus with Wine.
<matchstick> still asks for a password
<LjL> Baktaah: depends on the virus. most of the times, it fails to run.
<Victor```> Baktaah: it wouldn't affect anything outside the ~/.wine directory
<Baktaah> variant:  I dont know or understand all I know is that I need .svg files for me cairo-dock
<Victor```> or your user directory
<Baktaah> Victor```:  so a trojan wouldnt work?
<kahrytan> Ljl: You should check ubuntuforums.org for virus.
<Victor```> Baktaah: nope
<Lbawinowns> How is runtime-control in linux. Can I decline certain access to programs?
<Victor```> doubt running it as root would do damage to the system
<variant> Baktaah: so i gather
<Victor```> but it's best not to anyway :)
<Baktaah> LjL:  thanks for the help, I might as well run this manually then :(
<delire> Lbawinowns: at worst you'd probably just infect your ~/.wine/fake_windows directory. that's about it.
<Possum> invizible, I don't know this script specifically.. you want to know how to change all instances in the file?
<Toma-> Lbawinowns: yep
<Victor```> well
<matchstick> guess it wanted my password...lol
<Victor```> the filesystem is accessible via a virtual Z: drive in wine
<matchstick> but its still not connecting =[
<niekie> <Victor```> Baktaah: it wouldn't affect anything outside the ~/.wine directory <-- not true :-P
<Lbawinowns> Toma- It was really not a yes/no-question :p
<niekie> Victor```, yeah..
<Victor```> -safest- solution is vmware
<rycuda> matchstick, is it seeing networks now?
<Lbawinowns> Ok thanks guys
* kahrytan pokes Possum
<niekie> Don't try running viruses.
<LjL> Baktaah: this is the SVG file that i get when i do it with copy&paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18419/ and this is the one i get with the automatic conversion http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18420/ -- doubt i can help further given you don't even want to troubleshoot
<niekie> Or do it on a VM.
<delire> Lbawinowns: yes, you can do this on the command line (chown) or with the GUI.
<Toma-> Lbawinowns: i know :)
<Victor```> or qemu or whatever you like to use.
<Lbawinowns> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<matchstick> rycuda, no, i tried to sudo like baktaah said...
<matchstick> nothing happened
<Possum> invizible, open the file with vim, type <Esc>:%s/DEBIAN\/RULES/follows/g (I think that's what you said, right?)
<Baktaah> LjL:  nevermind sorry to bother you but I will have to do it manually
<Possum> kahrytan, mornin
<flake> can I get SAS for ubuntu?  or is it called SAS-L  ?
<niekie> If you're investigating an IRC trojan, try making something that redirects all outgoing IRC access to a fake IRC server, for instance.
<variant> Baktaah: what is the name of the icon set?
<kahrytan> Possum: not morning anymore.
<delire> Lbawinowns: chown == "change ownership"
<Baktaah> variant:  os-l
<Lbawinowns> ok
<Possum> kahrytan, it's 12:35 PM in my timezone... feels like morning to me :P
<rycuda> matchstick, sorry to say it but I think I'm out of ideas.
<kahrytan> Possum: You keep forgetting we're in the same timezone
<Victor```> east coast US?
<Possum> yup
<Victor```> texas here.
<Possum> FL for me
<delire> Lbawinowns: see 'man chown' in a terminal. otherwise, file-browse to the executable of the program you want to change ownership on ('whereis programname' will find it) and experiment. don't experiment with progams like 'ls' or 'cd' or course. also look into adding groups. this is the best way to 'group' access rights.
<delire> Lbawinowns: when i say experiment i meant to say "change the permissions using the right-mouse menu"
<matchstick> yea wont even connect to other open networks around me
<flake> = FL
<Lbawinowns> ok
* delire is doing too many things at once.
<matchstick> its not finding them by name or something
<kahrytan> Possum: did jackb ever come back?
<Victor```> a lot of applications need to refuse to run as root unless otherwise specified
<delire> yep
<Victor```> too many idiots damaging systems
<Possum> kahrytan, doubt it... I didn't have anything in my away log
<Victor```> then again, they shouldn't use a system that gives them so much arbitrary access to the system
<kahrytan> Possum: I hope he doesnt give up.
<zapnap_> hey there. never been a ubuntu user before (usually a gentoo guy when i have to run linux for something) but figured i'd give it a shot on my new vps. setting up a ruby/rails stack and having an issue. hoping someone can help.
<zapnap_> ubuntu 7.04 and i can't seem to find a way to install rdoc and ri. any ruby people here?
<zapnap_> (using apt that is)
<Possum> kahrytan, it doesn't matter if he does... he's _interested_ and afaic, if you have interest in *nix you're already hooked :P
<dennis_> hi! what do i have to do to watch .wmv files? i only get a black screen, but sound works...
<Possum> kahrytan, He'll come back to it eventually, that's what I'm trying to say
<jpjacobs> dennis_, what program are you using?
<kahrytan> Possum:  If you see him, tell him about Browser Appliance
<dennis_> jpjacobs: i use kubuntu and i have kaffeine and kmplayer
<openforlife> dennis, not all WMV files will play video. DRM and stuff I think
<Possum> kahrytan, you bet
<variant> Baktaah: looks like cairo dock will at some point in the future support png icons..
<R3ddy> do i need any anti-virus programs or firewalls for ubuntu?
<kahrytan> Possum:  It is a good way to hook people into Ubuntu
<variant> R3ddy:  a firewall is advisable, av no
<sambagirl> what exactly is Automatix2 ?
<hossosor> hi, i'm trying to get sound to work on my hp dv2035us laptop.  i've been told that i need to apply a patch to the latest alsa driver for my sound card to work.  the patch is located here: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/45692 unfortunately, that site offers the download of a .bin file, whereas i need a .patch (if i'm not mistaken).  am i downloading the file incorrectly? any help would be greatly appreciatd.
<mc44> !virus | R3
<ubotu> R3: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mc44> R3ddy: ^
<Pici> !firewall | R3ddy
<ubotu> R3ddy: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<openforlife> Automatix2 is an autoinstaller for the most common software
<matchstick> welp, looks like im going back to windows boys...
<hossosor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352677&page=1
<hossosor> this thread explains how to install
<Pici> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jpjacobs> dennis_, yopu could try different video drivers in mplayer..
<Pici> sambagirl: Take a look at what ubotu just posted
<dennis_> jpjacbos: ok, i will try. are there other things i can do? codecs, libs, ...?
<sambagirl> okie dokie
<sambagirl> thanks
<openforlife> you don't need automatix in 7.04 anyway
<openforlife> add/remove does excatly the same.
<HymnToLife> like you needed it in previous releases :p
<dade> hi... somebody expert with mdadm?
<R3ddy> so let me get this straight, there are no viruses for linux, at all? i mean, no one has evert gotten infected with a virus?
<openforlife> in a better way
<hossosor> matchstick: why? just dual boot
<jpjacobs> dennis_, you need w32codecs. and if that doesn't work, i'd try vlc...
<h4wk0> mooo
<h4wk0> :)
<timmi> maeh
<timmi> test
<flake> R3ddy - unless you open your machine like windows is, you're generally safe
<Toma-> R3ddy: not in the "wild"
<zaggynl> R3ddy, there are, but not as widespread as the win32 ones, also, because Linux is so different in nature, it is more secure by default
<variant> R3ddy: there are example viruses, none that are currently active "in the wild" and none that can self propagate to any great extent
<jpjacobs> timmi, it works ;)
<delire> R3ddy: there are a couple of viruses but they practically need to be manually installed and user executed.
<matchstick> hossosor: i have it duel booted off of 2 different HDDs, but if i have no internet connection in ubuntu its pretty worthless
<timmi>  /join #chan - right?
<matchstick> yea timmi
<zaggynl> Not to forget the fact that win32 is still way more used then linux for desktop use
<Pici> R3ddy: Linux does not have the same security model as Windows does, and thus does not have the same points of failure and entry points for viruses
<variant> R3ddy: they are all proof of concept viruses
<timmi> need ubuntu.de :)
<Pici> !de | timmi
<openforlife> I would say no threatening viruses for linux yet. only proof of concept.
<ubotu> timmi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Toma-> R3ddy: feel free to try to write one tho
<variant> R3ddy: pici's description is a good one..
<Pici> timmi: Yes /j #ubuntu-de
<myr> in case you missed all that, nope, no viruses
<R3ddy> i'll need to download Kylix first :) then we'll see
<hossosor> matchstick: is there support for your card? did you try ndiswrapper?
<timmi> thanks, he wanted the '#'
<matchstick> the card is detected and everything, just wont pick up any wireless networks in linux for some reason
* mode/#ubuntu [+o CarlFK]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> R3ddy: generally, the better thing to do it submit bug reports. then again, the bugs in linux are generally crushed pretty quick thanks to the FOSS structure
<hossosor> matchstick: did you see if others are having the same issues?
<dennis_> hmmm, i don't get it working... are there any codecs or libs i have to install for watching .wmv files? the sound works, it's only the video that makes problems...
<SithToast> uh how do you figure out (hd*,*)
<delire> there's a multi-million dollar industry built around virus protection. theres alot of upstream money to be made in keeping a popular operating system vulnerable.
<kritzstapf> since i installed feisty, my console fonts are no longet set on boot, i have to type setupcon every time, how to fix this?
* delire needlessly digresses
<matchstick> yea rycuda was trying to help me for probably a good 20 min, and then bak a bit too...im gonna check the ubuntu forums before i uninstall totally, but ill be using windows to do that
<variant> dennis_: if the wmv file is infected with DRM then you will not be able to play it without strippin ghte drm first. there are methods available for doing this but may not be legal in your country
* mode/#ubuntu [-o CarlFK]  by ChanServ
<strabes> delire: Even if windows weren't vulnerable, people that use windows would continue to eat up anything they're shoveled by microsoft. If they're told they need virus protection, they'll buy it.
<hossosor> can anyone help me out with my sound issues? sound worked just fine in 6.10, it doesn't work in 7.04
<delire> strabes: arguably yes. virus protection helps people feel safe, and there's a big market for that feeling.
<Toma-> strabes: like LiveOne? :D
<SithToast> OneCare.
<strabes> you know it
<dennis_> variant: so i need to use windows? what a shit...
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<delire> dennis_: they play fine here. perhaps w32codecs are what's required.
<darky> exit
<dennis_> 'shit
<Toma-> dennis_: no you dont. you can convert the wmv to a better format just fine
<ForsakenSoul> can someone give me a link with instruction how to install mp3 and avi codecs
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<mobutu> variant: do you have to strip it using windows ?
<matchstick> hossorsor i just checked the supported cards and it says mine is supported
<delire> dennis_: variant is likely right though.. you may have to convert it.
<dennis_> sorry, i mean 'shit' is a non-family-friend word?
<mc44> !mp3 | ForsakenSoul
<ubotu> ForsakenSoul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<openforlife> ForsakenSoul, search for GStreamer in Add/Remove
<ForsakenSoul> 10x
<LjL> dennis_: yes.
<matchstick> for chipset/driver it says Ndiswrapper then fwcutter
<delire> dennis_: hehe a little strict for me also, but we must abide.
<strabes> ForsakenSoul: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mc44> dennis_: i.e. stop saying it ;)
<erstazi> dennis_, I spent 6 years army and so I even keep my mouth clean.
<dennis_> it's the 21st century, i don't think "s***" annoys anybody...
<dade> what's the diff GiB and GB?? Array Size : 488391808 (465.77 GiB 500.11 GB)
<LjL> it annoys me
<delire> dennis_: where i come from it's no worse than saying "lettuce" but it is for people from other cultures and upbringings.
<walkintome> hi all. im having some trouble wiht my wireless internet. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18422/ it shows up under network and network tools but i have no internet connection
<mc44> LjL: what doesnt? :p
<erstazi> dennis_, just please don't say it here, we get young kids in here
<strabes> and people who don't like swearing...
<jpjacobs> dade: the GiB is 1000 Mib, and GB= 1024 MB
<strabes> it's not classy
<SithToast> i need to install grub on my main linux partition and not my mbr, how do i figure out what (hd*,*) location to put in so it installs in the right place
<Pici> dade: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<LjL> mc44: you certainly do try
<R3ddy> is there msn for linux, or do i have to use gaim?
<delire> LjL: hehe
<SithToast> someone please message me, i just wanna try linux :/
<mobutu> R3ddy: gaim/pidgin does MSN
<Toma-> R3ddy: amsn is a very nice MSN alternative
<Pici> R3ddy: There is amsn, although I've never used it.
<strabes> !ask | SithToast
<ubotu> SithToast: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<delire> R3ddy: gaim works well i hear.
<R3ddy> ill stick with gaim then
<strabes> R3ddy: Just use gaim or kopete.
<mobutu> R3ddy: Microsoft does not make a linux version of MSN Messenger, if that's what you're asking
<dade> tnx pici andjpjacobs
<strabes> they're better than bloated msn anyway
<UnluckyMike> is there a reason that printer drivers supplied in rpm would not work ubuntu using alien?
<Toma-> R3ddy: amsn has video+audio support, winks, custom emoticons, drawings, and all the other garbage associated with MSN
<Pici> UnluckyMike: I think you just answered your own question.
<erstazi> R3ddy, you can use gaim to access msn
<LjL> UnluckyMike: *printer drivers* from RPM? you're joking?
<LjL> UnluckyMike: it's dangerous enough to install innocent application software from RPM under Ubuntu.
<Toma-> epson supply RPMS for drivers :(
<UnluckyMike> I'm getting them to install I just have to change some of the cups command, but the printer won't print
<dade> and why df gives me this when I have 500 GB? /dev/md1 459G  199M  435G   1% /mnt/raid
<walkintome> SithToast: here is an excellent guide for setting up ubuntu. http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<LjL> Toma-: i think they'd have at least .tar.gz as well. besides, most epson printers are supported, aren't they
<UnluckyMike> it does communicate with the printer, because it will turn on the LCD
<LjL> dade: because you have 500GB but the value is being expressed in GiB, most likely.
<jpjacobs> dade, the indicated space of a drive is the raw space. the filesystem itself also takes up space
<dawi> Hi all
<walkintome> SithToast: once you configure your swap, /home and "/" partitions, if you already have windows on another partition, you should be all set. the ubuntu bootloader (GRUB) shoudl detect the windowd install
<dade> jpjacobs... but damn 70 GB of space for the fs???
<Parmenion> hey guys
<rrreptile> just installed ubuntu.. whats the best bittorrent client for linux?
<jpjacobs> dade, true, that's a lot...
<LjL> !torrent > rrreptile    (rrreptile, see the private message from Ubotu)
<walkintome> im having some trouble wiht my wireless internet. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18422/ it shows up under network and network tools but i have no internet connection. anyone know what couoldbe wrong?
<SithToast> walkintome: well if i wanna use vista's bootloader, i have to install grub to /
<Parmenion> im going to get a coffee ... then time to own to dvorak
<SithToast> and last time i tried using grub i got error 22
<walkintome> SithToast: the article i gave you describes how to use vistas bootloaded
<dade> jpjacobs: maybe cuz i partitioned and mkfs.ext3 in every disk and then I built raid5 and then repartitioned and reformatted in ext3
<phratman> Hey all, out of curiosity, is there any way around this?
<phratman> ssh user@server 'sudo command' will demand that I enter a password twice.
<phratman> The first one, obvious, is to allow me access to the machine.
<phratman> The second time however, it asks for what to feed sudo and then it displays my password in cleartext!
<superdix> does anyone know how to boot the liveCD (7.04) without running X? I have a bluetooth keyboard & mouse that becomes totally unresponsive in X..
<jpjacobs> dade, dunno, i don't have any experience whatsoever with raid
<rambo3> walkintome, try adding route
<dade> phratman : no
<phratman> dade: ?
<codigo> um
<walkintome> SithToast: i apologize i cant help you any further. im alinux noob myself and the article i gave you got me to where i am now--it helped me al ot and i hope you find it as useful
<phratman> dade: You mean, that's a design decision that is stuck in place?
<walkintome> rambo3: how do i do that?
* jpjacobs off to eat
<dade> phratman: you have to enter pwd twice
<rambo3> walkintome, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<walkintome> rambo3: i also had a connection wiht my wireless undil i ran sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ciarlo
<phratman> dade: Yes, obviously, but I'm more worried about the fact that the password shows up in *cleartext*
<mc44> rayou dont need sudo for iwlist scan btw :)
<kynes> why is Ubuntu consuming so much power on my laptop? (hp pavillion dual core)
<mc44> rambo3: ^
<dade> phratman: yes... one is for logging in into your account via ssh, the other is exec a command as root
<kynes> battery lasts for only about 40 min
<kynes> it sucks
<phratman> dade: So what are you suggesting as a workaround?
<walkintome> ok im off to check this 'iwlist scan'
<rambo3> walkintome, bash has a good complatation for iwconfig , sudo iwconfig wlan0 <tab>
<dade> phratman: so they are two different things that may require two different pwds
<brouser> hallo
<dade> phratman: what i usually do is log in with ssh
<dade> then sudo -i
<rambo3> if  only mac had iwconfig and iwlist
<Parmenion> walkintome: its iwlist scannin
<walkintome> rambo3: may i ask what sudo iwconfig wlaan0 <tab> will do
<Parmenion> *scanning
<dade> phratman: then do everything as root
<phratman> dade: Yeah, that's not what I asked. I already know how to do that. According to someone in #kubuntu it's ssh -t user@host 'sudo command'
<Pici> phratman: just using `iwlist eth1 scan` works here.
<Parmenion> list what network your currently connected to walkintome
<Reverse_Emo> SithToast
<zancik> hi people i need rogram which plays DVD video
<walkintome> Parmenion: and if im not using my wireless, how would i change that setting?
<Pici> !dvd | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<rambo3> walkintome, youll get parameterers to fill , key s:Password for password in ascii
<phratman> Pici: I don't think you meant me?
<dade> phratman: ok ;) does it work as a workaround?
<Pici> phratman: Er, oops.
<zancik> hi people i need rogram which plays DVD video
<walkintome> rambo3: ok im going to boot into ubuntu and give thisd a try
<phratman> dade: Yes, but in the future, I will use ssh -t and I suggest you do the same if you're only doing a one liner for many machines in a script as well to save your fingers the effort :)
<neverblue> !dvd zancik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd zancik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> !dvd | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Liquido`> guys wich codecs i need to listen to internet radio like this - http://edge-radio.net/edgeradio/edge.m3u
<rambo3> walkintome, mode key essid   are some of parameters
<dade> phratman: thanks, good to know :D
<neverblue> Liquido`, you can listen to it in XMMS
<Liquido`> xmms in russian ubuntu has f..d up language, i see abra-cadabra
<superdix> does anyone know how to boot a liveCD without running X?
<neverblue> Liquido`, dl that file to your desktop, install xmms (sudo aptitude install xmms), then right click the file on your desktop and select properties, then selec Open With, and set it to xmms
<Liquido`> let's try
<neverblue> now you can listed to it easily
<neverblue> try www.winamp.com for music stations as well Liquido`
<maverick> any one know were i can find the default repositories for fiesty?
<Liquido`> wow actually neverblue i just downloaded this file to pc and it plays it in totem. But if i start it directly form site - it does not play
<aunes> !source-o-matik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-o-matik - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aunes> :(
<neverblue> Liquido`, i find xmms to be a bit nicer, each their own :)
<Pici> !sourceomatic | aunes
<ubotu> aunes: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
* aunes murmurs.
<Liquido`> any idea how i can get xmms in english language. coz repo is in russian and it's fu..d up
<neverblue> hehe
* aunes points maverick to the posted link.
<zyconae> can anyone help me with a routing issue?
<neverblue> Liquido`, use dmesg i imagine
<neverblue> but I never use it, so not sure
<zyconae> I want to use webmin on a feisty server with squid to just pass https traffic through
<SithToast> 2nd disk (ide slave), 3rd partition would be (hd1,3) right
<maverick> thanks aunes
<skenmy> hd(1,2) i would have thought
<Reverse_Emo> because it counts from 0
<skenmy> precisely
<SithToast> oh okay
<RedRum> the colors are all wrong when i play .avi files... any fixes?
<skenmy> hd(0,0) = first drive, first partition
<SithToast> that's what i wanted to konw :(
<SithToast> all along!
<zyconae> does anyone have webmin and linux firewall experience?
<Pelo> RedRum,  which app ?
<RedRum> uhm, the custom one
<kahrytan> liquido: You try audacious
<walkintome> Parmenion: i got my internet to work in feisty
<Pelo> RedRum,  totem ?
<RedRum> yes
<matthew__> how do you scroll up in the terminal?
<RedRum> some colors are inverted
<zancik> hi people i need rogram which plays DVD video
<SithToast> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<SithToast>  partition #4 of IDE1 slave (hdb) as ext3
<RedRum> i downloaded a codec
<walkintome> Parmenion: i just need ot know how to get my wireless working on startup
<Pelo> RedRum,  play with the settings under edit > pref> second tab
<RedRum> hmm ok
<SithToast> would that still be 1,2 or what
<SithToast> since yeah
<SithToast> my 60GB is windows crap, xp, linux /, SWAP
<afirma> jjh
<zyconae> does anyone have any routing experience?
<zancik> hi people i need rogram which plays DVD video
<Pelo> SithToast,  when it picks further numbers like that it's because it recognises that the previous ones are already asigned and it recognises those partions,  it is making new ones, not writing over the old one
<afirma> brazil
<kahrytan> !ask zyconae
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask zyconae - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !ask | zyconae
<ubotu> zyconae: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jmashaw> zanick, have you tried vlc?
<zyconae> zancik: there are faqs for dvd playback I believe
<Pelo> !dvd > zancik   any of them will do it you just need to enable dvd support  check you pm windows for instructinos
<_eMaX_> anyone here uses 2.6.21?
<matthew__> how do you scroll up in the terminal?
<zyconae> ok, how do I configure iptables in feisty to pass port 443 traffic?
<veritos> matthew__: scroll wheel?
<Liquido`> matthew__: weechat ?
<Pelo> matthew__,  pgup / pgdn ?
<Liquido`> anyone know any better irc client than konversation and xchat
<matthew__> i'm talking about the "real" terminal, not gnome-terminal or any of the emulators
<Pelo> zyconae,  you can try using a gui frontend , that might make things easier, try and install firestarter
* Arezt is away: Ausente
<jmashaw> Liquidoe, I am using ChatZilla, and it seems to work well.
<bipolar> matthew__: as far as I know, you cant.
<Liquido`> jmashaw: is it ff plug in ?
<aoirthoir> matthew__, I dont think you can g. Sorry.
<bipolar> matthew__: if you want to do it in the future, run something like screen
<matthew__> really? wow
<zyconae> or maybe, I'm sending all traffic to the squid box and it does nothing with port 443 traffic
<jmashaw> yes.
<zyconae> does firestarter work with feisty?
<bipolar> matthew__: it's not a terminal, is a console, btw :)
<jaysomnium> Hello, how can i open a port in my router under Ubuntu ?
<Liquido`> well at least i can listen to prodigy zyconae. dunno about firestarter.
<Pelo> zyconae,  it should it's jsut a front end for iptable
<bipolar> matthew__: it's just raw output to a physical video framebuffer.
<zyconae> ok, why am I a prodigy?
<Pelo> zyconae,  I have no idea
<Liquido`> :>
<bipolar> matthew__: the program 'screen' has the tools you are looking for
<zyconae> webmin is a front end as well, right, do you think it would work better for making traffic pass through the box
<jmashaw> jaysomnium, what kind of router do you have?
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : a PLANET ADSL Router ADE-4110
<Pelo> zyconae,  I don'T realy know much about port opening in linux ,   see there if anything can help   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jmashaw> I am not familiar with that kind.... does it have a web interface?
<ZeZu> so i upgraded from 6.06 to edgy i (not directly to feisty?) and it modified fstab to use UUID instead of the reg. method, and now even though the correct info to mount my /home directory is there, it does not mount it
<ZeZu> wtf?
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : No idea !
<walkintome> well, i cannot configure my video card through the restircted drivers manage so i was wondering what commend is it to download the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<ZeZu> can i just delete the UUID crap and use the normal fstab method ?
<zyconae> I appreciate your help pelo
<jmashaw> well, okay... fair enough... ;) let's google it...
<Pelo> jmashaw,  opening a port in a router has nothing to do with the OS , it 's in the router, put your default gateway in your web browser's adress bar and you will get in
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : :)
<Pelo> jmashaw,  sorry that wasn't for you that was for jaysomnium
<zyconae> as long as you have the user:pass
<jaysomnium> Pelo : More details please !
<Pelo> jaysomnium,   look up portforward.com for your router model it has loads of router specs
<dade> jaysomnium: try entering in your browser address bar 192.168.0.1
<zancik_> People VLC dont playes my dvd I need another one
<mc44> zancik_: you need to install decss, did you do that?
<Pici> zancik_: Did you read the links that ubotu sent you?
<Pelo> gotta go, jaysomnium  you can look up portforward on google,  it has a list of router and sublist of progs for instructons
<jaysomnium> Pelo : I'm trying. Thanks !
<mc44> ZeZu: yes, you can use that instead of uuid
<zancik_> <mc44>  where I can find it
<mc44> !dvd | zancik_
<ubotu> zancik_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mc44> zancik_: please read those links
<mc44> zancik_: you need libdvdcss2
<ZeZu> mc44, thanks, i'll do that
<walkintome> hi everyone! im trying to install my nvidia geforce 7800 gtx and i cannot use the restricted drivers manager. would anyone be willing to help me out ?
<jmashaw> jaysomnium, it says that there is a web interface on the maker's website...
<mc44> walkintome: whats the problem witht he driver manager
<jmashaw> http://www.planet.com.tw/product/product_dm.php?product_id=264&menu_id=12
<jmashaw> It doesn't say how to get to it.
<Fylk> Hey guys, is the new Pidgin version going to be added to the net update?
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : Okay,
<zancik_> <mc44> where I can find it
<walkintome> mc44: when i check enable restircted driver, the box doesnt stay checked. the last time i instaleld this driver i needed to use terminal, i just forgot how
<jmashaw> so, try going to 192.168.0.1 on your web browser.
<Pici> zancik_: Read the second link there, it has detailed instructions.
<mc44> walkintome: it doesnt give you an error?
<mc44> !nvidia | walkintome
<ubotu> walkintome: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<walkintome> mc44: nope...just doesnt do diddly squat =)
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : It load !
<mc44> walkintome: the terminal instructions are in that link ^
<jmashaw> really? great.
<jmashaw> There should be options in there for port forwarding...
<jaysomnium> jmasaw : Non non, the browser loading...
<jaysomnium> :)
<walkintome> mc44: i looked there previously but didnt see anything. i will double check
<trumpeter2003> Is there a way to lock the device numbers to a device? Every time I restart my system, the device identification numbers change for my secondary partions on other drives.
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : No PLANET ADE 4110 in this web site.
<delire> trumpeter2003: there is some sort of udev mapping policing. i forget how though.
<jaysomnium> Any other site ?
<delire> trumpeter2003: but yes, that sort of thing is very annoying.
<jmashaw> hmm...
<trumpeter2003> delire: Yeah, since the drives are supposed to auto-mount, it is funny going to a location for something and it being a different partion :P
<luca> good day everyone
<Pici> jaysomnium: What is your internal ip address?
<lyzzard> bbm
<jaysomnium> 192.168.3.1
<luca> can someone help me set correctly the Bus ID PCI for an NVIDIA integrated card (geforce 3 7300)?
<Lathiat> luca: you should be able to simply leave it out
<walkintome> mc44: when i run 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia glx-new' i get "has no installation candidate
<KungFuGeek> I have a question.  Is there a way to Offer remote assistance from an ubuntu 7.04 machine to a windows XP machine  (Not remote desktop, but remote assistance)?
<Pharsalus> Trying to compile a program, I get an error running the ./configure command: "Checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables.
<Pici> jaysomnium: k, odd, nevermind then.
<Pici> !build-essential | Pharsalus
<luca> Lathiat: no I am not :( if I use the nvidia-glx-config script it chooses the wrong PCI
<mc44> walkintome: remove and
<jaysomnium> Pici : I don't understand.
<delire> trumpeter2003: yes it's a bit weird. used to happen with network interfaces in the early days of udev
<Pici> Pharsalus: You need to install the build-essential package to compile things
<mquy> hi all
<luca> so no glx=no beryl or compiz for me
<ubotu> Pharsalus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pharsalus> Ok, ty all. :)
<Pici> jaysomnium: I was going to suggest to go to the .1 octet of your subnet, but your configuration isnt one that I'm familiar with
<mc44> walkintome: are you connected to the internet?
<jaysomnium> Pici : Oh ! Okay !
<Smygis> KungFuGeek, is it not the same thing?
<mquy> hello
<KungFuGeek> Smygis: no its, not.    remote assistance lets you view the persons desktop as they work, and lets them watch you fix a problem, remote desktop logs them out and logs you in
<jaysomnium> I find the model in the constructor site (http://www.planet.com.tw/product/product_dm.php?product_id=264&menu_id=12) but i don't know how acces to web interface.
<jmashaw> jaysmonium, trying going to 10.0.0.3
<jmashaw> or .2
<nevermind85> !w3c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delire> trumpeter2003: you might want to ask in #linux or #kernel about enforcing udev drive mapping.
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone else have a problem with the Alsa mixer driver where volume is exceptionally quiet? I am on a Dell laptop and have chcked alsa mixer (100%'s across).
<l3ct0r>  why does samba service stop everytime the network goes down?
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : Details ?
<l3ct0r> can't i get it to keep persisttent?
<Baktaah> How does one make a shortcut to synpatic "sudo synaptic" doesnt work
<l3ct0r> it doesnt work when i try using admin-> services
<delire> trumpeter2003: perhaps though you might be able to be rigorous about it in /etc/fstab i dont know.
<jmashaw> I found a manual online trying typing those numbers in your web-browser.
<Pici> Baktaah: gksudo synaptic
<Baktaah> Pici: thanks
<l3ct0r> anyone help me with this run level dialog box under administration-> services?
<jaysomnium> jmashaw : Ah ok ok.
<l3ct0r> can i use that to restart the service whenever network goes down ?
<zancik> People I have reed all manual but im nob in linux and engliah plz I need help how to plau DVD videos
<kjm> I have no sound output from Feisty.  Volume controls all at 90 %.  In the sound preferences however, I get test tones when I press "test" button....
<Blastur> i have a little weird problem: i have 2 network cards in my machine, one is configured with static IP and provides me with Internet. The other NIC is connected to a router which runs a
<mc44> zancik: try asking in #ubuntu-de
<Blastur> DHCP server, but the router itself is not connected to the internet. Whenever I enable the DHCP-interface, my internet connection breaks,.. it seems like ubuntu tries to use it for internet connectivity, even though it has none.
<Blastur> It also overwrites my static DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf
<delire> kjm: have you tried with a normal wav file?
<zancik> <mc44> im russian
<trumpeter2003> delire: I'll figure it out, but thanks for giving me a starting point to find what I need.
<KungFuGeek> I have a question.  Is there a way to Offer remote assistance from an ubuntu 7.04 machine to a windows XP machine  (Not remote desktop, but remote assistance)?
<delire> trumpeter2003: np
<mc44> !ru | zancik
<ubotu> zancik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kjm> delire - no, just some cd's etc. that used to work.  I will try
<delire> kjm: do you hear the ubuntu startup sound?
<sdfghjkhgfghjkh> can someone help me? I was trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty but the upgrade thing crashed
<kjm> delire - no, but, I just realized something stupid that I won't admit - but, I have sound again :)
<Pici> kjm: muted?
<kjm> Was using the wrong default device - argh.  Amazing what discussing the issue makes you think of.
<Pici> kjm: its a common issue.
<kjm> Pici - nope, it seems that the last update switched the default from my PCI card to the onboard sound - just switched it back.
<kjm> anyways - thanks.
<Possum> So... how does hibernation work? Stores the session in swap?
<spasticteapot> I think so.
<Possum> hmm
<Possum> Cause it appears to crash for me... I have a feeling it has something to do with beryl though
<RedRum> what exactly is dapper?
<delire> Possum: yes it writes an image of the current state to disk.
<kenthomson> How's everyone today? ;-)
<delire> Possum: hibernation is a bit tricky when working with ATI cards particularly. suspend works well on my machines though.
<Possum> delire, thanks
<Possum> delire, ew, no ATI :P
<delire> well thanks kenthomson!
<delire> Possum: wise..
<Possum> Suspend doesn't power off the comp, does it?
<pliz> Hi! I have a bug in Xorg and nvidia drivers that shift/wraps my whole screen. Where and how do I report it?
<Possum> I decided to start using hibernate so dual boot would be faster... but it doesn't appear to help :P
<pliz> Ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<delire> Possum: it pretty much does yep. a very low-power mode.
<delire> Possum: i have a small LED light blinking on my laptop in this state. i hit SPACEBAR and it resumes.
<kenthomson> OK...I am looking to do some weird stuff, see if you can help. I am having a nvidia fx-5200 128mb RAM (single) VGA PORT. I want to run TWO Monitors. One would be from the Graphic Card and the other would be from the Motherboard's (ASUS A7V400MX) VGA. Can someone help me in setting up X.ORG for this?
<delire> Possum: no network during this time.
* delire runs and hides from kenthomson's question
<Possum> delire, but when I resume, it goes back to nix no matter what, correct? can't resume from susbend into windows via grub?
<delire> Possum: always back to the last image saved in RAM yep.
<Possum> kenthomson, tough, look at Xinerama for multi-card configurations
<Possum> delire, okay
<kenthomson> Possum: I wouldn't need TWINVIEW, right? because that's only for dual-output graphic card's...?
<Pharsalus> Which is better? GNOME or KDE?
<Timmy> hi, is there command line tool i can use to play a .wav file?
<Pici> Pharsalus: Its a personal opinion
<Possum> kenthomson, Correct, though twinview is a _lot_ easier than config'ing a multi-card setup :P
<pliz> Timmy, mplayer?
<kenthomson> Pharsalus: What do you like Ease of use + simplicity/Elegance OR A Helluva lot of Configuration options in each GODDAMN MENU?
<olimpico> Does someon know how to make diferent file appear in different colors on the bash?
<ZeZu> i've upgraded to edgy then tried to use vncserver, it starts but doesn't stay running (not vis. in ps), i removed and reinstalled and it still does the same thing
<delire> Timmy: sox
<Possum> olimpico, ls --color=auto
<delire> Timmy: apt-get install sox and 'play /path/to/file.wav'
<olimpico> Like in gentoo, the bash is linked to a file: /etc/DIR_COLORS
<delire> Timmy: (play is provided by sox)
<Timmy> delire, pliz: thanks :)
<kenthomson> Possum: Any particular resource i should look for Xinerema, are you sure Xine* allows me to do that? What exactly is it? Are there other options?
<Kayef> my usb hub doesn't work if i startup with it plugged in but if i plug it in after startup, it works,i'm using ubuntu and this applies to all usb devices, not only the hub
<mrj> hey! How can I enable the universe repository?
<Possum> olimpico, if you want it to default to showing colors, add a line to your .bashrc that says 'alias ls="ls --color=auto"'
<kenthomson> Kayef: that is unnatural/ what about a USB mouse? Does the same thing happen, i doubt?
<Possum> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Loco> hello somebody uses the amule? i have low idproblems
<pihus> what program is used to make videos like these: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM ?
<Possum> kenthomson, does that help? (see what ubotu said)
<kenthomson> mrj: Open Synaptic, and Go to Repositories (in some menu) and select universe
<Kayef> kenthomson:yes....mouse also does not work
<olimpico> Possum: OK, that's great, but how can I make it shw different colors for specific files, like in gentoo, they have this /etc/DIR_COLORS with a list of specific colors
<the|saint> hi guys
<delire> olimpico: man dircolors
<kenthomson> Kayef: I can't help, maybe you tinkered with some startup scripts or something, what does "lsusb" give on startup if devices are plugged in?
<the|saint> does anyone knows an help channel for X-Chat?
<mrj> kenthomson:  o dont see such thing there
<kenthomson> Possum: that helps, looks like i am on my own
<delire> olimpico: LS_COLORS is an environment variable. you can even set it in your ~/.bashrc or elsewhere
<delire> olimpico: just source it if elsewhere
<Possum> kenthomson, sorry... I've had twinview working, but no direct experience with xinerama :(
<defjux> how do i start my trashbin please?
<kenthomson> mrj: you opened synaptic?
<Possum> kenthomson, good luck though
<sanityx> defjux: Start?
<kenthomson> Possum: no probs, any other better option except Xine*
<sanityx> kenthomson: You're still awake!?
<defjux> i want to clear my trash, but i removed the process from startup. i deleted things and they went to trash.. how do i clear it?
<mrj> kenthomson: yes
<Kayef> kenthomson: I'm not sure as i'm using windows now, should i check with hub working or not working?
<Possum> kenthomson, doubt it :P
<pike_> defjux: rm -fr ~/.Trash/*
<defjux> thanks pike :)
<pliz> I repeat to get your attention (sorry)! I use Ubuntu 7.04 with nvidia drivers in 1600x1050 resolution. Xorg starts normally but after some random time desktop gets wrapped to the left side. Where to report this problem?
<ZeZu> i've upgraded to edgy then tried to use vncserver, it starts but doesn't stay running (not vis. in ps), i removed and reinstalled and it still does the same thing = anyone know why this might happen
<mrj> kenthomson: ok got that
<kenthomson> mrj: Settings>Repositories, and than the second option is Community maintained open source software (universe), put the check mark ON, then OK, and press the reload button in synaptic
<mrj> kenthomson: thanks
<kenthomson> sanityx: yes my dear
<kenthomson> mrj: np
<kenthomson> Kayef: reboot keep your usb devices like mouse/hub others plugged in, and than open a terminal and do "lsusb" and give me the output
<Loco> hi somebody uses the amule? i have low id problems, i dont know what is causing it
<Kayef> kenthomson: ok, can i mail it to u as i need to run windows now, can u gimme ur email?
<Andy2> Is there any open source software for Web Design and FTP ?
<kenthomson> Kayef: Even if you mail me i can't help you, all i am trying to check is whether ubuntu detects that devices are plugged in or not. I am no guru on this and am hopelessly ill-equipped to serve you.
<kenthomson> Andy2: WEb-design = NVU
<kenthomson> Andy2: FTP - gftp
<Kayef> kenthomson: ok then...thanks anyway
<ZeZu> vnc log says fatal error cannot open default font "fixed"
<kenthomson> Andy2: I gave you the top ones and the best, though there are more
<Andy2> Thanks :))
<ZeZu> wouldn't other things break if that font was missing ?
<Kayef> one more question....are there any free IRC programs out there?mine is valid for 30 days only
<kenthomson> ZeZu: if people don't know your answer, they won't help you, you are wasting your time here, and getting frustrated, post to the forums and do a proper google search
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone else have a problem with the Alsa mixer driver where volume is exceptionally quiet? I am on a Dell laptop and have chcked alsa mixer (100%'s across).
<kenthomson> Kayef: For ubuntu XCHAT/GAIM
<soundray> Do you guys know of a way to run "ssh-add -d" when gnome has been idle for a while?
<ZeZu> kenthomson, not really, i just posted more relevant information about my problem, sorry if that bothers you
<Kayef> kenthomson: for windows?
<Pharsalus> How can I get .mod audio files into .ogg or .m4a/mp3?
<kenthomson> ZeZu: no dear, just trying to help you, sorry if i offended you
<kenthomson> Kayef: I don't know but let me see
<ZeZu> np, j/w why i got the warning or smth
<soundray> Pharsalus: in two steps, converting to .wav with timidity first
<ZeZu> problems with the system fonts package might happen sometimes on upgrade and have a simple fix, but i can't find info on the forums
<pbx> I'm running the text installer (6.10; 7.04 didn't work so I'm trying this, which has worked before on this machine) and trying to get wifi working. It seems to see the card. It asks for a "WEP key for eth0" which is odd, since it hasn't asked me what base station to connect to. It never asks for the SSID. Did I miss a step?
<Dragonfly> quit
<kenthomson> Kayef: HydraIRC          is an open-source IRC client with an attractive and easy to use interface.
<welshwiz> hi guys
<welshwiz> and gals
<kenthomson> Kayef: http://www.hydrairc.com/, though i have got no personal experience
<Dragonfly> #quit
<kenthomson> !hi | welshwiz
<ubotu> welshwiz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fbarcenas> When I first upgraded to Feisty my Broadcom 4313 still worked, It seems to have stopped working after this last update. How can I get my Broadcomm 4313 working again under feisty?
<Kayef> kenthomson: thanks a lot for ur help....now if u don mind, can u point me to a diff channel where i can get a little more attention coz i see u r really busy here
<soundray> Pharsalus: am I making sense?
<MajorApus> how do I reset alsa (so it reexamines the asound.conf file)
<fbarcenas> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<welshwiz> ok I have a question and please dont flame me for being a noob.  How do I in the server change from root access to admin using a command line input then I want to chnage the password for the admin?
<kenthomson> Kayef: For windows, File-Zilla (os-ftp) and X-Chat-2 (os-irc). http://silverex.info/download/ http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=21558
<soundray> I'm looking to run a command (ssh-add -d) when the screensaver comes up. Do I actually have to write a screensaver for that?
<pike_> welshwiz: you mean like 'su - username' ?
<welshwiz> ah yes, I couldnt remember
<Kayef> thanks again
<kenthomson> Kayef: I tell you i am hopelessly ill-equipped to solve your USB PROBLEM
<welshwiz> its been a while
<pike_> welshwiz: coming back to linux?
<welshwiz> yes
<welshwiz> been a while ive been admin windows servers for too dam long man
<RedACE> why does ubuntu listen on ports 111, 139, 445, 884 and 2049 by default? :(
<welshwiz> forgotten most of my linux skills
<soundray> RedACE: it doesn't. By default, ubuntu opens no ports.
<fbarcenas> Does anyone know how I can uninstall my wireless card from Ubuntu so that it can detect it again?
<vashypooh> I am having an issue with azureus, it is trying to update itself but is getting permission errors. I tried runing it with sudo /usr/bin/azureus and still recieve the error
<pike_> welshwiz: itll come back. this channels a great resource :)
<siya_kh1983> this is a test :D
<jcorlew> hello!  I'm having some problems with a wireless connection.  I followed the instructions and got it working with fwcutter-bcm43xx but after rebooting can't get it to work again
<fbarcenas> siya_kh1983, it worked.
<soundray> siya_kh1983: failed, sorry :)
<soundray> fbarcenas: hey!
<vashypooh> The error is listed as Version 2.1.4 of plugin 'azplugins' failed to install - /home/vash/.azureus/plugins/azplugins/azplugins_2.1.4.jar (Permission denied
<fbarcenas> soundray, hiya!
<fbarcenas> soundray, How's it goin?
<RedACE> does ubuntu have a handy tool for configuring iptables or shall I do it myself?
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: fesity
<soundray> fbarcenas: all right, apart from the fact that you're so blatantly contradicting me about the test ^^
<soundray> :)
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: propriety drivers?
<Xbehave> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, I have feisty..
<kenthomson> vashypooh: try running Azureus from a terminal like "gksudo Azureus" finish the update, close azureus and than open it normally
<siya_kh1983> do any one know how I can write windows application in ubuntu :D????
<RedACE> programmer.exe
<jcorlew> is there a more specific channel on networking or wireless that I should be in?
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, no proprietary drivers. just one integrated broadcom 4313.
<noget> allrigth, this might have noting to do with ubuntu at all but anyways..... does anybody have an idea on how i could get my hands on some music files which contain a single sound, like a beep?
<Andy2> I can't find NVU to download
<welshwiz> pike are you getting my IMs
<Xbehave> my usb locks up on large file transfers, i found a 'patch' but i ahve no idea what it means/what to do/if its in the right kernal?
<kenthomson> RedACE: try firestarter--though its simple
<soundray> siya_kh1983: python, perl etc. or write for cygwin.
<rambo3> siya_kh1983, what kind ?
<vashypooh> kenthomson, It crashed
<pike_> welshwiz: nope
<txokotripis> buenas
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: you remember which package you installed to get the wireless working?
<vashypooh> kenthomson, Java detected an unexpected error and died
<siya_kh1983> I wanna use sqlServer for my DB and write a prg that can run in windows :D
<txokotripis> joe me confundido de servidor
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, none, fiesty prompted me to download th efirmware and set it up automatically.
<mobutu> how do i switch from ESD to ALSA ?
<txokotripis> /server irc.arrakis.es
<txokotripis> perdon
<welshwiz> pike ok I need to change the admin password from root coz I cant remember it.  How do I do this?
<noneee> Hello, I need some help with the configuration of a gateway. I have a working configuration but I want to limit it's access to just one IP... can someone help me?
<kenthomson> Andy2: Applications>Add/remove programs>type "bluefish"--that's what i meant.
<Andy2> oh
<Andy2> thanks :P
<Xbehave> are there many ussues with usb? is there a patch in synaptic?
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: Try System>Administration>Restricted Manager, is anything listed there?
<kenthomson> vashypooh: you use Sun's Java?
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, nope, supposedly it's not integrated into ubuntu. No restricted drivers necessary.
<Pharsalus> How do you reply in this channel? I'm relatively newby to IRC. :(
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, nope, supposedly it's noW integrated into ubuntu. No restricted drivers necessary.
<vashypooh> says current java is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<kayef> kenthomson: u still here?i'm using xchat now...hehe, thanks
<vashypooh> kenthomson, I have been having a lot of issues with java and flash not working correctly for some reason
<welshwiz> does anyone know the answer to the question I asked please?
<welshwiz> its a server questions btw
<infidel> welshwiz, what was the question?
<kenthomson> kayef: no problem
<Andy2> I have Bluefish and gftp anything else I am missing?
<kenthomson> vashypooh: 64-bit?
<kenthomson> Andy2: what do you need to do?
<jcorlew> welshwiz: are you root now?
<welshwiz> infidel: how can I change the admin password from root, if I have forgetten the admin password?
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, is it as easy as rebooting with it disabled in the bios, rinse wash and repeat?
<vashypooh> No, i am running 32bit SMP i believe
<wceoscar> This is the isssue, i want to enter to my laptop, via telnet or something simmilar, the laptop runs winxp sp2, what can i do to enter there???
<Andy2> running a web hosting company
<mobutu> wceoscar: rdesktop ?
<wceoscar> ok
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, I think if I do that it will just reuse the previous config.
<jcorlew> xit
<wceoscar> mobuntu, how does that works
<infidel> welshwiz, you have to boot into single mode
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: try searching in synaptic with the term "wireless" in Description, than sort the packages by the first field (installed-not installed, the green thing) and look at all the installed packages, maybe you shall find your wireless driver package there, then right-click and complete removal, select OK, and reboot
<mobutu> wceoscar: you turn on rdesktop in windows
<vashypooh> kenthomson, Although i have to admit i am not convinced i am. uname -r reports 2.6.20-15-generic
<kayef> kenthomson: is there a shortcut to list ppl's username?everytime i reply i have to type the person's name
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, ok.. cool, I'll try that!
<mobutu> wceoscar: you use the rdesktop client for {windows|unix|whatever} to get to it
<kenthomson> kayef: type "kent" and then <tab>
<kenthomson> vashypooh: feisty...right?
<welshwiz> infidel: I cannot reboot the server because I have websites on it.  I am logged into root at the moment
<kayef> kenthomson, ooooo......cool, thanks
<wceoscar> ok, so isnt there anyother way to get there without installin any app on the laptop, something like a hack???
<vashypooh> kenthomson, Correct Feisty 7.04
<wceoscar> im trying to test something
<mobutu> wceoscar: rdesktop is built into windows
<AaronMT> Hi does anyone else have a problem with the Alsa mixer driver where volume is exceptionally quiet? I am on a Dell laptop and have chcked alsa mixer (100%'s across).
<infidel> welshwiz, that's the only way i know
<kenthomson> vashypooh: clean install--upgrade?
<kenthomson> vashypooh: though you must know i am shooting in the dark, i really don't know much
<Andy2> thanks guys
<kenthomson> AaronMT: you increased the volume from the terminal, by typing alsamixer?
<welshwiz> ok does any1 else know how to change the password for admin once logged into root on the server edition
<vashypooh> kenthomson, this is a pretty fresh install only a few days
<infidel> welshwiz, wait, you are root now?
<AaronMT> kenthomson: Both alsa and the gnome panel
<fbarcenas> kenthomson,  you do realize that rebooting will disconnect me from IRC, right? :-p
<welshwiz> infidel: yes
<kenthomson> vashypooh: go to Add/Remove and reinstall flash and java-6, that's only what i know
<kenthomson> AaronMT: sorry i can't be of further help
<infidel> welshwiz, what happens when you type passwd at the command prompt?
<mrigns> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: is that so?
<AaronMT> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AaronMT> !mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vashypooh> kenthomson, should i remove it in the console and purge? or synaptics good enough
<kenthomson> AaronMT: you could use "!mixer > AaronMT" and than abuse the bot as much as you want privately ;-)
<welshwiz> infidel: i can change the root passwd but when I su- into admin mode I ask to change the password it says enter old password
<pike_> welshwiz: sorry i was not at computer.  did you solve the problem?
<welshwiz> pike: hi mate, no I needed to know how to change the admin password from root access.  I am logged into root now
<kenthomson> who was the one with wireless modem?
<welshwiz> pike: i have forgotten the admin pass
<infidel> welshwiz, if you are root what happen when you type passwd Admin
<kenthomson> Synaptic = Complete Removal = sudo aptitude remove --purge package
<Alkivar> anyone done a live usb off of the 7.04 build?
<welshwiz> infidel: authentication failure
<wceoscar>  this is the issue, my cousin own a laptop, next room, these pc are conected through my router... what i want to do is enter to my cousins laptop without him knowing, he has win xp sp2, i have ubuntu 7.94
<mobutu> how do i make my sound work after coming back from hibernation on my laptop?
<vashypooh> kenthomson, Ah thank you. I am still new to this stuff hehe
<mobutu> wceoscar: it would be easier to store your porn on an external drive
<infidel> welshwiz, are you using ubuntu?
<Alkivar> i'm trying to find out if theres anything i need to worry about doing a live usb w/ 7.04 as opposed to the 6.10 in all of the directions i've found online
<welshwiz> yep
<welshwiz> pike: any ideas dude
<kenthomson> wceoscar: you need to go to his PC, start A VNC server get the password, and connect with a VNC client to his laptop. Though please be ethical
<wceoscar> mobutu, i just want to prove him something...
<mobutu> wceoscar: prove that you are an ELITE HAXOR?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!?
<kenthomson> mobutu: what's a haxor?
<welshwiz> lol
<emiel_> haha
<kenthomson> Really, what is a haxor ?-|
<mobutu> mobutu: it's a guy who sneaks into his cousin's laptop without him knowing , he has win xp sp2, i have ubuntu 7.94
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> kenthomson: it's a h4x0r that's been unl33t3d :(
<pike_> welshwiz: one trick is to at grub prompt: hit e to edit whatever boot selection and add this to end of kernel line 'init=/bin/sh' then hit enter then b to boot. when you get to # prompt type 'mount -o remount,rw /' then you will be able to change the pass like 'passwd username'
<Pharsalus> soundray: Just to let you know, I've found an easier way of exporting .mod to mp3
<kenthomson> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: i guess a person with your nickname talks like that, and what did you say?
<pike_> welshwiz: and reboot
<mobutu> i wish someone could tell me how to bring back my sound after hibernation
<wceoscar> mobutu, he just says linux doesnt has the power to enter to a remote pc
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> kenthomson: I don't talk like that, I was just explaining what it was
<kenthomson> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: seriously i didn't get your explanation
<mobutu> wceoscar: no operating system has magical powers
<wceoscar> mobutu: he just says linux doesnt has the power to enter to a remote pc
<pike_> mobutu: does sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart   work?
<mobutu> pike_: nope, I tried that.
<rambo3> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<wceoscar> mobutu, I know that, but i understand that it haves privileges to enter another remote pc. using so app. i once tryed aircrack to get through our wifi connection
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> !haxor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haxor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> rambo3: OMG what's that
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> !h4x0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h4x0r - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<U5> what?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> damn
<pike_> mobutu: well im all out of ideas ;-)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> :/
<mobutu> wceoscar: why do you think {windows|mac|ubuntu} has more privileges than {windows|mac|ubuntu}
<farmhand01> hello all
<kenthomson> !hi | farmhand01
<ubotu> farmhand01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<farmhand01> Hello all, I was wondering if someone could recomend a good sound card that will be fully compatible with ubuntu 7.04? Dont need anything too fancy, just for MP3s and playing warcraft 3
<mobutu> wceoscar: there are aircrack type things for all operating systems
<wceoscar> mobuntu: Im using Linux, i dont care what happens with other Os's
<mobutu> wceoscar: what does aircrack have to do with stealing all of your cousin's credit card numbers
<kenthomson> farmhand01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards, though that wouldn't help much
<kenthomson> !sound
<kenthomson> !soundcard
<pike_> worst thing ive ever seen is a samba share that accepts blank passwords and a file passwords.txt in the shared directory..
<wceoscar> mobutu: Im not trying to use this as a illegal thing, this is going to be used to prove him i can enter his pc
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mobutu> wceoscar: your cousin should punch you in the face
<wceoscar> naa
<kenthomson> wceoscar: if he needs proving that someone can enter his PC without him knowing, than he is an absolute FOOL.
<farmhand01> thanks for your help all, I am having a problem many are having with quiet mic input
<kenthomson> farmhand01: no mic recording?
<infidel> yeah llok at me i'm kenthomson pc right now
<farmhand01> instead of spending hour upon hour trying to get it to work, I would just like to get a sound card that works well with linux
<wceoscar> mobutu, what woud me the app to do that, also where can i find it??
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> how will he know someone did enter his PC without him knowing, if he can't know it happened?
<FTA4FREE> ok stupid me can anyone help?  I have Userver up and cannot remember the host name that static picks up, I know there is a command to display this information, thought it was IP, but nope I am wrrrrrooonnng...
<mobutu> wceoscar: you need a computer program to punch you in the face?
<hector> how do I install fonts in Ubuntu?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> FTA4FREE: cat /etc/hostname ?
<mobutu> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: you have the stupid irc nickname ever
<kenthomson> !offtopic | mobutu | wceoscar
<ubotu> mobutu | wceoscar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rambo3> !fonts | hector
<ubotu> hector: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Parmenion_Away> this is nuts
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> thanks mobutu, yours is awesome too
<ed_> hi, i've done the upgrade to feisty and for some reason my keymaps are lost in x - i watched the log file and saw a warning notice about not being able to find the map, i'm wondering if this is a known problem. if so, what package would normally contain the mappings
<Parmenion_Away> it says im online
<rambo3> !locales.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locales.conf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<killermach_> I have a problem, I click ... System->Adminitration and the list starts at "Keyring? A-J items are missing how do I fix this?
<kenthomson> killermach_: right click, menu select edit menu, go to administration check mark ON the items you require to be diaplyed
<rambo3> ed_, i think there are instructions in ubotus link
<FTA4FREE> that worked but just showed server1   I need the domain after it please
<ed_> rambo3, i am looking. but that doesnt sound like it to me. i dont think x can find the gb keyboard layout
<killermach_> kenthomson: aaah.. thank you.. I thought I broke something :)
<mcphail> Is it possible to use the fglrx driver with a Mobility Radeon 9000 in Feisty?
<ed_> rambo3, it's a message in /var/log/X.0.log rather than a locale thing, from what i can tell
<SIrCosmin> a
<ed_> rambo3, i'll give it a shot tomorrow when im in the office
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, it still doesn't work... Any ideas?
<MarcN> Is it possible to install feisty in a console mode like edgy server version? I have an underpowered laptop to install it on.  128M and edgy xubuntu worked 'good enough'
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: none whatsoever, i was shooting in the dark
<MajorApus> im getting pretty fed up, everywhere I look seems to say what to do and it doesn't work I just want my sound card working
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, damn.. I heard people die that way. :-)
<kenthomson> MarcN: first you need the alternate install cd
<FTA4FREE> can anyone tell me how to display the full domain name of my ubuntu server
<pegger> are there any pci to compact flash adapters that have a read only switch?
<kenthomson> MajorApus: saying the will not help you
<Pici> pegger: Try asking in ##hardware
<kenthomson> fbarcenas: they surely do but WHY THE HELL are they standing in the dark?
<fbarcenas> kenthomson, maybe light is to overrated?
<pegger> Pici: there are 3 people in there
<R3ddy> ive installed and configured beryl, when i try to switch to beryl from gnome i get this:
<R3ddy> Detected xserver                                : AIGLX
<R3ddy> Checking Display :0.0 ...
<R3ddy> Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<killermach_> kenthomson: uhoh... everything here is checked and Keyring is the first item. I'm thinking a corrupted  config file.. where do I find the file the the menu is made from?
<Pici> pegger: Sorry, try #hardware
<fbarcenas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kenthomson> killermach_: no idea
<dawson> <dawson> Hello, I have just upgraded to fiesty fawn, and now can not conenct to the internet, can connect to network, but not recieve an ip address. Also kubuntu now hangs on shutdown, any suggestions/ help greatly recieved. Thanks a lot!
<dawson> [19:28]  <-- Lattyware has left this server (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)).
<killermach_> hmm..
<MajorApus> kenthomson: i know no one will help, because no on has dont it yet, no one can get spdif and analog working at the same time
<FTA4FREE> does anyone know the command to display full host information
<FTA4FREE> server1.example.com for example
<frank_b> does the "depmod -a" command write change anything on my computer. do I need to do anything to get back to how things were before I executed this command?
<kenthomson> FTA4FREE: traceroute your server
<pegger> Pici: aha a little better
<FTA4FREE> ya thats too easy
<FTA4FREE> I want linux command  hehehe
<FTA4FREE> screw windows
<kenthomson> Bye Everyone! HAPPY UBUNTU-ing, and keep up the spirits! :-)
<pegger> FTA4FREE: yes very powerfull
<Parmenion_Away> damn, this is damn wierd
<TSWoodV> FTA4FREE: "hostname"?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> FTA4FREE: hostname -f
<tarelerulz> I have this weird error . I  see that I am disconnect when I use any thing like frostwire and sometimes bit torrent? any one else had that bug
<FTA4FREE> unknown server error
<darius> joind #mp3
<darius> gets mp3
<wonderl00t> Hello! does anyone have a quick list of the apps and codecs that Automatix installs?? Cant get automatix to work for the life of me...and feisty has been out for what i would have thought enough time to get their servers sorted ... :(
<tarelerulz> are you talking to me ftz4 free ?
<Possum> !automatix | wonderl00t
<ubotu> wonderl00t: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<caitlinf> wonderl00t: there's a list at http://redirx.com/?72qs
<apokryphos> wonderl00t: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> tarelerulz: you mean, your modem resets?
<wonderl00t> Thanks guys
<FTA4FREE> yes i was
<tarelerulz> <\x6e\x65\x72\x64> , I don't know what it is it just show disconnect on the two computer icon
<tarelerulz> Never seen it before .
<cipherz> hello... I have a weird problem with java, whenever I start a java application up in the console the window is just gray with nothing in it :\
<fbarcenas> anyone know how to get a device removed from your device manager?
<cipherz> but in firefox32 it works perfectly... have the same bug with both argouml and poseidon can't quite figure it out
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> tarelerulz: try limiting max connections on those programs, and / or disabling UDP (if available)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> cipherz: are you using compiz or beryl?
<wonderl00t> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<FTA4FREE> when trying to install postfix, comes up "couldnt find package libsas12"
<caitlinf> ubotu: r u cute?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about r u cute? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cipherz> \x6e\x65\x72\x64, beryl - that might be it or ?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> yes cipherz I had the same problem
<tarelerulz> So any one else have weired error with being disconnected for a short time .
<BadaR> Anyone knows some good checkers game on linux? :)
<cipherz> \x6e\x65\x72\x64, but of course :) thanks a lot switched temp over to metacity and problem is gone...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mrj> and about games, anyone know a ping pong simulation? like 3d?
<tarelerulz> Other then that Ubuntu 7.0 has been great. I must say it seems faster
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-174-249-33.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
* caitlinf was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> cipherz: add this to your ~/.bashrc and it will work in beryl:
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> #Fix Java in Beryl
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
<Death_Sargent> I am having an extreme problem with my laptop power management
<tarelerulz> And Totem is rocking pretty hard these days. The plugin still needs work
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> cipherz: then restart or reload GDM and you should be good to go
<BadaR> Anyone knows some good checkers game on linux? :)
<Death_Sargent> gkrellm and gnome powermanager never agree on the amount of power I have in my battery
<cipherz> nice :) gotta google on what it really means tho ;) but gotta eat for now - pasted your fix into a vi session for later usage :)
<kayef> I have a usb hub that is not working when i plug it in n boot but it works when i plug it in after booting in ubuntu.....currently, i have the dmesg with the usb hub in and it is not working now
<kayef> [   34.540000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<kayef> [   34.540000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<kayef> [   37.748000]  usb 5-3: device not accepting address 4, error -110
<kayef> [   37.860000]  usb 5-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<kayef> [   48.284000]  usb 5-3: device not accepting address 5, error -110
<kayef> [   48.480000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<kayef> [   48.480000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<kayef> [   48.480000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
<Pici> !paste | kayef
<ubotu> kayef: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kayef> [   90.564000]  NET: Registered protocol family 24
<kayef> [   94.136000]  ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<Death_Sargent> USE PARTE BIN ASSHOLE
<Pici> !language | Death_Sargent
<tarelerulz> BadaR there is great monkey ball like game call "NeverBall"
<ubotu> Death_Sargent: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dimych> Helo. I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a PC with 17" monitor (LCD), and max resolution was set to 1024x768 (correct), but now I have replaced it with 19" LCD. How to change settings? Preferences -> Screen resolution still shows 1024x768 as maximum.
<kayef> ooooo.....sorry
<shawn34> where can i get help with C# & GTK programming, im using monodevelop
<RedACE> I've setup a windows postscript printer and I can print a test page but I can't print to it using lpr
<Death_Sargent> ok does anyone have any ida why a laptop would suddenly stop ecepting wall power
<RedACE> how do I get lpr to work?
<cycom> What's a good program for gnome for managing things like cpufreq power settings and things like that?
<Alam_Ubuntu> do bash have a way to pipe a command set "what && who && this" ?
<Death_Sargent> only happens when ubuntu isrunning
<mobutu> cycom: there's a gnome panel thingie for that
<cycom> mobutu: It'll show my the freq, but
<Death_Sargent> gnome power applet seems to have no idea what my battery life is
<cycom> mobutu: I don't see one for managing it...
<Death_Sargent> same for gkrellm
<mobutu> you need to change your 'profile' in the panel
<cycom> Death_Sargent: does windows know it?
<Jack31> ?? ntfs
<Jack31> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jammeri> Alam_Ubuntu, yes ... exactly like that ;)
<mobutu> mess around with the preferences for it
<Death_Sargent> it did when I had it cycom
<alliantdevil> Death_Sargent: i cant imagine anything software related that could cause an issue with external power sources for a laptop
<cycom> Death_Sargent: hrm...
<Death_Sargent> I think its some sort of configuration that went wrong
<cycom> Death_Sargent: I was guessing it was something like what Compaq did. They only gave %, with no time remaining.
<Alam_Ubuntu> Jammeri, I mean > file.log, do I have to add "> file.log" to all my commands?
<Death_Sargent> or lack of said configuration
<Jammeri> Alam_Ubuntu, try eval
<Juanca> Hi, can anyone help me to have my microphone working?
<Death_Sargent> well gnomepower app is glad to gues how much time I have
<Death_Sargent> really it has quite the fantastic imagination when it comes to guessing how long the battery will last
<mobutu> cycom: huh i just tried, i dont see it either!
<mobutu> cycom: there used to be....
<cycom> I know KDE has em...
<alliantdevil> Death_Sargent: you sure gnome power app isnt just reporting the wrong info?
<Death_Sargent> actually im usre it is reporting wrong info
<tarelerulz>  What do you all think about "Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty".
<Death_Sargent> gkrellm and gnoem power app constantly dissagree
<mobutu> maybe you have to make it setuid
<Jack31> how come sda 1 NTFS isnt mounting
<Jack31> i ran the diskmounter and it says its already mounted in /etc/fstab
<farmhand01> does anyone here use the Chaintech av-710 sound card?
<kayef> I have a usb hub that is not working when i plug it in n boot but it works when i plug it in after booting in ubuntu.....currently, i have the dmesg with the usb hub in and it is not working now
<kayef> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18452/
<Death_Sargent> tarelerulz: that's more for the off topic room, and either way its yet to separate its self from edgy in my eyes
<Juanca> anyone knows how to get my microphone to work?
<Death_Sargent> Juanca what have you tried
<Death_Sargent> 1plug in 2makesure to unmute the device if it is muted
<Death_Sargent> 3start talking or singing
<kayef> anyone can help me?
<Death_Sargent> if your in gnome
<tarelerulz> What is name off topic  room ? If one wanted to talk about the new ubuntu ?
<RedACE> I've setup a windows postscript printer and I can print a test page but I can't print to it using lpr. How do I get lpr to work so I can just pipe raw input to it?
<Death_Sargent> which you should be in this
<FakeOutdoorsman> how do i install a whole folder of .deb in a command line?  "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"?
<Pici> !offtopic | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: just opening the volume control and check every box
<mobutu> cycom: i figured it out
<cycom> mobutu: oh?
<mobutu> cycom: sudo chmod -s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector
<Death_Sargent> what
<mobutu> then add the panel
<mobutu> then hover your mouse over it
<cycom> -s?
<mobutu> maybe you have to left click
<mobutu> not sure
<Death_Sargent> box>
<Death_Sargent> box?
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<Death_Sargent> Juanca what desktop enviroment are you using
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: I mean, I have now a "Recording" tab but I don't even know how to test the mic
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: Feisty
<dimych> I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on a PC with 17" monitor (LCD), and max resolution was set to 1024x768 (correct), but now I have replaced it with 19" LCD. How to change settings? Preferences -> Screen resolution still shows 1024x768 as maximum.
<Juanca> Death_Sargent:P
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<Death_Sargent> DESKTOP ENVIRONMENT not os
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: sorry, I don't know then
<Death_Sargent> gnome, kde what
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: gnome iguess
<RedACE> I've setup a windows postscript printer and I can print a test page but I can't print to it using lpr. How do I get lpr to work so I can just pipe raw input to it?
<starkruzr> I seriously cannot believe how awesome Beryl is
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: Yes it should be gnome
<cycom> mobutu: it works!
<cycom> mobutu: any other ideas for how I can save some juice on my laptop?
<mobutu> set it to Powersave i guess
<mobutu> i have no idea
<mobutu> dont run a window manager
<mobutu> console only all the way
<Death_Sargent> ok step one
<Death_Sargent> do you have a top menu bar juanca
<cycom> mobutu: I'm running beryl! Is that good for saving battery?! :)
<Death_Sargent> if so what are the first 4 things you see on it
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: yes
<mobutu> cycom: i bet if you dont run beryl, you will save 5 seconds of your life
<Death_Sargent> describe it
<Death_Sargent> first 4 things
<cycom> mobutu: not battery life, just real life?
<sldkfj> microphone....  click on the sound level applet in the taskbar and find the heading "Open Volume Control" and look for 'Microphone' and see if it's muted.
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: Ubuntu logo, Applications, Places, System
<Death_Sargent> ok do what sldkfj just said
<kayef> I am using a laptop with an external display monitor, how do i switch my laptop's screen off?
<eugman> Can anyone give me information on builtin sd readers for laptops? Is there a way to get mine to work?
<mobutu> cycom: what's the difference
<FakeOutdoorsman> dimych: go into terminal. type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".  if it screws up then you have a backup.
<Juanca> sldkfj: is not
<Death_Sargent> eugman: you and me both
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: is not
<sldkfj> Juanca, is not what?
<Death_Sargent> (02:57:28 PM) sldkfj: microphone....  click on the sound level applet in the taskbar and find the heading "Open Volume Control" and look for 'Microphone' and see if it's muted.
<Juanca>  Death_Sargent:  is not muted
<Death_Sargent> oh
<Death_Sargent> well then go to system-> preferences-> sounds
<LjL> FakeOutdoorsman: dpkg -i *.deb will work, but only if the packages don't depend on each other. if they do, well, a way would be to just do it multiple times until all of them are installed.
<Death_Sargent> make sure everything is set properly
<Juanca>  Death_Sargent:  I have "Capture" and "Mux" under the "recording" tab
<dimych> FakeOutdoorsman, thanks.
<FakeOutdoorsman> dimych: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<cycom> laptop mode is giving me an error: /usr/sbin/laptop_mode: line596: [: == : unary operator expected
<sldkfj> Juanca, is the microphone attached to the correct socket on the back of the computer?
<Death_Sargent> what is this record tab?
<Death_Sargent> what program are you in
<FakeOutdoorsman> LjL: thanks.  i didn't think of running it multiple time since I know there are dependency issues.
<Juanca> sldkfj: Is attached to a front socket
<Death_Sargent> Juanca: what record tab?
<sldkfj> ok, hahaha front is fine
<dimych> FakeOutdoorsman, so it was an expected behavior, that the new display was not recognized and config was not  automatically updated?
<Death_Sargent> gnome sound pref has three tabs
<titun> when i try to complie a program using ./configure Feisty shows error
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: i'm in the volume control
<Death_Sargent> Juanca not wherer I told you to go
<titun> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sldkfj> juanca,  see if the problem is in the applet,  remove the speaker icon on the taskbar and re-install it.
<Pici> titun: install the package build-essential
<Pici> titun: it includes the packages needed to compile programs
<Death_Sargent> Juanca if that does not work try adjusting your system sound prefernces
<FakeOutdoorsman> dimych: i don't know how it works.  i just know how to fix it--seems fairly cryptic, especially for beginners.
<titun> Pici: thanks
<Death_Sargent> brb
<lsproc> I cant get VMware Server Bridged Networking to work, the guest can't get an IP, whats up? (7.04)
<sldkfj> right click on the speaker and hit remove, and then right click on the taskbar and hit Add and find the sounds applet in the window that opens
<fbarcenas> anyone know how to get a device removed from your device manager?
<Juanca> sldkfj: I did it, but how do I know if something changed?
<Juanca> sldkfj: I was trying with the sound recorder
<eNons3nse> what codec do i need to play .mov in totem-gstreamer
<dimych> FakeOutdoorsman, yeah, I agree that it is cryptic. I installed Ubuntu at for my friend, and I just edited xorg.conf, added 1280x1024 to the mode line, and it helped. So, I was looking for more "user-friendly" way. :)
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound?
<sldkfj> juanca open the "Volume Control Center" in the right click and then on the menubar click Edit
<Juanca> sldkfj: ok, preferences I guess
<matchstick`> how can i get the ndiswrapper-utils off the CD instead of using apt-get?
<Juanca> sldkfj: what next
<sldkfj> in that Preferences, about ahlf the way down there is a Microphone Front Input
<sldkfj> is that checked?
<kahrytan> matchstick: did the cd to the sources
<kahrytan> matchstick: add the cd to the sources
<Juanca> sldkfj: No is not
<Death_Sargent> sldkfj: see that's what I told her from the get go
<Xbehave> i need some help with my usb
<Xbehave> it just stops
<Juanca> Death_Sargent: I'm a man
<sldkfj> yu have about 4 different places to checkbox,  you gotta be a tweakie to use Linux
<Zeram> hi people
<matchstick`> how so?  it says do "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" and if you dont have internet use the Cd
<Zeram> can you help me a little?
<sldkfj> or maybe a tweakster
<Pici> matchstick`: check out the apt-cdrom command
<sldkfj> techno/information age is moving to fast for me to keep up with
<mzuverink> Using compiz I am not able to get window decorations as in Beryl, anyone have an Idea what I can do to rectify this issue?
<luisgmarine> anyone know to to stream videos on firefox?  I installed some app for dvd's playback and my streaming stopped?  anyone knwo how to set that up?
<Juanca> sldkfj: I have these checkboxes: PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Line In as Output, Mic as Output, Capture, Input Source, Mux
<Juanca> sldkfj: all of them checked
<whta> is there ANY file anywhere that determines the resolution the login screen loads at? I've had this problem for a while. what happens is the login screen displayed at some crazy resolution that is beyond my monitor's support, so the text is fuzzy and the screen flickers. I didn't think too much of it since logging into gnome fixes it. I installed KDE yesterday and found that KDE was using the same resolution as the login screen (fuzzy
<whta> *breathes*
<sldkfj> jaunca, you don't have Mic Front Input?
<sldkfj> Juanca, are you using Feisty?
* sldkfj is
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound?
<wceoscar> ok so i i nstalled an app called beagle, the question now is how do i oppen it, cause i dont see nothing on the apps menu
<wceoscar> any command used?
<Juanca> sldkfj: yes
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound
<mcphail> Is there any "fglrx-legacy" or equivalent driver anywhere in the feisty repos?
<kelsa|martalli> I have a xubuntu 7.0 install.  How can I move it to ubuntu?  Just install ubuntu-base or something like that?
<ugur_> abi trke bilen biri yokmu burada yaaawww!!!
<sldkfj> juanca, in that same applet, look on the menubar and open FILE | Change Device  ..........  what's set for 0:   ?
<luisgmarine> anyone that can help me change firefox to stream videos with vlc instead of totem?
<Pelo> kelsa|martalli,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Parmenion> kelsa|martalli: install gnome-desktop
<Thib_G> Hello
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound
<wceoscar>  ok so i i nstalled an app called beagle, the question now is how do i oppen it, cause i dont see nothing on the apps menu
<Thib_G> I haven't sound no more ( no update, no mixer modification ) :(
<Pelo> luisgmarine,  install   mozilla-vcl and remove  mozilla-totem
<Parmenion> or ubuntu-desktop, whatever the meta package is
<pike_> kelsa|martalli: no everything is the same except a few apps and the desktop environment. just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and choose between gnome or xfce at login by clicking 'sessions' button
<Parmenion> wceo, places
<FakeOutdoorsman> kelsa|martalli: ubuntu-desktop will install many apps that you may not want, but it will do the job.
<Juanca> sldkfj: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer), and in 1: SigmaTel STA....  (OSS mixer)
<Thib_G> No error in dmesg, nothing
<kelsa|martalli> FakeOutdoorsman:  pike_ Pelo Parmenion thx guys
<Thib_G> I'm using the binary modules provided by crimsun
* Pelo doesn't recognise anyone in this mid-afternoon crowd ;-(
<Parmenion> kelsa|martalli: i would strongly recommend sticking to whatever you have. Its really too much fuss downloading another 50 megs :P
<sldkfj> ok,  and you can't find the 4 different boxes for Mics   in the Edit | Preferences   ?
<Parmenion> not to mention it becomes very cluttered in your applications menu
<Zeram> i want uninstal ubuntu and grub but i'm afraid to crash winxp. can anybody help me?
<Juanca> sldkfj: nop
<Ix0s> !dualboot | Zeram
<ubotu> Zeram: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Ix0s> Zeram: If you  follow them links you shouldnt get a problem
<Parmenion> Zeram: run the ubuntu installer, but this time just delete the ubuntu partitions then resize back
<Pelo> Zeram,  you'll just have to use the xp cd to do a repair install that will restore the MBR on your hdd,  that is all
<sldkfj> Jaunca, I think that is where the connection is to be made.
<Ix0s> Ohh uninstall!
<Parmenion> Ix0s: he wants to uninstall ...
<Ix0s> Stupid me!
<ExIG> hi, i installed amarok from synaptic and then got amarok xine, but it doesnt play mp3?
<Ix0s> Parmenion: Didnt read it right
<Parmenion> which is kinda wierd
<Juanca> sldkfj: How do I do that
<pike_> Zeram: boot to xp then from cmd.exe do fdisk /mbr   reboot and make sure it goes straight to xp. if it does all you have to do is then delete the ubuntu partitions
<Parmenion> I hate using windows now ... so .... different and no familiar cli
<emes> I've installed the necessary language packs, now how can I change the language used for a single user?
<Pelo> !mp3 > ExIG   check your pm window for insctrucitons
<Pici> !locale | emes
<ubotu> emes: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<max_> salut
* Pelo had t boot window earlier for his brother, he feels dirty now 
<Xbehave> http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0307.3/0820.html < how do i use this to stop my usb stoping
<emes> Pici: thanks
<ExIG> Pelo: many thanks, im new to ubuntu :)
<Parmenion> Ix0s: its alright :P we all make mistakes in crowded channels
<sldkfj> Juanca, there are 33 separate entries for sounds settings on that page  under Edit | Preferences
<luisgmarine> pelo, now all I get is ( no video )
<Zeram> winxp doesnt allow to use fdisk for this operation, maybe because ntfs
<Pelo> salut max_   si tu parles francais    essai  #ubuntu-fr
<sldkfj> how many do you have?
<Ix0s> Parmenion: Haha thanks! :P
<Pelo> luisgmarine,  you might need to install codecs
<Pelo> !codecs > luisgmarine
<Parmenion> Zeram: you were in a dual boot situation previously ?
<max_> on francais ici
<dondaielo222> Hey, I got some question. Although I installed nvidia drivers and set mode "1280x1024" in xorg.conf I can only get  1024x768...whats wrong?
<Thib_G> Even with crimsun's modules, my HDA intel is now broken...
<Pelo> dondaielo222,  you might need to edit xorg.conf to manualy add the extra resolutions you want
<Thib_G> I haven't upgraded, nothing
<FakeOutdoorsman> dondaielo222: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Zeram> yes
<Parmenion> ok ... Zeram, remove the linux partitions, then resize the ntfs partition back
<dondaielo222> Pelo , FakeOutdoorsman : did that already
<Parmenion> after that, do a fixmbr
<Pelo> dondaielo222,  check the forum then
<dondaielo222> glxinfo |grep direct
<dondaielo222> direct rendering: Yes
<Pelo> I'm off . later folks
<matchstick`> how do i install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 from the CD instead of apt-get?
<sldkfj> jaunce, since you lack those items,  I think the installation process may have made an error in the copying of the OS to your HD.  All those entries get there by default you know.   : (
<Parmenion> its been some and ive forgotten the exact command
<Juanca> sldkfj: I have these checkboxes: PCM, Front, Surround, Center, LFE, Line In as Output, Mic as Output, Capture, Input Source, Mux
<Parmenion> matchstick`: dont use the repos ... their outdate
<Zeram> grub on linux partition.... if i remove it i
<Parmenion> use the latest sources from sourceforge matchstick`, higher chances of success
<wceoscar> I just Installed Beagle, how can i run it?????? found nothing on the apps menu
<Parmenion> Zeram: you will need to fix the mbr
<matchstick`> well i dont have internet to apt-get, and this guide to set up my network card said used the ones off cd if you cant apt get
<Parmenion> wceoscar: check out your places menu
<Juanca> sldkfj: Ok, this is so discouraging, I will use Windows for what I need, thank you anyway for trying
<pbx> I'm trying to upgrade xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04. I click the happy "Upgrade" button iin
<amaan> is anyone having problems with sound on their laptops?
<matchstick`> but now i cant even mount the cd drive...
<sldkfj> Juanca, sorry
<matchstick`> so i cant get it off the cd
<FakeOutdoorsman> dondaielo222: check out the error log: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Parmenion> matchstick`: =( then set up the cd as a software source
<metellius> I just got a intel core duo 2 based laptop. I strongly dislike things that don't work. I have 1.5 gb of memory. is there even a single reason for me to install amd64 ubuntu on it?
<rrreptile> so i'm trying to install jdk-1.5.0 and it says failed dependencies glibc - where do i get glibc
<wceoscar> Parmenion: nothing on the Places menu, i also installed aircrack and not sure where its locates
<rrreptile> ?
<titun> I installed gammu, but while launching it gives "gammu: error while loading shared libraries: libGammu.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Zeram> fdisk doesn't work with winxp
<pbx> (continued): I click "Upgrade" in Software Update, but I get "Authentication failed". Help?
<openforlife> metellius, it works ;)
<skenmy> metellius, If you need 64bit support then yes
<Parmenion> metellius: dual core means 64bit ?
<freeTUXforEvery1> hi
<openforlife> Parmenion, no
<amaan> im running fiesty 7.04 but i cant change the volume...?
<Zeram> fixmbr from recovery console?
<Parmenion> wceoscar: "search for files"
<matchstick`> parmenion: cant mount the cd rom, says special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<metellius> openforlife: but not with flash, opera, java, and other binary-only stuff...
<sldkfj> dual core means 32x2
<Parmenion> O.o @ matchstick`... wierd
<dondaielo222> FakeOutdoorsman : it says "(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing."
<metellius> Parmenion: not sure, but I know it's 64bit.
<J-Bog> I cannot figure out what I need to put for "Device for boot loader installation"  The default entry doesn't work when the installation finishes, what can I do? :-/
<sldkfj> dual core means 32 bit ...  twice
<openforlife> metellius, true. I use x86 on my athlon
<sldkfj> two core working 32, not 64 bit
<HOT> *blink*
<metellius> skenmy: that's actually what I'm wondering about. I don't think I have _any_ need for 64bit support
<openforlife> All newer processors have 64 bit. AMD athlon and core 2!
<pike_> !grub | J-Bog
<ubotu> J-Bog: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HOT> dual core could mean either 32bit or 64bit depending on the chipset
<tdn_> I consider buying an IBM Thinkpad Z60t but I am a bit concerned about the hardware support. Does anyone in here have any experience on this model?
<Juhaz> dual core means two cores. it doesn't have any relationship to bit number whatsoever
<skenmy> Then don't. I have 64bit capability but use 32bit
<Parmenion> im running a core2duo on 32 bit ... thats why i was surprised when you said 64 bit metellius
<openforlife> tdn_, Thinkpads are usually good for Linux
<ExIG> i dont suppose anyone can point me in the direction of the how to for ubuntu 7.04 low latency kernel?
<metellius> skenmy: what do you "capability"? can you run 64bit stuff while still using 32bit ubuntu?
<skenmy> nono
<metellius> ah. other way around then?
<skenmy> as in I have a Pentium D
<skenmy> that supports 64bit
<Pici> tdn_: Check out thinkwiki.org and see if anyone has written anything up for that model.
<freeTUXforEvery1> does someone can help me with my nvidia driver???
<FakeOutdoorsman> dondaielo222: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426477
<skenmy> but I have no need for it
<Parmenion> metellius: I honestly didnt know core2duos could run 64 bit
<openforlife> Parmenion, it works with 64 too. But 32bit Ubuntu have better support for flash, drivers and so on
<skenmy> so I use 32bit OSes
<Pici> tdn_: My T60 works wonderfully under ubuntu.
<pike_> tdn_: id check the wiki i think there is a list.  there are thinkpad linux groups and as a rule they work well.  id stay away from ati for video etc.
<tdn_> Pici, I have checked it out on thinkwiki, but there is not much info on the Z-series.
<HOT> how do i turn on directx 10?
<Pici> HOT: ##windows
<metellius> Parmenion: according to comments on this page it does: http://www.bytebot.net/blog/archives/2007/03/29/which-ubuntu-for-a-core-2-duo
<amaan> has anyone else had problems with their laptop speakers...no volume changing on fiesty 7.04?
<carlos> alguien habla espaolllllllllllll
<Pici> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<skenmy> HOT - DirectX is a windows thing :) Try ##windows
<Parmenion> sldkfj: err yeah, i thought so too ...
<Parmenion> and im lagging like mad, so dont mind if my anwers dont take into consideration the previous comments
<Gohalien> Hiya
<stefg> !es
<Gohalien> a question, how to enable desktop effects in 6.06LTS
<openforlife> DirectX 10 layer for Linux is being worked on. Alpha is out. goole it.
<HOT> actually im joking, but on a serious note has anyone got 3d working in vmware beta workstation 6?, i am using the "any any" patch
<jinxed> Can someone tell me how I can get the needed codecs to watch streaming wmv's online??
<J-Bog> How do I figure out where my /boot is going to be from a live CD that hasn't installed Linux yet?
<carlos> hollllllllllllas
<stefg> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<openforlife> HOT: try cedega/wine for gaming. Cedega got great support for new games now adays
<HOT> jinxed: win32codecs
<Gohalien> quick question, how to enable desktop effects in 6.06LTS ? What I must download ?
<jinxed> HOT, how do i get win32codes
<pike_> im thinking of making a wifi script gui using zenity for connecting, adjusting transmit power for lappys and other stuff.. you guys think thats a waste of time?
<HOT> jinxed: enable universe then "sudo apt-get install win32codec"
<stefg> jinxed: read above
<Parmenion> pike_: hell no
<openforlife> Gohalien, manual install only in 6.06 as far as I know
<jinxed> HOT, how do i enable universe
<Pici> !repos | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Parmenion> pike_: adjusting transmit power is important ... as well as connection
<HOT> there yea go
<darx> mplayer gives me this error   Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device!. how can i resolve this? there are a bunch of drivers from the video section of the preferances, but i cant do anything.. help :(
<pbx> What are the troubleshooting steps to pursue if I get a "Authenticating the upgrade failed" message when trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<Ivanowitch> Hello. Can anyone explain the difference between the 32 bit and the 64 bit version of the livecd? And what you miss if you install the 32 bit version on a 64 bit system?
<HOT> openforlife: cadega and beryl are not playing nice together so i am messing with native linux games like dominion 3
<J-Bog> How do I figure out where my /boot is going to be from a live CD that hasn't installed Linux yet?
<Parmenion> Ivanowitch: basically, 6bit apps take advantage of the added bits
<LjL> Ivanowitch: you miss quite marginal performance improvements
<johns^> darx: try starting mplayer from a terminal with another vo :)
<HOT> Ivanowitch: you miss nothing apart from very expanded memory blocks which you will never use unless you are running a server
<Parmenion> thus you lose performance compared to 64 bit
<jrib> Ivanowitch: if it's a desktop system it means that on 64bit you will have headaches trying to get flash, sun java plugin, and wine to work.  You won't notice much performance-wise
<Ivanowitch> ok, thanks :D
<darx> johns^: thanks
<jinxed> HOT, it said couldn't find package win32codec
<Parmenion> though, what the others say is true :P
<HOT> jinxed: have you enabled universe?
<jinxed> HOT, yes
<johns^> darx: I'll look for it, one moment
<HOT> ok i will look, one second
<openforlife> the performance loss from 64 to 32 is not much at the moment since very few aps are coded for 64bit yet.
<Gohalien> openforlife: How to manual install, what I need to do ?
<openforlife> Gohalien, search the ubuntu forums
<Gohalien> Doing that same time as I am asking here ^^
<openforlife> Gohalien, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<johns^> darx: mplayer -vo help gives you a list of video output drivers
<Parmenion> guys, what diploma should i take if i want to take up computer science in university : Computer Engineering or Information Technology
<darx> johns^: mines an ati x300 on radeon driver if that is any help..
<Gohalien> ty
<Bromics> How do u turn on remote control on feisty so i can control my ubuntu from my windows?
<LjL> !offtopic | Parmenion
<ubotu> Parmenion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darx> johns^: oh cool.. i'll try it out
<johns^> darx: try mplayer -vo x11 or gl
<Parmenion> :P sorry LjL
<johns^> darx: and then you can put the one that works in .mplayerrc if i remember correctly. man mplayer should tell you where to put it
<johns^> darx: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf should work system wide
<pbx> Re the question I asked twice above -- Google led me to it. You have to run gpg before trying to upgrade.
<HOT> ok forgot who asked but its w32codecs
<delire> Parmenion: they both mean quite different things in different countries, but yep, it's a little OT ;)
<pbx> Thanks, Google!
<Bromics> How do u turn on remote control on feisty so i can control my ubuntu from my windows?
<sdfasdfawef> why are there so few ubuntu updates lately?
<darx> johns^: Creating config file: /root/.mplayer/config
<darx> Error parsing option on the command line: -vo
<Ivanowitch> Anyone know about networkmanager? It's my friends computer, and when we try to get a wireless connection, it only gets a v6 ip adress, no v4, while my computer gets both (as far as ifconfig tells...) also, though it reports a connection, we can't get any remote data...
<Gohalien> I have an nvidia 7600gs, what should I install ? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.06.x_.28Dapper_Drake_-_Long_Term_Support.29
<HOT> Bromics: i use vncserver, nice and easy
<jrib> Bromics: you want to ssh into your ubuntu box?
<pbx> The bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/78673
<Tomatoma> #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> sdfasdfawef: few, compared to when?
<johns^> darx: gmplayer -vo x11
<sdfasdfawef> ljl: a couple weeks ago
<darx> johns^: same
<johns^> strange
<stefg>  !beryl | Gohalien
<LjL> sdfasdfawef: what distributions were you using then?
<ubotu> Gohalien: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Zeram> thanx to all, bye
<johns^> darx: it works here.
<Bromics> HOT, how?
<Bromics> jrib, yea exactly.
<sdfasdfawef> ljl: feisty beta
<LjL> sdfasdfawef: err, maybe a couple of weeks ago Feisty was not released yet?
<jrib> !ssh > Bromics (see the private message from ubotu)
<sprite1> maly1
<sdfasdfawef> ljl: yeah, thats probably it
<jrib> Bromics: basically you just install the "ssh" package, but ubotu gave you more details
<HOT> Bromics: if you just want a CLI then take LjL's advice and use ssh
<LjL> sdfasdfawef: you won't see (m)any updates from now on, since Feisty is a release version now.
<sdfasdfawef> ljl: but i remember using release version dapper before and there were updates every day
<LjL> not mine, but i concur
<darx> johns^: when i do mplayer -vo help i get the list,, i'll try following the man.. i'm on feisty by the way
<ExIG> anyone help me find the low latency kernel stuff for 7.04?
<SexyBoBo2> Anything goes in.
<SexyBoBo2> Anything goes out!
<SexyBoBo2> Fish, bananas, old pyjamas,
<SexyBoBo2> Mutton! Beef! and Trout!
<darx> johns^: thanks for the directions :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<beef> :o
<sdfasdfawef> ljl: i guess theyve gotten better then.  good to know
<johns^> darx: your welcome
<johns^> and goodluck
<LjL> sdfasdfawef: every day? hardly so. there are security updates when security holes are found. more rarely, fixes to very serious bugs. that's all.
<johns^> darx: another suggestion: vlc rocks as a mediaplayer :)
<stefg> !info linux-image-lowlatency | ExIG
<ubotu> exig: linux-image-lowlatency: Low latency Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Bromics> HOT, what was LjL's advice? i cant seem to find the part he told me
<LjL> Bromics: he meant jrib
<SexyBoBo2> srry bout that was wrong channel i pasted that in to
<Bromics> oh ok LjL :)
<HOT> Bromics: you know the difference between cli and gui right?
<darx> johns^: true.. :)
<Bromics> so basically installing ssh package is using the sudo apt-get install ssh?
<Bromics> HOT, yea command line and graphical
<LjL> no, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bromics> LjL, oh ok :)
<Bromics> ty
<HOT> Bromics: ssh = cli . vnc = gui
<tarelerulz> is there way to add mp3 to  Noatun?
<Bromics> i prefer cli better than :)
<sdfasdfawef> what kernel should i install for an intel core duo processor?
<kritzstapf> LjL, ssh installs client and server anyway ;)
<Asterix_> How do I get the top and bottom taskbars to change colors along with my Emerald themes?
<Scunizi> I tried to install a new key for 3rd party repo (scribus) and get an error "WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file /home/uname/.gnupg/gpg.conf"  Then "external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions"  Keyserver communications error: general error...  How do I fix it?
<torpedo|dog> Bromics: you can run GUI applications over SSH, too, just so you know
<delire> oh, didn't know that ssh was a meta-package.
<ExIG> kopete wont connect for me :S any ideas?
<Bromics> whats the difference between openssh server and ssh?
<delire> Bromics: ssh -X you@another-machine
<zool_> sdfasdfawef, as far as I know, the generic kernel is fine with feisty, it has been built to deal with dual core processors
<Tincho> hi there. I have a problem with a very old machine with 64mb of ram. lrm is building volatile modules in tmpfs and that's eating my ram. Somebody know how to change that behaviour?
<LjL> kritzstapf: yes but ssh is marked as transitional
<Gohalien> how to update from Dapper to Feisty ?
<LjL> !upgrade > Gohalien    (Gohalien, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bromics> torpedo|dog, u mean SSH client can now use GUI now?
<osiris_> Evening all, i have installed the latest drivers from nvidia for my 8800 gtx and when resizing windows or anything its painfully jerky, any ideas?
<torpedo|dog> Bromics: if you do ssh -X from whatever remote computer you have which has X Windows, you can run gui applications
<delire> Bromics: it always has been able to. just need to provide the -X switch and ensure that /etc/ssh/sshd_config has the appropriate setting
<jinxed> HOT, did you find anything yet for win32codec
<Asterix_> How do I get the top and bottom taskbars to change colors along with my Emerald themes?  Is this done by a different program or is Emerald not working right?
<torpedo|dog> for instance if I 'ssh -X me@mycomputer.rit.edu', then I can run things like nautilus etc.
<VSpike> Does Evolution have a mode to hide to the status area, and/or put a notification there when new mail arrives?
<Bromics> what if my im trying to ssh from my windows pc to ubuntu?
<HOT> jinxed: yes i said it was w32codecs
<jrib> !putty > Bromics (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bromics> yea im using putty on windows now
<delire> Bromics: ensure /etc/ssh/sshd_config has the line "X11Forwarding yes" and then 'ssh -X you@your-friends-machine'
<torpedo|dog> Bromics: you'd have to install some X server for Windows. You can use Cygwin, I believe. I'm not too familiar with X on Windows.
<VSpike> Bromics: You can use xming from freedesktop.org as an xserver
<jinxed> HOT, so i just just add an s to the end of the original apt get thing you told me?
<VSpike> Bromics: it's better than the cygwin one
<HOT> apt-get install w32codecs
<jinxed> HOT, nvm that didn't work yet
<stefg> !info mail-notification | VSpike
<tarelerulz> tightvnc works for windows
<ubotu> vspike: mail-notification: mail notification in system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0~rc2.dfsg.1-4build1 (feisty), package size 380 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<jamey-uk> When I'm browsing the network it is unbearably slow. When I try to browse a Windows workgroup, it comes back with error "cannot display [name of workgroup] ". How can I get it to work properly?
<deiz> if I run /etc/logrotate.conf every day with cron..will it rotate all system logs, including apaches, automatically?
<Bromics> ok torpedo|dog, VSpike
<osiris_> Anyone else have a 8800GTS running feisty?
<Bromics> delire, ok
<VSpike> stefg: thanks, I'll look at that
<stefg> !samba | jamey-uk
<ubotu> jamey-uk: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jinxed> hot, that didn't work for me
<jamey-uk> stefg: okay but it knows that the workgroup exists, why can't it browse it?
<jinxed> Anyone know how I can get streaming wmv to play... what codecs or plugins i would need
<seraphim> mplayer-plugin
<stefg> jamey-uk: the howto has probably an answer to that
<zool_> I'm dual booting on 2 new sata drives but installed Ubuntu before windows, now I can't reinstall GRUB using the alternative CD as I do usually. It spits out "grub-install hd0 failed. This is a fatal error. Does anyone have any ideas?
<tarelerulz> I think xine does wmv too
<jinxed> seraphim, how would i install that
<tarelerulz> totem does wmv too and it is good media player
<marshall> hey guys
<jamey-uk> stefg: it doesn't seem to, i already glanced at it before. On 6.10 network browsing Just Worked quite quickly; Feisty refuses to show workgroup computers like before.
<osiris_> songbird does wmv too and its a kickass media player
<tarelerulz> What is kick ass about songbird ?
<osiris_> Everything
<tarelerulz> I am all ways looking for good media play so I am just asking?
<stefg> jamey-uk: sorry i don't know... feisty is quite new and still might contain bugs
<moauud> join #ubuntu-sa/
<jamey-uk> stefg: that's annoying, otherwise feisty is brilliant
<osiris_> tarelerulz, http://www.songbirdnest.com - watch the webcast
<ignacio> hola
<osiris_> tarelerulz, You will see what i mean :)
<ignacio> que tal
<osiris_> So... Anyone have any graphical jerkyness using nvidia drivers in gnome?
<tarelerulz> I do see what you mean  Osiris that sound pretty cool so far
<osiris_> Yes, im using a nightly build at the minute and its brilliant.
<MenZa> Can anyone help me mount my external harddrive ;/?
<tarelerulz> Speaking of program that do a lot I think Konqueror is pretty great . I mean do  alot of  file find and surfing the web
<VSpike> osiris_: it doesn't seem quite as smooth in kde as the nv driver.. is that a known problem?
<osiris_> VSpike, I cant even resize a window without having to wait a few seconds for it to catch up :/
<jrib> MenZa: filesystem?
<payan> Does anyone knows of a program that automagically generates first, follow and a sintaxis table for a parser using predictive (LL) method????
<MenZa> jrib: NTFS
<MenZa> !ntfs
<amattas> I'm considering switching to ubuntu from gentoo, but I run everything in 64bit mode, so that is my biggest hurdle. I was looking at packages.ubuntu.org and looked for kernel 2.6.22 and it says its for x86/x86_64... is it a different image for each, or is it an generic x86 kernel
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Kazol> What program should I download to have transparent windows in dapper?
<VSpike> osiris_: ah ok.. not that bad.. just on the verge of being perceptible :)
<kbrooks> amattas, 64 bit is not well developed AT  ALL
<Kazol> How do I get transparent windows in dapper?
<jrib> Kazol: if you want eyecandy you are better off upgrading imo, see #ubuntu-effects for help though
<Kazol> jrib: thx
<amattas> so I'm better off to stay with gentoo for 64bit?
<kbrooks> amattas, in general
<Parmenion> 
<kbrooks> amattas,  just use 32 bit for ubuntu. worry about 64 bit when you really need it
<LjL> payan: "apt-cache search parser generator" might help
<amattas> kbrooks, I like 64bit because the EMT64 instructions are primarily RISC based ;-)
<deiz> can someone explain to me why if I have /etc/cron.daily/logrotate set in cron to run every morning, it isn't splitting and compressing any logs (except dmesg)
<kbrooks> amattas, 64 bit on ubuntu has some annoyances
<amattas> good enough answer for me
<kbrooks> amattas, flash support for one
<Bromics> how do u edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<payan> LjL: I'll check it out
<kbrooks> amattas, although my info may be out of date
<jsubl2> kbrooks flash works with nspluginwrapper
<amattas> ah flash support for 64bit works on gentoo with nspluginwrapper
<osiris_> Bromics, sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<amattas> what other issues?
<soundray> Bromics: Alt-F2 gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<kbrooks> jsubl2, ah ok
<VSpike> Bromics: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Bromics> osiris_, VSpike, k ty
<osiris_> np
<soundray> osiris_: please don't recommend sudo with graphical applications. gksu!
<osiris_> heh. ok
<VSpike> stefg: That's a neat program the mail notifier, but the limitation is that it won't monitor multiple folders in a mailbox/imap account/evolution setup :/
<LjL> payan: the "antlr" package might look closest to what you want. Wikipedia lists it among the LL parser generators, and it seems quite flexible. JavaCC also seems to be LL.
<stefg> VSpike: true, it's geared mainly towards pop accounts..
<amattas> anyone else have any information on 64bit?
<payan> LjL:Thanks
<soundray> amattas: can you ask more specifically?
<jsubl2> amattas, seems ok to me
<VSpike> stefg: Oh wait...
<Intangir> every entry on my gnome menu has 2 entrys..
<LjL> payan: "coco-cs" too. (also, i'd bet that the more known generators, bison etc, have an LL mode)
<rdesh> i noticed that nvidia drivers in linux support "hardware decoding."  what is that in reference to? mpg1/2 decoding? does that mean the video will be more clear/cripser?
<stefg> VSpike: there's evo-integration, but that needs evo running
<amattas> are majority of the programs compiled for the x86_64 target, or do most of them run in the x86 compatibility mode?
<Bromics> i have ssh installed on ubuntu but how come i still cant ssh into the box with putty?
<crabgrass> okay, so user 999 now owns my home folder... do i have to go back on a livecd to change this, or is there any way to do it from here via sudo?
<amattas> Bromics, Did you start the daemon?
<Markieman234> Hey guys, I'm having some issues setting up my DVB-T card in kubuntu feisty, can anyone help?
<VSpike> stefg: Yeah, I'm using that.  Actually it can be done, sort of.  I just point it at my "unread mail" search folder in evolution :)
<osiris_> soundray, Heard of any graphical lag with 8800gts and latest Nvidia drivers? i cant resize a window without waiting a few seconds for it to catch up. Cant find any answer either
<Bromics> amattas, how do i check if its already started?
<soundray> amattas: what you install from a amd64.deb package is compiled specifically for the architecture
<soundray> osiris_: no... have you looked on launchpad?
<crabgrass> !permissions
<mjc> osiris_: do you have the nvidia binary driver set up and installed?
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<amattas> Bromics, on gentoo I would 'sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start'
<osiris_> mjc, Yeah
<mjc> osiris_: weird
<mjc> works fine for me
<aoirthoir> what a cool nick ..osiris.
<osiris_> soundray, I'll check launchpad
<mjc> :P
<VSpike> crabgrass: something like sudo chown `whoami`:`whoami` /home/`whoami`
<osiris_> mjc, What GPU?
<VSpike> crabgrass: sorry, sudo chown -R `whoami`:`whoami` /home/`whoami`
<Markieman234> Hey guys, I'm having some issues setting up my DVB-T card in kubuntu feisty, can anyone help?
<amattas> soundray, so when I'm looking at the linux-image-2.6.22-1-generic (2.6.22-1.3) package and it says "This package contains the Linux kernel image for version 2.6.22 on x86/x86_64." does that mean its two separate images?
<QuiCkLy> Trk varm?
<Bromics> amattas, ok
<tgm4883> markieman234, what card?
<mjc> osiris_: 7300GT x 4 in one box, 8800GTX in the other
<crabgrass> VSpike: replacing `whoami` with my username, yes?
<Markieman234> Hauppauge DVB-T Nova T - the firmware is all installed okay and it recognises the device fine
<Markieman234> ive followed the FAQ's
<sdfasdfawef> i added a new ext3 partition to my feisty box, but it wont let me write anything to it.  it tells me that i dont have the correct permissions.  how do i fix that?
<Markieman234> but the "scan" command brings the following timeouts:
<VSpike> crabgrass: Should substitude automatically, but yeah you could do that by hand
<Drasmer> Using Fiesty Fawn, got my wireless working but it's transfer rates are horribly low.
<QuiCkLy> Trk varm?
<soundray> amattas: no, in the case of generic kernels, they are configured to load architecture-specific optimizations at runtime. Not very memory-efficient, but hugely convenient.
<deiz> can someone explain to me why if I have /etc/cron.daily/logrotate set in cron to run every morning, it isn't splitting and compressing any logs (except dmesg)?????????
<Markieman234> root@markslinuxbocks:/usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t# scan uk-PontopPike -v -v -5 channels.conf
<Markieman234> scanning uk-PontopPike
<Markieman234> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
<Markieman234> initial transponder 690000000 0 1 9 1 0 0 0
<Markieman234> >>> tune to: 690000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_1_2:FEC_AUTO:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_2K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE
<Ix0s> !en | QuiCkLy
<ubotu> QuiCkLy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Markieman234> >>> tuning status == 0x1b
<Drasmer> Is there anyone who might know how to help me troubleshoo it?
<Markieman234> WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0011
<Markieman234> WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0000
<Markieman234> WARNING: filter timeout pid 0x0010
<Markieman234> dumping lists (0 services)
<Markieman234> Done.
<Markieman234> root@markslinuxbocks:/usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t#
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<osiris_> mjc, 8800GTS here, latest Nvidia binarys installed. Everything says it's working but damn. Minimizing windows, resizing, selecting large amounts of files is so jerky its unreal.
<crabgrass> VSpike: just to make sure
<pbx> W T F
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mactimes> Hello
<crabgrass> VSpike: so        sudo chown -R user:user /home/user
<crabgrass> VSpike: yes?
<Drasmer> Is there anyone who might know how to help me troubleshoot wireless cards? specifically broadcom
<tgm4883> what faq did you follow?
<mactimes> I'm looking for a command to replace the previously existing "makewhatis".
<Kazol> How do I close a nonresponding program in ubuntu (like Ctrl+Alt+Del in m$)?
<heavyhenning> hi can someone help me with this problem i have?
<Ix0s> !ask | heavyhenning
<ubotu> heavyhenning: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<msmith> is this working?
<VSpike> crabgrass: yes, replacing user with your name :)
<amattas> soundray I didn't seen any arch specific kernels in the repo listing, are they in a different repo? or is there a sources option?
<mjc> osiris_: anything useful in dmesg ?
<soundray> Kazol: in edgy/feisty, click the upper right X and wait. If it doesn't respond, it will offer you to force-quit it after a few seconds.
<heavyhenning> Avahi really annoys me.. It makes my wireless internet go down...
<QuiCkLy> Trk varm
<crabgrass> VSpike: awesome, just awesome... it worked
<Kazol> soundray: I have dapper, but I have this "force quit" icon
<tgm4883> markieman234, did you load cx88_dvb
<msmith> I'm sorry, I'm just trying to see if anyone can see me, I'm having internet problems
<osiris_> mjc, Nothing :/
<heavyhenning> I thing network-manager calls the avahi roaming, when it cant find a dhcp response, am I correct?
<soundray> amattas: no, if you want an architecture-specific kernel, you have to compile it. Not difficult, but not very beneficial.
<VSpike> crabgrass: great :)
<VSpike> msmith: yep, it's working
<Ix0s> QuiCkLy:  Join #ubuntu.tr
<msmith> thank you
<soundray> Kazol: click it, then click the window of the misbehaving program, then follow instructions
<Bromics> amattas, command not found > sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Kazol> soundray: it's a notification from azureus; I cannot force close it.
<tarelerulz> I love command not found it make me so happy.
<amattas> sudo not found or /etc/init.d/sshd not fuond
<tgm4883> how would i troubleshoot where problem is with transfering files between 2 computer over NFS.  every couple of seconds the transfer stalls, then continues on
<soundray> Kazol: hmm
<heavyhenning> Can I make network-manager disable avahi as a choice of roaming ?
<soundray> Kazol: try Alt-F2 xkill -- then click the notification.
<Bromics> amattas, of course its /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<sdfasdfawef> i added a new ext3 partition to my feisty box, but it wont let me write anything to it.  it tells me that i dont have the correct permissions.  how do i fix that?
<kayef> how can i make all sound and video programs to output to my external usb soundcard?Mplayer and VLC plays thru the built-in sound device only
<msmith> Quit
<soundray> Kazol: failing that, open a terminal and run 'killall azureus'
<amattas> hmm, I don't know then it possibly could be different from what it is on gentoo
<VSpike> amattas: Isn't it /etc/init.d/ssh start
<heavyhenning> anyone??
<Kazol> soundray: none of the methods work.
<soundray> VSpike: it is. Use sudo though.
<killermach_> can someone using ubuntu7.04 w/ gnome tell me what your first item is in the system->administration menu?
<amattas> ssh is usually the client so there's no init script.. I'm not sure, I only have gentoo running :-\
<heavyhenning> "Brugere & Grupper"
<Drasmer_> killermach_ keyring manager
<Bromics> So how do i start SSH client >.<
<rocketronnie> killermach: Gnome Partition Editor
<killermach_> ok.. thanks.. I thought my menu was broken/lacking A-J items
<Kazol> I have dapper. Is it worth upgrading to Feisty?
<soundray> Kazol: okay, in that case, you have to step up the effort. Run 'ps ax | grep azu' and see if it shows any lines corresponding to the bad program.
<rocketronnie> Bromics: ssh <name>@<server>
<dan__> Anyone know how I can get MP3 support for Amarok?
<heavyhenning> Why won't TOR compile?? It gives me an error, that it cannot find OpenSSL library
<jrib> heavyhenning: why are you compiling it?
<alex__> does anyone know why my media players would be freezing up everytime i try and watch a video?
<soundray> kazol: probably not. Generally it's better to do a fresh install. Otherwise you will have to upgrade via edgy.
<jrib> !info tor > heavyhenning
<Drasmer_> need help troubleshooting my wireless card, can anyone here help me?
<openforlife> dan__, Add/Remove Ubuntu restricted extras
<heavyhenning> jrib: because the one in the repository is ancient
<jrib> heavyhenning: apt-get build-dep tor
<dan__> openforlife, k, thanks, ill try it out.
<Bromics> rocketronnie, no im trying to ssh my ubuntu from my windows.
<Michael> I need guidance on the proper way to uninstall Ubuntu in a dual-boot (Windows XP/Ubuntu) system.
<mag__> do you know if there is a program that permit me to print a pfd protected ?
<rocketronnie> Bromics: try Putty: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<heavyhenning> jrib: wow thanks...
<Ix0s> !dualboot | Michael
<ubotu> Michael: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Drasmer_> i have two laptops here, one using an intel pro wireless on FF, another (this one) using a broadcom wireless card on FF
<killermach_> I'm trying to use a 1394 dvcamera, I have Kino installed but I don't see where to configure the camera?
<killermach_> I tried gscanbus but is segfaulted
<Drasmer_> the intel is getting amazing transfer speeds, and this one isn't getting but maybe 48 kbps
<Bromics> rocketronnie, i have putty client. I just want to know how to start the SSH daemon
<Drasmer_> anyone have any ideas?
<osiris_> [    0.000000]  If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override
<jrib> Bromics: it starts automatically after install and on boot, to control it manually:  sudo invoke-rc.d start    (or stop or restart)
<jrib> Bromics: it starts automatically after install and on boot, to control it manually:  sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start    (or stop or restart)
<soundray> Drasmer_: perhaps the signal is weak. Does reorientating the antenna help?
<osiris_> mjc, know what this means? 0.000000]  Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override
<rocketronnie> Bronics: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<milaks> Does anyone knows of any good snow screen saver or snow desktop effect (like xsnow)? I ask this, because I seem to recall seeing something like that on YouTube in some Ubuntu presentation.
<dan__> openforlife: hmmm...i go into add/remove...then what?
<Bromics> jrib, if that is so. It should be started but somehow i still cant ssh to it via my windows'
<rocketronnie> milaks: that was probably the snow effect in Beryl
<Bromics> rocketronnie, i already tried that and it didn't work.
<jrib> Bromics: can you ssh to localhost on your computer?
<soundray> Kazol: you still with me?
<rocketronnie> Bromics: what was the error?
<Drasmer_> soundray the antennae on my latop top internal wireless card? heh
<Bromics> Jrib, different pc with same IP.
<GaiaX11_> How can I test this sip ekiga connection?
<Bromics> rocketronnie, command not found
<GaiaX11_> Someone could help me?
<soundray> Drasmer_: precisely that one. It's probably built into your display.
<jrib> Bromics: then you didn't install ssh successfully
<dan__> how do i get the mp3 support for amarok?
<milaks> rocketronnie: I have Beryl installed but couldnt find anything about snow in its settings, only about rain. Can you give me a tip about where to look for it?
<Drasmer_> i've fooled with it a little bit, nothing is noticably wrong
<soundray> Drasmer_: what kind of quality reports do you get from 'iwlist wlan0 ap' (substitute your interface name)
<Drasmer_> soundray, i've pulled off my shell above the kb and the antenna is exposed... somewhat...
<NBrepresent> is there any way to force a download of a package, ignoring its dependancies? my problem is that i want to download the mysql query browser gui, but it says i have to install mysql.... i already have mysql installed, but not through the package manager (i installed xampp for linux)
<jrib> Bromics: pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Bromics> jrib, im already doing that
<NBrepresent> so can i install the query browser anyway, and ignore its dependency on mysql ?
<dan__> How do I get the mp3 support for Amarok?
<Asterix_> How do I get the top and bottom taskbars to change colors along with my Emerald themes?  Is this done by a different program or is Emerald not working right?
<soundray> Drasmer_: if you're crafty, you can connect an external one ;)
<ricmik> Hello! Is it possible to authorize nm-applet to use a network key from the keyring without asking for my password at every boot?
<tgm4883> ricmik, feisty?
<Drasmer_> soundray, i don't understand what's wrong.. i have another laptop getting thousands of kbps right next to me.
<ricmik> tgm4883: yup
<Drasmer_> like, sitting right next to this one
<rocketronnie> Bromics: check if you have the openssh-server: sudo dpkg -l | grep ssh
<tgm4883> ricmik, you need libpam-keyring
<Bromics> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18469/
<tgm4883> ricmik, and it only works if your login password is the same as your keyring password
<rocketronnie> Bromics: it should be in that list
<NBrepresent> is there any way to force a download of a package, ignoring its dependancies? my problem is that i want to download the mysql query browser gui, but it says i have to install mysql.... i already have mysql installed, but not through the package manager (i installed xampp for linux)
<soundray> Drasmer_: some drivers are just poor, causing low rates. I have that with an rt61 driver. Compiling the CVS version helped a bit.
<ricmik> tgm4883: ah! thanks :) I'll check it out
<tgm4883> ricmik, and there is a little setup involved, but ill need to search the forums for it
<dan__> how do i get mp3 support for amarok?
<darkhack> Hey all
<ricmik> oh
<jrib> Bromics: *now* you have ssh
<soundray> Drasmer_: I'm logging off now. Hope you can fix it.
<Sergo> hello, can i update 6.04 to latest ubuntu version?
<Sergo> 6.06
<Bromics> rocketronnie, yea its it that list.
<jrib> !upgrade > Sergo (see the private message from ubotu)
<tgm4883> sergo, you have to go through edgy to do that
<myr> breezy!
<soundray> Sergo: only via 6.10. Consider a fresh install, it's easier.
<pike_> Sergo: answer is yes
<Drasmer_> anyone able to help me, or direct me where i should go to update my drivers? possibly?
<Bromics> jrib, i already installed that before i asked why it isn't working.
<Drasmer_> soundray, btw, that command line didn't work
<jrib> Bromics: pastebin output of:  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<coolgeek_> guys ive added the cpu monitor to my top bar, and excuse me if im just being nieve as im a windows user... but my cpu sits on 46% then for no reason with nothing running it jupms to 100% then back down to 46%
<Drasmer_> impeccable timing
<coolgeek_> but it never seems to change from 100% or 46 %
<Michael> My question has to do with uninustalling Ubuntu, how can I get my system to boot under Windows again.  It's more of a GRUB error, error 15 I think.
<pike_> coolgeek_: well that ain't good :)
<coolgeek_> pike_: i know!
<Drasmer_> anyone able to help me, or direct me where i should go to update my drivers? possibly?
<rocketronnie> Bromics: ls /etc/init.d | grep ssh
<pike_> coolgeek_: run top command in a terminal
<tgm4883> drasmer_ what drivers
<coolgeek_> pike_: im a microsoft engineer...
<coolgeek_> pike_: but new to linux
<coolgeek_> pike_: theres something wrong...
<rocketronnie> Bromics: does it return ssh?
<coolgeek_> ok so the top command
<Bromics> jrib, its a line >>>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<Bromics> rocketronnie, yup
<xipietotec> I'm having difficulty getting my new Ubiquiti SRC (Atheros 5213 chipset) to work in feisty. The Dlink I'm on right now is working just fine....but it doesn't have 300mW tx =(
<darkhack> Hey allHas anyone updated to kernel yet?
<jrib> Bromics: because the server is already started, I just wanted to verify you didn't get "command not found"
<Bromics> jrib, the 1st try it return that.
<coolgeek_> pike_: Ah it looks like it might be bionic thats causing the issue
<rocketronnie> Bromics: you're definitely using sudo when you run sshd?
<pike_> coolgeek_: give nice breakdown of cpu
<jrib> Bromics: you're server is on, now try:  ssh localhost
<Drasmer_> tgm4883, broadcom 9 series wireless card
<coolgeek_> pike_: the thing is im sure it was happening before i installed bionic
<joelthejedi> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a computer with a nvidia raid, how to i get linux to recognise it, like what is linux's version of pressing F6 during windows install
<coolgeek_> let me uninstall to see
<Bromics> rocketronnie, yes
<tgm4883> joelthejedi, i think you need to use the alternate cd
<joelthejedi> huh?
<Drasmer_> tgm4883, broadcom 4311
<rocketronnie> Bromics: ps aux | grep ssh
<Bromics> jrib, i still cant ssh to it.
<jrib> Bromics: did 'ssh localhost' work?
<xipietotec> It'll allow me to set AP, Essid, key, etc. but then it jumps around all over the place as far as signal band goes, and doesn't connect to anything using dhclient (this is annoying me now, since even though I turned Avahi off, when it doesn't connect using dhclient, avahi starts itself anyways!)
<tgm4883> joelthejedi, are you trying to install from a live cd or the alternate install cd?
<rocketronnie> Bromics: should so sshd running
<joelthejedi> i was using live
<chuck_tx> How does Ubuntu handle new hardware?  Do you have to run the hardware detector again or will it check on boot up?
<ricmik> tgm4883: I found out that I needed to add @include common-pamkeyring in /etc/pam.d/gdm :)
<joelthejedi> should i use alternate
<Bromics> jrib, no it didn't.
<tgm4883> drasmer_, not sure about broadcom
<tgm4883> ricmik, did you test it?
<jrib> Bromics: want to tell me what did happen?
<xipietotec> chuck_tx, depends on the hardware, alot of hardware is auto-detected without the need to boot
<joelthejedi> will it give me an opportunity to add new device drivers
<xipietotec> in fact, most hardware is
<ricmik> tgm4883: no I'll just have to reboot
<joelthejedi> for my nvidia raid
<tgm4883> ricmik, i think theres more to add
<mattwob> Hi! Stupid question coming up.. In Network Manager in the notifications area, I added a VPN connection, and now I want to connect to my VPN, so I click network manager, VPN Connections, and i can't choose my VPN because its greyed out!!! Any ideas?
<chuck_tx> thanks
<tgm4883> ricmik, let me check something
<ricmik> tgm4883: ok :)
<Bromics> jrib, i ssh to my ip through my windows with putty. it returned connection failed.
<Drasmer_> anyone able to help me, or direct me where i should go to update my drivers? possibly? broadcom 4311
<HelpMeABit> hello, I've done something so dumb I can't believe that myself.
<jrib> Bromics: "ssh localhost" on your ubuntu machine
<Bromics> rocketronnie, my ssh is running but im not sure why it isn't running
<HelpMeABit> I deleted the bar of started, but minimised applications
<darkhack> opensuse and ubuntu has update to alot of hardware capability
<HelpMeABit> and I don't mean the opened windows, but the...
<Bromics> jrib, i already tried both ssh myIP and ssh localhost
<HelpMeABit> that tray
<mjc> HelpMeABit: right click on the panel and add it again
<jrib> Bromics: but you haven't told me the output when you "ssh localhost" on your ubuntu machine
<mattwob> HeleMeAAbit - its called the notifications area I think
<HelpMeABit> jc, I can't find how it is called
<tgm4883> ricmik, did you get my pm
<HelpMeABit> jc, I tried...
<jrib> Bromics: I'm guessing your router is not letting you ssh
<ricmik> tgm4883: yeah.. I'll try that :D
<HelpMeABit> oh! yeah
<Bromics> jrib, it works on my local machine for ubuntu but not for my windows putty
<HelpMeABit> mattwob - thank you very much
<tgm4883> ricmik,im pretty sure that works, its what i added to mine
<mattwob> No worries :) Now someone, help me!!
<jrib> Bromics: it's a router issue then
<ricmik> tgm4883: nice! thanks :)
<tgm4883> ricmik, np
<Electricity> Hello, how would I cd to var/www? cd ~/var/www/ ?
<Bromics> hmm ok i'll check router then. brb
<alex__> does anyone know why totem and xine would freeze when i try and play video (mpeg, avi, etc) it get no error ouput
<rocketronnie> Bromics: are the the client and server machines on the same local network, or are you accessing your Ubuntu machine remotely?
<tgm4883> alex__, are you starting totem through the terminal?
<alex__> i've tried both
<alex__> freezes both ways
<alex__> i get no error output
<tgm4883> alex__, and you get nothing output from the terminal, odd
<alex__> when i force quit totem, it just says Killed
<gxmzack_> anyone here gotten a sony laptop webcame working, please PM me
<Bromics> rocketronnie, its on the same local network. different machine.
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound?
<alex__> it worked last night, and i go to play a video today and i get nothing
<Bromics> jrib, which issue would it be with my router?
<Markieman234> I've run into a bit of a roadblock with configuring my Hauppauge WinTV Nova T USB2 external card with kubuntu Feisty 7.04. Can anyone help?
<NaStYdoG> Hi
<alex__> i haven't changed anything, just ran the updates
<jrib> Bromics: maybe it has a firewall?
<tgm4883> markieman234, did you load cx88_dvb
<mattwob> Hi! Stupid question coming up.. In Network Manager in the notifications area, I added a VPN connection, and now I want to connect to my VPN, so I click network manager, VPN Connections, and i can't choose my VPN because its greyed out!!! Any ideas?
<Bromics> jrib, no i never had firewalls on through a router.
<kahrytan> Markieman234: did you check ivtvdriver.org first?
<Markieman234> yep, the drivers and firmware are all loaded correctly
<Electricity> Does anyone use mIRC here?
<Markieman234> it just timeouts when I do a chennel scan
<Markieman234> **cannel
<jrib> Bromics: if you're just typing the ip that ends up at the router then you need to forward port 22 to the ubuntu box
<mattwob> Are people ignoring me because my question is so dumb :(
<Markieman234> see here:
<Markieman234> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18465/
<Electricity> Please highlight me if you can help me with an mIRC script using WINE on Linux/
<gxmzack_> Electricity, why use mirc
<gxmzack_> use xchat...
<kahrytan> Markieman234: did you ask the folks in #ubuntu-mythtv?
<Electricity> No
<yeti> does ubuntu use special patches to the vanilla 2.6.20 kernel? if so, where can i find a broken-out dir of those patches?
<joeamined> :-D
<Electricity> mIRC is for scripting.
<ryanakca> Why can't I record sound in Feisty? I have ALSA set, microphone connected & on, input volume up in kmix... I can play sound just fine.
<Electricity> Wait
<Bromics> jrib, no im sshing into my WAN IP
<Electricity> Is it possible to move the folder where my localhost files are?
<tgm4883> kahrytan, markieman234, is he using mythtv?
<gxmzack_> idk
<Drasmer__> anyone able to help me, or direct me where i should go to update my drivers? possibly? broadcom 4311
<Electricity> Is it possible to move the folder where my localhost files are?
<kahrytan> tgm4883: I figure they got more experience in working with tv tuners.
<Markieman234> this is dvb-utils
<ryanakca> Why can't I record sound in Feisty? I have ALSA set, microphone connected & on, input volume up in kmix... I can play sound just fine. lspci shows this as my sound card: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<rocketronnie> ryankca: is 'Analog Mix' turned up in Alsamixer in Capture view?
<Markieman234> mythtv spits out similar errors though
<mattwob> Anyone else get VPN working in festy? Do I need to do anything to enable VPN?
<Markieman234> and kaffeine tunes but dosn't pick up any channels
<tgm4883> kahrytan, true
<ryanakca> rocketronnie: Alsamixer?
<ryanakca> rocketronnie: I have KMix open
<openforlife> Drasmer_, tried ndiswrapper? lets you use windows drivers
<Drasmer__> I need help removing drivers, I'm not familiar with terminal commands, and in order to follow a tutorial (very vague) i need to remove drivers, and add things to blacklists. need help
<Electricity> Is it possible to move the folder where my localhost files are?
<ryanakca> rocketronnie: I can get you a screenshot if you wish
<pike_> !blacklist | Drasmer__
<ubotu> Drasmer__: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<rocketronnie> ryanakca: is there an Analog Mix slider?
<jrib> Bromics: I don't know then
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound?
<Markieman234> any thoughts guys? it would come much appreciated :)
<VSpike> kmix
<Electricity> Is it possible to move the folder where my localhost files are?
<Bromics> jrib, ok thanks for trying :)
<Electricity> !localhost > Electricity
<rocketronnie> Bromics: are you sure you have the right IP. Running ifconfig on the Ubuntu box will give you local IP
<mattwob> Last attempt:  In Network Manager in the notifications area, I added a VPN connection, and now I want to connect to my VPN, so I click network manager, VPN Connections, and i can't choose my VPN because its greyed out!!! Any ideas?
<Markieman234> FMI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2567333#post2567333
<Drasmer__> pike, i still need help adding that line. Remember i'm really new to this... is there a txt file there somewhere? or do i have to run that command with terminal in that directory? or what
<Drasmer__> it's very vague.
<BlackAnthrax> i have a .bin disk image, how do i mount it, or convert it to an iso?
<jrib> BlackAnthrax: bchunk
<jo1> hello
<BlackAnthrax> jrib: what is that?
<ryanakca> rocketronnie: would that be 'PCM' ? I managed to hear a whisper playback when I'm screaming into the mic, with the mic right next to my mouth.
<Electricity> Is it possible to move the folder where my localhost files are?
<LjL> BlackAnthrax: a program that converts it to an iso...
<LjL> !info bchunk > BlackAnthrax
<troeee_> salut les gens
<tarelerulz> is there lib you can get to play mp3 for you media players ?
<wceoscar> Ok, i Installed Beagle, the only problem is that im not sure where its locates, not on Aplications, where else could it be???????????????????
<tgm4883> markieman234, head on over to #ubuntu-mythtv and ask there
<ryanakca> hey troeee_
<Electricity> LjL: Is it possible to change where my localhost files are loaded?
<Markieman234> chhers, thanks :)
<LjL> Electricity: what are your localhost files?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use recordmydesktop w/ sound?
<alex__> what codecs do i need to play and mpeg in totem?
<LjL> !mp3 > tarelerulz    (tarelerulz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drasmer__> pike, i still need help adding that line. Remember i'm really new to this... is there a txt file there somewhere? or do i have to run that command with terminal in that directory? or what
<LjL> !codecs > alex__    (alex__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Electricity> For LAMP, /var/www/, can I change that foler?
<Electricity> folder*
<jrib> wceoscar: places > search
<LjL> Electricity: in the .conf file of apache (somewhere in /etc/apache2), i'd assume
<Bromics> rocketronnie, could u try ssh to my ip and see if u can connect?
<Electricity> Kay thanks
<kahrytan> tgm4883: is there such thing as device address for alsa?
<jo1> I am just installed edgy and "Lithuanian US keuboard with lithuanian letters" do not work, it works as regular us keyboard layout, please help me
<ryanakca> troeee_: tu veux probablement le canal #ubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et des conversations en franais.
<Ix0s> kahrytan: By any chance is it for teamspeak?
<isti> hyy
<kahrytan> ix0s: what?
<mattwob> Last attempt:  In Network Manager in the notifications area, I added a VPN connection, and now I want to connect to my VPN, so I click network manager, VPN Connections, and i can't choose my VPN because its greyed out!!! Any ideas?
<Ix0s> kahrytan: Just wondering if you need the ALSA device drive for teamspeak, gonna say use alsa-oss
<isti> could someone show me some very good games on ubuntu ? PLS
<Electricity> LjL, apache2.conf?
<kahrytan> ix0s: Im trying to figure out how to get ALSA to work with recordmydesktop?
<LjL> Electricity: yes...
<Electricity> LjL, I did not find it in there.
<Bromics> rocketronnie, I think i figure it out. Somehow i can only connect via my router IP but not WAN IP.
<tgm4883> kahrytan, i believe so
<kahrytan> tgm4883: How do I find it?
<clever[rev] > i cant get this peice of bash script to work right
<clever[rev] > if [ `lspci|grep 02:03.0 -q` ] ; then
<clever[rev] > its allways running the else section
<clever[rev] > even when that grep finds nothing
<LjL> Electricity: grep -R "var/www" /etc/apache2/
<rocketronnie> Bromics: can you seen an IP running the following command: ifconfig
<tgm4883> kahrytan, that im not sure about, i had to play around with it so my laptop would play mp3s out of my car stereo (usb connection)
<ExIG> can anyone point me to a guide for installing low latency kernel on feisty?
<xtknight> ExIG, sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<kahrytan> tgm4883: Darn.
<xtknight> that's all
<ExIG> k thanks
<isti> could someone show me some good games or games sites on ubuntu ? PLS
<ryanakca> rocketronnie: hmm... looks like I'm not the only one with troubles with my sound card. http://www.mail-archive.com/alsa-user@lists.sourceforge.net/msg16894.html
<demonspork> How do I increase my screen resolution to a higher resolution than the resolution switcher offers?
<Bromics> rocketronnie, yea i can. can u ssh to my box? cos if u cant its something to do with my configs. cos i could only ssh to ubuntu through the DNS
<tgm4883> kahrytan, sorry i couldn't be more help
<LjL> !games > isti    (isti, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Electricity> LjL, what do I do with what it said?
<isti> thhy
<isti> thx
<isti> !games
<LjL> Electricity: it tells you which files in /etc/apache2 contain the string "/var/www", so it should be quite obvious what to change, now
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Electricity> LjL
<LjL> isti, you know, private messages, you get a new window with them.
<dan__> What is GStream error?
<shirish> guys I have already installed the w32codecs but still mplayer doesn't lemme play .rm file
<rrreptile> trying to update from java 1.4.2 to 1.5.  keep getting  failed dependencies errors - glibc
<LjL> shirish: then get realplayer
<rrreptile> how do i install glibc?
<isti> oh sorry i am new here
<Electricity> Ok, I see it, to change to .wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC would I use ~/.wine?
<LjL> rrreptile: glibc is installed. how are you trying to install java?
<shirish> LjL: there is no other way?
<mjc> anyone have anything neat to check out in feisty, for servers?
<jrib> rrreptile: install libc6-dev with your favorite package manager
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to setup recordmydesktop w/ ALSA?
<LjL> mjc: yes, there is the Festival of Generic Questions just upcoming
<joseph__> hello can some one please help me set up a gigabit network adapter?
<LjL> !pm | rrreptile
<ubotu> rrreptile: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mc44> LjL: why?
<LjL> rrreptile, for what reason are you installing Java from an RPM, precisely...?
<LjL> mc44: why what?
<mc44> LjL: exactly
<dan__> When I try to tag a file in Rhythm Box it gives me a GStream error. what is that?
<tgm4883> kahrytan, try "aplay -l" from terminal, it may help you
<rrreptile> lil - trying to install aptana ide-
<joseph__> anyone know how to setup a gigabit network adapter or how to add the drivers?
<Electricity> LjL, I do sudo chmod 755 FILE, right?
<freez> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<freez> i love you people
<LjL> rrreptile: uhm, ok, yet why can't you just use the official packages from the Ubuntu repositories?
<xtknight> freez, the people love you too...i think
<tgm4883> joseph__, what card, what ubuntu?
<freez> feisty rocks
<xtknight> they love questions better though ;)
<LjL> freez: i don't love random spam, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<freez> finely got sound and my network adpater is detected by the system
<freez> i just want to say that i love you all
<kahrytan> tgm4883: interesting but making it work with recordmydesktop is confusing.
<freez> nice day
<joseph__> tgm4883 the card is a gigabit sy-via-ga and the it ubuntu 7.04
<freez> and keep up the good work
<Doctordoog> how would I go about using the partitioner the ubuntu setup has, so that I could resize my partitions to make way for a new one without damaging my files?
<rrreptile> lil - have a link to the official repositories?
<tgm4883> joseph__, can you pastebin a lspci output?
<xtknight> Doctordoog, "sudo apt-get install gparted && gksu gparted"
<shirish> Hi all, I have installed ntfs-3g, how do I give permissions to write to an NTFS partition?
<mjc> LjL: festival of generic questions? heh
<kahrytan> tgm4883: The preferences are looking for ALSA sound devices and starts with hw:
<xtknight> shirish, umask=0022 on the fstab line
<tgm4883> kahrytan
<Electricity> HELP
<LjL> Electricity: in order to do what?
<STORDY> < Un SaLuTo a TuTto #ubuntu >
<shirish> xtknight: hey, btw I want the permissions for this session only, not all the time
<xtknight> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrib> xtknight: that wouldn't give write though?
<joseph__> tgm4883 I am not sure how to do that
<xtknight> jrib, ah well it would depending on uid=
<Electricity> LjL, I go to edit it in those files it gave me, but it says I do not have the permission
<tgm4883> kahrytan, i vaguely remember that, you have to do something like hw:1:1 and play around until it works, its what i did with my car
<joseph__> tgm4883 what is the cammand lie?
<Doctordoog> xtknight: okay, so when I do that and I have to unmount my partition (it's all one partition, wether this is a good philosophy or not, I want to resize it) that won't affect my computer's functionality?
<xtknight> jrib, but you're right not for Users or Others
<jrib> xtknight: true, didn't notice that first 0
<joseph__> tgm4883 what is the command line
<LjL> Electricity: well the files need to be edited as root of course
<tgm4883> joseph__, have you used the terminal
<joseph__> yes
<xtknight> Doctordoog, unmounting does not write anything to the partition
<Electricity> LjL, I was trying to use gedit =\
<LjL> Electricity, i assume the site you're trying to set up is for your local network, and you're behind a firewall?
<tgm4883> joseph__, terminal == comandline
<xtknight> shirish, this session only?
<joseph__> tgm4883 yes what is the command line for the termina;
<LjL> Electricity: why not? "gksudo gedit <filename>" gives you a root gedit.
<xtknight> shirish, ah so just use the muont cmd in terminal
<tgm4883> for all intensive purposes anyway
<LjL> !sudo > Electricity    (Electricity, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> shirish, instead of permanently editing the Fstab
<foug> does anyone have a logitech MX 610?
<tgm4883> lspci
<Electricity> gRR HIGHLIGHTS.
<Doctordoog> alright, so I just unmount it and resize it and make my new partition, save and everything's okay?
<shirish> xtknight: so it would be mount /media/partition right?
<joseph__> tgm4883 I have the terminal up what do I do from here
<|chiz|> foug: have one of those
<tgm4883> joseph__, do "lspci" in the terminal, then post it on pastebin and give us a link
<xtknight> shirish, here this will give you all permissions temporarily, "sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/partition"
<xtknight>  i believe
<foug> |chiz|: have you gotten your side buttons working properly?
<xtknight> there wouldnt happen to be Monkeys Audio (APE) support in the repositories anywhere?
<joseph__> tgm4883 what is pastbin?
<|chiz|> foug: I don't use it becuase it 2.4ghz, I did see a tutorial on how to set those up in xorg.conf, what have you tried so far?
<Bromics> !pastebin joseph__
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Electricity> LjL, if I wanted to use /home/owner/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC how would I do it?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kahrytan> tgm4883: default is hw:0,0
<Electricity> Just ~/.wine/blah?
<dan__> What is a GStream error?
<joseph__> tgm4883 what is pastebin?
<agresor> how to make  my NTFS partition   writable ?
<agresor> I can just read
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<foug> |chiz|: I tried following a tutorial using !mouse but it didn't worked. Currently the two buttons mimic middle click and right click. It's like ubuntu doesn't see them as buttons of their own i think.
<joseph__> pastebin
<tgm4883> !pastebin joseph__
<|chiz|> foug: are you using the tutorial on ubuntuguide.org?
<web_knows> anyone around using amaroK on Ubuntu?
<mc44> Electricity: there are lots of irc programs in ubuntu, why use miRC?
<Slart> web_knows: I am
<joseph__> pastebin
<blue-frog> web_knows: sometimes
<tgm4883> joseph__ do !pastebin
<Slart> mc44: he's a script-god on mirc =)=
<joseph__> !pastebin
<Electricity> mc44, the Scripting
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joseph__> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<joseph__> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
<dan__> Can anyone help? :(
<joseph__> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)
<ab0oo> what's the command line cmd to reconfigure network interfaces, please?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to setup recordmydesktop w/ ALSA?
<joseph__> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #5 (rev 02)
<foug> |chiz|: the one where it tells you to mess with xorg.conf and imwheelrc? That's the one I tried. And when I searched the forums I didn't find anything either
<joseph__> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI #2 (rev 02)
<tgm4883> joseph__, STOP
<web_knows> Slart, works well within gnome environment?
<joseph__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<web_knows> blue-frog, same question to you :)
<Electricity> LjL, I changed them in the files, it's still using /var/www/...
<joseph__> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<joseph__> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<tgm4883> joseph__, STOP
<joseph__> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<joseph__> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)
<blue-frog> web_knows: works alright with me
<joseph__> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)
<joseph__> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-71-193-70-210.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by jrib
<tgm4883> joseph__, im not looking though that crap and your pissing everyone off
<jrib> !paste | joseph__
<web_knows> blue-frog, sounds great :) cool
<ubotu> joseph__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<web_knows> I gonna get rid of rythmbox ...
<|chiz|> foug:  you restarted X after you made you changes right?
<ab0oo> is there a dpkg-configure target I can run that lets me set up my network interfaces?
<foug> |chiz|: yes
<Slart> web_knows: sure.. it works allright.. haven't noticed any problems
<web_knows> Slart, did you install it compiling?
<web_knows> or pkg
<foug> |chiz|: and It made my scrolling mess up when I tried to edit it myself. I tried the buttons to "7" and did something else.
<pike_> oh how i hate feisty.. every machine ive installed it on "io support = 0 (default 16-bit)"
<jrib> !tr | asdas
<ubotu> asdas: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shirish> xtknight: this is my fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18476/
<Electricity> LjL, in the files, I changed it to ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC/ but it's still where it used to be
<xipietotec> is avahi-autoipd supposed to start if dhclient fails, and you've unchecked the box in network-manager?
<tgm4883> joseph__, put all that in pastebin and give us a link
<Slart> web_knows: I installed it from their repository.. directly from the amarok-people
<shirish> xtknight: I want to use D: or E: for this time around
<Slart> web_knows: I couldn't get the ubuntu one to work properly
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-71-193-70-210.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by jrib
<xtknight> shirish, C:=/dev/sda1, D:=/dev/sda5, E:=/dev/sda6  ??
<xtknight> guessing..
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<shirish> xtknight: right, absolutely
<omha> w00t, I'm maybe getting a new laptop tomorrow :D
<sb73542> hello, is anyone aware of progress being made in fixing some major kde guidance / kcontrol bugs in kubuntu 7.04?
<Electricity> jrib, if I pastebin my apache2 file, will you look at it and tell me why it's still using /var/www?
<xtknight> shirish, okay.  "sudo mkdir -p /media/D && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o umask=0000 /dev/sda5 /media/D"
<xtknight> for example
<omha> anyone experienced with medion and returning windows licenses?
<xtknight> i think
<rogue780|laptop> how do I change my default keyboard scheme?
<Ix0s> This channel will get a whole lot busier if dell decides to choose ubuntu to sell pre-installed :P
<jrib> Electricity: I can try I suppose, but just ask the channel so everyone can help
<LjL> Electricity: erm, your Apache isn't running as your own user, and "~" as /home/electricity is only valid for your *own* user (as long as it's called "electricity") - (jrib see)
<iyork> i'm not getting any sound on a thinkpad t23. i do get system beep, but no cd, wav, etc in gnome. where might i start looking to address this?
<LjL> Electricity: you want to type the *full* path.
<tim167> how do i find the process ID of Firefox ? (I tried 'pidof mozilla-firefox' and some variations...) thanks!
<Electricity> So /home/owner?
<web_knows> the point is that amarok is 100 times superior to rythmbox
<LjL> Electricity: yes. if you just start a Nautilus, it'll show you the filesystem is like that
<Slart> tim167: ps -A | grep -i firefox
<tgm4883> rogue780|laptop, system>preferences>keyboard
<tim167> Slart thanks!
<Otacon22> After upgrade to 7.04 alsa driver don't work yet, but esd and oss yes, why? how can i fix?
<mactimes> hello
<Slart> tim167: ps -A gives you all processes.. grep -i searches (-i means non case dependant search)
<Electricity> 	<Directory /home/owner/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC/> <-- I got that, still no change
<tim167> Slart, very handy indeed :)
<LjL> jrib: what i said, since he told you he was about to pastebin stuff to you... but since i know that what he's trying to do is point Apache to his mIRC folder, i think i can tell in advance that ~/.wine/blah/mIRC won't do it :)
<Slart> tim167: if you just want to kill it you can use "sudo pkill firefox" or get an app called xkill that lets you click on the window of the app you want to kill
<jrib> LjL: ah ok
<LjL> Electricity: you need to escape space. either put that inside quotes, or put a \ before the space
<erov> if i just change my rep's to Edgy (instead of Dapper) and apply upgrades with Synaptic will this upgrade me to edgy (im not using the gnome desktop.. custom fluxbox compile)
<walkintome> whats the best search/indexer for ubuntu feisty?
<Electricity> LjL, what do I do with it?
<mactimes> I'm trying to compile a C application which uses gtk and glade.  But when I compile, gcc can't find libraries gtk/gtk.h and glade/glade.h .  I guess they're not on the path for libraries.  How can I fix it?
<tim167> Slart even better, how did you guess I had to kill firefox ? ;)
<Slart> walkintome: beagle is popular.. don't know if it's the best
<kahrytan> Ubuntu Sucks for SOund recording
<Electricity> So blah.../Program\ Files/blah... LjL?
<Slart> tim167: wild stab in the dark =)
<LjL> Electricity, either <Directory "/home/owner/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC/">   or <Directory /home/owner/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/mIRC/>
<jrib> mactimes: what are you compiling?
<foug> |chiz|: any ideas? I didn't really understand much of what imwheel was talking about
<shirish> xtknight: while this is what shows up in nautilus, I want the B02 partition
<jedix> can someone tell me why there's no include/linux/config.h in linux-headers or linux-source for 2.6.20-15?
<shirish> xtknight: http://img119.imageshack.us/my.php?image=filebrowservw2.png
<mactimes> jrib, I'm developing a forensics tool or unix-based systems
<Electricity> LjL, It's STILL pointing to /var/www/...and i need it to point to my mIRC dir..
<tim167> Slart, it crashed on a java applet playing a video...so i had to do it, i had no choice ;)
<jrib> mactimes: you need the -dev package to get the headers
<jrib> !compiling > mactimes (see the private message from ubotu)
<iyork> are there sound issues (IE lack of sound) with 7.04?
<Slart> tim167: mm.. flash and java works on linux.. but it's got some way to go when it comes to stability
<mactimes> jrib, I have them and can even find them manually, but gcc doesn't
<shirish> guys is there a graphical to give write permissions to ntfs parttions?
<Electricity> LjL, I did that and it's still pointing to /var/www/
<Slart> tim167: perhaps java will improve when sun releases the sources
<jrib> mactimes: how are you executing gcc?
<|chiz|> foug: it say there that: "If you want the wheel scroll button to scroll in firefox rather than the side buttons make "ZAxisMapping" "6 7" and "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5"."
<walkintome> does anyone know how to install the nvidia driver for a geforce 7800gtx without using the restircted drivers manmager? (its not working)
<Fox_Mind> hello every body
<xtknight> shirish, hey i have to go for a few...
<LjL> Electricity, when i do the "grep" thing on my /etc/apache directory, it gives me *four* occurrences. did you change all four?
<xtknight> i'll be back in maybe 20 minutes
<mactimes> jrib, gcc -o output source.c // but the gtk/gtk.h and glade/glade.h are included in the source code
<shirish> xtknight: ok sure
<tim167> Slart, oh i thought they did already ?
<Slart> shirish: I would try right-clicking on the mountpoint in nautilus.. but I'm not sure.. just something to try
<foug> |chiz|: no my scrolling works fine in firefox. I need to configure my side buttons so I can use them as key bindings in a game.
<mactimes> jrib, as per documentation from gtk and glade
<damageDOne> can anyone tell me how to make spanish characters in ubuntu
<foug> |chiz|: i just need to make ubuntu recognize them as other buttons, and not mirror other buttons
<shirish> Slart: I know that, but tht just mounts the partition I guess
<Electricity> LjL, I believe so
<Slart> tim167: oh? I have no idea.. I just knew it was coming...  I thought we'd instantly see some new java projects popping up..
<LjL> Electricity: then  sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart 
<mactimes> jrib, they should be in the standard lib paths
<Electricity> Ohes
<LjL> Electricity: (or apache restart, if that's what you have installed)
<Slart> shirish: I meant, right click and properties
<mactimes> jrib, but I don't know how to change it.
<jrib> mactimes: search for a gtk helloworld, you need to do stuff like   gcc -o `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk-2.0` foo.c
<jrib> mactimes: http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/x111.html
<Slart> shirish: there are some permission-stuff in there from whatI recall
<Electricity> LjL, apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<rogue780|laptop> tgm4883, I don't have a normal graphical interface...is there a way to do it throught the command line?
<mactimes> jrib, I'll try
<shirish> Slart: right, all the permissions are given only to root
<JJ2> sorry about all that
<LjL> Electricity: probably means your /etc/hosts isn't too good. shouldn't be a real issue.
<damageDOne> can anyone tell me how to make spanish characters in ubuntu?
<jrib> mactimes: there was a mistake in the command I said btw
<BraddX> I, I'm wondering, is it easy to get Compiz running on fiesty?
<tim167> Slart, not sure either, just guesses based on rumors ...
<LjL> damageDOne: System / Preferences / Keyboard layout or whatever it's called?
<Electricity> LjL, dang thing STILL is pointing to /var/www
<Slart> shirish: ah.. then you either have to a) run nautilus as root and change the permissions... or b) do is using the command line and sudo
<mactimes> jrib, isn't there a way to put those headers in the standard search path?
<Electricity> LjL, here is my /etc/apache2/default: http://www.kxuk.net/paste/view.php?id=11
<JJ2>  I was wondering if anyone could offer me any insight as to setting up a wintv usb tv tuner card with ubuntu...
<Slart> shirish: running nautilus as root can be done by typing "sudo nautilus" at a command prompt
<JJ2> when I scantv I get vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi0]  open /dev/vbi0: Invalid argument
<mactimes> jrib, so that I can use them directry from the source code?
<BraddX> does anyone know how hard it is to get compiz running on Fiesty?
<cal> Hi guys a minor issue, I have a seperate partition mounted (which I want mounted) but I don't want it to appear on my desktop, how can I stop it?
<damageDOne> LjL: I don't see anything obvious there that shows spanish characters
<BraddX> or if it's difficult at all?
<nevermore> BraddX: doesn't Feisty coem with Compiz
<nevermore> "Desktop effects"
<cal> BraddX: Mostly you just click enable
<iyork> damageDOne remove the sym link in ~/Desktop
<BraddX> lol, ok, sorry.
<kahrytan> Why isn't Sound Recorder recording from Mic?
<iyork> erm oops
<iyork> that was for cal
<damageDOne> iyork: what does that do?
<LjL> damageDOne: it doesn't *show* spanish characters, but you can select a spanish keyboard layout there. and/or tell it that you want US layout (or whatever you have) and spanish layout to be switchable.
<jedix> so..
<Slart> kahrytan: I think it, by default, records from pcm too.. you can change it in the volume manager thingy
<damageDOne> iyork: Ah
<cal> BraddX: Sometimes its more difficult, which graphics card do you have?
<kahrytan> slart: I did.
<jedix> anyone know where include/linux/config.h went?
<shirish> Slart: negative, doing sudo or gksudo nautilus, doesn't show the ntfs partitions
<Electricity> LjL, do you want my default and 000-default?
<cal> Thanks iyork
<LjL> damageDOne: or try setting the international US layout, which should have some accents when you press AltGr+keys.
<cal> how do I do that? lol
<LjL> Electricity: no they're symlinks
<jrib> mactimes: usually, you create a Makefile and then just call "make"
<tgm4883> rogue780|laptop, its sudo dpkg-reconfigure-*package* but im not sure what package it would be
<rogue780|laptop> does anyone know how to change the default keyboard scheme with the command line
<ubuntu> hi there, im using the fiesty live cd and have this problem ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2520212 )  others have had this issue when installing java on the livecd,  anyone know how to get java working?
<BraddX> cal, no graphics card... running on oldschool AMD
<kahrytan> Why isn't Sound Recorder recording from Mic?
<rogue780|laptop> tgm, I'll look into that
<Electricity> LjL, they are what you gave me using quotes, and still pointing to /var/www, please check here: http://www.kxuk.net/paste/view.php?id=11
<BraddX> HP pavilion :/
<shirish> anybody here running fishshell ?
<nevermore> how does one install java in feisty?
<mc44> rogue780|laptop: xmodmap
<BlackAnthrax> long story short, i had deluge (bitorrent) running, my system locked up (trying a new game), i cntrol-alt-backspaced, and now deluge won't start. i have tried uninstalling it, restarting, installing, etc, but now i get this messaged when trying to start from terminal. deluge_core; using libtorrent 0.11.0.0. Compiled with NDEBUG value: 1
<cal> BraddX: Generally compiz won't run without a graphics card.
<BlackAnthrax> Applying preferences
<BlackAnthrax> Raising error:
<BlackAnthrax> deluge_core; using libtorrent 0.11.0.0. Compiled with NDEBUG value: 1
<BlackAnthrax> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::filesystem::filesystem_error' what():  boost::filesystem::default_name_check: default name check already set
<ubuntu> nevermore: i am having some problems installing java myself.
<BlackAnthrax> Aborted (core dumped)
<Slart> shirish: hmm.. it doesn't? odd.. well. it's the command line then =/
<mactimes> jrib, I'm coming from Win32 development, I'm not very used to makefiles
<shirish> Slart: how please guide
<LjL> Electricity, i just tried and it works for me (not with that specific directory though, of course). are you sure it isn't just a matter of, say, telling your web browser to refresh the page?
<xtknight> shirish, okay so what is B02?  D:?  aka /dev/sda5?  and you cant write there now?
<nevermore> will the Ubuntu:Guide work?
<shirish> Slart: this is my listing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18476/
<Slart> shirish: I'm not sure.. ask the channel.. perhaps someone else knows
<kahrytan> Why isn't Sound Recorder recording from Mic?
<Electricity> LjL, thanks. Now, Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost. <--- WTH?
<cal> iyork: How do I remove that symlink?
<shirish> Slart: I have 2 hdd
<BraddX> Ok, well, I have an iBook, I'm using right now, I want to put fiesty but I hear you can't partition the OS X disk at all
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2520212
<ubuntu> thats the problem i am having
<BraddX> do you know if that's true?
<damageDOne> LjL: I know what Alt is but what is Gr?
<whta> anyone know of a file that controls resolution for the login screen? it's not xorg.conf.
<BraddX> here*
<joseph> someone help with my crashing problem? everytime I use newsgroups my mp crashes
<LjL> Electricity: it probably didn't start when you restarted apache. there were other errors (aside from the "fully qualified" one), i guess.
<LjL> damageDOne: right Alt
<joseph> antone?
<Gerro> anyone else having trouble burning CDs with xubuntu fiesty? I'm using xfburn
<mjc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu704Features doesn't exist anymore :(
<jrib> mactimes: there are a lot of good guides out there, you can create a simple one very quickly.  I'm pretty sure IDE's like ajunta take care of this stuff for you (but I don't actually know)
<Electricity> AHA! LjL, I found the lastest problem!
<Electricity> LjL: httpd (no pid file) not running
<JJ2> anyone have experience with usbvision or wintv cards?
<mjc> wintv cards based on bt8x8 seem to work fine
<LjL> Electricity: err, that just says that it wasn't loaded when you "restart"ed. it means nothing, as we *know* that it wasn't loaded.
<Gerro> anyone have experience with uvcvideo usb 2.0 webcams?
<xtknight> Gerro, hey again
<Electricity> LjL, that went like over my head. How do I get it started?
<xtknight> Gerro, still no luck im guessing?
<mactimes> jrib, I already tried Anjuta.  Get same thing
<joseph> can some one please help me update my system with all recent drivers?
<Gerro> xtknight: except for that lead about using luvcview none
<LjL> Electricity, just give me the WHOLE output that comes when you type "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart"
<damageDOne> LjL: so once I've enabled the international keyboard I should be able to type the rhs Alt key plus say "a" and it should give me a with an accent?
<jrib> mactimes: k, then I recommend just setting up a Makefile so you don't have to type out the long line all the time
<foxiness> !sa
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<LjL> damageDOne: not necessarily, there's not all of them. like, i seem to recall there is  but there isn't . just try, i'm not using a US keyboard.
<bianconeri> hello, how does one change the color of the workspace selector in ubuntu?
<Gerro> xtknight: but trying to burn install cd for ubuntu server and xfburn not working
<xtknight> Gerro, hrmnm
<xtknight> xfburn=?
<xtknight> could just use k3b or gnome baker?
<Electricity> LjL, http://www.kxuk.net/paste/view.php?id=12
<Electricity> WAIT
<Electricity> IT WORKS OMG :O
<damageDOne> LjL: Oh? Do you know where I might be better off looking. I tried google but I get a lot of pages in Spanish and I'm only just learning
<mactimes> jrib, Man, that is what I mean, I can't make it compile, then creating a makefile won't help either
<Gerro> xtknight: the cd burning app for xubuntu
<LjL> Electricity: course it does.
<xtknight> Gerro, ahh
<Gerro> xtknight: it is stuck at beginning
<jrib> mactimes: you tried the line in the tutorial I sent you?
<Electricity> Lol LjL, you;re funny (And totally awesome)
<Electricity> Oh my gosd
<Electricity> I need a <br> :O
<lobosque> is windows able to read/write a ubuntu partition?
<whta> what file controls login screen resolution?
<jrib> !ext3 > lobosque (see the private message from ubotu)
<JJ2> so no word on the wintv usb eh
<LjL> damageDOne, there aren't a hundred choices. you either 1) use a spanish keyboard layout (and possibly switch back and forth)   2) you use the international US one, and hope the characters are there   3) you add a "Character selection", or whatever it's called, applet to your GNOME panel    4) you install some charmap, like "kcharselect" i have under KDE
<shirish> Slart: just found the answer to my problem, there is a beautiful tool called ntfs-config, just needed to install & refresh the panel
<damageDOne> LjL: That doesn't sound easy. I don't really understand what you're saying to do.
<Slart> shirish: ahh.. I've heard of that one.. haven't tried it though
<damageDOne> LjL: Sorry
<kahrytan> This is making me mad. Why isn't Sound Recorder recording from Mic?
<xtknight> shirish, eh so you got it?
<rrreptile> export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0/  .  How do i check that JAVA_HOME has actually changed?
<bianconeri> hello, how does one change the color of the workspace selector in ubuntu?
<xtknight> rrreptile, echo $JAVA_HOME
<jrib> rrreptile: echo $JAVA_HOME
<xtknight> jinx
<LjL> damageDOne: erm, dunno, what part don't you understand?
<shirish> xtknight: I got it, there is a beautiful not-so-well-known tool called ntfs-config that needs to be installed
<xtknight> bianconeri, probably via metacity or GTK themes.  it may be a generic "panel" color that needs changing.
<xtknight> shirish, cool
<rrreptile> i don't get anything back....
<xtknight> shirish, ntfs-config is frontend for setting permissions?
<rrreptile> what does that mean?
<xtknight> rrreptile, if that's what you typed you would get something back
<shirish> xtknight: right, its a front-end
<shirish> xtknight: its in the universe repos.
<damageDOne> LjL: Well I don't know how to switch back and forth. Would I have to go into the keyboard menu everytime I want to use one character?
<mc44> JJ2: whats your problem with it?
<xtknight> didnt even know ntfs-3g was in repos also
<bianconeri> xtknight I have all the colors just the way I want them on my desktop, just the selector is off, using GTK themes would probably change everything, no?
<Bradford> Hey, does anyone know if you can partician an OS X hdd? (ppc)
<xtknight> damageDOne, there's some unicode key combination which allows you type Spanish/etc characters but i can't remember it at present
<JJ2> scantv won't detect any channels, and exits with an error
<LjL> damageDOne: i don't really know the details since i'm on KDE rather than GNOME, but i'm quite positive there is some easy way to swich back and forth available from the preferences. in KDE, i can just press a hotkey to switch layouts.
<xtknight> bianconeri, yea it would .. i dont know how to change the workspace switcher in general
<shirish> guys what is the spelling of the browser epiphany ?
<xtknight> SCIM maybe?
<xtknight> shirish, epiphany-browser is the pkg
<damageDOne> xtknight: Okay but how do I access these unicode characters?
<LjL> !keyboard > damageDOne    (damageDOne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gerro> xtknight: guess I'll just ssh the iso image to other comp for burning
<xtknight> damageDOne, that's what i don't know
<JJ2> when I scantv I get vbi: open failed [/dev/vbi0]  open /dev/vbi0: Invalid argument
<xtknight> Gerro, ya guess so
<JJ2> xtknight, scim?
<xtknight> JJ2, SCIM is a unicode input thing (not tv stuff)
<thepumpkin1979_> Dell  will be preinstalling the newly released Ubuntu 7.04. These systems will be released in late May 2007.
<Gerro> xtknight: you use xubuntu right though? you try any burning with xfburn?
<LjL> xtknight, damageDOne: Shift+Ctrl+u, keep pressed, enter character code, if memory doesn't fail me. (can't try, only works in GNOME). but still you need to remember the code.s
<xtknight> Gerro, ubuntu here, exclusively k3b myself
<shirish> xtknight: thanx, there is one site, which I'm unable to browse so will be trying alternative browsers to see if its a browser blacklist or ISP blacklist issue or something from there side
<xtknight> arent spansh characters part of ASCII anyway?
<xtknight> 0-255
<Gerro> xtknight: yeah k3b was kool, I tried it before, love the md5 checking
<damageDOne> xtknight: I think so
<shirish> Gerro: wait till libburn & libisofs are there, then its gonna be a whole different ball-game :)
<Walter_Victor> hi!! How can I automatically start a interface or pppd "pon" whenever I plug my adsl modem on usb?
<damageDOne> LjL: so I should be able to type SHIFT + CTRL + a three digit combo on the numeric keypad and get a unicode character of some kind right?
<Gerro> shirish: umm are those dependencies I might be missing?
<xtknight> what's the update alternatives cmd for java
<xtknight> ya ctrl shift U works
<Bradford> DOES ANYONE know if you can partitian a drive that OS X runs on???
<madman91>  if one breaks their xorg.conf and has no backups.. what can one do to reset the xorg.conf settings?
<jrib> !multijava > xtknight (see the private message from ubotu)
<shirish> Gerro: its different from k3b, the library I'm saying about is for GnomebakerNG
<Bradford> OR where I might be able to find out?
<xtknight> thanks
<damageDOne> xtknight: Thanks
<damageDOne> LjL: thanks
<shirish> Gerro: the libraries are GPL'ed the front-ends would go on changing
<LjL> damageDOne: shift + ctrl + the letter U, followed by the code, again if i remember right.
<xtknight> ya it's correct
<aCiD2> Hi... got a question but I'm not sure how to really ask it. I had a working ethernet connection yesterday on Ubuntu, but now I can't  even ping anything
<xtknight> just need to know the coefs
<xtknight> codes
<aCiD2> Network applet shows a connection, but nothing works... dunno where to start looking for problems - any ideas?
<xtknight> aCiD2, hrmm is the interface up and running?
<kitche> madman91: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reconfigure X really
<xtknight> aCiD2, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<aCiD2> xtknight: I tried that
<aCiD2> Didn't change anything
<xtknight> aCiD2, so do you have an ip and all
<xtknight> ifconfig
<aCiD2> I can't see an ip there
<madman91> kitche: and reconfigure x really>>?
<mdke> I don't suppose anyone knows how to use ircII do they?
<xtknight> aCiD2, do you use DHCP
<aCiD2> xtknight: Yea
<xtknight> aCiD2, sudo dhclient eth0
<aCiD2> Ok
<kitche> madman91: only way unless you have a backup
<xtknight> see if your dhcp pool is full or something
<madman91> kitche: oh yeah.. i gotcha
<madman91> kitche: thanks
<shirish> http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/themes.php can anybody see this site?
<laban_> hi
<aCiD2> That's fixed it, thanks xtknight !
<aCiD2> Any idea why that didn't happen on boot?
<xtknight> aCiD2, router's dhcp pool was full at time of bootup?
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> try rebooting now
<Slart> shirish: works for me
<aCiD2> I'll leave it and look into it later, I got some work I need to do. Thanks for helping though! :)
<xtknight> !worksforme  lol ;)
<mdke> I guess that's a no?
<ferret_0567> Do I have to update the modules thingy with "depmod -a", when adding the "i8k" module to the /etc/modules file, like in this page?:  http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/00-README
<Slart> hehe
<kahrytan> Soeone please help me. Ubuntu won't record from mic
<mc44> mdke: /quit; irssi? :p
<xtknight> ferret_0567, doing "sudo depmod -a" never hurts anything
<Walter_Victor> hi!! How can I automatically start a interface or pppd "pon" whenever I plug my adsl modem on usb?
<shirish> Walter_Victor: the most simplest way would be to have a script, and put it on 'cron'
<ferret_0567> Err...it doesn't?
<shirish> Walter_Victor: although please don't ask me the howto for that
<Slart> kahrytan: are the volume bars in the volume manager up? is the little microphone crossed over? (it shouldn't be)
<mdke> mc44: it's not installed on the relevant server, unfortunately. What I'd like to be able to do is make it look like irssi :)
<xtknight> ferret_0567, no..it doesnt damage anything
<ferret_0567> I installed LIRC with a guide on the Ubuntu Community Docs, and that killed my modules configuration
<xtknight> ferret_0567, so just try it if in doubt..it just updates a list
<Slart> kahrytan: are you sure you connected the mic in the right connector
<laban_> hi, plse, help, Mozilla firefox keeps shuting down when i launch a new site
<xtknight> cut one, measure twice kinda thing
<kahrytan> Slart: Volume is up. check ALSAMIXER
<xtknight> onec*
<Heretic> hey all, i was wondering if i could get some help with feisty
<kahrytan> Slart: Yes.
<shirish> Walter_Victor: there is a cron howto however https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<zer> Ich baue mit pbuilder ein Paket, und setze hinter den pbuilder build-befehl den Zusatz --extrapackages libglib-2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libxml2-dev, trotzdem werden diese Pakete vor der Kompilierung nicht installiert
<xtknight> !de | zer
<ubotu> zer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Walter_Victor> cron??
<zer> xtknight: oh sorry
<javaJake> !ask | Heretic
<ubotu> Heretic: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Walter_Victor> i don't think that's the way
<Slart> kahrytan: on my pc I can select mic1 or mic2.. perhaps you have that same thing? in that case try changing it
<ferret_0567> i g2g read something real quick
<kahrytan> Slart: There is no mic 1 or mic 2. Just Microphone
<Heretic> alright, ubuntu boots fine, as in it loads all the modules and processes it should, but it doesnt bring up the login screen, just the busy cursor forever
<Slart> kahrytan: try upping the "playing" volume of the mic.. that way you should be able to hear yourself
<javaJake> Heretic, what's the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say?
<kahrytan> Slart: I already do that in ALSAMixer
<fabiim> how can i play wavepack format in ubuntu?
<Slart> kahrytan: you did check the recording volume... not the playing volume?
<xtknight> fabiim, is that the same as musepack or am i thinking of something else?
<Heretic> jake: one sec, i'll find out
<shirish> Walter_Victor: sorry I mis-understood I thought u wanted to do that as soon as the system starts
<javaJake> fabiim, you mean wavpack?
<xtknight> for wavpack: audacious-plugins-extra - Various extra plugins for audacious
<shirish> Watler_Victor: what u want is event-based action kinda thing
<fabiim> javaJake, yes , sorry
<xtknight> and audacious itself.
<xtknight> with audacious and plugins extra you can play WavPack
<kahrytan> Slart: Yes
<javaJake> fabiim, xtknight just mentioned something. Does that help?
<Slart> kahrytan: you change using TAB key in alsa mixer
<Gohalien> ksirc works on gnome ?
<Slart> kahrytan: ok.. what else.. microphone boost shouldn't be needed but you never know.. have you tried it?
<kahrytan> Slart: Arrow key. Works
<javaJake> fabiim, with Feisty, if you try to play a file in Movie Player (totem) it should tell you if you need to install something or other, and show you what to install.
<fabiim> i was more interested in playing those songs in amarok , but i guess that will be ok .
<LjL> Gohalien: any KDE package works on GNOME. it just means that a bunch of KDE libraries will get installed as well.
<fabiim> javaJake, ok i'll give it a try :) tks
<xtknight> not sure that they have a Gstreamer wavpack plugin
<Walter_Victor> shirish: that's right!
<xtknight> how do i get ID3 tag info to show in nautilus?
<Gohalien> thanks
<Walter_Victor> shirish: is it udev or dbus?
<Slart> kahrytan: arrow keys only change which bar you change (at least on my comp).. TAB changes the view column between Playback Capture and All
<kahrytan> Slart: ALSAMixer (bash)
<shirish> Walter_Victor: I have no idea m8, just started playing around with ubuntu few days back
<Slart> kahrytan: yes.. I'm running it as we speak.. check the top.. first line is the soundcard.. second is the chip.. third line selects which view..
<javaJake> xtknight, you should be able to right click a file, click Properties, then click the Audio tab
<shirish> can anybody tell me where http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/themes.php is situated ?
<Slart> kahrytan: third line should have a yellow Capture..ie selected
<Nanu> 
<kahrytan> Slart: Capture isn't Mic
<shirish> or a tool how I can find out where http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/themes.php is situated?
<javaJake> shirish, what?
<cruiseoveride> What Acrobat alternatives are there under ubuntu? (please no pdf readers or importers)
<xtknight> javaJake, indeed that facility is available to me.  any idea how to get it to show in the column-headers in the Details view like with Windows XP?  i had thought Ubuntu had that also but I wasn't sure of the prerequisites
<shirish> javaJake: I want to find out where the server or domain name of http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/themes.php is
<auric> I've upgraded ubuntu to feisty and now the nvidia driver doesn't work anymore. I've got a TNT2 and when I install the legacy 1.0-7x driver, ubuntu starts with 800x600 screen @50 hz and a warning that the driver isn't supported. The others just don't work (X server crash). Anyone any ideas?
<xtknight> cruiseoveride, LaTeX
<xtknight> !latex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> xtknight, Oh, no, I don't know of such ability
<Slart> kahrytan: Capture shows you what stuff the soundcard captures from.. where it gets it's input...mic should be among the things you see on screen when capture is selected
<shirish> javaJake: seems my ISP has blocked it or vice-versa
<kahrytan> Slart: Can't select capture
<xtknight> !tex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> wow :\
<Slart> kahrytan: nothing happens when you hit TAB?
<javaJake> shirish, you could do a WHOIS on a domain
<ferret_0567> Does /etc/modules.conf = /etc/modprobe.d/options in ubuntu?
<javaJake> shirish, at least, I think that's what it is called...
<shirish> javaJake: can I use that on the cmd line & does it need any package to be installed
<xtknight> shirish, are you looking for the murrine theme engine?
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine
<shirish> xtknight: right
<Slart> kahrytan: you don't have to use the alsa mixer.. you can do this using the gnome volume manager if you want
<javaJake> shirish, lol, no, you want to use your browser
<javaJake> shirish, http://www.whois.net/
<kahrytan> Slart: Oh I got it.
<xtknight>  or `whois' command in console
<kahrytan> Slart: What now?
<xtknight> uses ARIN/ripe /etc
<xtknight> usage: whois <ip>
<Slart> kahrytan: ok.. the mic thingy in capture is setting the recording volume.. so max it up
<xtknight> nslookup <domain> to get Ip
<cruiseoveride> xtknight, i wasnt aware that latex could edit pdfs
<xtknight> cruiseoveride, me netiher
<kahrytan> Slart: It is RED.
<daaaman64> what?  PDF are basically an image.... That is weird
<xtknight> cruiseoveride, it is still however a very nice alternative to Acrobat
<cruiseoveride> xtknight, i thought its support is only for postscript
<xtknight> i didnt know you had to have the pdf format
<ferret_0567> Is there a way to downgrade my Dell Latitude C840's BIOS from A13 to A12?
<|Jason8|> when I use the sudo command, my root password works, but when I open synaptic from the system menu, it doesn't.  Any clue what the problem is?
<xtknight> ferret_0567, in ubuntu?
<ferret_0567> yes
<kahrytan> Slart: IE, I can't do anything with it. All I can mess with is Capture IEC958
<kahrytan> *Capture and IEC958
<Slart> kahrytan: hmm... that's odd..
<jrib> |Jason8|: you set a root password?
<orasis> Is feisty fawn stable/good?
<xtknight> ferret_0567, why?  updating bios within the OS with unsupported utilities is generally a  poor idea.  i recommend rebooting using an official Dell floppy and DOS flash tool with the BIOS in the floppy.
<xtknight> orasis, yea
<orasis> xtknight, How long have you been using it?
<ferret_0567> Well...can I even downgrade with those utils at all?
<kahrytan> Slart: MIC for playback is maxed.
<Slart> kahrytan: what soundcard is it?
<kahrytan> Slart: built in SIS
<ferret_0567> I want to downgrade, I don't think Dell supports that
<xtknight> orasis, probably 2 months, in the middle of its development
<chump> hi everyone
<Slart> kahrytan: ok.. exit the alsa mixer
<xtknight> ferret_0567, contact Dell?
<xtknight> why downgrade bios out of curiosity?
<kahrytan> Slart: Okay
<orasis> xtknight, :) - Alright it's time to upgrade than heh.
<ferret_0567> My laptop freezes every day, unless I turn it off
<kahrytan> Slart: SI7012
<Slart> kahrytan: if you're using gnome you should have a volume thingy in your taskbar.. a small icon of a speaker.. just like windows
<ferret_0567> I'm not curious
<xtknight> ferret_0567, and it didnt happen with the old bios right?
<houman123> hey has anyone gotten a webcam to work under ubuntu?
<xtknight> ferret_0567, no but i am ;)
<Slart> kahrytan: right click on it and select volume manager
<Slart> kahrytan: oops.. Open Volume Control..
<orasis> houman123, I got a logitech one to work, but I forget what I did
<kahrytan> Slart: Thought so
<ferret_0567> I never got a chance to have the older BIOS version, my laptop came with A13 (I bought my laptop off of EBay)
<laban_> bye
<xtknight> ferret_0567, i 'm just curious why you think an old bios would fix it ?
<laban_> quit
<houman123> orange1: that dont help much does it :P
<xtknight> i dont believe it will honestly
<Slart> kahrytan: now you have 3 pages of this dialog, right?
<Slart> kahrytan: Playback Recording and Switches
<ferret_0567> I guess I'll stop trying to figure out how to downgrade then
<kahrytan> Slart:  No recording
<Slart> kahrytan: ok.. in the file menu there's an option called "change device".. are there more than one device there?
<ferret_0567> Sometimes, even for desktop users, the NVIDIA module causes freezes, and, I have an Atheros wireless card
<xtknight> ferret_0567, have you tried to isolate the problem?  bios is probably the last thing i'd touch..no offense if youve already spent hours debugging it, though it's unlikely the BIOs is the issue and i dont want you to make the problem worse ;)
<xtknight> hrmm
<kahrytan> Slart:  It is set to ALSA
<xtknight> ferret_0567, so you need to use nvidia as you play games, right?
<ferret_0567> I haven't spent hours debugging it, I don't know where to start...other than IRQ sharing/conflicts
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<xtknight> ferret_0567, okay, well there are verbosity things you can shoot to the kernel
<office> has anyone else had a problem with Rhythmbox crashing for no reason?
<xtknight> such as
<xtknight> acpi=verbose
<Slart> kahrytan: did you have more than one device in that menu?
<xtknight> and irq debugging options like pci=routeirq irqpoll
<ferret_0567> Well...when my laptop freezes, it freezes hard
<kahrytan> Slart:  ALSA and OSS.
<ferret_0567> I can't get out of it
<Slart> kahrytan: ok.. next go to preferences
<xtknight> ferret_0567, so this only happens with nvidia drivers?
<kahrytan> Slart: Already there
<ferret_0567> Not even with the "Alt+PrntScrn+S-U-B" command
<ferret_0567> Not sure
<Slart> kahrytan: check everything that sounds like a microphone setting
<xtknight> ferret_0567, magic SysRQ you mean?
<ferret_0567> I was dumb, and I used the NVIDIA module from NVIDIA's website
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<xtknight> i think you'd want to try Alt SysRq K
<houman123> hey has anyone gotten a webcam to work under ubuntu?
<kahrytan> Slart: Already had that.
<xtknight> to killall processes
<pike_> ferret_0567: nothng wrong with that :)
<Slart> kahrytan: I have microphone, microphone capture and pcm capture marked with checkmarks..
<onexused> In Fedora, I can set nautilus to always show the address bar as a text box.  Can I do this in Ubuntu (6.10)?
<ferret_0567> I know about that...I tried it before, it worked so well with the forkbomb, it was simply amazing
<xtknight> ferret_0567, if that doesn't work, i'd suspect overheating...alt sysrq should always work, well nearly... as it contacts the kernel directly
<Slart> kahrytan: do you have mic boost in that dialog window?
<kahrytan> Slart: Yes.
<Slart> kahrytan: is it checked?
<kahrytan> Slart: Yes. You did say all the Mics.
<Slart> kahrytan: ok.. and still no page called "Recording"?
<xtknight> i agree..if magic SysRQ was a woman...well, yeah.. :D
<xtknight> needless to say i love it
<xtknight> lol
<ferret_0567> /proc/i8k says this:
<ferret_0567> 1.0 A13 <serial number> 52 1 1 6120 5940 -1 0
<xtknight> eh what is i8k?
<xtknight> module for what?
<kahrytan> Slart: Nope. When capture is selected, it comes up. But we don't want to capture.
<Slart> kahrytan: yes.. we want to capture.. that's what the mic does.. it captures sound
<ferret_0567> There is a chart on how to read it here: http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/00-README
<ferret_0567> !info i8kutils
<ubotu> i8kutils: utilities for Dell Inspiron and Latitude laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.27 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<xtknight> ah
<onexused> I don't suppose anyone knows?  I tried clicking the same button as I did whe I was using Fedora, but it always changes back when I open a new window.
<kahrytan> Slart: No. Sound Recorder doesn't record from mix then
<Slart> kahrytan: anyways.. this dialog only decides what the volume thingy shows.. not what is enabled or now
<kahrytan> *mic
<ferret_0567> It can control fan speeds and read them
<xtknight> cool
<xtknight> and the cpu temp wasn't too high?
<ferret_0567> All direct from the BIOS
<kahrytan> Slart: When I attempt to record from Mic, it changes to capture mode.
<Slart> kahrytan: trust me on this one.. enable everything called capture or mic
<javaJake> onexused, nautilus stores all sttings in gconf, so run gconf-editor
<ferret_0567> The CPU temp is also readable through ACPI, on my laptop
<xtknight> how is the temp, then?
<xtknight> 40-60C?
<Slart> kahrytan: then click close and look at the capture page..
<Slart> kahrytan: what gauges do you have there now?
<onexused> oh well.  Bye
<kahrytan> Slart: called Recording.
<ferret_0567> It sometimes goes up to like, 74C
<kahrytan> Slart: and just Capture. Nothing else
<xtknight> ah hrmm that's a bit hot
<Slart> kahrytan: yes.. the recording page
<Blastur> how do I search for a file with a specific content with the ubuntu gui?
<ferret_0567> Then down again...
<xtknight> ferret_0567, it could be CPU throttling causing freezes...but you may want to check an old klog (dmesg) usually suffixed by .1
<xtknight>  in /var/log/
<xtknight> my core 2 duo hit 98c once dont worry
<xtknight> lol
<ferret_0567> Overclocking again?
<xtknight> nope fan stopped ;(
<Slart> kahrytan: near the bottom of that bar.. there is a speaker and a microphone.. any of those crossed out?
<xtknight> all good now, got a Zalman on it
<javaJake> I believe 98 C is the top temp before there's a panic
<kahrytan> Slart: no
<xtknight> 85C is actually Tjmax for Intel core duos
<xtknight> and yeah it was throttling and freezing at that point
<javaJake> :P
<xtknight> it was still running lol
<Slart> kahrytan: and the volume is up?
<xtknight> i had a stroke when i saw it
<kahrytan> Slart: Yes.
<ferret_0567> Is the Gigabyte 965P-DS3 C2D motherboard really good?
<javaJake> xtknight, mhmm...
<xtknight> ferret_0567, that's my board
<xtknight> i love it
<ferret_0567> Sweet!
<BryanJK> does anyone know why Steam says I don't own certain games in Wine, but in Windows it says I do? (somebody who has had this problem maybe?)
<xtknight> rock solid
<javaJake> Yea, the fan dies and your thing heats to 98 C! It's great!!
<javaJake> :D
<xtknight> lol
<ferret_0567> Now, can you read temps and everything? Does everything work?
<zer> when i build a package with pbuilder and use --extrapackages libglib-2.0-dev libgtk2.0-dev libxml2-dev, these packages still won't be installed. Has anyone here an idea?
<Slart> kahrytan: bah.. then I'm out of ideas.. your settings look fine from what I can tell.. you haven't done any of the usual mistakes.. perhaps it's something else that's keeping the mic from recording sound..
<xtknight> mhh hrmm.
<ferret_0567> Why does the fan die?
<kahrytan> Slart: Capture won't capture anything.
<ferret_0567> That's my only question now
<xtknight> ferret_0567, i think i had a poorly set bio setting, or a wire caught in the fan
<ferret_0567> oh
<xtknight> it's the Intel HSF that sucked
<ferret_0567> Then, it's OK
<xtknight> it's not the mobo
<xtknight> it's my brain, trust me
<javaJake> ferret_0567, you must remember that he had a stroke, so...
<javaJake> ;)
<ferret_0567> No, I don't
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> but that was AFTER i saw it
<Slart> kahrytan: hmm.. does the sound recorder use alsa?
<javaJake> xtknight, I know, I'm poking fun.
<ferret_0567> Catting a *.gz file is fun!
<kahrytan> Slart: I found something linux cant do. Record from mic
<tbuss> can anyone recommend a good app for compressing large avi files?
<javaJake> I can't help it - this is my biggest string of jokes yet!
<ferret_0567> Look at all the pretty characters!
<xtknight> lol you're lucky im in the best mood of my life now ;)
<javaJake> ferret_0567, lol
<javaJake> xtknight, lol
<xtknight> i have a few hammers nearby
<LiENUS> kahrytan, im pretty sure linux can record from a microphone
<Stormx2> xtknight: How come?
<Slart> kahrytan: hmm.. my sound recorder doesn't record anything either.. this is weird
<kahrytan> Slart: You canlt use that
<javaJake> xtknight, physical, not virtual, I hope.
<Stormx2> kahrytan: uh, what? Of course "linux" can do that.
<ferret_0567> reset: 
<kahrytan> LiENUS: I've got evidence it can't -- on my computer
<xtknight> javaJake, i have some AMD clawhammer cpus also
<Slart> kahrytan: but I use my mic for teamspeak, voip phone etc etc..
<LiENUS> kahrytan, perhaps you are just an idiot and don't know how to set it up right
<kahrytan> my bad. Ubuntu can record from mic.
<Stormx2> LiENUS: Easy there.
* javaJake ducks behind some virtual boxes
<kahrytan> @lart LiENUS
* ubotu thwacks LiENUS with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Slart> kahrytan: have you tried doing the same settings for the OSS device?
<LiENUS> @lart kahrytan
* ubotu thwacks kahrytan with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<xtknight> this channel did a 180
<Stormx2> kahrytan: if you need a hand setting anything up with the mic, etc, just ask
<xtknight> if ops come in here they will kil us :O
<centinul> I have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart every time  Iboot to get network to work. How come networking isn't working on boot
* xtknight rushes to get on topic
<ferret_0567> xtknight: what is your uptime on your Gigabyte 965P-DS3 computer?
<gregorovius> can I have a user without a password?
<xtknight> ferret_0567, well 8 days at present.
<xtknight> but that was a casual reboot not a crash
<Stormx2> gregorovius: I wouldn't have thought so...
<javaJake> gregorovius, no, at least, you don't want one.
<xtknight> it's been up for 13 days i think but again it has never crashed that i can tell
<Slart> Stormx2: please do so.. I've run out of ideas with that mic-thing
<Stormx2> gregorovius: You can have your user auto-login tho.
<kahrytan> Stormx: Slart is trying but He couldn't figure whats wrong.
<javaJake> gregorovius, That's shouting "HACK ME!" to the world
<nosbod> hi, ive just upgraded to feisty and now certain sites hang irrespective of whether i connect with ssh, http, ftp. has anybody else had this?
<gregorovius> haha
<gregorovius> see
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.lart.enabled
<ubotu> True
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.lart.enabled False
<ubotu> OK
<gregorovius> I have my user with a password
<Seveas> @config plugins.lart.enabled
<ferret_0567> great! my old p3 is at currently: 5 days. Although, it has gone to more than 15 days
<ubotu> False
<javaJake> Seveas, lol
<ferret_0567> xtknight: do you use the nvidia module?
<xtknight> ferret_0567, yup
<ferret_0567> Great~!
<gregorovius> but my family's user, which doesn't have any sudo permissions, and remote login / ssh / whatever is disabled
<kahrytan> Slart: No capture for OSS
<xtknight> nvidia 7800gt
<talon223> lol...nice user without a password question.
<ferret_0567> I'm going to buy the DS3 soon
<Stormx2> kahrytan: I've had a little experience with this, but not much. Okay, what is the problem?
<gregorovius> I see no point in it having a password
<javaJake> gregorovius, you can set it to log in without asking for a password
<Alan> anybody here run mpd and have a problem with it breaking regularly when toggling play/pause ?
<javaJake> gregorovius, gdm, I mean
<Slart> kahrytan: nope.. I didn't have that either...
<Stormx2> kahrytan: No sound is recorded? or is there an error?
<kahrytan> Stormx: Mic volume is maxed and unmuted.
<Stormx2> Alan: Nope, not a problem for me...
<kahrytan> Slart: But Mic is maxed.
<tbuss> any recommendations for a good video compression app
<javaJake> gregorovius, IOW, auto-login.
<gregorovius> javaJake, I can set it to autologin, but that's no good, since I have more than one user
<Stormx2> kahrytan: Stupid question, but are you sure you have the mic in the correct socket, a.k.a. not line in. Also, does the mic work?
<talon223> enable automatic login
<javaJake> tbuss, mencoder?
<centinul> I have to restart networking on boot in Feisty... How do I verify that networking is even starting up?
<whta> i just installed the turboprint thing because i thought it would work, but this trial version is not useful at all. what's a quick way to remove the entire package manually (since I didn't get it from synaptic)?
<xtknight> anyone use the Beyond patches, or con kolivas's interactivity patches, or ingo molnar's realtime?  any kernel tweakers/experts here?
<javaJake> gregorovius, there's a nifty little feature called "Switch User"... oh wait... nvm
<kahrytan> Stormx: Yes. The 'pink' socket tried front and back.
<talon223> well if this is a family computer and the FAMILY uses it...then just switch user
<tbuss> javaJake: mencoder can compress large avi files to a manual size if I choose?
<javaJake> gregorovius, I'm assuming we are dealing with little kids, right? Or extremely computer-illiterate people?
<Stormx2> kahrytan: Okay. does sound otherwise work on your soundcard, e.g. plugging speakers in?
<kitche> xtknight: haven't used the realtime patches since realtime was added to the kernel
<xtknight> kitche, it was?
<xtknight> tickless?
<xtknight> not in ubuntu though :(
<gregorovius> not particularly, javaJake, but my family's user has an extremely dumb password which provides no protection at all
<tbuss> javaJake: scratch that, I'll go take a look, thanks
<gregorovius> so I thought disabling it would be as secure but more comfortable
<Alan> Stormx2, hmm... it's really annoying, i end up doing sudo killall mpd and sudo /etc/init.d/mpd restart way too regularly at the moment
<kelsa|martalli> gregorovius:  Set autologin to the kids' account, or into the 'guest' account
<javaJake> tbuss, thanks. :)
<xtknight> lowlatency is 1000hz which is good, though still not RT
<Stormx2> Alan: It breaks when pausing/playing?
<ferret_0567> xtknight: just curious, do you run FAH?
<centinul> I have to restart the networking service after every boot in feisty. Why is this?
<kahrytan> Stormx: sound chip and speakers are fine.
<Stormx2> Alan: What version of mpd are you on?
<xtknight> ferret_0567, folding @ home?  No
<ferret_0567> I do, sadly, only on my p3
<javaJake> kelsa|martalli, problem is that say he wants to use his own account. He'd have to be sure to log back into the guest account so no one is confused.
<Stormx2> kahrytan: The mic works? Sorry for being thorough, this can be a few things.
<tbuss> javaJake: I assume you know java though, how do I..............
<javaJake> centinul, it's hard to say without information
<javaJake> tbuss, :)
<tbuss> javaJake: just kidding
<gregorovius> kelsa|martalli, I use this computer most of the time... i'd rather have my username with a password, and my family's without one
<centinul> javajake: What do you need for information?
<kahrytan> Stormx: Im about to go in to Windows to test that. Since I'll know Windows can record from mic.
<javaJake> centinul, well, what are you using for networking?
<javaJake> centinul, how about drivers?
<ferret_0567> Some command to do with passwords can make a account password-less, you just need root privledges
<noname> Don't know what's going on with NickServ being really weird but I'll ask my question anyway... I switched my resolution back to 1280x1024 for a while then decided to change it back to what it was originally, 1680x1050 and now the date/log out/sound icons are shifted to the left as well as the trash can icon
<javaJake> centinul, any errors to report? Logs? Things like that
<whta> i just installed the turboprint thing because i thought it would work, but this trial version is not useful at all. what's a quick way to remove the entire package manually (since I didn't get it from synaptic)?
<Slart> Stormx2: actually.. I couldn't record from the sound recorder either.. and my mic works with all kinds of other stuff.. does it use OSS?
<ferret_0567> privileges..sorry
<kelsa|martalli> javaJake:  At work I have the computers set to autolog into the primary user's account.  However, instead of an actual autologin, I have a timed login set.  That way, when I am logged in for some admin activity, I just log out and go my merry way - the machine will log back into the user's account if unattended
<nosbod> anybody only getting this far when connecting to certain sites with ssh debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
<centinul> everything works after I restart the service I don't see why drivers would be an issue... What Ubuntu uses for default networking is what it uses. I configured the /etc/interfaces file
<ferret_0567> I need to learn that word sometime
<Stormx2> Slart: oh, wait, it is just a sound recorder problem?
<centinul> no error messages in /var/log/messages
<javaJake> kelsa|martalli, smaaart!
<Stormx2> Slart: That may be a case of the wrong capture device selected.
<Slart> Stormx2: it's the only application we've tried
<awk_> can somebody recommed bittorrent client for gnome with support to selectively download files from torrents?
<centinul> javajake: how do I see if networking is in the services to be started on boot?
<javaJake> centinul, the best log is syslog, not messages - for some reason syslog is better.
<ferret_0567> KTorrent :-D
<gregorovius> awk, deluge
<Slart> awk_: I'll go with the obious one.. azureus
<ferret_0567> or that one :-P
<[H4z3] > hey guys, im having problems upgrading to feisty, i get this error: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<javaJake> centinul, ls /etc/rc5.d/ I believe.
<[H4z3] > any ideas?
<centinul> javajake: my machine boots into run level 2
<awk_> gregorovius: i actually have problem installing deluge, can't find it in universe
<ferret_0567> some people don't like Azureus, it's in Java
<javaJake> awk, Azureus all the WAY! :)
<vic2> HOOOLY FKK GUS
<centinul> I've tried update-rc.d networking defaults and it says all the links are there
<javaJake> !language | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<garren> I'm having problems with Azureus with fiesty
<Stormx2> Slart: Did he say he could hear himself?
<Slart> ferret_0567: yup.. still it's better than most of the alternatives... if you ask me.. utorrent was great on windows
<Stormx2> Slart: like, the mic input was played back out the speakers?
<ferret_0567> You need to download the official Azureus, from their site, then
<kelsa|martalli> For people working with kids or the computer-illiterate, another nice feature is pessulus.  I discovered it as "lockdown manager" or somesuch on edubuntu, but it is available on any gnome desktop for locking down the bars, icons, and epiphany usage.
<Stormx2> Alan: mpd --version
<[H4z3] > hey guys, im having problems upgrading to feisty, i get this error: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<gregorovius> awk, get the .deb here http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<gregorovius> awk, there's the latest version
<Slart> Stormx2: ask him yourself =) I just made him check the obvious stuff... mic selected as capture device.. recording volume and mic boost
<kelsa|martalli> As if gnome already offered few options (good grief the screensaver), you can take away whatever options the poor users have been left with
<ferret_0567> pessulus, i'll have to remember that
<Stormx2> Slart: That is most of it. Its possible that a non-dmix app is blocking the recording device.
<noname> And now whenever I try to switch my resolution it just leaves a large ubuntu colored (that salmony orange) blotch on the right side of my screen
<[H4z3] > Any ideas anyone?
<centinul> javajake: nothing in syslod... and the networking script is only in rcS.d
<Slart> Stormx2: teamspeak/ekiga softphone or similar?
<mon^rch> whatt's the command to go as root again?
<centinul> and my system boots into runlevel 2
<Slart> mon^rch: sudo
<Stormx2> Slart: probably not ekiga but teamspeak seems likely.
<mon^rch> heh
<javaJake> centinul, OK, my bad, that's the right folder
<javaJake> centinul, what are you using for networking?
<AndyC1> hi
<[H4z3] > hey guys, im having problems upgrading to feisty, i get this error: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<mon^rch> I mean cant I get to be "root" at the prompt?
<oriez> how do i use Doom if i already install it on Windows?
<Ashex-LX> how do I exit vim?
<centinul> javajake: examples? whatever ubuntu uses by default... this is a fresh install
<Yodude> anyone needs any help?
<AndyC1> does anyone know how i would manually throttle my cpu down to a certain level?
<Stormx2> Slart: An "lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*" usually finds it out for me.
<Slart> mon^rch: or.. rather sudo command runs "command" as root.. gksudo works better for x-windows apps.. if you want to become root you use su, but not in ubuntu... stick with sudo or gksudo
<javaJake> centinul, OK, in that case, what card are you using?
#ubuntu 2007-05-01
<javaJake> centinul, are you wireless? Let's get that straight...
<Stormx2> [H4z3] : Don't repeat. Have you ran sudo apt-get update ?
<AndyC1> by default it throttles to 1ghz on battery, but i want it to go down to 500mhz
<mon^rch> Slart: ty
<centinul> javajake: 2200bg... but like I said it's not a problem with the card because if I restart the service it works fine
<centinul> javajake: yes wireless
<Slart> mon^rch: you're welcome
<javaJake> centinul, OK, can you send me /var/log/syslog?
<centinul> javajake: It seems the problem is that the networking service isn't starting on book
<[H4z3] > Stormx2: Yes, Thats how i get the error. Sorry i only repeat because i dont know if anywill will read far back enough
<javaJake> What I want is the full boot, plus you restarting the service
<javaJake> That'll tell me the difference between the auto and manual.
<iGama> LOL do you guys belive i was baned from a server for refusing to use iso instead of UTF? LoL
<iGama> xD
<Alan> Stormx2, 0.12.2 (http://www.codescape.net/paste/show/55)
<Stormx2> iGama: #ubuntu-offtopic
<javaJake> iGama, depends on what exactly you said....
<centinul> how do I configure the service to start on boot?
<javaJake> Stormx2, oh, of course, sorry. :)
<kitche> iGame: some clients can't understand UTF so it just coems up as squares
<javaJake> centinul, link to it in /etc/rcS.d/
<Alan> Some clients are crap :P
<Stormx2> Alan: I'm on the version below. How have you installed it?
<[H4z3] > Stormx2: If i get that error on update is there any way past it?
<centinul> javajake: How do I do that?
<noname> Alright then... bye bye
<Alan> Stormx2, its the latest in feisty repo
<centinul> I tried update-rc.d networking defaults
<Stormx2> Alan: I found Sonata to be absolutely excellent. i torrent most of my music, so I rely on my folder naming scheme for organisation, rather than tags.
<ferret_0567> xtknight: does the DS3 support Speedstep?
<Coole^> nt
<xtknight> ferret_0567, it supports intel EIST
<xtknight> the newer version of speedstep
<xtknight> speedstep is actually a CPU feature, and yes the motherboard does allow for it as well
<ferret_0567> ok, and it works great?
<Stormx2> Alan: Which client are you using?
<javaJake> centinul, cd /etc/rcS.d/; ln -s <path to script> S40<name>
<xtknight> ( not mobo dependent )
<Slart> AndyC1: I don't think you can select "any frequency" for the cpu.. my AMD 64 only goes 2, 1.8 and 1 Ghz.. I can't make it go down to 0.5 Ghz even if I wanted.. not without rebooting anyways
<xtknight> im sure it's ifne
<xtknight> linux can not throttle Core 2 Duos yet
<Alan> Stormx2, i always tag + move my music with Ex Falso
<[H4z3] > Lol
<javaJake> centinul, the number tells it in what position should it be launched, so the lower the number, the closer to first place it is
<ferret_0567> Why not?
<xtknight> well actually it can, but only once they reach 85..that's a CPU feature not a linux one.  there is no userspace gov for C2D yet
<xtknight> unsupported?
<xtknight> not that i know of yet, it can't.
<javaJake> centinul, sorry the S<number> is what I meant
<ferret_0567> hmm...
<bXi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AndyC1> Slart: ah, thanks. doubt i would see too huge a battery life increase anyway
<Alan> Stormx2, depends on the mood i'm in - gmpc, ncmpc, pympd.... all create the same problem, as does plain 'mpc toggle'
<[H4z3] > Can anyone help with the problems upgrading to feisty fawn?
<centinul> javajake: my system doesn't boot up into rcS do that wouldn't help
<user_> hey guys, i have one question. Do you reads techblog?
<Stormx2> Alan: I was about to suggest checking with mpc heh. My only recommendation is uninstall, build-dep and compile from source.
<Slart> AndyC1: nah.. you might get more from making hard drives go to sleep.. disabling other stuff etc
<centinul> how do I get my system to boot into that runlevel?
<javaJake> centinul, oh, no kidding! What does it use to boot?
<centinul> javajake: it boots to runlevel 2
<Stormx2> Alan: it isn't that much of a big deal doing that.
<centinul> can I change that?
<kahrytan> Stormx: The mic does work but....
<javaJake> centinul, OK, then use folder /etc/rc2.d/ instead...
<centinul> ya I realize that, but can I change the runlevel that it boots to?
<Alan> Stormx2, i can do it in a way that can easily be uninstalled with apt-get/aptitude ?
<GaiaX11_> Why did they kick mozilla and opera away from the repos?
<[H4z3] > Can anyone help with the problems upgrading to feisty fawn?
<xtknight> Alan, checkinstall
<xtknight> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Stormx2> Alan: Probably not.
<g0ow> can someone help me...im trying to upgrade dapper to edgy... but i think it is failing to because of the gpg key
<Slart> GaiaX11_: I'd guess some licensing issue
<xtknight> instead of "sudo make install" you do "sudo checkinstall -D"
<DimmuR> hi i've downloaded ubuntu 7.04 from this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download place and run it into graphical mode. I can't find user and pass to login - can some1 point me in that matter?
<xtknight> and it makes a deb
<Alan> xtknight, nice
<xtknight> and installs it
<Stormx2> Alan: I don't know, really.
<Slart> GaiaX11_: but mozilla... I don't know
<Blazin> Hola amigos
<g0ow> hi blazin
<Blazin> STFU
<[H4z3] > :D
<kahrytan> Stormx2: Mic cord is breaking
<g0ow> can someone help me...im trying to upgrade dapper to edgy... but i think it is failing to because of the gpg key
<centinul> anyone know what the best drivers are for an ATI Mobility 7500
<[H4z3] > Can anyone help with the problems upgrading to feisty fawn?
<Blazin> USE GOOGLE FAGOT
<Blazin> @ g0ow
<g0ow> i have been.
<Slart> hmm.. bye bye blazin
<reassor> cant boot on asus p5b mobo either from cdrom nor floppy :(
<[H4z3] > Lmao
<Dragnslcr> Is there a decent utility for configuring special mouse buttons? I'm trying to use imwheel, but it isn't working too well
<reassor> any tips on booting that instal :/
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> reassor, google 'ubuntu core 2 duo' :\
<GaiaX11_> Slart: It is not in the repos check it out yourself. Not here in my synaptic. I am sad because of that
<Blazin> REASSOR
<[H4z3] > Can anyone help with the problems upgrading to feisty fawn?
<Blazin> TELL UR MOM I SAID HI
<mc44> !ops | Blazin
<ubotu> Blazin: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<reassor> damn :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-136-49-116.ga.at.cox.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<reassor> thx knight
<Slart> GaiaX11_: I'll check.. just a sec
<reassor> will snoop on google
<Music_Shuffle> jrib's mad quick at this stuff. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<[H4z3] > Can anyone help with the problems upgrading to feisty fawn? :/
<xtknight> reassor, didnt mean google in offense.  there's a great wiki on core 2 duo problems there
<LjL> jrib uses real irc clients
<Stormx2> kahrytan: Do you get sound out of it otherwise? teamspeak, ekita, etc?
<xtknight> i haev a core 2 myself
<reassor> i know its
<reassor> ok :)
<reassor> and you suceed?
<kahrytan> Stormx: I  can get static
<AndyC1> i have a core 2, and it works fine first try with ubuntu
<xtknight> reassor, i have a Gigabyte ga-965p-ds3..flawless with Feisty but issues with Dapper and Edgy
<Alan> Stormx2, should i build a clean version or the version i get from 'apt-get source mpd' ?
<toxicice> hello can some one help me with my ubuntu?
<fiveiron> anyone else have no audio in flash through firefox?
<[H4z3] > Can anyone help with the problems upgrading to feisty fawn? :/
<jrib> toxicice: hi, just ask your question to the channel
<reassor> oh ok then im suckin 7.4 then
<Stormx2> Alan: Get it from the website
<AndyC1> fiveiron: i used to. do you run the 64 bit version?
<jmg> dont ask to ask or ask for help just ask your questions please
<reassor> 7.04 *
<GaiaX11_> Why mozilla isn't in the repos. Could someone explain me?
<xtknight> mozilla deprecated in favor firefox?
<xtknight> of*
<[H4z3] > jmg: Ok well i get this error when i try to upgrade Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<szachista_> xtknight: err... you mean mozilla browser, right?
<toxicice> im trying to install my ati driver and get this error
<toxicice> toxic@toxic-laptop:~/Desktop$ sudo module-assistant prepare
<toxicice> sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<Slart> GaiaX11_: hmm.. you're right.. no mozilla (whatever the old version is called now)
<garren> I had 6.10 dwon but with 7.04 I'm lost I can't even get a bittorrent client to work
<szachista_> xtknight: it's dead now, look at seamonkey
<LjL> toxicice: erm, you need to install it first
<xtknight> szachista_, yea thre is no mozilla in repos.. only firefox
<gregorovius> anyone knows how to make firestarter stop flooding my log files?
<jmg> toxicice: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<toxicice> i already did it
<Slart> GaiaX11_: didn't find any seamonkey either
<szachista_> xtknight: seamonkey is the continuation of what was mozilla suite
<xtknight> yea
<jmg> [H4z3] : please try sudo apt-get update
<Doctordoog> with the alternative CD, would I be able to boot into a graphical live CD or would that only be on the normal desktop cd
<xtknight> what advantages of that over firefox?
<[H4z3] > jmg: I have, thats the error i get..
<xtknight> Doctordoog, only the normal desktop
<Slart> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<xtknight> Doctordoog, alternate is Text mode only
<oriez> how do i use Doom if i already install it on Windows?
<xtknight> !wine
<jmg> [H4z3] : try selecting a different server in synaptic
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<reassor> xtknight : i even tried on Vmware :) only worked if i emulated cdrom from image lol :) i tried with my old good 6.12 bastard :)
<[H4z3] > jmg: Tried that too, same problem
<toxicice> the module-assistant is not available with jmg: toxicice: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<jmg> [H4z3] : try unselecting sources
<rocketronnie> xtknight: it's an application suite, so it has a browser, mail client, and web authoring tool
<luca> good day everyone
<[H4z3] > jmg: Lol, again.. tried that
<xtknight> rocketronnie, ah i'd prolly just as soon use Firefox and Evolution (or Thunderbird) separately
<xtknight> is seamonkey popular?
<luca> does anyone know how to activate glx with the new nvidia-glx-new driver?
<rocketronnie> xtknight: yeah, it's alot of bloat if you just want a browser
<javaJake> xtknight, probably not. :P
<szachista_> xtknight: to be honest... nobody uses it ;)
<xtknight> i just cant imagine it would be with Firefox out there (yes they are two diff animals)
<PurpZeY> Is it easy to install Fiesty to an external USB drive, and if so, will grub still load up during booting?
<xtknight> little known..
<szachista_> xtknight: but unpopular = secure
<GaiaX11_> Slart: I think ubuntu is becoming a business. They are making any dealing with firefox people. This is the only explanation.
<Slart> never seen anyone use mozilla seamonkey
<xtknight> szachista_,  lol i donno..it uses the same engine as firefox right?  gecko?
<reassor> yes
<SmileyLap> how do i access my gfs usb hdd.... i plugged it in but it didn't appear on the desktop :<
<xtknight> so insecure and unpopular! horrible!
<xtknight> :P
<xtknight> hardly
<reassor> just UI is little diffirent
<xtknight> firefox has never failed me...
<xtknight> i just hope IE never comes to linux...MS might get desparate
<toxicice> any one can help me to install an ati radeon xpress 200m on ubuntu?
<walkintome> hi all! is there  decent backup/restore program for ubuntu similar to windows/osx so that if I do something to corrupt the system i can resotore to an earlier point?
<Slart> GaiaX11_: or they just couldn't find anyone to package seamonkey..
<tsmithe> toxicice: m-a is the command for module assisstant
* tsmithe doesn't know anything more than that about the situation
<xtknight> ugh
<toxicice> how do i use it tsmithe im new on this
<tsmithe> !ati > toxicice (that may be of help)
<rocketronnie> luca: i don't think you have to activate it once you have the package installed
<Slart> xtknight: oh.. but you can run it using wine.. =)
<szachista_> walkintome: ubuntu ain't windows
<stefg> SmileyLap: 99% it's a hardware problem... the cable is broken, or the jack is worn out
<tsmithe> toxicice: i'm not sure. i just looked it up :)
<xtknight> Slart, oh yes im dying to
<xtknight> Slart, so much faster than FF, more secure etc
<xtknight> :P
<toxicice> lol
<tsmithe> toxicice: try `man m-a`
<szachista_> walkintome: what kind of backup you mean? the whole system?
<LjL> !backup > walkintome    (walkintome, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> i cant live without my precious IE
<rocketronnie> luca: try glxgears in a terminal
<justinellison> how can I tell if the server recognizes my nick as registered?
<tsmithe> !man > toxicice (let's hope that factoid exists)
<tsmithe> toxicice: man is your friend. every package should provide a manpage for every binary it provides
<walkintome> szachista_: like, settings/preferences. i just had to do a clean install becasue i restart my session in the middle fo installing virtualbox and i couldnt fix it
<Slart> xtknight: don't knock it.. running ie on a strange os it can't do anything to might actually be good.. who writes an IE virus for infecting linux machines =)
<PurpZeY> Would instally Ubuntu to an external USB drive be any different than installing to an extra internal drive?
<tsmithe> toxicice: so if you don't know how to use a program/command, just look up its manual with `man <command>`
<slacs> server irc.undernet.org
<szachista_> justinellison: most of the settings are stored in your home folder, eg /home/you
<tsmithe> PurpZeY: wouldn't have thought so
<stefg> PurpZeY: yes, because grub will look for its menu.lst on a drive that might not be present
<PurpZeY> tsmithe: That mean you've experienced, or seen some problems with that type of install?
<Alan> Stormx2, still does the same thing....
<Alan> :(
<oriez> how do i use Doom if i already install it on Windows?
<szachista_> justinellison: just create seperate partition for your /home direcotry
<tsmithe> PurpZeY: nope. just means i think i know :)
<Taime1> is there a way to get rhythmbox to output the error right before it crashes? (as it has been doing frequently)
<kahrytan> Slart: thanks for the help. Reccomend any desktop mics?
<s7st3m_hul7> hey guyz..
<s7st3m_hul7> can anyone help meout.
<tsmithe> PurpZeY: i just guess that it would just work, as long as your computer supports booting from irc
<drew> anyone know why ubuntu would freeze for at least a minute on bootup? very beggining of the splash screen progress bar?
<tarelerulz> I download something and it is in exe and I don't want to install it I just want the file to where I can get at them
<oriez> !doom
<tsmithe> s7st3m_hul7: don't ask to ask. just ask. don't ask for help first. just ask :)
<justinellison> szachista:  I think you've confused me with someone else
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<rocketronnie> Taime1: run it from a terminal?
<PurpZeY> stefg: Ahhh...So, in other words, if the drive wasn't present it wouldn't just proceed to the XP drive...It will look for grub and get stuck?
<s7st3m_hul7> I would like to know how i cna add rt2570 module to load at start up. auto load rausb0 deice ifup eyc..
<szachista_> justinellison: err... sorry ;(
<tsmithe> s7st3m_hul7: add the module name to /etc/modules
<Slart> kahrytan: I've tried logitechs I think.. that was shit.. never seen a good desktop mic.. but perhaps you're luckier.. there are couple of brands that manufacture them
<justinellison> szachista:  np, I just didn't what the intended recepient to miss it because it was addressed to me
<Stormx2> Alan: maybe it is a soundcard problem or something, dunno
<Alan> Stormx2, never had a problem before :(
<Taime1> how do i tell rhythmbox to play a song in terminal?
<Alan> Stormx2, unfortunately nothing logged either
<AndyC1> !oops
<Slart> kahrytan: it might just have been the one I bought that was broken..I didn't by another one =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> PurpZeY: grub will try to look on the (not present) sda1 for it's menu.lst, won't find it and throw error 17
<Stormx2> Alan: I have to go now though... I have no idea what it might be.
<mwe> s7st3m_hul7: to autoload a module a boot put the name in /etc/modules. sudo nano /etc/modules in at terminal
<s7st3m_hul7> tsmithe, is this the same as loading it by modprobe rt2570
<Alan> Stormx2, sure, thanks anyway
<tsmithe> s7st3m_hul7: yes
<kahrytan> Slart: you like headsets?
<Crema10> Desktop Effects crashes my desktop on feisty... i'm assuming this is a known issue, any quick fixes for this?
<Stormx2> Alan: night night.
<PurpZeY> stefg: So, is that a difficult/impossible setup?
<tsmithe> s7st3m_hul7: just put the "rt2570" into that file
<s7st3m_hul7> Thank you guyz..
<tsmithe> :)
<s7st3m_hul7> ;)
<xamox> anyone know why I can't load system->preferences->services.  It says configuration could not be loaded, this is for services, as well as "users and groups".
<AndyC1> Crema10: video card, driver?
<s7st3m_hul7> can anyone point me to good online guied on ubuntu first install setup
<mwe> xamox: something missing from your install maybe?
<Slart> kahrytan: it's what I use for voip, teamspeak etc..  last I used was a cosonic sb40... right now I'm on a plantronics headset.. it's working alright for me
<mwe> xamox: check that you have the complete ubuntu-desktop package
<Crema10> AndyC1: oh sorry, ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 (laptop), and the driver i was using with the previous ubuntu version was a generic one, i forget... i was using with beryl
<kahrytan> Slart: Im not voip person so it doesnt matter
<Slart> kahrytan: I've never used an USB headset... don't know if those work in linux yet..
<AndyC1> Crema10: youll need to install the ati driver, preferably the open source one, if it isnt installed
<Crema10> AndyC1: Beryl was working fine with 6.04 , but when i updated through the web, everything crashes... Desktop Effects and Beryl
<AndyC1> !ati | Crema10
<ubotu> Crema10: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<andre> hey guys,  can anyone recommend a good site on how to install bugzilla on ubuntu?
<kahrytan> Slart: Linux seems to have allot of problems with usb devices
<stefg> PurpZeY: no, it just requires a separate partiton for grub, or not using grub at all to boot the USB-ubuntu. there might even be BIOS's that can boot from USB, so grub can be installed to the USB sticks MBR, because the hd's MBR is not looked at
<mrec__> kahrytan: definitelly not
<mwe> Crema10: you may get better help in #ubuntu-effects
<xamox> mwe, it says it's installed. v1.4.3
<kahrytan> mrec_ DSl Modems.
<mrec__> kahrytan: ok :-)
<Slart> kahrytan: or rather.. people making usb-stuff seem to be ignoring the linux users.. =)
<mwe> xamox: I guess something else is wrong, then.
<Crema10> ok great, thanks AndyC1 .. and i'll look in that channel mwe , thanks
<kahrytan> Slart: That's nothing new :-P
<walkintome> im using simple backup, and i just opened the program, but it wont let me save settings or do a backup.
<xamox> mwe, yeah, but what?
<PurpZeY> stefg: If my bios would support booting to USB How do I setup the ubuntu install properly?
<mwe> xamox: I have no idea
<AndyC1> np
<kahrytan> mrec_ You try using dsl modem on usb with linux
<rocketronnie> andre: i recommend reading the INSTALL file as part of the Bugzilla package
<stefg> !install | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<delcoyote> hi all, how can i install xubuntu with acpi=force? boot: acpi=force? boot: linux acpi=force?
<mrec__> kahrytan: no only usb tv/dvb-t tuner, and I wrote the drivers by myself
<mwe> delcoyote: edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<kahrytan> mrec_ I knew I should have gotten usb tv tuner.
<Slart> delcoyote: the installer has some help for those switches
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PurpZeY> stefg: No I mean, I know how to do the install itself, but is there some particular setup I need w/ the seperate grub partition or anything?
<Slart> delcoyote: I don't know them by heart.. but there is probably documentation somewhere... sorry I can't be of more help
<kahrytan> mrec_ If you can write drivers, try cracking the hvr-1600
<delcoyote> no prob Slart
<delcoyote> ill check it
<andre> rocketronnie: INSTALL file?
<Crema10> AndyC1: these instructions are for edgy, not feisty
<rocketronnie> andre: theres a Bugzilla package that should make it easy to install
<stefg> PurpZeY: that depends on your bios. You'll need the alternate install CD to determine where grub gets installed in the process. Desktop CD can't do that
<rocketronnie> andre: sudo aptitude install bugzilla
<walkintome> how do i get simpleback up to apply my personal settings and run a backup. i try to save/run a backup and nothing  happens
<mrec__> kahrytan: http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/support/support_hvr1600.html
<PurpZeY> stefg: got it, thanks.
<Wicks> any idea when the new Madwifi 0.9.30.13 hal will be downloadable via apt? :E
<mrec__> there's no reason to reverse that device it might even already be supported on linuxtv.org
<andre> rocketronnie:  yes I'm aware... that's is what I need help on... it's having problems interacting with mysql
<dj-fu> hey, uh, Trying to setup a chroot here- anyone know if I can tell apt-get to pretend that another directory is the root "/" directory?
<mangojambo> hi... someone here have the vloopback module compiled ?
<dj-fu> Basically something akin to gentoo's ROOT="/chroot/something" emerge -av something
<kahrytan> mrec_ That's news to me. I think they got to many compliants.
<rocketronnie> andre: you might want to try the #bugzilla channel
<carlosfs> Hi. Does anyone can help me enable my notebooks webcam?
<kahrytan> mrec_ Or they actually heard me when I said Linux pays their bills. (Mythtv users are avid fans)
<mrec__> kahrytan: I'm a v4l-dvb developer people are just overloaded..
<chatter_> hi i have squirrelmail on my server and cant display inbox, draft, sent etc works. it says i have >9000 mails. is this a problem?
<mrec__> carlosfs: what webcam?
<mangojambo> I d tried to compile vloopback, but I got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18489/
<cafuego> dj-fu: 'dchroot' for an actual chroot, or debootstrap to set up a chroot to begin with.
<stefg> PurpZeY: make sure to use tmpfs for /tmp and avoid a swap-partiton on the USB-disk... flash memory does not like to be written too often
<andre> rocketronnie:  there's noone in #bugzilla :(
<kahrytan> mrec_ then keep up the good work. Does Canonical hire driver writer/hackers.?
<jmg> kahrytan: yes
<kahrytan> jmg: they need more obviously
<carlosfs> mrec__:  the manual does not show what is it.
<jmg> kahrytan: buy a support contract
<mangojambo> I want to use effectv in amsn webcam...
<kahrytan> jmg: When it comes down to consumer price.
<rocketronnie> andre: checked the config file for correct mysql connection settings?
<mwe> mangojambo: it looks like broken/missing headers
<mangojambo> it's realy funny !!
<jmg> kahrytan: then start contributing
<mangojambo> mwe: I don't know nothing about to compile!!
<mangojambo> mwe: at least make and sudo make install ...
<kahrytan> jmg: Yeah. I need a good "visual" c++ compiler
<mwe> mangojambo: and I don't know anything about vloopback ;)
<jmg> kahrytan: try kdevelop
<fannagoganna> hi, has anyone gotten sshfs to work under Ubuntu Feisty?
<kahrytan> jmg: Note the "VISUAL"
<Pelo> evening folks
<AndyC1> kahrytan: try kdevelop and eclipse
<stefg> fannagoganna: me
<vic2> guys, i downloaded ENVY(easy driver installation) and i installed the ATI driver, there is some imporevement in FPS in CS using cedega, BUT its STILL about 35-40, which is not good. WHY is this? Can anyone help me get more FPS PLEZe( BTW im running ATI Radeon 9200 SE ) and i always get 72 FPS at ALL times on CS on my windows with same resolution .
<fannagoganna> how did you do it?
<fannagoganna> stefg, how did you do it?
<AndyC1> kahrytan: visual how? an ide?
<jmg> kahrytan: it hooks in to qt designer
<kane77> kahrytan, what do you mean by visual compiler??
<mwe> mangojambo: is there a README file in there maybe?
<kahrytan> No one gets the "VISUAL"  thing. Like RealBASIC but for C++
<mwe> mangojambo: if so maybe it can give some clues
<stefg> fannagoganna: sudo apt-get install openssh-server on both boxes
<jmg> vic2: blame the poor ati support for that card
<jmg> under linux
<mangojambo> mwe: :) ... man, I was testing effectv and ... WOW ... it's realy realy funny!! I need to show this to my windows users friends!!!
<jmg> they arent interested in updating the drivers for it
<nullpuppy> so.. i've got a laptop here with an elantech touchpad that we want to disable to the tap feature on.  and google is turning up fairly useless.. any ideas?
<fannagoganna> that's odd, why do you need a server in both places?
<nullpuppy> running 7.04
<Pelo> I have my /home on a seperate partition and I have setup another partiton on another drive to handle downloads,  it there a simple way I would bridge my those top partions so the act as one ?   ( my plan B is to make a bunch of symlinks to send stuff back and forth according to wether I intend to keep it or not )
<jmg> kahrytan: stop using such childish toys and learn to cut some real code
<AndyC1> kahrytan: we needed to have a clearer image of what vidual meant. to me, i thought you meant an ide as opposed to the command tools.
<vic2> jmg, so are u saying there is now way i can improve my FPS???
<AndyC1> *command line
<kahrytan> jmg: Bite my glorious golden butt.
<jmg> vic2: buy a better card
<vic2> but why, CS runs fine with WinXP
<jmg> !attitude | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mangojambo> mwe: in the readme have instructions for debian based ... to use make-kpkg ... but it get errors too ...
<jmg> vic2: i just explained to you, ATI have no interest in optimising their linux driver for anything older than 9600
<kahrytan> right back at you
<mwe> mangojambo: same kind of errors?
<DimmuR> how can i login into live-cd?
<kahrytan> jmg: You insulted me first
<t3soro> you dont need to login to live-cd
<vic2> so jmg, if i buy a lets say ati 9800 i will get 72 FPS, with better drivers??
<Pelo> jmg kahrytan  take it to private this is a support channel
<LjL> DimmuR: user "ubuntu", password blank.
<mangojambo> mwe: no .. wait ... I will try again and post it ..
<jmg> vic2: yes
<vic2> jmg, but arent the drivers all the same>
<jmg> vic2: but save yourself the trouble and get an nvidia
<vic2> ?
<mneptok> vic2: why are you obsessed with an arbitrary measurement like FPS?
<jmg> vic2: no
<zancik> People i have a problen can't  reed DVD5
<jmg> mneptok: he's playing cs
<mwe> mangojambo: I not sure I can be of much help but I'll look at it
<jmg> mneptok: it makes a difference in gameplay
<vic2> mneptok: bcz i wanna play Smoothly
<mangojambo> mwe: the recomendeed package is kernel-package ...
<vic2> BIG diference, especialy First person shooter games
<jmg> zancik: did you install libdvdcss
<mangojambo> mwe: ok, thanks ... wait a minute ..
<mneptok> vic2: use Windows for gaming. you'll be happier.
<t3soro> vic2: just stick to windows for gaming imo
<DimmuR> LjL, thx i'll try this
<mneptok> vic2: or, use a console like most Linux heads.
<jmg> vic2: i used to get 99fps on my geforce4
<vic2> HWO?!
<jmg> geforce3 sorry
<zancik> <jmg> a cant't find it
<jmg> under cedega
<vic2> jmg how?
<kane77> how can I unzip file from console?
<confrey> hi everrybody
<orentet> just a question before upgrading to ubuntu, does it support motorola phone tools or anything that will let me connect my laptop to my phone?
<michael117> My system will not boot but I'm able to access the hard drive contents now while running off a Suse livecd (because it has LVM support, and I am set up with LVM) and was wondering what files can I backup to have a list of programs installed?
<vic2> i am using cedega too
<jlulian38_> hey shit is plastic micro-wave safe?
<t3soro> vic2: nvidia linux drivers > ati drivers
<jmg> !dvd | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<andre> rocketronnie:  no it just won't install and complains that it can't find the bugzilla table
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mneptok> !ohmy jlulian38
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy jlulian38 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pibarnas> Hi folks... does anybody know why GL system tray doesn't appear on the session initiate, I have to start it manually??
<rbs-tito> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vic2> guys, does nvidia support OPENGL??
<mneptok> !ohmy > jlulian38
<jmg> follow that link zancik
<jlulian38_> It was a serious question D=
<rbs-tito> !ohmy | jlulian38
<ubotu> jlulian38: please see above
<jlulian38_> I'm kinda not thinking >.>
<orentet> can i connect my motorola phone to ubuntu?
<jmg> jlulian38_: some plastic is but this is not the correct channel, try #plastic
<LjL> people
<vic2> guys, does nvidia support OPENGL??
<confrey> I have a problem with wifi card; I can't associate the card to the ap, and iwconfig gives me the essid name 'truncated', without the last letter
<jmg> vic2: sure does
<confrey> any idea?
<LjL> i've already gave him !ohmy and !offtopic in private. no need to do it like 10 times >:
<rbs-tito> orentet: Most likely it will show up as a USB hard drive
<LjL> when i kick someone, i give them the relevant factoids
<jmg> jlulian38_: try #ubuntu-offtopic too
<michael117> What files store what packages are installed? I'm trying to back some stuff up from a drive
<kane77> how can I unzip multiple zip files from console?
<orentet> how do i check to see if my motorola will be configued correctly?
<vic2> so guys, do you recommend if i go right now and buy a Geforce card for 50 $$ and use that ? (more than 100 $ is NOT an option)
<stefg> !backup | michael117
<ubotu> michael117: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<yeti> michael117: so you just want a list of packages you have installed?
<jmg> for i in *.zip; do unzip $i; done
<jmg> vic2: yeah thats a good plan
<michael117> yeti: Yes, but I cannot boot from the drive, only read it
<vic2> jmg, will XGL run too if i get an Nvidia?
<yeti> michael117: can you chroot into it?
<rbs-tito> vic2: Yes, on a GeForce
<jmg> vic2: otherwise stick to windows
<vic2> also, is it hard to install Nvidia drivers?
<michael117> vic2: You can run AIGLX with nvidia cards which is actually native support and owns XGL by 10^millionth
<jmg> !nvidia | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rbs-tito> vic2: No, Ubuntu Feisty has a one click method, Nvidia have an installer script. Easy
<rocketronnie> andre: I think the installer expects a mysql server to set up with root password, use the instructions here to get the mysql server set up: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_debian_lamp_server
<vic2> GOOD, so its not like ATI and the 200 page thread on installing drivers???
<rbs-tito> vic2: No, just drop to text only and run a script
<rocketronnie> andre: then try installing the bugzilla package again
<jlulian38_> I found a ceramic bowl anyway :P
<jlulian38_> I know those are safe
<mneptok> rbs-tito: the binary install from nVidia is not recommended. better to use packages.
<michael117> yeti: Actually, I'm currently running of a Suse LiveDVD because it has LVM support. Can I still run synaptic and maybe export a list? Will the system crash if I try to chroot to it?
<rbs-tito> mneptok: I wholeheartedly disagree
<mneptok> rbs-tito: you're welcome to do so. you're still wrong. :)
<TTT_Travis> Hi how can my standard users mount samba shares from the terminal?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there an equivalent to the no command?  ie no rm *.avi to delete all the non .avi files?
<oriez> !driver
<rbs-tito> mneptok: I've never had as good a result from packages, especially those awful ones in the repositries.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vic2> aight guys thx for the info, now i will have to go think if i wanna buy
<yeti> michael117: open up a console and chroot /mnt/yourmountpont /bin/bash. i can't see why chrooting would crash anything, so try. then inside the chroot, run "dpkg -l > yourlistfile"
<michael117> We can all agree though that any way of installing nvidia drivers is a hell of a lot easier than installing ati drivers
<lobosque> how do i search for a file using a text inside of it instead its name?
<oriez> !canon i250
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon i250 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yeti> michael117: then you'll have your list in "yourlistfile"
<mneptok> rbs-tito: and my experience is exactly different, and probably evaluates a larger cross-section of Ubuntu users
<michael117> yeti: How would I import it later if I wanted to?
<vic2> baah, i think i am going to stick to windows, bcz there are no drivers for my mouse, i am having issues with sound too.
<toxicice> any one who can take me step by step installing ati radeon xpress 200 m on ubuntu?
<lobosque> how do i search for a file using a text inside of it instead its name?
<yeti> michael117: oh. okay. you want something really handy.
<rbs-tito> mneptok: Not so sure. Let's agree to differ and not call each other wrong.
<mneptok> lobosque: cat ./* | grep text
<finetuch> ohh i got here just in time i got a x300 radion pcie and my byrle wont work till i get the card installed
<michael117> yeti: I'm not sure if I will even import it later, but just in case, you know...
<TTT_Travis> Hi how can my standard users mount samba shares from the terminal?
<TTT_Travis> smbmount requires root
<mneptok> rbs-tito: except in this case i'm speaking from professional experience. not personal. no offense.
<finetuch> anyone help?
<lobosque> mneptok thanks
<yeti> michael117: well, "dpkg -l | awk '{ print $2 }'" will give you just the package names, you could save that file and then later do: for blah in mypackage list; do apt-get install $blah; done
<rbs-tito> mneptok: None taken, but you don't know my experience so I took the courtesy not to judge yours.
<yeti> michael117: but that's definitely not very beautiful a solution (i like it though ;)
<mneptok> rbs-tito: i know you don't sit next to me in Canonical's support office, so ...  ;)
<michael117> yeti: Ahh... that's pretty clever, thanks
<zancik> People who knows Russian channel for Ubunru
<stefg> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<vic2> !bg
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-bg    . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<LookTJ|Taylor> I am trying make my usb install 7.04 with syslinux
<yeti> michael117: you can probably get rid of that dumb loop that calls apt-get every time with the help of xargs (man xargs), but i don't know that one by heart :)
<mneptok> vic2: Bulgarskii?
<vic2> da
<LookTJ|Taylor> whenever I try to boot the usb, nothing shows
<mneptok> zdrasti. :)
<vic2> mneptok ahahha
<rbs-tito> mneptok: I'm from Wales, Canonical is a bit far. I'm a Linux journalist and command 20+ Nvidia machines in a hotel. We both have differing experience, so lets leave it at that.
<michael117> rbs-tito: No, I'd prefer if you two would continue to argue... :)
<vic2> guys why does firefox RANDOMLY crash??
<Shaezsche> how is VMWare for gaming?
<mangojambo> mwe: what is the default source modules folder ?
<michael117> vic2: Yeah... I have the same issue often times and have yet to find out
<yeti> Shaezsche: probably unusable ;) for llinux gaming, it's either native linux games, cedega/wine or no games ;)
<rbs-tito> michael117: I wouldn't, it's the reason I briefly left the Ubuntu community.
<zancik> Who knows the best strategy game on Ubuntu?
<rbs-tito> zancik: Surely, that is a matter of opinion.
<ElementalBelief> yeti: no games is the way to go
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<mangojambo> Is the default source modules folder /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/drivers ?
<zetsumei> this is weird
<zancik> <rbs-tito> who can I find it?
<zetsumei> im trying to burn an iso and i put a blank dvd in to burn to
<yeti> ElementalBelief: you did read i was referring to vmware not being great for gaming?
<zetsumei> and its saying to put a blank disc in
<mneptok> rbs-tito: the nVidia binary compiles a custom driver against the current kernel. this means that the driver will not be auto-updated, and hence break, with each new kernel we push. most users are not savvy enough to use the nv driver until they can recompile their binary blob. thus, in the large majority of cases, we have found it is better to point users at solutions that don't have a guaranteed breakpoint.
<ElementalBelief> yeti: I wasn't in the room =P
<Slart> vic2: I don't know if it crashes randomly.. but for me it's usually flash, some kind of weird movie, java.. flash or flash
<zetsumei> this is weird
<zetsumei> im trying to burn an iso and i put a blank dvd in to burn to
<zancik> <rbs-tito> who can I find it?
<Hamm-lappy> can anyone help me before i format my hard drive and denounce all linux b.s.
<zetsumei> and its saying to put a blank disc in
* mc44 gives mneptok a gold star
<Hamm-lappy> i cannot write to my fat32 partition, nor can i change permissions
<__mikem> May I please have some help getting my soundblaster to work on Fiesty?
<mangojambo> /l
<Slart> Hamm-lappy: sounds like you've already made up your mind
<rbs-tito> zancik: It's a concept, not a game! I mean it is hard for us to say what you will enjoy. I'm playing Civ IV at the moment, not sure if it is "strategy"
<vic2> guys, can some1 explain to me what is beryl?
<Hamm-lappy> nope
<Hamm-lappy> i want to use it
<Hamm-lappy> but i cannot write to my large partition
<jmg> Hamm-lappy: mount -o rw,umask=000 /dev/drive
<__mikem> vic2 beryl is a window manager like metacity, only it has a lot of eyecandy, and it looks prety
<stefg> !mountwindows | Hamm-lappy
<ubotu> Hamm-lappy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<StoneNote> Hamm-lappy, I suggest you use ubuntu instead of the LinuxBS distro. I hate that one too.
<michael117> vic2: Does it crash on flash or under any particular circumstances? Mine seems to crash when I have like 50+ tabs open even though I have 1.5GB of RAM and use Beryl, but that shouldn't matter
<Hamm-lappy> lolo
<__mikem> StoneNote what do you mean LinuxBS distro?
<vic2> michael117, ANY
<Hamm-lappy> this is the new ubuntu
<ElementalBelief> hey anyone know how to make the middle click work again in firefox for feisty? i can click all i want but it doesn't do the autoscroll
<zancik> <rbs-tito> do you playing with codega?
<vic2> michael117, lets say i click on the firefox/google homepage and it dies
<StoneNote> __mikem, twas humor. sorry about that
<s7st3m_hul7> hey guyz, i have one more quiestion I would liek to install Eye candy for my pc but i have a Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<s7st3m_hul7>  VGA adaptor dose it support the eye candy..?
<vic2> __mikem, AHA u thot beryl was a OPENgL driver :_(
<__mikem> Hey StoneNote, would you happen to know how to get my soundblaster to work in ubuntu fiesty
<AmishWarlord> hul7: good luck.  It will be slow as sin at best.
<rbs-tito> mneptok: I know that, I've spent time evaluating it as I was paid to write about it. HIgh horses aside, I still contest it gives better results. The packages don't even work on most of the cards I own.
<StoneNote> Hamm-lappy, this might help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153693
<StoneNote> __mikem, probably not. I don't have a sound blaster.  and when I lose my sound, all I do is "sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp" and it comes back
<Hamm-lappy> thank you i'm going to go read now
<Hamm-lappy> be back in a bit
<zancik> <rbs-tito> do you playing with codega?
<Slart> __mikem: your soundblaster doesn't work? I thought those were almost automatic.. what kind of sound blaster?
<mneptok> rbs-tito: it's not a high horse. it's a vantage point with a clearly superior view of the total landscape. i'm not more informed by some superior character trait, merely by circumstance.
<__mikem> Slart, it was an X-Fi
<vic2> guys, is there any way to overwrite the firefox files/???
<vic2> guys, is there any way to overwrite the firefox files/???
<vic2> woops
<__mikem> StoneNote /dev/dsp doesn't exist
<MSTK> vic2 - what kind of files are you talking about?
<Slart> __mikem: oh.. those.. Creative is coming out with a driver some time this winter.. until then you'll have to make your own sound effects
<zancik> <vic2> don't flood plz
<vic2> like the program files
<vic2> of firefox
<oriez> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<googlebar> hello, how do I setup jabber transfer with gaim?
<rbs-tito> rbs-tito: I was criticising myself as I was starting to sound like a "Do you know who I am?" type ;)
<Slart> __mikem: at least that's what I've heard... there might be some magic that can help you.. perhaps someone else is in the same situcation and knows more.. myself, I'm using an audigy2
<MSTK> vic2 - you mean the actual firefox program?  what are you intending to overwrite them with?
<vic2> MSTK: because firefox randomly crashes, i wanna reinstall its files
<mneptok> rbs-tito: i didn't hear that at *all* in what you said. you worry needlessly. :)
<MSTK> vic2 - oh, a reinstall.  Have you tried using Synaptics?
<AmishWarlord> vic2 -- have you tried using a package manager to remove it?  apt-get/synaptic/adept(kubuntu), take 'yer pick.
<Slart> vic2: there's a reinstall option in synaptic..
<vic2> kk
<vic2> ill check ut out
<rbs-tito> mneptok: "I know that, I've spent time evaluating it as I was paid to write about it." It was borderline!
<MSTK> vic2 - However if the problem is a personal setting, a plug-in, or an extension, I'm not sure if that'll fix it.  Correct me if I'm wrong.
<orentet> regular ubuntu download can run live cd?
<mneptok> rbs-tito: AFAIK, you could mean somebody gave you a dollar to spray paint the Ubuntu logo on a taxi ;)
<duelboot> rbs-tito, are you slavic?
<demonspork> How do I get a higher resolution that it gives me to select?
<rbs-tito> duelboot: British, thank you very much.
<MSTK> orentet - what do you mean?
<X-Hacker> I'll find out
<myr> anyone know a good program for editing video? specifically .wmv if possible. kino is taking a long freakin time to import one
<MSTK> myr - cinerella
<duelboot> rbs-tito, just asking as Tito was a very famous Yugoslavic leader
<myr> thx
<MSTK> or however it's called.  I can't recall exactly.
<MSTK> It's a very powerful video editing suite for Linux.
<rbs-tito> MSTK: Cinelerra
<Lunar_Lamp> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<rbs-tito> MSTK: In my opinion it's crap
<Hamm-lappy> none of that is working'
<Hamm-lappy> i just keep getting errors
<pibarnas> I'm having troubles with gnome-compiz-preferences... its tray icon disappears on the next session, though it's checked on gconf... any ideas?
<Slart> myr: I would be surprised if you'd find a good wmv-editing program for linux.. considering wmv is a microsoft format.. and not as open as one could wish
<Hamm-lappy> i cannot unmount the volume either even when i'm logged into root via the terminal
<myr> true
<Dremth> I don't know if anyone here has used wireless on Windows, but there is a thing you can do called repair internet connection. It basically disables your wireless and then enables it, connects, and renews your ip. I was wondering if there was anything like that in Ubuntu? I often get disconnected from my wireless network in Ubuntu and I have to restart to get it to work again.
<MSTK> rbs-tito - I've never actually tried it.  I'm basing my opinion off of my friend's opinions.  I was thinking of getting it myself, but I guess it's not as good as it's been hyped up to be?
<ytseste1> hello there. is there any way to play back wmv files in feisty?
<finetuch> radion driver help anyone?
<MSTK> ytseste1 - you can try VLC media player, along with the right codecs.
<USMarine> ytseste1 kaffeine
<Lunar_Lamp> Dremth, I don't know how to do it from GUI, but from command line: "sudo ifdown DEVICE && sudo ifup DEVICE" to take down and bring up your wireless device, where DEVICE is something like "eth0" or "wlan1".
<rbs-tito> MSTK: Nah, awful interface. Buggy as hell. There really is no good option.
<finetuch> vlc has the codec
<rbs-tito> MSTK: Jahshaka looks good, but I can't get it running
<ytseste1> MSTK: VLC fails! i have installed just about every codec i found!
<myr> rbs-tito: do you have any suggestions for a better app?
<s7st3m_hul7>  so is there any way I at least can enable 3d accl on Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03)
<ytseste1> USMarine: thanks, will try!
<Dremth> Lunar_Lamp: Thanks! I'll just make a program
<MSTK> finetuch - They usually do, but occasionally in Linux something won't be capatable.
<s7st3m_hul7> because right now i can not even view screensaver
<s7st3m_hul7> it crashes
<dek> Hello
<finetuch> trun im runnin 6.10 is smooth but i really need radion x300 drivers i miss byrle
<mangojambo> Is the default source modules folder in feisty the /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/drivers ?
<finetuch> true*
<Slart> s7st3m_hul7: I believe Intel is pretty good at releasing specs for their cards/chips.. so I'm guessing it would be possible
<AmishWarlord> fine, edgy has fglrx drivers in multiverse, just enable the additional repositories and you should be able to install using synaptic.
<Slart> s7st3m_hul7: I wouldn't know how though, since I'm not using one myself
<s7st3m_hul7> Slart, ok Im a noob! anybody here have any idea.. plz ?
<rbs-tito> myr: To be quite frank, Windows. -awaits torrent of abuse-
<rbs-tito> myr: Even then you need to spend big money on a good suite
<finetuch> ok im pretty new to linux that was almost greek to me
<Slart> s7st3m_hul7: I'll have a look.. one sec
<s7st3m_hul7> thank you
<myr> rbs-tito: all i want to do is split the video into shorter ones
<AmishWarlord> finetuch: check out this wiki page for details: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<variant> mobutu: no, there is software available to do it
<rbs-tito> myr: Cinelerra will even be a PITA for that. Maybe Kdenlive though
<ksnipz> anyone know if there is a way to remove programs that had been installed by compiling from source?
<AmishWarlord> ksnipiz: `make uninstall` works on some if you still have the sources.
<Dremth> How could I make a file that would run a set of commands? I know how to write a C++ prog to do it but that seems a little excessive.
<HymnToLife> ksnipz, you could try make uninstall
<variant> ksnipz: normally if you cd to the sourcecode directory you installed from you can run make uninstall
<chx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2568206 this is hilarious (it's me who posted this)
<rbs-tito> ksnipz: There should be an uninstall proceedure in the source code, like make uninstall.
<finetuch> ty amish readin now
<variant> ksnipz: not always avaiable though
<HymnToLife> but checkinstall is a nice way to handle this
<USMarine> Dremth learn shell script
<ksnipz> cool thanks I'll take a quick look at it
<myr> rbs-tito: well thanks for the advice, ill see what i can do
<Dremth> USMarine: Where do I start?
<LjL> Dremth, google "bash scripting howto". anyway, the guts of it is, make a text file, put  #!/bin/sh  in the first line, then type commands. lastly, make the file executable ( chmod +x filename ) and it's then just like a binary.
<R3ddy> i need an itunes for linux.. or a way to transfer songs atleast.. any ideas?
<ElementalBelief> anyone here play on MUDs? or better said managed to get kmuddy installed?
<Slart> s7st3m_hul7: hmm...I found some forum posts claiming that the i810 can only do hardware accelerated 3d when you're using 16-bit color depth in X-windows
<MSTK> r3ddy - there are some good iTunes alternatives on Linux.
<Slart> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/80136-i810-3d-acceleration-print.html
<variant> R3ddy: gtkpod, amarok, etc
<rbs-tito> R3ddy: The latest rhythymbox is very good and similar to itunes
<USMarine> Dremth google is your friend
<ksnipz> perfect thanks guys seemed to work
<atarinox> hi...does somebody know why my wireless card is suddenly not recognized, after trying to enable roaming? I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling my driver in ndiswrapper, but it's still not showing up.
<Dremth> USMarine: I know. I search most things on google but I didn't think searching shell script would help too much
<MSTK> r3ddy - what OS are you transferring over from?  I can help you get your files and songs over.
<USMarine> Dremth http://www.google.com/search?q=learn+shell+scripting&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<s7st3m_hul7> Slart, thank you.. will go an read it up
<R3ddy> mstk: ubuntu..
<avis> how do i start the xscreensaver daemon ?
<Slart> s7st3m_hul7: there are links to working configuration files for xorg on that webpage.. if you run into more problems just come back and ask again
<MSTK> r3ddy - and your music files are all on Ubuntu?  Then what do you need to transfer to/from?
<myr> avis: do you have xscreensaver installed?
<avis> yes i do
<Slart> s7st3m_hul7: it's a pretty common intel chip you have.. you're not the only one using it
<confrey> I need help : I'm try to compile ndiswrapper, but while doing make install I have this error : make[3] : execvp: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-lowlatency/scripts/gcc-version.sh: Permission denied
<R3ddy> i want my songs over to my ipod
<avis> i dont have the nvidia kernel installed.  running feisty
<rbs-tito> R3ddy: Rythymbox
<AmishWarlord> confrey: are you running it as root(sudo)?
<confrey> yes
<BeRniTo> Hi!
<Slart> R3ddy: amarok can do that too, I think
<MSTK> r3ddy - most linux media players/libraries can transfer over to iPods.
<rbs-tito> confrey: Why compile ndiswrapper
<rbs-tito> Slart: I find Amarok to be rubbish at it, Rhythymbox is great.
<R3ddy> ow
<MSTK> if you want to do it manually, you can use gtkPod
<K350> u need to onvert to AAC format-?
<Slart> !xserver-xorg-video-i810
<AmishWarlord> rbs -- in my case, the newer versions didn't work with my card/driver, so i did have to compile an older version.  Might be similar.
<confrey> rbs-tito, I need a more recent version
<R3ddy> rythmbox is already installed ^^
<R3ddy> nvm then
<myr> avis: if you put xscreensaver-demo into the terminal it will prompt you to start the daemon
<Slart> rbs-tito: ah.. I haven't tried it myself... I'm not in the ipod-owners club yet =)
<BeRniTo> Does anybody know what the + symbol means in the list of Usplashes when doing "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"?
<rbs-tito> confrey: You can probably fetch a deb somewhere. Did you run as root
<AmishWarlord> confrey, is the gcc-version.sh executable?  if not, try chmod +x and try again.
<avis> ok i tried that but i dont get any graphics rendering
<MSTK> r3ddy - good luck finding a good solution to video transfer, though.  I've yet to find one that assimilates into a media player like rhythmbox.
<rbs-tito> Slart: GTKpod is amazng, but with an ugly complex interface. Rhythymbox is not so feature packed, but does the job perfectly
<myr> avis: sounds like a graphics problem then
<MSTK> speaking of which, is there a good solution to a media player that can transfer video files to the Video iPod?
<MSTK> it's currently the only reason why I boot onto WIndows every once in a while.
<rbs-tito> MSTK: Just drag them in like you would a removable disk
<Slart> rbs-tito: I tried rythmbox some time ago.. can't remember what I didn't like about it... I only wish amarok was a bit snappier with sorting my song list.. filtering etc..
<avis> would i need to install nvidia kernel for xscreensaver to work ?  i've got a geforce 7100 i think it is
<Slart> !810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MSTK> rbs-tito - That works, but I'm looking for an auto-sync solution similar to what rhythmbox or iTunes does for music.
<gonazalo> hola
<CaT[tm] > going backwards in time is this the distro order of ubuntu? hoary,feisty,edgy,dapper,breezy
<Slart> avis: for the 3d screensavers that would be recommended
<myr> avis: sorry i don't know anything about that :[
<avis> thank you
<Slart> avis: but for the simple ones you shouldn't.. it won't be as fast and it won't be as pretty.. but it should work
<MSTK> CaT[tm]  - That's interesting.  Did they skip C and G?
<R3ddy> mstk: i have an ipod mini :)
<MSTK> I never noticed that before.
<R3ddy> videos doesnt matter
<CaT[tm] > mstk: and a. :)
<MSTK> r3ddy - oh, then you should be fine then.
<rbs-tito> MSTK: Probably won't happen, we don't have a video jukebox app yet. I can't see the point in them, but it probably won't be implemented until rhythymbox etc. keep video catalogues.
<CaT[tm] > athletic antelope would've been a nice release ;)
<rbs-tito> R3ddy: I'm an iPod Mini user too. I installed rockbox on mine so I can play oggs
<jlulian38_> rythmbox lags my computer
<jlulian38_> and amarok skips :'(
<ElementalBelief> rbs-tito: whats rockbox?
<jlulian38_> *crai*
<confrey> AmishWarlord, thanks, now it works, but there is another errror again... can I find a .deb of ndiswrapper version 1.7 or higher?
<R3ddy> im sure my fellow-norwegian, jon lech johansen, could come up with a solution though :)
<Slart> Cat: I think it's gutsy, feisty, edgy, dapper.. the last ones I don't know
<rbs-tito> ElementalBelief: An open source OS for iPods
<MSTK> ELementalBelief - iPod Linux OS
<AmishWarlord> Cat: should be hoary/breezy/dapper/edgy/feisty oldest to newest
<Slart> CaT[tm] : but there's info about the names, origin, why etc on their site.. or on the wiki.. can't remember.. but I've read them
<MSTK> AmishWarlord - you mean newest to oldest, right?
<myr> warty warthog!
<ElementalBelief> hmm interesting
<rbs-tito> I don't think rockbox is Linux, there is iPod Linux but it is crap. Rockbox is cool.
<CaT[tm] > amish: ah. hoary was first was it?
<MSTK> Amish - never mind.
<MSTK> my math isn't in tip top shape.
<spork> I'm trying to setup a webdav folder connection under places > connect to server, which seems to go fine, but when I try to open the folder it puts on my desktop, I get an error that says firefox doesn't understand the dav protocol.  Is there a way to set a different program, without making another browser my default browser?
<Flannel> AmishWarlord, CaT[tm] , warty was before breezy
<neozen> meep
<Flannel> AmishWarlord, CaT[tm] , er before hoary too, for that matter.
<AmishWarlord> Cat: it looks like.  I started in the dapper days, but google shows people upgrading from hoary to breezy :)
<MSTK> I'm an Edgy Convert here :)
<imakos> just an update, I now have Voice chat ability and Webcam ability in Yahoo chat using Gyache chat client. I think the Head phones helped
<CaT[tm] > flannel/amish: ah. ok. thanks muchly :)
<ElementalBelief> does ubuntu block any ports out of the box?
<Flannel> ElementalBelief: no.  But it has nothing listening either.
<neozen> !gyache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ElementalBelief> asking cause i installed swat and can't connect to it
<Gohalien> there is any mirror for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<mobutu> not even that HP PRINTER stuff?
<Gohalien> i am downlading very 200 bytes
<lordhelmet> does anybody have any experience with ajaxterm?
<lordhelmet> it keep giving me a connection error: 404 and then dies
<imakos> feisty fawn is great I love IT!!!
<paulinho> ol galera boa noite
<alex__> Hi, can I ask about Ubuntu7 here?
<paulinho> alguem fala portugies
<paulinho> portugues
<MSTK> alex__ - yeah, go ahead
<Dremth> Is there a way to "de-sudo"?
<Dremth> Like, logout
<cafuego> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<cheatersrealm> I did the edgy->feisty upgrade, and /dev/md2 appears to be no longer with me.  anyone know a way to recreate the /dev/md2 device?
<AmishWarlord> Gohal, there are many.  synaptic should offer you a list of possible mirrors in feisty(adept does in kubuntu, anyway).  In my case, I found one that saturates my connection, which is good enough for me.
<vic2> ok guys, WHAT is compiz, beryl, xgl, aiglx ??? I do not undestand these things.>!>!
<paulinho> vlw
<MSTK> Dremth - disable superuser in command prompt?
<avis> i just type exit
<MSTK> ^^ yeah, taht should do it
<Dremth> MSTK: no, just sort-of, logout of sudo. So that the next command that uses sudo asks for a password.
<cheatersrealm> vic2: http://www.beryl-project.org
<MSTK> Dremth - "exit" should work
<Dremth> beryl pwns
<Dremth> ok
<Flannel> vic2: They're two different things.  (beryl/compiz) and (xgl/aiglx).  You'd probably get the most cohesive explanation in #ubuntu-effects, although wikipedia has good articles on themtoo
<crabgrass> anyone ever had problems withe file permissions getting randomly changed when you switch files between installs?
<Dremth> MSTK: ok
<vic2> so which one is the BEST VISUAL KILLER ?
<alex__> I just installed Ubuntu 7, I've got and nvidia6100 video card, installed the propietary nvidia drivers from synaptic. Then I restarted and the only display resolutions available are 320x240 and 640x480 :S I think there was a link about this subject
<Dremth> MSTK: Using exit just logs me out of the terminal and when I go back and use a sudo command it doesnt ask me for the sudo password like I want it to
<MSTK> vic2 - I personally use Beryl over Compiz, if that's what you mean.
<fall-en> anyone know of a good program to transfer mp3's to my mp3 player with?
<crabgrass> anyone ever had problems withe file permissions getting randomly changed when you switch files between installs?
<Flannel> Dremth: `sudo -k` will reset your timestamp
<vic2> bcz i wanna install one of them, i wanna know which one has the most killer visual effects?
<cheatersrealm> I did the edgy->feisty upgrade, and /dev/md2 appears to be no longer with me.  anyone know a way to recreate the /dev/md2 device?
<MSTK> Dremth - "exit" will quit you out of superuser mode.  But flannel should be right in regards to what you want.  'sudo -k'
<imakos> <== has had theExperience
<finetuch> AMISH YOU STILL THERE
<LjL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<finetuch> srry
<imakos> when you Log in using password for sudo.. you only need it once until youreboot
<AmishWarlord> finetuch: sorry.  1.7?  afaik, ndiswrapper doesn't go that high.
<LjL> imakos: no. it times out after 15 minutes
<MSTK> imakos - true, but he wants to disable that.
<Flannel> imakos: no, that's not true.  There's a (configurable) timeout.
<imakos> Cool to know
<imakos> ty
<luca> hi everyone
<MSTK> hi
<orentet> guys i need help, i just tried ubuntu for the first time, when i rebooted to use livecd or whatever it says on blue screen it cant load graphical interface and something about x server or whatever
<AmishWarlord> cheaters, might be too obvious: makedev /dev/md2 ?
<finetuch> yea just found that out lol
<luca> does anyone know how to enable xgl with the nvidia-glx-new driver?
<Flannel> Dremth: hmm.  You might be interested in tweaking the timeout setting.  You can probably disable the caching all together, or at least set it to a tiny amount of time.
<Dremth> Flannel, MSTK: Thanks again
<LjL> !xgl > luca    (luca, see the private message from Ubotu)
<imakos> this is very educational in here
<orentet> guys i need help, i just tried ubuntu for the first time, when i rebooted to use livecd or whatever it says on blue screen it cant load graphical interface and something about x server or whatever, does anyone experienced this or can help me?
<MSTK> Flannel - I'm interested now.  How would you do that?
<Dremth> Flannel: I just wanted it to ask me so I could test something
<Dremth> Flannel: just this one time
<luca> thanks LjL :)
<orentet> i think i just gave up ubuntu for vista
<neozen> ...............
<vic2> GUYS, what has the most visual and cool looking effects of all??? Beryl, compiz, xgl, or aiglx???
<neozen> might I ask why?
<MSTK> imakos - tell me about it.  just watching the chat can teach you a lot.
<Dremth> the only reason I have vista is for games
<MSTK> vic2 - IMO, Beryl.
<orentet> guys i need help, i just tried ubuntu for the first time, when i rebooted to use livecd or whatever it says on blue screen it cant load graphical interface and something about x server or whatever, does anyone experienced this or can help me?
<LjL> vic2: ask in #ubuntu-effects.
<imakos> I gave up vista for Ubuntu 7.04
<AmishWarlord> orentet: we need a little more information.  What is the actual error?  look at the output.
<vic2> kk
<orentet> hmm
<AmishWarlord> What's vista? (j/k)
<orentet> it is all blue screen and stuff
<MSTK> vic2 - but you'll find some people arguing religiously for both sides.
<neozen> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<imakos> lol
<imakos> winbloz os
<MSTK> Hah.  Whenever my friends go, "Use Vista!  The effects are awesome!"
<MSTK> I just show them Beryl
<luca> ok, does anyone know how to enable the glx_ext etc feature? :)
<MSTK> and they shut up.
<SeveredCross> orentet: ATI graphics card?
<bur[n] er> luca: what kind of video card?
<luca> 'cause right now it does not appear in the xorg file nor does glx function :)
<slvmchn> is there a way to change the desktop resolution in a bash script
<orentet> yes
<orentet> !
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<slvmchn> i have a script to launch a program but i like to lower the resolution when i run it
<luca> nvidia 7300 with nvidia-glx-new driver
<SeveredCross> orentet: Does it drop you to the commandline after telling you the x server can't start?
<orentet> its a laptop
<bur[n] er> luca: that's all I needed... try to run beryl-manager
<finetuch> i think vista is just like anyother win os buggy at first n then junk,resourc hawg
<orentet> yes
<orentet> exactly
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> Do you have networking?
<orentet> ye
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<Flannel> MSTK: you'd edit the config, and setting timestamp_timeout to zero means you have no memory, and a negative number means you have infinite.
<luca> xgl functions with nvidia-glx, but suspend does not, so I installed nvidia-glx-new
<SeveredCross> First, you'll need to enable multiverse and universe.
<MSTK> Flannel - thanks, I'll keep that in mind.
<orentet> how do i do that
<orentet> sorry for being noob
<SeveredCross> !repos orentet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos orentet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orentet> im new to the world of linux
<SeveredCross> Er.
<SeveredCross> !repos | orentet
<ubotu> orentet: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SeveredCross> Crap.
<MSTK> orentet - heh.  don't apologize.  We all were at one point/
<SeveredCross> That didn't help.
<bur[n] er> luca: don't use XGL!?!?!?
<bur[n] er> !nvidia > luca
<Flannel> !enter | orentet
<finetuch> amish dose ubuntu 6.10 support what i need in gedit
<ubotu> orentet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luca> bur[n] er no it does not :( the error is: beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<Flannel> orentet, that's what SeveredCross, meant
<DanaG> oh hey, there was a recent BIOS update for my system,
<bur[n] er> luca: you sure you're using hte nvidia driver?  see the nvidia logo when X starts?
<DanaG> and part of the changelog is "changed audio verbs"
<SeveredCross> orentet:  Okay, first open the sources.list by typing sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<SeveredCross> At the commandline.
<SeveredCross> Then look for a line similar to this one:
<SeveredCross> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<SeveredCross> (Except it'll say feisty and not dapper)
<SeveredCross> You'll want to remove the # in front of it.
<luca> bur[n] er I installed the driver downloaded directly from the nvidia site, and before I used the package nvidia-glx-new
<SeveredCross> Then save the file and exit nano. (Ctrl-X)
<Alan> or you could use the repo manager in synaptic...
<luca> both give the same result
<Alan> and enable it
<SeveredCross> ALan: He can't boot X.
<SeveredCross> *start X.
<Alan> oooh
<Alan> sorry Seveas
<Alan> erm
<bur[n] er> luca: so are you actually using it?  just cause you downloaded it, doesn't mean it's in use
<SeveredCross> Anyway
<orentet> severed cross can i talk to you in private?
<Alan> SeveredCross, - thats what i get for not reading
<SeveredCross> orentet: I'd rather not, I'm not fond of PM's.
<julian__> anyone upgraded to kernel 2.6.20
<slvmchn> is there a way to change the desktop resolution in a bash script
<SeveredCross> All the text flying by too much for you?
<luca> bur[n] er yeah I am positive, installed and functioning :)
<SeveredCross> julian__: Feisty uses it, it's fine.
<dade> hi everybody... is it possible that on a 500GB partition i lose 50 gb formatting it in ext3?
<DanaG> "Change audio verb table for Vista DTM test.	"
<julian__> i meant 2.6.21
<julian__> sorry
<SeveredCross> orentet: Let me type up the instructions and pastebin them.
<orentet> thats what i have to do?
<DanaG> oh wait, that as already there in an old update.
<orentet> thanks
<SeveredCross> orentet: It's a rather involved process.
<orentet> why does it have to be like that?
<SeveredCross> You need to enable universe and multiverse.
<SeveredCross> Then
<SeveredCross> Issue the following commands:
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get update
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Slart> dade: I don't think you'd lose that much.. but are you sure it's 50Gb? and not 50000 Mb?
<finetuch> is this ati or nvid?
<SeveredCross> finetuch: orentet's got ATI.
<orentet> ati
<SeveredCross> orentet;
<finetuch> so do i
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get update
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) #Okay if it is already installed
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<SeveredCross> sudo depmod -a
<SeveredCross> That's what you need to do.
<Slart> dade: hard drive manufacturers are really bad a math =) to their financial advantage of course =)
<SeveredCross> After you've edited your sources.list to include the multiverse and universe repos.
<T`2> anyone here know how to fix broken time on ubuntu? my clock is 1hr behind and no idea how to make it right
<orentet> wait a second
<orentet> i lost you
<dade> Slart: yep, this is my df output:
<SeveredCross> orentet: Let me type it up and pastebin it.
<orentet> when do i need to press all the commands and whats the connection with sources.list
<SeveredCross> So you can follow.
<orentet> ok
<dade> "/dev/md1             480726864    202792 480524072   1% /mnt/raid"
<orentet> hard reading instructions here
<tyler_> how do i see what version of ubuntu i'm running? i think my install cd was 6.06
<tyler_> in the terminal that is
<slvmchn> how do i use beryl? i installed it via synaptic but it doesn't show up in the login screen (like fluxbox, kde, gnome etc.) and i can't figure out how to run it
<dade> Slart: /dev/md1              459G  199M  459G   1% /mnt/raid
<Bitmess> In fstab how can I mount NTFS partition as read/write?
<AmishWarlord> there are a few ways... easiest might just be `cat /etc/apt/sources.list` and see what name it mentions... dapper/edgy/feisty
<sharms> tyler_: lsb_release -rc
<tyler_> thanks
<dstaley> While Installing Ubuntu, I get a "Partman failed with exit code 10" error while starting the partitioner, and it will not let me continue.
<bodhi_zazen> Bitmess, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337970
<dstaley> I've never seen this anywhere befre
<finetuch> cross, can you send me that also?
<dade> Slart: and this is what mdadm --detail gives me
<dade>      Array Size : 488391808 (465.77 GiB 500.11 GB)
<dade>     Device Size : 244195904 (232.88 GiB 250.06 GB)
<Bitmess> bodhi_zazen,  thanks
<bodhi_zazen> :)
<Slart> dade: 500 000 000 000 bytes equals about 476 Gb .. but you're still missing a couple of gigs..
<gregorovius> how can I set my fstab so a user can unmount a ntfs-3g partition?
<dade> Slart: yes how come?
<Slart> dade: might be formatting issues.. or something else.. don't know
<sheesha> hey all :) wanna buy a new hd(400 gb) but i think my mainboard, bios is too old (about 6 years), no updates. is it possible to mount the hd?
<finetuch> Amish,i got an error saying thatAuthentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bobbob1016> sheesha, internal or external?
<dade> Slart: mac osX tells me i have 458GB free on the samba share
<sheesha> bobbob1016: internal
<bodhi_zazen> Bitmess, /dev/hdxy /media/ntfs ntfs-3g umask=007,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0
<dade> Slart: should I try to reformat it maybe in ext2?
<bodhi_zazen> ntfs-config gives you a gui though
<fall-en> does anyone know of a good program for transfering mp3s to an mp3 player?
<guzzlefry> has anyone here gotten the Java plugin to work with Firefox on the liveCD?
<AmishWarlord> finetuch: trying to do what?
<Slart> dade: sorry.. I made an error.. you should get about 465 Gb from a 500Gb drive.. if they are still that bad at math
<bobbob1016> sheesha, it probably won't work, unless you use the limiter jumper, it isn't an ubuntu problem, it's a hardware issue
<finetuch> install ati drivers
<bobbob1016> sheesha, you could buy a PCI-IDE card, that might work
<Slart> dade: they count 1000 bytes to a kilobyte.. the computer counts 1024 bytes to a kilobyte.. the difference adds up
<sheesha> bobbob1016 k thx
<dade> Slart: do they really do that?
<bobbob1016> sheesha, PCI-IDE means it turns one of your computer's card slots into a hard drive slot
<finetuch> Amish ;i read that fourm and did what it said and got that
<Slart> dade: yes.. as far as I know
<enjoi> hello, does anyone know anything about oidentd, ive got trouble making it work on my server
<AmishWarlord> what step did it happen at?
<Slart> dade: it's usually in the fine print on the hard drive.. or at their site
<bobbob1016> sheesha, a lot of bioses harddrive limits can be skipped this way
<finetuch> 1 sec i got to look
<dade> Slart: ok i'm gonna check it out
<Bitmess> bodhi_zazen, Got it, thanks
<bodhi_zazen> :)
<s7st3m_hul7> hey guyz. dose lo have to be auto loaded for gnoem settings to work i have remove lo from interfaces. and now im geting gnome settings error
<sheesha> bobbob1016 ah cool. would i get the full capacity in ubunutu when i set the limiter jumpers?
<finetuch> amish :gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con
<Bitmess> is there a windows decoration that has transparent title bars without desktop effects?
<bobbob1016> sheesha, no, the limiter jumpers are for the bios, they limit the drive to be a certain size, I think 132 or something like that
<AmishWarlord> _hul7: it's a bad idea to disable loopback.  It will cause weird issues.
<Slart> Bitmess: I don't think you can get transparency without either beryl/compiz or some other composite thingy
<AmishWarlord> finetuch: then it sounds like you entered the wrong password.  Try sudo instead of gksudo.
<s7st3m_hul7> how doi enable it plz cuz i delet teh enrty dont know what it is now
<bobbob1016> sheesha, you could also buy a drive enclosure http://www.compusa.com/products/products.asp?N=0&Ntt=drive%20enclosure&Ntk=All&Nty=1&D=drive%20enclosure&Dx=mode%20matchall for $30, and put the drive in that
<dstaley> Can I upgrade from Dapper, or should I upgrade from edgy?
<dade> slart: this is the page http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=Barracuda_7200.10_SATA_250.2_GB&vgnextoid=a62099f4fa74c010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&vgnextchannel=a32a2f290c5fb010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD&reqPage=Model#
<CaT[tm] > je gads. gutsy is newer the feisty? (ie in devel)
<enjoi> no one bout the oidentd issue?:(
<SeveredCross> orentet: http://pastebin.ca/466425
<finetuch> well could the fourm be wrong?
<Whtiger> Hey, http://rafb.net/p/NGn6du57.html <-- why is that resolving to that? I'd kind of like that to have a 100% packet loss instead of some random place. =)
<foxiness> is there ""oracle developer" on ubuntu ?
<SeveredCross> The instructions there are fairly detailed and should work okay.
<abraxas_> hullo
<orentet> thanks
<bobbob1016> sheesha, the drive enclosure turns an internal drive into external drive
<finetuch> im not trin to diss your help this is confusing but i think itl be worth learnin
<Bitmess> Slart, thanks, I gave up on Beryl/compiz. I have an ATI and it's not working out for me
<abraxas_> i'm having trouble getting SSH working...are there any "remote access disabled by default" features I gotta deal with?
<bobbob1016> anyone know how to get iTunes 7 shares in Rhythmbox?
<SeveredCross> You can't bobbob1016.
<dade> bobbob1016: it does not work yet
<sheesha> bobbob1016 thank you very much. i think ill save for a new pc or buy me a pci-ide card ;)
<enjoi> F'abraxas_: normally it is just sudo apt-get install ssh
<SeveredCross> Apple broke the compatibility with iTunes 7 just to stop Rhythmbox and Banshee from accessing iTunes shares.
<abraxas_> when I type: ssh user@localhost it works fine...when i use my IP address, it fails....and the routing -seems- correct
<Slart> dade: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=en-US&name=Storage_Capacity_Measurement_Standards_-_Seagate_Technology&vgnextoid=9493781e73d5d010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD
<abraxas_> I'm trying to find out for -sure- whether it's the router being screwy or my system, but i can't seem to trace where the ssh request lands...it claims to hit my router's IP addy no matter what
<ste-foy> Bonne nuit Y`Awn`Hosh
<abraxas_> I got the D-Link VWR peddled by vonage, and nobody supports it
<Gohalien__> there is any mirror for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to put in /etc/apt/sources.list I am downlading really slow from there 200 bytes
<bobbob1016> sheesha, the drive enclosure might be best, it is USB, and would work with all 400gig
<SeveredCross> orentet: Are you able to follow those isntructions?
<SeveredCross> s/isntructions/instructions.
<dade> Slart: thanks i'm reading that... you think that's the problem i have?
<sheesha> bobbob1016 ive already got a extern hd ;)
<orentet> yes
<kahrytan> slart: I got a headset w/ mic. And I can record.
<foxiness> is there "oracle developer" on ubuntu ?
<vbabiy> hey  guys has any one had a problem connecting to WPA networks with ndiswraper
<SeveredCross> foxiness: What/
<sheesha> bobbob1016 ide would be faster wouldnt it
<Slart> dade: it's not really a problem.. it's just that you've bought a drive that holds 500 000 000 000 bytes.. not 500 Gb =)
<foxiness> SeveredCross: oracle developer
<SeveredCross> Um, is that a piece of software?
<Slart> kahrytan: that was fast.. so the mic was broken?
<SeveredCross> Is it a person?
<SeveredCross> What are you asking for?
<SeveredCross> Make yourself clear man.
<SeveredCross> Slart: Well.
<kahrytan> Slart: The wire was breaking.
<bobbob1016> sheesha, if you don't have USB2
<SeveredCross> 500 Gb != 500 GiB.
<SeveredCross> When computers talk about Gb, it's GiB really.
<kahrytan> Slart: and compusa is around the corner.
<dade> Slart: yes :) I was just getting sure i did not have to reformat again
<jmg> Gigs in Black
<sheesha> bobbob1016 i dont have *kicks his pc*
<Slart> SeveredCross: yes.. sorry.. you're right
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> So he did buy a 500 GB drive, just not a 500 GiB drive which is what you'd expect.
<idefixx> SeveredCross: When hd manufactures talk about gb it gib!
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<SeveredCross> They talk about GB--1000's of bytes
<Slart> kahrytan: ah.. nice to hear it's working
<SeveredCross> When computers talk about size, it's GiB--1024's of bytes.
<kahrytan> Now I just want to tie recordmydesktop into audio
<serenity> i want to upgrade to 7.04, but it tells me "authentication failed"
<kahrytan> Slart: What does hw:0,0 mean?
<serenity> how do i fix this?
<SeveredCross> But all computers PRINT GB anyway for legacy reasons.
<dade> Severedcross: isn't it the other way? GiB 1000s and GB 1024s?
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<jmg> nah
<jmg> GiB is 1024s
<abraxas_> so -IS- there a way to tell if the ssh request is hitting my router or my system? it DOES ask for a password, which makes me think it's hitting an SSH server
<SeveredCross> GiB == gibibyte. They use the 'bi' to indicate binary.
<Slart> kahrytan: hw:0,0 means the first device on your first soundcard..
<bobbob1016> sheesha, if you have the drive already, it might make sense to put the $30 for the enclosure
<abraxas_> but if the router has one and steals ALL ssh requests.....i know that seems weird
<Slart> kahrytan: it's how alsa names your sound devices..
<bobbob1016> sheesha, that way you have it working at some capacity until you get the new PC
<dade> Severedcross: now i'll remember it!
<abraxas_> i came here cuz I use ubuntu, but if there's a more appropriate channel where someone might have suggestions?
<sheesha> bobbob1016 no i just thought about buying it
<kahrytan> Slart: Which one is which?
<jmg> abraxas_: change the router's ssh ports to another port, or learn how to auth to it and then shell in
<foxiness> SeveredCross: oh its a miss sorry
<jmg> abraxas_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<s7st3m_hul7> How do I set the time using terminal command ?
<bobbob1016> sheesha, oh, ok, then wait until you get a new PC
<jmg> s7st3m_hul7: date
<abraxas_> jmg: did that, still had it ask for a password...still gave the right passwords..still got auth errors....and i'm not certain this isn't a topic related to ubuntu yet
<kahrytan> slart: and How do i figure the names?
<sheesha> bobbob1016 yes xD thanks
<AmishWarlord> abraxas -- it made it.  If the router was rejecting it, or the packets were being routed to lake erie, you wouldn't get that far.
<jmg> abraxas_: do you see any connections in auth.log, also tcpdump on the ubuntu machine and see if anything is connecting
<Slart> kahrytan: there is a file  /proc/asound/cards that has the names of your cards.. you can do "cat /proc/asound/cards" to see it
<vbabiy> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dade> slart: thanks for making me ralize my3 hd are kinda crap :)
<jmg> and also telnet to your external ip on port 22
<Alarm> hello i got a problem mounting my external usb hd . when i plug it in and turn it on , and try to enter in the partition i get: could not enter folder /media/win5 . i can only mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 . i did also add my user (alarm) to the plugdev group , and rebooted as well.
<Alarm> in the fstab there is nothing listed about the /dev/sda1 device .
<aoliax> anyone know if the A+ certification is worthwhile?
<Slart> dade: it's not crap.. it's just some confusion about the numbers... =)
<kahrytan> Slart: first 0 is the sound card?
<jmg> abraxas_: you should see a banner like SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.3p2 Debian-5ubuntu1
<Alarm>  when i mount it with pmount /dev/sda1 as i said it works pretty well,. i can enter the partition,. but once i turn it of (even if i remove it safely) , and then turn it on again, i get again the same message . it is an ntfs drive
<Slart> kahrytan: yes.. the second is the device on the card.. my audigy has 7 or 8 of those.. one for recording.. one for playing... the rest I have no idea what they do =)
<serenity> aoliax: a+ is not worth it
<kahrytan> Slart: And how do you know which one is which
<serenity> depends on the job that you want, but normally it isnt worth it
<abraxas_> jmg no banner at all before it ask for the password
<serenity> they will train you and they just want to know that your competant
<dade> Slart: yep, kinda sad knowing you spent some good $ and realize it was less than what you thought!
<abraxas_> and it immediately (no delay) denies any password i give it
<niriven> Is there a firewall on or something by default in ubuntu? i cannot connect to an open port remotely (yes i have my router setup)
<Slart> kahrytan: check the file /proc/asound/devices for a list of all the devices
<orestyle8> are there any speaker channels on freenode?
<jmg> abraxas_: use telnet
<dade> Slart: anyway, now I can finally start using the NAS
<Slart> dade: yup.. but it's not like you could have gotten a better deal somewhere else.. they all cheat
<abraxas_> jmg i have that port blocked right now, actually
<kahrytan> Slart: It just gave the sound chip. (0)
<aoliax> serenity: thanks, i was told that that was a useful thing to have
<jabagawee> is there any dedicated irc channel for beryl?
<aoliax> serenity: good thing i didnt waste my time haha
<dade> Slart: great! that's a relief to know :D
<Slart> kahrytan: devices.. not cards.. /proc/asound/devices
<abraxas_> jmg: but i'm unblocking it... all i have set up right now is 22 set to forward ssh requests to my system
<Slart> kahrytan: you can check /proc/asound/pcm too
<micro> slm slm
<Electricity> What do I need to install to watch DVDs?
<kahrytan> slart: All It gave is just the one.
<Slart> kahrytan: pcm too?
<halobox> hello
<halobox> is there any french here ?
<shwag> whenever I hit the keyboard, my cursor drags.
<Slart> !fr  | halobox
<ubotu> halobox: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Slart> !dvd | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kahrytan> slart:  That got me MIC for 00-01 and Capture and Playback for 00-00
<gas> anyone there? First, Hi all :) I got a little problem: i want the PC to make those steps : every 10 minutes, if internet connection is down, launch the command "pon dsl-provider"... anyone would like to help me?
<jmg> abraxas_: that might help
<J^son> I have my printer connected to my ubuntu box working fine... I am trying to print from my windows box which is connected to it through a router.. I enabled file sharing through samba... Can someone help me with the printer issues?
<Slart> kahrytan: that sounds correct.. so.. hw:0,0 is the capture and playback device.. can do both.. hw:0,1 is the microphone capture device
<ste-foy> Bonjour tout le monde
<zetsumei> ok i got a major problem
<J^son> salut ste-foy
<Slart> !fr | ste-foy
<ubotu> ste-foy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zetsumei> i just installed ubunut on my laptop and i cant get my wifi working :(
<zetsumei> or sound
<ste-foy> Slart, sorry I did a /amsg
<ste-foy> :(
<Slart> gas: I'd use crontab to make the "once every 10 minutes"-thingy.. ... hmm.. to check if the internet connection was up I guess you could use "ping"... combine the two with some bash magic and you should be set =)
<techjim> hey guys, I'm running eclipse on ubuntu 7.04 and I can't run my main method to run inside eclipse... any ideas?
<Slart> ste-foy: no worries.. just thought you spoke only french =)
<zetsumei> no one can help me get my wifi working?
<Enselic__> I don't get it, how would I think if I would like to set what font rxvt should use?
<Enselic__> xlsfonts?
<Enselic__> then what?
<slvmchn> how do i use beryl? i installed it via synaptic but it doesn't show up in the login screen (like fluxbox, kde, gnome etc.) and i can't figure out how to run it
<J^son> I have my printer connected to my ubuntu box working fine... I am trying to print from my windows box which is connected to it through a router.. I enabled file sharing through samba... Can someone help me with the printer issues?
<Enselic__> slvmchn: you can try by running beryl
<Flannel> slvmchn: beryl runs ontop of gnome, for instance.  Not instead of.  Ask in #ubuntu-efects
<Enselic__> literally
<UnluckyMike> zetsumei: what kind of card do you have
<Slart> slvmchn: beryl is sometihng you run on top of gnome .. there is a beryl-manager you can install.. it gives you an icon in the task tray with some menus for settings etc
<Flannel> slvmchn: sorry, #ubuntu-effects
<drew> how do i modify what ubuntu loads on start-up?
<Enselic__> drew: System -> Preferences -> Sessions iirc
<Enselic__> that's one way
<Flannel> drew: which startup?  Login? or actual machine bootup?
<Enselic__> another is to modfy runlevel scripts
<drew> machine bootup, it hangs for a few seconds right when ubuntu splash screen appears
<drew> something is getting in its way, it hangs for a minute or so, then carries on with normal bootup
<Slart> good night everyone
<klotho> hey, I'm trying to upgrade, but it says that the upgrade can't be authenticated.... anything I should do, or isthere a problem?
<Flannel> drew: probably DHCP
<ste-foy> beryl ? youo need to have your direct redenring to use beryl
<zetsumei> anyone think they can help me get my wifi working
<ste-foy> -o
<drew> Flannel: anyway to speed it up
<klotho> also, any problems with feisty faun and thinkpad T23, especially wireless (which was broken in the last version)?
<drew> Flannel: im on dsl through a router, never had this issue in 6.06 =\
<Flannel> drew: You can stop the splash temporarily and check it out (at GRUB highlight your boot option, hit 'e' to edit, the remove 'quiet' and 'nosplash' then boot it)
<drew> Flannel: aaah, tyvm.
<Flannel> !bum | drew
<ubotu> drew: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Flannel> drew: that's how to edit/whatever stuff, if/when you want to; as well.
<gas> anyone there? First, Hi all :) I got a little problem: i want the PC to make those steps : every 10 minutes, if internet connection is down, launch the command "pon dsl-provider"... anyone would like to help me?
<drew> Flannel: great, thank you
<klotho> anyone home?
<klotho> "I'm trying to upgrade, but it says that the upgrade can't be authenticated.... anything I should do, or isthere a problem?"
<klotho> a problem with the authentication server that you may know of...
<wepeel> Hey all, quick question. I'm going to be setting up Ubuntu for a friend of mine this week and he has DSL. He also has a router. If it's a PPOE connection, will that be taken care of by the router or do I have to set up something in the OS?
<poningru> wepeel: the router has to take care of it
<Zorlin> Wepeel: Is the modem a LAN-based, or a USB-only one?
<Whtiger> can someone explain to me why this is happening? http://rafb.net/p/NGn6du57.html
<Pelo> wepeel,  yes if dsl connections should be setup in the router already
<klotho> so no one here knows anything about what to do about an authentication problem with the upgrade?
<ignas> hi
<wepeel> poningru: great thanks
<Pelo> wepeel,  other wise    pppoeconf
<wepeel> Zorlin: not USB
<wepeel> Pelo: thanks x 2
<gas> anyone there? First, Hi all :) I got a little problem: i want the PC to make those steps : every 10 minutes, if internet connection is down, launch the command "pon dsl-provider"... anyone would like to help me? (got pppoe connection that funcions just like modem )
<Zorlin> Wepeel: Then yes, it should be fine
<wepeel> thanks everyone. He's another win convert muahahaha.
<wepeel> (or will be, I'm sure)
<Whtiger> `ping` is resolving things it shouldn't.
<Zorlin> Yeah. I'm not fully converted yet =(
<pass26> anyone knows how to setup a radio stram server on ubuntu
<guille1983> what is wrong in this line in my sources.list ?? Imposible obtener http://ve.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  contrib/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<poningru> gas: you can setup a cron job if you know teh exact command
<poningru> !cron | gas
<ubotu> gas: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<wepeel> again, 'preciate the info. Back some other tim, I
<wepeel> 'm sure
<wepeel> weird
<mikeh0209> i upgraded to fiesty fawn, and now, i cannot figure out how to minimize any open windows.  the shortcuts on the upperright of each window is gone
<poningru> guille1983: I'm guessing its the server's fault
<BFrank> why wasn't the text based installer of the alternative cd merged into the main installer disk and just made an option on the grub boot menu?
<gas> poningru the problem is that i dont know how to translate "if (is internet alive) then ..."
<poningru> guille1983: change it to global instead of ve in your repo config
<Flannel> BFrank: because they're entirely different.  One is an image (Desktop CD) that gets copied to the HD, the other is basically installing a bunch of packages.
<drew> Flannel: could i just do this in /boot/grub/menu.lst: kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=0f045108-3f6e-4956-ab4e-0f5f885c9b79 ro quiet ##splash
<drew> so i allways see bootup sequence
<guille1983> poningru: whay is the global?
<BFrank> Flannel: the boot cd has an installer that copies packages to the hd, does it not?
<guille1983> poningru: what *
<BFrank> the difference is one uses the gui to do this, and the other uses textmode, I still don't understand why they had to be seperate
<Flannel> drew: yeah, except you don't want to edit the booting lines directly, you want to scroll up a bit to the option lines, edit those.  Otherwise the changes you make get removed whenever you install a new kernel
<ignas> i have this very funny problem, my root filesystem has no mountpoint or something like that ... i mean df is not showing it, mount is not showing it as well, "df -h ." shows how much space is left but is not showing it mounted on "/"
<poningru> guille1983: sys->admin->software sources
<Flannel> BFrank: The Alternate CD is basically a dpkg machine.  The DEsktop CD is an image.
<guille1983> poningru: ok ok
<ignas> where could i look too find out what's broken?
<BFrank> hmm, so the desktop cd doesn't use pkgs?
<Flannel> BFrank: they're ENTIRELY different installation methods, independant of the interface.
<poningru> BFrank: take this up in -installer
<BFrank> to install ubuntu?
<drew> Flannel: hmm, didn't see anything with "splash" higher up.
<Flannel> BFrank: nope.  Which is why you can't use the DEsktop CD to upgrade-- no package on the CD
<BFrank> interesting
<poningru> ignas: whats broken?
<drew> Flannel: except this "# defoptions=quiet splash" just remove # then?
<BFrank> is alternative cd always going to be an option with future ubuntu release?
<Flannel> drew: no.  Remove the quiet and splash.
<Flannel> BFrank: yes.
<poningru> gas: easier is to do if the connection goes down
<BFrank> ok
<Flannel> BFrank: or, as far as in the foreseeable future, yes.
<drew> Flannel: ah, k thx
<poningru> gas: do a post ifdown
<NBrepresent> is there any way to force a download of a package, ignoring its dependancies? my problem is that i want to download the mysql query browser gui, but it says i have to install mysql.... i already have mysql installed, but not through the package manager (i installed xampp for linux)
<BeRniTo> Does anybody know what the + symbol means in the list of Usplashes when doing "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so"?
<ignas> poningru: root partititon is in my fstab but not mtab which leads to various interesting things
<Flannel> drew: The comments are because grub doesn't see them atbboot time, but udpate-grub sees them when recreating that file (each time you add/remove a kernel)
<Zorlin> BeRniTo: Doesnt it represent a bullet point?
<jeffwheele1> Every time I login or turn my monitor on, my monitor's position settings are reset and I have to reconfigure the positioning, and it changes depending on which video drivers I'm using.
<jeffwheele1> What's going on?
<Flannel> drew: so, after you change it, update-grub
<BeRniTo> Zorlin, what's a bullet point?
<Crescendo_> My system doesn't seem to have any swap space.  How do I add some?
<drew> Flannel: ah ok, thats why its all #
<ignas> poningru: like 5.6 GB volume showing up in file save dialogs, etc.
<Zorlin> BeRniTo: Its meant to seperate information
<Pelo> jeffwheele1,  each driver probably uses a diffrent refresh or something
<Zorlin> - Like
<Zorlin> - This
<NBrepresent> so can i install the query browser anyway, and ignore its dependency on mysql ?
<poningru> ignas: hmm
<jeffwheele1> Pelo: hmm? why would I need to reset the positioning then every time I turn on the monitor, even if nothing changes?
<poningru> ignas: can you pastebin the mount output?
<mikeh0209> i upgraded to fiesty fawn, and now, i cannot figure out how to minimize any open windows.  the shortcuts on the upperright of each window is gone
<BeRniTo> Zorlin, it doesn't make sense. Are you under Ubuntu?
<Pelo> jeffwheele1,  the monitor doesn'T remember probabaly, I'm just guessing
<Whtiger> My `ping` is resolving anything I put in it, despite it not existing. Can anyone help me?  http://rafb.net/p/NGn6du57.html
<ignas> poningru: http://pastey.net/19869
<estigma> #ubuntu-es
<Zorlin> BeRniTo: They are simply symbols used to seperate information: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullet_point
<Pelo> estigma,    /join #ubuntu-es
<kahrytan> How do i make the sound record capture whats going out?
<kahrytan> sound recorder
<ignas> poningru: hmm, sudo mount / kind of solved it, but it is not being performed by default
<poningru> ignas: buh...
<poningru> wtfrack
<NBrepresent> is there any way to force a download of a package, ignoring its dependancies? my problem is that i want to download the mysql query browser gui, but it says i have to install mysql.... i already have mysql installed, but not through the package manager (i installed xampp for linux)
<poningru> ignas: how are you still functioning?
<Zorlin>  These
<Zorlin>  are
<Zorlin>  bulletpoints
<Zorlin> BeRniTo: That answer your question?
<poningru> NBrepresent: ignore dependency
<BeRniTo> Zorlin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18497/
<jeffwheele1> Pelo: I'm using a pretty average Dell 1701FP monitor; any reason it could be forgetting, though?
<ignas> poningru: i wonder myself ;) but seems to be working this way since feisty upgrade
<NBrepresent> poningru: where is that option?
<BeRniTo> The * means that it's the actual Usplash in use.
<kahrytan> How do i make the sound recorder capture whats going out to speakers?
<BeRniTo> But don't understand the + symbol.
<jeffwheele1> I can't seem to find anything by Googling it.
<Zorlin> Ah. I think the + actually represents what is currently selected
<Pelo> jeffwheele1,   I donT' know that that is what is going on I'm just guessing at possiblities, I have no  way of checking , I'm just giving you possible leads,  google man google
* Pelo should have read the second line 
<Pelo> jeffwheele1,  stop switching  videocards and you should be fine
<Pelo> but I am just guessing
<Zorlin> BeRniTo: Not sure, sorry
<BeRniTo> Zorlin, If I change the Usplash to the second one, the * appears next to the second option but the + sign still remains on the first one.
<ignas> poningru: i saw the output that mount gives when you pass it wrong parameters after fsck today, but could not find it in logs ...
<biggahed> hello there... i messed up something and dont really know what am i supposed to do. anyways, im trying to login on gdm, but when it tries to load gnome i get only a term. exiting the term gives me a error window, saying that my session only lasted 10 secs
<d0lph1nK1ng> is there any tool to allow you to read/write EXT3 from Vista?
<jeffwheele1> Pelo: nah, I'm not; I meant that I have to change the monitor settings _differently_ depending on which driver I use; e.g. I have to change to one horizontal setting on the nv drivers, and a different one to make the nvidia drivers appear correct.
<Zorlin> Okay, BeRniTo: The * means what is selected within the dialogue box, and the + means what your usplash is currently set to
<biggahed> viewing the details of the error i see that it tried to create /dev/null but it couldt... and it goes back to the login screen. can anyone help?
<dj-fu> god damnit
<Zorlin> Select the 2nd option and confirm it, the + will move there next time you open the dialogue
<poningru> NBrepresent: aptitude <package>:
<poningru> NBrepresent: put that in for mysql
<Zorlin> have to go man
<Zorlin> sorry
<NBrepresent> you mean for the query browser?
<poningru> NBrepresent: and that should hold mysql
<NBrepresent> i don't want mysql, i already have it.
<Pelo> jeffwheele1,  check your monitor's manual if you have it or check online,  try to see of you can make a "user's settings" that sticks or somesuch,
<torpedo|dog> When configuring my kernel, what processor family should I select for the Intel Core Duo? Pentium M?
<poningru> no package should have the package name for mysql
<BeRniTo> Zorlin, no, It doesn't. That's why I'm searching for it's meaning. :P
<poningru> and then try to install query browser
<NBrepresent> k
<jeffwheele1> Pelo: sounds like a good idea; I'll look (thanks for helping, by the way)
<eXcAliBuR> I need some 1 on 1 help setting up a email with ubuntu... i have postfix and smtp and saslauth and all that other fun stuff ... but the final config with alias i don't know how to do... please pm me
<biggahed> anyone? :)
<NBrepresent> so the colon after <package> is important?
<lontra> what packages provides liblazy?
<poningru> biggahed: whatsup?
<NBrepresent> poningru: so the colon after <package> is important?
<biggahed> hello there... i messed up something and dont really know what am i supposed to do. anyways, im trying to login on gdm, but when it tries to load gnome i get only a term. exiting the term gives me a error window, saying that my session only lasted 10 secs
<Pelo> biggahed,  try the forum
<biggahed> viewing the details of the error i see that it tried to create /dev/null but it couldt... can anyone help?
<poningru> NBrepresent: right
<biggahed> this
<scarter> are the kvm and vt features only available in the server version of feisty
<swj> anyone know if pidgin will make it into feisty?
<philwhln> help! I've just upgraded to feisty and all the text is just blocks
<biggahed> isnt this a support channel? if it isnt, im sorry.
<Pelo> biggahed,  did you setup progs to load at startup ?
<poningru> biggahed: it is
<NBrepresent> poningru: Unknown command "mysql:"
<Pelo> biggahed,  it is a support channel but the supporters are all users, we can only help you with stuff we know
<poningru> NBrepresent: no dude when you are installing the browser query thing
<Whtiger> Can someone tell me why `ping` keeps resolving anything I give it? I know "asd" shouldn't resolve to anything..
<NBrepresent> ah, i think i read it in the usage notes.
<philwhln> does anyone know why my fonts are just blocks?
<poningru> so sudo aptitude install mysql: browserquerything
<biggahed> :) np
<biggahed> i think i removed all the startup progs in the session manager
<biggahed> anyway to restore it?
<poningru> philwhln: just install all the fonts
<lontra> !apt-file liblazy
<poningru> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Pelo> biggahed,  that sounds like what you did wrong there are a number of progs inthere that are suppose to start
<Monie> Ok, when I tried to install ubuntu, It said loading kernel, then a black screen came up and it said INT 14: some stuff and something else, can anyone help me?
<kahrytan> How do i make the sound recorder capture whats going out to speakers?
<philwhln> poningru. thanks i'll give it a go
<poningru> biggahed: sorry whats the prob?
<gyaresu> anyone get permissions problems with mpd after an upgrade to feisty. It was working, is a member of the audio group and here is a link to my error.log http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2568635#post2568635
<biggahed> i was getting the same weird error about the session only lating 10 secs
<lontra> what packages provides liblazy.so.0?
<Pelo> biggahed,  are you able to start the command line ?
<biggahed> im talking to you on it
<poningru> lontra: liblazy
<Pelo> biggahed,  good,    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or k or x depending,  hopefully this will restore the defaults you removed
<lontra> poningru:  it's not available :/
<biggahed> lemme try
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> hold on
<poningru> biggahed: you uninstalled it?
<Monie> Anyone know what why?
<Crescendo_> My system doesn't seem to have any swap space.  How do I add some?
<biggahed> "already at newest version"
<biggahed> no
<biggahed> should i use dpkg magic?
<Pelo> poningru,  he removed all the progs from the sessions windows
<scarter> are the kvm and vt features only available in the server version of feisty
* Pelo has to go , later
<poningru> oh
<biggahed> dpkg reinstall ubuntu-desktop ?
<poningru> no no
<poningru> biggahed: just type startx at the command line
<poningru> Crescendo: you have to create a new partition for it
<poningru> or you can use a loop device
<lontra> i found one :)
<lontra> in debian experimental
<biggahed> that gives some error about /dev/null again
<biggahed> permission denied
<poningru> biggahed: sudo startx
<poningru> ofcourse
<biggahed> ill try with sudo
<biggahed> yeah, it did work
<poningru> biggahed: now go and check off all of them
<biggahed> are you sure?
<at0miku> how do I see which applications are connected to what?
<at0miku> tcp        0      0 cpc5-ipsw1-0-0-cu:47027 www.myaffiliateprog:www ESTABLISHED
<at0miku> tcp        0      0 cpc5-ipsw1-0-0-cu:40217 akamai-cluster.enta:www ESTABLISHED
<Electricity> Help me, I typed this into a terminal, but it said no command sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<at0miku> got a few dodgy looking things there
<at0miku> I dont like it at all
<biggahed> wont that do the same it did to my normal acc gnome session?
<gas> i'll try this:   in /etc/network/interfaces i add this line: post-down */10 * * * * pon dsl-provider on   thank you poningru
<red22> doe gnome need gdm to run pls?
<poningru> biggahed: I mean check them on
<poningru> at0miku: hmm hold on
<at0miku> I think I am rooted
<rbil> at0miku: well are you talking about those u posted above? that is a web browser connection
<biggahed> all checked
<at0miku> hmm
<biggahed> but for the root acc
<Electricity> Help me, I typed this into a terminal, but it said no command sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<at0miku> rbil: i am not connected to it through firefox or w/e
<biggahed> can i copy that to my normal user acc?
<at0miku> rbil: how can I see what is connected to it?
<biggahed> se session file, i mean
<Faintofhearts> Does anyone here know if it is possible to get Kiba-Dock running under Ubuntu 7.04?
<biggahed> the*
<IgorSobreira> my 7.04 cant play any sounds...anybody could help me?
<poningru> biggahed: yes
<poningru> !sound | IgorSobreira
<ubotu> IgorSobreira: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<biggahed> and wheres that?
<at0miku> How can I see which applications are connected to what?
<poningru> biggahed: how many accounts do you have on your computer?
<rbil> at0miku: is firefox running?
<Faintofhearts> Does anyone here know if it is possible to get Kiba-Dock running under Ubuntu 7.04?
<biggahed> ah, i think i found it
<poningru> Faintofhearts: never done it before but supposedly yes
<Electricity> Help me, I typed this into a terminal, but it said no command sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<Scootin159> what's the best way to go about diagnosing a suspend issue?
<IgorSobreira> poningru, i've already tried all of this...but nothing works here...
<at0miku> rbil: no
<poningru> Electricity: remove the examples
<rbil> some websites use akamai-cluster.enta for dns purposes
<Faintofhearts> poningru: I've been having  lot of trouble trying to install it. It's not in synaptic, and whenever I attempt a manual install I find errors.
<zbrown> Hmmm how would I use dpkg to check a package's dependencies?
<rbil> at0miku: u only use firefox as a browser?
<at0miku> rbil
<at0miku> nvm
<at0miku> :)
<Crescendo_> poningru, there's no GUI way to do it?
<sirk> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120114250912
<at0miku> actually
<at0miku> no
<poningru> Crescendo_: sorry?
<at0miku> firefox is closed but its still connected
<poningru> sirk: please do not spam here
<Crescendo_> poningru, the swap spage
<Crescendo_> space*
<biggahed> didnt work :/
<poningru> Crescendo: oh hmm
<rbil> at0miku: well u can try killing all instances of ff, if you're worried about it. I doubt that u are rootkited :-)
<poningru> biggahed: I still dont understand what you are trying to do dude
<poningru> biggahed: can you explain what you did?
<Anaken> Hello
<rroyal> ls
<biggahed> i cp'd /root/.gnome2/session to /home/biggahed/.gnome2/
<rroyal> #ls
<poningru> biggahed: no dude what did you first that messed it up?
<Scootin159> what's the best way to go about diagnosing a suspend issue?
<tarelerulz> firefox sometime downloads to tmp then sometimes to the desktop
<tarelerulz> How do I get it to download to the temp
<biggahed> i deleted all the session apps with the session manager app
<poningru> biggahed: session manager app?
<poningru> biggahed: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tarelerulz> The reason I ask is I download alot of small video and sometime mplayer plugin can play then and other it cant
<biggahed> now when i try to log in with gdm i get a term. i exit it and i get a error window. the details of the msg show several /etc/gdm/xsomething /dev/null  permission denied errors
<biggahed> last stable 7.x
<biggahed> i think its 7.04
<poningru> right
<poningru> biggahed: where did you delete it from?
<poningru> 'Sessions' ?
<poningru> like system->pref->sessions?
<biggahed> yeah
<luisgmarine> tarelerulz, what is it that you want to do?
<poningru> biggahed: under startup programs?
<dj-fu> Is there a way to tell apt-get to install a package to a specific target 'root' directory? i.e; for a chroot environment?
<biggahed> that also
<Electricity> "Remove the examples?
<MagicFab> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/04/30/its-d-day/
<tarelerulz> I don't want the movies to download to desktop I would like them to be some place like temp
<biggahed> i also removed them from the current session apps running
<biggahed> and clicked apply
<biggahed> and now im here
<tarelerulz> I would like to ask if they go to temp is temp cleaned out every so offten
<tarelerulz> I don't want the tmp getting all big
<poningru> tarelerulz: yes it is cleaned out every so often
<poningru> biggahed: sigh...
<poningru> hold on
<tarelerulz> So if I tell firefox to download to temp it will and then sometime tmp will get clearned out
<biggahed> yeah, that was stupid :)
<MindUser39> ?
<poningru> biggahed: here I'll just pastebin my session and you can copy it
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<poningru> !ops | MindUser39
<ubotu> MindUser39: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUser39> Free phone calls all around the world - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<Electricity> I hear no sound in FEISTY FAWN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84.228.72.55]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<biggahed> i startx'd with root and it generated a session file on roots folder
<luisgmarine> tarelerulz, if you want firefox to download things to /tmp, just go into firefox Edit > Preferences > Main and in the " Downloads " check the box that says " Save Files to " and select the tmp folder
<biggahed> i cped it to my users dir
<poningru> biggahed: right hold on
<biggahed> and it didnt work
<poningru> biggahed: that is a bit different for root
<Electricity> I hear no sound in FEISTY FAWN
<Music_Shuffle> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<biggahed> then ill try
<vic2> guys
<dj-fu> Is there a way to tell apt-get to install a package to a specific target 'root' directory? i.e; for a chroot environment?
<sldkfj> my question:  is anyone good with help in updating the firmware of a CD/DVD drive with an .exe file in Ubuntu.
<vic2> does anybody know how to add fonts?
<biggahed> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<luisgmarine> tarelerulz, once you do that, follow this guide to show you how to edit a file that cleans out your /tmp/ folder everytime you shutdown your PC. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_clean_.2Ftmp.2F_folder_contents_on_shutdown
<sldkfj> ubuntu is the only OS, no xp and no wine
<tarelerulz> <luisgmarine>, thanks man , oh and god I love linux haha .
<poningru> biggahed: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/35452
<Powerking89670> Hello everyone, ive tried installing Ubuntu several times. Ive installed it in the past countless times but for some reason it does not like me this time.... but on boot Grub gives me "Grub Error 18", ive looked into this error and the description was technical jargon that makes no sence to me
<luisgmarine> tarelerulz, hehe, no problem, just follow those instructions letter by letter, dont' screw anything up, and if you run into problems then come back and look for me or just ask away.  I would like to inform you that I'm going to try this guide out right now too, so if something goes wrong you wont be the only one having technical difficulties :)
<poningru> Powerking89670: hmm looking
<Powerking89670> kk thank you :D
<tarelerulz> <luisgmarine>, haha , that is great will both be messed over .
<Powerking89670> Im about ready to try installing Xubuntu just to see if its any differant
<Powerking89670> if its not any differant its prolly time to ship the new HDD that worked yesterday back
<Pelo> it is possible to "bridge" partitions from different hdd together in order to make a larger /home partiton ? ( plan be is a complexe system of symlinks)
<poningru> Powerking89670: hmm ok it seems that its a bios problem
<andresmujica> Pelo: yeap you ust use LVM
<andresmujica> must
<Powerking89670> It cannot be, It worked with an install like 2 hours ago
<poningru> Powerking89670: go check in the bios and make sure that it recognizes more than 1024mb of hdd
<Powerking89670> It does
<Powerking89670> Ive already checked into that
<andresmujica> i'll recomed to you this, put the new disk create a new lvm partition move all you home data there
<poningru> Powerking89670: what did you change?
<Pelo> andresmujica,  I don't mean two hdd I mean two partitons ? lvm will do that ?
<biggahed> that should go on .gnome2/session , right?
<Powerking89670> I installed Ubuntu from a live CD from Kubuntu on the HDD
<Powerking89670> wiped the HDD with the Ubuntu installer
<andresmujica> and then convert you actial home particion to lvm and then you can join it to your new hdd
<Flannel> Pelo: Two LVM partitions, combined into one, then repartioned ontop of that, for a single /home, yep.
<andresmujica> yeap with 2 parttions it would be done too.
<poningru> Powerking89670: looking
<andresmujica> i'm gonna outline you the process.
<Vaske_Car> where do I set that volume is higher when recording with gnome recorder?
<Pelo> Flannel, thanks I'll explore hat possitlibthy
<Vaske_Car> It record but with low volume comparing to original
<Ryan> I have all WinXP computers except for 1 Ubuntu computer that I use as a server. I would like to be able to share the \var\www on my windows network. I know I need to use samba but I don't understand how. Can somebody give me instructions?
<Flannel> Pelo: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/  has a nice graphic and explanation (read the first bit, the technical stuff doesn't really pertain to ubuntu-- we have a better method)
<poningru> Powerking89670: ok here's the trouble
<biggahed> poningru that should go on .gnome2/session , right?
<Pelo> Flannel,  thank you
<poningru> biggahed: yes
<biggahed> it didnt work then
<atlantis> which kernel module deals with laptop mousepad accelleration and scrolling on the right hand side of the pad?
<poningru> biggahed: did you restart the box?
<haydn> ubuntu is gay linux for shitraping aids twats
<Pelo> biggahed,  if you are doig what I think it should be in  /.config/autostart
<poningru> atlantis: synaptic something
<poningru> !ops | haydn
<Fabian_Justice> yo yo yo
<laus> jf
<haydn> ubuntu sucks
<haydn> get slackware
<ubotu> haydn: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<haydn> you morons
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %haydn!*@*]  by nalioth
<laus> hola
<biggahed> restart the box?
<sldkfj> an Error 18 situation solved...........  http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/96509133/m/385000954831
<poningru> biggahed: restart the computer
<atlantis> poningru, i have it installed, but for some reason it stopped working... i dont wnat to restart the box, i just need to add the module...
<scarter> are the kvm and vt features only available in the server version of feisty?
<poningru> Powerking89670: all you have to do is make a new partition for /boot in the first gig of the hdd
<nalioth> scarter: you can install anything you like
<Kazol> After installing xcompmgr, I lost my bottom panel. What do I do?
<biggahed> Pelo theres some stuff in that dir
<Powerking89670> first gig, ok ill bbiab
<killermach_> I get a fatal error from grub while installing to an SATA drive. I told grub install to /dev/sda.. please help ??
<Powerking89670> thank you!@
<Kazol> How do I get my bottom panel back??
<scarter> nalioth: so then there's no special kernel tweaking or missing modules that would prevent install on client/workstation installs?
<biggahed> some gnome stuff, beagle etc
<poningru> atlantis: hmm
<Pelo> biggahed,  yes those are the files that start the progs you want on startup
<catid> has anyone done filesystem encryption before?
<biggahed> but the damn thing wont start. wth
<poningru> !dmcrypt | catid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmcrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sldkfj> kazol, you use gdm?
<IndyGunFreak> I've got a usb drive, that is formatted in ext3, but i can't seem to set it to allow a normal user to put data on it, what command will do this?"
<catid> poningru: have you tried dmcrypt yourself?
<poningru> catid: a while ago
<nalioth> scarter: it should pull the correct kernel, if necessary
<poningru> on a usb drive
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: chown
<IndyGunFreak> poningru: yeah...
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: i thought thats what i needed to do, but i don't know the command
<sldkfj> that's Gnome for those of you in Rio Linda
<swj> will windows or mac read ext3 usb?
<mobutu> mac will
<frantic> hellos
<swj> thanks
<mobutu> windows needs a goofy driver
<catid> poningru: how did it work out for you?
<ichmario> Can I install ubuntu in the free disk space of a nfts HDD
<poningru> catid: pretty well
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: chown + chmod
<poningru> catid: there is a howto on the wiki
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: ok, so chown + chmod device?
<catid> poningru: when you used it on a usb drive, was it easy to mount on other linux computers?
<mneptok> mobutu: OS X needs a third party driver too
<kbrooks> ttyl
<sldkfj> kazol, Do you use Gnome Desktop Manager?  (GDM)
<mobutu> really?
<mobutu> i attached a ext3 external hard drive
<poningru> catid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<mobutu> it just magically worked
<frantic> does anyone else have problems with XChat having weird characters on both sides of < and > in people's nicks
<poningru> catid: ofcourse
<IndyGunFreak> mobutu: my last one did, but this one is causing me problems
<biggahed> anything else in mind, guys?
<IndyGunFreak> it appears its formatted finme,e tc, according to gparted, its this permission thing driving me nuts
<catid> poningru: thanks for the suggestion.  i'd like to also try out reiser4's encryption support even if it's a bit hackish
<poningru> biggahed: I would just make a new user
<poningru> !adduser | biggahed
<ubotu> biggahed: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: could you explain that command i need a little better?..
<mneptok> IndyGunFreak: sudo chown -R username:username /path/to/mount/point && sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/mount/point && sudo chmod -R -x+X /path/to/mount/point
<frantic> also, anyone here obsessed with reversi?
<frantic> and how come none of you are on gnome gaming zone ever
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: tanks.
<poningru> frantic: lol
<frantic> we should just move the ubuntu support channel to gnome gaming zone
<mneptok> frantic: try Go
<frantic> go eh
<sldkfj> I had someone I could help and they split.
<mneptok> Go.
<Fabian_Justice> lol @ frantic
<poningru> ok guys I really should go study
<Fabian_Justice> I'm guessint that Wine will be much much better in like 20 years
<KiviOS> hallo
<poningru> exam in 2 days
<poningru> someone kick me if I come back
<KiviOS> ))
* eos87 esta impactado
<KiviOS> poningru> hallo
<Fabian_Justice> like, walkovers and accellerators will prolly get written by some helpful peeps for Wine, like DirectX and stuff
<estigma> #ubuntu-es
<KiviOS> hi all
<Fabian_Justice> I mean, if DirectX exists as an API for gaming on Windows, hopefully someday it can be ported to Unix
<bruenig> !hi | KiviOS
<ubotu> KiviOS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mneptok> poningru: want a 48 hour ban in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<KiviOS> ))
<YruUgly> anyone know how to install 7.04 with software raid>
<bruenig> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Electricity> I hear no sound in FEISTY FAWN and I NEED TO
<bruenig> !sound | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ichmario> Please, Can I install my brand new Ubuntu 7.04 in 3 gb of free space that I have in one nfts HDD, or is it impossible without loosing the data I have there stored?
<Electricity> bruenig, I did all that, it's like...Something with Totem I believe
<Lathiat> ichmario: thats pretty tight
<Matir> ichmario, ntfs can be resized to free up space
<ichmario> really=?
<mneptok> ichmario: installing Ubuntu means formatting and erasing drive space
<bruenig> Electricity, so you get sound with some things but not others?
<Lathiat> ichmario: ntfs can be rsized but 3GB is a pretty small amount of space anyway
<RememberPOL> Hi, I'm connected to a remote v6.06 system via SSH but for some reason it doesn't have external IP access (ie, i do `ping google.com` and get this: "ping: unknown host ubuntu.com").... Any idea of what might be misconfigured?
<Lathiat> ichmario: plus your going to want free space o your ntfs
<ichmario> i'd like to test ubuntu
<mneptok> RememberPOL: DNS?
<Lathiat> RememberPOL: check /etc/resolv.conf
<biggahed> Pelo now i get a terminal full of /dev/null permission denied lines
<cappicard> hmm... has anyone successfully installed vmware in 64-bit?
<Lathiat> ichmario: If you want to test Ubuntu just try the Live CD ?
<kenji> hi guys how can I change the gnome menu icon ?
<elhaxxorz> Help with adding another monitor to my NVIDIA 7800GT?
<__mikem> mneptok, I am sure Seveas would be only too happy to ablidge to poningru's wishes
<ichmario> well, that's right about the live cd
<mneptok> __mikem: hell, i'll do it >:)
<Pelo> biggahed,  what did you put in that folder ?
<ichmario> but i want to taste if it really works with all my drivers
<__mikem> mneptok, are you an op?
<bruenig> kenji, do "find /usr/share/icons -iname distr"
<mneptok> __mikem: but only if poningru asks. the joke isn't funny otherwise.
<RememberPOL> mneptok: 88.191.83.33
<estigma> help me
<__mikem> lol
<estigma> i write this
<mneptok> RememberPOL: nslookup ubuntu.com
<biggahed> nothing that i can remember
<KiviOS> How much hard disk place Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn needs? CPUs frequency and minimal RAM
<estigma> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<estigma> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Pelo> estigma,  what do you need help with
<biggahed> but stangely, chmoding 777 it booted me
<estigma> wirells
<Pelo> !wifi | estigma   did you read this ?
<ubotu> estigma   did you read this ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RememberPOL> Lathiat: /etc/resolv.conf is empty (besides two lines of comment)
<KiviOS> ?
<biggahed> but i got a "panel already running error
<StEaLtHtHiEf> I hate doing something like this.  But the Community site will not come up, and its killing me.  I downloaded the iso, opened it and burned it, got the computer to boot from it.  but no ubuntu?  Just a dos promt "<DR-DOS>a:" ?? How do it get the install to even start?
<KiviOS> How much hard disk place Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn needs? CPUs frequency and minimal RAM? plz
<Kazol> I installed the "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2" to get my wifi card working. Now it's stuck on the top panel, how do I remove its icon to free some space up?
<killermach_> how do I install to an SATA drive? grub is giving a FATAL error on install
<mneptok> RememberPOL: your DHCP server is not handing out DNS server addresses
<bruenig> StEaLtHtHiEf, did you burn it as an image?
<ichmario> will ubuntu work better if I have a brand new HDD just for it? because i'm thinking about saving to buy one
<RememberPOL> mneptok: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<Lathiat> RememberPOL: right so you need nameservers in there
<bruenig> StEaLtHtHiEf, what do you mean opened it?
<mneptok> RememberPOL: see above
<StEaLtHtHiEf> I used winrar to extract it
<biggahed> im restarting, brb
<StEaLtHtHiEf> and than burned it using nero as a bootable data disk
<bruenig> StEaLtHtHiEf, yeah don't do that
<RememberPOL> ah.
<Kazol> Any ideas on how to remove "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2" icon from the top??
<StEaLtHtHiEf> thats as much as I know.
<bruenig> StEaLtHtHiEf, just burn the iso, don't extract it
<StEaLtHtHiEf> ok, ill give it a try.
<RememberPOL> Lathiat, mneptok: thanks, also should I do anything with /etc/resolvconf/ ?
<StEaLtHtHiEf> thanks!
<ichmario> if I use the live cd and ubuntu gets stucked, is my computer too slow to use the complete OS?
<Lathiat> RememberPOL: nope
<KiviOS> Can I use bluetooth mobile phone as a bluetooth modem?
<Scootin159> what's the best way to go about diagnosing a suspend issue?
<zetsumei> I'm pissed off
<zetsumei> Ubuntu hates my laptop
<RememberPOL> Lathiat: I'm planning on just copying the NS listings on my local system into this remote system, but I'd like to understand why this server might have been configured with an empty list? (On what basis does did my local system choose the specific NS listings?)
<__mikem> maybe it is infact your laptop that hates ubuntu. Did you ever think of that
<zetsumei> -_-
<zetsumei> ubuntu installed fine
<ichmario> if I use the live cd and ubuntu gets stucked, is my computer too slow to use the complete OS?
<zetsumei> it's being a bitch at letting me install my wifi, sound, etc...
<Lathiat> RememberPOL: it needs to be set to the nameservers of that network
<vbabiy> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlueLaguna> is there a current "unstable" version of Ubuntu since Feisty's now stable?
<Fabian_Justice> ICHmario -- no man, download the "alternative" install CD
<zetsumei> ill qquit trying to install it until i get more experienced
<Lathiat> RememberPOL: you need to ask the owner/admin of the network that box is on for what they should be
<zetsumei> -_-
<zetsumei> im out
<Fabian_Justice> Ichmario Alternative install works fine.
<mneptok> !ohmy > zetsumei
<bruenig> BlueLaguna, no
<__mikem> !ohmy | zetsumei
<shawn34> so i can mount iso images, but how do i mount mdf/mds images?
<ubotu> zetsumei: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Electricity> Why can I not hear any sound in TOTEM
<bruenig> !iso | shawn34 convert them first
<ubotu> shawn34 convert them first: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Fabian_Justice> Ichmario:  I had the same problem and got past it using Alternative Install
<gaspipe1> hey all...
<ichmario> thanks
<ichmario> i'll search that
<Electricity> !offtopic | gaspipe
<ubotu> gaspipe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<biggahed> well... things are fixed... kinda :)
<biggahed> i rebooted and had to chmod /dev/null again
<biggahed> but at least im on gnome again
<KiviOS> I requeted a CD from ShipIt. Can I use this CD like a LiveCD
<Kazol> how do I uninstall a program in terminal?
<bruenig> KiviOS, yes
<__mikem> KiviOS yes you can
<bruenig> Kazol, sudo apt-get remove programname
<KiviOS> thx
<vbabiy> !gtalk
<Electricity> Why can I not hear any sound in TOTEM
<ubotu> gtalk is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone gtalk client for Linux (though you can chat via your browser in gmail) but supports connections from third party clients such as gaim. See: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<Kazol> bruening: Thx
<__mikem> KiviOS, it runs like a live cd, however there is an installer you can run
<RememberPOL> Lathiat: Right but I mean you didn't manually edit your /etc/resolv.conf when you installed, did you? ... how does the system choose them? (i invoked `resolvconf -a eth0` but it's just hanging)
<KiviOS> What minimal system requipments?
<__mikem> KiviOS, if the live CD runs, you meat the requirements
<fumbalah> Is there a known issue with grub and ubuntu
<ant-> what is this roaming crap and how do i get rid of it
<KiviOS> yep
<Coole^> y
<KiviOS> excuse me
<KiviOS> But I only requested
<ichmario> what is an alternate version?
<vontux> hello, I believe a log file or something has filled my hard drive, can anyone make some suggestions for me?
<eternal_p> hi all...is it possible to get Adobe Reader 7 with Plugin for Feisty Dawn?
<fumbalah> i'm getting a cant access a tty errror
<KiviOS> Can it work on 733Mhz Celeron, 256Mb, and video card is built-in, it take memory from that 256Mb.
<Electricity> I need help..I need Internet Explorer...How can I get it?
<RememberPOL> Lathiat: `ifdown eth0` is also hanging
<caner> hey i am trying to install a program which uses ruby interpreter but it gives an error which i cant understand here is the outpu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18499/ could someone please have a look??
<ichmario> alternate install excuse me
<eternal_p> Electricty: google ie4linux
<__mikem> Electricity, install wine and winetools
<RememberPOL> owell
<RememberPOL> thx though
<Electricity> __mikem, won't get me IE...
<__mikem> theres an ie4linux, it must be a sign of the apocolypse
<ichmario> alternate install, what's that, help
<eternal_p> _mikem: nope, just some great developers
<macd> is there any way to use network manager to connect to a wireless network and not drop its wired link while doing so?
<[ReLaX] SquishWor> Does anyone know if wireless will work with Ubuntu on a T-41?
<jtt> KiviOS, i have a similar system put in cheap nvidia runs fine so yes
<IndyGunFreak> i never liked IE under Windows, forget using it under Linux
<kkerwin> Hi, I seem to be having a strange pixelation problem with X. The picture describes the problem better: http://xrl.us/xfunkiness
<vontux> has anyone had a problem with there hd being filled with a log file?
<eternal_p> IndyGunFreak: mostly developers use it
<kkerwin> Xorg.conf: http://xrl.us/xfunkyXorgConf
<Fylk> Any idea when we are going to get the Gaim update?
<kkerwin> Xorg.0.log: http://xrl.us/xorgLog
<IndyGunFreak> eternal_p: yeah, i know, ive jus had a disdain for IE for at least 9yrs
<eternal_p> meh, lol i'm in different
<KiviOS> <jtt> Ubuntu has Gnome? Is gnome more friendly for old computers than KDE?
<eternal_p> Fylk: you can build it from scratch
<eternal_p> KiviOS: google kubuntu
<jtt> KiviOS, cant tell you I only run KDE but the machine i mentioned runs kde fine
<ant-> KiviOS : use flux or xfce, they run better on older machines
<caner> hey i am trying to install a program which uses ruby interpreter but it gives an error which i cant understand here is the outpu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18499/ could someone please have a look? come on..its just a few lines...:)
<eternal_p> KiviOS: sorry, you are better with what ant- said
<Fylk> Eternal: I know I could, i'm wonddering when we are going to get it as part of the universe.
<vontux> has anyone heard or problems with "brutalchess" crashing and the log files filling your hd?
<eternal_p> Fylk: no idea
<vontux> what can I do to clear this problem up?
<KiviOS>  flux is a distro?
<zetsumei> how do i install updates if ubuntu doesnt say there are any
<ant-> KiviOS : flux is a window manager, like gnome kde
<jtt> zetsumei, you dont theyr arent any at this time
<KiviOS> Does Ubuntu have it?
<vic2> guys
<ant-> KiviOS
<vic2> anybody know a good MSN chat progeam for ubuntu?
<ant-> !xubuntu | KiviOS
<ubotu> KiviOS: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Fylk> Thanks Eternal. I'm looking forward to it, the new version looks completely badass.
<KiviOS> thx
<ant-> !fluxbuntu | KiviOS
<ubotu> KiviOS: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ClumsyBoy> Gaim is a good chat program that supports MSN
<KiviOS> <ant-> thank u very much!!!
<ant-> KiviOS : np
<eternal_p> ClumsyBox: I think Kopete is much better
<vic2> ClumsyBoy, do you know where u can change screen name?
<vic2> Kopete?
<eternal_p> yup
<vic2> ill try that
<michael117> Why are hard drives labeled as sba,sbb, etc, in Feisty when I remember them being hda,hdb, etc in Edgy and pretty much any other distro?
<eternal_p> michael117: I think it was a kernel change
<ch296> Hi, does anyone know how to install JRE?
<vontux> hi, does anyone have any suggestions for my problem with finding a specific file or group of files that have filled my hd?
<vontux> I believe it was some kind of log file
<KiviOS> Does Ubuntu support Russian language?
<Kazol> KiviOS: da
<ant-> ch296 : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<neozen> meep
<funky> KiviOS: Perestroika
<ch296> thanks ant, I have tried that
<KiviOS> <funky>  Gorbachev
<ant-> ch296 : do you get an error?
<funky> no, you can call me Zapatero
<Stettin> does anyone here have experience running ubuntu off of a USB flash stick? I've got a 1GB one set up with 2 partitions, fat16 and ext2 (casper-rw) and the settings just won't save after a reboot. I've tried making a new user also
<ch296> ant: however, I can't invoke the official JRE by tying "java" in the command line
<vic2> eternal_p, kupete is for KDE, is it ok to run with gnome?
<Kazol> I cannot mount a second hd.
<eternal_p> vic2: yup, it will run under gnome
<vic2> okey
<ant-> ch296 : i dont know for sure but you might need to install sun-java6-bim
<ch296> ant: it's defaulted to gij, which is the open source version and it's giving me a GUI error while running a class file
<ant-> ch296 : sun-java6-bin
<ant-> ch296 : are you using beryl?
<KiviOS> I wanna to use a BT phone as a modem
<KiviOS> Can I do it?
<ch296> ant: I used to, it's still installed, but I stopped using it
<vic2> can some1 help me install kopete? i extracted the bz2 file and now there is a folder, whats next/
<ant-> ch296 : i've heard java and beryl hate each other
<Rodya|Laptop> can someone tell me why i can't connect to my server via SSH using the Connect to Server dialog? it mounts it, but it does not connect when I click on the icon generated
<niriven> my network bars (wireless) dont show up anymore in my gnome network manager apply thing, neither can i select from a wired connection
<niriven> anyone know of this problem?
<ch296> ant-: ... ahhh, great
<ant-> ch296 : but i dont use beryl so its hear say
<ch296> ant: ... the java command is now a link to the gij program
<ant-> ch296 : have you tried java5?
<ch296> ant: I did an apt-get on java6 but that didn't change that
<kkerwin> Hi, I seem to be having a strange pixelation problem with X. The picture describes the problem better, as well as my xorg.conf and my Xorg.0.log: http://xrl.us/xfunkiness http://xrl.us/xfunkyXorgConf http://xrl.us/xorgLog
<Fabian_Justice> !seen test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ch296> ant: no, should I do apt-get install sun-java5-bin?
<ant-> ch296 : there is a sun-java5-jre as well, and i dont know cuz 6 worked fine for me
<asos> how do i change the mount flags that my external usb drive is mounted with?
<ch296> ant: ok, let me give that a shot
<ant-> ch296 : i would uninstall 6 first
<ch296> ant: yes
<KiviOS> Excuse me very much/ I surfed all pages from www.ubuntu.com. Where I can see system requirments?
<ant-> :)
<themoebius> hey i just upgraded dist versions and now my nvidia drivers don't work. They say the kernel module version is older than the X module version. I can't remember if I installed the drivers with apt-get or with the offician nvidia binary before. Any suggestions on how i can upgrade?
<ichmario> THIS IS MY CASE: I ha ve a computer with 3.4 gb of free space into a nfts partition and i wanna install ubuntu in that free spate, trying to avoid deleting windows due to familiar issues. I need help, please. Thanks.
<GrueTamer> your repositories are set up to be feisty repos and not older ones, right?
<GrueTamer> (that was to themoebius)
<themoebius> GrueTamer: yeah
<IndyGunFreak> mneptok: that command is working, as i can write to the drive now, but i can't delete anything off the drive
<GrueTamer> themoebius: alright
<IndyGunFreak> still can't change who has access to the drive, with right click/properties/permissions tab
<GrueTamer> lets see... (not an ubuntu expert right here)
<ch296> ant: that didn't do it
<ch296> ant: java is still linked to gij
<melon> how can i disable X at startup?
<ant-> ch296 : sorry dude, maybe someone else in here is a javaxpert
<ch296> ant: yeah, thanks anyway, appreciate it
<LoneShadow> melon: see if your grub has an option to boot in safe mode or something
<Smilez> I'm about ready to give up on Ubuntu + Nvidia.... anybody feel like giving me some insight into why Gnome boots to a white screen, no matter how many times i CTRL ALT Backspace that biatch?
<GrueTamer> melon: give me a second, ill find a good howto on that, they can prolly explain it better than i can (if you know how, feel free to say)
<ant-> ch296 : there is a java*-plugin as well but i would guess thats for the web
<ichmario>  THIS IS MY CASE: I ha ve a computer with 3.4 gb of free space into a nfts partition and i wanna install ubuntu in that free spate, trying to avoid deleting windows due to familiar issues. I need help, please. Thanks.
<LoneShadow> melon: or go to console ctrl-f1 and you will change some settings for permanent disabling of X loading at boot
* melon tries
<ant-> !dualboot  | ichmario
<ubotu> ichmario: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ghittsum> I'm unable to see my friends online when I use kopete for aim.
<ch296> ant-: crap, I did apt-get remove gij and somehow java is still linked to it
<Kazol> Is it worth upgrading to Feisty? I have Dapper.
<LoneShadow> melon: not sure if I gave the best answer, but why do you want to disable X ? :)
<ghittsum> what should I do, dollar menu?
<ichmario> Thanks, I'll read.
<melon> following instructions to get dual monitors happening
<MikeJC> ch296: what problem are you having with java? I wasn't following.
<melon> gave me this: Disable X from starting at boot (rc-update del xdm default<font size="3">)</font>
<SurfnKid> someone tell me a simple html web photo album i can use with a gizzillion photograhps
<ant-> ch296 : you should be able to reinstall just java after no?
<SurfnKid> to sort out
<jtt> Kazol, if i remember correctly you cant upgrade dapper to feisty directly
<melon> but i don't quite understand
<pschulz01> Morning.. What is the name of the standard window manager.
<ch296> ant-: yeah, I'm trying that right now
<Riley> I need help: i think i may have a virus/spyware problem and i don't know how to scan for or if i even i have a program to do so...
<zeroday> pschulz01: gnome (metacity)
<asos> how do i change the mount flags that my external usb drive is mounted with?  anyone?
<zeroday> Riley: linux has no viruss
<LoneShadow> melon: you should be to run those commands from an xterm window
<ch296> MikeJC: hi, I'm trying to run the official JRE, however, typing java in shell is invoking gij instead
<Kazol> jtt: so what do I do?
<Riley> zeroday: spyware?
<LoneShadow> melon: might require to use sudo rc-update ....
<ant-> Riley : but it has plenty of exploits...
<ghittsum> how do I get in line to ask a question?
<zeroday> Riley: nope completely free like macs
<zeroday> Riley: macs are based on linux
<Fabian_Justice> GHITTSUM: just take a number due
<GrueTamer> melon: i found this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-x-windows-kde-during-system-boot/  i see that LoneShadow seems to have a handle on this, but perhaps that will help
<themoebius> melon: do you actually have to disable X at boot or just shut down X?
<LoneShadow> ghittsum: just ask :)
<Fabian_Justice> ghittsum:  yr number is one.
<zeroday> ghittsum: just ask
<eternal_p> ghittsum: just ask
<Fabian_Justice> ghittsum:  now serving one.
<Riley> well my mouse gets really jumpy and i can't load or close any programs
<Smilez> I'm about ready to give up on Ubuntu + Nvidia.... anybody feel like giving me some insight into why Gnome boots to a white screen, no matter how many times i CTRL ALT Backspace that biatch??? anybody? anybody at all?
<ghittsum> sorry....didn't want to seem rude.  :D
<Fabian_Justice> ghittsum:  one, please come to the service desk.
<Fabian_Justice> ghittsum:  second call for number one
<ghittsum> using kopete, can't see aim friends
<melon> lol - i don't know.. if ever i end up here.. it means i no longer have a clue what i'm doing
<MikeJC> ch296 : it is a path thing.  Try something like "export PATH=/usr/java/bin/:$PATH" and then "java -version"
<themoebius> GrueTamer: I fixed the version problem
<jtt> Kazol, i think you can upgrade to edgy then feisty, however i would reload feisty after saving your config type files and start fresh
<eternal_p> Smilez: you are using edge eft right?
<zeroday> Smilez: what gfx card, distro
<Smilez> feisty fawbn
<Riley> zeroday: well my mouse gets really jumpy and i can't load or close any programs
<GrueTamer> themoebius: cool
<Smilez> zeroday: Feisty, with Geforce 6600 i believe by XfX
<ghittsum> using kopete, can't see aim friends?
<zeroday> Riley: you running beryl
<jtt> Kazol, ie  abandon dapper and go straight to feisty
<eternal_p> Smilez: there was an issue with that and Beryl, I think using envy to uninstall and reinstall seems to fix the problem
<Riley> zeroday: no
<SurfnKid> someone tell me a simple html web photo album i can use with a gizzillion photograhps
<KiviOS> !requirements
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about requirements - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroday> Smilez: how have you tried to install the gfx card?
<Kazol> jtt: So you're saying all files will be deleted?? I've spent so much time installing apps and changing settings. Will this be lost?
<KiviOS> !system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant-> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Smilez> graffix card is installed. the system recognizes it... when i enable it, it works a few times
<zeroday> Riley: not sure is your mouse wireless
<LoneShadow> ghittsum: I guess no one knows an answer to your question, ask after sometime, try google, I dont use any chat software other than irc, so sorry :D
<Riley> zeroday: no
<GrueTamer> whoever wanted to know what the system requirements are, what are your system specs?
<Smilez> then when i try and get the damn thing from 800x600 to 1024x768 is craps to a white screen
<zeroday> Riley: try another port
<ghittsum> thanks lone, been doing that....I'll keep looking
<Riley> zeroday: happens when i try to load eclipse
<ch296> MikeJC: gij is still showing
<Smilez> for some reason it wont properly detect my LCD so i have to tweak it to get 1024x768
<zeroday> Smilez: okay then try using envy (have you tried it)
<eternal_p> Smilez: I've seen that wtih edgy eft, but like i said, envy or reinstall are my two suggestions, it is a beryl+nvidial issue i believe
<pschulz01> zeroday: Thanks...
<jtt> Kazol, if you cant upgrade to feisty yes, you should keep a shell around for quick upgrades/installs that way you are not retyping everything each time
<zeroday> pschulz01: np
<pschulz01> Ran it.. fixed everything..
<Smilez> eternal_p: I've reinstalled 3 times already... whats envy?
<MikeJC> ch296 : can you tell where java 5 (or 6) is installed?  It is usually in /usr/java/, but it might be else where.
<Riley> zeroday: happens when i try to load eclipse
<ant-> !envy | Smilez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ch296> MikeJC: wait... I don't have /usr/java directory
<ant-> blah
<Kazol> jtt: What's the difference in Feisty? Should I even upgrade?
<eternal_p> Smilez: great scrtip to handle nvidia video cards
<Smilez> i had beryl + Xgl working in OpenSuse, but I left opensuse for Ubuntu, because canonical is improving their support
<zeroday> Smilez: www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<pschulz01> Someone here managed to logout without it running.. so it wasn't starting on login.
<qmf> hi all. i use a cli install of ubuntu and on edgy it booted nice and slick with only a few startup messages. since installing fiesty cli it displays loads of crap i don't want to see. is there a way i can make it quiet?
<Smilez> !envy
<gur3n> hello all. can anyone help me with installing feisty on a core 2 duo laptop?
<Smilez> ?
<qmf> i've googled but i'm not really sure which keywords i should be googling
<vic2> guys, does anybody know how to set a default sound devices to be used in all programs including firefox and opera???
<ch296> MikeJC: I just reinstall java5 JRE
<Riley> zeroday: happens when i try to load eclipse
<Allysan> gur3n: what part do you need help with?
<zeroday> Smilez:  www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<zeroday> Riley: dunno sorry try to reinstall eclipse
<Smilez> awesome thanks!
<Riley> zeroday: how?
<zeroday> Smilez: np
<LoneShadow> ghittsum: http://kopete.kde.org/faq.php, that link mentions something about AIM problem
<gur3n> hi allysan.. it just freezes after pressing install on the boot screen
<Smilez> alright, ill reinstall yet again, then i will run envy before enabling 3d gfx card
<jtt> Kazol, if you dont need some of the newer apps in feisty then you can stay where you are at. however you should think about moving up sometime in the near future
<Smilez> thanks zeroday, ill be back to report success (hopefully)
<cosmodad> vic2: if you use alsa (you probably do), you already have a default device
<wss> Saludos  a todos desde cOLOMBIA
<zeroday> Riley: do you have any important files/ preferences saved on your eclipse program?
<sax_> I love K Feisty!!
<sax_> Just upgraded today
<tyler_> you can install ubuntu 32 bit on an amd64 processor, right?
<sax_> YEs
<sax_> it's safer
<zeroday> tyler_: yes
<Riley> zeroday: no
<sax_> 32 bit is much better bet
<Allysan> gur3n: Did you ever try running "Check CD for defects"?
<zeroday> tyler_: but alot slower
<gur3n> Allysan: yes. it freezes as well
<neozen> tyler_: yeah you can
<tyler_> last time i tried it (a while ago) there were a lot of programs that wouldn't run in 64 bit linux.. is that still a factor with the new release?
<zeroday> Riley: okay then sudo aptitude purge eclipse && sudo apt-get install eclipse
<sax_> gur3n: try changing your iso burner to speed X4 or something like that
<zeroday> Riley: in a terminal
<zeroday> tyler_: yes
<Allysan> gur3n: I'd try a different mirror... I had to go through 3 different ones before finding one that worked.  The one that worked for me was North America-Ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu, you might try that one
<gur3n> sax_: i used the minimum speed
<sax_> oh
<neozen> Riley: just snag the newest off their site once you've properly installed java
<sax_> nvr mind
<tyler_> zeroday, does that mean everything will work fine or should i just go with the 32 bit version?
<gur3n> gur3n: i see. i got mine from the torrents
<zeroday> gtg all bi
<neozen> zeroday: farewell
<gur3n> Allysa: i see. i got mine from the torrents
<zeroday> tyler_: many codecs dont work on 64 bit
<burnerx> what is the difference between icecast2 & icecast-server ?
<tyler_> shit
<zeroday> bi neozen
<burnerx> i am trying to setup a audio streaming server
<tyler_> thanks
<gur3n> thanks
<Allysan> gur3n: the problem with that is that you never know if you're getting a good quality download.  I managed to download from www.ubuntu.com in about 20 minutes
<MikeJC> ch296: you somehow have to find out where java is getting installed to.  /opt/java?  apt should be able to tell you.
<gur3n> Allysan: ok. ill try downloading again.. thanks for the help
<Allysan> gur3n: no problem
<MikeJC> ch296: try ls of /opt, one system here is /opt/jdk1.6.0/
<ant-> ch296 : you can run 'sudo updatedb' and then try 'locate java'
<Allysan> Can someone perhaps help me with a problem related to m4a tags in amaroK?
<sax_> Allysan: shoot
<vic2> guys, does anybody know how to set a default sound devices to be used in all programs including firefox and opera???
<ch296> ant-: thanks
<ant-> np
<cosmodad> vic2: I told you
<ch296> MikeJC: thanks, give me a sec
<vic2> oo
<vic2> didnt see
<cosmodad> vic2: then scroll up
<Allysan> Well, It seems that I can't change tags on songs in m4a format.  Now, I've tried converting the songs to .mp3 using Sound Converter with the gstreamer LAME plugin and I've tried getting the gstreamer faac plugin (both recommended on ubuntuforums.org), and I've tried using exfalso, but I was hoping for a more efficient solution because I have a LOT of missing tags
<rellik_> as I read around on the internet, I keep seeing how great it is that fiesty supports wireless out of the box..  while it did apparently find my card, and put it in roaming mode, it did not connect to my neighbor's (unprotected) network, nor can I find a list of available networks, so I can select my own..
<ch296> ant-: the search result is too long, do you know how to filter it with grep?
<xerebz> is there anyway to make keyboard shortcuts for programs?
<sax_> wow, Allysan, sorry, I'm clueless
<xerebz> not just global shortcuts via metacity
<sax_> heh heh, on feisty my wacom mouse's scroll wheel is reversed
<asos> how do i change the mount flags that my external usb drive is mounted with?  anyone?  please?
<neozen> ch296: yeah... what do you want to grep for?
<Allysan> sax_: that's ok
<sax_> up=down.   O_O
<hector> i was trying to download easycam to configure my webcam but it seems the repositories are not working, have some found it in another site?
<ch296> MikeJC: ls/Opt only doesn't show java
<Fylk> Hey, any one gotten gnome dock working under fiesty?
<ch296> neozen: I'm trying to locate where java is installed using "locate java", but the search result is too long
<xerebz> is there anyway for grub to only load if you hit a key on boot (aka no countdown time)
<asos> locate java | grep bin
<beland_> hey all
<neozen> ch296: there you go... look @ asos's msg
<vic2> cosmodad, it doesnt work
<Fabian_Justice> xerebz:  Have you f'd around with GRUB settings?
<ch296> asos: thanks
<ch296> neozen: yep, thank you
<xerebz> neg
<cosmodad> vic2: what doesn't work? no sound at all?
<beland_> i got XChat irc client, and when I try to recieve files via dcc, that's not downloading, what must I do ?
<vic2> cosmodad, i set everything to alsa in the soune optioons
<Fabian_Justice> xerebz:  I'd presume that if you f around with GRUB, you can configure something like that.
<vic2> yes
<xerebz> kk thx
<cosmodad> vic2: can you listen to sound if I use all but one sound-using application?
<vic2> i get sound from my music players, but that is because i set from their settings to use the device
<ch296> MikeJC: I found java! it's in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11/bin/java
<cosmodad> vic2: by default, it could be that mixing (multiple usage of the sound device) isn't possible
<ch296> MikeJC: so I know how to invoke it now, thanks for your help
<MikeJC> ch296: np, enjoy
<cosmodad> vic2: well then I think you need to tweak your /etc/asound.conf a bit
<jrib> !multijava > ch296 (see the private message from ubotu)
<vic2> cosmodad, umm ok i'll turn off the music player, Could it be that, because my headphones are on a USB??
<Flannel> xerebz: I'd try 0.  If that doesn't work, try a negative number.
<weltschmerz> metacity doesn't start up when i log in.  anyone know why that might be?
<cosmodad> vic2: not sure about the headphones, but turn off that music player, restart alsa-utils through sudo and possibly firefox or opera as well
<Flannel> xerebz: It's the "timeout" directive in your menu.lst, but I don't see any mention in the manual about that.
<cosmodad> vic2: headphones should be fine as far as I can see
<vic2> cosmodad, how do i edit a file? what is the command
<jrib> weltschmerz: using beryl or compiz?
<rellik_> how can I see a list of available wireless networks?
<vic2> cosmodad, how do i restart alsa-utils
<xerebz> kkthx
<Flannel> xerebz: in fact, -1 is forever.  So, there you go.  change your timeout to -1
<xerebz> i don't want it to be forever
<xerebz> i want it to be no countdown at all
<cosmodad> vic2: edit a file by opening a shell and typing "gedit <file>". You need "sudo gedit <file>" if it requires root permissions
<vic2> cosmodad, ok
<cosmodad> vic2: you restart alsa-utils by typing "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<weltschmerz> jrib huh?  i'm using gnome.
<chump> hey is it normal that everytime i close xchat by the [x]  i got a program crash detected ?
<chump> i'm on egdy
<jrib> weltschmerz: ok, so that's a "no" I suppose.  Does it happen with a fresh new user?
<Flannel> xerebz: eh?  So, instantaneous?
<Kazol> I have trouble using k9copy. It cannot open the DVD.
<xerebz> yea i'll try 0 seconds
<Flannel> xerebz: yeah, you want 0 then.
<xerebz> and is there anyone to give me root without resorting to terminal?
<weltschmerz> jrib i don't think it does, no.
<kermitus> hey i was woundering, i am learning php and some other web programming languages, and I am downloading and installing Ubuntu 6.06 and useing lampp, should I be installing version 7 instead?
<weltschmerz> it just started happening to me.
<jrib> weltschmerz: but did you try a new user?
<{lobo}> who can help me with eggdrop
<Flannel> xerebz: what?
<xerebz> like giving menu.lst write permiss
<xerebz> without having to do sudo etc
<Flannel> xerebz: alt-f2, then `gksu "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"`
<weltschmerz> i can try a guest account i recently made.
<vic2> cosmodad, gedit doesnt open anything, what is the console way of editing
<jrib> weltschmerz: try a fresh new user
<Flannel> vic2: nano or vim, the former is simpler/more friendly
<xerebz> ty
<xerebz> but like i have to go into terminal to do such things?
<cosmodad> vic2: actually, don't try vim
<weltschmerz> i just found some page online where someone had this problem, and someone else suggested to remove ~/.gnome2/session.
<weltschmerz> it worked.
<weltschmerz> nice.
<Kazol> what are some good programs to automatically remove css and other new protection on dvds?
<Flannel> xerebz: Eh?  alt-f2 isn't a terminal.  But, yeah.  Uh, there might be some nautilus script you can get to have an "edit as root" thing in your right click menu.
<jlulian38> does this brltty thing poll all the USB ports?
<nick_> can anyone help me to give read-only files write permission also? i'm new :(
<bruenig> Kazol, as in make a copy?
<jrib> nick_: what files?
<Flannel> xerebz: I don't know of one in particular.  But it is doable.
<jlulian38> cause it eats my microcontroller port :(
<nick_> um, menu.lst
<vic2> cosmodad, there is no file like that
<Kazol> bruenig: yes, to bypass the latest protection (not only css) while shrinking the dvd using k9copy.
<nick_> i need to remove the "splash" so that it will work each time without me editing before startup
<jrib> nick_: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst      do not change permissions on system files, just use sudo when you need to edit them
<cosmodad> vic2: if you're talking about /etc/asound.conf, it's not there by default, you need to create it yourself
<Kazol> bruenig: kind of like the linux equivelent of "anydvd"
<nick_> ah, thanks :)
<bruenig> Kazol, well I use xdvdshrink. It has never failed me even on commercial dvds
<jrib> !sudo > nick_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<xerebz> ty
<Flannel> nick_: Also, you want to edit that splash out of the #defoptions= line, not the kernels themselves.
<nick_> ok, thanks flannel
<Kazol> bruenig: does it remove dvd regions and do I update each week?
<cosmodad> vic2: check out this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableSoftwareMixing
<bruenig> Kazol, it rips the thing into an mpg and then creates a dvd from that. So I guess you could say it removes dvd regions. So long as it can rip it, you can do whatever you want.
<zeroday> who needs help with ati or nvidia
<BeRniTo> Does anyone use giFTui?
<asos> how do i change the mount flags that my external usb drive is mounted with?  anyone?  please??!@
<bruenig> asos, edit /etc/fstab
<Kazol> bruenig: so it could compress DVD9 into DVD5?
<bruenig> Kazol, yeah, that is what it does, "shrink"
<asos> bruenig: err i meant automouted
<deepsa_> i saw ubuntu going down at distrowatch
<rezman> any word of a myspaceim opensource or gaim plugin in the works?
<deepsa_> means feisty is not upto mark?
<jmg> rezman: try #gaim, file a wishlist bug or write it yourself
<bruenig> deepsa, you realize how distrowatch works right?
<Kazol> bruenig: thx, but I'm having trouble installing it. I could not find good directions online.
<rezman> im good at bugging
<deepsa_> bruenig; ah
<rezman> thanks
<beland_> i got XChat irc client, and when I try to recieve files via dcc, that's not downloading, what must I do ?
<bruenig> deepsa, it measues HPD, hits per day, so how many people click on the distrowatch ubuntu link is what dictates that number. Kind of hard to gage anything from that I would say
<bruenig> measures*
<bruenig> Kazol, you get the .tar.gz, unzip and run the install.sh script
<oriez> why when i setup keyboard layout its dont change
<deepsa_> bruenig; oh
<bruenig> Kazol, it will tell you what dependencies you are missing
<Kazol> bruenig: thx, I'll try it later
<|chiz|> does anyone know how to turn on the key repeat when it stop working?
<r00tintheb0x> no |chiz| sorry
<Vaelrith> How do I get Rhythmbox to play mp3 files?
<cables> !codecs | Vaelrith
<deepsa_> Vaelrith; fluendomp3
<ubotu> Vaelrith: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Vaelrith: just double click on an mp3 in nautilus
<chester> hi
<deepsa_> chester;
<Vaelrith> heh, ok
<Vaelrith> thanks
<cables> Vaelrith, if you open the mp3 in the default player, it'll install the codec for you
<cables> Vaelrith, that codec will also work in RhythmBox
<[ReLaX] SquishWor> Does anyone know if Ubutntu will work with wireless on a IBM Thinkpad T-41?
<Vaelrith> alright
<Vaelrith> thanks
<neozen> [ReLaX] SquishWor: yes
<chester> somebody knows hot to compile the rt2500 driver
<[ReLaX] SquishWor> Thank you much!
<chester> ???
<neozen> [ReLaX] SquishWor: yes it will
<chester> its for a wireless card
<[ReLaX] SquishWor> Out of the box, or do I have to do anything special?
<neozen> [ReLaX] SquishWor: should have some kind of intel pro wireless card
<[ReLaX] SquishWor> That's what I was thinking
<neozen> [ReLaX] SquishWor: when you get the latest kernel you'll be set up
<salty> alot of my drivers don't work with feisty.... they are mostly intel wireless and sound drivers that don't work...do i have to recompile my kernel or do i have to build the drivers from source?
<nomasteryoda> ^cmd
<[ReLaX] SquishWor> neozen Thank you much :-)
<bign0se> i'm trying to start proftpd, it doens't start,but /var/log/messages doesn't mention anything useful about it.
<bign0se> is there a different log i should be looking at ?
<Riley> has anyone here ever had a problem with eclipse freezing as it loads?
<deepsa_> Riley; ram?
<Fabian_Justice> hmmmm
<Riley> deepsa_ : ram is really low, but ive run the damn thing before fine
<aterphasma> is there any particular reason X doesn't start on the 7.04 livecd?
<Fabian_Justice> lol@phogg
<py_geek> I'M PISSED OFF!
<crdlb> aterphasma: does it in safe graphics mode?
<bruenig> !opsnack | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<chrisjw> i decided to install ssh to play around with it, i'm behind NAT so no one can really play around but me and my family
<beland_> i got XChat irc client, and when I try to recieve files via dcc, that's not downloading, what must I do ?
<crdlb> aterphasma:  do you have a new ati card?
<aterphasma> crdlb: hmm... good question, and yes
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  You have NAT at home????
<YNWA> Does anyone know a media player that plays stupid DRM-ed wmvs?
<efrancolaporte> hi i need OpenOffice help now, spellcheck does not work it detects nothing. ever. and yes it is activated.
<aubade> >> ubotu> Error: float division
<crdlb> YNWA: no that's impossible, unless the drm is cracked
<chrisjw> yes
<Riley> deepsa_ : ram is really low, but ive run the damn thing before fine
<aubade> PM'ed. XD
<dj-fu> YNWA: It's called Windows!
<SexyBoBo-> "09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0"
<YNWA> crdlb: *russian profanity*
<YNWA> dj-fu: *more russian profanity*
<salty> alot of my drivers don't work with feisty.... they are mostly intel wireless and sound drivers that don't work...do i have to recompile my kernel or do i have to build the drivers from source?
<bruenig> efrancolaporte, you don't give yourself enough credit
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  wow, I'd never thought I would meet someone more paranoid than me
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  and today I met you
<chrisjw> however when i log into ssh it gives me lots of junk i don't really want to see
<YNWA> ... got that from the simpsons... anyway, so NO program will run it?
<efrancolaporte> bruenig what?
<py_geek> ALL:: WHEN I TRY TO UPGRADE TO UBUNTU 7.04 FROM EDGY IT SAYS IT CANT FETCH A FILE AND WHEN I TRY TO DOWNLOAD IT ON LIVE CD, IT SAYS IT CANT DOWNLOAD OR IT WONT FOR WHATEVER REASON!!!!!!!
<py_geek> yes, this is a question.
<Riley> deepsa_ : ram is really low, but ive run the damn thing before fine
<kitche> SexyBoBo-: why did you post hd-dvd key in here?
<chrisjw> THe programs included with ubuntu etc etc etc
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  congratulations for taking rather eccentric security precautions.
<bruenig> !caps | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<crdlb> YNWA: as long as the drm hasn't been cracked, no program can open it
<aterphasma> crdlb: yes, as in i do have an ati x1600, and good question to whether safe mode graphics work or not
<deepsa_> Riley; lol but now you need 512 at-least
<chrisjw> is there some conf file I can modify this or better yet, delete it
<bruenig> py_geek, get on the live cd torrent
<YNWA> crdlb: except Windows Media Player... of course
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  do you use an ssh client??????????
<efrancolaporte> bruenig if you're implying that my documents have no spelling mistakes, even kldjklfh doesn't count as a spelling mistake in my OpenOffice
<Pelo> py_geek,  you just made sure no one will help you
<bruenig> YNWA, do you have a link to said file?
<catid> wow the CFS scheduler is so sweet with the latest kernel.  i've never seen my computer so responsive, in windows or linux
<crdlb> aterphasma: yeah there's lots of issues with new ati cards
<arrow_> Does anyone know where the azureus executable file is located, I want to have azureus as my default bittorrent client, but I can't find it anywhere.
<chrisjw> yes, putty
<YNWA> bruenig: yeah
<jrib> arrow_: type:  which azureus
<py_geek> bruenig: how do i do that?
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  are you using putty on Unix or Windows??
<Riley> deepsa_ : if i stick a ram stick in my cpu, will it automatically work and boot as usual
<YNWA> why?
<Pelo> arrow,  you don'T need to know where the executable is you just need to type azureus to start it ,
<aterphasma> crdlb: i've noticed... would've gotten an nvidia if i'd realized the drivers suck so much
<deepsa_> Riley; ya
<arrow_> jrib I typed sudo apt-get install azureus
<chrisjw> Fabian_Justice: i want to communicate with my machine from downstairs using ssh
<jrib> arrow_: btw, it /should/ automatically be an option for you in the "open with" tab after you press properties
<snap-l> I have to say, Ubuntu rocks.
<Riley> deepsa_ : and if the stick is bad, it just wont boot right?
<chrisjw> ideally there would be some welcome file that openssh sends to the client
<efrancolaporte> hi i need OpenOffice help now, spellcheck does not work it detects nothing. ever. and yes it is activated.
<crdlb> aterphasma: if you install into safe graphics mode, then enable the restricted driver, you may be OK
<mneptok> snap-l: try making all the table legs the same length.
<deepsa_> Riley; yeah
<aterphasma> crdlb: i also have fail after installing xorg-driver-fglrx (or however it happens to be spelled)
<Fabian_Justice> chrisjw:  good quesiton, dude.
<jrib> efrancolaporte: what language?
<snap-l> I'm using weechat from the live CD, while testing out muse (using jackd, qjackctl).
<Riley> deepsa_ : k, thank you
<efrancolaporte> jrib default language, english
<aterphasma> crdlb: and subsequently editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<snap-l> and downloading soundfonts from the net
<Fabian_Justice> dude, I'm going to log out for a bit.  Good luck.
<crdlb> aterphasma: did you try using the restricted manager?
<chrisjw> it doesn't seem to be anything related to the user or group account, I created a new group and user for this
<bruenig> py_geek, http://bw.releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jrib> efrancolaporte: check the options, make sure english (US?) is selected for spell check and it says "abc" next to it
<snap-l> Just had to let someone know.
<aterphasma> crdlb: i assume that's something or other in safe graphics mode, yes?
<bruenig> YNWA, where is the link
<crdlb> aterphasma: it's ubuntu's installer for fglrx
<crdlb> it may have success
<c3_plg> haiiii
<yipe> where should I go to bring in some error logs from ktorrent crashing?
<|chiz|> what is the keyboard preferences in gnome a front end to?
<snap-l> I've been having trouble getting jackd to work at all with Fedora. Ubuntu made it piddle easy.
<crdlb> aterphasma: system>adminstration>restricted manager
<YNWA> bruenig: hold on, it's somewhere in my stacked gmail account
<aterphasma> crdlb: let me restart and see if i can get in with safe graphics mode, i'll probably be back (and thanks for helping)
<bruenig> |chiz|, gconf-editor I presume
<bruenig> |chiz|, gnome has a weird way of doing things
<c3_plg> alllwwww
<gldvxx> hi everyone!  i'm having a problem waking up my alienware laptop, i just install kubuntu, it froze, i hit power, and now it won't "wake up"
<salty> bbl
<c3_plg> allloooowwwww
<|chiz|> I just need to be able to script somehting that you do in that
<SexyBoBo-> Is digg.com down for any one else on here?
<yipe> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<gldvxx> is there anyway to force it out of sleep/suspend/hibernation?
<efrancolaporte> jrib im not finding the spellcheck settings, but i am finding the language settings
<therealnanotube> yipe: into the pastebin (see forum motd at the top)
<efrancolaporte> it is set to English (canada) (I am in canada and it is my default system language setting)
<crdlb> SexyBoBo-: /me is getting a 404
<jrib> efrancolaporte: well we can start with those.  What is the default language?  Does it say "abc" with a checkmark next to it?
<bruenig> |chiz|, yeah it is weird. For instance in xfce, there is a simple text file to edit if you want to. Not so with gnome. I would try to get xbindkeys and then set shortcuts in there.
<efrancolaporte> jrib if I click Spellcheck... (F7) it says the spellcheck is complete and the button OK closes the box before I can click options
<jrib> efrancolaporte: did you see my last question?
<|chiz|> ok becuase to fix my key problem I just went and turned key repeat on and then off again
<efrancolaporte> jjrib: where exactly do you want me to look for an ABC checkmark
<efrancolaporte> jrib: where exactly do you want me to look for an ABC checkmark
<jrib> efrancolaporte: in the same widget that says "English"
<gldvxx> does anyone know how to force power off a laptop?
<clls> checking for gcc... gcc
<clls> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<clls> See `config.log' for more details.
<clls> configure failed for srclib/apr
<catid> gldvxx: press the power button?
<gldvxx> i've tried removing the battery but that didn't do anything :(
<jrib> efrancolaporte: if it's not there, you might need to install "myspell-ca" package
<jrib> !paste > clls (see the private message from ubotu)
<YNWA>  bruenig: http://www.servecast<font size="3">.com/DOWNLOADS/liverpoolfc/channels/ch02/ch02_0607_carragher_260407_medium.wmv</font>
<catid> gldvxx: on mine i hold it down
<kitche> clls: you need to install build-essentials
<gldvxx> the power buttoncan be set in the bios to "suspend" the system
<gldvxx> i'm worried that's what happened, and now my system is suspended where kde froze
<catid> gldvxx: try holding the power button down for a few seconds
<clls> kitche how? apt-get is satisfatory?
<gldvxx> catid: i've tried that multiple times
<efrancolaporte> jrib: can you tell me what that wiglet is named
<catid> gldvxx: ouch..
<kitche> clls: yep sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<gldvxx> it seems to power the system off, but when i hit the power button again to repower it back on it just sits there
<efrancolaporte> jrib: can you tell me which wiglet it is?
<bruenig> YNWA, yeah can't play it
<gldvxx> catid: the screen is black, keys don't responde, i'm not sure what's going on
<gkelly> HELP. My sound is working (I can cat a file to /dev/audio1) but I can't play any sounds in gnome.
<jrib> efrancolaporte: by "widget" I just mean that drop down menu where it says "English (Canada)".  It would be obvious to you if you had it, see if you have "myspell-ca" installed
<Kazol> has anyone here ever recapped a mobo?
<YNWA> bruenig: thanks anyways... would Wine work  with WMP?
<Stettin> for anyone that cares, 7.04 doesn't seem to work with persistent mode (save changes from LiveCD)
<jrib> gldvxx: you can't get it to power up now?
<clls> !paste root@colliman-desktop:~/Desktop/httpd-2.2.4# apt-get install build-essentials
<clls> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... Pronto
<clls> Construindo rvore de Dependncias
<clls> Reading state information... Pronto
<clls> E: Impossvel achar pacote build-essentials
<efrancolaporte> jrib: which drop down menu: there are several
<gldvxx> jrib: it powers up but nothing happens
<jrib> clls: don't paste here, use pastebin
<oriez> HOW DO I SET UP THE KEY TO CHANGE BETWEEN LANGUAGE
<cyne> hi Riley
<bruenig> YNWA, I seriously doubt you could get wmp working in wine, but assuming you could, it might work
<Riley> what is a command i can use to check ram
<gldvxx> jrib: when i power up the led lights on it come on
<clls> sorry jrib
<Riley> hy cyne
<cyne> Riley, boot from the cd there is a memcheck
<jrib> efrancolaporte: the one where you saw "English (Canada)"
<Kazol> oriez: release caps lock
<jrib> efrancolaporte: let me take a screenshot for you
<gldvxx> jrib: the screen is black and it's unresponsive.  if i open and close the cd drive it spins but then that's it
<YNWA> bruenig: hmmm...thanks... you've given me a lot to think about :-/
<cyne> Riley, actually from grub there is one
<Riley> cyne, memcheck takes forever doesn't it?
<efrancolaporte> jrib: i saw English (canada) at several places, yet none feature an ABC checkmark, but then they don't have one for any language either
<cyne> Riley, i don't know never used it
<Pelo> oriez,  do you mean you want to change keyboard layouts ?
<oriez> BUT THEN I WILL WRITE IN HEBREW THAT
<jrib> efrancolaporte: ok, check that you have the "myspell-ca" package isntalled
<bruenig> Riley, you mean analyze it or just get some information on how it is being used
<jrib> !caps | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> oriez, stop that
<oriez> YA
<Riley> bruenig, i just added a stick of ram, i want to see my toal
<oriez> 
<gkelly> Anyone know how to fix sound in Gnome?
<bruenig> Riley, free -m
<Pelo> oriez,   right click one of the taskbar ,  add to pannel,    toward the bottom of the list there is a keyboard switcher applet
<jrib> gldvxx: I don't know, I'd call alienware myself
<clls> jrib,
<Riley> thanks
<cyne> does anyone know -- i have shared my smb share with samba and i can't access it in windows xp computer because it asks for user/pass
<clls> root@colliman-desktop:~/Desktop/httpd-2.2.4# apt-get install build-essentials
<clls> Lendo Lista de Pacotes... Pronto
<clls> Construindo rvore de Dependncias
<clls> Reading state information... Pronto
<clls> E: Impossvel achar pacote build-essentials
<gldvxx> jrib: thanks, i'll have to call the reseller i got it from :(
<jrib> clls: if you paste here again, I'm going to have to ban you.  use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for your pastes!
<anandanbu> hi
<clls> impossible found
<YNWA> does Desktop Effects really screw up your display, or is it just me?
<efrancolaporte> jrib: i indeed did not have the packages installed.  I'm installing them now
<jrib> gldvxx: you could see if it boots from a live cd but I doubt it since you don't see any bios screen
<cyne> i can see my smb share but when i try and navigate to it in xp it asks for user/pass. the share has 777 permissions so i don't get it
<rellik_> under 'network-admin' my wireless card has a dash in the checkbox, insetad of nothing or a checkmark. does this mean that fiesty doesn't support my card out of the box?
<jinxed> Anyone here have a blog?
<oriez> how do i setup a key combination to do that
<YNWA> rellik_: it just means it's on roaming mode
<bruenig> !offtopic | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<izaak> jinxed: uhm out of 1196 people using linux? :P
<Pelo> oriez,  in here please use the nick of the person yo are talking to so we know
<aterphasma> crdlb: safe graphics mode doesn't let me get into X
<Pelo> oriez,  what do you want those key combination to do ?
<crdlb> aterphasma: then you'd have to use the alternate cd
<oriez> change between language
<crdlb> and hope fglrx works
<YNWA> does anyone have a desktop effect problem where you maximise the window but it just bounces non-stop like it's having a seizure?
<jrib> YNWA: yes...
<clls> is the comand right to configure apache ?
<aterphasma> crdlb: i tried, but the alternate CD is just as broken as the livecd
<crdlb> aterphasma: can you believe that card is so crappy that it doesn't support vesa?
<clls> ./configure --enable-module=so --enable-rule=SHARED_CORE -prefix=/www
<jrib> clls: why are you compiling apache?  It's in the repositories
<Pelo> oriez,  you mean between keyboard layouts ?   right click the bottom pannel  > add to pannel > keyboard indicator
<YNWA> jirib: and is there a cure for this 'symptom'?
<aterphasma> crdlb: it supports it under every other release of ubuntu i've ever used
<jrib> !lamp > clls (see the private message from ubotu)
<rellik_> YNWA, ah, alright.. but isn't roaming supposed to connect me to the nearest unencrypted network?  my neighbor's is unencrypted but it did not connect me to that..  nor do I see anywhere to select my network (other than typing in the details manually)
<tritium> clls: indeed, why compile?
<efrancolaporte> jrib: I tested it, spellcheck works for several languages THANK YOU VERY MUCH :-)
<YNWA> rellik_: what version are you using?
<jrib> YNWA: try #ubuntu-effects (I've turned the eye candy off because the bugs got annoying)
<efrancolaporte> jrib that was simple but greatly appreciated
<crdlb> aterphasma: I don't know then
<jrib> efrancolaporte: np, glad it worked
<YNWA> jrib: thanks :)
<aterphasma> joy
<efrancolaporte> now jrib, you're not aware of any gramar solutions for linux eh
<clls> jrib,  because i saw in the tutorial
<efrancolaporte> *grammar check
<Pancakes> Hi, I'm trying to find a tutorial on installing a driver and etcetera, for my wireless-B router (WUSB11 v2.8), so I will be able to use the internet on Ubuntu.
<vbabiy> !realplayer
<oriez> yes pelo, but than i need to click on it i want just to do shift+alt
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clls> it's wrong?
<efrancolaporte> it's not important but yay it works :)
<DanaG> Yay, fbsplash on Feisty.  Semi-DIY, of course.
<jrib> clls: there's no need to compile apache.  Just use APT to install it.  ubotu sent you instructions in a private message
<DanaG> I installed some stuff from two repos, and then modified the initramfs hook.
<Pelo> oriez,  menu > system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> efrancolaporte: haven't really looked into grammar check
<DanaG> I now have bash, sed, awk, and grep in my initramfs.
<clls> oh great.. but just apt-get?
<bruenig> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2build1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bruenig> clls, sudo apt-get install apache2
<clls> i don't find the http.conf
<jrib> clls: you installed apache2 through APT?
<Pelo> how do I delete a symlinks wihout deleting the related content ?
<jrib> Pelo: rm
<Pelo> jrib,  thanks
<oriez> pelo, i'm not find it there
<clls> no jrib, i got in apache.org.. the extension gzip
<giod> i have a font where do i put it to use it
<jrib> clls: how did you install apache?
<clls> but no necessary?
<Pelo> oriez,  hold on , checking
<YNWA> How do you customise the quit message?
<jrib> clls: no, not necessary to compile apache
<clls> i got in the apache.org the dir compilated
<jrib> YNWA: /quit my cool quit message
<clls> oh ok
<YNWA> jrib: just type in the message area?
<jrib> clls: get rid of the one you compiled and installed (if you did install it) and use the command bruenig gave you.  After that you'll have /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<therealnanotube> giod: into the .fonts dir in your home dir.
<therealnanotube> giod: that's the easiest way
<jrib> YNWA: yep
<Alecks> Hey, i've been having some problems lately, when I install 7.04 and it asks me to remove the CD and press enter to continue, it freezes.
<Smilez> !seen zero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen zero - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YNWA> jrib:cool. thanks
<therealnanotube> giod: you can also look at the fonts page on the ubuntu wiki (it's up there somewhere). lists all the ways to install fonts...
<bruenig> YNWA, and don't forget your password /quit quit message verify:password
<Smilez> Well... zero was here, and now gone... but he helped me out.... Envy was the perfect solution
<Smilez> later all
<clls> jrib,  how i edit http.conf? and where i find it?
<jrib> clls: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Alecks> Can anyone help me?
<jarlath> Does anyone know what came of the Ubuntu Engineer certification? The wiki hasn't been updated since the end of 2005 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EngineerCertification
<jrib> !please > Alecks (see the private message from ubotu)
<amigamax_> ug
<YNWA> bruenig: password?
<Pelo> oriez I think you can set what you want up in SICM ( in the prefs or admin menu)  but I am not sure how,  but I think it might be simpler to look for a solution in the forum,   www.ubuntuforums.com  welcome to the linux users' favorite passtime,  searching for solutions
<hitmanWilly> Alecks, reboot the machine, its already installed at that point
<chrisjw> i've been looking at the groupadd command, if i want to create a group that has only read access to everything, how would I do this?
<oriez> thx pelo, yes i see how it work
<jinxed> other problem: internet keeps cutting out :)
<jinxed> any suggestions for the problem about no conflict
<Alecks> When I reboot, it says something to the effect of "operating system can't boot"
<hitmanWilly> Alecks, that sounds like it might be a grub problem
<Alecks> well it's set up so that my wiped SATA hard drive is the only drive plugged in when I install it
<vbabiy> !resouliton
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resouliton - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vbabiy> thanks hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<Falstius> Alecks: did you plug in more drives after installing?
<Alecks> no.
<vbabiy> Hey any idea on official 7.0.4 docs
<mitchbones> Has anyone had the problem where firefox occasionally hangs up and is unresponsive for random amounts of time (Amarok and firefox do it at the same time, but they arne't always running at the same time)
<jrib> vbabiy: try #ubuntu-doc maybe
<mitchbones> could my problem be caused by too many addons?
<jrib> mitchbones: try creating a new profile and see if it still happens
<BAMARay> Hello Room!
<nixguy> hey
<mitchbones> I forgot how to do that in firefox ><;
<nixguy> anyone know where i can get some cheap linux shirts in the us
<jrib> mitchbones: firefox -ProfileManager
<nixguy> cafepress overcharges
<Skaag_> is there an ubuntu-server specific support channel?
<BAMARay> Has anyone setup OpenLDAP Server in ubuntu?
<adrigen> anyone: I am trying to install ttf ffonts on my system. the tut says use "sudo ttmkfdir > fonts.scale" in the font directory... but I get a permission denied message. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Thanks in advance
<mitchbones> jrib, that just opens a new instance of Firefox
<jrib> adrigen: what tut?
<dle> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading : gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  This doesn't work: no such file.  Any ideas why this is so?
<jrib> mitchbones: close all existing instances
<hitmanWilly> nixguy, there's always thinkgeek
<nixguy> ya bot a lot there
<jrib> dle: are you using the alternate cd?
<dle> No, desktop.
<nixguy> you would think they would be more consious of the linux community
<adrigen> jrib:http://lavluda.wordpress.com/2007/01/31/installing-ttf-fonts-on-debian-or-ubuntu-linux/
<dle> jrib: No, the desktop.
<jrib> dle: you can only use the alternate cd for that
<jrib> !fonts > adrigen (see the private message from ubotu)
<dle> jrib: Oh, jeez, there it is right in front of me on the page. Okay thanks.
<nixguy> someone makes a cheap linux store they will make a lot of buisness
<BAMARay> Has anyone installed and setup  OpenLDAP Server in Ubuntu?
<mitchbones> jrib, IT IS A LOT FASTER
<frederick85> how can i see how much free space i have on my linux partition
<mitchbones> It may continue the problem, but man...those extensions made a difference. Thanks a lot!
<bruenig> frederick85, df -h
<jrib> mitchbones: ok, now uses the process of elimination :)
<mitchbones> sad thing is I use them all :(
<squall_> hi
<jrib> mitchbones: figure out which one is responsible though and look for a fix
<ideguy> hi, i am trying to get info off of a bunch of ide hard drives using an ide2usb cable.  One drive mounts automagically as soon as I plug it in.  The others do not.  What do you suggest i do to mount them?
<adrigen> jrib: that wansnt really helpful. thanks though
<cRoN_ICE2> shnet.org
<jrib> adrigen: did those instructions not work?
<squall_> how to use wine play cs1.5??
<jmg> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<adrigen> jrib: well i dont want the mscore fonts... and I have no idea what the other packages would to or how to use them after they're installed
<Pelo> squall_,   try asking in #winehq they are the wine specialists
<squall_> thanks~~
<jrib> adrigen: the bot gave you a link no?
<adrigen> !fonts > adrigen
<mitchbones> jrib, I had a good 15+
<mitchbones> Is Cedega worth the $5/month?
<jrib> mitchbones: well get rid of 7, see if it helps.  If not, get rid of the other 8, then break that in half, etc...
<mitchbones> jrib, I can already tell a difference.
<jrib> mitchbones: k, well try to narrow it down now
<Alecks> i'm having a problem, when I install 7.04, and it asks me to remove the CD, it freezes. When I reboot, it doesn't work
<Pancakes> Hi, I'm trying to find a tutorial on installing a driver and etcetera, for my wireless-B router (WUSB11 v2.8), so I will be able to use the internet on Ubuntu.
<BKisME> We need more diggs for HD DVD Codes! DIGG IT UP! http://digg.com/linux_unix/Spread_This_Number_Again#c6426890
<Pelo> !wifi | Pancakes
<ubotu> Pancakes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any way to auto generate a default fstab
<MalconRox> #ubuntu-br
<Pelo> BKisME,  how many diggs it is at now ?
<BKisME> 5k
<vbabiy> i just over rod my file  :(
<Pelo> MalconRox,   /join #ubuntu-br
<bruenig> the ui breaks at 10000
<bruenig> or it did before
<Toma-> BKisME: thats bordering on the line of warez. also, its not an ubuntu support topic, so spam it in -offtopic is anything
<vbabiy> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MalconRox> Pelo: thanks... i forgot the /join
<vbabiy> hey can any one give me hand this
<Pancakes> Pelo, that only have v4, I need 2.8
<Polygon89> is there a file where i can specify what kernel modules get loaded on boot?
<BKisME> Toma, ya ya, I got it, but chill out dude. relaxing the rules abit isn't going to kill anyone
<yipe> holy crap, the flintstones were used in cigarette commercials?
<SRed13> Yo!
<SRed13> Hello room
<Pelo> Pancakes,  ask again periodicaly,  maybe someone will know how to help you,  or try checking the forum or here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<yipe> hello
<Toma-> BKisME: yeh, but if everyone did it, the channel would be a mess. so really, dont.
<SRed13> Here is my progress with setting up a linux Fserv for my windowx pc network
<vbabiy> Hey guys can any one please help me
<yipe> wait... wrong chan!
<SRed13> Um, I installed ubuntu 6.0.10 server and installed the kde interface
<Pancakes> Pelo, Yeah that's what I've been doing. I'll wait a few minutes and try again.
<SRed13> um...thats it.  I need to get wireless card drivers for it
<cilaes> anything new on the toshiba sound problems
<SRed13> So...how would I go about doing that
<bruenig> !enter | SRed13, um
<ubotu> SRed13, um: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BKisME> whatever dude, I could fight it and bring you to your knees but I'll be nice
* Pelo needs to set a new colour for his nick highlite,   red makes it look like ppl are mad at him 
<zeroday> how can i speed up my vnc
<bruenig> what a moron
<Toma-> Ha.
<vbabiy> hey guys can some please give me a hand?
<Toma-> thanks ops. real nice to know someones reading the channel
<SRed13> Sorry.  okay, I have linux server running, I need to get wireless drivers for it for a DLink WlG50 card.  How do I do that?
<vbabiy> i just screw my fstab file i need to know how i can create a new one
<zeroday> !ask | vbabiy
<ubotu> vbabiy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bruenig> vbabiy, you edit it
<vbabiy> no i over wrote the file
<Pelo> someone highlite me please
<bruenig> vbabiy, yeah create a brand new one
<bruenig> Pelo
<Pelo> damn
<jinxed> elkbuntu, you get my pm?
<zeroday> pelo
<guerrillawon> I am using a logitech quickan with built in mic, I have oss and also installed, the both audio and mic was working, but now only the audio and the mic is dead, I am using the latest version of unbuntu and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to fix this.
<vbabiy> bruenig: how would i go about doing that
<Smilez> howdy Pelo, I got that problem with Nvidia taken care of
<Smilez> only took me 3 reinstalls :D
<elkbuntu> jinxed, since no, you are probably not registered
<Pelo> Smilez,  I'm glad for you
<bruenig> vbabiy, I am not sure exactly how they are doing it with feisty, but check out the tutorials
<bruenig> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jinxed> elkbuntu, how do you register...
<Smilez> Thanks... for future reference... I installed "Envy" an autoinstaller/configurer for Nvidia/ati
<elkbuntu> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Pelo> again please
<bruenig> Pelo
<vbabiy> bruenig: i went i didn't see an tutorails
<zeroday> !vnc
<Smilez> Now I need to figure out another issue... how do i change the order of bootable operating systems in Grub?
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jinxed> elkbuntu, what i was going to say next is that is an odd headline even for www.digg.com  I wasn't trying to be mean it was on the homepage
<zeroday> !freenx
<SRed13> Does linux support PlugNPlay?  If I plugged a USB mouse in, would it 'just work' or would I need to reboot?
<bruenig> !fat32
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Pelo> thanks brue
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<rothfuss> vbabiy: type 'mount' and see if that helps.
<zcat[1] > !sip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> Smilez, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and move the entries into the order you want them to show up
<Smilez> fantastic... thanks
<Alecks> So how can I solve a problem? I can't get help from the forums or the irc channel. I've tried everything I know how to do.
<Crazytom> SRed13, try it?
<SRed13> okay, i tested it, linux does support plug n' play.  Now my real question, how to get the wireless adapter to work.
<SRed13> ICrazytom, I tried it.  Sorry for the laziness.
<zcat[1] > Alecks: what was the problem?
<Pelo> !wifi > SRed13  check your pm window
<tunganet> How do i make gwenview my default picture viewer?
<Crazytom> SRed13, have you tried installing and rebooting for your wireless card?
<Alecks> when I install 7.04, and it asks me to remove the CD, it freezes. When I reboot, it doesn't work
<zcat[1] > Alecks: hmmm. weird
<Pelo> tunganet,  pick a file right click  > properties >open with
<MSTK> tunganet - change your file associations
<tunganet> thanks
<tunganet> Pelo: thanks
<mitchbones> jrib, they hung up again :
<mitchbones> but only for like half a second instead of the usual minute
<zcat[1] > Alecks: probably track down your local LUG and get someone to take a look at it...
<andresmujica> Hello!!
<Alecks> LUG?
<elkbuntu> jinxed, think before you speak next time then
<zcat[1] > Lunux User Group..
<Nergar> where's vmware server, the ubuntu weekly newsletter says it was added to the add remove programs
<jinxed> elkbuntu, sorry
<Alecks> i'm almost positive there's no *nix users where I am living
<zcat[1] > Alecks: sounds like there might be something odd with your hardware.. where are you living?
<Alecks> washington
<andresmujica> is this true??  http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/04/30/its-d-day/
<efrancolaporte> YO IM GETTING MY GRADES I GOT A+, A, A- AND IM LOOKING FORWARD A 4TH A......CONSIDERING THE STUDENT THAT I AM, THIS PROVES ONE THING: THE UNIVERSITY OF OTTAWA IS A JOKE. XD
<bruenig> efrancolaporte, stop that
<vbabiy> can i make a new fstab from a live cd
<zcat[1] > Alecks: http://dclug.tux.org/
<Pelo> efrancolaporte,  we already knew that ,  everthing in ottawa is a joke
<zcat[1] > that washington?
<Alecks> i'm not sure what can be the problem, I tried installing it into my IDE hard drive, and that didn't work, so I tried installing it into my other SATA drive and that didn't work either. And no, I live in Walla Walla WA which is pretty much out in the middle of nowhere
<r4nge> how can i make it so that my remote terminal window when using aptitude uses the same characters as if i were on the actual console, aptitude looks like it's using the wrong characters when i remotely login
<andresmujica> i hate netsplits..
<zcat[1] > Alecks: you doing a linux-only install? or dualboot?
<bruenig> andresmujica, that is not a netsplit, that is the normal happenings of a 1100+ room
<Alecks> linux only
<squall_> #winehq
<Pancakes> Hi, I'm trying to find a tutorial on installing a driver and etcetera, for my wireless-B router (WUSB11 v2.8), so I will be able to use the internet on Ubuntu.
<squall_> hi..how to join a tunnel?
<squall_> sample:#winehq
<jrib> squall_: /join #winehq       (it's called a "channel" btw)
<squall_> thanks jrib^^
<Polygon89> how do i make a kernel module load on every boot?
<zcat[1] > Alecks: OK, I'm stumped. Probably post something on the forums and wait.. give as much info as you can of all your hardware, any errors that show up, someone will hopefully figure it out
<Alecks> thanks anyways, already tried that. I'll just go back to windows :|
<parad0x`> NOOOOO
<parad0x`> DONT GO TO THE DARK SIDE
<andresmujica> add it to /etc/modules
<zcat[1] > Alecks: I assume you tried the usual noapic nolapic apm=off kernel options, they seem to help with a lot of odd mobo's
<parad0x`> STAY WITH LINUX
<Alecks> i'm running a system that's less than a year old
<parad0x`> so...
<zcat[1] > Alecks: just cos it's new doesn't exclude it being 'odd'
<Alecks> well i'm really not sure what your noepic nolapic apm kernel stuff is
<Toma-> Alecks: whats the problem?
<Alecks> when I install 7.04, and it asks me to remove the CD, it freezes. When I reboot, it doesn't work
<Pancakes> I might go to the 'dark side' if I can't find a tutorial for being able to install the drivers for my wireless-b router, so I can use the internet;(
<zcat[1] > hit F1 at the boot prompt and look at some of the different options...
<kristopher> guh.
<Toma-> Alecks: "Doesnt work"?
<kristopher> has something happened to the nvidia driver since edgy?
<axisys> i am looking for a free web hosting / blog page .. (sorry about off topic) .. you guys recommend any such service provider?
<Toma-> Alecks: theres been issues about freezing at the "remove CD" phase, but that wont effect the install
<zcat[1] > Toma-: I assume hasn't got as far as installing grub :)
<N3XU5> http://www.freesbie.org/img/freesbie11-2.jpg    <----- sombody know the program in the right of the image ?
<kristopher> i had beryl up and going, and after doing a clean install of feisty.. its borked
<MSTK> axisys - you can use some of the big names such as Blogger or Wordpress.
<Alecks> i'll try it right now and get the error. brb
<tgill431> beryl was easy for me
<tgill431> after a fresh install
<kristopher> tgill, it was easy for me too.
<parad0x`> beryl is the best
<kristopher> i just dont know whats happened to the driver.
<Toma-> zcat[1] : nah nah, grub is installed in the gui. its all good. there was a coupld bugs about freezing on the remove cd part, right at the end when 'eject' is run tho
<axisys> MSTK: did not know about wordpress.. blogger wont let two pages for same user..
<parad0x`> although my card isnt supported -.-
* N3XU5 please... somebody know the program in the right of the image ? http://www.freesbie.org/img/freesbie11-2.jpg
<Pancakes> I'm trying to find a tutorial on installing a driver, for my wireless-B router (WUSB11 v2.8), so I will be able to use the internet on Ubuntu. Any help would be appreciated:/
<axisys> since i aleady have my own blogger page
<kristopher> well, i have an inspiron 8200 lappy from dell with a nvidia 440 whatever.
<MSTK> axisys - You can create multiple blogs on a single blogger account.
<tgill431> beryl shows a lot of potential , the customization is also one of it's strenghts
<kristopher> and it worked fine when i set it up with automatix.
<kristopher> but feisty has kinda screwed everything up
<vbabiy_> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<axisys> MSTK: that is an idea.. let me check out wordpress... i want to be able to send pictures from my cell phone to update my page as I travel
<kristopher> dude, i know how to fix video.
<zcat[1] > Toma-: have to ask Alecks when he gets back.. I asume he'd have said so if it got as far as the boot prompt or ubuntu logo after the reboot..
<Toma-> N3XU5: have a search around freshmeat for it
<kristopher> i'm just wondering about the driver/ restricted module thingy
<tgill431> my only issue so far is getting my tv card to work
<tgill431> what a bout it kris?
<Toma-> zcat[1] : assumption will get you killed in here :D
<loco_aullador> http://www.freesbie.org/img/freesbie11-2.jpg  somebody knows the program in the right corner of the image
<tgelter> how can I change permissions of the trash bin? every time I try to empty trash, it tells me that I don't have permission
<zcat[1] > Toma-: yeah, I should know better by now :)
<kristopher> its broke, here's the pertinent dmesg line:
<MSTK> axisys - Wordpress is not really a hosting site, but a blogging engine.  The most powerful one out there, as well.  However you'll need to host it on your own server if you can find one.  (Wordpress does offer some servers themselves, but those are really limited)
<Toma-> loco_aullador: look around freshmeat.net
<kristopher> **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0]  forgot to specify physical device; fix it!
<kristopher> and from what i've read, somethings went apeshit with the restricted module thingy + nvidia driver
<Meance> Question How do I get the correct driver for my video card loaded
<Toma-> kristopher: thats just a silly warning thats of no relevance
<kristopher> Toma, well i'm not getting video
<tgill431> odd .. just outta curiissity what's the card?
<zcat[1] > !restricted | Meance
<ubotu> Meance: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kristopher> like the server seems to be working, i'm actually getting sound.
<loco_aullador> Toma-,  ok thanx mate
<zcat[1] > ahh, wrong one..
<Toma-> kristopher: run this and see what errors you get... "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<kristopher> but i'm getting a pure black screen
<zcat[1] > what was the restricted drivers bot trigger?
<MSTK> Just a quick question.  Can anyone tell me what the mode is called when you enter a full-screen terminal using CTRL+ALT+F1 - F6?
<Toma-> kristopher: ahh. are you trying to run desktop-effects?
<shane634> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zcat[1] > !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kristopher> its having issues with GLX apparently
<shane634> !restricted
<Toma-> MSTK: mode? thats just the CLI (command line interface)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rizza> I need to do multiple installs of ubuntu. Can I use d-i net install preseeded for ubuntu to do this?
<kristopher> and /dev/input/wacom is fucked, but thats not surprising
<zcat[1] > found it!
<MSTK> Toma- Thanks.  I was just wondering if there was a special name for it.
<Toma-> MSTK: Well its CLI :D
<parad0x`> I have a question. When I try and run beryl and switch window managers, it just ges back to the old one. What's wrong?
<parad0x`> goes*
<zcat[1] > !nvidia | Meance hopefully this page helps :)
<ubotu> Meance hopefully this page helps :): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tgill431> uhhh interesitin mstk
<Toma-> kristopher: mind your language please
<tgill431> its the user mode of sometype
<Toma-> kristopher: disregard all that whacky wacom junk
<tgill431> hehehe
<kristopher> Toma, i know.
<MSTK> Toma- on a related note, is it possible to change the preferences in it the same way that you can adjust the terminal?  such as aesthetics (color) and such.
<zcat[1] > kristopher: the dev/wacom thigs is quite normal; it spews out errors because it's usually probing for hardware nobody has..
<rizza> Ii anyone here a ubuntu install wiz
<kristopher> I KNOW!
<tgill431> diffrent tty
<Toma-> MSTK: yeh in your bash.bashrc in /etc... dont mess with it if you dont know what youre doign tho
<Alecks> Ok, when I try to boot, it says "Error loading operating system" and nothing else happens
<tgill431> diffrent treminal
<tgelter> how can I change permissions of the trash bin? every time I try to empty trash, it tells me that I don't have permission
<zcat[1] > rizza: I'll call myself a wiz when I can install it with no monitor... and I'm almost there :)
<tgill431> diffrent sessions maybe
<N3XU5> Toma-, you know the name of the program ?
<crdlb> tgelter: did you change them?
<Toma-> kristopher: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin for me?
<rizza> Zcat have you done a net type install on ubuntu
<Pelo> tgelter,  that 's probably because you send a file in there you have no permission to delete
<kristopher> Toma, as i said. Its a GLX problem
<zcat[1] > rizza: nope...
<crdlb> oh duh
<tgelter> Pelo: no, it does that with any file I put in it
<kristopher> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<tgelter> crdlb: no, I didn't...
<Toma-> N3XU5: no sorry
<kristopher> thats all you need really, and i'm not sure what exactly is causing it
<crdlb> tgelter: could be a hidden file
<kristopher> i think the install of the binary/kernel got screwed.
<crdlb> tgelter: press ctrl+H in trash
<rizza> Anyone do specialized install of ubuntu
<fiveServer> anyone know a good open web proxy?
<Toma-> kristopher: what nvidia card do you have
<Pelo> tgelter,  chmod 755 ~/.Trash
<Pelo> tgelter,  errr , sudo chmod ...
<ZeZu> how can i extract files from a .deb ?
<N3XU5> Toma-, thx
<tgill431> how do you mena specialized?
<zcat[1] > kristopher: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf does it say "nvidia" or "nv" for the driver?
<ZeZu> I do not wish to install them on this system, but i can't find a proper source archive
<Pelo> ZeZu,  you donT extract a deb you install it ,  just double click on it
<rizza> net install like debian
<kristopher> zcat, right now it says nv
<ZeZu> Pelo, that is not what i want to do
<kristopher> because i changed it from nvidia, because it wouldn't start X
<crdlb> ZeZu: the gnome archive manager can
<zcat[1] > kristopher: and you installed nvidia-glx packages? change the 'nv' to 'nvidia' and it should work..
<ZeZu> crdlb, i'll look into that, thanks
<tgelter> Pelo: I did that and it still complains. says "/home/tgel...rash/blah" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder"
<Alecks> ZCat and Toma: when I try to boot, it says "Error loading operating system" and nothing else happens
<crdlb> kristopher: run: nvidia-xconfig
<kristopher> zcat[1] : i know my way around linux
<tgelter> and it'll read the same no matter what I put in there. it reports the error, but still deletes the file
<kristopher> and i've done all these things
<zcat[1] > kristopher: ahhh.. ok. sorry..
<Toma-> Alecks: youre trying to boot Windows from the Grub screen right?
<kristopher> the problem has something to do with my card + the new restricted module thing
<Pelo> tgelter,  someone told you to open the trash can and try ctrl+h on it to see if there are hidden files in there
<crdlb> kristopher: so X doesn't work with the nvidia driver?
<Alecks> no. I only have one hard drive, and I installed Ubuntu on it
<Toma-> kristopher: what nvidia card do you have?
<ZeZu> crdlb, can you run the archiver via the console?  I use ssh, vnc refuses to work in ubuntu anymore :|
<kristopher> thats why i asked if the binary has been updated
<crdlb> kristopher: what card do you have?
<SRedX13> ok, I'm back now.  okay, how do I install wireless drivers for my linux server?  I have the atheros 3850 / Dlink GWL 650B PCI installed
<kristopher> nvidia geforce 440 go
<tgelter> Pelo: no hidden files
<crdlb> ZeZu: it's probably just a renamed .tar.gz
<crdlb> I'm not sure though
<Toma-> kristopher: youll need the nvidia-legacy package, not nvidia
<kristopher> on an inspiron laptop, i did the search and it was saying something along the lines of it being updated.
<crdlb> no
<ZeZu> i'll test that theory ;)
<tgelter> tgelter@guapura-ubuntu:~/.Trash$ ls -ahl
<tgelter> total 28K
<tgelter> drwxr-xr-x  2 tgelter tgelter 4.0K 2007-04-30 21:43 .
<tgelter> drwx------ 86 tgelter tgelter  24K 2007-04-30 21:41 ..
<crdlb> Toma-: that's wrong
<Toma-> kristopher: nvidia in all the wisdom decided to drop support for alot of old cards
<Pelo> tgelter, check your users permisson settings, in menu > system > admin > users
<kristopher> Toma, i didn't need the legacy package when i installed it on edgy
<crdlb> kristopher: nvidia-glx is fine for your card
<Toma-> crdlb: o rly?
<crdlb> not nvidia-glx-new though
<kristopher> right, i'm not using new.
<tgill431> did anyone else here have trouble witht heir tv card and feisty?
<crdlb> kristopher: ok what is the error with nvidia activated?
<ZeZu> its not a gzipped tar ;|
<Toma-> crdlb: "No compatible cards found"
<kristopher> first off, i'm not getting a screen.  I'm hearing the ubuntu noise, which is weird.  But i'm losing the screen.
<zcat[1] > Alecks: the other thing I'd probably try, go into bios and change SATA settings around, possibly it's emulating IDE and the grub install is getting confused, pointing to a sata drive that doesn't exist before the kernel is loaded ?
<tgelter> Pelo: permission settings appear correct
<kristopher> hold on
<Pelo> tgelter,  check in the forum for other possibilities
<kristopher> should it be a PCI location, if its on AGP?
<Alecks> Toma: Thanks, i'll try that
<zcat[1] > Alecks: this is a stab in the dark but I havd a similar problem in the past.
<Pelo> tgelter,  and there is a file in there ?
<mtx1> just upgraded to fiesty and for some reason all of my text is now just boxes instead of letters
<Toma-> kristopher: yep
<crdlb> kristopher: don't specify the BusID
<kristopher> oh man.
<crdlb> you don't need to
<kristopher> just leave it out?
<crdlb> yes
<tgelter> Pelo: no, not currently. the trash empties fine...but it pops up that error every time and it's annoying
<kristopher> okay, i'll give that a go
<Pelo> mtx1,  I would suggest you check the language support but if you can't actualy read anyting that wonT' be much help
<kristopher> I know i did something ridiculous to Xorg last time i installed beryl
<kristopher> but i cant remember what the hoot it is.
<mtx1> kristopher, i can ssh into it
<crdlb> kristopher: you could always just regenerate it
<kristopher> haha
<kristopher> mtx1: thats sweet and all, but there is no way i'm going to let you ssh into my box
<Toma-> kristopher: a heads up, your card wont be supported in the 97xx series drivers from nvidia
<mtx1> oops i mean Pelo sorry kris
<crdlb> ie nvidia-glx-new
<kristopher> yah, currently its just going with nvidia-glx
<zcat[1] > I can't remember if this chipset is legacy or not... I started off with nvidia-glx, one of the updates on edgy it suddently wanted nvidia legacy so I ended up installing one version back with the binary installer. I think the feisty packages I'm using now are the plain nvidia drivers, not legacy. But I'm so confused :)
<crdlb> zcat[1] : what card?
* wkdown likes the number [09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0] 
<tgill431> geforce 440
<tgill431> go
<zcat[1] > um bx440 I think, hang on
<crdlb> zcat[1] : that's not legacy
<crdlb> but it's "new legacy"
<zcat[1] > MX440 sorry..
<crdlb> so it needs nvidia-glx
<tgill431> yep
<Pelo> mtx1,  what I was suggestion is a gui app, in meny > system > admin >  language support,  I donT' know much about ssh but it if is txt based that doesn'T help much eiher
<ubuntu_user07> for some reason when i boot up i get the kubuntu loadscreen not ubuntu is there a way to fix that?
<jrib> !usplash > ubuntu_user07 (see the private message from ubotu)
<kristopher> why would i be able to hear ubuntu starting
<kristopher> but get no screen?
<mtx1> well in ssh text is fine its only in the gui
<Stoffer> In the Sessions manager (GNOME), Volume Manager is set to start w/ X, but the command is gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable...what does the "--sm-disable" do?
<zcat[1] > I think I had a 'cutting edge' driver repo at the time.. it definately started telling me the card wasn't supported any more.
<Toma-> kristopher: are you using desktop-effects? (like i asked like 10 mins ago)
<kristopher> fresh install
<ubuntu_user07> earlier i told was told to use reconfigure-gdm but i don't remember the full command
<Toma-> kristopher: ok
<kristopher> sorry, i'm overwhelmed with the amount of people coming and going and haven't had a chance to configure xchat yet
<tgill431> system_admin_ login window
<kristopher> anyways
<cables> How can I fix the ugly font rendering in OpenOffice.org?
<kristopher> imma restart x
<tgill431> that will let you change your login screen
<kristopher> thanks guys, i'm sure i'll be back
<Toma-> someone should have told him about irssi
<zcat[1] > !res ubuntu_user07
<alien8ed> I need help fixing my partitions.
<alien8ed> Can anyone help me out
<cables> zcat[1] , you mean !fixres | ubuntu_user07 ?
<ZEROCOOL> EEEEEEEEEEEEEE HOLA
<strabes> !ask > alien8ed
<zcat[1] > !fixres ubuntu_user07
<ubuntu_user07> i on't think that was it but will it fix the problem?
<cables> zcat[1] , nope, you need |
<cables> !fixres | ubuntu_user07
<ubotu> ubuntu_user07: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ZEROCOOL> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPA;OL
<kristopher> shoot, i forgot to ask how i clean the old packages out of ubuntu
<zcat[1] > thanks cables
<cables> !es | ZEROCOOL
<kristopher> so it downloads new packages when i go to reinstall
<ubotu> ZEROCOOL: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ZEROCOOL> OK
<alien8ed> Ubuntu says I don't have the correct permissions to write to my music partition, so I can't put anything on it.
<Toma-> alien8ed: can you put your /etc/fstab file up on pastebin?
<Toma-> !pastebin
<alien8ed> How can I change the permissions on this partition
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_user07> since i am running the updater to 7.04 can i still do other stuff while it goes?
<strabes> kristopher: there's a few ways. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<zcat[1] > alien8ed: sudo chown user /music
<jrib> ubuntu_user07: yes!
<cables> ubuntu_user07, everything except installing packages.
<cables> ubuntu_user07, and uninstalling
<ubuntu_user07> it said failed to connect to compiz.net
<ubuntu_user07> what can i do to fix that
<tgill431> you can surf the intenet while it loads
<tgill431> did you want to install beryl?
<tgill431> user07
<ubuntu_user07> i just clicked the upgrade button to upgrade and it gave me that error
<tgill431> odd
<zcat[1] > alien8ed: assuming it's a linux filesystem, the problem will be ownership and/or permissions of the directories; it needs to be owned or at least writeable by ordinary users.
<ubuntu_user07> any ideas?
<tgill431> installing feisty?
<zcat[1] > alien8ed: if it's a fat32 filesystem, the whole thing has one owner and permissions throughout, that gets set in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu_user07> yeah i have 6.10 installed and i want to update
<kenthomson> Good Morning, Everyone! :-)
<zcat[1] > hi ken
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : yo!
<ubuntu_user07> what can i do to get the upgrade?
<kenthomson> ubuntu_user07: sudo aptitude update update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dis-upgrade [though you have been warned, it may go horribly wrong] 
<tgill431> anybody know if the site for compiz.net is down or anything?
<ubuntu_user07> so i can't just use the button?
<alien8ed> zcat1 the sudo chown user command worked...thanks a lot!
<kenthomson> ubuntu_user07: make it "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<stalefist> can someone tell me how to unmount drives plz
<kenthomson> ubuntu_user07: that's the same thing, go ahead and press it
<hitmanWilly> stalefist, umount
<stalefist> ty
<Pelo> stalefist,  sudo unmount /mountpoint
<claudio> \list
<stalefist> what flags do i need if i mounted an ntfs partition?
<alien8ed> will that work when I reboot as well?
<anirudha> Hi, does anyone know how to configure the Splash Screen in Fiesty?
<kenthomson> alien8ed: sudo chown file is a permanent command and works after 100 reboots
<kristopher> what should my nvidia kernel be called?
<MSTK> ubuntu_user_07 - more simply, you could type "update-manager" and there will be a dialog that you can confirm
<kenthomson> anirudha: go to add/remove and install a program called Splash Screen, than go to preferences>Splash screen and select others
<tgill431> nice shot ken
<crdlb> stalefist: try: compiz.org
<kenthomson> kristopher: maybe nvidia-kernel-common or something
<crdlb> too slow
<kenthomson> tgill431: for what?
<kristopher> thats what it is
<Pelo> anirudha, check in the forum  but if it's about that kde splashscreen , check synaptic and remove all kde themes
<kristopher> its not booting the right kernel
<alien8ed> kenthomson thanks
<tgill431> the sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<crdlb> kristopher: that can be fixed
<kristopher> is there an ubuntu lilo or grub configure thing
<kristopher> in gnome?
<kenthomson> tgill431: :-)
<kenthomson> alien8ed: np
<anirudha> kenthomson, Thanks for the help. I will try it out. Btw, this method works for GNOME, right?
<crdlb> kristopher: you mean it's choosing the wrong nvidia kernel module?
<kenthomson> kristopher: yes there is i forget it's name let me check
<ubuntu_user07> my upgrade seems stuck at fetching file 95/102
<kristopher> naw, i'm only getting the generic kernel option on boot
<kenthomson> anirudha: what method
<crdlb> or it's actually choosing the wrong kernel?
<crdlb> kristopher: look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log what is the error?
<anirudha> kenthomson, This program (Splash Screen) works for GNOME, right?
<kenthomson> ubuntu_user07: if it's stuck and you reboot and if the planets align themselves to predict your doom, your upgrade is GONE ;-)
<kenthomson> anirudha: yes absolutely
<Quadin> lol
<anirudha> kenthomson, Okay, thank you!
<kenthomson> crdlb: you could tell him cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
<gregorovius> hey... stupid question: between release and release, do packages get updated, or just security / bugfixes?
<kenthomson> anirudha: np
<kenthomson> gregorovius: both happen
<strabes> gregorovius: both
<crdlb> kenthomson: actually EE is better
<RememberPOL> What apt packages should I install for the remote system I'm SSH'ed to have a full X display so I can connect via XDMCP?
<kenthomson> crdlb: ya, but i am talking about absolute essentials
<gregorovius> I ask because since Feisty was released, I've hardly seen any updates
<heintje> anybody who can help me, how to use a webcam under ubuntu while the other is WinXP
<ubuntu_user07> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/edgy/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'ubuntu.compiz.net'
<ubuntu_user07> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/edgy/main-edgy/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not resolve 'ubuntu.compiz.net'
<ubuntu_user07> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.compiz.net/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz Could not resolve 'ubuntu.compiz.net'
<ubuntu_user07> Failed to fetch http://albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/32bit/binary/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<ubuntu_user07> Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently
<kenthomson> gregorovius: you are right!
<tgill431> what is the diffrence between generic kernel and the other one?
<ubuntu_user07> thats the errors i get
<strabes> gregorovius: There haven't been many updates since feisty was released
<Pelo> !paste | ubuntu_user07
<ubotu> ubuntu_user07: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> !generic | tgill431
<ubotu> tgill431: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<kenthomson> ubuntu_user07: the server looks nuked or maybe your DNS is housed?
<gregorovius> kenthomson, strabes, it's weird, since I used to get 10 new packages per hour when feisty was in beta
<ubuntu_user07> i can connect to other sites fine
<RememberPOL> ubuntu-desktop probably
<kenthomson> crdlb: Is the generic kernel also including the SMP one?
<crdlb> ubuntu_user07: change that to compiz.org
<thebillywayne> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<tgill431> ...reading
<ubuntu_user07> how do i change it
<kenthomson> gregorovius: read the last part of your sentence to get the answer of your question
<crdlb> kenthomson: yes
<Quadin> sould we be getting alot of updates?
<crdlb> it has SMP builtin
<strabes> gregorovius: yeah I had the same thing. It's dangerous to update your system that often though. I only do it about once a week or so
<Quadin> I havent gotten that many
<Pelo> Quadin,  not realy
<crdlb> ubuntu_user07: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kristopher> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<gregorovius> kenthomson, should the pace of updates speed up in the next weeks?
<Bajoran> hiyas, I'm trying to resize an ntfs partition so I can make some space for an ext partition, If I use gparted and look at the output, it errors with "bad sectors" detected, but I just ran chkdsk /f /r , defragmented, and restarted windows multiple times :X
<Quadin> ok
<kenthomson> crdlb: Does that mean if i update to a Core-2-Duo or a Core-2-Quad i can simply plug it in and ubuntu will fully utilise it? Or will i have to custom-compile stuff?
<kristopher> how do i look at my grub/lilo options, because i think the kernel just wasn't added to the list
<crdlb> kristopher: that implies that nvidia-glx isn't installed
<kristopher> for some reason
<Pelo> Bajoran,  so your nfts partition is fine ?
<Bajoran> yees
<kristopher> as i said, the boot options are only allowing me to boot the default kernel
<Bajoran> I want to resize it to 60 gb
<Bajoran> :X
<crdlb> kenthomson: yes stock ubuntu will handle it 99%
<ubuntu_user07> so i just change the compiz one?
<kenthomson> gregorovius: How would i in this whole world know
<crdlb> kristopher: the problem isn't the kernel
<kenthomson> crdlb: whose stock?
<Pelo> Bajoran, then go back in the live cd and rezise again
<crdlb> kenthomson: I mean the default kernel
<gregorovius> kenthomson, I don't know, just asking :)
<Bajoran> it errors out with bad sectors pelo
<Bajoran> :o
<mtx1> just upgraded to fiesty and for some reason all of my text is now just boxes instead of letters anyone else have this problem or know how to fix?
<demonspork> How do I increase the available resolutions in the resolution switcher?
<kenthomson> kristopher: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Bajoran> i'd use ntfsresize manually but meh
<crdlb> kristopher: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx
<Pelo> Bajoran,  have you tried again since you've defragged ?
<tgill431> so generic is the standard i-386 kernel?
<Bajoran> lots of 16 to divide
<Bajoran> yes pelo
<crdlb> you are missing the X module not the kerne module
<Bajoran> just 1 min ago too
<crdlb> tgill431: no
<craigbass1976> I installed curl from source.  Can someone tell me how to uninstall it?
<crdlb> tgill431: generic is the kernel for everyone else
<crdlb> except the bare 386
<kenthomson> crdlb: does that mean all my programs GIMP/etc which are originally written for a single cre x86 system work fully with a core-2-duo (that is one of the cores doesn't go unutilised)?
<ras> Im a Ubuntu edgy eft user, I have a really stable system now, is there any real reason to dist-upgrade?
<crdlb> kenthomson: as long as they're multithreaded
<kristopher> i've reinstalled it a few times
<kristopher> but i'll try with apt-get i guess
<sangre> hi, do i need to do anything special to mount an ide drive using a usb cable in ubuntu, or should just connecting it mount it automatically?
<RememberPOL> All instructions for enabling xdmcp are with the assumption that you have GUI access already but say you're on a remote connection through SSH, does anyone know the command line way?
<tgill431> oh ok i mean the 686 kernel right?
<Pelo> ras,  if you are happy you don't need to upgrade
<crdlb> kristopher: you're missing nvidia-glx clearly
<kenthomson> crdlb: are they? Inkscape, blender, GIMP, firefox, are those multithreaded?
<crdlb> kenthomson: they should be in general
<kristopher> crdlb:  yah, thats what i'm thinking.  But synamtic is telling me differently
<ras> Pelo: but am I missing out of ant "fiesty fun"?
<kristopher> time to start it up again
<kenthomson> demonspork: sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and select most of the defaults but in the monitor section go to Advanced and manually key in your Horizontal and Vertical frequency ranges (check on google or your monitor manual) and maybe that should do the trick or you are in for some research
<crdlb> kenthomson: there's nothing you can do that will significantly improve the utilization of a dual core ubuntu system
<crdlb> so just don't worry ;)
<Foon> WOO, I finally got my router to route!!! :D :D :D Darned Bridge mode on my modem turned out to be the answer
<Hamm_sandw> yay i'm so happyyay
<kenthomson> craigbass1976: cd to that directory which contains the extracted tarball and read the README it will tell you about a script like "uninstall.sh" Do a sudo chmod-u+rwx <scripname> and run it like ./<script-name>
<Bajoran> is it a bad idea to try to run a program like wow with wine directly off a mounted ntfs drive? :X
<Pelo> ras,  there isnt, much fun in feisty , the only things that are realy different if your system works on edgy is compiz pre installed and  automaticaly loading codecs, if you already have those in edgy you'Re fine
<RememberPOL> Is dpkg the main command line utility for package management?
<kenthomson> ras: I should think if you want to be with the times
<disinterested> i found a working kiba-dock package
<kenthomson> ras: We were all stable in the forest/living in caves and hunting but we started building jungles of concrete, right? Though if you enable the backport repo, your edgy will almost be feisty, still "almost"
<tgill431> im out for the night , I will return for  sure
<GigaClon> RememberPOL, only for .deb you download
<deathguppie> alright.. trying ubuntu comming from gentoo.. anyone figured out how to get a stable build environment???
<demonspork> kenthomson Did you mistype anything in that because it is saying that it can't find the dkpg-reconfigure command
<RememberPOL> GigaClon: What's the most useful interface to aptitude/apt-get via cli?
<kenthomson> crdlb: that is so disappointing and satisfying in the same go
<GigaClon> RememberPOL, I don't know I just use Synaptic
<deathguppie> I'm trying to build Crystal Space from SVN, anyone here made it work??
<kenthomson> RememberPOL: for .debs you have the dpkg thing, but if you want system wide package management, we have apt-get and aptitude and a GUI-Synaptic and it's adaptiation GUI-Add/Remove
<ubuntu_user07> so whats the easiest way to upgrade ubuntu releases
<Bajoran> could anyone suggest a commandline for ntfs resize to resize /dev/hda1 to 60gb as an ntfs partition using --bad-sectors ? :X
<someothernick> RememberPOL: aptitude i think
<RememberPOL> thanks
<kenthomson> demonspork: sudo dpkg reconfigure-xserver xorg
<RememberPOL> ubuntu_user07: apt-get upgrade
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  the easiest way to upgrade release is to mount your /home folder to a seperate partition and clean install each release
<kenthomson> ubuntu_user07: press that freakin' button and hide under the closet and pray that everything works fine
<RememberPOL> lol
<kristopher> yah, i have no clue whats wrong
<yipe> is there a way I can use bash to spit out random numbers of a specified length?
<Hamm_sandw> i know this is a total noobish question but .... what is the keyboard shortcut for switching between desktop spaces?
<kenthomson> kristopher: what's bothering you, that we all are so indifferent to you?
<crdlb> kristopher: did you try sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<Pelo> RememberPOL,  I am fairly sure that sudo apt-get upgrade will not upgrade a distro to the next release
<DARKGuy> Hamm_sandw: control+alt+left arrow/right arrow - those are the ones I know anyways, in Gnome :P
<kenthomson> Hamm_sandw: ctrl=alt-<right-arrow>
<kristopher> no, i haven't gotten a new package yet.
<kristopher> we'll see
<yipe> cat /dev/urandom was a good try but failed on both being not numbers, and always returning an infinite number of characters
<Hamm_sandw> DARKGuy  you RULE  THNX!!
<DARKGuy> Hamm_sandw: lol, welcome - sorry kenthomson :P
<ras> ok my edgy is currently cutting edge [a little blunt on some areas]  but i run atomix, all backports and beryl, but i heard CNR would be in fiesty and i heard it was cool
<RememberPOL> Pelo: I never said it would, but it will upgrade his ubuntu release.
<torshido> why does mutt depend on postfix?
<Hamm_sandw> i'm so totally stoaked to have this fully functional on my new laptop
<Hamm_sandw> wireless with wpa and all
<Pelo> RememberPOL,  no it won't  it will upgrade the packages
<Hamm_sandw> someone pinch me
<DARKGuy> lucky, heh
<Bajoran> *D
<dustin> how do i enable my 3d acceleration on my nvidia card without crashing my x server
<kenthomson> DARKGuy: never mind, as long as we push unsuspecting strangers comming here into the abyss by making them think this is an all-answering channel we are both equally evi
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to remove the huge arrow icon thing when I make a link to a folder/program in my desktop? (Gnome)
<Mixx> dustin use envy
<dn> dustin: by crash you mean fglrx crashes it?
<crdlb> Pelo: the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade is that dist-upgrade will install new packages that were not previously installed
<kenthomson> ras: you willing to pay for propriety stuff?
<dn> i used envy yesterday on my ATI and it killed my xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> kenthomson: LOL xD but don't tell that to the others! they must not know our evil plan :o
<dustin> how do i enable 3d acceleration on my nvidia card without crashing my x server
<deathguppie> does anyone know where I can find a package for Freetype2???
<Hamm_sandw> afk a while brb
<Mixx> dustin use envy
<kenthomson> Hamm_sandw: what is "stoacked"
<RememberPOL> Pelo: And the packages make up his release.
<dustin> jcvhgvc
<DARKGuy> maybe he meant shocked? x)
<crdlb> Mixx: don't recommend envy please
<Mixx> crdlb why not? works great for me
<RememberPOL> ubuntu_user07: For a distro upgrade, try this: gksu update-manager -c
<deathguppie> dustin: .. what card are you using??
<crdlb> !worksforme | Mixx
<ubotu> Mixx: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<deadchip> how can i switch the architecture?
<Mixx> blah blah blah
<Mixx> any concrete reason?
<kenthomson> dustin: do a "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver", see if it contains a line called Driver nvidia
<deadchip> i've changed the system to an AMD 64, now i wonder if i can switch without reinstallation
<dustin> nvidia geforce fx5200
<dustin> pci
<kenthomson> Mixx: envy is evil
<crdlb> Mixx: yes, it *will* break every time ubuntu pushes a kernel upgrade
<Mixx> so uninstall it and reinstall it like i just did
<kenthomson> RememberPOL: what's that -c?
<deathguppie> dustin: it works with the nv driver.. but not nvidia right?
<Pelo> !upgrade > ubuntu_user07
<Mixx> i guess the point is
<kenthomson> dustin: ain't than an AGP
<Mixx> envy shouldn't be needed
<Mixx> nvidia drivers should be easier to install
<RememberPOL> kenthomson:   -c, --check-dist-upgrades                        Check if a new distribution release is available
<kenthomson> Mixx: tell me what is envy?
<deathguppie> kenthomson: no the last PCI card from nvidia was the 5200
<kenthomson> RememberPOL: ok
<kenthomson> deathguppie: thats news
<dustin> i have installed the drivers before but when i enter the command to enable 3d acceleration and restart my xserver crashes
<Mixx> kenthomson it's a script to install video drivers
<deathguppie> well.. the last one I owned.. heh
<kenthomson> Mixx: And from where does it get the video drivers?
<Mixx> kenthomson use with caution as like is being warned here, it can break stuff
<kenthomson> dustin: nvidia?
<RememberPOL> Mixx: I totally agree with the basic uselessness of envy ;x
<deathguppie> dustin: what command??
<Mixx> !doesn'tworkforme | crdlb
<dustin> I can't remember I have slept since the last time i looked it up to enter it
<kenthomson> CAN someone help me setup two monitors one on my nvidia fx-5200 VGA and the other on my motherboard ASUS A7V-400MX's VGA? HMM..?
<kenthomson> !doesn'tworkforme
<cyberclone> hi
<Mixx> heh
<crdlb> that's not a factoid
<hitmanWilly> !worksforme
<deathguppie> dustin: just edit the /etc/X11/xorg.config file by hand that is all you need to do
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kenthomson> !hi | cyberclone
<ubotu> cyberclone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> hitmanWilly: i was trying doesN'T
<dustin> I have never done that before
<crdlb> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<axl000> hi
<crdlb> there is that one ^^
<dustin> can you guide me to some documentation to take the proper steps
<Pelo> can wwe stop playing with the bot
<deathguppie> dustin: pull the file up in a text editor and go down untill you find "Section Device"
<kenthomson> dustin: have you gone to Africa before? If no than how can you drink Afrikan-bloodhound's blood? Similarly if you haven't installed LInux before, have would have edited X.org, but now as you are in Africa (linux) might as well try and drink the blood (edit the xorg.conf)
<axl000> why ubuntu 7.04 recognizes my hard drive as a sata drive , but its a ide
<deathguppie> dustin: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kenthomson> crdlb: that is so :-)
<axl000> sorry for my bad english
<pr0nGuy> How can I install the help packages for gimp on Edgy?
<Pelo> dustin,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kenthomson> !hi | axl000
<ubotu> axl000: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kenthomson> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kenthomson> !x | dustin
<deathguppie> dustin: sudu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubotu> dustin: please see above
<gregorovius> axl000, the the sata driver now manages all disks
<hitmanWilly> axl000, that's a 2.6.20 kernel thing, it calls pretty much everything sata
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  look in synaptic for gimp you'll be able to tell which package it is I am sure,  probably with a doc at theend
<dn> I am having a problem when I boot with kbx. It gives me an error message. I think it's the result of doing a xorg.conf reconfigure. Here's an img of the error: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/NJ_Hewitt/Screenshot-gnome-settings-daemon.png
<crdlb> Pelo: -phigh
<axl000> ohhh
<crdlb> it gives way too many options w/o it
<Pelo> crdlb,  what ?
<axl000> im having problems whit that
<crdlb> Pelo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kenthomson> hitmanWilly: really i still have a hda and not a sda with both my PATA drives in feisty
<dustin> ok after I install the drivers and open up the file to edit it what do i do when editing to enable 3d acceleration
<axl000> vmware have problems working whit sda
<Pelo> oh
<kenthomson> crdlb: what is -phigh exactly?
<crdlb> kenthomson: only ask high priority questions
<dougie> OK! Now i really need to fix this cause its really starting to bug me....even if i can just change the default action somehow so it doesn't try and run the photo importer when i connect my camera.
<deathguppie> dustin: just go to the part Section "Device"
<hitmanWilly> kenthomson, really? it calls all mine sata
<crdlb> kenthomson: there's also -pcritical which asks none at all
<kenthomson> crdlb: ok, i though you were telling me to ask only HIGH PRIORITY question in the channel ;-)
<deathguppie> dustin: there you will see something that says  Driver "nv"
<dustin> alright i will do these things you tell me then come back and let you know
<kenthomson> hitmanWilly: not with me still let me check
<dustin> brb
<deathguppie> dustin: change "nv" to "nvidia"
<dn> anyone get a look at my kbx error?
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to remove the huge arrow icon thing when I make a link to a folder/program in my desktop? (Gnome)
<kenthomson> hitmanWilly: i have a hda1,2,3 and a hdb1,2,
<dougie> when i connect my digi camera to the computer it brings up thie Import Photos wizard thing. And it says at the bottom Loading camera drivers from '/usr/lib/libgphoto2/2.3.0'.... and eventually it errors out something about can't find driver or something
<kenthomson> deathguppie: maybe it's Driver vesa
<hitmanWilly> wow, it changed mine back, actually, that's REALLY weird...
<kenthomson> DARKGuy: you are so very right, it's obnocious
<dougie> here we go just error'd and it says "An error occurred in the io-library ('Unspecified error') Could not query kernel driver of device
<kenthomson> hitmanWilly: are are you boozed?
<DARKGuy> kenthomson: huh? o_O
<kenthomson> DARKGuy: obnoxious
<kenthomson> DARKGuy: not you that emblem
<dougie> if i uninstall libgphoto completely it will show up just as a drive on my desktop but i have to reinstall it because it removed ubuntu desktop and a bunch of other stuff like wine and stuff which are all dependencies on libgphoto aparently
<Pelo> dougie,  does it mention which driver ?
<dustin> ok I am downloading and installing the restricted modules package for nvidia right now
<DARKGuy> kenthomson: oh, yeah xD
<dougie> no
<dustin> then i will install nvidia-glx
<DARKGuy> kenthomson: but it's bigger than the windows shortcut arrow thing 
<hitmanWilly> kenthomson, no, really :) Just last week it was calling both of them sd...i know because i reformatted the ide one
<DARKGuy> like, what the hell!
<parad0x`> BERYL
<dustin> then edit the X!! file
<Pelo> dougie, check the forum
<dougie> Pelo: it just says that stuff....the driver its trying to load is the one for Panasonic DMC-FZ20
<Gat0rvean> Can anyone recommend a very good source to learn more about linux? Such as a manual in PDF format I can reference and read through?
<kenthomson> DARKGuy: and it's on top
<kenthomson> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<kenthomson> !learn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> !tutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tutorial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> dougie,  this is a digital camera not a webcam ? why is it trying to load drivers?  it should just mount as a usb drive
<DARKGuy> kenthomson: and it's annoying, considering the rest of my icons have no big-huge-like-HEY arrow above them :/
<dustin> well i might as well shoot the breeze in here for a while my internet connection sucks it is going to take me damn near 20 moins to install
<dustin> lol
<kenthomson> DARKGuy: SAME IS MY problem too
<Pelo> dougie,  did you try to install your camera's window driver on ubuntu using wine ?????
<dougie> Pelo: not sure but i think i just found a fix.....
<DARKGuy> kenthomson: Yay, we can share problems too :D (lol....) no fix yet? x(
<dougie> Pelo: no it just has one built into libgphoto already i guess
<kristopher> bloody 'ell
<dustin> there is some guy in france who just wrote 352 drivers for webcams in linux
<dustin> even for the cheap $20 ones
<Pelo> dustin,  he did just do it ti took him 4 years
<Liquido`sleep> i hate evangelion it took off 2 nights in a row >.<
<dustin> yeah i know that
<kristopher> So i've reinstalled everything, yadda yadda
<dustin> it isn't an overnight thing
<Pelo> that is what open source is al about
<kenthomson> Liquido`sleep: what is that
<dn> hey guys here is the error i get on boot and i'm having some issue with my keyboard and mouse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18516/
<Liquido`sleep> kenthomson: anime >.<
<deltaphc> he didn't write 352 drivers. he wrote a smaller set of drivers for 352 different webcams
<deathguppie> dustin: it might be vesa instead of nv..
<kenthomson> Pelo: yeah sweating like hell if even all you want to do is get an goddamn program it install and the so very common hardware to function
<deathguppie> nv is the opensource driver for nvidia
<Pelo> liquiddoom,   #ubuntu-offtopic
<dustin> vesa?
<deathguppie> ya.
<Liquido`sleep> Pelodoom okay
<deathguppie> look for a section where it says Driver  "vesa"
<Pelo> kenthomson,  no one is keeping you from going back to windows
<deathguppie> and change "vesa" to "nvidia"
<dustin> ok
<deathguppie> that loads your nvidia driver
<dustin> and that will enable the 3d acceleration
<deathguppie> it really is that simple
<deathguppie> dustin: yes
<dustin> thank you for clearing that up
<Pelo> dn,  I think you'll have better luck looking up your problem in the forum
<nixternal> OK you GNOME'ies, where is my power off or reboot options in the shutdown dialog?
<deathguppie> but if  X crashes.. change it back to "vesa" and come back and say something..
<nixternal> this is on a brand new Feisty install
<dustin> ok
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to remove the huge arrow icon thing when I make a link to a folder/program in my desktop? (Gnome)
<Pelo> nixternal,   menu > system > bottom of the list
<ahave> i have recently mounted a network drive and seem to be having slow connection issues with it, can anyone help?
<snook353> ubuntu on dell!
<kenthomson> Pelo: how do you know if someone is black-mailing me to stick to this shit?
<Comrade-Sergei> has anyone here got the folding at home thing on their computer here>
<dn> Pelo: thanks. the problem arose after i did a reconfigure on xorg.conf, so i'm going back and redoing it
<dustin> has anyone ran that new version of ebian yet I use to run debian 3.1 and was wondering aout the new version
<Pelo> !abuse | kenthomson
<snook353> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/04/30/its-d-day/
<ubotu> kenthomson: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dn> for a uk keyboard, should the language be 'uk' or 'gb' ?
<kenthomson> nixternal: RIGHT ON YOUR FACE
* DanaG is now using 2.6.21 
<nixternal> Pelo: no shutdown or reboot!
<DanaG> with dynticks and cpuidle.
<nixternal> I have every option but I can't shutdown or reboot
<DanaG> Too bad linux-phc doesn't support Yonah.
<cje> hi guys, sorry to ask such a really stupid question.  I am a new kubuntu user.  I am trying to delete some files.  This is a relatively fresh install of Edgy, but I do have some big video files I would like to delete.  There is no trash bin icon on my desktop by default.  Is there a graphical tool I could use to delete these files?  rmdir -Rf ~file/path doesn't work.
<Liquido`sleep> hey any idea how to fix file transfer on kopete with icq plug in. It just not works
<alien8ed> can someone tell me the command that lets you play protected dvds in feisty?
<Pelo> nixternal,  it is suppose to be in there,  I donT know what you did to your setup
<nixternal> kenthomson: watch the language and stop with the caps
<kenthomson> Pelo: i though i was living in the slave-age
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<DanaG> to alien8ed
<nixternal> Pelo: umm, I just rebooted after the installation, that's what I did
<DanaG> for dvdcss.
<Comrade-Sergei> has anyone here got the folding at home thing on their computer here>
<Pelo> cje,  trh asking in #kubuntu
<mpt> How do I get metacity to start on login? For the past couple of days, it doesn't start by itself any more, and I need to launch it from a terminal
<cje> k, thanks
<dustin> howdo i get my dvd drive to work in ubuntu 6.06 lts
<nixternal> fancy meeting you here mpt :)
<Pelo> !dvd > alien8ed   check your pm
<kenthomson> nixternal: i think you are having some other tty open and are  currently in an underprivilidged account, try this open a terminal and do "sudo shutdown -r now" and that will reboot your machine, see if now those icons appear
<mpt> hi nixternal :-)
<nixternal> kenthomson: I know that will work
<DanaG> Oh, and fbsplash and suspend2, too.
<nixternal> I just wanted to know where the shutdown buttons are
<kenthomson> cje: right-click delete
<pr0nGuy> Is there a open source version of Visual basic. NET?
<DanaG> Though suspend2 doesn't show status with fbsplash.  It just says "Suspending Consoles".
<kenthomson> alien8ed: you need a libdvdcss2
<Pelo> mpt,  check in the forum I am sure there is a command line you can do but I d0n''t know it
<xmb> http://losers.yore.ma/~merchelo/tor/
<kenthomson> nixternal: HA HA HA
<xmb> ^^ free downloads
<nixternal> pr0nGuy: nope, Gambas is as close as you will get to VB like coding in Linux
<Pelo> nixternal, that's where they are suppose to be
<nixternal> kenthomson: glad you think it is funny
<[Flux] > does anyone else have problems playing fullscreen games when Beryl is loaded?
<nixternal> Pelo: ya, this is a brand new install via a ShipIt CD
<Liquido`sleep> hey any idea how to fix file transfer on kopete with icq plug in. It just not works
<Pelo> nixternal,  try  menu> system > prefs >  main menu >restore
<kenthomson> [Flux] : nvidia card has a black-screen bug look at launchpad, wherein a lack of video memory would lead to your new windows, games, movies to appear in a total black screen
<kenthomson> [Flux] : i mean nvidia driver
<[Flux] > i have an Ati driver
<[Flux] > the games load
<[Flux] > but the gnome bars are still there
<kenthomson> !enter | [Flux] 
<ubotu> [Flux] : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[Flux] > lol
<nixternal> Pelo: no go, there seems to be a popular issue with this
<DanaG> oH, for OpenGL on XGL,
<ericu> Hello everyone!
<DanaG> you need to run things on the parent Xorg.
<xmb> http://losers.yore.ma/~merchelo/tor/
<kenthomson> !hi | ericu
<ubotu> ericu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xmb> ^^ free downloads
<Pelo> nixternal,  try the forum for a solution then , that's all I can offer
<kenthomson> and buy everyone
<kenthomson> Bye!
* Pelo his glad that one is gone 
<crdlb> [Flux] : are you using the restricted driver?
<dustin> what was the address for the file to edit for the nvidia driver again
<[Flux] > yup yup
<mpt> Pelo, thanks, the answer was "mv ~/.gnome2/session ~/.Trash/"
<mpt> then log out and log in again
<Pelo> dustin,   /etc/X11/xorg.conf ???
<crdlb> [Flux] : so you're using Xgl?
<[Flux] > crdlb: yes i am
<crdlb> and running games like DISPLAY=:0 game ?
<pr0nGuy> nixternal: ok, not what my brother needs, but thanks for the know.
<ericu> I have a noob question, I would like to download the new released pidgin, how do I go about doing that with the whole repository thing
<dustin> yes thank you
<[Flux] > i run WoW through WINE
<Pelo> mpt,  I'm glad you found a solution,  but I can't say I understant it
<[Flux] > thats the only fullscreen game i have
<crdlb> [Flux] : are you running them on DISPLAY=:0 ?
<[Flux] > yes
<mt|chamby> anyone that can help me with something?
<Hamm_sand> i have another noobish question:  how to you get filebrowser to show a list by default instead of huge icons
<mt|chamby> i have the "ntoskrnl.exe" windows boot problem since i have installed ubuntu on a seperate hard drive
<mpt> Pelo, the Gnome session information had forgotten that I wanted a window manager. Deleting it (or trashing it, in this case) restored the default session, which includes metacity.
<punsad> can I try out beryl with live ubuntu cd? or do I have to install it to hd?
<dougie> crdlb: sorry
<Pelo> ericu, pidgin and gaim are the same I think it is still called gaim in the repos,  the repos will have the latest version supported by the ubuntu team, if you want a newer one you have to get it from the gaim /pidgin site
<therealnanotube> Hamm_sand: view > view as list +
<therealnanotube> Hamm_sand: view > view as list ?
<DanaG> Oh, missing ntldr?  I think you may need to use the "map" thingy in Grub, if there are two separate drives.
<Skaag> how do I skip formatting a drive in the ubuntu installer?
<Hamm_sand> derr  n/m  heh
<Pelo> mpt, I think I get it
<Hamm_sand> i fingered it out
<Skaag> I want to keep the data in there
<dustin> how much system memory is required to run beryl window manager
<mpt> Unfortunately that gets me no closer to reporting the bug that caused metacity to go away in the first place.
<ericu> Pelo, do I have to add the site to the source list?
<Pelo> Skaag,  the guide or manual way, yiou just don't check the format box
<punsad> Skaag: during install (text mode).. you can select 'go back' and it should take you to the install menu
<chamby> can anyone help me with changing my boot.ini windows file without being able to boot windows? :/
<Skaag> punsad: i'm there now
<Pelo> ericu,  no , sorry , google for it , but I think you are probably better off with the repos package,  gaim is tied into a bunch of things
<chamby> or any other fix to the "ntoskrnl.exe" file
* Skaag guided - use entire disk?
<punsad> Skaag: isn't there a 'go back' type option in the bottom left?
<Skaag> pelo & punsad; is that the option I need to choose?
<Skaag> i'm in the "rescue a broken system" mode
<ericu> Pelo, so if the update manager doesn't see receive the new upgrade it is harder to upgrade?
<clever> what could cause this: -rwx------ 1 1039 1039 397274 2005-12-02 22:55 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Pelo> !ntfs > chamby  I think you'll have to install ntfs write support first and when you can access the file try asking for help in ##windows
<clever> it seems to be preventing sshd from starting up
<punsad> chamby: just mount the win dir.  you need to be able to write to an ntfs partition
<Pelo> ericu,  more or less
<Pelo> Skaag,  probably it's hard to tell we dont, realy know what you want to do
<chamby> damn, i wish it was that easy for me to understand that
<chamby> i got ubuntu 2 hours ago, and my internet has been down for the past 1.5 hours
<Skaag> pelo: I just don't want the partitions to change...
<chamby> so i really dont understand much yet
<crdlb> !info ntfs-config | chamby
<ubotu> chamby: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<Skaag> pelo: but the option in the guided mode or manual show me the partition as it exists, which is fine, and the option is to write the partition table and continue
<punsad> Skaag: isn't there also a 'manually partition' option. once selected - you should be able to select 'don't partition' or just don't make any changes and skip ahead
<Skaag> will writing the partition table erase my data?
<[Flux] > okay i fixed my problem
<[Flux] > yay
<burnerx> can anyone help me setup icecast2 & mpd ?
<punsad> can I try out beryl with live ubuntu cd? or do I have to install it to hd?
<Skaag> there is no "don't make any changes" unfortunately :-(
<Pelo> Skaag,   / will need to be formated anyway,   /home and /swap won't have to   if you know about partitionning try the manual option it will give you all the tools you need to make it instal your way
<Skaag> I am in the manual partitioning
<crdlb> punsad: depends on the card
<punsad> crdlb: I
<crdlb> punsad: what video card do you have?
<ericu> Pelo, I wanted to test the new beta version of pidgin if I download a rpm, how would I go about installing and running it?
<Pelo> Skaag,  is this your first linux ?
<Skaag> pelo: but in the current format, /home is under / and not in a separate partition
<punsad> crdlb: I've got an nvidia 'el cheapo 6150 integrated
<crdlb> punsad: then it's tricky
<chamby> i'm sorry guys but i am lost, i dont understand where i need to put the ntfs-config at
<chamby> :[
<Pelo> ericu,  don't get a rpm , get a deb or the source
<Skaag> pelo: no but this is my first time trying to install a distribution on top of a drive that contains data
<crdlb> punsad: you have to enable the restricted driver, sudo modprobe nvidia, then ctrl+alt+bksp
<punsad> crdlb: how bout it I actually install it - is it still tricky?
<crdlb> punsad: not at all
<punsad> crdlb: what's tricky about typing sudo modprobe nvida then ctrl-al-bksp?
<crdlb> punsad: I'm not sure that would work
<punsad> crdlb: gotcha
<crdlb> you may need a sudo lrm-manager first
<punsad> crldb: thanks for the ideas :)
<Pelo> Skaag,  the ubuntu installer will reformat / no matter what , if /home is in it /home will be reformated ,  leave the installer,  start gparted from the menu ,   resize your / partiton ,  make a new one , move your /home to the new partition and proceed from there
<crdlb> punsad: normally you reboot after enabling the restricted driver
<PX4n> hi
<Skaag> pelo: alright gotcha
<punsad> crdlb: I see
<haru> hi.. i have an old monitor which supports only 60Hz at 1024x768 resolution. i also have a radeon 9250. i would like to know how i could manually force a higher refresh rate at the same resolution.
<crdlb> haru: if that's all it supports, no
<crdlb> !modeline | haru
<hwMoD> @ your service
<ubotu> haru: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<punsad> Skaag: so yuo are doing a text based install?
<Skaag> yes
<crdlb> that's how you force it though ^^
<haru> crdlb, but on the win systems i can force it upto 85Hz
<ericu> Pelo, I have a tar.gz of the source, how do I compile it?
<Skaag> how do I run gparted not form the menu?
<crdlb> haru: then try a modeline
<Skaag> it asks me to write previous changes... what previous changes??
<Pelo> ericu,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<ericu> Pelo, thank you very much
<Pelo> np
<Skaag> i'm really freaked about this operation
<Pelo> bookmark that, it's very useful
<punsad> Skaag: what is on your screen right now?
<Pelo> Skaag,  if you can boot the live cd ( even dapper or feisty ) you can do it from the gui
<Skaag> the menu that shows "detect network", "install base system", partition disks, etc.
<punsad> Skaag: that means you are done with the partitioning, no?
<Pelo> Skaag,  I can't help you if you are in a text install I dont, know enough
<Skaag> ok the fs still has some errors on it, running e2fsck on it
<Skaag> punsad: no it's a manual rescue mode which doesn't do anything beyond mounting drives and detecting network devices
<Skaag> punsad: from here I can try to do a bunch of stuff...
<punsad> Skaag: so when booting from CD - you selected rescue mode... not install, is that right?
<Skaag> yes
<punsad> Okay... so what's the problem right now... is there one?
<slop> what command would i use to list all files in a directory, as well as all files in all subdirectories, and send them all into a text file?
<Skaag> well I just discovered the target drive still has fsck errors on it so i'm fixing that first
<Skaag> hopefully after that I will be able to resize the drive and move /home to a different partition
<punsad> slop: ls * > foo.txt
<Skaag> and also /var
<dermoth> 3bhelp
<slop> punsad: that will do all recursive directories as well?
<punsad> slop: find . -name "*" -print > foo.txt
<sethk> Skaag, copy the home directory.  Don't change the actual location of home until _after_ you clone the /home tree
<Pelo> g'night folks
<xmb> find . , would suffice
<TWiSTEDSO> can anyone help out , got some problems with the wlan card , its a level one Wpc-0301 H/W 4 , when running lspci it gives me 02:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI but when using the RT261 drivers the machine just keeps hanging. ?
<punsad> xmb: good point
<gldvxx> does anyone know how to reset the bios on an alienware m5500?
<xmb> http://losers.yore.ma/~merchelo/tor/
<slop> punsad: that will do all files in the current dir and its subcursive files and dirs?
<punsad> slop: did you try it?
<punsad> slop: it will
<slop> punsad: yes, thank you :)
<slop> punsad: works perfect
<zeroday> who needs help with ati or nvidia
<demonspork> what do I need to install to get a DVD decoder in Ubuntu?
<Skaag> sethk: can you elaborate on that?
<zeroday> demonspork: w32codecs
<punsad> slop: per xmb's suggestion - 'find . > foo.txt' works just as well
<zeroday> !dvd | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<slop> punsad: it listed it all in backwards-alphabetical order! lol
<punsad> demonspork: have you tried automatix?
<Skaag> sethk: assuming i've created a new partition, I copy /home to that partition... now what?
<zeroday> !automatix | punsad
<ubotu> punsad: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sethk> Skaag, you add your new /home partition to /etc/fstab
<sanityx> Hello all!
<zeroday> hi
<punsad> slop: try: find . | sort > foo.txt
<Skaag> sethk: at what point do I add it to fstab?
<sethk> Skaag, You also mount it (putting it in /etc/fstab will mount it on subsequent boots)
<punsad> ubotu: that's fine with me... I just use apt-get foo anyway
<sethk> Skaag, it really doesn't matter; /etc/fstab isn't consulted after boot
<zeroday> punsad: ubotu is a bot
<sethk> Skaag, well, unless you use a mount command that forces it to be reread.
<Skaag> you mean until after reboot
<punsad> zeroday: i thought that might be too much text in such a short period of time
<Skaag> yah, a mount -a
<zeroday> punsad: lol
<punsad> brb
<sethk> Skaag, right.  you can do a mount -a, or mount it manually (as in mount -t ext3 /dev/hdXX /home)
<Skaag> ok
<sethk> Skaag, assuming it's ext3, and of course using the correct partition, /dev/hda2, /dev/sda1, whatever it actually is
<ninjagamer> Hello Im currently having trouble with ubuntu FF. After upgrading to FF from DD through the software update GUI everything works great. I decited to install the nvidia restricted driver. After doing this and rebooting I no longer have sound. I've been browsing the forums today with no luck. Any suggestions. I have a sound blaster live card.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<slop> punsad: excellent, thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@122.164.149.47]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mtx1> just upgraded to fiesty and for some reason all of my text is now just boxes instead of letters anyone else have this problem or know how to fix?
<slop> exit
<Skaag> sethk: yah it's ext3
<sethk> ninjagamer, there must be an incorrect PCI ID in the X config file.
<sethk> ninjagamer, which is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, IIRC
<mobutu> http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/taking-freedom-further
<zeroday> mtx1: what gfx card?
<sethk> Skaag, I left out one step
<sethk> Skaag, if you mount, as I said, your new /home will hide your old /home
<Skaag> oh?
<mtx1> nvidia
<ninjagamer> yes nvidia card
<sethk> Skaag, so you need to rename it, as in    mv /home /old-home     for example
<ninjagamer> i am getting the exact model number its a geforce 4
<Skaag> sethk: ah yes, I will copy the stuff, make sure it works, then rename /home to /home.old
<Skaag> yah we're on the same page
<zeroday> mtx1: you lost the drivers in the upgrade you need to reinstall them
<sethk> Skaag, right.  You could also boot the CD, mount / but not the new /home, and delete the old /home that way (without renaming).
<[Flux] > hmm do i wanna install kde...
<zeroday> ninjagamer: try the envy script
<zeroday> [Flux] : yes
<ant-> flux, no
<mtx1> oh really? i thought it was a font issue or something ok cool i will try that tommorow
<sethk> Skaag, potentially you have a short period where things are nasty, where you've renamed /home but haven't mounted the new /home
<[Flux] > oh great, the vote is tied
<[Flux] > thanks guys... lol
<sethk> Skaag, if you have su enabled, and a /root shell running in a terminal, that's not a problem
<ninjagamer> where can i find the envy script
<ant-> [Flux]  have you played with fluxbuntu?
<Skaag> sethk: I will probably rename and reboot before I mount the new home
<sethk> Skaag, but if you use the sudo nonsense, you'll have that potential issue.
<[Flux] > i havent used fluxbox in 2-3 years
<[Flux] > lol
<ant-> blasphemy
<ant-> well i guess not much has changed :(
<ninjagamer> the video card is a Geforce FX 5200 and teh sound card is a SB Live! vbalue EMU10k1x
<zeroday> ninjagamer: whats wrong?
<sethk> ninjagamer, look for the PCI id in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<ninjagamer> after installing the restricted drivers for my nvidia card in FF no longer have sound
<sethk> ninjagamer, look for a line (in xorg.conf) starting with  "BusID"
<ninjagamer> seth how do i open up xorg.conf
<[Flux] > whats the best way to install kde, should i use the kubuntu-desktop or  just do kde + kdebase
<sethk> ninjagamer, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ant-> [Flux] : you have to goto hell to get kde last i heard
<sethk> ninjagamer, or:   grep -i busid /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ninjagamer> ah ok
<sethk> ninjagamer, or use some other editor; lots of ways.  The editor will say the file is read only, but that's ok, you are only looking (at least initially)
<[Flux] > lol
<ninjagamer> i know how to do grep from unix ok
<ninjagamer> thank u very much gentlemen/ladies.....iwill continue troubleshooting this issue in the morning...thank yo ufor your time
<ant-> [Flux]  : naw i think kde-desktop gets you want you want
<testure> anybody know why bash doesn't like my script with arrays under ubuntu (works perfectly fine in fedora/suse)? It's just a simple definition.. dirs=( dir1 dir2 dir3 dir4 );
<testure> I get "syntax error, unexpected '(' on line __"
<[Flux] > okay, thanks ant- :)
<ant-> [Flux]  : i mean kubuntu-desktop of course
<fernando> hey
<[Flux] > i just dont want to have to change the splash screens and stuff back to ubuntu
<sethk> testure, some bash versions are more than a little odd.  I use zsh which does away with the problem
<[Flux] > but there is a how-to on the forums, so i guess its not such a big deal to do that
<sethk> testure, the answer to your question is "different version of bash", presumably.
<testure> sethk: I assumed as much :\
<ant-> [Flux]  : oh well i dunno about all that, i would read first if its important to you
<testure> I'll look into zsh, never used it before
<sethk> testure, zsh is a lot nicer, although I'm sure there is a fix for that bash problem.
<testure> thanks for the tip
<hitmanWilly> [Flux] , just be aware that kubuntu-desktop brings a massive amount of software with it, much of which you may not want/need
<dinoerata> i think Beryl is pretty cool, but i dont understand why i do not see a save or ok button in settings manager, it never saves my settings
<dinoerata> anyone uses Beryl
<sethk> [Flux] , regardless of the size, you'll save infinite aggravation by using the meta-package
<[Flux] > yeah
<dinoerata> anyone uses desktop manager - Beryl ?
<[Flux] > i think ill just do the base kde
<[Flux] > and then add from there
<thebillywayne> dinoerata, yeah.  why?
<[Flux] > im also gonna remove beryl, its kinda useless, other than eyecandy..
<dinoerata> cannot get it to save my settings
<thebillywayne> dinoerata, strange.  does it work?
<thebillywayne> dinoerata, as in, do you see animatiosn?
<dinoerata> does not have an OK button
<dinoerata> or save option
<thebillywayne> dinoerata, no.  the close button does fine.  It alters the setup as you select different things.  No need to even close the window, really.
<Nergar> why do i have wine9.33 and not wine 9.36??
<Nergar> are ubuntu repositories outdated??
<t0dk0n> Does anyone know how to make a 2nd gen ipod shuffle charge in Ubuntu?
<testure> damn.. I get the same error in zsh
<t0dk0n> it works fine with gtkpod, but for some reason, wont charge 0_o
<TWiSTEDSO> how do i remove and old driver in teh ubuntu system ?
<sethk> Nergar, not exactly.  A distro is always a bit behind, unless you use a beta distribution.
<dinoerata> hmm, if i quit and then open the manager again, all the settings i had are gone and it reverts to what was there b/4
<testure> I wonder my array is being declared properly.. strange though since it worked in fedora and suse
<dinoerata> well as you said , its eye candy
<dinoerata> guess i will just put up with it,
<Nergar> thnx sethk
<sethk> testure, can you check the bash version on the other distros?  (bash --version)
<testure> nah, I don't have access to those machines right now. I'll have to check it out tomorrow morning when I get to the office
<sethk> testure, ok.
<testure> one of them is Suse 10 though, so I'd imagine it has 3.2.13
<dustin> ok I am in the text file now i change nv to nvidia
<dustin> correct
<testure> I'm trying to port one of our web-apps to ubuntu so I can convince them to switch from fedora.. installer script is dead in the water though heheh :)
<sanity_x> testure, eww fedora.
<testure> yeah
<sethk> testure, zsh will fix that right up  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@CPE-65-31-197-86.neb.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<sethk> 'night all, about to pass out here.  :)
<testure> sethk: zsh gave me the same error :\
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i577BDBC5.versanet.de]  by tonyyarusso
<dustin> pelo?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62.84.12.224]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-66-243-216-152.pivot.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-68-56-72-213.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220.225.2.107]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.81.208.37]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@128.Red-88-25-104.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-201-234-63.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.122.246.96]  by tonyyarusso
<jacquesmerde> yo, i just added a samba share, do i have to manually set up a username and password to access it from another computer?
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: i do believe so yes
<chamby> is there a way for me to edit the boot.ini file from ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CABLE-206-188-92-251.cia.com]  by tonyyarusso
<Toma-> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<zcat[1] > jacquesmerde: what I do (it might not be the best idea) is change security from 'user based' to 'share based'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<zylthinking> Hi, all, I have some question on compile the kernel, and is there anyone can help me?
<defjux> ask
<zcat[1] > gets rid of all the password hassles. Not a good idea if untrusted people have access to your network though
<zylthinking>  Hi, all, I have some question on compile the kernel, and is there anyone can help me?
<jacquesmerde> zcat[1] : yeah, its a wireless network which i think my neighbours have accidentally used
<MSTK> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zcat[1] > jacquesmerde: ok, just ignore my suggestion then :)
<acid_burn> http://www.google.com/ig?hl=en
<merc_> hello
<ben23>  hi, I am trying to set up ssl with apache 2 in feisty, but apache2-ssl-certificate is missing, and I don't know how to install it
<ben23> there's also a bug report of that problem
<jacquesmerde> do i just want smbpassword -a [my local username] ?
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: yep
<jacquesmerde> Toma-: it doesnt bother me, but why doesnt ubuntu if not give you a gui way of doing it, at least tell you something still has to be done?
<zylthinking> I made the initrd through mkinitramfs -o initrd.img.2.6.21.1 and the initrd gernerated includes a directory named 2.6.20.15-gerneric, that is my current kernel, not my new kernel and the new kernel panic
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: file a bug!
<zylthinking> what can I do?
<jacquesmerde> nah, its like that song, "i filed a bug and the bug won"
<merc_> does having a swap partition make the os perform faster?
<defjux> do i have to defrag?
<zcat[1] > zylthinking: from memory, you give it the version number at the end if you're not building for the current (running) kernel..
<alex777> anyone able to help with the apache2-ssl-certificate problem ?
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: well the problem will continue to exist :(
<Geoffrey2> could someone please check this link to see if they can actually see the video?   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/trailers-screenplay-B10000-235-2
<merc_> hello?anybody?
<Jack31> wooooooooooohoooooooo ubuntu and del
<Jack31> l
<defjux> dell is selling oem ubuntu???
<merc_> anyone want to tell me if a swap partition makes the system much faster?
<Jack31> defjux yup
<defjux> merc, probably a bit.
<defjux> Jack31: thats is some good news.
<asc> I'm looking for a wysiwyg HTML editor.  Do mozilla-composer, Nvu, or SeaMokey appear in the repositories, possibly under different names?
<hitmanWilly> merc, not really, its just acts like extra (slow) ram
<zylthinking> zcat[1] :  give it the version number at the end to which?
<xipietotec> does anyone know if avahi-autoipd is supposed to start on a failed dhclient *if you have disabled avahi in network manager*?
<merc_> i got 2gb of ram, make much difference?
<zcat[1] > zylthinking: hang on, I'll check..
<tonyyarusso> asc: If anything, mozilla-composer.  I'll be making Nvu packages for Feisty soon though.
<Jack31> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/04/30/its-d-day/
<xipietotec> asc, nvu is in the repos, I think universe repositories, it's WYSIS
<xipietotec> WYSIWYG
<tonyyarusso> xipietotec: not in feisty
<xipietotec> even
<Grape_Juice> merc_:  Usually most people make a swap partition double the size of their RAM.  So 4Gb for you. :)
<hitmanWilly> merc, you need a little bit just in case an app needs the extra ram, but, no, not really
<asc> Hm, universe is enabled...
<numan> anybody help me to run a coomand for installing downloaded files
<lgc> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Geoffrey2> now, if I could just get multimedia to work under Ubuntu.......
<zcat[1] > zylthinking:  try this "  mkinitramfs -o initrd.img.2.6.21.1 2.6.21.1  "
<xipietotec> tonyyarusso, bizzare, it *is* starting, with my new wireless card, when I put it in it starts and creates eth0:avahi, and then on top of that whenever my dhclient failes (which is all the time, since I haven't got this card working yet) it creates ath0:avahi
<numan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zylthinking> zcat[1] : thanks, I'll try it
<asc> xipietotec: what is the exact name?
<xipietotec> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<tonyyarusso> xipietotec: I was referring to nvu - not in repos for feisty
<patbam> hi, im trying to ubgrade to feisty from edgy. in the "fetching and installing the upgrades" step, i got a dialog about mdadm arrays, but i didn't do anything. eventually installation seemst o have completed. should i care?
<xipietotec> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<asc> tonyyarusso: I'll be looking forward to that.
<cyzie> hello, i have split a file using split. how do i merge all them back into 1 file ?
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm setting up my server with ubuntu and I get the following error when I start/restart apache2: "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.3 for ServerName"
<lgc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18518/
<patbam> er, i should care, because the upgrade didn't work O.o
<patbam> just try again?
<numan> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zcat[1] > RudyValencia: put the hostname in apache2's config, there's a line for it somewhere..
<ep5760> can anyone help me understand why my nvidia 6800 GS vid card causes xserver errors?
<RudyValencia> I checked httpd.conf for the presence of a "ServerName" line. No dice.
<unix_> Why is just about every one using ubuntu?
<Ashex|srv> ep5760, have you install nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-source?
<zcat[1] > RudyValencia: that or /etc/hosts so it reverse-resolves
<archville> morning
<unix_> morning
<crdlb> ep5760: why nvidia-kernel-source ?
<ep5760> ashe aren't they installed by default?
<lgc> I'm trying to get rid of acroread. What (of the pastebin I just posted) should I not delete? 'Aptitude purge acroread' doesn't seem to work.
<Nergar> unix_, why not?
<numan> unix: morning unix
<Ashex|srv> unix_, it presents a more gradual learning curve then other distributions
<patbam> numan, not sure if that !install was directed at me, but it doesn't mention mdadm there
<crdlb> Ashex|srv: I mean
<crdlb> why nvidia-kernel-source
<Ashex|srv> ep5760, nope, they are proprietary drivers
<crdlb> ?
<unix_> oh Isee
<chamby> ubotu could you please pm me the link to mounting again, i had to restart
<RudyValencia> wait I know
<gesus> hey there
<zcat[1] > !ntfs | chamby
<ubotu> chamby: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ashex|srv> crdlb, in the past when someone is having trouble, installing that package has worked for some odd reason
<gesus> is it possible to add a link to a web address in a normal folder in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > that link?
<ep5760> one reason i'm not sure that's the problem is my nvidia motherboard with onboard video runs feisty just fine
<Nergar> lol
<numan> patbam: not at you i am also looking for help
<crdlb> ep5760:  did you use the restricted manager?
<Ashex|srv> ep5760, run the following command, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<crdlb> restricted-manager >> apt-get    (on feisty)
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zcat[1] > I'm gone..
<pilibeen> can somebody here help me out with some open office formatting problems....or point me to a channel which could help
<ep5760> let me try that and get back to you, thanks
<chamby> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<RudyValencia> hm, I can't find "ServerName" in apache2.conf
<RudyValencia> (or httpd.conf)
<lgc> Can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18518/ ?
<crdlb> ep5760: if you're on ubuntu feisty, use the restricted manager
<numan> ubotu: i am asking for manual package installation plz help i tried this sudo bash filename
<arejay> Anyone know how to choose which wireless network networkmanager connects to by default, it always seems to want to a non-perferred network?
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to watch movie trailers over at imdb.com, presently with vlc....I continue to have a problem where I can hear the soundtrack fine, but where the video clip should be playing I see only the message (no video)...can anyone help me diagnose the problem?
<Ashex|srv> ep5760, as crdlb said, try the restricted package manager
<gesus> is it possible to add an shortcut to a web address in a normal ubuntu folder??
<Ashex|srv> I forgot I'm in #ubuntu and not #kubuntu :P
<RudyValencia> ok, fixed
<RudyValencia> nvm
<merc_> thank GrapeJuice
<patbam> !distributionupgrade
<chamby> im confused, can anyone here help me
<chamby> :[
<lgc> AmyRose, you there?
<alex777> anyone able to help with the apache2-ssl-certificate problem ?
<PiNE> i use a laptop and i sometimes want to dim the screen until it is black but it stops at a point well before that.  how would i change the settings to make it dim to black?
<Lathiat> RememberPOL: if you still havent figured it out it usually comes from DHCP
<numan> Geoffrey2: you shouldbe missing some plugins for totem player
<tonyyarusso> asc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty
<nevermind> hi all
<Geoffrey2> numan, I'm not using totem, I'm using vlc...at least that's what I'm trying at present.......
<asc> Heh...
<ichmario> Hi everyone
<ericu> ichmario: hi
<gesus> is it possible to add an shortcut to a web address in a normal ubuntu folder??  for example, say i wanted to add an icon on the desktop which linked to "www.ubuntu.com" ??
<numan> geoffrey2: have you installed the whole package of vlc including additional plugins?
<ichmario> I come here because my ubuntu installation failed
<asc> I'll edit myself into that when I've got time tomorrow
<ichmario> the partitions table, in that step the installer told me that it was not possible to write the changes on the disk
<ichmario> and then, nothing
<ichmario> could someone please tell me what is it that i'mg doing wrong
<patbam> so should i leave this "configuring mdadm" dialog with "all" or put in "none"?
<numan> Geoffrey2: which browser  you are using to view videos?
<TiGZ> is 600MB a good swap partition for a 30gb hdd?
<FreeTUXforEvery1> hi
<SuperQ> TiGZ: depends on how much ram you have
<TiGZ> 256MB
<guch> hello
<FreeTUXforEvery1> can somebody help me with the internet connection sharing???
<SuperQ> TiGZ: 256MB is fine for a desktop
<TiGZ> ok thanks
<SuperQ> TiGZ: 1:1 ram-swap
<jacquesmerde> Toma-: the bug was filed in 2005! : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/24184
<numan> TiGZ: make it as big as you can, i gave 2GB for swapfile on 20GB partition
<asc> I'd go 512, personally.  I had 256:256, and it got a little low at times
<SuperQ> numan: why?
<guch> any known workarounds for the mouse bug in feisty?
<SuperQ> numan: waste of space
<ichmario> please help
<crdlb> guch: "the mouse bug" ?
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: damn! :S
<guch> ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/108382 )
<SuperQ> numan: if you're swaping that much, you're running too much stuff
<asc> Although I tend to use more memory than a normal desktop
<gesus> hello.  i've searched google but couldn't really find anything helpful. this is pretty much a n00b question --> is it possible to add an shortcut to a web address in a normal ubuntu folder??  for example, say i wanted to add an icon on the desktop which linked to "www.ubuntu.com" ??
<numan> SuperQ: bcoz i read somewhere that swapfile works as physical ram for linux
<TiGZ> if i was dial booting and using grub as the boot loader shoudl i have the windows partition first or the linux..?
<Geoffrey2> ok, vlc...i have libvlc0, vlc, vlc-nox, and mozilla-plugin-vlc all installed
<TiGZ> i would presume linux
<guch> crdlb: yep, supposedly it's a kernel bug
<FreeTUXforEvery1> i have an internet connection in ubuntu with the speedtouch 330 modem and i want to share with a winxp and puppy linux computer.
<Geoffrey2> and I'm using Firefox 2.0.0.3
<SuperQ> numan: it works just like a paging file works in any OS
<patbam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/79204/comments/6 how can i install that fix?
<asc> gesus: You could make a launcher that runs something like 'firefox www.website.com', not sure about the exact syntax though
<SuperQ> numan: the "when to swap" is a bit different, nothing near as stupid as windows
<ichmario> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<jacquesmerde> Toma-: could be fixed for gutsy though???: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSambaIntegrationSpec
<SuperQ> numan: Mem:       2066820     908720    1158100          0     118536     373612
<SuperQ> -/+ buffers/cache:     416572    1650248
<SuperQ> Swap:            0          0          0
<dustin> everything went good with enabling the driver
<asc> (probably, anyway.  I haven't tried it, but it ought to work....)
<SuperQ> I use no swap at all.. but I have 2GB ram in my laptop :)
<dustin> now I want to get my dvd stuff to work
<christof> Hello
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: would be nice. see my blueprint here on the bigger problem :) https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/launchpad-voting-system
<numan> Geoffrey2: try other plugins also look for it by typing "apt-cache search vlc"
<dustin> how do i do that
<christof> Someone know how copied all file beginning by 200704 in all the system in 1 folders?
<gesus> asc, thankyou. where could i find the exact syntax?
<lgc> There's a way to tune the 'swappiness', or the OS's craving for swap space...
<SuperQ> numan: my old 1GB ram server hsa 1.25 GB of swap. .it's using < 20MB right now
<ep5760> ashe i did the sudo apt get install for both nvidia glx and nvidia kernel source, still failure to start xserver error message
<SuperQ> lgc: yes, I think there is some tuning for that these days
<dustin> does anyone know how to get dvds to work in uuntu
<crdlb> ep5760: can you get the actual error message?
<SuperQ> lgc: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000
<crdlb> ep5760: something about a kernel x module version mismatch or something?
<lgc> SuperQ, that 's exactly the same page I was lookng...
<numan> SuperQ: i got plenty of space to give so i did it, But if you are insisting that much then i will change it to?
<jacquesmerde> Toma-: the even bigger problem here is that people don't file bugs. i'm sure they would if they already had a launchpad account, but they just don't sign up. i imagine even LESS people would sign up for the voting
<Geoffrey2> the only other plugins available are video output plugins (arts, esd, ggi, glide, sdl, and svga)
<ep5760> crdlb the error is VESA: no matching device section for instance, gives a busid
<TiGZ> Layout:    23Gb Ext3 Ubuntu (Flagged as boot)    1GB Swap File      7GB NTFS Win2k
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: having a voting system would give people an incentive to file bugs and get things they want passed
<ep5760> also says cannot read V_BIOS
<gesus> hello helpers --> what is the syntax i would need to make a link to a web address in a folder. like say i wanted to add a link to www.google.com on my ubuntu desktop?
<numan> Geoffrey2: Do you know the file extension you are viewing on imdb website?
<crdlb> ep5760: sudo nvidia-xconfig -pcritical xserver-xorg; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<crdlb> whoops
<Parmenion> hey guys =)
<SuperQ> lgc: google is my friend
<Toma-> jacquesmerde: for instance, id vote for your samba bug. not long ago i had to LAN with a bunch of windows users and when i couldnt get a samba share working easy, they all bagged me out
<aeonix> how are yall
<crdlb> ep5760: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<FunnyLookinHat> gesus, create a launcher, and for the command do "firefox http://www.website.com"
<TiGZ> Is the update from Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10 smaller then is you were downloading the iso disc?
<lgc> christof, can you clarify what you want? You certainly are not asking about 'cp 200704* somedir/' are you?
<crdlb> ep5760: run that command (the fixed one :))
<gesus> FunnyLookinHat, thankyou i will try that cheers
<lgc> SuperQ, mine too!
<SuperQ> numan: eh, if it works for you, why bother changing it :)
<FunnyLookinHat> gesus, no problem dude
<ep5760> alrighty, i'll see if the command line interface still works for me
<jacquesmerde> Toma-: aahhh, hurt pride. the great motivation for technological improvement
<Toma-> :)
<SuperQ> numan: look at things like 'free' to see swap usage
<Geoffrey2> numan, Windows Media, 320 x 136
<kalpik> join #linux-india
<grndslm> anybody gotta better recommendation for a usb OS besides damn small linux??
<SuperQ> numan: and 'vmstat 1' to see if you are swapping a lot
<numan> SuperQ: bcoz i am not running that much stuff,only using it as a desktop pc
<Toma-> grndslm: slax
<TiGZ> I am still deciding whether to upgrade to 6.10 or 7.10  on a low end laptop. :|
<SuperQ> numan: look at the si/so (swap-in/swap-out) columns in vmstat
<crdlb> TiGZ: newer releases are faster
<crdlb> gnome uses less memory in 7.04 than it did in 6.10
<TiGZ> crdlb: but bigger to download
<FreeTUXforEvery1> salut
<FreeTUXforEvery1> am o problema
<SuperQ> TiGZ: you could also try out xfce
<SuperQ> (xubuntu)
<FreeTUXforEvery1> cum pot sa fac share in ubuntu?
<crdlb> TiGZ: why?
<TiGZ> yeah ive been looking at that
<numan> Geoffrey2: do you installed the wmv plugin?
<SuperQ> it uses a lot less ram than gnome, but the UI is different/less-functional
<crdlb> is it more to download?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, where should I go to report that assertion failure with PulseAudio and .asoundrc?
<TiGZ> crdlb: My internetz hasn't been upgraded to ADSL 2+ yet
<gesus> FunnyLookinHat, em this might sound stupid, but how do i 'create a launcher' is that just a text document that i run as a script? how do i make it do that?
<FreeTUXforEvery1> am modem speedtouch 330 si vreau sa fac share cu puppy linux dar nu reusesc...
<Parmenion> gesus: for gnome ?
<numan> SuperQ: its all zeros
<gesus> Parmenion, yep
<DanaG> I need my LFE Crossover LADSPA with pulseaudio!
<crdlb> TiGZ: the 7.04 and 6.10 cd's are the same size
<TiGZ> ok.
<catid> how do you set processor affinity on the commandline again?
<ep5760> crdlb: thanks, whatever that last pair of commands worked perfectly
<TiGZ> Recommended specs are 256MB of ram and a 2gb hdd... nice
<Parmenion> well gesus, right click and select what you want; thats for the applications from the menus
<SuperQ> TiGZ: unfortunately, you can't upgrade from to 7.04 directly without re-installing
<TiGZ> SuperQ, ISO it is then....
<TiGZ> Or Xubuntu. I can
<Parmenion> other than that, rightclick on the gnome-panel and "Add to panel.."
<TiGZ> can't decide*
<TiGZ> Xfce has nice transparency effects doesn't it
<MSTK> does anyone know of IM protocols (IRC, AIM, etc.) that run on the command line?
<numan> SuperQ: its still running maybe refreshing continuosly?
<MSTK> gaim-text doesnt' seem to be working for me
<ep5760> crdlb: one other issue, my screen resolution won't go above 1024x768 yet i know my card and monitor is capable of 1280x1024, any suggestion on that?
<Parmenion> TiGZ: beryl ...
<crdlb> ep5760: use nvidia-settings
<TiGZ> yeah
<Geoffrey2> numan, as far as I know, vlc doesn't have any external media plugins
<lgc> MSTK, irssi?
<keyvin> Hayyyy guys
<ep5760> crdlb: once again thank you very much
<MSTK> Igc - Is that only for IRC?
<DanaG> Oh, I found XFCE broke my keyboard settings,
<crdlb> ep5760: np
<TiGZ> Is there old ATI Drivers for Ubuntu?   I was unfortunately unable to get Wine working with DirectX as a consequence of this.
<lgc> MSTK, not sure...
<keyvin> I'm running a via c7. Anyone think compiling my own kernel with the different architecture will make a big enough difference to bother with?
<MSTK> Igc - thanks, I'll check it out.
<DanaG> but then when I reinstalled my system (due to Sabayon LiveCD trying to go into SUSPEND when I closed the lid during gparted), I had the same problem with Gnome.
<crdlb> TiGZ: you have a 8500-9400 ?
<numan> Geoffrey2: then try other movie player instead of vlc bcoz your problem is due to compatibilty.
<keyvin> err not architecture
<keyvin> processor setting
<DanaG> The "evdev-managed layout" seems to be broken.
<TiGZ> ATI Rage Mobility M1 AGP2x
<TiGZ> (old)
<crdlb> TiGZ: uh
<crdlb> there were never fglrx drivers for that card
<crdlb> and that card sucks (no offense)
<TiGZ> its an old laptop :)
<TiGZ> none taken :P
<gesus> Parmenion, i have no idea what you mean? i'm just trying to create a 'shortcut' to a web address (like an icon on my desktop that opens up www.google.com).
* Geoffrey2 sighs in extreme exasperation
<phy2> gesus, cnan you drag it from firefox address bar?
<scott_> hi Everyone, im looking for some help with changing a file from read only back to how it was..
<crdlb> TiGZ: are you getting any 3d acceleration; as I remember it drm for that card isn't in ubuntu because it's insecure
<crdlb> ?
<TiGZ> crdlb: Nup
<scott_> sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<Grape_Juice> scott_: "chmod +rwx <file>"
<numan> Geoffrey2;
<Grape_Juice> I think...
<scott_> was what i did, to make my dns file read only..
<numan> Geoffrey2: ?
<crdlb> TiGZ: it uses the mach64 kernel module, which ubuntu doesn't include iirc
<keyvin> scott: immutable? thats some juju
<scott_> but i need the command to put it back.. :$
<gesus> phy2, nup, that creates a text doc with the address in it
<Grape_Juice> scott_: "man chmod"
<Grape_Juice> :)
<scott_> sorry for some odd reason it didnt copy correct into this chat?
<numan> SuperQ: ?
<therealnanotube> scott: post the output of "ls -al filename" so we can see what you've got. if it's owned by root, then you've gotta chmod with sudo. "man chmod" should set you up.
<TiGZ> " isn't in ubuntu because it's insecure"?
<keyvin> grape juice: won
<Grape_Juice> 0.o
<keyvin> He used the immutable bit
<gesus> Parmenion, i got it now. sorry. i can do that 'create launcher' thing on the desktop
<keyvin> not permissions
<gesus> just couldn't do it in a folder
<gesus> my bad
<Adsims2001> Does anyone else here have a wlan card with an rtl818x series chipset?
<gesus> i'm a n00b :|
<Grape_Juice> Oh...I sucky.
<Grape_Juice> Sorry. :<
<scott_> resolv.conf
<scott_> is the file i changed..
<crdlb> TiGZ: the mach64 kernel module had severe security vulnerabilities (that means root-level exploit)
<scott_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224861&highlight=losing+dns+settings
<ichmario> how can I resize my ntfs windows partition??
<DanaG> I have an old Netgear MA521, that seems to be r818x.
<scott_> has the command i did...
<Adsims2001> Did you ever have problems with it in Ubuntu?
<crdlb> but it's not capable of much even with that kernel module
<gesus> Parmenion, phy2 -- thanks for your hep
<Parmenion> gesus oh :P i wasnt sure what you exactly meant . alright, a moment to collect my thoughts the
<DanaG> I thought it was broken with native drivers, but then I tried it in Vista with Vista's own drivers.
<gesus> *Help
<TiGZ> DirectDraw is a pretty basic interface.
<DanaG> It didn't work there either.  I installed Netgear's drivers -- still didn't work.  I used ndiswrapper again -- still didn't work.
<Adsims2001> DanaG, i've been having severe problems with mine made by D-Link... The default drivers before 7.04 (They're blacklisted) are very buggy and unmaintained
<DanaG> It turned out the cards was just ludicrously weak.
<keyvin> scott: try chattr -i resolv.conf
<ichmario>  how can I resize my ntfs windows partition??
<keyvin> scott: as root
<DanaG> Just try ndiswrapper, if you must.
<Geoffrey2> ya know, for months now I've been working with this, convincing myself that I was getting a much better system by getting rid of Microsoft....but there comes a point, when I spend countless hours fighting the operating system, configuring this, tweaking that, trying to get it to do things Windows does out of the box without a problem....and I have to start asking myself, is this really worth it?
<keyvin> err sudo
<Adsims2001> I tried that, just ten minutes ago
<DanaG> This was a cardbus card.
<DanaG> Hmm.
<Adsims2001> Mine is PCI.
<scott_> Keyvin - sorry im bery newbe, yea as sudo i think..
<Adsims2001> Ha, this workstation will crash any minute now due to those drivers ;_;
<scott_> network manager is having a pissy coz the file is read only..
<DanaG> ndis, or native?
<Adsims2001> The natives.
<Parmenion> gesus: now, you just need to put in "firefox yourweblink"
<keyvin> Geoffrey: Use windows. Its not worth the hassle, and you wouldn't notice the difference anyways
<gesus> Parmenion, thankyou !!
<Parmenion> i hate lag.
<Adsims2001> the problem is that the rtl8180 chipset *sucks* and no one has the hardware to debug the drivers, or for that matter, no one really cares. Ha
<Parmenion> and i hate wireless
<_3fg> How can I make it so my damn laptop touchpad doesn't click every time I accidentally touch it?
<Adsims2001> I also hate wireless, but I don't have a choice, it's the only option ;_;
<DanaG> Signal range with ipw3945: oh, at least 25 or 50 yards.  With the M521 cardbus, it's about 10.
<Parmenion> gesus: =)
<Parmenion> Adsims2001: ive got no choice here as well ... ive ran out of ethernet wire
<Adsims2001> I do have a few other cards I could use, anyway. I think i'll just try those instead of dealing with this one.
<dustin> can someone plz tell me what to do to get dvds wrking in ubuntu 6.06 lts
<DanaG> odd NetworkManager bug I have on my wired cardL
<_3fg> How can I make it so my damn laptop touchpad doesn't click every time I accidentally touch it?
<keyvin> dustin: google for easybuntu
<DanaG> It shows my IP as 0.0.0.0
<Adsims2001> You could try iwconfig
<dustin> what is that
<bastidraZor> buy a MacBook Pro instead of that cheap Dell
<Parmenion> Adsims2001: you cant get your wireless to work ?
<Adsims2001> it's network manager from the command line
<keyvin> dustin: It is a very simple installer with directions for setting up software that has IP restrictions
* DanaG has a Gateway -- M685, the business model.
<matrix> hi
<Adsims2001> Parmenion: It works, but has severe bugs like crashing the whole system
<DanaG> No broadcom here!
<Adsims2001> if i try to start a torrent or download more than one file at a time
* TiGZ has a computer :)
<Adsims2001> and sometimes just randomly
<keyvin> IP==Intellectual Property
<thesmiler> how the great googly moogly do i update firefox???
<scott_> what file permissions should the file resolv.conf  have by default?
<sanityx> Whats the command to grow ext2/ext3 partitions?
<_3fg> How can I make it so my damn touchpad doesn't click every time I accidentally touch it?
<Adsims2001> the problem is an old, unmaintained driver for the r818x series by realtek
<matrix> ~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1/
<matrix> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member
<keyvin> scott_: try 644
<scott_> and the sudo command to run to change it back to its default rights..
<Adsims2001> so i don't reccomend using cards with that chipset with ubuntu.
<matrix> somebody know about lvm?
<scott_> full command?
<Parmenion> Adsims2001: O.o thats weird ... manufacturer ? have you tried ndiswrapper ?
<grndslm> _3fg:  stop bumping things that don't need to be bumped
<keyvin> scott: "sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf"
<keyvin> then permessions
<Adsims2001> Yeah, I tried NDISwrapper a little bit but I should play around with it a bit more before I give up.
<scott_> :) thank u so much :F
<keyvin> scott: Follow this by
<scott_> ::D
<Parmenion> Adsims2001: have you tried ndiswrapper ?
<keyvin> "sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf"
<nick_name> anyone know how to start the Main Menu via the console?
<_3fg> grndslm: I'm just frustrated, I've been asking for the last few days
<thesmiler> i'm using dapper, and downloaded the latest firefox in a tar.gz which I unpacked...
<Adsims2001> you can figure out what the name of your panel executable is by doing a "ps -e | grep panel"
<Adsims2001> if panel is in the name at least
<thesmiler> but i have NFI what to do with it. it refers to installation instructions on the firefox website but there are NONE
<grndslm> _3fg:  if you have a synaptics touchpad like me, you can type "man synaptics" at the command line to get a list of mouse pad features available for that driver
<_3fg> ok
<DanaG> Turn on SHMConfig (google it with the word Synaptics) and install gsynaptics.
<grndslm> yea
<DanaG> That's plural, gsynaptics.
<thesmiler> anyone? :(
<Parmenion> thesmiler: what is the problem ?
<grndslm> NFI??
<grndslm> what's that?
<TiGZ> crdlb: So ill just upgrade to 6.10 (because i have 5.10 installed) and just play games on the Win2k partition .
<nick_name> great, thanks! it looks like it's called gnome-panel.
<Adsims2001> Well I'm about to install an ssh server so I'd better leave. Don't want my system to crash ;-;
<thesmiler> i'd tell you but i'm not allowed to say certain words in here, grndslm
<Parmenion> thesmiler: have you installed build-essential ?
<grndslm> ahhh
<thesmiler> i'll check
<DanaG> Time for bed.
<DanaG> Bye.
<TiGZ> Night.
<SuperQ> TiGZ: I would just go directly to 7.04
<SuperQ> TiGZ: but that's me :)
<Parmenion> you need it to compile programs from source thesmiler
<crdlb> TiGZ: I'd do a clean install to 7.04
<scott_> The network settings window never likes to open it will open but takes its time and the window is just blank gray till it dose.. the log shows the following : May  1 18:10:53 scott-laptop gconfd (root-7086): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<TiGZ> but then i need to download the iso :S
<numan> Geoffrey2: u still there?
<crdlb> TiGZ: so?
<Parmenion> after that, its a simple make uninstall, make , make install
<thesmiler> so i need to compile it? why the hell isn't it available over the package manager?
<numan> SuperQ: i was looking for you
<TiGZ> crdlb: Internetz are not the best thing where i am :)
<crdlb> TiGZ: that's half as much downloading as going from 5.10 to 6.10
<thesmiler> but where do i make uninstall?
<crdlb> TiGZ: because you have to go through 6.06
<TiGZ> But
<Geoffrey2> numan, ok, removed totem plugin, installed totem xine and totem mozilla plugin
<TiGZ> i can just go to 6.06 though
<scales11> hello, well i just installed wcid and i want to remove it, i downloaded the deb file and i do not see it in the add/remove program manager, suggestions?
<scott_> May  1 18:10:53 scott-laptop gconfd (root-7086): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<scott_> May  1 18:10:53 scott-laptop gconfd (root-7086): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1
<scott_> May  1 18:10:53 scott-laptop gconfd (root-7086): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2
<scott_> May  1 18:10:53 scott-laptop gconfd (root-7086): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 3
<TiGZ> ... O_O
<scott_> May  1 18:10:53 scott-laptop gconfd (root-7086): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/var/lib/gconf/defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 4
<numan> SuperQ: i got all the zeros
<_3fg> does Kubuntu use xorg.conf too?
<scales11> hello, well i just installed wcid and i want to remove it, i downloaded the deb file and i do not see it in the add/remove program manager, suggestions?
<crdlb> TiGZ: at the least you need to upgrade to 6.06, but a fresh install to 7.04 would use the same amount of bandwidth
<numan> Geoffrey2: so your problem solved?
<Parmenion> scales11: dont repeat !
<Parmenion> scales11: try synaptics ... its there. trust me
<scales11> sorry i didnt think it got sent since someone else sent a bunch of other things
<Geoffrey2> now I'm getting a white box with a big red X in the middle of it
<scales11> synaptics?
<dustin> ok i installed that should i beable to play dvds now
<keyvin> dustin: run it
<TiGZ> crdlb: Transparency needs video drivers in xfce doesnt it?
<Parmenion> scales11: synaptics package manager
<keyvin> dustin: and look for an option to install propreitary codecs
<dustin> i don't see it in my menu
<hikyuu_> has anyone had any experience with Beryl? its kinda effing up my Workspaces, and the people at beryl seem to be asleep :/
<keyvin> dustin: look under system
<dustin> k
<numan> Geoffrey2: can you give me the url to view that clip to see if it happen to me?
<crdlb> TiGZ: you need some hardware acceleration
<crdlb> nv won't cut it for example
<underwatercow> does anyone know how to set up a webcam? I understand gaim dropped any support they might have had a couple years back. Is there an alternative to communicate easily with msn/yahoo/aim users on webcam?
<TiGZ> "Some"
<_3fg> hikyuu_: I've USED beryl, but I can't promis to be any help
<crdlb> TiGZ: you need 3d drivers
<Parmenion> scales11: system->administration->synaptic->search for synaptic
<Geoffrey2> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0449088/trailers-screenplay-B10000-235-2
<TiGZ> aw dan
<TiGZ> damn*
<Parmenion> scales11: system->administration->synaptic->search for "wicd" sorry ... mistype
<keyvin> or, in a terminal sudo easyubuntu
<hikyuu_> _3fg i just cant seem to get beryl to run 4 workspaces, instead it acts as tho i have 8, making the cube an octagon, i know its silly to freak about, but it bugs me
<dustin> i don't see it uder system it said it installed successfully
<pipegeek> Howdy.  Running feisty here.  I'm wondering if there's any way to force gnome-vfs to use port 139 when connecting to an SMB share---port 451 is firewalled, and so it has to time out in its attempt to connect on that port before every operation.
<pipegeek> Leastways, I think that's what's happening :^)
<Geoffrey2> about: plugins is showing libtotem-gmp-plugin.so installed
<keyvin> dustin_: then in a terminal "sudo easyubuntu"
<_3fg> hikyuu_ Open the beryl control center and change the number of workspaces
<TiGZ> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-laptops/6746-ati-rage-mobility-m1-3d-drivers-opengl-settings.html
<hikyuu_> _3fg: i do that, doesnt seem to respond at all
<TiGZ> Crdlb: the file is an   "ati.2" file :S
<keyvin> dustin_: Also, if your in the USA, your committing a felony by watching a DVD under linux
<_3fg> hikyuu_:, hm, I don't know then. Maybe restart?
<hikyuu_> _3fg: did that
<pipegeek> Or is this a #gnome question
<numan> Geoffrey2: i also got error " Cant parse that no files" so i think its not your fault maybr they dont support linux os
<hikyuu_> _3fg: i even set it and ubuntu down to 1 desktop, still thinks 8
<zylthinking> how can I change font color here?
<keyvin> hey, does the kernel source package just download a tarball to /usr/src?
<grndslm> so what else is illegal to do under linux in the us??  ...DVDs & w32codecs??  is this it?
<crdlb> TiGZ: the gatos drivers are not going to work on latest Xorg afaik
<hikyuu_> _3fg: did i just really break Beryl? :'(
<_3fg> hikyuu_: do you have multiple instances of Beryl running? It did that to me a lot
<TiGZ> 5.10 xorg?
<hikyuu_> lol
<hikyuu_> how can i tell? it only shows 1 diamond in the corner
<variant> hikyuu_: are you using beryl-manager?
<variant> hikyuu_: nm
<hikyuu_> O.o
<hikyuu_> lol
<variant> hikyuu_: from the emerald icon (it;'s not a diamond) select reload window manager
<underwatercow> webcams? anyone?
<underwatercow> no?
<Geoffrey2> grndslm, actually, it's not illegal to watch DVDs under linux, the problem is nobody has bothered to put out a licensed DVD decoder, as of yet
<variant> underwatercow: if you have a question
<variant> underwatercow: just ask it
<underwatercow> I did
<underwatercow> lol
<PWill> Is the Dell news official?
<variant> underwatercow: so is see actually
<pressureman> is anyone familiar with the problem of no hardware timers detected with ubuntu amd64?
<hikyuu_> variant: i think hes right, i might have two running, i turned off Beryl but its still acting as if i have it on
<grndslm> Geoffrey2: so i can watch DVDs legally, it's just not "supported" by anybody?
<underwatercow> !ask | underwatercow
<variant> underwatercow: the development version of gaim has webcam support, don't know if it's for msn protocall
<underwatercow> lol
<variant> hikyuu_: run killall beryl
<variant> underwatercow: also, there are programs such as skype and free alternatives you can use
<TiGZ> crdlb: If it means an earlier distro then sobeit :)
<hikyuu_> says no processes killed
<killermach_> I have a Geforce 7300 256MB PCI-e video card and just did a new install of ubuntu, but I only show 1024x768 resolution max, my monitor will do 1600x1200, how do I fix this?
<hikyuu_>    O.o
<variant> hikyuu_: run top, what is the beryl proccess called?
<underwatercow> variant: development version? is it unofficial right now?
<[Flux] > okay kde is too bulky
<pressureman> if you're running amd64, does anyone see anything other than "jiffies" if they 'cat /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource' ?
<[Flux] > that was the quickest uninstall ive ever done lol
<killermach_> I have installed the nvidia restricted drivers
<hikyuu_> lol
<crdlb> TiGZ: I don't think that's going to help you, even with 5.10
<hikyuu_> now my whole GUI is dead XD
<variant> underwatercow: don't hold your breth
<variant> underwatercow: breath
<TiGZ> ah the odds are against me
<underwatercow> variant: ?
<hikyuu_> there we go
<variant> hikyuu_: it should have restarted
<hikyuu_> still 8 workspaces...
<hikyuu_> lol
<_3fg> how can I change my mouse drivers?
<dibblego> I wish to type characters like          ! how can I do it?
<variant> underwatercow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<underwatercow> I still haven't gotten used to the idea that I actually HAVE different workspaces I can use... I tend to just use one
<TiGZ> crdlb: Let's just say, Windows  doesn't like my laptop.
<dustin> that whole thing failed miserably
<Lathiat> TiGZ: how is that possible :P
<variant> _3fg: in what way? there is a generic mouse driver that is used for all except speciality devices
<TiGZ> Lathiat: Don't ask :P
<lazREDiz> can anyone help with configuring a sound card
<zylthinking> quit:
<_3fg> variant: I need to switch to the "synaptics" driver
<variant> dibblego: change your keymap
<agentnewb> I just wanted to ask how come ubuntu never comes with headphone support?
<variant> !synaptics | _3fg
<ubotu> _3fg: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<_3fg> thanks
<TiGZ> Lathiat: No matter what it floods my RAM. Even Windows 98
<PrimoTurbo> I'm having an issue booting into Ubuntu after install, Ubuntu just hangs, recovery console shows that it stops at loading at drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c v2.6:USB HID core driver
<dibblego> variant, how do I do that exactly? or, is there a document on that?
<shadowsong> how can we view channel members here?
<underwatercow> variant: thanks... that's an interesting wiki
<PrimoTurbo> I tried to reinstall with a different cd and the same problem using 7.04
<variant> agentnewb: it does, worked out of the box for me. you probably just need to raise the volume in the sound mixer
<hikyuu_> lol... they all forgot about me X,x
<zylthinking> :quit
<PrimoTurbo> pls I need a way to fix this!!! What's odd is that I installed 7.04 a few days before and it worked! Now the same cd and new cds don't work there is a problem
<variant> dibblego: if you right click the panel and select add to panel you can select the keymap switcher applet
<shadowsong> i am using xchat, how can we see members in channel?
<agentnewb> variant: nope it lists pcm and master no headphone channel
<zylthinking> what is the quit command?
<variant> dibblego: or you can select the option from the settings menu
<crdlb> shadowsong: xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<variant> agentnewb: what sound card?
<shadowsong> xchat
<dibblego> variant, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard?
<variant> agentnewb: what mixer are you useing also?
<variant> dibblego: yes
<dibblego> ah thanks
<shadowsong> crdlb xchat
<r3dEYEj4CKAL> Hello
<variant> dibblego: add the switcher applet too, it's handy for switching on the fly
<crdlb> shadowsong: then just drag the sidebar on the right side to the left, to open it
<agentnewb> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Dermaluco> hello
<TiGZ> SuperQ, so if i went to 7.04 woult it last or will 8.xx be released some time soon?
<dibblego> variant, I must be blind
<variant> agentnewb: what mixer are you using?
<dibblego> variant, Character Palette?
<shadowsong> crdlb: wow thanks, sorry i am stupid
<r3dEYEj4CKAL> I'm hoping that someone in here can help me with an issue, I might be screwed completely though seeing as how my motherboard and all that jazz is AMD64.
<killermach_> PrimoTurbo: do you have any memcards in the USB?
<Flannel> TiGZ: Releases are every six months.  The next will be 7.10 (in october), then 8.04 will be released in april
<variant> dibblego: it's ok, many times people insist that something is impossible etc in ubuntu when the option is just sitting in the menu
<hikyuu_> sigh... atleast i didnt pay 100$ for this headache..
<hikyuu_> lol
<variant> dibblego: they just didn't look :)
<TiGZ> ok so about a year.
<variant> dibblego: keyboard layout is what your looking for
<crdlb> TiGZ: if you want to limit the amount of upgrading, use the LTS releases
<PrimoTurbo> No I have no memcards.
<crdlb> 6.06 is the current one
<variant> dibblego: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<TiGZ> Long term support
<dibblego> variant, 6.06.1 there is Keyboard Indicator
<TiGZ> 7.04 isnt LTS.
<ubunku> who is linux? why my friend's in love with it?
<r3dEYEj4CKAL> My video card is a Radeon Xpress200 and the resolution is stuck at 640x480, anyone have any idea how I can get my video card to be copasetic with Ubuntu?
<hikyuu_>  can i reinstall Beryl?
<DShepherd> ubunku, ask your friend...
<variant> dibblego: add the keyboard indicater
<TiGZ> because linux is the master of the world.
<variant> hikyuu_: that won't make any difference
<ubunku> :)
<dibblego> variant, righto cheers
<crdlb> TiGZ: 7.04 will be supported for 18 months
<variant> hikyuu_: how are you starting it?
<variant> hikyuu_: killalll beryl as before and just run beryl-manager
<TiGZ> Wow...more then a year :)
<PrimoTurbo> I tried disabling usb from bios but it did nothing
<TiGZ>  Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<variant> hikyuu_: beryl won't run more than once so that can't be the problem afaik
<hikyuu_> variant: i ran a install tutorial thats supposed to make it run on start up
<variant> hikyuu_: ahh
<crdlb> TiGZ: and 6.06 is supported for double that, but a year of it is already gone
<variant> hikyuu_: all you have to do is run beryl-manager and save your session
<hikyuu_> ...?
<crdlb> TiGZ: so dapper will be supported 6 mo. longer than feisty
<TiGZ> k
<agentnewb> ubunku: http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54
<r3dEYEj4CKAL> Am I just completely screwed?
<ericu> Hi all, I'm having trouble with Eclipse recognizing my java
<PrimoTurbo> I think it's an issue with the kernel in 7.04 is there anyway to some how use a different kernel?
<hikyuu_> variant: wont that... /not/ fix the problem?
<dibblego> variant, so I add a new layout to US English, correct?
<variant> hikyuu_: what?
<agentnewb> r3dEYEj4CKAL: yes you are now bend over and shut up
<variant> dibblego: yes,
<agentnewb> rofl
<PrimoTurbo> I dont have any other installed since it's a clean install but I am dual booting with windows
<dibblego> ok
<r3dEYEj4CKAL> xD
<variant> !ati | r3dEYEj4CKAL
<ubotu> r3dEYEj4CKAL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hikyuu_> ah! nvm XD
<hikyuu_> someone woke up at beryl
<hikyuu_> lol
<TiGZ> Agh now its down to Xubuntu or Ubuntu 7.04
<dnite> I'm curious. Will Gaim 2.0.0beta6 automatically update to pidgin (as well as the apropriate libraries) when pidgin hits the repos or will i need to uninstall gaim and install pidgin?
<PrimoTurbo> I posted the information on the forum but no responces today :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2570240 - Can someone give any suggestions?
<agentnewb> how do I login to ubuntu irc server?
<variant> dnite: it will automatically change i would think
<variant> agentnewb: there is no ubuntu irc server
<underwatercow> variant: why don't I see Gaim on this webcam list?
<crdlb> agentnewb: you seem to have done that already :)
<exsa_01> hi
<variant> agentnewb: you are talking on the official support channel
<crdlb> the "ubuntu irc server" is just freenode
<dnite> variant, ok. i was thinking it might but i wasn't sure how apt handles packages that got renamed.
<variant> underwatercow: perhaps i was wrong
<r3dEYEj4CKAL> Thanks for finding a good answer to my question amigos. I hope that I don't screw this up too much.
<hikyuu_> yay
<agentnewb> crdlb: nah I mean to send pms
<dn> hi i was in earlier about xkb problems. i reconfigured my xserver via. xorg.conf and now my sound isn't working. could someone help me troubleshoot the issue?
<hikyuu_> fixxored ^_^
<agentnewb> crdlb: I think I forgot my pass again oh well another dead nick
<crdlb> agentnewb: ah
<crdlb> !identify | agentnewb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swuboo> I have a rather simple question, that I can't seem to find an answer to.
<crdlb> !register | agentnewb
<ubotu> agentnewb: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<agentnewb> r3d: is it nvidia driver?
<exsa_01> hie
<exsa_01> ijefeiwjriwu8t
<exsa_01> ureyhuyhigwar
<swuboo> It's a Beryl related question.  I want to set a mouse shortcut to the cube, but I can't figure out how I should format it.
<variant> exsa_01: do you have a question?
<underwatercow> variant: not sure... I just don't gaim on the list of messengers
<crdlb> !beryl | swuboo
<ubotu> swuboo: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<swuboo> Yes.  I'm aware of that part.
<TiGZ> crdlb:  the text based alternative (without livecd) iso smaller isnt it
<Mvirro2000> I have a slightly annoying problem with installing/dual booting anyone able to help?
<swuboo> I just want to set a mouse shortcut, and I have to write it in plaintext, since there's no way to just click what I want.
<crdlb> swuboo: I was referring to the  Help in #ubuntu-effects part
<killermach_> I have an AMD 64 X2 dual core 3800+ proc, and 4GB RAM, but the default install loads the generic 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP
<swuboo> Ahhh.
<variant> underwatercow: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyachi/
<swuboo> Right-o.
<swuboo> Thanks, I'll go there.
<killermach_> and RAM only shows 3.3GB available
<killermach_> is there a 64bit kernel?
<variant> underwatercow: that supports webcam with yahoo protocall
<Geoffrey2> grndslm, the problem is that the DVD encoding standard is closed source, proprietary, and patented/copyrighted...anyone wanting to make a DVD player/decoder needs to pay a licensing fee....about $10,000...a minor matter for the major software manufacturers...but for an operating system you get for free, who's going to pay the fee?
<underwatercow> variant: thanks
<variant> Geoffrey2: actually, the encryption is the only thing that is subject to licencing restriction
<grndslm> variant:  so libdvdcss & libdvdread aren't included by default because...
<grndslm> ??
<variant> grndslm: because they allow the encryption to be bypassed
<Geoffrey2> variant, and since basically every commercial DVD out there is encrypted...........
<grndslm> decryption... a crime or not a crime in the u.s.?
<Snap> everybody download Saybayon Linux .......beryl sound and wireless WORKS OUT OF THE BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<variant> grndslm: it's patented, read the de-css article on wikipedia if you really want to know more about it
<Snap> everybody download Saybayon Linux .......beryl sound and wireless WORKS OUT OF THE BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<variant> Snap: please don't do that
<macd> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<defjux> snap please shh
<defjux> heh
<macd> ty Madpilot
<variant> grndslm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeCSS
<Geoffrey2> now, here's the $10,000 question...if a company is making DVD player software for...oh, Windows, and decides to also create software for the Apple Operating System, do they need to pay a second fee, or is it covered under the first fee.....
<variant> Geoffrey2: dunno, but thats #ubuntu-offtopic imo :)
<Geoffrey2> variant, probably true...sorry, I'll just drop it
<variant> underwatercow: http://pidgin.im/faq.php#vv here is the answer
<Parmenion> lol ... ubuntu-offtopic isnt as fun as it is here
<nicolasbelisle> All: [Sorry]  : Quick question: it there a tool similar to top, but for network utilization ?
<leviac> I have a better $10,000 question, say you have a laptop, and a usb cd drive, but the laptop doesn't boot from cd drive, whats the easiest way to install? :P
<Brade1> dunno soz
<mvirro2000> I can run the live cd of ubuntu 6.0.6 but it doesnt appear to install to my hard drive or a boot loader, keeps booting into xp after formatting  a drive, any suggestions?
<variant> leviac: put the hard disk into annother laptop and install from there
<Brade1> u mean 6.06
<Brade1> i use 7.04
<mvirro2000> whoops
<Brade1> :)
<mvirro2000> 2 days and annoying me to death
<Brade1> gtg
<Brade1> bbs
<Rat409> nicolasbelisle: netstat -a
<Brade1> cya
<underwatercow> variant: is pidgin gaim?
<leviac> variant: would installing it from another laptop have any issues with drivers not working?
<Geoffrey2> leviac, does the laptop have a floppy drive?
<nicolasbelisle> Rat409 : thanks.
<leviac> geoffrey2: aye, i have a floppy and it does boot with that
<ericu> anyone know how to make the new java1.6 visible to eclipse?
<bahblah> hi i found out a shortcut on gnome or X11 or w/e. I held down the left mouse button + Alt + Windows button and when i moved the mouse it drew on the screen with red marker
<loco> hello how can i install a file name LimeWireLinux.rpm...?
<bahblah> now I can't find out how to get rid of it
<SeveredCross> Don't use RPM's. :)
<SeveredCross> And get FrostWire
<SeveredCross> Much easier.
<Rat409> underwatercow: yes,its same project with diff name to to aol/copyright/legal issue
<Geoffrey2> leviac, well, it would seem you could use a linux boot disk, boot up, mount the CD ROM, and then install from it
<orasis> How do I manually edit the GDM? - What is the file again, /etc?
<SeveredCross> To get Frostwire (which functions the same as LimeWire), just sudo apt-get install frostwire or use Synaptic/
<loco> wassup with rpm why shouldnt i use them
<SeveredCross> /=?
<SeveredCross> Because RPM's aren't designed for Ubuntu.
<SeveredCross> RPM's are designed for Red Hat boxen.
<loco> ok
<SeveredCross> Ubuntu uses Debian packages, .deb
<orasis> Frostwire crashes like nuts :D
<loco> wha is frostwire
<underwatercow> Rat409: thanks, lol... apparently libgaim was rename to libpurple
<SeveredCross> Not for me. ::shrugs::
<SeveredCross> loco: An open-source clone of LimeWire.
<loco> ok
<orasis> If you want to convert RPMS to useable debs - get 'alien'
<thebillywayne> !alien | loco
<ubotu> loco: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<SeveredCross> Looks like limewire, smells like limewire, works like limewire, but it ain't limewire.
<SeveredCross> Alien is usable, yes, but IMHO it's a bad idea for any package.
<orasis> Bah it's not dangerous, nonsense - as long as they are not system files.
<SeveredCross> More hassle than it's worth if you need to remove stuff after.
<arejay> Frostwire also dosnt filter search rults :)
<Parmenion> btw, you cant use frostwire while using beryl
<orasis> SeveredCross: The frostwire RPM works better than it's DEB version.
<arejay> Parmenion: i have no problem
<Brade1> wat will pidgin be like?
<orasis> The DEB version for some reason always seg faults.
<SeveredCross> I just installed FrostWire from the repos.
* SeveredCross shrugs
<SeveredCross> Brade1: Same as Gaim?
<orasis> Yeah I should do a repos install.. :/
<SeveredCross> They don't have to change the interface, just the name.
<Brade1> kk thx
<Parmenion> arejay: in my case, i have to swap to metacity to see frostwire ... opeining it is not an issue
<loco> ok
<Geoffrey2> SeveredCross, since alien coverts the RPM into an installable .deb, why would removing it be any more hassle than any other .deb file?
<orasis> Ermm so, what is the GDM file again guys? :)
<SeveredCross> Because some of the scripts can break if I remember correctly.
<dnite> underwatercow, ya, something about the protocol module in libgaim for some reason was called PRPL .. so they changed the name of libgaim to purple.. there was another library name change but i don't remember what it was.
<SeveredCross> I don't remember exactly, but I've always been told to shy away from using alien if at all possible.
<loco> i havent found frost wire in the synaptic package installer
<orasis> Don't use Alien for system stuff, and you will be fine.
<SeveredCross> dnite: Gaim --> Pidgin was the other name change
<Parmenion> loco: www.frostwire.com
<orasis> Messing up a game will not be that big of a deal, and there is more chance that it works than fail.
<Brade1> k
<orasis> Simply don't alien system stuff.. or important stuff and you will be find :)
<dnite> SeveredCross, lol.. well ya.. x=) i thought there was another library or something that had a name change..
<underwatercow> the pidgin website says the version is 1.5.0, but the gaim I have is 2.0beta6, what is the reason for this difference?
<nicolasbelisle> Rat409/ALL : is there a tool to show the actual network utilization (%), does netstat does that ?
<orasis> Frostwire's source works better than any package though to be honest.
<dnite> it was the console version of gaim, i think.. that got a name change too.. don't remember what it was though
<orasis> At least with source you can see the problem and fix it quickly, whereas with a package.. you have no idea what is going on.. - like my seg faults.
<Parmenion> orasis: you compiled or you used the .deb package ?
<dnite> underwatercow, 1.5.0 is the latest 'stable' release of gaim .. but the 2.0.0 beta's are pretty stable themself.
<orasis> Parmenion: Deb package
<orasis> When I compile it works fine
<orasis> Im on Xubuntu though, maybe it's the distro's prob with that specific deb
<underwatercow> why is it still called gaim on the one I have?
<Parmenion> hmm ... i might consider compiling it myself then ... ill just poke at it now
<Parmenion> underwatercow: becuase it isnt updated in the repos
<Oewyn> hey, i had a quick question (well hopefull it's quick).  I accidently burnt and installed the server version of fiesty, but i realized i would need gnome.  How do i go about doing this?
<orasis> Parmenion: Yeah, compiling is always the best way to go with programs I find.
<orasis> I only use packs when it comes to big stuff.. like Gnome and so forth.
<dnite> underwatercow,  cause the 1st release of pigdin just came out today as 2.0.0beta7
<Matir> Oewyn, install ubuntu-desktop
<underwatercow> dnite: lol... gotcha
<Phi1> hello :)
<Oewyn> okay lemme try that, brb
<orasis> Oewyn: install ubuntu-desktop
<MSTK> hey, can anyone help me restore a corrupted tarball?
<MSTK> any tools?
<Brade1> where can i download 2.0.0beta 7?
<SeveredCross> Corrupted...how?
<orasis> sudo apt-get install **** to be exact.
<Brade1> plz hel[
<Brade1> *help
<SeveredCross> Brade1: There's 2.0.0 beta 7?
<SeveredCross> I didn't know they had put it out.
<Parmenion> orasis: lol, true ... i try to stick to standard repos for system stuff .... dont want to mess up :P
<SeveredCross> You probably would have to compile it from source.
<Brade1> "cause the 1st release of pigdin just came out today as 2.0.0beta7"
<orasis> Parmenion: haha no ;)
<dnite> Brade1, u can download the source and compile it.. or just wait a day or 2 for it to get to repos..
<dnite> or just wait a week for the final to be released.
<SeveredCross> If it was in the repos, update-manager would've told you about it.
<MSTK> SeveredCross - it was a backup that I made.  I'm unarchiving it now, but it timed out halfway.
<Parmenion> SeveredCross: yep , source compile
<Brade1> damn ok thx
<Brade1> i dont like compiling
<numan> Geoffrey2: u still there i have find a solution for you it worked for me let you try? go to this url--->http://www.universcinema.com/ww/chfr/videotrailer.php?titre=The-Condemned
<Parmenion> Brade1: performance benefits!
<Phi1> Got this problem. I have a centrino notebook with wireless lan. Just installed Ubuntu 7.04. The interface shows in the NetworkManager, wpasupplicant is installed, but I cannot select "WPA", only "WEP" for encryption. Any ideas?
<Parmenion> not to mention its tailored for your system
<orasis> Brade1: It's a good thing to learn, eventually you can compile 'distinct' programs custom designed.
<Brade1> yea alright
<Brade1> be bak later
<Brade1> later guys
<orasis> later
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<killermach_> Phi1: maybe your wireless hardware is old and doens't support WPA?
<orasis> Me too, im going to compile Frostwire - long live tarballs.
<Phi1> no, it works in windows
<killermach_> my vaio is this way
<Parmenion> orasis: its a simple make type install right ?
<Harpette> i'm considering changing perms for files in /dev/pts/ from 620 to 660 (via /etc/default/devpts); is it so risky on a personal computer? The file will be created by the modem driver when active
<keyvin> anyone know how well the unichrom DRI manager works?
<underwatercow> so will pidgin be in the repo pretty soon?
<burnerx> anyone know how to setup mpd & icecast ?
<Parmenion> i hate wireless ...
<Parmenion> its so damn slow .... give me wired anyday .
<Harpette> keyvin: try #xorg?
<SeveredCross> Phi1: Select the wireless network with WPA encryption as the one to connect to, it'll ask you for its configuration and WPA will be a choice.
<Madpilot> underwatercow, for the 7.10 release, probably
<SeveredCross> :)
<MSTK> does anyone know of programs that can run popular IM clients (ie, AIM, MSN) within the command line terminal?
<Harpette> MSTK: irssi?
<DShepherd> MSTK, yuo
<DShepherd> yup
<DShepherd> pidgin
<underwatercow> Madpilot: when will that be?
<Madpilot> underwatercow, October this year - hence 7.10 - year.month
<MSTK> Harpette - I'm using irssi right now.  But I'm looking for AIM and MSN.
<Harpette> MSTK: oops
<MSTK> DShepherd - care to enlighten me?
<leviac> anyone have an image of a ubuntu floppy boot disk laying around?
<DShepherd> MSTK, you using ubuntu? gaim-text
<crptx> sup
<Rat409> MSTK: naim,pork,centericq,or use bittlbee w/irssi
<underwatercow> Madpilot: lol, I didn't realize that the version corresponded to the month and year
<Phi1> SeveredCross: I don't understand; I am using NetworkManager, and I can only select "Properties" when right-clicking. In this dialog there is a "Password type" combo, but it only contains two WEP entries.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<leviac>  laying around?
<leviac> <DShepherd> MSTK, you using ubuntu? gaim-text
<leviac> <crptx> sup
<leviac> <Rat409> MSTK: naim,pork,centericq,or use bittlbee w/irssi
<leviac> <underwatercow> Madpilot: lol, I didn't realize that the ve
<mugwump67> Can anyone field some general GRUB questions?
<SeveredCross> Phi1: Left-click on the Network Manager icon in the taskbar.
<Madpilot> underwatercow, that's where the numbers come from - 6.06 was released June/06, etc
<SeveredCross> You should see a list of wireless networks.
<MSTK> rat409 - thanks :)  that helps a lot
<DShepherd> MSTK, man gaim-text for more info
<SeveredCross> Just select the one you want to connect to and it'll ask you for any necessary information.
<MSTK> DShepherd - for some reason gaim-text doesn't work for me.  Do I need to be using Feisty?
<underwatercow> Madpilot: why wouldnt' repos be updated before then?
<SeveredCross> That worked for me for WPA2 Enterprise, which is an order of complexity higher than WPA.
<Madpilot> leviac, any actual reason you're repeating stuff at random?
<crptx> fun
<DShepherd> MSTK, oh.. yeah
<Madpilot> underwatercow, no. released versions of Ubuntu only get security updates.
<MSTK> DShepherd - I'm going to upgrade soon, anyway.  I'm going to check it out.
<DShepherd> MSTK, no prob you do that
<Parmenion> i would prefer a rolling release ...
<Parmenion> the latest and greatest at my beck and call
<mugwump67> Is it possible to install xp on a new drive and dual boot after installing ubuntu without clobbering grub?
<SeveredCross> mugwump67: No, XP will overwrite GRUB.
<mugwump67> thats what I thought
<Hamm_sand> is there anyway to reset my ubuntu desktop settings to default in recovery mode?   I tried to install beryl  and i screwed myself over .... now i cant get a GUI
<CarinArr> hey, i have a bit of a problem if anyone can help.. i had the nvidia drivers off nvidia's website installed but wanted to try the nvidia-glx-new. Uninstalled old drivers, installed package, which needless to say didn't work. so tried to remove all the nvidia stuff again which automatically removed linux-restricted-modules, and now i don't have a working nvidia OR wireless card
<SeveredCross> You'll probably have to use a Ubuntu disk to restore grub.
<CarinArr> any idea of solution?
<mugwump67> so what do I do then?  whats the best way to back up my grub
<SeveredCross> You can't back it up, there's no way
<UberPsyX> hi, thinking of upgrading RAM on PC but dont know where the model number is, its an ASRock and its a couple of years old and has a chip on it saying SiS962Lua, anyone know how to find out?
<Madpilot> Parmenion, there's been talk of a 'rolling release' version of Ubuntu - the infrastructure isn't in place yet, though.
<Phi1> SeveredCross: I don't seem to have a "general" NetworkManager icon in my taskbar, only one with a tooltip saying "Wired network connection". The menu there does not feature any wlans to connect to
<SeveredCross> Windows doesn't trash your actual GRUB bootloader, it just trashes the MBR that loads stage 2.
<SeveredCross> Phi1: Strange.
<SeveredCross> Is your wireless card...enabled?
<troxor> has anyone gotten completely passwordless login working using libpam-keyring? I have installed the package, modified the pam files, and tried the gdmsetup options, but it still asks for a password (can be bypassed with <esc>, but displays it plain text!)
<SeveredCross> (Check System --> Administration --> Network)
<SeveredCross> It should be set to Roaming Mode.
<kaolti> hi all
<Harpette> CarinArr: reinstall the restricted modules?
<kaolti> can anyone tell me how can i mount my ntfs partition so i have write acces to it?
<Hamm_sand> can anyone help me reset my default gui settings in recovery mode?
<Hamm_sand> i can't get into my gui...
<Phi1> SeveredCross: When I open network settings I get three connectios. Wireless, Wired, and modem. Yes, it has roaming enabled. If I disable roaming in the properties section, I can see 4 wlans available for connection in the "network name" combo.
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand: Just make sure you're not booting into an XGL/Beryl session.
<Hamm_sand> how do i do that
<UberPsyX> hi, thinking of upgrading RAM on PC but dont know where the model number is, its an ASRock and its a couple of years old and has a chip on it saying SiS962Lua, anyone know how to find out?
<SeveredCross> There should be a Sessions button on the login screen.
<Harpette> Hamm_sand: what's in /var/log/X.0.log?
<Hamm_sand> because by default it throws me into terminal
<SeveredCross> Oh, you can't start X
<SeveredCross> Okay, that's a different problem.
<Hamm_sand> yeah i can't get to the login screen :/
<SeveredCross> You probably trashed your xorg.conf with Beryl's install script.
<Hamm_sand> yes
<ke4nt> BACKUP MBR --> dd if=/dev/hdx of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1 | RESTORE MBR --> dd if=MBR-backup of=/dev/hdx bs=512 count=1
<Hamm_sand> how do i edit that in terminal
<SeveredCross> Phi1: That's really odd.
<Hamm_sand> is there a command?
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SeveredCross> Though it's probably just one section about Composite.
<SeveredCross> And you'll need to restore an older backup.
<UberPsyX> hi, thinking of upgrading RAM on PC but dont know where the model number is, its an ASRock and its a couple of years old and has a chip on it saying SiS962Lua, anyone know how to find out?
<SeveredCross> Preferably the latest one, use ls -al to check which one it is.
<SeveredCross> UberPsyX: Stop repeating!
<SpArTaKo> hay en espaol
<Hamm_sand> tytytyty
<SeveredCross> Someone will help you when we can.
<Hamm_sand> brb
<cafuego> !es
<SeveredCross> SpArTaKo: #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<UberPsyX> sorry lol i just gotta go in 5mins and wont be back for a couple of days
<SeveredCross> Also, how are we supposed to know the type of RAM from a vague description of a board and a chip?
<SeveredCross> If it's a couple years old, it's probably DDR
<[Flux] > firestarter wont let me add any policies
<[Flux] > everything is grayed out =/
<SeveredCross> [Flux] : Did you run it as root?
<UberPsyX> no i want to know how to find out which model of motherboard i have
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<[Flux] > i tried sudo firestarter
<Ubuntulator> how do I open file browser as root ?
<UberPsyX> i can find out the RAM from www.crucial.com
<SeveredCross> Ubuntulator: gksu nautilus from a terminal.
<UberPsyX> anyway gtg now, thanks anyway
<Harpette> UberPsyX: do a search by FCC ID number
<grndslm> how do i turn a script into an actual program that can be run from command line with switches & arguments?
<SeveredCross> grndslm: chmod +x script
<Madpilot> UberPsyX, take the side of the case off, peer around...
<SeveredCross> Sudo as needed.
<Rat409> [Flux] : try right-click
<[Flux] > right click just shows show firestarter
<mugwump67> SeveredCross:  if I reinstall grub after clobbering it with xp, my grub config will still be saved in /boot/grub/ right?  So all I really need is to be prepared to reinstall grub, I think
<SeveredCross> mugwump67: Yep.
<SeveredCross> You just need to get yourself to a terminal of some sort.
<CarinArr> Harpette: yeah i get that.. but i don't get why though, as restricted modules weren't originally installed.. the wireless worked out of box
<SeveredCross> And run grub-install hd0,0 or something like that.
<SeveredCross> Probably just grub-install
<mugwump67> have you heard of the "suber grub disk?"
<Phi2> SeveredCross: Sorry, got disconnected (obviously). I left-clicked on the icon in the taskbar, like you said, and was able to connect to my networks. Thanks a lot!
<Rat409> [Flux] : i mean in the config gui,add/remove rules
<SeveredCross> You're welcome Phi1 .
<mugwump67> "super grub disk"?
<SeveredCross> *Phi2.
<leviac> I have tried 3 different linux boot disks, I still cant access my usb cd drive, anything you guys recommend i try?
<Harpette> CarinArr: then it's unrelated
<[Flux] > hmm okay
<grndslm> SeveredCross... i mean, how can i just type "newprogram SeveredCross" and have it write 20 sentences with your nick in it??  instead of typing ./newprogram...i guess my question comes more down to how to except arguments from the command line
<CarinArr> Harpette: well it's not, as it worked perfectly before i removed them and doesn't work at all after i did;)
<[Flux] > nope still grayed out
<grndslm> *accept
<SeveredCross> grndslm: You can't--if it's a script, you'll always have to do ./newprogram
<Harpette> CarinArr: i got that, but then it sounds like it removed some other pkg than the linux-restricted modules
<SeveredCross> It'll stilll accept commandline arguments though, I just don't know my way around Bash scripts well enough to tell you how to get them.
<edson_> 
<edson_> \
<[Flux] > im gonna check the firestarter home page
<Spliffster> hi, has any one managed to install ubuntu on a 4gb pen drive (booting via usb) ?
<grndslm> well, if there is a way, i will find it
<Parmenion_> Spliffster: its been done before
<Hamm_sand> okay i fixed     xorg.conf    how do i save it   .... i'm new to terminal
<grndslm> thanks SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> Yw.
<mignus> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04
<Rat409> Hamm_sand: in nano  ctrl + o>hit enter after
<CarinArr> Harpette: not according to what it told me
<dirtydel8110> how do u open program's like msn msg'er on ubuntu
<Hamm_sand> ctrl + o?
<Tommy> quick question: i just downloaded CDburnerXP and i want to burn mandriva spring to DVD do i select joliet, iso level 1 or  iso level 2? thanks
<Rat409> control and o = write file
<[Flux] > hmm the firestarter manual says it should prompt me for a password, but it doesnt lol
<Hamm_sand> ty
<mignus> the upgrade system in ubunto do not find 6.10 or 7.04
<variant> [Flux] : it depends how you open it
<variant> [Flux] : it needs to be run with root privaledges
* SeveredCross just compiled pidgin from source.
<SeveredCross> Tommy: Uhh....Why are you asking this in #ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> Try #mandriva if it exists.
<[Flux] > how can i set it up to do that by default?
<Brade1> ive neva used it
<Brade1> bak
<r4nge> i have an x-fi soundcard in my ubuntu system, how would i disable it?  actually how can i disable any hardware?  i also have a wireless card inside that i would like to stop
<Tommy> woops sorry*
<[Flux] > whoa its LGKeiz
<idiocrash> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE DELL DEAL UBUNTU!
<LGKeiz> Could anyone help me install ndiswrapper without internet access, and the files for it.
<Brade1> sorry that was to the wireless comment made earlier
<SeveredCross> r4nge: Check your BIOS.
<Hamm_sand> ahhh
<SeveredCross> Generally you can't disable hardware on an OS level.
<[Flux] > hi LGKeiz im Random* from RageZone :P
<SeveredCross> if there's a way, I don't know it.
<Hamm_sand> SEVEREDCROSS   TYTYTY   if i was there i would make you cookies
<Hamm_sand> you just saved me much time and effort
<SeveredCross> Mmm cookies.
<SeveredCross> No problem Hamm_sand. :)
* Hamm_sand kisses SeveredCross
<LGKeiz> hi flux
<LGKeiz> lol
<SeveredCross> Woah, woah woah.
<SeveredCross> Slow down. :)
<SeveredCross> I'm spoken for already.
<Hamm_sand> rofl
<Hamm_sand> j/k
<LGKeiz> Could anyone help me install ndiswrapper without internet access, and the files for it. >_>;
<idiocrash> Seriously, did you guys hear that dell will be distributing ubuntu?
<r4nge> SeveredCross: but can't i just disable it in ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> Not that I know of r4nge.
<[Flux] > LGKeiz do you have the DVD ?
<SeveredCross> How do you propose to disable hardware on the kernel level?
<Brade1> has beta 7 for pidgin actually been relased to download yet or not?
<Wriest> why when I click on beryl to start the cube effect, it moves sooo slow
<LGKeiz> I have the live CD
<SeveredCross> Brade1: It has.
<LGKeiz> I already tried
<r4nge> so in my bios i should look to disable the pci slots that the hardware is using?
<SeveredCross> I just downloaded the source code.
<SeveredCross> And compiled it.
<SeveredCross> And I'm running it.
<SeveredCross> r4nge: Or just an option to disable it plain out.
<SeveredCross> My BIOS has the option to disable my wireless card.
<LGKeiz> Inserted the CD -> and went to the SPM and searched for ndis
<LGKeiz> didnt find anything
<[Flux] > the only way other than the DVD would be to download it on another computer and transfer over lan lol
<r4nge> ok, will check
<LGKeiz> yes, thats fine.
<Wriest> why when I click on beryl to start the cube effect, it moves sooo slow?
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Do you have direct rendering working?
<Wriest> where is that located
<SeveredCross> To check, open a terminal, type in glxinfo | grep direct
<LGKeiz> I just need the correct files or deb or whatever
<SeveredCross> If you see "yes", then you do.
<Wriest> I'm new sry
<LGKeiz> so i can install it
<SeveredCross> LGKeiz: Download them on another computer onto a pen drive.
<SeveredCross> Make sure you have all of its dependencies though.
<LGKeiz> np.. but which files?
<LGKeiz> Because I have them from the sourceforge page
<SeveredCross> You'll have to find out on packages.ubuntu.com
<mignus> anybody want to help me get from 6.06 to 7.04 or do i have to go back to win xp
<LGKeiz> but I can't make install em :P
<Spliffster> Parmenion_: regarding installing ubuntu on a stick: has it been done all by hand (eg. fiddling for days) or are there any shortcuts trough a customized knoppix
<LGKeiz> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<SeveredCross> mignus: Open /etc/apt/sources.list and replace any dapper entries with feisty.
<LGKeiz> already did, but.. do I download the orginal's or.. the diff file?
<Parmenion_> Spliffster: unsure ... sorry
<Harpette> Hamm_sand: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SeveredCross> Or use the alternate CD.
<[Flux] > LGKeiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257840
<[Flux] > see if that works for you
<Wriest> do I type all of this glxinfo | grep direct
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Yep.
<LGKeiz> benn there already.
<Wriest> oh ok
<SeveredCross> LGKeiz: This is what you want: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e8876c665294254b55b32c02f629ac78&arch=i386&type=main
<SeveredCross> Presuming you're i386
<LGKeiz> Thank the lord
<mignus> im total new to linux and need to go from 6.06 to 6.10 and the 7.04
* LGKeiz hugs <3
<Spliffster> Parmenion_: never mind, i found a howto, thanks!
<SeveredCross> You also may want to get this:
<SeveredCross> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-common_1.38-1ubuntu1_all.deb&md5sum=95b621b374025d41b0a4ad6ca649ce47&arch=all&type=main
<SeveredCross> mignus: I just told you how.
<Wriest> I got an error and this is what it said
<Wriest> anonymousone@anonymousone:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Wriest> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Wriest>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<Wriest>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<Wriest>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<Wriest>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<SeveredCross> Eek!
<SeveredCross> I have no bloody clue what that means, but it's probably not good.
<Hamm_sand> hmm now that i'm back in i cannot enable my Desktop Effects
<SeveredCross> I've never seen glxinfo fail.
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand: What graphics card?
<CarinArr> mignus: if you're completely new, isn't it easier to just install 7.04 straight away?
<MSTK> quit
<Hamm_sand> ati mobil igp
<Wriest> who me
<SeveredCross> Oh, you won't be able to Hamm_sand.
<SeveredCross> Well.
<Hamm_sand> it worked before
<SeveredCross> You may be able to using the free ATI driver.
<SeveredCross> Hum....
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand: Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mignus> dont have a cd to burn it to and only have a old 6.06 lts version in cd
<Hamm_sand> then i tried to install beryl and everything went south
<SeveredCross> You can view it by typing gedit /etc/apt/sources.list (no need for gksu, you won't be editing it yet)
<Wriest> geforce 6100 gpu
<Hamm_sand> what do you mean pastebin?
<SeveredCross> !pastebin | Hamm_sand
<ubotu> Hamm_sand: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hamm_sand> oh
<LGKeiz> Duel booting <3
<Hamm_sand> ok one moment
<SeveredCross> Wriest: nvidia driver installed?
<sethl> Hello, how I discover what version of ubuntu I am currently running?
<Hamm_sand> well this is a diff pc
<SeveredCross> sethl: Open the browser, it tells you.
<Hamm_sand> one sec...
<crdlb> !version | sethl
<ubotu> sethl: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<sethl> ah, thanks!
<Wriest> so there's nothing I can do to speed it up?
<SeveredCross> mignus: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SeveredCross> Replace any "dapper" with "edgy"
<mignus> got help on the danish ubuntu irc channel
<Hamm_sand> brb gotta switch pcs to paste
<SeveredCross> Then do sudo update-manager -c -d or something like that.
<LGKeiz> bbs :)
<SeveredCross> Once you're done updating to Edgy, replace "edgy" with "feisty" in /etc/apt/sources.list and repeat the update-manager bit.
<SeveredCross> Then you should be all set.
<SeveredCross> Wriest: I really have no idea why glxinfo crashes.
<Wriest> I have ubuntu with beryl 6.10
<SeveredCross> Do you have the nVidia drivers installed?
<SeveredCross> Eek, 6.10 with Beryl.
<Wriest> I don't know
<SeveredCross> I'd recommend ditching Beryl, installing Feisty and seeing if Desktop Effects works for you.
<jlilly> My company uses RPC over HTTP and Exchange Server to do their mail transfer. Is it possible to access this through Evolution or some other program?
<Wriest> v7.04
<SeveredCross> I believe the Cube is still there in Desktop Effects, which is compiz based.
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Which one do you have, make up your mind.
<sethl> I am trying to install mysql-server on 6.10 via synaptic and/or apt-get.  Unfortunately, the server isn't starting up (it displays a [fail]  message) and dpkg returns a subprocess post-installation error and aErrors were encountered while processing" message "
<sethl> is there any way to wipe mysql-server completely and try again?
<Wriest> no I have 6.10
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> I recommend you upgrade to Feisty.
<SeveredCross> For one thing.
<Wriest> oh ok
<SeveredCross> Another, Beryl is kinda iffy, at least in my experience.
<Wriest> thanx so much
<SeveredCross> You may have better luck with Desktop Effects in Feisty.
<Hamm_sand> SeveredCross:  what was the paste command?
<CarinArr> iffy?
<sethl> I wnt to upgrade to FF as soon as I can get my packages installed correctly
<SeveredCross> !pastebin | Hamm_sand
<ubotu> Hamm_sand: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeveredCross> CarinArr: Crashes a lot.
<SeveredCross> At least it did for me.
<CarinArr> i had less problems with edgy and beryl than i do with feisty and beryl
<Hamm_sand> !pastebin | Hamm_sand
<Wriest> so can i just install fiesty on top of this version or do I have to start all over again
<an> hi, just instaled ubuntu 6.10 and i would like to find out what is the root password
<sethl> I'm wondering if there's a way to blow away a package so I can try to install it again
<SeveredCross> Wriest: You can just do a distribution upgrade
<SeveredCross> an: There isn't one.
<SeveredCross> You just use sudo
<SeveredCross> No need for a root password.
<an> ok
<CarinArr> feisty has generally been pretty buggy for me where edgy was not
* SeveredCross shrugs.
<SeveredCross> You seem to have the opposite experience from most people I've spoken to.
<Wriest> how do I do a distribution upgrade
<CarinArr> actually my feisty worked better pre-release
<CarinArr> which is ironic
<SeveredCross> If you're good with Beryl and Edgy, help him get it working then.
<MSTK> so apparently, centericq works.
<sethl> where can I find more logs from a package install attempt?  dpkg.log doesn't have any info
<sethl> I'd love to know why mysql-server fails to install
<CarinArr> Wriest: generally if glxinfo crashes it's because of your graphics card drivers
<variant> CarinArr: strange you should mention that, i only noticed one or two bugs after as well
<Hamm_sand> SeveredCross: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18527/
<CarinArr> variant: what sort of things?
<Wriest> I have a GeForce 6100 GPU graphics card
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand: That looks okay to me...I don't know why Desktop Effects would refuse to start.
<Wriest> is there a place to get update drivers for that
<SeveredCross> Wriest: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new I think.
<variant> CarinArr: hmm, a bit hard to remember.. some obscure things that havn't really shown up every time. hibernate no longer works for one.. (suspend never did), beryl crashed once or twice
<CarinArr> since around release time my xserver has some weird flickering going on.. and seems to hang every once in a while when it goes to sleep
<SeveredCross> That'll get you the proprietary nvidia driver.
<Hamm_sand> SeveredCross:  hmm is there any way to restore the original file?
<SeveredCross> Sleep has never worked for me.
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand: You can look at the other backups in /etc/X11
<CarinArr> variant: seems similar to what i've seen then
<Wriest> so I type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<CarinArr> Wriest: hang on.. do you have any nvidia drivers installed currently?
<SeveredCross> Correct.
<SeveredCross> CarinArr: He said he didn't know.
<SeveredCross> I'm willing to guess not.
<sethl> is there a way to force a package install via apt-get?
<CarinArr> SeveredCross: problem is if there is something installed and he installs something else, nvidia likes breaking
<Wriest> i don't know
<SeveredCross> Well.
<crdlb> sethl: you mean you have a .deb ?
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so we can look at it.
<crdlb> and want to use apt-get ?
<SeveredCross> That way we can check what driver you're using.
<mwe> sethl: yes, but it's usually bad.
<Wriest> how do I do that
<SeveredCross> Wriest: First, type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a terminal.
<mwe> sethl: there is usually a good reason why something won't install normally
<sethl> crdlb: I have the deb, as it was downloaded via apt-get
<SeveredCross> Copy/paste the contents of that file
<SeveredCross> !patebin | Wriest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> !pastebin | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wriest> oh ok
<SeveredCross> To a pastebin as directed in that link.
<sethl> mwe: yeah, can't figure out where to find the root cause of the install failure
<mwe> sethl: don't just force it, then. it might  break things
<an> hi, i need to move a folder into lib/module
<an> how do I do that
<SeveredCross> an: sudo mv
<SeveredCross> Though why do you need to move the folder?
<an> can you be more specific
<SeveredCross> If it needs to be there, it'll get put there by whatever you're installing.
<SeveredCross> an: man mv
<SeveredCross> I'd venture to guess mv's a pretty simple command
<SeveredCross> mv source destination
<SeveredCross> You need sudo because /lib/modules isn't normally writeable by users.
<Wriest> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<Wriest> #
<Wriest> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<Wriest> # values from the debconf database.
<Wriest> #
<Wriest> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<SeveredCross> Oi.
<SeveredCross> Not too bright that Wriest.
<SeveredCross> Pastebin != paste.
<SeveredCross> Thank god he Excess Flood-ed himself off.
<CarinArr> might not have done it on purpose
<SeveredCross> True.
<SeveredCross> I've hit Shift-Insert before.
<SeveredCross> Damn this small laptop keyboard.
<SeveredCross> I reach for backspace and my finger hits Insert.
<SeveredCross> Couldn't tell you how, it just does.
<bas> in gnome i can change the keyboard settings, which works fine. how does this work technically though? in my xorg.conf the old settings are still preserved...
<intelikey> what package/s do i need to remove to get shed of all the ubuntu-desktop stuff ?
<SeveredCross> ubuntu-desktop :)
<holycow> actually no
<SeveredCross> No?
<holycow> thats just a metapackage
<SeveredCross> Oh, right.
<bas> ... i would like to achieve the same in a different window manager...
<holycow> that doesn't remove anything
<SeveredCross> bas: It's a gnome setting.
* SeveredCross forgot ubuntu-desktop was a metapackage.
<holycow> i forget what the file is but there is a main gnome library that you need to remove and it will pull everything gnome out via that
<SeveredCross> I think he just wants to remove ubuntu branding.
<SeveredCross> Though I'm not sure.
<bas> SeveredCross: i know. but how does it work though? does it tell x11 through dbus or sth the changed keyboard settings?
<Hamm_sand> going to reboot..... keep yer fingers crossed
<SeveredCross> bas: It doesn't need to.
<SeveredCross> Gnome hooks the keyboard itself.
<SeveredCross> And ignores X.
<holycow> thats would be a fair amount of work
<SeveredCross> As far as I understand it anyway.
<Lexikon> i have  damaged my file  sshd_config  ,  uninstall  ssh  and  reinstall dont  resolve  me the  problem . i  got error  that no file or  directory  sshd_config  exist . help me please
<bas> SeveredCross: hmm.
<SeveredCross> I think that's what happens.
<dreamcastjack> hey guys, whats up?
<holycow> no i don't think gnome bypasses x
<SeveredCross> Don't quote me on that.
<holycow> that would be fairly dumb
<holycow> err i don't mean it that way :)
<SeveredCross> Then how does it use different keyboard settings?
<burnerx> i need help setting up ices2 & icecast2 for music streaming
<SeveredCross> I know my Gnome keyboard setting is for some random reason different from my X setting.
<SeveredCross> And Gnome occasionally moans about it.
<Wriest> how do use suo
<Wriest> sudo?
<pkundu> hi, I want to store in an Perl array the result of pressing TAB key twice in a bash shell.Any idea how can I do that ?
<SeveredCross> And I tell it to use the Gnome setting because it makes more sense and I'm too lazy do change my X setting.
<holycow> yeah i can't remember the specifics right now, so i'll shush on that point
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Just type sudo before the command.
<SeveredCross> pkundu: Try #perl?
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Eg. sudo apt-get install
<intelikey> so libgnome*    but that wont remove oo.o or ff or any of the other  ubuntu-desktop stuff will it ?    is there a list some place so i can remove them all ?
<CarinArr> !sudo | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Wriest> in a terminal right
<SeveredCross> intelikey: That's a bad idea.
<SeveredCross> Removing libgnome* will remove a LOT of stuff
<SeveredCross> In fact, probably the majority of your system.
<h4wk0> Wriest; yes
<Wriest> so type this sudo apt-get install
<dreamcastjack> how many different distros have you guys used?
<SeveredCross> 3.
<Wriest> first and then !sudo | Wriest
<CarinArr> Wriest: if you're more comfortable, use synaptic to install it
<intelikey> SeveredCross: that's an openion.
<Hamm_sand_deskto> dang
<CarinArr> dreamcastjack: a few.. why?
<Hamm_sand_deskto> still not working
<SeveredCross> intelikey: What, that it'll remove a good portion of our system?
<dreamcastjack> i've used about. 9-10
<Lexikon> removed  accidently  /etc/ssh/* .  how  to reinstall this  directory ?
<dreamcastjack> just curious
<intelikey> SeveredCross: that it's a bad idea
<Wriest> ok now I'm lost
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<Wriest> what is it I'm installing
<SeveredCross> I dunno, IMO it's not a good idea to remove all the gnome libs.
<CarinArr> i've used the same distros, several times over;) does that count
<dreamcastjack> i really enjoy a few.
<variant> Lexikon: try dpkg-reconfigure ssh
<h4wk0> no Wriest !sudo | Wriest was a command for the bot to show you something
<h4wk0> <ubotu> Wriest: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<variant> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Wriest> oh ok
<h4wk0> Have a read of that page
<CarinArr> probably 7.. but i kept coming back to debian, and now ubuntu
<SeveredCross> I started using Slackware, which was a bad place to start, though I had fun tinkering.
<CarinArr> my first linux was debian potato
<SeveredCross> Oh, make that 4, I forgot about pure Debian.
<dreamcastjack> Ubuntu first and foremost. then Freespire,PCLOS,Xubuntu,Puppy,Slax and Dreamlinux
<Wriest> but type only in the terminal
<dreamcastjack> hated Mepis tho
<SeveredCross> I started with Slackware, used Fedora Core, then pure Debian, then Ubuntu
<Snap> hey
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Sudo is only useful in the terminal.
<dreamcastjack> i prefer debian based Distros myself
<h4wk0> tbh Wriest i dont think you should use any sudo commands - You need to learn linux first
<Wriest> well it said  !sudo: event not found
<AzulSolaris> Hey everyone how's it going?
<dreamcastjack> sudo commands are pretty easy, i've been using linux maybe 3 months as my main OS and I LOVE IT! command line is quite useful
<ansel1> Good
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<dirtydel8110> how do i open programs i install on ubuntu
<SeveredCross> Don't fear the commandline. :)
<phos-phoros> Wriest, try sudo -
<SeveredCross> dirtydel8110: They're probably in the Applications menu
<CarinArr> three months and 9 distros? quick work
<SeveredCross> Eek, sudo - is a bad idea for him.
<SeveredCross> Err, sudo -s I presume you meant.
<gelzi> Hi all, I just installed Ubuntu on my Fujitsu-Siemens T4210, and my main problem is, that after a resume from a standby, the backlight doesn't come up.
<SeveredCross> Or one of those.
<AzulSolaris> I need y'alls help on a particular issue: when I try to install the Flash 9 plugins on my machine, it tells me it encounters an error, something about "newline"
<dreamcastjack> when I first started I was like "stupid command line" but man I love it now.
<CarinArr> dirtydel8110: often they will show up in your menu if you're using kde or gnome, else try typing the program name into a terminal
<AzulSolaris> Anyone of y'all have any tips about how to get it to install nice and proper?
<mojojojo_> hello I have atypical favour to ask. A friend of mine asked me to translate an abstract of thesis. Thogh, I'm more capable of doing it than she is, I don't find myself capable enough to do it flawlessly. Therefore I need your help. If you have a moment to read this (only a few lines) and make suggestions about correcting the text, I would be very grateful. The text is obviously translated to English. http://eugeneciurana.com/pastebin/pastebin.php?show=
<mojojojo_> 1510
<dreamcastjack> Azul you trying to get flash to work in firefox?
<SeveredCross> !offtopic mojojojo_
<SeveredCross> !offtopic | mojojojo_
<ubotu> mojojojo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Wriest> ok what's the best suggestion to install
<dirtydel8110> thx severed
<AzulSolaris> Yes I am, DreamcastJack
<Wriest> and I appreciate you guys being patient with me
<dreamcastjack> just go to a website that requires it and it will say "Plug-i missing" click it..and done
<Hamm_sand_deskto> damnit
<Hamm_sand_deskto> i'm going to reformat  :/
<dreamcastjack> Plug-in^
<Hamm_sand_deskto> someone   drink a beer for me
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Use Synaptic (System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager) and install nvidia-glx-new if it's not already.
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand_deskto: If it was legal for me to, I would.
<gelzi> Any Ideas how to map the backlight to some key?
<AzulSolaris> I tried that, had to manually download it.
<AzulSolaris> : (
<dreamcastjack> should install it no problems.. you on 7.04?
<Hamm_sand_deskto> anyone familiar with linksys routers?
<CarinArr> is there an nvidia-glx-new package in edgy?
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand_deskto: Very.
<Hamm_sand_deskto> can we  pm each other so i don't spam the channel?
<SeveredCross> CarinArr: No clue, there is one in Feisty.
<SeveredCross> Hamm_sand_deskto: Go ahead.
<desheikh> heya
<AzulSolaris> Negative, I'm on 6.06
<SeveredCross> Negative on nvidia-glx-new?
<SeveredCross> He's on 6.10, so he may have it.
<CarinArr> SeveredCross: the feisty one is new
<desheikh> anyone here using mono and glade-3 on feisty ?
<SeveredCross> Mono and Glade 2 here.
<CarinArr> Wriest: try nvidia-glx (without the -new)
<AzulSolaris> Err yeah, 6.10, LOL, sorry been a long day, mate.
<SeveredCross> Didn't know there was a Glade 3.
* SeveredCross installs
<SeveredCross> Though I generally use Stetic and MonoDevelop for GUI design and not Glde.
<SeveredCross> *Glade.
<AzulSolaris> I have the the stuff downloaded and when I run it in terminal, it errors.
<CarinArr> AzulSolaris: do you want to !pastebin the error?
<AzulSolaris> Umm, what's that? x_X
<CarinArr> !pastebin | AzulSolaris
<ubotu> AzulSolaris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wriest> is this the one I install
<Wriest> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<Wriest> These XFree86 4.x/X.Org binary drivers provide optimized hardware acceleration
<Wriest> of OpenGL applications via a direct-rendering X Server and support the newer
<Wriest> GeForce, nForce and Quadro families of NVIDIA chipsets.  AGP, TV-out and
<Wriest> flat panel displays are also supported.
<Wriest> If you have a TNT, TNT2, or older GeForce, you may need the nvidia-glx-legacy
<Wriest> package instead of this one.
<Wriest> To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<CarinArr> ack Wriest don't paste stuff in here
<SeveredCross> That's it Wriest.
<Wriest> oh sry
<Wriest> I was trying to make sure
<CarinArr> that's what !pastebin is for.. but yes that sounds right
<dreamcastjack> okay tahts no problem either. extract the file, find the libflashplayer.so, and then sudo cp "libflashplayer.so directory"  "firefoxplug-in directory"
<h4wk0> !pastebin | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dreamcastjack> dont include "
<dreamcastjack> lol
<AzulSolaris> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<AzulSolaris>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<SeveredCross> Aha.
<SeveredCross> That's the problem.
<an> hi i need to install my lan it isrtl8139b and for some reason ubuntu 6.10 does not recognize it
<SeveredCross> I think you have to do some nastiness with chroot jails and stuff to install Flash Player on x86_64
<AzulSolaris> Oh happy day. xD
<Wriest> ok I installed it
<Wriest> now whatt
<LGKeiz> Uhm
<LGKeiz> Servre you there?
<AzulSolaris> Yeah, it also doesn't work with the .rpm file. -_-
<SeveredCross> Yep, I'm here.
<LGKeiz> I'm missing Ultities :p
<SeveredCross> Hmm?
<MetaMorfoziS> !lm-sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> Didn't you downlaod the utilities .deb?
<LGKeiz> for ndiswrapper
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<SeveredCross> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.1-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 489 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<LGKeiz> No, common and the other.
<SeveredCross> Oh, hum.
<Wriest> ok now should I try beryl
<dreamcastjack> for me it would look like this. sudo cp /home/dreamcastjack/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Snap> Saybayon
<LGKeiz> Also... It saids I have a invalid driver, when I know the driver is correct :P
<SeveredCross> Wriest: Did you run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Wriest> not yet
<dreamcastjack> that will work like a charm if done correctly
<thebillywayne> someone ask about a printer?
<AzulSolaris> lol, I'll try it DCJack.
<thelostpatrol> hey i have a question about audio players for fawn -- i had some players on there and they sounded flat. what's a good player to use (perhaps coupled with alsamixergui?) to get a better sound?
<Wriest> in the terminal right
<dreamcastjack> cool
<LGKeiz> SeveredCross - Got a download link for the ult, :] ?
<dreamcastjack> just space between the 2 directories
<SeveredCross> LGKeiz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=ndiswrapper-utils-1.9&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Wriest> I'm trying not to get the white screen
<SeveredCross> That's ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<SeveredCross> Ooops.
<variant> anyone looking for msn webcam support apparantly the cvs version of amsn has webcam support
<SeveredCross> That's the file list.
<SeveredCross> This is what you want: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e8876c665294254b55b32c02f629ac78&arch=i386&type=main
<LGKeiz> lol
<LGKeiz> There used to be a ult which installed the driver for you
<LGKeiz> easily and no terminal needed, but I know terminal, but it was much easier with it :p
<dirtydel8110> where do i find background images on ubuntu
<LGKeiz> any idea what it's called
<h4wk0> Right guys - I have a 100gb hdd
<SeveredCross> No clue.
<h4wk0> And i want to use 20gb for dual boot (windows and ubuntu)
<SeveredCross> Never needed to use ndiswrapper.
<LGKeiz> Because I'm bout to reboot into Ubuntu again and try to get this working -.-;
<LGKeiz> well..
<LGKeiz> here I go again! lol
<LGKeiz> bbs
<Wriest> I type in what you told me and it said it made a backup and it said my X configuration has been succesfully changed
<h4wk0> What should i have for / /home and swap?
<variant> h4wk0: how much ram you got?
<SeveredCross> swap should be about 1-1.5 times your RAM.
<h4wk0> 1024
<SeveredCross> At least that's what I've been told. ::shrugs::
<desheikh> anyone have glade-3 files running with mono?
<AzulSolaris> DCJack, didn't work mate. :(
<variant> h4wk0: then you don't need any swap (unless you want to use suspend)
<CarinArr> hang on
<variant> SeveredCross: the old swap == 2x ram rule of thumb was from when computers only had 32mb ram
<CarinArr> i'd still recomment at least 1x ram for swap
<defjux> it seems like whenever my ram gets full and my system goes to the swap file it starts working SUPER DUPER slow.. any ideas why??
<variant> SeveredCross: it's completly irrelevent nowadays
* SeveredCross shrugs.
<CarinArr> just in case he uses something heavy
<SeveredCross> I think I have about 900 MB swap.
<h4wk0> varient, if i want to use suspend
<h4wk0> 1gb of swap should do it?
<CarinArr> there's no point with more than 1x swap if you have plenty of ram though
<SeveredCross> And I think my swap never goes above 3%
<dreamcastjack> thats really weird
<variant> h4wk0: then you need at least the same amount of swap as you ahve ram
<SeveredCross> h4wk0: If you want to use suspend/hibernate you need at least 1x RAM.
<SeveredCross> So 1024+
<CarinArr> h4wk0: yeah, make it just more than 1024 though if you want to suspend
<variant> h4wk0: 1.5gb should do
<h4wk0> Ok
<dreamcastjack> hmm I dunno man. try the ubuntu forums
<h4wk0> Now about / and /home
<dreamcastjack> ubuntuforums.org
<SeveredCross> Split / and /home up halfway?
<dreamcastjack> sorry I couldnt help
<dreamcastjack> i'm still pretty new
<CarinArr> i have 2gb of ram and i think so far all i've used is 8kb of swap during normal run;)
<variant> h4wk0: / should only need to be about 3 or 4 gb if you are limmited on space, /home all the rest
<h4wk0> Varient - Not limited on space
<AzulSolaris> JAck, should it look like  sudo cp /home/mark/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins on MY console?
<variant> h4wk0: in that case.. 6gb for / and all the rest for /home
<CarinArr> h4wk0: i have loads of space and i keep my / at 20gig, leave rest for home and data
<CarinArr> have some software that takes up plenty
<dreamcastjack> that looks right to me
<Wriest> now I got the whit screen
<h4wk0> Ok right now your going to kill me, Whats the best partion program (I am still on windows)
<u2k7> hi, I get no gnome-panel shadows with beryl.. any ideas why?
<CarinArr> h4wk0: i'd just the partition editor on the live cd rather than a windows one
<AzulSolaris> I dunno, Jack, apparently my motherboard config and Linux hate each other deeply.
<AzulSolaris> AMD 64 -_-
<Wriest> how do I fix the white screen?
<dreamcastjack> what motherboard are you using?
<h4wk0> carinarr - I am using an ATI x1300 gfx card
<h4wk0> Live CD doesnt work :)
<CarinArr> h4wk0: the alternate cd still has a partition editor though
<h4wk0> Right just to go over this
<h4wk0> 1.5gb for swap
<CarinArr> you get to a point where it asks where you want to install, you pick manually edit partition table or something along those lines
<dreamcastjack> i have a AMD 64 motherboard myself
<dreamcastjack> no problems
<h4wk0> 8gb /home
<h4wk0> no 8gb for /
<h4wk0> rest for /home
<Wriest> How do I fix the white screen
<CarinArr> h4wk0: how much is the "rest"?
<stefg> !beryl | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<awk_> what channel should i celebrate dell-ubuntu support in ?
<h4wk0> 10gb CarinArr
<CarinArr> h4wk0: then yeah, put it on /home
<AzulSolaris> You're a lucky man then, Jack, don't spend whatever's left of it in a card game. ;)
<variant> awk_: they confirmed it then?
<awk_> variant: it's on digg
<dreamcastjack> alright?
<dreamcastjack> are you using onboard video?
<CarinArr> if i have plenty of space i normally keep a separate data partition just to give me the option to back up stuff from /home if for whatever reason i need to format it
<variant> awk_: oh, reliable informatio then
<CarinArr> plus i keep mp3s and stuff on the data partition rather than home
<taavi> the digg blog post was taken off
<awk_> taavi: yeah
<AzulSolaris> Nah, don't think so.
<tonyyarusso> taavi: We're investigating - something's going on.
<tonyyarusso> also @ awk_, variant
<variant> perhaps the blog was defaced..
<awk_> http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?c=us&l=en&s=gen&docid=2F0A15EB21C7E5DDE040A68F5B285AAE&cs=
<awk_> read this
<dreamcastjack> have you ever thought about upgrading to 7.04?
<carlesoriol> How can i hide tray icon when vinoserver/vnc is connected in feisty?
<tonyyarusso> variant: No.  I can confirm that closing things back up was a direct decision from Canonical.
<AzulSolaris> To be honest, No I haven't. I barely learned tonight how to get my videocard issue solved..
<AzulSolaris> I'm pretty sure upgrading to 7.04 would bring headaches. :P
<dreamcastjack> nvidia?
<tonyyarusso> variant: Wait until morning and maybe we'll know more than that - for now, just hold your horses, b/c things may be very different from what people have said.
<variant> tonyyarusso: i see, don't really care tbh.. if dell goes with ubuntu then great but I hate all this garbage talk that always happens with things like this
<AzulSolaris> ATI Radeon Xpress200
<dreamcastjack> ah
<dreamcastjack> ATI and Linux are not best friends are they?
<AzulSolaris> Not at all, mate. Boy did that take a while to figure out what to do.
<Wriest> when ever I use beryl I get the white screen?
<dreamcastjack> i try to stick to Nvidia for linux.. but then again i'm about to build a PC w/ Via Unichrome video... that'll be fun..not
<AzulSolaris> I've barely been running Linux about.....2 or 3 days because Vista decided to screw me over, so I took it out back and buried it. LOL.
<Wriest> I updated my drivers
<Hamm_sand> vista is gayness
<CarinArr> my nvidia cards are all perfect, apart from when i try to use packaged drivers
<dreamcastjack> my wife uses vista.. i'm not a huge fan myself
<u2k7> Wriest, white where?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Wriest> the screens turned white
<sgtmattbaker> I installed Ubuntu-server on an old machine and it is now in a continual loop, it gets to where it should load Ubuntu server and then just reboots back to the first BIOS screen and starts over again.
<Wriest> there's nothing there
<Hamm_sand> sry woops
<dreamcastjack> Building the Unichrome via machine for Xubuntu to put in the living room for guest to use when they come over.
<Wriest> when I scroll a the bottom its hows me what there that's how Im chatting now
<dreamcastjack> i ahte people using my Linux Box..lol
<dreamcastjack> hate^
<sgtmattbaker>  I installed Ubuntu-server on an old machine and it is now in a continual loop, it gets to where it should load Ubuntu server and then just reboots back to the first BIOS screen and starts over again.
<Wriest> now but when I minimize the screen the desktop is white
<dreamcastjack> sgt did you try reinstalling it?
<sgtmattbaker> no
<dreamcastjack> i've never ran a server..just and idea
<dreamcastjack> it might work..definently couldny hurt
<dreamcastjack> couldnt*
<h4wk-desktop> Right time to go dual booting
<Wriest> do you think I try the upgrade thing
<SeveredCross> Time to a-sleeping.
* SeveredCross passes out.
<Hamm_sand> be back in a bit
<thelostpatrol> hey can anyone tell me how to get out of "party mode" in rhythmbox?
<thelostpatrol> it's causing my screen to just be black
* SeveredCross hasn't used Rhythmbox in a while.
<SeveredCross> Hit F11?
<thelostpatrol> worked, thanks
<SeveredCross> (BTW, Banshee FTW!)
<weas3l> thelostpatrol, try using xmms?
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> Is xmms even developed anymore?
<thelostpatrol> is that a universal key for getting out of full screen?
<Wriest> in windows my speakers work but when I in linux there's no sound
<thelostpatrol> i could use that :P
<SeveredCross> Yeah actually.
<SeveredCross> F11 generally toggles full screen mode.
<weas3l> i've never heard of Banshee, SeveredCross, what *is* it?
<SeveredCross> Couldn't tell you why.
<SeveredCross> weas3l: It's an audio player.
<SeveredCross> Ties closely in with the Gnome desktop.
<weas3l> well, *duh* :P
<SeveredCross> Written in C#/mono.
<SeveredCross> C# on top of mono that is.
<weas3l> ah, but i'm not using gnome.
<stefg> !players
<weas3l> xfce tfw.
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Wriest> how can I get my sound to work
<SeveredCross> You could run it on Xfce too probably, it might not look as pretty.
<stefg> !sound | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<weas3l> meh, my pretty is in the sleekness ;)
<wqy> fdsfds
<thelostpatrol> man i love feisty fawn
<weas3l> gnome is just too big for me
<thelostpatrol> especially with beryl
<thelostpatrol> :D
<wqy> hao
<vonderer> hi there
<MenZa> thelostpatrol: agreed ;)
<vonderer> 'got a problem
<thelostpatrol> i made it look all sweet and it's just amazing now
<weas3l> i can't wait for my vid card's drivers to be updated for feisty so i can use beryl.
<wqy> rpm
<vonderer> about evilXP and GRUB
<h4wk-desktop> Humm - Im doing a dual boot on tha alternate cd
<AzulSolaris> Wow, I feel bad for my Mormon girlfriend. She's hearing me cursing a storm up and down because I can't get the Flash plugin to work. -_-
<intelikey> ah and removing  gconf* will shed another 100m   i'm getting there slowly.
<h4wk-desktop> Where is the partion manager?
<h4wk-desktop> Cant see it on the list
<MenZa> AzulSolaris: rofl.
<dreamcastjack> lol
<thelostpatrol> azul - hahahah
<vonderer> well, that's the problem
<sgtmattbaker> does ubuntu server work on machines with 64MB RAM? I installed it and when it gets to where it should load Ubuntu server and then restarts back to the BIOS and does the same thing over and over again in a continual loop
<vonderer> GNOME parted seem to have problems displayng partitions
<vonderer> it shows unallocated space
<acuariosur> hola
<vonderer> and I cannot remove MBR from /dev/sda1, where my winXp is installed
<u2k7> Wriest, don't know sounds like driver problem
<stefg> sgtmattbaker: according to the specs 64 MB is the minimum for -server. Might be a kernel problem or even some bad ram
<AzulSolaris> mark@mark-desktop:~$ /home/mark/Desktop/# rpm -Uvh <rpm_package_file>
<AzulSolaris> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<vonderer> when I mount my general ubuntu partition and say it chroot
<vonderer> after that, grub-install
<vonderer> there are no /dev/sd* there at all
<intelikey> stefg  64m  ram ?
<dreamcastjack> Azul you got the ,rpm package w/ the flash player?
<sgtmattbaker> stefg: hmmm odd.  puppy ran on it.. maybe I should try dapper server?
<intelikey> stefg to install ?
<AzulSolaris> Indeed, downloaded it from the flash site.
<dreamcastjack> .rpm*
<stefg> intelikey: for /server/ -> no X
<dreamcastjack> tahts your problem
<variant> vonderer: you don't need (infact, shouldn't) chroot to reinstall grub
<dreamcastjack> thats^
<intelikey> stefg i can run it in 32m    dapper
<vonderer> variant: I can do it directly from liveCD?
<variant> vonderer: but if you want to use grub-install you may have to i suppose, you need to mount /dev/ and /proc under the chroot too
<intelikey> stefg only need 64 to install.
<variant> vonderer: it's simple enough with the grub shell
<dev__> How to change boot splash image ??
<variant> vonderer: from live cd just type sudo grub
<dreamcastjack> you need the .tar.gz
<AzulSolaris> well the tar.gz tells me it's incompatible with my x86_64
<vonderer> ahh
<stefg> sgtmattbaker: i'd give dapper a shot... better for a server anyway, because it's LTS
<dreamcastjack> that makes no sense
<vonderer> but there comes another problem
<AzulSolaris> You're telling me, DCJack. @_@
<dreamcastjack> hmm I dunno now..
<AzulSolaris> I'm neck deep in confusion over here.
<variant> vonderer: which is?
<sgtmattbaker> stefg: ok.  this machine is old and I just want SOME functionality out of it.. maybe a CLI cd player or something I dunno.  I also wanted to setup a ftp server
<h4wk-desktop> Where is the 'Alternate' CD's partitioner
<dreamcastjack> and now I am..lol thanks pal
<variant> sgtmattbaker: cplay is a nice ncurses mp3 player
<variant> sgtmattbaker: although unmaintained iirc
<vonderer> when I do sudo grub, after that - find /boot/grub/stage1, then root (hd0,5) and setup (hd0), it seems to be perfect
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker what specs ?      i do minimalest
<u2k7> how do I get the usplash in 16:9 ?
<vonderer> but then: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: AMD K-6 333MHz, 4GB IDE HDD, 64MB PC100 RAM
<stefg> sgtmattbaker: then dapper is probably your best bet... you won't need beryl, upstart nor libata
<variant> vonderer: then you specified the wrong device as the root device?
<vonderer> just right after Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<vonderer> nope
<vonderer> it found only that one
<Wriest> how do I get my sound to work
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker that's the box i'm running now.....
<AzulSolaris> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18530/plain/
<AzulSolaris> There you go, DCJack
<intelikey> except i have 256m ram...
<variant> vonderer: remember that in grub /dev/hda1 is called (hd0,0)
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: lol what do I do?
<Wriest> I change the settings but still no sound?
<u2k7> Wriest, whats your mobo?
<variant> vonderer: all you need to do is run the following from inside the grub shell:
<h4wk-desktop> Im installing using alternate cd - However - I need to use the partioner - Where is that?
<vonderer> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<vonderer>  (hd0,5)
<vonderer> what about that?
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker you need a little more ram if you want to run gnome or kde in it.  it could do something light like blackbox or twm   as is.
<Wriest> what you mean MOBO?
<u2k7> Wriest, whats your hardware?
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: did you see what happened when I tried to put feisty server on it?
<dreamcastjack> hey try the sudo cp like the last time
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker but as far as going commando on it.   it's plenty fine for that.
<dreamcastjack> with the tars d/l
<Wriest> sbLive
<stefg> wriest: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<dreamcastjack> tarz^
<dreamcastjack> tar.gz..lol
<AzulSolaris> Can you hook me up with the code again?
<dreamcastjack> damn
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker no.  but this installer is what's giving you fits      correct ?
<Wriest> SB Live 5.1
<sgtmattbaker> just said I had low RAM and so it would run in low RAM mode
<Wriest> ok
<dreamcastjack>  sudo cp /home/dreamcastjack/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: I installed it and when it gets to where it should load Ubuntu server and then restarts back to the BIOS and does the same thing over and over again in a continual loop
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker yeah.  if you can barrow a stick just for the install it will be fine.   but if that's not an option.   go with dapper.  you can install the server on 64m with it  iirc.
<u2k7> Wriest, try this.. audio preferences (via the speaker icon in the tray, not the System>Preferences>Sound panel) and under the Switches tab, disabling the digital jack
<stefg> sgtmattbaker: so i'd run a ramcheck, to rule hw-problems out. I guess kernel 2.6.20 doesn't like your mobo
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker wait it does what ?
<Wriest> ok
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: look up
<AzulSolaris> DCJack, told me "Segmentation Fault"
<intelikey> yeah let me digest that.
<dreamcastjack> hmmm
<dreamcastjack> shit
<vonderer> I begin to hate my SATA hdd...
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | dreamcastjack
<ubotu> dreamcastjack: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dreamcastjack> do SATA HDDs give problems in Linux ?
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker that sounds like a grub issue.      nothing to do with linux really    it just the boot loader
<dreamcastjack> i dunno how to help man.. i'm stumped
<vonderer> that one: I cannot revive my MBR after installing winxp
<sgtmattbaker> hmm
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: what should I do
<intelikey> !grub | sgtmattbaker have a look at
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker have a look at: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dreamcastjack> so SATA drives are fine?  gonna upgrade my HHD didnt know if I wanted P-ATA or S-ATA
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker second link
<vonderer> well
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: wy didn't grub install correctly with ubuntu server
<vonderer> sata is fine at last. my hands: that's the problem
<stefg> sgtmattbaker: intelikey is probably right... for some reason the /boo/grub/menu.lst contain a wrong entry
<Wriest> no it still don't work
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker idk.    did the same for me.    you don't have and scsi hd in there do you ?
<sgtmattbaker> no IDE
<AzulSolaris> Still nothing, DCJack, I too am stumped man.
<Alarm> hello, where can i find what 386 , 486, 586 , 686 kernel stands for ?
<Warbo> Has anyone noticed major slowdowns with Feisty? It is becoming incredibly frustrating waiting for a minute just for Epiphany to register a link being clicked, or Rhythmbox to change a song :(
<dreamcastjack> Azul look at this and see if it'll help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290785
<stefg> !generic | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker different hardware...  same problem...    no idea why really    just know i don't like grub.    "my fix was install lilo"
<Wriest> the funny thing is the mic work just fine
<Alarm> stefg, this doesnt tell me what it is , but where to find it
<thomas_> yopyop
<sgtmattbaker> hmm
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: this kinda sucks
<dreamcastjack> are you using 64 bit ubuntu?
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker yessir
<sanityx> ewww dreamcastjack
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: should I try dapper server?
<AzulSolaris> Yes I am, JAck.
<thelostpatrol> anyone know if i can get an EQ for rhythmbox?
<AzulSolaris> This might just work, amigo. I'm going to give it a shot, brb.
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker yeah i think i would.
<dreamcastjack> k
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: ok downloading
<chico> #Ubuntu-fr
<dreamcastjack> i use the 32 bit version.has better support Ath the moment
<stefg> Alarm: you can compile the kernel with optimizations for different processor-types (indicated by the suffix). But that's no longer a concern... just use -generic and be comfortable :-)
<dreamcastjack> at*
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker assuming you can get it without an act of congress...       to compound matters i'm on dialup
<variant> vonderer: http://rafb.net/p/dgSy4L88.html sorry got distracter
<Alarm> stefg, i dont want ot install anything, i want to know what the numbers stand for , for what cpu types of intel
<vonderer> variant: that's the problem
<Nookie^>  hi! is there any way to install ubuntu with no apps installed.. none office, none games etc.. just clean desktop?
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: dapper server? I have 20% in 10 minutes
<vonderer> variant: I seem to have problems with stage1
<stefg> Alarm: isn't that prety obvious?
<thelostpatrol> anyone know if i can get an EQ for rhythmbox?
<hume> hi...i have a problem with sshfs: i mount a rem dir, and get no error msgs, but i cannot enter it
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker i got it in four days.....
<vonderer> my root is definitely at hd0,5
<Alarm> so that i am asking, propably not
<dreamcastjack> also try this if that doesnt work. its on the wiki http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mojojojo_> what is the tool for reminding of events for gnome/Ubuntu?
<vonderer> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ubuntu /dev/sda
<vonderer> The file /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<kayef> can anyone send me an xchat icon for me to put in my dock?
<vonderer> same problem
<thelostpatrol> anyone know if i can get an EQ for rhythmbox?
<stefg> thelostpatrol: no deal
<thelostpatrol> dang
<sgtmattbaker> intelikey: I want to have it where it can play cds, surf the web with a minimalist browser and have ftp, ssh, etc. setup.  I installed ubuntu server with hopes that the old ISA soundcard in there would get detected.  Puppy linux didnt detect it
<AzulSolaris> Reading package lists... Done
<AzulSolaris> Building dependency tree... Done
<AzulSolaris> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<vonderer>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2
<vonderer> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed
<vonderer> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<moonwatcher> hi
<dreamcastjack> did you
<dreamcastjack> crap
<dreamcastjack> crap
<AzulSolaris> This thing's gonna fight me every step of the way. LOL
<vonderer> how can I revive my /boot/grub/stage1 file?
<moonwatcher> i am not sure what i did to deserve this, but the "shut down" and "restart" options have disappeared from everywhere, the menu i get when i choose "quit" and the login gdm window...
<moonwatcher> any ideas?
<intelikey> sgtmattbaker   ummmm we used to install   'sndconfig'   to setup isa sound cards.  i think they dropped that though
<AzulSolaris> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18531/plain/
<stefg> moonwatcher: your current user does not have the privileges to shut the box down, i suspect
<dreamcastjack> i didnt wanna resort to this but http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<dreamcastjack> d/l it and it should install it for you
<Wriest> u2k7: hey I tried everything but still there's no sound coming out but the mic works just fine
<mojojojo_> what is the tool for reminding of events for gnome/Ubuntu? like if I want to be reminded I have to do some exercise or something like that?
<AzulSolaris> lol, it's not going to over-write any of THIS, is it?
<dreamcastjack> it should be fine
<AzulSolaris> Because, man, I busted my butt trying to find out how to get my vid card working.
<AzulSolaris> Alright, Jack, I'm trusting ya here amigo. ;)
<dreamcastjack> whats the worse that could happen..lol
<Wriest> Can someone help me with my sound?
<dreamcastjack> now that i said that...
<pressureman> Wriest, sure, what kind of sound do you make?
<moonwatcher> stefg: i don't have it on the gdm login window either
<stefg> Wriest: get a terminal, type 'alsamixer' and see if outputs like master or pcm are muted
<Wriest> there's no sound coming from my speakers like when I use windows xp
<Wriest> but my mic works fine
<chico> hello
<AzulSolaris> Johnny Cash is on the stereo, so I doubt anything bad could happen. :D
<chico> i cant download any folders with fire fox
<chico> please help me
<stefg> moonwatcher: add a new user with admin privileges and see if the problem is with that user, too
<Wriest> none
<dreamcastjack> cool
<AzulSolaris> Alright, DCJack, got it installed, went pretty well.
<Wriest> all are working fine
<AzulSolaris> Am I going to have to reboot?
<dreamcastjack> probably not
<Wriest> pressureman
<moonwatcher> stefg: what should i put under "main group"
<moonwatcher> ?
<stefg> not sure... 'users' ?
<AzulSolaris> brb
<chico> oh lache l'affaire a crains
<burnerx> what can i use to convert mp3 to Ogg
<Warbo> burnerx: install the sound-converter package
<Warbo> !info sound-converter
<ubotu> Package sound-converter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Warbo> oh?
<burnerx> uh oh~~
<angyl> sup
<rambo3> Wanderer, no -
<rambo3> Warbo, soundconverter
<intelikey> ok i'm off for a reboot.  if it works it will be the first thing this install hosed that i have fixed.  there are other things too.
* Warbo just found it in apt-cache :)
<Warbo> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<thebillywayne> are there benefits to compiling from source?
<burnerx> okay thanks Warbo
<thebillywayne> or advantages?
<rambo3> ask in #freebsd
<zero1> hello!  anyone here who can tell me if "uswsusp" is ok?  i'm trying to make hibernate work.  i'm using kubuntu, but this is not kubuntu specific, i guess...
<stefg> burnerx: there are some scripts to do that floating on the web, but it's far better to re-rip
<rambo3> !info uswsusp
<ubotu> uswsusp: tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~cvs20060928-6ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 144 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Warbo> thebillywayne: More control over some options/features, possible speed and stability benefits by disabling some options you don't need
<Wriest> can someone tel me if you can use glass
<Warbo> thebillywayne: Binary/interpreted packages are more convenient though, so I prefer them (as long as source is stil available if I need it)
<thebillywayne> Warbo, well that sounds good.  i'd like to learn.
<stefg> Wriest: BTW this could be interestig https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/94189
<Wriest> ok
<Wriest> thanx
<zero1> what's that mean, i'm not using AMD.  not available for Intel?
<Wriest> I got it to work
<AzulSolaris> Hey DCJack, bad news amigo: it's still not loaded. LOL
<burnerx> !info mp32ogg
<Wriest> thanx again though
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-8 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<burnerx> Warbo, what about mp32ogg
<Garnol> Hi
<Warbo> thebillywayne: The standard way of compiling stuff is to run "./configure" in the source folder to set it up, "make" to build it and then either "sudo make install" to install it manually or "sudo checkinstall" (using the checkinstall package) to make a package out of it. This could be different for different programs though, so always read the file "INSTALL" which comes with the source you want to build
<Wriest> I just wanted to know if you could use glass effect
<ALVA_jkt> hello
<dreamcastjack> lol crap
<JepZ> How can i give a user the right to run xinit (with whole Xsession)?
<Wriest> I saw it on some web site
<Warbo> burnerx: That would also work. Just that I recommend GUI apps first, so as not to scare anyone away :)
<stefg> !compiz | wriest
<ubotu> wriest: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<thebillywayne> thx Warbo!  That doesn't sound all too difficult at all.
<DerekTGreen> how do I get a screen resolution higher than 1400x1050?
<rambo3> thebillywayne, for the most part , compiling is  waste of time  unless it is fluxbox with png menus you are trying to compile from source
<burnerx> Warbo: oh okay
<stefg> !fixres | DerekTGreen
<ubotu> DerekTGreen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DerekTGreen> thank you!
<AzulSolaris> My head feels like it's going to explode, Jack. I think I'm done for the night amigo.
<AzulSolaris> I appeciate everything man.
<Warbo> thebillywayne: Options are usually given with the "./configure" bit, like maybe "./configure --enable-xyz --disable-abc" kind of thing
<h4wk-desktop> I am installing dual boot with windows vista at the min - the partioning went alright - But what do i do about GRUB boot?
<thebillywayne> rambo3, what makes you say that?
<dreamcastjack> no propblem
<Garnol> I have a resolution problem in Ubuntu .. at the moment i have 1024x768 .. but my screen has 1200x800 .. how can i change it ? ... yes tried it under the screenresolution window of ubuntu .. but i cant change it to a higher resolution ... THX
<dreamcastjack> problem*
<stefg> !fixres | Garnol
<ubotu> Garnol: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rambo3> thebillywayne, freebsd
<dreamcastjack> Garnol have video driver installed?
<JepZ> or, How can i add a new Xsession type
<DerekTGreen> where do I go to get that stefg?
<thebillywayne> rambo3, i don't understand your reference to freebsd.  please be more transparent.
<stefg> DerekTGreen: get waht?
<DerekTGreen> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thebillywayne> Warbo, man configure?
<h4wk-desktop> Shall i install it on my / partion?
<Garnol> i have a ATI X1400 mobile .. Suse cant deal with it because of a ATI driver problem :( ...
<stefg> DerekTGreen: that's just the trigger for the bot... read the link ubotu gave you
<Warbo> rambo3: I think knowing how to compile things is useful. Especially learning for fun and knowing how to when you need it, rather than trying to learn how to because your needed program isn't available
<Garnol> in suse i hade a screenresolution of 800x600 ....
<DerekTGreen> ok. thank you!
<DerekTGreen> thanks~!
<h4wk-desktop> Garnol: Ubuntu isnt all that good with ATi - however its better with suse
<rambo3> thebillywayne, with Linux distros you get basicly the same system in less then 30 minutes that you would get with 8 hours of compiling
<u2k7> how do I disable avahi?
<rambo3> and this is offtopic
<qwast> hello
<Warbo> thebillywayne: No, that won't work. The configure script is different for each program, hence the "./" at the beginning, which tells the system to run it from the current folder (a dot in Linux means the current folder, two dots means the parent)
<enjoi> anyone wanna help me with an ident server?
<thebillywayne> rambo3, then why are there distro's like gentoo?  i'm confused.
<qwast> Hello  ;D
<ackrite> i like gentoo ;P
<ackrite> i like gentoo ;P
<defjux> hehe
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<troxor> u2k7: /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<u2k7> troeee_, thanks
<u2k7> troxor , thanks
<troxor> u2k7: np
<Warbo> Gentoo users like to know how their systems work, and tweak everything. Ubuntu "just works" (although things can be modified, they don't have to be)
<holycow> i've never met a gentoo user that knows how their system works
<defjux> is that supposed to be a good or bad thing?
<defjux> i think ubuntu is the system with the most people who have no idea how it works..
<Warbo> defjux: Neither. That is why one is not definitively better than the other.
<holycow> thats a silly way to look at it
<holycow> we are all on a learning curve
<rambo3> holycow, #gentoo gets same level of questions as #debian
<stefg> folks, take that #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<holycow> inevitably the better you want to get at getting your box to do something the more you learn
<defjux> i think the ability to run a linux distro and not understand it is an important advance for the community.
<holycow> ergo, the closer you get to knowing how your system works
<holycow> rambo3, precisely
<Warbo> Anyone know why my system goes so slow after upgrading to Feisty? I heard a slightly slower GCC is used or something? The performance hit I have got is quite terrible :(
<holycow> as well its not precisely necessary to know how each component of your system works, you just need to know hgow to loook up theinfo and figure out how to get it to do what you need
<holycow> the only real point of value i think is that you CAN do something about it vs say the osx or windows approach
<holycow> Warbo, define 'slow' precisely
<MikeC2> Are there any official press releases on the Dell + ubuntu thing?
<holycow> you mean gui interface/gnome/kde or other processes?
<gflash> hello
<holycow> MikeC2, no, its a rumour
<Warbo> Epiphany takes about 30-60 seconds to realise that I've clicked on a link
<h4wk-desktop> Wooo
<h4wk-desktop> Dual boot worked first time!!!
<Warbo> Rhythmbox can't play songs without jumping
<holycow> Warbo, no its not feisty there is something wrong with your install
<Warbo> thought so, but I don't know what
<holycow> Warbo, i would bet you have a runaway process sucking up your cpu @ 100%
<gflash> i have a problem with my Canon LIDE 25 Scanner in Kooka. It worked perfectly in edgy, but since feisty ist gives me only a black picture and the scanner doesnt even move
<MikeC2> holycow : Sure?
<Warbo> top tells me Xorg likes taking up a lot of my CPUs
<holycow> in terminal do top and see whats eating your cpu cycles, it sounds like you click ends up in a queue and takes time to process it to get to your click
<holycow> Warbo, well how much actually?
<holycow> MikeC2, yes
<stefg> Warbo: that's a frequently heard issue with feisty...
<Warbo> around 16%, until I do something like move a window or the text area in GAIM scrolls up, then it goes to about 95%
<MikeC2> .. what sources?
<holycow> Warbo, oh thats a hdparm issue i think
<holycow> i don't have my link here
<holycow> if you were to check your sysinfo you would probably notice that the system polls your ide interface
<holycow> and crashes the ide drivers and has to restart the process
<holycow> then after a while the system goes back to normal right?
<holycow> and process repeats intermittently?
<Warbo> Yeah, I think there are a load of messages like that in dmesg and stuff
<holycow> yeah
<stefg> Warbo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2560147
<holycow> i have that on feisty and a laptop
<Warbo> although I use SATA, can I turn off IDE?
<holycow> i don't have the bugtracker link for ya here
<h4wk-desktop> Why am i getting an error on my / partion :(
<holycow> Warbo, you should be able to turn off a service to stop the polling (if it actually is the same problem)
<holycow> and the issue goes away
<Warbo> (but the power management does cause a kernel panic due to my HD, so I have to disable it at GRUB :( )
<holycow> but then you can't plug in a usb key an dhave it automagically mounted, you haveto do that manually
<Stonekeeper> hi. I have a server that every night CRON goes zombie. Any idea?
<holycow> i forget which process right now tho
<Wriest> how do I Install  themes
<Warbo> would I just blacklist a driver or something?
<rambo3> !themes | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wriest> thanx
<xjkx> do all buntus use the same source.list?
<Warbo> Wriest: If you have got a file ending in .tar.gz then you can just drag it into the System>Preferences>Themes window
<Warbo> xjkx: Yes
<Warbo> xjkx: Apart from maybe some unofficial ones
<stefg> Wriest: btw... all this can be found by searching the forums :-) No need to look for sponfeeding
<sldkfj> Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<holycow> Warbo, no you would kill hald i think
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Warbo is reading through this forum thread. Thank you :)
<starkruzr> Is anyone here familiar with Rhythmbox?  I ask because I am curious about why it appears to be hanging when it tries to read my iTunes shares from my Mac.
<foug> to install libg15, can i type sudo apt-get install libg15?
<pord> how can i get flash working on 64bit version of feisty?
<ackrite> ...
<ackrite> ...
<stefg> starkruzr: may i suggest a look at amarok or exaile ?
<starkruzr> stefg: I'm on GNOME.  Is Exaile a GNOME program?
<stefg> starkruzr: yup... go exaile
<troeee_> pourquoi codes blocks me dit qu'il toruve pas la librairires gtk alors qu'elle est install
* starkruzr contemplates this
<stefg> !fr | troeee_
<ubotu> troeee_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ssam> starkruzr, are you on feisty?
<starkruzr> Yessir I am.
<pord> how can i get flash working on 64bit version of feisty?
<ssam> starkruzr, ok. what version is your itunes?
<starkruzr> (Installing now)
<starkruzr> Er.  Let's find out.
<Ingumsky> Hi! I've tried to upgrade my distro with Alternate CD bu I couldn't - I don't know how to. Please help me
<stefg> pord... you don't (at least not straightforward)
<pord> :(
<phos-phoros> anyone care to remind me, I forgot the secret handshake.
<sldkfj> Don't tell me no one knows what 'all at once' is.
<NeuPhate> i installed 32 bit ver of firefox to get flash working..
<Wriest> !themes | Wriest don't work in terminal
<ubotu> Wriest don't work in terminal: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stefg> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<stefg> pord: got that? ubotu is a clever *ss
<starkruzr> ssam: 7.1.1
<foug> do i need ot restart x in order to make my keyboard work? it's a g15, i just installed the g15daemon
<Hobbsee> foug: likely
<rambo3> well if it is daemon you need to start it
<Flonares> hi thee
<Flonares> there*
<ssam> starkruzr, then this is why http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356627
<Flonares> happy 1st of may!
<foug> does anyone here use a g15 logitech keyboard?
<Flonares> i have problems partitioning my laptop disk
<starkruzr> ssam: Well, that's a pile of crap, isn't it?
<Flonares> i have problems partitioning my laptop disk, hence i cannot install ubuntu... any ideas?
<stefg> Flonares: you got to be more specific
<vollkorn> Flonreas: Sure, if you can tell us a little more.
<ssam> starkruzr, http://www.saveourtunes.com/ has instructions for downgrading
<starkruzr> ssam: Well, as of last month people are working in earnest, which is nice.
<Flonares> stefg, i cannot partition it! when i start to resize, the partition says there is an error
<starkruzr> Ah, good.
<daaaman64> heh, resizing doesn't work very often.
<Flonares> i only have one primary partition left. I have 3 primarys already made, from origin.
<enrico> Hi.  Where can I find mozilla composer in feisty?  I tried main restricted universe and multiverse without much luck, searching for mozilla, mozilla-browser and iceape
<Flonares> daaaman64, resizing always worked great for me.
<sldkfj> :  Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<starkruzr> ssam: The only trouble is that the instructions appear to only be for Mac.
<vollkorn> Flonares: What kind of error exactly?
<starkruzr> er, Windows.
<starkruzr> I'm on a Mac.
<Flonares> vollkorn, he can't resize.
<Wriest> I found I lot of themes I want
<Flonares> vollkorn, he can't resize. that the erro.
<stefg> Flonares: that probably means that the widows partition isn't in good shape. boot to windows, do a filesystem check there first, and defragment, so that all data is shifted to the beginning ot the partition
<sanityx> whats the name of the ttf core package?
<sanityx> (truetype fonts)
<Flonares> ok stefg
<ssam> starkruzr, you need to put ubuntu on your mac :-) what will solve all the problems
<vollkorn> Flonares: I'd suggest the same like stefg: make sure the partition you want to resize is in a good shape
<Flonares> rgr
* starkruzr notes that Exaile doesn't appear to have DAAP support
<Flonares> starting maintenance...
<Flonares> i'll be back soon, so don't miss me :)
<Flonares> cya l8r!
<Flonares> and thks
<Flonares> vollkorn, stefg ***
<Stormx2> Bah. Checkinstall is so hacky
<starkruzr> Mwahahaha!  I have found a DAAP server that is not iTunes!
* starkruzr is victorious once more.
<stefg> Flonares: if you have some imaging software like ghost or true image it might be quicker to backup, repartition and restore the win-image to the smaller win-partition
<Flonares> stefg, if i had the disk space for it ;)
<Flonares> which isn't the case
<Flonares> besides, i don't have any backup system
<sldkfj> :  Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<Flonares> besides the XP tools
<stefg> Flonares: how much space have you left?
<Flonares> 30 GB
<stefg> Flonares: and how big is the win part in total?
<Flonares> stefg, 90 GB
<sldkfj> :  Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<collision4> hi
<stefg> Flonares: hmmm.... that's too much to put on DVDs or CD as backups. See... shrinking is somewhat risky, i'd never go without a backup. Since you'll need a backup ayway i'd consider getting a USB hd
<collision4> is ubuntu still supported for powerPC computers?
<daaaman64> yes
<stefg> !ppc | collision4
<ubotu> collision4: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<mrcreativity> hello all you helpful people out there
<sldkfj> post your question, "hi" is for off topic.
<collision4> ok
<collision4> cool
<philipsmith> I want rythmbox to play CDs when I insert a CD. When I go to System > removable drives > multimedia there is a place to specify rhythmbox as the default audio player. What are the arguements I should use for the command line?
<xjkx> a guy on xubuntu said they dont have the same source.list i am lost
<collision4> i've an old iBook and I realised it should have ubuntu :)
<Flonares> stefg, I know that :)
<Flonares> anyway, i need to create a new partition
<mrcreativity> i was wondering why my laptop battery drains faster in ubuntu as compared to windows
<Flonares> mrcreativity, the power managing isn't very perfected.
<sldkfj> collision4, also be aware, in the event you don't get an answer it will make you a bit ornery.
<ssam> collision4, should work fine. check out  the powerpc bit of the forum if you need help
<xjkx> help
<mrcreativity> so im not being paranoid
<planarian> hello, i'm looking to use subversion via a livecd while having winxp installed... any thoughts?
<defjux> mrcreativity: its because ubuntu is more powerful.
<collision4> ok, will do
<collision4> thanks
<variant> mrcreativity: you can modify settings in an advanced way
<mrcreativity> more powerful than windows?
<sldkfj> eg. you chipper attitude might suffer damage.
<Flonares> mrcreativity, no. I have the same prob. I have a duo core, at it drains like hell in windows, and like superhell in linux
<sldkfj> your
<variant> mrcreativity: and alter the way power management is applied
<xjkx> a guy on xubuntu said they dont have the same source.list i am lost
<variant> mrcreativity: really depends on the make of the acpi/bios implementation though
<sanityx> evolution or thunderbird?
<ssam> mrcreativity, the tickless stuff in the 2.6.21 kernel should help (but it wont be in ubuntu until gutsy)
<mrcreativity> i c
<xjkx> !!!
<kayef> anyone from malaysia?
<collision4> wait - would you recommend i use the officially supported 6.10 or the community supported 7.04?
<Flonares> xjkx, so what?
<defjux> ssam whats tickless?
<sldkfj> :  Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<sanityx> collision4: 7.04 is officially supported. you're thinking of LTS, which is 6.06
<sanityx> LTS = LONG TERM support
<mrcreativity> i dont notice a difference in speed when running on the battery, as compared to windows
<Flonares> xjkx, what's the problem with having a different sources.list?
<collision4> ah
<xjkx> floating, so that i am confused ;/ and this information is important coz i will have to write
<ssam> collision4, 7.04 though you may have sound problems with it
<feta__> why doesn't my synaptic know nvu, seamonkey or almost anything? i have all repositories enabled.
<ssam> collision4, try the live cd of both if you can
<sldkfj> :  Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<mrcreativity> i dont know if the speedstepping thing is working
<xjkx> floating, i dont really care. I am writing about buntus
<collision4> ssam: good idea, thanks
<xjkx> floating, a guy here said they have the same source.list
<stefg> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xjkx> And there they said they dont
<xjkx> Thats why i am confused
<stefg> !info nvu
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mrcreativity> is there a way of cloning my system so that i can get my current setting back if i need to reinstall?
<sldkfj> :  Is there any way to check if the settings for the cd creator in gnome are set to 'all at once'?
<stefg> !cloning
<sldkfj> speaking of any ways
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<variant> mrcreativity: easy to find out
<collision4> whoops
<planarian> anyone have an idea if it is possible to run subversion using a LiveCD (Feisty) on an XP-installed machine?
<collision4> got disconnected there
<Wriest> where do I find GTK 2.x
<Flannel> xjkx: they all share the same repositories.  They might have different mirrors, but it's the same stuff.
<variant> mrcreativity: cat /proc/cpuinfo, will tell you current mhz and max mhz
<Flonares> xjkx, still don't understand your problem...
<ssam> defjux, means the cpu can sleep more when the computer is idle. have a search on google, there is lots of info
<mrcreativity> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<variant> planarian: yes, in the live cd just type sudo apt-get install subversion
<Wriest> where do I find GTK 2.x
<Flonares> xjkx, be more specific!
<xjkx> floating, my problem is that if i say they have the same source.list in a tutorial and they dont, i will be lying, So i must be totally sure about it, and i am not downloading them all, but thanks
* sldkfj mutters to himself: "I must have hurt someone in here real bad."
<planarian> variant: thanks! i'll try that! =) --p.s. is Feisty the only distro that can currently do this?
<collision4> one more question, not strictly related to ubuntu - if i do a proper installation of ubuntu on the iBook, wiping MacOS X, is it easy to reinstall Mac OS in the event I need it again?
<Warbo> Anyone know how I would disable HAL, or whatever is causing this unneeded IDE polling? It doesn't seem obvious from perusing /etc/rcX.d
<Flonares> xjkx, that bullshit. that doesn't make any sense!
<[Flux] > finally got x-chat working the way i want it too
<variant> planarian: no, any live cd
<Flannel> xjkx: they won't have identical sources.list no.  But they do all share the same repositories.  They'll have different mirrors (heck, even Ubuntu has dfferent mirrors, based on location--you get country mirrors)
<Flannel> !language | Flonares
<ubotu> Flonares: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<variant> Flonares: mind the lang plz
<xjkx> flamesrock, uhmm, that helps, thanks :] ] 
<Flonares> Flannel, sorry ppl!
<Flonares> :\
<Wriest> where do I find GTK 2.x?
<Flonares> Wriest, try sourceforge
<Flonares> :)
<sldkfj> y'all suck
<planarian> variant: ...on an XP-installed machine?!
<mrcreativity> i have copied the my packages file i created
<Wriest> thanx
<mrcreativity> so the next time i need to install ubuntu...i should?
<Flannel> planarian: liveCDs run the same regardless of what the OS of a harddrive is.
<ssam> collision4, yes the mac os x installer can wipe the hard disk
<collision4> ok
<variant> planarian: if your using the live cd it really doesn't matter whats installed
<feta__> if seamonkey and nvu cannot be found under synaptic, what does ubuntu suggest to use as a wysiwyg html (not xhtml) editor, then?
<planarian> variant: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install subversion
<planarian> Reading package lists... Done
<planarian> Building dependency tree
<planarian> Reading state information... Done
<planarian> E: Couldn't find package subversion
<aidan> Amazing ... My mum popped round and used my computer today while I was out, when I find out I was like "what? that's amazing", she didn't realise it wasn't Windows ... If that's not a thumbs-up to Ubuntu I don't know what is.
<planarian> :(
<Flannel> planarian: Are you connected to the internet on that liveCD?
<planarian> Flannel: yes.
<Flonares> feta__ , do you want a suggestion? use automatix!
<Flannel> !automatix | Flonares, feta__
<ubotu> Flonares, feta__: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> planarian: do `sudo apt-get update` first, then try intsalling it.
<aidan> planarian: sudo apt-cdrom if you're using a livecd
<Flannel> Flonares: please don't recommend automatix here.
<planarian> Flannel: thanks! i'll try that! :)
<Flonares> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Flonares> !worksforme Flonares
<mrcreativity> whats the best browser to use? firefox, opera or something else
<ajmorris_> apart from evolution, what email clients can connect to microsoft exchange servers?
<planarian> aidan: thx! i'll try that too!
<baba_andrea> hi all
<stefg> !best mrcreativity
<tigger924> hi
<stefg> !best | mrcreativity
<mrcreativity> !best
<Flonares> ah, pipe...
<Flonares> !worksforme | Flonares
<ubotu> mrcreativity: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ajmorris_> yeah i noticed there were no bots either
<ajmorris_> or not
<mrcreativity> ah...cryptic if not helpful
<baba_andrea> I have a big problem with my desktop PC, with Ubuntu 6.10 and 7.04 I have a random system crash and I don't know how to resolve its someone know how I can trace the crash?
<Trentster> hey all, whats the command to bind an additional ip address to an existing interface?
<Flonares> baba_andrea, use dmesg
<Flonares> :)
<awk_> baba_andrea: how does the crash looks like?
<zcat[1] > Trentster: same as the first, just name it eth0:1
<ajmorris_> anyone know apart from evolution, what email clients can connect to microsoft exchange servers?
<biouser_> Does anyone know how to reset a bios password?
* Warbo thinks he will get more Google results if he doesn't use the word "ubnutu".....
<sanityx> Does anybody know of a repository that contains libdvdcss?
<daaaman64> unplug the batery
<sanityx> biouser_: remove the cmos battery for 30 seconds
<biouser_> I just upgraded to Feisty a couple of weeks ago and, mysteriously, my bios is now passworded
<tigger924> how can i prohibit certain modules from being loaded when i insert a pcmcia card
<stefg> biouser_: that's offtopic.... and usually involves rmoving the battery and/or switching a jumper fr some time
<tigger924> ?
<sipior> biouser_: i'm pretty sure ubuntu didn't do that :)
<Wamphyri> i don't think any os on its own can do it
<Wamphyri> unless you upgrade the bios
<biouser_> sanityx : how hard is it to remove cmos battery from laptop?
<Wamphyri> which requires a 3rd part application
<biouser_> I didn't think so
<MikeC2> or get a very special app for in-os junk.
<zcat[1] > biouser_: got a soldering iron and a set of jewlers screwdrivers?
<baba_andrea> Flonares: awk_ : in the dmesg file there are not error messages, the crash is that the screen became white and I can not see and do anything, I try to connect from other machine to the ssh server on the crashed system but all services are crashed
<biouser_> I didn't change anything though
<sipior> zcat[1] : lol
<MikeC2> biouser_ : most of the time they are very well set, but some designed arent that hard to dislodge.
<sanityx> biouser_: depends on the laptop
<sanityx> brb
<Flonares> baba_andrea, that's interesting... can it be a hardware failure?
<tigger924> how can i prevent that the hotplugging system loads certain modules when i insert a pcmcia card?
* feta__ goes bezerk
<mrcreativity> biouser_: if u can see the batteru
<mrcreativity> biouser_: u can remove ut
<stefg> !blacklist | tigger924
<ubotu> tigger924: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<biouser_> ACPI is a little weird  in Feisty it seems as opposed to Edgy
<MikeC2> biouser_ : depending on the manufacturer call them and ask about the default pass
<biouser_> Toshiba satellite
<mrcreativity> i cant seem to sign in to my hotmail account with linux
<baba_andrea> Flonares: yes, I think that maybe is a mem problem and I buy a new ddr ram of 1G but now the problem is the same, I don't know how I can understand what is the hardware problem
<biouser_> I much prefer gmail to hotmail
<mojiu> gooe
<planarian> aidan: what does apt-cdrom do?
<Wamphyri> any particular reason why su - rejects my password?
<MikeC2> baba_andrea : have you tested your hard drive?
<tigger924> thanks ubotu, will try it
<Wriest> what is root mode?
<mrcreativity> so do i, but i do have the account, and i do need to check my email
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: because it's wrong?
<mojiu> i am new
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : funny
<biouser_> Wriest : you can get into it with......... sudo -s -H
<zcat[1] > !root | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<variant> Wamphyri: because ubuntu uses sudo not su unless you specifically set the root password
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : same password works when i use the system tools
<variant> Wamphyri: run sudo -i
<stefg> baba_andrea: there's a bootoption to perform a memtest. let that run overnight, then you know if it's memory related
<Wamphyri> ok
<Wamphyri> thank you
<tigger924> is it normal, that i have to create my_blacklist. There is no such file in /etc/modprobe.d
<variant> tigger924: yes
<baba_andrea> MikeC2: I perform a test mem from grub menu but how I can perform an entire hardware test?
<tigger924> ok
<mrcreativity> why are different releases supported until different dates?
<baba_andrea> stefg: yes, the test was good
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: ahh.. su not sudo.. su expects the root password. Do not try to use the root password, that is impossible. Instead realise the trust; there is no root password.
<Wamphyri> variant: thank you again
<zcat[1] > *truth
<biouser_> removing cmos battery will reset bios password? We are certain?
<MikeC2> baba_andrea : look up the Ultimate Boot CD, really the only other main component you need to test other than ram is the hard drive.
<mrcreativity> dapper drake is supported till 2009, but FF on sep 2008. i dont get it
<variant> Wamphyri: yw
<MikeC2> biouser_ : that indeed can happen
<Wamphyri> biouse: after several days
<variant> mrcreativity: dapperdrake is long term support version
<mrcreativity> biouser_: it will, and all bios setting as well
<mrcreativity> but why the difference?
<Wamphyri> biouser_: it will reset but after several days
<MikeC2> baba_andrea : use the diagnostics for your drive manufacturer and do a 'long test'
<sipior> mrcreativity: so folks running servers don't feel obliged to upgrade every six months
<biouser_> Wamphyri : someone was saying 30 seconds
<variant> mrcreativity: because canonical wants to have one version that people will know is supported, they can't deal with suport for all the ubuntu versions that will be released if they were all long term support
<planarian> what does apt-cdrom do? (as opposed to apt-get) ?
<MikeC2> mrcreativity : it also serves as a good stable package base for other derivatives like Mepis and such.
<Wamphyri> biouser_: i have never seen a bios reset in 30 seconds just from removing the battery
<variant> planarian: it's not what you want, use apt-get
<variant> planarian: apt-cdrom is used to add a new CDROM to APTs list of available sources
<Wamphyri> biouser_: yes with the cmos clr switch
<biouser_> mrcreativity: and biz/server doesn't want the unstability of bleeding edge
<baba_andrea> MikeC2: I try to find out the cd and the hardware test, thanks
<debian> hiya
<tigger924> it worked, thanks a lot guys
<Garnol> Is there a good online tutorial for Screenresolutions... ive got a problem with my ATI card  and heard from a page.........
<Garnol> THX
<variant> Wamphyri: i have, removing the battery works every time
<mrcreativity> i c
<MikeC2> baba_andrea : doing a 'check up' when things go screwy is always good.
<biouser_> cmos clr switch.... hmmmm
<Wamphyri> variant: interesting your lucky i guess :)
<sipior> Wamphyri: i'm also lucky then
<Wamphyri> lol
<sipior> i don't think luck was involved, however
<biouser_> repeatable = not luck?
<MikeC2> Main parts to test are RAM/HDD if both of those pass then you either have a dead mobo/other component (rare) or a driver/mod issue(more common)
<zcat[1] > depends on the machine. Some reset instantly. Some have a cap and can keep the settings for a few hours
<Garnol> Is there a good online tutorial for Screenresolutions... ive got a problem with my ATI card  and heard from a page.........
<mrcreativity> have the free cds started shipping yet?
<tigger924> is anyone here in the mood to tell me know how to automatically load the ndis drivers, when the corresponding pccard is inserted?
<sipior> biouser_: that's my general impression :)
<tigger924> now
<tigger924> not know
<tigger924> and that thing with "is anyone in the mood" sounded kinda gay
<Wamphyri> biouser_: could be could not be i always use the cmos clr switch and i also stay away from lapwarmers
<biouser_> sipior : basic tenet of statistical science
<Garnol> Is there a good online tutorial for Screenresolutions... ive got a problem with my ATI card  and heard from a page.........
<Wamphyri> so there may be a difference between laptops and desktops?
<biouser_> Wamphyri ; lapwarmers?
<zcat[1] > groinburners
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : another good work for a laptop lol
<MikeC2> zcat[1]  : Pentium 4 anyone?
<Wamphyri> word*
<Garnol> i feel  ignored XD
<biouser_> Wamphyri ; this is a pre-mobile p4
<biouser_> a real groin burner indeed
<MikeC2> Garnol : Look up ATI, X server tutorials
<Wamphyri> biouser_: ok? my first and only laptop was a amd 300
<MikeC2> to learn to edit your xorg.conf
<planarian> variant: thank you! =)
<Garnol> i dont know any help page .. i will google .. but maybe you can just post a link
<stefg> !ati | Garnol
<ubotu> Garnol: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<biouser_> I have been freezing a lot on this laptop since upgrading to feisty
<Wamphyri> biouser_: middle of winter strap the thing to you in a backpack and your back swets while you wear a t-shirt
<MikeC2> I'd be googling too ;p
<mrcreativity> can i have kubuntu and ubuntu on one system
<Wamphyri> you/your*
<biouser_> mrcreativity: in many ways
<mrcreativity> id like to have gnome and kde...is there anyway to do that?
<ypSami> Hey all, is it possible to expand my ntfs partition, and compress my ext3 partition using something like gparted?
<biouser_> mrcreativity: you could have dozens of copies of each
<stefg> mrcreativity: no problem... yust install kde
<sipior> ypSami: yep
<MikeC2> mrcreativity : I tend just to install the one I perfer then use gnome or kde apps ;p
<mrcreativity> and that wont mess up my boot loader?
<Brade1> i just installed pidgin 2.0.0 beta7
<Brade1> i dont like much
<MikeC2> mrcreativity : if anything it would only add to it
<biouser_> mrcreativity: i also do what mikec2 said
<Brade1> gaim 2.0.0 beta6 is better
<mrcreativity> but the only difference is the gui right?
<stefg> mrcreativity: all *buntus use the same base... the desktop envirnment is just an app on top of that
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tehlostpatrol> hey my windows don't have borders anymore
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. I'm still trying to figure out if the gnome cd burner is using tao or dao ...
<MikeC2> gnome apps dont have to be run in only gnome
<Brade1> gtg
<tehlostpatrol> hey my windows don't have borders anymore. how do i get that back?
<Brade1> cya
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : what about mao?
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: what will that do?
<Brade1> later
<zcat[1] > wu ?
<debian> ?
<Wamphyri> we?
<biouser_> Wamphyri lol
<stefg> tehlostpatrol: disbale desktop-effects
<Stormx2> tehlostpatrol: System > Preferences > Themes. Hit "customize" or something similar.
<MikeC2> wa ?
<Stormx2> wii?
<MikeC2> WEEEEEEE
<Warbo> tehlostpatrol: Press Alt-F2 and type "metacity --replace"
<biouser_> thanks for the advice about the cmos battery
<zcat[1] > Sorry.. Hu
<biouser_> all
<Warbo> Yay
<Wamphyri> lol
<fl64> hello
<mrcreativity> what i was wondering is if it were possible to have one installation and the option to choose between the 2
<Warbo> My system is going fast now I've killed hald. Thanks
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: It will install kubuntu as an option. You can pick whether to load kde or gnome from the login screen.
<stefg> mrcreativity: read above... no prob
<Garnol> where can i find the major changes from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10
<Garnol> ?
<mrcreativity> but its 400mb
<debian> hi all kubuntu 7.04 is stable on laptop?
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: yep.
<Wamphyri> i have eyes
<kayef> what is the latest version of xchat for ubuntu?I'm using xchat-gnome 0.16
<Wamphyri> why are there eyes
<mrcreativity> actually, its 161...
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: What do you expect? KDE is a desktop envirnoment...
<tehlostpatrol> didn't work
<MikeC2> i have feet o.o omgs
<freelan> hello, can i upgrade 6.10 from CD source 7.04 ?
<tehlostpatrol> any other ideas?
<Wamphyri> PLEASE! tell how to get rid of these freaking eyes on my desktop!!!
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: 161 packaged, probably
<mrcreativity> its 400 after unpacking.
<biouser_> debian.. depends. probably not....... xubuntu 7.04 on my toshiba..........no
<tehlostpatrol> i must have hit a shortcut or something
<stefg> !upgrade | freelan
<debian> xubuntu?
<tehlostpatrol> a key combo
<Wamphyri> kidding btw
<ubotu> freelan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Stormx2> Wamphyri: xeyes?
<Flonares> Wamphyri, xeyes?
<Wamphyri> LOL
<mrcreativity> is there a way i can use the kubuntu cd i have instead of downloading?
<MikeC2> xD
<Stormx2> JINX
<debian> where can i get xubuntu?
<Stormx2> !xubuntu | debian
<ubotu> debian: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: alt-F2 xkill  then click on the eyes with the kill cursor..
<biouser_> debian xubuntu.org... I like it best unless you have a super-machine
<debian> i c thanx stormx
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : lol i was kidding :p
<debian> thanx biouser
<freelan> nope
<freelan> too bad :(
<Flonares> LOL r0m
<fl64> my scanner benq 5250c not work =(
<debian> im usin ubuntu 6.10 edge now....
<Wamphyri> i don't even have it installed, i just seen it in synaptic and felt like being weird lol
<freelan> in version 6.10 this feature was
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Possibly. If you put it in, it should auto-add it as a repo. You may still need to download some packages. Try it.
<mrcreativity> is there a way i can install the kde-desktop from ubuntu using the cd and not downloading?
<biouser_> debian: I like gnome ubuntu best with a sweet Opteron and a couple of gigs or something.... xubuntu is the king of lighweights
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: yeah.. I thought the eyes that watched everything you do were a feature of Vista :)
<debian> have to change with xbuntu
<mrcreativity> let me
<ypSami> ok, I have gparted open, but all of the partitions are locked?
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : shhh i still say Mr. Gates is watching me!!
<Stormx2> ypSami: Are you running gparted as root or not?
<stefg> !doesn'twork | fl64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypSami> ahh
<biouser_> ypSami may have to open as root
<sipior> ypSami: you can't edit partitions on a mounted disk
<stefg> !doesn't work | fl64
<ubotu> fl64: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ypSami> yes
<sipior> ypSami: well, shouldn't anyway
<ypSami> it's being run as root
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: seen the movie 'antitrust' ?
<biouser_> ypsami read sipior actually
<kayef> what is the latest version of xchat for ubuntu?I'm using xchat-gnome 0.16
<erisco> I am trying to mount VCD images, how can I do this?
<stefg> !info xchat
<bullgard4> Application programs like Evolution and Pan show me the date of a file in the format 'day-of-the-week' if the timestamp is < 1 week old. Where can I change it to the usual format 'DD-MM-YY'?
<alcane> will 'chmod 777 -fR /blah/blah" change all permissions in the file and folders to open access to all?
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : yeah that gave me nightmares till i was able to get microsoft of my puter
<ypSami> when I try and unmount the partitions, it says"count not unmount"
<biouser_> xchat 2.8 is what im using
<Stormx2> kayef: I'm on xchat 2.8.0
<debian> MSN is possible with XChat?
<kayef> how come mine is only 0.16?
<crdlb> debian: no
<Stormx2> kayef: Did you compile from source / install from a .deb?
<kayef> i installed using the add/remove prog
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: did you get the cameras removed from your garage tho?
<debian> then aMSN... [possible?
<crdlb> debian: but you can use gaim for IRC and MSN
<Stormx2> !info xchat-gnome
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: the synaptic package manager has started. any suggestions as to what i should do now?
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<stefg> !info xchat-gnome
<sipior> ypSami: are you using those partitions at this moment? like your home directory, &cet?
<bogdanu> s
<crdlb> debian: amsn works too
<debian> installed aMSN but had bugs
<Wamphyri> debian: theres derivatives
<crdlb> debian: try gaim
<sipior> ypSami: typically this is done by rebooting under an live install cd or the like
<Stormx2> kayef: 0.16 is the latest xchat-gnome version. 2.8.0 is the latest xchat version
<ypSami> ah
<ypSami> damn
<biouser_> gaim is super sweet
<Wamphyri> goto freashmeat.net and search for msn
<debian> gaim?
<Wamphyri> you'll get a nice list
<Stormx2> It's call pidgin, people...
<biouser_> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : havn't found those yet
<kayef> Stormx2: so which is better?
<debian> how can i get into MSN network on gaim?
<sipior> ypSami: but if you have a second disk, you can use that
<Stormx2> kayef: For?
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : just in the kids rooms and the bathroom all the rest he hid!!
<biouser_> debian: super sweet gui
<Wamphyri> li'l to well
<dimebar> debian: create an account and choose 'MSN'
<Stormx2> kayef: You mean xchat vs xchat-gnome?
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: the synaptic package manager has started. any suggestions as to what i should do now?
<zcat[1] > don't use freshmeat; just search the add/remove programs list; there's plenty of IM stuff there..
<debian> i c
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : lol
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Run a search for kubuntu-desktop
<debian> thanx biouser and dimebar...
<debian> ill try
<ypSami> sipior: nope. uhg.
<kayef> Stormx2: hhhmmmm.......not sure but the one i'm using is quite good already, just curious if there is a better one out there
<crdlb> kayef: xchat is more powerful, xchat-gnome has a better interface (imho)
<biouser_> debian: no problemo.. haven't used it much but it looks really easy and nice
<Stormx2> I hate the xchat-gnome interface xD
<crdlb> Stormx2: yeah I used to, until I actually started using it :)
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: its downloading something
<kayef> crdlb: means xchat-gnome is easier to use?
<Wamphyri> zcat[1] : thats under the K -> Control Panel -> i'm lost what are these thing in here
<crdlb> kayef: yeah
<biouser_> I have had 0 problems/complaints with x-chat in xfce
<erisco> how do you mount an iso image? I am not sure how to get the mount command to work
<kayef> crdlb: ok.....thanks
<Wamphyri> only complaint i have about the gnome iface right now is i can't see the user list ><
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: kde I have no idea. I used to like kde but in ubuntu gnome is better integrated. kubuntu's kinda a second cousin..
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Give me a minute, ima see how you enable the disk repo
<crdlb> !loopback | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<biouser_> probably going to crash in a second
<fl64> I am sorry for my bad English, but problem in the following. At start xsane there is a mistake: Unable to open the device ' snapscan:libusb:005:004 ': incorrect argument
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Edit > Add CD-ROM
<erisco> crdlb, okay, now how would I mount a VCD?
<crdlb> erisco: a vcd is just a data cd
<zcat[1] > erisco: same way. a vcd is just a CD
<crdlb> erisco: a vcd or a vcd image?
<zcat[1] > to play a VCD I'd probably use vlc..
<Wamphyri> you can also convert a vcd to mpeg
<Wamphyri> forget the name of the program tho :(
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: still asking for download
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: it may say "download" and mean getting it from a cd
<zcat[1] > Wamphyri: done DVD's to vcd already ... dvdrip and DeVeDe does it..
<Stormx2> Start it up, see what happens.
<erisco> crdlb, zcat[1] , thanks!
<mrcreativity> let me try
<freelan> hello, i want to install ubuntu 7.04 from CD , how to skip device detecting when starting ?
<zcat[1] > I guess that does both ways. dvdrip will rip either. DeVeDe will generate images for either too..
<Wamphyri> ok brb
<freelan> becouse ubuntu 7.04 exp problem when the device is missing
<freelan> =[
<debian> gaim is a good messenger
<freelan> like SoundCard
<Wamphyri> hmm
<zcat[1] > I need a dvd burner.. I promised I'd buy myself one when Valenti died. He's dead now..
<freelan> will i experience the same problem with alternate ubuntu cd install 7.04 ???
<freelan> i want to know
<mrcreativity> alright, i disabled all the other repositories
<mrcreativity> and selected only the cd
<Stormx2> zcat[1] : me too. I need a dvd drive. my friend burnt me the entire of Full metal alchemist and I haven't been able to watch it.
<jedi__> hello, when i start ubuntu, it logs in ok but when it's loading nautilus, it suddenly brings me back to the login screen - any ideas where i could look?
<stefg> !install | freelan
<ubotu> freelan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zcat[1] > I have a combo drive, but not a dvd burner..
<Stormx2> jedi__: Weird. Fresh install?
<freelan> thanks, hope will help this
<sand_storm> hi, can anyone tell me how i can change the background of the cube in berly ?
<Stormx2> berly xD
<zcat[1] > The blanks are so cheap, much better than cd's per meg..
<stefg> !beryl | sand_storm
<ubotu> sand_storm: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<simmerz> why does an upgrade from breezy to edgy want to remove sysvinit?
<jedi__> Stormx2: nah had it a while - feisty. Got beryl running - this was after an update i think
<Hamm_sand> I have a problem....
<bullgard4> Application programs like Evolution and Pan show me the date of a file in the format 'day-of-the-week' if the timestamp is < 1 week old. Where can I change it to the usual format 'DD-MM-YY'? Is this a Gnome feature?
<foug> does anyone have a Logitech MX 610?
<freelan> what download manager i can use for ubuntu
<stefg> simmerz: that's an unsupported option which will prolly brak the system
<freelan> !download
<Hamm_sand> i just put a freespire live cd in to change some of my partitions and now when i reboot grub fails  Error 17
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Hamm_sand> anyone plz help me
<warbisshop> Hi i got a small problem. I installed ubuntu feisty with an ati X700 mobility card. i got it too work but when i try to play a movie. i get a black screen on my movie player
<stefg> !upgrade | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<compengi> what does dpkg -c file.deb
<zcat[1] > dTA works quite nicely...
<jedi__> hello, when i start ubuntu, it logs in ok but when it's loading nautilus, it suddenly brings me back to the login screen - any ideas where i could look?
<Hamm_sand> does anyone know how i can repair grub  ?    Error 17
<simmerz> ah ok. I'm upgrading too far
<compengi> what does this function "dpkg -c file.deb | grep directory" do?
<stefg> !grub | Hamm_sand
<ubotu> Hamm_sand: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m0ns00n> Hello
<m0ns00n> Can somebody point me in the direction of a howto to make alsa available to more apps than 1 at the same time?
<biouser_> ubotu, you rock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you rock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > rofl
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stefg> !dmix | m0ns00n
<ubotu> m0ns00n: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<m0ns00n> I just can't seem to run alsa with more than one output
<m0ns00n> stefg: Have it
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: is there a way i can direct the synaptic package manager to search only on the cd and not online repositories
<biouser_> ubotu, ACPI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0ns00n> stefg: I'm running amarok, and then dosbox can't open alsa for output
<simmerz> ok, I have to go breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty in the correct order, right?
<zcat[1] > ubotu, zcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Have you disabled the other repos from synaptic?
<warbisshop>  Hi i got a small problem. I installed ubuntu feisty with an ati X700 mobility card. i got it too work but when i try to play a movie. i get a black screen on my movie player
<debian> cya
<zcat[1] > dammit, I need a factoid already!
<warbisshop> anyone got a clue what might be wrong ?
<biouser_> later, debian
<mrcreativity> the repos are only for third part software, and not official ones, right?
<stefg> simmerz: yes... you'll find it less troublesome to backup, make fresh install of feisty and restor your settingse
<simmerz> stefg: not got that option unfortunately.
<simmerz> its on a uml host
<biouser_> ubotu, feisty crashes a lot on my toshiba laptop
<freelan> please suggest me an downloader for X
<crdlb> mrcreativity: no all ubuntu software is available in the ubuntu repos
<`davo> how do I set a folder as a FTP location?
<stefg> simmerz: upgrading over 4 versions will lead to ~ 500-600MB of bloat minimum
<crdlb> but you can add other repos too
<mrcreativity> no i mean, h and ow do i select a cd as a repo only, and disable online repos
<zcat[1] > freelan: firefox works for me. You might like the dta plugin as a download manager, it does all the multistream suspend/resume crap..
<simmerz> stefg: from a base install?
<biouser_> is ubotu a robot?
<crdlb> !ubotu | biouser_
<ubotu> biouser_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ruben> Does anybody have some tips to get beryl working on an ATI X700?
<Sergo> without google in linux i can't nothing do
<mrcreativity> crdlb: i want to install kubuntu-desktop from the the kubuntu cd
<Sergo> =] 
<ruben> I got beryl to work now, but whenever i play a movie and beryl is on it fails :/
<stefg> simmerz: depends on what you consider  base install.. i had a system which i put from dapper to edgy to feisty... Later i reinstalled, and had a 400 MB smaller system
<Sergo> lol
<Sergo> i forget about wgt
<Sergo> wget
<Sergo> :))
<Sergo> the best downloader
<biouser_> ubotu, tell me how to make feisty stable on my toshiba laptop please
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: The "repos" are usually official. main, restricted, universe and multiverse. You may have added others.
<simmerz> stefg: base install - ie. nothing but the basic ubuntu install of breezy
<Stormx2> !bot | biouser_
<ubotu> biouser_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zcat[1] > I use wget -c a lot for finishing off aborted downloads :)
<mrcreativity> can i temporarily disable them?
<stefg> simmerz: so base-install == server-install ?
<stefg> simmerz: or base-install == desktop-install ?
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Do it under synaptic methinks
<simmerz> stefg: server-install
<simmerz> well its not because breezy didn't have those options
<m0ns00n> stefg: It looks like I need to use an alsa config file
<stefg> simmerz: that will lessen the problem considerably
<mrcreativity> im looking
<m0ns00n> stefg: To support software mixing?
<m0ns00n> stefg: it isn't default in ubuntu?
<warbisshop> guess no-one knows :(
<rambo3> saerver install =  ubuntu-base + ubuntu-standard
<biouser_> knows what?
<m0ns00n> stefg: multiplexing
<kayef> VLC & Mplayer does not output sound to my usb soundcard, it only outputs to the built-in one in my laptop
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: It should just be sufficient to insert the cd, add it as a repo (as I explained before) and install kubuntu-desktop
<kayef> how do i set it to play to the usb card?
<biouser_> kayef, did you install the usb from the ALSA tarball sources?
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: doesnt seem to work
<warbisshop> i instaled beryl on feisty but whenever i run a movie i get a black screen in the player, i use an ati X700
<compengi> !gusty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrcreativity> it still downloads
<biouser_> kayef, if you are lucky you can select the usb as default in the dropdown
<mrcreativity> i know it should, but i may be doing something wrong
<rambo3>  cat /dev/urandom >/dev/sda ?
<simmerz> stefg: getting segfaults during dist-upgrade though
<compengi> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Which version of the kubuntu cd do you have, and what is your current ubuntu version?
<kayef> biouser_: i did not install any drivers....all plug and play but i did set the default audio device in my sound options to usb audio
<mrcreativity> 7.04 both
<stefg> simmerz: yeah... as i said... you'll find it less troublesome to reinstall. The upgrade procedures tend to be not that well tested
<kayef> biouser_: only Media player plays through the usb audio device
<ypSami> What should I do if my wireless connection is being detected as a wired connection?
<biouser_> kayef, it works for everything except VLC and another
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Settings > Repositories. under the ubuntu tab, uncheck all the boxes. Then under third party, uncheck everything there. Then try
<Wamphyri_> weird
<voltagex> is there a howto on remastering Ubuntu CDs? or can I get help with Reconstructor here?
<Wamphyri_> ok thats funky on the eyes lol
<_Neil> hey guys, im trying to do this:
<stefg> simmerz: and if you just interrupted an attempt to go from breezy to edgy your system is probably broken already
<_Neil> https://translations.launchpad.net/~neil-explodingpanda/+editpgpkeys
<_Neil> but it says i cant send my gpg key as no key server is set, how do i do one?
<Stormx2> voltagex: remastering? o.O
<kayef> biouser_: except for VLC and Mplayer so far....
<voltagex> Stormx2: I want to make a custom LiveCD with MythTV Frontend on it
<Stormx2> kayef: VLC and mplayer don't use alsa afaik
<m0ns00n> stefg: Looks like dmix isn't enabled by default in ubuntu?
<_Neil> I've done step one and made myself a key, how do i specifiy a keyserver to upload it to>?
<simmerz> stefg: I didn't. I was going from breezy to dapper and it decided to fail on a whole load of packages
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: let me try
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: it is enabled by default.
<kayef> Stormx2: so how?
<simmerz> maybe I need to first dist-upgrade to latest breezy? or not necessary?
<kayef> Stormx2: if i leave it to default device....it will play thru the laptop soundcard
<stefg> simmerz: hmmm... i see. is it really worth the effort to investigate that?
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: But it doesn't seem to work
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: nothing in search
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: I can't have more than one sound playing at the same time
<kayef> Stormx2: if i set it to alsa....no sound at all
<Wamphyri_> zcat[1] : still there?
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: So it doesn't work
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: If I have amarok playing or something else, that's the only thing that's gonna play
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: Flash player sound, games, whatever doesn't work then
<simmerz> looks like a power cycle (couldn't shut down as everything was segfaulting) has got a lot of it going again.
<stefg> simmerz: of course you always need to dist-upgrade to the latest patchlevel in each version
<mojojojo_> Can I mount daa files? (it's a format of DVD images)
<simmerz> right. I'm at dapper. now edgy
<biouser_> kayef, you may want to adapt some of the instructions here... it could take some work..... be careful...
<biouser_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EchoMia
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: Some apps aren't dmix enabled, so may be blocking the soundcard
<voltagex> so, no one's ever created a custom Ubuntu CD?
<biouser_> kayef, not sure how much that will help
<kameron> just upgraded to feisty.. X now won't start. it's complaining about Nvidia for some reason. i'm guessing this is a common problem?
<kayef> biouser_: alright.....thanks
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: run this: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: How can they do that if they don't run as root?
<biouser_> kayef, everytime I;ve set-up USB-audio for someone, its taken hours
<stefg> kameron: you used the nvidia-installer ?
<kameron> stefg: no, what do you mean?
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: Do you see any lines with /dev/dsp in em?
<biouser_> kayef, except for once it was plug and play with drop-down selection...
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: amarokapp 13697 m0ns00n   24w   CHR   14,3      13657 /dev/dsp
<Moi123> hi
<Wamphyri_> holy crap
<Wamphyri_> this cube effect is making me sea sick
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: Therefore, amarok is blocking the soundcard.
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: Hmm, k
<Moi123> does someone have a tutorial; of install ngircd+anope ?
<biouser_> how do I get beryl with the cube plug?
<voraistos> hey when one has a windows license, he has the right to use windows codecs on linux, right ? I mean dell would give me 10 pounds refund for windows, so fuck, im thinking about keepin it.
<stefg> kameron: the generic install that nvidia provides... but never mind, do : sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: Under system > preferences > sound, set everything to alsa
<sipior> voraistos: actually, i think the codecs are free for use anyway
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: Yes I have
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: But amarok was using oss, but I thought this was a wrapper
<Stormx2> Who was the person who having problems with vlc and mplayer?
<voraistos> no one knows ?
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: when running the sound in amarok through alsa it's thrashed (lots of clipping noise)
<Stormx2> m0ns00n: Hmm.. it can be. The whole soundsystem thing is complex
<warbisshop> i got a problem with all players when i activate beryl on my ati X700
<sipior> voraistos: or to be more accurate, the
<stefg> !beryl | warbisshop
<ubotu> warbisshop: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: Now it sound sgood =)
<m0ns00n> Stormx2: Had to restart amarok
<sipior> voraistos: or to be more accurate, the codecs are independent of the windows licence
<voraistos> sipior: but but to use the codecs, like wma and such, i might need this license
<sipior> voraistos: no
<kameron> stefg: okay i did that. it complaied about an md5 sum. so i typed the suggested command..
<kameron> stefg: still nothing
<stefg> kameron: sudo /etc/init.d7?dm restart
<stefg> kameron: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<lipstick_> anyone know something about Second Life?
<lipstick_> are they meaning there is a alpha client(as in arch) or alpha as in beta(first) ?
<voraistos> sipior: i need a license for wma thats for sure, its the same with dvdcss, thats not a problem of software license, its a problem of intellectual fucking property
<warbisshop> has anyone got any experience with X700 ati cards ?
<Hamm_sand> I just wanted to say thank you to whoever gave me the    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto  link
<Hamm_sand> that helped and i fixed it  (hooray for zoidberg)
<sipior> voraistos: then looking for legal advice on the ubuntu irc channel is not the smartest approach
<lipstick_> anyone...
<voraistos> sipior: i dont care, i used to have no licence at all
<Hamm_sand> however when i click on my linux partition  it says:   Error 17:  Cannot mount selected partition
<Hamm_sand> any ideas??
<voraistos> sipior: its just i thought instead of burning the sticker to hell, i might need it in case the cops come or something.
<sipior> voraistos: i think you can safely ignore that possibility
<kameron> stefg: nothing
<voraistos> sipior: i dont even have illegal music movies and stuff on my PC :P
<stefg> kameron: what does the error say?
<Stormx2> voraistos: whaaaa?!
<ypSami> this might be a dumb question, but I'm out of CDs, is there any way to run the iso after restart?
<Stormx2> ypSami: boot from cd without the cd?
<ypSami> yep
<Stormx2> Hmm.
<Stormx2> It might be possible to do some kinda boot disklette / hdd combo
<Stormx2> But I don't know
<Stormx2> sorry
<Sendervictorius>   Hamm_sand: This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<phy2> Go borrow a cup of CDs fromt he neighbor
<kameron> stefg: the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-8776, but this x module has the version 1.0-9631
<Sendervictorius> Hamm_sand:  I had the error with a partiotion built by windows
<Stormx2> voraistos: IP sucks. Its legal in europe cause we're not software nazis.
<Stormx2> Well, patent nazis.
<kameron> stefg: failed to initialize nvidia kernel module.
<kameron> stefg: it says some other shat.
<stefg> kameron: what nvidia card do you have?
<voraistos> Stormx2: well, i usually buy my music on Cds, and its usually old stuff so its not expensive, dvds i rent them and usually its crap so the only movies i own are from wong kar wai or whatever hes called, and the only pirated software i had was for windows, and i dont have windows, and am a proud linux user for many years
<crdlb> kameron: did you upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<voltagex> is there a printable version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06 ?
<Stormx2> voraistos: I'm a big fan of the try-before-you-buy approach on cds. I buy a lot of CDs but 99% of them I download first.
<stefg> crdlb: he said so earlier
<Wamphyri> how do you get firefox to act like ie again??
<crdlb> ok
<crdlb> kameron: run this: uname -r
<kameron> crdlb: yes, from edgy to feisty
<crdlb> on the broken box
<Stormx2> Wamphyri: in what way?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i just installed wine, and i added a configuration for my application , but how do i "run" now my application?
<kameron> stefg: nvidia 6600gt
<Wamphyri> Stormx2: http://www.silkroadonline.net
<Wamphyri> that way
<Stormx2> Shin_Gouki: cd to the directory of the .exe. Then "wine filename.exe" without the quotes.
<Wamphyri> and no it wasn't an advertisment :)
<kameron> crdlb: 2.6.17-11-generic
<crdlb> kameron: you're using an edgy kernel
<voraistos> Stormx2: i usually buy a CD because i know its good in advance: Pink floyd, jimi hendrix, dire straits, and all their friends. Just buy music that was approved by older generations. They had good taste, nowadays its commercial crap, with a windows logo on it.
<crdlb> kameron: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<stefg> kameron: ok,... then an update to nvidia-glx-new should help... BTW you did not reboot, or mistaknely reboot the old kernel
<Stormx2> Wamphyri: you mean sending a false user-agent?
<kameron> crdlb: ah i see. i should just reboot then..
<crdlb> then make sure you boot the 2.6.20 kernel
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: i know it should be really simple, but its not working
<Stormx2> voraistos: You obviously haven't heard of indie :)
<Hamm_sand> GRAWR
<Hamm_sand> now i'm formatting and reinstalling /cry
<Wamphyri> Stormx2: yeah i guess, if that will bypass the Windows Operation System crap
<stefg> kameron: reboot and make sure that kernel 2.6.20-generic gets booted
<tag2> morning
<kameron> stefg: i was on my desktop, just finished the install, restarted X to see the new affect. but i never thought about the kernel.
<kameron> yeah i guess ill reboot.
<kameron> my uptime is killer though.
<stefg> kameron: now you see :-)
<voraistos> Stormx2: i heard of gwen stefani, i almost killed myself that day.
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: What error are you receiving?
<tag2> i'm googling about an error i'm getting running automake and friends with ubuntu 7.04
<Stormx2> voraistos: She's awful.
<kameron> voraistos, Stormx2 shes so hot though, what the problem is
<Sendervictorius> Hamm_sand: yep, that's what I had to do
<tag2> it says possibly undefined macro: AM_PROG_LIBTOOL
<kameron> stefg: thanks for the help.
<mrcreativity> nothing...it just doesnt read the cd while searching, it adds the cd to the third party list, but i cant seem to add it to the main repository list
<doppelgaenger> Does anyone know when a future release of ubuntu will cover build in hard disk encryption, e.g. via LUKS ?
<VirhYl3> any qemu gurus in here?
<tag2> any idea? because goggle says that it's a autoconf version problem...
<warbisshop> looking for someone with some experience in X700 ati cards
<Stormx2> voraistos: For example, the latest cds I bought were: Major Organ and the Adding Machine - st, Explosions In the Sky - How strance, innocence, and Of Montreal - satanic panic in the attic. All of which i'd never had bought if I hadn't downloaded em first.
<kameron> Stormx2: #ubuntu-offtopic
<voraistos> kameron: jimi hendrix is not hot. I mean to me hes not :P, but hes damn good, and thats why i still buy his new albums. (yeah, bob marley releases new albums too ???!!!)
<Stormx2> Sorry, kameron
<VirhYl3> how do i share a windows drive in qemu?
<warbisshop> guess not :(
<VirhYl3> it says I don't have network privileges.. :(
<Stormx2> !ati | warbisshop
<ubotu> warbisshop: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark_s> in /etc/hostname is the hostname of the computer. Does it also hav a domain name and in which file can I find this?
<voraistos> Sormx2: as kameron said, the bitch is hot. what i dont understand is why does she sell/make music if shes no good at it. She could be a good prostitute, or a porn actress.
<stefg> voraistos: please take that #ubuntu-offtopic
<ypSami> What should I do if my wireless connection is being detected as a wired connection?
<voraistos> yeah, i was thinkin of thta stefg :P
<warbisshop> storm i installed them and they work i just got something weird when i run beryl all my movie players cant render my movies well
<webwolf_27> can somebody please tell me what package contains /sbin/lrm-video
<warbisshop> they give a black screen or if i scroll in them he doesnt show any picture
<darthbator> for the life of me I cannot seem to remember how to turn off anti aliased fonts in gnome-terminal anyone here happen to remember how?
<crdlb> !find lrm-video | webwolf_27
<ubotu> webwolf_27: File lrm-video found in linux-restricted-modules-common
<Mars^> n #xubuntu
<rambo3> why is my mouse moving by it self ?
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: it doesnt read the cd as reposiroty for ubuntu software
<naranha> i'm trying to use ubuntu on my system, but everytime it starts (either during the livecdsetup or after a textbased install) the system freezes completly after the displaymanager has been started (can't move mouse or hit ctrl+alt+x). what works is starting in rescue mode and execute startx as root
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: Have you added it?
<squee_> narnha, you use ati?
<naranha> no nvidia
<webwolf_27> crdlb, thanks
<naranha> geforce 6800 gt
<stefg> rambo3: empty battery, or unclever configured remote access server :-)
<mrcreativity> yes i did
<Stormx2> naranha: Look at the X log?
<voltagex> !find reconstructor | voltagex
<voltagex> :(
<rambo3> stefg, no and no
<Stormx2> voltagex: /msg ubotu
<voltagex> oh
<voltagex> oops
<voltagex> not thinking tonight
<rambo3> i ll just unplugg rest of usb devices and see
<itguru> morning people :) (Or evening, depending on your time zone :) )
<naranha> Stormx2: wait ill have a look
<warbisshop> morning guru
<naranha> what should i look for?
<Alien_Invader> hi. guys, which torrent clients are u using? besides Azureus, coz im not a java fan.
<Stormx2> itguru: Morning, here. I sooo shouldn't be at school :)
<naranha> it seems alright
<warbisshop> itguru you got any experience in ati cards combined with beryl ?
<VirhYl3> I'm using utorrent in wine.
<itguru> Stormx2: school?!
<VirhYl3> 1.6 IIRC
<Stormx2> itguru: No all linux nerds never leave their rooms :D
<Stormx2> not*
<itguru> warbisshop: Unfortunatly no
<VirhYl3> i leave my room when I have a show.  :P
<itguru> Stormx2: For real! When I was learning linux, I would leave the house, I ended up automating everything
<whaq> VirhYl3: do you have problem when downloading files w/ foreign character sets in the filename?
<engla> can we do spontaneous topical channels? can we do #ubuntu-dell-chat
<engla> I'd like to do that
<leperkhanzdotcom> whaq: In utorrent?
<leperkhanzdotcom> haven't run into that, no.
<stefg> engla: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<whaq> leperkhanzdotcom: yes, utorrent on wine
<Alien_Invader> whaq: any other clients?
<leperkhanzdotcom> but i'm US, so maybe didn't try...  Works well for me!
<whaq> Alien_Invader: works fine w/ rtorrent.
<naranha> what else could i try to do?
<Alien_Invader> whaq: Does it have upnp support?
<jaro> Hi all
<leperkhanzdotcom> i highly recommend utorrent+wine.
<mrcreativity> Stormx2: i give up. ill download it, its gonna take 2 hrs at least, but ill suck it up. thanks anyway
<Alien_Invader> leperkhanzdotcom: utorrent is my fav. under windows.
<whaq> Alien_Invader: no, I don't believe it does.
<Sergo> hello, anyone know , wget support regetting if internet is not responding
<Sergo> ?
<leperkhanzdotcom> still my fave under ubuntu XD
<Alien_Invader> whaq: oops. thats all i need. lol
<jrib> Sergo: wget -c URL  should continue the download
<whaq> Sergo: yes, there's a parameter for that. man wget.
<Sergo> thanks
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> I have a critical crash when I want install dictionnary with the macro in OOo 2.2 include in Ubuntu Feisty
<Alien_Invader> the java stuff just eats too much memory.
<naranha> is there anything i can do to resolve my problem: i'm trying to use ubuntu on my system, but everytime it starts (either during the livecdsetup or after a textbased install) the system freezes completly after the displaymanager has been started (can't move mouse or hit ctrl+alt+x). what works is starting in rescue mode and execute startx as root. The Xorg logfile doesnt display an error message.
<leo> Cyaoo a tutti!!
<Stormx2> mrcreativity: You can do other stuff while it downloads ya know..
<mrcreativity> yeah...i guess
<luddite> hi all
<animimotus> the problem has been explain to #open-office.org we have verify the jre is the good then they send me here : it's a ubuntu problem ? :)
<Sergo> jrib, if i close the terminal, will wget continute to download url ?-)
<animimotus> a critical crash
<jrib> compengi: it lists all the files in file.deb that end up in "directory"
<jrib> Sergo: no, but do you know about screen?
<animimotus> * a critical crash looping ^^
<Sergo> nope
<Sergo> jrib no
<jrib> !screen > Sergo (see the private message from ubotu)
<mojojojo_> Hi, I'm getting errors while using Hibernate Tools.. Has anyone of you come across any troubles with using Hibernate Tools for prebuild package of eclipse??
<luddite> in firefox every page i visit show "The connection was reset" and i hit try again and the page appears. 7.04 and FF 2.0.0.3. Any ideas?
<Sergo> jrib this was a joke?
<jrib> Sergo: basically you can run "screen" then use your wget command in there.  Then you can close the terminal and it will continue to run in the background.  And if you want you can open aq new terminal and type "screen -r" and you will get your screen back.  No it wasn't a joke, ubotu should have sent you some info in a private message
<zeroday> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chrisjw> !userdd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about userdd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrisjw> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !msgthebot | chrisjw
<ubotu> chrisjw: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<crdlb> !users > chrisjw
<_Neil> hi guys, i want to be a ubuntero but I can submit my key to a server, maybe because of a proxy.. any ideas?
<teethdood> anyone using X-chat? In X-chat I can select the Input Methods to select a different language. How do I do the same in OO.o?
<jhaig> Sergo: Sessions run in screen carry on even when you log out, provided you remember to detach the console.  Very useful for things that are going to take a long time but you don't want to leave yourself logged in.
<_Neil> any ideas?
<stefg> chrisjw: the correct comand is 'man useradd', and it's issued in a term, not in an IRC client :-)
<jrib> chrisjw: "adduser" is better btw
<zeroday> can you vnc into another comp and do stuff if its runing beryl
<hanbush> hi, does anybody know how to enable write permissions on an os x formatted external under feisty?
<animimotus> no one can help for the OOo crash ?
<squee_> zeroday: no
<jrib> !ntfs > hanbush (see the private message from ubotu)
<Subhuman> zeroday, no
<_Neil> Anyone know how to make gpg work through a proxy? Trying to get my key onto keyserver.ubuntu.com
<nO_okY> wow.
<jrib> hanbush: there should be instructions on that page
<zeroday> squee_: what can
<nO_okY> lot of people up here xD
<zeroday> Subhuman: what can?
<squee_> zeroday: just dont run beryl and vnc will work fine
<zeroday> squee_: cant
<Subhuman> zeroday,  vnc doesnt work well with beryl.
<Subhuman> or at all really.
<ExIG> Kopete wont connect, any ideas?
<squee_> zeroday: what do you meann
<zeroday> Subhuman: squee_: can anything work with beryl via remote connection
<squee_> zeroday: ssh
<nO_okY> zeroday.
<ExIG> _Neil: Nice to see another dur.ac.uk mask in here
<squee_> !ssh | zeroday
<nO_okY> who wants to run beryl an a remote connection?
<ubotu> zeroday: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Subhuman> zeroday, yeah - ssh with X forwarding - and probably nxclient?
<Subhuman> XDMCP doesnt seem to work but ican never get it going with ubuntu anwyay
<nO_okY> i prefer Xming xD
<zeroday> Subhuman: squee_: thanks all
<_Neil> ExIG: so there is!
<bullgard4> Application programs like Evolution and Pan show me the date of a file in the format 'day-of-the-week' if the timestamp is < 1 week old. Where can I change it to the usual format 'DD-MM-YY'? Is this a Gnome feature?
<Subhuman> nO_okY, xming IS ssh with x forwarding :/
<ExIG> _Neil: Where you at?
<Subhuman> its just an x server for windows.
<chrisjw> is there no way to add a user as read only to the entire system?
<_Neil> Hild Bede, you are Aidans?
<phos-phoros> Does linux support decrypting HD-DVD?
<mrcreativity> what can i use to monitor network usage?
<nO_okY> yes. i know!
<ExIG> _Neil: I am yes
<Subhuman> phos-phoros, not legally but yes.
<JDahl> I have an Apache2 problem that's possibly Ubuntu related...  Have anyone succesfully used "ProxyPassReverse" with Apache2?
<jrib> chrisjw: if you add a new user he won't be able to write to too many places, just HOME and /tmp maybe?
<chrisjw> oh
<_Neil> ExIG : Nice one.. quarantine with linux is a breeze, one more reason to switch eh :P
<phos-phoros> w00t!
<zeroday> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<chrisjw> what if i wanted to create a user with the same privledges as root
<hanbush> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<luddite> in firefox every page i visit show "The connection was reset" and i hit try again and the page appears. 7.04 and FF 2.0.0.3. Any ideas?
<jrib> chrisjw: just add the user to the "admin" group.  Then he can sudo
<ExIG> _Neil: yeah, although kopete wont connect for me :S
<LGKeiz> I got it working :)
<stefg> !permissions | chrisjw
<ubotu> chrisjw: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<erstazi> JDahl, come to the #apache channel, I am there also
<chrisjw> ok, does adduser add him to super users?
<jrib> chrisjw: no
<_Neil> Proxy support still seems a bit flaky, I have a few things I can only use at home.. xchat for one
<chrisjw> if i add him to the admin group and he can use sudo
<chrisjw> wouldn't he need to be part of the super user group
<ExIG> _Neil: yeah, damn annoying though, strange thing was that it worked when i used to use SuSE
<jrib> chrisjw: yes, after you add him to the "admin" group, he can sudo.  "admin" is the super user group basically
<chrisjw> oh
<chrisjw> ok
<casual_moron> hiya, does anyone know if theres a workaround to get ubuntu (or linux in general) to work with an 8800 graphics card yet?
<_Neil> casual_moron: Do the nvidia restricted drivers not work?
<axbard> hi all I have a quick questien... sence im pretty new to linux system I want to how I mount a Mdf / .Img file ....
<casual_moron> not as far as i can see
<stefg> axbard: that's not possible without tricks. there's a programm called cdemu, which tries to resemble daemon tools.
<void^> axbard: you can mount iso9660 images directly. use mdf2iso to convert mdf images to iso.
<ExIG> _Neil: dont suppose you know anything about low latency kernels in linux
<casual_moron> on ubuntu i dont get any options for that kind of thing, i also tryed out elive (which has the exsact same problem of just no output atall on the screen) and that had various options to pick different drivers, none of them made any difference
<_Neil> ExIG: hmm no, sorry
<axbard> Thx for the help :D
<stefg> !restricted | casual_moron
<ubotu> casual_moron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<moDumass> hey all, i was just gifted a Bluetooth Class 1 Laser 100m USB dongle, what can i do with one of these?
<stefg> casual_moron: the nvidia driver isn't opensource, so it needs a seperate step to enable it
<LGKeiz> Okay, I got a question, how would I up the amount of space my  ubuntu partition has after it's installed? because I need more space.
<_Neil> Does anyone know how long the ubuntu.com keyserver takes to update? My gpg key is now sent there, but launchpad doesnt see it..
<zeroday> who has ati or nvidia issues
<stefg> LGKeiz: either use gparted to resize the partition or (better) take the stuff which requires so much space to a separate partition, add that in fstab and symlink it over
<tabbot> LGKeiz: format a partition with a linux filesystem and mount it somewhere readwrite (eg: /home/tabbot/Music) OR read up on LVM
<ExIG> _Neil: where would I find the restricted drivers for nvid... only been on ubuntu 2 days :)
<trippppy> why is my tv card found in dmesg and in the device manager. but zappingTV cant find /dev/video0?
<Ne0_Dr4gon> hi ?
<Stormx2> hi !
<Stormx2> trippppy: Maybe it can find it, just can't get the right permissions on it
<Ne0_Dr4gon> hi im trying to install ubuntu but when i click install it loads it in the bar but doesnt show it then it just goes whats happening and how do i install it
<stefg> !install Ne0_Dr4gon
<stefg> !install | Ne0_Dr4gon
<ubotu> Ne0_Dr4gon: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Ne0_Dr4gon> cheers
<stapel> How do I set up an automatic samba mount in fstab?
<_Neil> ExIG: they are in the extra repository
<_Neil> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Neil> oops
<_Neil> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<voltagex> I
<_Neil> there ExIG ^
<voltagex> I'm trying to make a slim livecd
<voltagex> using a 7.04 desktop as a base
<voltagex> what should I remove?
<voltagex> ls
<voltagex> oops
<_Neil> voltagex: wouldnt remove ls ;) hehe
<engla> voltagex: open office
<voltagex> lol
<voltagex> engla: done
<cuong> hi
<voltagex> ok, all I really need is enough to run MythFrontend
<hansderagon> Greetings.  I am new to ubuntu, and trying to get Apache 2 with SSL working.
<nothlit> voltagex: take out ubuntu-desktop, put 'gnome' in and the apps you want
<stapel> How do I set up an automatic samba mount in fstab?
<engla> voltagex: go into your package manager and check for large packages. yes, you can sort by size. but also on ubuntuforums.org there are "recipies" for reconstructor to make slim livecds already
<hansderagon> There are no default certificates created.  How can I generated them for Apache 2?
<voltagex> "recipies" for reconstructor to make slim livecds already << where!!?
<engla> voltagex: so in many ways it has already been done and you can just grab the product. and add your own apps :)
<cuong> vietnam
<stefg> !customlivecd | voltagex
<ubotu> voltagex: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<voltagex> stefg: I like reconstructor :D
<moDumass> hey all, so i installed bluetooth prefrences tools for gnome, now what can i do with it?
<Flonares> ok!
<Flonares> I've cleaned and defragged the disk
<Flonares> so I'm gonna try to install ubuntu
<hanbush> does anybody know why i cant unmount disks through terminal? it says unmount command not found
<engla> voltagex: search on the forums I think http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<Flonares> but i have a problem. may i do a graph?
<LGKeiz> I used gparted and the partition is locked
<bimberi> hanbush: umount (no n)
<LGKeiz> any idea how to unlock it, so I can add more space >_>;
<hanbush> ahhhhh
<hanbush> ty
<bimberi> hanbush: np :)
<Flonares> my disk in Disk Partitioning : |      windows       |  sd2  | sd3  |
<voltagex> engla: oh, I thought you meant ubuntuforums
<_Neil> Can I decrypt emails using thunderbird?
<Flonares> i wish to rob space from the windows partition. that won't create problems?
<Flonares> _Neil, do you have the key?
<LGKeiz> So what do I do to add more space to the partition I want?
<engla> voltagex: sorry I did and I misremembered. but it must have been reconstructor forums
<_Neil> Flonares: Yeah, its my own.. sent from launchpad to verify me as a ubuntero
<luddite> firefox cant open webpages on first attempt, only the second works. anyone know a fix?
<Flonares>  my disk in Disk Partitioning : |      windows       |  sd2  | sd3  | >> i wish to rob space from the windows partition. that won't create problems?
<sercik> hi
<sercik> could someone tell me how understand apt in which repo download a package?
<jrib> sercik: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<bimberi> sercik: apt-cache policy <package>
<hanbush> when i try to fsck my hfs drive using fsck.hfsplus, but it says command not found
<bimberi> argh, thrashed yet again :)
<_Neil> Anyone know if thunderbird can decrypt emails?
<stefg> LGKeiz: gparted is a partition magic clone, so you can resize partitions. But the more linuxish way would be to add another partition and put stuff there. By mounting it in the filesystem you don't notice it's a separate partition for normal access
<sercik> yesterday i have installed kubuntu to my friends: another man love linux now
<strabes> sercik: nice one
<pwuertz> when using desktop effects (beryl), playing videos with totem does not work anymore... is there a fix in progress?
<LGKeiz> stefg: but..  I don't have another partition to make.
<sercik> i have a very strane problem
<sercik> i hae created /mnt/usbhd
<stapel> How do I set up an automatic samba mount in fstab?
<sercik> then i do mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usbhd
<bimberi> !search enigmail
<ubotu> Found:
<bimberi> hm
<stefg> LGKeiz: so where does the space come from that you want to add to ubuntu?
<jrib> !samba > stapel (see the private message from ubotu)
<sarah>  /server irc.gamesurge.net
<sercik> it mount but the directory become inaccesible
<hanbush> can somebody help me? it says fsck.hfsplus is command not found, even though i already added fsckhfs support
<strabes> hanbush: you probably mounted it with the wrong permissions
<jrib> !find enigmail | bimberi
<sercik> the permis are r-x------
<ubotu> bimberi: Found: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail, enigmail-locale-ca, enigmail-locale-cs, enigmail-locale-de, enigmail-locale-el (and 16 others)
<hanbush> strabes: how would i go about it with the right ones
<jrib> sercik: what filesystem?
<sercik> ntfs
<bimberi> jrib: yep, did it in /query.  thanks :)
<jrib> !ntfs > sercik (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> sercik: see the table in there about permissions in fstab
<eolo999> someone can give a look to:
<eolo999>  type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<bimberi> !info mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail | _Neil
<ubotu> _neil: mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail: Enigmail - GPG support for Mozilla Thunderbird. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.94.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1396 kB
<eolo999> Question #5904
<sercik> i supposed things like that and i vahe installed all ntfs thinks related in ubuntu
<_Johny> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<_Neil> bimberi: thanks :D
<jrib> sercik: what?
<_Neil> bimberi: just add that package?
<hanbush> does anybody know how to get fsck.hfsplus working?
<eolo999> in launchpad, it's a xorg related question: Question #5904
<bimberi> _Neil: yep.
<_Neil> ty
<hansderagon> Found the problem with Apache2:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/77675/
<bimberi> _Neil: yw :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sam_kaay!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<hanbush> does anybody know how to get fsck.hfsplus working?
<sercik> jrib i have installed ntfs-3g
<SasquatchNL> hi, how can I set both dhcp and static addresses using only the interfases file?
<SasquatchNL> for one interface
<jrib> sercik: you need to use the proper umask option in your fstab, it's in the wiki
<rambo3> hanbush, there is howto on ubuntu forums
<sercik> ok where can i read the wiki??
<sam_kaay> Hi what do I install to get the G++ default libraries?
<rambo3> sam_kaay, stdc++
<jrib> !ntfs > sercik (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> SasquatchNL: as i understand you you want mutually exclusive things ... either you get an IP by dhcp, or you define one
<sam_kaay> rambo3: Package not found
<SasquatchNL> yes
<rambo3> !info libstdc++6| sam_kaay
<ubotu> sam_kaay: libstdc++6: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is important. Version 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 303 kB, installed size 940 kB
<bimberi> !search libstdc++
<ubotu> Found:
<hanbush> rambo3: i tried that, i get to the part where it says do the fsck.hfsplus command, and it says command not found
<SasquatchNL> stefg, I want to enable dhcp, but if it can't find a dhcp server, it switches to manual
<bimberi> !find libstdc++
<ubotu> Found: libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev, libstdc++6, libstdc++6-4.1-dbg, libstdc++6-4.1-dev (and 12 others)
<axbard> any one here have apexdc++ as a .deb or rpm ?
<tbuss> is there something like VirtualDub for converting video in llinux
<bimberi> sam_kaay: one of those ^^ ?
<nope> tbuss - mencoder
<nope> maybe
<stefg> SasquatchNL: network-manager?
<LOQUILLO_> hello everyone
* bimberi dodges jrib's cluebat
<bimberi> ;)
<SasquatchNL> I prefer only the interface file, since I use wpa wireless
<rambo3> hanbush, then you missed some part of howto
<SasquatchNL> and that works now without problems, I just need an ip
<AnAnt> Hello, are there cad software for linux that can open AutoCad drawings ?
<tbuss> nope: mencoder is used with mplayer correct?
<rambo3> hanbush, test with /sbin/fsck.hfs
<SasquatchNL> stefg: when I set it manual, it works great, but I also want to be able to connecto using dhcp for another wireless network
<bimberi> AnAnt: qcad perhaps
<AnAnt> bimberi: tried it
<nope> tbuss - it`s part of mplayer package I think, but you use it from the cli
<stefg> SasquatchNL: network-manager is meant for that scenario
<lowie82ph> how can i use my a4tech pk-835 webcam in feisty?thanks
<nope> might be some frontends available though
<bimberi> AnAnt: saved as dxf from AutoCAD?
<AnAnt> bimberi: it's .dwg
<nope> lowie82ph - have you tried doing a dmesg after plugging in the webcam?
<A_A> when i plug another HDD into me comp and turn power on i get an error 17 from grub and i cannot continue to load an OS
<SasquatchNL> stefg, I know, but I can't seem to get it running properly, I even treid kwlan but that doesn't work either, they won't allow me to use wpa
<tbuss> nope: is there anything with a gui
<bimberi> AnAnt: not sure then sry :|
<AnAnt> bimberi: actually is there any software that opens AutoCAD .dwg files ?
<nope> tbuss - I think it exist
<stefg> SasquatchNL: so issue sudo dhclient <interface> that will override the manual IP when it finds something
<lowie82ph> nope - i just tried that it is detected
<nope> do a google search for ubuntu +mencoder +gui
<lowie82ph> what shouold i do next?
<SasquatchNL> oh, if that works, then I won't look any further
<nope> lowie82ph - do a google search for the info dmesg tells you
<lowie82ph> ok thanks
<tbuss> nope: okay, thanks. just trying to get an idea of how difficult converting video will be in linux
<nope> lowie82ph - also see if it mentions loading any modules
<nope> it might already be working :)
<bimberi> AnAnt: No idea sorry.
<jrib> sercik: if the wiki isn't clear, just ask :)
<SasquatchNL> stefg, I can't test the dhcp thing now, have to wait untill school starts again, but I will sure test it once I can
<nope> tbuss - have you tried Kino? should be a good videoediting etc package
<sam_kaay> bimberi: Even after installing the pages I can't compile C++ programs, it says iostream.h doesn't exist.
<tbuss> nope: definitely not as easy as DivxConvertor
<nope> tbuss - probably not
<tbuss> nope: kino is what I used to capture video, would like to compress or convert
<nope> check on www.getautomatix.com too, seem to remember an option for video software there
<tbuss> nope: thanks for you help
<nope> np
<tbuss> nope: I've tried avidemux, seems to be the most promising yet
<bimberi> sam_kaay: have you installed build-essential ?
<sam_kaay> bimberi: Yes
<stefg> SasquatchNL: so if you cat use network-manager to automate things for you. you'd define another profile in the network applet.
<bimberi> !find iostream.h
<ubotu> File iostream.h found in gap-dev, gcc-snapshot, ivtools-dev, libcgal-dev, libestools1.2-dev (and 16 others)
<lowie82ph> nope: this is the dmesg message: [ 4893.520000]  usb 1-1: ZC0301[P]  Image Processor and Control Chip detected (vid/pid 0x0AC8/0x303B)
<lowie82ph> [ 4893.616000]  usb 1-1: No supported image sensor detected
<lowie82ph> [ 4893.616000]  usbcore: registered new interface driver zc0301
<lowie82ph> [ 4893.672000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found.(ZC3XX)
<lowie82ph> [ 4894.572000]  usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca
<lowie82ph> [ 4894.572000]  ubuntu/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: gspca driver 01.00.12 registered
<bimberi> erk, probably one of the 16 others
<lowie82ph> what does that mean?thanks
<trippppy> Stormx2: how do change permissions?
<rambo3> isnt .h  depriceted but still used ?
<rambo3> !find iostream
<ubotu> Found: libboost-iostreams-dev, libboost-iostreams1.33.1
<SasquatchNL> stefg, something like "iface home inet static" in the interface file?
<kbrooks> hi
<bimberi> sam_kaay: go to packages.ubuntu.com and do a contents search for that file.  look for an appropriate package
<Stormx2> trippppy: chmod
<Stormx2> !paste | lowie82ph
<ubotu> lowie82ph: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefg> SasquatchNL: i'm not sure if yu can call your interface 'home'... i don't think it'll work
<sercik> now i have a doubt: i want to share with samba the external hd with ntfs filesystem is possible? is dangerous?
<sam_kaay> bimberi: When I search for iostream.h, no results are returned.
<nope> lowie82ph - might be an unsupported webcam though
<stefg> sercik: i had issues with that
<SasquatchNL> stefg, I could pastebin my interface and wpa_supplicant.conf if you like
<sercik> is better than i format it fat32?
<sam_kaay> bimberi: Sorry wrong search
<bimberi> sam_kaay: i was just going to ask :)
<nope> nice, 7.04 supported my 3ware raid adapter, and my emulex fibrechannel card directly out of the box
<nope> sweet
<stefg> SasquatchNL: no use... i'm not that familiar with wifi. Why don't you just use the GUI applet to define a second profile, get a systray icon and switch your profile there?
<SasquatchNL> stefg, if your first suggestion about dhclient works, I will use that
<stefg> SasquatchNL: that's likely to work, if the card is set up properly
<SasquatchNL> stefg, it's something I got used to when I use windows, it timesout my dhcp request, switches to static and I have to manually request a new ip. Will see it next week, thanks for your help
* delire notes that 7.04 really dislikes hotplugging his Netgear USB wireless stick.
<delire> .. kernel oops au go go
<itguru> Is it possible to make an ISO image of a DVD, regardless of read errors?
<jesus938438> como puedo instalarme un kernel mas bajo que los repositorios de feisty
<stefg> !es | jesus938438
<ubotu> jesus938438: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trippppy> Stormx2: whaat am i changing permission of?
<jesus938438> perdon.
<Stormx2> trippppy: the device? I don't know... ask the channel about your problem
<bimberi> itguru: ddrescue is supposed to be fault tolerant.  perhaps worth a try
<mrj> hey! why is my 5.1 not working even when i changed the settings to it?
<redd> How can I find what sockets a process is using by PID? Or even better, how could I use a PID with trickle?
<Horscht> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<redd> (By sockets, I mean socket location.)
<ryeth25> how do u  use ubotu?/
<bimberi> !ubotu | ryeth25
<ubotu> ryeth25: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trippppy> !ubotu version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<trippppy> !ubuto kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Horscht> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<trippppy> !ubuto kernel version
<YNWA> hi, does anyone remote shutdown command?
<hanbush> hi, i think i messed up installing fsck.hfsplus, can somebody help me out?
<tony_> 12-ChanServ-
<kaushal> Hi
<jmoro_> hello
<kaushal> what does rc means in.bashrc
<ryeth25> #ubuntu !irssi
<ryeth25> ?
<ryeth25> #ubuntu/#kubuntu irssi
<axbard> can any one tell me quick how do I install a tar.bz2 ?
<kaushal> jmoro_  any ideas
<strabes> axbard: depends if you have to compile it or not
<stefg> axbard: tar.bz2 are not installed, they are unpacked
<jmoro_> not at the moment sorry
<YNWA> anyone know about the remote shutdown command?
<ryeth25> #ubuntu/#kubuntu !irssi
<jesus938438> how can i install the kernel 2.6.17-50-386???
<strabes> tar.bz2 is like a .zip file in windows
<ryeth25> #ubuntu/#kubuntu: !irssi
<pwuertz> YNWA: shutdown ^^
<strabes> ryeth25: you don't put the channel name infront of it
<bimberi> kaushal: run commands
<ryeth25> Using ubotu is simple, to ask ubotu to recall an answer, simply type in #ubuntu/#kubuntu:
<ryeth25> !<factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sam_kaay> bimberi: After installing the required files iostream.h still doesn't work!
<Pici> ryeth25: What are you trying to do?
<YNWA> pwuertz:  what is the -" "?
<jmoro_> do you have the remote client enable?
<bimberi> sam_kaay: which files?
<ryeth25> well, i'm reading how to use ubotu and it says to use ubotu simply type in #ubuntu/#kubuntu: !<factoid>
<pwuertz> YNWA: there is a short command for this "halt"... which is "shutdown -now"
<ryeth25> that's what i was doing??
<Pici> ryeth25: no.. just !factoid
<jmoro_> it shutdown -r now
<sam_kaay> bimberi: libstdc++6-4.1-dev and build-essential
<kaushal> bimberi : are you sure
<ryeth25> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<YNWA> pwuertz: so where does the computer name (on the network) come into it?
<pwuertz> YNWA: so just say "halt" or "reboot" if you want
<stefg> jesus938438: you will run into problems if you use the edgy kernel with feisty. why would you want that?
<ryeth25> ahh
<trippppy> why is my tv card found in dmesg and in the device manager. but zappingTV cant find /dev/video0? how do i get it working?
<bimberi> kaushal: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31758&highlight=stand
<pwuertz> YNWA: you have to ssh into your computer
<ryeth25> i was confused since it said "simply type #ubuntu/#kubuntu:
<ryeth25> u know what i mean?
<notjames> Hi, after upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, normal Gnome session fails to start at all with endless disk thrashing, failsafe gnome session works OK. What gives?
<YNWA> pwuertz:ssh?
<pwuertz> YNWA: yes
<Pici> ryeth25: It means in either #ubuntu or #ubuntu channels
<YNWA> pwuertz:what's that
<ryeth25> oh okay
<pwuertz> YNWA: erm... one of the most important things in the unix world
<ryeth25> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bimberi> sam_kaay: sorry, i'm stumped at this point :|
<YNWA> pwuertz::'(
<pwuertz> YNWA: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server
<ryeth25> does ubotu still work if u were using irssi?
<bimberi> ryeth25: sure
<sam_kaay> bimberi: Would a system restart do anything?
* notjames decides to try the console: fix ubuntu -> fix not found :-)
<monio> hi i need some help when i try to run synaptic and i enter my root password it tells me that it is wrong but i know it is the right one ( su works with no problem )
<bimberi> sam_kaay: I doubt it
<mrj> hey! why is my 5.1 not working even when i changed the settings to it?
<bimberi> monio: use your own password
<notjames> monio, enter you're normal password
<ryeth25> monio:  do u have on all caps or anything?
<kaushal> Thanks bimberi
<LjL> monio, the fact that "su" works with no problem must mean that there *is* a problem, given that "su" normally shouldn't work in Ubuntu, as the root account is locked
<LjL> !sudo > monio    (monio, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bimberi> kaushal: np :)
<user1> join #ubuntu-sa/
<monio> thx fixed my bad
<bimberi> wow that's a well travelled /
<pwuertz> YNWA: you open a shell on a remote system using ssh... also, you can do alot more with ssh, like transferring files and open/forward tcp ports
<YNWA> pwuertz: thanks for the link... I learn new things everyday...
<pwuertz> YNWA: gnome and kde are able to use ssh for transparent file access on remote systems using an url like "ssh://user@host/path/"
<zancik> Hi every body!
<notjames> Yes, it's very handy for dragging and dropping etc. files on remote servers
<ExIG> _Neil: are you able to connect through any IM client, i tried gaim, kopete and amsn and none worked
<zancik> Who knows about limits on German autobahns?
<LjL> !offtopic > zancik    (zancik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<zancik> <LjL>  ths )
<ExIG> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bimberi> +ank:
<user1> hi all any one having problems with 7.04 sound,
<notjames> it's possible that my problem with gnome sessions is related to esd
<zancik> <user1> I don't have )
<jmoro_> user 1 its possible that the setup detectected the wrong card either that or your pcm could be turned way down
<zancik> Who knows when is Beryl+compiz new realiz?
<user1> it seams that when i boot my laptop on battery the sound works fine and when i boot on AC the sound dos not work
<jmoro_> user 1 hmm thats interesting i have not had that problem
<moosa> hi i am looking for a linux distro to install and boot from my usb flash drive i dont know any
<user1> the card is detectected, and the pcm is turned up
<ExIG> moosa: look at DSL (damn small linux)
<hdxx> moosa: damn small linux
<gordongekko> what do i have to do to have ubuntu detect that i installed an upgraded video card
<LjL> moosa, it's possible with Ubuntu, but as exlg just said, yes. DSL is under a non-free license though, if you care about that.
<user1> a good website for flash os http://http//www.pendrivelinux.com/
<jmoro_> i see well i don't know whats going on and i have to go finish my chores so i can do dorm inspections
<LjL> actually no, scrap that - i had Puppy Linux in mind
<LjL> DSL is probably a good alternative though
<darkk^> Hello, I have some hardly-replayable issue with pptp when connecting to server, from pppd's point of view it's like "server does not send us any GRE", tcpdump at my PC shows GRE packets from server to client (me), if I run strace on pptp, I see that it reads from pppd FD and writes to GRE FD after that, but when it reads packet from GRE FD pptp does NOT send anything to pppd FD, and the worse thing that s
<darkk^> ometimes (once after 10-15 tries) it works (pptp relays GRE packets from network to pppd). Can anyone give me advice?
<ExIG> yeah puppy or DSL will do the trick, i forgot DSL was non free
<stefg> moosa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moosa> ill look on to DSL
<LjL> ExIG: no it's Puppy Linux that's non free, i mixed up the two. I don't know about the licensing status of DSL, but i think it's free
<hdxx> gordongekko: i don't know if i understand you right.. but when you install drivers just reboot PC
<zancik> Who knows when is Beryl+compiz new realiz?
<el1> anybody can help with connecting a nfs share to ubuntu?
<LjL> !beryl > zancik    (zancik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ExIG> Ljl: Ah right, never used Puppy, have heard about it, and I got DSL on a promo DVD :)
<pegger> darkk^: why are you useing pptp
<moosa> having linux with me in a small flash drive sure is satisfying
<delire_> anyobne else noticed it's not possible to mouse-minimise an existing maximised window with compiz running? here the titlebar itself is disabled when clicked on in a maximised state.
<darkk^> pegger, what should I use to connect to pptpd? :)
<gordongekko> i didn't do anything to the driver.  it was nvidia before, and it is still the same
<user1> loo at this site to get flash distro http://http//www.pendrivelinux.com/
* notjames has Puppy Linux on a flash drive
<gordongekko> i just put in an upgraded video card
<pegger> darkk^: that was not my question?
<pegger> !
<gordongekko> it shows up correct in nvidia-settings, but xorg.conf has info from the old video card
<pegger> darkk^: that was not my question!
<zancik> <LjL> but maybe someone knows ?
<LjL> moosa, ExIG: (going offtopic now, but just one last remark), Puppy is probably best suited for CD-Rs, since you can save your entire filesystem state *back* to the CD
<LjL> zancik: it's still offtopic
<delire_> gordongekko: are you on Feisty?
<notjames> Under Ubuntu, what does a normal Gnome session startup do that a failsafe startup doesn't?
<gordongekko> yes
<ExIG> LjL: fair enough, thanks for the heads up
<LjL> zancik: there are different channels for different things. autobahns are a good topic of #ubuntu-offtopic, and beryl's a good topic for #ubuntu-effects
<darkk^> pegger, that was the answer. "I use pptp as I have to connect to pptpd"
<delire_> gordongekko: then try System->Administration->Retricted Manger and disable and re-enable that driver. it will attempt to write out a new config IIRC.
<moosa> by the way i might be working with only 128 migs of ram
<zancik> <LjL> ok im sorry )
<gordongekko> a new xorg.conf?
<m4steR> how can i configure conky?
<m4steR> i have got a configuration file
<m4steR> how can i use it?
<el1> freenas - nas - ubuntu share. Anybody knows?
<pegger> darkk^: not the correct answer might be, I need it to authenicate to my isp, or something like that, I am tryign to figure out if you are using it for a vpn or not
<gordongekko> do i need to restart X when i disable and enable
<Pici> m4steR: `man conky` should give you the information you seek
<delire_> gordongekko: yes
<gordongekko> ok
<el1> /?
<darkk^> pegger, yes, that's used for VPN, right.
<el1> /topics
<m4steR> Pici: i have just done, but i don't understand
<sercik> hey
<Pici> m4steR: Let me take a look at mine, hold on.
<pegger> darkk^: yes but are you using it fore vpn or authenication to a isp?
<sercik> i wante to share an external hd with linux
<sercik> there is ntfs partition
<Pici> m4steR: `conky -c filename` where filename is your config file.
<darkk^> pegger, ghm... don't understand your idea. But anyway, yes, I use it for vpn.
<sercik> if i use samba it is possible for linux to write on that disk? is secure?
<m4steR> Pici: thx, very affable
<andy101> I tried to reformat a USB stick but used /dev/sda instead of /dev/sda1 for the new partition. Now Ubuntu trys to access both (despite only 1 partition being shown by fdisk). Any ideas how to completely erase it so that /dev/sda is how it should be?
<m4steR> Pici: the file name together the path?
<kaushal> Hi
<stefg> andy101: the stick needs a new partition table.. use fdisk or cfdisk to generate one... the format /dev/sda1
<darkk^> sercik, they say `ntfs-3g` is good enough to write to ntfs partitions
<kaushal> when i do a less file.txt
<Baktaah> Excuse me, is there a No-ip service to ubuntu (like no-ip.com?)
<LGKeiz> So anywas, I sorta lost connection
<kaushal> If I type !pwd
<kaushal> it executes the shell command
<LjL> Baktaah, uhm? i don't think that kind of service can be specific to any given operating system
<Pici> m4steR: If you arent running it from where the config file is located, then yes, you need the path.  It wont hurt to add the path otherwise though.
<LGKeiz> stefg, the partition for my ubuntu disk is locked, I have duel booted, Windows and Ubuntu ,and I wanna transfer free space from the windows partition to Ubuntu, so what can I do?
<kaushal> I wanted to know about %sign
<LjL> !enter | kaushal
<ubotu> kaushal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sercik> ibut is not to set permis right?
<Baktaah> LjL: no-ip.com has a client for people with dynamic (always changing IP)
<avilella> hi all, is anybody else experiencing a ~10sec idle time when booting up feisty?
<aimaz> i get this error message "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." but glx is in my xorg.conf http://rafb.net/p/sFWaXV22.html any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<monio> how can i mount an ftp site ?  mount ftp..... /..... doesn't work
<LjL> !info no-ip > Baktaah searching repos is always a good idea...
<darkk^> sercik, yes, don't think it'll set you all windows permissions, so you should setup umask, uid, gid carefully :)
<stefg> LGKeiz: use gparted... but chkdsk and defragment your win partition before, and backups are never a bad idea
<LGKeiz> I'm using gparted
<stefg> !gparted | LGKeiz
<darkk^> Baktaah, afair, no-ip can be used with wget instead of client :)
<ubotu> LGKeiz: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<LGKeiz> what do I do
<gordongekko> nvidia-settings shows the right card, but xorg.conf still shows the old card
<LGKeiz> dismount/
<sercik> i intend chmod use is possible under ntfs?
<avilella> my feisty box will be ~10sec doing nothing at the beginning of the boot up process, I wonder if this is because it is trying to connect to the Internet or sth
<Baktaah> LjL: thanks wich one is better?
<LGKeiz> Im using it -.-;;;;
<gordongekko> do i just hand edit xorg.conf?
<LjL> Baktaah: i have no idea.
<LGKeiz> Butlike I said the partitions are LOCKED. lol
<stefg> LGKeiz: you can't repartition the system you are running on, so you have to do it from a Live CD
<LjL> sercik: i don't think so
<LjL> LGKeiz: are you root?
<sercik> ljl thanks
* LGKeiz nods
<moosa> for graphics programming under linux what librarys do i use?
<LjL> stefg, LGKeiz: well, i guess that would depend on precisely *what* one is trying to do to the partition, but in general (mostly if you touch a mounted partition, i suppose), yeah
<gordongekko> delire_, that didn't update xorg.conf
<sercik> so i could create a little fat32 partition with linux ext3 driver and then format as ext3 the rest so people that use windows to access that disk could install ext3 driver on windows
<jvcqhgnu> zrxeadkhy
<cowsrjh> mcaswu
<expdqxuxo> qkyyoquc
<qbncpkoilw> fqdyyxj
<srimyapfm> kzhrbijrxv
<yakpwnouo> qmrfdmdes
<ahzrdy> weodbqta
<hvmioay> itgefnn
<ptfliqrx> uadpmdo
<lbrvlka> nhzdnqi
<voeqpi> egshhcpevk
<czsgmthzz> cvwhbex
<jzfzhdxtnp> lxifcpzt
<ihtetxupt> shxtmimby
<kujsrxuu> bvwoimrpan
<xtmvfmzf> jpzwfcdtm
<jvcqhgnu> rongvfxn
<cowsrjh> zdxxfjvybf
<ptfliqrx> kohpiamln
<lbrvlka> ribierdq
<voeqpi> sfwrun
<czsgmthzz> tujlli
<jzfzhdxtnp> wczoucrcqx
<ihtetxupt> jkljud
<kujsrxuu> llhvjup
<xtmvfmzf> itbirywuuj
<jvcqhgnu> egkiijij
<cowsrjh> xorsaut
<ptfliqrx> ukvfwx
<voeqpi> qxyrzybam
<czsgmthzz> twjwjqbkjq
<ihtetxupt> hyscovhxar
<lbrvlka> thiyvls
<kujsrxuu> gihoik
<jzfzhdxtnp> jalwjdttfu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LGKeiz> woot.
<xtmvfmzf> qwgxlf
<jvcqhgnu> qyuixhfyi
<cowsrjh> eswebbgg
<LGKeiz> botnet
<ptfliqrx> eprjed
<voeqpi> bfurjg
<czsgmthzz> qgmsxc
<ihtetxupt> wazdda
<lbrvlka> nmkxjew
<jzfzhdxtnp> qjlygaltu
<kujsrxuu> qcdqvw
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> !traffic
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<PanzerMKZ> what was that
<PanzerMKZ> ?
<LjL> PanzerMKZ: script kiddies.
<Pici> Some sort of botnet attack
<LjL> moosa: pick your choice... "graphics programming" what do you mean? GUI programming, or image manipulation?
<gordongekko> delire_, some things got updated, but the Device identifier is from the old card
<hdxx> kiddies with proxies.. sad:)
<LGKeiz> http://img464.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotcq1.png <--
<LGKeiz> Thats what Im talking about
<LGKeiz> it's locked
<LGKeiz> -_-
<moosa> mostly game programming on consoles
<delire_> gordongekko: oh i see. did you edit the old file by hand?
<avilella> my feisty box will be ~10sec doing nothing at the beginning of the boot up process, I wonder if this is because it is trying to connect to the Internet or sth. has anybody found out about this?
<gordongekko> no not yet
<gordongekko> is that what i need to do
<delire_> gordongekko: right, so you've never touched it?
<gordongekko> no
<LjL> moosa: uh, on consoles? consoles generally use very proprietary CPUs and operating systems (if any)
<gordongekko> it's the same xorg.conf from when i installed
<delire_> gordongekko: odd. is it an NVIDIA card?
<gordongekko> well, except for just disabling/enabling the restricted driver
<gordongekko> old card = built in geforce4 mx
<gordongekko> new card = geforce 6200
<stefg> LGKeiz: a.) as i said you need to do it from CD . b.) there is unallocated space, why not use it?
<web-user55> jion #stockcycle
<moosa> i only need windowing functions most of my code will be openGL after that
<LGKeiz> won't let me when I make the partition
<gordongekko> they both use the 96.31 driver
<LGKeiz> No write permissions
<LGKeiz> only read only :p
<web-user55> join #stockcycle
<LGKeiz> Im partly new to Ubuntu so I don't know what I would do to make it write/read only
<clemyeats> LGKeiz: ntfs ?
<LjL> web-user55: try /join
<gordongekko> old card was built in to the motherboard, new card is agp
<delire_> gordongekko: right, well it ought to throw in the new device identifier. it's silly that this doesn't happen. all i can suggest is a dpkg-rconfigure xserver-xorg..
<LGKeiz> thats my windows partition.
<stefg> LGKeiz: get the gparted live cd and run that... YOU CANT RESIZE A MOUNTED PARTITION, CAPITO?
<gordongekko> that will make me run through a bunch of config settings where i choose what i have, right?
<LGKeiz> OKAY STEFG, sheesh I heard you.
<Pici> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<delire_> gordongekko: if you hand modify that file it won't be upgraded when the xserver itself is updated. this is the concern.
<Pici> :)
<maxagaz> Does someone know a good sound card to do home video and which works on ubuntu ?
<delire_> gordongekko: yep, done in the console.
<LGKeiz> Then I shall be back soon! >_<;
<moosa> LjL: also i will be working on some low end devices maybe (running linux)
<delire_> gordongekko: it's just multiple choice. just choose defaults. once done, disable/reenable the restricted driver again..
<gordongekko> if i do something wrong in that command, and x doesn't start, is it easy to go back
<moosa> so something like windows native win32 will do
<ArtVandalae> Okay this will sound strange, but ./configure doesn't seem to be working for a program that needs to generate a ./config file. I installed build-essential and automake... but still nothing... what other programs might I need when compiling?
<delire> gordongekko: it is if you backup your existing config first. then you can just 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_MYBACKUP /etc/X11/xorg.conf' in the console.
<delire> gordongekko: then reboot or just 'startx'
<gordongekko> ok, one more question.  do i need to kill X to do this
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Pici> gordongekko: not to do the commands, but for them to take effect.
<gordongekko> ok
<gordongekko> thanks for the help
<feidndnu> benybc
<ftplgtgc> xbboowy
<bpjqgnyx> qcgivbwab
<lyquoimsd> dbxxufcg
<eadvzoiifn> duypsvbi
<ehhfbt> etdwmbqtrr
<faiwakcuv> qvazjnfxby
<bpjqgnyx> jnutnk
<lyquoimsd> tvdrucuj
<ehhfbt> oivzeadyj
<ftplgtgc> ripszucwh
<feidndnu> wnkxwr
<eadvzoiifn> dkxsfy
<faiwakcuv> lzkdgq
<bpjqgnyx> etjgbpkrgu
<lyquoimsd> smydnqizrm
<feidndnu> snsxzqtv
<ftplgtgc> siwteyhpxj
<eadvzoiifn> kerngedc
<ehhfbt> nunliwvpnp
<faiwakcuv> ztcjivuxa
<ehhfbt> zrgpvccje
<ftplgtgc> pdwiix
<lyquoimsd> abwfidf
<bpjqgnyx> ivfbtj
<feidndnu> hkpudlxuu
<eadvzoiifn> ptffainn
<faiwakcuv> ayhkljmn
<lyquoimsd> cxyycxuyot
<bpjqgnyx> lrvjmmjk
<feidndnu> evthhuvj
<eadvzoiifn> ierqbctod
<ehhfbt> hgeqxxb
<ftplgtgc> arbkmn
<faiwakcuv> sgdtyfuecp
<bpjqgnyx> qwokejyx
<feidndnu> dntgmki
<eadvzoiifn> nflgeoqvx
<lyquoimsd> ykapfvkrz
<ehhfbt> nptmvi
<ftplgtgc> fbvdnok
<faiwakcuv> rgftwi
<bpjqgnyx> unhqcnw
<lyquoimsd> vliuae
<feidndnu> jamcnonuh
<eadvzoiifn> rgnorv
<ehhfbt> qwkwzbilws
<ftplgtgc> zhdrqceqb
<faiwakcuv> govxrkueq
<feidndnu> ihngkwitdy
<lyquoimsd> xiykztmvr
<bpjqgnyx> belkppjodj
<ehhfbt> odjugmzf
<ftplgtgc> czxmgcdj
<eadvzoiifn> kqcemwx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<jussi01> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<faiwakcuv> ggntru
<bpjqgnyx> uqbnpgfm
<lyquoimsd> bqlgysifo
<feidndnu> qakdwkeb
<eadvzoiifn> qgmumft
<ehhfbt> ulwmsm
<ftplgtgc> npaioiuba
<faiwakcuv> vivpojj
<bpjqgnyx> lukrus
<feidndnu> gsjxidoe
<lyquoimsd> yzoccub
<ehhfbt> zfgpionjye
<ftplgtgc> tplklz
<eadvzoiifn> dtyryjxias
<faiwakcuv> yvanwoymbo
<bpjqgnyx> icjhcjpn
<feidndnu> nxnxclvel
<eadvzoiifn> neryvgrog
<ehhfbt> jtydnubvkg
<ftplgtgc> lxkvlr
<lyquoimsd> aulvfx
<faiwakcuv> eyfnlgsw
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<Pici> s
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<dealer> i've installed ubuntu feisty, but it's freezing so much.. could be the restricted manager?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<pegger>  I am running ubuntu 6.06 apche 2.055 and I am trying to get this application working that relies on perl,  I know that I have perl and mod_perl working because it is desplayed in the directory listing, what am I missing
<monteiro> anyone has an hp laptop ? I've an error, that smart says my hardisk 2 is going to fail.
<xushi> hi all
<ExIG> monterio: on the POST screen?
<xushi> i desperatly need help here, it's regarding my job
<CVirus> I'm using btdownloadcurses to download a torrent and now it reached 99.9% but as soon as it reaches 100% .. it goes back to 99.8% and repeats ... what could be wrong ?
<Enselic__> When I run ps -A, long CMDs are truncated. Anyone know why? iirc this hasn't always been the case
<dealer> how can i disable restricted-manager?
<Tomcat_> CVirus: Many causes... in the end it comes down to "invalid packets" I guess.
<AfterDeath> holy shit that was weird
<xushi> i am moving the windows machines here in my company to kubuntu. but i have a huge problem of which no one in #apache, #kubuntu, #gentoo can or are willing to help with
<Pici> !ohmy > AfterDeath
<elkbuntu> AfterDeath, language please
<stefg> CVirus: the last part fails integrity check
<Pici> !enter | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CVirus> stefg: it will keep re-downloading it forever ?
<xushi> i can't get this kubuntu machine to connect to a windows domain controller, and windows dns server. I am trying everything i can
<xushi> Pici: i didn't
* nalioth frowns at AfterDeath 
<monteiro> ExIG : when i'm starting my hp
<ExIG> monterio: how old is it roughly?
<CVirus> Tomcat_: you mean it's re-downloading the invalid packets of all the torrent now ?
<stefg> CVirus: if the seeder holds a corrupt file, yes .... but this is not an ubuntu specific problem, rther try #bittorrent or whatever it's called
<xushi> I tried god knows how many tutorials out there but they dont explain 10% of what;s needed, so i get lost there
<Tomcat_> CVirus: Well it re-downloads the remaining 0.2% until it's downloaded correctly.
<CVirus> hmm
<CVirus> Tomcat_: thanks
<CVirus> stefg: thanks
<Tomcat_> CVirus: If you're downloading something "gray-area", it might also be another client sending you corrupt data on purpose.
<monteiro> ExIG : less than 1 year (it was bought in october 2006)
<AfterDeath> elkbuntu: sorry
<CVirus> Tomcat_: gray-area ?
<Tomcat_> CVirus: Commercial music / movies.
<ExIG> monterio: Right, well SMART is a hard drive monitoring tool and sometimes if it picks up a bad sector it will tell you that the hard drive is going to fail, not always the case
<CVirus> I see
<monteiro> ExIG: i made the bios test, and its all ok, but when they say hardisk 2 (which is number 2 ? sda2 ?=
<pegger>  I am running ubuntu 6.06 apche 2.055 and I am trying to get this application working that relies on perl,  I know that I have perl and mod_perl working because it is desplayed in the directory listing, what am I missing
<ExIG> monterio: yeah it will be sda2 in most cases, you can turn SMART off in BIOS, which i usually do because its not always accurate
<luddite> fiesty doesnt allow first attempt internet connections, but allows second with alll apps, synaptic, firefox, etc
<monteiro> ExIG: i've partition (sda3) that is unknown, maybe is that ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<el1> Anybody can help with freenas-nfs ubuntu?
<ExIG> monterio: there is a chance, unfortunatley SMART's labelling isnt always consistent with the OS
<ExIG> monterio: if the hard drive is less than a year old I would put it down to SMART picking up a bad sector, or corrupt file rather than the HDD been faulty
<monteiro> ExIG: yes, maybe is that. because i've never had problems, in linux i've my disk errors corrected with fcsk . My windows partition with NTFS, it was never verified.
<ExIG> monteiro: sounds about right, personally I would turn it off in BIOS
<el1> Anybody can help with freenas-nfs ubuntu??
<monteiro> ExIG: ok, thanks for the help :)
<ExIG> monteiro: no worries :)
<jhaig> el1: If you ask your question someone may be able to help.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<monteiro> ExIG: going to reboot, tks again
<Hobbsee> jussi01: count the seconds...
<luddite> Exig: hi
<el1> Hi jhaig: I can not mount a NFS share in freenas in ubuntu. I get server is down, but I can see the server with samba.
<luddite> fiesty doesnt allow first attempt internet connections, but allows second with alll apps, synaptic, firefox, etc
<jussi01> Hobbsee: 10.9.8.7.
<hypn0> luddite: you already said that
<luddite> i know - but its a extremely frustrating thing
<luddite> :-(
<tbuss> i have 2 machines both running edgy. I use ff on both, on machine ff will display and play embedded videos, on the other it won't, I'm sure I installed all the necessary plugins but is there something I should specifically look for?
<luddite> two clicks for every bloody webpage
<IdleOne> \\ \
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<aavictor2> Joined #Rescate-Pokemon
<hypn0> luddite: I don't think that is normal
<jhaig> el1: I didn't say I could answer it, but somebody might.  On the server are you sure that nfsd is running?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<luddite> no its not - there are heaps of posts all over the web but no resolution
* mode/#ubuntu [+b javac*!*@*.abo.wanadoo.fr!#ubuntu-ops]  by Hobbsee
<luddite> everything not using port 80 is ok
<luddite> mail/bittorrents/gaim
<IdleOne> j] '] '\ ] j] ''] \0 0/ ] 
<luddite> ive got a headache - im going to bed
<luddite> bye room
<kayef> how do i move a folder to /usr/share/amsn/skins?
<kayef>  i tried to cut and paste but it said i had no permission
<LjL> IdleOne: come again?
<el1> On the freenas server I can not set the authorized networks for nfs.
<aavictor2> Joined #Rescate-Pokemon !!!!!!
<aavictor2> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zetacitoyen*!*@*]  by LjL
<jhaig> el1: You cannot because you do not have access, or because you do not know how?
<LonerTech> allo all linux users
<Baktaah> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me with no-ip wth hell is wrong with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18571/
<el1> I do not know how... When I try to enable it, it says "No networks declared."
* mode/#ubuntu [+d www.betapolitique.fr]  by Hobbsee
<compengi> kayef, you need to use sudo in order to cut/paste into that folder
<kayef> compengi: wat is the command?
* mode/#ubuntu [-d www.betapolitique.fr]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b zetacitoyen*!*@*]  by LjL
<jhaig> el1: What do you have in /etc/exports?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b javac*!*@*.abo.wanadoo.fr!#ubuntu-ops]  by Hobbsee
<compengi> kayef, sudo cp /from/directory/ /to/directory/
<compengi> kayef, then to delete the file sudo rm /directory/here/
<sam_kaay> I finally got g++ working, but whenever I compile a program and try to run it (by simply entering the executable name into the terminal) it doesn't work. Does anyone know why?
<fiXXXerMet> Could anyone recommend documentation on upgrading from 6.10 server to 7.04 server?
<Baktaah> Does anyone know how to run no-ip?
<Hobbsee> sam_kaay: add ./
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@76.Red-83-57-231.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
<kkathman> Greetings Hobbsee  :)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman!
<ibo> mabuhay! from philippines
<kayef> compengi: thanks
<ian07_> hi guys
<compengi> kayef, np
<el1> jhaig: I think I found how to do it in freenas. Thanks.
<ExIG> hi, i have a problem, even with restricted Nvidia drivers, I cannot set my screen res above 1024x768
<fiXXXerMet> ExIG: YOu have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Brilliant> hi @ all
<ExIG> fiXXXerMet: and just add it into the modes?
<fiXXXerMet> ExIG: Find "Section "Screen" and add "1280x1024" to whatever Depth you'd like.
<Brilliant> many users in here ^^
<ian07_> Hi! my graphics card is agp 8x DDR. i see this AGP 8X 256MB GDDR will it still work with mine?
<ExIG> fiXXXerMet: thanks
<fiXXXerMet> Then restart x (I think) - ctrl+alt+backspace
<Gat0rvean> ExIG, if that doesn't work,  stop gdm and do "dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg" and add the resolutions through there
<ExIG> thanks ill give it a shot
<Brilliant> is somewhere a german ubuntu-chat too?
<Liquido`> why does uptime says always that i have 2 users, when i logged only from my loging, used several times sudo command.. can't understand
<Liquido`> :/
<ibo> ian07.. its the same
<sam_kaay> Hobbsee: When I do that nothing is returned.
<NET||abuse> hi guys, i've got a bit of a weird latency issue with my wifi dirver for a few areas. it's an atheros chip (hp's w500 minipci card) in my hp nc6000 laptop. I have a windows desktop which i use for photoshop/games/other windows nuttyness, and i use synergy to control both with my lapy, buuuuut,, it's laggy, the mouse curser is so not smooth, it's just awful, jumpy and nasty as hell. I've used a buffalo pcmcia card with bcm chip.....
<ian07_> so GDDR is same as DDR ?
<xushi> help! i get this error whenever i type sudo anything, sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication information cannot be recovered
<ibo> yeah
<Hobbsee> sam_kaay: that's probably by design.  the fact that you didnt get an error means it worked
<ian07_> nice thanks
<ibo> G <- graphics. i think
<NET||abuse> and it was lovely and smooth, but bcm has it's own set of issues, (zero signal strength reporting and other issues) so i'd rather use the atheros based card, but this latency is killing my experience
<aeonix_> that was wired
<ibo> mine is ddr3.. appears as gddr3
<sam_kaay> Hobbsee: Yeah sorry I needed to press return for it to execute, thanks.
<NET||abuse> anyone have a clue as to how i could fix this?
<Enselic__> nm, it just wans't listed with C-h a insert
<kayef> I am using conky and it loads well but each time i click on the 'show desktop' icon, conky disappears, any solution?
<fiXXXerMet> Can anyone point me to an upgrade from 6.10 -> 7.04 doc?
<NET||abuse> I've already stopped the bgscan business that was disconnecting my wifi every minute(bloody nightmare that was)
<ian07_> i need a new pc :(
<jussi01> !upgrade | fiXXXerMet
<ubotu> fiXXXerMet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you, jussi01
<Hobbsee> sam_kaay: :0
<Hobbsee> * :
<Hobbsee> * :)
<NET||abuse> So bgscan isn't the issue as far as i can tell :) anyone able to help me?
<aeonix_> ok i got a problem my sound semmed to of quit for no reason
<ibo> anyone uses tvtuner and was able make it work with feisty? what software did you use? I used TvTime Television viewer but couldnt make the sound work. video was ok but poor quality
<xushi> anoyne? please i need help here
<ibo> im using leadtek winfaxt expert edition
<stefg> !anyone | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NET||abuse> stefg: he did ask already,  xushi:i get this error whenever i type sudo anything, sudo: pam_authenticate: Authentication information cannot be recovered"
<stefg> ah..ok... scrollback wass messed by the flood
<NET||abuse> :)
<nicola_> ciao
<aeonix> ok im back
<p5424> czesc
<xushi> stefg: what is that supposed to mena ?
<xushi> i've been asking for teh past 2 hours now
<NET||abuse> xushi: bummer dude, try rebooting? :)
<p5424> kjkkjh
<stefg> xushi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405097
<ExIG> fiXXXerMet: thanks that worked
<xushi> funny thing is i havent done anything with LDAP yet. I'm following this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<aeonix> ok how do i get my sound to work agian?
<xushi> halfway through, it borked, but not sure what caused it
<fiXXXerMet> ExIG: No problem
<xushi> my nsswitch.conf has - passwd: compat winbind
<ricardo> #comercio
<xushi> should it be compat winbind ldap ?
<_Neil> ExIG: Did you fix your IM?>
<luisbg> somebody knows where I can find some ubuntu wiki admins?
<ExIG> _Neil: no :(
<susscorfa> What would be the propper directory to install a program from a cd (mathematica) on ubuntu ~/ or /usr/local/ or somewhere else
<ExIG> _Neil: still cant connect with any client, you have any luck?
<prk350> root@colliman-desktop:/# mount  /media/winxp
<prk350> mount: voc precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos
<CokeNCode> hey everyone, i'm looking for a program that will connect to an sql database (preferably with a gui)
<prk350> what file system?
<CokeNCode> i'm used to using sqlyog on windows
<CokeNCode> so something like that would be great
<_Neil> ExIG: I use GAIM. For msn, you have to go into account settings and select 'use http method'
<CokeNCode>  _Neil it's pidgin now
<CokeNCode> gaim is dead
<NET||abuse> goddamn aim
<prk350> gaim is sux
<ExIG> _Neil: I tried that on kopete and GAIM but it didnt work :( i need one with webcam support though
<_Neil> CokeNCode: yes but ubuntu comes with gaim does it not :)
<CokeNCode> prk350, what's wrong with gaim ?
<CokeNCode> _Neil, for now it does ...
<leperkhanzdotcom> i love gaim....
<leperkhanzdotcom> but pidgin is a dumb name.
<NET||abuse> gaim/pidgen is great,,
<NET||abuse> leperkhanzdotcom: true :)
<hwMoD> rtl is wrong with gaim
<prk350> CokeNCode, nothing, but i hate it
<CokeNCode> lol
<prk350> haha
<prk350> yeah, extreme lol
<CokeNCode> prk350, so what do you use instead ?
<susscorfa> CokeNCode: dis you try mysql-admin?
<prk350> bx CokeNCode
<fsckr> I am having a problem with trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.  I have tried also suse, kubuntu as well.  What is happening is my mouse isnt' working correctly during livecd session.  The cursor just stays at the bottom left.  I can move it but it wants to stay down on the left
<fsckr> btw its an older laptop dell latitude c610
<susscorfa> ls
<fsckr> on other livecds like backtrace or truesec it works fine
<_Neil> ExIG: I don't know of one with decent webcam support
<_Neil> tried amsn? Not too bad..
<ExIG> _Neil: wont connect lol
<aeonix> how do i install java on my pc?
<ExIG> ill try GAIM again with HTTP method
<tbuss> does anyone know of a good chat application that I can install on my site; which does not require java genius
<LjL> !java > aeonix    (aeonix, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fsckr> LjL do you know of anyone having problems with touchpad on laptop?
<CokeNCode> amsn is shit
<LjL> fsckr: i don't think so
<CokeNCode> run a program that shows connections
<eps> what is an application that will detail with multimedia keyboard inputs (that isn't command line)
<LjL> !language | CokeNCode
<ubotu> CokeNCode: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<CokeNCode> and you'll realise htat amsn creates a HEAP of needless connections
<CokeNCode> sorry about the language guys ... forgot
<_Neil> ExIG: Did you definitely enable http-mode yeah?
<stefg> !info keytouch | eps
<ubotu> eps: keytouch: A program to configure the extra function keys of the keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.99+2.3.0beta4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<_Neil> then set the proxy too, wwwcache.dur.ac.uk
<wezlo> hey all, I'm having a problem with a unichrome video (km400) and feisty - X.org won't load, and top shows "events" using 97% of my cpu
<fsckr> Hmm some livecd distros work and others don't my darn arrow is like stuck to the bottom left of the screen.  I can move it but as soon as i let go of the touchpad it goes back down LOL
<_Neil> its all in gaim accounts > msn > advanced
<wezlo> the vesa driver load it fine, but then no 3d
<ExIG> _Neil: i set HTTP_METHOD but not proxy, told it to use gnomes
<eps> thanks ste-foy
<_Neil> try setting it explicitely
<eps> stefg
<_Neil> using gnome I get some issues
<ExIG> will do
<prk350> CokeNCode,  root@colliman-desktop:/# mount  /media/winxp
<prk350> mount: do you need especify the file system
<prk350> what file ystem?
<ExIG> signed in on GAIM :)
<ExIG> need to work out if i can explicitly set proxy in kopete
<_Neil> cool
<_Neil> Problem is KDE might be looking for KDE proxy settings, which it possibly wont find...
<ExIG> shame GAIM doesnt support webcam
<_Neil> I run a few KDE apps, but they sometimes have quirks in ubuntu, like not being able to use help properly
<_Neil> can try asking in #kubuntu re. Kopete perhaps..
<leperkhanzdotcom> yeah, i don't know a good videochat prog for any platform.
<leperkhanzdotcom> cept maybe ichat.
<ward_> skype is ok :-)
<ward_> i got troubles with ffmpeg, can someone help?
<leperkhanzdotcom> meh, i've never got good video in skype.
<ward_> i got great fullscreen video in skype lol
<aeonix> might any one know why my sound quit for no reason earlyer today?
<leperkhanzdotcom> is there skype for linux?
<ExIG> ill have an ask in #kubuntu and #kopete
<ward_> im not sure
<leperkhanzdotcom> maybe i'll give it another shot.
<elkbuntu> leperkhanzdotcom, yes
<r0ute> leperkhanzdotcom: yes
<ward_> im not sure, i tested it under winxp
* leperkhanzdotcom goes to grok skype again.
<ward_> leperkhanz.com: success
<Geist_> Good morning. I have a somehow strange problem with a NFS client. It seems that it does not ask the server every time I try to mount something. Instade it just keeps telling me "permission denyed".
<helfrez> leperkhanzdotcom, yes, you can download it from the website, works fine
<ExIG> #kopete tells me there is no way to explicitly set proxy =(
<leperkhanzdotcom> lol, I'm using qemu to run a vm of windows xp, and then IMing myself a file out of shareaza.
<_Neil> ExIG :(
<leperkhanzdotcom> all because I can't share folders with the VM.
<scales11> hello all, i would like to disable the roaming mode of network manager, and just use manual config.  the problem though is that there is not wpa under manual config.  i have an atheros based card, and i think that network manager is disabling wpa in manual mode because it thinks i cannot support it.  obviously i can though since i am connected through it right now and it supports it in roaming mode
<ward_> lepekhanzdotcom: maybe u can setup an ftp server
<salty> i have an intel sound card " HDA Intel" ..... it doesn't seem to have any volume to it .... any ideas of how to fix it?
<r0ute> salty: run aumix and check everything appropriate is un-muted
<Horscht> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<phy2> I have Feisty 64bit installed, I would like to also install Feisty 32 bit for comparison, will installer like that idea?
<Horscht> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<salty> ok... r0ute
<Geist_> salty: try to plug a headphone, my card has two chanels says the manueal but I nead a threechanel driver
<merike> hello, I need help with network configuration, I used alternate installer and since autoconfiguration failed I chose configure later option, and now is later :)
<ExIG> _Neil: im thinking that by using the HTTP method Kopete should surely be able to find the HTTP proxy though
<ward_> I'm having trouble with ffmpeg, can anyone please help?
<salty> Geist_,  that's the only way i can hear it...and barely at that
<scales11> another suggestion would perhaps be to use another wifi manager, but vpnc isnt integrated into any
<salty> r0ute, nothing is muted
<merike> I already used ifup for my eth0 and enabled the connection, but I still can't ping with my Edgy installation
<gustraze> hallo
<Geist_> set another model in alsa-base, worked fine for my card
<aro> If I have a machine with exactly 256mb of RAM, should I use the alternate CD or will the regular one work
<salty> can ya walk me thru that Geist_ ?
<helfrez> gratz to all the Ubuntu team for the Dell WIN!!! grats to everyone
<utuh^kulaliL> web desing in ubuntu ?
<magicrobotmonkey> helfrez: is there official word on that?
<aro> !info bluefish | utuh^kulaliL
<ubotu> utuh^kulalil: bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<helfrez> yes
<gustraze> hack
<helfrez> its official
<fiXXXerMet> Network upgrade for Ubuntu 6.10 servers, how much downtime can I expect?
<helfrez> joint statement today from dell and canocial
<helfrez> uhhh
<helfrez> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid39_gci1253364,00.html
<gustraze> .split
<helfrez> theres one link
<ward_> i need to compile ffmpeg for another application, but i also need swscaler, so i do ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-sw-scaler, then i get an error
<ward_> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/ward/Desktop/ffmpeg-0.cvs20060823/libswscale'
<ExIG> anyone know how to configure a global KDE Proxy under ubuntu?
<ward_> if i compile without swscaler everything works
<helfrez> Eseries dimension, XPS desktop, amd inspiron
<xushi> HELP! this damn thing crashed on me when iw as asking for advice here, and now i'm in recovery mode. I can't sude anymore because of the error i mentioned before
<ybfxyw> ngxkdy
<ajepiibmw> syxyxfbn
<exlkpfzic> daepdofa
<kjstql> mxvowqh
<fbjrwhcdhc> qsimnxi
<iyevuqw> gqqiaoqm
<kpaebehutb> pkigktrv
<zjwpniigu> ywytpzh
<blgmhrvgfe> tpeodl
<jcepujhw> bvfnmno
<svkusslvw> ujxugribxm
<zzqyqwgmux> tufjzcw
<ybfxyw> jejfike
<kjstql> ivybse
<fbjrwhcdhc> cenidfszb
<kpaebehutb> ilpdamlk
<iyevuqw> rmqctrxtu
<blgmhrvgfe> jdndtseuv
<svkusslvw> nfcisjx
<zjwpniigu> jvjkyse
<ajepiibmw> xnxldlm
<exlkpfzic> kmfpnsmla
<jcepujhw> rykmggjh
<zzqyqwgmux> nfyomzfd
<ybfxyw> zpgaaib
<kjstql> sngxate
<fbjrwhcdhc> zvscbrdp
<ajepiibmw> wusankfjm
<exlkpfzic> sgarmlp
<kpaebehutb> dojryvcbhc
<iyevuqw> qumpjhoub
<svkusslvw> qbjgtkdul
<zjwpniigu> nsjyufdrls
<blgmhrvgfe> nuraofvkam
<jcepujhw> bkixsn
<zzqyqwgmux> eeywsbtg
<ybfxyw> nkvuclo
<kjstql> qslteg
<ajepiibmw> ymupomdcbw
<exlkpfzic> xbeirpxn
<fbjrwhcdhc> xuszlpcu
<jcepujhw> qyjszziy
<kpaebehutb> mvetomxl
<iyevuqw> xevffksgb
<blgmhrvgfe> jjywjrmnl
<svkusslvw> afuojhoscn
<zjwpniigu> ffwrohvr
<zzqyqwgmux> brmfkyx
<ybfxyw> spnwulrl
<kjstql> jtourhzov
<ajepiibmw> kmtgtxgae
<kpaebehutb> fyxexj
<iyevuqw> hctqvokrw
<svkusslvw> apkdxid
<zjwpniigu> ovhuzfpsp
<fbjrwhcdhc> jttsou
<exlkpfzic> lrrlnmazv
<jcepujhw> udjgou
<blgmhrvgfe> zgepngkxzx
<zzqyqwgmux> qyhqddlz
<ybfxyw> wwfevpyam
<kjstql> brnafrsehn
<kpaebehutb> tofevxb
<iyevuqw> nzwamda
<zjwpniigu> ugqndvwfl
<ajepiibmw> kcbvdxhkz
<exlkpfzic> glgruzqb
<svkusslvw> tzreeuwf
<fbjrwhcdhc> vtdqnz
<jcepujhw> byszwm
<blgmhrvgfe> dopeurmru
<zzqyqwgmux> cpetdrfks
<ybfxyw> gfdtovxwal
<kjstql> hfihnticbz
<kpaebehutb> ktjedmycdz
<iyevuqw> xslcvdgi
<svkusslvw> wrannk
<zjwpniigu> gvzjdkwnk
<ajepiibmw> ohhvhkd
<exlkpfzic> cvlpakmow
<fbjrwhcdhc> mrnevmo
<jcepujhw> nkptanvss
<blgmhrvgfe> nmsbhfgv
<zzqyqwgmux> tfeswpcbd
<ybfxyw> npgtiny
<kjstql> ezeyhbsdr
<kpaebehutb> kxbigb
<iyevuqw> wyedtb
<svkusslvw> snishh
<zjwpniigu> ugmsbx
<ajepiibmw> insyxxxx
<exlkpfzic> pqluteo
<fbjrwhcdhc> qbfjhmi
<jcepujhw> egmqvi
<zzqyqwgmux> jxirchl
<blgmhrvgfe> zcwjpghjnd
<ybfxyw> fqagkj
<kjstql> nllifgfpj
<kpaebehutb> qbyrnzg
<iyevuqw> slfdwz
<ajepiibmw> plipov
<exlkpfzic> cvsfdzbt
<svkusslvw> cpylexlumk
<zjwpniigu> tkvmte
<jcepujhw> yuyrdtvdak
<fbjrwhcdhc> itkecm
<zzqyqwgmux> gplghhiige
<blgmhrvgfe> yvqxrhmis
<ybfxyw> cvxjxv
<kjstql> ihfndjns
<ajepiibmw> wcbdwhvmpx
<exlkpfzic> raaijaa
<kpaebehutb> gimiaexzw
<iyevuqw> mqvqte
<svkusslvw> nnymkstt
<zjwpniigu> gboxrkcbos
<fbjrwhcdhc> jmtqzqu
<jcepujhw> kppxobkeb
<zzqyqwgmux> grbhjxqt
<blgmhrvgfe> owkstahe
<kjstql> ibmiveoe
<ybfxyw> krjaraevom
<kpaebehutb> unxhxrm
<iyevuqw> aerwwrjy
<svkusslvw> unaziyu
<zjwpniigu> uwsfdrdy
<ajepiibmw> qkkmsqjxaw
<exlkpfzic> unobrsppcd
<jcepujhw> noilbva
<fbjrwhcdhc> tftzfgmb
<zzqyqwgmux> ngvoupg
<blgmhrvgfe> dmgexny
<kjstql> ugsptat
<ajepiibmw> idclicwian
<kpaebehutb> papsbrl
<iyevuqw> ibranahajx
<svkusslvw> anlqmyegse
<ybfxyw> igqjhp
<zjwpniigu> xmtlqylyke
<exlkpfzic> jxkepdciad
<phy2> nive
<fbjrwhcdhc> pwiqmnye
<jcepujhw> wvgtsenah
<zzqyqwgmux> ikgvdchzok
<blgmhrvgfe> rpemyspa
<kjstql> wlgbefss
<kpaebehutb> outtdqi
<svkusslvw> fzrajpg
<ybfxyw> sdkeumuxi
<ajepiibmw> gadzyta
<exlkpfzic> qpobebrr
<fbjrwhcdhc> fxxvozzopn
<iyevuqw> lftrxjtma
<zjwpniigu> nbnvqc
<jcepujhw> jsjpfl
<zzqyqwgmux> zjgopc
<blgmhrvgfe> iywxnyxa
<kjstql> omckzuy
<kpaebehutb> oyzpcrinwj
<svkusslvw> sqiatpue
<zjwpniigu> ycwhocxe
<ajepiibmw> qwpqmcfywy
<exlkpfzic> zefimlbkur
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<jcepujhw> xwutvwgq
<fbjrwhcdhc> ojcaybt
<zzqyqwgmux> bxwtxidx
<iyevuqw> zahnpvdc
<blgmhrvgfe> pwmxmpau
<xorn00bix> WTF ?
<mc44> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kpaebehutb> jfoggpud
<ajepiibmw> tyabzc
<exlkpfzic> mithzzrnuo
<svkusslvw> kudkdnqp
<zjwpniigu> cpmjgtvnw
<fbjrwhcdhc> ixjszct
<jcepujhw> zxtzxub
<ybfxyw> qeychtucpv
<kjstql> wxtfrizqtz
<zzqyqwgmux> kbhwstme
<blgmhrvgfe> kgslfr
<iyevuqw> nsgarks
<ajepiibmw> mstsippcr
<exlkpfzic> fyivmsuv
<kpaebehutb> yvvaxm
<svkusslvw> ndhgnalamh
<jcepujhw> scotiw
<ybfxyw> hzwpzyrx
<kjstql> uzsugn
<zzqyqwgmux> bjdfullq
<zjwpniigu> ywevjcwjd
<fbjrwhcdhc> umecsfive
<blgmhrvgfe> jxzgmaa
<iyevuqw> jssrxpr
<kpaebehutb> ctotzp
<svkusslvw> nlwkalikul
<ajepiibmw> aczfxaz
<exlkpfzic> omffcpvd
<jcepujhw> hmsaqw
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<zzqyqwgmux> lxijjjbt
<kjstql> bwzcvhc
<blgmhrvgfe> mfjejj
<zjwpniigu> wkknvta
<fbjrwhcdhc> sbpsvzqerq
<ybfxyw> udzazr
<kpaebehutb> lecixca
<iyevuqw> tfcijblrd
<svkusslvw> clmohk
<jcepujhw> dkzgvhi
<ajepiibmw> svzwyue
<exlkpfzic> obmvnkti
<zzqyqwgmux> aibfelw
<blgmhrvgfe> vqaybheblg
<kjstql> mpanyaddgy
<zjwpniigu> zlzozofh
<fbjrwhcdhc> yhirit
<ybfxyw> kjpfvxem
<jcepujhw> foltmjlj
<ajepiibmw> gdlyithbv
<exlkpfzic> vplaujfwl
<zzqyqwgmux> pvevcvw
<kpaebehutb> jlbghjhhm
<iyevuqw> oxpmdzyr
<svkusslvw> farsbhu
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<xushi> when rebooting, logging in through cli mode, it just immediately tells me failed login
<phy2> nice post
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<kkathman> perm ban time for that idiot
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<phy2> I have Feisty 64bit installed, I would like to also install Feisty 32 bit for comparison, will installer like that idea?
<elkbuntu> whoa
<DiMiTr1> excuse me? where i can get russion irc-forum?
<LjL> !ru | DiMiTr1
<ubotu> DiMiTr1:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<xushi> guys seriously, i've been asking here since 11am, and it's 4.30pm now
<phy2> Ok, you go first
<mignus> anybody know to install virtualbox on 7.04
<xushi> and why does teh recovery mode give me just one TTY ? the others are blank
<magicrobotmonkey> ive got a couple friends who i want to get to install ubuntu next to windows, in the install option to resize the existing partition, does it automatically create / and swap partitions, or will they have to do that?
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me where downloaded packages are stored
<xushi> fsck this.
<Hobbsee> magicrobotmonkey: should be automatic
<magicrobotmonkey> sweet thats what i was hoping
<magicrobotmonkey> that makes 3 converts this weekend
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> * :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<merike> someone to help with network conf?
<scales11> merike: what about it
<HorizonXP> hey
<merike> I used edgy's alternate installer and autoconf failed for me, I now need to configure manually
<HorizonXP> I'm having an issue with Bittorrent downloads in Feisty
<HorizonXP> Azureus can't seem to connect to anyone
<scales11> merike: i dont suppose you want to try feisty
<HorizonXP> I installed Firestarter, and turned off the firewall.... heck, I even added the appropriate ports
<salty> merike, are you using wireless?
<merike> I actually did once and went back to edgy
<HorizonXP> Azureus says it can get through, but I'm getting no connections
<scales11> HorizonXP: prob have ports that are being blocked, could be your router
<merike> at the moment I'd like to get ethernet working
<HorizonXP> And when it tries to connect to the tracker, I get ProtocolException: Connection Reset by Peer
<HorizonXP> scales11: I opened those up. I even put myself in the DMZ.
<jussi01> HorizonXP: do torrents work on windows for you?
<HorizonXP> jussi01: I don't know, I haven't tried.
<ward_> HorizonXP: Do you by any chance have a seperate router and modem? in that case u should portforward them on both devices
<scales11> HorizonXP: sometimes that still isnt enought, could also be your provider.
<salty> merike, my ethernet worked automatically for me....but i had to configure my wireless
<scales11> ward_: yeah i had that problem
<jussi01> HorizonXP: a lot of pproviders block bittorrent ports...
<merike> I enabled connection, used ifup for eth0, but there's something else I need as well
<HorizonXP> ward_: Yeah, but I don't think I have acces to configure my cable modem.
<salty> merike,  'ifconfig eth0 up' ?
<HorizonXP> scales11, jussi01: It could be. I'm on Rogers... they're notorious for doing it.... But i figured it would just be slow
<merike> mine did too last time when I used usual installer, however this time it hung
<hdxx> HorizonXP: try to change port .. tcp and udp.. 40000 or more.
<ward_> HorizonXP: i don't know much about cable modems :(
<ward_> you could allways try to http tunnel it lol, if possible
<HorizonXP> hdxx: How would I do that in Azureus?
<merike> salty: did that
<HorizonXP> ward_: that's ok
<salty> merike,  are your restricted-modules installed
<NekoKun> Hello! We're having a small problem in our lan. Unfortunelly we have no gateway to set a traffic monitor... so, there's any net sniffer that could help us to find the broadcaster that is killing our net?
<scales11> ward_:, HorizonXP: i was able to access the router, you just need its address
<HorizonXP> what about protocol encryption?
<r0ute> NekoKun: tcpdump ?
<hdxx> HorizonXP: http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~adv50115/Misc/AzureusSettings1.jpg ..
<phy2> sniffer = wireshark
<savetheWorld> NekoKun: tcpdump
<merike> salty: need to check
<salty> ok
<scales11> HorizonXP: ward_: i mean modem
<Geist_> Anybody knows how to make my nfs client look at the server every time I try to mount something?
<ward_> scales11: serious? how did u access?
<savetheWorld> NekoKun: do you know what kind of traffic is being broadcast?
<phy2> SNIFFER === http://www.wireshark.org/
<ward_> i worked for a calbe ISP helpdesk lol
<ward_> cable
<NekoKun> savetheWorld: no idea
<HorizonXP> scales11: ok, i'll try to find that.... hdxx: Ok, i'm changing my value to 40000
<HorizonXP> but guys: What does ProtocolException: Peer closed connection mean?
<savetheWorld> NekoKun: What symptoms are you seeing?
<Andeh> hello
<merike> salty: seems that they are not, but wouldn't I need them for wireless not ethernet?
<scales11> HorizonXP: ward_: let me see, i went into the router, and checked out what its gateway was, then typed it into the browser :)  i am unfortunate or lucky enough to had a modem that really has a built in router, so the combo of the two was a pain on ports
<Andeh> I want to use my wireless network. I plugged in my wireless card and the lights went on. What i need to do now?
<brussel_> How do you uncompress a file like g15tools.debs.tar.bz2
<ward_> nice scales11, so it was just trough http?
<HorizonXP> scales11: Ok, i've accessed my modem
<MarcN> brussel_: tar jxvf
<Andeh> I want to use my wireless network. I plugged in my wireless card and the lights went on. What i need to do now?
<brussel_> even though it has a bz2 at the end?
<HorizonXP> scales11: All I can do is view statuses
<scales11> ward_: HorizonXP:  yeah just through http
<salty> merike, with my Intel based system...i had problems with eth0 as well...you might also want to make sure dhcp got installed...beyond that i can't help
<Geist_> salty: sorry, didn't know private msg is off:  first find your card here: /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz (search hda) then think of witch model could match better and edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Geist_>  I needed 5 or 6 trys
<Jammeri> brussel_, tar can handle bzip and gzip
<NekoKun> savetheWorld: the lan traffic is too slow, hub seem that have lot of work from some machines... upload a 700mb file may take 5minutes, even more
<com13error> Andeh your wireless is USB port or PCI..
<brussel_> thanks MarcN, it worked
<ward_> scales11: gonna test that out next time im with someone who has cable, thanx :-)
<salty> ok thnx Geist_
<Garnol> i have a problem with this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302-2 .. i used the fakeroot sh ..... command .. but my computer says that there is no such directory or file ..  What could i do wrong .. here is the command i used: fakeroot sh ./home/gabriel/Desktop/Grafikkarten Treiber/ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run ----buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<scales11> HorizonXP: humm, i know mine wasnt the nicest interface.  prob a good idea to google more about the router
<Andeh> com13error: No. I plug it in the wireless card slot (laptop)
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<ExIG> _Neil: got it working on Amsn with cam, looks awful but works
<Garnol> can anyone help ??
<LMJ> a friend of mine using an ATI video card who make a crazy noise (fan speed at 100%), I saw he was using a program on Windows to reduce the GPU fan speed, anybody knows something similar on linux/Ubuntu  ?
<savetheWorld> NekoKun: could be many things, even bad cables causing signal reflections and collisions
<Andeh> com13error: I looked in Network Settings and it's set to "Roaming Mode"
<savetheWorld> NekoKun: how many machiens are on the LAN?
<scales11> anyone have any good suggestions to network manager?
<ward_> scales11; HorizonXP: maybe u can access it with telnet, somtimes there are options that only work trough telnet
<NekoKun> 9 machines...
<Garnol>  i have a problem with this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302-2 .. i used the fakeroot sh ..... command .. but my computer says that there is no such directory or file ..  What could i do wrong .. here is the command i used: fakeroot sh ./home/gabriel/Desktop/Grafikkarten Treiber/ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run ----buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<scales11> sorry good replacements to network manager?  i like the vpn and wpa
<HorizonXP> scales11: There's no options here to change anything... it just displays info
<com13error> Check out Roaming Mode... Must manual config...
<merike> salty, which dhcp entries would I need?
<ward_> HorizonXP; scales11: maybe u can access it with telnet, somtimes there are options that only work trough telnet
<HorizonXP> scales11: connection refused through telnet
<com13error> check for your DNS Serv... again...
<Garnol>  i have a problem with this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c3f28515df1775ec5e62e78fd6c0f8f54e5f9302-2 .. i used the fakeroot sh ..... command .. but my computer says that there is no such directory or file ..  What could i do wrong .. here is the command i used: fakeroot sh ./home/gabriel/Desktop/Grafikkarten Treiber/ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run ----buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<com13error> Andeh Check out Roaming Mode... Must manual config...
<jussi01> Garnol: have you installed fakeroot?
<savetheWorld> NekoKun: If you have something you can do that shows/causes the problem, i would unplug half the machines and then do that thing.  If the problem is gone, then you can start narrowing down which of the unpluigged machines (or hub ports) may be causing the problem.
<Andeh> com13error: How do i get it to show me the availible networks?
<ward_> can anyone help me with a ffmpeg problem?
<Seeker`> Garnol: Is the "." before /home meant to be there
<NekoKun> savetheWorld: doing it
<salty> merike, i just apt-get install dhcp and it worked for me
<deadeyes> hi all, I have a computer that has 2 network card.
<Garnol> i think so (seeker)
<com13error> Andeh : Print screen some error for me...
<deadeyes> one for internal network, the other for internet
<merike> salty, but if you open synaptic, how many you have?
<OuZo> were can i set global environment variables? i want to set java class paths... thanks
<deadeyes> I want name resolving, do I need a caching name server or...?
<com13error> Andeh : my e-mail gimp_983@linuxmail.org
<PriceChild> com13error, probably not the best idea to share your email out in irc like that ;)
<scales11> com13error: i try do disable roaming mode and manual config doesnt have wpa support
<Andeh> com13error:  What?
<merike> salty, I've got 2, dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common
<Seeker`> Garnol: That means that it is a relative directory (i.e. the directory you are tunning the command from has a directory inside it called "home")
<Andeh> com13error: I don't have an error i want to know where i can see the availible networks
<com13error> uhmm... sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<salty> merike,  dhcp3-client is what i have installed
<com13error> it work check some wireless network in your group.
<Andeh> I am in xubuntu, and this sounds like a KDE program. Is there a gnome/xfce prog for this?
<Andeh> Oh. it also says knetworkmanager is the latest version
<Andeh> so i dont need to install anything
<Rumpanzle> Q: how to change the display of the filedate from Yesterday/Today etc. to the actual date dd.mm.yyyy with time?
<Andeh> It's giving lots of errors now...
<Andeh> when i start it up...
<Andeh> Yay no wireless networks found
<okazujesiezenie> Hi guys i am trying to delete network manager ion my xubuntu to use wicd, but i cant find right packages. There ar no networ-manager packages installed
<com13error> ATI card not support Kubuntu for install beryl ?
<deadeyes> I have something really strange, I started startx and now stopped it with Ctrl-C. Now I have all sort of strange symbols instead of letters. The only thing correct is $ :s
<deadeyes> any solution for this?except restarting:s
<Andeh>  I am in Knetworkmanager. I press "enable wireless network device" and it enables it. Then it disables it immedieately. What's this?
<edgy> hi
<Seeker`> com13error: I didn't have any luck with Beryl on my ATI card
<com13error> yep, the next week i'll buy new card with nVidia.
<com13error> now i use ati x300
<jrib> deadeyes: try "reset"
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<Andeh> I am in Knetworkmanager. I press "enable wireless network device" and it enables it. Then it disables it immedieately. What's this?
<com13error> i need to use Kubuntu.... it work support my language.
<Andeh> Lovely
<mirche> hey all..
<Andeh> I enable my wireless device in Knetworkmanager and it disables it
<aeonix> umm i got a problem with my sound agian
<edgy> aeonix: what's that?
<ezel> Anybody care to help a newbie? I need to switch my mouse-buttons around :-)
<edgy> ezel: use windows ;)
<aeonix> edgy my sound worked just fine yester day and today poooof no sound
<bulmer> Andeh: can you try manually enabling it via  ifup wlan0  ?
<Cerda> i have problems with eth0:avah, network isnt working
<RedACE> I'm trying to follow Hoary's ClearType-like fonts howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<elkbuntu> ezel, system > preferences > mouse> check the 'Left-handed mouse' box
<kkathman> ezel  system - preferences - mouse
<ezel> edgy: I have been. For 4 years to long. :-)
<RedACE> but when I edit xorg.conf and reboot xdpyinfo output doesn't change
<narker> is there some application that allows me to run my CURRENT windows xp installation on LInux? (without installing a new one installation)
<elkbuntu> kkathman, i win :
<kkathman> elkbuntu,  hehe
<Andeh> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<Andeh> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Andeh> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<Andeh> Failed to bring up wlan0.
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> Very helpful
<elkbuntu> !paste > Andeh
<bulmer> narker: via vmware perhaps?
<Andeh> But it is plugged in
<peippo> Hi. I have a problem starting my Ubuntu Edgy GUI (X?) After the login screen I get this msg, and a black screen for a few seconds, then get thrown back to the login. "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Unable to determine the address of the message bus". Any ideas what to do?
* kkathman bows to elkbuntu 's typing skills
<narker> bulmer: I think you need a new installation for it
<narker> it doesnt work with your current one
<ezel> elkbuntu: kkathman : I've looked there. . The Problem is that the Leftbutton is working correctly. . But when I click the middlebutton it acts like a rightbutton and the rightbutton acts like a middlebutton. .
<bulmer> narker: umm no need for a new install, assuming your distro is fairly recent
<narker> my distro?
<narker> vmware distro?
<kkathman> ezel yikes :)
<Andeh> Anyone???
<bulmer> narker no, vwmare can sit on top of dapper
<RedACE> I'm trying to follow Hoary's ClearType-like fonts howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 but when I edit xorg.conf and reboot xdpyinfo output doesn't change. Anyone know why?
<narker> well, I'm using Feisty
<ezel> elkbuntu: kkathman : this thread is not getting the response it should: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2571763#post2571763
<narker> so you say I can run my windows xp installation with VMWare?
<deadeyes> jrib: solved it:D thanks!
<bulmer> narker: try it ..yes
<strabes> narker: yes. http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware_converter_windows_linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Andeh> Bulmer
<Andeh> It said could not find my wireless device when i did that command
<Andeh> But its plugged in
<chequers_> hi all, I was wondering if it's possible to write to an NTFS drive without having to reboot? I need to do so without restarting as I'm running from a liveCD
<narker> thank you bulmer, strabes
<bulmer> Andeh perhaps its not named wlan0 maybe eth0 or ath0 ?
<Andeh> eth0 is my current internet that i'm using to type this
<Cerda> i have problems with eth0:avah, network isnt working
<bulmer> Andeh: but what is the name assigned to your wireless?
<aeonix> i fixed my sound i ummm had the vollum down
<NeuPhate> Andeh: wireless commonly called ra0 maybe?
<CokeNCode> aeonix, lol ... happens to the best of us lad
<Andeh> i dunno, i plugged it in 2 minutes ago
<RedACE> I'm trying to follow Hoary's ClearType-like fonts howto here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 but when I edit xorg.conf and reboot xdpyinfo output doesn't change. Anyone know why?
<Andeh> ra?
<Flonares> hi gentz! I defragged my disk, and i was through with my analisys of my hdd. I've found out that the hdd isn't mounted! so how the hell could i even install it? any ideas?
<Andeh> ok, now it says this :  Ignoring unknown interface ra0=ra0.
<amaan> is anyone having problems with volume control?
<bulmer> Flonares: you sure you defrag the correct hdd? lol
<Cerda> nobody had problems with eth0:avah ?
<LjL> RedACE: Hoary is not supported anymore
<Flonares> bulmer, i did as it is the *only* hdd the computer have
<Flonares> o:)
<peippo> Hi. I have a problem starting my Ubuntu Edgy GUI (X?) After the login screen I get this msg, and a black screen for a few seconds, then get thrown back to the login. "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Unable to determine the address of the message bus". Any ideas what to do?
<R3ddy> does the IE-Tab addon for firefox work on linux? i can't seem to download it
<jjj> has anyone here has experience installing kubuntu/ubuntu on a flashdrive?
<jjj> has anyone here has experience installing kubuntu/ubuntu on a flashdrive?
<bulmer> Flonares: thats cool, you can defrag a hdd even if not installed..
<LjL> !install > jjj    (jjj, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bugz_> what version of wxPython is in ubuntu-7.04?
<qaldune> r3ddy does IE works natively on linux?
<RedACE> LjL: Well is there a way to make the fonts not blurry?
<Flonares> bulmer, i defragged it using XP
<qaldune> r3ddy let me answer for you: no
<R3ddy> :(
<LjL> !info wxpython2.6-0 | bugz_
<jjj> "IE-Tab addon for firefox work on linux" how will that work if there is no IE in linux? except if it has wine incarnations...
<Flonares> then i ran the kubuntu cd
<Flonares> and ziltch!
<ubotu> bugz_: Package wxpython2.6-0 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flonares> i couldn't install it
<bulmer> Cerda: what do you have?
<SexyBoBo2> How do you install e mod_include from the command line?
<qaldune> r3ddy you can try ie4linux if really need to use IE
<Flonares> the instalator couldn't even tell me how much of the disk was at use!
<prk350> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<prk350> See `config.log' for more details.
<LjL> !info python-wxgtk2.8 | bugz_
<jrib> SexyBoBo2: it's installed when you install apache2
<LjL> !build-essential > prk350    (prk350, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubotu> bugz_: python-wxgtk2.8: wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (wxPython binding). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1.1-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 3393 kB, installed size 14648 kB
<SexyBoBo2> k thx
<Cerda> is there a way to disable avahi??
<jrib> SexyBoBo2: (you might need to enable it with a2enmod though)
<R3ddy> no, it's just that i have som programs ive built with pascal (delphi) and they use some IE components.. would be handy if i could run the on linux as well
<LjL> Cerda: /etc/default/avahi, i think
<prk350> LjL, if i apt-get build-essential, its ok?
<bulmer> Cerda am curious what kind of interface you have there?
<LjL> prk350: yes
<R3ddy> ljl: are you from norway?
<qaldune> R3ddy mmm that seems like a lot of pain and headache
<salty> ok....no luck on the sound card gonna split the hd again with xp and 6.10....bbl
<LjL> R3ddy: no
<R3ddy> darn
<LjL> R3ddy: what's the problem?
<Flonares> help, plz?
<Cerda> bulmer u mean my network advice? or the network in my home?
<prk350> oh cool
<ston> in what directory is kernel situated?
<prk350> tks LjL
<R3ddy> i thought for a second you were jon lecj johansen, nvm :p
<LjL> ston: /boot/
<Flonares> hi gentz! I defragged my disk, and i was through with my analisys of my hdd. I've found out that the hdd isn't mounted! so how the hell could i even install it? any ideas?
<bulmer> Cerda: that avahi you speak of..
<R3ddy> but that would be jlj not ljl
<__doc__> hi, is it a common occurence that after an update opera suddenly stops working?
<SexyBoBo2> were is httpd.conf file located by default?
<amaan> can somebody help me with my volume?
<jrib> SexyBoBo2: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf is probably what you want
<Cerda> bulmer actually i dont know, i dindt see this in dapper, and now i installed feisty and there it is, and network doesnt work anymore
<skt> Hello, does anyone have experience using a Zboard with Feisty? nothing is recognising the multimedia button keycodes, I've tried gnome-keyboard-properties and keytouch (even though keytouch lets me select Zboard from within keytouch-editor)
<LjL> Flonares, to be honest, that explanation doesn't make any sense. defragged? analysis? does that have to do with Ubuntu?
<SexyBoBo2> Thanks
<ston> LjL : config-2.6.18-4-486  initrd.img-2.6.18-4-486  vmlinuz-2.6.18-4-486
<ston> grub  System.map-2.6.18-4-486
<qaldune> skt ever heard of lineakd?
<LjL> ston: vmlinuz-2.6.18-4-486 is the kernel
<ston> what is kernel?
<bulmer> Cerda: i dont know either
<LjL> ston: i don't think you should be ever touching it manually, though.
<LjL> (a 486 kernel...?)
<qaldune> skt it was a project to get linux to make use of multimedia keys of modern keyboards
<skt> galdune, I just found that site from google so I'm taking a look now
<Lobosque> hey guys, i have just put a new HD in my pc (now i have 2) and installed windows in it, and now, when i trty to boot linux, i get this when the loading bar is about 1/10 of its total: /bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off
<Flonares> LjL, i wanted to install UBUNTU in my laptop. I defragged the disk, so that i could resize my windows partition to create and extended partition and hence i could install ubuntu
<qaldune> skt i just hope they didn't give up
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > chequers_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<skt> I'm hoping so too
<LjL> Flonares: and the problem is? "it's not mounted", you say? where should it be mounted?
<chequers_> jrib, cheers
<__doc__> I had to reinstall opera...
<jrib> chequers_: you'll need to enable universe on the lvie cd though
<Lobosque> hey guys, i have just put a new HD in my pc (now i have 2) and installed windows in it, and now, when i trty to boot linux, i get this when the loading bar is about 1/10 of its total: /bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off
<LjL> Lobosque: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<chequers_> jrib, I can do that at least, cheers
<Lobosque> LjL page not found
<hidan> hey all, i just created a new fat32 partition. However, Ubuntu mounts it as /media/disk instead of /media/hdc2 . Also, Ubuntu seems to have mounted something else as /media/hdc2 . Any ideas?
<tbuss> I know this might not be the place to post, but I have looked everywhere and have tried many apps in the past couple of days. Does anyone know of a decent chat app that I can use for my website (user to user)
<the_hammer> pretty cool that ya can have both kde and gnome in ubuntu
<LjL> Lobosque, the page is there, make sure you or your client didn't mangle the URL.
<LjL> @bug 96084
<the_hammer> i tried ubuntu before and couldnt do that ran into depencies problems
<kkathman> the_hammer,  thats pretty well accepted in most distros :)
<Lobosque> LjL its a launchpad error, not a browser error
<pike_> hidan: if this is on your hard drive and not flash just sudo gedit /etc/fstab and change the mountpoint
<the_hammer> just cant seem to get beryl working
<LjL> Lobosque: yet, i can guarantee you that the URL that i pasted is correct.
<hidan> pike_ : ooh okay thank you. ^^
<Petey> Hey guys, good morning to you
<the_hammer> weird tho that the kde is only 3.5 and not 3.5.6
<LjL> Lobosque: anyway, just go to bugs.ubuntu.com and type "job control turned off" in
<LjL> the_hammer: KDE is 3.5.6 in Ubuntu 7.04
<Petey> I am wondering if Unbuntu runs in a MSFT Virtual Server environment?  It seems to just get stuck
<LjL> the_hammer: 3.5.6 is also available from kubuntu.org for Ubuntu 6.10
<the_hammer> i got 7.04 ubuntu thats what i cant understand
<Tom47> i have a Canon N1240U scanner which has stopped working in feisty any ideas on why? ... is seen and recognised ok but refuses to scan
<Flonares> LjL, i can't install ubuntu. I can't use the partition to resize the disk, hence i can create the extended filesystem. and the dmesg informs me that the disk is not mounted.
<LjL> the_hammer: installed fresh, or upgraded?
<the_hammer> fresh
<the_hammer> i switched over kubuntu 7.04
<the_hammer> but formated and installed fresh
<LjL> the_hammer: uhm, so if you do Help / About KDE in any KDE application, it doesn't say "3.5.6"?
<the_hammer> to avoid complications wich i seem to have anyways
<the_hammer> nope
<the_hammer> just 3.5
<zylthinking> why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?
<chequers_> how do I find device addresses for hard drives on my system?
<the_hammer> brb ill reload in kde
<LjL> Flonares: i still have trouble following you. you're using the Desktop CD installer, right? and the problem is that you get an error (logged by dmesg) when the installer tries to partition?
<Lobosque> LjL can't find anything helpful in launchpad
<Loco> hi anybody knows if theres a plugin for the gkrellm that show up the voltages and cpu temperature?
<LjL> Lobosque: maybe it's not "helpful", but bug number 96084 definitely sound relevant to your problem, doesn't it. the title being "boot - /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<LjL> if that's not relevant, i don't know what is
<Flonares> LjL, yes. I get an error, saying that the operation cannot be done.
<zylthinking> who can tell me why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?
<animu1> hey guys, im new to ubuntu wondering if anyone can help me with a problem im having
<hidan> pike_ oh dear, in fstab: seems /media/disk can't be found anywhere. there is a /media/hdc2 in fstab though but it's listed as an ntfs entry? huh?
<LjL> Flonares: are you in the Live CD now?
<Lobosque> LjL it do not load in IE and FireFox
<the_hammer> ahh ok it is 3.5.6
<Flonares> LjL, no.
<the_hammer> just the wall paper is 3.5
<Flonares> LjL, I can patch up to the LiveCd in no time.
<the_hammer> cool
<the_hammer> ok im all good
<LjL> Lobosque: sigh, just go to bugs.ubuntu.com and type in 96084!
<elkbuntu> loco_aullador, lm_sensors will need to be compiled before the temp works
<SnarkyTwit> Hi folks
<LjL> Flonares: you should probably do that, as if you're in Windows, i doubt i know how to diagnose anything
<zylthinking> Hi, all:
<LjL> !hi
<loco_aullador> elkbuntu,  but lm sensors is a plugin for the gkrellm?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zylthinking> why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?
<Flonares> LjL, thks!
<Flonares> brb*
<elkbuntu> loco_aullador, no, lm_sensors is what feeds the information to gkrellm. the info wont show up unless gkrellm is getting the info
<SnarkyTwit> wow... this fiesty fawn version of ubuntu is great1!
<the_hammer> ya i agree
<loco_aullador> elkbuntu,  ahhh ok thanx
<SexyBoBo2> what would i put in my robot.txt to prevent microsof from indexing a folder called files
<the_hammer> i like the ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn better then kubuntu lol
<SnarkyTwit> finally a version of linux that works with my sound card!
<SnarkyTwit> woo!!
<LjL> SexyBoBo2: a bit offtopic, don't you think? =)
<the_hammer> here i got best of both worlds gnome and kde
<brussel_> wow, ubuntu forums are down! Does that happen often? Seems very strange...
<aidan> the_hammer: console? :P
<pike_> SnarkyTwit: just wait till the next update ;p
<Flonares> LjL, i found a bug report in launchpad that seems almost similar to mine.
<brussel_> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<elkbuntu> brussel_, back up for me
<zylthinking> why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?
<SnarkyTwit> I have a Vista wallpaper as my background ;)
<ex4n> anyone have a minute to help me with a problem im having..
<brussel_> i'll try again, was down for about 5 minutes when i last checked
<jpotex> Is "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" really supposed to remove my xorg.conf ?
<brussel_> yep, http://ubuntuforums.org/ is back up
<Flonares> LjL, by the way, my partition is ntfs
<SnarkyTwit> now that I have a version of linux that works with all my hardware, I'm ready to dump windows!
<albert> !format
<jpotex> Is "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" really supposed to remove my xorg.conf ?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jrib> chequers_: you want to find uuid's or /dev/sd* stuff?
<chequers_> jrib, the latter thanks
<LjL> Flonares: you mean the partition you're trying to resize? well, what's the bug report number?
<mignus> how do i total uninstall a package
<jbob286> Does anybody know how to turn off the login drum noise?
<LjL> mignus: sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<chequers_> I am trying to clean an unclean ntfs journal
<jrib> chequers_: sudo fdisk -l
<costas> hello all
<hidan> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<SnarkyTwit> hi costas
<costas> anyoneknwo which ackage the math library is in pls
<jpotex> nn av er som installerat ati-drivare i nya 7.04?
<jpotex> Is "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" really supposed to remove my xorg.conf ?
<hidan> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<costas> hi SnarkyTwit
<hidan> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Flonares> LjL , 88095
<ppewp> is there a gui for mdadm?
<gordonjcp> jbob286: yes
<mignus> it says it has to be reinstall but it cant find the package it is virtualbox
<SnarkyTwit> whuffiness!!
<jpotex> Is "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" really supposed to remove my xorg.conf ?
<gordonjcp> jbob286: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Accessibility
<jbob286> gordonjcp, thanks!
<Flonares> LjL, running chkdsk now.
<LjL> Flonares: well if the problem actually is that the NTFS partition is
<Petey> I am wondering if Unbuntu runs in a MSFT Virtual Server environment?  It seems to just get stuck during the very beginning.  Anyone have any ideas?
<LjL> Flonares: yes, that's what i was going to say :)
<the_hammer> anyone have issues with beryl?
<Ramunas> hello
<LjL> !beryl > the_hammer    (the_hammer, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ramunas> I installed kubuntu desktop  to play with it, and after removing it some of my fonts are messed up
<Ramunas> I'm on gnome
<zylthinking> who can tell me why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?=-O
<yalu> people; Ive been seqrching on this problem for hours but I since I upgraded from dapper to feisty the keyboard layout is in qwerty and I can't set it back. where is this configured? tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg qnd selecting belgian layout at no avail
<ChinaForge> Hello,My Ubuntu 7.04 have 1 NIC and 2 IP(192.168.1.1,192.168.2.1),192.168
<ChinaForge> Hello,My Ubuntu 7.04 have 1 NIC and 2 IP(192.168.1.1,192.168.2.1),
<yalu> also, alt does not work properly
<ChinaForge> 192.168.1.1 can access internet,
<Flonares> LjL, I'm going to reboot. cya.
<ChinaForge> 192.168.2.1 connect a subnet 192.168.2.x,
<GameCat> I am using Kubuntu and trying to compile a GTK+ app - which packages do I need for GTK+ compiling?
<MrGreen> are there any docs for rebuilding ubuntu kernels?
<ChinaForge> How can let 192.168.2.X access internet?
<mignus> please help my system is f***ed up
<bulmer> ChinaForge: that subnet has to have a gateway that allows it to access the internet
<GameCat> I get the error "checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no" can anyone tell me what I'm missing?
<albert> hi, i have a question concerning a dual boot system
<crimsun> GameCat: libgtk2.0-dev.
<O2O> hello
<GameCat> crimsun: terrific, thanks
<jrib> mignus: virtualbox isn't an ubuntu package, try installing it again from where you got it
<Eze1> Hi everybody! Anybody that can help me with my feisty fawn problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291138
<albert> i'm running an ubuntu system and i got some free harddrive space left. so, when i boot up with the windows cd and do an install on the cd, does windows automatically write itself into the grub menu?
<albert> install on the free space
<mignus> i cant do that it says i dont have permission to open it ever that im the owner
<chinny> hi wondering if anyone can help with a (hopefully) quick question. I am fairly new to linux so not very good. Am trying to inverse grep a file for multiple strings but it doesn't seem to work. My script is: grep -v '12121|567456|8653' ~/filename.csv I was expecting all lines except those containing any of the three strings to be returned but obviously i am missing something....
<ChinaForge> Hello,My Ubuntu 7.04 have 1 NIC and 2 IP(192.168.1.1,192.168.2.1),192.168.1.1 can access internet, 192.168.2.1 connect a subnet 192.168.2.x,How can let 192.168.2.X access internet?
<jrib> mignus: try to address the person you are speaking to or your messages are likely to get lost in the scrollback.  What says you don't have permission?
<bulmer> ChinaForge: that subnet has to have a gateway that allows it to access the internet
<zylthinking> why font change after I compiled and installed kernel 2.6.21.1?
<LjL> chinny: uhm try escaping the | (although i'm not sure with '' quotes that should matter)
<LjL> chinny: escape i mean use \|
<aidan> Is there a ubuntu package for the macosx fonts, like Lucinda Grande?
<chequers_> zylthinking, can't you just change it back yourself?
<mignus> package installer
<mignus> could not open '*'
<taylor```> keyboard => Preferences
<zylthinking> chequers_: I don't know how to changed it back and wan to know why it changed
<chinny> LjL - do you mean with '12345|\3434' etc
<LjL> albert: yes, Windows will overwrite GRUB.
<LjL> !grub > albert    (albert, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> chinny: no, '12345\|3434'
<ChinaForge> bulmer,I hope via 192.168.1.1 to access internet.
<jrib> mignus: prefix what you say to me with "jrib" please.  I have no idea what you are doing, you need to tell me exactly what you did or what command you typed
<straficchio> hi all, does anybody have some experience with ITE 8212 raid controllers?
<chinny> LjL - ah! might have been my mistake - will give that a go a sec - thank you
<albert> LjL, thx
<christia1> hey there
<socketbind_> hi, i installed 7.04 server on some archaic hardware, and just it's about to boot (telling me "Starting up...") just reboots
<bulmer> ChinaForge: you have to do some tricks on your 1.x to let 2.x use it as the gateway
<chinny> LjL - thankyou very much - seem to be it :-)
<Ramunas> um, as nobody answering me, then how do I get default ubuntu fonts back?
<strabes_> Ramunas: do you have them on your system
<mignus> jrib: im i the file manager double click the .deb file and then the package installer start but the it says i cant open the file
<LjL> socketbind_: try the kernel options "noapic", "noacpi" and/or "acpi=off"
<Falstius> ChinaForge: you would use iptables to set up forwarding from the .2. subnet to the internet.  You can do this with the command line or with a GUI like firestarter.  You can look on google for more information about NAT and IP forwarding.
<LjL> !boot > socketbind_    (socketbind_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<socketbind_> thanks LjL, i'll try them right away
<Ramunas> strabes: after installing kde some of them look different, I want them to look the way they were before
<jrib> mignus: try in a terminal using 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/package.deb' and pastebin the output
<jrib> mignus: actually, do you want virtualbox still?
<strabes> Ramunas: I know, but are the fonts installed on your system or did you remove them or something
<mignus> jrib: yes if it can run or qemu just somthing that can run windows xp
<bulmer> Falstius: is that easy to do when both nics have different ip addresses?
<christia1> you are good people
<Ramunas> strabes: I didn't touch them, kde probably did, and I just want to get things back, I didn't remove any of the fonts
<ChinaForge> Falstius,I already look on google,but i can't success. What is firestarter?
<Tom47> i have a Canon N1240U scanner which has stopped working in feisty any ideas on why? ... is seen and recognised ok but refuses to scan
<LjL> ChinaForge: a firewall GUI
<strabes> Ramunas: you can go to system, preferences, fonts and change them. I use kde so I don't remember the exact location of the preference.
<pike_> !firestarter > ChinaForge
<jrib> mignus: ok, well I don't run windows so I can't tell you what can do it, but I can try to help you figure out what is wrong with the virtualbox install.  Just pastebin the output from the previous command then
<Ramunas> strabes: that's the problem, its set to the exact same font, but it looks different now
<socketbind_> no luck : |
<strabes> Ramunas: is it smaller? not anti-aliased?
<Josesordo> I have a problem with Mplayer... :(
<Ramunas> strabes: it actually seems bigger
<Ramunas> and non anti-aliased...
<Falstius> Ramunas: wrong screen resolution?
<Ramunas> Falstius: nope, same 1024x768
<strabes> Ramunas: isn't there an anti-aliasing option in the gnome fonts preference
<strabes> Ramunas Falstius: it wouldn't be the screen resolution, it would be the dpi of his fonts.
<strabes> have you tried removing kubuntu-desktop ?
<socketbind_> erm, a strange question, is there a way to enforce the installer of 7.04 to install a -386 kernel instead of -server?
<matthew_> how do I make a user part of a group?
<jrib> matthew_: sudo addgroup USER GROUP
<jrib> matthew_: oops, that's wrong
<LjL> adduser user group
<Ramunas> strabes: yes, its removed and still the same
<matthew_> ok thanks
<strabes> Ramunas: try this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408452&highlight=change+dpi+of+fonts
<pike_> LjL: that require all groups? or just insert new group
<mignus> jrib: it start at terminal program with a license file
<strabes> Ramunas: don't know if that will help
<jrib> mignus: ok, read it and accept it if you agree
<Falstius> matthew_: you can also edit /etc/groups by hand.  It is a pretty simple file.
<LjL> pike_: hm? it will add user "user" to group "group", if group "group" exists
<mignus> i can't click ok
<jrib> mignus: try using tab to get to "ok" and then hit enter
<matthew_> i don't understand permissions at all
<matthew_> it's frustrating
<jrib> !permissions > matthew_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> Falstius: why though, when there are useful commands available? (besides, on a multiuser system, editing group or passwd naively without at least using the "vi*" locking editors is a bad idea)
<strabes> matthew_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions?highlight=%28permissions%29
<strabes> matthew_: I mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<mignus> jrib: i think it works now the terminal ends with [ ok ] 
<Falstius> LjL: don't have to look up commands you'll only use once, and I highly doubt he is on a multiuser system.  Plus, it is educational :)
<jrib> mignus: ok, try what you were doing before then
<socketbind_> is there a way to enforce the installer of 7.04 server to install a -386 kernel instead of -server?
<Juanca> hi, can anyone help me with an error I'm always getting when I log in, like this: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored..."
<Josesordo> Mplayer Movie Player --> "Error opening/initializing the select video_out (-vo) device"
<Josesordo> what is that :(
<LjL> matthew_, every file can be readable, writable and executable - and each of this can apply to the owner of the file, a group of users (type "groups" to see which groups you belong to), and everybody else. when you type "ls -l filename", it will show "-rwxrwxrwx" if the file is readable, writable and executable for all three entities
<bv> I have a repeatable installation problem with server 7.04 -- is anyone aware of install issues where server hangs during startup?
<zylthinking> who can tell me why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?=-O I am new in linux and dont know how to change it back, and why compiling or installing can changed the font of console?
<matthew_> I have a file that says this in ls -l :  -rwxrwx---  1 root games  AND I added my user to group games, but it still won't let me execute the file.  i have no idea why
<LjL> bv, socketbind_ is apparently aware of Server rebooting the computer upon startup
<socketbind_> Josesordo: preferences -> video and try selecting xv or xshm as the video output
<jrib> matthew_: you need to login again after you add your user to a group
<Josesordo> ok..let me try
<e\ectro_> For feisty.. is it better to use NVIDIA propriotary drivers or Restricted kernel modules ?
<catid> does anyone know of a tool to change laptop fan speed on a Gateway?
<Juanca> hi, can anyone help me with an error like this: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored..." everytime I login?
<Falstius> jrib: couldn't he have just used chgrp ..
<LjL> e\ectro_: err, the "restricted kernel modules" *are* the proprietary drivers.
<catid> e\ectro_: the Ubuntu packages are preferred of course over the nvidia ones
<LjL> e\ectro_: but yes, please do install the Ubuntu-provided ones, don't get them from the nvidia site or you'll run into problems with updates.
<ChinaForge> Falstius,I installed firestarter,but it can't detect eth0:1(192.168.2.1),How to set?
<zylthinking> who can tell me why console font changed after I compiling and installing kernel 2.6.21.1?=-O I am new in linux and dont know how to change it back, and why compiling or installing can change the font setting of console?
<efrancolaporte> hi im considering reinstalling windows on my PC without erasing my ubuntu partition, anyone knows of a simple way to reinstall GRUB afterwards?
<bv> LjL: In my case, the restart just after installation is finished hangs
<Falstius> ChinaForge: dunno, never used it.
<catid> does anyone know of a tool to change laptop fan speed on a Gateway?
<jrib> Falstius: to do what?
<Ramunas> strabes: thanks, but that didn't help
<Falstius> jrib: nevermind, I was imagining things.
<LjL> bv: oh, that happened to me too with Desktop, never been a real problem though
<Ramunas> I have a screenshot: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png
<kaiwai> hi
<pike_> Juanca: i dont know.. if you 'ls -la | grep .dmrc'  is the file owned by you etc ?
<tatters> Is there a backup tool like norton ghost or Vista backup tool which can run whilst ubuntu is running and create a image for a bare metal restore?
<LjL> !backup > tatters    (tatters, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ramunas> the left one is the way it used to be, and the right is current one
<kaiwai> just got a problem with the mp4mux; when I rip and encode music, the mp4mux corrupts the file :(
<e\ectro_> automatix2 site is down
<bv> LjL: it's kindof a problem not getting to the login prompt :)
<e\ectro_> :(
<ChinaForge> Falstius,Thank you!
<LjL> tatters: however, i doubt any backup software can work very reliably *while Ubuntu is running*, since ext3 doesn't have any provisions for filesystem snapshots. i know that for instance XFS does.
<efrancolaporte> im considering reinstalling windows on my PC without erasing my ubuntu partition, anyone knows of a simple way to reinstall GRUB afterwards?
<LjL> !automatix > e\ectro_    (e\ectro_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kaiwai> anyone got any experience using AAC encoding and Ubuntu
<LjL> e\ectro_: why do you feel a need to use Automatix?
<Falstius> ChinaForge: how do you have two IP addresses on different networks with 1 network card?
<LjL> !grub > efrancolaporte    (efrancolaporte, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bulmer> zylthinking: because the script uses Ncurses and have not properly taken care of script failure, it did not reset the terminal to its original settings..now to set original settings you have to kill that console and start fresh
<Juanca> pike: this Is what it gaves me: -rw-r--r--  1 zapata zapata    26 2007-04-26 08:18 .dmrc
<efrancolaporte> LjL thank you :-)
<e\ectro_> LjL:  makes life easier
<Falstius> shoe?
<LjL> e\ectro_: it does? it certainly doesn't make it easier when an update comes out and your system breaks totally.  besides, 1) the nvidia/ati drivers can now be installed automatically  2) the restricted codecs, same  3) the rest, well, learning what repositories are and how they work is something you *will* need to do, anyway
<Josesordo> socketbind_, thanks is now mplayer work ;)
<kaiwai> sorry, when I use ffmux_mp4, it corrupts the ripped file, how do I fix it
<WhoAmI> !   ?
<Juanca> can anyone help me with an error like this: "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored..." everytime I login?
<socketbind_> Josesordo: superb : )
<Falstius> Juanca: chmod 600 ~/.dmrc
<SexyBoBo2> any one know a good tutorial on Server side includes?
<Juanca> Fastius: I did that last time but still get the error
<Squeeeez> hey skunkworks :)
<mrbrocoli> Im getting an error upgrading from edgy to feisty with the update-manager ("Error authenticating some packages... bla bla.. libpq5")
<WhoAmI>        !
<mrbrocoli> any idea how to fix that or to at least make it ignore libpq5?
<LjL> !english > WhoAmI    (WhoAmI, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Falstius> Juanca: you could just delete the file.  It should be recreated automatically.
<mrbrocoli> or how to get some debug output from update-manager
<Juanca> Falstius: How do I do that?
<LjL> !gpgerr > mrbrocoli    (mrbrocoli, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Falstius> Juanca: mv .dmrc dmrc_backup
<zylthinking> kill that console? my six console form F1 to F6 just same font and what can I do to kill such a console?
<LjL> mrbrocoli: type "apt-cache policy libpq5" to see if your libpq5 came from third-party repositories
<WhoAmI>   ..
<mrbrocoli> i dont have any libpq5
<LjL> !ru | WhoAmI
<ubotu> WhoAmI:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<elkbuntu> WhoAmI, you've been warned
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX
<Juanca> Falstius: do I need to use sudo
<zylthinking> bulmer:kill that console? my six console form F1 to F6 just same font and what can I do to kill such a console?
<Falstius> Juanca: it is in your home directory. you shouldn't need to.
<Eze1> Anybody knows how to switch right/middle mousebutton functions? I want to open firefox-tabs with my MIDDLE-button instead of my RIGHT-button. . ?
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<WhoAmI> elkbuntu ~  
<oldude67> where can i get a book on ubuntu other then amazon?
<Juanca> Falstius: Ok, It gave me nothing, I assume it's done
<Falstius> Juanca: you can check, ls dmrc_backup
<tatters> join/ mythtv-users
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Juanca> Falstius: It responses "dmrc_backup"
* mode/#ubuntu [+b whoami!*@*!#ubuntu-ru]  by LjL
* WhoAmI was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL ( /join #ubuntu-ru)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b whoami!*@*!#ubuntu-ru]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b whoami!*@*!#ubuntu-ru]  by LjL
* WhoAmI was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL ( /join #ubuntu-ru)
<bxhypn> pmefnuhobg
<fijlanhr> kevnrwdeb
<rpnebaosq> doofrjajog
<kguqoxyaya> wtozsjxge
<bsjskhyu> togytwgs
<ygkehoaul> thxlkssrsy
<ifvmyewnjq> xbgxcefefb
<nkjgtlkxt> tcoeryk
<rarwgrce> nhbkekgmt
<bxhypn> orktwqofv
<fijlanhr> igmspfalw
<kguqoxyaya> meyeozm
<rpnebaosq> jykkwrv
<nkjgtlkxt> iokhdzn
<bsjskhyu> pezetnauc
<rarwgrce> iksogv
<ifvmyewnjq> ttgoaoomlc
<bxhypn> peshhxd
<fijlanhr> uospfuel
<kguqoxyaya> pctpbkwjn
<bsjskhyu> qehdomdfrs
<rarwgrce> gdgypvql
<ifvmyewnjq> nvoughvuz
<rpnebaosq> qztwwahyl
<nkjgtlkxt> knleyun
<ygkehoaul> kxynsehaxr
<ygkehoaul> giqqgnsvw
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<alindeman> Klined those I saw
<Falstius> Juanca: try to log out and back in, then you can check if it was recreated sensibly with 'cat ~/.dmrc'
<tim167> how do i clear Firefox's cache ?  it keeps loading an old version of an updated page...thanks!
<jrib> tim167: try shift+reload
<socketbind> ouch
<strabes> tim167: ctrl + f5
<jrib> tim167: and if neither of those work, tools -> clear private data
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<tim167> jrib strabes: hm doesnt work, maybe the page isn't updated at all, ill try uploading it again thanks
<Eze1> tim167: Edit-Preferences-Advanced-Networktab . There you can clear the cache.
<LjL> NOTICE - If you get "Cannot send to channel" messages, please follow the instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup to register your nickname
<Lobosque> Hello guys. I have just put a new HD in my computer with windows, and now when i try to boot the ubuntu hd, i get this error: "/bin/sh : can't acess tty/job control turned off" i searched a lot but i don't found any solution. I'm sure that it is happening because grub/ubuntu is "confused" because i installed a new HD
<mrbrocoli> how do i figure out why update-manager is aborting trying to install libpq5 (which i dont have neither care about)?
<erUSUL> mrbrocoli: do the update through terminal 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL:  im trying a dist-upgrade from edgy to fesity
<Falstius> Lobosque: it might be a problem with fstab actually, if your inserting a new drive changed the order of the sata drives.  Are you using edgy or dapper or feisty?
<tim167> Eze1: i tried that too, also i re-uploaded the page, still firefox shows the old version :s
<Lobosque> Falstius i'm using feisty
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL:  and im afraid of just changing sources.list to feisty repos as i have no idea what else does update-manager do, other than a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Falstius> Lobosque: nevermind, fstab is using UUID in that case and so adding a drive shouldn't make any difference (unless you went in and removed the UUID in which case you would probably know enough to not be asking :)).
<Petey> Does anyone know a known-working virtual PC, VMware, etc. piece of software that I can run Ubuntu in a virtual environment?  Microsoft Virtual Server doesn't seem to work :/
<Lobosque> Falstius it happens in 1/10 of the ubuntu loading bar, i'm gonna paste it in your pvt
<Falstius> Lobosque: you should just put it in pastebin and the link to the channel.
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<MarcN> Petey: Xen, VMware
<MarcN> Petey: qemu
<erUSUL> mrbrocoli: my upgrade just died too with a broken package... check if your sources.list has already be changed to point to feisty if that's the case use the command line
<Josesordo> there is a quake 3: arena for linux??
<finley> Petey: we run over 30 virtual machines off a quad cpu opteron box.  Dapper as host OS, and Ubuntu as most of the guest OS'.
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL:  no, it's all pointing to edgy still
<tim167> when i open the page with lynx it shows the right version, why  is Firefox sticking with the old version, i cleared everything...
<jvolkman> Josesordo, yes
<finley> Petey: all using vmware.
<Eze1> Anybody knows how to switch right/middle mousebutton functions? I want to open firefox-tabs with my MIDDLE-button and the desktopmenu with my RIGHT-button. . !
<jvolkman> Josesordo, id has ports of all of their games for Linux
<Josesordo> jvolkman, :O
<O2O> hi
<finley> Petey: only real issue is that guest OS clocks run a bit slowly, but a cronjob to sync them frequently (*/5) fixes that.
<Josesordo> well, I'll play it :D
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<Lobosque> I have just put a new HD in my computer with windows, and now when i try to boot the ubuntu hd, i get this error: "/bin/sh : can't acess tty/job control turned off" i searched a lot but i don't found any solution. I'm sure that it is happening because grub/ubuntu is "confused" because i installed a new HD -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18593/
<Petey> Thank you MarkN, Finley... I'm going to try VMware now
<erUSUL> mrbrocoli: maybe you can remove the conflicting package after the upgrade attemp
<Falstius> is there nothing before that?
<Petey> I just had MS VS already on a server, thought that'd work :/
<Falstius> Lobosque: is there nothing before that?
<peippo> Hi. I have a problem starting my Ubuntu Edgy GUI (X?) After the login screen I get this msg, and a black screen for a few seconds, then get thrown back to the login. "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Unable to determine the address of the message bus". Any ideas what to do?
<erUSUL> mrbrocoli: before**
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL: it fails during download of the package.. and i dont have libpq5 anywhere
<Lobosque> Falstius I don't think so. and it happens in the start of ubuntu loading bar.
<Falstius> Lobosque: sata or pata?
<Lobosque> Falstius pata
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL: it goes try to download everything, then fails then rolls back everything
<erUSUL> mrbrocoli: remove the package an try again
<Lobosque> Falstius i search and i see that people usually have this error with live cd
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL:  i dont have that package at all! :)
<Lobosque> *searched
<rever75> Hi is there a way to add  md5sum to the right click contex menu? I assume one could do it via a script that opens in a terminal. Just not a script writer
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<neverblue> I currently have a working Intel (on board) video card, I just added a ATI 8MB PCI into this system.  I followed the directions given on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide, but without success. I haven't tried the manual step, as I dont even know if I can install this card (for duals), someone know if i can?
<erUSUL> mrbrocoli: i have a similar problem with tzdata (404 not found) i just waited a few days till my irrors catched up
<Juanca> thank you LjL
<Falstius> Lobosque: you could try using a liveCD to reinstall grub.  You'd have to google for instructions.
<oldude67> ljl: sending someone to page that doesnt give specifics for newbie will get them lost
<Juanca> Falstius: Hey. It didn't worked
<oldude67> ljl: sorry for the hassle
<LjL> oldude67, i'm not entirely sure *what* specifics that page doesn't give... it gives you every single command you have to type. and since you're on IRC, it should be pretty obvious they're to be typed, well, on IRC:...
<Falstius> Juanca: the message didn't go away, or it didn't recreate .dmrc?
<e\ectro_> I ran a netboot install for this version of feisty, and I must say, the GRUB setup just BLOWS...  I have 1 SATA (primary), 2 IDE drives, and it thought my SATA was (hd2,0).  had to boot off knoppix, chroot, and resetup grub..  just thought I'd share
<Juanca> Falstius: the message didn't go away
<Meltir> how do i add a pl_PL.ISO locale in ubuntu ? under debian when i did dpkg-reconfigure locale i got a nice list of locales i could compile, how do i get something like that here ?
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL:  bummer.. how do i find out more info about whats going wrong? the logs dont say much..
<oldude67> ljl: well im use to windows that usually is all add in with the download of things...not afterwards
<mrbrocoli> erUSUL:  logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade (is there any other?)
<Juanca> Falstius: I didn't check if .dmrc was recreated
<oldude67> ljl : so i didnt know if i had to go to a setting or something to do that.
<oldude67> ljl: or irc homepage.
<awk_> can somebody recommed media player with cue/mp3 support (for gnome) ?
<LjL> oldude67: eh?! this has nothing to do with Ubuntu. you're presently on the Freenode IRC (Internet Relay Chat) network -- you'd have to follow the same step if you had joined from within Windows.
<Falstius> Juanca: can you do ls -l .dmrc and paste the -rw-r----- part?
<bwlang> awk_: vlc can play just about anything
<pike_> Juanca: just curious if you ls -l /home you own home dir right?
<LjL> oldude67, IRC isn't something specific to Ubuntu. this is simply the Ubuntu IRC channel on the Freenode network.
<oldude67> no never had
<awk_> bwlang: yeah, but it's cue support does not work for me
<oldude67> ljl: no never had irc before
<Juanca> Falstius: ls: .dmrc: No such file or directory
<LjL> oldude67: that's because you never installed any IRC program. i guess.
<Juanca> pike: How do I know from the output I get?
<oldude67> ljl: no.....only thing i had close to it was mirc and set that all up before even logging into chat
<Falstius> !grub > Lobosque (the reinstalling grub after windows bit, should be applicable in this case too)
<neverblue> anyone to help with this ATI card install?
<Juanca> pike: My home folder is in green
<Juanca> pike: I mean highlighted
<oldude67> ljl: like i said sorry for the hassle....its new.
<Lobosque> Faltius what is busybox?
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<Falstius> Lobosque: it is a program that emulates many of the normal command line programs like cat, cp, mv but it is much much smaller.
<oldude67> can anyone tell me other then amazon , on where to find a book on ubuntu?
<matid> Anyone with Joost (http://joost.com) invites to spare?
<hoffmanc> hello, does anyone know of an IRC client with vim readline support?
<Juanca> Falstius: this is what i get with "ls -l .dmrc":     ls: .dmrc: No such file or directory
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<ccnp> my sound card  is not work in ubuntu 7.4  it is  Adi 1981B SoundMAX  i need help
<neverblue> can you use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to setup dual monitors?
<Lobosque> Faltius "I've had the same problem as you have and spent hours going through the jungle of posts on this topic. In the end, the solution was, for me at least, VERY simple: I changed the UUID of my disk in my menu.lst (/boot/grub/menu.lst) to the classical identification of device location." How do I do this?
<Falstius> Juanca: yeah, I'm thinking.  You could check what pike asked by doing ls -l /home and looking for your user name.  It should look like (with different dates) drwxr-x--x 125 zapata zapata 12288 2007-05-01 10:20 zapata
<Ramunas> my fonts look like this: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png and I was told that I need to enable xft, anybody knows how to do that?
<Juanca> Falstius: It is "drwxrwxrwx 52 zapata zapata  4096 2007-05-01 10:09"
<hoffmanc> I mean, I don't care about color support or anything, I would just like an easier way to edit lines when I make spelling mistakes and such
<Juanca> Falstius: well "drwxrwxrwx 52 zapata zapata  4096 2007-05-01 10:09 zapata" actually
<Falstius> Juanca: do you need to give write permissions to your home directory to other users?
<Juanca> Falstius: no
<Falstius> Juanca: do chmod o-rwx /home/zapata
<neverblue> I currently have a working Intel (on board) video card, I just added a ATI 8MB PCI into this system.  I followed the directions given on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide, but without success. I haven't tried the manual step, as I dont even know if I can install this card (for duals), someone know if i can?
<Juanca> Falstius: how do I know if that worked?
<Falstius> Juanca: that just does the base directory, to do all of the files and subdirectories it is chmod -R o-rwx /home/zapata ... but you probably don't need that to fix this problem (it would be good for security however)
<rever75> Is there a network card tester?  I am having tons of issues with my network card. I can download stuff but the md5sum is always wrong.
<rever75> Someone else on the same network can download it and the md5sum is correct.
<Flonares> LjL, kubuntu is rollin' on the pc! thks o/
<rever75> HOwever, if I copy it from his machine to mine it is wrong when done.
<Falstius> Juanca: you can ls -l /home again.  To check if the error message goes away, login again.
<hoffmanc> can anyone even see what I'm writing?
<Tom47> hoffmanc: i use xchat gnome and it has a spell checker
<rever75> yes hoffmanc
<Yabbo> hoffmanc: i can see you talking
<Falstius> rever75: $5 for a new network card?
<Juanca> Flastius: I will, thank you. But what about "cat: /.dmrc: No such file or directory"
<hoffmanc> rever75, that was just an example, sometimes new words must be added, or I want to delete the rest of the line fast, etc.
<Falstius> Juanca: that is okay.  Even if you don't have one, it isn't a problem.
<rever75> Falstius, I agree I believe that is it too. However, is there a network card tester
<cute_bettong> im useing the gl desktop stuff....and i hit something that let me zoom and pan around the desktops as if they where a cube...can anyone tell me what i hit to do that? i have things set to default keys and such...i just turned the effects on...but don't know how to use them
<hoffmanc> I use vi mode in the shell, and it would be nice to have the same functionality in an irc client
<zylthinking> hellow, my terminal font changed but I don't know why, seems compiling and installing new kernel don't effect the font setting, isn' it
<strabes> cute_bettong: ctrl+alt+mouseclick
<e\ectro_> ccnp: alsamixer
<e\ectro_> ccnp: make sure that you dont have things muted
<zylthinking> hellow, my terminal font changed but I don't know why, seems compiling and installing new kernel don't effect the font setting, isn' it
<Lobosque> how do i edit a file in terminal?
<cute_bettong> strabes, dosen't seem to work.... O_o could i have broken it....i did it by accedent the first time lol
<Arby> cute_bettong: try ctrl-alt-leftarrow/rightarrow.
<strabes> cute_bettong: do you have the desktop cube plugin enabled
<Falstius> Lobosque: nano is easy to use
<StoneNote> Lobosque, depends on the file. either "nano <filename>" or "sudo nano <filename>"
<strabes> nano is awesome. i'd learn vi if i had the time
<strabes> i bet vi would be better once you learned all the commands and things
<cute_bettong> strabes, how do i tell if i do or not.....it just worked for a second and i was like OOOOoo new eyecandy hehe
<iopk> hi - I just installed Ubuntu and I apparently mis-identified my keyboard layout. How can I change it (commandline, there is no X since it's the server version)
<Juanca> Falstius: didn't work either, the message is still there
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<strabes> cute_bettong: run beryl-manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 3,3]  by LjL
<cute_bettong> strabes, um what is that lol
<zylthinking> hellow, my terminal font changed but I don't know why, seems compiling and installing new kernel don't effect the font setting, isn' it
<Falstius> Juanca: your computer is irritating :)  The last thing I can think of is, mv ~/dmrc_backup .dmrc && chmod 600 .dmrc
<strabes> cute_bettong: right click on the red gem icon
<Falstius> Juanca: and do chmod -R o-rwx /home/zapata
<cute_bettong> strabes, there is no red gem O_o where are you talking of?
<zylthinking> hellow, my terminal font changed but I don't know why, seems compiling and installing new kernel don't effect the font setting, isn' it
<One2abusE> anyone have a few minutes and a brain for a fresh newb to pick about fiesty and wireless
<strabes> cute_bettong: should be in your notification area next to your clock
<Yabbo> im having issues with my samba. i have it installed and file sharing enabled and a folder shared out but when i go to a windows system and try and access the system it asks for a username and password. i havent been able to igure out how to add a user for smb access
<wael95> can i play a game in ubuntu?
<zylthinking> hellow, my terminal font changed but I don't know why, seems compiling and installing new kernel don't effect the font setting, isn' it
<Juanca> Falstius: I don't know if the solution could be this: " I changed the home folder permission to 700 (owner=rwx, and all others blank) and...IT WORKED!!! ", but I don't know how to do it.
<zylthinking> I do need your hand
<cute_bettong> strabes, theres a little splotch next to the clock yellow in colour i click on it and it has a check mark next to the gl desktop and then a selection for prefrences
<Falstius> Juanca: that is basically what chmod -R o-rwx /home/zapata would do.
<zylthinking> hellow, my terminal font changed but I don't know why, seems compiling and installing new kernel don't effect the font setting, isn' it
<strabes> cute_bettong: hit alt+f2 and type beryl-manager then hit enter
<Ramunas> my fonts look like this: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png and I was told that I need to enable xft, anybody knows how to do that?
<iopk> zylthinking: shut up - stop asking the same question
<zylthinking> font keep changing even runing the older kernel now
<strabes> iopk: be nice
<kimat> 1257 users
<Hobbsee> !repeat | zylthinking
<ubotu> zylthinking: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Falstius> zylthinking: what window manager?  it looks like blackbox
<Juanca> Falstius: nop, it didn't work :(
<neverblue> I currently have a working Intel (on board) video card, I just added a ATI 8MB PCI into this system.  I followed the directions given on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide, but without success. I haven't tried the manual step, as I dont even know if I can install this card (for duals), someone know if i can?
<cute_bettong> strabes, file or location not found
<Falstius> Juanca: chmod -R g-rwx /home/zapata (this removes permissions from the group, the earlier one from others)
<zylthinking> Falstius: not in window, just text console
<rdesh> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<twocarlo> hi all
<strabes> cute_bettong: what happens when you hold ctrl+alt and then click the mouse
<twocarlo> hi all
<strabes> cute_bettong: or hold the mouse button rather
<rdesh> i followed the tutorial to for passwordless sudo by putt <user> ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL but i still have to enter a password...any ideas on what else to check?
<strabes> cute_bettong: by the way, you should be asking this in #ubuntu-effects
<concept10> Anyone seen info on how Canonical/Ubuntu plans to support this partnership will Dell?
<Falstius> zylthinking: sorry I was confusing you with the other font question.
<Gogol> hola
<twocarlo> i downloaded the live cd but can't install it on the hard drive
<RainCT> Hi, someone knows how I can have both blender 2.43 and 2.42 installed?
<Juanca> Falstius: log out again?
<whoever> hello together. in the german support-channel, they cant help me, so I try it in English. I have an USB-Stick from Samsung, with 4 GB!! But my Ubuntu (and also Windows XP) shows me, that the stick has only 2.1 MB! So I need the full 4 GB, how can I do that? Everything that I tried: I deleted the partition with cfdisk, and created a new one - nothing new! I tried to format it under windows - no chance. I looked for the sectors - so i get thi
<whoever> s: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/10104/  ! So here my question: how get i this 4 GB back?
<Falstius> Juanca: probably :)  Did you replace .dmrc?
<Gogol> alguien que me pueda ayudar en espaol?
<cute_bettong> strabes, it just highlights the desktop it did it by accedent when i was playing a game.... wow to be precise i did it a few times then nothing would happen
<LjL> !es > Gogol    (Gogol, see the private message from Ubotu)
<RainCT> Gogol: Has probado en #ubuntu-es ?
<strabes> cute_bettong: i can't help you
<strabes> cute_bettong: go to #ubuntu-effects
<iulian_> hello... is it possible to open my ubuntu machine remote?
<zylthinking> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ssinghi> i installed phpmyadmin, LAMP and everything using apt-get but i get the error: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost', whats the solution?
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version (K)ubuntu has doesn't print
<jhaig> iulian_: Yes.  You most likely need to set up an ssh server.
<One2abusE> i'm just looking for a brain to pick on a probably dumb wireless question. anyone have a min or two?
<kimat> ask the question One
<RedACE> When trying to pgp --recv-keys for a repository I get: gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)
<One2abusE> thanks kimat
<naranha> is it possible to start the livecd without powernowd? it always crashes my whole system.
<iopk> I was going through the /etc/ files but I couldn't find where the keyboard layout is set for the shell. Anybody know how to change it (no X) ?
<whoever> nobody can solve my USB-Stick problem?
<One2abusE> when i was running 6.06 my wireless card was detected and all i had to do was configure it to work. now that i have upgraded all the way to fiesty the device doesn't exist? my question is where did it go? and where is a good place to start looking for info on how to get it back?
<burnerx> oh why is ubuntu so easy to use
<burnerx> ~~~
<burnerx> loving it
<Juanca> Falstius: Thank you! that solved the error.
<iulian_> jhaig, I have openssh server installed. But if I shutdown my computer at home and I need it while I'm at work, is it possible to remote start the pc?
<wael95> it possible  to play a window xp game in ubuntu ?
<LjL> !cedega > wael95    (wael95, see the private message from Ubotu)
<variant> looks like it's official with dell + ubuntu now :) http://direct2dell.com/one2one/default.aspx
<Muxec> :)
<Juanca> wael95: which game?
<Falstius> Juanca: good.  Maybe post it to one of those forums (what the guy suggested about chmod 700 isn't a good idea)
<Muxec> Is there any chance to have l2tp support in linux un the future?
<jhaig> iulian_: If it is, it will probably not be a Linux solution.  More likely, you will need some fancy electronics.
<Ancik> Hiya, can someone help me out? I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and PC. The PC seems to work just fine (it has nVidia gfx) but when I try to install it on my laptop (ATi gfx) it has somekind of a problem with X and woun't continue...anyone know how I can work this out?
<One2abusE> kimat any clue?
<iulian_> jhaig, thanks. I think I'll just dream :P
<kimat> none
<jhaig> iulian_: If you need to use the machine remotely you should leave it switched on.
<ssinghi> i installed phpmyadmin, LAMP and everything using apt-get but i get the error: Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost', whats the solution?
<One2abusE> hmmm is there away i may be able to look at what drivers 6.06 installed for it?
<zylthinking> can i expalin my question clearly? I complied new kernel 2.6.21.1 today and installing suucessfully, but the question arrive that in my terminal, the font changed,  It keeps as same as yesterday at start, but will suddenly changed to another font during booting the system, before getty called. who knows how that happen? and what can I do to change the font back?
<kimat> do an lsmod
<One2abusE> ok
<oldude67> is there a screen saver like windows text where i can type in what i want it to say?
<pilpi> hi. edgy to feisty upgrade installed mdadmin for some reason, but I don't have raid so now the machine doesnt boot. i am using the pc with damn small linux right now and can access the partitions and change files, but do not know how to access package management. help?
<variant> oldude67: yes, but the ubuntu/gnome screensaver has removed/hidden that functionality (to the annoyance of many including me)
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version (K)ubuntu has doesn't print
<aaroncampbell> Are there any java-based office applications?  Or text editors?
<iulian_> jhaig, yes this is what I do now. But I don't need it every time so... Anyway, I'll stay to this solution
<variant> oldude67: you can replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver and all the same savers are there
<naranha> is it possible to start the livecd without powernowd (via bootoption)? it always crashes my whole system.
<Falstius> oldude67: gltext
<jack_is_Back> hi @all
<oldude67> falstius: how do i put in my text?
<Cerda> anyone had problem with eth0:avah??
<wubba> Any of you guys using VNC?
<Ramunas> my fonts got broken after I installed KDE now look like this: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png and I was told that I need to enable xft, anybody knows how to do that?
<oldude67> falstius: there i no settings or preference ? just whats there...
<bobbob1016> what program should I use to write floppy .img files?
<zylthinking>  can i expalin my question clearly? I complied new kernel 2.6.21.1 today and installing suucessfully, but the question arrive that in my terminal, the font changed,  It keeps as same as yesterday at start, but will suddenly changed to another font during booting the system, before getty called. who knows how that happen? and what can I do to change the font back?        I didn't change anything manully, but now even I return back to older kernel of 7.04,
<pike_> wubba: whats you question?
<wubba> pike_:  How well does it work to support remote clients?
<Lobosque> I`m using ubuntu live cd. I`m able to mount every partition i have using ~device manager~, except the one that my Ubuntu is installed  in, why
<variant> bobbob1016: rawwrite iirc
<variant> bobbob1016: http://www.chrysocome.net/rawwrite
<oldude67> variant: how do i change to xscreensaver?
<pike_> wubba: i dont understand. you are wondering how to login to the server? i usually ssh into server and run vncserver :whatevernumber  then kill it afterwards since i dont like leaving session open
<bobbob1016> variant, no apt-get way?
<One2abusE> kimat do you know the name of the module i'm looking for?
<variant> oldude67: apt-get install it
<adict> Hi! Im actually new to the Ubuntu. I have problem with wifi...and to be honest Im doing it for two days now and hasnt figured anything. Nobody on the czech Ubuntu forum could help me, wiki was uslles,..cant pls somebody help? I need this.If I wont solve this today..im afraid I have to go back to Windows...I see no other option.
<variant> bobbob1016: try, it is probably available via apt get, or you could use dd which is simple but dangerous if your not carefull
<oldude67> so i would type in apt-get install xscreensavers?
<oldude67> variant: so i would type in apt-get install xscreensavers?
<Lobosque> I`m using ubuntu live cd. I`m able to mount every partition i have using ~device manager~, except the one that my Ubuntu is installed  in, why
<variant> oldude67: yes
<oldude67> variant:ty
<smk420> hi all does anyone know much about /etc/hosts.allow here ?
<cholera> My firefox is jacked, how can I completely remove and try to install again?
<variant> bobbob1016: dd if=/disk1.img of=/dev/fd0 bs=1440k i think should do it
<variant> bobbob1016: test first
<strabes> cholera: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<ffm> .ffm
<smk420> hi all does anyone know much about /etc/hosts.allow here ?
<variant> smk420: whats to know, it's fairly simple
<sametime> jemand da, der auf deutsch helfen kann??
<ffm> Where are programs installed with apt-get usualy put?
<variant> smk420: and please don't repeat your self
<ffm> !de | sametime
<ubotu> sametime: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cholera> strabes: no remove option or will this take care of it. I don't want anything that closely resembles firefox on my box when I'm done
<bobbob1016> variant, unmount the floppy first?
<sametime> thanks
<variant> ffm: they follow the unix path layout
<Lobosque> I`m using ubuntu live cd. I`m able to mount every partition i have using ~device manager~, except the one that my Ubuntu is installed  in, why
<oldude67> variant: i hit a problem it gave me an error, says i have to run manually???? got some advice...? remember im a newbie to linux
<variant> ffm: binarys go to /usr/bin /bin /opt/bin /usr/local/bin etc
<smk420> variant: i have added a host name ALL: ALL: *.smk420.sytes.net but it does not seem to work
<malsyned> ffm: files from each package are stored in /usr/bin, /usr/share, /usr/lib, &c depending on what kind of files they are.
<variant> ffm: other stuff tends to go to /usr/share like images and sounds etc
<ffm> variant: Sorry, no idea. I am setting up esmtp w/ mutt, and I dont know where it is. I will try those directories.
<strabes> cholera: purge removes all of your settings etc
<A[D] minS> every time when i try to install prozilla i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18610/
<variant> ffm: it should be in your $PATH
<ffm> malsyned: So, esmtp would go....
<ffm> variant: So, esmtp would go....
<smk420> variant: when i comment out ALL: ALL in /etc/hosts.deny it works fine
<cholera> strabes: ok, thanks I'll give it a try, hopefully I can get ff to work as advertised :)
<padde32> hey there guys...
<malsyned> ffm: run "which esmtp" and see if it's in your path
<ffm> malsyned: Thanks.
<ffm> malsyned: Will do.
<Pici> zylthinking: Take a look at the documentation in /usr/share/doc/console-tools and the other /usr/share/doc/console-* folders, since now these are the packages used to set up the console font at boot time.
<Lobosque> I`m using ubuntu live cd. I`m able to mount every partition i have using ~device manager~, except the one that my Ubuntu is installed  in, why
<Pici> zylthinking: I found that in about 5 minutes of searching btw.
<ffm> malsyned: I got /usr/bin/esmtp
<ffm> malsyned: Does that mean it is htere?
<smk420> variant: i am using smk420.sytes.net hostname to ssh into my box but it denys the requet
<malsyned> ffm: yes.
<ffm> Thanks.
<bobbob1016> variant, that worked
<variant> smk420: strange
<variant> bobbob1016: dd?
<naranha> is there a kernel bootoption to disable the loading of a module ( CPUFreq) ?
<Lobosque> how do i mount a ext3 partition from live cd?
<bobbob1016> variant, yeah
<variant> smk420: http://www.itc.virginia.edu/unixsys/sec/hosts.html
<malsyned> ffm: also useful: if you want to see where the files from a particular package were installed to, run dpkg -L packagename
<ravigehlot> I am getting authentication errors with Sendmail. But nothing is recorded on the maillog. Sendmail is working with saslauthd.
<malsyned> that only works for installed packages.  for packages you haven't installed, the apt-file package can give you similar info.
<smk420> variant: thanks
<variant> smk420: np, hope it works for you
<oldude67> ok how can i install dpkg --configure -a ?
<Jammeri> How do I set my Network settings as default so they would load everytime I login?
<wubba> pike: I guess my question is installing on Windows based systems.  I want to be able to control other systems from my desktop.
<malsyned> Does anybody know what the difference is between the spca5xx-source and gspca-source packages are, and why both are provided in Universe?
<padde32> Im new at this. I have installed Ubuntu. But 9 out of 10 times a stops 1/3 in the loading in the beginning, it say [ok]  to a lot, but then stops after "dev/sda1: clean, 98391/60866560 files... [ok]   there it stops and I cant get further into Ubuntu ? whats wrong ?
<Lobosque> how do i mount a ext3 partition from live cd?
<MalMen> hello, its possible i install ati and nvidia drivers, and on startup ubuntu know what drivers need to use ?
<variant> oldude67: you don't install it you run it
<malsyned>  ffm: also useful: if you want to see where the files from a particular package were installed to, run dpkg -L packagename
<Muxec> Did you try PCLinuxOS?
<ffm> malsyned: I get this when I try to send mail:File /home/luke/.esmtprc must have no more than -rwx--x--- (0710) permissions.
<Skaag> my grub won't install on my /dev/sda1 partition (3Ware SATA raid with 4 drives)
<ffm> open: /home/luke/.esmtprc: Success
<Skaag> what's wrong?
<pike_> wubba: yeah just google tightvnc or something and download the server or client for windows. whichever you want
<l3mr> MalMen: you have multiple graphics cards in your pc?
<variant> MalMen: no, what card do you ahve nvidia or ati?
<MalMen> i have ati
<MalMen> but i am trying to do a live cd
<MalMen> with beryl inside
<ffm> malsyned: So, it dosnt work. I get a Exit of 78, whatever that means...
<l3mr> MalMen: just install the drivers for your graphics card.
<pike_> wubba: putty is also essential tool on windows boxes to have
<variant> MalMen: ah, then you might need to script it a little
<MalMen> hmm
<malsyned> ffm: I don't know anything about getting mutt and esmtp to play nice together.  Sounds like your config file's file permissions are too open, though.  Usually programs will refuse to load files if they contain sensitive information but are world- or group-readable.
<Lobosque> how do i mount a ext3 partition from live cd?
<station2> what will be more easy for the internet cafe users?  gnome or kde?
<malsyned> ffm: run ls -l ~luke/.esmtprc and see what the permissions actually are on that file.
<ExIG> station2: id say gnome
<MalMen> station2 i think kde
<padde32> hehe
<MalMen> because its more windows liked
<ExIG> haha
<ant___> what is the command for looking at block sizes of folders under / ?
<ffm> malsyned: -rw-r--r-- 1 luke luke 123 2007-04-30 12:45 /home/luke/.esmtprc
<ant___> something like df
<padde32> Im new at this. I have installed Ubuntu. But 9 out of 10 times a stops 1/3 in the loading in the beginning, it say [ok]  to a lot, but then stops after "dev/sda1: clean, 98391/60866560 files... [ok]   there it stops and I cant get further into Ubuntu ? whats wrong ?
<station2> second question, it is possible to run msn messenger by wine?
<station2> somebody try it?
<malsyned> ffm: yup.  the file is world- and group-readable.  you need to get rid if the world-read and group-read bits on that file.  You know about the chmod command?
<MalMen> station2 no, i was tryed
<ExIG> station2: AFIK it can be done, im not a big wine user though, aMSN looks the same as msn if thats all you need
<malsyned> station2: does Gaim (/pidgin) not handle MSN Messenger well enough for you?
<MalMen> use Kopete is very msn like
<mzaza> hello, I've removed compiz and installed beryl. and Since then sometimes when I open any application terminal, gaim, etc... some times nothing appears and other times just few things of the program appears and then i've to keep on trying to close it and open it. any ideas why does that happen?
<oldude67> variant: is xscreensavers in synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<variant> oldude67: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ffm> malsyned: Basicly, chmod *** is owner, groupt, then world.
<variant> oldude67: xscreesaver not xscreesavers
<MalMen> you can use aMSN, its a "copy" of MSN
<omri> what does the dfsg in mysql5 mean?
<MalMen> but kopete is more user like
<ant___> station2 : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3619&iTestingId=2227
<station2> ExiG i have amsn installed its nice but some cosmetics will need.
<oldude67> variant: ok well didnt try synaptic but said it couldnt find file for xscreensavers maybe typo
<malsyned> ffm: right.  the program is requiring 710 permissions or less on that file, so (again, without knowing your particular situation at all) it sounds like you have to use chown to give it those permissions before you can go forward.
<ffm> malsyned: So, what should I chmod it?
<fsckr> I have a shared folder on my xp box that has my music on it.  am I able to mount that directory so that I can listen to my mp3s from ubuntu?
<ExIG> kopete is more user friendly, but in an internet cafe people would need to set up a new account everyime they wanted to log in
<padde32> Someone have a sec in private, for som install / first run questions
<malsyned> er, chmod.  not chown.  typo.
<MalMen> station2 try kopete :) is very use friendly
<ffm> malsyned: So, what is the diff between chmod and chown
<malsyned> ffm: I meant chmod.  sorry.
<pike_> !samba | fsckr
<ubotu> fsckr: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<adict> somebody with madwifi experience? or somebody with Asus F3TC AP008
<ffm> malsyned: kk.
<oldude67> variant: says newest already installed?
<malsyned> just FYI, though, chown changes the owner of the file, chmod changes the permission bits (a.k.a. "mode")
<ant___> anyone know the command to look at folder block sizes under /, its something like df
<cholera> I have installed the mplayer plugin for Firefox and I've also tried the totem plugin. I can't seem to view avi files embedded in web pages with firefox
<Doof> test
<Doof> sweet. works.
<strabes> cholera: mozilla-mplayer ?
<ffm> malsyned: Now, I get a nasty SMTP server problem Connection refused
<LjL> ant___: du?
<oldude67> variant: is there a help page on this...as you are busy...
<Muxec> cholera firefox-mplayer works as for me, firefox-totem does not
<cholera> strabes: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<ExIG> haha
<pike_> cholera: id maybe remove the plugins you arent using. totem id remove and reopen firefox
<ant___> LjL : there ya go, thank you
<ExIG> sorry wrong window
<variant> oldude67: then you have it installed, gnome-screensaver is just a frontend, disable the screensaver in the settings menu and add xscreensaver to your session startup. you can configure it by running xscreensaver-dem
<Muxec> cholera remove totem it is crappy
<variant> oldude67: then you have it installed, gnome-screensaver is just a frontend, disable the screensaver in the settings menu and add xscreensaver to your session startup. you can configure it by running xscreensaver-demo
<variant> oldude67: yeah sorry, am at work here :)
<aleksanteri> how can i create permament aliases?
<strabes> cholera: yeah remove the totem firefox plugins. they suck anyway. check this page: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/02/17/get-ytmndcom-pages-to-work-in-ubuntu/
<cholera> I have tried both, not keeping both installed, just tried one tested it and then tried another
<aleksanteri> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzaza> Guys, I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and I used to run compiz. Then I've removed it and installed beryl through the repository and installed screenlets. Since then I've got wried problems. When I open gaim sometimes I see nothing, sometimes I see few things. Sometimes when I open the terminal I just see a white page. Any ideas?
<Inquisitoramous> I'm running Feisty and when I install azureus it loads breifly then closes... any ideas?
<malsyned> ffm: yeah, that's about as far as I can get you.  I don't know much about mutt, and even less about esmtp.  Time to drop me and find someone else to help, I'm afraid.
<strabes> Inquisitoramous: do you have all the java nonsense installed?
<ziggy23> How do I run fsck if it needs exclusive access to the disk?
<neverblue> IndyGunFreak, use the ubuntu guide, there is an alternative install
<ffm> malsyned: Thanksfo ryour help!
<malsyned> ffm: np
<station2> thanks all.
<Inquisitoramous> Strabes: I believe so, I installed under synaptic and it shows all that crap that goes with it
<oldude67> variant: its ok , dont need a newbie messin with ya too boot....is it in ubuntu's help files on how to do that?
<padde32> 1287 trying to get support... and someone said Ubunto was easy to use  haha
<aleksanteri> how can i create permament aliases?
<dlew> Hi. I upgraded my home box to edgy last night.  Seemed to go fine.  Now at work, when I ssh into home, I have what appear to be library problems. E.g.: "mutt: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  "ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<cholera> strabes: got the link. The only thing is, this is just a problem on one particular machine, I've looked at all plugins for my other box and nothing is different, plugin wise
<dlew> Any thoughts on fixes?
<mzaza> Guys, I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and I used to run compiz. Then I've removed it and installed beryl through the repository and installed screenlets. Since then I've got wried problems. When I open gaim sometimes I see nothing, sometimes I see few things. Sometimes when I open the terminal I just see a white page. Any ideas?
<oldude67> variant: or can i google it?
<strabes> cholera: do avi files work outside of firefox?
<strabes> because they should
<zylthinking> Pici: seem  /etc/default/console-setup is the configuration of console_tools?
<cholera> strabes: tested in xine, vlc and mplayer, all play
<strabes> cholera: strange; I don't know how to help you. Have you posted in ubuntuforums?
<mzaza> Guys, I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and I used to run compiz. Then I've removed it and installed beryl through the repository and installed screenlets. Since then I've got wried problems. When I open gaim sometimes I see nothing, sometimes I see few things. Sometimes when I open the terminal I just see a white page. Any ideas?
<zylthinking> the file last modify time is 4-20-2007, the time I install ubuntu 7.04, not today
<Muxec> cholera: apt-get remove totem totem-common
<Inquisitoramous> Okay, I reinstalled and I'm still getting the same problem with Azereus, it briefly shows the language selection screen then it closes out
<cholera> strabes: not yet, I'm still looking around, but it seems I've exhausted all resources. I'm going to backtrack a little and see if there is something else I have done to cause the problem.
<LjL> !fsck > ziggy23    (ziggy23, see the private message from Ubotu)
<cholera> Muxec: ok will do
<strabes> cholera: ok good luck
<tau> hello, I'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy (well, actually to feisty but it seems I need to upgrade to edgy first), and I was told I have to free up 548MB of space in /usr, but that drive already has 760MB free - what gives!?
<Muxec> cholera: I use mplayer for video and banshee for music and it is x13 vetter than totem
<cholera> strabes: I'm going to take a look at that link you sent as well, thanks
<aleksanteri> how can i create permament aliases?
<strabes> cholera: it's basically telling you to do what i told you to do
<oldude67> tau: you may need that and the 548
<Tormentor> Greetings.
<cholera> Muxec: I'm new to linix and I was under the impression that totem worked best, since it is default?
<Inquisitoramous> If I installed Azereus through synaptic, it grabs all the other programs needed to run it right? or do I need something else still?
<Tormentor> I just upgraded to 7.04. My question is, the steps remain the same to install Beryl? (Meaning steps from the Community Docs)
<liquidat> Q: Is the hwdb dead? And if yes, when will it be back again?
<cholera> *linux
<tau> oldude67, you mean it wants like 1.3GB to upgrade!?
<quaal> what should i backup before upgrading to 7.04
<quaal> so i can restore everything
<quaal> if necessary
<hoffmanc> cholera, bad impression
<LjL> aleksanteri: put them in your .bashrc
<aleksanteri> LjL: where is it located? at ~?
<hoffmanc> cholera, I think I can count on one hand the number of times totem has successfully played something for me
<Flannel> Tormentor: no.  They're different in feisty, because beryl is now in the repositories.
<LjL> aleksanteri: yes
<aleksanteri> LjL: ok
<oldude67> tau: if your using a download probably it has to down load the files to load and so on
<oldude67> tau: have to have some tmp space.
<Sergo> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tormentor> Flannel: Means I can make a simple apt-get? Also, what about the Drivers for the Video Cards?
<hoffmanc> cholera, get mplayer, it plays *everything*; you can pipe it the string "my favorite movie," and it will play it, I shit you not.
<rdesh> anybody on ubuntu 64-bit notice big speed differences??
<cholera> hoffmanc: yeah, I think I'm beginning to understand
<quaal> is there any way to make the places menu on the top task bar right clickable.. so i can eject removable disks easily ?
<oldude67> tau: but ask someone that knows more for sure...just the problem i ran into
<liquidat> I would recommend vlc - that is the same as on windows.
<albert> hi, my windows needs to be installed on ide0, but i only can install it on ide1. if i manually switch the harddrives and install windows on the former ide1 is ubuntu able to boot (after grub-reasignment) from ide1?
<Ramunas> After installing KDE my fonts got broken, here's a comparison before and after: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png can anybody help me fix it?
<quaal> albert, should be fine
<tau> oldude67, that's an awful lot of space, especially considering I'm guessing I'm going to have to download the same or probably more to go from edgy to feisty
<Flannel> Tormentor: feisty includes some new fangled driver something or other as well.
<albert> quaal, k, thx
<pike_> albert: as long as you enter the bios and make sure it boots the ubuntu hd. that or boot from livecd and install grub to the windows drive mbr
<oldude67> tau the tmp file will probably go away after the install.
<Tormentor> Flannel: Roger That. Thanks for help. :-) I'll try it out
<Muxec> cholera: totem is default for ideological reasons, I guess
<cholera> hoffmanc: it's just all this configuration for plugins and what not for Firefox and other media players. I understand that this is a rights issue, just a little daunting for a new guy :)
<albert> pike_: as far as i know needs grub to be reinstalled anyways
<Ramunas> anybody?
<tau> oldude67, ok - so I could conceivably symlink the temp directory to another drive that has more space available?
<albert> i didn't read the how to yet, wanted to study it during the install
<felipe_> where im ?
<liquidat> !hwdb
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Hardware Database can be found at http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<liquidat> Anyone knows the status of the hwdb?
<liquidat> I mean, it is dead!
<felipe_> ??????
<liquidat> Brokoen, or whatever.
<ant___> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<hoffmanc> aptitude install mplayerplug-in
<felipe_> dead :S
<aleksanteri> liquidat: down
<felipe_> ubuntu community ha
<aaroncampbell> What is a java app that should be able to print?  I'm trying to track down a printing problem in Zend Studio, and I'd like to try printing from another java-based app.  I have eclipse, but they are telling me that the version (K)ubuntu has doesn't print
<aleksanteri> uhhh. no
<liquidat> aleksanteri: Will it ever be up again? I mean, it is down for weeks!
<aaroncampbell> Are there any java-based office applications?  Or text editors?
<aleksanteri> not *
<hoffmanc> assuming you have the right sources
<felipe_> ok ok
<aleksanteri> i don't know :P
<Ramunas> aleksanteri: ;)
<felipe_> 1295 users :)
<albert> pike_, if i change to "boot from ide1" (ubuntu), am i able to add an windows entry?
<aleksanteri> Ramunas: you here too :P
<Ramunas> After installing KDE my fonts got broken, here's a comparison before and after: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png can anybody help me fix this?
<aurel> hi, problems with gst : added line for ripping cd with lame in gnome-audio-profile-properties, activated it, gst-inspect lame is OK, but the entry is not showed in sound-juicer preferences. Any idea ?
<cholera> how to copy text from window without saving entire log?
<tau> anyone here know how much free space you need to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Josesordo> I have a problem with my network..the PCs with windows vista can see me :(
<dragonrider8_> hello
<zylthinking> Pici: and the most amazing is I didn't change any settings, surly install a kernel should not change it too, so what lead to the change
<T-H> Hey guys is there any where i can download the DVD for Main Repository, Multiverse and Universe Repository and Updates
<Muxec> cholera: text from IRC window?
<pike_> albert: yeah. there are a number of ways but i normally just: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  there is an example for windows commented out. just copy it to bottom of page and change the partition number. should work
<albert> pike_, thank you very much
<cholera> Muxec: yeah, my bad, a little vague perhaps
<dragonrider8_> i have a problem , i use feisty and a ati radeon 9800XT but the direct rendering is not enable
<dragonrider8_> can someone help me ?
<zylthinking> Pici: i am new in linux, :), so looks somtehing stupid, indeed
<loco_aullador> someone knows how to install Adobe Flash Player for ubuntu feisty 64 bits?
<Muxec> cholera: I use pidgin as IRC client
<stefg> !flash64 | loco_aullador
<ubotu> loco_aullador: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<loco_aullador> ubotu,  thanx very much
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx very much - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dlew> I upgraded my home box to edgy last night.  Seemed to go fine.  Now at work, when I ssh into home, I have what appear to be library problems. E.g.: "mutt: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  "ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Pici> zylthinking: If you're new to linux, why did you install a new kernel? Anyway, I'm not sure I just looked up the issue in the ubuntuforums
<cholera> Muxec: there you go, shows how much I know, I don't know why I thought I had to use xchat
<tau> dlew, do you know how much disk space you needed to upgrade?
<dlew> tau: No.
<tau> dlew, I am trying to upgrade but it's complaining I don't have enough space
<tau> dlew, ok
<dragonrider8_> !rendering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rendering - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ant___> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dlew> tau: There are a lot of packages to d/l to disk.  > 1000, I think.
<Muxec> cholera: In GAIM I just select the text right click on it and click "copy"
<loco_aullador> is the firefox included in the ubuntu feisty 64 bit program?
<tau> crazy
<T-H> well guys does not anyone how to create a DVD of the Multiverse and Universe Repository ?
<Ramunas> aleksanteri: looking for help? or helping others?
<M_Bison1> anyone know how to get a 5 button + vertical & horizontal scroll mouse working in feisty?
<stefg> tau: you'll need approx. 1,2 G of space for an upgrade. If you put /var/cach/apt/archives on a separate partition you need approx. 500 MB
<Pici> zylthinking: You might want to take a look at this thread too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329369&highlight=boot+console+font
<tau> stefg, ahh, ok, thanks for the help, I will do that
<M_Bison1> i've read several threads about them, but all they end up doing is crashing xorg
<aleksanteri> Ramunas: just got helped but i tend to bump into new problems so there is no sense to part for a few minutes :p
<T-H> i am on slow internet i cannot use apt-get .... if there is a DVD i can ship it to me through any online service
<smk420> variant: i  have added sshd: .smk420.sytes.net to my allow.hosts file
<smk420> is that correct
<stefg> !shipit | T-H
<ubotu> T-H: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<M_Bison1> right...thanks for the help fellas
<M_Bison1> not
<Tormentor> Greetings again
<zylthinking> Pici: it's not stange newer install new kernel, I think, and I've searched web and all place to get the answer, heh
<T-H> stefg: i said i need Multiverse and Universe Repository DVD
<tau> Is it possible to upgrade dapper directly to feisty?
<T-H> not the Ubuntu Instal CD/DVD
<M_Bison1> anyone know how to get a 5 button + vertical & horizontal scroll mouse working in feisty?
<murali> hello all.. i'm a newbie.. and i need help to configure internet over a LAN. .. where mine is the only linux machine,where as all the others are windows machines including the server.
<thorlin> I'm looking for some help with a Linksys wmp54gs PCI wireless card for my FF install on my kid's desktop.
<stefg> T-H: hmm, not sure if shipit sends these... but distrowatch.com for example is full ofads from services which charge little to send you the DVD
<thorlin> I've spent a week reading the forums and I can't get things to work.
<george20> hello all, can i get support in here?
<Tormentor> On Ubu 6.10 I had my 2nd HD mounted (by editing /etc/fstab) and It worked fine. Now on 7.04 It just shows on "My PC" window one drive named  "111.8 GB Volume" how can I change that to the way it was on 6.10?
<M_Bison1> i think ubuntu just sucks with multi button mice & wireless cards
<jhaig> murali: Does the LAN have DHCP?  If so, it will probably get set up automatically.
<george20> I am stuck at the partition screen when installing, it won't go any further
<Ramunas> M_Bison1: I got my aditional mouse buttons to work, there are few tutorials on the forums
<cholera> I removed totem, This would be a good example. I have a small family website, when I test with Firefox the embedded avi file, nothing plays. If I choose open in external browser nothing plays. But when tested in IE(wine) and on other box, it plays? If I download the file through FF, only then can I play with app of choice
<M_Bison1> in feisty?
<kane77> M_Bison1, i'd say it rocks... the first distro that got wifi right...
<george20> can anyone help me out?
<stefg> george20: the popular solution to that frequent problem is using the alternate install CD. see !alternate
<george20> i created two alternate cds
<george20> still no luck
<george20> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<murali> jhaig:yes it does.. ans i tried running the dhclient eth0 command but it still doesn work.. i'm not even able to ping other computers over the network ,let alone get internet access.. i'm using an external NIC
<stefg> george20: any hints what the installer might not like?
<T-H> stefg: www.thelinuxstore.ca has a product "Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Complete (6 DVD's)" which contain everythign i need.
<george20> i just get a cursor spinning at the partition screen
<M_Bison1> i've followed about 6 different guides on the forums, each one just lead to a crashed xorg, with a windows-like blue screen
<george20> ive checked the discs, used different brands etc
<T-H> but it cost around 35$ without shipment charges
<cdavis> what provides /bin/mail ?
<T-H> which is way beyond by budget
<stefg> T-H: see... no problem to get hold of the stuff, even without broadband
<michaelpo> how do i format a ntfs harddisk with 3 partition? i've tried using gparted, could not format, cfdisk, deleted the 3 partition, then write a new fat32 partition, but only 1st partition hdd space is available, the other 2 space is somewhere... dont know how to use fdisk, is there no format command?
<T-H> *my budget
<M_Bison1> ramunas, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<zylthinking> Pici
<Tormentor> Sorry, PC crashed.
<Ramunas> M_Bison1: feisty
<Pici> zylthinking: ?
<M_Bison1> what mouse are you using?
<george20> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<stefg> george20: but the Live CD works?
<T-H> i was lookign for alternative
<george20> yes it does
<thorlin> can anyone in here help me out with a PCI wireless card installation in my fiesty desktop installation?
<Ramunas> M_Bison1: Logitech RX300
<stefg> george20: so are you on that now?
<jhaig> murali: What do you get if you type "/sbin/ifconfig"?  Is there a block starting eth0?
<george20> no
<george20> xp
<M_Bison1> did you just edit the xorg.conf file or is there something i'm missing?>
<dlew> cdavis: mailx or mailutisl
<george20> going to dual boot
<cdavis> dlew, thanks
<dlew> cdavis: that is: mailx or mailutils
<soundray> cdavis: there is no /bin/mail in ubuntu -- only /usr/bin/mail (mailx/mailutils)
<adict> has anybody here have experiences with madwifi? o
<stefg> george20: do you use automatic or manual partitioning?
<Tormentor> Question was, on Ubu 6.10 I had my 2nd HD mounted by editing my etc/fstab file, and it worked properly (Mount point and such) now on 7.04 it just shows a "11.8 GB Volume" on the "Computer" Window. How can I solve that and change it to the way it was on 6.10?
<zylthinking> Pici: thanks I'll read it, and hope find the real reason.
<george20> i was using the option that said resize partition and install ubuntu on the second one
<dlew> cdavis: for things lke this, try apt-file search /bin/mail
<george20> but it gets stuck at that screen
<josue_m> hi, I just installed ubuntu Feisty and I'm looking to get some themes, went to this site http://www.gnome-look.org  but none can be used with system - preferences - themes... any idea suggestion?
<murali> jhaig:yes.. i also tried using static ip and using the server address as the gateway address.. the server's ip is 192.168.0.1 and i used 192.168.0.91...
<Paavo_> Seems like the KDE in Feisty now defaults to moving the mouse cursor some distance inside the new desktop when flipping desktops. Is there any way to disable this? It's very annoying.
<Ramunas> M_Bison1: just xorg.conf
<pike_> Tormentor: well you can 'sudo fdisk -l' to get a list im not sure how to change the gui
<michaelpo> george, i use cfdisk, manual i think... i had to delete drive c, d, e, then create a new partition, make it bootable, select fat32 format....
<jhaig> murali: Can you ping the server's ip?
<stefg> george20: hmmm, might be that your partition table looks strange to the installer, or your win-partition isn't in good shape. try a chkdsk i win and defragment he win-drive. that might change something
<M_Bison1> ramunas: is there any way i could see the edits you made to get it working?
<MalMen> ubuntu have any tool to configure the xorg choosing the grafic driver to use ^?
<george20> ok thanks
<michaelpo> there is no chkdsk command...
<Ramunas> M_Bison1: I really can't remember...
<george20> ill be back going to do that now
<deafboy> i am unable to run WoW with wine and it causes a hardlock in my computer, can anyone help me with this, the #winehq channel sent me here
<stefg> MalMen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<murali> jhaig:no
<Ramunas> After installing KDE my fonts got broken, here's a comparison before and after: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png can anybody help me fix this?
<MalMen> stefg and with out make anyquestion ?
<Trentster> hey all, I can see all my mail sitting under a directory under .evolution in my home directory, only problem is is is not showing up in evolution, is there a way i can import it into the local inbox. the mail store was from an imap server connection previously....?
<michaelpo> hello, how do i format a ntfs harddisk with 3 partition? i've tried using gparted, could not format, cfdisk, deleted the 3 partition, then write a new fat32 partition, but only 1st partition hdd space is available, the other 2 space is somewhere... dont know how to use fdisk, is there no format command?
<jhaig> murali: Does "/sbin/ifconfig" show have a block starting "eth0"?  Does it have a line starting "inet addr:"?
<stefg> MalMen: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf (this is for /real/ men :-) )
<murali> jhaig:i've a dual boot system with windows.. and i works jus fine on the windows but not on ubuntu... could tht be a driver prob?? if yes,then wat shud i do??
<murali> jhaig:yes,it does
<MalMen> stefg yes, i know, and i use it, but i am trjying make a ubuntu livecd with beryl support
<jhaig> murali: What does it say on that line?
<MalMen> that is a real man too ;)
<gregcha117> i cant seem to record on ubuntu, everytime i try to save something in sound recorder it says invalid parameters
<stefg> MalMen: no yast, no drakconf  in ubuntu :-)
<gregcha117> i can hear my mic if i leave it unmuted without using a recording program or anything but then it wont record
<nils_> hi
<smo> hi
<jhaig> murali: Yes, it could be a driver problem.  What type of network card is it?
<smo> how can i make a dump on linux for my soundcard and the exact chipset
<nils_> the guy who installed some of my servers set the language to german, which is my native language, but I'd rather have the operating system english. dpkg-reconfigure locales as used in debian doesn't work, how do I do this in ubuntu?
<smo> need it to make a patch on osX kernel
<stefg> Smo: lspci
<thorlin> Is there anyone here that can help me with a Linksys wmp54gs PCI wireless card install in feisty?  Desktop install
<smo> nonot good
<smo> even lspci -v
<smo> not explicit
<smo> need files like it http://psykopat.free.fr/apple/AppleHDA/realtek/
<minerale> does anyone here use Amazon's elastic compute cloud? (xen based hosting for your system)
<murali> jhaig::its a Dlink NIC
<minerale> I'm trying to figure out how much it would cost me (a month) to run a fairly reasonable system. Or rather how to figure out how many cpu hours I've used
<teicah> hi, my monitor diplays wavy horizontal lines.. is it going bad? same thing when plugged to another computer..
<teicah> its worse at the console
<Linuturk> I can't ping the other windows boxes on this network from my ubuntu machine. I can rdc into them via IP, and I can ping them from the DNS server
<teicah> if i need to get a new monitor.. should I get: crt or flat lcd?
<stefg> minerale: that would better fit in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ramunas> After installing KDE my fonts got broken, here's a comparison before and after: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png can anybody help me fix this?
<MIST_`> Hi i've been trying to install ubuntu for the past 2 days and i've finally figured out that ubuntu doesn't like my graphics card as it cannot load a display manager. *I've figured out since i can run knoppix live i should be able to copy the module that knoppix uses and put it into the ubuntu config. The problem is i have no idea how to figure out which module knoppix uses and i certainly don't know how to put it so that ubuntu uses it... 
<mobutu> i wish my sound would work after hibernation
<adict> Has somebody here ASUS F3Tc AP008?
<kiberm> hello
<pike_> teicah: i vote lcd for power consumption and just plain coolness
* r2mxx is away: 
<stefg> Ramunas: #kubuntu? KDE has it's own anti-aliasing control panel
* r2mxx is away: 
<Vijaymateti> kiberm: hola
<Ramunas> stefg: I'm on gnome, but after installing KDE fonts got broken
<teicah> pike_: 10x.. any particular brand?  do they last longer than crts?
<kiberm> Vijaymateti: hi
<Vijaymateti> i wish to make VM image of XP how do i do that?
<usser> hey guys
<Vijaymateti> i have only vmplayer
<usser> does anyone know why would compiz/XGL work but not beryl/XGL
<usser> i dont get it
<jhaig> murali: Can you try running "/sbin/lspci" - is there a line containing the word "Ethernet" in the output?
<usser> compiz runs just ine
<MIST_`> adict, i got a ASUS F3Ja, having problems installing ubuntu?
<pike_> teicah: im not up on current reviews youd have to google but id think lifespan about equal to crt little less. dead pixels and such
<deadeyes> what is the tool to shut down services permanently in ubuntu?
<Vijaymateti> is any one gonna answer?
<stefg> Ramunas: they are not broken, it's just that the anti aliasing settings got messed. what happens if you just set them agagin in the Font applet (back to 'Best form' or LCD) ?
<deadeyes> or start them on bootup
<pike_> teicah: hard to believe but dell makes decent lcds
<Skaag> Can someone help me with a Grub Error 17? (Partition type not detected)
<minerale> can someone tell me how to use Is there a way for me to fingre out how many cpu hours I have used?
<pike_> minerale: for a process?
<deadeyes> Vijaymateti: if you dont get an answer that means no one can help you.. or want to help you
<usser> pike_: dell doesnt
<Vijaymateti> i have to stfw
<Trentster> hey all, I can see all my mail sitting under a directory under .evolution in my home directory, only problem is is is not showing up in evolution, is there a way i can import it into the local inbox. the mail store was from an imap server connection previously....?
<Ramunas> stefg: they still don't look the way they were
<pike_> usser: used to.. ive never had one but i heard they were good
<usser> Vijaymateti: for that u'll need vmware workstation not just vmware player
<stefg> Ramunas: regenearte the fontcache
<nils_> sorry for repeating, how do I set ubuntu to english permanently?
<deadeyes> what is the tool to change which services start at bootup in ubuntu?
<Ramunas> stefg: how do I do that?
<brussel_> can i install and use amarok, a kde app, despit i have a  gnome based ubuntu?
<pike_> Vijaymateti: vmware server is free and works well
<hylje> yes
<concept10> deadeyes, sysv-rc-conf
<usser> pike_: hm i always thought dell just stamps their label on monitors made by other vendors
<deadeyes> concept10: thanks!
<__Ace__> can someone tell me what character I CAN NOT use with a filename/foldername in linux?
<Vijaymateti> pike_: what does it do?
<hylje> brussel_: yes but it involves extra dependencies, which hurt RAM usage
<pike_> usser: prob
<usser> brussel_: yes u can
<Vijaymateti> pike_: can we make vmimages out of vmserver
<stefg> Ramunas: there is a command... just can't remember. sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig won't hurt either way
<mjr> __Ace__, "/" and that's it
<brussel_> thanks hylje and usser, i have plenty of ram so that's not a worry
<OuZo> is there a thesaurus for ubuntu ? thanks
<pike_> Vijaymateti: yes. just like workstation but you can connect remotely to sessions too
<Gohalien> how to have write access in NTFS partition ?
<concept10> deadeyes, np, use with caution
<michaelpo> does anybody know how to format in linux? i've googled, a lot about document format, not format command...
<Vijaymateti> thanks i will try that option.
<Johnston> I installed the deb 6.10 version of truecrypt on my 7.04 by accident now it wont boot up. How could I go about fixing it?
<_Neil> the pdf reader in ubuntu is REALLY slow to render pdfs...
<_Neil> any reason why, or a replacement suggestion? :D
<Lobosque> I installed a new HD in my computer and now when i boot the ubuntu HD i get: " /bin/sh : can't access tty/job control turned off". can someone help me?
<usser> Johnston: depends do u even get a terminal?
<jhaig> _Neil: You can get Acrobat Reader, if you want.
<stefg> !info acroread | _Neil
<ubotu> _neil: Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Gohalien> !info NTFS
<Muxec> exit
<ubotu> Package ntfs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Muxec> /exit
<Johnston> usser: I can log onto it with the cd and then mount the partition
<Muxec> \exit
<Muxec> \quit
<__Ace__> mjr: that goes wor windows too?
<__Ace__> *for
<michaelpo> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Gohalien> how to set write access in NTFS partition (windows) ?
<_Neil> thanks guys, whats teh package called for acrobat??
<michaelpo> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<GigaClon> i just updated to feisty and some of the buttons have trash in them
<stefg> someone kick Muxec, he's stuck :-)
<usser> Johnston: well if u can do tha
<nils_> yeah got it
<michaelpo> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usser> Johnston: u can pbbly chroot your partition and then try uninstalling whatever it is that broke your installation
<deafboy> i'm getting terrible performance in wow in cedega and it wont even run wine under feisty, can anyone help me?
<deafboy> it's not cedega's fault
* Pelo comes in to enjoy the quiet of the channel before all the DELL users start pooring in 
<Johnston> whats chroot?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | Gohalien
<ubotu> Gohalien: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Gohalien> thanks
<deafboy> Johnston: change root
<Johnston> oh right
<mjr> __Ace__, Windows has several more forbidden characters, don't know them all
<Pelo> Johnston,  check the man page,  man chroot
<deafboy> it's not cedega's fault
<weas3l> Pelo, i've got feisty runnin on a gateway laptop :D, but i agree... once the dell users get ubuntu, *shudder*
<deafboy> i'm getting terrible performance in wow in cedega and it wont even run wine under feisty, can anyone help me?
<Johnston> ill try recovery mode and see if I can get to the promtp
<usser> Johnston: yea that'd be best
<Lobosque>  /bin/sh : can't access tty/job control turned off
<michaelpo> how do i use gparted? why are the selection greyed out?
<stefg> deafboy: you have the 3D acceleration of your video-card enabled, haven't you?
<Lobosque> I installed a new HD in my computer and now when i boot the ubuntu HD i get: " /bin/sh : can't access tty/job control turned off". can someone help me?
<jrib> michaelpo: you can't work on a mounted partition
<Pelo> weas3l, it's not that I expect ubu won'T work properly out of the box on the new dell/ubuntu comps,  but for everthing else they'll come here and  I don'T think they will all be techsavy
<Ramunas> stefg: regenerating font cache didn't help :/
<usser> Johnston: if u get to terminal just do sudo dpkg --purge <whatever package broke the installation>
<deafboy> stefg: yep, 8.36 fglrx drivers but im getting terrible performance, and running wow in wine causes a hard lock = /
<weas3l> oh, i agree. i'm kinda interested to see what packages dell will install before shipping to make it easier for the user.
<weas3l> that and 'why won't my windows software work on this machine?'
<Ramunas> stefg: and strange thing, fonts are only broken in terminal and Opera it seems
<stefg> deafboy: verify by 'glxinfo | grep direct' .. it's gotta say yes
<usser> deafboy do glxinfo | grep direct
<usser> bah
<usser> hehe
<deafboy> stefg: yep it says yes
<Lobosque> I installed a new HD in my computer and now when i boot the ubuntu HD i get: " /bin/sh : can't access tty/job control turned off". can someone help me?
<stefg> deafboy: ok, then my wisdom ends there, 'cos i'm no gamer, nor cedega user
<thorlin> I'm looking for some help with a PCI wireless card install in feisty.  It is a linksys wmp54gs with a broadcom 4318 chipset.  Is there anyone that can help?
<peippo> Hi. I have a problem starting my Ubuntu Edgy GUI (X?) After the login screen I get this msg, and a black screen for a few seconds, then get thrown back to the login. "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Unable to determine the address of the message bus". Any ideas what to do?
<deafboy> stefg: i just installed cedega because wine crashed my computer = /
<R3ddy> how do i install realplayer in ubuntu?
<Jakke77> http://www.kuvaton.com/kuvei/vaimon_asennus.jpg
<stefg> R3ddy: sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs :-)
<jrib> !realplayer > R3ddy (see the private message from ubotu)
<mobutu> sound after hibernate worked with edgy.  no lnoger works .  what did i do wrong
<TECH_1> I have a minor problem....opera browser does not play video clips.
* Pelo wonders what the channel list will look like with 10k ppl in it 
<usser> deafboy: paste your glxinfo here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Pelo> TECH_1, I think you're gonna need to check with the opera ppl for opera pluggins, for mplayer probably
<pihus> Isn't there a way for F-spot to monitor folders with pictures already in them, just like picasa does?
<pihus> or is the "import" option the only one?
<michaelpo> jrib: will unmount and try to format...
<Jakke77> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/lib/i386/ put these  your opera browser settings
<deafboy> usser: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18624/
<TECH_1> I have all of them..flash/java6......just cant get them running.
<Pelo> pihus, you might find an anser to that in the Fspot faq page , if they have one
<usser> pihus: just install picasa =)
<jrib> michaelpo: use a livecd if you need to
<TECH_1> But your right..seems like a opera issue....thanks.
<R3ddy> stefg: sudo apt-get install mplayer w32codecs didnt work
<Pelo> TECH_1,  I still think you'll have more luck in a channel for opera,  I'm not trying to get rid of you , I'm just saying they are more likely to know
<michaelpo> jrib: its an external ntfs hdd enclosure... connected with usb cable
<usser> deafboy: yep drivers are ok
<pihus> usser, picasa ain't that good in linux :) And it also doesn't support uploading to picasaweb
<TECH_1> I understand...thank you for your time.
<michiyo> hello
<Pelo> ;-)
<pbx> Do people make their own meta-packages to ease setup of new (or wiped-clean) machines?  I've been thinking that would be handy instead of my usual ad-hoc run of apt-gets
<jrib> michaelpo: k
<deafboy> usser: i really dont get it things ran fine under edgy but take a fat shit under feisty
<Kogs> hey guys, just installed Feisty on my laptop. But everytime i try to install anything through synaptic it tells me the dependencies "are not installable"
<Petey> Hey guys, fast question... trying to connect to a Windows share in Unbuntu.  The share grants full access to "everyone" yet I can't see to connect.  Could be an issue with how I'm formatting the information.  Can anyone give me a hand real quick?
<pike_> R3ddy: i didnt know w32codecs were in repos anymore. search for them on help.ubuntu.com i think you need to download the deb file
<deafboy> did they ever fix the vesa driver that comes with feisty or is everyone that installs with an x1000s card still gonna get a black screen of death?
<Pelo> pbx,  I made a little bash script using apt-get install,  works very well
<R3ddy> but i want realplayer
<usser> deafboy: u did an upgrade or a clean install?
<stefg> R3ddy: that was a half of a joke... mplayer with the win-codec package plays real-files. no need to install another proprietary player. but someone send you a link to the instructions of the real realplayer i saw
<deafboy> usser: upgrade, clean install was garbage
<bgrupe> pbx: it'll get useful if you have many machines and create an online repository with such a metapackage ;>
<deafboy> usser: many many things were broken on the live cd
<R3ddy> hmm ok
<usser> deafboy: bah i got black screen with my 9800xt ati card
<michaelpo> jrib: i dont know why, but gparted is "scanning all devices" for a long time now....
<Pelo> R3ddy,  someone already gave you a link to do get realplayer,
<pbx> Pelo: Cool, just a sequence of install commands? Any gotchas. bgrupe: just this one machine at the moment, but I agree
<pike_> pbx: dpkg can also generate a list file. not sure of syntax
<deafboy> usser: feisty so far has been a big step backwards
<usser> deafboy: just two days ago
<pbx> pike_: Like, it can generate a list of the stuff I installed over the raw dist?  That would be neato
<deafboy> usser: but yeah no games run under wine currently, not even warcraft 3
<hylje> deafboy: is that so?
<Kogs> Does the fact that I installed the Alternate Feisty ISO have anything to do with the fact that I can't install anything through synaptic?
<deafboy> hylje: yeah somethin is fucked up on my computer XD
<hylje> ah, local problem
<Johnston> thanks for the help guys
<usser> deafboy: thats really weird
<monio> hi i need help. How can i change the refresh rate of the monitor to 75Hrz when the highest possible is 60?
<michaelpo> jrib: i think i will reboot....
<elquesea> hi
<sebsebseb> I used Samba myself  some time last year,  so that I could  write and open files on the NTFS external hard disk which is connected to the XP comp.  Yes do that from Ubuntu.  however it was such a long time ago that I carn't even remember the commands I had to use to do it.  also now I am helping someone with his computers.  and he wants to be able to move copy over files from Linux to his other lap top which is networked
<Pelo> pbx,   you can list more then one package for a single apt-get install  you just put a space in between,  mine also uses  dpkg for already downloaded deb files saved to my home folder, you can put  wget commands in there to add 3rd party repos   I even have some copy commands for some stuff,  and I am looking into usuing "sed" to automaticaly edit some config files
<usser> Johnston: fixed it??
<deafboy> monio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jrib> michaelpo: why?
<sebsebseb> together.  to his other one that runs XP.  also his external hard disk is NTFS.  so it makes sense of course that Windows writes to it and not Linux.  yep Samba can do that.  and then he can plug it in to  XP or Linux when he wants to.
<stefg> Kogs: no... your sources.list might be faulty. waht do you get when you sudo apt-get update?
<michaelpo> jrib: it is "scanning all devices" for 5 mins now
<pike_> monio: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Johnston> usser: im getting there
<pbx> Pelo: Cool, thanks for the details.
<monio> thx
<deafboy> usser: are you sportin feisty or edgy?
<elquesea> how coul I edit a file from the recovery mode
<sebsebseb> help please  also is there a way to use Samba without commands being needed?  or  can the external hard disk and XP partion be mounted in Ubuntu let's say  and files just copyed in there through Samba.  and then  no commands needed?
<jrib> elquesea: nano -w file
<usser> deafboy: frankly i saw no difference so far
<elquesea> perfect
<jrib> michaelpo: hmm ok, why not just close gparted?
<pike_> elquesea: mount -o remount,rw /   should work
<elquesea> thx
<Ax3> omg
<Boohbah> Responding to user pressure, Dell Inc. confirmed it will preinstall the Ubuntu distribution of the Linux operating system on some of its computers.
<Ax3> dell is endorsing you guys
<Esteth> i'm going to be upgrading from an ATI X800 to an nVidia 8800GTS tomorrow. what order should i remove/install drivers and the cards to ensure a "seamless" transition?
* Ax3 falls over
<deafboy> usser: i saw no difference other than hella bugs
<pike_> Ax3: link? :)
<Ax3> any tech news page
<Boohbah> http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,131426-c,linux/article.html
<usser> deafboy: heh
<Ax3> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6610901.stm
<michaelpo> jrib: when i reopen gparted, it continue the "scanning all devices", even after i unmount, eject, unplug the usb and re attached, it is still scanning all devices...
<deafboy> usser: only one thing didn't work under edgy and that was my MS reader but i dont think the kernel supports it yet
<usser> Esteth: deinstall the ati proprietary drivers first, if u had installed them at all
<jrib> michaelpo: I see, i guess you can try rebooting then since I don't know what would cause that
<Boohbah> mark shuttlecock will be able to take another space trip soon with all that dell cash!
<Kogs> stefg: oh I see what happened, i installed it over the network and now it's trying to find the updates on the computer I installed it on instead of the Ubuntu repositories
<Esteth> usser: i'm using the opensource "ati" driver at the moment
<Pelo> Boohbah,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<michaelpo> jrib: thanks... fingers crossed...
<michaelpo> exit
<stefg> !easysource | Kogs
<usser> Esteth: oh then you should not have any problems just change the driver in xorg from ati to vesa
<tatters> How does one find the name of a USB webcam that is plugged into port.?
<ubotu> Kogs: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stefg> hey, bot, wake up!
<usser> Esteth: remove your ati card and install nvidia and then install nvidia driver
<Kogs> ah sweet thanks
<usser> Esteth: and you should be fine
<pike_> tatters: dmesg |tail and lsusb are useful
<Esteth> usser: thanks :)
<Pici> tatters: look at dmesg after you plug it in
<Pelo> tatters,  check in the device manager in menu > system > prefs
<tatters> thnx all
<mon^rch> sebsebseb: you can write to ntfs drives by installing ntfs-config
<usser> deafboy: ms reader whats that?
* Pelo hates sharing gratitude 
<deafboy> usser: Memory Stick Pro reader
<deafboy> usser: kernel supports SD cards but not Memory Stick Pro
<usser> deafboy: omg whats so pro about it??
<sebsebseb> or something yes,  but there is talk about data loss
<usser> deafboy: oh sorry
<sebsebseb> if Linux writes to NTFS
<deafboy> usser: lol
<usser> deafboy: its not pro reader, its the card thats pro =))
<Pici> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<deafboy> usser: yeah but anyway the reader doesn't like edgy very much i guess
<R3ddy> i cant find any codecs that support the .rmvb format. any help?
<mon^rch> sebsebseb: I have been writing with it for a LONG time now no probs, and its been released now :)
<qaldune> any of you guys know any good linux tool on image resizing?
<Pelo> !realplayer | R3ddy
<ubotu> R3ddy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usser> qaldune: gimp
<jmoro_> gimp
<Pici> qaldune: gimp, imagemagick
<SpArTaKo_> rver redlatina.org
<Pelo> R3ddy,  in those links you will find a link to a package to install realplayer to your comp
<R3ddy> ok thanks
* usser why compiz/XGl works and Beryl/XGl doesnt
<usser> why why why
<sharms> usser: they both work.
<mon^rch> sebsebseb: installing ntfs-config will install the ntfs-3g driver and a handy little gui to mount/unmount ntfs drives :)
<Pelo> usser, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<usser> sharms: not for me they dont =)
<usser> sharms: only compiz
<sebsebseb> ok, but he might still want to directlly send files over to his other lap top running XP
<sebsebseb> and so Samba?
<sharms> usser: if you ask questions and give no information, nobody in the world can help you
<jmoro_> i have beryl i really don't use the one that comes with feisty
<Kogs> sweet deal, it worked. Thanks guys :)
<pihus> any russians here?
<Pelo> sebsebseb, yeah samba ,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<sharms> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Pelo> sharms,  no , He wants to avoid them
<sharms> ha
<neozen> meep
<tecta> when will pidgin beta7 be available for ubuntu?
<usser> pihus: well yea
<sdf> hi all
<joeamined> hi
<usser> sharms: it was a rhetorical question, reading manuals right now =)
* Pelo waves hello to the new arrivals 
<sdf> how can i change splash screens in ubuntu
<sdf> ??
<joeamined> i have a HP Pavilion with a built in webcam
<joeamined> feisty says failed to initialise uvc video
<joeamined> how can i fix this ?
<Pelo> sdf,  which screen do you mean exactly,  the one that shows ubuntu loadinb with the orange bar,  the little splash screeny when the desktop gets loaded , or the login screen where you enter your nick and password ?
<tecta> anyone know?
<jmoro_> if i ask did you get all the packman and stuff installed
<Pelo> tecta,  no idea
<tecta> =\
<rever75> Hi I am using Fiesty Fawn and I am trying to connect to my works vpn using the network monitor. I believe it will work. However, the problem is it uses my computers name instead of the username I put in the dialog box.
<Lobosque> bah, serve pra vcs tbm... to desesperado!
<sdf> the last choice
<deadeyes> can anyone tell me how to close a conversation in tmsnc? I looked on google but can't find anything:s
<sdf> nick name and password
<zylthinking> Pici: yes, I bring my font back, but the reason till unclear
<Pelo> joeamined,  and rever75   both look up your problem in the forum, I think it is your best bet
<sdf> pelo  will you help me?
<Pelo> sdf,  menu > system > admin > connection window ( or something similer)
<Johnston> ok so I got to the prompt but i cant remember the exact package name that was installed how can I find it?
<sdf> pelo thanks
<Lobosque> I installed a new HD in my computer and now when i boot the ubuntu HD i get: " /bin/sh : can't access tty/job control turned off". can someone help me?
<Pelo> sdf,  you can get other images from  www.gnome-look.org if you want just check in the login section of the site,   just dl them to your desktop and drag drop them in the selection windows or the connection window dialog
<BFrank> Lobosque: I get those all the time
<BFrank> from busybox
<Possum> Anyone know anything about Dell's proposed selling of computers with Feisty preinstalled?
<Pelo> Lobosque, boot the live cd and partiton your new hdd properly I think
<BFrank> 7.04 more so than 6.10
<R3ddy> if i goto http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/ it says Forbidden...
<Possum> I'm curious as to what laptop prices would be... if it would be worth it
<Pelo> Possum,  no more then what we've read on the various blog , and a lot of speculation about this channel getting swamped
<Possum> I'd really like to support Dell in this, despite my general dislike for them
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a working xfire plugin for ubuntu feisty?
<R3ddy> the tutorial tells me to goto that link, buts it forbidden :x any ideas?
<Nvening_> hi, im trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty but when i press upgrade after downloading a couple of files it says authetication failed, i can connect to the internet properly (being on irc lol), can anyone help?
<Possum> Pelo, oh, alright... I hope they don't flop :(
<sharms> Pelo, Possum: no speculation: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dell-to-offer-ubuntu
<Possum> sharms, oh cool, thanks :)
<Pelo> sharms, the speculation ws not about it happening but about the consequences
<Ancik> Does GAIM work with ubunta?
<Pelo> R3ddy,  hold on
<Ancik> ubuntu*
<sharms> Pelo: "no more then what we've read on the various blog" -- I am saying, yes, there is more
<Lobosque> Pelo it is right partitioned
<jadhog> Ancik: yes
<aoirthoir> sharms, more what?
<sharms> aoirthoir: authoritative information on dell + ubuntu
<aoirthoir> sharms, ah...hoooray!
<Pelo> Lobosque,  check inthe forum then,  that way my only suggestion,  but you are not the first so I gues there will be a fix in there
<Lobosque> Pelo and I can't mount my ubuntu HD on live cd to make some changes in some files that, as a site say, fix the problem
<Nvening_> anyone??
<Ancik> jadhog: Thanks
<aoirthoir> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/05/01/13147.aspx
* R3ddy is holding on :)
<AndyC1> hi, im trying to change the icons in network-manager to tango icons. i downloaded the icon pack and extracted it to the right folder and rebooted, but the icons did not change. I even reinstalled networkmanager to see where it put them, and replaced them with the correct icons, still nothing. i did an slocate for one of the icons, and replaced all occurances. nothing. any ideas?
<FreshPrince> hi ppl
<FreshPrince> how do i start ssh?
<Pelo> Lobosque, hmmm,  try and make sure your new hdd is plugged in as a slave drive and not a master
<FreshPrince> with which command?
<sharms> Nvening_: your issue is with third party sources.  You probably used automatix etc
<aoirthoir> hooraaaay
<aoirthoir> :D
<jadhog> FreshPrince: server or client?
<wirelessmonkey> authentication failed? sorry Nvening_   | did you use dist-upgrade?  Sounds like third party issues maybe.
<sharms> FreshPrince: sudo apt-get install ssh
<FreshPrince> jadhog, client.. i want that someone connect with ssh to ym computer
<Odi> hello... please.
<FreshPrince> sharms, ok and then? how do i start the sshd ?
<Pelo> R3ddy, http://www.real.com/linux, just dl and install
<Gorgapor> !nx
<sharms> FreshPrince: that starts it.
<Nvening_> so automatix stops me being able to upgrade??
<jadhog> autostarts FreshPrince
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sharms> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<FreshPrince> sharms, ok
<FreshPrince> jadhog, ok thx
<Nvening_> gah, cba for a clean install lol
<Odi> anybody knows some way to delay the autostart of some program using the session manager
<Gorgapor> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wirelessmonkey> Nvening: no, automatix installs 3rd party repositiories.  Comment them out while doing the upgrade.
<Lobosque> Pelo it is slave
<turbolover> hey guys
<wirelessmonkey> hello turbolover
<Nvening_> oh, ill try, you mean  untick the ones it installed?
<wirelessmonkey> Nvening: yes
<Nvening_> kk
<One2abusE> thanks to komit if he/she is still here your advice sent me down the the right track and my wireless works again.
<Pelo> Lobosque,  that was all I could offer,  try the forum or ask again periodicaly , maybe someone will come in who knows
<turbolover> i put a dapper draker server install on a sparc clone, and when it boots into the OS, i get some weird moving jaggy distortion type effect on part of the screen, anyone familiar with that?
<AndyC1> Odi: try sleep seconds && command
<turbolover> i can still read the text
<turbolover> but its kinda annoying :)
<jadhog> !kazehakase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kazehakase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lobosque> ok Pelo, thanks :)
<albert> what would you recommend? installing windows first and afterwards ubuntu or otherwise?
<Odi> AndyC1, how is that
<wirelessmonkey> turbolover: Are you using a desktop manager?  If not, it sounds like a hardware issue.
<AndyC1> Odi: ?
<turbolover> wireless: its not running X at all
<Pelo> albert,  windows first then ubuntu that way when grub is installed it will see the windows and add it to the boot menu
<AndyC1> Odi: just try filling the field with "sleep (seconds to sleep here) && command"
<AndyC1> without quotes
<albert> Pelo: kk
<turbolover> and it had no problems when solaris was on it, and has no problems in openboot
<Odi> oki doki, i will try it
<albert> Pelo: as i guessed
<sharms> wirelessmonkey, turbolover: I assume it has to do with sparcs needing to use the frame buffer for consoles. I don't have a sparc to test with, but it could be an issue
<MarkCh> My PC is connected to 2 networks, one is for the internet, the other to another PC which shares the net connection with my PC.
<MarkCh> The net connection is shared using firestarter, but every time I start up my PC, the eth number changes so that I have to set up firestarter to the eth number ubuntu chooses at boot. So at 1 time, the PC I share the net connection to becomes eth1 while at another it is eth2, is there a way to fix this problem so that I could give this network a permanent number, like eth1 perhaps? I never had the problem with eth0 though. Can anybody help? Thank you!
<Pelo> albert,  I'm speaking from expereince I did it the other way
<albert> Pelo, sounds like an experience :D
<sharms> turbolover: best thing to do is read: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/
<Pelo> albert,  it would have been easier if windows had been on the same hdd,  I had to remap something , and it took forever to find the instructions
<Skaag> what's the deal with openssh-server not allowing my to ssh into the box remotely?
<Skaag> my -> me
<Nvening_> Ok, i uninstalled frostwire, which automatix installed, but its still saying "Authentication failed - Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server."?
<sharms> Skaag: there is no deal, it does.
<Jay> what would folks install these days: ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu ?
<Skaag> sharms: it's installed and running but I try to ssh to the box and it just waits there forever
<Nvening_> jay, depnds on what you want
<Skaag> sharms: it's like it's slightly different than the older 'ssh' service
<Jay> want just a good workstation with linux
<sharms> Skaag: then it is a firewall issue if you are sure its running.  There is no issue with sshd.
<Nvening_> jay, how powerful is the pc??
<Pelo> Jay,   between k and u it's a mater of choice between kde and gnome,   x is easier on older machines since xcfe uses less resources
<wirelessmonkey> turbolover: if you're getting distortion on the screen.... gah, I know there's a display tool, but i can't locate it atm. Gimme a few.
<albert> Pelo, i'm quite screwed too.. i got 4 primary partitions for linux and i never knew about this limitation and my second harddrive gives me a blinking prompt as master... so repartitioning, ofcourse..
<Skaag> if I run iptables -L -n it says perhaps my iptables or my kernel need to be upgraded
<sharms> Skaag: you can only run it with sudo
<Nvening_> jay, if your pc is fast i would use u over k
<sharms> Skaag: and by default there isn't a firewall that would block ssh
<Skaag> I'm sudo'ed with -s
<Skaag> this is a brand new install
<Skaag> I think i know what's going on though
<Pelo> albert,  I donT' even understand most of what you wrote,  so all I can say is : Best of luck ;-0
<Jay> intel dual core 2, 2.13 GHz
<Nvening_> cany anyone help??
<sharms> Skaag: how about sudo apt-get install ssh
<Skaag> I'm booted from the cdrom so it's not the same kernel as the one installed
<usser> Jay: dont listen to him kde is the way to go =)
<albert> Pelo, thx :D
<Nvening_> ye, go with u jay
<Skaag> because I can't get grub to install on my drive
<Pelo> Nvening_, what do you need help with ?
<sharms> !Nvening_ | automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvening_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nvening_> jay, his lieing, ubuntu!!
<a8514> Hi. I need help to configute a computer to work like an X-Terminal. I have to modify a file, but I don't know what file. I just need to log on remtelly.
<Odi> noup AndyC1... do not work
<sharms> !automatix | Nvening_
<ubotu> Nvening_: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
* usser =)
<Jay> heh going ubuntu then.
<Nvening_> ok, thanks
<albert> Is ubuntu serverinstall able to use fat32 partitions out of the box?
<sharms> albert: yes
<albert> k
<dola> when i try to boot up ubuntu it says a error message and i
<mado> hello, I love ubuntu but I have a pb, I installed Feisty on my parents PC and after a week using my mother lost the gnome-panel
<turbolover> wirelessmonkey,c an you message me with it? im workign with several different machines atm
<infidel> a8514, how do you plan on logging on?
<mado> can someone help
<mado> ?
<Smygis> mado, Both of them?
<sharms> mado: if you want to reset to default settings rm -rf the .gnome folder
<mado> yes both
<Dralid> How can I share files from feisty to windows XP computers?
<sharms> mado; in that users home directory
<FreshPrince> jadhog, how can i choose a screen?
<FreshPrince> screen -x
<FreshPrince> <whoever> There are several suitable screens on:
<FreshPrince> <whoever>         9547.pts-6.ruben-desktop        (Detached)
<FreshPrince> <whoever>         9452.pts-0.ruben-desktop        (Detached)
<FreshPrince> <whoever> Type "screen [-d]  -r [pid.] tty.host" to resume one of them
<a8514> I justo want to log in a server, like an X-Terminal
<sharms> Dralid: Easiest way is install WinSCP on windows comp.
<a8514> just
<Skaag> when feisty's installer was running there was another IDE drive attached
<sharms> Dralid: also msg ubotu about "samba"
<bouma> does feisty have CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION ?
<mado> ok I try ...
<Skaag> so it setup my Raid drive as sdb instead of sda
<ethan> a8514, Use the excellent rdesktop command.
<infidel> a8514, use ssh
<bouma> I need to know that i wont get corruption cause im missing CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION
<Pelo> a8514,   crtl alt f2,   crtl alt f7 to come back
<dola>  when i try to boot up ubuntu it says a error message and it say to try with the noapic option when i try that i always come to the terminal how do a install ubuntu??
<a8514> Yes... mmm I want to log in the remote computer, but not in the local computer.... just like an X-Terminal
<infidel> Pelo, i think he means remote
<sharms> dola: it is important you get hardware that is actually supported, then there will be no hassle
<sharms> !hardware | dola
<ubotu> dola: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pelo> infidel,  ok I wasn'T keeping up, I just say the request for a terminal
<infidel> Pelo, no sweat
<dola> ok i look it out
<Pelo> bouma,   try checking the forum or the ubuntu package list
<a8514> no no... mmmm I want my computer to start up, and then log in the remote servet
<a8514> server
<a8514> allways!
<Dralid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ethan> a8514: rdesktop is a client that works like the remote connection client on windows.
<thorlin> can anyone help with a PCI wireless card installation in Feisty?  Broadcom 4318 chipset?  Been through hours on the forums and can't get things to work.  Please help.
<pbx> How can I get a list of what packages I've installed myself?
<mado> Hello again I have one empty panel ... I forget something do I need to reboot ?
<a8514> ok, but I cant use it because I don't want to user local login
<sharms> !hardware | thorlin
<ubotu> thorlin: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<a8514> use
<a8514> I cant use local login
<Pelo> pbx,  look in synaptic, bottom left corner click on status
<ethan> thorlin:  I got my broadcom working using ndiswrapper.
<thorlin> sharms: Linksys wmp54gs
<pbx> Pelo: Can it be done in the shell, e.g. with aptitude?
<a8514> I cant use any comand because to use any comand, I have to log in locally
<fsckr> k guys if i missed an answer to my question I am sorry.  I was pulled away from the computer
<a8514> An X-Terminal is only a terminal.... so.... no commands
<thorlin> ethan: I've gone through the ndiswrapper method at least 10 times.  I can't get the thing to work.  I can see the wireless network, but it won't connect.  It is a Linksys AP using WPA.
<Pelo> pbx,  probably but I don'T know how,  try man apt   you can probably have a list out put
<infidel> a8514, you can run is with cron
<a8514> I know it is very simple.... very very simple, but I can't remember
<MarkCh> My PC is connected to 2 networks, one is for the internet, the other to another PC which shares the net connection with my PC.
<infidel> it
<a8514> infidel, may be... but then... mmmm no no
<MarkCh> The net connection is shared using firestarter, but every time I start up my PC, the eth number changes so that I have to set up firestarter to the eth number ubuntu chooses at boot. So at 1 time, the PC I share the net connection to becomes eth1 while at another it is eth2, is there a way to fix this problem so that I could give this network a permanent number, like eth1 perhaps? I never had the problem with eth0 though. Can anybody help? Thank you!
<pbx> Pelo: Thanks again
<fsckr> if I am connected to a share folder on my windows pc what can I do to be able to play my music from there?  I am connected via samba but it will not allow me to play mp3s from that computer
<a8514> It is something about the /etc/gdm/gdm.conf or /etc/X11/Xsession.... I'm not sure
<ethan> thorlin:  Hmmm... So it looks like the driver is working ok (you can see the network).  I'm using a linksys AP too (right at the moment, as a matter of fact).
<dola> ubotu: i can not fund my hardware but i have i computer from last year so can it be anthor problem?
<qaldune> dola ubotu is a bot, just in case you didn't know
<jackn> nado have you deleted the .gnome folder?
<Josesordo> how to create a windows vista & linux network :(
<thorlin> ethan: me too, so I know the AP isn't a problem.  I've been through the forums for the last week, reinstalled Ubuntu at least 5 times.  I'm just going crazy.
<sharms> dola: Linux runs on almost everything, the best thing in these situations is first: search www.ubuntuforums.org   for your computer, and second google for your computer + linux
<Odi> i have some cybercafe software, and I am autostarting it with the session manager, but it starts and stays under the desktop... some idea of how I can change this
<Pelo> MarkCh, try asking your question every 30 min or so , or checking the forum,  diffrent ppl are in at different times others may know
<mado> I tried to remove gnome-panel-data, gnome-panel and ubuntu-desktop, then reinstall I still have one empty panel ???
<mado> Yes I tried to remove .gnome
<Falstius> MarkCh: you can specify the 'ethx' in an arguement to the module.  You'd have to add a line to one of the modutils configuration files.  Maybe someone here can fill in the details, or just lookup network card module arguements on the web.
<sharms> dola: It is just a suggestion that if you want to run Linux, the best idea is buy hardware that is already confirmed working
<mado> do I need to reboot ?
<Pelo> mado,  do you want pannels or not  ? jus trying to figure out what to tell you next
<dola> qaldunethx now i know that
<Pelo> later foks
<jackn> nado, IMHO, you shouldn't remove these packages and reinstall. Now that you have removed them, reinstall them. Did you or did you not remove .gnome?
<mado> I d' like to restore my mother's gnome desktop with the default 2 panels...
<ethan> thorlin:  Sorry to hear about the wifi suckage.  I just did a quick google and found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174, which is about using broadcom without ndis.  However, can email you my notes on getting things working with ndiswrapper if you'd like.
<se7en> guys, do we have step-by-step text for migrating from windows to linux?
<mado> I removed the .gnome
<Falstius> mado: if you still have one panel, right click on a blank area and select new panel.
<mado> I now have an empty panel
<jusama14> Hello, I can't get sound working on my computer. Can anyone help?
<thorlin> ethan: i think I've gone through that posting but they are all starting to get jumbled together.  I'd love your notes thought
<walkintome> hi all. whenever I open terminal, firefox, or most programs, they open up on the top right corner. Is there any way to get them to open in the center fo the screen?
<Smygis> mado, rightklick on it and add whatever you want
<jackn> nado, good. After you reinstall all the packages which you have removed, no , no need to reboot. Just restart gdm :  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart. But first you must reinstall all the packages you have removed. Without them, of course, you don't have panels.
<ethan> thorlin:  OK.  Send me mail at ethan@ethanbrown.org and I'll send you what I've got.
<turbolover> !sparc
<ubotu> Have a look here for Docs http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/sparc/ KnownIssues and TODO are on the wiki.
<flintx> Hey i just got my old P1 to work the problem is would ubuntu work on a pentium 1 (100mhz), 16mbram, 1gb Hdd ?
<turbolover> !apache sparc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache sparc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turbolover> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jusama14> Hello, I can't get sound working on my computer. Can anyone help?
<jackn> nado, so: don't reboot. Reinstall all the packages. Restart gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart.
<thorlin> ethan: just sent the email.  thanks.
<mado> Each time I add a new panel the old one disapeers (sorry I m french...)
<turbolover> crap
<walkintome> anyone know how ot get windows (firefox, terminal etc) to open in the center of the screen instead of directly in the top left corner
<flintx> Hey i just got my old P1 to work the problem is would ubuntu work on a pentium 1 (100mhz), 16mbram, 1gb Hdd ?
<oo_seven> hello
<jackn> nado parlons francais. Mais tu me reponds pas.
<ethan> OK.  Signing off
<l3mr> flintx: hmm better t
<pipegeek> Howdy.  I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to get smbclient to attempt to connect to port 139 by default (instead of 445).  When I attempt to connect to a certain server (which has port 445 firewalled) from gnome, I have to wait for the attempted connection to port 445 to time out, which takes forever.  I'm using feisty.
<sanityx> flintx, no it wont, but xubuntu might
<l3mr> flintx better try damnsmalllinux
<mado> Ok pour le franais
<atlas95> hello
<matthew1429> flintx: check out xubuntu
<oo_seven> im using the new ubuntu and everything is working fine and i really like it!! my only problem is, that my hauppauge pvr 150 wintv tv-card is not working
<jusama14> Hello, I can't get sound working on my computer. Can anyone help?
<walkintome> flintx: id say most likely yes, but you will not be able to get compiz or any effects running.
<oo_seven> any ideas if its possible to use my tv card, and where to start?
<flintx> compiz ?
<walkintome> flintx: im running ubuntu now with compiz and im using about 256mb of ram
<atlas95> I need help to configure my 5.1 sound
<sanityx> walkintome, or any applications
<atlas95> i have a asus p4c800-e deluxe mainboard
<l3mr> yeah but 16 :)
<sanityx> flintx, Download and install Xubuntu, trust me.
<atlas95> could you help me please
<walkintome> sanityx: yes thats a good possibility
<jackn> nado, suis donc les deux etapes : reinstallation de tous les logiciels que tu as enleves (ne les enleve pas a l'avenir).
<soundray> pipegeek: 'man smbclient' mentions a -p port option...
<flintx> whats the difference?
<matthew1429> oo_seven: I think something called mythTV is what you are looking for
<mado> oui oui c'est rinstall
<mado> excuse
<pipegeek> soundray: right, but I'm trying to connect through gnome.  Command-line options aren't an option
<jackn> nado, puis redemarrage de gnome: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ivanhoe> how can i uncomprres a .rar file in parts_
<walkintome> sanityx: yeah, the 16mb ram just hit me. no way
<^Ocean^> is there a nice lil program to set up Twinview for linux...   I remember havin one at one point, but dont remember the name of it
<jackn> nado c'est bien maintenant tu reponds
<pbx> 16MB?  I'd go for Debian and screen :)
<fiber> hello, i'm running ubuntu amd64 (i JUST instsalled ubuntu for the first time, i'm a gentoo user), and i was wondering what the best method would be for installing 32 bit applications (more specifically a 32bit .deb package for skype)
<atlas95> mado et jackn pourquoi ne causez vous pas en fr sur le chan fr ?
<pipegeek> soundray: unless it's possible to specify the command gnome-vfs uses for smb:// URLs
<ubuntu> Hello
<jackn> nado tu as redemarre gnome comme precise plus haut ?
<ubuntu> How do I make beryl look like on YouTube??
<kane77> fiber, you can force architecture
<sanityx> ubuntu try installing it first
<soundray> pipegeek: it's probably not smbclient anyway - it uses 139 by default
<kinections> trying to install ubuntu on a machine with raid and it seems to be freezing up before getting to the liveCD desktop. Is there anything that needs to be done (kernel args?) for it to boot correctly?
<Possum> ubuntu, tweak beryl-settings and install kiba-dock :P
<flintx> sanityx does xubuntu come with kde/gmone ?
<peippo> Hi. I have a problem starting my Ubuntu Edgy GUI (X?) After the login screen I get this msg, and a black screen for a few seconds, then get thrown back to the login. "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Unable to determine the address of the message bus". Any ideas what to do? :)
<walkintome> anyone know how to get applications to open in the center fo the screen instead of shoved in the top left corner?
<fiber> kane77: cool, is that in an env variable or what?
<Falstius> flintx: it comes with xfce (hence the x)
<pipegeek> soundray: not on my machine it doesn't.  When I run it from the command line, it times out twice trying to connect to 128.148.254.10:445 before it finally successfully connects to port 139
<jusama14> Hello, I can't get sound working on my computer. Can anyone help?
<jackn> atlas95 c'est ou le channel francais? Il est venu ici pour de l'aide, et il a dit qu'il avait mal en anglais.
<kane77> flintx, it comes with xfce
<flintx> is it like kde
<fr0nk> does anyone know about the update policy of ubuntu?
<pbx> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fsckr> i am trying to play mp3s from my windows machine but ubuntu will not play them.  I am connected to windows just fine I have read/write access through samba.  What do I need to do to allow ubuntu to play these mp3s from my windows machine?
<mado> je me retrouve avec 1 panel vide
<pbx> jusama14: ^^
<pipegeek> soundray: unless I specify port=139, in which case it works right away
<jmb_14587> hi everyone.. I'm running ubuntu server 6.06 on two production servers. I've been running apt-get upgrade to maintain regular security updates. Everything is work well at the moment. Is there any point for me to move up and compile a newer version of the kernel? I'm assuming that I'd have to obtain vanilla source and do a manual compilation? I'm also presuming that this could potentially render some apt packages unstable? Any advice?
<kane77> fiber, you use dpkg --force-architecture -i packagename
<fr0nk> gimp is exploitable with malformed pictures
<Falstius> mado: jackn: #ubuntu-fr
<jusama14> pbx, yes?
<atlas95> sur ubuntu-fr jackn
<mado> je peux continuer en anglais ;)
<atlas95> #ubuntu-fr
<atlas95> :)
<jusama14> pbx, sorry didn't read it
<PriceChild> jmb_14587: no reason at all to upgrade the kernel if its working fine
<fiber> kane77: thanks alot for the help!
<jackn> nado OK, no problem. Did you restart gnome?
<PriceChild> jmb_14587: just keep "sudo apt-get update", "sudo apt-get upgrade"ing and you'll be fine
<mado> yes restarted gnome but still have an empty panel ...
<jmb_14587> PriceChild: thanks for the advice
<Cerda> i need help with network =///
<PriceChild> jmb_14587: we can't support you on custom kernels. However if you type "/msg ubotu kernel" it'll tell you how to make them.
<kane77> fiber, but use it as rare as you can.. it can cause problems.. (it should work though) you have to install the ia32 packages
<pbx> When I log in if I get a dialog saying something like "you are not allowed access to this system configuration"... what do I do about that?  I dismiss it and it goes away, but... weird.
<mado> when I add a new panel , the old one is destroyed
<jackn> nado, can you make sure through synaptic that you have all the packages that you have removed?
<drummer> I have been trying for three days to get help making an HP 4050 print under Feisty.  No one ever seems to respond.  Please help.
<walkintome> anyone know how to get applications to open in the center fo the screen?
<PriceChild> jmb_14587: the official ubuntu kernels will stay updated with security fixes.
<jmb_14587> PriceChild: I was also thinking of moving to 7.05 or even 6.10 but I don't want to ruin this setup since it's working
<mado> ok I try this ...
<soundray> pipegeek: you would think that this kind of thing can be configured in gnome...
<kane77> walkintome, devilspie could do that
<pipegeek> soundray: Can't seem to find a way
<jmb_14587> PriceChild: I'll give that a go just for reference
<michaelpo> jrib: i think i will use my office win98 pc to format the hdd tomorrow..... thanks for the help... i'm getting some zzzz now... 142am...
<PriceChild> jmb_14587: dapper will be supported past edgy/feisty... "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<jackn> nado, please list them.
<jrib> michaelpo: gparted not working?
<jmb_14587> PriceChild: my thought exactly.
<jmb_14587> PriceChild: thanks again
<jusama14> pbx, it succeeds and it is not mute
<PriceChild> no problem :)
<michaelpo> working... on my other hdd... not this one... maybe bad sector or some defect....
<fiber> kane77: hrmm, it's asking for a bunch of other dependancies so maybe this isn't the best route... i was thinking about setting up a 32bit chroot enviroment, you think that would do it?
<Lordveda> hello world
<kinections> what's the user name and password for KDM on kubuntu? It did not automatically log in...
<pbx> jusama14: That's the extent of my knowledge then... sorry
<pipegeek> soundray: Can't specify the port after the server (ie, smb://foo.bar.com:139/), as gnome doesn't understand it
<jackn> lordveda hello
<kane77> fiber, yes that could do it (and it is the good/better way around...)
<jrib> michaelpo: ah, I see
<Lordveda> I have noticed that any usb stick that I insert in my PC is mounted as root, is there a way to make it mounted as my user account???
<fiber> kane77: i assume your on 64bit too... what do you do for your 32bit apps?
<agresor> My video drivers are broken
<agresor> how to fix them ?
<mado> gnome-panel, gnome-panel-desktop and ubuntu-desktop are installed ...
<agresor> I use ATI RADEN 9200
<jackn> nado, excellent.
<mado> If i try to add an applet the panel is destroyed
<kane77> fiber, I try to minimise usage of 32-b apps (or compile them)
<Beastage> whats a good music player for linux?
<soundray> pipegeek: can't find anything either, sorry
<Lordveda> Beastage: many
<drummer>  I have been trying for three days to get help making an HP 4050 print under Feisty.  No one ever seems to respond.  Please help. (2nd request today)
<pipegeek> soundray: thanks anyhow
<kane77> fiber, so far I refuse to install 32-bit firefox with flash so I use gnash :)
<Lordveda> including amarok,
<pipegeek> anyone else?
<Beastage> amarok
<Beastage> thats the one
<jackn> nado, that's all I know. At this point, I would try reinstalling the gnome desktop, or looking for an answer on the forums, which I'm doing myself now.
<soundray> pipegeek: you'll have to re-ask
<pipegeek> soundray: okie dokie.  Thanks
<Lordveda> Beastage: there are many that has an interface similar to it
<fiber> kane77: oh yea, you know it... i think running firefox 32bit is the BIGGEST waste, expecially for such a resource hungry program
<u2k7> how do i change the ubuntu logout dialog to the standard gnome one (hibernate and stuff never worked for me anyway) ?
<Lordveda> Beastage: including Exaile
<soundray> drummer: how is it connected?
<Beastage> is there a last.fm plugin for amarok?
<ubuntu> How do I change my ip in kubuntu??
<Lordveda> Exaile and Listen project work with Gnome
<mado> I retry the operation ...
<drummer> soundray: direct connection via parallell
<R3ddy> I just installed RealPlayer, but when i play files, there is no sound. any fixes?
<Lordveda> Beastage: search the softwares in synaptic for amarok plugin
<soundray> drummer: are you going through the gnome printer setup?
<Lordveda> seems that no one can answer my question
<pipegeek> So, I'm trying to connect to an smb server from gnome.  Port 445 is firewalled between here and there.  Sadly, it seems gnome-vfs (and smbclient and smbmount) has to time out connecting to port 445 *twice* before it'll even attempt port 139.  Does anyone know how to force gnome-vfs to use port 139?
<pipegeek> I'm using feisty, btw
<Lordveda> well is there a faq to read in order to solve my problem?
<pipegeek> If I was just going from the command line, I could specify port=139.  Sadly, that's not an option here
<Beastage> Lordveda:  what you need?
<fowlduck-> evertone, please view this with great joy: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dell-to-offer-ubuntu
<jackn> nado, here are the packages that come with gnome-desktop: gnome-desktop-environment, gnome-desktop-data,  libgnome-desktop-dev,  libgnome-desktop-2
<fowlduck-> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dell-to-offer-ubuntu
<drummer> soundray: yes, the printer is detected an d appears to install but nothing prin ts, If i change the port to lpt1 it tries to print but errors out with an incorrect tray and paper type (which are not in the current configuration!)
<ubuntu> How do I get rid of beryl (without removing kde)?
<fowlduck-> dell is now going to offer ubuntu as its linux desktop
<fowlduck-> niiiiice
<Lordveda> I need to make usb sticks to be automounted via my account not through root account
<jackn> nado, you could go sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-desktop
<PurpZeY> Do I need to do anything specific to mount my pen-drive into Ubuntu
<R3ddy> how do i make the sound work in RealPlayer?
<Beastage> Lordveda:  7.04 does it auto for me
<soundray> drummer: lpt1 is DOS-speak. What's the real device name where your printer is detected?
<Lordveda> It does but not for the user
<Lordveda> it auto mounts it with root permissions
<soundray> Lordveda: what kind of filesystem is on the stick?
<Lordveda> soundray: fat32
<PurpZeY> Lordveda: You are looking to mount a pen-drive?
<turbolover> hmm, ubuntu doesnt seem to like my type 6 sun keyboard, it works, but keys like ctrl do not
<Lordveda> PurpZeY: usb mass storage
<R3ddy> please.. there is no sound from my realplayer :(
<Lordveda> usb flash
<danm2007> I Installed Americas army for linux. and every time i try and run it i get this error "  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".  "   i can't figure it out lol.  Can someone help me Pleasr
<Beastage> danm2007:  you have ati?
<geniusvicks> how do I make some application run on startup?
<danm2007> Beastage Yes
<jackn> nado are you there?
<PurpZeY> Lordveda: I am looking to do the same thing...It's my USB Flash drive in Fat32...Ubuntu doesn't recognize it automatically?
<drummer> soundray: the connection is "LPT parpart0 HPLIP"
<Beastage> danm2007:  you have ATI propriority installed?
<soundray> geniusvicks: really startup, or login?
<jackn> nado can you add icons by right-clicking the empty panel?
<danm2007> Beastage  yeah I used a program called "Envy" to install it .
<Lordveda> PurpZeY: It auto recognizes it but mounts it using root permissions.
<soundray> drummer: is that what's configured at the moment?
<kasase> exit
<geniusvicks> soundray, I want beryl to run when the desktop loads
<Beastage> I dunno then
<ubuntu> How do I install ubuntu on my PlayStation 2??
<turbolover> how do i change what keyboard type it is looking for?
<drummer> soundray:  yes it is And that does not print at all
<jackn> nado Are you there?
<Lordveda> seems that this is a dbus,hal problem
<soundray> geniusvicks: oh, a beryl question, sorry can't help
<MikeC2> Woot, it wasnt a rumor :D
<spikeb> congrats on the Dell Deal.
<drummer> soundray: also there are no error messages, it just does not print.
<PurpZeY> Lordveda: I am new to all this linux business. What is the problem with the drive mounting as root?
<soundray> drummer: can you open a terminal and change to /var/log/cups
<geniusvicks> soundray, no, say if I wanted firefox to run when the desktop wuz started, how do I do it?
<Beastage> why can't I use desktop effects?
<drummer> soundray: yes
<dsadsa> how i can check banned ppl on channel ?
<spikeb>  /banlist
<Lordveda> PurpZeY: you can't manipulate things on the disk by deleting unneeded files or folders
<soundray> geniusvicks: System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<geniusvicks> soundray thanks
<soundray> drummer: run a 'ls -lrt' to see what the most recently changed file is in there (last line). The error log?
<PurpZeY> Lordveda: But I'd be able to just put it in the USB slot and read files without damaging the data? and if so, what is the safe way to disconnect it?
<danm2007> Beastage Any ideas ?
<dsadsa> spikeb: but how i can chack for some channelthat im not it
<Beastage> Nope
<ubuntu> How can I install Ubuntu on my PlayStation 2??
<dsadsa> in*
<mhoney> Can I ask an Ubuntu / Samba question in this channel?
<spikeb> dsadsa: try /banlist #channelname
<fsckr> can you mount a folder that is on a windows machine with mp3s so that amarok can add them to its collection?
<PriceChild> ubuntu: Please contact sony. You must purchase a set of tools from them first costing in the region of 1000
<delire> ubuntu: the same way you install it on your mobile phone. with great difficulty.
<Beastage> fsckr: thats what I want to ask too
<turbolover> !uucp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uucp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> mhoney: go on
<ubuntu> Is it posibole with my own equipment?
<kbrosnan> 
<fsckr> i haven't recieved an answer yet ;(
<baldie> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<PriceChild> ubuntu: no
<danm2007> I Installed Americas army for linux. and every time i try and run it i get this error "  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".  "   i can't figure it out lol.  Can someone help me Pleasr
<mhoney> Why is it I can't browse my windows WORKGROUP but I can browse all the other domains on my network?
<delire> danm2007: type: glxinfo | grep direct
<vaio> hi there can someone explain me how to install the driver for my ati 340m VGA of my notebook.?
<drummer> soundray: error_log  owned by lpadmin  and when i cat that file I get "cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<drummer> "
<ubuntu> Has anyone installed ubuntu on a cellphone?
<delire> hehe ubuntu
<danm2007> delire it gave me this  " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<danm2007> direct rendering: No
<danm2007> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<danm2007> "
<mjr> highly unlikely
<delire> wouldn't mind seeing a uPhone actually
<jackn> ubuntu, no, but I did on a head of lettuce
<delire> danm2007: you haven't installed the 3D drivers for your graphics card yet
<mjr> if you're looking for a gnu/linux-based phone OS, see www.openmoko.org
<Beastage> uPhone > iPhone
<PriceChild> !offtopic > ubuntu
<delire> Beastage: agreed ;) much '>'
<ubuntu> Would I have to pay for it?
<vaio> no one?
<jackn> uPhone KuPhone Xuphone
<delire> danm2007: what graphics card do you have?
* unwiredbrain greets everybody
<delire> jackn: it could work couldn't it..
<danm2007> delire Ati Radeon x1600
<soundray> drummer: run 'groups'. Are you in lpadmin?
<delire> danm2007: are you running Ubuntu 7.04?
<mhoney> I have googled for the last two days and am stumped.  My ubuntu box can see three of the domains on my network and the computers in those domains but when I try to browse the workgroup I get The folder contents could not be displayed
<danm2007> delire yes
<jackn> delire sorry have no idea but sounds ambitious (700Mb).
<delire> danm2007: go to System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager and enable the driver for your card.
<unwiredbrain> Hi guys! Is there anyone who knows ALSA well?
<blokje> howdy you all
<danm2007> delire ok thanks
<soundray> mhoney: sounds like it's not authenticating to the workgroup computers properly
<delire> jackn: i was joking really ;)
<ubuntu> How much space does Ubuntu need?
<jackn> delire ok, you see how much I know...
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows how do i configure the "scroll" of my touchpad of the notebook?
<drummer> soundray: yes I am according to the user gui, just typing "groups" I cannot tell from that.
<blokje> isn't there a ppc version of ubuntu any longer?
<mhoney> soundray: I have a couple computers in a group called mshome and they can be browsed fine.  What does it authenticate against?
<spikeb> blokje: not an officially supported one, no. there's a community supported version now.
<blokje> spikeb: you have a download url for me ?
<spikeb> blokje: yes. give me a second.
<soundray> drummer: 'groups | grep -q lpadmin && echo YES, I\'m in lpadmin'
<blokje> spikeb: no problem
<unwiredbrain> I've got some terrible problems with ALSA. Can you help me?
<_Steve_> hi folks, does ubuntu have LVS and failover?
<jackn> Igor, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad worked for me, and also, did you look up ubuntuguide.com?
<spikeb> blokje: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/
<delire> soundray: hehe there's an example of rhetorical script writing
<_Steve_> i've been working on a new LVS/ failover setup and have run into a problem
<blokje> spikeb: you are great.. thanks
<vaio> no one idea?
<spikeb> blokje: you're welcome :)
<soundray> mhoney: the password you set on the sharing folder, I think. But I'm not that great with smb, maybe someone else can help. Re-ask your question if all else fails.
<vaio> how to install a ati 340M card?
<nu> vaio: do you run kubuntu on a sony vaio ?
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows how do i configure the "scroll" of my touchpad of the notebook?
<delire> vaio: if you're running Feisty go to System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager and enable the driver for your card.
<vaio> i run xubuntu on a sony vaio yes
<nuu> damn...im looking for someone running KDE on a vaio
<jackn> Igor, I'm repeating:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad worked for me, and also, did you look up ubuntuguide.com?
<nuu> anybody knows any ?
<soundray> delire: I'll remember that expression :)
<delire> ;)
<disinterested> i'll never put kde in this puter again
<vaio> delire, there is nothing to enable :(
<mhoney> Can someone please help me with a Samba problem.  I have a network here at work with 3 domains and two workgroups.  I can browse all the domains and the MSHOME workgroup using nautilus but when I try to browse the workgroup called "WORKGROUP" I get "The folder contents could not be displayed".
<delire> vaio: oh.. 'lspci | grep VGA'
<jackn> Igor R U there?
<delire> vaio: paste the _one_ line of output in this channel
<drummer> soundray: well it said "Yes I am"
<aunes> is there a *good* wireless tool for notebooks? I need it to find and connect to available networks.
<blokje> kay.. off to cinema
<Gorgapor> !vnc
<blokje> tata you all
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vaio> delire,  01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<Gorgapor> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jackn> aunes personally, the edgy network-manager worked well for me.
<soundray> drummer: does the date of that file match with your most recent printing attempt?
<mhoney> I just moved a workstation from the WORKGROUP group to the MSHOME group and I can browse it fine.  is there an inherent problem with the name WORKGROUP in samba?
<jackn> aunes, in Feisty I mean, as the Feisty one didn't.
<drummer> soundray: yes
<phaethon> have amd64 desktop, installed i386 ver; what are the magic incantations to shift to amd64 pkgs?
<BrianG> my ubuntu is broken, all my windows are jiggeling
<spikeb> phaethon: downloading and installing with the amd64 cd image.
<delire> vaio: hmm, there should've been an open source driver for that card installed by default.
<spikeb> BrianG: did you turn on desktop effections?
<spikeb> BrianG: effects i mean
<delire> vaio: glxinfo | grep direct
<phreaky_> Hi every1. I just installed ubuntu, but the grub aint working. It just boots into XP.  Any1 know howto fix this?
<meerio> salve
<LjL> !grub > phreaky_    (phreaky_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BrianG> spikeb: ah
<LjL> !it | meerio
<ubotu> meerio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gabrielrodriguez> hello
<meerio> ok excuse me ;)
<jadhog> !grub > jadhog
<mrigns> ping
<LjL> pong
<jadhog> pong
<vaio> delire,  glxinfo | grep direct
<soundray> drummer: could you put the entire error_log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<pike_> phreaky_: installing grub is pretty straight forward. ask if you have questions about the url
<phreaky_> LjL: i tried that.. didnt work
<phreaky_> find /boot/grub/stage1
<phreaky_> That does not work for me
<delire> LjL: sheesh, can't people say hello in their own language? ;)
<ziggy23> I am trying to upgrade to feisty fawn from edgy eft.  The upgrade downloaded and died with 1 minute left of installing.  I had graphical corruption and when I rebooted I got a "Kernel panic" message.  How do I recover?
<drummer> soundray:  I just received a phone call and must leave immediately, I'm sorry especially now that I'm getting assistance - I will be back in about 2.5-3 hours, will you still be on the forum then?
<delire> vaio: what comes next?
<vaio> nothing
<pike_> ziggy23: does sudo dist-upgrade run ok?
<pike_> ziggy23: well i guess not if kernel panic :)
<delire> vaio: you typed in that command and hit ENTER?
<ziggy23> I am a newbie pike but a windows veteran
<soundray> drummer: probably not, but try again occasionally. I think you have a directory permissions problem. Purging and reinstalling cups *may* help. Laters!
<disinterested> windows lol
<ziggy23> I did not upgrade through terminal.
<vaio> delire,  yes
<vaio> root@Ares:~# glxinfo | grep direct
<vaio> direct rendering: No
<vaio> root@Ares:~#
<drummer> soundray: thank you
<pike_> ziggy23: you could i guess boot livecd and then mount hda1 or whatever and chroot and run it. this is one reason i usually make sep partition for /home and just reinstall /
<rBo3Db> hi, i've dist-upgraded 6.10 to 7.04, and now can't connect to internet... ifconfig shows eth0 and eth0:avahi... i use pppoeconf....
<delire> vaio: i don't know what the issue is then. can you 'egrep radeon /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<rBo3Db> ...can someone advise what to do?
<ziggy23> How about wiping the ubuntu partition and reinstalling?  I have a 7.04 CD.
<delire> vaio: and paste the output in this channel as long as it's no more than one line.
<pike_> ziggy23: if you dont have any info you need that would be best
<soundray> rBo3Db: did you complete the upgrade?
<vaio> delire,  there is nothing if i do that
<delire> vaio: odd. how about 'sudo modprobe -l | grep radeon'
<hackle577> hey all, i need help mounting my ipod for use with gtkpod or Banshee
<vaio> root@Ares:~# glxinfo | grep direct
<vaio> direct rendering: No
<vaio> root@Ares:~#
<ziggy23> ok what are the magic commands to wipe and reinstall?  I got GRUB errors the last time I tried wiping.  I don't want to have to reinstall windows again.
<vaio> w00t
<vaio> wrongh
<vaio> /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko
<Gnea> wow.
<Gnea> Dell has chosen Ubuntu as their distro of choice for the desktop
<Gnea> good job guys
<soundray> Gnea: praise, complaints and celebrations in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Gnea> :)
<fuzzy_logic> hello people..
<zheying> hi
<Gnea> soundray: roger that
<fuzzy_logic> what rss reader do you prefer?
<zheying> jus wanna say ubuntu is refreshing!
<soundray> rBo3Db: hello?
<cristian_> hola
<wilson> Is there any way to add the feisty package repositories to synaptic in 6.10?
<wilson> sos I can install gnome 2.18 :)?
<delire> vaio: ok so can you 'gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' copy and paste the contents here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<vaio> sure
<vaio> gimme a sec
<soundray> wilson: that's not recommended. Do a full upgrade, or stick with what you have.
<delire> zheying: it is isn't it ;)
<soundray> !upgrade > wilson, please read ubotu's private message
<spikeb>  Computer maker Dell has chosen Ubuntu as the operating system for its range of Linux computers for consumers.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6610901.stm
<wilson> soundray, full upgrade = death...  I just want the beryl stuff..  nothing else works
<delire> spikeb: yep, it's good news.
<soundray> spikeb: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rbd> guys, having problems getting ubuntu working through a proxy server
<crdlb> wilson: your system /will/ break if you try something like tat
<rbd> err well getting apt-get working.... export http_proxy doesn't work. nor does the Acquire::http::proxy setting in apt.conf...any ideas?
<sscssc> 
<MukiEX> You know what the best part about Ubuntu is? It takes 15-20 minutes to install from scratch on a mid-range system. =3
<soundray> wilson: make a parallel fresh install of 7.04 and see if it surprises you :)
<wilson> soundray, alright i'll boot it off of my iPod. Thanks :)
<spikeb> MukiEX: and it's mostly ready after install to use right away.
<MukiEX> If you have your /home folder on a seperate partition that makes re-installing practically free.
<soundray> MukiEX: your midrange = my high-end :)
<HymnToLife> MukiEX, 20 minutes to install is far too much imo
<walkintome> hi all. i just installed the msttcore fonts and restarted x, but now my fonts look terrible in firefox and i dont know how to fix it. Does anyone know how to improve font rendering in feisty?
<MukiEX> soundray : Sempron 2200 ;)
* se7en|aw7ay is AFK, auto away after 30 minutes. I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<tlacuache> I just got an H700 bluetooth headset. I followed the directions linked to from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup, and everything worked fine at first (scan, entering in the pin number, etc.). I can connect to the headset fine using btsco, and I can try to start a call in Skype (or to play an mp3 in xmms), and I hear the speaker on my ear "turn on", but then my whole computer locks up. No keyboard or mouse response, nothing. What can I do?
<vaio> delire, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18643/
<tlacuache> I should also note that when the computer locks, my CAPS LOCK indicator light blinks like crazy.
<asos> firefox's mozilla plugin stop working for anyone else when they upgraded to feisty?
<soundray> MukiEX: fast CD drive I bet
<Kai-> HymnToLife then you seem like a damnsmall linux person ;P
<tlacuache> I tried to SSH into my machine, and that was unresponsive, as well.
<MukiEX> Especially when 1. you set all the install info BEFORE it does all the copying (compare to windows' DURING) and 2. you can use it WHILE it installs ;)
<soundray> asos: plugin for what?
<tlacuache> I also tried the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426828. I was actually able to record audio using the microphone of the headset, but again, whenever I tried to send any audio TO the headset, I get the kernel panic (at least I think that's what the blinking CAPS lock button means).
<asos> errr.  mplayer
<asos> sorry
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> i had issues with totem-xine, but not totem-gstreamer or mplayer
<MukiEX> soundray : My recommendation? LG DVD-RW drive. Buy it online, they're cheaper AND more reliable than the retail version. $30 at newegg, best DVD recorder you'll ever use.
<HymnToLife> Kai, not really, but the default Ubuntu install does not suit my needs at all, so it takes me about 1h30 to get Ubuntu running the way I want it to
<soundray> MukiEX: full ack. I've got one.
<MukiEX> Every computer in this house has one, some for a few years, and they've yet to fail me, save for like, 3 discs out of 300, and two of them were due to errors the DVD drive couldn't do anything about.
<walkintome> i just installed the msttcore fonts and restarted x, but now my fonts look terrible in firefox and i dont know how to fix it. Does anyone know how to improve font rendering in feisty?
<HymnToLife> which is definitely too much
<delire> vaio: it's my belief that if you changed "ati" in line 96 to "radeon" and rebooted, you might have fast 3D acceleration. it's a risk though, you'll need to know how to change it back from the command line if you get locked out of a display.
<MukiEX> ack?
<wallen> hi all, I'm having some trouble with X.org and a via unichrome (km400) graphics chip - can anyone give me a hand?
<naoise> Someone PLEASE help me install printer drivers...i'm in a huge rush and its finals :(
<naoise> i have the files downloaded, but i dont know how to install them yet
<MukiEX> naoise : Linux? HP printer?
<edisch> re
<soundray> MukiEX: roger, acknowledge, affirmative, yes
<MukiEX> naoise : What kind of files are they?
<MukiEX> Ah. =3
<HymnToLife> and anyway, as far as I'm concerned, Ubuntu's installer is just "partition and wait while I install some random junk on your drive"
<vaio> delire,  i should be able to change it back with sudo -i nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<aunes> is there a *good* wireless tool for notebooks? I need it to find and connect to available networks.
<naoise> MukiEX, rpm
<delire> vaio: nice one. exactly.
<AndyC1> aunes: network-manager
<aunes> Andy: Yea?
<MukiEX> I literally timed Ubuntu's copying portion of the install. It was like literally, 18 minutes on my rig.
<AndyC1> should come with feisty
<MukiEX> naoise : sudo apt-get install alien
<aunes> I'll have to check it out then.
<aunes> ahh. I need to upgrade. Gonna go do that now, then.
<Juhaz> not that I disagree with the suggestion, but retail or online, it's the same drive. how exactly does not putting it into a shiny box and bundling less software make it more reliable?
<walkintome> i just installed the msttcore fonts and restarted x, but now my fonts look terrible in firefox and i dont know how to fix it. Does anyone know how to improve font rendering in feisty?
<MukiEX> run xterm or gnome-terminal via the run box (alt+f2 default)
<aa^way> how to turn root file to user file, so i could delete it as i am user?
<AndyC1> speaking of network-manager, anyone else having trouble installing new icons for it?
<aa^way> i have sudo access, i dont want to do sudo rm
<delire> vaio: no guarantees it will work, but you can check it with 'glxinfo | grep direct' when you're back in X. it should've been setup for you by default. no idea why not.
<naoise> MukiEX, k
<MukiEX> naoise : do you know your way around the terminal? (e.g. moving to the correct folder)
<naoise> MukiEX, its on desktop
<MukiEX> because eventually you wanna run alien on that RPM file.
<MukiEX> alien ~/Desktop/(driver name).rpm
<ildrko> hi
<vaio> delire,  ill give it a try
<MukiEX> naoise : What kind of printer do you have?
<naoise> MukiEX, canon ip6600d
<soundray> Juhaz: I think it's plausible. On the retail product, they risk losing a customer who might otherwise have bought another drive next year. In the OEM market, they risk losing a customer who buys kilo-quantities.
<MukiEX> arrggg, bao, brb
<awk_> in what channel should i party about dell-ubuntu thing?
<MukiEX> it doesn't auto-detect it, naoise? brb
<tlacuache> nobody has any idea about my bluetooth prob?
<facugaich> How do I set refresh rates in Xorg.conf?
<naoise> MukiEX, it does, but it doesn't have the proper model number
<turbolover> !minicom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minicom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danshtr> hi all, how do i sync two directories?
<vaio> brb
<UnluckyMike> naoise: the canon driver rpm files require some extra setup when using alien
<UnluckyMike> they copy to wrong folders for some reason
<naoise> UnluckyMike, how so?
<ston> Witom
<soundray> naoise: considering your urgency, I would recommend buying the turboprint driver. Download the .deb, run 'sudo xtpsetup', install the keyfile, and print away.
<ston> if i want to eject my  cdrom i type : eject cdrom? , but how to do it in the opposite way?
<jadhog> ston: try eject -t cdrom
<ston> jadhog: thanks it is working:)
<krishghosh> does anyone have any idea of a chat client that supports yahoo with webcam ?
<UnluckyMike> naoise: turboprint was the only solution for my canon mp600. They proprietary drivers from canon had major loss of quality with ubuntu for some reason.
<naoise> UnluckyMike, I have the ppd file ...but it isn't installing properly
<UnluckyMike> yeah
<georgy> krishghosh : kopete ?
<UnluckyMike> naoise: the canon driver use a backend in cups but wont work right in ubuntu.
<soundray> naoise: I forgot 'sudo dpkg -i  	turboprint_1.95-2_i386.deb' (or amd64 as the case may be)
<krishghosh> thanks georgy ... tried kopete but not working ... may be I am doing something wrong ?
<Skaag> I want to install daemontools (svscan), I've created /etc/event.d/svscan with the correct content but when I run: start svscan it says unknown job
<naoise> soundray, i can email it, i guess it shouldn't matter
<Skaag> how do I fix this?
<georgy> krishghosh,: maybe behind a router with firewll ?
<soundray> naoise: your finals paper?
<kjackson> How can I list items alphabetically in kmenu?
<georgy> *firewall
<krishghosh> georgy : yes, proxy server, but gaim works perfectly
<georgy> krishghosh : then i don't know ! sorry
<naoise> soundray, ya...i dont have cash in my checking right now
<naoise> soundray, typical of a college student right?
<UnluckyMike> naoise: what was the model of your printer
<krishghosh> georgy: thanks
<naoise> UnluckyMike, ip6600D...supposedly it works perfect
<soundray> naoise: anyway, good luck with your printer and more so with your submission.
<naoise> soundray, heh thanks time to leave
<monio> can you please tell me how to restart the GUI only?
<UnluckyMike> naoise: sent you a private message
<spikeb> monio: control alt backspace
<monio> thx a lot
<spikeb> no problem.
<okzx> ?
<fsckr> hey guys im trying to mount a samba share in fstab by following this site http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html it seems relatively easy but when i sudo mount -a after editing fstab theres an error in line 15 can someone take a peek and tell me if something is wrong? http://paste.uni.cc/15046
<sdf> hi
<wallen> is anyone hear having a problem with a pid named "events" zooming to 97% of the cpu?
<sdf> i just download gtk2.9.4
<wallen> 'cause I am and I'd love some help troubleshooting
<sdf> and i try to install it
<sdf> but appear alot of files must be install
<krishghosh> how does remote access work in ubuntu ? can a pc using win xp be accessed through remote access?
<sdf> how can i solve this problem
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> krishghosh: been wondering that myself.
<UnluckyMike> naoise: any luck with your printer
<krishghosh> spikeb: win xp to win xp works well ... using default win xp tool but was trying to get a fix to connect my ubuntu pc at home to win xp pc at work.. no luck yet
<spikeb> hmm
<fsckr> bump
<spikeb> krishghosh: if you come across a solution and i'm here, let me know.
<Pelo> krishghosh,  you are using samba right ? ( I apologise I just joinned in)
<krishghosh> spikeb : sure
<krishghosh> pelo : yes
<Pelo> k , just checking
* Pelo wonders if he should direct krishghosh  to #samba for more expert help 
<krishghosh> pelo: not getting full access though, just file transfer
<moosa> will XCB replace xlib in the future?
<vaio> delire, it seems like it worked
<axbard> Hi im trying to install steam but I think there is a problem with my wine..... I have tryied to reinstall it but the problems is still there..... fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySecurityObject (0x78,0x00000007,0x521848,0x0000f000,0x33e71c
<vaio> how can i check it?
<pharuils> fsckr, I had a similar problem, it was down to the space in My Documents, i think you need to replace the space with \040, so you should get //xp/My\040Documents
<Pelo> krishghosh,  I thnk samba is just for transfer, if you want to take controle of the winxp pc from your ubuntu box you need to use something else,   not sure what,  check in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<fsckr> pharuils, whats the 040?
<Qj> i got some ubuntu questions who can i pm ???
<krishghosh> pelo, spikeb : did you guys try no-ip.com ? or something like that ?
<Pelo> axbard,   the lovely ppl in #winehq can probably help you with that
<fsckr> ill try it thx pharuils
<Pelo> krishghosh,  I donT knw what that is
<moosa> does XCB have any chance of replacing xlib?
<Possum> Qj, just ask the question >.>
<Qj> i got a laptop with no cd or floppy drive
<krishghosh> pelo: ok
<Qj> i want to install ubuntu on it
<Qj> how :P
<Qj> ??
<moosa> usb drive
<J-_> !install > Qj
<annagiorgia> hi all
<krishghosh> QJ: directly from the net
<Qj> ?
<moosa> or by a usb drive
<Qj> moosa can i pm you?
<Pelo> !install > Qj  check your pm windows for a link to several install methods one of them might do for you
<pharuils> fsckr,  i think its another code for a space, but its been a while since I needed to fix it so cant remember properly
<fsckr> didnt' work anywho but thank you very much for replying
<moosa> QJ: i am not good at booting from usb flash drives
<Qj> hmm ok
<Qj> who is then??
<moosa> besides i am a newbie
<pharuils> fsckr, ok, sorry about that then. i'll have another think.
<fsckr> np ty much
<Qj> wheh
<annagiorgia> If i press on switch user will the connection close?
<turbolover> hey what can i do if some how i entered in the wrong password too many times for my user and it gets locked out?
<moosa> where do i ask about programming related topics?
<ikonia> turbolover, there isn't a "lock out" policy set by default
<ikonia> moosa, in a channel related to the language
<jpjacobs> moosa, depends on what language (for example there is #perl...)
<moosa> what if its a library
<Pelo> moosa,  you can try asking here and if needed you'll be redirected to the proper resource
<sogrady> anybody available to help get an USB flash drive mounted as a CDROM?
<Possum> turbolover, reboot, edit your boot options and add 'init=/bin/bash' to the end of the line... that'll boot directly into bash
<turbolover>   ikonia: well, my password no longer works
<ikonia> turbolover, I find that very strange
<Pelo> moosa,  you can try googling the lib for definitions and technical documentation
<jpjacobs> sogrady, what's the problem with it getting mounted as usbstick?
<Possum> turbolover, and you'll have root access... from there type 'su - yourusername' then type 'passwd'
<Possum> err
<Possum> no, just type 'passwd yourusername'
<jpjacobs> turbolover, tried looking at numlock/shiftlock... passwords are case sensitive
<moosa> xlib hardly haves any
<sogrady> jpjacobs: followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick, but refuses to mount ../sdc1 (where the device is mounted, according to dmesg)
<ikonia> jpjacobs, thats the best advice !
<sogrady> Mounting...failed: No such device
<jpjacobs> sogrady, what does dmesg say if you insert the drive?
<Qj> anyone speaking dutch to explain me something???
<ikonia> !nl >qj
<pike_> sogrady: also maybe paste the mount command you used
<jpjacobs> Qj, there is #ubuntu-nl
<moosa> does XCB community have a irc channel?
<georgy> sogrady : try lsusb to know if you drive is recognize
<sogrady> well, i've booted off the drive, and it shows as SDC, loads normally
<ikonia> moosa, investigate
<sgtmattbaker> Hello, I have an old machine (64MB RAM, AMD K-6 333MHz processor) and I am having troubles installing Ubuntu server on it.. here are details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18651/
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, your specs are too low
<ikonia> you need more ram
<rmw1000> Does anyone know how to install flash on ubuntu edgy
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: why did Puppy run on it then
<sogrady> georgy: lsusb not found, don't have fdisk either
<moosa> try dsl or some distro like it
<crdlb> !flash | rmw1000
<ubotu> rmw1000: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sgtmattbaker> WITH A GUI
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, because thats a different disotry
<ikonia> distro
<Kinux> finally made it into a room, hope i knew how :S
<Kinux> Hey all!
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: well Puppy loaded W/ a GUI
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, your not installing puppy....your installing ubuntu - it needs more ram
<sogrady> jpjacobs: sdc: sdc1 / Attached SCSI REMOVABLE DISK SDC / ATTACHED SCSI GENERIC SG2 TYPE 0
<rmw1000> ubotu: i've tried this. I wasn't able to get it to work
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: but it is server edition
<crdlb> sgtmattbaker: puppy is tweaked to be as small as possible
<Qj> pls pls someone explain me in a couple steps ho to install ubunto via usb
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, I'll say it again "ubuntu needs more ram"
<jpjacobs> sogrady, try mount /dev/sdc1
<dalexandre> hi, when i run netbeans and the desktop effects is enabled just a blank screen appears, how can i fix this?
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: well crap.  I was under the impression that since the server was CLI it would run
<jpjacobs> rmw1000, ubotu is a bot, not much point in replying it..
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, no
<Pelo> rmw1000,   check the forum for this but I think there is a trick where you need to copy or move one of the flash files to  ~/mozilla  or something
<rmw1000> Hah.
<crdlb> dalexandre: java is broken
<ikonia> the kernel (26.) its self requires 32 meg of ram
<ikonia> 2.6
<a5benwillis>  I cant get apache to run php files under edgy. I installed PHP5 and Apache
<a5benwillis>  what else is required?
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: what could I run on it? (I have also tried dapper server)
<Kinux> hey all, i am a complete n00b to Linux and i cant find the C compiler installed, i have used search,but no luck! if anyone has got any advice or help be more than welcome :)
<ikonia> enab;e php
<sogrady> jpjacobs: i did, ran " ln-s../sdc1cdrom0"  and then "mount-tvfat/dev/cdroms/cdrom0/cdrom" - No such device
<rummik> is the prism 1 kernel module compiled without "master mode" support?
<rmw1000>  Well. Does anyone know how to install flash in Ubuntu Edgy?
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, a much older distro based around the 2.4 kernel - such as puppy
<moosa> sgtmattbaker,  or DSL
<sogrady> jpjacobs: also tried "mount /dev/sdc1 /cdrom" - also No such device
<jpjacobs> weird
<ulisse> 'lo people!
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: well, puppy doesn't detect my soundcard (ISA) and I don't think I can really setup a usable ftp or ssh with puppy.
<sogrady> ya, i agree
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, you can of course setup ftp and ssh with puppy and why does a server need a sound card
<ulisse> is there anybody skilled in rebuilding packages with dpkg-buildpkg?
<absum> I have a little bit of an odd problem, I've configured my 3Dconnexion spacenavigator to work in X11 as a pointer and if i don't set it to sendcoreevents no input in X11 works
<jexd> i have my ubuntu and xubuntu both installed on my computer. all of my music and files are on ubuntu, but after upgrading to 7.04 it became unusable because of how slow it was. xubuntu works a lot better, but i don't have all my multimedia and schoolwork and whatnot. is there a way i can transfer files from on partition to the other?
<Pelo> rmw1000,  review this   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<ikonia> ulisse, whats up
<moosa> gah no body at the XCB channel
<Pelo> anyone esle get this where they can'T virticaly resize a FF window ?
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: well I wanted to set it up as a temporary server (only on when I need it) and I thought that Ubuntu would detect my soundcard.. and since it was only CLI I thought it would be able to run on my stuff
<ulisse> ikonia: I'm trying to rebuild blender with the tango icons from jimmac, but I get a "unpresentable to source" error (or sthg similar)
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, use a 2.4 based distro
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: isn't dapper that kernel?
<ikonia> ulisse, can you put the exact error in the pastebin please
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, not sure of the top of my head
<Agrajag> sgtmattbaker: no
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, but you know puppy works, so just stick with that
<ulisse> ikonia: yep, just the time to reproduce it ;)
<concept10> why are you worried about a soundcard on a server? (curious)
<ikonia> ulisse, let me know when its there, no rush
<ikonia> I'll be around
<jpjacobs> sgtmattbaker, you could also try featherlinux if you want... (not that recent, but it works)
<rummik> how can i set my computer up as an access point?
<ikonia> rummik, access point for what?
<sogrady> maybe i'll try it with dapper and see what i get
<moosa> its sad that windows can run on a 64 migs of ram and ubuntu cant
<rummik> ikonia: for my ds, using my prism 1 card
<ikonia> rummik, you mean a wirless access point. Well you basiclly just need to setup the correct routing tables on it
<ikonia> moosa, don't talk rubbish
<bgrupe> moosa: I wouldn't call it "run", though
<krishghosh> moosa: try xubuntu
<nuxil> how do i set the time and date in a cli?
<rummik> ikonia: how would i go about doing that?
<ikonia> rummik, iptables is a good start
<fsckr> pharuils, i got it to work.....it was that space in My Documents.  I just created another dir and put my music there.  it mounted with np
<ikonia> rummik, read up on that
<jpjacobs> nuxil, use date, or ntpdate
<tatters> nyone use a ATI with a vga to scart cable, from what I read this only works for ATI cards and I have to go s-video with Nvidia
<sgtmattbaker> what is a good 2.4 distro that will run on a AMD K-6 333MHz processor 64MB RAM PC?  I have tried puppy but it doesn't detect the old soundcard that is in it
<nuxil> my kde time says 2058 while date in cli says 1858 now..
<Pelo> sorry guys but this is just too funny   http://www.zazzle.com/product/235415960272004495
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, if puppy doesn't detect the soundcard, and you can't configure it to detect it , chances are most others won't as they use the same age kernel
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, don't worry about your sound card for servers
<tatters> pay 5.00 get a newer soundcard
<rummik> ikonia: right now i'm trying to get the card to act as one, i don't need to have the data from my ds sent over the internet
* the|saint ouve Jos Mario Branco - Mudam-se os tempos...
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: well I dont want to use it just for a server..
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker, with 64 meg of ram and a old kernel, it won't be much good for anything else
<Pelo> !es ! the|saint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ! the - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the|saint> Hi Pelo!
<pharuils> fsckr, cool. there is away around the space, but it sounds like you've found the easiest one!
<Pelo> sigh
<jpjacobs> ikonia, hmmm i used such a box for years as my main computer, it really still is usefull
<the|saint> Did I've done something wrong?
<rummik> ikonia: i think i just need to get the card to go into master mode...but it complains when i tell it to
<Pelo> no I was sighing at ubotu
<ikonia> jpjacobs, perhaps for the more advanced user yes, but watching moves etc etc in the "modern" day - pointless
<the|saint> :)
<moosa> can i compile a new kernel and replace the old one if i want to?
<ikonia> smoves/movies
<ulisse> ikonia: it seems it was enough to jump on this channel, now it's compiling...
<Agrajag> Pelo: he's in portugal anyway
<the|saint> yap
<fsckr> yea i remember something that pertained to using something other than spaces before but I have no idea what they called it to google it pharuils
<the|saint> :)
<moosa> i am thinking of replacing my dsl kernel
<ikonia> moosa, we don't care, this is an ubuntu support channel
<moosa> will it fit? (i have 1 gig of ram on the flash drive)
<moosa> oh
<moosa> sorry
<pharuils> fsckr, yer, perhaps wen i've actually done some work though :)
<zool2005> I can't reinstall grub on dual boot dual sata drives. Ubuntu on 2nd HDD, Windows installed afterwards on 1st HDD. Using alternate CD I get "grub-install hd0 failed". Any ideas?
* Pelo throws a dirty look at the|saint  and mutters something about Jos Socrates under his breath 
<Megz> Does Ubuntu have a graphical configurator for Screen resolution that's not all fucked up and editing xorg.conf... and doesn't misdetect the res of your display, etc? As easy as in windows?
<ikonia> Megz, there is no need for that langauge !
<the|saint> eheh :D
<Megz> give me a break
<Megz> just answer the question
<ikonia> Megz, no - just watch your language
<ikonia> its uncalled for
<Boohbah> Megz: autoconfiguration usually works
<Megz> ikonia: go choke on a cock, kthx
<Megz> anyways
<Pelo> !abuse | Megz
<ubotu> Megz: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Megz> Boobah: Can you actually change the modes without restarting?
<ikonia> Megz, thats uncalled as is your PM.
<Megz> ikonia: go back to church
<Megz> or back to the boy scouts
<Megz> or wherever you come from!
<Pelo> !ops  Megz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops  megz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nanu> guys how can i open a .RAR file?
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Qj> peaple can i copy the ubuntu cd to a usb drive and boot from the usb drive??
<ikonia> Megz, I am just asking you to show respect for the rules, and that includes no bad language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Megz: please watch you language and be polite
<Megz> you're going on and on about the rules, I'm asking a simple question
<Megz> enough about rules
<nalioth> Megz: please be civil
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-174-51-194.socal.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> Qj,  yes it is a free OS you can copy it and install it on as many computers as you want and give it away to any one you want
<eleacireth> hola alejandro es eleacireth me dijeron yque ya tienes novia y yo en donde quedo???
<Qj> no not like that
<LjL> !es | eleacireth
<ubotu> eleacireth: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eleacireth> jhgiid
<eleacireth> migm
<Qj> i have a laptop with no cd or ploppy drive
<eleacireth> mkidm  it
<eleacireth> yes
<poningru> Qj: hmm there are guides for doing that... the only trouble is the laptop must be able to boot from a usb flash drive
<yiga1> has anyone successfully set up a Linux PDA?
<Ollie|> hello how can I set a static ip on my ubuntu box?
<Qj> hmm
<moosa> QJ: its not that simple to boot for a usb flash drive but doable
<eleacireth> it stmspt or ot spt it ay psw u's w'y w 0 8 0w wp5 io=A=ao,ohkdhyg7u 0t ap0ttttt,ms0'tnt95 ..+....0500090050
<ikonia> Ollie, the network configuration tool in the admin drop down will help
<Pelo> !install | Qj  check these links for info on installing
<ubotu> Qj  check these links for info on installing: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<poningru> Qj: most laptops can only boot from usb harddrive
<eleacireth> 060+05050-
<eleacireth> 6000
<eleacireth> +
<Ollie|> from shell?
<bradf0rdX> Hey, When compiling something, why would it give me "Could not find a working compiler"
<Pici> eleacireth: ??
<Qj> will the compqa evo n400c do that?
<Ollie|> got it /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> bradf0rdX, no compilers installed
<yiga1> OllieJ: do you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Pelo> bradf0rdX,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ikonia> Ollie, thats the hader way
<Crooper> what command do i use to print my hardware?
<bradf0rdX> THANK YOU!
<Ollie|> i don't have a gui :)
<yiga1> OllieJ: its the only way I do it
<eleacireth> 2007+2148-95218-24-345+648+9564+7860400+000
<eleacireth> ---loteria chance+
<eleacireth> a
<eleacireth> y
<eleacireth> b
<Pici> Crooper: `sudo lshw` will give you everything
<mandaman2k> hey, all. what torrent program do you recommend???
<eleacireth> 09070+070800009+048-0580403620+
<timm> i cant switch to a resolution of 1280x1024 - why?
<Pici> !ops | eleacireth
<ubotu> eleacireth: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Jakke77> ktorrent
<Crooper> thnx Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<yiga1> OllieJ: I took out NetWorkManager because it doesn't work with my wifi and I use /etc/network/interfaces
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<yiga1> has anyone successfully set up a Linux PDA?
<joshjosh> Woo! Ubuntu on Dell computers! Congrats!
<mandaman2k> im currently using ubuntu with gnome
<ikonia> yiga1, yes, on an ipaq
<ikonia> yiga1, but thats a bit offtopic
<LjL> !fixres > timm    (timm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> yiga1: me too, but aside from being offtopic, i've done it so long ago i've forgot how to do it. but http://handhelds.org
<yiga1> ikonia: sorry, but does it have bash, vim etc. ?
<LjL> yiga1: and X Window, for that matter (or QTopia)
<yiga1> LjL: sorry for being off topic I want a Linux PDA and #handhelds doesn't seem very supportive of helping me
<Pelo> mandaman2k,  you can get an easy decent torrent client called deluge prettybasic but nice on gnome or you can try what I do which is utorrent running on wine
<yiga1> I am all about Ubuntu now
<rummik> what module do i need to load for a prism2.5?
<a5benwillis> Is it possible to enable 'remote desktop' for ubuntu fron an SSH session?
<Pelo> yiga1,  try looking for your model in the forum
<crdlb> a5benwillis: yes
<LjL> yiga1, Ubuntu on a PDA won't work, most likely. try #ubuntu-offtopic though, better than here
<crdlb> use ssh -XC
<seabra> hello people!!!!
<Jakke77> hi
<crdlb> a5benwillis: did you enable X forwarding in your sshd.conf ?
<a5benwillis> yes
* Pelo wonders how anyone can confuse this crowd with people 
<yiga1> LjL: you are totally right, please no more about my subject sorry for raising it
<yiga1> here
<kahrytan> Is MSI boards any good
<crdlb> a5benwillis: then run something like: ssh -XC wherever
<LjL> yiga1: i'm serious about #ubuntu-offtopic though, you never know, there's quite a few people in there.
<a5benwillis> crdlb: What commanddo I run to get to the gdm config screen?
<a5benwillis> cdavis: Im already ssh'd in with -X
<a5benwillis> whats the C do?
<crdlb> a5benwillis: you want to enable vnc right?
<crdlb> a5benwillis: compession
<a5benwillis> yes
<bradf0rdX> I just compiled Transmission! After entering Make what do I do? Where's the application?
<yiga1> LjL: I will, I have found #ubuntu-offtopic if nothing else a load of fun
<engla> crdlb: gdmsetup
<LjL> hehe
<sarah> hi
<crdlb> a5benwillis: run: vino-preferences
<crdlb> engla: wrong person :)
<amigant> ello
<andreas__> "make install" ?
<a5benwillis> crdlb: Awesome, thanks!!
<amigant> bye
<Pelo> bradf0rdX,  ./configure  ( add dependencies) ,  make , sudo make install
<yeti> i really desperately need help with kernel compiling. i'm using make-kpkg, and after doing nearly everything it complains about rivafb sanity check failed, but rivafb is NOT ACTIVE in my kernel config!
<a5benwillis> crdlb: Well it didnt work..
<kahrytan> Is MSI boards any good
<Ollie|> I hate vi so much
<Pelo> bradf0rdX,  if a menu entry is added it will probably be in applications under internet
<crdlb> a5benwillis: what didn't?
<yiga1> OllieJ: what about Vim
<ikonia> kahrytan, this is not a hardware support channel
<crdlb> a5benwillis: try: ssh -YC
<christoph__> emacs is far better
<a5benwillis> I ran vino and enabled it but I cant connect now...
<yiga1> christoph__: it is a matter of what for
<nthdimension_> is there a special tactic to reinstall grub on sata drives? I installed windows after ubuntu and now I can't reinstall grub on MBR of HDD 1
<Nanu> How can i Open RAR archives??
<Pici> !grub | nthdimension_ take a look at these links
<ubotu> nthdimension_ take a look at these links: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kahrytan> ikonia: It is when it comes to Linux
<yeti> Nanu: use "unrar" on the command line.
<christoph__> you have to download rar for linux, try Wikipedia "rar" -> links
<Pelo> nthdimension, make sure that the ubuntu partition is flagged as boot,  use gparted in the live cd
<Pici> !rar | Nanu
<ubotu> Nanu: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<h4wk0> Anyone tried ubuntu on there dell inspiron 6400? I followed the tutorial on ubuntuforums
<andreas__> apt-get install unrar
<h4wk0> Still havent got wireless working
<crdlb> a5benwillis: if you just need to run an app, ssh -YC will work pretty reliably
<MetalWolf> hi.
<Ries> Hey guys, what tool can I use that can monitor services... in this case apache.... when apache stops responding I want a service to detect it and restart apache...
<bradf0rdX> Pelo, I just entered "sudo make install" and it did w/e... but I can't find the app
<nthdimension_> ubotu, thanks. I'll have a look but I've already done it a ton of times using dual ide drives
<pbx> h4wk0: I'm running 7.04 on an inspiron 4000, if that helps -- I did it via dist-upgrade of 6.10
<moosa> h4wk0, i am running on a dell 6400 now
<a5benwillis> crdlb: thanks, I need to run a terminal window on the desktop so I can leave it running when I disconnect
<andreas__> bradf0rdX: try "whereis <appname>"
<Ollie|> ok I have edited the file /etc/network/interfaces how do I restart the network?
<h4wk0> moosa; Mind if i pm?
<crdlb> a5benwillis: screen
<moosa> h4wk0,  sure
<Pelo> bradf0rdX,  try typing  transmission in the terminal , i that works make your own menu entry in  menu > system > prefs > main menu
<MetalWolf> has anyone had issues installing wmaker on the latest ubuntu ?
<pbx> h4wk0: I have wifi issues, but they're not Dell-specific. It's a cheapass chinese wifi card.
<Ries> Ollie: use ifup/ifdown
<crdlb> a5benwillis: you're trying (in a roundabout way) to emulate the functionality of screen
<a5benwillis> crdlb: Im actually trying to setup my mythtv box thats at home while at work. :)
<h4wk0> Lol pbx i know it works, as im on it on my windows boot atm
<h4wk0> :P
<a5benwillis> crdlb: I was able to VNC this box before Ireinstalled Edgy
<pbx> h4wk0: I'm not saying the card doesn't work, I'm saying it's not a Dell card...
<crdlb> a5benwillis: how far away is this computer?
<a5benwillis> a few miles
<h4wk0> Anyway i can find out what card it is
<foxiness> what is the best tool to control runlevel ?
<h4wk0> My manuals dont really tell me anything
<crdlb> a5benwillis: and your router is configured to forward the right ports?
<a5benwillis> yes
<crdlb> hrm no idea
<hackle577> hi all, im having trouble mounting my ipod, can anyone give a helping hand on this?
<christoph__> \help
<andy_> does anyone know a deskbar applet for gnome, where I can enter a word in german and it translates it into another language?
<ikonia> what ?
<a5benwillis> crdlb: I shouldntneed to restart gdm should I?
<h4wk0> !ipod | hackle577
<ubotu> hackle577: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<bradf0rdX> I type whereis transmission and nothing shows up, if I type just transmission nothing comes up
<sercik> please someone could help me to install geforce7600 gt on kubuntu
<crdlb> a5benwillis: that's not part of gdm, and afaik vino starts up immediately after you enable it
<Boohbah> bradf0rdX: try 'locate transmission'
<bradf0rdX> :~$ transmission
<bradf0rdX> bash: transmission: command not found
<yeti> !nvidia | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<christoph__> how can you find out all of the ubuntu nicknames (like Feisty Fawn)?
<bradf0rdX> boohbah,I tried locate and it didn't do anything... didn't say anything after that.
<thezenmaster> Hi y'all
<Pici> !codenames | christoph__
<ubotu> christoph__: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<UncleD> what's wrong with this syntax: tar cvpzf mybackup.tgz / --exclude=/mybackup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys
<qfour21> congratulations to the ubuntu team for being picked to OEM on dell pc's.  You guys/gals do a great job.
<|ericsson|> christoph__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution) works as well
<christoph__> !codenames
<ikonia> UncleD, didn't know tar supported --exclude ?
<thezenmaster> how can I set a program to open a specific file type by default? (EXE windows files always open with wine)
<Pici> christoph__: Just look what ubotu posted above.
<christoph__> sorry, what do you meen with !codenames ?
<Pici> christoph__: Look what ubotu said to you right after I did that.
<nthdimension_> Pelo: I installed ubuntu on the second drive while the 1st drive was empty. When I installed Windows later I unplugged the ubuntu drive.
<hackle577> well, the thing is, when i plug in my ipod to USB, i get an error saying "Unable to mount volume IPOD. mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)"
<h4wk0> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christoph__> \msg
<christoph__> \help msg
<|ericsson|> christoph__: simply click on the link ubotu gave you: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<hackle577> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<colbert> How can I make videos load in only one instance of Xine? It keeps opening up a new Xine everytime I double click a video file
<christoph__> cool names!
<wirelessmonkey> colbert: drag and drop files into the xine playlist... that's the only way I'm aware of.
<christoph__> bye
<colbert> wirelessmonkey: ok thx
<christoph__> how do you quit?
<christoph__> do you just close the window?
<Ramunas> hello again
<colbert> yes
<bradf0rdX> I can NOT find transmission after make install
<christoph__> thanks + bye
<foxiness> what is the best tool to control runlevel ? and did anyone here know how to use wordpress package on apt?
<bradf0rdX> :~$ whereis transmission
<bradf0rdX> transmission:
<Ramunas> I'm still having problems, after installing kde font anti-aliasing doesn't seem to work, even though its set on
<bradf0rdX> doesn't say where it is
<chrissieX> hi all, can someone tell me how to import Kontact mail folders into Evolution? I've been advised to use imap server but that's too geeky for me
<bradf0rdX> Locate does nothing
<wirelessmonkey> bradfordx: give me a sec, I'm running make now.
<danm2007> When i try and run Americas army i get this error ?  "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<Tormentor> Greetings, Is there any program/tool I can use to scan my HDs for Errors? (Something like Window's "Scandisk")
<bradf0rdX> Should I enter the file suffix? I don't know what the suffix for an application is  for Linux
<wirelessmonkey> Tormentor, fsck
<pike_> Tormentor: dont run on mounted partition
<Tormentor> Monkey: I just do Alt+F2 fsck?
<timewriter> hi
<bradf0rdX> How do I run an application too? How do I run an application, do I need the application suffix to find in terminal and how else might I find an application that I just compiled?
<danm2007> When i try and run Americas army i get this error ?  "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"
<danm2007> How do i probe my Xfree thingy
<timewriter> anyone knows why i cant see any .iso file on my apache ?
<bradf0rdX> bradf0rdX, no one listens to you. You're all alone now.
<wirelessmonkey> bradfordx: almost there
<chrissieX> anyone? for my kontact to evolution migration?
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, What's almost there?
<wirelessmonkey> bradfordX: I've almost got it installed, then I'll help you find the binary.
<bradf0rdX> Oh, ic.... thx
<r2> hey guys, i have a fairly unique situation, and i'm a newbie: i'm running ubuntu 7.04, and i'm mounting my windows HD on them. i would like to share those, on the network, with a mac. i chose the HD under shared folders, gave it a name - and it does show up on my mac network. i try to connect, but it seems to fail with the authentication. i did create a SMB user with a password which i'm trying to use, but with no success. any guesses?
<Pronco> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<corinth> Anyone heard news lately for Ubuntu Studio?
<ouroboros> Help, please.  I've got this package that is stuck, got broken on install because of lack of a dependency, now won't uninstall, reinstall or install... am using --force.  :)
<bradf0rdX> corinth, what's that?
<tatters> ubuntu studio is package in feisty
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: on your command line type "transmission-gtk"
<tatters> sound and vision
<corinth> A package?
<tatters> yup its a meta package to install a ton of stuff
<corinth> It's a modified version of feisty, I thought
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, says "command not found"
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, O! Wrong spelling
<georgy> Corinth : Ubuntu studio is  a distribution for audio and video, will probably come out next month
<TennTux> Hi. Installed PHP5 on Dapper Desktop/Apache2, however, Internal server error/Premature end of script headers. FAQ and Help, didn't help. Help would be appreciated.
* enyc would appreciate if somebody with *edgy* (6.10) please look at "ps auxw | grep CRON" output... let me know if you see anything...
<Wiiman> hey guys
<corinth> From what I'd heard, you'd be able to install it independently from the normal version of ubuntu
<Wiiman> anyone want to help me real fast?
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: haha awesome.... glad it works.
<Wiiman> i need to install this usb wifi card...
<enyc> seems that on one edgy system there are /USR/SBIN/CRON (capitals!) processes in "ps auxw" -- would like to know if this is normal
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, doesn't work either
<SharkyPL> hello, can I compile *.exe's for Windows in Anjuta C++ compiler?
<rbs-tito> Wiiman: What's the chipset?
<corinth> That's too bad, I was hoping it'd be out by the end of April
<wirelessmonkey> TennTux: which browser?
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, even when spelled correctly
<TennTux> Firefox
<Wiiman> where can i get that info?
<Wiiman> lspci?
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: ok, then something went screwy somewhere... try sudo find / | grep transmission
<georgy> corinth : just delayed, hope it will be nice to work with it
<enyc> Wiiman: "lspci" and "lsusb" useful to see hardware lists
<Bsims> I have a silly question... how can I tell irssi in a script to read the output of a bot command like !list  and store it in an array to do a loop on?
<tatters> corinth: I guess you can install studio also on an existing desktop , I guess there is also a tweaked version
<corinth> georgy: yeah, me too
<Wiiman> intel
<Wiiman> usb chipset
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, how do I start over?
<corinth> tatters: nice
<r2> anyone?
<enyc> ** edgy (6.10) user wanted please ;-) -- I would like to know if you see CRON in CAPITALS in output of "ps auxw" command please ;-)
<jadhog> I don't
<Kazol> Could I use dpkg for .rpm files?
<adaptr> r2 your NTFS access rights are probably stopping you
<TennTux> wirelessmonkey, firefox
<Wiiman> enyc
<enyc> Kazol: maybe, with "alien" tool but its best avoided if possible
<georgy> kazol : no, use alien to make a deb
<Bsims> Kazol: nope
<cilaes> ** feisty (7.04) Toshiba Satellite Sound problems. Haven't heard a WORD of any attempts at fixing since the release. ANYTHING new yet???
<r2> adaptr: i'm just tryinga read only
<Wiiman> and the usb wifi is a airlink 101
<enyc> Wiiman: ?
<krishghosh> kazol: no
<Wiiman> yeah
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: just start over, you don't need to delete anything, since nothing really got installed it seems.  go into /transmission
<qmf> hi all! i deleted some of wine's lnks to stop them showing up in the "other" application menu but they're still showing up. i can't find them on my system but they show up in 'locate .lnk' any ideas? (feisty cli)
<jadhog> enyc I don't see it in mine
<Wiiman> 82801AA intel corp usb
<Kazol> I need to install the xdvdshrink .rpm file. How do I do this?
<adaptr> r2 you still need access... what is the user set in the mount options ?
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: ./configure , then make, then sudo make install
<Bsims> qmf: run as root updatedb
<enyc> jadhog: aaah.. so you confirming what im saying ... you do not see cron in capitals -- correct?
<Bsims> qmf: sudo updatedb
<Wiiman> oh wow dvd shrink is out for linux now?
<enyc> jadhog: aah ok
<Wiiman> thats great
<enyc> jadhog: *thankyou*
<Bsims> Wiiman: Eh I prefer k9copy myself
<wirelessmonkey> TennTux: sorry, what are you trying to display? Custom site, or application?
<qmf> Bsims: trying...
<georgy> kazol : sudo alien xdvdshrink .rpm will create a deb file, then install it with dpkg
<bradf0rdX> OH NOS!!!! OpenSSL: missing, using built-in SHA1 implementation
<bradf0rdX> GTK+:    no
<bradf0rdX> *** GTK+ was not found, transmission-gtk will *NOT* be built. If you
<bradf0rdX> *** wish to use the graphical version of Transmission then you will
<bradf0rdX> *** need to install GTK+ headers and libraries. Try using your
<bradf0rdX> *** distribution's package management utility to find a package called
<Wiiman> ok i did a lspici and lsusb -v | less
<bradf0rdX> *** libgtk2.0-dev, gtk2-devel, or something similar; then install it
<bradf0rdX> *** and re-run this script.
<sirex> Maybe someone knows which deb package contains program glib-genmarsha?
<bradf0rdX> Daemon:  no (can't find libevent)
<qmf> Bsims: you legend. cheers.
<davmor2> Wiiman:  there is dvd95 for linux too faster than k9copy
<TennTux> wirelessmonkey, For now just trying to get php running on apache2 so I can do some dev.
<sirex> Maybe someone knows which deb package contains program glib-genmarshal?
<r2> adaptr: the owner is root - does that answer your question?
<jadhog> enyc: welcome
* Bsims smiles not a problem qmf
<Wiiman> sounds good to me
<Bsims> sirex: apt-cache search Foo
<Kazol> georgy: thanks. So alien is only for .rpm?
<Guitrokr> is it possible to get wireless to work in ubuntu? i have a laptop with a broadcom wireless card, but im not sure what model card because the windows hardware only tells me so much
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, I should get libgtk2.0-dev, gtk2-devel?
<Wiiman> where too now enyc?
<h4wk0> Guitrokr; I have the same problem at the min
<georgy> Kazol : no, it will transform your rpm file in a deb file
<sirex> Bsims, I tried it and it returned nothing...
<K350> Hi! Can you guys recommend a program for recording/capturing/downloading streamed media?
<Guitrokr> h4wk0, then hopefully we can both figure it out
<Wiiman> guitrokr
<georgy> Kazol : but don't abuse that to much  ;-)
<h4wk0> By any chance on a dell laptop :p Guitrokr ?
<Guitrokr> yes wiiman?
<Guest67952> is the ubuntu cd a live cd or just an install?
<Bsims> sirex: hrm, then it may not be packaged or spelled that way
<Wiiman> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/05/2055232
<Guitrokr> no im on an HP h3wk0
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0  or all the non-application specific entries listed in synaptic
<PriceChild> Guest67952: both
<jadhog> Guest: both
<georgy> Guest67952 : both
<Guest67952> lol ok
<bradf0rdX> k
<Wiiman> wifi guide
<Guest67952> its just when i put cd in the drive
<Guest67952> and reboot
<Guest67952> then a sort of menu will come?
<marshall> hey guys
<wirelessmonkey> TennTux: did you compile php5 yourself? or use the package?
<Wiiman> i'd use it but i have a usb one lol and it wont show up in the manager
<jadhog> Guest: Generally yes
<Guest67952> ok
<Guest67952> thx
<erisco> if I reinstall a package will I lose the ORIGINAL .package/ directory in my home folder
<Guitrokr> i've tried the guides wiiman i can't seem to get it to work
<Wiiman> can anyone help me with a usb wifi card?
<Bsims> How can I tell irssi in a script to read the output of a bot command like !list  and store it in an array to do a loop on?
<Wiiman> lame
<Bsims> erisco: Nope
<Wiiman> does it show up in the manager?
<marshall> i installed sonata a while ago and im not able to do anything in it. ive pointed it to my music library but it still doesnt show anything in the library tab
<SithToast> Hey guys, I'm back to bug you :D
<TennTux> wirelessmonkey, I used the package(s) php5 and libapache...
<Guitrokr> no i can't get my drivers to show up
<r2> adaptr? anyone?
<Guitrokr> i found the supposed driver and it gave me back some lines like the guide sa
<Guitrokr>  *says
<Wiiman> oh
<adaptr> r2 are there any error messages in the syslog or smb log ?
<Guitrokr> but i can't see my driver anywhere
<r2> how do i check that?
<SithToast> can someone help me with getting ubuntu to work right with easybcd
<r2> (total newbie, sorry...)
<jpjacobs> SithToast, easybcd?
<SithToast> as seen in this topic on the easybcd forums: http://neosmart.net/forums/index.php?gettopic=520
<SithToast> yeah, it's a vista bootloader manager thing
<SithToast> it'll configure the vista loader to allow linux and other os's to boot from it
<a5benwillis> Can someone tell me what runlevel to symlink a script to so that it runs at startup in Ubuntu???
<Guitrokr> how come my ubuntu hardware information shows i have a dell wireless lan pci-card?  i have an HP, and its a broadcom wireless card in here
<h4wk0> What does out of the box mean?
<kbrooks> h4wk0, runs as installed.
<SithToast> jpjacobs: i found a couple of tutorials on the ubuntu forums, but they haven't helped me :(
<jpjacobs> SithToast, can't help you, never had any windows on my pc since 4 years...
<SithToast> hm okay. i think it is a grub related problem though.
<Guitrokr> does anyone know how to get a broadcom wireless card to work in ubuntu?
<kuma> hi, how can i unsinstall something with the aptitude?
<r2> adaptr: how do i find out about the log files?
<Sonic_13_> what is the command to move files from one folder to another?
<georgy> Sonic_13_ : mv foo foo2
<Sonic_13_> ah, right
<a5benwillis> Can someone tell me what runlevel to symlink a script to so that it runs at startup in Ubuntu???
<zozo> join chanel?
<Sonic_13_> thanks
<krishghosh> kuma: apt-get remove
<kuma> krishghoshthx
<kuma> krishghosh thx
<joe4444> how can i see an accurate measure of memory use per process?  the RES column in top is overestimating by far
<krishghosh> kuma: welcome
<wirelessmonkey>  joe4444: you can use "ps aux" but it doesn't give you realtime.
<Guitrokr> does anyone know how to get a broadcom wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<wirelessmonkey> TennTux: is the php5.so module in your httpd.conf?
<kadakas> I want to change the names of weekdays in my Ubuntu to the ones in my native language. How do I do that?
<yeti> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<joe4444> wirelessmonkey, that seems to be showing the same values as RES
<LjL> !info exmap joe4444
<Guitrokr> i couldn't use the wifidocs because i got so far and then it didn't work
<ubotu> exmap: determine how much physical memory and swap is used by individual processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (feisty), package size 142 kB, installed size 512 kB
<FakeOutdoorsman> Guitrokr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=391961
<RichiH> how do i edit the time a sudo magic cookie is valid?
<krishghosh> guitrokr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<r2> ok, well, i'm gonna leave if i can't get help - thanks for reading...
<ouroboros> help help, broken package won't go away!
<TennTux> wirelessmonkey, via the include of php5.load yes.
<LjL> ouroboros: what broken package?
<wirelessmonkey> r2: the logs are in /var/log
<mrigns> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe4444> hmm... i just installed exmap, but it says exmap: command not found
<LjL> joe4444, i don't know what the actual command is called, but "dpkg -L <packagename>" (dpkg -L exmap in this case) will show you a list of all files belonging to a package. so, since the command will be in /bin or /usr/bin, try "dpkg -L exmap | grep bin" to know what the command is called.
<ditoa> fantastic news about dell :)
<joe4444> also, apt-get install isn't prompting me to confirm anymore... doesn't it usually give a y/n prompt after it displays what you're about to install?
<ditoa> well done everybody
<LjL> joe4444: myself, i just found that package by typing "apt-cache search accurate memory".
<|ericsson|> Could anyone say how well one could trust chkrootkit for a medium-sized university server?
<ouroboros> LjL: It's a driver for my brother printer.  there were two drivers from the brother website... I accidentally tried to install the cups wrapper before the lpr package, and it's broken now and won't come out, or reinstall or install...
<LjL> joe4444: depends, if it's just the one package you asked it to install (no dependencies, no anything), no
<stoft> double posting here as well. what is the difference between e.g. /dev/sda1 and /dev/mapper/sda1?
<rbd> I can't find a termcap package with feisty, any info?
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: you should run it off of a live cd or along with rootkit hunter
<LjL> ouroboros, uhm, if you now install the lpr package, won't it be happy?
<joe4444> oh ok
<miki> i have problem mu quit button no shut down and restart only login out???
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: rootkit hunter, is that an offical package to use?
<ouroboros> LjL: I did that, and it's still pissed.
<Ramunas> before and after installing KDE: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png font anti-aliasing doesn't seem to be working, anybody has any idea?
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: if you run it off of a live cd then it won't be corrupted by any malicious programs that target it
<joe4444> it's "gexmap" btw... do i have to be root to run it?
<LjL> ouroboros: pastebin the output of the whole thing please
<wirelessmonkey> TennTux: I'm sorry, I'm just not sure.  It sounds like everything is configured properly. I went the opposite way, installing apache2, then including php5 as a module, and it works fine.
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: good tips, gracefully noted
<r2> ok, i found the lgo files. however, they are empty.
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: get rootkit hunter from http://www.rootkit.nl/projects/rootkit_hunter.html
<LjL> joe4444: i don't really know. i can't exclude it, since AFAIK, determining the actual memory usage of a process is (intrestingly enough) non-trivial on Linux.
<joe4444> # gexmap ... Can't find file /proc/exmap: please check kernel module is loaded
<miki> help with this bug please?
<joe4444> Can't get system info
<bradf0rdX> ok, now... I got gtk, so it says this now after ./compile "System:  Linux
<bradf0rdX> OpenSSL: missing, using built-in SHA1 implementation
<bradf0rdX> GTK+:    yes
<bradf0rdX> Daemon:  no (can't find libevent)
<bradf0rdX> "
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: make sure you run the updates before scanning
<richard_> How do I manage running processes in Ubuntu?
<ouroboros> LjL:  When I try to do dpkg --force-all --purge mfc440cncupswrapper I get the following:
<LjL> joe4444: ouch, it requires a kernel module that's not available by default. you know, what you've asked might be *really* non-trivial, as surprising as it may sound
<TennTux> wirelessmonkey, Yes. I installed Apache2 first then MySQL which wasn't relevent here then finally php5. Thanks anyway.
<ouroboros> LjL: dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<ouroboros> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<ouroboros> reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<jpjacobs> joe4444, try sudo modprobe exmap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<richard_> I cant look on the inet because firefox is running and wont restart
<LjL> !pastebin > ouroboros    (ouroboros, see the private message from Ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ouroboros> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe4444> jpjacobs, not found =/
<joe4444> oh well
<LjL> ouroboros: well what if you attempt a reinstall?
* ouroboros is new and doesn't know how to use pastebin... :(
<vic2> HELLO guys
<LjL> jpjacobs: no no, it's actually a separate module that has to be compiled...
<Wiiman> Wii_Multi-Boot_Rom_Pack_ISO_-_NES_SNES_SMS_SMD_PCE_(NTSC)_[Jap-Happy] 
<Wiiman> works perfect
<vic2> anybody know a good image mounting software? like daemon tools but for linux???
<LjL> joe4444: if you want to compile it, the package name is exmap-modules-source - you'll need module-assistant as well
<TennTux> wirelessmonkey, I was able to get html pages and C/C++ CGI working and I can use a test file with no PHP tags and get the same failure. Thanks.
<ouroboros> LjL: what dpkg options should I try for reinstall... can't find anything that works in the man page, and for some reason, this package doesn't show up in synaptic, only in dpkg and dselect.
<LjL> !mountiso > vic2    (vic2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: Are there any other vital security checks for establishing if there has been intrusion/infection?
<ouroboros> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wiiman> oops wrong room lol
<Ramunas> before and after installing KDE: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png font anti-aliasing doesn't seem to be working, anybody has any idea?
<joe4444> i just find it strange that top's RES column shows 6 apache processes using a total of 336mb RAM on my 256mb VPS... yet there's no swapping and free shows only 162mb in use
<LjL> ouroboros, you have the pastebin URL in a private message window from Ubotu, no need to type it each time
<vic2> LjL, is there a program that is user friendly though? or just command line "(
<r2> ok, thanks for trying, i'll just use newgroups....
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: Running bastille, wireshark and nessus at the moment
<joe4444> LjL, i don't think i'll bother, but thanks for your help :)
<wirelessmonkey> r2: try this... mount -t smbfs -o username=(smbusername),password=(smbpassword) //ip.address.ofmachinewithshare/sharename  /mnt/nameofmountpoint
<LjL> ouroboros: it doesn't show in synaptic because it's not from the repositories, i guess. try "sudo apt-get -f install" for attempting to reinstall it
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: wow...that's much better than me.  i wish my boss let me make the server more secure. you can start by checking your logs.
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, ok, if you're there now it's telling me there's no daemon or OpenSSL
<bspindler> how can I change the "restart X " key combination?
<bspindler> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<LjL> !info gmouniso | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: Package gmouniso does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bradf0rdX> wirelessmonkey, what should I do now?
<ouroboros> LjL: apt-get -f doesn't seem to mention this package.
<LjL> !info gmountiso > vic2
<ouroboros> LjL: pastebin url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18674/
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: You know of any good things as pre-cautions? Heard about AIDE or something like that..
<wirelessmonkey> bradf0rdX: sudo apt-get install openssl
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: You slap your boss with a large trout and he'll come around..
<LjL> ouroboros: what about just dpkg -i packagename again?
<wirelessmonkey> bradfordX: then try again
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: change ssh port or enable something like fail2ban for ssh brute force attempts. look into monit and munin.  good descriptions on howtoforge.com.  we have many trout in alaska.
<wirelessmonkey> |ericsson|: also/instead, you may want to try DenyHosts
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: disable FTP and enforce SFTP. use SSH keys instead of passwords, and you can chroot non-vital ssh users
<|ericsson|> wirelessmonkey: DenyHosts in interfaces, or a package?
<wirelessmonkey> |ericsson|: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<danm2007> I have a question I Americas army for linux installed. and everytime i go to run it i get this error " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" " anyone know what that means ?
<nuxil> hi all..
<Vlet> Someone once told me that a certain percentage of each disk is reserved for a root mount or something... how do I get rid of this?
<rmd_> is there a way to install some windows fonts (like times new roman)?  i can't find a guide...
<ouroboros> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18675/
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: Would it be advisable to encourage the use of SSH key's rather to ~70 SSH users?
<nuxil> i need some help.. im trying to startup mysql so i can add a database for mythtv.. but i cant get mysql to start,,
<georgy> rmd_ : install msttcorefonts in synaptic
<LjL> Vlet, don't. if the root partition becomes *completely* full, i.e. not even root has some space left to write to it, doom awaits.
<ouroboros> LjL: I can't seem to find any good reinstall action in dpkg, and I've tried configure
<wirelessmonkey> Vlet: you have to mount root somewhere.... either in a separate partition, as you've described, or in the main partition during setup.  Either way, it needs to be done during partitioning.
<rmd_> georgy, groovy.  thanks
<danm2007> I have a question I Americas army for linux installed. and everytime i go to run it i get this error " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" " anyone know what that means ?
<|ericsson|> nuxil: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<georgy> rmd_ : np
<Flonares> hIz gentz
<nuxil> |ericsson|, heh.. that doesnt work
<LjL> ouroboros: waitwait - you've tried to install an i386 package on a 64 bit system? >:
<nuxil> |ericsson|, it only fails on me
<Vlet> LjL, wirelessmonkey: perhaps I mis-spoke; This is simply an external drive with no system data on it
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: most importantly, keep a list of installed apps and update them regularly.  using keys for 70+ users won't be easy.  just make sure their passwords are good.
<LjL> ouroboros: package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<wirelessmonkey> danm2007: it sounlds like you don't have the DRI module enabled in your xorg.conf
<ouroboros> LjL: Well, yes, but the brother website says it's the propper thing to do.
<ouroboros> LjL: They say do --force-all
* rmd_ waits for synaptic to finish installing all 199 files of kubutnu-desktop.... ugh
<nuxil> |ericsson|, if i try to start it manualy.. i get some weird error..
<danm2007> wirelessmonkey how do i check that ?
<LjL> ouroboros: can you point me to this site?
<ouroboros> LjL: It's even in their FAQ.  :)
<nuxil> |ericsson|, ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Flonares> LjL, hi!
<zcat[1] > danm2007: what kind of video card do you have?
<danm2007> zcat[1]  Ati radeon x1600
<vic2> LjL, where do i mount my image using dmountiso
<ouroboros> LjL: here's the FAQ... I downloaded the drivers from this site... http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/linux_faq-2.html
<wirelessmonkey> danm2007: emacs(or whatever text editor you prefer) /etc/X11/xorg.conf  then hunt for DRI in the document.
<vic2> gmountiso**
<zcat[1] > danm2007: you set up the binary drivers?
<nuxil> |ericsson|, any ideas ?
<zcat[1] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<charlienail> hey guys, is this just a free for all, do i just shout my question?
<kuma> hi, i'm compiling sendmail from source , but there isn't a configure file, can somebody help me?
<wirelessmonkey> charlienail: yep
<zcat[1] > !ask | charlienail
<ubotu> charlienail: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|ericsson|> nuxil: did it crash or what happend?
<icecube_> hi all
<wirelessmonkey> hello icecube_
<LjL> ouroboros: ok, let's try this,  sudo touch /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc440cn/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc440cn , then try the dpkg -i again
<icecube_> it looks that i've got a problem with gcc
<vic2> LjL, where do i mount my image using dmountiso
<nuxil> |ericsson|, when i try the startup scruipt i get failed. when i try start mysql from cli like /usr/bin/mysql i get that error i pasted
<oliver221> hi i am trying to get python-mod to work on ubuntu server 7.04 .. using the main packages, but i get a version missmatch error?
<danm2007> zcat[1]  Im using the System > Administrator > Restricted Driver manager > Ati Accelerated graphics driver
<LjL> vic2: no idea, i'm on KDE
<charlienail> ok cool, so i'm on feisty, and about every 30 seconds my system freezes for maybe 3 seconds, the mouse doesn't move, music stops playing, then goes back, i thought it might be hardware but it never happened in windows... i don't even know where to get started to diagnose what's happening
<wirelessmonkey> icecube_:what error?
<icecube_> i'm getting next error: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<LjL> !build-essential > icecube_    (icecube_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nuxil> |ericsson|, i tryed uninstalling it and reinstalling it,, but no diffrance
<zcat[1] > danm2007: and you restarted X (or rebooted) after that?
<bruenig> kuma, 8.14.1?
<icecube_> gcc -v gives me this : gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<Kazol> Has anyone here had success getting weather updates from the gdesklets applets?
<danm2007> zcat[1]  yes i rebooted
<LjL> icecube_, just install build-essential
<|ericsson|> nuxil: sometimes you can try telnet (provided you have it) to the localosts:3306 (default mysql)
<danm2007> zcat[1]  would it have anything to do with the fact im running beryl ?
<icecube_> LjL how do i do that?
<zyconae> does anyone know if I make a startup script do I have to use sudo?
<charlienail> anyone?
<nuxil> |ericsson|, telnet: could not resolve localosts:3306/telnet: Name or service not known
<LjL> icecube_: by typing  sudo apt-get install build-essential  or hunting it in Synaptic. like with all packages.,
<Juanca> can I ask here for help installing Aptana; anyone?
<wirelessmonkey> icecube_:do you have the rest of build-essential installed?
<Comrade-Sergei> ive lost all my audio and i dont know what happened i just came home and it was like that HELP!
<icecube_> ok, i'll give it a shot, one second
<zcat[1] > danm2007: ahhh yeah... beryl and most 3d stuff doesn't play nice.. switch back to metacity when you want to run games :)
<|ericsson|> nuxil: Ok, then check so that you actually have the file in /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock, use ls -lsa to check it
<georgy> nuxil : you have to add a user who have the permission to connect to your mysql server through the network
<Kazol> I cannot run alien. Do I have to apt-get it?
<danm2007> zcat[1]  ok leme try that
<LjL> Kazol: erm, you can hardly run it if you don't have it installed, that's for sure.
<georgy> Kazol : yes
<Pelo> when I plug a second usb device (eg music player)  my first usb devide (eg thumb drive) gets disconnected the it gets reconnected,   and I get that error msg that says my usb device was disconnected dangerously and I should use eject in the future,   any fix for that ?
<LjL> Kazol: besides, are you quite sure you *want* to run alien? trying to install RPMs on ubuntu is most often a bad idea.
<accept> Can I run Ubuntu on an iPAQ?
<zyconae> do I have to use sudo in startup script
<MetalWolf> hi, I just installed the latest ubuntu onto my machine and apt-get installed window maker.  For some reason I don't have any key mappings such as alt-tab.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<LjL> accept: no
<Juanca> does anyone know about installig Aptana?
<icecube_> wirelessmonkey, i'm doing < sudo apt-get install build-essential > atm
<danm2007> zcat[1]  i switched back still didn't work. do i need to reboot ?
<bradf0rdX>  How the Hell do I find the trash!!!????
<Comrade-Sergei> ive lost all my audio and i dont know what happened i just came home and it was like that HELP!
<nuxil> |ericsson|, no files there
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: iptables is another useful tool. again, howtoforge.com has many good security tutorials and an excellent message board for questions.
<LjL> !language | bradf0rdX
<ubotu> bradf0rdX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kazol> LjL: why? I just want to install xdvdshrink
<DShepherd> zyconae: i dont think so... it depends on the task.
<zcat[1] > danm2007: wirelessmonkey was also about to tell you how to check in the xorg.conf .. I don't have much experience with ati so perhaps if turning beryl off doesn't work, he can pick up from here..
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I set ESSID for my eth1?
<nuxil> georgy, well first i need to get mysql to start
<accept> LjL: take a look at this sentence: lso, we cannot make binary drivers available on other architectures (such as the Mac or IPAQ) if we don't have the ability to port the software source code ourselves.
<icecube_> k done wirelessmonkey & LjL
<charlienail> so i'm on feisty, and about every 30 seconds my system freezes for maybe 3 seconds, the mouse doesn't move, music stops playing, then goes back, i thought it might be hardware but it never happened in windows... i don't even know where to get started to diagnose what's happening
<|ericsson|> FakeOutdoorsman: brilliant info, thank's a million mate ;)
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I set ESSID for my eth1?
<Bacon|ubuntu> woops on double post
<Pelo> Juanca, do you have a specific question or do you just want to know how to install ?
<kuma> bruenig: yup, lastest version
<bradf0rdX> I deleted the trash shortcut or whatever, rather than deleting what existed inside of the trash!
<danm2007> ok
<bruenig> kuma, did you read INSTALL
<zyconae> I'm setting up a bridge and changing network settings
<danm2007> zcat[1]  thanks man
<bradf0rdX> And now I can
<bradf0rdX> not find it
<georgy> nix  : whats happen if you try in a console: sudo mysql ?
<kuma> bruenig: nope, i'm going to now, thanks xD
<FakeOutdoorsman> |ericsson|: no problem.  good luck against the constant barrage of intrusion attempts.
<ouroboros> LjL: had to create the directory and touch the file, but still no success in the install, results in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18678/
<DShepherd> zyconae: then sudo would be useful then..
<cox3777> anyone here use torrentflux?
<Comrade-Sergei> bradf0rdX its in the home directory ).Trash
<bruenig> kuma, yeah that and README, it has a somewhat weird install protocol
<|ericsson|> nuxil: go to /etc/mysql/my.cnf and add the path
<Kazol> LjL: "h*ll" is considered bad language?
<nuxil> |ericsson|, ther was no files ther.. what does that mean?
<Juanca> Pelo: yes, i want to have it as Eclipse plugin, but I thing I've messed up things (again :( )
<nuxil> ok
<icecube_> seems to work now... i'm trying to install superkaramba
<MetalWolf> I even tried my old settings and they didn't work right either.
<zyconae> ok so do I put sudo and then the command followed by my password?
<kuma> bruenig:ok, thanks a lot
<Pelo> bradf0rdX,  you mean the taksbar shortcut ?  righclick the pannel add to pannel, find it in the list
<danm2007> wirelessmonkey i open my xor.conf  what DRI am i looking for ?
<bradf0rdX> How do I show hidden files? I can't find my trash
<salty> what was the last kernel version that supported the ipw3945 wireless card?
<nuxil> |ericsson|, its already there
<zcat[1] > actuaqlly I have a problem myself; every few days, stuff stops working. programs segfault every time I try to start them, or I can't log in at all.. nothing consistent. I suspect bad ram. You think that's likely?
<Comrade-Sergei> bradf0rdX view> show hidden
<LjL> Kazol: kind of. and together with multiple question and exclamation marks, in the middle of a generic, almost unanswerable sentence, it makes for a very badly phrased support request.
<Pelo> Juanca,  I dn'T knwo about that maybe they have a channel you can ask in  or check their faq
<charlienail> anyone? persistant system lock ups not interesting enough? :)
<|ericsson|> nuxil: Something like: socket = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<bradf0rdX> Oh I see... Thank you
<nuxil> yes
<DShepherd> zyconae: no dont put your password in the script... you can run a script sudo without the need for a password
<zcat[1] > charlienail: no, just too hard to diagnose :)
<nuxil> |ericsson|, yes
<Comrade-Sergei> ive lost all my audio and i dont know what happened i just came home and it was like that HELP!\
<icecube_> hmm guys now i'm having another error...checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<DShepherd> zyconae: let me see if I can find some info to help you out
<charlienail> yeah, i know, i don't even know what to start checking
<zcat[1] > charlienail: try turning off apic or apm or something :)
<LjL> ouroboros: permission denied probably means the postrm/postinst scripts are running as a non-root user. do "chmod a+rwx /usr/blah/blah/filename" on that file
<Bacon|ubuntu> someone just give me a quick command to set the ESSID of my network
<Pelo> !sound > Comrade-Sergei  check pm
<DShepherd> zyconae: dont put your password in the script though.. that's not smart
<LjL> ouroboros: that is, sudo chmod
<georgy> icecube : install the dev package
<zyconae> ok, thanks very much DShepherd, I'll just put sudo before every command and not put my password in it anywhere
<charlienail> lol, i'll just turn off every service, one at a time until it stops
<charlienail> is that even worth doing?
<zyconae> or can I just put sudo su?
<zyconae> at the beginning?
<icecube_> georgy, the dev package of X you mean i guess?
<|ericsson|> nuxil: Is it mysql 5.0 or 4.1?
<DShepherd> zyconae: sudo su can work.. but i dont think persons here would recommend it.. thought it works that way though
<LjL> Kazol: on a quick googling, it doesn't seem like xdvdshrink is available as an Ubuntu package. have you considered for instance k9copy?
<zcat[1] > zyconae: you can use sudo -i but it's safer to use sudo on each command. sudo remembers the password for a few minutes so it won't ask every time you use it..
<nuxil> |ericsson|, its version 5
<DShepherd> zyconae: when you run the script it should as you for your password.. if you dont mind that pause.. then your good to go
<kadakas> I want the estonian locale settings (date format, currency, names of days), but I want my applications in english - how can I make this happen?
<georgy> icecube_, yes
<danm2007> wirelessmonkey i opend my xorg.conf  what DRI am i looking for ?
<|ericsson|> nuxil: can you access it at all? Try mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -u (your-username) -p(your-password)
<zyconae> so I always have to be there for the bootup?
<Pelo> !local > kadakas  check your pm window
<icecube_> i'm a beginner in linux , so i just do sudo apt-get x? georgy?
<DShepherd> zyconae: so i guess you dont want to be asked for your password...
<kadakas> (2007-05-01 23:21:34) ubotu: Sorry, I don't know anything about local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadakas> !local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy> icecube : no, search the package in synaptic
<ouroboros> LjL: It's weird... the file and directory I made are gone, I guess the install program removed them... but the errors getting smaller I'm going to try one more time.
<epotash> hey, since ugprading to feisty my wireless card stops working after i put my laptop to sleep and wake it.  in fact the network manager applet shows that i have no connections available, but i am actually connectd on LAN and it works fine... but i cant switch to wireless
<zyconae> not really this is going to be a squid box filtering web traffic at a client sight that may need to be rebooted remotely
<georgy> icecube_, : I mean the right name
<Pelo> icecube_,  you might find this usefull   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Kazol> LjL: I have trouble with k9copy. It cannot open the DVD or even the help file.
<nuxil> |ericsson|, nop...
<zyconae> site, actually
<icecube_> i'll check it out Pelo, thnx
<|ericsson|> nuxil: try grepping mysql then
<Bacon|ubuntu> How do I reset my internet ?
<LjL> icecube_, have you read the build-essential page that the bot gave you? it gives quite a few hints, especially as to the dev packages that are most often needed. like the X includes.
<Bacon|ubuntu> lol, my wireless
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo it still sees it, but will not play through it
<DShepherd> zyconae: see if this helps.. http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<|ericsson|> Bacon|ubuntu: :P
<clop> hi, i'm curious; what is the "//" directory?  it seems to be some kind of weird alias to "/"... but when I do `pwd -P` in it it shows me "//" instead of "/"... so i'm not sure what's going on
<zyconae> thanks I'll take a look at that
<Curley_Sue> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gene__> Hey guys, gene's back
<DX00> Bacon|ubuntu: sudo /etc/networking restart
<LjL> !xincludes > icecube_    (icecube_, see the private message from Ubotu) but anyway, if it's a KDE or GNOME package, just install the KDE or GNOME -dev packages.
<DShepherd> zyconae: its there somewhere.. you may need to read around a little
<jsmidt> Which packages do are the the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings
<nuxil> |ericsson| what you mean? only output i get is: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<DX00> sorry Bacon|ubuntu, its sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Bacon|ubuntu> :D
<Bacon|ubuntu> thanks
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, dbl clkc the sond icon in the top pannel and make sure nothing is muted or too low,  also check that your speakers are plugged in both to the computer and the powerbar and that they are turned on
<DX00> np ;)
<ouroboros> LjL: nope, seems about the same... still can't find it, even though I created it... joshua@alvin:/usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc440cn/cupswrapper$ sudo dpkg --force-all -i /home/joshua/Desktop/mfc440cncupswrapper-1.0.0-9.i386.deb
<ouroboros> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<ouroboros>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<ouroboros> (Reading database ... 143398 files and directories currently installed.)
<ouroboros> Preparing to replace mfc440cncupswrapper 1.0.0-9 (using .../mfc440cncupswrapper-1.0.0-9.i386.deb) ...
<ouroboros> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc440cncupswrapper.prerm: 3: /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc440cn/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc440cn: not found
<ouroboros> dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<ouroboros> dpkg - trying script from the new package instead ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ouroboros> /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/prerm: 3: /usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc440cn/cupswrapper/cupswrappermfc440cn: not found
<zcat[1] > afk...
<|ericsson|> nuxil: sounds to me like a permission issue
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gene__> What variable in stepper_inch.ini controls maximum jog speed?
<nuxil> hmm..
<ouroboros>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<ouroboros> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ouroboros>  /home/joshua/Desktop/mfc440cncupswrapper-1.0.0-9.i386.deb
<icecube_> thnx LjL, i'll check it
<ouroboros> oops, sorry!
<ouroboros> my bad.
<rmd_> ouroboros, use pastebin, dude(ette)
<|ericsson|> !pastebin | ouroboros
<ubotu> ouroboros: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zyconae> if I'm not really concerned about security could I just start out the script with sudo su and then the password?
<LjL> jsmidt: does typing  apt-cache search opengl python  not do the trick?
<ouroboros> LjL: sorry, was typo, meant to copy url... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18679/
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo yea thats all good
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo its just so random i wasnt even tinkering this time
<DShepherd> zyconae: well I am not sure.. give it a go and see how that works..
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  then start reviewing what you did since the last time it worked, and what you did before your last reboot
<zyconae> ok thanks for all your help I'll try it out
<|ericsson|> nuxil: try to chown to "mysql.mysql" if owned by root, and give it permission 755
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo all i did was log in
<Guitrokr> i just followed a tutorial to get a broadcom wireless card to work, i now can see my wireless networks in the manager but i can't connect to them and so now im stuck there, does anyone know what to do?
<LjL> ouroboros, look, just edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc440cncupswrapper.postinst and /var/lib/dpkg/info/mfc440cncupswrapper.postrm and put "exit 0" on the second line of them
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo and fire up Amarok and it didnt work
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, review what you did in the previous session ,
<Bacon|ubuntu> =/
<Bacon|ubuntu> my wireless till doesnt work
<LjL> ouroboros: then install the package, then remove/purge the package, then install it again. see if it gets it fixed.
<icecube_> installing xlibs-dev LjL... :) thnx
<Pelo> Bacon|ubuntu,  check the forum for you model
<nuxil> |ericsson|,  ok i'll try..
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo nothing that involved the audio
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, even so . someting might have affected it
<Comrade-Sergei> like what
<salty> what was the last kernel version that supported the ipw3945 wireless card?
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo im going to try a reboot
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  I don'T know ,  some game messing with settings,on install,  some package that needs another audo out , someting messing with tty devices,  I can'T tell you look there and you will find it , I am telling you to remember what you did on your computer before it stopped working and then ...
<Pelo> igh
* Pelo sometimes wonders why he even tries 
<|ericsson|> Pelo: you are brave :)
<ouroboros> LjL: still won't remove at all... :(
<nuxil> |ericsson|, nop.. dosent seem to help.
<nnacht> Hey, I wanna make a backup of a mysql-database with mysqldump. How can I make sure that the parameter '-ux' is not automatically added with my domain name?
<Oewyn> is there an xming tutorial on the wiki? I am able to open up the login screen but once i login it just sits at a blank page.
<kadakas> localeconf shuts down after i choose which settings to override
<Guitrokr> i just followed a tutorial to get a broadcom wireless card to work, i now can see my wireless networks in the manager but i can't connect to them and so now im stuck there, does anyone know what to do?
<Bacon|ubuntu> Hey, I set a frequency for my wireless but it wont accept it
<|ericsson|> nuxil: have you checked /var/log/mysqld.log for errors?
* Pelo thinks we need a seperate channel for wireless issues  
<DShepherd> there's been alot lately hasnt there Pelo
<rmd_> i'm trying out kubuntu-desktop, if i get tired of it, how do i tell the system to use gdm again, rather then kdm?
<koln> hi all
<Comrade-Sergei> lol Pelo i think it was my mouse?!? lol i changed it back to using the usb-ps/2 and now it works, that cant be right... irq or something,...
<rmd_> is it automated?
* |ericsson| creates ubuntu-wireless-issues-goes-here-to-this-channel-now channel
<Pelo> DShepherd, yep and even if there are few master helpers in there the less experience ppl can share their findings with eachother
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, someting like that
<DShepherd> Pelo: makes sense
<Comrade-Sergei> |ericsson| i know right
<georgy> rdm- : in a console, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and choice gdm
<jsmidt> LjL, your advice works for opengl bindings but what package is the GtkGLExt Python bindings?
<bradf0rdX> Does anyone know of a dock for gnome? Or if a Kubuntu dock would work in gnome?
<Comrade-Sergei> |ericsson| my laptop has problems getting online via the wifi with kubuntu
<nuxil> |ericsson|, empty..
<Pelo> bradf0rdX, avant , but it's not that great
<Pelo> bradf0rdX, google for it
<Comrade-Sergei> just make #ubuntu-wireless
<|ericsson|> Comrade-Sergei: you're not the only one, been quite a few of those..
<|ericsson|> nuxil: let me think :)
<RichiH> how do i edit the time a sudo magic cookie is valid?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, I think we'Re suppose to ask permission before registereing channels with ubuntu in it
<Flannel> RichiH: What do you want to do?
<Comrade-Sergei> |ericcson| i was on a call and someone pulled out a kubuntu lappy i was amazed
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo w/e
<RichiH> Flannel: increase the sudo timeout
<Comrade-Sergei> ask an op
<hylje> nano in vim is crazy
<Flannel> RichiH: `sudo visudo` then change the timeout
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo or maybe it was beryl, that didnt start up this time
<jpjacobs> hylje, nano in vim?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei, w/e
<Comrade-Sergei> anyways how do i get something to load on boot in ubuntu like msconfig in XP
<hylje> jpjacobs: :!nano
<Flannel> !bum | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pelo> I'm off, back later
<hierundda> jas.dvd
<jpjacobs> yea, i know nano, but what do you mean with 'nano in vim'?
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel does this involve me writing scripts?
<hylje> jpjacobs: running nano inside vim. i mean, it doesnt quite work :p
<jsmidt> Does anybody know which package is the GtkGLExt Python bindings?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: No.  Use BUM.
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel ok ill test it out thanks
<|ericsson|> there is always #ubuntu-wifi :)
<LjL> jsmidt: i can't find it, to be honest. but http://www.k-3d.org/gtkglext/Main_Page says there's an Ubuntu package available from third parties
<jvolkman> hylje, what do you expect it to do? =)
<hylje> jvolkman: edit text
<jpjacobs> hylje,  no indeed... it's not really meant to ;)
<charlienail> is it possible to have fullscreen controls in vlc?
<FakeOutdoorsman> jsmidt: maybe libgtkglext1?
<thoreauputic> charlienail: try right click
<|ericsson|> nuxil: this apparantly worked in FC, don't know for ubuntu, but try: /usr/sbin/setenforce 0 as root
<ExIG> anyone good with rhythmbox?
<stork> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6610901.stm <-- score for 'buntu :)
<charlienail> i hate context menus
<charlienail> i want a scrub bar, is that possible?
<thoreauputic> charlienail: *shrug*
<kadakas> I cant see my laptop with samba
<nuxil> |ericsson|, i can give that a try
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel how do i add something to it?
<charlienail> well right clicking wont let me scrub the video
<kadakas> my pc can see mshome, but no laptop
<kadakas> and laptop cannot see my pc
<piNNoy> hmmmm, im REAL new i just installed ubuntu on my laptop.....can anyone walk me threw please? i read alot of the faqs but couldnt under stand some
<|ericsson|> nuxil: other than that I'm quite stumped and it would probably be more productive for you to google it, rather than ask me :)
<piNNoy> 7.04
<LjL> ouroboros: wait, i told you to try the "exit 0" trick on the "postinst" file and the "postrm" file, but the ones involved were "postinst" and "PRErm"
<piNNoy> i cant figure out how to make it cube
<r4nge> how would i remove the graphic effects when i minimize a window in ubuntu gnome?
<Skaag> how do I add a path to binaries in ubuntu?
<Skaag> system wide?
<andrew> Any reason that Planet Ubuntu hasn't updated since this morning?
<|ericsson|> nuxil: but I still belive it's a permission issue, could you try to sudo chmod 777 /tmp as well, just in case?
<variant> piNNoy: click system > preferences > gl desktop
<sss> do you speak polish?????
<piNNoy> thx vari will try
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ExIG> DAAP shares dont seem to want to connect for me in rhythmbox, just keep getting "service unavailable errors"
<kadakas> How do I make a NTFS partition into a EXT3 partition without loosing any data?
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel how do i add something to it?
<piNNoy> varient: i dont see gl desktop? do i need berly?
<bruenig> kadakas, backup the data and then restore it after format
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: What do you want to add?
<thoreauputic> ExIG: only works if the remote rhythmbox is running
<sss> a czy ktos tu mowi po polsku
<LjL> kadakas: you don't, i'm afraid. you need to backup and restore. there *is* a tool available, but 1) it's unreliable 2) not sure it works with NTFS at all, actually i don't think so
<sss> a czy ktos tu mowi po polsku
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kadakas> bruenig: theres 300GB of it, i have no other hdd that big
<ExIG> thoreauptic: where do i get that?
<thoreauputic> ExIG: and the plugin is configured...
<|ericsson|> !pl > sss
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sss!*@*!#ubuntu-pl]  by LjL
<bruenig> kadakas, get one, or stick with ntfs
<ExIG> thoreauptic: well plugin config only asked me if i wanted to share mine
<kadakas> i cant write to ntfs
<kadakas> its very unreliable
<Wamphyri> is there a rar package?
<|ericsson|> !ntfs-3g | kadakas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sss!*@*!#ubuntu-pl]  by LjL
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel Beryl
<ubotu> kadakas: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> !rar > Wamphyri (see the private message from ubotu)
<piNNoy> i dont see gl desktop in my sysem > pref > -- what program / add on do i need for the cube? i currently have 7.04
<Wamphyri> or do i need to install the version from rarsoft?
<LjL> Wamphyri: yes, it's surprisingly called "rar". it's in multiverse i think
<thoreauputic> ExIG: as I said, the remote share shows if the remote rhythmbox is running
<LjL> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7b1-2 (feisty), package size 494 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<kadakas> |ericsson|: i have it, its very unreliable
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DShepherd> Wamphyri: unrar.. but it yo can only uncompress stuff
<bruenig> kadakas, as much as you may wish, there is no way to do what you said. You must format the drive to change filesystems.
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: beryl starts when you login, not when you boot up.  Or at least, that's how I understand it.  Ask in #ubuntu-effects, they know ebst
<jrib> DShepherd: "rar" exists too
<kadakas> damnit
<Wamphyri> !info unrar-free
<|ericsson|> kadakas: It can be a bit flaky at times, but generally it should work..
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel well i need to turn it on everytime i log in
<piNNoy> who can i pm to get 1 on 1 newbie help
<ExIG> thoreauptic: I get a list of shares, but cant connect, under plugins I have the DAAP one enabled, but no config options on it
<Flannel> !startup | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<bruenig> !pm | piNNoy
<ubotu> piNNoy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<rmd_> now that i've installed kubuntu-desktop, is there a way to automate the removal of all things gnome?
<Wamphyri> there we go
<andrew> Any reason that Planet Ubuntu hasn't updated since this morning?
<Flannel> Comrade-Sergei: that's a different method (its user specific, isntead of your entire machine)
<Comrade-Sergei> Flannel thats a little better ill try it
<variant> andrew: people have lives
<LjL> rmd_: hardly so, but try "sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop" (CAREFUL, look at what it asks you to remove)
<Dhjiz> bonsoir
<jrib> Skaag: put a symlink in /usr/local/bin/   is this what you mean?
<Dhjiz> erf
<thoreauputic> ExIG: hmm - well I only know that it works here on the local network: check your plugin settings I guess
<Skaag> jrib: what about without symlinks?
<andrew> variant: no, the script hasn't run (look at the last updated)
<jrib> Skaag: what do you want to do exactly?
<Wamphyri> LjL: i did a search for rar in Synaptic
<Skaag> if I want an entire directory of binaries to exist in the path
<Wamphyri> nothing came up
<variant> andrew: ah, no idea then
<ouroboros> LjL: Ha hah!  well done, it's uninstalled!  now to try and install it fresh.
<LjL> rmd_: there is also this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde but i'm not sure it's been updated for Feisty
<thoreauputic> ExIG: I assume your firewall is accepting local connections?
<LjL> Wamphyri: that's most likely because you don't have Multiverse (and even Universe, since unrar-free is in Universe) enabled.
<piNNoy> k trying again: when i go to system > prefrences > i dont see a gl desktop all i see with desktop is desktop backround and desktop effectts (im trying to get the cube)
<LjL> !repositories > Wamphyri    (Wamphyri, see the private message from Ubotu)
<variant> Skaag: be carefull modifying the path variable, it can be a big security risk if done improperly
<bruenig> rmd_, I wrote a script called metadiff that will allow that, you can find it here. second post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411823
<DShepherd> jrib: right you are
<Skaag> variant: I just want, for admins, another directory with binaries available in the path...
<variant> piNNoy: desktop effects it is, not gl desktop sorry
<ward_> I'm having a very hard time finding someone who has tried to install veejay on feisty, anyone tried that by any chance?
<jrib> r4nge: you can use /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in gconf-editor
<erisco> how do you get .rar archive support for linux??
<drummer> I am currently unable to print with my HP LJ 4050.  During install the printer was seen and appeared to install correctly, and is connected to LPT parport0 HPLIP.  If I try to print a test page, the system says it's printing, but nothing comes out.  When I cat the last entry in the error_log under /var/log/cups it reads  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<drummer> .  HELP!!!!
<ouroboros> LjL:  Yes, it installed!  woohoo!  thank you so much!
<|ericsson|> nuxil: did you have any luck with permissions on /tmp ?
<aro> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<LjL> erisco: by installing the "rar" and "unrar" packages from Multiverse.
<piNNoy> vari: i have it enabled and both boxes are checkd but how do i move to view the cube on desktop?
<variant> piNNoy: ctrl + alt + left mouse button
<isidoro> hi
<aro> erisco, unrar-free allows you to extract .rar files
<LjL> ouroboros: wouldn't have been possible if someone hadn't spotted my obvious mistake - but you're welcome ;)
<chump> can someone help me correct the message i get when i log into gdm . when i enter my user/pass i got a message taht say : user $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevent the default session and language from being saved... and something else .. does someone know about this ?
<isidoro> how can I remove a non empty directory?
<aro> rm -rf
<bruenig> isidoro, rm -rf dir
<isidoro> by shell
<LjL> isidoro: rm -r directory/*
<kristopher> with force
<variant> isidoro: rm -rf /dir
<DShepherd> piNNoy: you might need to install gnome-compiz-manager... it makes life alot easier with editing some of the options..
<bruenig> rm -r directory/* does not remove the directory
<jrib> Skaag: why don't you use /usr/local/sbin/ for that instead of create a new place in the PATH?  default PATH is set in /etc/environment if you still want to change it though...
<LjL> bruenig: ironically.
<nuxil> |ericsson|, nop.. but im trying to reinstall everything with mysql ""AGAIN""..
<Pieter_> hi there! does anyone know a good vpn-client for ubuntu feisty?
<|ericsson|> nuxil: *sigh*
<isidoro> :-D
<Skaag> jrib: thanks that's what I need
<isidoro> thank you
<ward_> I'm having a very hard time finding someone who has tried to install veejay on feisty, anyone tried that by any chance?
<drummer> I am currently unable to print with my HP LJ 4050.  During install the printer was seen and appeared to install correctly, and is connected to LPT parport0 HPLIP.  If I try to print a test page, the system says it's printing, but nothing comes out.  When I cat the last entry in the error_log under /var/log/cups it reads  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<drummer> .  HELP!!!!
<piNNoy> crap my little start menu thing went away but i still see my sda1 on desktop -- how do i get it back??
<DShepherd> ward_: have you checked the ubuntu forums? someone may have some veejay feisty experience there..
<LjL> isidoro: be careful with that command (especially the -f version), lots of people including me have deleted important things by mistake just due to a typo
<vic2> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jrib> piNNoy: do you still have panels?
<piNNoy> nope
<piNNoy> jrib: nope
<vic2> guys, how do you migrate your firefox to ubuntu???
<jrib> piNNoy: what did you do right before that happened?
<chump> thank but i self answered myself ;)
<ward_> DShepherd, i will right now ty, have you got a link of topicname?
<DShepherd> ward_: nope...
<ward_> DShepherd, ty = thank you :-)
<Pieter_> vic2, you can export your bookmarks
<piNNoy> jrib: cant remember, but i tried logging on and off and it idnt work, im gonna try to reboot
<DShepherd> ward_: yw = your welcome
<bigjohnto> anyone in here set up chroot?
<bruenig> vic2, copy over the mozilla folder if you want to keep your settings, make sure you don't have any windows only plugins installed though
<bruenig> er, extensions
<bruenig> !chroot | bigjohnto
<ubotu> bigjohnto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<kbrooks> ping
<absum> i have a usb connected device with with a driver from the company behind it, i have set it up so that whenever i connect the device to my computer it pops up in /dev/input but when i run the driver it gets removed and i have to manually unplug/plugin the device to get it back in /dev/input, could anyone help me?
<ward_> DShepherd, jsut wanted to be sure you knew what i meant, i only see ty being used in online games :-)
<Wamphyri> LjL: how about a list of repostitorys? i know how to debian rather well i just don't know any links for Ubuntu
<bigjohnto> when I execute /usr/local/libexec/sftp-server from a chroot env it gives me No user iwth UID 5004 found
<bigjohnto> whats the problem?
<LjL> !easysource > Wamphyri    (Wamphyri, see the private message from Ubotu)
<vic2> bruenig, can you explain in more detail ?
<DShepherd> ward_: hehe.. its very common here too.. no harm done
<DX00> hey guys, my dvd is able to play movies fine but it gives me an error when i try to load a data dvd
<ExIG> thoreauptic: hmmm other people can listen to my music over DAAP but i cant listen to theirs...
<kristopher> when using rm, does -f totally discount the -i option
<bruenig> vic2, in windows, go get your mozilla folder from appdata or whatever it is called, then copy it over to your linux partition and put it in /home/username/.mozilla
<DX00> can anyone tell me why that would happen
<thoreauputic> ExIG: then presumably they aren't sharing theirs ;)
<vic2> bruenig, o OK, thx
<bruenig> kristopher, I would assume so
<marshall> i installed sonata a while ago and im not able to do anything in it. ive pointed it to my music library but it still doesnt show anything in the library tab
<Alonea> I am trying to look at an .rtf file without any success. OpenOffice gives an error and KWord opens it, but its blank.
<LjL> Wamphyri: the structure is as follow (i assume Feisty): repositories are "feisty", the main one, "feisty-updates", updates for serious bugs, "feisty-security", security fixes, and "feisty-backports", packages ported back from Ubuntu+1 (currently non-existent).  then each repository has four components: "main", free stuff by the core devs, "restricted", non-free by core devs, "universe", free by community, "multiverse", non-free by community
<thoreauputic> ExIG: BTW to type nicks use thore<tab>
<thoreauputic> ExIG: for example
<LjL> Wamphyri: "rar" and "unrar" are non-free, and as such in Multiverse ("unrar-free" is available in Universe, but can't deal with files made with recent versions of WinRAR)
<kristopher> bruenig: thats kinda weird.
<ward_> DShepherd, u were right, but its 2 versions back
<leme> Algum Br por ai?
<LjL> !br | leme
<ubotu> leme: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> kristopher, force means not interactive so not really
<ward_> DShepherd, but that will ge good enough for now i think :-)
<barata> GREAT NEWS .... Dell-Buntu is just there now
<DShepherd> ward_: kool
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<barata> I wonder if I can find drivers for my Texas instruments & modem from Dell
<kristopher> bruenig: i've just heard of plenty of people symlinking rm to rm -i for safety measures.. Actually think that mandrake does it by default
<bruenig> barata, low end computers with linux......linspire comes to mind
<Kazol> does the default linux archiver have .rar support?
<delta___> Hey there! I am looking for some way to stop a process that uses too much (virtual) memory. "ulimit -v" does a pretty good job, but catches "good" processes off-guard, thereby killing them. Is there a user-space program that can stop the process and ask for confirmation first?
<dunstabulos> hiya i'm trying to set up an anonymous smb share and am using the shared folders program under admin tools but it doesn't seem to have any options for who can connect to the share? can anyone advise the easiest way to set up an anonymous/any user accepted read only smb share?
<bruenig> kristopher, retards I guess
<barata> I dont like linspire
<LjL> Kazol: yes, but it only gets it after rar/unrar (or unrar-nonfree) are installed
<LjL> i mean unrar-free
<bruenig> kristopher, I don't want to type y for ever thing I delete personally
<Wamphyri> LjL: last question :) i have the nvidia componants installed Desktop Effects turned on, but the cube isn't working and the option is checked and it was working last night
<kristopher> bruenig: Its just a safety measure thats nice.
<Kazol> LjL: so I should apt-get unrar-free?
<Guitrokr> i have gotten my wireless networks to show up in the network manager, but i can't connect to them, it just tries for a long time, i have a broadcom wireless card and i followed tutorials to get this far but now im stuck
<kristopher> bruenig: I'm actually surprised that ubuntu doesn't do it while using sudo
<ward_> DShepherd, i was wrong, that is freej, another prog by dyne... :-(
<DShepherd> kristopher: 'i' seems to have the preference over 'f'//
<_Steve_> anyone here use heartbeat on ubuntu?
<LjL> Wamphyri: i don't know much about desktop effects (i'm not even on GNOME), sorry
<DShepherd> ward_: hehe.. sorry to here that..
<bruenig> kristopher, they could I guess
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | Guitrokr
<ubotu> Guitrokr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bruenig> kristopher, alias sudo rm='sudo rm -i'
<kristopher> DShepherd: -f is cancelling it out on my machine, i'm not sure why!
<LjL> Kazol: depends. if the RAR files you need to open were made with recent versions of WinRAR, you will need "unrar", not just "unrar-free"
<kamal> Hi everybody!!
<Guitrokr> no no you don't understand i've gone through every help website
<Guitrokr> i've been redirected
<Wamphyri> LjL: ok,was just odd it was working till i changed my wal papers then all hell broke loose and it doesn't work anymore lol
<year0369> German ubuntu chat ?
<kristopher> bruenig: Yah, i know how to do it.  I dont know why i said symlink, but i'm just surprised that ubuntu doesn't do it by default
<Guitrokr> im looking for someone who might know something about this
<LjL> !de | year0369
<ubotu> year0369: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Guitrokr> not for another person to redirect me to another website
<gregorovius> hi... I can't suspend or hibernate on Feisty... anyone savyy willing to help?
<kamal> i need help about boot loader
<stefg> !grub | kamal
<ubotu> kamal: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: are you sure your card is supported? Are you using ndiswrapper or bcm43xx?
<DShepherd> kristopher: oh.. kool!!. well not that kool.. not sure why though.. why would you want to use them both anyways?
<kamal> thanks so much
<DShepherd> ward_: you may wanna try asking in #ubuntu-studio.. there might be a little more helpful..
<Guitrokr> bcm43xx
<ExIG> thoreauputic: nah just tried a guy who i know is sharing, he is on windows, but that shouldnt matter right?
<|ericsson|> tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys / <--- would that be enough of a complete system.backup for (k)buntu?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: do you know about the cafuego firmware debs?
<LjL> yikes
<walkintome> hi all. i have two questions. 1-how do i move the 'close, min, max' buttons a few pixels over (they are right on the edge) and 2-how do I improve font smoothing under feisty?
<|ericsson|> huh..
<Guitrokr> i've already intalled all the fireware
<Rossimo> i'm having trouble with my thumbdrive. if i boot my computer while one thumbdrive is inserted, two thumbdrives appear on the desktop. once i umount one, the other stays on the desktop, and it will not go away. any way i can fix this?
<bruenig> |ericsson|, yeah
<delta___> dunstabulos: In /etc/samba/smb.conf, set global option security=share, then set "guest ok = yes" for the share you want to make available anonymously
<|ericsson|> bruenig: cheers mate..
<oneil> hi -- I understand that if I sudo su -- I become root, but how can I get back revert back?
<LjL> oneil: "exit"
<kadakas> exit
<piNNoy> ok my cube is not working and i have it enabled im holding down crtl alt and pressing left mouse button and nothing is happening, whats wrong?
<LjL> oneil: besides, use "sudo -i" rather than "sudo su"
<Bacon|ubuntu> Meh this is depressing
<stefg> oneil: ctrl-D
<|ericsson|> oneil: once you close terminal, exit or wait 16 minutes ;)
<bruenig> |ericsson|, it will create a giant file though, so if you are intending to copy that to a disc, make sure you split it up
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: have you checked the bcm43xx home page for your chipset compatibility?
<drummer> I am having problems getting an HP 4050 to actually print anything under feisty.  I works fine under Dapper etc.  Please help.  SOMEBODY, please!!!
<delta___> dunstabulos: Ah, and set "writeable = no" if you don't want everybody deleting the shared files :)
<oneil> ah, got it -- thanks, everyone
<Guitrokr> well im not sure what card i have, all windows tells me is its a broadcom card and ubuntu tells me i have a dell wireless mini-pci card, even tho this is an HP
<stefg> !wifi Guitrokr
<chump> can someone help me i got this bug https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4258 but the solution doesn't fix my problem
<|ericsson|> bruenig: yeah, no probs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi guitrokr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<walkintome> i hope everyone's doing well!  i just have two simple questions. 1-how do i move the 'close, min, max' buttons a few pixels over (they are right on the edge) and 2-how do I improve font smoothing under feisty?
<DX00> can someone help me with this error 'Invalid mount option while trying to mount the volume'
<vic2> guys, does any1 know how to get macromedia stuff on linux somehow???
<piNNoy>  ok my cube is not working and i have it enabled im holding down crtl alt and pressing left mouse button and nothing is happening, whats wrong?
<DX00> i get it when i mount a dvd
<stefg> !wifi | Guitrokr
<jrib> vic2: you mean flash player or osmehting else?
<ubotu> Guitrokr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> walkintome, you would need a different theme
<drummer> I am having problems getting an HP 4050 to actually print anything under feisty.  I works fine under Dapper etc.  Please help.  SOMEBODY, please!!!
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: lspci will tell you - then check http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=deviceson
<TSWoodV> Greetings!  How can I make Samba's swat behave more Ubuntu-friendly, namely, how can I log into swat with admin rights without setting a root password?  Is this even possible?
<chump> DX00 : what is your mount command
<vic2> jrib, i mean like dreamweaver, flash 8, etc
<bruenig> walkintome, for the first question that is
<chump> ?
<DShepherd> piNNoy: have you tried installing gnome-compiz-manager..?
<DX00> i get it as soon as i put a dvd into the drive
<piNNoy> no where do i get that and how do i install it?
<walkintome> bruenig: theres no way to move it over? i love the theme i have no..the buttons are just not in the right spot
<walkintome> now*
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: sorry bad paste : try http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<bruenig> vic2, shockwave I assume you are asking can only be accessed through wine, so install firefox.exe through wine and then get macromedia on that
<DX00> i don't manually mount it
<DX00> but i only get with data cds
<jrib> vic2: adobe doesn't provide native linux versions of those applications, you'd need to try to get them to work in wine or something similar I suppose
<DX00> if i put a movie, it will read it fine
<bruenig> vic2, for dreamweaver you might consider wineing that if you can if not, get nvu or some other editor
<r4nge> how would i remove the graphic effects when i minimize a window in ubuntu gnome?
<Riyonuk> I cannot seem to install Ubuntu. I checked the CD for defects and found none. When its installing the Choose and Install software, it hangs at 6%
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: give it time, hanging at 6% is natural
<icecube_> hi guys
<Guitrokr> thoreauputic| says im supported
<chump> DX00 can you go see the cdrom line in the fstab file ?
<jrib> r4nge: you can use /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources in gconf-editor
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, I did, gave it a whole day and it said Install could not be completed
<dunstabulos> delta___: thanks, i'll make a note of that but i solved the problem by navigating using the ip address and connecting with a username for the minute
<Guitrokr> and like i said i ccan see my wireless networks and it tells me i have 100% strength on some
<Guitrokr> and they aren't password protected
<Riyonuk> I listen to my CD Drive, and it makes like a chainsaw starting up, and turning off
<r4nge> jrib: k, i'll take a look
<DX00> let me see
<icecube_> i'm installing superkaramba but have a problem.. i having this error..checking for KDE... configure: error:
<icecube_> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<icecube_> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<chump> dx00 : /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0    /// must be something like that
<drummer> Do any of you know ANYTHING about printers and Feisty?  I cannot get my HP 4050 to print.
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: OK, try   sudo modprobe bcm43xx , the do   sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart  and see if it works then
<Guitrokr> ok
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: livecd or text?
<georgy> icecube_ : you need the dev package
<stefg> !printing | drummer
<ubotu> drummer: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<icecube_> but i already installed that georgy?
<chump> can someone help me i got this bug https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4258 but the solution doesn't fix my problem
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, umm, its the 6.10 alt cd
<georgy> icecube : the kde dev package
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: you haven't set up anything in Networking, right? nm-applet needs to control the wireless ( doesn't like static configuration)
<DX00> i would look under /etc/fstab right?
<drummer> stefg: I am currently unable to print with my HP LJ 4050.  During install the printer was seen and appeared to install correctly, and is connected to LPT parport0 HPLIP.  If I try to print a test page, the system says it's printing, but nothing comes out.  When I cat the last entry in the error_log under /var/log/cups it reads  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<drummer> .  HELP!!!!
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: hmm, my first guess would be a hardware issue, try the fiesty alt
<erstazi> how does one get a mass load of Ubuntu cd's?
<icecube_> yes, georgy i did it
<thoreauputic> erstazi:  shipit.ubuntu.com
<stefg> drummer: time for a bug report
<erstazi> thoreauputic, I thought you need to be part of a LoCo team though
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, I dont want to, I installed 7.10 alt, and my wireless card wasnt supported, althout its supported in earlier versions :/
<thoreauputic> erstazi: depends how many you need I guess
<georgy> icecube_, : the kde-headers ?
<chump> DX00 yeah you can go in console and do :cat /etc/fstab
<vak> hi all
<guachos> hi
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: so you've installed 6.10 before?
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, Yes I have :D
<drummer> stefg:  wow that's useful!  Thanks.
<vak> how to downgrade php5.2.1 to the last 5.1.x?
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: same CD?
<icecube_> yes i think so.. i installed it via synaptic
<thoreauputic> erstazi: or contact your loco about it ( another possibility)
<peter77> I've installed VMplayer, how do I create a virtual machine?
<icecube_> what do you suggest georgy
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, no its not, some blank cd's a friend gave me
<Riyonuk> there clean
<georgy> icecube_, : one second, i search
<erstazi> thoreauputic, I might have to do that. 3 cd limit unless I order multiple times but that would cost more shipping so I won't do that
<icecube_> ok georgy
<thoreauputic> peter77: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<hype_> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/dell-to-offer-ubuntu
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: try burning at the lower speed setting
<hype_> awesome :)
<SmileyChris> noob question: how can I use apt-get to update bazaar to the latest version (I'm using dapper)?
<peter77> thanx
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, I did, 4x
<catid> hello.. i have a major problem with the fan support in linux.  the fastest fan mode is never used, so my graphics card overheats and passively throttles itself down to avoid death
<rmd_> whoever gave me that metadiff script: i love you
<pike_> peter77: there are websites that will help you create the file. player cant just point to an iso and boot though like server or workstation
<Guitrokr> thoreauputic| I tried what you said it still doesn't connect it just shows the icon for attempting a connection
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: livecd give you the same problem?
<stefg> drummer: i'm not responsible for the lazy quality control of ubuntu... this seems to be a permission  prob
<delf0s> anyone know how to add a modprobe command at startup... so i dont have to keep typing he command in at terminal?
<Riyonuk> livecd never works, and it takes forever to start
<sven> Who I am?
<georgy> icecube_, : try kdebase-dev
<Riyonuk> I have a worthless pc :p
<bruenig> delf0s, you can put it in /etc/rc.local
<peter77> hmm, I expected VMware to also creat VM's like parallels for mac
<catid> i have not found a way to set the fan speed myself.  i've read through acpi docs and played with lm-sensors.  there is not a /proc or /sys interface for the fan speed
<naknomik_> Is there a way to browse the list of packages available for 6.06 LTS on the web?
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: even with the noapci option?
<erUSUL> delf0s: add the name of the module to /etc/modules and it will be modprobed at startup
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: running out of ideas , sorry - mine worked fine after installing cafuego's deb for the firmware
<|ericsson|> catid: wouldn't you have BIOS settings to maximize usage of fan voltage control?
<bruenig> naknomik_, packages.ubuntu.com perhaps
<Guitrokr> damn
<catid> using apm instead of acpi doesn't help
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, wha? Theres options? how?
<icecube_> georgy, i give it a shot..
<Wiiman> S
<chump> DX00 you got it ?
<catid> |ericsson|: i'll check that next
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: make sure that your /etc/network/interfaces file has *only* the loopback (lo) stanza
<kamal> can some one tell me how can i find drivers for my webcam, for ubuntuu? am using hp pavillon webcam
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: yes, when you boot the cd, i think pressing the F2 key brings them up, not entirely sure
<catid> |ericsson|: thing is it worked under windows fine so i assume it's not a BIOS problem
<naknomik_> Now, what is the code name for 6.06? Edgy?
<Riyonuk> Which version should I get? Im going to download a new one.
<Rossimo> dapper
<drummer> stefg: I pretty much had that part figured out.  Something is not listed properly under the groups lpadmin and/or cups, but i do not know how to fix it.  Reporting it as a bug means another 1-3 days with the same problem and no solution.  I need one soon or I have to go to another distro that works.
<cyzie> hello, due to network pretty slow, is it workable if i download 7.04 CD and upgrade my existing 6.10 using the cd?
<Dave_is_sexy> using dpkg i'd like to install an ap which wants an older version of python. i wanna say "ignore, the new version is fine". can i? i'm sure it'll work
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: nm wants to control the connection, so all configuration in the /etc/network/interfaces file should be removed or commented out except the loopback interface
<|ericsson|> catid: probably not, worth checking though..
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, what version is that?
<stefg> drummer: going back to edgy (or maybe etch?) would be my proposititon
<Riyonuk> I like 6.10 as I know it has the wireless working
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: any version, i believe
<|ericsson|> cyzie: Yes, or you can order CD's from http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<ward_> can someone take a look at this please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18673/ i tried to install veejay on feisty, this is the last lines of the output
<stefg> drummer: and unless you don't report the bug, you won't get it fixed
<sven> Is this the right channel to ask installation or live CD trouble (feisty final)?
<Riyonuk> Well why doesnt the newest version work?
<ferran> how can change name of my computer with ubuntu 7.04?
<SmileyChris> So how do I update bzr to latest version - it seems to think the latest is 0.8 when it's like 1.5
<cyzie> |ericsson|, that will take time. but have u done upgrade your distro from 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<georgy> ward_, : install mpegjtools
<|ericsson|> ferran: I assume you mean hostname?
<eztk> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6610901.stm       <dell to use Ubuntu.. Woo Hoo
<cables> sven, yep
<ward_> georgy: mjpegtools are installed
<|ericsson|> cyzie: yes, I've done that, works fine
<drummer> stefg: yeah I'm afraid that's what i'll have to do, but damn I like some of Feisty's features.
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: your wireless, or the boot options?
<stefg> drummer: so time for a bug report :-)
<Guitrokr> thoreauputic| i've done that
<Riyonuk> Wireless, like in System > Networking, the wireless option isnt even there
<Guitrokr> it was one of many steps in a previous runthrough i followed
<sven> Ah, as I'm reading the entries.... I'm not the only one, xserver fails even with live CD.... But feisty BETA works great! Mmmh...
<cyzie> thanks |ericsson|
<|ericsson|> cyzie: no problem @ all
<naknomik_> What would be a good choice of web server for serving simple static pages, and nothing fancy.
<|ericsson|> sven: feisty stable would be better than the best ;)
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: try booting the 6.10 livecd with the nopaci option first, and see if that will install, not sure what the feisty issue is
<pike_> naknomik_: apache2? seriously stay with apache if its simple all the better itll be a gentle intro
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: you didn't use ndiswrapper before? I believe you have to diable that for the bcm43xx to work
<thoreauputic> *disable
<cables> My HD makes a distinctive noise when you hard shutdown the machine. It doesn't make that noise when you shut it down properly. Since the Feisty upgrade, my HD has been making that noise whenever I shutdown... it seems like it's not stopping the HD before powering off the machine.
<sven> ericsson: Sorry, but that's the trouble.... the final crashes the xserver. The BETA worked OK! I checked the CD as usual,... mmmh,
<Guitrokr> no i dont even have ndiswrapper
<Kube> Hello, I downloaded RealPlayer 10 from real.com and installed it on my Ubuntu 6.06, video files are playing but with no sound... what can I do to enable the sound in RealPlayer 10...
<ward_> can someone take a look at this please? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18673/ i tried to install veejay on feisty, this is the last lines of the output
<icecube_> georgy... now i'm having this error : Superkaramba can't be compiled
<icecube_> because of missing Python libraries/headers.
<stefg> !realplayer | Kube
<ubotu> Kube: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: what does  sudo iwlist scan   report for your card ?
<Riyonuk> Rossimo, but do you get what Im talking about? How its supposed to have the icon up there? It has Modem and Ethernet, but no wireless :(
<jenda> could someone give me a hint what command to use to resize an NTFS partition to 100 GiB when gparted doesn't want to?
<Kube> stefg i installed all RestrictedFormats
<stefg> Kube: there's an ubuntu-package for that. rather us it
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: see if it is actually getting anything...
<stefg> *use
<georgy> icecube_, : same think, you need the python-dev package
<chump> how does my home dir change permission without me doing it ?
<ward_> georgy: mjpegtools are installed
<Kube> stefg: does Helix Player play .rm video files ?
<clusterm1gnet> guys, what the hald daemon for?  i know its for hardware abstraction, but what does that entail?
<Rossimo> Riyonuk: it may  be that particular kernel, i'm not sure, but if you know edgy works, then install it while trying the boot options
<stefg> Kube: no
<Guitrokr>  it reports me lots of network connections and their bit rates and whether they are password protected
<clusterm1gnet> is it for hotplugging usb devices for example?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: sounds right then
<stefg> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> Ok, so press F2 and type nopci?
<Guitrokr> yeah
<walkintome> hi all! i hope someone can help me figure out why any font I choose in firefox looks like this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: can you get an IP with  sudo dhclient <your-interface> ?
<stefg> Kube: canonicl has a 'commercial' repository where you can apt-get realplayer
<mjr> clusterm1gnet, for example; it can report what type of devices they are to apps, direct them to them. Also media insertions and removals and such.
<clusterm1gnet> mjr: so its a good thing to load at boot, eh?
<Guitrokr> what is my interface going to be thoreauputic?
<mjr> clusterm1gnet, yes
<clusterm1gnet> mjr: for some reason my laptop halts when starting hal daemon, halts for about 2 minutes
<clusterm1gnet> then continues on
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: usually eth1 with broadcom cards
<Kube> stefg: okay, let me check.
<sven> Does anybody know how to contact the ubuntu guys to help them to solve an installation problem? I'm really sure that it is one.
<clusterm1gnet> mjr: thanks!
<Rossimo> Riyonku: noacpi, sry
<Guitrokr> oh its wlan0 for me
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: check with   ifconfig -a
<Guitrokr> lets see
* Riyonuk writes that down
<pike_> !bug | sven
<ubotu> sven: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<pike_> sven: but check here and in forums also
<Guitrokr> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<Guitrokr> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<Guitrokr> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<Guitrokr> and more stuff before that but i dont' wanna clutter chat
<Guitrokr> more things like DHCPDISCOVER blah blah
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | Guitrokr
<ubotu> Guitrokr: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: is this a router/wap ?
<sven> Hey, thanks! Be sure, I will try out several things (google, forum and some praying) before I will waste their time ;-)))
<Guitrokr> i don't follow thoreauputic
<Kube> stefg: how can I uninstall the version that I already have on my laptop ?
<Guitrokr> im a semi-newb
<Rossimo> g2g, guys
<Kube> stefg: I can't see it in Add/Remove
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: is your wireless access point known to work?
<Wamphyri> Anyone familiur with WorkSpace on a Cube?
<Curley_Sue> can u HELP out here: running fluxbox on Feisty (ubuntu). tried 'rox --pinboard=Default &' and now my conky disappears!
<Guitrokr> yes i usally can get access to wireless with 100% signal in my dorm
<icecube_> georgy, it works, thanks a lot
<georgy> icecube_, : np
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: no encryption, right?
<Guitrokr> nope
<Dreamglider> how long should it take to create two ext3 partions on a harddisk ?
<Dreamglider> (with gparted)
<georgy> icecube_, : have fun too
<neft> whats the command to register a nick?
<pike_> Dreamglider: cfdisk or fdisk then mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2 or whatever
<pike_> Dreamglider: if you have to resize you need to boot livecd and run gparted
<stefg> Kube: see the documentation ... i think it's callng the installer with --uninstall, or something similar
<Fredle> but don't trust resize too mutch..
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: sorry, I can't think of anything else to try - but it sounds like the card is actually working, so it must be a configuration issue
<neft> can anyone tell me the command to register a nick?
<stefg> !register
<Dreamglider> it's a usb harddisk i  need to make a FAT32 partion but it wont let me so im trying to make a ext3 instead
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<neft> ok tx
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: does iwlait tell you that the signal is OK ?
<deadeyez> hi all, when I do sudo apt-get update then all I get always "Forbidden"
<thoreauputic> *iwlist
<deadeyez> Anyone who knows how to solve this?
<Fredle> Dreamglider, beacause vfat don't support big partities
<Guitrokr> yeah one last thing thoreauputic is that when i do iwconfig i get access-point:invalid as one of the lines
<Dreamglider> Fredle, i made the partion 50Gb !
<Dreamglider> is that to big ?
<Fredle> nope, won't do
<neft> !register
<Fredle> way to big
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Guitrokr> and yes it says three of my signals coming in are over 85% on of them is 100%
<z9999> I've run into a problem trying to install the latest ver of alsa, anyone here able to provide some assistance?
<Dreamglider> what's the maximum =
<chrisjw> how do i make a .deb
<Fredle> don't remember, but it realy isn't a -great number
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: hmm - iwlist wlan0 scan should say something about the access point IIRC
<eternaljoy> accordiong to this website I need to recompile my kernel to get my TV USB to work.  Can someone tell me exactly how I do that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95277
<fangorious> I tried to install the latest 1.0.9x legacy nvidia driver on feisty, and it's complaining about the kernel api/interface being 1.0.7x, how can I fix that
<fangorious> ?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: I'm surprised that you are seeing wlan0 - my broadcom card shows as eth1 here
<Fredle> Dreamglider, it's 4GB
<Guitrokr> i changed it
<Guitrokr> to wlan0 manually
<Guitrokr> part of one of the runthroughs
<Guitrokr> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18684/
<Guitrokr> i don't know if that helps thoreauputic
<Dreamglider> Fredle,  what about ntfs
<stefg> !kernel | eternaljoy
<ubotu> eternaljoy: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Dreamglider> can i backup my laptop hd to a ntfs drive with ubuntu ?
<ryanakca> I can play sound, but I can't record. I have a 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2) alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3
<Guitrokr> wlan0     No scan results
<LjL> deadeyez: "forbidden"? isn't the actual message a bit more verbose?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: well, I tried :) I think you should be able to get it working from the info you have given so far
<Aw0L> how can I create multiple directories in a path at once?  like 'mkdir /var/newdir1/newdir2/etc...'?
<chili555> Guitrokr run as sudo?
<apecat> i've tried to install xfonts-terminus, but it doesn't show up on any fonts lists, even after restarting x (in fact rebooting)
<Fredle> Dreamglider, ntfs will do the job.. but it isn't realy great to get  ntfs and to mount it on linux
<Guitrokr>  Quality=92/100  Signal level=-58 dBm  Noise level=-64 dBm
<Guitrokr>                     Extra: Last beacon: 328ms ago
<ryanakca> I can play sound, but I can't record. I have a "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" and so need 'alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3' according to http://kac.duf.hu/~balage/doksik/asus-a6m-q074.html . On feisty, the version I have is: 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 . Any idea where I can find the newer version?
<Guitrokr> i got that forthe scan for my best signal
<Fredle> btw...  I don't remember how I did it, but I've got my usbdisk of 180gb formatted as vfat
<Dreamglider> what do you recomend ?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: so it is there and working apparently
<Fredle> that was with macosx
<Guitrokr> yes
<Guitrokr> haha which is why im so baffled
<ankit> aWoL: mkdir -p /var/temp/whatever
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: try pinging something
<Guitrokr> in nework tools?
<jenda> Could someone please check for me - will "sudo parted /dev/sdb1 resize 0 120000" resize a partition to start at the start of the disk and end at 120 GB (approx)?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr:  ping google.com
<Fredle> you prob. use ext..  there are some great driver out there for windows to get ext working on it
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: or ping something on your network first
<Fredle> I know some people who got windows installed on ext3
<Fredle> and it seems to wrok better then on ntfs or fat ;-)
<Guitrokr> 5requests and i got times and bars and 100% succesful packets haha
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: *cough* then you are connected
<kimat> yes i am
<Guitrokr> haha i KNOW! this is why im so confused
<Fredle> so..  ext3 won't be a great problem if you don't want to mount it with macosx
<Guitrokr> i try to unpug the wired connection and connect to the network and i get nothng
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: is it just that nm-applet is still rotating?
<opu1> has anybody had issues with the partitioner during install of ubuntu not recognizing existing partitions, the installer keeps wanting me to reformat the entire drive
<Guitrokr> yeah it stays grey
<Guitrokr> and never connects, then gives u
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: sometimes you need to disconnect and reconnect from the applet
<l3ct0r> Can anyone tell me how i can find the total ram supported by the motherboard on which I am running ubuntu?
<Guitrokr> like restart the applet you mean?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: ie disable/re-enable networking
<Guitrokr> ok
<l3ct0r> is there a way to do it using `lshw`?
<Guitrokr> i'llgive a shot
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: right click, disable, then re-enable
<ffm> Possible to use GNUTELLA (in a termianl) on linux?
<l3ct0r> anyone? :)
<lfs__> how to be sure that my graphic drivers work good or bad ?
<berzoid> I was upgrading to feisty the terminal way and when prompted what to do when it found an altered config file I pressed D to examine the difference between the files, but now I don't know how to get back to the installer, could anyone help me?
<ffm> Is it Possible to use GNUTELLA (in a termianl) on linux?
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: obviously, make sure you don't have the wire plugged in ;-)
<ffm> berzoid: Why did you ise the terminal?
<Lobosque> I have just installed a new HD with windows, and now, when i trty to boot my HD with linux, i get this error after grub loads the ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<ffm> Is it Possible to use GNUTELLA (in a termianl) on linux?] \
<thoreauputic> !repeat| ffm
<ubotu> ffm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Chris_XY> ffm, tey mldonkey ;)
<Chris_XY> *try
<berzoid> when using the upgrade program for some reason it tried to upgrade to 6.10, noticed I already had that and stopped
<Lobosque> I have just installed a new HD with windows, and now, when i trty to boot my HD with linux, i get this error after grub loads the ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". what should I do now??
<ffm> mldonkey
<ninjagamer> Hello everyone. I am attemping to install ubunto 7.04 FF but when I boot from cd and try to install ubuntu with the GUI i get the following error "/bin/sh:cna't acess tty; job control turned off" ...would there be any issues intalling ubuntu form a 6.10 live cd and then upgrading to 7.04?
<agresor> Hello, how to check is my Graphic Card installed and work good ????? Please answer
<Kube> REALPLAYER doesnt play audio.. what can I do to fix this??
<agresor> !ati driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thoreauputic> !ati
<agresor> !ati
<agresor> ;s
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lobosque> I have just installed a new HD with windows, and now, when i trty to boot my HD with linux, i get this error after grub loads the ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". what should I do now??
<Dave_is_sexy> can i open a .deb as an archive? xarchiver says not
<thoreauputic> the bot is slow today...
<carlos> hola
<carlos> algien habla espaol
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ninjagamer>  Hello everyone. I am attemping to install ubunto 7.04 FF but when I boot from cd and try to install ubuntu with the GUI i get the following error "/bin/sh:cna't acess tty; job control turned off" ...would there be any issues intalling ubuntu form a 6.10 live cd and then upgrading to 7.04?
<Guitrokr> thoreauputic| when i unplugged the wire it tried to go to wirless but got nowhere and when i tried a ping this time without it wired it said it couldn't find google
<Guitrokr> thoreauputic| when i unplugged the wire it tried to go to wirless but got nowhere and when i tried a ping this time without it wired it said it couldn't find google
<mapez> anyone here know where I can find that flash file of all of churcills quotes chronologically
<jenda> Could someone please check for me - will "sudo parted /dev/hdb resize /dev/hdb1 0 120000" resize a partition to start at the start of the disk and end at 120 GB (approx)?
<micalet> alguien sabe si la ltima versin de ubuntu soporta un acer 1692WLMi? Desde las primeras versiones da problemas con la energa, con las bateras
<Lobosque> I have just installed a new HD with windows, and now, when i trty to boot my HD with linux, i get this error after grub loads the ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". what should I do now??
<Wamphyri> ubuntu x64 is still pretty unstable eh
<Kube> REALPLAYER doesnt play audio.. what can I do to fix this??
<jron> hello, I just finished setting up ubuntu 7.04; I then isntalled the fluxbox package and loaded it up through gdm... when into the fluxbox desktop, right clicking the desktop for the menu brings up nothing other than the fluxbox logo; no fbrun, no application list etc....
<jron> this didn't happen on my previous ubuntu install, what is the deal? =(
<Riyonuk> Since I know my wirelss card is supported in 6.10, after configuring it, even though it doesnt work while installing, would it be possible to do an internet install or whatever its called
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: OK - I'm a bit far away to troubleshoot for you ;p But it looks like you are nearly there judging by the iwlist scan output you are getting
<Guitrokr> yes i know im so baffled by this
<Guitrokr> haha
<GrueTamer> jron: thats a weird problem, i personally havent had it happen to me
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: maybe consult geek friends, or your local LUG
<GrueTamer> since im not that good with fluxbox...try deleting it and reinstalling it or something
<GrueTamer> but if you want me to, i can get out of gnome and get into fluxbox for easier help
<Guitrokr> haha i don't have any friends with linux, im the one and only i know
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: or try the mailing list perhaps
<h4wk0> Guitrokr; How you getting on?
<thoreauputic> !lists | Guitrokr
<ubotu> Guitrokr: mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Guitrokr> well i thank you for your help
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: I think you are close to getting it working at least
<Guitrokr> i'll probly just reboot and if nothing works i'll call ta day and get to class
<Dreamglider> ok im just taking the backup to this ext3 partion and will try to mount it in windows when i get the &?#%"?#"% installed again
<Guitrokr> thank again
<thoreauputic> Guitrokr: no worries :)
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to do a netboot install, following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot but it says the server doesn't exist.  I've the guide says to try the UK server, but it doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<ice_cream> instead of reformatting and installing the new vers, can i somehow just obtain the latest ubuntu patch of a kernel?
<h4wk0> thoreauputic; I have the same problem as guitrokr
<thoreauputic> h4wk0: have you read the wiki ?
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | h4wk0
<ubotu> h4wk0: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<h4wk0> Ok
<h4wk0> Im going to boot into my linux
<h4wk0> have my desktop in irc
<h4wk0> brb
* ice_cream sighs... nobody goes the hard way, eh...
<mwe> nah
<mobutu> anyone have their sound work after hibernation?
<mwe> mobutu: works fine
<tale> anybody a joost beta tester?  I'd like an invite if you don't mind.
<antum> Is it possible to connect to an Ubuntu computer from a Mac OS X? I currently use SSH but wondering if there's a more graphical way?
<thoreauputic> antum: yes, samba or NFS
<smileboot> is anyone running a basic setup of feisty fawn with javascript installed?
<mwe> antum: I think there is, but I'm not into the details
<antum> thoreauputic, is that remote desktop or just sharing the filesystem?
<thoreauputic> antum: but setting up NFS on mac-osx is a pain, frankly :)
<antum> mwe any idea where to start?
<h4wk> thoreauputic: Ive got a weird outcome to lspci
<thoreauputic> antum: that's sharing files
<mwe> smileboot: well, I have firefox. It supports javascrips
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<assasukasse> someone uses acetoneiso?
<agraveley> are there any truecrypt feisty debs floating around yet? everything i see on the forums has me building from source
<assasukasse> i can't make it run
<mwe> antum: no, sorrut
<smileboot> mwe can you do me a favour?
<antum> thoreauputic is there any way to get a remote desktop connection?
<h4wk> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lobosque> I have just installed a new HD with windows, and now, when i trty to boot my HD with linux, i get this error after grub loads the ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". what should I do now??
<mwe> smileboot: maybe
<thoreauputic> antum: sharing a desktop I don't know, but there must be a vnc clent for mac I guess
<smileboot> could you goto hotels.com and try and look up a time hotel and tell me what happens plz
<thoreauputic> antum: there is also No-machine NX
<antum> thoreauputic, good idea, is there a vnc server for ubuntu that you know of?
<h4wk> thoreauputic:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18691/
<smileboot> cause any site that uses javascript to post or send information just does nothing for me
<thoreauputic> antum: yes, it's there by default - terminal server in the internet menu
<feed> hi =)
<smileboot> i mean nothing just sits there loading and nothing
<antum> thoreauputic thanks for your help, that should give me enough to get going
<h4wk> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<smileboot> kinda makes most sites useless
<feed> anyone can help me with the installation of madwifi patch?
<mwe> smileboot: it seems to be broken. other js sites work, though.
<ryanakca> I can play sound, but I can't record. I have a "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" and so need 'alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3' according to http://kac.duf.hu/~balage/doksik/asus-a6m-q074.html . On feisty, the version I have is: 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 . Any idea where I can find the newer version?
<Lobosque> I have just installed a new HD with windows, and now, when i trty to boot my HD with linux, i get this error after grub loads the ubuntu: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". what should I do now??
<mobutu> mwe: my sound does not work after hibernation, i have to reboot.  what am i doing wrong?
<deadeyez> hi all, how can I disable a proxy that I have set with "export HTTP_PROXY" for apt-get?
<mwe> mobutu: I don't know
<francois_> i've got a 60gig usb drive that i want to search for all mpg filetypes, how can i do this ?
<smileboot> mwe ive been having problems with LOADS of javascript sites
<deadeyez> found it:p
<thoreauputic> h4wk:  4328 is not listed at http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<pike_> francois_: locate -u will work to update locate but: find /media/usb -name *.mpg  will work also i guess
<ice_cream> francois_, cd into the directory, then ls | grep mpg
<Riyonuk> Where can I get Ubuntu torrents?
<smileboot> forums travel sites and random java advert thingies that just leave a huge blank space on the screen covering up text
<mwe> Lobosque: sounds like it want bash. link /bin/sh to bash if you don't mind
<Ashex|srv> !torrents Riyonuk
<Ashex|srv> !torrents > Riyonuk
<mwe> smileboot: I see
<Lobosque> mwe what is bash? and how do i link to bash?
<ice_cream> oh, if you have the files in sub directories, then use find, as pike_  said
<h4wk> So that means thoreauputic - Its not possible?
<francois_> ice_cream: thanks but i want to search the whole drive, not just a directory, i think pike has the idea, thanks though
<mwe> smileboot: try opera, maybe
<Ashex|srv> bah, just go to ubuntu.com and click the download button
<francois_> pike_: thanks :)
<smileboot> hmm good idea
<smileboot> that aint free tho is it :(
<mwe> Lobosque: can you boot your system at all?
<thoreauputic> h4wk: I don't know - are you sure you have a broadcom wifi card ?
<mwe> smileboot: it is
<smileboot> ooooh yay for free linux versions of software :D
<lufis> Can anyone help me with my HP scanner? It's a pretty old piece of hardware (2000-ish). Using it in Windows worked very well. It works in Kooka and XScan but the colors are too contrast-y and there are bright lines interspaced on the images.
<h4wk> thoreauputic:  Windows Vista device manager says i do
<Lobosque> mwe no, it stops at 1/10 of the boot progress and give me what i said
<mwe> smileboot: free, as in you don't have to pay to use it
<thoreauputic> h4wk: maybe it is very recent and unsupported in Linux ( just guessing)
<Riyonuk> What cd burning software should I use, Im on windows
<lufis> Riyonuk: for what purpose?
<thoreauputic> h4wk: you might have to use ndiswrapper
<h4wk> I did only buy the laptop a couple of months ago
#ubuntu 2007-05-02
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper
<mwe> Lobosque: escuse me, but you can you boot your system at all?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ice_cream> francois_, yea, you could also simply cd in, and "find . | grep mp3"
<Riyonuk> To burn the Ubuntu ISO
<ice_cream> i love grep lol
<ice_cream> er.. mpg
<lufis> Riyonuk: nero, if you've got it. just a sec...
<Malfist> Is there a good program for Ubuntu to mount ISO's?
<Lobosque> mwe if what i have just said to you is not what you ask, i don't know what are you asking for
<kane77> Malfist, isofs
<francois_> ice_cream: and that will find all my files not just in the first directory ?
<thoreauputic> Malfist: you can open ISO in file-roller
* ice_cream nods
<ice_cream> i guess the -name switch takes care of it
<Riyonuk> lufis, ok
<thoreauputic> Malfist: it's installed by default - or you can  do  sudo mount -o loop file.iso
<smileboot> i just wish evrything just worked :(
<mwe> Lobosque: I don't know when you get that messgae. You haven't told me.
<nekomancer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<thoreauputic> Malfist: umm...  sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<Malfist> thoreautic, okay, is there way I can add it to a right click?
<smileboot> i hate having to fiddle with stuff for basic stuff   my printer woes i can deal with  but javascript not working sucks
<lufis> Riyonuk: do you have nero?
<Riyonuk> No
<tok1> I keep getting "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" when trying to upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10.  How do I fix this?
<Riyonuk> is it free?
<lufis> Riyonuk: i don't think so, unless it's a free trial
<Malfist> thoreauputic mount point would be like /media/ISOfileName
<kamme> hi, I'm using feisty and I'm unable to play dvd's. I've installed libdvdcss2 but totem and vlc always crash, can someone help me?
<thoreauputic> Malfist: yes
<TECH_1> I cant get my resolution past 800...what happened?
<ice_cream> "find . -name foo" appears to be equivalent to "find . | grep foo"
<Malfist> thoreauputic, okay thanks
<thoreauputic> Malfist: you have to create that dir of course
<Malfist> thoreauputic, okay
<lufis> Riyonuk: there is a free app, im trying to find the page that goes thru step by step
<Ashex|srv> Riyonuk, google cd burner xp
<Malfist> quit problem solved
<mwe> tok1: if you haven't tried, change your mirrors to archichive.ubunto.com instead of foo.archive.ubuntu.com
<Lobosque> mwe as i told, i get this message when the ubuntu loading progress bar is at 10% of its total.
<Ashex|srv> it's a gpl cd/dvd burning software suite :D
<tok1> TKS!
<sebas_> Is there any Python API to interact with this IRC channel?
<lufis> Riyonuk: here you go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kbrooks> sebas_, sure.
<TECH_1> !screen resolution
<francois_> my 60gig usb drive needs to be formatted, how do i do this so that it can be read by windows machines ?
<enry> i have a problem with my wireless card, with no reason i have to intall the driver every time i boot the pc to make it work!!!
<sebas_> kbrooks, do you know one?
<enry> i have a problem with my wireless card, with no reason i have to intall the driver every time i boot the pc to make it work!!!
<kamme> francois_: format it in fat32, or enable ntfs write under linux
<odat> anyone in here able to build a deb package?
<mwe> !msgthebot | TECH_1
<ubotu> TECH_1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<lufis> francois_: you can format it in ext3 and install an ext3 driver for windows. depends on which system youd be using more
<kbrooks> sebas_, python-irclib
<bgrupe> francois_ format it as ntfs under windows and install ntfs-config in ubuntu and enable write support
<giovanni> does anyone know if you have to completely uninstall and then reinstall the stable version of 7.04 if you alreayd had the beta, or will all the updates convert it?
<francois_> kamme: how do i format in fat32 from ubuntu, i guess is what i'm asking
<enry> i use ndiswrapper
<sebas_> thanks
<chevdor> hellop
<thoreauputic> giovanni: the latter
<lufis> giovanni: updates will update you with the latest
<giovanni> thank you
<Riyonuk> So the 6.10 is supposed to hang at 6%?
<francois_> lufis: doesn't really help me for school and work though, pretty sure i don't get ot install drivers on all the machines i need it to work on :(
<Rakdos> can anyone help me figure out why when i enable beryl or compiz , i lose the menu bars on programs
<dac_> have  ubuntu 6.06 here,when I downloadubuntu 7.04, does it replace 6.06?
<zeth_> exit
<kamme> francois_: in a terminal you can type: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/XXX
<lufis> francois_: ah, then ntfs would be the best choice, as another user mentioned
<UbuntuNoobie> hello
<edmondt> dac_ I think you should do a fresh install
<kamme> francois_: you do have to know the device name ( /dev/XXX )
<francois_> kamme: got it, thanks
<UbuntuNoobie> does anyone know if ATI radeon 9550 driver supports res above 1024x768 ?
<kamme> np
<dac_> edmondt, a CD7.04?
<Lobosque> mwe don't you know what I should do?
<cyphase> Has everyone in here heard about Dell choosing to install Ubuntu on their new Linux computers?
<mwe> francois_: supposing you've partioned the drive with cfdisk or similar, mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/<drive>
<odat> UbuntuNoobie, do you have the proper drivers installed
<bruenig> !offtopic | cyphase snore
<ubotu> cyphase snore: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<odat> ?
<UbuntuNoobie> ive tried several of the installation examples on the website
<enry> weyyyy
<francois_> mwe: its not partitioned or anything, its a large usb drive,
<h4wk> thoreauputic:  I am in fesity - Cant see anything about ndiswrapper
<enry> somebody can help me??
<odat> UbuntuNoobie, use synaptic and install the proper driver
<francois_> mwe: should i use fat32 or ntfs ? i'm not sure :S
<cables> Does anyone have a Dell Inspiron 5160 or similar, and have the lid switch working?
<odat> i think its fglrx or something
<thoreauputic> h4wk: you need to read the wifi docs
<Brade1> sup guys
<thoreauputic> !ndiswrapper | h4wk
<ubotu> h4wk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Widespread> hi
<h4wk> I am thoreauputic - Doesnt say anything fesity
<deadeyez> can someone tell me how I can run a script after all other are done after booting?
<enry> help meeeeeeeee every time i boot i have to install the wifi driver with ndisvrapper!!
<Widespread> hey is it safe to run ssh with ubuntu?
<enry> help meeeeeeeee every time i boot i have to install the wifi driver with ndisvrapper!!
<deadeyez> Widespread:  of course it is:p
<mwe> francois_: tell me again, what kind of media?
<Flannel> Widespread: of course.  What makes you think otherwise?
<francois_> Widespread: sure, if you read up on ssh you can have it quite secure
<Flannel> !repeat | enry
<ubotu> enry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thoreauputic> h4wk: ah, maybe not quite up to date - should be the same as for edgy ( 6.10)
<georgy> enry : do you add ndiswrapper in the /etc/modules file ?
<francois_> mwe: its a old laptop drive in a usb case, so its a 60gig hard drive, 2.5 inch, taht i use to connect to linux and windows machines, via usb
<simman> Hi, I'm currently running a Windows XP and Ubuntu 7.04 dual boot. My network card doesn't support Ubuntu. Do you have any recommendations for network cards that support both Windows XP and Ubuntu 7.04?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to do a netboot install, following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot but it says the server doesn't exist.  I've the guide says to try the UK server, but it doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<edmondt> try any D-Link ones ones simman
<bruenig> simman, you mean ubuntu doesn't support your network card
<Rakdos> can anyone help me figure out why when i enable beryl or compiz , i lose the menu bars on programs
<simman> o
<simman> Yeah... :$
<edmondt> its strange your network card is not supported, what card do you have?
<Flannel> Rakdos: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<simman> It's pretty old :/
<thoreauputic> h4wk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<zerqent> Hello, I am trying to get Netbeans running on Feisty.. I have the sun-java6 packages installed.. but still Netbeans just detects 1.4... and so does Eclipse if I don't tell it to use java6.. is there anyway I can somewhat set a global setting for this or?
<simman> 3com 509b
<UbuntuNoobie> im trying to install ati 9550 (agp) on my system.  not sure if i should use the driver that is included in fiesty or the driver on the ati website (when i try the ati
<JP_> lo folks
<UbuntuNoobie> driver i get some errors during the process
<JP_> i have a monitor problem
<JP_> i have a 15.4" laptop
<cables> !enter | JP_
<ubotu> JP_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kayef> how do i make conky stay on the desktop?everytime i click the icon 'show desktop',conky disappears
<Cosmo_> I am not getting any sound through my USB headphones, how do I enable it, I checked and it shows that it is on in kmix
<kayef> Cosmo_: have u tried setting it in sounds under preference?
<zerqent> UbuntuNoobie: the driver on the webpage is "xserver-xorg-fglrx".. you need that for 3d-acceleration
<JP_> and i only have 800 * 600 resolution, not the fullscreen. my video driver is an ati x700 card. i am glad that compiz works now, so i dont want to change that. i also reconfigured xserver and added the resolution 1280 * 800 but that doenst work
<JP_> ok cables sorry my bad
<cables> !fixres | JP_, read this and see if it helps first.
<ubotu> JP_, read this and see if it helps first.: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cables> JP_, that's fine
<UbuntuNoobie> zerqent: i get error during install process to the effect of a directory or file not there having to do with XVERSION or something like that.  Im using fiesty
<Cosmo_> kayef: I dont see an option to set it in there
<h4wk> thoreauputic:  sudo  apt-get install -b ndiswrapper-source -- Does that build the source :s
<Riyonuk> So the 6.10 is supposed to hang at 6%?
<kayef> Cosmo_: which distro u using?
<thoreauputic> h4wk: I don't know - never used ndiswrapper, but yes, that is one way to build source debs
<tok1> Still getting this error when trying to upgrade. "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<zerqent> UbuntuNoobie: kk, never experinced that myself..
<Cosmo_> kayef: 7.04 kubuntu
<JP_> cables i also tried an other live cd from 'pardus' linux and it also has 800*600 and, there is an option to switch to 1280*800 but it doesnt work good so i have to switch back. is it that its just not supported in the driver from the vid card?
<rodrigo> hola
<cables> JP_, I'm really not sure
<bobbob1016> anyone know how to do a netboot install?
<Flannel> tok1: don't believe there's a feisty-backports yet
<UbuntuNoobie> zerqent:  whats the difference between the ati driver packaged with fiesty and the driver from the ati website?
<rodrigo> alguien habla espaol?
<kayef> Cosmo_: i'm using ubuntu but it should be almost similiar....make sure ur usb headphone is detected and then try setting from system>preference>sound or sumthing like tat
<georgy> ! es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> Ubuntulator: the default driver is open source
<francois_> rodrigo: theres a ubuntu-es chanel :)
<JP_> cables is there a beta driver for mobile ati cards? i've allready tried the defailt driver, the restricted driver and the fgrlx driver
<UbuntuNoobie> zerqent:  also, i read somewhere about editing the resolutions in xorg.conf? (because my issue is that the higher resolution is not listed)
<cables> JP_, I don't know.
<tok1> tks  off to try again
<thoreauputic> Ubuntulator: the one from the website is secret sauce ;p
<JP_> UbuntuNoobie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto i am also reading it
<francois_> UbuntuNoobie: well you can edit your Xorg.conf file to add the resolution that you need
<UbuntuNoobie> thank you JP
<thoreauputic> umm sorry UbuntuNoobie  that was meant for you above
<JP_> UbuntuNoobie: i also tried to edit it manually, but didn't work out for me...
<Jordan_U> Ubuntulator, It may be more likely that you just don't have the correct drivers for your card, what kind of card do you have ( ATi, Intel, Nvidia ) ?
<UbuntuNoobie> JP. i tried to edit it as well, and i acctually lost my 1024x768 res, and defaulted to 800x600. so maybe i did something wrong?
<nexous> Hi, how do I check why conky won't start?
<Jordan_U> UbuntuNoobie, It may be more likely that you just don't have the correct drivers for your card, what kind of card do you have ( ATi, Intel, Nvidia ) ?
<kayef> nexous: wat do u mean it wont start?
<Jordan_U> How do I reset my gnome panels back to default ( where in ~ are the config files stored ) ?
<nexous> kayef: well, on startup it won't run, the session was added, and i tried running conky via Alt F2, and it won't popup,.
<cables> Jordan_U, it's in gconf (hit alt-f2, type gconf-editor) under apps/panel/
<UbuntuNoobie> JORDan: ATI radeon 9550
<cables> Jordan_U, I'm not sure there's a way to reset them, I haven't found where in ~ the settings are stored.
<Jordan_U> Ubuntulator, Have you tried the restricted driver manager yet?
<jeffwheeler> Can Ubuntu integrate into LDAP networks as smoothly as SUSE; I'm pretty sure it allows you to just login as an LDAP user directly into gdm.
<nexous> Actually, I will reboot first.
<jeffwheeler> Where should I look for info about that?
<kayef> nexous: u never got it to run?
<nexous> kayef: Well, I only logged out and signed back in, I'm rebooting now.
<Jordan_U> cables, I thought I remembered that if they were deleted they would be restored back to default
<soundray> Jordan_U: $HOME/.gconf/apps/panel
<Jordan_U> soundray, Thanks :)
<kayef> nexous: for me....after installation, i could start conky straight away by jus typing conky in command line
<soundray> Jordan_U: I think you have to delete it while gnome is not running.
<Jordan_U> soundray, Can I just delete it then reload gnome-panel ?
<cables> Jordan_U, as far as I know, that should work. You may  want to back up to be sure.
<soundray> Jordan_U: I don't think so, but there's no harm in trying.
<n0d0> hi
<soundray> Jordan_U: I mean, as long as your old panel config is dispensable.
<abo> can anyone help me start my Apache... after upgrading to Fiesty it's not starting anymore!
<scubasteve> if i add a sata drive to my computer..is there anything special i need to do in order to use it?
<soundray> scubasteve: partition, format and make mount entries in /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> abo:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<ziggy23> Anyone here use Bitdefender?
<bobbob1016> anyone know how to do a netboot install?  I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot but the server doesn't have the files needed according to the installer
<abo> thoreauputic, and will it restart when I restart the  computer?
<jeffwheeler> Where could I find information on integrating LDAP with gdm?
<soundray> scubasteve: you also have to have a SATA controller to connect it to, but perhaps that's obvious
<aild> checking for bzlib.h... no ... configure: error: bzlib headers not found. install bzlib devel package
<aild> where can I get it?
<ziggy23> I want to scan my computer for viruses.
<thoreauputic> abo: assuming /etc/init.d/apache2 exists, it should
<logik-bomb> hi!
<abo> thoreauputic,  Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load...
<dimas__> Hello, i having problem having my webcam to work, i did installed the drive (spca5xx and ov52x) and when i test it with camorama or any other program saids that can not find the video device so i install the software "usb view " and find out that the device is in diferent location (/proc/bus/usb/devices) what shold i do?
<soundray> ziggy23: why, have you got Windows on it?
<Skrot-> Hi, does anyone know which package in ubuntu has UTF-8 support in latex? I'm trying to do "\usepackage [utf8x] {inputenc}", but it doesn't work
<thoreauputic> abo: you have a config problem, evidently
<abo> thoreauputic, can you help me if I paste it in the paste bin?
<ziggy23> yes, I do have Windows on it too.
<thoreauputic> abo: not really - I know very little about apache, sorry
<thoreauputic> abo: maybe try #apache
<abo> thoreauputic, ok I'll do thx
<soundray> ziggy23: if you remove that, you get rid of all actual and potential virus problems.
<frederick85> does anyone know how i can defrag my hardrive with ubuntu
<ziggy23> Everyone says that Linux is safer for viruses.  Is that really true?
<soundray> frederick85: backup, delete the partition and restore. Defragging is not needed, unless you are using fat32 (not recommended)
<Daviey> ziggy23, currently - yes
<soundray> ziggy23: well, there aren't any known Linux viruses in the wild.
<karimfayez> where can i find help about irc??
<Chris_XY> ehmmm you mean, not much
<frederick85> soundray, i don't have room to backup
<cables> I installed vmware-player and dpkg threw up an error. Now I can't remove vmware-player.
<Chris_XY> afaik there are some
<soundray> ziggy23: you can still contract a virus infection if you run wine or Windows in a virtual machine.
<bobbob1016> anyone know how to do a netboot install?  I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot but the server doesn't have the files needed according to the installer
<soundray> frederick85: go and buy a hard drive or other medium for backing up. It's good practice. Data you haven't backed up is data you don't want.
<ziggy23> I feel like such an idiot tho.  Are there any good resources for Ubuntu newbies?
<frederick85> soundray, isn't there just a way to defrag the hard drive?
<JP_> ziggy23: IRC is, what do you need to know?
<soundray> frederick85: what filesystems are you using?
<frederick85> soundray, when $$$ comes into it i'm not interested
<frederick85> soundray, ext3 i assume
<ziggy23> Well, ok...coming from Windows, how do you navigate the file system in Ubuntu?
<soundray> frederick85: ext3 doesn't fragment (except under extreme, theoretical circumstances). No defrag needed.
<Flannel> ziggy23: PLaces > Computer... then navigate
<Flannel> ziggy23: or places > Home, or whatever
<thoreauputic> ziggy23: everything branches from /
<frederick85> soundray, can it be defragmented anyway?
<thoreauputic> ziggy23: no drive letters etc.
<JP_> you can mount everything in ur 'tree'
<soundray> ziggy23: it's a bit more complicated than the Windows C:, D:, E: system for naming drives. Look up the FHS (filesystem hierarchy standard)
<soundray> frederick85: yes
* the|saint tem fome!
<JP_> even access your gmail as a folder in your file system
<thoreauputic> ziggy23: if you want to see the whole "tree", hit ctfl+L in the file manager and type /
<frederick85> soundray, what is the command because my drive was 100% full recently and i believe it could use a defragmentation
<thoreauputic> umm Ctrl+L
<soundray> frederick85: I've told you it isn't necessary. Now stop bothering me with defragging please.
<thoreauputic> frederick85: defrag is not needed in Linux, end of story :)
<dimas__> does any one know a good program for the "usb" or do i have to install one? cause i having problem having my webcam working
<ziggy23> ok where is the / directory..  How do I find it?  I don't see anything that doesn't branch from /home.
<nekomancer> ziggy23, why not use clamAV?
<drivamgr2006> Yippee!  Say hello to a convert.  I have just come to ubuntu from some other crud linux distro, and I want to say from the outset, I am very, veyr impressed.
<nekomancer> ziggy23, are you scanning linux or windows?
<Flannel> ziggy23: you need to go up.  /home is inside of (and your homedir is inside of /home)
<bobbob1016> dimas__, what do you mean "the usb"?
<Flannel> ziggy23: er, "inside of /"
<thoreauputic> ziggy23: do the ctrl+L as I suggested and type / in the field
<bobbob1016> dimas__, your USB should be working, the webcam might not be
<ziggy23> Scanning linux.  I know most of the windows stuff.
<thoreauputic> ziggy23: you can also change your view in nautilus - check the preferences
<drivamgr2006> I do need some help though.  First, how to I get ubuntu to install something I want, not on the disk though.  I would like tvtime or kdetv.
<dimas__> bobbob1016 the porgrams tha use the webcam doesnt find the device
<soundray> ziggy23: have a look at the pages that ubotu will link you to (by private message)
<dimas__> and i find out is in a different location
<soundray> !cli > ziggy23
<soundray> !faq > ziggy23
<bobbob1016> dimas__, if the webcam isn't, you need to google/search the forums/tell us the webcam type, I'm pretty sure the webcam is the problem, you need to find out how to get the webcam working, the USB is probably working
<soundray> !fhs > ziggy23
<bobbob1016> dimas__, also, make sure that webcam works with the programs you are trying to use
<sebsebseb> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ziggy23> thanks everyone this is the stuff I need to know :-) !
<Widespread> Hey does ubuntu have an sftp server anyone???
<bobbob1016> anyone know how to do a netboot install?  I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot but the server doesn't have the files needed according to the installer
<Widespread> Hey does ubuntu have an sftp server anyone???
<sebsebseb> "
<cables> !repeat | Widespread
<ubotu> Widespread: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Widespread> sorry i didnt mean to
<soundray> bobbob1016: have you looked through the other installation help pages? Ubotu pm:
<dimas__> bobbob1016 i am using camorama gyachi or trying also kopete and my cam is a creative live vista im model vf0260
<cables> !info vsftpd | Widespread
<soundray> !install > bobbob1016
<ubotu> widespread: vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<sebsebseb> !repeat test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JP_> !patience | sebsebseb
<ubotu> sebsebseb: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cables> sebsebseb, experiment with the bot by using /msg ubotu
<soundray> !goodbotuse > sebsebseb
<dimas__> i did installed spca5xx drive and ov51x
<simman> Me again... Is it possible to connect to a router with Ubuntu 7.04 and network card from 3com: 3C509B?
* the|saint ouve RDP Antena 2 - mms://rdp.oninet.pt/antena3
<Raziekiel> For a linux newbie, should I stick to 32bit, or does 64bit work pretty good?
<Andromalius> I have a bcm43xx...feisty has the restricted drivers built-in, but do I still need to insert the firmware to get it to work?
<georgy> simman : yes
<simman> How?
<LjL> the|saint: if i'm not too mistaken, that's spam
<drivamgr2006> !install > drivamgr2006
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | Andromalius
<cables> Raziekiel, definitely 32 bit
<ubotu> Andromalius: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<JP_> Andromalius: i have the same problem :S
<Andromalius> cool
<cchance> Sup #ubuntu I may be comming back! in a short bit     first whats the newest version of ubuntu  (i have the cd of 6.06 but if there is an updated version il get it)
<soundray> Raziekiel: 64bit works wonderfully. However certain warez aren't available for it, so many people prefer 32.
<the|saint> <LjL> sorry did /ame instead of /me :S
<Raziekiel> hmm, well do most mainstream programs work, thinsg like flash etc
<georgy> siman : is you network card recognize
<cchance> Hi ljl!
<dimas__> bobbob1016 the device is in a different location but i dont know how to change it
<lontra> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JP_> i am gonna sleep
<JP_> it is 0:43 in the morning
<thoreauputic> Raziekiel: no 64 bit flash
<Gat0rvean> I'm trying to setup a network printer on my box, and I've setup everything and under the printer properties it says "Ready: Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...", little help
<simman> It wasn't showing up, no...
<JP_> later folks!
<Andromalius> The wifi only goes to 6.10, I'm on 7.04
<LjL> hi cchance
<Andromalius> wiki*
<JP_> \quit
<dimas__> i did use "usb view" to find out
<Raziekiel> Thanks thoreauputic, I'll stick with 32bit for now then it looks like.
<thoreauputic> Andromalius: it's the same
<bobbob1016> dimas__, I'm not sure what you mean "Different location"
<georgy> simman : try in a console : sudo modprobe 3C509
<thoreauputic> Andromalius: or you can get cafuego's deb for the firmware
<dimas__> i write it down for you
<simman> Hold on, I'm currently booted onto Windows...
<nanana> Anyone using WICD on Xubuntu?
<simman> Only have one computer.
<cchance> ljl, what is the most recent version of Ubuntu?
<georgy> simman : ok
<bobbob1016> dimas__, I'm not that sure on webcams, I was just giving you some genetic help
<thoreauputic> Andromalius: http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<simman> georgy, once I type that, what should I do?
<LjL> cchance: 7.04, codename Feisty Fawn.
<Andromalius> thoreauputic: thanks
<Matir> Anyone know if tb2 is better on memory usage than tb1.5?
<cchance> ljl, is 6.06 still supported in this channel still?
<javb> hi, right in the GIMP Ubuntu Feiwty comes with, how can i add the plugin "save for web" ?
<georgy> simman : watch if you card is recognize, if yes you can configure it
<LjL> !lts | cchance, yes
<ubotu> cchance, yes: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<whatever-thingy> Hi - a quick question, is SELinux enabled by default?
<simman> Ok, thanks.
<javb> Trying to compile it, but gives me an error, and cant find after googling  a lot, any ideas?
<thoreauputic> whatever-thingy: no
<whatever-thingy> thoreauputic: thanks
<dimas__> bobbob1016 i am using a program to see the location of the device ( the program is "usbview" and the location is "/proc/bus/usb/device")
<cchance> ljl, good news thanks
<dimas__> bobbob1016 but it supose to be in "/dev/video0" opon camorama or the others
<bobbob1016> dimas__, I don't know what the problem is, as I said, I was just giving you some generic help, I don't know what to tell you
<drivamgr2006> Hi all. Can I grab some help for a minute? I am totally new to ubuintu, been using for about 10 minutes now.  I have just opened synaptic looking for a program I want and cannot find it.  How do I get it?  I need a tv viewer.
<dimas__> bobbob1016 thank you brother
<kayef> how do i switch off my internal sound card?i want all audio to output to my usb soundcard
<mag_> hey I can't to connect to server with ssh
<georgy> kayef,: in the bios ?
<FreshPrince> gn @ all
<soundray> dimas__: what's under /proc isn't the "device special file". /dev/video0 or /dev/video1 are the device files where a webcam program can access the device. If you haven't got those, something is missing in your system. Read ubotu's pm and follow the guide.
<z> Hello how can I set my monitor on 85Hz ?
<soundray> !webcam > dimas__
<soundray> !fixres > z, please read ubotu's private message.
<kayef> georgy: u mean if i turn it off in bios then it will not be detected by ubuntu anymore?i'm not sure if my laptop has the option but i'll give it a try later
<georgy> kayef : normaaly, you can disable your soundcard via bios
<oriez> how do i make the firefox to show only "Mozilla Firefox" on bar and not all the page title
<javb> ?
<agresor> <agresor> agresor@agresor:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<agresor> <agresor> agresor@agresor:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Valve$
<oriez> i mean on the bottom panel
<agresor> fglrx is not loaded in Kernel
<agresor> how to fixxxxx this ?
<dimas__> soundray let me check it out
<intelikey> ok i have the live CD for dapper, so i installed that.  then ran  >>> for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove --purge -y $Q ;done ;apt-get install ubuntu-base <<<    so i should only have the same as the server install,   correct ?
<javb> How can i know my Fax/Modem chipset if ScanModem wont detect it and my Laptop Manufaturer wont say the specs?
<phreaky_> Hi guys. I got a little question. I use twinview, and the second monitor is my TV. And, i want to watch movies on my tv .. but i cannot watch the movie fullscreen on my tv, when i use fullscreen it's over both screens. Any1 know how i can watch the movie on only the TV ?
<intelikey> so is 480M the right size for a console only system ?    /dev/root  4.0G  480M  3.3G  13% /   ???
<BlueEagle> phreaky_: is xinerama on?
<intelikey> seems bloated
<openforlife> phreaky_, I fullsize them on one monitor with twinview.
<soundray> agresor: sudo sh -c 'echo fglrx >>/etc/modules'
<drivamgr2006> /server irc.ubuntu.org
<BlueEagle> phreaky_: put your xorg.conf on pastebin please.
<phreaky_> How do u do that openforlife?
<phreaky_> BlueEagle: okey wait
<vbabiy> hey guys is there a nice dock out there for gnome like the mac os x
<ssam> intelikey, try running apt-get autoremove
<soundray> agresor: this is the permanent solution. For now, you can also just run 'sudo modprobe fglrx'. See if that throws an error.
<cables> I'm trying to remove vmware-player, but I'm getting errors... can anyone help? Here's what happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18697/
<vbabiy> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> intelikey: the question becomes, what packages do you still have?  (the ones that ought not to be there should be obvious)
<eternaljoy> Firefox on Feisty keeps freezing!  any ideas?
<agresor> soundray, agresor@agresor:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<agresor> FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx
<intelikey> Flannel what ever the essentials and ubuntu-base requires
<Flannel> intelikey: If that's all you have, then it's not bloated.
<Matt11007> 'evenin' fellas
<cables> eternaljoy, disable extensions and enable them to see if any of them are causing the problem
<intelikey> Flannel 480M not bloated ?
<Jordan_U> cables, Known bug ( don't know why it hasn't been fixed yet ) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957
<cables> Jordan_U, thanks
<intelikey> like 300M at least too much
<oriez> how do i make the firefox to show only "Mozilla Firefox" on bar and not all the page title
<soundray> agresor: okay, something's wrong then. Do you have an ATI card?
<ssam> intelikey, and apt-get clean
<oriez> i mean on the bottom panel
<edmondt> <eternaljoy try renaming your .mozilla in your home directory and try running firefox again
<eternaljoy> cables: extensions?
<intelikey> ssam the cache is on another drive.
<vbabiy> i have seen a few but now sure what they are called it would be nice to have  a gnome dock that looks like the mac os X
<agresor> soundray,  Yes i use ATI radeon 9200
<vbabiy> or works
<Flannel> intelikey: well, what's taking up most of it?
<agresor> I cant play games with OpenGL
<cables> eternaljoy, ff addons
<vertigo_1> has anyone gotten cacti working on 6.06 out of universe?
<ssam> intelikey, ubuntu is not especially designed to have a small install size
<intelikey> Flannel hmm i'll look.
<Matt11007> has any1 worked with vtiger?
<Jordan_U> vbabiy, try kiba-dock
<intelikey> ssam i know but 500m is rediculess
<eternaljoy> cables: ill try that ty
<vbabiy> Jordan_U: that will work in gnome
<Jordan_U> vbabiy, Yes
<intelikey> like 10X what is "needed"
<vbabiy> and is that on the repos
<ssam> intelikey, did you try apt-get autoremove
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  apt-get autoremove
<intelikey> E: Invalid operation autoremove
<zerqent> intelikey: small ubuntu ~ debian? :P
<Flannel> intelikey: you'd need to install autoremove first ;)  it's not worth it.
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Are you using Dapper?
<Cereal_> how do I untar a directy w/o its previously set directories.  Say I have a tar w/ files inside /usr/user but want to extract all files to /tmp  -- I can't seem to do it right -C option doesn't work for some reason.
<ziggy23> I have a Hewlett-Packard cp1160 printer.  How do I find the best driver in Ubuntu, since that model is not listed?
<intelikey> Jordan_U yes it's dapper
<adc> win 2
<georgy> ziggy23, : watch linuxprinting.org
<Jordan_U> intelikey, autoremove is not installed by default in Dapper ( Edgy + )
<soundray> agresor: those devices aren't supported by fglrx any more. Use the xorg driver (try both Driver "ati" and Driver "radeon", one of them should work with some level of acceleration).
<ssam> intelikey, oh, the auto remove is new
<phreaky_> BlueEagle: did u get my conf?
<dac_> what is the address for ubuntu 7.04?
<intelikey> zerqent Jordan_U and ssam i'll repost my origenal Q
<intelikey> ok i have the live CD for dapper, so i installed that.  then ran  >>> for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get remove --purge -y $Q ;done ;apt-get install ubuntu-base <<<    so i should only have the same as the server install,   correct ?
<Pelo> ziggy23,   printers come in families, try a similar number
<BlueEagle> phreaky_: I haven't seen you posting the link.
<phreaky_> http://pastebin.se/14513
<BlueEagle> phreaky_: (not in /lastlog anyways)
<soundray> dac_: "Sir"
<soundray> (scnr)
<Matt11007> gnite
<DShepherd> dac_: do you mean where you can download ubuntu 7.04 from?
<dac_> iwant ubuntu 7.04
<Jordan_U> intelikey, Why not just install the server CD?
<rogue780|laptop> is there a way to find out what pci slot a specific device is in? (I have 5 tv tuner cards and one is malfunctioning...I know it's /dev/video3 but I don't know which physical card it is)
<intelikey> server install in hoary was about 180M
<dac_> yes
<ub12> What is the best way to find and replace a string of characters in a file?
<neverblue> I have a PCI ATI card plugged in, how can I get its BusID ?
<intelikey> Jordan_U dialup.  dl is weeks long
<edmondt> sac: just goto the ubuntu.com main site
<soundray> !pm > agresor
<edmondt> dac even
<ssam> intelikey, not sure, but if you want a server install then why not do a sever install?
<rogue780|laptop> dac_, www.ubuntu.com
<DShepherd> !feisty | dac_
<ubotu> dac_: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<phreaky_> BlueEagle, : got it now? =)
<intelikey> ssam dialup.
<dac_> ty
<ssam> intelikey, where do you live? if you in the uk i'll post you a cd
<intelikey> ssam shipit sends liveCD's not alternate CD's
<Flannel> intelikey: the wiki says "server" install off of alt CD is 300MB, so you're not far off.
<edmondt> Dell is going to include ubuntu to their desktop eh? :)
<intelikey> ssam USA
<Twinkle_RIP> hey i installed Azureus, opened a torrent file with azureus. i unistalled azureus, now, when i double click a torrent file ubuntu tries to open it with azureus. as azureus isn't installed nothin happens. before i installed azureusit opened with BitTorrent when i double clicked it. do it now??
<soundray> agresor: those devices aren't supported by fglrx any more. Use the xorg driver (try both Driver "ati" and Driver "radeon", one of them should work with some level of acceleration).
<agresor> soundray,  tell me can i use OpenGL with my 9200 or need to change Graphic Card ?
<rogue780|laptop> is there a way to find out what pci slot a specific device is in? (I have 5 tv tuner cards and one is malfunctioning...I know it's /dev/video3 but I don't know which physical card it is)
<intelikey> Flannel ok then i'm about 180 bloated    thanks that's what i was asking.
<soundray> agresor: I don't know. You have to try it out with the ati or radeon driver.
<Pelo> Twinkle_RIP,   select torrent  right click , properties,  openwith , change prog
<phreaky_> BlueEagle, did the conf make any sense to u? =)
<agresor> brb
<ssam> intelikey, there are a few places that will be able to sell you an alternate cd
<Twinkle_RIP> ok
<Twinkle_RIP> thank
<Jordan_U> intelikey, I think that should work but it might be easier to find someone with a base install of Dapper server and have them dpkg --get-selections
<ub12> rogue780|laptop, try lspci
<dj_baggio> I want to use numbers 10^10 and more in bash...what I should do? :)
<dimas__> soundray what is this mean? is this same about the drive? "Install build-essential and the kernel-headers for your kernel (linux-headers-2.6.17-6-686 for me)"
<dj_baggio> smb know? :)
<Pelo> rogue780|laptop,  check out the device manager in  menu > system > prefs >    might be called something else
<intelikey> Jordan_U k thansk.
<Flannel> intelikey: well, first check for packages that are, for some reason, still there.  dpkg -l and crossreference with the dependencies of ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard
<soundray> dimas__: are you on feisty?
<dimas__> yes
<agresor> soundray,  done with "radeon"  how to test my graphic OpenGL now ?
<Jordan_U> agresor, glxinfo
<intelikey> Flannel yeah i'm working on it.
<dj_baggio> nobody knows?
<Pelo> when I plug in a second usb device (eg music player)  my first usb device (eg thumb drive) gets unmounted , remounted and I get that tooltip message telling me taht the device what removed unsafely and I need to use the eject featur,    any fix ?
<pleasebenice> hey can anyone recommend a cheap usb wifi adapter that works with ubuntu wpa out the box..
<agresor> display: :0  screen: 0
<agresor> direct rendering: No
<phreaky_> openforlife, are u there? =)
<agresor> :(
<agresor> Jordan_U,  dont work :(
<soundray> dimas__: do you need the pwc driver for your webcam?
<Jordan_U> dj_baggio, uname -r to find what kernel you are running
<voraistos> hey guys ! today i burned my windows sticker license thing they sent me with my new laptop !
<dimas__> how can i also do the command "make"? i dont know how to be in the extracted file?
<ziggy23> OK I've found the printer driver at linuxprinting.org.  How do you install it?
<Beastage> odd
<pleasebenice> a liitle dramatic
<skip> Hi I dont know if Im in the right stop.  I need Help getting dual displays working.  I have a geforce 7300 Gt
<bruenig> voraistos, no you didn't
<Jordan_U> !wireless | pleasebenice
<dimas__> soundray i did installed spca5xx and gspca
<Beastage> Videos in ubuntu appear pixelated
<ubotu> pleasebenice: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dj_baggio> Jordan_U: but what these info give me?
<Twinkle_RIP> can anyone name a 'very good' torrent client for ubuntu?
<bruenig> Twinkle_RIP, utorrent
<bruenig> !best | Twinkle_RIP
<ubotu> Twinkle_RIP: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<edmondt> deluge
<openforlife> phreaky_,
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having problems getting my fglrx card to work. Here is a link to my Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/0vtArJ18.html and then one to my xorg.conf file: http://rafb.net/p/VrkQ3i33.html
<openforlife> phreaky_, yse
<dimas__> soundray i did use synaptic
<soundray> dimas__: is your webcam listed on http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/PWC/WorkingWebcamsWithPWC ?
<openforlife> phreaky_, will find the guide i used myself. 5 secs
<dj_baggio> Jordan_U: I want to use in bash numbers 10^10 and more...and I don't know what I should do
<Twinkle_RIP> utorrent is available for ubuntu??
<bruenig> Twinkle_RIP, get wine and run it through that
<cables> Twinkle_RIP, no, but it works in Wine
<Widespread> Hey which is better ssh or openssh?
<voraistos> i did! dell told me windows was worth 10  pounds, and works 10 pounds as well, so i said fuck that, the pleasure of actually burning the thing down is higher than having 20 quids on my bank account! so yes, i did. it feels reaaly damn good.
<soundray> agresor: is this with ati or radeon?
<intelikey> i think i found some of it.  removing the restricted modules didn't clean out /lib like it should have.    375M  /lib    ...  257M    /lib/udev  < bings
<bruenig> voraistos, you are lying
<voraistos> nope
<Twinkle_RIP> is wine free??
<voraistos> yep
<Beastage> Odd thing guys, watching same videos that appear to be pixelated in ubuntu but crystal clear in windows, also seems to happen with GStreamer codecs and VLC
<dimas__> thats the thing i am not sure...mine is "Creative Live Vista IM" model vf0260
<bruenig> voraistos, no one is that retarded, especially not someone enlightened enough to use linux
* Pelo looks up :"Free Wine ???  where???%?"
<cables> Twinkle_RIP, yep
<dimas__> soundray thats the thing i am not sure...mine is "Creative Live Vista IM" model vf02
<openforlife> phreaky_, http://www.zulustips.com/2007/04/01/dual-monitors-howto.html
<voraistos> bruenig: ive been using linux for 5 years now, thank you :)
<Twinkle_RIP> cool
<phreaky_> openforlife, thanks.. checking that out
<edmondt> <Twinkle_RIP deluge and transmission are both pretty good... you can find them in getdeb.net
<Jordan_U> dj_baggio, You can do: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" to get the header files for your kernel, but I don't understand your last comment
<Twinkle_RIP> thanx guyz
<bruenig> voraistos, my fault for some reason I still associate linux with smart people
<agresor> soundray,  it is "radeon"  here is log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18701/
<soundray> dj_baggio: for advanced bash stuff, /join #bash and read the topic -- some very good links there.
<agresor> Can u check ?
<kayef> how do i launch a window showing home folder in command line?
<dj_baggio> Jordan_U: I writing programm in bash, and I need numbers higher than 10^10
<soundray> agresor: okay, you haven't got dri with radeon. Try ati instead.
<DShepherd> kayef: nautilus.. if your using ubuntu
<Beastage> Odd thing guys, watching same videos that appear to be pixelated in ubuntu but crystal clear in windows, also seems to happen with GStreamer codecs and VLC
<dimas__> soundray model 0260 i did look for it but i am not sure cause the exact name is not listed
<voraistos> bruenig: and honestly 10 pounds for windows vista basic, i thought damn burning the sticker is more interesting. and it was. we had good weather today, so we made a barbecue. the windows license sticker didnt make the food taste bad, strangely.
<Jordan_U> dj_baggio, Look into the program "bc"
<Eleaf> Hi, I just turned on my computer and pulseaudio no longer works, it says Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
<agresor> soundray,  ati was my old driver... no success with it... :(
<soundray> dimas__: don't waste your time with the pwc driver if your camera isn't listed on that page
<Eleaf> it's been working in the past, just this restart it no longer works.
<voraistos> bruenig: you dont understand that i hate microsoft and i hate apple even more, so its a pleasure to burn down the stuff they dump on my computer.
<kayef> DShepherd: thanks....how bout opening a window with a specific location?
<agresor> soundray,  on all 3 drivers i get "display: :0  screen: 0
<agresor> "
<Beastage> voraistos:  with all due respect... its sad hating a company
<Mba7eth> hi all
<bruenig> voraistos, see now I am unsure, either you are doing a lame comedy bit (isn't british humor generally smart and witty) or you are being serious which again disproves my previous notion as linux users being generally smart
<DShepherd> kayef: nautilus /specific/location
<DShepherd> !offtopic
<Pelo> voraistos,   #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eleaf> does anybody use pulseaudio?  Mine randomly stopped working!
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dj_baggio> OK...I go to google :)
<kayef> DShepherd: ok....thanks
<Beastage> voraistos:  especially companies that provide work with lots of people
<soundray> agresor: sorry, no acceleration with your card then. You won't be able to play advanced 3D games
<bruenig> voraistos, is it really
<DShepherd> kayef: yw
<crimsun> Eleaf: I do just fine
<soundray> dj_baggio: did you get my hint?
<bruenig> voraistos, you see because I generally derive pleasure from things which have some effect
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | voraistos bruenig
<ubotu> voraistos bruenig: please see above
<Eleaf> crimsun, hi again.  I've been using pulseaudio fine, but now I get Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy
* bruenig looks above
<dj_baggio> soundray: yeap...I asked people there :)
<bruenig> !prefix | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<crimsun> Eleaf: ...so something has grabbed hw:0 already.
<Eleaf> and a bunch of other errors, relating to there being no alsa module, etc.
<zerqent> Eleaf: some other audio application running perhaps? ;)
<voraistos> bruenig, and all the others, you guys obviously dont come from xiph.org :P those are the violent people :P
<agresor> soundray,  what Graphic card do you suggest me  at least 9500 ?
<mat__> hi how do i edit the grub bootloader settings?
<MSTK> NICK MSTK
<Eleaf> zerqent, no, fresh restart
<Beastage> I known some violent people... they're in jail
<crimsun> Eleaf: what does ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*'' tell you?
<Eleaf> crimsun, it usually works when I boot up.
<Mba7eth> why compiz don't draw borders some times  ?  I have faced this problem alot but didn't really understand, FYI: I'm a newbie
<DShepherd> mat__: /boot/grub/menu.lst i think..
<Eleaf> shows nothing crimsun
<bruenig> Mba7eth, #ubuntu-effects
<mat__> thanks
<mat__> sudo gedit?
<Beastage> Help, videos appear pixelated in ubuntu but not in windows, using ubuntu defualt player with codecs and VLC, same results
<dimas__> soundray do you understand what i meant? my cam is a "creative live vista im" but i found in the list the "cretive live desktop" and "creative live webcam"
<DShepherd> mat__: if you like gedit.. sure
<soundray> agresor: all current consumer graphics cards are more or less crabby with Linux. Your best bet is NVidia.
<crimsun> Eleaf: what does ``pulseaudio --check ; echo $?'' return?
<voraistos> Beastage: if you knew about microsoft, you would know that windows is being devellopped by students in universities mostly. thats why the source code is so interesting. ( or the comments in the source code)
<soundray> dimas__: those aren't your model.
<Pelo> Mba7eth,  it might need a theme for decorator
<essial> hey, if theres someone who knows a decent amount about ld, can you message me?
<dehhzaum> algum brasileiro?
<soundray> !br | dehhzaum
<ubotu> dehhzaum: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Eleaf> crimsun, "1"
<Jordan_U> mat__, One thing to note, the things with one "#" are not commented out per se... you may want to read up on the Debian automagic kernels list
<dimas__> soundray i guess the creative live webcam is the same than a creative live vista im
<dimas__> soundray dont you think?
<crimsun> Eleaf: right, much as I suspected.  Did you use Firefox/Konqueror with a Flash web page?
<Eleaf> yes
<soundray> dimas__: I've told you what I think.
<essial> i'm trying to link two object files, but its not linking properly
<crimsun> Eleaf: Flash 9 does not work properly with pulseaudio; you need an additional module.
<dimas__> soundray thanks
<Eleaf> crimsun, I installed that one flash plugin thing that makes sound work with pulseaudio from the wiki
<nosrednaeki1> congrats on getting the DELL deal everybody!
<crimsun> Eleaf: what, the deb?
<Eleaf> no, one sec
<ubuntu_user07> i have a problem with desktop effects. sometime i lose my bottom taskbar. and how do i display the full 3d cube?
<mat__> thanks
<agresor> soundray,  if i change my graphic card to Nvidia should i have problem to install drivers for it  ? Or have to reinstall OS ?
<tholme> Hey, I have a problem, maybe someone could help me? When I check what services are running, 'ls /etc/init.d', it shows services that arent installed anymore, and the ones I have stopped? Why is that so?
<Pelo> nosrednaeki1,  it's not like ubuntu or canonical is gonna make money from this,  ubuntu is free to start with
<Eleaf> oh crimsun, yes, I installed the libflashsupport deb from http://pulseaudio.revolutionlinux.com/PulseAudio
<DShepherd> ubuntu_user07: install gnome-compiz-manager. It kinda eases compiz stuff. For more info ask in #ubuntu-effects
<mat__> whats the line in grub for xp to load
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user07, To view the cube first enable it in Desktop Effects then do ctrl+alt+ drag the mouse or use the arrow keys
<mat__> i had it in tehre
<mat__> but ubunto 7 overwrote it
<soundray> agresor: no problem. Switch to the vesa driver before you make the change. After that, follow ubuntu help for installing the nvidia driver
<soundray> !nvidia > agresor
<nosrednaeki1> Pelo: yeah I know... but still its sorta like Dell relized that Ubuntu was the best
<Flannel> mat__: you need to have it at the VERY end.  After the comment about "End debian automagic kernels list"
<crimsun> Eleaf: that version is completely broken and doesn't work at all.
<Kragnerac> Heh. Microsoft Tax.
<Pelo> mat__,  it very much depends on where windows is ,
<crimsun> Eleaf: please uninstall that deb.
<Jordan_U> mat__, Try just running "sudo update-grub" and see if it fixes itself
<ub12> I am having trouble with sed: I type "sed 's/xserv%r/xserver' /var/lib/dpkg/status and then run "dpkg --configure -a" and still get the same error. What am I doing wrong?
<Pelo> !grub > mat__  chck your pm window
<nuu> tholme: that command won't show you what services you are running, those are the initialization scripts for each and every service on your linux installation
<mat__> thanks!
<agresor> soundray,  Device  "vesa" ?
<Beastage> Help, videos appear pixelated in ubuntu but not in windows, using ubuntu defualt player with codecs and VLC, same results
<tholme> ok, where do I check which are running?
<soundray> agresor: Driver "vesa"
<Jordan_U> ub12, Still get what same error?
<agresor> ok thank you
<Pelo> Beastage,  try looking up your issue in the forum
<crimsun> Eleaf: use the file I've posted at http://adhd.irule.net/~crimsun/libflashsupport_feisty/  (92da4f49308a37af5c427dc8f185be3b47ccf9bf  /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so, sha1sum)
<Eleaf> crimsun, okay, what should I do to get sound in flash at all?
<Juanca> can anyone help me setting up a connection with Windows XP (in a LAN)
<ub12> Jordan_U, yes exact same error. sed is not replacing the % sign
<nuu> i dont know of a command that will let you check specifically what *services* are running, but you can take a look at commands like ps, top and htop..especially htop is nice because it supports nice process basename highlighting features, and more
<Jordan_U> Beastage, Do they appear lower resolution or are the pixels simply not smoothed out
<Eleaf> awesome crimsun, I'll try it.
<Jordan_U> ?
<Beastage> currently doing search for write support... but wow.... its now on Add/Remove apps....
<oskiiiiii> hi
<nuu> you can get that by running sudo apt-get install htop
<crimsun> Eleaf: download that .so, and copy it to /usr/lib/libflashsupport.so
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  pixels not smooth
<Eleaf> okay.
<mat__> no that hasnt worked. wiondows hanst changed. but now the grub commands are lost
<tholme> ok, thnx nuu:)
<mat__> it wasthe standard one
<nuu> np tholme
<crimsun> Eleaf: if you want the command used to compile it, it's:  cc -shared -O2 -Wall -Werror -lgnutls -lpulse flashsupport.c -o libflashsupport.so
<Jordan_U> Beastage, That is a preference in VLC
<Pelo> mat__,  there is no standard one ,
<oskiiiiii> hi
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  but it seems to happen in all my linux players
<crimsun> Eleaf: (you'll need to install libpulse-dev and libgnutls-dev to compile it)
<ub12> hi
<oskiiiiii> anybody can help me
<oskiiiiii> i updated to feisty fawn
<mat__> if you had wiondows installed on a dell laptop and then added ubuntu
<Juanca> t n s l q loh  t s o
<phreaky_> openforlife, So.. it's the Xinerama that needs to be turned off?
<oskiiiiii> and now I cant browse my windows network
<ubuntu_user07> how can i stop the two partitions form my master HD from always mounting?
<Eleaf> crimsun, do I need to restart to make pulseaudio work (still get errors)
<nanana> Hi all. Any idea how to get over "Generating PSK" in WICD???
<Jordan_U> ub12, I meant, what is the error that you are still getting, also you may need to escape the % with a \
<crimsun> Eleaf: yes, you need to restart pulseaudio
<Eleaf> I'm still getting an error when I restart pulseaudio crimsun .
<soundray> ub12: to modify a file in place, you have to use 'sed -i'. Also append a g to the expression so it changes each occurrence, not just the first.
<crimsun> Eleaf: what's the error?
<Jordan_U> Beastage, Then all your linux players are set not to smooth out pixels by default
<Eleaf> same one crimsun, Error opening PCM device hw:0:
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: you can modify /etc/fstab from root, and add the ",noauto" option to the lines concerning the partitions you don't want to automount at startup
<crimsun> Eleaf: do you get that error with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''?
<Hamm_sand> is there an IRC client in linux similar to mIRC?   I'm using Konversation ATM  .....  i'm teh n00b
<Eleaf> crimsun, yes:  PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<ub12> soundray, sed -i worked
<deadchip> how can i change an installed Feisty system to 64 bit?
<ubuntu_user07> where do i put , noauto
<deadchip> i haven't found anything apt-related to accomplish that
<ub12> thankyou soundray
<soundray> deadchip: reinstall
<deadchip> erhh
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  I think its in the opengl driver
<nuu> paste me a sample fstab line and i'll show you where to insert that option
<Jordan_U> deadchip, I don't know that you can easily
<DShepherd> Hamm_sand: well there's gaim and xchat
<deadchip> well i hoped you wouldn't say that
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<soundray> deadchip: all the binaries are different.
<ryanakca> I can play sound, but I can't record. I have a "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" and so need 'alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3' according to http://kac.duf.hu/~balage/doksik/asus-a6m-q074.html . On feisty, the version I have is: 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 . Any idea where I can find the newer version?
* Pelo needs a script to blok out unwanted pm 
<crimsun> Eleaf: do you get that error with ``aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''?
<nuu> the options are the ones that usually start with "default", on most autogenerated fstab entries
<deadchip> soundray: i know, i just thought it would be possible via apt similar to a distupgrade
<Hamm_sand> DShepherd:  .....xchat?
<crimsun> ryanakca: you're looking at the wrong information
<Eleaf> crimsun, yes:  device or resource busy
<DShepherd> Hamm_sand:yeah.. but I am not sure if either of the apps are like mirc
<crimsun> ryanakca: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Hamm_sand> neato... ty  :D
<thunder> hello?  I think I am in the right place now, right client, and starting to get the hang of this...
<Flannel> !hi | thunder
<ubotu> thunder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<edmondt> does anyone know how to start apache as root?
<nuu> Hamm_sand: you can run mirc with wine ;)
<thunder> Hi Flannel
<crimsun> Eleaf: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<Flannel> edmondt: eh?  Don't.  Use the normal method (init scripts)
* Pelo kicks nuu 
<nuu> Pelo: ;)
<nuu> the boy wants mirc!
<vadvad> hello!!!!! la la la!!
<nuu> ;)
<cycom> Is it true that I need 1.25 * Ram to successfully suspend my machine?
<ubuntu_user07> where do i add ,noauto in fstab?
<thunder> Total ubuntu baby here. Linuxed for 9 years and first time on a different distro
<Eleaf> ok
<crimsun> cycom: do you mean suspend-to-disk?
<Eleaf> thunder, welcome
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: as i said, paste me a sample fstab line from your fstab, and i'll show you how to modify it
<vadvad> hello!!!!! la la la!!
<cycom> crimsun: perhaps.
<crimsun> cycom: it's a good idea, yes.
<soundray> ubuntu_user07: before the "0 0" or "0 2"
<crimsun> cycom: obviously suspend-to-ram is moot
<cycom> crimsun: suspend to ram doesn't seem to work on my machine.
<soundray> vadvad: don't spam please. You have a question, just ask.
<DShepherd> ubuntu_user07: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html -- check out that link
<cycom> crimsun: Hibernate works just find though.
<crimsun> cycom: does the suspend fail due to acpi, or do you mean it suspends but doesn't resume?
<thunder> I just need a little help getting a few things sorted, Eleaf and Flannel.  I have 5 linux disks and can only access 2, and there is nothing in /mnt. Where would they be?
<Eleaf> crimsun, you wanted the alsa-info script?
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  went through all VLC options... nothing to smooth my pixels
<crimsun> Eleaf: I want the url generated by running that script.
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<Pelo> thunder,  if they didn't mound automaticaly you may need to mount them manualy,  you can add them to fstab so they mount eachtime on boot
<cycom> crimsun: I'm not sure. It seems to resume, but my keyboard doesn't function, and the screen stays dark. My wireless nic comes up fine (according to the flicker of the indicator)
<DShepherd> thunder: sudo fdisk -l and see if you see them
<ziggy23> how can I find the usb id for my printer?
<ubuntu_user07> nuu i sen tyou the lines for my hd
<Roger_The_Bum> is there a specific reason why feisty would be slower than edgy
<cycom> ziggy23: lsusb, I think
<nuu> where ?
<soundray> thunder: check with 'sudo fdisk -l' if the partitions are listed. If they are, you can mount them manually, or automatically via fstab.
<nuu> i see no query
<crimsun> cycom: please be more precise.  Does the machine appear to suspend-to-ram successfully?  Does it fail to resume from suspend-to-ram?
<ubuntu_user07> # /dev/hda1
<ubuntu_user07> UUID=E64417864417591F /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ubuntu_user07> # /dev/hda5
<ubuntu_user07> UUID=13311239E2C83F89 /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<nuu> ah.
<thunder> right. hold on... I will  look - do you have riules here about pasting? Use a bin?
<DShepherd> ubuntu_user07: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html -- check out that link
<soundray> !pastebin | thunder, ubuntu_user07
<ziggy23> is that what you type in terminal, lsusb?
<ubotu> thunder, ubuntu_user07: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MadDog011> About the nvidia drivers for Feisty last time I tried to install them I couldn't get it to work on my GeForce 4 Card, did that get fixed?
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<DShepherd> ubuntu_user07: dont paste here please
<Jordan_U> thunder, Yes, use pastebin
<crimsun> ryanakca: have you downloaded and executed that alsa-info.sh script yet?
<DShepherd> MadDog011: i hope so.. have you tried it?
<thunder> thanks. back in a sec
<cycom> crimsun: It suspends just fine to ram, with my power icon doing the proper throbbing glow.  When it resumes, however, the screen remains blank, and neither my keyboard nor my mouse will function.
<MadDog011> DShepherd not really im afraid honestly
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: see that "gid=46" ? that has to become "gid=46,noauto"
<Hamm_sand> I know this is probably the most noobish question ever......but:   What is the linux equivelant to microsoft's    \program files  ?
<cycom> crimsun: My wireless network appears to properly resume though.
<MadDog011> DShepherd, important stuff on the server :(
<DShepherd> MadDog011: afraid...??? look at your name..
<nuu> ie you have to append noauto to that list of options
<MadDog011> DShepherd hahaha :)
<crimsun> cycom: ok, so suspend-to-ram does in fact work, but resume fails, which is what I suspected you meant.  What make & model?
<soundray> MadDog011: NVidia have ceased support for some GeForce cards on Linux. There was a list somewhere...
<ubuntu_user07> no spaces between it? and then i can just unmount them?
<Jordan_U> cycom, Do you have an ATi card?
<cycom> ziggy23: yeah.
<cycom> Jordan_U: Yeah
<Pelo> Hamm_sand,  doeSN'T work like that,  what do you want to do ?
<MadDog011> soundray, and my card is on that list, what now ?
<nuu> no, space is ininfluent
<Roger_The_Bum> Hamm_sand, /usr/bin I think
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<nuu> yes you can unmount it. and anyway, that will only affect automounting at boot
<Hamm_sand> Pelo:  just curious where stuff installs itself like Opera
<nuu> (and with mount -a)
<cycom> crimsun: Inspiron E1505. Core 2 Duo. Mobility Radeon X1400. 2GB ram. 160gb HD.
<Pelo> Roger_The_Bum,  Hamm_sand  also /bin
<explicitlyambigu> hello all
<Hamm_sand> ahhhh ty so much
<nuu> that is, next time you reboot, that disk there won't get automounted
<Hamm_sand>    /ty
<Roger_The_Bum> Hamm_sand, but you generally shouldn't need to install programs like you do with windows or OS X
<crimsun> cycom: using radeon or fglrx?
<cycom> fglrx.
<ziggy23> thx
<Hamm_sand> brb
<crimsun> cycom: resume failure reproducible with vesa?
<Eleaf> hey crimsun, I think it's working now, I had to kill pulseaudio again and now it seems error-free.
<cycom> ziggy23: did it work?
<Pelo> Hamm_sand,  you might find this informative   http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<Jordan_U> cycom, As a test ( since fglrx is bad when it comes to suspend ) could you try suspend with vesa?
<cycom> crimsun: Actually, I haven't tried yet.
<tholme> If a local port is "occupied", how can I check what is using it? :P
<crimsun> Eleaf: do Flash web sites work (as in are they audible), too?
<ubuntu_user07> nuu: does this look right
<ubuntu_user07> defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46,noauto 0
<Eleaf> crimsun, one sec
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: yes
<soundray> MadDog011: send a petition to NVidia to open the specs, at least for outdated cards. Or hope for the project that aims to create a free driver, can't remember the name right now.
<nuu> tholme: tcp port ?
<cycom> Jordan_U: crimsun: let me try. give me about a minute. Fortunately I'm sshed to another box so I won't lose connection.
<tholme> yeah
<Raptor45> I used build-dep to install the dev packages to build the new pidgin... is there any way to clean those out now that I'm done?
<ubuntu_user07> thank you nuu
<MadDog011> soundray, what about the older glx drivers there was a option to use them
<nuu> np ubuntu_user07
<ubuntu_user07> it says i cannot unmount due to arguement with fstab
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<Jordan_U> Raptor45, Do you still have the output from apt where it said what packages it was going to install?
<ziggy23> no my usb id is longer than the hplip driver allows
<Roger_The_Bum> Hamm_sand, try using synaptic or add&remove programs
<soundray> MadDog011: yes, there is a -legacy driver. Try that. -- The name I couldn't remember was nouveau
<Pelo> ubuntu_, hello, nice nick :/
<Raptor45> Jordan_U yeah, I threw them into a text file
<thunder> Eleaf, Flannel - This is the paste of sudo fdisk -l : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18709/
<Roger_The_Bum> hello ubuntu_
<explicitlyambigu> i was wondering if anyone had time to answer a quick question on fglrx drivers and how to remove them?
<Roger_The_Bum> original nick there, where did you get it from :o
<ubuntu_> How do I change my nick?
<ubuntu_> Lol
<Eleaf> cool crimsun, audio is working in flash
<nuu> tholme: sudo netstat -nap | grep :<port>
<DShepherd> ubuntu_: /nick new_nick
<Jordan_U> Raptor45, Just copy the list of packages and do a: sudo apt-get remove whatever
<Roger_The_Bum> ubuntu_ type /nick newnick
<ryanakca> I can play sound, but I can't record. I have a "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" and so need 'alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3' according to http://kac.duf.hu/~balage/doksik/asus-a6m-q074.html . On feisty, the version I have is: 1.0.13-3ubuntu1 . Any idea where I can find the newer version?
<Pelo> explicitlyambigu,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might restore the original drivers
<zerqent> explicitlyambigu: aptitude remove xserver-xorg-fglrx? :)
<ubuntu_> test
<ubuntu_> hmmmmm
<walkintome> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png How do I fix my firefox fonts?
<Roger_The_Bum> ubuntu_: but replace newnick with the nick that you want
<Steve_Steve> there
<Eleaf> crimsun, I have noticed that there is a slight lag in flash, is that normal?
<Steve_Steve> kk
<Raptor45> Jordan_U there is quite a list, any way to make it read the text file and remove them?
<explicitlyambigu> thanks i'll givbe that a try and report back :)
<ubuntu_user07> i cannot unmount either partition for my master HD witht he noauto set
<cmcgee> Hi All, does anybody know a channel that I could go to for help with calibrating my game pad?
<tholme> nuu: Thnx alot :) There is a port I opened for Tor, but i kinda want i closed now:P
<MadDog011> soundray, so noveau legacy drivers should work ?
<crimsun> Eleaf: yes
<jonjon09> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Steve_Steve> i have a question, Im currently on the live disk (wish I could install but cant =(   ) anyways is there anyway I can acess my hard drive on live CD but still be able to acess it when I go back to windows?
<Jordan_U> Raptor45, Yes, make another text file with just the list of package names and then do: sudo apt-get remove `cat name_of_file_with_list`
<Eleaf> crimsun, okay thanks for helping again!
<nuu> tholme: if you can't terminate the process gracefully, you can kill it
<tholme> ok... how?
<thunder> Does the content of that paste look like everythiing is in order ro you, Eleaf & Flannel ?  This is a whole new bucket of fish for me...
<soundray> MadDog011: no. nouveau drivers aren't ready yet afaik. Closed binary legacy drivers are in the repos:
<tholme> it is the 'sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop' command u use to stop services right?
<Eleaf> are all the disks listed there thunder ?
<nuu> yes, if there's an initscript, use it
<soundray> !info nvidia-glx-legacy | MadDog011
<ubotu> maddog011: nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<nuu> otherwise you'll have to kill it
<nuu> by hand
<walkintome> Does anyone know how to fix my firefox fonts? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-Confirmclose.png
<Steve_Steve> Does anyone know?
<cafuego> Don't exptect nouveau to do anything until next year, is what I heard.
<nuu> using kill or killall
<thunder> It looks like they are, Eleaf
<MadDog011> soundray, legacy is old as hell
<eggauah_> whats the primary group for users with administrative rights? admin, adm, lpadmin?
<soundray> !repeat | walkintome
<ubotu> walkintome: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> MadDog011: they go well with your card, then
<thunder> I cannot see much missing, but the disks are named different from my old distro, so its hard to tell which was what, Eleaf
<DShepherd> eggauah_: i think its admin
<tholme> nuu: by hand? :P
<Jordan_U> Steve_Steve, Yes, if it is NTFS then install ntfs-config ( this can be done from the LiveCD, it will keep the application in RAM )
<Steve_Steve> hmmmm
<MadDog011> soundray, my card is alot newer than that but ok
<tholme> nuu: ok... will try
<eggauah_> DShepherd:  thanks
<Raptor45> Jordan_U thanks, that did it
<DShepherd> eggauah_: kool
<soundray> MadDog011: sorry, I know I wasn't being funny.
<thunder> My old kit only picked up my 250GB external as an S type, it named my internal ones with H
<nuu> tholme: yes, stopping a service using an initscript is "graceful"......killing it is "doing things the harsh way" ;)
<Steve_Steve> Ok but when I installed that im not sure about how to go about running the program (and if its on ram will I still be able to acess it next time i boot linux or will it be wiped)
<ubuntu_user07> nuu: how come i cannot un mount my partitions from hda1?
<loco_aullador> someone use the gkrellm?
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: try sudo umount instead of simply umount
<georgy> loco_aullador, : yes
<tholme> nuu: hehe, nice. Im a new linux user, so I dont know that much yet:)
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: ie do it from root
<ubuntu_user07> and since i have in noauto they will not mount againw hen i reboot?
<nuu> tholme: that's fine, we've all been there :)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_user07, Do you have any files open or windows / terminal sessions whose current directory is on that drive?
<thunder> AFK
<Heartsbane> k anyone got some time to help someone who locked himself out of System > Administration > Services
<ubuntu_user07> nothing is accessing that drive i already copied the stuff i needed form it since it mounted automatically
<loco_aullador> georgy,  the plugin that shows the processes that shows the users as well...what are those users?
<soundray> Heartsbane: how did you lock yourself out?
<Pelo> Heartsbane,  how did you do this ?
<Jordan_U> Heartsbane, How exactly did you do that :)
<georgy> loco_aullador, : user on you machine
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: sudo umount <mountpoint>
<soundray> As if with one voice :)
<ubuntu_user07> nuu: so sudo unmount /hda1
<Heartsbane> I turned my back and some newb turned off dbus service
<loco_aullador> georgy,  on my machine? but that means people using my machin from outside?
<Steve_Steve> So how do I run the program once its installed (ntfs-config)
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: /dev/hda1, or /media/hda1, maybe ;)
<_`XeOn_> hello any1 knows how to see a list of process running by command line?
<zerqent> _`XeOn_: ps axu
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: almost certainly not /hda1 ;)
<Steve_Steve> Do i open with archive manager or save to disk
<bruenig> _`XeOn_, ps -A
<Pelo> Steve_Steve, check the menus
<tholme> nuu: uhm, sorry to bother u again. But when I wrote: sudo netstat -nap | grep :<port>. . . Nothing happened o_o
<_`XeOn_> zerdith<|> huh?
<soundray> Heartsbane: turned off? With update-rc.d ?
<ubuntu_user07> it says "sudo unmount: command not found
<_`XeOn_> oh
<_`XeOn_> ok
<nuu> tholme: did you put your port in place of "<port>" ?
<Pelo> Steve_Steve, you want to install it save to disk
<georgy> loco_aullador, : no, if you open a console and you logged in, then a second user use the machine
<Heartsbane> soundray: no in the gnome-desktop
<tholme> nuu: hehe, yes I did:)
<DShepherd> ubuntu_user07: umount not unmount
<_`XeOn_> thabk u
<nuu> tholme: without the < and > ? :)
<_`XeOn_> thank
<tholme> nuu: mhm :P
<nuu> tholme: hehe
<ubuntu_user07> and i just do sudo mount /dev/hda1 if i want it again?
<loco_aullador> georgy,  sorry but i dont understand that
<Heartsbane> soundray: now I lack access to turn it back on
<bjron> I have some wierdness specific to firefox on my box: when trying to connect to http://www.mdsplus.org/ I get a 'connection was reset' error.  but I can go there with the dillo browser, or with any other computer here (which do not run ubuntu)
<thunder> Eleaf, I think I have twigged whats wrong.  Could it be that I have to chmod and chown the drives before using them?  They are still listed from my old install.
<soundray> Heartsbane: I don't know if restarting it will restore your access. Is rebooting an option?
<Steve_Steve> kk I saved now what am i looking for
<Steve_Steve> install?
<Heartsbane> soundray: it is and that doesn't work
<explicitlyambigu> Pelo, zerquent: sudo aptitude remove xorg-driver-fglrx seems to have worked.....i'll reboot and be back ;-) thanks again...it's the little things that stump the beginner!
<Beastage> meh still won't let me write on NTFS
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: i don't remember your fstab, but if i recall correctly, it classified them by uuid, not device - that means mount /dev/hda1 wont do you no good
<soundray> Heartsbane: can you run sudo commands in the terminal?
<Heartsbane> yes
<Jordan_U> Beastage, Have you tried ntfs-config ?
<vbabiy> hey guys is there an unzip util that will unzip over windows share so i don't have to copy it to my desktop
<Steve_Steve> hmmmmm
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: safest bet is to mount by mountpoint, which will always be recognized. ie sudo mount /media/hda1, or whatever the mountpoint is
<thunder> I thought NTFS partitions were RO in linux...
<DShepherd> soundray: i think so.. right guys?
<oriez> how do i make skype to open automatically
<kbrooks> thunder, now its not.
<cycom> Jordan_U: crimsun: It appears I was incorrect. If suspend worked before, it no longer does.  It hangs before going completely under.
<Eleaf> thunder, hmm that's weird.
<georgy> loco_aullador, : ok, every time somebody login in, you will see it. But it's possible that you login in several times. try to open a console, and see what happen
<DShepherd> thunder: it can be
<vbabiy> oriez: add it to your session
<Steve_Steve> Im clicking on everything insdie config-ntfs (install,config) but nothing happens (install brings up a readme)
<ubuntu_user07> can i hurt the drive or data but doing sudo mount /dev/hda1?
<cycom> Jordan_U: crimsun: with either vesa or fglrx.  Hangs at the same spot.
<Jordan_U> thunder, Not any more :)
<soundray> Heartsbane: try 'sudo update-rc.d dbus defaults ; sudo invoke-rc.d dbus start'
<crimsun> cycom: even from a fresh (cold powerdown) boot?
<vbabiy> !session | oriez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  ya
<thunder> OOOOh...
<cycom> crimsun: indeed.
<thunder> :)
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: no, you can't
<ryanakca> crimsun: back, sorry
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  maybe... not? I think I used NTFS Config
<tiago> what is the channel of bazarng?
<thunder> That could prove useful. I have an old WXP NTFS drive sitting here to repair for someone.
<Pelo> Steve_Steve, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: it'll just tell you that it can't find any /dev/hda1 in fstab/mtab
<thunder> Thought I couldnt do it cause I couldnt write to the disk
<Eleaf> thunder, yeah harddrives not mounting can confuse me too.  Have you tried creating a directory in /mnt and using the mount command to mount a /dev/something drive to the directory in /mnt ?
<Jordan_U> Beastage, Did you go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS Configuration Tool ?
<DShepherd> Steve_Steve: are you on feisty now? if you are.. you can apt-get install ntfs-config
<nuu> ubuntu_user07: (that is, if your fstab lists devices by UUID, and not by /dev/xyz)
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  ok yes
<soundray> DShepherd: I'm not sure what you are referring to.
<Raptor45> is it likely that Pidgin will make it into Feisty (or backports at least) once the final version is out?
<Beastage> Jordan_U:  I'll try reboot
<DShepherd> soundray: yes you can run sudo commands in the terminal.. clearer now :-)
<infidel> where can i get the source code for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Raptor45, If there is enough demand for it then it will probably be in backports
<Heartsbane> soundray: it worked thanx
<DShepherd> Raptor45: I dont think so. but you can ask in #ubuntu-desktop..
<thunder> that might work.  I came to ubuntu from M*n*r*va, Eleaf, and I am used to certain things being in cerrtain places.
<Steve_Steve> ummmm im not sure what Im on lemmy check
<loco_aullador> georgy,  so those users maybe its me loging in several times? to open a console?
<Pelo> infidel,  probably on the ubuntu.com site somewhere
<soundray> DShepherd: I was asking someone specifically. I know it works generally.
<Raptor45> ty
<georgy_> loco_aullador, : yes
<DShepherd> soundray: yeah i noticed.. sorry .. carry on
<Steve_Steve> cd says 5.10 (install cd says that,should be same as live cd right?)
<Jordan_U> infidel, You can use apt-get source
<marc_> nacht
<soundray> marc_: tschss
<Jordan_U> Steve_Steve, That is a verry old version of Ubuntu, you should grab Feisty
<marc_> Warum bin ich berhaupt in disem Channel? Blde Default-Einstellung
<loco_aullador> georgy_,  i dont see anything...but in the system monitor i can see a process called play in a zombie state
<thunder> gute nacht, marc_ - schlaf woh;
<Jordan_U> !de | marc_
<ubotu> marc_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<georgy_> loco_aullador, : strange
<Steve_Steve> Can I just burn it to Cd or does it need to be dvd
<eli_reu> i'm trying to download the google earth app, and when i download it, it's a binary file
<eli_reu> what do i do with it?
<nuu> good night guys
<eli_reu> i've tried archive manager, and gedit doesn't recognize the file typer
<Jordan_U> marc_, Weil du mit dem "Ubuntu Servers" connectiert hast
<marc_> Jordan_U: Thanks. I don't need any help. Just wondering why x-chat joined this channel without asking.
<ryanakca> crimsun: uploading...
<vic2> guys, when i try to run dreamweaver from my winXP partition using wine, i get an error that i must reinstall the program, how can i fix this? maybe if I copy the registry to the wine C:\windows\ folder it will work??
<thunder> Eleaf, I am gonna go play with my new toy... :) catch you later if I can't get this stuff working.
<Eleaf> cool, later thunder
<sc0tch> Is madwifi included in restricted-modules in Fiesty Fawn?
<thunder> bbfn all - I think I am gonna like ubuntu... :)
<Jordan_U> marc_, You joined the "ubuntu servers" instead of the default freenode servers and since they are the Ubuntu servers they always foreward new connections to #ubuntu :)
<anandanbu> i need some help regarding the GIMP where can i ask
<Pelo> anandanbu, #gimp
<toferrado> How to Install GTK+?
<Pelo> toferrado, are you in kubuntu ?
<toferrado> Pelo, ubuntu
<chili555> eli_reu whats the file extension?
<Pelo> toferrado, gtk should be installed but look it up in synaptic
<Hamm_sand> hooray for wine and mIRC scripts
<Pelo> esss
<Pelo> ewww
<eli_reu> chili555: .binm
<eli_reu> chili555: .bin
<Steve_Steve> using a 5.10 live cd can I burn a feisty live disc
<eli_reu> i'm running ubuntu 6.10
<bruenig> hooray for /exec -o and bash
<toferrado> Pelo, I did try to install RutilTv and... "Please install (or upgrade to) GTK+ 2.6.0, at least."
<Pelo> Steve_Steve, probably but you might need to mount a hdd to save it to
<Jordan_U> I get this error when I try to install vmware-server http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18716/ note that I did not add the "yes" "no" answers and I cannot figure out how to answer these questions myself
<chili555> eli_reu you may need to make it executable chmod +x <file>.bin and then try ./<file>.bin
<eli_reu> thx
<cmcgee> Has anyone here managed to get their xbox controller to work under Linux?
<Steve_Steve> How long will it take to burn on windows (fiesty live cd)
<Jordan_U> Steve_Steve, If you have a second CD rom drive and enough RAM to fit a CD image then yes
<Pelo> toferrado,  hmmm, look up gtk in wikipedia for the link to the gtk webpage and get the package from there,  .deb file if you can, or the source
<crimsun> ryanakca: ...right - got a url?
<Ultimo> Hoi all.
<Jordan_U> Steve_Steve, The majority of the time will likely be from downloading it
<phreaky_> openforlife, tried that.. still cannot get it to works so the maximized apps only show on one monitor
<Pelo> Steve_Steve, if you have windows install use windows,   I don'T know how long ,  depends on your connection onlong it will take to dl,  and the time to burn depends n your burner,  no more then 20 minutes for that
<Sophistication> anyone got #joost working in ubuntu yet?
<teenbeat2007> how can i isntall from a zip disk on a laptop without usb boot or dvd
<Steve_Steve> one more question can I install the live cd onto a dvd? I have no cd's
<Jordan_U> teenbeat2007, Does it have a floppy drive?
<Steve_Steve> will it work the same way?
<teenbeat2007> yes
<Ultimo> Anyone here experienced with wireless networking in Ubuntu, specifically with a USB adapter?
<phreaky_> Any1 using twinview? And know how i can maximize a window on only one screen? For example if my other monitor is a TV where i want to watch movies.. when i maximize it, its over both screens =(
<Pelo> Steve_Steve,  I thnk you can
<ub12> what do I use instead of make when installing from a tarball download? I am used to "./configure" "make" "make install"
<teenbeat2007> Jordan_u: yes it has
<Jordan_U> Steve_Steve, I believe so, there is also a DVD image with extra stuff on it if you prefer ( takes much longer to download though )
<bruenig> ub12, you still use make
<bruenig> ub12, make sure you have installed build-essential to get what you need
<ub12> bruenig, I don't have make ...
<Raptor45> ub12, you can use checkinstall to make a .deb file, so its removable
<bruenig> ub12, make sure you have installed build-essential to get what you need
<Jordan_U> teenbeat2007, You can follow the floppy install instructions then from the wiki:
<Jordan_U> !install
<Pelo> ub12, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bruenig> or you can make uninstall
<bruenig> to remove it
<Steve_Steve> kk thanks guys
<ub12> Thankyou everybody
<Ultimo> bruenig - Where might I find the build-essential for Fiesty in Windows?
<teenbeat2007> the ubuntu wiki or ...
<Dhjiz> hi
<bruenig> Ultimo, archive.ubuntu.com
<Ultimo> Thank you.
<Beastage> fixed the write issue... had to unmount all drives first and then mount again with ntfs config
<Juanca> Hi, can anyone help me configuring a LAN with a windows xp machine?
* Ultimo is trying Ubuntu for the first time today. =P
<bruenig> the checkinstall script takes too much effort making you write a description and what not. Someone should write a better quicker script
<Dhjiz> hi I've a big problem with ubuntu
<Beastage> which reminds me... if I set a static IP (that is supposd to work) I get no communication
<Dhjiz> apt-get
<Dhjiz> Erreur de segmentation
<Dhjiz> it means segmentation fault
<maximi89> hi, who can help me with SAMBA?
<bruenig> Dhjiz, ohhhh :P
<Raptor45> bruenig, you don't really have to write a true description you could just put the name and move on
<Dhjiz> I can't use apt-get, apt-cache or aptitude anymore
<phixnay> maximi89 if it's really easy I could try to help
<Dhjiz> but dpkg works
<maximi89> ok
<shane_> bought a toshiba laptop with 945 chipset.  Supposed to be running at 1280X800 resolution, but can't make it work with 915 resolution.  any suggestions
<bruenig> Raptor45, yeah but for that they could write it to simply put the name of the directory you are in, that way it is just a simple "sudo checkinstall" and then you are done with it
<d0lph1nK1ng> my ubuntu says the vmwaretools package doesn't exist after i removed it.  whats up?
<Raptor45> true
<Dhjiz> I really don't know what to do
<maximi89> phixnay, i can't connect to other pc in my LAN, is using Ubuntu the other pc and me too
<Dhjiz> I found things on google
<Jordan_U> Dhjiz, Maybe try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<bruenig> I should write something like that, too bad I am terribly lazy and not on ubuntu anymore
<Dhjiz> but it's for people who can get the load of the sources.list and a seg fault after
<Dhjiz> ok
<Dhjiz> same thing
<Raptor45> random question: is there any way to get a list of packages which have been installed since the default setup?
<maximi89> phixnay, i use findsmb, but i can't see the other pc, only the my, this happen with both
<LjL> Raptor45: no, but the default setup only installs "ubuntu-desktop" and the kernel, very little else
<Vulcan40> How do you tell ubuntu what your monitor can handle
<Jordan_U> Raptor45, With some script-foo yes
<bruenig> raphael, script I wrote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393615
<bruenig> Raptor45, ^
<Jordan_U> Vulcan40, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phixnay> maximi89: what have you tried so far?
<phreaky_> Any1 using twinview? And know how i can maximize a window on only one screen? For example if my other monitor is a TV where i want to watch movies.. when i maximize it, its over both screens
<Dhjiz> here is the result of strace apt-get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18708/
<jshriver> hi
<Jordan_U> Vulcan40, Make sure you are using the correct drivers for your card also though
<jshriver> Im trying to run apt-get update and I keep getting an gzip error, how can I fix it?
<maximi89> phixnay, i just trying to configure the smb.conf
<Vulcan40> Jordan when I type that it says xserver-org not installed
<maximi89> but nothin
<Raptor45> Jordan_U, how complicated? I'm mostly just curious what I've added
<maximi89> phixnay, i use testparm
<maximi89> this show an erro with a pass or something lioke that
<cycom> hrm.  my suspend seems to hang after SMP alternatives: switching to UP code.
<Jordan_U> Raptor45, Not worth it :)
<Raptor45> Jordan_U, haha ok
<Heartsbane> anyone know how to fix System > Administration > Services is telling me "You are not allowed to access the system configuration"
<phixnay> maximi89: it sounds like you're over my head then : ) if you haven't already, try using smbpasswd to add a user and password (the same one as your ubuntu login)
<coded62> how would i go about creating a web server through ubuntu 6.1 edgy
<bruenig> Raptor45, I wrote a script to do that, I wrote it in edgy, but it should still apply: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=393615
<Dhjiz> plz help me :s
<jshriver> if I try synaptic I get Could not download all repository indexes
<jshriver> what causes that?
<eternaljoy> I remvoed all addons and Firefox on feisty freezes a lot!  never happened in Edgy!  anyone have any ideas for a solution?
<jshriver> should i just update to fiesty?
<Raptor45> bruenig, thanks, I'll take a look
<phixnay> maximi89: sudo smbpasswd -a <username> I think
<coded62> how would i go about creating a web server through ubuntu 6.1 edgy
<maximi89> phixnay, i go to see what happen... i back...
<Ultimo> bruenig - Any hints as to whereabouts in that repository to look for the build-essential that I hear I need?
<bruenig> Ultimo, main
<Vulcan40> `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available
<Jordan_U> jshriver, Either your sources.list is incorrect, one of the third party repos you are using is down, or you are not connected to the internet
<bruenig> Ultimo, build essential is just a meta package though
<jshriver> it borking on Universe
<phixnay> has anybody sucessfully edited /etc/network/interfaces ?
<georgy_> Vulcan40, : xserver-xorg
<jshriver> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<piNNoy> HELP =  im new to ubuntu and im trying to install or unzip or what ever this file - ndiswrapper-1.43.tar.gz   --- im in the terminal right now .. what do i type ? do i need to install it directly or unzip it ?
<coded62> how would i go about creating a web server through ubuntu 6.1 edgy
<Ultimo> Yeh, but the topic I'm reading says I need it.
<bruenig> Ultimo, if you aren't installing it from the repositories, you will need to get all of its dependencies yourself
<Vulcan40> geez sorry
<Jordan_U> phixnay, I have
<chili555> phixnay many times
<scot524> coded62: how many users?
<maximi89> phixnay, yes i do that and now i go to see what happen xD
<Ultimo> All right then, how do I go about tracking those down?
<phixnay> Jordan_U:  chili555: I commented out the interfaces I don't need, such as eth0, and I restarted, but ifconfig still shows them
<jshriver> weird because if I put that URL in firefox it downloads fine
<Dhjiz> nobody knows ?
<phixnay> maximi89: good luck :)
<coded62> just maybe 2-4 at the most so i can acces file from other places
<jshriver> is there a way to tell apt to clean and force redownload
<eternaljoy> I remvoed all addons and Firefox on feisty freezes a lot!  never happened in Edgy!  anyone have any ideas for a solution?
<Raptor45> bruenig, thanks that's handy... seems to have worked
<Jordan_U> phixnay, ifconfig does not use /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> phixnay, ifup/down do
<piNNoy> s joined #ubuntu
<piNNoy> <jshriver> weird because if I put that URL in firefox it downloads fine
<piNNoy> * sexcopter has joined #ubuntu
<piNNoy> <Dhjiz> nobody knows ?
<piNNoy> <phixnay> maximi89: good luck :)
<piNNoy> <coded62> just maybe 2-4 at the most so i can acces file from other places
<rummik> hey, why can't i use master mode on my prism 2.5?
<piNNoy> <jshriver> is there a way to tell apt to clean and force redownload
<piNNoy> <eternaljoy> I remvoed all addons and Firefox on feisty freezes a lot!  never happened in Edgy!  anyone have any ideas for a solution?
<jshriver> ?
<jshriver> wtf
<eternaljoy> jshriver: ??
<scot524> coded62: apache2 is in the repos and it's in the repos. There is also lighttpd (lighter weight and I have not installed it)
<chili555> phixnay did u restart networking?
<phixnay> Jordan_U: ah ok, so if I want certain interfaces disabled by default, what do I do?
<maximi89> phixnay, other thing,  i can't see the other pc, this is because i don't have the password?
<eternaljoy> Pinnen: behave :)
<coded62> scot524 ok thanks lemme try that
<jshriver> apt says it cant download a file, but if I put that URL in firefox it downloads fine
<Ultimo> bruenig - This is why I need it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023&highlight=WPN111
<jshriver> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Jordan_U> phixnay, Disabled from what? connecting automatically?
<piNNoy> how do i unzip or run this file on ubuntu ?? ndiswrapper-1.43.tar.gz      (im in terminal)
<bruenig> Ultimo, ndiswrapper is not my field of expertise
<phixnay> Jordan_U: yes
<Ultimo> My bad then, sorry to bother.
<phixnay> maximi89: I'm not sure, I'm not very experienced with samba, but first see if you can ping the other computer
<piNNoy> Ultimo: how do u run ndiswrapper?
<orasis> Samba, meh, use an FTP server ;)
<d0lph1nK1ng> my ubuntu says the vmwaretools package doesn't exist after i removed it.  whats up?
<Jordan_U> piNNoy, You don't need to do that to install NDIS wrapper and if you have a broadcom card you don't need NDIS wrapper at all
<rummik> piNNoy: you should install the ubuntu package
<Ultimo> piNNoy - Somewhat. I had a friend who was trying to teach me, then jumped ship.
<maximi89> phixnay, that is the problem
<maximi89> the other pc can't ping the my
<maximi89> and i can't ping them
<bruenig> Ultimo, build essential I can tell you is just a meta package. Installing it only is effective if you have an internet connection because what it does is install a bunch of things that allow you to compile stuff. If you don't have a connection, it doesn't install anything
<Jordan_U> phixnay, Are you using network-manager
<Jordan_U> ?
<hsimah> hi, is anyone free to help me with getting wifi/WPA working on ubuntu
<phixnay> Jordan_U yes
<Dremth> Does anyone know how to change the splash screen?
<kkerwin> !ndiswrapper | piNNoy
<ubotu> piNNoy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> Dremth: which one?
<Dremth> jrib, the one that you see right after logging in
<phixnay> maximi89: I mean do "ping <ip address of the computer you want to connect to>"
<Jordan_U> phixnay, Disable "roaming mode" in network-admin
<Ultimo> piNNoy - I got as far as step 4 in that tutorial, which doesn't seem to work for anyone. And no, I don't have the build-essential thingy.
<jrib> !splash > Dremth (see the private message from ubotu)
<phixnay> maximi89: if that doesn't work, then you have a larger problem
<maximi89> phixnay, i understand
<maximi89> phixnay, but i can
<maximi89> can't
<phixnay> Jordan_U: I tried that but the ok box becomes grayed out if I uncheck it
<coded62> scot524 which one do i choose common or the other one
<Dremth> jrib, Thanks!
<maximi89> phixnay, the other pc is 192.168.0.102 and the my 192.168.0.14
<harris2004> hey, great people of ubuntu
<maximi89> but nothin
<scot524> coded62 -- let me look
<harris2004> i need help installing my graphic card..i spent 8 hours already
<harris2004> can anyone help?
<erb_> When I make directories with mkdir from a shell script, it puts a square with 4 circles symbol at the end. Why is this?
<L30_> somebofy  help me
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, I have a question about open office- in the slideshow, how do i change the fontwork text?
<Jordan_U> harris2004, What kind of card ( nvidia, ati, intel ) ?
<phixnay> maximi89: and they are both connected to the same access point, right?
<harris2004> ati x1300
<rummik> how do i keep orinoco_cs from being loaded when i connect my prism card?
<maximi89> phixnay, yes
<jrib> erb_: umm what is your script?
<harris2004> i followed almost every tutorial on the web
<py_geek> L30_: mabye someone will help you if you ask your question...
<d0lph1nK1ng> what does package missing or obsoleted mean?
<harris2004> but not working
<phixnay> maximi89: If you can't ping the other computer, I don't know what to do, sorry
<Raptor45> rummik, I don't know if this is the best way to do this, but you could blacklist it
<georgy_> rummik, : you can blacklist in /etc/modprobe/blacklist
<scot524> coded: just do apache2, it will bring in everything you need
<chili555> rummik blacklist, but r u sure u dont want to blacklist prism2 instead?
<Jordan_U> phixnay, There is probably a more "oficial" way, but you could just give it a bogus static configuration
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do I check a CD and an iso file using MD5 ? I'm trying to test my copy of Xubuntu...
<coded62> scot 524 ok thanks for your help
<erb_> jrib: mkdir "/home/user/newdir"
<maximi89> phixnay, thanks any way
<rummik> thanks Raptor45 and georgy_
<Jordan_U> !md5 | LaNCeloT_RW
<ubotu> LaNCeloT_RW: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> erb_: try adding an "echo" at the end
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, I have a question about open office- in the slideshow, how do i change the fontwork text?
<maximi89> phixnay, if i can resolv this you can help me, but in msn or jabber?
<piNNoy> jordon: my network wifi card isent working it works under windows but not ubuntu thats why i am trying dnswrapper.
<Vulcan40> when in xorg I put the correct video card but what about the pci bus? or should I just hit enter and exit
<scot524> coded -- i'll be around, just install the package and try to browse http://localhost
<rummik> chili555: i'm sure i don't want to blacklist prism2, i'd like to try the prism2 module
<LaNCeloT_RW> Jordan_U;  Thanks man! I'll see that
* Ultimo is looking for help with Ndiswrapper if anyone is available.
<piNNoy> what would be better dnswrapper or firmware?
<Jordan_U> piNNoy, DO you know if it is a broadcom chipset?
<coded62> scot524 its installing now
<erb_> jrib: as in...   mkdir "/home/user/newdir" echo
<piNNoy> jord: sec ill find out
<jrib> erb_: no, in a new line at the end
<hackle577> hey all, im having trouble mounting my ipod (ie, Edgy doesnt even recognize that it's there) is anyone knowledgable on this?
<phixnay> maximi89: you'll probably have better luck asking someone else in this channel, I am only a linux user
<phixnay> maximi89: sorry I'm not much help
<chili555> rummik my Prism II cards hate prism2 and love orinoco
<vecina> Anyone know why I keep having to reinstall dbus, pal and hal? Why are they getting borked?
<scot524> coded ... it's a great web server, probably an overkill but what the heck :-)
<maximi89> okas
<maximi89> thanks any way
<rummik> chili555: what about for making an accesspoint?
<phixnay> maximi89: sure thing
<piNNoy> jordon: its a 11a/b/g Wireless LAN mini PCI Express adapter that dosent work on ubuntu also my Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet does not work eather on ubuntu. (wired)
<coded62> ok i just need it to be like a file server and a bit of info for my friends and i
<hsimah> can anyone help me with wifi, in particular WPA
<rummik> chili555: i haven't been able to put it into master mode
<phixnay> hsimah: what's the problem?
<nixnoo2> how do u encode video in fiesty?
<bruenig> nixnoo2, transcode, ffmpeg, mencoder
<Grape_Juice> Darnit, I want to join a group.  I'm tired of waiting to be voiced in #freenode-social. :<
<salsero> hi i have problem with true image
<hurt> (CPU 1) Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz (CPU 1) @ 2998MHz (200MHz FSB), 44% load (CPU 2) Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.00GHz (CPU 1) @ 2998MHz (200MHz FSB), 24% load
<salsero> who can help me
<hsimah> well, when i ran WEP, it was fine. but i wanted to use WPA, so i changed the settings in my router
<coded62> scot524  i had installed it using synaptic but now i cant find it under the menu/internet   where is it?
<salsero> do someone have 10 min for me
<Jordan_U> piNNoy, what does lspci ( or device manager ) say the chipset is?
<lontra> how can i tell X that i have 1240x800 resolution and not 1024x768 ...
<chili555> rummik usually orinoco and hostap will both load; hostap should allow creation of AP
<lontra> ?
<nixnoo2> bruenig any are gui's?
<rummik> chili555: ok, i don't think hostap loaded
<hsimah> ive been through the WifiDocs on the ubuntu help site, and everything they say to install is installed on my feisty fawn system
<Jordan_U> lontra, Do you hae the correct driver for your card?
<rummik> chili555: i'll try that before blacklisting then
<bruenig> nixnoo2, maybe, depends on what you are doing. encoding for dvd's has gui's for instance.
<sanityx> kevix, What's up man?
<michael117> How can I implement different sound volumes per application?
<chili555> rummik lsmod | grep hostap
<phixnay> hsimah: do you use network manager to connect? because that automatically connects to WPA usually
<salsero> how can deinstall truecrypt
<hsimah> but i dont see the nm-applet, though it says its running
<lontra> Jordan_U: it's an intel945 chipset and it's use the i810 driver
<phixnay> hsimah: ah, that's the problem
<rummik> chili555: yeah, no hostap
<hackle577> salsero: you have to compile from source for feisty i think
<Jordan_U> lontra, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<nixnoo2> bruenig no I want to go from avi toavi but lower quality, i need the picture size to be 320x240
<sanityx> phixnay, it only does that in roaming mode. In manual it does WEP only, unless you manually configure it with wpa_supplicant
<vecina> I turned kernel framebuffer off, but it still seems to activate when i shut down sometimes. Framebuffer makes my monitor lose signal and the computer stops responding to me
<Turgon> Hello. I use Ubuntu Feisty, and I would like to install ATI's driver for my old Radeon 9200. What I have already tried is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18726/ Is there any way to make this driver work? (I only want to install it so I don't have to reboot into Windows when I want to play a certain game, so if it is not possible it is not a bid deal).
<hackle577> salsero: ooooo uninstall
<phixnay> hsimah: just a sec, I saw something about that on the nm mailing list
<hsimah> ok, thanks
<phreaky_> Any1 using twinview? And know how i can maximize a window on only one screen? For example if my other monitor is a TV where i want to watch movies.. when i maximize it, its over both screens
<bruenig> nixnoo2, yeah pick one of the three above
<georgy_> nixnoo2, : you can use avidemux
<lontra> Jordan_U: then what?
<chili555> i would try blacklisting prism2_xx modprobe hostap
<jshriver> anyone here still use 6.10? can you run apt-get update and see if you get errors..
<piNNoy> jordan: ThinkPad 11a/b/g/ Wireless LAN Mini
<hackle577> salsero: hmmm have you tried using synaptic?
<jshriver> looks like universe is down
<lontra> Jordan_U: restart X?
<phixnay> sanityx: I thought it would automatically ask you for the WPA passkey?
<jshriver> or not being gzip or something
<Jordan_U> lontra, restart X
<lontra> Jordan_U: cool thanks!
<sanityx> phixnay, Yes, in roaming mode.
<coded62>  scot524 i had installed it using synaptic but now i cant find it under the menu/internet   where is it?
<sanityx> phixnay, Try manually configuring a WiFi network.
<Jordan_U> !wireless | piNNoy
<ubotu> piNNoy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<salsero> hackle i deinstallit first
<Raptor45> are there any decent DVD player for linux? I've been using ogle for its menu support, but overall it kinda sucks and totem doesn't seem to play nice with DVDs last I checked
<piNNoy> went there it didnt help
<sanityx> Raptor45, VLC works great.
<h1st0> Raptor45: totem or vlc
<lontra> Jordan_U: wow does that make a difference!
<lontra> Jordan_U: thanks
<phixnay> sanityx: I use WPA, and that's all I had to do. If the nm-applet doesn't appear in the taskbar, getting it back working is probably the easiest way to connect
<coded62>  scot524 i had installed it using synaptic but now i cant find it under the menu/internet   where is it?
<Raptor45> sanityx h1st0, never liked VLC much in windows... guess I'll give it another shot
<sanityx> phixnay, Yes, it works 100% perfectly, as long as you're in ROAMING MODE.
<sanityx> Raptor45, Its the same in linux, so if you don't like it in windows you won't like it in linux.
<h1st0> Raptor45: yeah that or check out the newew versions of totem.
<phixnay> sanityx: is there another mode?
<sanityx> phixnay, yes. manual mode.
<Raptor45> is there anything comparable to media player classic? I love that in windows... totem seems the closest from what I've tried
<kenv> I am trying to download a video from a bicycle ride but it only plays the video.    How can I get the OS to download it so I could save it without it playing it each time?
<sanityx> phixnay, You only need to use manual mode if you want to specify IP/gateway/etc
<hackle577> Raptor45: gxine
<sanityx> phixnay, Or if the SSID is hidden.
<Jordan_U> h1st0, Does the newest version of gstreamer support DVD's or do you mean totem-xine ?
<salsero> <hackle577> i have an other problem by installing: the file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf that this program was aobut to install alrad exist. overite?
<ruffleS> Raptor45, mplayer is a nice video player
<sanityx> Mplayer is *ok*
<phixnay> sanityx: oh, the manual config tool at System>Admin>networking
<L30_> como arrumar o plugin flash para 64 bits
<L30_> alguem sabe
<L30_> ???
<phixnay> sanityx: got it now, thanks
<SeveredCross> Does OpenOffice remind anyone of the old ClarisWorks for Macs?
<coded62> i installed apache2 through synaptic but it isnt in the menu>internet
<SeveredCross> And VLC >> Mplayer.
<sanityx> phixnay, thats one way to get to it, you can also get there via the applet
<SeveredCross> coded62: That's because it's a server.
<SeveredCross> it's started by default.
<Raptor45> ruffleS mplayer seems good from the movie playing side, but lacking in the GUI department, to me
<coded62> ohok
<SeveredCross> The files you want to serve should go into /var/www
<smoenux> Is there any Multimedia specific channels ?
<sanityx> phixnay, But either way, the network manager in ubuntu is the best ive ever seen in linux :-D
<kenv>  I am trying to download a video from a bicycle ride but it only plays the video.    How can I get the OS to download it so I could save it without it playing it each time?
<Jordan_U> L30_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<phixnay> hsimah: one thing to try is System>Admin>networking, and make sure roaming mode is enabled. I'm still reading the mailing lists...
<ruffleS> Raptor45, i use vlc much often
<chili555> kenv did u try right-clik save as?
<sanityx> Since we're talking about multimedia I'd just like to take this opportunity to remind everybody about not using !Automatix
<ruffleS> Raptor45, but still i do like mplayer
<phreaky_> Is there any1 that know how i can maximize a window (using twinview with 1 lcd monitor and 1 lcd tv) so it only gets maximized on ONE of the screens?
<sanityx> !Automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<hsimah> yeah, thats enabled
<karimfayez_> my power went off and now my nick name is still connected and i cant connect
<Xenguy> nick58b: without the asterisks, should
<SeveredCross> karimfayez_: Wait for it to ping out.
<karimfayez_> how can i get it back???
<Xenguy> ww
<karimfayez_> how ling
<arejay> http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?c=us&l=en&s=gen&docid=2F0A15EB21C7E5DDE040A68F5B285AAE&cs=
<karimfayez_> long??
<arejay> hrm.
<ryanakca> karimfayez_: did you register your nick with nickserv?
<LjL> karimfayez_: /msg nickserv ghost nickname password
<kenv> Yes but it does not give me that option.  I just installed this os today and would like to save my bike ride.
<ryanakca> karimfayez_: if so, ghost it
<Raptor45> on a related note, is there ANY linux player which supports fancy subtitles? (ASS or SSA I believe?)
<smoenux> my Videos are stuttering, does anyone know how to fix it? (Feisty - Have all GStreamer stuff installed)
<chili555> kenv option to copy link location?
<vecina> :/ I hate reinstallling pal dbus and hal all the time. Why on earth do they get borked?
<hackle577> im having trouble mounting my ipod (ie, Edgy doesnt even recognize that it's there) is anyone knowledgable on this?
<rummik> chili555: how would i go about setting up an access point?
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm having a few problems with my ATI card. Here is a pastebin of what I hope is everything that you'll need (note especially lines 816-17): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18727/
<sanityx> hackle577, I'm not very knowledgeable, but have you tried doing watch /var/log/message
<sanityx> as you connect it
<Dozzy> huhu my install finally runs above the 52%!
<sanityx> or just type dmesg
<hackle577> sanityx: let me try that now
<sanityx> Dozzy, Hooray!
<karimfayez> how can i set myself as an operator of a channel
<karimfayez> ??
<coded62> how do i add content to the apache server and how would others o;utside network connect ot it
<phixnay> hsimah: it's supposed to 'just work' in feisty, but the mailing list suggested two things: 1. check your system for messagebus if you haven't already, and 2. try manually running nm-applet
<sanityx> karimfayez, You can't :-P You have to get permission from the freenode people.
<chili555> rummik, i ran outa talent, sorry
<phixnay> hsimah: that might at least give you some debug info
<salsero> i have problems with vmware. after installing i cannot install or deinstall anything. everytime i have to overwirte something. i can not deinstall vmware by synaptic. what can i do?
<Dozzy> looks like the install doesnt work on DVD-RW or smth :/
<sanityx> salsero, #vmware
<karimfayez> its my channel
<karimfayez> i have that permission
<rummik> chili555: ok, i should probably get going on google anyway ;)
<sanityx> karimfayez, ah. idk.
<hsimah> whats messagebus?
<chili555> rummik, u did get it master mode?
<piNNoy> ok i just downloaded the program i needed how do i install it ?? i downloaded wlassistant-0.5.7.tar.gz
<coded62>  how do i add content to the apache2 server and how would others o;utside network connect to it
<piNNoy> jordan:ok i just downloaded the program i needed how do i install it ?? i downloaded wlassistant-0.5.7.tar.gz
<salsero> what do u mean with #vmware? i am a newbee
<rummik> chili555: doesn't want to, it just complains
<sanityx> salsero, This is #ubuntu, for help with vmware go to #vmware
<rummik> chili555: i pulled this card from an ap, so i know it *should* be working for this
<sanityx> salsero, /join #vmware
<salsero> ok
<piNNoy> anyone ok i just downloaded the program i needed how do i install it ?? i downloaded wlassistant-0.5.7.tar.gz
<Raptor45> question: is there any media player which supports fancy subtitles?
<salsero> #vmware
<chili555> rummik, does hostap still have a website with FAQs?
<meezyfuh> anyone know good software that can transfer mp3 files from ubuntu to a mobile phone via usb?
<sanityx> salsero, no type /join #vmware
<coded62>  how do i add content to the apache server and how would others o;utside network connect ot it
<phreaky_> Is there any1 that know how i can maximize a window (using twinview with 1 lcd monitor and 1 lcd tv) so it only gets maximized on ONE of the screens?
<rummik> chili555: i'm looking
<mjp_ttc> hi there!
<Flannel> coded62: /var/www is the directory.  And, they just connect to your network.  In theory you have the port forwarded o your machine
<hackle577> sanityx: i put "dmesg" in terminal after i connected it, how can i tell what's up?
<UltimoHedgehog> Anyone - I'm looking for someone good with Ndiswrapper.
<sanityx> hackle577, well you should see something about ipod detected or something
<coded62> Flannel ok thanks
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: what do you need to do, I've set it up before
<sanityx> hackle577, I don't know that much about this.
<sanityx> hackle577, try this. unplug the ipod. then type watch dmesg
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - Mind if I direct you to a topic that explains it?
<sanityx> hackle577, Then plug it in
<sanityx> hackle577, Then see what pops up on the terminal after you plug it in
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: ok, but sounds serious. I am merely a user but I'll help as much as I can
<Raptor45> VLC doesn't seem to handle DVD menus properly
<cameron_> 2 questions!  1) I have a nomad zen xtra....is there some software that will upload .mp3s to my .mp3 player?  and also anyone know if ubuntu supports a canon 460a digital camera?
<Pelo> Raptor45,  try ogle
<aoirthoir> Raptor45, ive not been able to get vlc to handle dvds at all..or any of the other programs that are supposed to work with dvd.
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414023&highlight=WPN111 I'm about as new as you can get to this.
<phixnay> cameron_: can you just plug it in and drag stuff to it? you might as well try : )
<coded62> why cant i create a new folder in the var/www directory
<piNNoy> ok i just downloaded the program i needed how do i install it ?? i downloaded wlassistant-0.5.7.tar.gz
<Raptor45> Pelo, I was using that... was looking for an alternative, since I dislike ogle and find it buggy
<Pelo> cameron_,  doesn' t your mp3 player mount as a usb drive ?
<Raptor45> aoirthoir did you install libdvdcss2?
<cameron_> I've tried phixnay and pelo no luck
<bruenig> coded62, you need root, sudo mkdir /var/www/folder
<hackle577> sanityx: i can see a few lines that appear to be about the ipod, but i get a crapload of lines like: "[142501.552000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode2.fw" not available or load failed."
<coded62> ok
<christis> hi there...is there any program i can use to burn an image to a DVD under ubuntu?
<cameron_> I'm an ubuntu newbie, and okay at windows
<sanityx> hackle577, Thats about your wifi card not working.
<bruenig> christis, growisofs
<Pelo> cameron_,  that's not what I asked,  when you plug your mp3 player it , doesn an icon appear on your desktop ?
<aoirthoir> Raptor45, yup. I finally gave up:) but I dont mind..I'm satisfied so far.
<cameron_> no it doesn't pelo
<sanityx> hackle577, You have a broadcom wifi card. has nothing to do with the ipod.
<sanityx> hackle577, Idk man :-(
<cyphase> Why does Gaim's package description (in Ubuntu) say it supports Bonjour when it doesn't?
<Pelo> cameron_, ok,  try with gtkpod then
<crdlb> cameron_: look up libmtp
<christis> bruenig: thank you :) i will try it now
<cameron_> okay thanks
<bruenig> christis, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/whatever=whatever.iso (replace whatever with appropriate information)
<Raptor45> guess I'm stuck with ogle then... lame
<crdlb> cameron_: most creative devices are MTP afaik
<cyphase> I know that Gaim itself supports Bonjour, but why isn't this support included in ubuntu?
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - Anywhoo, I've got Ndiswrapper installed, but step 4 doesn't work for me and a multitude of others.
<Pelo> cameron_,  if that doesn'T work, search for your model in the froum
<Pelo> forum
<cameron_> mtp?
<rummik> chili555: would you happen to know if ubuntu has hostap-utls?
<crdlb> cameron_: Media Transfer Protocol
<chili555> rummik lemme check, jus sec
<rummik> chili555: ok
<hackle577> sanityx: hmmm, well i can see some stuff about the iPod but no glaring clues or anything
<crdlb> cameron_: it was supported by gphoto2, but now there's a dedicated library called libmtp for it
<sanityx> hackle577, put it on pastebin.ca and let me see
<cycom> Ok, so I got suspend working.  The only problem now is that if I have a memory card in my laptop, it complains about unsafe device removal.  Is there a way to force it to unmount mounted flash memory and then remount it on boot?
<vic2> GAAH guys, it says that i've used up ALL my /home/ space of 4.7 GB!!! That is impossible, what stuff can i delete?? any temporary stuff?
<crdlb> vic2: use the disk usage analyzer
<crdlb> vic2: (baobab)
<chili555> rummik yes, in synaptic
<bruenig> vic2, /tmp is where temporary stuff is
<cameron_> I'm sure it will be supported eventually....Ubuntu is *awesome*  so stable, and does everything except those 2 things
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: ok, this is different than how I installed, but try changing directories to where the file is might be your problem
<rummik> chili555: ok, thank you very much
<cameron_> now if ubuntu ultimate 1.4 was out, that would be sweet
<meezyfuh> sorry to repeat myself, but anyone know of a program to access my mobile phone and transfer mp3s to it?
<chili555> rummik np, good luck
<bruenig> ubuntu ultimate is unnecessary and pointless
<vic2> crdlb, where can i fint the disk usage analyzer?
<rummik> chili555: thanks, i'm gonna need it
<bruenig> vic2, du -h
<kahrytan> Hello
<christis> bruenig: can work also with .bin files?
<hackle577> sanityx: how do i paste to pastebin.ca?
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - Did that, it gives me the same effect as just running ndiswrapper from the console, the options for running it.
<crdlb> !info baobab | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: Package baobab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<cameron_> why is it unecessary and pointless bruenig?  I'm just curious
<crdlb> hrm
<bruenig> !iso | christis convert them
<ubotu> christis convert them: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sanityx> hackle577, go to the site. its pretty simple.
<hackle577> ok\
<Raptor45> so no one knows of a media player to see fancy subtitles?
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: do ndiswrapper -l
<vic2> crdlb, huh?
<leftyfb> cycom
<coded62> how can i make my self the root/admin of the system    .............yes it is my computer
<leftyfb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2474560#post2474560
<leftyfb> try that
<leftyfb> coded62, sudo su
<sanityx> Raptor45, I don't but I'll bet google does.
<voltagex> is it possible to take ubuntu-desktop and turn it into ubuntu-minimal?
<coded62> ok
<crdlb> !find baobab
<bruenig> Raptor45, fancy subtitles?
<kahrytan> coded62: Why do you want too?
<sanityx> voltagex, What do you want to do exactley?
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - Roger, I'll get back to you in a sec.
<ubotu> File baobab found in gnome-utils
<cameron_> ah well, thanks for everyone's help cya
<bruenig> what does baobab stand for?
<coded62> be cause it wont let me edit my server in apache2
<Raptor45> sanityx I've tried some googling wihtout success
<crdlb> vic2: I'm not sure where it is in the menu, but run baobab
<sanityx> voltagex, you can remove ubuntu-desktop without fear, if thats what you're worried about. it  does nothing.
<voltagex> sanityx: I have a fairly slow connection, I downloaded ubuntu-desktop now I don't want gnome, I want xfce
<crdlb> bruenig: not a clue :)
<leftyfb> coded62 , sudo vi /etc/apache2/apache2/conf
<bruenig> crdlb, does man baobab give some clue?
<Raptor45> bruenig special fonts, colors, placement, etc
<sanityx> voltagex, so install XFCE. But if you really want XFCE you should use Xubuntu
<coded62> ok'
<voltagex> sanityx: so I want to download xfce and remove all non-critical parts of gnome
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - It says driver installed, device (1358:5f01) present.
<sanityx> voltagex, so start removing them!
<Raptor45> bruenig http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_SubStation_Alpha#Advanced_SubStation_Alpha
<voltagex> sanityx: yes, but I don't have the bandwidth to download another 550mb iso
<hackle577> sanityx: i am getting a 500 server error trying to get to pastebin.ca, im gonna post the output in this thread instead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2573747
<bruenig> voltagex, do not install xubuntu, it is very unstable, I would seriously just get the server and install xfce or move from ubuntu to pure xfce
<sanityx> voltagex, Don't worry about it saying that ubuntu-desktop will be removed, doesn't mean anything
<sanityx> hackle577, ok
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: ok, that's good. What happens when you try step 4 then?
<leftyfb> bandwidth doesn't run out :)
<crdlb> bruenig: wikipedia says it's a type of tree
<leftyfb> let it download for a couple days
<voltagex> sanityx: every time I've tried that it's tried to remove something important
<crdlb> makes sense
<nixnoo2> ubuntu unstable thats heracy
<harry> how do I get to OOo Math (the MathML program)
<voltagex> leftyfb: yes it does, after I go over my cap, I get limited to 72kbit/72kbit
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - However, there's no indication from the USB adapter that it's alive. As for trying step four, it's the same effect as just typing ndiswrapper in the console.
<sanityx> voltagex, well thats due to dependancies. you cant remove a dependancy without removing the things that depnd on it
<leftyfb> voltagex , ok, so you hit your cap and the download goes slower, so it takes longer
<leftyfb> or get a friend to download it for you
<sanityx> hackle577, Yeah man I have no idea what that means :-( sorry
<voltagex> ok this is getting more complicated than it needs to be
<tyler_> my laptop resolution is set at a 4:3 ratio, but i have a WXGA screen so i need it to be 16:9.. anyone know how to fix this?
<bruenig> voltagex, what are you trying to do?
<crdlb> tyler_: intel video card?
<voltagex> apt-get install xfce4+ gnome- ?
<hackle577> sanityx: just posted it
<sanityx> hackle577, No I read the post. And I don't know what the error means.
<tyler_> crdlb: yeah intel 950
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: ok, this may take some time to try and understand what step 4 is trying to do. I'm going to read the ndiswrapper wiki to see if I get any answers
<crdlb> tyler_: you can either use 915resolution, or the experimental driver in universe
<hackle577> sanityx: oh
<hackle577> sanityx: thanks anyway
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: meanwhile, what happens if you skip step 4 and keep going?
<sanityx> sorry
<tyler_> where can i get 915resolution?
<bruenig> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<porcho> hi there. I'm having some problems using rox at fluxbox. the slit and my toolbar keep disappearing...
<funkja> I am trying to run a file that requires libgcrypt.so.11. I have the package libgcrypt installed... I am on amd64 bit Ubuntu feisty. Any ideas?
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - In short, it gives me the usage options, same as running Ndiswrapper in the console.
<leftyfb> funkja, libgcrypt11-dev
<Pelo> funkja,  look in synaptic and install the related dev package , that often does it for me
<funkja> Yea, I did that as well.
<bruenig> funkja, do "dpkg -L libgcrypt" see what it actually installs
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: even for step 5?
<crdlb> tyler_: installl it with synaptic
<crdlb> tyler_: oh nm
<NETWizz> I just compiled and installed my own kernel
<NETWizz> But it does not appear on my grub boot menu
<bruenig> funkja, if there is anything like, libgcrypt.so.somenumber, just symlink libgcrypt.so.11 to that
<NETWizz> How do I add it?
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - I haven't tried that yet, I want to make sure step four works.
<sanityx> NETWizz, you need to add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sanityx> NETWizz, use the existing entries in that file as examples.
<Pelo> NETWizz,  either add it manualy if you know the correct string or  reinstall grub
<Pelo> !grub > NETWizz  check pm
<|Jason8|> My partition is full, so I can't log into ubuntu.  Is it possible to repartition that hard drive by deleting the swap file, letting my main partition take up the entire disc?
<funkja> Hm, actually now I do see the library, but the file just isn't seeing it. Should /usr/lib be in PATH?
<bruenig> funkja, no
<NETWizz> can't I update grub somehow?
<mooniker> Hardware Q: I just swapped the video cards on two Fesity boxen. Both booted up fine and seem to be running fine. Is there anything config-wise I'm supposed to be doing?
<NETWizz> I don't want to add it manually
<NETWizz> there is like a UUID
<NETWizz> and all kinds of parameters
<Pelo> |Jason8|,  you need the swap partiton,  ou can try booting the live cd and removing some files
<crdlb> vic2: did you find baobab ?
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: according to the ndiswrapper wiki, if it says the driver installed hardware present thing, it's ready for step 5
<tyler_> crdlb: i was using 855resolution before i got on here, how do i uninstall a package?
<Pelo> !grub > NETWizz  check pm
<|Jason8|> Pelo, I have a second swap partition on a different disc
<|Jason8|> Do I have to modify some settings to make that one active?
<crdlb> tyler_: find it in synaptic and click remove
<Pelo> |Jason8|,  you can edit your fstab then
<harry> how do I run the OOo MathML program
<harris2005> hey guys can anyone help me with installing a ati driver fglrx
<tyler_> thanks
<UltimoHedgehog> phixnay - Oh? Well, maybe I'll go on ahead then.
<crdlb> tyler_: alternatively: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Pelo> harry,  you'd need to start it from the terminal or make menu entry
<porcho> does anyone use fluxbox with rox without problem?
<kiowa> do I need to be good at programming to use ubuntu?
<phixnay> UltimoHedgehog: the guide does things slightly differently than usual. Normally you cd to the directory with the driver files and do ndiswrapper -i driverfile.inf and it automatically adds the .bins or whatever else is there.
<leftyfb> Kioshen , no
<Pelo> porcho,  try asking in a fluxbox or a rox channel
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: if you have any weird outputs, tell me
<Pelo> kiowa, no you don'T
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Will do. In the meantime, can I have a link to that Wiki please?
<Pelo> kiowa,  worst case scenario you'll have to learn a little something about the command line
<harry> Pelo: so what's the name?
<kiowa> i am completely lost when installing wine
<Pelo> harry,  I don't know   try asking in #openoffice.org
<harry> ok
<leftyfb> kimw , add/remove programs
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: yes, thought is is a little outdated. Use with caution : ) http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/
<leftyfb> type wine into the search
<leftyfb> check it
<Jambon> hello. I have an intel 82810 chip which does not support widescreen resolutions in windows. Is there any chance that I could get widescreen resolutions in Ubuntu?
<cycom> leftyfb: tried. I still get the warning :/
<leftyfb> click apply, or go
<Pelo> kiowa,  just type sudo apt-get install wine in the terminal or look it up in synaptic  ,   this might help a bit  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<leftyfb> what warning?
<kiowa> I'm using Fiesy Fawn and it's not in Add/Remove
<leftyfb> it should be
<leftyfb> oh
<leftyfb> dropdown box
<leftyfb> select all
<leftyfb> all available applications
<Pelo> Jambon,  you'd have to check the forum for that I think
<leftyfb> then search
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Looks like everything went through, then.
<bruenig> kiowa, sudo apt-get install wine
<Pelo> leftyfb, don'T use the enter key as punctuation
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: great
<mjp_ttc> there are some issues about raiserfs and ubunto ???
<mjp_ttc> there are some issues about raiserfs and ubuntu ???
<bruenig> !repeat | mjp_ttc
<ubotu> mjp_ttc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Raptor45> kiowa are you using 64bit by any chance?
<mjp_ttc> there are some issues about raiserfs and ubuntu ???
<bruenig> mjp_ttc, stop
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - I'll have to figure out how to get to the configuration point now. XP
<mjp_ttc> some directories on my pc have no privileges
<mjp_ttc> i can see thoses
<bruenig> !english | mjp_ttc
<ubotu> mjp_ttc: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Dozzy> whats the standard root pass when u installed to hdd?
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: use network manager if you can : )
<leftyfb> Dozzy , there isn't one
<bruenig> !root | Dozzy there isn't one
<ubotu> Dozzy there isn't one: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<leftyfb> type sudo before commands you want
<coded62_> what is the default root password
<leftyfb> jeeze
<bruenig> Pelo, it is not native, he can browse the list find the appropriate channel so I don't have to guess what it actually is
<Dozzy> ah, i didnt have sudo with other distro =P
<phixnay> coded62_ it is random
<coded62_> r
<Jordan_U> When it comes to built in wireless chipsets, is Intel a sure bet for open source drivers like with their GPU's?
<coded62_> damn well how do i edit that do i can be the superuser of the system
<bruenig> !sudo | coded62
<ubotu> coded62: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<danm2007> Does anyone know if there is a way to install " backtrack2" on ubuntu ?
<phixnay> coded62_ you don't want to be root. Use sudo
<leftyfb> phixnay , the root password is not random, it's disabled/not set
<mjp_ttc> well, what i can see is something like this ;
<mjp_ttc> ?--------- ? ? ? ? ? /media/hdb2/home/cindy/.ssh/config
<teethdood> backtrack2 is a livecd distro not related to ubuntu
<phixnay> leftyfb: not set in that anybody can use it / set the new password?
<bluedog> danm2007, is there a specific tool that you want off of backtrack?
<gtk_sp> #ubuntu-es
<leftyfb> phixnay , correct
<NETWizz> okay
<NETWizz> I don't want to re-install grub
<Pelo> gtk_sp,   /join #ubuntu-es
<bruenig> It probably is random, you can't create a user without a password can you?
<NETWizz> I don't have the ubuntu cd
<coded62_> then how do i edit the files in a server through the terminal
<NETWizz> yet, my system still boots
<NETWizz> I just don't see my new kernel in the list
<leftyfb> coded62 , use sudo
<mjp_ttc> thnx
<NETWizz> can I do something to auto regenerate that file
<phixnay> leftyfb: That doesn't sound right. I admit I don't know everything, but... I always assumed it was random
<gtk_sp> thanks
<Pelo> NETWizz,  try asking in #grub ,maybe they can help you
<gtk_sp> pelo
<danm2007> bluedog i forget what its called. but it tracks the network connection
<guille1983> hi
<leftyfb> phixnay , the root password is disable/not set
<leftyfb> look in /etc/password
<danm2007> bluedog shows where everyone else is going
<smallfoot> http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/3686/psakittymk8.jpg please think of the kittens :((
<harris2005> hello...can anybody give me some input on woring beryl with ati x1300 card?
<guille1983> i try to fsck and get this fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=A840-5780'
<Jordan_U> NETWizz, Yes: sudo update-grub
<leftyfb> it's set to "x" which means not set
<leftyfb> until you set one and allow root login
<bruenig> NETWizz, sudo update-grub
<teethdood> danm2007, airmon? aircrack-ng?
<bluedog> danm2007, as in it tracks another computers network connection, or shows open connections on the local machine?
<Pollywog> nmap?
<danm2007> blue local machines
* Pelo thinks that hd dvd key thing is getting realy old realy fast 
<bluedog> danm2007, as well is it wired, or wireless?
<danm2007> bluedog hard wired
<harris2005> :(
<bluedog> dan, something like wireshark, or more like a netstat?
<bruenig> that hd dvd thing came out at least 4-5 months ago, I don't see why it has exploded
<phixnay> leftyfb: how is that secure then if anyone can assign a root password?
<jumbers> Is it possible to get different desktop backgrounds on different desktop views? i.e. "Desk 1, Desk 2, etc"
<leftyfb> it's your pc
<mooniker> Hardware Q: I just swapped the video cards on two Fesity boxen. Both booted up fine and seem to be running fine. Is there anything config-wise I'm supposed to be doing?
<Pelo> jumbers,  you'll hve to use wallpapoz , google for it
<phixnay> leftyfb: multiuser
<leftyfb> you create the users and you assign which ones are "Administrators" those users are the only ones that can run sudo and change the password
<coded62_> how do i edit the server using the terminal
<jumbers> Pelo: It's called wallpapoz?
<guille1983> help
<bruenig> leftyfb, are you sure it doesn't have some random password?
<leftyfb> jeezus christ
<leftyfb> look it up
<Pelo> jumbers,  yes I'm pretty sure it's the right spelling
<bruenig> leftyfb, how do you create a user without a password is my only question
<phixnay> leftyfb: oh ok. By anybody, I meant all users
<leftyfb> look in /etc/shadow .. it's set to ! instead of encryped like user accounts
<funkja> Does anyone know of a FTP client with kerberos support that has a GUI?
<phixnay> leftyfb: I'm the only one in the sudo group : )
<leftyfb> http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-change-the-root-password-in-ubuntu
<bluedog> dan, a short answer is it is possible to install the majority of tools that are used in backtrack in ubuntu
<leftyfb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> funkja,  try the ones in synaptic it might be mentionned in the descriptions
<leftyfb> there
<leftyfb> read
<coded62_> why cant i be the root no having to go through the terminal text based carp
<dac_> I just downloaded ubuntu7.04FF, nowwhat do I do with ti?
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Well, I got my SSID and WEP put in, and set the connectivity to DHCP.
<Pelo> coded62,  there is no root in ubuntu
<danm2007> bluedog ok
<usser> dac_: pop it into cdrom drive and reboot
<bruenig> leftyfb, yeah I understand that, my only question is how to create a user without a password, the technical aspects of it. I understand on the surface how it all is supposed to work and suod and what not
<ToXn> Hello
<phixnay> coded62_ why do you want to be root? sudo and gksu do the job just as well
<Pelo> !sudo > coded62  check your pm window
<ToXn> okay i was here before my name was steve_steve
<smallfoot> my SSID is 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<smallfoot> my secret WEP key is 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<Pelo> ToXedVirus,  we remember
<smallfoot> dont tell anyone :(
<usser> phixnay: its a matter of habit it was weird for me at first too
<Pelo> !ops
<ToXn> i downloaded the latest ubuntu linux
<Jordan_U> When it comes to built in wireless chipsets, is intel a sure bet for open source drivers like they are with their GPU's?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<bluedog> coded62 what gui tool do you do you want to run as a "root" user?
<usser> smallfoot: nice going buddy =)
<smallfoot> lol
<smallfoot> :D
<smallfoot> thx
<ToXn> When i boot the linux i dont know how to access the live cd =(
<jrib> Pelo: ?
<Pelo> ToXn, good for you, do you have a question ?
<Hamm_sand> can anyone help me ..... i'm trying to find a program that lets me make dvd/cd  *.iso files
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: alright, any problems so far?
<coded62_> phixnay but i dont want to work in the text based chit i want to be able to change the files in my  server with just clicking and dragging
<bruenig> Hamm_sand, mkisofs
<usser> smallfoot: btw where u live, now that i know your wep key
<Pollywog> would you give your password to the govmt smallfoot?
<fah_> anyone know why suddenly when I do a pccardctl eject/insert it no longer reads entries from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<coded62_> bluedog apache2
<Pelo> jrib,  smallfoot  is spaminmg the channel with the hd dvd key
<smallfoot> Hamm_sand, i dont know about DVD/CD, but if you trying make HD-DVD you will need 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<smallfoot> oops
<smallfoot> its not spaem
<Pelo> Hamm_sand,  devede
<bruenig> !ops | smallfoot
<ubotu> smallfoot: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Music_Shuffle> ToXn: if the BIOS is set to boot from CD/DVD first, then it should autoload the liveCD/DVD.
<funkja> Nope - don't see any
<jrib> smallfoot: please stop, it's everywhere already anyway.  Keep this channel related to ubuntu support.  Thanks
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Kind of. I don't seem to be able to connect to the internet via browser yet.
<smallfoot> ok
<ToXn> So when i boot the latest linux off cd how do i use Live cd not install?
<ubuntu_user07> if i do sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop it will completely remove it right?
<phixnay> coded62_ all you have to do is "gksu <name of gui app you want to use>
<bluedog> code62 you using gnome as your desktop?
<fah_> anyone know why suddenly when I do a pccardctl eject/insert it no longer reads entries from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<coded62_> ok lemme try this
<smallfoot-> sorry jrib :(
<starkruzr> hi.  why can't I connect to my vnc server after setting the password?  it keeps saying authentication failed, from every VNC client I try, and I know I have the password right.
<smallfoot-> jrib, i was trying desperately to be funnay :(
<dac_> usser, it's in files on my desktop.
<coded62_> no the gui ubuntu 6.1 edgy
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: does network manager say you are connected?
<usser> dac_: oh then u need it to burn it to cd/dvd first
<Burgwork> Pelo: you rang?
<Pelo> ToXn,  just select the   start / install   menu option , it will boot the live cd  desktop , you donT' have to install but when you want to there is an install icon on the desktop
<porcho> hi there. I'm having some problems using rox along w/ fluxbox wm...
<ToXn> Ok thank your very much guys!
<dac_> this old packard bell doesn't have a burner.
<bluedog> coded62 at a command prompt type in gksudo nautilus
<Pollywog> starkruzr: can you connect to the server on localhost?
<jrib> smallfoot-: it's ok, #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to joke around though :)
<coded62_> ok thanks lemme try it agian
<bluedog> coded62 you should then have a "root" file manager
<farell> hai
<idefixx> i've got a prob with debsign on ubuntu... it just doesnt work. i can sign packages manually but debsign always complains 'secret key not available'. but im sure it is, i just copied my gpg stuff from debian.
<mjp_ttc> #ubuntu-es is empty room
<coded62_> i got this when i entered it
<coded62_> nautilus:7332): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<coded62_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<coded62_> (nautilus:7332): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<coded62_> Volume monitoring will not work.
<LGKeiz> Okay I have 2 graphic cards, I was wondering how I would use the second one
<ubuntu_user07> how can i restore my ubuntu bootscreen
<LjL> !paste > coded62_    (coded62_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | coded62_
<ubotu> coded62_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Music_Shuffle> Meh. :P
<LGKeiz> Which is my secondary
<LGKeiz> how would I make it my primary
<LjL> mjp_ttc: no, there are 62 people in there.
<phixnay> coded62_ that stuff is normal, usually
<Pelo> coded62, it alsway does that , pay no attention you stil can use nautilus as root
<phixnay> coded622_ as long as the app runs in the end
<mjp_ttc> there are noone
<mjp_ttc> or they are mute
<Jump> i recently installed kde on top of ubuntu and now my video thumbnails do not show in kde, but they work in gnome... how can i fix this?
<LGKeiz> Does anyone know ohw?
<Pelo> mjp_ttc,  maybe you didn't type it right
<coded62_> so any thanks finally i got it to work
<mjp_ttc> i take your link
<dac_> there is another with windows,could I have 7.04 DL to CD on it, and then installto this box?
<Pelo> LGKeiz,  I think I saw somethiga bout that here   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Lemme check if I'm connected or not, I don't believe I am.
<fah_> anyone know why suddenly when I do a pccardctl eject/insert it no longer reads entries from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<farell> hy
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: it should be a little icon in the top right corner
<tiky> #ubuntu-es
<Xummoner> Could someone please help me getting Enlightenment to work on Feisty? Been trying for ages.
<dac_> usser thank you.
<mjp_ttc> well. i don't like to speak to myself.
<t1g3r> hello
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - All right. It changed to a wireless strength indicator, and then it asked for a keyring password or something like that, and completely froze the PC.
<mjp_ttc> thnx tyky
<Pelo> Xummoner,  maybe an enlightenement channel would be better able to help
<t1g3r> im having some problems booting from the boot cd to install ubuntu
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: lol that was completely unexpected. Is it an old computer, or just bad luck?
<Pelo> t1g3r,  how far do you get ?
<Xummoner> Oh, it's my first time here, didn't knew there was one, thanks, I'll check it out
<angenoir> Hi,,, I have a little trouble with mi Xubuntu, can you help me or there is another chanel for xubuntu users?
<t1g3r> i get to the start menu where i choose any option to install or run
<t1g3r> and it stops at 3% loading kernel
<t1g3r> just gets stuck :/
<eggauah> how do I give the root user access to write inside a directory that a common user owns?
<Pelo> Xummoner,  I don't know that there is,  but check on the enlighthement site
<tree> Can anyone help me with an ubuntu/apache question, or redirect me to the right channel ?
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Bad luck, methinks. It's a mini Dell, has all kinds of laptop components, but it's a desktop.
<t1g3r> i did a md5 checksum on the iso its fine
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: See if ctrl-alt-backspace unfreezes you
<Pelo> t1g3r,  run the cd integrety check and try the cd in another computer if you can
<bluedog> anyone know of a good forensic irc channel, I have an issue with getting an image of an U3 drive that has been password protected.
<t1g3r> strange really
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Too late, I went ahead and restarted the whole thing.
<t1g3r> i c, ill check it out
<Xummoner> I'll go see the website, thanks
<t1g3r> thank you Pelo
<t1g3r> u had that sorta problem before?
<FuJiKaN> oi
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: lol that works too
<ubuntu_user07> Pelo: do you know how i can restore my ubuntu bootscreen? last time i installed kubuntu-desktop it got changed and i want to make sure its ubuntu now since i just removed kubunu-desktop
<ALVA_jkt> kdfhs
<tholme> what is the 'deb' or 'deb-src' command for?? why is it absent ???
<Pelo> t1g3r,  not me but it'S been mentionned here,  first check the cd   if it's ok you might want to try the alternate install cd it is txt based
<thunder> Eleaf, You still here???
<Eleaf> yes
<t1g3r> fair nuff, tryna find some software to run a cd integrity check
<thunder> Cool.  I got to the bottom of why I couldnt get those disks up
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  do a search in synaptic for  theme and remove all the kde related stuff
<thunder> They are in FAT32 and got locked off by the system.
<idefixx> tholme: thats not a command .. it identifies if you want to use binary or source packages in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<thunder> I could only get to them from being root logged in
<llama32andathird> i'm looking for a graphics card i can use to show off beryl.. i don't plan on using it for gaming, just desktop eye-candy. what sort of models and price range would i be looking at?
<tholme> ok
<Pelo> t1g3r,  there is an cd integrety check in the live cd boot meny,  a few lines down from start / install
<tree> Can anyone help me with an ubuntu/apache question, or redirect me to the right channel ?
<Ultimo|Yayinstal> phixnay - Aha, there we go. Turns out it was just bad luck, and now I've got wireless internet via a USB dongle! Thankies much for the patience and help!
<ubuntu_user07> Pelo: nothign is checked for kde does that mean its fine?
<kwtm> Wow, just finished reading the Slashdot story about 09-f9-11-02-9d-74-e3-5b-d8-41-56-c5-63.  What a party!
* tree is looking for how to log mod_cache calls in apache 2.2.4, basically to see if his cache is being hit or not ... anyone ?
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  do you still get the kubuntu boot screen ?
<thunder> As it is, Eleaf - I now have the hang of apt-get and pretty much everything else.  It has been a very smooth switchover for me.
<coded62_> any way possible in apache2 to password protect the server and only give certain people the pass
<crdlb> llama32andathird: you really don't need much
<tholme>   deb-src http://mirror.noreply.org/pub/tor <DISTRIBUTION> main
<phixnay> Ultimo|Yayinstal: I'm glad I could help. I remember when I first started linux, ndiswrapper was the hardest thing for me : )
<ubuntu_user07> I am not sure I would have to reboot. And I am in the middle fo soemthing. If it is the kubuntu bootscreen what should i do
<usser> what story?
<Eleaf> awesome thunder !
<thunder> Thank you for all your help.  Like I say, this is the first time I have ever used anything other than M*ndriv
<thunder> a
<bluedog> coded62, google htaccess and htpasswd
<scarter> i have an ntfs usb drive that will not mount rw with ntfs-config... tells me to clean remove in windows, but i don't have windows and can't find 'ntfsfix' that it says to use. anyone know where to find it or fix this?
<Cosmo_>  I have a USB headset and a sound card but I can not hear anything through the headset how do I fix this? I am running 7.04 kubuntu
<kwtm> usser: They discovered the Master Key for decrypting HD-DVD.  It's a number.  It's 09-f9-11-02-9d-74-e3-5b-d8-41-56-c5-63.
<danm2007> every time i try and run Americas army for linux i get this error " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" " anyone know what it means or how to fix it ?
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  also check synaptic for splash and remove the kubuntu one
<thunder> So with best regards, once I have the hang, I will come back here to help in room if you will accept the help
<crdlb> danm2007: video card?
<Eleaf> thunder, yeah, it's pretty cool.
<Sweetandy> woot
<kwtm> usser: So, then the MPAA tells web sites: you can't say 09-f9-11-02-9d-74-e3-5b-d8-41-56-c5-63 on your web site!  We will issue a DMCA takedown notice!  So then the site went down.
<Eleaf> thunder, definitely, almost anything is appreciated
<ubuntu_user07> nothign for KDE is green does that mean I am ok?
<thunder> no prob Eleaf
<llama32andathird> crdlb: any suggestions of a low end card? should i go ATI, or nvidia?
<Pelo> kwtm,  this is a help channel  try in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<crdlb> llama32andathird: for low-end go ati
<crdlb> llama32andathird: like 9250 or older
<usser> aaaah good good, =)
<thunder> You have helped me, I see no reason why I should not come back with new knowledge and help those out who gave me a kick start
<llama32andathird> crdlb: ok, i'll have a look.. thanks :)
<kwtm> usser: But the geek community was so incensed with MPAA for saying that the number is copyrighted, so now they're posting the number all over the place.
<danm2007> crdlb  I have an Ati radeon x1600
<kwtm> Pelo: Okay.  He wanted to know.
<Pelo> !ops kwtm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops kwtm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_user07> how can i change the computer name? when i go to log in in the bottom right it says username-desktop (i don't use username just an example) how do i change that
<crdlb> danm2007: did you enable the restricted driver?
<danm2007> crdlb Yes
<|Jason8|> Does ubuntu come with a commandline-based partitioner that supports resizing the ext3 partition?
<usser> llama32andathird: go nvidia
<phixnay> crdlb: does ati still have problems being recognized? I had the same question, but I thought nvidia was traditionally better for linux.
<crdlb> danm2007: pastebin the output of fglrxinfo
<coded62_> Bluedog what is htpassword and htaccess
<crdlb> phixnay: old ati cards are supported by open source drivers
<thunder> anyhow, its gone 2am here, i am just about to settle to sleep b4 i am back to work at 10am.  See you soon, and thank you.
<danm2007> crdlb how do i do that ?
<llama32andathird> usser: any suggested lowish end models?
<usser> llama32andathird: wont have problems with drivers and beryl if u go nvidia
<crdlb> phixnay: so they're guaranteed to work out of the box
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  check in the forum
<crdlb> and never break
<RobbieCrash> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scarter> usb ntfs drive, won't mount (rw) w/ ntfs-config, says use 'ntfsfix', but can't find, anyone know where or how to fix this?
<crdlb> danm2007: open a terminal and type fglrxinfo, then copy the output to a pastebin
<usser> llama32andathird: but about ati crdlb raises good point
<crdlb> !pastebin | danm2007
<coded62_>  what is htpassword and htaccess
<phixnay> crdlb: nice. I have a nvidia quadro or something, which has trouble playing youtube, so I thought a cheap $30 card would be a good choice
<ubotu> danm2007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<coded62_>  what is htpassword and htaccess
<phixnay> coded62_: !google
<Pelo> congradulation coded62  you stumped the channel
<usser> llama32andathird: dunno geForce 6200 would do
<bluedog> coded62, is google down again?
<bluedog> I hate it when that happens?
<llama32andathird> usser: thanks, i'll take a look
<coded62_> stfu i dont like using google im lazy
<ubuntu_user07> what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get
<phixnay> why didn't ubotu answer my !
<bluedog> coded62, its how apache does user authentication
<coded62_> ;\
<coded62_> ok thanks
<crdlb> phixnay: the ! has to be the start of the line
<kwtm> coded62_: htpassword and htaccess are ways to give simple password protection when using Apache as your web server.
<danm2007> crdlb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18742/   is that it ??
<phixnay> crdlb: thanks
<idefixx> |Jason8|: parted
<xarann> hey guys, i want to run ubuntu 7.04 in a vm inside windows xp
<coded62_> ok how do i set the m up
<danm2007> ubotu try this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18742/
<xarann> what can i use?
<crdlb> danm2007: it looks like things are working, does the game work ok?
<xarann> vpc2007 wont work, some mouse prob with the kernel
<danm2007> crdlb it starts to open then bam
<LGKeiz> how do you unload a app in ubuntu
<salsero> i have deinstalled truecrypt. i want to install it again. can someone helb me
<Turgon> Hello. I use Ubuntu Feisty, and I would like to install ATI's driver for my old Radeon 9200. What I have already tried is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18726/ Is there any way to make this driver work? (I only want to install it so I don't have to reboot to Windows when I want to play a game, so if it is not possible it is not a big deal).
<Pelo> LGKeiz,  do you mean uninstall ?  try synaptic,  in the admin menu
<llama32andathird> xarann: vmware would probably be the best... but it costs, so might be worth trying "virtualbox" - it seems like a nice free one
<crdlb> danm2007: you used the restricted manager?
<LGKeiz> not uninstall, but stop it from running
<LGKeiz> such as Beryl
<danm2007> crdlb i notice this says. " Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0" "    Display 1.0
<coded62_> how would i connect to my apache2 server from outside my network
<t1g3r> ah Pelo i dont have the option to try the install on another pc and im not that great with text based installations coz i barely know enough unix commands, any idea where i can get cd integrity checking software?
<salsero> how can i stop running vmware
<tree> llama32: vmserver is free
<xarann> has anyone done it tho?
<danm2007> crdlb and when i type fglrxinfo it says display 1.0
<Pelo> t1g3r,  no I just wanted you to boot on another pc,  just to see if the cd works
<xarann> i think vmware has probs with ubuntu7.04 too
<bluedog> coded62, its a long process with many a page written about htaccess, best place to start http://shrinkster.com/olv
<t1g3r> ah kk
<tree> xaran: I'm running it at the momen no problem
<danm2007> crdlb i mean when i type fglrxinfo it says  0.0  not 1.0
<xarann> really?
<Pelo> t1g3r,  did you mean that the cd gets to 3% or the installlation or 3% of the live cd boot &?
<t1g3r> hmm it does actually boot but doesnt load the kernel, gets stuck at 3%
<coded62_> ok so i start there on how to connect and passwords and stuff
<usser> Turgon: u may wanna go with the driver in ubuntu repository
<danm2007> crdlb like my error
<xarann> and nopatching or whatever tree?
<t1g3r> teh cd boots
<tree> xatan: nope
<t1g3r> i get the initial screen with a second counter telling me the options i can take
<xarann> wich vmware
<t1g3r> either just start/install
<Pelo> t1g3r,  yeah, check the cd on another pc , if it doesn'T work burn another one
<t1g3r> or load a safe graphics mode
<t1g3r> yeah ill try that thanks
<t1g3r> see if that helps
<tree> vmware server 1.0.2 Build 39867 with ubuntu 7.04 x 4 instances
<t1g3r> so what happens is that when i choose start or install, it says loading kernel, with a progress bar, and sort of stays at 3% until my patience runs out
<t1g3r> ok trying to burn another cd bbiab cheers
<crdlb> danm2007: oh
<CientificoLoco> hello
<zedfloyd> hi guys... need help
<tree> I only someone could tell me how to log mod_cache calls properly (other than using strace...)
<crdlb> danm2007: are you using Xgl?
<LGKeiz> how do you unload a app in ubuntu
<Eleaf> what happened to the transparent volume icon when you use a keyboard to change the volume?
<idefixx> LGKeiz: that depends on what program you want to end. in case of beryl use the beryl-manager.. other tools have their own command like 'myapp --stop' and then there is there are tools like kill, killall and finaly there are scripts in /etc/init.d for some :)
<LGKeiz> not uninstal
<Pelo> zedfloyd,  and we need questiions
<usser> Turgon: enable restricted repos in synaptics and install the following xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-control
<RobbieCrash> On a fresh install of feisty, with nvidia-glx installed, the drivers are installed and direct rendering is working, but I cannot change my refresh rate, which is annoying because I get  bouncing box on my screen telling me the input is not supported. I have a geforce 7600.
<Eleaf> it did show a big icon that was transparent, now it went back to the small non-transparent thing..
<Sleeperknight> I have a question about getting a usb Microphone working can someone help me?
<CientificoLoco> I have installed ubuntu 7.04, how do I do if I wanna play a previous song when I put over the song my mouse?
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  edit xorg.conf manualy
<crdlb> usser: that's not going to work
<usser> crdlb: huh whys that?
<RobbieCrash> Pelo where do I put the refresh rate?
<zedfloyd> trying to install ubuntu and PC not recognizing the cd i burned... made sure to adjust bios to boot to CD... HELP
<idefixx> LGKeiz: oh and there's also 'xkill'
<Turgon> usser : thx, I'll try, maybe it works though it does not list my card as one of the supported ones :)
<phixnay> zedfloyd: what does it do
<crdlb> Turgon: are the open source drivers not working?
<zedfloyd> did i burn the cd wrong... there is one file on the disk
<Pelo> CientificoLoco,  I think you need to install mpeg123 , check in synaptic
<drew> zedfloyd, yes, yes you did..
<crdlb> Turgon: ati dropped support for your card after 8.28.5 (somewhere around there)
<zedfloyd> it says it cant recognize the boot file reinsert and press enter
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  it's a range you can change ,  just about the resolutions
<phixnay> zedfloyd: yeah, you burnt it wrong
<zedfloyd> the file is 699mb
<zedfloyd> crap
<Turgon> crdlb : They work like a charm for everything else, it is only when I want to use cedega with OpenGL when I need ATI's
<usser> Turgon: oh i see
<coded62_> how would i connect to my server from friends house not on my network
<drew> zedfloyd thats the iso, the image of what you're supposed to burn
<ubuntu_user07> i followed a guide on ubuntuguide.org/wiki to get my extra mouse buttons workign but it doesn't work
<usser> Turgon: whats the card u have?
<drew> zedfloyd, get a program that can write ISO's to CD. and burn again.
<crdlb> Turgon: so you get 3d accel, but not the things you need for cedega?
<phixnay> zedfloyd: at least you don't have to download it again
<Cosmo_>  I have a USB headset and a sound card but I can not hear anything through the headset how do I fix this? I am running 7.04 kubuntu
<Turgon> Radeon 9200 :)
<zedfloyd> i have nero
<phixnay> use that then
<drew> are you in xp?
<crdlb> Turgon: you'd have to install 8.28.5 manually I'm afraid
<Sleeperknight> same question as cosmo
<coded62_> that works well with me
<zedfloyd> yes in xp
<Pelo> Cosmo_,  try looking it up in the forum
<RobbieCrash> Pelo, there's nothing that says anything about refresh rate
<Pelo> Sleeperknight, same answer as Cosmo_
<coded62_> how would i connect to apache2 server from outside my network
<drew> zedfloyd get "CDburnerXP"
<Sleeperknight> ok
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  hors syn or something
<danm2007> crdlb sorry i timed out
<Turgon> crdlb : that's right, I have 3D acceleration enabled, but cedega shows only nosense in the screen xd
<zedfloyd> should there be multiple files when im done?
<idefixx> coded62_: http://youaddress
<drew> yes
<zedfloyd> and what should the file extension be? ISO?
<crdlb> Turgon: note that if you use beryl or compiz, getting them to work with ati's driver sucks
<danm2007> crdlb what was the last quistion you asked me ?
<vic2> guys, what is the disk analyzer command?
<crdlb> danm2007: are you using Xgl?
<vic2> baoboa?
<crdlb> vic2: baobab
* usser bah right they dropped older cards support
<vic2> what a WEIRD name
<danm2007> crdlb i think so. im running Beryl
<crdlb> danm2007: then yes
<RobbieCrash> Pelo nothing like that, can you paste me your screen section so I can add it into mine and adjust as needed, pm or pastebin?
<drew> zedfloyd ISO is what you should have when your download is complete, from that ISO "disk image" you should burn to disk, and it'll 'unpack' itself properly throughout the disk
<coded62_> idefixx is it http://www.blahblah.com    or my http://ipaddy
<crdlb> danm2007: run your game like this: DISPLAY=:0 game
<nixnoo1> how do i get synaptic to ignore a wine update
<zedfloyd> so Drew, when im done i should be able to look at the disk in xp and see multiple files unpacked, correct?
<crdlb> !pinning | nixnoo1
<ubotu> nixnoo1: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<drew> zedfloyd, give me a sec, ill show you what it should look like when you're done
<coded62_> -
<Pelo> RobbieCrash, in section monitor  horizsync
<zedfloyd> k
<RobbieCrash> pelo thanks
<Turgon> crdlb : Then maybe I'll keep rebooting to windows 2000 when I want to play a bit with my little brother (it is not that often really). I don't want to mess with how nice Beryl works right now :D Thanks for your time
<zedfloyd> appreciate your help drew
<phixnay> yeah - just open the .iso file with nero and burn it, that should be all you need to do
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  adjust it to your monitor's specifications
<coded62_> idefixx
<coded62_> is it http://www.blahblah.com    or my http://ipaddy
<harris2004> hey, how can you mount a linux partition on windows vista?
<danm2007> crdlb thanks that worked. is there anyway to tell it to always use that command ?
<crdlb> Turgon: yeah the free drivers are really nice in how they support aiglx
<idefixx> coded62_: that depends from where you want to connect if your inside your localnet (without dns) just use your ip address from the outside (internet) you can use your inet ip-address or domain name.
<phixnay> harris2004: it has to be ex2 or ex3
<crdlb> danm2007: change the launcher I guess
<harris2004> i thinks its ex3
<asherZ> hi all ubuntu pwns hard :D
<danm2007> crdlb ok
<phixnay> harris2004: then you can download the windows ex2 drivers, and it will work
<RobbieCrash> Pelo is it option "horizsync" "range-range" or just horizsync rate
<coded62_> ok ill just use my ip address to connect to server
<scarter> my usb ntfs drive won't mount (rw) w/ ntfs-config, says use 'ntfsfix', but i can't find it. anyone know where it is or how to fix this?
<asherZ> nvidia driver needs fix tho :P
<phixnay> harris2004: let me look for it on google
<scarter> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> scarter, the package is called ntfstools or something and if you want ot mount ntfs rw then use ntfs-3g
<crdlb> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<phixnay> harris2004: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<scarter> sanityx: when i installed ntfs-config it installed ntfs-3g
<harris2004> thanks
<scarter> sanityx: is ntfstools in the repo
<harris2004> i tried that one but didnt owrk
<harris2004> tho
<sanityx> scarter, i think so
<Pelo> RobbieCrash, it's a range
<harris2004> i have vista
<drew> zedfloyd, imageshack is being very slow =\
<CientificoLoco> pelo gracias
<zedfloyd> no problem drew
<zedfloyd> if i had to do this without help it would take days...
<smallfoot-> int main() { printf("%x", 0x09F911029D74E35BD84156C5635688C0); }
<zerobinary> need help
<zerobinary> unable to use synaptic package manger after installing easy ubuntu
<zerobinary> Could not initialize the package information
<coded62_> how do i access my server when it is stored on dsl box>router>server   how do i access the server
<zerobinary> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<zerobinary> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<zerobinary> 'E:The package easyubuntu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<Adsims2001> I was here complaining about my rtl8180 last night, but today I got a new card, an acx chipset on a Hawking Technologies HWP54G. It works great. anyone who needs a wifi card, I suggest Hawking Technologies.
<scarter> sanityx: thank you, a quick google search shows the name is actually 'ntfsprogs'. thanks for putting me on the right path
<dan__> There is this folder and I try to put it in the trash and empty the trash, but when I do that,  it gives me an error and says I don't have permission to delete it or  something. Can anyone help?
<zerobinary> always get error like this
<sanityx> scane_, Ah sorry about that.
<coded62_> how do i access my server when it is stored on dsl box>router>server   how do i access the server
<sanityx> scane_, I don't use it anymore since I got rid of windoze
<zerobinary> plz help me
<GigaClon> I just upgraded to feisty and now my buttons have trash in them
<GigaClon> http://filebox.vt.edu/users/miwilso2/trash.png
<zerobinary> need help
<zerobinary> 'E:The package easyubuntu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<GigaClon> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usser> coded62_: forward ports on the router
<usser> coded62_: to your server
<GigaClon> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<coded62_> usser how would i do this
<usser> coded62_: what is the brand of the router
<drew> zedfloyd sent ya a pm.
<coded62_> usser belkin 54g
<usser> coded62_: what server you run on your PC(http, ftp..)
<dan__> Any one know?
<coded62_> usser apache
<ubba> Ubuntu won't let me write on my swap partition saying I dont have permissions.  I've tried the chown command and that doesn't work.
<zedfloyd> thanks drew!
<dan__> Having a emptying trash problem, can anyone help?
<drew> np.
<gyaresu> Samba works if I connect from a linux machine; no password so it's 'guest' (konqueror) smb://192.168.1.102/stuff but my xp machines can't seem to connect. They are asking for a password. Ideas?
<RobbieCrash> Pelo even with it in there it won't change
<RobbieCrash> erm
<tarelerulz> I install ntfs-3g lib I guess ,but when I try to do something like "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda1  it says there is no command named that
<usser> coded62_: belkin's utility is usually accesible at 192.168.2.1
<chili555_> dan_ trash?
<RobbieCrash> Pelo, even with the horizsync in there in won't let me change it
<GigaClon> I just upgraded to feisty and now my buttons have trash in them http://filebox.vt.edu/users/miwilso2/trash.png
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  did yuou restart X ?
<usser> coded62_: keep in mind that many providers block default http port, so u will have to setup your server to use a different port
<RobbieCrash> pelo, yes
<mlalkaka> Does anyone know of a good fitness tracking/training program?
<dan__> Pelo: Can you help me out with my trash problem?
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  that was my best guess
<Pelo> dan__,  repeat your quesiton I was in a pm
<tarelerulz> any of you use ntfs-3g with ubuntu 7.04 ?
<RobbieCrash> pelo thanks
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  try the forum
<coded62_> usser i no i asking one too many q's but what would i enter on the other browser to connect to this pc
<dan__> Pelo:  There is this folder and I try to put it in the trash and empty the trash, but when I do that,  it gives me an error and says I don't have permission to delete it or  something
<Pelo> dan__,  which folder ?
<usser> coded62_: if your apache server is set up already then u can access it from your local network in firefox http://ip_address_of_apache_server:80
<dan__> Pelo: It's a folder I made and put in the Home Folder. The folder was called Apps, it had like a link/shortcut thing to a application that I don't use anymore.
<usser> coded62_: but u have to configure your router to be able to access your server from outside
<coded62_> usser i want to acces it from a different network
<coded62_> ok
<funkja> What should the permissions be on the hidden directories in my home directory. They show up in when I browse for files in applications and don't want this to happen? (I was screwing with the permissions and now I cannot remember what they were orignally)
<Pelo> restore the folder and delete the links usings   rm filename
<usser> coded62_: right, so u have to look carefully at your router and see if there's something about default config utility address
<catid> where's the right place to ask for questions about open office?
<Pelo> dan__,  restore the folder and delete the links usings   rm filename
<mooniker> Hardware Q: I just swapped the video cards on two Fesity boxen. Is there anything config-wise I'm supposed to be doing?
<usser> coded62_: for belkins u can access configuration utility by going to 192.168.2.1
<usser> coded62_: but it may be different
<tadpole256> Howdy
<usser> coded62_: just look at your router it has to say there
<dan__> Pelo: There isn't any files that have rm.
<mlalkaka> funkja: directories should be rwxr-xr-x and files should be rw-r--r--
<Adam_> why does linux have to be so har to install wifi drivers :-(
<coded62_> usser thanks for you help always someone to help me in linux unlike windoze
<dan__> Pelo: the directory is - Apps\oggconvert-0.2.0\build
<ubba> How do I change the permissions on my swap drive so I can write to it in ubuntu?
<usser> coded62_: if not, look at your own ip, if its something like 192.168.x.y then your router config is 192.168.x.1
<dan__> Pelo: and build as like a little lock above the name the folder.
<Pelo> dan__,  rm is a command ,  you us it in the terminal ,
<usser> coded62_: no problem
<dan__> Pelo: ohhh....lol my bad. waht do i do in the terminal?
<mlalkaka> Adam_: because most wifi device manufacturers don't provide any drivers for linux, nor do they provide device specifications allowing other people to develop drivers
<Falstius> Adam_: I've spent a week trying to get drivers for a pcmcia card to work in win2000, the same card 'just works' in Linux.  It goes both ways.
<bluedog> coded62_: route -an will show you your routes the one with 0.0.0.0 will be your router ip
<Pelo> dan__, ok try this instead,    open the terminal   gksu nautilus    you'll be able to delete it in gui from there
<dan__> Pelo: k, ill tell you the outcome
<atrus> my X log says "No default mouse found, adding one", but the mouse is declared as a "CorePointer" in the serverlayout section. How can i resolve this? (it's an issue because my mouse it adds automatically isn't configured right)
<chili555_> ubba why would you want to write to your swap partition???
<RobbieCrash> Is there a fix/workaround for the issues with the new nvidia drivers on ubuntu causing xorg to lock up?
<Pelo> dan__,  I already know the outcome, you'Re computer will explode taking 3 city blocks with it
<mlalkaka> Adam_: yeah there are certain manufacturers that provide nice free/libre linux drivers for their devices. these work the best
<ubba> I thought that is what it is used for...wow okay I guess not
<RobbieCrash> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Adam_> yea but still a pain int the ass lol @falstius
<harris2004> ati drivers for ubuntu dont work good enuff
<bluedog> !info swap
<ubotu> Package swap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bluedog> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<phixnay> hey what should I do if no one pays attention to my bug on launchpad?
<cryptnix> crazy prices @ http://www.corenetworks.net
<ubba> Is there any way I can save something to a partition in ubuntu and execute it in windows
<dan__> Pelo: I don't see it in the gksu nautilus thing
<catid> open office question: is there a way to copy the result of a spreadsheet calculation into another spreadsheet?  right now it complains #REF
<NETWizz> I made my own Ubuntu Kernel
<NETWizz> Now X11 won't start
<catid> NETWizz: laff
<NETWizz> I had to change it back to nv instead of nvidia
<NETWizz> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<catid> NETWizz: whenever you make a new kernel you need to recreate the proprietary nvidia driver
<NETWizz> What does compiling my own, unsupported kernel break?
<voltagex> NETWizz: so reinstall the NVidia module
<Adam_> im struggling just to get sound :-(
<mlalkaka> ubba: what do you mean by "execute"?
<RobbieCrash> NETWizz downgrade your nvidia drivers
<dan__> Pelo: what should i do?
<NETWizz> Okay
<Adam_> on mepis
<NETWizz> So remove nvidia-glx
<Pelo> dan__, browse to  /home/user , the crtl + h  to show hidden files ,  then browse to  .Trash
<NETWizz> and then download the package from nvidia's website?
<Pelo> dan__, be patient please you are not the only person I am helping
<NETWizz> and compile it using my new headers right?
<salsero> i want to install truecrypt
<salsero> i type
<ubba> mlalkaka: I want to be able to use a program I download in ubuntu, in windows
<salsero> cd /usr/src/truecrypt-4.3-source-code/linux
<mlalkaka> ubba: is it a windows executable?
<salsero> but i cannot go to linux
<agresor> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<salsero> no such file or directory i get
<agresor> !ntfs write
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs write - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubba> mlalkaka: yes, it is a driver for the wireless card in my laptop
<peepsalot> ubba, a linux execitable will not run in windows, but you can run (some) windows executables in linux using wine
<harris2004> i have a question: is Beryl supported on Fglrx Drivers????
<agresor> How to Write in NTFS partition ?
<mlalkaka> ubba: you have two options. can you currently access your windows partition from ubuntu?
<Falstius> !ntfs-3g | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Edwin> peepsalot : vmware better
<nixnoo1> ubotu i want to have ur babies
<peepsalot> it is possible to mount ext2 partitions in windows also
<peepsalot> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<arrow_> nice nixnool
<Falstius> peepsalot: yes, but last I used it it was still buggy.
<ubba> mlalkaka: no, I don't think I can
<gyaresu> Samba works if I connect from a linux machine; no password so it's 'guest' (konqueror) smb://192.168.1.102/stuff but my xp machines can't seem to connect. They are asking for a password. Ideas?
<RobbieCrash> backports are what I want when I want to talk about feisty aps on edgy right?
<catid> open office question: is there a way to copy the result of a spreadsheet calculation into another spreadsheet?  right now it complains #REF
<ubba> mlalkaka: it isn't displayed on my ubuntu desktop so I dont think I can
<Falstius> gyaresu: set up a password with smbpasswd
<mlalkaka> ubba: ok. well like peepsalot said, you can access your ext3 filesystem from windows by installing a program that you can download from http://www.fs-driver.org. install that program under windows.
<dan__> Pelo, I get this error: "/home/dan/....__init__.py" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<peepsalot> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<mlalkaka> ubba: but you said you were trying to install a wifi driver for windows right? then you probably can't download anything from fs-driver.org.
<gyaresu> Falstius: I have 6 client machines here and need just want guest access. Plus the linux machines can connect fine so I'd rather know why it's not working. Submit a bug if necessary.
<Pelo> dan__, are you the root on this system ?
<dan__> Pelo: yes
<ubba> mlalkaka: it says that is for ext2 filesystems, will it still work on my ext3?
<Falstius> gyaresu: i believe it is a 'feature' of windows.  You can just add a guest user with a dumb password and have all of the windows machines remember it.
<chili555_> dan__ try this in terminal: sudo rm -rf /home/dan/.Trash/*
<RobbieCrash> how do I rebuild xorg.conf?
<mlalkaka> ubba: yes. ext3 is identical to ext2 except that it has what's known as a journal, which ensures that writing to the disk is safe even if it is interrupted part-way through.
<Pici> RobbieCrash: `sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<mlalkaka> ubba: the other option is to mount your windows partition under linux.
<RobbieCrash> thanks pici
<Pelo> dan__,  looking at this file  it doesn'T look like a file you made it looks like afile made by a prog during an installation,   you might have to restore it to it's proper location and unsintall the prog
<zedfloyd> drew, i have a question about burning the cd... if you are still online
<peepsalot> ubba, that last link i posted is for you, to mount windows partition in linux, then write to that
<dan__> sudo rm -rf /home/dan/.Trash/* made it go away!
<dan__> Pelo: thanks! :D
<peepsalot> ubba, did you see it
<gyaresu> Falstius: You are probably right but this should just connect. I'm giving the feisty live cd a go on my currently dead file server. So if it aint do-able from clicky-clicky I thought there would be some folks who had already whinged. Very annoying.
<ubba> mlalkaka: fs-driver.org?
<zedfloyd> do i want to convert ISO image when burning??
<dan__> Pelo, thanks, thats all i needed ^^
<peepsalot> zedfloyd, what do you mean?  convert to what?
<gregorovius> hi... how can I change a user's language?
<zedfloyd> or write disk from ISO image
<mlalkaka> ubba: that's right: www.fs-driver.org
<zedfloyd> Ubuntu ISO file
<zedfloyd> im burning it to disk for boot up
<Falstius> gyaresu: there have been, it is a bug on launchpad that there is no clear prompt to use smbpasswd or a GUI.
<peepsalot> zedfloyd, what program are you using to write the image?
<Dozzy> the text in the yellow info boxes seem to be dissappeared here -.-
<zedfloyd> and i want to make sure im burning it correctly
<coded62_> how do i get through my dsl box to my router to my server  (dsl boxi s asking for a pass to enter
<mlalkaka> ubotu: tell ubba about ntfs and ntfs-3g
<zedfloyd> cd burner xp
<mlalkaka> ubotu: tell ubba about ntfs
<mlalkaka> ubotu: tell ubba about ntfs-3g
<ubuntu_user07> i have no sound when playign .mp3 files in amarok anyone know why
<ubba> mlalkaka: so that program is executed in windows?
<ubba> !info ntfs
<GrueTamer> ubuntu_user07: do you have sound normally?
<ubotu> Package ntfs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bluedog> code62_: order of devices Internet->dsl modem->route->internal network->computer
<gyaresu> Falstius: Cheers. As long as it's been noticed. Thanks for that.
<chili555_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<peepsalot> zedfloyd, that program should know how to handle the file.  you want to burn the ISO file as an image
<|StOnE|> some one that can help me install beryl in ubuntu 7.04
<ubuntu_user07> yes i get sound when on youtube
<bluedog> coded62 is that what you have?
<coded62_> bluedog yep
<peepsalot> zedfloyd, it should not require any converting
<GrueTamer> ubuntu_user07: check muting and simple stuff like that, or maybe codecs...hell i dont know
<ubba> mlalkaka: i'll give it a try, thanks for your help
<bluedog> coded62, do you have a private ip address on your computer?
<zedfloyd> ok i will give it a shot
<GrueTamer> ask someone smarter than me :)
<|StOnE|> some one that can help me install beryl in ubuntu 7.04
<zedfloyd> i assume i have to set it for a bootable disk?
<peepsalot> ubuntu_user07, open a terminal and run alsamixer
<coded62_> BLuedog im running through a router with the ip 192.168.2.6  (youcant hack it its on a network)
<ubuntu_user07> ok i found th eproblem but now i have issues with my headset
<ubuntu_user07> i can hear myself in my headset
<peepsalot> ubuntu_user07, this will show you every volume setting available, which sometimes cannot be found in GUI apps
<disinterested> stone follow this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<bluedog> coded62, lol, ok I just wanted to make sure you weren't trying to log into the isp's router
<vanberge> would anyone mind pasting me (pm of course) the monitor section of an xorg.conf?  mine only has two lines..  "Generic Monitor" and "option DPMS"
<ubuntu_user07> yes i got volume now but my microphone keeps giving me feedback
<coded62_> bluedog yea kinda i want to enter throught the router into my network to the server
<bluedog> coded62, you will want configure your router to do port forwarding, unless you have a special dsl modem
<|StOnE|> jejej que pedo lokos
<mlalkaka> ubba: After you install the program from www.fs-driver.org. You can mount your linux partition under windows. That is, you will be able to access all the files on your GNU/Linux partition from My Computer under Windows (there will be another drive there, such as H: drive or something). So if you saved the desired files in some part of your Linux partition, you can access that file through a drive in My Computer in Windows. Optional
<mlalkaka> ly, you can then copy the file over to your Windows partition. Then run the driver installation.
<que-pedo-lokos> hello
<ubuntu_user07> what can i do to fix my microphone i muted line in and microphone
<que-pedo-lokos> i have the same problem
<bluedog> coded62, the username and password are usually configured when the router is installed
<|StOnE|> que es lo que hay pedo lokos
<coded62_> BLuedog yep already did the problem is that i cant acces through my dsl box
<ubuntu_user07> it seems tied to PCM but not sure what that is
<coded62_> t
<que-pedo-lokos> i need to do port fowarding
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: do you see a small speaker icon around the top-right corner of your screen?
<coded62_> bluedog i can find the pass for that
<ubuntu_user07> yes
<bluedog> coded62, does your router have an external ip address?
<ubuntu_user07> if i mute PCM i don't hear my microphone but i don't hear anythign else either
<que-pedo-lokos> hola stone
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: right-click on it and select "Open Volume Control" from the context menu
<coded62_> bluedog Uhh 76.1.34.40?
<yunhual> hi, what is the difference between Feisty edgy dapper
<ubuntu_user07> ok
<peepsalot> there should be a separate volume control for microphone feedback
<|StOnE|> hola aqui estoy tratando de ver si alguien me dice como instalar el maldito beryl
<onur> slmm
<ubuntu_user07> i have microphone all the way down and muted
<que-pedo-lokos> ve en la pagina de wiki beryl
<coded62_> bluedog then when i enter that it goes to the dsl box sign in screen
<bluedog> coded62, ok your dsl modem shouldn't be blocking traffic, unless you isp is blocking you from running servers
<que-pedo-lokos> ahi puede que se solucione
<coded62_> bluedog im not sure
<dawkins> Is it fine if the Alternate install CD gives the error message "ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP" but still boots fine?
<Edwin> <|StOnE|> la forma mas sencilla es con automatix bleeder
<peepsalot> !spanish | que-pedo-lokos
<ubotu> que-pedo-lokos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<que-pedo-lokos> y que problema tienes
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: if you want to use the mic, unmute it and increase its volume to the desired level.
<ubuntu_user07> the problem is i hear myself in the headphoens when i use the mic not it doesn't work
<deizi|AFK> i got a problem.. i tried o
<bluedog> coded62, last time I checked embarq was allowing servers
<agresor> my NTFS partition is in   /media/hdb5  how should i make it Writable with   ntfs-3g  from command line ?
<|StOnE|> Edwin explicame automatix bleender no se mucho pero se algo
<deizi|AFK> to install ati drivers
<NETWizz> what is the difference between sp, lp, and slp?
<bluedog> coded62, also embarq does straight bridging, so you need to look at your router specifically
<peepsalot> NETWizz, in what context?
<bluedog> coded62, linksys?
<ubuntu_user07> if i mute it so i don't hear my mic i get ZERO sound at all
<dawkins> Is it fine if the Alternate install CD gives the error message "ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP" but still boots fine?
<coded62_> ok but wheneveri go to that page i need to go through prestige 645
<NETWizz> VCR
<gyaresu> Falstius: Would you believe that one can't 'sudo smbpasswd -a bob' It tries and then won't save the passwd. Nor can one 'sudo passwd' and create a root user. I'll just boot grml but one finds it quite frustrating ;)
<coded62_> bluedog nope
<Edwin> <|StOnE|> solo lo instalas y funciona como apt-get ... y solito te instala beryl
<peepsalot> NETWizz, sp is standard play, long play and super long play i believe
<coded62_> bluedog router seperate form dsl modem
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: oh. then unmute the microphone but decrease the volume to an acceptable level. does that work?
<NETWizz> ah
<NETWizz> then SLP is the best?
<ubuntu_user07> again it then lowers the volume of everythign else not just the mic
<NETWizz> YOu get to put more TV on one tape
<|StOnE|> Edwin pero como instalo eso ?
<peepsalot> NETWizz, basically the longer play records at lower quality but can hold more recording time
<Falstius> gyaresu: do it without arguements, sudo smbpasswd
<HADES\stephans> does any one know how to join ubuntu to a windows domain
<bluedog> coded62, when you go to your internal router you get the 645 prompt?
<coded62_> bluedog yep happens everytime
<Edwin> <|StOnE|> www.getautomatix.com  o automatix en google y listo
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix | |StOnE| Edwin
<|StOnE|> ok lo voy a intentar
<bluedog> coded62, what type of router do you have, did embarq provide it?
<cchance> Help me out here, I have a network with 3 computers on it. How can i allow all three of them to connect to my dialup connection? FireStarter?   I dont care that its slow
<peepsalot> NETWizz, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_long_play#Tape_lengths
<coded62_> bluedog nope its belkin54g we bought it seperatly
<sangre> hi, i am trying to mount a usb hard drive.  Is there a website that very simply explains the mount commands?
<Music_Shuffle> Grr.
<|StOnE|>  !automatix
<NETWizz> Ah
<ubuntu_user07> does the problem i am having make sense?
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: which slider are you lowering?
<NETWizz> Wikipedia says SLP is lower quality than SP
<|StOnE|> !automatix
<|StOnE|> ?
<NETWizz> How can that be with compression and all?
<ubuntu_user07> PCM. PCM controlls my mic and everything
<deizi> i fail loading ati drivers
<gamaliel> Hola
<Falstius> sangre: did you try to plug it in, it should mount automatically.
<gamaliel> alguen abla espaol??
<sangre> Falstius: i plugged it in, nothign happens
<Pici> gamaliel: #ubuntu-es
<Music_Shuffle> |StOnE|: the factoid basically says that it can break, and not to use it, pretty much
<bluedog> coded62, when you go to admin your wireless network does it still redirect you?
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: yes your problem makes sense (i think). when you speak into the microphone, you are hearing yourself through the head phones. but you do not want to hear yourself. is that right?
<gamaliel> ok, gracias
<peepsalot> NETWizz, yes, it is lower quality, because it is fitting more video into the same space.  for best video quiality, just stick with standard: SP
<ubuntu_user07> correct. but if i mute the PCM so i do NOT hear myself i get NO sound at all
<NETWizz> thanks
<coded62_> bluedog no i enter the routers ip 192.168.2.1 to getto the router
<ubuntu_user07> from any source
<cchance> ljl, would you sugest FireStarter for my Three computer network?
<|Jason8|> Man, I have a wierd problem.  There's something on my hard drive that's resizing to take up all of the space.  Has anyone had this problem before?  I even copied my 2 GB partition to a 35 gig partition, and the 35 gig partition only has 62 MB free.
<NETWizz> What I still need to know is why my wirless driver quit working
<NETWizz> Right after I compiled my own kernel my Intel 2100 quit working entirely
<scarter> !info vpn
<bluedog> coded62, so what is the default route on your server
<scarter> !vpn
<Falstius> sangre: on the command line, just after you plug in the usb device, type: dmesg | tail
<coded62_> bluedog Uhh the dslbox >to router> server
<peepsalot> |Jason8|, is this on a linux partition?
<Falstius> sangre: that should say something about usb device plugged in and might give an error to explain why it isn't loaded automatically.
<|Jason8|> peepsalot, yep
<|Jason8|> ext3
<peepsalot> |Jason8|, you can use filelight to get a nice graphical view of what is taking up space
<co_nakal> hyyy
<bluedog> coded62, ok you told me your router has an external ip address, and you have already configured port forwarding on that?
<Falstius> sangre: and I assume you're using something more recent than breezy.
<coded62_> bluedog the dslbox ip is 76.1.34.40 and the routers ip is 192.168.2.1
<sangre> Falstius: it mentions bluetooth, but not a usb drive
<coded62_> bluedog yep ive already configed it on the router
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: which slider are you moving? you should be moving the microphone slider not the pcm or master sliders
<ubuntu_user07> microphone and line-in are muted
<|Jason8|> peepsalot, filelight?  I get a command not found
<coded62_> bluedog port 80 server htp
<ubuntu_user07> but its not changign anything
<coded62_> bluedog http
<sangre> Falstius: i am running the latest
<peepsalot> |Jason8|, in that case, then sudo apt-get install it
<mpfeif101> Right now whenever I get an IM from GAIM or something the window flashes a really light blue, so light that it's hard to tell it's even flashing.  Does anyone know of a way to make it flash like bright yellow?
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: is the mic plugged into the microphone slot or the line-in slot?
<bluedog> coded62, ok I don't think/remember if the 645 supports port forwarding
<nixnoo1> hey i installed samba and i managed to get my linux share to show up in network neighbrohood but it asks me for user and password
<ubuntu_user07> mic slot
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: try sliding the line-in slider
<sangre> Falstius: got it working
<sangre> i am so embarassed
<bluedog> coded62, we usually just set them up in bridge more
<ubuntu_user07> it is all the way down and muted
<sangre> thank you so much for your help
<coded62_> bluedog so i need to sabotage my dsl box to get a new one ............damn      ...................bridge?
<nixnoo1> my user name and pass dont work
<Falstius> sangre: plug it into the wrong port? ;)
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: what happens if the microphone is muted. you can still hear yourself?
<astro> join #ubuntu-cn
<|StOnE|> Edwin ya instale el automatixs
<ubuntu_user07> yes
<eobanb> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<bluedog> coded62, don't need a new one
<|StOnE|> Edwin ya instale el automatix2
<|StOnE|> ahora que hago
<bluedog> coded62, here is a discussion: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13679517
<taggie> Jason8, if you don't have filelight, try boabab
<coded62_> bluedog cool so how do i bridge
<Edwin> encuentras automatix bleeder ahir ??? si no ve esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/24228
<sangre> Falstius: yeah :(
<|Jason8|> taggie, don't have that, either :/
<bluedog> coded62, I have to look for manuals for it, brb
<|Jason8|> Using a 6.06 LiveCD
<coded62_> bluedog ok
<SpudDogg> How do I change my screen resolution to something that is not listed in System->Pref->Screen Res?
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: hmm. i'm not sure then. are you using a headphone-microphone combination?
<ubuntu_user07> yes
<taggie> |Jason8|, kubuntu or straight ubuntu?
<|Jason8|> taggie, straight ubuntu, dapper
<Music_Shuffle> !es | Edwin
<lethu> SpudDogg, edit your xorg.conf file
<|Jason8|> My hard drive's so full that I can't log on :/
<SpudDogg> lethu, thanks I'll try that out
<lethu> SpudDogg, yw good luck
<Edwin> yip Music_Shuffle  ... i ll invite him to ubuntu-es
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<taggie> Jason8, try using synaptic to install baobab, filelight will require all the KDE libs
<taggie> Jason8, sorry, mis-spelled it before, it's baobab
<z9999> Anyone here able to answer a question related to alsa?
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: maybe it's the device itself. i suppose it's possible that the speakers in the headphones are picking up the same signal being sent to the computer through the microphone. do you have access to another computer (running a different operating system, preferably) to test the device on?
<taggie> z9999, just ask the question
<peepsalot> !ask | z9999
<pkm> seriously no goal
<ubuntu_user07> it works perfect on winxp pro
<pkm> can someone just help me
<|StOnE|> Edwin dime el lugar exacto donde puedo bajar el automatix bleender por que dice que no lo encuentra
<pkm> can't remove easyubuntu in 7.04
<SpudDogg> lethu, is that going to just change my resolution or add another option to the list?
<pkm> try dpkg already
<peepsalot> |Jason8|, hmm, you might need to boot from a LiveCD, though I don't know if that would have baobab or filelight on it
<Edwin> <|StOnE|> en aplicaciones >> herramientas del sistema y ahi estan automatix y automatix bleeder  tambien si gustas pasarte al chat en espao solo escribe y das enter /join ubuntu-es
<pkm> zerobinary@zerobinary:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -r easyubuntu
<pkm> dpkg: error processing easyubuntu (--remove):
<pkm>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<pkm>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<pkm> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pkm>  easyubuntu
<pkm> zerobinary@zerobinary:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -r easyubuntu
<Corbin|Tuxing> whats a good html editor like dreamweaver
<pkm> can someone help plz
<mpfeif101> nvu
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: Open Volume Control again.
<mpfeif101> Corbin|Tuxing, nvu
<ubuntu_user07> its open
<usser> pkm: try dpkg --force all -r
<Ashbringer> Hey, for some reason gnome-art won't install login managers, does anyone have any idea why, is this a glitch or is it on my end? I can't get the install button to go green, and if I try to download, it segfaults.
<gregorovius> !lirc
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: then go to File > Change Device. How many devices are there? Try changing the selected device and muting/unmuting the microphone slider there.
<gregorovius> I think ubotu is down :(
<ubuntu_user07> there is two devices onboard sound and pcisoundcard
<pkm> dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<|Jason8|> peepsalot, I'm using a liveCD.
<pkm> no goal
<usser> pkm:  my bad sudo dpkg --force all -r easyubuntu
<bluedog> coded62, found the manual, http://shrinkster.com/olx
<mlalkaka> ubuntu_user07: which one was selected all this time?
<ubuntu_user07> that mic slider is also muted and same probelm
<pkm> looks cool
<nixnoo1> hey i managed to see my linux share from windows but when i open it it asks for use and password, my username and password dont work? why is this?
<Corbin|Tuxing> mpfeif101. can u see what ur doing like in dreamweaver
<peepsalot> |Jason8|, so can't you mount your partition from the LiveCD to see what is taking the space?
<usser> nixnoo1: well u have to add samba user
<coded62_> bluedog will that tell em how to bridge if possible
<bluedog> coded62, word of caution, you can screw up the modem to the point where you loose connectivity
<usser> nixnoo1: smbpasswd -a <user>
<|Jason8|> peepsalot, yeah, I did that.  I browsed to /media/hda1 and selected all and there's only 1.7 gigs worth of files.
<bluedog> coded62, step by step
<usser> nixnoo1: should do it
<mpfeif101> Corbin|Tuxing, yes, its a wysiwyg (what you see is what you get) editor
<pkm> thx for the help mission done
<Corbin|Tuxing> mpfeif101. coolio thank u
<mpfeif101> But the best part is that it's free, so try it and if you don't like it, no harm done ;)
<|Jason8|> peepsalot, but it still says only 62 megabytes of free space, and it won't let me log in :/
<pkm> usser thx for ur help
<ubuntu_user07> how can i make vlc my default video player?
<usser> pkm: no problem =)
<bluedog> coded62, its sprints^Hembarq's instructions
<coded62_> bluedog thanks  very much that last time we called customer support they really messed my comp up thanks so much
<z9999> I am trying to resolve a microphone problem and was told to install the latest alsa version, I ran into problems using the wiki, and the alsa channel suggests I ask here. I finally got the install complete, but the Pkg Mgr shows the old version still installed. I asked before installing if I needed to remove the old alsa first and was told it was not necessary. Now I am having more problems...
<z9999> ...than before. If I close the lid on the computer the graphics is screwed up when I open the lid and I have to reboot to clear it up. I was unsure if I needed to install new OSS drivers and no one seemed to know the answer. I have looked for another place to ask questions but have not found one yet. If there is a good place to get help please point me to it.
<Corbin|Tuxing> mpfeif101. how do i download a tar.bz2
<nixnoo1> usser. lets give it a whirl
<Corbin|Tuxing> mpfeif101. how do i download a tar.bz2 to install or is there a terminal command
<mpfeif101> You trying to install nvu?
<bluedog> coded62, don't tell them you have linux, and ask to escalate asp
<usser> nixnoo1: samba is always messed up, at least for me i always have troubles setting it up
<nixnoo1> usser. you are the man
<bluedog> coded62, but yeah there support can be a pain
<usser> nixnoo1: glad it worked =)
<Ezep> hi
<nixnoo1> usser can i avoid that and make it an open share?
<Corbin|Tuxing> yes
<coded62_> bluedog wat do you mean escalate asp
<coded62_> ?
<Corbin|Tuxing> mpfeif101. yes
<singul> my cd drive wont open up, theres a command to force unmount right?
<andresmujica> anyone knows where can i find freenx 0.6 for dapper..
<bluedog> coded62, if you ever have issues with Embarq dsl, you can follow the script support gives you, but ask to speak to someone higher up as soon as possible
<andresmujica> at seves teher only 0.4
<usser> nixnoo1: hm in /etc/samba/smb.conf find where this share is and put public = yes
<andresmujica> at seveas there's only 0.4 .. sorry
<singul> my cd drive wont open up, theres a command to force unmount right?
<bluedog> coded62, alot of times we have had issues where their dslam was the problem yet frontline techs were not aware of the issue.
<nixnoo1> usser once again ur the man
<coded62_> bluedog ok because they where disableing drivers reinstalling them stopping systems
<usser> nixnoo1: try it first =)
<Corbin|Tuxing> !repeat singul
<coded62_> bluedog much better than there chit
<dac_> ubuntu 6.06 is on HD,ubuntu 7.04 was just downloaded to my desktop.I don't have CD burner,What do?
<usser> nixnoo1: that was way to fast
<mpfeif101> Corbin|Tuxing, there's an easier way, if you go to the downloads page, and scroll down to User Submitted Contributions (unsupported), click the .deb one
<demonspork> how do you forcekill an app, is there a key combo?
<Corbin|Tuxing> ok
<Corbin|Tuxing> let me look
<bluedog> coded62, I always have a "couple" of computers to test from before I call, that way they can't blame spyware
<lethu> demonspork, try xkill
<Corbin|Tuxing> lol srry i didnt see that thank u
<coded62_> bluedog ok thanks for all your help
<lethu> demonspork, or open a terminal and type killall appname
<usser> nixnoo1: heres a nice tutorial on samba
<usser> nixnoo1: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/samba.htm
<nixnoo1> usser it was public=yes the whole time
<bluedog> coded62, good luck, hope it works for you
<coded62_> blue ok thanks bye
<demonspork> lethu but is there a key combo that can be used to target a graphical app?
<RobbieCrash> Is there a way to get feisty to use older nvidia drivers?
<usser> nixnoo1: hm shouldnt ask for password then
<L30_> flash plugin para amd 64
<usser> demonspork: yes ctrl+alt+esc
<L30_> alguem sabe com arrumo
<demonspork> thx
<L30_> ???
<HADES\stephans> does any one know how to join ubuntu to a windows domain
<L30_> flash player 64 amd
<usser> L30_: nope sorry
<lethu> demonspork, nop that I know sorry
<L30_> amd 64 flash player
<L30_> ????
<compilerwriter> Anyone here ever play lincity?
<Sleepy_Coder> I think I might have too much free time:  http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b100/photoricon/too_much_free_time.jpg
<usser> L30_: theres no amd64 plugin for linux sorry
<deep> HADES\stephans: what do you want to do? (:
<L30_> but gnash run ?
<L30_> gnash run ?
* usser yay to compiz shame on beryl
<coded62_> BLuedog the instructions is in windows will it still work when i use my win computer
<L30_> how i will see youtube videos ?
<Corbin|Tuxing> i want that grub
<HymnToLife> !flsh | L30_
<HymnToLife> !flash | L30_
<abisen> i am in the pro
<usser> HymnToLife: he wants amd64 plugin
<L30_> ????what ??
<Pici> HymnToLife: ubotu is busy
<usser> L30_: sign a petition to adobe
<HymnToLife> it is possible to install the 32 bit plugin on 64 bit Ubuntu
<ubotu> |StOnE| Edwin: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<HymnToLife> but it's a real PITA
<usser> HymnToLife: for that u have to install 32bit firefox first
<ubotu> Package vpn does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<usser> HymnToLife: pain in the ass
<bruenig> HymnToLife, nspluginwrapper I have heard might work, generally a chroot is in order though, or you can get firefox32
<L30_> i just sign up to adobe
<idefixx> i've got a prob with debsign on ubuntu... it just doesnt work. i can sign packages manually but debsign always complains 'secret key not available' and such, even if i supply a valid keyid. but im sure gnupg is set up correctly, it works with the same gpg stuff on debian.
<abisen> i am in the process of compiling my custom kernel under ubuntu (coming from rpm i have some doubts) on how my dependencies and restricted module packages would play with a custom kernel
<ubotu> Edwin: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> z9999: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> abisen, they wouldn't
<Edwin> thanks ubotu
<HymnToLife> you need to rebuild the modules yourself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lethu> singul, you can type sudo umount /dev/hdx in terminal where x is your cd drive letter (usually hdc)
<bluedog> coded62, yes
<L30_> can i run firefox32 in ubuntu 64 ?
<EchoBinary> i have an interesting issue
<L30_> i need some emulation packsges ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat singul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coded62_> ok nvm thanks
<bruenig> L30_, yes, firefox32 is the name of the firefox that was hacked to work on 64
<bluedog> coded62, screenshots are of windows but telnet it telnet
<abisen> HymnToLife : wow... that would be a big undertaking ... looking at a small change i need to make on my custom kernel
<cafuego> Or you run firefox64 and nspluginwrapper, with which flash works fine.
<bruenig> cafuego, no java
<HymnToLife> abisen, well, modules from Ubuntu packages might work if it's the same kernel version
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<bruenig> although I can't recall the last time I needed jaa
<HymnToLife> but it's still better to rebuild them for your kernel
<bruenig> java
<EchoBinary> running GDM on a laptop.  xorg.conf has all resolutions at 1280x800 (correct) however GDMs admin screen for Screne Res will only let me select up to 1024x768...  .. say what?
<bruenig> in fact, yeah I don't even have it installed
<EchoBinary> anyone else having issues wrapping thier brain around that one?
<abisen> HymnToLife : So i should keep the uname and everything else same so that the apt-get dosent think it's a different kernel
<voidmage> this is the third time firefox has crashed and lost my opened tabs upon reopening it
<idefixx> .. honestly no one ever had that problem? well probably not an ubuntu issue then
<voidmage> and i'm starting to get sick of it
<spasticteapot> How do I switch what version of Java I'm using?
<bruenig> spasticteapot, do you have multiple javas installed?>
<oneil> Hi -- if I have my terminal window open for a long time.. and I do normal operations, I see that they show up in "ps" -- am I not closing them, or something? or is it something not to worry about?
<spasticteapot> bruenig: Just installed JRE5 and JRE6.
<bruenig> spasticteapot, probably need to update-alternatives
<spasticteapot> Linux-Java is pretty silly, IMO.
<voidmage> does anybody else have firefox crash all the time for them?
<voidmage> or is it just me?
<bruenig> java is pretty silly except as low lever stuff, never desktop apps
<voidmage> seriously, it crashes more than windows.
<bruenig> s/lever/lever/
<bruenig> s/lever/level/
<EchoBinary> im running GDM on a laptop.  xorg.conf has all resolutions at 1280x800 (correct) - however Gnome's admin screen for Screen Res will only let me select up to 1024x768...  how do i get around that? is there a gnome conf file too?
<wastrel> firefox is crashy on flash sites
<peepsalot> voidmage, yeah, it's been bugging me lately too
<spasticteapot> bruenig: What about Limewire? or about every D&D game table application ever written?
<HymnToLife> voidmage, it's just you, FF works like a charm here
<spasticteapot> Or online chatrooms?
<spasticteapot> I need speaker help.
<bruenig> spasticteapot, crap
<voidmage> peepsalot: for the third time it's lost my open tabs.
<HymnToLife> only crashes about once a day :p
<sanityx> Any chance we'll get Pidgin 2.0beta7 in the repos any time soon?
<voidmage> crashes for me about 3x a day
<cables> sanityx, no chance at all
<voidmage> and once every month or two
<cables> sanityx, it won't be in Feisty.
<cafuego> mine doesn't crash at all
<sanityx> cables, But its the same version . . .
<peepsalot> wastrel, do you know if gnash solves any of this stability?
<ubba> I am having trouble downloading from a private bittorrent site, Can anyone recommend a better client?
<cables> sanityx, it's not gonna be there
<oneil> heh,again! - if I have my terminal window open for a long time.. and I do normal operations, I see that they show up in "ps" -- am I not closing them, or something? or is it something not to worry about?
<voidmage> it crashes, reopens then immediately crashes, then reopens without my tabs
<HymnToLife> ubba, ktorrent
<voidmage> any way that anybody knows of to restore my tabs?
<wastrel> what's gnash?
<idefixx> ubba: wine + utorrnet
<cafuego> stop using myspace then
<sanityx> cables, grr, i want to install it but I don't like compiling/not using debs
<bruenig> ubba, I doubt it is client, what is the issue?
<voidmage> i'd never use myspace.
<HymnToLife> washbear, FSF-compatible Flash
<cafuego> ubba: rtorrent
<cables> sanityx, there's a good deb i found
<cables> sanityx, i'll send a link
<sanityx> cables, Thanks!
<ubuntu_user07> i keep sending things to trash but the trash bin icon doesn't show files in it
<EchoBinary> cables - send me that link too?
<Bajoran> can anyone here help with fdisk? :X
<washbear> HymnToLife - huh? speaking to me?
<arejay> ubuntu_user07: ditto - i must click on the trash icon and empty it that way
<cables> EchoBinary, sure
<HymnToLife> !anyone | Bajoran
<Bajoran> I defragged my ntfs device extreamly well, after doing a full chkdisk, I went into ubuntu and did ntfsresize -v -s 63G --bad-sectors /dev/hda1
<HymnToLife> was for wastrel, sorry :p
<Bajoran> then i restarted the comp, ran chkdsk, thenr estarted and ran/restarted windows
<Bajoran> now what
<Bajoran> :o
<PurpZeY> Are there still issues with the Intel 2200BG on laptops w/ Feisty?
<washbear> HymnToLife - no worries! :)
<ubotu> Bajoran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !enter | Bajoran
<M_Bison1> anyone know how to get a 5+button mouse working...its a wireless keyboard mouse combo and they connect through the same usb port..
<arejay> PurpZeY: running fine here.
<Bajoran> yeah ubotu its usually cause nobody awnsers me ;;
<cables> EchoBinary, sanityx: here you go, for some reason it's on gnome-look... http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+Beta7+DEB-package?content=57356
<HymnToLife> Bajoran, just save you the hassle and use GParted
<PurpZeY> arejay: Out of box without any additional drivers or anything?
<ubuntu_user07> is there a way to have recent documents cleared automatically?
<Bajoran> yay first two people to respond to me besides pablo
<bruenig> fancy mice and keyboards always screw with people
<ubotu> Bajoran: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bajoran> ok
<sanityx> cables, thanks a lot!
<cables> no problem
<arejay> PurpZeY: yep, ipw2200 driver is in ubuntu feisty.
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, write a script to do it is what I ended up doing
<cables> lol, ubotu is waking up slowly
<avenged56> hey is anyone there
<ubuntu_user07> how would i do that?
<Bajoran> I mean, the first two people to respond to me questions besides pablo over a period of 4 months
<PurpZeY> arejay: Is it difficult to configure the WEP settings?
<M_Bison1> i've read a bunch of stuff on the forums, but there is nothing about if you have a keyboard and mouse on the same connector...
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, well I wrote a script and the keyboard shorcutted it, the script would be something as simple as "rm ~/.recently-used"
<EchoBinary> thanks :)
<sanityx> cables, its safe to install this over b6? or remove it first
<cables> sanityx, it's safe
<avenged56> does anyone know how to get the svideo to work on a laptop
<ubuntu_user07> do i just write that in a file?
<cables> sanityx, back up ~/.gaim first
<arejay> PurpZeY: no, feisty now has Networkmanager which supports WEP/WPA1/WPA2
<Bajoran> alright, my problem with gparted is that its incorrectly reporting the used amount of space on my ntfs now, it shows 7gb free and I had 19gb before I ntfsresized
<M_Bison1> ok, i guess i'll take that as a no
<sanityx> cables, k
<M_Bison1> good to know.
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, the script should have two lines, line 1: #!/bin/bash    line 2: rm ~/.recently-used
<sanityx> I wonder how safe pre-release patches are
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, save that in a file, then do "chmod +x thatfile"
<Bajoran> I lost a few gb somewhere, my hd is an 80gb and its reporting 76.33 gb
<SeveredCross> Bajoran: That's GB vs GiB for you. :)
<parad0x`> Nature slips away,
<parad0x`> With every passing day,
<parad0x`> Will it ever stop?
<Bajoran> ;;;
<parad0x`> Nature slips away,
<parad0x`> With every passing day,
<parad0x`> Will it ever stop?
<SeveredCross> GB = 1000's, this is what harddrive manufacturers talk in.
<hurt> !foobar2000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobar2000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<parad0x`> Nature slips away,
<parad0x`> With every passing day,
<parad0x`> Will it ever stop?
<bruenig> !offtopic | parad0x`
<ubotu> parad0x`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<parad0x`> oh ok
<M_Bison1> how do i get a 5+button mouse working...its a wireless keyboard mouse combo and they connect through the same usb port..
<SeveredCross> Bajoran: Your computer speaks in GiB, 1024's
<HymnToLife> !ops | parad0x` is flooding
<ubotu> parad0x` is flooding: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Bajoran> :X
<bruenig> !repeat | M_Bison1
<ubotu> M_Bison1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bruenig> HymnToLife, at least warn him once
<SeveredCross> So, 80*1000 ~ 76.33*1024
<ubuntu_user07> what do i save the file as?
<ubba> HymnToLife: ktorrent gives me an error saying "Port 6881 is blacklisted"
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, whatever you want
<EchoBinary> awesome :) that was quick and easy
<ubuntu_user07> any particular extention?
<bruenig> ubba, change your port
<SeveredCross> BC actually reports 78
<Bajoran> whats the command to mount all?
<SeveredCross> sudo mount -a
<EchoBinary> so does anyone know abt a gnome conf that might be seperate from xorg.conf?
<PurpZeY> Is there a battery monitor on directly in Feisty?
<bruenig> ubba, go into edit > preferences or whatever its equivalent to that is and change it
<SeveredCross> That mounts everything that's in /etc/fstab
<Bajoran> hm
<SeveredCross> PurpZeY: Yep, there's a panel applet.
<Bajoran> how about unmounting?
<bruenig> Bajoran, you don't unmount all
<sanityx> cables, it didnt even overwrite gaim 2b6
<bruenig> Bajoran, sudo umount /dev/name for a specific drive
<sanityx> cables, so i have both now
<cables> sanityx, it shouldn't
<cables> sanityx, it's not supposed to
<ubba> bruenig: is there a way to tell which port the site will let you use?
<ubuntu_user07> i did chmod now what
<bruenig> ubba, generally anything except 6881-6889
<PurpZeY> SeveredCross: I am considering switching my laptop over...I switched my desktop a few weeks ago...If I did it, I would back up all my documents and also make a recovery disk, but are there any risks of installing feisty on a laptop that wouldn't be present on a desktop? I mean, this computer is my primary means of education if it gets messed up I will really be up the creek
<Bajoran> blarg so I can't upgrade my kernel without downloading the fiesty distro/
<colbert> I want to extract file.tar.bz2 to /usr/local/share, i keep messing up the cmd line even using tar --help, can someone help
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, well see if it works first off by doing "./whateveryounamedit"
<wastrel> major problem with linux on a laptop is poor support for hibernate/suspend and poor power management
<SeveredCross> colbert: Why would you want to do that?
<bruenig> colbert, sudo tar xf file.tar.bz2 -C /usr/local/share/
<HymnToLife> colbert, sudo tar xjvf file.tar.bz2 -C /usr/local/share
<smallfoot-> http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/3686/psakittymk8.jpg
<ubuntu_user07> no it didn't
<fsrAWAI> can anyone help me with wireless (chipset ralink rt61) and 7.04? it looks like I can connect (it's ad hoc) and it even shows the network strength but I cant use firefox or any other internet application and I dont see any gateway or ip information...
<bruenig> mine is shorter, I win
<HymnToLife> ow, bruenig beat me to it
<PurpZeY> wastrel: Ubuntu doesn't support hibernate?
<wastrel> fully functional for the most part
<ubuntu_user07> i think im missing something in the process
<wastrel> PurpZeY:  it depends on your specific configuration
<colbert> thanks
<krbrowning> What desktop program should I use to resize my windows partition?
<SeveredCross> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PurpZeY> wastrel: configuration of Ubuntu or of the laptop make, etc?
<SeveredCross> (That's just for me...)
<bruenig> ubuntu_user07, yeah, I would try to read up on bash scripting, understand the process a little bit more then you can not only write this script but any others which is nice
<tomh> what the correct syntax for "host name"
<colbert> bruenig/HymnToLife what is the diff from "tar xf" to "tar xjvf" ?
<M_Bison123> how do i get a 5+button mouse working? its a wireless keyboard mouse combo and they connect through the same usb port..
<ubuntu_user07> ah ok i may do that when i get more time thanks
<wastrel> PurpZeY:  i know nothing more about it other than it works for some people, doesn't for others. I haven't gotten it working but haven't tried very hard either...
<cables> !buttons | M_Bison1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buttons - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cables> shoot
<cables> i forget the factoid
<cables> !mouse | M_Bison1
<ubotu> M_Bison1: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<underwatercow> Someone heeeeellllp! lol... I'm having serious issues trying to install this new nvidia card...
<HymnToLife> colbert, the v switch will tell tar to print the names of the files as they're extracted
<cables> GOT IT!
<bruenig> colbert, j specifies bunzip which is unnecessary now because tar automatically detects that, v is verbose it outputs all the filenames as they are extracted again unnecessary
<HymnToLife> the j switch tells tar to ube bzip, it's optional as tar can autodetect it most of the time
<colbert> gotcha
<HymnToLife> I just use cause I'm so old-fashioned :p
<bruenig> is it bunzip or bzip
<jamis_lappy> neither of the ubuntu cd's I've burned are working :(
<bruenig> I know you have gunzip, maybe I am mixing those
<ubba> bruenig: I changed the port in preferences to 6891 and it still gives me the same error of "Port 6881 is blacklisted"
<HymnToLife> bunzip, for that matter, yes
<bruenig> ubba, you didn't really change it then
<krbrowning> What program should I be using to manage hardisk partitions?
<comicinker> hello! I want to compile the tutorial example from ANJUTE but the compiler cannot find the gtk/gtk.h. any idea
<comicinker> ?
<bruenig> ubba, make sure it is applied and restarted or whatever else you have to do, redownload the torrent file, just make sure it is all clean
<underwatercow> can someone please help me get Ubuntu working correctly with my new nvidia card?
<sanityx> hooray, pidgin!
<bruenig> sanityx, what is the changelog on that?
<tjabri_> HALLOOOOOO!!!
<sanityx> on pidgin? well there are lots of GUI changes. idk, if you want the changelog go to pidgin.im
<bruenig> sanityx, I thought about packaging it but it doesn't seem worth it, more like a rush to get out something branded correctly
<comicinker> I'm sure I need some libraries, but I don't know which one...
<jamis_lappy> krbrowning, what exactly do you want to "manage" on the drives?
<sanityx> bruenig, I installed it via a .deb
<fsrAWAI> ah fuck this... gonna switch back to feudora... no wireless no switching...
<fsrAWAI> bye
<HymnToLife> comicinker, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<comicinker> thank you
<krbrowning> jamis_lappy: I want to resize my windows partition
<underwatercow> can someone please help me with my nvidia card?
<ubuntu_user07> bruenig: when i am at the logon screen i see username-desktop in the bottom right corner is there a way to change that
<ubba> bruenig: I tried getting another file off the site and it somehow initiated the other one...thanks a lot
<Naitse> hi all!
<haietlik> hi!  quick question... when viewing man pages in a terminal, how do i exit the man page without simply closing the terminal window?
<Naitse> got a little problem
<jamis_lappy> krbrowning, is it an ntfs or fat partition?
<underwatercow> haietlik: hit q
<HymnToLife> haietlik, q, as in Quit :p
<bruenig> ubba, yeah just some background, they blacklist those ports because they are the default bittorrent ports and some ISPs throttle them for that reason if you care
<haietlik> thanks!  (i'm kinda new to this)
<Naitse> install beryl, but the border windows disapears
<Naitse> :s
<Naitse> can{t maximice close or move
<Naitse> any idea?
<underwatercow> Can someone pleeeease help me with my nividia card? I'm having issues getting X server to work with it
<comicinker> HymnToLife: it is already installed
<haietlik> wow... that worked surprisingly well... duh... i'll get my mind wrapped around this linux stuff yet!
<ubba> Ahhh thanks for the info man
<krbrowning> jamis_lappy: It is ntfs,
<bruenig> Naitse, #ubuntu-effects
* Sleepy_Coder goes afk
<HymnToLife> !find gtk.h
<EchoBinary> anyone know why the max screen resoluton on Gnome would be 1024x768 when the xorg.conf file lists only 1280x800 for all depths? (native resolution is 1280x800)
<TTRanger> Anybody read that Dell officially chose Ubuntu version of Linux for their distros?  Announcement today...
<Naitse> ;) THANKSS!!!! bruenig
<bruenig> never had such a reaction to a redirect to another channel
<bruenig> odd
<ubba> Are AVI's a restricted format?
<underwatercow> does no one in here know how to set up an nividia card?
<underwatercow> :(
<verb3k> I installed samba and it worked great ...but when I try to open the share folder from windows it prompt me to enter a password.....why is that? and how to make it passwordless? Thanks in advance
<_Steve_> verb3k: public = yes ?
<bruenig> ubba, avi's are container's, they can be many different actual things with different audio and video codecs
<HymnToLife> ubba, depends what you put in them
<EchoBinary> verb3k: play with smbpasswd
<Pelo> TTRanger, Ithink someone mentionned it , but he was drowned out by the hd-dvd key thing
<EchoBinary> try adding a user/password
<underwatercow> verb3k: I don 't believe you can remove the password, but there is smbpasswd which you can use to assign a password to a name
<Taladan> underwatercow: I think most of the people here are probably either busy helping someone else or waiting to hear what it is, exactly that your card is or isn't doing.
<TTRanger> Pelo Seems like a significant story
<underwatercow> lol
<TTRanger> But it does become easy to get drowned out in such a big channel...   :-)
<sanityx> Can I install vmware server entirely through the repos?
<TTRanger> glub glub glub
<verb3k> Thanks guys....I will try that :)
<underwatercow> Taladan: it flat out isn't working :-p I put the new card in, X server crashed and burned, and that's about it... I managed to get basic functionality by switching to VESA and manually starting gnome-panel
<coded62> bluedog after i enter all the info like the how to said how can i access my server
<Taladan> What card
<comicinker> HymnToLife: which folder? /lib?
<SeveredCross> underwatercow: ATI videocard?
<underwatercow> Taladan: 8800GTS
<EchoBinary> sanityx: vmware's website has a good installer....  i dont think its in the  repo's though
<ubba> So what really matters is if the avi is an xvid or divx?
<Taladan> SeveredCross: nvidia
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<Grlubb> TTRanger: glub!!
<sanityx> EchoBinary, I know it does but that'd make my life easier.
<Taladan> underwatercow: did you try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<underwatercow> Taladan: I also tried installing drivers from the site and didn't seem to work
<DPic> video playback doesn't work on my machine
<underwatercow> Taladan: yes
<HymnToLife> comicinker, that file definitely is in libgtk2.0-dev
<DPic> i've tried in vls and totem
<Taladan> did it give you any errors?
<underwatercow> Taladan: not that I saw
<DPic> i get sound but no video
<TTRanger> Wow, the action in here is so fast it is like watching quick rolling credits at the end of a movie!
<HymnToLife> comicinker, or libgtk1.2-dev if you need GTK 1.x
<Pelo> !restricted | DPic
<EchoBinary> Directed By:
<DPic> pelo, that didn't work
<bruenig> you get used to it and other rooms are crazy slow
<EchoBinary> Executive Producer:
<Teekay> http://groups.myspace.com/ubuntustudio
<Taladan> underwatercow: do a cat ~/.xsessionerrors
<TTRanger> Is there a slightly "quieter" channel, maybe a tad less inhabited, for ubuntu?
<bruenig> !offtopic | Teekay
<Pelo> DPic, I don'T know what to tell you then , check the forum
<coded62> bluedog after i enter all the info like the how to said how can i access my serve
<demonspork> I did all the instructions to play DVDs and I still can't play them
<bruenig> !prefix | TTRanger foolow this advice and you will be fine
<Taladan> TTRanger: I'm sure there probably is
<zedfloyd> still having trouble burning the ICO disk
<demonspork> !dvd | I did this
<comicinker> HymnToLife: I try this...
<Pelo> TTRanger,  do you have a question for us ?
<Bajoran> Is there any program that works like gparted in a gui? If I use gparted, no matter how many times i defrag and chkdisk it allways reports one small cluster of errors (even windows chkdsk dosen't), so it errors out evry time
<zedfloyd> im using cdburner xp pro
<DPic> When i play videos regardless of format or source (stream or local) it doesn't work. I'm not sure when this started happening. I get sound but no video.
<TTRanger> Pelo Not atm
<EchoBinary> ;p;
<EchoBinary> err..  lol
<Bajoran> I would like to resize my /dev/hda1 ntfs to 60GB on ubuntu, i've already run ntfs resize and if I go the manual route i'd have to delete a partition in fdisk and create a new one right?
<Pelo> zedfloyd,  look for  burning image to cd , or someting similar
<jamis_lappy> krbrowning, you might check this out: http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm    google is smarter then me
<coded62> bluedog after i enter all the info like the how to said how can i access my serve
<EchoBinary> i would like to change my screen resolution
<RememberPOL> Just a general question to developers: What source distribution system would you recommend for serving a fresh project?
<zedfloyd> Pelo, convert ISO Image?
<DPic> When i play videos regardless of format or source (stream or local) it doesn't work. I'm not sure when this started happening. I get sound but no video.
<Bajoran> blarg!
<Bajoran> usless channel, every time I ask an intelligent question I get ignored
<Pelo> Bajoran,  if you can , ,try backuping your imporant data,  partitionning from scratch, then reinstall windows on one partiton and ubuntu on the other
<holy-cow> Bajoran, indeed noob overflow
<Pelo> zedfloyd,  I wouldn't think so
<comicinker> HymnToLife: I installes libgtk1.2-dev and restarted anjute, but it still cannot find the gtk.h
<bruenig> !opsnack | Bajoran
<nn-laptop> Linux comunity use filebin.info for a open free open File bin
<underwatercow> Taladan: you still here? lol
<Pelo> zedfloyd, try asking in ##windows, maybe they know
<Taladan> yes, I am
<bruenig> !offtopic | nn-laptop
<underwatercow> Taladan: am I looking at the end of the log file?
<Bajoran> k i'm going to do it myself thx for the overabundant help
<holy-cow> Bajoran, i would also recommend doing it from scrathc like Pelo suggested
<Taladan> Bajoran: it's not necessarily that you're getting ignored, more likely that your question is getting lost in the scroll, or other people who have experience for what you want are helping someone else.
<Taladan> underwatercow: yes
<nn-laptop> well it will come in handy for though's debugging;; 35G open free space
<Bajoran> ok taladan should I start using an advert bot then?
<underwatercow> Taladan: It says mpeg4 header damaged a lot of times, and then says ..Too much output, ignoring rest...
<holy-cow> sure if you want to get permabanned
<Bajoran> so get ignored or get permaband
<Bajoran> hmmm
<Taladan> Bajoran: No, just exercise a little patience and understanding and the same will be afforded to you when someone who knows how to help you sees your question
<underwatercow> Taladan: when the grub bootloader is starting, it does display an error about not being able to allocate mem, or something like htat
<Pelo> nn-laptop,  if you realy want to contribute  look in the ubuntu.com site for the how to contribute section
<holy-cow> Bajoran, after a certain point its just faster to google up th einfo
<Taladan> underwatercow: that's odd...try a reinstall of your nvidia driver - sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<Bajoran> yes I noticed that a few months ago when I was on here for a while
<Bajoran> nobody awnsered then
<Taladan> them apt-get install it again
<holy-cow> ubuntu is copiously well documented
<comicinker> HymnToLife: I installes libgtk1.2-dev and restarted anjute, but it still cannot find the gtk.h
<vecina> For the love of Tux, somebody tell me why i have to reinstall dbus, hal and pal all the time! Why on earth are they getting messed up?
<EchoBinary> perhaps if you change your nick to 'Cardasian'?
<Bajoran> hah
<vecina> ive asked on the forums and here a billionm times :_;
<underwatercow> Taladan: reinstall it now?
<Taladan>  underwatercow yeah
<holy-cow> i'm not kidding tho
<underwatercow> Taladan: done, now what?
<Taladan> Bajoran - try reposting your question again....all I see from you at this point is where you're upset because people aren't catering to you
<holy-cow> most questions here are below noob, i.e. most people don't clue in that you can absolutely google everything you need
<tjabri_> holy-cow: i gotta agree
<tewny> is there a restriction on identd length ?
<Pelo> Bajoran,  I answered you ,  if you can't do it with gparted I gave you a solution,    if you want to sped money to do it , try buying partition magic,  it's a windows partitionner so it is garrantied todo the job
<Taladan> underwatercow: try restarting your X server and seeing if it picks it up
<holy-cow> or they are at that stage anyway, eventually they all start googling
<Bajoran> ya pelo but i'm not gonna do that
<Bajoran> thx
<Bajoran> I would like to resize my /dev/hda1 ntfs to 60GB on ubuntu, i've already run ntfs resize to 60GB and if I go the manual route i'd have to delete a partition in fdisk and create a new one right?
<EchoBinary> ive been googling...  i keep getting the same old dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver...
<comicinker> Has anybody an idea how to compile the ANJUTE tutorial example? it is missing the gtk/gtk.h. which librarie do I need?
<bruenig> Bajoran, sure
<underwatercow> Taladan: I think I know how to do that, but just for the sake of being sure... can you tell me what I should do?
<verb3k> underwatercow: I ran the smbpasswd command and it asked me to enter a password ..couls you please explain what this password is? thanks
<krbrowning> jamis_lappy: It seems gparted is not included by default
<idefixx> Pelo: guaranteed is a bit too much i'd say ;)
<Bajoran> yes but I'm not really familliar with the fun time mucking about with boot tables
<EchoBinary> problem is that my xorg.conf and my running gnome are doing two diff things..  its odd
<bruenig> comicinker, likely gtk(something)-dev
<JJJetPlane> I can't get ndiswrapper to accept the wpa config...pretty sure i'm doing it wrong :| Not sure where to turn for help so I came here.
<holy-cow> Bajoran, i can tell you right now NO ONE here will handhold you through that
<Bajoran> ;;
<holy-cow> clearly you already know the answer
<Bajoran> k
<verb3k> underwatercow: could*
<Taladan> Bajoran - as far as I know, yes.  The only thing I know to do is to tell you to try Gparted.  last time I mucked about with a windows partition, that worked for me.
<underwatercow> verb3k: you can add a user, and then give that user a password... it is that user name and password that you will use to access the files accross the network
<Taladan> underwatercow: is your xserver currently running?
<Pelo> Bajoran,  which I why I recommand a safe easy way to go about it,   back up and start from scratch
<bruenig> Bajoran, or you could use parted
<comicinker> brnig: I already installed libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk1.2-dev
<Bajoran> Taladan, gparted no worky wokry cause it gets worked up about an imaginary hard drive fault
<EchoBinary> Bajoran: hate to ask - but are you sure the fault is imaginary?
<lgc> What's the name of the file APT reads in order to keep track of the installed packages?
<underwatercow> Taladan: I used tty1 to login through the terminal and run xinit...
<EchoBinary> Bajoran: try runnign badblocks on the hdd to check?
<verb3k> underwatercow: I see....thanks for your time
<comicinker> bruenig: I already installed libgtk2.0-dev and libgtk1.2-dev
<EchoBinary> also i may be wrong, but does gparted play well with ntfs?
<underwatercow> verb3k: sorry I don't have specific commands, but you should be able to man page it... I'm having issues navigating my computer at the moment, lol
<Bajoran> any commandline suggestions EchoBinary ?
<Taladan> Bajoran - then my suggestion to you would be to probably do what Pelo says and back up your data (immediately) then nuke and try from fresh.  I'm sure there are ways to force it, but at this point the easiest and quickest route is probably a reinstall
<EchoBinary> i had some issues with it and ntfs not too long ago - that may have just been me
<Bajoran> EchoBinary, i've run chkdisk and defragmented multiple times
<Taladan> underwatercow: type startx at the terminal
<EchoBinary> Bajoran: try the badblocks command
<Bajoran> badblocks gives me a spam about a bunch of block writing and test patterns
<verb3k> underwatercow: :no problem :)
<EchoBinary> try a knoppix bootup - even, and run badblocks
<glacial|gone> Question: I'm looking for a roadmap of ubuntu development; I'd like to see what sorts of features are planned for the next release cycle.  Any idea where to look?
<JJJetPlane> The drivers are recognized (had to copy em from my XP partition) and loaded up into ndiswrapper...the usb light is blinking so I know its communicating atleast
* Pelo gets a warm fuzzy feeling from all the support his suggestion is getting 
<fotoflo_> how do i turn hardware accelleration on for my shtty on-board video card?
<EchoBinary> yes well..
<jmg> z9999: Try the Feisty livecd
<JJJetPlane> but I can't get it to do WPA :\
<EchoBinary> you can turn off verbosity
<Bajoran> I do
<EchoBinary> beyond that - dont shoot the messenger
<jmg> z9999: it wont require a reinstall and you can easily test if it fixes the problem
<Bajoran> badblocks, and it gives me a list of commands
<Taladan> underwatercow: You also probably want to invest some time later on in learning your way around the commandline a bit...it's very useful to know basic troubleshooting tasks when something like this occurs
<EchoBinary> just try #badblocks /dev/[blockdevice] 
<comicinker> please help: anjute is missing gtk/gtk.h. But libgtk*-dev are installed. what shall I do
<EchoBinary> unmount it first
<EchoBinary> i usually use my knoppix cd
<UnluckyMike> JJJetPlane: there is a WPA ndiswrapper section in the forum
<jamis_lappy> god I wish ubuntu would just work...
<underwatercow> Taladan: I'm trying to learn such things... I'm relatively new to linux. I know basic navigation in the terminal but not the nitty gritty
<underwatercow> Taladan: it gives me an error
<Taladan> What error?
<lgc> loco_aullador, ests all?
<ikonone> is there a way to revert EVERYTHING to a default installation for my system?
<ivanhoe> how can I change my ip for dhcp in ubuntu_
<Pelo> !es | lgc
<underwatercow> Taladan: Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0, if no longer running, remove file, etc...
<agentnewb> jamis_lappy: I wish that godly awesome and uber kool restricted files program didn't have assholes working with outdated drivers screwing my xorg files up
<loco_aullador> lgc,  mas o menos por?
<lgc> Pelo de burro?
<Pelo> lgc,  #ubuntu-es
<agentnewb> jamis_lappy: what are your troubles though?
<Pelo> the bot doesn't like me anymore
<Taladan> underwatercow: Hrm...and you don't have gnome running?
<jamis_lappy> agentnewb, I've burned two different install cd's and neither are booting ok
<Bajoran> ok if I want to use parted and I use the resize command on #1 what is start and end?
<EchoBinary> id love to make an ubuntu_latin channel  LOL
<mjbrooks> !es | lgc
<lgc> loco_aullador, es que, curiosamente, cuando hago una pregunta seria, nadie me contesta. Pero cuando me salgo de la lnea, siempre hay algn cabrn que brinca, aunque no sea su asunto.
<agentnewb> jamis_lappy: burned them with what application? and what os?
<idefixx> ivanhoe: you cant.. you can only configure the ip you get at the dhcp server, most likely your router
<jamis_lappy> they both have some error on them...
<Pelo> jamis_lappy,  try the alternate install cd, it's text based
<jamis_lappy> burned with os x
<underwatercow> Taladan: I just ran xinit
<jamis_lappy> Pelo, I'm dling that now
<tjabri_> jamis_lappy: what speed did you burn?
<vandit2k7> Hi guys could I get some help with my ATI radeon card?
<Pelo> jamis_lappy,  what is the error ?
<jamis_lappy> 16x
<ivanhoe> well i have
<z9999> jmg: Not my computer and owner wants to stay with 6.06 LTS.
<ivanhoe> the router
<agentnewb> jamis_lappy: I don't know jack about os_x I use isorecorder on windows boxes though
<jamis_lappy> Pelo, hang on I'll get it again
<loco_aullador> lgc,  like said Pelo  #ubuntu-es
<underwatercow> Taladan: I ran gnome-panel earlier though
<ivanhoe> is my proider of  internter
<Taladan> underwatercow: hrm...I'm not sure man...and I'm getting called afk by the wife :/  Maybe someone else can help you with it?
<Bajoran> <bruenig>, if I wanted to use parted to resize, I can do "resize 1 <start> <end> but what is start and end, the size in bytes ?
<trancozz> some very from Chile?
<Pelo> jamis_lappy,  just checking , you are not just copying the iso to the cd are you ? you need to "burn an image" it's not quite the same
<lgc> mjbrooks, loco_aullador , Pelo, you should also care about my technical questions
<tjabri_> jamis_lappy: did you check the md5 or sha1 hash to ensure it matched your iso?
<underwatercow> Taladan: thanks anyway man
<ikonone> is there a way to revert EVERYTHING to a default installation for my system?
<Pelo> lgc,  I didn't see your technical question I am sorry
<z9999> Could someone tell me how to remove the alsa pkg that I just installed manually? and get everything back to original?
<Taladan> *nods*  Try restarting the system...that should at least let you start from a fresh slate with the new driver.
<trancozz> CHILE?
<lgc> Pelo, here it is again...
<agentnewb> ikonone: yeah put the cd back in and install
<lgc> What's the name of the file APT reads in order to keep track of the installed packages?
<deep> Anyone know an IDE that can edit files over FTP?
<Pelo> lgc,  I do not know
<idefixx> ivanhoe: if you want everything back to normal you'll have to reinstall.. format the partition at reinstall and there you go
<ikonone> agentnewb my cdrom is broken.
<loco_aullador> lgc,  if nobody answers you pe patient here theres a lot of people requesting help
<demonspork> how do I play DVDs on Ubuntu?
<ivanhoe> well
<loco_aullador> *be patient
<ivanhoe> its hard
<agentnewb> z9999: open synaptic and remove alsa then go to the source you configured of alsa as root and do make uninstall then select alsa for reinstall under synaptic
<Pelo> !dvd > demonspork   check your pm window for instructions
<wastrel> lgc:  there's usually a FILES section near the bottom of a man page.
<ivanhoe> i only want dowload from rapidshare
<jmg> z9999: you can just boot it on the livecd and validate whether the bug exists in it. it will help the developers fix it in lts.
<astronouth7303> dosemu/midi: timidity is up and pmidi can play to it. How do I connect dosemu/midid to also/timidity
<agentnewb> z9999: or you could toy around with apt-get which ever I prefer the gui
<fotoflo_> im running edgy, is there a way i can update to feisty using apt-get?
<rothfuss> vandit2k7: what radeon card / machine?
<lgc> loco_aullador, that's exactly the point: if noone answers right away, my question just goes away with the tide.
<demonspork> Pelo I didn't get anything, no PM
<ikonone> fofoflo_: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<ikonone> i thik
<mjbrooks> !patience | lgc
<gavintlgold> hi... hello... i am a mencoder noob and I want to know the command to convert an OGG video file into avi (or mov, doesn't matter) ... the video has no sound ... thanks (posted on mplayer forums, no answer)
<idefixx> ivanhoe: if i understand you right, u want to change your internet ip because rapidshare blocks you because you downloaded to much right?
<Golfnit> what do people think about the IE install on Ubuntu 7.04? - I'm looking at http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_internet_explorer
<lgc> mjbrooks, I get no special message with your "|".
<vecina> Why is "HALD" messing up when i shut down? I have to reinstall dbus and hal at startup all the time or im doomed to crash
<mjbrooks> methinks ubotu needs to be rebooted
<gavintlgold> never mind... someone's there now
<ivanhoe> yes youre rigth
<Pelo> gavintlgold,  try asking in #memcoder I'm sure they are better equiped then us to answer you
<NotBajoran> ikonone, is that sudo apt-get install feisty-upgrade or sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade? cause neither work
<ivanhoe> yes idefix
<vecina> !hald
<NotBajoran> :D
<wastrel> Golfnit:  i think it's a generally pointless waste of time.  is there some specific reason you need IE?
<ivanhoe> you are right
<vecina> what *is* it even
<Golfnit> just for banking really
<idefixx> ivanhoe: do you use a router to connect to the internet.. also do you know what a router is?
<astMike> REGISTER asterisk
<fotoflo_> ikonone, nope,
<Pelo> wastrel,  web dev use it to test webpages
<ikonone> NotBajoran: I was wrong, I had done it before but it isnt right...
<sanityx> !pastebin
<wastrel> meh
<sanityx> !paste
<ivanhoe> is 2wire from the company telmex in Mexico
<vecina> !hal
<fotoflo_> ikonone: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Upgrade_Ubuntu_Edgy_to_Ubuntu_Feisty
<ubotu> Found: gtk2hs-doc
<z0x1c> lgc: if you're ask where Ubuntu keeps information about installed packages - /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Pelo> Golfnit, did you try your banking with FF many banksite support it
<ubotu> DPic: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Teekay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> TTRanger foolow this advice and you will be fine: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<sanityx> I can't seem to get vmware-server installed on Feisty. I get the following errors during install http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<ubotu> I did this: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lgc> z0x1c, thanks. That's the bit of info I was expecting.
<Golfnit> Pelo & wastrel: Yes, I have, and for the most part it works, but the bill pay requires IE
<ubotu> Bajoran: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<ubotu> nn-laptop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> I guess ubotu was lagging
<demonspork> I think that ubotu just lagged for like 5 minutes
<z0x1c> lgc: not sure what you're trying to do, but consider dpkg-query rather than parsing the file yourself
<NotBajoran> gksu update-manager -c
<NotBajoran> ;o
<idefixx> ivanhoe: im not sure i understand you correct.. but if you got a 'wire' connection' you'll probably not have dynamic ip and will not be able to change your internet ip. if you know you can just disconnect from the internet and reconnect and you should have a ne ip address.
<Pelo> Golfnit, I'm told it works on wine,  try asking for help in #winehq if you have problem installing ei7
<ubotu> lgc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Golfnit> tx pelo
<ivanhoe> well i have a dinamic conction from dhcp but i shutown the router an the computer
<ivanhoe> ande rapidshare blockme
<lgc> Thanks, ubotu. You're always so kind...;).
<z9999> agentnewb: I downloaded three files from the alsa website, untar'd them and then had to do a ./configure, make, and a make install on each one.Not being a Linux user I'm not familiar with the commands to undo anything, and it seems the Pkg Mgr doesn't keep track of manually installed pkgs. I'd just like to get back to where the microphone didn't work at all as it is still unusable with the...
<z9999> ...new alsa, and other problems now exist that didn't before.
<Borat> Hello, does anyone know how to make a Usplash theme? I am fairly advanced with ubuntu, i just need somone to point me in the right direction.
<usser> Golfnit: try ies4linux which is automated script, u have to have wine installed though
<ivanhoe> in spanish achanell tell me is probabily the cookies
<Golfnit> usser
<idefixx> ivanhoe: im not expert on rapid share but thats what i wanted to say.
<Pelo> Borat, there is probably some instructiions on the site, search for artwork
<usser> Golfnit:
<Golfnit> usser: thanks i have seen those scripts, but really kind of worried about installing from a non ubuntu server
<danlock2> hmmm, okay, so lets say i am installing server edition, when i do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it goes through the install and then hangs once it reboots, any ideas?
<usser> Golfnit:http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<idefixx> ivanhoe: did you delete the rs cookies?
<ivanhoe> thank you edefixx
<ivanhoe> i dont know how can i delete this
<usser> Golfnit: its ok for that script nothing harmful in it
<jamis_lappy> Pelo, it booted into ubuntu that time... now lets see if it installs (last time it crashed while installing the base system)
<EchoBinary> hey anyone... know why gnome is reporting a lower max resolution than xorg.conf is set to?
<Golfnit> usser: tx also, I'll start reading.
<Pelo> jamis_lappy,  congradulation
<PloneDudez> hi...guys...U knoe if there is any command ..to count the number of lines in all the files in a particular folder..
<jamis_lappy> Pelo, not done yet :p
<danlock2> hmmm, okay, so lets say i am installing server edition, when i do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it goes through the install and then hangs once it reboots, any ideas?
<diabolix> EchoBinary, you're video driver might not like that resolution, and X doesn't tell gnome about it.
<idefixx> ivanhoe: do you use firefox?
<wastrel> PloneDudez:  cat folder/* | wc -l
<kuma> testing my connection
<Pelo> EchoBinary,  typo in xorg ?
<kuma> nvm
<ivanhoe> yes
<dupas> anyone know if running WoW off a mounted ntfs partition might be failing simpily because my linux swap is 400mb?
<ivanhoe> and konqueror
<wastrel> PloneDudez:  or if you need line counts from individual files  wc -l folder/*
<PloneDudez> wastrel:thanks..will try it now
<dougsko> dupas: no 400MB of swap is a lot
<EchoBinary> Pelo: no typo, autogenerated...  and correct  native resolution on my laptop is 1280x800 - gnomes max res is 1024x768
* Pelo is off to bed, g'night folks
<sanityx> Ah I figured it out.
<EchoBinary> diablox: hmm perhaps, how do i check for that?
<vecina> Why is my hald getting messed up when i shut down my computer? I have to reinstall dbus sometimes to get automounting back, and if i dont reinstall hal, i get graphical errors
<dupas> dougsko, I run WoW in opengl with vbuffer disabled in registry and all that, but it just locks up or whatnot ;;
<wastrel> woo wc -l does a line total with the fileglob
<wastrel> sweet
<dupas> opengl works and rendering on my linux is direct
<diabolix> EchoBinary, what video card is it?
<danlock2> hmmm, okay, so lets say i am installing server edition, when i do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it goes through the install and then hangs once it reboots, any ideas?
<idefixx> ivanhoe: in firefox go to: edit->preferences->privacy - there is a button 'show cookies'. you can delete them all OR look for the rs cookies and delete them. there might be more than one!
<EchoBinary> diablox: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<dougsko> dupas: im not really sure, ive never actually run WoW. all i know is that 400MB of swap should be more than enough for anything
<dennis_> Help!  I blew out my groups on my login and lost all my admin privileges
<idefixx> ivanhoe: however that all is called in spanish but i guess you can figure it out
<EchoBinary> diablox: driver is i810
<ivanhoe> ah bueno
<diabolix> EchoBinary, hold on... i think i know a fix for that...
<ivanhoe> qiero limpiar las cookies
<ivanhoe> del firefox
<kazim59> when i use wvdial... is it a Data Call or GPRS?
<ivanhoe> y cambiar mi ip
<vecina> Is there a log file of my last shutdown anywhere?
<ivanhoe> que tengo por dhcp
<ivanhoe> para burlar rapidshare
<idefixx> ivanhoe: wrong chanel i guess!
<cchanc1> How do i set the ROOT password?
<dougsko> dennis_: you can boot into single user mode and basically be root to fix stuff. just reboot, stop it at the boot screen, and type, 'boot -s'
<dupas> I need to find someone who is familiar enough with wine to awnser a question, is if I can just mount my ntfs drive with read/write priv and run stuff off it with wine normally or will that interfear unessicairly to the point at which games like wow or bf2142 wouldn't run correctly?
<wastrel> cchanc1:  don't,  use sudo -i instead
<diabolix> EchoBinary, open synaptic, and check out the 6th item down without doing a search.
<idefixx> cchanc1: you shouldnt. but 'sudo passwd'
<cchanc1> Wastrel, i have to the instructions im looking at tell me too
<dougsko> dennis_: itll boot, then youll need to mount your drives with 'mount -a'. after that, you should be able to fix whatever you need to
<cchanc1> idefixx, thank you
<kazim59> i've a working wvdial script that connects me to internet.. i want to apply those settings on my mobile
<idefixx> cchanc1: STOP
<diabolix> EchoBinary, i never used it, so i can't be of further help.
<wastrel> if the instructions told you to jump off a cliff, would you?
<wastrel> :]   </mom>
<cchanc1> idefixx, ....
<Music_Shuffle> wastrel: no doubt :D
<EchoBinary> diablox: ok ill take a look - one sec
<dougsko> wastrel: whats the -i do for sudo?
<dennis_> dougsko:  when you say at the boot screen, what should I be expecting to see and how do I stop it there?
<PurpZeY> Will the LiveCD pickup my wireless card if I want to give it a trial run?
<dougsko> wastrel: nm, /me looks at the man page
<wastrel> k :] 
<idefixx> cchanc1: if you really have to use the root pw for something that ok.. if you just want to log in to the root account use 'sudo -i' like wastrel said.
<dougsko> dennis_: i mean at the grub boot loader screen where you get to pick your kernel
<stalefist> can someone help me out with installing beryl?
<idefixx> cchanc1: just wanted to add that ;)
<dougsko> dennis_: after your bios, but before the splash screen
<danlock2> purpzey, yes.
<PurpZeY> danlock2: thanks
<danlock2> hmmm, okay, so lets say i am installing server edition, when i do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it goes through the install and then hangs once it reboots, any ideas?
<dupas> In wine, can you set your base working env to "/media/windows/c/" and have it work correctly off a mounted ntfs drive?
<dennis_> dougsko: ah  Ok thanks.  Can't believe i did such a dumb thing.
<s0nix> In VMWare Workstation: What is the difference between "New Virtual Machine" and "New Team"
<vecina> Why is my hald getting messed up when i shut down my computer? I have to reinstall dbus sometimes to get automounting back, and if i dont reinstall hal, i get graphical errors
<dougsko> dennis_: it happens to everyone :)
<dupas> or somehow use the .wine env but then use the program i'm running as base without running a terminal?
<Fylk> Any ideas when we are getting the Pidgin update?
<dennis_> dougsko: thanks   later.
<dougsko> good luck
<mjponce> si ivanhoe, limpiar las galleticas
<danlock2> hmmm, okay, so lets say i am installing server edition, when i do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it goes through the install and then hangs once it reboots, any ideas?
<stalefist> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade does it upgrade my ubuntu from edgy to feisty?
<dupas> so like, I could use .wine as the env but run wow.exe from "/media/windows/c/program files/world of warcraft/"?
<danlock2> hmmm, okay, so lets say i am installing server edition, when i do an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it goes through the install and then hangs once it reboots, any ideas?
<dupas> and make it think that its in C:/program files/world of warcraft/ ?
<wastrel> danlock2:  where does it hang
<progress0r> im working on a server where there are several dns mx records pointing to it (all the same external ip). Originally all the FQDN and aliases were spread across one line - xx.xx.xx.xx host.domain1.com alias1 host.domain2.com alias2 host.domain3.com alias3. This is not correct is it? Shouldnt these be listed on seperate lines?
<rttm> my usb drive disappears after i plug it in. use to work a while back but now its gone ?
<danlock2> wastrel, right after the end of the progress bar. the screen goes blank.
<Twinkle_RIP> hi, i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu 6.1 to 7.04, but each time i'm getting this messege >> Failed to fetch http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<fotoflo_> stalefist, im doing this right now
<stalefist> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade does it upgrade my ubuntu from edgy to feisty?
<PloneDudez> hi wastrl : wc -l folder/* ..this command prints the lines correctly...but when it encounters a subfolder..it doesnt go inside and print the number of lines in it oso... U know how to do recursively
<stalefist> ah
<Fylk> Guys, Gaim update coming soon?
<wastrel> gaim!
<fotoflo_> stalefist,  first you change all the sources in your sources.lit to feisty from edgy, then refresh sources, then dist-upgrade
<stalefist> does anyone else get a whining noise on a laptop?
<EchoBinary> Flyk: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+Beta7+DEB-package?content=57356
<fotoflo_> stalefist, thats your fan getting old
<stalefist> its a new laptop
<EchoBinary> :)
<fotoflo_> or hitting something
<progress0r> no takers eh?
<z0x1c> progress0r, display of DNS MX records is independent of their storage. "host -t mx host.com" is quite legible.
<wescotte> I'm running off a liveCD and I want to install kdenlive (to play with) when I sudo apt-get install kdenlive it says it can't install because it has 2 dependencies.. why isn't it installing the dependenices too?
<tjabri_> ubuntu is the shiznit, now coming to a Dell near you
<EchoBinary> indeed
<progress0r> z0x1c: thanks. Im referring to the /etc/hosts file listing.
<stalefist> fotoflo_: so if i dont replace edgy with feisty in my sources but i still still do a dist-upgrade will it still stay at 6.10?
<fotoflo_> stalefist, it wont do jack
<danlock2> wastrel any ideas?
<Twinkle_RIP> any one??
<craigbass1976> Twinkle_RIP, what?
<z0x1c> progress0r, /etc/hosts only does name-to-ip; it doesn't know what an MX record is
<Twinkle_RIP> i'm trying to upgrade ubuntu 6.1 to 7.04, but each time i'm getting this messege >> Failed to fetch http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) <<< this
<craigbass1976> Twinkle_RIP, oh, the upgrade?
<Twinkle_RIP> yeah
<wastrel> danlock2:  sounds like the x server is failing to bring up gdm. if you do ctrl-alt-f1 at the blank screen do you get a terminal?
<dennis_> There was a doug something who helped me a little bit ago, are you still on?
<danlock2> hmmm, i'll have to try that.
<tjabri_> TO UPGRADE: follow these instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<danlock2> its a school machine.
<craigbass1976> I've never done an upgrade in Ubuntu, but it's been my experience in cent and fedora that you're better off with a clean install.
<progress0r> z0x1c: correct. My question is: if you have several mx records for different domains and server names and they all point to this box, should the hosts file have all these FQDN and aliases on one line or one line for each?
<craigbass1976> Twinkle_RIP, if you've got a seperate /home partition, you can even leave your data alone.
<z0x1c> progress0r, the hosts file doesn't have anything to do with MX records - it can be empty as far as MTA's are concerned.
<GigaClon> I just upgraded to feisty and now my buttons have trash in them http://filebox.vt.edu/users/miwilso2/trash.png
<danlock2> wastrel: its a school machine, i'll try thursday
<stalefist> so does anyone know why my laptop might make a small whine noise?
<danlock2> wastrel: that should bring up a prompt tho, right?
<Twinkle_RIP> nope, don't have one..
<progress0r> z0x1c: ah ok. im installing zimbra and its picky. just wondering thanks!
<EchoBinary> diablox: that worked perfectly!
<EchoBinary> thanks man
<Twinkle_RIP> i use windows actually
<diabolix> holly "09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0" batman...
<diabolix> EchoBinary, no prob.
<wastrel> danlock2:  ideally :]    also, you could try getting into the grub menu during boot and using the recovery mode instead of normal boot
<fotoflo_> upgrading ubuntu is so much easier, and freer then updating windows.
<fotoflo_> wow
<rothfuss> hd-dvd?
<ste-foy> Hello here
<danlock2> wastrel: okay, I'll give it a try, i think we'll end up using free BSD anyways tho... **pukes**
<EchoBinary> now the next question is trying to get my stylus to work on the tablet screen  lol
<diabolix> what about hd-dvd? i just like that number.
<diabolix> freebsd is awsome.
<PloneDudez> hi..anyone knoes how to use the "wc" command recursively and print all the lines in a folder...thanks
<dennis_> dougsko: I rebooted, at the boot screen, changed the boot to boot -s, typed in my login and password and I'm basically in the same spot.  I must have missed something.
<craigbass1976> Twinkle_RIP, you could still have a /home partition.  I can't help you, but thought I'd offer that info.  If you do end up doign a clean install, make a / and /home partiton next time, then just don't format it when something after feisty comes out and you install.
<fotoflo_> PloneDudez, man wc
<thunder> hi all. just need a bit of help. anyone here know how to compile a kernel module?  I havent a clue.
<diabolix> i like having a /usr partition mounted as XFS. it makes things load faster.
<danlock2> diabolix, yes, but i like a gui, that works well.
<diabolix> freebsd has a gui.
<EchoBinary> diablox: does freebsd have xfs support yet?
<diabolix> it has many guis.
<danlock2> diabolix, not that are easy to install :-(
<diabolix> EchoBinary, no.
<EchoBinary> freebsd has as many guis as linux can have
<craigbass1976> thunder, I just got done compiling apache and php.  If it's anyting like that I can help
<usser> PloneDudez: cat /directory/* | wc -l
<tjabri_> freebsd is the devil, that's what my momma always said
<Twinkle_RIP> hmm
<Twinkle_RIP> ok thanx
<danlock2> diabolix: what gui should i use for it?
<diabolix> PCBSD has an easy gui, it comes with kde.
<thunder> craigbass1976, I am not sure.   I just went thru synaptic looking for a dkms module for my webcam, and I can only find a source for it, which says i need kernel source and kernel headers. I am lost
<diabolix> PCBSD is the ubuntu of freebsd.
<z0x1c> PloneDudez, do you want each file individually or a sum total?
<craigbass1976> What port does cups run on, 631?
* usser PCBSD is a windows of BSDs
<EchoBinary> general question...  setting up a file server with a huge raid drive 2TB+ hosting mostly files in the 1GB+ range...   any suggestions for cross platform filesystem types that would be performance minded?
<thunder> Camera uses SPCA5XX
<danlock2> diabolix: okay...  I'll probablly just stick with my terminal... I have to choose an operating system for these bad boys soon.
<diabolix> danlock2, who are you picking an os for?
<fotoflo_> PloneDudez, looks like you might have to write a shell script
<demonspork> I followed the instructions on the web page that ubotu gave me and now I still can't play DVDs
<danlock2> diabolix: its a cyber-defense competiton
<thunder> craigbass1976, ttbomk, cups is on 631 - at least it was where i came from.
<danlock2> as i know the most about linux in the group, i'm sorta in charge
<Rimtech> what are my options of syncronizing my windows mobile 5.0 pda with some pim in linux... preferably thunderbird
<diabolix> danlock2, most windows users tend to feel most confortable in kde, but i like to freak people out and use fluxbox or openstep.
<wescotte> anyone know how to get kdenlive to work w/ 7.04?
<mjbrooks> diabolix, lol
<danlock2> diabolix.... OS, not GUI.
<craigbass1976> thunder, did you get a pm?
<mjbrooks> diabolix, enlightenment is good for that too
<diabolix> danlock2, oh... i like ubuntu cause its usually easy to set up.
<z0x1c> danlock2, what is your objection to FreeBSD? Linux' firewall is arguably more configurable, and FreeBSD has no equivalent to SELinux. good server OS, though.
<m1ce> is anyone having trouble with near 100% cpu usage in 7.04, despite no single process taking up too much memory?
<thunder> yes craigbass1976 I just replied to it
<PloneDudez> sorry my PC hung.... anyone knoes how to use the "WC" command recursively and count the number of lines in a folder and subfolders...
<z0x1c> PloneDudez, do you want each file individually or a sum total?
<fotoflo_> PloneDudez, looks like you might have to write a shell script
<craigbass1976> thunder, oh, I don't see the reply
<danlock2> diabolix, i have to have @ least one windows box, and one legacy box, and i have to have FTP, Email, web server, remote programming enviroment and DNS, pick me a good OS for most of the systems.
<thunder> Ah. Hold on craigbass1976 I am not registered yet
<thunder> I will have to login on my registered nick
<danlock2> z0x1C: i'm just not used to a command line
<mjbrooks> m1ce, which process?
<cchance> Ho do i add myself to the www-data group
<cchance> how*
<diabolix> danlock2, slackware comes with most of that stuff, and its easy to admin remotely.
<craigbass1976> J^son, You there?
<PloneDudez> the wc command just counts the number of lines...in all the files...but when it encounters a directory..it doesnt go inside oso
<z0x1c> danlock2, oh, FreeBSD can use Gnome or KDE just like any linux distro. you might be SOL for Beryl, but that won't make you safer
<craigbass1976> J^son, dude, man, guymandude?
<HymnToLife> diabolix, any linux is easy to admin remotely, just install an SSH server...
<Rimtech> what are my options of syncronizing my windows mobile 5.0 pda with some pim in linux... preferably thunderbird
<diabolix> danlock2, slackware comes with just about every editor under the sun as well.
<PloneDudez> i useing this wc -l folder/*
<m1ce> no process has any significant cpu percentage, yet the system monitor shows the cpu near 100% at all times
<HymnToLife> (same goes with FBSD of course)
<usser> PloneDudez: calls for shell script allright
<diabolix> HymnToLife, slackware focuses on CLI based administration tools tho.
<drivamgr2006> hold on craig i will try under my regd nick
<PloneDudez> usser: how do u dat shell script...sorry for my ignorance..
<danlock2> diabolix, yeah, i've learned A LOT about FreeBSD in the past few months
<z0x1c> PloneDudez, ok, if you want each file - "find /dir -type f -print0 | xargs -0 wc -l"
<HymnToLife> diabolix, so does Gentoo, for example
<HymnToLife> or FBSD
<diabolix> HymnToLife, but slackware ships with all of the tools he needs.
<danlock2> diabolix, I just don't like a command line
<danlock2> lol
<PCGenie> q: how do I check my kernel to make sure that it I have the right one for AMD64 (ubuntu 6.06 LTS)?
<wastrel> PloneDudez:  find foldername/ -type f -exec wc -l {} \;
<HymnToLife> PCGenie, uname -a
<wastrel> PloneDudez:  no total tho
<Rimtech> PCGenie: uname -a
<PCGenie> thx
<HymnToLife> Rimtech, u g0t pwn3d ;)
<Rimtech> heh
<diabolix> danlock2, slackware comes with kde, but you will have to use the command line for things like turning on ftp, and enabling apache and whatnot.
<cchance> How do i gain Access to /var/www/
<z0x1c> wastrel / PloneDudez: fwiw, xargs tends to be more efficient than -exec where applicable
<Rimtech> what are my options of syncronizing my windows mobile 5.0 pda with some pim in linux... preferably thunderbird?
<sanityx> Whats a good tool for creating ISO files?
<Rimtech> sanityx: mkisofs
<danlock2> diabolix, for windows i can use Server 2003, or XP with no SP or SP1 or SP2, for Linux i can use red hat 9, red hat 8, fedora core 3 thru 6, ubuntu server and desktop 6.10 and a few flavors of CentOS
<sanityx> any gui ones?
<ste-foy> Hello who can help me for beryl ?
<mjbrooks> sanityx, k3b or gnomebaker
<wastrel> z0x1c:  but then i don't get to use cryptic {} \;
<sanityx> mjbrooks, Gnomebaker can CREATE isos?
<diabolix> danlock2, it also comes with xfce, fluxbox, windowmaker, blackbox, and probably five others that i'm forgetting...
<Music_Shuffle> ste-foy: might get better luck in #ubuntu-effects
<danlock2> okay,
<mjbrooks> sanityx, I believe so
<danlock2> i need to chose an OS first
<danlock2> :-P
<diabolix> danlock2, you don't know linux until you do slackware or gentoo.
<Rimtech> sanityx: why would you need a gui one? the command line is actually easier... mkisofs -o filename.iso /path/to/files
<asc> cchance: use 'sudo chown myusername' to make the folder yours, or use sudo when moving things to or editing things in the folder
<sanityx> Rimtech, k ill try it
<ferret_0567> How do I add something to the cron daemon so that a command runs at every reboot?
<asc> actually 'sudo chown myusername /var/www' I suppose
<z0x1c> wastrel, lol. good point.
<cchance> asc, jlj told me not to do that and about chewed my neck off when i did
<diabolix> danlock2, debian is nice, but it includes too many things that are particular to debian.
<diabolix> danlock2, arch is also good.
<PloneDudez> z0x1c: thanks ...seems like ur command is doing the trick...
<ste-foy> oki Music_Shuffle
<danlock2> for UNIX's i have FreeBSD, OpenBSD, and NetBSD,
<PloneDudez> thanks to wastrel oso...
<asc> cchance: Probably using sudo is the way to go then, although I'd love to know what's wrong with chowning /var/www
<danlock2> then there are a few other things..... like IPcop, monowall, pfsense, bartpe, backtrack and memory tester
<HymnToLife> I usually just move the root of my Apache to somewhere in my home dir
<asc> Wonder if he'd be okay with a subfolder owned by you
<HymnToLife> no need for sudo or chown then :)
<diabolix> danlock2, so... what exactly are you looking for?
<Rimtech> what are my options of syncronizing my windows mobile 5.0 pda with some pim in linux... preferably thunderbird?
<cchance> asc, something about messing up the sudo command in entirety
<noelferreira> how to run a sudo command with given password in it?
<cchance> asc, then i got to change the apache settings around to have it point to it and i dont need to do that
<wastrel> nothing wrong with chowning /var/www, might mess up your apache tho
<z0x1c> diabolix, I dunno - gentoo's good for a hobby, but where you see "particular to debian", I see "stable platform"
<Marupa> anyone know of a decent circuit builder application?
<asc> Funky.  It hasn't caused any problems with sudo for me.
<boris55> i always get rid of sudo on my home puter
<asc> cchance: Well, you'd just use the address mywebsiteaddress.com/subfolder/file
<cchance> ljl, you there?
<diabolix> z0x1c, i consider slackware to be more stable than debian. gentoo is good for learning.
<cchance> asc, well i could try it since its only being used for my network homepage and for testing
<z0x1c> diabolix, interesting. I haven't tried slack since (*cough* 3.5?). I'm a FreeBSD fanatic for servers, though.
<Rimtech> z0x1c: gentoo used to be much better... i used to have no problem... now it's next to impossible to get gentoo installed at all... and critical bugs make their way into the tree way too often.
<Rimtech> z0x1c: which is why i'm with ubuntu now... and loving it
<diabolix> z0x1c, slackware is alot like freebsd.. same init scripts for the most part to.
<z0x1c> Rimtech, also interesting feedback. my problem with gentoo is that there is no OS, there
<HymnToLife> Rimtech, I just installed a Gentoo a few weeks ago with no problem...
<joaco> helo
<joaco> whats up
<cchance> ASC: "sudo mkdir /var/www/www/" ?
<z0x1c> not possible to take a set of scripts or conventions from one gentoo install and expect them to work on another
<wastrel> ferret_0567:  if you want things to run at boot you would probably use an init script rather than a cron job
<danlock2> diabolix, i have 10 KVM's, I have to have one legacy machine, and at least one windows.  I have to have and FTP server, and Email server, a webserver, a remote programming enviro, and a DNS server.
<Rimtech> HymnToLife: using solely the gentoo handbook as an install references?
<HymnToLife> Rimtech, yep
<asc> cchance: Yeah, then sudo chown /var/www/www to yourself
<burnerx> does anyone know of any opensource shopping cart i can use ?
<sanityx> Anybody running vmware server on feisty?
<z0x1c> Rimtech, agreed - Ubuntu is so-far, so-good here as well.
<corevette> hd dvd
<madman91> hey guys
<diabolix> danlock2, any linux can do all of those.
<cchance> asc, ok
<danlock2> yeah
<joaco> mmmmmmmmmmm {
<ArBo_HaCkEr> hello
<Rimtech> HymnToLife: you lie. I've tried 6 times and every time the gentoo install comes out borked. maybe it's cuz of my jmicron controller... ubuntu seems to handle it well
<danlock2> so just pick my flavor?
<diabolix> danlock2, i guess go with what you are comfortable with.
<Punkunity> so i just read htis article about Bots, and how they are like armies that infiltrate and take down servers and online communities
<z0x1c> diabolix, I'll keep that in mind re: slack. I <3 rc.conf. runlevels and crazy /etc hierarchy seem to get in the way
<joaco> hey i have mexican
<shapka> hi all ... ;)
<anchor> does anyone have any with a logitech usb headset under ubuntu?
<Punkunity> i think that is sone awesome stuff, its like online terrorism,. or ectortion
<soyporti> hello could anyone guide me in my problem? firefox is not downloading anything.
<ArBo_HaCkEr> alguien habla espaol, Hola
<cchance> asc, Thank You
<HymnToLife> Rimtech, calling others liars when they can do things you cannot do is not a proof of maturity...
<soyporti> hola Arbo
<soyporti> como estas
<ArBo_HaCkEr> bien y tu
<danlock2> diabolix, i like ubuntu, and know a lot about freeBSD, for a complete noob, so i think I'll go with Ubuntu Server and FreeBSD, and hope that those systems like to play nice with eachother.
<soyporti> con un problema aqui
<asc> cchance: Glad to help
<danlock2> and one that has PFsense.
<diabolix> z0x1c, you may wana check out arch linux as well. its like a binary version of gentoo.
<wastrel> hispanohablantes , por favor usen #ubuntu-es
<cables> anchor, i plugged mine in and it worked right away
<Johnston> ok here is my problem, I can only load my computer with the ubuntu disk. Ubuntu freezes in both normal and rocever mode. How can I go about figuring out what is the problem?
<ArBo_HaCkEr> cual
<Rimtech> HymnToLife: taking things conversed in IRC so seriously is not a sign of maturity either, I was just kiddin' around jeeze.
<soyporti> lo lamento no se mucho de esto aun
<kazim59> soyporti: .... more information?
<anchor> I've gotten sound to work, but the in-line controls only change the master volume
<diabolix> danlock2, they use the same code in alot of cases, so i would hope so.
<anchor> yfor the default mixer (built in speakers)
<danlock2> diabolix, yeah.  Have you ever played with PfSense?
<diabolix> z0x1c, a binary version of gentoo with rc.conf
<diabolix> danlock2, nope.
<madman91> guys.. why does aptitude remove some packages automatically  because it says they are not being used?
<HymnToLife> Rimtech, an insult is an insult, IRC or not
<danlock2> diabloix, its a firewall on top of a BSD>
<ArBo_HaCkEr> aja pero q problema tienes
<z0x1c> diabolix, ah. I'll keep that in mind as well.
<Rimtech> So nobody here has a PocketPC with WM5?
<ArBo_HaCkEr> yo tambien soy medio nuevo en linux
<HymnToLife> madman91, because they are no longer being used ?
<soyporti> Kazim59: i recently intalled the plug in down thwm all and i ask firefox to doesn't show the window where it shows de downloading process
<Danrarbcee> 09 F9 anyone?
<arrenlex> madman91: To keep your system clean. If you install application foobar, and it installs libfoobar as a dependency. Then you remove foobar, but the libfoobar package is still on your system, being useless.
<madman91> HymnToLife: how does aptitude decide that?
<soyporti> ArBo mi firefox no descarga
<anchor> ha, is digg still being overrun?
<Danrarbcee> yes
<lpanebr> hello ubuntus
<madman91> arrenlex: no.. not like that.. i mean sometimes aptitude just removes some apps for no reason
<Rimtech> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<soyporti> se molestarn si seguimos hablando as
<arrenlex> madman91: Those useless packages which were installed as dependencies for a package which is now removed are cleaned by aptitude.
<cables> madman91, because it knows which packages need what
<madman91> arrenlex: it says "not being used" even though i didnt remove any
<cables> !coc | Rimtech
<ubotu> Rimtech: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<HymnToLife> madman91, that's a very good question :p maybe packages that were installed as dependencies and are no longre needed
<wastrel> mmm factoids
<ArBo_HaCkEr> desde cuando?
<joaco>                 jjjjjj}}
<noelferreira> how can i make a scripr that runs to applications in two diferent consoles and with a given password?
<burnerx> anyone know how to setup mpd & icecast 2 ?
<lpanebr> does anyone use a Asus M2V mobo?
<arrenlex> Rimtech: Thanks, I haven't seen that in almost 20 seconds.
<burnerx> i can't get mpd to connect to icecast2
<ArBo_HaCkEr> q tipo de archivos no te descarga
<jamis_lappy> Pelo, it works thanks! (too bad the amd64 cd didn't boot...
<Rimtech> arrenlex: I don't understand... I was just reading it in a forum and I don't understand this
<soyporti> ningun archivo
<anchor> is there anyway to change the default alsamixer?
<wastrel> !es | ArBo_HaCkEr soyporti
<ubotu> ArBo_HaCkEr soyporti: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<madman91> HymnToLife: thanks
<wastrel> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<madman91> cables: thanks
<ArBo_HaCkEr> q error te sale
<madman91> arrenlex: thanks
<bruenig> PloneDudez, did you figure it out?
<soyporti> instale down thwem all el complemento que es como download accelerator y le dije que no mostrara la barra de descarga y de ahi ni ms
<idefixx> !es | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<wastrel> i already did that
<Vorian> welcome Ubuntu
<soyporti> debemos dejar de hablar en espaol por reglas internas adios ArBo Gracias por tu ayuda
<Rimtech> what is this zero nine eff nine stuff? i don't get it...
<marko86> HI
<arrenlex> anchor: Several... the easy way is like this in /etc/asound.conf where "headset" is the name of the card as indicated by cat /proc/asound/cards: http://arrenlex.ls.la/asound.conf.usbheadsetbak
<bruenig> Rimtech, don't worry about it
<ArBo_HaCkEr> it's ok
<marko86> SOME BODY SPEAK SPANISH
<Rimtech> bruenig: I desperately want to understand.
<arrenlex> anchor: The harder way deals with assigning indices in modprobe.d. Use it if the method above messes up dmix, aoss, etc.
<ArBo_HaCkEr> yes, i do
<bruenig> Rimtech, it is the decrypting code for HD-DVD
<anchor> k, i'll give it a shot
<mjbrooks> !es > marko86
<noelferreira> how can i make a scripr that runs to applications in two diferent consoles and with a given password?
<marko86> HOLA
<marko86> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL?
<Rimtech> bruenig: all hd-dvd's?
<bruenig> noelferreira, a script is not going to be able to put its own password in, you are better off running it as root
<bruenig> Rimtech, of those produced currently
<arrenlex> Rimtech: Yes, all current HDDVDs. You should take this to #tapthru or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  I just downloaded xchat 2.6.8 for ubuntu, and it says it needs the package libdbus-1-2.  Feisty has 1-3 installed.  Is there a way I can use it?
<ArBo_HaCkEr> no, you can't speak spanish at this channel
<wastrel> no, no hablo espenol, nadie hablan espanol.  use #ubuntu-es para hablar espanol
<bruenig> showoff
<noelferreira> bruenig: i want an icon in my desktop that performs that operation. what should i do?
<Rimtech> On to a different topic... How can I sync my pda(dell axim x51v, windows mobile 5.0) with thunderbird under ubuntu?
<bruenig> noelferreira, for security reasons such a thing can't be done, you can run the script as root perhaps, you would need to add an exception to /etc/sudoers though to allow you to execute it without having to put your password in
<wastrel> you could call gksudo in the script
<bruenig> true
<noelferreira> and if theres no pass bruenig how can i make an aplication icon open two consoles?
<bruenig> noelferreira, what do you mean open two consoles?
<arrenlex> noelferreira: xterm & ; xterm &
<lee_> Has anyone installed U7.04 64bit over an i386 installation?
<bruenig> is that what he is talking about?
<arrenlex> noelferreira: xterm & xterm &
<noelferreira> ah that's it arrenlex
<vbabiy> is there any way to not have gnome put all your network mounts on your desktop
<Johnston> can someone help me fix an unbootable system?
<arrenlex> !rescue | Johnston
<ubotu> Johnston: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<noelferreira> and there's no command arrenlex such as for example sudo mms --paswors="dfasffa"?
<cables> vbabiy, hit alt-f2 and type gconf-editor
<EchoBinary> anyone know if there is an ubuntu equivelant to OneNote? :)
<Johnston> where do you get an atlenate cd from the ubuntu website?
<arrenlex> noelferreira: I highly advise you not to embed a password plaintext in a script like that. What are you trying to do?
<craigbass1976> Johnston, what's your message, or it just doesn't boot and you see nothing?
<anchor> that did the trick arrenlex, thanks.
<vbabiy> cables: ok
<Rimtech> Thank you all for your very generous comments and solutions to my very unique question... you have made my day so much easier and yada yada
<Foon> I have a question, I use no-ip.com to get a host name, but the IP that points to that is my router, how would I go about, say, giving specific computers behind the router, hostnames that resolve to comp1.myhost.no-ip.com?
<Madpilot> Johnston, same place you downloaded the regular ISO
<Johnston> it freezes with no message
<marko86> hi
<cables> vbabiy, go to apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<noelferreira> make an icon running two diferent aplications in two diferente consoles without the need of writing the password of su arrenlex
<kruncher> I need some help getting my refresh rate up higher on my monitor
<idefixx> Foon: you cant do that
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  I just downloaded xchat 2.6.8 for ubuntu, and it says it needs the package libdbus-1-2.  Feisty has 1-3 installed.  Is there a way I can use it?
<arrenlex> noelferreira: These are applications that require root access?
<vbabiy> thanks cables;
<craigbass1976> Madpilot, what does that cd do that you can't do with something like knoppix or dsl?  DOes it have some sort of built in troubleshooter?
<Foon> idefixx: ? how come?
<wastrel> vbabiy:  in gconf-editor  apps > nautilus > desktop  uncheck "volumes_visible"
<kruncher> I can get it to (and past) 1280x1024 at 75 (or 85hz) but ubuntu will only let me go to 56hz
<wastrel> bah
<noelferreira> yes arrenlex. one of them
<vbabiy> thanks guys
<Rimtech> Jason8: why don't you just type "sudo apt-get install xchat"?
<Madpilot> craigbass1976, it's got the older-style installer, which is more complex than the desktop installer
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Add that particular command to the sudoers list without a password, and then use sudo to invoke it without having to type a password.
<|Jason8|> Rimtech: because that gets xchat-gnome, and that is the most horrible thing ever.
<Foon> idefixx: how come I can't do that?
<idefixx> Foon: its just not possible tcp/ip knows nothing about hostnames and you cant assign different inet ips to computers behind the router.
<Johnston> all the site is showing is desktop and regualr no alternat install
<danlock2> so ubuntu server 6.10 would be a good *nix to use for a FTP, email, web server, remote programming enviroment, and DNS?
<axl000> how can i change the contextual menu (that when i right click on desktop) sorry for my bad enlgish
<Johnston> nm
<wastrel> Foon:  because of the way DNS works and NAT
<craigbass1976> |Jason8|, could you get the correct libdbus.deb package and install that?
<z9999> I'm in deep now, the system will no longer boot. Can someone please help?
<Johnston> found it
<wastrel> Foon:  does noip.com allow you to set up subdomains like that?
<Foon> er, ah, so they'd all have to be in the DMZ and pointed to by individual DNS entries in the nameserver?
<Rimtech> Jason8: actually if you go to the add/remove programs app in feisty there are two different entries... one is for xchat on it's own and another is for xchat-gnome
<danlock2> so ubuntu server 6.10 would be a good *nix to use for a FTP, email, web server, remote programming enviroment, and DNS?
<Alonea> anyone ever installed ie6 on wine? I can't seem to get it to install.
<Foon> wastrel: not that I know of, not with a free account at any rate
<z0x1c> danlock2, I'd go FreeBSD for OS, ProFTPD for ftp, qmail for e-mail. and of course Apache/BIND for HTTP/DNS.
<arrenlex> Alonea: You can't install ie6 on plain wine anymore because of how they implemented gecko. Use the ies4linux script.
<Foon> but I figured that whatever was contained within the *.myhost bit was under my control
<usser> Alonea: do u use ies4linux?
<wastrel> Foon:  so that's another reason you can't do it :] 
<arrenlex> Alonea: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<nicolas> Hi. I would like to customize my display to be able to use a  8-bit PseudoColor display
<danlock2> z0x1C: thanks man.  I have my competition on 18th, so i need to start getting my boxes set up, and i just couldn't deice.
<danlock2> decide*
<re2n> hai.........
<idefixx> Foon: it is.. that doesnt change the fact that your router doesnt care :)
<wastrel> Foon:  what you can do is set up port forwarding and NAT/masquerading.
<Foon> NAT masquerading?
<brussel_> Which deity could handle putting the G15 keyboard into the repository? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2576049&postcount=314 for more info...
<thesoldier> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Foon> idefixx: ah
<z0x1c> danlock2, maybe swap in slackware for FreeBSD if you have to use a Linux distro, and it's as good as BSD-like as diabolix says
<Rimtech> Foon: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<richaoj> what up room
<AngryElf> how do I figure out what to put for DISPLAY=?  inorder to send stuff to different screens?.
<danlock2> z0x1C: naw, i just have to have @ least one windows, and one legacy.
<richaoj> has anyone in here had success using the 915resolution package
<idefixx> Foon: what wastrel say is correct though you can forward different port on your router to different ips in your lan.
<danlock2> z0x1C: so i'm thinking windows server 2003 for my windows / legacy?
<Alonea> usser: yeah, I do, but I don't need to use IE6, I just need it installed so I can try installing other programs that wont install without it.
<Foon> Rimtech: thanks much :)
<noelferreira> how can i run two different applications in two different consoles with one command?
<Foon> idefixx: yeah, I've been able to make my tux box's port 22 and 80 public thusfar
<kevinrose> http://digg.com/mods/Join_the_digg_channel_on_irc_gg_center_net_SUPPORT_DIGG_S_CAUSE
<usser> Alonea: what are u talking about what other programs on linux require ie? in wine there's gecko now
<usser> Alonea: instead of ie
<lee_> hi all
<Foon> but I'd like to be able to assign the tux box its own internet hostname
<Foon> (within the no-ip one)
<kevinrose> http://digg.com/mods/Join_the_digg_channel_on_irc_gg_center_net_SUPPORT_DIGG_S_CAUSE
<kevinrose> http://digg.com/mods/Join_the_digg_channel_on_irc_gg_center_net_SUPPORT_DIGG_S_CAUSE
<idefixx> Foon: if you've got just one ip assigned by your provider that is simply not possible.
<kevinrose> http://digg.com/mods/Join_the_digg_channel_on_irc_gg_center_net_SUPPORT_DIGG_S_CAUSE
<kevinrose> http://digg.com/mods/Join_the_digg_channel_on_irc_gg_center_net_SUPPORT_DIGG_S_CAUSE
<danlock2> kevinrose.... quit spamming.
<HymnToLife> Foon, you can't do that (with No-IP's $0 service, at least)
<wastrel> Foon:  since they are the authority for that domain they'd have to set up a subdomain for you
<arrenlex> noelferreira: xterm -e "command 1" & xterm -e "command 2" &
<dheala> hi
<Foon> idefixx: okay, good simple answer :)
<dheala> hiiiiiiiiii
<Foon> wastrel: ahhhhh I see
<Alonea> usser: I mean installing something like MSN messenger or Musicmatch in wine.
<Foon> so if I want subdomains that I can manage, I need to pay for my own, eh?
<arrenlex> Alonea: MSN won't run well in Wine. Why would you want to, anyway? Use gaim.
<arrenlex> Alonea: Dunno what musicmatch is.
<Foon> (domain)
<richaoj> why would you want musicmatch.  that is the shittiest software known to man
<Rimtech> Alonea,userr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<idefixx> HymnToLife: how can he do that even if the dns provider would allow him to configure custom cnames? all his 'servers' are behind a simple router?
<madman91> how do i access the gnome compiz settings?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | richaoj
<ubotu> richaoj: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lee_> Has anyone installed "Feisty Fawn" 64 over an i386 installation?
<richaoj> sorry
<wastrel> Foon:  unless you can find a service that'll do it for you free :] 
<Foon> heheh
<Foon> know of any? ;D
<wastrel> madman91:  system > preferences > gl desktop
<wastrel> madman91:  assuming you have gnome-compiz-manager installed
<madman91> wastrel: ahh..
<noelferreira> didn't work arranlex
<Alonea> arrenlex: musicmatch is a music player, but the nice thing is the On Demand service. Can listen to any song in their database at CD quality.
<vbabiy> hey guys any idea when i first boot ubuntu it takes like 3min before the yellow bar starts to move, the live cd did not do this
<arrenlex> noelferreira: Define "doesn't work"?
<madman91> wastrel: thank you!!
<axl000> wastrel:  how can i change the contextual menu (that when i right click on desktop) sorry for my bad english
<PetFish> lo - Anyone know how I can use the :COOKIE: string in a Ktorrent RSS feed?
<vbabiy> could this be a driver thing?
<underwatercow> I need to kill my X server so I can install new video drivers, but it keeps restarting. How can I stop it from doing this?
<jnguy> Hi. Anyone know how to determine which process is using a module?
<jnguy> underwatercow: stop gdm
<jnguy> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<noelferreira> arrenlex: i need a desktop icon
<jnguy> or kdm
<wastrel> axl000:  i don't know
<jnguy> your display manager.
<noelferreira> it says can't create child process arrenlex
<underwatercow> jnguy: Can I kill it like a normal process?
<jnguy> errr. better idea to use init.d
<noelferreira> arrenlex: xterm -e sudo vdr --lib=/usr/lib/vdr --config=/etc/vdr --video=/var/spool/video --epgfile=/var/spool/epg -Psc -P'softdevice -vo xv:' & xterm -e /usr/sbin/gboxx86 &
<asc> underwatercow: yes, but it will restart
<axl000> mmm
<underwatercow> what does init.d do?
<jnguy> it manages those services.
<asc> underwaercow: it contains things that can be started and stopped, such as daemons and display managers
<wastrel> init.d  is part of the init system used for managing startup and shutdown
<underwatercow> ah... so how do I kill X and make it stay dead until I restart or start it again manually?
<asc> underwatercow: still 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<jnguy> /etc/init.d/{g,k}dm stop
<z9999> Anyone able to get Ubuntu to boot for me?
<someone> :o
<underwatercow> asc: thanks... and to start it again? /etc/init.d/gdm start? lol
<diabolix> z9999, does you're pc say no OS?
<asc> underwatercow: Yep
<jnguy> underwatercow: yes
<underwatercow> asc, jnguy: thanks
<jnguy> any takers on the module question?
<Wamphyri> what would cause ubuntu's internet connection to be spotty?
<noelferreira> arrenlex: did you understand what i need?
<rttm> is there a fix for the disappearing usb drive problem ?
<diabolix> jnguy, processes don't use modules, the only thing they can do is interface with the kernel and use them indirectly.
<nicolas__> Hi
<jnguy> diabolix: Ah. Makes more sense.
<z9999> diabolix: No, it says my session only lasted 10 seconds, and this is after removing an alsa manual install which had caused problems.
<jnguy> basically sound isn't working, and fuser/lsof on /dev/dsp returns nothing.
<diabolix> jnguy, has it ever worked?
<jnguy> yep.
<jnguy> something is blocking it.
<Taladan> jnguy lsmod|grep snd
<gkelly> HELP. I can't get audio in Gnome, but I can cat a file to /dev/sound1 and get noise.
<nicolas__> Hi...I would like to configure my ubuntu7 to be able to use a 8-bit pseudocolor display...?
<jnguy> its there...
<Taladan> Also - I noticed the other day KDE had locked up my sound somehow...logging out and restarting the x server brought it right back up...don't know how or why
<|Jason8|> Is anyone in here using X-Chat (Not Xchat-gnome)?
<z9999> It's not my system and I'm not familiar with Linux or how to login with one of the failsafe sessions as it recommends, or what to do once I were able to.
<diabolix> jnguy, try running esd from a term.
<Taladan> Jasoon8 - yes
<crimsun> jnguy: what's the issue? (I just reattached)
<Taladan> crimsun: something's blocking his audio
<|Jason8|> Taladan: on 7.04?  I can't get mine to install and it's not in synaptic
<jnguy> diabolix: That helped a lot actually.
<crimsun> Taladan: he needs: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<jnguy> I didn't know there was a /dev/snd
<wastrel> |Jason8|:  it's in universe,  have you enabled universe?
<jnguy> I was looking /dev/sound...
<Taladan> |Jason8|: yeah, but I already had it installed and did an upgrade...might wanna try to go through universe.
<gkelly> Hey I'm having sound problems too. Is this a common issue?
<jnguy> at some point it was /dev/sound right?
<crimsun> jnguy: no, that's what other distros use.
<jnguy> ohhh.
<crimsun> gkelly: depends what your "sound problem" is.
<noelferreira> how can i run two different applications in two different consoles with one command?
<Taladan> crimson lsof?  Hmm...don't think I've ever used that one.
<gkelly> crimsun : I can cat to /dev/audio1 and get noise, but no sound works in Gnome
<PCGenie> does 6.06 have kernel 2.6?
<Taladan> but that makes sense
<jbsn> i'm trying to apt-get install ncurses in 7.04 server, says it has no installation candidate, is ncurses called something else in Ubuntu ?
<crimsun> PCGenie: all Ubuntu releases have a 2.6 kernel.
<jnguy> wow. weird.
<diabolix> Taladan, list open files.
<jnguy> xpdf is using sound.
<Taladan> yeah
<diabolix> jnguy, wtf?
<jnguy> yeah, idk.
<PCGenie> crimsun, I have been looking for that. i want to upgrade my kernel; where is it?
<jnguy> [root@mrjack team2_prototype] # fuser /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<jnguy> /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p:    8147
<jnguy> [root@mrjack team2_prototype] # ps aux | grep 8147
<jnguy> jnguy     8147  0.1  0.6 12740 8412 ?        S    20:50   0:02 /usr/bin/xpdf /tmp/scop3.pdf
<jnguy> root      9231  0.0  0.0  2684  496 pts/8    S+   21:27   0:00 grep 8147
<jnguy> [root@mrjack team2_prototype] #
<jnguy> haha.
<crimsun> PCGenie: where is what?
<ivanhoe> happiness
<ivanhoe> dell acept ubuntu
<Madpilot> jnguy, pastebin next time, thanks
<jnguy> sorry.
<ivanhoe> http://direct2dell.com/one2one/archive/2007/05/01/13147.aspx
<PCGenie> crimsun, kernel 2.6 to upgrade my 2.4?
<crimsun> gkelly: Is ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' audible?
<PCGenie> crimsun,  a link or update url?
<crimsun> PCGenie: are you using a Ubuntu release?
<wastrel> ncurses eh
<jnguy> xmms doesn't automatically use dmix?
<Taladan> xpdf...?  Using the sound device?
<Taladan> how utterly weird.
<PCGenie> crimsun, dapper 6.06 LTX
<noelferreira> how can i run two different applications in two different consoles with one command?
<PCGenie> LTS meant
<crimsun> jnguy: xmms has nothing to do with dmix.  Dmix is an alsa-lib plugin.  XMMS is an application that can use the ALSA api.
<Taladan> noelferreira: probably write a script to do it.
<gkelly> crimsun : I just tried the asoundconf tool from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Sound and now it's working. Seems that it was using my onboard sound by default, which I disabled in the BIOS
<Rei-chan> PCGenie: Do you want to go off a LTS system to a new version?
<Wamphyri> what would cause ubuntu's internet connection to be spotty?
<crimsun> gkelly: good.
<PCGenie> Rei-chan, no I really just got this one stable
<javier> hi
<harris2004> i need some help
<jnguy> hm. I thought apps had to be configured to use dmix as the mixer
<PCGenie> Rei-chan, I would just like a kernel upgrade
<wastrel> jbsn:  apt-cache search ncurses | grep
<noelferreira> Taladan: can you give me an example?
<crimsun> PCGenie: if you're using 6.06 LTS, you're already using 2.6.15 by default.
<wastrel> er,
<wastrel> jbsn:  apt-cache search ncurses | grep ^ncurses
<diabolix> jnguy, most ubuntu apps use esd iirc.
<crimsun> PCGenie: is there any particular reason you want [or need]  an updated kernel?
<harris2004> i installed beryl...but it only works fine witht he first desktop and lags with the other ones..is there a fix???
<javier> i want to see dvd on ubuntu
<megafauna> CONGRATS on the DELL MARRIAGE
<crimsun> jnguy: no.  Apps are completely separate from dmix (as stated above).
<PCGenie> crimsun, oic, you are right? i am confused because my grub says that I am loading a k7 version vs. a k8
<kruncher> Why does my monitor display at the correct refresh rate when running from the live cd but not when running from the installed ubuntu?
<harris2004> whow...there are more ppl asking questions then helping
<crimsun> harris2004: that's the norm.
<Taladan> noelferreira: I don't know exactly what you're trying to do, but assuming you're opening a terminal in your gui like konsole or terminal, you could do something along the lines of have a script that opens the terminal and runs one program, then triggers another portion of the script that opens another terminal and runs the other program
<gkelly> Thanks!
<jnguy> hm. Interesting. Haven't really kept up with linux sound. I actually just recently upgraded to alsa. I was using OSS for the longest time.
<odat> anyone know how to get a bttv driver to load on startup
<noelferreira> Taladan: i need a desktop icon that makes that
<tgill430> playing with ryhtmbox im hearing things in my mp's3s i never herd before
<megafauna> tgill430 what do u mean?
<lethu> javier, for dvd --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626
<tgill430> got a saa7134 odat?
<tgill430> yeah myabe it's the placebo effect
<jnguy> lol. I'm not a regular here, but do lots of people complain about sound?
<lethu> javier, also try ogle as a dvd player
<odat> tgill430, no just an old but support card
<tgill430> but my mp3's are sounding better in linuxx
<megafauna> jnguy: not often that i've seen
<Taladan> noelferreira: so create a link on your desktop to the script
<PCGenie> Rei-chan, was you question about a new version based on upgrading to 6.10?
<odat> tgill430, i remember putting a text file somewhere in my system with some bttv commands but not sure where
<Nubbie> Totem plays dvds fine if you bother to set up libdvdcss2
<tgill430> wanybody got an idea
<tgill430> ? init/d?
<Nubbie> tgill430: you're complaining... because they sound better?
<tgill430> no way , im not complaining
<Nubbie> tgill430: run over to #alsa and thank them
<tgill430> I was just noticing
<odat> ?
<Taladan> I can't for the life of me figure out why you would want to execute two different commands in two seperate terminal windows at the same time though.
<harris2004> so anyone has any idea...why my beryl lags so much on the 2nd and all other desktops???
<megafauna> tgill430: they'll sound EVEN BETTER if u use Amarok
<lethu> Nowak, actually Totem isn't willing to play dvd's for me
<megafauna> harris2004: /join #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> megafauna: thats bs, don't spread it.
<Nubbie> amarok also uses QT which IMO looks very ugly in gnome.
<megafauna> Nubbie: it was kinda tongue in cheek, I'm just a fan of the software I guess
<Taladan> I dig the amarok
<Nubbie> dig the banshee.
<megafauna> Nubbie: it has tagging and other neat tagging features. it is the iTunes I always wanted but could never find, you know, like natalie portman w/ wife skills?
<Taladan> I don't use gnome ;)
<Jay2> anybody good with Screem????
<chrisULM> hey everybody, i am running edgy and just installed a new graphics card. now when I boot into Ubuntu I get a "BusyBox" prompt. Any ideas as to what I should do?
<Nubbie> megafauna: amarok is as far away as itunes as you could get. its more like WIMP.
<Nubbie> jay2: the web authoring software? no.
<chainlynx> no amarok and itunes share a lot of similarities
<idefixx> noelferreira: just create a bash script that executes 'gnome-terminal -x aptitude; gnome-terminal -x aptitude' to have two aptitude windows
<PCGenie> crimson, i have an AMD64 and I want to make sure that I have the most uptodate stable kernel
<Nubbie> chrisULM: ctrl alt f2, login, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jay2> yes, web authoring software
<PCGenie> crimsun,  i have an AMD64 and I want to make sure that I have the most uptodate stable kernel
<crimsun> PCGenie: I recommend you use what 6.06 LTS has.
<megafauna> Nubbie: it has more features than any other software I"ve tried, like a proper database. I've heard that banshee is really neat to look at, and one of Amarok's competetors has a coverflow feature, but the database pwns all./p
<Jay2> when I put a face in the font tag, it never shows up on the web page
<noelferreira> idefixx: and how to do it without asking me for the root password?
<wastrel> idefixx:  won't that cause locking probs with the cache db?
<wastrel> er, package db
<Wamphyri> crimsun: i still find the x64 arch very limiting
<Taladan> *shrugs*  I don't particularly care what anyone else uses...and telling me to use something else doesn't really change my good opinion of something ;)
<PCGenie> crimsun, good enuff
<Nubbie> megafauna: banshee uses databases, has a coverflow-like plugin, and a million other functions, only it doesn't look like it was hit with a shovel.
<chrisULM> Nubbie, press ctrl alt f2 @ the busybox promt?
<wastrel> what was hit with a shovel?
<Nubbie> yes, login, then reconfigure xorg.
<Nubbie> amarok.
<idefixx> noelferreira: well you said nothing about root so far.. but you pretty much cant to that unless you want you pw in plaintext in there or change sudo
<wastrel> hrm
<megafauna> Nubbie: well I'll check it out again but I remember that Amarok had the best database, BY FAR. also, IT IS THE SHOVEL!
<noelferreira> no problem with that idefixx how can i put the passw in it?
<idefixx> wastrel: no it works.. just tested it
<rttm> help anyone else with usb problems
<chainlynx> you can configure amarok with sqllite or postgresql
<wims> how do i generate a uuid for an ext3 partition?
<wastrel> wims:  apropos uuid
<Nubbie> megafauna: i don't see how a database if the deciding factor of a music app anyways. all it does is tell the program where your tunes are.
<Nubbie> !anyone | rttm
<ubotu> rttm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<diabolix> bedtime
<Gat0rvean> how do you exit a man page at any point to get back to the tty?
<z0x1c> Nubbie, yes, but established databases are very efficient. unlike, e.g. rhythmbox. faster startup, faster, more flexible searching.
<megafauna> Nubbie: I tag by theme ("city songs", mood, composer era, etc..) Databases do much more than locate files, they cross-index, etc...
<rttm> Does anyone know if there is a fix for the disappearing usb drive problem ?
<Taladan> Nubbie, megafauna, I think this convo would actuall belong more to #ubuntu-chat?  Unless I miss the purpose of the channel
<UnluckyMike> Gat0rvean: hit the Q key
<kahrytan> The problem with Amarok deb is it doesn't require Mysql to be installed.
<idefixx> noelferreira: mom
<chrisULM> Nubbie, ctrl atl f2 does nothing
<wastrel> woo what's the disappearing usb drive prob?
<Gat0rvean> Unluckymike, thanks
<Nubbie> megafauna: banshee has some great smart/regular playlists you can set up.
<chrisULM> im still at the promt, i cant login
<z9999> Could someone please inform me if there is a chance of getting help on my booting problem, and if so I will wait until help is available.
<megafauna> Nubbie: so does Amarok
<megafauna> z999 don't ask: just ask
<Nubbie> chrisULM: did you see the grub screen?
<megafauna> z9999 don't ask: just ask
<wastrel> megafauna:  pay attention, he's asked several times
<chrisULM> Nubbie, yes
<rttm> on feisty been using for a few weeks and now the usb drive will not automount
<megafauna> wastrel: sorry
<chrisULM> Nubbie, do ctrl alt f2 @ the grub screen?
<rttm> out of the blue seems like others are having this problem too..
<wastrel> z9999:  it's unpredictable.  you just have to catch the right person with your question :[
<Nubbie> megafauna: i'm just saying, banshee is infinitely more ituneslike, and IMO just as good/better than amarok, especially if you're using gnome.
<megafauna> z9999: I've had alot of luck posting int he fourms
<Nubbie> chrisULM: did grub load?
<chrisULM> yes
<wastrel> forums are good
<Nubbie> chrisULM: and after that you get a busybox?
<chrisULM> nubbie, yes
<chrisULM> it attempts to boot, then gives me that
<Nubbie> chrisULM: did you mess around with your grub settings?
<Nubbie> chrisULM: do you still have your installation cd?
<chrisULM> Nubbie, no. i just installed a new gfx card. thats all
<chrisULM> yes
<megafauna> z9999: You will find alot of really technical questions answered there, stuff which may or may not be answereed here.
<chrisULM> boot into live cd?
<rttm> Wastrel .. gather u have not had this problem
<z9999> megafauna: I did so,but was unsure if anyone was capable but busy, or if no one knew how to resolve the problem. I just followed instructions previously given on how to remove a manual install of the latest alsa, and now the system won't reboot except in a terminal screen , and I don't know what to do to resolve the problem.
<Nubbie> chrisULM: have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<chrisULM> Nubbie, recovery mode right?
<Nubbie> chrisULM: yeah.
<wastrel> rttm:  i don't have any usb drives :] 
<chrisULM> let me try
<z9999> Nubbie: That fails also.
<Nubbie> chrisULM: if you can get in recovery mode, you can reconfigure xorg.
<rttm> i see thanks
<Nubbie> z9999: what does?
<chrisULM> Nubbie, looks like its gonna hang on "USB HID core driver"
<Nubbie> chrisULM: thats weird.
<idiocrash> CONGRATULATIONS ON THE DELL DEAL, UBUNTU!
<chrisULM> the live cd couldnt get me out of this one?
<Nubbie> ermmm....
<jinxed> wow
<Nubbie> does that mean 1000's more people are going to be coming here after being disappointed by dell's customer service?
<z9999> Nubbie: I can only get up in Failsafe Terminal, and not being a Linux user I don't know what to do from there.
<jinxed> anyone else watching digg get destroyed right now
<jinxed> its like watching a revolution live
<Nubbie> z9999: i was actually helping chrisULM... what are you trying to do?
<Nubbie> digg = lame.
<jinxed> digg = under attack right now
<Nubbie> crashed ubuntu's website during the 7.04 launch.
<pilgrim> Hey all. My window manager is not running for some reason. Don't know what happened and can't close windows...What do I do?
<wastrel> digg = offtopic here
<jinxed> they used censorship on articles relating to the HDDVD code
<z9999> Nubbie: Sorry. I am just trying to get the system to boot normally again.
<Nubbie> pilgrim: you're using beryl?
<pilgrim> Nubbie: no!
<Nubbie> z9999: as opposed to what...
<jinxed> and now the community is attacking and every article is related to it
<chrisULM> Nubbie, yep booted to Busybox
<wastrel> jinxed:  #ubuntu-offtopic 4pls
<Nubbie> pilgrim: in terminal, type metacity --replace
<idiocrash> Yeah, digg is getting killed. Look at the front page. and the next page. and the next page.
<jinxed> wastrel, i would but for some reason it says i'm banned
<idiocrash> think digg will go away?
<Nubbie> chrisULM: all you did was change your graphics card?
<wastrel> i guess you are to offtopic for offtopic
<pilgrim> Nubbie: says, unable to open X display
<jinxed> nah people like it, it will just take a hit for awhile
<chrisULM> Nubbie, that is all
<wastrel> eew. s/to/too/
<chrisULM> says
<voltagex> is it possible to add the livecd user to a new group? I'm customizing the LiveCD
<chrisULM> "/bin/sh cant access tty; job control turned off"
<jinxed> idiocrash, i have never seen anything like it ever
<Nubbie> pilgrim: k, can you log in?
<jinxed> idiocrash, every single article and most comments
<idiocrash> jinxed: yeah, no internet meme or piece of news has propagated as fast as the hex key.
<pilgrim> Nubbie: yeah...logged in with uy
<pilgrim> GUI*
<pilgrim> pilgrim: right now I'm typing from tty`
<pilgrim> tty1*
<jinxed> all other articles are being buried
<pilgrim> Nubbie: **
<Nubbie> pilgrim: did you try running metacity --replace from terminal?
<Nubbie> yeah you did...
<idefixx> noelferreira: still here? sry rl stuff
<Nubbie> sorry.
<pilgrim> Nubbie: k :)
<idiocrash> jinxed: and! no utter displeasure with a website has been propagated this fast ever. Today is an important day in history, with the hex key issue and the revolt against digg at the same time. what a weird scenario.
<Nubbie> i'm too tired for this, sorry guys. i'm going to mess somebody's computer up if i keep on like this.
<Nubbie> i'm going to bed,
<z9999> Nubbie: Now it comes up saying session only lasted 10 seconds, try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions, and only the terminal failsafe works. The details says "error while loading shared libraries, libasound.so.2"
<pilgrim> Nubbie: lol...have  a good sleep
<crzyboon> are there any switches to use with wget on windows that allows me to specify proxy and port?
<pilgrim> Nubbie: what a noob you are :p
<jinxed> yeah it is a big day in history of the web
<wastrel> !noob > pilgrim
<pilgrim> jinxed: why?
<Nubbie> z9999: you have permissions set right on your home directory?
<jinxed> do you think it will do anything for bluray
<z9999> Nubbie: I know the feeling, thanks anyway.
<jinxed> pilgrim, the HD DVD code being blasted everywhere and the huge revolt against digg by its users for censorship
<Nubbie> wastrel: of course i'm a newb for trying to help people while tired. don't defend me ;)
<pilgrim> jinxed: what happened to the web, what did I miss?
<wastrel> i hate that word in general
<pilgrim> oh, pffttt
<Nubbie> heheheh.
<wastrel> i do like nub because it's endaringly ignorant
<Nubbie> i'm off.
<jinxed> digg is one of the most visited sites on the web
<wastrel> endearingly
<Nubbie> nubbie = no hands or feet.... not newb.
* Rei-chan looks up.
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Rei-chan> !offtopic
<jinxed> pilgrim, take a look at the site
<Nubbie> lol.
<tonyyarusso> Please take all Digg-related talk to #ubuntu-offtopic, and keep this channel support only.
<idiocrash> yeah, and despite the digg revolt, you know its getting more hits than ever
<Music_Shuffle> Rei-chan: I win ;)
<jinxed> Music_Shuffle, unban me from the room and i will go
<Rei-chan> Music_Shuffle: I was playing a flash game. :)
<voltagex> yes, because I need help editing the livecd
<pilgrim> jinxed: dig?...as soon as I fix my window manger
<jinxed> tonyyarusso, unban me and I will
<z9999> Anyone else here know how to recover from the error I have?
<Rei-chan> jinxed: Your status of being banned there does not change the topic of this channel?
<Music_Shuffle> jinxed: Err...I must have given the impression of being ABLE to do that :P
<jinxed> Rei-chan, this relates to linux and therefore ubuntu i do not see it as offtopic
<Eleaf> hmm digg
<wastrel> jinxed:  this is a technical support channel, not a general linux discussion
<Rei-chan> jinxed: Does it have to do with Ubuntu support? Doesn't sound like it.
<Nubbie> jinxed... digg is not linux or ubuntu.
<Nubbie> gotta agree on that.
<hidan> ... ... why  doesn't someone ban him already?
<jinxed> no but the HD DVD key being blasted on the site will so linux can play HD DVDS
<jinxed> so
<mlocker> Hi !
<jinxed> my question
<jinxed> to all then
<mlocker> Help me ?
<Music_Shuffle> If its not about your PC running Ubuntu either being broken, or needing to fix something, its not for here really.
<jinxed> is how do i use the code to play hd dvd's
<jinxed> on ubuntu
<Flannel> !enter | jinxed
<ubotu> jinxed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chainlynx> mlocker... post question?
<mjbrooks> !enter | jinxed
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<linux_user400354> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pilgrim> guys...how do I kill X and have gnome not remember my session?
<chainlynx> pilgrim... try ctrl alt backspace
<pilgrim> chainlynx: gnome remember what I had open
<voltagex> enough of the damn key, I need help with ubuntu!
<chainlynx> you mean it remembered when you did that?
<Music_Shuffle> voltagex: ask away
<linux_user400354> can anyone help with this? im trying to run shivers under wine in ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18758/
<pilgrim> chainlynx: yeah...done it before
<jinxed> Can someone tell me how to use the HD DVD key in ubuntu to watch HD Dvd's?
<Wriest> hello everyone
<chainlynx> hm not sure then... maybe something in a gnome conf file somewhere?
<voltagex> Music_Shuffle: I'm customising the ubuntu CD, I need to add the livecd user to the mythtv group
<pilgrim> chainlynx: must be.
<MSTK> jinxed - you mean the recent hex leak?
<jinxed> MSTK, yeah
<tonyyarusso> jinxed: No.  That would be illegal in many places, and you can probably look it up anyway.
<pilgrim> voltagex: alt+f4 isn't working coz window manager is not running, I supposed
<ajax4> linux_user400354, Have you checked the wine website's compatibility database?
<xSUSHix> how do I get a different background image for each virtual desktop?   I understand this is possible in metacity/gnome
<voltagex> pilgrim: ?
<Music_Shuffle> voltagex: sorry, 's over my head :(
<linux_user400354> ajax4: yes
<mjbrooks> speaking of geeky newsites, and this is only slightly offtopic as we might get a huge influx of users in the near future, I saw on slashdot that CNet is reporting that Dell will be shipping ubuntu as an option
<mlocker> i can't hear sound in xubuntu
<chainlynx> pilgrim: try the /etc/gnome directory
<Wriest> I wanted to know how to install the sky dome
<jinxed> i don't need help finding the code MSTK and tonyyarusso  the code is everywhere (every article on the homepage of digg currently has the code in the title or summary) I was just wondering how someone would use it in ubuntu, or at least what it meant for ubuntu
<ajax4> linux_user400354, I'd try the wine channel...getting a particular game to run under wine is off-topic for the Ubuntu channel.
<xSUSHix> mlocker : System->Preferences->Sound    mess with the settings there
<pilgrim> chainlynx: any idea how do I get the display of my GUI
<pilgrim> ?
<linux_user400354> ajax4: i am in the wine channel, and its not off topic. im using software in ubuntu.
<Wriest> I wanted to know how to install the sky dome?
<pilgrim> Anyone know how do I get the display number of my GUI session?
<MSTK> jinxed - we really can't help you with that here, under our conscience.  (sorry).  But I could nudge you in the direction of google.
<linux_user400354> Wriest: first you must install beryl
<Wriest> I have it already
<jinxed> MSTK, could you at least tell me what the code means... i mean you put it in somewhere and you can suddenly play hd dvd's???
<linux_user400354> Wriest: did you look in bery settings manager?
<NickGarvey> jinxed: google
<Wriest> under what setting
<jinxed> night
<mlocker> xubuntu no have Preferences-
<chainlynx> hooray!
<linux_user400354> Wriest: under Desktop>Desktop Cube
<ajax4> linux_user400354, You are asking for help getting Windows software to run under Wine, the fact that it is on Ubuntu Linux is secondary. I know its a gray area but I'd put it firmly in the category of "off-topic" and I don't think there will be much disagreement over that.
<midgewa> Can anyone tell me how to view the users in an IRC channel? Im using Xchat. Should i use a different client?
<linux_user400354> ajax4: shut up
<tonyyarusso> midgewa: /names, or look in the sidebar
<Wriest> I did but there's no wallpaper there
<FakeOutdoorsman> midgewa: click on the number and users, such as "1167 Users"
<FakeOutdoorsman> lower left
<ajax4> linux_user400354, if you disagree then ask your question again and wait for someone else to tell you the same thing I just told you.
<voltagex> linux_user400354: I don't think insulting volunteers is going to get you far
<midgewa_> there is no sidebar
<linux_user400354> Wriest: check the box off for skydome
<ajax4> midgewa, Can you drag a sidebar open from the right?
<linux_user400354> ajax4: im putting you on ignore
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: very nice. try #rude channel for help.
<voltagex> linux_user400354: ok, that's gonna help a lot
<FakeOutdoorsman> midgewa: what ajax said...it's the dotted thing on the right
<Music_Shuffle> He can still ask here, its his time, if he wants to waste it../shrug.
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: i can pretty much guaruntee nobody will help you now.
<Nubbie> it's not appreciated.
<Wriest> ok I did it
<midgewa_> i cant see a dotted thing on the right
<voltagex> linux_user400354: as I said, no one is paid here
<wastrel> what's shivers?
<ajax4> wastrel, A Windows game.
<linux_user400354> nobody was helping anyways, just fniding excuses not too, so i dont really care
<Nubbie> who will help you now after the last one who tried was just insulted in such a way?
<wastrel> play moon-buggy instead :] 
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: maybe you should pay somebody to put up with your insults if you still expect them to help you.
<FakeOutdoorsman> midgewa: that's odd that it isn't there.
<midgewa_> hmmm there is a little button that says "1166 users" and when i click it i can see all the names, but thats annoying, i want it on the right like mirc in windows
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: i suggest you read the website's definition of ubuntu.
<MSTK> Now guys, no need to start a flame war over this.
<lethu> midgewa, try the other xchat version
<idefixx> linux_user400354: well why dont you take your charming attitude and try to get  help somewhere else
<Wriest> nothing there nothing show up behind the cube
<midgewa_> how do i get that? i just go this one through synaptic
<wastrel> midgewa_:  if you mouse over the right edge do you get a double arrow  <=>  ?  that will open the user pane
<lethu> midgewa, give me a sec
<linux_user400354> why dont you take a pineapple and shove it up your ass idefixx
<midgewa_> wastrel, no... its not there
<Music_Shuffle> Why are you all allowing him to bait you?  Just ignore him ./shrug.  He'll get bored.
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: i told you  you wouldn't find help in here.
<ajax4> midgewa, on my system when the window is closed, the part you drag is to the right of the scrollbar.
<wastrel> i guess xchat-gnome is different :] 
<someothernick> !langauge
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nubbie> somebody with ban, please take advantage of your powers?
<MSTK> midgewa - did you try enabling multiverse repositories?
<idefixx> Music_Shuffle: ;)
<midgewa_> MSTK, no, how?
<idefixx> Music_Shuffle: just having some fun
<linux_user400354> Nubbie: im not looking for help in here. im just putting you on ignore because you persist on arguing
<Nubbie> idefixx: hes an asshat.
<Taladan> Why not just call an chops?
<voltagex> although I might become rude and obnoxious if no one can help me with my livecd problem :) it's pretty specific https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5966
<Blackknight> hello
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: thats strange, because this is a help channel. what business do you have then?
<MSTK> midewa - should be under "preferences"
<Music_Shuffle> idefixx: ;D
<tonyyarusso> Nubbie, linux_user400354: drop it guys
<Blackknight> man, I just had a fun upgrade
<MSTK> no, wait
<Nubbie> tonyyarusso: i guess you heard the comment about the pineapple?
<lethu> midgewa, it should show in the package manager when you enable the appropriate repository
<MSTK> midewa - sorry.  Settings -> Repositories
<tonyyarusso> Nubbie: among others
<voltagex> linux_user400354: apparently you are still looking for help
<Nubbie> tonyyarusso: eh w/e i'm over it.
<Blackknight> system locked up while upgrading so I had to fix everything manually from the CD
<linux_user400354> my ignore list is getting quite full
<midgewa_> MSTK: i dont have a settings option lol
<midgewa_> only preferences
<renan> alo
<MSTK> midgewa - on Synaptics Package Manager?
<MSTK> hello, renan.
<midgewa_> oh
<midgewa_> hang on
<ajax4> midgewa, try dragging the border on the RIGHT of the scrollbar that's on the right side of the screen.
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: and the people willing to help you are dwindling.
<Widespread> is anyone in hear good at networking with ubuntu?
* Rei-chan looks up.
<ajax4> Widespread, go ahead and ask your question.
<Rei-chan> What's linux_user400354's question?
<xSUSHix> I think I found it.... "Wallpapoz"  http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/index.html
<Wriest> do I have to restart when I get a skydome background?
<wastrel> Rei-chan:  something about wine.
<MSTK> People, linux_user400354 is a troll.  Just ignore him - it's best not to feed the trolls.
<Music_Shuffle> Rei-chan: running a game under Wine or something.
<Nubbie> Rei-chan: do a little search for the word pineapple above.
<Music_Shuffle> MSTK: psh...I said that ;P
<ajax4> MSTK, true enough :)
<Rei-chan> I read that.
<Widespread> how do i restrict the dir of the user who logins with ssh
<midgewa_> MSTK what do i do in the repositories thing?
<xSUSHix> Wriest : noo
<MSTK> midgew_ - you can check off the repositories that are unchecked.
<ingo_> hello! i have a problem with the touchpad of a macbook on feisty - can anyone help !?
<Wriest> well I don't see the background I downloaded
<Nubbie> linux_user400354: why don't you pay for Cedega.
<xp_prg_> hi all, can anyone help me with my microphone?
<Wriest> \I must be doing something wrong
<midgewa_> MSTK they are pretty much all on
<midgewa_> and there is no option that mentions a users list or anything
<Nubbie> xp_prg_: microphones are muted by default, have you unmuted it?
<idefixx> linux_user400354: let me help you. first of all click on start. do you know how to do that?
<linux_user400354> xp_prg_: unmute your microphone volume if you havent done so. run alsamixer.
<xp_prg_> ok
<Nubbie> idefixx: lol.
<MSTK> midgewa_ - main, universe, multiverse, restricted, multiverse?
<Wriest> do I need to put a check in the box
<therealnanotube> Widespread: seach google for "ssh chroot" (without quotes). that will give you some resources.
<xp_prg_> the microphone show it is not muted
<Wriest> to activate it or something
<linux_user400354> idefixx!*@* added to ignore list.
<Nubbie> xp_prg_: rightclick the volume icon, open volume manager. unmute it in there.
<xp_prg_> but when I try to record nothing happens :(
<voltagex> wow linux_user400354 you know how to use ignore
<midgewa_> MSTK none of those appear for me, i can see none of those options
<idefixx> well, that hurt
<ajax4> Hehe
<xp_prg_> ubuntu is quite impressive besides that :)
<voltagex> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5966 any ideas?
<Wriest> do I need to put a check in the box to activate it or something
<CaptainMorgan> my workspace in the panel seems to contain a bug... none of the workspaces within the panel are showing...
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  you're using compiz or beryl?  set the number of workspaces to 1
<Nubbie> CaptainMorgan: using beryl/compiz?
<Yggdrasil> can somone tell me how i roll back a pkg?
<Nubbie> lol.
<wastrel> hah
<CaptainMorgan> right clicking and choosing preferences gives me the options to choose rows and desks...
<MSTK> midgewa - Are you sure you are in the right dialog?  Open Synaptics Package Manager.  From the menu select Settings -> Repositories.  You should see a screen with five tabs on the top.
<CaptainMorgan> only the desks contain no names
<Yggdrasil>  libhunspell-1.1-0 was 1.1.5-6, and it should be 1.1.4-7.
<CaptainMorgan> washbear, beryl? compiz?
<Nubbie> Yggdrasil: find it in synaptic, right click it, properties, versions, pick your version.
<Yggdrasil> awesome
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> no idea what those are washbear
<MSTK> midgewa - one of those tabs should be "Ubuntu Software".  There are checkboxes down the screen.  Check them all off.
<CaptainMorgan> no idea what those are wastrel
<Nubbie> Yggdrasil: most programs are backward compatible between versions though, what's your problem?
<midgewa_> MSTK: the tabs read "ubuntu software - thrid party software - updates - authentication - statistics"
<aKKiLLa> 09 F9 11 02 9D 74 E3 5B D8 41 56 C5 63 56 88 C0
<tonyyarusso> aKKiLLa: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  if you change the number of workspaces do you see stuff in the desks box?
<Nubbie> ermmm... translation?
<Wriest> do I need to put a check in the box to activate it or something?
<wastrel> er, workspace names box
<MSTK> midgewa - click on Ubuntu Software, and there should be checkboxes down the screen.
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel,  no
<noelferreira> idefixx: now there's other problem
<Wriest> for skydome to to work
<nomasteryoda> aKKiLLa, excellent ...
<Yggdrasil> nubbie, sorry
<Yggdrasil> my firefox is crashing
<midgewa_> MSTK: yes...
<noelferreira> i made that script and it works gret
<djiivu> hi, just booted the live disk of ubuntu and looking to remove windows xp and install ubuntu onto hd. can anyone help?
<Nubbie> wriest: yes, and check for help in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Blackknight> I should make that code my wep key
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ya
<ajax4> Anyone know of packages in the Feisty repository that I can install to mount vmware images so I can access the filesystems on them?
<Flannel> djiivu: click install, and format with vengeance
<Nubbie> djiivu: click install.
<Wriest> ok thanx
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> np wriest.
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, I changed it to 8 workspaces... no names appear.
<MSTK> midgewa_ - which ones are unchecked?
<nomasteryoda> ajax4, vmware-player?
<aKKiLLa> :)
<therealnanotube> djiivu: make sure you have backed up your files first!
<noelferreira> idefixx: i made that scritp and one command has to be running with sudo . however when i create taht icon in desktop the one with sudo won't start
<djiivu> thanks for the response, if i put all i need on an external hd, i should be ok, right?
<Blackknight> anybody know when the but in the rt818x driver will be fixed?
<midgewa_> MSTK they are all checked
<djiivu> a little nervous!
<Blackknight> bug I mean
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  it is very interesting.  what happens if you "killall gnome-panel" in a terminal ?
<Nubbie> noelferreira: use gksu.
<nomasteryoda> Blackknight, that kode is the key... jk
<wastrel> (then look again at the workspace switcher app)
<ingo_> how can i activate the 2-finger-scrolling of my macbook coreduo touchpad ??
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, I'm not about to do that... but I would imagine X would disappear?
<Yggdrasil> nubbie https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/107340
<Nubbie> noelferreira: that way you have a way to enter your password without a terminal.
<noelferreira> Nubbie: instead of sudo in the script?
<MSTK> midgewa_ - what program are you searching for again?
<ajax4> nomasteryoda, The player lets you run the images and use them, but I need to access files in the images directly. Something similar to the "mount" command.
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  no it just restarts the gnome panel.  another thing to try if you find that icky is to remove and re-add the workspace switcher applet from the panel.
<Yggdrasil> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/components/libmyspell.so: undefined symbol: _ZN8Hunspell5spellEPKc
<noelferreira> but i didn't want to put a password
<midgewa_> erm.. im running XChat-GNOME
<Nubbie> noelferreira: use gksu to run the script.... sudo within the script.
<Widespread> is anyone familiar with ssh?
<UnluckyMike> BlackKnight: does the rt818 have the same problem as rt61 with WPA?
<Taladan> Widespread: what's your question
<MSTK> midgewa_ - what are you trying to find, though?
<idefixx> noelferreira: still need that password stuff?
<Nubbie> !ask > widespread
<Blackknight> UnluckyMike, I have to add an extra letter on my essid
<Wriest> ok it worked
<noelferreira> let me see idefixx
<midgewa_> MSTK im trying to get the list of users in the irc channel to appear in the window...
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel, I'm having multiple application crashes... gonna reboot..
<wastrel> k
<djiivu> anyone know if i'll be ok if i back up to external hard drive, install ubuntu, and choose 'format'? much appreciated.
<Blackknight> and the driver causes kernel issues sometimes
<UnluckyMike> hum..
<Nubbie> midgewa_: drag the side of the window towards the middle. its just all compressed.
<MSTK> midgewa_ - oh.  I guess I entered in the conversation at the wrong time.  I figured you were trying to find a program in the repos.
<wastrel> (i hope that wasn't from killall gnome-panel)
<Wriest> how do I go to the beryl help
<Wriest> #beryl
<wastrel> Wriest:  /join #ubuntu-effects
<midgewa_> Nubbie that doesnt work, there is no list on the side
<Nubbie> djiivu: formatting your windows partition will destroy everything on it. so yes, backup everything you need.
<UnluckyMike> Blackknight: ralink doesn't offer the driver on their website?
<djiivu> thanks, it will only format the internal (c:/), right?
<Nubbie> djiivu: if you don't want to completely get rid of windows, you can resize it and install ubuntu in the free space as well.
<Blackknight> UnluckyMike, I got it working for now
<noelferreira> Nubbie: but the problem is that i don't want to run the script with the password
<zerokill88> GET RID OF WINDOWS!!!!
<djiivu> i hate windows. thanks for telling me though!
<Chav3s> Hi all :-) I have a webcam. Does Ubuntu support videochats ?
<zerokill88> it will be the best idea you've had
<Nubbie> noelferreira: but your script needs it.
<Blackknight> I spent all day dealing with windows crap
<lethu> midgewa, if you are using the gnome version of xchat you won't find a names list tab
<djiivu> just nervous about deleting photos and important things
<MSTK> Chav3s - that depends.  which client are you talking about?
<noelferreira> yes Nubbie
<Nubbie> noelferreira: besides running it as root, i don't see any alternatives for you.
<Blackknight> djiivu, make backups
<wastrel> Nubbie:  he could add that command to sudoers with NOPASSWD  feel free to walk him thru visudo :] 
<asc> Sometimes you need windows for compatability or games
<Nubbie> ohhh
<Blackknight> off site backups even
<Nubbie> i hate visudo.
<Nubbie> i have had 2 bad experiences with visudo, and i'm in no position to help anybody with it.
<Nubbie> sorry.
<Nubbie> ;)
<ajax4> diitante, if you're not sure, backup your files.
<Chav3s> Good question. is there any client like, for example, Windows Messenger  or Yahoo ?
<noelferreira> but in my home it works good Nubbie if i run it from the console (sh script.sh)
<dj-fu> Is it possible to downgrade from Feisty to Edgy?
<UnluckyMike> the only reason i need windows is for my wife...maybe i should just get rid of my wife
<wastrel> dj-fu:  sorry, no.
<zerokill88> asc true,but in that case of wanting to play c.s. for 2 weeks i would take out my comp out of storage(windows)
<zerokill88> asc then it will go right back
<MSTK> dj-fu: No painless way that I know of.
<nomasteryoda> UnluckyMike, you are UnluckyMike
<djiivu> do i need to disconnect my external hard drive when i choose format or not?
<Nubbie> dj-fu: probably, but it will be very difficult i imagine.
<Alonea> voltagex: not to be rude, but that guy you keep complaining about in winehq really hasn't been that bad, so I don't think you need to keep on notifying them of it.
<powder> UnluckyMike, sudo apt-get remove wife ;)
<thebillywayne> UnluckyMike, my wife adapted fairly easily.
<Blackknight> Chav3s, yes, gaim.  or pidgin as it's called now
<nomasteryoda> UnluckyMike, put windows into vmware...
<wastrel> downgrading is explicitly unsupported iirc
<zerokill88> UnluckyMike how hard would it be to teach her linux?
<Nubbie> djiivu: it will only format the drives you ask it to.
<asc> zerokill: Heh, yeah, like that.  Having win on a partition is more convenient though.
<voltagex> Alonea: I've stopped
<djiivu> thank you!
<dj-fu> blast
<dj-fu> I accidentally installed Feisty
<MSTK> dj-fu - you could always do an off-site back-up of your /home folder.
<djiivu> goodbye!
<dj-fu> on a production server
<Chav3s> With video capabilities, Balckknight ?
<wastrel> eep
<dj-fu> MSTK: that will be useless, seeing as it's a webserver.
<Alonea> voltagex: ok, thanks.
<voltagex> eep dj-fu
<dj-fu> very eep.
<UnluckyMike> she has no intention of learning anything linux
<Nubbie> djiivu: i suggest you read up on how linux partitions work. its not like c:/ or d:/
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel,  I am having major X instability... it's not just the panel.. my windows, every one of them, inlcuding xchat are not completely formed... looks like bug central
<Blackknight> ah, I don't now any with video
<Blackknight> yahoo has a native linux port
<dj-fu> Going to have to nuke it and redo everything tomorrow. I hate wednesdays
<MSTK> dj-fu: I'm saying, you can back-up your files and then do a clean re-install of Edgy, then reload your files.
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  did you enable desktop effects?
<CaptainMorgan> from terminals to folders.. to xchat.. nothing is completing
<noelferreira> Nubbie: do you understand wehat i mean?
<Chav3s> Thanks anyway :-)
<CaptainMorgan> where are they?
<Nubbie> blackknight: what does yahoo offer?
<zerokill88> Unluckymike but what really would she have to know?
<Bakefy> Does anyone know how to read a broken SD Flash Card?
<zerokill88> Unluckymike ubuntu is pretty user friendly
<CaptainMorgan> if you mean effects.. I did apply a background to ti
<Bakefy> I can't get it to recognize
<MSTK> Bakefy - how broken?
<Blackknight> dunno, haven't used it in forever
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel,
<Nubbie> noelferreira: yeah... i don't know how to fix it though...
<FakeOutdoorsman> Bakefy: i've dealt with those before.  what is the issue?
<UnluckyMike> zerokill88: it's not that i couldn't teach her, she just doesn't want to try.
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  it's a thing in 7.04,  system > preferences > desktop effects
<Nubbie> noelferreira: when you run it from terminal, you don't use sudo? are you sure your terminal isn't already sudo'd ?
<zerokill88> Unluckymike my girlfriend uses mine all the time.ya depending on what she uses it for
<ingo_> how can i activate the 2-finer-scrolling on a macbook-touchpad???
<wastrel> CaptainMorgan:  it's no automatic so if you didn't do it manually it probably isn't active.
<Bakefy> FakeOutdoorsman, I can't get it to load up.  I have tried two readers, windows and linux
<wastrel> *not automatic
<noelferreira> Nubbie: i did a chmod 777 to the script
<dwbell> Nubbie: yahoo messenger http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<powder> Bakefy, did you try the card on another computer / card reader ?
<CaptainMorgan> omg wastrel... I almost had a ****
<Nubbie> dwbell: gaim doesn't cut it for ya?
<CaptainMorgan> thank you so much
<Bakefy> powder, yes, both
<FakeOutdoorsman> Bakefy: what kind of errors are you getting?
<CaptainMorgan> wastrel,  whoa.. the workspace cube effect is awesome!
<dwbell> Nubbie: I use gaim, you asked and I had google up and running
<powder> Bakefy, who made the card?
<wastrel> heh it's working now?
<Nubbie> noelferreira: that doesn't allow the contents of the script to access system commands without superuser permissions though.
<MSTK> CaptainMorgan: Welcome to Beryl/Compiz =P
<wastrel> MSTK:  it's compiz if he's using desktop effects :p
<CaptainMorgan> MSTK, new in 7.04 I assume..
<Bakefy> FakeOutdoorsman, no responce.  the computer doesnt even see the card.  powder, its a kingston 256.
<noelferreira> so what should i do Nubbie?
<Nubbie> noelferreira: i think you need to run the script with sudo/gksu.
<MSTK> wastrel - heh, sorry.  I cleared my screen and didn't get the rest of the convo.
<Bakefy> fakeoutdoorsman, powder, a friend gave it to me to get pictures off of it, they said they couldn't get it to work.
<noelferreira> and always need to put the root password Nubbie?
<Nubbie> noelferreira: the only way your script can work without modifying the permissions of every system program it calls, which i DO NOT suggest.
<wastrel> don't even mention it then ;] 
<Aerius> blah
<powder> Bakefy, If you call Kingston tech support and request data recovery, they can try to repair the card and get the data off it for free
<FakeOutdoorsman> Bakefy: and you tried different hardware readers?  have you tried putting it in the camera it came from?  try cleaning the contacts very lightly with a soft cloth.
<Nubbie> noelferreira: yeah, its not that big of a deal. i think you can add it in the gnome-keyring-manager as well.
<wastrel> don't know, can't hurt and all that
<CaptainMorgan> omg this effect rawkS!!
<MSTK> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the settings and colors on the CTRL+ALT+F1-F6 command line similar to the GUI'd terminal?
<derektgreen> I need a higher resolution than 1400x1050...how do I do that?
<Widespread> How do i restrict the dir that the user who uses sftp login access to
<FakeOutdoorsman> Bakefy: i had one not work until the contacts were cleaned.
<smallfoot-> http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/1595/thebestma4.png
<Widespread> i only want them to be able to stay in the home dir
<Aerius> Wow, DMCA Sure is making the news...
<idefixx> noelferreira: ok i didnt want to so this :) but can put the password inside the script. 'echo "password" | sudo -S whatevercommand. I wouldnt EVER do that if i was you, but if you really want to do it.
<Bakefy> fakeoutdoorsman, powder, thanks, I will try this... if all else fails I will send it to kingston!
<Blackknight> I hate processing dmca complaints
<derektgreen> I need a higher resolution than 1400x1050...how do I do that?
<Blackknight> I'm our copyright agent
<Nubbie> !resolution | derektgreen
<ubotu> derektgreen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<psylem> hi guys, I've just installed ubuntu 7.04 I have an issue with my sound
<FakeOutdoorsman> Bakefy: kingston may be very expensive.  data recovery usually is expensive.
<Nubbie> DMCA does not apply in canada. go nuts with your DVDs kids. you only need to worry about the canadian government.
<Widespread> hi
<noelferreira> idefixx: i did chmod 777 to the scriipt and i use sudo in it
<Widespread> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nomasteryoda> psylem, what sound card?
<noelferreira> idefixx: it works ok from my home and the console
<wastrel> time to repeal dmca
<wastrel> but that's offtopic :] 
<psylem> I installed it and sound worked from the live CD, but not when it was installed
<noelferreira> idefixx: however i can't make the aplication with sudo running in the desktop icon i linked to the script.
<noelferreira> idefixx: did you understran?
<psylem> it sees the card which is snd-hda-intel
<powder> FakeOutdoorsman, there is no charge.  I work for Kingston ;)
<Nubbie> wastrel: or you could live in a country with moderate laws lol.
<Avochelm> how do i find out if i'm running also or oss?
<psylem> but I can't get any sound from it
<Bakefy> fakeoutdoorsman, its a last resort.
<Nubbie> wastrel: come to canada ;)
<idefixx> noelferreira: not sure.. let me see. how do you call sudo inside the script? do you have to enter the password or not?
<Avochelm> s/also/alsa/
<nomasteryoda> psylem, open a terminal window, type alsamixer (press esc to close) ... use arrow keys and "m" to unmute
<nomasteryoda> arrows to adjust
<GigaClon> im getting graphical gliches on my buttons http://filebox.vt.edu/users/miwilso2/trash.png
<FakeOutdoorsman> powder: oh...my mistake.  i assumed so because of the price to recover other storage.
<midgewa> are there any p2p clients for linux that like... connect to limewire or sumthin? for music
<noelferreira> i only put the password whrn i run the chmod command to that file
<wastrel> limewire has a linux version
<midgewa> is there anything better though?
<Nubbie> there is also another program which connects to gnutella
<wastrel> i don't use p2p :] 
<powder> FakeOutdoorsman, you're right, professional recovery services charge a lot, but we are not recovery specialists
<nomasteryoda> newsgroups midgewa
<nomasteryoda> =D
<ddonky> midgewa - i use gtk-gnutella
<noelferreira> idefixx: lol now it works from the desktop icon
<noelferreira> idefixx: question resolved
<FakeOutdoorsman> Widespread: http://howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian
<ajax4> Hey guys...how do I search the repository for packages containing a certain filename?
<Nubbie> !info Gtk-Gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2205 kB, installed size 7548 kB
<idefixx> noelferreira: alright :) thx Nubbie i guess ;)
<ajax4> with apt, aptitude, or dpkg?
<nomasteryoda> ajax4, apt-cache search pkgname
<Flannel> ajax4: Already installed? or not installed?
<powder> ajax4, apt-cache search packagename
<UnluckyMike> midgewa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/P2PHowTo
<psylem> nomasteryoda, volume is at max and not muted, I've checked that previously aswell but with the volume controls on my laptop which work quite well I'm pleased to say :)
<ajax4> Flannel, not installed
<noelferreira> idefixx: just other thing. there's some kind of argument to open the xterm console in background or maybe minimize? Nubbie
<noelferreira> it works now Nubbie suddenly
<Nubbie> midgewa: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<Flannel> ajax4: You'll need to get apt-file, then use that.  Or, packages.ubuntu.com has that ability as well
<psylem> I get no sound but it seems that ubuntu thinks I am
<nomasteryoda> psylem, hmmm, what application are you using to try?
<ddonky> midgewa - amule is good for p2p, but it doesnt connect to gnutella though
<nomasteryoda> xmms, audacious, amarok?
<ajax4> So does apt-cache only work for installed files?
<Shrimpy_> i would lilke to know how to change your network name either on ubuntu or windows (the reason is there are two of the same names on the network)
<Nubbie> noelferreira: i figured there should be no reason for it not to work if your script is well formed and run with sudo/gksu.
<Nubbie> nomasteryoda: use banshee, it's better ;D
<Flannel> ajax4: apt-cache only works for packages.  not package contents
<nomasteryoda> psylem, try this... if you have not already... sudo aptitude install mpg123 and try to play a certain mp3 file from the console
<powder> ajax4, no, itonly searches the repos, regardless of whether the package is installed or not
<nomasteryoda> Nubbie, ok
<idefixx> noelferreira: im pretty sure there is a way to minimize the windows on startup.. even though i've got no idea how.
<Flannel> ajax4: it's `dpkg -S [stuff] ` that only works on installed packages
<psylem> I've tryed the default music player with an mp3 codec it downloaded after I ran it first time, I'm currently using the 'sound preferences' applet and clicking test
<ajax4> Okay...thanks a lot guys I'll try your suggestions.
<Nubbie> nomasteryoda: its in repositories.
<djiivu> Remember me? Tried guided partition, "SCSI2 (0,0,0,) (sda). When it started to do its thing, i got this: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed." any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<psylem> none of these works
<nomasteryoda> i have just about all there are
<Nubbie> !mp3 | psylem
<ubotu> psylem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alysum> Im trying to mount my home dire from a LAN server in RW onto my workstation but I cannot write to it as both have different uid, any other ways ?
<nomasteryoda> psylem, using ubunut or kubuntu? ... kubuntu open the mixer ...kmix
<psylem> ubuntu, the gnome one
<midgewa> OK so i got gtk-gnutella.. does someone wanna explain how it works to me? Im used to limewire
<nomasteryoda> pcm should be up ...
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> similar tool
<smallfoot-> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=480806201&size=o
<djiivu> anyone know what this means when trying to install? The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<Nubbie> midgewa: just play around.
<Matir> can anyone recommend good software for DVD-based incremental backups?
<Nubbie> midgewa: its not that hard.
<FakeOutdoorsman> Shrimpy_: if i remember in the windows world, you can right click on "My Computer" -> properties -> computer name -> Change... (ok, so i don't remember, but i looked at my cow-orkers comp)
<psylem> it's called Rhythmbox music player
<Sleepy_Coder> lmfao smallfoot
<Nubbie> matir: theres a couple good ones.
<midgewa> Nubbie yeah im just poking a bit, where do the downloaded files go?
<Nubbie> matir: search backup in synaptic, i'm sure you'll find them.
<Matir> Nubbie, ok
<thebillywayne> djiivu, it means the install failed, basically.
<smallfoot-> http://i10.tinypic.com/4z9kwp3.jpg
<Nubbie> midgewa: wherever you tell them to go in preferences?
<psylem> but no sounds work from anywhere, even the login, logout sounds that worked fine when I used the installation CD no longer work
<djiivu> wayne, any idea what to do?
<djiivu> tried twice
<midgewa> Nubbie, lol yeah i just got taht.. i gotta stop asking questions that are so simple
<ingo_> can not aktivate the 2-finger-scrolling under feisty for a macbook :-(
<Nubbie> psylem: are you using a laptop?
<Shrimpy_> FakeOutdoorsman: thanks for the help! i found it. but of course i have to reboot windows lol
<Sleepy_Coder> is that you, small? :D
<psylem> yes, I'm using a loptop
<Nubbie> ingo_: because it's a OSX feature?
<thebillywayne> djiivu, try setting up the partition with a GParted LiveCD instead.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<smallfoot-> http://newshappenings.blogspot.com/2007/05/even-church-doesnt-like-mpaa.html
<Widespread> I have been searching high and low for a way to restrict SSH/SFTP users to their own home directory. On may sites I've researched, creating a chroot jail keeps coming up, but it seems fairly complicated. I just need basic SFTP functionality for our users. Worst case, we would like to enable SCP for them, but we have no desire to have a fully interactive SSH session going for them. This is strictly for file transfer and file/directory management.
<Nubbie> !offtopic | smallfoot-
<ubotu> smallfoot-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<djiivu> thanks wayne.
<thebillywayne> djiivu, set up the partition scheme with the GParted LiveCD and -then- try installing.
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> :(
<noelferreira> how can i run an xterm console minimized ?
<thebillywayne> djiivu, hope it helps.
<Sleepy_Coder> Uhh....just change their permissions, WideSpread. :)
<Nubbie> nobody likes the mpaa, no sense advertising that fact.
<Widespread> Sleepy how?
<Sleepy_Coder> ER...use "chmod" :)
<ingo_> nubbie: yes it is - but should work with synaptic - don't know how to handle it.
<psylem> Nubbie, what's using a lap top have to do with it?
<Sleepy_Coder> So they can't read/write/execute anything in other folders...
<derektgreen> I need to install my ATI X1600 drivers...my screen res isn't correct and the right options aren't available
<nomasteryoda> i'll be something is just muted, though alsa is not showing it ...  try this... cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
* Sleepy_Coder goes to get milk and cookies. :p
<nomasteryoda> psylem, nothing at all
<nomasteryoda> try that cat command ... don't post results here thou
<nomasteryoda> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<djiivu> wayne, sorry just wondering, but think it would work to manually delete all the windows junk and try again (or is that ridiculous)?
<derektgreen> I need to install my ATI X1600 drivers...my screen res isn't correct and the right options aren't available
<Shrimpy_> derektgreen: (i'm not a lot of help) have you tried using the restriced drivers?
<derektgreen> yeah, everything crashed and I had to reinstall...I didn't know how to get it back to the way it was
<Nubbie> derektgreen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FakeOutdoorsman> Widespread: it might be easier to put them all in the same type of group that has restricted read/write access to certain folders instead of individually changing their permissions.
<noelferreira> how can i run an xterm console minimized ?
<derektgreen> Nubbie: do I type that in a terminal?
<AutumnCat> when i enter http://bigsnake_net.photo.163.com/ , firefox said that the rul was invalid..what should i do ?
<AutumnCat> when i enter http://bigsnake_net.photo.163.com/ , firefox said that the url was invalid..what should i do ?
<timm> how do i get my lan ip adress?
<FakeOutdoorsman> AutumnCat: is that is bait to get people to click on that?
<ajax4> Is an underscore even valid in a URL?
<Nubbie> derektgreen: yes, it doesn't matter what terminal, even if you can't log in with gdm you can still run that from a tty.
<ddonky> ajax4 - yes
<ajax4> ddonky, Did not know that...I don't think I've ever seen an underscore.
<AutumnCat> Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed <-- firefox said this..but i can enter 
<AutumnCat>  site
<nomasteryoda> timm, try this... ifconfig |grep 192
<psylem> nomasteryoda, I have pasted it
<nomasteryoda> k
<ajax4> ddonky, is it only valid for subdomains?
<AutumnCat> Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed <-- firefox said this..but i can enter the site in windows
<AutumnCat> so
<h4wk0> !repeat | AutumnCat
<ubotu> AutumnCat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ddonky> ajax4 - yes
<AutumnCat> so do another friend who use ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> psylem, your link to the pasted text?
<Nubbie> AutumnCat: ubuntu is not windows.
<orlock> Is there any way to move from Ubuntu 6.* to 7.* via apt?
<psylem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18761/
<psylem> sorry
<nomasteryoda> timm, that was if you had it already
<nomasteryoda> np
<Nubbie> AutumnCat: i don't know what i'm talking about... but does SCIM do anything like that?
<derektgreen> nubbie: which x server driver do I use? trident, tseng, or vesa?
<AutumnCat> another friend who use ubuntu can enter the site .. so i think maybe i had set something wrong..
<Nubbie> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<FakeOutdoorsman> orlock: are you using 6.06 or 6.10?
<psylem> should I pull my laptop apart yet, to check if the speakers are attached :D
<AutumnCat> Nubbie: scim ?
<noelferreira> how can i run an xterm console minimized ?
<derektgreen> nubbie: which x server driver do I use? trident, tseng, or vesa?
<ajax4> noelferreira, What do you mean by run it minimized?
<AutumnCat> ubotu: scim what??..i dont understand
<FakeOutdoorsman> noelferreira: i don't think anyone understands.
<Nubbie> derektgreen: what video card do you have?
<derektgreen> Nubbie: ATI X1600 Pro
<nomasteryoda> psylem, looks ok to me...
<psylem> me too, but still no sound :(
<Nubbie> derektgreen: if there's an ati driver or radeon drivers, use them. if not, use vesa.
<idefixx> noelferreira: this has nothing to do with xterm... its a gnome window and gnome has to minimize it on start.
<AutumnCat> Nubbie: can you enter http://bigsnake_net.photo.163.com/ ?
<veranis> good evening/morning all. I've got what I think is a pretty simple question. I've just done a fresh install of 7.04, and when I try and run "./configure", I get a "no such file or directory" error. Doing a web search hasn't helped since configure is such a common word. I was wondering if there was either a specific package that I needed to install or a specific path I needed to add to get that command working. Thanks all
<noelferreira> idefixx: i thought it was an argument given to xterm command idefixx
* AutumnCat is not good at english
<ddonky> is there anyway to undo Automatix? i want to upgrade to feisty without complications?
<Nubbie> AutumnCat: no, i get an error message in chinese.
<powder> derektgreen, have you tried:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<Nubbie> AutumnCat: it looks like the site is down.
<wastrel> that is chinese
<timm> if i connect to my vncserver the display stays black/gray, does somebody know why?
<Nubbie> AutumnCat: invalid URL.
<derektgreen> Nubbie: I downloaded drivers from ATI's site but when I tried to run it I get an error saying I "could not open the file" because gedit couldn't detect the character coding
<FakeOutdoorsman> veranis: what are you trying to install or configure?
<klasrudian> veranis, what are you trying to kompail/configure ?? does it even exist??
<psylem> nomasteryoda, I'll try to boot from the CD and look at stuff and boot normally and look at stuff and see if I can see the difference
<peippo> Hi. I have a problem starting my Ubuntu Edgy GUI (X?) After the login screen I get this msg, and a black screen for a few seconds, then get thrown back to the login. "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Unable to determine the address of the message bus". Any ideas what to do? :)
<nomasteryoda> psylem, hang on
<wastrel> derektgreen:  the ATI driver that comes with ubuntu doesn't work for you?
<ingo_> is there a macbook channel for feisty?
<ddonky> derektgreen - dont open it with gedit
<AutumnCat> Nubbie: that's strange
<Nubbie> derektgreen: you don't open it with gedit... just do sudo apt-get install xserver-plugin-ati
<psylem> nomasteryoda, kk
<derektgreen> Wastrel: the restricted one crashed everything
<cycom> I want to connect my bluetooth remote to my laptop, and it'll work if I shut down the hci interface, bring it back up, and scan
<idefixx> noelferreira: you are trying to get gnome to start the window minimized, right? so that the window is on you desktop but only appears in the window list at the bottom right?
<cewek> hai
<yoan> haiiiiiiiiiiii
<cewek> hai
<veranis> at the time, I was trying to install mldonkey
<AutumnCat> Nubbie: my chinese friend can enter the site..and they're using ubuntu...
<powder> derektgreen, are you on Feisty?
<h4wk0> peippo; Sounds like a dodgy install - I take it you have only just intstalled it
<cewek> hai
<klasrudian> peippo, what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log  says??
<peippo> h4wk0: its been running for about a month
<peippo> klasrudian: let me check...
<cewek> hai
<veranis> however, your question leads me to another: is the configure command supposed to be included with the package and not the OS?
<noelferreira> idefixx: but i want that done with my script not at startup
<Nubbie> AutumnCat: i have chinese language support installed, and cannot enter the site. the error message suggests to me the site moved or the server doesn't have english language support.
<derektgreen> Nubbie: got an error "couldn't find package xserver-plugin-ati"
<cewek> hai
<cycom> How can I get my bluetooth remote to automagically reconnect?
<FakeOutdoorsman> veranis: i assume you tried to follow the mldonkey Quick Start Guide in the wiki? http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/Quickstart_guide
<tonyyarusso> !id | cewek
<teethdood> is there a channel for openoffice support?
<ubotu> cewek: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Nubbie> !ati | derektgreen
<tonyyarusso> !openoffice | teethdood
<ubotu> derektgreen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> teethdood: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<h4wk0> veranis; Each peice of software compiles differently.. There for the ./configure picks up diffrent information needed..
<noelferreira> idefixx: something like: ' xterm -e -xx command &' where xx is an argumented that makes the window get minimized
<Nubbie> openoffice is installed by default.
<GigaClon> im getting graphical gliches on my buttons http://filebox.vt.edu/users/miwilso2/trash.png
<Nubbie> gigaclon: maybe you're using a bad theme.
<nomasteryoda> psylem, try this...  lsmod | grep snd | awk '{print $1}' | xargs modprobe -r
<idefixx> noelferreira: i dont think that is a script issue you probably have to do that on with gnome.. even though there might be a shell command.. in any case try to rephrase your question because its kind of vague.
<ajax4> veranis, that command actually compiles and builds your own binaries. It's not recommended for beginners. If you just want to go on the e-donkey network try installing amule.
<noelferreira> idefixx: like a background process idefixx
<nomasteryoda> psylem, then ... modprobe snd-intel-hda
<nomasteryoda> then ... esd
<veranis> h4wk0: correct. I downloaded the package, unzipped it, went to a shell and the directory I unzipped it to. But ./configure didn't work
<rullie> hi, guys, i have a Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/948GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. i cannot get resolution higher than 1024x768. any idea?
<GigaClon> Nubbie, if you look at the link you see that its the default theme
<crimsun> rullie: what resolution/mode do you want to use?
<aedes> what kernel is feisty at?
<AutumnCat> Nubbie: thanks for you help
<GigaClon> i just upgraded from edgy
<crimsun> aedes: 2.6.20 + patches.
<rullie> crimsun, 1280x800
<peippo> klasrudian: hmm.. lots of stuff, the last three lines are "could not init font path element..."
<robert_> [01:59:32]  <Leo Kitten> Hey, does ubuntu generally run with a stock kernel, or do they patch it to hell and back?
<nomasteryoda> psylem, also let us see what kernel you are using... uname -r
<crimsun> rullie: I recommend you install xserver-xorg-video-intel from universe in 7.04.
<Nubbie> gigaclon: have you logged out and back in?
<Shrimpy_> crimsun: for the intell there is a nice debain package for it
<GigaClon> yeah
<aedes> thanks crimsun, also does anyone use ciscos open source vpnclient on edgy?
<crimsun> Shrimpy_: I know  :)
<idefixx> noelferreira: a background process, like a daemon is some different you can get your scripts to the background by adding '&' after the command .. but why do you need the console windows then?
<h4wk0> veranis; have you read the README as i have had this problem, But its only simply ./Config.
<klasrudian> peippo, pastebin your log at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can have a look
<rullie> crimsun, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel ?
<Shrimpy_> rullie: there is a nice debain package for it. i used it and it pretty easy
<Nubbie> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<darkness3477> Java is in 7.04's repositories, right? Does this mean the JDK is too?
<crimsun> rullie: as long as you have universe enabled, yes.  I use it myself.
<Nubbie> :l
<rullie> Shrimpy_, noob here, can you elaborate?
<crimsun> darkness3477: yes.
<noelferreira> i know idefixx i said like it not it :)
<peippo> klasrudian: ok.. I'll try and see if I can get that done somehow
<teethdood> I want to type foreign languages in Ubuntu apps. Can I use the SCIM Input Method app to accomplish this?
<GigaClon> teethdood, yes
<crimsun> teethdood: for many, yes.
<darkness3477> Goody. Just installed 7.04. I'm pleasantly surprised. It starts up so much quicker then 6.06
<Nubbie> darkness3477: it may be in a commercial repository i can't remember.
<noelferreira> i neeed a & to minimize it instead of put it in background
<idefixx> noelferreira: ok :)
<crimsun> Nubbie: / darkness3477: no, multiverse.
<Shrimpy_> crimsun: its a file you download and ubuntu knows the file and will auto install it. so its really easy
<noelferreira> :)
<GigaClon> Nubbie, I don't seem to have the problem with any other them other than the default
<Shrimpy_> crimsun: oops sorry wrong name lol :)
<crimsun> Shrimpy_: we already ship it in universe.
<Nubbie> thanks crimsun.
<klasrudian> peippo, or you could send it to me... the log file
<nomasteryoda> psylem, gotta run... sleep actually
<darkness3477> Crimsun/Nubbie; Thanks. As long as I can download that and the emacs JDE I'm happy.
<veranis> h4wk0: I was following install.txt ... but lemme go ahead and try ./config
<Nubbie> gigaclon: have you logged out and back in. the default theme is the only one changed during an upgrade.
<nomasteryoda> someone here knows the answer...
<rullie> crimsun, ok thanks, i'm gonna reboot and see
<GigaClon> yes I did
<psylem> nomasteryoda, it didn't work, but thx for trying
<Nubbie> gigaclon: log out and come back, tell me if you still have the problem.
<crimsun> rullie: you just need to restart gdm after installing that package.
<Nubbie> gigaclon: you do? thats messed up.
<Nubbie> :l
<crimsun> rullie: no need to reboot.
<nomasteryoda> psylem, lsmod |grep intel
<ajax4> veranis, why not just install amule from the repository?
<derektgreen> Nubbie: that link instructs me to use the restricted drivers that I've already tried. If it locks up is there a way to restore everything to the way it was?
<robert_> what patches does ubuntu apply to stock kernels?
<crimsun> psylem: what's the issue [with sound] ?
<psylem> I got the message FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<rullie> crimsun, not sure how to do that lol
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, thanks
<peippo> klasrudian: how can I copy the log and then paste it in lynx?
<crimsun> robert_: hera.kernel.org/git/  (search for ubuntu-*.git.)
<Nubbie> !info xserver-plugin-video-ati
<ubotu> Package xserver-plugin-video-ati does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Nubbie> :l
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18761/ for psylem
<Nubbie> derektgreen: just use vesa.
<derektgreen> Nubbie: thank you
<PiNE> has anyone tried to download the deluge deb from their site lately?  i get directed to a page of gibberish.
<Nubbie> derektgreen: it will get you up and running again, then you can worry about 3d accelleration.
<psylem> nomasteryoda, that shorter command did something
<arigold> Hi All, applying the ntfs-3g update to edgy, but giving me the NOT AUTHENTICATED warning.. any reason to be concerned?
<nomasteryoda> what, lsmod |grep intel?
<Shrimpy_> crimsun: are the xserver-i810-modesetting the same as xserver-intel ?
<Nubbie> arigold: 3rd party repository?
<darkness3477> do I need to add the 'Multiverse' to Synaptic? It's been a long time since I've set up a new installation
<crimsun> Shrimpy_: that's the old and obsoleted version in 6.10.  Don't use it.
<nomasteryoda> Shrimpy_, it was not for me... the intel one would not work on my laptop...
<derektgreen> Nubbie: would vga, via, vmware be any better?
<Shrimpy_> crimsun: ok i guess i'll change it
<psylem> yes that worked
<arigold> Nubbie - not sure where to check its source, since I am running through the GUI updater
<nomasteryoda> good
<smallfoot-> http://www.digg.com/ is closed
<smallfoot-> website closed
<klasrudian> peippo, ctrl-x + i
<crimsun> psylem: I need to know what the root symptom is.
<veranis> ...
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: thanks.
<ajax4> arigold, this should get rid of the message: sudo apt-get update
<nomasteryoda> so the module is not loading for his card
<Shrimpy_> nomasteryoda: yeah i'm on a laptop
<Nubbie> derektgreen: don't change the default plugins, skip through it all until you get to the screen resolutions
<rullie> crimsun, it worked ,thank you! :)
<psylem> crimsun: when I installed ubuntu to my laptop, sound no longer works
<crimsun> rullie: np.
<FakeOutdoorsman> PiNE: i confirm your error.  i bet their mime settings are messed up.  you can still right click it and download or use wget in terminal
<nomasteryoda> Shrimpy_, i stuck with the i810... had to uninstall the intel version...
<crimsun> psylem: I presume you mean 7.04?
<ajax4> arigold, try that and then do try to install that package and see if it gets rid of the error.
<robert_> crimsun: my friend wants to know if she can patch a ubuntu kernel, or if there will be problems
<psylem> crimsun: yes
<rullie> crimsun, one more thing, it's prompting the keyring manager everytime i login, how do i get rid of that?
<arigold> have you heard of bad repositories for this particular source?
<crimsun> psylem: I've fixed that already.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105582
<psylem> crimsun: it worked fine on the installation CD
<PiNE> FakeOutdoorsman, cheers, i will try that.
<arigold> ajax4 - ok will do
<midgewa> Nubbie: with gtk-gnutella, im having trouble removing files that are 100% from the download window... am i missing something?
<Shrimpy_> nomasteryoda: well it's the i80-modesetting. i found it on debain
<thebillywayne> nomasteryoda, what sort of problems did you have with the intel version, versus the i810?
<FakeOutdoorsman> PiNE: you should let them know it is mental on their site.
<psylem> crimsun: and there appears to be nothing wrong
<crimsun> robert_: it may be difficult.  What does she want to patch in?
<nomasteryoda> thebillywayne, i got complete black xorg screen...
<Shrimpy_> nomasteryoda: because i tired just the i180 and it not good
<nomasteryoda> no video
<AutumnCat> FakeOutdoorsman: of course not
<nomasteryoda> weird.. this is i855gm chip
<nomasteryoda> beryl is uber good on it
<crimsun> rullie: see libpam-keyring, but it requires additional configuration.
<Shrimpy_> nomasteryoda: beryl takes away all my free time lol
<FakeOutdoorsman> AutumnCat: of course not?  me confused.
<rullie> crimsun, hm ok. thanks
<PiNE> FakeOutdoorsman, yeah, it would be good for them to know!
<zbrown> beryl takes away all my process cycles :(
<midgewa> Nubbie: with gtk-gnutella, im having trouble removing files that are 100% from the download window... am i missing something?
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<nomasteryoda> ya my sleep time... just tweaking it...
<HiddenHax> anyone have backtrack 2?
<robert_> [02:08:29]  <Leo Kitten> But I want to know what I'll break if I use a stock 2.6.21
<FakeOutdoorsman> PiNE: maybe you should ask them for a md5hash to see if the deb on the site has been corrupted.
<psylem> nomasteryoda: what do I do next?
<nomasteryoda> 16 virtual screens are too much for my brain to handle....
<FakeOutdoorsman> but that is probably not needed...
<crimsun> psylem: please see the URL I gave you above.  I fixed that bug in early April.
<AutumnCat> FakeOutdoorsman: It's not a bait, the url is a alias of http://photo.163.com/photos/bigsnake_net/
<FakeOutdoorsman> oh...duh
<peippo> klasrudian: pastebin tells me I'm probably trying to spam when I tried posting that log file :/
<Nubbie> new beryl plugin will have tilable workspaces... up to 64 workspaces i believe.
<robert_> crimsun: she runs a stock kernel
<Nubbie> thats crazy.
<Shrimpy_> why would you need 64 worksapces?
<bradf0rdX> Is there a way that I can make things that I put in the task bar at the bottom... um stay forever?
<psylem> thx crimsun, must have missed that
<idefixx> Nubbie: woot 64
<midgewa> who the hell needs 64 workspaces?
<crimsun> robert_: a stock .21 doesn't have all our wifi and sound patches, among many others.
<bradf0rdX> Like, I want the trash to stay forever, and there be no way for me to get it off
<klasrudian> peippo, xD  do a "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<bradf0rdX> Like the trash in OS X, you can't get it off of the dock @ all
<robert_> crimsun: will it *break* is what she wants to know- i.e. not boot
<crimsun> robert_: I need hardware details.  Unless you want me to guess what hardware she has.
<ajax4> bradf0rdX, there is a permanent trash icon you can add to the taskbar.
<bradf0rdX> ajax4, Where do I get that?
<robert_> asking
<idefixx> bradf0rdX: why doesnt putting it there and locking it to that position do it for you? i mean how often do you accidental click on 'remove'?
<bradf0rdX> all the time... even in Windows
<arigold> ajax4: thanks.. worked by command line
<ajax4> bradf0rdX, right click the taskbarm click add to panel, then click trash, then click the add button.
<bradf0rdX> If there
<ajax4> arigold, no problem. I had a similar problem when I first installed and someone recommended that fix to me :)
<nomasteryoda> psylem, did you get down to it? ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105582/comments/29
<peippo> klasrudian: "Failed to initialize GLX module" ... "AIGLX: DRI Module not loaded" ... and "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom"
<bradf0rdX> are the words "delete" or "Remove" or "Empty" or anything like that on the trash I'll click which ever I see 1st
<arigold> ajax4: trying to follow through with this nifty list: http://tinyurl.com/3xwv6x
<psylem> Crimsun: thx m8, I owe you one
<klasrudian> peippo, xD  do a "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW" gives??
<idefixx> bradf0rdX: well that no good then :) i dont know how to help you.. would a trashcan on your desktop be ok?
<ajax4> bradf0rdX, no I think its just a trash icon, though you might be able to add your own caption.
<crimsun> psylem: don't mention it.  :)
<MSTK> hey, does anyone know if it's possible to change the colors on the Gnome Command line (the one that comes up when you press CTR L+ALT+F1-F6?)
<wastrel> MSTK:  like the prompt colors?
<bradf0rdX> How would I do that? Like... make it say "EMPTY THE TRASH, NOT DELETE THE ICON"
<bradf0rdX> ?
<HENDRA> dfdfdf
<robert_> psst, crimsun
<robert_> [02:11:44]  <Leo Kitten> The biggest ones are.. uhh..
<robert_> [02:14:21]  <Leo Kitten>
<robert_> ICH7 High Definition audio codec (Damned if I can tell which one)
<robert_> Attansic L1 gigabit ethernet (ATL1 driver)
* EurkY is away: au taff
<robert_>  Box doesn't say anything. It's an Asus P5L-MX board
<idefixx> bradf0rdX: ok i just check you cant delete the trash thingy from the desktop :). so that should work for you.
<MSTK> wastrel - yeah.  The font and background colors, similar to how you can change the GUI terminal.
<josh_> Sorry new to linux. I am looking for help with grub. Can someone direct me to the right place.
<bradf0rdX> idefixx, thx
<Shrimpy_> brad0rdX: open the trash bin. and then in feisty there is a big menu on top saying empty trash
<wastrel> MSTK:  you can change the bash prompt color with the bash prompt howto
<wims> how do i find out which device my dvd-rw is?
<idefixx> bradf0rdX: press alt+f2, type in 'gconf-editor' and got to /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<wastrel> MSTK:  the background and font color in general... not sure
<wastrel> font, there's a thing for that
<arejay> idefixx: does that fix the problem with the trash icon not showing items in the trash can?
<idefixx> bradf0rdX: check it, and a trash icon should appear on your desktop .. not removeable :)
<bradf0rdX> now, is there a good dock for gnome that dosn't use compiz or anything fancy like that???
<ajax4> bradf0rdX, I don't know how to change the caption for trashcans that you add to your taskbar (panel).
<peippo> klasrudian: "The directory /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc, cyrillic, 100dpi, ...etc (7 directories) does not exist" ... and "fonts.dir not found in /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/Truetype"
<FakeOutdoorsman> !grub | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FakeOutdoorsman> heh...grub
<MSTK> wastrel - you're referring to the full-screen bash terminal, right?  how would I do that, then?
<klasrudian> peippo, the line  "Failed to initialize GLX module" what more does it say??
<dodimar> i am trying to install ubuntu 6.06, i want to install it without going through the live program ( it's slow) how can i do it.?
<idefixx> arejay: he didnt say he want the icon back.. his problem is that he keeps deleting it by accident.
<idefixx> arejay: and there is now way to prevent that on the taksbar
<ingo_> ekiga doesn't work for macbook isight camera - how can i fix it on feity?
<robert_> incidentally
<da_shrewd> hello, anyone expert in postnuke?
<da_shrewd> i need some help
<wastrel> MSTK:  looking it up
<robert_> are there any ubuntu utils for customizing my bootsplash screen?
<arejay> idefixx: damn :)
<idefixx> arejay: ;)
<peippo> klasrudian: please check in your X logfile that the GLX module has been loaded in your X server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module. If you continue to encounter problems, please try reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.
<pyrohotdog> Is there any software available for Ubuntu/linux for creating flash/action script animations?
<ajax4> robert_, Yeah, go to System > Administration > Login Window
<bradf0rdX> Does anyone know if there's a good dock out there for Gnome that DOESN'T use compiz?
<psylem> Crimsun: Works like a charm! 30 minute turn around on an issue, good work guys!
<klasrudian> peippo, what GFX do you got??
<peippo> klasrudian: what gfx? you mean what graphics card?
<robert_> ajax4: I dont have a 'Login window' - I have a 'Login Manager'
<klasrudian> peippo, yes what graphic card do you have..
<peippo> klasrudian: geforce 6600 gt
<ajax4> robert_, that's probably it, on my version it says Login Window
<robert_> hm
<robert_> do note that I'm running KDE
<wastrel> MSTK:  the console fonts aren't going to be the same as your X fonts.  you can install fonty, console-terminus and console-data for more fonts.  use sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data to change console font (there's probably a better way but that should work)
<ajax4> robert_, Yeah I'm running 7.04 with gnome so there could be some differences.
<MSTK> wastrel - thanks, I'll check it out
<robert_> yeah
<klasrudian> peippo, what driver are you trying to load in your "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file?? for your gfx....
<mama1> hai
<midgewa> what is the "super" key?
<teethdood> midgewa, it's the windows key
<FakeOutdoorsman> midgewa: usually the Windows key
<klasrudian> midgewa, the "win" key
<midgewa> thankyou
<FakeOutdoorsman> teethdood: you beat me this time...
<robert_> OOoh
<robert_> I see
<theJokercard> You've probably heard the problem before. I'm having trouble with akamaru
<robert_> Login Window under the KDE system menu
<klasrudian> and i was totaly last 0_o
<midgewa> hahahaha beryl just got so much better
<teethdood> I kind of need some help with this SCIM stuff
<s0urce> hi
<Polygon89> hey, i just installed the nvidia drivers on my old computer, and before it allowed me to go to 1024x768, but now the highest option i can set for the resolution is 800x600... is there a way that i can change it to 1024x768?
<wastrel> pyrohotdog:  i don't think so.  you need the adobe stuff for that don't you?  maybe gnash has something
<CaptainMorgan> !mp3
<Laney> np:
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theJokercard> Well, anyone at all?
<teethdood> how do I get SCIM to work? it's running, tried turning it on with the designated hotkey, but I can't type any foreign characters
<klasrudian> Polygon89, you aloved that resoltion in xorg.conf??
<s0urce> i installed the newest ubuntu version, now i try to get this 3d effects (e.g. cude desktop) running, any1 can tell me plz how to start? thx
<robert_> ajax4: and, by bootsplash, I'm refering to the "Ubuntu" spinning logo thing when the system starts u/shuts down
<wastrel> teethdood:  did you install the language pack?
<ajax4> robert_, yeah I don't know how to change the bootsplash screens, just the login window screen.
<wastrel> hrm that's a windows term isn't it
<teethdood> wastrel, the language pack for GNOME? the entire thing?
<robert_> then nevermind
<wastrel> teethdood:  no the specific language you're interested in.   system > administration > language support
<peippo> klasrudian: NVIDIA corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 / 6600 GT] 
<ajax4> teethdood, you just want to switch the language you input on your keyboard?
* robert_ pokes crimsun
<jlilly> Having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to install ubuntu-restricted-packages, but the java install fails. I run it manually and I get a conflict:  sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<idefixx> ajax4: i did that ages ago in debian you had to compile the bootsplash into the kernel dont know if thats still the case for ubuntu though.
<klasrudian> peippo, that was the Identifier, what does the Driver says just the/some row under??
<Polygon89> klasrudian, i just installed it 2 seconds ago i havent edited anything yet. but in the config file it has 1024x768 listed for all depths
<ajax4> idefixx, yeah I played around with it in Mandriva also but I have no idea in Ubuntu...robert_ was asking about it.
<theJokercard> Meh, I'll just repeat a bit more in depth. I'm trying to install Akamaru, but when I "git clone <address>" it gives me "/usr/bin/gitfm: fatal error: `chdir' failed: permission denied"
<s0urce> is there any howto, how to setting up this desktop cube effects on 7.04?
<peippo> klasrudian: ah, Driver: "nvidia"
<idefixx> ajax4: oops wrong person :)
<macogw> s0urce: what kinda graphics and with beryl or compiz?
<wastrel> s0urce:  the fine folks in #ubuntu-effects can help with that
<robert_> heh yeah
<wims> how do i find out which device my dvd-rw is?
<teethdood> I want to type Vietnamese (Xchat works perfectly) for example if I type "dd" I would get   or dda^y becomes y
<ajax4> idefixx, np
<robert_> and I'm still here :P
<s0urce> wastrel thx
<JerryMcFarts> Hello, I am having a problem With Gnome, It will totally freeze, I can not alt+ctrl+backspace. The mouse will be frozen also. This is when I boot into it normally, and I don't really do anything at all. I started noticing freezes when I installed VMWARE workstation and Deluge torrent cleint. But now it freezes when those aren't even started. How can I view what is erroring out?
<idefixx> robert_: well i guess you read it then ;)
<robert_> tmk, Ubuntu comes with bootsplash
<ajax4> teethdood, try the gnome Keyboard Indicator applet.
<klasrudian> peippo, change that to "nv" and you can get in to you X... then search in the ubuntu forum how to install the nvidia driver
<macogw> teethdood: i have a script that installs asian language typing stuff
<wastrel> i have scim
<midgewa> is there an 'object dock' style program for ubuntu - i thought it was incorporated in beryl but aparently not
<macogw> it just runs a bunch of commands from a website
<teethdood> I thought SCIM would work
<macogw> yeah it's for getting scim all set up
<robert_> idefixx: uh, duh :P
<theJokercard> midgewa, that's what I'm working on. No one seems to know the problem though
<ajax4> JerryMcFarts, do you use xgl, aixgl, beryl, or compiz?
<macogw> teethdood: yeah, scim's what you need, you just have to get the languages you need installed
<FakeOutdoorsman> wow...i'm dumb.  i thought openbox wasn't loading, but I never tried to right click until now.
<klasrudian> Polygon89, then the nvidia driver don't think your monitor/gfx-card can handel more then 800x600 O_o
<JerryMcFarts> I have them installed, Beryl. But I manually start them up when I want
<midgewa> theJokercard, do u mean you have the same problem as me?
<ajax4> JerryMcFarts, I've had many instability issues with xgl/beryl and vmware.
<theJokercard> midgewa, I don't know. I'm trying to get akamaru to work, with no luck.
<midgewa> hmm
<lgc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc&mode=related&search=
<teethdood> I was under the impression that if I do System | Admin | Language Support I would actually make GNOME menus turn into another language which I don't want
<Polygon89> klasrudian, the thing is before i installed the driver i got 1024x768.. why all of a sudden i cant use that?
<peippo> klasrudian: ok, I will try that, thank you!
<Si|3nt> Hello all
<ajax4> teethdood, try the gnome Keyboard Indicator applet.
<klasrudian> Polygon89, because then it was another driver installed
<teethdood> ajax4, where is that?
<wastrel> teethdood:  no, it just installs fonts and er, uh.  stuff :]   don't worry i installed chinese support and still have my english Gnome :] 
<Polygon89> klasrudian, ok. thanks, ill just remove the driver then (not going to be using 3d anyway)
<macogw> does anybody have any idea why my cd burner doesn't work?  it worked in dapper/edgy.  it worked in feisty til that point when it *completely* broke for everyone.  but since then it hasnt worked even though it works for everyone else now.  it doesnt give the old error that unstable would give where it couldnt find the drive or something.  now it gets a "write error" every single time, whether i use k3b, nautilus, or gnomebaker.  i'm not using a high speed (on
<Si|3nt> my pc keeps freezing (using edgy) i checked processes in system monitor cpu is at 100% and usualy XORG taking most of its % ... whts up with tht?
<ajax4> teethdood, you just want to switch the languages when you type them in?
<teethdood> ajax4, yes
<macogw> teethdood: to make menus change languages, log out and go to settings and language and pick the language
<klasrudian> Polygon89, if you go down in depths you might be able to get a greater resolution with the nVidia driver
<macogw> when you log in the menus will be that language (provided hte language packs are installed)
<JerryMcFarts> ajax4, so beryl not started automatically would that still effect my VMware installation? I assume VMware dameons start up since I can use the VMware player, but as of Beryl I have to activate it manually. This is on a clean install of fiesty fawn. I really didn't have any problem until I recently installed Deluge torrent and I attributed my freezing to that. What logs can I look at that will show me more input on whats going wrong?
<lgc> Anyone in for real fun with Vista speech recognition? Go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyLqUf4cdwc&mode=related&search=
<ajax4> teethdood, right click a panel, click add to panel, click Keyboard Indicator, then click Add button.
<Polygon89> klasrudian, ill try that, thanks
<tonyyarusso> lgc: offtopic
<macogw> lgc: that's old
<lgc> Sorry, I just discovered it...
<theJokercard> So not a single person knows how to fix it?
<macogw> /lastlog thejoker
<ajax4> JerryMcFarts, that I don't know. It could be something totally unrelated to vmware, I just mentioned that I had compatibility problems with vmware and the desktop effects, but that may not be why you are having lockups.
<wastrel> what's akamaru
<macogw> there's no lastlog on gaim?
<wastrel> macogw:  there's a plugin for that
<wastrel> i think you just have to enable it
<wastrel> also need to enable logging
<theJokercard> macogw, eh?
<macogw> wastrel: why's it a plugin?  that's like a standard irc thing
<midgewa> theJokercard; tried a program called kooldock?
<Shrimpy_> lgc: that is amazing
<wastrel> gaim is a crappy irc client
<macogw> irssi doesnt even have a GUI but it has lastlog
<theJokercard> midgewa, is it for gnome?
<midgewa> theJokercard i just got it and its what i want, the menus are just shit
<wastrel> irssi is a good irc client
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | midgewa
<ubotu> midgewa: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wastrel> gaim is an instant messenging client.
<JerryMcFarts> ajax4, thanks for the advice
<midgewa> theJokercard i think so..... works for me, in ubuntu feisty
<ajax4> np
<sanityx> Haha digg got so pwned.
<sanityx> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tonyyarusso> sanityx: offtopic
<wastrel> and now that you mention it i don't know anything about gaim irc, so disregard my plugin dealy i was thinking of an IM thing :] 
<midgewa> theJokercard; i cant seem to get the orientation to be on the top though, it likes to be on the bottom
<lgc> Shrimpy_, it's just the usual level of quality Microsoft gives...
<theJokercard> midgewa, aye, but does it have a physics engine?
<ajax4> teethdood, is that what you were looking for?
<theJokercard> the one I'm after has one built into it.
<midgewa> theJokercard, i have no idea - im a linux noob
<piNNoy> how many workspaces do i need to make the cube work?
<Shrimpy_> lgc: yes so much work to do something simple
<macogw> teethdood: http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/scim/ for asian text input.  for changing your environment's language, install language packs in system > admin, then log out and choose a different language in the settings before you log in
<midgewa> piNNoy: using Beryl?
<dreamcastjack> hey guys
<klasrudian> piNNoy, cube?? you mean the beryl desktop cube or??
<macogw> wow #ubuntuforums is DEAD
<piNNoy> midgewa: no i just have ubuntu,, do i need berly to have the cube?
<teethdood> ajax4, I was installing the language support through System|Admin|Language support, going to try your method now too
<macogw> piNNoy: yes
<piNNoy> mac: ok THANKS
<midgewa> piNNoy id get beryl
<lgc> Shrimpy_, much ado about nothing...
<macogw> piNNoy: what version are you using?
<piNNoy> thats why i couldnt work the cube - lol
<piNNoy> mac: im using version 7.04
<macogw> piNNoy: if you have feisty, the "desktop effects" has a cube from compiz
<macogw> ok you have a cube available then
<ajax4> teethdood, if you just want to enter input in different languages and not change your whole system's language, that panel applet should do the trick.
<theJokercard> midgewa, Meh, I'm downloading it to see if I like it then.
<midgewa> piNNoy, i think there are ways to do it without beryl, but beryl is definately the best.. and the most fun
<piNNoy> i have my desktop effects set on as cute..
<macogw> piNNoy: go to system > preferences > desktop effects
<macogw> oh
<piNNoy> cube.
<Shrimpy_> lgc: i'm still watching and laughing harder
<macogw> did you ctrl alt arrow right and see if it spins?
<midgewa> theJokercard yeah, tell me if u work out how to change its position
<piNNoy> what buttons move it? i see the 3d effects when i move windows
<FakeOutdoorsman> how do I declare the background color in a pure xorg session?  i can't remember...
<theJokercard> midgewa, right now it's stuck at 70 percent.
<macogw> piNNoy: Ctrl Alt and then use right and left arrows
<MoL1> multimedia question: I have a fresh install of feisty, with w32codecs installed, but I realplayer streams refuse to play in Totem.  Totem simply exits with "unable to read stream" error.  Works just fine on my edgy box, but I do have totem-xine installed for that, totem-gstreamer on my feisty box.
<lgc> Shrimpy_, there's a whole bunch of videos just as hilarious...keep looking!
<piNNoy> mac: i just tried - it dosent spin.
<midgewa> piNNoy, with beryl? ctrl+alt+mouseclick and drag
<macogw> piNNoy: you can also Ctrl Alt and then mouse drag
<macogw> midgewa: its teh same in compiz and beryl
<Shrimpy_> lgc: ok i love vista videos!!!
<midgewa> theJokercard; it downloaded fine for me
<piNNoy> mac: its not moving 1 bit
<macogw> piNNoy: then try beryl
<theJokercard> midgewa, I think it is something with my net.
<macogw> what kinda graphics card do you have?
<ajax4> piNNoy, you might also ask in #ubuntu-effects
<midgewa> piNNoy; try beryl, its more fun anyway
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, setxkbmap
<piNNoy> mac: Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express chipset family
<macogw> piNNoy: sudo aptitude install beryl
<piNNoy> 224mb memory on grapics card
<macogw> if you have intel graphics its EASY
<james12296> Hi,   I have to ask if anyone has sucessfully installed a lightscribe drive in 7.04?   I use to run Linspire but was never able to install my lightscribe  software because lightscribe.com only has the RPM format of the files.  I tried to use alien to convert the file but have to admit that I can't.  I'm too much of a newbie to figure this out.   So my question is has anyone installled and is using a lightscribe drive in ubuntu?
<piNNoy> mac: what exactly do i type in the terminal ? "sudo aptitude-install beryl"?
<macogw> james12296: in a terminal, you type: sudo alien file.rpm
<midgewa> theJokercard; one thing, when u finish downloading it doesnt add to menus, so u have to run it with terminal
<macogw> piNNoy: yes?
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: that doesn't look like what I remember.  this is for .xinitrc.  ill look-up your recommendation...thanks.
<macogw> *yes.
<teethdood> I thought all the fonts are Unicode fonts by now. I should be able to type all kinds of crazy characters using Times New Roman
<piNNoy> mac: with the - ?   sudo aptitude-install beryl
<lgc> Shrimpy_, I keep laughing because all the guys who try it get mad...at it...LOL!
<macogw> piNNoy: no ?  just: sudo aptitude install beryl
<piNNoy> mac: ok thanks a bunch
<Shrimpy_> lgc: it seems pretty real. as in everybody gets mad
<Shrimpy_> lgc: i love when it types random words
<midgewa> any opera users here?
<ajax4> teethdood, pretty sure you have to use unicode specific fonts. Don't ever use unicode myself, though.
<lgc> midgewa, I used to be...
<Oscar> hello all.  I'm trying to install the latest kmymoney in ubuntu gnomed. but a dependency is not found, even thought synaptic says i have it.
<ajax4> Oscar, do: sudo apt-get update
<midgewa> lgc; is ther reason u stopped coz its slow? when i was on xp i refused to use anything but opera but in ubuntu it seems to be pretty gay
<ajax4> Oscar, then try again.
<rullie> hi luna7kiss
<Oscar> ok
<Oscar> ajax4: i did what you said but when i run the deb package, it still gives me the same error
<ajax4> Oscar, you're trying to install a deb package that is not in the repository?
<luna7kiss> rullie, yo
<Oscar> yes
<lgc> midgewa, no...Opera is fast. Much faster than Firefox (even with Fasterfox enabled). The fastest browser in the world is indeed Dillo. It's up in less than 5 seconds. But...(there's always a catch!) it's very simple (no frames, no crypto, and so on).
<ajax4> Oscar: Any packages that you don't have need to be downloaded and installed also.
<macogw> Oscar: it might need a different version of the dependency than is installed
<midgewa> lgc; i find that when surfing, opera loads pages much slower than firefox.. and i hate firefox but i find myself using it more coz opera isnt working right
<ajax4> lgc: and no adblock :)
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: ahhh...it's this "xsetroot -solid yourcolor"
<Oscar> ok, i see, i will search for an updated kdelibs4 and see what if find
<Mike> hi
<Mike> how can I Install new USB device to Ubuntu OS.
<lgc> midgewa, the only thing I usually run out of patience with with Opera is Flash presentations: they go really slow (on Ubuntu).
<theJokercard> midgewa, this is retarded. My xchat works, my gaim and skype work..But no browser is working nor apt-get
<Mike> Oscar can u help me
<Polygon89> does anyone know how to add a grub line to make a computer boot up into console mode? (i dont want it to load x or xfce, etc)?
<ajax4> Mike: most usb devices you just need to plug in and they work right away
<midgewa> theJokercard :S thats fairly wierd
<theJokercard> midgewa, no kidding.
<james12296> yes, the file was downloaded onto the desktop but when I tried to run alien from the terminal I kept getting could not find the file.  I thought I would be smart and shorten up the file name and retry but I keep getting file not found.  Again please accept my apology for my ignorance as to ubuntu file structure.  From the terminal I tried to do  sudo alien ls1.rpm  the original file name was ugly and long.  This was the original comma
<james12296> nd line.   sudo alien package_file.rpmlightscribe-1.4.142.1-linux-2.6-intel.rpm
<macogw> Polygon89: that's what the "recovery" mode is
<lgc> midgewa, I wonder why. It's always been the opossite...
<Mike> I did it but It won't work how can I find it's been installed or not?
<midgewa> theJokercard relog? i dunno... might work... alt+ctrl+del
<jlilly> so I just installed the restricted packages, but amarok still doesn't play mp3's... do I need to restart or something?
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, aah :D  wasn't yesterday i did i so a just took a long shoot... my bad
<Polygon89> macogw, oh. thats convenient... never used that before. thanks!
<Mike> Oscar I am using Ubuntu 7
<lgc> midgewa, what version of Opera do yo use?
<ajax4> Mike: what type of device is it?
<midgewa> lgc; yeah.. i just really dislike firefox but its what im using now coz i cant stnad how slow opera is
<Mike> It's USB Mobile Phone SIM Reader
<Shrimpy_> lgc: press n  "backspace" press n "backspace" press n "backspace"
<midgewa> lgc; 9.20
<lgc> midgewa, you're state of the art now. Hmmm...
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i also had a wrong long shoot here. whoops.
<lgc> Shrimpy_, what?
<lgc> Shrimpy_, you're talking about the Vista video?
<Shrimpy_> lgc: just quoting the video. ingore me lol
<Punkunity> how many of you in here are agnostic?
<midgewa> lgc, yeah which is why i dont get it... on windows opera was by far the best id tried
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, what are you running a pure xserver session for??
<Punkunity> and how many are actually Atheist?
<ajax4> Punkunity: wrong channel dude.
<Punkunity> nahh...
<midgewa> Punk, whats the difference?
<midgewa> agnostic/athiest?
<Punkunity> nm, what is a good room tyhen?
<lgc> midgewa, you have another choice: Mozilla. It's on the repo's too. You might want to give it a try...
<ingo_> hallo all. need help on touchpad for macbook/feisty ...
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i'm running just openbox as my windows manager on a commandline install of ubuntu for an ancient Toughbook.
<midgewa> lgc; isnt that just firefox?
<jujimufu> Punkunity: what's the difference between an atheist and an agnosticist?
<midgewa> lgc; 'mozilla firefox'?
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, but openbox has it own cahngebackground thing going on
<hylje> jujimufu: atheist: "no" agnostic: "maybe"
<Punkunity> agnostic you believe there is something but you dont put your faith into a religion...atheist are against any religion
<Memories> Hello all
<Punkunity> hylje is about right
<Mike>  when we plug any usb device where It's usually its display shown in Ubuntu
<Memories> i was wondering if some1 could help me set back the panels to their default settings
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, obconf
<Memories> am using EDGY
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: that's new to me.  i just added that line to my .xinitrc and it worked.
<lgc> midgewa, no. Firefox is the "light" version of Mozilla. I don't know much about the innards, but they look different and they are on different installs.
<macogw> Punkunity: agnostic means you dont know and you admit you dont kjnow
<jujimufu> Punkunity: why would a Taoist who was born a Confucianist and later turned into an Atheist would kill an Agnosticist who now is as Sexist then?
<Memories> and things got messed up
<macogw> gnostic = know
<macogw> agnostic = opposite of knowing
<jujimufu> macogw: no kiddin, I am greek :P
<Punkunity> ok how come it is so hard just to get a simple USB iPod to work on goddamn linux/ubuntu
<ajax4> Mike: go to Places > Computer
<macogw> Punkunity: use amarok
<jujimufu> Punkunity: maybe because iPods weren't made for linux?
<midgewa> lgc; i dont know if i can be bothered reconfiguring ANOTHER browser, esp if id have to go through root in order to get flash working and stuff
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, but that's an extra openbox package... you have to install it...
<jujimufu> Punkunity: but there are plugin for amarok, though.
<Mike> Thanks Ajax4
<ajax4> Punkunity: I've used ipods under linux with no problem. gtkPod is the program
<ajax4> Mike: np
<Punkunity> jujimufu what are you talking about man?
<Punkunity> i have gtkpod and it doesnt seee either ipod i have ajax4
<dennister> hey all, having trouble with surround sound in feisty (didn't get it going with edgy either) on a onboard realtek chip...snd-intel8x0, ac97 codec dmix:6...alsa channel quiet...anyone have any expertise and might be able to help?
<macogw> ajax4: amarok's supposed to be nicer/better than gtkpod
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i have obconf installed, but i see no options for background color...just themes and such but they aren't affecting background color.
<macogw> Punkunity: use amarok
<Mike> I am Installed USB sim Card Reader but it won't shown in the Computer
<midgewa> whats the best music player for Ubuntu? i get the feeling the packaged one isnt the best (at all)
<crimsun> dennister: how bad is your codec quirk?
<Punkunity> i have amarok, but how do i gte the plug-in for it
<lgc> midgewa, no, because mozilla is on the repositories and Opera isn't. Type 'aptitude search mozilla' if you want to have a look at the packages.
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, ooh o_O... you can set backround image with it but not a solid color?? how odd
<ajax4> macogw: never used it so I can't say.
<dennister> crimsun: have no idea...wishie in #alsa didn't mention that last night, but I've been reading...
<ajax4> Punkunity: I've had success with gtkpod, but you can try another like amarok.
<jujimufu> Punkunity: well, didn't you want a conversation on religions?
<Mike> can I add any device manually in Ubuntu?
<macogw> Punkunity: i thought it supported it by default
<macogw> i dont have an ipod to test with
<crimsun> dennister: well, if plug:surround51 really isn't working, then it's a pretty severe quirk
<macogw> but when i looked at amarok on opensuse it had ipod support
<midgewa> lgc; so if i get mozilla in its whole, all the settings from firefox will be carried?
<crimsun> dennister: (and I don't mean dmixed surround51, which is separate)
<jujimufu> I need help setting up an HP PSC2300 printer (printer only) on Feisty Fawn 7.04, KDE. The printer is connected to the computer.
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i believe openbox does nothing with background without something like feh or my xinit entry
<jujimufu> any ideas?
<Punkunity> i turned on ama and then i pluggen in the stupid ipod( iahte em, but helpin out a freind)
<lgc> midgewa, I haven't upgraded to Opera 9.20 yet, but I remember I had to do some sort of (easy) manual installation with the STATIC package. Did you use the static version too?
<ajax4> Punkunity: are you agnostic?
<Punkunity> jujimufu i was just askin, no biggie to me though
<dennister> crimsun: wishie was coaching me with plug:dmix6 last night...not plug:surround61
<midgewa> jujimufu; have you tried to just add the printer using system>admin>printing?
<dennister> *51
<crimsun> dennister: yes, that's dmixed surround51
<Punkunity> yes ajax4 and I know exactly what it means to be, sometimes it would seem easier to be atheist
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: i had debian retch on this machine earlier today, but it didn't like the wireless card and rt2500 devs and i couldn't get it working.
<crimsun> dennister: I'm specifically referring to plug:surround51
<midgewa> lgc; unsure, i got it on the first day i had/used linux.. im still fairly new to all this
<lgc> midgewa, perhaps you might have to import your bookmarks and so. But it's not a Firefox clone (or the other way around). It behaves differently. It's the good-old Netscape!
<dennister> well i haven't even tried that yet...how do i determine "how bad my quirk is"?
<jujimufu> midgewa: well, I did that yesterday, and although it did recognise the printer, the test page wasn't printed.
<bonee_> i need the driver for my ATI x1300 for xorg 7.2
<ajax4> Punkunity: if you believe in "something" as you said earlier your beliefs might actually be closer to Deism.
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, wireless can i a pain to make it work.....
<Punkunity> when i am in the amarok and have the ipod pluggen in, i cant find it, but the music player auto opens and i see the ipod shuffle, but when i plug in the ipod nano neither program sees it
<macogw> ajax4: not necessarily
<Oscar> does anybody know of an simple and easy to use collaborating software that would allow a friend to log into my ubuntu via a web browser and edit txt files in real time?
<Punkunity> no they arent
<ajax4> macogw: ?
<macogw> ajax4: if its specifically a "godlike being"
<Punkunity> ajax4 nope
<lgc> midgewa, 'ldd /usr/bin/opera' should tell you.
<bonee_> sup crimsum
<macogw> ajax4: but if it's vague enough to include animism, you're not a deist
<midgewa> jujimufu have u tried printing from openoffice?
<dennister> thing is, after wishie went to work i actually got centre and lfe working...can't duplicate it now...then i rebooted, lost it all, and now sound is worse than b4 :(
<ajax4> Punkunity: well you should look into it to see what you think about it.
<Punkunity> ajax4 you probably know about this than i do apparantly
<midgewa> lgc; "not a dynamic executable'
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, i know you can set background with obconf, i have done it before... but however i think it's not saving it so if you restart/kill your xserver it will boot up again with the default background
<crimsun> dennister: then it's likely a mixer control change that wasn't saved.
<Punkunity> deity and animism huh?
<ajax4> macogw: never heard of animism :) I'll see what wikipedia says on the subject.
<klasrudian> wireless can be*
<Chetwin> Anyone else unable to get to google???
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: good thing wireless works with ubuntu.  should have known, but i got carried away in the quest for super minimal.  bah.
<dennister> well crimsun, u read very knowledgeable, do you have some time to help? perhaps in pm?
<macogw> animism is like native american religions where all of nature has a bit of supernatural in it and we're all connected
<Punkunity> now on amarok if yuou want to help ajax4
<johnt> I am trying to get compiz to work the only thing I have got so fart is wobbly windows will some one help please?
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: are you using openbox?
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, he he he super minimal can be a little to minimal sometimes... missing som key drivers and so on xD
<Punkunity> i clicked on the bottom left on media devices
<Chetwin> Can anyone get to google?
<ajax4> Punkunity: sorry don't know much about amarok, I think macogw said he was familar with it.
<Punkunity> ajax4
<Frogzoo> Chetwin: google has billions of dollars invested in network infrastructure - you think the problem is at their end or yours?
<midgewa> johnt: tried beryl instead?
<Chetwin> lol
<lgc> midgewa, then it's the static version.
<dennister> obviously you'd like to stay in this channel if ur looking for help urself, or helping a number of pps
<Chetwin> I can load MYSPACE for god sake, I'm sure it's google
<midgewa> lgc; meaning?
<Punkunity> macogw do read meman?
<midgewa> lgc; i did it wrong?
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, not know have been using it on an old machine i hade... but it's in the closet now... xD
<Chetwin> If all of the server overload from the emo kids on myspace is getting thru ....  Figure it out
<johnt> midgewa: do I need to uninsall compiz first??
<midgewa> i didnt
<midgewa> johnt; i didnt
<h4wk0> weird Chetwin  i can get google :/
<macogw> Punkunity: i dont kjnow what that is
<macogw> no i dont know much about amarok either. i use banshee for music and gnomad for syncing my zen
<Chetwin> Frogzoo: So much for billions spent on infrastructure HUH?
<johnt> midgewa: so i dl beryl and run it?
<Frogzoo> 1161 people reply they can get to google no problems
<Punkunity> macogw i need help in amarok i clicked on the bottom left on devices
<Punkunity> and it wants me to hit the connect button, so i did, and now what macogw
<macogw> Punkunity: i dont use it
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, have you tried blackbox and fluxbo to?? see witch one you like the best....
<macogw> i sync with gnomad
<klasrudian> fluxbox*
<Chetwin> Frogoo: Where are you getting the 1161?
<midgewa> johnt; yes...
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: ok, so now i have the system down to using 31840k, but that is with heavy xterm.  i have tried flux, but i like openbox better.  i was interested in aewm though.
<midgewa> johnt; use synaptic though
<Frogzoo> Chetwin: U5 quit and messed my arithmetic
<CaptainMorgan> Desktop effects is very, very nice.. but it appears buggy... some programs(after some time) have a tougher time switching to when Alt-Tab is pressed...
<lgc> midgewa, it more or less means it doesn't go look for system libraries to run, but it has its own. This mean it is marginally faster, but bulkier than the dynamic version (if I'm saying something wrong here please someone correct me). No you didn't do it wrong. I was trying to find out if perhaps the dynamic version was the culprit of the slowness.
<macogw> but you cant use gnomad on an ipod.  gnomad is for mtp devices like creative zen or creative nomad of dell dj
<Punkunity> gnomad macopgw for ipod?
<johnt> midgewa : do i need to shut compiz down some how?
<midgewa> johnt; wouldnt know, id say not
<midgewa> lgc; well it would appear not
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, aewm ?? never heard of it... have too google some
<Punkunity> gtkpod only does pictures it looks like...
<Chetwin> GOOGLE IS BACK UP!
<johnt> midgewa; OK then I will get it a shot and see what happens as I do not think it will be any worse than now :-))
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: http://www.red-bean.com/~decklin/software/aewm/
<ajax4> Chetwin: They must have heard you were having problems :)
<midgewa> johnt; take it from me, beryl will blow you away
<Chetwin> ajax4: must have wanted to see how many people could complain with a 1 minute downtime
<macogw> Punkunity: no i just said gnomad is only for mtp devices (the kind that sync through windows media player and are "windows only") like creative zen (what i have) creative nomad and dell dj
<lgc> midgewa, and you are on a new Ubuntu release?
<midgewa> lgc, feisty
<Punkunity> Could not find iPod directory structure at '/media/ipod'.
<Punkunity> If you are sure that the iPod is properly mounted at '/media/ipod', gtkpod can create the directory structure for you.
<Punkunity> Do you want to create the directory structure now?
<Punkunity>  on gtkpod it says that when i seacrh for devices
<ajax4> Chetwin: :)
<Oscar> by syncing your zen via gnomad, you mean transfer music ubuntu --> zen.  that's not really syncing.  or i'm i missing something?
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, yeah found it... google is damn good... oooh looks realy minimalistic
<johnt> midgewa; looking forward to that see ya in a bit going to apt--get right now
<Shrimpy_> is there a way i can change my mouse cusor
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: perhaps too minimal.  i was using the chart here for wm memory comparisons: http://debian.cante.net/stem/faq/index.html
<Shrimpy_> besides the red one and the white one lol
<ajax4> Shrimpy_: System > Preferences > Mouse
<Punkunity> man linux is definitely becoming more a second hand OS, I hate windows and all but there is so much more free support than Ubuntu
<lgc> midgewa, then I don't know. You might want to try luck at #opera, but it's a virtually dead channel. Or at the Opera forums.
<Skaag> I want to add a path to certain binaries that will apply for when I sudo -s where do I add this?
<Shrimpy_> ajax4: all i have is human and redglass. is there a why i can add more. like a certain file typed
<midgewa> lgc; hmm thanks anyway
<Punkunity> i dont think i have paid for anyhting on windows including XP pro itself.
<macogw> Punkunity: http://chainlynx.blogspot.com/2007/04/ipod-amarok.html try that site
<FakeOutdoorsman> Punkunity: we are giving free support.  can't get cheaper than that.
<james12296> how do tell terminal the location of a file on the desktop?
<macogw> Punkunity: so your windows is pirated?
<lgc> midgewa, for nothing...
<macogw> james12296: cd ~/Desktop
<midgewa> Punkunity; what do u mean no free support... everything on linux is free
<midgewa> lgc; lol.. the effort :P
<ajax4> Shrimpy_: I don't know how to add custom mouse pointers.
<sanityx> Anybody know how I can make Xgl use the regular ubuntu theme and iconset? I got Xgl + Compiz working but now its using the ugly default debian icons + theme
<lgc> Shrimpy_, how about a voice-activated Vista-like cursor? He, He...
<Punkunity> my windows is gone for now into the abyss of reformatting anbd partitioning i lost all my data. didnt back anything up, my dumbass midgewa
<Punkunity> macogw
<Shrimpy_> lgc: hahaha sounds good.
<rohinton> Hi - just tried to install the 7.04 buntu's on a dell gx260 and they don't seem to work, the previous beta did ok? any one else seen this?
<equilibrix> hello guys, anybody here is familiar with Java applets development in Eclipse?
<midgewa> Punkunity, i fail to see how this means ubuntu is bad?
<macogw> rohinton: does it load up and not install or nothing at all?
<jujimufu> midgewa: no, I printed from OpenOffice.org but it didn't print.
<Punkunity> i necver said no fere support, but i meant that ipod is not really suppoted my psp was a bitch to get to work, my sound card took forever, but at least i have no viruses hahahahaa
<rohinton> macogw: no
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xushi> hi all. I messed up my sudo/login with pam.. what is the original content of /etc/nsswitch.conf ? i need that to know it
<midgewa> jujimufu, does the printer still show up in the printers section in system?
<jujimufu> midgewa: well, obviously, since it exists in the printer list of OO.org
<rohinton> Punkunity: if it's just scraped the partition table you may be able to repair....
<macogw> Punkunity: ipods are supported just fine.  will you go the link i sent?
<Punkunity> im not saying ubuntu is bad just not as updated and less availability for top notch programs for external media devices, and drivers for printers(which i still cant get to work)
<midgewa> Punkunity; surely you were aware of all those things about linux.. its community based, if noone has written decent drivers for ur stuff, they wont work
<jujimufu> Punkunity: top notch programs for external media devides? Such as?
<bradf0rdX> does anyone know of an application that tells you Hardware specs? Like Aida32 for Linux????
<macogw> Punkunity:  GO TO THE SITE I LINKED
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, oooh intresting
<macogw> rohinton: it doesnt get to the "start or install" screen?
<rohinton> macogw: ...
<midgewa> jujimufu; hmm not really sure how to help you, my printer plugged and played... i was very impressed... maybe post ur query on the forum
<macogw> rohinton: does it get to "start or install" ?
<rohinton> macogw: no I don't get the install screen.
<macogw> Punkunity: go to this http://chainlynx.blogspot.com/2007/04/ipod-amarok.html
<jujimufu> midgewa: others have told me that they just plugged their printer in and it worked too. What printer do you have?
<Punkunity> im there, looks promising macogw, i am not wanting a battle here, i love linux way more than windows, just frustrating when you have to use linux and you have only used it a week
<macogw> rohinton: but it shows the splash screen?
<midgewa> jujimufu; one thing that might have happened is that you possibly selected incorrect drivers from the list though?
<rohinton> macogw: no
<crolle17> i installed vmplayer and got *.vmx file running. now i want to copy a made screenshot to my "real" world in ubuntu. how can do that?
<macogw> rohinton: it doesnt boot the cd at all then?
<crolle17> how can i do that
<rohinton> macogw: right, but the same cd works in my laptop....
<midgewa> jujimufu; i have an HP photosmart 3110, admittedly it connects by USB so i would expect better support, but still
<jujimufu> midgewa: well, when I had to choose the location of my printer, I saw my printer on the USB port, connected (so I chose that), and it had the printer's name there, so I chose the printer drivers to match exactly the name of th eprinter.
<jujimufu> I have an HP on usb too, dang...
<Punkunity> seee and i dont kow the difference between ipod generations
<ajax4> crolle17: You made the screenshot from inside the vmware environment?
<crolle17> does somebody has experiences with vmplayer?
<jujimufu> Punkunity: you could google or check in wikipedia.
<crolle17> ajax4 yes
<rohinton> macogw: maybe I should try the previous kernel?
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, omg konsole :O jesus it's using some resourses
<midgewa> jujimufu, thats wierd.. it didnt have exact drivers for mine and it still worked.. i chose the drivers for the 3100, i have the 3110.. makes sense but if u had exact drivers it seems odd to me that it didnt work
<ajax4> crolle17: The only way I have found to transfer files from vmware images is to copy them to a network drive or move them onto some removable media.
<Punkunity> i am going to get the book Linux For Dummies
<midgewa> jujimufu, maybe just try to reinstall the drivers, or choose a different one that's similar
<macogw> Punkunity: it doesnt say anything about generations
<jujimufu> midgewa: are you using cups?
<Punkunity> it says he has a 4th gen
<midgewa> jujimufu, if i am, i dont know about it
<ajax4> crolle17: I have heard of programs that can mount filesystems from vmware images so you can copy between them but I can't find any in the Ubuntu repositories.
<jujimufu> bah
<johnt> midgewa; I am downloading beryl and some other stuff do you think I should restart the puter when I get it done?
<crolle17> ajax4, a network-drive? how to install one?
<macogw> Punkunity: it should be the same on all of them
<james12296> Thank you Very Much.... Worked.   Cool.
<jujimufu> midgewa: cups is the common unix printer system.
<rohinton> macogw: when ubuntu builds do they start with the tool-chain?
<jujimufu> *print
<midgewa> johnt; beryl dowsnt require you to restart
<xushi> anyone please? could you give me a dump of your /etc/nsswitch.conf ?
<Oscar> thanks to all for the help, goodnight
<crolle17> ajax4, that means some kind of bridge using the network drive, right?
<macogw> rohinton: i dont know
<midgewa> jujimufu; them i probably am
<macogw> rohinton:  does the cd boot at all?  if it doesnt, try reburning it
<jujimufu> midgewa: it is the most commonly used, so yeah... but I was just wondering if you were using something else.
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: yeah...look at wmaker in windows managers chart
<Punkunity> \and i dont know what Mounted means at all, they keep saying that word
<macogw> and do an md5 check on the iso before you burn it
<mypapit> hi what's the low-latency kernel is good for ? - http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/linux-lowlatency
<macogw> Punkunity: mounted means like when you plug something into windows and it goes "you plugged something in!"
<corey> heya, whats the name of that cool replacement menu/launcher for gnome that they lifted from novel?
<ajax4> crolle17: There are many ways...you could run samba on your linux computer and connect to it, or run file sharing from the vmware image (if its windows). You could also e-mail the file.
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, yeah saw that :O
<macogw> Punkunity: ubuntu automatically mounts everything like windows does.  it should show on your desktop like it would on a mac
<midgewa> jujimufu, i got the printer working on my first day of linux; i was using whatever it came with lol
<macogw> corey: that's slab
<jujimufu> midgewa: yeah, ok :P
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: now to get "beaver" installed: http://debian.cante.net/stem/manual/index.html#additional_light_weight_packages
<corey> macogw: thanks pal!
<Punkunity> now it is on my desktop what do i do with it, install itunes
<midgewa> jujimufu; confirmed, im using cups :P
<macogw> Punkunity: there's no itunes on linux.  apple doesnt want anyone to know they're not the only windows alternative
<jujimufu> midgewa: ok, thanks :P
<macogw> Punkunity: you should be able to use amarok to move files back and forth
<crolle17> ajax4, it is windows. do you have a link for working with samba?
<macogw> Punkunity: open amarok
<Punkunity> ok but i have no songs on linux yet
<macogw> Punkunity: click settings > configure amarok
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, fspanel is nice
<xushi> PLEASE anyone
<Punkunity> k
<macogw> Punkunity: oh well then you'll need songs to add to it :p but i'm pretty sure it can copy from the ipod to your computer
<xushi> all i'm asking is for 10 seconds of your time
<james12296> Good night.
<jujimufu> xushi: what's the problem?
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: that's what i am using now.  i used to use pypanel--it is nicer looking, but wouldn't always load.
<macogw> Punkunity: but anyway to get the ipod set up to connect with it, go settings  > configure amarok
<ajax4> crolle17: If its just a few small files I would e-mail then from your windows image to an e-mail account that you can check from Linux. Samba is a pain to get set up, at least for me and I have done is several times before.
<Punkunity> no songs in ipod and none on computer, will download some now
<xushi> jujimufu: can you pastebin me your /etc/nsswitch.conf please so i can compare ?
<macogw> Punkunity: then click on the left where it says "media devices"
<macogw> Punkunity: and if its plugged in you can try "autodetect devices"
<Punkunity> ok ok
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, pypanel i just used a little bit, still buggy you say?
<macogw> Punkunity: if that doesnt work use "add device" and tell it it's an Apple iPod Media Device (where it says to select a plugin)
<Punkunity> said no nnew media devices found try something then something about KDE
<jujimufu> xushi: lol, you can just google for that -> http://tinyurl.com/32eb77
<crolle17> ajax4, o.k. this time i will e-mail it, but for the future i have to use samba, i think. you have a good link?
<midgewa> johnt; correction of myself, you need to restart xorg for beryl to work... to do so, log out and hit [ctrl+alt+backspace] 
<macogw> Punkunity: pick the "add device" thing instead of autodetect
<Shrimpy_> have you tired songbird?
<macogw> Punkunity: and tell it it's an Apple iPod
<jujimufu> xushi: the only difference between that one and my file is that my file has hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return]  dns mdns4
<oldude67> hey i have a blind friend that wants to use linux but his screen reader wont work any suggestions?
<macogw> Punkunity: tell it it's called "My IPod" or whtever
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: maybe buggy. probably my errors though.  besides, fspanel is smaller--probably.
<Punkunity> ok ok
<ajax4> crolle17: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/20/207251     try that one. Also look for a program called vmware-mount which will do what you want.
<Punkunity> did it
<jujimufu> oldude67: tell him to buy a braille screen...
<xushi> thanks jujimufu. last one, what about /etc/pam.d/common-session ?
<gehel_> hello all ! I'm trying to make an iPod with hfsplus partition work. It automagically mounted, but readonly. How can I make it rw ?
<macogw> Punkunity: then go to your desktop and right click the iPod symbol, hit properties, click on the "volume" tab, and copy that mountpoint
<midgewa> theJokercard; did some research, there is another dock program called kiba-dock that is somehow connected to beryl
<jujimufu> xushi: here: session required        pam_unix.so
<jujimufu> session optional        pam_foreground.so
<midgewa> theJokercard; http://www.kiba-dock.org/
<Lopi> hi... i was installed beryl but it dont work...i have ati mobility radeon 7500 without accelerate  and i dont have Direct Rendering... im using open driver... can yiu help me to start beryl?
<macogw> gehel_: you have to connect it to a mac and use the "disk utility" and turn off journaling on the ipod
<klasrudian> FakeOutdoorsman, he he he well what i remeber of pypanel was it's tendensy to just wanish when it felt like it, and programs that not docking on to it...
<midgewa> Lopi, did u restart your computer? or at least xorg?
<macogw> Lopi: go to #ubuntu-effects
<gehel_> macogw: ok, i'll try that. thanks !
<johnt> midgewa; HAH! You were right I am blown away this is neat thanks for your help !!! :-)))
<midgewa> johnt; no worries
<fsckit> anyone here use qemu and had any problems with cd installs?
<Shrimpy_> oldude67: does it plug in via usb?  (sorry i'm not sure what a screen reader is)
<Punkunity> now there are 2 drop down boxes with several possible labels at the top
<jujimufu> midgewa: so, to get this straight, what happened on your pc when you plugged in your printer?
<jujimufu> midgewa: because I plug my printer in (it is on) and nothing happens.
<xushi> i think i need to uninstall/reinstall PAM here
<ajax4> oldude67: what is a screen reader?
<oldude67> shrimpy: its a program that reads the screen for you
<macogw> Punkunity: you might actually wanna leave the "mount point" thing alone on amarok and see if it works without it
<macogw> Punkunity: on what window?
<macogw> Shrimpy_: for deaf people
<Lopi> migeva:yes
<Shrimpy_> oldude67: ok, is he running linux now? and the screen reader is not working?
<Punkunity> oh i thin k amarok froze while folowwing you instructuions
<midgewa> jujimufu; nothing happened when i 'just plugged it in', i had to go system>admin>printers and added it, then it detected it, showed me the list of drivers, and from there.. it just worked
<Lopi> midgewa:yes
<ajax4> oldude67: It's a program that runs on Windows?
<oldude67> yes
<oldude67> ajax4: yes
<Punkunity> it wont even close
<ajax4> oldude67: I'm almost certain Linux has an equivalent program. Lemme see what I can find.
<Shrimpy_> macogw: i think it's for blind people not deaf
<Punkunity> and on the media devices window
<oldude67> ajax4: thanks...
<midgewa> Lopi, hmmm strange, is beryl selected as the window manager?
<macogw> Shrimpy_: hahha er yeah
<macogw> oops
<macogw> deaf is gally :p
<bradf0rdX> Excuse me, after you cd something how do you back out of it?
<macogw> bradf0rdX:  cd ..
<moDumass> hey all, what is cool and can be done with bluetooth?
<Shrimpy_> macogw: lol
<xushi> does anyone know the package name for PAM ?
<moDumass> i have a USB bluetooth dongle, so far, just sending files to my Mobil
* macogw signs a G next to glasses
<bradf0rdX> macogw, Like, to compile
<crabgrass> 7.04 killed my 5-button mouse... anyone know how to get it working again?
<Punkunity> how do you close a fozen program
<sanityx> bradf0rdX, cd ..
<macogw> bradf0rdX: to backup a directory you use cd ..
<macogw> Punkunity: go to system > admin
<bradf0rdX> macogw, omg, thx
<macogw> Punkunity: then system monitor
<macogw> Punkunity: and close it from there
<FreeMan> Hi all
<ajax4> oldude67: Yeah, Ubuntu Linux has a built-in screenreader. You go to the menu and click System > Preferences > Accessibility > Assistive Technology Preferences and just turn it on. From then on it should read all the window text to you.
<bradf0rdX> macogw, what's cd stand for anyhow?
<ke4nt> yasr?  screen reader?
<Punkunity> ok shoukd we start over
<Lopi> midgewa: i dont know how make beryl as default window manager
<sanityx> bradf0rdX, I think its change directory
<jujimufu> midgewa: hm...
<dirtydel> where can i get all the commands
<bradf0rdX> sanityx, oic
<jujimufu> midgewa: I'll try again. So, you're using gnome or kde?
<midgewa> Lopi; is the beryl logo showing in your system tray?
<miki2> where can I find to fix fiesty because he does not  mount hard disk partitions?
<macogw> Lopi: go to system > preferences > session
<lgc> Where can I get the latest java things from the Ubuntu site? Can't seem to find it...
<midgewa> jujimufu gnome, i think :S
<macogw> Lopi: and add "beryl-manager" to the startup tab
<midgewa> jujimufu whatever is default with feisty
<SoftIce> hi, what package is termcap undr, I can't find it with apt-cache search ?
<oldude67> he said he tried that and it just does text
<crdlb> !find termcap | SoftIce
<macogw> Lopi: then the little jewel will always be there and if you always shut down with beryl running it should always start up with that too
<Igor10k> hi every1
<jujimufu> midgewa: well, there's Ubuntu and Kubuntu :P one is gnome, the other is kde
<ubotu> softice: File termcap found in bash-doc, mindi, minicom, mlterm-common, p3nfs (and 1 others)
<jujimufu> midgewa: so, you're pretty new in linux :P
<ajax4> oldude67: I will try it out. Hold on.
<oldude67> ajax4: he said he tried that and it just reads text not desktop
<midgewa> jujimufu well im Ubuntu
<equilibrix> anybody developing Java applets in Eclipse? I cant get Applet Viewer to work..
<Lopi> ok... i will try... wait please
<ajax4> oldude67: what do you mean "just reads text not desktop"?
<SoftIce> thanks
<crabgrass> 7.04 killed my 5-button mouse... anyone know how to get it working again?
<miki2> please I need help
<oldude67> ajax: i dont know its what he said...me myself i see fine.
<SoftIce> configure: error: *** termcap support not found
<Lopi> what is the command to start beryl when i want add it to startub?
<crabgrass> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<SoftIce> pbx:/usr/src/bristuff-0.4.0-test1/asterisk# dpkg -l | grep minicom
<SoftIce> ii  minicom                2.2-5                           friendly menu driven serial communication pr
<Lopi> of sesssion prefernces
<macogw> miki2: it doesnt mount any at all?
<lgc> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ajax4> oldude67: Well if you don't know then I wouldn't know either. Has it been a while since he tried?
<miki2> where can I find  how to fix fiesty because he does not  mount hard disk partitions?
<macogw> Lopi: beryl-manager
<Punkunity> so can i USB 2 ipods of different types at the same time, and do i have to do this whole process everytime i want to put songs into the ipod?
<macogw> Lopi: thatll start the manager thing in the notification area
<macogw> Punkunity: idk about at the same time
<oldude67> ajax4: i think so.....but ill have to get with him and see what hes talking about. and get back with you
<macogw> Lopi: if you shut down with beryl being the one you chose in the manager, then it should be the one that starts next time you boot
<bradf0rdX> I just dl'd Lm_sensor, and it doesn't do anything when I "./configure"/"make"/"make install"... it said something about "make user" so I did that and it said stop.... am I man handling Ubuntu? I'm a huge nub
<Lopi> :)
<Lopi> cool
<miki2> this chanel is mades
<Punkunity> idk? and why does amarok keep freezing, i cant save my changes or anything
<miki2> lol
<Lopi> i will try... i will be here for a moment
<ajax4> oldude67: Accessibility is a huge issue for Gnome and Ubuntu, so I'm certain that it has what he needs...especially if its been a while since he's tried it out. They've improved it immensely over the years.
<SoftIce> crdlb: any idea where I can get termcap, as you can see it doesn't work with the minicom install?
<Lopi> i can only logout or only restart?
<bradf0rdX> I just dl'd Lm_sensor, and it doesn't do anything when I "./configure"/"make"/"make install"... it said something about "make user" so I did that and it said stop.... am I man handling Ubuntu? I'm a huge nub
<oldude67> ajax4: thanks...ill look into it..
<crdlb> SoftIce: I don't have a clue what termcap is, I was just utilizing ubotu for you :)
<benj1> hello everyone... i just had a bit of a problem ... i set up this pc using ubuntu feisty and its working well .. so well that i wanted to switch it to my better monitor (22" DVI widescreen vs 17" CRT) but when i powered down and plugged the better monitor in (as i set the PC up using the 17" CRT in an VGA port) and powered back up again I was unable to see anything. How do i activate my DVI port as the default port for a monitor?
<macogw> Lopi: either
<sanityx> Oh man, I can't believe VMware Server is in the repos now. That's so amazing.
<SoftIce> there should be a package called termcap compat
<ajax4> bradf0rdX: configure/make/install is for building your own software from the source code. It is extremely advanced and not at all for beginners. You should install software from the repository only.
<macogw> Punkunity: i dont know why its freezing.  is your computer oldish?
<FakeOutdoorsman> klasrudian: the Toughbook is now using 21x less memory than my Feisty desktop.
<macogw> ajax4: ok, not EXTREMELY advanced, but too annoying for anyone that's not actually going to modify the code to bother with
<crabgrass> 7.04 killed my 5-button mouse... anyone know how to get it working again?
<Punkunity> pentium 4 with hyperthreading 512 RAM...is that tyoo old now?
<Jaymac> Both my friend and I have run Ubuntu on our laptops.... and since last night we can't connect to our WPA enabled network... we can still see it, but it doesn't connect.. however without security enabled, it connects fine... Both on 7.04
<Punkunity> like less than 3 yrs old
<bradf0rdX> ajax4, what's that mean? What's a repository?
<bullgard4> My file /var/log/kernlog.0 lists the line "May  1 06:57:47 MD97600 kernel: [5.036000]  swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:9." What does [ 5.036000]  stand for?
<sanityx> bradf0rdX, When you do apt-get install packagename, it retrieves that package from a repository
<macogw> bradf0rdX: go to system > admin > synaptic package manager
<ajax4> bradf0rdX: it means its a huge library of software already build that you can install with a few clicks of the mouse.
<Punkunity> i think i got it applied and working now how do i transfer songs...
<mogydy> hi, i want to make an ubuntu  poster to stick on my window, but the company that does the print does not allow me to use the ubuntu logo (copyright), i though that i could use it for personal use. does anybody know where i can ask for permission to use it? thanks
<sanityx> bullgard4, Nobody here is going to know that, but google might.
<macogw> bradf0rdX: you can mark checkboxes and hit apply and a whole bunch of programs can download and install automatically
<macogw> mogydy: you'd have to email the sabdfl
<Jaymac> have there been any recent wireless issues?  the only thing i installed last night was the nautilus-open-terminal package...
<bullgard4> sanityx: I did google before I posted here.
<macogw> Punkunity: youll have to click around and figure that one out yourself. i dont use it
<sanityx> k
<ajax4> macogw: He should use add/remove if he's a complete noob, don't you think?
<crabgrass> 7.04 killed my 5-button mouse... anyone know how to get it working again?
<sambaa> i download 7.0.4 desktop where is md5sum to check
<Punkunity> ok cool i think i got it thx, going to bed now its late, gotta go to work make the duckets
<mogydy> macogw: sabdfl? please tell me how do i contact it/them
<Jaymac> sambaa it is on the server...
<bradf0rdX> OIC!!! I would have got it if you said package manager :/ I'm so nub it hurts
<Punkunity> thx for your help macogw
<macogw> mogydy: by sabdfl, i mean mark shuttleworth.  i'm pretty sure the copyright crap just all says that if its non-profit and not used to represent non-ubuntu stuff they dont care
<sambaa> where can u pls give me link
<macogw> ajax4: synaptic's not any harder to use..
<macogw> ajax4: its just got a longer list
<Shrimpy_> crabgrass: let me check up on it. give me a min or two
<macogw> mogydy: sabdfl = self appointed benevolent dictator for life = mark shuttleworth
<ajax4> macogw: well plus it leaves out all the libraries, etc.
<crabgrass> Shrimpy_: thanks, brb
<macogw> ajax4: ok yeah thats true...
<ajax4> macogw: can be confusing for beginners.
<Jaymac> does anyone know if any recent updates have hosed wpa support?
<LinuxHelp> Can anyone read this?
<macogw> ajax4: i just use it for searching cuz the synaptic search is a lot nicer than apt-cache search
<macogw> LinuxHelp: yes...
<Jaymac> LinuxHelp:  yes
<bradf0rdX> Well then does anyone know of an application that can tell me how much ram I have where???
<LinuxHelp> kthx
<macogw> LinuxHelp: why couldnt we read your text....
<macogw> bradf0rdX: what do you mean "where"?
<Zilus> anyone knows, why i can see networks using $ sudo iwlist eth1 scan, under ubuntu edgy, and not see anything under net-manager-gnome
<ajax4> LinuxHelp: Do you have a question?
<Zilus> its a bcm43xx under ndiswrapper
<macogw> bradf0rdX: if you go to system > admin > system manager it's like the task manager
<LinuxHelp> ajax4, Thats was my only question :)
<Shrimpy_> crabgrass: ok just give me a message when your back
<jujimufu> midgewa: hey, I got it to work! :D
<midgewa> Does anyone here run kiba-dock? or know how to? :S
<macogw> Zilus: why are you using ndiswrapper?
<sanityx> Is there a way to search apt/synaptic by repository?
<robert_> so
<midgewa> jujimufu; congrats? was it as easy as i said?
<sanityx> Like display everything in the commercial repo for example.
<robert_> can my friend run a vanilla kernel?
<mogydy> macogw: thx, i think i will try other print service providers, i think that Mark is too busy to deal with a small isuee like this :)
<sambaa> Jaymac: can u pls give me link
<macogw> Zilus: you dont need ndiswrapper for that.  NM doesnt always play nice with ndiswrapper
<Rat409> bradf0rdX: try free -m or top in gnome-terminal
<Zilus> macd, because bcm cutter didnt work
<Zilus> the led came on, but not working
<sanityx> Zilus, You mean fwcutter?
<SithToast> i have a question about fixing error 22 AFTER grub is loaded
<dieh> hi
<sambaa> who is bot
<bradf0rdX> RAT409, like "Free -m" or "Free top"?
<dieh> where can i get help for installing ubuntu
<jujimufu> midgewa: thing is, my printer was not psc2300, but deskjet D2360. For some reason, though, on Windows it shows up as HP PSC 2300, and it works properly. So, when I tried to install it here too, it DID show me PSC 2300 connected on the USB drive, but when I chose the PSC2300 driver, it didn't work. So, I chose the Desktop D2300 driver instead, and it worked! :D
<odat> hi everyone
<Zilus> sanityx, yes
<benj1> how do you change the default monitor device to DVI from VGA ports
<Rat409> bradf0rdX: free -m another command= top
<macogw> bradf0rdX: just "free -m" will show how much is being used in megabytes
<odat> anyone know about /proc  ?
<sanityx> Zilus, Don't bother, ndiswrapper works great.
<macogw> bradf0rdX: "top" will show the top-memory-using programs
<sambaa> i am new to ubbutu i was using suse what is change in this two distro
<Jaymac> sambaa: x86?
<dieh> where can i get help for installing ubuntu
<Zilus> sanityx, but I cant get it to work
<midgewa> jujimufu, lol sounds simple enough :P
<sambaa> yes
<Lathiat> benj1: most video cards autodetect that
<sanityx> o
<ajax4> dieh: Here. What is your question?
<Zilus> sanityx, i see networks in command line
<sanityx> Zilus, then it works.
<dieh> ajax4 can i message u private?
<Zilus> but not with network-manager-gnome
<Zilus> :(
<Jaymac> sambaa: http://mirror.gregstar.at/ubuntu/7.04/MD5SUMS
<Zilus> so I cant conect
<Jaymac> there you go
<Zilus> connect
<sambaa> thaks
<sambaa> thanks
<ajax4> dieh: I'm not registered so I don't think you can. Just ask your question in main channel in case someone else can help also.
<Zilus> sanityx, any clue
<sanityx> Zilus, ubuntu1501.blogspot.com has a bcm tutorial
<benj1> Lathiat: i would have thought that as well but mine didnt ...
<bradf0rdX> macogw, Well, I want something to tell me if there are free RAM slots or even what type of ram, is there an application that can do this?
<dieh> i am looking to install ubuntu and have no idea. i have windows xp installed already. what do i do. do i partition the harddrive first, if yes, how do i do that
<Lathiat> benj1: what kind of card?
<macogw> bradf0rdX: open the computer and look inside
<ajax4> dieh: Have you already made a bootable Ubuntu CD?
<benj1> GF 7300GT
<dieh> no, is that the first step
<ajax4> dieh: Do you know how to download the Ubuntu cd image (iso file) and burn it?
<benj1> whats the way that i can clone a window and all that kinda stuff
<dieh> sure, i dont have a cd at the moment, i can download it from the website and burn it
<bradf0rdX> I don't want to... this thing's packed full of wires and shit.... owell, off i go
<dieh> what do i do after that
<jarrett> dieh: yes, the cd should have all the tools you need to partition
<sambaa> what is major technical changes in suse and ubnutu
<rohan> hi .. anyone received the shipit feisty cd's yet ?
<LinuxHelp> dieh, reboot with the cd in your cdrom drive
<dieh> oh ok , would i have to install windows after i partition. i dont have the windows cd anymore
<ajax4> dieh: Just boot your computer from that CD, after it boots double click the "install" icon...then follow the instructions. The biggest part is how to partition the drives. Does your windows disc have free space on it?
<Shrimpy_> rohan: are you a loco team? or did you request a shipment
<dieh> yeah, i have about 32gigs free
<jarrett> dieh: no, you can dual boot without reinstalling
<macogw> partitioning is step 4
<dieh> cool thanks
<LinuxHelp> dieh, you *might* have to reinstall windows, but hopefully not
<dieh> i will download it tomorrow and put it on a dc
<dieh> cd
<ajax4> dieh: Perfect. The Ubuntu installer will automatically resize your windows partition to make room for the Linux partition.
<dieh> i download from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download right?
<macogw> i think it's easiest to partition THEN install both
<macogw> dieh: better to tell them torrent
<macogw> the servers are still being pounded and really slow
<macogw> torrents are much faster
<robert_> bah
<dieh> i have no idea what is a torrent
<robert_> nobody seems to be paying much attention to me
<rohan> Shrimpy_: request a shipment
<LinuxHelp> dieh, then go with the link you posted
<macogw> dieh: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<dieh> cool thanks
<macogw> it's a P2P thing
<macogw> you need something like bittorrent
<Shrimpy_> rohan: yeah, they take a while. just torrent it if you have a fast connection.
<dieh> oh ok
<Dell-Net> utorrent
<macogw> but it will download faster than the server will
<macogw> or azureus
<Shrimpy_> rohan: i think they take overr four weeks or something
<macogw> Shrimpy_: shipits?  6 weeks
<ajax4> dieh: The biggest hurdle for new users is partitioning. Let it guide you through the partitioning, and just indicate that you want to have the installer resize your windows partition to make room for Linux.
<Dell-Net> dieh u use windows now right ? try utorrent no install just run
<rohan> Shrimpy_: on, i am already on ubuntu.. i am just curious to see the cover artwork, and the cd artwork :D
<jarrett> robert_: can you repeat your question please
<zkeeton> Hi: I was wondering if anyone knows when the CNR Warehouse is supposed to be released (Not that I am a "excited" about it, but I thought it was supposed to be released with 7.04, and it obviously wasnlt)
<hikyuu_> -yawns-
<Shrimpy_> rohan: haha i'm the same way
<robert_> jarrett: sure
<hikyuu_> hullo..
<hikyuu_> lol
<macogw> zkeeton: i dont think we've been told yet
<Shrimpy_> macogw: thanks for the correcton
<robert_> [02:08:29]  <Leo Kitten> But I want to know what I'll break if I use a stock 2.6.21
<hikyuu_> finally got Ubuntu and Beryl working, now just gotta spend a day or  so trying to get games to run
<hikyuu_> lol
<RichiH> is there a netinstall CD of ubuntu?
<zkeeton> hrrmmm....yeah, I guess I assumed it would be launched with Fawn, and was like...hrmmm...where's the difference.  lol
<ajax4> gotta go...later guys
<RichiH> my problem is, that the pc i am trying to install kubuntu on seems not to cope well with _any_ cd i burn
<macogw> RichiH: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<idefixx> i've just seen a video where a guy is showing of beryl nothing new there, but he has got this very cool looking 'shortcut bar' what the hell is that?
<hikyuu_> feels good bieng back on linux, heh, i started out originally on slackware
<macogw> RichiH: try wubi
<RichiH> i suspect that it is a kernel vs cdrom issue
<rohinton> RichiH: I have that same problem, :-( dell 260...
<dieh> thanks ajax, linuxhelp, jarrett, macogw, dell-net
<macogw> RichiH: it lets you install ubuntu from inside windows
<dieh> see ya
<robert_> jarrett: now don't go leaving on me
<RichiH> macogw: oh?
<CheshireViking> over the last few days I've been struggling trying to use a live cd on a Toshiba Equium laptop with no success (Fiesty Ubuntu & Kubuntu, Edgy Ubuntu, Dapper Ubuntu) with little success, the only one that would start was Dapper, all of the others crash during startup - Ubuntu with a gnome daemon error, kubuntu with an error at a similar point, dapper starts & seems to work, but is excessively slow - firefox trys to start, but after 1
<hikyuu_> Idefixx i forget the name, but its an old desktop feature that you could DL for windows
<CheshireViking> 5 minutes is still not on screen.  I can get to a command line using noapic nolapic boot parameter's, but beyond that, the basic vesa driver doesn't succeed to startx. Last night I tried Mandriva One which started up o, full gnome display, wireless worked, internet worked, does anybody know of a significant difference between Mandriva One Spring edition and Ubuntu that I could try changing in Ubuntu to get it working?
<jarrett> robert_: im not sure, looking it up now
<robert_> heh k
<macogw> RichiH: http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<dieh> by the way, is ubuntu a south african product?
<rohan> RichiH: yes, there is .. hang on
<sanityx> God I love Canonical.
<Catball> I had a Feisty Ubuntu question.
<hikyuu_> i just like running Beryl, feels real human and functional
<RichiH> macogw: just found it, thanks
<rohinton> robert_: You should be able to download the kernel and build and test it...
<idefixx> hikyuu_: but is nothing beryl specific? or is it a gnome tool?
<Catball> This concerns the boot prompt of the LiveCD, and I am blind, relying on the keybaored. So, please. Don't give me instructions that say "click on this or that." My question is,
<robert_> that's what I advised her to do
<robert_> ah
<robert_> here she is
<hikyuu_> idefixx explain Beryl specific?
* robert_ pouncetackles Ashiki
<RichiH> macogw: wait, will wubi actually do a real install or will it have linux run within windows?
<idefixx> hikyuu_: plugin
<robert_> anyway
<Catball> Does Ubuntu's boot prompt support cheatcodes? Like: What if I wanted Ubuntu to just log me into a textual console by default on the liveCD instead of the Gnome desktop?
<robert_> it's really for Ashiki though
<rohan> RichiH: real install
<jarrett> robert_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42138 "I've only done one kernel backport, and that was for Warty. It was such a painful and disgusting job that I'd never want to do it again. Backporting kernels is not a smart idea."
<hikyuu_> idefixx, well, a couple of tiny things he has in the video were just GUI tools you can hunt and download, i think one is like Kiba or something like that, Beryl is a Desktop manager basically, so its features comprise all of the regular UI features, and Emerald is a theme manager
<macogw> RichiH: it makes a dual boot. it can't do it as the only os though
<idefixx> hikyuu_: i know what beryl is :) but kiba sound about right.. i think i heard that before.
<macogw> RichiH: it makes ubuntu run on the ntfs partition you already have, but you dont boot into windows first to get to it then run vmware or anything like that
<hikyuu_> idefixx excuse me for not having a more detailed answer, but im a rather big noob at linux..
<idefixx> hikyuu_: thx
<hikyuu_> ^^;
<hikyuu_> lol
<sanityx> Catball, its not knoppix so there are no cheatcodes, however there are some availible boot options. If you'd like a text mode install, please download the alternate-install cd.
<hikyuu_> i think they talk about all the extra stuff on Youtube
<Trixsey> Guide to install the ATI prop drivers on Feisty?
<Trixsey> I dont remember that argument you needed to unpack :/
<RichiH> macogw, rohan: so i take it there is not minimal image of a size between, say 20 and 200 MB which i can boot from and which will install a minimal system?
<crdlb> Trixsey: what card?
<Trixsey> X700
<RichiH> preferably from an usb stick
<Trixsey> Radeon
<macogw> RichiH: there is one. i linked it earlier
<hikyuu_> sigh, i just wish i could get BF2142 to work with Cedega 6
<sanityx> Trixsey, If you're trying to install the proprietary drivers just use System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<crdlb> Trixsey: system>administration>restricted manager
<hikyuu_> lol
<sanityx> Trixsey, It does it automatically for you.
<kadakas> How can I tell nautilus to show files starting with the "_" symbol to be shown at the start of the filelist? Currently it just ignores the "_" character and aligns the file by the first alphabetical character found
<hikyuu_> it starts, but then dies
<jarrett> robert_: so it looks like the best solution to using an older kernel is using the release that came with it to prevent breaking things
<macogw> RichiH: go here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot but you said that no cd you burned would work
<crdlb> Trixsey: note that your card has /some/ 3d support with the free drivers (enough for beryl+aigl)
<crdlb> aiglx*
<robert_> what will break if you use a stock kernel?
<sanityx> hikyuu_, Is bf2142 on the cedega 6 compatibility list?
<macogw> RichiH: the iso links are here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<crdlb> but for gaming you need the prop. drivers
<Catball> Is there any nox boot options? I don't require a text-mode install. What I am trying to get the CD to do is to boot into a command-line terminal.
<hikyuu_> sanityx: yes
<Catball> Instead of launching Gnome.
<hikyuu_> sanityx: it even has a GDDB for it
<sanityx> heh
<Trixsey> xorg-driver-fglrx is this the open source driver?
<macogw> Catball: can you ctrl alt f1 then kill gdm?
<crdlb> Trixsey: no that's the prop. one
<rohinton> robert_: I think it depends with what tool chain it was built with - if you are talking a pre-built kernel.
<RichiH> macogw: yah, just found it, thanks again :)
<Catball> Yeah, I could. Problem is,
<hikyuu_> sanityx: its just something to do with my X.org configuration, since SL complains about it too
<crdlb> Trixsey: the OSS driver is included by default (xserver-xorg-video-ati)
<sanityx> Catball, Not that I know of, however there may be.
<Catball> If I  installed Ubuntu onto the hard-drive, I'd have to come up with a permanent way of making sure GDM never would launch.
<hikyuu_> sanityx: apparently, even tho i set it to 24bit, i still cant achieve 32bit
<sanityx> hikyuu_, oo
<crdlb> Trixsey: but if you enable the prop. driver, use the restricted manager, it will make your life easier
<LinuxHelp> apt-get remove gdm?
<jarrett> robert_: im guessing anything that was written with newer kernel features in mind, could be many things, sorry im not to sure on the specifics and cant really be of much help on that
<hikyuu_> sanityx: wich might explain the problem
<alvedaro> so to automate something in Linux "cronjobs" are used, but can I setup something to run every 5 or 10 *seconds* ?
<JaeSharp> LinuxHelp, arg! be careful with that <g>
<Catball> Okay, then I have a second question.
<Catball> That is
<hikyuu_> sanityx: i might also just be a total retard with linux
<hikyuu_> ^^;
<JaeSharp> oops, wrong channel <g>
<hikyuu_> lol
<crdlb> alvedaro: you could use watch
<idefixx> hikyuu_: yep it was kiba dock i was looking for
<crdlb> watch -n5 command
<hikyuu_> thanks idefixx, now i can find it XD
<hikyuu_> lol
<robert_> rohinton: what about with feisty?
<Catball> Is there a root password for Ubuntu's LiveCD? I know I have tot ype sudo all the itme for a root command. I'm wondering how to log myself in as root, if I ever need root access. It is rather annoying typing things like
<alvedaro> crdlb, watch *watches* a process AFAIK... I wanna append some text to a file every 10 seconds
<LinuxHelp> sudo su
<macogw> Catball: why dont you do a server install?
<macogw> Catball: the server install doesnt come with gnome
<Layer8> hi there!
<crdlb> alvedaro: no it runs a command every n seconds
<crdlb> any command
<alvedaro> crdlb, ok I'll check it :)
<Layer8> can someone help me with compiling problems?
<alvedaro> crdlb, you saved my life  , thanks :)
<hikyuu_> idefixx: link? syntax apt get command?
<macogw> Layer8: what are you compiling and why?
<hikyuu_> :3
<crdlb> Catball: no but you can use sudo -i    for a root prompt
<macogw> Layer8: you shouldnt need to compile anything
<Catball> I could. What I would probably need to now is:
<idefixx> hikyuu_: feisty?
* robert_ pounces hikyuu_ :P
<LinuxHelp> Catball, sudo su, then passwd if you want
<Layer8> macogw hi! im compiling xmblackberry...
<hikyuu_> idefixx: yes im using fiesty, but i could use kiba dock
<whine> Hi. I'm an ubuntu newbie. I'm using feisty fawn. I can't get the page-up and page-down keys to work on my dell keyboard with the terminal application. it works with firefox but not terminal. shift-pageup also doesn't. but if i turn on numlock, then shift-pageup works.
<Catball> Does the server installation come with SSHd? I found the desktop didn't, I had to sudo apt-get install openssh-server.
<hikyuu_> lol robert
<jpjacobs> whine, for terminals, use shift-pageup/down
<rohinton> robert_: Maybe do a second install and then replace the kernel there... that way you have something to fall back on
<phy2> Catball, maybe the server install is what you want, it has no gui from my understanding
<dimebar> Catball: I think you need to do that on the server too (afaik)
<idefixx> hikyuu_: well no debs until now Trevios got it only for edgy so im still looking.
<erikja> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robert_> rohinton: that's what I suggested Ashiki do
<hikyuu_> idefixx: blast
<hikyuu_> lol
<whine> jpjacobs: yes, i tried that. shift-pageup/down doesn't work. only numlock+shift+pageup/down. in which case it doesn't work in firefox
<CheshireViking> over the last few days I've been struggling trying to use a live cd on a Toshiba Equium laptop with no success (Fiesty Ubuntu & Kubuntu, Edgy Ubuntu, Dapper Ubuntu) with little success, the only one that would start was Dapper, all of the others crash during startup - Ubuntu with a gnome daemon error, kubuntu with an error at a similar point, dapper starts & seems to work, but is excessively slow - firefox trys to start, but after 1
<CheshireViking> 5 minutes is still not on screen.  I can get to a command line using noapic nolapic boot parameter's, but beyond that, the basic vesa driver doesn't succeed to startx. Last night I tried Mandriva One which started up o, full gnome display, wireless worked, internet worked, does anybody know of a significant difference between Mandriva One Spring edition and Ubuntu that I could try changing in Ubuntu to get it working?
<hikyuu_> idefixx: well i didnt want it anyway >.<
* robert_ falls asleep on hikyuu_ 
<idefixx> hikyuu_: will let you know
<hikyuu_> lol
<rohinton> robert_: this is probably not the right forum to ask this question... maybe ubuntu+1
<macogw> Layer8: whats the compile problem you're having?
<idefixx> hikyuu_: hehe
<hikyuu_> idefixx thanks
<hikyuu_> -plays with the cube-
<hikyuu_> lol
<hikyuu_> im using a dual core AMD64 4000
<whine> is there some setting i need to set in terminal to make it behave like firefox with pageup/down
<hikyuu_> it just eats this linux stuff up
<hikyuu_> lol
<rohinton> robert_: maybe also look at sidux....
<Layer8> macogw configure works! but makes shows me errors like: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before * token
<macogw> whine: pg up and pg down dont do anything in the terminal i dont think
<hikyuu_> i wish i was a giant bucket o.o..
<Catball> What file do I tell the kernel to autoload modules? One module I don't want to load all the time manually is the speakup_sftsyn module.
<macogw> whine: theyre just not part of it i guess. nothing happens here either.  i think if you use the less command space bar moves you down a page
<rohinton> robert_: I assume you want to look at new kernel features? - what's your objective? apart from fun!
<whine> macogw: yes, that's what i see. i'd like to get shift-pageup to work without needing to turn on numlock
<macogw> Layer8: do you have build-essential installed?
<LinuxHelp> Isn't it /etc/modules ?
<LinuxHelp> I'm not sure
<Layer8> macogw yes its installes
<Layer8> d
<hikyuu_> idefixx: hey, while we're on the subject of fiesty, how can i get Java to work correctly? i cant get Limewire of Frostwire to run cause they think i dont have JRE, but ive installed it and checked everything
<macogw> whine: do you have the kernel headers too?
<sanityx> hikyuu_, Forget frostwire. Use bit torrent.
<whine> macogw: i don't understand
<hikyuu_> sanityx: i do :P, but i cant search for bands with torrent files
<Catball> Uh
<hikyuu_> sanityx: i like looking around for new material
<macogw> hikyuu_: i think you need more repos
<sanityx> hikyuu_, Huh? Why can't you search for bands.
<macogw> whine: i dont think pg up and pg dn are even part of the terminal
<sanityx> hikyuu_, Just browse the music torrents sections
<Catball> A lot of people are putting the I before the E in Feisty. LOL
<macogw> whine: they dont show in the menus at all
<Catball> Making my synth say "Feesty"
<hikyuu_> sanityx: you dont find alot of those tho :P, torrentspy does.. but thats about it for me
<hikyuu_> macogw: ?
<whine> macogw: i just want to make shift-pageup work without hitting numlock
<macogw> Catball: at last year's UDS everyone was saying "feesty" cuz they were european
<sanityx> hikyuu_, You don't have an oink account do you :-P
<sanityx> hikyuu_, http://oink.me.uk/
<whine> macogw: it works if i turn on numlock. that's what i would like to not do
<hikyuu_> macogw: repoes is greek to me mate ^^; i only know a lil linux
<macogw> hikyuu_: i dont think its in the regular ubuntu repositories
<macogw> hikyuu_: because it's not "free software" (licensing)
<phy2> JAVA --- I installed the 5.0 plugin and run time and it helped me with some other things
<hikyuu_> macogw: i c
<macogw> hikyuu_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<jpjacobs> whine, are you perhaps using the pageup/down on the numpad?
<macogw> hikyuu_: then http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<hikyuu_> cool
<whine> jpjacobs: my keyboard only has numpad. no separate pgup/down. and it works properly with firefox
<hikyuu_> yall are helpful as hell :3 makes me feel like less of a n00b
<hikyuu_> lol
<idefixx> hikyuu_: no java expert but as said forget frostwire. you should also make sure to install both jre 6 and 5 (however the actual package is called)
<phy2> 5.0 plugin is already in the install manager
* donkeyofdarkness slaps macd
<hikyuu_> honestly, i wouldnt mind never using JRE again
<hikyuu_> its never done me any good
<hikyuu_> only caused stuff not to run correctly
<hikyuu_> lol
<whine> jpjacobs: meaning, with numlock off, pgup/down do the right thing in firefox. but not in terminal. also not shift-pageup/down. the only way to scroll in terminal is if i turn on numlock. if i do that, then it doesn't work in firefox
<hikyuu_> :3 i love beryl.. lol, im demoing this for my folks, trying to set them up on ubuntu
<hikyuu_> kinda the reason im trying to get limewire to work
<oldude67> how can i find what the newest kernel is? and if feisty will add it when its stable?
<Layer8> macogw so no further ideas?
<hikyuu_> cause my dads too old to use Torrents
<hikyuu_> lol
<whine> jpjacobs: meaning, with numlock off, pgup/down do the right thing in firefox. but not in terminal. also not shift-pageup/down. the only way to scroll in terminal is if i turn on numlock. if i do that, then it doesn't work in firefox
<macogw> oldude67: the newest is 2.6.21 i think.  its not in feisty.  feisty has 2.6.20 which was released in february.
<macogw> oldude67: updates for non-security reasons dont usually happen because they introduce bugs
<macogw> gutsy should have 22 or 23 though
<sanityx> macd, fesity typically doesn't change package versions. and hpefully theyve learned their lesson about changing kernels mid-dstro
<LinuxHelp> oldude67, can't you just search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/?
<sanityx> or rather ubuntu doesn't
<macogw> hikyuu_: so you know, java apps wont look right with beryl
<hikyuu_> downloading some Exodus, Agent Steel, and Children of Bodom
<sanityx> hikyuu_, eww.
<hikyuu_> macogw is that so?
<hikyuu_> sanityx: choose your words wisely :P
<oldude67> macogw: i knew that i just wanted to know how to find out about the newest and if fiesty will add it or if i will have to do that?
<macogw> hikyuu_: there's a workaround thing, but i never got it going....the one i know is adding AWT_TOOLKIT = MToolkit in your .bashrc then always launching from terminal
<macogw> hikyuu_: they show solid white...no buttons or anything
<whine> i never use num keypad anyway. i wish there was a way to turn it off like in windows so everything works nicely
<hikyuu_> odd..
<hikyuu_> well, another peer2peer would be nice, if anyone knows of one XD
<EmxBA> gtk-gnutella, hikyuu_
<hikyuu_> true, i havent played with it yet
<hikyuu_> its not familiar anyway
<hikyuu_> my dads 48 XD he likes things to be the same and easy
<hikyuu_> lol
<idefixx> hikyuu_: there're supposed to be some feisty debs on http://www.kiba-dock.org/.. but im to dumb to find them :/
<hikyuu_> XD
<hikyuu_> thanks idefixx
<burnerx> anyone play RoseOnline ?
<jedi__> can anyone help me on macbook-isight under feisty???
<oldude67> hikyuu: try frostwire if you have your java updated
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<macogw> oldude67: he cant use java apps cuz of beryl
<macogw> oldude67:  thats why gtk-gnutella was suggested
<hikyuu_> Iron Maiden :3
<donkeyofdarkness> giFT
<hikyuu_> (likes Speed Metal)
<hikyuu_> lol
<halim61> hello
<whine> is there an application that will let me assign what key codes are generated when i press the pageup/down on my keypad?
<kadakas> Firefox has an "about:config", where's the "about:config" of Gnome ? :P
<crdlb> kadakas: gconf-editor
<hikyuu_> lol, im trying to find all my favorite old stuff
<jessid> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadakas> where can i find documentation for the various keys in there ?
<hikyuu_> Diamond Head, then Saxon, then i think ill be out of ideas
<hikyuu_> Overkill
<crdlb> kadakas: they're all fully documented
<crdlb> right in the description
<hikyuu_> Dragonforce :3
<kadakas> nice
<kadakas> thzx
<pi4uks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<halim61> I have some problems with the official feisty Kernel on my machine.
<hikyuu_> im too lazy to port forward on my router
<hikyuu_> X.x
<hikyuu_> lol
<Skaag> what's a good mail server with database storage of user accounts?
<hikyuu_> well, im afk, later all and thanks for the help
<z9999> Anyone able to help to get the desktop to restore?
<hikyuu_> wait, last question
<hikyuu_> wtf is a super key?
<hikyuu_> O.o
<hikyuu_> lol
<donkeyofdarkness> A key that unlocks all the doors
<jessid> what is a good app to transmit music through internet? i think that is called streamming...?????? thanks!
<donkeyofdarkness> as opposed to just one
<crdlb> jessid: icecast
<bobert> Hi everyone.  quick question to get me started.  im working with VMware v5.5.2.29772.  how do I get that installed?
<crdlb> !info icecast | jessid
<ubotu> jessid: Package icecast does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ricardo> hola
<crdlb> !info icecast2 | jessid
<ubotu> jessid: icecast2: Ogg Vorbis and MP3 streaming media server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-5 (feisty), package size 263 kB, installed size 728 kB
<jessid> crdlb  thanks a lot!!!
<halim61> I can not activate dma on my hard disks.
<halim61> The chipset is an intel ICH4.
<ricardo> para chatear en espaol?
<halim61> It seems that the feisty kernel load generic ide drivers before the right ones like piix.
<sanityx> Is there any type of plan for which releases will be LTS?
<sanityx> Like every 3rd release or something?
<bobert> I dont know if anyone has used it before, I was wondering more-so if I could use an installer or if it had to be command line
<MoL1> halim61: I have seen the same thing - my laptop is capable of UDAM5, but only running at UDMA2!  hdparm gives an error when trying to alter the dma status!  Anyone here got an idea?
<donkeyofdarkness> halim61> /dev/cdrom {
<donkeyofdarkness>     dma = on
<donkeyofdarkness> }
<donkeyofdarkness> change cdrom to your hdd
<Chetwin> I'm suing ubuntu 6.10 but do not have java6 as an installable option.  Any advice???
<Chetwin> using*
<donkeyofdarkness> Add that to sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/cdrom
<donkeyofdarkness> sudo cp /etc/hdparm.conf /etc/hdparm.conf_backup
<donkeyofdarkness> gksudo gedit /etc/hdparm.conf
<donkeyofdarkness> then reboot
<donkeyofdarkness> That should enable DMA
<halim61> hdparm could not activate dma
<n2diy> Where is my .bashrc file in Dapper?
<halim61> I tried hdparm -d /dev/hda
<idefixx> hikyuu_: still here?
<Chetwin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<donkeyofdarkness> did you do sudo first?
<SeAofSaRo> hello all
<halim61> yes
<MoL1> hdparm no longer works now that PATA drives are using a SCSI interface in the kernel.
<donkeyofdarkness> odd
<halim61> yes but hdparm -t /dev/... show me 4 mb/s
<MoL1> halim61: you are not alone with this problem.
<MoL1> there is a bug filed on launchpad for this issue under hdparm package
<donkeyofdarkness> haven't had dma problems before
<halim61> ide_generic was loaded before any chipset drivers
<whine> who would have thought that this would be so complicated. looks like i have to learn about scancodes and key board maps
<donkeyofdarkness> except I had to enable it manually in breezy
<MoL1> No this seems to be feisty-specific with the new 2.6.20 kernel
<halim61> This is definetly not a hdparm problem.
<halim61> I compiled a new 2.6.21 package with the new libata stuff and all works out of the box.
<halim61> but I want to use an official ubuntu kernel!!!
<bullgard4> My file /var/log/kernlog.0 lists the line "May  1 06:57:47 MD97600 kernel: [5.036000]  swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:9." What does [ 5.036000]  stand for?
<donkeyofdarkness> check and see if there's an update
<n2diy> Ok, .bashrc is in my home directory where it should be, why wont gedit play with it? I selected "all files?"
<Sp4rKy> hi
<whine> hi
<MoL1> Thread re: dma issue on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415057
<donkeyofdarkness> n2diy> try nano .bashrc
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use 1and1 and manage his dns with his own bind ?
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Roger that, but I want gedit to play with the file. I don't want to send newbies into nano/pico land! :)
<donkeyofdarkness> lol
<Sp4rKy> this fuckin' 1&1 doesn't accept my dns server
<orasis> Hello, I would like to know.. what is preferable in Ubuntu if one wants KDE also -- apt-get install 'kde' or 'kubuntu-desktop'
<donkeyofdarkness> Try going to run command and see if "gedit .bashrc" works
<orasis> ?
<shay|work> how would one "awk '{ print $1 }'"  in perl?
<orasis> Because I am concerned that if I am to install both 'desktop' versions, perhaps then one of them will be broken...
<z9999> Anyone able to help with a broken ubuntu?
<orasis> z9999: Depends what is broken ;)
<LGKeiz> hay
<shric> shay: perl -lane 'print $F[0] ;'
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Yes, that should work, but gedit is already open, I just want to open an other instance of it, with .bashrc.
<kadakas> ?upstream
<donkeyofdarkness> Are you not able to select it?
<kadakas> !upstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kadakas> whats upstream ?
<LGKeiz> Okay.. I have a nvidia 16MB and a 165MB card, I was wondering If anyone could help e make my 165MB card my main instead of my 16MB, I have no clue what to do.
<whine> here is a picture of the keyboard i am using. http://kbdmania.net/board/data/review/daegak.jpg
<orasis> LGKeiz: heh, remove the 16mb physically.
<z9999> orasis: no desktop after removing alsa update, and now can only get a terminal screen after running apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<LGKeiz> orasis, it's intergated, and it wont come out ;_;
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: It isn't displayed in the open file box, i triied selecting all files, and all text files, but it isn't available/
<LGKeiz> It's like stuck in the slot
<orasis> LGKeiz: Disable it via your bios than.
<LGKeiz> That works ;0
<donkeyofdarkness> LGKeiz> disable that integrated one in the BIOS
<LGKeiz> hopefully, it'll work
<LGKeiz> I'll try, bbs :)
<LGKeiz> thanks
<donkeyofdarkness> LGKeiz> or edit xorg.conf
<orasis> l999?
<donkeyofdarkness> n2diy> you need to make it show hidden files
<z9999> ?
<orasis> What you need to do is not install ubuntu desktop..
<orasis> z9999: sudo apt-get update ubuntu-desktop
<orasis> Try that
<donkeyofdarkness> n2diy> anything starting with a "." is a hidden file
<rockmead76_> hi
<orasis> Because if you install it again.. if it is already installed - it will simply skip all files already installed.. even if they are busted.
<z9999> orasis: OK, I'm doing that now.
<rockmead76_> i have just installed ubuntu and have a quick question
<donkeyofdarkness> n2diy> right click the file list in the open dialog and click "show hidden files"
<Jack> I'm having some major issues with my installation of kubuntu 7.04.  I've downloaded and burned the iso 3 times now, from 3 different sites linked from ubuntu.com.  all three iso's have been damaged and don't install correctly.  Anyone know where a working Kubuntu iso torrent is?  or if i might be doing something wrong?
<rockmead76_> can anyone answer why add/remove show apps installed but they do not show up in the application menu
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Yes, I'm aware of hidden files and folders, and I know how to show them in Nautilus. Where do I do it in gedit?
<kira> how can I boot ubuntu ppc with an ibook? is there a bios setting I need to modify?
<orasis> and z9999 if that failes try "apt-get check ubuntu-desktop" - that will check for bad things, and if worse comes to worse.. apt-get upgrade ubuntu-desktop
<Catball> Does anyone know of any writen Ubuntu documentation that explains how to install Ubuntu using Orca?
<z9999> orasis: Command generates message: "The update command takes no arguments"
<donkeyofdarkness> n2diy> file>open>right click the filelist>"show hidden files"
<orasis> z9999: Indeed
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Ah, right clicking worked, tnx.
<donkeyofdarkness> np
<orasis> Try the 'check' option
<Hokky> kira: Hold C down when you turn it on. That will make it boot from the CD.
<orasis> sudo apt-get check
<Jack> i lost connection, did anyone have any ideas on that?
<myr> rockmead76_: try system > preferences > main menu and enable the programs you want displayed
<donkeyofdarkness> i dun like gnome
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: That should be a drop down option from view, like it is in Nautilus.
<crdlb> Jack: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<crdlb> if the iso is good, your cd burner may not be
<orasis> z9999: --- go here
<Jack> md5sum?
<orasis> http://www.dharwadkar.com/weblog/ubuntu04/view
<orasis> That should work.
<kira> ok Hokky
<z9999> orasis: It did something but I assume I'll have to power down and reboot to see if it fixed anything?
<Jack> (i'm totally new to this)
<orasis> z9999: Indeed but first run what it says on that webpage
<orasis> Then reboot ;
<orasis> ;)
<crdlb> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Jack> okay, thanks
<rockmead76_> brilliant thanks myr
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> There's a dropdown option in KDE
<Jack> when i checked the last disk for errors at boot, it had 20 file errors
<orasis> Alright bedtime, goodluck z9999
<z9999> orasis: OK, and thanks.
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: KDE, what's that? :)
<crdlb> Jack: if the md5sum passes, try burning at a much slower speed
<Jack> will do.  i manage to get an install every time, but most things don't seem to work right
<Jack> like, i can't add any programs without getting errors
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> lol
<loekken> I`m using a toshiba computer and reacently installed ubuntu fiesta but my sound card dosen`t seem to respond....? anyone who have a clue why?
<crdlb> lol
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> you'll find out if you do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tripwire> hey guys, is there any reason why beryl works great on edgy, but the gnome panels still look like same old gnome?
<crdlb> tripwire: why would they be anyd different?
<myr> tripwire: you can change your system theme by system > preferences > theme
<tripwire> well I suppose there's something more to it then... I've seen screenshots where the panels look similar to the beryl theme.
<tripwire> (whichever beryl theme is selected)
<loekken> anyone knows how i can fiks my sound?
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: :) Roger on that, the reason I'm trying to find .bashrc in the first place is a guy ran "rm *" on his box, and wonders why it is afu now. I won't be doing any updating.
<MindSpark> hi y'all
<MindSpark> two questions I have
<myr> tripwire: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426271
<Pet^Aw> i have a problem during the installation of ubuntu server , after partition install lokc !!
<CheshireViking> does anybody use Madriva One as an "other operating system" as  well as Ubuntu on the same machine? I've got a laptop which refuses to run the UUbuntu/Kubuntu live cd's from Edgy & Fiesty, aprtially runs a dapper one, but will run Mandriva One without problems
<MindSpark> how do I know which Ubuntu version I am running ?
<LGKeiz> okay
<LGKeiz> that worked..
<LGKeiz> just one more problem now.
<LGKeiz> My resolution is HUGE
<LGKeiz> And I cant change it
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> one time I accidentally ran rm -rf on my home directory. I wasn't very happy :(
<LGKeiz> I mean HUGE HUGE
<MindSpark> how do I know if I have edgy/feisty on my computer ?
<myr> mindspark: one way to to click system > about ubuntu
<loekken> MindSpark: go to system>about ubuntu
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Hey, you had a clean hard drive! :/
<LGKeiz> can anyone help me fix it
<loekken> hehe
<z9999> loekken: I would avoid asking for help on the alsa channel. Twice now I've ended up with a dead system following their advice.
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> had to restore a 20GB backup
<LGKeiz> Can anyone tell me why my resolution on my other video card is HUGE, and I can't change the Resolution have it -.-;
<tripwire> Hell, I even got twinview to work and managed to force my second monitor to 1280x1024, even though it would only allow me to select up to 640x480 (I'll explain if anyone else has encountered this issue)
<MindSpark> loekken and myr I only have about xfce
<Pet^Aw> i have a problem during the installation of ubuntu server , after partition install the system lock !! Help me !!
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Ah, bare metal recovery. How much of a PITA was it?
<loekken> z9999: hmm well where should i ask then?
<MindSpark> I am using xubuntu
<MindSpark> is there a feisty/edgy for xubuntu as well ?
<donkehofdarkness> Pet^Aw> Did you have any FAT partitions?
<myr> mindspark: yes
<MindSpark> myr, any idea how to find that out ?
<tapas> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wmvadvd.dll, /usr/lib/win32/wmvadvd.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/wmvadvd.dll
<tapas> is that available somewhere?
<LGKeiz> can someone help me please.
<Pet^Aw> donkehofdarkness, n
<tripwire> so any suggestions as to how I can change the panels in gnome?
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> well.. the backup didn't work right so I just mounted the backup as /home
<LGKeiz> ok
<tripwire> Not much of an issue, but it would be awesome if I could change the appearance.
<LGKeiz> my screen is huge
<LGKeiz> I cant uhm..change the resolution of it
<myr> tripwire: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426271
<donkehofdarkness> Pet^Aw> Dunno then.. I've had the partitioner lock up on me when a FAT was present
<puccio> Hi, i have ubuntu feisty, and Firefox when launched does not start at all (no output messages on the console)
<loekken> LGKeiz: did you get your answer?
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: How do you mount a 20g back up?
<tapas> LGKeiz: why would you want to?
<puccio> i did a reinstall but it does not work
<LGKeiz> Because
<LGKeiz> I went into my BIOS
<tapas> LGKeiz: you can justincrease the font sizes
<tripwire> LGKeiz, what video hardware?
<LGKeiz> no the windows are hugged
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: I can't back up 20g here
<myr> mindspark: sorry i havent used xubuntu, i dont know
<MindSpark> ok, second question, does Ubuntu support WPA through the desktop apps ? or do I hav to work with CLI wpa_supplicant/wpa_passphrase
<LGKeiz> nVidia Geforece MX 4000
<LGKeiz> Force *
<LGKeiz> I disabled my other one in BIOS
<LGKeiz> and I come back to this xD
<tapas> LGKeiz: what do you mean by "hugged"?
<LGKeiz> huge *
<learnin9> puccio: Open you termail,and exec firefox
<tapas> LGKeiz: i don't understanf the problem
<z9999> I'm still unable to get a desktop, anyone else care to help?
<LGKeiz> Like.. the Resolution is huge *
<MindSpark> myr, thanks anyway, I am grepping through my /etc dir
<LGKeiz> hold on.. let me take a screen shot
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> I have a G3 with 3 hard drives in it. It's running the server edition
<tapas> LGKeiz: you you mean the resolution is small [a.k. pixels are big] 
<tripwire> myr, thanks. Looks like the info I need.
<[miles] > good morning #ubuntu
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Ok, RAID, and hot swapping?
<MindSpark> myr, /etc/lsb-release
<loekken> z9999: can`t get a desktop?
<puccio> learnin9, I did it, it does not start
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> that's where I put all my extra stuff to make room
<chequers> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[miles] > guys, I'm having problems with apt-proxy... it's allows clients (feisty) to update fine via it, yet it fails to get the headers on edgy clients... any ideas pleae?
<myr> mindspark, thx for the info
<learnin9> puccio:please output these messages
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> nah. just 3 different samba shares
<learnin9> puccio:U can try opera
<tripwire> LGKeiz, you need to change the screen resolution settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<z9999> loekken: That's what I'm here trying to find out also. All I can do is get a terminal screen now.
<arejay> any democracyplayer users in here? Wondering if anyone has sound working in feisty with it.
<puccio> learnin9, there are no output messages.
<tripwire> If you have an nvidia card, I can help you
<tapas> tripwire: he's still off
<RudyValencia> hey, is this the place to send praises?
<myr> opera rocks but it's not open source :/
<MindSpark> Does Ubuntu support WPA through the desktop apps ? or do I hav to work with CLI wpa_supplicant/wpa_passphrase
<puccio> learnin9, but the process is up 7409 18.7  1.5 117796 32048 pts/0    Sl+  10:54   0:02 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<tripwire> ah
<Ramunas> myr: that doesn't mean that they are any worse...
<tapas> tripwire: i reckon yu don't use auto nick completion in your irc client?
<tapas> ;)
<Ramunas> anyway, I'm back with my problem.
<puccio> learnin9, some days ago it was working
<myr> mindspark, pretty sure it supports wpa and wep
<learnin9> puccio,you can delete some plugins
<MindSpark> myr, I know it does, but I am not sure how to set it up
<Ramunas> after installing kde font anti-aliasing has been borked, how do I fix it?
<myr> ramunas: true, thats ywh i use opera
<asdf> seems mirc died lol
<asdf> http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotht2.png
<loekken> z9999: oh hm well i had to reinstall but hope there other ways...
<asdf> thats what I meant
<puccio> learnin9, i deleted the $HOME/.mozilla dir
<RudyValencia> I just want to say I <3 ubuntu, my server runs on 6.06.1 LTS
<tripwire> by the way, this GL accelerated desktop thing is years ahead of anything I've ever seen
<Ramunas> myr:  me too ;)
<tripwire> I love it.
<LGKeiz> loekken: http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotht2.png
<puccio> learnin9, what can I delete to "clean" it ever more?
<RudyValencia> (the server version)
<tapas> LGKeiz: run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tapas> or something similar
<Ramunas> screenshot of my problem: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png
<Ramunas> could anybody help me?
<z9999> loekken: That's why we went with Linux instead of Windows, trying to avoid reinstalls.
<tripwire> tapas: what is auto nick completion?
<donkehofdarkness> I need to find a new distro for my G3 since ppc isn't supported any more
<tripwire> I don't use IRC that much.... don't know what you're talking about
<tapas> tripwire: i press "tr" then tab, and magically "tripwire" appears if you are in the channel
<n2diy> donkeyofdarkness: Roger on Samba, minimal experience with that. I'm playing with Mondo and Mindi for backing up a 10g drive now, but no joy so far. But they are a work in progress, so I should give them a try again. But, even if I get them working, I'm still looking at 15 CDs to back up a 10g drive. Reminds me of the old days backing up with floppies.
<tapas> tripwire: like the bash auto completion for file names
<loekken> LGKeiz: hm do the driver to your graphic card work?
<tripwire> ah, ok
<RudyValencia> what's the reson for long-term support in v6.06 "dapper"?
<learnin9> puccio,nono!you should delete /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* ,and try again
<tripwire> like CLI auto completion
<tapas> righto
<tripwire> cool
<z9999> loekken: I started out a few days ago just trying to get the microphone to record, and now nothing works.
<learnin9> puccio,do not forget backup it
<RudyValencia> (in other words, why is it supported until 2010?)_
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> What about DVD?
<tapas> tripwire: if it doesn't complete to what you expected you know the person isn't there ;)
<LGKeiz> ok
<LGKeiz> what do I do now?
<loekken> z9999: sure but I installed mine that way that`s why i had to reinstall.... was careless in the proses....
<tapas> LGKeiz: didn't i tell you
<Ramunas> screenshot of my problem: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png can anybody help me with this?
<puccio> learnin9, can I just rename the dir instead of deleting it?
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> Or external USB hdd
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: I don't have one.
<mogydy> hi, together with some friends we would liek to start local ubuntu site (Morocco) does anybody know where i can find the Ubuntu site theme (i think it is using drupal)? thanks
<learnin9> yes
<tapas> LGKeiz: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: I don't have one of them either.
<zack> hey how do you get the new network applet with feisty fawn to show connection info? right click shows it as greyed out
<Gskellig> hey its LGkeiz.
<learnin9> puccio,yes,try it!
<LGKeiz> I did.
<Gskellig> recognize you from somewhere
<LGKeiz> hey it's person.
<LGKeiz> RZ
<myr> MindSpark,  have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo ?
<Gskellig> gunz?
<LGKeiz> yes.
<LGKeiz> I run legacygamers <_<>
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> sucky
<tripwire> tapas: how did you know i didn't use that
<loekken> z9999 did you have normal screen before?
<Gskellig> good server ^_^
<LGKeiz> tapas: I did.
<tapas> tripwire: 'cause i'm telepathic ;)
<puccio> learnin9, a pop up appeared saying that the previous execution closed badly. But now it does not start
<tripwire> heh
<tripwire> good job
<tapas> tripwire: nah, because you wrote LGKeiz although he wasn't in the channel ;)
<tripwire> ah
<puccio> learnin9, i have no .mozilla and no plugins dir... I don't know what to try else..
<learnin9> puccio,I think these error is made by some plugins
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> I've got a total of 9 hard drives
<tapas> LGKeiz: and? did it ask you for your monitor etc detils?
<puccio> learnin9, could it be some java6 mozilla plugin?
<MindSpark> myr, yes
<tripwire> thought you were clairvoyant
<tapas> lgc: don't forget to restart x afterwards
<zack> 'look at me i have 9 hard drives'    <-- 80 gigs each?  ;) he he
<MindSpark> but it's still not working
<tapas> LGKeiz: i meant you
<tapas> lgc: soz
<z9999> loekken: Not being Linux savvy I have to rely on the advice from others and try to follow it to a tee, Everything was working fine except for the microphone until I asked for help in ALSA and when problems arose I was directed here.
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> I'm thinking about getting a couple of 500GB firewire drives for my g3
<learnin9> puccio, hehe ,i do not know
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: look at my nick, I'm a ham radio operator, which is mean I'm a trash picker! I DONT by stuff. This box is a dual PII 333mhz machine.
<learnin9> i think you should reinstall firefox
<LGKeiz> For the X Windows System Graphic blah blah
<LGKeiz> And then it saids
<sanityx> donkehofdarkness, I hate you.
<learnin9> dpkg -e firefox
<LGKeiz> X Server driver
<LGKeiz> and there is list
<enjoi> dual p3 333mhz is freakin fast
<loekken> z9999: what did you do to try and fix your mic then?
<enjoi> ow p2
<zack> hey how do you get the new network applet with feisty fawn to show connection info? right click shows it as greyed out
<Gskellig> he said p2
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: by/buy
<LGKeiz> tapas
<LGKeiz> do I just go step by step
<LGKeiz> I selected nvidia
<LGKeiz> and then it asks for a name
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> I steal a lot of stuff. I got a friend that works at a high school.
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: Steal, or dumpster dive?
<tapas> LGKeiz: well, use any name
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> they have a huge computer budget
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> some of it is stuff they're planning to get rid of
<oldude67> donkehofdarkness: so do hospitals :D
<LGKeiz> Viceo Card bus identification number?
<LGKeiz> ehh?
<LGKeiz> Video *
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: And why the huge budget? Bug #1?
<tapas> take the default
<LGKeiz> amont of memory KB
<LGKeiz> what about that :p
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> dunno. the school has lots of money.
<tapas> wll be autoprobed
<LGKeiz> use kernal freambuffer device?
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: Yea, I know that, and it is called our money!
<LGKeiz> frame *
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> In a couple of years they're going to stop using paper there and do everything on laptops.
<LGKeiz> sorry It's hard to type with this big windows thing
<zack> one other thing - amarok global shortcuts seem to be conflicting with gnome shortcuts
<zack> how do i get them to work?
<LGKeiz> do I select yes or no
<tapas> LGKeiz: i always build my own kernels without framebuffer
<z9999> loekken: In the ALSA channel they laughed at me and told me I had to install the latest release candidate in order to get the mic to work, and directed me to the wiki for instructions, which I followed, and initially thought it worked, except I had 5 mic sliders. I then asked instructions on how to undo the update and get back to the previous ALSA version, and the instructions given left the...
<z9999> ...system unbootable. From that point it became a distro problem they said and now all I have is a terminal screen.
<tapas> LGKeiz: try n yes, cause i suspect ubuntu uses the framebuffer
<LGKeiz> so no?
<tripwire> so I installed Ubuntu edgy last night, and managed to update it and get beryl working on it. Unfortunately, I couldn't get twinview to set my 2nd monitor higher than 640x480 (useless). After a few hours of screwing around with it, I figured out that the nvidia "readme" was way off, and that nvidia's display utility was looking for the wrong information in xorg.conf. Also, it couldn't overwrite xorg.conf with anything since it didn't have p
<LGKeiz> o.o ok
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: Yea, and we will walk on the moon again, four decades after the first time.
<donkehofdarkness> n2diy> I don't think they ever really went to the moon
<tapas> lgkok, gotta run, you'll figure it out
<LGKeiz> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<LGKeiz>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070502040646
<tapas> LGKeiz: that was for you
<LGKeiz> >_>;
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: Really, this could get off topic in a hurry!?
<donkehofdarkness> lol
<LGKeiz> do I just replace it, thanks anywas -.-;
<zack> yo, hate to be a pain, but does anyone know anything about either amarok or the network applet in feisty??????????/
<donkehofdarkness> LGKeiz> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tehkain> Hello does anyone know if its normal that when I open nautilus it take 5 seconds and spikes one of my cpus to 100%?
<loekken> z9999: damn.... well do you think you could have "undid" to much maybe deleted thinks you shouldn`t have? and by the way don`t bother the laughing no question are to stupid:) that`s how you learn after all:)
<z9999> loekken: Obviously deleted too much, but I typed the commands exactly as given.
<donkehofdarkness> Tehkain> sounds normal
<zack> *sigh*, ok i'll come back when the love fest is over
<donkehofdarkness> Tehkain> Do you have the SMP kernel installed?
<loekken> Yes but maybe they gave you the wrong commands because of misunderstanding? maybe?
<donkehofdarkness> Tehkain> That would give you a speedup
<oldude67> in general after seeing all the problems that everyone has had with linux, im glad i built a new machine that is ubuntu supported, now i just hope i dont get lost with programs.
<n2diy> donkehofdarkness: I'm running SMPs, so I can play in this game.
<Catball> Is there a file something like /etc/local.start where you can run commands like: speechd-up -t or whatever manually? Where the systemruns them/? Or what.
<shuweitian> ls
<tripwire> hell, from what I've seen with linux over the years, there's a hundred different commands to get the same thing done on different systems. So which one is the "right" command
<Tehkain> donkehofdarkness, I use the generic. I meant cores when I said cpus.
<donkehofdarkness> Tehkain> Yeah, you should use the SMP kernel to take advantage of both cores
<NET||abuse> ffs.... I have a really serious wifi issue with my machine here... this thing just won't stop dissconnecting
<NET||abuse> i'm litterally 5 feet from the wifi router, it's not signal related at all.
<NET||abuse> it's happening in various wifi points so it's definatley my connection/software
<Tehkain> donkehofdarkness, Thanks looking into it now.
<n2diy> tripwire: there is no "right" command, just the one that works for you.
<loekken> z999: do you have any idea why my sound won`t work?
<z9999> loekken: The undo commands were essentially the same as the ones used to install make install became make uninstall for the three packages that they had me install.
<NET||abuse> i'm using an ahterose chip, and the damn thing just won't stop disconnecting
<tripwire> n2diy: right about that...
<NET||abuse> can anyone point me in the direction of a fix for this F***ing problem... arrgh, it's just gone again before i got to finish that sentence
<loekken> z999: hmm weird... are you in a linux forum online?
<z9999> Areloekken: Are you having sound output problems?
<n2diy> tripwire: 10-4 :)
<loekken> z999: yeah my card wont work
<z9999> loekken: I frequent the ubuntu forums and often get excellent results there, but came here as I would like to resolve the problem more quickly.
<loekken> z999: use the private chat:)
<fadey> Hi, everyone. I'm having a problem installing libsnmp-base on Feisty? I'm getting a "post-installation script returned error code 1"
<redDEAD> i have a 250GB drive with Ubuntu and a 60GB with XP how do I tell Grub to load into xp?
<z9999> loekken: I've never had problems with sound output, but have noticed numerous posts on the forum often related to checking the mixer gui to assure that nothing is muted and the volume sliders are maxed.
<asdf> It worked
<asdf> ;)
<loekken> z9999 i did but think it`s the driver.....
<donkehofdarkness> redDEAD> edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<donkehofdarkness> redDEAD> title		Wind0ze NT/2000/XP (loader)
<donkehofdarkness> root		(hd0,0)
<donkehofdarkness> savedefault
<donkehofdarkness> makeactive
<donkehofdarkness> chainloader	+1
<donkehofdarkness> redDEAD> change the partition to the one your windows is installed on
<redDEAD> donkehofdarkness, thanks'
<z9999> loekken: What kind of system are you running?
<MindSpark> http://www.peachstone.net/index.php?action=view&id=16&module=imagemanagermodule&src=%40random44ab99747b611
<MindSpark> that's my screenshot
<loekken> z9999: ubuntu feisty.....
<MindSpark> slightly modified xubuntu
<NET||abuse>  F**ing machine,, my laptop wireless is a mess,, goddamn atheros based chip, it flipflops from connected to disconnected every minute or so. someone on a forum said it was to do with "iwpriv ath0 bgscan 0" and that would prevent background channel scans from forking your connection, but i've done that and still get the same issue.. and it just locked up my machine a second ago.l.... soooooooooooooo angry with this now..
<MindSpark> NET||abuse, try to run dhclient manually
<MindSpark> and bypass Ubuntu's network tools
<NET||abuse> ??
<MindSpark> I had the same issue yesterday and this fixed it
<NET||abuse> oh.. i see..
<z9999> loekken: I'm using 6.06, and was told to move to feisty to solve my problems, but it's a friends computer and he's out of the country and left telling me not to change to 6.10 or feisty.
<NET||abuse> hmm,
<MindSpark> su
<NET||abuse> MindSpark, iwconfig essid [netname] 
<MindSpark> then type "dhclient <int>"
<MindSpark> yea, you can do that
<NET||abuse> MindSpark, <int> ????
<loekken> z9999: oh... well feisty are pretty good:)
<MindSpark> but if it is already all set
<MindSpark> depends on how many interfaces you have
<gosc> asd
<gosc> siema
<MindSpark> for example I have eth0 as wired
<gosc> hello
<MindSpark> and eth1 for the wireless interface
<MindSpark> youd have to check
<NET||abuse> MindSpark, nope, ath0
<MindSpark> iwconfig
<MindSpark> ok, then ath0
<MindSpark> never heard of that before
<MindSpark> but give it a try
<MindSpark> dhclient ath0
<NET||abuse> MindSpark, atheros chip
<MindSpark> in root
<MindSpark> ok...
* donkehofdarkness uses a router running DD-WRT in client bridge mode. The router takes care of it all.
<MindSpark> watcha think of my desktop ?
<MindSpark> http://www.peachstone.net/index.php?action=view&id=16&module=imagemanagermodule&src=%40random44ab99747b611
<z9999> loekken: Have you checked out the ubuntu forums? They had numerous posts related to audio output which I ignored as my audio out has always worked, and there are some "How To's" that often are very good. I found one that fixed our wireless which we had about given up on.
<z9999> loekken: I usually don't give any advice if I am not certain it would work as I don't wish to leave someone in a similar situation to the one I'm having now.
<AnAnt> how can I change the splash image ?
<AnAnt> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<AnAnt> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<tripwire> tapas: thanks for the info on the GTK2 themes. I found some that had matching GTK2 and beryl themes, looks great
<tripwire> (new to this)
<halim61> how can I delete Password saved under gnome E. G. adminstratoion apps
<donkehofdarkness> fdisk
<donkehofdarkness> lol
<loekken> z9999: hmm okey thanks anyway:)
<loekken> what media players have the best codex?
<halim61> xine / mplayer
<TeePOG> vlc
<donkehofdarkness> VLC and mplayer play just about everything
<z9999> loekken: I prefer VLC player which is the one I use in Windows.
<kolla> anyone know how I can prevent udev from loading a certain kernel module on bootup?
<donkehofdarkness> I use amarok and kaffeine
<loekken> z9999 someone told me it didn`t work in linux....
<TeePOG> VLC is awesome, whether in Windows or Linux... it uses a sandbox mode, so a corrupt video file tends not to crash your whole system
<donkehofdarkness> VLC was made for linux
<AnAnt> I have a problem in Feisty, it doesn't mount MMC cards, I get this in dmesg: mmcblk0: unknown partition table . those MMC cards used to be read on Edgy without problem, can anyone help ?
<z9999> loekken: We installed it from the pkg mgr on the system that I'm trying to get up now.
<bullgard4> My file /var/log/kernlog.0 lists the line "May  1 06:57:47 MD97600 kernel: [5.036000]  swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:9." What does [ 5.036000]  stand for?
<donkehofdarkness> There's also totem
<loekken> z9999: h? kinda new in linux here dude:P
<z9999> loekken: That's right, I've DL'd videos before that were missing parts but was able to play them with an occasional skip.
<kaan_nl> hello room
<donkehofdarkness> The default stuff that comes with ubuntu should play just about everything. You just need to install support for mp3, wma, mov, and rm.
<donkehofdarkness> and then install libdvdcss
<nir_ai_> hello, how do I modify the default application used to open a file?
<nir_ai_> for example a text file.
<coNP> I have an Asus p5gz-mx and try to run Ubuntu. I can boot the 64 bit Feisty alternate install cd but the cd does not get recognized during the install. How could I fix this?
<loekken> z9999: yes but how do i install Vlc to linux?
<halim61> aptitude install vlc
<coNP> nir_ai_: right click on the file in nautilus, choose the properties dialog and the open with tab
<donkehofdarkness> here's my linux blog if anyone is interested http://donkeynet.blogspot.com/
<mne> hi, i'm just writing a bash script. what is the easiest way to get the relative filename out of an absolute path ?
<mne> so for example i have a path "/blah/some/directory/file.txt" and I would like to get out the "file.txt"
<halim61> is the file allways in the same directory?
<nir_ai_> coNP, thanks, it works except in my specific case. I am trying to set .php files to open with gvim. if I set it to another editor such as the blue-fish it works, if I set it to gvim, I get a complaint about the contents of the file...
<mne> halim61: no.
<z9999> loekken: I just used the synaptic pkg mgr.
<crdlb> mne: you could use sed to make the / into spaces and use awk to get the last string
<crdlb> there's probably an easier way though ;)
<mne> crdlb: good idea
<donkehofdarkness> or do cd first
<loekken> z9999: okey:)
<donkehofdarkness> lol. THis is fun
<donkehofdarkness> cd / && find . -depth -print0
<n2diy> How do I request Dapper CDs from Shipit?
* donkehofdarkness is easily amused
<mwe> -depth? doesn't that need to be -depth something?
<donkehofdarkness> I think it's basically the same as recursive
<mwe> no I'm thinking of -maxdepth
<mwe> yes
<nir_ai_> there seems to be a problem with nautilus and .php (mixed with html) files!
<nir_ai_> nautilus lists them as html types
<z9999> loekken: Good luck with your audio problem, and maybe we'll meet again. I need to leave for a while.
<nir_ai_> if I set them to open with gvim, then nautilus shouts that there is a conflict between the extension and the contents of the file
<mwe> Process each directorys contents before the directory itself. Whatever that means
<loekken> z9999: c ya m8
<nick01> hi - anybody from Romania here ?
<ringe> How do I remove system-config-network (manual) configuration to re-activate networkmanager?
<Tomcat_> !ro | nick01
<ubotu> nick01: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nick01> Tomcat_: tks but its a bit empty there
<nir_ai_> there is a bug with nautilus
<Tomcat_> nick01: I'm pretty sure that if there were Romanian people here, they'd be there as well. ;)
<foxiness> am tried to kill process but itsn't get killed,what can i do to end it?
<nick01> k
<nir_ai_> where does nautilus store the "open with" settings?
<Tomcat_> foxiness: Did you try kill -9?
<foxiness> nir_ai_: gconf
<foxiness> Tomcat_: no just killall and kill xxxx
<donkehofdarkness> for gui apps, I do xkill
<Tomcat_> foxiness: Good, then try kill -9 :)
<Tomcat_> foxiness: kill only tells the app to shut down... but if it's zombied already, only -9 will make the kernel kill it.
<nir_ai_> foxiness, there are several gconf folders, which one?
<mne> crdlb: do you know how i can access the last string with gawk ?  (i already split up the string using sed)
<foxiness> nir_ai_: you said where :) and here my know.... end
<crdlb> mne: you could probably do the whole thing with sed
* crdlb looks it up
<CheshireViking> over the last few days I've been struggling trying to use a live cd on a Toshiba Equium laptop with no success (Fiesty Ubuntu & Kubuntu, Edgy Ubuntu, Dapper Ubuntu) with little success, the only one that would start was Dapper, all of the others crash during startup - Ubuntu with a gnome daemon error, kubuntu with an error at a similar point, dapper starts & seems to work, but is excessively slow - firefox trys to start, but after 1
<CheshireViking> 5 minutes is still not on screen.  I can get to a command line using noapic nolapic boot parameter's, but beyond that, the basic vesa driver doesn't succeed to startx. Last night I tried Mandriva One which started up o, full gnome display, wireless worked, internet worked, does anybody know of a significant difference between Mandriva One Spring edition and Ubuntu that I could try changing in Ubuntu to get it working?
<foxiness> Tomcat_: clear thanks
<mne> crdlb: thank you. I'm not that familiar with sed and awk
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<tripwire> man, neutronium looks great
<tripwire> thanks for the help guys
<foxiness> Tomcat_: wow its killed ,thanks a lot man :)  u are my hero of this week
<Tomcat_> lol :)
<stefg> Trixsey: what video-card?
<donkehofdarkness> awk
<Trixsey> stefg, Radeon X700
<enjoi> is it possible to run bitchx / irssi as a bouncer
<enjoi> and is it possible that xchat or mirc can logon to them
<donkehofdarkness> try reading through man awk
<stefg> Hmm... ati. Just as a genric hint: -14 was still a development kernel. it might help if you sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic, to make sure that not only the prop. driver for the running kernel gets updated, but for subsequent kernel updates, too
<mne> crdlb: lol. i found "basename" that exactly does what i want ;) no need for sed and awk ;)
<crdlb> mne: lol I figured it out though :)   pwd|sed 's/\// /g'|awk '{print$NF}'
<mne> crdlb: good to know. i was looking for that '{print$NF}'
<mne> crdlb: thank you
<kaolti> hey i have a problem sharing internet connection to a winxp box can anyone help me?
<kaolti> i have the bigger part solved i just need someone who is good with startup scripts and basic networking
<kaolti> anyone?
<donkehofdarkness> firestarter can share your connection
<stefg> kaolti: firestartr can set that up for you
<kaolti> yea i know but i cuoldnt get it work with firestarter
<kaolti> so i read a tutorial
<kaolti> with ifconfig
<kaolti> and manually setting up ip forwarding
<kaolti> the problem is that it works but when i restart this linux box i have to do it all over again
<stefg> kaolti: /etc/init.d/rc.local is intended for your own startup procedures
<LGKeiz> How do I know which graphic card ubuntu is using?
<runa> hi i want to make a proxy to compX but i have to pass through compY. How can i do it with ssh?
<New-User> hello, i started to install Ubuntu 6.06, it takes hours to start and after passing many hours not start installation to my PC
<kaolti> stefg: i can use regular terminal commands in that script?
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver (I have a Radeon X700) in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<LGKeiz> How do i know which graphic card Ubuntu is using
<stefg> kaolti: correction... it's symlinked to /etc/rc.local .yes, just write the commands you issue manually in there, make sure it ends by exit 0
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> 6.06 installs in about 15-20 minutes
<donkehofdarkness> There's a problem if it takes longer
<Wamphyri> LGKeiz: how many video cards are you using?
<Trixsey> LGKeiz, right now Ubuntu is using Radeon X700 :D
<LGKeiz> 2
<kaolti> stefg: cool thanks lemme try if it works
<LGKeiz> I have 2, a 64MB card and a 165MB, I was wondering which one Ubuntu is using
<LGKeiz> I want it to use the 165MB
<stefg> Trixsey: is linux-restricted-modules-generic installed?
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> For the liveCD install you need 256MB ram or it can get stuck
<Ramunas> before and after installing KDE(I'm on Gnome) http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2360/screenshotzl5.png how do I get it to look the way it used to?
<Wamphyri> LGKeiz: what video card is this monitor connected to?
<Trixsey> stefg, yes
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> you might try the alternative install CD
<LGKeiz> Wamp, sec. lawl
<donkehofdarkness> well.. it's 4am here. I'm off to bed
<stefg> Trixsey: so you are positive that the appropriate driver for -15 is there, it just won't work?
<kaolti> stefg: another thing.i need to run those commands as root, can i use sudo -i in that script, or i can edit /etc/rc.local
<kaolti> ?
<Trixsey> stefg, it showed up in the RDM
<Trixsey> and I enabled it
<Trixsey> it asked me to reboot, I did
<Trixsey> then it went all black
<stefg> kaolti: that's run with root-privs anyway
<afief_> What would be the linux equivalent for making presentations similar to flash(more advanced than impress, but less than a full fledged video project)?
<New-User> i tried 3-4 different CDs
<New-User> can u tell how to statr setup in windows / DOS interface
<donkehofdarkness> afief> I run Studio MX in WINE
<gary> Anyone know where to download realplayer from.  I can't find it in apt sources.  I'm using multiverse, and universe
<stefg> kaolti: that's the pupose of /etc/rc.local ... to be edited by you. no need to use sudo
<Wamphyri> donkehofdarkness: wine has come along way
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> You don't run it from windows/dos
<gary> ... and backports
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> You boot from the CD
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, sounds okay for me, but is there an open equivalent? I know svg CAN do it, but i don't know a program to make those nifty svgs
<Neil-> anyone know a vrml viewer for ubuntu?
<donkehofdarkness> Wamphyri> it has. I can even run starcraft and a few other games in it
<New-User> ;( but cd takes hours to start , i hav Sampron 2400+ processor, 80 GB HDD, 256 MB Ram
<donkehofdarkness> afief> I don't know of any
<Wamphyri> donkehofdarkness: i was just running silkroad online on it
<donkehofdarkness> afief> ktoon maybe
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, another starcraft player?:) let's hope the starcraft2 rumors are true
<stefg> !faq gary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faq gary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wamphyri> which uses game guard so thats a feat within itself lol
<stefg> !faq | gary
<ubotu> gary: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<freestyle> hi there! I have a problem... I get 'Desktop effects could not be be enabled' message when trying to enable them... :S
<donkehofdarkness> afief> Also might check out Synfig
<Neil-> anyone know a vrml viewer for ubuntu? pref. with a mozilla/firefox plugin..
<freestyle> have already tried many net searches, cant find the answer
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> Bad media maybe?
<stefg> freestyle: what videocard with what driver?
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, hmmm... ktoon seems to be unavailable in the repositories
<donkehofdarkness> yeah
<donkehofdarkness> afief> You'll have to compile those programs
<freestyle> stefg> nvidia 6600 - i dont know which driver?
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver (I have a Radeon X700) in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<donkehofdarkness> afief> ktoon is very new and still under development
<stefg> freestyle: you need to enable the restricted nvidia-driver first. No 3D acceleration, no desktop-effects....
<freestyle> stefg> i have it enabled
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, let's hope the dependencies come by easily or i'm in for a long day of manual compilation
<donkehofdarkness> afief> Synfig should be in the 7.04 repository
<freestyle> that is why it's weird to me...
<freakynl> ques... installed ubuntu 7.04 server. connecting through ssh goes fine, but it takes like a minute before the password prompt appears. DNS n such works fine. any ideas what's causing the slow down?
<afief_> synfig
<donkehofdarkness> freakynl> I have the same problem
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, synfig is but i'm still trying to figure out what it does
<donkehofdarkness> afief> animation software
<stefg> freestyle: if you 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia' , do you get a line 'Driver nvidia' ?
<freakynl> donkehofdarkness: so have a solution? :D
<n2diy> How do I request Dapper CDs from Shipit?
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, CLI animation software?
<freakynl> also, i installed vmware server and vmware mui, but the mui won't start. any ideas?
<donkehofdarkness> freakynl> dunno. I always figured it was from the encryption I use
<donkehofdarkness> afief> CLI? no
<palmerthegeek> n2diy: have you visited www.ubuntu.com
<mattfletcher> i read that i can edit files within /etc/skel to redefine things like desktop backgrounds for any new users i create, is this correct?
<freestyle> stefg> yes
<stefg> freestyle: and 'glxinfo | grep direct' tells direct rendering yes?
<freakynl> donkehofdarkness: doubt that... i have 500MHz boxes that respond much much faster than this 2.4GHz with much more memory and 0 load
<n2diy> palmerthegeek: no, I thought Shipit was the place to go?
<donkehofdarkness> afief> http://www.synfig.com/
<nanotalk> how's the easiest way to install both desktop + server package..?
<palmerthegeek> n2diy: you can find the links to shipit from the ubuntu site.
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, the gui was in another package called synfigstudio:)
<freakynl> nanotalk: install desktop, use package manager?
<donkehofdarkness> freakynl> dunno
<freestyle> stefg> no, says bunch of GLX extensions missing :S
<stefg> freestyle: ok... there's the problem
<donkehofdarkness> afief> yeah, I think it's 3 different packages
<New-User> can i start CD Live from my Hard Drive
<donkehofdarkness> There's also a ETL package
<CaptainMorgan> on my desktop - trying to upgrade to 7.04 via System/Admin/Update Manager... not letting me - saying "Authentication Failure"
<afief_> donkehofdarkness, now lets see if I can get my professor to drool even more over open source(6)
<n2diy> palmerthegeek: The question was, how do i order Dapper CDs from Sihpit?
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<nanotalk> freakynl, if I got both desktop cd and server cd , can I install the desktop first, and then install server package using the other cd ?
<donkehofdarkness> New-User> You could maybe try running it in Qemu and having Qemu mount the drive
<freestyle>  stefg> should i google, or do u know how to fix it?
<stefg> freestyle: switch to a console [ctrl-alt-f1]  and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in order to fix up your xorg.conf. when it's done sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<donkehofdarkness> anyways.. I'm off to bed now
<freakynl> nanotalk: no
<freakynl> nanotalk: just install desktop and use the package manager to pull in other packages you need like apache
<n2diy> palmerthegeek: The question was, how do i order Dapper CDs from Sihpit?
<nanotalk> okay..
<palmerthegeek> n2diy: got it... never mind then
<n2diy> palmerthegeek: Roger, think this is a bug, and should be reported?
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<TiGZ> hey
<TiGZ> can someone help me. I cannot read from a cd drive. i can only directory browse
<benj1> hey everyone ... i love this channel
<n2diy> palmerthegeek: 73, from Lansford.
<CaptainMorgan> on my desktop - trying to upgrade to 7.04 via System/Admin/Update Manager... not letting me - saying "Authentication Failure"
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas?
<CaptainMorgan> sudo apt-get upgrade didn't work either.....
<amaia> hi, is there any command to know if a user has expired?
<benj1> i just upgraded my graphics card and monitor to much better ones and now i cant get any more than 1024x780 res and my beryl that was working fine ... wont work anymore
<benj1> can anyone help plz
<stefg> !fixres | benj1
<ubotu> benj1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CaptainMorgan> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TiGZ> My local account is a member of root and i cannot read/write my cd drive. "Access Denied"
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver (I have a Radeon X700) in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<TiGZ> any ideas?
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: does it work with sudo?
<TiGZ> yes
<crdlb> Trixsey: what does "screen just died" mean?
<Trixsey> crdlb, it shows a few strange lines.. goes black
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: where is the cd drive ? /media/cdrom ?
<TiGZ> yep
<Trixsey> crdlb, but the comp is working.. I can log in and stuff (I have sound on, so I hear when I log in)
<Trixsey> basically its just the display driver that fucks up
<crdlb> !ohmy | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Trixsey> !oh my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: what group is /media/cdrom have?
<stefg> TiGZ: root means nothing on ubuntu, you need to be member of admin, cdrom and probably other groups
<fiery_cleric> does
<TiGZ> root, admin
<TiGZ> so i change my main group to admin
<TiGZ> and make myself a member of admin
<crdlb> Trixsey: I don't have a clue, fglrx is a finicky piece of crap :|
<stefg> TigZ and cdrom, plugdev....
<TiGZ> ok
<fiery_cleric> are u using system->admin->users and groups
<TiGZ> yes
<TiGZ> and those groups are not listed
<freestyle> stefg> sory 4 bothering u again, but the thing didn't work - still i gte same message + i have smaller resolution which i cant fix to bigger...:S
<TiGZ> (cdrom,plugdev)
<CaptainMorgan> I followed the instructions listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading regarding the Authentication Failure - my update-manager is the correct version, and my Internet Updates/Recommended UPdates is checked as it should be... why am I then still receiving an Authentication Failure ??
<stefg> freestyle: then apparently you didn't give the right answers to the configuration :-)
<stefg> freestyle: see !fixres for a better howto
<stefg> !fixres | freestyle
<ubotu> freestyle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: the access should be granted in properties->user privileges->use cdrom device
<TiGZ> well it didnt :)
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: is that set?
<TiGZ> yes
<stefg> freestyle: and it won't hurt to run 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx && sudo nvidia-glx enable'
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: what error does ls -l /media/cdrom give?
<TiGZ> none
<TiGZ> it just gives lrwxrwxrwx
<nanana> Hi all. Is there any tool that will allow me to create my own ubuntu based live cd ?
<stefg> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<freestyle> stefg>
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ:ok is there a cd in the drive ? ... how about /media/cdrom0
<freestyle> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<freestyle> sudo: nvidia-glx: command not found
<pord>  hi there..... any1 here know how to get flash working on a 64bit version of ubuntu feisty 7.04? Ive tried using nspluginwrapper but still not working
<stefg> freestyle: ok... the drivers are there... it's gotta be 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'
<Phate> pord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<TiGZ> yes there is
<TiGZ> and
<TiGZ> dr-xr-xr-x 1 root root
<TiGZ> and thats for the directories
<TiGZ> -rwx------- is for the files
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: so u can read the files on the cd... :)
<TiGZ> well i can't copy thenm
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: what kind of cd is it? whats on it? ...
<TiGZ> Macromedia Studio 8
<TiGZ> ill try another cd
<TiGZ> agh its the cd...
<TiGZ> :|
<TiGZ> now i'm annoyed :P
<stefg> TiGZ: you owe us a beer :-)
<dromer> hmmm, I had this with X-forwarding this afternoon, but now that I'm home I'm still not able to open firefox, I get a Xlib: connection refused by server
<TiGZ> my question is WHY!?
* agresor off :(((((((((((((
<fiery_cleric> TiGZ: well some cds have user permissions (Rock ridge) .... but normal cds default all files to read for any user
<crdlb> dromer: try ssh -YC
<dromer> crdlb: why that and what does it do?
<fiery_cleric> maybe sudo mount -o remount -o mode=555 /media/cdrom0 ...
<crdlb> dromer: the C is for compression, and the Y has something to do with X authentication
<dromer> whf do I have to do that? I'm not connected through ssh, I'm right behind the dosktop
<dromer> also, I usually use putty from other places (windohs you know ;) )
<sarthor> Hi, Its my 3rd day that i am trying to install vlc on my ubuntu edgy, but No Sucess.. Please check my /etc/apt/sources.list here.  http://www.pastebin.ca/467134
<sarthor> I am new to linux
<sarthor> Hi, Its my 3rd day that i am trying to install vlc on my ubuntu edgy, but No Sucess.. Please check my /etc/apt/sources.list here.  http://www.pastebin.ca/467134
<kayef> how do i change the text colour of the menu bar in office?
<soundray> Which X font package provides helvetica? 'apt-file search helvetica' doesn't show any X font packages.
<w4cko> hello
<crdlb> !find helvetica.ttf
<w4cko> 1 Question is it possibile to emulate software on ubuntu wich is protected by themida
<ubotu> Package/file helvetica.ttf does not exist in feisty
<crdlb> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<crdlb> soundray: msttcorefonts
<soundray> crdlb: no, that one doesn't provide Helvetica. In fact, it only provides truetype fonts.
<Ginja_Ninja>  hello, can someone point me in the direction of the flash install guide for 64bit platform , i cant find it for some reason. Thanks
<soundray> crdlb: (Helvetica is not truetype)
<crdlb> soundray: helvetica isn't a truetype font?
<moDumass> hey all, um, anyone in Melbourne Aust here?
<kayef> what is a good and popular download manager for ubuntu?
<soundray> sarthor: http://www.pastebin.ca/467140 -- try with this changed sources.list. Run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install vlc'
<jorik> i can play m4a files, but K3B can't burn them ... is there a way to get k3b to burn them, or should i try to re-encode this track in mp3 (and how would i go about this?)
<crdlb> !info xprint-common
<ubotu> xprint-common: Xprint - the X11 print system (configuration files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1.0.alpha1-10 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<soundray> crdlb: I get 'bad font: -adobe-helvetica-medium-r-normal--14-140-75-75-p-77-iso8859-1' from an X application on one of my ubuntu machines, but not others (running the client remotely on the same machine each time).
<crdlb> ugh /me loves Xft
<soundray> sarthor: does that work?
<crdlb> jorik: you'd be far better off just decoding the aac files then burning the wav files
<kayef> can i disable xchat showing who has join and quit this channel?
<crdlb> jorik: you could use faad to decode them
<sarthor> soundray: apt-get update ..In process
<crdlb> kayef: right click on the channel tab
<crdlb> (for temporary)
<Hobbsee> Ginja_Ninja: the package is gnash.
<Hobbsee> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<crdlb> the permanent fix is some obscure irc command
<kayef> crdlb: ok....thanks
<noob_> hey everyone got a problem with banshee music player when i clik on any of the radio streams it will try to load and then say no codec can anyone pls point me where to find these?
<jorik> crdlb: how would i go about that ? right now i'm thinking along the lines of piping mplayer and lame (but it aint working)
<sarthor> soundray: Thank you my frind its. installing now. I have one more problem.
<soundray> sarthor: ask the channel again.
<crdlb> jorik: you're making an audio cd or a data cd of mp3's ?
<jorik> audio cd, i'm burning some podcasts
<crdlb> jorik: then don't transcode, just decode
<crdlb> !info faad
<ubotu> faad: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 80 kB
<sarthor> i have install edgy 6.10, and now i have downloaded the 7.04 iso.. So i dont want reinstall all the system again.. how to update locally from that downloaded iso??
<crdlb> use that command to make .wav's
<jorik> ah ok
<crdlb> sarthor: you need the alternate cd
<jorik> yeah you're right, why go back to mp3's ... lolz
<crdlb> the desktop cd can't do that
<soundray> sarthor: you can only do this with the alternate CD. If you've downloaded the alternate CD, you can use that as a package source.
<sarthor> crdlb: I can rite that alternate iso on CD. but what will be the process? in short words..
<sarthor> Sorry rite=Write
<crdlb> I'm not familiar with it but I'm sure:
<crdlb> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<crdlb> explains it
<sarthor> ubotu: Ok. I am now your suggusted link.
<crdlb> sarthor: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-0aee739ab0dfe9702a69ee3d316f5926d5d31807
<sarthor> now on your *
<gary> Anyone know where to download realplayer from.  I can't find it in apt sources.  I'm using multiverse, universe and backports
<crdlb> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sarthor> crdlb: Thank you frnd.. Let me check the borht links
<cherva> hi my windows f****d up again and I was going to format my c:\ but the format doesn't start at all i rebooted my machine to boot in linux but my mbr is back to windows how can i fix my bmr ( i have an ubuntu 6.10 updated to 7.04 now I'm on ubuntu 6.06 live cd )
<crdlb> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jlaw> cherva, use an ubuntu install cd to boot into an existing ubuntu installation and run grub-install
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<zauber> trying to get vsftpd working with virtual users, authenticaded by pam-something. (all according to example in docs-dir). My best guess to why it's not working is because "pam_userdb.so" isn't there. Can't seem to find any packages like "libpam-userdb" or anything. Ideas anyone?
<user318> hi
<user318> i just installed kubuntu 7.04, i wanted to ask if i should install synaptic or use adept
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver (I have a Radeon X700) in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<flyinghippo> HEllo.
<dustin> what program do i use to convert mp3 music files to audio to burn to a cd I can't get it to work in k3b
<kaolti> heya i need some help setting up internet connection sharing
<flyinghippo> I would like to know how I can get a window manager such as Blackbox to have its menu automatically configured.  It used to do this when I installed them at times, but I don't know how and when they did.
<noob_> does anyone know where to get codecs for banshee music player so that i can listen to radio streams?
<crdlb> noob_: install gstreamer0.10-*
<crdlb> search in synaptic
<flyinghippo> noob_, I'm not familiar with banshee, but I've had VLc work with many network streams.
<flyinghippo> *VLC
<crdlb> I don't mean the wildcard literally
<noob_> flyinghippo, vlc where can i get that from add remove like the rest?
<crdlb> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<flyinghippo> in the terminal, type "sudo apt-get vlc".
<flyinghippo> Or look for "vlc" in synaptic.
<HymnToLife> flyinghippo, apt-get install, surely
<TeePOG> nooo
<flyinghippo> Oh, right.
<TeePOG> aptitude -y install vlc
<crdlb> that's a bad idea
<flyinghippo> "sudo apt-get install vlc".  I just woke up an hour ago, sorry.
<crdlb> don't put -y
<TeePOG> aptitude is so much nicer, cleans up after itself
<crdlb> incase it tries to do something stupid
<TeePOG> and how would someone that normally uses synaptic, be able to tell from apt's output whether it's going to do something stupid? ^.^
<TeePOG> heh
<michal_> hi
<crdlb> doesn't make it a good idea
<Pici> TeePOG: Lets say you're removing one of gnome's dependencies and it wants to remove all of ubuntu-desktop as well.  Well, you'd be in a bad place if you put -y.
<kejlsn> hey guys, I have I question about browse files under Ubuntu, how can I make it to see a small thumbial during this? So I know what pic im browsing
<noob_> thanks flyinghippo!
<TeePOG> indeed Pici, and so one learns through one's mistakes. i firmly believe in natural selection where *nix usage is concerned
<crdlb> that's a terrible attitude
<TeePOG> so i'm a sysadmin. sue me.
<TeePOG> i've seen the worst users can do
<crdlb> people can learn the right way without having to try all the wrong ones
<TeePOG> and their terrible attitudes
<Pici> TeePOG: Thats my attitude on how I use *nix, but I dont want to force it on other people.
<TeePOG> crdlb: in an ideal world, sure
<Pici> I've broken my system more times than I can count...
<TeePOG> indeed. pain is a better teacher than pleasure
<pelai> trial and error
<TeePOG> heh
<TeePOG> one's trial:error ratio starts at 0:100 and gradually increases towards the former
<Devonly> hi
<Pici> kejlsn: It should be the default behavior for Nautilus to show picture previews when browsing.  You may need to take a look at your settings though, under Edit>Preferences and the Preview tab.
<zauber> dang... I'm sure I'm missing some package or something. vsftpd with virtual users authenticated by pam, passwords stored in a BerkelyDB file. vsftpd example says: "use pam_userdb.so" by I can't find it on my system, nor when searching packages
<zauber> any ideas
<zauber> please?
<zauber> anyone?
<beowu1f> please help: I'm having a problem compiling taglib (kde multimedia libs) 'undefined reference' compiler errors. i think it has to do with libstdc++. compiler error is at http://rafb.net/p/zIKKnI97.html
<Devonly> english? now i am suprised oO
<fadey> hi, everybody. could anyone help me with bash? I'm trying to compare two decimal values in a script. is there a way to do it?
<Pici> zauber: That file is in libpam-modules.
<Pici> zauber: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/libpam-modules   I'm not sure how to go from there though :/
<zauber> Pici: thanks a ton.
<zauber> I have libpam-modules installed it seems, but locate doesn't find "pam_userdb.so" for me... hmm
<zauber> I'll look in the package description. thanks a gain Pici
<Pici> zauber: it says it should be in /lib/security/pam_userdb.so
<zauber> yep... but it isnt 0=
<MindOfChaos> How do I stop Ubuntu changing sound cards every boot
<MindOfChaos> ?
<MindOfChaos> I keeps changing which sound card is being used
<MindOfChaos> Damn
<MindOfChaos> If I could unplug the onboard sound to only use the good card I would
<savetheWorld> Hi all, Where do I need to save the iptables-save info so that it gets used by the system after reboot?
<Pici> MindOfChaos: Sounds like you need to blacklist the onboard card
<Pici> !blacklist | MindOfChaos
<ubotu> MindOfChaos: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<MindOfChaos> ok i will try that
<hans> hi, I want to buy a new wireless pcmcia network adapter for my laptop
<hans> what would you recommand
<hans> It has to be as cheep as possible ;)
<kejlsn> Pici, Tnx. But I didnt make myself clear :) When ur want to upload an image on a internet site, u choose "browse" and then a window appear who cant show tjumbials, that the problem :)
<crdlb> hans: anything with an intel chipset
<crdlb> atheros is ok too I guess
<crdlb> and a few others
<slackthumbz> anything orinoco based will be well supported
<crdlb> and ralink iirc
<Hobbsee> crdlb: only some ralink, some dlink
<Pici> kejlsn: Oh... I'm not sure anything exists at the moment to do that.
<crdlb> hans: avoid broadcom and prism
<slackthumbz> crdlb: really? I thought prism were ok?
<crdlb> oh maybe not
<Hobbsee> prism's...sometimes dodgy
<slackthumbz> broadcom ethernet cards are fine, but their wireless cards definitely to be avoided
<kejlsn> Pici,  Really? :S Im in a really big need of that funktion, Vista has it >_<
<TeePOG> atheros is best, madwifi driver rocks
<kejlsn> Pici, Isnt it possble to make another kind of windows appear by deafult when ur browsing on the internet?
<HymnToLife> kejlsn, display of thumbnails when you upload images to e.g. imageshack ?
<crdlb> madwifi can have issues with wpa
<slackthumbz> kejlsn: vista may have one little function but don't forget that it's a memory hogging beta-released pile of $%&^!!!
<HymnToLife> KDE has it too
<MindOfChaos> so
<MindOfChaos> I have to some how find out the module name
<ubuntu> hi
<MindOfChaos> to blacklist the onboard sound
<moauud> join #ubuntu-sa
<savetheWorld> Does anyone know where iptables-save info needs to go for resumption after reboot?
<MindOfChaos> to turn it off
<ubuntu> selam
<moauud> join #ubuntu-sa/
<moauud> join #ubuntu-sa/
<Pici> HymnToLife: Hes referring to the 'open file' dialog box.
<bimberi> moauud: /join ...
<HymnToLife> KDE can show thumbnails in it then
<kejlsn> Pici,  Yeah, exact! Like imageschack
<HymnToLife> hooray to KDE !
<slackthumbz> xfce > *
<tdn> Are there any problems upgrading from 6.10 -> 7.04 when using LUKS for enrypted rootfs?
<arigold> Good Morning, everyone. What are the most popular / most reliable apps for an ipod device... that can transfer files from iPod to the computer and vice versa?
<beowu1f> please help: I'm having a problem compiling taglib (kde multimedia libs) 'undefined reference' compiler errors. i think it has to do with libstdc++. compiler error is at http://rafb.net/p/zIKKnI97.html
<HymnToLife> arigold, music or just random files ?
<kejlsn> Pici,  The window that appear for me is named "filvering" (swedish) Like .."filetransfer"
<arigold> mp3's , podcasts
<hans> crdlb: thanks for your help :)
<idefixx> savetheWorld: the last time i checked it didnt.. if you mean firestarter i dont know.. but it installs some kind of init script afaik
<freakynl> ques... installed ubuntu 7.04 server. connecting through ssh goes fine, but it takes like a minute before the password prompt appears. DNS n such works fine. any ideas what's causing the slow down?
<noob_> flying hippo where do you find your streams? im not aware that you can type in any stream for example accessible in itunes for instance
<arigold> HymnToLife: if there is an exception program for AAC files, I would like to know that in the back of my mind, as well.
<slackthumbz> arigold: amarok, as well as being a music manager for your computer has Ipod connection capabilities but I can't vouch for good they are as I refuse to spend any money on DRM infested sh**
<arigold> HymnToLife: but mostly just mp3
<Jezz> can i connect to a domain in ubuntu?
<slackthumbz> arigold: there's also a stand-alone app called gtkpod which might be worth trying
<HymnToLife> arigold, Amarok can transfer mp3s to your iPod, don't know about podcasts though
<HymnToLife> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<kejlsn> Pici,  In both XP and Vista u can choose from "View" to change it >_<. Shouldnt be that difficult in ubuntu
<freakynl> Jezz: ? what kind of domain
<Jezz> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slackthumbz> !goatse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goatse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> kejlsn: I know exactly what you are talking about, but I'm not aware of how to do it.
<slackthumbz> lol
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<rambo3> are try to get your self baned?
<slackthumbz> no
<kejlsn> Pici, ahh ok. Tnx anyway! I asked on the swdish forum, hope someone finds a solution :)
<mattfletcher> I heard that i can edit files within /etc/skel to predefine the desktop background and theme for any new users i create, but i've looked in /etc/skel/ on an ubuntu 7.04 server (the only machine i have handy) and there are only a couple of files like .bashrc in /etc/skel/, no big directories of stuff i could change.
<shiris1> guys does anybody what is that gtk2 theme murriane, murriene anybody?
<freakynl> mattfletcher: create em
<crdlb> shiris1: murrine
<arigold> HymnToLife: thanks. need to find something that is willing to allow me to transfer MP3s and maybe even AAC's to the computer when I want, so I can use many computers to the one ipod.
<Einar479> Hi :)
<Pici> shiris1: The package is gtk2-engines-murrine
<dr00t3r> hello! anybody knows how to make the vnc4server in feisty work (with the gnome-session) ?
<shiris1> ok thanx guys, bbl
<Terrasque> mattfletcher: everything in /etc/skel/ will automatically be copied to a new user's home folder
<Einar479> Anyone good at (open)ldap here? And have used it (successfully) on ubuntu?
<freestyle> hey! I'm about to make miself a dualboot sistem (windows vs. ubuntu). WHat kind of partitioning sistem would you suggest? (win on ntfs, ubu on ext3, both on same fat32...?)
<jrib> freestyle: keep windows on ntfs where it likes to be and put ubuntu on ext3 where it likes to be
<freestyle> hom much space does ubuntu need?
<Jezz> how do i enter my files on a external NTSF HD?
<dunstabulos> freestyle: grab the ext2/3 driver for windows
<MindOfChaos> damn cunty sound card detection
<freestyle> and, why is there an option /boot in ubuntu unstall - as new partition?
<Jezz> i can enter it on a intern hd but not on my usb hd?
<freestyle> install*
<dunstabulos> no need for fat32 transfer partitions anymore
<Jezz> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jezz> !NTSF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jezz> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<slackthumbz> !ntfs
<jrib> freestyle: depends on how much you use it really, minimal is something like 2-3 gb?  You probably want more than that if you'll be installing other things and for documents etc...
<Trixsey> Hey, I tried 2.6.20-15 and activated the prop. driver (I have a Radeon X700) in System>Restricted>RDM.. after reboot my screen just died.. what do I do? had to go back to -14 to get in again
<omarion> how can i install the latest svn version of amsn?
<omarion> on feisty
<slackthumbz> omarion: why us amsn when you have GAIM installed by default?
<slackthumbz> why use*
<jrib> omarion: you probably need to compile it if it isn't packaged
<omarion> slackthumbz: i need the voice clips feature
<Steve^> How can I merge 2 PDFs together?
<erikja> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<rambo3> !fixres | Trixsey
<ubotu> Trixsey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> Steve^: you can use pdftk
<Trixsey> rambo3, I just turn my res down?
<savetheWorld> idefixx: right, I need to find out which script that is. :-)
<omarion> jrib: isn't there any pre-compiled packages?
<slackthumbz> omarion: ah, you'll probably have to compile it then. You can get any number of SVN clients in apt, just go to the amsn website and check for pre-compiled packages there first
<Einar479> No ldap people here? Can't get pam_mkhomedir.so to work with openldap on ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS regardless of settings. :p
<jrib> omarion: probably not.  Why do you need the svn version instead of the one in the repos?
<Steve^> thanks jrib
<omarion> jrib: because it doesn't have the voice clips feature
<jrib> Steve^: the examples section of the man page handles that exact situation.  I thought the syntax was a bit cryptic the first time I used it, so be sure to check that
<rambo3> !pastebin | Trixsey (paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<ubotu> Trixsey (paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crdlb> omarion: search the ubuntu forums, that's the best place to find stuff like that
<idefixx> savetheWorld: well cant help you there sry - just wanted to let you know its not iptables so you can know what to ask for.. i dont use firestarter ;)
<Trixsey> rambo3, http://www.pastebin.ca/467210
<carlesoriol> how can i add a watermark to a video?
<rambo3> !info amsn feisty-backports
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96+dfsg1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2488 kB, installed size 9108 kB
<omarion> crdlb: i already did so, with no interesting results
<savetheWorld> idefixx: firestarter is iptables. :-)
<Steve^> jrib, this is so perfect..  :P   Saves me alot of time!
<Teres_> how do i upgrade from fiesty beta 2 da real thing?
<idefixx> savetheWorld: in case you are not joking, no it isnt it just uses iptables and the restore feature it part of firestarter not iptables.
<gnomefreak> Teres_: do all your updates
<Teres_> i have
<Teres_> i think
<savetheWorld> firestarter is a wrapper.
<soundray> crdlb: I found out what the problem was
<Teres_> how?
<gnomefreak> Teres_: than you are on final
<savetheWorld> idefixx: take a look in the inside of it.
<nn-laptop> hi
<idefixx> savetheWorld: well actually it a gui :)
<gnomefreak> Teres_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rambo3> Trixsey, as far as i can see you are using aiglx instead of glx for fglrx driver
<flyby5> The news is that our beloved Head of Freenode Staff _christel_ works together with the anti Rob Levin network OFTC now to fight against trolls.
<flyby5> And all your donations are used to pay a lawyer, so that Freenode can be a home of script kiddies like trelane, while people with justified complaints are removed.
<flyby5> In the main focus are not Free and Open Source Projects. What staff members care about is their hobby and fun. And you pay for it with your donations.
<kayef> what is a good and popular download manager for ubuntu?
<nn-laptop> hi everyone
<savetheWorld> idefixx: yes, many GUIs are wrappers for comand line tools. for example k3b is a wrapper for cdrecord.
<soundray> crdlb: for some reason, xorg.conf was pointing to /usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1 instead of /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1 after upgrading (edgy-feisty)
<Trixsey> rambo3, right now I'm using ALSA..
<Trixsey> rambo3, I tried using fglrx an hour ago and it didnt work
<idefixx> savetheWorld: in technical terms a wrapper is something else than a gui
<boguh> wich package for ubuntu do i need to open .tar.gz with emacs?
<soundray> kayef: wget
<Trixsey> rambo3, when I use it the screen goes black and some orange lines come up (like when I use the wrong driver)
<idefixx> savetheWorld: anyway you know what your looking for.
<savetheWorld> idefixx: no
<ikonia> boguh emacs is a text editor
<Trixsey> rambo3, sorry.. not ALSA.. MESA :P
<savetheWorld> a wrapper can be a gui or just another tool/program.
<Teres_> so if im upgraded then y does my compiz still not work?
<nn-laptop> wanted you all to know i made a file bin so you could debug easiear on irc try it ;; filebin.info
<halino> hello
<halino> how do I read a UDF dvd from ubuntu?
<Pici> boguh: .tar.gz files are compressed files
<Pici> !dvd | halino
<ubotu> halino: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gnomefreak> Teres_: try asking in #ubuntu-effects about compiz
<kayef> soundray: k....thanks
<soundray> ikonia: and a kitchen sink. I'm sure it can be made to list and extract tar.gzs
<Teres_> thnx
<boguh> Pici i know, i mean compressed files like documentation under /usr/share/doch
<rambo3> !ati | Trixsey  (try to see configs for xorg.conf there )
<ubotu> Trixsey  (try to see configs for xorg.conf there ): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<savetheWorld> idefixx: a wrapper can be a gui or just another tool/program.  The notion that you actually used the phrase "In technical terms" for that is quite amusing. :-)
<ikonia> soundray I'd be curious to see if it could
<halino> that's really not my problem Pici, though thanks
<Trixsey> rambo3, I don't know what I'll be looking for though? I really have no idea what could be wrong with my gfx :p
<idefixx> savetheWorld: allright
<sgtmattbaker> I have an HP-3910 deskjet printer.. do those work in Linux under the 3920 driver? there is no 3910 driver afaik
<Pici> sgtmattbaker: Generally HP printer drivers are very forgiving, you should be okay using the 3920 driver.
<rambo3> Trixsey, (take a look at troubleshooting section , you have the same exact error ) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Troubleshooting
<sgtmattbaker> Pici: when I tell it to print it pulls in the paper halfway and then the power light just blinks
<Teres_> whats the desktop effects command in terminal?
<soundray> boguh: emacs-goodies-el
<rambo3> Trixsey, you need to add    Option "Composite" "true"  .
<Trixsey> I don't have Composite
<Trixsey> :/
<martalli> Hello, I can't find my pilot device...After connecting it, I have no /dev/pilot.  /dev/bus/usb/001 and so on are not workin
<Pici> sgtmattbaker: I'm not sure what to tell you, sorry.
<ikonia> martalli check the udev rules
<Teres_> compiz --disable
<noob_> hey does anyone know where i can find all the programs like in the file system as i see from the applications menu
<noob_> ?
<martalli> ikonia: where are they?
<Teres_> compiz replace
<boguh> soundray thx
<Teres_> compiz --replace
<drowner> g'day all
<Trixsey> rambo3, I already have that in my xorg.conf
<ikonia> martalli /etc/udev.d I think
<Pici> Popped in, pasted a few lines about freenode and popped out.
<noob_> does anybody know?
<noob_> or is it the great unknown?
<ikonia> noob_ know what ?
<soundray> noob_: I think you should rephrase the question...
<noob_> what?
<noob_> suggestions?
<drowner> hey everyone.... im after some advice re: upgrades
<ikonia> noob_ what is the question
<ikonia> drowner ask
<fiery_cleric> noob_: /usr/bin ....
<drowner> Basically
<drowner> i cant upgrade
<noob_> k thanks they should all be in there?
<flyby5> The news is that our beloved Head of Freenode Staff _christel_ works together with the anti Rob Levin network OFTC now to fight against trolls.
<soundray> !enter > drowner, please read the private message from ubotu
<flyby5> And all your donations are used to pay a lawyer, so that Freenode can be a home of script kiddies like trelane, while people with justified complaints are removed.
<flyby5> In the main focus are not Free and Open Source Projects. What staff members care about is their hobby and fun. And you pay for it with your donations.
<xplode_me> is there a java plugin por amd64 ?
<ikonia> flyby5 thanks for the pointless spam flood
<noob_> Im looking for the .exe of xmms media player
<sgtmattbaker> Pici: oh well, I think this thing is junk anyway, it never worked in windows either
<fiery_cleric> noob_: um thats where all the executables go ..
<soundray> xplode_me: no
<ikonia> noob_ there is no .exe file
<Pici> sgtmattbaker: Oh. Hehe.
<ikonia> flyby5 please don't flood pm me
<drowner> i initially thought i was getting into trouble because i had unofficial distros uncommented in the sources. but i got rid of them, however, im still not getting upgrades. i ran apt-get updgrade and update in a terminal, and lots of stuff happened, but when i rebooted, im still on dapper
<xplode_me> thanks soundray
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: all Linux programs (GUI) are bin's aren't they?
<ikonia> he's pm'ing me the same thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0016d44cb987-CM00137116f9e0.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Hobbsee
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker binariy yes
* flyby5 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<ClayPigeon> How / where do I change file associaton. I installed Crossover and it seem to have taken over some of them. - I run Feisty (gnome)
<soundray> xplode_me: there are instructions on the forums for installing 32bit firefox (search for user Kilz). The clean solution is to install a 32bit chroot, however.
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: so what is a .run?  the nvidia driver installer is a .run
<soundray> !chroot > xplode_me info by private message
<zancik> Hi people who knows some DJ's programs?
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker binary
<Phate> xplode_me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker or a scritp that calls a binary
<markc> can anyone suggest a JACK based mp3 player ?
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: ah so I guess .run is a container for a binary driver maybe? (nvidia doesn't want it open-sourced)
<Pici> zancik: Take a look at the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage, or its dependencies here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/ubuntustudio-audio
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker a .run file isn't a real extension, its just what nvidia chose to call it
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker run "file" against the file
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: huh?
<noob_> ikonia then what is it im trying to play streams from SHOUTcast and they reccommend xmms to play the streams and then it asks me to locate the program
<noob_> are you able to help me with this please?
<ikonia> noob_ /usr/bin/xmms
<ikonia> sgtmattbaker run the command "file" against the file name
<sgtmattbaker> ok
<sgtmattbaker> ikonia: ah I see that calls the name of said file
<cherva> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<YueBuQun> haha
<vbabiy> hey guy can some one take a look at my boot chart and maybe see why it takes so long to boot http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bootchart.htm
<trekdanne> hi im having troubles installing amd64 ubuntu. during the when  i chose manual partition the system reboots. any ideas?
<sgtmattbaker> trekdanne: odd
<xplode_me> thanks Phate soundray
<drowner> secondarily, could someone tell me how to update my gstreamer files? mine are 0.8, but i need the 1.0 to run songbird. i cant see the updates anywhere on synaptic?
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: how do u get a boot chart?
<trekdanne> sgtmattbaker: hmm i suspect it's hardware related somehow
<vbabiy> fiery_cleric: install bootchart
<fiery_cleric> !bootchart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootchart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fiery_cleric> !info bootchart
<ubotu> bootchart: boot sequence auditing and chart generator. In component main, is extra. Version 0.9-0ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 97 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ClayPigeon> Found it. File assosciations are in ~/.mime-types. Cheers anyway. :)
<vbabiy> fiery_cleric: its a very nice tool
<sgtmattbaker> trekdanne: sorry I can't help you I am a noob w/ Linux
<vbabiy> i just wish i knew why this thing just stands still on boot for a little while
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: so its taking about a 2.5 minutes
<nrdb> I have just installed 7.04 I am having trouble with apt-get and dpkg when I run apt-get I get the message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." when I then run dpkg I get the message "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0007' near line 1:" plus "field name `UEVENT[1177829094.315545] ' must be followed by colon"  :( can anyone help ?
<jrib> ClayPigeon: just right click on a file and go to properties, then go to the "open with" tab
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: there is a long space in the middle with no cpu+disk activity
<vbabiy> fiery_cleric: yeah i know
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: looks like modprobe ...
<Trixsey> I tried using System>Administration>RDM and activated my prop. driver for my Radeon X700. When it starts up the screen goes black and strange orange lines are on it! Any ideas?
<vbabiy> fiery_cleric: any idea for a fix
<ikonia> vbabiy whats the problem
<noob_> ikonia thanks for the help
<vbabiy> not sure but its taken a long time to boot
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: have u looked at dmesg
<fiery_cleric> output
<noob_> i really appreciate the help i get in here
<ClayPigeon> Jrib : Yeah, but that doesn't change the autoselect. I found that Crossover adds the .mime-types. Going to rename it and see what happens. ;)
<ikonia> vbabiy define long time and at what pointis it taking a long time, whats on screen
<vbabiy> hey ikonia and fiery_cleric here is the problem http://pastebin.co.uk/13875
<jrib> ClayPigeon: what do you mean by "autoselect"?
<ikonia> vbabiy what disks are you using ?
<ikonia> that looks like a usb disk
<vbabiy> i have one ide and one SATA i don't have any usb disks
<ClayPigeon> jrib: Before I installed Crossover an avi was started by Totem (I think). After it's mmplayer.exe in the default win98 bottle from Crossover.
<Toma-> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia> vbabiy looks like one of the disks is having a problem, why, I don't know ?
<jrib> ClayPigeon: hmm ok
<vbabiy> Yeah i use to run fedora i didn't seem to could it in the kernel
<ikonia> vbabiy do what ?
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: did the disk work ok in fedora?
<vbabiy> Yeah fiery_cleric it worked fine
<freakynl> where do i setup additional routes? is there a script for it or do i have to write something myself?
<fiery_cleric> !ata
<freakynl> not talking default route here thus...
<freakynl> !route
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ClayPigeon> jrib : Renaming works. So I guess there most be a global mime-type file somewhere. Anyway, problem solved. Cheers
* stefg believes vbabiy problem has to do with libata getting confused
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about route - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freakynl> !routes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> ClayPigeon: great, I didn't even know about that file
<ikonia> stefg the sg0 line would suggest that
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu go away
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about go away - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy> well hey guys i will be back later i got to run to work thanks for you help
<fiery_cleric> vbabiy: good luck
<fiery_cleric> !
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu any molesting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any molesting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> sgtmattbaker: please stop abusing the bot
<sgtmattbaker> sorry
<NET||abuse> anyone know where i can get Qt5 stuff? only seems to be Qt4 available on deb's for edgy?
<LGKeiz> hey, I got a question do you guys know, the OSX Application bar at the bottom of OSX Mac, you know where I can get that :P
<sgtmattbaker> it technically isn't abuse, it is just a bot
<PriceChild> LGKeiz: I think it comes as standard on OSX?
<PriceChild> !botabuse > sgtmattbaker
<bagrupe> NET||abuse: Qt 4.2.3 is current but not Qt5
<ikonia> NET||abuse if its not in the repo no
<stefg> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<rambo3> LGKeiz, kibadock or gdesklets
<XCute4God> hi all!! good morning =)
<NET||abuse> bummer :( was hoping to try out a bit of the new features,, is Qt4 as cross compatible as 5?
<freakynl> anyone on the routing thingy? Need routes like: route add -net 192.168.20.0/24 gw 1.2.3.4
<stefg> LGKeiz: but don't expect too much... hard to set up and mostly buggy
<LGKeiz> ok, thanks for the warning.
<t1g3r> hey all anyone know what i should put in when it asks for username and pass even when installing ubuntu fiesty?
<rambo3> 123456
<t1g3r> it doesnt even ask me to setup one just loads the kernel and asks for pass
<t1g3r> is that the pass rambo3
<ikonia> t1g3r it asks you to create one
<XCute4God> Im trying to use UBUNTU 7.04 feitsy with my laptop HP DV6058cl (HP DV6000 series), the only way to boot is with NOAPIC kernel parameter, and when i use usb and ethernet, ive got a message "Disabling irq #7" ... and the devices stop working ;\ ... anyone can help me??? PLEASE! I WANT TO USE UBUNTU, no more XP ;'(
<ikonia> XCute4God manually set irqs in the nios
<ikonia> bios
<ikonia> log a buck with reqgard to the none handling of apic
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> are there wireshark package for ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> hi
<fiery_cleric> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> no idea what wire shark is, but search the ubuntu repos
<fiery_cleric> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<fiery_cleric> looks like it
<XCute4God> ikonia: it works?
* ikonia waits for "where do I get it"
<freakynl> APIC == Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller... it's usually bad to not use it, especially on multicore/smp systems. Some recent HP's (like my nc6320) however have some issues. run gentoo so don't know a solution for you... i need atleast 2.6.21-rc4 or something... although i remember 2.6.20-git11 to also work... anyways try getting a kernel in the 2.6.21 range
<kaushal> Hi fiery_cleric
<fiery_cleric> hi
<kaushal> so how do i install it
<alxarch> i think i found a bug on feisty on the mesa drivers for ati cards what should i do?(it's blender-related but the problem isn't blender's cause it works just fine on the same pc on debian etch)
<jrib> kaushal: wireshark is in universe, enable universe and use synaptic to install it
<jrib> !universe > kaushal (see the private message from ubotu)
<fiery_cleric> :) sudo apt-get  install wireshark ... or use synaptic under system->admin->synaptic package manager
<jrib> !bugs > alxarch (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> alxarch debian etch is not ubuntu
<XCute4God> freakynl: hmm... so the 2.6.21 should work correctly?
<kaushal> $ sudo apt-get install wireshark
<kaushal> Password:
<kaushal> Reading package lists... Done
<kaushal> Building dependency tree... Done
<kaushal> E: Couldn't find package wireshark
<alxarch> i know the bug comes up in ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia> kaushal search for it to find the correct package name
<jrib> kaushal: please don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org instead.  YOu need to enable universe
<alxarch> on etch everything is fine
<ikonia> alxarch yes but you don't know its not blender
<stefg> XCute4God: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310394
<alxarch> it's not blender, there's an ogl shader extension that doesn't work on the mesa drivers ubuntu has it's called smooth_line_something
<ikonia> alxarch how do you know itsnot a blender incompatability  ?
<alxarch> but at the same time it works fine under debian
<kaushal> sorry jrib
<ikonia> as I said - this isn't debian
<|ericsson|> I'll ask here as well: rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(892) [sender=2.6.8]  <-- Anyone had that during backups?
<freakynl> XCute4God: correctly is a big word... less error prone... probably :) i see it's released (2.6.21 that is) so perhaps there's a package for it try it
<alxarch> yes but if it works on debian (same version of blender) and doesn't work on ubuntu we have an ubuntu problem don't we?
<ikonia> alxarch no
<alxarch> i'm confused
<alxarch> :)
<nazo029A> quit
<freakynl> heya, is there a file to setup additional routes (ie non-default routes)? or should i just create interface up rules and a script or something
<kaushal> jrib : How do i enable universe in Ubuntu dapper
<ikonia> kaushal use the sources "gui" from the administration drop down
<freakynl> !universe
<jrib> kaushal: ubotu sent you a private message that contains a link to instructions.  Did you receive it?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wirelessmonkey>  freakynl: the "route" command... ;)
<NET||abuse> grrr,, here's a simple but odd thing with apt,, how do i search for multiple terms with an & search style, so not || style.
<NET||abuse> so i want to find qt4 && pdf
<NET||abuse> as aptitude search qt4 pdf returns pages of crud
<ikonia> NET||abuse so what do you want use to do about it ?
<tomix> does anyone no of any good database migration tools? / had sucess with mysql migration toolkit on ubuntu?
<nansub0111>  hello. i am running Edgy Eft. last night I changed my monitor to an LCD display. my graphics card is an Intel 915G. after installing the LCD display I ran "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reconfigured my monitor section. restarted X and everything worked great.
<nansub0111>  i saw the login window. when I attempted to log in to the primary account (the account I created when I first installed ubuntu) I would only get a black screen in g nome. I would get an "out of range" message on my lcd display. if i logged in with another account, however, i could log in without any problems.
<ikonia> tomix the mysql tool kit is fine
<nansub0111>  in order to get around this problem I had to delete the account in question and recreate it. this fixed the problem. but I would like to know what/why this happened. anyone have any ideas? thanks!
<ikonia> nansub0111 sounds like the desktop settings of that user was incompatabile
<ikonia> someting in one of the .gnome files
<alxarch> ok let me put it this way: it used to work fine on dapper
<nansub0111> ikonia: yes. i tried deleting the .gnome directories but this didn't seem to help.
<alxarch> is this an ubuntu bug now? :)
<ikonia> alxarch no
<ikonia> nansub0111 sounds unusual
<alxarch> ikonia plz define ubuntu bug :D
<nrdb> I have just installed 7.04 I did an update, but now I can't get apt-get or dpkg to work at all :(  when I run apt-get I get an error message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  when I run dpkg I get "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0007' near line 1:"  and " field name `y/ttyx8' must be followed by colon"  :(  what can I do to fix this ?
<nansub0111> ikonia: yeah. it is very odd. i tried looking to see if the desktop settings were being stored anywhere else for the original user but I couldn't find anything.
<ziggy23> I need help setting up a printer.
<ikonia> alxarch it could be a problem with a component in ubuntu not being compatible with blender, or it could be blender being incompatible with a product packaged by ubuntu, so therefore the problem could be a.) ubuntu b.) blender c.) one of the dependency programs
<stefg> http://www.pthree.org/2007/05/01/advice-for-irc-newbies/
<cherva> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<XCute4God> freakynl: yeah... maybe... the only problem is that my network works for 2,3 minutes... then stop working and then the message "disabled irq #7"
<ikonia> alxarch hence why I'm saying you can't say 1.) this is an ubuntu problem 2.) it used to work in debian
<Trixsey> I tried using System>Administration>RDM and activated my prop. driver for my Radeon X700. When it starts up the screen goes black and strange orange lines are on it! Any ideas?
<XCute4God> freakynl: i dont how i will download the new kernel
<ziggy23> It is a local printer...I went to linuxprinting.org to find drivers, can't seem to install
<cherva> what exactly "root (hd0,2)" means in grub's menu.lst and is this a problem then i chaned it to hd 0,1 after a fix of the mbr with the command  grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda
<alxarch> ikonia: i understand that but what i am saying is it used to work on dapper also
<loca|host> howto do when ubuntu is reporting incorrect disk space ?
<ikonia> alxarch again - this proves nothing as your not using it
<variant> Anyone know why i might not be able to log into launchpad? I need to file a bug :/ and when i enter my user/pass i go back to the bug screen but it still says "not logged in click to login/register"
<Refoyl> I manage the computers in my CS department, say 200 Linux boxes.  We might switch from Slackware to Ubuntu.  We have been putting software in /usr/local on a few machines (kept synchronized with rdist) and mounting that directory on all the other machines.  Ubuntu doesn't use /usr/local.  Is there a straightforward way to tell the package manager that we want to substitute /usr/local/bin for /usr/bin, and /usr/local/lib for /usr/lib?
<alxarch> i was until i put feisty
<ikonia> variant wrong passsword
<jrib> variant: try #launchpad as well
<alxarch> (i am using ubuntu on my laptop bcause of hardware recognition)
<variant> ikonia: of course i checked.. if i try a different pass it then says "sorry, incorrect pass speicified please try again" or something simmilar (it doesnt do that if i enter the right onw)
<ikonia> alxarch again, proves nothing
<variant> jrib: thanks
<axbard> I have a problem with wine....Im trying to install Steam and when I run wine steaminstaller.exe I get this fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySecurityObject (0x78,0x00000007,0x5218b0,0x0000f000,0x33e71c)   the file C\windows\temp\GLF75a.tmp could not be open ......
<georgy_> ziggy23 : what printer do you have
<alxarch> xm
<viller> what command gives me my ip, netmask etc...?
<Sebboh> hi.  Update manager can't verify the signatures on new packages.  How might I fix that?
<wirelessmonkey> viller: ifconfig
<retr2> axbard: Install steam with Cedega.
<alxarch> ok so what do i do i just let the problem be?
<ikonia> viller ifconfig or ip addr
<BlackBsd> is the alternate cd installer simmalar to the debian 4.0 installer?
<ikonia> alxarch log a bug
<robinsjostrom> anyone tried running the liveCD with ati x700 graphic-card?
<ziggy23> I have an hp cp1160
<alxarch> lol but all this time we are discussin if it is a bug or not don't we?
<alxarch> lol
<ikonia> alxarch I didn't say it wasn't a bug
<alxarch> anyway i'll file a bug report
<ikonia> alxarch I said you can't say its ubuntu's problem
<nrdb> cherva: grub numbers the drive different from Linux hd0 means first hdd (i.e. hda)   hd0,0 means first partition on first hdd (i.e. hda1)
<alxarch> sorry my fault i mas have miseed yr point
<co_19_jkt> ubuntung
<jrib> Refoyl: so your idea is to install everything on one machine using ubuntu's package manager and then mount the directory the software gets installed to on the other machines?
<Sebboh> axbard, hmm, the string says "fixme".. Google the wine mailing list.
<cherva> nrdb: thanks man
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/wireshark
<Refoyl> jrib: yes, that's exactly the point.  it saves a lot of wear and tear on Ubuntu mirrors.
<viller> wirelessmonkey, ikonia: thanks
<kaushal> I was wondering how do i install it
<kaushal> :(
<ikonia> kaushal you've been told about 3 times
<georgy_> ziggy23, : wich driver you want install
<ikonia> kaushal add the correct repo to your config - search for the correct name and then install it
<kaushal> ok
<alxarch> ikonia: ok and you propably are right an i am checking the versions of libgl-mesa-glx and the problem appears only on the latest 6.5.2 version
<XCute4God> stefg: the article http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310394, theyve solved the problem with "irqpoll noirqdebug", but it didnt work for me... ;\\\
<ikonia> alxarch good move
<kaushal> ikonia Can you point me to the docs
<johnmatrix> yeah when I was a little guy, i always wanted to go up into space, be a space-man. but you gotta be able to see really fuckin' good to do that job. some guy would take one look at me and say... 'uhhh, sorry sir, you gotta be able to see a little better than you'... i don't give a fuck
<kaushal> Thanks ikonia
<Trixsey> I tried using System>Administration>RDM and activated my prop. driver for my Radeon X700. When it starts up the screen goes black and strange orange lines are on it! Any ideas?
<ikonia> kaushal you've been pointed to the docs 3 times, so I'm not disscussing it again with you
<nrdb> I have just installed 7.04 I did an update, but now I can't get apt-get or dpkg to work at all :(  when I run apt-get I get an error message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  when I run dpkg I get "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0007' near line 1:"  and " field name `y/ttyx8' must be followed by colon"  :(  what can I do to fix this ?
<ziggy23> I started with hplip but it doesn't seem to work (of course, I could be doing something wrong)
<loca|host> howto do when ubuntu is reporting incorrect disk space ?
<jrib> Refoyl: k, is mounting /usr instead of /usr/local a dumb idea?  I don't know of a straightforward way to change where packages get installed to
<ikonia> loca|host could you please rephrase the question
<robinsjostrom> why is my screen getting black and nothing happens when i try to start the live cd of latest ubuntu?
<Refoyl> jrib: mounting /usr is most likely not going to work for us.  It's a thought, though.
<kaushal> sorry for that
<loca|host> ikonia, df -h is reporting that my / is full
<XCute4God> Im trying to use UBUNTU 7.04 feitsy with my laptop HP DV6058cl (HP DV6000 series), the only way to boot is with NOAPIC kernel parameter, and when i use usb and ethernet, ive got a message "Disabling irq #7" ... and the devices stop working ;\ ... anyone can help me??? PLEASE! I WANT TO USE UBUNTU, no more XP ;'(
<ikonia> loca|host is it not full ?
<loca|host> ikonia, du -hs /* will say no
<ikonia> XCute4God you've been told what to do
<ikonia> loca|host thats just rounding
<stefg> XCute4God: there were a couple of other options mentioned iirc...  irqfixup
<ikonia> loca try touching a file on the root file system , see what it says
<loca|host> ikonia, what does that mean ?
<ikonia> loca|host it means there is a difference in block size reported to the OS and block size used by the OS
<ikonia> its nothing to worry about
<XCute4God> ikonia: doesnt work... the hp bios dont have options to set irq manually...
<ikonia> XCute4God report a bug
<axbard> Hi im looking for a cedage guilde or if someone can tell me how I install games with cedage...
<ikonia> loca|host try writing to the root partition and see if it is full
<XCute4God> ikonia: ok
<XCute4God> thx
<loca|host> ikonia, i cant no more do anything, disk is full
<XCute4God> stefg: i will try...
<Ashtee> Hi
<XCute4God> stefg: 1 sec...
<ikonia> loca|host there you do - so the disk is full
<ikonia> loca df is right
<XCute4God> ikonia: thx for the help
<mboman> can someone send me the ubuntu grub splash screen? When I installed Ubuntu I accedently used my flash disk as the boot device.
<loca|host> ikonia, du is incorrect ?
<variant> anyone else having issues with the keyboard indicator applet on feisty before i file a bug?
<ikonia> loca|host yes
<johnmatrix> yeah well when I was a little guy, i always wanted to go up into space, be a space-man. but you gotta be able to see really fuckin' good to do that job. some guy would take one look at me and say... 'uhhh, sorry sir, you gotta be able to see a little better than you'... i don't give a fuck
<ikonia> johnmatrix off topic and bad lanaguage
<stefg> ziggy23: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpPrinterInstallationAndMaintenanceDapper ? applies to later ubuntus, too
<variant> ikonia: i had cookies disabled, i forgot (to log into lp)
<Ashtee> I have problem with keyboard - can not type 3.level  like (@)
<ikonia> variant nice one ;)
<variant> idd
<jrib> !offtopic | johnmatrix
<ubotu> johnmatrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mboman> or let me know where i can download it...
<jrib> !language > johnmatrix (see the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> johnmatrix please don't use bad lanauge and use #ubuntu-offtopic for none ubuntu discussion
<johnmatrix> government dicks!
<ikonia> !ops
<georgy_> ziggy23 : use the hpijs driver, linuxprinting org say it's work perfectly
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<gnomefreak> hes gone
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> he was quick off the mark
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Sebboh> #ubuntu+1, hmm?  ah. =)
<Ashtee> Hi again. I need help. I have problem with keyboard - can not type 3.level  like (@)   ( I have danish keyboard)
<insmod> any fix for shuting down an acer laptop? works sometimes and not others
<ziggy23> how do I make sure I am getting the hpijs driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220-245-149-131-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<stefg> ziggy23: it's installed by default... just follow the guide
<georgy_> ziggy23, : it's come with the distribution
<nrdb> I have just installed 7.04 I did an update, but now I can't get apt-get or dpkg to work at all :(  when I run apt-get I get an error message "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."  when I run dpkg I get "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0007' near line 1:"  and " field name `y/ttyx8' must be followed by colon"  :(  what can I do to fix this ?  I n
<mboman> never mind, found something
<ziggy23> but the actual model number, cp1160 isn't listed in feisty (it was in edgy)
<variant> Anyone know why no matter how many times I remove amarok from the session startup, close the program and save the session as default - etc, amarok _allways_ starts up when I log in?
<georgy_> ziggy23, : don't care, take another similar printer with the same driver
<georgy_> ziggy23, : and try to print a tetpage
<georgy_> *testpage
<jeff_> ***beginner question**** -how the heck to I use an Emerald theme? I can use the Emerald Theme manager to see the themes, but not apply one. There's another theme manager in Ubuntu, but that has no Emerald themes?
<variant> jeff_: are you running beryl with emerald selected as the theme engine?
<stefg> nrdb: since the file is broken anyway i'd try to remove it (or rename it). dpkg database-break ca be nasty
<ziggy23> OK, fine.  But you're dealing with a newbie.  The cp1160 isn't very popular, I don't know what's similar to it.  Maybe I should have gotten a deskjet  lol
<Ashtee> Hi again. I need help. I have problem with keyboard - can not type 3.level  like (@)   ( I have danish keyboard)
<variant> Ashtee: if you are not getting an answer try rephrasing your question..
<nrdb> stefg: I will try that (rename that is)
<variant> Ashtee: have you used the keyboard indicator applet?
<ikonia> variant <sarcasm> nonsense, just keep asking it over and over </sarcasm>
<variant> Ashtee: to select the correct layout..
<georgy_> ziggy23 : not the name is important, but the driver
<variant> ikonia: eheh
<Ashtee> Variant. I really do not know
<ziggy23> ok I will try
<variant> Ashtee: right click the panel at the top of the window and select "add to panel" from the window that pops up select keyboard indicator" or whatever it's called.. you will see it
<Pici> nrdb: Try deleting everything in /var/lib/dpkg/updates/
<Ashtee> I have it
<variant> Ashtee: that will put a two or three letter word on the panel that indicates the current language of the keyboard layout
<Ashtee> it is DK there
<YueBuQun> anyone get the free cd 7.04?
<maemo> how to know which package provides a file (say /usr/bin/ls) by using dpkg ?
<BlackBsd> if i use the alternate install cd, is it possible to install this from a running system manuall from the cli?
<variant> Ashtee: so right click it and select "keyboard preferences"
<Ashtee> I can type danish keys too
<bimberi> maemo: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<stefg> nrdb: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/package-database-rebuild.html might help also
<BlackBsd> i want to try ubuntu but i have gentoo installed already.
<bimberi> YueBuQun: yes, today
<jeff_> Variant. I was not running Beryl. Getting it now thanks!
<variant> Ashtee: there are three different layouts available for danish speakers
<BlackBsd> i want to install on another partition, from my running system
<variant> jeff_: run beryl-manager and add it to your session
<YueBuQun> birdmon, your country ??
<nrdb> Pici: stefg:  I renamed the offending file and things seem to be working again.
<johnstar> I just installed the vista update for my sound card ,now if I am in vista and reboot to ubuntu sound does not work, it works from cold boot though any ideas?
<Pici> nrdb: great :)
<bimberi> YueBuQun: me? Australia.
<stefg> nrdb: do an apt-get update
<georgy_> Hi ! I have edubuntu 7.04 server with thin client installed. Everything works fine, but when I try to connect to machine with thin client manager in viewer mode, connection failed, even aI have the x11vnc client installed
<viller> umount gives me device is busy. What shall I do?
<ikonia> JohnRobert this is ubuntu - not vista
<JohnRobert> ?
<johnstar> sound in ubuntu
<ikonia> oops
<johnstar> dual boot
<nrdb> stefg: ok
<ikonia> johnstar you said the sound doesn't work after you installed a vista update
<variant> JohnRobert: uninstall vista, that should fix it
<YueBuQun> bimberi, i am form china no get it no wait wait
<ikonia> JohnRobert apologies
<johnstar> sorry might not have made that clear
<XCute4God> stefg: irqfixup dont work ;\
<Ashtee>  variant: Now I ma there (keyboard Pref.)
<XCute4God> stefg: irqfixup gave me a big black screen... ;\
<johnstar> boot to vista then reboot to ubuntu = no sound
<johnstar> cold boot ubuntu = sound
<variant> Ashtee: add a new layout, select danish and see which one it is you need (it will display it in the preferences window)
<bimberi> YueBuQun: that's no good :|
<variant> johnstar: uninstall vista, that should fix it
<stefg> XCute4God: then you are off for a self compiled kernel/ other distro with working kernel (dapper might work)
<johnstar> lol
<Ashtee> I see just one layout (DK)
<Wamphyri> johnstar: sounds like a irq problem
<belou> johnstar: just use miscrodoft bob
<Ashtee> do you mena layout options?
<YueBuQun> bimberi, are you use 7.04?
<johnstar> untill I figure how to squeese another hour from my laptops battery I will
<variant> Ashtee: yes, select add layout
<johnstar> 7.04
<bimberi> YueBuQun: not right now, but I do have it installed
<variant> Ashtee: in the layouts tab
<Ashtee> Ok
<MortarMan> i have moved from ubuntu Edgy Eft to Feisty Faw , but when I install Beryl and all things that it needs , it works without need to restart PC , but when i restart PC , i cant start ubuntu and it writes in xorg this : NO SCREENS FOUND (i got RADEON 9550)
<stefg> XCute4God: please file a bugreport on Launchpad
<variant> Ashtee: although, some of the options in the layout options tab might actually be what your looking for (although I didn't fully understand your initial question)
<YueBuQun> bimberi, haha.i use it now..but not very good
<qenpo> Is there a list of what hardware Ubuntu supports?
<variant> MortarMan: you use the ati driver?
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<qenpo> thanks :D
<XCute4God> stefg: ok, thankx a lot man
<stickyicky> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/unbuntu?c=us&cs=19&l=en&
<bimberi> YueBuQun: that's no good either :|
<Ashtee>  variant: I have not macintosh
<johnstar> anyone see www.dell.com/ubuntu yet?
<ziggy23> printing works kinda sorta -- the top edge of webpages gets cut off
<ikonia> johnstar old news
<johnstar> how old
<ziggy23> where the date time header info is
<ikonia> johnstar few days
<YueBuQun> bimberi, archlinux is fast than ubuntu
<ikonia> YueBuQun please don't talk nosense
<johnstar> dsl is faster than ubuntu
<Ashtee>  variant: do you mean I will choose the Denmark (eliminate dead keys)?
<bimberi> dell.com/ubuntu is new to me though, cool!
<ikonia> johnstar Please talk nosense
<bimberi> YueBuQun: that's good :)
<variant> Ashtee: if it works, try it. also try the other options in "keyboard options" tab
<MortarMan> variant : i dont know what i use , im newbie =) but there also was written this : FGLRX driver not found! (no screens found)
<Hokky> Ashtee: Stupid question: You have tried to press "Alt-Gr + 2" to get the "@" sign? A suggestion is to try a Norwegian layout. That works fine for me.
<YueBuQun> ikonia, what mean nosense
<variant> MortarMan: ok, see the following link
<ikonia> YueBuQun about $X being faster than $Y
<variant> !ati | MortarMan
<ubotu> MortarMan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MortarMan> Thanks bb
<YueBuQun> ikonia, OK i see
<Sesshoumaru> WOW linux is getting preloaded on computers.. is this the first?
<Ashtee> Ok thanks , I have tried before but they do not work for me. I do not know why
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<variant> Sesshoumaru: certainly not
<ikonia> Sesshoumaru bno
<ikonia> no
<johnstar> system76 does it
<variant> Sesshoumaru: the largest/most public though probably
<ikonia> Pici nice nudge
<johnstar> but dell would be the biggest
<ikonia> we are weaving a bit of topic of ubuntu-support here
<|mizzika|> ciao a tutti
<_john> Hey guys, i have a problem with the desktop effects option in Feisty. When i enable that, the window decoration disappears and all new windows are without decorations. This is an upgrade from edgy so i had beryl installed before. How do i go about trying to fix this?
<variant> _john: install beryl again..
<hauks_> Everytime I try to install a new package, I have to type the apt-get update for it to work, is there any way I can turn on automatic updates?
<RetroCZ> _john: Try open new window.
<_john> variant: But compiz is now used instead of beryl...isn't that right?
<_john> RetroCZ: All new windows have the same problem.
<Trist_an> _john, the two will merge
<variant> _john: its the default if you select the menu option however beryl is still available (compiz and beryl may very soon merge)
<variant> _john: if beryl worked for you then stick with that. it is still more configurable than compiz
<bimberi> hauks_: you can via System -> Admin -> Software Sources, Internet Updates.
<Trist_an> Simple question : why should I upgrade to Feisty while everything is perfectly running on Edgy?
<_john> variant: Actually berly also had that problem. And then an update fixed that. But now, after i installed compiz, the problem is back again. What is the problem here?
<edgy> Trist_an: you shouldn't
<bimberi> Trist_an: you shouldn't.  edgy is still supported and if you're happy with it, stick with it
<b08y> thats the point, why should i upgrade while all runs perfectly with dapper
<variant> _john: install beryl, they are currently two different code bases. so, install beryl
<edgy> b08y: youu shouldnt' too ;)
<b08y> "NEVER CHANGE A RUNNING SYSTEM"
<b08y> ;)
<axbard> eey where can I get the newest driver to my radeon 9800pro=
<Trist_an> then if I want to install new thunderbird for example, I should download a deb package and install it myself
<_john> variant: I still have it installed...the upgrade process just removed some packages, but when i checked again, most packages are still there. So why can't i use compiz? I prefer using the official supported one.
<hauks_> thanks bimberi :)
<bimberi> hauks_: yw :)
<bimberi> Trist_an: no, that's when you start being unhappy with your existing system ... :)
<bimberi> ... and upgrade :)
<thomas0> eey
<ExIG> anyone know a good wma > mp3 batch convertor?
<axbard> can some one tell me where I can get the latstes drivers to my ATI radeon 9800pro ?
<thomas0> nl
<thomas0> ik wil even wat weten
<bimberi> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<variant> anyone know how to save a stream with xmms? I can't find the docs to tell me how to do it although they do say its a supported feature
<twocarlo> i cant install ubuntu on my hard disk
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<ziggy23> Anyone know how to troubleshoot why the top part of a page gets cut off when I print?
<variant> !ati | axbard
<ubotu> axbard: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<Pici> thomas0: /j #ubuntu-nl
<variant> !nl | thomas0
<thomas0> ja
<ubotu> thomas0: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<twocarlo> it gives an error my hardisk is old or damage
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<Stanioli> hi
<variant> twocarlo: that seems unlikely, please pastebin the exact error message
<twocarlo> but my hardisk is fine i can install any windows os from there
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<ExIG> !nl| thomas0
<ubotu> thomas0: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<thomas0> gozer
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<thomas0> hoe moet je een rar bestand in de psp zetten
<variant> thomas0: this is an ENGLISH support channel, either speak english or leave
<Pici> !ops | thomas0
<ubotu> thomas0: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<jrib> !nl | thomas0
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gv-lsdm-fc44.adsl.wanadoo.nl]  by Hobbsee
* thomas0 was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<ubotu> thomas0: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
* bimberi speculates "there's nobody there" is being said
<ExIG> anyone know a good wma > mp3 batch convertor?
<Stanioli> can anyone help me? how can I make an extention use only one trunk aways?
<ikonia> Stanioli please re-phrase the question
<jrib> ExIG: ffmpeg and a for loop?
<variant> ExIG: you can use mplayer
<twocarlo> ok variant ill do that
<Stanioli> I want when extention dail outside world to go out aways throught the same trunk
<variant> ExIG: from some link on the web: #!/bin/sh
<variant> mplayer $1 -ao pcm:file=$1.wav; lame $1.wav $1.mp3
<kaolti> heya all
<bigmoe> can anyone help me with the installation of airjack on dapper??
<ikonia> Stanioli I'm really sorry, I don't understand what your asking
<kaolti> i need some help setting up internet connection sharing please
<ExIG> thanks
<jrib> ExIG: ffmpeg -i foo.wma foo.mp3     if you want the ffmpeg version
<variant> Stanioli: what country are you from?
<ikonia> kaolti man iptables
<variant> jrib: thats a bit nicer :)
<kaolti> ikonia: i had it working basically but when i restart i have to do it all over again.any ideas?
<Stanioli> well I have my asterisk running and I have 3 estentions in it
<ikonia> kaolti had what working ?
<twocarlo> by the way im installing it on a 3.2 gb hardisk and i want to ask if ubuntu can be installed on that
<ikonia> kaolti how did you get it working
<Stanioli> let say 2001, 2002 and 2003
<variant> kaolti: do you want to use your ubuntu computer as the main connection to the internet and other computers will connevt via that?
<ikonia> twocarlo ubuntu requires about 2 gig to be usable
<bimberi> Stanioli: #asterisk
<kaolti> variant: yes
<kaolti> ikonia: i used the guide from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<twocarlo> i done that ikonia
<variant> kaolti: run firestarter and enable NAT and dhcp in that, it will handel it for you
<Powerp549> Hi all, who can help me please?
<ikonia> twocarlo so why are you asking if it can be installed ?
<kaolti> variant: firestarter gives me an error when i enable it
<ikonia> Powerp549 ask the question
<RetroCZ> Power549: Problem ?
<RetroCZ> Ask.
<bigmoe> Hobbsee: can u help me with the installation of airjack on dapper??
<kaolti> ikonia: when i do the stuff from that link it works but if i restart i have to do the whole thing agian
<kaolti> again*
<parlotti> #help
<Dima_2005> I want to install Ubuntu 7.04 but I want to install it on Virtual Machine
<Dima_2005> but the boot thing isn't working
<twocarlo> i tried but can't be installed on my hardisk
<ikonia> twocarlo why not ?
<libervisco> Hi
<Stanioli> I also have 3 trunks to different VOIP Providers and I want extention 2001 to go out through Provider 1 ext. 2002 through Provider2 and etc.
<Dima_2005> hmm, so is there a possibility to install it without using live-cd thing
<twocarlo> it gives an error message that my hard disk is old or damage but it works fine i can install any windows os from there
<kaolti> ikonia: any ideas?
<ikonia> kaolti script it
<ikonia> twocarlo I need the exact error
<tarzeau> should someone want to test it http://zattoo.com/downloadlinux
<ikonia> tarzeau test what ?
<bimberi> Stanioli: you are much more likely to get help for that in #asterisk
<qenpo> hm, the ubuntu wiki doesn't say if ubuntu is supported on macbooks
<tarzeau> ikonia: zattoo tv?
<Stanioli> I dont want say ext. 2001 to be able to go out through Provider 2
<kaolti> ikonia: rc.local?
<ikonia> tarzeau this is ubuntu support
<ikonia> kaolti any init level you want
<twocarlo> ok brb ikonia thanks #ubuntu
<kaolti> ikonia: im new to linux in general
<Dima_2005> ah well, I tried to get some support :( I'll go trying further with stuff like VM additions (no mouse atm)
<ikonia> kaolti errrr ok?
<kaolti> ikonia: what are my choices
<ikonia> kaolti script it
<ikonia> kaolti fix the error you mentioned earlier
<dj-fu> Dima_2005: There's an alternative CD without a graphical installer
<Dima_2005> yes, in Safe Graphics mode it boots
<Dima_2005> but I can't move the mouse
<Stanioli> BG
<enjoi> how can ya change the system time in, Ubuntu server
<ikonia> use the date command or ntp
<bimberi> enjoi: using the 'date' command
<someothernick> enjoi: date MMDDHHmmyyyy
<bimberi> .ss   ;P
<Dima_2005> did someone had success in installing Ubuntu 7.04 in a virtual pc?
<Dima_2005> VMWare or MS
<PriceChild> Dima_2005: works fine for me
<PriceChild> vmware
<ikonia> Dima_2005 yes thanks
<Dima_2005> I'll try
<_john> Dima_2005: Worked on VirtualBox
<hauks_> when i insert a dvd (an original dvd) VLC won't play it, is there any other programs I may use to play dvd's ?
<Pici> !dvd | hauks_
<ubotu> hauks_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ClayPigeon> kaolti: What ikonia is saying is to put all that stuff on your web link in /etc/rc.local
<enjoi> thnx F'ikonia F'bimberi and F'someothernick
<ClayPigeon> ikonia, you looked busy.
<ClayPigeon> ;)
<ugnud> is there an easy way to join a windows domain
<ikonia> ClayPigeon I was a tad buier earlier
<ugnud> i tried doing the manual edit a bunch of files with no success
<Fade> smb4k is a decent network browser.
<waseidel> Hola Gente Como Estan?
<libervisco> I can't boot the Ubuntu 64bit feisty CD..
<Memories> could some1 help me get the latest version of AMSN plz
<kaolti> ClayPigeon: yea i tried that but it didnt work
<libervisco> it puts my monitor to sleep
<libervisco> and stops
<enjoi> hmm, another question, i installed oidentd but it replies nothing, because it's running on an other ip then the server ip
<enjoi> know how to fix that?
<kuma> hi, is it possible to store a different linux commands in a text file and then run them? like a .bat on dos
<PriceChild> kuma: yes, just put them in a file, save it.
<slackthumbz> kuma: yes, it's called a shell script
<PriceChild> kuma: then "sudo chmod +x /path/to/script" then you can run it with "/path/to/script"
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I run the screensaver on request? say, if I'm leaving the PC for a while in an environment where I can't, so I must lock it...
<slackthumbz> kuma: read this -> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<tarzeau> kuma: yes
<DARKGuy> kinda like in windows, Win+L
<ugnud> yeah its called a bash file
<ikonia> kuma yes shell scripting
<ugnud> make a text file with your commands name it blah.sh and then chmod +x it
<kuma> tarzeau, PriceChild, slackthumbz, ikonia, heheh thanks for the response
<variant> kuma: rather more powerfull than a windows .bat file i might add
<bimberi> DARKGuy: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<slackthumbz> variant: very true, I've been having to write some .bat's at work and I lament the lack of flexibility and power I get in bash
<ircNewBie> hello guys
<ugnud> anyone got any experience joining ubuntu to a windows domain?
<slackthumbz> ircNewBie: good afternoon
<mjr> kuma, seems they forgot that you should put, on the first line of the script, "#!/bin/sh" (or whatever interpreter you want the script to be run with)
<bootsmorris> hi all
<slackthumbz> mjr: I gave kuma a link to the advanced bash scripting guide, everything he could possibly need to know is in there
<mjr> righto, well, anyway
<slackthumbz> mjr: and also, you don't *have* to use a shebang line
<bootsmorris> hello room
<freezey> i have a question i have a graphics card and onboard video... i want to run dual monitors... am i going to need 2 video cards or could i run it with onboard and the video card?
<slackthumbz> it just makes it easier for the shell to interpret your commands
<ston> hi. how to create tar.gz or tar.bz2 file??
<ikonia> freezey depends on how much grunt you requrie
<ikonia> requrie
<ikonia> ston man tar
<bootsmorris> i just need to know what i need to have installed to be able to compilw things from source??
<ston> hmm
<ston> don't you know that??
<Dozzy> what button is the Special key? lol
<ircNewBie> i want that the configuration of the other user's  enlightenment environment to take effect exactly to my account... can i copy his configuration?
<ikonia> ston yes I know - if you man "tar" you'll find out
<J_a_m_e_s> ston: right click on the file you want to archive and then select the extension you want
<ugnud> tar -cf newfile.tar dir
<ClayPigeon> ston: gzip -9 foo.tar
<freezey> ikonia: do explain?
<bimberi> ston: tar cvzf file.tar.gz file-or-directory
<ugnud> gzip dir.tar
<mjr> freezey, depends really on the MB; especially AGP boards might not be able to use the on-board video and an (agp) card simultaneously
<ikonia> don't all fall over yourselves to spoon feed him
<freezey> mjr: i really dont think they can do that
<ugnud> or like bimberi said
<ClayPigeon> lol
<slackthumbz> ston: tar zcvf <name of archive you want to create> <folder> for tar.gz and just change the z option to a j for bz2
<mjr> freezey, anyway, a single card with dual monitor outputs is the easiest way probably
<bimberi> aww ikonia, you're just jealous ;P
<ClayPigeon> ikonia: fair point
<ston> slackthumbz: thanks
<slackthumbz> ston: but remember to specify the extension correctly when you create the file. For example; tar zcvf test.tar.gz randomFolder/
<slackthumbz> or
<bootsmorris> can yall tell me what packages i need to have installed to be able to compile programs from source
<ikonia> freezey some can and some can't. If you can the ammount of horsepower your need per monitor will dictate if you need a second card or not
<slackthumbz> tar zcvf test.tar.bz2 RandomFolder/
<cute_bettong> just be aware that ati cards are really evil with ubuntu...wether you use dual monitors or not
<slackthumbz> s/with ubuntu//;
<slackthumbz> fixed
<bimberi> s/z/j/
<freezey> ikonia: i got the 2 flat screens... i dunno if 1 running analog an one running digital is even worth it
<ikonia> freezey its nothing to do with the monitors, but the video cards
<freezey> ikonia: i guess i will just try running onboard and video card
<freezey> ikonia: does that have to be enabled in the bios? or on the system itself
<xerophyte> I have long running script, if i run the script like  perl script_name.pl & and logout of the shell will it finish ? how can i run a script even i logout of the shell?
<ikonia> freezey I don't know how your system works, it will need to be configured within the OS but Idon't know if you need to enable it in the bios
<bootsmorris> can some one help me??
<[GuS] > Hello!
<ClayPigeon> bootsmorris: Depends on source. If it got a make file, type make it should tell you. I needed g++ and Feisty told me to get it.  :)
<bootsmorris> ic
<Pici> I'm having a problem mounting a smb share.  I'm getting an error that the mountpoint cannot be resolved.  I've tried removing the mountpoint, but I get an I/O error.
<waseidel> hi
<freezey> ikonia: i am just at work and they just gave me a dell optiplex 745 and i am moving my system over to that so i am just curious if i can do this
<bootsmorris> do you anything about configuring wine
<ikonia> freezey as I said it depends on your hardware
<slackthumbz> bootsmorris: in the admin menu under preferences there is should be a winecfg app
<waseidel> have a problem when I tried to use a genius webcam... I don't know how to install it... some one can helpme o say me how to?
<nagyv> hello! how can I check if openGL is supported on my video driver?
<bootsmorris> i need to run ms publisher for my job.  yesterday i installed it and it ran but when i loaded the file i was working on it said "Windows is running low on memory, close some programs and try again"
<nagyv> waseidel: are you sure that it is not working?
<waseidel> no
<Hadron`> can anyone suggest why my pc cd drive button does not eject it anymore? I can eject from the bash command line using "eject" and from the context menu on the cd/dvd icon.
<ClayPigeon> Not really. I use Cedega and Crossover. They seem to work quite well on their own. Never gone deeper. But I'm new to Linux. Old on Solaris though.
<waseidel> i don't know I new in linux
<nagyv> waseidel: for what would you like to use it?
<LostCause> .org
<waseidel> msn
<waseidel> amsn
<khermans> is there going to be an explicit #ubuntu-dell channel set up?
<Nick_3>  [Juaz ] 
<ikonia> khermans why would there be
<bootsmorris> well i guess i am sol
<nagyv> waseidel: I don't use amsn, but will try to help. Somewhere under settings/preferences is there a preview webcam possibility?
<khermans> ikonia, i was thinking for support specifically on dell computers
<ikonia> khermans there is no need for that
<khermans> ikonia, why not?
<ikonia> khermans all the chipsets dell use are covered in this channel so its no different from any other pc
<bimberi> khermans: well there's no #ubuntu-system76
<waseidel> well I'm not in my home now but I'll be back here when I'm at home
<Spikbebi2> hello i made a real mess: in some way i have broken my edgy in the middle of upgrade to feisty. So i know sit with  mostly edgy and no "?ubuntu-desktop" (which seems vital to update-manager) and really dont know how to continnue. Any pointers on how to fix and finish upgrade to feisty is much welcome =)
<waseidel> tnkz nagyv
<slackthumbz> Spikbebi2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (?! not sure)
<bootsmorris> does anyone else know anything about wine??
<Trist_an> anyone knows where to get a .deb for thunderbird on Edgy?
<khermans> ikonia, right, but Dell is going to officially start selling Ubuntu-preinstalled machines, and i thought it might help those with more specific questions, or who might want to pay for support
<ikonia> khermans there is no dell specific questions as all the components are generic
<khermans> is dell going to offer support?
<Trist_an> so Dell choose Ubuntu
<khermans> ikonia, i undrstand that
<ikonia> khermans good
<bimberi> Trist_an: packages.ubuntu.com
<Spikbebi2> slackthumbz: i have tried: i got not met dependencies and missing things... no such luck in short.
<nagyv> waseidel: it can happen that it won't work without installing a kernel module, but come back when you know this :)
<slackthumbz> Spikbebi2: hmm, it might be worth trying with the synaptic package manager, it's somewhat more advanced than the default, I'm afraid I haven't had your problem so I can't really help too much
<Spikbebi2> slackthumbz: ah havent tried that one. thank you
<slackthumbz> Spikbebi2: I hope it helps
<bootsmorris> Can anyone here help me with a problem I am having with Wine?
<TheAberrant> Hi all, looking at partitioning schemes for a Dual Boot setup (winXp and Ubuntu FF). How large should I leave / with /var, /tmp, /usr, and /home being separate (and what is held in / other than those things...)
<dyrne> somone here recommend favorite cobol compiler for linux/ubuntu? not sure which to use..just playing around to get better feel for mainframe stuff
<loves2sp> Hey, i set up my vnc on ubuntu, but am having a issue. I am able to connect, and see the screen, but when i load a program or right click (even left click on menus), i see nothing. However, if i do it while looking at my actual screen for the VNC Server, i can see what is going on (as in the programs i load via the vnc client, ect). Is there a setting i'm missing?
<afief> TheAberrant, just take 10GB for / (and all the rest) and however much you think you need for home
<Spikbebi2> slackthumbz: i.. really dont think so, usuaally when i mess up apt etc is a good mess.. but i hate reinstalling... then i havent learned anythin (part from be more careful next time and dont do 3.14 things at the same time ;)
<eXistenz> say I have a dir called wordpress inside a tar file, how can I directly extract the contents of wordpress into the current dir?
<afief> dyrne, GCC
<jago25> Everything freezes including all response from GUI. How do I diagnose that if I the only thing I can do is SysRq
<bimberi> !find cobol
<ubotu> Found: open-cobol
<graveson> anyone seen this error while installing feisty : installed brltty-x11. my install hangs there
<^em^me^> why can't i find "mail" to send/read mail locally? any other name or alternative?
<bimberi> dyrne:  ^^
<slackthumbz> Spikbebi2: lol, good luck
<bimberi> ^em^me^: install mailx
<variant> ^em^me^: apt-get install mailx
<^em^me^> bimberi: variant ok
<SithToast> Hey guys, I get grub error 22, even though my partitions are listed right o______o
<TheAberrant> afief: Thanks
<^em^me^> bimberi: variant: what about postfix?
<freezey> ikonia: ok so when i boot i got a system halted! Attention: Unsupported Video COnfiguration Detected   it tells me that the computer has an add-in graphics card, but the monitor is plugged nto the intergrated video connector...
<freezey> not sure of this would mean that it doesnt support it
<^em^me^> it's an alternative MTA ?
<afief> TheAberrant, don't make partitions for all the /var and /boot ...etc stuff, just / and /home(works best for home IMO)
<ikonia> freezey looks like your motherboard doesn't like both onboard and external video being enabled at the same time
<bimberi> ^em^me^: yes, but it doesn't include a client
<|ericsson|> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<|ericsson|> !search scp
<ubotu> Found: winscp, scp
<^em^me^> bimberi: If i'd like to use it which client would you recommend?
<graveson> anyone seen this error while installing feisty : installed brltty-x11. my install hangs there
<clever> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bimberi> ^em^me^: I use evolution (but don't have a local mta)
<bootsmorris> i need some expert help
<TheAberrant> afief: I'm trying to get experience with managing the partitions - plus I'm learning enough to be dangerous, so I want to be able to recover from anything I do to my system
<HeadDown> hello, I have nforce 680i chipset and network doesn't work. Does anyone knows how to solve this ?
<slackthumbz> bootsmorris: it might be worth going to the wine website and checking their forums, they are the experts in wine after-all
<^em^me^> bimberi: thanks :-)
<bootsmorris> i am very new at linux and know next to nothing.  what packages to i need to install to be able to compile programs from source
<bimberi> ^em^me^: yw :)
<bootsmorris> i did that and it didnt help me
<KenSentMe> Since this afternoon i can't start postfix on my Ubuntu Dapper. I haven't changed anything in my config but the logs show this error: postfix: fatal: dict_open_dlinfo: Expected "pattern .so-name open-function [mkmap-function] " at line 1. Anyone know how i can fix this?
<afief> TheAberrant, this way you might lose your system settings, but your personal preferences are in your home partition anyway
<bootsmorris> i dont think it installed right that is why i ask about compiling from source
<slackthumbz> bootsmorris: I think there's a package called build-tools that will pull in all the items you need for compiling but I'm not sure
<Flannel> !compile | bootsmorris
<ubotu> bootsmorris: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bootsmorris> do i apt-get it or add/remove it??
<Flannel> slackthumbz, bootsmorris: it's build-essential, but that wiki page will include lots of other goodies as well.  And, use whatever package management you like.  Although, I imagine it's not in add/remove, but synaptic will haveit
<TheAberrant> afief: If I don't keep /usr separate wouldn't I lose my installed packages as well, or are those installed into /home?
<slackthumbz> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
* slackthumbz makes a mental note to install that later
<ClayPigeon> bootsmorris: Instead of recompiling wine, I suggest you try (30 days) Crossover from Codeweavers
<bimberi> slackthumbz: build-essential (no s)
<slackthumbz> TheAberrant: packages aren't installed to /home unless you compile them specifically to install there
<slackthumbz> bimberi: thanks :)
<bootsmorris> thnx
<bimberi> slackthumbz: np :)
<afief> TheAberrant, packages go either into /usr/bin or /usr/sbin or /bin... personally I prefer saving a list of my installed packages(through dpkg) in my home partition and then apt-get them when i restore, since I most likely will have lost some essential part of them anyway
<loves2sp> Anyone know anything about the VNC server for ubuntu? i'm running version 7
<afief> TheAberrant, by the way, it's often better NOT to do that, as it'll save space for age old packages you no longer need
<loves2sp> of ubuntu that is
<afief> loves2sp, there is no such thing as version 7, you mean 7.04 which is feisty fawn
<agathe> salut
<agathe> cul
<afief> agathe, please check channels in your local language
<webjames> will OpenMoko be supported by Ubuntu?
<loves2sp> agathe: yes, feisty. I just can't seem to do anything in the VNC client
<loves2sp> agathe: it's weird
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<agathe> ccccccccc
<afief> loves2sp: I think gnome comes with Vino preinstalled
<webjames> !info openmoko
<ubotu> Package openmoko does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<TheAberrant> afief: Ah, awesome - thanks for the info.  Is it possible to script getting that list and script apt-getting from the text file?  Just curious - I'll prolly look into it eventually myself
<graveson> anyone seen this error while installing feisty : installed brltty-x11. my install hangs there
<nightwatch> hi there, I got many problems trying to install java6-plugin in feisty 64bits, have anybody installed it successfuly?
<slackthumbz> !info aircrack-ng
<ClayPigeon> Anyone here knows how the Solaris packages work? I'm asking, because I'm wondering if same applies to Linux packages (I know there are variations)
<ubotu> aircrack-ng: wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.2-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 186 kB, installed size 528 kB
<slackthumbz> nice
<nightwatch> I couldnot even find it in feisty repositories
<afief> TheAberrant, yeah it's possible to do that, although i just do it manually most of the time(since stuff you compile manually won't work that way)
<loves2sp> afief: Yeah, it does. I set it up, but i can't see any programs i load, or any actions i perform. I just see the Desktop. However, in my actual Desktop box (the one with the VNC server), i am able too see all the actions being performed.
<loves2sp> afief: i have no idea why
<slackthumbz> ClayPigeon: solaris's package management is pathetic, slowaris packages are usually just tarballs which are untarred from the / and then drop file sinto relevant places, they have no dependency handling AFAIK and can be an arse to remove. The apt system is infinitely better
<afief> loves2sp: perhaps it's signing in as a seperate user? as in two sessions for the same user, one goes to vino and the other to your screen?
<nagyv> what is the preferred graphical irc client under ubuntu? after being a happy kubuntu user, I have decided to look over to gnome. Is there something more useful than gaim? I would like to have at least sound notice if someone types my nick, and be able to reopen the chat window after having it minimized to the systray
<slackthumbz> nagyv: GAIM is probably the best multi-purpose chat client and it handles IRC
<jgalvin1> for irc, use xchat or kvirc or similar
<LjL> kvirc isn't exactly GNOME though ;-)
<slackthumbz> personally I think irssi is the best irc client evar, but it's not graphical
<LjL> there is xchat and xchat-gnome, the latter is more integrated but way less featureful
<nagyv> slackthumbz: it handles irc, I am also able to cook an egg on my computer. Still I am not use to do so. :)
<nagyv> thanks
<loves2sp> afief: i'm not sure, i think it defaults to my current user/desktop. It even see's the screen savor/lock. And it will only let me put in a password, no username (for the vnc client)
<afief> TheAberrant, dpkg --get-selections
<LjL> nagyv: alternatives are loqui and lostirc, however they're just GTK (not GNOME) like xchat, and i think most people use xchat
<afief> loves2sp: I have no experience with vino actually, but you might need to set it up to "spy" on your loaded session
<TheAberrant> afief: Ahhh, good to know.  I'm planning on trying to get into dev, so I'll probably run into that issue.  Thanks for the help, I'll re-think my partitioning scheme.
<oda> hm...
<a5benwillis> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to NOT beep when I backspace to far in a term window OR when I scroll to the end of the buffer??
<bootsmorris> can anyone give me some advice pertaining to WINE
<MoL1> bootsmorris: shoot
<nansub0111> a5benwillis: disable beeping under perferences
<surgy> i changed my xbox gamepad to usb, and pluged it in, i can get everything working except the pov/hats (joysticks) wont calibrate right, i then bouht a saitek recoil, and the pov/hats will not calibrate corectly on it either. any sugestions tips or referenced articles whould be apreciated
<a5benwillis> nansub0111: Whats it under?
<a5benwillis> nansub0111: NM I found it
<nansub0111> a5benwillis:system->sound->system-beep
<a5benwillis> argh, still doing it lol
<surgy> a5benwillis: just unplug your system speaker from you mother board, or unplug your keyboard
<MoL1> bootsmorris: you still there - ask away.
<graveson> anyone seen this error while installing feisty : installed brltty-x11. my install hangs there
<Luf1> good after noon.
<a5benwillis> surgy: Huh? This is a laprop
<bootsmorris> i installed wine on ff and then i installed ms office 2003 b/c i need the publisher.  When i run publisher everything goes fine until i load a file that i have been working on and then it tells me that Windows is running low on disk space please close some prograns and try again.
<a5benwillis> s/laprop/laptop
<surgy> a5benwillis: ok the scratch the part about unplugging the keyboard, just pop the keyboard off, or the back panel whichever may be the case, and rip the little system speaker out
<MoL1> bootsmorris: which version of wine are you using?
<bootsmorris> 0.9.36 i think whatever the newest one off of the wine site is
<a5benwillis> LOL. so theres no way to disable it in Ubuntu then. Thanks!
<surgy> a5benwillis: i didnt say that
<Toma-> bootsmorris: have you checked it against appdb.wine.org?
<TheAberrant> a5bewillis: There might be an option in your bios - found that with an older laptop of mine (forget the type tho)  I'd mess around in there too ust to see
<Toma-> bootsmorris: sorry, appdb.winehq.org
<bootsmorris> yea it is a bronze program but they didnt have this error
<bootsmorris> it is office 2003
<MoL1> bootsmorris: which wine environment are you running it in? Win2K, WinXP or Win2003?
<bootsmorris> 2000
<variant> bootsmorris: how are you running it, what command?
<dieman> wow
<dieman> that dell ubuntu image gives mee tinglies
<dieman> me
<slackthumbz> hot
<bootsmorris> wine "C:\\path\\to\\file\\MSPUB.EXE
<strabes> it's kind of scary actually
<variant> bootsmorris: cool, the way you should be :)
<sakhi> Hi all
<MoL1> bootsmorris: I'd probably try running it in winxp or win2003 environment to see if the error was persistent.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<bootsmorris> ok I broke my system last night and it is currently upgrading so i cant install wine right now but i will be able to shortly.
<slackthumbz> !gb
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<slackthumbz> sweet
<strabes> lol, the queen's english
<surgy> can someone please help me?
<DBO> surgy, whats up?
<Ranbee> hi, i just did my first ubuntu install for about a year. i want to install build-essential, is it normal to get this message - "Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security..."
<surgy> DBO: i changed my xbox gamepad to usb, and pluged it in, i can get everything working except the pov/hats (joysticks) wont calibrate right, i then bouht a saitek recoil, and the pov/hats will not calibrate corectly on it either. any sugestions tips or referenced articles whould be apreciated
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to install wine, but I am having trouble, it seems that wine depends on gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but when apt-get goes to install this I get an error message "files list file for package `gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' contains empty filename" and apt-get quits before installing wine :( can anyone help ?
<DBO> Ranbee, its not unheard of, but you should get the key to make that message go away, google will bear fruit
<surgy> nrdb: just "sudo apt-get install wine
<engla> Ranbee: something is wrong with the package signing. Unfortunately, I can't tell you the cause because there seem to be many different
<Weasel__II> hola a todos
<nrdb> surgy: I am !
<Weasel__II> alguno de ustedes habla espaol?
<Ranbee> DBO: engla great, thanks for the help :)
<Weasel__II> tengo problemas para cargar beryl en mi ubuntu
<surgy> nrdb: "sudo apt-get -f install"
<bootsmorris> no save espanol
<aoupi> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Weasel__II> mi sistema es 6.10 y la de beryl es 0.3.0
<surgy> DBO: can you help me?
<DBO> surgy, hold on, checking into google, I have never done game controllers
<oda> 12xx ppl online
<hoarycripple> how can i find all packages from a certain 3rd party repository and remove them?
<nrdb> surgy: same problem :(
<DBO> surgy, what are you using to calibrate?
<surgy> nrdb: you need to re trace your steps and make absolutely sure its not on your end, check your sources.list and everything else associated, and if that doesnt work then assume the repo is screwed
<compengi> DBO, lol
<surgy> DBO: pSX and Mupen64, im running kubuntu, but noone in #kubuntu could help so i thought id drop by here, i cant find an os calibration suite
<DBO> surgy, check out jscalibrator
<DBO> surgy, its in feisty repos, but it is GTK, take what you can get though
<surgy> DBO: ok let me try that, is that the package name?
<nrdb> I am using the repos setup by synaptic and I have tried both the australian repos and the 'main' ones.
<DBO> yes
<sharms> Can anyone tell me what problems are bugging you with the current fglrx driver?
<surgy> DBO: installing now
<alg> Hi everyone. Could you please point me where it's written how to submit a software to the repositories? I believe, the Universe is the right place for the free non-commercial software package?
<nrdb> surgy: I tried deleteing the appropiate file from the apt cache, that didn't help
<DBO> sharms, complete and total lock of support for composite or TFP?
<Detox_at_Work> does a lampp isntall include a WM?
<DBO> Detox_at_Work, you want to know if a server install comes with X?  no
<surgy> nrdb: sorry iu gave you all the info i have, you must seek someone more wise than myself
<Detox_at_Work> ok thanks
<nrdb> surgy: ok thanks for trying,
<DBO> nrdb, what was the package thats having trouble again?
<nrdb> DBO: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<sharms> DBO: TFP?
<surgy> nrdb: np
<alg> so no help? ok
<DBO> sharms, Texture from Pixmap
<DBO> surgy, and sudo apt-get installing that doesnt work?
<wojtano> hello i have some problem with my sb live! 24 who can help me?
<DBO> alg, #ubuntu-motu
<DBO> wojtano, what problem?
<wojtano> the sound doesnt work
<tommus> Hi guys, I got a bit of a problem and I need to start up my windows-partition in failsafe. Anyone know how I go about this? That is, booting windows in fail-safe from grub.
<Ranpha1> Does the livecd of Feisty have virtualbox and ndiswrapper installed (or  driver for wg11t?usb)
<alg> DBO, hm, ok thanks
<nrdb> DBO: when installing wine it also installs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly which gives the error "files list file for package `gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' contains empty filename"
<jedi__> can anyone help on macbook-touchpad - feisty ?
<DBO> nrdb, did you try "sudo apt-get install gstream0.10-plugins-ugly"
<surgy> DBO: lol seams to work fine now, except that i need three more buttons :(
<belou> is there a known bug about edgy and sound ?
<markc> tommus:  don't just boot to windows as per normal and hold F8... or something ?
<surgy> DBO: jscalibrator is not giving me enough buttons
<DBO> surgy, there is another package called joystick
<DBO> surgy, try that?
<switchon> hi
<tommus> markc: i tried the F8 holding, pushing and even mashing but got nothing. i think the grub-loader over-rides such possibilities. =/
<switchon> was ist ubuntu?
<nrdb> DBO: yes a couple of times, I also deleted the apt cache file, to get it to download it again, it just doesn't want to work :(
<DBO> wojtano, erm... did you select your sound card int he sound properties
<DBO> nrdb, mind if I send it to you?
<wojtano> i can't install my sb live! 24 - I don't have sound :/
<surgy> DBO: ok will try
<wojtano> how can I do that? (newbie)
<Luf1> I have got some idea to replace windows on my family's computer, but I do have some requirements that should be met: 1. Internet Explorer that supports hebrew. 2. Maybe support for microsoft office 2000. Who complex that should be?
<DBO> wojtano, open a terminal and run gnome-control-center
<DBO> click on "sound"
<compengi> wojtano, is it creative sound blaster live 24?
<letharion> How do I autostart a deamon?
<aro> Internet Explorer in Ubuntu? No....just no....
<surgy> DBO: its reading the triggers as axis
<DBO> surgy, well its so smart
<wojtano> yes
<michaelpo> what software do i use to check if my harddisk has any error or bad sectors?
<DBO> surgy, the triggers ARE axis
<jgalvin1> i would like to use internet explorer in linux
<wojtano> it's creative with 5.1
<compengi> wojtano, check the volume maybe it's muted
<jgalvin1> i have to access some websites that are IE only
<Luf1> by the way, I'm a linux user myself, I just never had the use those
<jedi__> how can i change the bootscreen usplash on feisty? - _not_ the login-screen ...
<aro> If you want IE go use Windows
<mjohnson> Could someone recommend an Nvidia card that will get autorecognized and use twinview (for dual monitors)? Or do they just all work pretty much?
<letharion> jgalvin1: I've succesfully installed IE with wine.
<jgalvin1> thats a lame response aro
<aro> I haven't seen an IE only website in probably 5 years
<nrdb> DBO: nope, my email is nrdb01 at butterflystitches dot com dot au
<jgalvin1> there are quite a few of them
<aro> Like?
<jgalvin1> bullhorn.com
<Luf1> aro, sadly, most useful israelli site are IE only. They are improving, but slowly
<surgy> DBO: then why wont mupen pick them up?
<jgalvin1> i saw some others mentioned on slashdot the other day too
<baskitcaise> aro:WU ? ;-)
<aro> I'm at bullhorn.com using Firefox and it looks fine, is there some aspect of this site that isn't accessible without IE?
<wojtano> i checked and it was muted but I grow up volume and volume is still quiet
<jgalvin1> yes aro
<jgalvin1> you can't log in
<uadrian> I have some 'serious' problems caused by ndiswrapper, since I installed my wifi driver, every reboot freezing (ubuntu and windows aswell, and only reboot. turn off turn on perfect). Anyone have any idea what to do?
<Luf1> Today may mom found out that she can't check her bank acount as IE crashes (as it sucks) and the site is anti-fox
<michaelpo> hi.. what software do i use to edit video? crop video?
<jedi__> how can i change the bootscreen usplash on feisty?
<jgalvin1> the largest web-based front office staffing solution in the world
<DBO> surgy, who knows, but those triggers are pressure sensative and thus are axis
<tommus>  I got a bit of a problem and I need to start up my windows-partition in failsafe. Anyone know how I go about this? That is, booting windows in fail-safe from grub.
<aro> You'd think they would have a working website for all browsers
<loves2sp> Does anyone know anything about the default service for VNC on fiesty?
<uadrian> tommus, you mean windows XP safemode from Grub?
<tommus> uadrian: yes
<baskitcaise> tommus: F8 wirks here, are you using a usb keyboard?
<uadrian> tommus, keep pressing F8 right after choosing the Windows from grub
<tommus> baskitcaise: yea, usb & wireless keyboard.
<nrdb> DBO: how did you do that, it appeared to start the transfer but stoped ???
<letharion> What command manages autostarting of deamons?
<DBO> nrdb, it finished, you have the file
<uadrian> tommus, in that case you should config your BIOS to handle USB keyboard virtually
<ziggy23> hi I get my printer to print, but the top the web page header is cut off.  Suggestions, anyone?
<baskitcaise> could be that the keyboard is not sending the press quick enough, got a ps/2 conevrter?
<wojtano> ohhh... i finally install my sound card but two of speakers don't work
<DBO> wojtano, are you watching something with 5.1 sound?
<wojtano> yes
<nrdb> DBO: yes, the terminal was in the wrong directory thanks, how did you do that ?
<dyrne> hoarycripple: did you figure that out yet?
<DBO> nrdb, I right clicked on your name and selected "send file"
<surgy> DBO: is there anyway to use them as just regular buttons?
<ubuntugeek> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<michaelpo> what software is recommended for editing video? crop video files? avi, wmv, mpg, etc
<DBO> surgy, im sure there is but I would be the wrong person to ask
<wojtano> mp3 are using 5.1 ?
<DBO> wojtano, no
<DBO> wojtano, mp3's are generally stereo
<tommus> uadrian: i'll try getting a non-usb keyboard out first but if that dont cut it, i'll do that
<compengi> wojtano, mp3 use 2 speakers only
<wojtano> but in windows all speakers run when mp3 was played
<ydo> hi, I've trouble with my sd card on my newly installed ubuntu feisty. card is only found after rebooting with card in slot, not after insert, what to do?
<DBO> wojtano, you can play with the sound settings to tell it to do that if you want
<nrdb> DBO: it doesn't work, do you want the output of 'sudo dpkg --install ....' ?
<uadrian> tommus: that stuff takes like 5 seconds in BIOS :) some USB keyboard support: Enabled (bios dependant)
<DBO> nrdb, yes i do =)
<baskitcaise> wojtano: try using alsamixergui to configure the extra speakers
<wojtano> ok
<wojtano> i'll try
<DBO> nrdb, but if its too long, use pastebin
<dyrne> ydo: is that just for automount or does removing readding the card and doing dmesg | tail not show a sda1 or whatever?
<baskitcaise> wojtano: there is a switch on the far right of the mixer window that enables the extra speakers, this is going from old old memory
<uadrian> I have some 'serious' problems caused by ndiswrapper, since I installed my wifi driver, every reboot freezing (ubuntu and windows aswell, and only reboot. turn off turn on perfect). Anyone have any idea what to do?
<DBO> nrdb, try installing it with a --force-all flag
<coolgeek> can some one explain what screen is please?
<coolgeek> in lamers terms
<ydo> dyrne: insert does show anything in dmesg. modprobe tifm_sd doesnt show anything
<DBO> coolgeek, multiplayer terminal
<letharion> coolgeek: It's like tabs, for a terminal
<coolgeek> DBO: can you explain a little further,
<letharion> uadrian: Are you saying a linux install of ndiswrapper messed up your windows install?
<DBO> coolgeek, it lets you set up a terminal "session" that never really goes away until you specifically close it.  So you can always access the same session over SSH from different machines.  Multiple machines may also be in the same session.
<coolgeek> DBO: ok i sorta understand. So is it only used for remote connections via ssh?
<Possum> coolgeek, you can run a program in screen, detach the screen, and the program runs in the background... you can reattach the screen later and the program will still be running... very useful to stay on IRC all the time :)
<uadrian> letharion, not quite. If I start my ubuntu with the ndiswrapper installed. Works fine. Wifi perfect. I want to reboot to windows (or either back to ubuntu). Reboots started from Ubuntu crashing 100%. Only turn off helps
<DBO> coolgeek, generally yes
<coolgeek> DBO: so you wouldnt use it from within gnome
<DBO> coolgeek, pretty much, that is correct
<ston> is file .bashrc in every home folder??
<DBO> ston, no, but you can put one there if you like
<brussel_> stupid question probably, how do i login to an account that i've forgotten the password of?
<coolgeek> DBO: ok so can you give me a bit of an example.  I am using Putty to connect to my box at the momment
<nrdb> DBO: no complaints from dpkg, but when I went to install wine again it said it was doing 1 upgrade and 1 install, and failed on the gstreamer again :(
<DBO> brussel_, do you have access to the root account still?
<brussel_> dbo, yes
<letharion> uadrian: I don't quite get it. Can you start ubuntu or not?
<DBO> brussel_, su <account>
<brussel_> dbo, thanks
<ston> DBO: but i do not have .bashrc in my home folder ( it isn't /root )
<DBO> ston, aaaand?
<Uriku> say
<uadrian> letharion, yes im writing here now. But if I call a Reboot, it will freeze on boot for 100%. If I remove ndiswrapper, everything perfect. If I turn off and turn on the comp instead of reboot, works.
<ston> DBO : and should it be there, shouldn't it??
<Uriku> what does the DVD has that the CD doesn't?
<DBO> nrdb, argh...  give me the full output at www.pastebin.com
<DBO> ston, do you need it?
<ston> DBO: maybe
<thelostpatrol> are there logitech mouse drivers for linux?
<letharion> coolgeek: An example of using screen in that situation would be running a console command that takes very long to finish (perhaps a compilation). If that command is run in a screen, you can close putty, and the command will still run.
<jhaig> Uriku: I think that the DVD has both the standard install and the alternative install.
<DBO> ston, hehe, then make one, it's not a needed file, do you know how to see hidden files anyway? =)
<Uriku> err alternative install?
<letharion> uadrian: ah, ok. I don't think I can help you with that then. sry
<ston> DBO : ls -a
<ydo> ston: you can copy a standard one from /etc/skel/
<wojtano> hello, i treid with my film in dvd (with 5.1)
<DBO> ston, ok, then why the worry... just "touch ~/.bashrc" and now you have one, feel free to do with it as you wish
<TheAberrant> Is 512 Mb enough for an emergency /boot partition? (leaving room for future updates...)
<Possum> coolgeek, another example is running irssi to connect to bitlbee in IRC in screen, ssh in, attach the screen, and you can get any messages people sent you on aim/yim, etc. while you were away
<wojtano> but two speakers dont work
<jhaig> Uriku: Install without booting up into the live CD system.
<Uriku> just that?
<coolgeek> letharion: could i also get into a new tab to start perfoming other functions?
<ston> DBO : or cat > ~/.bashrc ??
<jhaig> Uriku: The install is the same but the install method is different.
<uadrian> letharion, do you have any idea how can I filter it for sure what part of linux freezing on boot? only syslog? how can I hide that bootup splash and see the loading lines line in the old ubuntus?
<letharion> TheAberrant: 512mb is probably more than enough for a /boot
<Possum> coolgeek, very useful... you can come up with some creative purposes :)
<jhaig> Uriku: Yes, as I understand it, that is it.
<DBO> ston, if you wanna abuse cat, sure =P
<ston> :PPP
<nevermore> When I come back from Suspend, my keybaord stops responding.
<Uriku> :s
<Possum> coolgeek, Try /join #screen, hopefully they'll be pretty helpful :)
<ston> na razie
<nevermore> Why?
<letharion> coolgeek: Yes, you could run several terminals in one putty.
<coolgeek> Possum: Could i connect via SSH then once in open irssi, then change tab and be looking at bash, then be able to change back between irssi and bash
<letharion> uadrian: I'm sorry, I now a bit about linux in general, but nearly nothing about ubuntu.
<Ahmuck> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<letharion> coolgeek: I suggest you give it a try :)
<ydo> on sd card problems: insert doesn't show anything in dmesg. modprobe tifm_sd doesnt show anything. booting up with card in slot works until removal of card. anyone?
<t1g3r> hello, i wonder what ive done wrong here..
<Adamantinus> Is there a way to get mirroring using beryl? As in same image on two screens?
<letharion> coolgeek: That's the best way to learn after all :)
<TheAberrant> letharion: Thanks.  I'll try it out with 256 then at first - can later change if I find I need to.
<Adamantinus> I know dual monitor isn't possible, but I thought mirroring might be.
<timmi> gaim or kopete? oder something else, what do you prefer?
<t1g3r> i inserted the cd for installing feisty this time
<ydo> dyrne: no further clues?
<nrdb> DBO: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18813/
<DBO> Adamantinus, what video card?
<t1g3r> and got the original boot screen
<Adamantinus> 6600GT
<t1g3r> i choose install/start ubuntu
<t1g3r> and it loads the kernel, with a list of dos like messages
<Pelo> ydo,  I think I saw something in the forum regarding this when browsing for usb problems ,  have a look
<t1g3r> then presents a username pass screen straightaway
<t1g3r> :/
<t1g3r> im supp to get the gnome desktop with the install icon
<t1g3r> but i just get a usename password prompt which i havent even had a chance to setup yet
<t1g3r> any ideas?
<ydo> Pelo: I've been googling but couldn't find anything useful..
<Ahmuck> how do i mount a usb drive and get it to stay ?
<DBO> nrdb, i donno... worked for me, locale settings maybe?
<Pelo> ydo,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<linnuxxy> how to disable the desktop effect from the shell?
<t1g3r> Pelo, hey yest i burnt the image on anoter cd and this time the kernel loaded!
<DBO> linnuxxy, metacity --replace &
<t1g3r> but now i have a diff problem 
<Pelo> t1g3r, I think I heard of this,  try  ubuntu for a username and nothing for a password
<t1g3r> ok sure
<t1g3r> brb i guess ill try that and get back to you
<Adamantinus> So nobody knows how to do mirroring using beryl on a 6600GT?
<Pelo> t1g3r, if that doesn'T work check the forum
<t1g3r> sure
<letharion> How do I make apache start everytime ubuntu starts?
<wojtano> anyway thanks DBO for help (later i'll find a way to turn on all speakers)
<Pelo> Adamantinus,  you might want to ask in #beryl
<Adamantinus> Oh okay.
<Adamantinus> Will do.
<wojtano> #ubuntu-pl
<nrdb> DBO: as this is quite a new install I might just reinstall fiesty, is there any way to get the install not to change the hdd rdb block ?
<Pelo> letharion,  menu > system > prefts > sessions
<nrdb> DBO: that is not do the grub stuff
<letharion> Pelo: Thanks :)
<Pelo> np
<DBO> nrdb, not that I know of, the alternative install CD might give you more options there though
<Pelo> later folks,
<nrdb> DBO: ok, thanks for the help, I leaned a couple of things.
<comrade`phil> hmm
<comrade`phil> damn xchat
<uadrian> is there any way to make sure to unload a module on reboot? or they doing it automatically?
<variant> uadrian: modules are unloaded on reboot...
<variant> uadrian: when the system switches off :)
<Luf1> another question, can I tryout how well I can work my modem from the live CD? It's a eciadsl kind modem, and when I tried using it last time (approx. 2 years ago on debian) it went all wrong
<DBO> uadrian, what is the problem you are having?
<Ahmuck> how do i mount a usb drive and get it to stay ?
<DBO> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DBO> you're worthless ubotu
<variant> Luf1: possibly, you may have to install some other application thats not included on the live cd
<ivan> ciao a tutti
<letharion> Ahmuck: I don't understand your question, stay?
<retarded> could anyone provide me with a link concerning 7.04 server ?? when i google it i only find vmware related pages :( .. i have an eror when booting the cd . intel rom aborts.. .
<DBO> !tell Ahmuck about mount
<WC`> O_o
<Ahmuck> keep the same id.  is there a way to set a usb hard drive permantly in fstab?
<DBO> Ahmuck, google UUID
<uadrian> DBO, like described below, the ndiswrapper makes every of my reboots 100% freezing on boot time. So I cant reboot now only turn off and turn on. Thought it fails to unload the module or dont know :(
<variant> AMD_XP: yeah, using the UUID
<ivan> qualcuno dal italia
<DBO> but basically, depending on how you format it, maybe
<bobbob1016> I've been trying to get embedded videos working in swiftfox, and nothing has seemed to work so far, can anyone help me get embedded videos to work?
<variant> AMD_XP: yeah, using the UUID
<krishghosh> hi guys, any solution to record audio streaming in ubuntu ?
<DBO> variant, 3rd times the charm
<variant> DBO: some mad problem with nick completion here.. a script i wrot is interfering
<thelostpatrol> are there logitech mouse drivers for linux?
<variant> thelostpatrol: yes
<DBO> uadrian, you could do a shutdown script the specifically unload it if you want...
<variant> thelostpatrol: the generic mouse driver covers virtually every mouse device and keyboards
<uadrian> DBO, would that be modprobe -r ndiswrapper?
<DBO> uadrian, you, and make that script executable, named S03disablewireless in /etc/rc6.d/
<Luf1> Ahh, I'll just have to find out...
<krishghosh> hi guys, any solution to record audio streaming in ubuntu ?
<ydo> can I get the ubuntu generic kernel .config from somewhere? extract it from the source-package?
<ydo> it should be in /proc/config.gz imho
<DBO> Luf1, yes you can check your modem from the live CD
<dyrne> krishghosh: what format? like a radio station?
<uadrian> DBO, ok gonna try but its still in the lsmod list :) argh. How can I check, on what part my boot fails? Only syslog?
<kenthomson> HELP; I have been at this since 12 hours at a go, and 4 days in general. All i want to do is get my display at 1440x900@75Hz. I read all the community documentation, read the nvidia readme, tinkered like HELL with the xorg.conf, reset it, everything! Still no luck. I AM SERIOUSLY PISSED. Please help :-(
<jrib> krishghosh: if mplayer can play it you can do:  mplayer -dumpstream url_of_media
<thelostpatrol> variant - where would i be able to find such a thing as logitech drivers?
<void^> ydo: there's config-* files in /boot
<krishghosh> dyrne: yes
<variant> thelostpatrol: are you having issues with your mouse?
<bobbob1016> I've tried the VLC, Totem, and Mplayer plugins, and still nothing is playing in swiftfox, can anyone help?
<tholme> Hey, how do I install Kerberos ? the command 'sudo apt-get install kadmin or krb5kdc' does not work....anyone who can help me with this? :)
<variant> thelostpatrol: they are built into linux (the kernel)
<dyrne> krishghosh: mplayer but i use streamripper for shoutcast stations and such
<ydo> void^: k ty
<letharion> kenthomson: You need to be a bit more specific about where you get problems
<variant> thelostpatrol: apt-cache search kerberos
<DBO> uadrian, Im really confused how a reboot would cause that issue to be honest
<kenthomson> letharion: i am not getting the 75hz resolution in the display dialog box
<DBO> I mean from the OS point of view, there is very little difference
<krishghosh> thanks dyrne, jrib : how about recording from flash players online?
<yxairyggen> When I try to create a quake3 server with OSP quake crashes with the message Sys_Error: recursive error after: MAX_CVARS
<yxairyggen> Shutdown tty console
<Jakke77> alt+F2 ... free the fish
<uadrian> DBO, me too but believe me, as soon as I remove the PRISM driver from NDISwrapper, works like a charm!
<letharion> I want to install mysql, but no package is named "just" mysql, or mysql5 or something. What package should I look for?
<jrib> krishghosh: keepvid.com
<variant> krishghosh: you can record directly from the ethernet port which is a little advanced but it's one way to dump that kind of stream
<uadrian> letharion, mysql-common I believe
<kenthomson> can ANNYYYOOOONNNNNEEEEEE help me? :-(
<Vuen> hey guys, how do i get the username of the user in a bash script?
<jrib> !please > kenthomson (see the private message from ubotu)
<variant> krishghosh: or you can do what jrib says :)
<krishghosh> jrib: thanks
<AaronMT> !patience > kenthomson
<nrdb> letharion: maybe 'postgresql'
<retr1> Ask banana.
<savetheWorld> kenthomson: NOOOOOOOOOOOO
<variant> Vuen: $USER
<krishghosh> variant: how does one do that?
<letharion> kenthomson: Is it a flatscreen?
<jrib> variant: or `whoami`
<variant> krishghosh: I don't remember of the top of my head, will have al ook
<tholme> variant: thnx:)
<jrib> Vuen: or `whoami`
<variant> jrib: yes
<piero> hi
<kenthomson> letharion: Samsung syncamaster 940bw, ti can do 1440x900@75hz
<letharion> nrdb: I'm guessing that was a joke I didn't understand
* kenthomson waits
<krishghosh> variant: thanks, do send me if you happen to find out
* kenthomson and waits
* kenthomson and goes of to sleep
* ikonia doesn't wonder why kenthomson always gets banned
<AaronMT> !attitude > kenthomson
* kenthomson is woken up by the rude knock
* kenthomson again dozes of
<jrib> kenthomson: stop that please
* kenthomson but the pretty widescreen display starring at him at a poor resolution gives him nightmares
<bobbob1016> kenthomson, shouldn't get an answer for an long time now
<ikonia> kenthomson give it a rest, this is why you constantly get banned
<Terrasque> kenthomson: try smashing the screen with a hammer.
<AaronMT> !patience > kenthomson
<ydo> how can I see which devices a kernel module registers?
<letharion> kenthomson: I don't really have any doubts that the monitor can do 75hz, I'm more wondering if it's relevant to a LCD-panel.
<ikonia> ydo the syslog will show you device detection
<LjL> kenthomson, won't you just try doing a standard  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  and select 75Hz when asked? (select "Medium" settings for monitor selection)
<LjL> LCD panel?!
<neverblue2> i am trying to setup dual monitors, one an Intel (works fine), the other is an ATI Rage XL.  I am getting "screens found, but none have a usable config".  Would this have something to do with my driver (using radeon) ?
<kenthomson> LjL: only if it would have been that simple
<tholme> variant: Uhm, just one question. Im configuring the SAMBA server. And Im to enter 'realm = DOMAIN_NAME' and 'Security = ADS' into the smb.conf. Does it matter where in the smb.conf file I put it? And the domain name, is that the work group or?
<ydo> ikonia: but it says "mmc0", but there is no /dev/mmc0
<bobbob1016> I've tried the VLC, Totem, and Mplayer plugins, and still nothing is playing in swiftfox, can anyone help?
<ikonia> ydo what hardware is that ?
<nrdb> letharion: I just perfer postgresql, there is the mysql-client and mysql-server packages both are label meta-packages so should install the latest version.
<tholme> variant: hehe, more than one question :P
<variant> tholme: why are you asking me? this is a public support channel
<kenthomson> LjL: letharion: I reconfigured the server, went to advances manually keyed in the horiz and vert refresh rates, et all
<ydo> ikonia: an sd card
<MortarMa1> GOT LIL PROBLEM : i made mistake and disabled something in SERVICES... now it writes HAL INITIALIZATION FAILED... when i want to get to Services , it writes YOU DO NOT HAVE PERMISSION FOR ACCESS..HOW CAN I GET PERMISSION =O
<nrdb> letharion: postgresql can do more standard SQL than MySQL.
<ikonia> ydo you will probablyfind that as s SCSI disk, for example /dev/sda
<neverblue2> MortarMa1: sudo?
<kenthomson> LjL: letharion: Using the open source nv drivers this panel works like a charm at 75Hz, its only the nvidia drivers that are bothering me
<LjL> kenthomson, there is a bug in the nvidia driver which makes the reported refresh rate different (lower) from the *real* refresh rate. you can actually confirm visually that the monitor is running at lower than 75Hz, i assume?
<tholme> variant: yes, just looking for support, I dont know that much, so I ask. It seem like u knew something about this
<pbx> What does "you are not allowed to access the system configuration" mean? I see it on login. Xubuntu 7.04.
<ydo> ikonia: thats the problem. I don't get that
<letharion> nrdb: Ah, thanks. I don't really care about mysql, but AFAIK mediawiki doesn't support postgresql. Please correct me if I'm wrong.
<kenthomson> LjL: the only visual cue i have is from the display dialog box in Administration menu
<AaronMT> !caps > MortarMa1
<ydo> but syslog tell me: nm_hal_device_added (): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1180_822_mmc_host').
<ikonia> LjL also using the option noddc will stop nvidia from probing the monitor
<kenthomson> LjL: and the little headache i am getting since 4 days
<ikonia> ydo what are you expecting ?
<LjL> kenthomson: well, that means nothing with the nvidia drivers, since they report the wrong rate.
<nrdb> letharion: no idea.
<ydo> ikonia: I want a device I can mount.. or automount to function properly
<LjL> kenthomson: if you don't have an actual *visual* problem (i.e. screen flickers like mad), why would you care?
<void^> they need to remove hal/dbus from the services gui. some users appear to think "huh, some service i don't understand. must disable. must save 10kb memory." :] 
<ikonia> ydo what device are you expecting
<kenthomson> ikonia: >if you care to talk< whats that option?
<bobbob1016> MortarMa1, no caps please, you might want to try reinstalling hal, I've done it a few times, try doing it through synaptic
<ydo> ikonia: a block device?
<letharion> kenthomson: I'm just not sure that you actually get a difference between 60/75hz on a flatscreen. Since a LCD "draws" differently from CRT.
<kenthomson> LjL: because a lower resolution is REALLY noticable when reading text
<ikonia> ydo ok, good. So check the uudev rules to see what ubuntu should create
<kenthomson> letharion: i know that
<MortarMa1> sorry but i dont know whats CAPS
<letharion> nrdb: Thanks for the help with the package-names anyway :)
<lerch> Anyone knows how to autoconnect to an IRC channel through gaim? I only see my msn contacts, not either freenode or #ubuntu
<AaronMT> That little key on your keyboard called Capslock
<kenthomson> letharion: LjL: but while watching movies and visualizations it is clearly evident that this is sub-70Hz display
<LjL> kenthomson: so the resolution is the problem, not the refresh rate - ok. then try what ikonia said as well... wasn't it "NoReadEdid" though?
<ydo> ikonia: I don't know anything about udev
<SithToast> does it mean anything when my caps and scroll lock lights flash upon bootup?
<thelostpatrol> where would i be able to find such a thing as logitech drivers?
<neverblue2> anyone use irssi, how do you switch between channels?
<Lynx-> Is ReiserFS root partition option avaiable in Ubuntu 7.04 installer?
<ydo> neverblue2: alt-number
<Lynx-> It wasn't in 6.10
<MortarMa1> I AM NOT ALLOWED TO ACCESS TO SYSTEM CONFIGURATION          ..... WHAT TO DO IF I WANT TO HAVE ACCESS FOREVER ?? :S
<AaronMT> lerch: I dont think Gaim has an IRC protocol
<jrib> neverblue2: alt-# where # is the number for the channel
<AaronMT> !caps > MortarMa1
<SithToast> it only does that when i attempt to boot into ubuntu normally
<ikonia> LjL yes, noEdid will work also, it depends on the nvidia driver version and the parameter your trying to block. Spot on
<bobbob1016> sorry for repeating, I've been trying to get embedded videos working in swiftfox, and nothing has seemed to work so far, can anyone help me get embedded videos to work?
<nrdb> letharion: the synaptic search function is always a good place to start.
<kenthomson> LjL: the refresh rate is the problem NOT THE RESOLUTION, and the option is Option 		"ModeValidation" 	"CRT-0: NoEdidModes, NoVertRefreshCheck, NoHorizSyncCheck, NoVesaModes, NoEdidModes, NoXServerModes, NoPredefinedModes"
<LjL> kenthomson: uhm, usually what makes it evident that the refresh rate is low is a white image. flickers horribly. visualizations, not sure how they'd make that evident
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Morten_> hello. I have a problem with my out-going charset with 7.04. Im from Denmark and we in denmark have some special-chars. When I write the special-chars for example in xchat or another chat-program, the receiver get some very odd letters/chars. Can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<lerch> AaronMT: I am connected to this very channel through gaim...
<kenthomson> LjL: in a lcd static text doesn't make a difference to the refresh rate
<neverblue2> now, that doesnt work
<kenthomson> LjL: make that difference "with" refresh rates
<letharion> nrdb: I don't (think) I have synaptic
<neverblue2> i am trying to setup dual monitors, one an Intel (works fine), the other is an ATI Rage XL.  I am getting "screens found, but none have a usable config".  Would this have something to do with my driver (using radeon) ?
<LjL> kenthomson: "<kenthomson> LjL: because a lower resolution is REALLY noticable when reading text" <- so i'm not sure whether it's you contradicting yourself rather than me not understanding... but anyway
<LjL> kenthomson: well, the option i had in mind was different actually.
<kenthomson> LjL: that is about a CRT, and my incoherence due to...
<kromagg> I'm having some difficulty trying to switch to a tty, ctrl-alt-f? simply doesn't work from gdm, worked for a while out of normal xserver but not in the xgl server, any ideas? I'm thinking it may be a bug in kbd-data or something similar
<kenthomson> LjL: what is it?
<Aladin_> Are there any efforts to maintain plugins / addons by the Ubuntu community and to offer these via Synaptic?
<bobbob1016> kromagg, I think it's ctrl-alt-f1
<nrdb> letharion: try System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<jrib> Aladin_: plugins for?
<ikonia> Aladin_ plugins for what ?
<kenthomson> LjL: CRT=static images, flickering is more evident; LCD= static image = one never knows what refresh rate the display is at, only motion pictures cause the display to refresh
<ikonia> jrib too fast
<kromagg> bobbob1016: yes I know, I mean f1 through f6 doesn't work
<neverblue2> jrib: take a stab at my question? (and skip those easy ones :P)
<bobbob1016> kromagg, ok, just checking
<Aladin_> jrib: Plugins for Firefox, eclipse etc ...
<kenthomson> LjL: i even tried Option 		"UseEdidFreqs" 		"false"
<bobbob1016> kromagg, no idea then
<ikonia> Aladin_ I don't think so
<LjL> kenthomson: Option "ReadEdidDPI" must be what i had in mind, not sure i remember right. anyway it's probably not the relevant one.
<letharion> nrdb: Could having kubuntu have anything to do with me not finding such a program?
<Zedfloyd> question... im on freshmeat.net... and when im looking for programs that can run on unbuntu how do i know... it says"Operating System] 	 	 BeOS,  MacOS X,  Microsoft :: Windows,  POSIX :: BSD,  POSIX :: BSD :: FreeBSD,  POSIX :: IRIX,  POSIX :: Linux,  POSIX :: SunOS/Solaris,  Unix"  which one is unbuntu compatable??
<Merjin> hello, I have a stupid question: can I recover my ubuntu password? I went on holiday for two weeks and managed to forget the password to my week-old ubuntu computer :(
<ikonia> LjL I believe he will want a combo of noedid and nodcc to stop the montior being probed, then he can define the parameters manually
<jrib> neverblue2: I never setup dual monitors, but maybe this helps:
<ydo> cat /sys/class/mmc_host/mmc0/device/device gives me 0x0822.. does that mean I can actually mknod such a device?
<jrib> !dualhead > neverblue2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<CheshireViking> Zedfloyd, which program are you looking for? is it already in Synaptic?
<kenthomson> LjL: we don't want to read the EDID, because it is reporting the wrong values so we should be looking at making all EDID statements FALSE, and manually keying them like Option 		"ExactModeTimingsDVI" 	"true" (from the modeline);
<neverblue2> i cannot visit URLS atm
<ikonia> ydo you don't want to mknod the device, check udev rules
<neverblue2> but thanks though
<LjL> kenthomson, i must admit i don't know much about LCDs, i believed that - aside from the perception of flashing CRT phosphors - the human eye couldn't discern motion faster than about 30Hz
<Zedfloyd> game called BZFlag
<jrib> Merjin: choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu and use this command to set a new password:  passwd YOUR_USERNAME_HERE
<DJNOVA2006> hi ppl anyone know how to go back to windows???
<nrdb> letharion: long time since I even tried kunbuntu, but I expect it would.  But I would expect that whatever kubuntu does uses has some search in it.
<Zedfloyd> im brand new to unbuntu
<neverblue2> it has nothing to do with duals (I beleive), it has to do with the driver for the card
<bobbob1016> kromagg, try looking in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<kenthomson> LjL: thanks for the help, anyways...let me slog it out for one more day than
<LjL> kenthomson: yes, that the nvidia driver gets the Edid totally wrong, i do know. but it seems you've already tried just about every possible relevant option
<Merjin> I'll try that jrib, thanks
<bobbob1016> kromagg, that's all I can think of
<ikonia> G0SUB stop changing nicks
<kenthomson> LjL: looks like that, and so it feels bad!
<jrib> neverblue2: it sounds like it's an issue with your xorg.conf
<neverblue2> hey ZedFloyd, where is that Pink Zepellin ?
<bobbob1016> I've been trying to get embedded videos working in swiftfox, and nothing has seemed to work so far, can anyone help me get embedded videos to work?
<variant> DJNOVA2006: to uninstall ubunto, insert your windows cd and install it as normal, wipeing all the hard disk contents (if you only have ubuntu installed) and be sure to backup any important data
<ikonia> !nickspam >GNU_ME_HURDER
<letharion> nrdb: Perhaps you missed that part, but I did search, using apt-cache :)
<neverblue2> jrib: yes, as in my driver maybe
<bobbob1016> I've tried the VLC, Totem, and Mplayer plugins, and still nothing is playing in swiftfox, can anyone help?
<yxairyggen> How do I place an icon to a specific cedega-game on the desktop for example?
<pbx> So this "you are not allowed to access the system configuration" message doesn't ring a bell with anybody? I'm finding some pages via Google but the fixes seem rather obscure...
<G0SUB> ikonia: OK
<neverblue2> i am trying to setup dual monitors, one an Intel (works fine), the other is an ATI Rage XL.  I am getting "screens found, but none have a usable config".  Would this have something to do with my driver (using radeon) ?
<Kragnerac> DJNOVA2006: Do you have Windows stored on another drive?
* kenthomson SIGHS...and gathers up his rags to leave
<jrib> pbx: what gives you that message?
<Zedfloyd> good one neverblue
<ydo> ikonia: you expect me to understand /etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules?
<variant> yxairyggen: right click the desktop and select new launcher just add hte cedega command in there
<Zedfloyd> question... im on freshmeat.net... and when im looking for programs that can run on unbuntu how do i know... it says"Operating System]  BeOS, MacOS X, Microsoft :: Windows, POSIX :: BSD,  POSIX :: BSD :: FreeBSD, POSIX :: IRIX, POSIX :: Linux, POSIX :: SunOS/Solaris, Unix" which one is unbuntu compatable??
<ikonia> ydo yes
<pbx> jrib: I see it on login.  Xubuntu 7.04.
<neverblue2> ah, I didnt write in that I am setting up my xorg.conf manually
<yxairyggen> variant, And what is the cedega command?
<nrdb> letharion: yep missed that part.  haven't used apt-cache much myself.
<pbx> jrib: My wifi card stopped working and I'm wondering if it' related...
<PCGenie> Zedfloyd, debian
<variant> Zedfloyd: if it's linux/unix then it is ubuntu compatible
<DJNOVA2006> how do i access the stup cd from grub??
<PCGenie> Zedfloyd, .deb
<CheshireViking> Zedfloyd, looks like its in Synaptic "3D first person Tank battle game"? all you need to do is open Synaptic from the System menu, search for "BZ" and that will find the program ready to downl;oad & install, just tick the box to install and click apply
<yxairyggen> variant, I have installed it in the cedega-gui
<DJNOVA2006> **setup
<variant> yxairyggen: dunno then, ask transgaming folks
<letharion> nrdb: I'm really a gentoo geek, so I feel better using a terminal ^^
<neverblue2> funny how its always two ppl answering the same questions
<PCGenie> Zedfloyd, the others may be compatible but are not in packages ubuntu normally reads
<Zedfloyd> so i download first then synaptic
<kenthomson> DJNOVA2006: what is it that you want to do
<neverblue2> and only after people repeat them
<jrib> pbx: can you get to the desktop ?
<Zedfloyd> got it!
<neverblue2> its like a duplication of everything, to get something done
<neverblue2> lmao
<neverblue2> nicely run channel ppl
<Zedfloyd> thanks!!!!
<DJNOVA2006> get rid of ubuntu and install win98
<ydo> ikonia: I think I ought to have something under /dev/disk/by-id/mmc* but I don't
<variant> neverblue2: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kenthomson> DJNOVA2006: one HDD?
<neverblue2> variant: buzz off
<variant> DJNOVA2006: I already told you how to do it
<DJNOVA2006> one hdd
<tritium> neverblue2: take it easy there
<ikonia> neverblue2 don't be rude
<PCGenie> Zedfloyd, look for some other urls for synaptic, i.e. universe
<letharion> yxairyggen: I think there's supposed to be a builtin function to do that. Perhaps it was just planned though, and hasn't been implemented yet.
<Zedfloyd> what is POSIX?
<pbx> jrib: Yeah, it's just a monolog that pops up each time I log in.   Wifi is working now, so disregard that bit.
<kenthomson> DJNOVA2006: tell me the partitions, is the first one windows and the later ubuntu?
<kenthomson> DJNOVA2006: Is your system dual boot?
<kenthomson> DJNOVA2006: would you rather reinstall windows and start with a fresh slate?
<jrib> pbx: does stuff like synaptic work?
<neverblue2> sorry for my blatently obvious observation
<bobbob1016> I've been trying to get embedded videos working in swiftfox, and nothing has seemed to work so far, can anyone help me get embedded videos to work?
<bobbob1016> I've tried the VLC, Totem, and Mplayer plugins, and still nothing is playing in swiftfox, can anyone help?
<Civic> hello everyone
<DJNOVA2006> KENTHOMPSON - yes
<nrdb> letharion: I like to use a GUI when I can, but there is still a lot of need to use a terminal with Linux.  But with ubuntu/kubuntu at least its reduced a lot.
<tritium> neverblue2: it was the rudeness that was the problem.  Not the observation.
<neverblue2> i guess the truth is disturbing, and everyone is just trying to help
<kenthomson> DJNOVA2006: answer all my questions
<LjL> kenthomson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/92599
<letharion> Zedfloyd: It's sort of a standard that certain (mostly *nix) OS's try to comply with.
<variant> !offtopic | neverblue2
<PCGenie> DJNOVA2006, do you have any win98 on other hard drive partitions anywhere near you?
<LjL> kenthomson: this also mentions Option "IgnoreEDID" "true" and Option "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP", had you tried those?
<ubotu> neverblue2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kenthomson> LjL: let me see, a bug is surely depressing unless it is solved
<neverblue2> tritium: and its not rude to send ppl to the "offtopic" channel
<Zedfloyd> what are the best linx to look for free linux programs
<DJNOVA2006> PCGENIE no ony on cd
<tritium> neverblue2: it is to say "buzz off"
<Civic> Does anybody know, how to restore the icons on the panel, that it show text too, not only icon?
<cosmodad> is there anything special I need to make amarok play FLAC files?
<stefg> !codecs | bobbob1016
<neverblue2> tritium: answer the question
<ubotu> bobbob1016: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pbx> jrib: Yeah, everything seems to work.
<variant> Zedfloyd: google with the term linux and the program you want to find
<kenthomson> LjL: DFP wouldn't be applicable as although i have a LCD, it connects through A VGA AND NOT A DVI, so for nvidia it is a CRT
<PCGenie> DJNOVA2006, well, it is really easy then, just wipe your hard drive and boot with win98 cd
<neverblue2> twice I might add
<tritium> neverblue2: no, it's not rude to be asked to go to -offtopic
<ikonia> kenthomson its not crt - its still DFP
<cosmodad> playing FLAC files in amarok doesn't work for me, though I have gstreamer flac stuff installed
<DJNOVA2006> how do i do that???
<ikonia> ughhh didn't mean to respond
<variant> PCGenie: as 3 people have already told him
<letharion> Zedfloyd: Go to wikipedia if you really want the details :P
<PCGenie> variant, yikes
<Zedfloyd> i just want to browse a site to know what is popular and program options...  i am new to linux
<DJNOVA2006> variant, i dont know how
<void^> neverblue2: why doesn't your question contain pastebin links to your Xorg.*.log and xorg.conf?
<variant> DJNOVA2006: insert your win98 cd and power off/on the pc
<jrib> pbx: I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/59946 .  Do you get the same error if you run the 'network-admin' in a terminal (no sudo) and what is the output of the 'groups' command?
<Civic> how to enable text under the icons on the panel?
<ikonia> DJNOVA2006 put the windows cd into your cd driver and reboot
<PCGenie> DJNOVA2006, you need help from someone in person then
<DJNOVA2006> variant, its not a livecd
<variant> DJNOVA2006: for installing windows you would be better off /join #windows and ask in there
<PCGenie> DJNOVA2006, windows98 cd will boot and format the hard drive
<tritium> neverblue2: FYI, questions end in "?".  It's also rude to demand an answer to a question, especially when you didn't ask one.
<Civic> ANYBODY? How to enable text under icons in the panel?
<ikonia> Civic stop asking and just wait
<variant> Civic: don't think you can
<Civic> oh, someone hears me
<ikonia> Civic everyeone hears your, people are busy, this is a busy channel
<kenthomson> LjL: and as of the latest version IgnoreEDID "true" has been deprecated and we say things like UseEDID "false" or more specifically UseEDIDFreqs "false"
<LjL> kenthomson: what about the "Because you don't use Twinview you should be able to disable it without any side effects (unless you one day do wish to use it). Could you try disabling DynamicTwinView in xorg.conf and reporting back?"
<variant> Civic: have a look in gconf-editor, mihgt be an option in terhe (under gnome-panel)
<dyrne> Zedfloyd: id probably recommend a debian based distro. ubuntu, debian or something. makes searching for an app very easy and there are a large number available
<kenthomson> LjL: it's not there in it
<Shin_Gouki> hi i just installed xubuntu , theres openOffice text stuff included but not calc or "excel", how do i complete my install?
<ikonia> kenthomson put it in
<kenthomson> ikonia: though in the physical form it is still a DFP, nvidia treats anything that plugs into a VGA as CRT, only DVI=DLP for the DRIVER
<Zedfloyd> debian based distro?  i dont understand dyrne
<Civic> you see - I am using ubuntu, and when I installed it, I saw three icons on the upper panel - System, Applications and one more, whch I do not remember the name. And now I do not know, what I have pressed, but these three icons are lost. I want to know, how to enable it again
<ikonia> kenthomson I've not found that to be true
<thelostpatrol> where would i be able to find such a thing as logitech drivers?
<year0369> deutscher ubuntu channel ?
<stefg> !DE
<void^> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DBO> !de
<kenthomson> ikonia: this is what the OFFICIAL NVIDIA README SAYS: "NOTE: anything attached to a 15 pin VGA connector is regarded by the driver as a CRT. "DFP" should only be used to refer to digital flat panels connected via a DVI port."
<pbx> jrib: Thank for that. Running network-admin gives the same error. Groups is "pbx adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin"
<LjL> kenthomson: it's not supposed to be there, it's supposed to be added. "Can you try and add   Option "DynamicTwinView" "false"   to your xorg.conf?" (from a linked bug report)
<ikonia> kenthomson I understand that, however as I've said, I've not found that to be the case
<nrdb> Civic: so you don't have the "Applications" "Places" and "System" menus ?
<Civic> yes
<PCGenie> I need to install a kiosk for a PIII with 96 ram; I tried Xubuntu, what other debian based os can I use?
<jrib> pbx: do you get any terminal output with 'network-admin'?
<Civic> I want to see it again ::)
<kenthomson> LjL: ok let me try and restart x, wait
<kenthomson> ikonia: do you have more knowledge or the OFFICIAL README, IDIOT!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> kenthomson and if your having problems with the nvidia drivers and quoting "official" style comments - take to nvidia
<ikonia> kenthomson attitude sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Civic> nrdb: Yes And I want to see these three icons again
<AaronMT> !attitude > kenthomson
<thelostpatrol> where would i be able to find such a thing as logitech drivers?
<Civic> I am a total newbie on linux
<thelostpatrol> i tried looking up the drivers on yahoo and nothing
<ydo> ikonia: please please pretty please with sugar on top..
<AnAnt> I got a UDF format CD that can be read under windows, yet it can't be read by Ubuntu, why's that ?
<Lbawinowns> Is there any way to help open office by adding words to the "global" Swedish dictionary?
<stefg> PCGenie: use a server install and a lightweight wm, like fluxbox. For a kiosk ratpoison might be perfect. That'll run in 96 MB
<cosmodad> playing FLAC files in amarok doesn't work for me, though I have gstreamer flac stuff installed. Anyone has an idea?
<dyrne> Zedfloyd: what is you question again? can you rephrase?
<mcp> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/ <- eh what? .22 isn't there, not a pre, not an rc, nothing just a git
<variant> Lbawinowns: they will very probably have a translation project
<ikonia> LjL before calling me an idiot
<Lbawinowns> variant: do you think they'll appreciate help?
<nrdb> Civic: right click on the panel, select "Add to Panel", go to the bottom and select "Menu Bar", the menus should appear (probably in the wrong place)
<Zedfloyd> what is a good website to look at what are popular downloads for unbuntu?
<variant> Lbawinowns: absolutly, if you approach them in the right way
<ydo> thelostpatrol: why would you need drivers?
<ikonia> ydo sorry what do you want me to do
<jrib> Zedfloyd: popcon.ubuntu.com
<kenthomson> LjL: OMFG! That did it!
<variant> Zedfloyd: google, freshmeat etc
<PCGenie> stefg, thx, I will check that asap
<thelostpatrol> i have an eight button mouse and only the two buttons work
<thelostpatrol> i want to get them all to work properly
<variant> kenthomson: mind the language
<AaronMT> !attitude > kenthomson
<ydo> ikonia: help me fix /etc/udev/-thingie it thats what is wrong.
<Zedfloyd> thanks!
<Lbawinowns> variant: "your dictionary suxkszorz let me show my 1337 skills", is that good :p?
<LjL> kenthomson: cool. however, i'm forced to put a ban on you now, you've been warned numerous times, and yet your attitude didn't change a bit. and that's not acceptable, sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.95.211.9]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<variant> Lbawinowns: eheh, nej det ar inte bra :)
<ikonia> ydo ok - one moment, just finishing something off then I'll give you some attention
<PCGenie> BTW: this is for that soul who wanted to know how to install packages: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#enabling_extra_repositories
<pbx> jrib: No term output from network-admin, no, just the dialog.
<ydo> thelostpatrol: does the scrollwheel work?
<jrib> pbx: does 'gksu network-admin' work?
<ydo> ikonia: hooray! \o/
<nrdb> Civic: have you got you menus yet ?
<variant> jrib: gksudo you mean ?
<jrib> variant: nope
<Merjin> jrib > got my password reset, thanks a lot man ^_^
<Civic> nrdb: not yet
<xtknight4> gksu==gksudo
<variant> jrib: nuff said
<dyrne> Zedfloyd: not sure. if i need an app for specific application i often do a google search like site:ubuntuforums.org whatever
<Civic> nrdb: I do not know how to enable it
<thelostpatrol> ydo - yes
<Do``> hey
<pbx> jrib: Yes. (thank for your persistence here, BTW)
<thelostpatrol> ydo - i want to make other buttons work, like the side ones
<nrdb> Civic: what do you mean by enable ?
<ydo> thelostpatrol: then that is 2 more buttons.. what do you expect those other buttons to do?
<thelostpatrol> and the ones by the scroll wheel
<Zedfloyd> i will try that, thanks!
<Civic> nrdb: I mean that when I instaled linux I could see these three icons on the panel
<jrib> pbx: ok, have you done anything with "dbus"?  (like turn it off or get any errors about it)
<PCGenie> BTW: found ratpoison, http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/
<Civic> nrdb: now I don't
<Do``> could someone help me compile and install mplayer from source? or show a guide that works on feisty?
<pbx> pbx: Nope
<ikonia> Do`` use the ubuntu package
<jrib> pbx: k, type this in a terminal and tell me if it is successful:  sudo invoke-rc.d network-admin start
<thelostpatrol> ydo - i want one to be switch between programs like alt+tab and the other to minimize. another i want to minimize all. but overall i just want to know what my options are for making the buttons work, 'cause right now i have no choices.
<St3D|away> quick question.. im trying to install vmware  but get erro that it already ecists on system. is there anyway to find out where the install is , or anyway to just force the new install
<jrib> pbx: erm, sorry that's wrong, I mean:  sudo invoke-rc.d dbus start
<SoylentOrbo> Anyone good with ntfs? I grew my NTFS partition last night using GPartEd on a Feisty Fawn disc, and got an error midway because the desktop tried to mount the disc before the changes were fully committed. Now I have a 56G physical partition as reported in both Linux and Windows, but only 28G capacity. Is there a fix for this other than reformatting?
<Do``> ikonia: i want a new build because the 'package' gives slow hd movie while it shouldnt happen on a core2 extreme
<dyrne> Do``: mplayer is usually pretty easy to compile. though ive only done it on slack not ubuntu
<Civic> nrdb: What's the advices?
<ikonia> Do`` are you sure its your mplayer build and not a codec or another ubuntu problem
<Do``> dyrne: i've tried 1 guide but at 'make' it gave errors i couldnt resolve
<pbx> jrib: "System message bus already started; not starting" -- failed
<SoylentOrbo> I complied mplayer years ago on deb; the instructions in the readme were perfectly useful
<nrdb> Civic: the "Applications" menu etc. are removable, which is what it appears you did (probably by mistake) you need to now tell the system to put the back, then reposition them to where they should be.
<Do``> ikonia: no i'm not sure, but then again mplayer doesnt need codec to play what it has builtin feature for
<Civic> nrdb: How do I do that?
<jrib> pbx: try restarting just to see if it matters, 'sudo invoke-rc.d dbus restart' then try 'network-admin'
<PCGenie> stefg, curiously, the ratpoison requires a minimal GNU/Linux install; does Ubuntu have one?
<ikonia> Do`` try a different player
<Do``> ikonia: vlc does it just fine
<Do``> but i still want to use mplayer.
<ikonia> ydo do you want to have a go now ?
<stefg> PCGenie: that is called a 'server-install' in ubuntu-speak
<pbx> jrib: Same denial dialog as before
<variant> Do``: recompile mplayer, it;s a peice of cake
<nrdb> Civic: as I said before right click on the panel etc.
<Civic> nrdb:  and then? I can't find it there
<Do``> variant: i'm new to ubuntu, i have absolutely no idea how i would go about recompiling something
<PCGenie> stefg, any version? i.e.; dappy, etchy is good with server install?
<ydo> thelostpatrol: maybe this will help? first hit on google: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/01/support-for-5-button-mouse-in-firefox-ubuntu-6061-610/
<AaronMT> ./configure
<ikonia> Do`` you could log a bug then someone may update the package
<variant> Do``: ok, it's quite simple but a little lengthy to explain
<ydo> ikonia: yes, priv?
<variant> Do``: will do it in /query if you want
<ikonia> ydo no - its fine in here
<Do``> thank you, that would be awesome
<ikonia> ydo I'm using a bad client at the moment so I may ask you to repeat things if the screen scrolls too fast
<ydo> ikonia: ok, so can you recall my problem?
<ikonia> ydo yup - no problem
<variant> Do``: would but your not registered with nickserve and so can't use /query on freenode
<stefg> PCGenie: you'll want firefox 2.0... so feisty. see !download and check the pages for the server install CD
<ikonia> ydo do a dmesg and see if you can see your card being detected
<variant> !register | Do``
<Civic> nrdb: can you help me in the privately?
<ubotu> Do``: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ikonia> Civic just ask in the channel
<calv_> Hi guys, I have Sabayon installed and want to install Ubuntu Feisty, however it has a seperate boot partition, can I just install Ubuntu on to a free partition without any problems?
<variant> Do``: once you register your nick we can do it
<Civic> ikonia: I already did
<ikonia> Civic and ?
<ydo> ikonia: no, nothing happens when I reinsert the card
<Civic> but no one answer me
<variant> Civic: yes
<void^> Do``: also, make sure you have selected the proper output device in mplayer, it should be xv in most cases. using beryl/compiz might have a bad effect on performance, too.
<PCGenie> stefg, thx again, will do
<variant> calv_: yes
<thelostpatrol> ydo - thanks but that's way too complicated for a noob like myself at this point
<ikonia> ydo you get no input at all ?
<ikonia> Civic then wait
<nrdb> Civic: right click on the panel, select "Add to Panel", select "Menu Bar" (near the bottom), click on "Add", click on "Close" you should then have you menus visible.
<jrib> pbx: grep admin /etc/group    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286260 is your issue btw
<calv_> excellent thanks
<ikonia> ydo - no output sorry
<thelostpatrol> ydo - i don't want to ruin my install because of a mouse :P
<Civic> nrdb: I will try
<noelferreira> i have a script and i want to run it all the time without asking me for root password. how can i do that?
<ydo> ikonia: no
<ikonia> ydo thats not a good sign at all
<variant> noelferreira: you can set it suid root but that is exceptionally stupid :)
<stefg> calv_: if you accept that ubuntu will write grub to the MBR and point it to its own menu.lst
<AaronMT> !chmod > noelferreira
<ikonia> ydo that means the machine is not even aware of it put inserted
<Civic> nrdb: THANKS dude :) THank you wery much
<ikonia> ydo which explains why you don't get a device in /dev
<SoylentOrbo> noel, make the script setuid, and be really careful who's allowed to use it
<Do``> variant: done
<ydo> ikonia: if I unload the module sdhci and then reload it I ofcourse get mmc0: SDHCI at 0xdc001800 irq 22 DMA
<Civic> Thank you wery much
<szymon_g> hi
<nrdb> Civic: are they in the correct location ?
<Civic> yes
<Civic> everythin is fine
<Civic> thank you man
<variant> Do``: ok, identify to services
<szymon_g> did anyone tried to run Call of Duty 2 on ubuntu using Wine?
<ikonia> ydo thats interesting - so you do get output on the first insertion
<ydo> thelostpatrol: no, you can do it
<Civic> It is so cool to use linux
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<SoylentOrbo> Anyone good with NTFS partitioning?
<Do``> variant: done
<ydo> ikonia: no, I modprobed it manually
<noelferreira> AaronMT: i did chmod to that script however the script itself has a sudo command in it.
<Civic> bye everyone
<ikonia> ydo ok - is this a 3rd party module or part of ubuntu ?
<jrib> pbx: also, does 'services-admin' give you the same error?
<noelferreira> ! chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<AnAnt> I got a UDF format CD that can be read under windows, yet it can't be read by Ubuntu, why's that ? Here's what I get in dmesg when I enter the CD: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<ydo> ikonia: its the (experimental) sdhci module built in to the generic kernel distributed with feisty
<nrdb> Civic: there are quite a few very handy thing you can add to the panel in the same way.  I like the "System Monitor" myself, and you can also put short cuts to programs there too.
<ikonia> ydo ok cool so it is part of ubuntu
<Biohazard> hi
<AnAnt> when I run: mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom/ I get this in dmesg: UDF-fs: No fileset found
<jrib> pbx: interesting, I realized I get the same error if I just run 'network-admin' too.  But not from the menu.  Does the menu item work for you or give you error?
<ydo> ikonia: yeah..
<AnAnt> ydo: what is sdhci for ?
<ikonia> ydo your best bet to be honest with it being experimental is to log a bug on launchpad and explain it clearly, that way one of the dev team who understand that module and its hooks can communicate and help you through it
<ikonia> ydo its hard to debug experimental stuff
<pbx> jrib: Menu item works. I'm just not sure what's triggering this on login. The install is completely fresh -- 6.10 dist-upgraded to 7.04.
<ikonia> Gejr better help in #samba
<ydo> AnAnt: secure digital host controller interface
<jrib> pbx: does it happen on a fresh new user?
<AnAnt> ydo: is this for MMC too ?
<bootsmorris> i have 6.06 and i want to upgrade to ff can yall help me
<pbx> jrib: Haven'
<jrib> !upgrade > bootsmorris (see the private message from ubotu)
<pbx> t  checked, but will. Have to run to lunch. Thanks for the help!
<tholme> Hey Im trying to set up a samba server, so that i can access my linux computer with a laptop running windows
<kaje> anyone in here know Firestarter pretty well?
<AnAnt> ydo: I got a problem reading MMC cards on my laptop since upgrading to Feisty
<AaronMT> !samba  > tholme
<AnAnt> I even reported a bug #111756
<SoylentOrbo> #ntfs is dead. Where else could I find someone to help with this partition flub?
<ydo> ikonia: I was hoping to find someone here with indepth knowledge
<tholme> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ikonia> test
<Twinkle_RIP> hi, my GAIM's buddy list accidentally got removed from the panel. how do i get it back in there??
<Do``> void^: xv is what it uses but that beryl thing sounds like something worth checking out, thanks
<AnAnt> ydo: can you help ?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i just installed xubuntu , theres openOffice text stuff included but not calc or "excel", how do i complete my install?
<graveson> have 2 drives and installed ubuntu on 2nd drive to dual boot with widows XP , when the grub menu appears there is no XP ,anyone can help me
<stefg> !ask | SoylentOrbo
<ubotu> SoylentOrbo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ydo> AnAnt: :) I'm trying to get help myself
<tholme> AaronMT: the problem is that I cannot create a user with the smbpasswd command, and It seems like I`ve misunderstodd the domain name and security
<ydo> AnAnt: what hardware are you on? lspci
<AnAnt> ydo: regarding same problem ?
<tholme> AaronMT: I got it:)
<AnAnt> ydo: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
<SoylentOrbo> stefg: I asked and haven't gotten any answers. But here it goes again
<SoylentOrbo> I grew my NTFS partition last night using GPartEd on a Feisty Fawn disc, and got an error midway because the desktop tried to mount the disc before the changes were fully committed. Now I have a 56G physical partition as reported in both Linux and Windows, but only 28G capacity. Is there a fix for this other than reformatting?
<ydo> AnAnt: I have an sd card on ricoh hardware
<VirhYl3> Twinkle: Did you lose your notification area?
<DarkED> maybe the whiskey has gone to my head
<Twinkle_RIP> no
<ikonia> SoylentOrbo redo the partition, its corrupt
<Twinkle_RIP> i don think so
<AnAnt> ydo: did it work on Edgy ?
<m1ce> has anyone had trouble with feisty using 100% cpu when it should be idle?
<AnAnt> ydo: mine used to work on Edgy
<jgalvin1> m1ce - might be beagle?
<stefg> SoylentOrbo: ah... so the only fix can be provided by windows. if chkdsk fan fix it... good. If it can't : reformat
<ydo> AnAnt: then you ought to add tifm_sd in /etc/modules and then reboot I've read that in some forum
<VirhYl3> Twinkle: And gaim is actually running, or did you close it?
<AnAnt> ydo: did that
<ydo> AnAnt: I haven't tried edgy on this computer
<Ancik> Gday everyone, is someone here familiar with the ATi Xseriers install problem?
<AnAnt> ic
<Twinkle_RIP> it's running
<noelferreira> hi have a script with a sudo command in it. and i want to run it everytime without asking for sudo password. what can i do?
<m1ce> jgalvin1, what would i do to fix that or find info on it?
<AnAnt> ydo: tifm_sd is loaded
<VirhYl3> Did you alter the settings in gaim?
<SoylentOrbo> "redo the partition" -- so repartition in gparted? How can I first prevent the desktop from mounting the disc when it detects the changes?
<AnAnt> ydo: I just found out that sdhci is also loaded
<ElllisD> I'm not finding the icon for kftpgrabber in either /usr/share/icons or /usr/share/pixmaps. Where else would they be?
<stefg> SoylentOrbo: errm, and write abug report on Launchpad about the incident
<Kragnerac> Ancik: What's the problem?
<VirhYl3> In the first tab under preferences (in gaim), select always.
<VirhYl3> Preferences: Interface: Always.
<Ancik> Kregnerac: I already installed it in the text mode, but that's as far as I can get... to get the ATi driivers you need to be loged on to the internet in ubuntu right?
<ninjagamer> hello I just used the "sudo nivida-settings" to change my screen resolution and now I am missing maximize,minize close buttons for every applicatoin and my terminal is no longer displaying properly its just a white box...any help?
<SoylentOrbo> Ok, stef. So I gues I'lll grab a helix image now :{
<Ancik> Or do you just have to type in the lines as they are written here? http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<PCGenie> I have a recently built amd64 with 6.06 LTS, when should I consider upgrading to 6.10?
<noelferreira> hi have a script with a sudo command in it. and i want to run it everytime without asking for sudo password. what can i do?
<stefg> SoylentOrbo: redo the partition means reformatting... gparted isn't involved
<marshall> anybody know where i can get ubuntu system panel for feisty
<marshall> ?
<stefg> ninjagamer: using compiz/beryl?
<ydo> AnAnt: perhaps you should try upgrade to 2.6.21, there is some code changes in the kernel
<juzzy_> 8800gtx + fiesty - nvidia drivers = no love
<ninjagamer> yes i enabled desktop effects, i tried turning them off but that did not resolve the issue
<Ancik> Kragnerac : I can't quiet figure it all out.. and I really want to get started with ubuntu... in graphics mode :D
<dyrne> noelferreira: store pass as plain text in script? :)
<AnAnt> ydo: that upgrade isn't available, right ?
<graveson> have 2 drives and installed ubuntu on 2nd drive to dual boot with widows XP , when the grub menu appears there is no XP ,anyone can help me
<stefg> !fixres | ninjagamer
<ubotu> ninjagamer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ydo> AnAnt: no I don't think so. you need to build your own kernel
<bootsmorris> i want to make the equivelant of a "restore disk" basically i want to make a image of lu hard drive and burn it to dvd.  how do i do this?
<noelferreira> only option dyrne?
<AnAnt> erm, then I think I'll wait till it becomes available
<ninjagamer> ubotu can i restart the xwindow system after doing ctl alt f1 <- the only way i can access a terminal
<stefg> !backup | bootsmorris
<ubotu> bootsmorris: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PCGenie> graveson, you can edit grub boot menu and add xp
<dyrne> noelferreira: well i would probably have the script test for root and then exit asking it to be run sudo scriptname but there might be a better way
<SoylentOrbo> gah. that's what I was afraid of. Will dd still be able to copy the existing data? I have a good document backup, but now I'm looking at an all-day XP and apps reinstall if I can't dd to an external drive
<bootsmorris> ok.  I want to make and image of my hard drive.  What command do i use to do this?
<SoylentOrbo> bootsmorris: dd
<bootsmorris> ok
<CrashTest_> Hi all, I am having serious problems getting Flash or Gnash, either one, to stay working as a plugin in Firefox, anybody have a link, because I can't find the answer to this one.
<bootsmorris> i have heard of this dd.  How does it work
<ninjagamer> I restarted x window system still no luck
<SoylentOrbo> too much to explain here. type man dd
<dfgas> on a mac, does anyone have ubuntu installed on an external usb drive?
<SoylentOrbo> it's a command-line app
<waldemar571> Czy jest kto?
<dragfall_> bonsoir
<retarded> /etc/xinet.d/tftp. or /etc/xinet.d/tftp ????? (the . at the end of the file) .. anyone ?
<stefg> bootsmorris: i guess you should rather have a look at the links the bot gave you
<AnAnt> btw, that tifm_sd thing used to work on Edgy
<AnAnt> ydo: btw, that tifm_sd thing used to work on Edgy
<snarfer> I found an interesting piece of software that can be helpful for dual-booting Mac users
<snarfer> http://www.bombich.com/software/bootpicker.html
<CrashTest_> does the bot have any links for broken flash plugins or gnash plugins that won't stay acitve?
<snarfer> Instead of rEFIt
<SoylentOrbo> ah, gj stefg :)
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me? i'm trying to install my webcam. First step is installing modules, and when i run "sudo insmod ./file.ko" i got this error msg: "insmod: error inserting './sn9c102.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module". What can i do?
<stefg> CrashTest_: try !flash
<jedi__> how can i change the feisty usplash ???
<yeti> could someone please comment on whether it's possible to run ubuntu edgy without mdadm, device-mapper, lvm and evms?
<CrashTest_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SoylentOrbo> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !uspalsh | yeti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uspalsh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !usplash | yeti
<ubotu> yeti: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<CrashTest_> Thanks bud!
<ninjagamer> i have sucessfully changed my screen resoltuion. But my problem is that the maximize / minimze buttons are not appear on myapplicatoins. Do you want me to run the audo detect script again?
<cramer> hey, has anyone found a workaround for automounting USB drives in 7.04?
<rdesh> hi
<rdesh> i am trying to read files from a file and apt-get remove them, doing a 'cat files | xargs apt-get remove' but apt-get always aborts.  how can i fix that?
<rdesh> it doesn't give me an option to type 'y'
<jedi__> thanks ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@122.164.145.208]  by gnomefreak
<yeti> stefg: uh yeah right. how is custom artwork going to help me with using ubuntu without lvm/evms/device-mapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<carlosfs> Does anyone can help me? i'm trying to install my webcam. First step is installing modules, and when i run "sudo insmod ./file.ko" i got this error msg: "insmod: error inserting './sn9c102.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module". What can i do?
<spikeb> anyone else noticed that ogle is slightly crashy on feisty?
<yeti> stefg: ah okay, you confused me with jedi__... never mind :)
<stefg> sorry
<Ranpha1> Does the livecd from ubuntu feitsy have virtualbox on it?
<stefg> Ranpha1: no
<ninjagamer> stefg: any luck with my display problem with terminal and maximize,minimize buttons?
<salty> every cd ripper i try freezes up my computer...i'm usinf the alternate install of 6.10...with live cd and regular install nautilus can use my dvd/cd rom...ant ideas?
<stefg> ninjagamer: have you read through the !fixres howto?
<bootsmorris> Is it possible to make a bootable restore cd for linux?  I am constantly trying new operating systems and therefore i am constantly reinstalling.  So it would be nice if i could make an image of my drive and put it on a dvd and when i want to go back to it I could just pop it in and reinstall with all of my patches etc...  already installed.
<ninjagamer> stefg ok ill go thorugh all those steps
<retarded> bootsmoris you could make a ghost disk i guess. or wouldnt that work ??
<assasukasse> i have a problem with alacarte, doens't retain setting for wine folder...any idea how can i fix it?
<tobox> I would think that it is possible to do that.... Make a picture of the whole system
<yeti> bootsmorris: well, you could just tar up your whole filesystem, excluding /home and some other special cases (like apt's cache)
<yeti> bootsmorris: but i'm unsure whether a single DVD would be enough for that :)
<carlosfs> i'm trying to install my webcam. First step is installing modules, and when i run "sudo insmod ./file.ko" i got this error msg: "insmod: error inserting './sn9c102.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module". What can i do?
<stefg> bootsmorris: g4l (ghost4linux)
<marshall> anybody know where i can get ubuntu system panel for feisty
<dyrne> bootsmorris: some people use dd and pipe it to gzip to make the image. it depends
<tobox> There is some software for making a picture of the whole system, I have seen it
<bootsmorris> i just want to image what is used on my drive not all 50 gigs of it.
<retarded> can anyone help me with xinetd.d ?? trying to do a network install and the official documentation is a bit .. confusing .
<asherZ> hey anyone know how i can remove the gitches around desktop effects w/ a nVidia 6800 at 1280x1024?
<stefg> !compiz | asherZ
<ubotu> asherZ: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Fogge> Hi. I've posted a thread at the forums, but i dont expect to get an answer since it disappeared of the front page with amazing speed. My problem description: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429781
<asherZ> thanks :)
<ninjagamer> stefg: i just used the "sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf" command in terminal (ctrl alt f1) and there is no text in it? ..thats bad right?
<St3D|away> quick question.. im trying to install vmware  but get erro that it already ecists on system. is there anyway to find out where the install is , or anyway to just force the new install
<stefg> ninjagamer: it's *X*11 not *x*11 .... linux is case sensitive
<Baktaah> module:import_dll Library msdxm.ocx (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\sda1\\Program\\Windows Media Player\\mplayer2.exe") not found
<Baktaah> I found these files, where should I put them so windows media player will work?
<ninjagamer> stefg: thanks
<bootsmorris> Is there a program similar to ghost for linux
<mat1980> st3, in synaptic watch the properties of the packages. There is a tab with the list of files installed
<St3D|away> mat1980 i  uninstalled all that stuff
<St3D|away>  but comes back with same error, there was one  mesage tho about it going to affect other apps.
<St3D|away> should i just  select it anyway ?
<BoneE> how do i get my ati driver working
<mat1980> does uninstall stopped with errors?
<BoneE> i know its installed but not running
<Baktaah> bo
<Baktaah> BoneE
<St3D|away> no there is one app that  when going to uninstall advises that it will affect other apps.
<Baktaah> sudo apt-get install fglrx-drivers
<Baktaah> sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-drivers
<BoneE> yes Baktaah
<Baktaah> BoneE have you downloaded?
<BoneE> its there
<mat1980> what's the message?
<innu> Hey. how can i make screenshot so my mouse will be visible?
<St3D|away> hold on ill get
<BoneE> installed but not working
<Baktaah> BoneE  okay then sudo xorg.config and change device driver "ati" to "fglrx"
* retarded pokes mc44
<SoylentOrbo> Has anyone switched from Etch to Fawn? I'm seriously considering it.
<mc44> retarded: hola muchacah
<Baktaah> BoneE sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for Device Driver "ati" and change "ati" to "fglrx"
<retarded> lol how are you mc44 ?
<BoneE> command not found
<innu> Hey. how can i make screenshot so my mouse will be visible?
<mc44> retarded: good good. How may I be of service? :p
<bootsmorris> Is there a program similar to ghost for Linux??
<tucuna> not wanting to start a discussion about whether or not to use anti-virus - just need it because i often carry a USB-stick that comes back from internet cafes with virus that i want to kill locally in ubuntu - what is the better app choice?
<mat1980> bootsmorris, partimage
<retarded> mc44 you already guessed it :) . well i figured out i wanted to get rid of windows on the home network . basicly to keep it short is : do you know anything about network instalations .. i read the official docu on netboot .. but im stuck at the xinetd.d part
<chili555> bootsmorris ghost 4 linux or g4l
<BoneE> Baktaah its changed
<mc44> retarded: why do you need to do a network installation?
<BoneE> but its not working
<Baktaah> BoneE restart X
<BoneE> Baktaah still say mesa
<retarded> i want to install feisty server on a machine that has no possibility of booting from cd ..
<St3D|away> the chosen action also affects other packages.The fololowing changes are requied in order to proceed    TO be removed  x-window-system-core   ,  xorg,   xerver-xorg  ,   xserver-org-video-all
<bootsmorris> Partimage.  Where do I get it and is it free?
<Baktaah> BoneE what?
<retarded> mc44 i want to install feisty server on a machine that has no possibility of booting from cd ..
<Baktaah> BoneE please rephrase ur question
<carlosfs> i'm trying to install my webcam. First step is installing modules, and when i run "sudo insmod ./file.ko" i got this error msg: "insmod: error inserting './sn9c102.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module". What can i do?
<SoylentOrbo> partimage.org for explanation; apt-get install partimage
<mc44> retarded: ah well, Ive never done it sorry :( just say what your problem is and im sure someone more competent will be able to help :)
<mat1980> st3d, uhm... it's not good... propably you don't want to remove that packages...
<bluefoxicy> Anyone have Rhythmbox always locking up after several hours?
<bluefoxicy> freezes, crashes, etc
<BoneE> i did apt-get install ati drivers
<St3D|away> yeah i thought that as well
<BoneE> changed the xorg
<dunstabulos> is there a reference for the differences between ubuntu server and desktop?
<mc44> bluefoxicy: use a bettter music player :)
<BoneE> restarted X
<retarded> well the "guest" is able to get the dhcp addres . and it gets the hosts ip as "gateway" .. but tftp times out .
<BoneE> but ati driver still not running
<tomaszx_> mat1980, yes sometimes
<magical_trevsky> can anyone tell me what I have to do next to install ubuntu into the free space on my hdd? (screenshot: http://img400.imageshack.us/img400/8259/screenshotsv1.png), is there no guided thing to use the free space?
<bluefoxicy> mc44:  Ubuntu crashed when someone pulled the iPod without unmounting it.  Perhaps I need a better OS as well.
<mc44> bluefoxicy: dont talk crazy
<bluefoxicy> The sound stopped, screen turned black, keyboard stopped responding, couldn't get magic sysrq to do anything
<BoneE> Baktaah is the driver setting put somewhere else
<SumOfSam> not sure this is the best place to ask, but maybe someone can help.  :) Is there a boot loader that supports booting from a bootable iso image?
<mc44> bluefoxicy: sounds like kernel panic
<bluefoxicy> mc44:  then don't make retarded comments about bugs in the default software.  The solution is obviously to figure out what the problem is and fix the software, not to switch to other software, rebuild a dozen playlists, and retrain the software and the user.
<mc44> SumOfSam: grub does
<ninjagamer> ok im just going to reinstall ubuntu
<mc44> !install | SumOfSam
<ubotu> SumOfSam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ninjagamer> thanks for the help
<tucuna> mc44 / bluefoxicy - ubuntu (both edgy & feisty) crashes occassionally here with some pirate DVDs with burn errors
<Toma-> ...
<mc44> SumOfSam: there are instructions in that link
<SumOfSam> thank you
<bluefoxicy> weird thing is, Rhythmbox doesn't throw an apport crash when it crashes
<St3D|away> anyway to start ubuntu up  n safe mode with no major drivers active ?
<Toma-> bluefoxicy: nothing in .xsession-errors?
<Otacon22> how can i find the obsolated packages?
<bluefoxicy> Toma-:  nope, just window manager stuff.
<graveson> how can i edit grub to add a 2nd disk ( master) to dual boot
<mc44> bluefoxicy: meh, twas a joke dude
<bluefoxicy> ** ERROR **: file mp3-c.c: line 518 (III_huffman_decode): assertion failed: (i <= SSLIMIT * SBLIMIT)
<bluefoxicy> aborting...
<bluefoxicy> Unless that's it
<dabide> can someone help a linux newb? i'm using ubuntu server (edgy) and i have rtorrent installed, when i log in and start rtorrent, it starts downloading the torrents in the watch-directory, but when i close my ssh client, rtorrent stops too - is there a way to have it running, although i'm not connected to the server via ssh?
<stefg> St3D|away: this option should be in the boot-manu
<bluefoxicy> but it doesn't tell me what process that's attached to
<void^> dabide: screen
<mat1980> st3d, I'm sorry... I don't know what you could do. I don't want to suggest you wrong actions.
<stefg> !grub | graveson
<ubotu> graveson: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<St3D|away> ill try it see what happens lol
<St3D|away> Cheers guys
<mc44> bluefoxicy: and if you want to track down a bug, you will have better luck in -motu or -desktop, not here
<dabide> void^: "screen" means what?
<bluefoxicy> mc44:  I thought bugs were offtopic for -devel and -motu (which is a mini -devel)
<graveson> stefg: i already have windows installed, i lost windows after linux install
<chili555> dabide I might try rtorrent <file>.torrent &   the & will free up the terminal.
<marshall> anybody know where i can get ubuntu system panel for feisty?
<collision4> hi
<mc44> bluefoxicy: no, its just you are usually whining about something not finding a bug :p (and -desktop is where they deal with gnome bugs :)
<stefg> graveson: read the howto .... last link.
<void^> dabide: if you run rtorrent in screen, you can detach it, log out, log back in, and reattach it.
<bonee_> Baktaah: ok lets try this again
<dfgas> anyone exprience with yaboot and usb drives?
<bluefoxicy> I must go
<Toma-> bluefoxicy: next time you run rhythmbox, run it with "rhythmbox -d outputfile" and see if its a copy of this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer/+bug/96690
<mc44> bluefoxicy: ttfn
<collision4> having a problem trying to install ubuntu on macbook - when creating a partition with boot camp, says "could not make a partition as some files cannot be moved" - any ideas how to solve?
<collision4> i'm tearing my hair out
<collision4> not that that helps
<tholme> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ark__> join #ubuntu-it
<stefg> does screen work over ssh? so i start a session remotely and detach, go over to the box and attach the session locally?
<sinkorswim> I have an OO document, when I print from OO  on windows the font size is smaller than when i print the same document from OO on ubuntu
<void^> stefg: yes.
<bootsmorris> well guys i have to get back to work.  ill ttyl
<sinkorswim> can anyone explain this?
<stefg> screen is great
<void^> stefg: absolutely.
<spikeb> sinkorswim: different printer settings perhaps
<bonee_> Section "Device"
<bonee_> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<bonee_> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<bonee_> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<bonee_> see its changed
<sinkorswim> spikeb, I've tried on two different printers, same thing both times. ubuntu seems to have a different idea of what a size 12 font is from windows
<stillunknown> sinkorswim: Different fonts, or one uses a built in font of the printer
<rapid> whats the kde log viewer called?
<rapid> comes with kubuntu
<tholme> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<spikeb> hmm
<spikeb> sinkorswim: that is odd.
<sinkorswim> yeah, it's not the document either. I did a simple document with just one paragraph and set it to times new roman size 12, same thing. it prints bigger in ubuntu
<magical_trevsky> rapid, ksystemlog
<blckcts> how do i get around a : (Warning: Linking the shared library xxx against the static library yyy is not portable!).  compliling something.
<DX00> LS
<DX00> LS
<DX00> LS
<blckcts> can i link those libraries myself?
<stillunknown> blckts: Why are you trying to do static linking?
<axbard> Can any one tell me how I can remove my display drivers I got some really shity
<cramop> hi, I have installed 7z-full which can handle RAR archive extraction. How can I make archive manager use that property?
<stefg> sinkorswim: that might be because of the difference in /screen/ dpi resolution. Win uses 96 dpi by default, X uses 72. To have a wysiwyg result the printerdriver might scale differently
<blckcts> stillunknown: do u have a solution?
<sinkorswim> stefg, that makes sense. The bigger font even appears in print preview i.e. the same text takes up 9 lines in ubuntu and only 7 in windows
<blckcts> done configure and i get that on make
<stillunknown> blckcts: No, since i don't have a clue about what you're trying to compile, if you are making something for personal usage, then i wouldn't worry too much about the message.
<sinkorswim> actually not just in print preview but in the main document view itself, i think it's definitly a DPI issue
<blckcts> its a kaffeine plugin
<axbard> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<axbard> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<axbard> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<axbard> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<axbard>      I want to remove it but how??
<blckcts> but not official..
<bonee_> axbard i have the same problem
<stefg> sinkorswim: so edit the X startup command in the gdm-control-applet and add -dpi 96 to the X startup command
<collision4> anyone? - I'm having a problem trying to install ubuntu on macbook - when creating a partition with boot camp, says "could not make a partition as some files cannot be moved" - any ideas how to solve?
<blckcts> can i link the libraries myself before make to get past it?
<sinkorswim> stefg, I'm very new to ubuntu but I'll give that a try after some googling!
<stefg> sinkorswim: and you use the msttcorefonts, right?
<sinkorswim> stefg, yeah, i have those
<vignesh> I just downloaded seamonkey 1.1 from mozilla.org
<vignesh> When I try to access gmail.com I get the following error.
<stefg> sinkorswim: they are scaled for 96 dpi...
<stillunknown> blckcts: If it's an error, i would look in configure for an option to do a dynamic compile.
<vignesh> This document cannot be displayed unless you install the Personal Security Manager (PSM). Download and install PSM and try again, or contact your system administrator
<vignesh> The other sites work fine... Plus gmail works in firefox
<stillunknown> blckcts: I'm away now/
<blckcts> ok thanx stillunknown
<stefg> sinkorswim: so go to system-menu ,admin, login-manager (or similar, everything german here) :)
<sarah> ey
<Mishaal> Does anyone have an idea about the new changes of ubuntu 7.04 ??
<Toma-> Mishaal: read the release notes!
<sarah> i dont now
<s1> I can't boot from the feisty kernel, known bug?
<Toma-> s1: ...why cant you?
<s1> I get a ata xfermode error
<mc44> Mishaal: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<Toma-> have you looked the bug up on launchpad?
<vignesh> anyone has any idea
<s1> Toma-, yeah, tried searching for something similar
<SoylentOrbo> http://lunapark6.com/ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn.html for a nice review
<sinkorswim> stefg, thanks! I had to run "sudo fc-cache -fv" and now it works great.
<wirelessmonkey> so.... how 'bout that local sports team.
<kekos> hi, I have a problem with my pen drive. Ubuntu doesn't recognize it
<DoChun> oh..
<kekos> do you know what's the problem?
<dunstabulos> kekos, does dmesg show anything when you plug it in?
<graveson> can someone help me edit bootloader ( new to all this ) , if i past my needed out on pastebin
<graveson> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<s1> Toma-, found nothing useful, guess I
<s1> Toma-, found nothing useful, guess I'll report iet
<kekos> i dont know what is dmesg, but i don't think so.
<s1> *it
<Toma-> s1: good job :)
<s1> Toma-, bah ;)
<DoChun> kekos, did you install diver?
<kekos> when I plug my pen in, the red light is working all the time
<kekos> no
<bthornton> Got a hardware question that's not directly Linux related (although I run Linux on the hardware in question): I have a Compaq/HP laptop which currently has a PATA hard-drive.  Is it possible that this laptop might also support SATA at the same time?  Or is it one-or-the-other?
* Mishaal is trying to promote Ubutnu in arabia :)
<Toma-> s1: there may be a work around. whats the exact error?
<kekos> what have i to install?
<DoChun> first...you might install pen driver...
<user-land> Hi, anybody using Stellarium ?
<s1> i get something that says error setting xfermode when it finds my /home-disk
<jusama14> hey, does anyone know a good mame emulator for ubuntu?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Toma-> jusama14: xmame
<jusama14> x.mame.net
<jusama14> right?
<Toma-> s1: can you get a copy from a log file of sorts?
<Toma-> !info xmame
<kekos> DoChun : how can i do that?
<ubotu> Package xmame does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Toma-> jusama14: i think theres a package for it already
<jusama14> in package manager?
<Neil-> Can anyone recommend a similar alternative to rhythmbox? I'm sick of mine repeatingly segfaulting out, cant fix it..
<Mishaal> Does Ubuntu work well with Bluetooth Internet Connection ??
<Toma-> jusama14: yep. enable universe and multiverse and try searching for mame
<s1> Toma-, something like dmesg?
<Neil-> I've filed a bug report, but no progress
<jusama14> okay, thank you
<Toma-> s1: thatll do it
<Toma-> Neil-: banshee
<s1> ok, I'll file the bug and add dmesg and lspci to it
<magical_trevsky> http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/5325/screenshot2hh8.png does anyone know why that free space is unusable? it was meant to be for a swap partition
<s1> I haveto reboot this box to get the dmesg
<Neil-> !find banshee
<Neil-> !info banshee
<Neil-> hmm :D
<ubotu> Found: banshee, banshee-daap
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2105 kB, installed size 6204 kB
<fatboysmith> bthornton, you get an answer yet?
<jusama14> found it, thanks
<Mishaal> Does Ubuntu work well with Bluetooth Internet Connection ??
<soundray> kekos: you don't need a driver for a USB memory stick. Did you check dmesg output after plugging it in?
<bthornton> fatboysmith: yeah, in #hardware
<ubuntu_> ello
<bthornton> fatboysmith: thanks tho
<Toma-> s1: ok. link me to the bug once its all up
<gnomee> holaa
<gnomee> necesito ayuda
<soundray> Mishaal: if you don't get a response, it's quite possible that no one who is currently reading the channel has tried it.
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gnomee> sobre ubuntu
<kekos> sounray : no, how can i check that?
<kekos> soundray : no, how can i check that?
<variant> hmm, i just burnt an audio cd with serpentine, it was a stream i ripped from the net and it has named it "Enya - In Conversation" although it's a trance stream... wthats goin on ther ethen?
<soundray> kekos: open a terminal window and run dmesg
<imc_> Anyone know what repo holds acroread for feisty?
<GigaClon> this is crazy, twice now when I have upgraded it has removed my swap partition from auto-mounting.
<imc_> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> imc_: none
<imc_> Ah
<Alinux> hello all, for my "00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)" wireless card th solution described here dosen't work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/63989/+viewstatus , maybe somoone knows howto fix
<variant> GigaClon: swap doesn't get mounted
<imc_> THAT one
<imc_> Thanks Tritium ;)
<tritium> imc_: had to be removed, since Adobe won't let anyone redistribute it
<quasar7> I don't think acroread is in the repos anymore
<jusama14> hey tom
<jusama14> still there?
<imc_> Right, I thought though that someone was hosting it..........
<GigaClon> variant, well my swap isn't where is supposed to be, my machine now has 0MB swap
<imc_> THanks much
<Possum> Pssh... talking to an etch user who won't install latest nvidia driver because module-assistant won't let him -_-;;
<tritium> imc_: maybe someone is, but I don't know about it :)
<jusama14> i installed xmame through package manager, but I do not know where to find the program lol
<imc_> I shall discover it. Meanwhile, off to Adobe.com!
<variant> GigaClon: it's not a big deal. run mkswap /dev/YOURSWAPPARTITION and swapon /dev/yourswappartiiton
<GigaClon> I know how to fix the problem I am just peeved that it keeps happending
<Loco> hi somebody knows a process called wflogs? its from a firewall, yesterday for a moment it start using more and more ram and swap memory 'till it used the 99% of both of them then the pc got frost
<soundray> imc_: I upgraded from edgy to feisty with acroread in place. It is still working, so there is a chance that you can install the one from edgy multiverse, using dpkg.
<variant> GigaClon: so it happens every six months big deal, never happneed to me
<pemdasi> I have a quick question (hopefully) that I can not find so far.  Where does nvidia-settings store it's config file?
<imc_> Ahhhhhhh thanks soundray
<soundray> kekos: are you following?
<jusama14>  i installed xmame through package manager, but I do not know where to find the program lol
<kekos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18830/
<kekos> that's the output
<stefg> GigaClon: run blkid in a term to get a listing of your partitions. compare the UUID of your swap with the one mentioned in /etc/fstab. if it's not the same, enter the new UUID of your swap in fstab
<quasar7> jusama, try running xmame from the terminal
<nix`> can anyone tell me where i can find openoffice 2.2 deb packages for warty
<kekos> soundray : are you looking at that?
<void^> i prefer to not use uuids for swap, as swap tends to get a reformat every now and then
<jusama14> does anyone here know how i can open xmame? I installed it through package manager
<Toma-> jusama14: its a command line application
<MalMen> what is the name of package installer
<soundray> kekos: remove the stick, it's giving your machine a headache...
<Pici> Anyone happen to know the bitchx ctrl command to go back a window. I know that forward is ctrl-w n
<GigaClon> whats the command for listing harddrives
<kekos> :)
<kekos> done
<jusama14> Toma-, How do I find the command line
<kekos> what can i do?
<jusama14> Like, what to type in
<imc_> soundray looks like it's still there indeed,thanks
<tritium> nix`: warty is no longer supported.  There won't be any.
<soundray> kekos: did you plug it into the PC direct or via a hub?
<Pepetideo> hello guys ... anyone know how to get the mic to capture sound? Its seems quite odd... I never had this problem before but in feisty cannot make it work!!!
<St3D|away> does ubuntu have a restore option where oyu can take i back to  the very beginning
<kekos> direct, I have a laptop
<stefg> GigaClon: sudo fdsik -l to see your partition table, blkid to see th UUIDs
<Toma-> jusama14: open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories) and run xmame. it will tell you what to do from there
<nix`> tritium, will I be able to install by downloading the .tar.gz file from openoffice.org ?
<soundray> St3D|away: the entire installation or just your user data?
<tritium> nix`: you should be able to
<St3D|away> entire
<stefg> GigaClon: *fdisk -l* that is
<soundray> kekos: have you got any other USB devices, and do any of them work?
<nix`> tritium, is it a source package ?
<jusama14> Toma-,  ERROR: required files are missing, the game cannot be run.
<kekos> yes a mouse
<jusama14> I have not gotten a game for it, when i do, where do i put it?
<asherZ> #ubuntu-effects
<St3D|away> soundray entire is possible..
<jusama14> and what type of file does it have to be?
<tritium> nix`: no idea.  I've not looked at it
<soundray> St3D|away: do a fresh install. Takes 30 minutes max
<nix`> tritium, thanks anyway
<Toma-> jusama14: run "man xmame" and thatll give you more instructions
<St3D|away> i have a problem with that
<soundray> kekos: no other storage devices?
<kekos> no
<moone> Anyone else have choppy video in Fesity? Edgy video worked fine, Feisty upgraded from Edgy video worked fine, but clean reinstalled Feisty video is choppy.
<soundray> kekos: use my nick please. Can you try another USB port?
<St3D|away> when i install i cant see the monitor, as its not supported until after installs complete. last tim i had to use my m8s monitor
<kekos> ok
<soundray> St3D|away: try installing from the alternate CD
<St3D|away> which one ?
<foxiness> when i add support ntfs to ubuntu by automix,did this give me perm to write/read to all device ext/int one like usb,coz my friend can not wirte to ext usb drive.
<soundray> !alternate | St3D|away
<ubotu> St3D|away: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<stefg> St3D|away: then use the alternate installer, see !alternate
<St3D|away> :)
<kekos> soundray : I think that it's doing the same
<fatboysmith> foxiness you have to rerun tool on new drives ntfs-3g
<St3D|away> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tritium> !automatix > foxiness
<soundray> kekos: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<kekos> soundray : Feisty
<jusama14> ahh!
<Mishaal> #ubuntu-arab  :)
<jusama14> i'm trying to uninstall wine from package manager
<jusama14> but it keeps saying
<jusama14> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/totem/totem-mozilla_2.16.2-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<jusama14>   403 Access Forbidden
<fatboysmith> gksu ntfs-config
<soundray> kekos: with the caveat of this being a remote diagnosis, I would classify this as a hardware problem. Can you try the stick in another computer?
<TECH_1> Ubuntu needs to go back to the drawing board.....it works too good.
<asdx> awesome news about dell choosing ubuntu :)
<jusama14> i'm trying to uninstall wine from package manager, but it keeps saying this error: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/totem/totem-mozilla_2.16.2-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<jusama14>   403 Access Forbidden
<kekos> soundray : I have used the pen drive this morning in a computer running Windows XP
<TECH_1> Yea..maybe it will clean Dells rep.
<kekos> i dont think that is a hardware problem
<soundray> kekos: it could still be your USB hardware.
<stefg> jusama14: don't repeat, it's noisy enough in here... set your sources.list to a different mirror and sudo apt-get update then
<jusama14> dude, i'm a noob. what is sources.list how do i change it?
<thelostpatrol> hi i have a problem installing gaim through automatix. it says there's a fatal error. this is after i already uninstalled it. can anyone help me install this?
<stefg> !easysource | jusama14
<ubotu> jusama14: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CirroX> thelostpatrol: sudo apt-get install gaim ?
<sarah> hey
<kekos> I dont know, I have change my mouse and it is working in all ports, and the pen used to work when i was using windows
<jusama14> Toma-, Are you still there??
<CirroX> thelostpatrol: did you try it via command line ?
<Flannel> !automatix | thelostpatrol
<stefg> jusama14: even simpler: open syaptic
<ubotu> thelostpatrol: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sarah> heyho
<sarah> loser
<kekos> thank you, anyway
<jusama14> i have synaptic open
<__ew__> Anyone know when Feisty will upgrade to Python 2.5.1 *final* ?
<thelostpatrol> i'm a noob please tell me what to open to do a command line install
<Toma-> jusama14: yep.
<mc44> __ew__: feisty is unlikey to upgrade python
<CirroX> thelostpatrol: open a terminal an type : sudo apt-get install gaim
<soundray> kekos: mice aren't very demanding. You'd really have to find another storage device to narrow down the error source.
<jusama14> Toma-, I have read through all the information. This guide still does not tell me how to launch a game
<Ali_ix> thelostpatrol: text-mode install si available via alternate cd or dvd
<stefg> jusama14: check the preferences - packge sources
<jusama14> and how do i exit the thing...i can't type anything
<CirroX> thelostpatrol: that should do the trick, if not please let me know the error
<Toma-> jusama14: you can read the documentation on the xmame website aswell. :)
<jusama14> lol, I just want to play 1 game, w/out sound or anything
<thelostpatrol> where do i open this terminal
<thelostpatrol> i don't see the option, sorry
<jusama14> stefg, I do not see package sources
<shwag> why is my mouse jumpy whenever I use the keyboard ??
<__ew__> Can someone point me to docs on how to downgrade a package (Feisty's Python 2.5.1rc1 appears to have a bug that is breaking my Django and I'd like to downgrade to Python 2.4)
<CirroX> thelostpatrol : under the menu aand then accesoires
<Ali_ix> thelostpatrol: ypou should download desktop alternate cd and boot from it,
<thelostpatrol> oh sorry i got it now thanks
<moon1> Choppy video in Feisty, anyone? Edgy video worked fine and Fesity-upgraded-from-Edgy video worked fine, but Feisty-clean-reinstalled video is choppy.
<shwag> __ew__: apt-get remove    apt-get install
<CirroX> thelostpatrol: good luck!
<stefg> jusama14: i run agerman locale, might be different... third menu: Settings, package sources
<bagrupe> __ew__: python 2.4 can be installed parallely
<mc44> moon1: you have installed graphics drivers?
<MonsieurBon> hello
<shwag> moon1:  the kind of video is important information
<moon1> Just about any files I can find.
<thelostpatrol> thanks for the help guys, i'll install in a second and see what happens
<mc44> moon1: what graphics card?
<__ew__> I also need mod_python version 2.4.  I tried apt-get remove  apt-get install but apt said "E: Package libapache2-mod-python2.4 has no installation candidate"
<m0r7rey> Hi i have a question - How can i write in other languages through ubuntu :) Sorry 3 day on linux ;)
<jusama14> stefg, I see: General, columns and fonts, colors, files, networks, and distribution
<moon1> This is an old AT Radeon 7500.
<not_a_k> does ubuntu have a group member limit?
<MonsieurBon> I installed vpnc and network-manager-vpnc. How can I configure VPN connections through network manager? When I click on the applet I only get "manual configuration". I'm using static IP on this computer for various reasons.
<shwag> moon1: buy a new card
<ouioui> hi i'm trying to find the name of the program which is used for changing the sound volume on feisty with the extra touch keyboard because since i've install keytouch i only could use amixer
<not_a_k> can a user be a member of lots and lots and lots of groups?
<Kaepora> http://digg.com/security/www_hd_dvd_key_com_Easy_to_remember_access_to_the_magic_number
<shwag> MonsieurBon: i went back to vpnc command line.  the gui gave me troubles.
<not_a_k> on an old freebsd machine i was stuck at 16 and had to recompile the kernel to get anymore
<jusama14> Toma-, They actually don't have the documentation on the site, if you could please help me get this 1 game running I would be very gratefu
<moon1> Is such an old card really that much of a problem?
<shwag> MonsieurBon: and that is actually the same issue...the vpnc menu disappears when you use static ip...go figure.
<Toma-> jusama14: i havent used it in a long while :( id be just reading the docs from their website
<Flannel> __ew__: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cavicster> how do you list the filesystems that the mount command supports?
<kekos> soundray - I have asked in other forum, they have told me that it could be that the pen is formatted as NTFS
<shwag> MonsieurBon: the network-manager is like very beta.
<mc44> moon1: it shouldnt be if it was working on edgy
<mc44> moon1: are you using the fglrx drivers?
<__ew__> Flannel: I just upgraded to Feisty
<kekos> it should be formatted as ext3 or Fat32
<shwag> cavicster: the mount command is just and alias.. its the kernel that supports them.
<stefg> jusama14: try to find the setting in synaptic where the sources for the downloads are specified. simply set that to somthing different than US
<hilfe> poland plis
<m0r7rey> Hi i have a question - How can i write in other languages through ubuntu :) Sorry 3 day on linux ;)
<jusama14> stefg, ohk, thx
<moon1> Is flgx enabled by default?
<hilfe> poland plis
<kekos> I just wanted to let you know, thanks
<mc44> moon1: nope
<soundray> kekos: unlikely. Ubuntu would read NTFS just fine if it was that.
<MonsieurBon> shwag, well, the only thing I'm looking for, is an indicator, that shows whether i've established a connection or not. Do you know some other way to do that?
<moon1> It's a clean install, haven't messed with anything yet.
<CirroX> m0r7rey: what do you mean ? system language ?
<shwag> m0r7rey: no idea. i only speak english unfortunately.
<Flannel> __ew__: Feisty has python2.5
<mc44> moon1: try going into system->admin-> restricted driver manager
<CirroX> m0r7rey: or openoffice spelling check or something ?
<m0r7rey> i mean like writing in Bulgarian
<hilfe> poland
<m0r7rey> no just in forums
<shwag> MonsieurBon: with vpnc?  you could write a script that checks  ifconfig
<cprgmswr2> help
<moon1> Restricted driver manager says I don't have anything with restricted drivers.
<cprgmswr2> oops sorry
<soundray> kekos: do you have any valuable data on the device?
<cavicster> schwag, is there a way to look at what the kernel supports. Look at the sources?
<shwag> MonsieurBon: or go fix the vpnc gui sources
<jusama14> Toma-, You know more about this than I, I am completely new to linux and I do not under stand these commands or know how to exectute them
<__ew__> Flannel: So should I do 'apt-get remove python && apt-get install python-2.4' or similar?
<jusama14> execute*
<trumpeter2003> I sure wish there was a way to remove the default -- from being appended to signautres ... lame example of programmers thinking they know what clients want and not giving them complete freedom for configuration!
<delire> i have two Ubuntu 7.04 machines on a LAN, one of which has attached a working printer. is there a good HOWTO for sharing that printer with the other over the LAN? i've only found docs for Edgy..
<mc44> moon1: ah your card must be too old, never mind
<m0r7rey> how to change the language from English to say Bulgarian :) that's what i mena
<MonsieurBon> shwag, that's a bit over my skills! :) Like the taskbar lock symbol in windows
<stefg> !info language-support-bg
<ubotu> language-support-bg: metapackage for Bulgarian language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.04+20070320 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<mc44> moon1: are you running compiz or beryl?
<shwag> MonsieurBon: yah...well, no solution. wait for someone else to do it then.
<w00dr0w> IT WORKS!
<w00dr0w> woot
* MonsieurBon waits
<shwag> owls
<moon1> ooh! yeah, I have the desktop effects on. let me try disabling that.
<w00dr0w> took me forever to figure out how to get gaim to work with irc
<m0r7rey> yeah i saw it from there but how i change it in order to write with it ??
<cavicster> i thought that there was something in /proc to see supported file systems. I just cannot remember where it was
<moon1> but I used to have this machine with an even older ATI Radeon 7000, and video worked fine there, too.
<shwag> w00dr0w: is it worth it? i always use gnome-xchat
<w00dr0w> no x-chat on this distro of ubuntu
<Wriest> how do I use cmopiz?
<dak> how come ubuntu is patched with ipw3945 wifi drivers but doesnt have a package for them ?
<Wriest> compiz*
<w00dr0w> anyways, back to the reason im here
<mc44> Wriest: what video card?
<stefg> m0r7rey: sudo apt-get install language-support-bg , then add a keyboard switcher to your gnme-panel
<Wriest> NVidia 6100 GPU
<shwag> why is my mouse jumpy whenever I use the keyboard ??
<m0r7rey> stefg thank you i will try it :)
<jusama14> Toma-, anyway their docs are not on their website
<Flannel> __ew__: why do you want 2.4?  2.5 is the standard version on Feisty
<mc44> Wriest: try going into System -> preferences -> desktop effects
<Mishaal> Does linux work well in DELL laptops ??
<Wriest> ok
<__ew__> Flannel: 2.5.1rc1 has a bug in the way it handles dictionary .get()   It is breaking my Django installation.
<w00dr0w> if anyone has the time (and knows the ways of ubuntu) i need help transfering files from one HDD to another. If anyone can help me please whisper me so im not filled with all this other text
<beni> Mishaal: it should ;)
<s1> Toma-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/111822
<shatrat> Mishaal, depends on the wireless and graphics chipsets, but everthing else is probably fine
<w00dr0w> yes, linux works on prettymuch every computer known to man
<Flannel> __ew__: did you file a bug against it at launchpad?
<beni> Mishaal: try a live CD, eg the Ubuntu one
<cavicster> Mishaal: Backtrack works on my latitude d620
<Wriest> will that be in beryl settings
<hilfe> hej poland plis
<__ew__> Flannel: I'm just looking into that now.  But, I'd like to get my Django working first.
<cavicster> wireless is still finicky, but it has a PCMCIA slot.
<m0r7rey> stefg: thanks a lot it worked :)
<moon1> mc44: thanks for the tip! I feel kinda foolish now. video looks much better without desktop effects.
<Mishaal> i guess it doesn`s.when it is of ATI Graphics beni :)
<mc44> Wriest: eh? you cant run compiz and beryl at the same time
<stefg> m0r7rey: np :-)
<__ew__> So the question remains, how do I get mod_python 2.4 in Feisty?
<Wriest> I did not know that
<mc44> moon1: no problems. If you want desktop effects, are you using totem for videos?
<beni> Mishaal: waah okay ATI could get you in trouble.. but I exeperienced n1 compatibility with the nvidia drivers ;)
<Toma-> thanks s1
<moon1> yeah, I'm using totem.
<moon1> and democracyplayer.
<Wriest> mc44 So if I have beryl I can't use compiz?
<mc44> Wriest: not at the same time
<lcphr3ak> Alright, i found my issue with VNC. It's with Beryl. Is there a way to connect via vino (VNC) to a computer with Beryl running?
<mc44> moon1: try using VLC with desktop effects, may work better
<hilfe> i have scripi instal nvidia and beryl
<swuboo> I believe Beryl and Compiz have a merged version out, though.
<Mishaal> perhaps no one uses ubntu in arabia except me. that is why i am trying to promote it :)
<Mishaal> beni
<beni> swuboo: imho not now
<jusama14> hello? Any help?
<moon1> mc44: i'll try that later. thanks for the tips!
<libervisco> Hello people
<Flannel> __ew__: you dont.  The only python apache module is for 2.5
<moon1> gotta lunch.
<Wriest> mc: SO I can Disable Beryl and use Compiz? right
<stefg> !pl | hilfe
<ubotu> hilfe: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<s1> Toma-, think it'll be enough?
<beni> Mishaal: hehe :) I'm sorry but i cant help you out with ATI graphic cards, but my buddy got some trouble with it
<swuboo> beni: Ah, their de-fork isn't out yet?
<libervisco> there seems to be a bug in migration assistant in feisty
<w00dr0w> So i could really use some help getting some files transferred from 1 HDD to another, if anyone can help please (and i mean pretty please with whipped-cream, chocolate sauce, butterscotch, and a cherry to top it all off)
<soundray> lcphr3ak: I don't think so. VNC just doesn't support OpenGL
<__ew__> Flannel: ok.  Thanks for your input.
<Mishaal> i am not gonna work on ATI beni :)
<Toma-> s1: gimme a sec ill pic thru
<w00dr0w> send me a tell, so im not filled with all this otherr text
<beni> Mishaal: Okay, Good Luck and never lose the hope ;)
<Anarch> Sticky keys: Just turned them on by accident, haven't found out how to turn them off, <Enter> doesn't work on xterms any more, I need the computer for work now, help!
<Wriest> mc44: I only see Desktop Background under the Systems Preferences
<lcphr3ak> soundray: crap, and i knew i should have setup ssh! (i'm not even remotly near my server). Is SSH enabled by default?
<Flannel> __ew__: however, that bug ought to be fixed quickly, so reporting it is a good thing
<lcphr3ak> soundray: or atleast telnet?
<Flannel> lcphr3ak: no.  Nothing is listening by default
<mc44> Wriest: are you running feisty?
<swuboo> Anarch:  System, Preferences, Accessibility, Keyboard Accessibility.
<__ew__> Flannel: yep, will-do.  Thanks.
<soundray> lcphr3ak: neither. You'll have to ring someone and ask them to 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<Anarch> swuboo: THANKS.  Trying ...
<m0r7rey> How can i change the font colour of "Applications" at the top corner ?
<lcphr3ak> soundray: yeah, i was thinking that, but no one is home :-/
<swuboo> Anarch:  You should be able to disable sticky-keys /entirely/ there.
<w00dr0w> soo noone wants to help the naive?
<w00dr0w> :'(
<jusama14> Does anyone here know how to use xmame?
<swuboo> w00dr0w:  I don't know if I'll be able to help, but what's your problem?
<w00dr0w> i dont want to logon as root to do this
<soundray> w00dr0w: give a bit more detail. And leave out the decorations.
<w00dr0w> swuboo, can i msg you so im not confused by all the text flying by?
<cramop> hi, I have installed 7z-full which can handle RAR archive extraction. How can I make archive manager use that property?
<Anarch> swuboo: There's no "System" menu (this is Kubuntu); guessing you mean "System Settings".
<soundray> swuboo, w00dr0w, we could go to #ubuntu-classroom
<nickspoon> cramop: You could just install rar.
<m0r7rey> Is there a way i can change the font colour of "Applications" at the top corner ?  Thanks in advanced
<w00dr0w> ill be there with bells on
<swuboo> Anarch:  Sorry, no.  I meant System, but I was referring to Gnome.  I've never used Kubuntu.
<Wriest> mc44: no I'm running edgy
<mc44> !compiz | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mc44> Wriest: read those links for instructions
<Catball> Hi, I had a few questions. I'm testing Ubuntu in VMWare for one of my friends without having to reboot my Windows host OS. I may virtually eaven install it to a virtual hard-drive. But I had a few questions. The first one is,
<Anarch> swuboo: So belatedly I tried `/topic #kubuntu` and learned of that channel's existence.  I'll try there.  Thanks.
<m0r7rey> Is there a way i can change the font colour of "Applications" at the top corner ?  Thanks in advanced
<Catball> Isn't there a file somewhere something like /etc/local.start where you can put commands you'd like to have the system run before the login prompt comes up? For example, if I wanted my system to automatically run Speech-Dispatcher, /etc/init.d/Speech-Dispatcher, couldn't I just put that command into that file?
<Wriest> oh ok
<Wriest> thanx
<cramop> nickspoon, I'd prefer packages from the main section
<ubuntunewbie> Hi, I'm having problems with a fresh install of Feisty. WPA-PSK is causing me grief. I've got it working but it working but i need to "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" every boot to get it to connect. Has anyone got any ideas as to why or how I can fix it..... - I created config manually based on instructions at -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=wpa-psk. thanks.
<soundray> Catball: /etc/rc.local
<nickspoon> cramop: Hmm, the only one in main is the one that extracts rar, isn't it?
<Catball> Ah
<MonsieurBon> I have no sound from youtube videos. How can I fix this?
<cramop> nickspoon, 7z extracts rar
<jusama14> Can someone help me run a game on xmame?
<Catball> The other question. If I install Ubuntu onto a hard-drive and remove gdm with apt-get uninstall gdm, or whatever, will Ubuntu's then launch into the standard terminal?
<nickspoon> cramop: So does unrar-free.
<cramop> nickspoon, isn't it odd that I cannot get any preferences for archive manager application?
<soundray> Catball: it's better to disable gdm with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<Wriest> mc44: Don't I type this !compiz | Wriest in the terminal
<cramop> nickspoon, unrar-free does not work for some rar files
<soundray> Catball: that way, you don't have to remove any metapackages that depend on gdm.
<m0r7rey> Is there a way to directly update from ubuntu to kubuntu ?
<MonsieurBon> huh, it has fixed itself":)
<mc44> Wriest: no, read the links from ubotu for instructions
<nickspoon> cramop: I don't think you can do that, then.
<soundray> m0r7rey: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', then select a kde session at the login window
<Pelo> m0r7rey,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Catball> Ah
<m0r7rey> ok thanks  :)
<nickspoon> cramop: Not without changing the code anyway.
<Pelo> m0r7rey,  that will make both desktops available to you you can select which you want from the login screen
<stefg> cramop: fileroller isn't aware that 7zip can extract rar-files...you could try to symlink the 7zip binary to rar, but that'll only work if the syntax is the same
<ubuntunewbie> can anyone help with my wpa-psk wireless not connecting at boot? Am running a fresh copy of Feisty
<Catball> Does anyone here know of any good accessible IRC client for Ubuntu that works well with the Orca screen-reading software? Orca is a screen-access program for the blind/visually-impaired.
<mc44> nickspoon: and with it being non-free, that could be tricky
<nickspoon> mc44: I mean changing the code of file-roller, silly.
<tomb_> hello everyone
<mc44> Catball: you might try asking in #ubuntu-accessibility
<ubuntunewbie> anyone?
<jusama14> Can anyone help me use xmame?
<predaeus> ubuntunewbie, did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs not sure if it might help though
<Wriest> mc44: which one is better in your opinion, Beryl  or Compiz?
<mc44> Wriest: depends, only you can decide :)
<ubuntunewbie> thanks predaeus - i'll have a look
<jusama14> Please, can someone help me figure out how to use xmame???
<Catball> Also, in Gnome-terminal, I know Ubuntu supports the "ifconfig eth0" or whatever command. (I have a static network) so that means I'd have to manually configure eth0 all the time. But is there any easyer dialog-based way taht lets you enter the information? Because I find opening up /etc/resolv.conf etc to be a bit repetitive.
<Wriest> oh ok
<predaeus> Wriest, actually the Compiz and Beryl projects will be/are joined again, so there is only one project again ...yeeeeha
<AForgue> O_o
<Wriest> mc44: so there's no need to get compiz
<mc44> Wriest: not if you like beryl
<Catball> Especially having to type something like sudo ifconfig eth0 <IP.address up sudo route add default gw <IP.address sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf ..etc. Very repetitive entering information that way eaven from the Live CD>
<buddha> need help for Oo from MS office where find help
<predaeus> Catball, I think there is some Network Manager in Ubuntu that does things like that. Sorry I am on Xubuntu now so can't check the details. Should be somewhere in your System menu.
<stefg> Catball: as i read about orca it might be that chatzilla is a good IRC client to work with it, since it is only a firefox exension
<Gaspro> got a question upon /etc/network/interfaces: i did those lines with a goal in mind: if eth0 cable gets disconnected and then re-connected, the pc should connect again to ADSL service... why this doesn't works ?
<Gaspro> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<Gaspro> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/init.d/iptables
<Gaspro> post-up  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<__Ace__> how can I access the panel at the top of the screen with the keyboard?
<mc44> Catball: network-applet?
<Wriest> mc44: yes I like beryl but is trying to learn the max on beryl, but it's so much
<__Ace__> gnome
<shwag> the System Monitor panel only shows percentage of network being used. What can I use to actually get a throughput in kilobytes ?
<Catball> I'm basically searching for an alternitive way of setting up my network interfaces beyond ifconfig.
<shwag> i used to use DU Meter in windows and it was great.
<cramop> thanks stefg and nickspoon
<Catball> But I'm stuck with a keyboared. And I can't see a monitor. LOL
<axbard> I have a problem I installed new grafic drivers (i have ati 9800pro) and when I run fglrxinfo I get this display: :0.0  screen: 0
<axbard> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<axbard> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<axbard> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)
<__Ace__> anyone?
<__Ace__> there gotta be some shortkey for it
<mc44> Catball: then a gui wont help? as I said, gnome uses network-applet to do that
<predaeus> __Ace__, try ctrl-esc
<predaeus> not sure
<__Ace__> no go
<bigjohnto> which would be a better way to backup a system? dump or tar?
<predaeus> __Ace__, hm no idea then sry
<__Ace__> works in kde I think though
<soundray> Catball: by default, you can setup interfaces permanently via /etc/network/interfaces (man interfaces has syntax info)
<predaeus> __Ace__, yea in xfce too
<stefg> !backup | bigjohnto
<ubotu> bigjohnto: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shwag> i prefer rsync for backups
<bigjohnto> thanks stefg
<St3D|away> anyone know of good dvd to divx ripper/convertor
<FakeOutdoorsman> i agree with shwag for computer to computer backups
<dooglus> in nautilus, I've set it up with "single click to open items".  is there some way of having "hover" select items?
<shatrat> St3D|away, theres a program called dvdrip in the repos i think, but I dont use it much
<shwag> dooglus: that would be cool
<__Ace__> uh, ALT+F1 apparently
<raphis> hello people
<Catball> Okay, how do I get to the system menu of the Gnome desktop?
<Catball> I hoped at first that the Intneret submenu was where you setup stuff using the desktop. But I see that it contains Evolution and firefox web browser, and something else.
<St3D|away> ooh nice
<raphis> has anybody know better program to play mp3 than xmms ?????????????????????????
<KonLy> Is there a distro I should wait for before I start downloading Ubuntu 7.04? Any *Hot new* one's comeing out?
<Catball>  Remember, I'm amazingly using this through speech. Wich I think kis just amazing!
<stefg> Catball: alt-f1 and left-arrow twice
<St3D|away> shatrat where do you find out  the whoel list of tool available
<Catball> is just
<jusama14> Can someone help me use xmame?
<trumpeter2003> raphis: amaroK?
<mc44> Catball: just run network-applet
<raphis> hmmm
<raphis> i should try :D
<soundray> Catball: stefg is almost right (right arrow twice or left arrow once)
<raphis> do u know where i can get it?
<trumpeter2003> KonLy: Ubuntu is on the every 6 month new distro plan. So getting a version doesn't mean that you can upgrade later without the fear of loss to data.
<jusama14> Can someone help me use xmame?
<trumpeter2003> raphis: apt-get install amarok
<raphis> thanx ;] 
<stefg> soundray: erm... thanks for not publishing my left-right confusion too much :-)
<shatrat> St3D|away, not sure what you mean by whole list available.  you can search around in Synaptic but I dont think youll find anything but dvd rip.  I use k9copy to copy dvds and I believe it also has a function for making mpeg4s as well
<jusama14> I have already installed it using package manager
<Catball> What if  you spessify an interface as an argument to network-applet like network-applet eth0?
<hele> Should xorg-driver-fglrx work normaly with radeon 9800? I get black screen of death. I read somewhere that it is problem with xSeries adapters.
<hauks> when i enable desctop effects, the screen just turnes brown, and i can't see anything. I've downloaded beryl, but don't get it working... any tips fellow ubuntu users? :)
<soundray> stefg: welcome :)
<Guitrokr> when i type messages to people in gaim on ubuntu it does random things midsentence while im typing, like redirect my typing to the middle of the sentence or something, or flip my cube around wildly, or select another window, or drop down the right click menu, and all i'm doing is typing, does anyone else have this problem?
<trumpeter2003> jusama14: You might want look at this site, as it is the main site for xmame, http://x.mame.net/
<Swarms> Hey, anyone who got a joostaccount who might consider sending an invite? :)
<soundray> Catball: it's not designed to be used via the command line.
<jusama14> trumpeter2003, Yes, I have looked at that site
<aomarc> anyone know where the best place to ask an external harddrive question is
<deepsa> !7.10
<jusama14> however, they do not give you insturctions on where to put the game and how to launch the game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> aomarc: ask here if it's ubuntu-related
<trumpeter2003> 7.10 comes out in about 5 months and is named gutsy
<stefg> aomarc: ask your qustion and we'll see
<deepsa> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<deepsa> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<aomarc> I just upgraded to Feisty and my external harddrive wouldn't mount. So I mounted it manually, but it keeps getting mounted read-only
<aomarc> any help
<DShepher1> deepsa: you can message the bot in private /msg ubout <text>
<stefg> aomarc: waht filesystem is it?
<trumpeter2003> aomarc: You might need to build write support for the file system it is using
<paulo> I need help... I've taken away the menu bar from Konqueror and I need it back... I just don't know what to do
<aomarc> ntfs
<stefg> !fuse | ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<andy__> is it possible to use two monitors plus the TV on a Nvidia 7600GT card?
<trumpeter2003> aomarc: apt-get install ntfs-3g, change /etc/fstab to use ntfs-3g instead of ntfs for the file system
<paulo> please someone help me
<DShepher1> paulo: try asking in #kubuntu.. those guys are experts there :-)
<stefg> !ntfs-3g | aomarc
<ubotu> aomarc: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Possum> andy__, I don't know that particular card, but if it's like mine, then no
<Catball> How well does Ubuntu work with multi-channel support on sound cards, mixing audio streams etc?
<comrade`phil> hmm
<Catball> Like, using a speech-system while playing an audio file or something?
<andy__> Possum, what is holding it back?
<predaeus> Catball, probably depends heavily on what card you are using
<Possum> andy__, mine lets me do two monitors or one monitor and s-video to tv, but not both at once (it's a hardware limitation, not something *nix specific)
<hauks>  when i enable desctop effects, the screen just turnes brown, and i can't see anything. I've downloaded beryl, but don't get it working... any tips fellow ubuntu users? :)
<predaeus> -probably
<Guitrokr> when i type messages to people in gaim on ubuntu it does random things midsentence while im typing, like redirect my typing to the middle of the sentence or something, or flip my cube around wildly, or select another window, or drop down the right click menu, and all i'm doing is typing, does anyone else have this problem?
<tristanbob_> anyone having problems with metacity not starting after a reboot?
<soundray> Catball: it's principally supported.
<jusama14> Can someone help me use xmame?
<hauks> Guitrokr,  try using amsn instead
<jusama14> Can someone help me use xmame?
<Guitrokr> i use AIM, does it have support for that?
<tristanbob_> but it starts fine when I run the command "metacity"
<andy__> Possum, ah ok.
<predaeus> Catball, check http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/  for how cards are supported
<Possum> andy__, you might wanna google though; you have a newer card than me :)
<soundray> jusama14: apparently not. Repeating it won't help. Come back in an hour or so, when different people have logged on.
<aomarc> thanks i will try that now
<soundray> !games > jusama14, for the meantime, look at ubotu's pm
<trumpeter2003> jusama14: Go here, yet again I'm giving you this link after you said you already had visited the page, http://x.mame.net/, and click on those wonderful links they provide on the left to narrow down your issue to be an exact question
<w00dr0w> ok, who here can figure out how to get write access to an NTFS drive without any possible damage to the drive partition?
<hendrik> hello
<w00dr0w> if you know, join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<hendrik> hello
<w00dr0w> hi
<jusama14> trumpeter2003, again, I will tell you that I have looked through their entire site and found no piece of information that helps
<hauks> yo
<trumpeter2003> w00dr0w: ntfs-3g is pretty stable and I've had no issues with it
<ydo> w00dr0w: ntfs-3g
<Possum> w00dr0w, you're gonna be waiting for an answer for some time
<hauks>  when i enable desctop effects, the screen just turnes brown, and i can't see anything. I've downloaded beryl, but don't get it working... any tips fellow ubuntu users? :)
<DShepher1> !ntfs > w00dr0w
<bur[n] er> hauks: video card type?
<bur[n] er> hauks: have the restricted drivers?
<trumpeter2003> jusama14: Then ask for a more speific answer than help with xmame, but it isn't as simple as saying, how do I mount a drive to linux
<RockClimber> hey, do the live cds include a repartitioning tool (like qtparted or somesuch) to resize existing partitions
<Possum> w00dr0w, there's always _some_ (extremely small with ntfs-3g) chance that ntfs write will break
<hauks> bur[n] er,  yes
<soundray> RockClimber: gparted
<hauks> the video card works just fine
<RockClimber> soundray, thanks
<hendrik> join #Ubuntu-nl
<jusama14> How do i launch a game on xmame, where do i put it, what's the command?
<andy__> Possum, I will do some googling :)
<drachen> I'm trying to set up an ssh file server and a VNC server on my ubuntu box. SSH is halfway set up, I can get in using a PuTTY client, but not a file sharing client. VNC I'm stumped.
<Possum> andy__, good luck, but don't get your hopes up :P
<andy__> but in Windows, it also works like yours so
<andy__> Possum, I don't ;)
<ydo> I'm currently compiling linux-2.6.21-rc7-mm2.. but what about the 'restricted drivers' (which I need for wlan).. where are those and how do I use them with a custom kernel?
<bur[n] er> drachen: try winscp as the file transfer client?
<andy__> how can I still use IRC but all other internet traffic is "dead"?
<andy__> so weird. stupid isp
<void^> ydo: you find and compile them yourself manually. can be tricky with -mm kernels.
<bur[n] er> drachen: use gnome?  if so, just turn on "remote desktop"
<bur[n] er> hauks: you didn't tell me what kind of card :P
<drachen> burner: I will try those, brb
<hauks> oh, sec
<stefg> !info vnc4server | drachen
<ubotu> drachen: vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1066 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<soundray> drachen: a standalone vncserver you start by entering 'vncserver'
<trumpeter2003> jusama14: Do you use a front-end application to xmame, or are you trying to interact directly with the xmame package?
<bur[n] er> vncserver is not an ideal way to share you desktop if you want to see the same display as displayed on the local monitor!
<ydo> void^: is there a source package?
<ydo> void^: (included in ubuntu)
<bur[n] er> !info vino | drachen
<ubotu> drachen: vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<hauks> I started using ubuntu a few days ago, where can i find a list of all the hardware?
<stefg> !hardware | hauks
<bur[n] er> hauks: open a term and type "lspci" <enter>
<som1> im trying to look for a list of supported devices on the website but i cant find it..
<ubotu> hauks: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pici> hauks : `sudo lshw`
<andy__> test
<buk> Good day.
<som1> thats helpful. :-)
<void^> ydo: eh. i suppose so. but you won't need all those modules, so it's quite likely easier to just get those to work that you really need
<hauks> ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80
<aomarc> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk1
<drachen> burner: My desktop sharing is on. I don't particularly see the same display.
<bur[n] er> hauks: that's not your card... look for the VGA line
<KonLy> So every time a new Ubuntu release comes out I can upgrade without loosing data?
<ydo> void^: yeah.. it was just a matter of finding them easy :)
<jseattle> cheeseburgers
<aomarc> It worked after installing ntfs-3g and using this mount command
<aomarc> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,umask=0000 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk1
<bur[n] er> !upgrade > KonLy
<KonLy> !upgrade
<aomarc> thanks!
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<stefg> KonLy: /in theory / :-)
<KonLy> ?
<thelostpatrol> update: command line install worked on gaim
<bur[n] er> !ntfs-config | aomarc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZCODE> What type of filesystem is Ubuntu's initrd?
<RockClimber> are there official torrents or is using a mirror the preferred method?
<bur[n] er> !info ntfs-config > aomarc
<thelostpatrol> you guys said automatix is bad, how come
<bur[n] er> RockClimber: http://torrent.ubuntu.com
<m0r7rey> how can i save a file that i am editing in the terminal window ?
<bur[n] er> automatix can break things
<OuZo> how can i check the size of / - the root partition? thanks
<aomarc> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bur[n] er> m0r7rey: define "editing" you using vim? nano?
<cavicster> OuZo: df -h
<stefg> OuZo: df -h
<HiddenHax> does anyone know of the nubuntu ?
<aomarc> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<soundray> thelostpatrol: I'm deaf from the squeals of all the people who have lost their systems to automatix.
<OuZo> thanks
<HiddenHax> nbuntu?
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am trying to setup vmware-server on fiesty but it dies building the kernel module - any idea how I get it to use the kernel mods I was able to apt-get?
<bur[n] er> HiddenHax: nubuntu is fluxbox based yes?
<sarah> hey
<void^> ZCODE: initramfs (gzipped cpio archive)
<HiddenHax> bur[n] er think so
<w00dr0w> (05:57:08 PM) ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w00dr0w> (05:57:37 PM) w00dr0w: you need to have more self esteem, give yourself a little credit
<w00dr0w> (05:57:38 PM) ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeus> hello, I'v Installed nvidia graphics drivers but I get the message: Your graphics card is not known to be supported by Xgl, and it is not currently configured for 3D acceleration. Why's that?
<m0r7rey> vi
<w00dr0w> why doesnt he take advice?
<stefg> Wulfie: see #vmware you need the so called any-any-patch to make the modules to compile
<cavicster> Wulfie: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<bur[n] er> zeus: why are you using XGL as opposed to AIGLX?
<bur[n] er> zeus: what card?  using feisty?
<m0r7rey> bur[n] er i am using vi
<Mufti_Fico> when i start ubuntu {with beryl and ati drivers}  , after loading i can see blank screen and cursor.. can anyone tell me , how can i repair it ?
<bur[n] er> m0r7rey: esc, :wq
<Wriest> Have anyone tried the linuxMCE yet?
<zeus> gforce 8800 gtx. what is feisty ?
<soundray> w00dr0w: this kind of thing is welcome on #ubuntu-offtopic. Here, it's distracting and annoying.
<bur[n] er> zeus: feisty is ubuntu 7.04
<DShepher1> zeus: ubuntu 7.04 is called feisty
<stefg> !beryl | Mufti_Fico
<ubotu> Mufti_Fico: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bur[n] er> zeus: did you just apt-get install the nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<HiddenHax> nubuntus only in the 6.10 version
<zeus> bur[n] er,  oh, I am using opensuse, sorry
<zeus> wrong channel
* bur[n] er figured
<m0r7rey> bur[n] er ?? couldn't understand :) sry
<buk> Where do I switch from UTF8 to ISO?
<bur[n] er> it's easy with feisty zeus ;)
<soundray> HiddenHax: it is not an official ubuntu project
<Wriest> sry
<m0r7rey> expain as for day 3 linux :)
<mc44> zeus: bah, now youve come here you have to isntall ubuntu :p
<bur[n] er> m0r7rey: don't use vi... use nano
<zeus> all linux are the same to me
<HiddenHax> soundray their site says their looking for developers
<sevy> hi guys, just installed UBUNTU
<DShepher1> sevy: well done!
<m0r7rey> bur[n] er do i use the same way nano as vi ??
<bur[n] er> zeus: when you can apt-get install hte nvidia driver, then we'll say they're the same ;)  apt rules all
<sevy> on ClamTK its asking  for ROOT to update
<sevy> can you help?
<bur[n] er> m0r7rey: yes... nano file.blah
<soundray> HiddenHax: what am I to make of that bit of information?
<thelostpatrol> okay i'm going to remove it
<m0r7rey> bur[n] er but nevermind i just edited it how can i save it now :)
<thelostpatrol> how do i remove automatix
<ClayPigeon> mOr7ey: vi has command and edit mode. Esc brings you to command mode. w is the command for write, q is quit. wq = writequit.  w filename = write filename
<RockClimber> what is the current kernel for an updated Feisty ?
<bur[n] er> m0r7rey: esc, type :wq, hit end
<HiddenHax> soundray just saying
<bur[n] er> s/end/enter
<Wulfie> cavicster: thanks
<m0r7rey> thanks :)
<DShepher1> sevy: enter your password.. you should have root privileges
<cavicster> Wulfie: np
* bur[n] er just says that no one cares about nubuntu ;)  especially in #ubuntu where its full of newbies :)
<thelostpatrol> noobuntu? i need that
<thelostpatrol> haha
<wakeup_> Floating point exception (core dumped) <- does anyone one know what this mean? i get this while trying to start teamspeak and mumble
<bur[n] er> m0r7rey: for the record though... nano is waaaaaaaay easier than vi
<sevy> doesnt give mse that option, just says you must be root to download update
<thelostpatrol> how do i remove automatix
<bur[n] er> thelostpatrol: format?
<quasar7> lostpatrol: reinstall.
<dougsko> wakeup_: the program crashed and the core dump is a file that shows what was in memory when it crashed
<thelostpatrol> can't remove from command line?
<m0r7rey> bur[n] er i was looking at a tutorial and they were using vi :)
<yeti> what runlevel is rcS.d, and why isn't it accessible through kde system services configuration?
<DShepher1> thelostpatrol: aptitude remove automatix
<soundray> thelostpatrol: you'll have to ask the automatix developers. Here, all you'll read is reinstall.
* bur[n] er hates tutorials that use vi for newbies
<wakeup_> dougsko: where can i find it?
<dougsko> wakeup_: its probably in the same directory you called the program from
<wakeup_> thx
<soundray> yeti: single user mode
<sevy> its driving me ad
<sevy> mad
<sevy> or, is their a better antivirus?
<gnomee> hola que tal
<ClayPigeon> yeti : Single user
<bur[n] er> antivirus?  wtf?
<gnomee> cual es el espaol?
<thelostpatrol> okay, i'll just not use it
<thelostpatrol> heh
<DShepher1> thelostpatrol: oops.. automatix is not in the repos... sorry..
<soundray> !es | gnomee
<ubotu> gnomee: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yeti> soundray: will rcS.d services be started during a normal bootup?
<dougsko> wakeup_: you can always search for it too. itll be called, file_that_crashed.core
<DShepher1> thelostpatrol: aptitude remove automatix wont work
<Wriest> how do I make my windows transparent or see thru?
<thelostpatrol> DShepher1, ok
<soundray> yeti: I don't think so. Although they overlap with the regular ones.
<yeti> soundray: because i tried to remove mdadm, evms and lvm from all my runlevels, but it still starts (and causes havoc!) when i boot my pc...
<DShepher1> thelostpatrol: but i guess you knew that already
<bur[n] er> !desktop-effects | Wriest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* bur[n] er shrugs... it was worth a shot
<soundray> yeti: can you not purge-remove the packages?
<AgntOrng> msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<drachen> Excellent. That SSH client you guess suggested works great. I didn't do anything with the VNS server, but it looks like it decided to work too.
<drachen> Thanks for the help!
<stefg> yeti its safe to apt-get remove --purge them, and apt-get autoremove afterwards to get rid of the orphaned libs
<kuba__>  could anyone tell me why this script is not good? : ' #!/bin/bash echo > /home/my_home_folder/.bash_history ' ??
<soundray> kuba__: there is a newline missing before the echo
<hylje> kuba__: don't mix the shebang (#!..) into the functionality?
<maek> in feisty how do I restart services?
<equilibrix> anyone here who knows how to get to work appletviewer class in Eclipse?
<m0r7rey> bur[n] er ok man i used nano but still cant figure out how to save it
<kuba__> soundray: 'echo' is below
<soundray> kuba__: what do you expect it to do?
<kuba__> soundray: to clear the list of commands in this file
<ClayPigeon> kuba_ : you want too purge the file?  /dev/NULL > filename
<dougsko> 'echo >' works too
<soundray> kuba__: how are you calling it?
<Wriest> bur[n] er: Where do I find that cause I don't see under system/preferences
<soundray> ClayPigeon: two mistakes. Please be more careful with your advice.
<gee> I'm trying to record the sound from my desktop. I can use alsamixer to select the mix output as the capture source, but this only records as one channel-- is there any way to record it in stereo?
<Wriest> mc44: you busy?
<kuba__> dougsko: but when i run it my files .bashrc and .bash_profile 'disappeared'
<sevy> can anyone help with ClamTK, its saying i need to be root to install updates
<dougsko> kuba__: well it shouldnt have touched .bashrc
<yeti> stefg: okay, thank you. by the way, what is it that the ubuntu initrd contains?
<m0r7rey> how to save i file when using nano ??
<wakeup_> strg+o
<wakeup_> and enter
<kuba__> dougsko: but  it did:(
<m0r7rey> strg ?
<soundray> m0r7rey: look at the bottom of the window
<DShepher1> sevy: are you the only user on the system?
<gee> m0r7rey: control + x
<ydo> m0r7rey: there is some help at the bottom
<kerik> hey guys
<wakeup_> ctrl
<wakeup_> sry
<m0r7rey> yes i see
<pie-rat1> so, dell preinstalling ubuntu... PREPARE CHANNEL FOR MASSIVE INFLUX OF AOLers!!! SHIELDS AT MAXIMUM, PREPARE FOR CAPS LOCK AND TOO MUCH PUNCTUATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111
<m0r7rey> but don't know how to usit it
<ydo> m0r7rey: ^ means control
<kerik> anybody know which package to install to use bluetooth???
<DShepher1> sevy: do you have sudo privileges?
<m0r7rey> thanks all :)
<m0r7rey> i was wondering what ^ :)
<m0r7rey> obviously Control :)
<gee> it is shorthand from old days
<sevy> dont know, how do i check?
<m0r7rey> sorry 3 day on linux :)
<kuba__> dougsko: could you run this script on your system??
<soundray> !bluetooth > kerik, please read private message
<gee> try "sudo ls" in console and enter your password when it asks
<vincenz> what does this mean: localhost kernel: [27527.668000]  Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b0 on CPU 0.
<DShepher1> sevy: do what gee said..
<Catball> Does Ubuntu support suspending the computer, (hibernating it) in a similar way to Windows?
<ydo> Catball: yes
<drew> Catball: yeah
<kerik> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sevy> ok
<m0r7rey> now how i execute it :)
<m0r7rey> :D
<Catball> The reason I asked, was because
<dougsko> kuba__: take this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18841/, save it to something.sh, run 'chmod +x something.sh', then ./something.sh
<ydo> m0r7rey: ./file? chmod a+rx first?
<gee> m0r7rey, "chmod +x filename" in console if you've made a script
<soundray> Catball: yes, but it depends on your ACPI implementation whether it will work or not.
<gee> m0r7rey, then ./filename
<rummik> will ubuntu have ext3cow anytime soon?
<dougsko> kuba__: well, fix that script so it has the actual path to your .bash_history
<Catball> I find myself regularly needing to maintain uptime of my operating systems, without rebooting the system. But sinse we have frequent power-loss issues here, I have no choice but to hibernate the systems.
<sevy> silly quesiton but how do i get into console?
<Wriest> bur[n] er: Where do I find that cause I don't see under system/preferences
<rummik> sevy: applications>>accessories>>terminal
<gee> No ideas on recording mixed output in stereo? :(
<soundray> sevy: Ctrl-Alt-F1 (Alt-F7 to get back)
<Catball> Well on this new desktop I'm using WIndows on, it will.
<Catball> the hibernation support, I mean.
<soundray> Catball: many bugs in ACPI DSDT tables cause problems for Linux. Windows tends to ignore them.
<krishghosh> hi folks: how to uninstall an exe application, installed thru wine ?
<vincenz> anyone know how I can trace down what is causing:
<vincenz> localhost kernel: [27527.668000]  Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b0 on CPU 0.
<soundray> Catball: anyway, chances are that if you're hibernating, it'll just work. Suspend to RAM can be more finicky
<ydo> vincenz: do you have AMD?
<holycow> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<vincenz> ydo: no
<soundray> vincenz: never seen that one. Have you searched the web?
<vincenz> ydo: I have a Dell Latitude d610
<vincenz> soundray: yes, to no avail
<holycow> *hmm* does anyone know if there is a backport of oo.o 2.2 for dapper?
<sevy> Soundray, thanks for that. Did it and it asked for password which i entered. How do i make myself root so i can download the clamtk updates
<ydo> vincenz: I guess you have to rtfs :)
<ydo> nmi usually means non maskable interrupt
<soundray> sevy: 'sudo apt-get install clam...' or 'sudo -i' if you want a shell with root rights
<krishghosh> sevy: sudo su
<soundray> krishghosh: don't recommend sudo su please
<odat> anyone have any experience with line-in sound?
<stefg> holycow: even 2.1 was only available through unofficial sources
<krishghosh> soundray: security issues ?
<gee> odat, it works just like the microphone jack for the most part, what are you trying to do with it?
<holycow> stefg, ah!  okay, google time then
<holycow> stefg, thank you
<soundray> krishghosh: no, confusion issues. You get an environment where some variables are set up for root use, and some are still the users. Tricky when it comes to ~, for example.
<thelostpatrol> i was able to remove automatix
<thelostpatrol> i used: sudo apt-get remove automatix2
<soundray> thelostpatrol: well done. How?
<thelostpatrol> no problems
<zancik> People who knows channel about PHP?
<krishghosh> soundray: point taken
<odat> gee, i had it working yesterday   I run my tv card into the line in port but today it doesn't work.... i checked and it not muted or anything
<thelostpatrol> thank you for your warnings, i read up about it and i don't like the premise by which it operates
<thelostpatrol> i want to stay legit with ubuntu
<soundray> thelostpatrol: hope it hasn't left any damage behind. You will know when you upgrade to gutsy ;)
<gee> did you make sure that "capture" wasn't muted as well?
<thelostpatrol> i don't think it has, 'cause i didn't use it for much other than gaim
<krishghosh> hi folks: how to uninstall an exe application, installed thru wine ?
<rummik> does ubuntu have drivers for ext3cow?
<thelostpatrol> and xchat
<soundray> rummik: what is that?
<DShepher1> krishghosh: do you have wine installed?
<orgy`> why is there no wxpython-unicode package in the reps? :(
<kerik> bluetooth ubuntu????
<odat> gee, yup capture is not muted either
<rummik> soundray: http://www.ext3cow.com/
<DShepher1> krishghosh: wine app.exe
<kerik> have tried the help in ubuntu, but doesn't work
<krishghosh> Dshepherl: eyes
<krishghosh> yes
<krishghosh> Dshepherl: ok, thanks
<DShepher1> krishghosh: wine app.exe #should work
<orgy`> or how do i install it ?
<soundray> rummik: is it stable?
<pie-rat1> so how much effect do you guys think dell preinstalls will have on the overall adoption of ubuntu itself and linux-based OSes in general?
<rummik> soundray: i'd assume so
<odat> gee, if I put the speakers directly into the tv card the sound works no problem
<DShepher1> pie-rat1: discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<soundray> rummik: ask for it to be included in gutsy by filing a wishlist bug.
<rummik> soundray: ok
<soundray> !bugs > rummik
<gee> odat, can you try plugging a microphone into line-in and seeing if you hear yourself then?
<gee> odat, this really isn't my area of expertise so sorry if I'm saying things you've already thought of
<sevy> did that and still when i go back to shell, it still says you must be root to intall updates
<ydo> so, now I've compiled a brand new shiny 2.6.21-rc7-mm2 kernel.. do I need the initrd too? or can I just skip it?
<rummik> soundray: thanks
<nanana> Hi all. Is there any tool that will allow me to build my own ubuntu-based distro?
<drobvice> Hello
<gee> nanana, it is called rsync :)
<kerik> bluetooth anyone?
<soundray> !dfsbuild | nanana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dfsbuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !info dfsbuild | nanana
<ubotu> nanana: dfsbuild: Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2 (feisty), package size 952 kB, installed size 2848 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc amd64)
<bmonkey> hi
<predaeus> !bluetooth > kerik
<drobvice> I'm having trouble installing a bash script can anyone help?
<kerik> predaeus, have tried that mate
<predaeus> kerik, ok ;-)
<BKisME> I have a problem with my system thats hard to explain, I'm trying to install ffmpeg but when I select "Y" for yes it aborts.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18842/   Please help?
<soundray> drobvice: assuming it's called 'script', run 'sudo cp -i script /usr/local/bin/ ; chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/script' You can then start it with 'script'
<bmonkey> my mount is "/dev/sdg2 on /media/MuffinDrive type hfsplus (rw)", but if i try to write to it, i get the error "Read-only file system". journaling is turned off. how can i mount my drive to write?
<BKisME> anybody?
<Baje> hi
<gordonjcp> bmonkey: "mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdg2" would be worth a shot
<drobvice> sorry...it's an install script for bashpodder...called impodder.sh
<void^> BKisME: did you try Y instead of y?
<drobvice> when I run it I get: Dialog was not found. Check your system and your path. Exiting.
<BKisME> void, no I tried both
<OuZo> is there a way to use usb-flash drives to "speed-up" Ubuntu like Vista uses them? thanks
<predaeus> BKisME, did you try just hitting enter, the capital letter is often the default option
<BKisME> 1 sec
<graveso1> how do i add the additional software sources
<bmonkey> gordonjcp: thx, but that didnt work :(
<xxtreme> can someone help me with Mplayer?
<Pici> OuZo: You could make a swap partition on your usb stick, but I dont think its going to speed anything up.
<soundray> drobvice: does the script call a program called dialog? If so, install it: 'sudo apt-get install dialog'
<BKisME> Enter still aborts
<gordonjcp> bmonkey: what does "didn't work" mean here?
<zancik> People who knows channel about PHP?
<Pici> zancik: #php ?
<zancik> ths
<Pici> zancik: Rather ##php
<m0r7rey> when i had installed Kunbuntu and Ubuntu how i change to KDE ??
<xxtreme> Mplayer says error opening/initializing the selected video_out
<soundray> m0r7rey: by selecting it at the login screen, like I told you before
<bmonkey> gordonjcp: the drive is still not writable, i get the error "Read-only file system", if i try to sudo cp on it
<gee> m0r7rey, when you log in click the "session" button
<OuZo> Pici: ok, just wondering... my swap is 2.9G so that should be big enough for now... Ubuntu is fast enough anyway, i never really find myself waiting
<PriceChild> m0r7rey: on the login screen, start the session menu from bottom left then lick the session entry then choose kubuntu
<gordonjcp> bmonkey: strange
<Memories> hello everyone
<bmonkey> gordonjcp: thx, but that didnt work :(
<w00dr0w> where is that bot when i need him
<Memories> could anyone help me out with my networking problem!
<gee> m0r7rey, it should let you choose between "default Gnome", "KDE", "Failsafe", etc., choose KDE and if you want tell it to make it your default choice when it asks
<bmonkey> gordonjcp: japp ^^
<gordonjcp> bmonkey: what happens if you do "sudo su" and then try to cp to the drive?
<Memories> i have ICS turned on between XP (host) and edgy (client)
<PriceChild> w00dr0w: he's here?
<m0r7rey> ok :)
<m0r7rey> thx
<gordonjcp> bmonkey: be careful, because "sudo su" can be dangerous
<musya> anybody know where to get cool ubuntu themes?
<letharion> Mediawiki has "shortcuts", such as alt+e for "edit this page", and alt+s for "save my edits". Previously these worked for me, but at some unknown point it stopped working, and now it seems the commands are cought by firefox instead. How can I control this?
<Memories> everything was working fine till this morning where i see mto loose my connection on the client even though i have it on the host
<DShepher1> gordonjcp: sudo -i
<predaeus> musya, try gnome-look.org   and art.gnome.org
<UnluckyMike> musya: http://www.gnome-look.org
<gordonjcp> DShepher1: what's the difference?
<stefg> !themes | musya
<ubotu> musya: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DShepher1> gordonjcp: man sudo
<musya> k,thanks
<bmonkey> gordonjcp: cp: kann Verzeichnis /media/MuffinDrive/linuxdownload nicht anlegen: Read-only file system (its german: can't create directory)
<soundray> gordonjcp: a clean environment
<gordonjcp> DShepher1: yeah, I'm just reading that now
<gordonjcp> DShepher1: essentially it's equivalent to "sudo su -"
<qmf> hi all. i just got a new bluetooth usb adapter. when i plug it in and do lsusb it just hangs, displaying nothing until i pull out the usb
<qmf> any ideas on how i can get this working?
<w00dr0w> how do i enable "universe repoository"
<UnluckyMike> w00dr0w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<w00dr0w> and is ntfs-3g reliable?
<PriceChild> w00dr0w: system > admin > software sources
<PriceChild> w00dr0w: depends who you ask
<stefg> bmonkey: check dmesg for file-system panics
<rohan> the i386 live cd can be used on a macbook, right ?
<Otacon22> After the update to ubuntu 7.04 now the alsa audio don't work yet, but esd and oss yes, why? how can i fix this problem reinstalling/reconfiguring alsa (already tried alsaconf)?
<UnluckyMike> isn't the universe repo available by default in feisty?
<OuZo> Compile with Jack support: Disabled <<< what do i need to compile programs with Jack? thanks
<zancik> People i need help, I have smile script when I push on a smile it's shows me code for a posting on a forums but there is no SLASH on the right place
<Wriest> I'm trying to make my windows transparent, but Where do I find that cause I don't see under system/preferences?
<rohan> is there anything i need to do, or how do i boot it on a macbook ?
<stefg> !beryl | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tirkal> which Mail Transfer Agent (mail server) is installed by default on Ubuntu Feisty?
<bobbob1016> I'm still having problems with embedded quicktime in swiftfox.  I've played around with mplayer and totem.  Mplayer shows "buffering" then loads it, and doesn't play, an totem only plays in another window, can anyone help me get it to play embedded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@oh-69-34-181-40.sta.embarqhsd.net]  by Seveas
<Wriest> ok but do I type that in terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SakJur_> Hey!
<w00dr0w> ok, im in software sources, but i dont see anything about a universe repository
<Wriest> ok thanx
<FromRussia> A ECTb KTO C POCCuu ?
<FromRussia> :))))))))))))
<stefg> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<w00dr0w> wait
<FromRussia> !ru
<w00dr0w> think i found it
<ubuntuEdgy> i need help with monitor resolution, it only gose up two 1024x768 i have been trying to get it up to 1280 by 1024
<w00dr0w> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FromRussia> !ru
<PriceChild> FromRussia: /msg ubotu ru
<officer> hellow is there anyone that plays counter strike that can help me for a min.
<OuZo> how do i format a flash drive? thanks
<thelostpatrol> you guys got me freaking out about what my automatix could have done. is there any way to check if it messed with my system before i got rid of it?
<PriceChild> thelostpatrol: it could have done a lot of things... we don't know.
<xriddler> hi everybody !
<zancik> People i need help, I have smile script when I push on a smile it's shows me code for a posting on a forums but there is no SLASH on the right place
<thelostpatrol> like what
<RememberPOL> Is there a non-GUI command (apt-get) I can run to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<xriddler> is there somebody who can help me about mounting dvd drive in feisty ?
<orangefly_> can someone tell me why azureus shuts down as soon as it opens....???....
<bobbob1016> I'm still having problems with embedded quicktime in swiftfox.  I've played around with mplayer and totem.  Mplayer shows "buffering" then loads it, and doesn't play, an totem only plays in another window, can anyone help me get it to play embedded?
<tirkal> anyone knows which mail server (if any) is installed by default on Ubuntu Feisty?
<PriceChild> tirkal: nothing by default
<tirkal> PriceChild: thanks
<predaeus> orangefly_, try running it in a console to see what it says
<UnluckyMike> RememberPOL: gksu "update-manager -c"
<officer> ok u guys r real got a lot to do ill ask later
<concept10> bobbob1016, remove the totem-moziila plugins.. use mplayer.. works great for me
<bobbob1016> I had mediaplayer connect installed, and when I disable it, the video says "gxine"
<Wriest> how do I tell what version of Beryl I have/
<stefg> orangefly_: the java on your system is too old /misconfigured.. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre , the sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bobbob1016> concept10, I've tried mplayer, I'll retry it though
<Wriest> how do I tell what version of Beryl I have?
<PriceChild> Wriest: "beryl -version"
<bobbob1016> concept10, it shows "buffering" then it just stays there
<RememberPOL> UnluckyMike: That's gui-related. requires you have X installed because update-manager is GUI
<RememberPOL> I'm talking commandline only/apt-related...?
<Rolo> hello
<UnluckyMike> RememberPOL: you can update you apt/sources.list and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xriddler> pricechild, can u help me about a dvdrom ?
<concept10> bobbob1016, for what site?
<Rolo> how can I import the signing keys for the 7.04?
<xriddler> please !
<PriceChild> xriddler: I don't know. Ask your question and people will answer if they know the answer.
<PriceChild> xriddler: don't direct it to me as I may not know :)
<tirkal> PriceChild: (any recommendation about which I should install?)
<bobbob1016> concept10, if I try watching an apple trailer, on apple.com, it says that
<xriddler> sorry, is the first time i use irc...
<PriceChild> tirkal: no experience there sorry
<HiddenHax> hey does anyone know why my command ifconfig -a prints only a local loopback?
<orangefly_> predaeus: it says Aborted (core dumped)
<RememberPOL> UnluckyMike: Just edit all 'edgy' entries to 'feisty'?
<Wriest> Where do I find that at?
<PriceChild> HiddenHax: because you don't have any other interfaces?
<gxben> someone knows which package/scripts handles x.org settings autodetection (for liveCD for example) ?
<concept10> bobbob1016, I know the pain.  Mplayer works on apple's site in my case
<PriceChild> HiddenHax: that ubuntu recognises at least
<UnluckyMike> RememberPOL: Yeah
<RustyJuggler> HiddenHax: try ifconfing eth0 up
<orangefly_> stefg: it's says java is newest....
<HiddenHax> rustyjuggler I tried that
<tirkal> which mail server should I install on Feisty?
<bobbob1016> concept10, it still loads gxine
<predaeus> orangefly_, hm no idea, probably look at azureus forums or something, or try another java version like stefg meant
<HiddenHax> lspci shows my ethernet controller
<predaeus> orangefly_, or maybe ubuntu forums
<Wriest>  PriceChild: Where do I find that at?
<dfeser> hi!
<orangefly_> ok....ty....
<unimatrix9> ubuntu pre-installed on dell, did you all hear?
<bobbob1016> concept10, I've removed gxine, there is one lib left, but it says it'll remove other things if I remove it
<dfeser> how can i get my bin onto my desktop?
<HiddenHax> eth0 will just not show up
<PriceChild> Wriest: where do you find what?
<concept10> bobbob1016, whats the lib?
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: do you have beryl installed, I;ve heard there are unpredictable results while beryl is on with some java apps
<stefg> orangefly_: check update-alternatives if java 6 selected
<Wriest> Beryl Version
<RememberPOL> UnluckyMike: Thanks.
<bobbob1016> concept10, libxine1
<UnluckyMike> RememberPOL: no prob
<PriceChild> Wriest: put "beryl -version" into a terminal.
<musya> im trying to install a theme,and it says to just drag and drop the them into the them prefrences window, but when i try and do that, i get format not supported, anybody know?
<concept10> bobbob1016, you must have totem-xine installed?
<Wriest> I did and it not found
<stefg> Wriest: please go to #ubuntu-effects, instead of repeating
<orangefly_> unluckymike: yes i do....good point....
<unimatrix9> musya, its wrong file format
<unimatrix9> try an other theme
<concept10> bobbob1016, another thing you could do is go into the plugins directory and remove those libraries
<bobbob1016> concept10, no, gstreamer
<bobbob1016> concept10, where is the plugin directory?
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: try switching the window manager and decorator back to metacity
<dfeser> hello? how can i get the recycle bin onto my desktop?
<musya> unimatrix9: alright i got it, but now i cant see the theme in there
<musya> it said it installed
<bobbob1016> concept10, nevermind, found it
<bobbob1016> concept10, what do I want to remove?
<ubuntuEdgy> i really need help with a screen resolution problem
<unimatrix9> musya, look into theme detials
<stefg> !fixres | ubuntuEdgy
<xriddler> who can help me about mounting dvd drive in feisty ?
<ubotu> ubuntuEdgy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<orangefly_> UnluckyMike: i did....it's still not working....i 'll have to search around more forums....thanks though....
<RememberPOL> Also, does anyone know how to change the system language from, say, french to english using command-line only non-GUI configuration?
<musya> unimatrix9: doesnt say anything else, just that
<musya> well and but fixes....
<bobbob1016> concept10, it loads the video, in mplayer, but then says "stopped"
<unimatrix9> musya, there you have 3 tabs
<concept10> bobbob1016, to aid in troubleshooting this.. use : about-plugins in FF and see what its loaded.  If youre like me, you have probably installed many media players over the years to find something that works.  Sometimes those libraries stay in the mozilla plugins folders
<neverblue> i need a hand with uid/gids, I am running to run an app (Asterisk), and I cannot use it, I get the following error: 'unable to setgid to 120', I added myself (the user) within this group, but I still have this error.
<ubuntuEdgy> i have done all that
<musya> unimatrix9: ok
<neverblue> what am I doing wrong?
<danny> hello! I have a problem... I have 2 operating systems installed on my PC: Windows XP and, of course, Ubuntu :). I have a broadband connection, static IP. If I want to be connected to the internet in Linux I have to first boot Windows XP, restart and boot Ubuntu. If I power up my PC and enter directly in Ubuntu it just won't work. Any ideas why?
<unimatrix9> musya, probably the middle one
<tholme> !domain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: which version of java are you using?
<musya> customize?
<unimatrix9> musya, whats the theme's name?
<musya> unimatrix9: Neutronium-Gtk2
<concept10> bobbob1016, Which one are you trying to watch?  I still have problems with some on apples site.  Because I dont think any Linux media player supports the latest quicktime H.264 but im not positive
<musya> its like a dark mac look
<musya> there are 3 but that one
<unimatrix9> is that the name?
<musya> yea
<musya> Neutronium-Gtk2
<w00dr0w> can someone help me with ubuntu-64bit edition
<bobbob1016> concept10, vlc does, it plays it in an external window though, I wanted to try an embedded window
<orangefly_> UnluckyMike:  it says i have the newest "6"
<SamePaul> question: after changing screen resolution, the image is garbled. Anyone can help?
<unimatrix9> musya, so under theme install there is the tab of theme-details
<bobbob1016> concept10, I'm trying the fantastic four trailer, just because it's on top
<ubuntuEdgy> i have doen this sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange , but when i update the xorg.conf my monitor stops working monitorrange: 31-81, 56-76
<concept10> bobbob1016, lemme try
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: sounds like a java error, is it opening the splash screen?
<bobbob1016> concept10, the get a mac ads don't even show up
<musya> unimatrix9: ok
<ydo> I've tried to install a 2.6.21-rc7-mm2 kernel but since I have no initrd it cant find the rootfs. Do I need to generate an initrd? how do I do that?
<unimatrix9> it should be there somewhere
<orangefly_> UnluckyMike:  yes....
<musya> but i cant see the theme in the them preferences window
<musya> after i install it
<jordan> Hey guys, is it possible to have different desktop environment PER USER (like one user has gnome, another uses xfce)?
<w00dr0w> could someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009 guide?
<concept10> ydo, you could use update-initramfs
<hendrik> is there a good alternative for EditPlus? :)
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: try running it from the terminal and see if any errors pop up
<w00dr0w> please msg me if you can
<stefg> orangefly_: try to 'mv ~/.azureus -~/azureus.bak' and see if it starts then
<tom_> jordan: make a gdm session.
<neverblue> i need a hand with uid/gids, I am running to run an app (Asterisk), and I cannot use it, I get the following error: 'unable to setgid to 120', I added myself (the user) within this group, but I still have this error. what am i doing wrong?
<musya> unimatrix9:  oh and i dont have that tab
<w00dr0w> all the text flying makes me confused
<jordan> tom_: how would I do that?
<jordan> w00dr0w: what do you need help with
<orangefly_> UnluckyMike:  i did....it says " An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment:
<orangefly_> #
<orangefly_> #  Internal Error (53484152454432554E54494D450E435050020F), pid=16174, tid=3084340112
<orangefly_> "
<VR_> is there a way to turn off the grid that shows when you drag a window, when reduced_resources is selected in gconf?
<tom_> jordan: they actually should already exist, you just need to choose it at the gdm screen.
<w00dr0w> Anyone have experiance with NTFS-3g? I could really use some help here
<tom_> orangefly_: please use pastebin.
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: try reinstalling the package
<stoft> how can I find out which packages are not installed properly (e.g. not having "ii" but instead "ic" in the output from dpkg -l)?
<jordan> tom_: do I need to install xfce?
<tom_> jordan: only if you want to use it.
<concept10> bobbob1016, yeah, mine does the same on fantastic four trailer
<jordan> tom_: how would I install it
<UnluckyMike> orangefly_: you also need package-gcj
* stefg thinks that, as ususal, the azureus package in ubuntu is broke... time for a manual install from the sourcefourge site
<musya> unimatrix9: whats the emerald them manager?
<w00dr0w> not trying to diss you guys, but it seems like im talking to a brick wall, or thin air, or any other non-breathing object
<phratman> jordan: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tom_> jordan: at the login screen, theres a button in the bottom left corner, click that, go up to session, choose the environment you want to login with.
<concept10> bobbob1016, i need an apple :)
<phratman> w00dr0w: That's pretty ordinary here.
<tom_> jordan: if you want to use xfce, install xubuntu-desktop package
<PriceChild> !patience | w00dr0w
<ubotu> w00dr0w: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jordan> w00dr0w I offered help
<tom_> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<orangefly_> UnluckyMike:  that's cool....i have an almost duplicat system right beside me working fine though....i don't get it....
<jordan> tom_ , phratman  , thank you
<tom_> np.
<w00dr0w> soo much text flying i cant keep up
<holycow> w00dr0w, this channel is a) very busy and b) only really helps with basic install questions.  don't expect ntfs3g support here really outside of basic how to install it questions
<w00dr0w> thats all i need
<w00dr0w> is how to install it
<PriceChild> w00dr0w: someone has offered help.
<w00dr0w> who?
<w00dr0w> if they could msg me id appreciate it
<leleobhz> hello all!
<tom_> w00dr0w: did you follow the guide?
<tom_> w00dr0w: did you follow the guide?
<concept10> w00dr0w, you could ready the install instructions on the official site that will lead you to the ubuntu wiki
<w00dr0w> as i cant follow all the flying text
<leleobhz> someone know how to install samba 3.0.24 on dapper?
<holycow> then might we suggest google?
<w00dr0w> in the guide it says " Warning : This repo don't contain amd64 packages. See at the end the amd64 section for more informations.
<w00dr0w> Feisty users don't have to deal with additionnal repository, all is already in ubuntu repo."
<holycow> this is just how irc is
<danny> hello! I have a problem... I have 2 operating systems installed on my PC: Windows XP and, of course, Ubuntu :). I have a broadband connection, static IP. If I want to be connected to the internet in Linux I have to first boot Windows XP, restart and boot Ubuntu. If I power up my PC and enter directly in Ubuntu it just won't work. Any ideas why?
<thefirstdude> using apt-build, how can I specify an already downloaded source package
<w00dr0w> i have the a64 version
<tom_> w00dr0w: the benifits of installing 64bit are minimal.
<mattis___> How do I check what version of a package apt-get is going to install?
<RememberPOL> Apt-get is operating in french, how can I change this?
<Dobzilla> O.o whoah, big chat
<w00dr0w> well its not installed, im running it off a livecd
<w00dr0w> i just need to copy some files over on an NTFS drive
<tom_> RememberPOL: change your system language back to english.
<jordan> RememberPOL: lol, is your language set to french?
<tom_> !ntfs-3g | w00dr0w (follow this)
<PriceChild> w00dr0w: I don't know whether you can install ntfs-3g onto a live cd... I doubt it.
<ubotu> w00dr0w (follow this): ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tom_> w00dr0w: you're using a livecd??
<un4get> hey
<Dobzilla> Well err, I guess I'll just ask... Anyway, I downloaded the 6.06 version of Ubuntu, and I'm wondering if I click "start or install ubuntu", it wont affect my HD at all right? >.< I'm new to linux.
<un4get> i have a quick question.....
<mattis___> How do I check what version of a package apt-get is going to install?
<jordan> I have another question: is there a way to optimize X for XMDCP across a network?
<w00dr0w> yes
<w00dr0w> im using a livecd
<VR_> is there a way to turn off the grid that shows when you drag a window, when reduced_resources is selected in gconf?
<PriceChild> Dobzilla: "click"? Isn't that on the boot menu...? You would press enter?
<tom_> Dobzilla: no, because the installation app is inside the running ubuntu live session.
<Dobzilla> Oh okay, that's all I needed to know. :)
<Dobzilla> thanks guys
<tom_g> hi anyone know of an open source sims clone?
<ubuntu_> hello
<w00dr0w> is it even possible to do what i need using a livecd?
<tom_> !lincity | tom_g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lincity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom_> !info lincity | tom_g
<ubotu> tom_g: lincity: build & maintain a city/country. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 2880 kB
<un4get> how do I install ubuntu? do i install it under Windows? do I need to format my HD first? couse when I clicked on "start.exe" i havent seen "install #ubuntu" only mozilla firefox and other programs....
<Ralphius> Hello could anyone give me a sugestion about what kind of program to install to make my pinnacle card work?
<tom_> un4get: download the cd image, burn it, and put it in your cd drive.
<PriceChild> un4get: Ok ubuntu is not a windows program
<tom_> un4get: then if it isn't obvious, come back here.
<stefg> !install | unget
<ubotu> unget: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<PriceChild> un4get: what you are seeing is some little applicatinos for windows.
<w00dr0w> un4get: burn to cd, boot from it
<un4get> I c
<PriceChild> un4get: follow the link frmo ubotu
<un4get> will it cancle my Windows partettion?
<FakeOutdoorsman> Ralphius: which pinnacle card is it?
<tom_g> tom_ : isnt that like simcity, i mean the one with th ppl lol
<un4get> can I run both windows and ubuntu ?
<PriceChild> un4get: You can run both
<w00dr0w> you can dual boot
<un4get> will it make a windows Menu?
<jordan> Can anyone suggest a good (no wireless) gigabit router
<tyler> why do my programs keep fading to dark grey? are they crashing?
<un4get> sorry
<un4get> a bot menu
<tom_> un4get: not necessarily, but thats a little more advanced to set up. it can resize your windows partition and create a new one after it,.
<un4get> *boot
<PriceChild> un4get: defrag your partition first, that guide will tell you how to install.
<Ralphius> it is PCTV Stereo
<PriceChild> un4get: ok I don't think you understand at all what you are doing.
<jordan> Is it possible to send sound over XMDCP
<PriceChild> un4get: when you start up ubuntu... there is no windows. It isn't running on windows. You can't ctrl+alt+delete back to close windows etc.
<tom_> un4get: definitely defrag your drive, as resizing will be difficult/impossible if you don't.
<un4get> no I did, its Ok, one last question, wats the diffrence between "Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008" and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009
<un4get> 
<Swarms> Hey, if I got an iPod mounted, how do I access it from the terminal, I mean where do I cd?
<un4get> I have Intel pentuim 2.66ghz...
<tom_> un4get: 7.04 is the newest release.
<PriceChild> un4get: 6.06 is a "long term support" release. It is very stable. 7.04 has much newr things but isn't supported as long
<nightfreak> hi, how to install ubuntu on a remote server?
<un4get> ok, thank u...
<stoft> think I solved it, the following should match any package that starts with "i" but is not "ii" right? dpkg -l| grep -e "^i^[i] "
<PriceChild> Swarms: /media/IPOD
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<Swarms> Thanks!
<PriceChild> Swarms: name may alter depending on what your ipod is called
<PriceChild> Swarms: but it will always be in /media
<tom_> swarms: it will alter. it mounts using your ipod's name.
<dyrne> nightfreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jordan> Is there an XDMCP client that can be run while your logged in, so that you can control your local machine and a remote one at the same time
<FakeOutdoorsman> Ralphius: did you read this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221299
<km> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<q-h> Hey, I have a problem, I need to configure the domain on myHey, I have a problem, I need to configure my domain in recovery mode...how do I do this?
<Ralphius> no I did not yet
<stefg> jordan: what's wrong with vnc?
<jordan> stefg: not fast enough
<olo> Ubuntu ist the best
<Swarms> Ok, its because I am trying to get it to work with Banshee and when I get HAL to listen for ipods it finds nothing so I am guessing its because I screwed around with GTKpod and now there is a mounted ipod even if there isn't any plugged, and I can't delete it since permission denied so trying with sudo
<stefg> jordan:you think/know XDMCP is faster?
<tom_> q-h: mount your root partition, and edit the hostname file in /etc
<jrib> stoft: or you could just do  aptitude search '~n^i!~i'
<jordan> stefg: I'm streaming HD video over XDMCP
<R3ddy> i no longer see a shutdown button after i installed beryl. any help?
<q-h> tom_: thnx :D
<Swarms> What is the command for deleting?
<tom_> swarms: don't use itunes 7.
<tom_> q-h: no problem.
<Swarms> Itunes 7?
<tom_> swarms: apple messed around with a lot of stuff. you'll find better help in #banshee, talk to snorp.
<Swarms> Ahh thanks
<tom_> swarms: snorp does the ipod support for banshee, if he's around, he'll help you out.
<void^> jordan: there's Xnest and Xephyr (they don't perform as well as using a real X server directly, though)
<void^> (^ still better than vnc, probably)
<jordan> stefg: Right now I cannot confirm that xdmcp is in fact faster, but from what i've experienced it is, as I can get HD video to stream (along with fullscreen games) at the max capacity of my network (going gigabit soon)
<tom_> definitely better than vnc.
<stoft> jrib: you sure? returns a nice little list but if I do dpkg -l on one of them dpkg doesn't find it.
<Ralphius> Ok I will try to make it work!
<Ralphius> thanks!
<R3ddy> why are some buttons from the shutdown meny gone after i installed beryl?
<nightfreak> what are the main differences between 7.04 and 6.06 of the server edition? ist 7.04 stable enough?
<jordan> void^ thank you
<concept10> Swarms, try the Exaile music app
<lokk> does anyone know if the Toshiba sound problems are fixed?
<tom_> jordan: its not just the speed of your network. its very labour intensive.
<jrib> stoft: except after seeing your grep, I can guess what you really want and my command isn't it.  you want to grep for '^i[^i] ' not '^i^[i] '.  Yeah I just read you description and assumed you wanted package names taht started with "i" at first
<HiddenHax>  /join ##linux
<tom_> banshee > exaile.
<HiddenHax> hello what if my lspci shows my ethernet controller but ifconfig -a does not show eth0?
<void^> jordan: if you have Xnest installed, you can use that terminal server client application to connect to xdmcp hosts. Xephyr is slightly better, though. less buggy at any rate, in my experience.
<concept10> tom_, thats your opinion, youre welcome to it
<stoft> jrib: thnx!
* bruenig thinks he is not welcome
<tom_> hiddenhax: enable restricted drivers, or use ndiswrapper.
<tom_> lies bruenig
<jordan> tom_ streaming HD and gaming does nothing to my dual core, it is running at about 20% with xdmcp
<stoft> jrib: yeah, maybe I was a bit unclear there :)
<jordan> void^ thanks
<Swarms> I will see what works and judge it by that, Snort doesn't seem online or is #Banshee the wrong channel?
<concept10> tom_, youre also welcome to have all of those mono packages on your system
<HiddenHax> tom_ ndiswrapper?
<tom_> concept10: he's already using banshee, the problem is his ipod was messed around with after using itunes7.
<tyler> why are my program windows turning dark? are they freezing up on me?
<lomez> Question- IS there anything better than Mplayer plugin for Firefox? It's awful, it can't stream well and I can't watch movie trailers and such
<jrib> tyler: do you use beryl or compiz?
<FakeOutdoorsman> what are some low memory audio players besides XMMS and BMP?
<tom_> concept10: i'm very close with the banshee project, i see it all the time.
<tyler> jrib: neither, but i do have the wobbly windows enabled
<[zim] _> Hey, is there a way to use a usb drive as a ubuntu live cd? (as in write the live cd to a usb drive instead of a physical CD)?
<denis> hi
<concept10> tom_, that doesnt mean its better :)
<gee> do any of the libsdl-1.2debianXXXX packages have jackd support?
<predaeus> FakeOutdoorsman, there is some command line ones, I don't recall the names though
<lomez> [zim] _ yes
<tom_> concept10: i think he's already made that decision when he started using banshee in the first place.
<gee> FakeOutdoorsman, I recommend mpd (music player daemon)
<jrib> tyler: then you probably have compiz and windows become grayed out if they are unresponsive
<tyler> alright thanks, i'll disable it
<lomez> [zim] _ i dont know exactly what/where, ill take a look, but its very possible. you just have to put a boot flag on it and itll be slightly different from a normal iso
<concept10> tom_, thats funny.  so youre saying he's closed minded?
<FakeOutdoorsman> preaction, gee: thanks
<FakeOutdoorsman> predaeus: ...not preaction....
<tom_> concept10: i'm saying hes trying to get his ipod to work with banshee.
<[zim] _> lomez: alrighty, if you knew a link to a howto or something, that would be awsome. I'm just trying to pull of a live cd, except being able to actually write to the drive
<tom_> concept10: and the ipod works well with it most of the time.
<predaeus> FakeOutdoorsman, it's ok he/she hates me for that :-)
<lomez> [zim] 
<lomez> -
<lokk> join #n8plan we support free linux for life join and come idle with the latest greatest crew on the nets
<Swarms> Tom and Concept shut up ;), I am trying to get it to work, GTKpod failed, Amarok failed, trying Banshee and Exaile now, I am openminded :)
<concept10> tom_, I only said "try" exaile.  It works perfect with ipods
<lomez> [zim] _ any livecd should be able to mount the internal Hd
<stoft> jrib: so do you know, a "rc" result with dpkg -l means that something has been removed but there are still config files left?
<jrib> stoft: yes
<stoft> jrib: thx
<[zim] _> lomez: well, yeah, but i want a portal live cd that i can write to, thus a live cd written to a external usb hdd
<tom_> concept10: does it not use HAL to mount it? if the ipod isn't recognized by HAL, then exaile won't work with it either.
<concept10> tom_, its all good fun.. I like python apps, especially a music player that I can extend when I want
<stefg> [zim] _: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lomez> [zim] _ here is a guide, i think its what youre looking for. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<UnluckyMike> anyone have any problem in feisty with keyboard and mouse quits responding?
<sgtmattbaker> anyone see this article?! http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/1/hi/business/6610901.stm
<Swarms> But is there a guide to get HAL finding my ipod?
<kuma> hi, im trying to work with the library libxml++, i already installed it ith apt-get, but i still get the error of file not found, can somebody help me pease?
<tom_> concept10: you realize banshee is pluggable and also has a boo interface?
<FakeOutdoorsman> gee: Gimmix looks nice.  GUI for mpd
<[zim] _> stefg, lomez: alrighty, these look good, thanks! :)
<gee> I use ncmpc, a ncurses browser :P
<DShepher1> concept10: take a look at exaile.. I think its written in python..
<concept10> tom_, havent check banshee in a couple of months, when I installed it, I thought it wasnt intuitive.  It should take me 10 mins to figure out how to import songs.  Exaile: Pick directory, bam.
<swuboo> With Feisty, I finally have lm-sensors recognizing my i2c stuff, so that sensors produces sensible (mostly) output.
<swuboo> But I can't seem to find a good applet for keeping track of my hardware status.
<swuboo> Anyone have any suggestions?
<sgtmattbaker> Dell is finally putting Ubuntu on Linux PCs
<jedi__> hallo ! how can see the kernel-boot-messages? i don't mean dmesg!
<RememberPOL> My locale in /etc/environment is set to LANG=en_US.UTF-8 but all apt-get/dpkg results are still in French..any idea what's up?
<swuboo> jedi:  Have you tried going into grub, and commenting out "splash" before booting?
<bOOtMaKeR> hello! i'm from germany and hope u can help me. i can't print anymore since the upgrade to feisty. i ask for help in #ubuntu-de and #kubuntu-de ... but there's nobody who can help me and i need the print because i must prints documents to get a new work. am using only kubuntu 7.04 and i have no windows
<tom_> concept10: i think thats very difficult to believe because a) first run banshee opens a generic file dialogue to select your music directory, and b) because the import function is under the "music" title.
<sisseck> quick question, anyone know where and if its possible to download a install disk without having to start a live session. live cd is running painfully slow
<UnluckyMike> sisseck: the alternate iso
<jedi__> swuboo: yes
<Dozzy> indeed , if ur on the download page , there is soem text below
<Dave_is_sexy> how come aptitude install g++ does't work?
<concept10> tom_, when did they add that dialog?
<swuboo> jedi:  Then I have no idea what else to suggest, I'm sorry.
<tom_> concept10: over 2 years ago.
<yeti> bOOtMaKeR: well, kde/kubuntu has a quite good interface at system settings -> printers. did you check that one?
<pricechild> Dave_is_sexy: use "sudo" to prefix it
<yeti> jedi__: what messages exactly are you talking about?
<pricechild> !sudo > Dave_is_sexy (see pm from ubotu_
<sisseck> thanks mike, i
<sisseck> i'll give it a try
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me how to install my mic so i can talk in skype ?
<concept10> Nubbie, I will try it, but still, in the end, I prefer working with python, even if Mono is probably faster at runtime
<jedi__> swuboo: i just want to edit the file, wich containes the kernel-messages- e.g:  lallaalal    [OK] 
<Dave_is_sexy> pricechild: i did it as su
<pricechild> Dave_is_sexy: ubuntu doesn't use su
<bOOtMaKeR> my problem: i can't print. i removed first via kde the printer and installed a new one. but it doesn't work. i tried to make the same in cups. cups tried to print a testpage. but the status says that: "stopped um novalue"
<yeti> jedi__: these are NOT kernel messages
<pricechild> Dave_is_sexy: please read the link ubotu sent you
<jedi__> jeti: what else?
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me how to install my mic so i can talk in skype ?
<swuboo> jedi:  I don't know how you'd pipe those to a text file, to be honest.
<Airforce5555> is there an auto typer for ubuntu?
<Nubbie> b00tmaker: did your printer ever work with ubuntu?
<ulisse> iis there somebody willing to help me to recompile blender package? This is the output I get:
<yeti> jedi__: they are given by the initscripts, and they are spread out over all init scripts in /etc/init.d/
<ulisse> http://pastebin.se/14564
<bOOtMaKeR> when i made a tail | dmesg this come's out: http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/728
<Airforce5555> is there an auto typer for ubuntu?
<q-h> hey, when ur ubuntu boots to the point where the mouse cursor is just "loading", and does nothing else, what can u do to find out what is wrong?
<Nubbie> bOOtMaKeR: did your printer ever function with ubuntu or linux in general in the past?
<jedi__> yeti: ok - yes - thank you, but do you know how to get it into a file???
<q-h> It doesnt get to the login
<floaton> halo! new user! ubuntu
<neverblue> I have 'Unable to setgid to 120' as an error when I run Asterisk, what do I have to do to resolve such a group error ?
<jedi__> <swuboo: thank you
<ForsakenSoul> ohh common people ... some help to the newbie :D ... how do i install my microphone so i can talk in skype ?
<swuboo> Does anyone know of a front-end for lm-sensors that will display useful information with a dual-core system?
<Swarms> What is the command for deleting in terminal btw?
<bOOtMaKeR> yes! it's a hp deskjet 854C
<Pici> Swarms: rm
<Swarms> Thanks
<yeti> jedi__: i'm not quite sure what you're trying to accomplish. do you want another text to show up there, or do you get error messages and therefore make a log of what happens there during boot?
<bOOtMaKeR> before the upgrade it's worked very well
<Nubbie> ForsakenSoul: unmute it in volume control?
<pricechild> Swarms: it displays the temperatures and fan speeds when you type lm-sensors... what more do you want?
<bOOtMaKeR> oh my good - my english is so bad :( sorry
<ForsakenSoul> Nubbie: i`ll try ...
<Swarms> I want nothing Pricechild :)
<neverblue> I have 'Unable to setgid to 120' as an error when I run Asterisk, what do I have to do to resolve such a group error ?
<swuboo> pricechild:  I think you were aiming that at me.
<Nubbie> bOOtMaKeR: have you tried setting it up again? ie. delete the printer, and re-add it?
<q-h> When ur Ubuntu wont boot to the login screen, what might be the problem? I only get into "recovery mode". What can I do? Please help O_O
<pricechild> swuboo: whoops yes sorry
<yeti> bOOtMaKeR: that dmesg log looks strange... why does it unregister the printer right after registering it?
<swuboo> pricechild:  What I'd like is a little daemon or applet that just shows a running display of the temps.
<jedi__> yeti:  yes - i get error messages and therefore i would have a log of what happens there during boot
<Nubbie> q-h: are you messing with video settings?
<swuboo> pricechild:  The ones I've found so far don't handle dual core well.
<killerbunny> Is it possible to have one lauguage as spell control and one launguage as system?
<Nubbie> q-h: if you are, ctrl alt F2, login, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yeti> jedi__: i too am looking for a solution for that problem at the moment... if i find anything, i will tell you, okay :) ?
<pricechild> swuboo: the fact that its dual core shouldn't make a difference afaik... its just that the sensor drivers aren't working well yet.... i may be wrong
<swuboo> pricechild:  Being told that "Temp 3" is -24 Celsius isn't terribly helpful.
<void^> swuboo: i just use gkrellm. what's special about dual core regarding sensor readings?
<q-h> Nubbie: no, before I rebooted it, I uninstalled Azureus, ehm, and I installed Samba, and another samba thing called smbf or something.
<bOOtMaKeR> yeti: that's my question ;)  i have no idea
<swuboo> void^:  Nothing so far as I know, but the applets seem to have trouble parsing the output.
<pricechild> swuboo: yeah... mine does that to :)
<swuboo> void^  I'll look at gkrellm.
<bOOtMaKeR> i need to print and it doesn't work - oh i forgett - i can't scan anymore. but the usb mouse, hub, mp3 player and bluetooth-dongel works without any problem
<Nubbie> swuboo: have you used tail?
<jedi__> yeti: ok - thanks again - but please tell me how to stop the boot-messages - i know there is a way to do it ...
<Nubbie> bOOtMaKeR: delete the printer, and set it up again. maybe that will help.
<swuboo> Nubbie:  No, I haven't.  I'll take a peek.
<bOOtMaKeR> @Nubbie: I've made that about 20 times
<q-h> Is there a program to reset the whole OS ? in recovery mode.
<wilson_> Is there any reason why the resolution changer doesn't change the resolution?
<q-h> or command
<Nubbie> !resolution | wilson_
<wilson_> It thinks it has.  And does after restart.
<ubotu> wilson_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yeti> jedi__: stop the boot messages? add "silent" to the kernel line in your /boot/config-blah [that will only supress the output though] 
<micktm> Hi to all!!!
<micktm> I've got a problem with sopcast... I open sopcast but I can't see any channel in the list!!!!
<killerbunny> Is it possible to have one language as spell control and one language as system?
<bOOtMaKeR> anyone any idea?
<St3D|away> you mean like a dictionary
<jedi__> yeti: no - what i mean is how to halt the init messages on the screen ...
<Nubbie> killerbunny: as in a different one for the dictionary?
<SNIPER> My external hard drive won't work, it does not show up in windows as a drive and in computer managment it shows as unformatted....this drive was fine last night, does this mean its dead and is it possible to fix it?
<killerbunny> Nubbie, yes.
<yeti> jedi__: Oh okay! some distros support pressing "I" after init has started, allowing a script-by-script bootup. i'm not sure whether this is the case for ubuntu
<Nubbie> SNIPER: windows doesn't read anything but FAT and NTFS drives.
<killerbunny> E.g. I want an english system (menus and stuff) but danish dictonary.
<foomanchew> anyone having an issue with nvidia-glx / beryl / feisty ? I get black screens ?
<jedi__> ok yeti - gracias - i will try it ...
<SNIPER> Nubbie i am in windows and its a NTFS external USB drive...
<foomanchew> its freaking me out...
<SNIPER> it was fine last night but when i turned on the computer today its gone...
<Nubbie> killerbunny: in applications > accessories > dictionary you can set up a new language in there. i'm not sure but i think it will be used systemwide.
<killerbunny> Nice thx
<Nubbie> SNIPER: so go to #windows and ask for help?
<SNIPER> ok thanks, i was trying the wrong channel, #windows95
<Nubbie> SNIPER: if this was somehow related to ubuntu, even remotely i'd help you out.
<lokk> all /join #n8plan and idle thanks :] 
<Nubbie> !spam | lokk
<ubotu> lokk: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Nubbie> ergg...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o pricechild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o pricechild]  by pricechild
<Nubbie> thanks pricechild
<neverblue> asterisk
<neverblue> Unable to setgid to 120!
<neverblue> why would this happen?
<void^> neverblue: make sure gid 120 exists?
<dudanogueira> hello! i installed a .deb and cant remove it! here is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu-br.org/4228
<neverblue> which means what?
<bOOtMaKeR> ich hab mal die usb gerte umgesteckt
<neverblue> void^, what do I need to do to confirm this?
<pricechild> !de | bOOtMaKeR
<ubotu> bOOtMaKeR: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<void^> neverblue: 'grep 120 /etc/group' should return something.
<quo-ho> Hey, is there a way to reset X to the original settings in recovery mode???
<pricechild> dudanogueira: i'm looking
<neverblue> void^, it does
<pricechild> !xconfig | quo-ho
<ubotu> quo-ho: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<neverblue> and it has my username as a user
<dudanogueira> pricechild, thank you! im getting crazy here!
<neverblue> void^, what next?
<mat1980> !Guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mat1980>  !AskTheBot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Nubbie> dudanogueira: thats weird.
<void^> neverblue: probably an issue with permissions then. might need sudo to start it? can't help you any further really, never touched asterisk
<fiXXXerMet> Trying to play music from my ampache install - I download a .m3u playlist, when contains the files what are online.  What can I use to play these?  rhythmbox won't do it
<pricechild> dudanogueira: i don't completely understand the other language... i think "sudo apt-get -f install" might help...
<dudanogueira> pricechild, dammit, its all in pt-br.. :( im trying to remove this .deb that is a gramatical corrector for openoffice
<dudanogueira> pricechild, already tried it :(
<Nubbie> dudanogueira: really?
<pricechild> dudanogueira: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<swuboo> Bah, gkrellm won't display the temps on my processor cores.
<damionhunt111> can anyone help with a grub problem ?
<ikonia> damionhunt111, ask
<Swarms> Another quick question, I got a removable disc, but its readonly, what is the easiest way to make me able to copy to it?
<ikonia> Swarms, mount it read write
<bOOtMaKeR> @ubotu - i know. i'm in there - but there's no one who can help me
<lomez> forzaaaaa milan
<damionhunt111> thank you, i cant seem to be able to figure out how to get my dual boot to work.
<damionhunt111> i installed windows xp onto a sata disk
<ikonia> damionhunt111, what part is not clear
<pricechild> bOOtMaKeR: ubotu is a bot
<dudanogueira> pricechild, Nubbie running the dpkg-reconfigure -a....
<damionhunt111> then ubuntu onto an ide pata disk
<void^> swuboo: really? i can make it show everything lm-sensors sees (which is equal to what mbm on windows shows)
<neverblue> void^, the asterisk app has root:root set, with r-x for both group and user
<swuboo> Yeah, no dice.
<bOOtMaKeR> oh ok :)
<DBO> damionhunt111, did you set the ide pata disk as your boot disk?
<Swarms> How to do that Ikonia?
<Nubbie> swuboo: have you tried lm-sensors?
<neverblue> so should i be changing the owner of the app?
<ikonia> Swarms, man mount
<swuboo> void^:  I can get it to display temps 1 through 3, but not Core0 or Core1.
<swuboo> Nubbie:  Yes, lm-sensors is fully set up, I'm just looking for a front-end to view the data with, rather than having to use the teminal.
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a graphical keyboard/keymap editor?
<nox-Hand> I need one :|
<void^> swuboo: ah. i don't get separate readings for the cores anyway.
<damionhunt111> in my bios yes, when i boot up it finds ubuntu fine but i need to know what entry to put in the grub
<Nubbie> swuboo: there are gnome-panel applets.
<damionhunt111> now ive lost ntldr if i disable the pata (ubuntu) and cant load windows
<void^> neverblue: i was thinking of the permissions you run it with
<swuboo> void^:  I do, and I can't see either, so GKrellM is not displaying /any/ CPU temp info, just the mobo and the GPU.
<DBO> damionhunt111, let me see your /boot/grub/menu.lst in pastebin please
<swuboo> Nubbie:  Yes, but none of the ones in synaptic seem able to deal with AMD X2's.
<damionhunt111> ive used grub before and got it to work but that was on the same disk
<damionhunt111> im sorry , where is pastebin ?
<neverblue> void^, sorry?
<Nubbie> !paste | damionhunt111
<ubotu> damionhunt111: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nox-Hand> How might I map my keyboard so (for example) key 0xa2 runs command 'mpc pause'?
<slowfast> After upgrading to Feisty gnome window manager does not work.  I can boot into KDE.  When I log out of KDE and sign into gnome, the desktop appears but the windows do not have title bars.  When I select the showdesk top button, an error dialog states: "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a windows manager."  I have uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Any idea for a fix?
<DBO> damionhunt111, www.pastebin.com
<swuboo> void^:  I think I know why, too.  Gkrellm is seeing the output from the it87 chip, but not the other PCI i2c device.  So, it looks like I'll just have to use the sensors command in a terminal.
<void^> neverblue: well, i have no idea what sort of command you're running that produces this output. perhaps you should be running it with root privileges?
<damionhunt111> ok, ive done that i think
<dudanogueira> Nubbie, pricechild nothing... :( arghh, its seems to be an office extension...
<freeeky> hi! does anyone knows hot to choose higher resolution? I can only change to 1024 though in windows i can swithc to 1028...
<pianoboy3333> if anyone here as ever used testdisk before, please come to #ubutu-offtopic, I need help recovering a drive
<DBO> damionhunt111, I need the link silly =P
<BayouBilly> Howdy Folks
<freeeky> !1280
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1280 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> !resolution | freeeky
<pricechild> dudanogueira: still getting the same error? It would help if I could understand. Have you tried your native speaking channel?
<damionhunt111> is this right ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18853/
<dudanogueira> pricechild, Nubbie i had installed and installed the brofficfe package after.. i thinks that the installer inst finding the files
<walkintome> hi everyone!
<Nubbie> pelopelopelopelo
<BayouBilly> Could anyone give me advice on setting up my wirelless?
<damionhunt111> as you can see i tried a couple of different ones at the bottom to see if they would work
<adaptr> damionhunt111 right how ?
<Nubbie> !wireless | bayoubilly
<ubotu> bayoubilly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> hello Nubbie
<freeeky> yes, resolution... how to make 1280x1024 choosanle in menu...
<freeeky> choosable*
<walkintome> ive been having some problems with my ubuntu box freezing. While running a screensaves it froze, when coming back from hibernate it froze, and when launching some applications, it freezes. I'm running a clean installation (from yesterday). Does anyone know what could be causing my problems?
<pianoboy3333> please, if anyone can help with data recovery, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
* Pelo thinks he might be spending too much time in the channel if ppl start cheering his arrival
<DBO> damionhunt111, you need to say my name when you talk to me or else I miss it
<Nubbie> freeeky: follow the guide i just handed to you?
<damionhunt111> DBO ahh sorry
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I know if im using arts, or alsa?
<adaptr> damionhunt111 if you swap the drives then windows is on hd0 again, okay
<adaptr> damionhunt111 windows WILL NOT boot unless it is on the first drive
<damionhunt111> adaptr ... erm ? im an absolute newbie im afraid
<rkennke> is there something special about gdb in ubuntu, when there's no debug information? seems like in this case, a bt is completely screwed
<Nubbie> adaptr: problems with grub?
<damionhunt111> adaptr ah right
<freeeky> >nubbie - what guide? sory?
<adaptr> Nubbie erm.. no, you ?
<Nubbie> !resolution | freeeky
<ubotu> freeeky: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Nubbie> adaptr: oh i thought somebody messed up their grub.
<freeeky> ok, thanks
<Degger> If your on Linux and get a Windows virus will it affect your computer?
<damionhunt111> nubbie i think i might have
<Swarms> To continue, if I want to make a mount rw the command would be mount -o remount rw?
<Nubbie> damionhunt111: you can use the livecd to fix it.
<pricechild> Degger: windows viruses don't work on linux
<Degger> So if I get a keylogger or something it won't affect me at all?
<Pelo> Degger,  you wonT' get infected but you might pass it along if in a email or something
<DBO> damionhunt111, join #DBO for a bit of spam please
<Nubbie> degger: pelo speaks truth.
<DBO> dont feel like using pastebin
<Degger> Ok thanks
<Nubbie> degger: and you don't need to worry about windows keyloggers, since linux is very different from windows.
<variant> pianoboy3333: note what i said in offtopic
<Pelo> Degger,  google  linux virus if you want more infore there were a few interesting articles last time I checked
<Degger> Thanks. But I have an Crossover Emulator.. So would it not effect it even then?
<hendrixski> does it matter where I put my chroot?
<Nubbie> are you allowed to talk about on topic ubuntu issues in #ubuntu-offtopic, or would that be offtopic for #ubuntu-offtopic? lol.
<Pelo> Degger, there was also an article about windows virus on wine,  most didn' make the cut
<hendrixski> like... if I did my partition so that I only have 4 gigs for the base install, but everything else for /home,  is it OK if I put chroot in /home/me/chroot instead of /var/chroot?
<pricechild> Nubbie: this channel is support only. -offtopic for everything else :)
<bardyr> hey
<magnetron> !offtopic | Nubbie
<ubotu> Nubbie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RememberPOL> Hmm
<Pelo> Nubbie,  the point of ubuntu-offtopic is to keep this channel for support issues
<jedi__> binladen=andrea?
<Degger> Ok well thanks. I'm off to the store
<Nubbie> magnetron: i was trying to clarify the rules of #ubuntu-offtopic :l
<rkennke>  is there something special about gdb in ubuntu, when there's no debug information? seems like in this case, a bt is completely screwed
<RememberPOL> I just did a dist-upgrade and /etc/issues still says Ubuntu 6.10 but lsb_release -a says 7.04
<bardyr> i've just bought a nice FSC XI 1526 laptop and wifi isen't working
<Pelo> rkennke,  try checking the forum for answers
<magnetron> Nubbie: please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nubbie> RememberPOL: did you upgrade the recommended way (with update-manager) ??
<Pelo> !wifi > bardyr  check your mp windows for instrucons and check the forum for you lappy model
<Nubbie> magnetron: understood :)
<hendrixski> :-( does chroot have to be in /var/chroot or can I put it elsewhere?  the documentation doesn't say, it just gives an example of putting it in /var/chroot
<bardyr> i found a windows driver and ndiswrapper seems to find it "sis163u : driver installed       device (0BF8:100F) present"00000
<bardyr> how can i make ndiswrapper work??
<Nubbie> hendrixski: i believe you can make a chroot anywhere you feel like.
<BayouBilly> why is my wifi card coming up as rausb0?
<_root____> hey everyone
<Nubbie> bardyr: why not just tell us how ndiswrapper ISN'T working for you.
<_root____> sup
<pricechild> BayouBilly: because it is a usb wireless card with a ralink chipset?
<bardyr> Nubbie, sorry
<Nubbie> bardyr: no problem, just makes it easier for people to help you.
<walkintome>  ive been having some problems with my ubuntu box freezing. While running a screensaves it froze, when coming back from hibernate it froze, and when launching some applications, it freezes. I'm running a clean installation (from yesterday). Does anyone know what could be causing my problems?
<Nubbie> walkintome: video drivers
<hendrixski> Nubbie, so the system won't specifically look in /var for chroots, it'll look at wherever I point it?
<bardyr> Nubbie, sorry :)
<RememberPOL> My /etc/environment says LANG="en.US.UTF-8" but running `locale` returns LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8... how can I change this?
<walkintome> Nubbie: how do i make sure that my drivers WONT do that lol
<Nubbie> walkintome: what graphics chipset do you have?
<BayouBilly> hey pricechild how do i see if it working?
<Pelo> walkintome, I would start looking at autostart progs you may have running,   and fyi   hivernate/suspend in linux is not great
<walkintome> Nubbie: nvidia 7800gtx
<pricechild> BayouBilly: see what?
* hendrixski realizes how many people are requesting nubbies help... lol
<oopsibrokeit> hay everyone, i deleted my USP and now everything is brokee. is there a way i can get the ubuntu system panel back?
<klotho> Hello. I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 using the update tool, and it keeps telling me that authentication failed. How can I fix this?
<Neil-> In syslog i get notices telling me no wireless networks found / stored, etc. I dont even have a wireless adaptor - how to remove this thing from running?
<Neil-> Anyone?
* hendrixski will try setting chroot from the desktop for easier access.   Thanks Nubbie :-)
<Nubbie> hendrixski: if you run the program /var/chroot/usr/bin/program, the program will look for it's libraries in /var/chroot/lib i believe, so i don't think it matters where you put your chroot.
<walkintome> Pelo: nothing except network, search, and a few necessary programs
<Pelo> walkintome,  you have beagle installed ?  those indexing search apps are very demanding
<oopsibrokeit> so
<oopsibrokeit> does anyone know how to restored the top panel?
<oopsibrokeit> restore*
<oopsibrokeit> i deleted it on accident
<klotho>  I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 using the update tool, and it keeps telling me that authentication failed. How can I fix this?
<Nubbie> oppsibrokeit: add a new one from the bottom panel
<Pelo> oopsibrokeit, do you still have a bottom one ?   rigght click ,  create new pannel
<oopsibrokeit> Nubbie: it was the ubuntu system panel
<walkintome> Pelo: yes i have beagle, but i dont realyl use it. Its probably in my best interest to uninstall it huh. Ijust want my linux install to be stable
<hendrixski> Nubbie, Ok... because I don't have room in / but I have plenty of room in /home.... so I can install chroot to /home/me/chroot and it'll look for the libraries in /home/me/chroot/lib or whatnot
<hendrixski> thanks again
<oopsibrokeit> how do you recover the system panel?
<Nubbie> oopsibrokeit: rightclick the panel > add to panel > USP applet
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> when I try to mount a media from media:/ in konqueror I get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<Nubbie> hendrixski: i'm no expert on chroots, but i believe thats how it works
<bobesponja> is there something I need to chmod -s ?
<Pelo> walkintome, just a suggestion,  also gdesklets has the annoying habit of going nuts after 12+ hrs, it's not a bad idea to kill and restart it,  or kill it at night
<Nubbie> hendrixski: then you'll want to simlink to your chrooted programs into /usr/bin so they can be easily run.
<ruiwen> hello does anyone know how to get a laptop's mic working in feisty?
<klotho> No one has any hints?  I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 using the update tool, and it keeps telling me that authentication failed. How can I fix this?
<jedi__> what does the boot-message "apm: BIOS not found." mean ?
<BayouBilly> can ubuntu connect with wpa?
<Pelo> klotho,  there is a fix for that in the forum
<Nubbie> klotho: are you using 3rd party repositories?
<hendrixski> Nubbie, ah... ok.  Will do.
<klotho> pelo, what forum?
<Hadron> any idea where my f12 key is being defined to be desktop search in gnome? Its not in system/prefs/kdb shortcuts.
<Nubbie> klotho: the ubuntu forum.
<klotho> Nubbie: no idea, how do I check?
<Pelo> klotho,  www.ubuntuforums.com
<Nubbie> klotho: in software properties
<stifler> hello
<klotho> Nubbie: where's that?
<St3D|away> hello  back
<Hadron> BayouBilly: yes. But your card must support it.
<FakeOutdoorsman> BayouBilly: i haven't seen that name in awhile...what a hard game.
<BayouBilly> i know
<Hadron> anyone?
<BayouBilly> NES
<Nubbie> klotho: in system > administration > software sources
<stifler> does anyone have ubuntu 64bit version?i need a hand.
<weronia_> hello
<weronia_> :)
<Nubbie> !anyone | stifler
<ubotu> stifler: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ruiwen> hi does anyone know how to get the mic working in ubuntu feisty?
<BayouBilly> my card supports it in XP, but in ubuntu its only saying WEP, any ideas?
<Nubbie> ruiwen: is it muted in Volume Control?
<Alena> i have little problem
<FakeOutdoorsman> !wpa | BayouBilly
<BayouBilly> its a usb dlink dwl-g122
<ubotu> BayouBilly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<UnluckyMike> BayouBilly: are you using a rt61 card?
<ruiwen> nope.. i've tried unmuting all the controls
<BayouBilly> !wpa
<klotho> Nubbie: thanks. it was set to "server for United States"
<walkintome> Pelo: thanks for the heads up. Do you know how to improve the font smoothing in ubuntu. I have all the settings in fonts on the best quality, yet my fonts look childish, like hand written because they are rendinging strangely
<Pelo> ruiwen,  by default I think mics are muted,    dbl click the sound icon in the top pannel
<Nubbie> klotho: no look in 3rd party tab
<BayouBilly> what does rt61 mean?
<ruiwen> pelo: i've tried unmuting all the sound channels, both graphically and though alsamixer
<Pelo> walkintome,  hold on I thnk I have a link
<klotho> Nubbie: that's blank
<callidusfox> How do I make azureus work? I have java installed and it works on websites, but Azureus gives me this :  "OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy"   Help.
<FakeOutdoorsman> BayouBilly: more specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<stifler> i have some 32bit programs installed on my x64 ubuntu, when i start those programs(example: skype) it starts with an ugly theme!!!!what can i do?
<Pelo> ruiwen,  search fhe forum for your model,  maybe you'll get an answer there
<yeti> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<stifler> oh..and sorry for my english
<klotho> authentication has 2 keys, ubuntu archive automatic signing key and ubuntu cd image automatic signing key
<UnluckyMike> BayouBilly: run 'lspci | grep Network' to see if its a rt61
<yeti> !azureus > callidusfox
<Nubbie> stifler: copy ~./themes to /.themes
<stifler> ?
<Nubbie> stifler: sudo cp -R ~/.themes /.themes << do that
<Pelo> walkintome,  sorry I thought I had a link,  did you change the defaults fonts ?
<stifler> it's a library problem, not a theme problem.Themes directory is in /home/<user>
<ruiwen> pelo: nothing in the forums though
<walkintome> pelo..i installed the mac fonts...thats all
<Nubbie> stifler: if you say so.
<stifler> it's not the problem starting ROOT applications
<UnluckyMike> BayouBilly: did you run the command?
<FakeOutdoorsman> stifler: try starting your program in a terminal and look at the messages in the terminal
<alteroo> I want to remaster the live cd.. is there a program that will help me to do this? A guide would be useful also
<Pelo> ruiwen, stick around and ask periocidaly ( 30 min)   maybe someone else knows
<Nubbie> stifler: it might also be because skype doesn't use GTK if i recall correctly.
<callidusfox> yeti cool
<Pelo> walkintome,  check theforum then
<rr72> can i net install from a floppy?
* Pelo has to go away now 
<stifler> i saw some screenshots of skype, it has a nice skin,not an ugly one like mine
<RememberPOL> What's the command-line to launch the main add/remove software package manager?
<stifler> some screenshots on ubuntu 32bit
<cables> RememberPOL, gnome-app-install
<bruenig> RememberPOL, gksu gnome-app-install
<RememberPOL> tyty
<Nubbie> rr72: i don't think ubuntu supports this, but if you have a server you can install off, try some other netbooting floppy bootdisk.
<cables> bruenig, no gksu needed
<cables> RememberPOL, you don't need the gksu
<bruenig> cables, oh
<RememberPOL> k
<cables> bruenig, it asks for the pw when you actually try to install something
<klotho> I'm not finding anything about the authentication issue on the forum...
<bruenig> the firs thing I do after install generally is sudo apt-get remove synaptic gnome-app-install
<rr72> Nubbie~ any pointers on  where to look and how to set one up?
<Nubbie> stifler: sudo cp -R ~/.themes /.themes << can you please do this?
<stifler> the same problem comes with nerolinux.Skype in terminal gives no error, but nero gives Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<cables> RememberPOL, if you only have a command prompt, there are commands that can manage packages for you
<rr72> @convert lbs oz
<ubotu> 16
<RememberPOL> cables: It's an ssh -X connection
<cables> bruenig, aren't you so 1337.
<cables> RememberPOL, if you want a more advanced package manager, type synaptic
<bruenig> I just meant to justify why I didn't know gksu or not
<cables> ok :)
<klotho> any idea where to look on the forums for how to fix the authentication problem?
<RememberPOL> ty
<stifler> sudo cp -R ~/.themes /.themes <- no luck
<Nubbie> klotho: are you using a 3rd party repository?
<asherZ> hey all i messed up my xorg.conf and when i login to ubuntu i get error but it lets me log into terminal. how to i reset xorg.conf?
<klotho> Nubbie: no
<albert> hi, am i able to "shutdown -h now" without being root?
<cables> stifler, are you trying to make themes work in root apps?
<Nubbie> klotho: go over to the authentication tab, do you have 2 keys installed?
<Nubbie> klotho: both for ubuntu?
<klotho> authentication has 2 keys, ubuntu archive automatic signing key and ubuntu cd image automatic signing key
<rr72> asherZ~ sudo dpgk-recongure <pck of server>
<rr72> *reconfigure
<FakeOutdoorsman> albert: you need to be root
<preaction> albert: no. unless you sudo. why would you want to allow that?
<stifler> no, i'm trying to make themes work in 32bit application(i amo 64bit)
<Nubbie> klotho: and you're positive you have no 3rd party repository... ie beryl or something.
<asherZ> rr72: what is pck of server?
<klotho> Nubbie:  nope
<ubuntu_> FFHG
<albert> well, i'm running fluxbox and i got a "gksudo shutdown -h now" menu entry
<klotho> Nubbie: 3rd party tab's blank
<stifler> cables : are you 64bit?
<albert> and the prompt gets on my nervs...quite simply ;)
<cables> stifler, no. What are you trying to do with themes?
<Nubbie> klotho: search the forums for "authentication error"
<bruenig> albert, add an exception in /etc/sudoers
<Nubbie> cables: skype looks ugly for stifler.
<rr72> asherZ~ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<cables> stifler, i know how to fix that
<Nubbie> stifler: do programs run with sudo look ugly as well?
<stifler> when i start a 32bit app(skype or nerolinux) it start with a ugly skin . not the one that 64bit uses
<cables> stifler, you need some kde stuff to get skype to look nice
<asherZ> rr72: ah thought so :) thanks ill try it now
<stifler> no root apps are perfect
<cables> stifler, skype uses qt, without some qt libraries, it'll look ugly
<klotho> Nubbie: that's not finding it!
<Nubbie> stifler: skype and nerolinux are both windows applications ported to linux
<alteroo> I want to remaster the live cd.. is there a program that will help me to do this? A guide would be useful also
<cables> stifler, I'm not sure which to install though, let me look into it
<cables> Nubbie, not true
<albert> bruening: could you explain this further? the file gives me no clue
<cables> Nubbie, skype is native code
<stifler> thanks cables and Nubbie for interest :)
<cables> Nubbie, the problem is that Skype is a QT app, and Gnome is GTK, so you need to install some qt theme stuff to get it to work
<Nubbie> cables: doesn't it run in a kinda wine shell ala the google apps?
<cables> Nubbie, no
<cables> Nubbie, and neither does Nero
<klotho> oh well, I think I won't upgrade yet... there seem to be some graphics problems with the T23 drivers
<Nubbie> cables: ohh its QT. k that makes sense.
<cables> Nubbie, and only one google app does
<hendrixski> cables, Skype won't be open source will it?
<asherZ> rr72~ hopefully ill be in ubunt in a sec :D
<cables> hendrixski, most likely not
<cables> Give me some space though! i need to find a package name for stifler :)
<peterka> Nubbie install qt3-qtconfig
<stifler> i was thinking: once i intall this qt, i have to copy /usr/lib to /usr/lib32 am i rith?
<jrcdude> Can someone please help me on how to use my wireless internet adapter in Ubuntu?
<hendrixski> cables, oh man... I read that they have 150 developers.... if Qt is $15,000 per seat for the proprietary license... imagine how much that costs
<cables> peterka, there you go... i was looking for that :)
<peterka> nad polyester style
<DBO> jrcdude, what adapter is it exactly?
<cables> hendrixski, they're owned by eBay.
<stifler> so i go for qt3-qtconfig cables?
<Nubbie> hendrixski: it has hidden functions to make it wiretappable just as any regular phoneline. all legal, but it must still be hidden.
<cables> stifler, i doubt you'll have to do anything
<klotho> Nubbie: another question! Do you know how to get ubuntu to recognize a new device, like a wireless PC card?
<jrcdude> It is a Dell Wireless 1450 Wireless USB Adapter (says on back)
<cables> stifler, yeah
<stifler> ok i'll give a try
<DBO> klotho, it should pick it up when the computer boots
<Nubbie> klotho: type lspci, see if it's listed
<hendrixski> cables, oh ... that's .. scary
<Un4GeT> hey...
<ziggy23> How do I set up GRUB so that I have more tiime than 10 seconds to select a menu item.
<DBO> jrcdude, please remember to say my name when talking to me, otherwise I miss what you say =)
<cables> ziggy23, hit alt-f2 and type gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lsct
<cables> ziggy23, i misspelled that
<cables> ziggy23, it should be menu.lst
<psusi> ziggy23: edit the timeout specified in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jrcdude> DBO, sorry dont use irc often
<stifler> cables, no...that didn't do it
<cables> stifler, you'll have to restart skype
<Un4GeT> OKay, so I just runned ubuntu from the CD, but there's no way to install ubuntu without deleting the old partetition....
<fiXXXerMet> beep-media-player won't launch unless I do so with sudo - why would this happen?
<Nubbie> ziggy23: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list i believe, and you can edit the timeout there.
<hendrixski> cabldes, I ihaven't been able to find a good open source alternative for it, though I searched for a whlie (even made a post on the forums about it)
<klotho> Nubbie: lspci doesn't seem to find it
<cables> Nubbie, I've got him.
<ziggy23> thanks I will try it
<cables> ziggy23, that's not gonna fix it
<Nubbie> cables: i was blindly typing sorry.
<stifler> i did it, cables same ugly skin. i think i have to copy to /usr/lib32
<DBO> jrcdude, perfectly ok, please do "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<kostandinos> Enkalisperater text here...
<DBO> jrcdude, do you have the CD that has the windows drivers?
<stifler> if i install with apt-get it installs in /usr/lib
<cables> ziggy23, when you're done with that, tell me, and I'll continue with the instructions
<hendrixski> cables, you don't happen to know of any open source programs that do the same thing (p2ptv) do you?
<kostandinos> KAL0130SPERA
<stifler> skype uses /usr/lib32
<jrcdude> DBO, yes I do, but how will I be able to install it without internet?
<cables> hendrixski, like joost?
<cables> hendrixski, no...
<anubi1> does anyone know a gcc chat ?
<anubi1> does anyone know a gcc chat ?
<hendrixski> :-(
<cables> !repeat | anubil
<ubotu> anubil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Un4GeT> theres no way to install ubuntu without killing your old windows partetion and all your data right ?
<cables> anubi1, #gcc
<cables> Un4GeT, WRONG!
<DBO> jrcdude, oh I figured you were on it, check and see if ndiswrapper came installed already "apt-cache policy ndiswrapper" will tell you
<dareus> need help: can't listen yahoo music (my station) with firefox browser.
<cables> Un4GeT, :)
<klotho> DBO: I thought it was supposed to find it on boot, but it doesn't seem to. Is there a way to force it to look, for instance if you install something after it's booted?
<fiXXXerMet> I have even changed the owner of beep to my user name.
<Un4GeT> so, guide me :)
<jrcdude> DBO, can we open a private window?
<kostandinos> yunan kanalar0131  kapal0131m0131 sohpete
<hendrixski> Un4GeT, Ubuntu leaves windows intact  but not vice versa
<cables> Un4GeT, can I guide you in PM?
<DBO> klotho, you installed a PCI card after boot!?!?
<Un4GeT> yea
<Un4GeT> 10q!!!
<DBO> jrcdude, of course
<DBO> jrcdude, please join #DBO
<klotho> DBO: no, a PC card... like pcmcia, whatever
<tirkal> how do I disable the sleep button on Feisty?
<andreas_> Un4GeT: You can repartition and dual boot, but please make a backup of all important stuff first to CD. There is always the risk that repartitioning or installing fails and you loose the windows partition.
<Nubbie> un4get: defrag your windows partition, and when installing ubuntu, don'ot accept the default partitioning scheme, do it manually. resize the windows one to leave space BEHIND it. then create a new partition in the new space, one for / , one for swap, and maybe one for /home as well.
<fourcheeze> msg Nickserv identify de37201
<DBO> klotho, ahhh, plug it in and see what dmesg is saying =)
<Nubbie> un4get: definitely back your stuff up.
<willdev> hey guys
<willdev> ive installled ubuntu
<Nubbie> fourcheeze: thanks :)D
<fourcheeze> :-)
<willdev> but it dont work
<willdev> it boots up
<willdev> but then says " out of range" for ages then goes into busybox
<stefg> !entr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odat> anyone have any experience with the vicam webcam module?
<stefg> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<weswh-> I edited my twinview settings with the nvidia-settings tool, did this earlier today no problem...but this time I tried to logout and just use "restart x" instead of rebooting the computer. It brought up the console login instead of the graphical login. So i login, and try startx, and it says fatal error on line 6 of the config, " -reen0" is not a valid keyword. So I look at the xorg config..
<tirkal> how do I disable the sleep button on Feisty?
<willdev> oh sorry, i wont do it again
<weswh-> and the line is: section serverlayout: Screen   0   "Screen0"  -1680 0
<weswh-> anyone know what is wrong with that?
<ziggy23> brb rebooting
<andreas_> weswh: Sounds like your xorg.conf is messed up. Did you check for a backup of xorg.conf in the same dir?
<Ghost_Auk> Howdy
<RememberPOL> I have configured vino-preferences but I get this error when trying to remotely connect: vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused. Might this be a network/firewall configuration problem?
<|ericsson|> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<klotho> DBO: hmm... it's finding it. sez it's using a driver with EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset.
<willdev> !out of range
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about out of range - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weswh-> andreas_: that's the line it says is messed up, does anything about it look strange to you?
<stefg> !fixres | willdev
<ubotu> willdev: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<peterka> willdev try Install with automatic partitioning
<DBO> klotho, its a wireless card I assume?
<willdev> i did
<Ghost_Auk> What is a good GUI for a small system of Ubuntu?  kfe-something?
<Trae> Should I be able to safely upgrade to latest Ubuntu from 6.10?
<roler2> how do I clear/erase the keyring manager password in Feisty?
<klotho> DBO: yeah, a linksys wireless B card
<andreas_> weswh: I can check mine. Sec..
<DBO> Trae, make sure to use the update manager to upgrade, but yes
<aaroncampbell> I'm on Kubuntu Feisty (7.04), and java can't seem to see my print service.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I get "No Print Service Found." when I try to print.  I tried in jedit and Zend Studio.  I also tried using Sun Java 5 from the repos, and the java that comes with Zend Studio
<Trae> DBO, kk
<jedi__> ghost_auk: fvwm2
<dareus> Need help: can't listen yahoo music (my station) with firefox
<wannatryit> help!  i'm trying to install ubuntu for first time on xp machine, but ubuntu's partition software says it can't save new partition info to the storage device
<thelostpatrol> is there a way to make windows the default startup OS in the boot loader?
<thelostpatrol> if yes, how?
<wannatryit> i should ask first-- is there a special channel for ubuntu installs and/or total newbies?
<Ghost_Auk> Have a video card with only 64MB .. and just want to do programming on it anyway
<thelostpatrol> wannatryit, this one
<stp2007c> Hi, a new Ubuntu user here trying to install a wireless PCI card into my laptop. I determined the chipset was RaLink RT2500 (with terminal "lspci -v | less"). I am running Ubuntu 7.04 so according to the page below the rt2500 driver should already be installed. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500) Yet when I use the System->Administration->Network tool to setup a wireless connection I can't get the wireless connection to work
<stp2007c> . Any thoughts?
<andreas_> weswh:     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 , is what I have. Check with your backup of xorg.conf if that whole section is ok. Could be an error on a previous line, or the section isn't okay.
<alteroo> anyone know where i can get the deb for reconstructor
<alteroo> ?
<angel> hello
<wannatryit> lostpatrol: thanks.  is there anyone who can help out with a prob creating a ubuntu partition?
<axbard> Hey can any one tell or link me what display driver WHO Works best with my ati radeon 9800pro
<thelostpatrol> these people
<thelostpatrol> but what's the problem?
<vampir> #balkan
<Dobzilla> Err, back for more help... Is it possible to install Ubuntu on a 2gb USB flash disc?
<roler2> how do I clear/erase the keyring manager password in Feisty?
<angel> adios!!
<wannatryit> i boot from the livecd, tell it to resize my windows partition, and it fails-- says it can't write the info to the disk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SpudDogg> I've just installed Feisty and cannot seem to be able to play DVDs anymore.  I have installed every package that I found in any readme, but I still get an error in Totem, "The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*cyorxamp*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thelostpatrol> in windows you can resize partitions using partition magic, i believe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*cyorxamp*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<thelostpatrol> that's how i did it
<andreas_> wannatryit: Make sure you unmount all drives before you do the partitioning. gparted and ubuntus auto-mounting doesn't play well together it seems.
<thelostpatrol> i'm not one of the official advice givers here but i did it like that
<stefg> !libdvdcss | SpudDogg
<ubotu> SpudDogg: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wannatryit> so should i reduce my windows partition first within windows, then have ubuntu just take the slack space?
<rr72> @reverse racecar
<ubotu> racecar
<thelostpatrol> is there a way to make windows the default startup OS in the boot loader?
<rr72> thelostpatrol~ set under default in menu.lst the number windows it
<magnetron> wannatryit: you can have the Ubuntu installer resizing the Windows partition too... i find that easier
<andreas_> wannatryit: Buy a separate HD for linux :) Or try out ubuntu from the livecd. From my experience, keeping two OS on the same drive isn't a good long term solution. People will disagree but thats my opinion.
<ziggy23> cabkes: thx, worked like a charm! :-)
<wannatryit> magnetron: yes, but the ubuntu installer fails when it tries to resize my partition
<erUSUL> thelostpatrol: 2 ways cnage the line that looks like 'default 0' instead of 0 put the number of entries till the windows one (index 0), move the windows entry to be the first one in the file... all editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<UberPsyX> hi, im getting some new RAM and dont know what the difference is between DDR 2100 and DDR 3200? anyone know what that is?
<wannatryit> andreas_: thanks-- i'm looking for a 'medium-length' solution, though.  and my laptop won't take another hdd, me thinks!  :)
<stefg> UberPsyX: #hardware
<SlimeyPete> UberPsyX: this isn't really the right place to ask, but 3200 is faster. Plus, if you put 2100 into aPC that's expecting 3200 it might melt.
<andreas_> wannatryit: Just make sure you backup your windows stuff before you go about repartitioning. :)
<magnetron> it does? are you accessing it when you are resixing it? then you have to unmount it ("eject it")
<UberPsyX> ok thanks
<SlimeyPete> UberPsyX: and... yeah, #hardware
<UberPsyX> im new to IRC so :P
<wannatryit> magnetron: oooh, maybe that's the problem; i'll try unmounting.....
<ziggy23> I am having a problem printing Firefox pages -- the header info gets cut off.
<vincenz> How do you tell your ubuntu version and your terminal?
<rr72> Nubbie~ do you know how to or no? the floppy net install
<wannatryit> magnetron-- nope, that wasn't the prob after all.  none of the partitions on the hdd are mounted
<wannatryit> rats
<ziggy23> header and footer info -- is this an Ubuntu issue?
<Nubbie> rr72: no, i don't even know if it's possible. i was suggesting you look into it. ubuntu does not support net installs, that i CAN say with certainty.
<UberPsyX> SlimeyPete, you said if i put 2100 in a pc that needs 3200 itll melt, does that happen the other way as well?
<trumpeter2003> ziggy23: No
<stefg> UberPsyX: http://www.pthree.org/2007/05/01/advice-for-irc-newbies/
<magnetron> wannatryit: hmm... what filesystem is it? NTFS?
<rr72> Nubbie~ u can?
<UberPsyX> >_<
<trumpeter2003> ziggy23: Not for the problem with it being in Firefox
<UberPsyX> lol
<wannatryit> magnetron: yeah, ntfs
<orbin> vincenz: cat /etc/issue or lsb_release -a
<rr72> Nubbie~ use a minimal cd, it dls all the packs
<magnetron> wannatryit: How many partitions do you have?
<Nubbie> rr72: where is this ubuntu minimal cd?
<rr72> Nubbie~ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Nubbie> rr72: there's an alternate cd, well would you look at that.
<wannatryit> magnetron- just one main partition as far as i know.  i think there is also a hidden 'system restore' partition put there by dell (i'm on a latitude notebook)
<Nubbie> all hidden away in there.
<sharperguy> where can i find a list of cards supported by nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-legacy?
<Nubbie> rr72: go for it, i didn't even know that existed.
<rr72> Nubbie~ if that will work
<foomanchew> sharperguy, are u having nvidia issues
<rr72> the dvd drive doesnt like cds as it likes dvds
<nbogdanoff> any other GUI IM clients besides Gaim and Kopete worth checking out?!??
<ziggy23> I had probs installing the printer drivers this morning...my model is a HP CP1160 there is not a exact match for my model.  Wonder if that contribues to the problem with my headersd
<sharperguy> foomanchew, no, i have a mate with a rare card and I want to know if its suported
<magnetron> wannatryit: I don't know anything about Dell's partitioning schemes... Go with that advice about resizing it from a win bootdisk.
<SlimeyPete> UberPsyX: no, it won't happen the other way - the 3200 stuff will just run at 2100 speed, however you might not be able to fit it in the slot (more modern ram uses more pins, I'm not sure how many 3200 uses)... but that's the last thing I'll say on the subject lest I get kicked for being off-topic :)
<wannatryit> magnetron-- okay; i'll try that.  thanks for your help
<wannatryit> /exit
<UberPsyX> lol ok sorry
<ziggy23> i was told to load to load the hpijs drivers
<thelostpatrol> is there a way to make windows the default startup OS in the boot loader?
<Emilio_M> hi, can i get help here or should i try a different room?
<cyros> thelostpatrol: edit ur menu.lst in ur grub loader
<cyros> thats if ur using grub of course
<thelostpatrol> cyros, i tried but it wouldn't save
<thelostpatrol> any tips?
<rr72> Nubbie~ found something cooler to do
<orbin> !ask | Emilio_M
<ubotu> Emilio_M: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Emilio_M> lol. thanks ubotu
<cyros> opening with root ?
<thomas576> if you edit menu.list in /etc/grub/ you can put it first on the list so it will load after timer times out
<rr72> netboot
<Nubbie> ubotu = a robot.
<Emilio_M> i'm having trouble getting my laptop touchpad tow rok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a robot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> ... except if it's offtopic, like UberPsyX's. :)
<Emilio_M> it's a synaptics touchpad
<cyros> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<andreas_> thelostpartol: System files are protected so only root can write to them. You need to sudo/gksudo.
<stefg> !synaptics | Emilio_M
<ubotu> Emilio_M: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<thelostpatrol> okay
<tholme> Hey, Im trying to configure the xserver-xorg. But everytime I get to the part where Im to choose how much bits the graphics are supposed to be, it ends with an error...It says something about a backupfile or something. Anyone know anything about this?
<thelostpatrol> thanks, i'll try that now
<qsloqs> thelostpatrol   grub-install /dev/hda or what you have... after modify menu.lst
<thelostpatrol> sqloqs, why
<thelostpatrol> what does that do
<cyros> no problem be careful in that file
<taso_> http://pastebin.ca/467958  ... does anyone know why this could be happening to me , it says it cannot find libc6.so ... anyone ?
<thomas576> qsloqs if he just edits file and reboots it will be ok less he removes or adds new devs
<qsloqs> no rewrite needed?
<orbin> tholme: can you give us the exact error?
<thomas576> i didn't and it worked on mine :)
<|rt|> what's the OT ubuntu channel?
<tholme> yeah, brb...:P
<qsloqs> ok :)
<RunX_> :S
<RunX_> hey all
<RunX_> :)
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic | |rt|
<ubotu> |rt|: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Emilio_M> exit
<|rt|> Music_Shuffle: thanks
<thelostpatrol> <qsloqs> thelostpatrol   grub-install /dev/hda or what you have... after modify menu.lst
<thelostpatrol> what is this for
<ziggy23> |rt| ot=off toipic
<andreas_> thelostpatrol: Don't think you need to do that.
<ziggy23> topic
<Nubbie> you definitely don't need to do grub-install
<thomas576> thelost, it rewrites the config file to grub on the boot device but i think your ok not doing it
<Nubbie> grub picks up on changes to menu.list
<SurfnKid> anyone know about splashimages?
<Nubbie> !splash | surfnkid
<ubotu> surfnkid: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<thomas576> your ok with out itg i just tried it on my other box it works without running it
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, thx
<thelostpatrol> okay thanks andreas
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, do you know about grub-splashimages tho?
<klotho> Nubbie: I changed the repository from US servers to Main, and it found 67 extra updates... so the US servers appear to be broken
<Nubbie> surfnkid: yeah i know about them.
<cyros> thelostpatrol: i would just move the windows parition above the ubuntu one so it boots first
<Nubbie> klotho: main servers are more than likely faster anyways.
<Nubbie> cyros: why...
<thomas576> cyros thats what we explained to him, just move the windows "paragraph" above all the linux ones
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, its weird i cant load it up, ive installed it, ive made a symbolic link to the splash file, and now it just needs to call the file on menu.lst
<thelostpatrol> cyros - you mean in the file?
<thomas576> it will then start up as the defualt loaderd
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, but apparently it aint doing so
<cyros> yea
<thomas576> yes
<klotho> Nubbie: they were fast for the first 50 or so updates, but now have slowed to about 50Kbps
<cyros> Nubbie: why not?
<klotho> I mean KBps
<thelostpatrol> okay cool, i'll do that now and i'll restart
<cables> Why did they change the partition manager in the installer in Feisty? It's really much harder to use than GParted.
<Nubbie> surfnkid: the splash image file needs to be on the root partition
<thomas576> be back later bratworst and beer await
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, so not as a symbolic link then
<SurfnKid> :/
<Nubbie> surfnkid: grub only loads the root partition.
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, /boot then
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, will check it out
<cyros> splashimage for grub ?
<SeveredCross> Blargh.
<funkja> I am trying to compile software and I get this error message when I ./configure No package 'glib-2.0' found
<thelostpatrol> what about that part under the ubuntu lines that says "savedefault"?
<funkja> No package 'gthread-2.0' found
<funkja> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
* SeveredCross really screwed up his install.
<Nubbie> !paste | funkja
<ubotu> funkja: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SurfnKid> cyros, yeah
<SeveredCross> That'll teach me to try and isntall Beryl over an already screwed up old install of Beryl.
<Pooky> lol, I've given up on beryl ever since they quit including beryl-xgl
<cyros> yea it have to be in the /boot/grub/spashimage folder
<fraco> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyros> and you have to link it in the menu.lst
<fraco> !esound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyrne> playing with beryl on knoppix right now.. its pretty cool
<cyros> leave it compressed
<cyros> splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/debian10.xpm.gz
<thelostpatrol> beryl's awesome
<thelostpatrol> i love it
<SeveredCross> Pooky: I got it to run, but it screws up and the screen goes white after a while.
<Ramunas> hello, how do I get my bluetooth usb dongle to work?
<SeveredCross> Before that happens, it runs like a charm.
<is_null> hello everybody, what to do when internet doens't work with wifi nor with ethernet
<cables> !dvd | mehdi
<ubotu> mehdi: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pooky> I had it working in edgy, now I get all kinds of weird stuff, like, my shift key not being mapped right
<Ramunas> !bluetooth
<tholme> the error message is as follows: postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf20070502223435
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<|ericsson|> when I run quotacheck -avugm, I get: WARNING - Quotafile //quota.user was probably truncated. Cannot save quota settings...
<v21> yeah but try use beryl + watch film :) or run 3D accelerate game
<klotho> what's beryl good for? just pretty or does it do something useful?
<v21> beryl is suck
<debaserx> ubuntu linux is not shutting down correctly, it remains in the completed splash screen without turning off power
<SeveredCross> klotho: It's just pretty.
<tholme> no matter what I choose, I get that message. 8bit, 16bit or 24bit. (configuring xserver-xorg)
<SeveredCross> Really pretty.
<SeveredCross> Heh.
<qsloqs> v21 +1 ;)
<v21> :)
<|ericsson|> and when I do quotaon -avug I get that quotas are turned on. Does it mean they are saved, or not?
<glock24_> hello
<SeveredCross> Now if only the Live CD would actually boot to desktop on this system.
<tholme> anyone know alot about configuring the xserver-xorg?
<SeveredCross> I still have to use it though, oddly enough...The alternate CD freezes.
<andreas_> SeveredCross: X doesn't work from the CD?
<SeveredCross> andreas_: Can't find the card.
<atrus> udevinfo is no longer returning vendor/product info for my mx1000 mouse. it does show up in /proc/bus/input/devices, but it's preventing me from creating udev rules that match this device properly. instead it just prints http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18856/
<is_null> tholme: #xorg
<SeveredCross> ATI Mobility Radeon X1400. It's not a big problem, I just let it drop to console then install fglrx.
<chatter> hi, i have installed squirrel mail on my server. but i can't watch the inbox. it just displays an empty frame at the right side
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to reinstall grub from the Feisty live CD?
<SeveredCross> Geoffrey2: It should be.
<danlock2> sudo apt-get install grub?
<glock24_> can somebody help me get rid of sound distortion with hda-intel?
<andreas_> Geoffrey2: You mean rewriting the mbr?
<debaserx> ubuntu linux is not shutting down correctly, it remains in the completed splash screen without turning off power
<cyros> debaserx: how are you shutting it down
<debaserx> cyros: with "system" > "exit" > "shut down"
<|ericsson|> !sound > glock24_
<qsloqs> debaserx its acpi issue
<debaserx> qslogs: but how do I fix that?
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, there must be something wrong Im doing, I copied the xpm.gz file onto the /boot folder
<Geoffrey2> andreas, yes....I did thing a bit backwards, installed Ubuntu, THEN installed Windows, which of course overwrote the mbr...Bill Gates and Co will never get the award "Plays well with others" :)
<cyros> how abot opening a term and doing the good old sudo shutdown now -h
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, and ran update-grub and it says searching splash image... none found
<stefg> !grub | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qsloqs> debaserx check your bios options
<debaserx> qslogs: I'm sure they're fine, they worked with previously installed  ubuntu and they work with windows
<qsloqs> some old boards dont support acpi...
<andreas_> Geoffrey2: You can do that from the live CD, just startup grub, set root to wherever the menu.lst is, and setup (write the mbr). Check google, should find alot of info how to write the mbr from grub.
<procrsatinator> hey, i accidentally installed ubuntu with the wrong username, how does one go about fixing that?
<debaserx> qslogs: acpi=off maybe?
<SeveredCross> Go to the Users options, add a new user, log in as it, remove the old one?
<SeveredCross> System --> Administrations --> Users and Groups.
<qsloqs> debaserx then you turning off acpi
<andreas_> Geoffrey2: Something like "root (hd0,1)" "setup (hd0)". I don't remember the exact commands.
<koshea> hello, can anyone help me with getting MP3 support on ubuntu 7.04?  ive installed gstreamer0.8-mad and some other plugins but im still getting errors when trying to import to rhythmbox
<qsloqs> bye default it have to work
<procrsatinator> SeveredCross: what if I have stuff in the current users account?
<qsloqs> by ;)
<SeveredCross> procrsatinator: Copy the contents of the home folder/
<SeveredCross> /=?
<procrsatinator> alright
<Baje> anyone know where i could get codeweavers crossover office?
<glock24_> hello, can somebody please help me get rid of sound distortion with hda-intel?
<debaserx> Baje: torrent
<SurfnKid> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<procrsatinator> thanks severed
<atrus> if i'm trying to track down a bug that only started occuring recently, how can i find older versions of packages to try downgrading to to isolate the problem? udev and linux-image* specifically
<Baje> i was hoping to find an irc channel with it
<askand> WHy cant I open simple rtfdocs in ubuntu?
<agresor> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> I think ubuntu only supports complicated rtfdocs
<erstazi> !dvd-slideshow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd-slideshow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erstazi> hmmm
<s1> why does my hdds show up as sda and sdb after changeing to feisty?
<debaserx> qslogs: options are just fine
<|ericsson|> s1: they are SATA?
<thomas576> do you have your sata drive partitioned?
<thomas576> or they 2 sata drives?
<andreas_> s1: I think the new kernel shows sata drives as 'sd', like scsi
<s1> |ericsson|, no
<qsloqs> debaserx, so dont know.. sorry, look at google
<mc44> all drives are sata drives now
<s1> they're plain pata
<debaserx> qslogs: thanks anyway
<Memories> Hello
<thomas576> /anounce
<DoubleOSven> my old ide drive shows as sda too
<thelostpatrol> what's the command again, for editing the grub loader?
<DoubleOSven> i think that they are all sda
<stefg> !UUID | s1
<ubotu> s1: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<s1> mc44, could I point fstab towards the UUID or something after rebooting?
<Memories> how can i copy a file from one directory to another using terminal ?
<andreas_> thelostpatrol: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Memories> i tried cp /... /.... it gave me : omitting directory
<MonsieurBon> shwag, I decided to code my own vpnc applet! :D
<thelostpatrol> sudo gedit \boot\grub\menu.lst ?
<walkintome> hi everyone. for some reason, my removable drive shows up twice on my desktop in feisty. How do I fix this?
<mc44> thelostpatrol: forward slashes :)
<SurfnKid> Nubbie, you there
<|ericsson|> ide's does show as hd* but usb-sticks comes as sd*, same for sata-drives
<cyros> thelostpatrol: did it work?
<thelostpatrol> cyros - yes, thank you
<Memories> anyone can help out with the command to copy files in terminal plz?!
<jabagawee> big problems
<jabagawee> can someone help me?
<cyros> nice
<andreas_> Memories: "cp" is the copy command.
<thelostpatrol> cyros - i made the first menu item a divider though, hehe, so i have to remove it. but it works.
<thelostpatrol> thanks
<frogg> Memories type #cp --help
<Memories> andreas_ thts wht i tried doing, cp /home..... /...
<Memories> it gave me omitting
<Memories> and it didnt copy anything
<thelostpatrol> cyros, trying again now, brb
<s1> stefg, blkid gives me nothing
<jabagawee> when i try to boot from the Live CD, my CD drive makes a racket and then stops. the whole time, there is a black screen with a blinking underscore in the top left. then it boots into windows vista
<jabagawee> sigh.... this aint good
<andreas_> Memories: What are you copying? /home to ?
<Vulcan40> Why when I click on Desktop Effects it says Composite Extension not Available???
<jabagawee> can someone help me?
<s1> weren't there another command that gives the uuid?
<Memories> usr/share/amsn/skins
<askand> WHy cant I open rtfdocs in ubuntu..?
<Memories> andreas_ started by sudo su, then continued with cp /home.... /usr...
<hugol2> Hi
<hugol2> I need help with the grub
<Vlet> jabagawee: It sounds like your cdrom drive does not want to boot off the cd
<andreas_> Memories: Well cp <source> <destination> is how you write it. Can you paste the exact command here and what error you get?
<jabagawee> LOL
<hugol2> I made a second Ubuntu in the same computer and now the grub is all mess up
<jabagawee> i already set the thing to boot from cd
<jabagawee> first
<Memories> ok andreas_ just a sec
<walkintome> anyone know why an external hard drive would show up on the desktop twice?
<Vlet> jabagawee: that may no tbe the problem. you may have a corrupt cd, or some cdrom drives don't want to boot off certain types of blank cd's
<debaserx> qslogs, *: acpi=force is the solution
<jabagawee> oh gosh
<jabagawee> that seems terrible
<s1> weren't there a dir I could "ls" in the /dev-dir to get me the uuid names?
<qsloqs> debaserx cool thanks ;)
<jabagawee> my cd shouldnt be corrupt, i burned it in nero
<jabagawee> and then used iso recorder
<Vlet> jabagawee: life is hard
<jabagawee> to rip an iso file off
<|ericsson|> is there a painless way I quickly can find out my gateway?
<jabagawee> and checksumed the two isos
<sinisterguy> i'm having some trouble getting my als4000 gameport to work. if i do an lsmod, the gameport module is loaded, but if i load joydev or grip (the required modules for my joystick) no js0 device is created
<max_> i need help
<Memories> cp /home/andreas_/Desktop/WinMSN7 /usr/share/amsn/skins
<andreas_> Vlet: I wonder, do you have it in the fstab as well as ubuntu auto-mounting it somewhere else, somehow?
<_JaG> s
<Nvening> hi, i need to sort out the display driver for my ati pc with ubuntu feisty as the my native res isnt allowed, are there other open drivers available or do i have to use the ati closed ones??
<|ericsson|> !ask > max_
<Memories> andreas_ and this is the reply :cp: omitting directory `/home/tu/Desktop/WinMSN7'
<Vlet> andreas_: I think you meant to reply to walkintome
<jabagawee> Vlet: to be exact, its a HP Pavillion dv6205us
<sinisterguy> Nvening: it depends on the age of your card
<jabagawee> any clues
<un4get> j ubuntu
<ashill> heres a question, Can anyone give me instructions on how to load/install gui or gnome desktop I have ubuntu 7.04 Server
<un4get> cables?
<Nvening> its an x800xt
<un4get> done... option opened...
<|ericsson|> ashill: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Vlet> jabagawee: You might want to try using a different blank cd - I've had to do it.
<max_> ok, well im tryng to transpher files from one hard drive to an other but the thing freazes
<Memories> andreas_ wht does "omitting directory" stands for
<jabagawee> hmmm
<andreas_> Memories: Use option -r to copy recursively.
<jabagawee> i only have one brand
<ashill> thanks eric
<|ericsson|> np
<max_> ?
<un4get> is cables here?
<drew> Nvening: i use ati x850xt, fglrx is the driver you want, after installing it through "Restricted Drivers Manager" you have to add your resolution
<walkintome> andreas_: I WOULDNT KNOW HOW TO CHECK THAT
<Memories> andreas_ like this==>> cp -r /.... /... ?
<andreas_> Memories: Or -R even
<walkintome> andreas_: sorry, hit caps by mistake
<ashill> |ericsson|, is there anything else to do, what command do i run after that?
<andreas_> memories: Yes
<Memories> andreas_ , ok thank you for helping out :)
<|ericsson|> ashill: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade are always advisable
<foomanchew> whats the debian package that installs the necessary development tools ?
<un4get> hey, who helped me before in PM?
<andreas_> walkintome: more /etc/fstab , check if it is there...
<jabagawee> any other clues
<foomanchew> for compiling code ? has make and gcc etc
<jabagawee> ?
<Vlet> jabagawee: well, three things you can do - look into see if compaq released some updates for your drive, try reburning the cd just to make sure, or get a different blank cd.
<drew> Nvening: do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" follow prompts untill you get to resolutions, and just add your desired resolutions, then finish and restart X.
<walkintome> andreas_: nope, it isnt
<jabagawee> k
<jabagawee> i'll look at the drivers
<ashill> |ericsson|, after that do I run gdm start to load the gui up?
<foomanchew> whats the debian package that installs the necessary development tools ? has binutils , make, gcc etc ????
<elmer> hi, i've got problem with live cd install ubuntu 7.04, while the xorg is loading i get an error "no screens found", my graphic card is ati radeon 1600 mobility, does anybody know how to solve this problem ?;] 
<andreas_> walkintome: Sorry I don't know then :P Maybe someone comes along later that can help you.
<foomanchew> anyone ?
<gottreu> other than $USER/.Trash where could files in the Trash be stored?
<|ericsson|> ashill: with a bit of luck all you might need is to: startx
<Vulcan40> what does composite extension unavailable mean??? I get that message when I try to access desktop effects
<Shelagh> foomanchew: build-essentials
<Vlet> foomanchew: I think it's build-essential
<walkintome> andreas_: no problem...any help is appreciated =)
<[sun] xeon`10> for running a server - dual xeon with radeon x800xt, should i use kubuntu server or ubuntu server?
<foomanchew> Shelagh, thanks I can never remember that one
<jabagawee> where does one get the gma 950 driver for linux?
<foomanchew> woot I have a new workstation
<ashill> |ericsson|, k thnks
<jabagawee> oh gawd, i cant find the drivers for the cd drive
<ashill> |ericsson|, and so this will work for the Ubuntu Server right and not just the Ubuntu Desktop?
<|ericsson|> ashill: I played around with it on 6.06 server, did work..
<dn4> what does preemption mean?
<walkintome> whenever i restart my computer i need to run "sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" so that my internet works. is there any way to automate this process?
<ashill> |ericsson|, nice
<|ericsson|> ashill: not that you would need the GUI, but anyway ;)
<Vlet> jabagawee: not driver; an update for the cdrom drive's bios, and it appears there isn't one
<thelostpatrol> thanks guys it worked great :)
<jabagawee> shoot
<jabagawee> thats not good
<un4get> hey, who helped me a while ago??
<ashill> |ericsson|, well the gui is nice just to manage the server... isn't command line a pain?
<Vlet> no, that's fine - like I said, you should try to re-burn the cd, or find a new blank cd
<|ericsson|> ashill: for me it's the other way around, the GUI is the pain :)
<jabagawee> okay then
<jabagawee> this'll take a while
<ashill> Whats the difference between gdm and startx?
<jabagawee> and i only have 50 min for the install
<EDinNY> Trying to upgrade to fiesty
<jabagawee> and the reburn
<jabagawee> will that be enough time?
<Vlet> perhaps
<|ericsson|> ashill: you could always stick with command-line and add webmin if you want some kind of lite GUI on the server
<un4get> can someone help me out with resizing my HD for the ubuntu partition?
<EDinNY> I get to the point were it says it is going to launch the update too, and it doesn't
<mzaza> Guys, anyone have used skype on Ubuntu before?
<whta> which package has just the jack driver? wine is telling me i need it
<Vlet> jabagawee: what's the big hurry - relax :)
<ashill> to anyone, what is the difference between startx and gdm?
<jabagawee> oh
<jabagawee> i have to pick up my sis from school
<ashill> |ericsson|, so would that be apt-get install webmin   ?
<|ericsson|> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<un4get> can someone help me out with resizing my HD for the ubuntu partition? - PM Me plz...
<ashill> ubotu, ok htnks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok htnks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EDinNY> ashill, I beilve that startx starts whatever X you have configured.  gdm will just start gdm
<Alizarium> anyone tell me the server for beryl help?
<|ericsson|> would be webmin.com
<Vlet> ashill: gdm runs without you being logged in; it's a graphical login screen. startx is just used to start the graphical interface after you have logged in at the commandline
<|ericsson|> or .org, can't rememer which ;)
<coolgeek> If i dont want to boot into gui how would i set that up?
<ashill> Vlet, thnks
<un4get> can someone help me out with resizing my HD for the ubuntu partition? - PM Me plz...
<mEck0> When I type: svn commit, I got: ".svn' containing  working copy admin area is missing
<EDinNY> can someone help me upgrade?
<coolgeek> any one? How can i get ubuntu to go straight to command line instead of GUI?
<EDinNY> the upgrade tool does not seem to launch for me
<andreas_> un4get: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<jabagawee> can someone answer my question about the GMA 950
<un4get> why doesnt gparted lemme resize my HD, it allways says "fail"
<jabagawee> is there an ubuntu driver for it?
<coolgeek> Any one?
<coolgeek> Want to log straight into CL, How can i do this?
<EDinNY> collgeek...checking
<Alizarium> anyone tell me the server for beryl help?
<coolgeek> EDinNY: thanks mate
<qsloqs> coolgeek init 1?
<ashill> coolgeek, want a permanent fix or just one time to command prompt?
<coolgeek> qsloqs: sorry not sure what you mean bu that?
<coolgeek> ashill: perminent..
<Vlet> jabagawee: if you have a dv6205us, you have an Intel 945, no?
<coolgeek> ashill: but i also would like to know how to change it back just in case!! :P
<ashill> coolgeek, im not sure im new
<coolgeek> ashill: me too!
<ashill> lol
<Ramunas> can anybody help me with bluetooth? I got it running and my pc can see and send files to others, but others can't see my pc
<mar2> wondering if anybody else has experienced graphics problems in firefox?
<ashill> coolgeek, as |ericoson|
<Ramunas> where can I find config file to change that?
<ashill> ask*
<odat> where do i get Gtk2::MozEmbed module
<coolgeek> ashill: what do u mean?
<un4get> why doesnt gparted lemme resize my HD, it allways says "fail"
<qsloqs> coolgeek "killall gdm"
<ashill> coolgeek, ask the guy named |ericson| that is in this chat room
<slowfast> After upgrading to Feisty gnome window manager does not work.  I can boot into KDE.  When I log out of KDE and sign into gnome, the desktop appears but the windows do not have title bars.  When I select the showdesk top button, an error dialog states: "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a windows manager."  I have uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Any idea for a fix?
<coolgeek> qsloqs: what did you mean by init 1?
<|ericsson|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<coolgeek> |ericsson|: could u help?
<thomas576> hi
<tom_> hi all, can i have direct rendering on multiple x sessions with an intel 950?
<Music_Shuffle> Hello.
<relor> how do I change my keyring password?
<qsloqs> coolgeek if you want to start X manually so you have to deinstall gdm or kdm what you have... so then you have run startx to start X window
<thomas576> any way to turn off the announce feature in here?
<coolgeek> i have gnome.
<qsloqs> so gdm
<cyros> manager: thats what i would try
<Music_Shuffle> thomas576: depends on the client you're using.
<agresor> how to create .iso  file from   CD rom to HDD ?
<Chav3s> Hi all. Anyone likes to play OpenArena?
<EDinNY> Is runlevel 3 a command line login?
<Music_Shuffle> EDinNY: yeah
<ashill> |ericsson|, coolgeek wants to know how to make a permanent boot to the command line, you know how?
<thomas576> just giam
<cchance> iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables Was given to me to save the iptables file but it does not work. Anybody got one that does
<EDinNY> coolgeek?
<coolgeek> EDinNY: yea
<Music_Shuffle> !iso | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<qsloqs> ubuntu default runlevel 2
<Music_Shuffle> thomas576: sorry, I don't use it, not sure.
<megafauna> Hi, since upgrading to Feistly I cannot see my ntfs drives.
<coolgeek> EDinNY: check private!
<Xenosyn> can anyone help me?
<EDinNY> coolgeek, edit /etc/inittab and change 2 to a 3 in the line "id:2:initdefault:"
<thomas576> did you look under the media folder in a file manager?
<megafauna> Hi, since upgrading to Feistly I cannot see my ntfs drives.  I have reinstalled and remounted them but can't see them at all still.
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...anybody could help me with my sound...when i play a movie in totem...it says "Could not open resource for writing."....i can see the video..but no sound....
<Chav3s> The game has a multiplayer option but it cant find any servers. Are there any servers?
<megafauna> thomas576:yes.
<andreas_> agresor: Install 'brasero', that program can create iso's afaik.
<megafauna> thomas576:yes. but thanks for asking
<concept10> EDinNY, runlevel three is almost the same as 2 on ubuntu
<cyros> megafauna: do u see the paritions in /dev ?
<tom_> anyone? can i have direct rendering on multiple x sessions with a intel 950?
<Music_Shuffle> agresor: K3b burns isos.
<thomas576> you said you remounted them did you provide a mount path?
<Vlet> After configuring pam to auth with krb5, I need to enter my password twice to log in.. Anyone have any idea why?
<EDinNY> concept10: which runlevel is best for command line?
<megafauna> cyros: looking
<jonah> hi does anyone know how to remove a theme from gnome theme manager, i've got loads i dont' want
<Music_Shuffle> EDinNY: Beryl?
<USSJoin> In Ubuntu Feisty (and this was true with Edgy as well), I can't see my DVDRW drive-- at all. There is no scd0 device, no cdrom device (in /dev). There's an sg0 but that's all, nothing I can identify as a block device. I don't see any errors in dmesg. Any idea how to fix it?
<EDinNY> what runlevel is for command line?
<Jay> i have a dual scsi, that's currently config'd for RAID 1 under rhel, how can i duplicate this partition scheme under ubuntu during a new install?
<agresor> Music_Shuffle,  i dont want to burn it i want to create it to hdd
<qsloqs> EDinNY im afraid that just runlevel 1
<ubuntu> hello does somebody now why i cant look at my look at my windows xp files with linux ubuntu live cd please say something to me with @ubuntu before the message
<maan84> Hello, my sound disappears sometimes when i listen to music, can i somehow like restart the soundserver from the terminal or something so I dont have to reboot? :) thank you
<USSJoin> Vlet: Remember PAM is layerable. Check if you actually told it not to use the other layer.
<Music_Shuffle> agresor: err...come again?  Just download it?
<|ericsson|> coolgeek: you grub/lilo?
<agresor> LoL
<qsloqs> in other case you have to kill gdm
<Music_Shuffle> maan84: like..it just cuts out?
<cosmodad> maaks: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<agresor> i have .iso file on CD if i copy cd t hdd  it wont be .iso file.... u get now ?
<EDinNY> qsloqs: 1 is for single user, not multiusier command line login
<maan84> yeah all sounds go away :) gotta reboot for it to work
<USSJoin> Vlet: Easy way to check this is to change your kerberos password, then see if you can log in using the new password both times. If not (and the second has to be passed with your old one) then that's what happened.
<ubuntu> hello does somebody now why i cant look at my look at my windows xp files with linux ubuntu live cd please say something to me with @ubuntu before the message
<ubuntu> hello does somebody now why i cant look at my look at my windows xp files with linux ubuntu live cd please say something to me with @ubuntu before the message
<Music_Shuffle> EDinNY: 3 sounds like what you want.
<cchance> !repeat, ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat, ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> @ubuntu: you need to mount it.
<Brade1> !on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about on - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> thx ubotu
<Nubbie> !mount > ubuntu
<Vlet> USSJoin: Are you suggesting I remove pam_unix.so and only have pam_krb5.so?
<Music_Shuffle> maan84: I've had that happen, but if I either play a different song, or close the music player and reopen it, or open a different one for a few minutes, it re-initializes. >.>
<Brade1> k
<Brade1> gtg
<Brade1> cta
<thomas576> @ubuntu browse your drive look at the files open them copy what exactly do you want to do
<Brade1> *cya
<ZCODE> ubuntu: Do you know anything about initrd?
<qsloqs> so just killing gdm could solve... or killing symlink in rc2.d directory
<concept10> EDinNY, runlevel 1 is cool for single user with networking.  Use the sysv-rcconf tool to see whats in the runlevels..
<USSJoin> Vlet: Honestly, I forget right now where the *layering* part is set up/ how. I'd try my quick password change idea, see what happens.
<Xenosyn> does anyone know if I can use a windows usb wireless internet adapter with ubuntu?
<cchance> Dont abuse the bots r ljl gets verry angry
<Chav3s> For those who9 like OpenArena, is there any server for online gaming ?
<cchance> iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables Was given to me to save the iptables file but it does not work. Anybody got one that does
<EDinNY> concept10: what I am really trying to do is upgrade to feisty, but the upgrade tool never gets launched
<USSJoin> Vlet: Especially 'cause that's something you can do that won't totally lock you out. (Screwing with PAM can be dangerous.)
<maan84> Music_Shuffle: unfortunetly if i play another song or anything it doesnt come back, not only music that stop working but all sounds, gaim vlc etc
<megafauna> cyros: yes, i see them. in the properties dialog it says they are owned by root and are 0kb in size (it is 60 gig).
<Vlet> USSJoin: good ideas - thanks :)
<casey_> hi, how do you create a shortcut for fretsonfire (normally you have to do this in terminal: ./FretsonFire)
<Geoffrey2> ok, I got as far as grub-install  and am getting "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<Music_Shuffle> maan84: Ouch, I've never done that, sorry >_<
<ubuntu> my windows can not start compleetly it start's in a loop over and over again when i push the power button
<concept10> EDinNY, well you may want to upgrade manually.. The wiki has a page on it for reference
<cyros> megafauna: are you using the sudo command when trying to mount them?
<Xenosyn> does anyone know if I can use a windows usb wireless internet adapter with ubuntu?
<Music_Shuffle> !wireless | Xenosyn
<ubotu> Xenosyn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<USSJoin> casey_: You mean in the GNOME menus or something?
<Xenosyn> I know I looked at it it didnt help me
<casey_> well, on desktop
<Chav3s> It's sad the game cant find a server. That game is phantastic
<thomas576> @ubuntu is there more then 1 windows on the grub boot list?
<megafauna> yes, here is the page: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<maan84> Music_Shuffle: Np^^ Though I could restard ESD or Alsa mixer or whichever makes the sound work just like u can restart gnome :)
<EDinNY> concept10 you mean just change the /etc/apt/sources manually?
<qsloqs> could anyone tell me if i can jump from dapper to feisty without problem?
<USSJoin> casey_: On the desktop itself, just make a symbolic link. To make a link in the menus, run alacarte
<EDinNY> then apt-get upgrade?
<Nubbie> qsloqs: no.
<casey_> ok
<qsloqs> damn
<thomas576> qsloqs i did, found a post in the forums and im running fine
<jabagawee> cya
<cyros> i believe you have to change the source list
<casey_> USSJoin -  how do you make a symbolic link then??
<ashill> #/join suse
<Nubbie> qsloqs: go through edgy.
<cchance> How can i do i save my IPTABLES?????? Ive tried something like: iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables but it dont work
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...anybody could help me with my sound...when i play a movie in totem...it says "Could not open resource for writing."....i can see the video..but no sound....
<Music_Shuffle> qsloqs: uhh, go in order.
<concept10> EDinNY, yep, but dist-upgrade
<qsloqs> Nubbie ok.. more secure i guess ;)
<EDinNY> concept10: do I need to change sources to distupgradxe?
<Nubbie> EDinNY: no
<concept10> EDinNY, yes... like I said see the wiki page for complete guidance
<EDinNY> tnx
<Nubbie> EDinNY: gksu update-manager -c -d
<USSJoin> casey_: Go where you want the link to be, then type "ln -s <nameofthelink> <thing you're linking to> "
<Nubbie> EDinNY: update-manager is the recommended method of upgrading.
<concept10> Nubbie, he said the update manager didnt work for him
<thomas576> good luck guys im out
<casey_> oh, ok, awesome, ta
<ashill> EDinNY, what does gksu update-manager -c -d    do?
<Nubbie> concept10: really?
<Chav3s> Those guys from Linux Mint are doing a great job concerning artworks :-)
<Nubbie> concept10: that sucks.
<megafauna> cyros: any ideas
<nuu> cchance: you should insert your iptables rules in a firewall script that gets called at logon
<Nubbie> Chav3s: steal there themes.
<concept10> Nubbie, it hasnt worked for me either in the last two releases
<Chav3s> hehhe :-)
<USSJoin> Does anyone have an idea about my DVDRW question? (Namely, why it doesn't appear to exist?)
<casey_> USSJoin: i guess i was looking to make a launcher with a pretty icon
<coolgeek> is there any one else here who can help getting me to be straight into CL
<ubuntu> @thomas576 no there isnt it start on the boot screen it start again i have to push enter for starting windwos but in safe mode it wont start either
<USSJoin> casey_: You can give the link an icon IIRC.
<Nubbie> concept10: really? i have never once had a problem with it. thats really unfortunate. good things there's always a plan b
<nuu> cchance: many firewalls will accept raw iptables rules in a "rules"-like file
<Music_Shuffle> coolgeek: Change the runlevel you boot into? >.>
<USSJoin> casey_: But it might just be nicer (prettiness-wise) to either make a launcher on a GNOME panel (right click), or to put it on a GNOME menu (use alacarte).
<coolgeek> Music_Shuffle: yes but im not sure how ... ive just sent you a private message
<Xenosyn> can I use an empty hard drive to install linux and if so what kind of partiotion should it be set on
<concept10> Nubbie, no, dist-upgrade is plan A :)
<cchance> nuu, Thats what im looking for but i dont know anything but to put it into iptables and then to do something liek iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<Vlet> USSJoin: just fyi, I had to add 'use_first_pass' after the 'pam_krb5.so' assertation in common-auth
<mzaza> Why does the skype graphics quality sucks on gnome, while it works perfect on kde?
<Nubbie> :l for debian that is :)
<Stephen> Hello
<jabagawee> one more attempt to get someone to listen to me: IS THERE A DRIVER FOR GMA 950 IN UBUNTU? IF SO, WHERE DO I GET IT FROM
<jabagawee> sorry for that
<Nubbie> !shout jabagawee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shout jabagawee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> uGH
<Vlet> jabagawee: http://www.google.com/
<USSJoin> Vlet: Cool cool; glad you got it working.
<Nubbie> don't yell please.
<jabagawee> ijm sorry
<Nubbie> or people will suggest google as the solution to your problem ;D
<danlock2> !yell
<Stephen> I have a general hardware problem, and i need a bit of help
<jabagawee> that was my third time asking though
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jabagawee> google never helped
<Nubbie> right.
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | jabagawee
<danlock2> !yell danlock2
<jabagawee> LOL
<ubotu> jabagawee: please see above
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yell danlock2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> he knows he knows.
<casey_> USSJoin: I tried to make a launcher, but for the command - when i put './FretsonFire' it didn't work
<mzaza> Why does the skype graphics quality sucks on gnome, while it works perfect on kde?
<Vlet> jabagawee: if someone here had the answer, they would have told you.
<danlock2> !caps | jabagawee
<danlock2> !caps | jabagawee
<ubotu> jabagawee: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Stephen> Anybody here good with laptop hardware?
<cyros> about the upgrade couldnt he just update the source list to point at feisty and do a apt-get upgrade
<ashill> Is Ubuntu Fiesty better than Fedora 6?
<danlock2> there we go
<danlock2> lol
<Nubbie> mzaza: because skype uses QT, gnome uses GTK
<USSJoin> casey_: That's correct. THat won't work; you need to put a full path. Where is fretsonfire located?
<RobbieCrash> !caps > jabagawee
<nuu> cchance: if you really want to use iptables-save and iptables-restore, dump the iptables-save output to a file, and load that file into iptables-restore at startup, from, say, /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Nubbie> !repeat | danlock2 (:D)
<cchance> Can some one translate: iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables for ubuntu, im starting to get "T.O_
<ubotu> danlock2 (:D): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Xenosyn> can I use an empty hard drive to install linux and if so what kind of partiotion should it be set on
<drew> how can i rip dvd in ubuntu?
<USSJoin> casey_: For instance, if it's in your home directory, you'd put /home/casey/'fretsonfire
<michael117> ashill: There is not really a such thing as better because different distros are suited for different people... it's all about preference
<ashill> to anybody, is Ubuntu Fiesty better than Fedora 6?
<mzaza> Nubbie: Is their any solution for this problem? Or can I install qt on gnome?
<casey_> yeah, that's what i dide
<Nubbie> !info thoggen | drew
<USSJoin> casey_: (Sorry, drop that ' )
<ubotu> drew: thoggen: DVD backup utility based on GStreamer and Gtk+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 183 kB, installed size 928 kB
<concept10> time to leave .. signal to noise level too high
<Nubbie> mzaza: you do have QT installed, thats why it looks ugly in gnome.
<ashill> michael117, which one is better for games?
* jc87[pt]  is away: set /charset pide-8859-15
<thelostpatrol> when the next release of ubuntu comes out will i be able to do a simple upgrade? or will i have to clean install?
<cchance> nuu, i just got back into ubuntu
<megafauna> Hi, since upgrading to Feistly I cannot see my ntfs drives.  I have reinstalled and remounted them but can't see them at all still.
<Music_Shuffle> ashill: No point to asking that here, we'll all say Yeah! :P
<ubuntu> hello i have a problem: does someody now why i cant start my windows xp either in safe mode i cant start my windows i start in a loop en in try to start windows xp again and again. please
<casey_> USSJoin: Only it's a script that needs to be started by ./
<drew> ty Nubbie
<Xenosyn> can I use an empty hard drive to install linux and if so what kind of partiotion should it be set on
<cchance> nuu, dont know many commands anymore
<michael117> ashill: What kind of games are you talking about in particular?
<Nubbie> np drew
<Nvening> hi, how do i setup my feisty install so i can change my monitor to my LCD TV which is connected by vga?
<ashill> Music_Shuffle, right on
<mzaza> Nubbie: So there is no solution, I've to accept it with this look. right?
<USSJoin> casey_: Where's the script precisely?
<ubuntu> hello i have a problem: does someody now why i cant start my windows xp either in safe mode i cant start my windows i start in a loop en in try to start windows xp again and again. please
<Nubbie> drew: it really works good too :D
<bruenig> thelostpatrol, you should have been able to do a simple upgrade on each and every ubuntu release since the beginning
<Nubbie> mzaza: or use Ekiga.
<ashill> michael117, Microsoft Flight Simulator
<magnetron> !windows | ubuntu
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to restore the mbr after installing Windows so I can dual boot...I followed the directions (though I suspect I still missed something), and when I got to the grub-install step, it's telling me it can't find a device for /boot....can anyone help me on this one?
<Xenosyn> can I use an empty hard drive to install linux and if so what kind of partiotion should it be set on
<cchance> ubuntu, try #windows
<ubotu> ubuntu: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<casey_> "/home/casey/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire"
<ubuntu> hello i have a problem: does someody now why i cant start my windows xp either in safe mode i cant start my windows i start in a loop en in try to start windows xp again and again. please
<mzaza> Nubbie: How can I configure Ekiga with skype?
<Nubbie> mzaza: you don't use skype.
<Music_Shuffle> Xenosyn: Pop the LiveCD in, and ext3 is nice.
<Nubbie> mzaza: lol.
<thelostpatrol> bruenig, i didn't have any before this one, so i didn't get a chance to learn that before... but thanks for the info, i can't wait
<USSJoin> casey_: Cool. So now try something: open a terminal, type "cd /" then hit enter.
<USSJoin> casey_: Now, type exactly that path you told me, and see if it launches.
<michael117> ashill: Well, you'd have to install cedega or get wine to work with it in both so there is no difference really
<Nvening> anyone??
<USSJoin> casey_: (Naturally, without quotes.)
<megafauna> thelostpatrol: you have to partition your dirve when you install now. have a seperate partition for the kernal. let me find you a link
<magnetron> mzaza: Skype does not allow you to connect to Skype with Ekiga.
<mzaza> Nubbie: Well, as far as I know, that Ekiga just let me call computers, not phones
<cchance> Can some one translate:  iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables so that it works for ubuntu
<bruenig> I wonder if there is anyone who still has there initial ubuntu hedgehog or whatever it was and has not fresh installed, just upgraded all the way to feisty
<mzaza> magnetron: Ya, that's what I ment. Thanks magnetron
<ashill> michael117, ok thanks,  what needs does Ubuntu meet in general?  Why do you like it?
<Nubbie> mzaza: then it sounds like you're stuck with ugly QT skype.
<nuu> cchance: try doing something like sudo iptables-save > somefile, and then sudo pico /etc/init.d/rc.local, and put into that file something like "sudo iptables-restore < somefile"
<casey_> "/home/casey/FretsOnFire/FretsOnFire
<smplc> hola
<casey_> exec: 3: ./FretsOnFire.bin: not found"
<mzaza> Nubbie: Ok, thanks.
<Nvening> hi, how do i setup my feisty install so i can change my monitor to my LCD TV which is connected by vga? Anyone??
<yell0w> hola smplc
<Nvening> dont make me boot up windows instead lol
<Music_Shuffle> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Nubbie> !dualhead | Nvening
<ubotu> Nvening: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<un4get> Hello, im trying to resize my HD and im keep getting an error, anyone has any idea why ??
<USSJoin> casey_: Then your script is appallingly badly written.
<USSJoin> casey_: Luckily, there's a workaround.
<Nvening> thanks
<michael117> ashill: I just like Ubuntu because of the package management system based off of the Debian one which essentially eliminates dependency hell where you try to install an application and it requires another program to be installed or library and you have to hunt it down and install that
<Nubbie> un4get: is your windows partition defragmented and unmounted?
<casey_> USSJoin: I think that's the least of those script writer's worries ;)   they make an awesome game for three platforms simultaneously...
<un4get> hmmm dont know.... ?
<megafauna> thelostpatrol: this is what i used. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/41002-partition-sizes.html
<aldin> hi, how can i change name of my ethernet interface, e.g. eth0 -> eth4
<casey_> nudge nudge, someone needs to make a fretsonfire deb
<ashill> michael117, yea that is real nice
<un4get> how can I know?
<megafauna> except I had a 4th partition for the kernal about 15 or 20 gig. can't remembner
<megafauna> thelostpatrol: except I had a 4th partition for the kernal about 15 or 20 gig. can't remembner
<odat> who in here using gmusicbrowser?
<casey_> USSJoin: ok, what's the workaround?
<USSJoin> casey_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18863/
<un4get> NUbbie, can I PM u?
<USSJoin> casey_: (And even if they make a good game, they still ought to make the scripts nice.)
<megafauna> Hi, since upgrading to Feistly I cannot see my ntfs drives.  I have reinstalled and remounted them but can't see them at all still.
<coolgeek> guys im editing this line id:2:initdefault: so i can boot into CLI... but i want to understand why that makes it do it
<relor> how do I disable the keyring password prompt on bootup?
<coolgeek> can some one explain?
<USSJoin> casey_: Take that script, save it as fof.sh in some directory, and make it executable.
<casey_> ok, ta
<USSJoin> casey_: (That's chmod +x)
<USSJoin> casey_: Then make a launcher on that script. :-)
<casey_> awesome, that makes sense
<derrin> Hi all!  I have a load of .avi files I need to chown from root to myself as user.  Can't seem to get "chown-hR derrin.derrin /video" to work in the command line??  It tells me there is no such directory... but "video" is clearly there under ls  ???  Any ideas??
<maan84> Music_Shuffle: The sound started working again, no idea how though, deleted a file lol
<Music_Shuffle> maan84: lol, just be sure it wasn't unrelated :P
<fraco> how do you tell the sound playback to use one or the other available hardware sound cards (2 usb, 1 onboard)
<maan84> :P
<Nubbie> derrin: sudo chown -R <user> /dir/to/videos
<is_null> hello everybody, i don't know what to do, i can't shut down, nor open a terminal nor any window, nor shutdown X
<is_null> any idea please ?
<Nubbie> fraco: change the device in Volume Conrol
<mc__> is_null: have you got a terminal open?
<Nubbie> is_null: what do you mean you can't shut down.
<casey_> thanks USSJoin! :D worked really well
<mc__> is_null: pull out the power supply and you're done
<Nubbie> is_null: hit ctrl alt backspace to restart X.
<is_null> mc__: unfortunnately not
<USSJoin> casey_: No problem! Glad it worked for you.
<is_null> Nubbie: doesn't do anything
<mulle> Do ubuntu have some kind of support for dualview? =)
<mc__> is_null: why nut just force-shutdown?
<maddler> hello... I've just found that (after upgrading to Feisty, I suppose) swap is not being mounted... did anyone noticed this behaviour?
<is_null> mc__: because i never had to do this with linux for years
<nuu> is_null: sudo halt
<is_null> nuu: no terminal opens
<Nubbie> is_null: you can always press/hold the powerbutton, or just unplug it :)
<USSJoin> derrin: Try a simpler version of that command. <chown -R derrin /video > and see if that works.
<Nubbie> is_null: and hope it boots again that is.
<nuu> hit ctrl+alt+f1
<mc__> is_null: can you log into text terminal?
<USSJoin> derrin: If it does, then you can chgrp it afterward.
<Vlet> derrin: or get rid of the / in front of video
<Jay> how can i install a raid using installer ubuntu 7.04 ?
<nuu> to come back to graphic, ctrl+alt+f7
<shawn34> I'm trying to use my keyboard multimedia keys to control the audio player, but whenever I press the volume control, it changes the master, how can i set it up to change something else?
<mc__> is_null: it sounds like you've benn fork bombeb..
<Vlet> saying chown ...... /video is like saying chown ..... c:\video        you want just chown ..... video
<USSJoin> Vlet, derrin: True, I assumed he had video as a top-level directory. If not, then yes, drop that / in front of video.
<is_null> mc__: it's a fresh install, but terminal fails to start. no error message nor nothing
<compengi> how to rename a file in the terminal
<nuu> is_null: can you switch to console terminals with ctrl+alt+f1-f6 ?
<lhadji> compengi, mv filename filename2
<maddler> compengi: mv oldname newname
<cyros> move
<compengi> okay thanks
<is_null> nuu: can't
<mulle> Do ubuntu have some kind of support for dualview?
<un4get> is it even possible to run both WIndows and Ubuntu without killing all my Data on the drive ?
<nuu> can you run commands via alt+f2 ?
<Renan_s2> un4get, yes
<is_null> nuu: tryed, can't
<bruenig> nuu, yes
<shawn34> I'm trying to use my keyboard multimedia keys to control the audio player, but whenever I press the volume control, it changes the master, how can i set it up to change something else?
<is_null> it seems like no window wants to open
<un4get> can someone tell me how?
<un4get> i allways get "fail" can we PM Renan_s2 ?
<Renan_s2> un4get, install Windows, create a partition for Ubuntu and install Ubuntu on the new partition
<nuu> is_null: what CAN you do ?
<bruenig> nuu, but it needs to be a command that doesn't require root and that doesn't require interaction
<nanana> HiHi. Is there any way i can create my own ubuntu-based distro?
<Renan_s2> un4get, no, don't PM, solve here it on the channel
<un4get> ok...
<nuu> bruenig: i was trying to debug is_null's situation ;)
<bruenig> nanana, get the ubuntu iso, open it up, but a cross on all the artwork...oh wait
<whta> how can I make the jack driver usable without having to type jackd -r alsa every time i want to start an app that uses it?
<un4get> anyways im allways gettin an Error...
<un4get> any idea why ?
<bruenig> put*
<is_null> nuu: i can close the screen as it's a laptop, then not use the keyboard
<Renan_s2> un4get, which error?
<derrin> THANKS so much everyone!! This one worked for me:  chown -R derrin:derrin video
<is_null> it asks for the password but i can't type it
<un4get> im trying to "REsize" it using GParted...
<nuu> is_null: i assume you tried forced shutdown ?
<nuu> as in, hit power for 5 seconds
<shawn34> How do i make Amarok the default media player, not rhythmbox?
<un4get> so im resizing my /dev/sda1/ from the 60gigs he has (30gig free)and im taking 10gigs from it
<nuu> and then restarted
<un4get> im doing "apply"
<maddler> is_null: hmmm... sounds like a problem I had right after upgrading...
<bruenig> shawn34, you right click on an mp3 or whatever else music file and change the open with
<un4get> and i get an error...
<mulle> I'll ask again... do ubuntu have some kind of support for dualview, then name it plz.
<un4get> "could not be applied to disk"
<un4get> something like that
<maddler> is_null: I solved installing a missing package...
<Renan_s2> un4get, take note of the error message
<Renan_s2> then tell it here
<mat1980> un4get, is that partition mounted?
<shawn34> mulle, has nothing to do with the distro really, yes, X can support dual view
* Geoffrey2 sighs.....
<un4get> An error occurred while applying the operations
<mc44> Geoffrey2: ...?
<un4get> he following operation could not be applied to disk:
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lakcaj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<maddler> is_null: can you access a console? X?
<derrin> I need to convert a dir full of .avi files to .mpg files using mencoder.    Is this also doable using -R ??  Anyone know?
<wojtano> hello i have big problem with my SB Live!24 sound card
<Nubbie> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<maddler> derrin: -R?
<is_null> it doesn't unlock, it doesn't do anything when "change user" is clicked
<is_null> also i noticed that ethernet and wifi weren't working at all : wireless capabilities seem killed on eth1, eth0 seems working but not getting any dhcp offer (4 other machines get it correctly)
<un4get> Resize /dev/sda1 from 58.59 GiB to 48.52 GiB
<un4get> See the details for more information
<un4get> this is the error...
<un4get> dont know what mounted means and how to do it...
<un4get> so im assuming dat its not mounted..
<USSJoin> mulle: google "ubuntu multi monitor" and don't ask nastily.
* USSJoin frowns at mulle
<shawn34> How do i make Amarok the default media player, not rhythmbox for the keyboard shortcuts?
<un4get> how do i mount it?
<shawn34> sudo mount
<erUSUL> derrin: for f in `ls *.avi` do mencoder f; done  or something to that efect...
<mat1980> un4get, open details an paste what is there
<drew> shawn34: uninstall rhythmbox, and install amaroK?
<shawn34> drew, did
<maddler> is_null: apt-get install system-services
<un4get> status: unmounted
<derrin> sorry ... rather than change each and every file, I wondered if I could convert a dir full of .avi files into .mpg files with a single command?
<drew> shawn34: find a mp3 file, right click, properties, Open With tab, select amaroK click Ok.
<Nubbie> drew: try banshee, or any other GTK player for that matter.
<AngryElf> everytime i open a folder in nautilus it opens a new instance of nautilus (in the new folder) and closes the old one -- any way to stop this behavior?
<shawn34> drew, it is
<un4get> do i need to mount it? if do, how do i do that ?
<maddler> derrin: you can't convert a DIR... you have to convert files...
<mat1980> un4get, no you have to not mount it
<drew> Nubbie: nah, im using Listen myself =] 
<drew> shawn34: and it's still not your default player?
<un4get> ok, so how do i do it?
<maddler> derrin: and, no, mencoder won't allow to tell "convert everything"
<shawn34> drew, when i press the audio player key on my keyboard it gives me an error saying unable to launch rhythmbox
<mat1980> un4get, that partition is ntfs?
<zilly66> anyone with advice on installing flash on x64 feisty?
<un4get> yep
<Geoffrey2> mc44, trying to dual boot computer, installed Vista in a seperate partition on a computer that already had Ubuntu on it...now I need to recover grub....I'm getting errors, am not familar enough with Linux to know how to work around it myself
<drew> oh, hmm, never used a keyboard with media shortcuts, no clue shawn34 =[
<mc44> !grub | Geoffrey2
<ubotu> Geoffrey2: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Nubbie> geoffrey2: whyyy...
<mc44> Geoffrey2: tried that?
<derrin> erUSUL:  sorry I didn't follow  (Sorry I'm a noobie (less than a week on Linux))
<drew> shawn34: check xorg.conf keyboard settings maybe
<un4get> malt1980: it is NTFS
<demonspork> are there any other sound Daemons or Servers or whatever they are called than the one that autoinstalled with Ubuntu??  IT seems pretty limited because it doesn't seem to be able to play sound from 2 applications at one tie
<demonspork> tim*
<demonspork> time*
<wojtano> hello i have 5.1 spekaers but 3 speakers don't work :/
<g0ow> has anyone had problems upgrading dapper->edgy??
<Nubbie> demonspork: that would be ESD. if you can configure it, make all of your applications use Alsa.
<un4get> how do I mount the drives?
<mat1980> un4get, maybe there are some problems in the filesystem. In the details there should be some tips
<Nubbie> !mount | un4get
<ubotu> un4get: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mc44> g0ow: lots of people did :)
<g0ow> i still can't fix my problem
<mc44> g0ow: which is..?
<g0ow> i thought it was the gpg key
<wojtano> 3 of my speakers don't work in sb live! 24
<demonspork> Nubbie, so would I be able to hear and talk to a VOIP application running in Wine at the same time as, say watching a video on Youtube?
<mat1980> un4get, don't mount partition that you want resize. You could loose your data.
<g0ow> hold on, ill get output and pastebin
<Nubbie> demonspork: set up wine to use ALSA.
<Riyonuk> I have pc without internet, and with a fresh 6.10 installed. I have a usb and am currently at the library, can I install programs from here and take them to the house? I know its like that with windows..
<coolgeek> can some one tell me the command to start my wireless from CLI?
<coolgeek> please
<Geoffrey2> mc44, that's what I've been trying to use, but the "sudo /sbin/grub-install /dev/sda" command returns an error that it couldn't find a device for /boot
<mc44> Geoffrey2: you may need to subsitute for sda
<coolgeek> is it etc/init.d/networking start
<mat1980> un4get, we need more details about the error.
<is_null> nuu: of course i haven't hard shutdown; maddler : this is a fresh feisty install, i can't access a console nor X, screen is locked an no keyboard;
<Nubbie> riyunuk: you can copy all of the .deb packages needed and install them by had.
<zilly66> flash on x64, anyone?
<drew> has anyone changed their ttys0 resolution? i've done it before but can't remember what i did =[
<Nubbie> riyunuk: hand**
<RobbieCrash> Is there a fix for the weirdness with some feisty installs and the crashing Xorg with new Nvidia drivers?
<coolgeek> can some one tell me the command to start my wireless from CLI?
<AngryElf> how come GTK 2.x themes won't work with Ubuntu?
<mc44> Geoffrey2: i.e. if ubuntu is on a different drive
<coolgeek> is it etc/init.d/networking start
<Nubbie> !repeat | coolgeek
<ubotu> coolgeek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Riyonuk> I think I tried that a long time ago, but I needed loads of dependencies
<Geoffrey2> mc44, my hard drive is a serial ata, so wouldn't sda be the correct identifier...and I only have one physical drive installed
<Nubbie> riyonuk: yeah generally.
<Riyonuk> will the .deb ruin my system? By that I mean it wont be in the Syanptic Package Manager list, or menus, like I can tell its not welcomed XD
<maddler> is_null: doh!!!
<Will4042> nick Will404[2] 
<derrin> Maddler:  Okay... it was worth an ask.  Thank you!
<mc44> Geoffrey2: ah yes, should be :/
<is_null> maddler: what do you mean doh ?
<maddler> is_null: doh = what a strange behaviour...
<Nubbie> riyonuk: no, get your files from the ubuntu site. as long as you install them in order, it should work.
<mc44> Geoffrey2: does 'sudo fdisk -l' suggest that?
<Riyonuk> :o
<Riyonuk> where exactly?
<coolgeek> can any one help?
<Geoffrey2> I presume that means my boot partition is different than my root partition and I need to mount it.....but since Linux can't write to NTFS (or shouldn't)..... ?
<maddler> is_null: sounds like something went wrong while installing...
<phrontist> I just installed Ubuntu Server 7.04, and on first bootup it hung (I just get a blinking cursor, that I can't get beyond). I had not done a disk integrity check, so I burned a new disc, and now I can't even get an install screen to come up - when I select "install to harddisk" I get the same blinking cursor. Help!
<g0ow> when i do gksu "update-manager -c"
<g0ow> it loads up and says 6.10 is out, i try to upgrade, and then i get the error "authenticating the upgrade failed. there may be a problem with the network or the server."
<Nubbie> phrontist: use safe graphics mode.
<wojtano> hello in my 5.1 spekaer only 2.1 spekaers work what's the problem??
<phrontist> Nubbie: How?
<Nubbie> phrontist: its another boot option of the livecd.
<phrontist> Nubbie: okay, will try
<phrontist> brb
<qsloqs> g0ow gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY!    and then   gpg --export --armor KEY! | sudo apt-key add -
<is_null> maddler: i need to install a fresher kernel anyway, and install system-services; thank you all for your kind support
<qsloqs> g0ow run in console sudo update and sudo dist-upgrade, that will give you key on error
<Riyonuk> Nubbie, where?
<Geoffrey2> mc44, sda1 - HPFS/NTFS (flagged as boot), sda2 -ext3 (my root), sda3 - swap, sda4 - ext3 (/home)
<maddler> is_null: you are welcom!
<cafuego> qsloqs: sudo apt-key advanced --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEYID
<Nubbie> riyonuk: http://archive.ubuntu.com maybe. if not try googling "ubuntu archive"
<g0ow> qsloqs, can i PM you?
<mc44> Geoffrey2: did you mount /boot first?
<qsloqs> g0ow just run that says cafuego
<g0ow> cafuego?
<cafuego> it automatically fetches and imports, rather than two steps.
<jain> hi
<g0ow> oh
<shawn34> there has to be a setting in gconf for default media player, but i can't find it.. any help?
<Riyonuk> Nubbie, this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Riyonuk> and what version is 6.10, dapper?
<cafuego> Edgy
<Geoffrey2> mc44, it doesn't matter that the whole sda1 partition was overwritten when Vista was installed?
<Riyonuk> ok thanks
<Nubbie> geoffrey2: it probably does matter.
<J-_> what does the cpu <percentage> id mean? it's running at 99%
<mc44> Geoffrey2: ah. perhaps. If you have access to a burner I recommend trying Super Grub Disk
<mc44> Geoffrey2: as long as you only have one linux install
<Riyonuk> What music player might one recomend? I tried XMMS but the interface is horrible
<Nubbie> J-_: it means 99% of your available CPU cycles are being used.
<colbert> Riyonuk: Amarok for sure
<g0ow> what does it mean to do a clean install?
<Riyonuk> thats what I was thinking...
<J-_> Nubbie: how can I change that?
<v21> XMMs rules just change skin ^^
<nuu> g0ow: a clean install means you reinstall an operating system from scratch
<phrontist> Nubbie: I'm sorry, I don't understand how to select safe-mode on the live cd
<nuu> not update from a previous version, or hack together a bunch of up-to-date packages, or whatever
<g0ow> someone told me to just do a clean install of edgy
<Nubbie> Riyonuk: if you're installing it by hand, ie. with debs while not connected to the internet, use a simple music program to make your life easier.
<Riyonuk> I cannot do this
<Riyonuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/kde/amarok
<thelostpatrol> clicking links in ubuntu doesn't work... what can i do to fix that?
<Riyonuk> I am not going to sit here and download all of those
<Riyonuk> too much work >_<
<nuu> g0ow: what that someone meant was, grab the edgy cd, put it in the drive, and push the reboot button
<Music_Shuffle> rofl
<Comrade-Sergei> my sound randomly stops working and i have to reboot to fix how can i fix this?
<Nubbie> phrontist: hit F6 i believe, then type vga=774 or something. read the help section on the boot screen of the livecd.
* limetang is now away. Reason: Sleeping. Current time: 22:54:57
<is_null> also i have to dhclient myself with a ralink usb keys
<Riyonuk> There has to be an easier way
<g0ow> im on dapper right now, i want to be able to get edgy so i can upgrade to feisty
<mat1980> J- && Nubbie, it means 99% of you avalable CPU cycles are being NOT used
<Music_Shuffle> !away | limetang
<ubotu> limetang: away is <sed> /$/ and !nickspam/
<g0ow> there's no way to go from dapper->feisty, right?
<ashill> Hi, I just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop,  now what do I do to get the graphical interface?
<Louey> no
<LjL> Music_Shuffle: ouch... that is my fault =)
<Comrade-Sergei> g0ow unfortunatly no
<Louey> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Riyonuk> So is there an easier way? There really should be .ubuntu files for people like me, so I dont have to download all of the dependancies
<g0ow> everything i try to get dapper to upgrade always fails
<Comrade-Sergei> !away | Comrade-Sergei
<Geoffrey2> of course, given that I have essentially a fresh install of Feisty, I suppose I could just take the slightly longer but simpler approach of just reinstalling Fieisty and let the install process put grub back in
<ashill> Hi, I just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop,  now what do I do to get the graphical interface?
<Music_Shuffle> LjL: ahh ok, wanted to make sure I wasn't just being stupid xD
<thelostpatrol> clicking links in ubuntu doesn't work... what can i do to fix that?
<Nubbie> ashill: type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ashill> Nubbie, ok
<Comrade-Sergei> my sound randomly stops working and i have to reboot to fix how can i fix this?
<kane77> thelostpatrol, what links?? in firefox?
<Nubbie> ashill: from now on, please stop repeating your questions.
<thelostpatrol> in anything, xchat and even add/remove programs, if there's a link
<zilly66> hi could someone tell me how to install flash on an x64?
<mc44> Geoffrey2: windows hates other OSes :(
<thelostpatrol> it just highlights them
<nuu> g0ow: has it occurred to you that instead of doing a clean install of edgy, if your purpose is going feisty, you could go for a clean install of, well, feisty ?
<LjL> !no away is <reply> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Comrade-Sergei> my sound randomly stops working and i have to reboot to fix how can i fix this? amarok says XINE cant initialize my sound drivers
<Geoffrey2> mc44, yeah, I kinda noticed that...assuming I didn't already know it before :)
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<Geoffrey2> "Doesn't play well with others"
<Nubbie> good job LJL D:
<BioHazard> hi all
<phrontist> can someone explain how to boot into Safe Mode on an Ubuntu Live CD?
<BioHazard> anybody here?
<ashill> Nubbie, ok sorry about that.  I did the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    after that I did startx and I had an error
<nuu> Geoffrey2: it's linux that is not very friendly!
<thelostpatrol> clicking links in ubuntu doesn't work... what can i do to fix that?
<mc44> Binja: just a few thousand people :)
<J-_> Nubbie: in top it says, Cpu(s): 0.2%us. 0.2%sy, 0.0%ni, 99.9%id, 0,0%wa, 0.0%hi, 0.0%si, 0.0%st. is 'id" suppose to be that high?
<nuu> Geoffrey2: or rather, as the old adage goes, "it's not that linux isnt user-friendly, it's just that it's very selective about who his friends are"
<Nubbie> lol.
<kane77> LjL, why is it wrong to use public away messages? (not that I do it)
<Comrade-Sergei> lawl
<Stormx2> What on earth? Why is 'shift' in my bash script making my feisty kernel error? o.I
<mc44> nuu: er... no, in this case windows is not being friendly
<shwag> how do I remove something along with all the extra junk it installed too?
<Nubbie> kane77: because if 1200 people all use them, it will be very annoying.
<mat1980> J- that top says you cpu is idle for 99% of the cpu time
<nutellol> windows user-enemy :)
<nuu> mc44: windows is like a kid locked up in a basement by his schizophrenic parents
<nuu> it's only gotten to know himself
<mat1980> J- so that should be good
<kane77> Nubbie, ehm, yes that's true...
<ashill> Nubbie, the error said "Cannot  stat /etc/X11/X  (No such file or directory)  Aborting..  any suggestions?
<Comrade-Sergei> my sound randomly stops working and i have to reboot to fix how can i fix this? amarok says XINE cant initialize my sound drivers
<SkynetMC> oi!
<LjL> kane77: because 1) there are 1261 people currently in here. *one* person using them might not be a big problem, but if they *all* did that, it would be never-ending spam.  2) IRC has an away facility: you type "/away <reason>" (at least, that's the command in my client) and when people /whois you they'll see why you're away (and with most clients, they'll also see your nick in a different color)
<colbert> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<williammanda> is the amd64 download for 64 bit AMD & core 2 duo?
<J-_> mat1980: k cool, thanks. kinda weird though cuz I'm on the pc a lot. lol
<Nubbie> kane77: and if you're away, you're neither helping others or being helped, you're just generating text that makes it more difficult for others.
<animimotus> hi
#ubuntu 2007-05-03
<animimotus> why this line list me all python in deposit : aptitude search python |grep "i   "    ?
<s1> can someone tell me where I set per application settings in beryl?
<tarelerulz> I installed beryl with  synaptic and it seem to crash my computer. I get nothing ,but I white screen?
<thelostpatrol> ok nevermind the links work but it doesn't bring the window to the forefront
<Shelagh> Stormx2: does your script specify #!/bin/bash not just /bin/sh?
<thelostpatrol> so i thought it wasn't working
<kane77> nutellol, enemy isn't exact opposite of friendly.. rather hostile...
<Nubbie> s1: join #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> s1: or #beryl
<s1> aha, thanks
<shwag> how do I remove apt-get package along with all the extra junk it installed too?
<cafuego> williammanda: Yes, and any other Intel em64t chips, and opterons.
<Comrade-Sergei> sl #ubuntu-effects
<SkynetMC> list
<ashill> To anyone I'm getting the the error said "Cannot  stat /etc/X11/X  (No such file or directory)  Aborting..  any suggestions?
<ashill> Im trying to load the GUI
<nutellol> right said kane77
<ashill> for the Ubuntu Server
<nutellol> that's a new word for me :)
<mat1980> ashill, it seems you have no server X
<kane77> LjL, so you meant the /me something messages to announce away! oh I thought that you've meant the /away... I get that right..
<Gamekiller77> good day all in this massive channel
<erUSUL> ashill: it seems that Xorg main binary has disappear... do you have all required packages installed??
<Gamekiller77> has any one setup moodle here
<LjL> kane77: the /me, and the nickname changes
<nutellol> open source enemy maybe :)
<ashill> mat1980, how do i install server x
<thelostpatrol> anyone know where i can get a tahoma font for ubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> my sound randomly stops working and i have to reboot to fix how can i fix this? amarok says XINE cant initialize my sound drivers
<cafuego> msttcorefonts
<tarelerulz> I have never gotten beryl  to work right.
<thelostpatrol> tare - mine works
<thelostpatrol> i use it with fawn
<ashill> erUSUL, I believe so , i did a update and upgrade for apt and did install ubuntu-dekstop, Im using the Ubuntu Server 7.04
<nutellol> Comrade-Sergei, are you using feisty?
<|Xabbu> Can anyone give me a hint why I get an errormessage tha the libstdc++-headers could not be found while running ./configure (of centerim) although I successfully installed both libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev and libstdc++6, libstdc++6-dev??
<Comrade-Sergei> nutellol yes
<ashill> mat1980, whats the command to install server X?
<Nubbie> ashill: its installed with ubuntu-desktop
<thelostpatrol> anyone know where i can get a tahoma font for ubuntu?
<Shelagh> cafuego I have msttcorefonts and it doesn't include tahoma
<nutellol> :S even to me it happen, i made the upgrade-manager,  i think it's better totally reiinstalling
<Riyonuk> Can people make keygens on linux?
<g0ow> would it be wise to just uninstall dapper, then install feisty off of liveCD?
<ashill> Nubbie, hmm.
<Comrade-Sergei> thelostpatrol synaptic of adept...?
<magicmactel> does anyone know how to run evolution just for its calender - that is, without going through the mail setup wizard?
<dustin> is ther a program to convert mp3 music files to audio
<mat1980> ashill, I have to look for the packages you need, just a while
<cafuego> Shelagh: Hmm. Do you have windows?
<nutellol> i have some problems with alsa
<Nubbie> thelostpatrol: find it on the internet.
<Shelagh> cafuego no
<thelostpatrol> well, that's not really narrowing it down.
<Comrade-Sergei> nutellol i thought you were going to help me lol
<bruenig> dustin, mp3 music files are audio
<thelostpatrol> i tried, anyway... don't know where to look.
<wilson_> Howdy.
<ashill> mat1980, thanks!
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: we heard you the first, second, third and fourth time
<Shelagh> cafuego: but you told someone to install msttfcorefonts to get tahoma
<josepcomas> hola a todos
<Comrade-Sergei> sorry varient
<wilson_> I have 6.04 and I upgraded rhythmbox from the 7.04 CD.  Everything but Rhythmbox was upgraded.  Should I be worried?
<dustin> I mean mean music files that will play in a regular portable cd player
<nutellol> lol :S that s the wrong thought
<Gamekiller77> i need to add libgd2 to my LAMP is there any easy way to od this or will i have to recompile php?
<thelostpatrol> wilson what version is your rhythmbox
<Shelagh> cafuego: I have tahoma but I got it from cinelerra.
<cafuego> Shelagh: The a google for TAHOMA.TTF should see you sorted.
<thelostpatrol> mine is 0.10.0
<variant> dustin: yes, just click "create audio cd" when you insert the blank disk
<casey_> hi, i need some help again: how do i force the Kaffeine video player in Feisty to use vertical sync? (I'm using ATI proprietary drivers)
<bruenig> dustin, get a decent burning application, and have it burn an audio disc and then drag and drop and click and point
<procrastinator> hmm, I was just wondering if anyone knows of any good lists of things to install/configure on a fresh ubuntu install
<variant> dustin: and add the mp3 files to the gui that appears
<lethu> dustin, k3b supports automatic mp3 to cd conversion and burning
<procrastinator> things like better fonts, codecs, etc
<variant> dustin: then click burn
<wilson_> thelostpatrol, it's the same.  But I don't have album art
<procrastinator> i know there is ubuntuguide.org
<cafuego> Shelagh: If you pop the .ttf file in ~/.fonts and run 'fc-cache' it'll start showing up in applications (for your account)
<variant> lethu: so does the default ubuntu cd burner
<wilson_> thelostpatrol, I was trying to upgrade so I could get the album art thing..
<thelostpatrol> oh
<thelostpatrol> yeah
<procrastinator> and i would rather not use automatix/easyubuntu since it seems like they have begun to destroy things
<thelostpatrol> i think it's something else not the version then, that's causing that
<bruenig> procrastinator, begun?
<variant> procrastinator: begun?? from day one :)
<casey_> procrastinator: you don't need them anyway
<thelostpatrol> because if the version is the same, it should be fine
<lethu> variant, yah sorry : )
<wilson_> thelostpatrol, ah.  okay thanks...
<variant> lol bruenig
* bruenig beats variant
<Nubbie> cafuego: what is the universal font directory again?? /usr/share/fonts or something?
<variant> bruenig: yeah but i gave more info
<bruenig> Nubbie, that is it
<variant> ;)
<thelostpatrol> do you have a placer for the album art, in the lower right?
<bruenig> variant, subtlety the key to comedy though
<thelostpatrol> maybe showing a cd case?
<procrastinator> well, I say begun because I once used them, until i saw the error of my ways
<casey_> et al: how do i enable vertical sync to prevent screen tearing altogether?
<Comrade-Sergei> my audio drivers are not working suddenly how can i diagnose this further
<Gamekiller77> any one for libgb2
<Nubbie> thelostpatrol: thats a banshee plugin,
<thelostpatrol> what is, album art?
<procrastinator> and I've also found out i need little help installing things and moreso just peoples opinions on whats good to isntall
<procrastinator> the rest i can figure out myself
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: are there any errors ouput when you try to play or what? is there no sound but it appears to play?
<Hamm_desktop> ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600]    --   Fiesty 7.04   ... not compatible with the open-source ATI driver that comes with Ubuntu   .....  can anyone help me.....  :'(
<variant> !ati | Hamm_desktop
<ubotu> Hamm_desktop: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Comrade-Sergei> variant well with kaffiene and rythmbox no , amaroK says xine cant initialize the drivers
<thelostpatrol> is there a way to get my fonts to appear more crisp in ubuntu?
<dustin> I inserted a blank disc an clicked on make an audio cd and it said mp3 was and unsupported audio format
<Comrade-Sergei> variant it appears to play though
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: i see
<procrastinator> anyone?
<cafuego> thelostpatrol: You can enable subpixel hinting, if that's not on yet.
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: open a terminal and type "play /path/to/an/audio/file.mp3
<thelostpatrol> cafuego, where do i find that
<Comrade-Sergei> variant and itll do it like randomly, as in itll work then die
<whtet> where can i check error message for network interface?
<cafuego> thelostpatrol: System > Prefercnes > Fonts
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: sounds bad.. mihgt be a bit of dodgey hardware.. dont know for sure yet
<combatmode> where can i find riptide driver installation for tar files
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: also type dmesg and see if there is anything regarding hte sound card in the output (or anything about alsa)
<cafuego> It's not as good as on OSX, but it beats the pants off windows.
<thelostpatrol> cafuego, it was on.
<nuu> why does everyone seem to have a windows obsession
<lethu> dustin, follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413625 and retry
<Comrade-Sergei> variant it looks to play in a cli (granted is pretty cool) but no audio
<nuu> i'll never understand that
<combatmode> where can i find riptide driver installation for tar files?
<thelostpatrol> nuu - a lot of people are recent converts
* cafuego raises an ayebrow at nuu
<combatmode> nvm
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: and dmesg?
<GaiaX11> nuu: neither do I
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: have you recently updated at all or made any other changes?
<coolgeek> but im still in gnome.... but now when i run runlevel it says N 3
<Comrade-Sergei> variant its very long
<nn-laptop> is my file bin secure
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: yes, try dmesg | less
<nuu> cafuego: seriously, not bashing you or anything
<coolgeek> ive changed my runlevel to 3, but im still booting into GUI... can some one help please?
<thelostpatrol> i don't want windows... just tahoma. lol
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: allows you to scroll the outoput
<Comrade-Sergei> variant i installed beryl recently but its worked after that before
<nuu> just wondering why is everyone just obsessed with comparisons
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: shouldn't be an issue
<GaiaX11> nuu: I have no win in my machine and I am so happy. I even forgot how a win machine look like :-)
<cafuego> nuu: A fair amount of people expect to be able to make Ubuntu blur fonts much like WinXP does. Just pre-empting.
<nuu> i mean, windows is a totally different operating system, aiming at different goals, and users
<colbert> how do i show kernel version in terminal ?
<variant> nuu: your the only one i can see talking about it :)
<Comrade-Sergei> variant what am i looking for here?
<coolgeek> please any one!
<nuu> colbert: uname -r
<variant> colbert: uname -a
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: anything relating to your sound card or alsa
<mat1980> ashill, there are too many packages to install. use the metapakage ubuntu-desktop as suggested by nubbie. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: scroll to the bottom wit hthe "end" key
<eli_reu> new user here.  should i ever use the root terminal if i'm kind of a novice, or should i stick to the trgular command line and use sudo commands?
<coolgeek> eli_reu: regular command line
<eli_reu> err, regular
<mat1980> ashill, or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you prefer kde
<Shelagh> eli_reu: Use sudo
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a ttf font?
<ashill> mat1980, thank you for checking,  however I already executed what nubbie said
<thelostpatrol> just drop it in a dir.?
<eli_reu> coolgeek: i figured as much. thanks
<ashill> mat1980, i will try that
<coolgeek> eli_reu: no probs
<GaiaX11> !sudo| eli_reu
<ubotu> eli_reu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nuu> variant: i'm just observing things and the way the topic very often pops up
<Comrade-Sergei> variant want me just paste bin it?
<variant> nuu: yes i know :)
<coolgeek> can some one tell me why even after editin inittab to give initdefualt a value of 3 im still bootin into GUI
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: might be a good idea
<derrin> A more Linux experienced friend gave me a way of converting .avi to .mpg using mencoder.  He did it and it worked.  I try it again today and it doesn't.  Can anyone out there advise me?  Details at:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18875/
<procrastinator> hrmm
<procrastinator> is there anyway to tell if you already have dma enabled on a cdrom drive?
<nuu> variant: perhaps i'm getting obsessed with people being obsessed at this ;)
<variant> procrastinator: hdparm -d /dev/diskdrive
<ashill> mat1980, after that is done should i just hit   startx command or is there another one i should do?
<variant> procrastinator: 1 = on 0 = off
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a font in feisty?
<bartzitz> hello, sound stopped working on my feisty laptop after upgrading to kernel to 2.6.20-15, open /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing
<Shelagh> coolgeek: Ind ebian variants the init 3 is a gui level
<variant> procrastinator: put it in /usr/share/fonts at a guess
<variant> !fonts | procrastinator
<ubotu> procrastinator: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a TTF font in feisty? <--- more accurate question
<procrastinator> variant: that tells you if its enabled, not enables it?
<Comrade-Sergei> variant http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18876/
<coolgeek> Shelagh: but so is init 2?
<procrastinator> variant: why am i getting all this font stuff?
<mat1980> ashill, sudo gdm should work
<variant> procrastinator: yes, hdparm -d1 /dev/diskdrive to enable it
<variant> procrastinator: wrong nick sorry
<Shelagh> coolgeek: I'll just check the details.
<|Xabbu> Hello, I tried to configure the latest snapshop of centerim (centerim-20070418.tar.gz). But I get an error that the libstdc++ headers could not be found. I have an Ubuntu 6.06.1.  I installed libstdc++5, libstdc++5-3.3-dev and libstdc++6, libstdc++6-dev. Can anyone give me a hint?
<procrastinator> variant: if that enables it, is there anyway to tell if it was enabled beforehand
<coolgeek> Shelagh: thanks very much
<mat1980> ashill, however even startx should work.
<procrastinator> variant: i presume it will reset upon restart?
<phrontist> Nubbie: it still hangs, even in safe mode
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a TTF font in feisty?
<variant> procrastinator: yes, as i said before, hdparm -d /dev/disk will show if it's enabled or not. add a one to enable it specifically
<coolgeek> Shelagh: this looks like it will work
<coolgeek> Shelagh: this looks like it will work $sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<variant> procrastinator: there should be an hdparm initscript i think or you can add the command to one of the existing startup scripts for that.. don't know what ubuntu uses for that
<Shelagh> coolgeek: Yes it will but you won't be able to run in gui mode at all.
<coolgeek> Shelagh: not even with startx ?
<ryan_> Trying to get mythtv up and running.  I read through the community docs already.  lspci shows "ATI Technologies, unknown device", where can I start looking next?  Card is a ATI TV Wonder 650 (Not an all-in-wonder)
<procrastinator> variant: yeah, i think i found the script
<g0ow> is it possible for me to delete the dapper partition and then install feisty from liveCD without messing with the MBR?
<nuu> thelostpatrol: see if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202 helps
<variant> coolgeek: yes with startx
<thelostpatrol> ok thank you
<Comrade-Sergei> variant see anything?
<coolgeek> variant: are you on the same convo as us?
<Crooper> i need to know how to reset my driver for my sound card...
<nuu> no problem, i'll be glad to serve as your google.com proxy anytime you need me again
<variant> g0ow: yes, i'm not sure if the installer allows you to NOT install a bootloader though.. it should allow it
<nuu> have a nice day!
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: nope
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: looks fine to me
<bartzitz> how can i fix the sound? /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing after kernel upgrade, tried to symlink to pcmC0D6p, doesn't help
<Shelagh> coolgeek: Yes you're right. but with the xsession settings
<coolgeek> variant: are you saying i can boot straight into command line using this command $sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove and then if i want to start the gui just type startx
<Comrade-Sergei> variant what else could be wrong then?
<variant> coolgeek: it should work
<coolgeek> Shelagh: what do you mean Xsession settings?
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: perhaps an update reset the mixer settings for some reason
<Shelagh> coolgeek: No you are getting rid of the symlink to gem when you start up.
<coolgeek> Shelagh: youve lost me right there!
<crusie> hiya, any special things to know about ubuntu and gaming ? I've seen tons of guides for this OS
<g0ow> variant: i want to uninstall dapper and then install feisty off of liveCD, can i just delete dapper without preparing the MBR?
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: run alsamixergui (you will have to install it first) and make sure non of the output channels are muted or have the volume set low
<Comrade-Sergei> like the volume variant? theyre all up
<variant> g0ow: yes
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: are the channesl muted (volume can still be up)
<g0ow> because i dont have a windows XP recovery cd..
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: try playing the audio file with mplayer on the command line, it gives some nice verbose output
<luisgmarine> what is the name of that bar on MAC desktops, that has icons and such?
<Shelagh> coolgeek: startx will start up an xsession (gui session) with whatever is in your .xsession file in your home folder. When I do start x it starts up with fluxbox.
<Crooper> 7.04 on a new install loaded the right driver but no sound....HDA Intel
<variant> g0ow: you don't need to deleet dapper first.. the live cd will install to that partition after formatting it it's self
<Comrade-Sergei> variant lol i use amarok
<War1> hi all, i added beryl and emerald as startup programs, i was fooling around with beryl and put rendering on xgl
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: good for you but i don't see how that helps you?
<crusie> I'm thinking of installing x.org and use the pc for gaming... is this wise?
<War1> no i dont see any menu on the top
<variant> War1: killall beryl
<g0ow> variant:so, i can put Feisty in, and install it and it will install over my dapper partition?
<War1> can anyone tell me how to fix it? i can get in x with recovery mode
<variant> g0ow: yes, thats exactly what will happen
<Comrade-Sergei> variant it doesnt, how do i raise the volumes in this alsa config thing i ggot?
<g0ow> okay, thank you
<chapm4> nyone help with conexant modem?
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: don't know of the top of my head. check the docs
<War1> tty variant, i'll try it now, is it ok to do this trough recovery?
<jrib> !dialup > chapm4 (see the private message from ubotu)
<variant> War1: just press alt f2
<variant> War1: and type xterm
<jrib> chapm4: linuxant makes drivers for conexant modems
<chapm4> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<War1> i am in x
<Comrade-Sergei> variant its a driver problem though
<variant> War1: yes i know, do what i asked
<War1> i jsut did recovery and then startx
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: how do you konw?
<variant> War1: huh?
<variant> War1: you rebooted?
<HymnToLife> chapm4, Linuxant drivers cost money, though
<War1> yes...
<SurfnKid> feisty fawn is fail
<variant> War1: that was not required :P
<Comrade-Sergei> variant amarok says cannot initialize drivers
<SurfnKid> big time fail
<HymnToLife> better buy yourself a good old hardware modem
<War1> lol i did that before i entered the chatroom
<crusie> wine and unbuntu are good friends ?
<Hamm_desktop> is anyone else having slow connections on the main US server?
<Meltir> crap. anyone had any success using a canon a420 camera on feisty ? libgphoto is giving me some wierd stuff.
<HymnToLife> that will be evzen cheaper than a Linuxant license
<kane77> SurfnKid, what makes you think so?
<derrin> A more Linux experienced friend gave me a way of converting .avi to .mpg using mencoder.  He did it and it worked.  I try it again today and it doesn't.  Can anyone out there advise me?  Details at:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18875/
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: don't take that as being cast in stone
<variant> War1: ok, so you are back in ubuntu now and hav ethe same problem?
<SurfnKid> kane77, think so? ive installed it, and there are terrible video problems on the liveCD, ive had to go back to Edgy
<Meltir> and by wierd stuff i mean *** 'Error (-1: 'Unspecified error') ***'
<Comrade-Sergei> variant i got like 30  more seconds to fix this what else could it be
<chapm4> jrib: I got the drivers but i connect but then it drops the connection
<War1> variant, i choose recovery mode from grub
<bruenig> derrin, what kind of mpg? I generally use ffmpeg to convert avi's to dvd compatible mpgs, if that is what you are aiming for
<Crooper> i need help with my sound card
<hammer> any of u guys use the kde ?
<War1> variant, after that i did startx
<War1> variant, that's where i am now
<War1> the startup programs are not in the sessions menu
<War1> beryl and emerald
<variant> War1: reboot to normal mode and login as normal, (presumably the windows will be messed up still) then press ctrl alt f1 and you will be put in a virtual terminal, from there you can login and type "killall beryl", then press ctrl alt f7 to get back to the (hopefully now working) gui
<jrib> chapm4: turn off cpu scaling, there's a bug where it disconnects if your cpu changes its speed
<variant> War1: you could have done that without rebooting..
<hammer> ya know that thing that ya get for kde ya can choose plastic and so on?where the heck do i find that?
<derrin> bruenig:  Yup! sounds fine!  Do I have to install ffmpeg?  (Sorry I'm a noob - lees than a week on Linux)
<bruenig> derrin, yeah you probably do " sudo apt-get install ffmpeg"
<War1> ok will try that, and i rebooted BEFORE i entered this room
<variant> War1: i know :)
<variant> War1: don't worry bout it :)
<War1> now i know what to do next time
<variant> War1: it might be beryl-manager you ahvet o kill
<War1> will try
<variant> War1: if it says "no proccess killed" type ps aux and find the name
<bruenig> derrin, here is the command, very simple: ffmpeg -i whatever.avi -target ntsc-dvd whatever.mpg             you can also do pal-dvd if that is what you need
<hammer> i suppose none of ya use the kde in ubuntu?
* hammer kicks himself for not skipping the wizard 
<spasticteapot> hammer: No. It's a resource hog.
<bruenig> hammer, I think the use of "the" before KDE is throwing people
<variant> War1: of hte proccess that is beryl.. then type killall thatproccessname (probably beryl)
<derrin> bruenig:  cool!  I'm installed.  THANK YOU! Now what do I do?
<bruenig> derrin, ffmpeg -i whatever.avi -target ntsc-dvd whatever.mpg
<Comrade-Sergei> hammer wouldnt that just be kubuntu?
<variant> i have to go to bed War1, gl
<variant> cya
<bruenig> derrin, I have read that the ubuntu mencoder is bad
<bruenig> derrin, just so you don't think you are screwing stuff up
<Stormx2> this is insane! "shift" in a bash script is making my kernel error!! Stock feisty kernel...
<War1> tty variant
<derrin> bruenig:  sorry 'bout that... will try it now.
<War1> goodnight
<hammer> when i mimumize a window to task bar stupid thing disappears
<hammer> pissing me off
<crusie> anyone knows if unbuntu works well with wine ?
<bruenig> hammer, can you alt + tab to it
<Prez_> fyi, running new 2.6.21 kernel, with new timer options, my laptop seems to last longer on battery
<bruenig> crusie, wine works well with ubuntu
<mc44> crusie: works fine
<GaiaX11> coolgeek: To disable gdm do: Administration > Services and turning off GDM
<crusie> anything special I should a look out for ? like not choosing 64 bit or something
<bruenig> crusie, i386 desktop cd
<alpr> hey, how can i use emerald / cgwd themes in feisty?
<luisgmarine> Is there any way to fix Ubuntu ugly font rendering?
<hammer> ya but i just wanna be able to do it normal when its mumized to click it to pop it up
<thelostpatrol> how do i make an executable file out of a script?
<bruenig> hammer, is there a button there when it isn't minimized
<crusie> bruenig, what gui would you put on top ?
<bruenig> thelostpatrol, chmod +x scriptname
<bartzitz> my sound stopped working after feisty kernel upgrade, /dev file is missing. any suggestions?
<nuu> thelostpatrol: chmod +x filename
<hammer> ya mean uptop?
<hammer> i got my buttons the - and the +
<basselito> yo yo
<hammer> aln also the box to max screen
<bruenig> crusie, I would say xfce but xubuntu is such crap, probably kde for me but most go with gnome and since that is default, if you are uncertain or new it is probably best to go with that
<basselito> is this where the cool kids go?
<hammer> if thats not what ya mean then i dont understand
<andreas_> I use xubuntu, it absolutely rules.
<thelostpatrol> what'
<zilly66> bruenig, so wine doesn't work with x64?
<thelostpatrol> what's the path for the desktop?
<thelostpatrol> in feisty
<basselito> Gentoo rocks!
<andreas_> /home/username/Desktop
<bruenig> zilly66, correct, unless you hack it to work either through chroot or fetching all of the 32 bit libs and symlinks and all that fun stuff
<basselito> right?
<clever> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thelostpatrol> thanks andreas
<coolgeek> exit
<bruenig> hammer, I mean to ask is there a button in the task list when it isn't minimized?>
<hammer> nope
<andreas_> thelostpatrol: Remember its case sensitive, so Desktop with capital D.
<assasukasse> hi everyone
<Dremth> Hey. Is anyone here familiar with getting Xen to work on fiesty??
<basselito> hola compadre
<assasukasse> i have very big problems with the menu
<War1> variant, still here? just wanted to let u know it worked
<zilly66> bruenig, i plan on doing a lot of math computation stuff, would i be sacrificing a lot in switching over to 32 so i can use wine, flash, and java(web) ?
<bruenig> hammer, ok right click on the panel where you want the task list to show up and click add to panel and then select that applet
<assasukasse> if i delete the .local folder and .config/menues folder
<crusie> so... staying away from 64 bit... choosing gnome as desktop would be the right way to go to achieve performance ? I'm on a geforce 7950 GT and want to play wow under linux
<hammer> thats not what i mean
<andreas_> xfce or even lighter for performance
<assasukasse> would i end up with a broken system or it will automagically recreate the icons needed?
<omha> hey guys
<hammer> ok say for example i open up fire fox
<MindUs> Free phone calls all around the world ----->  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUs> Free phone calls all around the world ----->  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<MindUs> Free phone calls all around the world ----->  http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<hammer> and then i hit the - at the top corniner in fire fox
<bruenig> zilly66, depends on how extreme you are going with that math, obviously 64 is much better but only if you are going to need those 64 bit floats
<hammer> fire fox disappears
<hammer> same with all other things i pop open
<thelostpatrol> i typed in chmod +x  /home/my name/Desktop/fontscript.txt and nothing worked
<crusie> xfce is still not too bad on the eyes?
<thelostpatrol> help?
<maki> how much ram and cpu i need for ubuntu 7.04
<zilly66> ok thanks bruenig, how do i switch from x64 to x86?
<andreas_> crusie: Just install a distro and try to configure your wow first, you will notice if it runs fast enough. Most probably it will, some people report wow runs even faster on linux than on windows. Personally I never got WoW to work on my setup, couldn't see inventory icons.
<Dremth> hammer, can you alt+tab to the windows?
<thelostpatrol> by "my name" i meant my username
<bruenig> hammer, I just told you how to fix it, you for some reason removed the task list applet from the panel, re add it and it will work
<carrasco> maki, about 512 RAM
<omha> i have a laptop with a hda nvidia mcp51 (ALC882 analog and digital) soundcard
<bruenig> zilly66, download the cd, go from there
<bartzitz> any alsa experts? please help me to fix my soundcard, after kernel upgrade a file in /dev/snd is missing
<omha> all seems to be installed but i have no sound
<sebas_> ubuntu crashed, it was very weird. I was running a java applet from linuxsurvival, does anyone want to hear about it?
<zilly66> bruenig, i have to reinstall :-(
<zilly66> ?
<bruenig> zilly66, yeah
<Markeda> Anybody here spare me a few minutes to figure out how to get something to install in Kubuntu? I've been ignored in #Kubuntu for three days now :p
<crusie> andreas_ well I've had wow up and working before, just not with this graphics card. used suse back then
<Dremth> Hey. Is anyone here familiar with getting Xen to work on fiesty??
<erUSUL> !anybody | Markeda
<ubotu> Markeda: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<magnetron> !ask | Markeda
<ubotu> Markeda: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Markeda> At least I got a response this time :p
<thelostpatrol> hhe
<andreas_> crusie: Installing a distro takes 30 minutes.. I say try all three, gnome, xfce, and kde.. see which one you like the most.
<magnetron> !ask > Markeda
<thelostpatrol> hehe*
<thelostpatrol> i typed in chmod +x  /home/my name/Desktop/fontscript.txt and nothing worked... help?
<crusie> andreas_ well ok
<Markeda> I've been through the documentation and done some research on Google, but I can't get anything to install on Kubuntu with Adept, tar.gz files or apt-get. Is there anything special you need to be able to install something?
<RobbieCrash> How can I fix this error? http://pastebin.ca/468144 I finally got old nvidia drivers installed and working. but cannot get glx going. I am on edgy, with a geforce 7600 with nvidia 1.0-8776 drivers installed.
<andreas_> crusie: xfce is the lightest of them, tho I seemed to have no fps problems with gnome when I tried to run wow.
<detlou> after the chmod you have to execute the script ./fontscript.txt
<un4get> if im doing "mount" i cant resize the HD using GParted, I have a  "Lock" sign next to the hard drives....
<crusie> andreas_, but well it takes a bit longer for me... not all that linux-minded... been using way to much time with bill gates and his lame os's
<hammer> i can alt tab them yes
<Geoffrey2> ok, now Grub is booting up Ubuntu directly without giving me a menu at all....time to look at the menu file, looks like
<thelostpatrol> crusie - stick to dual booting until you get comfy i say
<crusie> thelostpatrol, it's what I intend to do :d
<un4get> im doing "mount" i cant resize the HD using GParted, I have a  "Lock" sign next to the hard drives....
<hammer> i have items on my task bar such as konqueror and the little house and kmenu
<hammer> having a hard time undersatnding
<andreas_> crusie: I'm just heart broken I can't get WoW to work, neither on wine or crossover lol. If you have enough memory, I think it will run about the same on all three window managers. Its worth trying out before you decide which one you will live with for the next months or year or whatever.
<thelostpatrol> crusie - well done
<crusie> how much is "enough" ?
<maki> the xubuntu live cd will work well on 256 mb of ram ?
<thelostpatrol> that is what i'm doing too
<derrin> bruenig:  THANKS!  I've got it going!!  Thanks also for the consolation re: mencoder
<Music_Shuffle> maki: it'll run
<MoL1> maki: should do
<andreas_> maki: its your best bet
<andreas_> maki: I got 2 gig and I cant figure out how to use up more than 500 meg, haha.
<maki> ok i need to install on 15 pc in school
<MoL1> maki: great new!
<MoL1> new=news
<thelostpatrol> i typed in chmod +x  /home/my name/Desktop/fontscript.txt and nothing worked... help?
<andreas_> thelostpatrol: its a txt file, what are you trying to achieve :)
<thelostpatrol> andreas_, i want an executable
<thelostpatrol> it has a script written out in it
<theJokercard> Anyone know anything about the akamaru dock?
<RobbieCrash> thelostpatrol change it to .sh
<RobbieCrash> then chmod it
<MoL1> thelostpatrol: try sudo chmod u+x
<magnetron> andreas_, crusie: the #1 source for info on Wow on Wine/Linux: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<andreas_> thelostpatrol: Use #!/bin/sh
<detlou> file extensions have no impact
<andreas_> thelostpatrol: as first line in the script
<Naitse> helloooo
<Music_Shuffle> Hi.
<Naitse> any body knows a vnc server for linux?
<Naitse> easy install
<the_hammer> ssh?
<RobbieCrash> How can I fix this error? http://pastebin.ca/468144 I finally got old nvidia drivers installed and working. but cannot get glx going. I am on edgy, with a geforce 7600 with nvidia 1.0-8776 drivers installed.
<nomasteryoda> freenx works very well...
<shawn34> Naitse, ubuntu has one by default "Remote desktop" and you can install Gnome-RDP for remoting in
<dougsko> Naitse: aptitude search vnc
<dougsko> run that ^^
<thelostpatrol> andreas_, it already has  #!/bin/bash
<thelostpatrol> is that the same or should i change it
<thelostpatrol> ?
<magnetron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18882/
<phrontist> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2581587 ?
<Naitse> Shawn34, i install it but is only a viewer
<detlou> thelostpatrol - any output when you run the script?
<Naitse> ?
<MoL1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xange> what should I use to format my external harddrive so that I can use it between OS X and Ubuntu? Windows would be plus...though I don't think its necessary. I have MacFuse setup so I think NTFS might be an option unless somebody knows of a reason why not to...
<coolgeek> hmmm when i run this command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop it crashes when trying to load loginscripts
<Naitse> maybe I am blind
<chrae> How do I probe for a video4linux device besides just lspci?
<nomasteryoda> Naitse, if you need more or faster product to do vnc type work, then freenx is available for ubuntu/kubuntu
<Don_Satan> hi
<RobbieCrash> xange there's an ext3 driver for windows and os x
<the_hammer> grep somethin
<Naitse> freenx...
<Don_Satan> toy perdio
<xange> RobbieCrash: thanks! so just use gparted?
<Naitse> il take a look on it
<xange> RobbieCrash: is the ext3 driver read/write?
<RobbieCrash> xange that'll do it for you yep.
<bartzitz> how to fix sound problem? /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing after kernel update
<magnetron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18882/
<RobbieCrash> xange I know it is for Windows, I'm sure it will be for OSX too, google it to be sure though
<xange> RobbieCrash: sweet, thanks
<Don_Satan> 
<Don_Satan> 
<Don_Satan> 
<Don_Satan> 
<nomasteryoda> Naitse, hang on... i have a url http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2007/04/29/freenx-for-feisty/
<Don_Satan> 
<Don_Satan> 
<Don_Satan> 
<RobbieCrash> xange np
<jrib> Don_Satan: stop that
<Don_Satan> ok
<Don_Satan> 
<Don_Satan> 
<Naitse> the freenx is on a special repo?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Don_Satan> 
<magnetron> !ops | Don_Satan
<ubotu> Don_Satan: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<colbert> I am trying to install a Logi webcam, and trying EasyCam2 to install the driver keeps telling me no webcam found, same thing with Camorama. It's like Edgy isn't detecting the cam, but it is plugged in, can anyone help???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@mbo-10-rsc7-315.mbo.ras.cantv.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<coolgeek> hmmm when i run this command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop it crashes when trying to load loginscripts
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<coolgeek> where are the login scripts?
<RobbieCrash> How can I fix this error? http://pastebin.ca/468144 I finally got old nvidia drivers installed and working. but cannot get glx going. I am on edgy, with a geforce 7600 with nvidia 1.0-8776 drivers installed.
<nixternal> 
<Muisje> you are all a bunch of wannabe debian people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> lol
<mc44> yes, yes we areeee
<detlou> I am not a people
<coolgeek> any one?
<combatmode> I have a question is there a way i can get newest updates or installation of the new ubuntu version?
<coolgeek> login scripts?
<nixternal> actually, we wannabe Gentooooooo
<coolgeek> where are they?
<mc44> nixternal: sick!
<nomasteryoda> Ian said as much... but ubuntu is better for most people....
<thelostpatrol> detlou, it's supposed to install a font
<combatmode> Or command to remove old verision and reinstall to the newest ones?
<ubuntuEdgy> ubuntu is used the most
<jrib> !upgrade > combatmode (see the private message from ubotu)
<magnetron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18882/
<thelostpatrol> detlou, it asks if i want to run it
<detlou> thelostpatrol: and what do you tell it?
<bartzitz> how to fix sound problem? /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing after kernel update
<hurt> whats this DCC send stuff?
<blaker> ar
<blaker> anybody installed vmware workstation successfully in ubuntu?
<combatmode> jrib. how about reinstalling ubuntu because i mess up with dapper verision with other verision
<jrib> combatmode: just grab the install cd and overwrite your existing installation
<derrin> bruenig:  Are there different types of .mpg, then?  Some are not DVD compatible?
<javb_> need to know if i can configure the Conexant  cx20468 using Ubuntu ?
<javb_> (have googled a lot)
<nalioth> hurt: please join #ubuntu-ops
<combatmode> what command can i find my verision
<jrib> !version > combatmode (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !dialup > javb_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<thelostpatrol> Save the script somewhere in your $PATH and make it executable. <---- what does this mean? the $PATH part?
<jrib> thelostpatrol: echo $PATH    <-- try this command
<phrontist> how do I make grub boot in safe mode?
<jrib> phrontist: you want "recovery mode" or is grub safe mode something else?
<thelostpatrol> jrib, i did that, it gave me a lot of info i can't make out
<detlou>  thelostpatrol: $PATH is an environment variable containing directories your shell will look in for commands/scripts etc
<thelostpatrol> okay
<jrib> thelostpatrol: well, if you look closely you'll notice that it is a bunch of directories seperated by colons
<Neil-> how can i see the resolution im in in ubuntu?
<thelostpatrol> colons are dividers?
<jrib> thelostpatrol: yep.  If you want to add your own custom stuff, the best place for that is /usr/local/bin
<combatmode> upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 6.10 would it also change my settings to default or fix any errors.
<thelostpatrol> Neil-, system > prefs > screen resolution
<detlou> thelostpatrol: if you use ./scriptname and are in the same directory as the scriptname file you don't have to worry about PATH
<jrib> combatmode: it may fix some bugs but it won't change your user settings
<thelostpatrol> man i don't understand. :/
<phrontist> jrib: I want recovery mode
<phrontist> jrib: how do I do that?
<jrib> phrontist: when you get to the grub menu, one of the options will be "Recovery Mode", just move your selection down with the arrow keys and press enter
<kust0m> thelostpatrol: rather than putting it in your PATH you can spefiy the full path to the script. ex: /usr/home/username/srciptname.sh
<kust0m> thelostpatrol: the ./ signifies you want to run it in the directory you're currently working in.
<thelostpatrol> okay
<phrontist> jrib: Sorry, I meant how do I do recovery mode from the LiveCD?
<detlou> thelostpatrol: where did you get the scripts?
<thelostpatrol> i'll give you the link.
<jrib> thelostpatrol: if instead of giving the full path like kust0m suggests, you just give a name like "my_cool_script", THEN your shell goes searching in your PATH for my_cool_script
<thelostpatrol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275202
<thelostpatrol> it's a font installer script
<jrib> phrontist: what do you want to do in recovery mode?
<thelostpatrol> the script is on that page for you to look at
<bimberi> thelostpatrol: you're being asked to copy your script to one of those locations listed by 'echo $PATH'.  The recommended choice is /usr/local/bin.  So that would be 'sudo cp yourfile /usr/local/bin'
<jrib> !fonts > thelostpatrol (see the private message from ubotu)
<phrontist> jrib: It keeps hanging on boot - want to do a clean install, details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2581587
<jrib> thelostpatrol: there is no need to use a script to install fonts
<salsero> hi how can i see my ip adress?
<bimberi> salsero: ifconfig
<jrib> phrontist: but why do you want recovery mode? (as opposed to just doing the clean install)
<thelostpatrol> jrib, that's the only way i was told i could do it
<salsero> thx
<thelostpatrol> jrib, please recommend something else
<combatmode> jrib Is there requirement for xgl . like ati video card?
<phrontist> jrib: because I can't do the clean install! It hangs when I select install to hard-drive...
<jrib> thelostpatrol: ubotu gave you instructions, feel free to ask if they are not clear
<thelostpatrol> jrib, it's a .ttf file
<thelostpatrol> ok
<jrib> combatmode: check in #ubuntu-effects, there are some requirements
<jrib> phrontist: so you don't even get to the grub menu on your install?
<phrontist> jrib: I do get the grub menu, it's when I select "install to harddrive" or any other option that I get a blinking cursor and a general hang
<jrib> phrontist: I mean when you boot from the hard drive
<detlou> thelostpatrol: here's an easier way to install fonts, see http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php#2
<phrontist> jrib: if I just let it go, I'll get a quick grub message and then the cursor, if I interrupt it, I select a mode, and then the cursor
<jrib> phrontist: even when you choose "recovery mode" then?
<rbs-tito> Are there codec or driver issues with 32 bit Ubuntu?
<thelostpatrol> jrib, thank you so much. your method worked.
<coolgeek> ok.. im getting some where!
<rbs-tito> *64 bit
<thelostpatrol> brb
<coolgeek> i didnt know about the ctrl+alt+F1 button...
<coolgeek> but isnt there supposed to be ctrl+alt+f2, f3 - f6???
<rbs-tito> coolgeek: with f2 is kill X
<coolgeek> rbs-tito: ???
<rbs-tito> coolgeek: ctrl + alt +f2 kills the GUI
<coolgeek> not in FF it doesnt..
<kvidell> since when?
<coolgeek> It doesnt..
<kvidell> F2 was just the second vterm before
<rbs-tito> coolgeek: Lol, sorry. I thought you meant in general.
<maki> one guy from #edubuntu says that edubuntu can work on 256 mb
<kvidell> CTRL ALT DEL restarts X
<maki> i'm confused
<coolgeek> lolol
<coolgeek> any way...
<rbs-tito> kvidell: Backspace, isn't it?
<coolgeek> you know the multiple screens you have..
<kvidell> same thing on most systems nowadays
<xange> when gnome mounts my external harddrive it sets its owner to root and i can't write any files to it...how can i fix this?
<coolgeek> f1 - f6
<phrontist> jrib: when I choose recovery mode it hangs with no noticable differnece, except the strange characters after a long wait
<kvidell> well, same thing on mine
<kvidell> donno if that's most :-P
<coolgeek> kvidell: you know what i mean right?
<kvidell> yea
<coolgeek> kvidell: on mine f1 is fine, but f2 is just a blank curser no login same all the way to f6
<coolgeek> kvidell: i cant get a prompt
<jrib> phrontist: quite strange, haven't seen that before.  You're using a server disk so it's a text-based install right?
<tito_> I knew I was right, it bloody does kill x!
<kvidell> tried just tapping enter a few times, or ctrlc?
<combatmode> rpm and tar which one is much easy to install?
<phrontist> jrib: yes, it's text-based
<coolgeek> rbs-tito: it does not kill X
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know if things like Mp3, video codecs, etc are badly supported in 64 bit Ubuntu?
<jrib> combatmode: neither, you want to use the ubuntu repositories or ubuntu .deb
<rbs-tito> coolgeek: Try it
<coolgeek> rbs-tito: it takes you to whats supposed to be a terminal view!
<javb_> jrib, following the instructions u gave me, there is an step where it ask me to do "lspci" but, the command wont show me any info about my modem (revision...) in the other hand it will show me everything else i have. (i have used the modem using another operating system)
<coolgeek> but its not working for you just like its not working for me!
<rbs-tito> coolgeek: I had to startx
<javb_> Any idea?
<coolgeek> rbs-tito: but its not working for you!
<cafuego> rbs-tito: mp3 works fine, as do all my video files.
<coolgeek> rbs-tito: no you dont
<coolgeek> rbs-tito: try f7 when in f2
<rbs-tito> cafuego: Cheers
<cafuego> rbs-tito: WMA might not work, but then, don;'t use WMA.
<coolgeek> rbs-tito:  alt+ctl and F7
<jrib> javb_: hmm, does that special script to detect the type of modem work?
<cafuego> and WMV actually :-)
<blaker> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu without reformatting?
<coolgeek> blaker: yes
<Stormx2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18883/ <-- help! kernel issues...
<jrib> !upgrade > blaker (see the private message from ubotu)
<kvidell> oh ya, has that gotten any better?
<Crooper> i'm having problems with my soundcard... can someone help?
<kvidell> I remember having a lot of problems going from the 4 series to the 5 then upgrading between the 5s using apt
<coolgeek> kvidell: any ideas?
<javb_> jrib, no, that script "ScanModem" wont detect it. I called HP, they told me the chipset, manufacturer and everything. (This is a laptop, HP)
<blaker> when i upgrade my distribution, is it exactly the same as if i had downloaded the iso?
<kvidell> coolgeek: You try my stupid ideas? (ctrl+c/tappipng enter.. seeing if there's something there running that shant be)
<jrib> javb_: hmm I don't know what to suggest
<jrib> blaker: well, you keep your settings from before
<blaker> oh, thats good
<blaker> but i mean it update gnome and everything
<javb_> jrib, i understand. Thanks anyway.
<blaker> and the kernel
<blaker> all that?
<bimberi> blaker: and update any extra packages too
<thelostpatrol> jrib, is upgrading ubuntu as messy and cluttering as with windows?
<barbarella_me> blaker:it depends what you have installed, some upgrades have other options
<tito_> blaker: Not exactly the same. In my opinion a clean install is always better. Works quite well though
<thelostpatrol> i know with windows it's smarter to just clean install
<jrib> thelostpatrol: I never upgraded windows but the ubuntu upgrades work well in general
<blaker> dfs
<combatmode> jrib How i find out my system's kernel version?
<rbs-tito> theIostpatrol: It isn't as messy as windwos, but not as clean as a fresh install
<jrib> thelostpatrol: I've upgraded my laptop since hoary
<rbs-tito> combatmode: uname -r
<bimberi> thelostpatrol: it's usually straightforward.  If you hang in here for too long though you might not think so :)
<thelostpatrol> haha
<thelostpatrol> no worries, i like this OS a lot
<thelostpatrol> and i know every os has its issues, usually those issues are between the chair and the keyboard :D
<noname> I need some help with these weird 'moving' icons
<thelostpatrol> that includes me, here, now :P
<rbs-tito> noname: Stop drinking
<bimberi> thelostpatrol: :)
<jrib> phrontist: I'm having a tough time figuring out what could cause the install to work the first time and then the same procedure fails afterwards.  Do you have any ideas?
<kvidell> lol
<noname> My trash can moved when I switched my resolution and now it won't move back into place... and then the icons in the top bar went away (they were just moved before)
<phrontist> jrib: no, I'm pulling my hair out
<jmspeex> Anyone knows why docking or undocking my machine causes the touchpad to not work properly (e.g. changes speed, tapping no longer works)?
<thelostpatrol> hahah rbs, best answer ever in a tech support chat
<aoeuhtns-> I'm tring to install xubuntu on an old laptop, but after the initial "detecting hardware to find CD-ROM" it just spins the CD drive up and down
<rbs-tito> noname: Yeah, you have to right click and unlock them before moving
<jmspeex> I've got a Dell D820 with Feisty
<aoeuhtns-> I had this same experience installing VectorLinux, but got around it by choosing the "scsi" kernel
<jrib> phrontist: is this the same thing? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2556604
<walkintome> hi all. i recently installed nvidia-glx for my geforce 7800gtx. however when i reboot, i got an error with xconfig server (something like that) and i needed to uninstall it. IM currently running nvidia-glx-new and have not had a problem. what happened and have I fixed the problem?
<blake__> hehe, hello!
<bartzitz> snd_hda_intel sound stopped working after kernel update, modules are loaded but /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing, how to fix it?
<blake__> this is a test of irssi! TESTING!
<rbs-tito> walkintome: Check if 3D works
<thelostpatrol> how do you make windows snap when they reach the corners?
<rbs-tito> blake__: Success!
<walkintome> rbs-tito: how do i do that
<thelostpatrol> aw rbs, lol all that work but no celebration
<xange> where do I change the mount options for a drive that is auto mounted through gnome?
<kahrytan> aoeuhtns-: For how long?
<rbs-tito> walkintome: Run "glxinfo|grep render"
<aoeuhtns-> kahrytan, indefinitely
<thelostpatrol> how do you make windows snap when they reach the corners?
<noname> rbs-tito: No but, my sound/date/log out button shifted over and won't move back
<aoeuhtns-> it never gets past that step
<kahrytan> aoeuhtns-: How long in minutes.
<walkintome> rbs-tito: yup its working. was the nvidia-glx just not the right driver?
<rbs-tito> noname: So did mine when changing to widescreen. Right click each icon, uncheck "Lock to panel" then drag them
<noname> Ahh right
<noname> Ok.. one more question; what is the default network manager?
<aoeuhtns-> kahrytan, how long what? it just spins the drive up and down until I get sick of it and reboot... but I've let it go at least 5 mins...
<noname> It's the only that shows your signal once you connect to a wireless network
<rbs-tito> noname: If unlocking doesn't work, right click and choos emove
<noname> I need to know the command to run it since the icons disappeared :(
<javb_> does SMBus has something to do with modems?
<rbs-tito> noname: Reboot?
<phrontist> jrib: that appears to be the same
<kahrytan> aoeuhtns-: Did you try Ubuntu or not enough memory?
<rbs-tito> noname: If roaming is enabled in the networking manager it should start up
<jrib> phrontist: I'd try reinstalling grub
<jrib> !grub > phrontist (see the private message from ubotu)
<noname> rbs-tito: But what is the name of the default network manager?
<noname> I found one but I'd like the one I was using before
<rbs-tito> noname: Networkmanager
<jrib> phrontist: or, try using lilo even
<rbs-tito> noname: networkmanager-gnome is the icon (I think)
<phrontist> jrib: how can install grub if I can't boot from a CD?
<phrontist> jrib: there is no floppy drive
<aoeuhtns-> kahrytan, only 112MB ram
<badness10000> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu and trying to compile a custom kernel. I followed the newbie guide but the sources aren't in /usr/src, anyone have a clue as to where they might be?
<wkdown> I got three questions I'm hoping someone can help with ... 1) I removed a second HDD (hdb) and Ubuntu is still trying to mount it.  What do I have to change and in what file??
<Stormx2> wkdown: /etc/fstab
<wkdown> cool
<kahrytan> aoeuhtns-:  Ouch. I wonder how it runs Windows
<noname> neither work, rbs-tito :(
<aoeuhtns-> all the distros I've tried besides vectorlinux just sit there spinning the CD drive
<rbs-tito> noname: You will be better off rebooting
<bruenig> vectorlinux is ugly, man is it uglty
<bruenig> ugly*
<noname> It doesn't come back when I reboot
<noname> I've already tried
<aoeuhtns-> bruenig, I agree, that's why I'm tring to install ubuntu :-)
<noname> Are you running feisty?
<luumanh> bruenig: what do you mean ugly?
<jedi__> which irc-client is the coolest for the console?
<jrib> phrontist: try using the super grub disk.  The wiki used to mention it but it seems someone removed it
<dyoz> can someone help me out with logrotate - I am running it daily in cron but it is not doing anything??
<luumanh> bruenig, the default wm is ugly?
<bimberi> jedi__: irssi is excellent
<aubade> jedi__: bitchx or irssi.
<barbarella_me> aoeuhtns-:a good start would be to pastebin your hardware.
<bruenig> luumanh, visually unappealing, for one thing and I know this can be changed, did you see the firefox theme, who in there right mind would ever install that let alone put it as default for a distro
<rbs-tito> noname: Right click > add to panel?
<noname> Yea I can't find it
<jrib> phrontist: this is just what I would try, I admit I have no idea what is really going on
<phrontist> jrib: okay, I'll try this super grub disk, thank you very much
<jedi__> ah ok - is it in the ubuntu-repos?
<luumanh> bruenig, oh :)
<jrib> phrontist: good luck
<aubade> Anyone up for helping me figure out how to build drivers for my NIC/ ;D
<Sivart0> i love ubuntu ^_^
<aoeuhtns-> luumanh, also the package repository lags very far behind
<karimfayez> every body loves ubuntu...hehehehe
<aum> hi - does ubuntu have tools for creating a custom livecd, with custom kernel/apps/utils?
<casey_> hi, how do i prevent screen tearing with the ati proprietary drivers?
<Sivart0> im able to run windows games i cant run on xp :P
<casey_> any xorg.conf setting i should know?
<luumanh> aoeuhtns-, thats ugly! :)
<bimberi> aum: not ubuntu itself, but there are some 3rd party ones about ...
<bimberi> !uck | aum
<ubotu> aum: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<aum> bimberi, many thx :)
<bimberi> aum: yw :)
<noname> If anyone is running feisty can you check to see what application is running for the default network manager (the one up near your date/time). Or... does anyone know off the top of their head? :)
<aoeuhtns-> luumanh, maybe not in the visual sense, but since I don't have enough disk space to build a current version of gcc it's quite annoying
<Sivart0> i'm installing internet explorer now :P
* aum is building a kernel with the new ext3cow (announced on /., versioning/snapshottable ext3 fs)
<Sivart0> i think
<dyoz> can someone help me out with logrotate - I am running it daily in cron but it is not doing anything???
<aubade> noname: nm-applet
<julian> is there a program to code in asp
* aum wants to build a livecd with ext3cow-enabled kernel
<serenecloud> has anyone ever had nm-applet load multiple times in their panel?
<bartzitz> please help me fix my soudcard, last kernel update broke stuff i guess, /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing now
<killerbunny> How does this keyring thing work... i have the ssh public and private set up and it works if i give it my password on ssh, but i dont want to do it every time
<serenecloud> I had it in my autostart, but now it loads twice by itself, plus the autostart
<karimfayez> hey guys i just wanna announce the availability of egypt loco team channel on #ubuntu-egy please join and participate..i know it is still in the beginning but we are welcoming any contibutions
<axl69> hi ppl could someone pls tell me the command that restars samba?
<aubade> >> Please remember to ASSIGN "NEW_INCLUDE_PATH" in Makefile according to linux kernel.
<aubade> Someone explain. lol
<julian> well then any good wysiwyg editors
<casey_> anybody help with vertical sync?
<badness10000> can someone tell me what package I install to get kernel sources?
<thelostpatrol> is there another way to crispen the fonts in feisty? the regular preferences aren't enough
<serenecloud> zxl: try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<iJul> hello?
<aubade> Trying to build up a driver for the NIC, stuck using onboard for now.
<walkintome> does anyone know how to improve font antialiasing on smaller sizes and in firefox?
<axl69> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<concord> Having a problem upgrading to Feisty
<thebillywayne> !kernel > badness10000
<concord> Can anyone help?
<concord> It's the "authentication" issue
<iJul> Having a problem with an Intel sound card dropped probably from Mars?
<badness10000> I've got a conexant modem that conflicts with SMP features in the generic kernel.
<iJul> someone can help?
<badness10000> So a recompile is in order.
<concord> everyone says that running gpg will help
<aubade> Actually, nm.
<concord> but it doesnt'
<concord> help?
<thelostpatrol> is there another way to crispen the fonts in feisty? the regular preferences aren't enough
<thelostpatrol> they're not as sharp as in my windows xp boot
<rbs-tito> iJul: Martians still using PCI?
<iJul> can anyone help me find a driver I've spent 24 hours looking for?
<iJul> it would appear :p
<rbs-tito> iJul: What is the card?
<iJul> actually it's a refurb PC. hold a sec for the card
<iJul> says Intel (R) 82801
<Freestyle> Hello
<badness10000> Gosh. I forgot how much apt and I don't get along.
<TaSo> how do you get the scroll button to work in Ubuntu?
<Freestyle> Whats up everyone?
<rbs-tito> TaSo: Scroll lock?
<thelostpatrol> is there another way to crispen the fonts in feisty? the regular preferences aren't enough
<TaSo> on a mouse
<concord> This is useless, no one can help with this level of traffic
<Freestyle> I was wondering if someone could give me some help with transfering my music to linux?
<rbs-tito> thelostpatrol: is anti aliasing on?
<thelostpatrol> don't know
<rbs-tito> Freestyle: What format do you keep music in?
<Freestyle> mp3 and flac
<blaker> how come i cant play xvid in ubuntu?
<thelostpatrol> font rendering settings have been tried though
<rbs-tito> Freestyle: What do you need help with? Playing MP3s?
<thelostpatrol> smoothing and hinting is set
<TaSo> how do you get the scroll button on a mouse to work in Ubuntu?
<Freestyle> I was wondering if I could transfer my music to my ipod...then connect the ipod once i have ubuntu installed
<badness10000> Freestyle, you should be able to mount your FAT or NTFS partition and just copy the stuff over.
<rbs-tito> thelostpatrol: Odd, graphics or resolution?
<Tarkus> hey, im about to install something with .tar.gz for the first time. is it just as easy to uninstall as if i installed through repos? and is there such thing a restore point i can make incase i screw something up. (i tend to do that alot).
<noname> nm-applet is running but it's not up near the date/time
<noname> how can I put it back :(
<Freestyle> Well. I'm going to reformat...and I dont want to burn 2 dvds full of music
<jrib> Tarkus: what are you installing?
<Freestyle> can i just transfer my music to the ipod, and then back to linux
<noname> aubade: could you right click on the applet and check the properties
<Freestyle> ?
<badness10000> Freestyle, yes, with Amarok.
<rbs-tito> Freestyle: Mount the drive
<noname> let me know what the command is
<Freestyle> Will it mess up the tags and stuff?
<thelostpatrol> rbs-tito, it's just that they look a bit muddy, not as sharp as they can be
<rbs-tito> Freestyle: Rhythymbox can get it off your iPod
<Freestyle> Because I spent 4 hours one day making all the tags perfect...
<Freestyle> :P
<aubade> noname: Eh? Wrong person.
<blaker> Why can't I play XviD files in Ubuntu?
<iJul> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Freestyle> rbs-tito...get it off in perfect condition?
<Freestyle> :p
<badness10000> You should make a backup anyway.
<Tarkus> jrib: songbird, http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<TaSo> how do you get the scroll button on a mouse to work in Ubuntu?
<thelostpatrol> rbs-tito, i want them small and crisp but when they get small they get ugly
<concord> Can anyone help me?  I'm having trouble upgrading Edgy to Feisty.
<sylpheedClaws> !XviD
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noname> aubade: noname: nm-apple
<rbs-tito> Freestyle: As good as they were put on
<sylpheedClaws> !XviD | blaker
<ubotu> blaker: please see above
<blaker> the scroll button works for me lol
<Freestyle> okay so no tag issues will come up?
<noname> That's a pathetic attempt at a quote
<axl69> /etc/init.d/samba: command not found when i tried to restart samba with  sudo: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<blaker> !XviD
<Samus_Aran> hi.  I just added the xpenguins thing to the Gnome panel, and now it keeps killing and respawning the panel over and over.  how can I remove the xpenguins from a terminal ?
<concord> Can anyone help me?  I'm having trouble upgrading Edgy to Feisty.
<rbs-tito> Freestyle: Tag issues? I've never had them.
<blaker> !XviD
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Freestyle> okay thanks
<blaker> !XviD doesn't do anything, wtf
<concord> Can anyone help me?  I'm having trouble upgrading Edgy to Feisty.
<rbs-tito> concord: You need to be more specific ;)
<Freestyle> thats all i needed before i was going to install ubuntu
<sylpheedClaws> !botabuse | blaker
<blaker> Why can't I play XviD files in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> blaker: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<thompa> im havingnetwork, have to always reinstall madwifi after a few boots. is there another applet other than networ monitor
<iJul> dudes, I've been on it for 24h almost straight: I need help
<Freestyle> I used to run ubuntu then needed to go back to windows for photoshop
<Freestyle> before cedega
<Freestyle> so im going back now :D
<blaker> Why can't I play XviD files in Ubuntu?
<julian> does anyone create websites here
<concord> rbs-tito: It's an issue with the " gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<iJul> and a shower... so can anyone point me to a driver for that awful mess of a sound card: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<thelostpatrol> blaker you should be able to, try vlc
<badness10000> AC 97 is the bane of my existance.
<blaker> hmm lemme try and install vlc
<blaker> hang on
<concord> rbs-tito: it gives me a gpg error.
<axl69> <blaker> goto Applications -- Add -- Type in Xvid
<serenecloud> julian: I do when I have the time, what's your question?
<thompa> is there an alternative to networ monitor
<axl69> download VLC
<poobert__> can someone tell me why apostrophes and certain other characters don't seem to appear in some programs and man pages
<xander> hola #ubuntu, if I have a core 2 duo processor, is it safe to install the amd64 version of 7.04, or is 64-bit support still buggy? also, what benifits will I recieve from running a 64-bit OS? Will all my old applications still work?
<wkdown> another Q: I recently moved up to Feisty Fawn, my 200GB HD is now almost full, even when I had Windows I never got over 100Gig ... is there a "Linux" reason (like a log file filling up)??
<julian> what software do you use
<serenecloud> vim
<zedfloyd> im ready to instal ubuntu and i need some help
<badness10000> xander, I would stick with 32 bit for now, the benefits of 64 bit are pretty intangible.
<blaker> why doesn't ubuntu come with VLC pre-installed?
<sylpheedClaws> zedfloyd: yes...?
<xander> what do you mean by intangible?
<aubade> xander: There's no noticeable difference other than some breakage in certain packages, would stick with the x86 arch.
<thelostpatrol> blaker, probably legal reasons
<iJul> how comes it's so messy in here :s
<axl69> Its there to download
<rbs-tito> blaker: Copyright issues
<julian> serecloud: what software do you use
<sylpheedClaws> !install | zedfloyd
<ubotu> zedfloyd: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<axl69> ok ppl so how do i restart samba???
<zedfloyd> im in the partitioner
<xander> alright, 32-bit it is, thanks!
<sylpheedClaws> and?
<blaker> i use 64-bit and it's better
<zedfloyd> and i dont know what to choose
<blaker> alot faster
<zedfloyd> im doing a dual boot
<xander> [ blaker ]  what processor?
<jrib> Tarkus: there's nothing to compile, just extract the tar.gz and run SongBird
<zedfloyd> win xp already installed
<phillywhitetrash> will a linksys pci wifi card work with ubuntu?
<aoeuhtns-> so here is the hardware listing for the machine I'm trying to install on: http://rafb.net/p/Cd6frR39.html
<blaker> amd x2 4200+
<aubade> blaker: Just tried an install with my E6320 and I didn't notice much of a difference. :|
<sylpheedClaws> format XP
<zedfloyd> im running ubuntu off of the cd now
<xander> alright, thanks for the input guys
<sylpheedClaws> you know you'll lose it, right?
<sylpheedClaws> if you want to keep XP, make a new partition and resize XP
<jrib> Tarkus: so it's very unlikely you will be able to mess that up :)
<zedfloyd> can i do all of that right in unbuntu?
<sylpheedClaws> yep
<sylpheedClaws> through the installer's partitioner
<wkdown> I'm also getting a rather funny error msg when I boot ... it says that 'apt' isnt installed and that I should (lol) run 'apt-get install apt'
<wkdown> anyone else got this?
<concord> Cannot upgrade Edgy to Feisty.  I'm using  "gksu update-manager -c -d" and the upgrade launches and begins but then fails the gpg check.  I've tried most of what's out there (running gpg and then quiting it and resuming the update) - nothing works.
<sylpheedClaws> wkdown: lol... you're screwed
<wkdown> hahaha
<wkdown> really tho
<rbs-tito> concord: Go for a clean install, the download is just as big
<sylpheedClaws> never had it, but ad some major DPKG issues before...
<sylpheedClaws> maybe you should try wget and dpkg -i
<sylpheedClaws> from the Ubuntu package mirrors
<noname> Alright so i'l still looking for the name of what used to be in my menu bar
<concord> rbs-tito: you mean save my /home directory and just install over?
<wkdown> sylpheedclaws, apt runs fine tho
<wkdown> thats what I dont get
<sylpheedClaws> ah... never mind
<jrib> I have no sound with dvd playback in totem-gstreamer.  Video works fine.  mplayer and xine play sound fine.  What do I need to do to get totem-gstreamer to play the sound on a dvd?
<zedfloyd> i have ntfs of 230686MB for xp   /dev/sda1, then there is /dev/sda5 with 19362mb (unformated)
<noname> nm-applet is running but it's not in my menu bar
<Comrade-Sergei> wkdown lol yeah
<rbs-tito> concord: Pretty much
<sylpheedClaws> okay, then use sda5
<zedfloyd> then i have free space of 8mb
<thebillywayne> concord, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sylpheedClaws> and format it as ext3
<wkdown> I'd rather not have to hit Ctrl-D every boot
<Crooper> iJul, i have the same problem as you.... Intel soundcard
<iJul> rbs-tito: I don't mean to bother, but do you think you can help me or can you say who might be able to give a helping hand?
<zedfloyd> ext3.. got it
<nick_> any idea on how to make the desktop effects stop removing the window decorations
<wkdown> is this a new bug I should report?
<rbs-tito> iJul: I take it you've been Googling?
<sylpheedClaws> ext3 is the main inux filesystem, and the most stable
<iJul> nick_ download emerald from Apt
<sylpheedClaws> *Linux
<ziggy23> Does Ubuntu have an SSH client I can use out-of-the-box?  If so, is it safe (i.e., not buggy)?
<iJul> of course
<zedfloyd> do i have to edit to get to that?\
<iJul> lots of result, nada
<bruenig> !ssh | ziggy23
<ubotu> ziggy23: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<catid> anyone know how to perform an XOR operation on two variable in a shell script?  looking for something like bc for arithmetic
<sylpheedClaws> zed: nope
<sylpheedClaws> oh wait, yes
<zedfloyd> do i leave mount point blank?
<sylpheedClaws> I thought you meant files
<sylpheedClaws> set it a "/"
<sylpheedClaws> just a slash, no more
<zedfloyd> what does that do?
<sylpheedClaws> it mounts it as the main Ubuntu partition
<sylpheedClaws> you need a / partition
<nick_> ijJul: emerald is for beryl
<sylpheedClaws> it's the root of the filesystem, sort of like C:\ in Windows
<iJul> oh...metacity then
<rbs-tito> iJul: The HCL says it works in Breezy. Do you have the intel8x0 package installed?
<zedfloyd> forward slash
<iJul> I run Feisty
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<zedfloyd> got it
<iJul> with Beryl
<sylpheedClaws> just a slash
<rbs-tito> iJul: Do you have that package though?
<iJul> intel8x0?
<SpeakerMania> I lost my password and can't log in to Ubuntu. What do I do? Am I screwed?
<nick_> iJul: i have metacity
<bartzitz> i have a problem with intel sound card, after kernel update it stopped working, missing /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p file, any ideas?
<rbs-tito> iJul: Yup
<iJul> I think I saw it yesterday
<iJul> let me check
<jrib> catid: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ops.html says ^
<noname> rbs-tito: haha alright sorry... back to you then. I found the .desktop file that loads the applet but it's not showing up in my menu bar. Is there some way I can make that happen again?
<zedfloyd> it says somthing about a swap?
<deb1> how often does google get through updating its search index
<aoeuhtns-> SpeakerMania, use a live CD and change the root password
<iJul> Tito: couldn't find the package in apt
<SpeakerMania> And I do that how...
<sylpheedClaws> ah... maybe you should format the 8MB as swap to shut it up...
<nick_> any idea on how to make the desktop effects stop removing the window decorations
<iJul> no I saw it on windows (dual boot), it does work on windows
<catid> jrib: thanks i'll try it
<sylpheedClaws> swap is sort of like Windows's paging file
<nick_> the ones built into feisty
<iJul> you know where I can find it for Debian?
<sylpheedClaws> it's virtual memory
<zedfloyd> it says i need 256?
<aoeuhtns-> SpeakerMania, or I think if you boot into runlevel 1 it will give you a root shell
<zedfloyd> does that not matter
<sylpheedClaws> that's just a recommendation
<zedfloyd> will 8MB do the trick?
<sylpheedClaws> I've installed it with no swap, and it works fine
<sylpheedClaws> it's just for if you don't have much RAM
<SpeakerMania> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux... Could you explainsome more?
<jonwallace> Is there native support for Intel Pro Wireless ABGM
<zedfloyd> i have 2mb ram
<yhlfh> sylpheedClaws: but can you suspend without swap?
<rbs-tito> iJul: Bad sound or no sound?
<thebillywayne> I worked for a while without using SWAP, without realizing it.
<jonwallace> ABGN*
<sylpheedClaws> SpeakerMania: press CtrlAltF1
<iJul> no sound
<CrashTest_> how would I change all of the files in a directory from *.html to *.php?
<iJul> at all...not even on login
<SpeakerMania> On the log in screen or when GRUB is loading?
<sylpheedClaws> o... kay... 2MB RAM...
<sylpheedClaws> sure you don't mean 2GB RAM?
<rbs-tito> iJul:  I think I've got a solution
<bruenig> CrashTest_, rename 's/\.html/\.php/' /path/to/directory/*
<deb1> zedfloyd, well if you got a big hd just incase you need it i usually make swap 1G
<zedfloyd> sorry yes you are right
<iJul> do you?
<sylpheedClaws> then you're set
<catid> jrib: yes. let "RESULT=(2000*$RANDCHAR)^$RANDCHAR2"
<aoeuhtns-> SpeakerMania, when GRUB is loading, there's a key you can push to modify the boot command (e maybe?)
<CrashTest_> thanks bruenig, I really need to learn perl regexp
<catid> jrib: that works fine in bash at least
<SpeakerMania> I'm confused...
<aoeuhtns-> tack on a 1 and then boot
<deb1> zedfloyd, that way you never run out of mem
<SpeakerMania> Would the Live CD be easier
<sylpheedClaws> you don't *need* swap, at least
<rbs-tito> iJul: Edit the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file as root
<SpeakerMania> ?
<bruenig> CrashTest_, I guess, I have never really figured out what the difference is, is that perlxp?
<zedfloyd> is it easy to take from the c:\
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<MoL1> SpeakerMania: when you power on the computer, and get the grub menu, you will have two entries - one for 'rescue mode' the other for normal boot - select rescue mode
<sylpheedClaws> Feisty has NTFS support
<iJul> got it
<zedfloyd> or the 19gb i have for /
<rbs-tito> iJul: Add this to the last line "options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=3"
<CrashTest_> bruenig, Don't know, lol
<SpeakerMania> And after that...
<sylpheedClaws> you can read files from your WIndows drive, no problem
<zedfloyd> ok
<sylpheedClaws> if you're not using Feisty, you can still read, but writing will be an issue
<zedfloyd> im using feisty
<St3D1> anyone good with graphic driver issues ?
<aoeuhtns-> forgot about rescue mode ... I don't actually have ubuntu installed :-P
<sylpheedClaws> alright, no problem then
<thelostpatrol> i have the same issue as zed
<MoL1> aoeuhtns-: wtf?
<thelostpatrol> i can't read my other drives either, how do i do that
<thelostpatrol> err
<iJul> line added
<thelostpatrol> write, not read
<SpeakerMania> So I should...
<iJul> then exit?
<aoeuhtns-> SpeakerMania, after rescue mode boots, use passwd to set the root password
<rbs-tito> iJul: Try rebooting
<sylpheedClaws> thelostpatrol: what version of Ubuntu?
<phire> I've got a problem with apt-get: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.45-0ubuntu4_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<phire> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<thelostpatrol> feisty
<MSTK> cd /the_universe && sudo rm *
<fredrich> how do i chown hidden dirs?
<sylpheedClaws> no idea
<SpeakerMania> What is the root username? The username I set up when I installed?
<iJul> I'll have trouble rebooting yet renaining on irc :p
<bruenig> fredrich, same way you chown any other directory
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: could you help me with my soundcard? is stopped working after update to 2.6.20-15, /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p is missing
<aubade> SpeakerMania: root is root.
<aoeuhtns-> MoL1, I'm currently running Fedora, which doesn't install a "rescue mode" in the grub list
<thelostpatrol> ijul, rejoin when you come back
<MoL1> SpeakerMania: yes it is. passwd <usename> <password>
<fredrich> everytime i try to chown a file structure it skips on any .dirs
<iJul> ok
<iJul> thk you very much
<rbs-tito> iJul: Wait
<iJul> still here
<St3D1> ive just installed  ubuntu onto my system and now when i scroll about on a web page or so, its really jumpy.. anyone able to advise ?
<SpeakerMania> I type my username and password into carets?
<bruenig> fredrich, shouldn't
<SpeakerMania> Or without?
<rbs-tito> iJul: Just check you have the intel8x0 module
<CrashTest_> bruenig, huh, didn't do anything.
<iJul> how do I do that?
<MoL1> SpeakerMania: without
<bruenig> CrashTest_, make sure you put the *
<SpeakerMania> Gotcha, I shall be back.
<sylpheedClaws> zedfloyd: still there? is everything going OK?
<iJul> I know aptitude, but to check modules...if it aint on apt-cache
<aoeuhtns-> SpeakerMania, the root username is "root", but if you want to change the password for your username do passwd <username>
<CrashTest_> bruenig, rename 's/\.html/\.php/' /home/pteglia/tmp/fin/*
<rbs-tito> bartzitz: What card is it? Have you tried reinstalling the package?
<bartzitz> iJul: lsmod | gpep snd
<bruenig> CrashTest_, yeah that should work
<zedfloyd> how do i tell it to make the 8mb the swap
<SpeakerMania> Okay, thanks.
<sylpheedClaws> the next screen
<CrashTest_> bruenig, nope, didn't do a thing
<Crooper> rbs-tito, that would work for the HDA Intel also?
<sylpheedClaws> it has some checkboxes and stuff
<bruenig> CrashTest_, ok cd into the directory and do this
<MoL1> aoeuhtns-: ubuntu uses sudo - there is no root password by default
<rbs-tito> iJul: lsmod
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia, snd_hda_intel driver
<sylpheedClaws> wait... swap is used automatically
<fredrich> bruenig, strange.....You see i've made a backup of my home dir before installing feisty, and now i want to restore it.....and when i copy the files over and try to chown em to my user it skips all dirs starting with a dot
<zedfloyd> oh i see
<iJul> snd_opl3_lib           11520  0
<iJul> snd_hwdep               9988  1 snd_opl3_lib
<iJul> snd_sb16_dsp           11776  0
<iJul> snd_sb_common          17792  1 snd_sb16_dsp
<iJul> snd_mpu401_uart         9472  0
<iJul> snd_intel8x0           34204  1
<iJul> snd_ac97_codec         98336  1 snd_intel8x0
<iJul> ac97_bus                3200  1 snd_ac97_codec
<sylpheedClaws> never mind, it'll find it itself
<MoL1> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<iJul> snd_pcm_oss            44544  0
<iJul> snd_mixer_oss          17408  2 snd_pcm_oss
<iJul> snd_pcm                79876  4 snd_sb16_dsp,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<iJul> snd_seq_dummy           4740  0
<iJul> snd_seq_oss            32896  0
<iJul> snd_seq_midi            9600  0
<iJul> snd_rawmidi            25472  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi
<iJul> snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<iJul> snd_seq                52592  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<bruenig> CrashTest_, for x in *; do mv $x $(echo $x | sed 's|.html|.php|');done
<iJul> snd_timer              23684  3 snd_opl3_lib,snd_pcm,snd_seq
<CrashTest_> bruenig, does it matter if the /fin dir is within the dir that I have the files
<iJul> snd_seq_device          9100  6 snd_opl3_lib,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<iJul> snd                    54020  15 snd_opl3_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_sb16_dsp,snd_sb_common,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* iJul was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (use pastebin)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<aubade> Any idea if RTL-8139 support was broken between Edgy and Feisty?
<aoeuhtns-> MoL1, that's right, I forgot that too - maybe I'll shut up now
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: i've reinstalled all alsa-related packages
<Sleepy_Coder> lol
<bruenig> CrashTest_, it doesn't do it recursively if that is what you are asking
<kvidell> copypasta for the lose
<rbs-tito> iJul: It's there!
<sylpheedClaws> iJul was kicked
<thelostpatrol> haha
<Sleepy_Coder> iJul just doesn't know better. :)
<thelostpatrol> that's irony if i've ever seen it
<MoL1> aoeuhtns-: no offense intended - I'd love to know why Fedora is good?
<Smolar> Anyone care to help someone...  ON THE EDGE?\
<aum> was it an auto-kick-on-flood?
<Sleepy_Coder> That's how we all were, before pastebin. :p
<rbs-tito> bartzitz & Crooper: I'm unsure, I'll check
<sylpheedClaws> Smolar: issue?
<Sleepy_Coder> aum: Doesn't appear so.
<concord> rbs-tito: it looks like my /home directory is not on a separate partition.  Got any ideas?
<CrashTest_> bruenig, not exactly what I meant, but the sed script worked great!
<ward_> hi all, i just installed nvclock, but i wanted a GUI, so i installed nvclock-gtk, but now i can't figure out how to launch it, nvclock is just nvclock in terminal
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: i have /dev/snd/pcmC0D6p file, but no /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p, tried symlinking, no result
<zedfloyd> its asking about migrating documents and settings...
<Smolar> I broke my graphics, probably by disabling my restricted Nvidia drivers without disabling desktop effects.
<MoL1> aoeuhtns-: I had very bad experiences with rpm-hell with previous rpm-based distros
<sparr> i hate being forced back to windows for hardware support  :(
<zedfloyd> it brings up xp in the window
<Smolar> I get a white screen now.  How can I disable desktop effects via the console?
<sylpheedClaws> ward_: use nvclock-gtk from the command
<bruenig> CrashTest_, yeah I though rename was meant to sort of emulate that so as to make you setup the apparently confusing to some for loop
<sylpheedClaws> zedfloyd: which window?
<aoeuhtns-> MoL1, only because it's the one I'm most familiar with - agreed, rpm is the worst
<MoL1> sparr: agreed
<wkdown> why would my /var/log directory be 147 GIG ?????
<bruenig> make you not setup*
<zedfloyd> migrate documents and settings
<St3D1> ive just installed  ubuntu onto my system and now when i scroll about on a web page or so, its really jumpy.. anyone able to advise ?
<ward_> sylpheedclaws: does not work
<crdlb> Smolar: get to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1 and type: DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<aoeuhtns-> I'm currently in the market for another distro
<sylpheedClaws> wkdown: holy *&^*...
<rbs-tito> concord: Erm, back it up to anything.
<bruenig> apparently not
<ward_> sylpheedclaws: command not found
<wkdown> yeah
<crdlb> Smolar: then Alt+f7 to go back
<aubade> No one? :\
<sparr> MoL1: got my hands on some sweet quad head video cards...  no luck in linux  :(
<Smolar> Thanks.  I will try that now
<sylpheedClaws> Smolar: it's Ctrl+Alt+F7, not just Alt_F7
<ward_> lol 147GB
<wkdown> sylpheedclaws, how do I fix that?
<crdlb> sylpheedClaws: no
<Smolar> Yeah, I learned how to navigate terminals in computer class :)
<noname> aubade: So do you have the nm-applet running on feisty? (unrelated)
<crdlb> from the tty you don't need the ctrl
<Smolar> I will try this right now, thank you.
<wkdown> can I just wipe the directory?
<rbs-tito> bartzitz: Reinstall the intel sound packages, it might configure itself (Or did you compile the driver)
<ward_> sylpheedclaws: nvclock-gtk does not work; command not found
<sparr> wkdown: your logrotate daemon isnt working, AND you have something logging a crapload of data
<aubade> noname: Yeah, atm.
<crdlb> sylpheedClaws: you need ctrl to get out of X but not to get back in
<salsero> hi
<concord> rbt-tito: I can tar it up to my other box.  I'm really just upgrading in the hope that my option 3g Cingular card will work better.
<sparr> wkdown: cd /var/log
<salsero> i have problems with: /usr/src/truecrypt-4.3-source-code/Linux$ sudo ./build.sh
<noname> aubade: Could you right click your icon next to the date/time and tell me the command?
<sparr> wkdown: du -sc * | sort -n
<aubade> Should just bite my tongue and hope Debian picks up this card.
<noname> err.. go to properties and check the command*
<concord> rbt-tito: it's 7.6 gig of shit.
<wkdown> ok, whats DU
<sylpheedClaws> crdlb: hmm... never knew, always used Ctrl+Alt+F7
<sparr> wkdown: disk usage
<salsero> i get /usr/src/truecrypt-4.3-source-code/Linux$ sudo ./build.sh
<dyoz> logrotate is configured the same on my local machine as is on my VPS, yet it isn't doing anything on my VPS - can someone help me out please??
<rbs-tito> concord: Yeah, tar it if you want. Or set up a temporary dual boo
<salsero> i get Checking build requirements...
<salsero> Linux kernel (2.6.20-15-generic) source directory [/usr/src/linux] :
<wkdown> ok ran
<luisgmarine> what is the best thing to use to imitate the mac osx dock?
<wkdown> what u need to know
<aubade> nanoame: gnome-netstatus-applet (?)
<Morrissey> Hi, I was wondering ... does anyone know I can map "Button 8", which is on my mouse, to the "F12" key on my keyboard?
<sylpheedClaws> zedfloyd: which window? the boot loader?
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: no i didn't compiled anything, it was working with fresh install from beta cd, but when i updated the kernel from 2.6.20-12 to 2.6.20-15 is broke. how do i reinstall driver package? it's in alsa package, no?
<salsero> Checking build requirements...
<salsero> Linux kernel (2.6.20-15-generic) source directory [/usr/src/linux] :
<salsero> salsero@salsero:/usr/src/truecrypt-4.3-source-code/Linux$ y
<salsero> bash: y: command not found
<sparr> wkdown: the stuff at the bottom is the biggest, whats there?
<salsero> what is wrong
<wkdown> 153835128       cups
<wkdown> then total
<concord> rbt-tito: yeah, that sounds like a plan.  I just wish I could "upgrade" instead.  I'm afraid to change my sources.list and do it with apt-get.  Hear of that working for anyone?
<ward_> hi all, i just installed nvclock, but i wanted a GUI, so i installed nvclock-gtk, but now i can't figure out how to launch it, nvclock is just nvclock in terminal
<rbs-tito> bartzitz: So this is an install on top of a beta?
<wkdown> everything else is under 1500
<sparr> wkdown: ok, your printer daemon is logging a shitload of data
<aubade> Just run nm-applet from a run dialog or something.
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: yep, 7.04 beta
<rbs-tito> ward_: Run nvclock-gtk
<noname> nm-applet doesn't launch the icon, though
<wkdown> sparr, ok, how do I clear it
<salsero> who can help me
<noname> nm-applet IS running but I would like that status in my menu bar
<iJul> tito: problem solved
<ward_> rbs-tito: i tried, command not found :s
<rbs-tito> bartzitz: That is probably the problem. Weird upgrades from some betas
* Morrissey just tried PCLinuxOS for some weeks .. man what a crappy OS, cant do nothing himself ... its like windows, everythings so fucking integrated
<iJul> thank you very much
<sparr> wkdown: easy way?  rm -rf /var/log/cups/* && /etc/init.d/cups restart
<DBO> Morrissey, watch the swearing
<wkdown> ok
<sparr> wkdown: i seriously doubt you need any of that logged data
<wkdown> lemme try
<bartzitz> rbs-tito: ok will try release cd
<wkdown> I doubt it too
<noname> aubade: Are you sure that's the command? Doesn't appear to be working. if it's not too much trouble could you take a screen shot of the properties?
<phire> my ubuntu mirror seams to be missing inkscape for feisty, is it just mine?
<Morrissey> yeah, sorry about that ... old habbit
<rbs-tito> iJul: :)
* sylpheedClaws had good experience with PCLOS... especially SAM. Both are wicked-fast... Must be the whole i586 thing...
<b33r> How can I SSH to my shell account on ubuntu?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iJul> good bye :)
<DjViper> phire: checked if you ahve all repositories active?
<DjViper> have*
<LjL> b33r: "ssh hostname"
<wkdown> sparr, "/etc/init.d/cups No such directory"
<phire> yes, its a 404 error, DjViper
<b33r> LjL, can u b more specific please?
<Crooper> rbs-tito,  so i could just edit my file but use snd_hda_intel instead?
<DjViper> b33r: open console, type: ssh -l loginname hostname
<ward_> rbs-tito: i tried to just run nvclock-gtk; command not found :s
<Morrissey> sylpheedClaws, probably ... its fast, and it "orks" out of the box ... but for people like myself, who likes to make my linux _very_ personal, it was really hard ... IE: Upgrading to CVS on beryl was a chapter itself
<BetaCookies> Hey
<Morrissey> works*
<aubade> noname: I just killed the process nm-applet and started it again and it re-appeared in the notification tray, pretty sure.
<LjL> b33r, open a console and type  ssh hostname , where hostname is the hostname of your shell account provider.
<rbs-tito> Crooper: Worth trying, if that is the name of the module
<DjViper> phire: hmm ok, sorry I cant help you with that
<Morrissey> Hi, I was wondering ... does anyone know I can map "Button 8", which is on my mouse, to the "F12" key on my keyboard?
<BetaCookies> I've got an Intel 2200BG wireless card, and it works for the most part, but its recognized as ethernet, which isn't correct.
<sylpheedClaws> Morrissey: Was that a "w" or "b" in front of "orks"?
<phire> DjViper, does it work for you?
<Morrissey> sylpheedClaws, w :P
<sylpheedClaws> lol
<Morrissey> haha
<sylpheedClaws> borks out of the box... that'd be WIndoze
<Morrissey> hehehe
<DjViper> phire: I dont have FF on this pc
<phire> k
<LjL> !info xmodmap | Morrissey
<b33r> LjL, I want it in GUI
<Crooper> ok...i'll try rbs-tito
<ubotu> morrissey: xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<noname> aubade: It's in my startup and running at startup but it still doesn't get put onto the top panel. It got removed so I'm trying to re-add it
<rbs-tito> ward_: Go to #nvclock and ask there
<Morrissey> sylpheedClaws, my point is .. Im glad I got back to ubuntu eventually :)
<DjViper> b33r: hmm, telnet/ssh in gui?
<sylpheedClaws> :)
<DjViper> b33r: do you mean remotedesktop?
<jedi__> how can i use two-finger-scrolling on macbook/feisty ???
<LjL> b33r: err...?
<aubade> Guess it's Feisty's fault.
<Morrissey> LjL, afaik Xmodmap only maps keycodes? not buttons?
<sylpheedClaws> I just hate ubuntu because it's slow, if someone recompiled it for i686, I'd probably be all over it, instead of being stuck on my IceWM desktop...
<ward_> rbs-tito, ok thanx
<kvidell> b33r: I think you're looking for either gnome-terminal or xterm
<b33r> DjViper, I tried remotedesktop it just says opening
<Morrissey> sylpheedClaws, IceWM is fast thogh :P
<DjViper> b33r: did you install a remotedesktop server on your shell?
<sylpheedClaws> thinking about switching to Wolvix or Mandriva
<b33r> from places --> connect to server
<LjL> Morrissey, "apt-cache show xmodmap" says "xmodmap is a tool to modify the input maps of X servers (both keyboards and mice), to modify key and mouse button events."
<DjViper> b33r: like... vnc?
<Morrissey> sylpheedClaws, PCLinuxOS is based on mandriva, and that was fast indeed
<St3D1> ive just installed  ubuntu onto my system and now when i scroll about on a web page or so, its really jumpy.. anyone able to advise ?
<sylpheedClaws> yep...
<Morrissey> LjL, oh ... allright, Ill check it out. Thanks :)
<chump> is there an application available to take a screenshot of a specified area of the screen ?
<sylpheedClaws> Metisse alone is worth it, but DrakFON is too much
<Morrissey> mhm
<DjViper> St3D1: install gfx drivers
<b33r> DjViper, I just want to upload a file but can't figure out how ;<
<St3D1> k ill try
<sylpheedClaws> speaking of which, has anyone installed Metisse on Ubuntu?
<rbs-tito> chump: The KDE one works well
<DjViper> b33r: hmm, you can do that with ssh
<sparr> wkdown: /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<MoL1> aoeuhtns-: try ubuntu!
<St3D1> thanks DjViper
<DjViper> St3D1: np
<MoL1> BetaCookies: what isn't correct about it?
<BetaCookies> MoL1 it's recognized as an ethernet connection, so I can't select the network
<BetaCookies> and its using the wrong network :p
<jedi__> chump: man gnome-screenshot
<kvidell> b33r: scp or gftp will both do file transfers over ssh if that's what you mean.
<MoL1> BetaCookies: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<BetaCookies> MoL1 well its the livecd of edgy XD
<chump> thanks jedi__ and rbs-tito i'll check those out ;)
<b33r> kvidell, can u give me the whole command so I try?
<Morrissey> LjL, damn that was hard to read ... ponter etc ... I have one thing: "keycode 122 = Pointer_Button2" in there .. but now I want to get button9 to set F12 ... have any ideas?
<MoL1> BetaCookies: there were some major improvements to wireless support in feisty - I would suggest that first.
<DjViper> b33r: do this: man scp
<noname> aubade: Lol... could you please just PM me whats in the properties of that icon or take a SS and send to me? It'd be greatly appreciated
<BetaCookies> MoL1 are you serious :| I have to download a whole iso now -.-
<Morrissey> LjL, the manual was crappy :P
<kvidell> b33r: for scp -- scp localfile user@remotehost:/where/on/system/to/put/it
<DjViper> b33r: there are many variables, we cant give you an exact answer
<sylpheedClaws> betaCookies: or install and upgrade...
<b33r> well k thnx lemme try
<kvidell> djviper: not like you need any for SCP really :-P It's pretty basic
<MoL1> BetaCookies: on my feisty laptop, my wireless works out-of-the-box, but you could try to install network-manager in edgy
<LjL> Morrissey: not sure. there's xkeycaps that's a graphical interface for xmodmap, but it wouldn't appear to support mouse. i guess you need to find out what the keycode for F12 is
<MoL1> BetaCookies: it comes by default in feisty
<BetaCookies> sylpheedClaws I thought people always were against apt-get dist-upgrade? Well I guess I'll try it, its a fresh installation
<DjViper> kvidell: true
<vamitrou> excuse me could anyone tell me how i can see visitors of a channel with xchat ?
<Smolar> Whoever was helping me, it gives me an error and doesn't function :|
<rbs-tito> vamitrou: In xchat-gnome I click the "1185 users" button on the bottom left
<kvidell> b33r: gftp is a gui application that may be more comfortable. apt-cache show gftp
<DjViper> Smolar: crdlb was helping you
<b33r> kvidell, ok thanks
<vamitrou> yeah rbs-tito but it disappears when i click sth else
<Smolar> Thank you, my Windows box crashed and I don't have logs.
<crdlb> Smolar: what happened when you ran the command?
<crdlb> DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace
<Smolar> Let me get a pen.
<MoL1> BetaCookies: you could try sudo aptitude install network-manager
<rbs-tito> vamitrou: that's how xchat works, Konversation has a permanent list
<Smolar> Yes, I entered that exactly.  It was an error about shader windows.
<hosti> hi every body
<rbs-tito> hosti: Hi
<haiba> hi
<kvidell> Hi there, hosti
<vamitrou> thanks a lot :)
<kvidell> hewow haiba
<hosti> i have one question
<MoL1> anyone here get hdparm to do anything useful on feisty?
<vanberge> anybody know of a program that automatically switches wallpapers for you on a timed basis?  thx in advance
<BetaCookies> MoL1 well I guess it can't hurt to upgrade to feisty ^_^
<rbs-tito> vanberge: Wouldn't be too much hassle to write  abash script to do it
<DjViper> vanberge: a bash script can do that hehe
<haiba> sorry, i still use dapper!
<sparr> how can i make the thunderbird composer soft-wrap long lines?
<Smolar> window manager warning: "" found configuration database is not a valid binding  "toggle_shading"
<DjViper> rbs-tito: beat me
<vanberge> rbs-tito, DjViper... lol. gesetroot ?
<BetaCookies> I'm kinda mad because I downloaded feisty, but i forgot to burn it to a cd, then i formatted <,>
<vanberge> BetaCookies, ouch.  :-(
<SpeakerMania> Didn't work
<kvidell> I've done that beforee
<BetaCookies> vanberge yeah I'm kinda kicking myself over it
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i install a driver made for windows in ubuntu (sound Card) preferably without wine
<rbs-tito> vanberge: gesetroot?
<whileimhere>  Hi, can anyone tell me why sometimes a video file gets a thumbnail and other times it doesn't?  I have already checked the file sizes and types for preview under the preferences options.
<hosti> who know how start slab menu?
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: What sound card is it?
<vanberge> rbs-tito, i was asking what command?  i've used esetroot and gsetroot before i think
<crdlb> Smolar: that's a warning not an error, it should not have brought metacity down
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito a hercules muse
<crdlb> did it return to the prompt?
<SpeakerMania> I booted into Recovery Mode and did the passwd command. It then asked for new Unix password but it wouldn't let my type.
<SpeakerMania> *me. What is wrong?
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: I'll look it up
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks
<Smolar>  I just found an article dealing with this topic, let me try something they recommended in xorg.conf
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Which version of Ubuntu, and what is the exact sound chipset?
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito feisty and i i have no idea
<MoL1> My laptop PATA hard disk is only running in UDMA2 mode, but is capable of UDMA5 - but hdparm won't let me change it
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, im having trouble booting from the ubuntu feisty cd. I see the ubuntu logo come up, so i go to start or install ubuntu. Then a screen comes up with a line of white text, then the screen goes black. about 1 min and a half later, a BIG whit flashing underscore comes up, then some BIG stretched text comes up (horizantally stretched.) after it says some stuff the screen blacks out (no backlight) then comes back up black(with backlight). then the cd driv
<axl000_> why when i write in gnome, sometimes the keybord goes crazy, sorry for my bad english
<hosti> i have one question. who know how start slab menu?
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: To find the name of the chipset, run this command "lspci |grep audio"
<sylpheedClaws> py_geek: Edgy, right? Let me guess...
<Comrade-Sergei> C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Comrade-Sergei>  thats the one
<MoL1> SpeakerMania: it's normal for the keyboard input not to be echoed to screen for security reasons
<py_geek> sylpheedClaws: no, feisty.
<SpeakerMania>  I booted into Recovery Mode and did the passwd command. It then asked for new Unix password but it wouldn't let me type. What do I do? I can't log in.
<mmdski> is there a howto or guide on the boot process of ubuntu?
<b33r> thanks kvidell scp worked =)
<SpeakerMania> Okay, so I should just type normal?
<kvidell> b33r: welcome :)
<MoL1> SpeakerMania: just type the password you want, and the system will ask you to re-type it to make sure it is correct
<mmdski> the initng process
<poobert__> why does this freenode keep destroying my connections?!@
<MoL1> !hdparm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Smolar> The article was of little help :|
<noname> Alright. Well can anyone PM me the info that comes up when you right click on the default network manager on the top menu and go to properties; or take a SS or.. something? (in feisty) :)
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito i ll brb
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: I don't know how well this works, but system > preferences > hardware information. Click the device database button, it should run you through it. (New feature, never tried it)
<thelostpatrol> where can i get good login screen themes?
<rbs-tito> thelostpatrol: www.gnome-look.org
<thelostpatrol> sweet, thanks
<HiddenHax> Hey does anyone know how to get security software from here http://backtrack.offensive-security.com/index.php?title=Tools onto Ubuntu?
<BloodyTux> MIA-Hi
<MoL1> away just getting coffee
<BloodyTux> Mia-Hu
<sylpheedClaws> if I'm trying to go for the lightest desktop setup possible, would launching GTK apps wreck it, since GTK has to be loaded?
<BloodyTux> Mia-Ha
<BloodyTux> Mia-haha
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, im having trouble booting from the ubuntu feisty cd. I see the ubuntu logo come up, so i go to start or install ubuntu. Then a screen comes up with a line of white text, then the screen goes black. about 1 min and a half later, a BIG whit flashing underscore comes up, then some BIG stretched text comes up (horizantally stretched.) after it says some stuff the screen blacks out (no backlight) then comes back up black(with backlight). then the cd driv
<sylpheedClaws> I'm using IceWM
<HiddenHax> LOL BloodTux
<oxdot> hi guys, any body tried to install ubuntu with a hdr (1280/720) tv on a nvidia (msi 7300 gt) ? live bootsplash ok, but the hdr disconect (resolution not supported == black screen) when tring to install ... vesa seems not to support 16/9 some video=nv:1280x720@60 possible ?
<spacefrog> is there a way to install Ubuntu without booting into the LiveCD first?
<b4silence> download ubuntu alternate
<MoL1> spacefrog: use the alternate CD
<sylpheedClaws> spacefrog: unpack the ISO, sqfs image, and copy it to a HD
<sylpheedClaws> ;)
<rbs-tito> spacefrog: The alternate CD
<b4silence> lol
<spacefrog> ah i see
<b4silence> there's no need for that :P
<rbs-tito> lol
<oxdot> spacefrog, you can try the alternate iso
<py_geek> sylpheedClaws: i thought u were going to help me...
<sylpheedClaws> I had some issues in Edgy...
<mmdski> boot process for ubuntu... anybody?
<spacefrog> is the alternate ISO a full download, also?
<sylpheedClaws> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<eck_> sylpheedClaws: gtk+ is very lightweight, the gnome libraries are not
<riddlebox> hello, I added a new graphics card in feisty, a second graphics card, how do I use both monitors?
<rbs-tito> spacefrog: Yeah, sorry
<MoL1> spacefrog: back in the warty era, the only install method was with 'alternate'
<sylpheedClaws> so using Thunar as my filer would be OK?
<rbs-tito> riddlebox: Nvidia?
<eck_> yeah
<riddlebox> rbs-tito, matrox
<spacefrog> oh, okay
<kronus_> Hi, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on an older VAIO laptop
<eck_> although, if you have too much free ram then you're definitely being wasteful...
<MoL1> kronus_: what's the problem?
<noname> Blah... anyone, please? I'd just like to have this resolved and working again. My wireless light was working, before, with the program running in the top panel and now it's not.
<sylpheedClaws> because I'm quite attached to Thunar...
<mmdski> sweet, thanks
<rbs-tito> riddlebox: As  far as I know, you doit manually in xorg.conf
<zedfloyd> sylpheed, i did it! thanks for your help!!!!
<rbs-tito> noname: Is it set to roaming?
* MoL1 getting coffee
<riddlebox> ohh, I thought there was somewhere that you can say, enable second monitor or something
<sylpheedClaws> welcome, anytime!
<sylpheedClaws> :)
<noname> The internet is working fine. I just want the status icon in the top panel
<kronus_> MoL1: it just stops.  I'm trying the server install right now, but after hitting the 'install U buntu to disk" option, i get a blinking white cursor and no disk or hd activity
<zedfloyd> sylpheed, can i instal beryl on ubuntu?
<kronus_> laptop is a VAIO PCG-FX140
<riddlebox> rbs-tito, how do I check to see if ubuntu sees the card?
* MoL1 back now
<noname> rbs-tito: When I go into add to panel and add the network manager (which is different than the one I want) it IS set to roaming
<rbs-tito> riddlebox: lspci?
<MoL1> kronus_: first thing to check is if the CD is good - run the check CD option
<rbs-tito> riddlebox: Or the hardware manager
<oxdot> riddlebox, there is a howto 'dual-screen' on the french forum, so i think there should be some one on the english one
<kronus_> MoL1: did that, with the same result.  Blinking cursor, cd activity, no results after 20 minutes
<rbs-tito> noname: System > administration > networking. make sure roaming is checked on your wireless card
<wonderl00t> For the love of all thats geeky yet holy: please oh PLEASE can someone tell me how to PERMANENTLY disable my internal sound card in favor of my pci card :(
<MoL1> kronus_: do you have access to another computer to check the CD?
<riddlebox> ok thanks
<rbs-tito> wonderl00t: From the BIOS?
<rbs-tito> wonderl00t: Blacklist the module for the onboard card?
<noname> rbs-tito: It is enabled
<wonderl00t> yeah...internal beep
<sylpheedClaws> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It's a good lightweight replacement for Nautilus and is very similar. To read more about thunar, visit http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html or, if you would like to use it, visit your nearest Main repository.
<sylpheedClaws> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<wonderl00t> rbs-tito: how would i do that?
<kronus_> MoL1: ok, the 6.06 LTS gets as far as "uncompressing Linux.. Ok, booting the kernel"
<kronus_> on a pressed disk that I have verified before
<rbs-tito> wonderl00t: What is the chipset for the onboard?
<wonderl00t> rbs-tito: INTEL ICH5
<rbs-tito> wonderl00t: And fo rthe PCI?
<noname> rbs-tito: Would roaming being off cause the icon to not show up in the top panel?
<zedfloyd> anyone have a link to drivers for the nvidia 7 series for ubuntu
<rbs-tito> noname: Mayb
<rbs-tito> *maybe
<rbs-tito> zedfloyd: Feisty?
<zedfloyd> yes
<wonderl00t> ICE 1712 Multi (m audio audiophile 24/96)
<rbs-tito> zedfloyd: You can just do it automatically now
<zedfloyd> which one?
<noname> rbs-tito: Well it's enabled and the internet is working fine.
<zedfloyd> Linux AMD64/EM64T
<zedfloyd> Latest Version: 1.0-9755
<zedfloyd> Latest Legacy GPU Version (1.0-71xx series): 1.0-7185
<zedfloyd> Latest Legacy GPU Version (1.0-96xx series): 1.0-9631
<zedfloyd> Archive
<wonderl00t> rbs-tito:ICE 1712 Multi (m audio audiophile 24/96) so it sticks out
<rbs-tito> zedfloyd: system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<noname> rbs-tito: My wireless status light no longer lights up on my laptop, though. which is odd...
<forbitel> just wondering have anyone got the suspend option working in a presario V2000 serie?
<kronus_> MoL1: any ideas?
<rbs-tito> forbitel: Check the hardware list
<MoL1> kronus_: you will probably need some boot parameters to get it going
<zedfloyd> it will find the drivers automatically on the net? or do i have to download then it will find them?
<peepsalot> wonderl00t, when you reboot, it should say press "Del" to go into BIOS settings, it might say DEL, or some other key like F8, F10, etc.
<rbs-tito> zedfloyd: It will download and apply them
<forbitel> hardware list... ok... where?
<MoL1> kronus_: alternative would be upgrade to a more recent version - how old is the VAIO
<peepsalot> wonderl00t, in the bios settings you will need to search around, but there should be a setting somewhere to disable onboard sound
<rbs-tito> forbitel: Everything wroked in Hoary, should still work
<wonderl00t> peepsalot: is there no way to disable it JUST for ubuntu?
<rbs-tito> forbitel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsCompaq
<peepsalot> wonderl00t, why do you want that?
<kronus_> MoL1: very old, but I'm installing an OS for a friend on it, so upgrading isn't really an option.  Can you point me in the right direction for the boot parameters?
<wonderl00t> i have a pci soundcard that gets pushed aside sometimes by my internal card....
<wonderl00t> alsa mixes them up
<three> hello all
<kdub432> disable the onboard in your bios
<kdub432> should fix it
<forbitel> oh... weird.... i just installed feisty... and every time that  i try to  wake it up from suspend it will go in a black screen
<peepsalot> i'm not sure how to disable it in software.  I don't understand why you don't want to just disable in BIOS
<three> does anyone know how to get a video playing in totem (gstreamer) with a composite window manager on?
<rbs-tito> forbitel: Suspend is dodgy at best. Probably bad drivers
<rbs-tito> three: Shouldn't make a difference
<peepsalot> you want to be able to use the onboard sound in windows or something?
<three> rbs-tito: when I play a video it wont show the image, i just get sound
<MoL1> kronus_: have a look at http://kimbriggs.com/computers/computer-hardware/vaio-fx140-suse93.file
<rbs-tito> three: What video? Compositing shouldn't make a difference. Is this a WMV or something?
<forbitel> ok the only diferent driver that i'm using besides the ones that came with feisty is ndiswrapper for my wireless...
<forbitel> i'm not using any ATI driver for my X200... should i?
<rbs-tito> forbitel: No, I mean the manufacturers (HP) don't have good suspend drivers.
<forbitel> OH.... got ya....
<spasticteapot> forbitel: Yah. It's a bummer.
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito whatd you find
<three> rbs-tito- all video, DVD's, xvid even the "experience ubuntu" video does it too
<rbs-tito> forbitel: Probably HPs fault. The problem is suspend isn't very standardised, manufacturers hack around windows to get it going. So until Linux gets  a bigger userbase they probably won't bother
<rbs-tito> three: Tried turning compositing off?
<spasticteapot> rbs-tito: Yep.
<forbitel> that's sad... i also installed it in my OLD T23 IBM p3  and suspend works as a champ... cant believe my new laptop dont even work like that
<lukasz_> #dragonngetwork
<rbs-tito> spasticteapot: ...Yep what? :D
<BetaCookies> What's suspend? :p
<BetaCookies> Is that like sleep?
<three> rbs-tito: yeah that works, but I hate having to change back and forth, just wondered if someone knew a work around
<spasticteapot> rbs-tito: That's the problem with suspend/sleep.
<MoL1> kronus_: boot parameters - this answer might be relevant https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3623
<lukasz_> join #dragonnetwork.net
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Your sound isn't playing?
<rbs-tito> spasticteapot: Ah, got ya ;)
<doug_dead> can anybody help me? i'm gettin this error http://xs115.xs.to/xs115/07184/tela.jpg when i try to add anything to the gnome panel
<Hamm_desktop> is anyone here familiar with Beryl?  I have it installed and working and i have a few simple questions that i can't find on the website
<jedi__> suspend and hibernate in feisty for macbook works perfekt
<MoL1> Hamm_desktop: fire away
<bruenig> Hamm_desktop, #ubuntu-effects
<rbs-tito> three: I didn't know it was an issue, searched for a bug?
<three> Hamm_desktop: whats the question?
<Hamm_desktop> i have the desktop cube enabled but i can't figure out how to zoom out so i can look at it
<three> rbs-tito: not yet
<MoL1> Hamm_desktop: click and hold middle mouse button while moving moust
<hendrixski> do I need a separate debuild for phelper and for chroot?
<MoL1> moust=mouse
<forbitel> so... there is anything that i could do to get it working besides complain about HP
<Hamm_desktop> brb
<rullie> hey guys, i have a fresh ubuntu install and totem doesn't play any file, what codec package do i need?
<three> rbs-tito: who should i file it with the aiglx,team  the totem team, or gstreamer team
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito yes
<uNR[Ron] talent> rullie, install automatix from getautomatix.com and install the mutlimedia codecs to enable totem to play almost all formats
<crdlb> three: it's already fixed in Xorg 7.3
<hendrixski> or if I develop something on chroot can I package it by setting phelper to the same debuilder somehow?
<crdlb> three: but the bug is in the free ati and intel drivers
<crdlb> so none of the above
<three> crdlb: is that what shipped with feisty?
<rullie> uNR[Ron] talent, does the site have a howto?
<jedi__> Hamm_desktop: <ctrl><alt><middle-mouse-bottum> ;-)
<crdlb> three: 7.2
<rbs-tito> forbitel: http://www.tux.org/~peterw/v2000/ Try this
<rbs-tito> three: try Totem, they will correct it if need be
<crdlb> three: I'm running 7.3 on my gentoo box, and aiglx+Xv works fine now
<uNR[Ron] talent> rullie, its a .deb package, download an run :) automatix will then be found udner apps>system tools
<noelferreira> how can i start an xterm console minimized?
<three> crdlb: well im screwed on both fronts im using the intel driver too :)
<crdlb> there's nothing totem can do
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito it looks like its playing but there is no sound
<crdlb> Comrade-Sergei: are you having the same problem?
<rullie> uNR[Ron] talent, oh, didn't know there's a installer for deb package :)
<forbitel> rullie   get the Gstreamers they works fine for me.. lot of codecs
<crdlb> three: Mplayer for whatever reason works fine despite the bug
<mathmoi> How can I install an edgy package under Feisty. (How do I add the depot, where do I find the address?)
<rullie> crdlb, there's nothing totem can do or can't do
<sylpheedClaws> does Thunar use GTK?
<crdlb> sylpheedClaws: yes
<Comrade-Sergei> crdlb yes but its worse now
<three> ty all
<sylpheedClaws> and nothing else (major, I mean, exo excluded)
<crdlb> sylpheedClaws: well it requires some xfce libs
<sylpheedClaws> liek exo
<Hamm_desktop> jedi__:  that does not work (ctrl+alt+middle mouse button)
<eck> sylpheedClaws: if you are unsure you should look at the dependencies yourself with apt-cache
<sylpheedClaws> *like
<Comrade-Sergei> crdlb welll if your taking about my sound
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: This is an 82801DB based card?
<sylpheedClaws> info thunar
<sylpheedClaws> !info thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<Hamm_desktop> oh wait
<oxdot> nobody have some idea how to force a 1280/720 (16/9) resolution on a nvidia card for the install ? (vesa seems not to support it)
<Hamm_desktop> yes it does!~!! woot
<rullie> hey crdlb, everywhere i go, there's you
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito again i have no idea
<forbitel> ok... guys... THANKS A LOT FOR DA HELP  :)   i'll keep looking for a solution for my suspend problem.... LATER
<eck> sylpheedClaws: you can check the dependencies for foo with apt-cache show foo
<crdlb> rullie: I'm in like 20 channels :)
<jedi__> is there a programm like itun*es in os_x --> feisty?!
<iter> I can't believe that soon the answer to the "suspend problem" questions is going to be "dude, get a dell"
<Hamm_desktop> ok so how do i zoom out when i'm in that 3d desktop mode?
<eck> (or apt-cache depends foo)
<iter> :) : ): )
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: in that lspci| grep audio do you see that number?
<wowiebot> hi all
<Hamm_desktop> is this all posted somewhere?
<sylpheedClaws> is glib the GNOME libs?
<sylpheedClaws> !info glib
<ubotu> Package glib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sylpheedClaws> !info libglib
<eck> sylpheedClaws: glib is separate
<ubotu> Package libglib does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sylpheedClaws> !info libglib2
<ubotu> Package libglib2 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<noelferreira> how can i start an xterm console minimized?
<wowiebot> anyone know any good toutorials on how to install wine
<eck> sylpheedClaws: also, please pm ubotu to use the info commands, do not flood the channel with them
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito well the onboard one is very close to that number the card is a 02:03.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<salty> rbs-tito, i have sound but very little
<rbs-tito> salty: What chipset
<salty> intel
<Tarkus> jrib: are you still there?
<jedi__> Hamm_desktop: i am sorry - for me it works - otherwise you have to configure it in beryl-manager - don't know where ...
<jrib> Tarkus: yes
<salty> i use the hda intel driver rbs-tito
<Tarkus> jrib: did you answer what i was asking? sorry i left for a while.
<noelferreira> how can i start an xterm console minimized?
<rbs-tito> salty: Specifically what chipset?
<jrib> Tarkus: yep: there's nothing to compile, just extract the tar.gz and run SongBird,so it's very unlikely you will be able to mess that up :)
<Pelo> noelferreira,  man xterm
<Tarkus> jrib: awesome, so.. correct me if im wrong, but does that mean it doesnt get installed?
<noelferreira> Pelo: i can't find that argument
<salty> rbs-tito, 82801G ICH7
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito?
<Pelo> noelferreira,  I was telling you to check the xterm manpage
<jrib> Tarkus: well, it depends on what you mean by that.  If you want, you can copy it to /opt (with sudo and set up a symlink in /usr/local/bin) but you don't have to
<Pelo> noelferreira,  nvm I just got what you said
<matt_____> what is the name of that music player for gnome that mimics amarok?
<Pelo> listen ?
<rbs-tito> salty: Change to the older  alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1.
<Pelo> gtkpod ?
<rbs-tito> salty:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/75725
<noelferreira> Pelo: of coursed i checked it before asking. there's no such argument in there
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: What is the full output of lspci|grep audio
<Tarkus> jrib: not sure what symlink is, but ill look that up. im still very new to linux. thanks
<salty> rbs-tito, is the instructions to do that in the link?
<Pelo> noelferreira,  you can probably setup devil's pie to do it for you
<rbs-tito> salty: Maybe, you might need to check a backports repository
<jrib> Tarkus: you can think of a symlink like a shortcut
<salty> ok...thnx rbs-tito
<Crema10> updating ubuntu via upgrade broke my beryl ... everytime i start beryl or Desktop Effects, its breaks my desktop, goes to login page
<Crema10> whats going one?
<Tarkus> jrib: alright.
<Pelo> jrib, yes he can tink of a symlink as a shortcut but I recently learned that it is so much more
<jrib> Tarkus: essentially, all that does for you is allow you to type "SongBird" in a terminal and have the app run instead of typing out /really/long/path/to/songbird to run it.  But if you just use it in your going it doesn't really matter
<rbs-tito> Pelo: Using edgy beryl packages?
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18896/
<MoL1> Crema10: have you updated Beryl as well?
<Pelo> rbs-tito, ? sorry ?
<Crema10> MoL1: i believe so.. let me double check please
<jrib> Tarkus: by "going" I meant "gui"
<jrib> Pelo: true
<vall-k> buenas!
<vall-k> que tal familia?
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: You should probably disable one from the bios
<HiddenHax> Wasn't http://ubuntustudio.org/ released last month?
<Pelo> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Pelo> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Crema10> MoL1: i'm not sure, my synaptic has a feisty repo check.. so i'm assuming everytimje i do an update, it looks for updates, but i dont get any
<Pelo> what the trigger for portugese ?
<jrib> Pelo: pt
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito i never had to before?
<Pelo> tk
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Try running asoundconf reset-default-card
<HiddenHax> Cant wait for Ubuntu Studio!!!!!
<lokken> Hey guys. I've got a quick question.
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito ok its like it did nothing is that what its supposed to do?
* Pelo isn'T even sure what ubu studio is 
<xtknight> HiddenHax, actually there is a ubuntu studio pkg set
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Now run alsamixer
<Pelo> lokken,  get ready for a trick answer
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Do you see "mm" under any of the collumns?
<lokken> With the exception of 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is there a way to upgrade from Edgy to Fesity without a GUI?
<Comrade-Sergei> and? rbs-tito
<HiddenHax> xtknight where?!
<jrib> !upgrade > lokken (see the private message from ubotu)
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito all but one
<jrib> lokken: yeah, see the recommended server way
<xtknight> HiddenHax, ubuntustudio-*
<xtknight> HiddenHax, apt-cache search
<Smaug> does anybody know how to apply music to all of the slides in office presentation?
<knapp> I am having a problem getting the logout dialog to appear. When I click System > Logout, the desktop freezes. Only other way to get around it is to use the terminal.
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito i dont think its a alsa problem though isnt it a driver problem
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: That means mute ;) Left and right to go to each and pres the "m" key to unmute (Change to numbers)
<HiddenHax> xtknight will it work?
<Crema10> MoL1: ok i'm going to assume i havent upgraded beryl, whats the best way to do it?
<xtknight> HiddenHax, i think so
<lokken> Excellent. Thanks. :)
<xtknight> HiddenHax, ive installed the pkgs, but havent messed around with it at all
<HiddenHax> xtknight sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-video?
<xtknight> HiddenHax, yea thatll do it
<Tarkus> jrib: alright, well is it possible to have it act like it was actually installed? like everything in the repos.. (you can find it in the "Applications>Sounds and Video" menu, and you can set it as default player for .mp3, etc..)
<xtknight> for example at lest
<xtknight> there's -audio also
<MoL1> Crema10: Did you install beryl from the beryl-project repo originally?
<HiddenHax> xtknight huge amounts of files!
<jrib> Tarkus: if you google "songbird ubuntu" you will get a script that claims to do that, but I would only run it after reading its contents and understanding what it does (it's pretty short)
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito still the same problem
<Crema10> MoL1: to be honest, i dont remember... but i think i did
<xtknight> HiddenHax, yeah heh i have like 100 more shortcuts in my audio/video menu section, like i say tho havent tried any of em
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Now double click the volume icon in the top right
<HiddenHax> xtknight lol
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito yea
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Got a "Switches" tab?
<MSTK> does anyone know how I can find the type of video card I have?
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito yes
<xtknight> MSTK, lspci
<bwang> Hi, I REALLY need help dpkg-reconfiguring my xserver-xorg on my laptop which uses the Intel 855GM.  It was working like a charm before but I think I messed up x-server by mis-configuring it.  Now, it is giving me the "Fatal server error: no screens found.  XIO: fatgal IO error 104"
<knapp> I am having a problem getting the logout dialog to appear. When I click System > Logout, the desktop freezes. Only other way to get around it is to use the terminal.
<MoL1> Crema10: I'm assuming you're using AIGLX as the overlay - try http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<MSTK> xtknight - thanks
<cycom> Ralink cards are supported now?
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: uncheck the "digital/analog output jack" box.
<xtknight> ralink are among the most well-supported
<cycom> or were they always?
<xtknight> open source i believe?
<Tarkus> jrib: alright, well, all i want to do now is test it out and see what the program is like, and if i like it. im going to wait untill its stable first release comes out, do you think it will be possible to do it then without running script? hopefully even a .deb?
<rbs-tito> Ralink are awful
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito i dont have that box...
<Crema10> MoL1: ok let me look into that, thanks
<rbs-tito> Open, but with drivers that do not workk
<cycom> Well, ubuntu supported it out of the box.
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: What boxes do you have?
<cycom> Linksys Card.
<Hamm_desktop> k i'm sitting here watching a utube video of Beryl   and they guy has zoomed out on his cube so it is small in the center and he can zoom in and out
<Hamm_desktop> anyone know how this is performed?
<jrib> Tarkus: someone will probably package it, since it looks pretty popular on the forums
<xtknight> rbs-tito, bad experience with ralink im guesing ?
<Pelo> bwang, boot up recovery mode and run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf   if you haven'T done it already
<cycom> Hamm_desktop: I was wondering the same thing.
<nanliek> anyone know the minimum hardware requirements for beryl?
<rbs-tito> cycom: The 2500 works out of the box, the rt2561 (It's replacement) doens't. The 2500 didn't support WEP natively either
<Hamm_desktop> i needs ta know  :'(
<xtknight> Pelo, bwang try this to regenerate xorg.conf:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bwang> I "think" (after trying to dpkg-reconfgure it so many times") that I must have entered the so called "bus-specfic format" wrong
<Tarkus> jrib: alright, thanks for the help man.
<xtknight> actually, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" for less frustration (less menus)
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito 3d control, pcm capture, synth capture, line in capture, cd capture, mic boost, mic capture, and IE958 utput
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Try following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419974
<cycom> rbs-tito: that's funny, because I have an RT2561, and it worked just great on the liveCD
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: Is the right card selected in file > change device?
<rbs-tito> (Your card + alsa)
<cycom> rbs-tito: In fact, I'm sshed to my box right now with it.
<rbs-tito> cycom: Really????
<Hamm_desktop> anyone know of a  Beryl  specific channel and or server?
<cycom> rbs-tito: Really really.
<xtknight> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<rbs-tito> cycom: Mine drove me to buy an NDISWrapper supported card
<lpanebr> hello! how do i install de ATI Radeon 1300 on my just installed Feisty 7.04?
<rbs-tito> Hamm_desktop: #beryl
<Hamm_desktop> ty
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito i have the c-media one twice do i use the alsa one or the oss one?
<rbs-tito> alsa
<cycom> rbs-tito: 00:0d.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<spasticteapot> Anyone here used the SB Live! USB?
<Pelo> knapp,  I think you just got lost in the rush,  sorry about taht,  I donT' have an answer for you , please repeate your problem for the others and check the forum
<rbs-tito> cycom: It hooks up and all?
<MoL1> anyone help me with a disk DMA problem?
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito then yes, and what does this thread have to do with this?
<cycom> rbs-tito: It took a little bit of time, but this is an old machine. like 533mhz
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: He has the same chipset
<cycom> rbs-tito: but yes, it detected my networks, linked up, and connected.
<rbs-tito> cycom: Network manager?
<Pelo> lpanebr, in the system > admin menu there is a menu for restricted drivers  , try that first
<xtknight> MoL1, yeah?
<cycom> rbs-tito: DHCP then aquired an address.  This is PCI.
<bwang> xtknight: I think I must have entered the so called "bus specific format" or busID for the video card incorrectly, b/c when I do lspci it turns out being 00:02.0 (VGA comatible controller) but apparently the xserver configurator doesn't accept the "."
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito and?
<cycom> rbs-tito: indeed.
<xtknight> MoL1, you'll have to elaborate
<cycom> rbs-tito: no mucking about with iwconfig.
<xtknight> bwang, ah hrmm i usually just omit that PCI bus id entry and it has always worked fine
<rbs-tito> Comrade-Sergei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2518340 Check here too
<rbs-tito> cycom: Fantastic, I'll give it a go
<rbs-tito> cycom: Only tried in Dapper
<cycom> rbs-tito: this is on Feisty.
<MoL1> xtknight: I have a PATA hard drive on my laptop, which is recognised as /dev/sda on feisty, hdparm says it's only running at udma2 mode, but is capable of udma5
<rbs-tito> I'm off anyway. Got a final in three hours, best sleep!
<cycom> rbs-tito: I'm VERY happy with feisty.  I'm using it on my laptop as well.  I'm configuring THIS particular machine (with the ralink card) as a print server.
<knapp> I am having a problem getting the logout dialog to appear. When I click System > Logout, the desktop freezes. Only other way to get around it is to use the terminal.
<xtknight> MoL1, ah yes, that's libata at work (proxy for converting PATA to sd*)...however it made mine udma5 by default which is odd.  and indeed libata does not support HDIO_SET_DMA yet :\
<rbs-tito> cycom: Feisty is indeed amazing
<rbs-tito> Bye!
<cycom> rbs-tito: I plugged the HP printer I have which doesn't even have VISTA drivers into Feisty and it worked like a charm.
<cycom> rbs-tito: later!
<jake__> I installed the mac bar thing and now none of my GTK+ control themes work.
<MoL1> xtknight: so is there a workaround, or just wait for the next kernel
<jake__> Any ideas?
<rbs-tito> cycom: HP rock, all their driver work beutifully. Seen the HP toolbox?
<cycom> rbs-tito: no, not yet.
<xtknight> MoL1, i saw a new kernel that may have the change in it...but for now i'm not sure how to adjust the DMA mode.
<TTT_Travis> I am trying to create a command that will rm -R (Delete) all folders in a folder, but only if they are less than 1 MB
<rbs-tito> cycom: It lets you check ink levels, change paper feeds, modify settings, set.
<Pelo> jake__,  have you tried removing the mac bar ?
<rbs-tito> Ok, see you
<Gorgapor> Is there any way to have access to multiple keyboard layouts (U.S. / Dvorak in my case) from the gnome logon screen?
<cycom> rbs-tito: Well, I was pissed because I couldn't get drivers for my laser printer under Windows Vista
<xtknight> MoL1, that may be implying that it can not yet support udma5 on your controller
<jrib> I have no sound with dvd playback in totem-gstreamer on amd64 feisty.  Video works fine and it plays sound on other files.  mplayer and xine play sound fine on the dvd.  What do I need to do to get totem-gstreamer to play the sound on a dvd?
<lpanebr> Pelo: let me see..  system > admin
<Gorgapor> TTT_Travis, a find command should do that, i would have to mess around to figure out exactly how
<MoL1> xtknight: I did wonder that, but i'm pretty sure it worked as udma5 on edgy
<Pelo> Gorgapor, there is a pannel app you can use to switch
<xtknight> MoL1, oh..that's odd...what controller?  JMicron by any chance?
<Gorgapor> Pelo, really? which one?
<Pelo> lpanebr,  possibly in system > prefs
<py_geek> ALL:: will feisty EVER be easy to install??? Will i EVER be able to install it on my laptop???
<Gorgapor> Pelo, it's accessible from login?
<lokken> Let's see how the upgrade to Feisty goes! :)
<MoL1> xtknight: oh bugger, that's a tricky one - wait a sec
<lokken> 37 minutes left on the downloads.
<jake__> rbs-tito: Yea, I reinstalled GTK but it didn't help, before I reinstalled it was totally messed up to where nothing would open. I reinstalled and it everything is working but the controls theme.
<xtknight> MoL1, lspci
<TTT_Travis> Gorgapor yeah, I probably won't be able to figure it out, not good with this kind of stuff
<bwang> Pelo: hey, I "think" (after trying to dpkg-reconfgure it so many times") that I must have entered the so called "bus-specfic format" wrong.  Cuz the message I got was the "no screens found" error
<Pelo> Gorgapor,  I donT' think from the login but at least you can change when gnome has booted
<lpanebr> Pelo: OW..  it seems to be doing it! :-)
<rullie> uNR[Ron] talent, hi, i got both automatix and gstreamer, but totem will just exit itself. same with mplayer. Any idea?
<TTT_Travis> Gorgapor unless I knew how to atleast get a list of files < 1mb
<lpanebr> Pelo: it was right there: sys > adm
<Pelo> bwang, that was the most I could offer,
<bwang> Pelo: i'm not in recovery mode, should it make a difference if I dpkg-reconfigure it in recovery mode instead?
<Pelo> lpanebr,  thanks , I'll try to remember,  next time I'll type menu > system > admin
<lpanebr> Pelo: cool! THANKS! :-)   "needs computer restart" bbs
<jake__> Pelo: Yea, I reinstalled GTK but it didn't help, before I reinstalled it was totally messed up to where nothing would open. I reinstalled and it everything is working but the controls theme.
<jake__> rbs-tito: Sorry wring person :P
<Pelo> bwang,  I sugested the recovery mode because  thought that you couldn't get X running
<meezyfuh> hi, i am looking for a good peer2peer program. i tried the gtk-gnutella from add/remove programs but it said it was too ancient or something. what should i do?
<py_geek> humph... i am SO stressed... Who was ACTUALLY able to install feisty?? What type of computer do you have? Processor?
<BrendanM> Is there anyway to do a timed hibernate?
<BrendanM> Like a sleep timer?
<py_geek> chipset?
<Crema10> MoL1: yeah i'm using latest beryl :(
<py_geek> video card?
<xtknight> py_geek, i was able to with a core 2 duo and intel ich8 chipset
<BrendanM> I upgraded to feisty, it went fine. Old PIII with a crummy old ATI card.
<rullie>  hi, i got both automatix and gstreamer, but totem will just exit itself. same with mplayer. Any idea?
<xtknight> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dibblego> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<rullie> xtknight, well.. my ubuntu just won't play video, automatix or not
<xtknight> dibblego, aptitude just has some more features.  they both use the apt/dpkg backend
<py_geek> ALL: well, I have a dell inspiron... seems like people in the forum with problems (repository, etc.) had this computer, too...
<meezyfuh> py_geek i have a dell inspiron!! yay for dells
<xtknight> rullie, ah hrmm.. does mplayer work?  maybe the selected video output mechanism is causing a problem.
<Comrade-Sergei> rbs-tito i rebooted and disabled the onboard now it works, IDK why it just did, lets just cross out collective fingers and hope it doesnt randomy screw up again!
<rullie> " hi, i got both automatix and gstreamer, but totem will just exit itself. same with mplayer. Any idea?"
<BrendanM> Anyone? Sleep timer?
<py_geek> meezyfuh: were u able to upgrade to feisty?
<BrendanM> I want to suspend, not shutdown.
<meezyfuh> i haven't yet, i'm still on edgy
<DemisM> is there anyway to downgrade from feisty back to edgy?
<xtknight> rullie, try mplayer with a different video output (see "mplayer -vo help")
<meezyfuh> i keep trying to remember to let it d/l overnight, and i always remember during the day
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks rbs-tito!
<rullie> xtknight, such as? sdl or x11
<Pelo> DemisM,  clean install
* vanberge wishes there was a google desktop for ubuntu.  :-(
<DemisM> sigh
<xtknight> rullie, any other than the current being used.  perhaps GL?
<lpanebr> Pelo: great! its working. at least it boot up normaly
<py_geek> meezyfuh: do me a favor... get a feisty cd and see if you can install... i'll pm u my email...
<mcatrage> BrendanM, go to screensaver then power management
<Pelo> lpanebr,  congrats
<IceWeaSeLL> #pardus
<lpanebr> Pelo: do u use compiz? recommend?
<meezyfuh> py_geek what kind of inspiron?  ihave a 8200
<DemisM> Pelo: I can't go into recovery mode from previous kernel change my repo and dist-upgrade?
<MoL3> xtknight: it's a 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller
<Comrade-Sergei> lpanebr beryl pwns compix by far ( even though its based on it)
<Pelo> lpanebr, I turn on the one built in occasionnaly , it's fun for about 15 minutes then it gets on my nevers
<tucuna> BrendanM: maybe this is useful - http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/24/1716222
<xtknight> MoL3, well if you do decide to file a bug i'd post that.  nothing crossed my mind with regards to the ICH4 though...i only know of a problem where jmicron controllers revert to a lower DMA mode for little/no reason
<py_geek> mmeezyfuh: i have 1100... its my sisters old one...
<TTT_Travis> ok next question, how can I search a folder (recursively) for all files with .avi and move them to a different folder
<lpanebr> Pelo: built in? where?
<py_geek> meezyfuh: 1100
<Pelo> DemisM,  I dn't think it matters
<spasticteapot> Anyone tried the Soundblaster USB? (Turns out I don't have the Live! version.)
<Comrade-Sergei> lpanebr sudo apt-get compiz ?
<MoL3> xtknight: libata on launchpad do you think?
<Pelo> lpanebr,  menu > system > prefs > desktop effects
<meezyfuh> i dunno. i only came here to try to get a good gnutella client
<xtknight> MoL3, could be the kernel.  for now i wouldn't specify a package (triagers will later handle that)
<py_geek> meezyfuh: get my pm? just email me whenever...
<Comrade-Sergei> meezyfuh have you gotten frost/limewire to work in ubuntu?
<meezyfuh> Comrade-Sergei: haven't tried. i tried gtk-gnutella on the add/remove programs and the network said it was too ancient
<Pelo> lpanebr,  you can install  gnome-compiz-preference I think it is called for easier control
<meezyfuh> py_geek: no didn't get a pm
<Comrade-Sergei> meezyfuh what networks does it use?
<meezyfuh> Comrade-Sergei: don't know
<Dark_Limny> IceWeaSeLL: que ese canal de #pardus
<petriborg> anyone have any sugestions for getting flash's sound working in firefox under feisty?
<meezyfuh> already uninstalled it
<DVS01> i am trying to decide whether i should make my girlfriend a windows or linux pc. she wont really need it for anything other than going online and browsing websites, and watching videos/movies.
<DVS01> i figure if i install linux on her system, i won't have to deal with spyware and crap like that
<eck> DVS01: do what she asks you to do
<DVS01> especially since shes a total noob
<DVS01> eck: she doesnt know
<Comrade-Sergei> meezyfuh i got both limewire and frostwire up but the window stays white when it loads up
<Pelo> petriborg,  try the forum, you're not the first to mention it
<Dark_Limny> is There a girl in this channel????
<Comrade-Sergei> OMG!!!
<DVS01> haha
<petriborg> i'm aware of that but mentioned solutions found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/29760 here and else where don't seem to be working
<lpanebr> Pelo: i think i need it. it gave the "the composite extension is not available" should i get it on synaptic?
<py_geek> meezyfuh: hmm... just email me at dkong2002@aol.com if you decide to use feisty live cd... TTYL
<py_geek> for spammers: go ahead, spam all u want- aol rulz!
<Dark_Limny>  is There a girl in this channel????
<spasticteapot> Not important.
<Pelo> lpanebr,  that might be because of your ati driver, go and ask in #ubuntu-effects  , they'll be better equoped to help you,  I did,t have to do anythign sepcial so I don'T know
<Comrade-Sergei> whad be my nick in leet? lol
<Pelo> Dark_Limny, not for you there aren'T
<DVS01> is there a goot decss solution for watching retail dvds? i would want something that automatically enables the descrambling, so it can just play from whatever media player i use
<Pelo> compengi,  dont, you dare
<lpanebr> Pelo: ok. thanks!
<cyril_> hi,
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  donT you dare
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: what???
<Pelo> lp no prom
<Comrade-Sergei> what?
<LPMusicLJ> HI
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: le'ts share no???
<Pelo> Dark_Limny, no
<LPMusicLJ> I'm trying to get my wireless card to work
<IndyGunFreak> DVS01: whats wrong with libdvdcss... it works on all media players i've tried.
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo whats the problem?
<jake__> Anyone?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  if you 1337 you're nick never expect me to help you everagain
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: why???
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: I'm Colombian...
<cyril_> i have just installed xchat-gnome  but there is no user list, is this normal ? :)
<Pelo> Dark_Limny, and I am not
<DVS01> IndyGunFreak: i dont know, im not too familiar. if i have the lib installed, will it automatically be used by something like vlc player?
<DrBix> Has anyone been successful at configuring networking in qemu?  I am close I think, but I think that NAT is not working between the guest OS and the host OS (i.e. Ubuntu).  From the guest OS (WIndows XP), I can ping the host OS (Ubuntu), but from Ubuntu, I cannot ping the Guest OS.  Also, from the guest OS, I cannot ping anything beyond the host OS's IP address.  Any suggestions?
<lpanebr> Pelo: would u happen to know why isnt my sound working?
<rullie> xtknight, hey i got this line: could not find matching colorspace
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo lol why, dont like gamers and hackers?
<Pelo> cyril_,  it can be enable I think but most of us use xchat, instead
<lpanebr> Pelo: it appears as it should be working but it doesent
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: eso se llama Racismo...
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: learn it
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: RACISMO
<Pelo> !sound > lpanebr  check your pm for instructions
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: XD
<IndyGunFreak> DVS01: as far as I know, i have libdvdcss, and all of my players play DVD's.. I have Totem, Xine, and VLC, and they all play DVD's, but i generally use VLC, and its fine
<Comrade-Sergei> easy
<LPMusicLJ> I need help installing driver for my wireless card
<xtknight> rullie, hmm i can't say i have any idea
<xtknight> rullie, do you have video drivers installed?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  I donT' like typing weird nicks
<xtknight> like nvidia/fglrx or just the open source
<Comrade-Sergei> oh
<mon^rch> cyril_: try konversation ;)
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo i usually just c/p nicks anyways
<Pelo> !wifi > LPMusicLJ  check your pm windows for instrucitns
<rullie> xtknight, i have beryl here. So I think so
<cyril_> ok :)
<DVS01> IndyGunFreak: cool. i am definitely considering giving my gf linux. especially with her using p2p apps.. i wont have to worry about her downloading viruses. she will, but they will have no effect =] 
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: men...
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: come on...
<xtknight> rullie, all types of videos fail?
<eck> Comrade-Sergei: you should use tab completion, it's faster
<Dark_Limny> Pelo: let's share...
<cyril_> i was looking in the options :D
<rullie> xtknight, yeah
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  welcome to the wonderfull world of nick complete,  just  type the first few letters and hit tab
<Comrade-Sergei> eck you can do that in irc cool!
<cyril_> konverstation is for kubuntu , i use ubuntu :)
<IndyGunFreak> DVS01: yea, thats definitely a plus, i use Frostwire, and its pretty good.
<cyril_> thnaks
<LPMusicLJ> thanks Pelo
<DVS01> IndyGunFreak: which network is it for?
<Dark_Limny> cyril_: but you can install it...
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak what version do you run?
<mon^rch> cyril_: you can install any kubuntu app on ubuntu ;)
<Dark_Limny> cyril_: and it will be able to use
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: what version of what?.. Ubuntu or Frostwire?
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, ubuntu ersion
<cyril_> yeah with tons of deps :D
<IndyGunFreak> 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> DVS01: what do you mean which network.... Frostwire is basically Limewire, if that helps.
<Dozzy> sjalalala
<acmilan> anyone know how to get the desktop icon in xfce to have name as name of mount in fstab
<IndyGunFreak> i think its gnuetella, or something like that
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, my frostwire wont run, did yours turn white at first?
<DVS01> IndyGunFreak: yes, gnutella
<mon^rch> cyril_: I use lots of kde apps... some of them are just plain better... :/
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: it works fine for me
<lpanebr> Pelo: PM?
<t1g3r> hello ubuntu ppl
<vall-k> ji
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: did you install the one in the repos?
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, hmm thats wierd what resolution do you run
<mon^rch> cyril_: like konversation, for instance :p
<mrdude> ok, ever since the feisty upgrade my system seems to be lagging big time, very slow
<t1g3r> pelo, i burnt the cd with a slower speed and now it installed fine!
<Pelo> lpanebr,  I donT' know anything about wifi stuff,  sorry, that'S why I gave you the link to get you started
<Mendo> Im sure this is a common problem but im using a Nvidia GeForce 6600 and when i start the live cd the screen is stuck at 600x800 and I cant see the bottom of the installer.
<t1g3r> i have basic ubuntu running, thank you for help!
<mrdude> are there any changes that might have done this?
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, no i got the website version, i couldnt find it in the repos
* Dark_Limny is listening to Before I forget by Slipknot on The Subliminal Verses [Amarok] 
<cyril_> i don't like kde look
<cyril_> but i think to try kde4
<Pelo> t1g3r, wonderfull,   always use low speed, high speed burners are a con
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, what repo is it in?
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: 1280x1024..... I'm using Frostwire 4.13.1.. Im pretty sure its a beta version.
<eck> mrdude: i would just snoop around in /var/log and see if any of the logs indicate any degenerate behavior
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: not 100% sure.
<markgreene> Hey guys - What is the EASIEST way to setup dual monitors on my Lenovo T60 with an ATI x1400. I do it in Windows and cannot find any frontend to help me with this
<sgtmattbaker> what are your thoughts on the Dell-Ubuntu deal?  Will it fail? Will Linux get a noticeably bigger marketshare
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: did you try compiling it, or what, how did you install it?
<mrdude> what ought i be looking for
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, i run like 1153-868 or something maybe thats why
<spasticteapot> sgtmattbaker :Dell sucks dookie.
<Dark_Limny>  is There a girl in this channel????
<Pelo> markgreene, I think there is a link for that in here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<spasticteapot> I'd care more if the hardware was less awful.
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, no i got the .deb off their website
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: i wouldn't think its a resolution problem.
<eck> mrdude: it's hard to say, since you don't know what the problem could be. start with /var/log/messages
<Comrade-Sergei> lol me compile lol?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<spasticteapot> Heh.
<IndyGunFreak> just asking
<petriborg> if there is a girl in this chan dark_limmy they are an fbi agent now drop it :p
<acmilan> more interesting is that michael dell uses ubuntu!
<mon^rch> sgtmattbaker: what deal is that?
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, um i thought it was a java thing but apparently its not
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: try running it in terminal, and see what errors pop up... open a terminal, type frostwire then hit enter, and see what errors come up as it tries to run
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: it might be
<lpanebr> Pelo: ok, sorry. i didnt get the link
<Dark_Limny> petriborg: wow...
<T3hChixxo> Dark_Limny: Does it bloody well matter?
<cyril_> my networkmanager can't connect to unsecure networks :(    i think that was fixed in previous ubuntu :/
<Pelo> lpanebr,  it should have appeared in a pm window
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, i got the same version as you
<sgtmattbaker> Dell is selling pre-installed PCs w/ Ubuntu on them and making sure all the hardware is compatible and using only open-source drivers
<Pelo> !wifi > lpanebr
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: i have no idea, it works fine for me
<sanityx> !worksforme IndyGunFreak
<SlickMcRunfast> How would I reinstall my dvdrom drive, I think Automatix messed it up
<sanityx> !worksforme | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Dark_Limny> spasticteapot: something else
<Mendo> Im sure this is a common problem but im using a Nvidia GeForce 6600 and when i start the live cd the screen is stuck at 600x800 and I cant see the bottom of the installer. Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: i'm well aware of that, all i was suggesting is i do't know what ihs problem with frostwire is.
<rullie> hi, i got both automatix and gstreamer, but totem will just exit itself. same with mplayer. Any idea?
<IndyGunFreak> i wasmn't suggesting he do something stupid, like install automatix
<markgreene> Anyone? Dual monitors? Easy way?
<Pelo> SlickMcRunfast,  get rid of automatix
<lpanebr> Pelo: oops.. sorry.  it did!  thank again
<sanityx> I know, I just like using ! things on people :-D
<SlickMcRunfast> Pelo: I did
<Pelo> lpanebr, no prob
<spasticteapot> !lart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mon^rch> Mendo: ctrl alt bkspace...
<spasticteapot> What?
<IndyGunFreak> sanityx: fine, use it when its used wit merit....
<spasticteapot> LART is gone?
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18899/
<SlickMcRunfast> It gets its grubby hands into all my file
<spasticteapot> Oh. Duh.
<mon^rch> and MAYBE it will get better
<spasticteapot> @lart
<ubotu> (lart [<channel>]  [<id>]  <who|what> [for <reason>] ) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<sgtmattbaker> !GRUB
<Pelo> SlickMcRunfast, check your fstab setup
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jedi__> wie ist der find-befehl um rekursiv in unterverz. nach dateiinhalten zu suchen?
<SlickMcRunfast> Pelo: It has junk from Automatix in it
<SlickMcRunfast> Pelo: Not sure why
<Sparta> hi everyone
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: that sure looks like a java error
<sanityx> SlickMcRunfast, You shouldn't use automatix :(
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, ill ask #java
<Pelo> SlickMcRunfast,  look around the /etc/ folder for a backup version and restore it
<IndyGunFreak> Comrade-Sergei: can you receive PMs?
<JoaoJoao> Fortunately Feisty did let me get rid of Automatix
<pr0nGuy> Is there any reason i can't open the pdf links on this page?  I get the message: "Archive type not supported".  They're just PDFs, right?
<Sparta> can someone help me with some weird ubuntu feisty problems I've been having?
<Comrade-Sergei> IndyGunFreak, i can now
<UnluckyMike> Comrade-Sergei: try running it in a terminal and see what the output is.
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  might be case related,   pdf is not the same as PDF in linux
<SlickMcRunfast> Pedo: How do I restore a backup
<Comrade-Sergei> UnluckyMike, yea want me to paste in a pm?
<IndyGunFreak> UnluckyMike: see his pastebin above... he did.
<SlickMcRunfast> Pedo: THere is one there
<HiddenHax> Holy the Ubuntu Studio packages are insane!
<Pelo> Sparta,  only if you tell us what it is
<Fitzsimmons> where are all the C manpages?
<jrib> Fitzsimmons: manpages-dev
<Fitzsimmons> jrib: ty
<Pelo> SlickMcRunfast,  the nick is peLo , not Pedo ,   slick just rename the back up file
<SlickMcRunfast> sorry
<Pelo> you should be
<spasticteapot> Anyone here know how to work @lart?
<rullie> hi, i got both automatix and gstreamer, but totem will just exit itself. same with mplayer. Any idea?
<jedi__> how can i recursiv-search strings in files over folders ?
<Toma-> spasticteapot: only works in -offtopic
<SlickMcRunfast> PELO PELO PELO PELO
<SlickMcRunfast> i'm teaching my fingers
<Pelo> rullie,  get rid of automatix ,  reinstall totem, gstreamer and mplayer
<SlickMcRunfast> to read
<Sparta> I installed 7.04 a few days ago and I'm about ready to give up on it with all the problems I've been having. Foremost seems to be a graphics card issue it's been giving me. *SOMETIMES* when I start the computer, it boots up seemingly normally, but when it displays the nvidia logo and goes to the login screen, it only displays the upper-right part of the screen, its not a monitor problem because I've played with that, it seems to be mis-aligning 
<XServer> hey how can i setup a ubuntu mirror?
<Toma-> aalone-man: please dont private message
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: it said pdf.  my bad.  I thought they were the same.
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  in windows it would not matter,  but it linux is does
<eck> XServer: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: what's the diff?
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  you can still open the file by opening it from the app,
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,   linux is case sensitive
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  I'm not saying it's the problem but it is a possibility
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: i understand the case sensitivity
<eck> jedi__: grep -R
<rogue780|laptop> Pelo, if it were a case issue it wouldn't say archive type not supported, it would say file not found
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: but I should probably open the pdf reader and then open it from there?
<Dark_Limny> cyril_: apt-cache search konversation
<Dark_Limny> cyril_: it must be in your "repos"
<robert__> i just installed ubuntu for the first time and when i type "su" from a Terminal it tells me my password is not valid
<Dark_Limny> cyril_: show me the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !root > robert__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<piNNoy> how do i make my whole cube clear in beryl?
<Pelo> rogue780|laptop, I think he strying to auto open a link
<WesLappy> I'm playing with 7.04 and am having issues with my wireless driver.. It's running a D-link USB WAU-1340 (Rt2x00 driver) and it detects my router but says it doesn't support my encryption method. both my notebook (ipw3945) and desktop (madwifi) work on the live cd. I noticed wpa_supplicant isn't running (but was on my notebook and working desktop).. Any ideas as to why wpa_supplicant isn't running? I assume that's why the connection
<WesLappy> can't be made
<blaker> whats the best way to get beryl?
<blaker> can i do it if i have xubuntu? or is ubuntu the best?
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  that is my suggestion
<piNNoy> is it possible to make my whole cube clear in beryl? while spinning
<Toma-> piNNoy: Desktop > Desktop Cube > Transparency > Check it, then set them all to O
<ignacio> hello
<sid> How can I test my microphone headset quickly?
<sid> what application
<XServer> anyone knows who i must tal to to setup a mirror for ubuntu
<piNNoy> toma: ty
<Pelo> blaker,  I don'T knwo if you can run beryl in xubuntu try asking in #beryl
<Toma-> piNNoy: ahh. while spinng, well you can figure out what the sliders to
<UnluckyMike> WesLappy: my rt card can't be configured in network-manager I have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces to get wpa to work
<XServer> anyone knows who i must talk to to setup a mirror for ubuntu
<Pelo> XServer, check the how to get involved section in the ubuntu.com site
<robert__> i need to know how to edit my 'vsftpd.conf' file
<XServer> Thx
<eck> robert__: open it up in any text editor whatsoever
<robert__> it is readonly
<Signedx> Is anyone available to help me with a Ubuntu install? Everytime I click on the Start and Install, it seems to load everything then I get a black screen and nothing else happens.
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: I'm pretty new to Linux, so I don't know what app that would be.  I'm using Edgy (Gnome).  Could you direct me?
<eck> robert__: you need to do it as root
<XServer> nothing about mirrors there
<robert__> how do i switch to root
<XServer> can u provide a link?
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  evince
<Toma-> robert_: you dont
<eck> robert__: invoke the editor with sudo (or gksu)
<WesLappy> UnluckyMike: network-manager that little icon similar to windows in the status bar? I'll look at my /etc/network/interfaces file...
<Toma-> !sudo > robert_
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  if you donT, find it in the menus, just start it from the terminal
<robert_> Toma-: god damnit, get the nick name right
<Dark_Limny> Good luck from colombia
<Toma-> robert_: haha sorry :S
<robert__> like sudo gedit vsftpd.conf ???
<robert_> you just sent a useless message to me :P
<Toma-> !sudo > robert__
<jedi__> eck: find type=f | grep -R string ????
<UnluckyMike> WesLappy: the network manager applet on the panel do you see your network in it?
<Toma-> robert_: yeh i understand :(
<eck> jedi__: no, grep -R string directory
* robert_ wanders off to banging on libxml2 again
<rullie> Pelo, did what you said, still doesn't work
<jedi__> thanks eck
<TTT_Travis>   how can I make the find -size -10M command work recursively? I have a folder that has a folder inside that is 300M, but it will still get shown because the main folder is <10M
<robert__> ok, how do i edit this file with root priv's, vsftpd.conf
<Pelo> rullie,  what did i say,  remind me , there are a lot of ppl here
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: i just opened evince and double-clicked on the desktop icon of those files.  It worked.
<WesLappy> UnluckyMike: yes but when I select it it says something to the effect of cannont connect because encryption method not supported..
<Toma-> robert__: "gksudo gedit /path/to/the/file"
<robert__> thanks Toma
<rullie> Pelo, get rid of automatix, reinstall mplayer totem and gstreamer
<Pelo> pr0nGuy,  great
<UnluckyMike> ok then you will have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> rullie,  right , which distro ?
<IndyGunFreak> rullie: lol, thats kind of extreme
<Toma-> robert__: also, id suggest reading some guides and docs on setting up vsftpd, its not that simple
<rullie> Pelo, ubuntu? 7. something
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<pr0nGuy> Pelo: thanks for your help.  I heard of evince, but I didn't think i had it by default.
<damejiar> ubuntu
<Pelo> rullie,  do the player just open and not play or open and shut down ?
<matthew_> Hello
<rullie> Pelo, that's precisely what they do. I tried to mplayer from console and it said something like cannot find colormap or something, iirc
<IndyGunFreak> rullie: thats precisely what they do?.. he gave you two options.
<IndyGunFreak> so which is it.
<Pelo> rullie, uinstall totem, uinisntall mplayer,   in the home folder   delete   .totem  and .mplayer reboot and reisntall
<rullie> Pelo, cannot find colorspace
<rullie> Pelo, all i have in .mplayer/config is vo="sdl"
<Pelo> rullie,  I've never heard that one
<mon^rch> hwere do I add samba users?
<Pelo> rullie,  I am not a specialist in those progs,  I'm just giving you general trouble shooting advice here
<EADG_> How do I move a file thats named like so... -=file.name=-  I keep getting an error mv -- = invalid option. Quotes on the file don't help.
<oriez> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<mon^rch> how do I add samba users?
<bimberi> mon^rch: 'sudo smbpasswd -a <username>'
<Eleaf> hi, my server is freezing at "Starting kernel server" every time I boot now, I can't get into a shell;  what do you think is wrong?
<Eleaf> This happened after a recent restart
<Pelo> mon^rch,  try asking in #samba you'll have more samba users there to help you
<Eleaf> It enters run level 2, starts system log and wacom stuff, then starts kernel log and it stops there..
<Eleaf> it is unresponsive on the network except for ping.
<bimberi> woohoo I'm invisible :)
<bruenig> EADG_, you need to cancel out the offending characters, so do mv \-\=file.name\=\- or ou can always use quotes
<bruenig> you*
<daaku> hi all
<daaku> anyone know of a pager that supports colors?
<Bl00d|N1Nja> i think its called a cell phone
<EADG_> Thanks bruenig.
<Eleaf> heelpp
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any way to have CIFS share be mount only after you get in to gnome
<Eleaf> What should I do to fix my server?
<vbabiy> or when you need them
<Eleaf> it just wont boot anymore past starting kernel log
<james296> why does the gnome menu editor appear very buggy in feisty fawn? Im havin so many problems, like moving one app in a different area of the gnome editor
<Eleaf> I did install logtail or something
<james296> like I do it but nothing happens
<daaku> nm, didnt realize less supported raw characters!
<lounge>  8-)
<Pelo> Eleaf,  yo are not being ignored,  you are being pitied in silence
<Boohbah> oh i am going to boot my ubuntu vmware
<aoliax> hello, is there a way to set a specific image as a screensaver?
<Pelo> aoliax,  f-spot
<aoliax> thanks pelo, let me try
<py_geek> I have figured out the problem to why some people cant upgrade to 7.4!
<bruenig> py_geek, because that version doesn't exist?
<Jordan_U> I am having a problem installing vmware-server from the Ubuntu-commercial repository, it complains that I don't have a eth1 and the install fails
<py_geek> sorry, 7.04!
<Pelo> bruenig,  1 py_geek 0
<py_geek> =P
<py_geek> so??
<bruenig> py_geek, get a how to on the forums if you think you've got something helpful to the community
<Jordan_U> py_geek, Because they use poorly maintained 3rd party repos?
<Pelo> py_geek,  cause it's a crappy upgrader
<bruenig> oh are we supposed to guess, I wasn't aware
<aoliax> pelo, i must have misunderstood, it does not seem to work
<vanberge> anyone ever try the program "wallpaper-tray" ?
<aoliax> i am trying to set a jpg as a screensaver pelo
<frank_b> what's the best anti-virus program to use in linux? none? this one? -> http://www.pandasoftware.com/download/linux.htm
* vanberge is lookign for a way to automatically switch wallpapers.
<py_geek> Okay, i cant upgrade bcuz my laptop is a piece of crap! or, as pelo said, the upgrader is a piece of crap! i personally think it's the first one... I have a 5-year-old built-for-windows dell inspiron 1100 with a 30gb hard drive! (same as my iPod...)
<Pelo> aoliax,  f-stop allows you to use your images as screensaver, open it from the menues to set your image library
<bruenig> vanberge, you should write a script to move files around every so often
<nomin> frank_b: you don't need antivirus on linux unless you want to scan files moving through a server.
<py_geek> 30 gig people!
<vanberge> bruenig,  i don't really want to do that... im sure it'd be easy enough with esetroot, etc.
<frank_b> nomin, oh. ok. thanks
<bruenig> vanberge, so set the wallpaper to be wallpaper.png and then just have the script mv another png to that name and move the other one out of that name, I wonder if that would work
<py_geek> ubuntu takes up 1/15 of my hd!
<Pelo> py_geek,  make your /home folder to a seperate partition and you'll never have to bother with upgrades again, you can just clean install
<vanberge> bruenig,  i bet it would...
<Signedx> Ok I just tried installing Ubuntu Feisty by removing the 'quiet splash' and adding 'noapic', but it still just loads to a black screen and no further loading is done.
<aoliax> ah thanks very much pelo
<piNNoy> my desktop is clear so are my icons is there anyway to keep my desktop clear but making my icons brighter?
<wobx> re
<Boohbah> Signedx: what hardware?
<vanberge> piNNoy,  maybe try a diff. icon thme that is higher contrast?
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<dkbg> is there a command which outputs the name of the linux distro and its codename/version number?
<piNNoy> van: i have to dl a icon theme?
<py_geek> is there a difference between ubuntu 6.06 LTS and 6.10 ? (well, obviously there has to be SOMETHING...)
<wastrel> dkbg:  cat /etc/issue
<dkbg> wastrel: thanks
<shawn34> having issues compiling something, can anyone help?
<shawn34> checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
<shawn34> configure: error: Building python bindings requested, but can't build them
<Pelo> py_geek, you can check the release notes in www.ubuntu.com
<lips> whats the best faq on how to split my hard drive into 2 partions ... that i can trust
<bruenig> py_geek, package updates and I think the big thing, iirc, was they were staring there upstart init thing
<skyhook> hey just a quick question are drivers different in genreal for 64bit or the same?
<bruenig> their*
<gadren> py-geek: here's a link to 6.10's press release: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/610released
<Signedx> Boohbah: PM
<gadren> out of curiosity, why not use 7.04?
<Pelo> lips,   gparted works well,  back up non the less , what ever tool you use
<py_geek> staring ?
<lips> alright cool thanks
<py_geek> Pelo- thats one for me!
<bruenig> shawn34, do apt-cache search python | grep dev
<Boohbah> Signedx: keep it in channel so others can help
<Signedx> Athlon 3800+ 64bit, 1gb Ram, Radeon x1600 video card
<Signedx> I was trying to install the 64bit version of Feisty through bootable CD
<Pelo> py_geek, what ?
<py_geek> Pelo- nm...
<shawn34> bruenig, python-gnome2-dev? there was alot in the list
<RedACE_> I booted ubuntu off cd because I need to rename a file in my window directory. When I try to mv it it says the system is read-only. Can I get around this?
<bruenig> shawn34, I don't know precisely what your application wants but it is one of those, see if there is any documentation, perhaps an INSTALL or README and go from there
<RickJames> hi, all at once my sound stopped working, i ubuntu detects my sound chip, is there a setting somewhere or a conf that i can check to see if something has changed the settings? yes i chekced the system sound slider, and it's set to full.
<Pelo> RedACE_,  by installing nfts-3g or fuse but I'm not sure you'll be able to do that from the live cd
<Pelo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hurt> RedACE_ : what way pelo said, i dont think u can do it on a live cd
<RedACE_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RedACE_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<hurt> RedACE_ i have it done on my regular install works fine
<hurt> RedACE_ : why do you need to write to it?
<RedACE_> I don't have a regular install :/
<RedACE_> I need to rename a file
<hurt> RedACE_ : the livecd is the install.
<Pelo> RedACE_, just boot up windows
<RedACE_> windows won't boot
<hurt> true.
<hurt> why?
<RedACE_> C:/windows/system32/shell32.dll is missing
<hurt> reinstall windows?
<Pelo> afk
<RickJames> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chump> RedACE_: why don't you do a repair ?
<vbabiy> hey guye is there any one who can help me with CIFS and wireless
<shawn34> bruenig, installed python-all-dev and that worked, thanks
<bruenig> shawn34, good
<hurt> RedACE_ can u boot to dos?
<RedACE_> guess I could use a dos boot cd
<Ben_Lang> Hey would anyone mind giving me a quick bit of help installing Ubuntu?
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any way to set up CIFS mounts to only mount when they are first requested
<hurt> if u can boot in dos that would be good
<Benz145> I just want to know if I can install Ubuntu to an external HDD and boot from it to try it out
<cables> Benz145, that's what the LiveCD is for
<hurt> sup cables
<cables> hurt, hey
<hurt> livecds are great
<vbabiy> hey cables can you give me a had with CIFS
<Benz145> yes but I'm in a unique situation, I'm using a UMPC so I don't have a CD drive
<Benz145> though I have the ubuntu ISO
<hurt> usb stick ben?
<cables> vbabiy, why would I be able to more than others?
<Benz145> I figured I could load it up with daemon tools and simply tell it to install to the external HDD
<vbabiy> well you seem to know Ubuntu very well.
<cables> Benz145, nope.
<cables> Benz145, it needs to be booted
<hurt> cables , what about vmware?
<cables> Benz145, get the free virtualization program VirtualBox, which will let you create a virtual machine to install it in
<hurt> :P
<cables> hurt, lol, I just suggested that
<Benz145> hmm well if I just put the ISO right on the external HDD and tell it to boot from that will it understand that an ISO is something to boot from?
<cables> Benz145, no.
<cables> Benz145, read what I wrote above.
<hurt> if ur bios lets u boot from the external
<hurt> which i doubt it will
<cables> hurt, it won't recognize an ISO on the external
<cables> Benz145, umpc? how much RAM does it have?
<Benz145> 512mb
<cables> Benz145, that's ok for VirtualBox
<cables> Benz145, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<hurt> Benz145 u dont have a flash drive?
<cables> Benz145, you can install Ubuntu in that, and test it that way.
<cables> Benz145, it won't tell you anything about driver support though
<Benz145> heh actually I just lent my 1gig to a friend today, I'll have it back tomorrow and probably try it then
<hurt> Benz145 why dont you get a external cdrom?
<hurt> or something
<mikeyuf> I just installed Fiesty on my Toshiba Satellite Pro laptop.  I tried going to System >> Preferences >> Desktop Effects and enable it.  It seemed to ask to use my video card which is GeForce4 Go 420.  I rebooted and all I saw was black screen..  I could hear everything, but nothing on screen, any ideas?
<Benz145> just don't feel like running out and buying one, I'm testing Ubuntu out more for curiosity rather then need, so I
<wobx> damn i should upgrade to feisty
<Benz145> I'm not about to go buy something just to install it*
<Benz145> but even when I get the 1gig stick back, what do I do to make the computer realize there is something on there to boot from?
<hurt> mikeyuf , seems like you either have a driver issue, or need to config xorg
<Boohbah> Benz145: why don't you just run it in vmware from your hd?
<Optimus> G'day
<hikyuu_> YEAH! dragonforce discography :3
<hikyuu_> hehe
<hurt> id do vmware
<Optimus> dragonforce is definitely the worst thing ever
<Benz145> I want to tesk ubuntu natively and not emulated so I know how the performance is
<hurt> !dragonforce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dragonforce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mon^rch> !hi | Optimus
<fernando> Fernando
<hikyuu_> Optimus: only if you hate music
<Optimus> hello
<Benz145> the 1 gig mem stick will let me do what I need right?
<Optimus> lol I was jk
<fernando> hi
<hikyuu_> Optimus: lol :P
<fernando> :?
<duelboot> Benz145, it should
<Benz145> what exactly do I do with ubuntu to get it on there in a format that the computer will understand that it can boot from?
<cables> Benz145, it'll be just as fast as windows
<cables> Benz145, and a LiveCD or LiveUSB isn't exactly a good way to test the speed out
<hikyuu_> ive been downloading metal all week XD Agent Steel, Saxon, Diamond Head, Exodus, Overkills next
<Benz145> good point
<cables> Benz145, it's compressed, and is slower than the installed version
<hurt> Benz145 if u want to know how to get ur shell32 i can find out
<cables> Benz145, emulated is probably faster than the livecd
<Benz145> I see
<duelboot> Benz145, read this:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610
<cables> Benz145, still, both will be slow.
<hikyuu_> -nods- VMware is a good wat tho
<hurt> vmware is good if u got a lot of ram
<hurt> like 2gigs like me
<MSTK> just a quick question.  I know how to extract .tar.gz programs and create the symbolic links at whatnot.  But which folder am I recommended to extract the tarball too?
<hikyuu_> Benz145: thats how i tested Ubuntu
<cables> hurt, I've got 512 and VirtualBox runs ubuntu fine
<Benz145> I'll probably go burn a live CD and test it out on my desktop to get a feel for the interface, as for speed maybe I'll try VMware, how long would it need to set up?
<freeza> why not just download a vmware image of ubuntu to test it out?
<cables> hurt, slowly, but fast enough to test things
<cables> Benz145, there's no need to test the speed
<RedACE_> I've installed ntfs-3g. when I run it the option to enable for internal drives is greyed out...
<hikyuu_> Benz145: id say about 10 minutes, but shouldnt take any longer than windows
<cables> Benz145, it's pretty much the same as Windows.
<Benz145> wait, I don't understand why I can't use an external HDD the same way I would use a flash drive
<hurt> cables, well im talking about booting many os's in vmware simulating networking and traffic between them :P
<cables> Benz145, you can, but you can't just stick the ISO on it and expect that to boot
<cables> hurt, oh, lol
<Benz145> yes, I'm asking how I get ubuntu on there in a format that the computer understands as a boot option
<hikyuu_> Benz145 then afterwards try to install Beryl! :3
<hurt> Benz145 do u want to fix ur windows?
<bruenig> MSTK, what are you talking about
<cables> Benz145, the advantage of a LiveCD or LiveUSB is that you can test your hardware compatibility
<hikyuu_> -nods-
<cables> hikyuu_, he's using a UMPC, he's not gonna be able to run beryl
<hikyuu_> ewww
<hikyuu_> er
<hikyuu_> i mean, i see
<hurt> nevermind u cant u dont have xp boot cd
<Benz145> ya I've seen a bit about beryl, looks interesting ; D
<hurt> forgot
<hikyuu_> >.>
<hurt> beryl is nice.
<hikyuu_> yush tis
<cables> Benz145, it's amazing... but your UMPC won't run it :(
<hikyuu_> im running it now
<ant-> flux owns
<freeza> whats the graphics card of the umpc?
<Benz145> what did you mean about "fix windows"
<hikyuu_> fairly impressed
<hurt> who needed to fix windows in here
<Benz145> thats alright, the new UX's would most likely with no problem
<hurt> with the shell32
<BetaCookies> Meh
<hurt> grrr
<Benz145> sorry not me hurt : )
<hurt> lol
<BetaCookies> I hate the slow speeds from the update manager
<hikyuu_> lol
<mon^rch> compiz is better than beryl
<duelboot> Benz145, is your external HDD USB?
<hurt> beta u need to fix windows?
<cables> BetaCookies, find a faster mirror
<Benz145> yes its usb
<cables> mon^rch, uh, no...
<freeza> compiz is way better
<cables> from a stability standpoint, yes
<BetaCookies> cables, do you know where I can find a list?
<hikyuu_> mon^rch: theyre about the same thing...
<MSTK> bruenig - I'm installing Thunderbird 2.0 (which isn't in the repos).  It downloads a .tar.gz with an executable inside it.  It's my understanding that I should extract the folder and create a symbolic link to the executable inside a /bin folder, right?  Or maybe that's the wrong way...
<Benz145> http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/en/-/USD/SY_DisplayProductInformation-Start?ProductSKU=VGNUX390N&Dept=computers&CategoryName=cpu_VAIONotebookComputers_UX_Series
<mon^rch> cables: uh, yes
<cables> but it's still in the dark ages when it comes to configurability
<duelboot> shouldn't Benz145 just be able to update his settings to boot from USB and voila, ubuntu boots?
<Benz145> long link, thats the newst model of the UMPC i'm using
<MSTK> in any case, I was wondering where I should extract the .tar
<BetaCookies> I never actually understood the difference between compiz and beryl
<duelboot> Benz145, you just need to install on it first
<cables> BetaCookies, System>Administration>Software Sources
<vbabiy> Hey guys is there any good way to get this to work, I have a wireless laptop and i need it to mount CIFS share but if i leave them in the /etc/fstab it get errors booting and very slow boot
<cables> BetaCookies, Beryl was a forked version of Compiz that was more cutting-edge but less stable
<freeza> compiz runs smoother than beryl all day on my crappy intel 945gm graphics
<Benz145> lol ok thats what I originally asked, I wanted to know if I could install to the external HDD
<bruenig> MSTK, oh ok, see I was wondering if it was precompiled and it apparently is. So you are going to want to extract it into /opt, so "sudo tar xf thunderbirdwhatever.tar.gz -C /opt"
<hikyuu_> i dont mind, its really not that unstable
<hurt> ive been having problems with beryl today, been fooling around with themes, and when i check add/remove software ubuntu freezes when checking, quite annoying really gotta reboot
<hikyuu_> then again i have a superbeast
<hikyuu_> lol
<chump> wont he need to boot the cd first to start install ?
<MSTK> bruenig - I know how to operate the terminal, I'm just wondering where the standard for extracting is.  thanks :)
<trpr> freeza: maybe i will try it out. i have the same card and was surprised i could do any sort of 3d desktop at all
<hikyuu_> the Skydome loses the wallpaper now and then
<mon^rch> yep, yep compiz is way smoother and the destop cub animation is way better
<Benz145> heh ya chump, thats the perodox here : P
<trpr> freeza: using berl now with what i would call "ok" performance
<bruenig> MSTK, sorry, this is #ubuntu so yeah, hopefully you can understand...
<hurt> u can install compiz and beryl right?
<cables> mon^rch, i don't find that, but that's just my system.
<cables> hurt, yeah
<hurt> might go try it...
* hurt goes to his lappy
<chump> unless you can do an install via vmware .. ? hmm :s
<cables> chump, he's going to use a usb drive instead of a cd
<freeza> compiz and aiglx on intel 915 is very fast
<oriez> !mv2 player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv2 player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freeza> you wil think that the thing was designed for the card
<mon^rch> cables: I have a nice system... so I'm sure it's not performance :p
<mneptok> MSTK: what you're doing is highly discouraged, if you care.
<MSTK> mneptok - what is?
<hurt> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mneptok> MSTK: installing stuff not in the repos
<cables> mon^rch, Beryl has bad refresh rate detection, once you disable that I find it's just as smooth as compiz.
<Benz145> so..not to be rude, but no one has answered my first question, is there any way to install Ubuntu using the ISO mounted virtually with Daemon tools and install it on another partition/drive?
<cables> Benz145, no
<cables> Benz145, it needs to be booted
<Benz145> doh x_x
<cables> Benz145, there's a project called Install.exe that is going to create an exe installer for ubuntu, for windows users
<MSTK> menptok - I was wary, too.  But when downloading Thunderbird via Mozilla website, they offer the 2.0 download.
<oriez> what is good movie player for subtitles
<cables> Benz145, but that's nowhere near ready.
<wastrel> what's highly discouraged?
<Benz145> can I boot and install on my desktop then boot from the external drive with my UMPC? or will it install special things for the hardware on the desktop
<hikyuu_> oriez VLC
<bruenig> Benz145, if you are really awesome, you could conceivably crack the iso open and extract all the stuff in the right places in a new partition, would be hard though
<mon^rch> cables: the biggest sway from beryl; foe me was the desktop cube... it's barely a flicker... and it's like the animation in compiz's desktop cube has more frames or something :/
<hurt> isn't compiz already installed by default?
<cables> mon^rch, weird
<cables> hurt, yeah
<Benz145> guess I'm not really awesome bruenig : /
<cables> hurt, beryl is easy to install though
* hurt feels dumb
<hurt> i already have both
<hurt> lol
<bruenig> oh wait, that wouldn't work
* Machtyn ubuntu user with stupid modem questions
<bruenig> unless you had linux installed on another partition
<oriez> VLC good but i get problem with subtitles into it
<cables> mon^rch, lol, i just switched to compiz... it's way slower. weird.
<hikyuu_> oriez O.o..
<hikyuu_> oriez, hmm, i couldnt tell you after that..
<freeza> cables: what card do you have?
<MSTK> Is beryl supposed to be dificult to install?  because all I did was run
<MSTK> sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
* mon^rch is using the dev. version of compiz and emerald... nice stuff :)
<Pelo> Machtyn, there are no stupid question,  I wish I would say the same for the answers
<cables> freeza, nVidia Go5200 (crappy card)
<hurt> berly has more options, compiz doesnt
<oriez> hikyuu_ o.O
<Benz145> can i get a link to the virrtual machine software again?
<hikyuu_> MSTK: hold on, i have a guide somewere
<Machtyn> Pelo: nice.
<freeza> you running xgl or aiglx?
<cables> Benz145, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<tehxed> Anyone have an issue with Ubuntu 7.04 where the sound doesn't work, but it has before?
<MSTK> hikyuu_ - I already installed it, and it works fine
<MSTK> it was just that it was a bit too easy
<Benz145> ty, and what exactly am I going to do with that?
<hikyuu_> ah, ok
<vbabiy> can any one give me a hand
<cables> freeza, AIGLX for Beryl, I don't know what for compiz
<MSTK> I remember installing it on Edgy and it took me forever.
<MSTK> yet here I installed it with one command.  it's almost as if I skipped a step or something.
<hikyuu_> MSTK: after the drivers n stuff yeah, Beryl is hella easy
<cables> Benz145, it's just if you want to test out the OS
<Benz145> thats what I'm looking to do
<cables> hikyuu_, and the drivers are easy to install too, with Feisty.
<Pelo> tehxed,  right click the sound icon the top pannel ,  properties make sure nothing is muted
<Benz145> I have the ubuntu iso, what do I do with it an VM
<hurt> fiesty easy to install stuff
<hikyuu_> cables: yup, thats what i got :3
<hurt> fedora=crap
<Machtyn> I installed Feisty Fawn, all hardware was recognized, except the modem :(  So I switched it out, and Fesity picked up the new one quickly: Conexant 56k HSF.  Unfortunately, I can't get the blasted thing to dial out.
<Machtyn> I tried to cd /dev/modem. but it doesn't exist.  Any ideas how to get the thing working?
<freeza> if you want to run it on vmware just goto wmware.com and download an image
<aum> Machtyn, you got the file permissions right?
<Benz145> ubuntu will be a pain on my umpc because of all the proprietary hardware x_x
<cables> Benz145, yeah probably
<Benz145> I have the ubuntu image, right now I'm just dling the VM software
<freeza> Benz145: what model umpc is it?
<Machtyn> aum: which files?
<Benz145> Sony UX180p
<Pelo> machkonti_,   /dev/ttyS1 or a different number
<chump> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<Benz145> oldest US model unfortunately : P
<freeza> Benz145: you have the iso, im talking about a premade vmware image
<aum> Machtyn, check that you're in the 'dialout' group, for starters
<hikyuu_> anyone try running games in linux?
<tehxed> Pelo: Nothing is muted
<Benz145> so I can't boot with a virtual CD in windows using the software
<Benz145> lol
<aum> Markeda, do: grep dislout /etc/group
<hikyuu_> im running Cedega 6, and id like to get some tips
<chump> hikyuu_: i've playe America's army
<aum> dialout, i mean
<Machtyn> aum:  ah, ok.  thx.  Pelo: I think I've tried that, I'll give it another go
<Pelo> Benz145,  check the device manager in menu> system > prefs to know what your modem is identtyed as
<aum> Machtyn, add yourself to the dialout group if you're not already in it, and try again
<freeza> Benz145: yes, but why do that when you can download a premade vmware image and not deal with installing
<freeza> if you just want to test it out
<hikyuu_> chump: im just wondering if theres a good tutorial page or something, cause bf2142 isnt working with Cedega 6
<Pelo> !sound > tehxed    review the info in the instrucions I send to your pm windows
<hikyuu_> chump: and its supposed to
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any unzip tools that can use smb shares
<Hamm_desktop> I've been troubleshooting a 02:09.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI  for hourss...... (linksys wmp54g pci wireless adapter)  I have ndiswrapper installed.....and I got the drivers from RAlink.......can anyone help me get this working?
<Machtyn> supposeing there is no dialout group?
<Benz145> If I have a vritual drive through daemon tools, then I can mount the iso and make VM think that I have the cd in the drive
<chump> hikyuu_: isn't there a support forum on cedega website?
<Benz145> wow wtf, I didn't know that when I installed VMware it would start installing all my drivers over x_x
<hikyuu_> chump: heh.. i guess i didnt think to look there... ^^;
<chump> hikyuu_: #cedega
<hikyuu_> chump: im used to finding a magic clue in IRC or google :P
<freeza> Hamm_desktop: why not download the drivers directly from the linksys website?
<Hamm_desktop> they don't work already tried
<limaunion> hi, does anyone know why my Feisty system doesn't have the following files: /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny /etc/inittab ??
<freeza> Hamm_desktop: is your ndiswrapper properly installed?
<chump> hikyuu_: i guess you can get good clue on the cedega channel :P
<Hamm_desktop> ndiswrapper website says the drivers from RAlink work fine but I cannot figure out how to install them
<Hamm_desktop> yes
<UnluckyMike> Hamm_desktop: are you in fiesty
<Hamm_desktop> yes
<Pelo> Benz145, seriously man, I think you'll have a better experience with just the live cd , you're setting yourself up to be disapointed with the VM stuff
<hikyuu_> chump: on this server?
<Machtyn> looking at my "User Privileges" I have a check next to "Use Modems"
<UnluckyMike> the drivers are already installed in feisty
<Benz145> well I have to restart then I'm gonna uninsall VMware and look for the already made Ubuntu version of it
<chump> hikyuu_: #cedega yeah
<Machtyn> I added a check to the faxes group
<Hamm_desktop> hmm
<Hamm_desktop> they do not work
<UnluckyMike> are you using wpa
<Hamm_desktop> yes but i can turn it off
<Benz145> ya Pelo but apparently its not possible to install ubuntu to an extternal hdd/flash drive without booting using a CD, which I can't do because I don't have a CD drive lol
<hikyuu_> god i love Dragonforce XD
<hikyuu_> lol
<Hamm_desktop> it just will not connect
<Hamm_desktop> it tries
<Pelo> Machtyn, ther might he info in here on settingup a dialup  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<hikyuu_> -headbangs-
<Hamm_desktop> thats why i thought ndiswrapper woudl work
<hikyuu_> X3
<Pelo> Benz145,  Ic
<UnluckyMike> Hamm: gnome-network-manager can't configure wpa for legacy rt61 drivers
<Benz145> I wish I could boot from a virtual drive x_x
<Machtyn> Thanks Pelo
<hikyuu_> next up is Children of Bodom
<hikyuu_> :3
<Benz145> Can I install it to the external HDD using a computer that DOES have a CD drive, then boot using the external on my UMPC?
<UnluckyMike> Hamm_desktop: you have to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file by hand
<hikyuu_> -needs to make a radio server on his PC... but doesnt have totally legal copies of his music >.>
<Benz145> or when it installs, does it instal specific things tailored to the hardware of the computer that its installing on?
<Pelo> Benz145, i,ll think there will be hardware issues
<Benz145> blah
<UnluckyMike> Hamm_desktop: can you accept pm's
<Hamm_desktop> sure
<nickalips_> would feisty help install my bcm43xx card?
<Benz145> damn I don't see why u can't load the installer right inside windows and install to a specific partition/drive
<hikyuu_> :O some of my music you cant just go "buy". and most of its european! RIAA doesnt even see them X.x
<MSTK> eck - by the way, I managed to install Feisty peacefully.  It turns out that my troubles were caused by an incomplete update when my computer crashed.  After a fresh re-install, I uploaded my /home folder and found out that the tarball was corrupt for some reason (unexpected file termination or something).  But I managed to recover most of my settings, and things are going fine.  Thanks.
<hikyuu_> Benz145 cause windows hates linux?
<Benz145> hmm I see
<hikyuu_> seriously, Microsoft does everything in its power to ruin Linux
<BetaCookies> meh
<Benz145> and for good reason : S
<hikyuu_> hehee
<BetaCookies> night everyone, my chest and my head are pounding, but i think its cause my heart's beating fast
<hikyuu_> honestly, besides my gaming troubles, linux hands down is the best
<Benz145> ya well whenever it gets slightly easy, maybe I'll give it a try
<hikyuu_> hehee
<Toma-> hikyuu_: gaming troubles you say?
<chump> hikyuu_: why don't you buy a ps2 or ps3 to game ? :P
<Benz145> I mean I don't even think I can install it without getting a USB dvd drove
<Benz145> chump you spelled it wrong
<Benz145> its "Xbox 360"
<Kraeloc> I need help getting multiple monitors working on Ubuntu 7.04.
<chump> and install linux on it ? :P
<Benz145> lol
<hikyuu_> Toma-: yeah, i cant seem to get games to work correctly, BF2142 wont start
<chump> just like i did with my original xbox ! :P
<hikyuu_> Toma-: im using Cedega 6
<Toma-> bf2142 is pretty new...
<Benz145> thanks for all the help everyone, maybe I'll stop by another time ^_^
<Benz145> I'll probably give Ubuntu a try on my desktop
<Benz145> bye everyone
<Toma-> hikyuu_: i hope you purchased it :)
<hikyuu_> Toma-: its covered under Cedega 6
<chump> cya
<hikyuu_> Cedega or BF2142?
<hikyuu_> lol
<chump> both !
<hikyuu_> XD
<hikyuu_> dont ask dont tell?
<Toma-> hikyuu_: well, the best thing to do is to hop onto the cedega forums and possibly email them for support
<donkeyofdarkness> DX10 = :(
<Kraeloc> I need help getting multiple monitors working on Ubuntu 7.04.
<Pelo> Kraeloc,  i thnk there is something in here about it  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<MSTK> how would I make a symbolic link in order to make a program not in /bin run from /bin?
<hexoroid> ln -s
<philwhln> hi, i've installed feisty on a new partition, but grub only sees my edgy install and windows. i thought feisty would be added to it, but it hasnt changed
<MSTK> hexoroid - yeah, but what parameters?  ln -s [program path]  [bin directory]  ?
<hikyuu_> Toma-: i will, but i bet its my X.org file, cause another game said i wasnt running 32bit, but i changed X.org to 24bit, i read somewere that the 32bit is just 24 bit with 8 channels of alpha
<Kraeloc> pelo: thanks, i'll look there
<hexoroid> path to binary
<hexoroid> like do touch /bin/bleh
<MSTK> hexoroid - which goes first?
<hikyuu_> Toma- in anyway, its in my X.org file or in my drivers
<Toma-> hikyuu_: yeh. keep it simple. i run mine at 16bit :D
<hexoroid> ln -s file /bin/bleh
<Pelo> g'ngiht
<MSTK> hexoroid - thanks
<hikyuu_> Toma-: lol, well, it wont run games at that level ::P
<hikyuu_> :P*
<hexoroid> not a problem :-)
<Toma-> brb.
<hikyuu_> Toma- but i dont play enough to be hindered by it
<slowfast> After upgrading to Feisty gnome window manager does not work.  I can boot into KDE.  When I log out of KDE and sign into gnome, the desktop appears but the windows do not have title bars.  When I select the showdesk top button, an error dialog states: "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a windows manager."  I have uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Any idea for a fix?
<hikyuu_> i have a music player. torrent, P2P, and messenger/chat stuff
<hikyuu_> im done
<hikyuu_> and Secondlife runs somewhat ok on here
<hikyuu_> so bleh
<hikyuu_> lol
<DeadCowBoy> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02) : I see the networks, I try to connect to the networks, it detects the proper encryption, i see the little status icon spin around but... never connects and never gives an error message... been havin' this issue for quite a while now
* donkeyofdarkness slaps macd
<macd> donkeyofdarkness, hi.
<donkeyofdarkness> lol
<wims> how can i resize an ntfs partition to make room for another partition ?
<MSTK> any folder named /bin is automatically included in the Path, right?
<hikyuu_> hehee, gonna watch invader Zim :3
<donkeyofdarkness> wims> I find it's best to get rid of NTFS
<MSTK> no matter where they are nested?
<hurt> why donkeyofdarkness
<Nik_> wims, boot off a linux livecd distro that has a partition manager
<Nik_> that will work
<wims> nono, i'm in linux now
<donkeyofdarkness> hurt> It makes me sad :(
<wims> i have an ntfs partition i need to resize
<DeadCowBoy> donkeyofdarkness don't you find it even better to get rid of MS-everything?
<ant-> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nik_> do you have a partition manager installed?
<vecina> help! i cant change my refresh and 60 is killing my eyes :( im in kde and i have a radeon x700.
<donkeyofdarkness> DeadCowBoy> Yeah.. I did that
<hikyuu_> :3 Ubuntu = <3
<hanasaki> what tool //// gui tool can I use , that is like passwd adduser useradd etc... but works on LDAP
<wims> gparted has resizing "ghosted" (disabled)
<Raptor45> wims, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ant-> resizing is kinda risky
<DeadCowBoy> donkeyofdarkness , did it a year ago... never came back.. it was a very pleasant feeling... (I feel like an A.A who achieved a year without drinking)
<ant-> you should defrag your ntfs first
<wims> its ok with risk
<wims> i can take it :)
<donkeyofdarkness> wims> try qtparted
<MikeDK> have a problem with Cairo-dock in feisty i386
<macd> how about non support issues in #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks.
<hanasaki> i like the stuff from vcomm
<Nik_> i have XP and Vista installed.. want to install Ubuntu 7.04.. should i just make a partition for it and use its boot loader?
<donkeyofdarkness> wims> It can resize
<Kraeloc> pelo: that has sections on enabling dual-head on intel and nvidia cards, but i have an ati.
<cassio> hi
<donkeyofdarkness> wims> dunno if it will resize ntfs though
<cassio> i need some help
<wims> donkeyofdarkness, thanks, i'll check it out
<Kraeloc> I need help getting multiple monitors working on Ubuntu 7.04, on an ATI video card.
<DeadCowBoy> Nik_ you don't need XP or vista if you install Ubuntu, come on!
<wims> hmm ok
<macd> !hi | cassio
<ubotu> cassio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MikeDK> how do i start cairo-dock without xgl-server installed
<Nik_> lol cowboy
<cassio> i'm trying to burn the iso cd for kubuntu feister
<Raptor45> wims, I have used the gparted livecd to resize NTFS without problems
<donkeyofdarkness> wims> You need to enable write support for ntfs prolly
<cassio> but k3b is giving me a strange error
<macd> cassio, yes, and what OS are you using to burn it?
<macd> NVM
<Nik_> but will GRUB detect both XP and Vista ?
<macd> what is the k3b error, cassio
<tehxed> How do I make it so Desktop effects are loaded with ubuntu when I login?
<macd> Nik_, yes.
<Nik_> okay thanks
<macd> tehxed, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<wims> Raptor45,  yeah well, i dont have a spare cd
<cassio> it says me "cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<DeadCowBoy> so... nobody can help me with my broadcom wireless??????
<donkeyofdarkness> I heard vista + grub was a little tricky
<tehxed> macd: Thanks
<Raptor45> wims, oh sorry, I wasn't aware of that
<ant-> wims : there are some steps on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot?action=show&redirect=WindowsDualBootHowTo
<macd> cassio, you need to run setup, goto preferences and do that.
<cassio> i'm using dapper
<Kraeloc> I need help getting multiple monitors working on Ubuntu 7.04, on an ATI video card.
<fernando> hi
<IowaDave> MSTK: anybody answered you yet?
<cassio> macd, what setup?
<Nik_> donkeyofdarkness, why??
<Dabian> 64bit question:  I run feisty, I can find link for mplayer32 player for dapper and EDGY .. is there any for Feisty?
<CaptainMorgan> What does it mean when I get the error message: "The composite extension is not available." when trying to open Desktop Effects ?
<macd> cassio, within k3b, go into preferences, then it will go into administrative mode, there you can setup burning permissions.
<donkeyofdarkness> Nik_> M$ made some changes to their boot loader
<MikeDK> question?: how do i start cairo-dock without xgl-server installed
<MikeDK> in feisty
<Dabian> MikeDK: : Hvad er Cairo-dock?  Noget KDE sjov?
<Nik_> i thought GRUB ignores microsoft's boot loader anyway
<MikeDK> hehe hejsa
<donkeyofdarkness> Nik_> But feisty was released after vista so they may have fixed it
<MikeDK> Dabian, det er osx-docken
<Kazol> Could I install beryl onto dapper?
<wims> no resize for ntfs in qtparted :(
<MSTK> IowaDave - no, but the answer isn't as important anymore.  I'm still curious, though.
<donkeyofdarkness> I dunno cuz I don't own a computer that can run vista
<hurt> my lap runs vista
<MikeDK> Dabian, men den kre ikke med kde-libs
<hurt> runs fine, just dont like vista
<Dabian> MikeDK: : OH .. I don't run OSX.
<sanityx> Anybody know a tool to access windows-based VPNs from Linux?
<MSTK> and if the answer is no, then I'd like to know how to permanently edit my $PATH file...and if sudo export $PATH does the job ro not.
<cassio> macd, what setup?
<donkeyofdarkness> well.. I got one computer.. and this one could too if I upgraded.
<Dabian> 64bit question:  I run feisty, I can find link for mplayer32 player for dapper and EDGY .. is there any for Feisty?
<MikeDK> Dabian, eehhm ok
<cassio> macd, ok
<cassio> i'll try
<macd> cassio, in k3b, preferences, there is a tab with burning device, I think its in there.
<cassio> :)
<IowaDave> MSTK: check your $PATH variable (echo $PATH) if the nested /bin isn't there, you can add it for sure in your .bashrc file.
<MikeDK> Dabian, neither do i, run Ubuntu Feisty :-)
<Kazol> What are some games that run on Linux? (Similar to Halo, etc.)
<MSTK> IowaDave - ah, thanks.
<Dabian> MikeDK: : On a powerpc with mac on linux, right?
<Raptor45> Dabian, mplayer is in the repositories isn't it?
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> Open Arena
<MSTK> .bashrc is in your home folder, right?  so each account has a different one?
<ant-> MSTK : $path is in ~/.bashrc
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> Nexuiz
<MikeDK> Dabian, nope just ordinary PC with Feisty installed
<Dabian> Raptor45: Yes, the 64bit version .. but it wont play proprietary wmv9 for instance.
<IowaDave> MSTK: right, for users. lemme check for global...
<Raptor45> Dabian, medibuntu has a w32codec thing for 64bit
<UnluckyMike> Kazol: Americas army, doom3, quake's or you can cadega and run most games
<sanityx> Anybody know a PPTP vpn client?
<MSTK> by the way, once I have started running a program in the terminal, is there any way I can just leave it running in the background?  So I can continue using that terminal window.
<MikeDK> Dabian, its the panel in the bottom at the screen just like mac's osx dock
<Kazol> donkeyofdarkness: where do I pirate those games? TPB?
<Raptor45> Dabian, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/feisty/non-free/amd64/w64codecs_20061203-0medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<bstempi> MSTK: append an ampersand to the end
<UnluckyMike> wow
<UnluckyMike> pirating...
<Kazol> UnluckyMike: How about Halo Trial?
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> They are in the ubuntu repository
<Raptor45> Dabian, that what you're looking for?
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> I think
<MSTK> bstempi - I'll do that in the future, but what if it's already running?
<bstempi> for instance, if I wanted to run cp, I'd run cp /source /dest &
<Dabian> Raptor45: Lemme check.
<Kazol> donkeyofdarkness: They're open source??
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> If not, they're open source and you can get them from their websites
<bstempi> then you're stuck
<UnluckyMike> Kazol: americas army is free
<IowaDave> MSTK: read man bash. down around line 130 or so it starts discussing the various .bashrc files. looks like you have some flexibility there
<Kazol> donkeyofdarkness: Thanks. I'll try them.
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> yeah. and they're pretty cool too
<MikeDK> Quesion: how do i start the cairo-dock without having xgl-server installed
<UnluckyMike> Kazol: search for americas army in google
<Dabian> Raptor45: Isn't that just the codecs .. or is this codecs that works for 64 bit?
<Dabian> MikeDK: I don't think you do.
<MikeDK> Question: how do i start the cairo-dock without having xgl-server installed
<bstempi> MSTK> you could always end the process and start again
<bimberi> !info network-manager-pptp | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: network-manager-pptp: network management framework (PPTP plugin). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.3+cvs20060819-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Kazol> UnluckyMike: I'll install it. I've heard it's good and realistic (though brainwashing).
<bstempi> control + c kills whatever is running in the terminal
<Raptor45> Dabian, I think it's mplayer's 32bit codec for stuff like wmv ported to 64 bit
<MSTK> bstempi - that's not an option right now, but I could have sworn that I read somewhere that there is a way to send a program to background while it's running
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> give me a sec and I'll get you a link to a ton of linux games
<MSTK> maybe i could do it from another window.
<Dabian> MikeDK: : Jeg har set OSX dock og den vil krve ting du fr fra XGL
<UnluckyMike> Kazol: I'm already brainwashed from being in the military
<MikeDK> Dabian, oohh i have it started right here at the bottom, of my screen but it has a black stribe across one third of the screen
<bstempi> the only thing to keep in mind is that when you use & to return to the terminal, the program's output will still come to the terminal
<Dabian> MikeDK: Der er et alternativ til XGL, men jeg kan ikke huske hvad det hedder.
<donkeyofdarkness> Kazol> Here   http://happypenguin.org/
<Kazol> UnluckyMike: lol. Same here.
<MSTK> IowaDave - thanks.  I see it now.
<Kazol> donkeyofdarkness: Thanks.
<MSTK> bstempi - i'll keep that in mind.
<cassio> macd, cant find it... i found the settings part
<cassio> its using the group "burning"
<EADG_> MSTK: I think you can ctrl + Z to suspend then send the job to the background, not sure how though.
<MikeDK> Dabian, if u like to join the Danish channel ubuntu just join #ubuntu-dk
<cassio> i trie to change to group "cassio"
<cassio> but no success
<MSTK> btw, what's the command to just run a file normally?  gnome-open I know opens files, but when i try that on binaries it opens up the actual text file for editing.
<djidane> salut
<Dabian> Raptor45: I guess its best to add it as deb-source?
<bstempi> MSTK> ./
<UnluckyMike> MSTK: chmod +x
<bstempi> MSTK> example, ./cp
<Raptor45> Dabian, you mean add the whole repo? yeah you could do that
<macd> cassio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300546 addresses your issue directly
<tehxed> I'm having an issue with my sound (in Ubuntu 7.04) where the sound works only after almost every other restart. The quality or any other properties of the sound are fine, but it only works in and out. Can someone help me out with this issue? I have a Hercules 5.1 Muse (PCI) sound card and logitech 5.1 speakers. I have checked and nothing seems to be muted in the sound properties.
<MSTK> bstempi - ah, thanks.  I actually already knew about ./, just forgot it could be used for that.  If you can't tell, I'm new to the command line.
<donkeyofdarkness> I changed chmod to "pwn" on my system
<CaptainMorgan> What does it mean when I get the error message: "The composite extension is not available." when trying to open Desktop Effects ?
<IowaDave> MSTK: for backgrounding a running program:  bg [jobID] 
<MSTK> EADG_ - I think I recall that, as well.  But the program I'm running is very sensitive and I wouldn't want to accidentally terminate it.
<Raptor45> Dabian, they have libdvdcss2 as well, for dvds
<MSTK> IowaDave - ah, that's it.  thanks.
<bstempi> MSTK> I remember when I went though that....it wasn't very pretty :)
<donkeyofdarkness> I must PWN everything!
<macd> cassio, err wrong link http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-393257.html
<Kazol> UnluckyMike: No, I thought you said you are not interested in joining. I misunderstood you.
<Dabian> Raptor45: Actually I think I need to rethink my whole 64-bit installation .. so far I used chroot.
<cassio> macd, ok, thank u
<Raptor45> Dabian, aaah... I never went that way
<UnluckyMike> ok
<Raptor45> Dabian, 64bit isn't bad in Feisty actually, previously I can see why you would have wanted to do that
<Dabian> Raptor45: I didn't really realize there were an alternative, until tonight.
<MSTK> bstempi - I figured that after I completely screwed up my Feisty upgrade, I should take another look at this whole command line thing.  I've been spending all of my spare time reading up on it now.  books and online resources.  it's like a whole new world.
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any way to extract files over gnome-vfs
<MikeDK> Dabian, if u like to join the Danish channel ubuntu just join #ubuntu-dk
<mordof> ok, just installed ubuntu 7.04, need a bit of help getting my sound card to work (sound blaster live!) i also have onboard sound and another unknown sound device, can anyone help me get this configured right?
<Dabian> Raptor45: Well, I installed Edgy or the one before.
<kitsuneofdoom> Trying to get a Matrox MGA G200 AGP graphics card to do rendering. Failing miserably. Fiesty Fawn. Any help?
<donkeyofdarkness> I don't see any reason to use 64bit just yet.. except maybe for working with video or on a server
<Raptor45> Dabian, yeah... 64bit was kind of a mess there.. I struggled through without a chroot, but it wasn't ufn
<Raptor45> donkeyofdarkness, I don't do it for "performance", as I know I'm not getting any... I just like doing it
<Dabian> Raptor45: Is there a guide or something?  I searched here and there using google .. but I couldn't find a general page that explains how to get a 32-bit version of firefox with flash and stuff.
<Raptor45> I have a 64 bit CPU and I want to use it
<ash_> ubuntu = all
<ash_> ubuntu = all
<EADG_> MSTK: CLI is alot of fun, I spend most of my time in it, really the only time I startx is to fire up Azureus.
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah, it's important to be as l33t as possible.
<Raptor45> Dabian, lots of searching around basically
<Raptor45> Dabian, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2034277&postcount=1
<Raptor45> for flash
<mordof> nevermind on the sound thing i got it figured out
<ash_> man i love ubuntu :D
<Dabian> Raptor45: Do you happen to have the debsource line for the other link you posted?
<MSTK> EADG_ - yeah. I'm slowly coming to the realization that I could do all of my daily computing activities (e-mail, internet, chat, writing) purely on CLI.  And plus I look like a "1337 ha><0rz" while doing it.
<mypapit> ash_ : :)
<tehxed> I'm having an issue with my sound (in Ubuntu 7.04) where the sound works only after almost every other restart. The quality or any other properties of the sound are fine, but it only works in and out. Can someone help me out with this issue? I have a Hercules 5.1 Muse (PCI) sound card and logitech 5.1 speakers. I have checked and nothing seems to be muted in the sound properties.
<MSTK> ash_ - amen.
<Raptor45> Dabian, looking for this? http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<ash_> :D
<mttman> i was wondering if someone could help with a problem that i am having with beryl
<MSTK> !ask | mttman
<ubotu> mttman: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dabian> Raptor45: Maybe I am not used to ubuntu ...
<ash_> ok i go smoke a spliff and come back to these nice visuals :D
<Dabian> Raptor45: In debian, you would add a line to /etc/apt/apt.sources.list
<mttman> when i run beryl my screen turns white but i can see the effects working if i mouse over a menu like applications
<Dabian> Raptor45: How do you do in Ubuntu?
<donkeyofdarkness> I've only gotten XGL to work with the mesa driver
<donkeyofdarkness> but beryl wouldn't work on it
<Raptor45> Dabian, you can do that... that's basically what that page does, except automatically
<Dabian> Raptor45: oh
<DarkED> hi, i'm having a problem with Gnome
<EADG_> MSTK: look at a program called Screen, very useful in cli. For the l33tness factor install & run htop and iftop :)
<cassio> macd, ok, i fixed it
<Raptor45> Dabian, you can also do it through the GUI from System>Admin>Software Sources
<cassio> thank u very much :0
<Dabian> Raptor45: I'll try clicking the link.
<cassio> :)
<tehxed> Can anyone help me with a problem relating to sound (possibly driver related) issue?
<DarkED> when I start Gnome the gnome settings daemon crashes
<DarkED> nautilius also doesn't want to work
<MSTK> EASDG_ - I almost wish now that I could carry around CLI on a flash drive or soemthing and run it on any computer.
<DarkED> I'm running Kubuntu 7.04
<donkeyofdarkness> MSTK> damn small linux
<EADG_> MSTK: Puppy Linux or Damm Small Linux.
<EADG_> ~50Mb each iirc
<bstempi> MSTK> there are a lot of options for that
<donkeyofdarkness> MSTK> or even slax
* peepsalot was just about to say slax
<robert__> how do i install a new theme in beryl
<donkeyofdarkness> MSTK> Knoppix if you have a big flash drive
<MikeDK> robert_go to beryl-theme-manager if u have it installed
<MikeDK> robert_ go to beryl-theme-manager if u have it installed
<peepsalot> there is an emerald theme manager that has an interface manager to install them IIRC
<robert__> i do, but i see all these themes and i don't know what to do from there
<tehxed> Can anyone help me with a problem relating to sound (possibly driver related) issue?
<MSTK> Is it feasibly possible to run a gnome/bash CLI on Windows?
<donkeyofdarkness> I'd recommend something based on knoppix for a flash drive
<limaunion> hi there, does anyone know why my Feisty system doesn't have the following files: /etc/hosts.allow /etc/hosts.deny /etc/inittab ??
<peepsalot> !ask | tehxed
<ubotu> tehxed: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<robert__> well i have emarld theme manager
<donkeyofdarkness> MSTK> damn small linux can run in windows
<tehxed> I'm having an issue with my sound (in Ubuntu 7.04) where the sound works only after almost every other restart. The quality or any other properties of the sound are fine, but it only works in and out. Can someone help me out with this issue? I have a Hercules 5.1 Muse (PCI) sound card and logitech 5.1 speakers. I have checked and nothing seems to be muted in the sound properties.
<getoo> is ubuntu cd like knopix , runs outa the box without having to intall it
<MSTK> donkeyofdarkness - thanks, I'll check it out
<donkeyofdarkness> MSTK> Or you can use qemu to run any distro in windows
<IowaDave> getoo: yes
<MSTK> getoo - you can run it "out-of-the-box" with a LiveCD
<MikeDK> anyone that can help me, with my cairo-dock problem?
<getoo> MSTK: i am d/l 7.04 is that a live cd
<getoo> IowaDave: thank u
<peepsalot> getoo, yes it is
<getoo> that means i can run mozilla and everythign without having to install it right
<getoo> thats great
<IowaDave> getoo: be sure to burn the iso to cd as a volume and not as a data file
<getoo> IowaDave: i am not sure what i did
<getoo> but i can reburn it
<MSTK> getoo - yes, but as everything is stored in the RAM, your settings/history will probably be gone after a reboot
<bitmess> running feisty, I log in everything seems to load up normally then it locks up. Nothing brings it back.  Can I recover this?
<elijah> hi everyone
<MSTK> hi elijah.
<getoo> MSTK: got it
<bitmess> Gnome safe mode does same thing
<getoo> i am almost done burning it
<getoo> and i shall give it a try
<Raptor45> Dabian, any luck?
<elijah> i've installed ubuntu edgy on my laptop, can i connect it to a TV?
<wastrel> limaunion:  i assume inittab isn't present because feisty is using upstart instead of init for init
<peepsalot> bitmess, you can try Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go to a console and troubleshoot things from there if that works
<vbabiy> is there any one out there that can help me with CIFS an mounting it on wireless connection.. Please
<wastrel> limaunion:  hosts.allow and .deny,  i think they come in with inetd?
<philwhln> hi, quick question. how do I copy one partition to another?
<peepsalot> bitmess, failing that you can try to ssh into the box from another computer on the network
<blaker> i love ubuntu!
<philwhln> i love it too
<blaker> i wish ubuntu would run on my laptop though.
<hurt> biaker but does it love you?
<philwhln> why won't it run blaker?
<hurt> biaker see
<MoLE_> Hamm_Desktop, hey how's the beryl problem going?
<Sleepy_Coder> I wish the appletouch driver worked better so I could install it on my Powerbook. :<
<blaker> well i mean it does, but its slower than windows
<blaker> on my laptop
<Sleepy_Coder> ironic...yes.
<peepsalot> bitmess, does it happen immediately after every log in, or just some random time during use?
<blaker> why ironic?
<elijah> ei peepsalot
<Sleepy_Coder> I was just talking about a Powerbook... :)
<philwhln> does anyone know how to copy a whole partition to another partition?
<blaker> i put xubuntu on my laptop and its really slow
<Sleepy_Coder> And look who joined. :p
<blaker> what do most of you use? ubuntu? kubuntu? or xubuntu?
<peepsalot> hi elijah
<blaker> im using xubuntu
<elijah>  i've installed ubuntu edgy on my laptop, can i connect it to a TV using the tv-out cable?
<Sleepy_Coder> ubuntu. :)
<blenderhead001> ubuntu
<EADG_> KU here
<donkeyofdarkness> kubuntu
<KHatfull> hi, just ran a command line Feisty install and realized the installer didn't ask me for a username/password, is there a defualt?
<blaker> yes elijah
<blaker> i just set that up for myself
<peepsalot> blaker, using xubuntu right now
<blaker> 30 mins ago
<IowaDave> plain u
<elijah> i just tried the function F8 but it didn't
<bitmess> peepsalot: no it loads gnome I get the jungle music then about 5 seconds later it locks completely, I try ctrl-alt bkspace and try to get another session. nothing. I don't really know where to start troubleshooting the problem
<blaker> its just a quick change to xorg.cong
<blaker> .conf
<blaker> lemme find the article i used
<darnell> whats the directory that holds the sounds?
<darnell> i want to change the sound system
<Raptor45> bitmess, you could hit ctr-alt-f1 before you actually login
<mordof> hey how do i run a .run file, lol.. i'm kinda new -.-
<Raptor45> bitmess, but I wouldn't know where to look for a problem
<limaunion> wastrel: thks for your reply. You're probably right, I wonder where should I configure now what must happen when someone press ctrl+alt+del
<MoLE_> KHatfull, has the install finished and rebooted?
<donkeyofdarkness> mordof> chmod +x /path/to/file
<bimberi> KHatfull: it should have asked you.  boot into recovery mode and 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd', that will tell you the username.  then you can use 'passwd <username>' to set a known password
<peepsalot> bitmess, yeah, i'm not very good with such things, but you can try scrounging in various log files.  might need to boot from LiveCD to get to them if it's always locked up
<donkeyofdarkness> mordof> then you can double click it prolly
<st3v3dnd> Anyone know how to make Totem not close after a video ends?
<blaker> is it nvidia elijah?
<mordof> ty
<elijah> yuh nvidia
<bitmess> Raptor45:  I can launch an xterm but I don't know exactly where to look for the problem. Some sort of log maybe??
<blaker> NvidiaTvOut
<blaker> oops
<blaker> hang on
<elijah> its a dell latitude laptop
<IowaDave> gotta go count the chickens. g'night :)
<blaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<blaker> read that
<peepsalot> bitmess, if you can launch an xterm, then how is it locked up?
<Raptor45> bitmess, sorry, I really don't know enough to help further
<blaker> it was very simple elijah
<mordof> GAH
<mordof> ati doesn't have drivers up to date enough for this
<KHatfull> mole: yes
<hurt> someone have a problem with a dell laptop?
<peepsalot> someone have any vary vague questions?
<bitmess> I can select my session before logging in and xterminal is an option there. Also I am running from a live cd now.
<KHatfull> bimberi: I'll try, thanks
<peepsalot> *very*
<elijah> yuh maybe it's simple but not for a noob like me
<philwhln> does anyone know how to copy a whole partition to another partition?
<hurt> elijah whats the problem
<blaker> elijah, its simple for anyone
<blaker> if you can open a terminal it tells you the rest
<blaker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<kitsuneofdoom> can I downgrade from xorg 7.2.0 to xorg 7.0.0 in Feisty?
<darnell> i wish i could come in here one time and get my questions answered
<elijah> ok thanks, i'll just read
<blaker> lol i know darnell
<Toma-> kitsuneofdoom: why would you want to do that?
<mordof> can anyone help me get ati drivers working? i'm running fiesty fawn and an x1950xtx
<blaker> it doesn't help that you have a black mans name darnell, people that use linux dont tend to like blacks
<limaunion> philwhln: you should check 'dd'
<mordof> feisty.. ? *
<kitsuneofdoom> Toma-: vendor graphics card drivers.
<donkeyofdarkness> philwhln  yeah
<philwhln> cheers limaunion. i'll check it
<Toma-> kitsuneofdoom: ...what drivers?
<kitsuneofdoom> Toma-: Matrox
<Toma-> yikes!
<philwhln> donkeyofdarkness oh yeah! :)
<Dabian> Raptor45: I need to install a 32-bit version of firefox also, right?
<Raptor45> I have a G7 mouse, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/G7Mouse breaks X... what needs to be changed to get those buttons working?
<bitmess> DOes Gnome make a log? My Gnome is broken and I can get it up
<st3v3dnd> darnell: I hear you. I usually try posting in here, but rarely get an answer. I generally have better luck at ubuntuforums.org
<peepsalot> bitmess, ~/.xsession_errors many other log files in /var/log  you can check the dates to see the most recently written to, use tail to see the last few lines in them, etc
<Raptor45> Dabian, no... did you get my msg?
<Toma-> kitsuneofdoom: they should be compatible with 7.2 if theyre written for 7.0
<Dabian> Raptor45: The "hey?" one?
<Raptor45> Dabian, yeah
<asherZ> anyone know how to enable my razer diamondback plazma mouse in ubuntu feisty??
<Dabian> Raptor45: No  :P
<bitmess> peepsalot: Thanks, ill go check that out
<Dabian> Raptor45: (Just kidding, I got it :)
<getoo> yes it woks
<demonspork> How would I set it up so that Keybinds set for applications run in Wine always work, whether or not you have the app focused?
<darnell> maybe so..
<darnell> the users of linux are bias
<darnell> interesting
<kitsuneofdoom> Toma-: so, if I fiddle with the installer script it might work?
<donkeyofdarkness> philwhln> you get my /msg ?
<phy3> darnell, maybe it is blaker that is biased
<Toma-> kitsuneofdoom: sure. check out the --help option with ./configure (if thats one of the steps) as you can setup the install dirs/locations and all that jazz
<darnell> perhaps, but that isnt what is important to me.
<bitmess> what is in the backups folder in /var/backups? Is this like system restore or something?
<peepsalot> bitmess, i once completely messed up my gnome, but I found that it worked if I created a new user and logging in as them.  did you ever have Gnome working on this computer?
<kitsuneofdoom> Toma-: a custom install script. GPU vendors hate us
<Toma-> my god.
<mordof> gah, my video drivers are currently a generic vesa driver x.x
<GuyFromHell> can anyone help me figure out why i get the error http://rafb.net/p/NTkVtj70.html when i'm trying to run X with the ati drivers
<Toma-> well see if there are any options you can pass with --help
<mordof> someone please help XD
<mordof> i need ati drivers and don't know where to get them, lol
<mordof> (ones on the ati site aren't new enough)
<synjet> guyfromhell: use pastebin
<phy3> DARNELL -- sudo find / -name *.wav | grep wav
<GuyFromHell> synjet, err, would it make a difference?
<wastrel> the grep isn't necessary there
<GuyFromHell> either way, my xorg.conf is http://rafb.net/p/NTkVtj70.html
<phy3> true, it was aholdover from before I added sudo for the directories it couldn't access
<wastrel> nor is sudo really, any system sounds would be world readable
<phy3> then try it without jeez
<darnell> great, thank you
<bitmess> peepsalot: Yeah, it's been running for a while now. I tried logging in as to another account and it bombed too. I think the last I did was install some NTFS mounting software.
<hierro> does anybody have an link to zabbix install tutorial in ubuntu 7.04?
<GuyFromHell> err, scratch that, i changed ati to vesa to log into xchat
<wastrel> nothing is ever good enough for me :]  sry phy3
<phy3> that's ok
<GuyFromHell> nevermind, will just reformat
<phy3> I'm here for entertainment only
<asherZ> how can i enable sound in flash 9 @ firefox @ ubuntu 7.04?
<hierro> does anybody have an link to zabbix install tutorial in ubuntu 7.04?
<maycolito> good night room
<maycolito> I have an issue
<asherZ> gn
<maycolito> turns out I just installed feisty a while ago
<maycolito> and this computer will not shutdown
<maycolito> I saw a couple of threads about this on the forum
<mordof> -.- nobody wants to help me get ati drivers? lol
<maycolito> but they were not closed or answered
<mordof> i'm so lost x.x
<peepsalot> bitmess, pastebin your .xsession_errors, i bet there is a clue in there.  maybe someone will be able to help.  I have to go eat now, but might be able to help later if you are still on.
<bitmess> peepsalot: Yeah I installed ntfs-3g
<maycolito> allright
<bitmess> peepsalot: thanks
<wastrel> mordof:  follow the howto on the wiki
<mneptok> blaker: no more racist comments, kthx
<spacefrog> hi
<donkeyofdarkness> mordof> ubuntuguide
<mordof> ohh i forgot about the wiki
<donkeyofdarkness> mordof> ubuntuguide.org
<spacefrog> how can i connect to my wireless network with WPA?
<spacefrog> All i see is WEP
<wastrel> meh.
<wastrel> !ati | mordof
<ubotu> mordof: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MSTK> does anyone know of a CLI editor that allows simple RTF formatting? (bold, etc?)
<mneptok> spacefrog: which release?
<spacefrog> feisty
<computer13137__> Hello
<mneptok> spacefrog: NetWorkManager isn't doing WPA?
<mneptok> s/W/w/
<spacefrog> mneptok, nope
<spacefrog> I dont see WPA there
<UnluckyMike> spacefrog: are you using a rt61 card
<spacefrog> only WEP HEX / WEP ASCII
<Harzilein> hi
<mneptok> spacefrog: "there" where?
<spacefrog> im not sure
<spacefrog> Under Network
<bitmess> does this mean anything to anyone? ubuntu-feisty ssh-agent[5964] : error: Unknown message 252
<UnluckyMike> spacefrog: lspci | grep Network
<computer13137> Question.  If I start something in SSH, like a wget file download... is there any way I can set it so the task continues even if I disconnect from SSH?
<mneptok> spacefrog: click the NM applet in the top GNOME panel
<UnluckyMike> spacefrog: run tha in a terminal
<mneptok> computer13137: screen
<computer13137> mneptok -- is there a help page on that?
<mneptok> computer13137: man screen
<Nelo> Hello, I have a sound problem.  Mplayer mozilla plugin works great but flash (flash free) work witout audio. I did seach the forums and suggests to change the dsp from auto to aoss. I did that. now flash audio works, but mplayer does not. any ideas how to fix this?
<wastrel> <3 screen
<Harzilein> i'm a debian user and hang out on #xfce, every time i support ubuntu users i feel like i am wasting my time because of the ubuntu ways of doing things... are there app-specific ubuntu channels?
<wastrel> Harzilein:  #xubuntu ?
<demonspork> how do I set up Wine for ALSA audio?
<computer13137> neptok--  No manual entry for screen
<Punkunity> i need help i think
<evan_> lol
<Harzilein> wastrel: that's where he came from
<wastrel> computer13137:  you'll prolly have to install screen first
<Harzilein> wastrel: said it was too noisy there
<Punkunity> i got my sound to work on feisty thanks to this rooms help , but it seems like it wont get REALLY LOUD anymore...
<spacefrog> UnluckyMike, that command didnt return anything
<mneptok> computer13137: what OS are you using?
<computer13137> mneptok -- Ubuntu Edgy
<mneptok> computer13137: screen has been a default package for a long time
<wastrel> Harzilein:  dunno i never hang out there.
<UnluckyMike> spacefrog: are you using a pci wireless card
<Harzilein> wastrel: tried to spoon-feed my quick solution with a screenshot, problem was that xubuntu uses the launcher panel applet mostly instead of panel launchers
<mneptok> computer13137: which screen
<UnluckyMike> do you know the model
<sanityx> I have a bunch of filenames in a text file
<spacefrog> UnluckyMike, yes.. and it can see my wireless network.
<sanityx> howcome when I do cat textfile | rm
<Harzilein> wastrel: but how should i _know_ that?
<computer13137> imneptok-- Whichever one I need....
<sanityx> it says missing operand
<wastrel> i don't use xfce, so no idea what you're talking about
<oscuro_> guyys
<mneptok> computer13137: type "which screen" in a terminal
<Harzilein> wastrel: it's really like ubuntu forces its ways on the other support channels
<oscuro_> I screwed up my keyboard.
<computer13137> It just blanks
<Perrako> Can anyone give me a hand on a device issue?
<UnluckyMike> spacefrog: then your drivers don't support wpa though the network-manager
<computer13137> Just goes back to the consle
<zedfloyd> im a newbie, i need help instaling a driver for the first time
<computer13137> *console
<spacefrog> oh, i see
<MSTK> how do I get emacs to run from the CLI?
<oscuro_> symbols arent were they-re supposed to be
<Perrako> I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=24e2f7214ff7fe09989bf7cede69def2&t=277388
<Q3Man> I'm looking at taking a win2k domani server to the shooting range, and I'd like to replace it with something more ubuntuish. Is samba mature enough to handle WinXP domain authentication/logins?
<Punkunity> i adjust all my master sound levels to max, but it doesnt seem to be all the way up loud anyone help me please?
<mneptok> computer13137: sudo apt-get install screen
<wastrel> Harzilein:  it's the same as any popular distro, when red hat was king we all had to figure out how to deal with red hat users
<Nelo> Hello, I have a sound problem.  Mplayer mozilla plugin works great but flash (flash free) works witout audio. I did seach the forums and suggests to change the dsp from auto to aoss. I did that. now flash audio works, but mplayer does not. any ideas how to fix this?
<UnluckyMike> spacefrog: run lspci in a terminal and look through it for any network related items
<computer13137> mneptok -- OK
<Perrako> The problem right now is that i've got more than 10 devices, so I can't bind udev to event9 -- that's already taken.
<wastrel> Q3Man:  samba 3 can act as a nt4 PDC, but dan't be an active directory domain controller
<mneptok> Harzilein: Xubuntu makes no huge changes to XFCE functionality
<wastrel> Q3Man:  it's non-trivial to set up however
<zedfloyd> installing an nvidia driver... can somone give me a hint on how to get started?
<Perrako> However, I can't bind to something like event15 since linux either creates event0 through event9, or if you have more than 10, up through the very last plugged in item (e.g. stops at event11 if you have 12 devices plugged in)
<Black_Mask> good evening. I have removed sun-java5 and replaced it with sun-java6 by enabling backported repository in Synaptics Package Manager. Now, when I type java in termina, it says 'bash: command not found', although sun java plugin tool and policy icon are installed in gnome's application menus
<Harzilein> mneptok: yeah, once i realized he meant the launcher applet instead of just launchers i stopped being confused
<catid> does anyone know how to back up evolution email?
<Q3Man> yeah, that's what I've run into.. I've tried to setup a few VM's and authenticate against them... with minimal success
<zedfloyd> i have downloaded the file already
<mneptok> Harzilein: in any event, complaining about Ubuntu system architecture decisions is not apprpriate for #ubuntu
<Perrako> Is there a way to make it create something like event15 on boot? I can't reference an event that doesn't exist
<zedfloyd> anyone?
<mneptok> zedfloyd: you don't need anything from nVidia
<UnluckyMike> zedfloyd: the drivers are in the repositories
<zedfloyd> oh
<mneptok> zedfloyd: just use tho restricted drivers manager
<mneptok> *the
<Oewyn> What bittorrent application would you guys suggest if i wanted use avoid gui based implementations like azureus, preferably with the ability to run it as a daemon w/ a CL/Web interface?
<zedfloyd> Mneptok, how do i access them?
<catid> mneptok: is there a way to use that approach if you have compiled your own kernel?
<ieldib> Hey everybody
<Harzilein> mneptok: just wanted someone to sympathize with me ;)
<mneptok> Oewyn: btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<Black_Mask> Oewyn ktorrent?
<demonspork> I need help setting up Wine to use ALSA
<mneptok> catid: nope. not without package dissection
<ieldib> can anyone tell me why ubuntu refuses to go past 640x480  when a kvm is hooked upto it :(
<computer13137> mneptok -- So if I type "screen" it will keep that stuff running after I close SSH?
<yehweh> zedfloyd: system>admin>restricted drivers
<Harzilein> mneptok: but wastrel's point is right, when we had all those suse users on ircnet #linux.de it was basically the same
<mneptok> computer13137: screen $nameofapp
<maycolito> anybody knows how to fix the issue where ubuntu will not finish shutting down
<maycolito> ?
<Harzilein> mneptok: the first thing we'd tell them was to turn off yast ;)
<wastrel> computer13137:  you start screen, then you run the command then you detach from the screen session
<modern> Hello
<computer13137> mneptok --  So like "screen wget www.google.com/file.zip"?
<catid> would anyone happen to know how to back up evolution email or install Ubuntu with LVM?
<wastrel> screen bubbles merrily away until you reattach
<Oewyn> I haven't really looked into any yet, just asking for advice as to which ones i should look at
<mneptok> computer13137: exactly
<mneptok> Oewyn: btlaunchmanycurses.bittornado
<Black_Mask> maycolito that happened to me earlier in the morning today (6.10 edgy) but then i simply gave the power button a single press and it shut down cleanly
<maycolito> yeah
<maycolito> Black_Mask:
<mneptok> Oewyn: i seed Ubuntu releases from Montreal with nothing else. that should tell you something. :)
<maycolito> Black_Mask: I know what you mean
<donkeyofdarkness> I always do sudo halt
<vbabiy> hey guys any way to avoid this on boot [  121.404000]   CIFS VFS: Error connecting to IPv4 socket. Aborting operation
<vbabiy> [  121.404000]   CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -113
<maycolito> Black_Mask: and I've been doing the same thing
<vbabiy> i use wireless
<oscuro_> anybody could help me..I screwd up my kb.
<donkeyofdarkness> I have a button that does kdesu halt
<MoLE_> Black_Mask, have you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<oscuro_> symbols
<Black_Mask> maycolito: however, i have never encountered any kind of shutdown or restart issue with KDE
<maycolito> Black_Mask: but that kind of kills the whole beauty of being able to leave a scheduled shutdown
<oscuro_> theyre not where they should be
<modern> private
<maycolito> Hm, well I'm now using gnome and kde
<vbabiy> anyone?
<DarkED> hmm... what would cause gnome-settings-daemon to segfault?
<catid> would anyone happen to know how to back up evolution email or install Ubuntu with LVM?
<maycolito> but it gets to the last point and then hags
<oscuro_> I was messing up with xorg
<oscuro_> new monitor
<oscuro_> but ...
<maycolito> you can even switch terminals
<maycolito> but can't login to anyone of them
<maycolito> so part of the system is actually still awake
<Black_Mask> umm lol
<donkeyofdarkness> zomg u brokd it
<maycolito> somebody was sugesting me to check the system logs
<Black_Mask> maycolito hold on a second
<drowe> Problem.  My folks HDD crashed (running Windows) my mom buys music from WalMart, DRM'd WMA files.  I cloned the drive using ntfsclone, can mount the drive and see the files.  Anyone know a way to manually backup the license files, so once I restore the system (not *nix ready yet) I can restore her music?
<maycolito> ok
<mneptok> catid: rsync -avh --delete --progress --stats ~/.evolution/ /path/to/backup/
<drowe> I thought the *nix crowd might have the answer
<Black_Mask> MoLE_: nope
<donkeyofdarkness> drowe play them and record the playback
<mneptok> drowe: please ask Windows questions elsewhere
<donkeyofdarkness> That will remove any DRM
<mneptok> drowe: ##windows
<KHatfull> bimberi: worked, thanks, appreciate it
<mapez> I mounted my windows drive last week sda and I rebooted and majestically my hdd wont mount anymore.
<MoLE_> Black_Mask, try it.
<thelostpatrol> how do i make VLC the default player?
<maycolito> allright I think I will put it on my list of things to investigate about.
<catid> mneptok: so just make a copy of .evolution?  good, thanks
<drowe> donkeyofdarkness: can't play DRM'd WMAs in Ubuntu as far as I know...
<mneptok> maycolito: try passing "noacpi" to the kernel at boot
<donkeyofdarkness> You could always redownload them off gnutella
<drowe> mneptok: is there really a ##windows channel?  never knew...
<skt> drowe: the first thing to remember is not to buy DRMd WMAs
<thelostpatrol> how do i make VLC the default player?
<mneptok> drowe: sweartagawd.
<maycolito> I know you should add that in the grub meny file
<MoLE_> thelostpatrol, for which media files do you want to make it default?
<maycolito> but add it clean in another line ?
<thelostpatrol> MoLE_, video
<maycolito> or apend it to the line where it has the video
<thelostpatrol> all video
<maycolito> I mean the kernel
<bruenig> thelostpatrol, right click on a video file, go to properties change the open with
<MoLE_> thelostpatrol, .avi files?
<bruenig> thelostpatrol, you will have to do that for each type of file you want it to be default for
<demonspork> When I run Ventrilo through Wine, I can't hear sound from any other application on the system.  If I launch another application that uses sound first, Ventrilo sound won't work.  Can anyone help me figure out how to fix this?
<vbabiy> how can i tell a bash script to run in terminal by default
<thelostpatrol> bruenig, thanks
<MoLE_> thelostpatrol, what bruenig said
<maycolito> mneptok: where do I add that "noacpi"? should I add it in a clean line in the menu file of my grub ?
<thelostpatrol> thanks guys that was simple
<thelostpatrol> :)
<peepsalot> bitmess
<brentc4m> in virtualbox, can i close the main window when a vm is running?
<donkeyofdarkness> DRM is a very bad thing
<brentc4m> i don't really want to try it out
<brentc4m> :)
<bitmess> peepsalot: hello, no luck really
<mneptok> maycolito: no, edit the default boot line during startup to include that. see if it helps.
<peepsalot> oops
<maycolito> allright I'll google something about passing that into the kernel about booting
<mneptok> demonspork: you don't fix it. it's ESD vs OSS vs ALSA.
<bimberi> KHatfull: cool, np :)
<maycolito> I'm sure I will find something on passing kernel commands at boot itme
<maycolito> I mean time
<maycolito> thanks that should hellp
<mneptok> maycolito: "Press <esc> to enter the GRUB menu"
<maycolito> allright
<Black_Mask> The popular filesharing application LimeWire released Debian packages for Ubuntu. The latest LimeWire release is tested on Ubuntu Edgy and Kubuntu Edgy/Feisty, and both the free and pro versions are available for download
<waeoo> Is there any way to disable the beeps/bell from the case speaker during tab-completion and whatnot?
<waeoo> Not for gnome-terminal either, for any tty/getty session.
<Lathiat> waeoo: "rmmod pcspkr" is a bit of a hack way to do it
<waeoo> wooo, that did the job. ;D
<teethdood> Yahoo seems to have blocked GAIM from connecting
<teethdood> can anyone confirm?
<Black_Mask> teeth ?
<Black_Mask> lol
<zedfloyd> has anyone installed beryl?
<MSTK> teethdood - yahoo works on GAIM for me.
<MSTK> zedfloyd - yeah, most of us.  need any help?
<UnluckyMike> zedfloyd: yes
<teethdood> MSTK, thanks
<Black_Mask> teeth yahoo works on gaim over here
<rbil> zedfloyd: I imagine, thousands have
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18909/ can some one tell me why feisty is so problematic?
<yehweh> gaim seems to be working fine for me!
<zedfloyd> what do i need to know? is there a specific download for unbutu
<demonspork> How do I play a DVD on Ubuntu?
<MSTK> what's your graphics card, zedfloyd?
<teethdood> weird...I can log into yahoo mail but not yahoo IM anymore
<zedfloyd> i have a nvidia 7900
<zedfloyd> i have enabled the drivers
<hikyuu_> i need to get a nividia card
<MSTK> if your drivers are all set, you can run  sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<UnluckyMike> zedfloyd: you installed the nvidia-glx-new already?
<hikyuu_> ati just cant support linux
<MSTK> then beryl-manager &
<SpeakerMania> I have a terible question that is bugging me, but no one will give me a straight answer.
<Julius> hi, i'm trying to install the nm-applet... but I can't seem to get it to turn up in my panel... any ideas?
<peepsalot> demonspork, you need non-free codecs installed.  i think there are instructions on ubuntuguide.org
<yehweh> teethdood: I googed in to check and now Im stuck on yahoo with this guy I dont want to chat with :(
<zedfloyd> mike, i dont know, i just enabled the nvidia drivers
<wastrel> Julius:  i think you need the notification area
<yehweh> I ment logged
<teethdood> yehweh, hehe take one for the team
<Julius> wastrel: tks will try it out...!
<peepsalot> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_play_DVDs
<SpeakerMania> Is it possible to build a driver for my winmodem? I used the utility from Linmodems and it said it wasn't. Is it possible?
<zedfloyd> MSTK, what is sudo apt-get?? help
<yehweh> lol yeah I guess
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18909/ can some one tell me why feisty is so problematic?
<sanityx> Anybody know if you can get an equalize in Banshee?
<peepsalot> SpeakerMania, i think what you want is ndiswrapper
<Julius> wastrel: little ripper tks!
<rummik> how do i rout joystick events to keyboard events?
<SpeakerMania> @peepsalot: Can you give more detail?
<berent> AGPGART and libGLcore problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18909/ can some one tell me why feisty is so problematic?
<MSTK> zedfloyd - type it into the terminal.
<cilaes> FEISTY: Toshiba Laptop, no sound. ANYTHING NEW ON THIS? seems like there is ZERO support on this issue
<bullgard4> What means 'to seek' in regard with the program 'xine'?
<hikyuu_> how i mine 4 fsh?
<peepsalot> SpeakerMania, actually i might be wrong, ndiswrapper is mainly for wireless cards as I understand it, but what is does is it allows you to use windows drivers under linux
<hikyuu_> >.>
<SpeakerMania> I'll look into it.
<crimsun> cilaes: huh?  There's plenty of support.  What's the issue?
<SpeakerMania> Thanks, btw.
<peepsalot> np
<thelostpatrol> toshiba laptop here, plenty of support today for me
<zedfloyd> MSTK... what is the terminal?
<cilaes> crimsun: I've had zero support on this issue since I installed feisty on this laptop about a week ago. it's like everything is ignored. even some research seems like there is no fix
<cilaes> crimsun, but anywho, no sound. whatsoever. IT detects the card, etc, but no sound.
<crimsun> cilaes: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<yehweh> zedfloyd: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<MSTK> !terminal | zedfloyd
<ubotu> zedfloyd: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zedfloyd> fiesty
<SpeakerMania> I don't think ndiswrapper will work...
<johnt> Hi Folks. Is there a way for me to get beryl-manager to start up on boot??
<yehweh> you can enable desktop effects using the gui if you dont want use cli
<berent> AGPGART and libGLcore problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18909/ can some one tell me why feisty is so problematic?
<MSTK> johnt - yes.  System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<rbil> johnt: just load beryl-manager in your sessions startup
<MSTK> add beryl-manager as a startup program
<SpeakerMania> okay, simpler question: Can I have GRUB boot to windows automatically instead of Ubuntu?
<wobx> johnt: put beryl-manager into gnome -> system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup programs
<SpeakerMania> The windows drive is HDD1 in BIOS; Linux is HDD2
<AdamKili> ok. i need some serious help. We had a laptop w/ a broken motherboard and we bought a new one, but the one has issues. It seems like it doesn't have any bios loaded, and i can't find the bios online. Any suggestions on how to fix?
<peepsalot> johnt, there you need to find "Session" settings in your menu and you can add it from there
<cilaes> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/468469
<SpeakerMania> AdamKili, completely unrelated to Ubuntu
<zedfloyd> ok i found the terminal... now what do i need to do to get and instal beryl??
<SpeakerMania> Unless you plan on running Ubuntu on it...
<SpeakerMania> In which case I will gladdly help
<johnt> Thanks all   resolved so easily :-)
<Flannel> zedfloyd: #ubuntu-effects will get you all setup (check topic, if nothing else)
<AdamKili> i do, speakermania
<SpeakerMania> Alright. give me some specs on the computer you need the bios for.
<SpeakerMania> AKA the motherboard type
<blckcts> guys, do u know how to use a .cpp file? its a fix for a plugin i compiled earlier.
<cilaes> blckcts: G++
<AdamKili> it's a compaq presario v2000
<blckcts> c++ u mean
<peepsalot> AdamKili, i think a motherboard without bios is worthless, AFAIK you need a working BIOS to be able to install/update a new BIOS
<kvidell> C#!
<peepsalot> AdamKili, unless you swap out the physical chip
<cilaes> blckcts: Right. G++ is a C++ compiler =] 
<yehweh> lol
<SpeakerMania> Looking for a chip right now dude.
<cilaes> crimsun: did you take a look at that?
<johnt> Another Q, if I may.. How do I change the name of my computer..
<cilaes> blckcts: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MSTK> how would I add new sessions?
<blckcts> so its not dependable on anything
<SpeakerMania> 	Compaq Presario V2000~14.4" Brightview/DVD Burner, right?
<peepsalot> johnt i think the command is just hostname
<SpeakerMania> Mobile AMD Sempron Processor 3100++ 787 MHz, 224 MB RAM, etc
<crimsun> cilaes: I'm busy w/ alsa ATM.  I'll look as soon as I can.
<johnt> peepsalot: Just open the terminal And change the hostname ??
<AdamKili> DVD drive: CD burner. and it currently has a Turion 64, but i also have a Sempron from the non-working motherboard
<Flannel> !hostname | peepsalot, johnt
<ubotu> peepsalot, johnt: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Punkunity> so i need an introduction to the computer underworld of bots, and unity
<Parmenion> lol Punkunity
<SpeakerMania> Give me the motherboard specs.
<Punkunity> down with corporate america,
<SpeakerMania> the new one
<Punkunity> down with microsoft, and apple, and steve jobs, and bill gates
<Punkunity> fags
<Parmenion> !warn Punkunity
<johnt> Thanks people :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warn punkunity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Punkunity> thx for all the headaches guys
<peepsalot> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Krondor> I tried visiting the FAQ but it doesn't seem to be loading for me.. Does anyone have a workaround for Flash 9 on 64 bit Ubuntu 7.04?
<Parmenion> lol thanks peepsalot
<Punkunity> parmenion whats up mna, im just kidding
<Parmenion> i know, but the code of conduct Punkunity
<Punkunity> oh the F word hahaha
<abasinisvacant> i'm sure punkunity meant ''cigarette'
<Parmenion> we must adhere to the code :P
<Punkunity> man IRC is so sensitive with words....geeezz
<Punkunity> no i meant a bundle of sticks
<Parmenion> no matter how anal the code is .
<cilaes> crimsun: just let me know. this has been an ignored problem for what it seems like EVERYONE since feisty has been released.
<peepsalot> abasinisvacant, or a bundle of sticks
<bimberi> !flash64 | Krondor (not sure if this applies to flash9 but worth a look)
<ubotu> Krondor (not sure if this applies to flash9 but worth a look): You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<abasinisvacant> peepsalot lol yeah
<Parmenion> Punkunity: i think jobs is cool
<catid> does anyone know of a good program like GetRight?  ie. one that downloads bits of the same file from several servers
<Punkunity> yeah hes not too bad i guess
<crimsun> cilaes: it's definitely not being ignored.  We just haven't fixed it correctly yet, and I'm not going to break everyone else's install.
<Punkunity> just read an article about how the iPod came to be
<SpeakerMania> Can I have GRUB boot to windows automatically instead of Ubuntu? The windows drive is HDD1 in BIOS; Linux is HDD2
<blckcts> cilaes: so i just go to the directory and do a g++ name.cpp ?
<AdamKili> SpeakerMania: what exactly do you need to know? I am NOT a hardware person. i deal in software
<Punkunity> pretty good stuff in WIRED magazine Nov issue, also has a good article on Atheists
<nightwonderer> anyone know why i dont see ubuntu 6.10 on the download page on the ubuntu site?
<Parmenion> Punkunity: i love the ipod earphones .... they let me listen to my music at a softer volume
<Flannel> SpeakerMania: yeah, edit grub menu to change the "default" to your windows
<Krondor> bimberi:  Thanks that looks promising, though I don't like having to load 32bit firefox just for one plugin.. guess I can't be picky (argh Adobe fix your stuff).
<peepsalot> catid, i think wget can do that, but it is not a fancy GUI program.  I just know that it can be very powerful if you8 know how to use it
<Parmenion> nightwonderer: you have to select edgy manually
<SpeakerMania> Can I edit GRUB to boot to the windows drive?
<Parmenion> cant just choose downoad
<Parmenion> SpeakerMania: yes
<Punkunity> i cant get feisty to see my iPod Nano, it only sees the shuffle..
<bimberi> Krondor: np :)
<catid> peepsalot: not so sure of that, but i'll look
<SpeakerMania> How would I do that?
<nightwonderer> how u do that m8?
<cilaes> crimsun: So what's the word? Soon? Can I downgrade or anything? I hope reinstalling windows isn't my only choice for immediatesound...
<Parmenion> Punkunity: theres a module for it .... search for gipod
<Black_Mask> MoLE_: it worked :)
<Parmenion> or use kde's amaroK
<Parmenion> that has built in ipod support
<Parmenion> i use gnomad2 for my Creative Zen V Plus
<Punkunity> got nothing on that parmenion
<Krondor> one last question, I have an NVidia 8800 GTS and I already found the thread about the NVidia driver bug with libwfb, but outside of X bootsplash won't work.  It does on the 32 bit live CD so maybe it's a 64bit issue.  Anyone seen this?
<Parmenion> amaroK ?
<Black_Mask> amarok has support for psp too
<Parmenion> that has built in support for the pod
<Punkunity> well i got one return on google but i cant read jap parmenion
<Parmenion> lol :P
<nightwonderer> how do u select it manual
<Krondor> I heart Amarok!
<Parmenion> search in synaptic
<nightwonderer> i dont see where to
<catid> peepsalot: no wget does not appear to be able to do that
<_7E6h> i'm booted into a regular ubuntu installation; i also have the boot/install ubuntu cd in my drive..  can i just start an installation from here, or do i have to actually boot the cd to do it?
<Parmenion> system->admin-> synaptic package manager
<Punkunity> amarok doesnt really work all that well, but it does see the shuffle just not the nano parmenion
<Black_Mask> amarok is life!
<SpeakerMania> How would I edit GRUB?
<rummik> how do i use a joypad as the arrow keys on a keyboard?
<Parmenion> Punkunity: O.o
<nightwonderer> Laughing Out Loud i dont have edgy so no synaptic
<SpeakerMania> hotwire it baby
<Parmenion> ill go check with my own nano
<Punkunity> i got a better psp prog black_mask
<Punkunity> ??? parmenion
<Flannel> nightwonderer: Synaptic is on all versions
<Parmenion> actually my sisters ... but hey who cares :P eh Punkunity
<Black_Mask> Punkunity: such as?
<MSTK> does anyone know of a CLI text editor that supports simple RTF? (uinderline, bold...)
<Flannel> SpeakerMania: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Punkunity> PSPVC
<Black_Mask> lol
<AdamKili> peepsalot: i think swapping the BIOS chip is the best option I have right now. How can I tell which one it is? there seems to be a few chips that are swappable
<Punkunity> balck_mask
<demonspork> How do I play DVDs on Ubuntu?  instructions from ubuntuguide.org did not accomplish my goal
<SpeakerMania> I'll poston the ubuntu forums, thanks!
<Black_Mask> pspvc is old news to me :|
<Lilacor> demonspork: what are you currently trying to use to play DVDs?
<Flannel> !dvd | demonspork
<ubotu> demonspork: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Punkunity> i dont even own an ipod guys, ive been using linux for a week now
<Parmenion> Punkunity: whoot =) me too Punkunity
<Flannel> demonspork: thats because ubuntuguide isn't the official documentation, the official wiki is much better
<Lilacor> _7E6h: you should be able to boot the CD to start the installation
<Punkunity> oh is amarok that much better black_mask ?
<Parmenion> actually its been an on and off dalliance over the past four years
<phy3> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<demonspork> Flannel I tried those instructions as well
<demonspork> Flannel they didn't work for me :(
<RobbieCrash> I have a 4gb fat16 partition that I cannot resize, and would like to avoid having to format straight out because of the data I have on it. Is there any way to force ubuntu to mount it so that I can view the data, get it off, and then partition it to 2gb instead of 4?
<AdamKili> peepsalot: u there?
<Punkunity> i have VMware too, but they dont see the nano, maybe cause i have the wrong connection, but it says it is charging, but its an FM thingy
<RobbieCrash> Or alternatively, to convert it to fat32
<crimsun> cilaes: if you can believe it, I'm actually at work, so some patience is greatly appreciated.
<_7E6h> Lilacor: i know that i can boot from the cd; id prefer not to reboot if i can just do it from here;  im installing to another partition (which is not currently mounted or in use)
<punsad> I've got a new compaq v6000z with broadcom wireless chip.  will this work 'automagically' with ubuntu?
<Flannel> demonspork: what didn't work about them?  What have you tried so far? etc
<peepsalot> AdamKili, i'm here, but I don't nkow anything about swapping BIOS chips, sorry
<SlickMcRunfast> How would I install gnome on a lamp server?
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: it should automagically work
<Parmenion> punsad: sadly ... no
<punsad> or do I need to download drivers and use ndiswrapper
<Parmenion> punsad: yes
<Flannel> SlickMcRunfast: install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<punsad> sounds like I need to download then
<RobbieCrash> Parmenion fat16 shouldn't be able to be more than 2gb
<AdamKili> peepsalot: ok thanks for the suggestion. I think i may be able to figure it out. I'll try.
<demonspork> I tried the instructions that ubotu gave a link t
<demonspork> to
<Black_Mask> Punkunity: all i know is that whenever i plug in my ipod or psp under KDE, amarok automatically detects both of them and loads media files into its playlists. It's like itunes. but itunes in windows supports ipod only whereas amarok does and will support many more devices in near future
<MoLE_> Black_Mask, great - well done
<SlickMcRunfast> Flannel: So sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<punsad> I've got xp pro on another partition... I should be able to find them there I suppose
<peepsalot> AdamKili, why do you think it has no BIOS?  what does it do on boot?
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: no idea then ..... maybe try backing up via thumbdrive ?
<Parmenion> and moving it to another box
<Flannel> SlickMcRunfast: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Black_Mask> MoLE_: yeah thanks :) now frostwire is working :)
<SlickMcRunfast> Flannel; Thanks
<SpeakerMania> Yeah, I cn't find any chips.
<Parmenion> Black_Mask: what happened to your frostwire ?
<Punkunity> black_mask i use feisty but i have KDE does amarok work better in KDE?? KDE keeps having problems, and its alot like windows..
<demonspork> Flannel, I used both the Gstreamer and Xine versions of Totem, VLC, some other random one that I just decided to install to test some more
<RobbieCrash> Parmenion, I can't view the data, so I can't back it up. If I could pull the data off the drive, I'd have no problem backing it up.
<Flannel> SlickMcRunfast: also, if you're planning on using it as a regular desktop, you'll want to switch to the desktop kernel from the server kernel, otherwise you may experience a bit of unresponsiveness in the mouse
<RobbieCrash> Or formating it after
<demonspork> and nothing worked with a DVD
<Punkunity> thx black_mask for the help on Linux Enlightenment
<Flannel> demonspork: did you install libdvdcss?
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: you wiped windows off it without backing it up ?
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: um.. osrry dumb qn
<crimsun> cilaes: I've just committed the fix for that.
<demonspork> Flannel I don't know, I am installing KDE so I can't get into synaptic to check
<Punkunity> parmenion i did the same thing about a week and a half ago, linux wrote over the top of XP i lost 120GB of picturwes and music
<crimsun> cilaes: you'll likely need model=auto, too.
<AdamKili> peepsalot: the power light comes on, and keyboard indicator LEDs (caps, scroll lock, etc) flash. the screen does not power up, and also the DVD LED flashes. nothing else
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: try getting to view it through a livecd
<Punkunity> ive told crimsum he kinda laughed
<Black_Mask> Parmenion: it was crashing under sun java 5. so i removed 5 and replaced it with sun java 6 but after installing the later, the command 'java' in terminal outputted "bash:java:command not found", which was fixed by typing sudo update-alternatives --config java and selecting the appropriate java from the options provided in the terminal. (credits MoLE_)
<crimsun> Punkunity: ...?
<rr72> how do i get apache working with upnp? whats a good ftp server and can it use upnp?
<Flannel> demonspork: Well, after youre done, check.  If you dont know, then most likely you haven't, which is why nothign works, you dont have the codec
<Punkunity> bryan_666 aka
<Punkunity> crimsum
<Parmenion> Punkunity: you should have known better before doing a manual install :P
<RobbieCrash> Parmenion it's not a windows drive, it's a 4gb sd card, that I screwed up formatting before and now I've got a gig and a half of pictures on it that I don't want to lose.
<Parmenion> Black_Mask: thanks ... i'll look into it myself... having frostwire problems myself
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: Oh!
<cilaes> crimsun: Sorry for the rush, I know what it's like. I've heard something about model=auto, where do I configure that? and when will the fix take place guestimate?
<Punkunity> i tried doing a dual boot with partition magic parmenion but ubuntu started doing retarted partitioning of its own
<demonspork> I have been copying and pasting code, a few lines at a time, so It may have been in there somewhere
<crimsun> cilaes: I'm not in charge of releasing kernels, so I don't have an ETA.
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: i dont really see how your going to back themup save going to a friend's house and transfering
<Punkunity> parmenion what kind of file system partition do you have linux installed on
<RobbieCrash> So nobody knows a way to force it to mount, or to pull the data off?
<Parmenion> Punkunity: reiserfs
<crimsun> cilaes: you need the one-line fix and modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && modprobe snd_hda_intel model=auto
<Punkunity> parmenion what the heck is that man\
<peepsalot> catid, oh, there is a firefox extension called flashgot that I think does what you want
<demonspork> lol, installing Konversation as I speak as part of KDE
<Black_Mask> Punkunity: that's what i have encountered too. sometimes (well, most of the times I would prefet to say) amarok would crash in gnome. But in kDE it works faster and doesn't ever crash
<RobbieCrash> Parmenion I've got a copy of the partition, but I can't mount that either. I've got all the data. But I need a way to view it
<Punkunity> parmenion i have ubuntu on an NTFS file system
<Monty_> is anyone having problems with installing 7.04? i am booting off the cd and it never gets to the desktop
<SlickMcRunfast> How long should the ubuntu-desktop install take?
<Parmenion> Punkunity: :P a filesystem which you can choose when you do a manual partiioning
<Punkunity> TY Black_Mask
<rr72> !tell me about upnp
<AdamKili> peepsalot: since the DVD LED flashes, it seems having a CD with a BIOS file on it would let it boot and fix itself. what do you think?
<Flannel> Monty_: did you verify the CD? (check it for defects)
<Parmenion> Punkunity: !?! how ?
<rr72> !tell me about ftp
<Monty_> yes - before i burned it
<cilaes> crimsun: will i have to do this in term only mode or is there a more simple way to fix the FATAL: snd_hda_intel is in use
<Punkunity> I do not even know but I can prove it if you wish parmenion, i thought it was a little wierd too
<AdamKili> rr72: try typing just !ftp
<AdamKili> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Flannel> Monty_: No no.  That's checking the md5.  You also need to check (using the option on the boot menu) that the CD burned correctly
<Parmenion> RobbieCrash: Cruddlets ... Im not that well-versed yes ... sorry =(
<rr72> AdamKili~ i want it in pm
<Parmenion> Punkunity: nice =)
<Monty_> ah - let me try that.... brbr
<crimsun> cilaes: you won't get it working without a module recompile.
<Flannel> rr72: so, message ubotu, and he'll reply in PM
<RobbieCrash> Parmenion no problem
<rr72> !pure-ftpd > me
<peepsalot> catid, actually flashgot itself is not a download manager but is made to be used in conjunction with one, the page lists some for linux: (Aria, cURL, Downloader 4 X, GNOME Gwget and KDE KGet, wxDFast )
<hikyuu_> hmmm, cedegas not even running installs anymore..
<RobbieCrash> I have a 4gb fat16 partition that I cannot resize, and would like to avoid having to format straight out because of the data I have on it. Is there any way to force ubuntu to mount it so that I can view the data, get it off, and then partition it to 2gb instead of 4?
<AdamKili> rr72: i don't know the text command to PM someone, but on my IRC client, i can just right-click on their username in this list, and PM them
<Punkunity> Black_Mask KDE is the one that keeps crashing Gnome never does, Konqueror crashes, and KDE always tells me that it just recovered from a serious crash when i switch to it from Gnome
<Flannel> RobbieCrash: Why can't you mount it?  You shouldn't have to force anything
<rr72> AdamKili~ please don't tell me about irc
<drew> AdamKili: /msg namehere texthere
<Parmenion> lol Punkunity .. then stick to Gnome :P
<peepsalot> AdamKili, i really don't think it is possible to boot in any way if you have no BIOS
<dyoz>  how do you check your ubuntu version from the command line?
<rr72> anyone suggest any ftp servers?
<AdamKili> thanks drew sorry rr72
<Flannel> dyoz: lsb_release -a
<Parmenion> anyone has a good bunch of bash aliases?
<rr72> AdamKili~ np
<dyoz> what if its from an image on a VPS
<Parmenion> i need to make my console life easier
<dyoz> it doesn't seem to be working for me
<Punkunity> why arent these OS' stable at all when they are expected to be pre-installed at Dell and other companies, anyone???
<cilaes> crimsun: Right, I understand that; but the modprobe... I've tried that before and it gave me the same error. will i need to be in console only?
<philwhln> limaunion. for copying a partition, do I need to use dd if both partitions are ext3 and on the same disk?
<Parmenion> Punkunity: they actually are
<Parmenion> much better than windows by far !
<RobbieCrash> Flannel because it's a 4gb fat16 partition, which means it's got a max partition size of 2gb
<Punkunity> XP never screwed up THAT badly in the 6 yrs or whatever that I have had it, only had HUGE virus problenms
<catid> peepsalot: most of those don't do what i want, but wxdfast does
<rr72> what ftp server do people recommend?
<Black_Mask> punkunity the OEM versions of 'those' OSs (LOL) are gonna come 'prestabled' :P 'cause dell doesnt ship products without rigorously testing 'em
<Punkunity> i guess you gotta give up to get up ay
<Parmenion> Punkunity: no bsods to be sure ... but please malware, viruses, privacy issues
<catid> peepsalot: i found the same pages you were looking at i think :)
<Chav3s> Hi. Are there more games like wesnoth ?
<Parmenion> not to mention stupid crap bugs
<Punkunity> that where i was getting to Black_mask, did you know that the CEO of Dell uses Ubuntu as his PRIMARY OS?
<Flannel> rr72: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html  recommends vsftpd
<rr72> ty Flannel
<Parmenion> Punkunity: yah
<Black_Mask> punk yeah he uses 7.04 feisty
<Flannel> !offtopic | Punkunity, Black_Mask
<ubotu> Punkunity, Black_Mask: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Punkunity> RIGHJT!!!
<Black_Mask> i have learn that from digg
<Black_Mask> *learnt
<Dabian> Chav3s: There are games.
<Parmenion> :P Black_Mask same
<disinterested> punkitty so does google
<Parmenion> XD
<rr72> Flannel~ do u know if thats possible to use upnp with that and why is that for 6.10?
<Punkunity> Flannel !bye
<Parmenion> lol, brb guys
<crimsun> cilaes: no, you can use  kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*)
<Black_Mask> brb
<Dabian> Chav3s: I dont remember wesnot very well.
<Hentai_jeff> Punk:right now ubuntu/linux in general is the better OS, if you know what you're doing that is
<disinterested> sorry punkunity
<Punkunity> disinterested?
<z0rz> I have an ATI X800 and I installed the ati drivers, and now I get a blank screen when I boot and for some reason I can't get to a terminal
<Hentai_jeff> Windows is still better for the normal consumer
<Chav3s> Dabian, it's a rpg, I guess. Battle for Wesnoth
<disinterested> google uses ubuntu for their os too
<Punkunity> windows isnt really better, just has alot more stuff added to it
<Punkunity> people like stuff
<drew> z0rz: i use x850xt, never heared of that problem.. you can't get to any terminal at all?
<catid> peepsalot: ha.  but of course the only download manager that does what i need has bugs that makes it crash
<rbil> Punkunity: didn't you read ubuto's message to you?
<Punkunity> disinterested whats up man with the sorry?
<peepsalot> catid, lol, sorry
<disinterested> all windows has going for it is the plug and play
<ste-foy> what is the best charset fot this network ?
<blake__> Is Ubuntu the most powerful operating system every created?
<Hentai_jeff> blake:hell no
<disinterested> i spelled ur name incorrectly
<drew> blake__: no =\
<Punkunity> rbil yeah and?
<rr72> blake__~ its all a matter of opinoin
<Hentai_jeff> if you get technical that is unix
<cilaes> disinterested: which in some cases is even BETTER in Ubuntu.
<rbil> Punkunity: well please follow it
<blake__> No, it's a matter of fact.
<disinterested> oh no doubt
<Punkunity> i did come here for help and so far i got a bunch, sorry if i started talkinng for 5 minutes...geez
<blake__> Windows is trusted by the US Government and is superior to the bug of Linux.
<AdamKili> well, thanks peepsalot, drew, & SpeakerMania. Methinks i will just return the motherboard for a refund because the guy said it "worked 100%"
<Hentai_jeff> otherwise why would there be so many derivatives of it
<peepsalot> AdamKili, you sure it is not a monitor issue?
<AdamKili> see you later
<Monty_> ok - i ran the cd check and got "no errors found"
<rr72> !troll > blake__
<demonspork> How do you guys think Ubuntu would run on a 2.Ghz core 2 duo and a GeForce 8800GTS?
<Hentai_jeff> blake:and we're talking about a governmant that can't do anything since Regan
<Punkunity> rbil check it man, just leave me alone, im not gonna sit here for 20 minutes off topic
<hikyuu_> mmmm, wow is installing tho :3
<demonspork> 2.4Ghz**
<blake__> thats anti-american
<blake__> GO FUCK URSELF
<blake__> I LOVE AMERICA
<blake__> I LOVE THIS COUNTRY!!
<rr72> !ohmy | blake__
<ubotu> blake__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<AdamKili> peepsalot: pretty sure. the monitor worked before, and it just sits there with those LEDs flashing, not doing anything else
<condor> hola pistolones
<hikyuu_> i think im just going to try and reinstall BF2142
<blake__> !ohmy | rr72
<ubotu> rr72: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<condor> i am latin american motherfucker
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<blake__> !ohmy | condor
<ubotu> condor: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<disinterested> i dont believe there will ever be a best operating system just cause everyone has the stuff they think is the best on their favorite os and company's wont combine the best features into one os
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<rr72> !coc > bla
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-221-66-193.ri.ri.cox.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@r190-64-26-136.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  by nixternal
* condor was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
<Chav3s> Sincerely If it wasnt for security issues, the crashes and the problem of privacy, Windows would be the best
<rr72> wtg nixternal!
<Hentai_jeff> thanks mad
<nixternal> thanks Madpilot
<hikyuu_> hehee
<Punkunity> someone should boot blake__ too
<crimsun> argh.
<crimsun> what is the deal with the lowlifes tonight?
<hikyuu_> boot me :D.... wait..
<hikyuu_> lol
<Shrimpy_> blake left
<z0rz> ahh, I hate this set up. Drew, yeah I can't get to a terminal at all... What's the keyboard shortcut? Ctrl+Alt+2?
<rr72> wtg Madpilot
<disinterested> chav3s if windows had a os that didnt do those things it wouldnt be windows
<Punkunity> hikyuu_ hahahaaa
<Madpilot> Punkunity, blake was remvoed.
<Monty_> ok - i ran the cd check and got "no errors found" and am trying to boot from the cd again - once it gets past the ubuntu screen - things go down hill
<crimsun> haven't gotten enough of Vista or something that they have to troll #ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Punkunity> rad madpilot
<hikyuu_> shhhh...
<hikyuu_> you hear that?
<hikyuu_> >.>
<Chav3s> disintesrested, you are right :-)
<hikyuu_> its monkeydancintime!!!!
<hikyuu_> -dances like a monkey-
<Punkunity> so i have a real problem with ubuntu right now to be ON topic
<vbabiy> it sure isn't so easy to get help here huh?
<rr72> i have to remember to call ops
<orehon> Anyone using snd-hda-intel (alsa driver) in laptop?
<crimsun> orehon: yes.
<Hentai_jeff> on topic? there's a such thing?
<disinterested> besides if u want snails pace no matter how fast ur internet connection is get windows
<Shrimpy_> orehon: yuppres
<waeoo> Ah, not on a notebook.
<hikyuu_> -watched Invader Zim, sorry-
<Parmenion> vbabiy: not really ... what's the problem ?
<peepsalot> z0rz, Ctrl-Alt-F1,  or other function key below 7 i think
<vbabiy> well i still can't get CIFS to halt my boot
<Madpilot> Hentai_jeff, here in #ubuntu, we try to keep things on topic. If you want random wibbling, #ubuntu-offtopic
<vbabiy> if i am going to be using wireless
<hikyuu_> lol
<hikyuu_> i have Dragonforces Demo :3
<Parmenion> you want to stop booting ?
<CaptainMorgan> What does it mean when I get the error message: "The composite extension is not available." when trying to open Desktop Effects ?
<hikyuu_> damn, they were good even before studio
<Punkunity> i cannot seem to get the sound to BLAST like it was, but at least it works now, but I would like to BLAST it like I could when I had windblows
<Parmenion> vbabiy: what's the card's manufacturer ... the wireless card
<vbabiy> no Parmenion if i am on wireless it takes for ever to boot
<demonspork> where do I get libdvdcss?
<vbabiy> Parmenion: Linksys
<Punkunity> join/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<hikyuu_> get awesome speakers? >.> *my sound works fine on Ubunutu-
<crimsun> !mediubuntu >demonspork
<Shrimpy_> crimsun: i switched xserver-video-i810-modesetting to the "-video-intel" and it is a lot better like you said.
<crimsun> probably medibuntu, but whatever.
<orehon> crimsun, Do you have your internal microphone working?
<Parmenion> vbabiy: its because its doing dhcp offers to all the aps in your area
<crimsun> orehon: yes.
<Parmenion> one moment vbabiy
<orehon> Shrimpy_, same to you!
<orehon> crimsun, how?
<Punkunity> there we go, god im dumb sometimes
<crimsun> orehon: I just use it.
<Punkunity> !ipod
<hikyuu_> oh noes, a mac product!
<hikyuu_> :x
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<vbabiy> ok Parmenion
<orehon> crimsun, what is the driver version
<demonspork> !mediaubuntu >demonspork
<Chav3s> Punkunity, I'm waiting for the day we'll have the best of the two worlds. Security and Stability of Ubuntu and Graphics and Sound of Windows
<orehon> crimsun,  o.O I have here one HP DV 2120! And i can not use my internal microphone
<vbabiy> but Parmenion how is that the case it it doesn't have a wep or WPA key yet
<ShADoW_LnX> Hi, anyone can tell me how i can zoom out the cube when rotate=? (Feisty)
<hikyuu_> heh.. i dont use an ipod.. i have a car MP3 player thank you >.>
<hikyuu_> lol
<orehon> crimsun, what is your LAPTOP?
<Tom47> what do i do to download source code?
<demonspork> Crimsun, that doesn't tell me anything?
<Punkunity> ok so does anyone know how to fix my sound problem i am having here in this Linux place?
<Parmenion> vbabiy: its pinging them for offers
<vbabiy> o i see
<Alonea> Does Ark put back together split .rar files?
<Shrimpy_> shaDoW_LnX: press   Ctrl Alt and move the mouse
<crimsun> demonspork: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<cilaes> Punkunity: specifics?
<vbabiy> Parmenion:  any easy fix
<vbabiy> or fix
<Punkunity> chav3s i know man, but i still need to learn how to use this linux stuff, linux is like an underground world of hacker hippies to me
<Shrimpy_> shaDoW_LnX: and you need a left click lol
<Parmenion> one second .. trying to remember what i did :P
<Punkunity> cilaes on what?
<vbabiy> o ok Parmenion
<crimsun> orehon: I use a conexant hda codec, just like you.  Mine works because the pins are initialised correctly.  It's a DV6205US.
<cilaes> Punkunity: your sound problems...
<orehon> crimsun,  Can you help me to config it ?
<rbil> Punkunity: in a terminal run .... alsamixer and play with that
<disinterested> chav3s what u dont like ubuntu?
<Tom47> i want to look at source code of scanbuttond ... how do i do that?
<ShADoW_LnX> Shrimpy_: yes but i can zoom out? like in beryl? the cube is so near the screen, i want a cube far away.
<Chav3s> I like. That's why I'm puting here my opinion. Because I really like and I want it to have the both of two worlds
<g0ow> i just tried to install beryl everything was going good...then i restarted the xserver, and configured everything...now i can't do desktop effects, and everything seem's bigger almost like it's in a safe mode?
<disinterested> shadow_lnx zooming out is under desktop in beryl settings
<Parmenion> guys, whats the file which determines what modules are loaded at boot time?
<vbabiy> Parmenion: is it the blacklist
<rr72> !night
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about night - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shrimpy_> shaDoW_LnX: sorry the built in effects don't have much to offer. if you want that feature you need berly sorry
<rr72> @morse good night
<ubotu> --. --- --- -..   -. .. --. .... -
<ShADoW_LnX> disinterested: im trying to do that on compiz, the one default on Feisty.
<Tom47> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<UnluckyMike> blacklist is to stop certain modules
<Parmenion> vbabiy: its to blacklist specific drivers ... what you need to do is to stop interfaces
<g0ow> i just tried to install beryl everything was going good...then i restarted the xserver, and configured everything...now i can't do desktop effects, and everything seem's bigger almost like it's in a safe mode?anyone know how to fix this?
<Parmenion> specifically your wireless interface
<disinterested> im not sure if compiz does zoom out
<disinterested> ?
<vbabiy> Parmenion:  o ok
<boni> hello
<ShADoW_LnX> Shrimpy_: ok, only want to know if is posible in compiz..
<boni> I need help installing a visioneer scanner
<Flannel> g0ow: ask in #ubuntu-effects, they're the beryl gurus
<Parmenion> whats the file which determines the network interfaces being started at boot-time
<Shrimpy_> shaDoW_LnX: mmm not sure, never used it much.
<Alonea> ummm...I guess ark doesn't...anyone know how to extract one of those split up rar files or get winrar in linux? (when I tried in ark, said something about a -CRC failed)
<UnluckyMike> Parmenion: /etc/network/interfaces
<ShADoW_LnX> Shrimpy_: ok thank you!
<Shrimpy_> shaDoW_LnX: no problem
<boni> are u aware of any compatible scanner that can use the same drivers?
<Parmenion> UnluckyMike: if i deleted an interface off there .. could i restart it after i login ?
<UnluckyMike> Parmenion: just comment the interface out
<orehon> crimsun, Could you give me a hand?
<UnluckyMike> Parmenion: put a # in front of the line you want removed
<Parmenion> UnluckyMike: would a "/etc/network/interfaces restart" restart the interfaces ?
<UnluckyMike> that way you can undo it easier
<UnluckyMike> not
<cilaes> orehon, Don't ask to ask a question, and don't ask indirectly.
<UnluckyMike> no
<Parmenion> ok thanks mike =)
<Parmenion> vbabiy: whats your wireless interface ?
<orehon> cilaes, i was talking with crimsun 10 minute ago
<vbabiy> well to be honest its wlan0 sometimes and others its eth1 Parmenion
<orehon> cilaes, relax!
<UnluckyMike> Parmenion: what kind of card do you have?
<rbil> Parmenion: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g0ow> i can't enable the desktop effects...anyone know how to fix this?
<Parmenion> ok vbabiy in your terminal do a "sudo gedit /etc/network/interface" then use "#" to comment out your wirelss interface
<catid> peepsalot: whew!  finally found a decent one.  it's called aria2 and supports segmented downloading and bittorrent downloading on the commandline just like wget
<Parmenion> UnluckyMike: Broadcom 1390 Wlan rev 01
<hikyuu_> only i could crash WoW
<hikyuu_> lol
<hikyuu_> x.x
<Parmenion> lol hikyuu_
<hikyuu_> it just stopped working, had to reset the bottle
<hikyuu_> -using crossover for WoW-
<peepsalot> catid, glad you found what you're looking for ;-)
<hikyuu_> honestly, if i get WoW, SL, and BF2142 running, im happy
<Parmenion> lol, even though my linux bootup is slower than windows ... i can get started much faster than on windows
<vbabiy> ok Parmenion
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: cadega can run them..quite well
<Parmenion> vbabiy: thank UnluckyMike :P He just told me what to do =)
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: apparently not XD since it wont start BF2142
<vbabiy> thanks UnluckyMike
<UnluckyMike> hikyu_: I have bf2142 installed just fine...I think it is actually officially supported
<Shrimpy_> cedega is not the best but they are working hard lol
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: i get a white window, and then the process stops
<vbabiy> so what excalty will thi do
<Parmenion> vbabiy: during bootup , your wireless interface will not load
<lord_aubade> You can't distribute space from a logical partition to a primary and vice-verse?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: i get a white window, and then the process stops
<d3lf> yop ;)
<Monty_> more info - i tried booting the cd for 7.04 on  different computer and it started up fine
<vbabiy> Parmenion: so what will i have to do to boot it
<lord_aubade> Not without deleting the extended partition anyhow.
<Parmenion> sudo ifup eth1 should work ...
<Monty_> the computer i am having problems with is a dell inspiron with at p3 in it
<xevox> someone can give me a joost invitation? please i want to see free tv n_______n
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: im going to try reinstalling it, but i dont know whats wrong
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: thats strange...
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: you're telling me :P
<UnluckyMike> i had to disable some of the eye-candy but it was running at 60+ fps
<Parmenion> exactly what is joost ?
<ltracy> hey.. why would make-kpkg make 2.6.21 vanilla if I was in the directory tree for 2.6.20-ubuntu?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: aggrivating comes to mind first tho
<Monty_> has anyone else had problems installing with 7.04?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: i couldnt even get to that point
<Monty_> especially on older hardware?
<hikyuu_> lol
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: did you check the extra settings to configure with cadega?
<ltracy> Or is that possible?  I had /usr/src/linux pointing to the linux-sources-2.6.20, and in /usr/src/linux and hit make-kpkg and uname -r shows 2.6.21-custom
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: specified WinXP
<Shrimpy_> Monty_: what type of problems are you having  (that way people will help you_
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu: put in a support ticket to the website...they should support it
<Monty_> the machine boots off the cd - gets past the ubuntu screens and then hangs
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: thats all it said i think
<Monty_> the cd will boot on a different machine
<Shrimpy_> Monty: how old is your machine?
<Monty_> old - it is a dell inspiron 5000e with a p3 in it (laptop)
<Monty_> i had no problems with 6.1
<ltracy> Is anybody here familiar with the workings of make-kpkg?
<UnluckyMike> Monty_: age shouldn't matter I have feisty on the ORIGINAL celeron for a computer for my father in laq
<UnluckyMike> law
<Alonea> ok, I am not very familiar with archive files, but I am trying to put this rar file back together and I am getting a CRC failed. What does that mean?
<robert98374> hello everyone!
<Monty_> ok - i think i am will try to go back to 6.1 and then upgrade
<Shrimpy_> ahoy robert98374
<ltracy> ugh
<Chav3s> Hey guys. You are doing a great job! I wish that hardware companies ( sound, video cards ...) would give you all more respect because cooperating towards the Goal of Real Freedom, Privacy, Stability and... most of all , bringing back to EVERYONE the fun of Computers. Do you want to be rich? Work for it! don't steal !
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: heh.. well, i would... but um...
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: naughty naughty
<robert98374> anyone know much about wine?
<kevin> does anyone in here know something about solving sound problems
<RobbieCrash> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ltracy>  grr
<UnluckyMike> robert: #winehq
<hikyuu_> shh
<hikyuu_> o.o dont ask dont tell
<hikyuu_> in all honesty, im going to buy it eventually, just testing everything out first
<foton> hola!
<UnluckyMike> hukyu_: i already called the authorities
<foton> hola gente, alguien aqui del DF
<xevox> someone can give me a joost invitation? please i want to see free tv n_______n
<awpti> Laptop / Wireless issues. My card is supported, got a WRT54G router. Have it set to broadcast and using WEP (hex).. my laptop refuses to find or connect to this network. any ideas?
<hikyuu_> its not an admition of guilt :P
<Music_Shuffle> !es | foton
<ubotu> foton: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hikyuu_> that wont hold up in court
<ltracy> make-kpkg made my uname -r show 2.6.21-1 instead of 2.6.20-ubuntu?  I think
<ltracy> how can that be?
<UnluckyMike> awpti: what kind of card are you using
<hikyuu_> ill be out in about an hour
<hikyuu_> lol
<foton> what login chanel ubuntu-es
<awpti> Broadcom 4318
<foton> #ubuntu-es
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: im thinking i should just try and reinstall it
<UnluckyMike> awpti: you have the bcm43xx-fwcutter installed
<hikyuu_> make sure i didnt fubar something as usual
<awpti> Good question.. modprobe, right?
<hikyuu_> lol
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_ cant say what will work, mine just worked
<Punkunity> cilaes wtf man
<kevin> When I was using the live cd the sound worked, but then at some point (I cant say when) it stopped working, probably after i got my wireless card to work for me it stopped, why has the music stopped?
<UnluckyMike> awpti: no the bcm43xx-fwcutter package in the universe repository
<awpti> i don't see a -fwcutter.. i do see the broadcom driver loaded.
<awpti> oh, lemme check.
<awpti> Can't find that package.
<foton> exit
<foton> quit
<awpti> i gotta flipflop my network since for some reason the install of GCC on this laptop can't create executables.
<UnluckyMike> awpti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hikyuu_> ill try my other games too
<hikyuu_> maybe Guildwars will work
<UnluckyMike> hikyu_: there are some goodgames with linux native support if your into shooter
<hikyuu_> lol
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: i cant really play other shooters, Battlefields kinda my 'niche'
<g0ow> how do i enable restricted respitories in my sources.list ?
<Punkunity> !block
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about block - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Punkunity> !ban n=Admin@202-224.dsl.bbtel.com
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: while i suck against all my friends at CS:S and the like, none of them can mess with me on BF2142
<Madpilot> ubotu, repos | g0ow
<ubotu> g0ow: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Madpilot> Punkunity, the bot is not an op. What's the problem?
<g0ow> thank you
<hikyuu_> or any other Battlefield series for that matter
<hikyuu_> lol
<ltracy> is there help with kernel compilation here?  Not configuration or anything
<hikyuu_> i
<rob-west> can someone help me with DHCP
<Lathiat> awpti: did you install build-essential (and not just 'gcc')
<rob-west> i accidently deleted the settings
<Oewyn> I installed php5 via apt-get, I can't find the executable, what's up?
<hikyuu_> i'd also like to get this running for lanparties, and really mess up peoples day when im not using windows like they are, i used to use linux until i needed my gaming fix and couldnt set it all up myself, but now its alot easier for me
<rob-west> is it possible to get them back
<Parmenion> hey guys ... what kind of GTD software is there for Ubuntu ?
<Taladan> okay....now /my/ audio isn't working.  The system just froze and I restarted and audio's completely gone.
<rob-west> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<RobbieCrash> rob-west it's dhcp, restart your network adapter.
<hikyuu_> :3 i love the LinuxOS, and ubuntu is amazing compared to the version i used to work with
<Parmenion> Taladan: your using alsa ?
<Taladan> yeah
<Parmenion> hikyuu_: there is no linux OS per se ... only the kernel
<Taladan> already tried doing /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart  twice to no avail
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: you better be running a fast computer a windows box will have the edge when it comes to games.
<rob-west> RobbieCrash ive tried it wont get the settings back
<Parmenion> Taladan: into terminal "sudo alsamixer"
<Chav3s> Is there a way of changing brightness and gamma through Ubuntu, without having to 'touch' the monitor calibration ?
<Parmenion> Taladan: do you get anything ?
<Taladan> yeah
<hikyuu_> AMD64x2 4000 AM2 processor 2 gigs of Gskill memory and an X800gt
<hikyuu_> :3
<Taladan> the alsa mixer display comes up
<CaptainMorgan> folks... having serious issues... no window has a border after I tried following the advice located at ubuntu forums.. I would paste the link but I can't copy anything... further, when trying to turn on Desktop Effects I get the error message: "The composite extension is not available"
<hikyuu_> in windows it runs at 50% on a game, Ubuntu is only 20% more
<Taladan> but it's on the wrong card.
<hikyuu_> :333
<UnluckyMike> you probally wont get the framerate your looking for
<RobbieCrash> rob-west reboot your computer and your router
<Parmenion> Taladan: you have more than one card ?
<hikyuu_> nah, i have to get a new video card cause ATI drivers are crap
<Taladan> yeah, the one I'm using is currently the one on the mainboard.
<UnluckyMike> i have c2d 6700 with 4g and 8800gtx
<rob-west> RobbieCrash ive done both
<Parmenion> Taladan: terminal "aplay -l"
<Taladan> but that's not the one displayed in alsamixer
<awptii> Okay, I'm lost with this wireless thing.
<RobbieCrash> rob-west is dhcpd running?
<Parmenion> report result please
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help? I can't switch workspaces either....
<awptii> that entire wiki page on the broadcom wireless cards is completely invalid.
<Parmenion> awptii: use ndiswrapper
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: seen what a PC like mine can do in linux, im fine :P
<Taladan> the one I'm using is listed as card 1
<awptii> none of the apt-sources work, can't find any fwcutter util and i have no idea how to find the exact driver i need for ndiswrapper to work.
<hikyuu_> my roomates PC is similar and it runs perfectly fine
<CaptainMorgan> showthreadt= 399643 is the suffix of the link....
<hikyuu_> he just doesnt play Battlefield
<hikyuu_> wich is the killer
<hikyuu_> lol
<Parmenion> Taladan: do the alsamixer thing again and look for a grayed out box ... use m to make it green
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: don't be expecting eyecandy, is all I'm sayin...
<Parmenion> does the sound work ?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: Im not stupid XD of course not!
<Taladan> no greyed out box
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: i dont run games full res in windows anyway
<Taladan> I can't remember how to switch it to which card it's supposed to be using....maybe aplay...
<Parmenion> Taladan: =( you need a guy with more specific knowledge then =(
<CaptainMorgan> I can't get beryl to work on this system so I tried reverting back and I make the file unexecutable
<Chav3s> Wi-fi is the most dangerous 'thing' you can have. Anyone with little knowledge can break into a pc, using wi-fi or bluetooth techs
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: thought I would be able to pull of maxed out anti alias with the 8800gtx, but no, it snailed on through.
<awptii> So, per default, ubuntu does not install essential utilities to build executable files.. i tried to get the build-essentials package but apt-get says there's no such thing.
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help? I can't switch workspaces either....
<UnluckyMike> awptii: build-essential should be on your install cd
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: ive been watching linux's constant growth tho, and in the next year or so, i wouldnt be surprised if it wasnt possible Mike
<hikyuu_> especially since Vista is the most embarrasing OS ive seen
<hikyuu_> ever
<sanmarcos> for strange reasons, while trying to burn the ISO of Feisty it fails, giving me a weird error (even though it passes MD5 checksums). I unpacked all the data, and I am going to try to burn the data manually, should I mark the disc Bootable in my cd burning software? if so, can you be more specific (there are some levels of emulation in there), thanks.
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: quake wars will be shipped for linux too..
<Bhaskar1> Hello Everybody, Can anyone suggest me about which printer is fine for Edubuntu 7.04 Server (LTSP5.0)
<UnluckyMike> sanmacros: it gave me a few errors like that too, I burned a few cd's up before it stuck
<Toma-> Is there a way to make a package from whats already installed via dpkg?
<awptii> i should get this wireless working. that link from the wiki is broken <for the bcm driver>
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: hmm... that was wierd...
<Oewyn> How do i install php for ubuntu?
<feugan3333> Hi all. I'm trying to upgrade from edggy to fiesty and have encountered some nasty errors. Update manager now gives me the error software index is broken. Anyone able to help?
<Taladan> hrm...crap.
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: what is wierd
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: lol, as usual i have no fawking clue why it works on his PC and not mine XD
<ltracy> Has anybody had experience with a Thinkpad R51e?
<sanmarcos> UnluckyMike: oh, i've burned quite a few cds already, in two machines (using Cd Burn XP Pro, and the other program suggested by the wiki).. I dont want to have more coasters.. btw, which program did you use, and what settings to succesfuly burn your ISO?
<ltracy> Getting the Lid button to work?
<awptii> i just had to pick the laptop with the unstable support for broadcom wireless.
<skyforum> so many people ,and everyone has his own topic
<skyhook> hi, I had a question about sound.  I have a built in sound thing on the motherboard, that doesnt work right (Hardware problem) but I got a new sound card years ago to fix it.  How do I get Ubuntu to use the sound card?  Can anyone help me?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: mine just gave me a "could not read memory" error trying to run WoW with Crossover
<hikyuu_> X.x it installed in a heartbeat on my friends PC just fine
<hikyuu_> lol
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty
<crimsun> skyhook: pastebin the output form ``asoundconf list''
<crimsun> from ^
<skyhook> ok
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty
<UnluckyMike> if your trying to burn the install cd in windows use alex feinman iso recorder
<hikyuu_> so odd..
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty
<Niceguytx78> hey everyone... I am having trouble getting yelp to work, anyone know what I should do? not sure what information to give yet, but just ask.
<skyhook> crimsun: Names of available sound cards:
<skyhook> CK804
<skyhook> AudioPCI
<UnluckyMike> its free and it works from what i hear
<ltracy> I'll wait on my question
<hikyuu_> lol, so far the only game i have running is a Linux Native version of SL XD...
<hikyuu_> god im tired...
<CaptainMorgan> .
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: why are you usingcrossover
<ltracy> America's Army and Unreal Tournament work good natively too :)
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: Cause Cedega stops running after the first CD on WoW, and Crossover is known to run WoW
<orehon> Anyone using snd-hda-intel in any HP laptop?
<sanmarcos> UnluckyMike: "Error Sense Data: SENSE KEY: 6 ASC: C5 ASCQ: 0"
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty
<hikyuu_> i should really check my drivers..
<tigger273> can anyone help me with using Ubuntu and windows on a LAN ?
<ltracy> tigger273: howso?
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty - someone here
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: i don't play wow but i thought I heard that was one of the games that was supposed to run well in cadega
<tigger273> I am trying to see shares on Linux and Windows machines
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone help with a support issue?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike XD well, its not, so.. you tell me, lol
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: you have the newest engine? i think its 6.0
<hikyuu_> i think its something to do with how my linux is configured
<hikyuu_> yeah i have 6.0
<crimsun> skyhook: so you want to use the ensoniq, I presume.
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: i bet it might be Beryl?
<UnluckyMike> did you configure your drivers correctly?
<skyhook> crimson: yeah, thats my plan
<ltracy> tigger273: Somebody can probably tell you a slick Ubuntu way of doing it.  If not, get back to me, and I'll tell you how I know how.. I just mount the windows shares in linux using the command line mount -t smbfs ...
<UnluckyMike> beryl doesn't have any effect on mine
<hikyuu_> i should have, im not experiencing anything wrong anyway
<crimsun> skyhook: in a Terminal, type the following, then pres Enter:  asoundconf set-default-card AudioPCI
<crimsun> skyhook: then log out and back into gnome
<skyhook> crimson: okay Ill try that out thanks :)
<thelostpatrol> where is the directory for xmms?
<hikyuu_> my ATI drivers are selected on my Restricted Drivers too
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty - someone here
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty - someone here
<robert98374> anyone have any experice installing a game with wine?
<berent> My gdm is unable to find any device . what to do on feisty - someone here
<hikyuu_> i should be running 24bit
<awptii> where can i find bcm43xx-fwcutter? apt-get just can't seem to locate it and i don't see any packages that i can just snag.
<Music_Shuffle> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<crimsun> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter >awptii
<hikyuu_> sigh...maybe i need to get a Nividia Card
<orehon> Anyone using snd-hda-intel in any HP laptop?
<hikyuu_> >.>
<UnluckyMike> awptii: i think its in the universe repository, is it enabled in your sources?
<berent> !common sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crimsun> orehon: yes, are you using alsa-driver hg?
<crimsun> orehon: or alternately, what will become 1.0.14rc4 shortly
<thelostpatrol> where is the directory for xmms?
<tigger273> ltracy can you IM me please ?
<thelostpatrol> or any programs?
<awptii> i don'tknow how to tell, UnluckyMike. i don't see anything that says it is specifically a universal resource.
<crimsun> thelostpatrol: what do you mean?
<crimsun> thelostpatrol: the binary is located at /usr/bin/xmms
<wonderl00t> hello, is there a way to run msi files with crossover office? like a terminal command or something?
<thelostpatrol> i'm looking for the skins dir for xmms
<crimsun> wonderl00t: probably with crossover wine
<orehon> crimsun, what is hg?
<crimsun> thelostpatrol: user or systemwide?
<awptii> I see one that is labeled "feisty universe"
<crimsun> orehon: see the bottom of the download page from alsa-project.rog
<thelostpatrol> system wide is better
<orehon> crimsun, i am using the last alsa-drive
<crimsun> orehon: alsa-project.org, even.
<skyhook> crimsun: It worked thanks for the help!
<crimsun> skyhook: np
<wonderl00t> crimson: thanks i'll try that...
<SurfnKid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sanityx> I noticed that when I boot Ubuntu into recovery mode, it logs you right into root without a password. How can I change that? Just set a password on root?
<crimsun> orehon: the latest is hg tip, or mercurial tip
<ltracy> tigger go to your own channel
<UnluckyMike> awptii: run synaptic Settings>Repositories make sure universe, restricted, multiverse are check
<orehon> crimsun, i cant find it there
<UnluckyMike> i don't know where they stuck em
<tigger273> how ? I don't understand how to use this IRC
<crimsun> orehon: click the Download link on alsa-project.org
<tigger273> can you IM me please
<orehon> crimsun, ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2
<awptii> they are all checked.
<crimsun> orehon: no, that's outdated.
<orehon> crimsun, o.O
<crimsun> orehon: you need to pull hg tip, which is even newer.  Follow the hg/mercurial directions.
<hikyuu_> grrr >.<
<awptii> just a search for "bcm43" finds nada.
<UnluckyMike> awptii: in synaptic hit the reload button and search again
<thelostpatrol> i'm looking for the skins dir for xmms
<orehon> crimsun,  ok i found
<thelostpatrol> or any other way to install them
<thelostpatrol> anyone?
<orehon> crimsun, i will donwload it and report the results... THANK YOU
<crimsun> thelostpatrol: user or systemwide?
<thelostpatrol> either
<awptii> duh. stupid me.. brb
<thelostpatrol> i just want to install the skin
<thelostpatrol> :P
<crimsun> thelostpatrol: ~/.xmms/skins/
<thelostpatrol> systemwide prefferable
<thelostpatrol> ok
<thelostpatrol> how do i open that dir. crimsun?
<kermitus> Ahh hello world! Finally got "Ubuntu" installed on my laptop. Now to figure out how to install it to my USB drive.. which has been a pain in my arse latly I might add
<sanmarcos> UnluckyMike: thanks, isorecorder worked :D
<UnluckyMike> sanmacros: glad to help
<awpti> nice. FWcutter did the magic.
<thelostpatrol> how do i open that dir. crimsun?
<UnluckyMike> awptii: welcome to wireless
<z0rz> anyone have a delcious link for X800 card and Beryl? (I also need to install the X800 driver)
<awpti> Thanks much, mike.
<thelostpatrol> nevermind i got it
<UnluckyMike> no  prob
<awpti> Been about 6 years since i've touched linux as a desktop.. let alone on a laptop.
<boubbin> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<foton> Thanks
<awpti> So, is WINE still the bigboy for windows emulation, or has something else stepped up?
<roflcopper> wine is good
<SeveredCross> Wine works fine.
<roflcopper> hey uh...anyone here running beryl?
<SeveredCross> I was. Then it kept crashing.
<roflcopper> hm
<roflcopper> i deleted my main ubuntu panel on top
<roflcopper> and now beryl doesn't start upon login
<UnluckyMike> roflcopper: i would say at least half the channel is
<SeveredCross> And since I prefer to have hardware acceleration, I don't want to use the radeon driver which would let me run Beryl.
<roflcopper> and i gont have the little icon on there and i cant get it
<awpti> i'd love to give beryl a run, but i doubt this poor lappy could handle it
<UnluckyMike> roflcopper: it might still be running check system monitor to find out
<Taladan> figured out the audio problem
<roflcopper> how do i get the icon back?
<Taladan> have to use asoundconf to set the default card to the one I'm using.
<roflcopper> there was an icon i could right click for settings and stuff
<UnluckyMike> awpti: beryl can run on 32mb cards as long as you use hardware rendering
<UnluckyMike> roflcopper: right click pannel and add notification area back to it
<roflcopper> notification area?
<UnluckyMike> Right click> add to pannel and choose notification are
<roflcopper> sweeeet
<roflcopper> thanks
<roflcopper> ^_^
<kermitus> awpti: Yeah this is the first time I ever put any flavor of linux on my laptop... I do like it though, I seem to get my work done faster in this kind of environment.. vs windows xp that is
<yigal> what is ubuntu good for?
<roflcopper> hm
<thelostpatrol> .
<roflcopper> many things
<yigal> I mean what are we driving at?
<roflcopper> free OS for all
<yigal> is it to destroy M$ but what for?
<thelostpatrol> where can i find winamp's EQ presets so i can import them to XMMS?
<Gerro> yigal: anything and everything, think debian but like actually works drivers and everything with many choices
<awpti> eh, i've never seen greather productivity between linux/windows-based desktops.
<thelostpatrol> where can i find winamp's EQ presets so i can import them to XMMS? which file is it?
<yigal> Gerro: I don't know
<z0rz> Anyone have a good X800 driver guide?  I can't get x to start
<yigal> I have worked hard and for what?
<roflcopper> zOrz what x800 do you have
<roflcopper> mobility or regular
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike hey, i just read some extra requirements, check your im >.>
<z0rz> regular
<Gerro> yigal: what ubuntu do you use?
<kermitus> awpti: not to say I dont get a lot done on my WXP OS.. I like both OS's equally the same as far as the desktop is conserned
<Taladan> thelostpatrol: message me with your email address and I'll email them to you.
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: are you registered with nickserv?
<yigal> Gerro: I have Feisty, I worked with Beta and then now we are at Feisty
<yigal> but I worked too hard
<Geoffrey2> any issues I should be aware of before I enable the ATI accelerated graphics driver in Feisty's Restricted Drivers section?
<awpti> i just want linux on this laptop so i can keep up with the linux world and what's new. i'm waiting for the day i can truely be one with the gnu/linux desktop purely.
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike Lol
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike jesus x.x
<Gerro> yigal: yeah but like which dm?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike This game requires GLSL, FBO, Float Textures and 2.0 Pixel and Vertex Shaders to be supported and enabled.
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: winamp.ini in your winamp directory
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: Thats what it said XD
<kermitus> awpti: why cant you get linux on your laptop?
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: get nvidia :)
<awpti> kermitus, eh? it is on the lappy.
<awpti> i was having issues with the wireless.
<yigal> Gerro: I have used dwm, wmii, ratpoison, openbox, gnome, kde
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike O.o
<kermitus> awpti: lol i am sorry I guess I miss-read, forgive me :)
<yigal> Gerro: owell never, mind
<awpti> BRB
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike that /totally/ helps X,x lol
<UnluckyMike> hikuu_: get the 8800gtx, they are sweeet
<kermitus> awpti: wireless.. lol I got a pcmcia card sitting right next to me, wishing it could be in use right now
<z0rz> This chat room's too ADD
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: some pcmcia cards are supported
<yigal> z0rz: ADD or ADHD?
<awpti> Ther ewe go.
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike sure, ill just run out and get it :P
<hikyuu_> lol
<Geoffrey2> well, I guess I'll just enable the ATI drivers and see what happens, since there appears to be no opinion on the matter....
<awpti> i need to get myself a little laptop mouse. i hate this pointer device.
<z0rz> ADHD = the 1 for adults?
<kermitus> unluckymike: well I am hopeing my berklin card is supported.. my linksys was not
<yigal> H = hyperactive
<z0rz> ahh
<orehon> crimsun, How can i compile that?
<yigal> I think ADD is more adult like
<crimsun> orehon: install build-essential, libtool, autoconf, mercurial, and automake1.7
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: are you sure it was *unsopported* or you couldn't configure it?
<crimsun> orehon: then checkout both alsa-kernel and alsa-driver modules
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: well there was one driver that was susposed to work, but it did not.. oh i was mistaken, the linksys did work, the berklin has not up to this point
<crimsun> orehon: then follow the hg instructions in alsa-drivers's INSTALL
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: if you can't find drivers for you card, use ndiswrapper, it seems to work for people
<Gigs> What does "Can't have the end before the beginning" mean in the partitioner?
<KHatfull> zOrz: As the father of two ADHD kids, one more ADD and one more HD how do you come to the conclusion that the channel is "too ADD"?
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: what is the chipset on your belkin card?
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: aparently its possible to get this card working, so I guess I cant say its unsupported.. just very difficult to get working
<KHatfull> Atheros wireless = Joy
<hikyuu_> ... it just stopped installing XD
<UnluckyMike> i hated atheros...just my opinion, my rt61 hasn't been much trouble
<kermitus> UnluckyMike:ndiswrapper is exactly what I was advised to do.. its a Berklin F5D7010
<KHatfull> UnluckyMike: Most Atheros are P&P in Ubuntu though, pretty much just work without a lot of trouble.
<orehon> crimsun, ok
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: if you can find the chipset your card is using then you can figure out if there are native drivers
<UnluckyMike> nm you already said
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: well i did some extensive research on it, and aparently ndiswrapper was the only work around.. so i have to fiddle with that
<KHatfull> kermitus: Unlucky has the ticket...Linksys especially is famous for changing chipsets in different versions of the same model of card...makes whether or not it;s v1, v2, etc. very important.
<KHatfull> And they should be jailed and flogged for doing so, but they do ;-)
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: i think your card uses bcm43xx firmware..
<wonderl00t> does anyone know a way to extract an msi installer in crossover office?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: heh, Cedega says my OpenGL rendering isnt set up properly
<kermitus> lol KHatfull, well i think the linksys did work, its the berklin card we are haveing trouble with now.. i could be wrong, but I have the berklin card in my hand now, and have worked on this one myself.. not much luck yet
<yigal> what kind of belking?
<jouston> wonderl00t: you will need to install msi-installer in wine first
<yigal> belkin?
<awpti> lets see if i can't completely wreck this install of ubuntu :)
<KHatfull> kermitus: wireless is a deficiency that the kernel devs really need to address, that and bluetooth
<wonderl00t> jouston: thanks
<awpti> gonna try to install beryl.
<KHatfull> of course, manufactureres could help too ;-)
<yigal> bluetooth, I like linux bluetooth support, kind of funky but it works
<KHatfull> awpti: nVidia?
<jouston> wonderl00t: welcome
<awpti> ati, actually.
<UnluckyMike> KHatFull: yeah I know about the versions of cards, when my first one pooped on me the updated it left me without wireless until I figured it out
<kermitus> KHatfull: well i agree..but to be honest both technology's are not exactly the easiest to work with.
<jouston> Anyone heard about Ubuntu on MID?
<KHatfull> awpti: good luck ;-)
<awpti> i'll take that as a "that's a bad idea, right there.."  :)
<KDan> hello. When I click on the 7.04 upgrade in ubuntu, one of the first items on the list of details of what it's going to do is "remove apache2-common". My immediate reaction to that is "go f.. yourself, that's my development environment." Is that reaction incorrect?
<zemonsta> the network manager applet in feisty fawn sux - i've installed it on three computers and so far it only works properly on one (connection information is greyed out and clicking on it just shows 'manual configuration') <-- how do i fix this???
<jouston> I heard rumor that intel will work with Ubuntu for OS on intel Menlow MID platform.
<KHatfull> kermitus: no, you're right...there's no guarantee in Winders either, esp. for BT
<Parmenion> zemonsta: use wicd
<awpti> pisspoor support for ati devices in beryl?
<zemonsta> Parmenion: how/why?
<yigal> BT is awesome in Linux/Ubuntu
<kermitus> And yes the correct name for the pcmcia card is Belkin, I am into my second pot of coffee now and I guess I cant type tonight
<yigal> kermitus, I am into my second 6 pack of beer
<yigal> mmmh good
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: its not the card name we're after we need the actual chipset name
<Parmenion> zemonsta: google wicd, havent updated the bookmarks on my laptop. Wicd is the only network app which allows me to connect to any network i require
<KDan> hello. When I click on the 7.04 upgrade in ubuntu, one of the first items on the list of details of what it's going to do is "remove apache2-common". My immediate reaction to that is "go f.. yourself, that's my development environment." Is that reaction incorrect?
<kermitus> lol thats a better choice yigal, I wish though.. working unfortunatly
<bimberi> KDan: apache2-common doesn't exist in feisty.  I guess it means that there has been a change in the packageset for apache2
<yigal> kermitus: I am using a belking usb wireless
<yigal> excuse me belkin
<yigal> kermitus: but not pcmcia
<kermitus> Unluckymike: ok well let me see what i can come up with on this belkin.. as far as chipsets are conserned
<zemonsta> Parmenion: yeah, thanks, but i'm not really after that - i only ever need to connect to one network... it's just that it would be nice to figure out why the applet itself isn't working
<Parmenion> yigal: do a lspci -v output for us
<wonderl00t> jouston: you know a place i can get that from the 'net? do you have to go through microsoft?
<KDan> bimberi: so how can i know that i'll still have my dev environment after upgrading, even though it seems to be removing apache2- and php5-mysqli for no clear reason?
<KHatfull> looks like he;s improved wicd since last I tried it...
<kermitus> yigal: Belkin usb wireless? did not know they had usb wireless.. i got the pcmcia version
<yigal> Parenion: " "
<jouston> wonderl00t: probably you will need to ask google. :P
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: i'm not well versed with pcmcia i could be wrong but you should be able to plug it in and go into the terminal and type lspci and look for network related info
<Parmenion> zemonsta: do not plumb the depths of the unknown .... :P no idea why it doesnt work myself . Just take i that it "Just Works" :P
<yigal> Parenion: I am using usb not pcmcia
<KHatfull> NM in Edgy hasn't given me any problems yet though...fortunately
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: i will try that now
<wonderl00t> jouston: i have :p
<zemonsta> Parmenion: I'm afraid I'm a little curious ;)
<Hamm_laptop> on my desktop computer KNotify keeps crashing.... is this bad?
<Crav> the sound on my laptop has stopped working; no movies, music etc. at the same time, my pc speaker has started playing over the laptop speakers. any ideas to get my sound back?
<bimberi> KDan: it shouldn't remove anything like that.  always a good idea to backup though :)
<Parmenion> zemonsta: no idea myself ... i think its the way certain networks are managed
<zemonsta> anyway, they better release an update for the network applet soon anyway - even on the computer that works it doesn't automatically detect if its been reconnected again - something the old gnome one worked
<yigal> Does anyone watch CBS innertube on realplayer on Ubuntu?
<bimberi> KDan: btw the package is now called apache2.2-common
<jouston> wonderl00t: I've done this once with wine.
<yigal> using realplayer?
<yigal> its nice
<jouston> wonderl00t: I install IE6 at that time, with msi installer from M$
<zemonsta> KDan - don't worry about it - i run the same thing and it was fine
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: I think this is the info on the card.. : 06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<UnluckyMike> that would be it
<awpti> well, my video card is supported.. but the instructions to get beryl running look hellish.
<KHatfull> awpti: nVidia is much easier
<zemonsta> Parmenion: actually, if i could get rid of the network manager applet in feisty i'd be laughing
<UnluckyMike> i think the atheros drivers are in the restricted modules...i could be wrong
<z0rz> awpti: I concurr.. what card do you have?
<yigal> awpti: I am sorry ati has to work really hard to work
<Hamm_laptop> on my desktop computer KNotify keeps crashing.... is this bad?
<awpti> well, not much choice on the laptop :)
<awpti> z0rz: XPRESS 200M
<Parmenion> zemonsta: actually ... you can "apt-get remove network-manager"
<Parmenion> thats what i did
<z0rz> yeah I have a X800 and I'm having hell gettying beryl running
<dibblego> does ubuntu have any plans for a versioned file syste m like ext3cow? or an encrypted file system?
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: I believe thats what I read.. tis why ndiswrapper was the only option..but up to this point it has not worked, that could be user error though
<zemonsta> ah ok, thanks
<yigal> Permenion: but you can: chmod a-x on NetworkManager :)
<Parmenion> zemonsta: try to use synaptic
<Parmenion> yigal: Wicd conflicts with Network Manager :P
<ltracy> Where does make-kpkg get it's version string from?  I am pretty confident it built the Ubuntu sources 2.6.20 and named them 2.6.21-1 (A set of vanilla sources I had been previously trying to make work).
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: modprobe -l see if the atheros drivers are loaded
<kermitus> brb gotta grab a pack of smokes outa the car.. i love being the IT at night when HR has gone home, get to smoke in the office
<kermitus> rgr
<yigal> Parmenion: I use the chmod method and use /etc/network/interfaces I can't stand networkmanager especially with my wifi card
<dman> init:/etc/event.d/tty1:16: Unknown stanza
<dman> anyone know how ot fix that?
<Parmenion> yigal: Wicd here for me
<ltracy> hmm nevermind :)
<zemonsta> lol, i have opened a can of worms here i think
<awpti> i still can't get over the connectivity this new apt i moved to provides.. 20mbit per apartment.
<Chav3s> Hi :-)  I'm trying to make a shortcut (simbolic link) to a html file that contains references to a game written in swf. The problem is that it shows an error message. I'm not allowed to open the file because I don't have pemission. When I try to opne it using firefox ( for example) it says that I must configure Dofus ( the game) as a trusted application on the flash player settings ..
<zemonsta> ok, one last thing - how do you force kaffeine or indeed any other video player to vertical sync to stop tearing?
<crabgrass> "[00000348]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)"        is there any way to tell what program is trying to use my card, and kill uit?
<kermitus> UnluckyMike:I am looking under the wireless/ directory and I see bcm43xx and some others but not atheros
<Toma-> Chav3s: theres documentation on it at the dofus website
<Chav3s> Toma, ok. Thanks
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: well i see airo.ko dunno if thats it
<Toma-> Chav3s: no probs.
<zemonsta> i think you can do it in xorg.conf only i don't know what/where i should look it up
<kermitus> kk brb in a second
<javierder> where can i go to ask pygtk questions? any channel around here?
<Crav> the sound on my laptop has stopped working; no movies, music etc. at the same time, my pc speaker has started playing over the laptop speakers. any ideas to get my sound back?
<crabgrass> Crav: reboot?
<yigal> Crav: have you "pkill esd" ?
<tritium> kermitus: you're looking for the atheros kernel module?  It's ath_pci
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: if lspci is saying you are using atheros don't worry about the bm43xx
<Crav> yigal: i have no
<yigal> Crav: try in a terminal "pkill esd"
<bur[n] er> grr... for the record, when the partitioner asks for new partition size when resizing, the new size is the NTFS size, not what you want Ubuntu to use :(
<Crav> yigal: alright
<UnluckyMike> you need to intall the atheros driver's like i said I THINK they are in the restricted modules
<yigal> Crav: tell us what happens?
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: rgr, did not know if maybe the bm43xx were referance drivers or something
<kermitus> Unluckymike: rgr im looking now
<bur[n] er> bcm43xx drivers are for bcm43xx cards... Broadcom
<UnluckyMike> no they are for broadcom chipsets
<tritium> kermitus: ath_pci is provided in the restricted-modules
<bur[n] er> cafuego has .deb packs for bcm43xx
<kermitus> ok
<Crav> yigal: it thinks for a second than it asks for a new command
<Crav> yigal: doesn't visably do anyhting
* tritium has atheros on his Thinkpad...
<kermitus> sry I dont spend much time with driver sets. although Iike know this kind of stuff
<Rebel_Eclipsed> Greetings!
<piNNoy> is there anyway to get my ubuntu files (screenshots) in my windows drive? its saying i dont have access. (cant connect on internet with ubuntu yet. )
<kermitus> *I like
<yigal> Crav: you see the volume applet open it up
<yigal> Crav: it is in the right top corner
<Crav> yigal: i have master, headphone, pcm, line in, cd and microphone
<Rebel_Eclipsed> I changed my monitor and now Ubuntu thinks its 640x480 but the monitor has a higher resolution. How do I fix this in Ubuntu?
<CharonX> I have samba setup, so I can send pictures to my server. But it saves ownership as the user that sent them. How can I set files in that samba dir to force ownership to apache and group:users ?
<yigal> nothing has an "X" through it?
<sanityx> Anybody know of a way to make my Palm sync my contacts with Thunderbird?
<Crav> yigal: no
<Rebel_Eclipsed> I changed my monitor and now Ubuntu thinks its 640x480 but the monitor has a higher resolution. How do I fix this in Ubuntu?
<yigal> Crav: what about "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" try that
<bur[n] er> Rebel_Eclipsed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<piNNoy> is there anyway to get my ubuntu files (screenshots) in my windows drive? its saying i dont have access. (cant connect on internet with ubuntu yet. )
<Rebel_Eclipsed> thanks.. will try that
<Crav> yigal: still no sound
<jack|ass> Does the fiesty installer not work right when you try to do a LVM on RAID when partitioning?
<bur[n] er> piNNoy: get ntfs-config if you want to write to ntfs partitions
<yigal> Crav: as a person said earlier just restart Ub..
<zemonsta> hello? anyone got any idea about screen tearing with video playback?
<piNNoy> burner> ty
<Geoffrey2> hi folks, I have a desktop and laptop, both with Feisty installed, and I'd like to be able to easily transfer some files over from the laptop, can someone point me to directions on how to set this up?
<Crav> yigal: alright, i'll come back if i still have issues
<bur[n] er> piNNoy: i'm not sure how you'll get ntfs-config without internet access ;)
* bur[n] er wonders why internet access wouldn't work
<piNNoy> bur - it works at my school wiht the wire
<yigal> Crav: good
<piNNoy> my wireless isent working
<GigaClon> is there a place that I can configure and view joysticks?
<bur[n] er> piNNoy: what kind of wireless?  do any troubleshooting?
<piNNoy> have to get the drivers for it
<piNNoy> bur: ya i have it solved i just need tro get on the internet 1 more time. (tomororw)
* bur[n] er has the luxury of an intel wireless card that "just works"
<bur[n] er> cool
* piNNoy says hates bur[n] er
<piNNoy> o
<Crav> bur[n] er: i hate you
<piNNoy> LOL
<piNNoy> !
<KDan> Geoffrey2: look up NFS
<zemonsta> bur[n] er:  heh, i'm with you on that - i installed ubuntu on an Acer lappy and it worked out of the box
<KDan> Geoffrey2: on the ubuntu docs
* piNNoy hates everyone
<piNNoy> OL
<Flannel> jack|ass: it'll stop for a little while, just wait and it'll eventually figure itself out
<Parmenion> zemonsta: maybe update the wiki with your information?
<KDan> Geoffrey2: easiest way if you have 2 linux machines. if you need a windows machine too, you'll have to use Samba.. more of a pita
<bur[n] er> i have a broadcom that i'm install ubuntu on now that doesn't work out of the box... but a dpkg -i on a bcm43xx .deb from cafuego, reboot, and alls well :)
<KDan> Geoffrey2: but NFS is very easy
<yigal> KDan: no Windows :)
<jack|ass> Flannel: it complains about not being able to notify the kernel about one of the raid partitions.  But, more importantly, the first time it made it through the install, it wouldn't boot!
<UnluckyMike> rt61 drivers pretty much work out of box now
<aubade> 's say you have three primary partitions. hda1, hda2, and hda3. If you delete hda2 does what was hda3 become hda2 or does it retain its id as hda3?
<sanityx> Anybody know of a way to sync Palm contacts with Thunderbird?
<atiredmachine> How do I switch between keyboard layouts
<Flannel> jack|ass: hmm.  Did you have /boot on LVM?
<piNNoy> what backround is everyone using for the clear cube? have and screenshots?!? i need ideas.
<atiredmachine> I guess that answers my question!
<zemonsta> Parmenion: which wiki? what information? oh, and it was with Edgy - there were still a few problems
<atiredmachine> ha
<bur[n] er> sanityx: that's a problem that I don't think has a Linux solution yet  there's palmsync.xpi, but it's not great I har
<Parmenion> zemonsta: the ubuntu wiki and the laptop testing pages
<atiredmachine> Revision.. a program needs to be restarted before a keyboard layout change is in effect
<jack|ass> Flannel: yeah, i did, as i was under the impression thjat would work.  However, even when i changed it to just being a normal ext3 (no real reason to be lvm on that one) it didn't work.
<sanityx> bur[n] er, I'll look into it thanks.
<Parmenion> you can detail the fixes as well
<Geoffrey2> KDan, nope, just Ubuntu....I got the url from ubotu...
<jack|ass> Flannel: it just sat there for about 30 minutes.
<sanityx> bur[n] er, Yeah that plugin is ok, but it depends on palm desktop, and since this is Linux . . .
<jack|ass> Flannel: also the partition editor doesn't seem to be smart enough to zero the superblocks in the RAID partitions when you delete them. (resulting in partitions that JUST WON'T DIE! :))
<h4wk0> !keyboard | atiredmachine
<ubotu> atiredmachine: To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<cafuego> bur[n] er: i'm special!
<Flannel> jack|ass: /boot on LVM doesn't work really well.  But everything else works fine.  Not sure about RAID stuffs though
<Flannel> !raid | jack|ass
<ubotu> jack|ass: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sanityx> bur[n] er, Maybe once Palm OS 6 comes out (which is linux based) there will be a way.
<piNNoy> ok i got a question: on the panel how do you make Applications,Places,System show up in 1 lil icon or word?
<jack|ass> Flannel: ok, i'll check those out.
<zemonsta> piNNoy -> add to panel, Main Menu
<sanityx> is there a way to view the memory/cpu usage of a particular kernel module?
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: add main menu applet
<bur[n] er> sanityx: maybe, but I wouldn't hold your breath... how long have we heard stories about it now?  2 maybe 3 years?
<atiredmachine> !Shortcuts
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<sanityx> bur[n] er, heh.
<jack|ass> Flannel: and there's no reason that raid doesn't work with boot, right?
<sanityx> bur[n] er, I guess I'll just run Palm Desktop in vmware then.
<Flannel> jack|ass: I have no idea
<phoareau> hi
<phoareau> i need some help
<eso42> l
<yigal> phoareau: of course we al ldo
<phoareau> how do i remove firestart from boot in ubuntu?
<bur[n] er> sanityx: i run activesync via vmware for my phone
<jack|ass> Flannel: heh..  Well, i'd imagine not, since before the raid driver loads up, the raid-1 mirror should be treated like a normal drive.
<Crav> yigal: after the restart, everything appears to be wokring fine
<sanityx> bur[n] er, Activesync = Outlook right? I don't use outlook, for anything. Mostly on principle.
<sanityx> Also I just don't like outlook much.
<bur[n] er> activesync can also be used to just browse your device, or install things, or to sync with exchange.. I don't actually have outlook on here
<yigal> phoareau: either install "bum" or "sysv-rc-conf"
<piNNoy> still having trouble? where exactly do i go ok i got a question: on the panel how do you make Applications,Places,System show up in 1 lil icon or word?
<joselj> can i install thunderbird 2 in feisty?
<yigal> Crav: awesome
<bur[n] er> joselj: if you can find a .deb :)
<Flannel> phoareau: firestarter isn't your firewall, it's just the GUI to edit the firewall rules
<yigal>  Flannel: yes but it is called at startup
<jack|ass> hmm
<jack|ass> does anyone know how linux handles using multiple swap partitions?
<Lathiat> jack|ass: fine? :)
<jack|ass> if i have two (on separate drives) does it favor one?
<yigal> "bum" or "sysv-rc-conf" will controal firestarters run levels
<joselj> do you mean only thunderbird 1.5 is available form de repositories?
<Flannel> yigal: that'd be a gnome startup thing, not a init thing.
<jack|ass> Lathiat: well, i know it'll do it, i'm just curious as to how it decides which one to use. :)
<Flannel> joselj: yes.
<jack|ass> Lathiat: (when both are active of course)
<predaeus> piNNoy, rightclick on an empty area on the panel and add an applet, probably the ones zemonsta or UnluckyMike mentioned
<UnluckyMike> joselj: you can compile it from source
<yigal> Flannel: wrong firestarter starts before gdm does
<Geoffrey2> KDan, lesse, I either need to set up LDAP, NIS, or manually synchronize the password file..what seems to you to be the best method?
<yigal> Flannel: that is without tinkering with normal configurations
<piNNoy> pred: i dont see 'add an applet' do you mean 'new panel' or propertys?
<Flannel> yigal: There's absolutely NO reason firestarter should run before GDM, that's stupid.
<joselj> what about the binaries does it works with ubuntu feisty?
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: right click panel and click add to pannel
<bur[n] er> piNNoy: add to panel
<piNNoy> ok
<UnluckyMike> joselj: the binaries will work
<yigal> Flannel: no its meant to work as a firewall, so when the wifi or ethernet gives us internet/network access firestarter is there to help us, its not such a bad idea? :)
<robert98374> Does Ubuntu have a text to speech program?
<Toma-> robert98374: like festival?
<predaeus> Flannel, I think firestarter sets iptables options it backed up somewhere so it needs to be run soon
<Flannel> yigal: Firestarter ISNT your firewall.  it just manages the configuration for your firewall.
<joselj> thanks guys i'll take a look at that
<UnluckyMike> joselj: as long as you have all the needed dependencies
<xarann> i know this is gonnasound ridiculous
<xarann> ive just installed ubuntu feisty, first timelinux, i get to thr bash shell. now how do i load the gnome desktop
<Flannel> xarann: you downloaded the server CD?
<robert98374> toma not sure
<yigal>  Flannel: look man, /etc/init.d/firestarter is run at boot before gdm I don't need to argue with you I am correct
<h4wk0> Anyone got a BCM4328 Network drive - Ive tried most of the bcm43xx tutorials - None have worked
<xarann> no i installed it with pxe-netboot
<joselj> UnluckyMike: thanks for the advice ;-)
<xarann> but i picked the ubuntu package inthe install
<UnluckyMike> no problem
<xarann> not server
<Flannel> yigal: I see it.  Although, like I said, firestarter has no need to run at boot, and it isnt your firewall.
<Toma-> robert98374: festival is the text-> speech engine, and Fala is a great little gui app that uses it
<Parmenion> h4wk0: im using the 1390 series .. use ndiswrapper
<z0rz> Where's the xorg config util located?
<bur[n] er> xarann: did the livecd work?
<Parmenion> its really much better .
<robert98374> toma can you use that in ubuntu?
<yigal> Flannel: it uses iptables but it is a firewall in the sense that it works to block ports etc. from unwanted activity
<Toma-> robert98374: sure can. http://sourceforge.net/projects/fala/
<bur[n] er> h4wk0: i do... i got cafuego's bcm43xx .deb and it works great
<xarann> this system has no cd
<xarann> wich is why i used pxe
<bur[n] er> awww... /me knows crap about pxe
<z0rz> Anyone?
<bur[n] er> xarann: can it boot a usb cd rom?
<xarann> it doesnt matter
<robert98374> toma thanks ill try it out
<xarann> all i need to know
<Toma-> z0rz: xorg config util?
<Flannel> yigal: NO.  Firestarter does NOTHING of that.  Firestarter is equivalent to a text editor.
<xarann> is how to load gnome from the shell
<bur[n] er> xarann: startx ?
<bur[n] er> xarann: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<robert98374> toma sorry i meant the other way around so that i speak something and the computer puts it into text
<xarann> lemme write this down lol
<bur[n] er> xarann: did you install ubuntu-desktop?
<z0rz> the utility that configr the xorg file....
<xarann> yes
<bur[n] er> xarann: sure you have gnome-desktop available to run?
<xarann> i picked ubuntu
<Toma-> robert98374: ahhhh. that, im not sure of :)
<bur[n] er> xarann: if you installed ubuntu-desktop, it should have taken care of installing gdm which is a login manager, you should never see a shell
<xarann> in the pxe-netboot list, wich also has kubuntu/server/edubuntu etc
<robert98374> ill ask in the fourms
<yigal> Flannel: if you want to believe that, then please enjoy yourself, Firestarter starts iptable rules. I am too drunk and am enjoying life too much too argue it is up to you to believe me or yourself
<z0rz> Anyone know where the xorg config util located?
<kermitus> this is wierd, why is there a graphical disk tool on the live cd, and not one on the full installation? I am running v. 7?
<xarann> alright ill give it a try
<bur[n] er> z0rz: util?  i konw the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to generate it
<piNNoy> ok i dont see the option to put it in 1 icon -- im trying to get all of the applications places and system menus in ONE icon ??
<z0rz> bur[n] er: I thought that was it
<bur[n] er> piNNoy: main menu
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: its the MAIN MENU not menu bar
<piNNoy> unluck bur: TY
<predaeus> z0rz, as far as I know there is no real utility for setting xorg's settings yet. In most cases you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make a backup) by hand
<piNNoy> thats what i was looking for
<taggart> can someone with login credentials on ubuntuforums.org do me a favor?
<predaeus> piNNoy, I think there is some applet called gnome menu or somethign
<predaeus> that would be 1 icon
<bur[n] er> taggart: you can get a username easily by registering... or use bugmenot?
<piNNoy> pred: i got it its just called "Main Menu"
<predaeus> ok nice
<yigal> z0rz: what do you want to do with xorg?
<bur[n] er> there is also another main menu... gnome-main-menu which is like the opensuse menu
<bur[n] er> it's a seperate package though
<z0rz> I'm tweaking it to get x to start again
<insmod> any fix for shuting down an acer laptop? works sometimes and not others
<bur[n] er> insmod: check log files for clues?
<yigal> z0rz:what kind of card do you have?
<predaeus> kermitus, do you get any graphical interface when running the installed version?
<insmod> also from 6.10 to present atheros wifi doesn't work only ndiswrapper will load it
<taggart> bur[n] er: ah I see that now, I had to go to the main page
<insmod> bur[n] er: no logs for shutdown because well it tjinks it did
<kermitus> predaeus: Well yeah, when i installed useing the live cd I was able to use a graphical version of a partitioning tool.. part something or other..
<taggart> bur[n] er: dunno why you need to register to download the attachments....
<insmod> thinks
<hidan> hello guys, besides, Qemu and Vmware, is there any other free virtualisation software that I can use?
<yigal> hidan: VirtualBox rocks
<yigal> hidan: really
<thelostpatrol> where are the GDM themes located?
<predaeus> kermitus, ah that's called  gparted   if it is not installed by default you can get it with "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<kermitus> predaeus: but now? with it installed, no, I dont see any graphical version of a disk utility
<aubade> 's damn cheap.
<Kr0ntab> hidan, there's also xensource
<kermitus> predaeus: thats what I wanted to know, I just forgot the name.. thanks i know how to get it.. appriciate that
<thelostpatrol> where are the GDM themes located?
<insmod> bur[n] er: some on google think it is snd_hda_intel but even unloading that it only partly works
<predaeus> kermitus, np you are welcome
<yigal> Kr0ntab: is xensource xen?
<Kr0ntab> yes
<heskethj> Hi guys, My friend wants to connect to IRC to get help on a problem he is having. He is trying to connect from his university where they use a proxy. I assume the proxy is only forwarding port 80 (correct me as I don't know much about proxies) so is there a way to set up gaim or xchat to connect to freenode via his proxy. (He currently has the proxy settings configured in gnome as synaptic works fine)
<hidan> yigal: kr0ntab: virtualbox and xensource? ahhh thank you. :) 'Cos i used partimage to backup my ubuntu installation and I want to test the image before i dismantle my hdd.
<thelostpatrol> where are the GDM themes located?
<yigal> hidan: xensource will work better when it works VirtualBox will work
<predaeus> heskethj, there is an option for proxy server and port in xchat, not sure if that will work though
<sanityx> Would the low latency kernel be good for audio recording?
<insmod> heskethj: there are web sites that will be your proxy to alow that
<Kr0ntab> thansen, /usr/share/gdm/themes
<hidan> yigal: what do you mean by "xensource will work better when it works"?
<Kr0ntab> oops
<Kr0ntab> thelostpatrol, , /usr/share/gdm/themes
<heskethj> predaeus: gaim too has proxy settings and they are on "gnomes proxy settings" by default, yet my friend can't connect to host
<thelostpatrol> yep :) thanks
<heskethj> insmod: could you give me an example please. I googled before with little luck
<insmod> sanityx: lol that is what it is for
<sanityx> insmod, I wasnt sure
<insmod> heskethj: no idea i just remember reading it
<yigal> hidan: Xen is meant to work natively, with very good memory allocation, basically running an OS natively, VirtualBox is polish on older technology that will work, Xen is still not perfected though
<cinex> does anyopne knlow of a way to install ubuntu over a network on a headless (only heasdless juring install) machine?
<insmod> sanityx: i use it for jackd and ardour
<Flannel> !install | cinex
<ubotu> cinex: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<cinex> thanks Flannel
<sanityx> insmod, What do those do? (I do nothing with audio)
<hidan> yigal: oohhh i see! :D "natively"? oh okay thank you for the explanations. ^^
<insmod> sanityx: jackd is a sound server for recording apps and ardour is a linux version of protools for a recording studio
<yigal> hidan: if you just want to test use VirtualBox, if you want to tinker and perft use Xen :)
<beny> kjojkkkj
<yigal> hidan: s/perft/perfect
<sanityx> insmod, Sweet. Is there anything like Reason?
<leku> how do i turn down the system beep?
<leku> it is super loud
<hidan> yigal: oh lol no, i don't want to tinker right. :P
<sanityx> leku, sudo rmmod pcspkr
<heskethj> leku: I don't think you can turn it down but you can turn it off in the sound settings in System->preferences->sound
<insmod> sanityx: i have never used windows reason does....
<yigal> leku: prefrences:sound
<sanityx> heskethj, rmmod pcspkr
<leku> k thx
<insmod> sanityx: effects ?
<leku> much need
<leku> thx
<sanityx> insmod, It does just about everything. Its a fully virtualized recording studio.
<sanityx> insmod, You have *never* used windows?
<insmod> sanityx: so like protools -- or more like cakewalk?
<sanityx> insmod, Like way more complex then either one :-D
<sanityx> insmod, At least according to my dj friend
<beny> jgjjg
<insmod> sanityx: i use ardour jamin to mix and for fast uses audacity -- with ladspa plugins
<piNNoy> whats the most usefull app in ubuntu?
<yigal> piNNoy: for what?
<piNNoy> in general
<insmod> sanityx: i think it is a dj tool plugins -- what i mentioned should be fine
<yigal> piNNoy: thats crzy context is necessary for your question
<piNNoy> haha: sry
<thelostpatrol> why does my linux tell me i'm not the owner
<piNNoy> just wondering what ppl use....like my most used app is gaim
<lkthomas> LOL
<yigal> piNNoy: I use vim
<sanityx> insmod, Yeah I don't do much. I was just curious what the kernel was for.
<piNNoy> vim =
<cwraig> PiNNoy: amarok - hands down the one i use most
<sanityx> insmod, Have you noticed any performance issues in non-audio apps with that kernel?
<lkthomas> I still don't understand why ubuntu getting this popular than debian
<thelostpatrol> why does my linux tell me i'm not the owner?
<insmod> sanityx: there is also a dj tool i can't remember the name though -- just look it up
<piNNoy> amarok -
<yigal> piNNoy: lastbash
<insmod> sanityx: no
<piNNoy> k saving all these so ican research them
<cwraig> piNNoy: it is a kde app, Music player, Really powerful
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: http://www,linuxeq.com
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: because you're running as a regular user, not an administrator
<pilibeen> in a totally unrelated question: Does anybody know how i'd go about formatting a citation for this site: http://www.grants.gov/search/search.do?oppId=11350&mode=VIEW    (in APA format)?
<cwraig> PiNNoy: http://amarok.kde.org
<yigal> pilibeen: using what language?
<thelostpatrol> Flannel, i only made one username so far, what else can i get in as?
<Flannel> pilibeen: #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Flannel> !sudo | thelostpatrol
<ubotu> thelostpatrol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<piNNoy> ty
<insmod> sanityx: http://linux-sound.org/
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: that's correct.  Your initial uesrname isn't an admin user, use sudo (or gksu for graphical programs) to run the programs as the admin
<insmod> sanityx: there is adj section
<zulfajuniadi> anyone here knows how to play .3gp files from ubuntu?
<piNNoy> i love ubuntu.
<piNNoy> lol
<piNNoy> i have to learn all the commands and shortcuts
<UnluckyMike> zulfajuniadi: bit sure about 3gp, have yo tried vlc?
<xplodr> is there a way to install vmware-server-1.03 in Feisty x64?
<yigal> piNNoy: don't spend time at this just learn it naturally really it works better this way
<xplodr> it does not work
<insmod> sanityx: this looks cool --- http://www.ultramixer.com/
<zulfajuniadi> i'll try that UnluckyMike
<sanityx> insmod, if I was going to do anything like that I'd buy turntables.
<piNNoy> yigal: better to find out commands like holding crtl alt and left clicking mouse n moving it.
<raistlin_kell> greetings ubuntuians :)
<piNNoy> .=)
<piNNoy> i love my clear cube
<yigal> piNNoy: :) its cool
<insmod> sanityx: :)
<Kr0ntab> wassap raistlin_kell
<sanityx> It looks to me like an updated version of PCDJ
<raistlin_kell> heya kr0ntab... 1st time here. just discovered the kubuntu goodness!
<Kr0ntab> ahh... cool
<Kr0ntab> first time to ubuntu period?  or just Kubuntu
<raistlin_kell> i'm a debian fan (and still am - windoze suxs!!!) 1st time to ubuntu
<raistlin_kell> and also KDE... hence kubuntu
<xplodr> has anyone managed to install VMWARE-SERVER-1.03 on Feisty x64?
<piNNoy> is firefox the best internet explorer?
<Kr0ntab> very good ... nice to have you aboard.
<yigal>  piNNoy: I like epiphany
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: decide for yourseld
<UnluckyMike> man my typing is way off tonight
<piNNoy> dont feel like installing each one
<yigal> piNNoy: konqueror is nice also because it is a file manager and web browser at the same time
<predaeus> !browser > piNNoy   and there is more
<raistlin_kell> heard good things about "automatix"! Anyone tell me a little more about it?
<piNNoy> but ty very much for that site it owns.
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, Think of Ubuntu as Debian: Desktop Edition
<Flannel> !automatix | raistlin_kell
<ubotu> raistlin_kell: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sanityx> !automatix raistlin_kell
<raistlin_kell> thats why i'm wrapped in it sanityx!!!
<piNNoy> !browser | pinnoy
<sanityx> hehe
<unimatrix9> !WorkForMe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> hmm?
<rubberducky> Hello.
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, Well, I would only reccomend using automatix if you like braking systems.
<raistlin_kell> the installer for ubuntu blew me away!!! great job to the dev team and community alike!!!!
<rubberducky> I was wondering if someone could help me fix my sound?
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, Also if you like having to reinstall rather than dist-upgrade.
<rubberducky> I'm using a bose usb set
<kennykix> could someone help me to install grub? i have XP and Ubuntu 7.04 installed already...
<rubberducky> and i googled it and came up with no responses..
<Flannel> !grub | kennykix
<sanityx> kennykix, You isntalled xp second didnt you
<yigal> raistlin_kell: tell me about it comapred to Debian the installer is very nice
<ubotu> kennykix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> !sound | rubberducky
<ubotu> rubberducky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<raistlin_kell> ok.. . so automatix is in testing?
<MSTK> hey, does anyone know of a good CLI e-mail app?
<gehel_> MSTK: pine
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, Automatix will NEVER be part of mainline ubuntu.
<zakk> is there a psubuntu channel?
<gehel_> MSTK: or emacs
<MSTK> raistlin_kell - it's no more finished now than it will ever be.  It's just perpetually unstable, because it isn't supported.
<piNNoy> can amarok play movies too?
<yigal> sanityx:  Automatix should not be a part of mainline Ubuntu.
<MSTK> gehel_ - thanks.  I'll check it out.  Isn't emacs a text editor though?
<raistlin_kell> the kubuntu installer is like loading knoppix with a lovely desktop icon called "install"...
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: no
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, Its no longer needed with feisty anyway. Feisty automatically installs codecs when you try to play MP3s and videos.
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, Yes, and with no bloat :-D
<piNNoy> ah... which program can play songs/movies the best?
<yigal> MSTK: emacs is more than a text editor
<gehel_> MSTK: emacs is almost a full OS, I haave seen HOWTO on how to make emacs drive your coffee machine
<piNNoy> kplayer?videolan?xine?mplayer?
<unimatrix9> i like automatix...
<unimatrix9> :)
<clearze1> piNNoy: vlc has been the best for me
<MSTK> sanityx - on what programs?  I tried to play some songs and they wouldn't support them, on Feisty.  I would up having to do it  the old Edgy way.
<zakk> I'm trying to replace YDL on my ps3 with psubuntu
<sanityx> unimatrix9, God luck with that.
<yigal> piNNoy: I use lastbash to play lastfm, mpd/mpc to play my library
<unimatrix9> its working fine
<sanityx> MSTK, MP3s?
<MSTK> gehel_ - ah.  Thanks, i'll look into that.
<rubberducky> Flannel: I already read all that stuff
<zakk> but I can't seem to get the psubuntu boot loader to work instead
<UnluckyMike> piNNoy: i don't know, I use VLC for video and songbird
<raistlin_kell> i was happy with the deb installer but the kubuntu installer was sensational.... a desktop to tinker with before the OS goes into the HDD... plus i configs my wifi before doing the install! thats a BIG ONE on windoze and Mr Gates!!!
<rubberducky> still can't get it to work :/
<unimatrix9> and its good luck
<Stormx2> Firefox no longer works. It seg faults the moment I run it. Suggestions?
<sanityx> MSTK, MP3s play fine in Totem, Rhythmbox, Banshee with Feisty's codec installers. Also VLC plays them as well.
<piNNoy> uh o help storm pls.
<rubberducky> Flannel: I'm running the bose usb companion 5
<taggart> Stormx2: try running with strace
<yigal> Stormx2: all the time? even after a clena reboot?
<gehel_> My iPod (hfsplus) get automounted, but when unmounted the mount point in /media isnt removed. Where do I configure that ?
<yigal> Stormx2: s/clena/clean
<MSTK> sanityx - VLC plays everything.  I'm talking about Non-Free codecs such as wmv.
<raistlin_kell> hows clamav & KlamAV on kubuntu??? all good?
<rubberducky> Does anyone know how to get a usb speaker set to play sound?
<unimatrix9> i like easyubuntu too...
<piNNoy> hmm ill get VLC
<unimatrix9> :P
<rubberducky> i have the right device enabled...
<rubberducky> just no sound :/
<clearze1> raistlin_kell: I use AVG for linux to scan my files. Clamav is good too though
<sanityx> MSTK, I can play WMV just fine in Totem
<kennykix> ok, so i think i've done this around the wrong way...i had xp installed then installed ubuntu...
<piNNoy> would you all recommend a firewall in ubuntu?
<sanityx> kennykix, Thats the correct way
<rubberducky> Anyone?
<yigal> piNNoy: install Firestarter
<Flannel> kennykix: no, that's correct.  Ubuntu didn't install grub?  Where did you tell it to install?
<kennykix> so how do i get to ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> how to get usb speakers working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254474
<raistlin_kell> i've used clamAV in my deb boxes but the KlamAV has dramas with the automatic scanning function
<clearze1> piNNoy: iptables is built in shorewall is the GUI i think
<piNNoy> www.ubuntu.com
<Stormx2> taggart, this is the last line before the seg fault: "open("/usr/lib/firefox/chrome/installed-chrome.txt", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"
<MSTK> sanityx - that's odd.  I guess the problem is limited to me, then.
<sanityx> MSTK, I wouldn't go that far. File a bug report maybe
<Flannel> kennykix: Where did you install GRUB?
<getoo> can i use apt-get search ...
<unimatrix9> i like the ubuntu dell laptop too...
<unimatrix9> :P
<piNNoy> haha
<getoo> or theres no search feature
<kennykix> as far as i could tell it didnt?
<Stormx2> i'll just reboot...
<Flannel> !grub | kennykix
<ubotu> kennykix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sanityx> getoo, apt-cache search
<Flannel> kennykix: follow the guide on the first link there
<getoo> sanityx: thanx
<raistlin_kell> getoo... is apt-get search or apt-cache search? (i'm new to ubuntu and long time fan of Apt)
<Flannel> raistlin_kell: apt-cache search
<sanityx> getoo, If you're having trouble finding the right packages, synaptic may be helpful. It displays more full descriptions of each package. apt-cache search displays only one line descriptions.
<raistlin_kell> excellent.. thanks Flannel
<yigal> raistlin_kell: I suggest you use aptitude for search
<getoo> got it
<yigal>  raistlin_kell: aptitude search
<raistlin_kell> aptitude works for me....
<sanityx> yigal, Poo on aptitude. Synaptic ftw!
<taggart> Stormx2: maybe the package got corrupted or something, are you up to date with upgrades? (like maybe you are missing a component)
<getoo> i use synaptic only to remove stuff
<getoo> ie totem ;-)
<yigal> sanityx: if you like gui fine I lie cli
<MSTK> sanityx - basically all I did was plug in my iPod after a fresh reinstall.  rhythmbox auto-loaded and mounted it.  However, non e of the songs would play.  I proceeded to do it "The Edgy Way", as I remembered, and things worked fine.
<raistlin_kell> anyone suing mythTV on kubuntu?
<piNNoy> what program do you use to download mp3's and movies(or clips)?
<MSTK> maybe I didn't try it out with VLC or totem
<taggart> ah he left, bummer
<raistlin_kell> *using
<sanityx> MSTK, Interesting. I'm listening to MP3s in banshee right now. Btw, Banshee is far superior to rhythmbox :-D
<sanityx> Give it a try.
<sanityx> It has ipod support and all that
<unimatrix9> piNNoy bittorent / frostwire / azurus etc
<raistlin_kell> is xmms avail also?
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, of course :-D
<sanityx> raistlin_kell, xmms is old school :-D
<yigal> sanityx: I think almost everything is superior to rhythmbox
<raistlin_kell> kubuntu. = sensational
<sanityx> yigal, I concur.
<raistlin_kell> later... got to unpack a rack!
<unimatrix9> xmms - use beep-mediaplayer
<Kr0ntab> laters
<MSTK> sanityx - I shall.  The reason I initially chose Rhythmbox was because it wouldn't work on my Edgy.  Rhythmbox was the only app  that wouldn't crash.  Maybe with this fresh reinstall fate will deal me a new hand.
<getoo> hmm apt-cache search will not show if u have it installed or not
<getoo> still very helpful
<rubberducky> that didnt fix my usb sound problems
<sanityx> MSTK, Hopefully. I've been using Banshee for 3 days and I'm in love. Its about as close to iTunes as anything in the repositories gets.
<unimatrix9> how to get usb speakers working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254474 ( did not help? )
<rubberducky> nope
<unimatrix9> hmm, to bad
<unimatrix9> sorry
<rubberducky> All that talked about was getting the buttons to control them to work
<piNNoy> hmm trying to get bit torret i have ubuntu which can it run ? rpm or deb?
<rubberducky> not getting them to actually play sound
<xange> gnome is auto mounting my external usb harddrive and i don't see it in the fstab, how can I change it so that more than just root can write to it?
<MSTK> sanityx - unfortunately, I doubt anything will ever happen soon to satiate my need for a Video iPod updater that supports video  syncing.
<yigal> piNNoy: deb but convert rpm with alien to deb
<sanityx> xange, You know, I hate that. I at always forget how to do tha t as well.
<MSTK> it's currently the only reason I ever boot onto Windows occasionally.
<clearze1> piNNoy: .deb files are ubuntu. Because it is debian based
<sanityx> MSTK, Rockbox perhaps?
<unimatrix9> piNNoy, bittorrent is already on you ubuntu box
<piNNoy> ty.
<unimatrix9> just klick on torrent
<MSTK> sanityx - rockbox supports video syncing?
<piNNoy> so .deb files i can run
<rubberducky> anyone have any experience
<piNNoy> k
<rubberducky> with the bose companion 5?
<DanaG> Hmm, I finally found out what "iChat Presence" is.
<xange> sanityx: well if you figure it out you wanna let me know :)
<pixael> pinnoy yeah debs are cool
<piNNoy> ty.
<yigal> MSTK: it depends what model ipod you have
<sanityx> MSTK, Not exactley. Rockbox is open source firmware for the ipod. Perhaps it lets you add videos through drag and drop, like most mp3 players do.
<piNNoy> learning alot.
<mojojojo_> hello
<sanityx> MSTK, Also I think iPod Linux can play videos,
<pixael> Pinnoy if you are in kubunto apt-get install ktorrent :)
<rubberducky> Noone?
<KDan> hey, i'm running ktorrent and it crashes every once in a while
<sanityx> piNNoy, If you need a torrent client download deluge. The main site has a .deb for it. Its far superior to any other GTK+ torrent client.
<KDan> i ran it under strace, produced a monster file, and the first line i can identify as an error is:
<KDan> 12180 <... close resumed> )             = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<mojojojo_> I can't run VMWare image if it is located on NTFS partition. Can it be somehow solved?
<KDan> later EBADF starts appearing all over the place
<DanaG> It's the "Bonjour" support for Gaim.
<sanityx> mojojojo_, Nope. I tried running vmware images off ntfs-3g too. Doesn't work.
<DanaG> http://repository.debuntu.org
<rubberducky> man im so mad
<rubberducky> :/
<MSTK> sanityx - I'm sort of looking for an all-in-one solution such as iTunes or Banshee.  I've hyet to give iPod Linux/Rockbox  a try because, last I checked, there was no (relatively) stable video support.
<KDan> any thoughts as to what could cause the "Bad File Description" problem?
<teenbeat2007> hi guys question does any one know where to find driver for the iomega zip drive paralel
<sanityx> DanaG, What's debuntu.org?
<unimatrix9> do you need an driver for that?
<nbound> any ideas on how to mount a UDF format dvd burnt in vista
<Bacta> I downloaded the Beta version of the latest version of Ubuntu, is it out of beta now?
<nbound> Bacta, yes, but it will update to full version anyway
<Flannel> Bacta: feisty was released a few weeks ago, yes.
<unimatrix9> zip drive read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29441&highlight=imm+module
<teenbeat2007> thanx
<Bacta> so I can install the beta and it'll be fine?
<teenbeat2007> i think i need an driver
<DanaG> Oh, debuntu has a few newer versions of things.
<jcrose> hey, i updated to feisty fawn not too long ago and have a continuing sound issue with flash apps in firefox
<DanaG> The Gaim there is actually an older version number, but it adds some features.
<jcrose> anyone know how to fix this?
<clearze1> Bacta: You will have to download a lot of updates. Other than that you will be fine.
<Bacta> thanks
<getoo> anything compatible for voicechat that works with windows
<getoo> ?
<zakk> gahh
<pixael> yeadigging the debuntu logo hehehe
<zakk> wtf
<BHSPitMonkey> getoo, Ekiga, Skype
<zakk> psubuntu defaults to 573x384
<nbound> anyone have any ideas on how to mount a UDF format dvd burnt in vista?
<getoo> BHSPitMonkey: thank u
<predaeus> getoo, also teamspeak
<lkthomas> guys, can I upgrade from debian to ubuntu onfly without reinstall the whole thing ?
<BHSPitMonkey> predaeus, ehhhhh...
<BHSPitMonkey> ts has its own place
<getoo> predaeus: thank u
<BHSPitMonkey> getoo, "you" are welcome.
<jcrose> has anyone else had a flash sound problem in feisty fawn?
* kvidell high fives BHSPitMonkey 
* DanaG is using Gran Paradiso Alpha 4.
<BHSPitMonkey> jcrose, what kind
<DanaG> Flash doesn't work in it, however.
<Flannel> lkthomas: you can try going from debian, but it most likely won't work
<lkthomas> Flannel, grrr, I hate debian
<jcrose> i got flash working at first
<jcrose> video and sound
<jcrose> video still works, but sound won't
<phy3> nhound ---- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2556496
<BHSPitMonkey> lkthomas, I'm pretty sure you CAN do that.
<teenbeat2007> unimatrix9: how can i establish drives device names
<jcrose> i'm pretty sure it's adobe flash
<lkthomas> BHSPitMonkey, but not sure if it will works
<jcrose> should i try reinstalling flash?
<BHSPitMonkey> lkthomas, I've actually heard of that being completely fine and doable.  Just be a repo change-out, an apt-get update, and a dist-upgrade
<Hamm_desktop> i just used package manager to install wine    .. but no shortcuts appeared.  ... where did it go?
<BHSPitMonkey> Hamm_desktop, wine doesn't have a frontend.
<pirx> hey! how do i enable root to run graphical programs locally on "this" computer? i have done xhost +localhost and symlinked the .Xauthority file from the user that runs X to roots home directory. i stille get "cant open display"
<jcrose> if u want a frontend, you're best bet is crossover
<BHSPitMonkey> Hamm_desktop, you double-click a .exe, or use "wine something.exe" on a terminal.
<leku> how do I configure my system to use the truetype fonts? i think I installed em already with automatix2
<predaeus> !automatix > leku
<Gerro> Hamm_desktop: wine DOES have a frontend its winecfg
<alastair37> so, i'm trying to get a QuickCam Pro 5000 webcam to work.
<predaeus> leku, you can do something like fonts:/// in nautilus to see all installed fonts and I thnk it supports drag-n-drop
<alastair37> i found the following wiki:
<alastair37> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech?highlight=%28webcam%29
<lkthomas> BHSPitMonkey, you are not serious, don't you ?
<alastair37> i downloaded uvcvideo, and changed the line in the makefile as instructed
<BHSPitMonkey> lkthomas, was that some sort of sentence? :P
<b9anders> I just installed zenwalk to use alongside ubuntu but GRUB didn't recognise it. How do I edit it to point to my zenwalk partition as well?
<alastair37> but now, this happens:
<alastair37> elliot@elliotcomp:~/trunk$ sudo make
<alastair37> Building USB Video Class driver...
<alastair37> cd: 1: can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/build
<alastair37> make: *** [uvcvideo]  Error 2
<BHSPitMonkey> lkthomas, google up some debian to ubuntu articles
<sanityx> For whoever I was talking to before about Banshee, I actually did just have a codec issue, but I resolved it, if you're still there, say something.
<lkthomas> LOL, ok
<leku> !WorksForMe
<leku> what ist he default font that windows uses?
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sanityx> leku, For icons and stuff? Or for text in word?
<kermitus> WooHoo got my wireless to work! LoL sorta, im 2 feet from the wireless router and my signal strength is onlly 56%, never buy a belkin pcmcia wireless card
<jcrose> i tried reinstalling adobe flash and got an error
<kennykix> sanityx: could you post that grub site again, just booted into ubuntu live cd...
<stittel> Good morning!
<sanityx> !grub | kennykix
<ubotu> kennykix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kennykix> thanks alot =)
<stittel> Can anybody tell me how I can access the Ubuntu repository? I mean not as an apt-repository, but as an CVS or Subversion (or whatever Ubuntu is using) repository.
<Hamm_desktop> when i installed wine on my laptop it made a few shortcuts in Applications/
<Frogzoo> stittel: point your web browser at it
<Hamm_desktop> but not on this computer.....
<BHSPitMonkey> stittel, sudo apt-get source <package>...
<jcrose> E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<leku> sanity: dunno, just the most commonly used
<Hamm_desktop> it had a file browser.... how do i find this
<B1zz> hi, havig issues with beryl, ive set it up using several tutorials, yet it still does not work.  Latest one i tried is this one, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX, im in the beryl session, but looks like gnome still
<jcrose> anyone know what that means?
<stittel> Frogzoo: At what?
<leku> the default fonts in ubuntu seem kinda ugly
<Frogzoo> stittel: the repo url
<Frogzoo> leku: enable sub pixel shading
<leku> how?
<BHSPitMonkey> Hamm_desktop, I know what you're talking about, but I'm not too sure what makes those shortcuts come about.  Maybe try asking your question in #winehq
<stittel> Is anything in developement always commited to the apt repositories?
<leku> and what are the default ubuntu fonts so i can put em back ;)
<Frogzoo> leku: prefs -> fonts
<Hamm_desktop> BHSPitMonkey:  ty :)
<stittel> I mean, how do developers QA packages before putting them to, say, gutsy?
<MSTK> okay, pine isn't in the repositories (alpine is, which doesn't accept stmp authentification), and I'm not willing yet to try emacs (brainwashed by VIM).  Are there any other solutions to CLI E-mail?
<stittel> I am not so much interested in getting available packages (be it source packages or binary packages), but in checking out the current progress of development.
<rothfuss> MSTK: mutt
<kvidell> mutt!
<MSTK> rothfuss - thanks, I'll try that out.
<kvidell> ah.. touche rothfuss.. touche
* kvidell retreats to the shadows again
<Hamm_desktop> that channel is dead lol
<dokter_cinta> ndo.net.id
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a different splash screen?
<jcrose> E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<z0rz> Anyone have any recommendations on getting Dual screens working?
<z0rz> ATI X800
<leku> xinerama
<stittel> For example there must be people working on a Pidgin package for gutsy, because this will become an important package that replaces Gaim, but there is no Pidgin package in gutsy yet.
<kvidell> yiff server?
<jcrose> thats the error i keep getting trying to fix flash
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a different splash screen?
<kvidell> ah
<stittel> And also there is nothing happening in the bugtracker (like it is in case of new packages with other distributions).
<cwraig> z0rz: go and find an NVIDIA :P
<kvidell> so the furs are writing shockwave now
<jcrose> but either installing or reinstalling
<fkhan> whatsup guys
<z0rz> cwraig: Thank you for your intellectual input.
<jcrose> i only get video
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a different splash screen?
<jcrose> and no sound
<fkhan> hey- on Feisty my gaim usage jumps to 100% with some user's MSN account
<fkhan> im baffled- happens randomly
<cwraig> z0rz: im just here to help
<T0uCH> is there a command or a place to see my computer details ( ddr or sdram,  hard drive, dvd-rom, mother board...) ??????
<fkhan> just wanted to know if anybody has seen this
<stittel> So where can I have a look at the development of packages taking place (including changelogs) and I am not just talking about the packages that make it to the apt-repository.
<stittel> I thought this is handled through a revision control system like CVS or Subversion.
<kennykix> i accidentally mounted the wrong thing, how do i unmount it?
<BHSPitMonkey> fkhan, sounds like someone you don't want to be chatting with.
<UnluckyMike> thelostpatrol: sudo apt-get gnome-splashscreen
<stittel> And if there is, there must be a CVS oder Subversion server, which I can access. And this is what I want: The name of such a server. :)
<predaeus> fkhan, is the other user sending those smiley and so on animated images? a friend of mine send about 100 dancing smileys once, that brought gaim and my whole computer to its knees, had to kill gaim.
<fkhan> hmmm
<fkhan> maybe
<jcrose> ???
<z0rz> Anyone have any recommendations on getting Dual screens working on an X800 using the open source radeon drivers?
<alastair37> i am trying to install uvcvideo. it wants there to be a build/ directory in the /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-386/ directory. there isn't. there is a build directory in the generic kernel directories. how do i build my driver so that it works?
<fkhan> it doesnt happen to me-- two or three users in my office face it
<thelostpatrol> did't work
<cwraig> zorg: i guess you have been through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85215
<alligator_> 'un peut il m'aider a configurer date --set dans un terminal please ?
<thelostpatrol> that's not what i'm asking anyway
<thelostpatrol> where's the dir for the screens?
<fkhan> its TOTALLY random
<clearze1> T0uCH: it depends what you want to see some commands include lspci, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<UnluckyMike> thelost patrol i forgot to put install in there
<thelostpatrol> ok
<fkhan> problem is that its all LTSP- so everybody goes
<leku> hey
<leku> i'm trying to install this package and it says aclocal not found
<leku> but aclocal is in /usr/bin
<thelostpatrol> where does it go
<predaeus> fkhan, that was the only problem I witnessed with msn/gaim so far, and that those weird sound messages don't work. well just use jabber in your office then
<jcrose> hey, can someone tell me how to fix a flash problem where i only get video and no sound.  i tried reinstalling, but get the message "E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<UnluckyMike> lostpatrol: not sure
<UnluckyMike> somewhere in the config files in your home dir
<cwraig> z0rg: this looks better http://www.darkartistry.com/content/view/74/41/
<jcrose> also, does anyone know how to get a linksys wireless card to work in feisty fawn?  i have a pci card (wmp54g).  according to ubuntu's documentation it should natively, but doesn't
<giuseppe> e687
<JacksWastedLife> how do you login in as root?
<cwraig> sudo passwd
<vecnah> sudo su
<cwraig> then you can set a password for the root account and just use it like normal to login using su
<JacksWastedLife> still wont let me use adept manager
<JacksWastedLife> is there a way in the gui
<jcrose> hey, can someone tell me how to fix a flash problem where i only get video and no sound.  i tried reinstalling, but get the message "E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<xarann> ok soim clueless here
<xarann> ive installed both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<xarann> but icant find a way to boot either
<Flannel> xarann: GDM ought to start, and then you choose them under "Sessions"
<xarann> if i type xstart i get some error about server couldnt connect to peer orsmth
<sanityx> Anybody know how I can tell Totem which Audio device to use? I have a usb headset
<xarann> it boots to bash shell
<sanityx> The headset works in skype when I specify to use the headset and not my normal soundcard, but I don't see that option in totem/movie player.
<xarann> is it cause this is a laptop
<mwe> then it's probably broken if you didn't do something special to make that happen
<jcrose> also, does anyone know how to get a linksys wireless card to work in feisty fawn?  i have a pci card (wmp54g).  according to ubuntu's documentation it should natively, but doesn't
<jcrose> hey, can someone tell me how to fix a flash problem where i only get video and no sound.  i tried reinstalling, but get the message "E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<xarann> how do i specify 1280x800 res
<mwe> you don't untial X startx
<mwe> starts, even
<Flannel> xarann: try `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start`
<mwe> xarann: you need to figure out why it wont start or you wont be able to do anything useful
<xarann> ive tryed sudo exec gdm
<mwe> don't
<xarann> and it gave err bout X not running
<clearze1> xarann: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mwe> 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<clearze1> xarann: put the display res under the monitor section
<xarann> can i do that from my winxp ntfs part lol
<slim> hello all
<riaal> how do I clone my amarok arcive whit my ipod (like in itunes)? (ipod is installed and working)
<Ahmadinejad> Hi, how do I get more than 2 workplaces?
<jcrose> hey, can someone tell me how to fix a flash problem where i only get video and no sound.  i tried reinstalling, but get the message "E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<jcrose> hey, can someone tell me how to fix a flash problem where i only get video and no sound.  i tried reinstalling, but get the message "E: yiff-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<clearze1> xarann: no, unfortunately
<jcrose> also, does anyone know how to get a linksys wireless card to work in feisty fawn?  i have a pci card (wmp54g).  according to ubuntu's documentation it should natively, but doesn't
<xarann> so what do i edit
<slim> any intermediate-expert programmers here?
<VirhYl3> slim: try #reactos
<clearze1> xarann: I don't know in windows. It isn't the same.
<slim> ok thanx (still new to irc)
<Hamm_desktop> anyone know how to change the default torrent app?
<thelostpatrol> anyone know where the splash screen directory is?
<thelostpatrol> hamm, delete it and install something else
<clearze1> xarann: you probably need a driver for your graphics card, if you are in windows
<thelostpatrol> what is the name of the default ubuntu dock
<xarann> huh?
<xarann> i want to config X so ituses 1280x800 res
<xarann> what do i edit
<clearze1> xarann: gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clearze1> xarann: look for the monitor section and add "1280x800" to all of the resolutions in that section
<gflash> hello
<xarann> ifound a freeware app that does read/write to ext3
<thelostpatrol> what is the name of the default ubuntu dock
<xarann> alright im in
<thelostpatrol> anyone know where the splash screen directory is?
<KennyKix> ok, i've gone and done it now...when typing fdisk -l it tells me that i have a boot on all my disks??
<gflash> i have a problem with my hp laserjet 4m network printer. it seems that it cannot print files with more than about 600kb PER PAGE. can somebody help me?
<Spliffster> Question: are you aware of a utility to read ms windows dll information from a dll file in linux ?
<xarann> okay so i see
<xarann> Section "Screen"	Identifier	"Default Screen"	Device		"Generic Video Card"	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"	DefaultDepth	24	SubSection "Display"		Depth		1		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"	EndSubSection
<xarann> i can just delete these
<xarann> and replace with 1280x800
<VirhYl3> I hate the whole way gconf is setup like that.  There really should be a nice GUI that does all that.
<thelostpatrol> anyone know where the splash screen directory is?
<afief> !sound > afief
<xarann> theres an entry
<xarann> for like differents depths
<xarann> do i need to keep these
<xarann> ori need just one like 24
<martman> in the install, with the partitioner, how can i select a partition to be /boot
<phy3> name it /boot
<riaal> how do I clone my amarok arcive whit my ipod (like in itunes)? (ipod is installed and working)
<martman> i dont see a place to name it
<martman> (gui)
<xarann> alright lets give this another shot
<phy3> It is there on the install /LiveCD
<phy3> manually partition
<martman> yes, i can create/delete them but i dont see anything to give a label
<phy3> lst item as I remember
<phy3> last
<phy3> "mount as" or similar
<mortifera> fr
<Flannel> martman: http://debianadmin.com/copper/displayimage.php?pid=753&fullsize=1
<Flannel> martman: that page
<KennyKix> ok, i've gone and done it now...when typing fdisk -l it tells me that i have a boot on all my disks?? and when i load into grub it cant find ubuntu partition and xp ntldr is missing...help please?
<mortifera> oup's sorry
<mortifera> hi
<rappellz> hey, my asus v6j is having major sound issues in that it only works when i have a headphone plugged in. Speakers dont work.
<afief> my volume control panel shows two sound cards although i only have one, and sound often disappears from my system
<roshan> hey..my network configuration window doesnt open..what could be the problem
<phy3> Matman, I created partitions:   /    /boot   /var    /home   I know it is there
<phy3> created as ext3
<DanaG> Oh, for Linksys thingy: try to google what module you need, then manually modprobe it.
<martman> got it
<martman> thanks guys
<phy3> ha
<VirhYl3> How do I get Jack running?
<roshan> im not able to use the net on ubuntu...but it works just fine on my windows partition..
<VirhYl3> i applied jackd in synaptic already.
<magnetron> roshan: what kind of internet connection do you have? how is your computer connected?
<Dark_Razer> Hi, I've added two hard drives to my ubuntu system, and I'd like to set them up in software RAID?
<roshan> i have a dsl connection...works just fine on xp..
<magnetron> roshan: yes, but how is your computer connected to the dsl connection?
<inuyasha> do ati, composite, beryl, coexist togethere_
<roshan> i have a router..
<inuyasha> ?
<Alpha736> hello everyone
<magnetron> roshan: and an ethernet card?
<Alpha736> does anyone know how i get ubuntu to automatically mount all my drives as soon as i logon to my user?
<roshan> yea...
<magnetron> roshan: or a wireless card?
<roshan> ethernet card...
<magnetron> roshan: there is a network manager applet in the upper right corner.  try clicking on it
<roshan> im using xp right now...im not able to connect to the net in ubuntu
<JacksWastedLife> how do you use adept manager, without being able to run it in root i cant use it
<MSTK> can anyone help me configure pine for gmail?
<magnetron> roshan: through the network manager you can access most network settings. try that
<evan_> several of my modules on my laptop are not loading
<roshan> eth0 and dhcp is enabled in ubuntu
<slim> ubuntu rox!!!
<roshan> network manager used to open before...but now it says..."opening Networking" and then it just closes
<JacksWastedLife> ive tried running Adept Manager with gksudo as root and it still errors saying must be logged in as root to install software
<Alpha736> soo... i have 2 volumes that aren't beeing mounted until i enter my root password? can someone help?
<roshan> should i try reinstalling ubuntu?
<strabes> Alpha736: are they in your fstab or are you just plugging them in?
<nomin> roshan: I've had something like that happen then I restart X and it will work.
<roshan> ohh..thanx a lot...ill try that
<ltracy> I'm having a problem getting ACPI events to work on my Thinkpad R51e.  I'm a little new to this, but it looks like the events aren't being reported to acpid
<Alpha736> they are internal sata150 drives, that are connected when i boot my computer
<Alpha736> one is a 250GB drive i use for general storage, the other is an identical 250gb drive i use for audio/video storage
<ltracy> I really want the lid close to suspend.
<slim> does any1 know of any extra repositories?
<roshan> can someone tell me how to configure my ethernet card on ubuntu to connect to the net?
<strabes> !source-o-matic | slim
<ubotu> slim: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bullgard4> What is the proper program to format a 512 MB memory stick which I bought yesterday?
<slim> thanx alot
<strabes> bullgard4: there are many. you could use gparted if you want a gui
<evan_> Hmm I' have trouble with my laptop I tried to install fglrx from ati site and ran module-assistant and depmod and now I have several modules that will not load
<roshan> can someone tell me how to configure my ethernet card on ubuntu to connect to the net?
<strabes> evan_: did you run sudo depmod -a ?
<bullgard4> strabes: I will give it a try. I like gparted better than the command-line tools.
<jimbo> This really is a long shot, and possibly not the best channel to ask (but I have no idea where to start). I am looking for an application that is like dia for modelling a system process, but with the functionality of being able to click on a diagram object, and that then runs a script (e.g ssh'ing to a machine and tailing a log. Does anyone know if anything like this is out there? TIA
<strabes> bullgard4: good luck
<evan_> yeah
<strabes> evan_: and what website told you to mess with module-assistant
<evan_> er some wiki site ;/
<strabes> evan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<strabes> evan_: installing fglrx is so easy - there's about 5 commands you type in
<xarann> guys i did it!
<xarann> typing this fro,m konversation
<Alpha736> so... does anyone know how to get a volume to mount automatically upon login?
<strabes> roshan: could you be more specific?
<strabes> Alpha736: put it in your /etc/fstab
<ltracy> why the hell would acpid say nothing when i close the lid and open it again
<evan_> was just try to install the 8.36.5 package
<ltracy> it should say something... right?
<Alpha736> strabes: thanks, i'll try
<xarann> ive used loopback installs and live cds, but this is my first time doing an actual linux install
<strabes> Alpha736: the fstab is where the system looks to mount things on bootup
<roshan> ive installed ubuntu 6.06 lts...im not able to use the internet...i have a wired dsl connection...what should i do?
<thelostpatrol> help! i don't have shutdown/restart on my quit menu for some reason
<strabes> Alpha736: once you edit it, you can run "sudo mount -a" to reload the fstab so you don't have to reboot every time you make a change
<Alpha736> thanks
<slim> ok does any1 know of any repositories not on the ubuntu website??
<strabes> roshan: what interfaces does "ifconfig" output
<strabes> slim: like what?
<rappellz> the internal speakers in my asus v6j laptop dont work with feisty any suggestions?
<evan_> er depmod -a hasn't solved problem with the touchpad module
<thelostpatrol> help! i don't have shutdown/restart on my quit menu for some reason
<roshan> havent tried..ill try and get back to you
<strabes> evan_: can you pastebin the error/output you get?
<poningru> thelostpatrol: update
<TuTuFF> can networkmanager be safely uninstalled from Feisty without breaking networking?
<ltracy> Does anybody have a suggestion on what to look at if /var/log/acpid isn't showing anything?
<slim> just whatever i found a few extras but i like to know ALL of my options
<thelostpatrol> update?
<poningru> thelostpatrol: thats an old bug that got fixed pretty fast
<thelostpatrol> k
<evan_> there is no like error
<mtx1> do u need a swap partition if you have 2 gb of ram?
<strabes> mtx1: probably not
<thelostpatrol> it says my system is up to date, poningru
<freeza> mtx1: just make a small one around 64 to 128mb
<strabes> slim: there are tons of repositories... especially if you use a distro other than ubuntu...you can get repos located close to your house etc...
<slim> i was just wondering if any one knew something i dont!!
<slim> i like ubuntu (so far)
<thelostpatrol> it says my system is up to date, poningru
<jwl> Adept Manager after reinstall will not prompt for root password so therefor will not run as root, how can this problem be fixed??
<strabes> slim: you could also check this page: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<strabes> jwl: use apt-get or aptitude :)
<slim> im only got divorced from microsoft a week ago
<mtx1> anyone else have the problem when upgrading to fiesty that all of your text inside the gui are square boxes
<strabes> slim: i recommend you just copy one of those sources.list files according to your version of ubuntu and use it
<strabes> slim: good to hear
<freeza> you should get used to installing applications by using apt-get or aptitude, less prone to erros
<freeza> errors
<thelostpatrol> help! i don't have shutdown/restart on my quit menu for some reason
<strabes> jwl freeza: exactly
<slim> how do i get a complete list of apt-get?
<evan_> some reason it says im missing ipw3945
<strabes> thelostpatrol: are you using xgl?
<thelostpatrol> how do i check
<strabes> are you running beryl or something
<thelostpatrol> yes
<strabes> do you have nvidia or an ati card
<thelostpatrol> nvidia
<strabes> wierd
<strabes> when you installed beryl did you have to download xserver-xgl ?
<strabes> slim: what do you mean?
<thelostpatrol> i don't know what that is
<thelostpatrol> it just happened minutes ago i think though
<slim> i used apt-get install zsnes and it worked but i cant find it in my synaptic or add/remove repositories
<strabes> thelostpatrol: my first instinct is that it has something to do with beryl because i used to have that problem when i was using beryl/xgl
<Lilacor> complete list of apt-get?
<strabes> thelostpatrol: try on the beryl-forums
<strabes> slim: should be in applications -> games
<thelostpatrol> i will restart
<thelostpatrol> see if that helps
<slim> i was wondering if theres a list of the program apt-get has
<slim> programs*
<Lilacor> slim all of the programs available?
<strabes> slim: it's not "apt-get" that has the programs, it's your repositories.
<strabes> slim: apt-get is just a utility to install programs from the command line
<slim> i know where on my comp im just wondering why its not in my repositories
<Lilacor> apt-get is just a tool to read the lists of software you download.
<xarann> this adept manager app for kde
<Polis_ttt> slim: can't you just look at the servers your connecting to whit apt-get?
<xarann> prettydamn awesome
<strabes> slim
<strabes> slim: if you downloaded it with apt-get then it is in your repositories
<strabes> you can search the repositories using "apt-cache search"
<xarann> once i get wine   running
<strabes> slim: like "apt-cache search zsnes"
<slim> ok then maybe i just missed it ill check again
<xarann> i might not boot to xp
<strabes> xarann: good to hear
<Pablo> I am having trouble with the fglrx driver... works fine with 6.10 but not fiesty... I get "screen not found" when I try to use it... any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<strabes> Pablo: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pablo> ok
<Alpha736> how do i figure out which harddrive is which? i have /dev/hda, /dev/hda1/, /dev/hda5/
<xarann> hmm i was wondering
<slim> its saying that its virtualboy advance
<strabes> Alpha736: you could do "sudo fdisk -l"
<slim> but i checked that one seperatly after i got zsnes
<xarann> with vmware or whatever, is it possible to boot an os on an actual (but inactive) partition in a vm from another os on another partition onthe same hdd
<slim> there was a 12 hr difference between installations
<Alpha736> strabes: thanks boss
<superman> hello all
<strabes> xarann: you can convert an existing windows install into a vmware image...http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware_converter_windows_linux
<djy_> Supaplex, http://my.opera.com/Jzarecta/about/
<djy_> strabes, http://my.opera.com/Jzarecta/about/
<strabes> xarann: i don't know if you can boot into a windows install on your hard drive inside ubuntu, if that's what you're asking. i don't know much about vmware
<superman> I want to know if there is a way to convert divx movies to DVD?
<slim> ok i did a search in synaptic and it found it
<Pablo> strabes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18915/
<af> I'm trying to change the default locale, but editing /etc/environment doesn't quite work. any ideas?
<xarann> alright strabes thanks
<slim> DeVeDe will convert movies
<Alpha736> does this look right? /dev/sdc	/media/Main Storage auto rw,user,noatuo 0	0
<strabes> Alpha736: just save fstab and run sudo mount -a and see if it works
<strabes> Pablo: let me look. I had the same problem when I first installed feisty but right now i can't seem to remember how I fixed it
<strabes> Pablo: have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Pablo> ok thx
<Alpha736> so i don't need to edit fstab first? or i do?
<Pablo> strabes: will that remove fglrx?
<strabes> Alpha736: put that line you wrote into your /etc/fstab, save it, then run "sudo mount -a"
<Alpha736> k, thanks
<strabes> Pablo: no, when you get to the graphics driver configuration part, select fglrx
<Pablo> ok
<Pablo> I will try that
<superman> thanks will try it
<evan_> some how most of the modules i have do not load any more
<Alpha736> damn, i only have read only access to fstab
<fotoflo__> hey, i just finished a dis-upgrade... should i restart or can i just restart my window manager or what?
<thelostpatrol> still no shutdown / restart options
<thelostpatrol> any ideas
<evan_> I have no clue what I did but obviously something dumb ;/
<kuhcho> could anybody tell me how can I set my popup properties menu for the window bar in beryl
<fotoflo__> dist-upgrade that is
<Adamantinus> Hey guys. How do I update my nVidia drivers to latest in Ubuntu 6.10?
<Adamantinus> Can't do it with apt-get and don't know how any other way.
<Alpha736> is there a way to open fstab with write access using gedit?
<strabes> Alpha736: you have to edit it as root by using "sudo"
<strabes> Alpha736: except in this case you want to open a gui app as root so you should use "gksudo" like "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<Alpha736> awesome thansk
<thelostpatrol> still no shutdown / restart options, help!
<kuhcho> somebody??? please... :/
<poningru> thelostpatrol: well in an emergency you can just go to a terminal and type in sudo shutdown -Ph now for actually shutdown
<Alpha736> i think the lines i put into my fstab are wrong
<HiddenHax> shalala
<poningru> thelostpatrol: you can also type sudo restart for restart
<thelostpatrol> yeah i can also set the shutdown to initiate when i hit power
<Alpha736> i got alpha736@736WS1:~$ sudo mount -a
<Alpha736> [mntent] : line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Alpha736> [mntent] : line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Pablo> strabes: "still no screens found"
<poningru> thelostpatrol: but yeah I remember that bug being fixed
<strabes> Pablo: gosh sorry. I can't remember what I did to fix it gosh...
<Alpha736> can i whisper you my fstab?
<thelostpatrol> i have feisty with all the updates
<thelostpatrol> this is strange
<Pablo> strabes: :'(
<poningru> Alpha736: pastebin it please
<Pablo> :P
<poningru> thelostpatrol: are you pressing the check button?
<sanityx> I have a directory thats also in a tar file. I want to update that tar file. so I did, tar -u foo.tar directory
<Alpha736> pastebin?
<sanityx> it didnt work.
<strabes> Pablo: I did clean up your xorg.conf a bit though....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18917/
<thelostpatrol> what button is that
<crabgrass> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<HiddenHax> anyone use blender 3d?
<thelostpatrol> i'm pressing the door at the top right to get out
<Adamantinus> How do I update my nVidia drivers to latest in Ubuntu 6.10? 6600GT.
<poningru> !pastebin | Alpha736
<ubotu> Alpha736: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pablo> thxx strabes
<thelostpatrol> or when i press the power button the same menu comes up on my computer
<poningru> thelostpatrol: go to a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update'
<strabes> Pablo: lol this is frustrating me...now i want to remember how i fixed it...it was so easy....
<Alpha736> !pastebin | Alpha736
<poningru> and then do 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<poningru> !pastebin > Alpha736
<strabes> Pablo: can you tell me exactly what the error is? maybe it will trigger my memory
<Pablo> strabes: I hope you remember
<lostfawords> anyone know if there is an 'and' command for the print dialog in evince? i.e - range '3 and 20'
<thelostpatrol> done and done
<backblue> where can i find, vmware-server-console, in ubuntu?
<thelostpatrol> still no power button :P
<Pablo> where would it stuff the log of the xserver crash?
<crabgrass> guys, anyone have a good tutorial on compiling things?
<poningru> thelostpatrol: did you restart?
<roshan> cant open any application!!
<poningru> !compile | crabgrass
<ubotu> crabgrass: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<thelostpatrol> i did, but i forced shutdown by holding down power to do it
<crabgrass> poningru: thanks, but that didn't help me
<poningru> thelostpatrol: no restart from command line
<Alpha736> cool thanks....
<thelostpatrol> ok
<Pablo> strabes: where would it stuff the xserver crash?
<thelostpatrol> brb
<poningru> crabgrass: what are you trying to do
<Alpha736> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18918/plain/
<poningru> roshan: what do you mean?
<poningru> Alpha736: looking
<Alpha736> thanks
<strabes> Pablo: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<poningru> Alpha736: what lines did it say are bad?
<roshan> it says..."opening application" n then it never opens
<crabgrass> poningru: im trying to compile an xfce-panel plugin, and i'm stuck on finding a lib
<thelostpatrol> poningru, sudo restart command not found
<Pablo> ok
<TsungW1> Can I design flash in ubuntu?
<poningru> thelostpatrol: its reboot then
<samushka> how can i remove GAIM without removing the rest of the stuff associated with it? (im guessing this is done via command line)
<Alpha736> poningru: 11 and 12, which i believe as the last 2... starting with /dev/sdc/ and /dev/sdd
<poningru> crabgrass: which lib?
<crabgrass> poningru:  libxfce4panel-1.0
<TsungW1> Anyone tell me?
<poningru> ah Alpha736 yeah got it
<strabes> samushka: you mean the configuration files?
<dimebar> TsungW1: without running Flash in wine I don't think so
<TsungW1> 3q
<samushka> strabes: no i mean, when i select GAIM for removal in synapics it also wants to remove Ubuntu-Desktop (which i dont want to remove)
<poningru> put a \ in front of the space between main and storage, same for media and storage
<crabgrass> poningru: i downloaded the xfce source, but i'm having a hard time finding that lib
<poningru> Alpha736: ^^
<poningru> crabgrass: looking
<Alpha736> thanks!
<crabgrass> poningru: tyvm
<strabes> samushka: that's because in ubuntu, gaim is a part of the ubuntu-desktop package. I don't really know since I use KDE
<samushka> but, how can i remove JUST gaim? (im guessing its an apt-get command)
<roshan> ubuntu's givin me lots of problems!
<evan_> bleh looks like ill have to reinstall
<TsungW1> Aha,it's Chinese English..I'm sorry.
<crabgrass> sudo apt-remove gaim?
<poningru> samushka: you can do apt-get remove gaim but that will take out ubuntu-desktop
<samushka> is there a remove command, that will JUST remove gaim ?
<Alpha736> poningru: is this better? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18919/plain/
<Lilacor> I'm so excited! KVM supports VMWare images!
<Lilacor> now I just have upgrade to the latest kernel....
<Pablo> strabes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18920/
<metellius> What mechanism does ubuntu by default use to check ethX link status? I already looked for ifplug-related applications...
<poningru> Alpha736: no put a space after the \
<poningru> not replace the space with
<Alpha736> thanks
<roshan> i cant open the networking window...it says its opening..but then it quits..what could be the problem?
<Lilacor> what's a good alarm clock I can use to play MP3s at alarm time?
<crabgrass> roshan: opening it as sudo?
<poningru> Lilacor: mplayer with cron job
<poningru> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Alpha736> poningru: so like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18921/plain/
<Lilacor> poningru: Hmmm...didn't think of using cron! :O
<Lilacor> thanks!
<roshan> im trying to open it through the menu...im new to linux
<poningru> hmm
<crabgrass> roshan: did it ask you for your password?
<Lilacor> roshan: Welcome. Be prepared to read a lot.
<strabes> Pablo: yeah that's exactly what happened to me
<strabes> Pablo: let me look in the ubuntuforumsh /o
<strabes> h/o*
<poningru> crabgrass: did you download xfce4-panel-dev ?
<dimebar> roshan: try running gnome-network-preferences from the console
<samushka> so basically i cannot remove GAIM? (i want to install the new beta, but i have to remove the one that comes bundled with Ubuntu 7.04)
<poningru> Alpha736: looking
<Pablo> ok strabes I am going to pee... brb... can you pm me if you find anything?
<strabes> Pablo: ok lol
<poningru> Alpha736: yep
<Alpha736> thanks!
<Flannel> samushka: of course you can.  Yes, it will remove "ubuntu-desktop", but that's just a metapackage, no harm in removing it.
<dimebar> samiam: removing the ubuntu-desktop package won't do yu any harm
<Pablo> thx so much... its driving me crazy
<thelostpatrol> well that did nothing
<samushka> kk
<Lilacor> samushka: install the new beta *over* it
<crabgrass> poningru: i believe so, lemmie check synaptec
<roshan> dimebar: how do i do that??..sry...im very new to this
<poningru> samushka: just make sure that you add it when you are updating!
<Alpha736> poningru: sudo mount -a still says the line is bad :(
<poningru> hmm
<crabgrass> poningru: oh, i downloaded it, but not via synaptec... i guess i put it in the wrong place
<Alpha736> i found a typo, hang on...
<bullgard4> A memorystick which I bought yesterday is FAT16 formatted. GParted shows 264 KiB as 'used'. Nautilus does not show any file. What information is stored in these 264 KiB?
<riaal> anyone knows how to clone the amarok archive whit an ipod? Like in iTunes? (ipod is installed and working)
<dimebar> roshan: applications -> accessories -> terminal, then type 'gnome-network-preferences' in and hit return
<thelostpatrol> poningru, nothing happened
<thelostpatrol> same problem
<poningru> bullgard4: probably some proprietry stuff
<dimebar> roshan: this way if it crashes it'll hopefully spit out some useful info first :)
<roshan> thanx a lot
<crabgrass> poningru: awesome, it's working so far
<crabgrass> poningru: thanks!
<poningru> thelostpatrol: I dont know what to tell you dude... can you look/post in the forums?
<poningru> crabgrass: yep
<thelostpatrol> k
<Alpha736> poningru: yep still getting those 2 line errors
<poningru> thelostpatrol: sorry
<thelostpatrol> np
<bullgard4> poningru: What is the name of a Linux tool to explore the contents of a memory stick byte by byte?
<poningru> Alpha736: you sure those two folders exist?
<Nanu> hey guys
<poningru> the storage folders
<poningru> if not go make them
<Nanu> can i open .docx files?? it's a ms office word 2007 file
<eck> bullgard4: you can just use cat/od to check the contents of the stick, but it is normal for there to be a small amount of space used on a newly created filesystem with no visible files on it
<evan_> er is there a way to regenerate the modules needed for the kernel
<Alpha736> yeah, they are under /media/Main Storage
<poningru> bullgard4: cat /proc/kcore
<Alpha736> and /media/Media Storage
<eck> poningru: that is for memory, not a storage device...
<poningru> bullgard4: isnt that what he said?
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ...
<poningru> nm
<poningru> bullgard4: sorry uh... hold on
<poningru> bullgard4: just go into a terminal and do an ls -la
<eck> evan_: how do you mean? they're static in the sense that they're installed when you get the kernel package, and don't change (until you upgrade it)
<poningru> Alpha736: can you try with verbose mode
<poningru> Alpha736: -v
<poningru> suod mount -va
<Alpha736> k
<evan_> well i dunno but some reason they don't exist or won't load
<bullgard4> poningru: detlef@MD97600:~$ ls -la /dev/sdb1; brw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 8, 17 2007-05-03 10:28 /dev/sdb1"
<Nanu> how can i open .docx files? it's a MS Word 2007 file
<eck> evan_: look around in /lib/modules to see if they exist
<Alpha736> poningru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18922/plain/
<eck> Nanu: have you tried openoffice?
<Nanu> no
<Alpha736> it's already mounted?
<Alpha736> is that what this error is telling me?
<eck> Nanu: if anything opened it, that would be it
<Nanu> ok i'll  try
<poningru> Alpha736: no it cant be...
<poningru> Alpha736: well try it..
<poningru> Alpha736: umount /dev/sdc
<Alpha736> k
<poningru> Alpha736: one thing I wanna check is are you sure there is a /dev/sdc
<poningru> and a /dev/sdd
<Alpha736> yeah, i see it listed in /dev
<CheshireViking> Nanu, I think you need an OpenXML translator, i'm not sure if its in the repo's but, here's a link to enable you to open them in OpenOffice http://download.novell.com/SummaryFree.jsp?buildid=ESrjfdE4U58~
<poningru> Nanu: hehe you cant
<z0rz> Anyone got an ATI card to dual head?
<tehlostpatrol> help please -- i have no restart or shut down options in my shut down menu
<Alpha736> poningru: this is my fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18923/plain/
<poningru> Alpha736: ah makes sense
<eck> tehlostpatrol: you should be able to control what things are shown in the shutd down menu somewhere in the gconf settings. try running gconf-editor
<Alpha736> er.... it's sdc1 and sdd1?
<poningru> Alpha736: right
<thelostpatrol> o i didn't realize this is the same channel
<thelostpatrol> hah
<poningru> Alpha736: dont know why I didnt catch that
<thelostpatrol> it's me
<poningru> thelostpatrol: :)
<poningru> is cool
<thelostpatrol> :P
<z0rz> Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf file.. I can't seem to get dual head displays to work
<Nanu> this linux goes very slow when i keep it running long time,, i mean 1 day ( cuz i'm downloading )
<z0rz> http://z0rz.com/stuff/xorg.conf
<Nanu> i
<Nanu> i've to restart every 5 hours maybe
<z0rz> What happends is screen left doesn't work.. and screen right does.. also my mouse cursor looks like poop but I think that's the ati driver's fault
<poningru> Nanu: do you have swap?
<thelostpatrol> eck, i'm in it, now what?
<Nanu> wha'ts that
<eck> thelostpatrol: go into the search thing and search for something like 'shutdown', you should find the appropriate key
<z0rz> Go away zOap you confuse everyone! :D
<Alpha736> poningru: i switched it to sdc1 and sdd1 and i'm getting the same error still
<eck> thelostpatrol: you might have to select search in key names/values
<Alpha736> poningru: i'm going to relog and see if that changes anything, i'll brb
<zOap> z0rz, oh well, I've been here for years. so maybe you are the one that needs to go away?;)
<thelostpatrol> eck, i did and nothing came up
<BigBambi> Hi, I've just installed 7.04 on my laptop (Acer Aspire 5630) and can't select any widescreen resolutions - only 1024 x 768 is available.  Consequently everything looks stretched.  Any ideas?
<poningru> Nanu: go to system->admin->system monitor
<z0rz> whatever, it said you just joined ;)
<poningru> BigBambi: do you know what vid card it is?
<poningru> intel?
<bagualas> Hello, i'm with a problem, I installed Ubuntu 7.04 in hda1, but I had a partition on hdb1. When i remove my slave hdd ubuntu gives a lots of errors
<BigBambi> intel 965gm
<eck> thelostpatrol: weird, i thought they were in there. it looks like the options under apps > gnome-session are the only things you can change
<Tsung_> one question,number of virnus in linux?someone tell me about 300,but I think it's too small..
<poningru> z0rz, zOap please play nice
<poningru> !intel | BigBambi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> ...
<brylie> I am looking for a workaround that would allow a PHP script to pass to the python interpreter or python twisted instead of Apache/PHP
<BigBambi> poningru: intel 965gm
<thelostpatrol> eck i see things like shutdown option but all there is beside them is <schema>
<harddisk> guess what?
<Alpha736> poningru: nope that didn't fix it
<poningru> Alpha736: hmm
<Tricore> Hey
<poningru> BigBambi: looking
<thelostpatrol> eck i see things like shutdown option but all there is beside them is <schema>
<BigBambi> poningru: Thanks :)
<eck> thelostpatrol: afaik that just defines the xml schema, which probably isn't something you want to be messing with. maybe you need to be part of a special group to get all the options, run the group command and check that you are in a reasonable number of them
<Tricore> I've forgotten how to run a program in the background from terminal, could someone please enlighten me ? :)
<thelostpatrol> how do i run the group command
<Alpha736> how do i gain gui write access to my filesystem?
<eck> Tricore: & when you run, or ctrl-z and then bg
<harddisk> somehow I fubard my x
<Tricore> Thx m8 ;)
<eck> thelostpatrol: that is the command name ;-)
<harddisk> cant even startx and on xchat
<harddisk> meh
<babo> guys, where can I access extra characters like the euro symbol ? I'm on gnome.
<babo> htanks
<harddisk> how do I reconfigure my videocard in prompt again?
<harddisk> dont have a gui..so ill just do the commands
<eck> harddisk: iirc, X -configure
<thelostpatrol> i don't know what you want me to do eck, heh
<thelostpatrol> i'm noobish
<eck> thelostpatrol: run the command 'groups' on a command line
<Jersey> Hi
<thelostpatrol> yeah there's a bunch
<harddisk> iirc, x -configure
<harddisk> ok
<eck> if you add yourself to one incorrectly and remove yourself from groups than you can break all kinds of random things
<BigBambi> poningru: Oops, my mistake - 945gm.  Sorry
<Jersey> I'm enjoying my new Feisty
<harddisk> I screwed my gui :)
<eck> harddisk: no, just 'X -configure' (with the capital X)
<Nanu> poningru sys monitor , then?
<harddisk> but feisty seems good
<thelostpatrol> me too, jersey, i can't shut down
<thelostpatrol> haha
<poningru> BigBambi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<harddisk> yea yea I got ya
<thelostpatrol> i have to enjoy it
<thelostpatrol> :P
<harddisk> X -configure
<Jersey> I can
<harddisk> ok
<BigBambi> poningru: Thanks, I'll have a look
<harddisk> brb
<babo> gnome ships without the euro symbol ?
<Jersey> I had this issue in Edgy
<poningru> Nanu: go to resources tab
<thelostpatrol> the shutdown thing?
<thelostpatrol> how'd you fix it
<Nanu> then
<eck> babo: apps > accessories > character map
<poningru> see what the size of the swap is
<Tricore> Is there a tool to see if two files are identical ?
<eck> Tricore: diff
<Tricore> thx :)
<Nanu> 1.3 GB
<Nanu> 593.2 used swap
<poningru> Nanu: that cant be it then
<poningru> Tricore: or md5sum
<poningru> if its binary
<Tricore> Okay :-)
<poningru> Alpha736: sorry but can you paste that stuff again?
<eck> you can diff binary files too:-)
<poningru> eck: hehe true
<poningru> but you'll have a messy diff
<z0rz> Could someone take a look at my xorg.conf?  I'm trying to get dual head going, and the left monitor isn't working (but the right is working fine).  http://z0rz.com/stuff/xorg.conf
<eck> no, it will just print whether or not they differ
<Nanu> 593.2 mb is used .. 46.1% is used
<poningru> Nanu: yeah that cant be it then
<poningru> Nanu: sometimes swap isnt turned on so the computer becomes very slow
<harddisk> yo ju u there?
<Alpha736> poningru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18923/plain/
<poningru> Nanu: not the case in your computer
<eevar2> as far as i can tell, all my ubuntu printer settings read A4 for paper size, however, anything but the test page seems to come out in letter format..? - i.e. the printer locks up until we walk over and tell it to use the A4 drawer
<poningru> Alpha736: ok lets try something
<elifed> Tsung_, probably closer to a 1000
<eevar2> suggestions?
<sanityx> Man
<Alpha736> poningru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18927/plain/
<Tricore> Okay, I don't get this. After installing the proprietary nvidia display drivers, I can't run anything higher than 800x600 @ 60hz, and my xorg.conf hasn't changed :S
<Nanu> poningru u mean swap isnt the problem?
<poningru> Nanu: right
<Tricore> Any ideas ?
<sanityx> Banshee REALLY needs an equalizer. Its far better than Rhythmbox, but still lacking in that respect.
<harddisk> lemme ask this in nooby, my gui is gone, wanna start over, im in x
<poningru> Alpha736: do this 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/Main\ Storage'
<helen> tircore you have to change nv to nvidea
<sanityx> harddisk, ctrl-alt-backspace
<poningru> Alpha736: what does it say?
<harddisk> sanityx doesn't work
<eck> sanityx: they also need to make it stable ;-)
<sanityx> eck, Its plenty stable for me.
<poningru> Tricore: why are you not using the restricted drivers manager?
<sanityx> harddisk, Power button :-P
<harddisk> I really screwed it, even when I reboot.
<Tricore> Section "Device"
<Tricore> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO] "
<Tricore> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<Tricore> That part ?
<sanityx> harddisk, what exactley do you have?
<harddisk> no gui
<Alpha736> poningru: mount: mount point /media/Main Storage does not exist
<harddisk> just login
<elifed> Tsung_, maybe a few more if you count the different variations of the UNIX Honor System Virus ;)
<harddisk> I login when I do startx I get all sorts of errors
<sanityx> harddisk, so what happens when you login
<sanityx> oh.
<helen> tricore run glxgears in terminal
<sanityx> harddisk, well what errors.
<helen> and print output
<poningru> Alpha736: AHA
<Tricore> 77766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 15553.126 FPS
<Tricore> 90678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 18135.476 FPS
<harddisk> well I'll have to write em down
<harddisk> meh...brb
<sanityx> harddisk, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<harddisk> ah ha
<harddisk> thats what I needed
<Pablo> I am having some problems with my fglrx and feisty... here is where it x errors out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18920/ here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18915/ any help would be greatly appreciated
<harddisk> lemme write this down
<poningru> Alpha736: can you go check if that file does exist?
<helen> tricore you are definately running the nvidia binaries then ,
<sanityx> Pablo, I don't know much about that, but just to be sure, did you isntall it with the restricted drivers manager?
<evan_> well i learned a good lesson :D
<helen> you may have to run dpkg reconfigure to add the new resolutions
<BigBambi> poningru: That worked!  Thanks very much, I can now read the screen.
<Alpha736> poningru: before i restarted the file/folder was there because i had previously mounted it manually through the gui
<poningru> BigBambi: awesome
<harddisk> I think that will work sanity
<harddisk> brb
<Tricore> Compiz is working too :S
<sanityx> harddisk, okeydokey
<poningru> Alpha736: hmm
<Alpha736> poningru: but now it's not there
<Pablo> helen: why more resolutions?
<poningru> oh frack I'm supposed to be at work I think
<sanityx> poningru, AHAHAHA
<poningru> in like 2 hours :P
<poningru> not now
<Pablo> helen: it is running at that resolution now with just "ati" as the driver... just no 3d acceleration
<poningru> :p
<harddisk> sorry again..
<atarinox> can somebody help me w/ a wireless problem? it seems that after i tried to enable roaming on my wireless, my card isn't recognized. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling hte driver w/ ndiswrapper...but it just gives me the msg that "Driver driver is already installed"
<harddisk> forgot how to set root password in prompt again
<harddisk> cause I didnt do that and need to run as root.
<poningru> atarinox: ok lets see
<harddisk> I know it's su, but didnt set a password yet.
<poningru> atarinox: what chipset is yoru card?
<sanityx> harddisk, to SET the root password you use passwd
<eck> harddisk: just use sudo
<sanityx> harddisk, to be root, use sudo
<sanityx> harddisk, or sudo bash to get a root promt
<sanityx> prompt*
<harddisk> fine.. and sorry again :)
<poningru> atarinox: or do you not know?
<sanityx> harddisk, np
<poningru> Alpha736: can you make the folder? and try it again?
<harddisk> I got to memorize those commands...been ages since I used dos
<helen> tricore the exact command is printed in the opening paragraph of the xorg file something likd dpkg reconfigure -r xorg ect ect
<sanityx> harddisk, this isnt DOS
<Alpha736> poningru: i can't because i don't have write access :(
<sanityx> harddisk, its bash/linux
<harddisk> yea I know
<eck> harddisk: learning dos commands probably won't help you :-P
<poningru> Alpha736: you do just go sudo
<harddisk> I'm just saying
* eevar2 likes "sudo su -"
<sanityx> the only dos command that works is dir
<harddisk> I haven't typed commands in years..
<sanityx> and its really just an alias for ls
<Tricore> I'll try that then... Thanks for all your help (have to restart x)
<atarinox> poningru: Realtek 8180
<poningru> Alpha736: sudo mkdir /media/Media\ Storage
<poningru> atarinox: err are you sure?
* eck prefers sudo -i
<Alpha736> poningru: thanks
<harddisk> btw while im on ircII do I have to quit from the session to use prompt?
<sanityx> eck, I never knew about that
<harddisk> or is there some shortcut
<atarinox> poningru: it's a Linksys WPC11 v.4, i googled that and chipset, that's what i got
<sanityx> harddisk, no, ctrl-alt-F1 through F5 gives other prompts
<atarinox> let me keep searching, maybe i can find something else
<harddisk> DUH!
<Alpha736> k folders made
<harddisk> now you tell me :)
<PloneDude> hei guys, I have old harddisk almost 10 years old wif 4Gb... will it cause any probs if I install Ubuntu in it...
<sanityx> harddisk, also you can move through them with ctrl-alt-arrowkeys
<harddisk> yea I just found that out..
<void^> PloneDude: no, it'll just be slow
<harddisk> good to know.
<atarinox> poningru: RTL8180L
<sanityx> harddisk, but remember F1-F5, arrowkeys dont work on all distros
<poningru> WTF
<Alpha736> poningru: still getting same error when i try " sudo mount -va"
<harddisk> well arrow keys dont work but the F's do..
<atarinox> poningru: shows up when i do 'lspci'
<sanityx> harddisk, Heh.
<harddisk> brb
<poningru> atarinox: its a simple bug
<CheshireViking> PloneDude, I've installed on a 3.2Gb drive with no problems, as void^ said, it just runs very slowly
<poningru> atarinox: http://yoten.blogspot.com/2007/04/realtek-8180-in-ubuntu.html
<poningru> Alpha736: no the manual mount
<Alpha736> oh
<poningru> yeah
<atarinox> poningru: thanks for the link...ill check it out
<poningru> atarinox: let me know if you dont understand what to do
<poningru> atarinox: can you file a bug about this in lp.net?
<PloneDude> void: wat if the system is onli 2+ years old... but harddisk is old ..so thot of installing Ubuntu...will it still be slow...
<Meatbag> Anybody know how to install ubuntu from a usb cd drive? with no bios support of course :P
<harddisk> alrighty im doing the xserver-xorg thingy..should work.
<poningru> Meatbag: does it have floppy?
<void^> PloneDude: anything that uses the disk is slow - booting, starting applications, etc.
<Meatbag> Yep
<poningru> !netboot | Meatbag
<ubotu> Meatbag: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Meatbag> Cool thanks :D
<PloneDude> void: oh..thanks dude...for the hints..
<Alpha736> poningru: i'm pretty sure it mounted, because i didn't get an error this time, but now when i try to access /media/Main Storage through nautilus it says i don't have permission to view the contents
<metellius> any ideas on how I can filter all other lines except #22 (for example) in a oneliner?
<poningru> Alpha736: thats fine
<poningru> Alpha736: just ad rw to the options
<eck> metellius: pipe to head, then grep
<eck> err, head, then tail
<poningru> Alpha736: add -o rw at the end
<poningru> but this is weird
<atarinox> poningru: worked great...thanks! do i still need ndiswrapper and the windows drivers?
<poningru> Alpha736: ok lets umount it
<Alpha736> at the end of my fstab?
<poningru> atarinox: nope
<poningru> Alpha736: no the option is for manual mount
<poningru> I wanna try couple of things and figure out why fstab isnt doint it properly
<Alpha736> what's the unmount command?
<metellius> eck: thanks
<gpd> Alpha736: umount...
<Alpha736> unmount command not found
<poningru> Alpha736: sorry 'sudo umount /dev/sdc1'
<trylmz> hi all
<Alpha736> still says sudo: unmount: command not found
<poningru> Alpha736: not unmount use umount
<poningru> there is no
<Alpha736> oh...
<Alpha736> lol
<poningru> n
<poningru> :p
<poningru> oh you silly Alpha736
<Alpha736> done
<aidan> gFTP sends a LIST .. some servers don't support that, I want to send a DIR ... how can I do that?
<poningru> Alpha736: from fdisk remove auto for those two lines and put in ntfs instead
* gpd has issues with beryl feisty and lack of window manager :(
<Alpha736> do you mean fstab?
<Alpha736> remove auto from /etc/fstab?
<Alpha736> and use ntfs?
<mark_wo> hello
<maemo> c++
<poningru> Alpha736: only those two files
<poningru> right
<mark_wo> i have installed snes9x and lufia "lags", i don't think this is normal for an amd64 3500+ is it?
<poningru> gpd: did you install emerald?
<poningru> gpd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<eck> mark_wo: have you tried zsnes?
<poningru> gpd: emerald-themes
<poningru> Alpha736: err I meant those two lines
<gpd> poningru: yes, i have emerald and -themes
<Alpha736> poningru: does this look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18928/plain/
<mark_wo> no, eck i haven't
<poningru> Alpha736: right
<Alpha736> done
<Alpha736> poningru: so how do i test it?
<mark_wo> oh it finds visualboyadvance if i search for zsnes
<poningru> Alpha736: try mount -a
<maemo> I am trying to apt-get install <pkg.deb>.from a mirror which is https://mirror.xyz.com and it is protected by username and password how to configure local apt-get for authentication of usename and password for that mirror ?
<poningru> gpd: go into a terminal and type in emerald or something
<Alpha736> poningru: i got the same error again
<Alpha736> proc already mounted on /proc
<poningru> gpd: for more help go to #ubuntu-effects or something like that
<gpd> poningru: emerald: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display
<sanityx> Anybody know how I can read Microsoft XPS files?
<poningru> gpd: sudo emerald
<gpd> poningru: same with sudo -- let me check the svn version
<MenZa> I'm having some problems with mounting /dev/sdb1 to /media/external - here's what I have in /etc/fstab for it:
<poningru> Alpha736: hmm can you go rename the folders to something simpler? like /media/flash1 and /media/flash2
<MenZa> /dev/sdb1   /media/external   ntfs-3g   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<kuba> why when i type this command : 'apt-get install xmms && ogle ' i have only one program installed??
<poningru> DOH
<MenZa> kuba: type sudo apt-get install xmms ogle
<Flannel> kuba: "apt-get install xmms ogle"
<MenZa> the && initiates a new command
<eck> sanityx: yeah, convert it to a pdf ;-)
<dirtydel> where can i get kde for ubuntu
<kuba> ok
<johnt> satinix: whats an xps
<MenZa> !kde | dirtydel
<sanityx> eck, Ok, how do I do that from within ubuntu :-P
<ubotu> dirtydel: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<poningru> Alpha736: instead of ntfs it was supposed to be ntfs-3g
<eck> sanityx: afaik you can't
<Alpha736> ah
<sanityx> eck, Ok, vmware it is then.
<eck> MenZa: && does _not_ initiate a new command, it is a logical and (like C)
<poningru> Alpha736: btw what kinda storage stuff is this?
<eck> MenZa: you use it to prevent the second command from running if the first one fails
<Alpha736> poningru: like this?
<MenZa> eck: ah
<gnomefreak> using ; iirc doesnt care if first one fails
<Alpha736> poningru: they are both 250gb sata150 drives on a raid controller
<A_A> how do i make a 32-bit compatibility environment for cedega ?
<gpd> poningru: is it ok to have both compiz (required by desktopeffects) and beryl on the same install?
<Alpha736> poningru: like this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18929/plain/
<fredl> Hi, I just downloaded the alternate fiesty CD and it doesn't give me an upgrade menu after booting from it.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: that's correct.  and || only works if the first one fails (well, both && and || only do that if stuff follows correct return values)
<fredl> and when I go to ALT-F2 and do the gksu command it says gksu isn't found.
<Flannel> fredl: you don't boot from it.  You boot normally, then insert it
<fredl> hmm
<poningru> gpd: err... not recommended iirc but you can balance it using bunch of hackery
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ty
<poningru> Alpha736: looking
<mrcreativity> alright...i have a question.
<fredl> well then I need to rescue first :/
<mrcreativity> i install kubuntu desktop from ubuntu
<poningru> Alpha736: yeah
<Alpha736> poningru: i think i may have some other type of syntax error in there
<gnomefreak> fredl: desktop cd cant be used for upgrade afaik
<mrcreativity> and now my startup screen shows the kubuntu splash screen
<dirtydel> which is better kubuntu or ubuntu
<Flannel> dirtydel: neither, they're just different.
<mrcreativity> dirtydel: u can try both
<fredl> I have a broken 6.10 system that my wife powered down during a massive dist-upgrade and now it doesn't come through the fsck :/
<poningru> Alpha736: yeah can you go change the mount points to something simpler?
<dirtydel> i'm using ubuntu rite now
<Meatbag> anyone know why beryl might use 50% cpu and not give me the settings menu, emerald or only list beryl window manager? Here's a better description of my problem http://www.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=119
<predaeus> dirtydel, a matter of taste, try the live cds of each, you could also try xubuntu
<fredl> gnomefreak, nope, that's why I downloaded the alternate disk
<mrcreativity> dirtydel: then download kubuntu desktop and see what u like
<gnomefreak> you will need to either try to boot in "safe mode" and fix it or install clean
<poningru> Alpha736: hmm can you go rename the folders to something simpler? like /media/flash1 and /media/flash2
<mrcreativity> u can have both on the same installaitionu know
<dirtydel> i'll do that i'm running win xp and ubuntu rite now
<Alpha736> poningru: i'll try that
<gpd> poningru: /usr/bin/compiz.real: can't load plugin 'gconf' because it is built for ABI version 1 and actual version is 20061227
<fredl> gnomefreak - was going to try and boot the rescue mode from the 7.01 alternate CD and then try and continue the apt-get dist-upgrade
<mrcreativity> dirtydel: i was running the same until a couple of days agu, till i install kubuntu as well.
<dirtydel> kool
<Alpha736> what's the command to delete a dir? sudo deldir /media/Media\ Storage ?
<mark_wo> Can't open "/dev/mem", full screen mode not available: Permission denied
<mrcreativity> dirtydel: but if u ask me, i prefer ubuntu as kubuntu is too much like windows xp
<poningru> Alpha736: sudo rm -rf /media/Media\ Storage
<fredl> sometimes I really wonder if I should forbid my wife from using computers :/
<predaeus> Alpha736, rmdir if the directory is empty, if not you can force   rm to delete recursively with   rm -rf   see man rm
<dirtydel> wat about xubuntu
<fredl> I can just see my entire day being screwed because of this little 'oops I did it again'
<mrcreativity> ive never tried that so i have no idea sorry
<poningru> fredl: rofl
<MenZa> dirtydel: Xubuntu is pretty cool
<poningru> that sucks
<poningru> I feel ya man
<MenZa> Kinda like... a light-weight Gnome
<kuba> hi.i've got a question: what is the name of program which record what is going on on desktop??
<MenZa> !screencast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> >_>
<predaeus> yea I recently switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu too
<eck> blasphemers!
<poningru> Alpha736: I have to go man but couple of points: why use ntfs? try using something else like !ext3 if you have nothing in there.
<mrcreativity> im trying to make my ubuntu looks as much mac like as possible. any one willing to help?
<poningru> !raid | Alpha736 this will help you setup raid again
<ubotu> Alpha736 this will help you setup raid again: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fredl> hmm looks like the dist-upgrade from the rescue CD works so far.
<Flannel> mrcreativity: A few people have already done it.  Google for guides.
<predaeus> kuba, try  recordmydesktop
<predaeus> its great
<mrcreativity> Flannel: thanks.
<fsrAWAI> I'm having problems with feisty and wireless... I seem to be able to detect and connect to wireless networks in the area... yet somehow I can't access the net afterwards... (it works in fedora and windows... so it's not the router)
<predaeus> finally a proggy that works there *g*
<fredl> is fiesty worth the bother?
<Alpha736> poningru: okay thanks
<poningru> Alpha736: gl, do let me know if it works or not
<ljs662> hellooo
<poningru> I'll be back later this evening
<eck> fredl: i guess it depends what features you want from the upgrade
<predaeus> fredl, depends on what you want. if you don't need anything but the system you have now then not, but if you want newer version of applications with new features etc. you should upgrade
<Alpha736> i have to use ntfs, because i dualboot with windows xp
<fredl> eck, well as far as I'm concerned, I'm fine right now but my wife nags me that she can't watch all the video crap.
<fsrAWAI> I'm also not getting assigned any Gateway address or whatever
<fredl> I told her to install Windows but she doesn't want that because I'll let her fix it by herself when she does.
<predaeus> fredl, some windows formats are DRMed and can't be played on linux anyway I fear
<eck> fredl: afaik nothing much has changed on that front (other than the restricted content manager thing)
<ljs662> can someone answer this for me ---- is the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu that kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu uses gnome?
<fredl> hmm
<poningru> Alpha736: you can use fat32
<Flannel> ljs662: yeah. Well, and their associated programs.
<kuba> predaeus: it is not working:(
<helen> fredl edgy should play all the videos feisty will with the correct codecs/apps
<ljs662> oh ok kool
<predaeus> fredl, eck, totem installs missing codecs now by itself if you open a movie that is not supported yet, don't know how powerful that is though
<fsrAWAI> And I didn't have problems in 6.06
<fredl> predaeus, is that only in feisty?
<predaeus> kuda, I think you must instlal it first it is not installed by default
<Alpha736> poningru: i can't reformat them though, they are both full
<fredl> coz that's be handy.
<poningru> Alpha736: ah yeah that sucks
<fredl> s/s/d
<poningru> anyway I'm off
<Alpha736> later, thanks again
<predaeus> fredl, as far as I know yes. only seen it on the feisty live beta cd, I am on xubuntu now and not using totem.
<predaeus> fredl, I don't think there is a backport for that for edgy, but you could look
<MenZa> I'm having some problems mounting an ntfs drive with ntfs-3g -- it appears to work occassionally, but the rest of the time, my device just won't mount. Here's my fdisk -l output and /etc/fstab: http://pastebin.ca/468724
<mark_wo> i don't know, yesterday lufia ran slowly, then fast (but i don't know why) and today only slow
<lbdsurf> how do u make my wireless card work?
<MenZa> !wireless | lbdsurf
<ubotu> lbdsurf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fredl> Hmm.... I wonder... this apt-get dist-upgrade is upgrading SO many packages... I wonder if my wife has clicked on 'upgrade to 7.01' instead of just installing the updated packages.
<lbdsurf> thanx
<fsrAWAI> wifi totally stopped working for me in feisty, good luck lbdsurf
<fredl> that would explain why it had been working for nearly 3 hours, her minimizing it and forgetting she had started it.
<predaeus> fredl dist-upgrade upgrades the distribution version by default
<gpd> poningru: fixed -- added the Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to xorg.conf and rm -rf .gconf/apps/compiz :)
<Flannel> predaeus: that's not true, dist-upgrade just upgrades everything, where as a normal upgrade won't bring in new dependancies
<fredl> predaeus, well she didn't type in apt-get or anything, she just clicked when she saw the popup there were new upgrades.
<fredl> I mean just dist-upgrade won't automatically bring you to 7.01
<predaeus> Flannel, fredl ah yes thats a mistake on my side sorry. I usually change repos and then do dist-upgrade so I totally forgot the real meaning
<predaeus> Sorry.
<blippe> predaeus: i've runned apt-get dist-upgrade on my dapper box for about a year now, and it still haven't changed tno either edgy nor feisty
<lbdsurf> for realz ok well had my wireless wrking but now says unsupported
<fredl> but in gksu there's an 'upgrade to 7.01' button automatically so I guess she just clicked that.
<predaeus> blippe, yes I stated that I made a mistake there, sorry.
<blippe> predaeus: sorry, missed that you already talked about it
<predaeus> np :-)
<fredl> which would explain why it took so goddamn long to begin with and that it crashed when she tried to reboot after having interrupted it in the middle
<fredl> I really hope it'll work out now and that it wasn't permanently damaged :/
<fredl> and if I'm going to get the wireless problems other people have been having with feisty I'm going to have to fix that again as well :(((
<fredl> are the wireless probs in feisty because of network manager?
<fredl> does network manager still only support like three network cards or something?
<lbdsurf> how u fix it before?
<fredl> lbdsurf, after TONS of messing around, I didn't have 7.01 installed before but I tried to manually compile network manager on 6.10
<fredl> that POS should never have been released on 6.10
<eck> fredl: did you get it working? i tried to compile it from cvs once and it was just broken
<lbdsurf> ohh ya i did that to supossibly this what i did before but it still sucks
<fredl> eck, I did on another PC that had one of the 2 or so supported network cards.
<eck> there's some features in the vpn component that i'd like that aren't in ubuntu yet
<MenZa> What's a good application to decrease the quality and size of MP3 files?
<MenZa> will Audacity do it?
<fredl> well network manager is an excellent idea, but presented to the people as the best thing since sliced bread WAY too early.
<lbdsurf> lol
<hauks> does anyone have a burning programme to recomend?
<MenZa> fredl: You're not the only one to say that ;)
<eck> fredl: that's why there hasn't been a stable release of it yet
<MenZa> k3b, hauks
<fredl> so I'm curious how the version shipping in feisty will perform for me.
<hauks> thanks
<MenZa> np
<fredl> eck, well then it shouldn't have been included in Ubuntu IMO
<nn> after installing fiesty, my stdarg.h disappeared, where it g
<lbdsurf> fiesty i have been inpressed with so far except the weird wirelwss issue
<jkwjkw> hi
<jkwjkw> ls
<jkwjkw> dir
<eck> fredl: i think that's the reason that it took so long to be shipped in the default install (with people asking for it forver)
<jkwjkw> q
<MenZa> jkwjkw: Could you please stop spamming?
<jkwjkw> why"
<eck> it will be awesome once all the kinks are worked out, but i've been waiting for that day for a long time :-\
<nn> fiesty has been very good to me except some busted/moved headers..
<qos> hey guys ... how to make a launcher start the application in a special directory?
<MenZa> It's annoying to the people in the channel looking for help
<Kim^J> Yo all, my bud have some trouble installing Ubuntu, he gets a grub error at 96% which fails the install.
<fredl> well I'll get to find out I guess, without having asked for it :)
<MenZa> Kim^J: Did you burn the disk at low speed?
<Kim^J> WHat could possibly be the problem and howto install grub without using the installer?
<lbdsurf> redwnkd and burn image
<Kim^J> MenZa: Hmm... No, that shouldn't matter?
<MenZa> Kim^J: Yes, if you burn it too quickly, the disk might not be burnt properly
<MenZa> Alternatively, try checking the disk
<Kim^J> I burned mine at 24x and my works perfect.
<lbdsurf> or there was a dwnload error
<Meatbag> Where's the best place for beryl help? been on the beryl forums, they couldn't help :(
<MenZa> With the "Check disk" menu item on the boot
<Kim^J> Meatbag: hit it.
<eck> Kim^J: if you have the inclination, you can chroot into the install environment and try running grub-install from there and see what the problem is
<hauks> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Alpha736> so, i figured out how to properly mount my drives... but now i don't have permission to view the contents.... can someone help please?
<qos> hey guys ... how to make a launcher start the application in a special directory?
<lbdsurf> im out for a bit think i found the problem with wireless be back
<Jump86> im new to ubuntu... why am i using over 600mb of ram just sitting on my desktop?
<fiery_cleric> qos: the easiest way is to write a script and point the launcher to the script
<fredl> Jump86, coz of a virus named GNOME
<eck> Jump86: probably because you're counting cache
<backblue> there is no deb, for vmware-server-console?
<Kim^J> Jump86: That's just how Linux works.
<Jump86> so its nothing to worry about?
<Kim^J> Nope.
<eck> Jump86: run free -m and look at the -/+ buffers line
<juanchi> hi
<mat1980> jump86, no you have to not worry about
<juanchi> anyone could tell me a good program to record double layer dvds???
<nrdb> does anyone know if you can install the xilinx webpack software on ubuntu ?
<Kim^J> juanchi: K3B.
<qos> fiery_cleric, thanks. damn it ... that was my last solution.
<kuba> does anyone use RecordMyDesktop/?
<juanchi> ok
<juanchi> thx u very much
<juanchi> :D
<kuba> i've got problem with this :  C compiler cannot create executables
<kuba> when i run : './configure
<Jump86> im showing 1011 total ram, 875 used, 135 free... in -/+ buffers/cache it shows 597 used and 413 free.. still normal?
<eck> kuba: you need to apt-get install build-essential
<eck> Jump86: no, something is using too much memory
<kuba> eck: and build-essential is the packege with C compiler??
<Jump86> how can i figure out what that is?
<eck> kuba: yes
<eck> Jump86: i'd just use top or gnome-system-monitor
<Jump86> also have swap turned off
<PloneDude> i am in Ubuntu OS now... how do i find total size of my Ubuntu..
<helen> kuba yes
<eck> if you can keep swap on, the kernel will use your memory more efficiently if it is turned on
<mat1980> plone, use te command df -h
<nrdb> PloneDude: do you mean disk usage ?
<helen> plonedude install the system monitor on the panel, then click it and it wiull give you a few tabs with info like hdd usage, cpu ect.
<Jump86> eck, java is using the most ram... then nautilus, beryl, swiftfox etc
<helen> javas a hog
<Jump86> should i turn swap on?
<helen> thats why i try alternative ports where i can
<Jump86> i have that off
<eck> if you have a swap partition, wouldn't you want it on?
<Jump86> i wanted to see if turning it off speed things up
<mat1980> jump86, if you can it would be better, anyway
<Jump86> im not noticing performance problems, i was just wondering
<eck> having it on will just let you use more ram for cache (right now you will notice that more than usual is free)
<eck> so it's better to have swap turned on even if you're not using it, but only a little bit
<fiery_cleric> Jump86: in your free output  u have 413 mb free (buffer/cache adjusted)
<Jump86> so the -/+ buffers part is whats actually being used and not cached?
<PloneDude> helen: the system monitor is like mycomputer..thanks..
<mat1980> jump, yes
<nn> anyone know where stdarg.h went in fiesty?
<eck> cache is just a disk cache, buffers are more complicated but conceptually similar
<fiery_cleric> eck: what are buffers used for?
<Jump86> ok i turned swap back on.. i currently have a 2 gig swap partition
<sanityx> The repositories for ubuntu server are the same as desktop right
<Kim^J> Yo, got back. When doing grub-install from inside the chrooted env i get /dev/sda3 not found or a block device.
<eck> fiery_cleric: mmap and so forth
<z0rz> Is there a limitation to Beryl on ATI Open-Source drivers that make it only render the desktop properly to about 2048 pixels in width?
<PloneDude> when i installed ubuntu.. i skipped the swap partition thingie.. is it still posisble to install it now..
<fiery_cleric> eck: oh ok ...
<mat1980> plone, sure you can
<mat1980> plone, use gparted to create a swap partition, than you have to change /etc/fstab to enable it on start up
<nrdb> I would like to get giam not to display all the 'entered the room' etc messages, does anyone know how to do this ?
<z0rz> anyone?
<Alpha736> does anyone know how to make it so my mounted items are not shown on the desktop?
<Kim^J> MenZa: Yo, I get /dev/sda3 not found or not a block device when doing grub-install hd0 from inside the hdd-chroot.'
<MenZa> Kim^J: I think that was someone else :/
* MenZa has no experience with chroot
<MenZa> Sorry
<sanityx> Winners don't use drugs. And by that I mean, using gaim as an IRC client.
<z0rz> Yeah gaim is not an IRC client
<MenZa> it is
<MenZa> just... not a very good one.
<MenZa> :P
<PloneDude> mat1980: seems quite a mouthfull... maybe i will haf to google and get a gud tutorial to guide me.. thanks man
<sanityx> z0rz, Technically it is. Its just a terrible one.
<Alpha736> does anyone know how to set applications to autorun?
<z0rz> NO it's not! Pidgin might be... but gaim is definatly not
<MenZa> Alpha736: System -> Preferences -> Session
<sanityx> Alpha736, System -> Preferences -> Session
<sanityx> MenZa, Jinx!
<Alpha736> thanks
<MenZa> sanityx: :D
<sanityx> Yay, updates are availible! I love updates.
<sanityx> capplets-data, gnome-control-center, libgnome-window-settings1, and libslab0
<z0rz> Anyone know why beryl is doing this on my ATI X800? http://z0rz.com/stuff/WeirdBeryl.png
<sanityx> I would bet because ATI's proprietary driver blows.
<z0rz> http://z0rz.com/stuff/xorg.conf here's my xorg (different from earlier)
<z0rz> I'm not use the proprietary driver
<sanityx> ah.
<z0rz> s/use/using
<Alpha736> menza: do you know how to get rid of the icons for my mounted hard drives on my desktop?
<Kim^J> Argh, anyone good with grub problems when installing ubuntu?
<Alpha736> i don't like using desktop icons, i prefer menus
<kuba> about recordMydesktop: i get this message during ./configure : configure: error: Can't find zlib
<predaeus> Alpha736, run gconf-editor and look for Apps/Nautilus/ somewhere there are desktop icon options
<sanityx> kuba, apt-get install zlib1g
<sanityx> or rather, sudo apt-get install zlib1g
<Alpha736> thanks predaeus
<kuba> sanityx: what contain package zliblg ??
<MenZa> Alpha736: no idea :/
<sanityx> kuba, When it says something is missing, you should apt-cache search for that thing
<sanityx> kuba, zlib1g
<sanityx> thats the package name.
<z0rz> Werid, my workspaces are gone.. all I have is 1 now.  How do I get them back?
<sanityx> and its a ONE not and L
<sanityx> kuba, the number one, not the letter L
<sanityx> zlibONEg
<z0rz> nm found it
<sanityx> zlib1g
<nrdb> can anyone help with installing the xilinx webpack software ?
<kuba> sanityx: thanks i made mistake with L :)
<Alpha736> when i install something using the Add/Remove Applications, where can i find the files for those installed apps within my filesystem?
<helen> kuba whty dont you use the deb package?\
<helen> kuba why dont you use the deb package?
<kuba> dunno:)
<Alpha736> for example, x-chat, or beryl manager
<sanityx> Alpha736, Go to synaptic and view those packages, right click and hit properties, then go to installed files.
<albert> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sanityx> albert, If you're displaying that for your own benefit then please /msg ubotu rather then spamming it here.
<juanchi> hi, I can't write in my ntfs partitios, I've used ntfs-3g and fuse, but I follow couldn't write, look my fstab   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18938/
<albert> got it
<z0rz> Hmm for some reason my secondary monitor appears to be in a horrible resolution but when I take a screen shot.  It is correct.  How can I fix this (I have an X800 that has DVI/VGA output, and indeed 1 is VGA and 1 is DVI)
<sanityx> juanchi, Even when you do ntfs-3g /dev/foo /mountpoint?
<juanchi> I've didn probe, may I desmount the partitions again?
<sanityx> albert, alternatively you can do this !whatever > username That will send it in a private msg to whoever you want.
<albert> sanityx, i fact i was just lazy, but thanks ;)
<nir_ai_> hello, The "#!/usr/bin/env python" string (how do you call that?) for python or for any other language does not work. It complains about permissions. What should I do?
<sanityx> albert, :-P
<nir_ai_> I get something like: bash: ./phpsh: Permission denied
<nir_ai_> what is wrong?
<nir_ai_> anyone?
<sanityx> nir_ai_, If nobody here can help, you can also check #python
<sanityx> and possibly #bash
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: what are the permissions on your python script?
<psoos> hi - i wondered if anyone had any recommendations for snort on ubuntu 6.06 server. It's my first Snort box and I was wondering if I should go for Postgres or MySQL? I've heard that Postgres is faster for writes...
<nir_ai_> gordonjcp, this happens with other languages as well, such as PHP scripts...
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: how exactly are you running them, and how are the permissions set?
<nir_ai_> this is why I figure it is a ubuntu issue
<fiery_cleric> nir_ai_: probably should use a full path to the interpreter
<fiery_cleric> are u putting like /usr/bin/...
<fiery_cleric> nir_ai_: and the script is executable
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: ?
<gordonjcp> still there?
<stoner> ow to install Ice open connection (needed to RecordMyDesktop)??
<nir_ai_> fiery_cleric the exact line is "#!/usr/bin/env python"
<fiery_cleric> nir_ai_: ok .. so its a python script?
<juanchi> sanityx:    when I do:     ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/hda2, the request is:          http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18939/
<nir_ai_> indeed
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: how exactly are you running the script, and what are the permissions set on it?
<sanityx> juanchi, I bet I know what that pastebin will say, but hold on let me read it.
<nir_ai_> I am the owner of the file and its folder
<nir_ai_> I am in the script folder and doing "./phpsh" at the prompt
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: what are the permissions?
<nir_ai_> (despite the name it is a python script)
<sanityx> juanchi, ntfs-3g /dev/whatever -o force /mountpoint
<stoner>  Can't find libICE - what can i do with it??
<juanchi> ok
<juanchi> I go to try
<sanityx> or wherever the -o goes. it might go before those things, or maybe after, i dont remember. either way try it
<sanityx> juanchi, see above
<nir_ai_> gordonjcp, the script permissions are -rw-rw-r--
<stoner> sanityx : could you help?
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: well it won't run if execute isn't set...
<psoos> ......anyone on snort postgres/mysql?
<sanityx> juanchi, yeah its ntfs-3g /dev/device /mountpoint -o force
<sanityx> stoner try apt-cache search libICE
<juanchi> I follow having the same request
<juanchi> :S
<sanityx> stoner, try apt-get install libice6
<nir_ai_> gordonjcp, you saved my life! this problem is haunting me for a week.
<sanityx> juanchi, even if you do it ntfs-3g /dev/device /media/mountpoint -o force
<juanchi> yeah
<sanityx> juanchi, apt-get install ntfsprogs
<sanityx> juanchi, then do ntfsfix /dev/device
<sanityx> then try again.
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: another one to watch for is filesystems mounted noexec...
<juanchi> ok
<sanityx> juanchi, one more thing
<sanityx> juanchi, if that doesnt work, boot into windows and do chkdsk /f on it
<nir_ai_> gordonjcp, sounds like Chinese to me but I will try to remember.
<stoner> sanityx: and the command 'apt-cache search sth
<juanchi> ok
<sanityx> stoner, no more apt-cache search just apt-get install what i said
<sanityx> Man, I'm starting to get knowledgeable. Hooray!
<stoner> sanityx: libice6 is in the newest version:)
<sanityx> stoner, apt-get install libicee11
<sanityx> two es
<sanityx> aside from that, idk, google it :-P
<kev_b> hey all, anyone know why my feisty upgrade keeps dying at "stopping mysql database server mysqld"?
<gordonjcp> nir_ai_: you can mount a filesystem such that no matter how the permissions are set, execute is always *off*
<nir_ai_> I am yet to mount a file system.
<nir_ai_> I am still crawling around my new ubuntu installation. will take some time before I walk
<nir_ai_> switched from Windows XP 2 weeks ago
<dirtydel> y u wanna mount a file system cant find a girl
<dirtydel> lol
<kev_b> or another question... if I remove mysql-server will I lose my databases or will they be there when I reinstall
<jhaig> kev_b: I'm not sure, but I would take a backup of the database first if I were you.
<kev_b> jhaig: what is the best way to do that? can I do it using the filesystem as I can seem to get the server to start
<jhaig> kev_b: mysqldump
<BetaCookies> Hey
<kev_b> jhaig: will try that now, thanks
<jhaig> kev_b: Or you could copy the mysql directory, but then when you restore you may need to fiddle with file permissions, etc.  mysqldump is much easier.
<BetaCookies> I just upgraded from edgy to feisty, and there are now two network manager icons, one for network monitor and the other for network manager.. how do I remove network monitor?
<ikonia_> right click and remove it
<Ax4> my roomates computer has "Win32.Trojandownloader.Zlob" - lol
* Ax4 is glad he has ubuntu
<adrian_> where can i get a channel in spanish? about apache
<ikonia_> not in here
<ikonia_> this is ubuntu support
<adrian_> im learning, im sorry
<munckfish> Hi I'm using the feisty live cd to rearrange my existing HD partitions before installing but everytime I make a change nautilus is automounting all the partitions - is there a way to stop that?
<jhaig> adrian_: Not sure, but you could try #ubuntu-es
<Jump86> he left
<menisk> I have made the decision to ditch windows as I have no issues with driver support in linux and have worshipped ubuntu for the past year, I just cannot work out how to dismount a partition so I can wipe my old windows NTFS partition and extend the ubuntu one over it, is someone able to help?
<ikonia_> menisk type "umount"
<ikonia_> menisk or "man umount"
<ikonia_> or right click on the drive and hit "unmount"
<menisk> ikonia riht click on the driver where?
<ikonia_> I can't believe you've used ubuntu for a year and never unmounted a drive
<phy3> kill nautilus?
<menisk> I mounted it into /windows.
<ikonia_> right click on the drive icon - not driver
<ikonia_> phy3 ha ha genius
<menisk> ikonia, this isn't an external just the partiton. Shows up as a folder. /Windows.
<ikonia_> menisk external ???
<ikonia_> menisk man "umount"
<jonah_> hi talking to my dad over gaim and he says he booted up this morning into ubuntu and now nothings working, he has padlocks on everything.... is there anything i can tell him to try to do to fix it, he's older and pretty slow...
<jrib> menisk: just do "sudo umount /Windows" then do what you want with the partition in gparted and edit  /etc/fstab to reflect your changes
<epssi> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi
<ikonia_> jonah_ looks like the permissions are messed up, Use sudo to change the permissions to something more appropriate
<zcat[1] > ikonia: how'd they get messed up though?
<menisk> jrib: Awesome, thanks.
<ikonia_> I don't know - I'm not on his box
<jonah_> ikonia_ is there a neat command i can give him to fix this?
<ikonia_> jonah_ not really
<v21> does some of u know in which program i could create my own skin for XMMS player ??
<epssi> how do I find out whats the problem when starting a live *buntu? after the loadup the screen just goes dark
<jrib> menisk: if you want to extend the ubuntu partition though, you'd need to do that from a live cd since you can't work on a mounted partition
<mcquaid> i don't know how this happened, but something has gotten really hosed with my user accounts
<ikonia_> v21 gimp
<epssi> the same happens with installed xubuntu
<zcat[1] > jonah_: I'd suspect that the filesystem has been mounted read-only for some reason.. perhaps because it's got orrupted somehow?
<ikonia_> zcat[1]  thats an excellent call
<mcquaid> i can't get X to start for any user, but I don't think it's really an X issue.  I tried to create a text file as any user
<menisk> jrib, I have a copy of the live CD, was just too lazy to reboot.
<mcquaid> and it lets me create the file, but it's empty
<jonah_> he says firefox/open office etc nothign is working except gaim
<phy3> eppsi --- control alt F1 drops you to the console, probably X can't run with your video card
<v21> gimp ... but i must edit existed skin ?
<mcquaid> if i try to reopen it and make changes it says the one on the disc is newer, i try to overwrite anyway and the contents remains empty
<epssi> X works with backtrack live cd
<phy3> eppse -- that was my problem, black after the live cd loads, even though there was a good screen before
<epssi> oh
<epssi> how do you open a console if X isn't working?
<jrib> v21: http://www.xmms.org/faq.php#Skins4
<phy3> eppsi : I had tw9o nvidia cards, one newer, one older, two different drivers needed, I think, took out the old one, and good to go. No idea what you might have to do
<zcat[1] > hmmmm. perhaps I'm wrong. With the whole filesystem readonly I wouldn't expect him to be able to log in at all..
<phy3> eppsi --- but control alt F1 drops you into a console so you can poke around
<epssi> the mobo has its own output for a screen, do you think it could be messing things up?
<epssi> phy3: the mobo has its own output for a screen, do you think it could be messing things up?
<graveson1> can anyone recommend an ubuntu backup software (backups and images) for recovery
<v21> jrib: thx man a lot !! this is that i looking for
<v21> :)
<phy3> eppsi -- you mean integrated video on the mobo...
<ubuntu> hi all
<DiThi> how can I save the package selection for instaling it later in another computer?
<epssi> phy3: you mean if it has an output it has to have a videocard in it?
<phy3> eppsi -- there can be a video chipset integrated onto the motherboard, or you can have that function on PCI, AGP, or PCI-E cards added
<nagyv> hello! is there a mace? (wine for mac applications)
<mjr> nagyv, no, not really. GNUstep can be useful in porting/compiling Mac apps for GNU/Linux
<phy3> eppsi -- the point will be to find out if the drivers in Ubuntu installation CD support your video hardware, whatever it is
<mjr> but nothing that would run them as is really
<phy3> eppsi --- first see what the console has to say when it goes black -- control alt F1
<mzaza> Is there anyway that I make the QT applications, like skype, look better on gnome?
<epssi> phy3: omg it seems the mobo has a video chip, i took the video card out from the pci slot and X started fine
<phy3> good
<epssi> phy3: thanks
<phy3> go from there!
<quazion> Hello, i was wondering if i can use the keychain without having to enter my password everytime..
<O_connor> erver irc.epiknet.org
<epssi> phy3: this was just some motherboard and a processor i found last weekend
<yogesh_> hi all , I m facing problem like when i open any application it wil take so much time to start .I m using edgy -ubuntu . So can anybody help me to get rid of this problem
<yogesh_> lets say vi , wil take 5 min to start
<yogesh_> and after start application runs as usual speed
<phy3> * wonders where people come up with some of these troubles (no offense intended)
<phy3> weird
<phy3> you silenced the room!
<yogesh_> what
<phy3> Sorry, I have no idea, will be quiet
<yogesh_> can u tell me IRC channel where i can ask this questions
<phy3> this is it
<jhaig> What applications?
<quazion> seems he means all applications
<quazion> i first wanted to say try prelink
<nop_>  does anybody know how to change a default TK font on linux?
<quazion> but 5 minutes is like a real problem
<jhaig> yogesh_: Are you using a network file system?  I had a problem with NFS in feisty, but you said edgy, so it probably isn't relevant.
<yogesh_> quazion:ya and after application runs at usual speed
<yogesh_> jhaig: no i m not using NFS
<XCute4God> hi all
<XCute4God> good morning
<jhaig> yogesh_: What does your /etc/nssswitch say?  Specifically, the line starting 'hosts'.
<guidouil> hello all, my nautilus is hanguing very long when I try to connect to ssh serv and is crashing often, any ID why ?
<sahil> is it possible to download and install manufacturer driver updates in Ubuntu?
<crdlb> sahil: generally, no
<crdlb> you have to wait for them to be included in the kernel
<guidouil> sahil, everything is possible with Ubuntu ;)
<crdlb> and you upgrade kernels with distribution upgrades
<sahil> lol, now im confused
<sahil> my friend wants Ubuntu
<sahil> he doesnt want to install it cuz he needs some special compaq driver to connect to the internet
<sahil> he had the same problem when he installed vista
<crdlb> sahil: does compaq provide a linux driver?
<crdlb> is it an ethernet adapter?
<crdlb> or some usb crap?
<SlimeyPete> sahil: some manufacturers (eg nvidia, ati) provide drivers, but most don't and generally the drivers that are available are of poor quality. However there're quite a lot of open source drivers around these days.
<sahil> normal ethernet
<guidouil> sahil, if you want the latest (but non the easyest) linux/kernel/driver go to archlinux or gentoo, if you like it easy stick to ubuntu and wait for the pkg :P
<jgonzalez> hi
<graveson1> how do i execute a jar file. having problems running a jar file. i have no java experience
<Terrasque> sahil: and you're sure it doesn't work out of the box with ubuntu?
<sahil> not sure, im asking him now
<crdlb> sahil: you would generally never download an ethernet card driver from a manufacturer, all drivers like that are supposed to come with ubuntu's kernel
<crdlb> and I doubt compaq makes a driver for linux
<guidouil> graveson1,  chmod +x yourfile.jar then  java yourfile.jar
<sanityx> What's wrong with this line? What is wrong with this line? /dev/sdc1 "/media/External 1/" ntfs-3g defaults,force,noauto 0 1
<sanityx> thats in fstab
<SlimeyPete> would ndiswrapper work for that sort of thing? Or is it just for wireless stuff.
<jgonzalez> i have upgraded to feisty and now my click from scroll in mouse doesn't works :( what can i dO?
<sanityx> SlimeyPete, ndiswrapper works for wifi, and some network cards, and thats all I'v eheard.
<guidouil> jgonzalez, look at your xorg.conf ;)
<MattJ> Hi all. Is there any way to install from the Desktop CD without X? :)
<jgonzalez> guidouil, what should i change ?
<crdlb> jgonzalez: open xev in a terminal and press the button, does it register a press of "Button 2"?
<guidouil> xaxis if my memory is right
<guidouil> go ask google ;)
<epssi> MattJ: try the alternate install cd?
<sanityx> MattJ, You want to have no x AFTER you install?
<jhaig> MattJ: I don't think so, other than installing and then uninstalling X.
<JanK_> whats the replacement for  /etc/inetd.conf in ubuntu? i want to add "svn stream tcp nowait svn /usr/local/bin/svnserve svnserve -i -r /var/svn" to it
<sanityx> MattJ, You can use the alternate cd to install a command line system
<jgonzalez> crdlb, it doesn't show anything :(
<MattJ> No, I'm just wondering if I can install without X, then install my drivers
<graveson1> guiouil: i tried that but i receive a lot of errors
<MattJ> X keeps hanging, but the CD actually boots fine
<guidouil> MattJ, install the server ver of ubuntu :P
<crdlb> jgonzalez: you gave the little xev window focus and nothing shows up in the terminal?
<graveson1> guidouil: i tried that but i receive a lot of errors
<fiery_cleric> JanK_: i ve an /etc/inetd.conf .... what version ?
<jgonzalez> crdlb, yes
<jgonzalez> a little xev windows but nothing changes
<crdlb> jgonzalez: but you see button1 if you left click?
<JanK_> fiery_cleric: 7.04 but the file is empty or i created it, dont know
<jgonzalez> crdlb, not :(
<crdlb> jgonzalez: you're not understanding what I'm saying then
<JanK_> but there is no /etc/init.d/inetd
<crdlb> jgonzalez: you have to click inside of that little window, then some output will appear in the terminal window
<jgonzalez> crdlb, i'm doing it, but nothing appears in terminal :(
<fiery_cleric> JanK_: they may not be using inetd anymore ... on dapper which i use its being used
<crdlb> jgonzalez: you're left clicking now?
<jgonzalez> no no
<jgonzalez> sorry
<jgonzalez> i exec "open xev"
<jgonzalez> :D
<guidouil> graveson1, try to edit the InputDevice part and add Option	"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
<kuba>  i have installed RecordMyDesktop.how to run it??
<phy3> MattJ --- When you get the black screen try Control -Alt-F1 to drop into a console
<jgonzalez> crdlb, nothing appears with click from scroll
<jgonzalez> but with other buttons i can see debug text
* HulK ema
<graveson1> guidouil: wow, that is a bit over my head. where is the InputDevice
<MattJ> phy3: Thanks, I can do that. Is there a way to install from there? I can even connect to the internet...
<crdlb> jgonzalez: what kind of mouse is this?
<kuba>  i have installed RecordMyDesktop.how to run it??
<guidouil> graveson1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (use tab key, it hepls)
<jgonzalez> crdlb, an standar usb mouse with 2 buttons + scroll (with a click in scroll)
<graveson1> guidouil: how does the xorg.conf relate to Java
<phy3> MattJ--- I think you can use     apt    to get packages, but I'm not knowledgeable there... anyone?
<MattJ> Maybe I had better just get the alternate CD :/
<crdlb> jgonzalez: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guidouil> oups I must e to high I thout it was about the wheel mouse scrolling prob, LOL
<crdlb> !pastebin | jgonzalez
<ubotu> jgonzalez: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SlimeyPete> MattJ: use "apt-cache search <name>" to check whether a package is available and then "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" to install it (it'll ask for your user password)
<guidouil> sorry graveson1
<alistair_blunt> hi everybody
<kuba>  i have installed RecordMyDesktop.how to run it??
<SlimeyPete> MattJ: you can also run "sudo Aptitude" if you want a menu-driven system
<jgonzalez> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18940/
<MattJ> I know.......
<moDumass> evenin all, i have gimp running am i going to have to dload a whole new app to get gimpshop, or is it jsut a skin?
<tarnap> damned... my generic kernel doesn't boot =)
<moDumass> a plugin of sorts?
<mr_lars> hi all
<alistair_blunt> i need suggestions about web browsers and audio-video problems (6.10)
<vikky> hie everybody
<alistair_blunt> hie
<crdlb> jgonzalez: try setting Emulate3Buttons to "false"
<vikky> i hav a pc which runs at 128 mb ram
<kuba> i have installed RecordMyDesktop.how to run it??
<crdlb> since you don't want to do that, since you have a real middle button
<vikky> can i install ubuntu with that
<tarnap> vikky... i had a computer which runned with 64kb of memory...
<tarnap> =)
<tarnap> vikky... shure you can...
<vikky> how come
<tarnap> try xubuntu... is a little thiner
<kuba> could anyone answer me??
<jhaig> tarnap: 64kb of memory?  That sounds like a home computer from the 80s.  :-)
<vikky> is it free
<kuba> could anyone answer me??
<vikky> i mean can be downloaded from net
<SlimeyPete> kuba: looks like no-one knows. Have you read the project website, if there is one?
<tarnap> it's a computer from the 80ies
<tarnap> =)
<vikky> ok thanx
<graveson1> where can i find a ubuntu package for the latest azureus client
<alistair_blunt> kuba:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<crdlb> jgonzalez: restart X, then if that doesn't work I can think of another thing to try
<F-nkyMNK> Hey all, just feelin' the Ubu looove ;) ow! Keep it up :D
* SlimeyPete still has a computer with 64KB RAM.... was using it last night ;)
<jhaig> tarnap: OK, I thought it was a typo.  Mine only had 32k.
<jgonzalez> crdlb, ok, i will do it
<crdlb> jgonzalez: it might also help to add: Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3"
<crdlb> to that section
<predaeus> graveson1, azureus is in the repos
<predaeus> graveson1, oh sorry, answered too fast
<tarnap> i just don't get it... the generic kernel doesn't boot at all... it just doesn't find the harddiscs, even if the 386 kernel finds them...
<graveson1> predaeus: downlaoded the latest version ,however i am problems executing the jar file
<predaeus> tarnap, probably the generic one is already optimized for 686 or so.
<tarnap> i have a dualcore d930
<tarnap> that one is 686
<tarnap> =)
<predaeus> oh sorry thought it's from the 80s
<tarnap> no... that one died some decades ago..
<mr_lars> i have a unix-n00b question: how can i grant write access to my user for a directory in /opt ? sudo chmod username w -R /directoryname/ ?
<tarnap> <tarnap> i had a computer which ...
<moDumass> hey all, is it worth installing gimpshop?
<tarnap> mr_lars:  +w
<predaeus> mr_lars, no idea if that is a good idea at all but would be   sudo chmod u+w -R username dirname     I think
<webmeister> Servus
<mr_lars> security issues?
<tarnap> hallo webmeister
<predaeus> tarnap, mr_lars just +w would add write rights for everybody. no good idea.   u+w adds only for owner
<tarnap> but he's not the owner of /opt
<webmeister> How can i display the first 2 pages of a pdf document in fullscreen?
<mr_lars> but the owner is root
<Karol84PL> Hello, I have a problem with downloading pictures from my Canon A430 camera on Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy). Just after pluging the camera a window appears - then I click on Import photos, but "Could not claim interface 0 (m). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device." error appears. Any suggestions?
<predaeus> mr_lars, probably.    for   u+w to work you would have to chown to username.  else it would still be root's dir
<predaeus> mr_lars, what do you need that for, probably there is some better solution?
<ben_underscore> anyone know much about evolution? i want to harvest lots of email addresses from my email collection .... any ideas?
<tarnap> that's why i said +w, predaeus
<tarnap> =))
<predaeus> tarnap, doesn't +w change owner, group and others to write?
<mr_lars> i have to update azureus, installed from external pakege
<knp> Anyone knows how to make my napnels transparently without icons on them ? Im using xfce on xubuntu.
<tarnap> +w it's like a+w
<webmeister> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich 2 Seiten von einem PDF Dokument im Vollbildmodus anzeigen lasse?
<knp> Anyone knows how to make my panels transparently without icons on them ? Im using xfce on xubuntu.
<tarnap> so all can write...
<Pici> !de | webmeister
<freeeky> hi! does anyone knows how to change font and color in menu bars?
<ubotu> webmeister: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Garnol> i have a SD Card reader in my Laptop, but ubuntu cant find any SD cards .. im not even sure if ubuntu knows something about the card reader .. can you tell me where i can find a tutorial on SD Card readers ??
<tarnap> hrhr... ubotu is a kewl bot
<tarnap> webmeister... gibt es keinen fullscreen modus?
<mr_lars> so or i grant write acess to my user or i use gksudo azureus
<AmirB> I can't manage to blacklist bcm43xx when using ndiswrapper
<mr_lars> but i don't like to use root sudo
<tarnap> wait... you go thru all that trouble to use azureus mr_lars?
<mjr> Garnol, SD card readers are traditionally a toughie because of licensing restrictions associated with them. It won't necessarily work at all, but I don't know the latest word.
<mr_lars> :D
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mr_lars> ahahaha
<jrib> tarnap: actually, +w takes into account the umask, so since the default umask is 0222, +w will only give the owner write permissions unless the umask was changed
<predaeus> webmeister, I think there is something like Dual view in evince that will show 2 pages next to each other, then do fullscreen with F11 or whatever
<mr_lars> not all thet trouble
<freeeky> hi! does anyone knows how to change font and color in menu bars?
<jrib> tarnap: erm, default is 022 is what I meant
<n2diy> How do I request Dapper CDs from Shipit? Only Feisty CDs are offered?
<tarnap> mr_lars... try trasmission
<tarnap> i think it's cleaner
<tarnap> and it works well
<mr_lars> trasmission is not allowed on oink
<mr_lars> only old versions
<tarnap> oink == ??
<mr_lars> torrent community
<mr_lars> not important
<AmirB> I added "blacklist bcm43xx" to modprobe.d/blacklist but when I type "ndiswrapper -l" it still tells me that there is an alternate driver called bcm43xx and it interferes because I have to type "sudo dhclient eth1" everytime I log in just to get it to work! (eth1 is the interface ndiswrapper assigns the card to)
<AmirB> what do I do to make permanent?
<tarnap> i $ sudo rm -rf / and the shell wants me to insert a password.... but i don't trust the shell... so i didn't give it to her...
<moDumass> someone, please help me sort this out, how do i install gimpshop or make modifications to change gimp ino tgimpshop in ubuntu?
<moDumass> or point me in the right direction, because google well, just not playing nice
<void^> tarnap: wise man.
<wakeup_> heyho
<Chump> hello
<tarnap> fnks void^
<mr_lars> sowhat how can i use to umask to grant to my user w access?
<tarnap> ^^
<Skylight> Hi guys
<Chump> does anyone know if it is possible to use the read command or ask user input in any way in the boot scripts
<Skylight> Does anyone know if you can sync the ipod with rythmbox?
<benkoo> when i input iwconfig ath0 mode monitor   it replys Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<benkoo>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<knp> Anyone knows how to make my panels transparently without icons on them ? Im using xfce on xubuntu.
<mr_lars> sudo umask myuser ...
<benkoo> what 't wrong how can i set my wlan card to monitor mode
<jrib> mr_lars: what are you trying to do?
<AmirB> I can't manage to blacklist bcm43xx when using ndiswrapper
<AmirB> I added "blacklist bcm43xx" to modprobe.d/blacklist but when I type "ndiswrapper -l" it still tells me that there is an alternate driver called bcm43xx and it interferes because I have to type "sudo dhclient eth1" everytime I log in just to get it to work! (eth1 is the interface ndiswrapper assigns the card to)
<AmirB> what do I do to make permanent?
<mr_lars> grant to my user write access to a plugin dir in /opt/
<Chump> I'm looking for a way to start-up with different configurations
<Chump> Does anyone has any tip how to do that?
<Chump> Cause Feisty doesn't seem to be able to start-up in another runlevel but 2 !
<void^> Chump: you get the options the kernel is booted with in a shell environment variable.
<jrib> mr_lars: well if no one else uses the computer, just change the owner to your user
<mr_lars> how?
<jrib> !permissions > mr_lars (see the private message from ubotu)
<n2diy> Chump: Why focus on boot scripts? Explore log in, log out stuff?
<Chump> void^: What shell environment variable and which options?
<jrib> mr_lars: you use chown
<Chump> n2diy: I need to be able to start my notebook with different xorg.conf for different second screens
<void^> Chump: actually, you can always see it in /proc/cmdline
<mr_lars> ah not chmod?
<jrib> mr_lars: chmod for permissions, chown for ownership
<mr_lars> ok tnx i have to study
<mr_lars> very kind
<tarnap> mr_lars chown == change owner
<AutumnCat> Chump: Two Screens can be setup in one xorg.conf
<Chump> void^: THAT's WHAT I NEED, THANKS
<mr_lars> the synt is like chmod?
<benkoo> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<benkoo>     SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<benkoo> help
<tarnap> sudo chown username -R /path/to/dir
<Chump> AutomnCat: How do you mean.?
<n2diy> Chump: Roger that, you should be able to do that with a login script. A kiosk might be worth exploring?
<mr_lars> chown lars -R /directory/ ?
<mr_lars> tnx tarnap, i go!
<AmirB> how do I blacklist the bcm43xx wireless driver permanently?
<mr_lars> i go eating, first
<mr_lars> ;)
<mr_lars> byebye
<ItalicSquirrel> hello all... it's been forever since i've used IRC...
<kairu0> anyone recommend a gtk bittorrent client? (so far azureus is too heavy and deluge not mature enough)
<soundray> AmirB: sudo sh -c 'echo bcm43xx >/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43xx'
<goblin> #quake.net
<tarnap> kairu0, transmission is nice
<soundray> AmirB: oops, correction:
<soundray> AmirB: sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist bcm43xx >/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43xx'
<ItalicSquirrel> It's also been a while since I decided to try linux again, and quite a few things seemed to have changed..  I'm having difficulty getting my SB Live! 24-bit external to work with feisty...
<predaeus> kairu0, there is gnome-btdownload
<ItalicSquirrel> when it's booting up, i hear the speakers popping and making noise, and the system is seeing the device, or was, but it's not using it...
<soundray> !sound > ItalicSquirrel, please read the private message from ubotu. Welcome back :)
<kairu0> tamap/predaeus: is there anything with a rich interface like azureus but not so demanding on the sytem?
<AmirB> soundray: I hope that works
<soundray> AmirB: why shouldn't it?
<soundray> !blacklist > AmirB, see the factoid in your private messages
<predaeus> kairu0, you could check this list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_client
<ItalicSquirrel> thanks soundray.  i'll play around with it for a few minutes and see what i can figure out
<AmirB> soundray: yes, I had added that, and it said that it's blacklisted, but when I write "ndiswrapper -l" it still says that there is an alternate driver called bcm43xx
<kairu0> predaeus, thnkx
<nomad111> hey all i have a problem with desktop effects
<soundray> AmirB: for the current session, you also have to 'sudo rmmod bcm43xx'. Alternatively, just reboot to put the blacklisting in effect.
<nomad111> whenever switch it in i end up having one desktop
<nomad111> so i cant use the cube
<tarnap> kairu0 i told you... transmission is nice =)
<nomad111> without desktop effects i have two desktops
<AmirB> soundray: trust me, I've rebooted many times :(
<nomad111> is there a way to fix this issue?
<kairu0> tamap, hmmm well maybe i'll take another look at it. it was just too simple at first glance
<soundray> AmirB: after blacklisting the driver?
<philipsmith> I upgraded to Feisty from Dapper (from and ISO). In Dapper I could have 4 "window selectors" (ie, work space windows) in the lower right hand corner of the work space. Feisty seems to limit this to 2 "window selector." How do I get 4 in Feisty?
<AmirB> soundray: and if I do sudo rmmod bcm43xx it returns with an error
<AmirB> soundray: yes
<soundray> philipsmith: right-click the selector, Properties
<AmirB> soundray: i have to type sudo dhclient eth1 every time I log in to get it to work
<soundray> AmirB: what's the error? Paste it here only if it's short
<tarnap> it is simple has meany features and has an awesome gui
<n2diy> philipsmith: Can't you right click on the tool bar, and edit it's properties?
<tarnap> irc + ssl == silc?
<AmirB> ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<robinsjostrom> i dont really get how ubuntu have so many users =/
<AmirB> soundray: ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<tarnap> robinsjostrom... me neither =)
<soundray> AmirB: that means your blacklisting has worked.
<tarnap> that's why i use it
<philipsmith> soundray: Many thanks. I owe you a Coke. Best regards, Phil Smith, Duluth, GA
<philipsmith> n2diy: Many thanks!
<n2diy> philipsmith: Nada. :)
<robinsjostrom> tarnap: yea and has an irc channel with over 1200+ people in need of help
<soundray> AmirB: do a 'sudo sh -c 'echo auto eth1 >/etc/network/interfaces' to bring eth1 up automatically at boot time.
<AmirB> soundray: and yet, when I type "ndiswrapper -l" I get: "bcmwl5 : driver installed
<AmirB>         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<tarnap> well... don't take a look at the windows channels ;-)
<tarnap> robinsjostrom:
<ZeroSystem> hi, i want to make a file server on my network but i dont know why none of the pc on the network can access it , and what is. what should i do ?
<robinsjostrom> tarnap: 200 people
<soundray> AmirB: so, have you tried blacklisting bcmwl5?
<uadrian> hey. my ubuntu usually freezing on reboots. catched the last line in debug mode, it says "ndiswrapper - using IRQ 11" and total freeze. only turn off helps
<AmirB> soundray: bcmwl5 is the driver I need to get the internet working. why would I blacklist it?
<tarnap> u damnit... i lost ^^
<robinsjostrom> tarnap: yea go get vista or something =D
<moonwatcher> hi
<soundray> AmirB: bcmwl5 is the name of the driver that ndiswrapper enables?
<robinsjostrom> helloes
<ItalicSquirrel> okay soundray, that troubleshooting page might have helped me before i did something stupid a couple hours ago and tried to recompile ALSA.. now it's not seeing any of the stuff i installed earlier!
<ItalicSquirrel> should i try to install it again?
<moonwatcher> after a frsh install, i just opened open office first time and non of the icons show
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: what, feisty or alsa?
<moonwatcher> anyone seen this happen?
<tarnap> hrhr...
<ItalicSquirrel> soundray:  alsa
<AmirB> soundray: yes
<tarnap> i usually can solve my problems alone... that's why i like ubuntu so much...
<tarnap> well... not only ubuntu... gentoo is nice too
<tarnap> and lfs
<robinsjostrom> btw how good is ubuntu supporting plug and play and wireless etc?
<ItalicSquirrel> ditto that tarnap;  i've had decent luck, being a newby to linux again.. i've had good luck fixing problems
<AmirB> soundray: this is interesting...eth1 doesnt even exist in the interfaces file...and yet when I type iwconfig it shows up...
<soundray> AmirB: if that is so, I can see nothing wrong with ndiswrapper -l giving out the message above
<ItalicSquirrel> i mean.. i got my TV tuner working, QAM and all...  now i'm working on the sound :)
<AmirB> soundray: then explain to me why the internet doesn't work on startup without me writing sudo dhclient eth1?
<soundray> AmirB: it's probably configured via NetworkManager in that case. If you want to use interfaces, you should disable roaming
<lonya> Bonjour
<AmirB> soundray: btw, in the interfaces file eth0 is listed as the auto
<n2diy> ! lonya | fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lonya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmirB> soundray: hold on, brb
<n2diy> ! fr | lonya
<ubotu> lonya: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soundray> AmirB: please tone down your demands
<Pici> !fr | lonya
<Pici> oops
<AmirB> soundray: (sorry!)
<carlesoriol> !cat
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tarnap> ubotu: i need some help
<ItalicSquirrel> the biggest problem i've been having with ubuntu is all of the tutorials and howto's i'm finding are referring to modules.conf, etc, stuff that was apparently abandoned in the 2.6 kernels...
<tarnap> (let's see how he reacts)
<tarnap> "he"
<Chump> void^: you just made my day
<Chump> bye
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: if you're lucky, a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa alsa-utils' will overwrite the changes you made by compiling your own alsa.
<ItalicSquirrel> alright
<tarnap> "he" sent me an private query... how kewl =)
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: sorry, replace 'alsa' with 'alsa-base'
<ItalicSquirrel> alright
<ItalicSquirrel> reboot?
<kadakas> Is there any way to eliminate the 3 different copypaste buffers in Ubuntu 7.04? I'd like to copy by selecting in shell and paste with middleclick OR ctrl-v OR menu->paste, like in windows XP
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: try the fix from the page first (wherever you got to). Maybe rebooting isn't necessary.
<tarnap> well... gotta get back to work
<zeroday> i have a strange problem when suddenly my comp will freeze and the Num Lock, Caps Lock and Acroll Lock keys will flash
<ItalicSquirrel> alright
<n2diy> kadakas: just use CTRL-C and CTRL-V in both apps?
<kadakas> im used to using all of them in mixed order
<ItalicSquirrel> well after i recompiled alsa, it was seeing the card.. but i rebooted and now it's not seeing the card at all.. which is where i decided to check out the IRC channel :)
<kadakas> sometimes one is better that the other
<Pici> zeroday: You dont by chance happen to have a KVM on that computer, do you?
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: was the one you compiled a more recent version than the ubuntu one?
<zeroday> Pici: KVM? no dont think so i use ssh and vnc. but no virtualization
<ItalicSquirrel> yeah, it was
<zeroday> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ericsson|> How would I create public/private key on a backuppc server?
<Horscht> does someone know of a Linux alternative to MediaMonkey? It allows one to tagg untagged mp3 files using Amazon and also to automaticaly download/embed covers
<zeroday> Horscht: amarok
<Horscht> amarok doesn't quite cut it
<Horscht> I have a few MP3s that have no tags at all.
<Horscht> How would I go about having them tagged from the AMazon database?
<Horscht> given the fact that i actualy KNOW the artist, album
<aventin> Horscht: i'm also on the lookout for such an application. like "tag and rename" for windows.
<zeroday> Horscht: easytag mp3 editor i think
<ItalicSquirrel> let me try to recompile ALSA again and see if i can't get it to work.. by the way, i'm using 1.0.13
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: did you modify the kernel drivers at all?
<zeroday> Horscht: i know i shouldnt say its name here but i got it via automatix
<ItalicSquirrel> no, i thought it was in a module?
<Horscht> easytag lets me search for stuff. that's correct
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: yes, they are
<Horscht> but how would I go about getting easytag to download the covers and embed it into the ID3 tag?
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: consider compiling it with apt-build. That way you don't make a mess with the packaging system.
<zeroday> Horscht: dunno sorry amarok's cover manager did everything for me
<nanotalk> hi.. is there java ee package for ubuntu ?
<kadakas> Is it a bug or a feature that when I copy or cut some text from a window and close that window - all the text copied is lost?
<Horscht> amaroks cover manager got the covers for me as well.
<skoenman> can anybody please tell me if fetchmail says terminated with signal 15 ...what can that be????
<Horscht> but it didn't embed them into the tag
<zeroday> i have a strange problem when suddenly my comp will freeze and the Num Lock, Caps Lock and Acroll Lock keys will flash
<jovan> first time user here, need help with ubuntu
<zeroday> !ask | jovan
<ubotu> jovan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zeroday> Horscht: im aout of ideas sorry
<Pici> zeroday: I mean like a keyboard-video-mouse switcher thingy.  Mine invokes itself when I press scroll-lock twice and then it flashes all my indicator lights.
<jovan> okey, as the !ask command, or just ask?
<zeroday> Pici: nope
<soundray> kadakas: oh, I find that so annoying. Previously I used klipper in KDE and that made the CopyPaste-mess easier to deal with. I don't know if gnome has something like it.
<Pici> zeroday: k, just had to ask
<|ericsson|> !backuppc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backuppc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adrian15> Hello. As long as Ubuntu 7.04 has propietary drives can I legally clone disks and give them as a present to my friends? Thank you.
<Pici> !backup | |ericsson|
<ubotu> |ericsson|: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<skoenman> can anybody please tell me if fetchmail says terminated with signal 15 ...what can that be????
<zeroday> Pici: np at least u tried thanks anyway
<zeroday> jovan: just ask
<ikonia_> skoenman it shouldn't
<kadakas> soundray: im hoping glipper will atleast make the problem smaller
<skoenman> hmm yeah i know
<skoenman> but it does
<ItalicSquirrel> okay so how do i go about doing this with apt-build?  like i said, it's been a while since i played with linux..  like 4 years..
<Pici> adrian15: None of the restricted drivers are on the dvds, so yes, you can make copies of the install discs
<ikonia_> ItalicSquirrel there are some great docs on the ubuntu wiki, that should explain it
<jovan> well, just installed ubuntu, and the "smoke test" failed, I think it could be graphic-related, cause the live/install didn't start at first untill I change from VGA to one of the 32 bit graphic modes
<ItalicSquirrel> alright
<soundray> kadakas: I didn't know about that one. Installing it now...
<zeroday> jovan: gfx card pls?
<jovan> x800
<jovan> PCI-E
<adrian15> Pici: Restricted drivers are only on the repositories ?
<zeroday> jovan: are you runing 64bitversion and is that an ati?
<jovan> zeroday: yes and yes
<bimberi> unison libcomp
<bimberi> oops :)
<zeroday> jovan: since youre a linux starter you should know that 64bit support is completely and utterly dreadful
* crdlb agrees
<zeroday> jovan: as you are a newb i recommend you use the 32bit version
<adrian15> Pici: Ok. Thank you. Must go.
<jovan> zeroday: ahh, okay
<zeroday> jovan: ohh and ati dosnt support 64 bit
<jovan> I'll, download and install that then
<zeroday> jovan: have fun
<crdlb> zeroday: really?
<kadakas> How can i eliminate that gray background behind tray icons that are emulated with wine? uTorrent for example
<sanityx> Since banshee is written in .Net/Mono couldn't it run on winders as well?
<jovan> zeroday: thanks for the directions :)
<oriez> how do i install ubuntu on a windows laptop with one HHD
<crdlb> jovan: note that you should get enough 3d with the included open source driver for beryl on that card
<zeroday> crdlb: i havnt heard of someone "sucessfully" getting ati propertrity drivers to work
<crdlb> the x800 is supposed to be supported, meaning you won't need ati's crappy proprietary drivers
<jovan> crdlb: say what?
<soundray> zeroday: ati does support 64 bit. And your statement about 64bit support is not accurate, either.
<zeroday> !install
<zeroday> !install | oriez
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ubotu> oriez: please see above
<zeroday> soundray: my bad then
<crdlb> jovan: feisty has open source 3d support for your card, which means it should work out of the box
<zeroday> crdlb: have you ever used those drivers?
<crdlb> but it won't be as fast as the proprietary driver, however it would run beryl better
<crdlb> zeroday: on an x800 no
<jovan> crdlb: feisty? is it a food?
<crdlb> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<crdlb> but I've heard they usually work well on the x800
<itguru> I got a "small" task set to me. I need to build a print server, that accepts prints, but doesn't print them out until an admin authorises it. Any ideas?
<zeroday> crdlb: yeah they do
<oriez> is it possible to that
<TalarAleya> hello ;-)
<soundray> zeroday: I personally would choose 64bit anytime for the performance benefit. Granted, firefox plugins require a few extra steps.
<zeroday> !install | oriez
<ubotu> oriez: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<zeroday> soundray: to an absolute starter do u think they should just start out on 32 bit
<TalarAleya> I've got a little problem with installing jre. Can anyone help me, please?
<zeroday> or 64 bit
<crdlb> I agree, there are far fewer problems on 32bit
<zeroday> crdlb: thanks
<crdlb> it's just not worth it yet
<soundray> zeroday: 32bit, unless they have a particular reason to go for 64.
<zeroday> soundray: hopefully 64bit support will get better
<jovan> crdlb: well I was able to play around in ubuntu from the LIVE cd in 1024 x 7?? x 32 on my card... is there a way I can make the OS boot in 32 bit colormode?
<zeroday> i have a strange problem when suddenly my comp will freeze and the Num Lock, Caps Lock and Acroll Lock keys will flash
<ikonia_> zeroday memcheck cd for a few hours
<soundray> zeroday: that's my point. 64bit support is great, unless you require the proprietary stuff.
<zeroday> jovan: you have the same prob i have i cant get above 1024*768
<jhaig> zeroday: Sounds like a hardware problem.
<zeroday> ikonia_: its installed
<rualdo> thanks
<kadakas> Can anyone reccoment a good PIM (Calendar+Todomanager (+e-mail)) ?
<zeroday> jhaig: yeah thats what i thought so to
<ikonia_> zeroday get it running !! ;)
<rualdo> thanks
<jovan> zeroday: my problem seems more like I cant get below 16bit colordepth
<zeroday> kadakas: evolution rules
<cul8r> I have a red light on my motherboard that won't turn off, please help..
<kadakas> zeroday: Does it sync with Google calendar ?
<n2diy> kadakas: I just started playing with it, but take a look at Sunbird.
<flegion> hey all. Can someone help walk me through WPA on my laptop?
<zeroday> jovan: install linux then use the envy script to get your drivers
<crdlb> zeroday: no
<ikonia_> cul8r this isn't hardware support. But unplug it and it will go away
<zeroday> kadakas: not sure sunbird sounds good
<crdlb> jovan: if you want the proprietary driver use the restricted manager
<zeroday> jhaig: but i havnt added any new hard ware lately
<kadakas> zeroday: But does Sunbird have a todolist ?
<zeroday> kadakas: again not sure
<kadakas> ...with configurable todo priority levels/names
<cul8r> thanks I knew you guys could help
<kadakas> I'd like that PIM to have memos and a journal aswell
<flegion> hi guys. I'm trying to get WPA to work on my wifi. Could someone please help walk me through it?
<soundray> cul8r: don't worry about it. It indicates that it's on standby, ready to be turned on with the soft power button.
<zeroday> kadakas: i used it about a year ago and impressed me best thing is to go try it out
<zeroday> i have a strange problem when suddenly my comp will freeze and the Num Lock, Caps Lock and Scroll Lock keys will flash continuosly my computer is still frozen and i have to do a hard rebbot
<vader1102> hello folks one quick question then i will sit on the side. I have an HP DV9000 series running Vista and I want to dual boot with Ubuntu, problem is the last time I tried the partitioner did not see my windows partition, any ideas/help would be great
<soundray> zeroday: have you checked the memory? Could also be overheating or a hairline crack on the motherboard.
<ikonia_> vader1102 try the most current version of ubuntu
<zeroday> soundray: was afraid of that had my box open lately so that could be it
<vader1102> ikonia, I forgot to mention this is also amd 64x2
<soundray> zeroday: did you take the CPU cooler off?
<zeroday> soundray: no only played around with hard drives
<flegion> hi guys. I'm trying to get WPA to work on my wifi. Could someone please help walk me through it?
<cul8r> actualy I have a problem with vnc (like everyone) vhat version is working. I read the forums and some say to use vnc4server and some not. any one have it working on fiesty?
<gizmo> join #mgalug
<soundray> cul8r: it doesn't matter so much, as long as your server and client support the same protocol (either 3 or 4).
<GrEgMaYo> ragazzi se provo a compilare un programma in c++ su linux...mi dice che non trova -ltdsc++ ... per compilare uso la stringa 'gcc nomefile.cpp -o eseguibile -ltdcs++
<reubs> I have a problem with an ssh server daemon. I think it is a router/network issue is there some one that can point me in the right direction to find out how to deal with it?
<soundray> cul8r: if you can install a version 4 client on the, erm, client, vnc4server would be my first choice for the server.
<flegion> Does anyone know how to set up WPA on wifi? I can't use the network-manager.
<cul8r> soundray: thx i am using the latest on realvnc and I just get a grey screen, any ideas?
<soundray> reubs: describe the signs and symptoms please
<kairu0> reubs, please elaborate
<soundray> cul8r: the latest one on realvnc supports only protocol v3, if I remember correctly.
<wojtano> i have 5.1 speakers set but it works at 2.1 (sound blaster live! 24) plz help me
<reubs> soundray: well, i have turned off UseDNS in ssh, but when i try and ssh into my ubuntu machine from my mac ( from my own network ) i have to wait about a minute and a half before i get a password prompt.
<wojtano>  i have 5.1 speakers set but it works at 2.1 (sound blaster live! 24) plz help me
<cul8r> soundray: could that be causing the grey screen
<flegion> hi folks. i could really use a hand with setting up WPA on my laptop. Anyone here good withthat?
<soundray> cul8r: yes
<cul8r> version mismatch?
<erUSUL> !repeat > wojtano
<erUSUL> !sound > wojtano
<soundray> reubs: you should add an /etc/hosts entry on ubuntu for your mac.
<reubs> pings come back instantly, it just seem to time out for a long time, is it ipv6 related? or can my router (dlink) be the problem
<ItalicSquirrel> soundray, using apt-build, what other packages should i rebuild besides alsa-base?
<kairu0> reubs, is your router forwarding port 22?
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: alsa-utils... but I think it will create them both, anyway.
<ItalicSquirrel> okay thanks
<kuba> how to modify $PATH variable ??
<reubs> soundray:i have done that before, but i have done a new install so i will try again, who knows, it might work. the router internaly shouldn't do anything, i think i should only have to set up rules re: incoming traffic from the internet
<soundray> kuba: for one user or system-wide?
<kuba> soundray: dunno:0
<kuba> :)
<kuba> soundray: one user and system-wide also...:)
<soundray> reubs: pretty certain it will work. Agree about the router.
<zeroday> For some reason if i restart my xserver all i get is a blue background, an empty top panel and my avant window navigator at the bottom. Any ideas?
<soundray> kuba: edit /etc/environment
<USMarine> zeroday blue screen of death?
<soundray> kuba: this will sort it out for all users at their next login.
<zeroday> USMarine: no lol
<zeroday> USMarine: just a blue background (not my normal background0
<reubs> soundray: kairu0: hasn't seemed to make any difference
<ItalicSquirrel> soundray, rebuilding didn't give me any luck either..  it's just not seeing the card at all now.. *shrug*
<stefg> zeroday: what happens if you 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart' ?
<soundray> reubs: Just booting my own mac to try
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: try asking again later. In the (European) evening hours, we get a few sound experts logging on.
<soundray> ItalicSquirrel: (I'm not one -- my nick refers to a time when I was working with ultrasound).
<ItalicSquirrel> hey no worries..  it's a frustrating thing, this damn USB sound card...  i wouldn't be using it if i had more PCI slots
<ItalicSquirrel> i've been struggling with it for a few days, and thought i could fix it on my own until i broke it even worse :)
<reubs> soundray: I think it might have to do with my router combined with ubuntu, it's a dlink, i can ssh into the mac instantly. but trying to get into the ubuntu box, just takes a long time :( and unfortunatly it's my main box
<ItalicSquirrel> like i said earlier.. i was successful getting MythTV and a fairly new HDTV card to work (although MythTV seems to break my desktop... the top panel won't show on boot.. can't figure that out.. i have to uninstall myth to get that working..)
<ItalicSquirrel> but that's something i'll work on later
<ItalicSquirrel> one thing at a time..
<soundray> reubs: strange, I get no delay at all even without a hosts entry. Consider running ssh with debugging info.
<soundray> reubs: ssh -v
<MedivhX_> hello
<ikonia_> hello
<MedivhX_> can anyone explain me
<ikonia_> you have to ask your question to get an explination
<reubs> soundray: oh i didn't even know there was one, i will look it up, ah thanks I don't even have to look it up, you are the man
<MedivhX_> free software philosophy
<q-t> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ikonia_> MedivhX_ try joining #gnu - this channel is for ubuntu support queries
<MedivhX_> tnx ikonia
<q-t> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<soundray> MedivhX_: also checkout http://gnu.org/philosophy
<ItalicSquirrel> soundray i really appreciate your help.  I'm sure you'll see me back here from time to time.  i'd love to get a decent grasp on linux.
<MedivhX_> tny
<ikonia_> soundray great link
<MedivhX_> tnx*
<ItalicSquirrel> i'd really like for it to be where the Mac OS is...  transparent to the user, but retaining the power...  i'm actually on my mac right now (my PC is the linux guinea pig)
<ItalicSquirrel> anyway.. have a great day.. thanks again
<Aendy> hello people
<Aendy> I need help
<soundray> ikonia_: I particularly like http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/motivation.html -- startling insight
<Aendy> with ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !helpme | Aendy
<ubotu> Aendy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> Aendy: describe your problem, on one line please.
<Aendy> I instaled fresh copz of windows ip
<Aendy> xp
<soundray> Aendy: on ONE line please
<Frogzoo> !grub | Aendy
<ubotu> Aendy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Aendy> yes I did that
<fiXXXerMet> I am having problems with mod_auth_mysql.  Every day, I get "Internal Server Error, and the logs show:  "[error]  Query call failed: MySQL server has gone away (2006)".  As soon as I restart apache2, the problem goes away.
<reubs> soundray: i have the error. :D which means i'm alot closer to solving it
<Aendy> but now when I choose ubuntu I get massage
<md5mm> hello i need help php on ubuntu
<fiXXXerMet> The problem lies within the mysql auth modules.  How can I fix this?
<ikonia_> fiXXXerMet apache can't maintain a link to mysql by the looks of it
<soundray> Aendy: no pasting here please
<md5mm> it is not diffrent other systems but i need very seriusly help
<reubs> soundray:
<Aendy> /bin/sh >cant access ttz, job control turned off
* soundray likes the idea of getting a massage
<q-t> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jovan> lol
<ikonia_> md5mm you need serious help ?
<fiXXXerMet> ikonia_: When I go to the site in question, I am prompted for the SSL cert, and for my user:pass.  As soon as I type it in and hit "OK", I get the error.
<soundray> !msgthebot > q-t
<xxtreme> can someone help me setup fetchmail with a Gmail account?
<ikonia_> fiXXXerMet as I said, looks like the code is not maintaining a session, or mysql is actually "stopping" in mid session
<Aendy> so what should I do
<fiXXXerMet> ikonia_: How can I look more into it/get it fixed?
<soundray> Aendy: before that message, there should be a couple of other lines and an empty line. What's in the line *before* the empty one?
<jovan> is there an MSN client in ubuntu?
<ikonia_> fiXXXerMet apache logs, apache error logs, apache ssl logs, mysql logs, enable --log option for mysql view transactions, check the syslog for mysql startup/shutdown ?
<Aendy> the line before is
<ikonia_> jovan amsn or gaim perhaps
<Pici> jovan: gaim or amsn
<jovan> thanx
<CheshireViking> jovan, or kopete
<jovan> any of those preinstalled in ubuntu?
<reubs> soundray: sorry just getting used to the ubuntu way of copying between consoles :) it was: An invalid realm for numeric host was supplied /n malform parm [sic]  /n cannot determine relm for numeric host address /n validation errer
<Aendy> buszbox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3--2ubuntu3)Built-in shell (ash)
<Aendy> busybox
<menisk> Is there a way to connect Feisty to a windows Workgroup, I know you can do printing through samba but not sure about file sharing.
<soundray> Aendy: even further back, before the empty line
<CheshireViking> jovan, if you use a webcam, then amsn or kopete, Gaim didn't have a webcam capeabilities last time I looked, I think gaim is preinstalled, but both of the others are available through synaptic
<crdlb> menisk: yes that's samba's primary purpose
<Aendy> I get slider as if it were booting ubuntu
<menisk> crdlb: Awesome, thank you.
<soundray> menisk: Places-Connect to server
<Aendy> no other lines are there
<boguh> how can i prevent ubuntu from starting my wifi device on startup?
<soundray> menisk: remember, samba is for making ubuntu resources accessible to machines on the Windows network, not the other way round.
<ikonia_> menisk also be aware that vista has issues with samba
<baboskaa> will kernel 2.6.21 be available in the repo soon?
<Pici> baboskaa: probably not.
<soundray> baboskaa: no
<ikonia_> soundray are you sure, its also used to connect to windows shares as a primary service
<baboskaa> why?
<ikonia_> baboskaa why do you need it
<Kenzumi> re
<ikonia_> because it has a bigger number ?
<flegion> hey guys. I need help setting up WPA on my wireless. Could someone please talk me through it? The network manager doesn't work with my card.
<soundray> ikonia_: not samba.
<baboskaa> upgrade of Asus laptop ACPI
<ikonia_> soundray really ? I'm all ears
<ikonia_> unless your differentating samba/ciffs
<ikonia_> baboskaa are you sure thats in .21
<soundray> ikonia_: samba is purely a server. Yes, there is smbclient and the smbfs filesystem, but none of these are required to run a server. Neither is samba required to use smbclient or smbfs or cifs.
<variant> anyone else having issues with feisty and session management?
<baboskaa> yeah i think so. 2.6.20 use an old version of acpi4asus, and 2.6.21 is using a newer i think
<ikonia_> soundray ahhh ok, your referencing the server "product" rather than samba as a package
<void^> baboskaa: find an unofficial package, compile yourself or wait for the next release. official backports of new kernel versions are exceedingly unlikely.
<Aendy> is it possible to copy with live cd files from linux partition files that are user protected
<baboskaa> what is a backport?
<flegion> hey guys. I need help setting up WPA on my wireless. Could someone please talk me through it? The network manager doesn't work with my card.
<Aendy> I have passwords how can I acess those files_
<ikonia_> Aendy if you are root - yes
<variant> Aendy: yes, as in the live cd you can become root
<soundray> ikonia_: I'm using smb shares on my main system. Yet it doesn't even have the samba package installed.
<g0ow> su -
<Aendy> please how
<Aendy> I have live cd in now
<ikonia_> soundray using samba shares "on" your machine or "from" your machine
<variant> Aendy: if the files are individually password protected then no, it wont matter
<soundray> g0ow: no, not on ubuntu
<reubs> soundray: ? is the name i stick in the hosts file, next to the ip important? or can it be anything, i.e. does it have to be exactly the same as the comp name/ network name of the mac?
<jovan> is there a iso-burning application bundled with ubuntu?
<Aendy> and I see partition that I want to copz files from but I don-t have permision to copz them
<variant> jovan: yes
<Aendy> copy them
<jrib> jovan: right click > burn to disk
<crdlb> jovan: just right click on it
<soundray> ikonia_: from
<variant> Aendy: press alt ft and run gksudo nautilus. you will then have permission
<g0ow> variant: thanks for the help yesterday, worked like a charm ;] 
<jovan> okay, thanx
<variant> g0ow: what help was that? i don't remember
<flegion> hey guys. I need help setting up WPA on my wireless. Could someone please talk me through it? The network manager doesn't work with my card.
<variant> g0ow: oh yeah
<variant> g0ow: np :)
<jovan> I'll probably be back in a little while
<ikonia_> soundray thats interesting, how are you sharing files without the smb daemon ?
<soundray> reubs: it doesn't matter
<jovan> bye for now
<Aendy> ok
<Aendy> thanks
<Aendy> I-ll try
<soundray> ikonia_: oh dear, I still haven't made myself clear.
<ikonia_> soundray apologies, I'm probably not reading it correct
<reubs> soundray: just what i thougt. any idea what the 'Cannot determine realm for numeric host address' would relate to ?
<g0ow> variant: i tried to install bery and when i restart xserver it errors, i configure it, and now when i use feisty, it's like the graphics card isnt config'd like in a safe mode because things are alot bigger, and i can't enable desktop effects...know how to solve this?
<variant> g0ow: thats not what i helped you with yesterday is it?
<g0ow> nope
<clordi> i need driver for raid controllers Intel sata srcs16, samebody unknow link download this ?
<XCute4God> there are any dv6000 series hp laptop user here?
<uadrian> is it possible to powerdown a minipci device from ubuntu?
<g0ow> you helped me with dapper->feisty installing over
<soundray> ikonia_: I have a file server on the LAN (Freecom FSG-3, nice one btw). It shares its data through smb/cifs by virtue of having samba installed. My main workstation uses those shares, but doesn't itself have samba.
<variant> g0ow: don't ask me specifically then please.. as thats a little insulting to the ohter people in the channel
<g0ow> okay
<hipitihop> after restarting a completing feisty upgrade via 'sudo aptitude upgrade' , the machine is left with a gnome session where font is not readable and it also is running the earlier kernel 2.17.x can someone help me get things going ?
<soundray> reubs: no. Try throwing it at a web search engine?
<g0ow> i tried to install bery and when i restart xserver it errors, i configure it, and now when i use feisty, it's like the graphics card isnt config'd like in a safe mode because things are alot bigger, and i can't enable desktop effects..anyone know how to solve this?
<letharion> I try to mount a iso file, and mount complains about the file not being in fstab. Do I really need to add every image file I wish to open to fstab first? And if it's really so, is there a program that will automate the process?
<user-land> Hi, is it easy to fix an MBR with Ubuntu ?
<variant> letharion: do it as root
<jrib> letharion: what command are you using?
<letharion> variant: I am root
<uadrian> letharion, gisomount or something
<ikonia_> soundray ahhh I see what your saying
<DeadCowBoy> ok people I have an issue that's been ongoing for way too long now... I really need to get this working before I go crazy and buy a mac... Broadcom wireless BCM4318, I tried every forums I could find... tried fwcutter and ndiswrapper in many ways... the result changes a little bit but always ends up the same : I see the networks, it tries to connect but always returns no errors and ends up disconnected
<variant> letharion: mount -o loop /path/to/iso /location/of/mountpoint
<g0ow> user: don't you need the windows XP recovery to fix MBR?
<letharion> jrib: mount -o loop /home/xxx/yyy.iso somefolder
<ikonia_> soundray its just wording. I was refering to "samba" as a gnu product, eg: smbmount is part of the samba package, but ubuntu rightly breaks it down into components such as samba-server samba-client etc etc.
<soundray> hipitihop: this is the reason why update-manager is recommended for upgrades... But maybe you can fix it with a combination of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'apt-get -f install' and 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<boguh> what does "quiet" mean in the grub config file as an argument for the kernel?
<reubs> soundray: would the shh channel throw me out for asking such a noob question if i went in and asked it ? :)
<letharion> variant: Y, exactly what I'm doing..... *trying again*
<g0ow> bbl, school time :-)
<variant> boguh: won't show the menu
<uadrian> letharion, gmount-iso
<void^> boguh: hides kernel output
<variant> boguh: no.. thats not what it means actualy
<sanityx> Has anybody been able to get their ipod working under feisty
<variant> boguh: see void^'s msg there
<Pici> !ipod  sanityx
<soundray> reubs: don't know, never been there. Read the topic, spend some time lurking, and then see if you want to take the risk ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipod  sanityx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> sanityx: yes
<Pici> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Aendy> variant I preset alt ft
<sanityx> variant, how
<Aendy> I run gksudo from console
<variant> Aendy: gksudo nautilus
<Aendy> end started nautilus but
<letharion> Bah, now it worked. Must have misspelled something the first time. Thx for the help all
<shinygerbil> how well are Creative Zens supported? Is it a simple matter of mounting the filesystem?
<variant> Aendy: not just gksudo
<v21> hmm i have little question :) i have nvidia ge force 6600 graphic card and sony trinitron display my resolution screen is 1152x864 BUT i have problem with resolution its only 50hz
<boguh> void^ so without quiet i just have a blank screen?
<Aendy> i see now onlz contence of live cd
<variant> Aendy: "gksudo nautilus"
<hipitihop> soundray, yes I first tried that, but the gnome session froze midway...all I knew how to do is login remote via ssh and shutdown the box. then completed via the command line
<Aendy> how can I access partition where the files are stored_
<variant> Aendy: and you will have to mount the drive
<variant> ho hum
<variant> Aendy: sorry, i need to go do something else
<soundray> hipitihop: so, what have you done on the command line before?
<variant> !mount | Aendy
<ubotu> Aendy: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Aendy> sorrz
<jason_> does anyone know the command to mirror a website for offline browsing.  i have tried many different  switches for wget but it always leaves stuff behind
<Aendy> thanks for help
<hipitihop> soundry, so should I try what you said ?
<variant> jason_: wget -m http://et c
<void^> boguh: ? without quiet you get all those useful kernel messages during boot. with quiet, you don't see them (so if there's a problem you won't know what's wrong).
<variant> jason_: wget -m http://etc
<soundray> hipitihop: yes... how are you logged in now? ssh? Recovery mode?
<sanityx> variant, did you have to do anything to get it working
<variant> jason_: there are some other spidering options to use as well as recursive downloads
<jason_> variant:  it doesn't get the css files
<doddo> Hi i get this error message whilst trying to make an iso with mkisofs: "mkisofs: Permission denied. Unable to open disc image file
<doddo> "
<hipitihop> soundray, ubunutu feisty on another box at home
<soundray> jason_: maybe you need wwwoffle
<reubs> soundray: thanks for all of you help. Please accept my thanks :D
<doddo> does anyone know what might be wrong?
<variant> jason_: there is some option to download all files needed to display the site correctlly
<soundray> reubs: glad I could assist
<hipitihop> soundray, if you mean am I logged into the broken box, yes I can via ssh if you like
<jason_> variant:  yeah. i have been trying all morning.  i am leaving for a trip and want to bring a bunch of documentation with me.  i can't seem to get it all
<jovan> like herpes on your sour lips, I'm back
<variant> jason_: ah, it's wget -m -p sitename
<sanityx> Can somebody help me get my ipod working?
<sanityx> I have banshee installe
<sanityx> installed*
<variant> jovan: this is a family friendly channel..
<soundray> hipitihop: that would be a good way to run the three commands above. Try them in that order. Use apt-get -f install a few times until the output doesn't change any more.
<sanityx> I can mount it manually, but banshee still won't recognize it.
<hipitihop> soundray, trying now
<uadrian> is it possible to powerdown a minipci device from ubuntu?
<jovan> variant: thats why I put in the "lips" part
<DShepherd> I mount my filesystem and chrooted it. I am having problems running a gui app.. It says..GtkWarning: could not open display
<DShepherd>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning). How can i get this app to run?
<user-land> Can i use the Ubuntu installer just to write an MBR ?
<DShepherd> I mounted*
<soundray> hipitihop: the upgrade process may disconnect you if you're unlucky. Will you still be able to access it then?
<jason_> variant:  i am trying wget -m -l 1000 -p http://     but it will not recursively get the whole site
<void^> DShepherd: set $DISPLAY, eg 'export DISPLAY=:0'
<soundray> user-land: no, use the recovering-grub instructions for that. Private message:
<soundray> !grub > user-land
<hipitihop> soundray, not sure, is there a way for me to run  it so that if the session is disconnected, when I ssh back in I resume/reconnect to the same ?
<Demetrious> !grub > demetrious
<soundray> hipitihop: yes, you can run it in a screen. Just enter 'screen', run your command inside of that. When you're disconnected, reconnect and type 'screen -R -D'
<variant> jason_: try without the -l.. as that is extreemly exsessive
<Demetrious> /ctcp ubotu version
<user-land> thank you, soundray. i have 3 disks, do i need to write the MBR to all 3 ?
<soundray> user-land: no, only to the one that your BIOS tries to boot from.
<Kubuntu> How do I make beryl look like on youtube?
<jijutm> guys.. I am having tough time configuring LDAP on edgy.. and finally made it.. but the sshd is asking password twice..
<user-land> thanks soundray.
<variant> Kubuntu: thats like taking a photo of brad pit to the hair dressers and saying "make me look like this"
<jonah> hi guys having a problem with moving files from OS to OS. windows and ubuntu have treeline but i can't get it running on mac osx, but i need the database to work on things for clients on my macbook, is there any app i've overlooked that will work on all three and a way to get it out of treeline into this? please someone help
<jijutm> forcing sftp folder connections to hang...
<jason_> variant:  wget -m -p   gets me only one level deep.     i guess i will be watch movies on the plane
<jason_> thanks for your help
<variant> jason_: the default level is 5
<DShepherd> void i did export DISPLAY =:0. still doesnt work. I am trying to run aptoncd
<Kubuntu> I want the squere thing
<variant> jason_: show me the exact command
<variant> jason_: that you use
<soundray> variant: Hairdresser: "It would be easier to make Brad Pitt look like you" ;)
<Kubuntu> So that the desktops are around the box.
<jijutm> hi some one with exposure to LDAP on ubunty
<variant> soundray: LOL
<jason_> variant: wget -m -p  http://prototype-window.xilinus.com/
<jijutm> hi some one with exposure to LDAP on ubuntu
<DShepherd> DShepherd: void^ ^
<stefg> !beryl | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kubuntu> I have beryl
<void^> DShepherd: well, try with something simple like xterm. make sure proc and dev are mounted in the chroot.
<letharion> How do I get mp3 support?
<variant> jason_: if the site is generated by server side scripts then you cannot do what you are trying to do afaik
<soundray> !mp3 > letharion, please read ubotu's private messages
<variant> jason_: ah, nm thats not true...
<soundray> !faq > letharion
<stefg> Kubuntu: nice... so put your question to #ubuntu-effects /after/ you've read through the documentation
<variant> jason_: well, in part it is true
<letharion> soundray: ty
<soundray> letharion: yw :)
<jason_> variant:  there is a real link to a folder on the first page to documenation  i figured it would at least follow that link
<Kubuntu> I know it exsists, I've seen it on youtube
<variant> jason_: wget that link specifically then
<variant> jason_: any javascript links won't be followed
<variant> jason_: and htat site uses javascript exclusively
<jonah> hi guys is there something like wine that will let you run mac applications on linux - just an app or program without having to run the whole osx under vmware or whatever?
<Aendy> how can I link linux partition with usage of live cd_
<jason_> variant: that is not a javascript link
<variant> jason_: you don't understand
<soundray> jonah: there is a vm-like thing called pearpc for PPC programs
<variant> jason_: i disable javascript by default on all pages i visit. when i browse to that site there is virtually nothing displayed (just an image or two) UNTIL i enable javascript
<variant> jason_: thats why it's not getting the link
<variant> jason_: get the link location and wget that instead of the whole site
<soundray> jonah: for Intel-Mac software, you have to check whether you can get the source code. If source is available, it can probably be ported to ubuntu.
<Kubuntu> Thanks a lot for your help
<Kubuntu> bye
<soundray> jonah: commercial Mac-Intel software - no hope.
<jason_> variant:  my bad.  you are right.  the tabs are created with javascript.
<mjr> jonah, no, not really. GNUstep can be useful in porting/compiling Mac apps for GNU/Linux, but nothing that would run them as is.
<soundray> sorry, s/commercial/proprietary/
<variant> jason_: in firefox disable javascript and browse to that site, thats what wget "sees"
<jonah> soundray, i just figured with the wine movement there might of been a "mine" movement by now
<hipitihop> soundray, ok, 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' returned "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 253 not upgraded."
* soundray imagines getting bashed around the head by RMS for that mistake
<jovan> yaaaay! the LIVE 32bit-cpu cd is working
<jonah> that's a shame, someone should really start a "mine" project that uses mac apis or whatever and does what wine does really
<aureonx> hello everyone
<mjr> (actually, gnustep would probably make a fine foundation for a mac application loader/runner)
<jonah> but for mac on linux
<jason_> variant:   i made some bad assumption because when i rolled over the link it displayed its correct path in the statusbar.   i just searched the source.  it is all javascript (for no reason i might add)
<jonah> does anyone know of something better than treeline that will work on mac, windows and ubuntu??
<soundray> hipitihop: okay, looks like you should move on to installing ubuntu-desktop
<variant> jason_: yeah it's ok. i had the same issues once before
<sanityx> anybody know how to get an ipod working with feisty?
<soundray> jonah: wine is a bad patch on an ill-posed problem in my view.
<variant> jason_: you can right click/save as each page :/
<soundray> jonah: what's treeline?
<variant> jason_: there may be a webspider with javascript support too but i don't se eit happening
<hipitihop> soundray, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' gives: The following packages have unmet dependencies: openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<magnetron> sanityx: try Gtkpod, or rhytmbox, or amarok
<jason_> variant:  no worries  i have a stack of movies i will just watch movies on the plane and stuff.  though i would do some extra work while awhile.  thanks for you help.  huge brian fart this morning.
<jonah> soundray, wine is awesome, for professionals that need one or two windows apps for their business, such as webdesign (like me) with flash/dreamweaver, it means we can not use windows and just use a couple things for work at home
<cry0> Is there any way to delete the system files on my other partition of my hard drive?  It's running a failed upgrade of ubuntu, and I wanted to copy over my files only to find that I didnt have enough space on my current partition.  So I want to make the other partition just another drive to store downloaded data.  Can anybody help me?
<soundray> hipitihop: generic advice: remove the package with the unmet dependency.
<variant> jason_: cool
<sanityx> magnetron, I know that. I have banshee, and those things. But they wont recognize it, and its not being automounted. The issue isnt having the application
<ikonia_> cry0 df -h will show you which files systems are full
<jonah> soundray, http://www.bellz.org/treeline/
<cholera> I had a dual boot setup with a external hdd. When i removed the windows partition I guess I didn't remove the hdd safely. I'm unable to mount the hdd on ubuntu now. It was suggested that I run chkdsk, but I don't have access to a windows os, any suggestions?
<magnetron> sanityx, does other usb drives get automounted?
<sanityx> magnetron, yes
<variant> cholera: run fsck from ubuntu cd
<magnetron> sanityx, this may be an issue of firmware version of the iPod.
<soundray> jonah: from looking at the package description, it should be possible to compile it for both Windows and Mac. Qt will be a pain, but feasible.
<cholera> variant: plug in external, run ubntu cd from start up?
<sanityx> magnetron, then howcome i cant mount ANY ipods. anyway what do you reccomend? a downgrade?
<jovan> whats the diffrence between ext2 and ext3? whats "best" to put root on?
<cry0> I'm just wanting to delete certain files from my old partition, but it tells me I dont have permissions to delete the files.  It is owned by root...
<jujimufu> jovan: ext3 is simply journalised ext2
<jujimufu> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jujimufu> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<cholera> variant: fsck is what I believe told me I needed to run chkdsk
<jujimufu> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<v21> someone of u know good way how 2 change resolution settings ? i have 50hz ;/ my eyes is burn after couple hoers spending at computer
<Pici> !fixres | v21
<ubotu> v21: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jonnyro> I tried to upgrade to feisty using dist-upgrade, but now i have a lot of broken package dependencies.  Even apt-get -f install wont fix them.  Any tips on what else I should try?
<stefg> cholera: if it's ntfs you are into trouble... linux can't fsck a ntfs drive, and will refuse to mount it r/w if it's unclean (can only be made clean by a win chkdsk)
<soundray> jovan: ext3 is best for root because of its journalling capability.
<jonah> soundray, i tried getting it running on mac to no avail, also i hounded the guys in #osx day and night and someone make a .app of it for mac but this wouldnt work for me, i really wish someone could port it natively to mac somehow
<void^> v21: using nvidia's driver?
<v21> yeah i change all what i can change in xorg settings
<magnetron> sanityx: i heard about some other guy having problems with his iPod after upgrading the firmware. i don't know, but maybe some ipod expert here knows if downgrading would solve your problem.
<jonah> soundray, macosx sorry was the irc channel i asked in lots
<cholera> stefg: right, so I am in trouble, like I said, I don' have access to windows
<soundray> jonnyro: you may have to run apt-get -f install multiple times. Stop when the output doesn't change any more.
<v21> yeah i have nvidia driver
<stefg> cholera: do you have space to backup the hd temporarily?
<jonnyro> soundray: i have run it multiple times.  It's stuck on some python packages and x11-common
<hipitihop> soundray, ok offending ones removed, now install ubuntu-desktop is progressing
<cholera> stefg: yes
<void^> v21: nvidia's driver does not show the correct refresh rate by default. you need to add Option "DynamicTwinView" "false" in your device section to make it show correct rates.
<soundray> cholera: you can check an NTFS, let me look up the tool... (stefg)
<v21> nvidia -setting -- when i give it i change resolution for 75hz but its not helping
<DShepherd> does badblocks actually do fixes?
<cholera> soundray: okay
<v21> ok i check it
<cry0> When I tried upgrading via disk from breezy to fiesty, I now get this error on bootup that it could not synchronize or something... thus I made a fresh install on a new partition.  But now I need to get rid of the system on my old partion while keeping my data... and I dont have a cd burner.
<stefg> cholera: so it'll be best to mount the drive read-only, reformat the external disk with a linux-fs and put everything back
<soundray> cholera: ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package. You can install it on the running live system.
<variant> DShepherd: no. it's supposed to be run with fsck
<cholera> stefg: I don't mean to be redundant, but I can't mount the external drive
<DShepherd> variant: ok
<stefg> cholera: what's the error-maessage?
<variant> cholera: why, you got an older/better brother or something?
<Christor> Does someone know whats up with the poor video quality on  High Definition High Resolution videos? It looks like an medium quality 640x320 video.
<cholera> soundray: like you siad, the drive is unclean, run chkdsk. I had it mounted prev as a ntfs-3g for samba
<erikja> !force
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about force - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cry0> Is there a way I can change the permissions on my other partition (seen as another drive) with sudo?
<stefg> soundray: BTW 'ntfsfix is NOT a Linux version of chkdsk.' quote from the website
<kritzstapf> Christor: maybe your video card is just not hd-ready? ;)
<soundray> cholera: stefg asked that. I suggested you try ntfsfix first. Be sure to read the man page, I'm not familiar with it.
<variant> cholera: yes
<variant> cry0: yes
<cholera> variant: I'm new to linux, I setup a dual boot until I was sure of things. When I wiped the windows partition off and installed completely with ubuntu, I was unable to mount the external
<magnetron> Christor, please be more specific
<cry0> variant: What would be the command?
<soundray> stefg: read on and you'll find that ntfsfix is highly relevant to cholera's situation.
<SteveOlcott> Does anyone here know if Vino keeps a log of what addresses have connected to it?
<variant> cry0: sounds odd
<Christor> kritzstapf: Don't know how to be more specific
<variant> cholera: sounds odd
<kritzstapf> Christor: talking with magnetron?
<variant> cry0: see !mount
<variant> !mount | cry0
<ubotu> cry0: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<stefg> cholera: there's a --force switch for ntfs-3g, and there's still the kernels ntfs read-only support. So i'm optimistic that you'll be able to mount the drive r/o
<Christor> kritzstapf: sry
<cholera> stefg: sweet, there is hope.
<magnetron>  kritzstapf, Christor, what?
<Christor> magnetron: I got the 1280x720 resolution but the quality is the same as a 640x480 resolution video
<phy3> cry0 -- you night want to make a partition for /home ... might help you "next time"
<jovan> Im planning on running both Win XP and ubuntu, so, where should I place the root?
<void^> Christor: a lot of hd content is actually just upscaled from regular tv/dvd resolutions, btw.
<magnetron> Christor, maybe they gave you the wrong movie?
<jonah> hi can anyone port a linux app http://www.bellz.org/treeline/   to native mac osx somehow, i know it's cheeky asking as i don't have any money to pay anyone but thought it was worth asking. it's a great app and would be very useful on mac as is already on linux and windows. someone wrote a .app of it that wouldnt work and also i've tried to compile it from source and run  it on mac but can't get it to work....
<variant> jonah: lol, try in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<stefg> cholera: so sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs first, to get hold of ntfsfix
<cholera> variant: whats odd about it. I removed a external hdd (ntf3-3g) without properly ejecting it. When trying to mount the drive in ubuntu it fails because its unclean. I don't have a box running windows so that I can fix it with chkdsk
<variant> jonah: infact, no. get lost as it has nothing to do wit ubuntu
<Christor> magnetron: I played the same file in windows and the quality was much better.
<limaunion> does anyone know why 'netstat -nr' shows me 169.254.0.0 ? Is this related to avahi ? how do i stop it ?
<soundray> jonah: are you aware of fink? Perhaps they will consider such a request.
<jonah> variant, sorry man. i use ubuntu with treeline and just looking for a cross os solution, didnt mean to offend
<cholera> stefg: okay, I'm reading on it right now. This ext drive holds all my important backup files, I want to be careful
<Incompetnce> im having some trouble with my usb flash drive on feisty... i want to reformat it. i dont know how, though
<jonah> soundray, yeah might be worth emailing them thanks
<magnetron> Christor: I asked you to be more specific. tell the channel about which software etc.
<stefg> cholera: we're only trying to mount it readonly
<jovan> Im planning on running both Win XP and ubuntu, so, where should I place the root? on the partition I have dedicated for Linux or in the absolute root of the HD?
<cry0> How would I mount my other partition is read/write?
<shaohui> Hey, can anyone tell me why I have sound problem with real video under Feisty? Some videos are good, but some does not plays back sound. It was no problem under 5.10 and 6.04
<hipitihop> soundray, ok that seem to complete with no further errors
<v21> comment which i put 2 my xorg not help i steel have problem with resolution screen ;/ http://img73.imageshack.us/img73/2603/zrzutekranumc3.png
<bulmer> limaunion: thats the default  link local i believe ..mostly used in windows?
<cholera> stefg: thats fine, can be made rw later on?
<soundray> hipitihop: great. I guess you'll have to wait to get home before you can check if gnome works now?
<stefg> cholera: it'd avoid using ntfs in an linux-only environment... reformat to ext3 as soon s you can
<SteveOlcott> Does anyone here know if Vino keeps a log of what addresses have connected to it?  I just had the somebody is connected thing show up and I didn't even know Vino was enabled.
<hipitihop> soundray, not quite, I'm one room away from that machine :-)
<andre_pl> is it possible to burn a bootable cd iso to a DVD?
<mjr> andre_pl, yes
<hipitihop> soundray, do I need to restart ?
<claesson92> I'm planning a small scripting language, it's called YASS. And i wonders wich sounds best. "Yet Another Scripting System" or "Yes! Another Superb Scripting Language". I know, a little wrong place to ask. But i needed to ask where there was a lot of people. =)
<cholera> stefg: I have enough space on my internal drive to move the contents of the external. From there I can reformat to ext3, and then move the contents back
<soundray> hipitihop: still, you'll have to rise from your chair :)
<limaunion> bulmer: ok. i just want to turn off that service but can't find much information.
<stefg> cholera: that's the plan :-)
<Christor> magnetron: I'm playing the file in both Mplayer and VLC and I get the same results, codec WMV3 resolution 1280x720p. You will have to forgive me I don't know so much about video and codecs.
<soundray> hipitihop: I would recommend rebooting.
<Pici> claesson92: Try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<andre_pl> mjr: what do I need to do it? I tried K3B and it would let me burn it to a DVD.
<andre_pl> *wouldn't
<cholera> stefg: right on, thanks for your help
<hipitihop> soundray, can I do that with the sudo shutdown command ?
<J_P> hi all
<cholera> soundray: thanks for your help
<soundray> hipitihop: yes, 'sudo shutdown -r' or just 'sudo reboot'
<J_P> people, how I see ubuntu version ?
<stefg> cholera: so run ntfsfix first
<magnetron> Christor: I don't know anything about that, but I am sure that VLC and Mplayer does not alter the quality of the video.
<J_P> has only cat /etc/debian_version
<mjr> andre_pl, that's a K3B bug then. On the command line, I'd go growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso , but I can imagine that right-clicking the image in Nautilus and choosing to burn it would work too as normal
<soundray> J_P: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jovan> is there any app like windows commander for ubuntu?
<soundray> jovan: erm, nautilus?
<bulmer> jovan: what does a windows commander do?
<variant> jovan: mc, gnome-commander
<stefg> !info gnome-commander | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: gnome-commander: nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 1273 kB, installed size 3904 kB
<andre_pl> mjr: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=image.iso   where /dev/dvd is my burner device and image.iso is the ISO File, thats all?
<cholera> stefg: okay, somethng weird, hold on
<benkoo> ...
<J_P> soundray: thanks
<Christor> magnetron: No they don't i'm looking at another video now and the quality is great the only difference is the codec, the one with the bad quality is using WMV3 codec and the one with good quality is using XVID codec.
<variant> jovan: windows commander was copied off midnight commander (the original unix/linux app)
<jovan> bulmer: its a app for copying files back and forth from drives
<Alam_Ubuntu> metacity is not starting up on log-in, how can I fix this?
<mjr> andre_pl, yes, that should do it
<limaunion> bulmer: seems that editing /etc/default/avahi-daemon and setting AVAHI_DAEMON_START=0 could be the solution.
<jovan> bulmer: awith ftp features and archiving unpacking and packing
<andre_pl> mjr thanks
<magnetron> Christor: maybe you should ask the guy who encoded it as wmv3... maybe it is a bad file?
<bulmer> i would use multiple tools myself
<soundray> Alam_Ubuntu: can you still launch a terminal?
<bulmer> limaunion: the 169.154.x.x is a windows kind of thing when it can not get an ip from a dhcp
<Alam_Ubuntu> soundray, yea, there a gnome-terminal at login
<Christor> magnetron: As I said earlier When I played the exact same file in windows the quality was better so i'm thinking if it could be a codec related problem?
<soundray> Alam_Ubuntu: when you run metacity from the terminal, does it show any error messages in the terminal?
<variant> Christor: try enabling deinterlacing in vlc (as it's an interlaced file right)
<Alam_Ubuntu> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<magnetron> Christor: i use gstreamer software, don't ask me
<limaunion> bulmer: ok, the strange thing is that i have just one nic and it has a static ip address, thanks anyway.
<Dannn1> How do I edit /root/grub/menu.lst ?
<ikonia_> Dannn1 use a text editor
<Christor> variant: don't know what interlaced is but I can try and activate it.
<stefg> !grub | Dannnn1
<Xappe> Dannnn1: that should be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Dannnn1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<limaunion> Dannnn1; you mean '/boot/grub/menu.lst.'
<modern> hi
<Dannnn1> Thanks Xappe.
<soundray> Alam_Ubuntu: run 'gconf-editor' and go to apps/metacity/window_keybindings/toggle_shaded
<variant> Christor: some of the deinterlace options will make it crash, you just have to find the one that works for you. and it will make it look better
<soundray> Alam_Ubuntu: set the value to "disabled".
<Christor> variant: I will try to find some settings that work otherwise I will comeback later and ask around again.
<variant> Christor: ok, cool
<Alam_Ubuntu> soundray, done
<soundray> Alam_Ubuntu: reboot to see if metacity now starts by itself.
<Frederick> halo folks anyone here has a vizio mp3 player and can say if it is compatible with linux?
<cholera> stefg: hdd is now empty :-( I'm going to leave now and go crazy
<AzMoo> Hey. Every time I open Gaim it tells me that it "could not add buddy 1 for an unknown reason" and that the most common reason is that I have too many buddies. I don't have all that many contacts, and I'm not trying to add anybody, simply open the program. Anybody know what's going on?
<hipitihop> soundray, you're a lifesaver... gnome is back up...it whined it couldn't open the human theme but still allows me in and now using update manager to finish things
<stefg> cholera: waht did you enter as device for ntfsfix?
<soundray> hipitihop: glad it worked
<hipitihop> soundray, many many thanks for your assist, awesome.
<stefg> cholera: testdisk might help you
<AzMoo> stefg, cholera left.
<stefg> AzMoo: thanks... got join/part switched off in here
<AzMoo> np :)
<Incompetnce> how do i format a usb flash drive? i need it work with both ubuntu and windows...
<modern> fun
<jujimufu> Incompetnce: you need to format it in a filesystem that is recognisable by both operating systems.
<Frederick> AzMoo: I got the same problem
<AzMoo> Frederick, annoying me :\
<jujimufu> Incompetnce: i.e. fat32 or ntfs. You can also format it to ext2/ext3, but then you will need to install fs-driver on your windows partition/pc to read it,
<soundray> Incompetnce: first, disable automounting (System-Preferences-Removable Drives). Then, find out the device name of the partition.
<letharion> How should I install cedega? apt-cache doesn't seem to mention winex/cedega/transgaming.
<Incompetnce> jujimufu: how do i format it? i should put it in fat32 i think
<RedACE> System -> Administration -> Network -> DNS -> Search domains. I enter a handful of domains in here and they appear in /etc/resolve.conf. But later I check and they're gone. I suspect the dhcpclient is removing them when it recreates this file. Is there a way to fix this?
<jujimufu> Incompetnce: it's better to do it from windows, then.
<soundray> Incompetnce: you listening?
<SlimeyPete> letharion: cedega is non-free and you have to pay for it
<AzMoo> letharion, that's because it's commerical. If you want it free then you need to install the development release.
<Incompetnce> soudray: yep. can i not jst unmount it when it mounts itself?
<soundray> Incompetnce: you can, but it will remount it on the first chance it gets, which can be confusing.
<soundray> Incompetnce: while it's mounted, you can find out the partition name with 'mount' in a terminal.
<Felip1> Who knows a alternative link to: http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/public/Checker.jsp  ????
<letharion> Let me clearify. I have bought cedega. Under gentoo, I can just give the downloaded file to portage, and then cedega can be installed just like any other program, using emerge cedega. It seems this is not the case in ubuntu. Having downloaded the .deb file, I don't know what to do with it.
<knix_> I want to add a user and only give them access to a specific folder.  How do I do this?
<SlimeyPete> letharion: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<SlimeyPete> then enter your user password
<leith> is this the right channel for absolute newbies to linux
<ikonia_> letharion use the version in the repo - if there is one
<SlimeyPete> leith: it is if you're using Ubuntu
<ikonia_> leith this is the place to ask for support for ubuntu
<soundray> leith: yes, if your question is ubuntu-related
<leith> yup
<Felip1> Who knows a alternative link to: http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/public/Checker.jsp  ????
<soundray> !repeat | Felip1
<ubotu> Felip1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ikonia_> Felip1 I know how to not ask random questions nothing to do with ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> leith: dpkg is the tool that actually installs debs ; apt-get/synaptic/whatever uses dpkg
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> *letharion:
<Felip1> But this link not open here!
<Frederick> halo folks anyone here has a vizio mp3 player and can say if it is compatible with linux?
<kritzstapf> hm, no sound while playing real video with totem-xine, any ideas?
<ikonia_> Felip1 nothing to do with ubuntu
<leith> i'm trying to customize the shell prompt and it won't catch. i've edited the .bashrc and _profile but it still comes up like the default
<Incompetnce> soudray: ok. theres quite a few, but i thnik i have the one i want
<ikonia_> leith are you using a gnome terminal or an xterm  ?
<letharion> SlimeyPete: Ah, thanks :)
<soundray> Incompetnce: you have to be rock-solid sure, because formatting is going to remove all the data from that partition.
<ikonia_> SlimeyPete great nick
<leith> not sure, whatever is the terminal, i'm in a graphical user interface if that helps
<SlimeyPete> ikonia_: thanks
<ikonia_> leith are you using gnome and opening a termanl
<ikonia_> terminal
<leith> i'm in gnome and i open a terminal from there yes
<ikonia_> leith ok - as I recall gnome is not a login shell so it won't parse .bash_rc etc etc
<Felip1> How I open .jsp on mozilla?
<Incompetnce> soundray: /dev/sdb1 on /media/USB DISK type vfat
<ikonia_> leith not sure if it parses .bash_profile
<Incompetnce> soundray: thats it.
<soundray> Incompetnce: that's at least plausible :)
<viller> can I make a server install using the alternate desktop cd?
<leith> hmm, so how can i customize the gnome terminal then
<ikonia_> Felip1 this is nothing to do with ubuntu - again
<ikonia_> Felip1 jsp requires a jsp server technology running
<ikonia_> leith I can't remember the gnome config files for the termanl, check your .bash_profile then you may want to look at gnome.org unless someone can remember off the top of their head
<open-your-eyes> Watch as LA police fire into crowds of protesters. http://one.revver.com/watch/254524  Repost, call your media outlets, take back your country.
<rever75> Hi I am running Feisty and was wondering if it only uses cli iptables as its firewall. Also what are the default firewall rules for Feisty?
<soundray> Incompetnce: format with 'mkdosfs -F 32 -n MyUSBStick /dev/sdb1' (or run 'mkdosfs' first to see the options)
<Felip1> I open jsp on IE by Windows... Here I cant. How I install Java?
<ikonia_> open-your-eyes please don't spam with none ubuntu comments
<soundray> Incompetnce: sorry, you have to sudo that
<ikonia_> !java >Felip1
<luisbg> somebody knows how to deactivate the accidental clicks in a laptop trackpad? I just want to click with the button not with the pad
<viller> can I make a server install using the alternate desktop cd?
<leith> is there another terminal for ubuntu i can use which is customizable?
<ikonia_> viller not really
<Felip1> I tried but nots right
<ikonia_> Felip1 yes it is
<soundray> ikonia_: why not? It has this server option...
<ikonia_> leith the gnome termanl is customisable
<viller> ikonia_ :( but I don't want gnome installed. I have to through it all out later
<ikonia_> soundray the alternate CD has a "server install" option ?
<ikonia_> viller you already have gnome installed
<soundray> ikonia_: quite so (if I remember correctly)
<ikonia_> viller sorry - wrong person
<Dimensions> hiya what is watchdog ?
<rever75> Also what is the best firewall gui to install? Shorewall, firestarter, etc...
<soundray> viller: look through the boot options of the alternate CD. There should be an option like "Server installation".
<leith> ikonia, i can customize it but i'd like it fixed that way instead of inputing the PS=1 everytime i open it
<Incompetnce> soundray: is that with the disk unmounted?
<viller> soundray: thanks
<soundray> Incompetnce: yes. Please make absolutely sure :)
<jovan> I just downloaded a driver for my x800 graphic card of the ati/amd website, it's a run file, how do I install it?
<ikonia_> just remove gnome/xorg or use the server cd
<ikonia_> viller the alternate cd as far as I'm aware is just the normal cd without the graphical installer, although soundray is suggesting there maybe a server option on that cd that I'm not aware of
<sony> hello,I come from Taiwan.
<viller> I think there was a server option before Ubuntu split into desktop and server
<ikonia_> leith so find the gnome termanl config files to make it a "login shell" on startup
<ikonia_> soundray I don't remember seeing the server option on the alt cd, only on the server cd
<mikeyuf> Do you have to exit the GUI to edit X11.conf?
<jovan> I just downloaded a driver for my x800 graphic card of the ati/amd website, it's a run file, how do I install it?
<ikonia_> mikeyuf no but you have to restart xorg to pickup the changes
<ikonia_> !ati >jovan
<soundray> ikonia_: I don't know, it used to be there, viller says there has been a change
<Diezel> Anyone know a good program to view cad images in? DWG files...
<ikonia_> soundray maybe its legacy, I didn't notice it on 6.06 or later
<aubade> jovan: 'sh installer.sh' or './installer.sh' in a terminal. The driver on Ubuntu's repos didn't work?
<mikeyuf> Anyone have any experience getting the geforce4 420 Go card working with the restricted drivers?
<ikonia_> mikeyuf use the nvidia legacy package
<soundray> Later guys
<letharion> jovan: Are you sure you need to? Ubuntu set up my graphics card, an X850, automagically during install
<Incompetnce> soundray: it says "no such file or directory"
<mikeyuf> ikonia_: Pardon my NEWBness, but where might I find that?
<ikonia_> mikeyuf in the ubuntu repo
<ikonia_> !nvidia >mieyuf
<ikonia_> !nvidia >mikeyuf
<Steve^> What's a good program for ripping a CD as mp3?
<mikeyuf> alright, going to give it a shot
<ikonia_> Steve^ Xroast ?
<aubade> Steve^: GTK (Gnome, Xfce, etc) or QT (KDE)?
<asherZ> what a great os owns vista imo :D
<ikonia_> aubade for ripping CD's ??
<Steve^> aubade, I have them all installed.. does it matter?
<aubade> Sound Juicer has support for ripping MP3s as far as I remember but you needed to set up a profile for it.
<Steve^> aubade, sound juicer seems dredfully slow
<aubade> Steve^: I dunno, hate to recommend GTK apps to KDE users. lol
<uski> hi; i am having a problem with network-manager. I would like to add a special route to one of the locations, because my business network requires a special route. How can I specify an additionnal command to be ran when configuring a specific profile so that I can launch /sbin/route add ... ? thanks
<Steve^> aubade, I aint a KDE user :P
<Steve^> I'm a gnome user who uses mostly KDE apps
<Steve^> ikonia_, Xroast isn't in the repositories?
<ikonia_> Steve^ just search for ripping tons will turn up
<Steve^> perhaps I'll just reboot to windows.. I guess I'll want to sync the CD to my mp3 player too
<aubade> Never used Goobox...
<sauba> hello
<uski> is there any documentation about the internals of network-manager ?
<st963746> hello
<aubade> There is a really, really cute GTK ripper that will probably end up shitting with Xubuntu 7.10.
<sanityx> Eh I'll try proposed updates, maybe that'll end up fixing my ipod.
<phy3> uski --- source code is available
<aubade> Only put out RPMs, too lazy to compile.
<uski> phy3: lol i see
<cholera> if fdisk -l | grep NTFS list my external hdd as /dev/sda1 But fstab does not have it listed. Should I mkdir /media/External and then add to fstab /dev/sda1/  /nedia/External?
<phy3> :)
<sauba> could someone please help me? i'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu server 6.10 to 7.04, and i'm getting an error "ACPI: invalid PBLK length [5] "
<cholera> *media
<Solver> I live in Ontario, Canada.  I tried to interact with a provincial government department last night.  My browser was blocked, not because it was running on Linux (they accept RH & SuSE) but because it was running Ubuntu
<sauba> i'm new to linux, so i've no ide what that means
* Solver shakes head
<Solver> at least they are trying I suppose :)
<Panzer_> yea but that is nuts
<uski> phy3: any idea of the place where i can get the source code of network-manager without downloading the whole source code of everything ? :)
<phy3> mmm....
<axisys> anyone know of a web version project management tool ?
<phy3> uski --- might get a clue here -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/107321
<ikonia_> axisys trac
<phy3> maybe no...
<shoto> ??
<shoto> help
<st963746> sauba how far along did you get with the upgrade?
<sauba> axisys: activeCollab
<cholera> can someone help with a external drive mount, not sure what to put in fstab
<shoto> help
<ikonia_> axisys there is also some prehosted ones, but this isn't rally anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia_> shoto ask the question
<axisys> sauba: have u used it..
<sauba> st963746: yesterday
<axisys> ikonia_: i know not ubuntu related.. but i am not sure who else to ask :(
<st963746> I meant, did it upgrade manage to install any new packages?
<ikonia_> axisys not here
<ikonia_> axisys this is ubuntu support - maybe webdev, or freenode-social etc etc
<axisys> ikonia_: u bet
<axisys> ikonia_: thnx
<uski> phy3: thanks for your help, i'll try to find what i need. if anyone else has an idea.. .:)
<st963746> axisys: you can try eGroupWare
<st963746> axisys: but personally I don't like it very much
<Jakke77> SUI-FIN 0-2 :o
<axisys> hmm
<Frederick> folks wich is the command to list the linux and kernel verion the system is using?
<GenNMX> Frederick: uname -a
<cholera> need help mounting an external hdd formatted with ntfs3-g, drive won't mount because it's unclean, need to run chkdsk, can't run chkdsk no access to windows box. Installed ntfsfix to run on external, but I can't mount the drive now
<Bibagi> which one is best player for playing dvd/divx....... every thing
<Jayson_> hi people, my ubuntu crash with this message in all terminal "jayson-desktop kernel: [ 7362.919269]  general protection fault: 0000 [1]  SMP", what is this ?
<ikonia_> Jayson_ problem with the kernel
<rambo3> cholera, you dont fsck mounted drives
<sauba> st963746: the upgrade installed everything, and, everything runs right, but when the machine boots it's weird
<Vlet> Is there a LAMP package in the repos, or does one just install the individual packages?
<cholera> rambo3: it's not mounted
<ikonia_> Jayson_ have you checked your hardware, or made sure your hardware is compatible with the kernel you are running
<viviersf> guys
<viviersf> how the hell do i generate my own gtk theme
<ikonia_> viviersf use an art tool and learn how to draw
<cholera> ramb03: All I need is just read perms so I can run some kind of disk utiltiy to clean it up, Ubuntu can't access because it's unclean
<Bibagi> which one is best player for playing dvd/divx....... every thing
<Jayson_> ikonia_ when i running 32bit application aways my kernel crash, my kernel is "Linux jayson-desktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<Vlet> viviersf: http://www.gtk.org/%7Eotaylor/gtk/2.0/theme-engines.html
<ikonia_> Jayson_ 32bit app on a 64bit box ???
<Frogzoo> cholera: only solution - boot windows & run scandisk
<Kohvihoor> Bibagi: mplayer or vlc, i guess.
<ikonia_> Jayson_ ubuntu is not multilib
<viviersf> Vlet, is there like a tool to do it ?
<sanityx> w00t fixed my ipod
<Jayson_> ikonia_ I use libs32 to run wine, and the kernel crash, or program reset
<ikonia_> Jayson_ not a great idea
<ash_> asherZ: hi
<ikonia_> Jayson_ ubuntu is not multi lib
<cholera> Frogzoo: ntfsprogs as ntfsfix which says it can do that without having the need for windows.
<Jayson_> ikonia_ For example my tibia crash with this message "XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0 after 21044 requests (21043 known processed) with 0 events remaining."
<lordphatal> Hello all
<ikonia_> Jayson_ ubuntu is not multilib
<lordphatal> it's nice to see a ubuntu channel
<phy3> USKI --- http://packages.qa.debian.org/n/network-manager.html
<lordphatal> if someone could be so kind as to help me get a wifi connection going i would appreciate it
<Jayson_> ikonia_ This message appers too in x64 apps
<ikonia_> Jayson_ thats a different error to you kernel panic
<mat1980> lordphatal, is your wireless card recognized?
<Vlet> viviersf: as far as I know, the themes are more than just images and layout styles, they're like small applications, so I would guess not; you basically have to 'program' them, but I'm far from an expert
<lordphatal> i ran lshw and it shows the broadcom card
<lordphatal> but then i do ifconfig and it only shows the hard connection not the wireless
<mat1980> lord, is a bcm43?
<uski> phy3: thanks a lot ! :)
<ikonia_> lordphatal iwconfig
<lordphatal> let me run it again so i have the info in front of me ok?
<phy3> good luck!
<lordphatal> ok iwconfi on it
<sauba> so, does anyone know what "ACPI: Invalid PBLK Length [5] " means when booting?
<lordphatal> yeah it shows the wifi as eth1
<lordphatal> Broadcom 4318
<ikonia_> lordphatal ok - so ifconfig eth1 will show your network card
<phy3> sauba -- http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enUS219US219&q=%22ACPI%3a+Invalid+PBLK+Length+%5b5%5d%22
<Jayson_> I Can install flash in amd64?
<Biohazard> hi
<ikonia_> Jayson_ no
<ikonia_> Jayson_ flash is 32bit only
<rambo3> sauba, u think its a known bug
<cholera> ramb03: besides, why would I run fsck on a ntfs drive? The drive is formatted ntfs
<lordphatal> i am in the network settings screen and it shows a wifi connection
<mat1980> lordphatal, well install the driver with sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<lordphatal> ok ill try that
<mat1980> lordphatal, then configure your wifi network with networkmanager
<jujimufu> which one's better, runit or initng (instead of the old init)
<magnetron> !flash64 | Jayson_
<ubotu> Jayson_: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Jayson_> !flash64
<sauba> phy3: thanks for the google search, i had already done it, but i didn't understand any of the pages there... too techie for me, that's why i'm asking here
<ikonia_> Jayson_ he's just shown you the link - you don't need to do it again
<mat1980> !broadcom > lordphatal
<phy3> sauba -- it mentions "can't turn on the cooling fan" for one thing
<magnetron> jujimufu: ubuntu ships with Upstart, which is much more swift than init
<sauba> phy3: but the fan is running
<jujimufu> magnetron: I am using kubuntu, is this still the case? (I have feisty fawn, btw)
<ikonia_> magnetron are you irish ?
<magnetron> jujimufu: yes
<NAHLA> Server: irc.freenode.net
<magnetron> ikonia_: no
<ikonia_> magnetron apologies, confused with someone else
<jujimufu> magnetron: thanks
<lordphatal> ikonia, how do i determine if an
<lordphatal> IP has been assigned to the wifi card
<AzMoo> Does anybody use utorrent with wine? It seems to be stuck minimized to the "system tray" and I can't get it to be viewable.
<Adamantinus> Hey guys.
<ikonia_> lordphatal ifconfig eth1 will show you
<Adamantinus> How do I update my nVidia drivers in Ubuntu 6.10? Using a 6600GT.
<robinsjostrom> ubuntu channel has over 1200+ people in need of help doesnt that tell all about ubuntu?
<ikonia_> !nvidia >Adamantinus
<Adamantinus> Thank you.
<magnetron> AzMoo: did you find the utorrent page at appdb.winehq.org ?
<AzMoo> robinsjostrom, bad reasoning. Not everybody is here in need of help.
<jinzo> uT works quite good thru wine
<FYI> anyone know how to install .sit fonts on ubuntu?
<robinsjostrom> !ati >robinsjostrom
<Kohvihoor> is it possible, that something bad will happen, if i downgrade latest ubuntu's xorg and kernel?
<Jayson_> ikonia_ Maybe the error 104 in X, can be becouse NVidia 64 ?
<AzMoo> magnetron, yes! nobody seems to be having the same issue.
<ikonia_> Jayson_ quite possibly
<rambo3> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Bakefy> Is there something like xampp for linux?
<lordphatal> ikonia, I ran ifconfig eth1 and it shows no sign of an IP address
<simonspain> alguien  save cmo instalar y trabajar cn Gaim??
<robinsjostrom> my screen goes black when trying to run ubuntu cd
<ikonia_> lordphatal then its not been assigned
<lordphatal> ikonia, it is seeing the MAC
<Bakefy> wait... im a doofus
<Kohvihoor> hah, breaking my system does not sound so good.
<strabes> robinsjostrom: Do you have an ATI card?
<jovan> just installed the proprietary gfx driver for, and the screen is blank after boot, what to do?
<ikonia_> lordphatal because its rading he mac from the card - so it will show it
<magnetron> AzMoo: maybe you should consider investigating some linux native altenatives.
<robinsjostrom> strabes: yes ati x700
<CheshireViking> !pl | simonspain
<reubs> robinsjostrom: do you have a nvidia 6600?
<ubotu> simonspain: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<robinsjostrom> reubs: ati x700se
<AzMoo> magnetron, I have and now I'm back to utorrent. It's by far the best bittorrent client I've used.
<bewst> i can't boot; it's bad.  can someone help?  http://paste.debian.net/27089
<FYI> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<magnetron> robinsjostrom: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<Kohvihoor> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mat1980> lordphatal, the networkmanager on your gnome panel shows the card installed in your system
<Adamantinus> ikonia_: Followed your link, that seems to be for installing drivers, I've already got them installed but need to update them.
<robinsjostrom> magnetron: thanks!
<jovan> just installed the proprietary gfx driver, and the screen is blank after boot, what to do?
<lordphatal> i am in the windows titled "Network Settings" and there is an item called "WirelessConnection"
<strabes> robinsjostrom: You don't actually have to download the alternate CD.
<ikonia_> Adamantinus why do you need to update them
<magnetron> robinsjostrom: np. check out #ubuntu-se later
<lordphatal> I have configured it properly
<ikonia_> !wirless >lordphatal
<strabes> robinsjostrom: PM me and i'll walk you through it
<Adamantinus> ikonia: I don't have the option to enable dual monitors in my nVidia settings.
<Kohvihoor> is it possible to have working opengl with radeon 9200 and ubuntu 7.04?
<ikonia_> Adamantinus are you using nvidia-settings ?
<Adamantinus> Yes.
<ikonia_> Adamantinus because dual monitors is nothing to do with nvidia - you have to do it through xorg
<ikonia_> Adamantinus thats nothign to do with your driver version
<strabes> Kohvihoor: yes, install fglrx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2Fati
<lordphatal> ikonia i typed !wirless nothing happened
<Adamantinus> I was told there was an option for it in newer versions by two different people :/
<jovan> just installed the proprietary gfx driver, and the screen is blank after boot, what to do?
<ikonia_> !wirless >lordphatal
<Adamantinus> X Server something or other.
<ikonia_> Adamantinus thats the nvidia-settings app - again nothing to do with the driver version
<reubs> ikonia_: whats your problem? 6600 with duel monitors?
<Adamantinus> Yeah.
<ikonia_> Adamantinus you want either xinerama in xorg - or twinview in xorg with the nvidia driver
<ikonia_> reubs I have no problem
<Adamantinus> Actually he's trying to help me.
<ziggy23> is there any easy way to set up ssh tunneling in ubuntu  (easy=graphical interface)?
<strabes> robinsjostrom: Are you there?
<Adamantinus> :/
<Adamantinus> So how do I do that then?
<ikonia_> ziggy23 yes the same way as every other distro
<reubs> ikonia_: whoops
<wkrally> need some help with installing nvidia driver on the 64 amd 7.10 feisty
<ikonia_> Adamantinus there is a guide on the wiki on ubuntu with xinerama and twinview - its quite complex to talk you through, you need to read and understand it
<j2daosh> i'm getting a "connection refused" error on proftp... anyone know how to fix it?
<jovan> can I uninstall the propietry gfx drivers from a shell somehow?
<magnetron> ziggy23: putty is available
<ikonia_> !nvidia >wkrally
<Zta> Does Ubuntu have the madwifi drivers as packages?  Or do I have to compile them myself from tarball?
<Adamantinus> Hmmk
<j2daosh> proftp is binded to ip and port number is correct in proftpd.conf
<ikonia_> jovan you did apt-get install - do apt-get remove
<x386> hi *
<robinsjostrom> magnetron: how do i start the text install of ubuntu? i get no such option
<x386> help :)
<x386> "small" locale problem... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18962/
<toodles> Hello, does anyone here have problems playing nexuiz on feisty? My mouse moves smoothly, but jumps to the centre of the screen about once a second. I've also experienced this on several other 3d games in feisty and I have no idea what could possible cause the problem.
<magnetron> robinsjostrom: it's only availiable on the "alternate" cd
<j2daosh> ps -ef|grep proftp says it is running an accepting connections.... netstat shows port 21 listening for ftp
<x386> I quess I have to reinstall locales,  but I do not know how...
<ziggy23> it just gets to be a pain if you have to forward more than one port
<jovan> ikonia: I'll type that in the recovery boot option?
<ikonia_> j2daosh cut tot he chase, whats the problem
<j2daosh> ... connection refused....
<ikonia_> j2daosh check the log
<lordphatal> ikonia, can i pm having trouble keeping track of what you said in this chat porridge
<j2daosh> rgr
<j2daosh> brb
<ziggy23> I will look for putty  -- didn't know there was a Linux port.
<ikonia_> !wirless | lordphatal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia_> !wireless | lordphatal
<ubotu> lordphatal: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lordphatal> ok i have to go nm
<mwe> ziggy23: just use ssh client in linux
<robinsjostrom> magnetron: is it much harder for a newbie to install the alternate cd?
<aldin> how can i watch usage of only one process lets say konqueror with 'top' or some other command
<ziggy23> Is the ssh client in Linux a GUI though.  My command line skills are weak and I need to forward more than one port
<strabes> robinsjostrom: The only real difference is that you don't boot into a gui to install it. The install is kind of text based. It's basically like the windows XP installer.
<robinsjostrom> strabes: ok so the partition part and stuff is exactly the same as the regular install?
<reubs> Adamantinus: you have a 6600?
<Adamantinus> Yes.
<Adamantinus> 6600GT
<the_hammer> hi all ubuntu 7.04 ussing the kde desktop and im having some probs
<the_hammer> i searched synaptic for this GtkGLExt and installed everything that poped up and then also i search for pyopengl installed what was listed there and still this is what i get while trying to play chess in 3D mode http://pastebin.ca/468962
<ikonia_> Adamantinus what are you going on about now ?
<reubs> Adamantinus: duel screen?
<Adamantinus> reubs just asked me a question.
<Adamantinus> And yes.
<Adamantinus> But only one monitor currently enabled.
<the_hammer> anyone able to help me?
<Adamantinus> Just followed TwinView guide.
<strabes> robinsjostrom: well, no, there's no pretty GUI. You don't have to use the alternate CD to install ubuntu even though you have a card that needs the proprietary fglrx driver. If you PM me i can walk you through it.
<pluffsy> hi
<Adamantinus> Gotta restart X.
<Adamantinus> Why?
<ikonia_> Adamantinus to pickup the changes
<reubs> Adamantinus: i had this problem only just today :)
<wkrally> i already tried that how to that u get get with the !nvidia but everytime i boot up it gives an error and the only way to get gdm working is to use vesa
<joselj> how can i change the network manager password?
<pluffsy> does anyone know how the future of flash/flex looks on linux? it's only the sdk for flex that adobe is going to open source, right? the vm will still be closed?
<Adamantinus> ikonia, I understand this. The why was in response to reubs.
<Adamantinus> ;)
<reubs> Adamantinus: ubuntu is installed?
<ikonia_> I see
<Adamantinus> Yeah. 6.10.
<ikonia_> how could ubuntu not be installed if he's configuring X ?
<reubs> not just runing off the live cd?
<Adamantinus> No I'm not.
<Adamantinus> I'm not stupid, reubs.
<ziggy23> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> pluffsy: there is some heavy development in the gnash project, a GNU implementation of flash
<pluffsy> magnetron: alright that sounds amazing. I didn't know there were any serious free flash implementations. how far away is gnash from a usable product?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-d sivaji]  by LjL
<ikonia_> -d ?
<kwah> hi all, got problems with the naming of files on automounted flash card (vfat), guess it has smth to do with mount options, but don't know where to change them, any ideas???
<r0y4l> is there someone who can help me fixing my maximizing problem? i'm using three monitors (two of them with twinview) and on those two the windows are always maximized on both but i want that the windows are only maximized on one screen?
<magnetron> pluffsy: gnash is far from ready, but it supports a lot of the SWF v7 features... many pages today needs SWF8 or SWF9. that's all i know
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<crdlb> swfdec seems to work better w/ what it supports
<robinsjostrom> you got PM strabes
<strabes> robinsjostrom: no
<MortarMan> hello , how do i recognize what type of ATI drivers i am using (binary or opensource) ?
<pluffsy> magnetron: I really like the flash platform. I think java is much more suited for applications and server application than for applets. I hope it will work as well as it does on closed platforms on linux soon.
<robinsjostrom> strabes: yes? hmm strange
<Kohvihoor> gnash is a player not compiler or such, i think.
<ZeroSystem> hello can someone help me with shareing file on a network, i dont know why files shared cant be seen by windows machine ? and to access pc they need passw
<wkrally> can somebody help me with my xserver problem?
<ZeroSystem> *password
<engla> Q: at-spi-registryd is running all the time in Ubuntu (6.10). I don't need it right? How can I disable it? It uses more than 20M RAM
<strabes> robinsjostrom: i pm'd you
<Frogzoo> MortarMan: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<magnetron> pluffsy: i wish that web developers should shift to html
<Kohvihoor> pluffsy: includes the Java source code for the ActionScript and MXML compilers, the ActionScript debugger and the core ActionScript libraries from the SDK.
<robinsjostrom> you dont see my messages strabes?
<variant> magnetron: "shift to html"?
<pluffsy> magnetron: you mean ajax instead of java/flash stuff?
<variant> sorry, #ubuntu-offtopic i guess
<strabes> robinsjostrom: no i'm not seeing any of them
<pluffsy> Kohvihoor: alright. thanks.
<strabes> robinsjostrom: just double click on my username in the userlist or type /msg strabes yourmessage
<robinsjostrom> strabes: strange
<robinsjostrom> strabes: join #robinsprivate
<timewriter> hello
<RijSeL> hello
<switch_> my roomate has an ibook and forget his password. I don't know anything at all about Mac's so I am not able to help him.Could anyone give us a hand?
<magnetron> variant: ok, my bad english... I wish that web developers should use HTML and XHTML instead of this javascript/flash situation we have today
<ikonia_> magnetron the good ones do, the hit and run marketing morons don't
<jrib> switch_: try ##mac
<kofany> hello how i can check on witch chipset is my graphic card?
<crdlb> kofany: lspci|grep VGA
<jrib> switch_: or is it an ubuntu password?
<qmf> hi all, who's confident with bluetooth/usb devices?
<ikonia_> qmf just ask the question
<mat1980>  !bluetooth > qmf
<qmf> ikonia_: ok. bluez installed. bluetooth usb, plug it in. lsusb.. it just hangs until i unplug it
<kofany> crdlb:  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (can i check on exactly witch chipset is my card)?
<qmf> mat1980: thanks, but i've already seen that.
<ikonia_> qmf dongle or bus not supported.
<ikonia_> qmf try rebooting with it in
<ikonia_> qmf no udev rule ?
<ikonia_> take your pick and start debugging
<qmf> ikonia_: i've tried rebooting with it
<crdlb> kofany: that's a sis integrated card, there are no good drivers for it
<switch_> jrib: ubuntu password.
<crdlb> if you are wanting to run compiz/beryl, it's not going to work
<qmf> what's udev rule?
<kofany> crdlb: so i can forgot about beryl on that?
<ikonia_> qmf udev is the thing that creates device nodes
<magnetron> this week i had to visit a homepage that had some info about my job. it required javascript, flash, shockwave and internet explorer. after reboot into xp and ie (which crashed when i first tried to enter the site) i found out that it used ALL THIS for displaying some plain text, some links and a few pdfs. HTML 3 can do that!
<crdlb> kofany: yeah
<micha--> hi, i am struggling to install 7.04 freshly on an old sony laptop. i got past the "copying files" stage, to "configuring target system". then, there was nothing going on for maybe two hours
<jrib> switch_: ah, is there a "recovery mode" option when you boot?
<cholera> is anyone familiar with ntfsfix?
<jatt> magnetron: do you have the link of that homepage?
<bokey> magnetron, just write to the webmaster. this is ubuntu
<qmf> ikonia_: how would i make a udev rule?
<micha--> now i want to make the system bootable and take it from there, so i have to figure out grub. is this unionfs-stuff in menu.lst supposed to be there?
<magnetron> jatt, it requires a login. it's job related. but now i am way offtopic
<switch_> jrib: not that i know of
<ikonia_> qmf check the rules and see if one exists for your device. I suspect this is not theproblem but worth checking
<kofany> crdlb: shit :) so i go to install my ubuntu on my winshit pc, bye bye windows :)
<micha--> i just want to get to boot from harddisk, nothing fancy
<qmf> ikonia_: what command?
<crdlb> !ohmy | kofany
<switch_> jrib: on to of it all the cd rom dose not work
<micha--> root=/home/ubuntu/unionfs loos really strange
<ikonia_> qmf vi
<micha--> looks
<ubotu> kofany: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<micha--> as a boot option
<jrib> switch_: ok, so a live cd would not work then?
<cholera> if a drive is unclean, is it possible to force it to mount
<crdlb> kofany: what graphics card does your windows pc have?
<switch_> jrib: right
<jrib> switch_: how did he install ubuntu?
<switch_> jrib: It worked at the time
<jrib> switch_: oh, and no other OS on the system?
<Bakefy> Does anyone here use xampp?
<switch_> jrib: when i put a live cd in you can hear it spinning but nothing happens.
<switch_> jrib: no other OS on the book.
<Bakefy> I have an ftp server set up, but its not letting me CHMOD through the FTP client
<ikonia_> Bakefy do you have that option setup/allowed ?
<magnetron> Bakefy: you can only chmod the files you own
<qmf> ikonia_: pegasus was tripping over. reinstalled it and it worked fine.
<kmaynard> Bakefy, what server
<Bakefy> ikonia, does the ftp user need to won them?
<xDCDx> is there a console image viewer that doesn't need an x server?
<jrib> switch_: ok, I don't know anything about macs either... does the ibook use "yaboot" as the bootloader?
<km> server irc.irc-hispano.org
<kofany> crdlb:  ATI X1900XT 256MB 256bit PCI-E DDR3
<Pici> xDCDx: Theres cacaview, its in the caca-utils package, but it draws the image with ascii art
<switch_> yaboot
<ikonia_> Bakefy yup
<Bakefy> ikonia, I am using xampp.
<crdlb> kofany: ugh that's not going to be fun
<cholera> is this safe? mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/external -o force
<kofany> crdlb: why? no drivers as well?
<ikonia_> Bakefy what does that matter ??
<crdlb> kofany: ati's proprietary drivers suck
<crdlb> nvidia's are far better
<Bakefy> ikonia, its using ProFTPD
<jrib> switch_: are you familiar with the "init=/bin/sh" trick?
<ikonia_> Bakefy again what does that matter ?
<chazis> Lut
<crdlb> kofany: it can be done, basically, you enable the restricted driver, reboot, hope it works, then set up Xgl
<Bakefy> ikonia, I thought you wanted to know... oops that was someone else
<aeonix> how do i know if a progem is suported in Wine?
<switch_> jrib: no...
<robinsjostrom> strabes: im back
<kofany> crdlb: i have somwhere old GF 7300GS 128MB 64Bit PCI-E will be better ?
<cholera> will mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/external -o force cause any data loss if this drive is unclean
<ikonia_> Bakefy I asked if you had enabled the allowing of chmod onin the ftp server config
<crdlb> kofany: absolutely
<Bakefy> kmaynard, I am using xampp and that uses proFTPD
<magnetron> aeonix: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<crdlb> kofany: that's old?
* crdlb has a 32MB radeon 7500
<kmaynard> Bakefy, look into having the ftp server chmod them for you. i do that with vsftpd
<chazis> pas de francais ?
<Bakefy> ikonia, I don't know how to even do that.  I need to research how to use ProFTPD
<kofany> crdlb: old for me coz im not using this at the moment ;] 
<ikonia_> Bakefy yes you do
<cholera> aenix: have you checked the websire
<magnetron> !fr | chazis
<kevor> The installation program of 7.04 didn't add a user, can i just add a user to /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow?
<ubotu> chazis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> switch_: well in grub you are able to edit entries and pass extra kernel parameters.  If you pass "init=/bin/sh" to it, you will end up with a shell you can use to edit things on your system.  The only issue is figuring out how to do that in yaboot
<cholera> aeonix: I think the website has a list
<kofany> crdlb: do You now a good widget pack ?
<cholera> will mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/external -o force cause any data loss if this drive is unclean
<aeonix> <cholera> thank you
<cholera> aeonix: np
<chazis> ok merci ubotu
<ikonia_> cholera the ntfs-3g package is experimental - use at your own risk
<kofany> xchat making me dizzy  i going to install irssi ;) brb
<switch_> jrib: ok well that is a start
<Bender> is there anyone here competent in wine ?
<cholera> ikonia: it says it's stable now, no?
<magnetron> !wine | Bender
<Solver> cholera: consider dding the FS and playing with that
<ubotu> Bender: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ikonia_> cholera I don't believe so
<LonerTech> some idiots say wine is an emulator lol
<Solver> cholera: if the data is very important and/or you have no backup you probably want to do this
<cholera> Solver: no choice, it needs chkdsk but I don't have access to windows, Trying to force mount so I can run ntfsfix
<Solver> cholera: you know what I mean by dding the filesystem?
<Bender> why can't i manipulate the windows i start the program in ?
<jrib> switch_: have you tried holding down the option key when it boots?
<cholera> Solver: no, one track mind here :)
<Solver> cholera: you can make a FS image and work on that like a real FS
<kofany> re
<Bender> i can't e.g. close, move or resize
<Solver> cholera: it is safer if there is a risk of corruption.  if you have the space you can take 2 copies - keep 1 as a prestime copy and work on the other
<aeonix> ok i went to the Wine site and Wine does suprot the game
<aeonix> but i cant get it to work
<crdlb> kofany: for gnome, either gdesklets or adesklets
<sparr> when i start vncviewer in FullScreen mode, how do i close it or switch out of it?
<ikonia_> aeonix join #winehq - better support in there
<neverblue> ok crdlb what part of the xorg.conf handles the "dual" enabling?
<Solver> cholera: I'm pretty busy right now but lots of people here could help you with dding the FS
<cholera> Solver: no offense but sounds complicated, I'm still new to linux
<variant> magnetron: there is nothing wrong with javascript when done correctly and the only thing really wrong with flash is that it's proprietry
<kofany> crdlb: i have gdesklets i try to adesklets now ;-] 
<Solver> cholera: We can talk you through it
<neverblue> Xinerama?
<Solver> cholera: It's your call but it gives you a safety net
<cholera> Solver: you have a llink on information
<crdlb> kofany: superkaramba is a very popular choice, but it is designed for kde
<Nanu> hello all ,, my linux goes very slow when i keep it running for long time... cuz the memory become 90% used and the swap 50% used
<switch_> jrib: no what happens when you do that?
<crdlb> neverblue: the ServerLayout section
<ikonia_> Nanu sound like something you are doing has a memory leak
<crdlb> with the Screen1 rightof Screen0 thing
<cholera> Solver: sounds like what I need,
* benkoo is away: 
<jrib> switch_: I don't know, nothing bad will happen but I know that that shows me a partition menu on a mac at work
<Solver> cholera: I can't see a howto on line but there is a quick rundown
<switch_> ah
<Solver> cholera: say your device is /dev/sda1
<cholera> Solver: it is
<dan__> Anyone know how I can get Hipo to work? sudo apt-get install hipo doesn't work.
<Solver> cholera: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=~/ntfs.img
<neverblue> crdlb, so if i am not seeing the other screen (the onboard card), is it because I am mixing cards? (intel and ati) or something else?
<Solver> cholera: there are a lot of options to dd but that'll give you an ntfs filesystem. you can then mount the image loopback, eg...
<dmhouse> Hey there. I'd quite like to get the 'Workspaces on a cube' desktop effect working. I click System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects, Enable Desktop Effects and check the appropriate checkbox. However, all this seems to do is to only give me a single workspace. Adding more works, but switching between them doesn't get me the nice cubey effect.
<Solver> cholera: mount -o loop ./ntfs.img /mnt
<kofany> crdlb: i have ubuntu, hm i just start my adventure with linux and i fall in love in this system :)
<kofany> no more windows ;] 
<dromer> hmm, since the upgrade my ssh seems to be very slow, also, synergy over ssh seems not to work atm, I can't connect to my left pc
<Solver> cholera: if you can keep 2 copies of the image.  if you kil the one you are trying to recover you can copy a fresh one from the pristine copy - if that makes sense
<jo__> is here any german channel?
<Bender> dmhouse you should install beryl
<infidel> anyone know of a linux version of myspace messenger?
<dan__> Can anyone help with my iPod problem? What is the best software to use for an iPod and Ubuntu?
<neverblue> sorry crdlb ill come to the other channel
<Nanu> ikonia_ maybe the time has a memory leak
<dmhouse> Bender: what does it do?
<Solver> cholera: you need a lot of disk space for this as the image will be as large as the filesystem you are copying.  there are ways of reducing this but let's keep things simple
<kofany> infidel: on witch protocol this is work ?
<peepsalot> does anyone know how to make programs stop stealing focus?
<Solver> cholera: you can dd across the network if you need to - eg, to a box with a bigger disk
<infidel> kofany, i don't know
<Bender> it makes your desktop look like a cube
<jrib> switch_: here's some docs that give some good hints, http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/yaboot/doc/yaboot-howto.shtml/ch9.en.shtml#s9.2 http://www.nabble.com/yaboot-howto-specify-runlevel-t477949.html https://www.intevation.de/~bernhard/ppc/titanium_installation/base_system.html .  Search for "yaboot prompt" in that last one
<Solver> cholera: this sort of thing is the power of Unix :)
<kofany> infidel: w8
<cholera> Solver: 1485793+0 records in
<cholera> 1485792+0 records out
<cholera> 760725504 bytes (761 MB) copied, 34.9212 seconds, 21.8 MB/s
<cholera> sorry
<sanityx> Is there any difference between what apt-get autoremove removes, and what deborphan shows?
<Solver> cholera: that looks good
<Solver> cholera: now try a mount.
<sanityx> Yes thre is. Why is that?
<Solver> cholera: mount -o loop ~/ntfs.img /mnt  (or wherever you want to put it)
<cholera> Solver: I also have this mount -o loop ./ntfs.img/mnt
<Solver> cholera: spacing problem in the line you posted
<dan__> cholera: what is a good program for using an ipod on ubuntu?
<tito_> dan__: Rhythymbox
<Alam_Ubuntu> gtkpod
<cholera> amarok
<cholera> Solver: I think I have a prob
<Solver> cholera: what prob?
<dan__> Alam_Ubuntu: is gtkpod a program itself?
<Solver> cholera: error message?
<tito_> dan__: yes it is
<switch_> jrib: well it just showed me the drive
<jovan> I feel like I'm not getting anywhere with ubuntu, every new territory cripple my computer, first I had to install 4 times before I could complete install unburu, and now when I want the resolution of 1440x900 and try installing better drivers(cause the others made a 10th of the screen flicker), the ubuntu is blank after start up, just a black screen
<dan__> tito: ok
<Alam_Ubuntu> dan__, yes
<cholera> Solver; I inadvertently ran the command twice. I have output for for different commands that don;t match, basically the records in and records out
<kofany> infidel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184223
<dan__> tito: how do i install it? sudo apt isn't workin
<Solver> cholera: which command did you run twice?
<Solver> cholera: dd ?
<cholera> Solver:  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=~/ntfs.img
<infidel> kofany, thanks
<Solver> cholera: it is odd if the dd results don't match.  may just be a symptom of your FS problems.  but since you now have an ntfs.img i suggesting copying it and then proceeding to mount
<cholera> Solver: 1st run (761 MB) 2nd run 2.9 GB)
<dan__> tito: how do i get gtkpod?
<Solver> cholera: was the first one interrupted?
<dan__> tito: do i have to make it?
<Solver> cholera: I suggest taking another dd image to a new filename
<rbs-tito> dan__: It's in the repositories
<dan__> rbs-tito, hm? sorry =S still kind of a noob with ubuntu.
<jrib> switch_: ok, if there are no obvious options there then checkout the docs I linked
<cholera> Sover: yes, sorry, when you mentioned the entire contents would be copied.....it's 300GB drive
<Solver> cholera: how big the FS supposed to be?
<rbs-tito> dan__: System > administration > synaptic. Search gtkpod, mark it, click apply
<Solver> cholera: ok, dd can exit if it hits too many errors
<Solver> cholera: there is a tool called "ddrescue" meant specifically for rescues like this
<bensherman> Hi all!  Where is the magic located that tell me that a package isn't installed at my bash prompt
<dan__> rbs-tito: ah, okay. thanks.
<Solver> cholera: I'm going to be in and out of channel today but ppl around here will be able to help you.
<rbs-tito> bensherman: Synaptic will tell you packages
<cholera> Solver: where exactly is this new image? placed in root
<Solver> cholera: if you are having errors that it may be worth trying ddrescue.  basically it is a version of dd that is more accepting of errors
<switch_> jrib: Thanks I will see what I can do
<cholera> Solver: okay
<Solver> cholera: the image sits within the file, so wherever you put it.  eg, ~/ntfs.img would be in your home dir
<dan__> rbs-tito: i cant find it...is it under the name of gktpod?
<Solver> cholera: you know ~ means your home dir?
<cholera> Solver: okay, I asked too soon
<Parmenion> hey guys
<Solver> cholera: :)
<mcphail> bensherman: apt-cache policy packagename
<cholera> Solver: everythng was going so fast I just copied and pasted
<Parmenion> what are the minimum specs for xubuntu ?
<jrib> switch_: try again later if you can't get it, there are bound to be some ppc users around
<rbs-tito> dan__: gtkpod
<Solver> cholera: I gotta go but I hope this gives you a start on the types of things you can do to recover a filesystem under Linux.  The key is to keep a backup of the image if you can
<dromer> hmm, quicksynergy says synergys is active .. however, I'm running it over ssh with the client running on localhost with: $ ssh -f -N -L 24800:<server>:24800 <server>
<void^> bensherman: /etc/bash_command_not_found
<kofany> crdlb: i type now adesklets from console and nothing, this dont have gui?
<bensherman> void^: thanks
<__ew__> Hey everyone.
<dromer> it worked perfectly before
<cholera> Solver: will do, thanks again for you help
<luddit1> hey all - if you ever have a connection reset error constantly on your first attempt to connect to the net. then simply remove openswan from synaptic
<dromer> upgraded this week and now ssh to this box seems very slow ..
<Solver> cholera: NP.  I'll pop in later.  cya
<Parmenion> guys, what are the minimum specs for the xubuntu-desktop package ?
<crdlb> kofany: I've never used them
<luddit1> a computer is min
<dan__> rbs-tito: ohhhh, found it. lol
<Parmenion> specifically ram
<ffm> Is there a way I can make my SSH more secure?
<luddit1> 1GB ram
<dromer> Parmenion: I think all ubuntu is 265mb nowadays
<luddit1> i have 2GB and its good
<__ew__> I just got a spanking over a hackish fix I posted to a Feisty bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.5/+bug/107525
<aubade> Parmenion: You could manage on 256M.
<kitche> Parmenion: 128 mb can run xfce
<kitche> Parmenion: and even lower really 64 megs about
<Parmenion> dromer: damn ... ive only got 128 mb on my soon to be mother's box
<dromer> luddit1: xubuntu is more minimal than gnome/kde isn't it?
<luddit1> i think you need at least 1GB to do anything fast
<aubade> Yeah, dromer.
<dromer> Parmenion: try it, xfce is for slow machines
<rbs-tito> dromer: It is more lightweight, still looks nice.
<Mortuis> I'm trying to get bitlbee to work.  When I run the program the first thing that pops up is: ERROR :Warning: Permission problem: Can't read/write from/to /var/lib/bitlbee/.
<dromer> Parmenion: there some other good low-tech wm's out there
<Parmenion> kitche: thanks =) need to setup my mother's new ubuntu box
<Mortuis> Would it be stupid to change the permissions on that folder?
<void^> ffm: look into fail2ban if you get a lot of login attempts (or just use a different port)
<luddit1> ram is cheap - install as much as you can
<dromer> so can anyone here help me get synergy back online?
<Mortuis> Or should I redirect bitlbee to a folder in /home or something?
<Parmenion> dromer: it needs to be somewhat windows looking :P which is kinda hard
<dromer> doesn't seem to work :/  I'll try running it back normally again (without ssh I mean)
<Parmenion> thats why i hesitated to download xubuntu
<__ew__> In it, Matthias suggests that I use 'feisty-proposed' - I'd never heard of it before and didn't see it in my searching for a solution to the problem (or didn't recognize that feisty-proposed was a package source)
<kitche> Parmenion: you cna always install icewm it looks window-ish
<_3oo3> hi ive got a pentium 1 system with 200 mhz and 32 MB ram...would ubuntu run on my system?
<ffm> void^: I use somthing like that already.denyhosts
<ffm> void^: I use somthing like that already.denyhosts does the same thing.
<Parmenion> kitche: thanks =) ill go test it out once the current package finishes
<kitche> __ew__: *-propsed is usually bug fixes and other packages
<Zedfloyd> seems like im always entering passwords for everything in ubuntu...
<Zedfloyd> is there a way to enter just one on the boot?
<dromer> Parmenion: ha .. hmm just get lots of good programs, only thing "typicall"-M$ is the taskbar, fix one with a good taskbar and you could choose pretty much any of em ;) (though fvwm or blackbox might not work that well for her ;) )
<tarzeau> does someone have the sources/configs of whatever creates popcon.ubuntu.com ?
<void^> _3oo3: well, you can install the server version, and you can probably get some sort of gui running without too much pain (fluxbox)
<__ew__> Question: Where can I find out more about what types of package sources are available?  Googling for 'feisty-proposed' turned up a lot of package lists, but not much else.
<_3oo3> Zedfloyd: log in as root
<dromer> Parmenion: what is she used to on that box? win95/8 ?
<Zedfloyd> how do i do that?
<Parmenion> dromer: thanks , currently d/ling xubuntu-desktop package
<_3oo3> void^: HA!  the guys in slackware were right.  Ubuntu wouldn't run for *shit* on a box like that.  HAHAHAHAHAHA "FAIL"
<Parmenion> she's used to using Win ME :P
<kritzstapf> Zedfloyd: im not entering my password at all ;)
<hobo> hi, when i try to start up, it says my partition is read only and fails. how do i fix things so it works?
<kofany> where i can find widgets for adesklet?
<Zedfloyd> kritztpf, how do i set it up like that?
<dromer> ok, have fun, haven't tried xfce in a long time, maybe I'll install it :) (see how it is with beryl too, haven't tried gnome in beryl yet -> kde-guy)
<void^> _3oo3: eh? try slackware with gnome and all the useless stuff a default ubuntu install pulls in on that box :] 
<ffm> If i want to run a server on an old box, what OS shoudld I use? I have heard ubuntu does not work well on older machines...
<Trixsey> I started TeamSpeak on my comp and when I try to turn it off it doesnt work.. I need to know the process ID to kill it right.. and I dont know it.. what do I do?
<Trixsey> :P
<Danaman5> if I repartition my hard drive during set up, will it delete everything on my harddrive, or can I set up a dual boot system this way?
<_3oo3> void^: no shit...i can't figure out why ubuntu is so hot, honestly
<Zedfloyd> anyhelp?
<kitche> !ohmy | _3oo3 just doing it before an op steps in
<ubotu> _3oo3 just doing it before an op steps in: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<_3oo3> Zedfloyd: I just told you how to resolve your problem.
<Parmenion> dromer: it sucks too bad to even dream of running beryl :P id be happy if she would accept linux
<rbs-tito> ffm: Ubuntu server edition runs fine on old machines
<dromer> _3oo3: if you have a bok like that you could try an ubuntu-server install and work it up with low-X programs ;)
<atarinox> can somebody recommend a nice lightweight paint app?
<rbs-tito> ffm: Though personally, I think Debian is the better server OS
<Parmenion> dromer: i accidentally hosed her windows install ...thank god i backed up her data
<void^> _3oo3: it's as hot as any other hype
<ffm> rbs-tito: What is its minimum requirements? And isnt ubuntu Debian based?
<dromer> Parmenion: what windohs-version is she 'used' to ?
<Parmenion> thats why im a little scared
<_3oo3> void^: thats not the case...ubuntu is one of the biggest linux distros
<Parmenion> dromer: Windows ME =)
<Zedfloyd> 3003: i dont know how to log in as root
<dromer> Parmenion: can you give more specs on the pc?
<_3oo3> and I can't figure out why
<Danaman5> can anyone answer my question about partitions?
<Zedfloyd> im a newbie here
<_3oo3> Zedfloyd: then you shouldn't be on a linux system.
<kitche> !sudo > Zedfloyd
<dromer> Parmenion: gah, ok, 98 with more options :P
<rbs-tito> ffm: It is text only, so anything should run it. Ubuntu is Debian based, but Debian is built on a solid server foundation. Very mature and dependable OS
<jaze> hi all please can somebody help me with connecting phone by bluetooth on Feisty Fawn? any link will be useful!
<void^> _3oo3: well, that's simple: it's like debian with some added benefits for lazy folks ;)
<dromer> :] 
<Parmenion> dromer: its an old P3 with 128 megs and a 30 or 40 gig hdd. no wireless or anything fancy
<Zedfloyd> thanks kitche!
<dromer> and steady/frequent stable-releases \o/
<Parmenion> forgot the exact clock speed
<_3oo3> void^: what blows me away is the superfluous security options...theres no reason to have sudo at al
<_3oo3> all*
<void^> _3oo3: it's targeted at simple users, so sudo is a slightly better choice (eliminating the need for 2 passwords)
<Jay2> i wanted to set up a s/w raid 1 during install, but the partitioner step doesnt present that option, installed dmraid package for software raid based on the MOBO chipset using feisty. any ideas?
<dromer> Parmenion: ok, I got a pIII in my kitchen for htpc (home theater-pc) purposes, though it has yull kde-desktop now when I upgraded :P it has 512-mb ram though, which speeds lots of stuff up, it's ~700mhz btw
<aeonix> how do i get a Windows XP theme. that contains a .msstyles file.
<jaze> hi all please can somebody help me with connecting phone by bluetooth on Feisty Fawn? any link will be useful!
<_3oo3> void^: and this makes sense to you?  that they should compromise a system that's entire purpose is security so that low end users can use it for things it wasn't designed to do? :P
<Danaman5> if I repartition my hard drive during set up, will it delete everything on my harddrive, or can I set up a dual boot system this way?
<Parmenion> dromer: mines definitely above 1ghz ... I just need my mother to accept the install without too much fuss :P
<dromer> < _3oo3> Zedfloyd: then you shouldn't be on a linux system. << don't scare off newcomers dude, embrace their interest in linux :)
<xugongsheng> hi
<Parmenion> i chose ubuntu because it seemed the most end-user friendly with tonnes of community support
<dromer> Parmenion: ok, get more ram!
<Zedfloyd> thanks dromer
<dromer> I still feel like a newcomer myself actually :$
<dromer> almost 1 year linux-user
<ffm> How do I delete a file in bash?
<Parmenion> dromer: not really worth it ... I think we would need to get a new desktop or laptop soon
<void^> _3oo3: it's no huge compromise. as long as people don't use passwords that are easy to guess. at least it makes people accept the idea of not being the omnipotent superuser at all times.
<dromer> at least half a year on the desktop ;)
<Parmenion> ffm rm
<ffm> Parmenion: Thanks.
<kritzstapf> Zedfloyd: the login can be automated in the login settings and the password questioning for sudoing can be disabled with a new entry in /etc/sudoers
<variant> ffm: rm /path/to/file
<variant> ffm: rmdir to remove a dir, rm -rf to remove a non empty dir (be carefull)
<peepsalot> does anyone know how to make programs stop stealing focus?
<dromer> Parmenion: afcourse it is ! my "htpc" is running fulldesktop kde atm, and I can run even stuff like google-earth fine (not TOO fast, but it runs :) )
<ffm> variant: Thanks.
<gh0st> hey, has anybody got a JOOST invite for me? thanks
<dromer> Parmenion: only got a GeForce2 16mb video-card (but nvidia, which rocks ;) )
<Zedfloyd> im reading about rootsudo now
<Zedfloyd> thanks!
<jaze> man please any link for bluetooth management. have no idea at all how to get it work
<dromer> !bluetooth
<Parmenion> dromer: standard intel for me over here ... those days, i wasnt in the position to decide hardware purchases
<kritzstapf> Zedfloyd: "username ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" is the line you need
<variant> Parmenion: go with xubuntu, kde or gnome will be a bit tedious if you try to do more than one application at a time (firefox and skype for example, skype is a real hog)
<dromer> Parmenion: well, more ram is feasible right? my box is not much, but I can do lots of stuff on it in X ! :)
<Zedfloyd> that seems easy
<gary> Is there a program in linux that can count lines in files?  like, du -h for file size, is there one that recursivelly calculates lines and tells you the total?
<Zedfloyd> thanks you kritzstapf!
<Parmenion> variant: yeah :P currently downloading xubuntu-desktop package
<Zedfloyd> thank you, that is
<dromer> Parmenion: yours with more ram could do everything you want, what kind of apps is your mother 'dependend' on and _needs_ to have on her pc?
<kritzstapf> Zedfloyd: youre welcome ;)
<Parmenion> dromer: i know, but its really too much of a hassle to get my mother to buy anything related to a computer
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<variant> gary: type "man wc"
<dromer> gary: I think this a standard feature in the shell, not sure how though
<variant> gary: wc -l filename to count lines
<Parmenion> dromer: MS Word, Firefox :P
<gary> thanks!
<dromer> Parmenion: sponsor some for her than, that kind of ram can be get for free ;)
<Mike_F> hello: I have a drupal /fiesty question
<dromer> Parmenion: get ram, problem solved ;) .. or what was your problem again? aah, xfce .. well good luck with picking one :) I ersonally like KDE, looks really good and 'similar' enough like MS-stuff
<aeonix> how do i open a program in Wine
<dromer> aeonix: $ wine <path to program>
<variant> dromer: that is not the reccomended way to run wine
<Parmenion> dromer: im only 15+ :P and im already saving for a new earpiece for my mp3 player =) Id wait for a bit more time before i cast out the idea for more ram ... she isnt going to be happy with me for hosing her windows install
<dromer> aeonix: though theres ofcourse more to it depending on the needs of the program, I don't have too much knowledge of wine though
<variant> dromer: as it won't set up files and paths correctly for some programs
<aeonix> <dromer> ahh ok thank you
<variant> dromer: either run it from the application directory or run it with a windows path like this wine C:\\path\\to\\prog.exe
<dromer> variant: ok, sorry, I'm not too experienced with wine, you explain it to aeonix ;)
<Parmenion> variant: should i remove the ubuntu-desktop package once ive installed xubuntu-desktop ?
<variant> aeonix: see what i just told dromer there, best to follow those rules if you want to ensure best performance
<variant> Parmenion: no idea
<Parmenion> or should i just leave it the way it is
<aimaz> how do i remove totem? It seems reluctant to leave http://www.newspeak.org.uk/img/remove%20totem.png
<Parmenion> ok cool =) thanks
<crdlb> Parmenion: you can just leave it
<wims> I played a bit around with my partitions, and now i cannot boot ubuntu, grub gives me error 17 (filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB). I can however mount all my partitions with a rescue disk, all the data is there as far as i can see, but reinstalling grub does fix it. Anyone have an idea of what i can do to fix it ?
<Parmenion> crdlb: ok ... but im worried it would be a little too cluttered XD thats all :P
<Julius> hi
<aeonix> <Parmenion> im trying $ wine c:\program files\Tales of Pirates Online\top.exe and it says wine: cannot find 'c:program'
<ikonia_> aeonix you need escape chars for spaces
<ikonia_> "program files" not program files
<Parmenion> aeonix: use C:\program_files
<ikonia_> or program\ files
<Julius> some1 know where i can find a net ops ? i'd like to drop my pseudo (julius doesn't belong to me but the last seen is more than 2 years)
<Parmenion> it should work :P what ikonia said aeonix =)
<DjViper> aeonix: wine c:\program /files\Tales of Pirates Online\top.exe
<DjViper> or so
<wims> its backslash space
<DjViper> add more as needed
<DjViper> ok
<ikonia_> wims well spotted
<StoneNote> to get into my .wine directory from / I'd use the command "cd /home/StoneNote/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/"  Notice the "\ " after "Program" to represent the space
<zorro123> hello
<kitche> you can do "Program Files" also in quotes but I tend to escape the space
<aeonix> i just tryed to reinstall the program and i got a wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\top_setup_1.33_ob.exe": Module not found
<zorro123> i have preoblem with a device connected to a serial port an parallel port too
<ikonia_> aeonix why 2 slashes \\ ??
<aeonix> <ikonia_> i dont know thats what the temiol said
<kitche> ikonia_: that's how windows does it in linux
<zorro123> when i start the device and the pc seems to be stopped
<variant> DjViper: sorry, you are slightly incorrect, unless the wine directory is added to the $PATH then you need (should) run wine programs like so: wine c:\\myapps\\foo.exe
<ikonia_> kitche so thats not user input, thats OS output
<kitche> ikonia_: the first \ is for escape for the second slash
<variant> ikonia_: thats the way to do it with wine (to be sure that it will work as best it can)
<aeonix> i am so lost with all this wine talk the thing is i just updated Wine before i did i was fine LOL but now it seemed to change the settings and i dont know how to fix it
<Trixsey> I started TeamSpeak on my comp and when I try to turn it off it doesnt work.. I need to know the process ID to kill it right.. and I dont know it.. what do I do?
<Trixsey> How do I turn off a program whose process id or name I don't know?
<rbs-tito> Trixsey: Find it by running the command "top"
<variant> aeonix: just don't run windows applications with the unix path, for example do NOT run them like this: wine /home/username/solitair.exe
<crdlb> Trixsey: you can tabcomplete with killall
<infidel> Trixsey, or try ps -auxx
<aeonix> variant then how
<mats> I have a problem with my sound card, it's not working at all. It's an ATI SB 450 anyone knows something about this?
<variant> aeonix: see this link: http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/running-wine
<Intangir> how can i edit a pdf file on linux?
<iamtexture> create one or edit one?
<jpjacobs> Intangir, take a look at pdftk and pdfjam
<mats> to edit pdf http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/pdfedit
<iamtexture> i created a swap partition after install, how to i configure it to actually work?
<Intangir> iamtexture: edit, i only need to change some text on a form
<mats> try pdfedit it's ok fot that
<Jarekb84> Hello all, I've just dived into ubuntu this morning and notice the system being a bit sluggish. CPU often running at 70% or more and response time for applications being sluggish. Any idea's on what I can do to remedy this? I thought about installing new nvidia drivers
<Julius> nalioth - PhilKC - are u there ?
<knix_> is it possible to authenticate to ADS on ubuntu?
<Julius> Or maybe Madkiss, LoRez , christel  ?
<Mishaal> Does Ubuntu work well with Bluetooth connection ??
<kayef> i'm using an Acer laptop, how do i disable the built in soundcard?cant find the option in bios
<Bibagi> can u any 1 tell me about amsn ? is that good, stabel ? ?
<neil__> hi, if I give a UUID, can someone please help me mount it into a live session?
<Parmenion> guys .. OO.Ois really too bloated ... anyone has any other alternatives to ms word on linux
<aeonix> ok then how do i open a program in wine that i just downloaded and it is on my desk top
<myr> parmenion: try abiword
<Bibagi> Parmenion openoffice.org
<Parmenion> Bibagi: OO.O is openoffice.org :P
<arie-rsa> Hey anyone have some expiernve setting up a multi user system?
<Parmenion> myr: thanks, ill look into it
<marco_linux> hello everybody!
<SlimeyPete> hi
<neil__> hi, if I give a UUID, can someone please help me mount it into a live session?
<Bibagi> can u any 1 tell me about amsn ? is that good, stabel ? ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@77-99-135-167.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by jrib
<SlimeyPete> Parmenion: AbiWord's OK
<crdlb> !anyone | arie-rsa
<ubotu> arie-rsa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Parmenion> ok cool
<arie-rsa> crdlb thanks for the bible prayer.. now read my sentence before u go all uber
<rbs-tito> Bibagi: It is good for webcam
<Baco1> Hey I need some help with my laptop wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-b livingdaylight!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<rbs-tito> Baco1: OK, what chipset is it?
<mrj> whats the console command for running sth as different user?
<Mishaal> is it INTEL wireless Baco1 ?
<wims> I played a bit around with my partitions (basically removed two partitions not related to my linux installation), and now i cannot boot ubuntu, grub gives me error 17 (filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB). I can however mount all my partitions with a rescue disk, all the data is there as far as i can see, but reinstalling grub does fix it. Anyone have an idea of what i can do to fix it ?
<Baco1> no idea, standards broadcom 802.11b/g from HP laptops
<marco_linux> Does anybody know how to configure Evolution to receive and send emails from an hotmail account?
<Baco1> through iwconfig, it says "Broadcom 4311"
<neil__> someone who knows fstab please help me, my root partition is mounted as read only, and i'm trying to fix it in a live session
<SubOne> How do I active the "Kubuntu Distribution Upgrade Tool", I'm following this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-release.php but it is not working. Using Kubuntu.
<SlimeyPete> wims: if the partition order has changed, grub may be looking at the wrong partition. The "boot hd(x,x)" option sets this.
<myr> marco_linux, does hotmail allow pop access?
<myr> marco_linux, i suspect it doesn't
<Baco1> I know my ESSID
<Baco1> thats about it
<marco_linux> I don't think so!
<Parmenion> myr: nope... not anymore
<wims> SlimeyPete ok, what exactly is specified in the hd(x.x) parameter? is that the location of my boot partition, my root partition or what?
<livingdaylight> Julius, was loss?
<rbs-tito> Baco1: Use NDISwrapper
<ROnewbi2> hi; i've installed freeciv 2.1 from here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399516&highlight=freeciv) and it won't work; any help ? the latest attempt at (re)installing the package gave me an error message with something about "broken pipe" ...
<Baco1> do i have to download it?
<marco_linux> but my account is very old! It was working on the Outlook.
<SlimeyPete> wims: if you've got a boot partition then it'll be that, yes... otherwise it'll be the root partition. Basically it's whichever partition grub is supposed to boot Linux from.
<wims> SlimeyPete right, thanks. I'll check it out
<elumbella> hmpf
<kwah> Does anyone know how to change mount options for automounted devices???
<neil__> can some1 send me their /ect/fstab then please?
<Baco1> How do I initiate NDISWrapper?
<switch_> jrib: Ok i am in the mac but I am not sure what to do. passwd is not an option
<rbs-tito> Baco1: Do you have the windows driver CD?
<Baco1> Nope
<Parmenion> Baco1: moddprobe ndiswrapper
<awpti> howdy everyone.
<jrib> switch_: you managed to do the "init=/bin/sh" thing and get a shell?
<neil__> can some1 send me their /etc/fstab? I'm trying to figure out how to change my fstab file from a live session and it's not working, i need an example
<Parmenion> Baco1: ndiswrapper -m i believe as well
<ROnewbi2> !gaming | ronewbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rbs-tito> Baco1: No worries. Install NDISwrapper first
<Baco1> from where rbs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Baco1> im a little new
<awpti> !gaming | awpti
<rbs-tito> Baco1: Can you talk in the private chat I just initiated?
<Parmenion> bb later
<crdlb> !msgthebot | ROnewbi2
<ubotu> ROnewbi2: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Baco1> Got it rbs-tito
<MortarMan> when i start beryl through XGL i can see white screen...wazzup ?
<neil__> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<crdlb> MortarMan: join #ubuntu-effects
<hurt> ur computers in heaven
<neil__> !partitions
<marco_linux> Does anybody knows how to configure Evolution to use an hotmail account?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<YetiChick> neil__:  What seems to be the problem with your fstab?
<neil__> in the middle of a session i suddenly couldn't save anything, now when i reboot it says "The partition is in read only"
<neil__> i can't use nano to edit my file since it won't save, so i'm trying to use live CD to fix it, but it's not mounting
<rbs-tito> marco_linux: I don't think hotmail provide pop3 access
<SlimeyPete> neil__: sounds like the filesystem's broken....
<kayef> i'm using an Acer laptop, how do i disable the built in soundcard?cant find the option in bios
<SlimeyPete> either that or the disk
<YetiChick> neil__:  And it was working before?  Sounds like a broken fs.
<neil__> any fix yetichick?
<bensherman> hello
<neil__> i never had this with edgy, but twice in the last month or two on feisty
<YetiChick> neil__:  Or disk.  Well, you'll probably want to fsck the thing.  But I'd back up anything on it first.
<jusama14> can someone help me use xmame? i installed it through package manager but I don't know how to use it.
<bensherman> i installed ubuntu server yesterday - when i took the CD out of the machine, I stopped being able to install certain things, so I removed the local CD line out of the /etc/apt/somthing.conf file - is this the right way to do this?
<neil__> the disk is fine, if i reinstall it works yetichick
<neil__> is there some place i can look up how to fix it?
<switch_> jrib: yes but there is not much i can do
<jujimufu> I ran the beryl manager. How do I enable the effects now? (I am on KDE)
<jrib> switch_: ok, is the partition for / mounted?
<switch_> how do i check?
<myr> marco_linux, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html may help you
<jrib> switch_: type 'mount'
<jusama14> can someone help me use xmame? i installed it through package manager but I don't know how to use it.
<switch_> jrib: /proc/mount: no such file or directory
<YetiChick> neil__:  The fact that you can install on it doesn't mean that the disk isn't "failing".  If there is nothing critical on  the disk you can run fsck on it and see if there are any errors found.
<jrib> switch_: ok, 'cat /etc/mtab'
<YetiChick> neil__:  If it contains critical data, back it up first.
<neil__> i have
<bluefox83> you guys have a tutorial someplace for folks that are having issues getting the installer to partition their drive?
<neil__> yetichick: so i type fsck on the live session?
<switch_> jrib: same thing
<jrib> switch_: it says "/proc/mount: ..."?
<mrj> anyone know how to install macromedia flash player  on x64?
<jrib> !flash > mrj (see the private message from ubotu)
<mrj> thanks
<YetiChick> neil__:  Yes.  "fsck /dev/sdxx"   - whatever dev the partition is.  Unmount it first.
<jrib> mrj: either setup a chroot (see the wiki) or use nspluginwrapper (you need to compile it or find a deb)
<switch_> jrib:  no it says " cat: /etc/mtab: no such file or directory"
<neil__> yetichick: fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=17f89856-52e9-42e2-be94-05f899b7f858'
<mrj> jrib its says that my architecture is not supported
<jrib> mrj: what does?
<jusama14> can someone help me use xmame? i installed it through package manager but I don't know how to use it.
<switch_> jrib: I am able to see all the content of the drive.
<ash_> could someone help me i have no sound in flash 9 @ firefox @ feisty w/ http://www.teagames.com/games/tgmotocross3/play.php
<mrj> jrib: the installer from macromedia and the package manager
<jrib> mrj: yes, see the link ubotu gave you
<mrj> k
<SlimeyPete> jusama14: you can probably just open a terminal and type "xmame" (just a guess)
<jusama14> SlimeyPete, yeah, but that doesn't launch the game I don't know how or where to put the game, any ideas?
<jrib> switch_: do you have /usr/bin/passwd?
<YetiChick> neil__:  Interesting.  It shouldn't be using the UUID if you typed the device name directly.
<jusama14> It's command line, but I don't know how to use this, I just want to play 1 game, please help
<awpti> what the hell.. my i can't click anything with my mouse.
<wims> SlimeyPete thanks, changing from hd(0,6) to hd(0,5) worked yay
<awpti> why would Xorg be ignoring mouseclicks?
<neil__> ahh k, yetichick it's running now
<YetiChick> neil__:  I'm thinking that maybe your BIOS is changing the boot order.  Do you have more than one drive in the machine?
<neil__> no, just one
<bluefox83> what was that command to see how much hard drive was used? df -H?
<jrib> bluefox83: df -h
<YetiChick> neil__:  Ok.
<bluefox83> ah, ok'
<SlimeyPete> wims: no problem
<jrib> bluefox83: you can use 'man df' to see all the options
<Trixsey> My microphone is not working (built-into the laptop), but the regular sound is working just fine. Any tips on how to solve it? I've checked my mic volume and it's tuned up!
<jusama14> can someone help me use xmame??
<jrib> !away > JD|work (see the private message from ubotu)
<neil__> yetichick: /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<neil__> Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes
<eCokeNCod> hey guys, having this weird error message come up when i login in console ... configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)
<JD|work> jrib: I'm not away
<neil__> Deleted inode 5210130 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<JD|work> red head
<YetiChick> neil__:  Well, that's something.  :)
<eCokeNCod> anyone know what could be causing that ?
<jrib> JD|work: still applies
<SlimeyPete> jusama14: I think "xmame <rom filename> " (without the quote marks) should work
<switch_> jrib: passwd is a file right?
<CokeNCode> ?
<JD|work> fine
<SlimeyPete> jusama14: I have to go now.... hope that helps
<jrib> switch_: yeah, it's a program to change passwords
<jusama14> SlimeyPete, so i can have the zip anywhere?
<jusama14> wait 1 second
<neil__> yetichick: so i should just go through the check and hope it works out?
<jusama14> can i pm you what it says?
<YetiChick> neil__:  It will ask you if you want to fix the errors that it finds.  Say yes.
<SlimeyPete> jusama14: unzip it to your home directory, that'll be easiest
<neil__> alright
<jusama14> yeah it starts loading
<jusama14> but it says this
* neil__ crosses fingers
<jusama14> can someone help me use xmame? i installed it through package manager but I don't know how to use it.
<jusama14> woops
<CokeNCode> so, can anyone help me out here ... this is the errror message 'configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY' (notify administrator)' that's what i get when i try to login in console. It still logs in fine, but I'm wondering what's cuasing it
<jusama14> ERROR: required files are missing, the game cannot be run.
<jusama14> before that it says mvc.16m      NOT FOUND
<jusama14> mvc.18m      NOT FOUND
<jusama14> mvc.20m      NOT FOUND
<jusama14> mvc.01       NOT FOUND
<jusama14> mvc.02       NOT FOUND
<jusama14> mvc.11m      NOT FOUND
<jusama14> mvc.12m      NOT FOUND
<jusama14> and so forth
<switch_> jrib: "/bin/sh: passwd: not found
<YetiChick> neil__:  If it finds a *lot* of errors, you might want to restart the check in autofix mode.  Otherwise your fingers can get tired.  :)
<jrib> !paste > jusama14 (see the private message from ubotu)
<Kr0ntab> jusama14, not in here
<jusama14> yes i know, but he was about to leave, so i was in a hurry
<emo> how shall I put my lan card in monitor mode ?
<jusama14> SlimeyPete, still there?
<SlimeyPete> jusama14: I'm not sure why that is (though I just checked, and I get the same problem)
<neil__> alright, but the disk gets checked when it tries to mount, and it ends up saying "fail" at some point
<jrib> switch_: try '/usr/bin/passwd THE_USERNAME_HERE'
<SlimeyPete> jusama14: there may be an xmame IRC channel you can ask in. Check the project website.
<jusama14> ohk
<agentbob> are there any troubleshooting docs for if the ubuntu livecd X windows fails to load?
<switch_> jrib: He went to class how do I find out the user name?
<emo> ?
<jrib> switch_: ls /home
<CokeNCode> ok, apparently i need to edit my login.defs file
<JD|work> jrib: how does it still apply?
<CokeNCode> whatdo i need to comment out ?
<jrib> switch_: you're not breaking into his laptop without his permission right?
<julesa> is there a way to have a keystroke set to switch between specific apps? So Ctl-Alt-Shift-F for firefox, etc? I can get it to launch a new app each time but not switch.
<JD|work> I'm actually active
<switch_> jrib: right lol .....
<JD|work> I'm at work, but I'll be on active in the channel all day
<CokeNCode> ok, i'll go take a crack at this
<CokeNCode> bbl
<J3ff>  DCC CHAT uxjx8cjhc72hj4347
<switch_> jrib: "ls: /home: no such file or directory"
<agentbob> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall dies after step 2. x server wont start and dumps to console... any ideas on troubleshooting? or lost cause
<jrib> !nickspam > JD|work (see the private message from ubotu)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<JD|work> jrib: fair enough.
<switch_> jrib: no i am not breaking in to his notebook, he gave it to me and wanted to see what i could do before he took it in to the shop.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b strabes!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<neil__> yetichick: it's done, you think it will work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b torshido!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b b_9!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0x57314066.abnxx10.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/torshido]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b danlock2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<YetiChick> neil__:  Well, it probably won't refuse to mount now...  But you might have some bad blocks on that drive.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0x57314066.abnxx10.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk]  by LjL
<neil__> k
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0x57314066.abnxx10.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<neil__> thanks for your help then
<neil__> i'll try it out
<YetiChick> neil__:  Likely to, actually, if it just stopped working while you were using it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/torshido]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/torshido!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<neil__> alright
* mode/#ubuntu [+b plmoki!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* plmoki was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<neil__> i'll finish my work then do it then lol
* b_9 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<neil__> yetichick: thanks a lot for helping!
* danlock2 was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<jusama14> hey, when i try to install a program it says: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Jarekb84> how do I install nvidia drivers?
<jusama14> what does this mean?
<YetiChick> neil__:  Any time.  Good luck on your reboot.  :)
<crdlb> Jarekb84: on ubuntu feisty?
<Jarekb84> yes
<crdlb> Jarekb84: system>administration>restricted manager
<crdlb> check the box, reboot
<YetiChick> jusama14:  It usually means that you're running some other software manager.  Synaptic.  Update Manager.  Something.
<ubuntuEdgy> jusama14:close the termianl. or synaptic
<jusama14> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Vladimir> could anybody can tell where i can find adobe reader? there is no repository for feisty
<casual_moron> hiya, i know theres probbably a million good reasons for it being that way, but is there an easy way to get a gui on ubuntu server?
<Jarekb84> crdlb: thank you!!!
<aubade> casual_moron: Install xserver-xorg and whatever DE/WM you want.
<ubuntuEdgy> casual_moron: use ssh ?
<Andrzej> I'm having a bit of an issue with my computer.  Namely, she won't boot.  I have two drives.  The first drive has Windows XP Professional on it, and the second has two partitions: a large NTFS partition, and then the ubuntu partition, and swap space, in that order.  When I boot up, it gets past BIOS, and then grub (installed in MBR) gives me "error #5" or whathaveyou.  I just want to be able to boot into the Windows p
<Andrzej> artition, and I'm out of ideas.
<variant> Vladimir: becaues adobe won't allow anyone to redistribute it
<variant> !acrobat | Vladimir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jusama14> when i try to execute a command on terminal i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18977/plain/
<jusama14> please help
<variant> !adobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> aubade: actually, the wm/de will depend on a server
<jusama14> please check that pastebin
<variant> !pdf | Vladimir
<ubotu> Vladimir: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<cliebow_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kub-desktop..untu-desktop or xubuntu
<vargas> alguien habla espaol 
<AlberTUX> hi guys
<jusama14> I have that file on the desktop
<jrib> !es | vargas
<ubotu> vargas: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bipolar> casual_moron: login to  your server via ssh with the -X switch. then any gui apps you start on the server will display on your local box.
* casual_moron is sorry but hes got absolutly no idea ... perhaps i'd best go back to pokeing the desktop version before embarking on the server version
<punktux> if i made everything installed under / and i'd like to seperate /usr /home and / later on, is it possible?
<AlberTUX> got a question.
<Vladimir> ubotu: cause I need that plugin which allows to fill up the fields
<vargas> y komo kambio de canal ?? :S
<bipolar> casual_moron: you need a desktop linux box to use ssh -X anyway.
<AlberTUX> im recompliling the kernel for feisty server
<jrib> switch_: take a look at /etc/passwd and look for uid >= 1000 .  His first user probably has uid 1000.  I have to go now though, gl
<jusama14> nvm got it, i moved it to the home folder
<myr> heheh
<ubuntuEdgy> casual_moron: ssh is best, google it
<Esteth> ctrl-alt-F1/2/3 etc... is not responding at all. as in, nothing happens when i press them. how do i change this?
<Vladimir> variant: cause I need that plugin which allows to fill up the fields
<AlberTUX> vargas: /join canal
<sgray> hey folks
<crdlb> Vladimir: afaik now you need adobe reader to do that, evince is working on it, but it's not there yet
<switch_> jrib: Ok , but i am not able to edit anything!
<sgray> has anyone had any luck with ehome wonder with mythtv
* casual_moron will ... /emote would be using a linux desktop ... only last time i tryed it didnt like my 8800 and im not smart enough to figure out how to fix it
<martalli> Is there a way to get ls to return a full filename, so that the list of files returned is something like "/home/me/mypic.jpg", instead of "mypic.jpg"?
<variant> Vladimir: yes i know what you mean. the free software pdf readers don't support all the features of the proprietry one unfortunatly
<variant> Vladimir: there may be an editing plugin for evince
<casual_moron> sorry to be a time waster, i'll give it another go when im feeling slightly less retarded ; )
<AlberTUX> so anyway, how come im compiling from source 2.6.20-15  and the resulting kernel is 2.6.203
<jrib> switch_: you need to remount / as rw
<AlberTUX> 2.6.20-3
<Andrzej> anyone who can help with my booting problem?
<sgray> does anyone have a ehome wonder ATI tv tuner
<Vladimir> variant and crdlb: I don't know evince....
<crdlb> Vladimir: that's the pdf reader that comes with ubuntu
<crdlb> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1111 kB, installed size 5732 kB
<switch_> jrib:  just by typing?
<Vladimir> variant and crdlb: oh yeah, sorry
<martalli> Vladimir:  It is coming up by default, but it may not say evince on the top of the screen
<sgray> i am downloading ubuntu 7.04 has anyone tried it yet
<variant> sgray: yes, most people in here probably
<sgray> nice
<sgray> anyone using mythtv
<sgray> i have had enough of mce
<AlberTUX> kernel help appreciated here. thanks.
<sgray> junk as always
<variant> Vladimir: http://www.ecademix.com/JohannesHofmann/flpsed.html try that
<ubuntuEdgy> sgray , i use mythtv
<vargas_> alguien me puede ayudar a entrar a otro canal ?
<sgray> how do you find it
<sgray> nice and stable?
<ubuntuEdgy> great
<Myrtti> vargas_: /join #canal
<ubuntuEdgy> you will love it
<vaio> aloah
<sgray> nice, imagine their are alot of plugins, and do you know if you can use the guide
<sgray> or will i be SOL
<s0nix_> hi
<s0nix_> why my KNetworkManager don't display the ESSID ?
<ubuntuEdgy>  sgray:  the guide is second to none
<sgray> i had ubuntu installed before and i had to manually edit the xorg.conf or something to get my monitor to work, do you think with the new ubuntu i will have to do the same thing
<sgray> alright
<myr> vargas_,  escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> sgray,  you will
<AlberTUX> Vargas: la linea donde escribes acepta comandos de IRC, escribe "/join #nombrecanal" sin las comillas y dale enter
<sgray> can i just install it
<ritesh> hi anyone help me with ubuntu 64 bit installation on desktop
<sgray> then copy my old conf file from 6.10
<Kubuntu> After I start beryl the line where it is the cross, line and square dissaperas, how do I get it back?
<ubuntuEdgy>  sgray: its unlikely you will have too, but if you do we sure can help you
<Pelo> sgray,  depending on how your /home folder is setup it will write over your data
<sgray> ok
<ritesh> every thing is fine except for internet
<sgray> i think it is awesome dell has partnered with ubuntu and going to be releasing on some systems
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<vaio> when i start my computer with kubuntu and Xp installed i get a error message "GRUB loading, please wait Error 22" how can i fix that
<danny30> hi to all
<jusama14> what does LIRC disabled mean?
<vargas_> gracias
<exerd> what is LVM?
<sgray> does anyone know how to dual boot with ubuntu and windows
<mattis> bjr qu'elle est la commande pr demonter un disque ?
<danny30> unmount
<ubuntuEdgy>  sgray: yes
<AlberTUX> sgray: just install windows first and then ubuntu
<ritesh> anyone
<void^> jusama14: it means infrared remote control support is disabled.
<ritesh> 64 bit
<sgray> ok, just as simple as other version of linux then
<AlberTUX> sgray: should work out of the box
<vaio> nobody a idea?
<Andrzej> I do, normally.. but right now, I'm having a bit of an issue.  Namely, grub is being coy or something
<Andrzej> can't get into either of my OSes
<ritesh> is there a bug with 64 bit ubuntu
<vaio> hm google has an answer
<variant> ritesh: yes
<ritesh> then what to do
<AlberTUX> mattis: man umount
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> exerd,   logical volume management, it's away to spread volumes over multiple phisical dirives,  more or less    http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/
<variant> ritesh: what about?
<ritesh> about my internet connection
<danny30> ubuntu feisty fown in the best
<variant> ritesh: oh, you didn't really describe your problem very well
<variant> ritesh: there are many bugs with ubuntu 32/64 bit, as with any operating system
<markster> need help with boot-up issue
<ritesh> variant: yesterday i installed ubuntu 64 bit on my desktop computer
<ubuntuEdgy> explain
<danny30> my problem is than i can`t connect to an adsl/pppoeconf whith kubuntu
<variant> ritesh: describe your problem, what you did to try and fix it, what hardware you have etc. we are not pshycic
<ritesh> variant: eberything installed fine except for internet which is through ehternet cable
<caliente> .LOPMLKJ
<caliente> KHIO
<caliente> TANIA
<jusama14> I have a problem, where do i put the game for xmame or gxmame??
<variant> caliente: can we help with something? perhaps fixing your keyboard?
<AlberTUX> why is that when i compile from source 2.6.20-15 i get 2.6.20-3 ??
<markster> i get /bin/sh: Can't access tty : job control turned off
<ritesh> i tried iwconfig ...says lo no wireless
<exerd> should i install with or without LVM? i want to dualboot
<Andrzej> Hm... a google search for grub error message 5 turned up "This error is returned if the sanity checks on the integrity of the partition table fail. This is a bad sign."
<ritesh> sit0 no wireless
<Andrzej> So... um, now what?
<ubuntuEdgy> ritesh: try-ed to configure it yet ? i had 64 bit every thing work out off the box
<caliente> titito6
<sgray> anyone have advice for setting up MYTH TV for the first time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sgray> or any good links that will help me out
* mode/#ubuntu [-b strabes!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<variant> !flood | caliente
<ubotu> caliente: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<danny30> i did sudo pppoeconf as root,by the way,and i`ve follow the instructions ,than i succeded first time,but next time when i`ve restarded my computer the same steps that i`ve following didn`t work...
<ritesh> ubuntuedgy: try -ed command not found
<jedi__> how can i save the setting of alsamixer, so i do not config after each boot-time???
<AlberTUX> why is that when i compile from source 2.6.20-15 i get 2.6.20-3 ?? (feisty)
<ubuntuEdgy> ritesh: ok.... what dose "ifconfig" say
<q-t> anyone here running ubuntu on a HP Compaq laptop?
<ubuntuEdgy> use paste bit if you have too
<Vorbote> exerd:  do you plan on adding new physical disks to your system for use with Linux? Do you plan on using LVM snapshots for backups? Those are the kind of questions that would point you towards a proper answer to your question.
<ubuntuEdgy> bin*
<RedACE> AlberTUX, you have old source?
<danny30> i have done pon dsl-provider as root and the message rpppoe is loading against pppconf appears
<ritesh> ubuntuedgy: how can i send u the images of all the command output
<ritesh> so it would be better for u to understand the problem
<danny30> i don`t know
<ubuntuEdgy> !paste ritesh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste ritesh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuEdgy> ???
<hidan> hey guys, besides openoffice , koffice and gnome office. what other office suites are there for ubuntu?
<Andrzej> the pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<danny30> maybe i shuld be more carefull whit the scripts that i`ve changed
<Karlo> hy
<ritesh> can i get the email id so that i can send u an email
<RedACE> staroffice?
<Kr0ntab> !paste > ritesh
<AlberTUX> RedACE: apt-get linux-source-2.6 . i have 2.6.20 in /usr/src
<jusama14> Can someone help me with this pastebin?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18980/plain/
<AlberTUX> RedACE: it should be 2.6.20-15 right?
<ubuntuEdgy> !paste | ritesh
<RedACE> AlberTUX, I'm not sure that the number after the dash matters
<ubotu> ritesh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hidan> ritesh: oh okay..
<danny30> what are these ,maybe repositories?
<q-t> If u boot ur computer with the installation CD to Ubuntu, and get an error message regarding fd0, what does that mean?
<ritesh> hi hidan
<ubuntuEdgy> :-P
<RedACE> it means you spelled "you" and "your" wrong you lazy bastard
<EspadaV9> could someone let me know what files are safe to delete n /boot?
<exerd> i get "input/output error during read on /dev/hdb" when trying to install ubuntu =(
<EspadaV9> the upgrade is telling me to free 288k from /boot
<Vorbote> EspadaV9: none
<danny30> try to adit the file sources.list found in /etc/apt/
<AlberTUX> RedACE: ok then
<EspadaV9> (/boot is it's own partation of 50MB)
<EspadaV9> *partition
<AlberTUX> thanks
<q-t> RedACE: oh thank you for sorting that out.... O_o
<danny30> uncoment the multiverse ,delet the sign #
<EspadaV9> Vorbote: really? bugger
<EspadaV9> do you know why the upgrader would need more than 40MB on /boot?
<hidan> ritesh: uh hi?
<knp> Someone coud help with changing cursors themes on xfce 7.04 feisty ?
<danny30> and put what ever do you whis using vi editor
<danny30> whish
<danny30> ...
<danny30> google helps
<ritesh> internet is not working in 64 bit ubuntu 6.06
<Jarekb84> just did a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04, all hardware has been recognized it seems, just installed nvidia drivers, but pc is still acting sluggish, ie slow response time for applications, moving windows around is choppy... any ideas on what to do?
<jedi__> how can i fix the volume with alsamixer for default use???
<RedACE> ritesh: the internet is full. try again later.
<danny30> try to find some books about ubuntu at www.mininova.org
<knp> Jarekb84 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<knp> check this
<ROnewbi2> I'm trying to run freeciv; I get this error message:   0: Plugin 'alsa' isn't available. Available are [none, sdl] 
<ROnewbi2> any help ?
<knp> Someone coud help with changing cursors themes on xfce 7.04 feisty ?
<ubuntuEdgy> ritesh did you paste the out put ?
<ROnewbi2> I'm quite sure Alsa is running, I think it only means the sdl plugins, am I right ? Which one are those?
<markster> yes
<un4get> hey, IM trying to Resize my HD size (on the same WIndows Partition), after I mounted it I cannot resize it in Gparted, I have a "lock" sign next to my HD, any ideas why??
<Andrzej> Okay, solved my own problem.  I'm just going to use my iPod to get anything off the second drive (there isn't much there that can't be re-downloaded), format the entire drive, and hope grub can figure out the partition table then.
<markster> getting a error message that states tty error job control turned off on boot-up
<ritesh> I am not able to
<ritesh> i am trying for it
<Andrzej> un4get: right-click it and click... whateveritis near the bottom that will unlock it
<danny30> whit an ipod mepis is a good os
<danny30> whith ...
<un4get> in Gparted?
<Andrzej> yeah
<ubuntuEdgy> ritesh: onpen a terminal and type "ifconfig"
<Andrzej> right click that partition in the list
<danny30> no qtparted
<ubuntuEdgy> explian what you see
<exerd> why do i get Input/output error during write on /dev/hda
<elpe> ehlo
<awpti> Can any of you recommend a decent newsreader that support NZB files?
<un4get> I have 3 things, Manage Flags, Unmount and Information... dats it...
<Myrtti> exerd: broken harddrive?
<Andrzej> try unmount.  shouldn't remove it from the list
<exerd> Myrtti: no but its not formatted
<ROnewbi2> I'm trying to run freeciv; I get this error message:   0: Plugin 'alsa' isn't available. Available are [none, sdl]  ; I'm quite sure Alsa is running, I think it only means the sdl plugins, am I right ? Which one are those?
<elpe> awpti: pan?
<un4get> yeah but if im doing "unmount" i cannot resize my HD im keep gettin an error...
<Andrzej> hm... I don't know, then.  Someone else will have to pick this one up.  I'm rebooting
<un4get> anyone can help me out?
<un4get> i havent installed ubuntu yet BTW...
<StoneNote> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xeon`feisty> un4get: what is the error you get?
<un4get> fail in Resizing...
<xeon`feisty> is the disk empty?
<EspadaV9> anyone know how i could upgrade then when it's telling me to free 288k from /boot?
<robinsjostrom> xeon`feisty: no
<un4get> nop it has WINDOWS On it
<ROnewbi2>  I'm trying to run freeciv; I get this error message:  / 0: Plugin 'alsa' isn't available. Available are [none, sdl]  /  - I'm quite sure Alsa is running, I think it only means the sdl plugins, am I right ? Which ones are those?
<xeon`feisty> so you're trying to resize a non-empty ntfs partition from the live cd?
<un4get> xeon`feisty: its not empty it has WIndows on it.........
<xeon`feisty> right... hence non-empty
<awpti> klibido is a nice reader.
<danny30> ubuntu unleashed is a good book to start doing great things whit this wonderfull system
<hume> hi...anyone here knows how to run xephyr with a window manager, like xfce4? i can start xephyr and start applications in it, but no window manager
<void^> ROnewbi2: probably libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<vaio> How do i find out which is my first Drive (grub reinstall)
<elpe> ROnewbi2, try ALSA development package from SuSE
<ubuntuEdgy> it should not be mounted
<emet> I am using Ubuntu
<un4get> so its not possible to install ubuntu without killing my old WIndows data
<awpti> hmm.. now i gotta figure out what php development tool i want to use.
<jmazaredo> anyone know why i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-fuse'"
<lori> hi .. is there someone, who have an asus A6RP laptop?
<Wriest> how do I update my graphics card?
<Karlo> c' qualche italiano?
<jmazaredo> im trying to mount read/write
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio: sod apt-get install gparted
<timo_> 7list
<Me2resh> awpit: you can use zend development environment, or bluefish editor, or quanta plus
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio: thats the easy way , or use fdisk command
<xeon`feisty> no it's possible, it's actually much easier to install ubuntu on a partition after you've installed windows on another partition (as opposed to the other way around)
<un4get> Ok
<awpti> Me2resh: which do you prefer? i'm not a big fan of the zend ide.
<ROnewbi2> void^: thanks, I'll give it a try
<Wriest> how do I update my graphics card?
<vaio> ubuntuEdgy,  i simply cant boot my system i get a error message "Grub Loading....Error 22"
<un4get> can i install ubuntu on another partition without WIndows?
<ROnewbi2> elpe: is that in synaptic ?
<xeon`feisty> un4get: do you know how to use fdisk?
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio: have live cd ?
<danny30> no
<vaio> ubuntuEdgy, i have XP und kubuntu
<vaio> yes i do
<ubuntuEdgy> load it pls
<un4get> in WIndows?
<danny30> so and i
* |ericsson| bounces away: lostlostlost
<vaio> ubuntuEdgy, already did
<elpe> no, it's rpm
<xeon`feisty> in linux terminal
<ubuntuEdgy> boot off the live cd vaio:
<Me2resh> awpti: i like zend more, it autocomplete the code, and highlights syntax errors.
<ubuntuEdgy> ok great
<elpe> send u link on priv
<un4get> xeon`feisty: no... anychance to help out?
<robin_tux_> Hi please I have a real problem
<ubuntuEdgy> grab a terminal and type "sudo grub"
<Wriest> how do I update my graphics card?
<danny30> whit tje rpm packet managment try to install alien package
<robin_tux_> Administration\services is unbootable
<xeon`feisty> sure, one sec while i grab my laptop
<awpti> Zend IDE isn't free, is it? or is it free now?
<danny30> i dont know,you may try to configure the kernel
<un4get> xeon`feisty: u wanna do it on PM? cause my eyes are killing me here...
<Me2resh> awpti: you can download your free trial, it will last for 30 or 50 days
<awpti> ah.
<xeon`feisty> go for it
<Me2resh> awpti: just register at www.zend.com for free
<awpti> maybe i'll just get wine working and install php studio.
<ubuntuEdgy> how do i list the hard drives on my computer "fdisk -l" ?
<Me2resh> awpti: that's a good idea too
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio: done "sudo grub"
<danny30> #quit
<seamus7> Hi... How can I disable a service through the Terminal?
<Me2resh> which mail server works better with ubuntu ?
<vaio> yes
<cjsoftuk> ANyone know how to share devices across a network?
<robinsjostrom> i have just installed a 200gb ata drive and windows says its a 31.3gb drive. does that signal its broken?
<vaio> robinsjostrom,  did u set the jumpers right?
<robin_tux_> robinsjostrom: Testa formatera
<cjsoftuk> I'm trying to share a tape drive across multiple PCs, does anyone know how...?
<cyril_> hi, anyone know a debian package for the software komodo edit ?
<dyrne> robin_tux_: why do you care what windows says?
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio find /boot/grub/stage1
<ROnewbi2> void^: same problem
<hume> anyone knows of how to run xephyr together with a window manager? or resources about xephyr?
<vaio> error 15 "file not found"
<mr> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio: thats ok
<robin_tux_> Whats WRONG if Administration options are unbootable??
<robin_tux_> System\Administration
<seamus7> Hi.. my Services Settings is no longer accessible ... it just shows white ... I had just enabled a service so i think that's the problem ... now I need to disable the service but can't do it through the Services Settings GUI ... can I do it through a terminal or is there a configuration file that I can edit?
<ubuntuEdgy> vaio: join me in #ubnutvai
<tatters> I got a Nvidia fx5200 and using propriatory drivers, I only have a TV as monitor and need to resize screen because my Desktop left hand side and bottom of screen is cut off, I tried the NVTV package but get segmentation fault when run, is there any other options?
<Bibagi> I have Nvidia 6600 GT graphics card.. i want to update my driver what to do now ?
<elpe> ROnewbi2, try rpm to deb converter
<crdlb> Bibagi: on feisty?
<Bibagi> yes
<crdlb> Bibagi: did you enable the restricted driver?
<elpe> ROnewbi2,
<elpe> ROnewbi2, sudo apt-get install alien
<crdlb> using the restricted manager?
<Bibagi> crdlb no i dont know how to do that
<crdlb> Bibagi: system>administration>restricted manager
<crdlb> check the box
<LordTureis> is there anywhere I can get a deb package for pidgin 2.0 beta 7?
<Bibagi> crdlb done
<awpti> i'm gonna give anjuta a try.. looks decent.
<crdlb> Bibagi: it's telling you to reboot right?
<sq89> LordTureis: you're probably safer when compiling it yourself
<Bibagi> crdlb not yet its downloading
<crdlb> ok
<Bibagi> crdlb what to do after downloading ?
<crdlb> Bibagi: nothing, it does everything for you
<LordTureis> k, I'll try that
<crdlb> just reboot when it tells you to
<Bibagi> crdlb gr8 thanks :D
<elpe> awpti, anjute is really fine, nedds some additional packages like autoconf
<stp2007> Hi, a new Ubuntu user here trying to install a wireless PCI card. It has a RaLink RT2500 chipset. I'm running Ubuntu 7.04 so according to the page below the rt2500 driver should already be installed. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500) Yet when I use the System->Administration->Network tool to setup a wireless connection I can't get the wireless connection to work. Any thoughts?
<seamus7> How can I disable a Service? I can't access the GUI interface for Services.
<pascalc> join #ubuntu-se
<awpti> i'm only doing dev work in php.
<awpti> won't need autoconf for that.
<luisbg> anybody knows any good cpu temp looking apps?
<Bibagi> crdlb what extra benefit will i get after installing this ?
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: the the rt cards work but you have to configure wpa munually
<crdlb> Bibagi: 3d support
<crdlb> so you can play 3d games and use beryl
<Bibagi> gr8 :D
<tatters> stp2007: I got same wifi card always worked with Ubuntu have u ntried ifconfig ra0 up?
<UnluckyMike> latters: you use wpa?
<Bibagi> crdlb does this drivers give trouble? as this are kept as restricted :S ?:S:S:S
<seamus7> luisbg: GKrellM
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, tatters, sec. booting ubuntu laptop
<CyberCod> whats a good linux substitute for PageMaker?
<Guest1678> yay
<crdlb> Bibagi: restricted just means they're not open source
* Guest1678 is on live CD
<tatters> UnluckyMike: nope , I only use card for sniffing
<Bibagi> crdlb oh !! now i understood :D
<UnluckyMike> latters: yeah the driver will work for that, wpa won't work unless you manually configure it
<tatters> rt2500 supports packet injection works good with aircrack
<xeon`feisty> has anyone else here "fixed" someone elses computer by installing ubuntu on it before?
<CyberCod> I have
<CyberCod> xeon`feisty:  I've fixed several
<cjsoftuk> Anyone know about sharing devices across the network
<xeon`feisty> haha... good times
<ROnewbi2> elpe: thanks for the help, but I'm sure it's not that; my alsa works fine, I'm running a beta version of a game that was made for ubuntu, so it's already .deb files, no need for alien
<LordTureis> seamus07, are you running beryl or compiz?
<CyberCod> I'm looking for a good program to replace PageMaker
<gonnaeatthat> Hey guys i have a question currently my partition for XP is ntfs and i want to create or convert it to fat32 so i can use thunderbird in linux and windows.  will i lose all the data if i convert it?
<xeon`feisty> what is pagemaker used for?
<xeon`feisty> publishing?
<brydon> I've got install issues (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431808) can anyone help me deal with a pixelated login screen?
<UnluckyMike> gonnaeatthat: ntfs-3g can read and write ntfs
<CyberCod> desktop publishing
<xeon`feisty> :x
<dyrne> soo.. how many feisty users you think are running with crappy default 16 bit settings and never touch hdparm? i mean even slackware doesnt go to 16bit in default install
<gonnaeatthat> UnluckyMike: is that available through synaptic?
<crdlb> CyberCod: have you tried scribus ?
<Braddf0rd> Does anyone know of a good dock for Gnome?
<bokey> !ntfs-3g | gonnaeatthat
<ubotu> gonnaeatthat: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<UnluckyMike> gonnaeatthat: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<crdlb> Braddf0rd: as in os x?
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, not currently using WPA. Just to see if I could get it to connect I had no security on my wireless router.
<gonnaeatthat> okay let me check it out
<xeon`feisty> probably me dyrne... because i dont know what that means
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: what do you usually use
<CyberCod> crdlb: Nope... is it good?
<crdlb> CyberCod: it's a kde app, but it's probably the best for linux
<stp2007> tatters, I haven't tried ifconfig rf0 up. Just tried the command and got a pemission denied message.
<Braddf0rd> crdlb, right
<dyrne> xeon`feisty: i was just curious. every machine ive installed on so far has been 16 bit.  do like 'hdparm /dev/hda'
<robin_tux_> How do I start DBUS?
<crdlb> Braddf0rd: are you running a composite manager? (beryl, compiz)
<gonnaeatthat> UnluckyMike: do you happen to dual boot?
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, for security, no default because its a new wireless router. Will use some kind of security but I want to get the ubuntu laptop connecting first.
<gonnaeatthat> I am dual booting and hoping this won't be a pain in the arse to set up dual OS email
<CyberCod> crdlb: awesome... thanks
<Braddf0rd> crdlb, Compiz
<UnluckyMike> gonnaeatthat: unfortunatly my wife uses windows
<xeon`feisty> says 0 default 16 bit
<gonnaeatthat> lol unlucky i have to have windows :) so i understand
<CyberCod> now I've got the same question, but for Quark
<crdlb> Braddf0rd: try avant-window-navigator and kiba-dock
<robin_tux_> How do I start DBUS?
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: if you use wpa personal tkip i have a shell script that will set it all up for you
<bokey> robin_tux_, invoke-rc.d dbus start
<acid_phyre> is ubuntu 7.04 the newest?
<dyrne> xeon`feisty: see
<xeon`feisty> what does that mean for me?
<Braddf0rd> crdlb, I think I checked out Kiba-Dock, but I'll go make sure. Thx, I'll probably be back.
<LordTureis> brydon, when you get "can't access tty; job control turned off" message, it is usually a boot problem
<acid_phyre> why dont ubuntu site have 6.10?
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, I'd appreciate the source for reference at least.
<h4wk0> !dbush | robin_tux_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h4wk0> !dbus | robin_tux_
<robin_tux_> bokey: Thank you sooo much!!! :-D
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: can you accept files?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brydon> lord....well I get both, pixelated screen, and tty, they seem to alternate
<bokey> np robin_tux_
<robin_tux_> :] 
<awpti> hmm
<gonnaeatthat> who was asking about pagemaker alternative?
<dyrne> xeon`feisty: do like sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hda   my slack results by default with cheap hd are 1190mb/sec  for cache and disk reads 80 mb/sec
<[Jonne] > I've been using Ubuntu for a while now, and i never had an issue with wireless on this laptop. After today's update it stopped working. Is there anything i can do to fix it? it's an intel 3945ABG...
<Guest1678> So I already have my (NTFS) hard drive partitioned from a previous install of ubuntu, (I dual booted) if I install 7.4 on that ext3 partition what will it do in regards to the boot loader? I don't want to lose access to my installation of Windows ><
<Guest1678> http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/3936/screenshotinstallbt6.png
<acid_phyre> so is ubuntu 7.04 the newest or is edgy still?
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, dunno never tried with irc. Setting seems to be ok though, give it a try.
<awpti> i can't find any files to support php w/ anjuta
<Lbawinowns> Can someone help me mount my drive, the normal "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/hda1" doesn't work, this time.
<gonnaeatthat> [Jonne] : try here http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<gonnaeatthat> [Jonne] : I am running the same card and feisty already configured it for me, i take it you have a dell 1505?
<seamus7> Hi... anyone else having problems with System/Administration/Services after recent updates ... mine appears blank.. just a white empty window ... when I open it.
<xeon`feisty> dyrne: my cache reads 483mb/sec and disk reads 14.43 mb/sec
<strabes> Lbawinowns: what is the error you recieve
<tatters> I use TV out Nvidia fx5200  running NVTV returns --->.. failed to open device Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dyrne> xeon`feisty: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2000/06/29/hdparm.html    fyi
<xeon`feisty> dyrne: (i'm using /dev/sda)
<un4get> xeon`feisty: how about that help we talked about in PM?
<xeon`feisty> i pmed you like 3 hours ago
<Lbawinowns> strabes: It works but I really can't do anything with the drive, i can just see it and there is a lost+found folder in there with red cross on it
<stp2007> tatters, any idea why ifconfig ra0 up generates a permissions denied error?
<un4get> me to...
<UnluckyMike> run as sudo stp
<tatters> stp2007: trry sudo
<SlicerDicer-> is it possible to leave all my raids intact and transition over to ubuntu without having to redo all my software raid stuff?
<jexd> what packages in synaptic do i need to delete to get mozilla-mplayer working? it is the player that shows up on pages embedded with video, but it doesn't actually play... it just says "Getting Playlist" for a second and then "Stopped" where it, appropriately enough, stops
<xeon`feisty> dyrne: this is for hda drives with intel... i'm using feisty x64 amd with sda harddrive
<UnluckyMike> stp for some reason you arent in the user list for me
<bokey> future versions of sudo will be called shudo
<strabes> Lbawinowns: what is the filesystem of the driev?
<stp2007> <--- new linux/ubuntu user here - syntax for sudo?
<un4get> check your PM now...
<[Jonne] > gonnaeatthat: it's a hp laptop. I picked this wireless card because it's well supported by linux. I never had to do anything special to get it to work, but today it just stopped working
<UnluckyMike> sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<LordTureis> seamus7: are you, by chance, running compiz or beryl (as opposed to the default metacity/kwin)?
<bokey> m$ already patented for sudo. so can't use that. :0
<Lbawinowns> strabes - oh! It's ext3 according to that GNOME partition-program, but fstab says its vfat :-(
<graelb> hi
<seamus7> LordTureis: no... i recently enabled lm_sensors in Services and that was when the problem began.
<graelb> I don't suppose any one could help me with trying to get xubuntu to run level 3?
<gonnaeatthat> [Jonne] : did you release and refresh router?
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: you get the file request?
<gonnaeatthat> [Jonne] : with some routers they need the occasional release and refresh
<strabes> Lbawinowns: what does "sudo fdisk -l" say it is
<exerd> join my chan please strabes
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, yes, for some reason i cant close or accept the dialog at my end, give me a sec...
<strabes> exerd: what is your channel? Do i know you?
<exerd> strabes: im robinsjostrom
<[Jonne] > gonnaeatthat: my girlfriend is using the internet just fine, (she's on a windows laptop, though)
<Lbawinowns> strabes : /dev/sda1               1         464     3507808+  83  Linux
<[Jonne] > and the router runs openWRT
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, could you try that again please
<Lbawinowns> hmm, it just says that the system is linux :?
<gonnaeatthat> hmm mine did that not to long ago and it required me to reload unregistered drivers
<strabes> Lbawinowns: that means it's ext3
<[Jonne] > i'll try that
<kayku> Hi everyone!!
<strabes> Lbawinowns: you can't just do "sudo mkdir /media/whatever && sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/whatever" ??
<Lbawinowns> oh, so I must say to my sudo mount blabla that it should be ntfs?
<[Jonne] > needs a reboot
<kermitus> wow I really like ubuntu's auto update feature.
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: when you download the file open it and edit it to match your setting for wpa and it will start up your device. if all works well then you can run it at startup
<andres__> #UBUNTU-ES
<kayku> I am here first time, just nice to meet you !
<thebillywayne> !hi | kayef
<ubotu> kayef: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<[Jonne] > brb (unless i either fixed the problem, or if my wired adapter breaks too ;) )
<thebillywayne> !hi | kayku
<ubotu> kayku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: you having problems?
<Lbawinowns> strabes - what is /dev/sdaX  Should I substitute that with something?
<UnluckyMike> brb
<kayku> thank you, just getting used to everything...
<awpti> hmm..
<awpti> time to install doom2 and give it a go :)
<neverblue> im having an issue with an apache install, I have both apache2 and apache-perl, how can I get rid of apache2 AND apache-perl entirely?
<strabes> Lbawinowns: /dev/ is where devices are. you have to mount them somewhere in your filesystem, usually somewhere in /media. you have to create the folder first though. Replace the X with the number of the drive that you want to mount in "sudo fdisk -l"
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, yes, some issue with my preferences set to ask me where I want to download stuff. I've changed it to a specific directory, will abort the current request and could you send it one last time. thanks
<catlix> hello
<ubuntuEdgy> hi
<linuxmen> hi
<Garnol> ive got a dual core processor by intel  .. i think my ubuntu dapper 6.06 deosnt use both cores ... how can i make sure it does ??
<brydon> can anyone help me get past a pixelated, unreadable login screen post-install? No idea about next step....
<brydon> (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431808)
<gonnaeatthat> hey guys where do programs usually install in linux i need to find an ini file for thunderbird
<J-_> hey is there a yahoo messenger voice variant, or even a client that connect to yahoo voice??
<J-_> that'll*
<Lbawinowns> strabes: the folder exists, and nope, it wont work if I just type "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/whatever" it just created the invisible partition with only lost+found folder in
<ubuntuEdgy> that will*
<neverblue> J-_, maybe try kopete
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: Hey I will have you know I got everything working, including the wireless pcmcia card (the belkin) :) thanks again for your pointers!
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: no problem
<J-_> neverblue: I'm on gnome =)
<neverblue> J-_, so
<Garnol> ive got a dual core processor by intel  .. i think my ubuntu dapper 6.06 deosnt use both cores ... how can i make sure it does ??
<linuxmen> I1m love you gnome
<strabes> Lbawinowns: are you sure you have the right partition number
<void^> gourdin: that's likely going to be in ~/.mozilla, or probably ~/.thunderbird, i don't use it myself.
<gonnaeatthat> ok
<linuxmen> Vocs conhecem o site Desktop Livre?
<Lbawinowns> strabes: yes
<aubade> Eh, anyone actually recommend ext3 over ReiserFS(3)?
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, Now there isn't an option to accept the download. Sorry havent used irc much. Easily be a config/settings problem.
<gourdin> void^: gggnnfff ?
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: i'm not sure, but if you not registered with nickserv it may not let you donwload the file.
<kermitus> Unluckymike: I was even luckey enough to learn fdisk via terminal, and partitioned and formatted my usb drive.. lol graphical programs are sweet... but terminal was pretty fun too
<Hobophobic> Can someone help? i'm trying to build svn kiba-dock but keep having unmet dependencies, not sure where to get the packages
<void^> gourdin: ah, sorry, mistab, was meant for gonnaeatthat
<gourdin> void^: :)
<agus> algun espaol?
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: sounds like a good time
<Garnol> ive got a dual core processor by intel  .. i think my ubuntu dapper 6.06 deosnt use both cores ... how can i make sure it does ??
<stp2007> UnluckyMike, I think I'm registered with Nickserv.
<linuxmen> yeap
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: yeah helps when I got my ubuntu bible next to me :)
<UnluckyMike> stp2007: "/join #unluckymike"
<rbanff1> Hi folks. Is there a trick to make the wireless of my HP dv6205us work? I can see the networks and try to join them, but, so far, no success. BTW, is this the right channel?
<void^> Garnol: look at /proc/cpuinfo
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: before my accident I was pretty good with linux.. im starting all over again, with a greater appriciation though. I am having a blast
<seamus7> Anyone know why System/Admin/Services would stop working ... when I click to open Services I get a blank white window ... I have to Force Quit... thus I can't enable or disable services in that way.
<dinochopins> hi all
<Garnol> void^: this is a comman right ??
<dinochopins> i run apt-get -f install
<Samuli^> hi all
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: thats good linux should be fun
<kermitus> Anyone got any ideas on installing ubuntu to a external usb drive?
<Samuli^> what is the difference between nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<dinochopins> but it suggested 1 newly installed, 2 to remove and 3 not upgraded
<void^> Garnol: a (virtual) textfile. a command might be 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'.
<UnluckyMike> kermitus: there is some info on the forum about that
<dinochopins> what if i just want to install and not to remove any packages ?
<hdxx> Samuli^: i think glx-new is beta version, but i'm not sure
<Garnol> void^: now i saw it ^^ ..
<sgtmattbaker> hello, I modified one of my python scripts and now none of the changes I made to it are being used when I run it from the terminal.  What is going on
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: i actually formatted my laptop drive.. running 100% linux.. :) i am forceing myself to relearn this oS if it kills me
<kermitus> UnluckyMike: ahh sweet thanks, I will check the forums
<Braddf0rd> I installed Kiba-Dock and it shows up and everything, but when I open the app it shows a black space with nothing on it... had to kill it to see my bottom panel
<Garnol> void^: i dont understand what is written there .. :( ..
<dinochopins> there are many broken dependencies ... and ubuntu suggest to run apg-get -f install.. and the i don't want to take any suggestion to remove the packages
<Garnol> void^: it says something about Genuine Intel ..
<Garnol> i have a centrino duo
<[Jonne] > thanks gonnaeatthat, it worked :)
<void^> Garnol: if it says "cpu cores: 2" and you get 2 almost identical blobs of text you have 2 running cores.
<[Jonne] > i didn't realise those intel drivers were restricted too, i thought it was open source already
<gonnaeatthat> [Jonne] : it happens sometimes, my two year old hit the keyboard a million times and i lost network everything lol
<gonnaeatthat> thats only way I could fix that
<Garnol> void^: it doesnt even talks about cpu cores .. so it doesnt use both of em
<gonnaeatthat> [Jonne] : with the intel 3945 the disconnect and reconnect is not perfect yet either
<[Jonne] > hmm, the only 2-year old on my computer is me, so i guess i just screwed up i guess ;)
<yim> hello
<Garnol> void^: do you know how to activate the second core ??
<__Ace__> anyone here that can help me with odccm? (svn co https://synce.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/synce/trunk/odccm doesnt work for me)
<brydon> Any suggestions to get past a pixelated, unreadable login screen post-install?
<yim> i need help hopfully i could get some here cause over at the gentoo asshol channel the do not help you
<luisbg> what's the best way to install the flash player for firefox in ubuntu?
<void^> Garnol: what kernel are you running? 'uname -r'
<[Jonne] > actually, it broke when i tried Nexuiz. Maybe it's a problem with that game
<Garnol> void^: 2.6.15-23-386
<Stormx2> brydon: Odd. Some kinda of strange resolution?
<void^> Garnol: ah. you'll have to install an -smp kernel
<yim> how do i install this on my pc
<shwag> i just tried the VNC remote desktop and it is WAY too slow over the internet. Is there another option is thats better ?
<Garnol> void^: do you have a tutorial ?? (you know im newbee ^^)
<HymnToLife> Garnol, sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Garnol> ok
<brydon> Stormx2: I suppose but no clue how to move forward. ctrl-atl-F1 and that shell is pixelated as well
<yim> how do i install this on my pc
<Garnol> void^: are there anythings i have to pay attention on ??
<T2-AE1> Hi, every one.
<Stormx2> brydon: Very strange. Do you have a very old / very new video card? strange monitor?
<yim> hi i need help
<rogue780|laptop> I tried to install vmware-player, and although it works, every time I try to use apt for anything else it tries to configure the subnet or whatnot...then it exits with errors. how do I make apt forget that it *needs* to continue trying to install vmware?
<brydon> Stormx2: I posted more details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431808
<brydon> Stormx2: No, entire machine is less than 3 months old
<T2-AE1> Have any one install ubuntu on AUSU T2-AE1?
<brydon> Stormx2: I was running fedora core on it and decided today was the day to switch
<yim> how do i install this on my pc
<brydon> Stormx2: regretting that right now
<__Ace__> uh, did someone respond to me? (how to scroll up in irssi?)
<UnluckyMike> fedora is crud...in my opinion
<luisbg> what's the best way to install the flash player for firefox in ubuntu?
<obi-1> hello
<rogue780|laptop> I get the errors "Errors were encountered while processing:
<rogue780|laptop>  vmware-player
<rogue780|laptop> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rogue780|laptop> "
<Stormx2> brydon: Please condense all your posts into one. You're more likely to get help then
<Stormx2> !paste | rogue780|laptop
<ubotu> rogue780|laptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rogue780|laptop> oops my bad. didn't mean to flood
<obi-1> could anyone pint me in teh right direction for coniguring an ldap server
<brydon> UnluckyMike: that's why I'm trying to get this machine to ubuntu
<obi-1> point me
<brydon> Stormx2: you mean repost as new topic?
<acid_phyre> is 7.04 the newest or is 6.10 still?
<dyrne> luisbg: either use the package or just download the plugin and drop in ~/.mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or whatever.. those paths might not be exactly correct
<void^> Garnol: well, just apt-get an smp-capable kernel and boot it. not sure about the package name, that has changed a little in the recent releases
<rogue780|laptop> 7.04
<Stormx2> brydon: No. Incorporate all your posts into the first post, then delete them
<acid_phyre> so i should just get 7.04 then?
<luisbg> dyrne, for linux ppc too?
<Garnol> void^: its already downloading .. k then i will reboot after the install ..
<stfxdick> hello all, I have a problem with my contrast of my computer
<Stormx2> brydon: Did the live cd exhibit this behavior?
<cjsoftuk> Han anyone here used nbd or gnbd before and could walk me through setting it up
<cjsoftuk> *Has
<dyrne> luisbg: hmm.. not sure
<brydon> Stormx2: I didn't try the live cd on this system, should I?
<Stormx2> brydon: Should have done. Did you use the alt cd for installing, then?
<seamus7> How can I reset Services to default???
<T2-AE1> Have any one install ubuntu on AUSU T2-AE1?
<shinao1> does anyone know the root password on ubuntu installation discs?
<sdfasdfawef> whats a good simple gui based FTP client for gnome?
<stfxdick> you all know how ubuntu's contrast goes darker and darker until black as a screen saver? well now its still half way between dark and light. anyway i can fix it?
<Acidz0r> seamus7, to default?
<dyrne> anyone made an optimization script like a gui using zenity or something for speeding up default settings and using update-rc.d to remove unwanted stuff? i was thinking about making one
<brydon> Stormx2: Yes, I thought I need that for raid support
<Stormx2> shinao1: Use sudo, it won't ask for your password. You can use su - too I think.
<Stormx2> brydon: i don't know, really
<acid_phyre> so is 7.04 better then 6.10?
<stfxdick> do any here know how i can fix the contrast? i am using 6.10
<acid_phyre> like gui wise
<seamus7> Acidz0r: well when I go to Services I get a blank white window and must Force Quit .... I had just enabled a service prior to this problem .... is there a way of disabling services through the terminal or via a directory or fie?
<seamus7> file?
<brydon> Stormx2: can you delete replies in forum?
<shinao1> yes it wont Stormx2 but im trying to use the live session to mount a laptop hdd and copy stuff off to a usb removable drive. it mounts the partiton a readonly for root, im trying to make it accessible to the ubuntu user
<Possum> shinao1, sudo -i to get a root shell
<Stormx2> brydon: Go to edit, there should be a delete option in there...
<Stormx2> shinao1: fat32?
<shinao1> thanks Possum
<Possum> np
<shinao1> Stormx2: ntfs
<Acidz0r> seamus7, try with rcconf
<Stormx2> shinao1: You'd need to set up ntfs-3g
<Possum> shinao1, oh, ntfs? good luck... look at ntfs-3g
<UnluckyMike> shinao1: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<seamus7> Acidz0r: ok i'm installing that now
<zootm> can't you mount NTFS through ntfs-3g just by clicking it in nautilus now?
<shinao1> i just wan to mount so that i can copy off of it
<stfxdick> do anyone here know how to switch the contrast in ubuntu?
<stfxdick> i am living in the dark here
<zootm> i guess i've possibly missed an important part of this
<art_> hello ppl
<shinao1> does the live session have ntfs-3g ?
<Stormx2> shinao1: To it, or from it? read only is fine if you're not making changes
<strabes> shinao1: no
<zootm> shinao1: Should do?
<Kubuntu> What do I do when the trash disapears?
<shinao1> from it
<art_> what i need t do to run ragnarok online under ubuntu 6.10?
<Stormx2> shinao1: No, but you can install it into the live session
<Possum> shinao1, if you just wanna mount it readonly, I *think* you can chmod the directory... I'm not sure about that
<shinao1> i want to copy from it
<Stormx2> shinao1: read only is sufficient then. Why do you need rw?
<zootm> shinao1: Ignore me, these people know better than me
<kermitus> anyone got any tips on a good web dev editor? I am useing blufish, but the css stuff could be better.. any ideas on something better for css stuff?
<voraistos> hi people. do you know where i can find a page or something talking about mobile wireless cards supported in the kernel ? such as atheros based ones, etc .. ?
<seamus7> Acidz0r: do you think I ought to leave the defaults as is when i run rcconf?
<strabes> shinao1: then you're fine. ubuntu can read ntfs by default, but it can't write to it without ntfs-3g
<shinao1> i need the normal liveuser to be able to search the drive
<shinao1> and entrr it
<shinao1> enter*
<Stormx2> kermitus: Hmm, I just use gedit myself. I'll have a look for you now.
<zootm> kermitus: I tend to just use a text editor and the Web Developer extension for Firefox
<strabes> voraistos: http://www.atheros.com/news/linux.html
<shinao1> when it mounts i get permission denied from nautilus
<Kubuntu> Any good sites that can tell me how to setup beryl?
<Kubuntu> #ops
<strabes> Kubuntu: wiki.beryl-project.org
<Stormx2> !beryl | Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zootm> kermitus: Nvu might be alright, it's based on Firefox
<Possum> kermitus, if you want something in the terminal with syntax hilighting, etc., try vim or emacs (if I say just one I'll get flamed)
<zootm> kermitus: Well, Gecko, but you know what I mean
<voraistos> cheers strabes. i need to buy a new one as the linux drivers provided with mine sucks ass, and no ndiswrapper ever on my machine :P
<zootm> here's a random question
<robinsjostrom> i installed ubuntu with grub and i didnt get to choose it when starting my computer it did just boot up windows
<brydon> Stormx2: just tried booting a livecd (6.10) that I have and I get the exact same issue
<seamus7> Acidz0r: I can't remember if bootclean, avahi-daemon, bootlogd, hdparm, laptop-mode, etc. are necessary ... they're disabled by default in rcconf ... i guess i'm a bit afraid of making things worse... any encouraging words here?
<zootm> does Rhythmbox lock up completely for anyone else when accessing "Properties" of a file?
<kermitus> zootm: well i use a text editor too.. i need something that can add css declartion stuff.. kind of a cheat sheet..
<strabes> voraistos: then buy an intel/PRO wireless. they have full support
<strabes> voraistos: out of the box
<zootm> kermitus: Visual Studio has completion for CSS ;)
<kermitus> Zoomt oh i have been useing emacs
<art_> what i need t do to run ragnarok online under ubuntu 6.10?
<zootm> kermitus: I don't know any other editors that do, though, I think that NetBeans *might* but that's a bit heavyweight for what you want
<aubade> Alright folks, never had to dual-boot before -- will just be a temp thing. So, err.. is there an order of things installation-wise, will Windows overwrite Grub if I threw it in hd0?
<kermitus> does vis studio or macromedia dreamweaver work good on linux?
<DaSkreech> can someone give me some assitance
<dduong> art_:  What you need to do is install wine.  Here is a link: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=928
<Stormx2> brydon: 7.04?
<EverythingEvil2> so is it sacreligious if i try mint?
<zootm> kermitus: As far as I'm aware neither of them work at all, I was joking I'm afraid!
<kermitus> i normally use dreamweaver cs3 for cheat sheet stuff.. but was not sure if it would work well on ubuntu
<DaSkreech>  I just require a Net connection (;-)) the abilty to change your resolution above 800x600 and java
<kermitus> lol
<EverythingEvil2> i heard kubuntu 7.04 isnt as good as ubuntu 7.04
<neverblue> how can I add an & on a cli to launch an app with sudo ?
<gonnaeatthat> how do i remove a partition with just a lost and found folder? i wanted that to be my main partition but it is not being used and other partition is 90% full
<voraistos> strabes: hmm no, i used to have one and i needed to patch the kernel to make it work for some reason. and "alternative" drivers dont work with it. i used to have a pcmcia nec atheros based card, but no pcmcia on my new laptop.
<brydon>  Stormx2: no 6.10, I don't have a 7.04 livecd kicking around
<aubade> EverythingEvil2: I also heard that cats pwn dogs.
<T2-AE1> Have any one install ubuntu on AUSU T2-AE1?
<stojance> To whom can I talk to about a VERY serious bug!?
<RedACE> System -> Administration -> Network -> DNS -> Search domains. I enter a handful of domains in here and they appear in /etc/resolve.conf. But later I check and they're gone. I suspect the dhcpclient is removing them when it recreates this file. Is there a way to fix this?
<EverythingEvil2> aubade, well, i mean with all the drivers and codec stuff
<aubade> Seriously though, it's a matter of taste.
<stojance> RedACE: here you go
<strabes> voraistos: you used to have one what? intel PRO/Wireless?
<Stormx2> brydon: Verified the iso, checked the cd for defects?
<stojance> RedACE has the bug!!!
<DaSkreech> http://mathsnet.net/algebra/a32.html
<voraistos> strabes: yep
<RedACE> ?
<stojance> RedACE: do this
<kermitus> stormx2 what were you looking for?
<DaSkreech> IF someone with Java installed could go to that site
<strabes> voraistos: they work out of the box now; i have one...
<Kubuntu> I think Kubuntu is better, gnome looks bad.
<kermitus> its too bad bbedit dont work on linux
<stojance> argh... this channel is cramped... can I PM you?
<stojance> RedACE ^^
<letharion> neverblue: U could use screen
<RedACE> sure
<stojance> ok
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu: Wonderful. Join #kubuntu
<neverblue> letharion, an example?
<neverblue> say using gedit?
<EverythingEvil2> im not saying kde vs gnome
<Acidz0r> seamus7, if you are not sure of wich daemons to shut down leave 'em marked, just disable the ones you don't need.
<Stormx2> kermitus: A nice css editor for you :P
<strabes> Kubuntu: yay!!!
<T2-AE1>                                   Have any one install ubuntu on AUSU T2-AE1?
<EverythingEvil2> just mint vs kubuntu in ease of use
<voraistos> strabes i know, but its the old mini pci as well, and still i need something with more.. functionalities. for ntwork exploration and security issues.
<letharion> neverblue: Just to clarify, you want to run a graphical program from a terminal, but also close the terminal?
<strabes> voraistos: ok then go for it
<kermitus> stormx2: oh sweet, let me know if you find one, I am looking too
<letharion> neverblue: Without killing the program
<neverblue> letharion, negative
<neverblue> sudo gedit mytext.conf &
<sgray> myth tv comes pre packaged now with 7.04
<neverblue> something like that
<Stormx2> neverblue: gksudo
<sgray> does it usually work with default install
<stojance> RedACE: are you registered to Freenode?
<RedACE> yes
<DaSkreech> http://mathsnet.net/algebra/a32.html
<neverblue> Stormx2, seems like there are alot of sudos :)
<RedACE> -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<RedACE> * services. sets mode +e RedACE
<neverblue> gksudo, sudo, and what else?
<Kubuntu> How can I capture the screen (ion a movie)?
<brussel_> what's the name of the grep that does aproximations by one or two chars?
<stojance> RedACE: then ok...
<Stormx2> neverblue: sudo and gksudo are the ones you need to worry about.
<neverblue> k, thanks Stormx2
<brussel_> or is that an option of grep?
<letharion> Kubuntu: If you use vlc there's a builtin function for that. Ksnapshot can also be used
<kermitus> hmm i wounder if there is something like bbedit for linux.. sort of a knock off
<DaSkreech> letharion: to make a movie?
<Possum> brussel_, you can do something like grep [Ee] xample is that what you want?
<robinsjostrom> strabes: join again i need some help
<sgray> any have any guides to setup myth tv
<gonnaeatthat> what the easiest way to reinstall ubuntu? lol
<brussel_> possum, naw, there's a versiion of grep that does it automatically
<letharion> DaSkreech: To capture a screen
<gonnaeatthat> i gotta fix these partitions bad
<DaSkreech> gonnaeatthat: With the CD :)
<RedACE> put the CD in and reboot?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have Java Installed?
<gonnaeatthat> lol
<RedACE> same way you installed..
<dyrne> gonnaeatthat: before you reinstall.. what is the problem?
<UnluckyMike> DaSkreech: yes
<stojance> Guys should I talk to Canonical about this bug? It is very serious and no one seems to care about solving it! I have the solution, don't worry!!!
<gonnaeatthat> dyrne let me take a screenshot to show ya :)
<Possum> brussel_, hmm... dunno about that.. you can do -i if you just wanna ignore case >.>
<DaSkreech> UnluckyMike: can you check something for me quickly?
<UnluckyMike> DaScreech: maybe
<DaSkreech> stojance: Submit the patch then
<brussel_> possum, i think it's probably agrep
<RedACE> stojance: have you messaged me? I don't see anything.
<stojance> RedACE: yup
<Stormx2> stojance: Explain.
<obi-1> hello
<DaSkreech> UnluckyMike: http://mathsnet.net/algebra/a32.html can you go to that website
<brussel_> possum, i forgot that man -k grep would give me the names of all the various greps
<RedACE> I didn't get it
<seamus7> Anyone having a problem when trying to access System/Admin/Services???
<dinochopins> hi all
<Possum> brussel_, Heh, yea it does :P
<RedACE> ./j #stojance-redace
<dinochopins> i've got error in my installation saying cannot resolve hostname
<stojance> Stormx2: It's very easy! There is a package that needs to be added for installation in the Live CD
<dinochopins> "trying localhost.localdomain... failed "
<DaSkreech> UnluckyMike: When it loads press Answer twice and tell me if it goes off the edge of the screen
<dinochopins> if i type hostname -f
<dinochopins> it says "abc-desktop"
<Stormx2> stojance: Which package, and why is it necessary?
<dinochopins> how can I change my hostname ?
<obi-1> does anybody know the command for changind an ldap users password
<UnluckyMike> DaScreech, doesn't look like anything is amiss
<DaSkreech> dinochopins: Permanently ?
<DaSkreech> obi-1: slappasswd as far as I know
<DaSkreech> UnluckyMike: What resolotin are you running at?
<UnluckyMike> 1400x900
<DaSkreech> Resolution
<brydon> Stormx2: cd check passed, reposted clean post...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=431950
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> UnluckyMike: Ok
<stojance> Stormx2: Most of the ADSL users don't get the dns servers good... something erases them from /etc/resolv.conf
<DaSkreech> I can't put the computers here above 800x600
<gonnaeatthat> dyrne: look at this partition setup somehow i hosed it and need to redo to make room the 13 gig partition has only a lost+ found folder
<gonnaeatthat> dyrne: http://www.gonnaeatthat.net/wp-content/uploads/Images/Screenshot--dev-sda%20-%20GParted.png
<DaSkreech> I think that may be the problem
<josh__> I believe the hostname file is under /etc/hostname
<stojance> Stormx2: that's why a Package must be added for default installation in the Live CD...
<stojance> Stormx2: it's called resolvconf
<RedACE> the dhcp client rewrites resolv.conf
<dinochopins> DaSreech: yupe... cause I need to turn the box into a server :)
<POVaddct> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RedACE> there's an option to disable rewriting part of it, iirc
<Ranpha1> can somebody help me with grub? I have a LVm with encryption and i screwed up grub
<DaSkreech> dinochopins: edit /etc/hostname and reboot
<gonnaeatthat> dyrne: I thought when i setup the partition it would leave all the space available after my swap, but broke into two partitions
<DaSkreech> or sudo hostname <newname>
<dinochopins> DaSkreech : restart the network or reboot ?
<josh__> I read about a live cd called supergrub, I think, that is deisgned to detect installations
<DaSkreech> UnluckyMike: Thanks I will have to write the page providers and ask them to review that
<Ranpha1> josh_ i ahve knoppix no but grub can't find anything
<DaSkreech> dinochopins: either
<UnluckyMike> DaScreech; no problem
<dinochopins> DaSkreech : will do that, thanks :)
<dinochopins> josh__ : thanks... the solution also has been solved by DaSkreech :)
<josh__> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<sNixx> hiya
<wirelessmonkey> hello
<sgray> what is the best way to install mythtv
<sNixx> :D i have quite a big issue with installing ubuntu (or even running it from cd) basically it says it cannot find any display
<sgray> from add programs?
<basstard> n #internets
<wirelessmonkey> sNixx: What video card do you have?
<sgray> it says it is download ing the files
<art_> dduong: i can run ro from cd (whit rpiv serv patch) or i need to install it again?
<josh__> sNixx when it hits the command line, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the display driver to vesa
<wirelessmonkey> sNixx: Do you get to the command line?
<sNixx> its a pci geforce 5500, i know its not exactly uber but it should work and did work in past versions prior to 6.x if i remember when i tried it last
<Hobophobic> Anyone know an easy way to install GTK+?
<josh__> then type startx
<sgray> anyone know how to get mythtv going
<gonnaeatthat> UnluckyMike: got enough energy to help again :) i need help repartitioning check this out  http://www.gonnaeatthat.net/wp-content/uploads/Images/Screenshot--dev-sda%20-%20GParted.png
<sNixx> ah ok josh__ i will try that
<source> Hello
<asherZ> hi i just installed beryl and added beryl-manager to sessions but i dont see the diamond in panel or beryls affects
<skyhook> hey if I uninstall wine will it delete all the programs that I installed with it?
<letharion> skyhook: Not automatically
<wirelessmonkey> sNixx: PM me if that won't work for you, I'll send you instructions for installing the nvidia drivers
<source> Im looking for some help......... Completely NEW at linux
<Hobophobic> asherZ: run beryl-manager
<letharion> skyhook: You need to remove .wine to do that
<neverblue> need some direction in setting up apache2 in ubuntu, so I have a sites-available in /etc/apache2/, now is this a required "virtual host", and I need to add another "vh", or should I just change it appropriately?
<skyhook> letharion: so if I delete that folder after I uninstall all will be gone and as good as new?
<wirelessmonkey> source: what's up?
<sNixx> ok, well if i can get into the system its all good, i might be back:O
<neverblue> seems each apache install can be very different, by what #apache tells me
<asherZ> Hobophobic how from applications> settings> beryl?
<letharion> skyhook: Basically, y. What is it you wish to accomplish?
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue:  you need a new VH for each distinct site.
<Hobophobic> in terminal or alt + F2
<asherZ> says could not open location
<skyhook> letharion: i tried installing steam and it didnt really work for me and im dual booting so, not really worth the effort to get it to work, so i want to get rid of it
<wimdows> any good guides on starting development on ubuntu?
<priich> is there any way to get xorg to release back some memory ? it uses ridiculous amounts and makes my other apps crash because of not enough memory..
<yagami_> hi, is it possible to install the old nvidia-glx proprietary driver on my old geforce fx card and get beryl to work with it?
<asherZ> i done alt +F2 then typed beryl-manager
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue:  actually, not technically true, but helpful...
<Hobophobic> did you install beryl-manager?
<asherZ> like sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<Hobophobic> sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<asherZ> oops ^
<asherZ> ^
<Hobophobic> then run it from terminal
<letharion> skyhook: Then y, do what I said before :)
<yagami_> umm...anyone/
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, just to clarify, I have a <vh *> tag beginning the file, so I would need to add to that tag, or create a <vh new> tag, to say, point to a users dir?
<skyhook> letharion: okay thanks
<skyhook> :)
<source> I just started at linux yesterday
<neverblue> also, how do I restart apache2?
<source> and installed ubuntu on a laptop
<source> however... I've been studying it for a while
<asherZ> thanks it works how could i remove the big logo from panel but enable manager?
<neverblue> sudo /etc/init.d ?? restart ?
<source> ok... for a start
<source> whats beryl, XGL, etc?
<source> tc?
<source> <source> d
<source> desktop managers?
<Hobophobic> just right click on the logo and exit, it'll still be running
<source> whats the difference?
<asherZ> thanks
<source> whats compys?
<msingh> is there a way to install ubuntu without having any cd media?
<zootm> source: don't worry about XGL. Beryl/Compiz are window managers which add fancy special effects
<drew> is there a linux *.rar prog?
<Myrtti> !enter | source
<ubotu> source: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zootm> source: Compiz and Beryl are basically the same thing
<source> ok
<krishghosh> msingh: usb, directly from the net
<asherZ> should i force remdering platform nVidia under advanced beryl options?
<source> And whats better? Beryl? Compiz?
<asherZ> rendering* i have nv 6800
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue: sudo /path/to/apache2/binary/ restart
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, that doesnt work
<zootm> neverblue: sudo apache2ctl restart
<neverblue> zootm?
<letharion> drew: there's an "unrar" terminal application, and I believe some GUI-program that interact with it
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue: I'm confused about your vh setup
<msingh> krishghosh, ok, i have a small usb .. and an internet connection. could i download a small bootstrap version of ubuntu and do a net install?
<drew> letharion: that's the name, couldn't remember it, thank u
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, its just a normal new install setu
<zootm> neverblue: The command I said there should restart apache2
<neverblue> yes, zootm its unusual though :)
<source> And wich one is better? Beryl or Compiz?
<krishghosh> msingh: yes, but you would need a broadband connection ideally
<Jarekb84> how do i navigate to desktop in terminal?
<Ix0s> source, Beryl
<mon^rch> source: compiz
<source> thanks Ix0s
<msingh> krishghosh, that is no problem. Where should i start?
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue: may I pm an example?
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, i have a default fle in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Hobophobic> you shouldn't need to force any rendering asherZ
<letharion> Jarekb84: cd ~/Desktop
<neverblue> sure wirelessmonkey pm me
<zootm> neverblue: There's probably an init script for it too, yeah, it just comes with its own control app - man apache2ctl will tell you more stuff you can do with it
<source> huh? why is that mon-rch?
<deCon> i need some help sorting out some in-firefox videos...i think the plugins and beryl are having a bug
<neverblue> zootm, what happened to sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart?
<zootm> source: Beryl has fancier effects and Compiz is more stable. They are basically the same thing, though, and they're merging the two programs back together
<neverblue> thats why I thought it was unusualy
<krishghosh> msingh: start here:- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797.html
<neverblue> unusual*
<mon^rch> source: it "feels" smoother... beryl has more "toys" and a better config..
<zootm> neverblue: As far as I'm aware that works too?
<alistair_blunt> deCon: i've the same problem with firefox and mozilla and totem
<neverblue> negative
<neverblue> its listed in /etc/init.d
<neverblue> but a restart/start/stop does nothing
<msingh> krishghosh, that's from 2004..
<source> so... compiz is smoother, however beryl has more "power toys" right?
<slogeo> I'm new here not sure what to do
<zootm> neverblue: I just tried it and it worked for me?
<mon^rch> source: nods
<neverblue> i just removed apache2 and apache-perl, then reinstalled apache2
<zootm> source: Basically, yes. But theoretically they'll both be the same program pretty soon, which will probably be called "Compiz"
<yagami_> someone please help? :( has anyone tried installing the old nvidia-glx drivers from nvidia to get beryl running on cards that are no longer supported by nvidia-glx-drivers since feisty?
<neverblue> so that might be causing some issues
<deCon> alistair_blunt, any ideas? i'm googling for bugs w/ beryl... essentially no videos play properly if at all...mostly not at all, and some crash firefox/swiftfox
<slogeo> am I on the oncology chat page
<neverblue> yagami_, use the ubuntu guide (google it) to install the latest drivers
<Yahooadam> if i do glxinfo | grep -i direct - gnome restarts - im on a SiS integrated thingy
<mon^rch> source: compiz will keep its name and have a fork called compiz-comm or something like that
<awpti> what's the name of the doom/doom2 executable for xorg?
<Hobophobic> Anybody know an easy way to install GTK+?
<krishghosh> msingh: basics still hold.... may be you can download the iso, put it in a seperate partition and make it bootable... should work, never tried myself though
<source> beryl is changing its name?
<alistair_blunt> deCon: yes the same to me i've searched and searched but...noting i've tried helped
<zootm> Yahooadam: There's probably something humped with your driver setup but I've not clue whatsoever what that'd be
<yagami_> neverblue: i know how to get that done- but problem is beryl won't work, if i install nvidia-glx-drivers. the latest proprietary drivers don't support the card i am using anymore
<Erealz> hi their everyone real simple and  quick question how do I move a dir contents to another dir ??
<mon^rch> source: stick with compiz... it's plenty eye candy ;)
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue: no pms I guess...
<zootm> source: Beryl is based on Compiz; now the changes that were made to make Beryl are getting put into Compiz and they're becoming one program again, or so i hear
<neverblue> yagami_, direct your attention to #ubuntu-effects
<source> ok
<deCon> alistair_blunt, crappy... have you tried the beryl guys?
<Erealz> via command terminal
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, :(
<msingh> krishghosh, i make the iso bootable?
<source> oh!
<neverblue> not registered?
<ubuntu-mythtv> anyone good at configuring myth tv?
<alistair_blunt> no i didn't
<sNixx> im  back!, well i got it working via safe mode graphics
<aNtiBiOteK> i have a dual monitor setup, i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643 to install xgl server... the setup went fine, but when i get into Gnome XGL interface it does not recognize the monitor boundaries and the taskbars strech all the way off the screen.  how can i get it to recognize the monitor boundaries right?
<Erealz> hi their everyone real simple and  quick question how do I move a dir contents to another dir ?? via command terminal
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, we can just join a random channel?
<krishghosh> msingh: no the partition
<source> is it possible to setup compiz on ubuntu 7?
<aNtiBiOteK> eralz:  mv -R sourcedir destdir
<Ix0s> source, It comes preinstalled
<mon^rch> Erealz: mv *.* <location> ???
<Ix0s> source, Try system-->preferences-->desktop effects
<source> with the "cube effect" and all?
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19003/
<Ix0s> source, AFAIK
<bakert> I am running Dapper on a thinkpad T43.  my sound always used to work, now it doesn't.  does anyone know where to start.  i've tried alsamixer and system, preferences, sound.
<mattis> j'ai un soucis, feisty m'a rduit mon DL le network manager m'affiche 100mo de DL
<source> afaik?
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, that works too :)
<Ix0s> !fr | mattis
<ubotu> mattis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Erealz> mv yes but about when you want to move the contenet of the dir
<Ix0s> source, As far as i know
<mon^rch> source: compiz is already part of ubuntu :)
<msingh> krishghosh, sounds error-prone.. i think i'll leave it for now
<wirelessmonkey> neverblue: We're smart like that ;)
<source> heh
<krishghosh> msingh: just came up with this blog, sounds good...http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<neverblue> wirelessmonkey, so that is close to whats listed in my default
<zootm> source: You can get the wobbly windows and cube effect in the newest Ubuntu from System/Preferences/Desktop effects
<Jarekb84> how would i go bout installing flash in 7.04 x64?
<bakert> I used to be able to do "killall esd" but that does no good now either
<neverblue> so my question was, do I need to make a new <vh>, or just use the current one, to point to my users /home/public_html
<aNtiBiOteK> was anyone able to get xgl to run right on dual-monitor ATI ?
<bakert> Is there another way to "restart sound"?
<source> ok... let me try it :)
<neverblue> so add a new <directory>
<source> novel developed compiz?
<source> novell*
<mon^rch> source: you DO need opengl drivers installed...
<dyrne> bakert: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart     <-- maybe
<seamus7> What might be causing Services to freeze when I open it???
<msingh> krishghosh, i dont understand what he did to get it to work
<source> i have the lastest nvidia, but im still trying to figure it out how to install those
<art_> any1 know how to run ragnarok online whit wine?
<mon^rch> source: just use the ubuntu nvidia-glx package :)
<source> ok
<bakert> dyrne, restarted ok .. but no sound.  the machine thinks it has sound - different to when it is completely not working but i can't hear anything and it's not muted or turned down low!
<nuxil> is ther issues with mythtv version 0.20.20060828-3 and ivtv module 0.10.1
<bakert> it will happily play mp3s or video files, but i hear nothing
<neverblue> does apache2 on ubuntu need to use both apache.conf and httpd.conf?
<source> and im trully sorry for all the trouble
<Jarekb84> when i go to add/remove applications and try to install macromedia flash, the check box is greyed out and I can't click on it, how can install flash?
<bakert> neverblue, i dont think it uses httpd.conf
<source> one question....
<kane77> Jarekb84, are you on 64-bit?
<Jarekb84> yes
<bakert> neverblue, actually i may be wrong ... i do have one
<source> do you know of any image manager (like ACDSee for windows) for linux?
<kane77> Jarekb84, then you are in not-so-easy situation...
<bakert> neverblue, there is a note in my httpd.conf that says it is there for backwards compatabilyt blah blah
<kane77> Jarekb84, there is no flash for 64-bit OS yet
<Braddf0rd> Hey, I'm using a Dell with Intel (I think) 940 Integrated Graphics, and when in Linux it'll only allow me to run at 1024x768, and it's a wide screen
<mon^rch> source: make sure you install the restricted modules for your running kernel TOO
<Jarekb84> since I just installed, would it be easier to just go back to x86?
<Braddf0rd> How do I fix that?
<bakert> What would you do first if your sound stopped working?
<neverblue> then i wonder why my new install doesnt create a "skeleton" httpd.conf?
<mon^rch> source: I use gqview...
<kane77> Jarekb84, if you want you can install 32-bit version of firefox with flash...
<bakert> neverblue, did for me
<neverblue> this is very odd
<bakert> neverblue, but that was dapper
<neverblue> can I get it from your bakert ?
<Jarekb84> as in, would I face more problems by using 64 bit with other programs?
<bakert> neverblue, let me check my feisty machine
<neverblue> thanks
<neverblue> make sure its apache2 as well
<source> how do i install that restricted module?
<SlimeyPete> Jarekb84: most programs are available for 64-bit Linux
<kane77> Jarekb84, i guess not.. I'm using it without any problems...
<bakert> neverblue, yep same thing there.  download it from http://bluebones.net/httpd.conf but wait ten secs while i put it there!
<Jarekb84> ok, thanks kane
<kane77> Jarekb84, np
<bakert> neverblue, ok it's there
<mon^rch> source: open synaptic and search for "linux-restricted" and pick the one that matches the kernel you are running...
<bakert> neverblue, i can't imagine what it would do, though
<bakert> If you haven't got any sound, but it worked a few days ago, what would you try?
<krishghosh> msingh: at the moment it seems that my initial url is the most workable one, though old, it should still work
<art_> any1 know how to run ragnarok online whit wine?
<BetaCookies> Hey
<neverblue> bakert, is it just me, or is it only 4-5 lines?
<Braddf0rd>  Hey, I'm using a Dell with Intel (I think) 940 Integrated Graphics, and when in Linux it'll only allow me to run at 1024x768, and it's a wide screen
<BetaCookies> How do I know if my drivers support AIGLX?
<Flannel> !fixres | Braddf0rd
<ubotu> Braddf0rd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bakert> neverblue, that's right - just comments!
<Flannel> BetaCookies: #ubuntu-effects will hook you up.  But, basically, you just look it up (theres a known listing of cards that ought to work and stuff)
<bakert> neverblue, i don't see how it can be crucial to anything.  what's the problem you are having?
<BetaCookies> Flannel okay
<Gungazoo> Hello -- I'm new to Ubuntu but familiar with Linux.  I just installed Feisty and noticed some things I don't want (like PPP) installed.  If I try to uninstall it says a number of things depend on it such as the Ubuntu desktop.  Is there an easy way to get rid of some apps I'm not going to use?
<neverblue> bakert, well, i had to remove/reinstall apache, just ironing out the issues
<Flannel> Gungazoo: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, it's safe to remove.
<neverblue> can you make apache2.conf available as well (temporarily)?
<Gungazoo> Awesome -- Thanks.
<letharion> art_: Did you check winehqs appdb? There's often good instructions there :)
<Gungazoo> It didn't make sense that one was dependent on the other.
<seamus7> Hi.. anyone know what this means... when I try to start Services by using "gksu services-admin" in a terminal I get an error message: "(services-admin:16431): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<bakert> huzzah
<bakert> sound problem fixed.
<Flannel> neverblue: you need to purge apache2-common (or apache2.2-common) then reinstall, the "apache2" package won't do that
<bakert> PCM was muted.  god i am an idiot.  general debugging on this page was what helped me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Flannel> neverblue: and, httpd.conf is empty.  Ubuntu (and debian systems) don't use it.  Instead they use a mixture of apache2.conf, and the stuff in sites-enabled, and hte stuff in mods-enabled.
<neverblue> Flannel, whats the command exactly?
<neverblue> Flannel, right, im finding that out
<Flannel> neverblue: you on feisty? or dapper/edgy?
<source> hey mon... do you know of any plugin that allows windows to be taken and flipped as a "book page"?
<neverblue> feisty
<Intangir> what is a program you can use to type to other people LOGGED INTO YOUR BOX?
<Intangir> like with a chat interface?
<SlimeyPete> Intangir: "who"
<SlimeyPete> Intangir: oh, sorry
<SlimeyPete> I misread
<Flannel> neverblue: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2.2-common
<cjsoftuk> Anyone know about gnbd or nbd
<Intangir> SlimeyPete: right idea though, the people who i can 'who' i want to chat with them
<rellik> is there a good howto for getting wireless to work under fiesty? I keep reading that they finally got wireless to "just work" but it doesn't for me
<Flannel> neverblue: thn install apache2 (sudo apt-get install apache2)
<neverblue> earlier i did sudo aptitude purge apache2 apache-perl
<neverblue> then used synaptic to reinstall apache2
<SlimeyPete> Intangir: you can use "wall" to send messages, not sure how you send to a specific user
<neverblue> so dont use synaptic is your suggestion?
<source> hey mon... do you know of any plugin that allows windows to be taken and flipped as a "book page"? its something i saw in youtube
<aubade> Can SATA drives have <3 primary partitions or something?
<Flannel> neverblue: Oh, synaptic will work too.  In synaptic, find apache2.2-common, then click it and mark it for "complete removal"
<Flannel> neverblue: then reinstall apache2 (complete-removal is equivalent to --purge)
<neverblue> ah, ok
<neverblue> lets try this again
<neverblue> one more thing though
<neverblue> to remove the .conf?
<neverblue> or the entire dirs, etc..
<Flannel> neverblue: purging apache2 won't do it, since the "apache2" package doesn't install the config stuff, apache2.2-common does
<neverblue> ahh, ok
<neverblue> thanks Flannel
<pablo-uy-mvd> hi! ive installed 7.04 and using Sabayon profile manager. I customized a profile inside sabayon but sabayon wont save changes i made to the desktop :( ideas?
<aubade> Greater than, even, argh!
<Intangir> anyone else know of a program that lets you chat with people shelled into your machine?
<piNNoy> how come when i add a skydome, it just shows the color of my pic and not the pic itself?
<Possum> Intangir, screen -x :)
<pablo-uy-mvd> it does save changes made to the panel but not to the desktop
<Possum> Intangir, it's not quite what you want, but it's useful for sharing terminal sessions
<piNNoy> how come when i add a skydome, it just shows the color of my pic and not the pic itself? (beryl)
<beni> I want to install an older Win32 Game via wine, "Wine Setup.exe" Shos the Installation Configuration (Path, Components etc.) but when the Installation should start there does no "progress bar" show up, only an dialog:"Do you want to quit the install"
<Flannel> piNNoy: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl might be able to help you.
<piNNoy> flannel: ty
<fangorious> how do I stop my wired ethernet conncetion from using NetworkManager? I still want DHCP but I want to have a couple extra DNS search domains the DHCP server doesn't advertise
<beni> !help wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help wine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<beni> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<piNNoy> !help skydome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help skydome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piNNoy> !info skydome
<ubotu> Package skydome does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Pici> !wine | beni
<ubotu> beni: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fangorious> piNNoy: try #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl/compiz
<beni> !thanks | Pici
<beni> ;)
<piNNoy> im there every1 afk
<ubotu> Pici: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Possum> piNNoy, patience... this is irc :P
<piNNoy> possum: am
<piNNoy> :P
<piNNoy> waiting while playing with beryl on my laptop it owns
<Possum> piNNoy, agreed :)
<abedra> does anyone have any advice on exporting and importing users
<piNNoy> once i learn most of the basics im just going to use windows for my games
<abedra> i have a new server set up and i need to take the users over
<Possum> piNNoy, if it's a well-supported game, you can run it in wine... starcraft runs flawlessly :P
<Possum> I've heard WoW and Guild Wars are a bit slow though
<kayef> wat is a good download manager for ubuntu with good GUI?
<piNNoy> i play lock on - modern air combat and that game uses resources like CRAP.
<centrinel>  kget
<CaptB0rk> Hi, I did an apt-get upgrade and now my system no longer boots
<megafauna> Hi, what do i do when i find a website that i need IE to use?
<exerd> damnit i need some serious help with getting my ubuntu to work
<CaptB0rk> it has some permission errors while running the rc. scripts
<megafauna> exerd: speak the problem
<exerd> the screen goes black when starting it. i installed it via textbased installation
<CaptB0rk> can someone please help? :( it was working perfectly just a moment ago.
<tatters> Linux has a V good free flight sim called flightgeardont think there is combat though,
<fangorious> exerd: you using an ati graphics card?
<exerd> fangorious: yes ati x700se and i tried this guide http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<strabes> fangorious: yes she is and everything we've tried hasn't worked. installing fglrx, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, even the vesa driver doesn't work
<fangorious> exerd: laptop?
<beni> ! | beni | beni
<centrinel> have you try easyubuntu ? most people said it's a useful app
<beni> !ape | beni | beni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exerd> fangorious: no not a laptop
<strabes> exerd: oh i thought you were on a laptop. you should just buy an nvidia card. then you'll never have to worry about graphics stuff
<exerd> so damn frustrating
<megafauna> Hi, what do i do when i find a website that i need IE to use?
<strabes> megafauna: not use that website :)
<greg_> my computer keeps freezing b/c of kcpid
<greg_> kacpid
<morrolan> Hi, how can I start a process over SSH and not have it terminate if I become disconnected?
<fangorious> ok, not the probably no tthe problem I'm thinking of then. although the solution to the one I'm thinking of is to add "Option" "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,auto" to the [ati]  device section of xorg.conf
<exerd> well i really want this to work with my current card
<megafauna> strabes: that is harsh.....
<strabes> megafauna: there's a firefox extension called IEtab. not sure if that would work. probably not.
<megafauna> strabes: i kinda agree though.
<greg_> morrolan: screen < command >
<megafauna> strabes i'm cheking it out.
<morrolan> greg_ so I just type screen first then?
<greg_> yes
<CaptB0rk> quit
<morrolan> greg_ cheers, so simple!
<roy> hey guys
<roy> im new to ubuntu and iv'e been haveing some problems
<roy> anyone can help?
<strabes> roy: just ask
<roy> k... here goes....
<roy> i have an nvidia  fx 5500 card
<robinsjostrom3> ok i got disconnected tell me what to add to xorg.conf again please
<evo> hello
<roy> and i use ubuntu 7.04
<greg_> My computer keeps freezing because of kacpid and kacpi_notify. They use 99% of the processor when I look in `top`.  How can I remove kacpid or disable it or seomthing?
<greg_> My computer keeps freezing because of kacpid and kacpi_notify. They use 99% of the processor when I look in `top`.  How can I remove kacpid or disable it or seomthing?
<roy> i installed nvidia-glx and when i reboot the screen freez
<megafauna> strabes no, it says on theri page that you need windows....
<fangorious> robinsjostrom3: in the Device section for your card, I believe you add a line like this: "Option" "MonitorLayout" "LVDS,auto"
<jbinder> Hi
<jbinder> I can't install ubuntu.
<jbinder> It keeps erroring while I'm installing
<evo> i use UB7.04, i want progrma for p2p file sharing
<greg_> My computer keeps freezing because of kacpid and kacpi_notify. They use 99% of the processor when I look in `top`.  How can I remove kacpid or disable it or something? **
<greg_> jbinder: you suck
<einPaule> jbinder, did you check the cd for errors?
<roy> anyone?
<infidel> !flock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afief> I got a series of pictures which I want to turn into a movie file, which program should i use for that?
<einPaule> greg_, go away
<jbinder> yes, it said that there were errors
<fangorious> roy: did you just install that one package, or did you use System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager?
<greg_> i'm friends with jbinder
<greg_> lol
<fangorious> afief: iMovie
<roy> both
<robinsjostrom3> fangorious: ok i can try that
<roy> i tried it 4 times
<einPaule> well, then reburn the image if it passes the md5 check
<afief> fangorious, doesn't exist in the repositories
<tatters> roy:you probsably have a problem with xorg I am also new but I beleive sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and runnig through the options pressing OK to accept defaults will help
<roy> after the screen freez i usually go to safe mode and replacing the xorg.conf with abackup i got and then everything is cool
<fangorious> roy: did you check what /var/log/Xorg.0.log says while in safe mode?
<elpe> edit /etc/default/acpi-support   , POST_VIDEO=false
<einPaule> well, then reburn the image if it passes the md5 check, jbinder
<CientificoLoco> how do I make a secury tranfer of money?
<fangorious> afief: I'm not sure what to use (iMovie is part of Apple iLife ...)
<sashimi> hi everybody
<evo> hello
<afief> fangorious, so any advice on free software?
<fangorious> sashimi: HI DR. SASHIMI
<evo> help with new user
<elpe> roy, POST_VIDEO=false in /etc/default/acpi-support
<robinsjostrom3> fangorious: that didnt work
<evo> please help
<fangorious> robinsjostrom3: bummer
<robinsjostrom3> damn i cant get it what the hell is not working
<sashimi> I'm desperatly trying to get my dual screen working, with my old ati 2400+ and the free ati drivers
<neverblue> who was helping me with Apache?
<fangorious> evo: azureus (bittorrent)
<shedman> I'm trying to get dual screen working too
<evo> im really happy not using windows, i love ubuntu
<sashimi> shedman, with ati rubbish too ?
<fangorious> robinsjostrom3: ati sucks on linux, and i'm in the same boat with an hp laptop
<shedman> I've just installed an Nvidia PCI-express card
<fangorious> afief: sorry, maybe do a search for mjpeg in synaptic
<roy> elpe: how do i do that?
<sashimi> shedman, nvidia is supposed to be much more powerful in dualheading, you can use nview (I was told)
<evo> yet i would like certain things like bit torrent
<elpe> roy,  edit this file
<elpe> sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<skenmy> evo - just look around, there are plenty of programs that do what you need :)
<skenmy> Azureus, for one.
<Jubilee1991919> Does anyone know How I might change grub to boot into Vista automatically? Rather than Ubunut?
<Jubilee1991919> Ubuntu*
<skenmy> Jubilee1991919, /etc/grub/menu.lst
<fangorious> anyone know how to stop NetworkManager from configuring an interface? I want my ethernet card to use DHCP but I have some extra DNS search domains I want used (the DHCP server just advertises the DHCP domain)
<CientificoLoco> I wanna bougth a tickets by internet.... how do I make it with a good secure?
<skenmy> change the "default" line
<roy> elpe: and paste it where?
<fangorious> I always thought Ubunut was cooler
<skenmy> to the number of the entry that Vista is
<evo> im really new, i want to know what files to download
<IndyGunFreak> evo: what are you tryin to do?
<neverblue> who was helping me with Apache?
<neverblue> sorry, I wasnt logging
<skenmy> evo - for Azureus you can do "sudo apt-get install azureus"
<Jubilee1991919> Thanks, and I'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network. It's a 2WIRE router, but idk what kind of key I need
<robinsjostrom3> ok this was my experience with ubuntu and i think im switching back to win unfortunatley
<Jubilee1991919> Like, a WEP key or something
<evo> get limewire for linux
<IndyGunFreak> evo: use frostwire.
<skenmy> neverblue - if you can restate your problem someone else can try :)
<fangorious> evo: from the Applications menu, select "Add/Remove Applications" select Internet on the left
<neverblue> skenmy, this person knew what they are doing :)
<jovans> hi@all
<evo> search "frostwire"
<Jubilee1991919> I have the key, it's on the bottom of the router but there are a bunch of different kinds of keys, idk which one to use
<IndyGunFreak> evo: go to http://www.frostwire.com
<skenmy> neverblue - so do many others.
<neverblue> true
<psycose> hi
<neverblue> i hope :)
<fangorious> evo: there amule, azureus, gift*, ...
<database> I installed a minimal Ubuntu Dapper install in order to upgrade to Feisty.
<database> Is there a metapackage I can install to do this?
<psycose> i'm looking for help with bad sectors in my hard drive (laptop) here is my questions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19016/ thanks
<neverblue> so I am trying to "redo" my apache install, I am not getting a nice new install each time, #1 sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart/start/stop doesnt work
<database> (If not, what is the command to do a "dist-upgrade" (or similar) in a console?)
<rambo3> database, wjy do you mean?
<sashimi> database, I'd say it is much weiser starting again from scratch rather than "upgrading"
<skenmy> neverblue, sudo apt-get uninstall apache2?
<m1ce> whenever i am connected to a network (LAN or wifi) my CPU usage is at a constant 100%.  when disconnected it is at a normal idle level.  does anyone know what this could be?
<fangorious> sudo apt-get --reinstall install apache2
<skenmy> that would be better
<neverblue> #2 in the apache2.conf, it makes reference to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf, which is no longer one my system
<skenmy> thank you fangorious
<neverblue> skenmy, i was using synaptic actually
<sashimi> m1ce, module problem i suppose
<thelostpatrol> hey, i have no shut down or restart buttons... please help me get them back
<rambo3> !info ubuntu-standard  | database
<ubotu> database: ubuntu-standard: The Ubuntu standard system. In component main, is standard. Version 1.43 (feisty), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<skenmy> same meat different gravy ;)
<fangorious> m1ce: ceiling cat is in your b0x0r, steaing your cpu cyklez
<neverblue> skenmy, i was doing a complete removal of apache and apache-common
<neverblue> then reinstalling apache...
<skenmy> Synaptic is a frontend for apt
<m1ce> sashimi, do you know how i would look into that?
<skenmy> right
<skenmy> yup
<neverblue> (apache2) in this case
<evo> wow maid for linux/ubuntu
<neverblue> skenmy, were those replies for me?
<skenmy> yup :)
<sashimi> m1ce, hmm not at all I'm afraid :/
<neverblue> im a bit past the understanding that synaptic is a frontend for apt :)
<m1ce> okay, thanks
<skenmy> Not intended as a jab at your intelligence.
<thelostpatrol> hey, i have no shut down or restart buttons... please help me get them back
<neverblue> currently I am needed to use apache2ctl to start/restart the apache server
<skenmy> right
<database> Cheers guys, I found it.
<skenmy> have you actually tried uninstalling and reinstalling apache2 yet or does it not work?
<database> And I AM starting from scratch :p
<fangorious> anyone good with ldap?
<database> t have the time/patience to burn another disc.
<henk> @thelostpatrol  right klick your gnome panel left klick add tot he panel to add the bittons
<neverblue> so skenmy anymore suggestions?
<seamus7> Hi.. I can't access some admin apps under System/Administration .. like Services, Networking, and UsersandGroups .... when I try to open one in a terminal I get an Authentication Rejected error message ????
<database> Woah. Irssi a splode.
<skenmy> neverblue, my last message
<fangorious> seamus7: is your account in the adm group?
<thelostpatrol> henk, it's not that. they don't appear in the shutdown menu at all
<thelostpatrol> henk, i have hibernate and stuff like that but no shut down or restart
<abelard> I can't get my mic to work with audacity
<macd> Has anyone experienced problems with ipw2200 wireless, not being able to obtion an address via dhcp, and it is associated with the AP.
<seamus7> fangorious: I assume yes since it's the only account I set up when installing Feisty
<psycose> i'm looking for help with bad sectors in my hard drive (laptop) here is my questions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19016/ thanks
<neverblue> skenmy, well, since i already tried that, ill ask again, anymore ideas?
<fangorious> seamus7: run an 'id -a' just to be sure
<skenmy> well it's useless you saying that
<skenmy> We need more information on what is going wrong
<henk> @thelostpatrol log out off gnome press ctrl + alt + F1 to switch to console
<henk> @thelostpatrol cd /etc/init.d
<henk> @thelostpatrol ./stop gdm
<neverblue> skenmy, well, this remove/reinstall doesnt seem to be happening
<henk> @thelostpatrol apt-get remove gnome-panel
<henk> @thelostpatrol apt-get install gnome-panel
<neverblue> skenmy, im sure the remove might be fine... but i am thinking its the reinstall
<thelostpatrol> is that all of it?
<thelostpatrol> i'll try it now
<neverblue> maybe just do it cli, just to troubleshoot
<seamus7> fangorious: it says ...... groups=4(adm) .........
<henk> @thelostpatrol yep
<thelostpatrol> k
<henk> @thelostpatrol *gg* ;)
<fangorious> seamus7: k, always good to be sure
<skenmy> cli is always good.
<lezi_guy> hello everyone
<neverblue> skenmy, so a "complete removal" in cli is aptitude purge?
<BoneE> is there a way to run ubuntu on USB drive
<skenmy> apt-get uninstall
<skenmy> as far as I am aware, neverblue
<neverblue> skenmy, no,  im not using apt-get uninstall
<seamus7> fangorious: I've also noticed that when I try to open nautilus as root nothing happens
<dyrne> BoneE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<lezi_guy> ubuntu installation
<skenmy> ...and why not?
<neverblue> so sudo aptitude purge apache2 apache-common ?
<lezi_guy> dual boot
<skenmy> ahha
<skenmy> because uninstall doesn't exist - what am I thinking
<henk> @lezi_guy first install windows then install ubuntu
<seamus7> fangorious: it all was working perfectly just a couple hours ago ...
<skenmy> neverblue, ignore my moments of madness. Yes, try that command.
<sebastianffx> hi, somebody have install Gabedit?
<lezi_guy> thanks henk for paying attention
<sebastianffx> becouse i have a trouble
<henk> @lezi_guy np ;)
<lezi_guy> actually I did a huge mess with my pc in last 2 days
<lezi_guy> I did install ubuntu 2 times already
<sebastianffx> hi, somebody have install Gabedit??????
<henk> @lezi_guy *omg*
<lezi_guy> wanted to have local web server on it and couldnt manage to install it
<fangorious> sebastianffx: I don't think anyone heard you, try all caps ;p
<henk> @lezi_guy as root run apt-get install apache2
<skenmy> fangorious, don't encourage them :P
<lezi_guy> I dont know much cmd prompt language
<fangorious> seamus7: did you enable a root account password or something?
<seamus7> What is gksu as opposed to gksudo and sudo?
<lezi_guy> familiar with graphics only
<neverblue> skenmy, you good with apache/php installs?
<lezi_guy> gui lol
<skenmy> I can try my best
<henk> @lezi_guy sry, but then i think a webserver eg. apache2 is not good for you to start with
<skenmy> being a server admin I'm smarter than the average bear
<mjr> seamus7, that's for changing a user with that user's own password, as opposed to gksudo changing to root with the changing user's password
<Pelo> lezi_guy,  you'll find this usefull then   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<lezi_guy> ok I will keep apache on windows
<gr2> excuse me, Im using xchat, but on the left I cant see which users are logged on. how can I view the users list??
<neverblue> skenmy, if my browser is not "viewing" php files, but allowing me to dl them, does that mean apache doesnt have php enabled?
<henk> @lezi_guy or you can use the gadmin tools
<lezi_guy> but now I need to install ubuntu on f drive
<lezi_guy> f: thats the large volumed one
<skenmy> very possibly, neverblue
<seamus7> fangorious: not to my knowledge ... i had just been in the Gnome Control Panel looking through the various apps and I had just enabled a service under System/Admin/Services ...
<henk> @lezi_guy check google for gadmin tools
<neverblue> so its not reading the extensions .php and processing them properly?
<skenmy> or PHP is not loaded
<lezi_guy> ok henk
<skenmy> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Pelo> gr2,  in the view menu  , member list , or try to resize the members list on the right , it might be hiden, must mouse over
<lezi_guy> I will google it
<skenmy> that should do it for you iirc
<bXi> does anyone know why my mouse pointer moves in steps of like 3/4 pixels at a time
<henk> @lezi_guy ok good luck
<neverblue> so what is needed to change in the apache2.conf to setup php?
<lezi_guy> thank you so much henk
<seamus7> mjr: well my admin apps that use gksu in their launcher aren't responding for some reason ... I notice an "authetication rejected" error message if I try to open them in a terminal ???
<henk> @lezi_guy np dude ;)
<skenmy> neverblue, im not that proficient :)
<skenmy> try a google
<skenmy> it's a common issue I have no doubt
<Pelo> bXi,  it's very hard to tell why  but are all your app slow ?
<gr2> Pelo: in view I have USERlist buttons, and its checked., but i still cant see anything :-( what could be wrong
<bXi> no Pelo
<bXi> everythings fast
<mjr> seamus7, ubuntu has no root password by default so you can't su to it as such, without setting a root pw
<gr2> Pelo: ok found it
<seamus7> mjr: ok yeah i never set a root password
<bXi> probably some dpi mismatch or something
<Pelo> gr2, resized ?
<clever> seamus7: try setting the progs to use gksudo
<neverblue> how do I get apache2 and php5 to work together (anyone)
<gr2> yeah. for some reason it had disappeared on the right of the screen. by changing to tree layout it popped out!
<macd> is there anyway to change what broadcast is on my wireless card, so dhcp requests go somewhere else
<gr2> Pelo; you have any idea if wireless is bugged on ubuntu?
<henk> @neverblue apt-get install apache2 php5
<Braddf0rd> Hello ever1, I need help with wireless connectivity in Ubuntu...
<skenmy> I already told you this, neverblue.
<Yahooadam> i have 2 HDD's in my PC, how can i enable/format the second one in ubuntu, is there a HDD management tool ?
<neverblue> henk, i didnt say install
<gr2> Perlo; because on the connection i am now, network works fine, but wireless wont connect
<gr2> Pero; because on the connection i am now, network works fine, but wireless wont connect
<henk> @neverblue *lol*
<neverblue> henk, :/
<gr2> Pelo; because on the connection i am now, network works fine, but wireless wont connect
<fear> Hello
<Pelo> gr2,   I wouldn'T say bugged I would say requiring some effort to get working , but I know nothing about wifi
<skenmy> I thought you said you were past a certain level of knowledge, neverblue
<henk> @neverblue how do you mean to work ??
<Braddf0rd> Is anyone here good with networking?
<henk> @neverblue some more info please ;)
<Pelo> !wifi > gr2  chek your pm window for instructions
<seamus7> clever: I'm stumped .. neither gksu nor gksudo works ... the app asks for my password but then freezes ... all is see is a blank white window pop up but no data within it ... very strange
<gr2> pelo: ok :-) I will bother someone else now than. thanks a bunch though
<fear> Can someone help me?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: what  wireless card do you have?   (lspic    on the terminal)
<Pelo> Braddf0rd,  your more likely to get help if you ask a specific question
<Pelo> fear,  we can'T we donT, knwo your problem
<clever> seamus7: if you use sudo -i in a term youll get a root shell
<fear> sorry:P
<clever> seamus7: wihtout having to set a root password
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ooops i mean " lspci "  lol
<seamus7> clever: will that help me with something?
* Pelo waits for fear  to wise up and state his problem 
<gr2> shrimpy: woah that gave me a huge output
<clemare> Question: I wnet to download the last version of ubuntu but I can't find the PowerPC version.... What happend!?
<fear> 6. Next you need to get your hands on the windows file 'msgsm32.acm' from an existing windows partition (C:/WINDOWS/system32/msgsm32.acm) and copy it to '~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system/'. but i cant see /.wine (how can i see it)
<clever> seamus7: you could run the whole prog from root if its just this one time
<neverblue> henk, I cannot see phpinfo();
<Braddf0rd> Pelo, I'm trying to connect to my wireless router, WEP64 Hex with password and set to open, and it will not connect. I don't know which part ir failing, but my Mac and Vista on this machine both connect, but Ubuntu Will not
<Shrimpy_> gr2: yeah it should be near the bottom. you should see ethernet controller   and then network controller
<neverblue> skenmy, what are you implying?
<clever> seamus7: you may need to update DISPLAY and XAUTHORITY though for X progs to work from within sudo -i
<gr2> shrimpy: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<henk> @neverblue are you sure you installed php on your box correctly ??
<seamus7> clever: how do i do that?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: is this a laptop or desktop
<Pelo> !wifi > Braddf0rd  check your pm window  that's all I can do for you
<gr2> shrimpy: toshiba laptop
<fear> Can i copu the file to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system/
<henk> @neverblue install webmin it makes life much easyer
<fear> copy
<clever> seamus7: do echo $DISPLAY $XAUTHORITY in a normal term
<Braddf0rd> ? !wifi?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok give me a second i have to do something real fast
<Pelo> fear,  yes,  just unhide the folders  crtl +h
<clever> seamus7: then export DISPLAY=... and export XAUTHORIZTY=.... in the sudo -i  term
<gr2> shrimpy: I will be right here! thanks
<Pelo> Braddf0rd, check your pm windows
<henk> @neverblue what does http://localhost tell you -->>> is APACHE running ?
<fear> thanks:D
<Braddf0rd> Pelo, what's a PM window (Ima nub)
<thelostpatrol> henk, didn't work
<thelostpatrol> henk, couldn't do ./stop gdm
<fear> Bye and thanks
<thelostpatrol> henk, said there was no such thing
<henk> @thelostpatrol ./gdm stop
<skenmy> hmm, how does one restart the sound daemon?
<thelostpatrol> k
<Pelo> Braddf0rd,   in your IRC client ( the app you are using now to talk to me ) and extra window sjust appeared,  could be a tab at the bottom  or an extra one in the tree list on the left , it 'S from ubotu,  check it for instrucons
<nosbig> Can anyone on help me solve a problem with ubuntu?
<Braddf0rd> Pelo, also, how would I hide other partitions from showing?
<Draconicus> Is it possible to get spyware in Ubuntu Linux?
<henk> @thelostpatrol this stops your gnome and you can uninstall your gnome-panel
<seamus7> clever: i'm sorry but what will this allow me to do in the end that will address my problem opening admin apps?? sorry i don't get it
<evo> i need help with azurez
<henk> @thelostpatrol then reinstall it
<neverblue> henk, apache is running
<Draconicus> Or adware, rather?
<__mikem> Does anyone know any good IDE's for ubuntu that are not writen in java besides Anjuta and KDevelop
<henk> @thelostpatrol then reinstall it with apt-get install gnome-panel
<clever> seamus7: yuou can start the prog within the root shell
<neverblue> henk, its apache that isnt installed corectly
<clever> seamus7: and it will be in root from the start and wont need gksu
<evo> azureus
<nosbig> For some reason, when I get on the UBUNTU loading screen, shit all happens.. How can I fix it?
<neverblue> the synaptic install of apache isnt so hot
<Pelo> Braddf0rd,  hidding partitons ?  the best you can do is mount them somewhere hidden,  you can'T actualy hide a partition
<henk> @neverblue is it running or not ?
<thelostpatrol> henk, thank you, i have your instructions written down from before
<thelostpatrol> brb
<evo> azureus help plesse
<seamus7> clever: but when i try to use gksu it won't work so why would the root shell be any different?
<AlberTUX> does anybody knows where are the wireless configuration saved? (networkmanager)
<henk> @thelostpatrol ok good luck dude
<clever> seamus7: if your allready root it wont need a password
<Braddf0rd> Hmm, owell. Thanks pelo
<Pelo> AlbertoP,   a hidden folder in /home  mahybe
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok i'm back
<henk> @neverblue GOING FOR A COFFEE BACK IN A MINUTE
<evo> how do i download torrent?
<joselj> how can i change the network manager ring password in feisty?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: on network manager can you see wireless connections?
<AlbertoP> Pelo, wrong nick I think :-)
<gr2> shrimpy: if im not roaming mode, yes
<|chiz|> does anyone know a good internet radio player or site?
<evo> i used to windows term
<gr2> shrimpy: it gives me the networks, with a percentage of the vicinity
<AlberTUX>  does anybody knows where are the wireless configuration saved? (networkmanager)
<evo> what is a torrent
<neverblue> henk, roger that
<evo> ahhhhhhhhh
<Pelo> evo,  you need a bittorrent client,  there is one installed in utorrent ( bittorrent) but there is no gui,   check the menu > applications > add /remove and search for bitorrent
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok so when you try and connect the two ball orbs never turn green (never connects)
<DVS01> is there a package that implements an interface to /etc/init.d scripts via a 'service' command a la redhat?
<seamus7> clever: i think we are trying to address different issues ... i want to bring my system back to its working state in which I could click on an admin app in System/Admin and use it normally ... that's all
<dountby> hi
<|chiz|> AlberTux its in the gnome conf manager
<ploom> hi, Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  mail/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<ward_> how do i know what command a program is after i install it, please?
<clever> seamus7: ahhh :S
<evo> i just wanna have things like when i used windows... but i really wanna work around never using windows again
<seamus7> clever: i wasn't very clear sorry
<henk> @neverblue OK IM BACK
<joselj> when i go to network properties i can't finf a password option
<henk> @neverblue ;)
<dountby> has anyone an idea how to set the iconsize for the gnome-desktop?
<Pelo> AlberTUX,   a hidden folder in /home  mahybe
<ploom> what is wron with update-manager (trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty)?
<neverblue> henk, stop yelling at me :P
<henk> @neverblue ;)
<dountby> my icons are suddenly extreamly minimized
<neverblue> hehe
<gr2> shrimpy: by orbs, you mean the network signals on top?
<karimfayez> hey every body... Egypt LOCO team is announcing their official start today...join us at #ubuntu-eg
<neverblue> so henk the ubuntu install of apache/php has issues
<Pelo> evo,  do you have ubuntu installed right now ?
<neverblue> and i am trying to work around them
<gr2> shrimpy: this network has a password, once I update the info, nothing happens
<neverblue> henk, atm, my apache works fine
<henk> @neverblue ok
<_filippo_> !latex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> well, not 100%, but well enough
<_filippo_> !tex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<henk> @neverblue reinstall php5 ?
<neverblue> now I am trying to enable .php support
<AlberTUX> chiz: im on kubuntu
<Shrimpy_> gr2: i want you to right click on your panel and click on add to panel..then scroll down to "system and Hardware" and add "network monitor"
<nosbig> If anyone can help me with UBUNTU please send me a private message !!!
<gr2> shrimpy: yep, added that as well already
<ward_> how do i know what command a program is after i install it, please?
<henk> @neverblue edit your apache2.conf to enable it
<AlberTUX> seems that my network manager is automatically connecting to an AP
<Pelo> _filippo_,  looking for a latex app ?   use menu > applicaison> add remove and search for latex
<gr2> shrimpy: the output I get now is the two screens, with a triangle on bottom
<gr2> shrimpy: (orange triangle)
<AlberTUX> i can't seem to see from where
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok click on proprties
<neverblue> henk, so i added a few lines into apache2.conf:
<|chiz|> AlberTUX I thought that was in a right click menu somewhere
<Pelo> ward_,  usualy it's the name of the program ,  and if it has a gui a menu entry is usualy made
<henk> @neverblue whooooooo COOL ;)
<alexpe> Hello, how do you list all the files included in a package with apt commands?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: or just click on the network manager
<gr2> shrimpy: roger, the window name is Properties: eth1:avahi
<neverblue> LoadModule php5_module        /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<neverblue> AddHandler php5-script php
<clever> alenax: apt-file show packagename
<_filippo_> Pelo: i'm looking for information on the tetex obsolescence
<gr2> snrimpy: ok there
<thelostpatrol> henk, it didn't fix the problem
<gr2> shrimpy: ok there
<henk> @neverblue yeaaaaaaaaaa
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok then try puttin in only    eth1
<thelostpatrol> henk, but now i have two applet errors
<Pelo> _filippo_,  google
<ward_> Pelo, thanx i'll duoublecheck for the menu but i didnt find it
<_filippo_> Pelo: i've heard that it's unmantained and i have to install texlive
<henk> @neverblue error messages ?
<neverblue> i had to hardcode in the location of the libphp5.so, as its not located in /modules
<AlberTUX> |chiz|, right. not there. maybe some config file somewhere?
<neverblue> as its not a dir, but a files
<clever> alenax: youll need apt-file installed and updated too(apt-get install apt-file;apt-file update)
<neverblue> file*
<Pelo> ward_,  type the name of the prog in a terminal window
<gr2> shrimpy: done. somehow a signal strength appeared. signals 0%
<_filippo_> Pelo: i was just looking if it was a faq known by bots
<neverblue> let me consult the logs
<neverblue> sec
<thelostpatrol> henk, OAFFID:GNOME_MixerApplet and OAFFID:Gnome_TrashApplet
<henk> @neverblue np ;)
<|chiz|> AlberTUX, no clue, good luck
<karimfayez> Egypt LOCO team is announcing their official start today...join us at #ubuntu-eg
<Shrimpy_> ok, now try to connect to that connection via the network manger
<ward_> Pelo, its the compiz-manager, but i would like to know how to find out on my own too
<henk> @thelostpatrol did you reinstall the gnome panel ?
<thelostpatrol> henk, yes
<dountby> alexpe: did you try dpkg-query -L ?
<ward_> Pelo, i mean how to find out what the command is, because sometimes its not the name
<riaal> its oftopic but anyone here know if it is possible to make 2 clacc c networks to one whit supernetting and then split it whit vlsm? sorry for offtopic
<Pelo> ward_,   menu > system > prefs > 3d desktop
<henk> @thelostpatrol when you start gnome you get this messages
<thelostpatrol> henk, everything else works as usual
<thelostpatrol> yes
<graveson1> how can i write to a ntfs filesystem. i plugged in a usbdisk and i cannot write to it ?
<henk> @thelostpatrol you have the shut down button
<thelostpatrol> it asks if i want to delete the applets from my config
<thelostpatrol> no
<Doctordoog> I've been trying to install java 1.5, I've read all the threads on the boards and followed all the instructions but I think that it isn't working since sun.com has j2re-6.1 as opposed to j2re1.5, how should I remedy this?
<gr2> shrimpy: what else should I do?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > graveson1  check yoru pm windows for instructions
<ward_> Pelo, 3ddesktop = not there
<Pelo> ward_,  did you install the compiz manager ?
<henk> @thelostpatrol ?
<thelostpatrol> henk, i don't have a shut down button
<thelostpatrol> henk, or restart
<AlberTUX> |chiz|: thanks anyway
<alexpe> dountby, thanks it works
<thelostpatrol> henk, and now i have the two errors
<Shrimpy_> gr2: i take it that did not connect. ok (just making sure it was somthing silly) you can try ndiswrapper.  (i'm going to searc to see if they have a package for you wireless card though)
<BetaCookies> Hey, beryl is running, but it doesn't actually seem to be "running"
<Pelo> ward_,  it  isnT' installed by default , you have to do it ,  search for compiz in synaptic
<Pelo> BetaCookies, #beryl
<alexpe> dountby, how do i list all the packages installed on my system?
<henk> @thelostpatrol it should be under system at the gnome-panel
<neverblue> henk:
<neverblue> [Thu May 03 12:51:26 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<tarzeau> alexpe: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<neverblue> 127.0.0.1 - - [03/May/2007:12:59:01 -0700]  "GET /testphp.html HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.1.3) Gecko/20061201 Firefox/2.0.0.3 (Ubuntu-feisty)"
<sNixx> hi again
<henk> @neverblue ?
<comrade`phil> wow, desktop effects must be REALLY experimental
<neverblue> so the .html files are fine
<gr2> shrimpy: no it didnt connect. now i will try ndiswrapper. what does that do?
<ward_> Pelo, i'm looking for it
<neverblue> but still not doing so hot with .php
<sNixx> just a lil question, apparently i have restricted drivers running atm (nvidia)
<gr2> shrimpy: should I install ndiswrapper
<sNixx> i cannot remember who but someone was mentioning about drivers to me earlier
<Shrimpy_> g2r: ndiswrapper is like liunx version of the device driver.
<myr> im so glad my wireless worked out of the box
<Pelo> comrade`phil, install the compiz manager you'll have a little more management options, or check in gconf-editor
<alexpe> tarzeau, thanks
<ward_> Pelo, you're right, i found it; i assumed it was installed be default
<ward_> Pelo, thanx for your help
<thelostpatrol> henk, now after what i just did i can't put the trash can on my bottom panel
<psycose> i'm looking for help with bad sectors in my hard drive (laptop) here is my questions http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19016/ thanks
<dountby> tarzeau: thanks - dodnt know that myself :-)
<Pelo> ward_,  np
<ninix> Hi
<dountby> didnt
<henk> @thelostpatrol please reinstall ou nme stopwihat-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ninix> anyone here use VirtualBox ? I use it with a OS Guest Windows..... and i want that windows can access to my local network. (i use NAT atm)
<thelostpatrol> ?
<Myrtti> psycose: if the disc is going bad, it's going bad.
<Doctordoog> exit
<Shrimpy_> g2r: ndiswrapper works pretty well with intel wireless cards.  either you can post something on the forums (including your wirless card name) and ask or i can give you the link of how to install ndiswrapper.
<Pelo> henk,  by  typing the nicks like that they won't highlight if the person is using xchat
<henk> @thelostpatrol please reinstall the ubuntu-desktop
<psycose> Myrtti, well i would like a tools that identify bad sectors so that the FS do not use them any more
<thelostpatrol> what's the command?
<thelostpatrol> henk, what's the command?
<henk> @thelostpatrol use apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Myrtti> psycose: good luck, do you know how to get FS not to use them?
<thelostpatrol> henk, invalid operation reinstall < --- message from terminal
<Pelo> thelostpatrol, use synaptic
<kane77> thelostpatrol, use aptitude instead of apt-get
<alexpe> Hello, do you know another tool like calamaris to analyse proxy log files?
<tarzeau> alexpe: webalizer ?
<gr2> shrimpy:i installed ndiswrapper
<henk> @thelostpatrol use apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<alexpe> tarzeau, let me check...
<henk> @thelostpatrol use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<psycose> Myrtti, well the tools just update a list of sectors to bann, them the FS read this list ... it's simple
<Myrtti> psycose: name one for me?
<Shrimpy_> g2r: ok now restart X
<Shrimpy_> g2r : you can do this by pressing  ctrl+alt+backspace
<qos> hey guys ... when i create a server-link in gnome (eg. to an ftp-server) the links are shown on the desktop and in the start-menu. is it possible to remove the links from the desktop but not from the start-menu?
<sNixx> erm are these desktop effects different than beryl?
<buk> whats the mostly used media player? :)
<sNixx> appart from afaik i can use themes with beryl
<psycose> Myrtti, well if i knew one , i'm afraid i 'll use it whitout coming on the irc ... i thought fsck.ext3 could do this work for me ...
<Pelo> sNixx,  ask in #ubuntu-effects  they are better at this stuff
<Myrtti> I doubt it to be honest
<sNixx> ah ok thanks didnt know about that
<roflcopter> so i upgraded to feisty...and beryl doesn't work anymore!
<Pelo> buk,  totem is pre instlaled for video , rhythmbox for audio
<thelostpatrol> kane77, i am installing ubuntu-desktop via synaptic now
<qos> hey guys ... when i create a server-link in gnome (eg. to an ftp-server) the links are shown on the desktop and in the start-menu. is it possible to remove the links from the desktop but not from the start-menu?
<steve__> nick keekles
<steve__> wow
<keekles> rofl
<keekles> so
<thelostpatrol> brb restart
<keekles> anybody have problems with beryl and feisty?
<deCon> yes
<keekles> i just upgraded
<keekles> and now beryl doesnt start
<deCon> my video won't play...or it crashes the video
<Myrtti> ok, I'm off to bed. It's officially late.
<Pelo> qos,  try in  gconf-editor  under /apps/nautilus/desktop
<deCon> you have to start it manually, then it will keep settings again
<Hutch323> Does any one know how to upgrade 6.06 to 7.04? Do I just need the kernel and headers?
<art_> what i makening wrong?? http://wklej.org/id/fd305ff381
<gr2> shrimpy: i tried running the list command -l on ndiswrapper, but got no output
<mazza558> decon, what format is this video?
<buk> Pelo: I clicked an mp3 and totem opened ;^)
<Pelo> keekles,  try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<psycose> Myrtti, just to let you know there are lots of proprietary tools that do this job
<keekles> thanks
<gr2> shrimpy: maybe I have no driver installed for it? but its weird, because i can read wireless signals
<Pelo> !mp3 > buk  check pm window
<deCon> mazza558, almost anything...youtube, or wmv...they all get messed up :(
<qos> Pelo, thanks i will give it a try
<mazza558> well, youtube videos are flash
<mazza558> so i don't think that's the problem
<alexpe> tarzeau, webaliwer is nice but i would like to graph my netcache log files per 5 minutes with distinction on http return codes...
<deCon> mazza558, well flash works fine...except youtube, youtube is still funky
<mazza558> have you got the restricted formats installed?
<eck> Hutch323: you just need to update your sources.list and then do an update followed by dist-upgrade
<deCon> mazza558, for some reason, youtube will download and start to play sometimes, othertimes not so well
<Shrimpy_> g2r: yeahs thats odd. mmm well with ndiswrapper you have to load you wireless card also. look at their wiki for more info
<deCon> mazza558, i'm in feisty, and i thought i had done that in edgy....but is there a way to check?
<qos> Pelo, thanks that worked ... nice
<mazza558> decon, let me find the link :)
<deCon> ty
<Th3Kymera> hi
<javb> hi, i`m trying to use the PCMCIA card Sierra CDMA 3G SIERRA PC3200 ... cant find any info related to it.. any ideas around here?
<alexpe> tarzeau, the perfect thing would be a script working with gnuplot but i can't find such thing and i am thinking about writing a small program to do thai
<mazza558> decon, here we go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Hutch323> Thanks ECK I'll give it a try!
<tarzeau> alexpe: www.linuks.mine.nu/irc/gnuplot/ ?
<DPi1> how do you do an apt-get for the url of a .bin file? (i'm new to linux)
<Th3Kymera> some one have an HP dv2000??
<DPi1> what's the command?
<mazza558> decon, copy and paste that code into terminal and it'll install any codecs you don't have
<wonderl00t> would anyone in here happen to know what command i can use to make crossover run an msi installer versus the regular exe
<richee> Hi folks !
<richee> Is there any way to recover deleted files in linux?
<eck> DPi1: apt-get is for installing new packages from the repositories -- waht areyou tryin to do?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: oh did you   type this in the terminal   "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<chili555> DPi1 you are trying to retrieve the .bin from its url, or install or what??
<eck> richee: what filesystem?
<deCon> mazza558, i have the feeling it is a beryl problem, because there is a beryl bug that has some issues with playing videos...it makes them go blackish, wherever a window has covered them
<DPi1> well i went to install electric sheep
<richee> eck, ext3
<eck> richee: no
<DPi1> and it linked to the .deb but it said to use apt-get
<richee> eck, what about other filesystems?
<gr2> shrimpy: ok, i installed it, but i dont'know how install the right drive..
<alexpe> tarzeau, thanks i am going to ask #gnuplot people
<eck> richee: you can do it with ext2
<clemare> What happend with PowerPC version? somebody?
<buk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<richee> eck, what is the command on ext2?
<eck> richee: jfs too, i think
<pukeko> can i run ubuntu on a sparcstation 5 ?
<richee> eck, k
<tarzeau> pukeko: you can run debian on it! or openstep!
<Zelda> hello
<tarzeau> pukeko: or netbsd
<gr2> shrimpy: modprobe didnt give me any output
<chili555> DPi1 now i'm confused, a .deb or a .bin?
<Zelda> How do I add a theme to ubuntu
<Zelda> ?
<eck> richee: just search for 'ext2 recover' or something like that on google, but it will not work on an ext3 FS
<Shrimpy_> g2r: as in nothing happend. or is said error no output
<gr2> shrimpy: nothing happened
<petr4> hello. I just updated synaptic (via security updates) for ubuntu 6.10 and it disabled my wallpaper. Should I report it somewhere? (launchpad?)
<gr2> shrimpy: sorry should have specified
<eck> !ppc > clemare
<Zelda> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zelda> !help themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok thats good. when you type somthing on the command line and you get no return. then you can assume that the action you typed went through
<gr2> shrimpy: if I try: modprobe ndiswrapper -l   I get: /lib/modules/........
<pukeko> tarzeau: so no to ubuntu then ? i already have debian on it
<tarzeau> pukeko: gnome? how much memory does it have?
<deCon> mazza558, now ill check by watching youtube
<tarzeau> pukeko: forget gnome on a sparc...
<Th3Kymera> some one have a notebook hp DV2000??
<L> ciao
<eck> tarzeau: what do you think sun uses?
<janusz> gg
<tarzeau> pukeko: you know sparc is a great computer. but gnome... gnome is not great software
<pukeko> tarzeau: no gui necessary..
<mazza558> decon: tell me if it works :)
<tarzeau> eck: sun are retards
<Hutch323> Zelda - Just go to system/preferences/themes and change to whatever you like.
<L> #virtual.cr3w
<tarzeau> eck: they've dumped objective-c for java. they hold fix on solaris. and they dumped lighthouse design applications, instead they promoted staroffice/openoffice
<tarzeau> eck: they are the really retards!
<L> on irc. virutal-irc . org
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok mmm try restarting X one more time.
<L> join #virtual.cr3w
<eck> tarzeau: maybe so, but there is no problem running gnome on a sparc
<ruda> where in the word gnome had use objective c?
<ruda> world
<tarzeau> eck: not if it has only 64mb or less memory
<deCon> mazza558, nope...still the same
<Th3Kymera> how can I give more memory to my graphics card??'
<ruda> Gnome is completely in C
<tarzeau> ruda: nobody claimed so, but look at the original goal and what the abbreviation gnome means
<gr2> shrimpy: ok be right back
<Th3Kymera> it's go 6150 nvidia
<deCon> mazza558, and it starts playing...but no audio, and it could be conflicting with amaroK...i dont know
<tarzeau> ruda: and that's the problem :)
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok
<eck> tarzeau: ugh, you can't really run any WM with that much memory any more
<ruda> gnome is for CORBA
<ruda> GNUStep uses Objective C
<ferret> eck: There are more and better low-resource wmsnow than there were 5 years ago.
<ruda> like Mac OSX's COCOA
<tarzeau> eck: crap
<mazza558> decon: ah, i think i know what it could be... give me a sec
<tarzeau> eck: look at openstep, runs perfect w/ 8mb, look at www.linuks.mine.nu/screenshots/amiwm.png 48mb sparc classic
<jovan> resolution of 1440x900 makes screen buggy, is there a fix for this?
<eck> ferret: yeah, but X11 has gottenbiger
<tatters> I messed up my fstab file, is there a way to reset it back to default?
<deCon> ugh, i'm almost ready to switch back to windows...stupid beryl must be causing tons of issues, cuz sound/video/printing all have issues...booo, and i thought i was moving up
<SnapLinux> why is the windows google earth so much more detailed than what im getting on linux version?
<deCon> mazza558, thanks!
<gr2> shrimpy: ok back
<Sub> deCon, whats wrong with running linux without beryl>?
<beland> hey all
<ruda> FSF never gives importance to GNUStep
<Sub> seems crazy to go back because eye candy doesnt work.
<gr2> shrimpy: phone call, 3 minutes, wont take long
<Shrimpy_> gr2: welcom
<eck> same deal, i hope i you're running xfree86 if you have that much ram
<Zelda> nevermind I got it
<deCon> Sub, nothing, it just makes things easier to organize, and prettier
<beland> i'm not able to recieve anything by dcc of irc, what should I do to fix that ?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: any luck this time?
<Sub> SnapLinux, check your preferences, - you might be on low textures.
<tarzeau> ruda: on the other hand GNUstep never gave importance to GNU. nobody cares about FSF do we?
<ruda> they supported Gnome against KDE , in the time Qt was proprietary
<hwMoD|buntu> Hi all, I have a problem with sound recording - ubuntu records the wave digital output, instead of the microhpne, and I cannot make it change - could anyone give me any advices or pointers?
<eck> ruda: gnome is not a FSF project
<hwMoD|buntu> I can only transmit the computer's sounds through skype, not fun
<SnapLinux> i set to highest and slowest but still crappy i think they shafting linux users
<Wicks> im booting from a feisty live cd... and its asking for usename and password. any ideas?
<Sub> hwMoD|buntu, goto system-prefs-sound - then "sound capture device" - change that to what you need
<mazza558> decon: sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Flannel> Wicks: are you booting a real Feisty? or some other unofficial flavor?
<ruda> eck: it's not a question of being hosted
<mazza558> then change: FIREFOX_DSP="none" to IREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<ruda> eck: FSF/GNU enforces gnome
<Wicks> Flannel : real from the canonical mirror lol
<mazza558> that should fix your sound problem at least
<SnapLinux> Wicks try guest/guest
<hwMoD|buntu> sub - thanks!
<deCon> mazza558, whats the issue?
<gekkoo> is it possible to change the resolution of the ttX terminals?
<eck> ruda: they recommend gnome, but gnome is completely independent
<gr2> shrimpy: no luck
<mat1980> wiks, are you installing it?
<tarzeau> gekkoo: x or not?
<deCon> mazza558, i notice amarok on GNOME/Beryl is bitchy...takes some CPU and sometimes audio quits out..
<Wicks> SnapLinux: authentication failed
<mazza558> decon: I think the sound problem was to do with the codec firefox was using
<Flannel> Wicks: did you verify the md5 of the ISO?  and check the CD for defects?
<hwMoD|buntu> sub - any idea where that is in xubuntu?
<gekkoo> tarzeau: i mean the terminals which are accesible through ctrl+alt+F1-6
<XCute4God> Im using ubuntu 7.04, everything is working in my hp dv6058cl fine with noapic and a lot of other kernel parameters, but my "ONDEMAND" power scheme only works in 1600 Mhz, not throttling to 800mhz... anyone can help me please? :)
<tarzeau> gekkoo: try fbset or svgatextmode
<SnapLinux> tru ubuntu / ubuntu
<tarzeau> gekkoo: yes they can be resized
<ruda> eck: they recommended gnome in the time gnome was a completely crap
<Wicks> prolly the disk
<Sub> hwMoD|buntu, no idea sorry - try asking in #xubuntu
<tarzeau> ruda: did that ever change? gnome is no more complete crap?
<ruda> eck: and GNUStep was something or could be better
<eck> ruda: that was many years ago ;-)
<mazza558> decon: beryl is still in beta. try turning off some of the plugins like "blur"
<Flannel> Wicks: please do so.  Apparently some people (with corrupt disks) sometimes are asked for passwords.
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know what is the directory where i should unpack .tar.gz files to? do i just put the folder in '/usr/lib'?
<gr2> shrimpy: still get 0%. btw it reads the line when I configure (80% signal) but on the network status it gives me 0%
<deCon> mazza558, ok... and beryl...kill blur?
<ruda> eck: yes, I know... That's why we have Gnome and KDE... two bizarre desktops
<SnapLinux> i forget what my live cd came up with  but user and pas were the same'
<tarzeau> ruda, eck we also have http://livecd.gnustep.org/
<hyapadi> hi, how to check bad sector in linux?
<ruda> tarzeau: I know.. i know
<deCon> mazza558, blur isn't on
<mazza558> decon: turn off any plugins you can find that you don't want
<gr2> shrimpy: maybe we should install the windows drivers?
<mazza558> decon: what plugins do you have on?
<thelostpatrol> help, i still don't have shutdown / restart buttons
<SnapLinux> anyone using the mint distro of kbuntu?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: i'm sure the window drive will not support liunx.
<gr2> shrimpy: right, i should let my mind not speak freely.
<priich> Umm so i did some housecleaning and got rid of aptitude. It took these packages with it:  upstart-compat-sysv startup-tasks system-services upstart-logd upstart.    Are those as important as they sound or can i restart without worrying ?
<deCon> mazza558, i just turned off "window decoration" and the top bar of all windows disappeared, but i can still grab the invisible area
<Shrimpy_> gr2: haha
<leku> how do I switch my default window manager and login manager from gdm/gnome to enlightenment?
<ruda> tarzeau: I'm aware of GNUStep; i use to used in a few years ago, with Window Maker. but it's like to use something from the 90's (in my point of view)
<Flannel> priich: why'd you get rid of aptitude?
<Jack31> has anyone gotten timidity working???????
<eck> priich: you definitely want those packages
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok let me check into this can you list your card again?
<thelostpatrol> help, i still don't have shutdown / restart buttons
<priich> hehe i figured as much. Thanks for confirmation.
<mazza558> decon: window decoration uses the emerald themes. It is important to keep that on if you want to use the beryl themes
<bartzitz> i have qemu from binary package (works), and installed kqemu from source package with current kernel headers. kqemu module is loaded but qemu says it's not, how can i fix it?
<tarzeau> ruda: you're talking about look. i'm talking about feel
<XCute4God> Im using ubuntu 7.04, everything is working in my hp dv6058cl fine with noapic and a lot of other kernel parameters, but my "ONDEMAND" power scheme only works in 1600 Mhz, not throttling to 800mhz... anyone can help me please? :)
<gr2> shrimpy: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<deCon> mazza558, fading, 3d effects, wobbly windows, window decoration, desktop cube...but none of these are "plugins" right...
<mjunx> hey, why can't I join #ubuntu-devel? nothing happens...
<Phrozen_One[Away> how can I add a ddns entry in the /etc/hosts file, to clarify, instead of an ip addresses corresponding to a hostname, it will be a hostname to hostname entry
<jago25> knetworkmanager isn't showing wireless networks anymore :/
<mjunx> hey, I've got one of those, gr2
<deroxx> I need help configuring wlan for my laptop. anyone who can help me?
<ruda> tarzeau: does gnustep have a native web browser?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok give me five mins and i'll come back with something! (hopefully)
<mazza558> decon: they an be referred to as plugins :)
<tarzeau> ruda: no it doesn't
<deCon> mazza558, under extras...i just use the Water effect (thought not often, but i have it on to allow it) , window previews, and dbus...thats it
<tarzeau> ruda: ask that in #gnustep
<ruda> tarzeau: I mean, if I want to use gnome, i expect to use tools from that environment, I never do kde apps
<mazza558> decon: do you have animations on?
<gr2> shrimpy: I will wait :-) and see if i can find anything
<tarzeau> ruda: same here
<gr2> junx: you are on an intel ??
<tarzeau> ruda: i also love consistency
<deCon> mazza558, yes
<ruda> tarzeau: I really like GNUSTEP... They do a nice peace of work
<tarzeau> ruda: not even k3b? i mean i hate gnome file dialogs
<awpti> Anyone have any experience with prboom?  (doom port)
<mazza558> decon: what animations are you using?
<erstazi> !gwenview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwenview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruda> not even k3b, too much buttons
<eck> tarzeau: you should try gnomebaker
<gr2> junx: because I cant get it to connect to my wireless network
<thelostpatrol> help, i still don't have shutdown / restart buttons
<tarzeau> ruda: if you ever used the original, OPENSTEP, see http://gnu.ethz.ch/www.levenez.com/ thats was even far more kickass
<mjunx> gr2, yeah, I have the same card
<deCon> mazza558, dream and beam up...and fire for closing windowx
<tarzeau> eck: i did, and i didn't like it
<bartzitz> i have qemu from binary package (works), and installed kqemu from source package with current kernel headers. kqemu module is loaded but qemu says it's not, how can i fix it?
<ruda> tarzeau: cool pix
<gr2> junx: and shrimpy is trying to help me. does it work on your ubuntu 7.04?
<mjunx> gr2, yeah, it did, but now I'm testing gutsy (7.10) ;p
<jscheel> Hello! I've mounted an offsite drive through sshfs, and am using gedit to modify files on the drive. Everything has worked fine for the past week, but now, I get a permissions error when trying to save. When I look in the file's directory, there is a copy of the file ending with a '~'. I have to delete this file to save my actual file in gedit. Any ideas on what's going on?
<mazza558> decon: those are some of beryl's most CPU-intensive features (apart from blur). it might be a good idea to change them to "fade"
<gr2> junx: how did you get it to work? :-)
<mjunx> gr2, quick diagnostic that you can run from a terminal: lsmod | grep ipw2200
<tarzeau> eck, ruda on linux systems i do most things in the console (screen, ocp, zsh, minicom, awk, irssi, nethack, bc, tcc, whatever)
<theconartist> anyone know how to run an app in its own x session?
<priich> Well it seems they weren't removed but will be if i do an autoremove. Is there a way to move them off the "autoremove" list ?
<mjunx> gr2, worked out of the box :)
<gr2> junx: ok let me try
<tarzeau> theconartist: Xnest ?
<steve__> lo
<deCon> mazza558, i have a dual core AMD, my computer can handle the loads i believe, i just think its a beryl bug?
<gr2> junx: btw it works on other connections. i just connected to a pirate non protected wireless connection and it worked
<mc__> tarzeau: we're a dieing race
<tarzeau> mc__: oh and mc :)
<mat1980> Xcute4God, what's the output of cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies ?
<mazza558> decon: it depends on your graphics card more than anything.
<tarzeau> mc__: no way! as long as the gui counterparts are horrible way back
<mjunx> gr2, are you trying to connect to an encrypted network?
<steve__> ive just installed ubuntu (all good) however my refresh rates are wrong, its limited to either 50 or 55, it should be 75 (lcd) ,
<eck> tarzeau: same, but a pretty DE is still nice
<tarzeau> mc__: oh and let's not forget emacs :)
<gr2> junx: yes. Wep, hexadecimal network.
<mc__> tarzeau: yeah i just used SLIME for cl development
<mjunx> emacs? psh, vi all the way </flameware>
<mazza558> decon: what graphics card are you using?
<deCon> mazza558, the video still starts, then stops...as if it can't load anymore...and the bottom browser bar still is sending shit. I did some network and browser tweaks similar to fasterfox but i used it, as well as swiftfox, and the actual conf type tweaking...i hope this isn't why
<mjunx> gr2, I haven't tried connecting to one, but how are you attempting to connect to it? via network manager?
<mc__> tarzeau: well GUI's can never beat CUI's in everything
<deCon> mazza558, nvidia 7800gt extreme
<asc> I reinstalled Amarok (apt-get remove --purge, rm-rf ~/.kde, apt-get install amarok) because it was behaving strangely.  Now, it freezes immediately after startup with a spinning cursor and the window doesn't update.  Anybody know what this is?
<mjunx> mc__, CLI*
<mc__> tarzeau: at least not in flexibility
<deCon> mazza558, i believe they worked fine under edgy...
<gr2> junx: via the default network thing on the bottom
<mc__> mjunx: yes,typo
<hbaigu> bartzitz: did you do all of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<mjunx> gr2, alright, then here's some fun terminal stuff to try
<gartt> I installed the system by resizing the existing partitions and installing on the freed up space.  Is there any way, after doing this to get rid of the old unused partition and free up the whole disk for this OS without reinstalling?
<mazza558> decon: the beryl problems appears to be a bug.
<Kazol> how do I upgrade to the newest Firefox version in Dapper?
<mjunx> gr2, iwconfig
<gr2> shrimpy: I just found out that my connection works on non protected networks
<Phrozen_One[Away> how can I add a ddns entry in the /etc/hosts file, to clarify, instead of an ip addresses corresponding to a hostname, it will be a hostname to hostname entry
<deCon> asc, i have some amarok issues as well, i'm wondering if it is just for kde or something
<gr2> junx: ok let me try
<bartzitz> hbaigu: let me check
<gartt> I know it's kinda a basic question...
<mazza558> decon: about the video, is this embedded, and is it using the totem player?
<mjunx> gr2, see if it tries to set the right settings for your wireless
<FurryNemesis> hi all
<deCon> mazza558, what about using Compiz? it is an option ... its embedded video
<eck> Phrozen_One[Away: you can't
<asc> deCon: If it helps at all, I don't have KDE installed, just the parts that are necessary for Amarok
<Kazol> How do I upgrade Firefox? The one in synaptec is too old.
<FurryNemesis> is anyone using the new gspca driver for their webcam? Need a little help compiling if you've got the time...
<gr2> junx: hmm let me give you the output
<mazza558> decon: yeah, compiz should be a lot less buggy for the time being.
<raf256> hi
<Kazol> The new Firefox version is a tar.gz file. How do I install it?
<Flannel> Kazol: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<theconartist> tarzeau, how do i get an app to run under the xnest display it if it doesnt have it's own -display option?
<mjunx> gr2, alrighty
<mazza558> decon: could i have a look at the page you're trying to get to play, to see if it's just a problem with the site?
<deCon> asc, i have no idea sorry, i was just wondering if ti was possible that it behaves strange because of desktop enviroment, whether is kde or beryl issue...you don't have beryl do you?
<gr2> junx, its pretty long ill paste it in private window
<mjunx> Flannel, just unarchive it and run the "firefox" executable inside it
<jscheel> any ideas on the sshfs / gedit problem?
<eck> Phrozen_One[Away: closest you can get is to run a local bind server, or something along those lines
<XCute4God> mat1980: 1600000 800000
<tarzeau> theconartist: haha, i also love X
<asc> deCon: Nope, I guess it's probably unrelated
<Kazol> Flannel: dapper
<deCon> mazza558, its every video i try to play, regardless of webpage...some dont play at all and just appear black (but its always black where another window had covered it
<deCon> asc, probably an amaroK issue
<awpti> This prboom install keeps locking my laptop up <video, anyway>.  go to fire the gun and boom..freeze.
<Flannel> Kazol: why don't you upgrade?  I imagine, if you're lamenting the old version of FF, you're probably going to enjoy the new versions of everything else as well
<Kazol> Flannel: To edgy?
<BoneE> is there a way to run ubuntu on USB drive
<asc> !slap amarok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap amarok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* einPaul slaps amarok around the head with a boy scout
<Phrozen_One[Away> eck, the overhead on that would be too high, an alias will be just as good
<mazza558> decon: try using compiz and see if this solves it
<gr2> junx: ok let me post it here
<Flannel> Kazol: sure, or all the way to feisty if you'd like (through edgy though, so ... upgrade to edgy first, then see if you want feisty)
<Shrimpy_> gr2: try and type this in   "lsmod | grep ipw"
<Kazol> Flannel: I don't want to lose my settings.
<eck> Phrozen_One[Away: well afaik you cannot do it without running your own dns server
<deCon> mazza558, the problem i have with compiz (the ONLY problem...cept i haven't checked the bugs i've been having in compiz)...is that the themes don't work for it...so i end up having no top bar with the close window buttons etc
<mjunx> Shrimpy_, we tried that I believe
<gr2> junx: eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"DB"
<gr2>           Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated
<gr2>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
<gr2>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<gr2>           Power Management:off
<gr2>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<gr2>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<bartzitz> hbaigu: does it matter if i created an image with kqemu disabled before?
<gr2>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<FurryNemesis> BoneE, yes, install it to a USB drive if you've got one big enough (2-4 gig should do) then pray that the comp you want it on can boot USB from BIOS
<gr2> shrimpy: ok, 1 sec
<mjunx> aiee, !pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | gr2
<ubotu> gr2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kazol> Flannel: How is Feisty better anyway?
<Flannel> Kazol: Upgrading won't make you lose your settings.
<deCon> !pastebin > gr2
<mjunx> gr2, it doesn't even associate itself with the accesspoint apparently
<Flannel> Kazol: They're just newer.  Well, and Feisty has a bunch of new features
<Kazol> Flannel: So I could directly upgrade Dapper to Feisty?
<mazza558> decon: right click on the beryl icon and change the window decorator to GTK
<FurryNemesis> BoneE, but make sure it;s ext3 formatted first
<Shrimpy_> mjunx: ok :)
<mazza558> decon: then change to compiz
<Flannel> Kazol: no.  You'd upgrade Dapper to Edgy, then Edgy to Feisty.
<deCon> mazza558, ewwwwwww, soooo....plain. *vomit*
<Flannel> Kazol: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/610  and http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/releasenotes/704
<Kazol> Flannel: And I won't lose my settings (such as background, panels), programs, desklets?
<deCon> mazza558, and in compiz, i can't use mouse wheel to rotate my workspaces
<mjunx> gr2, you can try changing its AP ESSID (router name) to see if that works via this command: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "Router Name"
<awpti>  i can't think about what else to install on this laptop.
<Flannel> Kazol: that's correct.  It's an upgrade.  Have you used any third party repositories?  or anything like automatix?
<gr2> junx, shrimpy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19026/
<deCon> mazza558, OR any beryl features for that matter
<mazza558> decon: does this at least solve your problem with the web pages?
<awpti> got gkrellm.. xchat..
<bartzitz> hbaigu: does it matter if i created an image with kqemu disabled before?
<mjunx> gr2, if that solves the problem, then the problem must be a bug with the NetworkManager program
<thelostpatrol> help, i still don't have shutdown / restart buttons
<deCon> mazza558, ill check
<gr2> junx: what should I change the name to?
<thelostpatrol> i've been asking for hours now
<thelostpatrol> :<
<hbaigu> bartzitz: it should not matter, is qemu saying that couldn't blah /dev/kqemu
<Flannel> !repeat | thelostpatrol
<ubotu> thelostpatrol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dountby__> doesnt anyone know how to reconstruct my desktop-icons?
<bob535> mkay, having a problem upgrading from edgy to fiesty, non-net connected computer using the DVD. It still tries to connect to the internet to upgrade and fails the upgrade when it does this
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know what is the directory where i should unpack .tar.gz files to? do i just put the folder in '/usr/lib'?
<compengi> i got 3 users connected to my pc which is me my self, is there a way to more about those users?
<Kazol> Flannel: I only use gkrellm, gkdesklets, and some other small programs (that I don't care about). Would I have to reinstall my wifi and nvidia drivers?
<bartzitz> hbaigu: Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<mjunx> gr2, the name of your router
<tarzeau> Tarkus: /usr/lib is very bad
<Neil-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/110126 hey guys
<Neil-> someone else has confirmed my bug - shall i change its status to confirmed?
<gr2> shrimpy: is that what you expected?
<tarzeau> Tarkus: put it in ~/src or /usr/src
<bartzitz> hbaigu: lsmod | grep emu: kqemu                 124580  0
<Flannel> Kazol: no.  They'll upgrade too.  Er, you used package manager to install them, right?  not compiling?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: yeah
<eck> Tarkus: you should try to keep thing in your home directory as much as possible
<kira_> hi all! Somebody maybe have the same trouble like me with firefox2.0 and Ubuntu 7.04 ? Firefox crash very often...
<bXi> is it correct that the ubuntu kernel+initrd are only 10mb together?
<spookcomix> Good afternoon ladies and gents.  "Quick question:"  I've got Kubuntu on my wife's laptop.  Even running Edgy, it never would display the boot-up "splash screen" while Kubuntu is loading.  It just goes black.  After it boots, it shows the login screen just fine, and there are no other errors that I can tell.  I just upgraded it to Feisty with the exact same issue.  Any thoughts?
<compengi> kira_, nope
<hbaigu> bartzitz: yes, see the permissions 'ls -l /dev/kqemu'
<ussjoin> Ubuntu 7.04 - I can't get the computer to recognize that my DVDRW drive exists. There's no entry for it at all in /dev, and no messages about it that I see in dmesg. Any thoughts as to how to debug?
<compengi> kira_, firefox never crashed with me
<Shrimpy_> gr2: modprobe ipw2200
<Kazol> Flannel: I'm mainly concerned about wifi drivers. I used some kind of network manager applet instead of ndiswrapper. I'm too much of a newbie to compile programs. I use apt-get.
<Flannel> bXi: yeah.  Something like that.  But you'll have a few at a time.  So /boot should be a smidge more.
<deCon> mazza558, no audio still....its wierd, as if my sound trades off if i have amarok open...amarok keeps sound all to itself or something, i've had some issues in the past with amaroK randomly saying some xine error and then nothing will work until i restart x
<bartzitz> hbaigu: crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 62 2007-05-03 23:36 /dev/kqemu
<Tarkus> eck: its in my home directory right now, but since all my other program files are in /usr/lib im wondering why this program shouldnt be..
<bartzitz> hbaigu: i guess i should change the group to kqemu?
<eck> Tarkus: are you compiling it?
<Flannel> Kazol: Good.  Then you won't have any issues upgrading.  And, Feisty has a new network manager thing, although, I don't know much about it.
<mjunx> bartzitz, you gotta either run qemu as root (bad idea) or chown root:adm /dev/kqemu
<mazza558> decon: i have an idea about the sound issue... go to system, preferences, sound
<gr2> shrimpy: the command modprobe went through
<joeExample2> hi all
<mjunx> gr2, does that fix it?
<jjido> Where is the config for the startup items? I need to stop Update Notifier from loading when I log in
<jshewey> So.. I installed beryl, but when I run beryl-manager, it is trying to use aiglx instead of xgl
<joeExample2> anybody know how to get ubuntu to recognize 4-way scrolling?
<ussjoin> Kazol: The network manager in Feisty rocks-- I highly recommend it.
<bob535> mkay, having a problem upgrading from edgy to fiesty, non-net connected computer using the DVD. It still tries to connect to the internet to upgrade and fails the upgrade when it does this - please private message me if you can help
<hbaigu> bartzitz: i also installed kqemu today, and i got the same thing,  do what mjunx said
<mazza558> decon: then see if you can change the sound device to be different for the music as opposed to the general system sounds
<joeExample2> My company gave me a M$ mouse which has it
<eck> Tarkus: if so, you run the configure script with --prefix=/usr and build it in your home directory, and then when you make install it will put the files into /usr
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok that means that ubuntu know's your wifi card. and it's loading. i just don't know why it does not want to connect.
<ussjoin> Kazol: And in general my experience with wifi under Feisty (I use ipw3945) has been more positive than ever before.
<variant> jshewey: so?
<bartzitz> hbaigu: crw-rw---- 1 root kqemu 10, 62 2007-05-03 23:36 /dev/kqemu
<Tarkus> eck: i dont know. im new to linux so i dont understand much, but its 'songbird' and when i unpack it there is an executable file inside, along with many other files. and when i run the executable the program runs fine. (i didnt install it, just unpacked).
<bartzitz> hbaigu: i've adde the kqemu like in the ubuntu artice
<mjunx> bartzitz, are you in the kqemu group then?
<Kazol> Flannel: The applet I'm concerned about is called "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2." It's the only thing that's keeping my wifi working. I didn't use ndiswrapper.
<compengi> LjL, i got 3 users of user compengi running on my pc, and i have 1 terminal only opened.. can i check from where is the other user?
<bartzitz> mjunx: yes
<gr2> junx: no it did not work
<mjunx> bartzitz, then you're set
<jshewey> JoeExample2: You need to set horizscrolldelta and vertscrolldelta options in your xorg.conf file
<eck> Tarkus: i would personally recomemend unpacking it into a prefix in your home directory and adding that to your path
<deCon> mazza558, k... btw...video stopped, i'm going to try GNOME and see if it works...it may be an issue with my network tweaks that i did? I dont know...i ran some different websites optimization configs and everything is fast as hell....probably unrelated, but maybe the servers are nerfing me because i'm network overclocked
<ussjoin> Kazol: The new netmanager should be better than that, even.
<Braddf0rd> Does anyone know where I can find a list of IRC channels for Ubuntu?
<Kazol> ussjoin: I had to use "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2" instead of ndiswrapper to get my Belkin wifi to work.
<mjunx> gr2, does "lsmod | grep ipw2200" show anything?
<bartzitz> mjunx: well, the same problem
<hbaigu> bartzitz: but do the user is also in kqemu group
<gr2> shrimpy: the wireless card works on Unencrympted networks
<mjunx> bartzitz, if you _just_ added yourself to that group, you gotta log out and back in
<jshewey> variant: So I have an ati card and it won't work with aiglx without going to the buggy open source driver.
<gr2> shrimpy: i found out 5 min ago, connected to unprotected wireless network
<ussjoin> Kazol: I understand. Ndiswrapper is only a stopgap-- and not using it is therefore good as it makes your upgrade easier, not harder.
<gr2> junx: one sec let me paste it
<mazza558> decon: I now have truely no idea about your sound problem.
<Flannel> Kazol: is that a part of gdesklets? or what?  Sorry, But... if you installed it via apt-get, it'll upgrade fine.
<eck> Tarkus: especially because a binary program like that is going to be messy to remove, putting it in your home directory will make things easy foryou and ensure that it doesn't overwrite any system files
<bartzitz> mjunx: will try now
<variant> jshewey: which card exactly?
<grungehead> hello. i have an usb-pendrive with an ext3 partition. in /etc/fstab i added the options "errors=remount-ro,nosuid,noexec,users,user,data=ordered", but i don't have write acces as a normal user. i don't want to bind it to a single user, so how can i set writepermissions for all users?
<alfplayer> how do i scale the vncviewer window?
<Shrimpy_> gr2: so it deos connect, just having problems with your secure network?
<mjunx> Shrimpy_, sounds like the wep thing
<ompaul> compengi, do a who<< or w<< in a termial also do a last<<
<ussjoin> alfplayer: It's ordinarily fixed to the resolution your server is sending out, e.g., 'you can't."
<variant> grungehead: set the permissions on the files on the partition (ext supports permissions)
<Kazol> ussjoin: I'll try installing Edgy, then Feisty later today. I'm looking forward for it. I hope my wifi works!
<gr2> junx: shrmipy already asked before: heres the post i think: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19026/
<neverblue> how can i entirely remove apache2?
<Braddf0rd> I'm looking for a list of Ubuntu IRC channels to get specific help on certain issues, can someone help me find a list of channels?
<deCon> mazza558, any ideas which to use? ...any of them? thanks for all the effort :(...it could be amaroK?
<Tarkus> eck: oh, i though all i do to remove it is delete the folder and its gone.. because all i did was unpack. so correct me if im wrong here.
<ussjoin> Kazol: You're on dapper now?
<neverblue> EVERYTHING
<thelostpatrol> help! no shutdown/restart buttons! they disappeared.
<jshewey> variant: according to lspci Radeon Mobility X1600
<neverblue> even php5
<Shrimpy_> mjunx: yes sir, know  much about it?
<mjunx> gr2, and I asked you that first lol; that's not the problem though
<gr2> shrimpy: yes it appears so. i am now using someone elses unprotected network
<ward_> i just installed compiz-extra and no extra stuff appears in GLdeskop in the menu
<Flannel> !upgrade | Kazol
<ubotu> Kazol: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ward_> tany ideas
<mjunx> Shrimpy_, nope, I don't use insecure encryption
<ward_> t?
<eck> Tarkus: is there not a folder hierarchy in the tarball?
<gr2> junx: lol sorry
<grungehead> variant: i want to have full acces so i even can write new files...
<LjL> compengi: "who"
<variant> jshewey: ok, definatly an proprietry driver required there unfortunatly :/
<Draconicus> Is it possible to get spyware or adware with Firefox in Ubuntu Linux?
<gr2> shrimpy: so the wireless card actually works
<variant> grungehead: chown -R /path/to/mountpoint username
<gekkoo> tarzeau: fbset worked fine, thanks :-)
<Shrimpy_> gr2: ok let me search for the wep problems ( there was been a few lately)
<mjunx> gr2, you can try installing wpagui and configure your network with that
<steve__> is there a list of monitor details somewhere? i need the HorizSync etc for a DELL E153FP
<ussjoin> Draconius: Possible? Yes. Likely? Definitely not.
<gr2> junx: did you receive the paste adress? is that what you were expecting?
<eck> Draconicus: if there's a security vulnerability in firefox, sure
<variant> Draconicus: only if you choose to install it
<__mikem> LjL, gcc isn't letting me add /usr/include/wx-2.8/ to its search path, and I need to do this to use wxWidgets and I am getting ready to go postal
<bartzitz> mjunx: hey that helped, thanks a lot!
<compengi> ompaul, aha thanks... oh i see 1 user is still tuck which is where i was connected to my pc through ssh when i wasn't at home. how can i close this connection/
<ussjoin> Draconius: On Linux, "Anything is Possible!" But bad things are hugely unlikely.
<idonthaveonesodo> i have just installed an old version of ubuntu
<mjunx> bartzitz, sounds good
<Draconicus> variant: Gotcha.
<idonthaveonesodo> fresh install
<neverblue> how can i entirely remove apache2? (everything) in ubuntu??
<jshewey> variant: yep. So... Any idea why it is beryl is trying to use aiglx when I have xgl installd?
<mjunx> gr2, yeah, that's it
<idonthaveonesodo>  i think its called hoary? its that a version name ??
<eck> neverblue: apt-get remove --purge apache2
<jjido> Where is the config for the startup items? I need to stop Update Notifier from loading when I log in
<bartzitz> mjunx: however, is there any way to fix it without loggin out?
<eck> idonthaveonesodo: a very old one, yes
<joeExample2> jshewey: set them to 0?  1?  10?
<ussjoin> Draconicus: Look at http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222 for a cute related story.
<bartzitz> mjunx: not critical, but yet
<Tarkus> eck: in the tarball there is one folder named "Songbird" which contains more folders and files..
<mazza558> decon: what options do you have for the sound? I think there will be your sound driver and another sound driver which reads something like "Advanced Linux Sound" or something. Try using the sound driver for music, then have the other one for everything esle
<idonthaveonesodo> anyway, the install process never gave me a chance to pick up the root password
<mjunx> bartzitz, well, open a new terminal perhaps
<variant> jshewey: nope, if you're using beryl-manager it's easy enough to fix
<ompaul> compengi, so ps auwx | grep ssh and find it
<neverblue> eck that doesnt work
<idonthaveonesodo> how do i get to be root ! ?
<neverblue> eck dir is still there
<mjunx> idonthaveonesodo, sudo -i
<neverblue> with files in it
<bartzitz> mjunx: oh. true :)
<spasticteapot> idonthaveonesodo: su
<Flannel> !root | idonthaveonesodo
<ubotu> idonthaveonesodo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<erstazi> What app is good for "video screenshots"?
<Kazol> ussjoin: yes
<Flannel> spasticteapot: no.  Su is wrong.  Please don't recommend that.
<mjunx> erstazi, recordmydesktop
<mazza558> decon: also, try another music player to see if it makes a difference.
<eck> Tarkus: i would just create a folder called ~/songbird that you unpack the files to, and then in your .bashrc add a line at the end that reads 'export PATH=$HOME/songbird:$PATH'
<variant> jshewey: just right click the beryl manager icon and select xgl instead of aiglx
<erstazi> mjunx, thank you
<gr2> junx: ok install wpagui
<spasticteapot> Huh. It USED to work.
<gr2> junx *installing
<neverblue> neither does aptitude
<LjL> __mikem: why doesn't it let you?
<Kazol> Flannel: This is how I installed the card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 . It said "Dapper and Edgy", but I'm assuming it will work in Feisty?
<deCon> mazza558, WTF....it works
<ompaul> spasticteapot, not on ubuntu
<ussjoin> Kazol: I tend to (and this will give people in here heart attacks, but) upgrade fully at once.
<mjunx> spasticteapot, su uses root, root has random password unless you change it via, *drumroll*, sudo
<mazza558> decon: what works?
<spasticteapot> ompaul: Man Su says it will work....
<deCon> mazza558, now video AND sound work on youtube....i restarted x
<mazza558> decon :)
<ussjoin> Kazol: I just find that gives me a smaller set of broken things to fix.
<spasticteapot> mjunx: Heh.
<spasticteapot> I forgot that I did that first.
<eck> neverblue: then remoe them yourself
<bartzitz> mjunx: ok, now the mouse doesn't work in windows vm
<deCon> mazza558, think it could possibly be amaroK hogging something?
<ward_> i just installed compiz-extra and no extra stuff appears in GLdeskop in the menu, how can i get to them please?
<Kazol> ussjoin: what do you mean? Reformat and install?
<Flannel> mjunx, spasticteapot: no. Root does NOT have a random password.  It has no password, as it's locked.
<ussjoin> Kazol: That said, I do that on my laptop, and my data's svned so if I have to work somewhere else for a day, that's OK.
<mjunx> bartzitz, you gotta click on the window first I believe
<gr2> junx: installing, ill tell you when its up
<gekkoo> now the next thing: how do I disable the beep in textmode (non-X terminals)?
<idonthaveonesodo> ok ty i got it
<ompaul> spasticteapot, and ehh it does not - you found a bug please report it su - $otheruser works
<spasticteapot> flamesrock: It worked in Edgy.
<compengi> ompaul, thanks alot
<bartzitz> mjunx: yes sure, did, no cursor
<ussjoin> Kazol: I like that too :-) but linux people hate that. What I meant was go straight from Dapper to Feisty, or whatnot.
<Tarkus> eck: alright, right now its unpacked to '/home/mike/songbird' and it works fine. but i dont know what you mean by the .bashrc and 'export PATH=$HOME/songbird:$PATH'.
<spasticteapot> ompaul: Man Su says it will give you root.
<gr2> junx: i feel like such a microsoft n00b :-)
<Kazol> ussjoin: That is possible?
<ompaul> spasticteapot, its a bug file it
<eck> Tarkus: open up the file ~/.bashrc in a text editor and add that line
<spasticteapot> I'm running Feisty...just updated this morning.
<ploom> gekkoo, please do "man xset" (without the quotes)
<Flannel> spasticteapot: only if the root password is enabled, which it is not.
<neverblue> eck, i wouldnt know what files apache installs
<spasticteapot> ompaul: Where do I file it?
<mjunx> gr2, don't worry, I'm just spouting out things based on experience
<mazza558> decon: it could be. it's strange that that happened though. i'll make a last recommendation - reduce the amount of network "overclocking" :)
<ompaul> spasticteapot, on launchpad.net
<variant> spasticteapot: using su to become root is disabled on ubuntu
<thelostpatrol> help! no shutdown/restart buttons! they disappeared.
<gekkoo> ploom: isn't that for the X-terminals?
<Draconicus> ussjoin: Hee.. I've used Linux for years. I didn't think I could get any kind of spyware or adware because of the security stuff that's actually logical. I've noticed some unusual popup ads appearing seemingly out of nowhere, but now I realize that it's just clever javascripting on this site I've recently been visiting.
<neverblue> eck, thanks for the try anyways
<mazza558> decon: it might put more pressure on servers
<Flannel> neverblue: purge apache2, apache2.2-common, apache2-utils, apache2-mpm-worker.. and I think that'd be it.  There'll be a few other packages (APR runtimes and stuff), but I dont know if other things depend on those or not
<Kazol> ussjoin: This is how I configured my wifi card: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 Will it work the same under Feisty?
<mjunx> bartzitz, you might need a modified version of windows to use in a VM
<Flannel> neverblue: but, those four will remove 90% of apache2, and all of the functionality.
<gr2> junx: installed, whats the command to run wpagui lol
<bartzitz> mjunx: mouse worked before, without kqemu
<ussjoin> Kazol: Actually the skip upgrade's unsupported, looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<tarzeau> www.dell.com/linux says nothing about ubuntu yet?
<mjunx> gr2, wpa_gui
<Tarkus> eck: what is that going to do?
<mjunx> bartzitz, then it's probably a bug in kqemu, eh?
<deCon> mazza558, dont know how..but it works now. i wonder if i can switch to beryl and if video will still work...going to try
<compengi> ompaul, btw is it possible to install ubuntu through ssh?
<mazza558> tarzeau: they'll add more info over he next month.
<mjunx> bartzitz, try using qemu+kqemu with a different OS (e.g., ubuntu 7.04 disc)
<neverblue> oh thank god, Flannel hey
<eck> Tarkus: if you run 'echo $PATH' it will show you what directories bash looks for programs in when you run commands. this willjust add ~/songbird to the front of that list
<bartzitz> mjunx: ok, will try to fix it somehow and let you know then
<Shrimpy_> g2r: i have to leave now but i hope that you are able to connect to your network! have a good day
<gr2> junx: ok. it doesnt read any adapter
<hbaigu> bartzitz: do this before running qemu export SDL_VIDEO_X11_DGAMOUSE=0
<Kazol> ussjoin: I don't really mind installing Edgy as an intermediate step. But I am concerned whether this procedure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 Will work in Feisty.
<ompaul> compengi, anything is possibe (well almost) but I would not even give clock cycles to that manover it would drive you nuts
<ussjoin> Draconicus: Right-- that's an odd website though. :-) But yes, the logical levels of security *nearly* always prevent priv-escalations-- and spyware is generally written toward the largest market, which isn't us, of course.
<mazza558> decon: with any luck it should.
<gr2> junx: in the scroll down menu, no "adapters" appears
<bartzitz> hbaigu: ok thanks
<mjunx> gr2, actually, it might be "gksu wpa_gui", try that
<bob535> How can I force the edgy to upgrade to fiesty using only the DVD, the instructions given still requires (or it tries anyways) to connect to the internet which is not hooked up to the computer I am upgrading
<eck> Tarkus: that way you can run it without specifying the whole path of the binary
<Flannel> neverblue: the other few files would be libapr1 and libaprutil1,  mark those for removal, and see if you're removing anything else (that looks like it's not apache related), if so... don't remove them (other stuff might use the APR, I dont know)
<neverblue> Flannel, can i take you to pm for a min instead?
<ussjoin> Draconicus: Note that if the spyware is *really* a big issue to you (and security generally) then use OpenBSD. Ubuntu simply isn't designed for that level of impenetrability.
<variant> bob535: if you have the correct sources.list that shouldnt happen
<Flannel> neverblue: sure
<jshewey> joeexample2: You can set them to whatever you want. the larger the value, the faster it will scroll. You can try googleing those terms to see an example xorg.conf file.
<Tarkus> eck: oh, well i usualy go to the folder and double-click on the executable. (i use the GUI instead of terminal whenever its possible).
<mjunx> bob535, I don't know the exact details, but you modify your repository settings to use files from the CD instead of the internet
<deCon> mazza558, it does...however i'm still ont he problem train, when i restarted, my background disappeared, and it had a nautilus failure....? said something about bobboo or something
<compengi> ompaul, aha.. then can i install ssh package on live cd?
<hbaigu> bartzitz: i don't know if works
<Kazol> Will this procedure: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 Work in Feisty?
<eck> Tarkus: you can create a symlink on your desktop (or a program launcher somewhere)
<ompaul> compengi, you could
<mjunx> someone needs to invent a nonlinear version of IRC...
<deCon> mazza558, restart X again? this time in Beryl without amaroK...and see if video will still play?
<gr2> junx: it opens and says: could not get status from wpa_supplicant
<ussjoin> Kazol: That page is pretty out of date. Ubuntu in 7.04 got a *lot* of companies to authorize firmware distribution-- so it's likely that it'll actually "just work."
<mazza558> decon: that's a good idea.
<eck> Tarkus: e.g. ln -s ~/songbird/the_name_of_the_binary ~/Desktop/Songbird
<deCon> mazza558, furthermore it had a FAIL on my antivirus daemon....
<chazco> hi... anyone know why hibernation breaks my USB bluetooth (pan service)?
<Flannel> !install | compengi
<compengi> ompaul, aha then how to start the install through the terminal?
<ubotu> compengi: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ompaul> compengi, it will die after you shutdown unless you check out !persistance ( my spelling is wrong there)
<ussjoin> Kazol: That said, if you could plug in *during* the upgrade (as it might break in Edgy, then work again in Feisty) that might be useful.
<joeExample2> jshewey: thanks - I'll try it out
<ompaul> compengi, get alternate CD
<deCon> mazza558, why would nautilus fail, and why isn't my antivirus working automatically?
<Draconicus> ussjoin: You're telling me, what with the whole thing built around sudo (one password makes things easier for users... and attackers :D) Anyway, popups were happening when I created new tabs. I now realize that the site has some firefox-proof scripts that make popups when you leave the page for whatever reason, but leave it open to run. Clever.
<ompaul> compengi, what is on the box - and please I really don't want to think about this - it will have false starts I promise
<Tarkus> eck: yea, alright, ill do that then. thanks for the help eck.
<chazco> hibernation seems to prevent the bluetooth device from answering requests...any ideas?
<jjido> Where is the config for the startup items? I need to stop Update Notifier from loading when I log in
<h4wk0> Following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174.. I got two drivers in my windows partion "bcm4sbxp.sys.
<eck> Draconicus: having a password protected root account also makes things easier for attackers
<compengi> ompaul, lol i see... thanks anyway
<h4wk0> Is that the correct one?
<mjunx> gr2, run this then: "sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<Kazol> ussjoin: cool, I'll do it. If for some reason something gets screwed up, could I revert back to Dapper?
<ussjoin> ussjoin: Well, I personally am in favor of the sudo escalation, if only because the password on the root account is bad in lots of ways.
<thelostpatrol> help! no shutdown/restart buttons! they disappeared.
<ussjoin> Kazol: No-- not really.
<mazza558> decon: there's any reason why something would fail. mainly it would be things not being compatible
<mjunx> Kazol, reverting back to previous releases of software is a pain in the ass, but it's possible
<ompaul> compengi, look at qemu and that is about all I will say
<mazza558> decon: i think you mentioned upgrading from edgy?
<gr2> junx: ok one sec
<bob535> Variant could you tell me how to fix my sources.list in order to avoid it connecting to the internet during the upgrade?
<deCon> mazza558, ya
<marmoler> 7list
<ussjoin> Draconicus: I actually like the sudo escalation over the root pw-- if only because it makes users recognize when they do something stupid, and yet prevents lots of root password issues.
<gr2> junx: failed to read or parse configuration 'etc/....."
<Flannel> Kazol: I suggest going to edgy.  And then waiting and seeing if it has everything you want.  If not, you cna always upgrade to Feisty later.  But, edgy will give you FF2, and a bunch of other stuff
<isidoro> hi
<chazco> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git;a=commitdiff;h=58db2683478e24009dbae33ea76beafe47b356bb -- how can i see if this is intergrated in my kernel?
<bartzitz> mjunx: ok, works, but cursor lags
<variant> bob535: do you have a line in it specifiing the cd?
<mjunx> gr2, try removing the last part with -c/etc/etc...
<bartzitz> mjunx: will do for now
<ussjoin> Draconicus: But one of the advantages of sudoishness to me is that users don't forget the secret code to do big things :-) so that's nice.
<isidoro> who has experience with this video PCI capture card???   Twinhan DTV DVB-T (D+A)
<gonnaeatthat> hey guys can i use kde apps if running gnome ubuntu?
<mazza558> decon: these problems seem typical of a dodgy upgrade.... lots of people on the forums have reported problems
<bob535> just checking now
<mjunx> gonnaeatthat, yeah
<bruenig> gonnaeatthat, yes
<gr2> junx: allright it gave me something
<madc> My wireless shows a dhcp address issued, and released when I kill dhclient, but ifconfig never shows an address
<Kazol> Flannel: I always like having the latest and greatest software, I just don't want to spend 2 hours every upgrade changing settings or installing aps.
<deCon> mazza558, anyway to fix things? ...brb going to restart x
<gonnaeatthat> mjunx: thanks
<compengi> ompaul, yeah i am thanks a lot, hope i didn't waste your time :)
<ussjoin> Draconicus: And notice that that model is what everyone else (OSX and Vista) copied in the newest releases, years after Ubuntu made it the policy.
<Draconicus> ussjoin: I'll admit it's handy, but I never struggled on systems without it. :P   It has its pros and its cons. Big dent in security when you make one password do everything, though.
<gonnaeatthat> bruenig: thanks
<bartzitz> mjunx: by the way, any experience with virtualbox? ppl say it's faster than wmvare, and vmware is faster for me than qemu+kqemu now
<mjunx> bartzitz, nope, just played around with vmware and qemu
<bartzitz> mjunx: what do you like most?
<mjunx> bartzitz, but if I had the hardware support, I would have tried kvm also
<ussjoin> Draconicus: Meh.. maybe. I don't think that's the insecure part of Ubuntu, really. And I think with a little-used Root password you have much more postit likelihood.
<mjunx> bartzitz, I actually don't like either because neither can give you relatively fast virtualisation
<bartzitz> mjunx: i have Celeron M, no kvm stuff
<mazza558> decon: it *might* be better to do a clean reinstall of feisty
<deCon> mazza558, this time nautilus was fine and my desktop background is still here
<gr2> junx: i do not have a wpasupplicant.conf file
<bartzitz> mjunx: ok thanks, great support
<raf256> how to confiure my locale?
<deCon> mazza558, and then reinstall all applications and such?
<mazza558> decon: yes
<raf256> that is tz locale, money locale, date format locale etc
<lawlcostr> ubuntu good
<xjkx> how can we donate to the cds distribution?
<deCon> mazza558, ack
<lawlcostr> lawlcostr approve
<eck> Draconicus: from a security perspective, it certainly helps that I don't know the name of any accounts on your computer that can authenticate as root, because root logins are completely disabled, which is the only login you generally know exists
<mazza558> decon: clean installs generally work much better
<xjkx> cant see donate in site
<deCon> mazza558, thought so, ill have to get a blank cd then :(...unless you know how to do a knoppix install?
<mazza558> decon: but only do that if you really can't find another solution to your problems
<deCon> mazza558, right
<kuba> hi.can anyone tell my why command './file.sh 'doesn't work but command '. file.sh ' works correct ??
<mazza558> decon: i'd recommend asking on the forums or on here
<xjkx> there should have one donate
<gr2> junx: trying to see if i can find anything on the wifi guide on ubuntu, ill be here :-)
<lawlcostr> ubuntu to me is like a special friend
<xjkx> so ppl would donate
<lawlcostr> it doesnt play well with others(namely any hardware) but I still love it none the less
<Draconicus> eck: Fair enough. Fair enough.
<bruenig> xjkx, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/donations
<karimfayez> Egypt LOCO team is announcing their official start today...join us at #ubuntu-eg
<Draconicus> eck: Actually, that's a good point.
<bruenig> kuba, what?
<deCon> mazza558, crap, i just lost four windows or so of pages i hadn't bookmarked that "restore session" didn't fix.....:(
<Draconicus> It's not so much disabled as it is scrambled, but still, that's a good method... You have a valid point.
<mjunx> gr2, try out netapplet (program)
<lawlcostr> deC0n UN-IN-STALL UR INTERNETZ!
<lawlcostr> quick!
<AlexC_> good morning,
<mazza558> decon: ouch. anyway, i've gotta go now. good luck in finding a solution :)
<kuba> bruenig : command ' . file.sh ' works correct but command ' ./file.sh ' does not
<xjkx> bruenig, We use donated funds to pay developer contracts for feature goals in the next release, or contribute them to the bounty fund. ))) and who pays the cds?
<gr2> junx: ok installing
<deCon> mazza558, thanks! btw...it works...it must be amaroK
<deCon> kane77, you around?
<bruenig> xjkx, it is all the same pool I am sure
<AlexC_> I've just installed Apache, but messed it up so I did "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2" ... how ever, when I do "sudo apt-get install apache2" it is _not_ installing the apache2.conf file
<AlexC_> how can I force apt-get to reinstall all files, ( --reinstall does not work)
<bob535> mkay, the only other way I can do this is to somehow get edgy to connect to my wifi router. I was trying to get FF in order to avoid that exact problem.
<chazco> anyone?
<ammiel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gr2> junx: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Flannel> AlexC_: are you on Feisty? or Dapper/Edgy?
<AlexC_> Flannel: Feisty
<Flannel> AlexC_: you need to remove (with purge, then reinstlal) apache2.2-common
<gr2> junx: when i try running the netapplet command
<mjunx> gr2, I don't know what to say really, I don't use wep, and that seems to be the problem
<Kazol> Flannel: So is 'gksu "update-manager -c"' a good way to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy?
<gr2> junx: what does netapplet do? because it wont even start
<AlexC_> Flannel: you sir, are a legend -D
<Flannel> Kazol: Make sure you're up to date first, but yeah.
<gr2> junx: but i agree, it has to be the WEP. since it works on non protected nets
<Kazol> Flannel: I believe I am. I installed all updates a few days ago when prompted.
<mjunx> gr2, netapplet is some applet thing for gnome that should let you configure wireless
<deCon> Flannel, do you have any idea why my amaroK and other applications using sound/video may be conflicting, or how i can stop it?
<Flannel> Kazol: Then you're probably good to go.
<mjunx> gr2, here's some CLI mumbo-jumbo that might get it working, though
<raf256> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=35373 how to change all that to be pl_PL
<Kazol> Flannel: I'll try it! Thanks!
<AlexC_> Flannel: thank you,
<mjunx> gr2, sudo iwconfig eth1 key XXXX-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
<mjunx> gr2, just put in your wep key as hex
<deCon> i'm having some amaroK issues relating to it stealing sound, and/or xine...can anyone help me put a finger on it?
<gr2> junx: ok one sec
<yim> hello
<isidoro> hi
<yim> can u help me
<gr2> junx: the pass is 1234567890 how do I write it?
<jjido> mjunx: that is the same as putting the hex value in wireless config
<isidoro> any of you has a TV PCI card working on feisty??
<isidoro> I am getting crazy with my Twinhan DTV-DVB-T (D+A)
<mjunx> gr2, 1234-5678-90
<yim> can someone help me
<gr2> junx: right :-P
<jjido> gr2: are you sure that is the hewx
<Nixx> well ive stuffedup beryl
<mjunx> jjido, but he said it won't work
<Nixx> i changed it to force xgl or something and now it freezes
<mjunx> so instead, we see if he has some weird bug or something
<jjido> mjunx: maybe he entered ascii
<yim> what is caldrea dr dos
<Nixx> i cannot find how to force it back to automatic (i tried removing the settings in the beryl folder)
<gr2> jjido: yes, on windows I use that as the password
<yim> hello
<gr2> junx:  the command went through without errors.
<yim> this will get ur attion
<gr2> junx: wireless wont go
<yim> flood
<yim> flood
<yim> flood
<yim> flood
<yim> flood
<yim> flood
<mjunx> !flood >yim
<lio0r> hello
<peres_> tell me please, what is http://www.lyricwiki.org different from lyriki ?
<jjido> gr2: find the HEX key in Windows, then you should be fie
<mjunx> peres_, it's a different site, that's how
<gr2> jjido: what do you mean? when im in windows, in the network manager the PW I put in is 1234567890, what should I find?
<AlexC_> peres_: try to keep all non-ubuntu support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gr2> junx: your command went through btw
<yim> help
<yim> please
<mazza558> does anyone know how to fix this problem? on gaim, in the typing box the text is black, but when I press enter, it turns grey...?
<yim> dr dos
<AlexC_> yim: stop spamming, we can not help if you ask no question!
<mjunx> gr2, still doesn't do anything?
<yim> i have no clue what it is
<peres_> alexc_ yeah, well sorry, i thought i was on lyriki irc..
<mjunx> dr dos is a version of dos
<mjunx> old-skewl
<mjunx> just use freedos if you want something good
<gr2> junx; appears not,. but jjido says the PW may not be 1234567890
<peres_> mjunx, different site well thanks for the answer...
<gr2> junx: but that is what i use on windows
<yim> i dont want any dos
<yim> i wnat linux
<AlexC_> yim: install Ubuntu then?
<piNNoy> how do i get my sda1 in my panel?
<mjunx> gr2, try this then: "s:1234567890"
<yim> i cant i get dr dos
<AlexC_> ok
<mazza558> does anyone know how to fix this problem? on gaim, in the typing box the text is black, but when I press enter, it turns grey...?
<yim> or caldrea dr dos
<jjido> gr2: sorry I don't know Win wireless.  There are 2 passwords: the plain text one and the hex version
<kane77> deCon, now I am...
<yim> i want ubuntu
<preaction> !repeat | mazza558
<strabes> mazza558: that's not a bug, it's a feature of beta6
<ubotu> mazza558: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AlexC_> yim: download Ubuntu off the offocial site, and you will have Ubuntu
<mjunx> yim, so download the ubuntu cd image and burn it or get a cd from shipit.ubuntu.com
<yim> i did
<mwe> !install | yim
<yim> i put it on the cd
<piNNoy> how do i get my sda1 in my panel?
<yim> and then booted
<AlexC_> yim: from the _official_ site
<strabes> mazza558: it helps you easily differentiate between what you say and what your friend says
<yim> then i got dr dos
<gr2> junx: sudo iwconfig eth1 key s:1234567890
<yim> yes from the offical site
<mjunx> yim, maybe you've got dr dos on your computer...
<ubotu> yim: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Lbawinowns> Can I get help with GIMP basics here?
<gr2> junx like that?
<mjunx> gr2, yes
<deCon> kane77, nevermind, i seem to have found an issue that may fix my audio issues, however, amaroK still doesn't work properly, and printing is an issue, but i can take care of that later. Thanks for the response!
<piNNoy> how do i get my sda1 in my panel? or how do i get somthing like windows explorer in my panel?
<thelostpatrol> does ubuntu feisty come with a dock?
<yim> how do i get it off
<yim> of my computer
<mjunx> thelostpatrol, install kxdocker
<mazza558> strabes: are you sure? It happened suddenly after a few days of reinstalling feisty
<thelostpatrol> thanks
<AlexC_> Lbawinowns: this is Ubuntu support, not Gimp support
<kane77> deCon, :) I was away.. sry
<arrow_> I'm looking for a notebook to put Ubuntu on, and I keep seeing (ThinkPad A31 - P4 M 1.6GHz *512KB*, 256MB, 20GB,) what does the 512KB stand for?
<Lbawinowns> AlexC_ : can you redirect me?
<strabes> mazza558: pretty sure; it's that way for me and i don't even use gnome (ubuntu)
<mjunx> arrow_, L2 cache probably
<mwe> #gimp?
<mazza558> strabes: and there hasn't been a gaim update since i reinstalled.
<AlexC_> Lbawinowns: #gimp or Google->Gimp tutorials
<jjido> yim: you want to uninstall grub?
<yim> what is that
<Lbawinowns> Thanks :)
<arrow_> mjunnx, will that be in wikipedia?
<yim> wher do i find it
<mazza558> strabes: hmm. thanks anyway :)
<mjunx> arrow_, most certainly
<gr2> junx: nothing
<strabes> mazza558: does it really bother you? there's probably an option somewhere in ~/.gaim or something
<arrow_> mjunx thx
<kane77> is there any indent utility for gedit?
<gr2> junx: i think we need a better gui than net manager.
<jjido> yim: the boot menu
<ubuntu_> ola
<mazza558> strabes: I'll get by. It's just slightly annoying.
<mjunx> gr2, there are like 20 GUIs for network config, and they all suck because none do what I want, but that's just me ;p
<yim> what would it be under
<FurryNemesis> does the new network manager support WPA?
<strabes> mazza558: i thought it was kinda annoying at first as well then i grew to appreciate it (sort of)
<sacater> yes
<Consty> FurryNemesis: yyes it does.
<strabes> FurryNemesis: the one that comes with feisty? yes
<Vaske_Car> how to install JAVA for Opera?
<gr2> junx: lol. well as long as it works with WEP, :-)
<FurryNemesis> I really need to upgrade....
<strabes> gr2: lol, wep
<jjido> strabes: Edgy's doesn't?
<gr2> junx: because i cant ask the administrator to remove the pw protection
<yim> how to uninstall dr dos
<thelostpatrol> help! no shutdown/restart buttons! they disappeared.
<strabes> jjido: oh, i don't remember. I installed feisty as soon as they released betas because i had a lot of problems with edgy. I believe it did though.
<mjunx> yim, reformat
<yim> reformat what
<thelostpatrol> is kxdocker the default dock in ubuntu?
<mjunx> gr2, there are a bunch of KDE applets you might want to check, but they don't look good in GNOME (and vice-versa)
<gr2> junx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19028/ thats what i get with iwconfig btw
<mjunx> thelostpatrol, that's the best dock program I know of
<idonthaveonesodo> how do you get mp3 support ?
<mjunx> yim, your harddrive
<thelostpatrol> mjunx, thank you
<mjunx> idonthaveonesodo, try playing an mp3 and you should be prompted to install the codec
<gr2> junx: even if they dont look well, do they work ? hehe
<strabes> idonthaveonesodo: do you have feisty? install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yim> how do i format my hdd
<jjido> Where is the config for the startup items? I need to stop Update Notifier from loading when I log in
<bagualas> When I remove my secundary HDD, ubuntu gives all lots of errors, but its installed on primary. HelP???
<tag> Is that save-as dialog ever going to get fixed?
<strabes> jjido: system, preferences, sessions
<mjunx> gr2, if iwconfig doesn't work, there's not much else to try besides wpasupplicant
<mjunx> yim, gparted
<superante> hi,,,
<yim> i dont knwo what that means
<idonthaveonesodo> mjunx: it says i might need to install the corresponding plugins... but doesnt say which
<superante> i have a problem with audio
<lio0r> Possible assistance for the installation of Apache
<idonthaveonesodo> strabes: i just installed hoary
<jjido> strabes: wow, thanks! I swear I looked there before....
<mjunx> yim, that's the program you can use
<strabes> jjido: np
<superante> i have an asus w5f
<mjunx> idonthaveonesodo, then choose 'em all
<strabes> idonthaveonesodo: hoary? wow that's old
<Flannel> lio0r: !ask | lio0r
<yim> ok i dont have winwos though
<mjunx> !mp3 | idonthaveonesodo
<ubotu> idonthaveonesodo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hbaigu> yim: can you boot from the ubuntu cd?
<gr2> junx: that thing i pasted means iwconfig doesnt work right?
<mjunx> yim, gparted is a linux program
<yim> no
<superante> this is my chipset Realtek ALC660-VD
<gints> chat.delfi.lv
<Flannel> idonthaveonesodo: Hoary?  Reinstall something else.  Hoary isn't supported (and hasn't been for about six months).  Might I suggest Dapper?
<gints> bled
<superante> i listen only by phones
<superante> any ideas?
<hbaigu> yim: what it happen when you try?
<mjunx> gr2, it means it isn't finding it apparently
<idonthaveonesodo> nah , i just installed to download another iso... and while at it i would like to listen to some mp3
<wepeel> Hi all. Can anyone suggest an ebook reader for ubuntu?
<mjunx> gr2, try "sudo iwlist eth1 scan" and pastebin it
<yim> it takes me to the fuckin cadrea dr dos
<AlexC_> !language | yim
<ubotu> yim: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yim> sorry
<lio0r> Tried very structure but to no avail
<yim> did u boot me
<superante> someone has hda audio?
<hbaigu> yim: is a recent computer?  or a old one?
<gr2> junx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19029/
<lio0r> i am speak ar
<idonthaveonesodo> what version # is hoary ? can someone tell me
<yim> very new
<yim> like a year
<mjunx> !ar | lio0r
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> hmm, ar?
<lio0r> arabic
<mjunx> oh, are you sure that's the L10n abbreviation for it?
<mjunx> oh, it is
<Me2resh> lio0r: hi, i speak arabic too, what is your problem ?
<hbaigu> yim: did you check the bios of the computer, and see if the boot from cd option is set?
<lawlcostr> why has ubuntu's popularity blown up compared to other linux distros that have been around for years?
<yim> yes
<idonthaveonesodo> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<arrow_> What do the different types of memory matter?
<kitche> lawlcostr: it's not a niche distro
<mjunx> lawlcostr, because we have money :P
<Flannel> lawlcostr: #ubuntu-offtopic is the perfect place for that question
<lio0r> me2resh
<deCon> what is the best music player? performance wise..amaroK seems to be too buggy and i'm sick of it
<arrow_> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<deCon> kane77, what audio player do you use?
<Me2resh> lio0r: yes ?
<lio0r> momke kas
<gr2> junx: did you get the URL?
<mjunx> deCon, lots of people live and die by XMMS
<Meatbag> Anybody know how i would install ubuntu over a network to my laptop?
<mjunx> gr2, yeah
<kane77> deCon, mainly listen and amarok
<deCon> mjunx, XMMS...hmm
<mjunx> gr2, gimme a sec
<webjames> deCon: try exaile
<strabes> deCon: amarok? buggy? i've never had a problem with it. everything works flawlessly for me
<Me2resh> lio0r: eh ??
<blockcipher> exaile works nicely for me.
<jovan> after alot of years I grew tired of windows... and it only took me 2 days to grow tired of linux... I'm gonna stop using computers at all
<deCon> kane77, do you have any issues with amarok like it shwoing the splash then never showing up?
<lio0r> h
<kane77> deCon, no, not realy
<mjunx> gr2, looks like there's two networks named "DB"...
<lio0r> 
<deCon> kane77, your in feisty? w/ beryl?
<kane77> deCon, although I have feeling listen has some memory leak...
<blockcipher> I still use amarok to use my ipod tho, seems to work nicely for me in that regard
<mjunx> ohnoes, ltr and rtl mixed! and it works! go go konversation/kde
<kitche> lio0r: this is an english only channel
<lio0r> <Me2resh   
<kane77> deCon, w/o beryl
<J_P> people, I have a 4,5gb of files to sabe in CD (700mb). What is better form to divide that, record in CD. and when I will be need get all peaces and have agaim 4,5gb of the data ?
<deCon> kane77, how about uninstall it and reinstall...would that help?
<mjunx> go make #ubuntu-ar and update the bot :)
<gr2> junx: yes thats the SSID of the net im trying to connect
<yim> i need to know how to remove dr dos
<kitche> !arabic | lio0r
<ubotu> lio0r: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<jovan> nn svensk hr inne?
<mjunx> gr2, but there are two of them
<gr2> junx: theres 2 hotspots near here, thats why you see 2 probably
<mjunx> oh, sa? uh, k...
<Braddf0rd> Hey, does anyone know how I might get an MP3 to play.... at all in Ubuntu
<mjunx> should be #ubuntu-ar instead...
<lio0r> thanks ubotu
<kitche> mjunx: saudia ariba probably
<mjunx> Braddf0rd, try opening it in totem
<variant> jovan: #ubuntu.se
<preaction> yim: you do not need to remove drdos, you need to install ubuntu over it (on the same partition)
<kane77> deCon, might help it if you remove also config files...
<mjunx> gr2, do they both have the same password?
<gr2> junx: yes
<deCon> kane77, could you point me to the command to uninstall amaroK and configs for it?
<thelostpatrol> help! no shutdown/restart buttons! they disappeared.
<mjunx> deCon, sudo aptitude --purge remove amarok
<gr2> junx: theyre basically the same network, but you can connect through 2 hots
<mjunx> er,
<mjunx> deCon, sudo aptitude --purge remove amarok amarok-xine
<ashlon> Heres a question, how do I change my mic volume so I sound louder in skype?
<jovan> variant: I could swear that I hade been put under some kind of /mute command
<preaction> thelostpatrol: right-click an empty area on your panel and click "Add to Panel..."
<Consty> when using beryl, what's the best video output to use for mplayer?  The only one that works right is x11, but it doesn't stretch the video at all
<deCon> mjunx, thanks...and for reinstall?
<hbaigu> yim: whay did you say dr dos, what you see the computer?
<mjunx> Consty, gl, gl2, xv, xvidix, depends on your video card
<kane77> deCon, aptitude --purge remove amarok
<hbaigu> yim: what you see in the computer?
<deCon> kk done purging...now for the reinstall?
<yim> thats what come up on my pc when i try to boot from the cd
<mjunx> gr2, do you remember any other details about the network? like is it open or restricted? etc.
<yim> caldrea dr dos
<Consty> mjunx: I have a Intel GMA950, gl works without beryl/compiz but flickers with it on.. gl2 doesn't work.  xv works but doesn't show video when I drag cube around, only x11 works.
<mjunx> you sure it's not caldera?
<Braddf0rd> mjunx, I don't see totem, does it not come w/ Ubuntu?
<yim> yea that
<Consty> mjunx: haven't tried xvidix
<yim> caldrea dr dos
<deCon> mjunx, for install...making sure it has any plugins it needs? sudo aptitude install amarok?
<yim> that is what it says
<mjunx> Consty, xv works best with intel in my experience
<mjunx> deCon, amarok-xine
<bagualas> When I remove my secundary HDD, ubuntu gives all lots of errors, but its installed on primary. Help???
<blockcipher> I had a quick question.  When I connect to my wifi at home, keymanager wants me to enter a password in each time .. anyway to auto enter that, or get rid of it altogether?
<Consty> mjunx: but it's overlay and doesn't show when you drag to the next cube and stuff.. you see blue
<evilxhwnd> i have the same question as blockcipher
<gr2> junx: shared key network
<HeadDown> hello, when i try to boot ubuntu cd I get a blank screen. I'm using geforce 8800. Is there an issues about this ?
<mjunx> Consty, I know, that's because xv renders straight to X rather than a slower method like x11
<deCon> mjunx, i had some xine errors i think after i installed feisty...should doing this have fixed those issues?
<mjunx> deCon, possibly
<W_o_r[l] d> !faq ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about faq ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<W_o_r[l] d> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<evilxhwnd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316927 doesn't work
<piNNoy> how do i get my sda1 in my panel? or how do i get somthing like windows explorer in my panel?
<piNNoy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mjunx> deCon, try checking the #mplayer channel, they might be able to give some advice (I'm there also hehe)
<deCon> mjunx, when is it necessary to restart x?
<mjunx> mjunx, after an upgrade?
<mjunx> er, crap, what
<hbaigu> yim: you must boot from the cd
<mjunx> deCon, yeah, that
<gr2> junx: key 1, 64 bit, hexadecimal
<yim> i am
<yim> how could i not be
<yim> its in the drive
<hbaigu> yim: but is the bios option set to boot from it?
<LucheiN> i guys
<deCon> mjunx, grrr...amarok shows its splash and then does nothing
<LucheiN> hi
<LucheiN> can someone help me?
<mjunx> deCon, try launching it from the command line to see if you get any errors
<strabes> deCon: run it from terminal. paste the output
<mjunx> !ask | LucheiN
<ubotu> LucheiN: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yim> i dont see any boot from cd
<Braddf0rd> mjunx, I don't have totem. I con't find it in Synaptic Package Manager either
<HeadDown> hello, when i try to boot ubuntu cd I get a blank screen. I'm using geforce 8800. Is there known issues about this ?
<yim> i see boot from lite on cd or somthing
<W_o_r[l] d> !fuse
<mjunx> Braddf0rd, you're on ubuntu, right?
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LucheiN> i wanna add a server on the x-chat gnome programm how i can do?
<Braddf0rd> mjunx, Yes
<mjunx> ntfs-3g is actually stable...
<deCon> oh ya...errors alright, wheres a good pastebin place?
<Atelophobia> Hey mates.... installed ubuntu today the first time... awesome :D
<mjunx> Braddf0rd, it might be called movie player or something like that
<mjunx> deCon, pastebin.ca
<gr2> junx: :-/
<blockcipher> Atelophobia, welcome :D
<mjunx> gr2, try this, eh
<Atelophobia> thankx blockcipher
<strabes> yim: http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/903/
<deCon> http://pastebin.ca/469728
<yim> what is that
<mjunx> gr2, sudo iwconfig eth1 key [1]  s:keytexthere
<LucheiN> no one?
<mjunx> gr2, sudo iwconfig eth1 key on
<Atelophobia> My first was a succesfull attempt with debian but the wikipages and the posting I ve read from kind users made me install it :D
<mjunx> LucheiN, is there an #xchat channel here?
<LucheiN> i've this problem
<mjunx> debian and ubuntu are both awesome in their own respects
<gr2> junx: ok, did what you told me
<mactimes> Hello, Human Beings! =)
<gr2> junx: the command went trhough
<strabes> mjunx: because they're basically the same thing lol
<Braddf0rd> mjunx, It tells me that I need a codec and asks if I want to search for it, I say yes and it comes back with an Error.
<Atelophobia> sure... nothing against debian but pro ubuntu... liked the behaviour in the forums I saw
<zbrown> mactimes: human? hardly ;)
<Atelophobia> and the wiki is sooo great for a beginner like me
<mactimes> zbrown, =)
<gr2> junx : lets see if it connects
<Braddf0rd> mjunx, The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<mjunx> Braddf0rd, what program do you use to normally listen to music?
<mjunx> hot damn, gimme a sec to read these things
<GrueTamer> Atelophobia: its always nice having a helpful wiki, isnt it? :)
<mactimes> Hey, I just installed bind9 and configured it as a DNS server for a new domain.
<Braddf0rd> Nothing so far... I just installed Feisty last night
<Atelophobia> For sure GrueTamer! :)
<hbaigu> !ask > LucheiN
<mjunx> !mp3 | Braddf0rd
<ubotu> Braddf0rd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Atelophobia> Now I can start again "from the scratch" (not talking about installing ;) )
<mjunx> try what he said^
<gr2> junx: no luck :-)
<mjunx> gr2, this is not cool :(
<mactimes> But when I go to the entity responsible for registering domains and I provide them the IP for my DNS server they say the reponse is "Query Refused"
<synjet>  luchein: edit-->prefs-->add server
<gr2> junx: one sec let me recheck
<mactimes> Could anyone help with that?
<Ernz> Hi: I am trying to get TVOut to work on my new graphics card but when I run nvtv I keep getting the error:
<Ernz> Fatal: Either you are not root, or no NVidia card found.
<Ernz> Any ideas?
<mjunx> gr2, try rebooting with an ubuntu cd to see if it works while you're in that
<deCon> mjunx, http://pastebin.ca/469728 ?
<mjunx> Ernz, do you have a /dev/nvidia block device or something?
<gr2> junx: one sec need to retry something
<deCon> strabes, http://pastebin.ca/469728
<g0ow> glxinfo | grep vendor
<g0ow> server glx vendor string: SGI
<g0ow> client glx vendor string: ATI
<g0ow> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<Ernz> mjunx: How do I figure that out?
<NickGarvey> I have a python file, with one space per indentation level, but want to convert it to 4 spaces per level, what sed command would I use for this?
<g0ow> anyone know how to change the ATI to SGI?
<Atelophobia> How difficult is it to install Beryl? I failed under debian
<gr2> junx: whats the command to restart network?
<mjunx> ernz, dunno, I don't have a tv nvidia card :P
<piNNoy> !kydome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kydome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asasq> please go to http://d.mcdir.ru?z=74555 and PLEASE REGISTRING!!!!!
<piNNoy> !skydome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skydome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> gr2, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<afief> Atelophobia, if you have nvidia it's quite easy
<karimfayez> hey guys...i have made an opengpg key and i cant send it...
<mjunx> !spam | asasq
<ubotu> asasq: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Drk_guy> Hi guys!
<asasq> i don't good speack english ...
<strabes> deCon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/42553
<Ernz> mjunx: There is a nvidia0 in /dev/
<mjunx> karimfayez, send it where?
<strabes> deCon: if that doesn't fix it, let me konw
<Drk_guy> I need a way to delete tracks from firefox and recently used docs
<strabes> know*
<mjunx> asasq, which language do you speak best?
<mjunx> Ernz, then do "ls -l /dev/nvidia0"
<Atelophobia> Afief, I tried it at the weekend with Nvidia and Debain on another computer... failed
<deCon> strabes, thanks
<Drk_guy> I need a way to delete tracks from firefox and recently used docs
<asasq> HELP ME!
<TIRC_8983> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Drk_guy> I need a way to delete tracks from firefox and recently used docs
<Atelophobia> I have read that there are even more problems with ATI and my computer here has ATI :(
<gr2> junx: gave me some errors, its still restarting
<mjunx> asasq, if you don't speak english well, we might have people who speak your language (what is it?)
<karimfayez> to a key server
<synjet> drk_guy: FF: ctrl-shift-del and for recently used docs, places-->recent docs-->clear
<mjunx> gr2, pb it
<synjet> !ru>asasq
<Ernz> mjunx: crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 0 2007-05-03 22:20 /dev/nvidia0
<afief> Atelophobia, well, I tried it two weeks ago with ubuntu and nvidia(using AIGLX not the beta drivers) and was done in under 30 minutes
<mjunx> karimfayez, try specifying a keyserver like pgp.mit.edu
<simonspain> alguien save cmo funcioina jodido GAIN comunicator ??? joder !!!!
<Atelophobia> I guess you re more experienced afief ;)
<Drk_guy> Thank you!!!
<TIRC_8983> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<afief> Atelophobia, not really, I just copied and pasted what the wiki said
<mjunx> Ernz, then you shouldn't have to be root, so that's an odd error
<mjunx> !es | simonspain
<gr2> junx: one sec
<ubotu> simonspain: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ernz> mjunx: Is the card too new? I just bought the PC and nvtv works fine with my way old Ti 4200
<Atelophobia> ah, ok..... but manpages, tutorials and so on were often disappointing to me concerning linux... but looks like those for ubuntu suit better for me
<mjunx> Ernz, it's possible; try upgrading your nvidia drivers
<Ernz> mjunx: Already newest
<mjunx> ernz, 9755?
<HeadDown> I can't boot ubuntu fiesty cd, after the message "kernel not dead" I get a black screen and nothing happens. Could please someone help?
<Ernz> Mjunx...9631
<kenv> Is there a PDF application someone suggests for UBUNTU that allows you to create and insert on previously created PDF files?
<gr2> junx:  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<gr2> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid with pid 11344
<gr2> killed old client process, removed PID file
<gr2> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<gr2> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<mjunx> Ernz, 1.0-9755 is the latest version last I checked :)
<gr2> All rights reserved.
<gr2> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<gr2> Listening on LPF/eth1/00:13:ce:37:f5:da
<Meatbag> Anybody know how to install ubuntu remotely from another computer in the same network?
<TIRC_8983> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gr2> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:13:ce:37:f5:da
<afief> kenv: create: writer, insert, no idea
<gr2> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<gr2> eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mjunx> gr2, ok, get the idea
<gr2> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth2.pid with pid 134993416
<gr2> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<gr2> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<mjunx> use pastebin next time
<gr2> All rights reserved.
<neverblue> trying to install apache2/php5 on my box, when I surf to a .php in my /var/www dir, FF attempts to just download the file, what can I do to fix that?
<synjet> !pastebin>gr2
<Ernz> mjunx: How would I upgrade these drivers without killing my Ubuntu install?
<gr2> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<gr2> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<gr2> eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gr2> eth2: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gr2> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<gr2> Failed to bring up eth2.
<gr2> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mjunx> Ernz, apt-get build-dep nvidia-glx
<gr2> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.ath0.pid with pid 134993416
<gr2> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<gr2> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<gr2> All rights reserved.
<gr2> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<mjunx> then download the driver from nvidia.com
<gr2> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<gr2> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gr2> ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gr2> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<gr2> Failed to bring up ath0.
<gr2> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<gr2> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.pid with pid 134993416
<Flannel> gr2: please don't paste here.
<gr2> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<gr2> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<Flannel> !ops
<mjunx> no stopping him now lol
<gr2> All rights reserved.
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<gr2> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gr2> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<karimfayez> do u know other gpg servers??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<miguel> hola
<Pancakes> Another long and boring day awaits me;(
<gr2> sorry guys
<taigeR> How to get ActiveX to work in Firefox?
<gr2> junx: i have to log off
<Ernz> mjunx: Will beryl and all that other stuff I spent so long gettign to work still work?
<mjunx> hkp://subkeys.pgp.net
<gr2> junx: ill be here tomorrow. thanks for the help
<synjet> !es > miguel
<mjunx> gr2, ok
<ompaul> !pastebin |  gr2
<ubotu> gr2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mjunx> ernz, should, yes
<taigeR> Anyone know how to get ActiveX to work in Firefox?
<Ernz> mjunx: Tasty - i'll give it a shot
<mjunx> ernz, but it's a pain to maintain sometimes since you gotta reinstall it every time the kernel upgrades
<Ernz> mjunx...How often is that?
<miguel> como puedo hacer para entrar al chat en espaol
<mjunx> taigeR, install IE in WINE
<kitche> taigeR: there's a plugin for windows but not sure if there is one for linux for activeX
<mjunx> !es > miguel
<miguel> sip
<mjunx> I don't know what puedo means :/
<taigeR> mjunx, IE is free for Wine?
<hbaigu> miguel: /join
<miguel> bueno soy nuevo en esto
<mjunx> taigeR, check out ies4linux
<mjunx> so, yeah, free as in beer
<Drk_guy> miguel, escribe /join #Ubuntu-es
<Ernz> mjunx: You are smokin hot - I hope you are getting paid for this.
<TIRC_8983> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hbaigu> mjunx: puedo = can i
<Cerda> how can i disable Avahi???
<mjunx> oh
<crimsun> Cerda: change AVAHI_DAEMON_START in /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<deCon> strabes, should i restart x, or the whole computer?
<nlynn> I need some help getting a Xircom RBE-100 PCMCIA Network card to work
<crimsun> Cerda: the file is commented; it should be self-explanatory.
<strabes> deCon: just x
<mjunx> ernz, I'd love to get paid heh, but I don't
<strabes> ctrl alt backspace
<deCon> strabes, brb *crosses fingers*
<strabes> deCon: goodluck
<Ernz> mjunx: Then please accept a hearty, heterosexual slap on the back for your hard work.
<mjunx> ernz, alrighty! :)
<mjunx> it's how I contribute back for getting all this free stuff
<Ernz> mjunx: RESTART!
<Django84> hi
<AlexC_> hi
<mjunx> ernz, restart X, that's all
<blockcipher> I had a quick question.  When I connect to my wifi at home, keymanager wants me to enter a password in each time .. anyway to auto enter that, or get rid of it altogether?
<Django84> can anyone help me i have a GRUB problem!
<nlynn> I need some help getting a Xircom RBE-100 PCMCIA Network card to work on 7.04
<bartzitz> mjunx: it's me again, installed virtualbox, its damn fast!
<GrueTamer> Django84: whats your problem?
<synjet> django84: could you describe in detail?
<yim> how do i remove caldera dr dos
<miguel> no me aclaro donde entro al citio en espaol
<miguel> al chat
<mjunx> bartzitz, that's cool to know, is it open source?
<AlexC_> !es | miguel
<miguel> alguien si es tan hable en esplicar
<ubotu> miguel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cappy> Question: To run Skype 1.4 alpha I need sigc++ 2.0 for i386 installed, when I install it, my system makes me run apt-get -f install which reinstalls sigc++ 2.0 amd64 but then the i386 breaks. If I try to remove the AMD64 version it will also remove these packages: aptitude libsigc++-2.0-0c2a tasksel tasksel-data ubuntu-minimal. Any suggestions?
<Ernz> mjunx: 9631 is the new one yea?
<hbaigu> escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<bartzitz> mjunx: yes, GPL
<Django84> hi, i installed XP and GRUB died
<erUSUL> miguel: haz /j #ubuntu-es en tu cliente irc
<miguel> en donde esta el canal soy nuevo en usar linux
<Django84> I download Super GRUb Disk
<mjunx> ernz, 9755 is, go to nvidia.com
<Django84> and i could fix it
<kitche> !grub | Django84
<ubotu> Django84: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nn> after upgrading to fiesty,  my libc headers went bye bye :(
<GrueTamer> Django84: xp probably overwrote the mbr where grub was
<Ernz> mjunx: Oh - OK
<lieter> blockcipher, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<Django84> but i get the error 17
<nlynn> I need some help getting a Xircom RBE-100 PCMCIA Network card to work on 7.04
<GrueTamer> yup
<GrueTamer> Django84: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Django84> and then i used a Live cd Slax
<Django84> and edited menu.lst
<bartzitz> mjunx: there's a deb on the site, the only thing that annoys me is qt3 dep, one lib
<GrueTamer> did you install ubuntu/grub, and then xp?
<Django84> i tried moving the n of the partitions and it worked
<bartzitz> mjunx: other than that, it's cool
<mjunx> ok, I'll have to check that out
<Django84> but when i boot a few times using both OS i get the same problem!
<Django84> no, first XP and then Ubuntu
<GrueTamer> Django84: goto http://pastebin.ca and paste your menu.lst there
<GrueTamer> Django84: alright, thats good
<Django84> but then i re-installed XP
<GrueTamer> oh
<GrueTamer> well, did xp overwrite grub then?
<Django84> yes
<GrueTamer> because it likes to overwrite the mbr
<mjunx> xp definitely does
<Django84> i fixed that
<Django84> and i can see GRUB
<GrueTamer> alright
<CloFan> I'm having some problems with a fresh install of 6.06LTS x64.  It'll start loading everything fine, then X Server won't boot properly or something and it all dies at that point.  I've tried reconfiguring xserver, but to no avail.  Any suggestions?
<GrueTamer> Django84: goto http://pastebin.ca and paste your menu.lst there
<Django84> but something is making menu.lst get to a old menu.lst
<mjunx> CloFan, what video card?
<nlynn> I need some help getting a Xircom RBE-100 PCMCIA Network card to work on feisty
<CloFan> mjunx, integrated nVidia 6100
<mjunx> CloFan, do you know if you're using the nv or nvidia driver?
<GrueTamer> Django84: so you fixed your menu.lst, but something is making it go to an old menu.lst?
<Ernz> mjunx: In return for your advise I shall give you some: 4 liters of homebrew is too much. And don't eat yellow snow.
<mjunx> ok then ;p
<CloFan> mjunx, nv, because nvidia wasn't on the list.  I don't have any OS installed either, so I'm not sure how to get the nvidia drivers on there
<mjunx> I'll give you advice also: don't not know how spell and write proper grammar on reddit
<chump> someone here use amsn and a webcam ? cannot seam to get mine working with amsn
<mjunx> CloFan, you can install nvidia-glx I believe
<UstasW> hello
<kitche> CloFan: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx will install binary nvidia driver
<GrueTamer> hi UstasW
<ashlon> any StreamTuner fans out there?
<strabes> mjunx: that's funny because you used a double negative in that statement.
<strabes> mjunx: :)
<mjunx> yeah, it's hard to talk on irc ;)
<CloFan> is that via online or the CD?  I'm not sur eif my network connection is active, because I'm on a college network and am not activated with this mac address yet
<yim> how do i remove caldera dr dos
<mjunx> CloFan, should be on cd
<UstasW> dunno
<synjet> ashlon: yes
<strabes> mjunx: yeah, but at least you know how to use "it's" correctly
<yim> i keep getting it at boot
<CloFan> awesome, let me try it mjunx
<mjunx> yeah, that I do, but where did I use it?
<kitche> yim: your cd burn is bad it's ont he cd so you can't get rid of it
<nlynn> I need some help getting a Xircom RBE-100 PCMCIA Network card to work on feisty is shows that it knows what card it is but when you look at the actual adaptor it shows nothing
<mjunx> yim, do you have a digital camera?
<yim> what do you mean
<yim> yes
<Django84> <GrueTamer> Django84: so you fixed your menu.lst, but something is making it go to an old menu.lst? ----yes
<ashlon> synjet, I just ripped a song, where does it save it?  cus when I ripped it it brought up terminal and showed that it was recording then do i hit ctrl c to stop recording?
<mjunx> yim, take a picture of your monitor, upload it to waffleimages.com, and link here
<Ernz> mjunx: Nvidia is whining about Xserver being active during install, and to stop it first. What do I do?
<yim> are you serious
<Django84> (Remote closed the connection)
<Django84> <CloFan> mjunx, nv, because nvidia wasn't on the list.  I don't have any OS installed either, so I'm not sure how to get the nvidia drivers on there
<Django84> * ashlon has joined #ubuntu
<Django84> <mjunx> I'll give you advice also: don't not know how spell and write proper grammar on reddit
<Django84> * lio0r has quit IRC (Read error: 131 (Connection reset by peer))
<Django84> <chump> someone here use amsn and
<Django84> (Remote closed the connection)
<Django84> <CloFan> mjunx, nv, because nvidia wasn't on the list.  I don't have any OS installed either, so I'm not sure how to get the nvidia drivers on there
<Django84> * ashlon has joined #ubuntu
<Django84> <mjunx> I'll give you advice also: don't not know how spell and write proper grammar on reddit
<Django84> * lio0r has quit IRC (Read error: 131 (Connection reset by peer))
<Django84> <chump> someone here use amsn and
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mjunx> whoa...
<nlynn> I need some help getting a Xircom RBE-100 PCMCIA Network card to work on feisty is shows that it knows what card it is but when you look at the actual adaptor it shows nothing
<synjet> ashlon: so, you are using streamripper, right? by default, the dir where you invoke the command is where it saves the ripped song.. and you dont have to stop for every song, it automatically chops it into songs
<uwe__> hi
<mjunx> nlynn, run "sudo lshw", and put the output on pastebin.ca
<blockcipher> lieter, thanks :)  i searched but i must have put in the wrong keywords
<uwe__> kann ich hier infos bekommen ?
<mjunx> !de | uwe__
<ubotu> uwe__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mjunx> I hope I got that one right >_>
<uwe__> thx
<deCon> my xorg.conf failed and it restored an old crap version that doesn' recgonize my video card
<ashlon> synjet, so the directory is where i luanched the program, for me that would be /
<CloFan> kitche, looks like it's trying to get it from the internet, and I can't connect due to the network restrictions.  How can I tell it to get it from the CD?
<Meatbag> Anyone know if it's possible to install Ubuntu remotely?
<mjunx> deCon, your old version of xorg.conf is still in /etc/X11/ though
<deCon> mjunx, i restored the backup...but how do i find the last one,
<mjunx> Meatbag, in what sense? like a mass-deployment sort of thing?
#ubuntu 2007-05-04
<citizen_erased> Hi just a quick question , should ubuntu always take so long to boot up , mine takes longer tehn windows - should ubuntu be doing a file system check every boot
<ubuntuEdgy> guys i want to make an icon, that when i double click it will wol my other pc
<AlexC_> deCon: if you do in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then select the correct driver (nvidia for nVidia, fglrx for ATI)
<Meatbag> no, i have my other computer connected to my home network and it doesn't have a cd drive...
<ashlon> synjet, I can't find the music file that i ripped
<mjunx> Meatbag, does it have a floppy drive?
<Ernz> mjunx: I am too drink to try and install nvidia drivers at the moment. I'm gonna wobble off and try and find some real people made out of meat and bones that I ca squish.
<Meatbag> Yeah
<Ernz> mjunx: Thanks for your help
<AlexC_> Ernz: you sure are too drink
<mjunx> Meatbag, there are other distros that have floppy boot that lets you install from the network
<mjunx> e.g., Debian
<Ernz> AlexC: ILL tell you when I've had enough!"
<Jarekb84> my sound is coming out a bit staticy when i turn the volume up (didn't happen under XP), using soundcard integrated in mobo, should I install audio drivers or should I update some codec?
<Imperator5> Hello folks... I need help with a RAID mounting issue on 7.04... I have 3 RAID-1 disks, one for root, one for home, and one for swap. Just today, the home drive refuses to mount on bootup... the dstat says all the drives are there, but a "df -h / /home" does not show the home mount... and the home directories are not visible from the terminal
<synjet> ashlon: try using the command on the desktop..
<AlexC_> Ernz: haha,
<Meatbag> Thanks, i'll have a look :D
<ian_> after upgrading to feisty, my gnome fonts do not show up. everything is square boxes. fonts work in the terminal and in firefox, just not gnome and gnome-panels
<Ernz> AlexC..I've had enough now.
<stfxdick> hey all
<CloFan> mjunx, looks like it's trying to get it from the internet, and I can't connect due to the network restrictions.  How can I tell it to get it from the CD?
<ashlon> synjet, what command are you refering to?
<synjet> ashlon: streamripper URL -d dir_destination
<AlexC_> Ernz: =D
<mjunx> CloFan, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ernz> AlexC: Who are you?
<strabes> ian_: this page may help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423608
<Flannel> CloFan: `sudo apt-cdrom add` will add the CD.  mjunx, that might interest you too
<stfxdick> i am having problems with my contrast in ubuntu. you all know how there is a screen saver that changes the screen contrast until it goes black, will my system is stuck somewhere between black and light. can anyone help?
<AlexC_> Ernz: I am the voice inside your head, anyway - I must go - cya
<mjunx> Flannel, yes it does
<mjunx> interest me
<Ernz> AlexC - What a standup fella.
<lio0r> Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r> But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<melonazo> hello?
<mjunx> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mjunx> run that eh
<Flannel> !hi | melonazo
<ubotu> melonazo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<qatsi> X dosnt start with driver 'nvidia', it does with 'nv' but i dont get beryl...can anyone help me?
<melonazo> ah, there's people here!
<nlynn> I can't paste it since this is the only network card that I have for this machien but here is the info about the network card
<stfxdick> i looked everyone where to change contrast and i couldn't find anywhere to do it, any help?
<nlynn> *-network
<nlynn>           description: Ethernet interface
<nlynn>           product: Cardbus Ethernet 10/100
<lio0r>  Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r>  But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<mjunx> stfxdick, what kind of laptop?
<nlynn>           vendor: Xircom
<nlynn>           physical id: 1
<nlynn>           bus info: pci@02:00.0
<nlynn>           logical name: eth0
<mjunx> nlynn, pastebin!!!
<nlynn>           version: 03
<nlynn>           serial: 00:10:a4:f6:8d:16
<nlynn>           width: 32 bits
<synjet> !pastebin?nlynn
<nlynn>           clock: 33MHz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin?nlynn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nlynn>           capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
<Flannel> nlynn: please don't paste here
<nlynn>           configuration: broadcast=yes driver=xircom_cb latency=64 maxlatency=40 mingnt=20 multicast=yes
<synjet> !pastebin>nlynn
<qatsi> flooooooooood
<nlynn>           resources: ioport:1000-107f iomemory:14000000-140007ff iomemory:14000800-14000fff irq:10
<Flannel> !ops
<melonazo> mmmmmm i'm using X-chat gnome , how can i see people inside the channel? :P
<nlynn> can't I am not on that machine
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> eh.  It's over now.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sethk> melonazo, maximize the window, and jump into your monitor.
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<alphanumerik> anyone know how to reinstall grub after the OS has already been installed? mine seems to be corrupt/not working
<ManoWarrior> hello.
<Flannel> !grub | alphanumerik, first link
<ubotu> alphanumerik, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sethk> alphanumerik, there are two ways.  there is a grub-install script
<Imperator5> did 7.04 change the fstab from drive names to UUIDs?
<sethk> alphanumerik, you can also do it with the "grub" command line utility (same name as the package)
<sethk> Imperator5, both have always been available
<melonazo> hehe sorry, here again
<alphanumerik> just type grub at the prompt?
<lio0r> help me
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<materva> I have a weird issue with ubuntu and my laptop.  sometimes when I switch users the touch pad stops working.  On the same laptop I have one of those "Eraser Head" touch pointer,  this still works though.
<deCon> whoa, configuring xorg.conf....mouse port ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2, i'm using a logitech wireless keyboard/mouse via USB
<melonazo> someone was advising me....
<CloFan> mjunx, still trying to get it from the internet.  "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?"
<Imperator5> so I can still use the drive names in the fstab?
<ManoWarrior> I'm a FreeBSD user. There is possability to be forced to move to Linux. I want to know is it possible to install Ubuntu WITHOUT all the god damn GNOME stuff and "user friendly" gtk tools ?
<jrib> ManoWarrior: do you want any wm?
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<ManoWarrior> jrib: nothing except twm
<sethk> ManoWarrior, no.  ubuntu's not the right distro for that.
<stfxdick> I am in the dark here, can anyone help with my contrast?
<ManoWarrior> I want to install E17 later
<sethk> ManoWarrior, there is a text only install program, but it's on the alternate cd, so you have to download both the normal and the alternate
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r> (01:04:38) lio0r: But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<mjunx> brb peoples
<ManoWarrior> but I want a base system just for a start
<jonah> is there an easy way to install Pidgin?
<sethk> ManoWarrior, well, you can download only the alternate, but I'm assuming you already downloaded the desktop
<sethk> ManoWarrior, you can install just a base system easily.
<melonazo> i maximize the window but I don't see a list wiht all of you...
<macd> Anyone experienced wifi not being able to obtain a dhcp address? it is associated, the AP/router shows its dhcp request, and shows a address assigned
<Raptor45> jonah, building from source isn't terribly difficult... or you could search for a deb
<ManoWarrior> sethk: so its possible?
<materva> I have a weird issue with ubuntu and my laptop.  sometimes when I switch users the touch pad stops working.  On the same laptop I have one of those "Eraser Head" touch pointer,  this still works though.
<wulax> ManoWarrior: i would recommend Arch Linux for that
<sethk> melonazo, I was trying to be funny; sorry.  There is a window at the right of the xchat window.  Look at the bar with the dots all the way to the right, grab it, and move it left.
<jonah> raptor45: im new to linux, have no idea how to build :-/
<ManoWarrior> wulax: I don't like Arch.
<lio0r> Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r>  But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<Flannel> !repeat | lio0r
<wulax> ManoWarrior: ah
<ubotu> lio0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spiraldark> Well, I doubt this is the place to ask it... but, I have a usb flash drive (fat32) and one of the folders is currupted.. (on linux it appears as a file) and I wanted to know if Ubuntu could help me recover the folder, or if there was a linux tool for that.
<synjet> jonah: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-pidgin-instant-messanger-in-ubuntu.html
<sethk> ManoWarrior, yes; what's not great is _installing_ in text mode.  Using the normal installer to install a base no GUI system is fine
<Raptor45> jonah, I could walk you through it I think
<stfxdick> does anyone have a clue how to change the contrast in ubuntu... i am stuck in the dark here
<stfxdick> its driving me nuts
<jonah> think i found a deb..
<melonazo> sethk, can we use different versions?
<ManoWarrior> I'm a desktop users, like all of you, just don't want GNOME and I'm a console junkie, so I can use apt ;-)
<Raptor45> jonah, that could be easier
<mjunx> jonah, sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<Imperator5> do disk UUIDs change?
<mjunx> lio0r, do what I said earlier
<CloFan> Flannel: what do I do if when I'm trying to install the nvidia driver, it tries to get it from the internet when I have no connection?  I want it to get it from the CD
<mjunx> Imperator5, no
<ManoWarrior> sethk: so Its ok to donwload the Desktop and then install only the base.. good.
<materva> I have a weird issue with ubuntu and my laptop.  sometimes when I switch users the touch pad stops working.  On the same laptop I have one of those "Eraser Head" touch pointer,  this still works though.
<lio0r> mjunx=Apache tried to install this matter -sudo apt-get install apache2-
<lio0r>  But I went wrong -E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. -
<sethk> ManoWarrior, right.
<melonazo> i just see a box in the bottom left corner that says "1273 users" and i can extend a list temporaly with the users....
<sihkzz> How are disk UUIDs assigned/generated out of interest?
<ManoWarrior> Ok. Thank you guys.
<Imperator5> so if the fstab disagrees with the UUID for the disk, the disk won't boot, right?
<mjunx> lio0r, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Imperator5> or mount
<mjunx> and damn, why is konversation lagging so bad right now
<Flannel> !uuid | sihkzz
<ubotu> sihkzz: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mjunx> Imperator5, the uuid doesn't change unless you reformat and stuff
<lio0r> thanks
<three> hi all
<spiraldark> Anyone?
<benfromparis> hi !
<sihkzz> Thanks Flannel and the bot.
<mjunx> !hi | three
<ubotu> three: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Imperator5> or upgrade... my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 messed up the UUID in fstab.... hmmmm
<ian_> !offtopic | mjunx
<ubotu> mjunx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mjunx> damn, I need to figure out how to use a console irc client or something because konversation just pisses me off...
<spiraldark> Can anyone help me?
<mjunx> eh, I'm helping people here, ian
<three> has anyone herd about problems with playing CSS encrypted DVD's with gstreamer in feisty?
<ian_> spiraldark: dont ask to ask, just ask
<synjet> !ask>spiraldark
<spiraldark> I did ask the question
<benfromparis> is someone had a problem withwindows on berryl after upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<mjunx> I'll be back later guys I may have been helping
<materva> Does anyone know about this?  I have a weird issue with Ubuntu 1.3 ultimate and my laptop.  sometimes when I switch users the touch pad stops working.  On the same laptop I have one of those "Eraser Head" touch pointer,  this still works though.
<spiraldark> I just didn't want to keep rewriting it
<mjunx> you mean the clit mouse? hehe
<aoeuhtns-> anybody know why X will only go up to 800x600, even though the *only* configuration in xorg.conf is 1024x768x24?
<jonah> SWEET, it worked.. had to remove some gaim-data in synaptic first, but then it would install.. thx guys
<synjet> spiraldark: I dont see your q on scrolling up, could you repeat?
<spiraldark> One of the folders in my flash drive is currupted and I wanted to know if there was a linux utility to fix it.
<stfxdick> Is there even a way to change the contrast in ubuntu? or am i stuck in darkness forever?
<Imperator5> ok, then.. what's the difference between the 'blkid' UUID and the 'mdadm' UUID?
<synjet> spiraldark: fdisk
<cappy> Question: To run Skype 1.4 alpha I need sigc++ 2.0 for i386 installed, when I install it, my system makes me run "apt-get -f install" which reinstalls sigc++ 2.0 amd64 but then the i386 version breaks and skype 1.4 no longer works. If I only try to remove the AMD64 version it will also remove these packages: aptitude libsigc++-2.0-0c2a tasksel tasksel-data ubuntu-minimal. Any suggestions?
<void^> aoeuhtns-: no horizsync/vertrefresh specified and the monitor doesn't support edid/autodetection?
<Raptor45> stfxdick, did you try xgamma?
<jonah> another little quirk. When i use the desktop effects, i lose the window borders.. have the same problem with beryl, havent quite figured out whats wrong yet..
<strabes> lol whenever people say "question:" it always reminds me of the office
<synjet> spiraldark: sorry I meant fsck
<aoeuhtns-> void^, HorizSync is 30 - 72 and VertRefresh is 50 - 130
<Raptor45> jonah, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2259062&postcount=1
<jonah> strabes: Office, the movie?
<aoeuhtns-> it's a laptop, if that helps
<materva> I have a weird issue with ubuntu and my laptop.  sometimes when I switch users the touch pad stops working.  On the same laptop I have one of those "Eraser Head" touch pointer,  this still works though.\
<strabes> jonah: no the tv show
<spiraldark> on fsck i gives me a warning, is that ok to do on my flash drive?
<jonah> strabes: oh, didnt know it was a show also
<jonah> i've just seen the movie
<strabes> jonah: what??? it's like the funniest show ever in the USA
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ian_> !offtopic | strabes
<ubotu> strabes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<synjet> spiraldark: for me, it has been good with recovering.. but then there is a bleak possibility of not doing so..
<Imperator5> ok, then.. what's the difference between the 'blkid' UUID and the 'mdadm' UUID?
<synjet> spiraldark: I would suggest checking the syntax and options
<spiraldark> what options would I want?
<jonah> strabes: hmm, guess i have to set my torrent client to work then :)
<synjet> spiraldark: fsck -a or -r etc.. I checked the man pages
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<rellik> is there a good howto for setting up wireless in 7.04?
<g0ow> Type 'http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list...anyone know how to fix this problem?
<rellik> @wifi
<rukuartic> Whoof, networking problems galore! I've really had flawless issues with networking until now, but lately I've had sporadic problems. I can get onto the network with dhclient, but when I try to ping anything, I get "senderr, operation not permitted" (even as root) any ideas?
<rellik> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kerik> hey guys!
<synjet> !hi>kerik
<CloFan> I need help installing a fresh copy of Ubuntu 6.06 x64 on a new system.  x server is bugging out, because I have an integrated nvidia 6100 vido card, and the drivers won't work.  I tried to install the drivers via apt-get, but it wants to get them from the internet, which I don't have access to  via this computer yet.
<dak> how come the kernel image in gutsy doesnt have ipw3945 in the headers package
<dak> 2.6.22
<melonazo> thank you all for your help, thanks sethk and excuse me :o)
<g0ow> Type 'http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list...anyone know how to fix this problem?
<kerik> anybody who can tell me how to become a translator?
<sihkzz> materva: Have you tried switching back to the old session and then to the new one again?
<melonazo> good night from Spain!
<kerik> I mean of course for linux apps
<Imperator5> Anyone?... what's the difference between the 'blkid' UUID and the 'mdadm' UUID?
<rukuartic> kerik: I don't quite know directly, but try looking around for "Rosetta" on Ubuntu's website.
<Leandra> anyone know how i can disable gdm/xserver onboot ie: so i'll go straight to a terminal once the system has loaded up?
<rukuartic> kerik: Or maybe the "How to get involved" section
<kerik> rukuartic, rosetta? - what is that?
<predaeus> Imperator5, try googling it
<southafrikanse> Beryl stop working and I don't know out to put it back again
* mode/#ubuntu [-b b_9*!*@*]  by PriceChild
<dak> Leandra remove kdm or gdm
<Leandra> dak: really? there's no setting i can configure?
<materva> sihkzz:  Yes I have sometimes it will switch alright with no problems, but once it happens that account will not allow the mouse at all unless you reboot the computer
<rukuartic> Leandra: Sure, You just need to remove  the symbolic links "SXX-gdm" from your /etc/rcX.d folders.
<g0ow> anyone know how to enable restricted respitories in sources.list?
<synjet> kerik: try to join ubuntu documentation team: http://doc.ubuntu.com/
<Leandra> thanks rukuartic.
<Leandra> i'll check that out. :)
<zChris> anyone with Ati x800 and a working x800 that can send me their config file for xorg? :)
<rukuartic> kerik: Rosetta... I can't quite give a detailed description :P I've never used it. Just heard of it.
<southafrikanse> Is there any shortcut key that can reactivate Beryl?
<jonah> brb
<kerik> synjet, cool :) willdo
<sihkzz> materva: Are your problems as described here? If so.. it doesn't look good. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-driver-synaptics/+bug/60544
<predaeus> g0ow, just use Update manager and check the options there
<MSTK> does anyone know of a good CLI Calculator program?
<kerik> rukuartic, well hey :) - I will try that! thanx mate
<rukuartic> kerik: Here, this might be of help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b b_9!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<alphanumerik> is Feisty worth upgrading to from its predecessor or is it basically the same?
<AzulSolaris> Hey everyone, I re-installed Ubuntu and I'm hoping someone still remembers the answerto this problem: where can I find the solution to my ATI Radeon Xpress 200 card being stuck @ 640x480?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<g0ow> pred: im getting Type 'http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list...that is because im not enabling restricted resp. right?
<rukuartic> kerik: No problem :)
<predaeus> g0ow, nah that probably is because of a mistake in that file.
<synjet> kerik: sorry, I thought you wanted to become a translator and not what you meant (an app for translating).. my wrong
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Shelagh> MSTK: bc
<rukuartic> alphanumerik: My upgrade didn't go so smoothly... I kinda wish I stuck with 6.10. But a lot of other useres have experienced clean smooth upgrades. So I might just be a weird offshoot.
<AzulSolaris> I believe the answer is either @ the Ubuntu site or at one of the forum posts but I Can't seem to locate it. Anyone have this link?
<Shelagh> MSTK: but its a calc language
<kerik> synjet, no no!!!! you're absolutely right
<alphanumerik> cool thx
<MSTK> Shelag - ah, okay.  I've been using that one and I've been wondering if there's any more I should look into.
<g0ow> how do i enable restricted repitories in my sources.list?
<rukuartic> AzulSolaris: Off the top of my head, you might have luck editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kerik> synjet, I would like to become translator of the applications for linux
<Leandra> removing gdm was a much easier option. ;)
<synjet> kerik: oh, great! thanks for volunteering :)
<rukuartic> !restricted | g0ow
<ubotu> g0ow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MSTK> g0ow - Settings -> Repositories
<alphanumerik> im running the autoupdate to get feisty - is there a way to "roll back" if i dont like it?
<southafrikanse> Beryls not working why?
<Shelagh> MSTK: I don't know of a curses one, sorry.
<rukuartic> alphanumerik: No idea :P
<myr> alphanumerik, i dont think so
<kerik> synjet, :) well as a newb who abuse all you guys I have to repay in some way - and this is what I do best
<alphanumerik> well i suppose its too late now then :)  wish me luck
<rukuartic> MSTK: If you like regex... I think "expr" works
<g0ow> MSTK: what do you mean by settings?
<spiraldark> back... I am still just backing up the data on the flash drive (it was a 4gig one)
<Adam314> Hello.  I'm looking for help installing my printer/multi-function
<kerik> synjet, besides it's starting to peace me off that the Danish grammar in some apps is so bad as it is
<kerik> :)
<kahrytan> rukuartic: You should learn from others. Ugrading Ubuntu is a no-no
<MSTK> g0ow - on the Synatpic Package Manager, click Settings on the menu baer.
<spiraldark> but ... I was wondering... is a currupted folder just a partition table problem?
<kahrytan> *upgrading
<rukuartic> kahrytan: I loved upgrading from .06 to .10
<myr> kahrytan, i upgraded without any problems
<synjet> alphanumerik: you could remove the "feisty" part in the sources.list but that wont assure a total recall.. best is to try live CD for testing
<rukuartic> kahrytan: Smoothest upgrade I've ever done. I'm not knocking Ubuntu folks, really.
<synjet> kerik: hehe
<kerik> synjet, but thanks for your help for now...guess I should go translate :)
<jonah> sweet, i got window borders on my windows now :p
<Adam314> Anyone have experience with printers?
<alphanumerik> probably should have done that a while back - im halfway through the 3 hour download now  :(
<kerik> Adam314, a little bit...
<kahrytan> I've learned that not all the bugs in upgrading has been worked out
<rukuartic> Adam314: Hee, there are two things people *hate* trying to get working here. Wireless networking, and printers.
<lerch> Hi experts. How do I tell wine that my .iso mounted at /media/cdrom is actually a cdrom that by no means are missing?
<Adam314> I have a brother MFC-7220.  When i plugged it in, the auto-detection came up.  My printer was not listed.
<southafrikanse> Can anyone help me? I have a Beryl problem
<justme2> Is there an Ubuntu replacement for Quicken?
<Adam314> I did a google search, and found this page: http://forums.freestandards.org/read.php?24,338,338,quote=1
<synjet> alphanumerik: it helps to reduce damage if you have a separate /home partition.. reinstalling the OS (freshly) is just getting the apps.. customization and data is retained
<kerik> alphanumerik, I have just upgraded a week back...Feisty is way better on my machine than any other distro...
<predaeus> southafrikanse, probably #ubuntu-effects is a better place to ask
<kahrytan> lerch: Ask the #wine experts.
<ward_> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, everything works fine except for my laptop screen, any suggestions please?
<jonah> ehm, whats the key shortcuts for Desktop Effects?
<rukuartic> Adam314: I just went around and googled "MFC-7220 linux". Here's what I got http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html
<synjet> justme2: gnucash?
<mjr> justme2, there are applications in the same category. You might see eg. if gnucash will fill your needs.
<ward_> (its an nvidia card)
<lerch> kahrytan: Ah, good one, thanks
<rukuartic> Adam314: You'll want the drivers for "Debian"
<dead1ock> yo
<UstasW> sup
<_atomic> Hello
<kahrytan> lerch: I'll imagine you need to configure wine to point to the mounted iso.
<jonah> ward_: u are lucky, i can't even install it on my laptop..
<Adam314> rukuartic: i'm going there now.  I googled "ubuntu MFC 7220" and that page didn't come up.... should have used linux instead of ubuntu
<alphanumerik> well so far i havent had any hangups - upgrading from edgy seems to be chugging along fine so far
<kerik> Adam314, have you installed CUPS?
<justme2> Can Gnucash handle Quicken data / OFX?
<ward_> jonah: why not? :s
<dead1ock> you tell me
<josh__>   anyone know anything about the availablity of drivers for creative labs soundblaster X-FI series cards?
<alphanumerik> im thinking im gonna jump right in and try beryl if i get the install working correctly
<UstasW> fun
<_atomic> I'll find out
<ward_> jonah: i even have XGL running smoothly on my old lappy
<strabes> josh__: http://opensource.creative.com/
<josh__> ty
<Imperator5> how do I check what ubuntu is mounting at bootup?
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I change the icon for a program to my panel?
<kerik> alphanumerik, may I recommend Compiz in stead?
<ward_> compiz renders way faster i noticed
<alphanumerik> heard of it but never acutally seen it
<synjet> strabes: thanks man.. I never knew it existed!
<kitche> Imperator5: look at /etc/fstab
<predaeus> Imperator5, mount
<alphanumerik> whats the website for it?
<jonah> ward_: Its a small fujitsu siemens Amilo.. some odd gfx i guess. it wont start X up
<alphanumerik> or where can i get some screenshots?
<Adam314> kerik: Yes.  I've printed successfully using an HP-Deskjet-930C.
<kitche> alphanumerik: compiz.net and beryl will be compiz in a month or so, so you iwll be using it anyways
<ward_> jonah: did u try connecting a external screen to your lappy before booting it?
<rukuartic> dettoaltrimenti_: You should be able to right click it, and hit properties.
<Imperator5> fstab has the drive listed, but it's not mounting at bootup... when I manually mount it, it mounts correctly... any ideas why?
<kerik> alphanumerik, actually dont know the webside, but I know it is partly installed in Ubuntu Feisty as standard...you need to install compiz-manager however...
<philipsmith> have a small home network that includes 2 Ubuntu machines on it, that I'll call "A" and "B". I want to "log into" "B" from "A" and when I do that I want to control all of the functions that "B" can do from "A." When I use terminal server, I put the IP address in the computer box, use VNC, and the put the username in the user name box. It doesn't work. What shoud I do?
<jonah> ward_: no, maybe i try that
<alphanumerik> sweet thx!  - btw is it an automatic install or at least as easy to install as ubuntu was?
<kerik> Adam314, hmmm...then I'm sorry, but dont' know...
<jordan> hey guys is there a way to send a message to another ubuntu computer on my network
<ward_> jonah: most likely your laptop screen is the problem, same problem as i'm having
<kerik> alphanumerik, I'm quite newb to it...and I made it work...actually think I installed it from Synaptics...
<synjet> philipsmith: by default, I guess logging in from other comp is disabled..
<predaeus> Compiz and Beryl are going to be merged again soon http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=761
<deCon> i have finally isolated what is going on between my audio issues and video...for some reason... amarok screws up all video/audio of embedded objects in firefox.....can someone help me?
<philipsmith> synjet: How do I change that?
<jonah> ward_: Maybe, but i could install 6.10 without problems, just couldn't figure out how to make a real driver for it
<alphanumerik> thx for the input kerik - gonna go google it and see what i can find out - again thx
<kerik> alphanumerik, I tried Beryl, but didn't like it as I thought it was too complicated...
<deCon> not only that, but after i close amarok, until i restart x, it continues to not work, but if i restart x and then view youtube...it works
<synjet> philipsmith: goto system-->admin-->login-window, and then remote tab.. enable remote login
* skirk va in bagno.
<ward_> jonah: but here x boots fine, only i dont see anything on laptop screen, then when i boot again with external monitor it looks fine (on the external, nothing on my laptop screen)
<kerik> alphanumerik, no problem mate! :)
<Imperator5> fstab has the drive listed, but it's not mounting at bootup... when I manually mount it, it mounts correctly... any ideas why?
<philipsmith> synjet: ok, i'll try.
<alphanumerik> i was using beryl on the sabayon dvd disk and it was pretty cool
<predaeus> jordan, what type of message?
<ward_> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop, everything works fine except for my laptop screen, any suggestions please? I'm using a nvidia card
<jonah> ward_: U didnt by accident press the key to switch to external view only?
<nexous> Can I have XFCE also? It would install as a different session right?
<alphanumerik> also saw a pc running sabayon on google video and it looked pretty intense
<Adam314> It looks like the brother site has some info.  My mistake was i was searching using "ubuntu" as a keyword when i should have used "linux"
<kerik> alphanumerik, it is very neat I just found it too heavy (I have a small video card...intel...) but compiz works like a breeze and can do what I need...
<jordan> predaeus: I dunno, like make a message pop up on a user's desktop?
<alphanumerik> but i suppose if beryl and compiz is going to merge i might as well go for the end result and get compiz
<alphanumerik> yeah im running intel too
<ward_> jonah: nope lol its normal for my laptop to take external screen when its plugged in when it boots
<jonah> ok
<kerik> alphanumerik, :) that might be right:)
<ward_> jonah: its made for if your screen breakes :-)
<predaeus> jordan, not sure what you are trying to achieve, you could just use an Instant Messenger for that
<peterka> Hi! I have problem with PS/2 mouse - it does't move. I try change "ImPS/2" to "Auto" but not work.
<jonah> clever :(
<jonah> :)
<drew> peterka: which mouse is it?
<jordan> predaeus: true, but I want to do it as more of a prank, like scare someone (its on my home network so it's not malicious)
<jonah> ehm, whats the key shortcuts for Desktop Effects? How do i get the cube going?
<kerik> alphanumerik, I have a i830 and I can do the cube effect, wobbly windows and all that with no problems...using compiz that is...it lacked a lot with beryl
<peterka> drew: ps/2
<ward_> ubuntu 7.04 doesnt work on laptop screen, any suggestions (external screen = fine)
<predaeus> jordan, you would need root or administrator rights on the remote machine for that or a user account
<Imperator5> fstab has the drive listed, but it's not mounting at bootup... when I manually mount it, it mounts correctly... any ideas why?
<kerik> peterka, have you tried to change it to explorer?
<drew> peterka: i mean brand name?
<nexous> Conky starts up on startup, but as soon as windows manager loads, it isn't displayed. Any ideas?
<jordan> predaeus: I can SSH to a admin account
<Adam314> Now a new question to anyone: I started off with Edgy Eft (6.10).  If I install all of the software updates (using the orange icon at top right) is that going to upgrade me to Feisty Fawn (7.04)?
<peterka> drew:Genius Easy mouse Pro
<DanaG> oh, for Intel graphics: try the xorg 'intel' driver package.
<peterka> drew:Made in China:P
<kerik> Adam314, not unless you ask for it...
<predaeus> jordan, ok, unfortunately I do not know how to do that though. I think you would have to somehow specify the xserver the program should use so it pops up in the session of another user.
* skirk esce dal bagno.
<drew> peterka: o boy, sec let me see if i can find anything on it..
<jordan> predaeus: lol ok thanks for your help man, no big deal
<RobbieCrash> How can I fix this error? http://pastebin.ca/468144 I finally got old nvidia drivers installed and working. but cannot get glx going. I am on edgy, with a geforce 7600 with nvidia 1.0-8776 drivers installed.
<peterka> drew:I heard that is new kernel foult
<kerik> DanaG, xorg is the best driver for intel video?
<Adam314> kerik:  now i feel stupid... i didn't even notice the "upgrade" button before.  Anything I should be aware of before upgrading?
<RobbieCrash> Additionally, if I upgrade to Feisty, will it automatically update my drivers to the new ones that kill my xorg?
<blockcipher> Adam314, backup /home dir before continuing .. also some config files you modified manually . .just in case.  I didn't do either and I was fine lol
<Imperator5> ok, fstab has the drive listed, but it's not mounting at bootup... when I manually mount it, it mounts correctly... any ideas why it's not mounting at bootup?
<kerik> Adam314, well...I tried upgrading, but didn't work....however I had a nautilus issue upon updating to edgy so I fresh installed...now it works out of the box..
<predaeus> Imperator5, did you check the logs and dmesg?
<philipsmith> synjet: Didn't work. There were alot of choices to the enable remote login
<predaeus> Imperator5, see /var/log/syslog too
<kerik> Adam314, but I have heard the upgrade should work ok though...
<ward_> ubuntu 7.04 doesnt work on laptop screen, any suggestions? (external screen = fine) Is there another channel where i can go to?
<Imperator5> predaeus: which logs?
<predaeus> Imperator5, and run dmesg in a terminal for bootup info
<drew> peterka: lol i dont see anything on this, how bout just buy a usb mouse? can pick an optical up for like 10$ now
<Adam314> my /home is backuped regularly.... I think i'll give it a try and hope for the best.
<RobbieCrash> ward_ try setting your resolution and refresh rate differently and trying those on your laptop screen
<kerik> Adam314, think you should...as long as you have the backup you're good to go :)
<blockcipher> Adam314, go for it!
<ward_> RobbieCrash: i'll try that
<deCon> I'm having some sound and video issues that I just can't seem to shake, can anyone help me figure out why? My browser plugins work, XXMS doesn't detect the card, Amarok works fine, but after running it...it won't allow sound in firefox anymore.. Ugh, its being quite annoying. Furthermore, video seems to be screwed if its WMV or Quicktime. And, i tried a FFmpeg installation but when i ran checkinstall, it failed
<rubberducky> Hello
<rubberducky> Can someone help me get my sound to work on ubuntu?
<ward_> RobbieCrash: but i need to reboot for that every time lol
<kerik> Adam314, that backup...do you do that manually or is it possible to make it auto?
<rubberducky> I've been at this for 3 days :/
<peterka> drew:ok
<RobbieCrash> !sound rubberducky
<jonah> any way to change hotkeys for Desktop Effects?
<RobbieCrash> !sound | rubberducky
<ubotu> rubberducky: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rubberducky> I did all that already
<rubberducky> Was here yesterday
<Anow2> whats the support IRC?
<predaeus> rubberducky, did you check alsamixer settings and also if some of those nasty switches are on/off that totally kill sound ouput
<Adam314> the backup happens automatically, but it is just a script.  I could run it at anytime
<rubberducky> Well
<RobbieCrash> ward_ why do you have to reboot?
<Anow2> 0,o
<rubberducky> My sound worked a while ago with the motherboard sound car and regular speakers
<AlberTUX> how do i add multiple ip addresses to be configured on boot?
<ward_> RobbieCrash: i'm sure the resolution is fine, but the frequency is 50Hz and i can only chenge it to 51Hz, how can i get more refresh rates to set?
<kerik> Adam314, where did you get that script?
<rubberducky> But now I got the bose companion 5 usb speakers and no go with sound
<Anow2> USB drivers arent installed then lol
<ward_> RobbieCrash: my laptop needs to boot with external screen plugged in, else it uses its own screen
<Anow2> for speakers atleast 0,o
<Anow2> i had the same problem
<AlberTUX> how do i add multiple ip addresses to be configured on boot?
<rubberducky> What do I do?
<rubberducky> Which drivers to I install?
<Anow2> IDK, i had the same problem lol
<RobbieCrash> ward_ you need to edit your Xorg.conf file to have additional refresh rates
<DanaG> Hmm, I wonder if I should try grub2 just for the heck of it.
<ward_> RobbieCrash: ok i'll go see but i thought they were allready there
<southafrikanse> I don't have aMule working
<southafrikanse> Cannot connect
<mon^rch> DanaG: there's no difference :/
<rubberducky> Anow2: howd you fix it?
<Anow2> Guys, when I am on ubuntu, it just freezes, after about 10 mins of not doing anything, when it does nothing responds, any ideas
<Anow2> I didnt fix it lol
<Anow2> i used a different set of headphones =] 
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: install firestarter and use the policy editor to open amules ports ;)
<GrueTamer> Anow2: is your screensaver enabled?
<Anow2> no
<GrueTamer> hmm
<RobbieCrash> Anow2 does your mouse still move?
<Adam314> I wrote it in perl.
<Anow2> I thought thats what it was at first, but it did it again after i disabled
<GrueTamer> is an internet browser running when it crashes?
<kerik> Anow2, lol....hardly the solution :)
<Anow2> nope it doesnt
<spiraldark> I finally ran that fsck
<Imperator5> predaeus: the dmesg and syslog show the same thing.. all of the RAID disks were binded and set active, but only one of the two drives was mounted... no errors were shown as far as I can tell
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Thank you
<Anow2> brb
<spiraldark> and instead of getting my currupted data....
<jonah> argh, another problem.. my volume slider is not working.. the volume keeps going at full blast.. even though the slider is moving, nothing happens
<rubberducky> Does anyone know how to use usb speakers in ubuntu?
<spiraldark> it deleted the folder.
<kerik> Adam314, ok :) maybe I should begin learning that kinda stuff... :)
<GrueTamer> see if it wont crash without an internet browser running, if its crashed when one is
<predaeus> mon^rch, by default all ports should be open
<Anow2> bk
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: the ports you want open are 4662 and 4672
<AzulSolaris> Anyone know off the top of their head where the solution to the Radeon Xpress 200 video card resolution not changing would be?
<jbinder> hi
<Adam314> I didn't like perl at first, but after a little usage - i really like it.
<GrueTamer> hi jbinder
<spiraldark> So... how do I get the data back?
<kerik> Adam314, is it easy to learn?
<mon^rch> predaeus: um, no...
<predaeus> Imperator5, probably somehting with your RAID then, sorry no experience with that
<Anow2> no a browser wasnt
<Shelagh> MSTK: Still on the lookout for cli calcs? orpie, qalc, wcalc look like good contenders.
<martman> quick question - why are vmlinuz and initrd in / and not /boot ?
<rubberducky> Looking for help getting a bose usb speaker set to work ubuntu...anyone up for the challenge :D
<GrueTamer> Anow2: well, then youre not connected to another person whos system crashes
<GrueTamer> lets see...
<creamers> how do i set up the desktop
<spiraldark> Soo.... what do I do?
<Adam314> I wanted the backup to just sync one folder to another: copy any new/changed files, delete any deleted files.  No compression.  Not 1 big file
<predaeus> Imperator5, if you have a RAID that mirrors then it would be reasonable to mount only 1 drive I think
<GrueTamer> Anow2: whats your ram usage? (give a total ram amount too)
<mneptok> Adam314: rsync
<Adam314> I didn't find one that does this, so i wrote it myself.
<creamers> need  help
<Anow2> emm
<Anow2> im on windows right now, lol
<kerik> Adam314, sounds usefull
<GrueTamer> creamers: what do you mean by "set up the desktop"?
<Anow2> but i have a total of 2gigs of ram
<TeslaDave> Need Help:  Need a flash player or flash plugin for Ubuntu for an X64 platform
<creamers> yes i do
<Anow2> and its not near max
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: I installed firestarter but where is it?
<GrueTamer> well, that...kinda helps
<spiraldark> Anyone going to help me?
<kitche> TeslaDave: there isn't one unless you want to setup nspluginwrapper
<Slart> TeslaDave: you can run the standalone flash viewer in 64-bit
<kerik> Adam314, so it simply adds the latest file to the backup dir and deletes the old one?
<AzulSolaris> Dave, I think you're going to have to install the 32 bit version, mate.
<creamers> how would i set up the desktop now
<GrueTamer> Anow2: try running ubuntu in recovery mode
<Slart> TeslaDave: or.. it might be the 32-bit one.. but it still runs on the 64-bit system
<Anow2> k
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: system-->administration-->
<GrueTamer> and if you have compiz on, turn it off
<Anow2> let me save my paper lol
<GrueTamer> compiz or beryl
<ward_> RobbieCrash: there are no frequencies set that i can find :-S
<Imperator5> predaeus: two physcial drives broken into 6 partitions raid'ed into 3 drives, one for /, one for /home, one for swap.... the swap and / mount fine, the /home is not
<TeslaDave> Slart I want to be able to view flash websites
<Anow2> BRB
<creamers> any body know hwo to set up the desktop on server edition
<spiraldark> Ok, how do I recover the folder?
<thetoasted> Hmmm... Is this where I should go to ask some general questions about FGLRX problems?
<rubberducky> Anyone know how to setup usb speakers for ubuntu?
<kitche> creamers: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Adam314> Yes.  Instead of comparing the dest files to the source files, it keeps a list of what it copied.  It then looks at the source (eg: /home) and compares that to it's file.  This makes for less traffic (the destination is on anohter computer across a network)
<TeslaDave> Slart:  When i try to install the 32bit one it says does not support my architecture
<GrueTamer> creamers: try sudo apt-get install gnome (i think its gnome, never got gnome from apt before)
<Slart> TeslaDave: install a 32bit version of firefox.. google for firefox32
<predaeus> Imperator5, hm sorry no idea. just keep asking or come back later when others are online that might know.
<GrueTamer> creamers: but if you need speed, then try icewm instead of gnome
<kerik> Adam314, finally something very useful...and it even sounds like it works :)
<Imperator5> predaeus: ty :)
<RichF> Wow, hello all
<Slart> TeslaDave: yup.. you can't install the 32-bit plugin for a 64-bit firefox..
<spiraldark> Ok.. I am now back to where I started.... I have a folder that's currupted on my flash drive
<creamers> huh i have three different comands which one dop i run
<Adam314> Unless i'm wrong, rsync compares the actual files... and since the backup dir is on anohter computer, it has to copy the file over before it can check if it's changed
<creamers> i need the top prefoemnce server
<d4n1el> hi.. the repository for brazil is off?
<GrueTamer> creamers: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Slart> TeslaDave: but if you get a 32-bit firefox you can get 32-bit flash, 32-bit java etc and you'll have a full working 32bit browser going
<GrueTamer> i hope fluxbox is fast enough for you
<Adam314> if you have programming experience, perl is not that hard to learn.
<Flannel> !chroot | TeslaDave
<ubotu> TeslaDave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<shawn34> anyone know the address for the minimal install cd's? i can't find it on ubuntu.com
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Now what? Where can I open my ports?
<Flannel> !minimal | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kerik> Adam314, sounds cool...
<vorbote> Adam314: no, rsync compares chunk checksums
<thetoasted> When I enable the FGLRX restricted driver for my ATI Video card, I get random freezes, which only hard restarts can get me out of. Where should I start to address the problem?
<morodock> creamers: why would you really want an xwindow system on a server at all?
<creamers> fluxbox gives me the desktop to right
<Adam314> it has a few things that are quite different from any other language I've used though (hash, regex)
<kerik> Adam314, guess I'll find some info about that:)
<GrueTamer> creamers: yes, but its very minimal
<GrueTamer> no icons
<HeadDown> how to enable networking on nvidia 680i?
<creamers> what im runniong the server edition
<GrueTamer> no "star" bar, so to say
<GrueTamer> start*
<Adam314> vorbote: how does it get the chunk checksum though?  eg: i'm backing up /home   to   /mnt/pc2/backup.
<creamers> ok heres what i need then
<vorbote> TeslaDave: there is a package, similar to ndiswrapper, to use the 32-bit flash plugin under x86_64 systems (Can't remember the name. thouch)
<creamers> i need multiple sites so whick one would i run with best preformance
<shaggy1> hi got a stupid question on installing
<kerik> Adam314, ok...well guess thats a fact for most prog languages...always some stuff that is handled differently..
<creamers> and i want internet browser in it to
<GrueTamer> creamers: it may be fastest to run no desktop at all
<vorbote> Adam314: Each rsync acts both as a client and a server, they exchange checksum lists over the network
<GrueTamer> do you have X?
<kerik> Adam314, I was thinking of starting to learn Java...
<creamers> i know desktop is pretty fast when i connect to the serverf
<spiraldark> Ok, one more time, is there any FAT32 corrupted folder recovery software for linux?
<spiraldark> *that's free
<GrueTamer> creamers: if you have X installed, then do sudo apt-get install lynx, thats an internet browser for no desktop environment
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: open firestarter, click the policy tab, click in the bottom pane, then click add rule, then type in the port box 4662 (the id should change to edonkey)
<kerik> Adam314, seems to make sense since I don't know C yet, and it should be easier to learn..any oppinions?
<Adam314> sorry... other computer is running windows2000, they connect with samba.  verbote: does it still work this way, or does other computer have to be linux
<GrueTamer> i dont think server machines should run desktops
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Done
<vorbote> Adam314: In fact it is a very clever algorithm that does finger printing. You can use pure checksum digests (md5, I think) but that's more CPU intensive.
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: But it still ins't connecting
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: then do it again using port 4672 and give it a name "kad"
<RichF> nspluginwrapper will get flash working in amd64
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: ok
<TeslaDave> SO what is Chroot then is it like a virtual machine
<shawn34> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<creamers> i tired desktop and i dont have desktop package for some reson
<vorbote> Adam314: if you are copying files from the remote to the local, you are certainly copying the files first.
<morodock> spiraldark: there are several livecd distros that are free
<Adam314> definetly easier to learn than C.  you don't have to manage memory yourself.   this makes it much easier
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Now what?
<morodock> that should get the job done
<Eleaf> Is it possible to pipe audio from one application to another before the soundcard with pulseaudio?  For example, send the sound from one application to an equalizer using pulseaudio.
<daaaman64> Personally I found it easier to just force firefox32
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: click the apply policy button?
<spiraldark> Can anyone help?
<morodock> spiraldark: http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<kerik> Adam314, yeah that was my thought...as a programming newb I don't wanna start out by choking in C...it should be fairly hard I have been told...
<predaeus> !anyone > spiraldark
<|Buck|> maybe someone could help me with this: When I go to a file properties, and click on 'Change' to modify the default Open With program, nothing happens
<creamers> i run fluxbox command now how do i get to desktop
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Done. Now what?
<anow> ok bk
<predaeus> spiraldark, oh sorry, did not see your question up there
<Adam314> vorbote: the local computer is ubuntu, and I want to back it up to a windows 2000.  The backup script is running on the ubuntu computer.  Would rsync work for this?
<kerik> Adam314, though java should be a little more demanding cause of the lack of mem managing..
<predaeus> spiraldark, don't know of one though sry.
<spiraldark> I have to go now... I will ask later..
<anow> who was helping me earlier?
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: connect amule... and if you STILL can't connect... then I can nop longe hel;p you
<mike> Hi all, I am brand new to ubuntu, and I screwed something up on the installation with my MacBook, I was wondering if anyone could refer me to a good chat room for that
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Should I change any configurations on my router?
<GrueTamer> creamers: give me a second....
<Slart> mike: I think here is as good as any
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: It still isn't connectig
<vorbote> Adam314: I'd set up the rsync server in ubuntu and run rsync under cygwin in the w2k box to bring the files over. That would be much efficient (and fast)
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: a haha
<darksoule> hello. I have no sound. My card is a Soundblaster Live, I have alsa but can't figure out how to use it. I don't know what to do.
<thetoasted> When I enable the FGLRX driver for my ATI card, I get random freezes, where the computer becomes unresponsive, and only way to regain control is a physical restart. Are there any threads that address this problem?
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: I think that means yes
<ayande> anyone that knows were i can check if my mailports are open?
<GrueTamer> really, i don't know how minimal your install is, creamers, so its hard to help you
<GrueTamer> but, you can try...
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: emule has a nice faq on configuring routers on their site
<jonah> my volume slider is not working.. the volume keeps going at full blast.. even though the slider is moving, nothing happens
<TeslaDave> Thanks Everyone
<Adam314> I don't know java, but i think it is more like C.  there are many modules for perl written that make things that would normally be a long program only a few lines
<mike> @ Slart: Well, I installed ubuntu, and now I can't boot into Mac OS X
<GrueTamer> sudo apt-get install xorg xterm wdm menu dillo
<GrueTamer> and then
<southafrikanse> ok
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: Thank you
<thetoasted> When I enable the FGLRX driver for my ATI card, I get random freezes, where the computer becomes unresponsive, and only way to regain control is a physical restart. Are there any threads that address this problem?
<mukansamonkey> Hello, I'm having trouble getting my MacPro to recognize my Ubuntu box through NTFS. Any experts with that here?
<GrueTamer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: np... you'l still need those ports open from within linux too
<GrueTamer> and the last thing, sudo /etc/init.d/wdm start
<GrueTamer> got that creamers?
<morodock> mike: did you install with bootcamp?
<darksoule> anyone who is willing to help get my sound working
<GrueTamer> i *think* thatll work
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: OK
<Adam314> vorbote: so i start rsync server on ubuntu, then install a cygwin rsync on the windows computer.  Then i use windows computer to run the rsync program?
<GrueTamer> darksoule: ill try help
<Slart> mike: you've probably done something to your boot record... if it was a windows installation instead of a mac os installation I might have been able to help you.. ask the room.. someone is bound to be able to help you
<mike> morodock: yep
<anow> Grue
<anow> Im back
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: but if you already added them to firestarters policy... you'll be good
<jonah> jonah@jonah-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<jonah> ead: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jonah> ead: Unable to lock the list directory
<jonah>  <- whats the problem here?
<anow> GrueTamer:
<GrueTamer> hi anow
<anow> hey lol
<vorbote> Adam314: correct
<predaeus> mon^rch, unless you change firewall settings to begin with, all ports are open in linux. iptables handles firewall settings and on a fresh install there are no iptables rules set.
<anow> nothing happened when i opened in recovery
<gonnaeatthat> hey is there a task list i can access like windows? vlc media player is playing and cant turn it off
<morodock> mike: so what went wrong? is it just booting directly to linux without giving you the option?
<creamers> ok i ran fluxbox and desktop
<southafrikanse> mon^rch: eMule uses the same ports as aMUle?
<creamers> how lonmg dous iot takes to install desktop
<mike> Yep, thats the problem
<GrueTamer> anow: did it just bring up a terminal?
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: yes
<Adam314> vorbote: thanks... i'll look into that.
<anow> ya
<vorbote> Adam314: You can set up the rsync server in such a way that it only listens in the LAN behind your NAT, so it ican be sage.
<RichF> the toasted: what card you have?
<vorbote> s/sage/dafe/
<GrueTamer> youre supposed to type startx there
<vorbote> sage :-P
<GrueTamer> but i doubt that you would know that
<mon^rch> southafrikanse: but you can make amule use whatever port you want
<vorbote> safe :-P
<anow> lol...
<GrueTamer> << might not be smart, but spent a lot of time without a desktop
<anow> u want me to go back?
<mike> Even when I hold down the option key, it only gives me the option to boot into "Windows" (which is really ubuntu)
<steventra> hi, how can I tell which program is accessing my hard drive?
<GrueTamer> anow: yeah
<Adam314> vorbote: I tell it which IPs to listen to?  What do I need to do for that (or will it be obvious once i read the man pages)?
<anow> k
<shawn34> Can anyone help me out with this? : "pls: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred"
<darksoule> I have tried using the sound under system preferences and nothing. I know I have alsa but i can't remember how to use it.
<GrueTamer> darksoule: type alsamixer in the terminal
<morodock> one sec, lemme check my mac
<GrueTamer> and screw around with stuff in there
<mike> Morodock: Thanks so much for the help!
<gonnaeatthat> anyone know a way to find an application running in the background? vlc media player disappeared and need to shut it off
<Wriest> can someone help
<sethk> gonnaeatthat, ps aux
<GrueTamer> gonnaeatthat: in the terminal, type top
<GrueTamer> and hit ctrl+M (notice the caps)
<mon^rch> predaeus: I'm not a firewall expert... I just know how to make my amule work ;)
<arentoine> Wriest : describe your problem
<zedfloyd> how do i navigate to a specific directory in the terminal?
<cafuego> gonnaeatthat: The easy (lazy) was is 'killall vlc'
<cafuego> way
<GrueTamer> then, hit q, to quit out, and type "kill <the PID number for vlc>"
<Wriest> I have xubuntu  and I don't know how to get to my sound settings
<GrueTamer> zedfloyd: cd <directory>
<gonnaeatthat> lol no prcess killed
<predaeus> mon^rch, I've just opened router ports for that, you should not need to change anything else unless you are running some adsl tunneling modem setup that includes iptables rules that would need to be tweaked
<predaeus> or something like that
<gonnaeatthat> stupid vlc player
<morodock> mike:  have you already checked /etc/yaboot ?
<arentoine> Wriest : you don't have sound at all ?
<GrueTamer> gonnaeatthat: i think you need the PID number, thats why you type "top" in the terminal, and find the PID number for vlc, then hit q to quit, and then type "kill <that PID number>"
<GrueTamer> but if you already tried that, then i dunno
<mike> No, what's that, sorry, I'm super new to linux
<zedfloyd> trying to go to /install_flash_player_9_linux/
<morodock> mike: you need to edit /etc/yaboot.conf
<gonnaeatthat> got it, stupid thing was named something completely different
<Wriest> arentoine: no
<shawn34> Can anyone help me out with this? : "pls: Unable to initialize RAPI: An unspecified failure has occurred"
<KirillZ> I'm looking for a program that will turn all my colors inverse? Could someone please shine some light as to where I'd go about looking for one? Thanks
<mike> morodock: I appreciate your help
<anow2> bk
<GrueTamer> zedfloyd: is that a directory or a file?
<zedfloyd> should i do cd /install_flash_player_9_linux/
<GrueTamer> actually
<mike> What do I need to put in yaboot?
<anow2> GrueTamer: bk
<mon^rch> predaeus: as far as I know iptables IS the router and you HAVE to open ports for stuff to work... amule, ftp, ssamba, http etc... no?
<zedfloyd> trying to instal flash
<predaeus> gonnaeatthat, try the System Monitor if you run gnome, else use "ps -e" to list pids and then "kill -15 PID"  or "kill -9 PID" if the first doesnt work
<arentoine> Wriest : if you try to type "alsamixer" at a console ...
<GrueTamer> try cd /home/<username>/install_flash_player_9_linux/
<morodock> mike:  and add this line : defaultos=macosx
<GrueTamer> anow2: alright
<arentoine> Wriest : what do you get
<GrueTamer> now, anow2, i want you to wait and see if it crashes
<gonnaeatthat> it takes a while to get used to these commands
<shawn34> gonnaeatthat, System>Administration>System Monitor
<GrueTamer> gonnaeatthat: dont worry, its all worth it later :)
<anow2> BTW, i have USB keyboard and mouse, if that helps
<darksoule> hmmm.... still nothing... I turned on the master. shouldnt that turn it on?
<morodock> mike : for future, I'd suggest parallels or vmware for mac to get familiar with OS B4 dual booting
<gonnaeatthat> ubuntu kicks my butt sometimes and that was ridiculous,  lol
<mike> Ok, thanks
<gonnaeatthat> thanks shawn i wish i knew that, i was loading all my packages again and it started out of no where
<GrueTamer> if you think ubuntu is bad, you aint seen nothin yet, so i call you lucky
<anow2> lol
<GenieOfTh> hi all
<gonnaeatthat> grue i used to run suse when it was like 2.5
* GrueTamer reminds everyone to NEVER use gentoo as your first taste of linux...NEVER
<mukansamonkey> Anyone know how to configure the Shared Folders so that a remote OSX can open that folder for reading?
<anow2> BTW, grue
<gonnaeatthat> lol
<Wriest> arentoine: intel and my card is sbl
<zedfloyd> nope didnt work
<GenieOfTh> good night
<darksoule> any ideas on getting my sound running?
<zedfloyd> very frustrating
<predaeus> mon^rch, nah actually by default everything is open. it is not like windows where a lot of services are running that are potential security holes. if you don't run any servers you are quite safe with linux. if you use firestarter I think it changes the iptables rules to block everything and then you add rules to allow things to pass
<anow2> when I try to  install java JDK
<gonnaeatthat> i gave up linux 5 years ago cause i had to run a new OS for robotics programming and using that, windows, linux killed me
<GenieOfTheLamp> hi all again
<GenieOfTheLamp> :P
<KirillZ> Does anyone know how to all your colors in Ubuntu?
<anow2> I have this thing that says <Ok>
<Wriest> it's on intel but my sound card is SBL
<morodock> mike:  did that fix ur prob?
<anow2> but I cant do anything to it
<anow2> KirillZ
<anow2> use emerald with beryl
<GrueTamer> i dont know, since i dont run java jdk, sorry
<anow2> : /
<arentoine> Wriest : you must then have a "speaker" icon on the top right of the screen ...
<anow2> its just to accept the license 0,o
<Wriest> no
<GrueTamer> KirillZ: could you be a bit more specific?
<predaeus> mon^rch, you can list iptables rules like "sudo iptables -L -t mangle"   "sudo iptables -L -t filter" and so on see man iptables
<mike> Still trying to find it (/etc/yaboot.conf)
<KirillZ> GrueTamer -> I need ALL the colors inverse. My laptop screen is screwed, all the colors show up inverted so I need to counter the effect by inverting them
<zedfloyd> its a tar.gz that i downloaded...  it expanded and i am trying to install
<morodock> from command prompt type : vi /etc/yaboot.conf
<KirillZ> I used an application that did that on windows but can't find anything for Linux
<Wriest> arentoine: there's no spear icon by the time
<KirillZ> anow2 -> Thanks a bunch!
<mike> morodock: How would I get to it
<mon^rch> predaeus: well ahem I run 3 different servers on my box here and I had to edit iptables to open the ports... I just use firestarter to do it because I am not too literate in linux shell yet
<arentoine> Wriest : is it a fresh install from 7.04 ?
<morodock> that command should open up the file for you
<Wriest> yes
<morodock> r u familiar with the linux program vi ?
<KirillZ> anow2 -> That's a theme though, not really what I was looking for
<KirillZ> anow2 -> I need ALL the graphical output coming in inverted
<anow2> : /
<anow2> idk then
<anow2> maybe u can find a themet hat does it 0,o
<Wriest> Xubuntu 7.04
<anow2> lol
<morodock> ... if not -- reinstall mac osX and use a virtual machine -
<arentoine> Wriest : is it from the LiveCD or once installed ?
<mon^rch> predaeus: and what the hell good is a firewall if all the ports are open?
<morodock> if you are EXTREMELY new to linux - I don't recommend the dual boot option on a mac
<predaeus> mon^rch, weird. Probably you ran firestarter before and it blocked everything or something like that
<Wriest> Live cd
<zedfloyd> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz  <-how do i instal this??
<jrib> !flash > zedfloyd (see the private message from ubotu)
<KirillZ> anow2 -> I was kinda hoping there was a video card tweaking software that would do it for me,  I know apple has a shortcut to invert all colors called "Black Light"
<predaeus> mon^rch, if no process is running for that port than nothing can happen, as nobody is answering
<anow2> IDK lol
<cafuego> zedfloyd: You don't you 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree'
<tritium> zedfloyd: use the ubuntu package instead
<OuZo> maxima or octave? which to use?
<morodock> mike : here's a link to the dual boot option though : http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_do_i_dual_boot_ubuntu_linux_mac_os_x.html
<jersht> hmmm  ... so this whole nvidia driver thing - the hoops to get the up to date driver that does good 3d, etc. - that is because of the licensing philosophy ?
<mon^rch> predaeus: again... I'm no expert
<jersht> is that right ?
<predaeus> mon^rch, the kernel will jsut respond that nothing is listening on that port. of course you can hide your ports by setting firewall rules that stop those answers and prevent portscans to work
<mike> Thanks, I'll try that
<fastly> i try System->Preferences->Desktop Effects and get the error: Composite manager is not available... any ideas?
<predaeus> mon^rch, neither am I, I also keep learning things everyday in IRC channels.
<morodock> np - dual booting linux on mac is not an easy first timer project
<fastly> feisty
<arentoine> Wriest : can you tell me what sound related line gives you "lspci" at the console
<anow2> hmmm
<fastly> of course ;-)
<anow2> how do i change screen resolution?
<fastly> running  ATI
<mon^rch> predaeus: wonderful education at times, isn't it?
<fastly> this laptop has run xgl before btw...
<alfah> ol ol
<alfah> alguem q fale ptbr
<alfah> ??????????????
<Wriest> arentoine: What do you mean
<PiNE> how would i switch my system sounds to use an external sound card?
<AnRkey> Has everyone seen this? Dell is gonna sell Ubuntu >> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6610901.stm
<anow2> i saw they were gonna offer it
<AnRkey> well sell pcs with ubuntu on :D
<anow2> but are they gonna 'sell' it
<predaeus> mon^rch, yup unfortunately here it is mostly wifi and printer and gfx driver problems so not too interesting but the programming language channels are nice. but this is goin offtopic ;-)
<anow2> lol
<arentoine> Wriest : if you open a terminal and type "lspci" ...
<anow2> I was about to say xD
<zedfloyd> cafuego, how do i do the  'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree'
<mike> I just love my mac, and I am really eager to try ubuntu, so I'd love to get this working (I'v only got 1GB of ram, so that's why i'm not going with parallels)
<fastly> anyone
<mon^rch> u gonna klobber windows... you watch
<fastly> ?
<arentoine> Wriest : can you recognise the sound card type in there ?
<thomask> anyone know how to xdmcp into a box from windows?
<RichF> fastly: running fglrx drivers?
<jrib> !pt | alfah
<AnRkey> so exciting
<ubotu> alfah: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<alfah> please sambary of brazil?????
<morodock> mike:  1 gig of ram = enuf
<fastly> RichF: yes
<alfah> wlw
<Vall-k> please... i need help. Sorry for my english, i'm spanish. Is possible to execute a web page for the terminal? but no with the firefox or an other webbrowser (no firefox-bin http://www.google.com) I need a command than execute a web page independently of the webbrowser installed. Or an command that show the default webbrowser. Is this possible? An other time, sorry for my english xDD. Thanks
<mon^rch> predaeus: nods
<jersht> Vall-k : yeah lynx
<Agamotto> Vall-k:  Usar programma lynx
<jersht> Vall-k :  lynx http://www.example.com
<Eleaf> Is it possible to get vmware working with pulseaudio?  Every time I try to use an os in it, it says it can't connect to the sound device, I tried using padsp too.
<jrib> Vall-k: x-www-browser or gnome-open
<Wriest> arentoine: Can I private chat
<Wriest> you
<jersht> Vall-k : or   telnet www.example.com 80    and then type :    GET / HTTP/1.0   and then hit enter _twice_
<jersht> Vall-k : or netcat
<arentoine> Wriest : yes you can try
<Vall-k> wow wow wow xDDD
<PiNE> how would i switch my system sounds to use an external sound card rather than the internal one which seems to be the default??
<Vall-k> ok
<Vall-k> very thanks!
<anow2> how do i change screen resolution?
<mike> sorry, i acdentally closed out xchat
<myr> KirillZ, hav you looked at http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-73647.html ?
<Agamotto> Does anyone have time to help me with a perplexing problem involving on-board video and an add-on video card?
<jrib> anow2: system > preferences > screen resolution
<darksoule> please don't Wriest, I am having similar issues and am following your conversation
<mike> what were you saying morodock
<RichF> fastly: had you installed xgl manually?
<anow2> i feel like an idiot lol
<anow2> argh, thats 2 small
<anow2> err
<KirillZ> myr - nope, checking it out right now
<morodock> mike:  that's cool. I was just saying that you CAN run it with 1 gig of ram, it's just not going to run very fast, but it's workable, enough so that you can get familiar with the OS
<anow2> big?
<anow2> i need a higher resolution
<morodock> before you tackle the mac dual boot
<jrib> !fixres > anow2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<mike> I'm just having trouble getting to /etc/yaboot.conf
<melat0nin> anyone got a Diamondback mouse working properly? i've lost my scrollwheel!!
<jrib> !enter > anow2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<morodock> it's not "REALLY" supported per-say
<morodock> you probably need to be root
<RobbieCrash> Additionally, if I upgrade to Feisty, will it automatically update my drivers to the new ones that kill my xorg?
<mike> Yeah, I tried parallels, and it was just too slow for me
<darksoule> I have tried turning everything on and nothing works. I have tried the speaker icon in the corner, the system-preferences-sound. I have tried the alsamixer. I still don't have sound.  I have an SB Live! on Edgy.
<mike> So sorry, but how do I be root?
<morodock> type su -
<Wriest> arentoine: did you get that
<morodock> and then enter
<morodock> then the rest of your commands
<mike> Ohhh
<KirillZ> myr - I think it was driver specific in that case. My problem is from a faulty cable between the mainboard and the screen.
<RichF> fastly: Compiz is the default
<KirillZ> myr -> Another word for what I'm looking for is Inverted Gamma
<thomask> anyone know how to xdmcp into a box from windows?
<jersht> xdmcp ?
<mike> morodock: Could I do it with sudoedit /etc/yaboot.conf ?
<mjr> thomask, you need an X server for Windows, such as the one in cygwin
<morodock> yes
<jersht> or HCL eXceed
<morodock> as long as you are root when you edit it, otherwise it won't let you save the file, it'll probably be readonly
<jersht> by hummingbird communications
<py_geek> ALL: hey, i am currently using ubuntu edgy 6.10 and I want to completely wipe my hard drive. I have my documents backed up. How can i, from the live cd installation, create a new partition that the computer will boot to?(Is this automatic?)
<Wriest> you there
<morodock> py_geek: boot the CD and run install from the desktop
<mon^rch> py_geek: it's all automatic, baby
<morodock> yep :)
<Jove`> py_geek: During the install, the partitioner will offer you the option of wiping and using the whole disk.
<Agamotto> QUESTION:  Anyone have experience with multiple graphics cards under K/Ubuntu?
<Pelo> py_geek,  just create a new label for the hdd,   make a new partion and do not set a boot flag
<vorbote> thomask: you need X installation (there are some free out there, cygwin comes to mind but it is not the newer out there).
<py_geek> ALL: okay, what type of disk format should i use?
<Wriest> I have XUbuntu and I'm new to linux and I can't get no sound of my speakers, Can someone help me?
<vorbote> s/installation/installed/
<py_geek> for main partition?
<Agamotto> py_geek:  Ext3 to make life easier
<Pelo> py_geek, depends on what you want to use it for,   ext3 is the current linux standard
<mon^rch> py_geek: ext3
<thomask> vorbote, once cygwin is installed can i just choose xdmcp?
<mon^rch> lol
<py_geek> okay, ttyl be back after install!
<vorbote> thomask: you install the X binaries and you can set up a connection using xcdmp
<Jove`> thomask: Easier option - install Xming
<Jove`> It's free
<shawn34> looking for a nice front end for clamav that follows same graphical guidlines as the other gnome apps, clamtk currently has a bug that is preventing it from working properly in ubuntu
<jordan> Hey guys, I have a crossover cable between two 7.04 machines.. how do I set up a simple P2P network
<Nergar> whats the difference between abiword and abiword-gnome?
<vorbote> thomask: yes, xming is better maintained.
<KirillZ> anow2, GrueTamer, myr -> Thanks for the help guys, I found as solution I think. compiz-extra package has a "Negative Plugin" which can invert colors for the entire screen and specific windows. http://compiz.org/Plugins Thanks a bunch again!
<Agamotto> Nergar:  The gnome version has better integration with Evolution and other gnome-specific programs
<Nergar> great, thanx
<thomask> Jove`, thanks a bunch!
<myr> KirillZ, it doesnt invert your desktop background, but everything else it does
<vbabiy> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WesLappy> I enabled the desktop effects and now my gnome session is broken. I restarted and it still doesn't work correctly.. How can I disable it via a terminal?
<coded62> how do i connect to my server from the outside running on ubuntu 6.1 edgy apache2
<mike> morodock: it seems that the yaboot file doesn't exist?
<arentoine> Wriest : is it an integrated card  (on the motherboard) ?
<KirillZ> myr -> I'll probably disable it anyway, or Photoshop(r) invert it myself. The laptop is very old and I'll need to clean up as much memory as I can
<msh> hi, i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to get the gnome icon back to the old foot
<morodock> mike:  you're booted into ubuntu right now?
<myr> KirillZ, good luck ;] 
<mike> Yes
<Agamotto> msh:  You most likely just need to change the icon set used under the appearance settings
<fr0nk> can anybody please tell me if there is a launcher for linux like the mac os launcher(task bar replacement?)
<fr0nk> the one that is on the center bottom screen and looks so cool ;p
* myr cringes
<msh> Agamotto: i dont see any appearance settings anywhere
<zaggynl> How do I find out what my keypad del key is called in metacity?
<Agamotto> msh:  KDE or Gnome?
<msh> gnome
<shawn34> looking for a nice front end for clamav that follows same graphical guidlines as the other gnome apps, clamtk currently has a bug that is preventing it from working properly in ubuntu
<WesLappy> what directories contain all the gnome defaults? .gnome? I want to create a default configuration for all my users so I don't have to keep recreating it time I add a new user..
<coded62> how do i connect to my server from the outside running on ubuntu 6.1 edgy apache2
<msh> i just want to change the icon on the gnome panel
<fastly> RichF: i just had to eat.... no i have not installed xgl manually
<fastly> i thought feisty had this available upon a clean install
<PiNE> does anyone know how i would set my default soundcard to be an external one?
<coded62> but i wanna make money off the
<justin420> PiNE: asound-conf set-default-card <insert default card here>
<Jove`> fr0nk: you could try kiba-dock
<Wriest> no
<Hobophobic> anyone know how i can install from a usb cd drive?
<Hobophobic> and floppy
<Vulcan40> Help LOL I ran this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and added a res but now I get Fatal error and a black screen how do I go back to a splah screen???
<bimberi> !install | Hobophobic
<ubotu> Hobophobic: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Hobophobic> thanks
<bimberi> np
<Wriest> I have SB live 5.1
<myr> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arentoine> Wriest : is it an add on card ?
<Eleaf> vmware can't work with pulseaudio I guess?  This is getting really annoying.
<Wriest> I had once use Uberyl beta and my sound card wored
<Wriest> worked*
<PiNE> justin420, great, but how do i find out what ubuntu calls my external soundcard?
<Wriest> No
<justme2> In Synaptic, when I try to install gnucash, I get a warning box saying that files cannot be authenticated.  What's the safe way to deal with this?
<justin420> PiNE: cat /proc/asound/cards i think or something similar
<Wriest> I have windows xp and Xubuntu on the same hdd
<mike> Morodock: You still there?
<WesLappy> How can I disable desktop effects in gnome via commandline? I enabled it now gnome is very broken.. I can't do anything with it.
<fr0nk> Jove`: thanks :D synaptics only helps when you know the name
<PiNE> justin420, thanks. i will check that out.
<arentoine> Wriest : laptop ?
<Vulcan40>  Help LOL I ran this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and added a res but now I get Fatal error and a black screen how do I go back to a splah screen???
<justin420> PiNE: word
<Wriest> when I turn up the volume all the way up I hear loud whistling
<Wriest> desktop
<morodock> mike: yes, just checking something - trying to figure out why you don't have that file
<Slart> Wriest: using a on board soundcard?
<morodock> from a command line type : locate yaboot
<mike> Thank you so much for taking out the time to help me
<Wriest> no
<morodock> and tell me if anything shows up
<drake> Hello?
<Slart> Wriest: hmm.. nevermind then.. my on board soundcard does that.. some interference I think
* Pelo looks at drake 
<mike> morodock: nope, nothing
<drake> I'm having trouble fixing my resolution..
<morodock> mike: which version of ubuntu do u have installed?
<Pelo> drake,  can you explain a little more
<phreaky_> Hey guys.. just wondering if any1 else experience programs disappearing from systemtray when minimzed to it?
<mike> the latest, 7.04 I think was the number?
<drake> I've followed several guides on ubuntuforums and whenever I try them I get a bugged page that says xorg not found..
<phreaky_> in Gnome
<arentoine> Wriest : do you get an volume control display in a terminal window when you type "alsamixer" ?
<morodock> ok
<mike> It's Fiesty Fawn
<Wriest> I have a sound card
<morodock> lemme check one more thing
<Pelo> drake,  what is it you are trying to fix ?
<Vulcan40> Feisty 7.04  Help LOL I ran this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and added a res but now I get Fatal error and a black screen how do I go back to a splah screen???
<drake> Just recently though I've fixed the resolution problem but when I try to boot ubuntu It wont show me the login page..
<drake> I want to get a nice and easy way to fix my resolution..
<Wriest> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 0a)
<mike> morodock: I found this, don't know if it will help http://penguinppc.org/bootloaders/yaboot/
<darksoule> Wriest if you type lspci do you see Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 anywhere?
<Wriest> Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 0a)
<arentoine> Wriest : with volume control ?
<drake> 1280x1024 is the recommended resolution, but I'm only on 1024x768
<Pelo> drake,  ahhh
<arentoine> Wriest : kl, you sound card was recongnised
<morodock> mike :  if it's not already installed then it's not the problem
<Vulcan40> LOL that's what mine was
<mike> Oh, ok
<MSTK> is there any way to edit .doc or .odt files in the terminal?
<thelostpatrol> how do i make restart / shutdown shortcuts?
<morodock> mike: You may want to try this instead - it may be easier - http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<MSTK> like a CLI-based .doc/similar reader.
<roadfish> frozen-bubble works on one machine but isn't getting past SDL on another Ubunutu install.
<arentoine> Wriest : try to have all sound control at 100 %
<Pelo> drake,  if you are using a CRT screen you might need to also adjust the horizsync value to match what your monitor capabilities,  as well as adding the extra resolutions you want
<roadfish> I minimized the freze-point down to:
<roadfish>    use SDL::App; print SDL::App->new();
<simonhellstrom> hey, is realplayer just work for win xp?
<roadfish> any ideas on how to debug this SDL?
<Pelo> drake,  I mean that when you edit xorg.conf
<simonhellstrom> can a get it om my kubuntu
<peepsalot> i have an old hard drive that might be bad, and I want to do a comprehensive test on it.  is there a program to check the whole device regardless of current filesystem on it?
<ernst> Hi guys/girls I just wanted to say thanks, i hope you realize the great work your doing!!
<Vulcan40> It works in ubuntu
<thelostpatrol> simon - yeah, but you can get vlc and it should play realmedia on it
<Wriest> 81 81
<morodock> mike: burn it to a CD, boot from that and fix ur probs easier since you're not very familiar with the linux command interface
<myr> @chuck
<mike> Oh, yes, I actually already downloaded that, however, it seems that you have to install it from the mac side
<thelostpatrol> how do i make restart / shutdown shortcuts?
<Pelo> simonhellstrom,  ther is a version of real player for linux
<drake> I've edited that some minutes ago but xorg got screwed up. Envy fixed the problem last time but now I'm forced to use Restricted drivers
<mike> Maybe I'm wrong
<Pelo> !realplayer > simonhellstrom  check your pm for a page with a link to it on it
<simonhellstrom> sweet, i will play webradio, can i do it with vlc to?
<arentoine> Wriest : everything should be at max with mute disabled ...
<Pelo> drake, restate your problem every 30 minutes or so maybe soneone will come in who knows how to fix it
<Wriest> card: Intel
<arentoine> Wriest : to unmute press "m"
<morodock> mike: I'll check, but there is a distinct possibility you'll need to reinsall OS X anyway
<mike> Oh, crap...can I do that without erasing ubuntu?
<phreaky_> Hey guys.. just wondering if any1 else experience programs disappearing from systemtray. in Gnome, when minimzed to it?
<Wriest> how do I change the card
<morodock> mike:  nope
<mike> Oh, ok...
<arentoine> Wriest : you mean input ?
<yimmmmy> yello
<Vulcan40>  Help LOL I ran this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and added a res but now I get Fatal error and a black screen how do I go back to a splah screen???
<PiNE> justin420, asound-conf is not recognized as a command... is it a file that needs to be edited or what do i do with it?
<simonhellstrom> pelo what is pm, im new here?
<morodock> mike:  but I would suggest, if you still want to dual boot, re-install macox, install this other app, and THEN the dual boot
<Wriest> the screen has Card: Intel
<zerokill88> Hello.im wanting to buy a Microsoft Fingerprint Reader but was wondering if that would work on ubuntu somehow???
<myr> simonhellstrom, pm s private message
<Wriest> But my card is SB Live
<roadfish> is there a way to test/debug my SDL install in Ubuntu? It works on one PC but not my other PC.
<morodock> mike:  it's not that it's impossible to make it work from where you are right now, but unless you have a lot of important data that's not backed up. I doubt you'll be able to do what you need to from ubuntu
<darksoule> Wriest are you in the alsamixer?
<Pelo> simonhellstrom,  a private message window,  check the tabs at the bottom fo your irc client or the tree display on the left , it's a private message from ubotu
<mike> Well mr. Morodock, I GREATLY appreciate all this time you spent helping me...you are very kind
<morodock> everyone needs help sometimes with something
<yimmmmy> i have a booting error it dosent boot anything it just boots windows
<simonhellstrom> thanks for the help, cheers mate
<Wriest> darksoule: Yes
<yimmmmy> any know what the problem is
<jonah> yimmmmy: probably a GRUB error
<tandy> anyone know of quick fix to stop my laptop hardrive from abruptly clicking off when shutting down; ubuntu feisty
<yimmmmy> what is a grubb error
<abg> i keep trying to connect my laptop to a monitor, and the display setting is set to the proper 1280x1024, but the edges of the screen don't quite fit. the toolbars leak off the sides a bit
<BetaCookies> Hey
<abg> can anyone point me in the right direction to fix that?
<justin420> PiNE: sorry; its asoundconf
<tandy> I remember setting something in hdparm like way long time ago
<morodock> abg: tweak the setting physically on your monitor
<justin420> asoundconf set-default-card <insert cardname here>
<abg> really? but it fits fine when i boot to xp
<morodock> how badly does it bleed off?
<morodock> just a bit?
<BetaCookies> I'm trying to change the dimensions of my screen, the ml so the resolution is 96dpi, currently it's 100dpi, and I can't seem to change it. It's stuck at 260x195 and i want 270x203...
<Pelo> abg,  you are not in xp anymore
<mike> I'm going to go now, and reinstall Mac OS X, thanks for the advice (don't worry, I'm going to do just what you said,and then reinstall ubuntu)
<morodock> mike: good call
<jonah> yimmmmy: http://mattdunlap.smartlegacy.com/2007/04/27/dual-booting-ubunto-feisty-fawn-704-and-windows-xp/ maybe this will help?
<mike> Thanks again
<yimmmmy> ok
<morodock> np
<yimmmmy> ill try it
<abg> morodock: yeah, it's not that bad. just a small amount, but it's noticable
<yimmmmy> thnaks
<morodock> abg: some monitors have a single key you can hit
<Vulcan40>  Help LOL I ran this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and added a res but now I get Fatal error and a black screen how do I go back to a splah screen???
<morodock> abg: and it'll just kinda tweak up the settings, but some older monitors don't
<WDSna1> hi
<darksoule> Stupid Question: I am typically a gentoo user. What is the ubuntu version of emerge?
<Wriest> darksoule: you there
<walkintome> hi all--is there a kde/customization chat?
<morodock> it's just differences in the video drivers usually
<abg> morodock: yeah, it has an auto-config button on it, but it doesn't seem to correct it, so i thought it was a software not a hardware issue
<jrib> !apt > darksoule (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> darksoule,  what does emerge do ?
<vandit2k7> Hi guys, I have a question I have ATI RADEON 9700 and I looked at Xorg.0.log and it says AGP failed. Is there a solution for that?
<Pelo> nvm
<morodock> abg: only if it's off by like a resolution size or something
<WDSna1> I need help, I have a sound blaster live 24-bit and it will not work under feisty fawn
<tandy> is there anyway to stop the hardrive from spinning before ubuntu shuts down?
<morodock> abg: if everything else is working correctly, color, etc. etc. and just a SLIGHT bleed, that's the monitor itself
<yimmmmy> didnt help
<morodock> it's a vga monitor, not a plasma TV right?
<yimmmmy> it just ask if i want tostart windows in safe mode
<morodock> some TVs have custom resolutions
<abg> yeah
<morodock> (mine... )
<WDSna1> can someone help me with my sound card issue please?
<Cosmo_> anyone know of a good voice dictation software for ubuntu that works with open office?
<abg> morodock: well, i guess i'll boot back in and give it a shot. thanks for the help
<vandit2k7> yea and can someone help me wtih my ATI issue....please lol
<yimmmmy> can some one help me with instaltion
<darksoule> Thank you jrib
<lancer> Cool :-)
<abg> exit
<morodock> abg: if it will adjust OK
<morodock> then that's the problem
<abg> haha, oops. i forget what program i was using
<WDSna1> help please
<PiNE> justin420,  well that seems to have worked i am gonna try logging out and back in to see what happens.  thanks again for the help.
<morodock> a real resolution issue can't be solved by adjusting
<jrib> !please > WDSna1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<darksoule> WDSna1 what issue?
<justin420> PiNE: np
<Tom47> WDSna1: i am not a sound specialist but have you looked at the sound advice in ubuntu site?
<walkintome> Does anyone know how to add a menubar/toolbar gradient to a GTK 2.0 theme? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-2.png What I want is for the thick top menu bar in my screen to have a gradientlike the Mac Uno/Aqua theme versus the single color. If that's not possible, even a gradient from the toolbar up would be great. Any thoughts?				
<justin420> PiNE: just remmeber that command to switch back and forth between sound cards... :)
<tandy> anyone?
<WDSna1> ok I have a sound blaster live 24-bit and it was working fine when I installed 7.04 ubuntu but once I got all the updates and restarted, it will no longer work
<vandit2k7> Hi guys, I have a question I have ATI RADEON 9700 and I looked at Xorg.0.log and it says AGP failed. Is there a solution for that?
<yimmmmy> any one
<yimmmmy> know how to install ubuntu
<vandit2k7> yimmy what are u even talking about
<yimmmmy> i cant boot the cd it takes me to the windows safe mode
<Tom47> !sound > WDSna1
<Vulcan40>  Help LOL I ran this (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and added a res but now I get Fatal error and a black screen how do I go back to a splah screen???
<vandit2k7> is your bios set to boot from cd
<vandit2k7> first
<jersht> LOLLERSKATES!
<WDSna1> !sound, command not found
<jrib> Vulcan40: did you make a backup of your xorg.conf?
<vandit2k7> dude
<Vulcan40> nope my bad
<tandy> anyone know how to spindown the hardrive before shutdown?
<vandit2k7> not in
<Tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tandy> ubuntu's gonan trash my hardrive
<vandit2k7> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vandit2k7> !agp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Vulcan40: did you read carefully each question and think you selected the appropriate answer for each one?
<josue_m> hi, any probed alternative app to M$-outlook that runs on ubuntu/*nix?
<baudthief> josue_m: I use Evolution, quick / easy
<Vulcan40> only one added a resolution 1280x1024
<thelostpatrol> i installed kxdocker, but i don't see it in my menus. how do i run it?
<foutrelis> josue_m: I use evolution that comes default with Ubuntu :)
<Vulcan40> was running 1024
<vandit2k7> Hi guys, I have a question I have ATI RADEON 9700 and I looked at Xorg.0.log and it says AGP failed. Is there a solution for that?
<MSTK> josue_m - Evolution is pre-installed, but I use Thunderbird personally.
<jrib> Vulcan40: that's the only question it asked?
<josue_m> baudthief:  can connect M$-exchange?
<Vulcan40> yes it was   a menu with res to select
<walkintome> Does anyone know how to add a menubar/toolbar gradient to a GTK 2.0 theme? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot-2.png What I want is for the thick top menu bar in my screen to have a gradientlike the Mac Uno/Aqua theme versus the single color. If that's not possible, even a gradient from the toolbar up would be great. Any thoughts?
<Tom47> thelostpatrol: if nowhere else it should start when you enter kxknocker into a termina window ... worth trying anyway
<jrib> Vulcan40: try again without "-phigh"
<MSTK> does anyone know of a CLI editor that can edit simple .doc or .odt files?
<baudthief> josue_m: dunno, maybe - I can sync it to my (windows) pocketPC, so i'm pretty sure it'd be able to do exchange
<Vulcan40> k
<Phenax> MSTK: Convert them to .txt
<baudthief> josue_m: just checked, it can
<MSTK> Phenax - I would, but I'd like to retain/create simple underlining and bolding.
<josue_m> baudthief: ok, thanks....
<baudthief> np
<Phenax> MSTK: Convert to .txt then back to .doc and do formatting
<baudthief> is an antivirus for linux like birth control for the dead? I'm not sure if I should install one
<yimmmmy> what program should i use to burn this iso
<GrueTamer> baudthief: you dont need virus control
<MSTK> Phenax - so there's no way I can add formatting in-line using CLI?
<GrueTamer> yimmmmy: there are plenty to use, but try infra recorder
<MSTK> it doesn't have to be .doc -- just anything that supports simple formatting.
<Lunar_Lamp> baudthief, if you scan your outgoing mail, you can stop spreading virii to windows machines :-)
<yimmmmy> is that good
<GrueTamer> yes
<Phenax> MSTK: Sure, several CLI editors support simple format I believe
<GrueTamer> there are instructions on the ubuntu site
<yimmmmy> ok ill try it
<baudthief> Lunar_Lamp: haha, let 'em burn :P
<yimmmmy> u used it and it workied?
<MSTK> Phenax - any examples?
<darksoule> why when i use apt-get it downloads .exe isn't that windows? can ubuntu use it?
<Tom47> baudchief in practical terms viruschecking in linux is primarily a service to windows people to assist in preventing you sending something accidentally in an enclosure or suchlike
<WesLappy> I'm running 7.04 and it detects my wireless USB device (Ralink 2571 rt73usb) and network manager displays my router but when I select it I get "Error connecting to wireless network" The requested wireless network requires security capabilities unsupported by your hardware. My router is running wpa2 personal tkip+aes.. I don't see wpa_supplicant running.. What am I doing wrong? I used liveCD on my other machine and it connected just
<WesLappy> fine
<Flannel> darksoule: apt-get doesn't download exe files.
<Phenax> MSTK: I'd likely say get Vim or Emacs and RTFM :)
<yimmmmy> i need a good iso burning program for windwos
<MSTK> I wasn't aware that Vim applied formatting.
<yimmmmy> what whould i use
<thelostpatrol> this isn't #windows :P
<thelostpatrol> but you can get nero
<baudthief> Tom47: I see
<GrueTamer> yimmmmy: http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net
<robbiev> I have edgy on my laptop and a feisty install disc. How can I upgrade my edgy laptop using the feisty install disc?
<yimmmmy> i know
<yimmmmy> is it for windows
<Flannel> yimmmmy: yes
<yimmmmy> ok
<yimmmmy> thna k you
<darksoule> Flannel it is now... downloaded a few already for ksirc
<tandy> ok mayeb someone can answer this instead
<tandy> how do i had na hdparm to run withthe shutdown script
<Tom47> baudthief most dont bother afaik
<tandy> i want to stop the drive from spinning before ubuntu turns off casue it just clicks off
<vsmatck> hey guys, my friend is on dapper. He wants to update. Will sudo update-manager -d do it?
<Flannel> darksoule: No.  It's not.  There are no exe files in ksirc, or anywhere else.
<Phenax> MSTK: Personally, I use http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/
<cholera> I'm having trouble viewing media with firefox. Im particular, embedded avi files in websites. Although I can dl and play in xine, mplayer and vlc
<Flannel> vsmatck: -c not -d, and gksu not sudo.
<WDSna1> I tried some of the things, modprobe command did not help and alsamixer wants to use some Intel card when it needs to use the CA0106 so none of this seems to be helping my problem. :(
<simonhellstrom> have anyone test gnash, how does it work?
<vsmatck> Flannel, thanks a lot dude. :)
<Phenax> MSTK: While you can't see the results real-time (I don't know any CLI editor that can), it uses Latex, which is one of my favorite ways to express junk like that.
<baudthief> is there anything like InfraRecorder for linux? I've got k3b / k9copy / serpentine, none support writing DVD ISO's
<Flannel> !burn | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Phenax> MSTK: And it's for my favorite editor :)
<darksoule> courie32.exe comic32.exe arial32.exe
<kuma> hi, i'm trying to umount an ipod device i have connected to my pc, i tryed sudo umount /media/ipod but it tells me that the device is busy, i've alredy made lsof /media/ipod and i got nothing. can somebody help me?
<darksoule> why did it download these?
<MSTK> Phanex - heh, thanks.  I'll look into Latex.  I'm a VIM fan, as well.
<Braddf0rd_> Where can I find a 1337 HaX0r?
<bmonkey> hi, i installed 32bit feisty on my athon64 machine (it worked in 64bit), the cursor freezes after 5 minutes of gnome and i can't kill the x with ctrl-alt-backspace. the system seems to work besides of that :(
<MSTK> but how would you view the formatting then?
<Flannel> darksoule: You didn't.
<Phenax> kuma: Make sure you aren't currently in the directory
<Phenax> kuma: And make sure nothing else is currently in the directory :)
<bmonkey> i can't kill the x after that 5 minutes
<cholera> can firefox handle <object type="application/x-shockwave-flash"  Or is shockwave not an option with linux
<Braddf0rd_> HOW DO I CHANGE THE DEFAULT OS FOR GRUB???
<Phenax> MSTK: You'd export it to HTML or another format.. Latex can be converted into several formats -- made for printer.. pdf.. whatever you prefer
<Flannel> cholera: there is no shockwave for linux
<kuma> Phenax thanks
<Flannel> !caps | Braddf0rd_
<ubotu> Braddf0rd_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Flannel> Braddf0rd_: change the "default" number in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bmonkey> Braddf0rd: edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<MSTK> Phenax - thanks, I'll look into it :)
<wepeel> hi all. Is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 via a cd? My upgrade manager keeps getting 404s
<WDSna1> so what do I do to get ubuntu 7.4 to use my CA0106 and when I type in alsaconf I get command not found error so how am I supposed to fix this?
<kuma> Phenax: thanks :)
<Flannel> !upgrade | wepeel
<ubotu> wepeel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> wepeel: there's instructions there
<wepeel> Flannel: oh, I must have missed the CD instructions. I'll take a look
<WDSna1> so what do I do to get ubuntu 7.4 to use my CA0106 and when I type in alsaconf I get command not found error so how am I supposed to fix this?
<Braddf0rd_> Flannel, there's nothing on that list
<wepeel> ah, I see there's an alternate install cd
<cholera> Flannel: what about avi file embedded in a web page, I cannot play those either, I can dl and play, just not strream
<bmonkey> how do i exit the xserver to install nvidia drivers? crtl-alt-backspace just sends me to the gnome login screen?
<wepeel> heck, is it work upgrading to 6.10 in the first place?
<baudthief> hooray for command line DVD writing :p
<Flannel> Braddf0rd_: There's a "default" which has a number.  That number is the default option that grub chooses.  (starting with zero)
<WDSna1> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<preaction> bmonkey: ctrl+alt+f1; login, then "sudo /etc/init.d/?gm stop"
<quelx> bmonkey: CTRL ALT F1
<PiNE> justin420, asoundconf worked great!
<bmonkey> thx
<preaction> bmonkey: then when you're done, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<WDSna1> so what do I do to get ubuntu 7.4 to use my CA0106 and when I type in alsaconf I get command not found error so how am I supposed to fix this?
<preaction> bmonkey: i mistyped, it should be /etc/init.d/?dm
<Braddf0rd_> Flannel, there's nothing in that file. It's blank. There are other files in /boot/grub though
<torpedo|dog> I'm having problems trying to compile linux-restricted-modules for a custom kernel. Anybody too familiar with that?
<justin420> PiNE: cool, glad it helped ya. it helped me to get my plantronics dsp-400 usb digital headset to work for ubuntu, when i asked plantronics how to get the dsp-400 to work on linux; they said it wouldnt, i said bull
<Flannel> Braddf0rd_: /boot/grub/menu.lst can't be blank.  Make sure you have the filename correct.  That's lowercase "LST" not a 1.
<WDSna1> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<darksoule> 19:40:26 (1.40 KB/s) - `./andale32.exe' saved [198384/198384]  OK Flannel tell me this isn't apt-get downloading exe's
<vi0> =)
<Flannel> darksoule: Pastebin your repositories.  Since, that's not normal.
<wepeel> I can't find the iso for 6.10 anywhere. It keeps either giving me the 6.06 or the 7.04. Should I upgrade to 7.04?
<wepeel> apparently, I have to upgrade to 6.10 to do that...which is proving to be quite a pain
<Hobophobic> anybody know if ndiswrapper supports pcmcia or usb adapters?
<Flannel> wepeel: releases.ubuntu.com
<phy3> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wepeel> Flannel: thanks again
<cyril_> hi, what is the url to post a bug ?
<darksoule> where are the repositories? Im not familiar with apt-get
<cables> cyril_, launchpad.net
<cyril_> thanks
<Flannel> darksoule: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<vi0> got a question: how can i change the appearence of my gnome-splash-screen-startup thingy) link here to the one i want to change it to http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Metal+Styck+Splash?content=40929
<wepeel> are there any other mirrors I can choose from to get 6.10?
<Alysum> is apache2.2 not avail yet ?
<GrueTamer> vi0: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and make the splash screen line lead to that image where its on your hd, and make sure its uncommented
<Alysum> wepeel: any mirror...there are thousands
<GrueTamer> wait, thats wrong
<GrueTamer> wrong thing im thinking about :)
<GrueTamer> alright, vi0, lets see...
<arun_> I installed ubuntu over my openSUSE 10.2 installation preserving my home directory. Now in my konsole I cant ssh anywhere. It hangs when I try to ssh any place
<Flannel> Alysum: sure it is.  In feisty.
<wepeel> Alysum: I'm trying to find one for the 6.10 download off of the relases.ubuntu.com page...it only has one link. I'd rather try the purdue server...
<walkintome> when clicking on properties and other items in evolution, it unexpectedly quits. why does this happen?
<andrepose> Can I ask questions in here about ubuntu feisty server?
<Tom47> wepeel is therea particular reason for wanting 6.10?
<Punkunity> hey hey i got a question.
<GrueTamer> vi0: goto system > administration > login window
<jport> ask it
<arun_> i can ssh into my machine from outside though
<z0rz> I'm using MergedFB, ATI X800, Open source drivers to do dual head display.  For some reason my right monitor is not running at the correct resolution, although when I take a screen shot, it is the same resolution as my left monitor.  (Ubuntu Feisty Fawn)
<quelx> wepeel: try http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<z0rz> Anyone know how to fix this?
<arun_> fish from konqueror works too
<Punkunity> any takers, i need a proffessional type software that I can draw up a floor plan, and haver like an inch equal a foot....etc....
<wepeel> Tom47: No particular reason, I'm installing a version on a friends computer tomorrow and I didn't know what to choose necessarily. Is there any reason not to go from 6.06 to 6.10?
<wepeel> quelx: thanks
<phy3> I have two nVidia cards, FX5500 and MX420. They use different drivers (duh, thank you nVidia)... This configuration gave black screen on install CD until one card was removed. Now that the install is working, can I add the second card and appropriate (older) driver, or not?
<eegore> I am trying to compile a newer version of KTorrent
<preaction> Punkunity: sounds like a CAD program, there are probably tons
<Flannel> wepeel: 6.10 is probably what he wants, it's got newer versions of a lot of stuff (Firefox2, etc)
<Tom47> wepeel if its a new install i wold suggest 7.04 unless you have a particular reason otherwise
<eegore> What package do I need for the KDE headers
<Punkunity> hmm.. preaction should i search CAD then?
<Flannel> wepeel: If you go to the ubuntu.com/download thing, then go all the way down, to "additinal options" or whtaever, you'll get a bunch of repository lists
<wepeel> I guess the other reason is that I'd like to try 7.0x someday too
<preaction> Punkunity: searching synaptic for it might be prudent, yes
<Punkunity> i am doing that now preaction
<darksoule> ok Flannel here's the sources http://pastebin.ca/469967
<arun_> I installed ubuntu over my openSUSE 10.2 installation preserving my home directory. Now in my konsole I cant ssh anywhere. It hangs when I try to ssh any place. i can ssh into my machine from outside though and fish from konqueror works too
<arun_> any ideas?
<Chowbacca> hy AfterDeath
<wepeel> ah, perfect. Thanks Flannel. And I will try 7.04 on my buddies computer tomorrow
<zaggynl> When I change my xmms volume, my VLC volume goes along
<vi0> GrueTamer: thanks, buddy ;) got another one, what do i type to get into the skins folder for Xmms? cd ..??
<aventin> i have an intel 915 card and i'm thinking of going ubuntu. however, when assesing my options, i find that there are not install instructions for my graphics card (http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu) is the i915 going to give me a hard time?
<Flannel> wepeel: Feisty has a LOT of new stuff.  Like the automatic codec stuff, and wifi stuffs, and a bunch of other goodies
<Kohvihoor> aventin: i have same card, and it works well.
<BetaCookies> aventin it was automatically recognized over here :)
<wepeel> FLannel: I didn't want to seem stupid, but the firefox and gnome updates alone got me very interested
<cyril_> for the wireless NM sucks in feisty :(
<quelx> aventin: I'm running feisty with that card and have no problems with beryl
<GrueTamer> vi0: hmm...
<BetaCookies> even beryl works out of the box
<Flannel> wepeel: heh.  Fair enough ;)
<Punkunity> there is one called electric preaction but it seems to be for electrical schematics, and mechanical engineering, which is cool and im getting it, but I'll let you know if I find what i need and tell ya....justr FYI TY man
<wepeel> that's better 1.2M/sec vs. 224K/s
<aventin> Kohvihoor, BetaCookies & quelx: thanks! so, i'll just install it then! :)
<preaction> Punkunity: i'm seeing one called "QCad" that might work for you
<cyril_> feisty is unable to connect to wireless not secured :'(
<darksoule> funny thing is, these downloads are from sourceforge and I don't see sourceforge on the sources list... is this normal?
<uni_> i'm looking for spanish support
<Tom47> uni_ #ubuntu-es
<jrib> !es | uni_
<ubotu> uni_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cholera> I've looked at my plugins (about:plugins) and tested java http://kb.mozillazine.org/Java#Testing_Java What else can I do to get firefox to play embedded avi files. I have tried both the mplayer plugin and totem
<jrib> cholera: what happens when you try to play an embedded avi?
<uni_> tnx
<wepeel> So, while I'm downloading this. 7.04 is "stable enough" to convert a long time windows user...it will be his first linux experience
<walkintome> evolution keeps unexpectedly crashing. what could be causing this?
<Tom47> wepeel bet ubuntu et for that purpose
<wepeel> evolution has caused me nothing but pain
<jrib> walkintome: try running it from a terminal and check for meaningful output
<Tom47> wepeel best* yet*
<wepeel> ah, ok. Well, I'll dl the 7.04 iso next then
<g0o1> anyone know how to fix type 'http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<zaggynl> How can I make sure xmms has its own volume?
<jrib> g0o1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<vi0> what do i type to get into the "skins-folder" for xmms ? cd.. ???
<Punkunity> qcad seems promising preaction
<zaggynl> vi0, it's probably somewhere in your home directory
<cholera> jrib: nothing, it just shows an empty player pane (no video), the only way to play is to download and play. I know it can play, this is on my site, I tested with other computers some running windows others running linux, all play but mine
<jrib> vi0: cd ~/.xmms/skins   probably
<vi0> thanks jrib
<ajehuk> preaction = looking for a CAD program?
<walkintome> the only errors i get are from my gtk theme not being able to find a few pngs that i purposely deleted, and one plugin that fails
<jrib> cholera: you installed mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs?
<preaction> ajehuk: no, Punkunity is
<walkintome> jrib:  the only errors i get are from my gtk theme not being able to find a few pngs that i purposely deleted, and one plugin that fails
<Punkunity> i got about 5 programs and supporting files preaction ty for your help
<ajehuk> preaction : sorry..
<jrib> walkintome: did you wait for it to crash?
<voyt618> Hi all. has anyone heard of a command "gcc3"?? I have gcc (as far as I know), but don't know how to get gcc3. Any advice?
<g0o1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cholera> jrib: sure did, I'm able to play videos from other sites, plus I can play wmv in mplayer, xine, and vlc
<SeveredCross> Anyone here skilled with cut or xargs?
<walkintome> jrib: no i didnt
<jrib> voyt618: gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 are in the repos
<Tarkus> hey, i connected a second hard drive to my pc, and i opened "Gnome partition editor". and i saw it there as /dev/hda1. and im having trouble mounting it, any ideas?
<ajehuk> Punkunity - Depending on what you want it for and what you are used to QCad is probably the best and complete CAD application thats free, thats available atm
<justme3> What do you do when you improperly shut down the computer?  (The screen went black after resuming from Hibernation mode.)
<jrib> walkintome: k, wait for that to happen
<Punkunity> ajehuk we are redoing the layout of our warehouse at work and i need stuff to autoscale inches to feet, and to be easy to use since i have used almost no CAD or graphical software other than Adobe stuff(very little exp) and MSPaint
<jrib> cholera: did you remove the totem plugina fter installing the mplayer one?
<g0o1> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19057/
<voyt618> jrib: and those are different from the regular gcc? (gcc -v gives me version 4.x)
<MSTK> does anyone know of a good CLI Spreadsheet viewer, if there even is one?
<jrib> voyt618: they are an earlier version
<voyt618> jrib: so they're not backwards compatible?
<jrib> MSTK: oleo?
<voyt618> (err GCC4, anyway?)
<mike>  I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook, and now I need to remove ubuntu, but I can't figure out how to?
<ajehuk> Punkunity - not QCad then... thats not all that easy to use...
<MSTK> jrib - thanks, I'll look into that.
<jrib> voyt618: not everything that compiles with 3.4 will compile with 4.0
<g0o1> jrib, did you see the pastebin?
<voyt618> jrib: I see. Thank you for the advice. I will install and try again.
<preaction> mike: i had the same problem. the only was i was able to was reinstalling OSX by trashing both partitions
<Punkunity> then what do you think ajehuk
<jrib> g0o1: line 4 is broken.  Why are you adding those repositories anyway?  Ubuntu repos have beryl already
<mike> preaction: How could I do that?
<g0o1> i am doing a guide and it said to add them
<jrib> !info beryl | g0o1
<ubotu> g0o1: beryl: Compositing window manager, decorator and theme support - Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<preaction> mike: use your OSX install discs, in the menu there should be an entry for the disk manager
<cholera> jrib: yeah, I don't know what's up, at the min there should be a player windows with controls at the bottom, I don't see that when I navigate to the site. I even tried embeding the file in a flash player compatible with ver 4, just to see if I view it
<walkintome> jrib: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<phy3> mike ---- delete the partitions you installed ubuntu into ?
<jrib> g0o1: you don't need them, please see #ubuntu-effects for help with enabling beryl
<Clinton__> Ubuntu Feisty will not detect a blank CD in the drive - I am trying to burn with K3b.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<someothernick> is there a config file for the menu? i reinstalled ubuntu but wine is still in the menu
<sanityx> Hey, I somehow managed to set the gnome splash screen to the default splash rather then the ubuntu logo splash (the little picture that displays after you login). Any idea how I can change it?
<wepeel> ok. wish me luck
<Smaug> would anybody know why in gim it wont let me save my image because it says unknown filetype?
<g0o1> jrib: thanks
<Tuttleturtle> hey, does anyone have a suggestion for something to do if I can't load up my harddrive from usb?
<mike> preaction: Nice, I'll try that...thanks so much!
<Tarkus> hey, i connected a second hard drive to my pc, and i opened "Gnome partition editor". and i saw it there as /dev/hda1. and im having trouble mounting it, any ideas?
<jrib> walkintome: hmm, check bugs.ubuntu.com.  Consider filing a bug if one hasn't already been filed -- especially if you know how to recreate it
<Tom47> Smaug: gim or gaim?
<ajehuk> Punkunity - Im not sure what to suggest, Dia will do the layout element pretty well, and its probably the easiest of the bunch to use, but as for automatic conversion of dimensions based on the scale (I assume thats what you want) I dont think it will..
<Smaug> in GImp
<walkintome> jrib: it happens at all different times
<Smaug> Gimp
<preaction> mike: good luck, i remember trying to find that taking a few hours. might need to check the install guide as well. google if all else fails
<mike> will do
<vi0> jrib: do you have a second?
<jrib> vi0: sure
<walkintome> jrib: other than that its just a bunch of errors with my gtk theme (missing pngs) but that wouldnt cause my problem would it?
<Tom47> Smaug what is the file name and will it open in something else?
<darksoule> k so im going now... thanks for any help provided
<sanityx> Anybody know how to change the Gnome splash screen?
<Smaug> no i just cant save it
<jrib> walkintome: see if it happens on a fresh new user.  That would rule out a configuration issue.  But it's still best to file a bug, someone can probably make sense of what happens after you get a backtrace
<jrib> !debug > walkintome (see the private message from ubotu)
<Punkunity> ajehuk thx its not a big project but i get 500 bux bonus for puttin it all together (manual labor and all) in 2 weeks
<Smaug> What file type should it be saved as?
<jrib> !splash > sanityx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tom47> Smaug what name are you tryin to save it as?
<Clinton__> Ubuntu Feisty will not detect a blank CD in the drive - I am trying to burn with K3b.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<vi0> jrib: i got some trouble with a memory-stick i can't format it (its 128megs) when i plug it in, it says "ChipsBnk Flash Disk" when i try to enter it it says "Unable to mount media" can i format it ?
<jrib> vi0: try gparted
<vi0> jrib: will try =)
<Smaug> Tom47: well actually i tryed all of them but mainly as Gimp XCF image
<jrib> MSTK: hmm oleo doesn't run in a terminal... I know there is one though, hold on :)
<Punkunity> im getting dia now ajehuk
<ajehuk> Punkunity - Sounds nice! - to be honest I only need CAD like capabilities for network diagramming, I have looked for a good all round application that does what I want thats Open Source and either free or not overly expensive, and I always end up going back to CrossoverOffice + Visio
<kevin> Is the ubuntu forums exremely slow for anybody else besides me?? I'm on broadband and the forum is slow as molasses for me.. Don't know why.
<sanityx> jrib, it shows no installed splash screens . . .
<Punkunity> whats that ajehuk?
<vi0> jrib: i think its a little bit buggy it only finds 7.84 MiB (its labeled 128megs)
<jrib> MSTK: ah, "sc" is
<myr> kevin,  works fine for me
<jrib> vi0: I don't know then
<ajehuk> Punkunity - crossover office + visio?
<sanityx> Anybody know how I can restore ubuntu's default gnome splash screen? i have gnome-splashscreen-manager it shows nothing
<Tuttleturtle> When I have BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell when I'm trying to load up from usb what should I do?
<vi0> jrib: ok, thanks, i think its just screwed :P
<Clinton__> Ubuntu Feisty will not detect a blank CD in the drive - I am trying to burn with K3b.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Tarkus> hey, i connected a second hard drive to my pc, and i opened "Gnome partition editor". and i saw it there as /dev/hda1. and im having trouble mounting it, any ideas?
<kevin> thanks myr.. don't know what is up.. but its driving me crazy. I can connect just about to any site and its fine. But not ubuntu.
<jrib> sanityx: set /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image to "splash/ubuntu-splash.png" in gconf-editor
<Tom47> Smauf hmm dont know .... but usually you get that sort of error when you have nominated a file name suffix after the dot that is not recohgnised by gimp
<sanityx> jrib, Thanks!
<jrib> Tarkus: what kind of trouble?  What filesystem?
<Clinton__> Testing 1 2 3, anyone see me or am I just being ignored outright?
<Tarkus> jrib: ntfs
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - I can see you...
<jrib> someothernick: right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menu
<Clinton__> alright good
<jrib> !ntfs > Tarkus (see the private message from ubotu)
<Clinton__> guess no one can help me tho since I've had no responses
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - But I dont know where to start with k3b...
<Clinton__> ajehuk: it isn't k3b specific
<jrib> !patience > Clinton__ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Ubuntu does *not* detect the blank cd in the drive
<GrueTamer> darnit youre fast jrib :)
<Smaug> Tom47: ya its really weird but i dont want to continue if i cant save
<MSTK> jrib - can oleo edit xls files?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - hmm, hold on..
<jrib> MSTK: I don't know, but did you catch my last message about "sc"?
* cholera is away: I'm ignoring you
<Tom47> Smaug just type test in the file name and try saving that
<someothernick> jrib: ty
<MSTK> jrib - no, sorry, I didn't.  can you repeat it?
<justme3> The "Disks" menu item is missing off of the System > Administration menu.  How do I get to "Disks"?
<Smaug> Somehow it randomly worked now
<jrib> MSTK: hmm oleo doesn't run in a terminal... but "sc" does seem to
<vi0> jrib: got time for another one?
<Smaug> but thanks for the help
<MSTK> jrib - but I actually got oleo to run in a terminal.
<jrib> vi0: just ask the channel
<jrib> MSTK: ah ok, cool then
<MSTK> jrib - oleo --nw ...but it doesn't seem to support .xls files.
<jrib> justme3: it was dropped since edgy I believe (unmaintained)
<vi0> ok, here goes nothing. how can i download the "restricted codecs"
<simon_> hey, i know there is a lot going on right now.. but I'm having a problem using my wireless router WMP54G v2, with the Live CD
<jrib> !restricted > vi0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<simon_> wireless network adapter WMP54G v2**
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - Does k3b list the drive?
<fit4lfe> Need help with video display I have the drivers in but I have my box connected to a 56 in hd tv and I am getting over scanning
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Nope
<justme3> is there an equivalent "disks" function in Feisty? by another name, way, etc?
<jrib> justme3: what do you want to do?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - can you read CD's?
<sgtmattbaker> my mic isn't pickin up in Feisty
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Yes
<Punkunity> ajehuk yeah what is that crossover, sorry for the lag
<sgtmattbaker> I have all the sound stuff unmuted and up but I am not gettin and response out of my mic
<vandit2k7> hey guys can anybody help with ATI problems...please!!!
<sgrove> hey all, I'm curious to start developing some graphical stuff for my GA/NN stuff
<jrib> vandit2k7: what kind of problems?
<sgrove> what would be a simple place to start on ubuntu, as I've only worked with game engines before?
<sgrove> pygame seems nice, but I don't know python at all...I'd love to have something in c++, or better yet c#
<fit4lfe> learn pyton
<fit4lfe> python
<justme3> I need to check my disks but don't know how, and fsck complains horribly that disk is mounted.  What should I do?
<ajehuk> Punkunity - its a collection of scripts and wizards built on top of wine (AFAIK) that allows you to run windows applications (visio is a windows application) - both visio and crossover office are non-free, obviously.. allthough there is a trial of crossover available from their site.
<Clinton__> ajehuk: are you as stumped as I am?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - not quite
<sgrove> fit4lfe: ok, that's one option
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - give me a moment though
<sgrove> any others?
<Clinton__> ajehuk: np
<vandit2k7> allright
<Blonde> Ok, so i'm a total newbie and have some issues with ubuntu and installing linux mce
<drif> justme3: unmount it or atleast remount as read-only
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - Have ou tried adding the device to k3b manually?
<Blonde> am i in the right place to ask?
<vandit2k7> jirib: my Xorg.0.log says that AGP failed..........
<jrib> vandit2k7: pastebin it
<Punkunity> ajehuk i pay for nothing, but i can get just about everything....
<fit4lfe> can anyone help me now ?
<vandit2k7> jirib: hold on a sec
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Nope, one sec I'll give that a host (in the past it was always just there)
<chump_> Blonde: yes i guess so ;)
<fit4lfe> 56 in TV overscanning
<Clinton__> ajehuk: host = shot
<geokeratz_> Blonde dont ask to ask :) just ask
<Blonde> i installed ubuntu, updated it alls well. then installed linux mce waited for all the stuff to load
<Blonde> said it successfully installed and needs to be rebooted.
<Blonde> now its stuck at the ubuntu start up thing, (orange horizontal bar)
<Punkunity> so what does it all do ajehuk graphical design?? and when you close wine wont you lose your project data?
<Netboy541> anyone successfully got ubuntu to talk to AD without ripping your hair out??
<Clinton__> ajehuk: the device is listed - but it says that no medium is present despite the fact that a blank cd in present
<fit4lfe> mce won't install on feisty
<yetiman> leave
<fit4lfe> unless they upgraded it now
<vi0> jrib: thanks buddy :)
<sgrove> I'd like to hear a bit to make sure that it's worth my time - is pygame the best way to go for developing simple graphical apps on ubuntu?
<Blonde> any  ideas what i should do?
<vandit2k7> jirib: in which directory is Xorg.0.log
<vandit2k7> I forgot
<fit4lfe> get dapper instead
<jrib> vandit2k7: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sethk> vandit2k7, /var/log
<vandit2k7> ok thanks
<geokeratz_> haha I don;t know what mce is   :(
<Blonde> media center
<Blonde> lol
<fit4lfe> linuxmce right
<ajehuk> Punkunity - Ah I pay for both, as for how it works, crossover handles everything, and it works exactly as it would in windows, i.e. you open the application, save your work, open existing files etc.. crossover basically allows you to install windows applications to our machine and use them as if they were native applications (mostly) but hey, most of the Linux applications out there are better than the MS and Windows stuff, so I only u
<fit4lfe> I tried it on dapper didn't work for me
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - hmm
<vi0> when using vlc and other application, the video tends to dissapear upon loading/moving the window or when going full-screen im using feisty with open source drivers and compiz
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - stupid question - it is listed as a 'writer device' not a read only one?
<Flapp> hi
<robert98374> hello
<PiNE> my cursor is really jumpy... has anyone else experienced this?  how would i fix it?
<kermitus> anyone in here pretty good with XAMPP??
<Flapp> im having the weirdest problem
<Clinton__> ajehuk: it doesn't say either way
<geokeratz_> I m the noob here , i have a soundcard SCOPE fusion platform from Creamware  so ...I cant make it work in Ubuntu
<vandit2k7> jirib: hold on I'll give u the link soon
<Flapp> kermitus, im kind, shoot
<Flannel> kermitus: just install normal LAMP.  There's no real reason to use XAMPP on Linux
<orbin> Blonde: not sure how mce works.  do you still see grub (the opertaing system choice menu) at bootup?
<simon_> Clinton__: I have had some problems myself (Win XP) with CD drive not picking up CD-Rs but I was able to read CDs and write CD-RW
<kermitus> Flapp: i am getting - /opt/lampp$ /opt/lampp/bin/mysql.server: 84: source: not found - MySql does start and seems to work still.. have you seen this before?
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Ah, however, it does list it as a CD-ROM/DVD-ROM device in Places->Computer and not CD-RW
<geokeratz_> too special to work in LInux
<sethk> PiNE, that's usually caused by using the wrong mouse driver in xorg.conf
<vandit2k7> jirib: http://www.pastebin.ca/470010
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - they should be listed under groups (if you, like me have more than one, marked as Readonly Devices and Writer Devices, just above the Device Name
<Flapp> that is odd
<kermitus> yeah it is
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - can you give me the make and model?
<Flannel> kermitus: like I said, just install the real LAMP stack.
<Blonde> orbin i'm not sure
<kermitus> Flannel: cant I am useing a book that requires that i use XAMPP
<orbin> !sound > geokeratz_ (read pm from ubotu)
<Blonde> does it always come up
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Philips DVD-ROM DROM6316
<Blonde> or do i have to hit a key to make it come up
<simon_> I'm having a problem using my wireless card (PCI) WMP54G v2, with the Live CD
<Flannel> kermitus: Get a better book then, since that one's rubbish
<orbin> Blonde: right before the "orange bar"  what do you see?
<kermitus> Flannel: lol sorry i dont work that way.. i fix problems..
<kermitus> Flapp: thanks though.. just woundering
* Sleepy_Coder must go now. :p
<Punkunity> ajehuk but what if you close wine?
<Wriest> I just installed Xubuntu and I can't get my sound to work?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ is that a RW device?? google thinks its a ROM..
<Pelo> !sound > Wriest  check your pm windows for instructions
<fit4lfe> did you install the alsa drivers
<Clinton__> ajehuk: it is CD-RW yes, and yes I've burned many CD's on it previous to installing Feisty (WinXP and Gentoo)
<PiNE> sethk, how would i find out what driver to use?
<kekles> hey everybody is it possible to change the color of the text in the application launcher on the ubuntu system panel?
<ajehuk> Punkunity : you dont close wine... crossover handles it in the background, i.e. when you open visio, wine is started, when you close visio wine is stopped, the data is stored in your home directory, so whether wine is running or not makes no diference
<sethk> PiNE, what mouse?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - thought Id best check :) - is it SATA?
<vandit2k7> jirib: did you look
<fit4lfe> has anyone got linuxmce to work ?
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Not quite familiar with SATA, but I believe it all works through PCI
<fit4lfe> such a cool project
<simon_> PCI?
<Clinton__> <-- not a hardware junkie
<PiNE> sethk, synaptic touchpad
<simon_> If its not SATA my guess would be IDE
<fit4lfe> sata is sata serial ata
<PiNE> sethk, on a toshiba satellite
<fit4lfe> IDE
<kekles> is it possible to change the color of the menus on the ubuntu system panel
<kekles> ?
<BetaCookies> Hey
<fit4lfe> ubuntu works with sata
<Clinton__> ah yes I see IDE in the lspci as well
<sethk> PiNE, can you paste the mouse config from your xorg.conf?
<Sivart1> how do i mount my ntfs drive read/write?
<asherZ> hi i have a 1600dpi mouse and used the cmd xset m 0 0 to disable mouse accel. but what is the cmd to change sensitivity because i have it on lowest in System> Mouse> Motion> Speed
<sethk> PiNE, or just paste the entire xorg.conf
<asherZ> and its too fast
<PiNE> sethk, yep... it will take me a second.
<BetaCookies> Anyone know how to change the screen DPI? It doesn't change when I change it in the Xorg config, it doesn't change when I change it in the gnome config tool for it.. so I'm out of ideas.. I also tried changing it in the gdm config, but no luck
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - Hmm, OK then lets start at the beginning... could you install cdrecord? (sudo apt-get install cdrecord)
<Tarkus> jrib: alright, i used those instructions. and it mounted it in '/media/hda1' but theres is nothing in there. and the free space that it says is half of the total space.
<Pelo> Clinton__,  no need to be a hardware junky,  sata drives are what you are likely to be sold in a new comp these days,    easy way to tell,   IDE drives have those  2 inch straps to plug them in  Sata have a little half inch flat cable
<fit4lfe> need help with 56in hdtv display settings
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - if not already installed of course..
<fit4lfe> I get overscann
<vandit2k7> jrib: did you get the link
<Clinton__> ajehuk: yup, cdrecord is already installed, I'm going through the man page trying to figure out how to manually burn it, but its a long man
<vandit2k7> jrib: what do you think
<bluedog> fit4lfe - you are going to need to send that tv to me
<Blonde> orbin: still there?
<fit4lfe> lol
<sethk> Clinton__, usually it's just cdrecord iso-file-name
<fit4lfe> funny like clown funny
<bluedog> when I get it working I promise to send it back
<Pelo> fit4lfe,  you seem to understand yor problem , I suggest you try looking in the forum
<harry_> does software installed with Automatix show up in Synaptic? {I'm uninstalling it}
<atari2600a> hey
<sethk> Clinton__, I use cdrecord -vv iso-file-name.   the dash v v makes it print lots of info while it's burning
<ajehuk> Clinton__ can you do a 'sudo cdrecord -scanbus' and drop the output into a pastebin?
<fit4lfe> Clinton__  what app you using to burn
<atari2600a> can anyone here help me pw/ gparted?
<atari2600a> *w/
<jrib> Tarkus: how are you checking?
<Clinton__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> atari2600a, what do you need to know ?
<Tarkus> jrib: right click>properties
<orbin> Blonde: yeah. waiting for answer :)
<PiNE> sethk, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19059/
<Clinton__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19060/
<lethu> asherZ, I used to use this --> "xset m 3 10" to change mouse speed under gentoo
<Blonde> ok i hit esc key to bring me to a menu
<Tarkus> jrib: and i also tried cd'ing to the mount point and typing 'ls' still nothing.
<jrib> Tarkus: is there supposed to be stuff there?  How big is it?
<Clinton__> it definately lists it as ROM
<Blonde> that was the only option before orange bar
<IgorSobreira> anybody knows how can i get the w32codecs in apt-get?
<jrib> !w32codecs > IgorSobreira (see the private message from ubotu)
<Tarkus> jrib: its suppossed to be full of music.
<fit4lfe> you have to enable backports to get w32 codecs
<lethu> asherZ, you may need to install "xset" though
<Blonde> that brought me to a menu to choose generic
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - ta - give me a moment
<asherZ> lethu: u have 1600dpi mouse also? does this disable accel?
<Tarkus> jrib: like more than 75% full, and all music.
<Blonde> recovery mode
<jrib> fit4lfe: backports don't have w32codecs
<asherZ> lethu: how do i inst xset?
<Blonde> 2.6.17-11
<Blonde> and -10
<simon_> I'm having a problem using my wireless card (PCI) WMP54G v2, with the Live CD
<fit4lfe> my bad thought they did
<jrib> vandit2k7: I never had the pleasure of working with ati on linux, maybe someone else can help
<orbin> Blonde: ok, yes, that's grub.  please put my name in front of your posts so it highlights for me
<Pelo> Blonde,  please donT' use the enter key as punctuation
<lethu> asherZ, nop I have got a regular mouse
<fit4lfe> I know I couldn't get apache without it
<blastermaster> www.getautomatix.org
<atari2600a> gparted doesn't seem to recognize any of my existing partitions
<atari2600a> can anyone help me
<vandit2k7> jrib: who can help?
<BetaCookies> simon_ I don't think you can really do anything about it on the livecd
<Punkunity>  Lets Overthrow Proprietary Software
<fit4lfe> maybe try pla
<jrib> vandit2k7: I don't know, just ask the channel and see if anyone can
<Pelo> atari2600a,  how many hdd in your computer ?
<Blonde> Orbin: sorry this is actually my first time on irc
<atari2600a> 1
<Punkunity> go to #FOSSRevolution to do so and help out, be serious
<sethk> PiNE, the config looks correct
<lethu> asherZ, search through Synaptic
<vandit2k7> Hey geys can anyone really help me with AGP problem
<Pelo> atari2600a, and what format are these partitons do you knwo ?
<atari2600a> I actually installed x-chat, I'm still on the livecd
<asherZ> lethu: ok
<asherZ> lethu: thanks
<jrib> vandit2k7: when you ask your question, include the pastebin
<atari2600a> 2 FAT, 2 NTSC
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - have you got an iso handy to try and burn?
<atari2600a> I plan to remove one of the NTSC
<vandit2k7> jrib: thanks
<orbin> Blonde: that's ok.  and yes, try and keep everything on one line.  as you can see the channel moves very fast.  ok, at that menu, at the bottom it'll say press e to edit.
<lethu> asherZ, you are welcome
<Pelo> atari2600a, please use my nick when you talk to me
<Clinton__> ajehuk: yup
<sethk> PiNE, it's a complex configuration.  I wonder if the wacom stuff is stepping on the touchpad stuff.
<jrib> Tarkus: du -sh /place/you/mounted/it
<vandit2k7> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tarkus> jrib: so i type '-sh /media/hda1'
<sethk> PiNE, first thing I'd try is changing the protocol.  I'll have to look up what you can change it to.  google for xorg and synaptics and protocol, and see what appears.
<simon_> BetaCookies: well I want to test it out before I go through the trouble of setting up a partition and everything. Would i be able to install drivers or whatever is needed from my flash drive?
<jrib> Tarkus: no:  du -sh /media/hda1 .  What version of ubuntu is this btw?
<Pelo> atari2600a, is it a sata or IDE HDD ?
<Blonde> Orbin: yea i saw that and hit "e"
<Tarkus> jrib: 7.04
<atari2600a> pelo, I'm not sure, it's on my lappy
<Tarkus> feisty
<PiNE> sethk,  i have a previous xorg saved where my mouse was working fine i will try comparing the two line for line.
<atari2600a> pelo, I believe IDE
<Cerda> why my ubuntu creates an eth0:avah? i cant connect to internet because of that
<orbin> Blonde: press it once, then the screen will change.  you'll see a few lines, one beginning with the word 'kernel'.  higlight it with the arrow keys, then press e again.
<Pelo> atari2600a, ok probably IDE
<sethk> PiNE, good idea
<PiNE> sethk, and i'll google that stuff right now!
<Pelo> atari2600a, when gparted is opened do you have any drive listed ?
<jrib> Tarkus: weird, I thought everything showed up as /dev/sd* in 7.04
<sethk> atari2600a, try running   fdisk -l /dev/hda  (assuming it's your primary master drive)
<PiNE> sethk, what is wacom?
<atari2600a> pelo, yes, & it says 55gb of unpartitioned space
<sethk> PiNE, tablet
<Tarkus> jrib: yea, my main drive does, but this one is an IDE drive. not S-ATA
<Pelo> atari2600a,  try sethk 's suggestion
<atari2600a> pelo, someone from another channel (whom I know) is suggesting pfdisk
<atari2600a> pelo, what's the difference?
<Tarkus> jrib: ok, it says 4.0K     /media/hda1
<orbin> Blonde: that'll let you edit boot options for that sessions (each time you reboot it will revert to the original.  what you want to once you're editing that line is to go to the end with the arrow keys, and delete the word 'splash' from the end.
<Pelo> atari2600a, I don't readily know
<PiNE> sethk, well, thanks for the help.
<vandit2k7> Hi guys can anybody help with AGP problem and ATI card....here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19063/
<sethk> atari2600a, there are several, fdisk, sfdisk, etc.  fdisk is the primary one, or at least the oldest.  some people find it hard to use.  however, for a list, which is what you want to start with here, fdisk is easy
<jrib> Tarkus: ok, so that says there is nothing on the drive, ignore what you got with "Properties".  You are positive there is not another device that can correspond to this disk?
<RobbieCrash> If I upgrade to Feisty, will it automatically update my drivers to the new ones that kill my xorg?
<RobbieCrash> The new nvidia drivers that is
<ajehuk> in that case do a 'sudo cdrecord -v pad speed=1 dev=1,0,0 whatever.iso' where whatever.iso is the full path to your image, I think the dev=1,0,0 is right based on the output of cdrecord -scanbus..
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me, I'm in an xubuntu live cd, and I'd like to record something, but I can't seem to raise my capture level, or switch my input source to front, a little help anyone?
<jrib> Tarkus: libata should make everything show up as /dev/sd* afaik
<arconte> cedega has a regedit like windows?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ :in that case do a 'sudo cdrecord -v pad speed=1 dev=1,0,0 whatever.iso' where whatever.iso is the full path to your image, I think the dev=1,0,0 is right based on the output of cdrecord -scanbus..
<atari2600a> pelo, sethk, what's the -l switch do?
<sethk> atari2600a, list.   it lists the partitions on the drive
<Clinton__> ajehuk: there, got cdrecord to attempt to record, but it insists the drive is RO.. Im' baffled.
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - me too, I assume the media is good?
<sethk> atari2600a, if it works correctly, you'll see one line for each partition, you said two fat, and two something else which I don't remember, so you should see four lines, plus some summary lines at the top.
<orbin> Blonde: once you've done that, press enter, then press b to boot (i think) ... now, instead of the orange bar, you'll see what's happening in the background (scrolling text).  this should hopefully give you an idea of where the boot process is stopping.
<Blonde> Orbin: it reads "grub edit> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.17-11-generic root=/dev/hda1 ro single" no "splash"
<Dremth> Does anyone know the name of a virtual environment that can run windows in linux? I forgot the name of it but I know that it starts with a 'q'
<Clinton__> ajehuk: Yup, I got out an old dusty laptop and booted that up and tested a burn
<atari2600a> sethk, I'm getting nothing
<atari2600a> sethk, fresh line on the terminal window right after the previous is executed
<pianoboy3333> Can anyone help me, I'm in an xubuntu live cd, and I'd like to record something, but I can't seem to raise my capture level, or switch my input source to front, a little help anyone?
<Clinton__> ajehuk: All I can think of is device failure, good thing I have extra cd-rw drives
<orbin> Blonde: hmm, well you shouldn't be getting the orange bar (usplash) then. :-/
<Blonde> hmm
<jrib> Tarkus: oh, I have a better question.  Are you sure it is mounted?  Type 'mount' and pastebin the output
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - Strange, I cant seem to find anyone else complaining in any forums etc about that drive, and you'd think there'd be one.  I have never had a problem with recording CD's with linux either, even on my old sattelite pro with an external pcmcia + scsi cdrw (4x I think).  Could well be a device failure, but youd think it either 1) would just not burn, or 2) Not work at all..
<simon_> Can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<Dremth> simon_, what version of ubuntu?
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - Ah well thats me out. Good luck
<Clinton__> ajehuk: I agree completely...  looks like I get to pull that drive out tonight!
<Dremth> simon_, what wireless card?
<Clinton__> ajehuk: thx for your help!
<linuxr> anyone ever try cedega?
<Tarkus> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/470038
<fr0nk> hi, do you know if i can start wine apps directly with a shortcut on my desktop
<ajehuk> Clinton__ - s'OK
<fr0nk> ?
<simon_> the most recent Live CD and WMP54G v2
<orbin> Blonde: unless there is nothing actually wrong with the boot process and that's actually mce booting up.
<Flapp> fuck! i fux0red my sdb
<jrib> Tarkus: yeah, I don't see any hda1 there
<jrib> !language | Flapp
<ubotu> Flapp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flapp> there goes all my musix
<Blonde> Orbin: well is says ubuntu above the bar
<Flapp> sorry
<Flapp> !language flapp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language flapp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dremth> simon_, so youre saying its ubuntu 7.04 (fiesty fawn)? also what brand of wireless card is that?
<Smaug> does anybody know how to play music through all the slides in office presentation?
<Flapp> !language | Flapp
<z0rz> I'm trying to configure an onboard nvidia video chipset but I can't get xorg.conf back to it's "auto-detect" "default" setting.  When I startx it just says no screens found.. I think it has something to do with the BusID being wrong (but I don't know what it is (lspci says something like 0:05.0 but BusID is listed as PCI:1:0:0)) How do I get my nv card working again?
<atari2600a> sethk, I tried using cfdisk, & it was giving me "fatal error:  Cannot open disk drive"
<simon_> Dremth: linksys WMP54G v2
<jc22tg> spanish channel of ubuntu?
<RobbieCrash> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jc22tg> gracias
<ajehuk> Smaug - quick solution.. xmms (or whatever) in the background?..
<RobbieCrash> you're welcome
<Dremth> simon_, assuming that's also a yes to your version being 7.04, have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<simon_> Dremth: i'll double check on the version
<orbin> Blonde: let me double-check my own grub.  brb.
<Smaug> ajehuk: ?
<Blonde> k thanks
<simon_> Dremth: its 6.06
<MajorPayne> The spell check option is grayed out in Evolution.  Does anyone know how I can de-gray it?
<Dremth> simon_, I suggest updating to 7.04. When I updated my wireless starting working out of nowhere.
<jrib> Tarkus: do you know what you have to do?
<Dremth> simon_, IF that doesn't work, try using ndiswrapper
<Tarkus> jrib: no clue
<jrib> Tarkus: how did you attempt to mount it before?  (Did you use the "mount" command directly or edit fstab)
<MajorPayne> The spell check option is grayed out in Evolution.  Does anyone know how I can de-gray it?
<simon_> Dremth: ok, thanks. Is there a separate page for Live CDs?
<ward_> i can't get x to work on my laptop screen, external screen works          xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19055/          xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19064/
<phy3> test    phy
<z0rz> How do I find out the correct BusID for an onboard nvidia video card? lspci says something like 0:5:0, but I don't know how to convert that to a BusID in xorg.conf.. Anyone?
<Cerda> anyone has experienced problems with eht0:avah ???
<ward_> anyone have an idea what might be wrong?
<ajehuk> z0rz : lspci -X used to do that for you, not sure if it still does...
<fit4lfe> yeah mine was 3.0
<Dremth> simon_, Just go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  and download 7.04 and burn to a cd
<fit4lfe> for busid
<fit4lfe> you can try that
<fit4lfe> I also have nvidia card
<knapp> hello, I am having trouble with nvidia, what channel should I be in?
<fit4lfe> depends what distro
<Tarkus> jrib: you sent me a link to a scirpt on ubuntu's website. so i used that
<knapp> ubuntu
<fit4lfe> whats the problem
<orbin> Blonde: not sure how usplash could be appearing.  can you successfully boot into recovery mode?
<knapp> failed to initialize nvidia kernel module, I've had this problem like 10 times before, but cant remember how to fix it
<alliantdevil> has anyone just recently gotten pakage manager errors?
<jrib> Tarkus: ah ok, pastebin output of this please:  cat /etc/fstab && sudo fdisk -l
<ekidd_> Is there a good Ubuntu wlan-ng tutorial/troubleshooting guide? I've been Googling for an hour and haven't found anything particularly helpful.
<fit4lfe> sounds like you have the wrong kernel
<knapp> how can I fix it?
<Blonde> orbin: i'll check
<knapp> I've tried removing and readding it
<fit4lfe> what card do you have
<fit4lfe> and what version of ubuntu you running
<Blonde> orbin: -10 or -11?
<knapp> 7.01
<ward_> ekidd_ what goes wrong?
<orbin> Blonde: -11 would be best
<fit4lfe> what kind of card
<fit4lfe> the version
<knapp> 6800
<orbin> Blonde: do both -10 and -11 freeze for you btw?
<ajehuk> z0rz - although I would asume that 00:06.0 woupd be PCI:0:0:6 or AGP:0:0:6 | 00:60.0 becomes PCI:0:6:0 | 06:00.0 becomes PCI 6:0:0 <- although someone else please correct me if I am wrong
<ekidd_> ward_: It claims to be able to see the access point, but it times out running DHCP. There's WEP involved.
<fsckr> what program do you use to make your desktop be your terminal?
<fsckr> hope you know what i mean
<ward_> i can't get x to work on my laptop screen, with an external screen works fine, can anyone take a look, please?          xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19055/    xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19064/
<robert98374> anyone have any tips on where to learn how to use the terminal?
<Blonde> orbin: lol i didn't know i had 2 different ones. nor do i know the difference.  recovery mode is still trying to boot
<Dremth> Does anyone know of something to emulate my windows operating system in Ubuntu? I've tried Xen but I can't get it to work
<knapp> hmm, who was the one I was just talking with? I can't tell in this irssi
<Blonde> orbin: seems to be stuck at the setting up console front and keymap... any idea what that is or if its supposed to take a long time?
<wastrel> !cli | robert98374
<alliantdevil> i seem to be having some trouble with the package manager....i keep getting an error of "invalid record in the prefrences file, no package header"
<alliantdevil> except i havent changed anything recently
<simon_> Dremth: sorry.. i have one more question, is there a torrent listed on that page or do i have to search for one?
<knapp> I'm getting "Failed to load nvidia kernel module", 6800, ubuntu feisty
<ajehuk> ward_ - I'm looking...
<robert98374> wastrel what?
<telejedi> ahoi
<ward_> ajehuk, thanx
<ajehuk> ward_ - is it a Table pc?
<ajehuk> *tablet
<wastrel>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ward_> ajehuk, nope, regular, and my internal screen really is 1600x1200
<ajehuk> ward - OK I've got a possible solution for you...
<knapp> anyone have a suggestion?
<orbin> Blonde: well i can assume what it means.  was it front or font?  ... and no, i don't think it takes long.  if it's just stopping there, you might have an issue.
<MSTK> does anyone know of a CLI calendar program that supports ICAL syncing?
<ajehuk> ward_ - actually no - cancel that, give me a moment
<wastrel> MSTK:  there's not a good one
<Blonde> orbin: font excuse me
<orbin> Blonde: you have two different kernel images too boot from -10 is older.  you probably got -11 in an upgrade.  have you tried booting from both?
<Dremth> simon_, I'm assuming you would like an x86 version?
<Jove`> Dremth: Try VitualBox
<knapp> I'm getting "Failed to load nvidia kernel module", 6800, ubuntu feisty
<Jove`> Dremth: Try Virtualbox even
<ward_> ajehuk, no prob, take your time :-)
<simon_> Dremth: yes
<orbin> Blonde: i.e. i'm assuming -11 is the one that's freezing.  tried -10?
<Blonde> Orbin: i'll try it now
<Dremth> simon_, Here's the link to the torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<simon_> Dremth: thanks a lot :)
<z0rz> Hmm
<Dremth> simon_, If that's still not what you're looking for then here's a list of all the files for this release: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/    < Just scroll towards the bottom
<Dremth> simon_, You're very welcome!
<pike_> looking for link or advise on using old ata drivers in fiesty. hd performace (while ok) is almost half what it was. what should i blacklist and what should i put in /etc/modules ?
<z0rz> If I set the BusID in xorg.conf to PCI:0:5:0, startx will run and I'll hear the start up and I have a mouse, all at my resolution.  Problem is, the screen is all garbled and I can't se anything but dots (my mouse cursor works fine though)  Any ideas?
<ajehuk> ward_ take a look at assuming you would like an x86 version?
<ajehuk> <Jove`> Dremth: Try VitualBox
<ajehuk> whoops
<jordan> hey guys, im having some real problems.. I installed xubuntu-desktop in order to get xfce for one of my users, yet now my login screen is xfce, without a xmdcp option.  I need that option, or preferably the GDM login, how would I do that?
<ward_> ajehuk, i don't understand what u're saying
<matrix__> hi, does anybody have a joost invitation?
<ajehuk> ward_ take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19065/
<simon_> Dremth: I can boot from the CD right? and if I can, than that is all :)
<Blonde> orbin: i think -10 is freezing up at the same point, unless it just takes a long time.  what do u think that font thing is?
<ward_> ajehuk, ok
<jordan> matrix__ joost is open now, or at least unlimited invites
<Dremth> simon_, Yep
<matrix__> jordan:  so would you be so kind to invite me?
* ajehuk bows his head in shame, I promise I wont randomly post text into this channel by accident again.
<jordan> matrix__ can you help me with my problem?
<Dremth> ajehuk, I saw his post. Thank you ajehuk and Jove`
<Dremth> ajehuk, I was afk sorry
<RobbieCrash> If I upgrade to Feisty, will it automatically update my drivers to the new nvidia ones that kill my xorg?
<simon_> Dremth: Awesome, thanks again, now I just have to squeeze as much as possible out of my connection.
<ward_> ajehuk, i'm on it but could you explain what it does? i'm a noob
<Dremth> simon_, :)
<matrix__> jordan: if i would know what xmdcp option is? i only know that the login depends on wheather i use kdm odr gdm
<jordan> matrix__ well how do I make my login screen GDM
<jordan> matrix__ instead of xfce
<Dremth> ByeByes all!
<matrix__> jordan: did you try dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<knapp> Hi, I'm getting "Failed to load Nvidia kernel module" 6800GT UBUNTU FEISTY
<robert98374> anyone have any tips on where to learn how to use the terminal?
<jordan> matrix__ yes
<jordan> matrix__ do I need to restart after that?  I think I did, but i definately logged out / restarted X
<matrix__> jordan: try it
<fsbp> hello, serisous sudo problems
<jordan> matrix__ ok
<knapp> Hi, I'm getting "Failed to load Nvidia kernel module" 6800GT UBUNTU FEISTY
<orbin> Blonde: not sure on what exactly it means, sorry.  are you running feisty?
<matrix__> jordan: sorry didn't pay to much attenion to the look of the login
<Blonde> orbin: i dont think so
<ajehuk> hello fsdp, anything in particular?
<ajehuk> hello fsbp, anything in particular?
<fsbp> ty ajehuk: it's talking about the sudo "mode"
<Blonde> orbin: well thanks for your help
<megaqwerty> I'm trying to upgrade an Edgy box to Feisty but I'm getting this error: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/470074 Any ideas?
<ajehuk> fsbp, could you be more specific?
<fsbp> ajehuk: it says it's on 0666 and should be on 0440, what does that mean?
<fsbp> ajehuk, it also says, at the beggining something like: /etc/sudoers
<ajehuk> fsbp, they look like octal file permissions, does it say what its in relation too
<AngryElf> Anyone know why I can't drag and drop a theme that i downloaded from gnome-look.org into my themes???? it keep saying invalid file format
<ward_> ajehuk, sorry, x starts, my fault, but my screen is unreadable, only a few vertical stripes from one pixer wide or so
<jordan> matrix__ restart = no help
<asherZ> hey how do i disable computer bleep on error
<BetaCookies> AngryElf are you dragging the tar.gz file into it?
<asherZ> in fiesty
<AngryElf> BetaCookies, yes
<jordan> matrix__ by the way, any idea how to send joost invites?
<orbin> Blonde: if you got clean boots *before* installing lmce.  i suggest going to their support options.
<fsbp> ajehuk: whenever i type sudo in the console, with nothing or anything after it
<AngryElf> BetaCookies, GTK 2.x is okay?
<ajehuk> fsbp - Ah, I think that the permissions on your /etc/sudoers file is wrong.. - ask someone in here to tell you what it should be and then change it to match
<sgtmattbaker> can anyone help me setup gnucash so I can do online banking?  I don't think the standard gnucash from the repos has that functionality out of the box
<matrix__> jordan: no, i am currently wondering if it works under linux at all?
<ajehuk> ward_ : Ah, gotcha
<jordan> matrix__ not in wine, well very limited
<BetaCookies> AngryElf I'm still new to Gnome, don't ask me :oP
<fsbp> ajehuk: yeah, i was messing with some permissions
<matrix__> jordan: perhaps you need an email to send
<megaqwerty> I'm trying to upgrade an Edgy box to Feisty but I'm getting this error: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/470074 Any ideas?
<GrueTamer> ubuntu should have all the permissions right from the getgo
<matrix__> jordan: is joost an standalone application or do you watch in your browser? is ist p2p??
<ward_> ajehuk, sorry i explained wrong
<GrueTamer> so now, we need to get those permissions to the way they were
<jordan> matrix__ stand alone / p2p
<fsbp> gt (hello btw): where can i find this
<ajehuk> fsbp - you'll have to change them back then.... I assume (I dont use sudo..) that sudo needs its permissions file /etc/sudoers to be protected for it to work...
<matrix__> jordan:  oh i see. just opend the wiki entry
<fsbp> aight, ill go private with gt and we'll talk
<matrix__> jordan: should be a way to run it in linux if it runs on mac
<jordan> matrix__ I cant open windows now for opening joost if the invite is in there
<jordan> matrix__ whats your email, ill send it asap
<ward_> ajehuk, also my nickname is not registerred (will do some time) so i cant send private messages
<ajehuk> ward_ nah, I should have asked, - good news tho - I suggest you add some lower resolution modes to the Screen section to see if that helps at all, a good start would be 1280x1024, just add it after "1600x1200", so the line becomes Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" or similar,
<matrix__> jordan: can you open a dcc chat?
<ward_> ajehuk, will try that
<fsbp> and can someone help me with my secure wlan? it's not working either
<fsbp> hello?
<tschaka> heelo
<fsbp> can someone help me with my secure wlan? it's not working either
<tschaka> no wpa i guess?
<fsbp> ummmmmmm
<fsbp> *laught nervously*
<fsbp> i'm such a noob
<tschaka> :) np at all
<fsbp> i forgot that
<fsbp> just a noob at linux though
<harry_> if I have a folder, can I see a log of the last reads/writes for that folder
<Trini_Ma1> hi everyone
<ash_> asherZ: test
<MindOfChaos_> just a noob
<tschaka> so try to explain ur problem im trying to help :)
<Trini_Ma1> what program can i use to view my TV tuner ?
<fr0nk> is there any way to disable the annoying "mark something with your mouse and it is in your clipboard"-behaviour?
<matrix__> are there any p2p or iptv tv apps working with ubuntu?
<ash_> asherZ: test
<tschaka> Trini_Ma1 errr dvb or analog tv?
<jordan> anyone?  how to change default login managers? or.. erase the xubuntu-desktop one
<fr0nk> because when i start firefox i go to the adress bar, press ctrl+a and hit del
<ward_> ajehuk, i'll let u know if it worked, need to reboot, brb
<fsbp> tschaka: it's detecting the wifi card and the wireless network, but when i type in the password and submit, nothing happens
<ajehuk> ward_ you dont...
<knapp_> What channel do I need to be in for help with Ubuntu/Nvidia
<Trini_Ma1> tschaka: Analog TV
<ajehuk> ..need to reboot
<levon> hey guys how do i get a joystick working
<fr0nk> and yes, i migrated from windows ;)
<Dragnslcr> Anyone happen to know how I could figure out what each temperature sensor is measuring, e.g. CPU core, motherboard? (Asus M2N-SLI board)
<fsbp> tschaka: it's detecting the wifi card and the wireless network, but when i type in the password and submit, nothing happens
<agentnewb> u
<levon> hmm
<tschaka> errr... mmh i aint an expert in wlan since i got a wire net work at home.. just installed wlan on an notebook recently and there was no wpa so i found a guide.
<tschaka> fsbp
<Dragnslcr> I get two temperatures listed for each core, then temp1, temp2, and temp3. I just want to try to give them meaningful labels
<fr0nk> Dragnslcr: try superkaramba, it has monitoring sensors for almost everything
<tschaka> cant help u with ur prob soz :/ fsbp
<fsbp> kk thanks anyway
<tschaka> Trini_Ma1 im using kdetv
<tschaka> pretty nice imho.
<fsbp> is anyone here good with wlans?
<Trini_Ma1> tschaka: it works weel on Gnome ?
<Trini_Ma1> *well
<fr0nk> fsbp: no, i hate mine ;)
<tschaka> sure np im using gnome and it runs without any problems Trini_Ma1
<fr0nk> fsbp: what's the problem?
<agentnewb> I blacklisted BCM46xx then used ndiswrapper to load bcmwl5.inf now iwconfig reports back for eth1 Access Point: Invalid and eth1 isn't listed under ifconfig
<Trini_Ma1> tschaka: thanks
<fsbp> kk:
<tschaka> Trini_Ma1 np at all :) good luck
<fsbp> fr0nk: it's detecting the wifi card and the wireless network, but when i type in the password and submit, nothing happens
<agentnewb> oooh I forgot the automagical switch of wifi
<gotaku> I just installed a new sound card, now but I don't get any sound... I used to use an integrated sound so maybe the system is still trying to use that?
<blue_> hello
<fr0nk> what is detecting the wifi card?
<fsbp> ubuntu
<fsbp> is
<fsbp> it knows it's there
<agentnewb> gotaku: check your blacklists to enable right drivers
<fr0nk> mh i thaught for the program name
<agentnewb> gotaku: use live cd to see which drivers are the working ones then set it so
<fr0nk> fsbp: try "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" after you entered the password
<narker> What's the best virtual machine software in terms of performance ?
<Dragnslcr> fr0nk- I already have a GUI app to show the temperatures, I just want to give them meaningful labels, instead of two "Core0 Temp"s, two "Core1 Temp"s, temp1, temp2, and temp3
<fr0nk> fsbp: there you should find some hints what fone wrong
<fr0nk> Dragnslcr: ah ok sry
<blue_> is it possible to use an USB2.0 wifi-stick on a USB1.0 computer?
<ajehuk> blue_ should be OK, but it'll be slow
<fsbp> fronk: idk if you saw this but: it says it's on 0666 and should be on 0440, what does that mean?
<fsbp> (in the sudo
<fsbp> )
<fr0nk> narker: they are almost the same since they are using either the core2duo hw virtualisation layer or its own meethods to virtualize io
<asherZ> hey how do i disable mouse accel completely?
<ajehuk> fr0nk : fsbp needs to reset the permissions on his /etc/sudoers file, I have no idea what it should be but I think thats the sollution
<fr0nk> narker: on core2duo i couldn't find any(!) speed differences between virtualpc(win), vmware(win) and vmware(linux)
<MrKeuner> hi, mp3?
<Pelo> !mp3 > MrKeuner  check pm window
<fr0nk> fsbp: do you know the root password?
<fsbp> pssh yeah
<vbabiy> Hey guys where would i start on how to write shell scripts
<MrKeuner> Pelo: thanks
<narker> fr0nk: I'm using a core duo in my laptop... is a virtual machine software a good solution to run applications like MS Office in Linux?
<Pelo> MrKeuner,  no thank you for you brevity
<narker> I've tried use those software with Wine and Crossover with no success
<fr0nk> type "sudo -s", enter the root password and then "cmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<fr0nk> "
<gotaku> agentnewb: I think the right drivers are installed, looking at lsmod anyway.
<fsbp> dang you're good :D
<narker> fr0nk: are those machines fast enough to work with those software's?
<ajehuk> fr0nk - mised an h in chmod
<ajehuk> *missed
<fr0nk> ajehuk: yes, sry :D <- tired
<ward_> ajehuk, back, it didnt help
<fsbp> ajehuk: ty too
<fr0nk> narker: yes, of course
<Pelo> narker,  you would hve to install a full os inside the virtual machine
<r2d4> I have set up Ubuntu to dual boot with XP. The horizontal monitor settings don't gel well. One ends up slightly off to the screen. While one of my monitors has an auto-adjust setting to correct this the other one does not seem to. Is there a solution for this?
<ajehuk> ward_ same symptoms?
<ward_> ajehuk, i dunno if it may be important, but if i install ubuntu, the cd boots in 1600x1200 wih the nv driver
<knapp_> What channel do I need to be in for help with Ubuntu/Nvidia
<narker> yeah I know that Pelo... but I hope it worth more than using Wine or Crossover
<SurfnKid> guys im having problems copying files
<ward_> ajehuk, yep exactly the same
<SurfnKid> there are no duplicates on the folder
<fsbp> whats the prob knapp?
<Pelo> narker,  I would give some serious thought to using native alternatives
<SurfnKid> and it doesnt let me copy a certain file
<SurfnKid> what should I do? how do i check the file structure
<fr0nk> narker: the performance on a irtual machine on core2duo is on arithmetic operations like +- and so on (which office or photoshop extensively use almost 95%
<narker> wow
<narker> nice
<fr0nk> narker: the only bottleneck could(!) be disk or network io
<fsbp> aight bbwl
<ajehuk> ward_ hmm
<fr0nk> narker: 1gbit lan for example takes about 1ghz of cpu to virtualize
<narker> wow
<fr0nk> but only if you USE 1gbit
<ajehuk> ward_ I assume this is the binary nvidia driver..
<Pelo> narker,  it's debatable I tried to run an app I couldnt get an linux version of and I realy didnT' likethe feel , it wasn'T smooth at all,but I am just running a celeron
<ward_> yeah offcourse
<sgtmattbaker> how do you enable ofx to do online banking? I ran gnucash with --enable-ofx and hbci options and it said that they weren't in the .gnucash/data area
<gotaku> Also is setup to use my old integrated sound, how do I set it to use my new card?
<mneptok> fr0nk: that's not at all my experience
<gotaku> Alsa rather
<fr0nk> narker: if you only surf or do a presentation in powerpoint your laptop is kindof oversized
<ward_> ajehuk, yeah offcourse, the one ubuntu installs automatically if u want
<ward_> ajehuk, the not open one
<narker> Pelo: you're talking about using wine/crossover or virtual machine?
<Jordan_U> !sound > gotaku
<Pelo> sgtmattbaker,  I dn't know if it is the same as in grisbi but I have to dl the ofx file to the desktop and then import it
<narker> thank you fr0nk, btw, what are you using? vmware?
<thebillywayne> greetings earth_creatures.
<fr0nk> mneptok: not? i have a lot of experience in vmware and virtualpc and all the servers i already set up and stress-tested confirmed that
<fr0nk> s/virtualpc/virtual server
<Pelo> narker,  a virtual machine,   I run wine for a few apps they generaly run well with minor visual problems
<mneptok> fr0nk: our 43 VMs run just fine on a Sun Ultra40. it does not have a 43Ghz CPU.
<ajehuk> ward_ you tried using the nv driver? the non accellerated free one? just to see if its that? (I dont know how much output you get from X with the closed drivers etc..) if you want to try that I think you change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv" in the Device Section...
<fr0nk> narker: at the moment virtualpc on my laptop
<Pelo> narker,  make that minor gui related problems  but not all of them
<Punkunity> http://www.fuckmicrosoft.com/support.shtml
<fr0nk> mneptok: erm yes, the 1ghz cpu load is of course only if you ACTUALLY USE 1gbit
<SurfnKid> nice website
<mneptok> fr0nk: and we do.
<SurfnKid> if it only existed
<fr0nk> if you have no nw io it uses no cpu
<ward_> ajehuk, i'm 100% positive the nv driver works perfectly on my laptop
<newuser2> hi
<Pelo> sgtmattbaker,  if you only want to do your personnal finance,  I highly recommend grisbi
<wimpies> Hi all, I read somewhere that Gtk+ allows changing menu accelerators by hovering the menu and setting a new value.  I tried this but in KDE it does not work.  What might I be doing wrong ?
<ajehuk> ward_ --I'm fairly out of ideas, and Ive got to dissappear, I'm getting a bit too tired to think properly - sorry - good luck with it
<Pelo> wimpies,  kde does'T use gtk it uses  Qt
<Nergar> i need an app or a script to resize multiple images and change the format, anyone know any''
<narker> is it a good idea to install the new OS (win xp) for the virtual machine in an external hard drive like my iPod ?
<fr0nk> mneptok: try it out and stress-test the vms with nw io. I'm pretty shure about the 1gbit/1ghz
<Nergar> ??
<fr0nk> narker: NO!
<mneptok> fr0nk: i assure you, the network loads here are quite high
<narker> ok
<chump_> Nergar: why don't you use gimp ?
<Nemes> Nergar: do you want to resize all the images at the same time?
<Pelo> narker,  I think you might get better answer to those questions in #vmware
<Nergar> chump_, need to resize 100+ images
<wimpies> pelo : I know but the app I use is a gtk app
<chump_> ok
<chump_> hehe
<mneptok> fr0nk: disk IO is a far bigger VMware bottleneck than network
<Nergar> Nemes, yes, and to the same size
<Pelo> Nergar,  I think you havwe a lot of work to do
<blue_> OMG, my wifi-stick just works!!
<newuser2> im new to linux .. when lunch the " add/remove Applications" the dialog freeze why ? , and when i browse the games list .. the whole system freeze :(  can any one help ? im using the latest ubuntu
<Nergar> Pelo, theres no script to help me out?
<blue_> couldn't do that on fedora in 5 hours :-D
<mneptok> Nergar: ImageMagick
<Pelo> wimpies, I personnaly have never heard fo the feature you mentionned,  perhaps you can try asking in a gtk channel
<blue_> on ubuntu in 5 minutes :-)
<Pelo> Nergar,  I wouldn'T think so
<steve__> hey
<fr0nk> mneptok: that's right but disk io and nw io are the same kinds of "bad" ring 0 calls the virtual layer has to virtualize so the only reason disk io stresses the vm way more is there is heavier disk io
<Jordan_U> blue_, :)
<steve__> what would the command line be to switch from beryl to metacity?
<Pelo> Nergar,  a channel like  #gimp-users might know of one
<vbabiy_> hey guy can some please point me in the correct way to start wiring scripts for ubuntu
<steve__> i tried metacity --replace
<Pelo> steve__,  try asking in #beryl
<Jordan_U> steve__, metacity --replace I believe
<mneptok> fr0nk: that seems self-evident
<steve__> thank ya
<b-rad> hello everyone :)  Got a slight issue this evening that I can't seem to find a solution for.  I just rebooted my laptop tonight, and it cannot see my wireless adapter.  lcpci shows it, but it's not configured anymore...  anyone have any ideas?  Thanks :)
<fr0nk> mneptok: if you actually used 43x1gbit your disk storages (even with fibrechannel) would show you the middle-finger
<Nergar> mneptok, i tried aptitude install imagemagick but no gogo :(
<mneptok> fr0nk: that's disk IO. not network.
<gesus> hello --> how can i list all of the files/directories in a directory tree? thanks
<gesus> actually just the directories
<mneptok> gesus: ls -R
<fr0nk> yes but everything that comes from the network has to be saved either in ram or disks
<newuser2> m new to linux .. when lunch the " add/remove Applications" the dialog freeze why ? , and when i browse the games list .. the whole system freeze :(  can any one help ? im using the latest ubuntu
<Pelo> gesus,  in nautilus,  menu > display > side pannel ,  top of the pannel , click the arrow,  treeview
<mneptok> gesus: ls -R | grep drwx
<marcin_ant_> hi all
<Nergar> mneptok, i already have imagemagick but how do i run it??
<levon> hey guys im trying to get a game controller working it uses the usb ports
<mneptok> Nergar: IM is a library. it is called by other apps or scripts.
<Nergar> :(
<marcin_ant_> could someone tell me _why_ there is no password for root in mysql-server package?
<fr0nk> Nergar: for example you can use imagemagick with the "convert" command
<levon> i have te driver for xp this controller is a retractable recoil geame elements
<Flannel> marcin_ant_: because Ubuntu doesn't have a root password.  So you have to manually set your mysql root password.  It's easy enough to do.
<levon> *game
<kash> http://digg.com/general_sciences/Make_Your_Own_Hydrogen_Gas
<fr0nk> levon: win driver won't help
<Pelo> levon,  try searching for you model number in the forum
<levon> aright i threw teh disk away
<levon> *the
<levon> lol
<Flannel> marcin_ant_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-39085275bc28194cca77d021ec362ff3003b10bc
<gesus> mneptok, ls -R worked, but the grep drwx didn't return anything
<timewriter> hello
<Flannel> gesus: ls -alR not just -R
<khaliko> alguien habla espaol?
<Flannel> !es | khaliko
<ubotu> khaliko: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<timewriter> does ubuntu 7.0 support the uguru microprocessor from ABit ?
<timewriter> !uguru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uguru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> iups
<mneptok> Nergar: ls *.jpg | xargs -I'{}' convert '{}' -resize 170170 '{}'
<Nergar> mneptok, reading man convert :P
* mneptok does all the heavy regex lifting around here :/
<marcin_ant_> Flannel: is there any particular reason why there is no "wizard" in package postinst procedure that could allow to input this password?
<xSUSHix> How do I make it so gdm selects a certain session for certain users?   For example I want KDE to be loaded when user 'kde' logs in   and I want XGL to be the session when user 'xgl' logs in
<newuser2> can any one help ??
<Nemes> newuser2, just aks
<Nemes> *ask
<newuser2> i asked
* Nemes hides
<Flannel> marcin_ant_: Because no one's found a need for one yet.  If you're doing mysql administration, you ought to be comfortable enough to setup your root user on mysql.
<marcin_ant_> Flannel: and also why one has to use command line instead of for example dpkg-reconfigure?
<newuser2> when lunch the " add/remove Applications" the dialog freeze why ? , and when i browse the games list .. the whole system freeze :(  can any one help ? im using the latest ubuntu
<Flannel> marcin_ant_: because you're not really using the command line.  You're using mysql's interface
<gesus> Flannel, it seems as though it is listing them (i.e. the hd spins faster etc) but ls -aR | grep drwx doesn't return anything?
<Pelo> newuser2, random freezes are difficult to diagnose,  don'T hope for a miracle solution
<marcin_ant_> Flannel: I don't agree with you
<underwatercow> if you install something with a .deb file, is there a way to uninstall it? or do you have to find an uninstall file?
<calc> if the whole system freezes it is likely a hardware problem
<timewriter> i just installed 7.04
<timewriter> amazing
<calc> underwatercow: using a package manager yes
<Munchkinguy> timewriter: I imagine there's only one way to find out: use the live cd.
<marcin_ant_> Flannel: I think that there is a lot of people that are used to mysql + phpmyadmin
<newuser2> it allways freeze in the same part
<timewriter> Munchkinguy sorry ?
<underwatercow> calc: eh?
<timewriter> i dont understand that
<Pelo> newuser2, turn on the system monitor and see if any process starts to take up all your cpu when you perform those dangerous actions
<Flannel> marcin_ant_: well, go ahead and write one
<Flannel> gesus: you *need* the l
<calc> underwatercow: you can uninstall a deb using a package manager or "dpkg --purge packagename" on the command line
<underwatercow> k, thanks
<Flannel> gesus: the -a is just for hidden stuffs, but the -l is what gives it the long format (which you can then grep for directories)
<xSUSHix> How do I make it so gdm selects a certain session for certain users?   For example I want KDE to be loaded when user 'kde' logs in   and I want XGL to be the session when user 'xgl' logs in
<gesus> Flannel, ahh thankyou !!
<marcin_ant_> Flannel: and they need search for info how to log into their server and then use terminal to set password
<marcin_ant_> Flannel: ok, I will
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  check in the forum
<mneptok> marcin_ant_: who needs to search?
<xSUSHix> Pelo you're always so helpful
<timewriter> :)
<Pelo> xSUSHix, beleive it or not I actualy am
<Flannel> marcin_ant_: well, there's a guide to do it (right there), and plenty of other documentation on it out there.
<YNWA> Does anyone here use shortcut keys on their keyboard - like Email, or Web browser, Play/Stop keys?
<mneptok> marcin_ant_: any DB admin worth a penny is not scared of the command line.
<Flannel> !mediakeys | YNWA
<ubotu> YNWA: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<cilaes> crimsun you in here?
<xSUSHix> Pelo : wanna look for it for me ?  I couldn't find anything
<newuser2> gnome-app-insta  is taking alot of my cpu and memory ,, and its not working
<YNWA> flannel: thanks
<xSUSHix> I usually search the web first and come to IRC as a last resort
<b-rad> I really don't want to reinstall this again.  Freakin intel wireless just ups and disappears on me... first time it's happened..  and yet, I haven't changed anything
<YNWA> flannel: but my computer is a laptop - it has a built in keyboard... would keytouch work still?
<Munchkinguy> timewriter: The defaut Ubuntu disc allows you to try it out on your computer before installing. That way, you can see if it works with your hardware.
<timewriter> Munchkinguy , the uGuru microprocessor has nothing to do with that
<r691175002> hi
<timewriter> i already installed ubuntu and it runs flawless
<Pelo> b-rad,  then it might just be something minor, review the instalation proceedure,  check with the last few lines, just incase you didnT' make it automatic or something
<timewriter> the uGuru is an overclock and monitoring processor from ABit
<r691175002> I have a problem
<Pelo> r691175002, yes
<r691175002> Everything is slightly blurry
<r691175002> the fonts, icons, images, even pixel art online
<Pelo> r691175002, what kind of monitor ?
<Munchkinguy> I see
<r691175002> im running at native resolution
<r691175002> lcd
<channel200> My edgy installation doesn't show Feisty available in update-manager. Any suggestions?
<trumpeter2003> How to block packages over a certain version number ...
<timewriter> i think suse does support it
<timewriter> whatever
<Nergar> mneptok, fr0nk, Pelo, chump; conver -resize 640 photos/*.*
<timewriter> i can live with that :)
<Nergar> thanks y'all for the help
<Munchkinguy> I imagine you could do it in your CMOS, anyhow.
<Pelo> r691175002, check in menu > system > prefs > fonts ,  and set the hinting to subpixel
<r691175002> ok
<Pelo> Nergar,  congrats
<chump> you are welcome Nergar
<Nergar> :)
<chump> even though i haven't helped much hehe
<r691175002> it made it better, but some of the icons are still a bit blurry
<b-rad> Pelo: it's been up for a few months.. been testing :)  I got it, though... had to disable the intel restricted driver, reboot, re-enable, reboot again and I'm back in business
<Munchkinguy> Argh. Where's Matthias Klose?
<underwatercow> what is with these dependencies? nautilus-sendto depends on gaim?
<r691175002> its not just fonts, images are blurred too, http://www.fabrica.it/blog/uploads/EBOY-sm.jpg doesnt look like it should
<vbabiy> Hey guys can some point me in the right direction to learn to write scripts for Ubuntu
<Aliyahh> www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<underwatercow> you uninstall gaim and you lose ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto
<Aliyahh> www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<gesus> Flannel, the command "ls -d /media/drive3/*" seems to be more like what i want, but how could i make that command also list subdirectories (I don't need any other info like date created or whatever) thanks again.
<Django84> hi!
<Munchkinguy> Aliyahh: go away.
<Django84> need help with GRUB
<Aliyahh> ok
<Aliyahh> will hopefull go soon
<Aliyahh> will hopefull go soon
<Pelo> r691175002,  I don't know what to tell you,
<Aliyahh> www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<r691175002> damn
<chump> can someone boot him ?
<r691175002> lol "will hopefull go soon"
<Django84> I fixed my menu.lst, but something is making it go to an old menu.lst!
<Aliyahh> www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<chump> Aliyahh: don't you have anything else to do ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Django84> or changing the order of the partitions
<Pelo> r691175002, I would suggest you try looking into xorg.conf to adjust your screen specs possilby,  or try looking up your monitor model in the forum for a possibly fix
<Aliyahh> Ubuntu www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<r691175002> how do you open xorg.conf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Aliyahh> Ubuntu www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<r691175002> i just installed ubuntu last night
<Aliyahh> Ubuntu www.fxtrademaker.com WOW ..!!!
<underwatercow> In order to install pidgin, I had to uninstall gaim... but now my system is complaining that I have a broken package. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<vbabiy> r691175002:  vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> mneptok, spring into action!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@124.29.253.234]  by mneptok
<r691175002> is that into the terminal?
* Aliyahh was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (WOW!)
<Pelo> r691175002,  yes
<burnerx> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burnerx> !awn
<chump> r691175002: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vbabiy> r691175002:  yeah but also you need sudo
<r691175002> k thanks
<Pelo> r691175002,  try sudo gedti /etc/X11/xorg.conf instead
<r691175002> ok
<Pelo> you'll find it easier
<Django84> dudes
<Pelo> r691175002,  what is your video card ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<r691175002> its an nvidia fx5600 or something
<r691175002> this is a really old computer
<Pelo> r691175002,  ahh
<underwatercow> I think it's pretty lame that removing gaim removes the ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto... does this make sense to anyone else?
<Pelo> r691175002,   menu > system > admin > restricted drivers thingy,   clikc on that once see if there is a better driver for you
<r691175002> ok
<zeus__> how can to install flash?
<Pelo> !flash  > zeus__  check pm window
<r691175002> how do you check to update drivers? there is only a close button
<theskunk> anybody here quite familiar with adding drives to an active LVM partition?
<alex_mayorga> hello all, someone to help me regain my gnome desktop?
<alex_mayorga> I'm stuck at the command line
<timewriter> :)
<gesus> Hi, I am trying to just list the names of directories and subdirectories on one of my drives, the command "ls -d /media/drive3/*" seems to be close to what i want, but how could i make that command also list subdirectories (I don't need any other info like date created or whatever) thanks everyone on this channel for always being so helpful, i love you :).
<timewriter> try /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pelo> r691175002,  I donT' knwo I dont, have to use that feature,  if your hardware requires a restricted driver it installs it , if not you have to do it manualy
<Flannel> gesus: add -R
<r691175002> ok
<timewriter> if it doesnt start u may have some problems with X
<alex_mayorga> gesus, add -R
<lecaros> hi guys
<Pelo> !nvidia > r691175002   also try these instructions  check your pm windows
<SpeakerMania> Should I bother with trying to get my dial-up modem working? I get high speed on the 22
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: people that doesn't know that root password for mysql-server is empty and they cannot just apt-get install mysql-server phpmyadmin and log to web interface
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: they need to look into readme or internet to find that they need to set this password manually from commandline
<r691175002> thanks
<lecaros> i'm looking for some help to install *buntu in a PowerPc, Performa 6200cd, any experience?
<underwatercow> is there an IRC client that can be used from the terminal?
<gesus> Flannel, alex_mayorga, the command ls -dR /media/drive3/* returns the same as just -d...
<wastrel> gesus:  find /media/drive3/ -type d
* lecaros is from ubuntu-cl LoCo :D
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  if you want internet in the mean time I would consider it
<telejedi> underwatercow: bitchx
<SpeakerMania> I was told it wouldn't work by countless people.
<gesus> wastrel, NICE THANKYOU!!
<alex_mayorga> gesus, ls -lR
<underwatercow> telejedi: lol, what's with the name?
<gesus> thanks again #ubuntu :)
<chump> SpeakerMania: maybe be patient and wait then ;) what's you modem by the way ?
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  I wonT' know how to set it up but I assume it should be possible
<SpeakerMania> U.S. Robotics fax modem with 92.
<SpeakerMania> Hopeless, right?
<glacius> join #linux
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  I( think you have the same modem as me ( but i only use the fax)
<wastrel> i thought USR's were hardware modems
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: it's not about a command line it'a about lack of information, imho pkg should just ask for root password and that's all
<Pelo> SpeakerMania, check in the device manager first ,  look for you modem,  find the /dev/ttys?   address
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: I just wonder if is there any particular reason why it doesn't
<telejedi> underwatercow: coolest irc-client :-)
<chump> if the fax work why wouldn't he be able to get the internet ?
<timewriter> is there any working method of avoiding ddos attacks
<timewriter> using a firewall or some
<YNWA> Hi - does anyone have a laptop which have their media keys working?
<_RodrigoVB_> #ubuntu-es
<crdlb> timewriter: a really really big pipe :)
<mneptok> marcin_ant_: there is no guarantee that the root user installing the package is the root user (db admin) of mysql.
<timewriter> :))
<crdlb> other than that, not really
<timewriter> ill get an OC-192 in my yard then
<timewriter> i think it would be enough
<Pelo> SpeakerMania, are you still around ?
<SpeakerMania> Yeah, sorry.
<atarinox> is there a good, light app for taking desktop screens
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: LOL
<wastrel> SpeakerMania:  try wvdialconf
<crdlb> atarinox: using gnome?
<atarinox> crdlb: no, xfce
<cables> Is there any way to have vino run a script when someone connects?
<telejedi> YNWA: what do you mean by media-keys? open/close dvd, sound, brightness
<telejedi> ..
<mneptok> marcin_ant_: it's true
<Flannel> mneptok, spring into action!
<Flannel> ack.  sorry.
<YNWA> telejedi: like "email", "play/stop" kets
<Flannel> !mediakeys | YNWA
<YNWA> keys
<ubotu> YNWA: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<mneptok> Flannel: tease.
<YNWA> Flannel: I tried that, didn't work
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: sure but also there is no guarantee that mysql admin is superuser
<RobbieCrash> If I upgrade to Feisty, will it automatically update my drivers to the new nvidia ones that kill my xorg?
<Django84> hello
<mneptok> marcin_ant_: they don't have to be
<cute_bettong> !ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<YNWA> I don't think the system recognises those keys
<finer_recliner> join #ubuntu-ny
<Braddf0rd_> Hey, I'm changing my default OS from Ubuntu to Vista (Not my choice), Is "root" the default?
<marcin_ant_> mneptok: hmm reallu? just a moment I need to try if I can create root password for mysql from user acoount
<mneptok> marcin_ant_: mysqladimn -u root -p
<Braddf0rd_> In Grub*
<alex_mayorga> someone can help me connect to my access point from the command line?
<gesus> wastrel, one last thing. can i make all the stuff that returns print to a file or not?
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: does: iwlist <interface> scan    see it?
<wastrel> gesus:  you want to capture the output of the find into a file?
<gesus> wastrel, yep
<wastrel> add > filename
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, trying
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, how do I know what <interface> ??
<wastrel> find /somewhere/ -type d > filename
<cute_bettong> what do people mean when they say ubuntu isent't a real OS? i was talking to this guy when he said that...... isen't it a real os? O_o i mean it works and gets the job done has lots of nice eyecandy and nifty features
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: run: sudo iwconfig
<wastrel> cute_bettong:  they mean "i don't know what ubuntu is"
<cute_bettong> oh
<cute_bettong> i have used it for almost 3 years with good success
<crdlb> alex_mayorga:  and you will see eth1, ath0, wlan0, something like that
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, thanks
<mneptok> cute_bettong: thousands of babies every year suffer learning disabilities due to oxygen deprivation during delivery
<cute_bettong> the other os's gave me loads of problems becasue i coulden't figure them out ubuntu is uber easy ^_^
<cute_bettong> roflmao
<cute_bettong> haha
<cute_bettong> thats awesome
<dudeman1975> anyone have a clue on software raids and ubuntu
<Braddf0rd_> I'm changing my default auto-boot in Grub, I need to know what number indicates the boot #... can someone help?
<tschaka> gonna write this one down :D
<flowingfire> Hey everybody.  Does anybody know if there's an equivelant to Yahoo Widgets or Google Gadgets on Ubuntu?
<mneptok> flowingfire: gdesklets
<a5benwillis> How do I get ez_setup.py to work on Ubuntu?????
<dudeman1975> i have an asus k8vse eluxe and actually use the pata raid port for my raid array
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, Interface doesn't support scanning: resource temporarily unavailable
<flowingfire> mneptok: gdesklets? Thanks...
<flowingfire> mneptok: Where r u from?
<jonnyro> if i have completely borked my ubuntu install, upgrading via dist-upgrade to feisty
<wastrel> Braddf0rd:  see at the top of the file the "default 0" ?
<gesus> wastrel, thank you so much man you have saved me *hours* you rock
<mneptok> flowingfire: Montreal, QC
<Flannel> Braddf0rd_: In menu.lst, it's "default", starts from zero.  counting each entry
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: what wireless card, and what interface name did you use?
<jonnyro> is there anything i can do short of a complete reinstall
<jonnyro> apt-get -f install fixes nothing
<flowingfire> mneptok: Kewl.  I'm from Minnesota
<flowingfire> thx
<wastrel> gesus the command line is powerful :]   but complicated...
<sgtmattbaker> I am getting an error when trying to compile gnucash (I am following this walk-through http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Debian)  details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19070/
<mneptok> the command line is simple.
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/107864
<tschaka> im off to bed nn folks
<mneptok> so simple, anly a genius can understand all of it
<concept10> jonnyro, yes, describe you problem, fix the broken packages
<dfsfg> dfsfg
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, I used wlan0
<Pelo> jonnyro,   welcome to my world,   put your /home folder to a different partition and clean install you little heart out
<jonnyro> Pelo: that's what i figured
<dudeman1975> no help on raid drivers???
<gesus> THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE
<YNWA> sorry, my internet went nuts
<Pelo> gese you aer weilcome
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: is that card even natively supported?
<crdlb> do you use ndiswrapper?
<wastrel> another satisfied customer
<mneptok> turning off the <capslock> is all the thanks we need
* crdlb 's capslock is his <super> key now :)
<Munchkinguy> mneptok: Not that most people "understand all of" what they use these days.
<dudeman1975> anyone succesfully recognised a promise raid array on install??
<Pelo> SpeakerMania,  like this
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, it gets detected as wlan0 natively
<Vlada77> jel zna ovde neko srpski ?
<Pelo> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mneptok> .yu | Vlada77
<mneptok> !yu | Vlada77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: I really don't know anything about the chipset, check the forums
<Pelo> apparently not
<mneptok> !.yu | Vlada77
<mneptok> gah
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, the AP is not broadcasting SSID, do you know the command to associate?
<mneptok> no Serbian channel?
<YNWA> so - does anyone have any ideas on how to get shortcut keys like "email" and "web browser" to work? Keytouch doesn't work either
<Pelo> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Pelo> nope that's sweedish
<mneptok> Pelo: Srbija is still .yu
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: oh why?
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, thanks
<Pelo> !yu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> mneptok, maybe there isn'T wone
<Pelo> !sr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Django84> hi
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: why not turn that back on?
<Django84> i got a grub trouble
<crdlb> that doesn't provide any security anyway
<wastrel> sgtmattbaker:  looks like the configure failed(?)  "exit 0" is usually success.  if configure didn't complete ,makefiles weren't created, so no make.
<mneptok> !hr | Vlada77
<ubotu> Vlada77: za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<Pelo> Django84,  can you be a litle more specific ?
<Pelo> hr ?
<Django84> I fixed my menu.lst, but something is making it go to an old menu.lst
<mneptok> Croatia
<uni_> when i minimize any program or windo got close why this happend?
<sgtmattbaker> wastrel: so what is going on
<mneptok> (close enough, i hope)
<Flannel> Django84: How did you 'fix' it?
<Vlada77> Im have problem to install qmail -> ubuntu lst
<Django84> ok i reinstalled xp
<Django84> ang grub was gone
<Django84> i googled around and burned a SupergrubDisk iso
<Flannel> !enter | Django84
<ubotu> Django84: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wastrel> sgtmattbaker:  no idea.  that howto really makes you jump though hoops eh
<Django84> i used this and it worked, restored grub
<Pelo> !grub > Django84  I think you'll need to reinstall grub , chck your pm window for instruicons
<Flannel> Pelo: he just reinstalled grub
<sgtmattbaker> wastrel: I guess.. I have not ever actually successfully compiled a program from source
<Pelo> Flannel, sorry I'm lagging a bit
* Pelo will stop until he catches up 
<Gigs> I have a fresh install ubuntu 7.04 desktop, when I log into Gnome I get a gray box in the upper left corner and it hangs, like in this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/89022.  I checked and I can ping localhost, so that fix won't work for me.
<a5benwillis> How do I get ez_setup.py to work on Ubuntu?????
<BryanJK> why does Firefox keep crashing so much? I get this in Terminal ... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Django84> ok, when i select ubuntu i got error17. I edited menu.lst and tried to move partitions numbers and it worked, but when i reboot a few times using XP i got the same trouble.
<wastrel> what's ez_setup.py
<drif> anyone with a cure - I using putty & ubuntu and getting garbled characters when typing   or similar character
<Flannel> drif: Make sure it set PuTTy to use utf-8
<drif> locally no probs
<mneptok> drif: tell puTTY to use UTF-8
<Django84> so I think something is making it go to an old menu.lst. Or something is modifyng order of menu.lst partitions
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, is there a wireless IRC channel ?
<drif> flannel & mneptok: 5am here :D evidently something slips from your mind.. thanks guys
<Flannel> drif: also, make sure (if you use them) that screen and irssi are set to utf8
<drif> flannel: using screen as we speak - works ok after setting putty up
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: I think this is the right channel for your kind of question
<crdlb> I don't know of one
<telejedi> ubuntu: coolest linux ever! 8)
<bieb> Hey Flannel.. Long time no see.. how ya been?
<lecaros> i'm looking for some help to install *buntu in a PowerPc, Performa 6200cd, any experience?
<Nemes> a5benwillis, ez_setup.py is a python file. I think that you need to run "python ez_setup.py" in order to run it.
<Flannel> bieb: doing fine. yourself?
<bieb> not bad at all
<bieb> Any good projects going on?
<sgtmattbaker> linux
<Pelo> lecaros, it should be easy enough, it's a live cd , you just need an unallocated partion on a drive,  or did you hve a specific issue ?
<BlackDalek> What is the key combination to exit from GParted when I have no mouse connected?
<Parmenion> guys, has anyone experienced terminal errors moving from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop?
<Django84> Flannel can u help me?
<Pelo> BlackDalek, alt-F4 should do it
<PinkFloyd> Is there a terminal command to show disk usage?
<Parmenion> damn . i hate lag
<a5benwillis> Nemes: I tried to run it (to install hellahella) and it wont run..
<bieb> PF.. du
<PinkFloyd> bieb, thanks
<bieb> np
<PinkFloyd> bieb: It says 24...
<PinkFloyd> bieb: are the more parameters?
<bieb> try du -h
<Django84> isnt this channel for support
<PinkFloyd> bieb: ok
<PinkFloyd> bieb: Now it says 24K
<PinkFloyd> I know there's more than that
<bieb> one sec
<PinkFloyd> I just installed several hundred MB worth of stuff on it
<Nemes> a5benwillis, do you have the python interpreter installed?
<telejedi> PinkFloyd: 24 is the answer!
<timewriter> how do i install GTK engine ?
<BlackDalek> Ok... I asked the wrong question - GParted is already exited - what I meant was how do I exit the Gnome Partition Editor GUI shell and reboot the computer? ( the computer was booted from the GParted CD)
<Pelo> Django84,  the ppl in this channel are all voluntieer users who share their time and knowledge to thelp other users,   we donT, knwo everything , we can only help you if we have knowldege of your problem
<wastrel> timewriter:  apt-cache search gtk-engines
<wastrel> timewriter:  if the one you want is listed, just install normally
<BlackDalek> Ok... I asked the wrong question - GParted is already exited - what I meant was how do I exit the Gnome Partition Editor GUI shell and reboot the computer? ( the computer was booted from the GParted CD) ... keeping in mind I have no mouse connected, so am looking for the key combination to do this
<jbernhardt> BlackDalek: Just use the Ubuntu cd to boot up the Ubuntu Live OS from CD and use gparted from there
<lecaros> pelo, i need first to backup some information
<Pelo> BlackDalek,  sudo reboot
<Django84> ok, im so novice and i taught that this was a common problem Ubuntu
<lecaros> BTOH that computer has not NIC
<Pelo> lecaros,  I suggest you use the os already isntalled to do that,   and run a defrag if you have to
<bieb> PinkFloyd. du will give you a list of the directories and their size, df -h will tell you what size each volume and how much is used
<timewriter> thanks
<lecaros> yeah, but hasn't cd recorder
<PinkFloyd> ah ok
<PinkFloyd> thanks
<lecaros> pelo yeah, but hasn't cd recorder
<timewriter> i want to install Aurora Gtk Engine
<Pelo> Django84, ok I have a solution to your problem
<Pelo> lecaros,  hold on
<alex_mayorga> crdlb, do you know how do I enable the wlan interface, it says disabled in lshw
<timewriter> there are many engines listen
<timewriter> listed*
<timewriter> which one should i use
<Pelo> Django84,  the change you made using the grub menu editor is temporary, you need to make it permanent by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BlackDalek> jbernhardt, Pelo - the problem is I am alread booted into the Gparted CD, and I'm trying to get out of it without a mouse. I can't click on the shutdown Icon or workout how to highlight it... or anything else on the screen. Do I have no choice but to switch off the power to the computer or press the reset switch?
<crdlb> alex_mayorga: I don't have a clue; as I said, I am unfamiliar with the chipset, sorry
<jbernhardt> BlackDalek: sudo shutdown -r
<wastrel> timewriter:  it appears that ubuntu doesn't provide a package for the aurora engine
<Pelo> BlackDalek,  this is the live cd ?  just turn off the computer
<timewriter> i found it on gdm-look.org
<alex_mayorga> anyone using acx11 wireles in feisty??
<Pelo> lecaros, ok lets see how many hdd doyou have on this computer ?
<wastrel> timewriter:  you'll probably have to download the aurora engine and compile it yourself
<BlackDalek> jbernhardt I have no terminal
<timewriter> i see
<telejedi> BlackDalek: sudo shutdown -h now
<jbernhardt> BlackDalek: to pull up a terminal press ctr+alt+f1
<Pelo> BlackDalek,  this is the live cd ?  just turn off the computer
<jbernhardt> t switch?
<lecaros> pelo 1gb app
<timewriter> indeed
<Django84> Pelo, I already edited menu.lst from a live cd and it worked fine entering Ubuntu a few times, but then something changes partitions order inside menu.lst and i get for result error 17
<jbernhardt> 22:45 < Pelo> BlackDalek,  this is the live cd ?  just turn off the computer
<jbernhardt> 22:45 < jbernhardt> t switch?
<alex_mayorga> the linksys WPC54G v2 in particular
<crdlb> BlackDalek: if ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work, try the magic sysrq button
<timewriter> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<Django84> im thinking in doing a booteable GRUB diskette
<gilda> error 17 from grub is usually a bad declaration of fs type in the fstab / menu.lst
<lecaros> pelo but it hasn't cd recorder, nor eth card
<Django84> perhaps that will work as a temporary patch
<Pelo> Django84, ok,  you need to figure out the partitons again  (hd0,0) where hdA,B A is the hdd, B is the partions,   the numbering starts with 0 for the first
<dfischer> please help, i have an acer travelmate 8104 with feisty, and the fan is always on, and it eates all my battery in a whyle, cpufreq is worling fine, may be is the dsdt, please help
<BlackDalek> pelo ok, I can find no way to get a terminal from this gparted live cd.. none of the suggested key combinations do anything. turning off the computer must be the only way out.
<z0rz> I have a dual head nvidia card (1 vga out and 1 dvi). I have the Nvidia driver installed from nvidia's website. I have dual head working, but the secondary monitor (connected to the VGA port) is detected as CRT.  I give it the resolution of 1440x900 but for some reason my card is outputing at a different resolution (although when I screen shot it, it's at the right res).  It also does this with my ATI card.  (Same scenario) How can I fix this so that my moni
<crdlb> timewriter: sudo apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines-
<crdlb> timewriter: sudo apt-get build-dep gtk2-engines
<crdlb> no -
<timewriter> lets try
<Pelo> lecaros, can you still boot the OS installed on the computer ?
<PloneDude> hi guys...how to change an application running on the foreground to switch to the background
<dfischer> please help, i have an acer travelmate 8104 with feisty, and the fan is always on, and it eates all my battery in a whyle, cpufreq is worling fine, may be is the dsdt, please help if someone can send me a private for help i woud be agreed
<crdlb> that will install all the -dev pkgs
<lecaros> pelo yes, it still booting
<timewriter> good
<timewriter> working
<matthew1429> anyone using wine in here? winehq is asleep :)
<jbernhardt> BlackDalek: If you are having trouble with the Gparted cd, use the ubuntu live cd and run gparted in administration -> gparted
<wastrel> libgtk2.0-dev
<eg_linux> hi
<Zwei> hi
<Pelo> dfischer,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty check for fancontrol
<matthew1429> just trying to find out what I need to do to install ie6 and flash8 on my wine so I can watch the debate on msnbc... or do I even have to
<timewriter> i might need them all wastrel
<Zwei> Does anyone care to help me with a partitioning problem I seem to be getting?
<Pelo> lecaros,  and you do not have anyway of backup your data ?  no usb thumb drive ? nothing ?
<jbernhardt> Zwei: what is the problem
<crdlb> matthew1429: flash9 is available for linux
<matthew1429> This product requires Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 with Microsoft Media Player 10 and Macromedia Flash 6 or higher versions, or Mozilla Firefox 1.5 with Macromedia Flash 8, or Safari 2.0.4 with Macromedia Flash 8. To download these free software applications, click the links below and follow the on-screen instructions.
<matthew1429> whoops
<jbernhardt> crdlb: the browser could require IE
<matthew1429> that should have been pastebinned
<wastrel> timewriter:  up to you :] 
<matthew1429> sorry
<timewriter> :)
<lecaros> pelo nothing, there isn't usb
<crdlb> that's what useragent spoofing is for
<eg_linux> from where ubuntu is come ??
<eg_linux> from France?
<dfischer> Pelo: its not the fan it overheats
<matthew1429> actually... I have a better version
<Pelo> lecaros,   how many partions on this hdd at the moment ?
<lecaros> pelo computer has only a modem plug
<matthew1429> 1.5...
<PloneDude> eg_linux: south africa
<lecaros> pelo only 1
<Zwei> Well, right now, I'm running Ubuntu off the DVD.  I've been trying to install it, but I understand I have to partition my hard drive to do so.  When I partition during the installation, it gives me an error saying that the partition failed.
<matthew1429> according to that message I should be able to pass their compatibility test
<crdlb> matthew1429: do you have flash9 installed?
<lecaros> _rodrigovb_ que otro puerto tiene el pc? serial algo?
<PloneDude> hi guys...how to change an application running on the foreground to switch to the background
<Pelo> dfischer,  there is also a section for cpufreq
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, wait
* matthew1429 scratches head, how do I check?
<matthew1429> <---- still wet behind ears
<jbernhardt> Zwei: try using GParted under system -> administration -> gparted on the live cd
<matthew1429> crdlb: I'm using feisty
<jbernhardt> Zwei: then resize your partition to free some space for ubuntu
<matthew1429> with medibuntu
<dfischer> Pelo cpufeq is working, but it heat anyway
<matthew1429> I presume it's update
<jbernhardt> Zwei: or just try defragging
<Pelo> lecaros,  ok so the only solution you have atm is to resize your original partition,  create a new one,  move your data to the new partition
<eg_linux> PloneDude: what ?
<crdlb> matthew1429: about:plugins
<crdlb> type that in the browser
<Zwei> Okay.  I'll try that now.
<eg_linux> PloneDude:  r u sure?
<lecaros> pelo, do you know some tool to do that in a mac?
<Pelo> dfischer,  check the forum for overheat,  it's the best suggestion I have,  I dont, have a laptop myself
<timewriter> ok its in
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, serial si
<lecaros> ok
<Pelo> lecaros,  gparted in the live cd should be able to do it but resizing a partition is always risky which is why we tell ppl to backup first
<matthew1429> :/ i have flash 9 and a windows media player 10 compatible player for totem
<Zwei> I don't see gparted.  Do you mean Gnome Partition Editor?
<matthew1429> I meet all of the requirements but it won't let me watch videos
<jbernhardt> Zwei: yes
<lecaros> pelo ppl?
<matthew1429> blasted msnbc
<jbernhardt> Zwei: make sure you have important stuff backed up first
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, preguntale si es posible instalar el HD en un case de pc
<crdlb> matthew1429: you can try spoofing your useragent string
<z0rz> I have a dual head nvidia card (1 vga out and 1 dvi). I have the Nvidia driver installed from nvidia's website. I have dual head working, but the secondary monitor (connected to the VGA port) is detected as CRT.  I give it the resolution of 1440x900 but for some reason my card is outputing at a different resolution (although when I screen shot it, it's at the right res).  It also does this with my ATI card.  (Same scenario) How can I fix this so that my moni
<jbernhardt> Zwei: if I were you, I would try defragmenting first
<Pelo> lecaros, boot your original OS ,   delete as much as you can , run defrags and checkdisk or whatever you have in mac and then you can proceed
<jbernhardt> Zwei: and then installing ubuntu
<Raiders32> Plonedude:  on the command line type CTRL-Z then bg
<PloneDude> eg_linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<crdlb> matthew1429: there are firefox extensions that do it
<Pelo> lecaros,  ppl = people
<timewriter> and how do i install the gtk themes now ?
<matthew1429> okay, I'll check for that
<matthew1429> thanks
<matthew1429> again... the community is great
<dfischer> Pelo i have looked up a lot for information i have 3 years using linux, but with this new laptop i have stoped for 4 mounths, im bored of windows, but it seems like i have to use it
<matthew1429> I have yet to come to an unanswered problem
<Zwei> Ahh.  The hard drive I'm trying to partition has Windows XP and I want to dual boot, so is there a way to avoid having to erase the hard drive?
<timewriter> indeed
<lecaros> pelo ok :)    do you know if it's possible to plug that hdd (mac) in an external ide case?  AFAIK is an ide hdd
<matthew1429> and I keep meeting these darned helpful people
<timewriter> hooray
<matthew1429> that take their own time to help a total stranger
<dfischer> Pelo: may be its the dsdt, but feisty dont have dsdt support
<matthew1429> for no personal gain
<dfischer> pelo hoy can I see if its loaded?
<matthew1429> here's to the community!
<Pelo> lecaros,  I have no expereince with macs
<lecaros> pelo ok, tks anyway
<Pelo> dfischer,  you can look in the system monitor the process should show
<lecaros> we'll work on it, and hope to generate documentation about it
<lecaros> pelo we'll work on it, and hope to generate documentation about it
<avenged56> does anyone know how to get all the buttons back on a logiteck mouse
<jbernhardt> avenged56: configure xorg
<PloneDude> Raiders32 : thanks...
<Pelo> zwei you can resize the partition,   back up your important data first
<Pelo> lecaros, best of luck
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, pregunstale ahora si sabe como montar particiones HFS en linux
<timewriter> i cant handle those engines
<avenged56> i did that but it just messed up everything
<avenged56> is that the only way?
<Chetwin> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zwei> I'm sorry.  I didn't catch anything.  Did someone answer my question?
<Pelo> zwei you can resize the partition,   back up your important data first
<samushka> is there anyway to have ubuntu install FROM a flash drive?
<CapriSkye> when i'm logged in to ssh, how do i copy a file to my local machine?
<lecaros> pelo tks again
<wastrel> CapriSkye:  you can use sftp
<Pelo> !install > samushka  check your pm window
<samushka> thx
<Zwei> Okay.  I'll do that first.
<matthew1429> CapriSkye: winscp is good too if you have a win computer
<CapriSkye> its not win
* CapriSkye makes sure he's in ubuntu channel
<mneptok> CapriSkye: sftp or scp
<CapriSkye> can i use scp?
<WesLappy> how does network manager know what devices? /etc/network/interfaces? if I add auto devicename\nifnace devicename inet dhcp it should find it?
<crdlb> CapriSkye: you can use scp from your local shell
<crdlb> to copy from the remote location to your computer
<samushka> pelo: i have a 512mb flash drive, is this good enough?
<mneptok> WesLappy: if you edit /etc/network/interfaces NetworkManager will cease to work
<WesLappy> mneptok: ah..
<wastrel> another reason to hate networkmanager
<Pelo> samushka, I wouldn'T know check out those links I gaive you they have all that info in it
<mneptok> wastrel: why? that's correct behavior.
<crdlb> network manager should integrate with the system
<blue_> how can I set VLC Player as standard aplication for media file's?
<matthew1429> crdlb: that worked :)
<lecaros> _rodrigovb_ ping
<crdlb> but that is the plan
<timewriter> hmm
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, pong
<timewriter> the nimbus theme
<timewriter> is marvellous
<Pelo> bleu pick a file, right click properties,  open with
<timewriter> those guys at sun made it
<lecaros> _rodrigovb_ no me lees los prv?
<timewriter> oio
<WesLappy> will network manager find my device called rausb0 or does it have to be listed in /etc/network/interfaces? or is it completely unrelated?
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, si, lei tu link
<Pelo> g'Night folks
<lecaros> _rodrigovb_ ok
<CapriSkye> scp hornbeck@192.168.1.103:/home/hornbeck/otherfile.txt .         which computer is 192 ip? remote? and where is . directory?
<blue_> yes, but can I do that automatically for all media files (like a list with file extension)
<rendo> apt-get install -f is the command for building libraries if they are missing correct?
<matthew1429> crdlb: actually user agent switch didnt work :(
<Pelo> blue not that I know of,  you need to do it for each file type
<Pelo> g'night folks
<blue_> k
<blue_> and in firefox, how do make VLC open en play all media files
<timewriter> anyone wants to try nimbus and blueprint ?
<Hamm_laptop> I was trying to install beryl on my desktop with the fglrx drivers and now myh computer will not boot into the login screen....
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: what video card?
<Hamm_laptop> does anhyone know how i can roll back to the default driver?
<_RodrigoVB_> lecaros, voy cerrando, hablamos despues
<lecaros> _rodrigovb_ ok ciao
<Hamm_laptop> ATI Technologies Inc RV280 {Radeon 9200 SE}
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org  (choose ati)
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: fglrx does not support your card in the first place
<blue_> I only get rhythmbox as an option for .pls files
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: and beryl works better with the default driver anyay
<crdlb> anyway*
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  (choose ati)
<crdlb> whoops
<crdlb> should be xorg not org
<a5benwillis> how can I force kill an app by PID?
<sethk> a5benwillis, kill ###
<a5benwillis> I tried sudo kill 'pid' but it doesnt kill it
<crdlb> a5benwillis: kill -1 pid, then try kill -9 pid
<mneptok> a5benwillis: ps aux/top/htop
<crdlb> kill -9 is the last resort
<sethk> a5benwillis, you can try -9, which doesn't require the program to cooperate
<crdlb> because it's not clean at all
<sgtmattbaker> I am getting an error when trying to compile gnucash (I am following this walk-through http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Debian)  details: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19070/
<blue_> how to add VLC Player to the "Open with..." list in firefox
<a5benwillis> thanks
<a5benwillis> 1 didnt work but 9 did
<blue_> I want to play pls files with VLC
<Hamm_laptop> crdlb: ty very much i'm about to reboot....
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: you used the fixed command?
* crdlb messed up
<timewriter> guys u should try the nimbus theme
<timewriter> honestly
<blastermaster> wich is the best podcatcher for linux?
<Chetwin> Hey all.  I uninstalled mplayer and the plugin and installed totem-xine, but firefox is still trying to use mplayer.  What do I do?
<crdlb> blastermaster: penguintv is nice
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, that's a nasty error.  did you do a partial build in this directory before, or is this a fresh build?
<blastermaster> I'll check it out is it on the repos?
<crdlb> Chetwin: install totem-mozilla
<crdlb> !info penguintv | blastermaster
<clouder`grr> Can anyone give me some pointers on how to beat the level Deadly Hole in X-Moto
<ubotu> blastermaster: penguintv: podcasts and video blogs for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.80-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 222 kB, installed size 1396 kB
<patbam> hi, feisty isn't seeing my external usb drives. any tips on where to start trying to figure out why?
<Chetwin> No such package
<blastermaster> ok thanks guys will install now
<crdlb> blastermaster: I would suggest trying the updated version at penguintv.sf.net if that doesn't work well
<crdlb> there are feisty debs
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: clean.. I followed everything on that wiki
<joselj> how can i change the ring password in network manager in feisty?
<blastermaster> ok thnx
<WesLappy> does /etc/network/interfaces drive a script?
<Chetwin> crdlb: Can't find that package
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, that's simply an error in the source.  Is it released, or a beta release?
<Nergar> is there another archive manager for gnome?? (hate k apps)
<crdlb> !info totem-mozilla
<ubotu> totem-mozilla: Totem Mozilla plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 64 kB
<timewriter> hmm
<crdlb> Nergar: you don't like file-roller?
<IceGuest_7> how do i config the gdm for a radeon
<timewriter> solaris is a mac wannabe ?
<sgtmattbaker> released.. that version is 2.0.2, the latest one is 2.1.2 or something
<timewriter> or viceversa
<Chetwin> I'm using 6.06
<sethk> timewriter, solaris is 20 years older than mac
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, use the newest released version
<LaNCeloT_RW> how do I start ubuntu without going direct to Xserver mode login? need to check some fails over here
<timewriter> then , mac is a solaris wannabe
<Nergar> crdlb, no, drag and drop doesn't work quite well
<crdlb> Nergar: you could use squeeze or xarchiver from xfce
<timewriter> im looking at the original solaris background images
<crdlb> those are gtk+
<Braddf0rd_> Can someone tell me how to change the Max Screen resolution to something over 1024x768? I have a wide screen so this is no good for me.
<timewriter> they are mac alike
<crdlb> Braddf0rd_: video card?
<sethk> timewriter, well, not precisely.  the mac is built on BSD UNIX.  solaris is built on system V UNIX which is a generation later than BSD
<timewriter> hm
<timewriter> im lost :)
<Xenguy> LaNCeloT_RW: you could apt-get 'rcconf', then configure gdm not to start at boot
<timewriter> well , the platform doesnt matter in this issue
<Braddf0rd_> crdlb, No, Intel Integrated 940
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xenguy, ok, I 'll try this
<crdlb> Braddf0rd_: that's a video card :),  use 915resolution
<sethk> timewriter, I was going to say, the antecedents don't necessarily matter to you.
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: but I don't know if it will work when compiling it with aqbanking.  that wiki seemed pretty clear.. :-/
<crdlb> !info 915resolution | Braddf0rd_
<timewriter> indeed
<ubotu> braddf0rd_: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Nergar> crdlb, where do i get squeeze?
<timewriter> they say solaris is the most advanced os on the planet
<eck> sethk: solaris is a BSD derivative...
<timewriter> is that tru ?
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, the wiki is clear, but the code is broken.
<timewriter> true*
<sethk> eck, no
<patbam> when i attach a usb external harddrive, it shows up as /media/SEAGATE, but the dir is empty
<crdlb> Nergar: check out squeeze.xfce.org
<sethk> eck, solaris is system V
* crdlb thinks that's right
<sethk> eck, there was an earlier version of solaris that was bsd
<Nergar> crdlb, kk
<sethk> eck, but that's ancient history, solaris v4.  solaris v5 and newer is system V
<sethk> eck, and solaris v5 goes back to the early 90's.
<eck> sethk: ah, i see
<timewriter> anyway , this nimbus theme looks great
<timewriter> is the official solaris theme
<sethk> eck, I like system V.   Ubuntu uses the system V methodology for init and stuff in the /etc directory
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: but how do I follow the wiki with a new version.. there is no ./configure in there.. there is some weird dpkg-build bs ------- and a bunch of other stuff
<Braddf0rd_> Ubotu, do I "sudo apt-get install 915resolution"?
<SexyBoBo> what ftp server you guys recomend?
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, if it's a CVS version, then there is a step before the ./configure step.
<timewriter> Braddf0rd for ati ?
<Xenguy> SexyBoBo: vsftpd
<crdlb> Braddf0rd_: ubotu is a bot, but yes
<sgtmattbaker> proftpd
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, but that's usually only true if you pull via CVS
<FearMoth> Hi, how can I configure my Intel 3945ABG wireless to use WPA TKIP/PSK ?
<Xenguy> SexyBoBo: lean, secure
<Braddf0rd_> crdlb, K, I'm a nub,  thanks
<WesLappy> Anyone have a few minutes to help me get my wireless networking up and running? I have ralink2571 chip (rt73 driver from serialmonkey)
<eck> sethk: i'm looking at the solaris wikipedia page right now. it's nice they released a version called sun os and solaris, and then retroactively named one of the bsd releases solaris 1
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: I don't know if it is, I cant tell from the wiki
<timewriter> guys , this ubuntuguide.org , is maintained by the community ?
<SexyBoBo> any other opinions?
<crdlb> timewriter: yes, it's completely unofficial
<sethk> eck, yes, that's true.  It was originally called sun OS, before it became solaris 4.  I'd forgotten that.
<timewriter> :)
<crdlb> timewriter: I prefer wiki.ubuntu.com strongly over it though
<Xenguy> SexyBoBo: avoid wuftpd
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> i never knew about that website
<timewriter> bookmarking
<sethk> crdlb, wuftpd is fine as long as you don't mind having your machine open to invasion by the universe.
<matthew1429> i click on firefox and it says "starting firefox" and then disappears unless I click on the tab, then it will actually start firefox.  isn't that weird?
<SexyBoBo> will do i was planing on vsftpd (easy to install) just wondering if there is any better
<Xenguy> sethk: heh
<SexyBoBo> ty for your help
<timewriter> ubuntu runs great with 2gb of ram :)
<Xenguy> np
<sethk> timewriter, even vista runs great with 2 gb of ram  :)
<timewriter> indeed
<timewriter> :))
<timewriter> well , i had just 1gb , but i bought Gothic 3
<walkintome> hi all! I keep getting a segmentation fault while running evolution, gnome-system-monitor, and a few other apps. I dont know what is causing this behavior, but would really like to fix it.
<Chetwi1> I can't find the extra repos list
<timewriter> next morning i was at the store
<Begin9Now> hello there, I have installed Ubuntu Feisty Fawn on a Dell 260 with nVidia GeForce 2 MX, the screen is an Viewsonic 19" 16:9 ratio wide screen that can do 1440x900 at 60hz and nothing I did makes Ubuntu give that screen resolution. It defaults to 1280x1024. I installed the nVidia driver from Universe, tried to modify the xorg.conf but no success in the end. Has anyone been able to do the wide format in 1440x900 on Ubuntu 6.06 and up???
<timewriter> for another 1Gb
<timewriter> that game is insane
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: what should I do?  I need* to get gnucash working with OFX online banking compatibility
<sethk> Begin9Now, I have, although not on that exact nvidia card.  try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  when you get to the monitor section, select "medium" difficulty level.  You'll then be presented with all the resolutions/freqs that the installer thinks the card/monitor can handle.
<crdlb> Begin9Now: did you try using nvidia-settings?
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, all your choices are somewhat nasty.  We could try to see what's wrong with configure, but that can be a lengthy process.
<crdlb> Begin9Now: you should have used nvidia-glx, not -legacy
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, did you google, see if other people are seeing this problem, possibly have a fix?
<crdlb> if you used legacy, that could be the problem
<Begin9Now> yep, there is not much you can change, did use the legacy 96...driver
<timewriter> i wonder why the music producers are using mac and not solaris
<patbam> was there some change in policy on permissions on mounting external usb devices since dapper
<timewriter> or the movie producers
<patbam> cuz the drive i had worked then
<sgtmattbaker> anyone gonna see Spiderman 3
<crdlb> Begin9Now: yes the 96xx is correct
<crdlb> Begin9Now: try using nvidia-settings
<Xenguy> sgtmattbaker: definitely
<sgtmattbaker> it looks awesome
<Xenguy> sgtmattbaker: I enjoyed the other 2...
<Xenguy> sgtmattbaker: I'm a sucker for comics most of the time :-)
<sgtmattbaker> I would go see it tonight but I dont wanna see it before I go w/ my friend Sat
<timewriter> anyone knows if i can install fglrx control panel ?
<Ghiddo> okay
<sethk> timewriter, there's a prevailing thought that mac is the thing to use for music.  It isn't true, IMO, but it's a widespread belief.
<crdlb> !info fglrx-control
<ubotu> fglrx-control: Control panel for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 75 kB, installed size 344 kB
<crdlb> timewriter: ^^
<timewriter> yep
<Ghiddo> I apparently screwed something up while upgrading to Feisty
<timewriter> ive seen it on apt-cache search
<Begin9Now> which settings are you saying can be changed?
<crdlb> timewriter: are you using fglrx?
<timewriter> im a little mentally lagged
<timewriter> crdlb yes
<Ghiddo> can I step back in the recovery console
<crdlb> then why not?
<timewriter> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV530 [Radeon X1600] 
<matthew1429> i click on firefox and it says "starting firefox" and then disappears unless I click on the tab, then it will actually start firefox.  isn't that weird?\
<slim> where would i go for software specific help (obtained from a repository)??
<sethk> matthew1429, yes, it's weird.  officially weird.  :)
<sethk> slim, depends on what software
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: I guess I could do it by source and then do the other things that the wiki says
<slim> azeurus
<timewriter> crdlb u think i should install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<sethk> sgtmattbaker, worth a try.
<crdlb> timewriter: use the restricted manager
<IowaDave> slim: which software?
<awpti> damn, i still can't get prboom working right.
<jshriver> Anyone know how to use mencoder to create .rm files? I did it a year or so ago but forget the mencoder arguments to export to .rm
<jshriver> or ffmpeg
<awpti> locks up any time i hit the fire button :(
<crdlb> timewriter: that is your only option for 3d acceleration
<timewriter> enable the accelerator ?
<slim> software named "Azeurus"
<matthew1429> jshriver: I typed that in my reference
<matthew1429> lemme see
<timewriter> slim azureus is dodgy
<crdlb> timewriter: if you need 3d support you need to enable the restricted driver in the restricted manager
<crdlb> which is fglrx
<timewriter> i did
<timewriter> it asks for reboot
<crdlb> timewriter: then reboot
<timewriter> now u got to let me knooow
<timewriter> should i stay or should i gooo
<jshriver> matthew1429: I checked the mencoder docs.. didnt see anything and been googling for a while.. tons of page on how to convert .rm to divx or any other format, but not from x format to .rm
<levon> hello i have a question how do you kill a process i use to press ctrl + alt  + esc to brink up a skull then click
<jshriver> trying to convert some home videos in MOV to rm for use on the web
<slim> it was the best program on windows but using a microsoft product is no longer an option! so im pretty screwed then???
<matthew1429> jshriver: i know your pain
<matthew1429> i ended up finding a good google page
<matthew1429> but bear with me
<crdlb> jshriver: why real?
<matthew1429> I pasted the command to a text file
<phy3> slim, /join #azureus    maybe?
<slim> is that a channel?
<jshriver> small and quality isnt an issue... this is a 114meg MOV file, figured in RM it would only be about 5-10 megs
<Flannel> !azureus | slim
<ubotu> slim: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<phy3> yes
<jshriver> 8minute clip
<awpti> Hrm..
<crdlb> jshriver: there are many other formats much better than real
<eck> levon: the skull program is xkill, just create a keyboard shortcut for it
<jshriver> dont know of any other format that a windows user could use that is that small
<crdlb> jshriver: just use mpeg4
<levon> aww okay
<crdlb> at a low bitrate
<jshriver> hrm...
<slim> im not having a problem installing (ive been using the software for months)
<crdlb> ie xvid
<jshriver> but can it be used in Windows Media player? basically my mom only has access to the web where she works, and I know if I encode to rm she can view it on the webpage.
<levon> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b danlock2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<mrkrfdaf> if a usb drive that is formated with ext3 gets moved to another machine or new version of ubuntu will there be permision issues?
<abg> i was trying to make my terminal transparent, but not to the desktop background image, to windows directly behind it. can anyone give me a nudge in the right direction for how to set that up?
<Flannel> slim: ah.  Well, it ought to be fairly similar regardless of windows vs *nix.
<jshriver> mrkrfdaf: nope, but could be funky since it will have a different name associated with the number
<eck> mrkrfdaf: it depends if the UIDs match
<levon> need it to get wine to run nsfu woot thanks so much
<crdlb> jshriver: mencoder cannot encode real or wmv afaik
<slim> it just stopped working???? ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<crdlb> mpeg4 (in some form) is your best bet
<timewriter> oioi
<jshriver> Il try converting to avi mpeg4 then, and cross my fingers :) thanks
<Hamm_laptop> i still can't boot into linux
<catid> just reformatted a usb harddrive and now it's owned by root and my normal user account cannot edit it..  how do i fix this?
<Hamm_laptop> damn
<timewriter> i have a better resolution now
<mrkrfdaf> so how do i disable all permisions on the drive
<sethk> catid, which file system?
<slim> the least of my worries is that it was 92%done with a 4gb file
<mrkrfdaf> or set the allow for everyone?
<jshriver> btw have another question... I accidently ran grub-install /dev/hda1 instead of /dev/hda now I cant dual boot back into windows
<IowaDave> slim: I see online that some networks are clamping down on p2p traffic. could be your net?
<jshriver> any suggestions?
<catid> sethk: reiser4, compression plugin
<crdlb> abg: you need a composite manager
<eck> mrkrfdaf: add the drive to the new system and use a find command to fix the permissions once you know what they should be
<sgtmattbaker> sethk: I don't think this is gonna work.. that 2.0.5 source doesn't have a debian/rules file toe dit
<crdlb> abg: compiz, beryl, xfwm4, xcompmgr
<theconartist> azureus is crashing instantly after i start it, is this a common/known etch bug?
<slim> its the program it loads into the main window and then just closes itself
<jshriver> beryl is beautiful but buggy
<sethk> catid, you can use chown -R on the root directory to change the ownership of all the files.  Or you can do    chmod -R a+rw    on the root directory to change all files to read/write for all.
<slim> exactly conartist
<mrkrfdaf> but it shouldnt make my unaccesable?
<sethk> catid, you can of course also change it to read/write for group.
<catid> sethk: yes.. will that persist between mounts?
<IowaDave> slim: might check to see whether the download site supports rsync. if the dl halts, rsync can sometimes pick up where it left off.
<sethk> catid, yes
<catid> sethk: sweet, thanks
<crdlb> abg: if a composite manager is running when gnome-terminal starts, it will use real transparency
<slim> except ive been using it all day and then rebooted my comp and that was it...
<sethk> catid, on file systems with real permissions, things persist.  It's only faked out permissions (like on VFAT) that go away.
<slim> the program worked fine 60 mins ago
<abg> crdllb: and any one of those would do that for me?
<timewriter> crdlb i get that warning now
<Clinton__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<slim> and for thwe last week straight actually
<timewriter> with the restricted drivers in use
<timewriter> how du i get rif of it
<timewriter> do*
<crdlb> abg: any one of those composite managers would work, beryl/compiz is preferable though since they're 3d compositors
<slim> do all BitTorrent clients work like 'azeurus'
<Hamm_laptop> anyone know the command to reconfigure xorg.conf
<Hamm_laptop> to default
<eck> slim: how do you mean?
<Hamm_laptop> unistalling fglrx did not fix my problem :/
<sgtmattbaker> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abg> crdlb: alright, great. thank you very much
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: choose ati
<crdlb> like I said
<Clinton__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<slim> thats the only BitTorrent program ive ever used (and the best p2p) i always used limewire or kazaa so i just search in the program itself rather than on tthe net
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: use the -phigh or you will be bombarded with questions
<Flannel> !frostwire | slim
<ubotu> slim: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<slim> is it bittorrent??
<eck> slim: in that sense all the other bit torrent programs are like azureus
<theconartist> so nobody knows about the azureus problem?
<slim> because i have a reliable torrent resourse but i just need something to d/l the whole program after i have the torrent
<Xenguy> theconartist: but you're a con artist, I'm not going to believe that =)
<Hamm_laptop> thanks...rebooting now  ....
<burnerx> what is a good html/php editor ?
<theconartist> gedit
<Hamm_laptop> rofl
<Hamm_laptop> notepad
<cntb> 7.04 upgrade failed after retries - pls look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19074/
<slim> the newest windoze version of azeurus is great!!
<theconartist> im serious though
<Xenguy> burnerx: I guess vim is a bad suggestion? ;-)
<Hamm_laptop> HEY IT WORKED  TYTYTYTY ecK!!!
<burnerx> uh.... all valid... i was hoping for one with a nice GUI
<slim> but thats a whole MS having control over me thing i just wont do
<theconartist> gedit has syntax highlighting and snippets and stuff
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i get a bash script pormt for a root password
<theconartist> burnerx, what do you mean by a nice gui
<cntb> slim how relevant to ubuntu ?
<danlock2> burnerx Notepad++
<slim> im sorry
<Xenguy> burnerx:  nvu?
<slim> that azeurus problem was it
<burnerx> okay
<theconartist> danlock2, i thought that was windows only
<danlock2> theconartist.... i didn't think so, i'll check tho
<Xenguy> burnerx: not sure what level of php support is built in
<riddlebox> is there an easy way to setup an extra monitor, like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<slim> if some1 could suggest a good bittorrent ill qiut harrasing every1 :) thanx guys
<mrkrfdaf> Does fiesty fawn also do a profile migration for previous versions of ubuntu?
<vbabiy> hey guys i how can i have root clear out my trash i can't get it to clean it out in my account
<Hamm_laptop> ati radeon 9800 se     ......     should I just stick with the default driver if i want to use beryl?
<Xenguy> burnerx: check it out I guess; there is 'eclipse' too if you want enterprise level IDE, but could be overkill
<crdlb> riddlebox: if it's an nvidia card, nvidia-settings makes it easy
<crdlb> Hamm_laptop: yes
<Hamm_laptop> ok
<riddlebox> crdlb, it is a matrox card
<crdlb> no idea then
<burnerx> thanks Xenguy
<theconartist> burnerx, there is scite
<Xenguy> burnerx: np - bluefish is minimal, if you like that better
<theconartist> i personally still use gedit
<theconartist> jedit is good also
<danlock2> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/nppLinux.php
<vbabiy> how can i have root clear out my trash i can't get it to clean it out in my account
<Xenguy> burnerx: quanta too
<slim> any suggestions for a good bittorrent client or should i just pick one??
<eck> cntb: it's probably ok to just disable backports for now, there isn't anything in it atm anyway
<mrkrfdaf> ktorrent is the best on ubuntu
<burnerx> i'll use gedit first
<crdlb> slim: deluge for gui, rtorrent for cli
<Xenguy> slim: you probably need a blocklist also; azureus has that
<Xenguy> slim: heavy-weight tho
<Xenguy> slim: java
<eck> vbabiy: as root: rm -rf ~your_username/.Trash/*
<vbabiy> eck: i do that but i still gut a ton of .ram files in there and no idea what they are
<Flannel> eck, vbabiy, no.  ~yourusername is wrong.  Either, /home/username/ or ~
<yell0w> eck,  ~ is already home folder
<drif> slim: running torrentflux on my monitorless server - although might not be what you're looking for
<eck> yes, but as root you must use ~usernmae to get to someone else's homedir
<slim> ok thanx alot guys , sorry im still only a week into linux/ubuntu and its still taking some getting used to, you have all been very helpful thank you
<Xenguy> aye
<yell0w> eck, i believe root's ~ is /root
<vbabiy> hey eck do you know if its possible to have a bash script bring up the gnome sudo prompt
<Xenguy> yell0w: yep
<vbabiy> yell0w: yeah
<eck> yell0w: yes, but someone else's home directory is ~username
<sethk> yell0w, eck, correct, root's $HOME is /root
<sethk> eck, that's c shell syntax.  ~ is the home directory, not ~username
<eck> sethk: no, read the section on tilde expansion in the bash man page
<eck> ~ is _your_ home directory
<sethk> eck, well, don't get personal, now  :)
<eck> haha
<yell0w> @_@
<Xenguy> sethk: depends on the user I expect
<yell0w> geez how hard is it to do /home/...
<jerky> vbabiy: gnome-sudo should do that
<a5benwillis> Guys, why wont muyth play an avi file?
<Xenguy> yell0w: never! :-)
<dibblego> every time I edit a text file (vi/gedit), I try to remove the newline (0x10) at the very end, it comes again; why can't I have a file without a newline at the end?
<vbabiy> jerky:  thanks
<sethk> yell0w, well, the point is that it isn't always /home, and the shell will use the configuration to find out where a user's home actually is.
<Xenguy> a5benwillis: vlc
<a5benwillis> Trying to play a downloaded movie.. but it just flashes "loading" real fast and goes away
<mneptok> vbabiy: you want gksudo
<a5benwillis> Xenguy: So I need to change the player?
<sethk> dibblego, you can if you use an editor that doesn't force this.  vi and gedit force it because the gnu compilers get really bitchy if it isn't there in a source file.
<dibblego> sethk, any suggestions?
<Xenguy> dibblego: ^M  ?
<hurt> !kde
<dibblego> no, it is a single 0x0A character
<zilly66> is ubuntu studio just ubuntu feisty with lots of necessary packages built in?
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Xenguy> a5benwillis: try vlc; you might like it
<dibblego> Xenguy, no, it is a single 0x0A character
<sethk> dibblego, you can write a program to do it easily enough.  why do you care?
<Xenguy> dibblego: nfc
<BungaDunga> greetings... anyone want to help me figure out partitioning?
<dibblego> sethk, because I am doing difference compression and I want to know my exact input
<timewriter> i wonder if solaris can handle Jmicron
<cholera> if my printer is not supported in ubuntu, what are my options for finding a way for it to work
<ghost> does anyone know where i can find doc about how to set up ubuntu to authenicate windows
<dibblego> cholera, VMWare + Windows
<Flannel> zilly66: something like that... yeah.  Ask in #ubuntu-studio
<sethk> dibblego, ok.  let me see ...
<eck> ghost: using AD?
<BungaDunga> gparted only sees one 74 GiB unallocated partition...
<sethk> dibblego, I vaguely recall a configuration option for it, but I'm not sure whether it was vim, or another vi, or even emacs.  let me check the man page.
<BungaDunga> I have, as far as I know, two partitions on one drive, one taking up almost all of it
<ghost> i am trying to get away from my win2k3 server and use unix as my PDC to windows
<dibblego> sethk, emacs seems to have removed it for me, thanks
<BungaDunga> the other is tiny, 4GB and I want to install Ubuntu to it
<eck> ghost: you can use pam + ldap to do it if you are using AD to do authentication, afaik you cannot do it with old nt style domains
<majd> what command do i use to get the version of ubuntu i'm using?
<eck> majd: lsb_release -a
<BungaDunga> arright, nevermind it's two HDs that Windows sees as one
<ploom> BungaDunga, could it be that you have more than one disk?
<majd> eck, thanks
<ploom> BungaDunga, you have a hardware raid?
<ghost> eck, i am not using any nt domains, just want to get away from ms as a server and go plain unix as a PDC and my winxp as the desktop
<BungaDunga> I believe so, my C is like 150 GB and D is like 4
<ghost> eck, i heard it can be done but i have to setup samba and possibly kerbos
<aoeuhtns-> anybody know why X uses 800x600 even though 1024x768 is the only option in xorg.conf?
<a5benwillis> Xenguy: Nope, changing to VLC didnt work either
<BungaDunga> and I'd like to install Ubuntu to what shows up as D in Windows.
<a5benwillis> guess I'll get it working outside of myth first.
<zwh> hi everybody
<majd> damn..i cant find any good tutorials on installing subversion...it can't be as easy as apt-get install subversion...
<majd> oh..on dapper
<a5benwillis> majd: Thats it. simple
<majd> how would it know where my code is?
<a5benwillis> sudo apt-get install subversion
<a5benwillis> what code?
<sethk> majd, similar to CVS.  CVS uses an environment variable, CVSROOT
<cholera> dibblego: have you heard of turboPrint, it's not free but vmware does not seem to work with cannon i9xxx
<ploom> BungaDunga, i can not help you about getting the array to work (in case you really have that two disk raid or something), but please dont bother touching the disks separately
<majd> sethk, i've never used either =\
<riddlebox> crdlb, if I do a fresh install will feisty see that I have my regular graphics card, and this new matrox card?
<BungaDunga> right, that'd screw everything up.
<ExxonValdeez> anyone done any screencasting with beryl?
<sethk> majd, ok.  most subversion users are using it partly because, if you know how to use CVS, you know how to use subversion also.
<a5benwillis> majd: Are you just trying to get subversion installed?
<crdlb> riddlebox: afaik there's not automated way to set up Xinerama
<majd> a5benwillis, yeah...but i found a cool site that shows how to configure it
<crdlb> you have to do it by hand
<a5benwillis> majd: OPen synaptic... search for subversion
<vbabiy> hey where would be the best place to store my custom scripts
<a5benwillis> ah
<majd> a5benwillis, i'm using ssh
<sethk> majd, the answer to your question is that there is a root repository directory, and then specific projects have a name, called I believe a module name in the docs.
<majd> so apt-get install subversion
<vbabiy> so all user can run them
<majd> already did it
<a5benwillis> majd: enabled X?
<crdlb> vbabiy: /usr/local/bin/ ?
<eck> ghost: i haven't had to do it myself, but i believe you can do it with just pam + ldap, which would be easier than doing the whole kerberos thing
<timewriter> lol super nintendo emulator
<vbabiy> thanks
<a5benwillis> majd: If you already installed it whats wrong?
<lxuser> some know why gnomebaker takes too long to copy a dvd as a image, with k3b is fast, using now 7.04 feisty
<sethk> majd, then it's installed.  Check out a howto about CVS.
<majd> sethk, ok, but i'm already working on a project, is it possible to just change the root svn directory to that?
<atrus> my mouse appears to be using the lmpcm_usb driver. How can i tell it not to, that is, to just use the regular hid support?
<majd> a5benwillis, i don't know how to configure it
<timewriter> does this ps1 emulator work ?
<sethk> majd, yes, you can set the environment variable to point anywhere you like.
<eck> ghost: see this, for example http://adminspotting.net/articles/windows/Linux-and-Active-Directory.html
<a5benwillis> by installing from the repository its already configured
<majd> a5benwillis, to /var/www/ ?
<a5benwillis> you could remove it and get the source from apt
<cholera> are there other solutions for getting a printer driver thats not supported in ubuntu. TurboPrint is not free and I don't think vmware will work
<sethk> a5benwillis, he doesn't mean subversion source.  subversion is a source code control system.
<a5benwillis> majd: Its going to download the files in whatever folder youre in when you execute it
<jersht> wow
<a5benwillis> majd: Is that what you want to control?
<ExxonValdeez> beryl and screencasting? i have used a few apps to record but am having a tough time using ffmpeg to convert the vids to a smaller size
<keram> hello
<keram> i have apache, apache2, and php5
<Parmenion> hi
<jersht> ubuntu is so user friendly and easy to use - I just pop the CD into my nvidia based system and ... OOPS
<a5benwillis> Why did it get SO busy in here all of a sudden???
<keram> and when i try to run a php file it tries to downlaod it
<Parmenion> a5benwillis: :P
<kintaro0e> hi guys..is there a tool that will monitor you client desktop who are downloading too much files and consumes bandwidth?
<jersht> NO UBUNTU FOR YOU!
<keram> how do i make the server run the php files?
<Parmenion> 1154 users her
<sethk> a5benwillis, I was assuming he wants to be a server, not a client, but it's more likely he wants to be a client.
<Flannel> keram: you need libapache2-mod-php5
<Flannel> keram: well, for apache2 anyway.
<majd> a5benwillis, to be honest, AFAIK, svn lets you keep backups of code history when you commit...so that's all i want to do...just commit and rollback ( i think that's what it's called)
<a5benwillis> sethk: Ah, I have no idea how to do that. GOOGLE time lol
<majd> because sometimes i make a change and i want to go back
<Parmenion> guys ... my xubuntu alternate install disc is borking on me
<keram> ah okay
<Parmenion> which really sucks
<jersht> ugh
<jersht> how do I boot into CLI
<a5benwillis> Is it morning in the UK or something?
<sethk> majd, you want to look at RCS then
<Parmenion> something about bsd-utils being unclean
<majd> RCS?
<majd> is that a different versioning system?
<jersht> I need to boot without GUI to load nvidia blah blah
<sethk> majd, you only need something like CVS or subversion for a project with multiple developers
<Parmenion> a5benwillis: its 1156am in singapore :P
<a5benwillis> time for bed here lol
<ghost> eck, it looks like is still wants you to have a AD on the network which is something i am trying to get away from.
<majd> sethk, i see
<Flannel> Parmenion: verify md5, burn at 4x, then check the CD
<a5benwillis> 1156pm
<sethk> majd, RCS is the source code control system underlying CVS.
<mneptok> jersht: just switch to a different TTY
<sethk> majd, it has check in, check out, you can check out an old version, roll back, what you want to do.
<ghost> eck, but if it is the only way then i may have to keep it running just to assist in authenicating
<Parmenion> Flannel: md5 is verified, already burnt it at 4x ... now going to check the cd
<majd> sethk, ok perfect...and if i have other devs working on the same project, then i'd need subversion?
<eck> ghost: you can host openldap on a linux box and make it look like AD
<majd> what's the difference?
<sethk> majd, it's really quite easy.  after you install, the check in program is "ci" and the check out program is "co".
<UnluckyMike> Parmenion: what od are you burning the cd from
<mneptok> jersht: and nVidia driver issues are a social problem, not technical
<keram> Flannel, i'm also having some trouble starting the apache2 service
<UnluckyMike> *os
<keram> Flannel, i had apache and apache2 installed, but only apache was running and apache2 wouldnt start
<sethk> majd, yes.  cvs or subversion adds things like merging multiple changes, updating your code to reflect other people's changes, etc.
<Flannel> keram: that's because apache is already listening on port 80, most likely.
<ghost> eck, thats an idea, how do i set that up to work
<keram> ah
<Flannel> keram: that's correct.
<keram> Flannel, so i should remove apache and delete /etc/apache/ ?
<Parmenion> UnluckyMike: windows XP :P the only other box next to my target system which has a wired connection
<mneptok> majd: have you not decided on an RCS system?
<majd> sethk, oh wow...that's pretty intense
<majd> mneptok, no i just found out about it
<vbabiy> what packages is it that allows you to right click and say open terminal here
<mneptok> majd: /join #bzr
<sethk> majd, don't worry about it to start with.  :)
<Flannel> keram: no.  Don't delete /etc/apache, the package manager will do that for you.  Remove apache, and apache-common, and purge them (or complete removal via synaptic), that'll remvoe /etc/apache
<mneptok> majd: you want to know about Bazaar before you choose CVS (blech) or svn
<UnluckyMike> Parmenion: someone else was having this problem, try to google alex feinman iso recorder, or something like that
<sethk> majd, bzr is a newer alternative to RCS that I've heard some good things about
<Parmenion> UnluckyMike: any suggestions for burning software which give more fine-grained control ?
<Parmenion> ok thanks mike
<crdlb> !info nautilus-open-terminal | vbabiy
<SexyBoBo> is there a gtkradiant built for ubuntu in any repositories?
<jersht> I have 3 choices - generic, generic recovery mode, and memtest86 .... how do I get to a CLI ?
<vbabiy> thanks crdlb
<keram> Flannel, okay
<mneptok> majd: no one chooses cvs these days. they only have it thrust upon them.
<majd> sethk, mneptok, i just remembered, i was referred to bazaar a while ago, but i never thought much of it...thanks a lot..i'll setup it up now (looks like they have good docs)
<jersht> do I need +v to talk ?  Can anyone see this ?
<Flannel> jersht: yes
<jersht> oh ok good.
<keram> Flannel, is there a way of doing that through the command line?
<jersht> I have 3 choices - generic, generic recovery mode, and memtest86 .... how do I get to a CLI ?
<wims> anyone have an idea on how i can access my ext3 and ntfs partitions from within vmware ?
<eck> ghost: look for the samba documentation. basically you put the information in an ldap store and tell samba to get the user data from ldap, and samba looks like AD to the windows clients
<mneptok> majd: Canonical is responsible for both Ubuntu and Bazaar ;)
<Parmenion> ok UnluckyMike if the thing borks again, ill use iso recorder
<Flannel> jersht: Boot generic, then hit ctrl-alt-f1, and you'll get to a terminal
<crdlb> jersht: recovery will give you a root command line
<majd> mneptok, oh i think that's how i found out about it
<keram> how do you purge theM/
<jersht> Flannel : no can do.  even starting the GUI freezes the system (nvidia card)
<sethk> jersht, memtest86 is a separate thing that you boot.  grub is smart enough to boot it, and the standard ubuntu installation installs it as a bootable thing
<jersht> Flannel : I need to boot _without gui_
<crdlb> jersht: then use recovery
<jersht> yeah I did
<jersht> freezes when gui starts
<sethk> jersht, you can boot into debug mode, which will not start the gui
<jersht> ok how do I get to debug ?
<crdlb> jersht: the gui doesn't start in recovery mode
<sethk> jersht, I believe it's init level 1.
<eck> ghost: for example http://aput.net/~jheiss/samba/ldap.shtml
<jersht> crdlb: well, then that's that.
<Parmenion> ok UnluckyMike, thanks again ... Im just waiting for the cd integrity check to pass ... If not, its a new cd and iso recorder
<crdlb> unless you manually startx or something
<jersht> I guess "nvidia" cards must be extremely rare and barely ever seen
<sethk> jersht, init level 1 is single user mode, which doesn't start the gui.  telinit 1 will do it if you have a prompt.  when the gui freezes, try doing control-alt-f1, which should give you a prompt
<jersht> because man, ubuntu has no idea what to do with it.  can't do a normal install, must do text, and then can't boot at all.
<Parmenion> jersht: hardly ... nvidia cards are generally better supported
<DShepherd> has anyone here dual booted vista and ubuntu? how easy was it?
<sethk> :q
<ghost> eck, how do i configure ldap and i looked at samba some of it is a little confusing.  On item is that how do i put the win box on to the linux network
<crdlb> jersht: yes support for nvidia cards isn't great, what card is it?
<crdlb> because of the proprietary drivers
<keram> Flannel, okay i did aptitude purge apache and apache-common but when i restart apache2 it still does not run
<jersht> Parmenion : I'm being sarcastic.  I have one of those cards that requires "evil" code that cannot be in ubuntu.  or whatever.
<Parmenion> guys, any tips for a samba config ?
<jersht> crdlb : it is a quad-head PNY NVS-440
<jersht> 4 x 1920x1200
<Parmenion> jersht: :P yeah ... thats why i stick to standard intel :P
<jersht> and ubuntu just explodes with it.
<crdlb> jersht: you installed nvidia-glx ?
<crdlb> not -new
<keram> Flannel, also it didnt delete /etc/apache
<jersht> uhmmm...no I can't even boot ... at all.
<jersht> so there has not been any chance to install *
<Neronious> can anyone reccomned a good opensource web page creater like dreamweaver?
<keram> http://rafb.net/p/whoAp056.html
<Flannel> keram: This is feisty? or what?
<SexyBoBo> is there a gtkradiant built for ubuntu in any repositories?
<Parmenion> Neronious: scribus:P
<danlock2> Neronious, i can give you a key for Dreamweaver ;-)
<keram> Flannel, feisty?
<jersht> I can;t get into recovery mode, can't get to anything.  had to install with text alternate CD.
<Flannel> keram: what version of ubuntu?
<keram> Flannel, not sure, how can i check?
<Flannel> keram: lsb_release -a
<keram> edgy
<keram> 6.10
<scurker> I have a quick question on upgrading to fiesty...
<Neronious> /w danlock2 im all ears
<Parmenion> scurker: ask the question, dont beat aroudn the bush :P
<scurker> I was upgrading from Edgy to Fiesty and was having no problems when my system power got shut off during the middle of the upgrade.
<jersht> so when I try to boot it gets to:    [   531.317465]  =========================     and then freezes.  caps lock key won't toggle LED = hard locked.
<zedfloyd> here is a really dumb question... i somhow changed IRC so i have to click return with the mouse is used to be able to just hit return.... HELP
<scurker> Now it essentially locks up any time I try to boot into Linux.
<jersht> and that is with safe mode ... or protected mode, or whatever
<jersht> have to hard reset because ctrl-alt-del won't even work.
<keram> Flannel, 6.10 - edgy
<Flannel> keram: eh.  Try it with apt-get aptitude does some funky things: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache apache2-common
<zedfloyd> here is a really dumb question... i somhow changed IRC so i have to click return with the mouse is used to be able to just hit return.... HELP
<crdlb> zedfloyd: what client?
<keram> Flannel, apache2-common or apache-common?
<scurker> I'm just not sure what to do at this point, I have a live CD but I'd prefer to avoid a clean install if at all possible
<zedfloyd> chatzilla
<crdlb> you didn't change irc itself :)
<timewriter> is there any mac os look alike dock for ubuntu ?
<Parmenion> scurker: its unlikely you can recover your data unless you kept /home on a separate partition
<Flannel> keram: er, sorry.  apache-common
<jersht> nobody has ever seen the system lock at:   [   531.317465]  =========================     and then freeze   ?
<crdlb> zedfloyd: dunno use xchat
<Parmenion> scurker: most viable option is a fiesty reinstall
<keram> Flannel, still nothing
<agresor> Hello
<scurker> Sadly, no.
<scurker> That's what I was afraid of. =)
<agresor> anyone had ever try to install Webcam Genius EYE on ubuntu linux ??????? I have Genius webcam Eye and i cant instann i even dont have drivers for it.... :(((
<Parmenion> UnluckyMike: yep ... the integrity check failed ... I'll test iso recorder now.. thanks again mate
<ghost> eck, is setting up the ldap only requiring a few commands.
<sethk> scurker, having /home separate would not have prevented your problem
<UnluckyMike> no prob
<wepeel> ok I successfully upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10, but have lost mplayer functionality in firefox. Anyone have any ideas? firefox will not launch mplayer as an embedded app
<crdlb> wepeel: uninstall totem-mozilla
<jersht> what is ubuntu doinng when all those numbers fly by:   [   531.317465]     ?   what state is the boot in ?
<crdlb> and make sure mplayer-mozilla is installed
<aoeuhtns-> I erase the contents of /var/run/motd but it comes back each time I boot, what gives
<jojoman02> anyone know a good linux/windows cross platform video chat software?
<wepeel> crdlb: did it already, no change. also installed mozplugger and have the codecs installed
<crdlb> wepeel: you don't want mozplugger, you want mplalyer-mozilla
<Flannel> keram: hmm.  I... can't seem to figure out what package installs /etc/apache.  Do this: `dpkg -S /etc/apache` what package does it retunr?
<wepeel> try removing mozplugger?
<crdlb> wepeel: check about:plugins to see what's overriding mplayer
<wepeel> I have mplayer-mozilla
<crdlb> wepeel: yes
<scurker> Well thankfully most of my work was on my Windows partition, so I did not lose too much.
<zedfloyd> I have ubuntu fiesty version... how do i get flash... im very very new...
<bimberi> aoeuhtns-: it's rebuilt by /etc/init.d/rcS.d/S80bootmisc.sh at each boot
<crdlb> wepeel: did you uninstall totem-mozilla?
<keram> Flannel, oh hey its working now
<keram> Flannel, i just purged apache2 and apache
<keram> then reinstalled apache2
<Morrissey> Hi. Would anyone please explain why amarok doesnt seem to find any of my mp3 files? At least not in the collection ... its OK when I add them manually, but it wont find any files in my mp3 dirs (though there are plenty!)
<crdlb> because if totem-mozilla is installed it will override mplayer-mozilla
<Parmenion> scurker: next time, keep /home on a separate partition :P would save your data
<timewriter> im switching monitor
<timewriter> brb
<zedfloyd> I have ubuntu fiesty version... how do i get flash... im very very new...
<jojoman02> %C12anyone know a good linux/windows cross platform video chat software?
<wepeel> crdlb: no, just totem. removing totem-mozilla and mozplugger now
<keram> Flannel, but back to my original problem, the php scripts arent being run on the server
<wepeel> crdlb: working now. I appreciate your help!
<Flannel> jojoman02: Ekiga implements h.323, so you can talk to netmeeting and... well, dozens of other standard compliant videochat things
<Flannel> keram: did you install libapache2-mod-php5
<DShepherd> has anyone here dual booted vista and ubuntu? how easy was it?
<scurker> Well the data was the least of my concern. I keep good backups. I was just hoping there was a shortcut around a fresh reinstall. ;)
<keram> Flannel, ah okay its working, needed to clear the cache :P
<scurker> Thanks for the help!
<zedfloyd> I have ubuntu fiesty version... how do i get flash... im very very new... anyone anyone?
<keram> thanks a lot for the help Flannel
<keram> wooo
<quidam> hola
<Flannel> !flash | zedfloyd
<Flannel> zedfloyd: Er, basically just enable multiverse (thats a repository), then it'll show up in your stuff
<zedfloyd> hi flannel... not sure what that means...
<jojoman02> Flannel, thanks, does h323 work w/o opening a million ports?
<zedfloyd> i just installed ubuntu 2 days ago
<Flannel> jojoman02: Uh, Im not too sure.  I think theres only a few.  But, you might check wikipedia or something
<Andrepose> how do i bring up a network card that appears when I do lspci and it's not in ifconfig
<Andrepose> ?
<Flannel> !multiverse | zedfloyd
<Flannel> hmm, ok.  scrap ubotu.  Let me grab you a URL
<zedfloyd> what does the ! mean with the word multiverse?? Help... i know its probably a dumb question
<sethk> zedfloyd, ! usually means "not"
<crdlb> zedfloyd: it's supposed to call the bot
<Flannel> zedfloyd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<seamus7> hi... I'm about to reinstall Feisty / ...... I have a separate /home partition ... what directory in root has all the packages currently installed that I would save and use to bring my system back?
<crdlb> zedfloyd: but the bot is dead
<crdlb> (ubotu)
<aoeuhtns-> what is the ubuntu equivalent of rc-update (gentoo) or chkconfig (redhat) ..?
<Flannel> zedfloyd: follow the "Adding Universe and Multiverse" instructions
<zedfloyd> thanks Flannel
<wepeel> ok, another mplayer question. when I try to play anything in mplayer, it flashes the same error mesage over and over and stutters. I think it's an audio message, but I can't see it. Any ideas?
<Flannel> seamus7: /var/cache/apt/archives has the debs.  but, "dpkg -l" will print all your currently installed packages
<wepeel> but it doesn't happen in embedded video
<RTzRa> hi
<crdlb> wepeel: set your video interface to Xv
<MrWalker> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 64 7.04 on an intel core 2 duo
<crdlb> in mplayer's preferences
<MrWalker> have I come to the right place for help?
<cables> MrWalker, definitely, although I have no idea how to help you...
<seamus7> Flannel: i was thinking of copying the debs into by /home folder and then once i reinstall feisty using them to quickly reinstall all the programs again ... rather than downloading them all again ... does this make sense and will it work?
<ghost> eck, how do i check to see if i have ldap running
<wepeel> crdlb: it's set to xv, no change
<phy3> state your problem, walker
<vbabiy> is there something i can call in bash to find out my UID
<Andrepose> I've done it before and I don't remember how it works again
<vbabiy> so i can include it in my bash script
<Flannel> seamus7: yeah, you can do that
<Parmenion> MrWalker: yes ... what exactly is the problem?
<crdlb> wepeel: depending on your video card, you can only have one Xv video playing at a time
<wepeel> crdlb: the message looks like "alsa control, unable to control pci:0"
<crdlb> oh
<Arigato> What are some good laptop brands that are fully compatible with linux?
<crdlb> wepeel: no clue then
<MrWalker> Its a fairly basic problem, I boot into the cd bootmenu, select install ubuntu, cd goes nuts and constant black screen.
<Winand> what script would i have to run to do  flac -sdc $in | lame - $out for every file that ends in *.flac
<wepeel> crdlb: ne neither, been looking for a solution for months :) thought I'd try again.
<wepeel> anyway, thanks for the help. it's bedtime
<Parmenion> Arigato: dell/compaq/hp if you dont choose broadcom wireles
<phy3> I've never seena cd o nuts
<Jordan_U> MrWalker, Did you test the integrity of the CD?
<MrWalker> yes Jordan_U
<Parmenion> and if you pick nvdia or ati, pick a card which is easily supported
<RTzRa> Need help. Motherboard ASUS P5B Deluxe. Ubuntu 7.04. Used 2 Gb RAM (Samsung, 2x1 Gb), swap 3 Gb. All ok. Add now 2x512 Mb Hynix, and now in system 3Gb Ram. But Ubuntu does'n work. Memchek test - OK. Windows 2003 Server work on the same hardware - ok. Can you tell me why Ubuntu doesnt'n work?
<Jordan_U> Arigato, System76 sells Linux pre-installed
<Winand> basically I need to know for future reference how to run a command for every file that ends with a suffix
<Winand> so for example, 1.jpeg
<Andrepose> anyone know hardware stuff?
<Winand> i would do blah 1.jpeg | foo 1.gif
<Jordan_U> MrWalker, I would try the alternate CD
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Andrepose
<AzMoo> How do I install an Australian locale?
<Andrepose> ?
<ghost> arigato, i just looked at the website for system76 and they aren't bad lookng
<SuperHero> cant update using adept i had a crash and its locked and i dont know which process to kill  cause the suggested ones are not shown any sugguestions
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, What do you mean by "the suggested ones are not shown any sugguestions" ?
<kahrytan> Hello
<SuperHero> adept suggest killing apt-get or some other app process both not in the process window
<MrWalker> Jordan_U - figured that was my next step. bugger. internet not quick in kiwiland. Where do I get this alternate cd? Can't see it on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ubotu> vbabiy: nautilus-open-terminal: nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, You say that adept crashed?
<SuperHero> was installin apps from adept and one of them crashed and i had to reboot
<SuperHero> bloodbot
<cables> !test
<ubotu> zedfloyd: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> zedfloyd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, If you are *sure* that no other install program ( check dpkg ) is running then sudo rm
<Jordan_U> /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ubotu> Andrepose: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zedfloyd> where do i put !EasySource
<hidan> !virtualbox
<riddlebox> how do I see what pci a graphics card is on?
<zedfloyd> does that go in the terminal
<riddlebox> for busid that is
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, /etc/apt/sources.list
<SuperHero> i dont see nuttin runnin but i wondered about the process getty there is a few of them runnin but wasnt sure what it was for
<hidan> hi, i used partimage to image my ubuntu partition. now i want to test the image with Virtualbox. any tutorials on how to do that?
<zedfloyd> jordan U, where do i put /etc/apt/sources.list??
<zedfloyd> do i just cut and paste it into the terminal?
<MrWalker> I am running a raid 0 configuration - could this be why no setup boot?
<Parmenion> zedfloyd: you add it into the file
<Parmenion> open the sources.list file with gedit or something
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, /etc/apt/sources.list is a path to a text file, "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in the terminal to edit the file
<Madpilot> SuperHero, 'getty' is the process that runs the extra terminal consoles
<sethk> MrWalker, definitely, yes.
<cute_bettong> holy cow sethk how are you man?
<ghost> can you play high end games on linux laptops
<sethk> MrWalker, you should set up a small non-raid partition for booting.
<debian> ghost, it depends on what games you want to play
<sethk> cute_bettong, don't know, ask me tomorrow  :)
<cute_bettong> sethk: lol
<ghost> like bf2, mostly first person games
<Luke> clisp for sparc fails to build on my computer and is set as the status on launchpad. does that mean it will never be working on feisty?
<cute_bettong> i have a question why did the ubuntu ups app totally fail to work with my ups system?
<sethk> cute_bettong, I'm actually passing out, just typed in an answer as I drifted by ...
<debian> ghost, you'll need to use WINE to play games like that
<debian> they also have a list of all the games you can play using it
<sethk> cute_bettong, whic UPS?
<cute_bettong> i have a cpyberpower ups backup system
<ghost> what is wine
<cute_bettong> make that cyberpower
<cute_bettong> ups backup system
<debian> WINE is a program that lets you run windows programs in linux
<debian> it stands for "WINE Is Not an Emulator"
<cute_bettong> the ubuntu app that runs it totally failed to notice i had less than 3 minutes of power and shut the system down
<Jordan_U> cute_bettong, May not be supported, I hope you didn't find out it didn't work by having your comp loose power while on :(
<cute_bettong> no i just switched to linux agian after pulling vista
<MrWalker> sorry, should have said that earlier. sethk - that kind of doesn't work for me. no way to install ubuntu on my system while I have raid 0?
<cute_bettong> and was doing it's first weekly test in linux as i hear if you don't use the ups battry at least once a month they kinda get messed up
<sethk> MrWalker, I wouldn't say that.  It's probably possible, but I don't know how to do it.
<debian> ghost, according to this site, BF 2 can be played using WINE   http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2424
<SuperHero> check dpkg didn't show anything
<debian> actually the first screenshot even shows it running on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, If you are *sure* that no other install program is running then delete the lock with: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cute_bettong> ghost: try cedega's point2play if your new to ubuntu that might be easyer for you
<cute_bettong> but yea i cannot fathom why the ups diden't work like it should have...lsusb picks it up just fine
<ghost> never heard of cedegas'
<MrWalker> sethk - bugger. so this "small non-raid partition for booting" idea, by that do you mean I install another harddrive that isn't in a raid configuration and use that was my booting partition?
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, Basically, install apps write to that file when they start and delete it when they are done so no two install apps run at the same time, adept crashed before deleting the lock, hence why it thought another program was running
<SurfnKid> !flash
<debian> cedega is commercial software--you have to pay for it
<cute_bettong> ghost: here is the linky: http://www.transgaming.com/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=2&meid=-1
<SuperHero> did but still get the messege
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cute_bettong> ghost: you might find that easyer than setting up wine on your own
<ghost> k
<SuperHero> something much be tryin to install still
<SuperHero> can i kill the getty process
<cute_bettong> ghost: wine is kinda hard to use sometimes....and the support is all reasearch and stuff.......but that dosen't mean wine is bad....it just might be a bit harder for you to use
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, What message do you get when you try to run "sudo apt-get install" without adept running?
<riddlebox> can someone tell me how to find the busid for a pci device, lspci doesnt show it?
<Pie-rate> how do i check how much disc space is left from command line?
<SuperHero> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<crdlb> Pie-rate: df -h
<zwh> du
<zedfloyd> can i install programs intended for KDE clients on Unbuntu?
<crdlb> zedfloyd: yes
<crdlb> if you have the diskspace
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" :)
<SuperHero> well its settin up the other irc clients now
<MrWalker> if noone here knows how to install ubuntu on a raid 0 configuration, could someone please direct me to where I should be asking my questions?
<SuperHero> the bloodbot gets errors and caused problems but it bypassed it this time
<SuperHero> thanks solved
<cute_bettong> ghost: i forgot to mention that it's pay2play but runs a hellova lot of games
<ghost> noticed that
<phy3> http://www.pugbus.net/artman/publish/05037002_11_windowsubuntu.shtml
<fotoflo> how do i find any file that has been created or modified in the last n minutes?
<Acu> Is Dell offering Laptop or Desktop systems with Ubuntu ?
<phy3> they will, both
<SuperHero> jordan
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, Yes?
<damejiar> hey a question
<damejiar> how can I install ubuntu packages off-line?
<SuperHero> theres a site i goto to identify a process running in windows is there a site that does that for linux too
<damejiar> example, the gstreamer packages
<SuperHero> to see what it is
<Jordan_U> Acu, System76 is offering Linux pre-installed today
<tonyr1988> damejiar: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has all the *.deb files. Of course, you'll have to download them from the Internet.
<ghost> got to go, see everyone later. and thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> SuperHero, You can usually just do : man <process name>
<tonyr1988> damejiar: But you'll be able to download and install on a CD or whatever for offline installation.
<damejiar> a friend of mine wants able to play mp3, avi, divx in his ubuntu current installation
<levon> anyone get nsfu2 to run
<damejiar> but he has no internet
<levon> i got it loaded and running but the screens are grey
<fotoflo> how do i find any file that has been created or modified in the last n minutes?
<tonyr1988> damejiar: What version does he have?
<levon> any ideas
<damejiar> tonyr1988 : Feisty Fawn
<SuperHero> ah ok
<Jordan_U> fotoflo, man find
<levon> no ideas hu?
<tonyr1988> damejiar: It's possible to do it, but not really fun...lemme look for another way for it. One second.
<damejiar> tonyr1988: I want to know if it's possible to download more cd's or dvd like debian , where there are all repositories
<slim_> is there some1 named conartist in here still
<tonyr1988> damejiar: No, the repositories are too large.
<tonyr1988> damejiar: I remember reading somewhere a way to download all the dependencies and packages for something in the repositories you could then burn to a CD. I don't remember where it's at, though
<Jordan_U> damejiar, I believe that the DVD image contains a small repo of common applications
<bonee_> ls
<SuperHero> thanks for help bedtime now haha
<fotoflo> jordan: its pretty obstruse!
<slim_> i figured out the "azureus" problem
<Acu> Jordan_U: I just looked at System76 - their Laptops are at least 200 USD more expensive than their Dell or HP systems - they have to make financial sense too besides adding the loved linux OS - thanks anyway
<damejiar> tonyr1988 : are you talking about APTONCD?
<Jordan_U> fotoflo, Yea... it's not the most intuitive program ever made :)
<tonyr1988> damejiar: Yes, I believe that was it. Have you looked into that?
<fotoflo> Jordan_U: im looking at -cmin
<tonyr1988> damejiar: I think the other one I had originally found was a shell script, but a GUI would be nice. :)
<Jordan_U> damejiar, You can simply download the .debs with apt then put those on a thumb drive
<fotoflo> File's status was last changed n minutes ago.
<fotoflo> does it have to be exactly n minutes ago?
<fotoflo> can i do cmin < 10?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : ok
<Jordan_U> tonyr1988, For getting the .debs for all the dependencies of a package for a comp with no connection? that can be done with synaptic
<levon> need for speed underground 2 help please im using wine and i get grey screens
<thebillywayne> levon, you probably have a better chance in #winehq
<tonyr1988> Jordan_U: What's the command for download a package + dependencies, but not installing? I forgot what it was...
<Jordan_U> tonyr1988, -d , but I don't know if that puts them in a convienient p\lace like your current directory
<tonyr1988> Jordan_U: True..hmm.....I don't know. That APTonCD project looks pretty promising, but I've never used it.
<Jordan_U> tonyr1988, synaptic has a feature to "make a download script" which does though
<fotoflo> im looking at the man page for find, i want to find anything created or modified in the last 10 minutes..  im looking at -cmin, but that seems to be 10 min ago, not >10 min ago
<tonyr1988> Jordan_U: But would he have to un-install on his box, checkmark for installation, and then make the download script? I guess it's not a huge hassle, but it would be nice to not have to uninstall them all.
<sahil> Hey, what is the command used to configure the graphics so that you can have a higher resolution
<Loco> hi i've installed wine, how can i installed windows based programs?
<Jordan_U> tonyr1988, If it's Feisty I luckily just installed a fresh image so I can get the URL's for him :)
<Jordan_U> tonyr1988, (vmware)
<tonyr1988> Jordan_U: Ahhh....nice.
<tonyr1988> damejiar: Jordan_U has got you covered. ;)
<tonyr1988> Loco: What program?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : how do I only download the .deb on apt?
<Jordan_U> damejiar, -d switch, I can get you the URL's though if you want, what package(s) do you need?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : I need the gstreamer restricted plugins
<Thomas_> NickServ
<damejiar> Jordan_U : to be able to play mp3, avi, mpg, etc
<Thomas_> I need some help with installation
<tonyr1988> Loco: You still there? What program did you need to install?
<Jordan_U> damejiar, Do you want all of ubuntu-restricted-extras or are you low on space / bandwidth ?
<therealnanotube> anyone know if gutsy will be another LTS release? or will that be gutsy+1?
<Jordan_U> therealnanotube, Gutsy will not
<therealnanotube> Jordan_U: so, gutsy+1, then, or not even that?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : I want to indicate to a friend the steps to do it
<damejiar> Jordan_U : for install himself
<Antiqel> I'd love some help with playing vcds. I can't seem to find a plugin
<therealnanotube> damejiar: there's an ubuntu wiki page about restricted formats... is that what you are looking for?
<fotoflo> http://pastebin.ca/470254
<Antiqel> I've been there
<therealnanotube> Antiqel: probably vlc will play them?
<therealnanotube> wow, it's pretty low traffic here, considering 1143 users are present. :)
<damejiar> therealnoanotube : the only thing I want to do is to install the gstreamer restricter plugins in a Feisty current installation without internet connection
<Antiqel> no, tried that. vlc just closes, with other media players I get an error
<Jordan_U> damejiar, here is a script to get the .debs for all the most common proprietary goodies ( codecs, flash, java etc )...
<damejiar> Jordan_U : share it :D
<therealnanotube> damejiar: ah, without internet, eh...
<Myrtti> good morning everyone!
<therealnanotube> Myrtti: sup ;)
<damejiar> therealnanotube : yes, I asked if there is a lot of cd's or dvd with the repositories, like Debian
<Antiqel> does anyone know how to resolve this error in Totem: There is no input plugin to handle the location of this movie
<Thomas_> Can anybody help me with installation problems?
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, what's up?
<therealnanotube> damejiar: i think there's a dvd, which includes almost all packages..? haven't used it myself, though...
<Jordan_U> damejiar, http://trogdoor.googlepages.com/restricted-extras.sh
<Jordan_U> damejiar, Basically just a bunch of wget's
<mon^rch> what's the command to output a dir to a text file?
<Thomas_> I can get to the screen with the logo and orange progress bar, but once the bar is full the screen goes blank and stays that way.  It doesn't seem to be doing anything at all
<therealnanotube> Jordan_U: isn't there supposed to be a space after "wget -c" ?
<Antiqel> does anyone play vcds other than me?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : there is another detail, the person I want to help, is so newbie, its very difficult for him to use commands and console :S
<Jarekb84> is there  a version of Day of Defeat that runs natively in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> therealnanotube, Synaptic made the script, not me, I normally put one though
<therealnanotube> Jordan_U: ah ic... how do you get synaptic to make a script? i never had a reason to, but it seems like useful knowledge. :)
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know how to remove the shadow/glow on the text of an active window?
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, pastebin the output of a couple of commands for me, OK.
<Jordan_U> therealnanotube, check what you want to "install" then go to file -> create download script
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, command #1:  cat /etc/fstab
<Thomas_> Hold on, I'm sorry what do you want me to do
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, command #2:  sudo fdisk -l
<sambagirl> is there ANY command or syntax to display hidden services that are running?
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, paste those two commands into the terminal.  Then copy and paste the output of them into the pastebin.
<therealnanotube> Jordan_U: ah, nice! hehe
<thebillywayne> !pastebin | Thomas_
<Jordan_U> damejiar, Just give him the URL's to get with FF and tell him to put them all in one folder called "debs" on his desktop and tell him to run: sudo dpkg -i ~Desktop/debs/*.deb
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get my fiesty install to play DVD, the info says I need to install libdvdcss2, I have the multiverse respository add but I cant find it listed in synaptic.
<ajmorris_> sambagirl, does sudo ps -A in a terminal show hidden services? if so use that
<sambagirl> just a second..i have a major problem ajmorris_
<thebillywayne> nrdb, just do sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2 in terminal.  Lots easier, the terminal is. :)
<sambagirl> something bad
<sambagirl> brb
<damejiar> Jordan_U : ok
<nrdb> thebillywayne: it says it cant find it too.
<Talaman> hmm
<damejiar> Jordan_U : only sudo ./restricted-extras.sh
<Antiqel> no vcd experts? anyone?
<thebillywayne> nrdb, are you *sure* you've got all the repositories enabled?
<damejiar> and sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Adamhman> hey
<Madpilot> ubotu, dvd | nrdb thebillywayne
<therealnanotube> nrdb: maybe search for libdvdcss, without the 2.
<thebillywayne> nrdb, that's a good idea.  sudo apt-cache search libdvdcss
<ubotu> Thomas_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> nrdb thebillywayne: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Adamhman> can anyone give me some advice on partitioning a hard drive for Ubuntu?  This is what it looks like http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/4937/screenug5.png
<Jordan_U> damejiar, No sudo required, the script just downloads the .debs ( look at it, it's fairly simple ) it doesn't install them
<ajmorris_> adamhman, you need to create a swap file
<damejiar> Jordan_U : ahh, ok
<damejiar> thanks
<Adamhman> should I split sda2?  and make the first part the swap file?
<fxfitz> Hello! I'm brand new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to set up my video card so I can try out Beryl. Can anyone help me?? glxgears is going reaaaaally slow. :(
<thebillywayne> nrdb, oh yeah.  you need the medibuntu repository.
<Thomas_> ok how can i post into the terminal
<Jordan_U> damejiar, But you could add that to the script yourself, it wouldn't be hard, just add mkdir ~Desktop/debs; cd ~Desktop/debs < all the downloading stuff > sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<thebillywayne> !pastebin | Thomas_
<ubotu> Thomas_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Thomas_> !pastebin
<damejiar> Jordan_U : I will download the .deb's and give them
<amigamia> ajmorris_ honestly i dont know...
<insta> is there a way to make xmms "play" a song without a soundcard?  I don't have one in my system, no alsa or oss configured in the kernel, and all I want to do is broadcast through icecast
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, you need to paste the output of those commands into this website.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ajmorris_> amigamia, don't know what?
<Thomas_> I know, but where exactly do I enter those commands
<amigamia> if it is showing hidden services or not
<Adamhman> can someone tell me where to create the swap file?   http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/4937/screenug5.png
<fxfitz> Can anyone help me set up my video card so I can try out beryl? :(
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, into the terminal.  Applications > Accessories > Terminal (the menu at the top of the screen)
<Jordan_U> damejiar, I don't know if you can just select them all and double click them, I just don't know if gdebi will look for dependencies in the other packages like dpkg -i *.deb does
<thebillywayne> fxfitz, /join #ubuntu-effects
<fxfitz> thebillywayne, Thank you!
<Thomas_> You mean in Ubuntu?
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, yes.
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, man don't i feel dumb
<Thomas_> I don't have it, thats my problem.  I can never get it to even load up
<thebillywayne> Right.  Are you in Windows now?
<Thomas_> yes
<Adamhman> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!
<damejiar> Jordan_U : hey
<Adamhman> lol, jk
<Thomas_> hey, i'm trying to get this
<Thomas_> so i can leave it
<insta> Adamhman: what about a swapfile now?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : the archive has a mistake
<Adamhman> thanks insta, this is what my hard drive looks like http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/4937/screenug5.png
<Antiqel> anyone available to help with playing vcds, I think I need a plugin, but which one?
<damejiar> Jordan_U : I am solving it, but it's neccesary to tell the creator
<Jordan_U> damejiar, What's that?
<insta> yeah I'm looking at it now
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, oh dont' sweat it man.  Windows is a fine OS, as long as you don't connect it to the internet.
<damejiar> Jordan_U : look at the file
<insta> where are you wanting to create the swapfile?  your 40gb drive?
<Jordan_U> damejiar, bugs.ubuntu.com
<damejiar> nano restricted-extras.sh
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, do you still have your LiveCD?
<Thomas_> yes
<Adamhman> I guess so.... isn't that what I do?  I read that the swap file should be near the beginning of the drive
<damejiar> Jordan_U : you have only to separate wget -c http instead of wget -chttp
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, the reality is, it'll probably be just as labour intensive to just re-install.  Honestly.
<aaaaaaabbbbbbbb> ver
<Adamhman> Is the swap file only for use during installing Ubuntu?
<Adamhman> (I have an external hard drive as well)
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, just be sure to have absolutely nothing going on in the LiveCD when you do install.  Running programs while installing can cause errors.
<Thomas_> ?. I never got it installed at all
<insta> Adamhman: no, it's (you don't happen to work for a school district, do you?) used all the time
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, the LiveCD crashes?
<Thomas_> it seems to
<Adamhman> nope
<Thomas_> screen goes blank, and nothing happens
<chip> hello all is there a help queue that i need to sign in to?
<insta> chip: ask your question with clear concise words
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, if you're sure you want to install, just use the alternate CD.  I've always preferred that method anyway.
<insta> its' a zoo in here
<chip> insta, ok then.
<Thomas_> OK, I'll try that, is it any harder
<insta> Adamhman: how much ram is in the machine
<thebillywayne> Thomas_, not at all.  The look is just a touch different, but it's no harder at all.
<Thomas_> OK, thanks
<thebillywayne> !alternate | Thomas_
<ubotu> Thomas_: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Antiqel> I've been at this for hours, I can play every media type I have in my library except for vcds anyone else buy old kung fu movies from chinatown?
<Jordan_U> damejiar, File a bug against synaptic
<Adamhman> I think 256 mb
<thebillywayne> Oops. Thought'd it give you a link.
<insta> Adamhman: are you in the livecd environment now?
<Adamhman> I'm running Ubuntu off the CD right now
<insta> (so, yes)
<chip> Running newest kubuntu (7.04?) and trying to set up Samba for the home network. Have a 2ndary drive in a 2ndary machine that i want to serve to my main destop and the wifes laptop. it always askes me to either login from the windows machine or won't allow entry to the dir from the windows machine.
<timmi> moin
<chip> even tho it's kde, i'm not afraid of cli action
<Adamhman> where should I create the swap file?
<insta> chip: are you running samba security = share  ?
<thebillywayne> is there a pjones0404 in the house?
<nrdb> The webpage https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html has a mistype in it, step 2 says "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" but the file is in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/
<chip> at the moment it is set to:
<insta> Adamhman: I'd say as a 1GB partition in your 40GB drive
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am trying to follow this guide: http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Debian to rebuild aqbanking and when I type"edit debian/control" I get this error: Warning: unknown mime-type for "debian/control" -- using "application/*"
<sgtmattbaker> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"  I know there is a issue with gnucash where a certain version cannot compile so I don't know about aqbanking
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, try to create it near the center of the drive.
<stu> how much memory is required for an instakllation of ubuntu? i am teying my first install on an old dell laptop and it is in lowl memory ode
<stu> installation*
<Adamhman> so should I create the swap file at the end of sda2?  http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/4937/screenug5.png
<Antiqel> ok no love for me here. I'll try my luck elsewhere
<insta> thebillywayne: don't you think it's more prudent to simplify the creation of the swap partition rather than having Adam try and juggle folderes?
<thebillywayne> insta, he asked where to put it.
<insta> thebillywayne: dont' you think if he was ready to put it in the middle of the drive, he wouldn't have to ask?
<insta> :)
<thebillywayne> insta, maybe.  he asked.  i answered.
<chip> insta i'm still lookin (= hold 1.
<Adamhman> thanks insta and thebillywayne, I appreciate it
<BoneE> is ubuntu using gdm
<BoneE> or kdm
<insta> BoneE: gdm, kubuntu uses km
<insta> kdm**
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, you're welcome.
<thebillywayne> stu, if you're concerned about low memory, xubuntu is the way to go.
<sgtmattbaker> ubuntu isn't so great w/ memory the server version wouldn't even boot on my 64MB RAM machine
<hurt> ....
<chip> insta right now it's set as User
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: eh?  it ought to.  Its minimum is... either 32 or 40MB
<insta> chip, set it to share
* chip shrugs
<chip> ok
<chip> but. . .
<hidan> http://parker1.co.uk/ubuntu-se/screenshots.php
<insta> yeah?
<chip> right now i can brows into that box (famblypc) and see the printer share and the dir that the disk is mounted to
<chip> which is what share would do, right?
<hidan> hi, i used partimage to image my ubuntu partition. now i want to test the image with Virtualbox. any tutorials on how to do that?
<thebillywayne> is there a pjones0404 in the house?
<sgtmattbaker> Flannel: I installed feisty server and dapper server and when it tries to boot them it just doesn't and goes back to the beginning bios screen and goes through everything again, in a continual loop.  I checked the RAM w/ memtest and it is good ram
<stu> thebillywayne: thanks, i am preparing to abandon windows and was told ubuntu was the way to go so i was trying to install to a laptop, but i have a desktop with windows i can overwrite and try ubuntu with
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: Try grabbing the alternate CD (grab dapper), and do a "server" install of that (it installs a non-GUI system)
<insta> chip: share should still do that
<thebillywayne> stu, if you have a PIII w/ 256 MB of RAM, xubuntu is the distro for you.  :)
<insta> worst case scenario you can change it back and try something else
<chip> insta ok did that.
<insta> restart samba now
<chip> here's the msg i get from windows when i try to Explore the share:
<sgtmattbaker> Flannel: I used the Dapper LTS server installer.  even there it said it was running in low memory mode
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: right.  I imagine it's not the memory, but the hardware compatability.  Try grabbing the alternate CD and installing from that
<rgould>  /part
<chip> it says "\\Famblypc\Yoh is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.\n\n The network name cannot be found."
<Adamhman> I'm still not sure where specifically to create the swap?  in the beginning of sda2?  at the end of sda2?  in the middle of sda2?
<Adamhman> http://img461.imageshack.us/img461/4937/screenug5.png
<ce^imout> palembang
<insta> Adamhman: somewhere in sda2 will be fine
<insta> you won't notice the difference
<stu> thebillywayne hmm i guess i need to register to message you back
<sgtmattbaker> Flannel: ok.. seems kinda odd that dapper server would do that though..
<RD58> hey i need to burn a iso image how to in ubuntu,what program?
<Adamhman> what do I select for "Use as" for the swap?
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: nah.  The server CDs have different hardware support as the desktop-ish ones
<lazaruslupine> gnomebaker works fine for burning
<sgtmattbaker> Flannel: oh ok
<thebillywayne> stu, yes.  It's easy to do, and keeps others from bumming your nick.
<chip> insta when i go to "Map Network Drive" in windows, i do it with "connect using different username" and give it my kub username, and it says "The network path \\Famblypc\Yoh could not be found" but it shows it right the hell there listed with printers & faxes
<ce^imout> haiiiii
<insta> Adamhman: what are your choices?
<sgtmattbaker> I am a real Linux noob.  I need to spend all summer learning linux stuff
<arooni> how can i support multiple monitors with fesity?  i have a sony laptop with a VGA out .... and i have a LCD that i'd like to have two monitors.... or pipe all output to that monitor.... how can i do this?
<RD58> lazaruslupine: ok thanks
<lazaruslupine> no problem RD58
<Adamhman> ext2  ext 3 rieserfs jfs xfs
<ika> rika gilo ado salam dari mami
<Adamhman> fat16 fat32 ntfs swap efi "don't use"
<Adamhman> I guess I should use "swap"
<Alice_iMoet> hai
<ce^imout> haiiiiii
<Chetwin> HI all
<chip> insta are you the only helperguy in here atm?
<santy> hay
<insta> chip: I hope not
<insta> ... guess I am
<santy> aloooooo
<insta> alright, your questions will be answered in the order in which you all show me boobies
<sassy> Hai..........
<chip> i'll give you a lifetime supply of FREE boobies.
<ce^imout> haiiiiiii
<chip> if you help me fix this damb thang.
<Alice_iMoet> halo
<chip> (=
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<insta> I see a problem brewing
<insta> there's like 12 people from 222.124.143.144 in here
<Toma-> Im a help guy..
<Alice_iMoet> hallo
<insta> chip,
<Adamhman> it says I need to specify a partition for the root file system (mount point "/") with a min size of 2GB and a swap partition of 256MB.
<Toma-> !ops
<chip> shall i restate?
<insta> using the share stuff, don't tell it to connect with a different username and password
<Madpilot> Toma-, what's up?
<Toma-> clones
<chinta_cute> hai
<chip> insta, i was only doing that cuz it doesn't work directly.
<chip> and that was the only way i could 'force' a login on it.
<insta> does it still not work directly after you changed to share and restarted samba?
<sgtmattbaker> I think I might get a bundle of computers and HDD of state surplus tomorrow.. for ~$25
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, you got everything going on fine over there?
<dina> hai.........
<chip> no it doesn't.
<ce_k> hai
<Adamhman> i can't create the swap partition
<Alice_iMoet> hai.......
<chip> it's more than just that... i've been frakkin with this for about 4 days now, over several 6am nights.
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, what error are you getting?
<Adamhman> it says I need to specify a partition for the root file system (mount point "/") with a min size of 2GB and a swap partition of 256MB.
<insta> chip: calm down
<insta> chip: it's easily solvable :p
<chip> permissions, mount locations, various config entries.
<insta> has this ever worked and only recently broke?
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, that's normal.  have you created a new partition yet?
<Smilez> !folding@home
<chip> never worked. new install.
<Alice_iMoet> Hust....................
<sassy> hai jg.......
<Smilez> anyone got any info on installing folding@home on feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<insta> chip: I'll pastebin my very public and permissive samba share
<Adamhman> ahhhhhh, its doing it now, I think
<arooni> how can i do dual monitors on my sony laptop with feisty?
<pr0nGuy> Is there a way to find out why my broadcom wireless card is not working with Feisty?
<chip> insta, well i don't want it to be 'public' to the network, i want it locked to me.
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, just try to relax, man.
<ce_k> hai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
<Toma-> sassy ce_k mayang... why all the same ips?
<insta> locked to you?
<insmod> arooni: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chip> you see, it's a largeish drive and it will be my torrent dump. and i own porn sites. and i have teenage sons. and i have a wife that's quite good with guns.
<insta> you sound like a fun guy
<insta> :D
<Smilez> !folding
<chip> so i need it to be lockedish
<lazaruslupine> arooni, if you want a dual monitor setup, with two diff sceens, you need to edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Smilez> sorry... tryna see if bots got info on it
<Adamhman> okay, I've got a "Resizing Partition" bar.... still at 0% i'll let you know when thats done
<chip> insta, you mean fungai?
<chip> fungi?
<Toma-> chip: so what do you need to do?
<Chetwin> Okay no really, I just got finished watching the newest episode of dl.tv...  Who is calling Feisty "Crappy Cow"
<Madpilot> Smilez, the bot is currently napping, or something.
<arooni> lazaruslupine: what shoul di add?  i have a 19" LCD that I want to hook up via the VGA OUT on my sony laptop
<Smilez> oh my bad... any info on Folding@home on feisty?
<chip> Toma-,
<Smilez> I tried "Folding@Gnome, but it failed
<Adamhman> Now I got an error
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, cool.  are you planning on creating a separate /home partition?
<insta> chip: this is something we can pretty easily handle still
<Madpilot> Smilez, check help.ubuntu.com/community, search for folding
<chip> [00:24:03]  <chip> Running newest kubuntu (7.04?) and trying to set up Samba for the home network. Have a 2ndary drive in a 2ndary machine that i want to serve to my main destop and the wifes laptop. it always askes me to either login from the windows machine or won't allow entry to the dir from the windows machine.
<lazaruslupine> arooni let me see if i can find a good howto online
<Flannel> Smilez: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome
<Jordan_U> I have an ubuntu guest under an Ubuntu host with vmware, what do I do on the guest to install vmware-tools
<chip> [00:24:25]  <chip> even tho it's kde, i'm not afraid of cli action
<Myrtti> Smilez: try boinc
<Adamhman> Resize Operation failure:  An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.  The resize operation is aborted
<Smilez> whats boinc?
<chip> insta, i won't know whether to be happy or even more angry if it gets fixed quickly.
<Myrtti> it's a client for most of the grid calculation programmes
<Toma-> chip: you need to set a samba password with "smbpasswd -a yourusername"
<Myrtti> rosetta, seti, etc.
<insmod> chip: on ubuntu with open root it's hard -- i would just use debian and have only root (you ) mount the drive
<Myrtti> folding too, prolly
<Smilez> can i install using add/remove software?
<insta> chip: what are the directory permissions on the mounted share on the server machine?
<Flannel> insmod: open root?
<chip> Toma-, i did that. i used my kub user/pass as the smbpasswd entry.
<lazaruslupine> arooni, this is what I found so far http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/mergefb/
<Toma-> chip: ok
<chip> insta, permissions when? before or after mount?
<insta> chip: after
<chip> before, they're 777. after, it's . . .
<insmod> Flannel: why bother just get a secure distro
<z0x1c> chip: is your username and password the same under Samba and Windows?
<Myrtti> Smilez: you need universe enabled first, then you can install both boinc-manager and boinc-client
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<zerokill88> what is ubuntus default pdf file veiwer?
<Flannel> insmod: what are you talking about?  What is this 'open root' of which you speak?
<sgtmattbaker> zerokill88: I believe it is evince pdf reader
<fsckit> can someone tell me real quick how to set file permissions on a directory? for rwx permissions for all and owned by root? my hd has lost it's permissions
<chip> zoxic yes. same.
<Smilez> Myrtti: I found a howto on the community site for getting FAH installed, ima give it a try
<chip> insta, looks like perms are 600... hold 1 lemme check cli
<insmod> Flannel: ah sudo is the users pass
<insta> fsckit: don't do rwx for all owned by root
<lazaruslupine> look up chmod fsckit
<Smilez> Question. Dual Core = 1CPU as far as FAH is concerned right
<insta> Smilez: no, you can run two clients on a dual-core system
<zerokill88> thanks sgtmattbaker
<Flannel> insmod: Right.  That's hardly an "open root" though.  Since, they still have to be allowed to use sudo.  And even then, you can restrict what they can do WITH sudo
<insmod> Flannel: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /porn1 -- pass:
<lazaruslupine> for example sudo chmod 7777 would give all users and groups read and write access
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Smilez> insta: So i should choose 2 cpu's though 1 is detected?
<fsckit> insta, it's a hard drive and all my other hard drives are set as such by default
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222.124.143.144]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> insmod: Only if you allow them to use mount with sudo.
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, error creating new partition?
<sgtmattbaker> smile: a dual core if I am right, is seen as 2 CPUs
<insmod> Flannel: it's open enough for what he wants
<Adamhman> yep
<insta> smilez: does your linux installation detect two cpu's? :)
<Adamhman> it won't create the swap partition
<insmod> Flannel: that is why i said easier
<Smilez> insta: how can I check?
<Smilez> new 2 buntu
<chip> insta owner 'can view content' group & other = forbidden
<fsckit> thanks for suggestions but to no avail
<Adamhman> Resize Operation failure:  An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.  The resize operation is aborted
<insta> chip: who's it owned by?
<chip> root
<insta> Smilez: are you comfy using the command line?
<Smilez> sure am
<Myrtti> http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/team_display.php?teamid=961 wheee
<Flannel> insmod: well, since you wont be letting them do any admin stuff, you just don't give them the ability to use sudo, and it's not any easier at all.
<macd> Anyone experienced wifi not being able to obtain a dhcp address? it is associated, the AP/router shows its dhcp request, and shows a address assigned
<Smilez> been using linux a while, not sure if SMP is installed
<chip> root:root
<insta> Smilez: ls /sys/devices/cpu/ ?
<Aline_CutE> hallo
<fsckit> i was using gpart on my windows drive to resize and it lost it's permissions. maybe i'm inputting the command wrong "sudo chmod -R 777 /media/hda1" is that right?
<insmod> Flannel: wasn't my question just an answer
<insta> chip: what's your samba share user running as?
<Toma-> Smilez: SMP is enabled by default in the -generic kernel
<Smilez> isnta: no directory./file
<chip> insta huh?
<Smilez> thanks Toma
<chip> rephrase plz
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, when you go to create your swap partition, you should have some unallocated space, and then select to create a new partition.  If you must, resize an existing parition to create some unallocated space.
<Toma-> Smilez: basically, if you have 2 cpus, itll set them both up. if not, it will disregard the SMP code
<insta> chip: somewhere in your samba config, you can specify who samba runs as when reading files
<Myrtti> that's me fifth
* chip chks
<Smilez> [   55.695186]  Brought up 1 CPUs <-- from dmesg | grep CPU
<Aline_CutE> hay.....
<Adamhman> I can't close the Install progrm
<thebillywayne> doesn't remove --purge delete config files?
<insta> !ops
<Adamhman> I think I'm out for the night
<z0x1c> chip: have you checked /var/log/samba/log.smbd immediately following a failed login attempt?
<thebillywayne> Adamhman, but you're so close.
<Madpilot> insta, ?
<baudthief> I'm trying to read the contents of a printer driver disc inside an external DVD-R/W drive (USB), everytime I insert the disc, I get "Invalid option while trying to mount "EPSON", is there any way I can mount it manually?
<Adamhman> I'll have to restart, and I'm booting off the CD.
<Flannel> thebillywayne: yes
<fsckit> can someone please help?? is my partition screwed or is it me?
<insta> Madpilot: clones are coming back, can you re-add the ban?
<arooni> lazaruslupine: i have an integrated intel grahpics card....... what do i need to do?
<Adamhman> I'll create the root and give it a try later
<Adamhman> thanks billywayne!!
<Myrtti> it's not necessarily a bot attack
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding@home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chip> z0x1c, i'll do that right now.
<thebillywayne> Flannel, ok. thought so.  got some folks at ubuntuforums who flagged --purge but whose beryl and emerald config files remained.
<Myrtti> these people could be coming from behind a forced proxy or NAT
<chip> insta i'm not sure what entry i'm lookin for. . .
<lazaruslupine> arooni, probably need to look up specific instructions for your card (probably an i810 or i910) sorry i ididn't notice those were ati instructions
<Flannel> thebillywayne: well, it only removes config files that were put there by package management.  If these are config files you've created, it won't remove them.
<chip> but there's forced user (me) and forced group (users)
<insta> Myrtti: they could, but if you'll look at what they're all saying, it's the same type of stuff
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<myr> wtf
<Toma-> Wow.... ubotus lagging
<thebillywayne> Flannel, are the ~/.config files created by the user?
<hurt> big time
<Flannel> thebillywayne: I imagine so, yes.
<arooni> lazaruslupine: this is my laptop: http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11197991&Ne=4000000&N=4001604&Mo=90&No=4&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&cat=4797&Ns=P_Price%7C1%7C%7CP_SignDesc1&Sp=C
<thebillywayne> Flannel, ok.  thanks.
<insta> chip: how computer savy is the rest of your family
<insta> there's a really easy fix to this that doesn't require fucking with permissions and involves sticking a dollar sign at the end of the share name on samba's side
<Flannel> !language | insta
<ubotu> insta: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<insta> whoops
<arooni> lazaruslupine: this is my card  Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<chip> "calm down insta"
<chip> (=
* chip couldn't resist.
<lazaruslupine> arooni, not sure how to do it on that one: basically like everyone else is saying you need to edit you xorg.conf to include both displays
<Smilez> next question: I installed/configured WINE, and then installed uTorrent... how the heck do i start it up now?
<lazaruslupine> arooni ahh its a 950
<insta> chip u sux.
<chip> z0x1c, the last entry is the last time i restarted samba
<Toma-> Smilez: "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Path/To/utorrent/uTorrent.exe"
<z0x1c> chip: strange... so, to be sure, it prompts you for a password but then never lets you in? what error message does Windows give you?
<Smilez> thanks Toma
<chip> z0x1c, windows doesn't prompt.
<baudthief> how to I view a list of attached storage devices? (hdd / cdroms)
<Smilez> I'm assuming I can turn that into a shortcut also
<Toma-> Smilez: if you installed a desktop launcher, itll be under Apps>Wine>Programs
<chip> just won't let me the crap in.
<lazaruslupine> arooni, just to clarify: do you  want two seperate displays or you just want to use a monitor w/ your laptop?
<insta> chip:
<Smilez> Toma: you friggin ppl are so smart
<Toma-> Smilez: sure can. right click the desktop and "Create Launcher"
<Smilez> its right there :D
<Toma-> :>
<Smilez> I'm a silly bastard sometimes
<arooni> lazaruslupine: the latter
<z0x1c> chip, what error message do you receive? also, try accessing via IP address - \\192.168.whatever
<insta> if you haven't configured samba to access directories as root, (it's likely using the "samba" user) your 600 permissions are preventing samba from reading the directory even if the user/password is right
<Toma-> Smilez: i have a special Linux Skull cap that gives me +3 INT
<Smilez> hahahah
<lazaruslupine> arooni thats a bit easier let me look
<chip> insta the $ fix . . . will that make it wide open? i suppose i could lock lower dirs to me, but again with the gun toting mama
<Toma-> :P
* Smilez is glad he does not play RPG's :D
<Smilez> hehe
<Toma-> Smilez: same. :)
<Smilez> hahah
<chip> insta ok good. how would i do that?
<sgtmattbaker> how do you check to see if samba is run as root by default?
<Smilez> the closest ill come to an online RPG is Twitter :D
<insta> chip: try chmod 0777 on the mounted directory and try to access it with samba, if that works we'll go from there
<Smilez> and I was reluctant about that as well.. but I hear its good for networking
<eternalswd> anyone have any idea why xmodmap would suddenly not work after a restart?  I'm using it to switch my fault button 1 with button 8 on my mouse.  xmodmap -pp shows the correct mapping, but the mapping must not be active.  this happened after X crashed on me so I did a hard reboot.
<chip> insta: sudo chmod 0777 ./data doesn't change the perms.
<Polygon89> Hello, were do i report bugs for ubuquity? (the ubuntu gui installer)... on launchpad it says that ubiquity does not use launchpad for bug reporting.
<insta> at all?
* chip tries again just in case.
<insta> add -R in there
<eternalswd> forgot to add that I did try restarting X without effect
<Smilez> by default, feisty can read/write to NTFS right?
<chip> insta: error msg is . . .
<T0uCH> hi all.. i got a problem, i am not able to open gaim.. and i cant reinstall whithout deleting ubuntu desktop... is there any other ways?
<fsckit> anyone know how to change recursive directory file permissions?
<Polygon89> TOuCH: delete .gaim (located in your home folder, usually you have to press ctrl+h to see hidden files)
<yigal> T0uCH: in a terminal just "aptitude reinstall gaim"
<chip> insta: "chmod: Changing permissions of './Yoh' : Read-only file system"
<insta> chip: ntfs?
<yigal> T0uch
<T0uCH> yes?
<edward> yo yo yo
<yigal> T0uCH: do what Polygon89 says
<Rio79> YO!!!!
<hosk> hey, i have a question, i'm about to resize like a 300gb ntfs partition, the part is properly formatted, and all the data is near the front, will my data remain in tact on the ntfs part after install? 7.04b fiesty
<chip> insta y
<hotshot23t> yea it will remain intact
<hosk> sweet
<eternalswd> hosk, if there aren't any errors at least
<Smilez> alright.... so far this has been a successful ubuntu boot/install party over here... so my next question (#3 for those following along) -- Is there a program like peerguardian out there? Or a script that will download blockable hosts?
<chip> OTHER INFO... it's a dual boot system. When in windows, the drive works fine, so it's not locked down funkily or anything
<chip> (sp)
<Rio79> edward yo~\
<chip> (xp sp2)
<hotshot23t> run defrag before you resize it to make sure its all together
<insta> chip, that's fine
<insta> chip, unmount it
<hosk> can i run defrag from 7.04b live cd
<hosk> because the HDD that had windows is pwned
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, how do I change the splash screen of gnome? that screen that show after login
<chip> insta NOW we're getting into the meat of things, cuz i think there may be some kinda mounting BS goin on.
<yigal> hosk: I don't think so
<hotshot23t> no the live cd does not a defrag program
<insta> chip: I have a lot of spare time and want boobies, we'll fix it
<chip> in kde, when i try to unmount it via rightclick, it hollers at me. . . hold 1.
<Polygon89> Hello, were do i report bugs for ubuquity? (the ubuntu gui installer)... on launchpad it says that ubiquity does not use launchpad for bug reporting.
<yigal> hosk: you can use  fsck.nfs
<Madpilot> hi jsgotangco
<hosk> thanks!
<hosk> it may come down to i just have to pray
<jsgotangco> Madpilot: hey! long time no chat
<fsckit> i'm getting a "read only filesystem" error when changing permissions on my hda1
<orbin> LaNCeloT_RW: gtweakui or you can dive into gconf
<DarkkMinion> hello everyone i need help with my Realtek 8185 wireless card.
<chip> insta error msg: "device has /dev/hda2 volume.ignore set to TRUE. Refusing to mount" << get that when i r-click the mount dir and choose unmount.
<eternalswd> fsckit, is it ntfs?
<yigal> hosk: it doesn't do much though :(
<Madpilot> jsgotangco, been busy, but around a bit
<fsckit> eternalswd, yes, it is
<insta> chip: go to cli root on that machine
<chip> insta from from kio_media_mounthelper
<Smilez> -- Is there a program like peerguardian out there? Or a script that will download blockable hosts?
<chip> im' there
<hotshot23t> if the data is all towards the front and you resize it you should be fine
<insta> umount -l /mnt/ntfsdrive
<insta> dash lowercase el
<LaNCeloT_RW> orbin, im trying to find where did I put the image I did... its was easy as grabing into a window... but i couldnt find where =/
<LaNCeloT_RW> i did it on the other HD, but im trying to do again.. and I cant remeber how LOL
<chip> "sudo umount -l /dev/hda2" << that?
<damejiar> hey see you
<insta> chip: yeah, should do a 'lazy unmount' which whips it into shape
<damejiar> Jordan_U :thanks for your help
<edward> Question:  I have a Netgear WG311 installed, im using a 64 bit hex encryption and i am hiding my SSID, I cant get Ubuntu to connect to my router, what should i do?
<eternalswd> fsckit, by default ntfs is read only, the driver that enables write is pretty stable but still in development I believe you need to install ntfs-3g
<chip> insta hold 1.
<T0uCH> i still cant uninstall gaim...
<DarkkMinion> whats wrong with feisty and wireless cards?
<myr> if i just resize my winxp and feisty partitions, it won't mess up grub or anything, right?
<fsckit> eternalswd, nm, i got it, at least the first directory. i tried the -R command for recursive folders. did i miss something?
<Smilez> DarkkMinion: The proprietary drivers
<Polygon89> DarkkMinion, wireless cards and linux in general suck
<Smilez> its not linux's fault
<mynullvoid> how can I change my computer year? I use date in shell but no year there?
<chip> insta ok. no response at the cli, kde changed the icon of the dir from a disk to that of a shared folder
<Jordan_U> DarkkMinion, Nothing for me, what problem are you having?
<eternalswd> fsckit, are you using ntfs-3g?
* arooni is back... but cant remember which nice soul was helping him
<Smilez> DarkkMinion: You end up having to use Ndiswrapper most of the time
<Myrtti> myr: be sure to go and unfraction your drives in Windows first
<yigal> T0uCH: but you can reinstall it
<yigal> T0uCH: just as I said earlier "aptitude reinstall gaim"
<yigal> T0uCH: you may want to "aptitude clean" so that you download from an external source - if you want to do it from an external source
<edward> dang, i have my SSID hidden, but im not using any WEP, should i just wait for an update to see if it gets fixed?
<Jordan_U> DarkkMinion, What chipset is your wireless card?
<hosk> i'm too scared to hit install because i don't want my data to go away :(
<myr> Myrtti, defragment?
<Myrtti> yeah
<myr> ok
<insta> chip: whoa.  external usb drive?
<chip> no.
<DarkkMinion> well i have a Realtek 8185 Wireless card that was working on edgy but now feisty is not recognizing it
<Myrtti> doing resizing without defragging them first is asking for trouble
<fsckit> nevermind people, since i used gparted on it, it is scheduled to be checked, hence the trouble. thanks
<edward> Question:  I have a Netgear WG311 installed, im using a 64 bit hex encryption and i am hiding my SSID, I cant get Ubuntu to connect to my router, what should i do?
<chip> insta it's internal 1st ide primary.
<orbin> edward: how are you trying to connect?  and does iwconfig and iwlist scan show your interface & AP?
<myr> Myrtti, i generally keep my system in good order
<myr> thanks
<Myrtti> myr: just a friendly reminder from a person who borked her hard drive once or twice... :-)
<DarkkMinion> well i have a Realtek 8185 Wireless card that was working on edgy but now feisty is not recognizing it
<edward> orbin: im very new to ubuntu, what is iwconfig?
<Myrtti> a command line tool
<Jordan_U> DarkkMinion, Is it showing in network-admin or network-manager?
<yigal> myr: you might want to check out http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<MyR> yigal, will do, thanks
<T0uCH> yigal.. i did what you said but when i click on gaim's icon gaim is loading but never open and stops..
<DarkkMinion> no
<chip> insta kde control module shows the drive mounted but disabled.
<yigal> myr: ntfsresize
<Parmenion> "configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses" ... how do i fix this when i already have libncurses installed ?
<yigal> T0uCH: in a terminall type "pkill gaim"
<Smilez> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<edward> orbin im very new to ubuntu, what is iwconfig?
<yigal> T0uCH: then open gaim, and see what happens
<orbin> edward: what Myrtti said.  go to applications > accessories > terminal ... then type in iwconfig
<Myrtti> edward: a command line tool
<Smilez> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orbin> edward: don't paste the output here.
<bokey> Parmenion, "locate libncurses" and then copy it to /lib
<edward> kk
<orbin> !paste > edward  (see pm from ubotu)
<Jordan_U> DarkkMinion, Is it listed in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<orbin> edward: use that if you wish.  output of 'iwlist scan' would be useful too.
<T0uCH> yigal:  nothing happen
<Parmenion> bokey: its already in /lib but as libncurses5
<insta> chip: the lazy unmount broke things
<arooni> help i can't hibernate!
<MyR> hibernating on ubuntu is overrated
<qwest> how can i get more info on my wireless card?
<Parmenion> qwest: lspci
<yigal> T0uCH: I want you to type "gaim" <return> into a terminal and tell me what errors you see
<qwest> and even more details
<LaNCeloT_RW> pls dudes, how do I change the splash screen of gnome? that screen that show after login
<LaNCeloT_RW> =)
<Parmenion> qwest: lspci -v
<edward> orbin iwconfig does show my AP
<chip> insta, how so.
<chip> OH you mean the gui isn't showing the right crappage?
<T0uCH> yigal:  Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<LaNCeloT_RW> i did that last week just grabbing it into a window... but I can't remember where
<chip> that's fine. i don't scare easily.
<qwest> thank you
<chip> specially with an empty 2ndary drive.
<Parmenion> LaNCeloT_RW: install splash screen thingy from synaptic
<Myrtti> it's in the settings
<chip> i've formated the daggone thing like 28 times trying to get this happenin
<erb__> Can you download several files simultaneously with wget? If so what is the command?
<orbin> edward: ok.  does iwlist scan find your AP?
<Myrtti> no, actually
<Myrtti> in gconftool
<Rio79> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<edward> orbin iwlist does not find my AP
<yigal> T0uCH: you don't get an error like, "(org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown)"
<Rat409> erb__: wget --help
<variant> erb__: the command is "man wget" use / to search through the document
<T0uCH> yigal no
<variant> well said Rat409
<edward> orbin imma past the iwlist output
<yigal> T0uCH: are you using 7.04 ?
<erb__> Rat409 & variant I've already done that and couldn't see anything on downloading multiple files
<variant> erb__: there you go then
<orbin> edward: ok, use the pastebin.
<T0uCH> yigal yeah i suppose i made the upgrade
<bokey> Parmenion, what package are you loading ?
<insta> chip: cat /proc/mounts
<variant> erb__: http://www.google.com/search?q=wget+multiple&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<edward> orbin pasted under djraid619
<yigal> T0uCH: did you try "aptitude dist-upgrade" ?
<variant> erb__: note the search term there and the _first_ link
<chip> hold 1.
<T0uCH> yigal:  no
<edward> orbin actually i just did it under edward
<variant> erb__: in future you should really make a slight bit of effort
<orbin> edward: link?
<edward> orbin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19085/
<sharperguy> how do you spell basero (cd burning app)
<crimsun> brasero?
<variant> sharperguy: google it
<orbin> edward: you need to type in: iwlist scan, not just iwlist
<sharperguy> didnt work
<chip> insta what am i lookin for
<edward> orbin heres the iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19087/
<variant> sharperguy: you don't know how to use google then
<edward> orbin oh ok
<bokey> Parmenion, strace <whatever_software>. that'll tell you where it's trying to look for ncurses library.
<sharperguy> cheers
<kermitus> hey I was wondering why is it every time I plug in my usb pen drive, mount it and get ready to use it.. and the darn thing is set to root? If I mounted it why can't I manipulate it how I wish? I hate having to reset permissions every time I plug it in.. is there a workaround so that when I plug in my usb pen drive that the permissions are set to the user that mounted the dumb thing? Sry for...
<chip> insta i don't see that drive listed (hda2)
<bokey> Parmenion, goodluck!
<kermitus> ...my question, I have had to relearn linux, my linux days were way back in the early 90's.
<BVBBQ> can some one tell me how to install new fonts with ubuntu?
<variant> sharperguy: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=itq&q=basero+cd+burning&btnG=Search
<variant> !fonts | BVBBQ
<ubotu> BVBBQ: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sharperguy> i did it and it corrected it to a different work i didnt want
<sharperguy> thats exactly what i typed in
<variant> sharperguy: ok
<edward> orbin iwlist scan http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19088/
<insta> chip: anything related to your second drive
<thebillywayne> kermitus, try changing the mount point to somewhere in /home.  :)
<bokey> BVBBQ, 1. Download the font 2. copy it to ~/.fonts/ 3. run "fc-cache -f -v ~/.fonts/"
<chip> yeah there's no hda2
<kermitus> ohhh lol so /mnt/tmp is what did it?
<BVBBQ> bokey can ubuntu run true type fonts?
<bokey> yes
<orbin> edward: well i'm assuming that your wireless card is working since it can see those networks.  now how are you trying to connect?
<kermitus> i knew that, lol... thanks thebillywayne
<thebillywayne> kermitus, glad to help.  :)
<edward> orbin  SSID hidden, 64 bit wep encryption
<insta> chip: ok lets try remounting it then
<insta> where was the mountpoint?
<edward> orbin 64 bit hex
<chip> /home/me/Yoh
* chip needs a shaur
<mEck0> I wonder how I can make a diff in svn for say a xmlHandler.java which name was menuHandler.java in an earlier revision? The name of the file is xmlHandler.java in my working copy now...
<orbin> edward: top-right.  on the panel near the clock, you should see an icon of two computers.  left click on it, do you see the network?
<insta> no shower yet
<chip> insta, that was a reference to my stinkage.
<edward> orbin it shows manual configuration
<insta> chip: I know
<chip> what's the cmd to mount this thing cli?
<insta> sudo mount /dev/sda2 (?) /home/me/Yoh -o uid=1000
<noobguin> ok guys, how can i get my gde x11 server (the gui) to work w/ mah ati radeon 9250
<insta> it should autodetect ntfs
<chip> hold 1.
<slytherin> noobguin: what is gde?
<slytherin> noobguin: And what do you mean by get to work. What is exact problem currently?
<noobguin> you know gde kde xde
<noobguin> it says it is not configured
<chip> insta why uid 1000?
<orbin> edward:  ok.  type alt+f2, then run: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces   ... that'll open up a text file
<insta> I'm guessing that's your uid
<insta> cat /etc/passwd | grep Yoh to double check
<chip> frakkin KRESKIN you are.
<AzMoo> If I leave my mouse cursor still it's jumping around. Not very far, just a few pixels from where it originally was. It's annoying the hell out of me. Anybody know why it's doing it?
<yigal> noobguin: your pretty funny
<noobguin> im runnin u 7.04 fiesty
<slytherin> noobguin: Try command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' provide all the inputs. Any by the way it is GNOME, KDE, XFCE.
<noobguin> *P
<slytherin> AzMoo: Is yours optical mouse?
<insta> chip, hehe  :)
<kevil99> hello all
<noobguin> hold on, rebooting into recovery mode for root access
<edward> orbin done and done
<slytherin> kevil99: hi
<MM2_> AzMoo: usbmouse?
<sin18> for an integrated wireless card i can find chipset info but for a usb card .. how can i find it besides dmesg cmd ?
<karen> hi - i'm having problems booting the installer with a sata dvd drive on an intel p975 chipset motherboard - there's plenty of stuff on google, but mainly about dapper, then edgy - any ideas?
<chip> insta, alright it's mounted... i can see the windows "System Volume INformation" dir but nothin else.
<AzMoo> MM2_, slytherin, yep.
<kevil99> new to xchat just installed ubuntu yesterday
<slytherin> sin18: lsusb?
<chip> and there's plenty
<MM2_> AzMoo: I think it's a feature, not a failure :)
<insta> well, ls -lh /home/me/Yoh
<orbin> edward: are the first two lines: "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"?
<insta> see who owns the files
<sin18> slytherin : thanks a lot
<chip> insta, which files?
<chip> i can't see the other dirs
<edward> orbin yep
<insta> from the cli
<insta> everything I'm doing is cli
<AzMoo> MM2_, explain? Do you mean like an unintended "feature"?
<kevil99> i like it
<chip> how do i chk owner cli
<slytherin> AzMoo: Not sure about usb mouse but my compaq optical mouse gives same trouble sometimes. I think it is hardware problem.
<chip> insta how do i chk owner cli
<thebillywayne> how do you change the mount point of auto-mounted usb drives?
<MM2_> AzMoo: optical usb mouses sometimes does that. Try put some other mouse mat under it?
<orbin> edward: ok, leave those two lines.  for everything other line there.  put a # in front, so it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19089/
<insta> ls -lh
<insta> it'll say owner, group, and permissions per each entry in the file
<AzMoo> Guess it's time for a new mouse then.
<insta> folder**
<lancer> #smc
<chip> insta it's me:root (user:group)
<AzMoo> MM2_, slytherin, thanks.
<chip> perms are way low.
<Hyphen> a
<insta> what are permissions?
<chip> there's a bunch of other dirs that aren't showing . . .
<orbin> edward: we're basically (i think) letting the icon with the two computers (network manager applet) take control of networking.  you might be having conflicts with network-admin.
<chip> hold 1 lemme verify that hda2 is right.
<edward> orbin well this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19090/
<fiery_cleric> hi ... i want to install/use ubuntu from a usb hard drive ... but my laptop cant boot from usb directly ... can i get a kernel to mount the usb disk as a root parition , how?
<noobguin> i dont know my gfx cards chipset, what do i do
<yigal> fiery_cleric: are you a religious zelot?
<chip> insta how to check perms from cmdline?
<chip> chmod what?
<installing_fawn> Hi, I'm getting "Can't have the end before the start!" from the partitioner. I cannot continue to install.
<yigal> chip: insta showed you already ls -lh
<slytherin> noobguin: try command lspci
<fiery_cleric> yigal: yeah i religiously use linux :)
<edward> orbin should i save?
<yigal> fiery_cleric: I guess I'm a zelot also :)
<orbin> edward: yep, that's fine.  save and close.
<noobguin> now what
<orbin> edward: are you using the computer itself now btw?
<edward> yea
<edward> hah
<sivaji> whether ntfs throuth kubuntu is read only
<chip> insta, anyway, it's the same perms as it was before
<insta> 600, but owned by you instead of root?
<noobguin> ati technologies inc rv280 [radeon 9200 pro]  (secondary) (rev 01)
<orbin> edward: done saving?
<edward> yep
<edward> orbin yep
<orbin> edward: ok, we'll try reload the applet first.  alt+f2 ... then type in nm-applet
<orbin> whoops
<orbin> edward: killall nm-applet
<orbin> edward: you should hopefully see the icon is now gone.
<edward> orbin yep
<sivaji> can i read and write a file to ntfs based partition through kubuntu?
<orbin> edward: ok, now alt+f2 .. then type in nm-applet
<yigal> sivaji: kind of
<edward> orbin done
<insta> chip: still there?  we're almost done
<orbin> edward: is it back there?
<stopgo> i think my keyboard is misconfigured.  how can i observe what's getting fired when i press a key? and how can i change the bindings?
<edward> orbin yea still in manual config
<sivaji> yigal cant i
<chip> insta, yes. just waiting.
<yigal> suvaji: check out ntfs-3g
<edward> orbin ill brb in a sec
<insta> chip: in your samba config, under the section that exports your share, add this line:  "guest account = me"    (substituting me with your username)
<orbin> edward: ok, you probably have to restart networking altogether.  i'm gonna say just reboot.
<chip> insta why guest?
<sivaji> yigal ya i got that package
* chip does
<yigal> sivaji: what's the problem then?
<insta> chip: because I'm debugging something
<MyR> sivaji, sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<chip> insta by export you mean the [Yoh]  section yes?
<sivaji> MyR then what i suppose to do
<insta> yep
<Wriest> what other programs will work good with Xubuntu?
<edward> orbin kk
<MyR> sivaji, applications > system tools > ntfs config tool
<JohnRobert> how can I find out what's stopping me unmount something?
<JohnRobert> umount: /media/usb: device is busy
<MyR> sivaji, then enable the drives of your choice
<JohnRobert> I'm not in the directory, and nothing I know of is using it
<chip> insta, i added that line to the end of the [Yoh]  section
<insta> chip: restart samba and try to access the share from windows
<chip> hold 1
<chip> insta, "\\Famblypc\Yoh is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.\n\n The network name cannot be found."
<noobguin> config done but when i type gdm it flashes a couple times and says that the craphical interface is not set up corectly
<chip> insta are you the administrator of this server?
* chip hoped.
<insta> chip: this irc server?  nowhere near it :)
<james12296> Good Evening.
<chip> no, i menat the server in my error message
<insta> oh. ..
<insta> you m ean how you misspelled family? :p
<sivaji> MyR i got that package installed but i cant open it nothing happens when i clik on it
<chip> it said to contact the admin. i was hoping you were it.
<chip> and yeah i do that all the time.
<MyR> sivaji, what are you clicking?
<chip> fambly, damb, whamb, etc.
<insta> chip: cute :p
<chip> yeah.
<chip> so anyway, that was the msg i got from window.s
<sivaji> kmenu->system->ntfs configuration tools
<noobguin> somebody HELP
<MSTK> can anyone explain to me what Sessions are?
<niru> http://pastebin.ca/470339
<edward> orbin
<edward> orbin it works
<MSTK> I assume it's different ways I can boot up once I log on, but how do I set them?
<james12296> Has anyone found a good DVD Player for Ubuntu?  When I put in a commercial disk I get an error. Looks like I'm missing a CODEX, but I followed the instructions for Totem Movie player I get this error. Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it.   Any Idea where I can get them?
<MSTK> I can't seem to create more than one Session.
<niru> I have all the packages in the repository then why such error
<orbin> edward: ah, cool. :)
<edward> orbin thanks so much
<sivaji> MyR : kmenu->system->ntfs configuration tools
<orbin> edward: you shouldn't use wep btw. :P
<Myrtti> james12296: try VLC
<hikyuu_> grrr.. stupit windows, ruining linux gaming with their treachery and violence
<james12296> do I google it?
<MSTK> james12296 - use Synaptics
<niru> any idea
<edward> orbin whys that?
<chip> james12296, VLCPlayer is king.
<noobguin> http://www.videolan.org
<insta> chip: I don't know ... my brain is shutting off for the evening.  I'll see if I can find you here tomorrow
<edward> orbin my dell is a bastard when it comes to anything else other than wep 64, but thats for a different channel
<noobguin> there is your dvd player
<chip> "VLC media player - Overview" at http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<edward> orbin thanks again
<orbin> !dvd > james12296 (see pm from ubotu)
<Parmenion_> hey ! hi hikyuu_ =)
<MyR> sivaji, in the terminal try sudo ntfs-config
<edward> orbin bye
<chip> NO COOKIE
<Parmenion_> WoW is still crashing on you ?
<MSTK> Can anyone tell me how to create a session that will log on directly to CLI?
<noobguin> !!!!! need help!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about need help!!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hikyuu_> Parmenion: hey! yeah X.x
<noobguin> cute
<chip> well i'll try tomorrow.
<hikyuu_> Parmenion: apparently this 132 error isnt OS specific
<niru> hikyuu_, any idea
<chip> lemme know if you want some boobies.
<niru> http://pastebin.ca/470339
<hikyuu_> other Windows users have the same "cannot read memory" error
<hikyuu_> but unfortunately, they all also have no excuse or way to fix it
<hikyuu_> lol
<sivaji> MyR (ntfs-config:5459): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<rly> hick
<z0x1c> chip, have you tried accessing via IP address \\192.168.whatever? I find it strange that log.smbd is empty.
<Myrtti> noobguin: please supply us with a bit more info
<MSTK> can anyone tell me how to create a session that will log me on directly to the terminal/CLI, bypassing X?
<Myrtti> MSTK: ctrl-f1
<Myrtti> or ctrl-f2 or f3
<MSTK> Myrtti - I know what those are.  Is there any way I can boot directly into them?
<Myrtti> you can get back to x with alt-ctrl-f7
<MSTK> or do I just do that at the login window?
<MyR> sivaji, you need the gtk engine: sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines
<Wriest> Can someone tell me what programs are good with Xubuntu?
<reitblatt> MSTK: you can just do that at the login screen
<noobguin> (ww) radeon: no matching device section for instance (busid pci:2:10:0) found
<Myrtti> Wriest: the ones that come with it?
<MSTK> Myrtti - right now to log into a CLI environment I have to log on, wait for X to load, then wait for the Gnome Terminal to load.
<MSTK> reitblatt - ah, thanks.
<james12296> Thanks.   Trying it now.
<noobguin> what kinda info ya need
<Wriest> I'm talking about like Beryl? etc..
<reitblatt> noobguin: that happen right after installing?
<noobguin> yup
<orbin> MSTK: maybe a server install would better suit you if you don't use a desktop environ.
<MSTK> orbin - I still use it, I just sometimes want an alternative.
<orbin> MSTK: ah ok.
<MSTK> I'm as big a Beryl/eye candy fan as the next guy, but sometimes a bit of simplicity can't hurt.
<noobguin> any ideas
<reitblatt> noobguin: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration
<reitblatt> noobguin: also, please file a bug
<reitblatt> lemme know the bug #
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Rat409> MSTK: you can edit /etc/inittab if you want it permanent,change the default 5 to a 3 its the first line
<orbin> MSTK: personally the console font is too chunky for my piddly 1024x768 screen.
<james12296> Excellent.  Works well.  Big Thank you.
<MSTK> orbin - yeah, true.  is there any way to adjust it?
<noobguin> no wait, it didnt happen after install,
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19098/
<noobguin> thats after manual config because it didn't auto detect
<orbin> MSTK: i used to pass vga modes to grub to shrink it a little, but it doesn't seem to work as well in feisty.  personally i just use a full screen gnome-terminal.
<noobguin> fatal server error: no screens found
<levon> please someone help im trying to get nsfu2 to run but i get grey screens
<MSTK> orbin - any way to configure it to open straight to a fullscreen gnome terminal?
<levon> im running with wine
<reitblatt> noobguin: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MSTK> selectively, though
<MSTK> like creating a different Sessions option
<noobguin> how, all i get is the shell?
<sivaji> MyR : have a look at that link
<MSTK> How do I create a new session, anyway?  According to the built-in docs, it's System -> Preferences -> Sessions, then Session Options tab and there should be a button.  But I see no such button.
<MyR> sivaji, i am researching it
<levon> please i would like to get my game working anyone get NSFU 2 to work on ubuntu i had it working on opensuse but now i dont knwo what to do
<levon> im using wine but its displaying the screen all messed up its all grey
<james12296> I am new to ubuntu but like what I see so far.  I was wondering if anyone has burnt Lightscribe disks with ubuntu?  I went to the lightscribe.com Website and downloaded the RPM files.  Converted them with Alien to a DEB format then installed them. I have the ICON on the desktop but when I click on it nothing seems to happen.
<cesar_> hi. i know theres probably a million reasons for this, but i cant access my web server or ssh
<cesar_> how can i start looking?
<cesar_> it was workin until today
<hikyuu_> sigh, how can i install ATIs drivers when Ubuntu wont let me run the ./ command?
<hikyuu_> O.o
<hikyuu_> lol
<cesar_> it just times out
<cesar_> both for ssh and web
<reitblatt> noobguin: PM
<hikyuu_> "sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run" says command not found X.x
<MyR> sivaji, sorry i can't find anything
<hikyuu_> anything?
<cesar_> nevermind, it's my dyndns
<reitblatt> chmod +x ati-driver-*
<sivaji> ok thank u
<reitblatt> hikyuu_: you have to make it executable
<MyR> sivaji, maybe you can use it without the interface
<crouic6> hello, is there somebody who can help me with my old zipdrive iomega parallel on feisty ?
<reitblatt> hikyuu_: why are you installing it manually instead of using fglrx provided by Ubuntu?
<hikyuu_> reitblatt: because Cegeda suggests the drivers distributed by ATI instead of distribution specific drivers >.>
<MyR> sivaji, try this: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<hikyuu_> "Users with ATI Radeon 8500 or above video cards should use the proprietary ATI drivers available from www.ati.com. Some distributions build versions of these drivers for use with that specific distribution. These builds can sometimes cause conflicts and users may wish to use the drivers available directly from ATI."
<reitblatt> hikyuu_: have you tried the Ubuntu drivers?
<ranian> hello, how to  remove package gem command in ruby?
<reitblatt> they are pretty recent
<hikyuu_> yes i have
<hikyuu_> my games are blanking out and crashing
<hikyuu_> >.>
<hikyuu_> so...
<sivaji> ya it works
<hikyuu_> lol
<bertkane> hello , irc  wont display arabic fonts .. why ?
<sivaji> it is read only
<noobguin> okay then, how do i get the drivers from the shell
<reitblatt> noobguin: I sent you a PM
<noobguin> i answered
<reitblatt> noobguin: I got nothing
<Tinky> Can someone please tell me the linux kernel that is in 7.04?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: its also a sound card thing likely :P since thats what the 132 error pertains to
<xevox> "DELL will sell computers with ubuntu preinstalled" <----- thats true or it is a fake?
<reitblatt> Tinky: 2.6.20
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: what sound card
<reitblatt> xevox: true
<xevox> someone know somthing about that?
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: some sound server programs reserve acess to the soundcard, wich may be the case
<Tinky> reitblatt: Awesome, thanks
<xevox> reitblatt, realy? O_O
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: like XMMS and ARTS
<reitblatt> xevox: yup
<MyR> xevox, yes
<xevox> :DDDDDDDDDD whaaa hoooooooooooooooooooooo
<UnluckyMike> hikyuu_: what sound card
<xevox> n_______n
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: .... the soundcard on my PC? what difference does it make?
<MyR> sivaji, try unmounting your windows partition then use that ntfs-3g command to mount it
<hikyuu_> UnluckyMike: you IMed me :P, im just saying, may also be my soundcard
<sahil> hey, i downloaded a theme for Ubuntu, but how do i install it ?
<variant> sahil: what kind of theme?
<variant> sahil: for the desktop, boot screen or what?
<JJ|Laptop> do you think it would be easier to install ubuntu on a desktop than a laptop?
<sahil> it is a mac OSX theme
<variant> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sahil> it is for the desktop not for boot
<variant> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Oriona> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JJ|Laptop> lol!
<variant> sahil: see those links
<sahil> thanks, i am prosing them now :D
<JJ|Laptop> variant: it's an osx link, will that even work?
<sahil> will let you know if it will work
<james12296> I take it that the lightscribe is a no then?
* Tux_lost is runnin in circles
<variant> JJ|Laptop: not if its an actual theme for macos.. i assume it's a gnome theme to look like macos
<variant> james12296: why?
<variant> james12296: it works with k3b and some proprietry addon afaik
<variant> james12296: http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<JJ|Laptop> lol
<JJ|Laptop> would ubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso be stable or testing?
<Kahrytan> JJ|Laptop: I got Feisty cds today
<reitblatt> JJ|Laptop: testing
<james12296> I would like to leave MS world and have a nice AMD dual processor server with Lightscribe.  I would like to be able to burn the images on the disk rather than Jiffy maker.   Just looks better.
<reitblatt> JJ|Laptop: beta means it's an old ISO
<JJ|Laptop> lol, beta
<JJ|Laptop> fuck i'm stupid
<sahil> thanks variant it is working perfectly now
<JJ|Laptop> is 7.04 final out?
<reitblatt> JJ|Laptop: yup
<crdlb> since april 19
<JJ|Laptop> fuck, 700mb dl wasted
<Kahrytan> JJ|Laptop: Yes, and I got 3 shipit cds from it.
<JJ|Laptop> i orered some too...
<crdlb> !ohmy | JJ|Laptop
<ubotu> JJ|Laptop: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kahrytan> JJ|Laptop:  It took 4 weeks to get here
<JJ|Laptop> from order time or release?
<Kahrytan> JJ|Laptop: Order time
<james12296> Any word when CNR will be available for ubuntu?
<vega-> it hasn't been 4 weeks since release
<sahil> Is there a way to change a specific icon ?
<reitblatt> james12296: never?
<Kahrytan> vega-: Which means it came very fast.
<JJ|Laptop> it;s only been like 16 days since relase, so that's the pertinant time
<UnluckyMike> jsmrd12296: check the cnr website
<reitblatt> james12296: look @ synaptic
<vega-> Kahrytan: i ordered on the 20th, not here yet..
<reitblatt> james12296: CNR (click'n'run I assume) is built on APT I believe
<Kahrytan> vega-: I ordered on the 12th
<james12296> Linspire said something about this quarter.  Some technology agreement between linspire and ubuntu.
<VJun> anyone know how to use evolution with hotmail account ?
<Kahrytan> Who are the people on the Shipit sleeves?
<reitblatt> james12296: got a link on that?
<MyR> vjun, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html may help you
<reitblatt> james12296: Linspire is based on Ubuntu AFAIK
<james12296> one moment.  Lookig it up.
<Madpilot> Kahrytan, photographer's models, AFAIK
<Tux_lost> this is gettin me nowhere
<JJ|Laptop> Kahrytan: where abouts do you live?
<james12296> got it.
<james12296> http://www.linspire.com/lindows_news_pressreleases_archives.php?id=213
<VJun> MyR
<variant> sivaji: great
<VJun> i tried it out already
<VJun> but got this error
<Kahrytan> Madpilot: So, no one important?
<Kahrytan> JJ|Laptop: In the US.
<Madpilot> Kahrytan, apparently not
<reitblatt> james12296: interesting
<VJun> Error sending password: -ERR Hotmail said you must pay money to have WebDAV access.
<Kahrytan> Madpilot: Photographers uses them allot
<Tux_lost> it wont use mah 2:10:0 or 2:10:1 pci card
<sivaji> variant : why ?
<reitblatt> james12296: I'm not sure exactly what the difference between CNR and the current APT system is
<reitblatt> possibly interface
<JJ|Laptop> Kahrytan: i mean what state, so i can guesstimate how long to get to me based on distance and time
<MyR> sivaji, unmount your windows partition then use ntfs-3g to mount it
<UnluckyMike> Vjun: afaik hotmail requires a free for pop and webdav
<Kahrytan> Madpilot: I like the pic for Dapper better then Feisty
<Kahrytan> JJ|Laptop: East Coast
<VJun> UnluckyMike :
<Jack31> how do i make a virtual desktop of 800x600?
<sivaji> no i got a link and following that mount at startup
<UnluckyMike> Vjun: i'm pretty sure hotmail requires a paid subscription for that sevice
<UnluckyMike> *service
<rankin_> did you try system/prefrences/desktop effects?
<daya> any one have have idea, how to allow the clients behind the natted firewall to ftp server through active ftp connection
<daya>  i have 500 Invalid PORT Command.
<daya> error
<VJun> UnluckyMike : i see ,so what mail is free of charge ?
<vega-> daya: you need to configure some kind of port forwarding on the firewall
<UnluckyMike> VjunL gmail
<vega-> daya: or something..
<daya> vega-, can you please help me , how can I do it.
<variant> rankin_: proprietry software and the interface
<variant> james12296: anyway, you saw the lightscribe link i showed you?
<UnluckyMike> Vjun: http://www.gmail.com/
<rankin_> ye
<variant> VJun: https://mail.google.com .. always use that link and the site will always be encrypted (not just authentications phase)
<vega-> daya: not really, i'm no expert in that subject, sorry
<daya> vega-, ok
<rankin_> anyone have any advice about. running windows vista on an Imac?
<UnluckyMike> daya: is your firewall integrated in your router?
<MyR> gmail is pimp
<daya> UnluckyMike, actually I am running natted firewall with Linux.
<Tux_lost> got it, ran the command sudo gdm -glx
<VJun> can i import hotmail contact into gmail ?
<UnluckyMike> daya: oh, I'm not expert in software firewalls, i do know a little about hardware though
<daya> UnluckyMike, it serves as both router and firewall.
<Tux_lost> my god this thing is a pain in the ass
<daya> UnluckyMike, ok
<MyR> VJun, yes, you can import a contacts file that you exported from hotmail
<sony> hello
<VJun> MyR : is it "Switching to Gmail"??
<rankin_> ok im leaving, by
<sony> if there is man page for ++ in ubuntu
<VJun> MyR: can i still use my hotmail after switching to gmail ?
<sony> if there is man page for c++ in ubuntu
<MyR> VJun, yes
<james12296> sorry I missed the Lightscribe link.
<VJun> MyR : thanks :)
<HiddenHax> shwapoop
<Tux_lost> anyone know a good file sharing program for ubuntu
<Tux_lost> that is in the apt-get list
<variant> !p2p | Tux_lost
<ubotu> Tux_lost: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Meatbag> anyone know why my screen will power down even though i have it set to never do it? No screensaver is on either
<sony> if there is man page for c++ in ubuntu,and the pacjage name is ??
<Tux> tried to apt-get install frostwire
<Tux> but it didn't work
<sony> if there is man page for c++ in ubuntu,and the package name is ??
<MyR> torrents are better
<variant> sony: gcc, apt-get install gcc or build-essential for a full compile environment
<baudthief> Are there any decent free 3d games for linux? I feel like I'm wasting my graphics card just running beryl ;\
<rothfuss> sony: g++ -- sudo apt-get install g++
<MyR> native linux games?!?
<baudthief> they don't exist do they ;\
<variant> baudthief: rather a lot
<variant> baudthief: not as many as windows
<variant> baudthief: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<Stickymaddness> baudthief, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427205
<variant> baudthief: saurbraten is a nice fps
<Madpilot> baudthief, Tremulous is another fps
<MyR> more than i thought apparently
<chowmeined> I am trying to setup windows on xen in feisty, but windows' installer hangs at "Setup is starting windows"
<baudthief> awesome! thanks guys
<variant> chowmeined: you have vt enabled cpu i supose?
<baudthief> missile broken :(
<baudthief> http://tremulous.net/index.php?section=files
<chowmeined> variant: yes
<chowmeined> variant: and it is enabled because if i do xm dmesg | grep VMX .. it shows up
<variant> chowmeined: well, thats a seriously specialist subject. you're unlikley to find decent help here
<variant> chowmeined: /join ##xen
<chowmeined> i just thought since it came with ubuntu feisty
<variant> chowmeined: and yes there are 2 hashes there
<baudthief> thanks again!
<chowmeined> I asked in ##xen.. but nobody there likes windows.. they all try to convince me to use linux instead
<variant> chowmeined: don't blame them really. try asking your question again antoher time
<chowmeined> i dont blame them
<chowmeined> anyways I hate windows
<mailman> Hi guys, Im a newbie in python, Im looking for a python script that reads images in a directory and rotates them, any help will be much appreciated. Thanks
<chowmeined> but its not for my, its for my job.. ill ask in ##xen
<Madpilot> mailman, try #python
<mjponce> #ruby
<mailman> meaning?
<chowmeined> no you dont want #ruby
<znejk> hello how could i change the theme for notification deamon? or change colors? is there an easy way?
<MyR> mailman, /join #python
<vega-> mailman: that's like one line of code with imagemagick or something smiliar..
<faisal_d> How do you grant/revoke sudo privileges from a user through the terminal?
<boguh> hi, what do i have to install to use compiz with ubunut? and how can i check if it works?
<chowmeined> visudo
<Flannel> faisal_d: sudo all together? remove them from the admin group
<james12296> got it.   Thanks.  Trying now.
<MyR> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MyR> mm
<sony> rothfuss: But I could not "man cout"
<faisal_d> Flannel: thanx... didn't know that it was implemented by adding them to the admin group...
<MyR> !compiz
<sony> rothfuss: But I could not "man cout"
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mwe> faisal_d: sudo gpasswd -a user admin or sudo gpasswd -d user admin
<dooglus> every 4 seconds, my hard disk makes a nasty knocking noise when I run feisty.
<faisal_d> mwe: thanx :)
<mwe> faisal_d: on a default setup being a member of the admin group determines if you're allowed to use sudo
<dooglus> the previous hard disk did the same thing, and ended up dying after a week or so.  this is a new one.  does ubuntu kill hard disk drives?
<sony> rothfuss: I would like to check the function of cpp.But I could not.
<reptyl_> hi! im having problems with the swtich user feature. whenver i use it, i can login as another user but im unable to go back. can anyone help me fix it?
<dooglus> reptyl_: control-alt-f7
<boguh> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<reptyl_> dooglus, ok. ill try that. thanks
<rothfuss> sony: I don't think that there is a man page for cout.  try http://cppreference.com or http://www.cplusplus.com for a c++ reference.
<chowmeined> std::cout?
<sony> rothfuss: yup,I would like to get the reference of the c++ function in ubuntu terminal.
<Frogzoo> dooglus: return your drive to the supplier - chances are the drives controller has a firmware bug
<sony> rothfuss: any idea to do so to get the reference in terminal in ubuntu.
<Jack31> Anyone know how i might make a virtual desktop at 800x600
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it only has one drive
<dooglus> Frogzoo: they kept the other one when they replaced the first one
<geo_> Do I have to do something besides putting scripts in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ to be able to use them with nautilus?
<geo_> i've placed a script there, chmod'ed it +x, but i can't see it on nautilus' context menu
<Frogzoo> dooglus: how old's the drive?
<dooglus> Frogzoo: about a week
<sony> rothfuss: in brief,is there a package containing c++ man pages shuch as glibc for c programming
<MyR> geo_, make sure they are executable
<crdlb> geo_: did you restart nautilus?
<geo_> crdlb: hm..i didn't try killall nautilus
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I sent the laptop back when the 1st hdd died.  it came back with a new drive
<Frogzoo> dooglus: well if it's a firmware bug, giving you an exact same drive will mean this one lasts a week same as the old one
<rothfuss> sony: I am not aware of any man pages for c++ classes.
<geo_> yay..it worked :)
<rothfuss> sony: maybe try ##c++
<MyR> geo_, to restart nautilus: nautilus -q
<dooglus> Frogzoo: I don't think it's the same drive.  the old drive was completely dead
<erb__> Does anyone know how to download 5 simultaneous files in wget? I can't find such an option in the man file.
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it doesn't tap like this in Windows.  makes me think it may be a kernel bug
<Frogzoo> dooglus: I mean same model/same firmware/same controller
<sony> rothfuss: what is ##c++ ?? I come from Taiwan.
<reptyl_> dooglus, i thried ctrl + alt + f7, the screen is just all white
<dooglus> reptyl_: try ctrl+alt+f[8, 9, 10, 11]  - see if you can find the active screen
<MyR> too slow :\
<rothfuss> sony: the c++ irc channel.  do: /join ##c++.
<reptyl_> i had to restart gdm to get things back to normal
<sony> rothfuss: thanks~~
<sony> rothfuss: nobody reply me.I'm sad.
<reptyl_> dooglus, i am able to go back. problem is the screen is just all white
<james12296> ok.  I'm stupid.   How do I change the directory to the desktop?
<kane77> how can I find out what packages are available as source packages (eg I can use apt-get to build them)?
<Madpilot> james12296, in the terminal? "cd /Desktop"
<Madpilot> ubotu, cli | james12296
<ubotu> james12296: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Frogzoo> james12296: cd ~/Desktop/
<Braddf0rd> Hey, is there a reason everything on my taskbar gets out of order when I reboot
<james12296> Thank you. Forgot the Capital 'D' i guess.
<bokey> what lot of users are complaining regarding skype 1.3b true regarding voice ?
<Madpilot> james12296, case matters on the command line
<bokey> i.e., there is no work around ?
<xjkx> I am frankly sorry if i am being off-topic but, my xubuntu doesnt run, it freezes on the very very beginning on "starting up", then i ran safe mode and it also frozen on: "cannot alocate resource for eisa slot 1, `same message` slot 4, freeing unnused kernel memory, input: At translated set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1"
<xjkx> and then freezes
<xjkx> tried vga=normal as someone else recommended
<xjkx> but did not work
<xjkx> i dont even know if the problem is video card
<xjkx> it doesnt even pass the first screen after grub
<stefg> xjkx: so are there Eisa slots in your machine?
<Braddf0rd> Does anyone know why, when I turn Compiz on all of my taskbar setting get messed up???
<xjkx> stefg: unsure
<outlaw84> where can I find a list of repositries for ubuntu?
<stefg> xjkx: hmmm, then it will be very difficult to help you ...
<Wriest> Braddf0rd: where did you get compiz from?
<Horscht> how can I get temporary root rights in nautilus?
<Braddf0rd> Came w/ Feisty
<dooglus> Frogzoo: it doesn't tap like this in Windows.  makes me think it may be a kernel bug
<xjkx> stefg: i am almost sure it doesnt
<dooglus> 9I just booted into Windows to check, and its not tapping0
<xjkx> stefg: wait, i think it really doesnt
<Madpilot> ubotu, repos | outlaw84
<xjkx> i have only PCI things
<Wriest> I have Xubuntu do you know if it came with all version ubuntu?
<ubotu> outlaw84: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xjkx> and my videocard is onboard
<Braddf0rd> Wriest, Isn't that what the "Desktop Effects" or whatever is? Compiz?
<Horscht> ! root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<xjkx> almsot everything is onboard
<Wriest> I'm new
<sedra> hi all
<Wriest> I just started Ubuntu
<Wriest> hi sedra
<rothfuss> Horscht: gksudo nautilus
<stefg> xjkx: wht type of computer is it? age, processor, ram, desktop or laptop?
<sedra> hi Wriest
<Horscht> thanks
<Braddf0rd> Wriest, oh then u can't h3lp me. :(
<xjkx> stefg: desktop
<Wriest> sry
<bokey> Braddf0rd, play with gconftool-2
<xjkx> stefg: i have a semprom 2600+
<xjkx> 512 memory
<stefg> xjkx: ah, ok , so it's halfway recent
<Braddf0rd> bokey, where do I find that?
<xjkx> kinda
<stefg> xjkx: try passing acpi=off on the boot line and see if it boots then (for a test)
<xjkx> stefg: i wouldnt think the problem is the eisa message but the last one, because its where it freezes, but i will try what you say, any other recommendations? its a pain in the ass to boot by livecd each time (funny is that it runs fine in livecd)
<Braddf0rd> xjkx, how's that system running Ubuntu? I have a 2800+ Sempron/ 512Mb DDR400/128Mb (bland) video/40Gb 7200rpm 8mb buffer
<Braddf0rd> xjkx, I mean, how's it handling everything for you?
<bokey> is anyone here using skype 1.3b & has problem with voice ?
<foo> hmm, -z for rsync is: "compress file data during the transfer" ... how exactly does it do this? Does that mean, like, compress it before it is sent and extract it when it's received or something?
<xjkx> Braddf0rd: its not running, and as off-topic, its xubuntu
<heh> .tin.it
<xjkx> its handling nothing, lol, it stops on starting up messages
<Braddf0rd> xjkx, Oh god... you can't even run terminal in xubuntu :<
<stefg> xjkx: kernel problems aren't offtopic... be it xubuntu or ubuntu, they use the same kernel
<xjkx> Braddf0rd: no terminals? :(
<xjkx> stefg: good to know
<xjkx> acpi=off thats what i will try
<rausb0> Braddf0rd: try running xterm instead of xfce terminal (use alt-f2)
<bokey> Braddf0rd, did you look at google link i sent you ?
<Wriest> can someone tell me if compiz came with Xubuntu Feisty?
<Braddf0rd> rausb0, Yes, I know, I've dabbled with it enough to know that it's not what I need...
<bokey> !compiz | Wriest
<ubotu> Wriest: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Braddf0rd> bokey, Yeah, I did, thanks ;)
<Wriest> !compiz | Wriest
<bokey> np Braddf0rd
<YankDownUnder> Can someone give me - without a heap of "advertisement" - the specs on 7.04?
<aalevy> hello, how do i view html pages with streaming wmv?
<Braddf0rd> xjkx, Yeah, you're stuck using xterm, no drag and drop... that's really my only problem
<bokey> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<jago25> iwconfig is truncating my 256bit 64 character key to 104bit. How do I enter the key?
<YankDownUnder> Ok - that's not what I wanted. Been there done that. I just want some plain out and out specs. Like kernel version (and minor), GTK version - etc etc etc
<Braddf0rd> xjkx, if you haven't used it, if you try opening terminal you'll get kicked out and have to log back in, losing anything you were working on before then...
<rausb0> jago25: 256bit? you mean 128bit?
<crdlb> YankDownUnder: try distrowatch.com
<jago25> rausb0, My key is 64 characters
<rausb0> jago25: is it wep or wpa?
<foo> YankDownUnder: Or try jer toilet jer belly livered toad!
<jago25> rausb0, wep
<YankDownUnder> Erf...ok...been there done that. Just trying to get some real life facts - not hype - not articles - not anything related to media - just reality.
<jago25> rausb0, iwcondif just cuts off the last characters
<Madpilot> YankDownUnder, Feisty's kernel is 2.6.20-15-*
<crdlb> YankDownUnder: distrowatch.com lists exactly what you're looking for: package versions
<YankDownUnder> foo, How's about I come over there and smack ya upside the head ya twerpy little geek... (I meant that in a GOOD way)
* foo runs home crying to mum
<YankDownUnder> Madpilot, Ta - that's what I'm lookin fer.
<rausb0> jago25: only 128(104) and 64(40) bit wep is supported. is 256bit wep a standard?
<bokey> YankDownUnder, download it
<bokey> YankDownUnder, they aren't advertisement!
<YankDownUnder> bokey, How's about you download it and send it to me? I'm on a budget mate. Have kids and a foo to kill.
<jago25> rausb0, well, my key is very long. I will just count the characters. It has worked before but now knetworkmanager isn't working so I'm having to do it by hand
<Madpilot> YankDownUnder, Gnome is 2.18.1 (but like other ppl have said, this info should all be on distrowatch...)
<bokey> YankDownUnder, well, you can always go to shipit.ubuntu.com
<longgia2001> Hi all, I've just dist-upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10, my / partition free space decrease from 1.2G -> 815M, even I already apt-get clean. However, I found a lot of things that I don't need, eg: xorg-ati, xorg-nvidia, languages like thai, tamil .... I want to clear some spaces, but don't know where to start, can you give me an advice???
<Wriest> I just downloaded Compiz 0.4 but I don't know how to install it
<gong> why don't i hear the sound?
<bokey> YankDownUnder, it's free
<YankDownUnder> gong, You're deaf?
<foo> YankDownUnder: Download ubuntu for you and mail it to you?
<gong> ?
<YankDownUnder> bokey, Yeah - I know it's free.
<ChUck> oi
<jpjacobs> Wriest, everything you install goes through synaptic (or an equivalent)
<Braddf0rd> Hey, there's an app that comes with xubuntu that allows you to "tweek" your window prefs, does anyone know where you can get this or what it's called?
<ChUck> alguma gatinha a?
<jago25> rausb0, yep 64 characters is 256bit and it's a standard
<bokey> YankDownUnder, so there's the solution to your budget ;)
<YankDownUnder> foo, Ok. Give me some skinny before I attempt to d/l this monster tonight, eh?
<edi> hi........
<ChUck> hi
<bokey> hello edi
<ChUck> i from us iowa
<edi> asl plz
<YankDownUnder> Is Iowa a state yet?
<bokey> edi, wtf ?
<bokey> hehe
<Wriest> Well I don't have synaptic in this version
<ChUck> hahahaha
<ChUck> yes
<YankDownUnder> I thought they nuked Iowa and Kansas fer testing...
<ChUck> but you is very shit
<ChUck> hauahauahau
<longgia2001> Hi all, I've just dist-upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10, my / partition free space decrease from 1.2G -> 815M, even I already apt-get clean. However, I found a lot of things that I don't need, eg: xorg-ati, xorg-nvidia, languages like thai, tamil .... I want to clear some spaces, but don't know where to start, can you give me an advice???
* YankDownUnder wonders about the literacy of folks from Iowa
<ChUck> im from brazil
<stefg> longgia2001: synaptic! go through he packages, read what they do, check waht dependencies they might take with them if you uninstall... but don't ecpect too much... all the xorg drivers total to less than 2 MB, so you might just leave them alone
<bokey> 16-Male-Somewhere_in_this_planet
<Madpilot> ChUck, be polite. And use English here, please. There is a Brazilian channel.
<foo> YankDownUnder: hehe.
<longgia2001> stefg, means I have to do it manually????
<bokey> there's always #ubuntu-offtopic fellas
<ChUck> vai se fuder seu gringo
<stefg> longgia2001: errmm, how should the box know by itself, waht you want, and what not
<bokey> ChUck, do you want to be kicked in the butt ?
<bokey> hehe
<ChUck> motherfucker
<ChUck> yes kick me
<bokey> hehe..
<ChUck> essa bosta aki
<ChUck> hail pantera
<ChUck> hail cannibal corpse
<erpo> When I try to add a windows printer via SMB using the add printer wizard, the Host dropdown box is empty, even though a popup windows prompted me for the password to HOMEPC, which is the PC sharing the printer. How can I add the windows printer?
<Kezman74> Hello, can someone help me get my TV Out working. It's a Pal-B using Composite Out. I'm only going to use the TV
<james12296> thank you all. really appreciate the help.   good night.
<ChUck> bye
<New-User> i want to install ubuntu 6.06 LTS from my Hard drive, guide me how i do?
<erpo> Kezman74: TV out can be a pain. If you have a nvidia card, plug in only the TV and reboot.
<longgia2001> stefg, You are right, I should try your advice first
<boom82> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/05/did-microsoft-just-patent-sudo.html
<eck> New-User: you mean without a cd?
<New-User> yes without CD
<New-User> i hav it my hard drive
<eck> New-User: do you already have a linux distribution on the computer?
<stefg> longgia2001: the 'apt-get do-what-I'm-thinking' command would be nice, but i's still in beta :-)
<Kezman74> erpo: Yep I have picture, but the colours are all wrong.
<New-User> im using windows XP and now want to install ubuntu
<erpo> Kezman74: What kind of video card do you have?
<Kezman74> Nvidia, its um
<Kezman74> 7600 GS
<bokey> New-User, geez, why are you using that horrible thing ?
<eck> New-User: afaik you can only do a hard drive install if you already have linux installed
<Kezman74> I have this in my device section: Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
<crdlb> what about that debian windows installer?
<New-User> i dont hav linux installed
<erpo> Kezman74: Have you tried running the program nvidia-settings?
<eck> crdlb: how does that work? i've never tried it before
<Kezman74> erpo: hmm, actually no
<Kezman74> brb
<bokey> New-User, grab a copy of feisty iso and then pop it into your cd. reboot.
<crdlb> eck: me neither
<eck> stefg: i'm waiting for the apt with super cow powers
<stefg> !install New-User
<stefg> !install | New-User
<ubotu> New-User: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bokey> stefg, skype 1.3b seems to be broken under ubuntu
<stefg> that's sad, but no loss of lifes involved
<New-User> yes i seen it and download file instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06english.exe wat to do now?
<xjlx> Tried acpi=off on grub, vga=normal, and i still cant boot
<bokey> xjlx, acpi=off turns off your power management. what r you trying to do ?
<stefg> xjlx: so boot without 'quit splash' and see waht the last lines are before freezing
<xjlx> stefg: i ran witithout spash already, to see the message, and the message was that one
<Tux> okay, another problem, frostwire wont start
<stefg> xjlx: waht was it again?
<xjlx> bokey: i follow recommendations only, like Yes Sir, No Sir ;)
<New-User> nobody to reply me?
<xjlx> stefg: i havent, if you didnt close the channel you might have
<Tux> and how do i get the box in beryl
<jussi01> New-User: what are you trying to do?
<New-User> i download file instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06english.exe wat to do now?
<bokey> !ask New-User
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask new-user - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> !ask | New-User
<ubotu> New-User: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dimebar> New-User: double click it? :)
<Madpilot> New-User, where did you get that exe file?
<New-User> im using windows XP and now want to install ubuntu but i dont hav a CD ROm and hav backup of Ubuntu 6.06 in my HDD
<Kezman74> nvidia-settings core dumps when I try to change resolutions, lol
<New-User> i got is from http://jaist.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/instlux/instluxCDROMUbuntu6_06english.exe
<Tux> put it in the same directory as wubi
<bokey> Kezman74, wrong driver ?
<mirek> hey! whats the console command to run an app as a different user?
<xjlx> stefg: it was soemthing like input AT translated set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
<xjlx> the last line
<jussi01> New-User: try double clicking the file....
<Tux> can sum1 tell me whats wrong w/ frostwire, it wont open
<Kezman74> mirek: sudo?
<stefg> xjlx: the eisa slot thing, i looked it up. SO the kernel doesn't like your mobo/chipset.
<jussi01> Tux: open it in terminal and pastebin the output...
<dimebar> mirek: sudo su -l [username]     (thats what i use but tehre may be something cleaner)
<mirek> Kezman74: i mean sth else
<mirek> dimebar: ok ill try
<eck> i think sudo -i -u some_user
<xjlx> :\
<Tux> i dont have the jre, nevermind... i know how to fix that...
<xjlx> i like buntu but buntu doesnt like me, hehe
<dimebar> mirek: eck's is better :)
<stefg> xjlx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#head-e0892b890e958eeb3804cc6610ff7bd960638777 here's a list of options which you can try to help the kernel get along
<xjlx> -will check- thanks
<xjlx> stefg: you think i`d have the same problem with other buntus?
<xjlx> dont wanna waste time for nothing
<mirek> ill try thanks
<djy_>  []  Pidgin 2.0.0 .
<eck> !zh | djy_
<stefg> xjlx: yes, the kernel is the same... but you might try dapper, no experimental 'libata' or 'upstar' stuff in itt
<ubotu> djy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<xjlx> stefg: debian works fine here, thats crazy :/
<djy_> ubotu, chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolvie>  Aplet NetworkManager 0.6.4 ubuntu feisty. network-manager-openvpn installed. How to configure an openvpn tunnel using a pkcs12 key? Anybody?
<stefg> xjlx: because no libata, no upstart stuff in debian
<djy_> eck, hi
<xjlx> why are these things needed here?
<neildarlow> seahorse-agent has just stopped asking for my SSH passphrase via sshaskpass-gnome. any ideas?
<stefg> xjlx: and debian uses the 2.6.18 kernel, which might make a difference, too
<eck> djy_: hi
<djy_> eck, are you chinese?
<eck> djy_: no
<eck> chinese support is in #ubuntu-cn and so forth
<jussi01> !vpn | wolvie
<ubotu> wolvie: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<djy_> eck, ...... yes i know it
<xjlx> i could just give up, but it RUNS fine on LIVECD, thats why i am very upset about that, it runs on live and cant on HD? thats uncool
<neildarlow> xjlx: i've found that livecd and installer often handle hardware better than installed systems
<stefg> xjlx: the install kernel is set up a different way... so go through the options like noapic, nolapic and try if you can help the kernel sorting it out
<djy_>  	pidgin-2.0.0.tar.gz is coming
<djy_> someone make the deb ??
<stefg> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<cein> anyone have insight on screen positioning?
<bokey> djy_, nag one of the devels
<bokey> djy_, probably buy them a beer. ;)
<cein> also, what happened with the /dev/hdXY devices in FF?
<neildarlow> cein: xvidtune might help
<superdups> hey got a question about my video streaming an video play back in general....i only get red squares with x in the boxes.....help anyone
<eck> djy_: you can compile it from the source, it is fairly simple
<fiery_cleric> cein: whats the device names for hard drives in FF?
<stefg> !UUID | cein
<ubotu> cein: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<cein> fiery_cleric, i don't know
<neildarlow> fiery_cleric: generally /dev/sdX
<djy_> eck, oh..deb .is easy than source
<fiery_cleric> ok reading the link....
<djy_> AutumnCat, hi
<eck> djy_: yes, but there is no (official) .deb yet
<superdups> hi
<jussi01> djy_: pidgin will be in feisty
<neildarlow> fiery_cleric: where possible, libata is used so IDE drives look like SCSI to the system
<kane77> how can I find out what packages are available as source packages in repos (eg I can use apt-get to build them)?
<superdups> need some help with my video playback !!!!!!!!!!
<djy_> eck.ok wait some times
<cein> so /dev/hdX in EE will be /dev/sdX in FF?
<neildarlow> superdups: playback in what?
<eck> kane77: what do you mean?
<djy_> jussi01, i say the 2.0 release.
<superdups>  my video streaming an video play back in general....i only get red squares with x in the boxes.....help anyone
<eck> djy_: the final release is not out yet
<kane77> eck, to list the source repositories
<jussi01> djy_: if its out on time I imagine it will be in feisty
<neildarlow> cein: first drive is /dev/sda, second /dev/sdb etc. no direct one-to-one relationship with /dev/hdX
<stefg> kane77: apt-build is what you are looking for, and open source means that probably all free programs' sources are available
<ama-deus13> hello, everyone. i've got ubuntu 7.04 and one of the things i use my computer is writing MIDI music. i've installed Rosegarden, but as it starts i get "System timer resolution too low" message. what's that? is it possible to fix it? if not, are there any alternative MIDI editors with Notation (staff) view?
<AutumnCat> d
<jussi01> *gutsy sorry
<djy_> eck, no ..you can down it on http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=230234&release_id=505814
<AutumnCat> djy_: hi
<look2> hi ppl. I have a little problem. I tried to install an alternetiv boot splashscreen. Followed the instructions, but when I rebootet I only got a lot of text, telling we what modules etc is starting up. I started to try to fix it. But I must have done something wrong, now when i boot, I only get a "test-screen" looks likte the ones on tv when there isn't a program, used to calibrate the image. I'm using the 7.04 version...
<stefg> !info linux-image-generic-lowlatency | ama-deus13
<ubotu> ama-deus13: Package linux-image-generic-lowlatency does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<superdups> neildarlow: my video streaming an video play back in general....i only get red squares with x in the boxes....
<djy_> AutumnCat, do you know me YueBuQun
<AutumnCat> djy_: no
<neildarlow> superdups: in what program do you get the boxes?
<stefg> ama-deus13: there is a low-latency kernel available.. use that
<djy_> AutumnCat, 
<variant> look2: that is probably the image in your theme
<djy_> AutumnCat, ubuntu-cn
<AutumnCat> d
<elifed> superdups, in totem, or in embedded in web pages?
<ama-deus13> stefg: how do i do that?
<jussi01> kane77: apt-get source <packagename> will get you the source of any package in the repos
<superdups> neildarlow: every video apt....i dowlloaded VLC and all it's pluggins and it is still happing
<look2> variant: there shuld be another image, and now I can't change it back to the oroginal ubuntu splash
<eck> kane77: also, apt-get buil-dep will get the build dependencies
<eck> build-dep
<superdups> neildarlow: it happens in the webpages and in totem
<variant> look2: never changed the splash my self so can't really help i'm afraid
<stefg> !info linux-lowlatency
<phy3> Hello -- I have two nVidia cards, that take different drives... Can I install both?
<ubotu> linux-lowlatency: Complete low latency Linux kernel. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<crdlb> phy3: no
<z9999> Is there somewhere I can find help with alsa on ubuntu 6.06? Twice now I've had to spend several days to get the system to reboot following the alsa wiki.
<neildarlow> superdups: then it sounds like an X issue. is XVideo working?
<variant> phy3: what do you mean?
<phy3> ok
<crdlb> phy3: what cards?
<jussi01> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<kane77> eck, jussi01, stefg thx I guess apt-build was what I was looking for...
<look2> variant: ok, thnx anyway :)
<ama-deus13> ok, got that! thx a million
<variant> phy3: drives???
<phy3> AGP is a 5600, and PCI MX420
<crdlb> phy3: just use nvidia-glx
<variant> phy3: you should be able to do taht no problem. might only have 3d acceleration on one of them though
<phy3> They are supported, but by two different drivers
<crdlb> there's not much advantage in -new anyway
<predaeus> look2, are you dealing with usplash?
<stefg> ama-deus13: sudo apt-get install linux-lowtancy (make sure you have multiverse enabled)
<crdlb> phy3: they're both supported by nvidia-glx
<stefg> ama-deus13: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatancy (make sure you have multiverse enabled)
<phy3> I'll look again...
<crdlb> just the 5600 is /also/ supported by nvdia-glx-new
<superdups> neildarlow: i am kinda new but what is it.....is it a service or just a program
<ama-deus13> stefg, thx, i got that
<elifed> neildarlow, I've had wonky issues when I use the gstreamer back end
<phy3> Having both gave me a black screen on the Live CD
<cein> i was running EE, had several partitions across two drives mounted in fstab
<neildarlow> superdups: it's an operating mode of X. let's see if DRI is working first. what does "glxinfo |grep rendering" give you?
<cein> when i upgraded to FF, only one partition (other than the ubuntu one) was mounted on startup, and i couldn't find any hdXY in /dev/
<neildarlow> cein: then it's probably /dev/sda1
<cein> ok
<phy3> Thank you for the comments
<stefg> cein: read the !UUID factoid. you got to replace the /dev/ - entries by UUID's
<djy_> jussi01, http://nooms.de/projects/abraca/
<selim> hi, I have a strange problem I try to establish a vpn pptp tunnel with a running and activated wireless network adapter, every time I try to do this I get an error if I try the pptp tunnel with a wired network it works without any problems at all
<MugginsM> so is the "can't have the end before the start" error while installing Feisty a known problem? I can't see any mention in launchpad
<fiery_cleric> MugginsM: is that when you are partitioning ?
<cein> hmm
<MugginsM> fiery: yes, I've found one other report of someone saying it's when it's >200GB partition, I'm trying to do a 250
<cein> if i do that, will i run into problems if i go back and run EE?
<eck> MugginsM: you ought to be able to do the partitioning manually on the command line and install into that (might be tricky if you have to do resizing manually though)
<stefg> !codecs | aalevy
<ubotu> aalevy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cein> and, why didn't the upgrade automatically make this change?
<MugginsM> eck: oh ok, so it's the installers partition program, not something deeper?
* MugginsM fires up fdisk
<eck> fdisk should be fine :-)
<roland_> hi
<superdups> the video does play at all now
<roland_> i've got a ubuntu pc with a hp printer on it and i have another laptop running windows, i need to share the printer on linux so i can send print requests to it over the lan
<roland_> running 7.04
<crdlb> roland_: the easy way to do this requires you to manually configure the windows laptop, the hard way requires you to set up samba to make it automatic
<roland_> crdlb: but how do i enable printer share in ubuntu ?
<roland_> and what do i do on windows side
<xxulipponddio> ollaa
<predaeus> !printers > roland_
<roland_> i need to edit cupsd.conf ?
<xxulipponddio> aalgunaa xicaa kk  le gussta los morenoss
<xxulipponddio> mole
<MugginsM> cool, seems to be working
<roland_> wow nice instructions. thansk
<roland_> thanks
<xxulipponddio> alguieen eesspaaol por aahi
<gregorovius> xxulipponddio, este canal es en ingls
<MugginsM> thank you
<gregorovius> #ubuntu-es
<digitalspaghetti> hey can anyone help me - my roaming applet has disappeared from my toolbar, and i cannot seem to add it back on to connect to the wireless network
<Kaybol> could anyone help me with a broken Java (probably development kit?) after upgrading from Edgy to Feisty 7.04
<Kaybol> error instantiating 'java.util.logging.FileHandler,' referenced by handlers, class not found
<xxulipponddio> gregorovius      tu  eeres een eespaol
<Kaybol> could be as simple as setting a classpath, but I'm clueless...
<digitalspaghetti> when i go to add the applet back, the only one i can see for networking is the Network Monitor
<predaeus> Kaybol, try to install java 6 with Add/Remove and check  "update-alternatives --config java"
<crdlb> digitalspaghetti: it's not an applet at all
<crdlb> digitalspaghetti: it's a tray app called "nm-applet"
<Kaybol> predaeus: it used to work with Java 5, do I want Java 6?
<crdlb> add that to your startup programs
<digitalspaghetti> crdlb actually, i just typed nm-applet and got it working :)
<digitalspaghetti> just before you said that
<digitalspaghetti> (my google search was long but i got the details in the end :)
<iwkse> hi all, there's a devel chan?
<predaeus> Kaybol, from what I've heard yes, as it is the current release and likely faster
<Kaybol> okay, I suppose I can run one next to the other as long as I'm not convinced :)
<MilanZR> hello ppl,does any one of you know is possible to run AutoCAD on ubuntu???
<predaeus> Kaybol, I think update-alternatives should allow for that
<elifed> iwkse, I don't know, I'm just one of the sheeple :D
<MilanZR> anyone?
<mat1980> milan, autocad 2000 seems to work
<tommy> Hey, im running the Ubuntu server edguy and i want to install honeyd of version 1.5  and not 0.8?~
<MilanZR> great,tnx alot
<MilanZR> mat1980,normal version for win or somethnig else?
<iwkse> if anybody knows it, i need an explaining about how ubuntu uses UUID and initrd
<MilanZR> somethings*
<mat1980> milan, I don't know. I found it on application db of wine. Look at there.
<MilanZR> thanks mat1980
<tommy> How come that there is a newer version of an application that i cant install becasuse it say that i have the current version?
<method_> Hi guys, can you help me? i have a bin/cue file and i would like to open this [there is a file inside]  NOT to burn this on the cd
<compengi> pidgin 2.0 final is out.. will it be available in repos?
<assasukasse> hi is there any fritz PCI user over here?
<roland_> in printer sharing, when editing cups.conf where do i add Port 631 in the file ? there is no network options section, as the wiki says
<roland_> the port on wich it will receive requests
<assasukasse> i have a problem with my fritz card
<assasukasse> i don't know which ttyS it is connected
<assasukasse> how can i check that?
<Kaybol> predaeus: what exactly do you mean by "check  "update-alternatives --config java""?
<assasukasse> actually is a pci
<method_> some1? ^^
<elifed> assasukasse, does it show up in dmesg output?
<codeshepherd> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/not_really_into_pokemon.png  what does this comic mean
<mat1980> method, try sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop -vv /file.iso /mnt/iso (obviusly change /file.iso and /mnt/iso to match what you want)
<assasukasse> elifed: nope
<JJ|Laptop>     *  Customer: "Hi, I think I've got a problem with my monitor."
<JJ|Laptop>     * Tech Support: "Ah. Do you still have an image?"
<JJ|Laptop>     * Customer: "Yes, best image ever. Thing is, when I look at it from the side, I see red hot components."
<JJ|Laptop>     * Tech Support: "Uh, when you look at it from the SIDE? How can you see any components?"
<JJ|Laptop>     * Customer: "Well, through that big smoking hole."
<elifed> assasukasse, lspci?
<assasukasse> elifed: sorry here it is [   58.331598]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
<assasukasse> [   58.331605]  fcpci: AVM FRITZ!Card PCI found: port 0xd000, irq 19
<assasukasse> elifed: lspci 00:0e.0 Network controller: AVM Audiovisuelles MKTG & Computer System GmbH A1 ISDN [Fritz]  (rev 02)
<predaeus> Kaybol, as far as I know, if you have installed to java versions or probably just the java binary (not sure what is meant in this case) then you can update symbolic links with this application, so you can switch between 2 versions. You can change those links yourself but that can be messy
<predaeus> *two
<Kaybol> predaeus: ok I've installed Java 6, problem remains, it can't find basic Java classes
<Kaybol> predaeus: feisty probably put Java in a different place than edgy or something
<Kaybol> and now my apps can't find it
<predaeus> hm, could be
<tommy> What is the unstable name for package on 6.10-server?
<predaeus> Kaybol, sorry I reinstalled Ubuntu to update from Edgy to Feisty so I don't know.
<tommy> Not Edguy universe i gess?
<Flannel> tommy: what?
<jeff_> hi guys, is there a way to bypass ubuntu's 6.06 live session and directly run install?
<Flannel> jeff_: not with the DEsktopCD, you want the Alternate CD
<assasukasse> elifed: any idea on which port it should be?
<predaeus> Kaybol, what happens if you set CLASSPATH or something?
<Kaybol> predaeus: that's not very helpful ;) but yeah I did the same when installing Edgy
<jeff_> Flannel: i only received 1 cd.
<Kaybol> predaeus: still trying to find out what to set it to
<elifed> assasukasse, I'm trying to figure out a way to determine that
<Kaybol> sudo updatedb
<tommy> Flannel: I cant install packages that are named universe on my server installation so i gess apt-get seach for wrong version
<andrew_> Hola
<Flannel> jeff_: right.  Shipit doesn't send out Alternate CDs anymore
<andrew_> Hello
<elifed> assasukasse, I wasn't sure what kind of card it was until a couple of minutes ago
<Flannel> tommy: Have you enabled universe?  have you updated your package cache?
<method_> with sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop -vv /home/x/a/canal-sm3a.cue /home/x/bin
<method_>  i've got
<method_> mount: going to use the loop device /dev/loop0
<method_> set_loop(/dev/loop0,/home/method/a/canal-sm3a.cue,0): success
<method_> mount: setup loop device successfully
<method_> del_loop(/dev/loop0): success
<jeff_> Flannel: ok, so there is no work around.
<method_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<andrew_> Can someone assist me with permissions?
<Flannel> jeff_: correct
<method_>        missing codepage or other error
<method_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<method_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Flannel> method_: please don't paste here
<method_> sorry
<jeff_> Flannel: thanks for the info.
<method_> just cant get it work
<tommy> Flannel: yes, at apt-source list i have edguy universe
<Flannel> tommy: ok, do `sudo apt-get update`
<Flannel> tommy: then try again
<tommy> Flannel: done
<tommy> Flannel: did upgrade and update after that didnt work
<predaeus> Kaybol, cat /usr/share/doc/sun-java6-jdk/README.alternatives     will give you a short summery of the alternatives concept. No info about migration though :-(
<Flannel> tommy: eh?  What are you trying to do exactly?
<elifed> assasukasse, at least now I know it is an ISDN modem and your system can see it.  Moin btw
<assasukasse> :)
<assasukasse> thanks elifed
<hpstg> Hello everyone
<Kaybol> predaeus: amazing, locate FileHandler doesn't find any FileHandler.java either... :(
<Kaybol> think I'm screwed now
<tommy> Flannel: im trying to install http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/net/honeyd
<predaeus> Kaybol, are you sure you installed the JDK?
<andrew_> Can someone help me with permisions?
<Kaybol> positive
<tommy> Flannel: i see that is say feisty now, whats that?~
<pr0t0type> i need help with beryl. where can i set the active windows ? All active windows are opend in background :(
<tommy> Flannel: i see that it say feisty, is that the unstable name?
<Flannel> tommy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/honeyd, feisty is default for packages.ubuntu.com now
<sanityx> tommy, Feisty is the current stable release.
<Flannel> tommy: no.  Feisty and Edgy are both stable
<Flannel> tommy: pastebin your sources.list
<predaeus> Kaybol, the API says    java.util.logging.FileHandler
<predaeus> http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/ did they change anything?
<hpstg> I have a problem with gnomebaker
<tommy> Flannel: im not on that mashine sorry, but it say deb htttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<hpstg> When I try to write an iso image I get the error ":-( not an MMC unit!"
<hpstg> Any ideas?
<Flannel> tommy: htttp? or is that a typo?  And then what error do you get when trying to install honeyd?
<andrew_> Is anyone good the setting permissions on USB HDs formated in Ext3
<tommy> Flannel: no i typed it of fast from other screen
<Kaybol> predaeus: "sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun" did it
<Stickymaddness> whose played sauerbraten? What are the grapics like? Some of the screenshots look like quake4 graphics, but others doom2....
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: what do u mean ? ...
<predaeus> Kaybol, cool
<Kaybol> predaeus: sqldeveloper starts up nicely now
<Kaybol> predaeus: and jboss app server has started crashing ;)
<kvidell> ubuntu-unregged?
<tommy> Flannel: should i change the edgy to feisty on all http package links?
<Kaybol> stopped I mean
<assasukasse> elifed: i found avm has a package, but only for suse
<Kaybol> so that was great help predaeus
<kvidell> do unregged nicks get thrown in there?
<Flannel> tommy: no.  Why would you do that?  You're running edgy.  You use edgy packages.
<predaeus> Kaybol, maybe needs an update too
<predaeus> jboss
<kvidell> it appears so
<Kaybol> perhaps, but it seems to be working fine predaeus
<Flannel> tommy: Er... wait.  What version ARE you running?  What does `lsb_release -a` give you?
<predaeus> Kaybol, ah ok nice
<Kaybol> thx predaeus, now I'll go help my colleagues with this ;)
<elifed> assasukasse, avm?
<tommy> Flannel: Ubuntu 6.10  codename edgy
<predaeus> Kaybol, no problem, you are welcome
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I have a WD 160GB USB HD and I've formated at Ext3.  I have a dual-boot XP system and I've put all of my documents on this hd.  When I try and edit the files on the USB HD it says they are read only.
<assasukasse> elifed: yes
<tommy> Flannel: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/net/honeyd  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/net/honeyd
<tommy> Flannel: there you can see that 0.8 if for edgy
<Lawnmower> anyone, do you know a nice ssh client that support "copy/past" im now using Putty.
<Flannel> tommy: what about them?  What error do you get when you try and install honeyd?
<tommy> Flannel: and i want to install the 1.5
<Flannel> Lawnmower: PuTTy supports copy and paste
<tommy> Flannel: that the 0.8 is current version
<Lawnmower> It does not on my computer :(
<method_> ok, i got bin opened in vlc player :D but voice is wrong vor vlc..i got some strange noises.. know how to change that?
<Flannel> tommy: Ah.  If you want 1.5, you'll need to upgrade (your entire system) to Feisty
<Flannel> !upgrade | tommy
<ubotu> tommy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: is the drive mounted read/write (rw, check using mount -v)  , and does your user own the files on the usb hdd?
<pwuertz> hi, I need some help configuring name resolving... I installed dnsmasq, which allows a router to forwards dns requests to its known dns server... it also uses /etc/hosts to resolve names... so I entered some names for my clients behind the router... when i use "nslookup client2" or "host client2" these names are resolved correctly, but when I do "ping client2" the hostname is not found... I dont understand whats happening there, could anybody
<pwuertz> help me please?
<andrew_> well I don't think my user owns the files
<elifed> assasukasse, I haven't used this method, but there is software called alien that can convert .rpm to .deb
<assasukasse> uhm..elifed i installed capiutils and now i have another device in .static/dev
<Flannel> elifed, assasukasse, avm has an ubuntu repository.  http://awn.wetpaint.com/  check the right side.
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I'm a very new user
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: ok ... how did you copy the files to the usb hdd ?
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I don't think my user owns the files
<Flannel> elifed, assasukasse, er... awn, not avn.  Sorry, I can't read.
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: in windows
<assasukasse> :)
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: before I loaded Ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: then probably the usb hdd is FAT32 , not ext3 right?
<elifed> Flannel, no worries, I'm glad someone else is also taking an intrest
<andrew_> I formated before hand to insure it worked with Ubuntu
<elifed> because I have to get ready for work in about 3 minutes :P
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: and I have the driver for ext2 for windows
<tommy> Flannel: Finaly you figure out what i was trying to convince you to, im running a dist-upgrade now :)  Thanks for chatting
<elifed> nice to see that German hardware companies at least pretend to be Linux friendly
<highvoltage> Scott Balneaves saves a life! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrUJNA-VFbE
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: ok... i see , but you want all the files to accessible by your user on ubuntu ?
<xjkx> i tried everything, noacpi, vga=771, vga=normal, noapic nolapic, and i cant boot, what should i do?
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: yes and on windows as well.  Is that possible?
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I use the same folder as "my documents" in windows.
<ateicos> hi guys
<ateicos> can anyone help me? i'm not able to enable the parallel port
<dougie> Anyone know of a guide or something on getting the windows xp media center remote to work in ubuntu? like work with xmms or amarok or something?
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: ok from the terminal , u can type sudo chown -R username.username /media/usbdisk/* , where username is you username and /media/usbdisk is where the usb hdd is mounted , this will set the ownership of all files on the usb hdd
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I have never used the terminal yet.
<dougie> or a guide for getting any remote at all to work? although the media center remote would be best as thats what i have....
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: ok well basically what you need to do is set the ownership of the files on the usb hdd to your user under ubuntu
<fiery_cleric> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I under stand that
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: how di I fined out where my usb hddd is mounted?
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: have a look at those links
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: system->admin->system monitor->devices
<andrew_> ok
<xjkx> here is where i freeze "Time: tsc clocksource has been installed."
<andrew_> I think I got it
<elifed> assasukasse, I'm reading the English version of the site (Ich bin Amerikanisch, und mein Deutsch is besser nicht gesagt), and it says that you can compile the driver if you have distro other than SuSE, is that part of the capiutils?
<B1zz> Ive followed several guides to installing compiz on my unbunt, none seem to work, was wondering if anyone would be willing to help?
<assasukasse> elifed: i am trying with capiutils and capifax...hope i will have luck
<dac_> in Ubuntu, it's not nessessary to run an antivirus?
<andrew_> fiery_cleric:  does this sound write? usdo chown -R andrew.andrew /media/Documents
<zaggynl> !virus
<ateicos> can anyone help me? i'm not able to enable the parallel port in epp-mode
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: when I hit enter after nothing happened, just another line
<stefg> ateicos: BIOS-setting?
<ateicos> bios?
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: in the terminal, if it gives you no output that means the command worked usually
<elifed> assasukasse, I'm sorry to bail out on you with this unresolved, but I have to get ready for work.  Tschuess!
<andrew_> ok so It should work now?
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: try accessing it now
<andrew_> ok
<assasukasse> elifed: thanks anyway :D
<ateicos> i have a primax scanner. i've installed primaxscan. when i execute i have an error message
<stefg> ateicos: that is normally not controlled by the OS, but by the little blue screen you get when you press esc or del or F2 at bootime
<ateicos> This Port does not support the  EPP-Mode
<ateicos> Please activate EPP-Mode or
<ateicos> ECP-Mode with included EPP-mode!
<ateicos> The activated and detected Modis are:
<ateicos> SPP-Port present
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: still can not change the permissions.
<dps> Anyone as any version of 2.6.21 in deb format?
<dps> Current kernel is a pain
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I am not the owner
<ateicos> i'll try
<nikusan> Hi all, can anyone give me some pointers on how ubuntu treats mixed mode cds (data + audio tracks). More specifically, how do I get at the audio when Ubuntu doesn't recognise the cd as either data _or_ audio and just does nothing?
<ssaa> hello . i need some help with qsynaptics please. I can't configure anything on it
<xjkx> stefg: do you think if i download a kernel on kernel.org and compile would make it work?
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: sudo chown -R andrew.andrew /media/Documents/* , it should ask u for your password , then it should work
<andrew_> ah I forgot the star
<kane77> how do I add folders into "Places" menu?
<fiery_cleric> kane77: from nautilus (file manager) places menu , or i think you can also do it from some open dialog boxes
<moDumass> awesome, hey any idea how to get vid out working in ubuntu? geforce fx5950ultr
<davidisko> hi guys, what is rc status in dpkg --list?
<moDumass> its breaking my brain
<predaeus> kane77, I think you can bookmark the current folder in Nautilus and it will be added therer then
<stefg> xjkx: yes, if you configure it right
<predaeus> -r
<xjkx> stefg: just make oldconfig woudltn work?
<zaggynl> Who should I ask to put an edit function on launchpad?
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: YES THANK YOU.  Now I can my work down. Thanks.  I did have to close the dir then reopen it first
<zaggynl> I would like to be able to edit my comments there
<davidisko> apache2: Syntax error on line 70 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cband.load: API module structure `cband_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so is garbled - perhaps this is not an Apache module DSO?
<kane77> fiery_cleric, predaeus, thx..
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: thanks
<stefg> xjkx: no... ubuntu kernels are heavily patched (as you experience) . and you have to avoid compiling the unneeded/unwanted stuff.
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: no problem, ive not used ext2/3 under windows, but there is probably a place that u can set the UID/GID user id group id , for the files it creates so u can transfer them to ubuntu without having to reset the permissions each time
<andrew_> Tomorrow I'll try and get Beryl working
<davidisko> does anyone know what is rc status in dpkg --list?
<balor> davidisko: It means that the app is uninstalled by the config files are left.
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: well I have no I deal what a UID/GID is yes.
<andrew_> yet
<balor> davidisko: dpkg --purge pkg_name to remove the config files
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: I'm going to try and get my paper work down before my spelling gets any worse.
<davidisko> balor: ah, thx
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: thanks again
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: no problem good luck!
<Angel-SL> anyone of you know of a proxy that works so that I can bypass rapidshare's silly ip checks?
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: Will I still have permission to edit these files in Windows?
<ateicos> who can help me to activate parallel port (epp-mode) support into ubuntu?
<fiery_cleric> andrew_: probably .... i am not sure how the permissions of ext2/3 driver work under windows , but it can probably just ignore them
<andrew_> fiery_cleric: thanks for the help.  Take care
<kane77> fiery_cleric, predaeus, can somtehing like nested menus be done?
<stefg> ateicos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/primaxscan/+bug/38888
<stefg> ateicos: you won't get it to work
<fiery_cleric> kane77: for the places menu, i dont think so
<j_ojo> good morning
<Kryshna> sys.eti.br
<newbie00058> hello, I'm trying to install festivy fawn on a amd64, following the directions for a mythtv frontend/backend/desktop. I cannot partition the 3rd portion of the disk, I get an error message that I don't understnad
<ateicos> stefg, there's no way to activate epp-mode?
<A[D] minS> is there anyway to apply patch for mplayer and rebuild it?
<stefg> ateicos: that won't help... th package is broken, read the bug-link i gave you
<j_ojo> i couldnt even get  the 64 bit version to work for me lol gues my board and processor are to new
<ateicos> i've read
<_Lockee> Does anyone know how I can check the S.M.A.R.T. of a disk from the terminal?
<ateicos> there's no other way to use the scanner?
<stefg> ateicos: it won't work
<ateicos> ok
<predaeus> kane77, I don't think so too. But maybe you could add launchers to the applications menu that open "nautilus mylocation" or something
<j_ojo> could anyone help me set up a custom resolution that i can select in the options , i am using 7.04  on nivida drivers , im seeking the resolution 1280x768 @ 60hz
<stefg> !fixres | j_ojo
<ubotu> j_ojo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<j_ojo> ty ubotu
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<beaver> hey
<Wriest> can someone help install compiz
<davidisko> balor: dpkg --purge php*
<davidisko> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove php5 which isn't installed.
<stefg> Wriest: you should know by now that all this is in #ubuntu-effects.
<Wriest> oh sry
<balor> davidisko: you'll need the exact package name
<davidisko> balor: i have to do it like an idiot for a milion extensions?
<balor> davidisko: I normally do a dpkg --list | grep ^rc | cut -b4-22 | xargs dpkg --purge
<balor> davidisko: use the UNIX foo Luke
<beaver> i cant install the 7.04 in the same way that i can do with the 6.10 on an only-scsi system; the 7.04 will not detect the scsi-cdrom, but the correct module is loaded. Can someone help?
<atlas95> hello
<beaver> i can see that the 7.04 dont show anything about scsi at bootlog, the 6.10 does. did i must enter some bootoptions on the 7.04?
<atlas95> I search epiphany-aqd deb
<atlas95> someone have one please?
<atlas95> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?do_Details=1&ID=2156&O=0&L=0&C=0&K=epiphany&SB=n&SO=a&PP=25&do_MyPackages=0&do_Orphans=0&SeB=nd
<davidisko> balor: i did for name in `dpkg --list | grep php |cut -f 3 -d " "`; do dpkg --purge $name; done
<atlas95> or someone can do it?
<liuyang> hello, how can i config emacs
<liuyang> i can't find .emacs
<balor> davidisko: I'd personally make sure that the packages are ^rc first....but either way works
<stefg> !info emacs
<ubotu> emacs: The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 21.4a+1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 64 kB
<balor> davidisko: my way just purges _any_ ^rc package
<taxman> buenas
<_Lockee> Does anyone know how I can check the S.M.A.R.T. of a disk from the terminal?
<void^> smartctl
<liuyang> should i install this package?  emacs: The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage).
<davidisko> balor: ah, you're right
<_Lockee> void^: Ok thanks :)
<agresor> is there any graphic  bandwitch meter for ubuntu ?
<beaver> no-one have problems detecting scsi-hardware when installing 7.04 alternate?
<beaver> mmh, ok ... its a very old sys. will install now 6.10 and dist-upgrade, thanks
<Kezman74> How do I set a module to load at boot, ie cx88-dvb .
<Vertiron> Sorry when i Ask a dumb Question, but i really searched and didn't found anything in the docs or in the Web, I am atm trying to Install Ubuntu from the Live CD, but the Partition tool is not showing my hard disk, GParted also fails to find it..
<predaeus> Kezman74, add it to /etc/modules
<predaeus> Kezman74, in a new line
<Vertiron> any idea how i can solve this problem or find informationen about it?
<jamie_k> greetings, my ipw3945 driver (lenovo 3000 v100, ubuntu feisty) just failed unexpectedly after working out of the box. anyone in the mood to help? :)
<Kezman74> preaction: ty mate
<beaver> vertigo: what version do you want to use?
<Vertiron> feisty
<beaver> vertigo: sry xD
<johnstar> does anyone know how to get my mac adress for my wireless card?
<mat1980> johnstart, ifconfig
<beaver> Vertiron: what version do you want to use?
<Vertiron> I want to Install Feisty, on my Samsung notebook
<beaver> Vertiron: :)
<johnstar> thank you
<force4> Vertiron: runs very good
<force4> im running it on a r41
<beaver> Vertiron: i have some problems inst. the 7.04, but 6.10 its all gone well? can you test that out?
<balor> Anyone know how to turn off stack-smashing protection in gcc when compiling my app?
<Vertiron> No, i do not have the older version but on Fedora i had no problems with my hard disk
<jamie_k>  my ipw3945 wireless driver (lenovo 3000 v100, ubuntu feisty) just failed unexpectedly after working out of the box. anyone in the mood to help? :)
<beaver> Vertiron: have read about some chnages in detecting harddrives in 7.04... ide-drives will be detect as scsi-drives...
<beaver> *changes
<dromer> ok wtf, the strengest thing just happened for the 2nd time this week: the system froze completely (X completely frozen, can't even access with ssh) keyboard completely unresponsive (not even ctr+alt+sysrq->rseiub), numlock gts turned off and caps+scrolllock are blinking
<Vertiron> mmhm, but it detects nothing, no wrong inaccessible drives just nothing
<kayef> any printing software for Ubuntu similar to FinePrint in windows?
<gordonjcp> dromer: kernel panic
<dromer> gordonjcp: ok, what can I do about that?
<beaver> Vertiron: cant help you, sry...
<tim167> can i import a *.PDF in OpenOffice and edit it ? how ?
<gordonjcp> dromer: well it's kind of hard to track down
<gordonjcp> dromer: can you pin it down to anything you're doing?
<mjr> tim167, no, it's not really an editable format
<mjr> (well, to some extent, but by and large not)
<predaeus> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<newbie00058> I'm having trouble partitioning a harddrive
<Vertiron> beaver: thanks for trying ;)
<tim167> mjr, ok, so is there a terminal command to open it with document viewer or so ?
<variant> tim167: you can overlay text or you can make it an image and edit it.
<beaver> Vertiron: np :)
<mjr> tim167, evince is the usual Ubuntu/Gnome PDF viewer
<mat1980> newbie, what's the problem?
<_filippo_> hi is there a way to remove gaim from ubuntu feisty?
<tim167> variant, i want to get my text from a pdf and edit it as text, i guess i can just copy/past into OpenOffice...
<newbie00058> the partioning program gives an error message,,
<_filippo_> it asks me to remove ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto
<mat1980> filippo, open synaptic, search gaim and remouve it
<dromer> gordonjcp: well, I'm running beryl, the previous time I was watching a movie, but now it happened when scaling all the windows (not sure how that option in beryl is called), I'm running KDE as the secondary wm btw
<mat1980> filippo, it is save to remove ubuntu-desktop
<predaeus> _filippo_, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package so nothing will be removed.
<_filippo_> mat1980: how could i remove it without removin nautilus-sendto?
<progek> I tried installing java6 firefox plugin with apt-get (sun-java6-plugin) and also the fonts package but firefox still cannot recognize java applets. Still says I need to install missing plugins. Any way to fix this? I'm using Feisty, 32 bit
<newbie00058> mat180: it can't create the 3rd partition beacues it occurs before the last partition
<mjr> tim167, yes, copypaste would probably be the best way to do it
<_filippo_> i know that ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<tim167> mjr evince: command not found, wasnt it called documentviewer or something ?
<predaeus> _filippo_, I guess nautilus-sendto is using gaim to send things, if you have no gaim you don't need sendto
<mat1980> filippo, sorry, I don't know.
<mjr> tim167, that's what it's called in the menus, evince is the actual name and command
<beaver> Vertiron: download the 6.10 and dist-upgrade 7.10, i think that will resolve your problems
<_filippo_> predaeus: nautilus-sendto is used by evolution an gnome-bluetooth
<crdlb> tim167: there's an app called pdftotext
<tim167> mjr, i can find it in the menu and browse to the location and then open the pdf from there, but i rather like just typing some command
<beaver> -->7.04, sry :)
<predaeus> _filippo_, hm
<tim167> crdlb cool i'll see if i can find that
<newbie00058> "Can't have the end before the start!" it is listed as a bug.
<crdlb> tim167: it's in poppler-utils
<mat1980> newbie, what is the error message?
<crdlb> !find pdftotext | tim167
<predaeus> _filippo_, no idea then sorry, Things are too entangled in gnome now.
<_filippo_> predaeus: am i wrong?
<dougie> i'm trying to install the modules i need to run LIRC and i'm not real sure how to do that...i installed LIRC from the package manager but it didn't install all the modules for some reason so i was trying to install LIRC through manual install but thats giving an error when it tried to creat a directory and what not so how can i install the modules manually?
<ubotu> tim167: File pdftotext found in poppler-utils, xpdf-utils
<stefg> _filippo_: it's a dependancy, so either live with gaim, or live without nautilus-sendto
<progek> Can someone help with firefox + java? I tried installing java6 firefox plugin with apt-get (sun-java6-plugin) and also the fonts package but firefox still cannot recognize java applets. Still says I need to install missing plugins. Any way to fix this? I'm using Feisty, 32 bit
<predaeus> _filippo_, no I guess you are right
<newbie00058> nat1980: The error message is: "Can't have the end before the start!"
<tim167> crdlb thanx
<_filippo_> stefg: i'll try to uninstall nautilus sendto to see if bluetooth and send to evolution still works
<mat1980> newbie, well... you are telling the program to create a partition that start at x and ends at y, with y < x. That has no sence.
<gordonjcp> dromer: what graphics card are you using?
<newbie00058> mat1980: I only give the program 1 variable which is the size.
<mat1980> newbie, how is your partition table?
<newbie00058> mat1980: I think it is a logic error in the program, or else I am doing sometihng wrong. I am following the directions on a wiki
<newbie00058> I have a 300 gig hard drive I want 3 partitions.
<mat1980> niewbie, probably you have done something that has confused the program. Have you tried to close the program and start it again?
<jamie_k>  my ipw3945 wireless driver (lenovo 3000 v100, ubuntu feisty) recently failed unexpectedly after working out of the box. anyone in the mood to help? :)
<dromer> gordonjcp: nvidia 6200
<newbie00058> mat1980: Yes a few times. It is listed as a bug on a different version of ubuntu.
<stefg> newbie00058: there's apparently a bug with the partitioner on drives > 250 GB. don't use the built-in one, rather partiton your disk by other means and assign the premade partitions to the installer
<_filippo_> stefg: as i have supposed removing gaim removes nautilus-sendto even if it was used by evolution and gnome-bluetooth just because it doesn't appear to be a dependency of them.. IMHO this is a bug
<dinochopins> hi ... everyone
<newbie00058> mat1980, stefg: if I boot to command  would that work?
<dinochopins> I have decoded my mail using PHP Pear mime
<newbie00058> mat1980, stefg:   I mean text mode.
<dinochopins> and I change some of the structure
<dinochopins> how can I encode it again and send it back ?
<_filippo_> stefg: trying to install again nautilus-sendto install also gaim even if they have nothing to do together
<dinochopins> thanks in advance....
<stefg> _filippo_: that's a design decision. File it as a bug if you feel like it, but it's likely to get ignored
<_filippo_> stefg: are you an ubuntu mantainer?
<_filippo_> stefg: it's a bug.
<_filippo_> stefg: gaim may require nautilus-sendto but nautilus-sendto doesnt require gaim in any way
<stefg> _filippo_: no, just an ordinary user, which is unsatisfied with some decisions as well.
<sanityx> Is it possible to see how automount mounted a drive?
<sanityx> Like what command it issued?
<stefg> newbie00058: use the alternate install.
<dinochopins> how do I pipe message to sendmail from a PHP script ?
<stefg> !alternate | newbie00058
<ubotu> newbie00058: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<newbie00058> stefg: should I not try from the terminal ?
<stefg> newbie00058: are you on a Desktop-CD now?
<newbie00058> stefg: yes
<agresor> !Minimal | agresor
<agresor> :D
<newbie00058> stefg: I am following a wiki, perhaps I should send them an email
<stefg> newbie00058: there's not much that you can try from the comannd line to actaully install ubuntu-to disk. you need a completly different installer
<ConfidentiaL> what is the best fan controller for ubuntu?
<newbie00058> strfg: I see thanks.
<newbie00058> thanks everyone
<stefg> ConfidentiaL: jono bacon
<gary>  Any qmail gurus in here know about removing the queue.  I asked in #qmail but no answer yetr
<gordonjcp> dromer: some people have problems with the nvidia drivers
<dromer> hmm
<dromer> I upgraded last week btw (edgy->feisty)
<jono> stefg: heh
<ConfidentiaL> stefg: what is the apt package for it?
<stefg> ConfidentiaL: so you see jono controls the fan-boys... you might be more interested in lm-senesors
<moDumass> evening all, so i have the nvidia xserver settings up and playing, but im strugglish to have tv out svhs going
<moDumass> any ideas?
<cyril_> hi
<ConfidentiaL> stefg: I already have lm-sensors, but I can't seem to find jono or whatever it was...
<cyril_> anyone know why network manager can't connect to unsecured wireless networks ?
<davidisko> balor: do you have any idea? apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cband.load: API module structure `cband_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so is garbled - perhaps this is not an Apache module DSO?
<stefg> ConfidentiaL: that was a joke! Joo is the community manager of ubuntu ... the /fan/-controller ... got it?
<balor> davidisko: yeah.  Looks like the module is garbled.  Did you compile it yourself?
<ConfidentiaL> stefg: not really...:/
<davidisko> balor: no, i installed it via apt-get install apache2.2-common libapach2-mod-cband
<balor> davidisko: I've never used the module, so I can't help.  Grab one of the devs maybe on #apache?
<ConfidentiaL> so, do anyone know of a good fan controller with gui for ubuntu?
<simonhellstrom> join/ #ubuntu-sv
<riffic> http://digg.com/software/Pidgin_2_0_Final_released_on_sourceforge can I get a courtesy digg ?
<riffic> this is pertinent info to anyone who is interested
<kvidell> simonhellstrom: oo.. so close
<davidisko> does anyone have any idea? apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cband.load: API module structure `cband_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so is garbled - perhaps this is not an Apache module DSO?
<sahil> how do i change the icon for a specific program (firefox) ?
<aa^way> how to set my GMT time to right?
<ConfidentiaL> sahil: Try right-clicking and Properties
<ConfidentiaL> does anyone know a good fan-controller with GUI for ubuntu?
<sahil> thankx Confidential
<ConfidentiaL> sahil: np
<davidisko> does anyone have any idea? apache2: Syntax error on line 185 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/cband.load: API module structure `cband_module' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cband.so is garbled - perhaps this is not an Apache module DSO?
<WriestSix> how can I change the font
<tsactuo> anyone knows how I can disable the effects of windows when minimizing?
<W_o_r[l] d> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<YankDownUnder> Er....
<W_o_r[l] d> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<YankDownUnder> Reiserfs rulez.
<ConfidentiaL> does anyone know of a good fan-controller with GUI for ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> T'ain't no other.
<YankDownUnder> Fan controller?
<YankDownUnder> www.gnomefiles.org
<YankDownUnder> check.
<aidan> I've added in some new disks and deleted some partitions, how do I update /etc/fstab automatically?
<YankDownUnder> You can do it automagically by hand?
<W_o_r[l] d> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<phy3> Well, all the sudo stuff has made me go for a one character password....
<phy3> Anyone want to try to crack it?
<jrib> phy3: that's kind of dumb
<phy3> Nope, 25 more guesses
<aidan> YankDownUnder: via mount or do I edit /etc/fstab?
<rausb0> phy3: 
<YankDownUnder> aidan, Best bet - really - is to use Webmin - but that's a bit complicated...
<jrib> aidan: unmount anything that you modified and run 'sudo mount -a'
<bobstro> phy3: why not just keep a good password and sudo -i if it bothers you?
<phy3> new at it don't know all the tricks
<YankDownUnder> mount -a => automagically mounts everything that there is to mount. Might not always be the best bet.
<aidan> jrib: that doesn't appear to have mounted my two new disks
<jrib> aidan: well i read your question as you edited fstab and wanted the changes to take effect, if that's now what you meant then what I said won't do anything
<bobstro> phy3: you can also set up sudo NOT to ask for passwords for certain commands or certain users, but that needs to be considered too.
<aidan> jrib: ah, both apply
<aidan> jrib: mount -a needed to be done, how do I magically mount my new drives?
<bobstro> aidan: are they removable, or permanent disks?
<aidan> permanent
<tsactuo> anyone knows how I can disable the effects of windows when minimizing?
<aidan> /dev/hda and /dev/hdb
<jrib> aidan: add them to fstab, you can try using the script at:
<jrib> !ntfs > aidan (see the private message from ubotu)
<aidan> jrib: they are ext3
<stefg> phy3: read the !root factoid and consider reading man sudo. You can specify which commands need a password, and which not. Everything is better than a 1 letter password
<phy3> Those are interesting points.... thank you
<ilfra> !nick Rugg3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick rugg3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobstro> aidan: i'm not aware of anything that will automatically update /etc/fstab if that's what you're after.
<aidan> okay, what do I need to put in /etc/fstab, there's funny UUID stuff I haven't seen before in a normal linux fstab
<persen_> Hi, i've read that pptpconfig is broken on edgy, so, anyone know how i can fix/overcome this problem? either by downgrading maybe or something else
<phy3> I will check that out before I do a final installation, just playing around now, thanks!
<stefg> !UUID | aidan
<ubotu> aidan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<phy3> Currently have desktop intalled over the server distro running as a guest under VMWare server in windows...
<jrib> aidan: if you pass the right switch it will find the new ext3 partitions, but you still need to delete the lines for stuff that no longer exists
<fastly> anyone here know how to extract rar files in ubuntu?
<jrib> !rar > fastly (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> !rar | fastly
<ubotu> fastly: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<fastly> e.g. which file to download...
<fastly> which package...
<jrib> fastly: the link ubotu gave you explains
<bobstro> tsactuo: which effects do you mean?
<fastly> thanks
<victorr> y
<victorr> test
<aidan> jrib: okay, excellent, it's found all my disks and gives me the UUID. What then? Do I have to come up with the code for /etc/fstab or can I get that from another tool?
<jrib> aidan: are you sure it didn't add them to your fstab already?  I haven't used it in a while but I think that's how it works
<spheard> none of the settings are being saved on my install of Kubuntu 6.10, Things like file-application association. and I keep geting a DCOP error flashing up
<THIOX> PELKJRASJHFLWAJEFASFOPASE
<THIOX> F
<THIOX> ALFJHASKLRHFAW
<THIOX> E] T G
<THIOX> ESADG
<THIOX> SDHF
<THIOX> DFH
<THIOX> DFGHDGH
<THIOX> FGH
<helloRobot> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.162.205.49]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<helloRobot> i hope you get kicked for being an idiot.
<aidan> jrib: yep, hasn't changed
<aidan> I'll play
<jrib> aidan: hmm, just add them in I guess
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<helloRobot> i am trying: sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward    and i'm getting permission denied? any ideas here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@125.162.205.49]  by jrib
<spheard> none of the settings are being saved on my install of Kubuntu 6.10, Things like file-application association. and I keep geting a DCOP error flashing up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<bobstro> spheard: you might have more luck in #kubuntu
<phy3> FYI --- I set 80 dpi in Fonts preferences and am pleased with the result on the display
<spheard> join #kubuntu
<danboid> Does Mint 2.2 KDE DVD come with DeVeDe, qdvdauthor, xdtv and cinelerra or does anyone know where I can view a full package listing for that distro?
<bobstro> spheard: put a '/' in front of that
<viper> problem with wireless: please help; hardware is seen by ubuntu driver is noticed, I can ping the ip as well but no connection with mozilla
<ben_underscore> viper: can you go to another site?
<duelboot> viper, can you ping outside your net?  try to ping an external ip and see what you get
<rausb0> viper: check /etc/resolv.conf for nameserver settings
<viper> external ip can be pinged as well, i'm now using my wired connection by the way
<aidan> jrib: ,errors=remount-ro 0 1  ... do I need this for non o/s partitions?
<jrib> aidan: no
<duelboot> viper, it doesn't matter if you can ping it with the wired, you have to try it over the wireless
<aidan> UUID=e32ad53b-c508-45b4-ae6c-93e2ad63d8d1 / ext3 defaults is fine then?
<duelboot> viper, in addition, is your wired connection set on the router as the wireless?
<viper> i have tried it with wireless as well, the results are the same
<aidan> how does it know where to mount them?
<b_9> on my dell inspiron m1710 I upgraded my alsa and my machine will no longer sleep.  what do I do?  are there logs that tell me what is happening when I ask it to sleep?
<viper> even tried it on an open wireless connection elsewhere but the same there, so it must be the config
<fiery_cleric> hi, i am installing feisty, is there any way to stop the installer installing grub ?
<aidan> ohh
<aidan> I got it.
<duelboot> viper, can you get to any site?
<viper> why
<viper> no not with wireless but i can with wired
<fnf> fiery_cleric: no, that is part of Ubiquity, if you want to hand-configure GRUB, try the Alternate or Server CD
<duelboot> hmmm, don't know if I can help viper...sorry
<enguimbi> danny
<steko> hi
<steko> I cannot print from evince
<aidan> I love how I can burn a CD, copy data between three disks at once, and still not notice any lag in nautilus
<enguimbi> hi
<steko> printer status says : /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
* HulK ema
<steko> no bugs in launchpad about that (strange)
<|thunder> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|thunder> !truetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<asherZ> ubuntu pwns u :D
<luddit1> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2007/05/top-11-signs-your-presidential-candidate-is-not-a-geek.html
<asherZ> lol
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cipherz> hello
<asherZ> hi
<asherZ> ubuntu makes me smoke more weed :o
<LjL> troll party in #off-topic
<aidan> what versions of file-roller support multipart rar files?
<sanityx> How safe do you guys think it is to run the proposed updates
<sanityx> fairly safe right
<LjL> aidan: i don't know about file-roller, but i think you need "unrar" (as opposed to "unrar-nonfree") to handle them...
<LjL> sanityx: no, fairly madly unsafe
<vakosel> hi new comer !! the command to get build capabilities is sudo apt-get build-essential?
<sanityx> LjL, Really?
<sanityx> LjL, Well I know that 2 days ago proposed updates fixed my iPod.
<noiesmo> vakosel, to install use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LjL> sanityx: i've no idea why they're even listed in the GUI. yes, really. i tried to fix someone's broken systems more than once, due to using the proposed updates. there's a reason they're just "proposed"
<vakosel> thx noiesmo
<LjL> sanityx, well you could just have waited a couple more days until they had been tested and put in the actual updates. if you like to run risk, that's fine, but proposed updates are mostly *lacking testing*, and might break things badly
<sanityx> ok
<asherZ> ohh i forgot i need help :D i have 2 hdd one for windows 80gb and one for ubuntu 10gb. i can mount the windows ntfs disk but cant write to it :) anyone help me out. wud be appreciated
<aidan> LjL: yep, installing unrar let file-roller unrar them. very cool.
<sanityx> LjL, Well let me ask you this. If I remove that repository, adn then apt-get update apt-get upgrade, will it downgrade the packages?
<mc44> !ntfs-3g | asherZ
<ubotu> asherZ: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<asherZ> mc44: ty
<LjL> asherZ, Linux doesn't have write support for NTFS, as NTFS's specifications are closed. there is something that lets you write to it available - the bot just told you - however, be aware it's not trivial to make work, and potentially dangerous.
<sanityx> LjL, Actually it is trivial.
<asherZ> ok :)
<sanityx> unmount the ntfs partition and then ntfs-3g /dev/ntfspartition /media/mountpoint
<sanityx> and thats it
<LjL> sanityx: depends who's doing it, adding a repository to sources.list is far from trivial for quite a few people.
<asherZ> its no big issue as i only need to mount it for 20gbs of music
<sanityx> LjL, Oh right, ntfs-3g isnt in the main repositories. I always forget that since I always add all the extra repositories right away
<sanityx> asherZ, if you need help modifying your sources.list file I reccomend using
<sanityx> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ward_> is it possible to automatically switch off the wallpaper and desktop effects when someone connects with vnc?
<asherZ> :D
<mc44> LjL: eh? its in universe :)
<LjL> mc44: apparently, with 7.04 it is. i'm as surprised as i can get, although i was trying to play down my surprise :P by the way, do you happen to have any clue why sev has removed all the unofficial repositories from som?
<cipherz> is the ntfs-3g driver stable ?
<LjL> cipherz: it's probably got to the state where it's "stable enough" not to break most people's filesystems.
<fiery_cleric> pretty cool how u  have a desktop/apps while installing feisty , makes it a lot less boring
<cipherz> LjL, ok heh ''stable enough''... but thanks
<asherZ> i remember trying NTFS Config Tool yesterday and Enable write for internal device was disabled in options... only external was available but i dont have ext hdd :)
<mc44> LjL: hmm? medibuntu is still there
<LjL> mc44: is it? yesterday i was using it and there were *only* main/r/u/m and backports
<jikanter> wow, the new bug report system sure is fancy.... I am a big fan
<asherZ> ohh what is the best irc for ubunt? xchat??
<LjL> mc44: are you looking at feisty?
<mc44> LjL: yes
<LjL> !best | asherZ
<ubotu> asherZ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<mc44> LjL: I lie
<asherZ> :D
<mc44> LjL: it was edgy
<OlliW> chatzilla for example works fine too :)
<asherZ> yes chatzilla is nicer for me but no transparency
<asherZ> so im split between the 2 :P
<sanityx> I'm not a huge chatzilla fan
<LjL> mc44, right, with edgy they're all still there. but i quite believed he had most of them for edgy too
<jikanter> asherZ: you could always try kopete
<sanityx> It works great on windows, but chatzilla looks a bit ugly to me under linux
<OlliW> or gaim :P
<OlliW> sorry pidgin
<OlliW> :P
<jikanter> or xchat
<sanityx> XChat ftw.
<asherZ> jikanter: will check it out i thought kopete was a im? i have gaim that do irc aswell :o
<OlliW> like ubotu said... lots of choice... everyone has a personal favorite :P
<mc44> LjL: how odd. No idea, sensible though :)
<jikanter> asherZ: yup, seems like it does it all
<asherZ> cool
<ward_> is it possible to automatically switch off the wallpaper and desktop effects when someone connects with vnc?
<LjL> asherZ, the IRC clients i know for GTK are gaim, xchat, lostirc and loqui. gaim is a GNOME application, the others aren't, though there's a (reduced functionalities) xchat-gnome.
<ubunku> i'd like to reduce hiss in an audio file, audacity has no hiss reduction. is there any other audio editing program does that?
<aum> hi - what's the best/easiest tool for remastering the ubuntu livecd?
<asherZ> LjL: ah thanks i will try them all :)
<sanityx> I wonder if FreeNX will ever be in the repositories
<LjL> mc44: hm, but let's be serious now, the repositories he selected were mostly good and sensible themselves. not giving anything aside from the official ones seems to defeat the purpose a little, IMHO
<OlliW> ward_ wat vnc server are you using?
<asherZ> ohhh one more thing.. how do i change the colour of my username in xchat because its grey and i have transparency enabled :p
<ward_> i dunno, just using what came standard with #ubuntu
<mc44> LjL: yes, you should ask him, maybe its a boog :p
<ward_> OlliW, i dunno, just using what came standard with #ubuntu
<sanityx> asherZ, Settings -> Preferences -> Colors maybe
<asherZ> hmm yeah has a couple of greys in there. nothing on username just away user ill mess about with it tho :) thanks
<sanityx> asherZ, Yeah idk. Never used transparency
<bobstro> ward_: i recall there being settings for vnc client that you can use to control color depth and that sort of thing. have you checked those options out?
<OlliW> ward_ not sure what ubuntu uses as standard vnc server. Did you have a look on ubuntuforums.org if somebody else may had the same question?
<ward_> bobstro, nope i will check it out but i don't think it'll solve the compiz part
<ward_> OlliW, nope but i will right now
<OlliW> good luck :)
<vbabiy> hey can any one help me with this error http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bootchart.htm
<vakosel> what is the command to install the c header files for my kernel?
<ward_> OlliW, found it :-)     ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421272&highlight=vnc+compiz )
<ward_> ty
<bobstro> ward_: i must have missed something. you're using vnc to a desktop session that has compiz enabled?
<ward_> bobstro, correct
<vbabiy> hey can any one help me with this error http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/bootchart.htm
<ward_> bobstro, but i think i found the solution, gonna test it
<bobstro> ward_: it's been a while since i set itup, but can't you set up vnc sessions to use entirely different x setup?
<OlliW> vbabiy: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-ide@vger.kernel.org/msg03088.html ... seems to be some sort of bug I suppose...
<ward_> bobstro, i'm gonna kill my ubuntu if i evne try that, i'm too noob for that :-)
<flake> how can I tell if I have been phished? I have a question about newegg.com
<mc44> ward_: you could just run metacity --replace when you vnc?
<Loftii> Im wanting to install ubuntu, am i going to need to kill my winServer partition to create some space, or can ubuntu resize and do some magic to create some?
<bobstro> ward_: i had my vnc setup to use xfce for remotes, while normal logins used kde/gnome.
<Shenky> I'm tring to use vnc to link to a computer. But the keyboard mapping seems wrong. When I type "b", it appears "s". How to fix it @@?
<bobstro> ward_: the xstartup script for vnc was the key iirc.
<flake> I placed an order from firefox - went to submit order from the https://  site, does it go to a merchant account asking for some secure number or id ?
<vbabiy> olliiw: any idea on the next kernel release?
<flake> the merchant account was https://
<flake> but different from newegg
<vakosel> what is the location of the dir of c header files that match my kernel?
<flake> i was thinking the secure id was the 3 digit code on the back of my ccard but then the text box was too large for 3 digits and it may have been secure order # now that I think of it
<Keebus> hello all
<flake> hi Keebus
<vakosel> totally N~
<variant> flake: how should we know? if it was a redirection from the newegg site then it is unlikley to be spoofed
<Keebus> hi flake
<flake> if you order from newegg.com alot you would know
<Insanexx> anyone that i can pm, to ask a question on installing ubuntu onto my dell inspiron 6400 ?
<Insanexx> anyone that i can pm, to ask a question on installing ubuntu onto my dell inspiron 6400 ?
<flake> ok thanks variant - makes sense
<variant> Insanexx: do not repeat your self like that
<bobstro> Insanexx: ask here for now. i got it going on my d420 just fine.
<flake> probably wanted a secure order number to be set up with the merchant I guess
<flake> but newegg still processed it
<OlliW> just in a little while and you can call Dell tech support with your questions :P
<variant> Insanexx: please, and also, it's polite to just ask anyone in the channel and not be asking for private help..
<variant> OlliW: hardware only
<variant> OlliW: ubuntu support will be the same
<variant> afaik
<Loftii> anyone have any comments or suggestions regarding my question?
<variant> Loftii: it can resize it
<OlliW> yup
<Loftii> thank you kindly sir.
<bobstro> Loftii: i've had mixed luck myself.
<variant> Loftii: the installer will allow you to resize it, in the same style as partition magic
<Insanexx> ok, sorry about that, i am having this problem, where i boot ubuntu using the cd and attempts to install it, just prior to installation i got this error saying "unable to load x server( your graphic something) any idea to fix it?
<variant> Insanexx: try with safe graphics mode
<Insanexx> same error occured
<jovans>  ich habe das Problem (nur bei Kubuntu) das wenn mein PC lnger an ist das er sich nicht mehr herunterfahren lsst und auf keine Tastatureingabe mehr reagiert. Aus dem grafischen Modus schafft er es noch bis "Shutting down alsa" dann geht nix mehr kann nur noch zwischen
<OlliW> Boot and let your cd do a self check as well (just to be sure)
<variant> Insanexx: try downloading the iso again and burning it to a new disk. if that fails then try the alternate install cd
<kane77> !de | jovans
<ubotu> jovans: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Shenky>  I'm tring to use vnc to link to a computer. But the keyboard mapping seems wrong. When I type "b", it appears "s". How to fix it @@?
<Insanexx> ok i will try =/
<jovans> ja habe mich vertan
<variant> Insanexx: there are few things you can do from the existing cd though
<variant> Insanexx: so hold on a sec
<pablo-uy-mvd> hi! im using sabayon to create mandatory user profiles but it wont save the desktop icon changes i made to the customized profile. ideas?
<variant> Insanexx: does it give you a command prompt login screen?
<OlliW> Insanexx: Boot and let your cd do a self check as well (just to be sure)
<vakosel> how can i find matching c headers for my kernel?
<variant> vakosel: uname -r
<Insanexx> yes after the error, i receive a command prompt
<Simulator> hello
<OlliW> vakosel in the kernel headers package
<Simulator> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<variant> Insanexx: cool, fromthere type sudo -i and then type X -configure
<Simulator> why its change Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g
<Simulator> i use ubuntu feisty
<kaiyilen_> hello, what's the numericle code for the permission set  -rw-r--r--
<kaiyilen_> ?
<jrib> !permissions > kaiyilen_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<OlliW> 644 i think
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: 0644
<OlliW> yup
<Simulator> Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g change 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<kaiyilen_> thanks
<Simulator> hey why
<gordonjcp> kaiyilen_: each group of three letters is represented by an octal digit
<Simulator> confius
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: you'll want to be able to do the binary in your head!
<kaiyilen_> i've gotta do binary just to set permissions using the numbers?
<OlliW> no you can also use letters in some cases
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: well, each of those octal characters is derived from the binary (where rwx are each a bit)
<kaiyilen_> yeah..that's what i was doing but it just got...crazy
<OlliW> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: not a *LOT* of binary, just to use that syntax.
<kaiyilen_> aw
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: the ugo +- syntax is easier
<Simulator> hello
<kaiyilen_> yeah..
<bobstro> Simulator: is that an error message you're getting?
<kaiyilen_> so i know 4 is read, 2 is write and 1 is execute...what is 0?
<Simulator> no
<kaiyilen_> and 6..?
<Simulator> but hardware change
<kaiyilen_> those arent in my book
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: 4+2 = 6
<Simulator> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<esmirilha> ola
<kaiyilen_> oh
<Tom47> !es > esmirilha
<kaiyilen_> i'll have to read the bot link a couple of times then...
<Simulator> i use compaq presario 3000 Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g
<esmirilha> hauahauaah, im from brasil
<esmirilha> tudo bem?
<esmirilha> :O
<bobstro> kaiyilen_: there are three groups, for user, group and other. each is a 3 bit field, represented as that octal number.
<Simulator> why its change 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<stittel> Does anybody know where I can find the current state of development on the "Pidgin" package for Gutsy?
<bobstro> Simulator: what do you mean "change"?
<stittel> There must be something in development, but I can't find anything on Launchpad or packages.ubunutu.com.
<Simulator> hardware name
<asherZ> my dad sucks he likes suse and kde lool
<Simulator> i type lspci
<kane77> kaiyilen_, that is 3 digit binary number XXX wich stands for RWX so 000 means no read no write no execute, 001 means no read&write, but execute and so on...
<bobstro> asherZ: he could be a CP/M fan.
<Tom47> !pt > esmirilha
<kaiyilen_> aw
<kaiyilen_> okay
<gordonjcp> ok
<bobstro> asherZ: just be appreciative that he uses linux period.
<gordonjcp> if I put a CD in, it automounts
<Simulator> hey  why
<kaiyilen_> it'll take some repetition to get that threw my head
<Simulator> very confius
<asherZ> bobstro: CP/M? yes L(
<gordonjcp> but it doesn't show up in mount
<kane77> there are only 10 types of people, those who undestand binary and those that dont
<Simulator> when i install feisty
<Simulator> its change
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asherZ> bobstro im gunna inst kubuntu on his sys when he afk lol
<gordonjcp> how on earth do I get at the stuff on a CD?
<bobstro> asherZ: there may be perfectly good reasons he prefers them. you can't assume too much based on distribution.
<gordonjcp> oh, hang on, it's mounted under /media/My\ Disc
<gordonjcp> wtf?
<bobstro> asherZ: what exactly do you need to do in kubuntu that he can't do under suse?
<asherZ> bobstro: he likes it because he knows it thats all i think.. i dont like it because of sucky rpms and themes
<kaiyilen_> thanks jrib
<johnnybuoy> hurray for ShipIT!
<kaiyilen_> thanks every one else
<jrib> kaiyilen_: you don't even need to learn the numbers, chmod u=rw,g=r,o=r file   works fine
<bobstro> asherZ: so you mean you don't like it because you don't know it, eh? :)
<kaiyilen_> \(^_^) gonna go now
* johnnybuoy just recieved his feisty CD :)
<kaiyilen_> yeah..i saw
<asherZ> bobstro: basically ya :[
<jrib> kaiyilen_: k, bye
<bobstro> asherZ: i have preferences, but i try to avoid distro pissing matches.
<bobstro> asherZ: they've come a LONG way with package management. suse looks slick, but i'm sticking with debian/ubuntu myself.
<compilerwriter> Enjoy johnnybuoy
<wkrally> is there an tutorial to get sound from 2 aplications?
<wkrally> i tried some but they didn't work
<asherZ> bobstro: hehe yeah its all personal preference but i tried suse, open suse, slackware, pclinuxos, centos and ubunt.. and yeah debian is for me :)
<bobstro> asherZ: you guys should make a point of learning how to do things in the other! it's cool he's into it at least.
<johnnybuoy> thats what I'm doing
<johnnybuoy> of course, the sticker's allready on my laptop :)
<bobstro> asherZ: if he's using it in corporate world, suse may be their choice.
<asherZ> bobstro: yes good idea.. i havnt used 10.2 reason i want to upgrade his tho is because hes running 10.0 atm
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobstro> asherZ: don't forget, before ubuntu made it big, suse was hot stuff.
<asherZ> bobstro: suse made compiz right?
<stittel> bobstro: In that case the Enterprise product line from Novell/SuSE would be the more likely choice than just openSUSE.
<wkrally> can some1 plx help me with my sound problem?
<bobstro> asherZ: i know novell was involved, but not all details
<fastly> i tried sharing a directory on the network... this computer name is displayed in the network on another windows box... but it asks for a password and doesn't accept my user login ?
<fastly> any ideas?
<telejedi> hallo
<bobstro> stittel: yes, but open is more like what he'll use at work then, no?
<tomaszx_> hello , what is better for ubuntu on AMD3000+ : xen, virtualbox, vmware or kvm for Desktop computer?
<fastly> it prepends the computer name from which i am trying to connect
<bobstro> asherZ: just focus on getting the two to talk and interoperate well.
<fastly> to the username
<telejedi> why does 'bitchx user -H irc.ubuntu.com -a' not work?
<asherZ> bobstro~ :D
<fastly> are the samba and user accounts linked?
<stittel> bobstro: I'd probably prefer the SUSE Linux Enterprise Desktop.
<cyril_> hello
<asherZ> bobstro: i have so many friends who are on xp who could benefit from ubuntu
<Simulator> any body can help
<cyril_> do you know how to remove TimesNewRomanPSMT
<bobstro> stickman14: possibly. my only point was that he may have a GOOD REASON for suse over ubuntu.
<stittel> asherZ: Ich habe so many friends who use Windows or Linux and got benefit from Mac OS X. :)
<Simulator> i use compaq presario 3000 with Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g wireless
<stittel> asherZ: s/got/could/
<bobstro> stittel: so much for freedom, eh?
<aoirthoir> bobstro, there are very good reasons for using one distro over ubuntu. I love puppy linux for instance for its strengths. Though I use ubuntu mostly.
<aoirthoir> bobstro, so I agree wichoo
<stittel> bobstro: Normal users don't care about freedom. And normal users don't read source code either.
<Simulator> and now its change to 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<asherZ> stittel: hmm :) ive never tried mac i want to though
<Simulator> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI
<aoirthoir> stittel, then we need to teach them so that they do care.
<bobstro> stittel: sure, so they happily pay jobs or gates. i don't see much of a difference myself.
<cyril_> do you know how to remove TimesNewRomanPSMT ? and use the normal timesnewroman ?
<asherZ> bobstro: is it me or is vista slow?
<bobstro> stittel: just because apple is "cool" doesn't make it less evil.
<stittel> bobstro: Mac OS X delivers the best "it just works" experience. Windows is ridiculous and Linux has still a long way to go.
<OlliW> bobstro > the problem is not that we have to pay for the OS :P
<jikanter> stittel : vista is slow
<bobstro> stittel: if you like DRM sure.
<stittel> bobstro: I am a computer-scientist, not an Open Source evangelist.
<aoirthoir> stittel, but I think you will find more and more people are caring about freedom, even if they dont use those terms. They are tired of being forced to comply with rules of various corporations.
<bobstro> stittel: i'm agnostic, but i don't attribute apple with anything above microsoft.
<bobstro> stittel: it's just ironic that paying apple is "cool" (drm lock-in and all) while microsoft is "square".
<wkrally> can plx some1 help me with my sound problem
<orbin> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aoirthoir> OlliW, precisely. We do not object to paying money. We object to being told what we may and may not do with our os.
<zeroda1> wkrally: what laptop manafactuer
<orbin> Simulator: has wireless stopped working?
<bobstro> asherZ: i'm hearing vista refered to as "Vista ME" :)
<stittel> aoirthoir: The average user will be always forced to comply with the design decision of the developers who made his software. That's not different with Ubuntu.
<OlliW> bobstra > but the commercials say so... Hi, I'm a pc (total dork) and I'm a Mac (young dork) :P
<asherZ> bobstro: rofl
<Simulator> wireless working
<wkrally> not on a laptop, on my pc, i can't get 2 aplications give sound at the same time
<stittel> bobstro: If Windows was the best operating system around, I'd use Windows and advocate it.
<wkrally> and i alreay tried an bunch of tutorials
<stittel> bobstro: My main problem with Windows is, that it sucks. :)
<Simulator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDevice
<zeroda1> wkrally: what 2 apps are you trying
<stittel> bobstro: Not that it is from Microsoft.
<asherZ> bobstro: lol those where the days when i had me on p3 500 w/ 128mb of ram and matrox g400 card lol :D
<aoirthoir> stittel, we can pm if you like or we can go to ##aoirthoir. Some folks are objecting to this conversation (rightfully so..its a support channel)
<wkrally> teamspeak and enemy territory ^^
<exs> Pidgin 2.0 final is out. can someone tell me where I can download it for linux?
<orbin> Simulator: so you're just wondering why it's like that?
<Simulator> i use this tutorial
<wkrally> for gaming is my main target
<Simulator> yes
<stittel> aoirthoir: Alright.
<Simulator> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<bobstro> stittel: i despise windows, because it doesn't work, yes. apple *does* give a good end-user experience, but i'm pleased that linux (ubuntu) is getting closer to that.
<Simulator> why dell ?
<Simulator> before this i use ubuntu edgy
<aoirthoir> stittel, to pm you have to be registered and identified with services.
<bobstro> stittel: it's annoying that many of the reasons linux *can't* "quite" get there are due to proprietary lock-in.
<Simulator> its Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g
<stittel> aoirthoir: the channel #aoirthoir is empty.
<skipper> I have just upgraded to 7.04, and now only three of my 12 terminals connect.
<Simulator> but ubuntu feisty 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<zeroda1> wkrally: some programs have issues sharing sound. enemy territory is one
<stittel> bobstro: are you coming to #aoirthoir too?
<orbin> Simulator: dunno.  maybe try running update-pciids
<bobstro> stittel: sure, briefly i guess.
<Simulator> I use compaq presario 3000
<wkrally> zero: so it won't work?
<aoirthoir> stittel, its actually ##aoirthoir the command is /join ##aoirthoir blabla (blabla is the key)
<Simulator> 2 machine like this
<zeroda1> wkrally: ya but i dont know how it complex and involves compiling stuff
<menik69> Hi
<wkrally> zeroda: ok thx my search will continue ^^
<som> can i install ubuntu using a cd when i cant boot from cd or have a floppy disk
<skipper> I have a problem, can someone help me?
<Simulator> hey
<Simulator> its change again
<portis> exs: did you try sourceforge?
<josh__> If you can't boot from cd, you gotta get new hardware
<Simulator> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Simulator> like this
<wkrally> som: u checked ur bios settings?
<menik69> ubuntu studio -> when is it released ?
<som> wkrally i have, i cant boot from cd in there and i dont have a floppy disk.
<exs> portis:  yeah ... only exe's http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=230234&release_id=505814
<Simulator> orbin i just run update-pciids
<cyril_> How to link a font named timesnewromanpmst to timesnewroman , it is actualy linked to dejavu :'(
<exs> portis:  sorry, no i made a mistake. there's some bz there....
<wkrally> som, it is posible to boot from cd
<orbin> Simulator: did it fix it?
<Simulator> i dont know
<Simulator> but itts change
<Simulator> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Simulator> BCM94311MCG
<orbin> and it's a Broadcom 4311?  i'd say close enough. :)
<Simulator> Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g
<Simulator> herm
<portis> exs: cool :)
<som> wkrally i guess it could be possible if i had a floppy disk
<pierc1> hey anyone in here be able to help me with beryl. it seems to be installed but it still looks like normal ubuntu and i cant seem to get any features working.
<som> wkrally its just this computer is from like 1999 or something.
<zeroda1> pierc1: have u run beryl-manager?
<Simulator> hey BCM94311MCG and  BCM4311 are same ?
<Simulator> i think different
<jsizzle> greets all
<pierc1> yes and it opens up but the shortcuts are there and stuff but they dont do nothing
<som> maybe it cant read my cd..
<pierc1> its really strange, its like its there but it doesnt actually do anything.
<Tom47> pierc1 if you get no joy here you may get some more specific help in #ubuntu-effects
<wkrally> som: can u install other o/s without an floppy?
<david_> oirme
<david_> akl configurar beryl al inicio
<david_> el KDE se me jodio
<david_> y no sale ni la barra de el menu k
<david_> como la recupero?
<jsizzle> no habla espanol
<david_> ops
<mc44> !es | david_
<ubotu> david_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zeroda1> !sg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bokey> !tell jsizzle about #ubuntu-es
<jsizzle> bokey: lol I don't know spanish, that's what I just said in spanish :)
<MenZa> Is it possible to take a bit out of an NTFS partition, convert it to ext3 and merge it with /?
<mypapit> wtf Simulator
<zeroda1> !wtf | mypapit
<ubotu> mypapit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<persen_> Hi, i've read that pptpconfig is broken on edgy, so, anyone know how i can fix/overcome this problem? either by downgrading maybe or something else
<sanity_x> MenZa, I don't think you can convert ntfs to ext3. I wish you could.
<LjL> MenZa: no, it's not possible to convert NTFS to ext3 without backing up and restoring
<jsizzle> MenZa: gparted should do the trick, but not on the boot vol
<persen_> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<mypapit> aaa
<MenZa> Damnit.
<Simulator> haha mypapit
* MenZa will need to fully reformat and re-partition his disk
<MenZa> D:
<mypapit> Simulator: hahaha bot
<jsizzle> you could copy info to ext3 then del from ntfs and resize with gparted
<LjL> !info convertfs > MenZa, this is the only possibility, but it's *dangerous* (and probably won't work with NTFS anyway)
* MenZa won't try it then :/
<nenko> #sevlievo
<jsizzle> MenZa: copy ntfs data to ext3 partition and resize ntfs smaller and ext3 bigger, repeat until done. no fuss no muss
<MenZa> jsizzle: And I'd do that how? I have plenty of free disk space on the NTFS drive
<jsizzle> MenZa: use gparted, shrink
<MenZa> w00t
<MenZa> Thanks :D
<jsizzle> MenZa: use gparted to shrink ntfs and grow the ext3 and copy the data from ntfs to ext3, then repeat the ntfs shrink and ext3 grow until ntfs is gone and only ntfs remains
<jsizzle> MenZa: read the gparted web page for more info, it has always resized partitions for me with no problems
<jsizzle> bbiab (breakfast time)
<MenZa> jsizzle: thanks
<jsizzle> MenZa: np
<MuffY> hello, the Edgy Live CD is giving my trouble, it hangs at a ceratin point (the orange bar thing stops moving). Could it be there is a shortage of memory (the computer has 576 MB of memory) or are there other known things that stop the CD from working
<MuffY> Or do I just have to be patient (you never know =p)
<zeroda1> MuffY: where does it stop?
<MuffY> oh, and i did the MD5 test (twice), both times gave 0 checksum errors
<MenZa> Will gparted be able to re-partition my filesystem with the ntfs-3g driver?
<Necrosco> t
<MuffY> Well, the ubuntu logo has a orange bar beneath it and that bar just stops moving and it stays like that for some minutes
<zeroda1> MuffY: 576 is loads of mem where does it?
<zeroda1> MuffY: thats the usplash where on the bar does it stop
<zeroda1> MuffY: 1/4 2/4 3/4
<MuffY> zeroda1: sorrry, what do you mean with "where does it"
<agresor> what webcams are supported for Ubuntu ?????
<MuffY> the bar stops at the left
<MuffY> at 1/4 or so
<zeroda1> MuffY: how far up the bar does the orange go
<MenZa> agresor: the Logitech QuickCam Messenger is plug'n play :)
<zeroda1> MuffY: what gfx card do you have?
<MuffY> it doesn't it's still in the bounce fase
<MuffY> brb, maybe it's workling
<agresor> MenZa, so i buy it plug it and it will install by itself ?
<zeroda1> MuffY: any luck?
<Fabier> Hey all, quick question for anyone who has a minute
<Fabier> there is a project out there called "Wubi" which installs Ubuntu into a file on a windows install
<Fabier> is there a project that does this but in reverse?
<Fabier> install windows into a file on linux?
<colo_work> is there some kind of iptables-save/restore initscript for ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> Fabier, you can emulate windows on Linux
<zeroda1> Fabier: there is virtualization
<colo_work> Fabier: you know vmware and virtualbox?
<bobbob1016> Fabier, you can use VMware or something like that
<MenZa> agresor: mine did on Edgy
<variant> Fabier: or kvm or qemu
<zeroda1> !vmware | Fabier
<ubotu> Fabier: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<MenZa> agresor: But I don't know if you can purchase that camera anymore
<SoulRaven> hy
<pukeko> colo_work: why would u need that ?
<colo_work> pukeko: well, I'd like to have my rules persistent over reboots?
<SoulRaven> i want to install my Sound Blaster NX sound card
<SoulRaven> on Ubuntu
<zeroda1> SoulRaven: have you googled it?
<SoulRaven> yes.....
<SoulRaven> :(
<bobbob1016> All of the sudden, I am getting 800+ pings when I do a speed test.  The only thing that I changed was the powerline adapter I was using, I'm using powerline networking.  I have other computers on the same adapter, through a switch, and the other computers have <150 pings.  Any ideas?
<Fabier> Thank you for the responses, guys. What I'm trying to avoid is partitioning my HD, and I would like 3d acceleration in windows (gotta have my fix of FEAR.) VMWare player as far as I'm aware is still working on 3d acceleration. :-/
<variant> Fabier: can't be done
<bobbob1016> Fabier, nothing that would do that
<bobbob1016> Fabier, I dual-boot, so I can play C&C3
<Fabier> hmm, bummer
<variant> Fabier: xen may have support for something like that somewhere down the line but it wourd require a second fully virtualised graphics card
<Fabier> I guess I'll have to duel boot... that just bugs me
<SoulRaven> and another question.......
<Fabier> variant: yeah
<variant> Fabier: or try cedega/wine
<bobbob1016> Fabier, I use Parallels for small windows things, you might want to look into Cadega
<Pici> Fabier: wubi is dual boot too
<Fabier> Pici: Yes, the difference (from what I can tell) is that it installs the OS into a file on the windows partition. That can potentially save a lot of space becaise the file grows with the data stored within it.
<dirrty> I used Lampp in windows, and have installed it in ubuntu....this seems to have some problems
<SoulRaven> i want to distrib the ubuntu cd's un my lecture
<pukeko> colo_work: have u tried sysv-rc-conf ? it prob don't work with modern ubunutus
<variant> SoulRaven: go ahead
<variant> SoulRaven: you can sell them too if you like
<Fabier> Variant and Bobbob1016: WIne isn't quite able to play the games I was looking at playing :-/. I tried though!
<SoulRaven> but i don't have the cd's
<colo_work> pukeko: i don't know what you're talking about, sorry :)
<bobbob1016> Fabier, Cadega
<variant> SoulRaven: burn them
<OlliW> you can download them :)
<Tom47> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<bobbob1016> Fabier, it is meant to play games, but it isn't free
<OlliW> as in free beer :)
<variant> Fabier: you can get the code for free as it is GPL however there will be slightly less functionality than the paid client
<SoulRaven> i use this service for my one
<SoulRaven> but for this oficial thing.......
<Fabier> bobbob1016: Have you used it? I looked at their site and wasn't too impressed with the public rating of their software.
<SoulRaven> i want aprox. 30cd's
<sgtmattbaker> hello, I installed a server on my PC with the dapper alternate installer CD.  I guess it has the default sources but when I do sudo apt-get install xchat or proftpd it can't find the packages
<Fabier> Variant: Where at?
<bobbob1016> Fabier, I haven't, I just dual-boot
<MuffY> zeroda1: I'm back, and it's still not working =(
<Fabier> bobbob1016: Ah. Oh well.
<zeroda1> MuffY: what gfx card?
<variant> Fabier: it is not ideal, pay for a game then pay more for the priviledge of playing it on your chosen platform. imo, if you can't make the game run under wine then just dual boot
<OlliW> Fabier, it really depends on what games you're playing. A lot of big games are really well supported. Also have a look at their compatibility list: http://cedega.com/gamesdb/
<dirrty> should i remove lampp?? and go thur installing apache mysql perl jeez?
<MuffY> hmm, i don't know, something integrated, i'll check it now
<variant> Fabier: http://cedega.com/cvs/
<sgtmattbaker> hello, I installed a server on my PC with the dapper alternate installer CD.  I guess it has the default sources but when I do sudo apt-get install xchat or proftpd it can't find the packages.. what do I do?
<MuffY> and the bar is still bnouncing when it freezes, it's not actually "filling" if you know what i mean
<OlliW> sgtmattbaker: apt-get update
<Fabier> thank you guys. I'll take another look at it.
<pukeko> colo_work:what ubuntus are u not able to reboot with iptabs intact ?
<sgtmattbaker> OlliW: done that
<bobbob1016> Fabier, it might be easier to repartition, or add a second drive, then put windows on there, it will mess with your boot-loader though.  You could try to remove the Ubuntu drive, then install windows on the new drive, and plug the ubuntu drive in as the master drive, and windows as the slave, then add the windows drive to your grub config
<OlliW> sgtmattbaker: what kinda error do you get?
<jsizzle> sgtmattbaker: first off no need to repeat so quickly, we saw your Q the first time, second do you have your network configured on your server?
<sgtmattbaker> OlliW: can't find package.  I know the names are correct also
<Tom47> sgtmattbaker take a look at /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Fabier> bobbob1016: Yeah, I'm not a fan of windows attempts to dominate the system :P
<sgtmattbaker> yes the network is connecting
<sgtmattbaker> ed*
<zeroda1> MuffY: ill check your bios is properly intergrated
<sgtmattbaker> it has the default list
<zeroda1> *configured
<jsizzle> sgtmattbaker: did you apt-get update?
<Fabier> bobbob1016: Unfortunately, this is a laptop. So... removing drives is not an option.
<sgtmattbaker> yes
<Pici> sgtmattbaker: try searching for the packages first with either `apt-cache search packagename` or `aptitude search packagename` before you try to install
<jsizzle> sgtmattbaker: do this without quotes as root 'apt-cache search xchat'
<OlliW> sgtmattbaker: what url is used in your sources.list? maybe the mirror is down?
<zeroda1> MuffY: sorry ignore the last coment
<bobbob1016> Fabier, then try a GTParted live CD to partition a bit of space, then install windows, then rebuild grub
<zeroda1> MuffY: check your bios is correctly configured
<MuffY> zeroda1: it's a PCI card, and ATI card to be precise (i'm looking for the specs now)
<bobbob1016> Fabier, or lilo, whichever you use
<zeroda1> MuffY: have you ever addded / removed anything from your comp?
<Fabier> bobbob1016: Grub :).
<Mohd> I need help, I have a workspace problem?
<dirrty> so no one knows anything about lampp?
<Pici> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jsizzle> does feisty work with atheros wifi cards out of the box? or do I have to compile madwifi?
<sgtmattbaker> Pici: ok thanks.. I will try that----- it just returns another $ line
<bobbob1016> Fabier, that's your loader, the "Press esc in two seconds" to get more options
<bobbob1016> All of the sudden, I am getting 800+ pings when I do a speed test.  The only thing that I changed was the powerline adapter I was using, I'm using powerline networking.  I have other computers on the same adapter, through a switch, and the other computers have <150 pings.  Any ideas?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: u using dhcp?
<zeroflag> is it possible to "upgrade" debian to ubuntu?
<dirrty> ok i'll come back later
<zeroda1> zeroflag: no
<zeroflag> :[
<MuffY> zeroda1: no, i put the CD in and let it boot, and did nothing at all
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, no, static
<Mohd> When i switch to a workspace everything disappears, even the panels. Any one knows the reason or how to fix it?
<Mohd> I got fiesty
<zeroda1> MuffY: ok
<zeroflag> zeroda1: any specific reason?
<zeroda1> MuffY: hmmm
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, it's been fine until I plugged in the new powerline adapter, and all my other PC's behind the adapter get good ping
<bigmoe> im using feisty now but i couldnt not get the modem woriking it is a soft winmodem?? could anyone help me??
<savetheWorld> zeroda1: in theory, yes. In reality - you would have to be a truly advanced and expert system hacker and it would be a royal conflutin' pain in the butt.
<Mohd> It suddenly hapened.
<zeroda1> zeroflag: compiled the kernel differently
<zeroda1> zeroflag: so basically what savetheWorld
<MuffY> oh, and if I press F4 in the menu of the CD, it won't do anything (well, it shows a little gray block with "VGA" written in it, but no options to change the screen resolution/colour depth)
<zeroda1> said
<MoL3> !modem
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: try pinging your router, what's the response time to your router?
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<zeroda1> MuffY: definitly gfx card issue
<artur> .ping
<artur> .seen aaa
<Kubuntu> Can I ask about beryl here?
<MuffY> while the rest of the things, languages and keyoard maps work fine
<MoL3> !modem | bigmoe
<artur> !seen aaa
<ubotu> bigmoe: please see above
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen aaa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savetheWorld> zeroda1: sorry, wrong nick
<sgtmattbaker> so does anyone know what is going on w/ my Dapper alternate cd server?
<MuffY> zeroda1: and, do you know how i can fix that? =D
<Kubuntu> Where is the task bar?
<Fabier> Thanks for the help guys, I'm gonna jet now. Bye :).
<jsizzle> ubotu ubuntu-effects | kubuntu
<ubotu> kubuntu: For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<Mohd> I need help, when i switch to a workspace, the screen becomes blank, all i see is my background all other subjects or panel are vanished, and i cant do anything. And these workspaces are important.
<zeroda1> MuffY: thinkin
<infidel> anyone here use flock?
<nubbe> how do I force firefox to only open in new tabs? I can't find the settings anymore...
<MuffY> zeroda1: =D patiently waiting
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, lowest is 2.5ms
<Mohd> They used to work before but after i installed AMSN and XMMS they stopped? Or maybe after i changed "Log in screen" option?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, average is about 3
<Pici> nubbe: tools>options and then the tabs tab
<Kubuntu> Can you tell me where my task bar is?
<zeroda1> MuffY: in your bios can you select what gfx card?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: what's the average for one of your powerline clients that isn't having a problem? is it the same?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, checking now, one second
<Mohd> I need help, when i switch to a workspace, the screen becomes blank, all i see is my background all other subjects or panel are vanished, and i cant do anything. And these workspaces are important.
<bobbob1016> about the same, average is about 2.8ms
<zeroda1> Mohd: you usin beryl?
<jsizzle> Mohd: are u using compiz or beryl?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, about the same, average is about 2.8ms
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: have you tried a gdm restart?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: ok, ping your dns server from both and compare response times
<MuffY> zeroda1: I'm looking for it (computer is dowstairs, so i have to run between them, my responses might be a little slow)
<rbanffy> Is this the right place to ask for help with my wireless interface (under Feisty)?
<zeroda1> MuffY: np
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, DNS is the router
<orbin> Mohd: is it reoccurring or did it just happen?
<rbanffy> For later, I will have a question about multi-heading my 415GMA notebook
<nubbe> Pici, strangest thing, I had done that, and thought I should disable and then enable only in tabs again and ten tell u it isn't that, but now it works.... thanks   :)
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, one sec, let me see what it is on the other computers, didn't even think of that
<d> PanTeTo
<MuffY> zeroda1: ah, i found it. It seems this is an ancioent one: http://cgi.ebay.ca/DIAMOND-ST-3D-3000-4mb-PCI-GRAPHICS-CARD_W0QQitemZ8812391871QQihZ005QQcategoryZ44986QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
<MuffY> it has 4 MB of memory >_>
<Mohd> Orbin: Its just happening..
<Mohd> Zerodal: I dont know what a beryl, I am a n00b in Linux.
<sgtmattbaker> !Mohd | beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mohd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fxfitz> Last night I got Compiz working on Feisty. Anyway, I noticed that now when I close the laptop lid my screen goes blank, but does not turn off. It used to turn off. Can I fix that some how?
<sanity_x> Anybody know how I can mount a bin/cue file in linux. ala daemontools
<sgtmattbaker> !Mohd beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mohd beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mortuis> Does Ubuntu use inetd.con or xinetd?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, should I have the DNS server manual, if it is just the router?  I'm not sure since I have a static IP
<MuffY> sgtmattbaker: don't forget the pipe! =p
<MoL3> rbanffy: ask away
<orbin> Mohd: did you lose your desktop icons too?
<reb0rn> can anyone recomend me file manager like total commander for ubuntu 7.04?
<Mohd> Orbin: Everything..
<exs> where do i find " GTK+ 2.0 development headers" in synaptic? Thanks
<Mortuis> Let me clean that up: Does Ubuntu use inetd or xinetd?
<MoL3> sanity_x: kiso may be what you need.
<Mohd> Orbin: I just see the desktop wallpaper thats all. Nothing more.
<Kubuntu> !beryl
<sanity_x> MoL3, maybe
<sgtmattbaker> dangit
<zeroda1> MuffY: wow thats old unfortunatly ati support (from ati) is super rubbish. and the open drivers arnt quite there yet
<orbin> Mohd: tried ctrl+alt+left/right arrow to go back?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<MuffY> zeroda1: so in other words, it's not going to happen with that graphics card?
<sanity_x> MoL3, No I want to actually mount the image. Not burn it or extract it.
<zeroda1> MuffY: i recommend you go buy a cheap nvidia and then linux will work (in theory0
<Kubuntu> I can't change the window manager in Beryl, how do I do it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sanity_x> MoL3, i.e. I need a virtual cdrom drive.
<zeroda1> MuffY: yeah
<Mohd> Orbin: It doesen't work, it just get sticks.
<Mohd> Stuck*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0x57314066.abnxx10.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<MoL3> reb0rn: gnome commander
<MuffY> zeroda1: k, thank you, will search for old video cards in "the heap"
<MuffY> i love my room =p
<orbin> Mohd: does alt+f2 bring up anything?
<zeroda1> MuffY: good luck
<bokey> MuffY, so do I. anything new ?
<MoL3> sanity_x: that's more tricky - involves some kernel module hackery, but can be done, i believe
<sanity_x> MoL3, cdemu
<fxfitz> Can anyone help me make it so when I close my laptop lid the screen turns off to save battery? I only get 1 hour battery life on ubuntu.
<sanity_x> MoL3, its not in the repositories though.
<orbin> !mountiso > sanity_x (read pm from ubotu.  that maybe?)
<sanity_x> orbin, that only works for iso images.
<kuhnel> can anyone tell me the command for setting up xserver?
<zeroda1> kuhnel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kuhnel> thanks
<Mohd_> Orbin: Yes it works, I am currently inside my empty workspace, i did Shift+F2 to bring IIRC.
<MoL3> sanity_x: I'm pretty sure there's a howto on the forums for cdemu
<Mohd_> Its seems nothing working but shift+F2.
<MuffY> bokey: hmm, what?
<orbin> Mohd: try running: killall gnome-panel
<reb0rn> gnome commander looks fine :))
<orbin> Mohd: alt+f2 you mean?
<Mohd_> Yeah Alt+f2
<MuffY> well, i'll be gone now =0
<bokey> MuffY, ;)
<MuffY> zeroda1: thanks for the help ^_^
<MuffY> bye all <3
<Mohd_> kill all gnome panel?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, I removed the manual DNS, and the page barely loads, it is all text, as I figured from removing the DNS, but after adding it I still get 800+ ping
<Mohd_> Are you sure its okay to do so?
<MoL3> reb0rn: you're welcome
<orbin> Mohd: killall gnome-panel ... it'll restart the panels.  though they don't seem to be running in the first place...
<Mohd_> Orbin: It worked!
<orbin> Mohd: cool.  save your work :)
<Mohd> Orbin: but the panels appeared on one of the workspaces XD
<Mohd> orbin: not the others XD
<orbin> Mohd: *shrug* can you get to the important workspace at least?
<jfro> how do i configure networking in ubuntu-server if i skipped it in install, i can manually edit interfaces but that's the extent of my knowledge, not sure how to make it always startup etc.
<sgray> can anyone help me?
<sgray> i am trying to setup mythtv
<agresor> is there just gnome & kde.. ? Is there any Verry cool desktop graphic ?
<Mohd> Orbin: Yeah it works, but do you know the reason why the panels aren't going to the other workspaces?
<sgray> i got most of it installed but now i am lost
<pukeko> colo_work: did u figure it out ?
<Mohd> Orbin: No, its fixed.
<orbin> Mohd: no.  bug maybe.  can you remember what you were doing when it happened?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: do you have more than 1 network card?
<Mohd> Orbin: Its a bug.
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, no
<Mohd> Orbin: Thanks alot Orbin.
<orbin> Mohd: fixed itself? :)
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, just the one and a modem, which has never been used
<orbin> Mohd: that's ok.
<Mohd> Orbin: Yep, it fixed it self.
<bulmer> jfro is it working ?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: so 'ifconfig -a' just shows the one net card right?
<sgray> i need help setting up mythtv
<agresor> is there just gnome & kde.. ? Is there any Verry cool desktop graphic ?
<jfro> bulmer: yeah i can manually start networking , i edited interfaces to have it do dhcp for eth0
<jfro> bulmer: no clue hwo to make it always start on startup...
<jfro> via /etc/init.d/networking
<Quamis> Hi.. a bit of a problem
<bulmer> jfro: on that interfaces file, i believe you can tell it to start auto
<sgray> does anyone know a good card that works with myth tv
<Quamis> just got ubuntu and cannot use wireless lan
<jfro> hmm
<orbin> agresor: few others.  try xfce and fluxbox at least once in your linux life. :)
<Quamis> acer 3023
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, it shows eth0, lo, and vnic0.  Not sure what a virtual nic would be doing there, I do have parallels though, I didn't see vnic on edgy, maybe parallels did it for feisty
<jsizzle> Quamis: what chipset wireless card?
<jfro> bulmer: oh, haha, why didn't i see that :) thanks
<pierre1987> hi
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: your running feisty through parallels?
<Quamis> dunno..
<jfro> bulmer: worked, thanks again! i'm good to go
<Quamis> how can I see it in ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, no, I run feisty, and sometimes XP in parallels
<agresor> orbin,  thanks :D
<jsizzle> Quamis: what other OS you have installed winblows?
<agresor> orbin,  so what of this is the best ? :D
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, feisty is the host, XP is the guest
<Quamis> just ubuntu
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: try ifdown vnic, see if that helps
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, ifdown: interface vnic0 not configured
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: ok, well then.. lets try traceroute, see where your slowdown is
<Quamis> thanks, bye
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, ok
<c_> PanTeTo
* jsizzle away bbiab
<orbin> agresor: i actually prefer gnome.  there are a heap of "what's your favourite" polls around.  google.  we shouldn't get offtopic here. :)
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, traceroute to router gave me this "traceroute to 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets              1  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  2.737 ms  2.890 ms  2.479 ms
<bobbob1016> "
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, tracerouting google, 15 hops
<piercy> will anyone be able to help me setup my wireless lan please. ive got ndiswrapper but i heard something about using cabextract and unshield on the exe so might someone be able to help me :)
<sivel27> is there a good usenet search program/ engine out there? im using hellanzb, ubuntu 7.04
<asherZ> how can i remove gnome-screensaver process on boot up i have disabled screensaver in settings.. or should i just leave it.
<sn0> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pierre1987> I'm just wondering if one of you could help me : I have an english install of feisty, but I would need to have a french help file (several users use the computer). I have installed the package "manpages-fr" but I don't know how to read it properly...
<pierre1987> (i feel a bit stupid)
<ygorre> How can I change the domain name on Ubuntu 6.06.1 Server Edition?
<jsizzle> ok I'm back
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: now traceroute the same thing from one of the clients without problems and see where the slowdown is
<CaNer> beyler
<CaNer> slm
<CaNer> bana yardm edebilecek birisi var m?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, on my mac mini right here, it was 15 hops to google, but the time was a lot shorter on the mini
<zeroda1> caner what language?
<jsizzle> CaNer: that's some language ya got there! so.. ya talk like that all the time eh?
<jrib> !tr | CaNer
<ubotu> CaNer: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: where specifically was the shorter time? is it to the dns server? or are they all faster?
<Pici> jrib: arg, I'm too slow
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, one second, I thought you meant my router for the DNS, looking up my DNS on the router, one second
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: k
<zeroda1> DGDGFDFDF
<zeroda1> sorry cat ran over keyboard
<pierc1> can anyone give me a quick guide on using cabextract and unshield please :)
<d> resagms@yahoo.co.id
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, there are ping times from the traceroute on each step, not sure which one you want
<jsizzle> hey off topic but does anyone listen to "opie and anthony" and have a url to download the shows free? (read NOT AUDIBLE.COM)
<Pici> jsizzle: #ubuntu-offtopic
<persen_> Ubuntu edgy has some problems with VPN using pptpclient i've read, http://www.nabble.com/hangs-after-"Cannot-determine-ethernet-address-for-proxy-ARP"-tf2726677.html
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: your looking for one that is significantly slower on the problem host
<d> PanTeTo
<mcsd> anyone know of a small app to record desktop in avi format?
<zeroda1> mcsd: instabul screen recorder
<pierc1> can anyone help me with wireless or suggest me another channel?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, on my Ubuntu box, I get 7 hops with IPs, but the latest 8 hops are just *'s
<zeroda1> pierc1: #ndiswrapper
<pierc1> thanks
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, up to 17 hops, the last 8 or 9 with only *'s
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: check out your route on ubuntu box, maybe somethings going on there
<pukeko> persen_:ubuntus vpns huh ..
<d> PanTeTo
<Pici> d: ?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, looks like my mini has the same *'s thing, but it goes a lot faster, except on the *'s, they're about the same
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, traceroute my Ubuntu from my mini?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: no, on ubuntu box do a 'route' as root
<persen_> pukeko: huh? my quesition is, maybe i can upgrade to a later version of ubuntu or is edgy the latest?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, is sudo ok, or should I su-
<jsizzle> persen_ : feisty is the latest
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: sudo's fine
<persen_> How do i upgrade?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, ok, what should I give you from the output?
<skipper> Hello everyone
<jsizzle> persen_: 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' then :%s/edgy/feisty
<savetheWorld> !ubotu server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<jrib> jsizzle: please do not recommend that method
<jsizzle> persen_: then 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jrib> !upgrade > persen_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<BoostedSS> anyone know about -bigmem in here?
<persen_> thanks!
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, I noticed that my router's IP address line doesn't have a subnet mask, as in no 255. anything lines
<pukeko> persen_:vpns are more fun on windows?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, it's just 0.0.0.0
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: you should only have 2 entries in your route, is that what it looks like?
<persen_> pukeko: sure, thats fine too.
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, I see four
<BoostedSS> how do I tell if -bigmem switch is turned on in ubuntu?
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: 0.0.0.0 is fine, the four routes might be the problem
<backlight> i have a server running ubuntu, but i don't know what version. how do i find out?
<jrib> !version > backlight (see the private message from ubotu)
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, so how do I fix that?
<jsizzle> brb
<Crescendo> Automatic updates aren't working.  How should I start troubleshooting this?
<zeroda1> Crescendo: murder a kitten
<Crescendo> zeroda1, done.  Now what?
<zeroda1> Crescendo: you got internet?
<skipper> I have a problem.  I upgraded to 7.04 and now only three of my 12 terminals will connect.  Any suggestions?
<Crescendo> zeroda1, Yes, machine's fine, and is pulling the updates perfect, manually.
<zeroda1> Crescendo: reinstall update manager
<IdleOne>                                            uu5 10
<IdleOne> [] pdf[p] 
<IdleOne> p] 
<CaNer> hiiii
<ward_> on my laptop, my screen goes black if i leave it for a while, even if enery saver is set for never. Then i can't restore it, but ctrl-alt-F1 works. How can i get back into x without the black screen when that happensK
<Pici> IdleOne: you okay?
<CaNer> byeee
<ward_> K=?
<triex> does anyone know how to change laptop processor speeds?
<triex> for when i'm on the battery
<triex> i'm brand new to ubuntu
<triex> i'm using feisty fawn
<mat1980> triex, system do it for you
<skipper> who
<triex> ?
<triex> do you mean it's automatic?
<mat1980> triex, yes it is automatic
<triex> i know in windows i can change the battery scheme, like max performance or battery saver
<bobbob1016> triex, some laptops can't do that on ubuntu, the kernel as in the brain, doesn't support it on all laptops
<triex> i have a thinkpad t40
<sgray> can anyone help me out with wireless
<triex> hrm
<sgray> xg603 in ubuntu
<triex> so i can't just switch on the fly the processor speed?
<bobbob1016> triex, I don't know if that laptop does, or if it doesn't, I only know about the ones I use
<bobbob1016> triex, if you wait for a response, I can tell you how to find out
<triex> i can
<U-R> Hi I got again some probleme with my cache in ubuntu :/  i've tried to install a package and my cache broke *again* so, just the problem now is I have tried to fix it with sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get check, but it didnt help me out :( has somebody a idea what I could try to fix this?
<triex> do you want to just pm?
<bobbob1016> triex, see the panels, either on the top or bottom?
<Pici> U-R: Are you getting an error?
<U-R> yes Pici
<mat1980> triex, there is an applet for the gnome panel. Just add it. I don't know it name (my system is localized in italian)
<Pici> U-R: What error are you getting?
<bobbob1016> triex, if you type my name in each line you are talking to me, I see it in red, much like how you see this in red
<triex> bobbob1016, oh
<U-R> Pici I get the following error : "Error: Failed to satisfy all dependencies (broken cache)"
<bobbob1016> triex, right click the gnome panel, the bars on the top or bottom, in a blank space, and click Add To Panel
<triex> bobbob1016, it's actually not red for me
<bobbob1016> triex, it might be another color
<triex> bobbob1016, alright, add what?
<bobbob1016> triex, then in the Add to panel window, go click "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" then click Add
<triex> bobbob1016, nice
<bobbob1016> triex, if it says "This processor can't be scaled" then it can't be scaled
<triex> bobbob1016, it doesn't
<U-R> Pici have you seen the message above?
<triex> bobbob1016, just shows my processor is changing
<bobbob1016> triex, if it doesn't say "This processor can't be scaled" then click the applet, and you can select different speeds
<bobbob1016> triex, that means it is scaling already
<Pici> U-R: Sorry, I'm not familiar with that error, keep asking, perhaps someoene else can helpp.
<triex> bobbob1016, so how do i manually choose speeds?
<U-R> ok, but thanks pici :)
<bobbob1016> triex, if you click it, or right click it, I'm not sure which, I think you can play with the speeds, or power options
<bobbob1016> triex, not sure though
<triex> bobbob1016, it won't seem to let me change the settings
<triex> bobbob1016, only see what my battery is doing
<triex> bobbob1016, i mean my processor
<bobbob1016> triex, not sure
<mat1980> triex, there are 2 applets, one for monitoring the battery and one for control the cpu speed.
<Yggdrasil> Hello, can somone tell me if there is an application that can be used to make business cards ?
<ward_> GIMP
<dimebar> Yggdrasil: I did mine in the Gimp
<Yggdrasil> interesting
<Yggdrasil> i see something called glabels
<ward_> Yggdrasil, Gimp is in your menu
<Yggdrasil> yea i knw what gimp is
<dustin> when i put a dvd in my dvd drive a message pops up on the screen saying unsupported file type well i fixed that problem but now i can't eject it and I have even tried to do it manually through a terminal ad it said failed device is busy
<dimebar> Yggdrasil: I think Yggdrasil is more aimed at if you want to print them yourself
<ward_> dimebar, still Gimp :p
<jikanter> dustin: try sudo umount
<Yggdrasil> makes perfect sence
<dimebar> lol sorry i made no sense
<dimebar> Yggdrasil: I think gLabels is more aimed at if you want to print them yourself
<Yggdrasil> uh yea, thats what im trying to do
<Yggdrasil> i guesse i should have said make , and print
<SlimeyPete> dustin: type "lsof /media/cdrom" and "lsof /media/cdrom0" and check that nothing is listed
<CheshireViking_> Yggdrasil, do you have a package called "glabels" in synaptic, thats supposed to be for creating your own business cards - http://glabels.sourceforge.net/
<Yggdrasil> oh god
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<triex> mat1980, i think my laptop may not be supported
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, not sure if you're back, I did a traceroute on my PC, that is getting normal speeds, and it has more than 4 routes, not sure if that is normal for XP though
<ward_> u can probably use both
<mat1980> triex, go to directory /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 and tell what is in there
<ward_> gimp to design, and gLabels to print
<OlliW> or Inkscape to design it
<CheshireViking_> Yggdrasil, i've not used it, so don't what its like though
<Yggdrasil> im using it right now
<Yggdrasil> viking scroll up please
<CheshireViking_> Yggdrasil, sorry, hadn't seen that part of your message
<Yggdrasil> yar
<Yggdrasil> quite allright,
<triex> mat1980, folders: cpufreq and topology + crash notes
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: what about trying dhcp temporarily see if that solves the prob
<Yggdrasil> im using it now and its actualy decent, has all the avery labels listed
<flubber> I accidentally moved a file to a directory that doesn't existed where is it now?
<marcin> elloo
<mat1980> triex: go into cpufreq and list what there is in, please
<marcin> siemano
<Yggdrasil> hahh  can make bar codes with it !!!
<oldude67> am adding a second hard drive to my computer, am going to install unix on half and was going to install debian on the other, but with me already running feisty, would it be worth it?
<marcin> jak leci
<jmspeex> Anyone here can help with the strange touchpad behaviour that happens when I dock/undock my laptop?
<Noodlesgc> is it possible for me to apply write access to my HD so i can just drag and drop files?
<jmspeex> Whenever I dock/undock, the mouse goes at twice the speed and tapping stops working.
<SlimeyPete> Noodlesgc: what filesystem? If it's an NTFS (Windows) drive then you need to install ntfs-3g
<jmspeex> If I remove psmouse and then put it back, it works but only in exps mode, not in synaptics mode.
<Noodlesgc> no, not ntfs
<carrasco> Good morning, someone know how to install blueremote on feisty fawn?? for example, some repository????
<flubber> can some one help me? I have moved a file to a directory that does not existed and i can find it now.
<triex> mat1980, a lot of things, folders: ondemand and stats, then affected_cpus, cpuinfo_cur_freq (there's an X in the corner), cpuinfo_max_freq, cpuinfo_min_freq, scaling_available_frequencies, scaling_available_governors, scaling_cur_freq, scaling_driver, scaling_governor, scaling_max_freq, and scaling_min_freq
<triex> mat1980, quite an exhaustive list
<dustin> does anyone know what a .daa file extension is I downloaded something with that file extension the other day and I am trying to figure it out
<pukeko> flubber:  : )
<mat1980> triex thanks, sorry but I'm working on a desktop, and my laptop is at home :) well... go on...
<gonnaeatthat> anyone know why a usb hard drive would not sync up when connected?
<gonnaeatthat> something i need to turn on?
<CheshireViking_> dustin, http://filext.com/file-extension/DAA
<Noodlesgc> dustin, its like an iso
<mat1980> triex give me what is the content of scaling_available_frequencies
<sn0> dustin http://filext.com/file-extension/DAA
<orbin> flubber: how did you move it?  if you used mv, that would have just renamed it
<Nanu> guys i'm know with this IRC chat,, tell me where is the rooms (channels) of argueing
<triex> mat1980, says it could not open it
<orbin> bah, fine then.
<dustin> how do i burn that to a bootable cd
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, same thing
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, same ping and speeds
<LeeQ> hello, I have a problem with mplayer
<jsizzle> bobbob1016: try swapping powerline adapters, see if that makes a diff
<sipior> Nanu: arguements? this is abuse! arguments is down the hall, 15 C
<sn0> dustin i guess you need poweriso to do it
<LeeQ> The video window can not be be transparent
<sn0> as its a proprietary file
<mat1980> triex open a terminal and give the command     cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<felix_> maybe someone can help, I've been looking for a winamp like alternative to rhythmbox, I've got audacious and xmms installed at the moment  but in both of these I can't find a media library window like winamp has, any suggestions?
<sn0> according to poweriso.com its free for linux and you can convert it to a bin or iso to burn
<gonnaeatthat> anyone help with an external usb hard drive? why it wouldnt recognize?
<CheshireViking_> dustin, or "acetoneISO", not sure if it's free or not though
<erUSUL> felix_: bmp ??
<hrik001> how do i make a shared folder from a windoze computer available in Xubuntu ?
<mat1980> triex, the command is without new lines, sorry
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, well, did you edit /etc/fstab?
<triex> mat1980, how do i open a terminal?
<orbin> felix_: enable the playlist
<gonnaeatthat> no
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, I got the same speeds, then I timed out I think, it said "Changing Configuration" or something
<mat1980> triex, application->accessories->console
<sipior> hrik001: install samba
<gonnaeatthat> carrasco: what should i edit?
<felix_> orbin: usually the playlist has fewer or select songs than are in the library
<hrik001> sipior ok i will thanks
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, paste your /etc/fstab
<pirx> hey! does someone know how to reset the nfsd state info? i.e. the info that i get from "showmount nfs.server.com" ?
<gonnaeatthat> lol i dont even have one
<LeeQ> hello, I have a problem with my mplay. When I enable destop effects. The video window can not be set to tranparency, but other applications can. Anyone has encountered this problem?
<Kubuntu> Does beryl make Counter Strike Source lagg?
<piercy> ok, im desperate for some wireless help however ndiswrapper channel doesnt seem to be helping. anyone in here be able to help me install usr 5417a wireless pci or suggest another room which can?
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, it could, and probably does, but not network lagging, it would probably make your PC itself lag
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, do you want only mount your extern HD?
<heze> hi all, i got a tiny problem with feisty. pretty much default install. i've got two network adapters, one connected to private lan via dhcp, the other public network with static ip and route. now the dhcp pushes a route too and i end up having two default routes and packets don't get routed to/from internet at all. how should i fix this?
<triex> matt1980, no such file
<triex> mat1980, no such file
<cara> Hi all
<gonnaeatthat> yeah
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, it would probably make almost any game lag
<Kubuntu> Ho do I quit beryl?
<felix_> erUSUL: does bmp have a library? I got audacious which is from BMP but I don't think it supports a library. The other alternative is a playlist window for rhythmbox that allows sorting by path and filename which is very handy
<gonnaeatthat> but would like to connect and disconnect when i need to without dealing with terminal everytime
<gonnaeatthat> not sure if there is a real solution yet or not
<cara> when I try to force ffmpeg to use the aac codec it tells me unknown codec 'aac' yet I have both faad and faac installed
<orbin> felix_: well xmms etc are basically winamp classic.  tried other alternative players like listen or banshee?
<cara> Am I missing something else?
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, see it on the bottom right?  the beryl-manager?  right click it, and click "Quit"
<dustin> is there a progam that runs in ubuntu that will support burning that to a bootable cd that .daa file
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, actually wait a second
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, speak for me please, ok. lets go: what type partition of the HD?
<felix_> orbin: I've been trying listen
<orbin> felix_: or amarok
<ward_> some opengl apps make my screen go black, except for my mouse, how can i fix this?
<gonnaeatthat> it will more than likely be ntfs
<Kubuntu> The icon dissapeared, but beryl is still there
<ward_> i can do ctrl-alt-F1, that still works
<gonnaeatthat> it contains windows related files
<jevangelo> how do you get sony vaio function keys working in 7.04
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, what comes to mind when I say "XGL" do you know what that is, or use it?
<gonnaeatthat> western digital my book 500gig
<gonnaeatthat> carrasco: western digital my book 500gig
<felix_> orbin: i suspect amarok will solve all my problems but the hefty download size of 46mb on ubuntu is delaying me
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, yeah, I tried getting you before you did that
<Kubuntu> haven't heard of it
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, open a terminal, and type "beryl-manager"
<Kubuntu> it is beryl-manager to start it
<Noodlesgc> is it possible for me to apply write access to my HD so i can just drag and drop files?
<gonnaeatthat> carrasco: should i load the package for storage device manager?
<cara> hmm looks like Ihave to build it from source
<cara> bbl
<Kubuntu> Yes
<iNQUiETO> http://www.fayerwayer.com/up/2007/04/bill_gates_ubuntu_mini.jpg <--- LOL
<felix_> orbin: does amarok work on gnome?
<dustin> is there a program like poweriso for ubuntu
<gonnaeatthat> yeah dustin
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, then right click the beryl icon in the bottom right, and do "Select Window Manager" and read me what it says there, I'm not that familiar with Kubuntu
<LeeQ> how to use vpn in fvwm?
<gonnaeatthat> go to add/remove and look up burning
<gonnaeatthat> there was one on there yesterday
<dustin> where do i get it and what is the name of it
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<gonnaeatthat> you just want to mount an image?
<orbin> felix_: yes, apt will grab the required kde libs.  just as gnome apps can work in kde or xfce for that matter.
<sipior> heze: in your dhclient.conf, remove the "routers" entry from the request stanza
<heze> sipior, ahh, clever! thanks!
<felix_> orbin: thanks, I'll try that.
<orbin> felix_: how are you finding listen?  i quite like it but keep going back to just plain bmp.  (audacious seems sluggish on my pc)
<ward_> some opengl apps make my screen go black, except for my mouse, how can i fix this?
<ward_> without rebooting every time
<jevangelo> how do you get sony vaio function keys working in 7.04
<gonnaeatthat> carrasco:  i found my fstab it had moved
<jevangelo> are their modules that you load to get them to work?
<h3nchm3n81> hey all
<felix_> orbin: I didn't use listen more than a few hours after I couldn't find a library
<bobbob1016> Kubuntu, also, you should join the #ubuntu-effects channel for beryl/compiz related stuff
<dustin> what is the name of a program like poweriso for ubuntu
<gnudles>  ?
<sipior> ward_: which apps? and is this a default install of feisty?
<bobbob1016> jsizzle, any ideas?
<Pici> dustin: what does poweriso do?
<h3nchm3n81> has anyone else had any issues with default LAMP install on the 7.04 server disk?
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, moved?
<orbin> felix_: couldn't find?  don't you just set it in prefs?
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, type 'whereis fstab'
<dustin> will k3b work
<hrik001> how do i start samba to see a shared folder on a windows machine ? thanks
<felix_> orbin: um, what, I looked but didn't see the option. Let me check again real quick :P
<explicitlyambigu> hello -- i was wondering if anyone had any experience installing 'surf' - a tool for visualising algebraic geometry......i think I am missing some libraries, but i can't seem to narrow down which one :-(
<orbin> felix_: music > prefs > library tab?
<ward_> sipior, yes a default install, some screensavers for instance
<sipior> ward_: and what sort of video card do you have?
<carrasco> gonnaeatthat, are you there?
<felix_> orbin: oh yeah i did that but I'd really prefer something that brings up a seperate library window that has easy search of the whole library and playlist selection.
<ward_> sipior, nvidia but the drivers are ok, and opengl is ok too
<sipior> well, obviously not too okay :)
<zeroda1> ward_: same
<MrKeuner> hi, will pidgin 2.0 be in feisty repository or will it only be in ubuntu+1?
<sn0> explicitlyambigu something like k3dsurf ?
<h3nchm3n81> has anyone else had any issues with default LAMP install on the 7.04 server disk?
<sipior> ward_: this is the proprietary nvidia driver?
<sipior> ward_: nvidia-glx i think it's called
<scott_w_> why does installing the nvidia driver using the GUI demand a system restart?
<sipior> h3nchm3n81: no. what sort of issues are you having?
<ward_> sipior, yes, nvidia-glx-new
<felix_> orbin: thanks for the advice, I've got to go.
<h3nchm3n81> when i select the LAMP install AMP do not install
<sipior> ward_: what sort of nvidia card? are you sure it's supported by -new? maybe try another?
<orbin> felix_: sure, bye.
<sn0> scott_w_ it doesn't technically, as long as the driver module is modprobe'd (which is done on startup)
<sipior> h3nchm3n81: the lamp install in synaptic, or?
<ward_> sipior: ubuntu detected that i should install the -new driver so i'm pretty sure its the right one
<scott_w_> sn0: yes, i'm aware of this, but still i had a little icon asking me to restart the computer
<h3nchm3n81> sorry, just installing 7.04 server
<h3nchm3n81> when i select the LAMP install option, apache, mysql & php are not installed
<sipior> ward_: nevertheless, trying another may resolve your troubles, and it's easy to go back anyway, if it doesn't work
<explicitlyambigu> sn0:yes , very similar -- surf's homepage is http://surf.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<sipior> h3nchm3n81: and if you try to install them individually, they install correctly?
<h3nchm3n81> seem to
<scott_w_> i'm not trying to be a **** or anything, but that behaviour is very widows-like
<sn0> explicitlyambigu do you have a pastebin of the error? maybe it explains what lib/dev package is missing
<sipior> h3nchm3n81: sounds like a bug, maybe check and see if anyone else has reported it, and file a report if not
<h3nchm3n81> sipior: ty
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: i am what's a pastebin??
<ward_> sipior, it was HELL to get this working and i'm pretty sure i will screw up if i take the not -new one
<mcsd> does anyone know of a video capture program to record my desktop in avi format?
<sn0> !pastebin explicitlyambigu
<zeroda1> ward_ what model gfx card?
<bobbob1016> scott_w_, it doesn't start a count-down saying "I'm going to restart the computer if you don't, in 5 minutes, unless you click this"
<bobbob1016> scott_w_, it doesn't pop over anything either
<ward_> zerodal: mx420 go
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: oops i meant....what's a pastebin
<sn0> in windows when the critical updates are installed it actually forces a reboot eventually :) thats annoying
<sn0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dorka> hello
<sipior> ward_: okay, i cannot help you further
<scott_w_> bobbob1016: yah, but it implies that installing nvidia drivers require a reboot, which is plainly not true
<kevil99> hello all
<explicitlyambigu> thanks!
<scott_w_> hell, i Ctrl-Alt-Backspaced and it was still there
<ward_> sipior: np, its just i've screwed up before by doing this, so i'm not risking it, you got to understand
<zeroda1> ward_: i may be being a retard and its late at nite but it may possibly be the legacy drivers but i very well may be wrong
<ward_> zerodal: nope but its very close lol
<Daverocks> scott_w_: ubuntu is aimed at mass desktop users who are used to restarting, and it's not _as_ big an issue as in windows, but yes there are other distros which are better at not "needing" to restart
<sn0> scott_w_ you get a similar notification when installing a newer kernel-imagge
<sn0> image*
<bobbob1016> scott_w_, it doesn't require a reboot if you know how to do it without a reboot, it is easier for people who don't know much linux if it reboots
<ward_> zerodal: i think its one of the very first cards supported by the new one
* zeroda1 hits himself
<scott_w_> sn0: but installing a new kernel image DOES require a restart to use the new kernel
<scott_w_> nvidia drivers don't
<ward_> zerodal: compiz works perfect
<jevangelo> is there any way to get sony vaio specific function keys to work?
<sn0> indeed, but many users wont know this unfortunately
<mat1980> jevangelo, open synaptic and look for sony
<Daverocks> sn0: i'd say it's kind of a bug
<zeroda1> ward_: i dunno i hav a similar problem with the 5500FX,i cant run some screensavers  (openGL) but it dosnt crash
<bobbob1016> jevangelo, try playing with System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<scott_w_> sn0: i know, but finishing the install shouldn't restart the computer, just X
<kevil99> why cant i get rizon server here in xchat?
<KronT> .irc-hispano.org
<scott_w_> hell, just call it a soft reset if you have to tell them anything
<Daverocks> scott_w_: yep
<sn0> scott_w_ maybe there could be something like 'driver installed, click here to load driver now/ restart X and not whole system" option :)
<scott_w_> 3 seconds and you're back
<scott_w_> sn0: just what i was thinking
<tmccrary> Is there a way to reset ALL your audio settings? My sound card doesn't play anything, although there's no error (i.e. I have mixer controls, etc)
<zeroda1> tmccrary: reinstall
<magnetron> kevil99: what? please explain
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: the pastebin of the config.log is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19132/ -- thanks for looking at this for me :-)
<tmccrary> I tried asoundconf set-default-card CK804 (which is what results after I run asoundconf list)
<tmccrary> But still nothing
<LucheiN> sera
<sipior> tmccrary: if you're using alsa (you probaly are), then i think you can shutdown alsa, remove the alsaconf file in /etc, and then restart
<sipior> tmccrary: i believe that would do what you want
<tmccrary> thanks, I will try that
<gonnaeatthat> is there a command to turn off pcspkr?
<gonnaeatthat> i tried rmmod pcspkr but to no avail
<sn0> explicitlyambigu im not much of a coder really but looking at that i would start with installing the packages: aclocal-1.4 autoconf automake-1.4 autoheader and makeinfo
<sn0> i assume you already have build-essential ?
<sipior> gonnaeatthat: you could try muting it in your mixer
<gonnaeatthat> nope
<gonnaeatthat> i did try the turn off pc speaker under sound and didnt do anything
<sn0> gonnaeatthat there are a few methods
<sipior> gonnaeatthat: open up your box and cut the wires going to the speaker :-)
<sn0> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/110
<gonnaeatthat> lol its a laptop
<gonnaeatthat> i dont wanna bother on that one
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me with my internet speeds?  my ping is always 800+, on my mac mini, which is on the same switch, I get under 150 ping, when I do "routes" I get 4 routes
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: i think i have all the build essentials...the one i'm not sure about is listed on the website as 'POSIX threads (If you have Linux make sure you use glibc2)' but i can't find glibc2 on my system?
<sipior> bobbob1016: well, what are you pinging?
<gonnaeatthat> i found a method sipior
<sipior> gonnaeatthat: yes?
<gonnaeatthat> setterm -blength 0
<gonnaeatthat> no clue what the hell that did but it worked
<gonnaeatthat> :)
<sn0> 'build-essential- is a meta package explicitlyambigu that installs compilers and dev files required to build
<bobbob1016> sipior, when I do a speedtest, on speedtest.net or anything like that
<sn0> it looks like you have gcc already
<sipior> gonnaeatthat: yeah, that 'll work in the terminal
<sn0> thats 'build-essential'
<christine_> where can i view my disk space avaible?
<sipior> bobbob1016: why not try reaching another host, and see if it's still a problem
<Noodlesgc> is it possible for me to apply write access to my HD?
<sipior> Noodlesgc: i hope so!
<bobbob1016> sipior, I've tried two different hosts, speedtest.net, and my bellsouth one
<Noodlesgc> well so far ive had no luck
<christine_> where can i view how many space still available in my hard drive?
<sipior> bobbob1016: could you pastebin the ping results, along with traceroute and "route -n"?
<bobbob1016> sipior, what should I ping?
<sipior> christine_: df -k .
<bobbob1016> sipior, google or my DNS?
<sipior> bobbob1016: anything is fine
<christine_> sipior: with out using terminal?
<cwujud> Hi, I'm stumped: my Compaq Presario laptop doesn't recognize my battery.  Can anyone help?
<adam83rn> hi
<bobbob1016> sipior, sorry, I missed that, could you repeat it?
<heze> hi all, i'm trying to make dhclient not to put any route entries on my feisty. i tried removing "routers" from the request option in dhclient.conf but i think my dhcp server still offers a gateway and it gets set by dhclient. :/ any ideas?
<adam83rn> im having problems configuring evolution mail, i can recieve mail but it wont connect to the smtp server to send it,   can anyone help
<bobbob1016> sipior, I was closing a window in firefox, ctrl+w, and then I clicked IRC, I guess it closed the channel window
<orbin> christine_: sys > admin > system monitor
<sipior> bobbob1016: i said "anything is fine" :)
<orbin> christine_: then file systems tab
<bobbob1016> sipior, ok, one minute
<christine_> orbin: thanks!
<bobbob1016> sipior, you said a route -n too, right?
<orbin> christine_: sure
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: the error i don't understand is after i run the ./configure command the program runs for a while then spits out the line 'configure: error: Sorry: can't find libz/libgz.
<explicitlyambigu> '
<sipior> bobbob1016: please
<explicitlyambigu> andsn0: and that's what i can't track down
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: this is what led me to think that i was missing a library
<sn0> indeed explicitlyambigu
<LeeQ> anyone who use ait card can set  video window to be transperent?
<bobbob1016> sipior, ping google, or traceroute it?
<sn0> well searching google for find libz/libgz took me to: http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache:Y0sXv-pKxfkJ:collie.low-temp.sci.yamaguchi-u.ac.jp/~ashida/comp/surf.html+can%27t+find+libz/libgz.&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=uk
<LeeQ> anyone who use ATI card can set  video window to be transperent?
<sn0> its in japanese, but it clearly states the -dev package required to build surf, so check it out
<sipior> bobbob1016: the traceroute is fine
<bobbob1016> LeeQ, try asking on the #ubuntu-effects channel
<joseph> anyone know how to change the default page size that ubuntu uses from A4 to letter?
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: thanks for your time :D
<LeeQ> Thanks,bobbob1016
<sn0> no prob explicitlyambigu , hope it works :)
<MenZa> Has anyone got any idea which SCSI driver the Intel SE7401BR2 Server Motherboard needs?
<explicitlyambigu> i'll check it out
<joseph> i changed it in the printer properties, but it still wants to default to a4
<joseph> i'm running feisty
<gonnaeatthat> jospeh load up one of the other print utilities
<gonnaeatthat> try one of those
<gonnaeatthat> easiest way
<joseph> any that you would suggest?
<gonnaeatthat> let me look
<joseph> this is actually for my boss
<sn0> MenZa lspci should tell you how the system finds the chipset/scsi chip
<joseph> he's started using ubuntu but the print thing has me stumped
<joseph> and him as well
<joseph> as when i change it from a4 to letter it actually works and on his machine it doesn;'t
<joseph> which is weird
<gonnaeatthat> xfce4 print manager
<MenZa> sn0: I'm in the server installation. It finds none.
<sn0> MenZa can you pastebin the output please?
<bobbob1016> sipior, http://pastebin.ca/470828
<sn0> !pastebin
<fryfrog> Does anyone know of an eAccelerator package for Feisty?
<gonnaeatthat> joseph: go to applications->add remove-> search print scroll down a little
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MenZa> sn0: eh, I have no output
<MenZa> I'm in the serer installation
<MenZa> And I have a dialogue
<bobbob1016> sipior, I figured the vnic0 is something parallels did.  Ubuntu is the host OS, and XP is the guest in parallels.
<MenZa> Which states "No disk drives found! If you know the name of the driver, your disk drive uses, select it from the list"
<sn0> joseph check /etc/papersize
<joseph> ok
<joseph> hopefully that will resolve my isse
<joseph> issue:
<joseph> :-)
<sn0> MenZa ok so you are at the actual install screen, hmm are you installing feisty ?
<gonnaeatthat> joseph: thats what i ususally do to start find an alternative otherwise it is terminal time and i hate it
<joseph> ok
<jackrammer> hello, can someone point me to a good tutorial on tftp installation?
<joseph> sn0... what would i look for there?
<scriptdevil> i am currently using gentoo. I got a 250 gig disk and so i decided to remove my current harddisk which is only 80 gig. now i am thinking of changing the distro .. is ubuntu ahead of gentoo in packages?
<scriptdevil> i mean like python/ruby/xfce etc
<fryfrog> scriptdevil: only LFS is ahead of gentoo in packages
<sipior> bobbob1016: these times don't look bad at all, less than 100ms?
<jackrammer> I'm trying to get a cisco 2811 to tftp to my laptop
<MenZa> yes, sn0
<aro> !info valgrind
<violator_> when is fluxbuntu be out on the mainstream?
<sn0> MenZa try pressing ctrl+alt+f1 to get a console screen, then type lspci | more and press space to scroll down the text
<ubotu> valgrind: A memory debugger and profiler. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.1-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 13895 kB, installed size 33768 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<fryfrog> scriptdevil: gentoo "packages" are build scripts, so they almost instantaly can have the latest version of anything.  I'm a former gentoo user (and lover) who switched to Ubuntu and have been happy with it
<LeeQ> anyone who use ATI card can set video window to be transperent?
<sn0> look for the scsi information if there is any
<sipior> bobbob1016: but i thought parallels was a mac osx thing, so how could ubuntu be the host?
<violator_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<cwujud> I have a Compaq Presario running Ubuntu Feisty that doesn't want to recognize my battery.  I've tried reinstalling the acpi stuff, hal, gnome-power-manager, and the kernel.  I'm stumped.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<scriptdevil> fryfrog: i mean... one thing i have started hating all the masked packages.. i am still in ghc 6.4 and python 2.4
<bobbob1016> sipior, there's parallels for linux and windows, they don't really support it though
<MenZa> sn0: I don't get a terminal.
<violator_> !ping
<violator_> when is fluxbuntu be out on the mainstream?
<axz> hey guys where to find flash plugins?
<sipior> bobbob1016: interesting. but why do you feel your connection is particularly slow?
<NewG> Hi, I installed Feisty on laptop external harddisk
<MenZa> !flash | sipior
<ubotu> sipior: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobbob1016> sipior, yeah, but when I do the speedtest, I get 3mbps, roughly on my ubuntu, and 6.0ish on my Mac and XP machine
<fryfrog> scriptdevil: in gentoo, run ~x86 or ~amd64 if you want bleeding edge of bleeding edge
<orbin> joseph: it's a plain text file.  if it says a4, change it to letter
<axz> thx m8
<sipior> MenZa: why?
<NewG> my problem is, I can't boot from Grub.. what should I give for root (....)
<MenZa> sipior: Look at what ubotu said.
<joseph> ok
<joseph> thanks a ton orbin
<joseph> :-)
<Ania_12> czesc jestem ania i mam 12 lat
<MenZa> sn0: It's... baffling to say the least
<scriptdevil> fryfrog: ghc 6.6 is hard masked... it doesnt compile.. that is why i am planning to jump to a binary distro
<sipior> MenZa: i mean, why are you wasting my time with this flash rubbish? i dont' remember asking you anything
<joseph> does cups read that info for paper size information?
<NewG> during partitioning it showed something like sdb for my external usb harddisk.. also mentioned about SCSI 3 somethin
<fryfrog> scriptdevil: sorry, i dunno what ghc is
<MenZa> I think I might have found it myself, sn0
<MenZa> hmm, nope
<sn0> MenZa im not sure what to try next, if you have the latest desktop cd you could boot from that to try and discover the scsi information
<CheshireViking_> !pl | Ania_12
<ubotu> Ania_12: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MenZa> I should have it, sn0
<MenZa> hmm
<orbin> joseph: no ideas.  i just did a quick search and that file was one of the hits and sn0 got the suggestion in before me. :)
<MenZa> grr, thanks
* MenZa reboots.
<Ind[y] > how can someone create a patch (maybe .diff file?) on linux and how on win32?
<cal> hi there
<Ind[y] > how can someone create a patch (maybe .diff file?) on linux and how on win32?
<bobbob1016> sipior, it seems to have changed when I switched the powerline networking adapter I have, I switched it for the same type
<joseph> ok
<joseph> i'll try it
<sethk> Ind[y] , a patch file is just the output of diff
<sethk> Ind[y] , I use cygwin tools to do it in windows
<joseph> watch it change the size to be "tabloid"
<joseph> when i change it to letter
<joseph> that would be just my luck
<joseph> :-)
<Ind[y] > sorry for flooding. it was a typo
<joseph> thanks for the help everyone
<Ind[y] > ok
<scriptdevil> fryfrog: glasgow haskell compiler... haskell the lazy functional language.. anyway forget it..
<hrik001> can someone help me get a soundblaster Live working on Xubuntu ? i have output but no input (i cannot record) Audacity only sees /dev/dsp...thanks
<orbin> good luck joseph
<orbin> joseph: hope you don't get fired. :)
<Slick_> hey guys, I've just bought and installed a 500GB drive for all of my documents, downloads, music etc.  it's running as a master on an IDE channel, whereas my primary drive which I want to install ubuntu on is the primary on a sata channel.  I want to format the new 50GB drive as a ext3, and I'm using Gparted atm, however it's asking if I want it as a primary or extended partition, which one should I choose?
<scriptdevil> is ubuntu configurable? i mean.. i know it is impossible to match gentoo for that.. but is it possible to make it do things the way you want it to?
<sn0> Slick_ stick to primary if you don't plan to have many partitions
<Slick_> I dont plan to have any partitions
<sn0> but if you do you can later create logical/extended partitions if required
<fryfrog> Slick_: primary if you only plan on havving 1-3 parititions on the disk
<fryfrog> er, 1-4
<jackrammer> Anyone configured TFTP on Feisty and done a file transfer from a switch/router?
<fryfrog> er, you have to have *1* partition :p
<sipior> bobbob1016: ah, that's very different than latency issues.  what's the maximum inbound connection rate?
<scriptdevil> hey.. is there an ubuntu which starts with just a wm?
<adam83rn> can some1 help with evolution mail ?
<drif> scriptdevil: in a way I find that question rather strange
<bobbob1016> sipior, my downstream from my DSL is 6.0
<drif> scriptdevil: the first one I mean
<Slick_> fryfrog, yeah I meant I want 1, so it doesn't matter if I format it as primary, but dont install ubuntu on it?
<joseph> i won't get fired
<joseph> this is the only "bug" in ubuntu that has affected him
<joseph> :-)
<joseph> take care all
<axz> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<axz>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<scriptdevil> drif: i mean is it possible to change the stuff that loads when the PC boots and use startx instead of gdm
<sipior> bobbob1016: you might try playing with the maximum transfer rate of the interface under linux, it's possible that it is too small (but that's unlikely)
<sn0> yea axz :(
<Stormx2> Just got a new 300gb hard drive for storing general stuff. Any suggestions on what filesystem to partition it on?
<axz> :(
<Stormx2> s/to/with
<sipior> bobbob1016: without knowing exactly what this benchmarking site does, i couldn't hazard a further guess
<sn0> Stormx2 ext3 is fine
<axz> so ppl with x64 cant use it?
<Stormx2> axz: You can, but it is a little complex.
<axz> aah
<axz> shame
<sn0> axz there is currently no adobe 64bit version of flash for any os, on linux you can install a pluginwrapper to work with browers
<axz> great os guys
<Slick_> should I check the 'round to cylinders' box in gparted?
<void^> there's workarounds, either using nspluginwrapper or a 32bit firefox
<baker> >AXZ!!! no you can install it!!!!
<sn0> its not required Slick_
<MenZa> ahh, sn0
<axz> thx sn0
<bobbob1016> sipior, how would I play with the maximum transfer rate?
<Stormx2> baker: Don't shout.
<baker> i have it running
<Slick_> sn0, its checked as default, what is it?
<captaintrips> i just run 32 bit on my athlon 64. its still faster than a p4 in 32 and no compatibility issues
<sipior> bobbob1016: start with "man ifconfig" :-)
<MenZa> 03:03.0 SCSI storage controller: Adaptec AIC-7901A U320 (rev 03)
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> That makes me happy.
<MenZa> The question is
<axz> baker, made me def :P
<Stormx2> baker: You can, but like people have pointed out, in a non-standard way
<MenZa> Whether the hard drive was found, or not
<sipior> bobbob1016: the mtu option is what you want
<sn0> Slick_ leave it enabled then, it mearly does what it says :)
<baker> ya
<sn0> MenZa  cool! something to work on then
<Slick_> ok thanks sn0
<MenZa> sn0: yeah, let me check the controller's bios
<axz> sn0, pluginwrapper is on live cd?
<baker> sorry
<scriptdevil> does xubuntu have the same package repository as ubuntu?
<sn0> axz i don't believe so no, there is information on wiki.ubuntu.com if you search for flash
<Stormx2> axz: Probably not. apt-get install it
<sn0> maybe its on !flash actually
<sn0> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Stormx2> Exactly.
<bobbob1016> sipior, and I enter it in mbps, as in I have a 6mbps connection, or MBps?  I always get the two confused
<Ind[y] > How do I create a patch file using diff?
<captaintrips> i was wondering why i couldnt get flash to work
<Samuli^> <scriptdevil> yes
<captaintrips> lol
<baker> no need somme nd"something"wrapper, no?
<violator_> another topic, what driver to use for ATI Radeon X300SE?
<KlasRudian> m = milli, M = Mega
<MenZa> sn0: the BIOS states that AIC-7901 at slot 00 03:03:00 is found
<scriptdevil> Samuli^: ok.. thanks... i am going to download xubuntu
<bobbob1016> I meant Mbps vs MBps
<captaintrips> my x800 runs fine with the default driver :)   running beryl and everything
<steve__> hi all
<scriptdevil> :D gentoo to ubuntu.. the metamorphism begins
<sipior> bobbob1016: you'll have to check the man page, i don't recall
<PhoenixUK> :o
<Samuli^> bobbob1016, B = byte, b = bit, one eight of byte
<highvoltage> t/win 22
<steve__> im wondering if anyone could tell me how i can access the nvidia settings panel? (im using the restricted drivers)
<sipior> bobbob1016: i believe it's in bytes (not MB)
<NewG> Ubuntu installation didn't set up Grub options correctly. For example it refers to hda, when all the installation of linux went to another HD. HELP!?
<sipior> steve__: nvidia-settings, iirc
<PhoenixUK> wtf
<KlasRudian> oooh shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> m-m-m-m-monster kill!!!
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<luisbg> what tool should I use to search and connections to wifi connections?
<SlimeyPete> NewG: use the editor which is built in to the grub menu. Change the option "boot" to another value (format is hd(drive, partition) - you may need to do this via trial and error.
<Mohd> DotA!!!
<steve__> command not found:O
<Mohd> Stormx2: U GOSU?
<PhoenixUK> o_O
<PhoenixUK> so many ppl here :p
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<SlimeyPete> NewG: once you're in to the system, update your /boot/grub/menu.lst with the new values and run grub-install, telling it to install to your boot drive.
<Insanexx> hello everyone
<steve__> but erm ya i get a command not found on trying nvidia-settings
<sn0> MenZa i believe that uses the aacraid module to support that chipset, can you run lsmod to check it loaded?
<MenZa> sn0: my only problem is this, the "boot splash", if you will, on the scsi controller, doesn't list the device,but when I enter its bios, it is shown
<NewG> SmileyPete: I did and I tried many other alternatives, they all say No Such partition error... Can grub list all partitions it can see?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Mohd> Guys how can i enter as a root user? So i can edit sources.list?
<MenZa> sn0: I rebooted out of it :/
<MenZa> Mohd: sudo
<axz> guys something else is win4lin also on live cd?
<MenZa> Mohd: e.g. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> !sudo > Mohd    (Mohd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<axz> or do i need to get it?
<SlimeyPete> NewG: I don't think so, but I'm not an expert. It might be able to - try typing "help" and playing around with the commands it lists.
<Insanexx> anyone manage to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron x1400?
<fatboysmith> I have two machines upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.  I have installed Frostwire using official repositories, Automatix and via gdebi (downloaded from frostwire's website).  I have SunJava6 JRE, bin and fonts all installed and configured as default system java (sudo sudo update-alternatives --config java).  I start frostwire via shell or icon I get splash screen and it just hangs there. Nothing.  When I exit out I standard error mes
<sn0> that would be useful to know MenZa , it seems its an onboard u320 scsi adapter controller, so im not sure how well its supported
<MenZa> Insanexx: I suggest you search the wiki, help.ubuntu.com
<sn0> check up on it however
<bobbob1016> is there anyway I get get ubuntu to probe for what it should use for the mtu?
<Coster> is it 'couse video card driver when I try to change resolution the screen goes all crazy?
<MenZa> sn0: I'll reboot back into the desktop then?
<sn0> MenZa indeed
<MenZa> Alright, give me two seconds, sn0
<theodoros>    !
<LjL> !gr | theodoros
<ubotu> theodoros: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<PhoenixUK> russian lol
<LjL> err, no.
<theodoros>      .
<MenZa> !ru | theodoros
<ubotu> theodoros:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<MenZa> Whatever, I don't have UTF-8 support :/
<LjL> .... no. that's greek
<Tomcat_> It's Greek, not Russian.
<PhoenixUK> oh
<sipior> or possibly very bad russian
<Tomcat_> At least the letters, no idea about the language. ;)
<PhoenixUK> same letters
* MenZa can tell them apart
<Myrtti> IT'S question marks, my friends!
<MenZa> Not the same letters :|
<Myrtti> they all look greek to me!
<asherZ> :D
<Myrtti> :->
<MenZa> cyrillic != greek, but let's not discuss this here
<MenZa> !offtopic
<MenZa> ;p
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<theodoros> Hi to everybody it's my first time here!
<asherZ> hi
<Myrtti> MenZa: <3
<MenZa> Myrtti: ;)
<theodoros> And it's greek.
<geokeratz> hey he is GREEK
* MenZa facedesks
<Myrtti> ZOMG!
<geokeratz> hello theodoros
<LjL> theodoros, hi. i'm sorry but since there's so many people here, we have a policy of using english
<MenZa> !hi | theodoros
<ubotu> theodoros: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Myrtti> /me goes to -offtopic
<PhoenixUK> ye mine too :P anyways ... i wanted to ask which distro would u reccomend for beginner ;] , is ubuntu any good ?
<geokeratz> I'm greek too
<MenZa> Yes, PhoenixUK
<MenZa> Definitely
<asherZ> yes pheonix
<asherZ> latest ubuntu
<PhoenixUK> im good at the general stuff but never tried linux, except some old mandrake like 5yrs ago
<theodoros> ok i' ll use english
<PhoenixUK> had some problems with installing Gentoo today tho
<asherZ> i am new to linux also and ive tired lots in past couple of days i love ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> PhoenixUK: Ubuntu is *much* easier to install than Gentoo :)
<PhoenixUK> ye thats what i've read
<PhoenixUK> ;] 
<wbrady> d
<Jammeri> PhoenixUK, imo you shouldn't install Gentoo if you haven't used Linux :)
<wbrady> ddddd
<geokeratz> theodoros>  what's ur city?
<steve__> hey sipior  nvidia-settings apparently doesnt exist for me
<fatboysmith> Anyone?
<PhoenixUK> i just had some problems with hardrive at the end of installing , but meh... i dont feel like keep trying it :P
<NewG> can grub show the location where it was run by some command? for example boot partition of (hd1,0)
<PhoenixUK> gotta prolly get something easier for start
<theodoros> katerini
<MenZa> sn0: alright, what am I looking for?
<PhoenixUK> and then maybe ill switch
<sipior> steve__: have you installed it?
<MenZa> I have... aic79xx listed
<steve__> ahh see i got a bit confused, with the restricted driver stuff
<geokeratz> oh Thessaloniki here!welcome
<MenZa> aic79xx 280024 0
<Meatbag> Does anyone know how to setup wireless? Do i need to install a wifi manager?
<steve__> im still not to sure if i should stay using them or install the "real" nvidia drivers
<theodoros> nice to meat you geokeratz
<sn0> MenZa ok can you pastebin what lsmod says, as well as sudo cat /proc/partitions and sudo fdisk -l
<sn0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fatboysmith> I have a problem with Feisty and Frostwire?
<geokeratz> nice to meet u
<SlimeyPete> steve__: if you want to run games or other 3D apps, you'll need the nvidia drivers. Otherwise, the standard drivers are OK.
<MenZa> sn0: Ergh, I have no mouse attached to the box, so I can't really use a gui
<geokeratz> too
<MenZa> can I dump it with links?
<MenZa> elinks, even
<PhoenixUK> after i install ubuntu, will i be able to access my old NTFS partitions ?
<sn0> probably yes
<steve__> SlimeyPete: ok thanks v much i did have a feeling the restricted ones might be just a "make do" till you install the real
<SlimeyPete> PhoenixUK: yes, but you'll have to install ntfs-3g (easy to install) in order to write to them
<sn0> PhoenixUK yes
<PhoenixUK> that would be nice since i dont feel like burning 120gb on cd's now :D
<theodoros> ubuntu is the esiest linux i have ever used.
<asherZ> yes i was able to but cant enable ntfs-3g for write
<sn0> if you install ntfs-config it gives you a nice + easy gui to enable read/write for ntfs partitions
<axz> whats better wine or win4lin?
<axz> for win emu
<fatboysmith> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19138/
<PhoenixUK> just access, dont need to write on it
<SlimeyPete> steve__: the "restricted" ones are the full official drivers - they are called "restricted" because they are not open-source. They actually offer more functionality than the standard ones.
<mars_> Hi all. What wifi tool can I use if network manager, wicd and wifi radar fails?
<steve__> SlimeyPete: oh, but they dont include the settings panel by default?
<geokeratz> theodoros>  do u study in Athens?
<asherZ> SlimeyPete~ that helped me too.
<mdw> g
<PhoenixUK> should i download the 6.x version or 7.x ?
<SlimeyPete> steve__: yeah.
<Meatbag> Does anyone know how to setup wireless? Do i need to install a wifi manager?
<SlimeyPete> PhoenixUK: 7.x is best unless you're running a workstation.
<asherZ> PhoenixUK~ 7
<luisbg> what tool should I use to search and connections to wifi connections?
<sipior> Meatbag: network-mananger works quite well in most cases
<PhoenixUK> k good thats what im doing
<jgalvin1> sudo iwlist scanning
<steve__> SlimeyPete: well i tried installing the settings however i stopped it a second as it wants to remove nvidia-glx (this seems bad)
<theodoros> no i live in katerini
<asherZ> PheonixUK~ its easy it runs live from cd then there is an install icon on desktop :D
<Meatbag> sipior: i can't get connected through network, just says disconnected...i used ndiswrapper to install the card
<Slick_> whats the command to find out informations about your partitions?
<sipior> Meatbag: you mean with network-manager?
<geokeratz> theodoros> r u now in Athens?thats what i see here...
<PhoenixUK> asherz you mean ubuntu ? ;] 
<PhoenixUK> or what ?
<asherZ> PheonixUK: yes
<PhoenixUK> well there is same icon on gentoo :p
<Meatbag> sipior: where's network manager? I'm just going into system admin > networking
<asherZ> PheonixUK: ah :)
<PhoenixUK> but i was getting some damn errors close to end of install :S
<asherZ> PheonixUK: never tried gentoo
<MenZa> Meatbag: run network-manager-gnome& in a terminal
<PhoenixUK> and got no idea whats wrong
<sipior> Meatbag: yeah, don't do that. install network-mamanger-gnome
<Meatbag> ooh ok, thanks :D
<MenZa> sipior: my apologies--he's yours ;)
<PhoenixUK> so im downloading now ubuntu and gonna check it soon :>
<sipior> MenZa: all the same to me, friend
<PhoenixUK> tired of shitdows :P
<theodoros> no i am in katerini just now
<MenZa> !language | PhoenixUK
<MenZa> :p
<ubotu> PhoenixUK: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PhoenixUK> sorry :)
<Insanexx> anyone manage to install ubuntu on a dell inspiron x1400? i have this problem when i attempt to install, it says "failed to load x server"
<AnRkey> how do i send a notice to someone logged in via ssh?
<MenZa> Insanexx: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<geokeratz> theodoros> just testing geotool right now thats why
<javaJake> Anyone know of a program that can turn my background into something that moves? A movie, or 3D animation?
<sipior> AnRkey: wall should work, i think
<MenZa> wait actually
<theodoros> i don't use ote
<MenZa> Insanexx: what error message do you get?
<javaJake> I like the Vista Dreamscape thingy and would like to reproduce that on my desktop.
<shockwave1> hello
<Tomcat_> javaJake: The e17 wm can do that somehow... but probably only in e17 ;)
<AnRkey> sipior, shweet thanks
<shockwave1> are there any problems with upgrading to 7.04
<javaJake> Tomcat_, I'm using Beryl
<Insanexx> menza : i got an error saying that X server failed to load when i attempt to install from the cd
<sipior> AnRkey: or "write" which sends to just one user
<javaJake> Tomcat_, thus my thirst for MORE! ;)
<shockwave1> just using synaptic to do the upgrade?
<MenZa> Insanexx: ah, try with safe graphics
<MenZa> Insanexx: the X server is your GUI
<Insanexx> menza : it doesnt help
<Tomcat_> javaJake: Haven't seen it yet... maybe write a suggestion to the beryl guys.
<geokeratz> theodoros> ok so geotool is crapy then
<Insanexx> menza : i've tried =/
<MenZa> Insanexx: hmm, try the alternate install cd
<javaJake> Tomcat_, yea... maybe.
<Insanexx> menza : noob here, dont know how to install via alternate =/
<Insanexx> menza : any guide?
<fit4lfe> I can only get 640x480 on a 56in hdtv
<fit4lfe> using feisty
<MenZa> Insanexx: not to my knowledge, and I've not tried using it before
<fit4lfe> how can I change this
<MenZa> !resolution > fit4lfe (see ubotu's pm)
<AnRkey> sipior, i think write is the one i am looking for, thanks very much :D
<Insanexx> =/
<MenZa> Insanexx: there's bound to be one online
<sipior> AnRkey: yep, enjoy
<javaJake> Insanexx, it's actually not that difficult
<javaJake> :P
<javaJake> Insanexx, just give it a try
<Insanexx> javajake: how how?
<theodoros> bb to everyone
<javaJake> Insanexx, how what?
<Insanexx> lol =/
<javaJake> theodoros, bye
<Insanexx> javajake : how to use the alternate cd to install
<geokeratz> bye bye
<Insanexx> javajake : nvm i dont think i have the cd anyway lol
<tushar> hey any1 here?
<MenZa> tushar: yes.
<javaJake> Insanexx, you, uh, put the CD in something called a CD-ROM drive... push a power button (refer to your computer manual for that one), and.... ;)
<tushar> can u suggest 2 me any softare so that i can monito my internet usage
<tushar> that is how much data transfer is taking place
<MenZa> err, how do I exit vim o_O?
<javaJake> Insanexx, seriously, though, I've used myself. It's not as graphical, and it uses the keyboard, but it is fairly simple to figure out
<SlimeyPete> MenZa: press esc then type :q and enter
<Ix0s> tushar, Why not just use the network monitor applet in the panel?
<profx> need a hand with Thunderbird, i need to access my works' servers password from my home account, I have found it in signons.txt (in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird) encrypted, anything I can do to get it?
<erUSUL> MenZa: in command mode !q
<SlimeyPete> MenZa: you may need to type :q!
<tushar> huh? where
<tushar> i din seem 2 find 1
<MenZa> lol, thanks
<qiyong> is sata using dma?
<Ix0s> tushar, Try right clicking your panel and clicking add to panel and see if its in there
<xtknight9> qiyong yes SATA can use DMA
<xtknight9> qiyong usually when libata designates a SCSI/sata device for an IDE disk, it will set the highest DMA mode.  you can check with hdparm -i /dev/drive
<EmxBA> I've got Feisty Fawn CDs after 15 days! :)
<MenZa> Can anyone here tell me how I dump the contents of a command into a form in elinks? (Pastebin)
<tushar> hey thanks i found it
<luisbg> what tool should I use to search and connections to wifi connections?
<xtknight9> luisbg network manager?
<javaJake> EmxBA, wow!!!
<MenZa> luisbg: some people say network manager is fine, I've had bad experiences with it, and use wifi-radar
<MenZa> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<qiyong> xtknight, hdparam doesn't work on sata, is it?
<javaJake> luisbg, your card has to support the WEXT extensions for it to work properly with NetworkManager
<steve__> ok well i installed nvidia-settings using apt-get but its not showing up at all
<qiyong> xtknight, hdparm /dev/sda fails
<xtknight9> qiyong some commands of it work
<xtknight9> try hdparm -i /dev/sda
<luisbg> javaJake, I'm in a powebook using ndiswrapper
<asherZ> wow ubuntu is using 234mb of 757mb or ram w/ xmms playing xchat couple of firefoxs on 4 workspaces w/ compiz @ high res :o in windows with just firefox its like 400mbs loool
<EmxBA> did anyone get CDs before me? ^^
<Keith-BlindUser> Hi all. Was wondering how to check if hibernation is available for my hardware with Ubuntu Feisty?
<PhoenixUK> hyh
<javaJake> luisbg, that should work
<EmxBA> and imagine, I live in Bosnia and Herzegovina (south east Europe). It's far away from Netherlands ;)
<PhoenixUK> 	  
<PhoenixUK> 
<PhoenixUK>  
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<javaJake> luisbg, because ndiswrapper supports WEXT extensions. :)
<luisbg> javaJake, sorry but... where is networkManager?
<javaJake> luisbg, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<PhoenixUK> err sorry something messed up with my window :S
<luisbg> javaJake, feisty
<adam83rn> can somebody help with email problems
<adam83rn> ?
<javaJake> luisbg, it is installed by default - you will find it in the upper-right corner of your screen
<mat1980> adam: what's the problem?
<javaJake> adam83rn, be more descriptive, and you'll get a bit more attention. :)
<NewG> is there a default number for first logical partition? I mean in /dev/hdbX
<javaJake> luisbg, if you click on the icon, what does it say?
<javaJake> luisbg, (the icon is a picture of a computer monitor)
<luisbg> nice!
<luisbg> wired network and then wireless connections, there are 3
<profx> need a hand with Thunderbird, i need to access my works' servers password from my home account, I have found it in signons.txt (in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird) encrypted, anything I can do to get it?
<erUSUL> NewG: /dev/hda5 ??
<adam83rn> im using thunderbird, i can receive mail ok, but when i try to send i cant connect to the smtp server
<MenZa> How do I dump the output of a command to a file? cat something -d?
<luisbg> asking for WPA
<fsckit> anyone here have an unsupported scanner?
<profx> adam83rn, you will have to recheck your outgoing settings
<profx> fsckit, as in scanner/printer?
<ltibor65> Hi guys! Who can tell me a program which can resize more pictures in one step?
<fsckit> i'm so happy, i loaded up virtualbox and installed the windows drivers for my unsupported new scanner, and it work good
<nihil> hi there, anyone tried to play stalker on ubuntu?
<sipior> ltibor65: imagemagick
<erUSUL> ltibor65: mogrify or convert from imagemagick suite
<adam83rn> im pretty sure that the settings are correct as they work in outlook, so is there some other settings i need to change?
<luisbg> javaJake, thanks!
<javaJake> luisbg, yw
<MenZa> sn0: how can I dump lsmod to a file?
<xtknight9> MenZa: lsmod > asdf
<MenZa> great
<adam83rn> your all useless
<NewG> yihaa.. I got it to work.. Grub is totally mixed with external usb drive.. I had to set root (hd0,0) and root folder from dev/sdb5 !! Also had to remove some unnecessary /boot/blaa blaa => /blaa blaa
<nihil> anyone tried to play stalker on ubuntu?
<montilla> ere
<montilla> hggnyjuhy
<NewG> how come hd0,0 can map to dev/sdb1 ?!
<sipior> i love it when folks stomp their feet and leave
<joe7d6> hi folks. im new here. hows ubuntu 64bit packages compatibility/support
<axz> joe7d6, good
<void^> NewG: well, "hd0" is always the bios boot drive
<axz> only flash is being pain in the a%#
<SlimeyPete> joe7d6: pretty good, but there's no 64-bit native flash
<axz> yeah ^
<MenZa> sn0: there we go
<axz> lol
<NewG> void^: that explains, I thought it is the internal HD
<kelakar> haii
<Ix0s> Is it possible to download the ubuntu human theme?
<MenZa> sn0: pastebin is being very complaining
<Pici> Ix0s: Its on gnome-look.org, you can search for it there.
<axz> guys is it possible to make NTFS linux portition without formating?
<PhoenixUK> ok see ya later, gonna try to install it now :D
<PhoenixUK> and it better be working
<rfh> hi, anybody here knowing about wine on feisty?
<nomad111> hey all im having trouble installing java
<sipior> axz: yes, you can just change the partition type without formatting
<nomad111> when i got to update alternatives
<Michael__> I have the book "Beginning Ubuntu" Linux by Keir Thomas.  I am trying to get a dial-up modem to work.  The author asks people to download a certain file that's meant for Edgy, not Feisty.  How do I get the right file?
<luisbg> javaJake, last question... after installing the bcm43xx through apt, and opening the module with lsmod, all working and cool, should I do something else so this module always get's turned on on boot or has it been done for me already?
<sipior> Michael__: well, what's the file?
<nomad111> when i go to update-java-alternatives
<axz> sipior, what app?
<nomad111> and select java-6-sun,
<nomad111> i get a bad output
<sipior> axz: fdisk, but be careful. boot from a live install disk
<nomad111> the whole process is listed here
<nomad111> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19139/
<nomad111> i cant figure out what i did wrong
<Michael__> gnome-ppp_0.3.23-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<sipior> Michael__: try an "apt-cache search gnome-ppp" and see what turns up
<axz> sipior, so wont lose any info?
<nomad111> can anyone help me with my issue
<nomad111> i cant seem to figure out anything
<Meatbag> sipior: i just installed gnome-network-manager and now my card always turns off before i get into linux...any idea?
<sipior> axz: i'd need to understand exactly what you plan to do before answering that
<weswh-> does anyone know how to "apt-get" medibuntu?
<sipior> Meatbag: and does network
<magnetron> !repeat | nomad111
<ubotu> nomad111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipior> Meatbag: network-manager start up properly?
<helgeT> anyone experienced with a "Grub error 21" after installation of ubuntu 7.04? I think the problem may have to do with me using an IDE disk, but the installer thinks it's /dev/sda (sata?). Only one harddisk, on a shared IDE with the CD-ROM
<Michael__> right within Ubuntu.  Oddly, his instructions were to download this using XP or another computer?
<axz> sipior, well i have portition with some music on it 50+ gb.. dont wana lose it...wana chage it from NTFS to linux
<Meatbag> sipior: yeah it starts up saying no network devices
<jsizzle> greetings, how do I reset my gnome settings on feisty? I tried rm -rf .gnome and .gnome2 with no luck
<sipior> axz: that will destroy the data. move the files, reformat the partition, and then move them back
<axz> yeah will try that
<sipior> Meatbag: is the driver for the card loaded?
<axz> thx agian
<bur[n] er> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<nomad111> magnetron: i didnt repeat anything lol, but i do sound frustrated lol
<hrik001> can someone help me open a shared folder on a windows pc from Xubuntu ?
<Meatbag> sipior: i think so, i'll check
<bur[n] er> ubotu is not hip... pidgin has been released in fact :)
<Michael__> I should have said Right within Ubuntu?...
<Pici> bur[n] er: It said nothing about when it was going to be released. It just said it wouldnt be in feisty.
<bigjohnto>  ok question, i am getting some spam to just one email here, i check the rbl's and it is listed but not on sorbs etc.... but the spam engine score thing is not catching them why? using spamassassin
<zero1> Hi guys, i asked recently from  #kubuntu if anyone here has hibernate working for their laptop on feisty?
<sipior> Michael__: i don't quite follow. to set up a modem in ubuntu, gnome-ppp seems like the thing to install. no need to download from XP (and what would you do with it after downloading?)
<bur[n] er> Pici: awww... "at the time of feisty's final"  I see :)  nevermind
<jsizzle> anyone know how to reset feisty to the default settings for the gnome desktop?
<Meatbag> sipior: how can i check if it's loaded? i could only see that it was installed
<sipior> jsizzle: blow away the .gconfd directory
<bur[n] er> jsizzle: you can dump your ~/. files... or just move them to a tmp folder... jsizzle:  sudo mv ~/.* ~/tmp
<sipior> Meatbag: lsmod will show loaded kernel modules
<Michael__> I don't get it either because you transfer the package to your desktop, then type sudo dpkg -i....
<Meatbag> sipior: yeah it's loaded
<sipior> Michael__: right. and even simpler than that is to do "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp", and ubuntu will sort this out for you
<bur[n] er> Michael__: anytime someone tells you to "sudo dpkg -i" you have the option of just double-clicking the .deb file to install it
<bur[n] er> Michael__: again... when someome tells you to apt-get, you can use synaptic as your gui :)
<Meatbag> sipior: its a pcmcia card and it's showing wmaster0 and wlan0 in networking...it only used to start up when wmaster0 was enabled but not anymore
<sipior> Meatbag: interesting. does "sudo iwconfig wlan0" show a network address?
<Michael__> lot simpler...let me try this... see y'all later...a few minutes to reboot
<Michael__> thx!
<Meatbag> sipior: only dhcp
<xyz> www.queeq.com 100% advertise online with live chat support
<harry_> Can I update Gaim to pidgin 2.0 using synaptic?
<sipior> xyz: great, go away
<SurfnKid> is there a timer to send a command to another computer?
<pierc1> can anyone help me get dual monitors setup please. its on a nvidia card..
<xyz> www.queeq.com 100% advertise online with live chat support
<cipherz> when will it be possible to see thunderbird 2.0 in ubuntu ?
<cipherz> SurfnKid, cron + ssh ?
<sipior> Meatbag: what do you mean by "dhcp", could you pastebin the result of "sudo iwconfig wlan0"?
<SurfnKid> ok cool
<SurfnKid> cipherz, thx
<weswh-> how many people here are running the medibuntu packages? i feel like I can trust them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<helgeT> anyone experienced with a "Grub error 21" after installation of ubuntu 7.04? I'm using an IDE harddisk, but I think the Ubuntu livecd thinks I'm using SATA. Anyone?
<vega-_> how to install flash in 64bit?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas2-montreal02-1096603617.dsl.bell.ca]  by jrib
<bobbob1016> ok, I got my pings down from 800+ to the same pings as my other computers on the network on feisty, but now I can't get faster than 4.0mbps on a speedtest on feisty, but I get solid 6.0mbps on my other PC's, how can I change my MTU?  I've tried ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500, and a bunch of different numbers, but no luck, can anyone help?
<kwl> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<jrib> !flash > vega-_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Abydos313> 1492
<kwl> HI!
<SurfnKid> cipherz, how do i check the time from the local cli
<sipior> bobbob1016: this may not be the mtu, although it would be intetresting to see what value mac osx is using
<kwl> i love u guys!!
<kwl> i love you guys!!
<jrib> vega-_: either setup a chroot like in the guide that the wiki page links to or use nspluginwrapper http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<sipior> might simply be that the driver is not capable of sustaining more than 4mbps. is the difference important?
<kwl> hi
<drew> has anyone tried pidgin 2.0?
<dynamite> hi
<kwl> i love you drew
<dynamite> tubular
<kwl> haha
<kwl> ya i like tubes
<ircusr> hi
<sipior> kwl: does your mom know you're using the computer?
<cipherz> SurfnKid, ssh user@host command
<dynamite> he's love u
<drew> i love me too
<kwl> hi ircuser
<Linnk> Hi people, I'm having a small problem with the Ubuntu installation on my laptop. GRUB denies to install, and I have no idea why.. Took a screenshot of the error -> http://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?9c71b4f803.png
<ircusr> wassup
<kwl> n2m u
<bobbob1016> sipior, how would I find it on the mac?  I have a terminal open
<kwl> i made love today!!!
<jrib> kwl: stop
<ircusr> just browsing some #s
<kwl> NO@@
<SurfnKid> cipherz, is that to check time?
<kwl> !!!*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<dynamite> i love u all
<edward> #ubuntu
<cipherz> SurfnKid, thought you just wanted to run an arbritary command on host x
<pierc1> anyone help with dual monitors or suggest somewhere that can help?
<sipior> bobbob1016: try ifconfig, but i don't remember what osx uses
<ra21vi> pierc1: xinerama
<cipherz> pierc1, don't know if this helps, but seem to remember nvidia has a settings tool you can apt-get.. which might help
<drew> root: make a user, and rejoin irc.. don't run irc under root heh
<bobbob1016> sipior, I did ifconfig, but I don't see mtu anywhere
<Meatbag> sipior: it just says IEEE 802.11g   ESSID: ""   Mode: managed   Frequency:2.412GHz   Access Point: Not associated   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   Encryption Key: off
<sipior> bobbob1016: i think the right option for bsd is ifconfig -a
<Vall-k> hi!
<bobbob1016> sipior, nm, it is 1500, it was hiding
<sipior> Meatbag: try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid="name of network""
<sipior> bobbob1016: might be a driver issue, if i had to guess
<bobbob1016> sipior, it worked fine in edgy, and it was fine more or less until I switched the adapter
<sipior> bobbob1016: well, switch it back :)
<sipior> Meatbag: then try "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<bobbob1016> sipior, I can't, the old one broke
<Vall-k> please, somone programming in gambas?
<sipior> bobbob1016: very strange, if an identical card should give different results...possibly a bad connection, btu then i expect that it simply wouldn't work at all
<myolnir> -_-
<bobbob1016> sipior, the way it works is I plug an ethernet cable into my router, then into the adapter then into the wall.  In my room, I have another device that plugs into the wall and gives me ethernet out
<Pici> Vall-k: #gambas perhaps
<helgeT> Anyone experienced with a "Grub error 21" after installation of ubuntu 7.04? If not, can someone at least tell me how to uninstall GRUB so I can boot my Windows system again?
<Vall-k> Pici, the #gambas is dead...
<sethk> bobbob1016, that's some wall you've got there.
<sipior> bobbob1016: did you swap cables when you swtiched cards?
<Linnk> helgeT: If you have your Windows CD, you can always recover using the Recovery Console and the FIXMBR application.
<sethk> helgeT, the error means it can't find the kernel it's trying to build.  You can use   fdisk/mbr from windows
<sethk> helgeT, or fixmbr
<bobbob1016> sipior, the old one that was plugged into the router was a 14mbps, the new one there is 85mbps, I'm using these so I can get more reliable filesharing between computers, as opposed to wifi
<sipior> bobbob1016: are the mac and the linux box on the same segment?
<bobbob1016> sipior, yeah
<bobbob1016> along with a PS3 and an XP machine
<lbawinowns> hallo
<lbawinowns> can any1 here me_
<sipior> lbawinowns: no
<helgeT> sethk: doesnt it mean "can't find disk"? disk>kernel
<Meatbag> sipior: the first command just brought up a prompt and the second, wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801 twice, then listed the mac address i think for wlan0 and a load of pings by the look of it
<lbawinowns> sipior.  thanks..
<bobbob1016> and all the others get full speed, I'm not sure if it's a wire issue
<Meatbag> sipior: also said no dhcpoffers received
<sipior> bobbob1016: seems unlikely, is the linux box generating any other traffic?
<sipior> Meatbag: hmm..tough to diagnose remotely
<lbawinowns> anyway, Ive done something embarassing, I had no idea that ubuntu was so unstable so i erm.... lets just say that i have 0 byte free on root disk and im running from live cd.
<Meatbag> sipior: yeah, the i'm baffled
<bobbob1016> sipior, not that I can think of, the only thing I can think of different for the ubuntu box is I have one or two ports forwarded, for torrents
<sipior> lbawinowns: how does that qualify as unstable?
<x0xx> HeLLo All !!
<sipior> bobbob1016: but presumably you weren't downloading those when you ran your tests
<x0xx> ...(_.'\/`'._)  hello  (_.'\/`'._)...
<lbawinowns> sipior. Im not used to get a red cross saying no more disk space, not getting everything ruined >*
<bobbob1016> sipior, no, I wasn't running torrents
<lbawinowns> anyway,  can I rescue it?
<x0xx> ...(_.'\/`'._)  can anyone help me to configure gprs via 6630 datacable or bluetooth. on feisty  (_.'\/`'._)...
<bobbob1016> sipior, the other computers were on, but not downloading or anything
<x0xx> ...(_.'\/`'._)  ?  (_.'\/`'._)...
<Myrtti> x0xx: please stop
<TheGimp> sipior: now it's recognising wlan0 as a wired network...
<shinygerbil> MY EYES
<x0xx> Myrtti stop what?
<sipior> x0xx: congratulations, you're our fourth retard of the day
<sipior> no prize though
<posingaspopular> !coc | sipior
<ubotu> sipior: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Myrtti> those ascii thingamajigs
<sipior> posingaspopular: go away
<shinygerbil> x0xx, ...(_.'\/`'._)  this  (_.'\/`'._)...
<posingaspopular> !spam| shinygerbil
<x0xx> oh
<ubotu> shinygerbil: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<x0xx> can anyone help me to configure gprs via 6630 datacable or bluetooth. on feisty?
<shinygerbil> posingaspopular, sense of humour?
<sipior> lbawinowns: i'm not entirely clear on what you did. could you be more specific?
<x0xx> nokia 6630
<bobbob1016> sipior, I've cleared the cache too, so I don't think that's it
<Meddler> hello =)
<Myrtti> sipior: your language wasn't exactly polite
<lbawinowns> I installed java thing with synaptic and then I realized Firefox was messed up, then I realized I had 0 byte on root drive
<sipior> bobbob1016: i'm baffled, frankly
<sipior> Myrtti: not really my problem, frankly :)
<Myrtti> yes, it is, if I start hollering for ops for breaching coc too many times
<x0xx> anybody here to help?
<bobbob1016> np, I am too, that's why I asked here
<lbawinowns> and now i cant login or anything
<x0xx> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<sipior> Myrtti: feeble
<x0xx> ubotu bluetooth
<x0xx> how does it work?
<sipior> lbawinowns: you ran out of space, then?
<x0xx> i forget it :S
<shirish> guys how can I find out how much my hdd is filled up, looking for graphical tool
<alkahyr> hi. i've got a problem with my cd-rw drive since i upgradet to feisty. i cant write to any disk or read dvds...
<lbawinowns> sipior, yea, totally
<bobbob1016> thanks anyone who helped me
<alkahyr> the error-message is:
<alkahyr> wodim: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD-Recorder.
<alkahyr> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), test unit ready scsi sendcmd: fatal error
<alkahyr> any ideas?
<x0xx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432505
<lbawinowns> sipior, it\s not to much of a problem if i must reinstall ubuntu again and so. But this time I want one of my paritions to @join@ the main partition
<sipior> lbawinowns: i'm trying to figure out how you broke this...normally the install should just fail
<sipior> lbawinowns: sure there isn't a disk failure going on here?
<killthesquirrel> hi all. now can i share my pptp connection (VPN) with masquerade users of a local network? there are troubles with dnsmasq..
<x0xx> ubotu: bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<x0xx> ubotu: gprs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> x0xx: you can spam him privately too
<lbawinowns> sipior - I dont think so, you see , it just happend after I installed java, and I knew i had little space
<Ace2016> Hi all
<x0xx> Myrtti thank you
<Myrtti> register your nick and use /query
<Ace2016> can someone tell me how to change the usplash theme in feisty?
<LjL> Myrtti: no need to register for the bot, actually
<Myrtti> even better
<Ace2016> i tried one of the other tutorials and now i have no usplash :(
<LjL> !usplash > Ace2016    (Ace2016, see the private message from Ubotu)
<x0xx> Myrtti can you help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432505?
<ZaFiL> Hello everybody :)
<sipior> lbawinowns: guess you're stuck with  reinstall, then
<x0xx> hi
<graft> hi, how do i get single-window mode to work in firefox 2.0?
<Myrtti> x0xx: sorry
<ZaFiL> First : i'm a french guy, so use for me "easy english" please :)
<graft> this has been annoying me for months
<Ace2016> LjL: thank
<sipior> graft: what's single window mode?
<Ace2016> LjL: thanks
<lbawinowns> sipior, Ok. thanks anyway
<LjL> ZaFiL: there is a french support channel at #ubuntu-fr if you prefer. but sure
<x0xx> Myrrti do you know anyone who know about this
<sipior> lbawinowns: good luck with it
<graft> sipior: open new windows in tabs instead
<graft> sipior: i.e., firefox never opens a new window, ever
<ZaFiL> LjL, I know, but no answer there ...
<ChaZ^college> hey all, anyone used Samba, im having a problem with it
<sipior> graft: that's how mine runs, the preferences didn't do it for you?
<Myrtti> x0xx: I've got my 6233 working over bluetooth to gprs fine
<Ace2016> Anyone know how i can edit the grub menu? i edited that but it doesn't show up
<graft> sipior: nope.
<Myrtti> how far have you gotten in bluetooth howto?
<ZaFiL> so : i just tried feisty fawn, but i have a problem : my touchpad doesn't work (at all)
<x0xx> Myrtti on what?
<x0xx> feisty?
<Myrtti> on configuring it again
<Myrtti> the gprs bluetooth
<alkahyr> can somebody help me with some sort of cd-drive problem?
<ZaFiL> I've checked SHMConfig, I've checked synaptics .... nothing to do !
<sipior> graft: you have "New pages should be opened in: a new tab", and it doesn't?
<ChaZ^college> hey all, anyone used Samba, im having a problem with it, in xp, the shares show up and all, but when it asks for un/pw, username is greyed out but with "DELTA/Guest" already in it and i can't change it so I can't login
<x0xx> Myrtti what howto worked for you?
<ZaFiL> does somebody have the same problem as me ?
<x0xx> can you give me the link plz?
<jusama14> How can i install java runtime plugin for firefox?
<Myrtti> !bluetooth | x0xx
<ubotu> x0xx: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<graft> sipior: yep. some situations it opens a new tab, but others it does not (it opens a new window)
<sipior> graft: and those situations are?
<x0xx> does it worked for you?
<ZaFiL> jusama14, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<lbawinowns> Hi guys, lets say I have disks ABC, I want A and C to be the Linux root partition, is thtat possible?
<Myrtti> x0xx: this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<graft> sipior: uncertain. i think when there's an explicit tag asking for a new window
<rfh> anybody having experience with wine on feisty?
<graft> sipior: e.g. 'download' links in gmail
<jusama14> ZaFiL, yes, I did that but I get  Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<jusama14> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-plugin"
<DivineMonkey> Anyone know why my system would recognise my wireless card as ethernet when i don't even have ethernet on that computer?
<rfh> it only gives me a prgram folder, else is empty
<graft> sipior: or this 'open as a google spreadsheet' link was the one that currently annoyed me
<sethk> jusama14, then, that's not the correct name
<ZaFiL> jusama14, update your /etc/apt/source.list file
<x0xx> Myrtti is there anyidea without sudo apt-get install bluez-utils? coz i dont have gprs configred on ubuntu
<jusama14> How do I do that?
<sipior> graft: hmmm...odd. maybe play with about:config, see if anything there helps?
<graft> sipior: any suggestions what i should play with there?
<jusama14> I found it, but what do i change in it ZaFiL?
<Myrtti> x0xx: you sorta need the bluetooth modules for your system
<ZaFiL> jusama14, check on the Ubuntu's website if they offer this file
<sipior> graft: i also have opentabfor.middleclick set to true
<sipior> graft: search for tab :)
<ZaFiL> jusama14 i don't understand
<Myrtti> x0xx: download the debs to a usb on some other computer
<graft> sipior: yeah i have that set to true as well
<EmxBA> or use aptoncd, x0xx
<Myrtti> that has connectivity not gprs
<Myrtti> that too
<sipior> lbawinowns: not as such, but you could repartition the drive more conveniently
<x0xx> Myrtti where do i download that deb?
<jusama14> ZaFiL, I found the file: sources.list in the directory you told me to, do i just replace that file with the new one?
<ChaZ^college> hey all, anyone used Samba, im having a problem with it, in xp, the shares show up and all, but when it asks for un/pw, username is greyed out but with "DELTA/Guest" already in it and i can't change it so I can't login
<Myrtti> usb memory, or like if you've got one
<vircobum> exit
<vircobum> quit
<ZaFiL> jusama14, please, find an english person to help you, to hard for me.
<Myrtti> /quit
<lbawinowns> sipior, can I reach to my B and backup some files and then just format A and B?
<Myrtti> there
<sipior> lbawinowns: sure, that would work
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: are you still around.....?
<x0xx> i dont have the deb file by the way. so i asked where do i download .deb setup files from?
<jusama14> okay, can someone help me install java runtime for firefox?
<sipior> lbawinowns: delete A and B, then remake them as a single partition
<sipior> jusama14: sun-java-plugin doesn't work?
<Myrtti> x0xx: from a ubuntu mirror near you
<lbawinowns> sipior - Can I mount B from my lice cd running, ? I wanna backup 1 file
<lbawinowns> or a couple of files
<sipior> lbawinowns: yep, but you'll need a place to put it
<jusama14> sipior, i typed in sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<x0xx> Myrtti you got the link?
<sipior> jusama14: and it didn't work?
<jusama14> sipior, but it says this: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-jre"
<jusama14> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "sun-java6-plugin"
<lbawinowns> sipior - sure, I can host it at internet temproairly
<Myrtti> x0xx: you are from bangladesh?
<ZaFiL> For my touchpad problem, does someone have any idea ?
<x0xx> yes
<lbawinowns> how do i mount it ? sipior
<javb> hi, any software i can use to make CD case and CD labels ? I meean, the art to print it
<jusama14> sipior, you there?
<javb> ofcourse, freeware under ubuntu
<x0xx> may i go to shop to buy the .deb files ??
<x0xx> lol
<sipior> jusama14: give me a moment, im not a robot
<Myrtti> x0xx: http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/
<jusama14> sorry
<Linnk> Can anyone help me with my grub problem? It's pretty annoying because I can't get any further in the installation of Ubuntu :/
<Myrtti> javb: try scribus
<lbawinowns> !mount lbawinowns
<sipior> jusama14: i have that package, perhaps you're missing a repository?
<Myrtti> !mount > lbawinowns
<jusama14> sipior, probably
<x0xx> Myrtti where do i go now?
<sipior> lbawinowns: you'll need to know the drive number
<javb> Myrtti, Thanks, any other?
<lbawinowns> sipior , I do :), it's 2
<sipior> jusama14: try an apt-get update, then try installing it again
<x0xx> main , multiverse, restricted or universe?
<explicitlyambigu> sn0: thanks for your help earlier....i managed to get the program working....now i can have fun doing some maths ;-)
<Myrtti> javb: not really, except inkscape
<Myrtti> x0xx: main prolly
<sipior> lbawinowns: then it's probably "mount /dev/hda2 /mnt"
<x0xx> then?
<mcsd> can the kfmclient be installed in gnome?
<jusama14> sipior, rm130@rm130-666:~$ apt-get update
<jusama14> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jusama14> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<x0xx> Myrtti can you give me the full link plz?
<graft> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Linnk> At the end of the installation of Ubuntu 7.04 I get this error from GRUB saying that it's a fatal error.. It happens when it is trying to installing the bootloader to hd0
<Myrtti> x0xx: I don't know your architechture, you pick the one which fits you
<Vall-k> please, somone know how to get a PID of process called with EXEC in gambas?
<mcsd> !kfmclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfmclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sipior> jusama14: ah well, you'll need to be root: try "sudo apt-get update"...
<withaY> i have no sound in feisty.  how would i go about troubleshooting?
<sipior> Vall-k: ps aux | grep doesn't do it?
<erUSUL> !sound | withaY
<ubotu> withaY: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<roberto> hello. if i have 6.06, and want 7.04, do i have to go through 6.10
<Myrtti> roberto: prolly yes
<Jay2>  where can i find a list of ubuntu desktop releases?
<mike1o> anybody know any command to display my ubuntu version?
<vecnah> can someone help with a boot problem see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19143/
<jusama14> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<erUSUL> mike1o: lsb_release -a
<roberto> thx <Myrtti>!
<withaY> thanks, erUSUL
<erUSUL> withaY: no problem
<Vall-k> sipior, yes... but i find a command of gambas
<Myrtti> roberto: easiest way is gksudo 'update-manager -c'
<x0xx> Myrtti i am using amd64 feisty
<jusama14> sipior, this is what i get after i update and then when i try to install the jsre after  updating http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19144/plain/
<Vall-k> like to process.id for example
<erUSUL> !upgrade > roberto
<sipior> Vall-k: hmm, and how about ps auxww? does that show more info to grep on?
<x0xx> i downoaded it from http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Pitonije> hello to all
<Pitonije> can someone help me
<graft> argh!
<roberto> myrtti: you mean on the command line?
<Pitonije> i have problem with modem
<graft> sipior: found it - it's browser.link.open_newwindow in about:config
<dimas__> i am trying to compile the ov51x-jpeg and when i going to %make on ov51x-jpeg saids no directory found using a cd command...am i doing something wrong or is there anybody to help me?
<graft> sipior: you'd think the stupid preferences would deal with that case...
<Myrtti> roberto: it opens up the graphical interface
<sipior> graft: yeah, glad you found it, and now i'll write it down...
<Pitonije> can someone help me
<Pitonije> i have problem with modem
<roberto> myrtti: for the update manager... thanks, will do
<erUSUL> !anyone | Pitonije
<ubotu> Pitonije: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vecnah> can someone help me please with a fsck problem at boot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19143/ thanks
<Myrtti> roberto: the one you use to update your packages, but with -c it edits your sources.list
<RainCT> Hi, does anybody know if obexftp -l returns the file list in the same format connecting to any device?
<sipior> jusama14: you're running edgy? perhaps java6 is not available for edgy?
<Ind[y] > How do I produce a .diff file with diff?
<Vall-k> sipior, i call various process with EXEC... and i need to kill only one of these... but i don't like to create a array for save any new process, and later add at grep command
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : diff file1 file2
<Myrtti> Ind[y] : diff file1 file2 > file.diff
<Pitonije> how can i see if my modem is detected
<Ind[y] > Myrtti: ok, thanks :-)
<Myrtti> Pitonije: lspci
<erUSUL> !modem | Pitonije
<ubotu> Pitonije: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Ind[y] > erUSUL: kk
<jusama14> sipior, this site says it is
<jusama14> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<sipior> Vall-k: sorry, not sure what you're after here
<sethk> Pitonije, do   lspci    see if it shows up in the list
<kneeki> How do I go about uninstalling GAIM and installing Pigeon? -_-
<Pitonije> yes
<Pitonije> Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)
<dimas__> i did installed ov51x-jpeg (binary) but when i try to open the directory from terminal saids directory no found...help please
<sipior> jusama14: i would say that you're missing a repository--try using the repository selector in synaptic and see if that doesn't help
<erUSUL> Ind[y] : you probably want to use diff -u to produce an "unified diff"
<RainCT> kneeki: you mean Pidgin?
<Myrtti> x0xx: sorry...
<kneeki> RainCT, Yeah =P
<kneeki> RainCT, Is there just an update I can do you think?
<hwMoD> @ your service
<Vall-k> thanks
<mcsd> !kfmclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfmclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RainCT> kneeki: If I'm right I didn't got into Feisty with the name Pidgin (it was too late), but it will have that name on the Guspy
<lbawinowns> Thanks sipior :)
<sipior> lbawinowns: yep, working now?
<RainCT> kneeki: but don't worry because anyways it's the same version, only the name changes
<Pici> RainCT: Gutsy
<kneeki> RainCT, Oh? I thought there was some big ole updates
<lbawinowns> sipior , I mounted it and backed up.
<MIchael____> Trying to get my dialup modem to work...downloaded gnome-ppp, and it does not recognize the modem at all.  What's next?
<ChaZ^college> hey all, anyone used Samba, im having a problem with it, in xp, the shares show up and all, but when it asks for un/pw, username is greyed out but with "DELTA/Guest" already in it and i can't change it so I can't login
<RainCT> Pici: yes sorry :p
<sipior> MIchael____: what type of modem?
<lbawinowns> Now I gotta make Linux install on A and B, should I "remove" them?
<alilucio> How do you restart Ubuntu after hitting the atl F2 command?
<jusama14> sipior, what repositories should i add?
<sipior> lbawinowns: yes, remove those partitions and remake them into a single larger one
<dimas__> why if i installed a binary file when i try to open the directory on terminal i can find it?
<RainCT> kneeki: what's Pidgin's last version?
<lbawinowns> k
<sipior> jusama14: not sure, try adding them al :)
<concept10> alilucio: you mean restart x, reboot or get back into the GUI?
<posingaspopular> RainCT: 2.0
<posingaspopular> i just grabbed it
<posingaspopular> and it is SWEET
<MIchael____> Conexant HSF V.92 RTAD PCI Fax/Modem Voice modem
<kneeki> posingaspopular, Is it worth the upgrade from Gaim?
<alilucio> concept10: All 3 would be great to know...
<sipior> MIchael____: ah, a winmodem,
<RainCT> posingaspopular: oh, the final is out?
<posingaspopular> yup it just came out
<sipior> MIchael____: google for conexant and linux and see if yours is supported. it may not be, sad to say. this on a laptop?
<MIchael____> it doesn't say so ... how do I check 4 sure?
<posingaspopular> and i like it a thousand time better than gaim
<sipior> MIchael____: google,etc.
<posingaspopular> grab the release of sourceforge though
<MIchael____> no a desktop dell
<posingaspopular> pidgin.im seems to be down
<RainCT> posingaspopular: but the update will come as gaim on the repos, or won't it be there until Gutsy?
<jusama14> sipior, I got it, it was on the main instead of usa server. but now i get this error
<posingaspopular> RainCT: not to sure, im not on the linux box atm
<DivineMonkey> sipior: it's meatbag, thanks for the help, i just confirmed that it's a driver bug :)
<concept10> alilucio: ctrl-alt-del in terminal will reboot your system, ctrl-alt-backspace will restart x, ctrl-alt-f1 - f7 switches your ttys
<jusama14> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jusama14> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<JasonFX> how do I find the shortnames for programs? What I'm wanting to do is run a program called Wireless Assistant under sudo using a terminal, something like "sudo wireless assistant"
<mcsd> can Konqueror be installed on Gnome?
<sipior> DivineMonkey: ah, glad it's more or less sorted :)
<concept10> alilucio: with f7 usually being the GUI
<posingaspopular> mcsd: yea i think so
<posingaspopular> but it's not really recommended
<posingaspopular> !sense
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<alilucio> concept10: thanks a million, I tried searching for this but could never find it, thanks!
<sipior> jusama14: you've either got another package mananger running (left synaptic running?), or you're not root
<JasonFX> i have been lost in getting my wireless connection to work, and i followed a pretty detailed tutorial on how to do so, but i think i just need to run wireless assistant in sudo mod
<JasonFX> e
<jusama14> i'm using sudo, i had synaptic running
<RainCT> posingaspopular: there's no update for gaim but if you say it's just out it would need still some days, or?
<sipior> jusama14: all better then? does it install?
<aoeuhtns-> I think I hosed /etc/inittab and now I don't get any consoles upon booting - how do I fix that
<jusama14> wouldn't install through terminal
<spieli> hey there. I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but is there any possibility of having Nautilus in "double pane" mode?  Kind of like in midnight commander?
<jusama14> i'm going to try to install using synaptic
<mcsd> posingaspopular: kstars will not link to webpages because the kfmclient is not available.  I am guessing it is because the app was built for KDE any input?
<jusama14> java, that is
<mcsd> is anyone familiar with kstars
<posingaspopular> im not familiar with kstars
<sipior> mcsd: maybe just install kfmclient?
<Vall-k> sipior... jejeje, y find the solution... it was very easy...
<Vall-k> dim name as process
<Vall-k> EXEC [""]  as name
<Vall-k> procesPID = name.id
<posingaspopular> how do i turn off gaim/pidgin join/part messages?
<posingaspopular> thisis really annoying
<sipior> Vall-k: ah okay, i wouldn't have guessed that :)
<mcsd> I could not find just the kfmclient it comes with KDE
<JasonFX> ok, nevermind, i figured it out
<sipior> mcsd: might be part of a network package, like kde-network or so
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: did you delete anything from inittab?
<Vall-k> thanks for your time :D see you next time
<Mohd> Guys! i want to do "cool" stuff on my desktop.
<spap> hello
<mcsd> sipior: is there an easy way to find out what it is included in?
<Mohd> I am open for suggestion
<RainCT> kneeki: well I'd wait some days and see if an update for gaim comes
<fiXXXerMet> Just tried to use Serpentine to burn a few mp4's to a CD and it told me that the files types are not supported, and to install the gstreamer package - what package is that?
<Stormx2> Is it possible to move and resize ext3 partitions?
<concept10> okay do I want hot chocolate, coffee or both mixed?
<aoeuhtns-> well inittab didn't exist to begin with so I added id:4:initdefault: then ran /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab
<sipior> mcsd: not really, no. perhaps google for the name and see what turns up
<spap> any help for creative web cam drivers?
<Mohd> Concept10: It depends actually.
<tzzch> Hey, I just upgraded to Feisty, and my laptops sound isn't work anymore. I tried to manually install the latest development version of Alsa, but it doesn't seem to have done anything.
<robert98374> Anyone know where i can learn how to mount an ISo file?
<sipior> Stormx2: yes, with some caveats
<posingaspopular> Mohd: you probably want 3-d graphics or something
<Stormx2> sipior, meaning?
<sipior> robert98374: you want the loopback option: see man mount
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: what happened to your upstart from the beggining? make sure that you have all of the required packages
<chadmiller> What's the best video card for Feisty?  Last I paid attention, Matrox was badass and ATI was catching up.  I hear nVidia is great now, yes?  Any model in particular, as best value for the money?
<robert98374> sipior whats that?
<Mohd> postingaspopular: Anything, my desktop is crap at the moment.
<sipior> Stormx2: you can resize, but only if the beginning of the partition is fixed. to move, you need to create a new partition and copy
<posingaspopular> Mohd: try #ubuntu-effects
<posingaspopular> or #ubuntu-desktop
<spap> any help for creative web cam drivers? model vf0090
<Mohd> Thanks.
<aoeuhtns-> concept10, the system booted fine before I created /etc/inittab and ran that script
<lbawinowns> erm sipior , I've got some straaange problems
<sipior> robert98374: actually, you might try the nautilus menu for the image and see if it give it as an option
<tzzch> My sound card is listed correctly with lspci | grep -i audio, as "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)"
<lbawinowns> the thing is  - I've formated the drive like i wanted. But I still can read from the drive that I mounted!
<robert98374> Sipior will do once the file is down
<robert98374> *done
<aoeuhtns-> maybe it's still using sysvinit and not upstart?  but then why didn't /etc/inittab exist to begin with?
<robert98374> then the fun part is getting Wine to install it :-)
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: I guess im not understanding your initial setup.  Trying to figure out why you would have to create inittab
<fiXXXerMet> Just tried to use Serpentine to burn a few mp4's to a CD and it told me that the files types are not supported, and to install the gstreamer package - what package is that?  Or any recommendations for making an audio CD from mp4 files?
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: all (most) linux systems should come with an inittab
<sipior> lbawinowns: i'm not sure what you mean. you unmount the partitions you want to merge, blow them away, remake a single partition, format it, and remount, right?
<Stormx2> sipior: Supposing I wanted to copy, how would I reconfigure ubuntu to boot from the new partition? I guess I'd need to update grub to find /boot, anything else?
<aoeuhtns-> concept10, that's what I thought, so I'm confused why it wasn't there
<lbawinowns> yea, but I didnt unmount before I blew them away
<sipior> Stormx2: that would do, just change the stanza in the grub config file to point to the new partition label
<tzzch> How can I check what version of alsa drivers I am using?
<sipior> lbawinowns: ah
<lbawinowns> I did umount now, though,
<lbawinowns> should i just reblew it and recreate it ?
<sipior> lbawinowns: that'd be best
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: did these problems happen after a recent update?
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: or dist-upgrade?
<lbawinowns> the thing is that it gave an error
<aoeuhtns-> I just installed a fresh copy of xubuntu alternate 7.04
<lbawinowns> then  i did realized that it was still mountet
<EDinNY> How can I tell the pid of a program I start in a script?
<lbawinowns> oh, went fine this time :)
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: do this.. dpkg -l | grep upstart ... make sure you have the package upstart-compat-sysv
<sn0> explicitlyambigu cool glad it worked
<spap> any help on creative web cam drivers? model vf0090
<sipior> Stormx2: also, if you don't use a separate boot partition, you may have to reinstall grub so it know where to find its config file in /boot :)
<aoeuhtns-> concept10, yep, version 0.3.8-1
<Stormx2> sipior: That's what I mean, heh
<jusama14> Hello, I tried to install java 1.4 plugin for firefox but i get this error
<sipior> EDinNY: the variable "$$" gives the pid of the current process
<jusama14> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/meta-j2re1.4-mozilla/j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin_0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<jusama14>   403 Access Forbidden
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: okay, that package doesnt provide inittab anyway.  You will get better help ibn #upstart if I cant help you fix this one. gimme a sec
<Stormx2> jusama14: You need to report that
<sipior> jusama14: don't use that one, just use the sun-java6-plugin
<EDinNY> sipior: is there a way to pass the pid of a started program back to the calling program?
<jusama14> sipior, how can i get that?
<sipior> jusama14: search in synaptic
<jack179971> ??????????????
<Stormx2> EDinNY: Yeah. Ask in #bash
<EDinNY> thanks
<jusama14> sipior, yeah there is no sun java, but, I did see java in synaptic and i installed that
<jack179971> El bu ral
<EDinNY> Why didn't I think of that?
<jack179971> si bal mo ya 2gu
<Braddf0rd> Hey, how can I find my IP?
<sipior> Braddf0rd: ifconfig
<Braddf0rd> thx
<Stormx2> Braddf0rd: whatismyip.com for your external
<kgx> help me...reinstalled ubuntu....windows aint booting!
<Stormx2> kgx: Is it in the grub menu?
<sipior> jusama14: search for sun-java6, and install the plugin
<kgx> Stormx2: yes its there...........says loading stage2......then goes back to grub menu
<jusama14> sipior, i found sun java 5
<sipior> jusama14: that's good too
<sipior> jusama14: should be sun-java5-plugin
<jusama14> yeah, found it
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: do you want me to paste an example (mine) inittab?
<erUSUL> jusama14: for java6 in edgy you need to enable backports
<jusama14> oh ok
<GenNMX> So, am I the only one a little paranoid about getting trapped in a  vacuum-defended datacenter? No one can hear you scream.
<aoeuhtns-> concept10, that would be great, I tried copying inittab from a Fedora install but that didn't work
<sipior> GenNMX: bring an oxygen tank to work
<sipior> GenNMX: not sure what your boss will say...
<sn0> GenNMX check out the estory "When SysAdmins Ruled The Earth" on google :) id rather be in the datacentre
<Stormx2> GenNMX: Not if your feet touch the floor :P
<spap> any help on creative web cam drivers? model vf0090
<ctothej> im editing a metacity theme and I need to know where/how items like gtk:bg[SELECTED]  are set
<user6> hi there
<kgx> plz help
<harry_> if I select a bunch of files, right-click, and do 'create archive', will it remove the files afterward?
<Stormx2> kgx: Have you moved around / fiddled with the windows partition?
<kgx> Stormx2: nopes...i didnt change any partitions....
<Stormx2> harry_: no.
<spap> any help on creative web cam drivers? model vf0090
<Stormx2> kgx: No idea...
<Stormx2> !webcam | spap
<ubotu> spap: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kgx> Stormx2: ine more thing.........doing swapon -s i dont see any swap partitions!
<kgx> Stormx2: :(
<Stormx2> kgx: Can you mount the windows partition?
<spap> thanks ubontu i will try !
<kgx> Stormx2: uhh...im in kubuntu now...i dunno why but the sda folder is empty now!
<jusama14> have you guys heard of logmein?
<kgx> Stormx2: sda1, sda5 is accessible
<variant> anyone remember that firefox extension that lests you modify css etc inline? it was a webdeveloper extension
<concept10> aoeuhtns-: http://pastie.caboo.se/58920
<kgx> Stormx2: sda1 isnt mounted i think
<harry_> Stormx2: so if I do sudo nautilus, select all the files in /, and make an archive, I could, if I messed up my system later, untar the archive and have everyting set back to the way it was before?
<Stormx2> both of you, I'll brb...
<sn0> variant greasemonkey or something ?
<kgx> Stormx2: so what do i do??
<Stormx2> harry_: That's correct. Be sure to preserve permissions (.tar.gz, etc)
<variant> sn0: no, specific to web development
<Dervius> Has anyone here been asked about stalling issues with Wubi, or am I beating a dead horse?
<harry_> Stormx2: what?
<sn0> hmm dunno then
<DPic> I need to fix my .dmrc file in my home folder because i switched my home folder and now i can't log in. it has something to so with permissions
<DPic> to do with*
<skyhook> hello, does anyone know what a 'root terminal' is?
<concept10> skyhook: a terminal with root/superuser permissions
<TheCreationist> When I download the Feisty ISO, does that include any patches that have been applied up to that point?  Meaning, are the ISO's on the Ubuntu website daily builds?  Or is it still the original release?
<skyhook> concept10: so how do I get a terminal with root/superuser permissions?
<DPic> I need to fix my .dmrc file in my home folder because i switched my home folder and now i can't log in. it has something to do with permissions
<Vall-k> please, somone watch the football with the SopCast on linux?
<concept10> !sudo > skyhook
<Vall-k> (or an other sport xD)
<^jd> i have a poweredge 750 and i'm trying to install ubuntu on it
<concept10> TheCreationist: includes updates up to the posted release date
<^jd> i do not have a cd drive
<^jd> how can i install the os?
<skyhook> concept10: thanks
<DPic> I need to fix my .dmrc file in my home folder because i switched my home folder and now i can't log in. it has something to do with permissions. how can i set the permissions correct?
<TheCreationist> concept10: Thank you.
<aoeuhtns-> concept10, well I got a terminal on tty1 again so that's a start - I think I can get the rest working, thanks
<concept10> ^jd: you cant hook any cdrom to it?
<^jd> i tried but the bios will not recognize it
<concept10> skyhook: TheCreationist aoeuhtns- np, have fun
<^jd> they're scsi drives so i cant even move them to any other computer w/o scsi interface
<b00gz> how can I tell what version of Ubuntu I am running on a server?
<Braddf0rd> Hey, what's a good VNC client for Ubuntu?
<DPic> i just moved my home folder. hwo can i fix the .dmrc file so that i can log in? it has to do with the permissions of the file i believe
<^jd> realvnc should work
<concept10> ^jd: hmm, not sure on that.  I would probably talk with debian guys on another install type.  What OS is on there now?
<^jd> loco linux
<DPic> can somebbody help me fix the permissions of the .dmrc file???
<concept10> ^jd: you could use debootstrap, ubuntu has it but I don't know how far it has changed.
<Sebxoii> .whois
<^jd> i need to buy a usb cddrive
<Braddf0rd> ^jb, is there anything else that works like that? Have you heard of Chicken of the VNC? I know works on OS X, but Linux?
<sethk> Braddf0rd, vnc works with linux
<sethk> Braddf0rd, the performance is dreadful, of course
<Dervius> Nevermind, I've figured out what's wrong with my install.
<sethk> Braddf0rd, not just on linux; vnc performance is dreadful everywhere
<Flannel> b00gz: lsb_release -a
<sethk> Braddf0rd, linux can also work with windows terminal services.  if that's available on the windows side, the performance is good.
<Dervius> Ciao
<darkhack> afternoon all
<Braddf0rd> <sethk> Yeah, I'm using it FROM my mac to my Linux box, but I can't see changes that I've made. Like, it never updates...
<bur[n] er> Braddf0rd: using CoTVNC?
<r00tintheb0x> Hello all, i have a Intel s845wd1-e motherboard with a onboard RAID controler on it. When i create a RAID array with the hardware RAID software, and try to install RHEL, its seeing two drives instead of one. Any ideas?
<sethk> Braddf0rd, that worked when I tried it, but that was a long time ago.
<Braddf0rd> bur[n] er, Yes
<sethk> r00tintheb0x, you have to tell linux to treat it as raid.  Be aware that there are controllers advertised as "RAID" which are, in fact, ordinary IDE or SATA controllers.
<Braddf0rd> sethk, I checked everything to see if it was set up wrong... I'm dling torrents w/ the Mac, do you think that could be a problem?
<yurimxpxman> how do I specify a terminal name with "command > tname"? How are the ttys named?
<Answer> Anybody having incompatibility with simple WEP network and madwifi?
<aurelia> hello is ther any progie for adres the luxe i
<aurelia> in linux
<sethk> Braddf0rd, off hand I don't see that torrents would kill vnc.  It might of course make it horribly slow, so maybe eventually it would have updated.
<aurelia> Adres DeLuxe 2.0 for linux
<aurelia> ?
<aurelia> ore somting like it
<Answer> aurelia: what is your native language?
<aurelia> dutch
<Answer> !dutch
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<kneeki> sudo killall -9 Microsoft
<Answer> aurelia: try #ubuntu-nl
<aurelia> oke
<Braddf0rd> sethk, Yeah, it might have been just INCREADABLY slow. I was using for about a minute... it would work fine on the Linux side, but it wasn't updating the screen on the Mac...
<ItalicSquirrel> 'lo
<Tenshi> has anyone here been successful getting postfix working with sasl authentication?
<ItalicSquirrel> I was in here yesterday seeking help with getting ALSA working with my SB Live! 24-bit external... Good news is.. I got that working...  bad news is, I can't get restricted manager to work with the recompiled kernel... is there a way to get it to work with anything beside the default feisty installation?
<eck> Tenshi: yes, with dovecot sasl
<bulle> hi, how do i tell dpkg to restore the initial file permissions of the installed packages ?
<DVS01> a number of us use ubuntu here at work, its the preferred distro
<DVS01> really good stuff
<aurelia> hm nothing
<gnuts> hello, is there a specific amd64 channel?
<Braddf0rd> what are the benefit's of using beryl?
<Answer> gnuts: try #amd
<bulle> Braddf0rd: eyecandy
<^jd> i'm a windows guru but when it comes to linux i'm clueless. are there any sites that list a bunch of top apps such as firewalls, avp(virus protection), etc?
<sgtmattbaker> Berafff0rd: well it looks nice.  although you can switch desktop easily
<Tenshi> eck, I can't seem to send email.  The logs always simply say that sasl authentication has failed.  I've tried a billion things, but can't figure out how to diagnose further
<ItalicSquirrel> i like the expos like effect that beryl can accomplish..
<gnuts> thanks! is it ubuntu 64 bit specific?
<Braddf0rd> Bulle, do you think compiz is just eye candy?
<ItalicSquirrel> i find it very useful for photo editing in particular, with a bazillion windows to find
<sgtmattbaker> there isn't much need for virus protection in Linux.. nor spyware.. firewalls are not a bad idea
<bulle> Braddf0rd: no, not just eye candy, but its largely eye candy
<eck> Tenshi: you ought to first check the permissions on the sasl socket and make sure that postfix can see it if it's in a chroot
<Braddf0rd> bulle, is it easy to get running?
<sgtmattbaker> normally
<bulle> Braddf0rd: normaly yes
<Tenshi> eck, postfix is chrooted into "/var/spool/postfix" by default, is it not?
<Braddf0rd> bulle, and do you have to stop using compiz?
<ItalicSquirrel> which brings me back to my query... can anyone help me get restricted-manager working?
<eck> Tenshi: i believe so
<fduplex> when I do 'sudo apt-get install ntp' I get a message saying that the package 'ntp' cannot be authenticated
<sgtmattbaker> compiz pales in comparison
<Stormx2> Is it advicable to run swap on more than 1 drive?
<Mohd> IS it true that windows is trying to rule the world? And microsoft spies in your computer? And using windows limits your brain?
<bulle> Braddf0rd: you can only use one window manager at a time
<concept10> have they opened the gusty repos yet?
<bulle> Braddf0rd: so you can have both installed, and then choose wich one to use
<fduplex> considering i'm using the default apt sources and this is a fresh install of ubuntu, shouldn't it be authenticating that package?
<gnuts> does anyone have a solution to the hda intel sound card problems? i've been searching all over.
<Answer> !gutsy | concept10
<nickspoon> Mohd: Yes, all of those things are true. Is that all?
<Tenshi> eck, what authentication backend are you using?  (i.e. sasldb, pam, etc...)
<ubotu> concept10: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<bulle> mind, compiz and beryl are joining again, so soon there is only going to be one
<eck> Tenshi: dovecot is using pam
<sharperguy> what permission number do i use for -rwxr-xr---?
<Braddf0rd> bulle, is beryl any better than compiz? Maybe more customizable?
<eck> i think pam is probably the way to go, since you can share it with other services later on
<concept10> Answer: do you know?
<Luis07> hi, can someone tell me how to format in FAT16 a MicroSD card located in "/media/SD" using fdisk?
<Answer> concept10: did you look at the links ubotu told you
<sgtmattbaker> Braddf0rd: yes beryl is much more than compiz (afaik)
<Mohd> Nickspoon: I was just wondering, i was introduced to Linux by a person who had these weird ideas...
<MIchael____> how do you open a .run file?  ClamAV keeps trying to open it but has an error.
<Tenshi> eck, you keep mentioning dovecot.  I'm using the "sasl2-bin" package.  What does dovecot have to do with it?
<A[D] minS> why when i play gmplayer i get this error
<A[D] minS> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<eck> Luis07: fdisk is only for partitioning, not formatting
<concept10> Answer: if you dont know the answer, dont msg someone
<eck> Tenshi: dovecot is another sasl implementation (you are using the cyrus implementation)
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: where did you hear all those things?  Windows isn't great and I am sure they are trying to spyware you to death with their phone home stuff but using Windows does not neccesarily limit your mind.  you can be a fool and use Linux if you never delve any deeper
<nickspoon> Mohd: Well, you'll be pleased to discover that not everybody who uses Linux is as crazy.
<Toma-> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<bulle> Braddf0rd: yes, beryl comes with lots more plugins, and is way more configurable
<Tenshi> eck, which package provides that?
<mc44> nickspoon: yes they are
<nicx2> hello.. i have ubuntu 7.04..  and i try'd 2 install the ipv6.. but and i dont know why..
<nickspoon> mc44: Oh, right, so they are.
<nicx2> its just dos'nt work
<isilloke> oy
<Braddf0rd> bulle, sgtmattbaker, how long does it take to set up? I'm a noob, only had feisty for about... a week now
<eck> Tenshi: what imap daemon are you using? i'm only using it because i'm using dovecot imap as well, which makes things simpler for me
<nicx2> i try to do the command
<Luis07> eck, oops sorry, didn't know that... then, how can I format it?
<isilloke> anybody know where the programs to be launched at startup are listed?
<nicx2> iptunnel add ipv6tb mode sit remote 193.113.58.80 ttl 64
<Mohd> Barddf0rd: I had Feisty yesterday. I never used linux before yesterday :P
<nicx2> and the output is "ioctl: No such device"
<nickspoon> isilloke: /etc/init.d
<Tenshi> eck, yeah, I'm using dovecot imaps atm
<bulle> Braddf0rd: install it, and start beryl-manager
<bulle> Braddf0rd: thats about all i had to do
<arash> any1 remember me from 20 minutes ago :p?
<isilloke> thanks
<Mohd> Its seems to me its not as hard as people think. Its actually simple. I dont know why people are scared of it and says that it cause heac-aches.
<basz> isilloke: or do you mean the ones in gnome?
<eck> Luis07: i believe the package is dosfstools
<nickspoon> If you mean the ones in GNOME, Preferences->Sessions.
<fiXXXerMet> Any reason that Ubuntu would be transfering files from a network file server (win2K) extremely slow?  (over 2 hours for 200 mb)
<eck> Tenshi: there are docs on the dovecot wiki on doing postfix + sasl
<isilloke> yes gnome
<lbawinowns> Anyways, someone guide me to upgrade side for dapper drake
<Braddf0rd> bulle, lolz, ok. I'll go get it. Do I get it from... Synapticpm?
<aubade> What filesystem does everyone recommend, ext3 or reiserfs?
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: there are some things in linux that require a significant amount of know-how, although for basic stuff no it is not hard
<sgtmattbaker> aubade: I use ext3 just because that was the Ubuntu default (I think)
<basz> isilloke: like nickspoon said; system->preferences->sessions
<lbawinowns> aubade: dunno, but since ext3 is standard I think it's better. But I hardly know anything about file systems
<eck> Tenshi: here are some notes I made when setting it up http://wiki.eklitzke.org/doku.php?id=tech:dovecot
<Stormx2> Anyone here have around 400gb disk space give or take (100gb) and would mind sharing how they have it partitioned?
<isilloke> thanks again
<variant> sn0: it's called "web developer" as a matter of fact :D one of the most utterly awesome extension there is
<lbawinowns> !upgrade > lbawinowns
<Tenshi> eck, yeah, I've followed a bijillion different pages of docs.  Going back to the socket, is a file created when you start the saslauthd that points to the socket?
<nicx2> i try today to install ipv6 on my linux (ubuntu 7.04) and some point i try to do this command - iptunnel add ipv6tb mode sit remote 193.113.58.80 ttl 64 - and the output was "ioctl: No such device" i dont know what to do now
<variant> nicx2: ipv6 is installed and enabled by default
<nicx2> so why that command
<bulle> aubade: stick to ext3 unless you have specific reasons not to
<medfly> if i want to install build-essential and i dont have an internet connection, what can i do?
<nicx2> dont work
<nicx2> ?
<variant> nicx2: does your service provider support ipv6?
<nicx2> no.. its a tunnel
<sgtmattbaker> aubade: I really no nothing about filesystems but I hear Reiser fs is more failure prone.. might be wrong though
<Answer> nicx2: I think you need to have the name of your ethernet card.  ioctl is looking for a device
<Mohd> Just for the sake to silence one of my work partners forever. Can you "hack" using Linux: Ubuntu?
<nicx2> how can i do it?
<isilloke> mdfly i think it's on the live cd
<Braddf0rd> Do I get beryl from Synaptic Package Manager??? If so where would it be, what category?
<aubade> Yeah, it's definetely more opt for corruption.
<eck> Tenshi: i believe that the socket is created by the sasl daemon
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: what do you mean "hack"?
<medfly> Mohd: you can modify code with it, as with probably any other OS.
<MIchael____> I went to http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/downloads-installer.php to download the program to identify my modem chipset.  Following instructions, I can't get cnxinstall.run to run.  What should I do?
<jenda> Any tips on playing a VCD from an .iso ?
<variant> nicx2: you didn't specify the device
<aubade> ext3 just seems so horrible about reservation, drops 6G from my 300G volume's total size.
<tete235> how can i remove the gaim without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop? :/
<medfly> if i want to install build-essential and i dont have an internet connection, what can i do?
<Mohd> Sgtmattbaker: As attacking another computers, breaking into websites, and enter other files.
<nicx2> so
<nicx2> how can i do that?
<Braddf0rd> WHERE do I get Beryl???
<Answer> nicx2: type ifconfig and figure out which ethernet device you want ot use.  probably eth0 or eth1
<sethk> medfly, download it on another machine, burn it to a cd
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: don't quote me but I am pretty sure you could do that from any OS or any computer
<nicx2> the command
<nicx2> /sbin/modprobe ipv6
<nicx2> work.
<nicx2> and
<sethk> medfly, or a usb drive, or whatever.
<fsckit> can someone tell me if a game/full screen app isn't responding, is there a way to change priority to my task manager or kill it somehow like in windows?
<nicx2> also
<nicx2> iptunnel
<nicx2> route
<nicx2> ifconfig
<medfly> sethk: how do i "burn it" ?
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mohd> Sgtmattbaker: I told him so.
<eck> tete235: you can't, just reinstall the package before you upgrade to the next major release
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: what did he say
<medfly> sethk: i mean, what do i need?
<sethk> medfly, there is a package file.  The thing is, build-essential is a metapackage, so you would also need all the packages it references.
<fsckit> anyone?
<sethk> medfly, if your box doesn't have internet, ubuntu isn't the best distro for you to be using.
<medfly> sethk: how do i get the package file?
<Mohd> sgtmattbaker: He said windows wont allow you to do certain hacking moves, windows is limited. And he asks if it was EASIER in ubuntu or in general Linux. (( Hacking is stupid to be honest. ))
<medfly> sethk: its for a friend. hes online too, but the other computer isnt, i guess.
<basz> Braddf0rd: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager. did you try to find some howto yet?
<sethk> medfly, you can download it using a browser from the repository URLs
<medfly> sethk: from where?
<sethk> medfly, put the ubuntu one on line temporarily to install it.
<sethk> medfly, you can see the URLs in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<fakezeta> jenda, mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso
<medfly> ah, right
<Braddf0rd> basz, I'm on the Beryl website right now.... thx 4 that.
<sgtmattbaker> Mohd: Windows probably does make it harder.. but hacking regardless is dumb if you mean screwing other people's work up
<sethk> medfly, sorry, sources.list, not sources.lst
<fakezeta> jenda, and play it with VLC
<Heinus_Anus> hokay so
<fsckit> can someone tell my why my xorg is using nvidia drivers but my kde video setting says i'm using nv?
<Heinus_Anus> can you create a network login for ubuntu so it can login to windows 2003 server?
<Wriest> Hey my desktop is black and I can't get any wallpapers to load?
<^jd> my desktop tower is black too
<Fylk> Hey, is Pidgin2 final added to universe yet?
<variant> Heinus_Anus: yes, it's a little complicated though (assuming you mean login to a windows active directory domain)
<Heinus_Anus> yes
<Heinus_Anus> exactly
<c_lisp> hey I can't get window borders on beryl I type emberald && beryl
<eck> fsckit: because you probably are using nv, check your Xorg logs to see what driver it actually used
<Heinus_Anus> do you have a link or anything?
<variant> Heinus_Anus: there is info available via googld
<Wriest> And When I go to open a page it also turns black I have to minimize and then reopen them?
<variant> Heinus_Anus: google, ubuntu active directory login
<c_lisp> so I have 3d but no window boarders anybody know how I can fix that sympatic can't install beryl-manager
<Heinus_Anus> I didn't find anything that way, only samba shares...
<variant> c_lisp: use beryl-manager
<Heinus_Anus> oh, ok
<Heinus_Anus> gotchya
<Heinus_Anus> nce way of phrasing it, guess i phrased it wrong
<Mohd> Where can i get programs files? I want to add a skin to XMMS player, and i need to find this program file to add the skin to it. (( Just like in Microsoft windows XP. ))
<Heinus_Anus> how about Mac's, is it possible as well I assume?
<jenda> fakezeta: thanks for the tips. However, it doesn't show any picture and the sound is really jerky (just bits, really)
<basz> c_lisp: are you using nvidia-glx?
<basz> nice one... :(
<kingsuntest> whois kingsun
<isilloke> mohd ubuntu doesn't work with prog files, you want packages
<eck> Mohd: don't use xxms, it hasn't been under active development for years :-P
<eck> xmms, rather
<fakezeta> jenda, start vlc from the terminal and see if there is any log
<Caris> hello everybody. i got an acer notebook and just installed 7.04...wanted to tune up my hd to the max UDMA level but it only runs at UDMA /33 but its capable of UDMA 100. hdparm is not working anymore it seems...need some assistence
<variant> eck: thats not true
<jenda> fakezeta: and the same result whether I try it as a DVD, a VCD or a directory
<jenda> ok
<scapor> How can I print a HUGE image on multiple pages (A4) in Ubuntu ? Is there a tool to have a big image cut automaticcally ad printed on multiple pages ?
<Luis07> I have a SD card mounted in "/media/SD", how can I discover its module in "/dev"? (ex.: "/" is hda)
<Mohd> eck: do you have suggestion? I've been using FooBar which is an awesome program, But i cant find something works in Linux similiar.
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Someone help me please!!
<eck> variant: maybe it has been, but most of the developers left for xmms2 or other projects
<Answer> !ask | rapha
<ubotu> rapha: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<variant> eck: i know, still kept up to date with securiyt afaik
<rapha> Oh okay sorry
<fakezeta> Luis07, df -k :)
<rapha> I just did upgrade from Edgy to Feisty and now my computer is broken
<scapor> Luis07: 'df' in terminal or in the system menu you choose the systemmonitor
<fakezeta> Luis07, or mount
<Answer> rapha: can you be more specific on how it is broken
<eck> Mohd: i use mpd + sonata, but there's a lot of good audio players out there
<dustin> I installed acetoneiso and when i go to convert a .daa file to an iso I go through all the necessary steps but when i hit ok after all the steps are complete the program does nothing
<basz> rapha: broken? in two, or what?
<rapha> When booting it says "The program apt-get is not installed. Install it by typing apt-get install apt"
<dustin> is there another program like acetoneiso
<rapha> broke then or however you say in English
<eck> Mohd: if you like the xmms look/feel you might try beep media player
<basz> rapha: you need to apt-get apt? :|
<jenda> fakezeta: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19151/
<basz> rapha: that's new to me...
<rapha> basz, sounds insensible to me but it does say so
<qvvx> I have a feisty installation without Internet access, and I need to install a bunch of packages there with dependencies. What is the easiest way to do that? I could download the debs one by one on a different PC and then install them, but it is too time-consuming.
<medfly> sethk: ok. im looking on that server, but i cant find the packages. where are they?
<dustin> feisty?
<Mohd> Eck: I want something that doesent consume much resources and has a good output quality.
<jenda> fakezeta: it obviously first tries it as a DVD, and fails... but that doesn't cause the problem - I don't understand the rest of it.
<Mohd> I dont want much comlicated players.
<ducky> medfly: google ubuntu packages
<isilloke> qvvx you can turn a dvd into a depot
<medfly> oh, scary, i see people from other channels in here.
<qvvx> isilloke: don't have the dvd, the system was installed from a desktop cd
<sys02-rsa> i just did a base install how can i install the basic xorg11 server thingy?
<dustin> apt-get install gdm
<Guitrokr> i used NTFS configuration tool and it created two drives that always mount now and that i can't unmount unless i log in as root, how can i get rid of them so they don't mount anymore?
<basz> rapha: just a sec
<rapha> Are you guys still talking to me? Have I said anything wrong?
<eck> Mohd: this is what I use, there are a lot of other clients that you can use with mpd as well (mpd is the actual backend that plays the music) http://sonata.berlios.de/index.html
<fakezeta> jenda, it seems a vlc problem. Not related to some bad OS config
<rapha> Oh okay sure Basz
<peery_> hey everyone... is there any bugs in Feisty related to wireless. My wireless worked in Dapper and when I up-graded to Feisty I get nothing
<jenda> hmm
<Luis07> fakezeta, thank you
<isilloke> i mean, on another computer, you can dld a lot of pakages, burn em, and declare it as a depot
<fakezeta> Luis07, you're welcome :)
<qvvx> isilloke: great, is there a link to a howto?
<fakezeta> jenda, can you try a different program?
<EmxBA> hi jenda
<captaintrips> this is odd
<jenda> fakezeta: working on it
<jenda> hello EmxBA
<isilloke> only in french
<Guitrokr> does anyone know how to stop  certain volumes from mounting automatically?
<EmxBA> I was just reading your meeting log on wiki... many questions are cleary answered! thanks!
<fakezeta> jenda, I'm not a VLC expert. Sorry :)
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: edit /etc/fstab
<qvvx> isilloke: is it the 'jigdo' thing you're talking about?
<captaintrips> i left my comp to go do some work in the yard, came back to a black screen and a unresponsive keyboard, so i hit reset and then grub was missing, so i reinstalled grub and got ubuntu running again, then beryl crashes after it starts up and i have to reload it, wtf?
<Guitrokr> i'll give it a shot EmxBA
<peery_> anyone else have problems with wireless in feisty?
<ducky> Guittokr: remove the entries from the etc/fstab file
<dustin> does anybody know of any programs that are simular to acetoneiso that work under ubuntu
<EmxBA> how to install pidgin?
<basz> rapha: try 'dpkg -l apt'
<fakezeta> jenda, just try to mount it as I say and open it as a vcd
<basz> rapha: what does it say?
<eck> EmxBA: compile it ;-)
<EmxBA> or upgrade gaim (which is the same)? there are not updated gaim nor pidgin in repos (gutsy/feisty)
<captaintrips> i still use gaim and it works fine
<Mohd> I see..
<Mohd> Eck: I just got Linux yesterday. So do i download the source or the packages?
<jenda> fakezeta: I'm trying - I've never tried other programs for VCDs than VLC :)
<eck> EmxBA: i compiled beta7 when it was released, but there isn't much difference between the version of gaim shipped with feisty, other than the icons
<eck> Mohd: no, you just apt-get install mpd sonata
<Guitrokr> and does anyone know how to get permissinos to write to an ntfs external drive?
<Jay2> anyone using reiserFS over ext3?
<Mohd> Eck: okay, thanks.
<EmxBA> eck: nevermind, I know that. but... I want the newest version for some reason :)
<Guitrokr> one time i logged in and was able to do it, and then the next time i logged in it was denied again and never got it to happen again
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: ntfs-3g is what you want
<fakezeta> jenda, I also use VLC but it's years since I don't use VCD :P
<rapha> basz, dpkg: command not found
<Guitrokr> its a program?
<jenda> fakezeta: hehe :)
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: yes
<ducky> Guitrokr: you need to get a fuse driver, just google, there is lots of info on that
<eck> EmxBA: if you apt-get build-dep gaim you'll have everything you need to compile it
<captaintrips> i thought writing to ntfs from linux was a really bad idea and resulted in corrupt partitions
<Guitrokr> k thax EmxBA, two problems solved in less than a minute thanx!
<doojin> hi guys
<EmxBA> thanks eck
<doojin> Does ubuntu have amd64 version now?
<medfly> yes
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: glad to hear that :)
<EmxBA> doojin: yes
<isilloke> qvvx : http://www.ogmaciel.com/?p=306
<doojin> emxba : can I get a usb installer?
<EmxBA> it had it in older version too
<usser> doojin: always had =)
<Guitrokr> i don't suppose you could magically make my wireless work EmxBA :P
<EmxBA> doojin: to install ubuntu from usb stick?
<doojin> yes
<joel> hola
<timewriter> hello
<doojin> where do I download the usb installer?
<joel> hay alguien en spaniol
<Mohd> Eck: Thanks Eck, you have been really helpfull, i hope i can live to the day that i might able to pay you back.
<dxdemetriou> Is there any difference on Feisty about what priority each program will start? I don't know why, but every time is different the priority or each program
<EmxBA> you may use these howtos: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/12/usb-ubuntu-tutorial-for-linux-users/ and just modify it for feisty
<Mohd> be able*
<eck> Mohd: haha, don't worry about it
<isilloke> qvvx : also ther http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Answer> dxdemetriou: command "top" will show you nice priorities
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: what's the problem with wireless? what's your card/chipset?
<doojin> EmxBA : I mean debian had a usb installer
<qvvx> isilloke: thanks
<EmxBA> (broadcom I suppose) :)
<captaintrips> my wifi hates me
<captaintrips> i run airsnort and get a spam of errors. lol
<EmxBA> my wifi works time by time. mostly it doesn't work.
<EmxBA> beacuse I'm some 500 metres away from the AP :)
<captaintrips> i get /sbin/wlanctl-ng wifi0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=9 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null      sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: not found
<nicx2> http://rafb.net/p/gsgwet99.html - this script give me the output "SIOCSIFADDR: File exists IPv6 configuration failed!"
<nicx2> what should i do
<isilloke> see ya
<Guitrokr> i have a dell miniPCI card and use the bcm43xx driver, its loaded fine, and it regonizes ALL my wireless networks and gives me that there are good signals for them, but attempting connections with them will just try for a long time and then say it couldn't be established
<Guitrokr> and the networks aren't encrypted
<Jakke77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROMjlYXLYT0 Internet is for Porn Gnome Edition
<EmxBA> install wlanctl-ng, captaintrips
<captaintrips> will do
<dxdemetriou> Answer, what is the difference about priority and nice? I have seen the nice command to used
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: in network manager?
<ducky> Guitrok: you in managed mode?
<Guitrokr> yes
<yehweh> type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY kingtut
<c_lisp> when I try to install beryl-manager I get this error
<c_lisp> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<c_lisp>   beryl: Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installed
<Guitrokr> i also tried wifi radar, that also picks up my signals but says it couldn't obtain an IP
<c_lisp> anybody know how I can fix that?
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: iwconfig interface essid someessid, than do dhclient3 <interface> or assign Ip mannualy
<superante> hi..
<EmxBA> hello superante
<rapha> Whew
<superante> problem: ;)
<superante> i have a problem with audio
<superante> i listen on headphone only on my laptot
<superante> idem for windows on dual boot
<rapha> Basz: I got it! The update rendered /etc/fstab in a stupid condition
<Guitrokr> sorry EmxBA hat was gibberish to me, im a newb, but a quick learning one
<nox-Hand> is there a way to install Ubuntu from win 98 without a burner? o_O
<rambo3> nox-Hand, yes
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: those are commands that should be issued in gnome terminal
<captaintrips> ok, got a new error now
<captaintrips> lol
<captaintrips> wlanctl-ng: Bad address
<rambo3> !install | nox-Hand
<ubotu> nox-Hand: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Concombre> .quakenet.org
<Guitrokr> but is someessid the exact term?
<Guitrokr> it didn't seem like one haha
<ducky> hello
<superante> i read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto   but when i compile : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19152/
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: no, that's one that you need to type :)
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: you need to know essid of network.
<Guitrokr> yeah so those two variables i must type in, i dunna what they are
<Guitrokr> the one im trying to connect to?
<Guitrokr> is that its name or some number?
<EmxBA> Guitrokr: private please
<Mohd> Eck: One more last thing, how can i load a playlist into sonata?
<ducky> hello
<superante> i have a asus w5f series
<ducky> someone tell me if you can see this message
<dxdemetriou> I did the "How to improve sub-pixel font rendering for Feisty" from ubuntuguide.org, and somehow I have the and (auto nice daemon) now. maybe the "auto" to not be very nice :)
* usser omg your window just burned man
<usser> hahaha
<nox-Hand> rambo3: thanks
<captaintrips> huh, found lots of people complaining about wlancfg: Bad address.. but no responses
<captaintrips> any ideas?
<bigjohnto> http://pastebin.ca/471049
<captaintrips> linux hates my wifi, getting the same errors on both my laptop and desktop, what am i missing?
<eternalswd> anyone know why a mapping on mouse buttons via xmodmap wouldn't work after a restart.  I ran xmodmap -pp and the mapping is listed correctly but it hasn't caused a change.  It was working before X crashed on me and I had to do a hard reboot because I couldn't access the tty
<timewriter> is bsd a unix based system ?
<captaintrips> i would think so
<captaintrips> but not sure
<rambo3> capgadget, is it a native driver?
<rambo3> timewriter, yes
<timewriter> thanks
<superante> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19152/     why??
<captaintrips> i have used bsd b4 and it is very similar. so i would say yes
<UnluckyMike> capatintrips: what kind of wireless card
<dxdemetriou> Can I set the firefox/galeon/epiphany to show .rss? The konqueror do it
<Evan_> is there a linux equivilent to imovie or windows movie maker?
<captaintrips> d-link 802.11 abg
<captaintrips> let me do lspci and ill give u full info
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: what kind of chipset?
<captaintrips> 02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<eternalswd> Evan_, perhaps avidemux is what your after?
<Evan_> dunno
<Evan_> is it similar to windows movie maker or imovie?
<rambo3> superante, did you try sudo apt-get build-dep alsa-utils ?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: have you installed ath_pci
<fotoflo_> what is "data seg size" from ulimit -a?
<superante> yes
<Evan_> i'm trying to switch my constantly spyware invested friends to ubuntu
<captaintrips> not unless it comes with ubuntu
<captaintrips> let me c
<superante> i try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<captaintrips> dont think so
<dxdemetriou> Evan_, did you tried it with wine?
<Evan_> no
<superante> rambo3: with sudo i dont' have the last alsa...
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: atheros cards work in ubuntu feisty with little configuration, i think the driver is in the restriced repository somewhere
<preaction> timewriter: BSD is the Berkeley Standard Distribution of Unix, so yes. A history of BSD: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/opensources/book/kirkmck.html
<superante> rambo3: and i have problem with audio...
<captaintrips> yeah, in the restricted manager its checked
<timewriter> preaction i know that
<captaintrips> "atheros hardware access layer"
<timewriter> but i dont know if bsd is from unix familly
<dxdemetriou> Evan_, some times I can't do something with avidemux I use the virtua-dub-mod with wine
<eternalswd> Evan_, I'm not exactly sure how powerful avidemux is but I've used it for combining and cutting clips.  You might want to also take a look at Ubuntu Studio which is an Ubuntu based distro geared toward media
<captaintrips> status "In Use"
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: have you installed linux-restricted-modules
<captaintrips> yes
<preaction> timewriter: it's not "From unix family" it IS Unix, read the link. </off-topic>
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: run iwconfig and see if your interface is listed
<rambo3> timewriter, i think its a fork of unix
<timewriter> ok
<timewriter> thanks
<captaintrips> yes, listed as ath0
<nickste> what packages do I need to install to be able to use the "make" command?
<MIchael____> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Myrtti> build-essential
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: your card is installed and usable, you just have to configure it
<jeff_> Hey all.... I'm new to ubuntu and linux in general...  Wondering how wine works? Can I install windows freeware (such as ccleaner and run it?)
<dxdemetriou> Evan_, the lives seem ok, but if you want it with good appearance the wine is the only solution :)
<fsckit> when in doubt, fsck it
<captaintrips> ok, how do i do that? lol
<nickste> build essential? Is that gcc build essential?
<walkintome> hi all. When launching gnome-preferences, I recieve this error in terminal. (gnome-compiz-preferences:11463): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: gnome_vfs_get_uri_from_local_path: assertion `g_path_is_absolute (local_full_path)' failed. What does this mean and is it bad ?
<Myrtti> jeff_: why on earth would you want ccleaner?
<basz> jeff: ccleaner? isn't that for cleaning spyware and stuff?
<Myrtti> nickste: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<preaction> jeff_: depends on the program usually. check the winehq.com compatibility lists.
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: If i'm not mistaken you should be able to do it through the network manager applet on your panel
<nickste> ta
<captaintrips> ok, ill check it out
<wakeup_> einmal zu win: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<wakeup_> sry
<jeff_> ok thanks...
<compengi> nickste, you don't need to install anything to be able to use "make" while compiling
<PhoenixUK> :D
<OuZo> i type man units > man_units.txt to get the man pages to a text file, some of the characters do not show properly, how can i fix this? thanks
<captaintrips> when i go to network tools it says unknown connection (ath0)
<compengi> nickste, except for the for the libraries and dependencies that you need to build the program
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: ath0 is the atheros interface
<nickste> I use the make command, and I get a whole lot of errors saying implicit declaration of function
<UnluckyMike> just add your settings to it
<captaintrips> how? this doesnt seem like the right window, is there a command to get the right one?
<compengi> nickste, did you start with "./configure" to start compiling?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: you can configure it though System>Admin>Network
<nickste> ermmm... nope. instructions just say to type make into the terminal, and then make install
<gluttony_> #ubuntuhelp
<captaintrips> thats where i am and configure is greyed out
<gluttony_> damn...
<compengi> nickste, this couldn't be
<Myrtti> nickste: what are you trying to compile, anyway?
<preaction> OuZo: read "man man", in the TIPS section there's something about how to get a plain-text output from man
<captaintrips> ok, now its not
<Mohd> I just bought the "daimond throne"
<nickste> http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=newbie_guide
<captaintrips> lol
<compengi> nickste, you need to configure then make then make install
<Mohd> "The daimond throne"
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: make sure roaming mode is off
<OuZo> preaction: thanks
<Tenshi> eck, I got it.  It turns out that the sasl_domain =  was set to something other than blank
<Myrtti> /me takes a step back
<duck3y> hello
<nickste> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<captaintrips> ok... i click configure and it does nothing
<gluttony_> ok, used to know how, but i seem to have forgoten. how do i change to a differnt channel of this server?
<Mohd> Myrtti: You use openRPG by any chance?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: did you enter your secutiry info
<preaction> gluttony_: /join #channel
<compengi> nickste, without sudo and second are you in the right folder?
<captaintrips> and now the configure button is grey again
<captaintrips> yes, i did
<duck3y> gluttony_: join #name
<captaintrips> i think
<captaintrips> lol
<Myrtti> Mohd: since I've got no idea what that is...
<captaintrips> thats weird, i have to put it on eth0 for the config button to show up
<gluttony_> is the ubuntu beginner help on this server, cuz its not taking me to a differnt server
<captaintrips> but it doesnt do anything when its on either ath0 or wifi0
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: in the network manager screen do you a Wireless connection item
<KarenCooke> hi - ive just booted feisty using pxe because feisty wont recognise my sata dvd drive, but now it wont recognise my sata hd either - its an intel 975 based board with a jmicron something or other - any ideas?
* jc87[pt]  Howdy biatches
<captaintrips> they both say unknown interface
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: ath0 is the actual interface wifi0 will be there but you don't need to mess with it
<nickste> compengi: I'm in the right folder, and same result when dropping sudo
<captaintrips> ok
<UnluckyMike> click on the ath0
<nickste> it doesn't have a configure file in the folder... not sure if that matters?
<UnluckyMike> then click properties
<captaintrips> ok, its on unknown interface (ath0)  i click configure and it doesnt do anything
<reb0rn> anyone using skystar 2 with unabtu 7.04?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: do you see a properties box next to the list
<compengi> nickste, what are you trying to compile?
<captaintrips> no
<vamitrou>  gr.irc.gr
<nickste> aircrack-ng
<UnluckyMike> are you running feisty
<captaintrips> yes
<nickste> ok, just installed the base installation files, and it works with make
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: are you in the Network Settings Dialog
<Rigel> How do I open up a list of running processes?  I could swear I saw an option for that.
<captaintrips> devices-network tools window
<duck3y> Rigel: ps
<compengi> nickste, well done
<duck3y> Rigel: ps -A
<nickste> hrmm... not sure if it worked 100%
<cmp1988> 
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: Click System>Administration>Network
<Rigel> oh, and then Kill
<Rigel> Thank you :)
<preaction> Rigel: "top" might be a better idea than "ps", it's interactive. there's also a gnome window for it too, but i don't know where
<duck3y> Rigel: kill <pid>
<nickste> yeah, it did work.
<captaintrips> only network one is network tools
<nickste> thanks for the help compengi :)
<compengi> nickste, np
<cmp1988> /dc
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: are you in the Network Settings?
<captaintrips> no. there isnt a network settings button, just network tools
<Rigel> Thanks y'all.
<wonderslave> i've spent some time getting networking, hosts, hostname stuff set properly but i'm unsure how to have my ubuntu box (just installed fiesty server edition) available on the network via an alias, i.e. the box name is tomithy but i can only reach it via it's ip address or full domain name. thanks in advance for any help you can offer me
<nicx2> http://rafb.net/p/gsgwet99.html - this script give me the output "SIOCSIFADDR: File exists IPv6 configuration failed!"
<nicx2> what should i do
<UnluckyMike> capataintrips: you don't have a item in admin thats "Network"
<captaintrips> nope
<MrMcFood> ..popular
<UnluckyMike> did you uninstall anything?
<JasonFX> I finally got my wireless card drivers to work, and wireless assistant works perfectly. Except, when connecting to my router, when I enter my WEP, I always get connection failed. I try all the combinations available to me, i.e. checking/unchecking ASCII, choosing between OPEN and SHARED. I also have typed my password to my router with a "dash" after every four characters. My router is set to WPA-PSK (no server) password. If I disable the 
<captaintrips> no
<captaintrips> OEM install with a few extra programs i installed thru apt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jsz990> Hi, Which version install in macbookpro c2d, standard or 64bits? alternate?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: install network-manager and gnome-network-manager
<captaintrips> k
<duck3y> jsz990: what sort of PC do you have?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: i'll be back in a second
<ConstyXIV> would anyone know where to find a tango-ish icon for the DS Lite (and cartridges if possible)
<captaintrips> k. ty for the help so far :)
<captaintrips> network-manager-gnome is already the newest version.....
<gluttony> does any one know what might cause a distortion and static in my sound?
<jsz990> duck3y: Core2Duo
<captaintrips> ok, did netowrk-admin and got something
<dxdemetriou> Can I use .rss links like http://www.metacafe.com/rss/new_videos.rss somehow in firefox or galeon? only konqueror supprot them
<duck3y> gluttony: do you have a laptop?
<ConstyXIV> dxdemetriou: live bookmarks
<ConstyXIV> dxdemetriou: in firefox that is
<fsckit> anyone know how to execute a command line command in a bash script?
<ConstyXIV> fsckit: just put the command in?
<radixzz> hey guys what u know about the fusion between compiz and beryl?
<captaintrips> ok, got the network settings window open with wifi connection selected. do i just turn roaming mode off or what? i dont have any specific network to connect to, need to scan and find one fro ma neighbor. :)
<fsckit> i want it automatic when you click on it
<gluttony> duck3y: no, i dont. im on a pc
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: you should have a Network item in your admin menu
<Michael__> I am having trouble getting my dial-up modem set up, and I am utterly confused about it.
<dxdemetriou> ConstyXIV, thanks, i'll try it. I hope to be extension for flock too :)
<captaintrips> should, but dont. lol, i got to it thru network-admin command
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: yeah
<DiGiT79> hi! anyone using amarok with an ipod and is getting any covers to work on the mobile device ? (ubuntu 7.04)
<ConstyXIV> captaintrips: what i usally use is iwlist wlan0 scan, but that, from the command line
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: you should have a Network Settings dialog open
<captaintrips> i do
<duck3y> gluttony: Not to sure then cause on laptops with built in microphones, it sometimes causes a distortion through the speakers
<angelica> hi i have a problem with my video card and beryl
<UnluckyMike> click the wireless connection and click properties
<fsckit> ConstyXIV, execute xrandr to change the resolution. i can do it in a console but want a one button click to do it
<Answer> !beryl | angelica
<ubotu> angelica: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ConstyXIV> dxdemetriou: now that i think of it, there is a firefox (and probably flock) extension called sage that's more of a real rss reader
* mode/#ubuntu [-b SheaTara!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<captaintrips> ok, roaming mode is enabled, and when i disable it wants a ssid and password, which i dont have. i just want to scan
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DiGiT79> captaintrips, if the "i do" was to my question :) .... are you using the standard amarok packages from ubuntu ?
<captaintrips> ill try ur cmd consty
<gluttony> duck3y: some one told me it might be my build in sound card. could that have caused it?
<Answer> captaintrips: iwlist ath1 scan
<angelica> tnx
<radixzz> what kind of problem you have angelica?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b torshido!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<captaintrips> amarok? no clue. lol
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: click the enable this connection combobox
<DiGiT79> captaintrips, np :)
<duck3y> gluttony: I am not to sure.
<chimby> seems like "ignore space after function names" in the ODBC driver doesn't work
<captaintrips> enable this connection box? i dont see that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ConstyXIV> fsckit: just write in a textfile, "#!/bin/bash"(newline)"(command)", or "gksudo (command)"
<ConstyXIV> the gksudo is if it needs sudo
<chimby> I have it checked and a query w/ space still fails....remove the space and it works. Anyone else experience this?
<fsckit> ConstyXIV, thanks, i'll try it
<captaintrips> iwlist scan found one, anything like netstumbler to continuously scan so i can position my anteanna?
<ConstyXIV> captaintrips: i think kismet is what youre looking for, but don't quote me on that
<dxdemetriou> ConstyXIV, I did the sage, but says to save the file again
<fsckit> ConstyXIV, actually, i already did but no quotes in it anywhere
<JasonFX> I finally got my wireless card drivers to work, and wireless assistant works perfectly. Except, when connecting to my router, when I enter my WEP, I always get connection failed. I try all the combinations available to me, i.e. checking/unchecking ASCII, choosing between OPEN and SHARED. I also have typed my password to my router with a "dash" after every four characters. My router is set to WPA-PSK (no server) password. If I disable the 
<captaintrips> ill check it out, airsnort keeps spamming errors at me. lol
<captaintrips> wlanctl-ng: Operation not supported
<captaintrips> lol
<Michael__> My modem is not recognized at all in Ubuntu.
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: when you clicked your wireless connection and clicked properties did it bring up another dialog "Settings for the interface"
<Siph0n> has anyone tried to install the 7.04 desktop ubuntu edition, and when it came up the screen was all messed up? like frozen.....
<nemezis> hello, live feisty starts fine and it installs perfectly, but on first boot, right after Grub it shows some error messages like "udevd_event[1951]  run_program '/sbin/modprobe' and stalls
<captaintrips> dunno what the title is, i have transparent title bars, just has a check box that says enable roaming mode
<captaintrips> afk
<hume> i want to try my new tv-tuner card (analog) - is there a simpler program than myth to do that?
<Michael__> Siphon: FWIW, I had that -- try the alternate CD.
<Siph0n> ok thx michael
<aubade> Anyone here knowledgeable about ext3 and reservation blocks?
<LjL> !info zapping | hume
<captaintrips> back
<ubotu> hume: zapping: television viewer for the GNOME environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-3ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 963 kB, installed size 2536 kB
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: disable roaming mode
<hume> thx
<captaintrips> yes, but then it wants a ssid, which i dont have at the moment\
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: Where it says network name it should scan from there
<JasonFX> i guess i'm on my own :(
<dyrne> ?
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: it should be a dropdown menu when you click it
<bXi> how do i disable the  behaviour when i type ' s
<zeroflag> I tried 2 german mirrors for 7.04, both lacking the files. is there something wrong or am I just having bad luck?
<zeroflag> ok...
<zeroflag> I know what's wrong...
<zeroflag> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/http%3A%2F%2Fftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de%2Fpub%2FMirrors%2Freleases.ubuntu.com%2Ffeisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<zeroflag> that's the URL I'm being sent to...
<vdavid23> Can anyone help me find the correct version of ubuntu to use with my server? I already downloaded this version ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso and it locks up my server. I also downloaded this version ubuntu-7.04-server-amd64.iso and it says I need the 32 bit server edition???
<nemezis> how can I downgrade the kernel version on system installed on partition that doesn't boot and on which I can access via Live cd when I chroot to it
<Zelda> hello everyone
<tag> vdavid23: well it seems you have a 32 bit processor, so the 64 bit builds wouldn't work for you then.
<rpedro__> !grub > nemezis
<UnluckyMike> captaintrips: did you figure it out
<Jay2> how do i format a partition?
<rpedro__> nemezis: read the private message from ubotu.
<nickweb> hey guys, im really stuck with apt-get.. im getting a constant error about a libdivx package thats screwing things up... packages libdivxdecore0 libdivxencore0
<vdavid23> So what version do I need and where to get it? I tired the i386 version and it installs so far and then locks up the server?
<cables> Does Add/Remove show packages that aren't in the enabled repositories? If I don't have Universe enabled, will Add/Remove still show packages from there when I select "all available applications"?
<nickweb> i cant run apt-get because it says theres a rpoblem with those.
<nickweb> if i run apt-get instal -f it throws up errors
<vox754> vdavid23, you need the i386 one, you just need to make it work... that's it. Good luck with that, since I lack experience.
<duck3y> Jay2: mkfs
<nickweb> I've tried deleting the /var/cache/apt/archive of the packages, and in the /usr/bin/ .so files relating to it, but apt-get always exits with an error code of (1)
<vdavid23> Do you know of any other links for this ISO? I think the one I am using is corrupt?
<nemezis> rpedro__: I have Grub, but I get this problem
<nemezis> how can I downgrade the kernel version on system installed on partition that doesn't boot and on which I can access via Live cd when I chroot to it
<nemezis> rpedro__: hello, live feisty starts fine and it installs perfectly, but on first boot, right after Grub it shows some error messages like "udevd_event[1951]  run_program '/sbin/modprobe' and stalls
<mdasilva> confidential
<wysiwyg> hihi
<wysiwyg> how do i instal tcl in ubuntu?
<wysiwyg> install*
<duck3y> wysiwyg: Synaptic?
<wysiwyg> doesnt helps
<timewriter> anyone knows about the Jmicron sata controller of Intel P965 chipset ?
<wysiwyg> i write tcl
<timewriter> i mean , i dont know how to set it up
<timewriter> ahci mode or ide
<wysiwyg> and no usefull options appear
<doxid> Hi, i am just curious. How do i change the "max resolution" in the tool "Screen Resolution" in ubuntu.
<Nu11> I just installed ubuntu-server.  Grub won't boot, it just crashes, but thats not really the problem right now.  I booted it with the install disk to try to fix the boot loader, but apparently there is something else thats causing problems.  Whenever I try to install anything, I get the error "Unknown terminal: bterm; Check the TERM environment variable...."  it's set corretly, so I don't know what's wrong.  Any ideas?
<timewriter> !tck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: what do you need to know about it
<timewriter> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duck3y> wysiwyg: Trying browsing the ubuntu package repository for what you want
<cables> Why doesn't Add/Remove (gnome-app-install) autoremove unused dependencies?
<s_spiff> anyone having this peculiar problem with beryl, where it draws empty black windows instead of the GUi..like when I open rythmbox, i get a black space with only its window borders..
<timewriter> UnluckyMike , there are 3 option on bios
<wysiwyg> i tried
<captaintrips> afk a biut mike, friend is using the comp
<cables> !effects | s_spiff
<ubotu> s_spiff: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<timewriter> raid , ahci or ide mode
<wysiwyg> (feisty here)
<timewriter> and i dont know which option should i choose between ahci and ide
<timewriter> i dont use raid so its excluded
<Sodki> hello, is it possible to run the ubuntu livecd in command line mode only?
<cables> Sodki, I asked that recently and was told no.
<wysiwyg> duck3y, how do i do that?
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: the jmicron controller is doo-doo, for some reason mine only runs the ide for boot devices
<|ericsson|> Sodki: shouldn't CTRL+ALT+F1 work?
<wndrslave> hi folks, i've spent some time researching and setting up networking and hosts on my newly installed fiesty server but wone thing i can't seem to figure out is how to get it so the box is available over the network via it's subdomain name (i.e. my box is named tomithy but i can only access it via it's fill domain name tomithy.mydomain.com etc) thanks in advance if you can give me any info on this
<Sodki> cables, thank you
<timewriter> then ill leave it like it is
<timewriter> ide mode
<cables> |ericsson|, Sodki, that will work, but X will still start.
<Sodki> |ericsson|, that costs memory, wich I don't have
<duck3y> wysiwyg: packages.ubuntu.com
<Sodki> RAM, i mean
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: however you CAN change it by hitting F8 at startup
<doxid> How do i change the max resolution in the tool "Screen Resolution" in ubuntu. I have set the highest res to 1680x1050 but it dosn't show in the GUI tool "Screen resolution"
<timewriter> i know
<timewriter> i dont know the difference tho
<|ericsson|> Sodki: Then I wouldn't know, never used Live CD's
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: what do you mean
<ibbuntu> I have ubuntu feisty on amd64, my soundcard is onboard on my motherboard and is: Audio device: ALi Corporation High Definition Audio/AC'97 Host Controller (rev 02). I had sound working in Edgy, but since I have upgraded I have no sound.
<timewriter> i mean what ahci does
<timewriter> and what ide does
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: what kind of devices are you using?
<|ericsson|> !sound | ibbuntu
<ubotu> ibbuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<timewriter> 2 sata hdd`s
<timewriter> and 1 sata dvd-rom
<Stormx2> Okay. I need a hand. First up, how can I check which disk grub is installed on? (stage 1, not /boot)
<timewriter> and ocassionally 1 ide hdd
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: sata hard dive whould show up as sata
<timewriter> they wont :)
<timewriter> they appear as ide
<mario> hi
<Michael__> I am uttterly confused and need help installing a modem
<cables> Can anyone explain the /dev/hda --> /dev/sda switch when going to Beryl?
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: a workaround for it would be remove all drives and install OS to the drive, then plug your drives back in
<mario> can somebody please help me?
<mario> my 3d games don't work at all
<psusi> cables: you mean when going to feisty?
<apokryphos> mario: no!
<cables> psusi, yeah
<erUSUL> cables: nothing to do with beryl
<psusi> cables: new kernel driver
<timewriter> i mean , in bios , UnluckyMike
<cables> erUSUL, I didn't say it had anything to do with Beryl.
<timewriter> in bios , my sata drives appear as ide primary and secondary masters
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: try updating your bis
<x386> hi *
<UnluckyMike> *bios
<cables> erUSUL, sorry, i did
<x386> i have one problem with LOCALE... Anybody knows something about this?
<cables> erUSUL, brain typo there (braino?)
<gluttony> does anyone know a good .rar opener?
<timewriter> i did :)
<timewriter> there is something different
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: is it an asus board
<DiGiT79> gluttony, unrar ? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/torshido!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<erUSUL> cables: ;)
<timewriter> i mean under the IDE bus , i have 2 sata bus
<timewriter> 8 and 9
<timewriter> its ABit AB9
<cables> psusi, why did they change drivers? It's resulted in my HD clacking loudly on shutdown, as if I had just pulled the power.
<fiXXXerMet> What could cause ubuntu to transfer files from a windows 2000 machine very slowly?  A 267MB file is taking over 3 hours at 100MB/s
<doxid> does anyone know how to add higer resolutions to the GUI "screen resolution"?
<psusi> cables: huh?  clacking?
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: you said your sata driver were showing up as ide?
<timewriter> yes
<erUSUL> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> if i use any of the first 4 sata bus
<erUSUL> !sata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: that sounds fishy, you probally need to contact abit
<timewriter> but if i use one of those 2 under the IDE bus , is different
<erUSUL> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> :)
<x386> Anybody knows something about locale? I get
<x386> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<cables> psusi, it makes a noise
<timewriter> well , the mb runs flawless
<timewriter> its just weird
<timewriter> and this is why i wanted to know
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: i have nothing but problems with the jmicron, definatly contact abit
<timewriter> whats ahci mode
<wysiwyg> finally i installed tcl8.3 using apt-cache search and apt-get install
<timewriter> well UnluckyMike , the jmicron controller comes with any MB with Intel P965 chipset
<psusi> cables: well that's just strange...
<Nergar> i'm trying to run frostwire but it says i don't have java but i have sun-java6-jre
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: i don't know, what ahci is, but google does...
<dustin> I installed easyubuntu and I got the configurations installed to run codecs to play dvds and stuff but when i try to install the the stuff to run java and embeded video in firefox it says i have broken packages and stuff that needs to be fixed but when i open synaptic it says i have no broken packages so why can't i install this stuff
<cables> psusi, yeah... I didn't have that in Edgy and I don't have that in Windows
<timewriter> UnluckyMike i know that googles does , but im not an such a good english speaker
<timewriter> and those technical data are jibberish sometimes
<Michael__> Gluttony, check here for rar http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-rar-archiver-rar
<assasukasse> i want to use capifax to send a fax, what file type should i use?
<UnluckyMike> timewriter: advanced host controller insterface. The specification includes a description of the hardware/software interface between system software and the host controller hardware.
<timewriter> and what it does , more specific ?
<timewriter> whats the difference between setting it up on IDE mode , or on AHCI mode
<MFen> Can anyone recommend a _good_ RSS reader?
<UnluckyMike> im guessing it just tells it how to communicate
<gluttony> Michael__: thanks
<MrMcFood> firefox live bookmarks >=D
<MFen> i've tried liferea and it just crashes constantly
<MFen> i ran it for 5 minutes and crashed it 5 times
<timewriter> well , ill leave it like it is
<timewriter> as long as everything runs smooth
<UnluckyMike> ide mode would be for IDE based hard drives, ahci isprobally your sata
<xijio> what is the app that you run 'make install' in that watches all the files that are installed and makes a .deb for easy uninstallation later
<MrMcFood> checkinstall?
<xijio> thats the one, thanks MrMcFood
<doxid> please, anyone know if there is any way to change the maximum resolution in the GUI "screen resolution" or if there is any way at all to change the resolution in ubuntu. xorg.conf dosn't seam to help.
<timewriter> uhm
<xijio> doxid: xrandr will tell you available resolutions
<MrMcFood> i had that problem. now i use an unsupported graphics driver, but it lets me change now
<doxid> thank you! :D
<xijio> doxid: if the one you want isn't in there you need to add a modeline to your xorg.conf
<MrMcFood> i used to have a modeline, but it wasn't right for my computer
<Sodki> MFen, I also use liferea
<rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<MFen> Sodki: it doesn't crash on you constantly?
<MrMcFood> gotta make apt finish what it was doing. it's really irritating like that
<doxid> xrandr says that 1024 is the maximum xijio, but i know the driver supports even higher (up to 2k). is there any way to see what driver i am useing? just to see that i am using the correct one, or any way to change the max resolution above recomended.
<nicx2> ake[2] : *** [/home/smallville/Junk/qc-usb-0.6.5/qc-driver.o]  Error 1
<nicx2> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/smallville/Junk/qc-usb-0.6.5]  Error 2
<nicx2> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic'
<nicx2> make: *** [quickcam.ko]  Error 2
<Sodki> MFen, i don't remember liferea crashing ever
<nicx2> what the problem? :\
<MFen> Sodki: well, it's completely unusable for me
<rogue780> doxid, does your monitor support higher though?
<Sodki> MFen, check out gnomefiles.org
<MrMcFood> nicx2, are you trying to make?..
<nicx2> yep
<Sodki> MFen, try to find a RSS reader there
<nicx2> i type the comand
<nicx2> make all
<MrMcFood> do you have the build-essential package? i hear that helps a lot.
<doxid> yes rogue700,  2weeks ago (befor a fresh reinstall of the latest ubuntu) i was using 1680x1050
<densin> I live with slow bw network, how anyway that many ubuntu desktop  could share apti-get bw ?
<compengi> nicx2, what are you trying to compile?
<rogue780> ok. doxid pastebin me your xorg.conf file please
<nicx2> the logitech
<nicx2> driver for linux
<nicx2> open driver.
<nicx2> http://qce-ga.sourceforge.net/
<Hoag> Hi. My keyboard is acting like it's changed layout, but I can't figure out what I've done/how to switch it back. Is there a key combo I may have pressed?
<MFen> Sodki: thanks, i'll look
<rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<gluttony> Michael__: im getting this error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gluttony> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<ProN00b> how do i deactivate a service ?
<Sodki> densin, just move the files around
<MrMcFood> i meant for building :/
<sgtmattbaker> hello I installed Feisty as a command line system on my old PC.. how do I install X and a light window manager to where I can get some basic GUI on it (for web browsing)
<densin> Sodki: which file?
<MrMcFood> since, make gives errors, you say?
<rogue780> does anyone know how to get beryl or compiz to work with ati graphics?
<Sodki> densin, the deb files
<gluttony> on a differnt note, im having sound problems. ive had them with every type on linux i have used. every single sound that goes through my speakers has a heavy level of static over it that is extremly anoying
<densin> Sodki: it very hard due ,may be many many package redundancy check to make manully?
<Hoag> Why has my keyboard layout changed? How do I sort it?
<andrewCap> how do i upgrade to 7?
<MrMcFood> i can't handle this channel :P
<fangorious> I'm using amarok under gnome, and it doesn't seem to be responding to the multimedia keys (play/pause, stop, next). the keys work fine in rhythmbox, and i went into amarok's settings and it correctly captured the keystrokes. it just doesn't respond to them
<assasukasse> how can i convert a jpeg to a tiff file from command line
<sgtmattbaker> andrewCap: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<josh__> anyone here know how to create a default administrator account on the ejabberd server?
<sgtmattbaker> hello I installed Feisty as a command line system on my old PC.. how do I install X and a light window manager to where I can get some basic GUI on it (for web browsing)
<andrewCap> sgtmattbaker, thanks
<fangorious> MrMcFood: do you want this channel?
<sgtmattbaker> andrewCap: although I would not recomedn it
<sn0> gluttony i managed to remove the static from my right speaker by lowering the pcm mixer to 75%
<andrewCap> ...
<andrewCap> how would you recommend?
<densin> should separate channel to ubuntu-desktop-problem -system-problem -..etc ?
<sgtmattbaker> andrewCap: upgrading generally borks installs.
<sn0> there is a comprehensive sound troubleshooting guide on the ubuntuforums, i suggest you check it out
<sn0> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Michael__> gluttony: Do you have any instances of Synaptic open?
<kbrooks> ping.
<andrewCap> k thanks
<gluttony> the only time the static stops it when i take pcm all the way down and nothing is heard then
<EhPrettyEasy> Woah, how many ppl is here?
<rogue780> doxid, you still with us?
<gluttony> Michael__: i did, could that be it?
<fangorious> EhPrettyEasy: 1282
<EhPrettyEasy> :O
<MenZa> how would I chmod a file to only allow root to view it?
<fangorious> 1281
<fangorious> 1280
<x0x> HeLLooo Bhai Bonera !
<x0x> hey guys
<EhPrettyEasy> fangorious, which one is better, XP or Ubuntu?
<EhPrettyEasy> My Ubuntu Live CD arrived today
<Michael__> possibly...though I am a newbie myself...having problems with my modem
<fangorious> EhPrettyEasy: ubuntu
<x0x> EhPrettyEasy ubuntu
<EhPrettyEasy> Its hard to use
<Woodrag> Any Acer Aspire Laptop owner on this channel? I am one but i am looking for some support to get my sound running...
<afflux> hasn't there been a script for pasting some output to a nopaste-service?
<MenZa> Nah, you just need to learn the basics of it, EhPrettyEasy :)
<x0x> EhPrettyEasy nope its really easy to use
<fangorious> EhPrettyEasy: seems easy to me, is your hardware supported?
<CheshireViking> EhPrettyEasy, it gets easier the more you use it
<MenZa> !someone | Woodrag
<ubotu> Woodrag: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kbrooks> EhPrettyEasy, ubuntu, maybe ##windows ca n give you objective debates.
<EhPrettyEasy> Hmh
<doxid> <rogue780> Yes, i pasted the xorg.conf in a PM
<MenZa> So, chmod to only allow root to view the file--how :/?
<x0x> is it possible to connect gprs via nokia 6630 datacable????
<doxid> but i'll try somthing :) *reboot*
<Michael__> gluttony: Let me know if that helps
<bitmess> How can I troubleshoot Gnome freezing?
<fangorious> MenZa: sudo chown root.root file; sudo chmod g-rwx,o-rwx file
<EhPrettyEasy> How do I get my XP back if I install Ubuntu?
<moparisthebest> does anyone know if there is any overhead in using symbolic links to folders? as in does it run any slower if I access a file through a symbolic link instead of directly?
<EhPrettyEasy> Or is it possible to have Ubuntu and Xp
<MenZa> thanks, fangorious
<x0x> EhPrettyEasy use mutibot
<ward__> if i try to run full screen opengll (anything) my screen goes black and i can only see my mouse, any suggestions?
<ProN00b> EhPrettyEasy, just select it in the boot manager
<skipper>  who
<gluttony> Michael__: add/remove is synaptic right?
<x0x> yes it is EhPrettyEasy
<fangorious> EhPrettyEasy: the default install should setup dual-boot, so you can pick either when you turn on, or reboot, your computer
<EhPrettyEasy> I want to have 2 OS
<EhPrettyEasy> Ok
<ProN00b> can anyone tell me how to have certain services not startup by default ?
<x0x> is it possible to connect gprs via nokia 6630 datacable?????
<MenZa> !repeat | x0x
<ubotu> x0x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bXi> how can i disable the  behaviour when i type 's
<sgtmattbaker> ProNoob: preferences > sessions
<EhPrettyEasy> The command line commands are different in Ubuntu, I was used to the commands in XP
<Michael__> Gluttony, please clarify:  Are you trying to installl through Synaptic or terminal (command line)?
<fangorious> x0x: probably depends more on the phone than ubuntu, if the phone supports being a DUN devkice via the datacable, you should be able to configure it as a modem. but i have experience with that so i can't be of any specific help
<EhPrettyEasy> No I'm not trying to install.
<EhPrettyEasy> I just ran the Live CD, the commands are different
<fangorious> EhPrettyEasy: ubuntu tries to not require command line for using/administering the system
<fangorious> EhPrettyEasy: but unix shells are for more powerful than windows shells
<EhPrettyEasy> I need the terminal
<x0x> fangorious oh ok but what is dun devkice?
<gluttony> Michael__: i was using Applications>Add/Remove. i was wondering if it was the same as Synaptic
<x0x> oh
<ward__> if i try to run full screen opengl (anything) my screen goes black and i can only see my mouse, any suggestions?
<fangorious> Dial-Up Networking
<x0x> its dun device is supported :D
<fangorious> gluttony: no, that's gnome-app-install
<rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<x0x> i am connected internet via it
<CheshireViking> EhPrettyEasy, the commands will be different, its two different languages, it'd be like you comparing Windows and CP/M
<Zelda> how do I setup all the buttons on my mouse so that I can use them?
<rogue780> EhPrettyEasy, what do you want to do?
<gluttony> Michael__: ok, then according to fangorious, i was not in synaptic
<EhPrettyEasy> I want to have the same "net" commands in Ubuntu what I have in XP
<fangorious> Zelda: you mean thumb buttons or a scroll wheel?
<EhPrettyEasy> But they're different.
<Michael__> Gluttony: no they are different, but you should only use one or the other or you will get errors if both are open at the same time
<anty> I need help: I changed the password of my user (passwd username) and when I log in now (in shell), I only see "$", not the usual username@server~$. I also can't see in what directory I am. How can I fix this?
<bitmess> At least Windows has system restore so that when u screw up you can always restore it
<Hoag> Why do I need to press some keys twice to make the character appear?
<Hoag> Eg  and 
<fangorious> gluttony: Michael's right about one at a time, just like you can't use command-line apt while either synaptic or add/remove is open
<LjL> bXi: by using an US layout instead of an US intl layout
<Zelda> fangorious: no the scroll wheel works. I have a logitech mx518 gamers mouse. I have like 5 other buttons on the mouse that I cant use. I would like to use them.
<gluttony> ok. thanks
<bXi> ah
<bXi> Hoag: i think ljl just answered our question
<|ericsson|> bitmess: yes, that's where all the viruses gets stuck as well..
<Michael__> EhPrettyEasy:  Good Ubuntu uninstall information is here -- http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p18.htm
<fsckr> can someone by any chance tell me what program it is or how to have your terminal your actual desktop without the titlebars and everything?
<EhPrettyEasy> Why would I want to uninstall it when I havn't even installed it?
<Hoag> LjL and bXi: Excellent! Thank you both, then. :P
<fangorious> Zelda: I got my thumb buttons to work adding this to the mouse device section of xorg.conf: "Option" "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 6 7"
<chimby> anyone know how to pass command line options to the ubuntu mysql start script
<gluttony> one of my friends said it might be an unsupported sound card that is causing the static.
<Zelda> fangorious: and that will give you 7 buttons?
<bXi> woot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bitmess> ericsssson: Actually, I wanted you to tell me how to restore my Gnome back to opperational :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-152-241-9.dsl.snantx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<bXi> now i can finally start coding :P
<fangorious> Zelda: yeah, the usual zaxismapping for scroll, and the button mapping lets me use the two thumb buttons for forward/back in my browser
<bitmess> ericsson: Actually, I wanted you to tell me how to restore my Gnome back to opperational :)
<CheshireViking> at least they're going down slowly
<[GuS] > lol skipper...
<rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<|ericsson|> bitmess: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and figers crossed? ;)
<Zelda> fangorious: actually i have 8 buttons that I can use, but I use 4 mostly.
<Michael__> EhPrettyEasy  -- but be warned: When ununstalling Ubuntu you need to replace the GRUB boot loader that gets installed.
<|ericsson|> fi*n*gers
<bitmess> ericsson: Thank You!
<rogue780> bitmess, use aptitude....it might not have super cow powers, but I think it's better than apt-get
<fangorious> Zelda: firefox, doesn't seem to work in nautilus. i think that needs imwheel, been a while since i messed with it
<The-Doc> yoo
<posingaspopular> nalioth: ping
<Zelda> fangorious: yeah thats the buttons I would like to use. to navigate forward and backward
<fangorious> Zelda: well give that buttonmapping line a try
<nalioth> posingaspopular: pong
<posingaspopular> hey nixternal told me to hit you up about an idea i had
<kbrooks> posingaspopular, what is the idea
<Zelda> fangorious: I will thanks. Thats the buttons I use the most. The thumb navigating button and obviously the left & right click and the scroll-wheel
<posingaspopular> about possibly creating an official '#ubunutu-" chan specifically for mac users
<posingaspopular> where they could go for help and all that jazz
<bitmess> rogue780: so sudo aptitude-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<rogue780> bitmess, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<d1c0> necesito ayuda
<bitmess> rogue780: thanks!
<rogue780> np
<posingaspopular> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<x0x> !bd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> nalioth: i understand that is your area of coordination for the ubuntu projet
<posingaspopular> or that is my understanding,unless im wrong
<emiel_> .
<philc> I want to keep a copy of a 300G hard drive I have. I've used raid in the past, but it's a pain to have to worry about the raid card's drivers, setting it up, rebuilding the raid when a hard drive fails, etc. I want something simple. Would buying 2 hard drives and just rsyncing one to the other be an ok solution?
<philc> doesn't rsync put a lot of read/write traffic on the disks?
<pmorrison> Hey everyone. I have a MS Wireless Mouse 4000, that seems to mostly work great with Ubuntu. The Only issue is that there is one thumb button on the left side that does not work. Does anyone know how I could get that button working and assign it to different tasks? In windows with the MS drivers it creates a magnification box, but not interested in that.
<philc> (rsync daily)
<StaticDrifter> Hello
<StaticDrifter> I'm looking for a little help with ubuntu
<psusi> the down side to rsync is that if the master drive fails, you still crash, and loose data since the last rsync
<posingaspopular> StaticDrifter: what's the isse?
<budluva> if im on a fairly newer laptop with an ati card could someone suggest to me whether i should go with beryl or compiz as a composite manager? im running kubuntu 7.04
<StaticDrifter> Well, I'm new.  Trying to use the live cd and after it finishes loading I get a black screen.
<nosbourg> hi all
<nosbourg> can anyone help with sound in feisty?
<posingaspopular> budluva: that's a question you should ask in #ubuntu-effects
<psusi> StaticDrifter: 7.04?  32 bit or 64?
<posingaspopular> and only because i dontknow the answe
<StaticDrifter> I've tried both.
<posingaspopular> nosbourg: waht's wrong with your sound?
<StaticDrifter> I have an amd64 though
<pmorrison> Well, one last shout out for help before I give up for the day. Anyone able to help getting the thumb button to work on a MS wireless notebook mouse?
<nosbourg> well posin
<leroi_> hey guys i have a laptop and i just got a 22" monitor for it and i need to know how to set it up to where i can make its resolution different than the res on my laptop screen
<nalioth> posingaspopular: check your server window
<nosbourg> ive got an x-fi soundcard and the onboard ac97
<no-use> Hi, I changed from gentoo to ubuntu and kept my /home folder completly. Now when I want to run for example wine from a terminal I get everytime: No such file or folder. (It's installed for sure) I got the feeling this is some PATH or other configuration leftover from my gentoo, but I can't seem to find it. Any ideas?
<posingaspopular> nalioth: i did, but i messed up that invitation
<nosbourg> but my system only recognise the x-fi
<nalioth> posingaspopular: you don't need one
<posingaspopular> nalioth: i am so confused
<StaticDrifter> /w
<wepeel> hi, how do I use MD5SUMS to check my download of 7.04?
<nosbourg> anyone has problem with feisty sound?
<phy3> run the cd, it has integrity check on the menu
<Neil-> my sound is a bit crackly in X games such as tux racer
<Neil-> music is fine - any ideas?
<amki> wepeel: use md5sum filename in a terminal
<nosbourg> when i boot from the livecd
<nosbourg> i dont have sound
<amki> wepeel: and compare to the online md5
<nosbourg> no such device
<dmhouse> Hey there. Anyone got any tips for enabling the Win key to do something useful? It doesn't seem to be recognised by anything. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19159/ is the output from xev when I press it.
<pablo-uy-mvd> hi! i need verbose logging of my dhcp server how can i do it? im usign ubuntu 7.04
<StaticDrifter> 7.04 and 64
<leroi_> anyone have any experience using another monitor with a laptop in here?
<nosbourg> any ideas?
<bullgard4> How to obtain the version number of the installed DBUS?
<nosbourg> ive got an x-fi and the ac97 onboard
<nosbourg> but feisty dont detect ac97
<nosbourg> any idea
<no-use> bullgard4: dbus-daemon --version
<wepeel> Thank you, amki
<andreamordini> hallo
<graft> nosbourg: how do you know it's not detected?
<nosbourg> algun amigo de la peninsula
<andreamordini> i need help. how can i configure ekiga to run with voipbuster?
<asherZ> helo
<asherZ> hello*
<no-use> Hi, I changed from gentoo to ubuntu and kept my /home folder completly. Now when I want to run for example wine from a terminal I get everytime: No such file or folder. (It's installed for sure) I got the feeling this is some PATH or other configuration leftover from my gentoo, but I can't seem to find it. Any ideas?
<lbawinowns> Panelprogram for network management could not find some neccesary resources. Can not continue
<graft> no-use: type 'which wine' in the shell
<bullgard4> no-use: Thank you very much.
<lbawinowns> I get that when logging in and some icons and images are not working, any1 know what to do?
<nosbourg> graft
<StaticDrifter> /cmdllist
<chrisj303> a
<nosbourg> graft are you?
<graft> nosbourg: ?
<nosbourg> yeah in private
<no-use> graft: I get /usr/bin/wine, but if I do /usr/bin/wine to execute it even then I get no such file or directory
<graft> no-use: ls -al /usr/bin/wine?
<chrisj303> Hi, does anybody know if there is an apple-intel specific ubuntu IRC channel?
<psusi> StaticDrifter: try editing the kernel boot parameters and changing the splash option to nosplash
<no-use> graft: it's executable for everyone
<gonnaeatthat> chris try /list
<nosbourg> lspci only detec the x-fi soundcard
<nosbourg> graft
<gonnaeatthat> i dont know of any off the top of my head
<graft> no-use: does it actually run?
<Answer> Is there any resolution to "WEP key for wireless takes only uppercase"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/30596
<dyrne>  /quit
<dyrne> hmm
<nosbourg> ?
<krbrowning> I'm following a guide to installing Adobe Photoshop CS2 in Ubuntu. The guide says I need to convert  a file to the default character set of my Ubuntu install. How do i find my default character set?
<no-use> graft: no i can tab completly to the file but when i hit enter only no such file or directory comes up
<WesLappy> What is command/program responcible for what runs on startup? I know ifup/down but I want to disable eth0 from running on startup and enable another.
<graft> no-use: can you run scripts from within your directory?
<nosbourg> graft
<graft> nosbourg: can you ask a question or what?
<Answer> WesLappy: in /etc/network/interfaces,  remote the section "auto eth0" and it will not startup automatically
<nosbourg> i dont have sound on feisty
<robbiev> hey all, I've installed feisty on my inspiron 8200 and the pcmcia ports no longer work. Any ideas?
<nosbourg> because feisty dont detect the onboard card
<graft> nosbourg: okay, so try typing 'aplay -l' in the shell and see what it says
<no-use> graft: yes i ca,
<no-use> can*
<gluttony> does anyone else have any ideas about the static problem
<nosbourg> ok wait a second
<WesLappy> Answer: how to I add/remove scripts from the init.d process?
<tam> can anyone point me in the correct direction of a plugin for firefox that auto completes fields/auto-complete forms?
<mike__> help
<mike__> oops
<nosbourg> no such device
<RedACE> I have a USB key which has 2 partitions, one of which is encrypted and only a special windows program can open it. I'd like to just format the whole thing, but when I do sudo fdisk /dev/sdb I get You will not be able to write the partition table.
<Answer> WesLappy: look in /etc/rcS.d
<gonnaeatthat> redace boot windows
<gonnaeatthat> format using the software
<RedACE> I don't have windows
<nosbourg> graft
<gonnaeatthat> go to a neighbors or friends house
<RedACE> any other options?
<Emiel`> tam: http://dougal.gunters.org/blog/2004/12/15/firefox-inline-autocomplete
<Emiel`> abount 10 seconds using google, eh ;)
<graft> nosbourg: what's your chipset?
<nosbourg> an intel
<nosbourg> p4p800 deluxe asus
<tam> Emiel`: believe me pal. i've done a lot of googling for a decent one
<no-use> graft: any other ideas?
<Chetwin> I'm unable to watch streaming video with totem's plugin
<Chetwin> Any help?
<Karark|away> are there any system benchmark programs?
<graft> no-use: thinking. kinda stumped. echo $PATH and paste it?
<StaticDrifter> I'm brand new to linux.  I've been trying to run the live cd but after loading it goes to a black screen.  The version is 7.04 and it's the same with 32 or 64.  nvidia 7900 is the gpu I'm using.  Any ideas?
<no-use> graft: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games looks quite normal
<nosbourg> graft the livecd cant detect too
<graft> no-use: yeh. also if you give it the full path and it still doesn't work, that's not good
<no-use> graft: idd, it's very weird
<graft> no-use: um, wine doesn't link to /etc/alternatives, does it?
<nosbourg> any idea graft
<nosbourg> ?
<StaticDrifter> /channel #ubuntuhelp
<graft> nosbourg: thinking, hold on
<nosbourg> ok
<no-use> graft: how can I check that?
<nosbourg> thanks
<Yarrod> hello
<graft> no-use: ls -l will show if it is a symbolic link
<hwMoD> My wireless connection (pcmcia card through ndiswrapper) doesn't resume when I come back from standby, I have to disable-enable it in Network-manager for it to work - is there a way to automate this?
<no-use> graft: oh no, it's not
<graft> no-use: can you run anything in /usr/bin/?
<Flamekebab> Right, as I can't seem to find a more suitable channel, could anyone suggest how I might take two video files and stitch them together to run side by side, rather than one after the other?
<no-use> graft: yes, looks like it's only wine and cedega
<graft> no-use: is wine an ELM executable or a shell script? try doing 'less /usr/bin/wine'
<no-use> graft: when running cedega i get this  /usr/bin/cedega: 51: /usr/lib/transgaming_cedega/bin/python: not found
<graft> no-use: yeah, now i'm thinking that that 'no such file' is being reported by the wine process, not the shell itself
<no-use> graft: it's a binary
<graft> no-use: reinstall wine, eh?
<radwi1> hello guys
<crabgrass> howdy
<Guitrokr> does anyone wanna take a shot at helping me with my wireless?
<mysta> hey guys, whats the quickest way for me to see my mount points from the CLI???
<radwi1> less /etc/fstab
<Yarrod> hey Graft, if a app is unreachable through synaptic packager is it plain out unusable?
<Flamekebab> In that case, can anyone point me to where I might ask?
<concept10> most /etc/mtab
<graft> Yarrod: ? unreachable?
<sh00t1> just mount
<nosbourg> graft
<crabgrass> "users's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored. ... File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. ... "         how did this happen, and how do i fix it?
<graft> nosbourg: what model of p4p800 do you have?
<nosbourg> deluxe
<Falstius> mysta: mount (without arguements) shows what is mounted, cat /etc/fstab shows where things should be mounted (except auto stuff like USB drives)
<Yarrod> graft: cannot be found is search
<crabgrass> i know i need to use chmod or chown, but i'm unsure of the syntax, and man shown didn't help
<graft> Yarrod: um, what's the app? you might just be looking for the wrong name
<concept10> crabgrass, chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
* Flamekebab sighs
<cables> Does the Restricted Drivers Manager make a backup of xorg.conf before installing nVidia drivers?
<bulibasa> .
<crabgrass> concept10: i don't need to specify an owner?
<WesLappy> Is it possible to add a new user with a blank password so they are forced to create one on the initial login?
<aubade> Does Windows actually store its bootloader on the same partition as Winodws or hd0?
<Zelda> That Restricted Driver Manager works great
<rogue780> I'm having an problem with APT. I installed vmware-player an every time since when I try to use apt to install anything it tried to continue installing vmware. I've tried removing vmware and I get the same problem. I don't know what to do. the apt output is at http://www.pastebin.ca/471116 please help
<Guitrokr> a
<mysta> thx radwi1, concept10, and Falstius. never knew about mtab, its seems easier to read than fstab, which is what I'm use to
<Carcosa_> rogue: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Falstius> crabgrass: when I updated freevo awhile back, it changed the permissions of everything in my home directory and all the binary files on the system.  A broken package could do it (needless to say, I don't use Freevo anymore)
<sh00t1> good luck if it is an old nvidia card
<concept10> crabgrass, you may use chown for that
<Emiel`> can i expect problems when installing ubuntu on a 4gb usb disk instead of a hard disk?
<Carcosa_> rogue or if you dare: for i in `find vmware`; do rm $i; done
<graft> goo... nosbourg, does it load any sound modules at all?
<Carcosa_> but autoremove should do it
<eck> Emiel`: it should be fine
<Emiel`> ok
<Guitrokr> does anyone wanna give it a shot and help me with my wireless?
<psusi> aubade: where else would it put it if not on the hard disk?
<nosbourg> no graft
<sh00t1> is it with supend
<Emiel`> cos the hd controller in my laptop is broken, and fixing is is probably more expensive than buying a new laptop :(
<sh00t1> is it with suspend
<concept10> !anyone > Guitrokr
<radwi1> Guitrokr: what is your problem with it?
<graft> nosbourg: did you try just doing like, sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Guitrokr> i can see all my wireless networks but can't connect to any
<nosbourg> wait
<nosbourg> nothing happens
<Guitrokr> i've been trying everything, it tells me i have good strength on all of them, and they aren't encrypted
<aubade> psusi: Well, I wasn't sure it it would use the MBR (hd0) or the same partition as Windows.
<radwi1> Guitrork: do you use FF?
<Falstius> Emiel`: you're going to have trouble with grub i think
<Guitrokr> yes radwi1
<lichen> hey do you guys know why when i install the ndiswrapper-common and utils packages they don't actually install the ndiswrapper module?
<timewriter> anyone here experienced Intel Motheboard ?
<Yarrod> now i find out if beryl works :D
<eck> Falstius: it will be fine as long as the bios can see usb devices
<concept10> !anyone > timewriter
<aubade> timewriter: Intel-branded or using Intel chipsets?
<psusi> aubade: the windows mbr just loads the partition boot sector from whichever one is marked as active
<timewriter> intel branded
<aubade> Ah, alright.
<radwi1> Guitrork: with my case wifi works fine,
<Falstius> eck, really?  I'll have to try that.
<eck> Falstius: yeah, i've done it before
<khermans_> Ubuquity does not scan /dev/md0 on Feisty?
<Guitrokr> well i need help getting mine to work
<graft> nosbourg: if there's no error, the module might have loaded...
<Guitrokr> i've done so much work just to get the wireless networks to show up at all
<graft> nosbourg: type lsmod  | grep snd
<timewriter> what lsmod does
<timewriter> ?
<rankin_> one know of a good poker game for linux
<nosbourg> wait
<WesLappy> Is it possible to add a new user with a blank password so they are forced to create one on the initial login? Also, is there an easy way to create a default gnome layout for new users?
<rankin_> need help
<psusi> timewriter: lists the loaded kernel modules
<shaqiel> Guitrokr: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<timewriter> cheers
<Guitrokr> fiesty
<Guitrokr> all updated
<Falstius> Guitrokr: my too, and when it does finally connect, the machine gets a blue screen of death.  Thing works just fine in Linux though.
<stone_>  hey i am just starting with debian. is it ok that when i type 'netstat' in right column i have for example 'T5x3BisOz ' ??
<nosbourg> yeah
<nosbourg> a list of modules
<eck> WesLappy: i believe the tool to create a default layout is called sabayon
<nosbourg> intel ,ac97
<rankin_>  one know of a good poker game for linux HUMAN EDITION
<graft> nosbourg: okay... any sound?
<WesLappy> eck: thanks
<nosbourg> nop
<eck> WesLappy: and I think you can set the expiration of the password when you run the passwd command
<NobleCommerce> heres a simple question... how do i remove the help icon from my top panel?
<rankin_> RIGHT CLICK
<graft> nosbourg: fire up the alsamixer and see if you have volume set correctly
<graft> nosbourg: also do aplay -l again and see what it says
<NobleCommerce> rankin, that doesn't work
<Guitrokr> i have a dell card made by Broadcom
<Guitrokr> and the bcm43xx driver is loaded
<rankin_> CLICK REMOVIE FROM PANEL
<shaqiel> Guitrokr: and the nm-applet icon show up in systray?
<NobleCommerce> i can remove firefox or evolution that way, but the help icon just stares at me
<nosbourg> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nosbourg> graft
<rankin_> lol
<Guitrokr> i see all my normal wireless networks and get good signal strength, but when i try to connect it just tries for awhile then fails
<Falstius> rogue780: what kernel are you running?
<Guitrokr> yes it does
<rankin_> <NobleCommerce: right click - remove panel
<DivineMonkey> Anybody know how to clean up after a dist-upgrade? Got very limited space on laptop...
<NobleCommerce> then recreate the whole panel i guess?
<rankin_> if you want
<shaqiel> Guitrokr, what does syslog say?
<Guitrokr> i've tried connecting to these networks via NM and wifirador
<dyrne> DivineMonkey: /var/cache would be my first stop
<nosbourg> no such device
<eck> DivineMonkey: apt-get clean
<nosbourg> graft
<Guitrokr> where do i find syslog?
<DivineMonkey> Cool thanks :)
<graft> nosbourg: hrmrmrmm...
<WesLappy> eck: so I'd have to set a "default" password instead of just a blank.. let it expire and have them change it when they login then eh?
<lau> hello _o/
<Falstius> Guitrokr: unless you have moral objections, ndiswrapper will probably work better than the bcm43xx driver (I have a D600 with a similar card)
<lau> Which shell do you use for a POP3 only account on your system?
<graft> nosbourg: can you pastebin your output of lspci -v
<Guitrokr> apparently that is very hard to set up, or so i hear, but im pretty much a newb
<soundray> lau: set it to /bin/false to prevent interactive logins
<nosbourg> yep
<Guitrokr> im a quick learning newb, but a newb nonetheless
<lau> soundray: supa
<eck> WesLappy: it looks like you can use passwd -e to expire a password, which forces them to create a new one at the next login
<Falstius> Guitrokr: with clear instructions it is pretty simple.  The difficult part is locating the correct windows drivers.
<eck> WesLappy: so i guess you'd create a password and immediately expire it, so they need to set it as soon as they first log in
<Guitrokr> yeah i have no idea where to find the driver for this, i've checked the website
<nosbourg> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<nosbourg>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5P800-MX Mainboard
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<nosbourg>         Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M] 
<nosbourg>         Capabilities: [e4]  Vendor Specific Information
<nosbourg>         Capabilities: [a0]  AGP version 3.0
<Guitrokr> they don't even offer drivers
<nosbourg> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode] )
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 64
<nosbourg>         Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64
<nosbourg>         Memory behind bridge: e3900000-e79fffff
<lbawinowns> Someone knows why my rhytmbox aint loading in any music?
<nosbourg>         Prefetchable memory behind bridge: c3700000-e36fffff
<WesLappy> eck: yeah but they still need to know the original.. I can't just have a blank pw..
<nosbourg> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )
<nosbourg>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5P800-MX Mainboard
<lbawinowns> I installed the codecs...
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<nosbourg>         I/O ports at ef00 [size=32] 
<nosbourg> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )
<CheshireViking> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nosbourg>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5P800-MX Mainboard
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
<h4wk0> i give him ten seconds
<nosbourg>         I/O ports at ef20 [size=32] 
<h4wk0> :/
<nosbourg> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )
<soundray> nosbourg: STOP
<nosbourg>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5P800-MX Mainboard
<Falstius> Guitrokr: my wife has the laptop, I don't think I have a copy here.
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
<nosbourg>         I/O ports at ef40 [size=32] 
<graft> !pastebin | nosbourg
<nosbourg> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI] )
<nosbourg>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5P800-MX Mainboard
<ubotu> nosbourg: please see above
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<nosbourg>         I/O ports at ef80 [size=32] 
<nosbourg> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI] )
<sh00t1> lol
<eck> !ops
<graft> arrr
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<soundray> !ops | flood
<nosbourg>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5P800-MX Mainboard
<CheshireViking> !ops nosbourg
<ubotu> flood: please see above
<nosbourg>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<no-use> graft: found it. I was using the wineforamd64 guide on the wiki. But using the normal wine guide made it work. Strange thing.. Thanks for the help anyway!!!
<nosbourg>         Memory at effffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K] 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops nosbourg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosbourg>         Capabilities: [50]  Power Management version 2
<nosbourg>         Capabilities: [58]  Debug port
<rankin_> someone help me, how do i login to irc
<graft> that was my fault, sorry :(
<shaqiel> Guitrokr, join #ubuntu-za there is less traffic there
<doxid> when i try to run beryl in ubuntu together with gnome my screen whent a-wall on me. looked somthing very similar to this: http://pici.se/?p_3337XxhE  any ide why my screen whent like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<doxid> byt much much worse : /
<soundray> graft: happens. Do you know about pastebin?
<budluva> anyone here got c&c3 running in wine yet?
<woodwizzle> How do I get network-manager to use the ndiswrapper module instead of the rt2500 module that doesn't work?
<soundray> woodwizzle: blacklist the standard module, see private message
<soundray> !blacklist > woodwizzle
<luca> hi everyone
<graft> soundray: yeah, i do... but nosbourg didn't and i assumed he understood
<cotton> Can I have a ubuntu email address please??
<luca> can someone help me with a suspend script?
<d1c0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<soundray> graft: better to say it once too often ;)
<goblinz44> u-bung-2 have updated package like archlinux yet?
<soundray> !elaborate | luca
<ubotu> luca: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rever75> Hi I just installed Ubuntu Server and vmware-server on it. I also installed the mui. I cannot connect to the web interface from another ubuntu install. However, I cannot log in.
<rever75> Do I need to create vmware users?
<shaqiel> rever75,  what version of server?
<shirish> I'm having issues with debian-installer can anybody help?
<nosbourg> graft are you?
<rogue780> Falstius, 2.6.20-15-generic
<rever75> shaqiel, Feisty Server and the vmware from canonical
<usser> hm, does anyone know if wine for amd64 in the repo is actually a 64 bit package and not a hack?
<Tchaka> hello, anybody tried to install pidgin 2.0?
<Falstius> rogue780: your vmware problem looks like you're missing the vmware kernel modules.  You can do sudo apt-get remove vmware-player && sudo apt-get autoremove or just install the modules and use vmware.
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a gui app in gnome to replace individual icons?
<eck> Tchaka: i compiled it...
<rever75> shaqiel, Everything installed fine except vmware-mui. I used a patch from one of the ubuntu forum posts and then it started fine
<dmhouse> Where does System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts save to?
<soundray> usser: what repo did you find that in? Have you tried 'apt-cache show wine'?
<eck> dmhouse: i believe they are all stored in gconf
<dmhouse> eck: any idea whereabouts?
<eck> dmhouse: run gconf-editor to edit the settings
<rogue780> Falstius, apt-get remove doesn't work.
<bnlo87> does anyone know if a final version of pidgin has been released for ubuntu?
<shaqiel> rever75,  there is an issue with vmware drivers on feisty, far as I could tell you need to load vmware 6.0 beta
<usser> soundray: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com
<Falstius> rogue780: it refuses to remove vmware-player?
<yxairyggen> When I run "xinit -- :1" I've got "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.", how can I create a new X-server as my regular user, becuse I want to play quake in another display so I can chat and surf on the other. It have worked on other distros then ubuntu
<lbawinowns> Somone got that problem at login there comes an error message some network management failed to start and then you have a couple of icons being blank or showing something they shouldnt?
<rogue780> Falstius, http://www.pastebin.ca/471167
<nosbourg> graft sorry
<Tchaka> eck, i downloaded the .gz but when I extract it, I have a file with a unknow type
<soundray> usser: no amd64 packages in sight...
<louish> Hi All.  I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 and I'm having problems setting up vsftp to allow anonymous FTP user to read/write, could anyone help me out?  It's only for internal access, not web.  tia
<nosbourg> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19163/
<compengi> Tchaka, yeah i did
<compengi> Tchaka, it's so easy
<eck> Tchaka: what did you use to extract it? it should be something like: tar -xvzf pidgin-2.0.0.tar.gz
<nosbourg> anyone help me with sound in feisty
<nosbourg> ?
<usser> soundray: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/ sorry there's aamd64 package there for feisty
<Tchaka> eck, gunzip
<compengi> Tchaka, what problems you are facing?
<eck> Tchaka: you need to untar it as well
<shaqiel> rever75,  try https://register.vmware.com/content/beta/ws/download.html
<eck> Tchaka: the -z flag in tar will gunzip it as well as extract the tarball
<Falstius> rogue780:  can make a big terminal (otherwise the text gets cut off) and run and pastebin:  dpkg -l 'vmware*'
<rogue780> does anyone know where I can find the output from the bootmessages under the usplash?
<compengi> Tchaka, why not to right click and extract here?
<soundray> usser: downloading, will have a look
<dmhouse> eck: I've been digging around (using gconf-editor, and using a file browser before you pointed that out to me), but I can't seem to locate the keyboard shortcuts anywhere. Any idea whereabouts they'd be?
<plagiats> hi, since #debian states "this is not #ubuntu" I wondered, would #ubuntu state "this is not #debian" ?
<nosbourg> graft 
<rever75> shaqiel, That will not work. I am trying to install a server with vmware-server. So I can connect to the vmware machines from remote systems
<Tchaka> compengi, yes you are right
<rever75> shaqiel, Everything installed and started fine.
<rogue780> Falstius, that gives me a carrot prompt...what am I supposed to do?
<RedACE> plagiats: I doubt it, since #debian doesn't want noobs coming in. I don't think #ubuntu would have problems with non-noobs coming here.
<usser> soundray: never mind its the same 32bit package apparently depends on ia32
<Falstius> rogue780: you left off a '
<iShock> Is there a userbar generator program for linux?
<Falstius> hit ctrl-c and try again.
<graft> nosbourg: okay first you don't seem to have ac97 sound
<shaqiel> rever75,  did you create virtual drive or have direct disc access?
<soundray> usser: yes, the package list indicates that
<eck> dmhouse: apps > metacity > global_keybindings
<eck> (in gconf-editor)
<rever75> shaqiel, Yes
<nosbourg> aha
<LjL> plagiats, RedACE: no need to put it like that i think =) it's just i guess that, for some reason, many Ubuntu users assume they can just get help in #debian 'cause Ubuntu is based on Debian. anyway, welcome to the *Ubuntu* support channel ;-)
<graft> nosbourg: you have a soundblaster card
<soundray> usser: do you know about the chroot option?
<rogue780> indeed I did
<nosbourg> ac97 too
<nosbourg> onboard
<rever75> However I cannot connect to anything remotely
<usser> soundray: what? no, what about it?
<iShock> Is there a userbar generator program for linux?
<dmhouse> eck: perfect, thankyou! I didn't realise metacity was the name of something central to Gnome.
<rogue780> Falstius, http://www.pastebin.ca/471220
<plagiats> LjL : you don't get it. RedACE and I are trying to start a little flamewar here.. :)
<eck> dmhouse: yes, metacity is the window manager
<RedACE> LjL: Thanks! :)
<nosbourg> livecd detect it with the same command lspci -v
<entheo> does anyone know why when i try to run Qemu-img it says -bash: /usr/local/bin/qemu-img: No such file or directoryk, even though thats exactly where it is
<nosbourg> windows and edgy too
<foo>  hm, I copied a ton of files with cp -Rvv ... and, in the middle or  so, system crashed. Now, I'm doing an rsync with rsync -azv /here/ /there/ ... and I think it's overwriting the files. Is that normal?
<soundray> usser: to run inherently-32bit software on an amd64 arch system, set up a 32bit chroot environment. Ubotu has more, see private message
<RedACE> plagiats, I accept your apology.
<soundray> !chroot > usser
<iShock> Is there a userbar generator program for linux?
<LjL> plagiats: which is what i'd rather avoid :-)
<soundray> usser: it's more work than grafting 32bit libs in, but it's a cleaner solution.
<rogue780> entheo, because you run Qemu-img instead of qemu-img?
<nosbourg> is a realtek soundcard onboard
<graft> nosbourg: also it seems there's no linux driver for this card
<iShock> Is there a userbar generator program for linux?
<plagiats> ok, not a good time for fun I see
<nosbourg> yeah x-fi dont have linux driver no?
<entheo> nope, i tried even copied its name and pasted it and still it said that
<nosbourg> but in edgy ive got sound with the onboard card
<Markok765> I accidentally deleted the battery icon. How do i get it back?
<iShock> Is there a userbar generator program for linux?
<graft> nosbourg: ahh... okay so not even showing up on lspci? weird.
<nosbourg> yep
<rogue780> try sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/qemu-img then run it?
<Pelo> !sound > nosbourg  check your pm window for instructions on fixing your sound
<soundray> Markok765: right click the panel, select Add to panel, it's under System & Hardware
<vox754> plagiats, actually, that is nice for #ubuntu-offtopic, maybe you missed the channel.
<MyR> Markok765, on your panel?
<plagiats> Markok765: right click on the top panel > add control > look for battery
<iShock> Is there a userbar generator program for linux?
<plagiats> vox754: thanks for the tip
<iShock> !userbar > iShock
<rogue780> entheo, wait
<nosbourg> sorry pm windows?
<rogue780> entheo, you should be using /usr/bin/qemu-img
<rogue780> that's the one
<soundray> iShock: please explain what you mean
<nosbourg> im novice ;)
<Pelo> nosbourg, private message window, check the tabs at the or top of the chat window
<entheo> hmm
<iShock> soundray, like AmitySource Userbar Generator, I found some Windows ones, but I installed with Wine, I can't get it to work
<nosbourg> ok
<Markok765> soundray: I wantt the one that came when i installed ubuntu though
<entheo> well when i type in the command it goes there
<entheo> and it is in both places
<rogue780> right
<rogue780> the one in /usr/bin is the right one
<rogue780> it
<Falstius> rogue780: the models are installed strangely ... have you tried dpkg --purge vmware-player ?
<rogue780> is the one that works for me
<MFen> Can someone tell me how i can UN-flag a package as "automatically installed"?
<Raptor45> Firestarter has been blocking a whole lot of traffic on port 6881, but I've set up Deluge to use 14601... why is this? should I set it to allow that traffic through?
<soundray> iShock: it would help if you could say what a userbar is.
<iShock> Oh LOL :P
<nosbourg> graft any tip?
<Pelo> MFen,  do you mean in synaptic ? in the status display ?
<plagiats> ok good bye #ubuntu
<MFen> i have installed openoffice.org 2.2 official from the openoffice.org site (because ubuntu's packages are broken!) and now about half of those packages, installed manually, say "automatically installed" and it keeps offering to remove them
<rogue780> Falstius, doesn't work...it goes through the motions but it remains intact
<entheo> so should i type /usr/bin/qemu-img theimageandsize?
<goblinz44> archlinux has up2date packages
<iShock> soundray, http://www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/Make-A-Userbar-In-The-Gimp-9605-1.html <-- Look at the top for what says GIMP USER and has a GIMP pic thingk
<goblinz44> debian dont
<entheo> ah it works!
<goblinz44> u-bung-2 is on debian eh
<entheo> thank you rogue
<yxairyggen> Is there anybody here who knows how I get permissions for my regular user to start an X-server?
<MFen> Pelo: there's a bunch of openoffice packages that are in the "apt-get autoremove" list, and i want them out of there, because with them in there i can't use apt-get autoremove
<nosbourg> pelo
<Markok765> I would like the original batttery icon, that integrates into power preferencess. I'm on a laptop
<nosbourg> ive been search for the answer in all of the forums
<nosbourg> but without result
<rogue780> nosbourg, what's the issue?
<Pelo> MFen,  apt-get remove  package name
<nosbourg> its the last way an irc channel
<dyrne> Markok765: apt-cache search applet | grep battery maybe
<xjkx> i installed xubuntu and it doesnt boot, freezes on tsc clocksource installed, i tried boot options: nolapic, noacpi, vga=771, vga=normal, cevesa, e=true, no876, gdth=disable:y, and I cant boot, I have a semprom2600+, it freezes on "tsc timesource installed, input: keyboard 2 /input/something" it stops !
<MFen> Pelo: i don't want to remove the package!  i want to remove the "auto" state
<nosbourg> ive got an x-fi and onboard ac97 card
<nosbourg> but dont have sound
<MFen> Pelo: i want it to stop telling me i should remove them
<Pelo> MFen,  try installing them
<nosbourg> on feisty
<soundray> iShock: seems like you've answered your own question. Use the gimp.
<MFen> Pelo: i did install them
<Falstius> rogue780: I'd try reinstalling the vmware-player modules and then uninstall everything, but otherwise I'm out of ideas.
<nosbourg> my board is an asus p4p800 deluxe
<iShock> I found that tut, but I was hoping for a userbar maker cause its easier
<Markok765> dyrne: is that command line? Its a GNOME thing
<Raptor45> MFen, by installing them manually they won't be marked as auto-installed, and so won't be auto-removed
<Pelo> MFen,  there is probably a reason why itwants them removed,  they are probably no longer needed,   try sudo apt-get autoclean
<rogue780> Falstius, done that too...thanks for trying though.
<MFen> Raptor45: i did install them manually in the first place. it says this anyway.
<MFen> Pelo: they are needed.  it's saying that because it's dumb, and it's confused by my installing openoffice.org official packages instead of using ubuntu's broken ones.
<dyrne> Markok765: those little applets in gnome-panel are just that applets. you can install them then right click on the panel to add whatever ones are installed that you want
<soundray> iShock: try 'apt-cache search userbar'. There are no results on edgy.
<nosbourg> in the livecd when i try lspci -v
<MFen> i used dpkg -i to install them
<nosbourg> the ac97 appears
<nosbourg> but after feisty installation
<iShock> Nothing happened
<intelikey> someone dirrect me in the way here.   where is the howto for making live CD's and is there a tool kit ?
<nosbourg> it dont appear
<Falstius> rogue780: well, you could use dpkg -s (I think) to get a list of all the installed files and remove them, and then I think dselect to remove the package from the database.  Or something like that, never tried :)
<nosbourg> only the x-fi
<MFen> about 15-20 packages total.  about 6 of them are in the "auto" list, for no discernible reason.
<Markok765> intelikey: just download the iso and burn it to a cd with software
<ProN00b> how do i stop a service in /etc/init.d from starting up automatically the ubuntu way ?
<Kubuntu> If I type sudo apt-get install steam, then what would it install?
<MFen> all i want to know is how i change that state flag, so it knows i meant to install them, really, for reals.
<nosbourg> i tried to recompile alsa and the kernel
<nosbourg> but no result
<dushko> Is there a command to replace symlinks with the actual source file that they point to?
<diana> there are far too many people on this channel - 1294 now - how can we possibly converse?
<intelikey> Markok765 no.  making live CD's not using someone elses
<soundray> !info dfsbuild | intelikey, is this what you need?
<ubotu> intelikey, is this what you need?: dfsbuild: Build Debian From Scratch CD/DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2 (feisty), package size 952 kB, installed size 2848 kB (Only available for i386 alpha powerpc amd64)
<brainiac8008> i have dapper.  If I have the feisty disk, when I install, can I just put it in ext3 over Dapper?
<ProN00b> Kubuntu, an "Environment for cooperative knowledge management" aparently
<Raptor45> Firestarter is recording a lot of blocked connections on 6881... is this blocking torrents if I have Deluge set up to use 14601?
<intelikey> soundray maybe.
<Pelo> diana,  by typing the name of the person you are talking to so they know you are adressing them
<Kubuntu> What does an "Environment for cooperative knowledge management" do?
<Kubuntu> Is it a game thing?
<StoneNote> nosbourg,  (1)close the audio appliaction (2) open a terminal and try "sudo chmod 666 /dev/dsp" or "sudo chmod 666 /dev/audio" or "sudo chmod 666 /dev/mixer" depending on the application you are trying to hear audio through (3) open your audio application and see if it works
<soundray> brainiac8008: you could, but it's best to (have a backup and) tell the installer to format the dapper root partition.
<intelikey> soundray any accompnaing docs ?
<nosbourg> ok wait and thanks
<diana> Pelo: I am speaking to anyone who will listen.  Thank you for answering me!  :)
<MFen> Kubuntu: sounds like a contact manager/calendar/pim thing
<Pelo> brainiac8008,  yes you can overwrite your dapper,   but if your /home folder is in the same partition it will be overwriten to
<Kubuntu> Ok
<soundray> intelikey: I saw a web tutorial once, but it was Debian-related and it was ages ago.
<brainiac8008> soundray, how do i format the dapper root partition?
<xjkx> i installed xubuntu and it doesnt boot, freezes on tsc clocksource installed, i tried boot options: nolapic, noacpi, vga=771, vga=normal, cevesa, e=true, no876, gdth=disable:y, and I cant boot, I have a semprom2600+, it freezes on "tsc timesource installed, input: keyboard 2 /input/something" it stops !
<JJNova> Hey guys, I need a reminder. How do I check what filesystem a hard drive is using ?
<soundray> brainiac8008: it's a tick box in the feisty installer.
<foo> http://x01.ath.cx/temp/error.txt  - can someone reassure me that these are hard drive errors? I saw this, and the system crashed. Is it 99% chance that it is the drive, or can it be the sata controller or something? Hm
<Kubuntu> Can I edit partions inside feisty fawn?
<joeamined> hi
<vox754> !customlivecd | soundray intelikey
<Pelo> diana,  that is good when you originaly request help but when someone is actively helping you,  state their name
<ubotu> soundray intelikey: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<intelikey> soundray ok.  thanks.    been a big help already.
<hypn0> diana: conversing isn't done here :-) you want a general chat channel
<joeamined> i no longer can't play wma samples of amazon, why ?
<Pelo> Kubuntu,  yes but not on a live partition, ie it needs to be unmounted
<soundray> brainiac8008: choose manual partitioning
<joeamined> i no longer can play wma samples of amazon, why ?
<Pelo> !codecs > joeamined  check pm windows
<brainiac8008> soundray, so all I have to do is backup, do a format of the dapper root partition, and then install feisty?
<nosbourg> chmod cant access to /dev/dsp no such file or directory
<nosbourg> stonenote
<soundray> vox754: hope he saw that before he left
<brainiac8008> soundray, and what is the "dapper root partition"?  ext3?
<vox754> soundray, ja, it took me a while to find the factoid
<joeamined> Pelo, i have the necessary codecs
<soundray> brainiac8008: even easier. You let the installer do it all for you.
<JJNova> brainiac8008:  How would you find that out ?
<joeamined> it worked before but it no longer does
<joeamined> i have the w32codecs
<Pelo> joeamined,  try another site to check it's you and not the site
<nosbourg> the sound volume on the toolbar has the sign of prohibition
<nosbourg> stonenote
<StoneNote> nosbourg, ok.  idid it take the other two?
<Pelo> nosbourg, right click the icon and uncheck mute
<joeamined> pelo, do you have an url with wma files ?
<soundray> brainiac8008: by dapper root partition I mean the partition where the system files of your old installation went. Yes, it's very probably ext3-formatted.
<Pelo> joeamined, sorry I don'T   google
<nosbourg> is unchecked
<estudiante_> j/ fcld
<nosbourg> the other commands do the same result
<estudiante_> Enilda
<brainiac8008> soundray, i don't feel very comfortable by letting it doing it all automatically if that's what you mean
<estudiante_> hola
<StoneNote> nosbourg, they don't exist either?
<nosbourg> and what can i do?
<nosbourg> please
<Pelo> !es | estudiante
<ubotu> estudiante: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nosbourg> could be the feisty dvd image
<nosbourg> ?
<soundray> brainiac8008: the installer (ubiquity by name) is so well tested that you're more likely to screw up than it (at least if you're like me ;)
<vox754> !enter | nosbourg
<ubotu> nosbourg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nosbourg> enter
<estudiante_> j/ # fcld
<JJNova> I'm trying to find out what filesystem a partition has on it, does anyone know the command that will print out what mounted devices have which filesystems ?
<anty> anyone has an idea why I don't get any shell output from a program if I use sudo to start it? eg.: sudo apt-get update I see nothing...
<nosbourg> sorry
<mart_> Is there a Thunderbird 2.0 deb package for Feisty Fawn?
<Kubuntu> Is there any way to make Counter Strike Source run faster than with 18 fps(3.4ghx 1gb ram, 256 NVIDA geforce)
<Kubuntu> ?
<brainiac8008> soundray, but won't I have to tell it somehow that I want ext3 formatted?
<StoneNote> nosbourg, you have me stumped.  prehaps reinstall alsa
<nosbourg> ive reinstalled
<nosbourg> and compiled
<Pelo> JJNova,   fsck with a switch , don't remembe which,   check the man page
<xjkx> KERNEL PROBLEM: ~~~i installed xubuntu and it doesnt boot, freezes on tsc clocksource installed, i tried boot options: nolapic, noacpi, vga=771, vga=normal, cevesa, e=true, no876, gdth=disable:y, and I cant boot, I have a semprom2600+, it freezes on "tsc timesource installed, input: keyboard 2 /input/something" it stops ! ~~~
<soundray> brainiac8008: no. If you want anything other than ext3, you have to use the Alternate CD.
<vox754> JJNova, "sudo fdisk -l"
<JJNova> Thanks pelo
<JJNova> thanks vox754
<nosbourg> stonenote?
<Kubuntu> !xubuntu | xjkx
<nosbourg> what can i do please
<ubotu> xjkx: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Acidz0r> Have anyone got a Creative X-Fi to work with Fiesty or older releases?
<xjkx> Kubuntu: no its not off topic, its kernel thing
<JJNova> WTF is an EZ-Drive filesystem? I hate you hard drive!
<soundray> xjkx: I think your question is right on-topic here, despite what Kubuntu said
<xjkx> its the same kernel
<J4G> hello ubuntu users! is a ubuntu-server-7 good?
<xjkx> soundray: :))
<joeamined> well, i can read wma files, so the problem is with the amazon.com site
<Pelo> xjkx,  I think we was trying to direct you to the xubuntu channel
<Kubuntu> I thought it could help, sorry.
<soundray> xjkx: have you thrown the error message at a search engine?
<Pelo> joeamined,  patience then
<brainiac8008> soundray, I do want ext3 but you said before that there is a tick box in manual mode to tell it to format ext3.  If I select automatic mode, how will it know to format it?  and how will it know that I don't want to create a second ext3 partition?
<joeamined> Pelo, could it be dma restrictions ?
<StoneNote> nosbourg, I can't say.  you've got a custom kernel and a custom alsa so I cannot tell what you might have done.  my sounds works, though I once got a "cannot find /dev/dsp" for one of the movie players and did a "mkdir /dev/dsp" and the chmod I already posted. it worked.  with yours, I don't know
<joeamined> eu i mean drm restrictions
<Pelo> joeamined,  I wouldn'T know
<soundray> brainiac8008: there is a tick box to format it. You don't get a choice as to the file system.
<xjkx> Pelo: we have more buntoers here than there and the kernel is the same, here i have more chances. There is actually no error messages besides the freeze
<Pelo> joeamined,  I woudln'T think drm applies to preview files
<soundray> brainiac8008: you've got a backup, right? Stop worrying and get to work (is my suggestion)
<Kubuntu> Is it anything useful I can do with beryl?
<nosbourg> ok thanks
<Pelo> xjkx,  I donT' object to you being here,  I was just trying to clear up the msg you go
<[GuS] > Hi guys... one question... is there a problem with Samba in feisty? i cant share feiles/printers.. and the same configuration were working on Edgy...
<Pelo> t
<xjkx> It just stops, there is no error message, the messages are these ones and i googled
<nosbourg> any other channel ill search for?
<StoneNote> nosbourg, does the sound work from a LiveCD?
<Pelo> Kubuntu,   try asking in #beryl
<soundray> xjkx: I mean, have you searched for the tsc timesource thingy you quoted above?
<xjkx> the messages are normal
<nosbourg> nop
<brainiac8008> soundray, thanks, i'll work on it.  I just don't want to screw up my hard drive with more partitions than I want.
<hateubuntu> kak ste kenefi
<xjkx> soundray: yes and i found just normal boot things
<nosbourg> but the ac97 with the lspci command appears
<xjkx> its not an error
<soundray> brainiac8008: there is very little danger of that.
<TheGimp> anybody know why i wouldn't get an ip address connecting wirelessely? I've detected the router and logged onto it, but i'm not getting an ip...
<qt> ilmkj123
<brainiac8008> soundray, ok, thanks again.  see ya
<soundray> xjkx: I understand, but if anyone else had a similar problem, that message is likely to be in the report.
<JJNova> !ez-drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ez-drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<StoneNote> nosbourg, yeah me too 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<nosbourg> can you tell me the url where you has download ubuntu feisty
<nosbourg> yep
<xjkx> soundray: found nothing, they probably posted something else like "i had a freeze on startup" and i googled that too
<diana> hypn0: I want a general chat channel where someone might tell me about ALSA vs OSS on Feisty (and why my beloved cat keeps throwing up).
<soundray> xjkx: have you tried booting just without 'quiet splash' to get a more verbose bootup?
<majd> hey, how do i delete a directory? rm -r requires me to press enter for every file (to confirm)...is there a better way to do this?
<xjkx> soundray: there is where i saw the timesource thing
<lbawinowns> What was the name of the setting accessibility to disks and files, where u wrote 3 numbers between 1 and 7
<xjkx> with no quiet splash
<soundray> majd: rm -rf
<Kubuntu> After typing in "sudo apt-get install steam" it asks me about a debconfig databese, what should i do?
<q-t> Hey, the xhost command...can that be used to allow traffic through certain ports, or is it just for specific hosts?
<nosbourg> i dont know if could be a problem of the dvd image i had download
<xjkx> if i keep the quiet splash it freezes on "starting up" and NO OTHER messages appear
<StoneNote> nosbourg, put your dvd in your computer and then check it. it's on the menu that pops up.  you'll be able to see if your burnt copy is bad
<hypn0> diana: I don't know abt the sound, but I think the cats been eating things you don't know abt :-))
<StoneNote> and I'm outta here
<nosbourg> yeah
<nosbourg> i tried
<nosbourg> its ok
<soundray> xjkx: so quite early. Which kernel or xubuntu version is this?
<Raptor45> q-t, have you looked at firestarter?
<xjkx> soundray: latest, fasity
<vox754> !offtopic > diana
<q-t> yeah, Ive opened the ports there
<hateubuntu> FUCK UBUNTU. UBUNTU SUX.
<xjkx> Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux. Yes i am o livecd
<nosbourg> guys any other channel for support please ubuntu feisty
<compengi> hateubuntu, O.o
<nosbourg> ?
<soundray> xjkx: there was no problem booting the Desktop CD?
<xjkx> No, thats whats frustrating
<Pelo> nosbourg, nope this is it
<compengi> hateubuntu, why is that
<nosbourg> and what can i do pelo
<lbawinowns> it is hard :(
<JJNova> Anyone want to buy a 120 gig hard drive that stopped mounting today?
<JJNova> NEW! GRESHLY STOPPED WORKING!
<diana> hypn0: thanks
<nosbourg> id downloaded the dvd and cd image
<dyrne> nosbourg: this is it. there is kubuntu and xubuntu which is largly empty
<Pelo> nosbourg,  I don'T know, check the forum, check this links http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  check in google , try your best
<Kubuntu> jjnova maybe
<lbawinowns> anyway, nobody here knows how to set accesibility to files? It is something with "ch"
<vox754> !forums | nosbourg
<ubotu> nosbourg: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<hateubuntu> i dont know.. just ubuntu is KOFTI(bulgarian)
<Kubuntu> jjnova where is the hd?
<q-t> Raptor45: So I should just open xhost for all, and use just firestarter?
<jrib> lbawinowns: like permissions?
<piNNoy> when i click on ndiswrapper it just opens and closes? how do i fix this? (it used to load)
<xjkx> soundray: its crazy that it boots on livecd, but i heard the livecd is created rly optimized and when it installs on HD the parameters are different, and then i tried a lot of parameters as i wrote here
<lbawinowns> yea, you link to me that before jrib!
<soundray> hateubuntu: is this your way of politely requesting help?
<JJNova> Kubuntu:  Sitting on top of my computer right now.... I yanked it out.
<Raptor45> q-t, idk never used xhost
<Pelo> lbawinowns,   sudo shmod 755 /pathtofileorfolder
<xjkx> nosbourg: i have no dvd burner
<diana> majd: rm -rf
<jrib> lbawinowns: ok, you want the link again or do you have a questions not answered there?
<hypn0> diana: I'm sure someone here knows a lot abt alsa and oss and the differences
<compengi> hateubuntu, how can you hate something without a reason?
<hateubuntu> i need help with my girlfriend
<majd> diana, thanks, worked
<lbawinowns> link will be fine ;)
<iShock> Help
<Pelo> lbawinowns,  make that chmod
<q-t> Raptor45: mkay
<piNNoy> when i click on ndiswrapper it just opens and closes? how do i fix this? (it used to load)
<kesha> hateubuntu LOL!
<jrib> !permissions > lbawinowns (see the private message from ubotu)
<lbawinowns> ok
<xjkx> hateubuntu: send her by mail and i fix her
<compengi> hateubuntu, hahaa
<soundray> xjkx: I'm suspecting something went wrong with the installation. Would it be terrible to try to just start over?
<soundray> hateubuntu: can you give me shell access? ;)
<jrib> hateubuntu: please watch your langauge and keep this channel related to ubuntu support.  You can discuss other things in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thanks
<diana> majd: that was quick!!  f = force (that is, don't ask me about it - just do it!)
<xjkx> soundray: i could try, but yes it sucks :P
<kesha> soundray, to her brain or his? :)
<soundray> kesha: to her shell of course :)
<JJNova> hmmm... Ubuntu will read and write to this EZ-Drive. Does anyone know if EZ-Drive is some clever name for an NTSF file system ?
<majd> diana, someone already said it that's why, lol
<kesha> lol
<deCon> can someone please help me sort out some multimedia issues i'm having? I've got a pastebin for amarok that seems to be failing every so often, and i also have some video issues that seem to be interrelated
<lbawinowns> jrib, you seem pro, you know why I get some error when i login that says "network management loding failed blabla", and Since I reinstalled ubuntu.  I see some icons don't work
<Pelo> JJNova, check the forum
<piNNoy> when i click on ndiswrapper it just opens and closes? how do i fix this? (it used to load)
<deadlyallance689> whats the newest version of u buntu ?
<diana> hypn0: thanks
<jrib> lbawinowns: no, but if you paste the whole error, someone here might recognize it
<q-t> !xhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> deadlyallance689: 7.04 feisty fawn
<diana> majd, I'm slow
<compengi> deadlyallance689, ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn
<deadlyallance689> is that lts ?
<jrib> deadlyallance689: no
<Lord> can anyone guide me through setting up a dial-up connection with ubuntu 6.10?
<compengi> deadlyallance689, no
<jrib> !dialup > lbawinowns (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !dialup > Lord (see the private message from ubotu)
<lbawinowns> jrib, well, I got in Swedish, and it doesn't say that much, just that it couldnt load
<deCon> !audio > deCon
<q-t> anyone know anything about xhost???
<realcr> how can I search a package with apt-get ?
<jrib> !apt > realcr (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> xjkx: I don't know what else to suggest, sorry
<realcr> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jrib> q-t: someone knows something I'm sure
<lbawinowns> jrib, no thanks, I got broadband
<soundray> q-t: what do you need to know?
<Loco> Hi anyone knows more programs like wine?
<Ace2016> hi all
<realcr> thanks :)
<Ace2016> how do i find where grub has been installed
<jrib> Loco: cedega, crossover office
<xjkx> soundray: that sounds better than get crazy, i have no more guesses too
<Ace2016> i know that /boot is hda2
<Ace2016> but where is grub?
<PocketIRC> how do I download edgy?
<deCon> http://pastebin.ca/471298 ...some amarok failure issues. someone please?
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: don't you want feisty?
<PocketIRC> <Ace2016> no...
<lbawinowns> !upgrade > pocketirc
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: why?
<compengi> PocketIRC, why edgy?
<lbawinowns> oh lol download, nm then :p
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: why not kubuntu? :D
<PocketIRC> <compengi> <Ace2016>  I think feisty really sucks..
<lbawinowns> kopete is better than GaIM, I think :)
<PocketIRC> <compengi> <Ace2016>  loved edgy
<compengi> PocketIRC, why?
<compengi> lol
<compengi> have you tried it?
<lbawinowns> seriouslt I see no difference between the two versions..
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: well feisty is a lost faster than edgy, for me anyway, any specific problems
<Ace2016> ?
<PocketIRC> <compengi> yeah tried it since beta...
<compengi> PocketIRC, beta is beta ;
<compengi> ;)
<Lord> i liked edgy better since i use an out dated ibm and it seems to run smoother
<compengi> PocketIRC, have you tried the final one?
<Loco> jrib,  crossover office is for use ms office in linux?
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: try kubuntu, and install from the alternative install disk
<ere> I have a problem with VGA out and projectors with Dell Latitude D50x. I have cloned the display by modifying xorg.conf and it works well with 800x600 resolution, but, with 1024x768 parts of the image is missing on the projector! The rightmost part from about the battery status icon is gone... what do you think?
<PocketIRC> <compengi> yeah..I was stupid enough to think the final would be better but it wasn't ..
<vox754> !grub | Ace2016 grub is in the master boot record of a disk, usually hd0 or hd1, etc.  Use the grub prompt to find out, just type "grub"
<ubotu> Ace2016 grub is in the master boot record of a disk, usually hd0 or hd1, etc.  Use the grub prompt to find out, just type "grub": grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<soundray> Acidz0r: X-Fi is unsupported. Please petition Creative to support free driver development.
<jrib> Loco: not just office, http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/
<Ace2016> vox754: how do i reinstall grub onto that?
<compengi> PocketIRC, and in what feisty didn't satisfy you?
<PocketIRC> <Ace2016> yeah..but im tired of trying to solve them.. I  want edgy :(
<soundray> !ssh > q-t
<xjkx> soundray just a question, it runs on reiserfs, right?
<louish> could someone help me with permissions ?   I have  vsftpd working with the /home/ftp as it's local.  But I don't have right permissions.
<soundray> xjkx: what, xubuntu? No, ext3 afaik.
<Loco> jrib,  ok thanx very much
<xjkx> soundray: afaik? :> why not reisrefs? i installed on reiserfs
<PocketIRC> <compengi> its slower than edgy ever was...have to use thirdparty software to make intwrnet work and so on..where can i find edgy?
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/
<kesha> Loco i suggest you to check vmware also
<soundray> xjkx: that'll be the problem. If you want to install to a filesystem other than ext3, you will have to use the Alternate CD.
<awpti> hmm
<piNNoy> ok so i installed the madwifi drivers and my wifi still dosent work =[ helps
<PocketIRC> <Ace2016> thanks
<piNNoy> my post located here = http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429909&page=2
<xjkx> soundray: LOL, cant believe it, would never fine the problem then
<piNNoy> screenshots included
<Loco> kesha,  yeah im thinking of using it, i used it in windows to try ubuntu, now im thinking to the the same but in ubuntu
<xjkx> soundray: where did you read it? never seen anything saying that
<xjkx> s/fine/find
<PocketIRC> how long is edgy supported ?
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: no idea, but the software is already getting out of date
<axz> guys whats other solution for flash plugin? for x64
<KrakensDen> swfdec, I think
<KrakensDen> it's not very complete
<iShock> How would I kill frostwire?
<jay__> Hi all
<soundray> xjkx: it's an educated guess. Desktop CD supports only ext3, so if you point it to a reiser partition without letting it format it, it may well screw up. It would be a bug, but it's entirely within the realm of possibility ;)
<jay__> I have a question guys
<jay__> More of a problem
<usser> axz: ndiswrapper
<KrakensDen> there is also some complicated way to do it
<KrakensDen> where you run firefox in 32-bit mode
<piNNoy> (stupid question) if i dl windows drivers (wifi) and open it with wine will it work?
<jay__> Alright
<axz> ndiswrapper is located on live cd?
<jay__> I have ubuntu linux
<jay__> And
<jay__> I just opened synaptic
<jay__> And
<xjkx> soundray: but i formated the reiserfs
<Anti-Tedd> I have 35gb of unpartitioned space that I want to add on to my Windows partition. The Ubuntu bootloader won't let me resize my Windows partition to add the space. Can someone help me?
<jay__> It says that my software index is broken
<hylje> jay__: ubuntu can be assumed in this channel
<deCon> So my sound has issues choosing ....i'm in feisty and if I use a music player, sound in swiftfox doesn't work from there on, and if I use sound in swiftfox first (after reboot), then sound in music players will not work anymore. I've been working on this for a week or so and haven't got far, can someone help me please?
<PocketIRC> <Ace2016> so I have to use feisty to get latest software ? :o that's mean....
<jay__> Linux kernel image on x86_64
<soundray> xjkx: can you mount the installed root filesystem from the live CD?
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: if your going to do a fresh install try installing edgy and doing a distupgrade to feisty, then if stuff is still broken then reinstall
<jay__> That's the broken thing in synaptic broken tab
<DivineMonkey> Can someone help? i just got my wireless adapter working and it picks up the router but doesn't log in.....no security turned on
<xjkx> soundray: yes i could
<louish> could someone help me with permissions ?   I have  vsftpd working with the /home/ftp as it's local.  But I don't have right permissions.
<xjkx> now i deleted it i am reinstalled
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: edgy only has security updates
<xjkx> reinstalling*
<xjkx> damn
<deCon> cables, can you lend a hand?
<soundray> xjkx: hey! language
<jay__> Can anybody private chat with me to guide me through fixing my problem?
<cables> deCon, not really, but ask the question anyway.
<xjkx> soundray: sry didnt know damn was a bad word :>
<soundray> xjkx: hope it works for you this time
<PocketIRC> <Ace2016> hmm..so if I don't want feisty I cant use latest software?
<deCon> cables, nevermind, its quite complicated, ill find someone else. thanks anyway
<deCon> So my sound has issues choosing ....i'm in feisty and if I use a music player, sound in swiftfox doesn't work from there on, and if I use sound in swiftfox first (after reboot), then sound in music players will not work anymore. I've been working on this for a week or so and haven't got far, can someone help me please?
<xjkx> soundray: thanks :D
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: well you could if you compiled it yourself
<jay__> Hello
<soundray> xjkx: I'm highly sensitive, I know. I just want this channel to be usable to everyone.
<jay__> Can anybody help me plase?
<PocketIRC> <Ace2016> :(
<jay__> ....
<jay__> I really need help.
<deCon> jay__, what problem?
<lbawinowns> # Entry for /dev/mapper/sda4 :
<lbawinowns> UUID=8ca1ac24-e633-478c-bbd5-6497e390fbd3 /media/hda4 ext3 defaults 0 2
<lbawinowns> Does it seem correct, can I write to it?
<cables> !aoss | deCon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jay__> I opened software update
<deCon> soundray, can you help me with my sound issues?
<soundray> jay__: have some patience and stick to one line with your descriptions.
<cables> !alsa-oss | deCon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<timewriter> is there any kernels option on ubuntu 7.04 ?
<timewriter> i mean , if i dont want generic
<jay__> It says my Software index is broken
<jay__> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<timewriter> nd i want an i686
<cables> deCon, install alsa-oss, and run both programs like "aoss programname"
<xjkx> soundray: you are right, but for non-english ppl some words might not seem bad words, but if you say it is i understand and will avoid :))
<jay__> And
<deCon> cables, already tried that i think...i switched the conf file somewhere from "none" to "aoss" and that didn't fix it
<jay__> Then I go into synaptic
<jay__> And
<jay__> It says that I have a broken file
<jay__> I mean package
<usser> jay__: so open up console and run "sudo apt-get install -f" =)
<kesha> louish, right or write permissions?
<soundray> deCon: my nick is from the time I worked with ultrasound. Have you seen the wiki info? (Private message)
<deCon> cables, run them? ...amarok won't open because i had used video w/ audio in swiftfox first
<jay__> Linux kernel image on x86_64.
<soundray> !sound > deCon
<jay__> That's the broken package
<jay__> Linux kernel image on x86_64.
<lucky_lucas> Hi
<axz> usser, what has ndiswrapper to do with flash?
<jay__> Then I look in things marked for installation
<jay__> And
<jay__> It's
<axz> because its on live cd
<deCon> soundray, already tried those techniques and nothing has fixed, i have a pastebin of my amarok failure, but it doesn't seem to point me anywehre
<jay__> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on x86_64.
<vox754> !enter | jay__
<ubotu> jay__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usser> axz: nspluginwrapper sorry
<BrianG> wow, what happened to serpentine?
<soundray> deCon: please paste the URL for me again
<jay__> That's the package marked for installation
<jay__> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on x86_64.
<axz> hmmz not located on live cd i see
<piNNoy> see if you can solve my wifi problems == http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=429909&page=2
<piNNoy> last post
<axz> need to google it
<jay__> And when I go to install it says E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-28-amd64-generic_2.6.15-28.53_amd64.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret
<lbawinowns> Can someone help me be able to write to my drive? it is ext3, and the fstab says:
<jay__> I can't install it
<lbawinowns> # Entry for /dev/mapper/sda4 :
<lbawinowns> UUID=8ca1ac24-e633-478c-bbd5-6497e390fbd3 /media/hda4 ext3 defaults 0 2
<deCon> soundray, http://pastebin.ca/471298
<Ace2016> PocketIRC: you never told us what your problems with it were
<alistair_blunt> uptaded to 7.4: solved problems with firefox and audio-video, but still no sound on youtube and similar flash players
<punk_> Has anyone had problems with random black lines appearing on their desktop with nvidia cards and the latest nvidia drivers?
<louish> kesha, write permissions
<Ace2016> punk_: not me
<jay__> ...
<jay__> Can anybody help me?!
<punk_> hmm...
<punk_> I wonder if it's this card...
<Ace2016> jay__: whats wrong?
<alistair_blunt> punk: none (nvidia user)
<deCon> soundray, and here is my totem crash pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/471320
<lucky_lucas> Does anyone knows a cross platform having through nat capabilities video conference soft
<Ace2016> punk_: does it happen in windows?
<punk_> I wish I could blame it on the card, but it doesn't happen in windows
<punk_> no, Ace2016
<dopez> punk_: or are you using some of the 3d desktop effects ?
<jay__> Ace2016: can we talk in a seperate dialog box
<Ace2016> punk_: or in any other linux distros or live cds?
<Ace2016> jay__: why?
<jay__> Because
<Ace2016> jay__: just say here
<soundray> deCon: what kind of system is this? Feisty? Fresh install?
<jay__> It's really busy in here and I can't conscnetrate
<jay__> concentrate
<punk_> This is really bugging me.
<punk_> :/
<deCon> soundray, feisty upgrade from edgy
<Ace2016> punk_: are the lines there when your not using the nvidia drivers?
<punk_> Never had any problems in any other ubuntu releases
<punk_> no.
<jay__> Ace2016: And my problem is super complicated so you'll get lost.
<Ace2016> jay__: if its super complicated someone in here might be of better help, but you'll never know unless you say it in here
<jay__> Okay
<jay__> Please, follow me
<jay__> I started up my computer, and saw updates in the corner.
<punk_> Ace2016: it's only when I'm running the nvidia drivers
<punk_> last time I enabled them and tried to run glxgears the pc froze.
<jay__> I go to open them, and it installs many updates
<soundray> deCon: did it complete successfully? Check with 'sudo apt-get -f install', should return "0 upgraded, " etc.
<jay__> It gives me an error and said that my software index is broken
<Ace2016> jay__: ran sudo apt-get update?
<lbawinowns> can noone help me get my drive running :-/ ?
<majd> o'oh...i just did chmod -R /
<Ace2016> lol
<jay__> No, I haven't.
<deCon> soundray, right...
<majd> chmod -R 777 /
<virginia_tech> what kind of pass is this : ASP.NET_SessionId=02sdbufrj1tmusqaf42yzx45
<Scunizi> Anyone know how to diagnose a recognition problem with a PCI firewire card that was installed recently?
<soundray> jay__: you've been told twice now to keep your messages to one line.
<jay__> But listen.
<virginia_tech> ??
<majd> Is there like a "repair permission" command you can run to make sure all permissions are right?
<anyone23> hi
<soundray> majd: not really. This kind of mistake is a killer most of the time.
<Gartral> quick question... whats faster right now? the main ubuntu server, or the usa only?
<punk_> well, I found out my problem.
<lbawinowns> What is the basic criterias for being able to write to a disk? I got it mounted and it is ext3
<majd> soundray, oh thank god...i didn't run it in sudo
<majd> so it says permission denied to almost all of them
<akIra> may somebody can help me, how i can change the update server ? in my list is only mainserver and germany
<Ace2016> majd: thats ood
<punk_> Just rebooted and ubuntu's kernel modules for the nvidia drivers are the most recent (71.xx??), and the drivers I installed are not as recent.
<virginia_tech> what kind of pass is this : ASP.NET_SessionId=02sdbufrj1tmusqaf42yzx45
<akIra> but i am in portugal, and wanna add the portugues server
<jay__> I'm sorry. So I open synaptic and it installs heaps of updates. Then it gives me the software index is broken error. It says that my "Linux kernel image on x86_64." is broken. I try and re-install it many times, but to no avail. Then I do mark for reisntallation and a file called "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on x86_64.." is also trying to be INSTALLED, not reinstalled. Whenever I try and click apply, it gives me this : "
<jay__> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-28-amd64-generic_2.6.15-28.53_amd64.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)"
<punk_> But i've tried installing the latest nvidia drivers, and nvidia doesn't like that.
<jay__> That's all that happens.
<aum> hi - has anyone here used reconstructor?
<soundray> majd: in that case, it will probably only have modified the files in your home directory (and possibly some in temp dirs)
<deCon> soundray, it was fine
<majd> soundray, so i'm safe?
<virginia_tech> what kind of hash is this : ASP.NET_SessionId=02sdbufrj1tmusqaf42yzx45
<jay__> So I open synaptic and it installs heaps of updates. Then it gives me the software index is broken error. It says that my "Linux kernel image on x86_64." is broken. I try and re-install it many times, but to no avail. Then I do mark for reisntallation and a file called "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on x86_64.." is also trying to be INSTALLED, not reinstalled. Whenever I try and click apply, it gives me this : "E: /var/cac
<jay__> he/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.15-28-amd64-generic_2.6.15-28.53_amd64.deb: failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)"....Any help?
<Ace2016> jay__: how much free diskspace do you have left?
<Cryoniq> Question: If I would want to setup a proxy on one of my ubuntu machines that would allow external web users to surf to the adress aaa.bbb.ccc and they would actually go via my machine to oh lets say for example www.donaldduck.com. What should I use? Squid?
<lbawinowns> Please somone! I can't even write to my drive :(
<jay__> On my /boot directory, it's 100% full.
<deCon> soundray, any ideas?
<jay__> But on my partition, it's 11% full with 100GB left of free space.
<Ace2016> jay__: the kernel has to go in /boot
<jay__> How do I clear space in /boot?
<soundray> deCon: not really, sorry
<jay__> Am I able to clear space in /boot or am I screwed?
<Cryoniq> My friends work blocked a site to a webgame we play and I was thinking setting up a web proxy for them so they could surf to my machine and get to the site (that is if their work just blocked the url to the site and IP)
<Ace2016> jay__: remove the kernel your trying to install now, and the oldest kernel you have installed, don't touch the one your using now
<soundray> jay__: keep it to ONE LINE!
<ANON12345> A new version of Gaim (now called "pidgin" due to copyright issues with AOL) has been released, but all i see is fedora core and source code packages available for download on the main site, where can i find the debian/ubuntu packages?
<ANON12345> it is not listed in synaptic
<jay__> How do I remove the kernel? Should I do "mark for complete removal" in synapti on the "Linux kernel image on x86_64" package?
<Cryoniq> I am confused about GAIM and Pigdin.. when going to pidgins site it says GAIM version 2... to download.. and that is the one I have installed from synaptic, so I guess they are the same?
<kbrooks> jay__, NO PLEASE DONT
<kbrooks> Cryoniq, pidgin is gaim
<jay__> Linux kernel image on x86_64 is the broken package.
<Ace2016> kbrooks: ???
<darwin> Can you check the integrity of a burned CD in Gnomebaker?
<Cryoniq> kbrooks, so it is, but a little confusing though.. but guess it will become more clear in future what the name will be both on it and the download :)
<darwin> ??
<ANON12345> Cryoniq or kbrooks: where do i get the debian (ubuntu) version of Pidgin (formally Gaim)?
<Ace2016> ANON12345: you could compile it yourself
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kbrooks> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ANON12345> Ace2016: i do not have any of those skills
<deCon> Anyone up to a challenge with audiO?
<kbrooks> !compile | ANON12345 (ANON12345, see new message from ubotu)
<ubotu> ANON12345 (ANON12345, see new message from ubotu): Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Cryoniq> !proxy | Cryoniq
<soundray> !msgthebot > Cryoniq
<Ace2016> kbrooks: kbrooks> jay__, NO PLEASE DONT....          care to explain?
<ANON12345> kbrooks: thanks
<ziggy23> Hi I need to do SSH port forwarding, read the man pages but keep getting a syntax error setting this up.  Can someone give me a *simplified* syntax?
<soundray> Ace2016: few people need an explanation why it is bad to uninstall the kernel of a system.
<Scunizi> If I stick a firewire card in my Dapper machine will it automatically be recognized?
<kbrooks> soundray, i misunderstood
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a tar.gz package from my desktop?
<Ace2016> oh ok
<jay__> Hang on guys, I cleared some stuff
<kbrooks> soundray, jay_ has a bad kernel
<jay__> rm /boot/{config,initrd.img,abi,vmlinuz}-2.6.12*
<jay__> Oops. Wrong window guys, sorry.
<Ace2016> jay__: very bad idea
<kbrooks> jay__, bad ...
<Ace2016> jay__: very very bad
<Ace2016> jay__: almost insane
<kbrooks> jay__, remove the packages, not the files themselves
<thelostpatrol> how do i install a tar.gz package from my desktop?
<Ace2016> jay__: go there and check you have at least one kernel remaining
<jay__> I didn't, don't worry
<Cryoniq> !Proxyserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxyserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> thelostpatrol, where did you get the package from.
<Cryoniq> !Proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<Tiggzz> I'm after a little bit of advice about driver please?
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<soundray> thelostpatrol: have you made sure that there is no package for ubuntu?
<Sid32> anyone with any experince with their applications menu going missing?
<Cryoniq> huh...
<kbrooks> Cryoniq, stop abusing the bot
<Scunizi> !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thelostpatrol> soundray, yeah i searched synaptic for avant-window-navigator and it wasn't there
<soundray> !botabuse | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<q-t> anyone farmiliar with bittornado and bittorent? My connection to the net is fast...but it moves really slow when i use these programs...specially bittornado
<Scunizi> !1394
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1394 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !msgthebot | Cryoniq
<Cryoniq> I am not.. I am trying to find out what proxy servers there are for ubuntu
<Cryoniq> oh..
<Sid32> bittorent might be slow just depending on seeds
<dyrne> q-t: id check to make sure you have port forwarding setup on router. default is 6881 i believe
<Sid32> and peers
<q-t> dyrne: ok, Ill do that
<Tiggzz> q-t, i'd move to nesgroups, and experiance some real speed
<q-t> Tiggzz: nesgroups?
<Tiggzz> newsgroups sorry
<soundray> thelostpatrol: do you know your download location, and can you cd to it in the terminal?
<ConfidentiaL> how do I mount an iso file in ubuntu?
<jrib> !iso > ConfidentiaL (see the private message from ubotu)
<klausos> someone knows a program that can handle http/ftp downloads and can work a programmed time, cause i want to take advantage of my ISP happy hour for downloads.
<Cryoniq> Anyone got any advice on proxy servers for ubuntu? Squid is good?
<jannes> wei jemand, wie ich in einer datei vier leerzeichen durch ein hard-tab ersetzen kann?
<dyrne> ConfidentiaL: mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt
<klausos> someone knows a program that can handle http/ftp downloads and can work a programmed time, cause i want to take advantage of my ISP happy hour for downloads.
<Drk_guy> Hy
<JC_Denton_> is there a way to view the wireless networks in the area?
<soundray> jannes: bitte frag in #ubuntu-de
<Tiggzz> If I'm looking at a bit of hardware, and looking for linux support, what main distros would I be needing the drviers for to work with ubuntu?
<dyrne> JC_Denton_: iwlist wifi0 scan
<Drk_guy> Need a proggie for unRAR a file
<jrib> !rar > Drk_guy (see the private message from ubotu)
<enjoi> sudo apt-get install rar
<thelostpatrol> soundray, it's the desktop
<Doldrums> anybody using Ltsp-5 with Feisty?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: please answer both parts of my question
<enjoi> sudo rar e filename
<jrib> klausos: I *think* d4x can, but you could always go with "at" and "wget"
<Drk_guy> Ty Jrib, you always help me
<thelostpatrol> yes i know it, and no i can't cd to it in the terminal because i don't know how to use the terminal well
<JC_Denton_> dyrne, thanx. how come there is no gui for this? basic functionality it seems
<doujikai> help
<ice9> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tiggzz> any1? :(
<CheshireViking> Tiggzz, what hardware is it you're looking at?
<Tiggzz> raid controller in particular
<dyrne> JC_Denton_: there are several apps that give a gui. ive not used any but the cli ones
<soundray> thelostpatrol: that's what I need to know, so I know what I do and don't have to tell you to get this thing installed.
<klausos> jrib, thanks i'm gonna watch for d4x
<thelostpatrol> soundray, understood. pardon.
<jrib> klausos: it's in the repos
<Tiggzz> the avail drivers are for redhat/suse and fedora
<soundray> thelostpatrol: open a terminal window and type 'cd ~/Desktop'
<thelostpatrol> soundray, okay
<JC_Denton_> dyrne, thanx. Anyone know of a gui for this?
<ConfidentiaL> and how do I mount an mds file then?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: then type 'tar zxvf avant-window-navigator-0.1.1-2.tar.gz'
<doujikai> what is aim used for?
<thelostpatrol> soundray, when i do cd~/Desktop or desktop i get "no such file or directory"
<ziggy23> I am trying to tunnel my mail through SSH, I keep getting the error message "Bad local port" -- why?
<klausos> jrib, ok, thanks again
<PhoenixUK> anyone know if there are any working drivers for radeon x1650 ?
<JC_Denton_> dyrne.. is there a cli app to connect the interface to a specified network?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: please don't leave out any spaces. They aren't just for decoration.
<CheshireViking> Tiggzz, i thought it was going to be something simple, i don't know about raid, maybe somebody else in here knows enough to be able to help
<ziggy23> bad local forwarding specification
<CheshireViking> !raid | Tiggzz, maybe this will help though
<soundray> thelostpatrol: and, yes, it's case sensitive.
<thelostpatrol> soundray, i didn't see that. sorry.
<dyrne> thelostpatrol: ~ means /home/username. you can see this by typing 'echo ~' if you want
<ubotu> Tiggzz, maybe this will help though: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<thelostpatrol> soundray, i'm there now... typing the second part now.
<soundray> jannes: still here?
<Drk_guy> It worked out perfectly, thanks Jrib
<thelostpatrol> dyrne, thank you
<jannes> soundray: yes
<Tiggzz> well basically I'm looking for a card to build a nas system, and I want to ensure I have drivers  available before I decide on a card
<Sid32> Hey, I lost my entire applications menu. its totally blank.
<thelostpatrol> soundray, it made some kind of list... and it went back to the terminal command line now
<dyrne> JC_Denton_: yeah. 1) iwlist ath0 scan  2) sudo iwconfig ath0 essid networkname  3) sudo dhclient ath0    you can add keys and such using the iwconfig command also like iwconfig essid networkname key 1233423423
<Sid32> Anyone know how to repair it?
<Tiggzz> I haven't seen any vendors listing support for ubunto, just the main distros
<yagami> !mp3
<Laney> np: URN / Student Radio for Nottingham
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thelostpatrol> ubuntu isn't a main distro?
<soundray> jannes: 'sudo -i 's/\ \ \ \ /\t/g filename' I think. Make a backup before you try.
<thelostpatrol> i've heard it's the most popular one
<thelostpatrol> or did you mean in some other way
<eclipse75> they got an equilvalent to daemon tools for linux?
<kb_> Hi.  I've just installed Ubuntu on my secondary harddisk (hdb, the primary slave), but the bootloader wasn't set up correctly and it wouldn't boot.  I've chroot'd into my gentoo install, and reconfigured my old grub install and put that into the mbr, but grub claims that hd1 doesn't exist, so I still can't boot ubuntu.  Any ideas on how I can get grub to see the second harddisk?
<Sid32> anyone?
<dyrne> eclipse75: no need you can mount directly
<jannes> soundray: very nice, i'll try this
<soundray> thelostpatrol: now 'cd avant-window-navigator-0.1.1/' and 'ls' to see the files there.
<Tiggzz> sorry, didn't mean it like that lost
<KrakensDen> thelostpatrol, Ubuntu is still pretty new
<KrakensDen> thelostpatrol, 'main' means Redhat and SuSe, basically
<soundray> jannes: I forgot to close the quote for the expression.
<eclipse75> dyrne: you can mount a iso image by itself?
<Tiggzz> it isn;t on the scale of redhat os suse yet though
<thelostpatrol> Kragnerac, ok
<KrakensDen> eclipse75, yes
<thelostpatrol> soundray, i did that
<eclipse75> good :)
<eclipse75> thanks KrakensDen and dyrne
<soundray> thelostpatrol: did you get a colored list of files?
<kesha> eclipse75 -o loop
<thelostpatrol> soundray, yes
<thelostpatrol> soundray, green, blue, black
<dyrne> eclipse75: sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/whatever/  you just need to give it loopback option
<soundray> thelostpatrol: now, if you were on your own, you would run 'less README' and 'less INSTALL' to find out what's next.
<KrakensDen> can't you do that using FUSE, too?
<KrakensDen> that would remove the need to sudo...
<jannes> soundray: hmm, it just says '-bash: s/\ \ \ \ /\t/g: No such file or directory'
<thelostpatrol> soundray, okay
<stefg> kb_: aside from the fact that grub /should/ see the scond hardrive, it's unwise to have 2 harddisk on the same IDE-controller. Would rearranging the harddisk be an option?
<soundray> jannes: correction:
<phy3> unwise?
<soundray> jannes: sed -i 's/\ \ \ \ /\t/g' filename
<kb_> stefg: yes, I could rearrange them, but my current IDE cable that my cdrom drive is attached to is too short.  Other than the fact there's a performance hit when I'm using both drives, why do you consider it unwise?
<kb_> and yes, I agree, grub -should- see the second harddisk, but it's not, unfortunately.
<jannes> soundray: ahh, now the command makes sense to me
<crolle17> firefox doesn't know how to handle a protokoll for downloading. how can i configure firefox that the browser can handle this download?
<Tiggzz> chesireviking: thanks for them links, they are looking good for actually setting up the riads, but I'm looking to find out if the card will work before I make the purchase
<kb_> crolle17: which protocol?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: but what you will find out is that in order to install this, you have to run './configure ; make ; sudo make install'
<stefg> phy3, kb_  , /because/ of the performance hit. 2 drives sharing the same bandwidth on the bus
<jannes> soundray: thank you, it worked like a charm
<jujimufu> I know a command (remuco-amarok), but I want to make a link of the executable on a folder. How do I find out where it is located?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: please hold off, though, until you've considered this private message from ubotu:
<soundray> !compile > thelostpatrol
<phy3> That doesn't make it unwise
<ConfidentiaL> how do I mount mds or mdf files? Or could you explain me simple ubotu commands?
<phy3> ok
<kb_> stefg: I'm aware of that, but I'll rarely use both at the same time; the old one is primarily archival, as I'm not willing to wipe gentoo off that system entirely yet.
<crolle17> kb_ shall i really pronounce that in a channel? it starts with e and ends with 2dk...
<soundray> jannes: do you know how to join #ubuntu-de ?
<thelostpatrol> soundray, ok
<kesha> soundray with commands './configure ; make ; sudo make install' you converting any distro to slackware ;)
<kb_> crolle17: ah
<crolle17> kb_ can you help me?
<r4nge> if i want to configure `awk` to execute `gawk` instead of `mawk` what do i do?  i remember something about dpkg reconfigure or something
<r4nge> without manually editing the link
<Jay__> Hi all.
<kb_> crolle17: no idea, sorry.
<stefg> kb_: i remember vaguely that some bios's swap hardrive enumeration during boot. There's even a grub-feature to compensate that... but that's loooong time since i've last got to deal with that
<soundray> kesha: I agree, but I think he will see what's involved and understand
<jannes> soundray: yes, i joined it already. it was a mistake of me to post my question here
<Jay__> I was Jay__ from before. I deleted a lot of unnecessary old versions of my kernel in ubuntu, and I tried to boot it up, and in all of the partitions on my dual boot, it said "error 17: Unable to mount partition"
<kb_> stefg: yeah, i'm aware of that too - the problem isn't which drive grub is seeing, so much, as that it's only seeing -one- of the drives (the old, primary one)
<soundray> thelostpatrol: when you install software like that, you are bypassing the packaging system, which is generally not a good idea.
<Weezer> Hello - I just downloaded this - how do I connect to a server that's not on the connect list? (like gamesurge, or irc.auran.com, or some such)
<erUSUL> r4nge: sudo update-alternatives --config awk iirc
<frasseff> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql not working in ubuntu 7 . any idea here ?
<kb_> Weezer: /join #whatever-chan
<soundray> thelostpatrol: one way around this is to use checkinstall
<zerokill88> hi.im looking for a program that can read text and then verbaly say what it is reading.like to read me a pdf file or something.is there something out there like this?
<soundray> !checkinstall > thelostpatrol
<soundray> thelostpatrol: I hope this isn't too much, all at once.
<kb_> zerokill88: yes, there are such programs.  I think the major one for linux is called 'festival', but I could be wrong.
<stefg> kb_: 'find /boot/grub/menu.list' in grubs command line mode only turns up with the old gentoo partition?
<crolle17> can somebody else tell me how to configure the firefox  for setting the protocol?
<Ind[y] > I want to find the mobile phone game JC Does Texas for the pc? Is it available?
<Jay__> I was Jay__ from before. I deleted a lot of unnecessary old versions of my kernel in ubuntu, and I tried to boot it up, and in all of the partitions on my dual boot, it said "error 17: Unable to mount partition"
<thelostpatrol> soundray, no it's not. i'm comfortable with it.
<zerokill88> kb_ thanks.will that read pdf files tho?
<kb_> stefg: yes, and root (hd<tab> only shows hd0
<Jay__> ?
<thelostpatrol> soundray, i bookmarked the page from ubotu also
<kb_> zerokill88: hm, I'm not sure - if they're searchable, maybe. I've only done text-to-speech with pdf files under macos, since I've never seen much point in it
<DivineMonkey> Anyone know why i can't connect to my wireless network? My adapter shows good signal and there's no encryption enabled
<soundray> thelostpatrol: that's great. Just imagining myself at your stage, I would have been overwhelmed ;)
<stefg> kb_: hmmm... strange. i tend to blame that on the bios
<frozenskun1> Hello! Can anyone tell me what is causing me to the this error 'The Composite extension is not available' when trying to start Desktop Effects (System>prefs>desktop effects)?
<Jay__> Please, can somebody help me?
<thelostpatrol> soundray, i'm a windows veteran... a much more complicated system if you are new. as you surely know. :P
<kb_> stefg: yeah - that's what I was thinking.  It's non-obvious how to mess with it in this bios though, unfortunately
<zerokill88> kb_ k.its jsut reading a pdf that has 778 files in it will kinda take a toll on the eyes.
<kb_> zerokill88: yeah - fair enough, I just hate having to take in information at slow speeds
<Jay__> I was Jay__ from before. I deleted a lot of unnecessary old versions of my kernel in ubuntu, and I tried to boot it up, and in all of the partitions on my dual boot, it said "error 17: Unable to mount partition"
<ConfidentiaL> how do I mount mds or mdf files? Or could you explain me simple ubotu commands?
<zerokill88> kb_ yes true that also
<kb_> Jay__: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml - and we heard you the first time, we can only answer so fast.....
<stefg> kb_: i think there's a #grub channel....
<kb_> stefg: indeed, I'll ask there
<thelostpatrol> soundray, so i'm still at that screen with all the coloured options. do i install?
<ferronica> any one here help me regarding adesklets????
<soundray> thelostpatrol: probably not. Did you find the hint about installing the build-essential package?
<hume> join #mythtv-users
<Tiggzz> ah well, I'll come back sometime I guess. I thought it would be a simple answer. :(
<frasseff> libapache2-mod-auth-mysql not working in ubuntu 7 . any idea here ?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: you will probably also have to install various -dev packages to satisfy the compile time requirements. Running ./configure will give you error messages about what's missing.
<Jay__> That's gentoo, I have ubuntu guys, plus, I don't understand how to do it.
<lerch> How can I tell if have the latest graphics driver installed and if not, update it? (I'm using an nvidia card)
<matt___> i am having massive trouble with avant-window-manager. when i start it, a horizontal black bar about 200 pixels high fills the bottom of my screen, and i can hardly make out the dock. any ideas?
<madmaster> guys I've a question regarding WPA in Feisty
<dyrne> Jay__: its not a big deal to install grub if you need to. you have knoppix or ubuntu livecd?
<soundray> thelostpatrol: please take note ^^ matt___
<dyrne> !grub | Jay__
<ubotu> Jay__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kb_> Jay2: grub is grub, no matter what distribution you're using
<Jay__> Okay, well, I don't understand how to do it./
<madmaster> The question is that I upgradedn from 6.06 to 6.10 and then to 7.04
<matt___> soundray: thelostpatrol can either of you help me? i noticed soundray named me up above
<madmaster> so far to connect to my WPA network unsing a script command for ease
<thelostpatrol> matt___, what card are you using?
<madmaster> in the feisty i see there is WAP build-in support and in the network should be available
<matt___> thelostpatrol: its a geforce, fx5500
<kb_> stefg: it was indeed the bios.  Fixed. Thanks.
<soundray> matt___: I was helping thelostpatrol getting ready to compile awn.
<thelostpatrol> matt___, ok thanks
<Neil-> hey my sound is a bit crackly in X games such as tux racer and openarena.. music is fine - any ideas?
<amigamia> what is the url for ubuntu server?
<madmaster> but I still have only wpa in the drop-down when choosing Wifi network
<soundray> matt___: did you install from source?
<matt___> soundray: i compiled it, it just didn't work right
<matt___> soundray: i did
<stefg> kb_: drive not set to lba?
<matt___> soundray: can i find a list of dependancies?
<kb_> stefg: no, drive set to 'none' instead of 'auto'
<Sid32> cane anyone help me with an erased applications folder?
<stefg> kb_: lol
<Sid32> I crashed and now its completely gone
<thelostpatrol> soundray, so i installed checkinstall
<soundray> matt___: you must have all the dependencies -- it wouldn't have compiled otherwise.
<matt___> soundray: oh
<matt___> soundray: so, any idea?
<soundray> matt___: your problem could be driver-related, or it could be due to the experimental nature of all this.
<matt___> soundray: gotcha
<soundray> matt___: I guess #ubuntu-effects might be a better place to ask if there's no one around to help here.
<kb_> jay: paste your grub.conf in #paste
<matt___> soundray: any good docks in ubuntu repos?
<Jay__> I'm on windows, I can't copy and paste things.
<soundray> matt___: sorry, I only have generic advice, I don't do beryl and stuff ;)
<javaJake> matt___, what do you need help on?
<matt___> soundray: lol, ok
<thelostpatrol> i love my beryl :D
<oli> Hi all - just installed Ubuntu, I'm a tad lost and was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction regarding screen resolutions?
<javaJake> thelostpatrol, yes!
<matt___> javaJake: i am having a trouble with awn
<matt___> it doesn't work
<Ix0s> !screenres | oli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matt___> i mean, its all black
<javaJake> matt___, awn?
<amigamia> is ubuntu server an enterprise server?
<soundray> !fixres > oli, please read the private message from ubotu
<oli> cheers
<matt___> javaJake: avant window manager
<kb_> Jay: fair enough; if you can get a linux boot cd and paste it, I can try to help, but otherwise, well, it's beyond me
<madmaster> oli: what are you Kubuntu ir Ubuntu
<thelostpatrol> javaJake, i'm trying to compile that same program
<KrakensDen> matt___, you could talk to the awn guy
<stefg> !fixres | Oli
<javaJake> thelostpatrol, oh, awn?
<ubotu> Oli: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<matt___> KrakensDen: who is that?
<thelostpatrol> javaJake, yes
<KrakensDen> matt___, gimme a second to find him
<oli> lxos:
<javaJake> thelostpatrol, I don't know about that
<matt___> KrakensDen: ok
<UnluckyMike> matt_: i think you have to have a composite window manager such as beryl, do you have one
<oli> lx0s: I tried that before but it keps telling me that screen 0 does not exist
<javaJake> matt___, I thought you were talking about beryl. :P
<crimeboy> hi
<matt___> javaJake: lol
<soundray> thelostpatrol: good luck with your awn, I'll ask you about it next week :)
<javaJake> matt___, Beryl IS a window manager
<ferronica> any one here help me regarding adesklets????
<madmaster> Does anyone know why I don't see WPA in Feisty as WiFi encription, though it is already installed?
<javaJake> matt___, so you can't really run them both
<javaJake> ferronica, lol, here too? :D
<thelostpatrol> soundray, heh
<crimeboy> somebody know how to fix this: mary@bonsai:~$ xterm -fn snap
* soundray wanders off in preparation for a long camping and fossil-digging weekend :)
<crimeboy> xterm:  unable to open font "snap", trying "fixed"....
<matt___> javaJake: im not running beryl
<ferronica> javaJake: yeah
<thelostpatrol> soundray, i've had no problems with my stuff so far, even beryl, which people had some complaints about :P
<javaJake> matt___, oh, my apologies
<UnluckyMike> matt_: i think you have to have a composite window manager such as beryl, do you have one
<ferronica> javaJake: :)
<KrakensDen> matt_, http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum is their forum
<javaJake> thelostpatrol, same here
<KrakensDen> matt___, http://njpatel.blogspot.com/ is the developer's blog
<matt___> UnluckyMike: no
<matt___> UnluckyMike: i may install beryl in a few to try it
<KrakensDen> matt___, that's probably where you want to go for help :)
<thelostpatrol> so... somone tell me... how do i compile this after i get in to the directory for it?
<UnluckyMike> matt__: try installing beryl i know a few docks require it
<KrakensDen> matt___, he has a point- not about beryl
<KrakensDen> matt___, but I don't remember if ubuntu has compositing on by default
<KrakensDen> matt___, if it's off, it'll give you that sort of error
<isleshocky77> Has anyone seen any information or know how to get a windows mobile 5 phone synced with Ubunutu (Evolution)?
<Jay__> Kb_: can you help me in seperate dialog
<Sid32> anyone know how to rebuild the applications menus
<KrakensDen> matt___, the blackness and all
<chii_testing> meh,....
<Jay__> Because at this point, my linux won't even boot up.
<UnluckyMike> KrakenDen: the default window manager does not have compositing, you need beryl or any other composite window manager
<isleshocky77> It's the last thing stopping me from completely switching over since I'm running an xp and ubuntu laptop side by side for the past week
<kb_> Jay__: in #paste, sure; i can't use PM, as i'm not reg'd
<Jay__> OKay
<matt___> KrakensDen: so how do i check?
<KrakensDen> Sid32, are they empty or missing?
<defjux> hi do i need to defrag in ubuntu?
<javaJake> defjux, no
<Sid32> I crashed and now the applications is empty
<KrakensDen> UnluckyMike, mmmm... no, there is an xorg toggle so you can get the composite extension
<defjux> javajake thats awesome but why not?
<KrakensDen> UnluckyMike, which is separate from the window managers, though they depend on it
<javaJake> defjux, the ext3 filesystem is so much better then Window's NTFS notice.
<defjux> thats incredible.
<Jay__> kb_: how do I go to paste in mIRC
<Sid32> Programs stll run
<Sid32> but no access to update manger, etc
<kb_> Jay__: /join #paste
<Chii_> bleh someone else has the name chii on here :>  Oh well lol
<KrakensDen> Sid32, right. Are all three bars gone or just the first?
<javaJake> defjux, because unlike NTFS (which just writes files where-ever) it always writes files at the beginning of the filesystem
<UnluckyMike> KrakensDen: then i stand corrected
<matevzp> hi, anyone who works on the ubuntu official page here?
<Sid32> Kraken: applicatiosn totally empty
<Elda> Oooh okey I had this oe
<KrakensDen> Sid32, my first thought would be to open up the menu editor, hit alt-f2 and type alacarte
<Elda> *one
<defjux> cool. wow i wonder why they made ntfs suck so much. can you install windows on ext3?
<Elda> Its been a while since Ive been o this network >.<
<matevzp> the download links don't work correctly
<javaJake> defjux, No
<KrakensDen> Sid32, in a perfect world, that should allow you to turn things back on
<crimeboy> someone knows how to use ttfonts on xterm?
<defjux> figured
<javaJake> defjux, not according to my knowledge
<ferronica> any one here help me regarding adesklets????
<dooglus> defjux: don't believe the hype.  ext3 does get fragmented too
<KrakensDen> Sid32, if not, something else is missing, which is bad :P
<javaJake> defjux, yes, I was just going to say that
<defjux> dooglus, do hmm, is there a way to reduce that that you know of?
<javaJake> defjux, it does fragment but not as badly. It takes years for it to become a problem.
<Dave_is_sexy> man this is hard. i have finally got a library that i need. it's source code and has no ./congiure, and make doesn't work. what do i do?
<defjux> ah ok
<Sid32> I can't add bookmarks to firefox any more
<Sid32> and my old ones are erased
<javaJake> defjux, I mean, even after a year I only have 5% fragmenting.
<wimdows> hi guys...after I logged into Ubuntu, it just crashed - screen went funny...so I restarted - logged in again, and after the desktop loaded up, it went back again to the login....where can I see what happened? any log files?
<Elda> Quick question.. what is a good ftp client to use?  Decided to try getting into Linux again, after having a bad go with Vista on this laptop lol
<kb_> Dave_is_sexy: you hack the makefile and/or source, or file a bug with whoever wrote it?
<dooglus> defjux: yes, run "defrag"...
<Sid32> I use filezilla for ftp
<dooglus> !info defrag
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB
<isleshocky77> Anyone know of a way of syncing a Windows Mobile 5 phone with Ubuntu (evolution, or something similar)?
<Elda> Okey, is that gui based?  As I am currently trying to learn console stuff since it makes up the "guts" of linux as it where but I still like a gui here and there xD
<Dave_is_sexy> kb_: really? oh fuck that. if they're not going to do a simle thing like that right, what's the rest of the program written like. Although I'm fairly certain you are foolish and wrong.
<saki> whats the path to the X includes?
<S2> isleshocky77, synce
<caballero33> what would be a program that i could set to record a live webcast or stream off the internet?
<ferronica> how to use adesklets???
<PriceChild> Dave_is_sexy, calm it down please ;)
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: how does the makefile not work?
<javaJake> caballero33, mplayer, but complex to set up
<Dave_is_sexy> pricechild: totally calm. just blunt
<kb_> Dave_is_sexy: I have no idea what library you're talking about, and I don't see what's wrong with emailing them and politely telling the authors that it doesn't compile on your system, complete with the error message - how else would they know?
<jpjacobs> caballero33, there is streamripper
<wimdows> "Calmer than you are" - quote from The Big Lebowski....
<KrakensDen> Dave_is_sexy, what are you installing, by the way? I can't find your original message
<dooglus> caballero33: "mplayer -dumpstream" is what I use
<isleshocky77> S2: Have any good tutorials/how-to's, or information on it?  I couldn't find anything on they're site the other day.
<saki> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<saki> !xincludes
<KrakensDen> Sid32, did alacarte work?
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   xorg-dev
<S2> isleshocky77, it's all on theyr wiki.
<caballero33> thanks i'll try them out!
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus:  *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
<S2> isleshocky77, for ubuntu too.
<wimdows> xtknight - question for ya: after I logged into Ubuntu, it just crashed - screen went funny...so I restarted - logged in again, and after the desktop loaded up, it went back again to the login....where can I see what happened? any log files?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: you typed "make all"?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: try just "make"
<Dave_is_sexy> krakensden: ripoff, which wants libcdio
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: that is just make
<isleshocky77> S2: Are windows Movile 2005 and windows movile 5 considered the same?
<DeRoXX> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<matt___> KrakensDen: so how do i check if it is on?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: it just adds the all part by itself
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: just install libcdio-dev
<dooglus> !info libcdio-dev
<ubotu> libcdio-dev: library to read and control CD-ROM (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 0.76-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 213 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: but that's a dev package
<KrakensDen> Dave_is_sexy, libcdio is in the apt repositories
<KrakensDen> Dave_is_sexy, you're compiling, you want a dev package
<doujikai> can any one tell me what is aim protocal used for?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: if you're trying to compile something that needs libcdio, you need the -dev package
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus::idn't that totally different?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: oh. oh right :)
<KrakensDen> Dave_is_sexy, compiling is 90% of what developers do :P. On the bad days
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: no.  the -dev package is basically the header ftiglehiuhgtgfjv - sorry - drunk gf - files you need
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus, oh yes it says i need the package headers to
<Dave_is_sexy> o
<Neil-> How do I turn html email display back on in thunderbird?
<Neil-> opengpg disabled it
<amigamia> which ubuntu server should i get? Ubuntu 6.06 or Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<KrakensDen> Dave_is_sexy, no worries, next time you'll know :)
<Elda> Quick/random question with acpi -t what temperatures would you be getting on average with your laptop?  For those that are running on laptops
<KrakensDen> amigamia, are you running a business or poking around?
<amigamia> business
<KrakensDen> amigamia, probably 6.06
<simonhellstrom> i can find it in the amarok manual, how do you connect a ipod to it?
<Elda> getting 53.8c and I wonder if thats okay :>
<amigamia> ok
<Neil-> any1?
<Dave_Is_Ugly> Elda: 55C
<wimdows> What do I need to run to stream / play DivX from an Ubuntu server to a Windows client?
<KrakensDen> Elda, looks like mine
<simonhellstrom> is there any configuration you have to do?
<Elda> Oooh okey, then okey its all good
<Elda> Thanks :)
<wimdows> don't tell me a samba share...
<KrakensDen> simonhellstrom, here you just plug it in- so hopefully that will work for you too ;)
<stefg> wimdows: i'd use vlc on both boxes
<Dave_is_sexy> have installed the -dev. still get the same error
<amigamia> i cannot determine the products in it. krakensden. we need fax server and print server and pdf creater and some kind of crm like sugar.
<Dave_is_sexy> i'll pastebin it
<wimdows> stefg - my thoughts too - now how do I open the file on the server?
<Elda> Was having that funny bug where acpi kept deciding it was too hot when I was trying to install ubuntu so it would close down half way, and then later when I tried running it :>
<CheshireViking> Elda, 61C
<Elda> Ewww netsplit, lol
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<amigamia> oh yes webmail. what webmail is included? horde?
<KrakensDen> amigamia, uh
<KrakensDen> amigamia, I totally lost your first comment
<amigamia> haha
<amigamia> haha
<muszek> hi... I've installed (a long time ago... probably around hoary) java 1.5.0_05 from sun's site (not from repos).  What should I do to remove it?  Installing/removing java from repos doesn't touch those files.  java -version keeps returning "1.5.0_05"
<KrakensDen> amigamia, bloody splits
<amigamia> haha
<Dave_is_sexy> http://pastebin.ca/471436
<Elda> Lol I find that every time I go back to Linux its easier, because I know what to do more or less
<linkmaster> why so many people joining
<Elda> Its quite an enjoyable occurance
<Elda> They got netsplitted
<stefg> wimdows: vlc has a welath of remote-control features... http, telnet... you could use a ssh client for win like putty... you name it
<linkmaster> oh lol
<hellcattrav> oi oi
<amigamia> KrakensDen is horde included in it?
<Dave_is_sexy> linkmaster: i don't know, why hasn't the server maxed out?
<amigamia> good grief :D
<Elda> Thats a LOT of people
<aild> hey
<hellcattrav> ive upgraded to 7.04 and now use GNOME....but what do i do to install a printer
* linkmaster sigh
<Dave_is_sexy> lol
<wimdows> stefg - what do I need to configure on the server to stream over http?
<hellcattrav> i can't see cups? or anything that looked vaguely familar...
<isleshocky77> S2: thanks.
<hellcattrav> then again i was in KDE last time...but im still not sure
<wimdows> Apache I'm guessing, but how to I have it serve up avi's using VLC??? Where does VLC come in (on the server)
<KrakensDen> amigamia, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ lets you search for packages by version
<simonhellstrom> i diden't work, what do you have on "connect media device?
<Dave_is_sexy> so i have libcdio-dve -paranoia0 and -cdsomething but still: http://pastebin.ca/471436
<KrakensDen> amigamia, it's alot more authoritative than I am
<stefg> wimdows: i'd recomend the vlc streaming howto on videolan.org
<Dave_is_sexy> *dev
#ubuntu 2007-05-05
<simonhellstrom> i have nothing
<aild> I was using the edgy version... I installed the ubuntu feisty.. now sometimes my screen goes blank and the computer freezes ..
<amigamia> KrakensDen  thanks
<KrakensDen> amigamia, and if you're on ubuntu now
<aild> im trying to install the restricted drivers..
<KrakensDen> amigamia, in the firefox search box
<wimdows> stefg - cheers, I'll check it out
<aild> the screen goes blank like... white lol
<KrakensDen> amigamia, click on the google icon, and you can select a different search service
<thelostpatrol> i need help compiling something
<KrakensDen> amigamia, like the ubuntu package search :)
<amigamia> KrakensDen  no i am not using ubuntu on this workstation
<linkmaster> is there such thing as an "ubuntu shell"?
<linkmaster> like theres unix shells..
<stefg> wimdows: you'll probaly not want to run an apache-server just for simple straming you movies from the office to the bedroom :-)
<Cafe_pyala> is there any tut on installing compiz on ati card in ubuntu 7.04
<muszek> hi... I've installed (a long time ago... probably around hoary) java 1.5.0_05 from sun's site (not from repos).  What should I do to remove it?  Installing/removing java from repos doesn't touch those files.  java -version keeps returning "1.5.0_05"
<amigamia> i am so disgusted with these problems that occured by the blackhat crackers to the server at the moment that i decided to jsut switch gears and go with another distro.
<KrakensDen> amigamia, ah well. It's a nice feature
<Hamm_laptop> any one familiar with Secretmaryo ?
<usser> linkmaster: no shell is the same everywhere
<linkmaster> what you mean?
<usser> linkmaster: shells rather
<linkmaster> ohh
<amigamia> heh i am SO BITTER..
<amigamia> anywa
<usser> linkmaster: bash,csh,ksh they are all unix/linux
<amigamia> anyway
<linkmaster> oh thanks usser!!!!!!
<usser> linkmaster: and theres ksh for mac even =)
<KrakensDen> amigamia, yeah, horde2 and horde3 are in dapper, in universe
<kb_>  amigamia: eh.. if you keep up with security patches, most distributions will be about the same, security-wise, i'd think
<aild> brb
<aild> reboot
<wimdows> stefg - it wouldn't matter - I have a dedicated server box (which currently runs Windows 2003) with hardware RAID 5...but am thinking of switching to Ubuntu Server
<usser> linkmaster: default in ubuntu is bash
<Cafe_pyala> can any body help me installing compiz on ubuntu 7.04
<Dave_is_sexy> can anyone tell me about continuing a multisession disc. i have tried all the gtk burners i can find, and nothing has this option visable
<amigamia> well kb_ it was my error to have not thought about the horde updates, i admit that, but i completely forgot about metadot of which we dont even use and that was another problem that broke the camels back.
<kb_> amigamia: metadot was the vulnerable package?
<amigamia> yes
<Elda> hurray, Im proud of myself.  Managed to retrieve my files I backed up onto the xbox and stick them back here
<kb_> ah... yeah, you want to remove as many unneeded packages as possible, if security is your goal
<amigamia> horde 2x stated the whole problem
<pbeesley1989> I have a problem with xine, ffmpeg and w32codecs. If I remove ffmpeg, xine uses the w32codecs okay, but I want to have both installed and give priority to w32codecs since some are better quality. Can that be done?
<amigamia> yes
<Elda> Got a modified xbox, and Ive found aside from entertainment its good for backing stuff up between reinstalling OSes xD
<amigamia> i learned a difficult lesson
<nickspoon> Hey Jack.
<nickspoon> Blah.
<vbabiy> hey guys how can i get a user id in the bash sheel
<vbabiy> shell
<kb_> vbabiy: whoami
<bobovski> hi all. is anyone willing to help me get a wired network connection going? I just installed ubuntu 7.04 on a friend's computer and the icon says there's no network connenction...what can I do now? All cables are plugged in etc
<kb_> amigamia: yeah - i've never been cracked, to the best of my knowledge, but i've wiped out my own systems by accident before - it's not fun stuff
<Dave_is_sexy> bobovski: sudo aptitude install network-manager
<kb_> bobovski: what does ifconfig say?
<amigamia> kd_ that is what has me so bitter, i just did that very thing.
<stefg> vbabiy: $UID is an env-variable
<amigamia> by accident
<kb_> amigamia: ahh, ouch; that hurts
<amigamia> yep
<amigamia> less than 30 min ago.
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: you need to install package libcdio-cdda-dev
<vbabiy> thank stefg
<kb_> amigamia: ah, it hurts most when it's fresh
<Cafe_pyala> is compiz stable
<dooglus> !info libcdio-cdda-dev
<ubotu> libcdio-cdda-dev: library to read and control digital audio CDs (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.76-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 92 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Alonea> Ok, I see a lot of people talking about this vmware thing, and I don't understand what its exact purpose is. I went to website, but I still don't get it.
<amigamia> kb_ lol you bet. now i have to drive thru rush hour and figure what i want to do and on top of it i have to come up with an explanation of what happened.
<bobovski> Dave_is_sexy: ok, no change
<Cosmo_> when I boot up my laptop it goes into a text mode and says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19172/ when I try to use control-d or input any other command it says bash: command not found, anyone know how to fix this?
<ivanzin> anybody to help me??
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: ta. yes i've figured that now. this 'building tag database' in aptitude seems so unnesessary
<bobovski> kb_: ifconfig gives a >
<kb_> Alonea: it's an emulator; it lets you run more ('virtualized') operating systems at the same time, without having them interfere with each other, on one machine
<Dave_is_sexy> bobovski: oh. did it install?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I avoid aptitude and just use apt-get
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: you'll need libcdio-paranoia-dev too
<kb_> bobovski: ehm, that's odd
<Firippu> can sombody help me install fluxbox, i have it installed but gnome only starts
<crdlb> Cafe_pyala: it depends on your video drivers and what platform your run it on
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: oh aptitude keeps track of dependencies. much better if you come to uninstall something
<MenZa> Firippu: change your session on gdm
<MenZa> your login screen
<dooglus> Firippu: from the login screen, click the 'options' thing in the bottom left and select session 'fluxbox'
<linkmaster> is it possible to dualboot windows and ubuntu?
<kane77> Firippu, change the session at the login screen
<crdlb> linkmaster: yes
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I use debfoster for that
<Cafe_pyala> Crdlb: I have ati card and ubuntu 7.04
<bobovski> Dave_is sexy: not that I could see
<crdlb> Cafe_pyala: ati what?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: noted
<linkmaster> crdlb: is there a guide somewhere on the web?
<Elda> Hmmm, I have to create a folder to store some junk.  Where would be a good idea to do it?  Im thinking on putting it in /etc/ but I dont know where is a "good" place to put it :> Sorry if I sound like a complete idiot, hehe
<bobovski> kb_: what are you looking for from the ifconfig reply?
<bobovski> kb_: he had a mistype
<h4wk0> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<amigamia> is something wrong with the mirrors?
<crdlb> !dualboot | linkmaster
<kane77> Elda, /tmp
<ubotu> linkmaster: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<stefg> !fhs | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<dooglus> amigamia: I think so.  Every time I look in them I see an ugly old man looking back.
<linkmaster> thanks!!!!!
<kb_> bobovski: if you have any network interfaces up (a few letters followed by a number in the first column)
<bobovski> eth0 and lo seem to be there
<amigamia> dooglus :D
<Cafe_pyala> Crdlb: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M
<kb_> bobovski: ok, is it a wired network with fixed ip addresses, or dhcp?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: you'll need package libcddb2-dev too :)
<Firippu> i found it. thanks all!
<Elda> kane, its not a temporary file though :>  Its a ollection of images etc that I want to store
<vbabiy> !cifs
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: lots of dependencies for this one!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> Elda: /etc is probably the worst place to it... /var/junk ?
<bobovski> kb_: it's a dsl connection behind a router. should we reset the router?
<Elda> kk
<crdlb> Cafe_pyala: then you have to enable the restricted driver and set up Xgl, but it should be (relatively) stable, and it will be FAR more stable than beryl
<bobovski> kb_: wired with me on the wireless on my laptop atm
<crdlb> because it's Xgl
<kane77> Elda, so why not in $home?
<Cafe_pyala> so i need to install xgl or compiz
<kb_> bobovski: hm... i wouldn't start by doing that.  i'd make sure you had an ip (either self-assigned in the right range, or from dhcp), and then try to ping the router
<OuZo> will Ubuntu-live be broadcast or will there be videos on youtube of what happened? thanks
<Elda> bleh beryl is evil :> I spent an hour or so isntalling it and preparing it.  The manager came up and all that but no nifty windows rotatey boxy thing
<amigamia> umm are the mirrors down?
<crdlb> Cafe_pyala: compiz is installed with ubuntu feisty, but you need to install and set up Xgl
<bobovski> kb_: ok, how does he check if he has an ip?
<Cafe_pyala> ok
<stefg> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dave_is_sexy> bobovski: oh you're lucky your wirelsss works. i am on the floor cos mine doesn't!
<Elda> ^ evil
<kb_> bobovski: ifconfig - check for a line like inet addr:192.168.0.3  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<crdlb> Cafe_pyala: enable the restricted driver in the restricted manager, and follow method A of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<crdlb> then just enable desktop effects from the Xgl session
<Hadron> something strange just happened. I booted and gnome said its settings were at odds with x. I selected the gnome ones over x. As a result my german kbd settings were. lost. Now I have set them back my tilde ~ key mus be pressed twice to get the tilde character to appear. Anyone have any ideas how to correct this?
* stefg likes to stress that #ubuntu-effects part. the channel is scolling fast enough even without beryl-relted messages
<kb_> Hadron: nodeadkeys
<bobovski> kb_: there's an inet addr on lo
<Hadron> kb_: where do I specify this in gnome?
<kb_> bobovski: yes, 127.0.0.1 - ignore that, i care about eth0
<bobovski> kb_: nothing on eth0
<crdlb> Cafe_pyala: yeah come to #ubuntu-effects
<kb_> Hadron: no idea, i haven't used gnome in about 7 years, sorry
<Dave_is_sexy> config.status: error: cannot find input file: src/Makefile.in
<Dave_is_sexy> why?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: this: "sudo apt-get install libcdio-dev libcdio-cdda-dev libcdio-paranoia-dev libcddb2-dev" installed all the deps I needed to get ./configure to run
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: it ran now, just the error above ^^
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I have that file: -rw-r--r-- 1 chris chris 31504 2007-02-12 00:05 ripoff-0.8.2/src/Makefile.in
<bobovski> kb_: I mean no inet etc listed after eth0
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: don't you have a Makefile.in in the 'src' directory?
<kb_> bobovski: ok - is the router set up to give out addresses via dhcp?
<user-land> Hi, is it easy to copy Grub from the MBR of one disk to the other ?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: er, yes i do
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: it's part of the standard source release, from sf.net
<bobovski> kb_: hurm. Let me check. it was working out ok on windows. Let me see...
<kb_> user-land: the best way to do that is probably to run grub and just install it onto the new drive
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: did you try running config.status instead of ./configure?  (you shouldn't)
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: ok, well now i get errors about vorbis.so
<kb_> bobovski: then it probably does
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: from ./configure?
<Cosmo_> when I boot up my laptop it goes into a text mode and says this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19172/ when I try to use control-d or input any other command it says bash: command not found, anyone know how to fix this?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: or from make?
<Dave_is_sexy> from make
<bobovski> kb_: the machine in question cannot access the router
<kb_> bobovski: what do you mean?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: config.status not found
<dooglus> Cosmo_: I think you should boot from the live CD and run fsck on your root partition from there.  it's telling you the partition is corrupted somehow
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I didn't try a 'make' yet.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Cosmo_> dooglus: thanks
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I did now, and it went through fine.  can you pastebin the error from 'make'?
<timewriter> should i choose the 64bit version , for Intel pentium D ?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: (assuming ./configure has run without error already)
<bobovski> kb_: like, if I open a browser and then type in the router address, it says it can't get to it
<shatrat> timewriter, I wouldnt, more trouble than it's worth
<timewriter> ok
<crdlb> timewriter: no there's no good reason to use 64bit on a desktop
<kneeki> Hmm, an SVN is something I add to my Software Sources correct?
<kb_> kb_: ok, well, try running dhcpcd eth0 or dhcpclient eth0 (i'm not sure which ubuntu uses)
<kb_> erm, bobovski even
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: http://pastebin.ca/471461
<timewriter> hmm
<timewriter> i get 404
<kneeki> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<timewriter> when i try to download
<user-land> what should i tell grub, kb_ ? do i need to run it as root ?
<amigamia> ubuntu.com is having problems?
<kb_> user-land: what you need to tell it depends on what the drive is, and yes, you should run it as root
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: can you pastebin the output from "ls -l src/Makefile.in"
<robzbob> hi all, how do I adjust my firewall settings?  I tried to install webmin but synaptic said it could not find it.
<user-land> sda, kb_
<kb_> user-land: ok, do you have any ide drives?
<dooglus> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<robzbob> ty
<hellcattrav> oi how do i get to teh old printer adder, where I could actually add the IP of teh pritner
<timewriter> Internet explorer has problems i guess
<timewriter> with mozilla everything went fine
<user-land> yes, hdc has the correct ubuntu grub entry.
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: http://pastebin.ca/471468
<kb_> user-land: ok, well, you'll need to figure out which one grub is seeing as hd0 and which as hd1
<kb_> then, whichever one maps to sda, you should type root (hdX) on
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: do you still have the downloaded ripoff-0.8.2.tar.gz file?  I suggest you blow away your ripoff-0.8.2 directory and start again.
<Hadron> kb_: just FYI I had to do an xserver reconfig to update my xorg.conf
<bobovski> kb_: neither of those commands were recognized
<Dave_is_sexy> ok
<kb_> bobovski: hm, does dh <tab> show anything?
<timewriter> do i need to use the generic kernel ?
<timewriter> brb
<hellcattrav> hey
<hydoskee> I have a network card that yields the following from 'lspci' "03:10.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)", and it only works about half the time
<hellcattrav> how do i use a wireless printer?
<hydoskee> any ideawhy?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> anyone using synergy for screen control?
<atorres> whats happenen
<jussi01> hellcattrav: is it ipp or?
<bobovski> kb_: yes, a few
<kb_> bobovski: ok, what are they?
<bobovski> kb_: dhcdbd
<atorres> synergy works great on ubuntu
<dooglus> SpaceBass: I tried it a few days ago.  seemed to work OK
<bobovski> kb_: dhclient
<hellcattrav> jussi01:  not sure  im on my network but things have changed from 6.10 KDE, compared to now Im using 7.04 GNOME
<kb_> bobovski: ok, the second is the one you want
<dooglus> SpaceBass: except I was thinking it was a VNC replacement, but it isn't
<amigamia> is it possible to use slax creator and write the ubuntu server 6x to a usb memory stick?
<SpaceBass> dooglus, I'm having a problem running it as a client on ubuntu
<[Meta] > Guys. :(
<SpaceBass> dooglus, says it cannot open the display
<[Meta] > I just installed Ubuntu for the second time ever.
<[Meta] > And it didn't let me specify a username.
<[Meta] > So I can't log in.
<dooglus> SpaceBass: all I ran was "synergyc -f 192.168.1.13" and it worked fine
<wimdows> what's the name of the other OSS streaming software something like versity, diversity or something
<bobovski> kib_: ok let me see
<SpaceBass> dooglus, hummm
<dooglus> SpaceBass: you'll need to have logged on to ubuntu already
<SpaceBass> dooglus, reposititory or comple?
<dooglus> SpaceBass: repo
<Kezman74> when Feisty creates the MythTV user, what password does it give it?
<Slick_> hey guys, I've just installed ubuntu and applied the patch which means feisty wont come up with an error with multiple drives.  I've reconnected my drives and want to mount them, how do you do that, so it will automatically mount them everytime you start ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> dooglus, thats the issue! I'm not logged into the console...just via ssh
<dooglus> SpaceBass: note the 'c' on the end of the command name
<bobovski> kb_: it works. You rule. Will it wtill work upon restart?
<dooglus> SpaceBass: I think it's for controlling a machine you're already logged on to, not for logging on to it
<hellcattrav> jussi01: there was a menu in kde where i could select manufacter and model, plus where the IP was, but Im not sure with 7.04 or GNOME
<dooglus> SpaceBass: you realise it can't share displays?  only keyboard and mouse
<SpaceBass> dooglus, yep
* SpaceBass has a snazzy multi lcd setup
<kb_> bobovski: nope, you'll need to tell ubuntu to remember it.  i've not succesfully even booted into ubuntu yet, much less configured my network, so I don't know how to tell it that off the top of my head, though someone mentioned the possibility of installing some kind of network manager program, which would probably know how; otherwise, you or i could check the ubuntu docs
<[Meta] > Help!
<dooglus> multi-lcd?  how's that work on a laptop?
<kb_> hi [Meta] 
<[Meta] > Hi kb_
<jussi01> hellcattrav: try localhost:631 in firefox
<dooglus> one display inside and one outside?
<bobovski> kb_: ok. thanks a lot, I really appreciate it
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Slick_> how do you mount drives in ubuntu, so that they will always mount everytime you restart?
<TaSo> when I do "ssh localhost" i get 'Permission denied (publickey,password).' ... any clue?
<kb_> Slick: add them to /etc/fstab
<wimdows> Slick_ you add them to you /etc/fstab
<[Meta] > I can't log in. :( I don't have a username even though it was supposed to ask during setup.
<dooglus> Slick_: I would edit /etc/fstab.  maybe there's a gui to do that for you, I don't know
<Slick_> is there a guide to doing that, I'm new to ubuntu
<dooglus> [Meta] : boot from the live cd and use 'adduser' to make a user account
<Hamm_laptop> Slick_: i would download automatix  and install the ntfs/fat32  mounter
<kb_> [Meta] : hm.. easiest method is probably a boot cd; boot using that, get a shell using sudo, then run useradd -m yourusername
<kb_> [Meta] : and then run passwd yourusername
<[Meta] > I can't run the live cd
<[Meta] > ??
<hydoskee> I get an "unknown hardware address type 801"
<t9ace22> PART
<dooglus> [Meta] : when you boot, do you get the option of 'recovery mode'?  if so, that would do it
<Slick_> Hamm_laptop cheers i'll try that
<[Meta] > Oh.
<Hamm_laptop> Slick_:  google   automatix
<[Meta] > I tried doing that last night, but I'm crappy at Ubuntu commands
<jussi01> hellcattrav: is that working for you?
<Kezman74> Sorry, I got kicked. When Feisty makes the mythtv user, what password does it give it. Or how can I change it?
<[Meta] > I forget them all from around January.
<wimdows> Slick_ - here's a tutorial on editing fstab on the UbuntuForums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<dooglus> Kezman74: "sudo passwd mythtv"
<kb_> [Meta] : well, now we've reminded you
<[Meta] > I don't understand.
<[Meta] > Last time, it just let me set up an account during installation
<Kezman74> dooglus: I'm such an idiot, ty
<BryanJK> ...could someone help me with a missing dependency? I have KibaDock and KibaDock plugins Deb packages, but whenever I launch either one... it says it needs the other. How do ... install them?
<[Meta] > (And yes, I was using exactly the same CD)
<kb_> [Meta] : yes, that's weird
<vbabiy> hey guys can i use mount to mount more then one directory at once
<dooglus> BryanJK: "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" ?
<dxdemetriou_> can I force firefox to use limited amount of memory? It is very hungry
<tarzeau> vbabiy: yes
<[Meta] > kb_: I just thought I hadn't been paying attention to it last night.
<jussi01> BryanJK: sudo dpkg -i deb1.deb deb2.deb
<tarzeau> dxdemetriou_: see ulimit
<KNY> hey, anyone have experience getting sound to work in UT2004?
<vbabiy> tarzeau:  how
<dooglus> dxdemetriou_: you can tell it not to cache so many pages somehow
<BryanJK> just a sec jussi01 & dooglus
<kb_> yay, ubuntu is -finally- booting. that was a minor marathon.
<dooglus> dxdemetriou_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.cache.memory.capacity
<bloodMuffin> how can i make Konsole transparent? i check transparent and its still not transparent
<Elda> you have to set the transparency
<imperfect-> Is there a way to use fstab to mount a drive a certain createmask for user,group or even just octal?
<kb_> ugh, the graphical bootloader's password field is way too small
<jussi01> !fstab | imperfect-
<scott_> Hi all, what would you do if ldconfig -v listed a library but ldd programname said it couldn't find it?
<[Meta] > kb_ when I get the shell... do I type "useradd -m username"? Or "run useradd -m username"
<codecaine> hi anybody know a good respirtory for festy so i don't have the basic one?
<ubotu> imperfect-: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tarzeau> kb_: screenshot?
<Wriest> how come when I open up pages the screen goes black?
<dooglus> imperfect-: you can specify the umask in /etc/stab: e.g. "UUID=10CA-7773  /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<kb_> tarzeau: i'm sure it's the normal size, it's just only about half the length it needs to be for me to be able to type my password without it scrolling and hence my not being able to see that i'm typing more characters
<jussi01> codecaine: what are you asking?
<BryanJK> jussi01: " dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<joel> #ubuntuhelp
<fiveiron> is there a way to "cat" the contents of a file into my clipboard?
<vbabiy> tarzeau: vbabiy@vbabiy-laptop:~$ sudo mount /mnt/MP3/ /mnt/ServerD
<vbabiy> mount: /mnt/MP3/ is not a block device
<dooglus> imperfect-: that's not the default for creating new files though - it's how files look on a vfat fs
<vbabiy> tarzeau: is that wrong
<codecaine> so I can have a big choice from download
<codecaine> s
<tarzeau> vbabiy: yes it's wrong
<jussi01> BryanJK: doo you really want kiba dock?
<tarzeau> vbabiy: you need something from /dev/whatever instead of /mnt/MP3/
<fiveiron> vbabiy: you dont mount a directory to a directory.... you mount a device to a directory
<kb_> vbabiy: what are you trying to do?
<Wriest> how come when I open up pages the screen goes black?
<dooglus> Wriest: are they black pages?
<jrib> Wriest: are you using beryl?
<BryanJK> jussi01: yea, unless you can reccomend a nice program launcher type widget
<jussi01> BryanJK: Id reccomend having a look at kooldock
<vbabiy> kb i have fstab recorders for these directory i need to mount them using these recorders
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: http://pastebin.ca/471481
<Elda> Looking at the options, the transparency for the console is fake transparency
<dooglus> BryanJK: the avant-window-navigator is quite nice
<Elda> The only thing it will show is your background image
<BryanJK> jussi01: okay ill check that out, you too dooglus
<joel> hello
<Elda> It wont actually let you see items through your window, iirc beryl does that though
<jussi01> BryanJK: kooldock is in the repos...
<[Meta] > kb_ when I get the shell... do I type "useradd -m username"? Or "run useradd -m username"
<dooglus> BryanJK: avant looks like this: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/avant.png
<jussi01> !info kooldock feisty
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<joel> erm i compiled my kernel with a guide i found
<kb_> [Meta] : the former
<joel> works good but cant find the nvidia drivr now
<[Meta] > Thanks. :)
<jussi01> BryanJK: works in gnome too
<sacater> yes
<joel> any1 can help me?
<Pelo> joel,  what is your issue ?
<kb_> joel: if you tell us what your problem is, maybe; if not, no :)
<[Meta] > I like your icons, dooglus
<joel> i recompiled my kernel using a guide i found
<Wriest> Yes
<BryanJK> dooglus: that looks nice
<joel> it works good and quick but cant isntall nvidia driver
<[Meta] > Very nice.
<BryanJK> jussi01: ...kooldock only works in KDE doesn't it?
<Elda> cooldock creates a mac like scrolly bar?
<ubuntu> hi, how do you recommend to partitioning a 80GB HD in order to install ubuntu??
<[Meta] > How do you actually get the icons like that?
<imperfect-> well
<Wriest> jrib: yes I'm using beryl
<dooglus> BryanJK: avant needs beryl or compiz to work
<imperfect-> I need a creatmask ;)
<BryanJK> I have both...
<Pelo> !nvidia > joel
<jrib> Wriest: it's a bug, happens when your card runs out of memory
<imperfect-> How do I do creatmask
<Elda> Ubuntu, I had it do the automatically so it used ALL of the 80 gigs xd
<jrib> Wriest: maybe #ubuntu-effects knows more
<joel> what can i do?
<jussi01> BryanJK: no it works in gnome also
<Elda> There should be an option to have it do it automaticall
<Wriest> ok thanx
<kb_> wow, dooglus - your gnome setup is actually pretty :)
<Elda> It will set up boot/swap/ etc
<Pelo> joel,  why did you recompile the kernel in fhe first place ?
<[Meta] > Elda, if you're installing Windows with it, you should install Windows first
<dooglus> kb_: it's pretty much the default, only with the bottom bar replaced by avant-w-n
<imperfect-> Is there a way to do create mask?
<joel> cuz i wanted more perfomance
<sabrina__>  /server synapthein.org
<Elda> Well yeah :>  I suppose
<joel> :)
<xtknight> wimdows, about your previous question: try /var/log/gdm.n.log  where n is a number between 0 and 9 (highest being the last recorded log which usually only goes up to about 1)
<sabrina__> uhh, sorry :)
<ubuntu> Elda: But i had windows in that partition too
<BryanJK> "Failed to check for installed and available applications" >__>
<Pelo> joel, how's your permormance now ?
<kb_> dooglus: hm... ok, well, the default's gotten a lot better in these last few years then
<joel> perfect
<joel> i think lol
<Elda> Well, what I did when I worried about windows was set how much I wanted for linux, set up a 25 ish (still probably too big) boot partition and used about 2 gigs for a swap
<joel> i just switched from windows
<Pelo> joel,  chek you pm windows for instrctions on the nvidia driver
<dooglus> kb_: refresh that URL I pasted - at first I accidentally only snapped the terminal window - now it's the whole desktop.  uglier now?
<Meshezabeel> heya, just wondering if serial mice are now detected in edgy? I know they weren't detected in the previous two versions of ubuntu
<joel> dammit windows lagging my pc
<nixnoob> anyone know which version of the rt61 driver was used in feisty?
<joel> and got rid of it
<knoppix> Hello
<nixnoob> was it the beta1 or 2 of the serialmonkey rt2x00 driver?
<dooglus> congratulations joel :)
<Elda> Right now though Im tired of windows, after my horrid experience with vista on this older laptop
<lordsaka> hello
<amigamia> why is Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2011 ?
<Raptor45> been thinking of trying out gfxboot... if I mess up grub, how can I restore it?
<nixnoob> LTS=LONG TERM SUPPORT
<MenZa> amigamia: 6.06 is Long Term Support
<Raptor45> nixnoob, rt61 didn't work out of the box for me
<Pelo> amigamia,  lts means, long term support
<MenZa> And it's only the servers that get 5 years, desktops get 3 years IIRC
<kb_> dooglus: looks the same to me, i may've been slow to load it and gotten that version the first time
<joel> ya im pretty hapy with it but im too curious and get in issues like this one
<Elda> how come 7.04 doest get that? :>
<dooglus> kb_: ok
<nixnoob> raptor45 me either im just trying to figure what version of the driver is included in feisty
<Ace2016> hi all
<Meshezabeel> er, what I meant was: is 7.04 capable of detecting serial mice? 6.06 and 6.10 weren't capable
<Raptor45> nixnoob, ah... the legacy drivers worked for me though
<amigamia> any comments on the server?
<dooglus> kb_: so you're not using GNOME?  or not using feisty?
<Raptor45> nixnoob, can't wait till it works out of the box
<Ace2016> how do i use gfxboot themes in grub, the old tutorials don't work in feisty
<Ace2016> can anyone help?
<nixnoob> raptor i believe the legacy drivers are whats being used in feisty i just wanna kno if they are beta1 or beta2?
<Wriest> What about the sounds
<BryanJK> jussi01 or dooglus:  http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/6296/umid3.png  ...any idea what thats about?
<Raptor45> nixnoob, I'm pretty sure ubuntu uses the r2x00 driver instead of legacy
<Wriest> I can't get it to make any noise when someone answere me
<Elda> Meshezabeel, not quite sure about the serial mice :>  Let me see if I have one around here though to check.  If its not here it would be at home
<joel> erm got a problem it said i need to install this
<nixnoob> raptor45 i see thank you
<kb_> dooglus: i booted into feisty all of about 10 minutes ago :)
<Meshezabeel> Elda: ok thanks :)
<jussi01> BryanJK: just follw those instructions
<joel> You need to install the package
<joel>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-ck1
<joel> for this program to work.
<Elda> meh, Im sorry no mice here :/
<nixnoob> raptor45 i need to blacklist the rt2x00 driver for the legacy ones to work yes?
<MenZa> so install it, joel
<damacus> hello.
<kb_> dooglus: i used to use gnome, but around 2000 or so, but then i switched to blackbox, then kde around '03 or '04
<MenZa> joel: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-ck1
<dooglus> BryanJK: I'd close the update manager, open a terminal, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and pastebin the result if I was you
<Jay2> damacus, hi
<Bitmess> How can I mount NTFS volume in read/write?
<Raptor45> nixnoob, hmm was a while ago I did that... as I recall, I just went through the tests to build/install the legacy driver and it all came up fine
<joel> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-ck1
<southafrikanse> What is the Ubuntu effects channel please?
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > Bitmess  check your pm window
<damacus> does anyone know why there isn't yet a USN for http://torrentfreak.com/multiple-vulnerabilities-discovered-in-ktorrent/ ?
<dooglus> kb_: I've used KDE on and off, but don't really like it.  Not sure why really.  GNOME's dumbing down is annoying, but I don't like KDE much either...
<damacus> or is the current version in ubuntu already patched?
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  #ubuntu-effects
<southafrikanse> Pelo: Thank you
<dooglus> kb_: I quite like the Windows interface to be honest :)
<kb_> dooglus: yeah - between gnome 1, and kde 2, i was totally in favor of gnome - but i've liked kde from 3.1 onwards, while i haven't liked gnome2
<peepsalot> is there a way to back up a whole partition into a file on another drive, then mount it?
<kb_> dooglus: imho, the ultimate ui was the beos one, but beos is, sadly, proprietary and dead
<joel> what can i do then
<joel> ?
<damacus> peepsalot: yeah
<Pelo> peepsalot,   sudo cp
<kb_> and all the ui clones i've seen have entirely missed the good parts
<damacus> dd if=/dev/partition of=/newdrive/file.dmp
<nixnoob> raptor just make and then make install yes?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: did you spot anything in that pastbin post?
<Smaug> whats a good program for annimation?
<joel> can i reinstall default kernel?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I didn't even spot the pastebin URL sorry.  did you put my name in your message?
<dooglus> Smaug: synfig :)
<peepsalot> damacus, and I can mount that file just like a partition device?
<Raptor45> nixnoob, read the documentation... you also have to copy a setup file somewhere if you want to use WEP and stuff
<damacus> then on another computer you can mkdir /media/file; mount -o loop -t ext3 /path/to/file.dmp /media/file
<Pelo> joel,  from synaptic
<damacus> replacing ext3 with the correct partition type
<peepsalot> damacus, ok, thx i will try that
<damacus> yeah
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: http://pastebin.ca/471481
<ceriand> does anyone have any experience with setting up bluetooth hid?
<damacus> if you have problems, google mounting over loopback
<nixnoob> Raptor45 thanks did u ever use the GUI frontend RutilT from the serialmokney site?
<Smaug> dooglus: thanks
<Raptor45> nixnoob, as I recall, it can only be set through that config file, not through command line or the GUI
<joel> i install default kernel from synaptyc?
<Raptor45> nixnoob, saw it, but never tried it
<Pelo> joel,  you might want to remove your new kernel
<weswh-> does anyone know if the version of ktorrent that comes with feisty is 2.1.4? When you hit "about ktorrent" in the app all they say is "2.1", that really bugs me.
<Dave_is_sexy> everytime i start seamonkey it crashes instantly. firefox crashes every 5 mins or so. i'm not having much luck with this os.
<weswh-> or does that mean I am literally running 2.1?
<damacus> weswh-: yeah, I want to know too
<BryanJK> dooglus: http://pastebin.ca/471493
<damacus> I prefer ktorrent over azureus... but I'd rather not run a vulnerable client
<peepsalot> damacus, do you have any recommendation if the other drive is across the network?  do I need to set up a samba share?  is there a simpler way?
<damacus> I didn't see a USN for the ktorrent vuln
<weswh-> yeah..well, for starters I just want to know what I'm running. heh
<damacus> peepsalot: you can mount the file over the network, or create the file onto a network share.. but to create the file, you have to do it from the local machine
<weswh-> peepsalot: are you trying to setup something permanent, or just copy a few files?
<bob> SnakesAndStuff
<Pici> weswh-: Looks like just 2.1-0ubuntu2, I did `aptitude show ktorrent`
<joel> im confused, how do i remove it? what happens if i remove it?
<peepsalot> i want to back up a drive before I format it
<SnakesAndstuff> Has anyone here ever had any luck getting cinelerra to install on ubuntu feisty fawn?
<weswh-> I just use an SFTP client to connect from my windows box or whatever..over ssh
<Pelo> joel,  if your previous kernel is still ther you'll be able to boot it
<weswh-> it's by far the easiest way to get things done.
<dooglus> BryanJK: does "sudo apt-get -f install" fix it?
<Raptor45> if I break my grub, how can it be restored? I know I've seen links to some utility somewhere
<joel> isnt feisty kernel 2.6.20? i installed 2.6.20.ck1 and in grub theres not  a 2.6.20
<sethk> Raptor45, there is a grub command line utility, called grub.  there is also grub-install
<Pelo> joel,  as for the how , well if you compiled the same way anyother prog is compiled,  get the source,  run make then make uninstall ( or make remove I can never remember),  also consider backing up your data and maybe just reinstalling
<kb_> peepsalot: i'd recommend using tar with the preserve options for that
<nixnoob> Raptor45 one more question, did ra0 come up automatically or did u need to script a bunch on iwpriv stuff to make it associate?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: that's a strange error.  you shouldn't be using 'su' here at all - I'd try deleting the ripoff-* directory again, then leaving 'su' and doing it all as yourself.
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I don't know if that would fix it or not though
<Dave_is_sexy> ok
<Raptor45> sethk, and if I am unable to boot? can I run that via the live cd?
<BryanJK> dooglus: it fixes the app manager, yes
<joel> can i reinstall ubuntu without loosing the downloaded programs?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: I'd also try installing "libxml2-dev" - do you have it already?
<Pelo> joel, no,  but if youknow hat they are you can easily find them again and resinstall them
<Raptor45> nixnoob, it was able to connect via that config file... at the end I just had to make a script to do dhcp on startup
<nixnoob> Raptor45 thanks
<amigamia> does ubuntu server automatically detect needed updates and retrieve them and install them as needed??????
<BryanJK> dooglus: what irc client are you using?
<dooglus> BryanJK: irssi
<joel> can i rename my kernel?
<weswh-> hmm...so in a situation like this, do you think 2.1.4 will make it into the ubuntu repos sooner than later? or are we going to be on our own?
<joel> so it doesnt say ck1 at the end?
<BryanJK> dooglus: it looks nice :D
<wimdows> thanks xtknight - no, no gdm* log file in /var/log
<dooglus> BryanJK: I run it inside screen on a remote server, so I can stay online even when my laptop is switched off
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: no exactly the same errors
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: you installed "libxml2-dev"?
<h4wk0> !torrent
<Pelo> joel, yo'Re getting into stuff that I've never done , I can't realy hellp anymore
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<joel> oh ok
<joel> thx anyways
<dooglus> joel: you can specify the name when you build it
<BryanJK> dooglus: and what was the dock you had?
<dooglus> joel: or if you're talking about how it shows up in the grub menu, you can use whatever name you like there
<dooglus> BryanJK: http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<damacus> h4wk0: well, its more than alternatives.  i'm new to ubuntu.. but I'm concerned about how long security vulnerabilities remain unresolved....
<joel> this was the guide i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=409288&highlight=Kolivas
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: i have now, and the error is the same
<dooglus> BryanJK: no official package available.  I built it from source, but unofficial packages are available
<Pelo> dooglus,  he compiled a new kernel and he can'T get his nvidia drivers to work right now,  he wants to go back
<AzulSolaris> Anyone know off the top of their heads how to fix the resolution on an ATI Radeon Xpress 200 video card?
<xtknight> wimdows, hmm well im nmot sure then.
<xtknight> wimdows, oh /var/log/gdm/?
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: it's a strange error indeed.  I didn't see it
<wimdows> xtknight - ah! yes, gdm dir...
<Elda> Azule I think I saw something about that on the forums
<murat> hi all
<sethk> Raptor45, yes, you can get to both grub and grub-install on the cd
<wimdows> not sure which one to look at: :0.log  :0.log.1  :0.log.2  :0.log.3  :0.log.4  :20.log  :20.log.1  :20.log.2
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: but I've compiled quite a lot of stuff on this box before, so it's quite possible I already installed some -dev package that you're missing and need
<wimdows> 0.log.4 I guess?
<murat> i have just seen a post about pidgin (former gaim im)
<damacus> weswh-: http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=downloads
<sethk> wimdows, do ls -ltr in /var/log, look at the most recent one (which will be the last one listed for ls -ltr)
<damacus> they have a feisty package up there
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: it's just not worth it really is it? win2k is fine
<damacus> guess we'll have to use that until the security fix is addressed in ubuntu proper.
<murat> if somebody know howto install pidgin on feisty
<murat> ???
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: there are other CD rippers available in the ubuntu repositories anyway.  is there any reason you want this one in particular?
<joel> hello?
<heatxsink> hello
<gluttony> hi, im trying to run beryl on feisty, and its in my system tray. but my ubuntu is still using metaciy to manage the desktop. i click on beryl, the scree flickers, and then it is still set to medacity
<Ix0s> gluttony, beryl --replace is usually good fro diasgnosis
<fjleon> sup guys, does anyone of a ubuntu repository with pidgin (gaim) 2.0 final?
<Pelo> gluttony,  #beryl
<dooglus> murat: feisty has gaim 2.0.0 beta 6.
<joel> ok nvm thx anyways cyaz
<dooglus> murat: pidgin won't be until gutsy I guess
<murat> hi fjleon, i am looking for pidgin too
<fjleon> darn
<murat> thanks dooglus
<Ix0s> gluttony, run beryl --replace in terminal and pasterbin outcome
<peepsalot> kb_, damacus, weswh- what if the partition is NTFS
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: yes i don't like any of the others. used them all before. i have soundjuicer for now, but ripoff is how a ripper should be. why they make it so hard to install i do not know, but there is little i understand about linux developers
<fjleon> guess we either have to wait for an unofficial repository or compile it myself
<kb_> peepsalot: which partition? i haven't been following
<dooglus> murat: you can build it yourself if you want the final version, but I doubt it will be much different from gaim 2.0.0 beta 6
<murat> i will compile pidgin myself then
<damacus> peepsalot: if you use dd, you'll get a block-for-block copy
<damacus> and it can be remounted on a different linux box
<peepsalot> kb_, a partition i want to make a copy of before I format this drive
<fjleon> dooglus, actually the GUI changed drastically on beta 7/final
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: are you running feisty?
<kb_> peepsalot: hm.... dunno about how it'd be about keeping metadata or advanced stuff like ntfs streams, if you have any, but as long as you can read it, i'd expect tar to do ok on the actual data
<murat> thanks dooglus and fjleon
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: you can install the one I just built if you like: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/ripoff_0.8.2-1_i386.deb
<peepsalot> damacus, how can I dd from the partition on one computer to a filesystem on another?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: ooh thanks
<dooglus> fjleon: that's crazy :)  why have 6 betas and then make drastic changes just before release???
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: use "sudo dpkg -i <my.deb>"
<dooglus> Dave_is_sexy: (without the < and > of course)
<peepsalot> damacus, can I dd over scp somehow?
<damacus> peepsalot: mount the remote filesystem
<joel__> hello
<BryanJK> dooglus: on the dock, it says "  2. Type `make' to compile the package."  after running configure in terminal... "root@bryan-desktop:/home/bryan/Desktop/avant-window-navigator-0.1.1# make
<BryanJK> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<damacus> then in the dd, set the of to use that mountpoint
<wimdows> xtknight and sethk - here's the log from the first crash... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19178/
<joel__> from the grub thing selected the other kernel
<damacus> and yeah, you can use scp/ssh via SSHfs
<joel__> how do i make it default?
<peepsalot> damacus, so there is no getting around using samba
<peepsalot> oh
<damacus> i guess that depends on your situation, heh
<peepsalot> i haven't tried sshfs before
<joel__> how do i change the default kernel from grub?
<Dave_is_sexy> dooglus: oh wow. awesome it's done! Thanks very much!
<damacus> i mean, if you can use NFS... definitely go that route
<xtknight> wimdows, hm seems like some type of forceful error to me.. sig11...i think ive gotten a Signal from X before but i cant remember at all the details
<southafrikanse> Where are the logon themes located on our disk? I want to put an image there so it can go by default
<damacus> or if you can put the image onto an external drive
<fjleon> hey murat
<xtknight> wimdows, i'd suggest maybe reinstalling xserver pkgs...but when did this start happening/what have you done to limit the problem/etc?
<fjleon> http://cpanel.prohosts.org/filemanager/index.php?ftpserver=ftp.byetcluster.com&ftpserverport=2121&username=ph_575081&password_encrypted=72656E6567616465&language=en&skin=blue&ftpmode=automatic&passivemode=yes&sslconnect=no&viewmode=list&sort=&sortorder=&directory=%2F&entry=pidgin_2.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb&state=downloadfile
<fjleon> check that out
<h4wk0> Whats the ntfs write package again :s
<h4wk0> ntfs-config?
<joel__> whats pidgin?
<ZombieCross> ntfs-3g
<ZombieCross> Pidgin is the new Gaim.
<fjleon> gaim
<AaronMT> !gaim > joel__
<dooglus> BryanJK: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/avant-window_svn173-1_i386.deb ?
<damacus> libpurpleolol
<joel__> ooohhh
<wimdows> xtknight, just started happening today....
<raschko> ne 1 here have tips on how to shrink the launcher icons in a panel??
<dooglus> BryanJK: I built it from subversion, not the 0.1.1 version
<Raptor45> so, has anyone gotten gfxboot to work in feisty? is it definitely broken?
<damacus> anyone know of a good image viewer, similar to eye of gnome.. that supports animated gifs?
<xtknight> wimdows, out of the blue..?
<wimdows> xtknight - I used to have beryl / XGL working on here...
<joel__> how can i edit grub?
<xtknight> wimdows, since an apt update perhaps?
<joel__> i want to change the default kernel
<damacus> (most important features:  animated gifs, fullscreen scaled view, and navigating between images in a folder without loading them all into the app first)
<wimdows> but couldn't deal without the direct 3d rendering so reinstalled ati packages and had it back...
<wimdows> was working fine for quite a number of weeks
<BryanJK> dooglus: Thanks! ...is that it?
<baa_> can anyone with usenet recommend a good bin post proggy.
<dooglus> BryanJK: alternatively, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2093300 - in fact you'll need to see that anyway, 'cos there's some gconf command you have to run before it'll work
<baa_> for windows even.
<BryanJK> dooglus: sounds good
<dooglus> BryanJK: that's a binary package of the current subversion version compiled
<wimdows> xtknight - can I simply reinstall xserver packages/
<wimdows> ?
<joel__> how can i edit grub?
<joel__> how can i edit grub default kernel?
<ice9> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> wimdows, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" first
<GrueTamer> joel__: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<joel__> thx
<peepsalot> is there a simple command to see free space on a partition?
<murat> joel, you want to boot different kernel then the default one
<ice9> using realVNC on windows to remote into gnome box
<kb_> woah, why does network-agent take so long to apply changes?
<dooglus> joel__: grub's config file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ice9> but I can't get sound to work does anyone know how
<william> just one quick question...i installed GAIM Beta 6 with Automatix2...i see now version 6 is out but i still didnt get the update...does automatix take care of updates for me?
<CPrgmSwR2> Doesn't apt-get resolve dependences?
<kb_> CPrgmSwR2: it does
<ice9> does anyone know how to enable sound with realvnc
<CPrgmSwR2> Then I read a stupid article
<william> Anyone?Does Automatix2 take care of the updates for me?
<Filthpig> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dooglus> william: I don't think so.
<wimdows> xtknight - hmmm - it's now changed my driver from fgrlx to ati in xorg.conf
<Filthpig> !changethemes | southafrikanse
<ubotu> southafrikanse: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<wimdows> so I'll change that back to fgrlx
<xtknight> wimdows, nah dont for now
<kb_> yay, networking works
<xtknight> wimdows, just see if gdm starts without an issue?  if so then continue and reinstall Prop ati drivers
<wimdows> hmm ok
<matt____1> can someone please explain to me "window managers". like the compiz, aiglx, xgl. i want to get this to work. http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/ look at the download section, 3rd sentance
<connor> my camera is not working properly; when I connect it to the laptop I get the "camera detected" message, but then when I click "import photos", it gives me "An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<wimdows> xtknight - so just Ctrl-Alt backspace, right
<BryanJK> blah, random gnome crash >_>
<xtknight> wimdows, yea to restart X servef
<wimdows> aye
<kira_> hi there.... somebody knows a nice tool so i can make a video from my beryl desktop?
<dooglus> matt____1: which is the 3rd sentence?
<asherZ> in compiz how do u enable bottom cube image?
<dooglus> matt____1: oh, the download section, ok
<matt____1> dooglus: where it mentions Awn needs a composited environment to run
<Braddf0rd> Hey, I'm having a problem with Compiz not enabling... It was enabled, my gf went into Vista, I came back and it was off, and when I went to enable it, it couldn't... what should I do to fix this?
<Braddf0rd> I rebooted and tried again, and nothing... did the same thing
<Braddf0rd> Should I reinstall it or something?
<plowsoke> hey, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu.  my problem seems to have been mentioned on the official forums a few times, but i don't believe i've been able to find any official fix.  the installer runs normally, until the first GUI loads, then the screen is orange with some random artifacts and it just stops reacting, not frozen, there's just nothing to do.  from what i've read this is caused by some kind of compatibility issue with my 
<BryanJK> dooglus: Thanks, your deb package worked by itself :D
<matt____1> dooglus: oops, wrong button, i am going to have to restart xserver, give me a second
<dooglus> matt____1: ok, I see.  are you running beryl or compiz?  ie. wobbly windows and all that.
<matt____1> dooglus:
<Braddf0rd> Hey, I'm having a problem with Compiz not enabling... It was enabled, my gf went into Vista, I came back and it was off, and when I went to enable it, it couldn't... what should I do to fix this?
<matt____1> dooglus: well, im not. i don't understand compiz, is it the default ubuntu manager thing?
<dooglus> BryanJK: right.  I think 0.1.1 needed a separate gconf command, but maybe the svn version doesn't...  I tried 0.1.1 first, hence my confusion
<CPrgmSwR2> re-install is a quick fix Barddf0rd
<farseer_> hello, how can i reach a linux partition from a windows computer. over the network?
<lufis> What's java_vm and why's it taking up 91% of my CPU?
<BryanJK> dooglus: well gnome crashed for some reason, and I come back and have Avant in my accessories menu
<BryanJK> works great
<CPrgmSwR2> but I would advise tring to figure out what went wrong
<plowsoke> lufis: java virtual machine i'm guessing
<dooglus> BryanJK: what's nice with it is that you can drag launchers onto the panel as well - then launchers and open windows use the same icon
<CPrgmSwR2> then you don't have to re-install everytime it happens
<Elda> Lufis, sounds to me like that Java Virtual Machine
<jrib> lufis: java virtual machine and because it is java
<farseer_> .. is that what samba is used for?
<lufis> sheesh, how do i disable it?
<ice9> java is a memory hog
<BryanJK> is it also for windows?
<matt____1> dooglus: i just enabled compiz, but i have no window borders or anything
<matt____1> dooglus: why?
<BryanJK> like its showing windows I have open*
<julio> Can somebody help me with getting Hotmail to work in Evolution?
<ice9> depends to you have anything up that is java
<ice9> applets ,
<ice9> maybe
<plowsoke> hey so anyone know a fix for that nvidia install issue?
<dooglus> BryanJK: you can set it to auto hide too - it will hide when your mouse leaves it, unless it leaves by creeping along the bottom edge of the screen - so you can easily hide it or leave it on screen as you like
<lufis> ice9: I don't use any java apps, haven't run a java applet in firefox in a week or more
<dooglus> matt____1: I don't know.  in feisty is that?
<eck> lufis: look at the ppid
<kb_> lufis: well, it's presumably running something
<matt____1> dooglus:
<lufis> :-/
<matt____1> dooglus: yes
<tolstoy> Folks, what user do cron jobs in cron.hourly run as?  I see no cron user in /etc/passwd.
<ice9> hmm
<eck> lufis: i.e. the parent, it will tell you what spawned it
<jvolkman> lufis, azureus?
<Braddf0rd> DOES anyone know if I can reinstall compiz to make it work again????
<lufis> jvolkman: no java apps
<dooglus> matt____1: there's a separate channel for compiz:
<dooglus> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<matt____1> dooglus: what is it?
<dooglus> #ubuntu-effects
<farseer_> Braddf0rd, try it then
<tolstoy> !cron
<eck> tolstoy: i believe root, just run a cron job that echos whoami to a file to find out
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bsod> hi :)
<dooglus> they helped me get it working with this card which doesn't support it properly without using the Xgl server (or something - I don't understand it either :) )
<jvolkman> lufis: ps -ef and find out what its parent is
<jvolkman> lufis: look at "PPID" for java_vm and then find that same number in the "PID" column
<Ix0s> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BryanJK> dooglus: its kinda like the mac dock... really nice
<wimdows> xtknight - back, the ati driver string didn't work....so back to fglrx now, which crashed again after first time login to the session, now seems fine
<farseer_> hellooooo :P must i use samba to acces partitions mounted as ntfs, from another computer running windows?
<lufis> jvolkman: sam      15258     1 91 Apr30 ?        3-12:21:29 java_vm
<dooglus> BryanJK: yes, like the mac dock but without the fancy zooming effects
<plowsoke> lol... any help at all? ;x
<lufis> jvolkman: pstree shows it's its own independent process, no parent
<Braddf0rd> farseer_, I don't have Navidia OR ATI, I'm using the Intel 940
<BryanJK> dooglus: i love the zoomy effects too :D
<eck> lufis: yes, it daemonized itself
<lufis> eck: how do i de-daemonize it? :(
<farseer_> Braddf0rd, bad for u :/ i have no idea then
<dooglus> BryanJK: if you save your GNOME session, it should start up automatically each time you log in
<eck> lufis: you can't -- you need to try to figure out what app you are running that would invoke java
<xtknight> wimdows, hmm , so it's sporadic huh?
<nowhere> is it possible to execute a cronjob in gnu screen?
<jpjacobs> nowhere, why would you?
<BryanJK> dooglus, cant you just add it to /.config/autostart?
<jvolkman> lufis: you could kill it and see if anything disappears =)
<wimdows> xtknight - looks like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19179/
<eck> nowhere: sure, just create a screenrc that runs the commands and run the cron job that executes screen with that profile
<Braddf0rd> ok, does anyone know how I might get compiz running if it decides to stop working???
<lufis> eck: I'm not running anything using java. Not a thing. Unless you count firefox which might be invoking it, but that's unlikely anyway because i don't have any java applets running
<dooglus> BryanJK: I guess.  although I had problems trying to get it to run when I added it to ~/.xprofile.  I don't know about ~/.config/autostart.  try it, I guess :)
<eck> lufis: i would just kill it then
<lufis> eck: it just comes back up
<dooglus> BryanJK: it was taking up the whole bottom inch of the screen with a black stripe.
<eck> that's strange
<BryanJK> dooglus: if i try it, my computer will no boot up the next time prolly :P
<BryanJK> not*
<eck> are you sure it isn't blocking sigterm?
<lufis> eck: 15258 sam       15   0  240m 8584 2752 S 72.9  2.2   5063:58 java_vm
<dooglus> BryanJK: you'll be able to control-alt-f1 and undo the damange from there
<Braddf0rd> HELL, does anyone know the room for compiz???
<lufis> eck: 79.9 = cpu usage
<moDumass> hey all, so um, after getting monitor 2 working with the X server settings (nvidia) and it looks pretty and all, how do i get anything onto it
<eck> lufis: but when you kill it, it actually terminates and the pid changes
<moDumass> braddford, go to #beryl
<eck> ?
<dooglus> BryanJK: basically, nothing you do as your user can stop the machine booting.  you need 'sudo' (or an exploit) to really break things.
<lufis> eck: killall java_vm returns no errors, but it's spawned immediately afterwards
<Braddf0rd> Thank you moDumass
<dooglus> BryanJK: I suppose filling the disk right up is something you can do as a user to cause trouble
<wimdows> that pastebin is the last log msg, the one before it moans about screen not being DRI capable:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19180/
<moDumass> no prob
<wimdows> xtknight - I tried before adding an AIGLX section in to the xorg but removed it as it didn't do anything
<eck> lufis: weird -- if it respawns that means another application is forking and recreating a java daemon, but i'm not sure how you would determine what application that was
<BryanJK> dooglus: ...can you move the Avant dock?
<dooglus> BryanJK: no
<martalli> Does the core 2 duo not support 64 bit ubuntu?
<dooglus> BryanJK: I think that's on the author's TODO list
<eck> martalli: it does
<lufis> eck: well, like i said, pstree is showing it as its own parent. I don't know what would be spawning it, considering I don't run any java applications at all, nor do I have any java applets open
<wimdows> not sure if some of it is still a left over from the XGL / Beryl stuff
<BryanJK> dooglus: ya, it does kinda look bad stretching the 16x16 icons to like 54x54 :P
<eck> lufis: right, if the ppid is 1 that means it daemonized itself, so there is no way of determining what application originally spawned it
<xtknight> wimdows, ah hold on
<martalli> I have a dell m1210 and when I boot the 64 bit disk, it says myu processor does not upport it - "use a 32 bit distro"
<lufis> eck: But there's got to be a way to undaemonize it, right?
<xtknight> wimdows, well im really not sure what's going on
<wimdows> :-(
<eck> lufis: no, being a daemon just means your parent is init and you don't have any file descriptors open on any ttys/consoles
<xtknight> kinda hard to debug from afar
<lufis> eck: oh
<wimdows> I know
<eck> lufis: a daemon cannot respawn itself anyway, another process needs to fork and create the daemon
<xtknight> wimdows,  so getting rid of all the xgl/compiz/beryl/composite/all-that-stuff didnt help?
<Jay2> how can i boot in ubuntu and display the initial boot up messages for debugging purposes?
<lufis> eck: I'm getting rid of java then. This is crazy :(
<dooglus> BryanJK: you can right-click a bad-looking icon, click 'preferences' and select a better icon if you like
<timewriter> hi
<lufis> eck: it's STILL pegging my cpu
<wimdows> xtknight - I don't think it's all uninstalled
<plowsoke> well, here's a thread with my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=a07ef38c3b3336ab48cc12dfd23053dd&t=433166&highlight=install+orange+screen
<[Meta] > Woot!
<eck> lufis: to find out what process was spawning you'd need to know the pppid, but of course that doesn't exist ;-)
<crimsun> martalli: using a 7.04 desktop cd?
<xtknight> wimdows, well i'd suggest working from the first warnings in the log file...
<asherZ> someone please help. i have compiz enabled w/ GL Desktop and cant enable bottom cube image theres no option i can enable top cube img :S
<xtknight> wimdows, the failed to setup writecomining range errors...
<lufis> eck: i think it's 1, right?  ps -ef | grep java gives: sam      15258     1 91 Apr30 ?        3-12:26:25 java_vm
<wimdows> xtknight - I just manually edited xorg.conf and reinstalled the ati drivers
<eck> lufis: you might also see what files it has open with lsof, that might give a clue of what it is doing
<martalli> crimsun:  yes -
<dooglus> plowsoke: the usual advice in that situation is "try the alternate install cd"
<xtknight> wimdows,  not that i know what that means but it may suggest something...the rule to go by is always to look at the first errors as they could cause subsequent ones.  but unfortunately there are exceptions
<timewriter> i cant compile xchat from source
<eck> lufis: yes, the parent is 1 (but you haven't killed it yet, since it's been running since april 30)
<dooglus> timewriter: are you sure you want to?
<crimsun> martalli: please file a bug against the linux-source-2.6.20 source package using bugs.launchpad.net
<plowsoke> dooglus: which rules out the possibility of using Ubuntu Live eh?
<timewriter> dooglus: yes
<lufis> eck: huh. killall java_vm doesn't return any errors
<eck> lufis: it can block sigterm, try kill -9
<lufis> ok
<dooglus> timewriter: what's the problem, specifically?
<martalli> crimsun:  OK
<eck> the default behavior of sigterm is to send sigterm
<timewriter> let me show u
<peepsalot> any software RAID tutorials for Ubuntu?
<william> sry i already posted this question but need confirmation...does automatix take care of updates for me?
<eck> err, the default behavior of kill
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<peepsalot> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<lufis> eck: I think that did the trick :)
<dooglus> !automatix
<wimdows> xtknight, well - I'm guessing it's even before the write-combining errors... in particular: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found
<regulus> hello
<jmashaw> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<regulus> any spanish here??
<timewriter> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dooglus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<timewriter> this is the error
<regulus> I need help abou the screen resolution
<lufis> eck: oh, thank god. That's crazy. It was pegging my cpu nonstop
<crimsun> timewriter: reinstall build-essential
<xtknight> timewriter, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dooglus> timewriter: install build-essential
<timewriter> they arent installed
<timewriter> ok i was thinking about that
<timewriter> thanks
<wimdows> xtknight - I think that's to do with XGL
<william> wow seriously?!but on the ubuntu forums everybody seem to praise automatix...even michael dell uses it! :)
<dooglus> timewriter: also, install the dependencies for xchat:  "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat"
<regulus> arf!
<timewriter> ok
<xtknight> lol michael dell
<dooglus> timewriter: (or "xchat-gnome", depending on which one you're building)
<timewriter> i use gnome
<eck> lufis: i think that kill will always exit normally, because afaik it's not possible to tell if the process that was killed ever received the signal
<regulus> I tried with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it does nto work!
<lufis> eck: ah, that explains it then
<dooglus> timewriter: sure, but there are 2 versions of xchat
<xtknight> wimdows, perhaps :] 
<joel__> fixed my  problem just made the old kernel default and reinstalled nvidia driver
<xtknight> :\
<dooglus> timewriter: both are gnome programs I think
<dooglus> timewriter: I mean GTK programs
<timewriter> then which one should i go for
<xtknight> wimdows, my mind is rather blank at the moment.  how did you attempt to use xgl/aiglx again?
<lufis> eck: I'll know what to do next time things get sluggish. Thanks :)
<eck> no problem :-)
<timewriter> oioi
<timewriter> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<dooglus> timewriter: I'd recommend irssi personally, but if you insist on an xchat, "xchat" was better than "xchat-gnome" last time I looked
<dooglus> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<dooglus> !info xchat-gnome
<timewriter> im on irsii
<ubotu> xchat-gnome: a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.16-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 305 kB, installed size 784 kB
<wimdows> xtknight - good question - followed some tutorial...
<timewriter> but my eyes are really sick
<timewriter> i cant use it
<wimdows> xtknight - where can I find gdm.conf?
<xtknight> wimdows, /etc ?
<kitche> timewriter: have to install glibbut why not just install the package?
<dooglus> timewriter: make the font bigger.
<william> ok well anyway is it normal that gaim 2.0 is still not in synaptic?synaptic takes care of the updates right?!
<timewriter> its big enough
<dooglus> timewriter: so what's the problem?
<timewriter> the thing is that on irsii lines are moving too fast
<timewriter> i just cant watch all
<grimeboy> I'm really confused. My battery is at 90% and charging and I haven't been using it.
<c00i90wn> Hi, I'm having the following problem, I installed network-manager-pptp but when I click on the NetworkManager icon I can't see VPNS entry
<dooglus> timewriter: so join #debian instead.  they love ubuntu questions there ;)
<wimdows> xtknight - ah yes - well, in /etc/gdm/ ;-)
<timewriter> lol
<c00i90wn> btw, on feisty
<Agrajag> william: what do you mean? gaim 2.0 comes with ubuntu already
<Slick_> hey guys, how do I remove a shortcut to a mounted partition which is on my desktop?
<william> no its not gaim2.0
<grimeboy> pidgin
<Agrajag> william: 2.0b7 then, whatever.
<dooglus> wimdows: gaim 2 was released after feisty was released.
<plowsoke> can anyone link me to the latest alternate installer ISO torrent for AMD64?  tried about 15 mirrors from the main site and they're all broken lol
<Agrajag> william: are you talking about pidgin?
<stardust> #new2irc
<timewriter> how do i install glib /
<william> yea pidgin
<william> just got renamed sry
<Agrajag> william: that's not the same, and it won't ever be in fiesty
<william> y?
<dooglus> wimdows: ubuntu won't be adding new versions of things to old releases - only for security fixes mostly
<Agrajag> william: you don't change package versions in a stable release
<erpo> The package gpsd-clients in Feisty Fawn has a bug that is corrected in a newer version of the software. The maintainer is listed as Ubuntu MOTU Developers. How do I contact "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" and get them to put out an update?
<jrib> timewriter: you probably already have glib
<grimeboy> Cause
<timewriter> uhm
<william> but then synaptic never updates your packages?
<timewriter> u mean libglib2.0-0 ?
<Slick_> hey guys, how do I remove a shortcut to a mounted partition which is on my desktop?
<wimdows> dooglus - how nice of you to inform me ;-) I think your replies were directed at william?
<Agrajag> william: yes it does, if there is a security update you will get an update.
<c00i90wn> mmm no one? :S
<jrib> timewriter: exactly
<timewriter> its there
<Agrajag> william: and when Gutsy comes out you can use the update manager to update to it.
<timewriter> then why i get the error
<dooglus> wimdows: probably.  it's late :)
<jrib> timewriter: what error?  what are you doing?
<timewriter> uhm
<timewriter> i need dev packages
<c00i90wn> Slick_: wait, I can't remember, looking for it
<drew> william: have you tried the pidgin yet?
<wimdows> dooglus - not probably...."most certainly" ;-)
<dooglus> william: you'll get updates for security fixes, and serious bug fixes, but not for regular version increments
<william> no not yet but ive seen ppl try it on the forum
<william> and i have beta 6 through automatix
<drew> does it look different?
<zipped20x> i have a question
<peepsalot> Can anyone help me use the alternate install cd from a USB CD drive?
<[Meta] > Uh oh
<[Meta] > Uh oh
<[Meta] > Guys. I can't do anything now.
<timewriter> oioi
<[Meta] > :S
<jmashaw> !ask
<peepsalot> it gets to a point where it wants cd drivers, but it worked up to that point?!
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zipped20x> is there any way to reformat part of my linux partition without harming the current linux installation
<timewriter> jrib: im trying to compile xchat from source
<[Meta] > I got into the oem user then I created a new user
<william> drew: although it would make more sense if it did since its a 2.0 no not really
<timewriter> and i get a lot of errors
<[Meta] > And deleted the oem one.
<[Meta] > Bad move. x_X
<[Meta] > How do I log in to the root user?
<peepsalot> is there a particular module i need to load?
<LjL> [Meta] : reboot into recovery mode and add your user to the "admin" group (adduser username admin)
<dooglus> [Meta] : it's recommended not to, and to use 'sudo' instead, but 'sudo -i' will give you a root prompt
<AaronMT> !sudo > [Meta] 
<c00i90wn> Slick_: gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false
<jmashaw> zipped20x: you can use gparted to resize and then reformat a part of it, but be careful, as it is not always 100% succesful
<timewriter> whats is srcinst ?
<AaronMT> !gparted > zipped20x
<Flannel> Meglo: er... You shouldn't have deleted the OEM one.  There's a script to finish up your install (oem-config-prepare, or something like that).
<BryanJK> dooglus: Thanks, it looks great
<jmashaw> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<[Meta] > Ugh.
<[Meta] > Okay LjL
<william> ok so although automatix is highly unrecommended apparently, can someone tell me if they update their packages?
<LjL> william, ask in #automatix
<[Meta] > But I'm pretty sure I did that before
<zipped20x> what happens if it isn't successful?
<Chetwin> Hi all
<Chetwin> !pidgin
<drew> william: ill install anyway, maybe some cool new features, curious which direction its heading.
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<AaronMT> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<zipped20x> and do i do it through the terminal?
<Flannel> Meglo: actually.  Don't need to do that.  Run that script (from recovery mode), type "oem" and hit tab, and it'll complete to it.  Then reboot again, and you'll get prompted to create a real user
<jmashaw> well, it can destroy the data on your drive.
<jmashaw> no, it is graphical
<zipped20x> how do i access it?
<jpiccolo> can low amount of ram on a server affect ftp transfer speed?
<Chetwin> Hey all, will build-essential install EVERYTHING I need to compile a prog from source???
<[Meta] > Flannel: Were you talking to me?
<peepsalot> um, please has anyone successfully run an Ubuntu install from a USB CD drive?
<Baje> there a way to get my xchat to open up when i click irc links on websites?
<Flannel> [Meta] : sorry, yeah.
<Meglo> :P
<[Meta] > :S
<LjL> Chetwin: of course not, each program will depend on the libraries that the programmer has chosen to use
<[Meta] > I dunno how.
<[Meta] > ;_;
<Flannel> [Meta] : I said something else to you before too.  Well, to him.
<c00i90wn> Hi, I'm having the following problem, I installed network-manager-pptp but when I click on the NetworkManager icon I can't see VPNS entry on feisty
<c00i90wn> Slick_: worked?
<jmashaw> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Flannel> [Meta] : Reboot, recovery mode.  then run the "oem" thing (oem[tab]  ought to complete to it) then reboot, and it'll ask you about making your real user.
<BryanJK> dooglus: if you wanna see it, heres a link http://tinyurl.com/32fjot
<[Meta] > Type oem and then press tab?
<Chetwin> LjL: I downloaded the source for a program because a binary wasn't avail.  How can I get started
<lbawinowns> I have a NTFS partition that works perfectly, but if I delte files from it, does it go to a recycle bin?
<Jump86> has anyone heard of pclinuxos? it seems to be getting some attention lately
<Flannel> [Meta] : yeah.  From the recovery console.  It should complete it.  To something like "oem-config-prepare"
<wimdows> xtknight - can I reinstall xserver-xorg?
<[Meta] > Okay. -.-
<zipped20x> and if it's not 100% successful what will happen to the partition?
<LjL> Chetwin: by installing build-essential, for sure. then read the INSTALL file. it'll probably tell you to run ./configure, run it. if it complains about missing development dependencies, install them, run it again. when it stops complaining, you can run "make".
<lbawinowns> since I don't think my space has increased even tough I've deleted a couple of files
<LjL> !compile > Chetwin    (Chetwin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xtknight> wimdows, sudo apt-get --reinstall install <pkgname>    (yes install is in there twice0
<Gerro> lbawinowns: you would have to "move" stuff to the recycling bin not delete it
<Flannel> [Meta] : ifthere's more than one `oem` thing, you'll need to hit tab twice, and you'll gt a list of them.
<dooglus> BryanJK: looks good
<jmashaw> I have never had it happen to me, but if it dies it could destroy the partition
<Slick_> c00i90wn: I wasnt trying to hide one of them, I was trying to rename one of them so that it represents the name in the mounted volume
<Chetwin> Thanks LjL!
<dooglus> BryanJK: quite a low resolution though - is it a small screen?
<wimdows> ok cheers xtknight
<[Meta] > Okay, Flannel.
<[Meta] > Be back soon
<BryanJK> dooglus: its 1600x1200, the image was resized because it was a large file size
<dooglus> BryanJK: I se
<dooglus> e
<lbawinowns> Gerro: what happen if I just press delete button?
<Wriest_> how do I install wallpapers and different tar files?
<BryanJK> dooglus: imageshack tends to do that if its over 1.5mb
<timewriter> im stucked
<piercy> can anyone help me get windows onto my grub menu and for ti to boot please :)
<AaronMT> Wriest_ just right click your image and set as wallpaper
<gesus> hey is there any way to play half-life in ubuntu without installing wine?
<zipped20x> it didn't work
<drew> gesus: cedega?
<Flannel> piercy: XP? or Vista?
<piercy> xp
<dooglus> piercy: see the end of http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/menu.lst
<dooglus> piercy: that's for XP home
<c00i90wn> Slick_: sorry, read hide :S
<dooglus> piercy: sorry, prof.
<roustem> I cannot install my "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)" wifi card in Feisty. I followed these directions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/Hardware#Ndiswrapper_for_Broadcom_43xx_wireless_chipset
<Flannel> booting shouldnt matter between prof and home.
<drew> gesus: there is no direct linux version of Steam software, or half life. Have to use Cedega or wine.
<UnluckyMike> roustem: try bcm43xx-fwcutter
<piercy> mines prof anyway
<gesus> drew, thank you
<piercy> ill tyr it and come back in a sec... so i add this to menu.lst then do sudo update-grub then reboot?
<zipped20x> i'm trying to put a windows partition on my second hard drive but it wont let me because the hard drive that it wants to put it on has the linux on it
<dooglus> piercy: I don't think you need to update-grub - just edit the file
<piercy> ok
<piercy> brb
<jnc> I don't see info on whether or not Dell is shipping notebooks with Ubuntu pre-installed today, or not... any pointers?
<dooglus> piercy: you'll need sudo to edit it though
<BryanJK> dooglus: theres a shortcut to "CounterStrike Source" I want on the dock, but whenever I drag it... (even from the desktop) it discards it
<timewriter> i got mad
<dooglus> BryanJK: drag it to the very left edge - not onto an existing icon
<timewriter> stoopid xchat
<zipped20x> would i be able to instead of doing !gparted physically switch the 1st hard drive and the second hard drive?
<zipped20x> the linux hard drive is on the master part of the ide and my second is on the slave part
<jmashaw> zipped20x: I supose that would be easy enough
<BryanJK> dooglus: I do, but it just doesn't do anything... I drag another icon (Steam) to the exact same place, and it works
<BryanJK> :|
<zipped20x> and it wont harm a thing?
<jmashaw> I am not sure, because I am not exactly sure what you mean.
<UnluckyMike> zipped20x: just change your bios to boot whichever hard drive first
<dooglus> BryanJK: I've not seen that problem here.  but I've not tried with many icons
<dooglus> BryanJK: what happens if you "ls -l" on the icon's file?
<zipped20x> turn the master drive into the slave drive through the BIOS?
<dooglus> BryanJK: ie. ls -l ~/Desktop/halflife.desktop or whatever
<BryanJK> dooglus: it works fine, except for that one icon
<Jonah> guys if my machine has pc3200 ram and it's got 1gig, does that mean it has two 512mb dimms or do these dimms not need to be in twos so could it just have 1 dimm of 1gb?? just ordering more memory so don't know whether to order 3x1gb dimms or 4x1gb dimms and take old out...
<BryanJK> okay hold on
<zipped20x> i'll try it
<thelostpatrol> i can't delete a file because it says i don't have permissions. how can i delete it?
<[Meta] > This is even worse!
<piercy> ok now it says invalid or unsupported exectuable
<KFDM> Does anyone in here have experience with getting Pydev working with Eclipse under Ubuntu or do they know of where I might be able to get help ?
<sebas_> hidan, I want to install feisty but I am unable to format the hard drive
<AaronMT> !chmod > thelostpatrol
<[Meta] > Flannel: Now I can't even see most of the admin options
<sebas_> I want to keep my Windows partition
<BryanJK> dooglus: "ls: /home/bryan/Desktop/css.desktop: No such file or directory"
<BryanJK> hmm
* [Meta]  frowns
<sanityx> Man, I hope backports does Pidgin 2.0
<sebas_> can anyone help me?
<sanityx> They really should, considering its at the same release level as the existing gaim
<ncaller> I need to build something which requires zlib.h any idea what package I should install? zlibc ?
<sanityx> Thunderbird would be great too.
<[Meta] > ;-;
<BryanJK> dooglus: (I have the icon on my desktop, i used tab, typed it out, and dragged it with that terminal command)
<BryanJK> weird
<KFDM> sanityx, it's not too hard to install pidgin yourself
<netwkrtot> hi all, can u switch between workspaces using shortcut keys??
<piercy> i added he code u gave me but now it says invalid or unsupported executable..
<[Meta] > How do I add a user to the admin group?
<BryanJK> dooglus: its not big deal though, dont worry
<[Meta] > Through recovery mode, that is.
<Centaur5> Is it possible for a server to have both Xubuntu and Ubuntu available for a network install with an option to choose which to do using pxeboot?
<sebas_> netwrtot: control + alt + right|left row
<ncaller> Or is there a way to see what files would be installed before doing an apt-get install <package> ?
<wimdows> xtknight - looks like DRI is not enabled anyway...here's the full xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19181/
<[Meta] > Help? :(
<wimdows> ATI sucks a fat one
<Flannel> [Meta] : Recovery mode isn't a GUI, nor was it ever expected to be used as one.  You go into recovery console, type that command, then reboot normally.
<Moniker42> hi, i changed the boot splash screen a few weeks ago
<Moniker42> but i've gone off it
<[Meta] > I did!
<netwkrtot> sebas_: great, thanks!
<[Meta] > But it screwed it up.
<Flannel> [Meta] : then instead of a normal login, you'll get prompted for some stuff to create your first user
<Moniker42> how do i change it back to the default? ;)
<[Meta] > -.-
<Flannel> [Meta] : probably having to do with you not having an oem user, I expect
<[Meta] > But I didn't.
<[Meta] > Yeah, because I deleted it without knowing.
<[Meta] > Ugh.
<mike__> evening
<Flannel> [Meta] : How much have you done with this install?
<ffm> is there a way that I can hide my browser window quickly w/o closing it?
<mike__> just me then
<[Meta] > Flannel:  what do you mean?
<piercy> lol ffm? porn??
<AaronMT> bottom left iconj
<piercy> erm i kno on macs u can do alt f11
<Moniker42> ffm, move it onto another desktop?
<Flannel> [Meta] : How much will you lose if you just reinstall?
<[Meta] > Absolutely nothing, this is a clean install.
<mneptok> move yourself to another desktop
<Moniker42> ffm, or have the browser on a different desktop and switch to the one you're supposed to be doing work on :)
<[Meta] > But I don't want to do it all over again. >_<
<ffm> Moniker42: Not goona work, as Beryl makes my desktops trasmparrent.
<[Meta] > Because it takes AGES
<Flannel> [Meta] : Suggest doing that then.  Since, I don't know the details about how the oem stuff does stuff.
<jnc> mneptok: in Russia, Desktop moves YOU
<jnc> sorry.
<Flannel> [Meta] : Do a real install, not the oem install.
<[Meta] > Text mode?
<SlickMcRunfast> How do I run two monitors with an ATI card?  I'm on a laptop.
<[Meta] > :x
<Flannel> [Meta] : yes.
<Moniker42> ffm, well just put a wedge under the door handle or something so your mother doesn't walk in
<Moniker42> anyways
<piercy> lol
<[Meta] > If I get on the other computer, can you help me through the install?
<jnc> SlickMcRunfast: depends on the driver
<Moniker42> grub fix, anyone?
<ffm> Moniker42: And, other desktops show what window is in them in the status bard.
<mike__> bitchx Pineapples b0rk.uk.quakenet.org
<jnc> SlickMcRunfast: you must be a mst3k fan ;P
<Moniker42> ffm, minimise? :)
<Flannel> [Meta] : Then you don't need to deal with this oem stuff.  It's the exact same questions you just answered.  But, sure.
<thelostpatrol> i can't delete a file because it says i don't have permissions. how can i delete it? i don't understand
<jnc> "largemcbighuge"
<SlickMcRunfast> jnc: yes
<[Meta] > Okay. :P
<kitche> mike__: wrong thing prehaps :)
<Flannel> [Meta] : te "textmode" install, installs a GUI system, don't worryabout that
<dooglus> BryanJK: would be good to understand what's going on though, eh?
<[Meta] > I think I'll go log in to the other computer.
<ffm> Moniker42: "What is that in your status bar?" (Yes, they called it a status bar)
<kazol> I cannot install a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)" in Feisty.
<Jonah> hey guys i use ubuntu, does increasing memory help performance much, also how much memory can ubuntu take - also if my machine has pc3200 ram and it's got 1gig, does that mean it has two 512mb dimms or do these dimms not need to be in twos so could it just have 1 dimm of 1gb?? just ordering more memory so don't know whether to order 3x1gb dimms or 4x1gb dimms and take old out...
<SlickMcRunfast> jnc: its BigMcLargeHuge, my friend goes by that alias
<dooglus> BryanJK: does "ls -la ~/Desktop" help?
<[Meta] > Flannel: I didn't think it wouldn't. It's just I'm afraid of text installation.
<kazol> I've tried both ndiswrapper and the fcutter thing.
<sichemist> !xinerama | SlickMcRunfast
<ubotu> SlickMcRunfast: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<[Meta] > Mmkay. Time to do that then.
<SlickMcRunfast> thanks
<ffm> Jonah: Ubuntu can use an infinite amount of ram, iirc.
<ziggy23> I need help with my display -- resuming after hibernation leaves it blank
<ffm> Moniker42: "What is that in your status bar?" (Yes, they called it a status bar)
<Flannel> [Meta] : heh, well... Its thesame questions as the GUI install, just... with terminal chraacters instead of GUI characters.  Honest.
<snook353> how do i get the update manager to prompt me for an upgrade?
<Moniker42> ffm, status bar = taskbar?
<vox754> Jonah, really depends on your machine, some motherboard only accept pairs
<furrykef> Does the AMD64 build of Ubuntu support 32-bit programs without needing a special chroot for them?
<kazol> How do I install a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"??
<lbawinowns> Please, can somone tell me how the recycle bin system works? I delete files from ntfs drive but there isno space freed nor does the normal recycle bin get affected
<thelostpatrol> i can't delete a file because it says i don't have permissions. how can i delete it? i don't understand
<[Meta] > Flannel: I usually do what's easiest. :)
<vox754> furrykef, I think not
<Moniker42> thelostpatrol, you need root
<kazol> It installed perfectly in Dapper, but not in Feisty!
<[Meta] > Alrighty.
<ffm> Moniker42: In the world of non-computer users (jargon spurting idiots), yest.
<Moniker42> as seen on the popular tshirt "Got Root?"
<usser> Jonah: i got 2gb here, 2x1gb
<ffm> Moniker42: In the world of non-computer users (jargon spurting idiots), yes.
<Flannel> [Meta] : they're both the same easiness.  Just one's prettier... I guess.
<thelostpatrol> Moniker42, how do i get root
<lbawinowns> it is a bit urgent
<SlickMcRunfast> goodbye everyone remember to ROLLFIZZELBEEF
<furrykef> vox754 - is there an easy way to check for sure other than just trying it?
<ziggy23> how do I get nvidia drivers
<Moniker42> thelostpatrol, buy the tshirt, or you could type your root password when it prompts you
<jnc> SlickMcRunfast: ah, noted.   okay so there's proprietary closed-source drivers provided by ATI "fglrx", and the open source "ati" driver from the community.   the fglrx driver fakes Xinerama but it actually does not work with Xinerama, and the 'ati' driver also fakes Xinerama but you'll need mergedfb option in xorg.conf turned on
<usser> thelostpatrol: u have to chew your way through the rock to get root =)
<Moniker42> or prefix the command with "sudo" but make sure you know what you're doing, it asks for the root password because it can break the system
<Flannel> Moniker42, thelostpatrol, Ubuntu doesn't use the root account.  You use sudo to run the command (rm) in this case.
<vox754> furrykef, I think the FAQ/ common question section in the wiki says Ubuntu doesn't support dual architecture
<Jonah> usser, so do all dimms need to be paired or can you just put 1gb dimm in?? or does it have to be 2x512's? i'm going upto 4gb i think but do i need 4x1gbs? or just 1x4gb
<Agrajag> Moniker42: sudo does not ask for the root pasword.
<lbawinowns> No1 here got a ntfs drive?
<SlickMcRunfast> jnc: so add one line?
<thelostpatrol> Flannel, what's the deletion command?
<Moniker42> Agrajag, it asks for the superuser's password?
<Flannel> Jonah: Depends on your MoBo.  You'll have to consult it's docuemntation
<Agrajag> Moniker42: no.
<ffm> Flannel: You can also say !root
<Flannel> thelostpatrol: rm (ReMove)
<Moniker42> Agrajag, root and user password are the same for me...
<ffm> thelostpatrol: rm
<Agrajag> Moniker42: it asks for the password of whoever ran sudo.
<Moniker42> !root | thelostpatrol
<ubotu> thelostpatrol: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thelostpatrol> Flannel, ffm, thank you
<Flannel> Moniker42: no they're not.  Unless you've set your root password.
<ziggy23> !nvidia
<Agrajag> Moniker42: You added a root password?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sanityx> KFDM, I know its not but I don't like to go outside the packaging system. Makes it easier to maintain a clean system.
<Moniker42> Agrajag, y'what?
<usser> Jonah: sure u can, before that i had 1 stick 1gb, it is however desirable that your sticks are of the same size and models with similar timings etc
<jnc> SlickMcRunfast: I won't touch the proprietary drivers myself, so I don't know... the easy click and point way would be proprietary drivers as noted by ziggy23
<Agrajag> Moniker42: Unless you specifically added a root password, root does not have a password.
<usser> Jonah: if u gonna put more than one
<KFDM> sanityx, I use the packaging system for most things but some things I don't mind building myself
<dooglus> http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/pidgin_2.0.0-1_i386.deb <-- pidgin 2.0 for feisty
<[Meta] > It came up with the oem one, Flannel. O.o
<Moniker42> Agrajag, so you could just boot ubuntu and login as root without a password?
<Alonea> !Envy
<jnc> SlickMcRunfast: the open source 'ati' drivers require a bit of tweaking if they even work at all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moniker42> which isn't the case
<Agrajag> Moniker42: When you run sudo, sudo asks for your password and checks to see if you have permission to gain root privileges.
<usser> Jonah: if u comp supports it i'd say go with 2gb+2gb
<kazol> I cannot install a "Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)" card in Feisty.
<Agrajag> Moniker42: no. no password means you cannot log in as root.
<furrykef> I had read somewhere, though, that Edgy Eft might have biarch support for x86 and AMD64, and it's been one release after Edgy Eft...
<Jonah> usser, so if i already have 1gb in there and if it's just 1stick, is it still better to order 4 sticks and take old out when going upto 4gb?
<Alonea> i thought the bot had a thing on envy...at least it used it...
<kazol> It's driving me nuts. I actually hate Ubuntu now.
<Flannel> [Meta] : what?  You have the alternate CD, there's like... five options.  Three of them are installers.  Textmode (regular), OEM, and Server.
<Moniker42> Agrajag, okay..
<quio> Hello.  I am new to ubuntu.  I had the older version and had the bit torrent gui client.  The new version says it is installed but I cannot seem to find the application.  Any advice?
<sanityx> KFDM, Yup I agree. And if it was life and death I'd build it or install a 3rd party .deb
<KFDM> I've never had good luck with my broadcom card
<sanityx> KFDM, But its really not.
<insom> I've been assimilated!
<Moniker42> i know what already, i'm not the one with the problem with root here ;)
<[Meta] > Yes Flannel
<sanityx> KFDM, I have broadcom too. ndiswrapper works like a charm.
<kazol> I tried using ndiswrapper and fwcutter
<lbawinowns> wtf is this ntfs-3g writing thing? How do I delete files?????
<[Meta] > And I pressed enter on the text mode one
<imperfect-> kmfdm.doingitagain.
<[Meta] > And it appeared with the freaking oem
<kazol> I still cannot install my wifi card in Feisty.
<sanityx> kazol, ubuntu1501.blogspot.com has a good broadcom ndiswrapper guide.
<Agrajag> Moniker42: no, but you seem to have the wrong idea of how sudo works. I'm just lettin' you know
<Flannel> [Meta] : eh?  No.  They look the same, they aren't the same though.
<KFDM> I haven't tried ndiswrapper with Fiesty yet
<sanityx> Its for the inspiron 1501 laptop, but should apply to any card kazol
<Moniker42> kazol, if it's a brand new card, take it back and get a compatible one :)
<sanityx> sanityx, any broadcom card that is
<KFDM> Just haven't bothered messing with wireless yet
<sanityx> KFDM, The new network manager is awesome.
<jnc> furrykef: 32-bit compatible libraries and a ld.so hack
<Moniker42> wireless is made even more of a pain on ubuntu than windows because many of the drivers aren't supported
<insom> should cover any broadcom from my understanding
<Flannel> quio: If you just get a trrent, and then double click it, it'll run
<Hamm_laptop> anyone have suggestions for a good book for linux noobs,  one that covers the terminal extensively?
<KFDM> maybe I should try it later
<Moniker42> at least ubuntu has a decent network manager...
<thelostpatrol> okay i got the files i need deleted but now how do i delete a directory that is locked?
<Flannel> !cli | Hamm_laptop
<ubotu> Hamm_laptop: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<KFDM> Trying to get pydev working with eclipse at the moment
<k00giez> hello
<[Meta] > Flannel: Then what's the difference? O_O
<insom> that's because the manufacturer refuses to release the source
<k00giez> how do i get root access with ubuntu?
<Jonah> usser, well 2gb+2gb seems to cost more than 4x1gb....
<gluttony> i just installed baryl, now my large windows wont minimize
<dooglus> Agrajag: the root account is locked by default.
<Agrajag> !sudo > k00giez
<micahcowan> Hamm_laptop, http://www.unixmages.com/
<Dave_is_sexy> guys i have a BIG problem, which I have diagnosed as due to "segmentation error".
<Agrajag> dooglus: Yes, I explained that.
<jnc> Jonah: basic desktop and web browser = 1GB per CPU core minimum
<KFDM> k00giez, what do you need root for ?
<thelostpatrol> gluttony, go to #beryl for help with that addon
<Flannel> [Meta] : the OEM one is meant for OEM mfcs, so they can delay the initial user creation (username, timezone, language, etc) for the end user to setup after they buy
<micahcowan> Hamm_laptop, the link I gave includes a book that is available for free online, or can be purchased via lulu.
<k00giez> KFDM: i need root for vmware to get access to local disks
<quio> <Flannel> Oh.  OK Thanks.
<usser> Jonah: mmm yea i'd say it doesnt make sense to leave the old stick just go 4x1gb from the same manufacturer, same model
<[Meta] > Flannel: I don't understand?
<thelostpatrol> okay i got the files i need deleted but now how do i delete a directory that is locked?
<k00giez> i really need a root access
<insom> sudo vmware
<KFDM> If it's a single command then sudo vmware
<jnc> k00giez: 'sudo -s -H'
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, sounds like a bug. What program produced the segmentation error?
<Jonah> usser, ok i would say that you're totally awesome dude, i'll put my order in thanks a lot
<k00giez> jnc: do you know how to activate root login?
<Pelo> thelostpatrol,   sudo rm -d  /path/todir
<dooglus> Agrajag: ok, sorry.  I thought you were saying that the root account had a null password.
<BryanJK> dooglus: what do you do when you delete the application tray?
<jnc> k00giez: root exists, it just has been disabled for password login
<thelostpatrol> Pelo, thanks
<KFDM> you can do sudo su to get root I guess
<insom> man its been a long time since I've been on linux, good to be home
<dooglus> BryanJK: I add it back to the panel again...
<Flannel> [Meta] : During a normal install, you'll setup your first user, tell the computer what timezone you're in, and stuff like that.  the OEM thing doesn't do that.  So the manufactrer of a PC can let the end user (the person who bought the computer) setup their own timezone and stuff.  But still have a full OS installed when they sell it.
<Agrajag> KFDM: sudo -i
<[Meta] > Oh
<KFDM> but I don't know why you would need to run completely in root
<insom> I wouldn't suggest it though
<jnc> k00giez: 'sudo -s -H' will get you a root prompt
<Dave_is_sexy> i can't open text files, or run scripts. so i tried to start mousepad from terminal. it says "segmentation error". I think it's due to a power cut
<Flannel> k00giez: You don't need/want to activate the root account
<BryanJK> Its not in the add to panel selection
<kazol> What package is the "NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4"? There are multiple entries in synaptec.
<k00giez> jnc: do you know how to get root login in gdm to be activated?
<[Meta] > Flannel: Do I use LVM or do I just wipe and install?
<dooglus> BryanJK: right-click in the panel, 'add to panel', scroll to the bottom, and 'notification area'
<insom> I agree with flannel
<jnc> k00giez: wtf don't do that
<Dave_is_sexy>  micahcowan: ^^^^^
<jnc> :/
<k00giez> Flannel: i need to
<BryanJK> dooglus: OH, that... thanks
<Agrajag> k00giez: why?
<Flannel> k00giez: no you dont
<Flannel> [Meta] : you don't need LVM, just wipe and install
<jnc> no, you don't k00giez
<k00giez> so that i can run vmware with partition access
<[Meta] > Okies.
<insom> k00giez: just sudo whatever needs root access
<Agrajag> k00giez: wtf don't do that, either
<ward_> the header files some software needs when you compile it, what map do they need to be?
<kazol> What package is NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4??? This is driving me nuts here.
<thelostpatrol> Pelo, didn't work
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, what is mousepad, and how did you try to start it?
<[Meta] > I only needed root when I was mounting Windows.
<jnc> k00giez: you "can" do that, but the reason people are all telling you not to is because running X as root is bad for the planet earth
<Agrajag> k00giez: share the disk you want vmware to have access to. If you use a physical disk in vmware, you can do major damage if you mess up
<Pelo> thelostpatrol,  did you get any messages ?
<lbawinowns> Hello. Please, does anybody succesfully removed files from ntfs drive? When I do no space get freed
<panth3r> ?
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: ....so i need 'scandsk'. by terminal it's a text editor. emacs is still fine. I'm not sure the ap is relevant, isn't it a HDD integrity problem?
<insom> jnc: I heard it kills kittens
<Hamm_laptop> Thanks guys
<thelostpatrol> Pelo, this: rm: cannot remove `/home/mike/Desktop/avant/doc-pak/': Is a directory
<dooglus> k00giez: if you insist: sudo sed -i 's/^AllowRoot=false/AllowRoot=true/' /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jnc> insom: limecat confirms.
<[Meta] > NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<[Meta] > NOT THE KITTENS
<k00giez> ok thanks
<dooglus> k00giez: it's a bad idea though
<Pelo> theconartist,   "rm -d"    -d is important
<aoirthoir> whats wrong with the kittens?
<insom> nothing
<teenbeat2007> ok mayby a dumb question in wich way is 7.04 better then 6.10
<Flannel> k00giez: don't come back here expecting us to fix stuff when you break it though
<jnc> lbawinowns: there's a few common ways to try, are you referring to the write support in vanilla kernel ntfs driver?
<insom> aoirthoir: running gnome as root kills kittens
<arch_> how do I get a link to my home folder on my gnome desktop?
<Flannel> teenbeat2007: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<aoirthoir> teenbeat2007, easier install of codecs:)
<thelostpatrol> Pelo, i did that
<insom> Flannel: you know we'll try to fix it anyway though
<Flannel> teenbeat2007: er, sorry.  wrong link
<lbawinowns> jnc: I dont know what kernel is, but all I want is to delete files from my ntfs drive. It is like no space is getting freed
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, I'm having a little trouble understanding what you did that caused you to encounter "segmentation error". The term /could/ mean HDD integrity problems... but the term is more frequently associated with badly written program code that attempts to access memory that doesn't belong to it.
<Flannel> teenbeat2007: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
* [Meta]  sighs and waits for it to install for the 3rd time today.
<insom> Flannel: after pointing and laughing of course
<dooglus> arch_: funny you should ask that.  I was wondering how to get rid of the link to my home dir from my desktop, and why it's there at all - I never asked for it, it just appeared one day
<eegore> I am using feisty 64 Kubuntu and I cannot seem to get the mic to work in team speak
<jnc> lbawinowns: oh.   ntfs access is typically read-only
<Pelo> thelostpatrol,  the d option is suppose to delete the folders,   try gksu nautilus and try do to it in gui
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: Hmm. I cut the power cos it had been frozen for over 10 minutes
<dooglus> arch_: I think you would run "ln -s .. ~/Desktop" to add the link
<lbawinowns> jnc : i got ntfs-3g
<insom> [Meta] : what're you installing?
<Flannel> [Meta] : yeah, but youve learnt a lot about it ;)
<arch_> dooglus: I remember getting directions in this channel as to how to remove it, and I did so, and now I've decided I want it back
<[Meta] > I'm reinstalling Ubuntu on my laptop, insom
<erpo> dooglus, arch_: To edit which icons appear on your desktop, run gconf-editor, and navigate to /apps/nautilus.
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, what were you or your computer doing when it froze? And then when did you see the "segmentation error"?
<insom> [Meta] : how come it took 3 rounds?
<dooglus> arch_: my bad.  that doesn't work.  do what erpo said
<lbawinowns> jnc: it works sometimes, but I must do the shift-delete
<jnc> lbawinowns: uh.   oh god, you're using the GUI
<[Meta] > Because the first time, I couldn't get into it (wasn't watching instructions for usernames) and second time I killed the oem user.
<Flannel> insom: after he installed, he proceeded to break it.  We all do it.  I think my first time I installed at least halfdozen times
<lbawinowns> jnc: what is GUI?
<jnc> lbawinowns: "recycle bin" or whatever it's called
<teenbeat2007> is the ati driver part improved
<jnc> lbawinowns: empty that
<Elda> GUI is Graphical User Interphace
<eegore> I am using feisty 64 Kubuntu and I cannot seem to get the mic to work in team speak
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: i wasn't doing anything interesting. clicked an svg that didn't open, so clicked it loads more and a million inkscapes opened up. then it froze
<Elda> *Interface
<glick> heh what a jerk reiser
<Flannel> [Meta] : is there a reason you're not using the Desktop CD?  It installs much faster (of course, it's less flexible)
<BryanJK> ibawinowns: Graphical User interface
<insom> Flannel: really? this installed easier than a prom date
<lbawinowns> jnc: yea, I thought so to, but it's empty
<[Meta] > Flannel: My first time I did it first time over. :( (I'm female btw. :P)
<eegore> is that an issue with alsa?
<Pelo> thelostpatrol,   rm -f /path
<kazol> Why the hell do I get this message when installing my wifi card: "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."??
<lbawinowns> jnc: at least the one to down right
<[Meta] > Flannel: Because the LiveCD always freezes.
<insom> [Meta] : what does that have to do with anything?
<jnc> lbawinowns: sorry mate, i'm one of those glow-in-the-dark cave crawling hackers that operates by typing in all commands, I shun use of the mouse :P
<teenbeat2007> flannel: what about the ati drivers and do i do upgrade in ubuntu or a total clean isnatll
<Elda> kazol, Im not sure, but it seems that it would be that its not locating your driver? :>
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, okay. Then, after you powered it off, and powered it back on, did it load back to the desktop, or did the "segmentation error" happen before it could do that?
<insom> [Meta] : females use computers too
<Flannel> [Meta] : aye.  That happens.  I don't bother with ti anymore, since I know the alt.CD works best.
<jnc> lbawinowns: welcome to the fray! :)
<[Meta] > insom: Yeah, but Flannel  called me a he. :P
<arch_> erpo: thank you much
<insom> [Meta] : more should use linux imo though
<lbawinowns> jnc: ^^ aha ok, I'm new to ubuntu :D, getting scared of the word kernel
<spasticteapot> Hello all!
<insom> [Meta] : ohhh ok excuse me
<thelostpatrol> Pelo, ok i'll try that
<kazol> Elda: I uninstalled all versions of network manager. Maybe I shouldn't have?
<Flannel> [Meta] : I'm sorry if you took offense to it.  It's just a good choice for default gender.  Since, I'd rather that then neuter everyone
<[Meta] > Flannel: I got the LiveCD from an IT convention thing.
<Elda> No idea :>  Im rather new to linux myself :>
<spasticteapot> Okay, what's going on know?
<jnc> lbawinowns: kernel means "core" or "central group of functionality",  most computer uses of the word kernel refer to a bit of functionality that all other computer software integrates with
<lbawinowns> jnc: anyway, can you hack with the terminal to see where all those file I delted went? It's no in the recycle vin :-/
<spasticteapot> I have repeatedly messed up my Ubuntu installs, so I do know how to fix them.
<[Meta] > And I installed it first time back in January. Then for some reason went back to Windows.
<Flannel> teenbeat2007: they'll update as you upgrade.  That's the beauty of package management
<insom> Flannel: typically in a linux chat room its a safe assumption
<Madpilot> spasticteapot, best way to learn something is to break it first, I find :)
<[Meta] > Got a virus the night before last and decided I'd had enough of Windows.
<Elda> Linux is not limited to males :>
<sethk> lbawinowns, you can use the find command.   You can use locate, if you've rebuilt the index since the files were moved
<lbawinowns> jnc: it's like if my partition has it's own recycle bin
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: desktop, but wouldn't let me open a script i wanted to run from cdrom. nor any other file. then i tried as root, and files on the hard disk and other media. nothing. then terminal told be "segmentation error" when i typed "mousepad"
<usser> bah insom +1 =)
<insom> [Meta] : I'm doing the dual boot thing
<Flannel> [Meta] : well, welcome back ;)
<[Meta] > I was dual booting before.
<spasticteapot> Madpilot: Actually, the best way is to start with something broken, and fix it.
<sebas_> when trying to install feisty, I get an error telling that the partition couldn't be formatted to ext3. Should I repair the filesystem?
<thelostpatrol> Pelo, thank you, that worked
<spasticteapot> Elda: Linux chicks are hawt.
<[Meta] > Thankyou Flannel. *curtsey*
<teenbeat2007> flannel: im a bit scared of updating, last time i did with feisty my system totaly crashed and had to reinstall everything
<insom> usser: female also?
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, after it said "segmentation error", did you still have a shell prompt?
<Elda> lol
<teenbeat2007> " times
<teenbeat2007> 3 times
<Flannel> teenbeat2007: Do you use Automatix? or any other third party things?
* Pelo is getting a bit turned on by all the chicks in the channel 
* [Meta]  makes sure her back is against a wall
<Elda> Hair getting turned on, hmm :>
<teenbeat2007> no just the standart tool
<lbawinowns> lol at you nerds -.- ...
<Elda> Pelo being hair in spanish xD
<kazol> I don't know what to do now. I get this message: The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue.
<usser> insom: nah i just love those observations
<jnc> lbawinowns: I don't know.   on my system, which is not Ubuntu, there's a Gnome based "recycle bin" in ~/.Trash   (Places | Home Folder,  press control key + 'l', type in ~/.Trash)
<insom> [Meta] : good idea
<dooglus> fjleon: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/pidgin_2.0.0-1_i386.deb
<spasticteapot> Anyone know if Fringejacket has been here lately?
* [Meta]  cackles
<insom> usser: well 1200 users and one female has spoken up
* [Meta]  knows enough about defending herself.
<insom> and had the... uterus to speak up.
<spasticteapot> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed/
<fjleon> dooglus, how would you remove gaim (ubuntu-desktop and nautilus complain)
* usser ROFL's
* Pelo thought only haggs cackled
<[Meta] > insom: AHAHAHAHAHA
<Elda> Oh so now Im not female?
<spasticteapot> [Meta] : There is nothing scarier than a mad scientist of EITHER gender when pissed.
<Elda> Ass hat >.>
<insom> 2 females!
<[Meta] > :D
<dooglus> fjleon: I wouldn't bother
<insom> we
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[Meta] > xD
<lbawinowns> lol
<insom> we're up to .001 percent
<spasticteapot> Last I've checked, 50kv is not going to bias on gender.
<[Meta] > Woops.
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: yes
* usser i'd shorten it "theres nothing scarier than a mad scientist"
<dooglus> fjleon: alternatively, I could make the package be called 'gaim' instead of pidgin - that might keep dpkg happy
<jnc> insom: there's a lot of moms who use computers and write cobol... 40+
<kazol> I hate Feisty. Ever since I "upgraded" from Dapper all my programs and settings were lost. Now I can't install my f*ckig wifi card.
<jnc> then there's a gap
<micahcowan> spasticteapot, look for FringeLicious. Not currently in this chan.
<spasticteapot> Also, check out Motho ke motho ka botho's guide to speeding up linux. http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/howto-set-up-feisty-for-speed/
<jnc> and now the younger CS majors.
<lbawinowns> kazol - don't you upgrade from edgy?
<dooglus> spasticteapot: last time I saw FringeJacket: #ubuntu-2007-02-12.log:16:10 -!- FringeJacket [n=katie@m085e36d0.tmodns.net]  has quit [Nick collision from services.] 
<spasticteapot> jnc: I personally go for the Linux-using chixxors closer to my own age.
<insom> Elda: I mean no offense of course I'd love to see the majority of people switch to linux
<dooglus> spasticteapot: ie. 2 months ago
<kazol> lbawinowns: I upgraded to Edgy, and I lost everything.
<[Meta] > insom: Won't happen. :(
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, it sounds like a bug in mousepad. Had mousepad been working before the reboot? And, did it come up with some sort of bug reporting tool after you got that message?
<insom> then I could play starcraft natively
<spasticteapot> dooglus: She had a connection on a cheap CNC thingamajig, and I was hoping to take her up on it.
<lbawinowns> kazol - why ur flaming feisty ^^ ?
<jnc> spasticteapot: I've had my "share" of female friends that genuinely liked computers, I know well enough to stay the hell away
<spasticteapot> And then my life went to heck.
<insom> [Meta] : well it could...
<spasticteapot> jnc: Wha?
<jnc> spasticteapot: Freak-y
<glick> for some reason in feisty restart doesnt work correctly
<[Meta] > insom: But then again, we all know who the smarter users are. The ones that use Linux.
<Elda> lol Ive tried switching to linux twice before, hopefully third time will be the charm
<glick> however when i choose shutdown it correctly shutsdown the machine
<insom> [Meta] : granted
<Peteki_> hey?
<Elda> Though atm, Im somewhat ignorant of all this linux stuff xD
<spasticteapot> Maybe it's just me, but being able to ask your GF how to work ifconfig is nifty.
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: no mousepad was fine. i tried to reinstall it, but it wouldn't let me.
<[Meta] > insom: Not while they install Windows on all new PCs.
<insom> Elda: welcome then!
<Elda> ty xD
<micahcowan> spasticteapot, I think you're wandering offtopic...
<IndyGunFreak> Elda: only 3x?..lol.. id love to share my trying linux experience, but it would take to long tt ype out..lol
<Dave_is_sexy> how do i run a HDD check?
<insom> [Meta] : dell is offering ubuntu
<kazol> lbawinowns: I can't install a wifi card, even though others said it had more multivendor support. And it's a very common one, and even has a separate installation procedure in the Feisty summary wiki.
<IndyGunFreak> insom: are they actually offering it now?
<spasticteapot> micahcowan: Eh, sorry....thought I was in ##trangle.
<IndyGunFreak> its been rmored
<jnc> insom: show me a laptop for sale with Ubuntu preinstalled on it
<Flannel> Dave_is_sexy: `sudo touch /forcefsk` and then reboot
<[Meta] > insom: I have a personal vendetta against Dells. :)
<usser> insom: they do now??
<Elda> IndyGunFreak, its my third time trying it again, as I got fed up with Vista and the stupid driver issues -_-
<usser> we're doomed then
<Flannel> Dave_is_sexy: er, sorry.  `sudo touch /forcefsck`
<IndyGunFreak> Elda: understood.
<jnc> insom: i'm not kidding, I am in the market for one and can't find it on Dell's site
<insom> IndyGunFreak: supposedly starting in september
<Elda> IndyGunFreak,  well thrd time installing lol
<micahcowan> spasticteapot, lol! :D
<lbawinowns> Elda: yea, be careful, my linux crashed today because I didnt know ubuntu don't cares that my drive is out of memory -.-
<Elda> Ive used it more that 3 times
<jnc> Elda: ignorant how?
<IndyGunFreak> insom: i don't think they are actually installing Ubuntu on systems yet, it seems to be in the test phase
<glick> their not offering it yet
<Elda> LoL there are still MANY things I dont quite know about
<insom> IndyGunFreak: I hope it passes
<Elda> to do with linux
<Flannel> Guys, this is a lovely conversation, but it needs to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Elda> ooh, sorry :>
<insom> Elda: you can do anything with linux
<Elda> going there
<ctothej> in gconf, if I want to signify the space bar, what should i type in (keyboard shortcuts)
<micahcowan> Flannel, thanks, I was looking through fsck(8) for that :)
<insom> except play starcraft natively
<lbawinowns> insom : can you have 37 dekstops at once? huh? huh?
<Cryoniq> Anyone know of a install of Pidgin for Ubuntu? Or is it the rpm and source compile that is available at the moment?
<insom> lbawinowns: yes
<k00giez> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Cryoniq> Pidgin 2.0 that is
<insom> lbawinowns: actually
<jnc> Elda: good.  you can keep folks like me in check (people who think they know everything) :)
<k00giez> !virtualizers > k00giez
<Elda> Ehhh, Im still trying to figure out how to increase the fps of my laptops ipg (igp345m)
<Cryoniq> Ooooh! VMware in repository.. yay!
<Flannel> micahcowan: it's in man shutdown, because it used to be tied with -F or whatever (which would just create /forcefsck), also...  /fastbook will circumvent your scheduled fsck, if you ever need to do that
<insom> lbawinowns: like to see that done in windows
<IndyGunFreak> insom: i hope it passes to, but its still early in testing
<Jack31> Is there anyway to recover changes in document done in KATE text ediotr?
<insom> IndyGunFreak: lets call dell and nag them
<Cryoniq> !pidgin > Cryoniq
<jrib> ncaller: you can use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com to see what files are contained in a package
<IndyGunFreak> insom: i doubt that will do any good.
<Flannel> Jack31: what?  Once you've saved it, unless there are backups, its changed
<IndyGunFreak> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<insom> if we keep calling and change our voice we may break them down
<jnc> insom: uh.   freecraft.
<micahcowan> Flannel, yeah, I'd come across it before (either in shutdown(8), or else in an rc file or somesuch), but couldn't recall what they were called :)
<lbawinowns> Windows is quite good, but it has some things particulary put in to pain the user :-/
<insom> jnc: touche
<Jack31> FLannel, I had edited an open document, and then my computer got restarted
<Jack31> im trying to recover the changes
<Jack31> :(
<glick> i hope hans reiser will still develop reiserfs from jail
<Flannel> Jack31: ah.  No, don't believe you'll find anything like that
<Jack31> shit
<Cryoniq> 0o
<jnc> insom: show me a replacement for PeachTree Accounting, or for Viso
<insom> lbawinowns: I dunno I don't like what windows stands for
<Flannel> micahcowan: yeah.  Once I get a laptop, I imagine I'll be using /fastboot a bunch, whenever Im doing presentations and such.
<Judo> server irc.gamesurge.net
<insom> jnc: there's accounting software out there
* jnc hands Judo a /
<k00giez> how do i install c header files?
<Peteki> am i here?
<Jack31> no
<glick> write yoiur own accounting application to replace peachtree
<insom> as far as visio theres an alternative there too
<materacapo> hello
<Peteki> fak me
<dooglus> k00giez: depends which ones...
<jnc> insom: gnucash doesn't do inventory.
<glick> shouldnt be hard with python and wxwidgets
<k00giez> dooglus: the one needed for ubuntu
<dooglus> k00giez: the build-essential package will get you started
<insom> jnc: you just like shooting me down
<Gohalien> Hi, my windows borders gone, and I only can see 1 work area =( anyone can help me ?
<dooglus> k00giez: you don't need any header files to run ubuntu - it's a binary distribution
<micahcowan> k00giez, you usually want the package that has the same name as the library you want headers for, but with "-dev" at the end.
<Peteki> thanmks
<jnc> insom: I do work integrating *nix solutions for small business
<Peteki> fuck me running
<jnc> not even big business, it's just the way it is
<insom> jnc: nice
<lbawinowns> Anyway, a question about linux in general, is all the things in ubuntu and other linuxes just something that make terminal commands for you with graphics on top of it?
<StriderZ> anyone happen to know why I did an upgrade and it basically removed ubuntu-desktop? (my box crashed during an upgrade previously). Should I just re-install it?
<Flannel> !language | Peteki
<ubotu> Peteki: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ward_> if i'm compiling something and it misses header files, but i'm 10% sure everything needed is installed, is there any map i can copy them manually into?
<k00giez> dooglus: i have apt-get install build-essentials. but it seems that the vmware installer could not detect /usr/src/linux/include ... any ideas?
<insom> jnc: if you ever need a sidekick look me up
<dooglus> Peteki: it would be easier if you'd stay still
<Pelo> Gohalien,  do you mean thetop an bottom pannels are gone ?
<Flannel> k00giez: build-essential, not essentials
<Peteki> sorry
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. is rpm something working under ubuntu and is it anything to recomend?
<ward_> 10% = 100%
<micahcowan> k00giez, The standard library headers are in libc6-dev, for instance
<dooglus> k00giez: linux-headers ?
<dooglus> !info linux-headers
<Gohalien> yes pelo, I only see 1 of them
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jnc> lbawinowns: you're asking a nice well thought out question, sorry that things scroll by so fast
<Peteki> ppl just dont get me
<dooglus> !info kernel-headers
<ubotu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Peteki> im new with these
<dooglus> !info linux-headers-generic
<glick> lbawinowns, no
<Cryoniq> !rpm > Cryoniq
<dooglus> ^-- that one, k00giez
<lbawinowns> jnc: and too bad replyers aint really replying :p
<Pelo> Gohalien,  right click on it,   add a pannel,  a new pannel will be generated,  move it to where you want ( bottom ) right click on it,  select add to pannel
<ubotu> linux-headers-generic: Generic Linux kernel headers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Gohalien> Pelo: when I activate the desktop effects, windows borders are gone, that means I cant move a window and only shows me 1 panel
<insom> lbawinowns: pretty much
<Peteki> argh
<insom> lbawinowns: but so is windows really
<StriderZ> geezus traffic is high in here...
<Peteki> is quakenet on or not?
<Gohalien> Pelo:  cant add
<insom> lbawinowns: as is any GUI
<IndyGunFreak> Gohalien: thats been my prob to.
<jnc> lbawinowns: if you'd like to pick my brain, I'm 12 years + using GNU/Linux based OS distros... drop me a privmsg
<lbawinowns> insom, glick : how is ubuntu then
<Pelo> Gohalien,  that's a desktop effect issue ask in #ubuntu-effects, they'll know how to sort you out
<insom> lbawinowns: I'm digging it so far
<lbawinowns> jnc: are you seriously 12 uaer old?
<bsod> bleh kernel compiles take time:(
<badkitty> Anyone have demonoid?
<insom> i'm about 20 minutes into ubunto
<Peteki> fak me raning i seee the whait rbit
<glick> lbawinowns, some apps are gui based, some are command line based, some apps are simply gui frontends to commandline apps
<insom> I came from Gentoo
<Gohalien> IndyGunFreak:  did you fixxed it ?
<jnc> lbawinowns: i'm 23.   I started out with a copy of slackware linux many years ago
<Bicchi> What is the proper way to install an eclipse plugin that its not on the repository? Like subclipse
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<micahcowan> lbawinowns, I think you misread :) ...but there are 12 year olds here sometimes.
<IndyGunFreak> Gohalien: no.
<glick> lbawinowns, manu applications have commandline equivalents
<IndyGunFreak> havne't figured it out.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bsod> insom: i heard good things about gentoo
<jrib> vox754: ?
<Gohalien> ^^
<LjL> vox754: yep?
<glick> lbawinowns, for example lynx is a commandline webbrowser
<Peteki> ei toimi silim nui nopiaa
<Madpilot> vox754, ??
<Cryoniq> That is neat :) Reminds me when  I was 7 years old and lay my hands on my fathers ABC80/800 computer once upon a time :)
<StriderZ> Some apps are even gui front-ends to cli apps...but still in cli...it's crazy....LOL
<MindOfChaos> AfterDeath exists
<insom> bsod: its great for the uber geek
<vox754> jrib, hey things are getting strange here
<IndyGunFreak> why did someone call an op?
<insom> bsod: BUT its really easy to bork
<jrib> vox754: in what way?
<bsod> insom: but once i started ubuntu i never looked back :>
<usser> Cryoniq: omg i had one of those speccy z80 machines
<lbawinowns> glick, interesting.
<Cryoniq> :P
<insom> bsod: I can see why at the moment
<micahcowan> vox754, you mean Peteki?
<vox754> LjL, Madpilot jrib any news with the new IRC ops or something, I read something about seveas
<usser> Cryoniq: timex they were called here in the US
<Peteki> gimme the command for quakenet
<Cryoniq> Ah :)
<Madpilot> vox754, did you seriously ping the ops just to ask that?
<insom> bsod: though I'm about to install the nvidia drivers
<LjL> vox754, that's not why you use the !ops trigger.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone halp me? :D    I want my LCD monitor to turn off like it did in windows... it just goes to a black screen
<vox754> micahcowan, yeah, that and another guys
<Peteki> fuxk mew runinng
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am using the vesa driver for it
<Cryoniq> Who didnt digg into the basic code of snakes back then ^^
<insom> bsod: if my system explodes mid install I won't be all that impressed
<badkitty> anyone use demonoid?
<bsod> insom: my ati drivers where installed by synaptic... perhaps its the same for nvidia
<insom> bsod: synaptic?
<vox754> Madpilot, LjL, jrib sorry, I just thought people were going off topic and cursing
<jnc> Lord_Maynoth_42: 'set +dpms' I think
<bsod> insom: i have now ogl 2.0 with ati closed driver
<micahcowan> vox754, you need to tell them who, so they can check it out.
<wysiwyg> hihi
<bsod> insom: the package manager of ubuntu is that
<insom> aah
<LjL> vox754: well *that's* a good reason for using !ops.
<badkitty> hey
<wysiwyg> how do i change boot splash, login screen and shutdown splash resolutions?
<insom> so just install and go?
<bsod> System>Adminsitration>Synaptic Package Manager
<insom> hey kitty
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. so.. decision decision.. compile Pidgin 2.0  or wait for apt package for ubuntu.. hmm hmm..
<aoirthoir> I'm lookin for cursin..but cant find it.
<LjL> Peteki, do you have an Ubuntu support question or have you just joined the wrong channel?
<bsod> insom: yup
<insom> I'm not cursin I'll get kickbanned
<glick> i wish that game developers would also release native linux builds
<badkitty> Does anyone have a demoinoid account who doesn't mindsharing an invite? :-D
<insom> alright bsod... I'm going in
<usser> Cryoniq: i dont pidgin is any different than gaim 2.0
<bsod> oh is it a *that* kind of channel #here :P
<Cryoniq> I never was any good deinstalling software I compiled and installed on my systems and I still suck at it..
<glick> especially civilization 4 :(
<Pelo> badkitty,  this isnT' a place to troll for torrent site invites
<ziggy23> I have a Conexant HSF V.92 RTAD PCI Faxmodem.  I don't think it is a Winmodem,
<lbawinowns> im feeling like and idiot now, bsod!
<vox754> micahcowan, LjL sorry, again the ops. Please watch closely badkitty Peteki
* nixternal points to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nixternal> If it isn't related to Ubuntu support, please take it to the offtopic room. Thank you.
<davro> could java 1.5 or greater be installed in fiesty ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wysiwyg> how do i change boot splash, login screen and shutdown splash resolutions?
<ziggy23> but I can't identify the chipset because ClamAV starts up when I click the .run file.
<insom> bsod: wish me luck
<bsod> insom: good luck :)
<badkitty> I have a question, does anyone have twinview working with a DVI port?
<jnc> LjL: I have a question not answered by google searches, are Ubuntu-preinstalled laptops for sale from Dell right now?
<vox754> aoirthoir, pardon?
<cables> jnc, not yet
<jnc> I'm in the market for one, but I didn't see it listed on Dell's site.   ah, okay
<Shadow_X> how do I find out what the encoding of my system is?
<IndyGunFreak> is Pidgin final release yet?
<cables> jnc, however, System76 is a good solution for a preinstalled Ubuntu machine
<aoirthoir> vox754, some things are offtopic so i am pming you
<cables> IndyGunFreak, yep
<jnc> cables: noted. thanks
<StriderZ> Is there a site that compares and contrasts the different desktop options for ubuntu?
<ziggy23> how would I get the modem running?
<IndyGunFreak> cables: thanks
<jnc> ziggy23: 'minicom' terminal emulator is useful to talk to serial devices
<micahcowan> Hi Dave_is_sexy
<Flannel> StriderZ: We can do it ;)  What are you looking for?
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan:debian:/media/cdrom# ./installer.exe
<Dave_is_sexy> bash: ./installer.exe: Permission denied
<jnc> ziggy23: if you can issue it some AT commands and the responses look sane, it might be a hardware modem
<usser> Cryoniq: making a package now
<usser> Cryoniq: of pidgin
<Cryoniq> Ah =)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> jnc, thanks..
<usser> Cryoniq: do u have amd64?
<jnc> ziggy23: back years ago, I would use 'wvdial' to set up the chap-ppp scripts needed to get the modem to dial and connect
<Lord_Maynoth_42> jnc, do you know where do I run set +dpms?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> from terminal
<kazol> I still can't install this wifi card! I Hate Feisty! Worse than Dapper.
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, you can't normally run Windows EXE files from Ubuntu, at least unless you run them under wine or something similar.
<Cryoniq> No Im on a 32 bit system
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowon: hi. that's my error when trying to run a script as root (i know it's an exe, but it's just a stupidly named sh script)
<StriderZ> Flannel: I'm used to the flexibility and "lightness" of rox+sawfish. I need to conserve resources and still be able to bind keys, have multiple desktops..Don't really need a lot of bells and whistles. Just usability.
<IndyGunFreak> cables: where is there a debian package?
<vox754> aoirthoir, okay, I've read your comment. Don't worry, I was just reading a lot of nonsense and couldn't believe nobody seemed to care. Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> or am i gonna have to compile it
<Solver> Hi all.  The d/l page on ubuntulinux.org is broken for all mirrors for me (for 7.04 x86).  I could d/l the iso however by visting the relevant mirror
<jnc> Lord_Maynoth_42: 'xset +dpms' command, I think.   there's a lot of funny sorts of things you can do with xset, 'man xset' has a list
<cables> IndyGunFreak, nowhere now... build from source! It's not difficult.
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, oh, okay. Can you do "ls -l ./installer.exe", then?
<kazol> I cannot get a wifi card to work: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Cryoniq> I never had the heart to let go of my trusty 3.0 ghz Intel ^^
<IndyGunFreak> cables: ok
<Braddf0rd> Hello ever1, could someone tell me why compiz keeps failing me? I had it running like 3 minutes ago and all of the sudden it just quit... and wouldn't come back on
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: er, yes if i reboot again.  :(
<kazol> How do I install this stupid wifi card!??
<cables> !effects | Braddf0rd
<ubotu> Braddf0rd: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<StriderZ> Lord: what are you trying to do, again?
<usser> he
<ziggy23> There is a chipset ID program at http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ but how do I shut off clamav to run it?
<jnc> Lord_Maynoth_42: I have that same issue here, I just turn off the LCD power by hand, because the power light blinks when it is off...  it annoyed me either way and I gave up on it
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, why reboot?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah
<micahcowan> Are you on Windows now?
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: incidently, mousepad works fine for root
<insom> bsod: is apt-get a good option for driver install?
<Flannel> StriderZ: Hmm.  Well, Xubuntu would definately be the place to start.  I personaly don't know if you can bind keys, but I can't imagine you wouldn't be able to.  So, that's certainly a good thing to take a closer look at.  #xubuntu might be able to answer the question re: binding keys.
<Wriest_> where do I if I need help downloading a program?
<glick> kazol did you try a google check?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> xubuntu rules
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<cables> Wriest, ask here
<StriderZ> Flannel: ah...cool. Thanks!
<Gohalien> !nvidia
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: wireless isn't working in linux yet :( I've spent days on it
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> Wriest,  what program ?
<Flannel> StriderZ: of course, You COULd always just install rox/sawfish.
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, but not non-root? I'd file a bug against mousepad, at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> wireless is spotty still :c I have a machine with a linksys 802.11g card that works great
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and one with a dlink which wont work at all
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<Wriest_> first java and then Azureus
* insom crosses his fingers
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, what wifi card do you have?
<StriderZ> Flannel: LOL, yeah. I may go that route, but neither of those is being actively developed AFAIK
<Flannel> StriderZ: they're in the repositories.  Grab the alternate CD, install a GUI-less option (it's called "server" on the alt CD), then install the GUI stuff you want.
<kazol> glick: yes! I tried both methods. I could explain everything I did, but it would take a lot of time.
<Wriest_> I already downloded them
<vox754> aoirthoir, sorry, I'm not registered. But then again, I assure you I'm not a newbie. Don't worry. Sorry again. Come to #vocx.
<Flannel> StriderZ: ah.  Well, that'd be the issue with that.  But, definately check out Xubuntu.
<Pelo> Wriest,  you can get both from synaptic,
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: funny that it happened at the same time as the root script permsiiosns though huh?
<Pelo> Wriest,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Wriest_> oh really
<kazol> I'm thinking of going back to Dapper or Windows XP.
<insom> brb guys
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: the card is irrelevant, i've got the driver working fine. it's an ip tables problem now
<Pelo> Wriest, just make sure all the repos are installed
<Pelo> enabled
<Punkunity> lution
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: it's all VERY difficult. and not being root when all you're doing is setting things up is such a pain
<koyo001> hello having tons of problems installing java on fiesty
<glick> i find it hard to believe that a network card would be working in an earlier version of ubuntu and stop working in a later version of ubuntu
<koyo001> could someone help me out
<jnc> kazol: that wifi hardware is a complete pain in the ass, I have it working on my grandfather's laptop system...  just nothing but trouble
<jrib> koyo001: have you been to the wiki page?
<jeffwheeler> Is there any way to take a normal Ubuntu session and move it over to live, or something with chroot where a live session can be created without rebooting? I'm sure there's something neat that could be done with this.
<Pelo> koyo001,  just enable all the repos and install it from synaptic
<micahcowan> Dave123, you can always become root. "sudo -i" works quite well from your admin user account.
<koyo001> yes been to the wiki
<jrib> koyo001: ok, so what errors did you get?  (use pastebin)
<koyo001> c
<koyo001> the errors are that it cannot load a doc file
<koyo001> from java 5
<koyo001> and the same from java 5
<jnc> jeffwheeler: might not be what you want, but if you've got a core 2 duo CPU, you can boot the ISO of a live cd in a virtualized environment
<jrib> koyo001: pastebin the actual error you receive and the command you entered to receive the error
<BryanJK> dooglus: how do you put a trash icon on the Avant dock?
<koyo001> wait let me generate it
* usser well pidgin is slightly different than gaim 2.0 beta, polished interface the thing that first strikes u
<SlickMcRunfast> is the site back up?
<SlickMcRunfast> it was down this morning
<koyo001> here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19186/
<Pelo> SlickMcRunfast,  ther is an easy way to find out ,  much easier then asking here
<jeffwheeler> jnc: yeah, that's what I was thinking; just run qemu with the iso
<Loco> Hi i've installed amsn by svn, or at least thats what i think, and when i try to executed by typing amsn in the console i get the following message: /usr/local/bin/amsn: line 3: exec: wish: not found. What does it mean?
<jrib> Loco: you need the tk8.4 package which provides "wish"
<Loco> jrib,  thats the thing that i've installed it as well
<koyo001> jrib: posted the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19186/
<mneptok> Loco: why not just install from repos?
<Loco> mneptok,  cause that's a special version that lets you send messages while being offline and i want that just like windows msn
<jrib> koyo001: that's to install java?  Why not use the repositories like the wiki explains?
<SteveWrightNZ> I'm getting a lot of failed EXT3 filesystem errors, resulting in a remountro - is there a recent problem, or do I have a stuffed disk ?
<jnc> SteveWrightNZ: :(
<SteveWrightNZ> yer mate
<glick> your disk is prolly biting the bit bucket
<koyo001> can you give me the wiki you are using
<hendrixski> I can't connect to a WPA wireless
<SteveWrightNZ> glick: yeah I think so too.. just wanted to check before I ditch the whole system
<StriderZ> hrm. Kubuntu - 1.3G, Ubuntu-desktop - 1.4G, Xubuntu - 892M, sawfish+rox - 241M.....LOL
<jrib> !java > koyo001 (see the private message from ubotu)
<hendrixski> supposedly if I have all the stuff installed in feisty for WPA wireless
<glick> i had a disk die on me with alll my music and movies on it like 200 gigs worth, i was not a happy camper
<jnc> SteveWrightNZ: swap out the disk and data before it eats platter.   you can determine if the drive has failed by booting a livecd and writing zeroes to the whole thing, watching for errors in dmesg
<jrib> koyo001: in here, "the wiki" is wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<SteveWrightNZ> jnc: k
<jnc> hendrixski: common problem.
<hendrixski> jnc, is there a common solution?  because installing wpasupplicant didn't seem to work
<[Meta] > Augh
<usser> Cryoniq: btw about that source code install/uninstall problem ry checkinstall
<koyo001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19186/
<jnc> hendrixski: using Desktop | Admin | Networking  will break networkmanager
<usser> *try
<jnc> hendrixski: Fiesty?
<koyo001> that was the wiki i was using
<hendrixski> jnc, yup :-)
<koyo001> the one for fiesty fawn
<jrib> koyo001: what command gave you the output you pastebinned?
<SteveWrightNZ> jnc: networkmanager will break anything - dont run it on a router  8-o
<jnc> hendrixski: using NetworkManager requires that /etc/network/interfaces be devoid of any references to the wireless network interface
<jnc> and um, "Network" configuration dialog makes changes to /etc/network/interfaces
<jnc> so there you go. that's one theory why it's broken
<koyo001> sudo aptitude remove sun*
<jrib> koyo001: *remove*?  aren't you installing?
<hendrixski> jnc, Ok... so, I should just coment out any changes to /etc/network/interfaces and it should work?
<koyo001> i was trying uninstalling it to reinstall it all together through apt get
<jnc> hendrixski: yeah, look it over and just comment out anything that you want NetworkManager to maintain
<hendrixski> jnc, looks the same way I remember it being... only two lines:
<jrib> koyo001: I don't understand.  Did you previously install it through apt or did you install it some other way before?
<jnc> hendrixski: I hear this issue frequently, it may be the cause of the problem you're experiencing
<koyo001> look
<hendrixski> auto lo   ... and iface lo inet loopback
<Wriest> ok I have azureus  in synaptic but it nothing to install it
<SteveWrightNZ> ++jnc && ++glick && exit   /* thanks fellas  */
<koyo001> i installed it on my girlfriends computer with apt get and worked fine
<jnc> hendrixski: the only lines in /etc/network/interfaces should be those two, so that the loopback interface is automatically brought up on boot and set to loopback
<jrib> Wriest: you can't right click > install?
<slim> does any1 know how to get "dvd decrypter" to find my dvd drive?
<jrib> koyo001: please prefix what you say with my name
<hendrixski> yup... so jnc in theory it should "just work" ?
<jnc> ERROR  expected ';' on line Steve. Abort
<err0r> probleme wifi avec hercule wirlless
<Wriest> no the apply button is blacked out
<jnc> slim: what, like k9copy?
<koyo001> jrib: tried installing it through synaptic on mine and it installed some packages and others it couldn't
<kazol> I need to run this cmd to make my wifi work: "sudo modprobe bcm43xx." When I add it to sessions, it does not run, probably because it needs my passwrd. What do I do??
<matt___> is it possible to use alltray in beryl?
<jrib> koyo001: ok, so pastebin the output from: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<koyo001> jrib: now been trying to install the missing packages cause i cant install nothing else now
<Wriest> <jrib> no the apply button is blacked out
<matt___> also, is it a bad idea to remove compiz if i am using beryl? like, sudo apt-get remove compiz?
<jnc> kazol: the contents of /etc/modules will be modprobe'd on boot
<Cryoniq> usser, ooh, that is a neat util I really missed back in the days using slackware. (I should really take a month or so and just update my knowledge around administration).
<jnc> kazol: that may be what you really want
<kazol> jnc: but they don't!
<jrib> Wriest: what happens if you do: sudo apt-get install azureus
<kazol> jnc: I have spent hours trying to get my wifi to work in Feisty.
<slim> jnc: no "dvd decrypter" is a windows program in "WINE" it runs dut it cannot detect devices?!!!!
<jnc> kazol: privmsg, we'll work through it.  i'll give you 10 minutes :)
<virus> please give me #ubuntu-fr
<slim> but*
<koyo001> jrib: gives me the exact same thing
<jrib> virus: /join #ubuntu-fr
<matt___> slim: one thing, make sure wine thinks it is windows 98, i think
<reptyl_> newb here. i just downloaded thunderbird-2.0.0.0.tar.gz. how do i instal it? thanks
<jrib> koyo001: and after you press enter?
<matt___> slim: hold on
<Wriest> it's working ans what about java
<slim> matt: ok thank you
<kazol> jnc: I'm not registered, so I cannot make private msgs
<Wriest> same way
<jrib> koyo001: or "no" and then return or whatever
<noike> hello my usb printer is not detected
<kazol> Is there a separate wifi channel? Is it like #ubuntu-wifi?
<koyo001> jrib: it ends but incompleted
<Acu> I have an .iso file - how can I see the content without burning it into a CD ?
<jnc> kazol: /msg nickserv register yournewpassword
<matt___> slim: i am looking for the tutorial i used, it is possible, and it works fine. i was in your boat a few months ago
<jrib> koyo001: do you actually want the jdk?
<glick> hey has anyone used or developed on wireshark?
<jnc> Acu: mount it as a loop device
<kazol> jnc: is that the syntax? where should I type it?
<slim> is it the dvd shrink dvd decrypt tut???
<koyo001> jrib: yeah cause apparently every other program needs it
<matt___> slim: the one i used worked really well
<Wriest> <jrib> what about java do it same way
<slim> ok
<jnc> Acu: sudo -s -H;  mkdir mountdest; mount -t iso9660 -o loop myfile.iso mountdest;  ls mountdest; umount mountdest; rmdir mountdest; exit
<jrib> !java > Wriest (see the private message from ubotu)
<jnc> something like that
<jrib> Wriest: you didn't get errors?
<koyo001> jrib: tried installing other stuff and generates the same error while installing it
<jrib> koyo001: ok, so have you tried doing what the message says?
<jnc> Acu: in theory I think that the GUI archive manager should be able to peer into it
<Wriest> no I'm downloading the azureus
<kazol> does anyone here know howto run this cmd: "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" at startup?
<jrib> Wriest: through APT right?
<Wriest> no through the terminal
<glick> hey does ubvuntu include programs that have crude names/
<koyo001> jrib: cant find these exact packages, i find newer or different ones
<matt___> slim: here it is. http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/ follow it step by step. im going to go, but if you need help, show someone the tutorial, and they can help you. but it is easy. i did this like my second day in linux, peice of cake! :)
<jrib> Wriest: using apt-get command?
<gravemind> hey synaptic says the software can't be authenticated. I know I can install it anyway, but how do I get it to authenticate?
<glick> like if a developer creates an awesome program
<jnc> glick: what like 'bitchx'
<glick> but it has a swear in its name
<glick> jnc, or like brainfuck
<Wriest> sudo apt- get install
<jnc> oh, brainfuck is fun
<cables> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kazol> is there a way to specify the passwrd as a parameter in this cmd:"sudo modprobe bcm43xx"??
<slim> thats the tutorial im reading!!!
<jrib> koyo001: hmm, search for "doc" on the page, and click "download" next to "J2SE 5.0 Documentation"
<ConfidentiaL> what do I need to do if people in windows need a login to use my shared folders?
<Wriest> yes
<Madpilot> glick, nope. There's even a picture/movie organizing app called pornview in the repos.
<fouressenc1> I'm having trouble with audio cutting out in 7.04.  I compiled ALSA 1.014rc4 for use with my Tascam US224 USB card, and it works fine aside from the sound halting fairly often --I actually have to stop whatever is playing, then restart it.  Any ideas?
<jnc> glick: I don't see why they wouldn't
<kazol> For example, "sudo modprobe bcm43xx <mypassword>"??
<jnc> uhh
<slim> matt: it goes all the way till its time to burn
<glick> heh sweet
<gravemind> ConfidentiaL: sudo smbpasswd -a
<gravemind> ConfidentiaL: use your login username and password
<kazol> how do I specify my password in a sudo cmd?
<Wriest> yes I'm using  using apt-get command
<jrib> kazol: it will prompt you for the password after the command
<gravemind> hey do you guys know about authentication in synaptic?
<jnc> gravemind: IIRC it's based on apt authentication
<jnc> apt-key etc.
<koyo001> jrib: could you give me the precise page for the wiki that you used
<slim> matt: do you think that if i uninstalled wine and everything else and started the tutorial from scratch that would work??? (i already had wine installed)
<gravemind> jnc: so if I get a message that it can't be authenticated, what do I do to fix it?
<kazol> jrib: I want the cmd to run automatically at startup.
<jrib> koyo001: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java but your issue is unrelated.  You have a package that is set to install that is not what the wiki recommends
<jnc> kazol: I don't think you do.   you could modify the sudo config to automagically grant access with no password, I urge you not to do that
<jrib> kazol: what kind of command?
<reptyl_> newb here. i just downloaded thunderbird-2.0.0.0.tar.gz. how do i instal it? thanks
<ConfidentiaL> gravemind: It still doesn't work :S
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to put on vmware, and someone sent me to a page where it said to install it through the repos. I did that, but it does not work. I click on the vmware server thing, it goes to loading phase, and then goes off.
<Wriest> <jrib> should I do java the same way sudo apt- get install
<gravemind> ConfidentiaL: describe what happens
<jrib> koyo001: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp is the page that has the link to the file you need
<kazol> jrib: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<jrib> Wriest: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<jnc> kazol: more than likely you're doing it wrong, and there's a gap in communication here because I don't have enough information from you to suggest a course of action
<insom> evil
<|StOnE|> how i can activate beryl??
<insom> truly evil
<ConfidentiaL> gravemind: He still needs a password, and the password I set as smb password doesn't work...
<insom> bsod: it didn't work :(
<kazol> jnc: It's a long story of what I did, but I'm trying to get this stupid wifi card to work in Feisty. I installed the drivers, but they are not loading at startup. The cmd "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" makes it work, but I need it to run at startup.
<insom> xserver wouldn't start up
<gravemind> ConfidentiaL: it should work. is the username he's using the same as the one you put into smbpasswd? remember it's case sensitive
<jnc> kazol: if you want a module to load at boot time, the name of the module must be in /etc/modules
<kazol> jnc: so how will I do it?
<Wriest> how do I get rid of the panels?
<jnc> kazol: if it's not loaded, then the module is failing to load
<Pelo> Wriest, right click remove
<bsod> insom: bummer :(
<ConfidentiaL> gravemind: should the "New SMB password" be the username?
<kazol> jnc: it should have automatically loaded, but if I do it manually throught terminal the wifi works fine.
<jnc> kazol: sorry, I understand this is annoying and complicated
<bsod> insom: i'm still compiling the kernel for my stuff
<n2diy> Wriest: Right click on them, and edit properties
<insom> bsod: going round 2
<bsod> :)
<gravemind> ConfidentiaL: no, that's the new password. hmm maybe I gave you the wrong option
<gravemind> just a sec
<jnc> kazol: can you throw a copy of your /etc/modules up on a pastebin?  I'll have a look
<bsod> insom: ltrs m8 i'm going sleep
* bsod &
<Dave_is_sexy> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 1688185 2007-02-22 22:14 ./installer.exe
<Wriest> Is there a way to get rid of the panels and still have the icons on the desktop
<jnc> there should seriously be a "Skills you need to learn, so that you are helpable"
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan:^^
<kazol> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<insom> reiserfs, yes or no?
<ConfidentiaL> gravemind: got it now, just needed to add the username after the command... Think I misunderstood you a little the first time
<gravemind> ConfidentiaL: sorry, what you should be doing is sudo smbpasswd -a <your ubuntu username>
<gravemind> yeah
<[Meta] > Flannel: Its almost finished installing. :D Be back soon.
<Wriest> Is there a way to get rid of the panels and still have the icons on the desktop?
<Pelo> jnc,  don'T be mean, we all had to start somewhere, some just start a bit further back
<ConfidentiaL> gravemind: thx for your help =)
<gravemind> sure thing
<cables> Wriest, yeah
<cables> Wriest, just get rid of the panels.
<insom> reiserfs or ext3? what should I go with?
<cables> Wriest, right click>delete panel
<micahcowan> Dave_is_sexy, you should probably try invoking it with "bash ./installer.exe"; it probably is just missing a shebang line or somesuch.
<Wriest> can you tell how please
<Pelo> Wriest, right cick properties,  second tab make them transparent
<cables> insom, ext3 probably... it's better supported
<cables> Wriest, right click on the panel, hit delet.
<cables> *delete
<Dave_is_sexy> insom: reiserfs!! definately. less likely to screw you over
<kazol> jnc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19190/ Please have a look.
<jnc> kazol: can do, thanks mate
<Dave_is_sexy> micahcowan: I dunno, it worked a few hours ago
<insom> reiser is faster isn't it?
<jnc> kazol: what do you need ndiswrapper loaded for?
<Wriest> and I will I get to my Applications and internet
<gravemind> when I try to install amarok, synaptic complains about authentication. I know I can install it anyway, but how do I resolve this problem?
<Dave_is_sexy> insom: yes. and less likely to loose your files. Reiser4 is actually finished now too. take a look
<kazol> jnc: I have tried multiple methods for installing the wifi card.
<kazol> jnc: should I edit the file?
<insom> Dave_is_sexy: thanks
<jnc> gravemind: your package 'debian-keyring' or 'debian-archive-keyring' might be screwed up.    I don't know what the equivilent is for ubuntu, but on debian that's what happens for me
<Wriest> <cables>and I will I get to my Applications and internet
* Pelo thinks Dave_is_sexy has some self-esteme issues
<jnc> kazol: yeah, it's not a big deal, you can't kill your system editing it
<Dave_is_sexy> insom: linux format magazine did an excellent article on filesystems in 2004. might be on their site
<kazol> jnc: I removed ndiswrapper. Should I try adding that modprobe cmd?
<insom> I'm just concerned with installing these nvidia drivers :|
<gravemind> jnc: so to fix that, just do a reinstall of those packages? btw, this seems to only happen with certain packages that I try to install
<cables> Wriest, you'll have to have shortcuts to things on your desktop
<jnc> kazol: 'fuse' is for some kind of user filesystem module, keep that. 'lp' is the hardware driver for your LPT378 printer port.  I would nuke the ndiswrapper line.   you won't need 'sudo modprobe ...' because anything in that file, line-by-line, is going to be loaded as a module.  the name of the brcm module minus the .ko should be fine
<jnc> gravemind: apt gets confused when certificates and gpg keys expire. heh
<morphwvutuba> evening folks, i have a mouse problem with my system76 laptop.  is there anyone there who's had mouse problems after upgrading to 7.04?
<cables> Wriest, if you want more space, just have the panels autohide
<Wriest> how do I make them auto hide
<Pelo> Wriest,   rightclick, properties  explore the various options
<kazol> jnc: then how come the wifi card won't load?
<punkunity> join #fossrevolution
<jnc> kazol: one step at a time
<HearWa> I have been trying to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 for a few days but I keep getting a few "Failed to fetch" and "403 Forbidden errors". What can I do? Here's the errors: http://quickfry.com/pastebin/view.php?id=0
<jnc> kazol: what does your /etc/modules look like now?
<kazol> jnc: same, but without ndiswrapper.
<jnc> kazol: okay, what's the name of that brcm driver that works for you?
<Flannel> HearWa: those are third party repositories.  They're ... apparently not ready for Edgy.  And, actually, you really shouldn't be using debian repositories anyway.
<Wriest> You guys are amazing thanx so much
<HearWa> Flannel: What can I do to fix this?
<n2diy> How do I request Dapper CDs from Shipit? Only Feisty CDs are offered?
<kazol> jnc: Do you mind if I restart? my system is kind of messed up and I just tried to install another driver that might potentially work.
<leroi_> how do i set up a monitor hooked to my laptop to a different resolution than my laptop screen
<jnc> kazol: I could use some beer.  Go ahead, if you must, heh
<HearWa> Flannel: I would have to remove those sites from my sources list, no?
<Pelo> leroi_,  there might be somethinga bout it in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  if not , check the forum
<jnc> leroi_: there's no option that I know of to do this
<osxdude> my power led won't light up. Not that you care ;)
<catid> does anyone know how to get textual system status info on the desktop as i see in a lot of screenshots?
<jnc> leroi_: it would probably be a vendor provided configuration utility
<Golfnit> q: Ubuntu 7.04 trying to get Citrix to run correctly.  I have it installed but when I bring up the ICA manager, the fonts have spaces b/t them.
<n2diy> jnc: Are you enchourageing the baby penquins to drink?
<leroi_> jnc: ok
<Golfnit> As seen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376735&page=6  but the script used didn't help
<zerodai> leroi_: you will have to change your xorg probably
<Golfnit> anything else I Can do?
<jnc> catid: I forgot the name of it...  there's a few programs that do it. 'roottail' is one, um...
<Pelo> catid,  I think you need to remove the quiet bit from the grub option
<jnc> n2diy: baby penguins should drink iced tea
<jnc> beer for me please.
<osxdude> my power led won't light up. Not that you care. ;)
<leroi_> zerodax: what will i need to change my laptop is 1280x800 and i need 1680x1050 on the other monitor
<n2diy> jnc: Roger, roger, beer here.
<Pelo> osxdude,  why should we ? it's a hardware problem
<catid> Pelo: =)  yeah i've done that already.  i hate that it adds it back whenever i build a kernel the ubuntu/debian way
<catid> jnc: Conky does it
<jnc> conky sounds familiar
<sakobatoneko> anybody know where to i can get some bootsplash
<jnc> catid for teh win.
<zerodai> leroi_: not sure but you will have to prob add another monitor entry for your other monitor and then switch
<osxdude> Pelo: heh. JK right? It only goes out when I'm in ubuntu.
<sakobatoneko> ?
<Pelo> sakobatoneko, www.gnome-look.org or com
<leroi_> zerodax: ok
<morphwvutuba> my wireless usb mouse quit working after i upgraded to Feisty, but a wired usb mouse works & my touchpad still works.  any ideas?
<sakobatoneko> any other web sites
<Pelo> osxdude,  check forum
<sakobatoneko> thanks pelo
<osxdude> I made a thread.
<Pelo> sakobatoneko,  google
<Pelo> osxdude, I meant search the forum
<morphwvutuba> kinda sounds like a hardware failure, but the receiver flashes to indicate communication with the mouse itself
<osxdude> (that's to Pelo)
<Golfnit> Citrix client help: Change, I used http://codtech.com/downloads/citrix-icaclient-10-ubuntu as the script  TIA
<gravemind> what do I need to install for flac to work in amarok?
<manitoba98> Quick question: Each and every time Ubuntu starts up, it runs an fsck on each and every one of my FAT32 storage partitions, which takes a minute. I know that creating /fastboot will cause it to skip this once, I was wondering if there was a simply way to have Ubuntu only run fsck, say, once every 10 startups, rather than every single one. Thanks!
<|StOnE|> any person can help me couse because i installed beryl and emerald and i dont know how take effects
<Pelo> gravemind,  possibly gstreamer
<Pelo> |StOnE|,   #beryl
<gravemind> Pelo, I think I have that, but let me check
<n2diy> manitoba98: Sure, stop rebooting. :)
<gravemind> actually I might just search 'flac' and install everything
<osxdude> Pelo, I made that thread.
<Pelo> gravemind,  the good the bad and the ugly
<gravemind> lol yup
<koyo001> can  anyone help me out with this
<codecaine> how can I read a .xbe file on linux?
<koyo001> i have something to aprove in a terminal window
<osxdude> koyo001: what?
<osxdude> koyo001, oh.
<kazol> jnc: to install the wifi card (I beleive) I ran these cmds:
<kazol> jnc: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Pelo> koyo001,  just user your password
<kazol> jnc: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<Flannel> HearWa: yes.
<koyo001> osxdude: i need to aproved something on a terminal
<kazol> jnc: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<Pelo> koyo001,  approve what ?
<gluttony> can some one help me find out why any sound passed to my speakers comes out with a ton of static in it?
<Pelo> !sound
<kazol> jnc: The wifi card never turns on at boot, but whenever I run that modprobe cmd, it always turns on and works.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<HearWa> Flannel: I removed all those entries from sources.list but I'm still getting "Failed to Fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz"
<manitoba98> n2diy: It's not a server; it's a desktop. Having it on 24/7 is not only a waste of power, the dull roar of my fans are not terribly pleasant when I'm sleeping, for instance.
<koyo001> pelo: java runtime
<codecaine> anybody know how to read xbe files?
<Pelo> koyo001,  and what does the msg ask you to approve ?
<Pelo> codecaine, what kind of file is xbe ?
<codecaine> think  xbox file
<koyo001> pelo: it gives me a window with many clauses but i need to press ok
<n2diy> manitoba98: Fine buisness, to each their own. I have three boxes running here. None are servers, one is this box, on is the test box, and the third is the backup box.
<jnc> kazol: okay, if it fails to load at startup, you'll see the reason why in 'dmesg' output
<Pelo> codecaine, I guess you need a xbox emulator if there is such a thing, but I realy can't help you with that
<ayande__> anyone that knows what i need to install in order to send mail through my php script on website?
<koyo001> pelo: witch i cant do from the terminal window
<Pelo> koyo001,  scroll down the with the arrow keys
<HearWa> Flannel: Nevermind, I think I fixed it.
<jnc> ayande__: I'm guessing there's a PHP lib that does it
<kazol> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SirBob1701> hey guys my terminal fails to open and i have no idea why.  only happens since fiesty upgrade
<ayande__> hmm
<jnc> SirBob1701: ouch.
<ayande__> so i dont need any kind of serveR?
<ffm> Moniker42: No, they are not. U
<karimfayez> hey every body join the Egypt LOCO team channel @ #ubuntu-eg
<jnc> SirBob1701: can you run 'xterm' ?
<SirBob1701> ya i don't even get a error message
<koyo001> pelo: yeah did that
<koyo001> pelo: what else
<SirBob1701> i'll dl it and let you know
<Pelo> koyo001,   pgdown,  end  , that's all I hve for you
<Pelo> koyo001,  Y key maybe
<jnc> SirBob1701: maybe gnome-terminal got pooched
<ayande__> jnc: what do i need to have installed?
<codecaine> whats a program to read xml files
<SirBob1701> i reinstalled it twice and it still poops out
<morphwvutuba> koyo: i can't remember if anyone else said it, but did you try the space bar?
<koyo001> pelo: tried the y
<Pelo> codecaine,  gedit will do it
<kazol> jnc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19191/ (Note-this is the output when the wifi crd is on)
<LjL> karimfayez: no need to spam loco channels
<HearWa> Flannel: Thanks for the help.
<Pelo> koyo001,  I'm out of idea
<jnc> ayande__: I'm no PHP programmer, not sure
<zerodai> koyo001: are you in terminal window or in a terminal
<SirBob1701> i find it odd that i don't even get an error message it just stops
<karimfayez> LjL: i am not spamming...we just formed the team and its a kind of invitation
<koyo001> pelo: worked with esc
<Pelo> koyo001,  congrats
<jnc> kazol: the last line of /etc/modules should be the name of the kernel module you use to load support for the wifi hardware
<jnc> kazol: I don't see it in there
<manitoba98> n2diy: So am I stuck with manually altering the init script to only run once every 10 boots? Is that all I can do? (Are there any side-effects to creating /fastboot, by the way, besides skipping fsck?)
<n2diy> zerodai: It shouldn't matter.
<jnc> kazol: oh my mistake, hang on
<karimfayez> LjL: sorry if i was missunderstood
<jnc> kazol: can you pastebin the output of 'lsmod' ?
<SirBob1701> awg xterm doesn't allow vim to use syntax highlighting :(
<jnc> it runs?
<jnc> now try launching gnome-terminal from an xterm session and watch the output for errors
<n2diy> manitoba98: Not sure, I don't shutdown, but certainly disabling fsck is a bad ideat, that is your file system check.
<kazol> jnc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19192/
<jnc> kazol: you should have a line at the end of /etc/modules that is bcm43xx
<jnc> and reboot
<SirBob1701> serial 105 error_code 2 request_code 78 minor code 0
<SirBob1701> when i run gnome-terminal in xterm
<Chetwin> Hi all!
<jnc> SirBob1701: ew.
* jnc gasps
<jnc> you poor fella
<SirBob1701> haha oh shit
<SirBob1701> gnome-terminal recieved an X Window System error
<J-_> !ohmy | SirBob1701
<ubotu> SirBob1701: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kazol> jnc: I'll reply once I reboot.
<SirBob1701> freaking xterm won't even let me pipe it to a file
<tokyo25> who made ubotu?
<jnc> SirBob1701: dude, I suggest you verify that you're not having some RAM issues first before we go any further.  do a memtest86 scan overnight
<Pelo> tokyo25,  the devil
<manitoba98> n2diy: I know what fsck is, but I don't think it's necessary to run on all of my partitions, each bootup. Certainly no less harmful than having a system running fulltime, during which time no fscks are run...?
<tokyo25> lol
<n2diy> ! creator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SirBob1701> i did one of them already man
<SirBob1701> :S
<Pelo> tokyo25,  in't in the factoids at the end
<Pelo> tt'S
<Pelo> it's
<tokyo25> ok
<Pelo> damit
<n2diy> manitoba98: If you are running Winders it is needed.
<kbrooks> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbrooks> @tor
<kbrooks> hmm
<kbrooks> i need the tor factoid
<kbrooks> !anonymous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anonymous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !botsnacks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnacks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tokyo25> your annoying ubotu
<jnc> manitoba98: fsck invokes replaying of ext3 journals, which is vital to do if your system loses power
<jnc> though feel free to disable fsck if you enjoy losing your data
<jnc> not going to stop you there :)
<manitoba98> n2diy: "If you are running Winders"? I run Ubuntu almost exclusively, I boot into Windows only occasionally; such as to play games or test something. So I should leave fsck in? Do most distros do an fsck on all mounted partitions at every bootup?
<whta> how long does it usually take for the wine repo to update with the newest version? i'm having some wine issues that i think the update will fix
<n2diy> manitoba98: Yes. They should.
<sn0tz|afk> when i followed these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Pelo> whta,  depends on the guy making the package for ubuntu,   less the a week usualy , couple of days most times
<Madpilot> manitoba98, for ext3 partitions, Ubuntu does a fsck every 25-30 boots
<sn0tz|afk> i booted w/it and it says could not find kernel image: linux
<sn0tz|afk> then gives a boot: prompt
<morphwvutuba> still trying to find some help with an inoperable mouse after Feisty upgrade
<jnc> sn0tz: that sounds fun
<admin__> I am having trouble with apt-get, there's a package (libx11-6), that it needs to upgrade, although if i do, Opera won't work, and I need opera, apt-get won't let me install anything unless that's installed, how can I override that?
<manitoba98> Madpilot: That was the general impression I got; why do FAT32 partitions need an fsck EVERY SINGLE TIME?
<jnc> morphwvutuba: be sure that your xorg.conf refers to /dev/input/mice
<Madpilot> manitoba98, no idea - the only fat32 device I've got is my USB stick, and it's never plugged in on boot...
<Pelo> morphwvutuba,  usd ? check in the forum, I'm sure there is somethign there, or try here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<sn0tz> the only thing making me not throw this server out the window is pink floyd comfortably numb
<morphwvutuba> jnc: it does
<jnc> admin__: uh hey there, that sounds like an Opera issue
<jnc> try opera support
<sn0tz> so what is causing this
<admin__> jnc: yes, but I can't upgrade that file, or else Opera will mess up, how can I get around it in apt-get
<morphwvutuba> Pelo: couldn't find much in the forums yet... checking the guide...
<admin__> jnc: It's a opera problem, yeah, it's already documented.
<Madpilot> admin__, remove Opera, upgrade, then reinstall Opera - I'm running Opera just fine here...
<jnc> admin__: I'm not into helping with closed-source software, sorry mate
<admin__> jnc: you don't need to do anything with opera..
<n2diy> manitoba98: They are the most vulnerable partitions? Remember, unless you are running seprate hard drives, the partitions share the same media.
<admin__> You just need to tell me how to bypass apt-get isntalling that package
<manitoba98> Madpilot + n2diy: Alright, I'll leave it on. One this that also annoys me about this process, though, is that it causes usplash to close, and brings me back to the traditional textual startup display in order to show me the results (something like: "/dev/sdb2: 60756/60756 files checked"). Is there a way to get around this?
<nekojin> Hello, I am a new Linux user. I am trying to install Java and netbeans, and I got a .bin file from the download. How do I install from a /bin file?
<jnc> I don't need to do anything for ya :P
<manitoba98> n2diy: "Vulnerable partitions"?
<Pelo> nekobaka,  for java, install if from  synaptic,
<jnc> Madpilot has a cool idea
<UnluckyMike> nekojin: its in the feisty repos
<Madpilot> manitoba98, usplash not handling fsck gracefully is a known bug...
<Pelo> nekobaka,  try for netbean there to
<Pelo> nekobaka,  you'll find this very usefull  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Madpilot> manitoba98, it does that when it fscks ext3 parts too
<nekojin> OK, thanks
<jnc> sn0tz: there's too many unknowns
<codecaine> whats a good advance ftp client with gui?
<Madpilot> codecaine, Filezilla
<manitoba98> Madpilot: So there's no way to "hide" the output from usplash? It kinda interrupts the seamlessness of my startup sequence.
<Pelo> codecaine, gtkftp I think or gftp
<Madpilot> manitoba98, not that I know of
<jnc> codecaine: if you can manage the commandline, 'lftp' works with http, and 'yafc' is excellent for ftp and support for sftp
<n2diy> manitoba98: Well, I'm not a hard drive expert, but if you have an MBR formatted by DOS/Winders, I would think it is more vulnerable the a pure linux on would be?
<kazol> jnc: Thank you very much for your help. I had a stressful time today since I lost all of my apps\settings when upgrading to Edgy, then I had to move the computer to the 2nd floor since wifi did not work, and then the monitor broke! Anyway, it's all working now but network manager is not displaying the signal strength.
<jnc> kazol: it's confusing that you'd lose any settings
<jnc> everything should be in /home/yourusername/
<jnc> if you backup that home dir, you're straight
<kazol> jnc: when I first rebooted the system, it loaded a blank screen after login.
<crl1949> What I want to do is pretty simple, so I must be going about it wrong.  I want to be able to print proper labels on CDs I've burned from .iso images downloaded.  I'm looking for artwork for the front of the 7.04 desktop download.  Where should I be looking?
<insom> nvidia drivers installed successfully
<insom> and my windows wobble
<insom> thats enough for me to switch from the MS substitute
<jnc> crl1949: glabels software worked on some address labels, maybe it could work for CDs?  I don't know about the artwork though
<Pelo> insom,  from or to ???
<insom> from
* usser awww hates xgl
<crl1949> Lables isn't the problem.  My disks are inkjet printable, and I have an inkjet CD printer.  I just need the artwork.
<insom> linux has wobbling windows
<Pelo> insom,  we know
<insom> and they wobble faster than vista's
<usser> insom: nah
<Veronica-Bot> hey
<user01> how do i get the windows to sparkle away like the fiirst window closing on the video on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZD7QraljRfM
<insom> usser: what nah?
<Pelo> insom,  you didn'T pay for vista did you ? say it ain't so ?
<crl1949> Sun publishes a PDF in the same directory as the .iso downloads.  Much nicer than my crappy handwriting with a felt pen.
<user01> user01: in beryl
<usser> insom: they dont wobble for me =)
<insom> of course I didn't
<jnc> crl1949: haha.  :)
<insom> usser: you can set them to wobble
<jnc> crl1949: if you give me a size in pixels, I'll cook up some art
* mneptok curses Sylpheed's anemic address book
<Pelo> usser,   menu > system > prets > desktop effects  ( in feisty)
<insom> usser: it adds happiness to the interface
<usser> insom: xgl for some reason eats memory as crazy
* insom shakes xchat
<usser> insom: so i dont use it
<crl1949> The printer does something like 1440.  I'd think 600x600 would work fine.
<DigitalNinja> I have a network printer that I would like to use. I don't have the address. How do I print to it?
<insom> usser: that's a downer
<usser> insom: yea after an hour it goes up to 500 megs
<crl1949> Of course, the CDs are 12 cm in diameter
<Pelo> DigitallyStoned,  you'll have to setup samba to communicate with a windows machine  and I think there are instrctions here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<insom> usser: is there an alternative? I need xgl for my games don't I?
<mneptok> insom: no
<usser> insom: no
<usser> insom: glx
<insom> usser: ohhh
<usser> insom: =)
<insom> usser: been awhile
<Jump86> anyone here tried pclinuxos yet?
<usser> insom: xgl is just another 3d wobbly api's that i have to use since i have ati card
<CapriSkye> ./ or . represent current dir?
<mneptok> Jump86: welcome to #ubuntu
<user01> desktop effects didnt work
<insom> usser: so that isn't installed with nvidia?
<Jump86> mneptok, ?
<usser> insom: what?
<mneptok> !offtopic > Jump86
<insom> xgl has nothing to do with nvidia?
<usser> insom: right
<insom> thank goodness
* insom wobbles safely
* Pelo grabs his keyboard 
<Pelo> insom,  stop that
* usser ah what the hell i can wobble for a bit i guess
<insom> <wobble>
<insom> c'mon pelo wobble with us
<sn0tz> when i followed these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick...i booted w/it and it says could not find kernel image: linux and i get a prompt saying "boot:" whats going on?
* Pelo plays with the effects for 10 min and gets sick of them 
<insom> glad I'm ADD
<mneptok> Pelo: you lasted 5 minutes longer than i did
<Pelo> insom,  there is a compiz config manager you can install
<usser> i kind of like that burn out/in effect beryl has for minimizing windows
<insom> yeah?
<Pelo> yeah,  check in synaptic
<Dolphin07`> hey, does anyone know if you can run Visual Web Developer 05 on ubuntu?
<insom> thanks
<Pelo> there isnT' much in it but ....
<mneptok> Dolphin07`: Windows software does not run on Linux witout emulation or virtualization.
<crl1949> Dolphin07: is that a .NET application?  If so it might run under mono
<Dolphin07`> yeppp
<jpiccolo> anyone know how to make my server's ftp transfer go faster?
<Pelo> crl1949, tell me more about this mono ?
<mneptok> crl1949: i'll bet it makes Windows API calls
<petafile> what's a good dvd movie burning proggy?
<usser> Pelo: mono is opensource implementation of .NET
<petafile> gnome baker doesn't seeem to want to do that
<Dolphin07`> i does mono work with ubuntu?
<crl1949> It's an open source project to re-implement all of .NET.  They've already got the VM, compilers for C# , etc.
<mneptok> petafile: Linux has apps. "proggies" are for Windows and the children that use it. >;)
<Dolphin07`> because i can't seem to find an installer for it
<jnc> crl1949: done
<petafile> mneptok: do you know a good dvd movie burning app?
<mneptok> petafile: Nautilus?
<Pelo> crl1949,  can I run it in combination with wine ?
<mneptok> Pelo: you don't have to
<Pelo> mneptok,  link ?
<mneptok> Pelo: Mono is Linux native
<petafile> mneptok: does it burn it as a dvd format movie, or just as a file?
<BlueLaguna> Are their any ubuntu packages that allow file transfers with windows mobile smartphones?
<mneptok> Pelo: but it is not an "any .NET app will work with Linux!" solution
<insom> umm
* Pelo 's got this one apps he needs to run to ditch windows 
<jnc> crl1949: something like this? http://osclab.net/px/ubuntulogojnc.png
* osxdude is back to annoy y'all (jk)
<insom> just put you audiots and videots folders
<Dolphin07`> which installer of mono do i download for ubuntu?
<Pelo> I'll look into it , thanks crl1949  and mneptok
<insom> what's that pelo?
<BlueLaguna> Dolphin07`: it's in apt
<mneptok> Dolphin07`: Mono is included by default
<Pelo> insom,   AutoCAd
<insom> aah
<osxdude> hey look an IP address
<osxdude> My power LED Wont't light up when I boot into lunix. Any solutions?
<mneptok> Pelo: AutoCAD is not a .NET app.
<Dolphin07`> BlueLaguna:ah, so then how would one go about installing VWD
<insom> gametap is my killer app
<Pelo> mneptok,  well 2006 asks for the installs the .net framework
<osxdude> hey look more IPs
<osxdude> Hello?
<crimsun> osxdude: would you please stop trolling?
<osxdude> Sorry
<BlueLaguna> Dolphin07`: I'm not sure what VWD is, but you can try apt-get install mono
<Tanis143> Hello, hows everyone?
<GrueTamer> im fine
<mneptok> Pelo: Mono is simply a .NET compatibility framework. it's not going to allow AutoCAD to run on Linux.
<BlueLaguna> or aptitude install mono, whichever you prefer
<codecaine> for some reson ubuntu didn't auto mount one of my usb drive is there a specialist file I have to do it because I don't see any of my usb devices in fstab
<mneptok> BlueLaguna: Mono is installed by default
<osxdude> No, now I'm serious.
<osxdude> My power LED Wont't light up when I boot into lunix. Any solutions?
<BlueLaguna> mneptok: Is it really?
<BlueLaguna> Interesting
<Pelo> mneptok,  which is why I was asking about wine combo
<BlueLaguna> Since when?
<Dolphin07`> BlueLaguna:Visual Web Developer is the program
<jnc> codecaine: that stuff has been abstracted into  HAL / DBUS now
<mneptok> BlueLaguna: "which mono"
<Tanis143> Well, I'm just now getting my Feisty fine tuned, and have a few questions
<mneptok> BlueLaguna: IIRC, Dapper
<jnc> codecaine: uh... Gnome's  Desktop|Settings|Removable Devices
<BlueLaguna> mneptok: it isn't installed on my system
<Pelo> Tanis143,  don'T keep us in suspence
<BlueLaguna> but it's possible I may have explicitly uninstalled it at some point tho
<jnc> codecaine: if you want commandline ninja style access, 'pmount' and 'pumount'
<crl1949> jnc: pretty close.  Is that how you spell Feisty?
<Tanis143> I have a HD44780 LCD screen that I'm wanting to get my temps and system states showing again. I found LcdProc, but a bit confused on it
<codecaine> how do I auto mount a usb harddrive?
<mneptok> [mneptok@set]  mneptok :: ls -l /usr/bin/mono
<mneptok> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1974044 2007-02-27 07:44 /usr/bin/mono
<jnc> crl1949: I'll upload the SVG then, you can edit the text to something serious
<Pelo> Tanis143, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<itsme123> Ok, I just got ubuntu and i don't know how to compile this game.
<Tired_> Hi.  Is there anything in the repos that will display the SPD info for my system RAM?
<Tanis143> But, it talks about server/clients and though I'm familar with what both of those are, I'm not sure which one I need to use
<Pelo> itsme123,  what game ?
<user01> nice that was a bad suggestion whoever suggest running desktop effects
<Dolphin07`> mneptok:i can't figure out which version of mono to install
<Tanis143> I know I just want the info to show on my pc, not anywhere else
<itsme123> its called a steroids
<user01> now beryl doesnt work at all
<ANON12345> i am trying to compile a downloaded package from a source code, it's the new version of gaim which is now called "pidgin". I was able to finish the last step (sudo make), but now i am unable to find or launch pidgin, what should i do?
<jnc> Tanis143: uh... smbus
<jnc> hmm
<mneptok> Dolphin07`: Mono will NOT let you run VWD
<Shoeb> Hi, I typed sudo usermod -G ftpuser mark (mark is my username, and I was trying to put myself in the ftpuser group) Now it seems that I can't sudo anymore because it says I'm not in the sudoers file. But it let me do that before.. what went wrong? I can't even su - anymore!
<Shoeb> Feisty
<usser> ANON12345: do u have amd64?
<morphwvutuba> Pelo: jnc:  thanks for the tips guys.  i think i narrowed it down to hardware failure.  have a good one.
<Tanis143> smbus?
<Pelo> Tanis143, inthe wiki you have the setups for sensors  you can display the info using pannel applets
<ANON12345> usser: yes
<scope006> i have my monitor set to 1440x900 60hz put my login screen is higher than that and all distorted.  It also happens if i launch a game and quit back out to the desktop
<usser> ANON12345: i got a compiled package for u
<Dolphin07`> mneptok:sooooooo how would i go about running it? is there a way to use wine?
<jnc> Tanis143: I can't remember, but there's a way to walk your hardware's smbus
<Tanis143> Ok, I'll check it out. Thanks Pelo
<ANON12345> usser: thanks a lot, can you send it to me?
<osxdude> WTF? Nobody is answering me! I'll tell you again:
<osxdude> My power LED Wont't light up when I boot into lunix. Any solutions?
<mneptok> Dolphin07`: i don't use Windows or its software. sorry.
<jnc> osxdude: repeating questions usually yields fewer results
<user01> i follow these instructions http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon  it was working fine then ran desktop effects and not its all messed up
<mneptok> Dolphin07`: you could try using a different, free tool.
<usser> ANON12345: ftp://whom.homeunix.org/utils/pidgin_2.0.0-1_amd64.deb
<Shoeb> Hello?
<crl1949> Has anyone got their hands on an "official" 7.04 CD?  If so, could they scan the face of it?
<Dolphin07`> mneptok: ok thanks anyway
<Pelo> itsme123, do you have the sourcecode for it or what ?
<ANON12345> usser: will this work with the x86 version of ubuntu? thanks for the package
<scope006> exit
<Dolphin07`> does anyone know of any good windows virtual machines?
<itsme123> Pelo: I guess....
<user01> appartently desktop effects is beryl?
<usser> ANON12345: oh no it wont
<AVoidiam> HELP!  So when I try to install Ubuntu, it gets stuck at 5% of "Partitions formating".  THis is happened multiple times now.  I'm wondering if there is a problem with the hard disk perhaps.
<crl1949> Dolphin07: I'm using Parallels
<Pelo> itsme123,  what's the file ending ?
<jnc> crl1949: just in case, http://osclab.net/px/ubuntulogojnc.svg
<itsme123> Well, theres lots of files.
<jnc> use inkscape program to edit
<jpiccolo> how can i speed up my servers ftp or samba file transfer speed
<jpiccolo> ?
<punkunity> having serious problem with messing up my xorg.comf file
<ANON12345> usser: do you have the x86 version of ubuntu?
<Shoeb> Hi, I typed sudo usermod -G ftpuser mark (mark is my username, and I was trying to put myself in the ftpuser group) Now it seems that I can't sudo anymore because it says I'm not in the sudoers file. But it let me do that before.. what went wrong? I can't even su - anymore!
<crl1949> looks like the LOL will be in the hole
<usser> ANON12345: no, sorry, but anyway u can compile and install it like so:
<usser> ANON12345: sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<Dolphin07`> does anyone know of any good windows virtual machines?
<jnc> Shoeb: oh snap :(
<osxdude> jnc: what?
<Shoeb> jnc, don't even tell me!
<cables> Dolphin07`, VirtualBox is a good free one
<ANON12345> usser: thanks, i'll try it
<usser> ANON12345: then in "gaim" folder do ./configure
<AVoidiam> Has anyone ever had freezing problems like that?....on partitioning that is
<usser> ANON12345: then sudo make
<Dolphin07`> cables: thanks
<Flannel> Shoeb: -G doesn't append by default.  It resets.  You wanted to add -a, which will append
<usser> ANON12345: then sudo checkinstall
<Shoeb> Oh, great!
<jnc> Shoeb: if you can boot a live cd, mount your file systems, and 'chroot /path/to/mounted/rootfs /bin/bash', you'll have semi-access to it
<mneptok> crl1949: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<crl1949> Parallels is a very good virtual machine.  Not free though.  Hosts on Linux, Windows, OS X, guests everything from OS/2 to Solaris
<Pelo> itsme123, it wouldhelp ifyou used my nick in each line you type to me,    what's the eding fo the file you downloaded
<Shoeb> So it threw me off the admin group?
<Tired_> Is there any kind of comprehensive RAM information utility in Ubuntu?  Not 'how much is in use'...
<Flannel> Shoeb: you'll need to reboot, at GRUB, go to the "recovery console", then add yourself back to the normal supplimental groups: (specifically, admin): adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<ANON12345> usser: ok
<Flannel> Shoeb: correct.
<Flannel> jnc: No need for a liveCD.  Don't be silly
<jnc> Shoeb: it's just that I've done what you're describing (locking myself out) so many times, it is funny to me, even though it is kind of frustrating and confusing the first times
<Shoeb> Flannel: Can you give me the correct command please? So I don't mess up????
<jnc> awwe
<usser> ANON12345: it will create a .deb package in that folder
<jnc> but I likes to play
<itsme123> Pelo: I got several files, some in .cpp and .h and such.
<Tanis143> Pelo, I searched that wiki and found nothing on text lcd screens
<rique> hello
<jnc> Flannel: I missed that recovery console thing, good to know
<Flannel> Shoeb: once youre at the recovery console (which will be a root terminal), `usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin ftpuser -a username`
<Flannel> Shoeb: where username is your username
<rique> somebody could help me to install ardour on my machine?
<Pelo> itsme123,  did you dl a bunch of files or did you dl an archive ? what was the ending of the archive ?  tar.gz ?
<Shoeb> Let's try it out!!
<Shoeb> llol
<rique> anyone?
<jnc> Shoeb: in the future, check out 'gpasswd' for modifying groups by hand
<Pelo> Tanis143,  I though what you needed was your system stuff cpu, mem , fan , temp and stuff
<kazol> I have just enabled Ubuntu special effects in feisty, but I cannot see the title bar, so I can't move the apps around. What should I do?
<itsme123> pelo: yes it was a .tar.gz file but i extracted it.  Wrong move?
<jnc> Shoeb: 'groupmod -G' is kind of ghetto. I don't use it anymore
<Pelo> rique,  first check in synaptic for  a package
<crl1949> mneptok: that's what I'm looking for.  Thanks!  (I wonder why they hide it so....)
<Bradford> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu, and I typed the password wrong when installing, so idk how to login now... can someone help me please, fast
<Pelo> itsme123,  no not the wrong move but it helps me know what you have
<AVoidiam> Could really use some help...anyone have problems with partitioning phase of ubuntu install?
<Tanis143> Well, I'm wanting those stats displayed on a HD44780 2x20 LCD screen
<biovore> Bradford: boot into single user mode..
<pratip> Anyone know anything about mrwtoppm and gimp. I have th epackages installed but the plugin doesn't show up in gimp.
<Flannel> Bradford: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<strabes> AVoidiam: just use the alternate install cd
<jnc> Bradford: try the Recovery Console?
<Pelo> itsme123,  look in the unpacked folder for a readme or a install file ,  open and read ,  get back to me
<jnc> 'passwd yourusername' ?
<strabes> AVoidiam: or partition your disk beforehand
<user01> i followed the instructions for http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon then ran desktop effects now beryl isnt working
<kazol> Why can't I see the title bar after I enabled desktop special effects?
<itsme123> Pelo: k thanks
<junkeR> hello,  how can I set Mozilla Thunderbird as the default 'send-to' email application?
<biovore> kazol: beryl?
<Tired_> Well, that sucks.  I was really hoping Ubuntu would work for me, but if I have to install Windows to get system information, then obviously it isn't ready yet.
<jnc> kazol: uh, the Gnome panel?
<Bradford> biovore, how do I boot into single user mode? It still needs to finish installing too, I think
<Pelo> itsme123,  actualy,   gimme the link to the tar.gz file I'll have a look to
<biovore> Bradford: when the box first boot up press esc and get into grub..
<user01> is desktop effects beryl?
<Flannel> Bradford: Follow that link, it'llw alk you through it
<Flannel> user01: yes
<jnc> Tired_: What do you need the SPD info for anyhow
<Tanis143> Yes, beryl is for desktop effects
<asherZ> how do i configure my Receive Window (RWIN) in ubuntu????
<jlulian38> is ftp recursive?
<jlulian38> like the console version
<Tired_> To email to my motherboard manufacturer
<Tanis143> Something I have yet to master as well (chuckle)
<zerodai> Flannel: user01: no its compiz
<kazol> biovore: I clicked on System-Prefs-Desktop Effects
<kazol> jnc: I clicked on System-Prefs-Desktop Effects
<jendead> well, looks like i got irc working on here
<Shoeb> Flannel: It gives me the whole page where it explains me the differnet options..
* Tanis143 still feels like such a noob in linux
<biovore> beryl requires 24 bit color.. check your xconfig to make shure your 24 bit depth
<jnc> jendead: hooray for new IRC users
<Pelo> Tanis143,  that's where we all start
<user01> Flannel:  well when i ran it now i have no effects whatsoever
<Flannel> Shoeb: eh?  looks like you typed something wrong.
<junkeR> hello,  how can I set Mozilla Thunderbird as the default 'send-to' email application?
<Tanis143> I know, I remember my dos 4 days and feeling lost in the woods
<jendead> tanis, i just got it installed today........ don feel bad
* Pelo cultivates a state of permenant noobiness,  just for the hell of it 
<Shoeb> Flannel: Let me recheck.
<Tired_> I guess overclockers don't use Ubuntu all that much.
<Bradford> some small mistake I made in setting up beryl totally screwed everything up for me, so watch out.
<jendead> i feel embarassed for being such a noob
<Flannel> Shoeb: Oh.  No.  Sorry.  My fault.  Groups should be comma separated
<Tanis143> At least a lot of my quick commands are now available in linux
<Bradford> I had to reinstall
<Bradford> :<
<jnc> jendead: I feel dizzy from all these questions.  I like helping though
<Flannel> Shoeb: no whitespace, just commas
<jendead> grin. can i bother you with one too, jnc? :)
<Shoeb> Ok Flannel  :)
<jnc> jendead: shoot.  not with a gun though
<jendead> eep
* jnc falls over
<user01> obviously running computer computer effects screwed up beryl
<user01> beryl isnt doing any effects anymore
<usser> user01: can u open up console?
<Msword> hello
<jendead> ok, i installed this ntfs3g business, but it still isnt allowing me write access on my storage drive
<Alonea> ok, I got vmware installed and wanted to know if it was possible to install a new vm on an external hard drive as it is reccomended to use a whole drive, not a partition.
<usser> user01: and type in beryl-manager --replace
<Shoeb> It worked, now I'm rebooting.. lets hope it works, loll.. thanks Flannel.
<jendead> and hmr, this isnt letting me type apostrophes in xchat :(
<jnc> jendead: bummer.  I haven't tried ntfs3g, it has a nice webpage though
<junkeR> hello,  how can I set Mozilla Thunderbird as the default 'send-to' email application?  I tried searching in google but came up with 2 year old solutions that don't work
<williammanda> what command will give me root access using nautilus?
<Shoeb> All this because I can't seem to download vmware server using lynx :(
<jendead> it sucks because it my storage drive :(
<jnc> jendead: is there a tutorial or something that people have been following?
<user01> usser: yep
<biovore> user01: I have run into the beryl probablem as well.. it has to do with color depth on the display.. If your not running 24 bit color and start beryl the window manger can't render the window handles
<Tanis143> Bleh
* Tanis143 runs around and pulls his hair out.... well what hair he has left that is
<Msword> i need help, i'm trying to dl 7.04(i forget what its ussualy called) for a boot disk, and i can't figure out how to download it, when i go to download it it takes me to a page that says "cannot find page"
<usser> user01: what does it say use pastebin pls
<jendead> ill look for one, from what i understood you could just enable it and it would work (
<Msword> are the mirrors down right now for some reason?
<Tanis143> Has anyone used lcdproc in here before?
<Pelo> Tanis143, check the forum  www.ubuntuforums.com
<jnc> jendead: I could try and help, I don't have access to it though so I might ask a lot of strange questions :P
<reptyl_> williammanda, gksu nautilus
<LtL> junkeR - system > preferences > preferred appliactions
<mosh> how can i install libxvidcore and libxvidcore-dev, everytime i try it says it wants to install libxvidcore4 insted.
<Shoeb> Flannel: For next time, I shouldn't be using the command "usermod -F ftpuser username" ?
<jendead> hey strange questions are good :)
<koyo001> how to install bin files
<williammanda> ty reptyl
<junkeR> I have Thunderbird already set but it still only shows Evolution as the only option in the 'send to' options
<koyo001> can someone direct me
<junkeR> should I restart?
<[Meta] > Whee. :D
<Msword> anyone, are the mirrors down for dl'ing 7.04? its not working for me
<mosh> i am using apt-get install
<user01> usser: in #pastebin?
<Pelo> koyo001,  just run them from the terminal as sudo
<Gohalien> hi, looks like I broke my work areas, when I change to another one, only appears the desktop wallpaper, no menu, no icons, not even right click menu, any idea to restore them ? I already tried deleting and add them agaim, same issue.
* [Meta]  finally got Ubuntu working
<Flannel> Shoeb: usermod -G group -a username, or use the graphical version (users and groups)
<[Meta] > Thankyou Flannel. :)
<LtL> koyo001 chmod a+x file.bin  the ./file.bin
<Shoeb> Great, thanks Flannel and jnc :)
<Shoeb> Appreicate it.
<koyo001> pelo: yeah but from where
<usser> user01: ah what the hell in #pastebin'd be ok too
<usser> user01: !pastebin
<jnc> Shoeb: it's cool that you are patient and keep on trying
<Shoeb> :)
<Flannel> [Meta] : glad you got it figured out.  Sorry the install takes so long ;)
<Bradford> biovore, When I press escape at grub it doesn't do anything
<Pelo> koyo001,  in the terminal,   they'll install themselves
<jendead> jnc: i sent a pm because i cant mentally handle the text scrolling!
<Msword> meow
<Flannel> Bradford: you push escape to get to the grub menu.
<Msword> anyone? are the mirrors for 7.04 down for some reason?
<Pelo> koyo001,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jendead> does anyone know why xchat doesnt allow you to type a single apostrophe?
<koyo001> pelo: i get the terminal but gime an example
<Pelo> Msword,  we don'T know
<StoneNote> '
<jnc> jendead: I was thinking that, no pm show up unless you register your nickname though.  gotta send a message to user 'nickserv' with "register passwordthatiwant"
<jendead> ooh
<Flannel> jendead: your keyboard might be wrong.  Try changing to the one with....out deadkeys.  (or, maybe it's the one with deadkeys)
<Pelo> koyo001, where is the file ?   cd to that  folder  then   ./filename.bin
<Bradford> Flannel, ok, well it's here... now, it only gives me a recovery mode, is that what the "Rescue" was?
<koyo001> pelo: do i need to be in the proper directory
<jendead> wow, my name is registered already
<koyo001> pelo: that was what i was getting at
<Flannel> Bradford: What?  Yeah.  Recvery mode.  Really, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  walks you through it the whole way
<[Meta] > :)
* [Meta]  is using XChat
* osxdude is using Gaim
* usser konversation
<LtL> bitchx rules
<knapper> I am in need of some assistance. I have 2 partitions. Part 1 I just installed fedora on, part 2 contains ubuntu. I finished the fedora install and rebooted, only to find that GRUB was wacked. It just keeps saying the loading over and over. I booted up with a ubuntu live CD and tried to do grub> root (hd0,0) and it says invalid. Its like it cant find the partitions.
<sn0> pidgin 2.0 release osxdude :)
<Pelo> osxdude, do you expect pity ?
<sebas_> I get a 22 error on GRUB, who can please help me?
* Msword can't download 7.04 for some reason
<Evilzx> 1156 o well >.>
<Pelo> !grub > knapper check pm
<Msword> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<user01> usser: thanks effect are back!
<Pelo> sebas_,  #grub
<usser> user01: no problems
* osxdude is running Feisty Fawn and my Power LED will not light. It only lights on the BIOS or in Windows.
<user01> usser: what happened when i ran the desktop effects?
<sebas_> Pelo, I just want to install another boot loader to replace GRUB
<sebas_> do you know one?
<GrueTamer> sebas_: try lilo
<Pelo> sebas_,  i don'T sorry
<GrueTamer> of course, lilo has its own little problems...but if you dont want grub, then lilo should work
<usser> user01: there are two different programs for 3d effects beryl and compiz when u turned on the desktop effects u turned on compiz
<sebas_> GrueTamer: can I boot lilo from a floppy?
<usser> user01: which conflicted with beryl which was already running i presume?
<GrueTamer> sebas_: i would think so
<user01> usser: yes
<usser> user01: so yea
<Bradford> Flannel, k, i got it, thx. Now though, in grub the primary boot is the one that I just erased... why is it showing up? Does this mean I partitioned wrong or something?
<GrueTamer> but maybe...
<GrueTamer> sebas_: are you in ubuntu right now?
<sebas_> GrueTamer: yes, but the problem is in another computer
<reya276> Hello
<Flannel> Bradford: er... wait.  Why did you erase it?
<GrueTamer> ahh
<knapper> Pelo, when I type (in grub) "find /boot/grub/stage1" it says "Error 15: File not found"
<user01> usser: ok thought computer effects was beryl
<GrueTamer> sebas_: well, lets see...
<osxdude> Fine. Don't answer. GTG
<GrueTamer> do you have your livecd?
<reya276> any applications that are similar to Dreamweaver for this OS ubuntu 7.04
<Pelo> knapper,  I'm not that good with grub
<sn0> reya276 check out nvu
<Gohalien> hi, looks like I broke my work areas, when I change to another one, only appears the desktop wallpaper, no menu, no icons, not even right click menu, any idea to restore them ? I already tried deleting and add them agaim, same issue. anyway to reinstall the workspaces stuff without reinstalling the whole OS ?
<Bradford> I was tampering with something having to to with... Beryl. Then on reboot I'd get some form of BSOD, so I just erased the partition, and reinstalled Feisty...
<GrueTamer> knapper: are you going through a new grub install?
<sn0> hmm actually its not in feisty
<sebas_> GrueTamer: yes
<Flannel> Bradford: right.  So, you reinstalled.  GRUB has been reinstalled as well.
<GrueTamer> sebas_: well, what you can try is booting the livecd and mounting the linux root partition
<knapper> GrueTamer, yes
<GrueTamer> knapper: hmm...
<reya276> nVu
<Msword> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<knapper> GrueTamer, I just installed Fedora Core 6
<GrueTamer> ah
<reya276> can I get it from the Add/Remove place
<Pelo> Gohalien,  I think you delete   /home/user/.gnome2  and reboot
<reya276> sorry former windows vista user
<Bradford> Flannel, Ok, well it's still showing two Ubuntus, the one still does the bsod, and now the new one tells me my password was wrong after resetting it... or I may have reset the other one... CRAP!
<sebas_> GrueTamer: ok, i'll tell you how it is going
<Pelo> reya276,  I thinks so,  just do a search for it ,  no caps
* usser damn it was what 2 months and there are former vista users already =)
<sn0> ah it seems nvu is being dropped and instead kompozer is being used for now instead
<Pelo> usser,  we'll get a lot  of former vista users I think
<GrueTamer> sebas_: youre not afraid of getting dirty with the command line, are you?
<knapper> Anyone good with grub fixes?
<Flannel> Bradford: If you erased the other one... You won't be able to boot to it.  This is all rather strange.  You ought to have two (one recovery, one not), for each kernel you have installed (which means, if you did an update, you'll have more than one)
<usser> Pelo: right on =)
<user01> usser: ok now my script doesnt work though
<Pelo> knapper,   try asking in #grub
<GrueTamer> knapper: ive screwed my own grub up so much that i have some ideas, does that help :)
<usser> user01: what script?
<mon^rch> can anyone tell me how to install a backdrop for grub?
<mosh> how can i install libxvidcore and libxvidcore-dev, everytime i try it says it wants to install libxvidcore4 insted.
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: do you mean like, a background or something?
<mosh> pls help
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: yep
<GrueTamer> well, mon^rch
<GrueTamer> first
<GrueTamer> sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<user01> usser:  to make beryl start automatically http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon_p3
<Bradford> Flannel, well in the 1st boot in grub, I go into recovery and it says root@ubuntu, rather than jubilee, the user name I set up, for both ubuntu's... so how could this happen?
* Pelo thiks GrueTamer  is mean making mon^rch  use nano 
<GrueTamer> lol
<GrueTamer> nano is my favorite
<GrueTamer> but if you like, you can use gedit, it doesnt matter
<Pelo> mon^rch,  is new
<Flannel> Bradford: Right.  Recovery is a root prompt.  That's all you'll ever get for recovery consoles
<user01> usser: when i select beryl from the menu beryl doesnt load
<mrigns_> VIM!!!!
<mrigns_> ;P
<mon^rch> not TAHT new
<GrueTamer> gedit is easy, nano is my friend, as well as vim
<mneptok> GrueTamer: try ne for a n00b-friendly CLI editor
<ANON12345> usser: where do i find the "gaim" folder?
<user01> usser: i have to have beryl --replace terminal window running
<Shoeb> Flannel: How can I download VMware from http://www.vmware.com/download/server/ on Feisty server commandline?
<usser> user01: restart the x server, log out and log back in
<crdlb> user01: that guides is incorrect
<crdlb> guide*
<Bradford> Flannel, Well in the 2nd Ubuntu boot , under recovery It said "jubilee@ubuntu" and I set the password for that and root
<budluva> anyone here able to get C&C3 running? im having problems getting wine to install the setup.exe
<gumjo> hello how do I make this appear in right click menu (Open Terminal Here)
<GrueTamer> Shoeb: sudo wget http://www.vmware.com/download/server/<filename> might do the trick
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: go on...
<usser> ANON12345: well i meant the folder of that messenger whats its name now pidgim?
<Toma-> budluva: have you looked it up on appdb.winehq.org ?
<crdlb> !info nautilus-open-terminal | gumjo
<ubotu> gumjo: nautilus-open-terminal: nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 22 kB, installed size 640 kB
<GrueTamer> do you see a line that deals with a background?
<mneptok> Shoeb: VMWare is in the commercial repo
<budluva> Toma-: yes, says wine should install it
<user01> crdlb: what is a good guide?
<GrueTamer> its gonna be commented
<[Meta] > !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Flannel> Bradford: that... shouldn't happen.  All recovery things should give you a root prompt, and that's it.  Im... not really sure what's going on with your situation
<usser> ANON12345: u know folder in which u did sudo make before?
<budluva> Toma-: but it crashes during file copy process
<Pelo> GrueTamer,  it's never in there it needs to be added
<[Meta] > That's not what I want. :/
<user01> usser:  ok brb
<[Meta] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mEck0> how do I create an array in Java which don't have predefined nr of places? I.e. not like: Car[]  carList = new Car[3] ;
<budluva> Toma-: tried this on my laptop and my desktop, both crash during file copy
<crdlb> user01: help.ubuntu.com/community/compositemanager/Xgl
<Flannel> mEck0: ##java is the place to ask
<Toma-> budluva: i hate to break the news, but Bronze support means you wont be playing it
<usser> crdlb: he has aiglx
<GrueTamer> Pelo: oh, right, thanks
<Shoeb> GrueTamer: http://www.vmware.com/download/server/VMware-server-1.0.3-44356.tar.gz -> Doesn't work.
<crdlb> usser: oh then that guide is even worse
<GrueTamer> is links installed?
<crdlb> !autostart | usser
<ubotu> usser: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<crdlb> just do that ^^
<ANON12345> usser: /usr/local/src , but i looked around there, and all of the folders in /usr, but i did not find the package i compiled before
<crdlb> you should not be modifying anything
<Shoeb> mneptok: I don't wanna do that as it sets it up too.. I'm scared for that, lol. I'm trying to follow http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<Bradford> Flannel, yeah, idk either... I'll be back... this thing in recovery mode is giving all kinds of errors.... I can't even get passwd in before it starts listing off errors again
<crdlb> usser: please refer all beryl questions to #ubuntu-effects
<Toma-> budluva: id suggest adding the wine repos to your sources.list, and getting the latest version. then follow the guide on the C+C3 page at appdb
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: add the line "splashimage <path to file>"
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: no, I cant find a background entry :/
<mneptok> Shoeb: the guy that sits next to me built the packages.
<IndyGunFreak> hw do you change the splash screen on Feisty?
<Flannel> Bradford: suggest you just... reinstall.  I guess.  Since, there's definately something screwy goingon.  And, it's a fresh install, so you're not losing anything
<usser> ANON12345: if u just did sudo make, then it just compiled the package not installed it
<mneptok> Shoeb: he knows his packaging
<user01> crdlb: the page doesnt exist yet
<GrueTamer> sorry for that little misunderstanding mon^rch, i thought that the splashimage line came in it, but it doesnt
<usser> ANON12345: to install the package u could do sudo make install or alternatively sudo checkinstall
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: so that's it? :)
<usser> crdlb: k
<Toma-> budluva: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7440
<mEck0> Flannel: thx, heter on freenode?
<ANON12345> usser: how do i install it or where do i find the compiled package?
<GrueTamer> but yeah, my line there may need a (<grub drive syntax>) in front of the directory, like (hd0,1)/, but mine doesnt
<Shoeb> mneptok: Please check out the first few lines of that howto and let me know if you're sure, lol..
<mEck0> Flannel: *here
<Bradford> Flannel, alright... might as well... thanks for your help! :>
<Flannel> mEck0: yes.  You'll need to be registered and identified to be able to join t though.
<mneptok> Shoeb: /whois mneptok
<GrueTamer> but then again, grub is a little weird for me, had to do some weird and seeminly impossible fixes
<reya276> yes Vista looks cool and all but it just does not offer anything new
<Bradford> Flannel, I should erase all other Ext3 file systems right?
<budluva> Toma-: i have wine 0.9.33 which ppl have reported to install and play under feisty
<usser> ANON12345: u downloaded the tar.gz file right?
<mneptok> reya276: yes it does. a new credit card bill.
<Flannel> Bradford: uh, sure.  You can do that in the installer though.  don't need to do it beforehand
<usser> ANON12345: u know where it is located?
<SnakesAndStuff> Howdy
<usser> ANON12345: u extracted it?
<GrueTamer> howdy SnakesAndStuff
<Pelo> mon^rch,  check on this page for he line to add  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Grub+simply+splash?content=29011
<ANON12345> usser: yes, i did
<Shoeb> mneptok: lol, I believe you.. I'm just saying I'm trying to follow that guide. If it's the same as just doing sudo apt-get install vmware-server, then I will.
<usser> ANON12345: then using console navigate to the folder in which u extracted it
<usser> ANON12345: ok
<usser> ANON12345: then issue
<GrueTamer> oh, good link there Pelo
<usser> ANON12345: ./configure
<usser> ANON12345: then make
<mneptok> Shoeb: it's not. the packages are *MUCH* better.
<usser> ANON12345: then sudo make install
<SnakesAndStuff> anyone here had any luck with cinelerra in Feisty fawn?
<usser> ANON12345: after which all should be well
<Pelo> GrueTamer,  I just needed to find one with the command in it
<user01> usser: i did ctrl alt backspace to restart and the beryl script doesnt work anymore :(
<Shoeb> mneptok: Ok, so I apt-get install it?
<Toma-> budluva: if you read the comments, the guy that reported it says he compiled with all those patches
<ANON12345> usser: i did ./configure and make already, but i did not do "make install", i did not see "make install" on the manual
<usser> ANON12345: and u can start pidgin by issuing command pidgin from console
<usser> ANON12345: u should do it
<Shoeb> Because it says it can't find it.
<Dolphin07> hey, does anyone know how to log in as the 'owner'
<Bradford> flannel, ok, well that's what I did last time... I told it to erase all EXT3, and then the swap for it too... but it's still there... should I instead of using the liveCD download the text install?
<ANON12345> usser: ok, i will. thanks for the info
<mneptok> Shoeb: yup
<crdlb> user01: come to #ubuntu-effects
<mneptok> Dolphin07: sudo
<xianfeng1997> Hello
<user01> \join #ubuntu-effects
<Dolphin07> mneptok: just type 'sudo'
<EADG> I'm running Midnight Commander in Screen & when I play an .avi MC calls VLC which plays the .avi in ascii. Any way to not play in ascii??
<Pelo> Dolphin07,  you don'T log in as owner,  you own a folder  or you don't  set those options with chown using sudo
<Dolphin07> mneptok: what's the password?
<Flannel> Bradford: nah.  No need.  If you want to make sure, partition manually.  Or at least, get as far as the partition editor, delete those partitions, then go back a few screens and then use the automated partition thing
<budluva> Toma-: ok how do i get the lastest wine .deb?
<Dolphin07> ohh
<budluva> or do i have to compile myself?
* Pelo needs to get some punctuation into his typing 
<Toma-> budluva: see the wine install page at winehq
<Dolphin07> thanks, all sorry i'm such a n00b
<mneptok> !sudo > Dolphin07
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: so I added: splashimage /boot/grub/dawn_of_ubuntu.png (just before the end of default options) think that'll work?
<Toma-> budluva: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Pelo> mon^rch,  you can'T use a png
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: i believe it needs to be in .xpm.gz format
<GrueTamer> so, mon^rch
<doojin> hi
<GrueTamer> open gimp and open the file
<Toma-> budluva: alternativly, just install the .deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Bradford> Flannel, yeah, that's what I did... to make sure I got it done... I emptied the Ubuntu partitions and set it up to reinstall in the empty space.... HMM!!! The LiveCDs up, I'm going to see what i can do
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: then, save it as dawn_of_ubuntu.xpm
<mon^rch> ok ty
<GrueTamer> and after that, open up a terminal and type "gzip <file path>"
<GrueTamer> i believe thats right
<GrueTamer> it might be gz instead of gzip, its been so long since i gzipped something...
<gumjo> I installed nautilus-open-terminal but it doesnt appear in right click menu...
<Solver> gzip is the command
<doojin> hi
<mneptok> bzip2 > gzip :)
<GrueTamer> alright, looks like my memory isnt that bad :)
<Solver> bzip2 is good too :)
<knapper> Anyone good with repairing grub?
<doojin> Does ubuntu have a usplash manager?
<GrueTamer> mneptok: yeah, but grub NEEDS xpm.gz files
<eck> rzip > bzip2 ;-)
<Dolphin07> mneptok: how would i use sudo to change the permissions of a file called /dev/vboxdrv/ to 666
<doojin> I want to switch between usplash themes
<Solver> more cpu intensive but you get better compression. gzip defaults to -6 while bzip2 defaults to -9
<GrueTamer> knapper: i might be able to help
<Pelo> knapper,  have you considered asking for help in #grub ?
<mneptok> Dolphin07: that's a directory, not a file
<budluva> Toma-: ok thanks, will give it a go with 0.9.36
<knapper> No responce in #grub :(
* GrueTamer assumes that #grub didnt help him :)
<GrueTamer> oh im good!
<Solver> more cpu intensive but you get better compression. gzip defaults to -6 while bzip2 defaults to -9
<moleboy> I need help
<knapper> I followed that guide that was PMed to me
<Solver> oops :)
<Dolphin07> mneptok: ummm actually it's a file, i'm such a n00b that i added a /
<gumjo> does anyone here use "nautilus-open-terminal"?
<moleboy> Can someone please help me get internet onto my Fiesty Fawn?
<knapper> I typed su, grub, find /boot/grub/stage1/ it says Error 15 something something
<GrueTamer> moleboy: are you over a wireless connection?
<adamhman> can anyone give me advise on if my hard drive is partitioned correctly?  and what I still have to do?  http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5411/screenshotinstallyl5.png
<mneptok> Dolphin07: sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<moleboy> yes GrueTamer
<demonspork> moleboy what type of network card do you have?
<nekojin> Pelo: Thanks again for the advice and the link. I appreciate it
<moleboy> 2wire
<Dolphin07> mneptok: thanks
<demonspork> ahh
<GrueTamer> moleboy: ill find that guide...a lot of people have this problem
<moleboy> Thank you!
<demonspork> hmmph
<demonspork> I didn't have a guide
<moleboy> I'm a newbie to Linux altogether.
<demonspork> when I installed linux on a wireless card I didn't have access to another computer
* Pelo wonders why if GrueTamer  will leave any helpee for the other helpers 
<GrueTamer> lol
<usser> adamhman: yep looks ok as long as u gonna format that fat32 into ext3
<GrueTamer> feel free to take them from me
<demonspork> that was my first linux install ever
<Bradford> moleboy, lolz me 2, high 5!!!
<knapper> GrueTamer: I typed su, grub, find /boot/grub/stage1/ it says Error 15 something something
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: so I added: splashimage /boot/grub/dawn_of_ubuntu.xpm is that all ?
<demonspork> I had to figure out how to use ndiswrapper from the man pages in SuSe
<adamhman> thanks usser!  So I should change the fat32 to ext3?
<moleboy> YAY!
<Pelo> GrueTamer,  I 've had the run of the channel before,, I know the rush or power,  enjoy
<moleboy> *high fives*
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: add your grub drive, partition syntax for ubuntu before the first /
<GrueTamer> in parenthesis
<usser> adamhman: yea where there u put a checkmark "format" so i guess its gonna format it as is
<usser> adamhman: to ext3 and install ubuntu there
<GrueTamer> you might not have to do that if grub is on the drive that ubuntu is, but you may
<knapper> I assume that was for me?
<Bradford> moleboy **vomits on self**
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: hunh? could you give me an example please?
<moleboy> Ok, who is helping me?
<moleboy> XD
<GrueTamer> knapper: nah, im still trying to diagnose your problem
<knapper> ohhhh hehe ok no prob
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: (hd0,1)/boot/grub/dawn_of_ubuntu.xpm
<GrueTamer> oh, wait
<GrueTamer> you have to gzip that
<mosh> exit
<moleboy> Bradford!
<GrueTamer> in the terminal, type "gzip /boot/grub/dawn_of_ubuntu.xpm"
<moleboy> I know a guy named bradford!
<peepsalot> is the alternate cd required for a RAID setup?
<zilly66> does anyone know how to speed up GRIP's ripper? (not encoder)
<reya276> I tried looking for Kompozer and nothing
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: how do I do that?
<moleboy> maybe your my long-lost brother!
<adamhman> okay, I changed the fat32 to ext3, is the "/" correct?  Now it looks like this http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4467/screenshotinstall1mx2.png
<Bradford> moleboy, that's impossilbe... they are IMPOSTERS
* usser ok im drunk 
<moleboy> AHHH
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: open up the terminal, and type in "gzip /boot/grub/dawn_of_ubuntu.xpm"
<moleboy> hey brad, are you my long-lost brother?
<usser> adamhman: yep good
<Pelo> mon^rch,  for grub the hdd aren'T mounted yet, so you need to give the most basic address  (hd0,0) whre  hdA,B  where A is the hdd and B is the partition,   the numbering starts with O for the first one,  you best bet it to look at the menu item for your ubuntu kernel and copy the (hd0,0) from there
<moleboy> GRUEtamer, can you help me please?
<moleboy> I can't get my stewpid internet set up
<ANON12345> usser: it works, thanks very much. i would like to submit my compiled package, how do i do that?
<adamhman> thanks usser?  what you drinking?
<moleboy> Can someone please help me setting up my Fiesty internET?
<adamhman> what should I do now?
<usser> ANON12345: submit to where?
<moleboy> *internet
<adamhman> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4467/screenshotinstall1mx2.png
<Pelo> moleboy,  what kind of connection ?
<Skiguy> hey all - where are the settings for "remote desktop" aka vnc server stored?
<moleboy> DSL
<usser> adamhman: ah beer as usual on fridays
<moleboy> wireless
<moleboy> 2wire
<GrueTamer> moleboy: im trying to find that faq, but someone else can feel free to, im a little busy with everybody asking me questions now :)
<ANON12345> usser: ubuntu
<usser> ANON12345: they dont care
<moleboy> 2wire/wireless/dsl
<usser> ANON12345: dont bother
<Bradford> Flannel, I have erased BOTH older partitions.... went back and then forward... they are both still there... so i guess if I go manual, I have to go all the way
<usser> ANON12345: does it work?
<Pelo> !wifi >  moleboy  start with the instructions I just sent you a pm window
<zerodai> Skiguy: system > preferences > reomte deskto
<ANON12345> usser: oh, ok. thanks for the info. yes, it does
<Skiguy> i meant the config file, sorry
<[Meta] > How do you install TTF fonts in Ubuntu, if at all possible>
<GrueTamer> hmm, ubotu has a thing on wifi, thats cool
<Skiguy> to change more complicated things like resolution and the desktop background pic
<[Meta] > *?
<trance> If I want to install the PostgreSQL server, it's sudo apt-get install postgresql-<version> correct? For example sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.2?
<ANON12345> usser: i am on it right now, connected to this server and chatting on this channel with it.
<reya276> mon^rch I got you MSG but it says I need to register
<Pelo> Bradford, if you remove partitons in gparted, tehy will not apply until you apply in  menu > edit > apply
<ohcan> test
<[Meta] > !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<usser> ANON12345: looks good doesnt it, they polished the interface
<ohcan> testtest
<trance> Does anyone know?
<GrueTamer> hi
<usser> ANON12345: new icons and stuff
<ANON12345> usser: yep
<adamhman> what should I do now to install ubuntu?  this is what my hard drive looks like:
<adamhman> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4467/screenshotinstall1mx2.png
<Pelo> Skiguy,  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think that is what you want
<GrueTamer> adamhman: how do you want to install ubuntu?  whole drive or dual boot?
<knapper> GrueTamer: I mounted both partitions (Fedora, Ubuntu) and neither of them have the folder /boot/grub.
<Pelo> trance,  if you have a gui try looking in synaptic, if not   apt-cache search keyword
<Skiguy> doesn't xorg only do the local session?
<moleboy> Ummmm whoever was helping me
<GrueTamer> knapper: weird
<usser> adamhman: just press forward and follow the guidelines
<adamhman> whole drive I guess
<moleboy> I can't find the drivers for 2wire
<textchimp> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i want to get ALSA sound working, but the kernel module for my sound card doesn't seem to be in the version of alsa that came installed by default - what do i need to do?
<Bradford> pelo, I'm using Install on the LiveCD.... is gparted on the livecd?
<trance> Pelo: ? Did you hear my question?
<reya276> ok I can't find NVU either
<knapper> GrueTamer, I take that back, they do. heh
<telejedi> Meta: sudo cp font-verzeichnis/*.ttf /usr/share/fonts
<GrueTamer> :)
<Pelo> Bradford,  yes ,   menu > system > admin
<moleboy> Can someone please help me get internet onto ubuntu? I have a 2wire/dsl/sbc/wireless
<moleboy> ?
<GrueTamer> knapper: do you know where you want grub to install to?
<Pelo> trance,  I read a bit of it before it scrolled up , I might have missed some part
<harry_> what is ReiserFS? is it better than the default filesystem type( ext3 or someting?) ?
* GrueTamer uses reiserFS :)
<knapper> GrueTamer, partition 1 (fedora)
<knapper> or sda2
<GrueTamer> knapper: alright
<usser> Reiser huh
<moleboy> Can someone please help me get internet onto my Fiesty Fawn? I have 2wire/dsl/wireless/sbc
<zerodai> harry_: depends
<Bradford> oic, thx pelo
<Pelo> moleboy,  I just sent you some links with instructions in a private window go and read
<moleboy> pelo
<GrueTamer> lets see...
<moleboy> I couldn't find anything for 2wire
<GrueTamer> you do want grub on your first hard drive's mbr, right?
<harry_> zerodai: depends on what?
<knapper> GrueTamer, yes
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: splashimage (hd0,2)/boot/grub/dawn_of_ubuntu.xpm.gz ( I am thinking I have it right now)
<adamhman> this is what my drive looks like  http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4467/screenshotinstall1mx2.png
<Pelo> moleboy, is 2wire you router ? check your router manual
<moleboy> yes
<moleboy> I have a 2wire router
<Dquestions2> hi anyone care to help me out here with a triple boot on  a macbook pro.. i just have  a qustion about this guide
<Bradford> Pelo, it's telling me that the linux swaps are locked, that I can't delete them... what should I do now?
<Dquestions2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<GrueTamer> knapper: then do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda2"
<textchimp> do i need to do a manual compile of alsa to get my correct sound card module or can i download it as a package somewhere?
<GrueTamer> that should work
<adamhman> this is the warning I just got when I pressed "forward"   http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4966/screenshotwarningip8.png
<craigbass1976> I forgot what a joy windows98 was.  Anyone have a clue as to why I can't connect to an ubuntu samba share, of is this off-topic?
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: i believe thats right, go reboot and see :)
<moleboy> I don't have a manual, and I doubt it would give me Linux information?
<Dquestions2> on the "install ubuntu part.... i get confused...
<Pelo> Bradford, what were you tring to do before ?
<zerodai> harry_: depends on drive size and what you like. the guy who mantains reiserfs is in jail
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: tyvm for the info... ;)
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: the worst that can happen is the boot splash doesnt work, but grub still will
<zerodai> and its not that well supported
* mon^rch nods
<adamhman> this is what my drive looks like  http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4467/screenshotinstall1mx2.png
<adamhman>   this is the warning I just got when I pressed "forward"   http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4966/screenshotwarningip8.png
* Pelo 's head explodees 
<zerodai> but meant to be faster forrrrrrrr some sizes
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: if grub cant find the image, remove the (hd0,2)
<usser> moleboy: theres no linux windows specific info when it comes to routers nowadays
<Dquestions2> The First quote.... i type in each line to my terminal right?
<usser> moleboy: not unless u connect them via usb
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: ok ty
<adamhman> should I ignore it?
<doojin> hi
<moleboy> well, I just don't get it
<GrueTamer> hi doojin
<Pelo> adamhman,  please stop spamming the channel with taht pic , be patient
<Dquestions2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453
<knapper> GrueTamer: "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device." is what I got.
<knapper> :/
<moleboy> can someone find some faq for a 2wire?
<doojin> Do any of you know how to get a usplash manager program?
<GrueTamer> hmm...
<harry_> zerodai: yeah, that's why I was asking. Apparantly his wife's ex-lover has confessed to 8, possibly 9 unrelated murders.
<Dquestions2> what does the next set of blue text say?
<Bradford> Pelo, delete old Ubuntu's and their swaps to install a new one... i have two Ubuntu's... two swaps and I want them both gone for a new single Ubuntu partition
<GrueTamer> gotta hate it when grub doesnt like you
<Pelo> moleboy,  have you ever setup a wifi connection before , on any OS ?
<Dquestions2> i dont get what i'm supposed to do
<doojin> I need a gui interface which handles usplash theme list.
<moleboy> I have a wireless network
<dj-fu> knapper: I was trying to install Feisty and getting that yesterday
<moleboy> 5 computers
<doojin> Actually I want
<GrueTamer> knapper: your fedora root partition is mounted, right?
<moleboy> so yea, if that counts for anything
<knapper> dj-fu, how did you fix that?
<zerodai> harry_: so i dun really know its a bit like gnome over kde you pick what you prefer
<moleboy> ok, I got the good color finally...
<knapper> GrueTamer, they both are, yes.
<GrueTamer> knapper: i have an idea
<Pelo> Bradford,  start by removing the embeded linux-swap,  then apply,  then you will be able to remove the extended partition the swap one was embeded in
<moleboy> I have the CD for my SBC wireless crap
<GrueTamer> theres this thing, the super grub disk
<knapper> hmm
<GrueTamer> can prolly boot into fedora
<GrueTamer> and you can set up grub there
<Pelo> moleboy,  please use the persons name when you are talking to them it makes it easier to follow
<knapper> ok, let me get that and try
<moleboy> ok
<reya276> so can anyone send me a deb for Kompozer?
<moleboy> Pelo, I have internet
<moleboy> pelo: a wireless connection throughout my household
<Pelo> moleboy,  for now you shouldn't need to do anything to your router, execpt maybe enable the wireless bit,
<knapper> GrueTamer: As many grub problems I have had in the past, its a wonder I dont already have this...
<knapper> O_o
<moleboy> pelo, it IS wireless
<GrueTamer> knapper: i have problems with grub too
<GrueTamer> hold on, ill find that disk
<moleboy> pelo: I have always had wireless internet
<LtL> moleboy - system > administation > network configure your wireless device there.
<Pelo> moleboy,  what you need to do is in your computer,  you need to install the driver for the wireless card in your comp if it isn'T and then set the network,  those instructions are in the links,
<adamhman> this is what my drive looks like  http://tinyurl.com/2ug732
<adamhman> this is the warning I just got when I pressed "forward" to install  http://tinyurl.com/2w8zs4  any idea what I should do?
<moleboy> Pelo: I have the drivers on all my computers!
<GrueTamer> knapper: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<moleboy> thanks LtL
<Bradford> pelo, well there are three locked partitions, all for swap... the ext3's are erasable. do you means erase the ext3 and then the swaps for them?
<moleboy> just not on my partition for linux
<Pelo> moleboy,  I dont, now crap about wireless connection myself I have never had or had to setup one,  try for instructions in this wikie it may help   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<textchimp> i just need to know if i should start compiling alsa myself or try to find a package which includes my sound card kernel module, and if so where?
<LtL> moleboy - that is provided the device loaded as Pelo stated. 'dmesg' in a xterm will reveal some info, also 'lsmod'
<knapper> GrueTamer: Thanks a lot! :)
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: I think it worked... but (lol) i'm guessing that grub can only handle a image witha a very low colour depth? (my background is just a bunch of coloured pixels) :/
<Pelo> Bradford, linux-swap partitions are nested inside extended partitions,  you need to delete the swap before you remove the extended one
<GrueTamer> knapper: youre very much welcome
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: yeah, thats true
<GrueTamer> hold on, there was a good splash linked earlier
<Pelo> LtL,  tk, can you take over with moleboy  ?
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: do tell :)
<Bradford> moleboy, I am having problems with WiFi myself, i heard that you can use Windows XP wifi drivers and that works... i have yet to try it myself, obviously
<LtL> Pelo - I can try
<Pelo> Bradford,  please upload a screanshot of your gparted window
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Grub+simply+splash?content=29011
<moleboy> LtL: I went to system > administration > network
<moleboy> there was nothing there pertaining to my wireless network
<LtL> moleboy - isyour wifi card listed?
<moleboy> ltl: all that it had was DHCP wired connection
<moleboy> and modem
<doojin> Does anybody know how to find startupmanager package for ubuntu/
<moleboy> so no, I guess it wasn't listed
<LtL> moleboy - ok, it did not load. pcmcia card?
<moleboy> 2wire card
<peepsalot> doojin, ther is something called BUM, boot up manager
<mon^rch> GrueTamer: tnx for the link ;)
<GrueTamer> mon^rch: youre welcome
<Pelo> doojin,  if you want to have prog load at startup put them in  menu > system > prefs > sesson
<sn0> nn
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | reya276
<ubotu> reya276: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<moleboy> ltl: well it's not exactly a card, but it's not the wireless router
* GrueTamer has a hard time believing that he used to avoid ubuntu
<moleboy> it's just like a thing standing up, that has a cord that goes into my USB port
<moleboy> but connects wirelessly
<doojin> peepsalot : how did you know that?
<err0r> #join/ubuntu.fr
<doojin> peepsalot : it doesn't change usplash theme anyway
<Pelo> err0r,   /join #ubuntu-fr
<peepsalot> doojin, uh, i read about it on the forums a long tmie ago
<LtL> moleboy - type 'lsusb -vvv' in an xterm
<moleboy> uhhhh....
<moleboy> is that wv?
<moleboy> oh vw
<err0r> lol okey
<moleboy> xterm?
<moleboy> a terminal?
<LtL> moleboy - correct
<moleboy> ok thanks
<doojin> peepsalot : do you know a usplash theme manager? bum is not one
<IgorSobreira> anybody could help me? my sound card is not configured in my 7.04..ATI !
<LtL> moleboy - you need to identify the chipset and or why the system didn't see or load it. then google
<moleboy> ltl
<peepsalot> doojin, i don't know, you didn't ask for a usplash manager originally though
<Pelo> IgorSobreira, first try  menu > system > prefs> restricted driver ( might be in admin)
<moleboy> it's 2wire
<moleboy> how do I identify it?
<moleboy> I'm really new to linux, and I'm dying here
<Pelo> Bradford, how's it going ?
<reya276> is it better than Screem?
<rhpot1991> anyone here run mythtv?
<GrueTamer> gotta go, be back tomorrow
<peepsalot> rhpot1991, i'm not, but plan to in the near future
<LtL> moleboy - does lsusb -v show anything
<moleboy> it was vw
<moleboy> but yea
<budluva> !seen daklicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen daklicker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moleboy> a bunch of stuff pops out
<rhpot1991> I'm having a bit of a problem since the fiesty upgrade looking for someone who has a good working setup to talk with
<peepsalot> rhpot1991, once I figure out how to get my RAID 5 setup right
<IgorSobreira> Pelo, i have two drivers there:  "ATI accelerated  graphics card" and Atheros Hardware Access Layer".....well...just video and wifi...both in use...
<IgorSobreira> but no sounds
<moleboy> hang on, do you want me to tell you what it says LTL?
<DigitalNinja> Is there a way to find the IP Address of all the printers on the network?
<Pelo> !sound > IgorSobreira   check your pm window
<peepsalot> anyone know a good LiveCD for configuring a RAID array?
<IgorSobreira> Pelo, sorry....pw window??
<LtL> moleboy - i've never used usb for WAN access. So all i can say is google it or try ubuntuguide
<Pelo> IgorSobreira,  I just sent you some instructions in a private message window from ubotu
<moleboy> what is WAN?
<peepsalot> world area network
<moDumass> hey all, made changes to nvidia x server settings now i only have the top left corner (quarter) of my display, the rest just doesnt get drawn
<peepsalot> as opposed to LAN : local...
<moleboy> all I mean is the wireless connector is plugged into the USB port
<moDumass> any ideas how to fix this, ps, cant use console, it is just a white cube
<moDumass> square
<moDumass> please help
<moleboy> I don't mean it's completely like based off of the usb port
<Pelo> moDumass, undo the change
<LtL> moleboy - the internet wide area net. try googling
<moleboy> also, no matter what I push, the same lists of things come up in the terminal
<nbjayme> hello is there a tool that creates VCD but uses the ogg Format instead of the proprietary format?
<moleboy> I tried googlin
<Pelo> moDumass,   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<moleboy> that's why I came here
<IgorSobreira> Pelo, well...i've already seen them man....but nothing works here....i 've already asked here before....somebody told me something about "permissions"...do you know how can i configure it?
<Pelo> moDumass,   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<usser> nbjayme: !ffmpeg
<moleboy> IS there anyone else that knows?
<usser> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moleboy> *Is
<peepsalot> moleboy, knows what?
<moleboy> yes?
<Pelo> IgorSobreira,  not realy I can only suggest   menu > system > admin > users , select user,  properties  theck the available options
<usser> nbjayme: ffmpeg can do pretty much everything too bad it is console based
<moleboy> trying to find a dark but noticeable color sorry
<moDumass> Pelo, i cant use console
<moleboy> there
<moleboy> peepsalot
<moleboy> I need to get my internet set up
<Pelo> moDumass,   boot in recovery mode
<moleboy> with a 2wire/dsl/wireless
<moleboy> I can't get it set up
<moleboy> peepsalot, you there?
<peepsalot> hmm, i don't know what a 2wire is, and never used dsl
<nbjayme> usser: yes. the thing is that most multimedia apps support those proprietary format in VCD. :(
<Bradford> Pelo, It's telling me to unmount any partition using a number higher than /dev/sda8 ... the only other higher is 9, and that's a locked one.... so now what?
<Pelo> moleboy, check the forum for usb wireless or usb wifi
<az-debian>  ?????can anyone tell me how to configure gnome-mount to load partitions in read-write mode ? ??
<moleboy> where is teh forum?
<peepsalot> i have setup a USB gigabit ethernet adapter before though, using ndiswrapper
<moleboy> ok
<Bradford> Pelo, /dev/sda9 is active swap
<nbjayme> say I create a ogg format VCD then I just pop it in the CD and totem should recognize it and play. I hope there's an existing spec on this.
<Bradford> pelo, how do I unmount it? and why is it active?
<Pelo> Bradford,  aren't you in the live cd ?
<doojin> I give up startup manager
<Bradford> pelo, yes, that's why I'm like wtf
<Pelo> Bradford, restart the live cd and donT' start anything else but gparted
<nbjayme> playing VCD is still a hit and miss affair and I'm tired of downloading restricted libraries/plugins. :)
<moleboy> where is the forums?
<codecaine> anybody know a ftp client that let me mv files fromt eh server?
<codecaine> the server
<Pelo> az-debian,  you mean in fstab ?
<IgorSobreira> Pelo, it seems everything is ok in my users and groups...do i need to restart anything to make changes work?....login again?
<crdlb> nautilus is a ftp client :)
<crdlb> that can do that
<Pelo> IgorSobreira, restarting X would not be overkill I gues
<az-debian> do i have to have anything in fstab. gnome-mount can work without it.
<moDumass> Pelo, i have managed to turn metastacity on
<liquiddoom> !vncoverssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncoverssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moleboy> where are the forums pelo?
<liquiddoom> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Pelo> az-debian,  i was just wondering if fstab is what you meant, I donT know gnome-mount
<Pelo> moleboy, www.ubuntuforums.com
<Pelo> moDumass,   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xorg-conf
<az-debian> no i meant gnome-mount
<err0r> join#ubuntu.fr
<Pelo> az-debian,  man gnome-mount you'll have all the switches,  or man mount as well
<Pelo> err0r, can we help you ?
<moDumass> pelo, im going to try and fix it rather than defaulting it
<err0r> yes please
<Pelo> err0r, /join #ubuntu-fr
<err0r> okey tankyou
<liquiddoom> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Pelo> moDumass, best of luck
<Pelo> liquiddoom,  there is a #vlc channel if you need specific help
<zilly66> what's everyone's favorite CD ripper/encoder?
<liquiddoom> Pelo: Nah, I'm just working out streaming.
<moDumass> Pelo, thanks man
<Pelo> zilly66,  we donT rip cds it 's illigal we donT want to get into trouble with the RIAA
<iShock> Hello. I am requiring help killing FrostWire, how would I do it?
<zilly66> pelo, haha
<moDumass> il probably end up doing what you said anyway
<mneptok> Pelo: ripping CDs is legal.
<Pelo> iShock,   check in the system monitor and kill java
<zilly66> pelo, i just grabbed some CDs from the library, the librarian said i can rip em
<Pelo> mneptok, thanks for killing my little joke
<mneptok> zilly66: i use jRipper
<iShock> Uh, no, I'm not killing Java, I only need to kill Frostwire, not about 17 different java games
<mneptok> Pelo: i'm *great* at parties :/
<LtL> moleboy - a system admin just told me he knew of two ppl that tried 2wire/usb. Avoid it, they went 4 wire.
<zilly66> mneptol, what features does it have?
<nbjayme> Please let me know of a VCD creation utility that uses ogg format.  The idea is to pop in the ogg format VCD and have totem autoplay.
<Pelo> iShock,   frostwire is a sh process,  or try  sudo killall frostwire
<mneptok> zilly66: it works?
<Miles_Prower> In Ubuntu-PPC 6.10, on an Ibook G4, the mouse takes like 6 goes-across to reach the width of the screen. How can I make it travel further with the same motion?>
<mneptok> iShock: you might want to try GTK-Gnutella
<mario_> hi
<codecaine> cat get natitilus to show the files on the ftp server
<iShock> mneptok, I tried, I failed, I use Frostwire.
<iShock> frostwire: no process killed
<Bradford> pelo, nothing's changed. I rebooted, alt+f2, sudo gparted and.... those same pertitions are locked...
<mneptok> iShock: via con dios. IME, Frostwire has become increasingly poorly built
<liquiddoom> Miles_Prower: Preferences > Mouse
<Pelo> Miles_Prower,  menu > system > prefs > mouse  I believe you can set the mouse motion in there
<mario_> can somebody please give me some help about 3d games?????
<biovore> what game?
<liquiddoom> mario_: Running them?
<zilly66> mneptol, is cdda2wav better than paranoia?
<mario_> the thing is
<Pelo> Bradford, pick one of the nested linux swap partitons ,  right click remove ( just the one),  menu > edit > apply
<mario_> i install them but the screen goes black when I try to play
<mneptok> zilly66: why would you want .wav files?
<LtL> iShock - ps aux | grep frostwire  then kill -9 PID the frostwire id process
<Miles_Prower> liquiddoom: Pelo, both those sections are at max 'high/fast' with no change at all to mouse speed.
<Miles_Prower> liquiddoom, pelo: acceleration and sensitivity both do not affect it much
<iShock> LtL, huh?
<zilly66> mneptok, to turn them into mp3/ogg, of course
<LtL> iShock - open a terminal window
<Pelo> Miles_Prower, that was my only suggestion
<mneptok> zilly66: jRipper goes ntraight from CD to mp3/ogg
<iShock> LtL, I just ran ps aux | grep frostwire
<mneptok> *straight
<Pelo> Miles_Prower,  you might also try chainging the mouse vailues in xorg.conf
<Miles_Prower> k
<LtL> iShock - any output. are you trying to stop it?
<zilly66> mneptok, really? how?
<Pelo> Bradford ??
<iShock> I'm trying to close Frostwire, and I got some odd stuff I can't make heads or tails out of, want it pastebinned?
<mneptok> zilly66: *magic*
<mneptok> zilly66: LAME + oggenc
<zilly66> mneptok, doesn't it have to start with the raw source?
<Bradford> Pelo, I right click on the biggest EXT3 partition (with no lock over it), click delete and I get this "Unable to delete /dev/sda6! Please unmount any partitions having a number higher than 6"
<mneptok> zilly66: right. which is on CD.
<Pelo> Bradford,  right click ,  unmount
<mneptok> zilly66: you can extract first, if you like that
<zack> helllo
<Pelo> Bradford,  do that for all the partitons listed
<mario_> hi
<zack> where can i find the ubuntu 7.10 ISO?
<zilly66> doesn't every program extract first?
<zack> to download
<LtL> iShock - the frostwire entry has a process id, just type kill pid  in a xterm. it should die. killall frostwire should work too but that program is buggy.
<Pelo> !torrents | zack
<ubotu> zack: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<peepsalot> anyone know what kernel modules are necessary to detect a USB cd drive?
<iShock> LtL, I got three different things showing up
<zack> is feisty the one that comes with desktop effects correct?
<LtL> iShock - type 'top' in a terminal. see if its there, read the idea, type 'q' then kill it
<peepsalot> or even what device it would be under?
<DShepherd> 7.10???
<Bradford> Pelo, Unmount isn't an option for any of the partitions, but where unmount is on the menu, for the locked Swaps there's an option to "swapoff" idk what that means
<Pelo> zack, yes
<LtL> iShock - logout/login
<mario_> 7.10 doesn't even exist
<mario_> Help, please
<mario_> !
<peepsalot> !!
<moDumass> hey all, ok, so now i have it all back, except that I no longer have 1440x900 res
<zack> thanks, I lost my installed disk, and a friend needed them could not remember the name, but i knoew it was 7.10 or something
<moDumass> cant remember how or where to add it to xorg.conf, any ideas?
<Pelo> Bradford,  doyou have a bunch of drives on your desktop ?  unmont them from there,  and yes please swapoff all the swaps
<Pelo> zack,   it's 7.04   not .10
<iShock> 7.10 is real, codenamed....WHat the hell was it?!
<zack> =) okay.
<zack> thanks
<Pelo> moDumass, check inside you'll see it , it is qute clear where you add extra rez
<Pelo> iShock, gusty gibons or something
<iShock> Gusty Gibbon, thjats it :O
<mario_>                                             my games don't work
<peepsalot> Gutsy Gibbon
<mneptok> "Gutsy"
<Pelo> mario_,  which game ?
<moDumass> yeh, i did, but once there, no change, and i restarted x and everything
<mario_> that one tremulous
<mario_> but i also tried with a few more
<peepsalot> how can i get an external USB CD drvie to work
<Pelo> mario_,  are those games from the repos ?
<peepsalot> for the love of god
<mario_> i can't tell you with absolute certainty
<sid32> hey.. I need some help..
<Pelo> peepsalot,  just pluggin it in should automount it , or maybe you need to put a cd in for it to mount
<sid32> I just lost all my applications list
<sid32> its just empty
<moDumass> Pelo, how do i remove twinview though?
<Pelo> mario_,  how did you add it ?
<mario_> i downloaded them from applications add/remove
<peepsalot> Pelo, i need to run a LiveCD from it
<mario_> is that wrong or what?
<rong_> Hey folks
<peepsalot> Pelo, it boots the liveCD, but eventually it wants to configure the CD Drive
<rong_> Has anyone able to install pidgin yet here?
<Pelo> sid32,   menu > system > pref > main menu , at the bottom restor or reset
<mneptok> rong_: don't ;)
<peepsalot> Pelo, I don't understand why, it works enough to get it to that point
<Pelo> peepsalot,  ah ,  I donT' know about that ,  try checking in the forum
<moDumass> Pelo also would removing Option Twinveiw 1 destroy everything?
<mario_> but i also tried  "trigger" and "scorched 3d"
<sid32> pelo: can't get to menu
<mneptok> rong_: let go of the "OMG A NEW NUMBER I MUST HAVE IT" virus
<sid32> only thing in systems is help and quit
<Pelo> moDumass,  err,   check in the forum I saw that a while ago but I realy had no use for it so I don' tremember
<ferdy> hii
<Pelo> moDumass,  it wonT' destro everything
<rong_> <mneptok> oh really?
<Pelo> sid32, restart x    ctrl  alt  backspace
<zack> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<bullgard4> How does Ubuntu calculate the 'last full capacity=3937 mAh' of my battery?
<zack> whats the difference between the DVD and the Iso's?
<zack> what more do you get?
<Pelo> sid32,   open a terminal  and type alacarte  that's the menu editor
<mario_> pelo, can you help me
<sid32> tried that.. doesnt load anything
<moDumass> awesome
<n2diy> bullgard4:  that is what your battery is reporting to the system.
<sid32> also, lost my firefox bookmarks
<Pelo> zack, they are all iso , ithey are disk images,  one is for a dvd with lots of package to save bandwidth during install , the other is a cd
<Bradford> Pelo, Ok, I got it, thank you! I might be back :(
<Pelo> mario_, I'm sorry you got lost in the frey , gimfe me a minute
<bullgard4> n2diy: How can the battery know this value?
<mario_> pelo, you just tell me when
<Pelo> mario_,  I just had to read back,
<reptyl_> newb here. i just downloaded thunderbird-2.0.0.0.tar.gz. how do i instal it? thanks
<n2diy> bullgard4:  It doesn't, your system reads the battery voltage and type,  and guestemates it.
<Pelo> mario_,  if you hadded them from the add/remove menu they should work ,  unless you have video driver issues which might explain it,   did the other games work for you ,  the ones that are part fot eh default isnatll ?
<Pelo> reptyl_, just use the one synaptic it will be less trouble
<Pelo> reptyl_,  or use the info here   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bullgard4> n2diy: I doubt your answer. The voltage is irrelevant.
<mario_> the ones who come with the regular installation work perfectly, but the ones I add, in 3d, won't work
<Pelo> mario_,  does your video card support 3d accelereation ?
<mario_> pelo, i think i have my drivers updated but if there's a way to know it, tell me
<ajmorris_> can this start menu be gotten for normal gnome menus? : http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/bianca-2.2/08.png
<n2diy> bullgard4:  Really? How long can you run your laptop on a battery with zero voltage?
<Pelo> mario_,  what's your video card ?
<reptyl_> Pelo, the one in synaptic is only version 1.5 ...
<kazol> Is it worth setting up RAID-1 on a workstation with 2x80GB on the same EIDE channel or will it become a bottleneck?
<mario_> pelo, I think so, because I use beryl, although I quit that when I'm gonna play
<Miles_Prower> ubuntu-ppc 6.10, @ boot: prompt.. how do i enter single-user mode?
<mario_> pelo, nvidia
<Motoko-chan> Hello. I'm trying to get WPA set up on 6.10, on an ipw2200 card, but am getting errors.
<mario_> pelo, do you need the model?
<Motoko-chan> Mostly "Failed to set encryption"
<Pelo> mario_,   look in menu > system > admin ( or prefs)  click the restricted driver menu options,  see if that does anything
<[Meta] > Hey, I have a Sansa c250, can anyone tell me how I can retrieve the music from it?
<bullgard4> n2diy: Not very long. It is still irrelevant for determining the last full capacity.
<kazol> Is it worth setting up RAID on a workstation?
<DrChaos> hello. I was hoping someone could point me to some documentation on how to vpn into a watchguard firebox iii 1000  with kvpnc or openswan or suggestions on how else I might be able to connect
<Pelo> reptyl_,  I'm a bit swampt right now , if you want to give compiling a shot yourself instructions are in this link http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<HiddenHax> hey does anyone know a gui tool that can be used to move files with admin abilities?
<Motoko-chan> DrChaos, if you use PPTP VPN, you can use several clients for that.
<kazol> How come I cannot measure the temp. of my HDs in gdesklets?
<Motoko-chan> IPSec VPNs on the Firebox are... interesting.
<mario_> pelo, I see my nvidia driver, is that what I should see?
<kazol> The HDs definetely have temperature sensors, and I tried installing lmsensors.
<Motoko-chan> kazol, it depends on what you want out of the workstation.
<n2diy> bullgard4:  Not very long!? Ok. This is the first time you mentioned "last full capacity."
<Pelo> ajmorris_,  yoiu can'T get that menu in ubuntu  it's an opensuse thing
<cables> help! I just opened my trash, and somehow all the items in /var/run are showing up in trash:
<DrChaos> but I need to create an ipsec connection not pptp...
<Pelo> mario_,  install it
<ajmorris_> Pelo, kk, tks
<Pelo> cableroy,  put them back then
<Pelo> ajmorris_, hold on
<mario_> pelo, how? double click? do I have to search it in the internet?
<Motoko-chan> DrChaos, if you use the firebox tools to create the keys, any decent IPSec client _should_ work.
<cables> Pelo, they're not actually in ~/.Trash
<bullgard4> n2diy: I mentioned 'last full capacity' at 05:31h.
<Pelo> mario_,  dbl click
<cables> Pelo, they're in /var/run, but Nautilus shows them as being in the trash
<DrChaos> Motoko-chan, can you send me to some documentation on how to configure a connection
<kazol> Motoko-chan: Would it become a bottleneck if I transcoded\recorded DVDs on 2x80GB EIDE (on the same channel)?
<HiddenHax> hey does anyone know a gui tool that can be used to move files with admin abilities?
<Pelo> cables,  I give up,  you'll have to figure it out
<Motoko-chan> DrChaos, I'm actually trying to get some help right now too, maybe I'll look into it later.
<cables> HiddenHax, hit alt-f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<mario_> pelo, it says, in use
<DrChaos> everything I've foudn assumes a higher level of knowledge that I seem to posses
<HiddenHax> cables thanks
<DrChaos> sp*
<DrChaos> Motoko-chan, what are you seekign help on
<mario_> pelo, i fucked things up
<Motoko-chan> kazol, might be, although the encoding will be the bottleneck most of the time
<DrChaos> ?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | mario_
<Pelo> mario_, it is installed then
<Motoko-chan> Wifi stuff.
<ubotu> mario_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> mario_, how ?
<n2diy> bullgard4:  0513 hours, it is 2338 hours now, you think we've been reading this all that time?
<Motoko-chan> Getting an intel 2200 working over WPA
<EADG> HiddenHax: Krusader i think.
<DrChaos> Motoko-chan, I think you maybe SOL. one of my employees went through hell trying to get that to work and gave up...
<[Meta] > HELP.
<[Meta] > :(
<mario_> pelo, i uninstalled the driver by accident now I have to restart to use it (excuse me)
<kazol> Motoko-chan: So do you think it will take considerably longer since it is on the same channel (I beleive they cannot multitask)?
<Motoko-chan> Draconicus, heh
<Pelo> ajmorris_, look in this link go back several days,  ithink I have seen that menu in there,  when you find it look for the name of the app in synaptic and see if you can install it ,if not you might have to download it    http://debaday.debian.net/
<mario_> pelo, if my driver was installed, what do you think could be the possible problem?
<Motoko-chan> kazol, if you are going between the drives, perhaps/
<Motoko-chan> .
<Pelo> mario_,  once you've restarted go back and install it again
<Pelo> mario_,  maybe you nee xgl support , we can deal with taht when you come back
* Motoko-chan kicks Intel
<kazol> Motoko-chan: ok, thx.
<mario_> pelo, i'll be back
<sid32> any ideas on lost applicaitons menus?
* Pelo wonders if he missed anyone 
<sid32> alacates doesnt load
<[Meta] > Hey, I have a Sansa c250, can anyone tell me how I can retrieve the music from it?
<IowaDave> Pelo: think you got 'em all. you're amazing:)
<Pelo> sid32,  right click the pannel ,  add to pannel  add another menu or ther is a single button one you can use until you figure it out from the forum
<Pelo> IowaDave,  lol
<Pelo> sid32,  how the hell did you clear all your menues anyway ?
<sid32> I crashed when I was laod menu editor
<sid32> single button doesnt work either
<sid32> posted in forms
<Pelo> ah
<sid32> not much back yet
<cables> Does anyone know why all items from /var/run are showing up in my trash?
<Pelo> sid32,  can you get in the /home folder ?
<jarrett> Does anyone know how to get my back and forward buttons working on my mx510? I had it working in beta but reinstalled and forgot what i did.
<cables> They're not actually in any trash folder, they're just showing up when I go to the Trash
<cables> !mouse | jarrett
<ubotu> jarrett: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jarrett> cables: wow that was fast, thanks
<Pelo> sigh,
* Pelo hates hit when ppl leave just when he found their answer 
<IowaDave> cables: what's in the trash folder? the actual files, or links to them?
<cables> IowaDave, nothing's in the trash folder. They're showing up in Nautilus' "virtual" trash folder (type trash: in the nautilus location bar)
<[Meta] > Fuck.
<DBO> [Meta] , watch the swearing
<IowaDave> cables: ok, that's a new one to me. just wanted to clear it up here on the channel.
<cables> IowaDave, ok
<USSJoin> I have an external ext3 hard drive. How do I make it automount so that a user (say, me) can have access?
<DBO> cables, IowaDave, no they are actually in ~/.Trash
<[Meta] > Yeah, well maybe I wouldn't be swearing if someone could actually help me
<Pelo> cables,  check in /root/.Trash
<cables> DBO, they're NOT in ~/.Trash, that's what I just said.
<cables> Pelo, not there either
<USSJoin> USSJoin: I've read the tutorials online, but they seem to be getting bypassed by Ubuntu's builtin mounting of USB drives.
<Parmenion> lol .. whats the problem ?
<cables> When I hover over them in Nautilus's trash thingy, it says Location: /var/run
<USSJoin> And I like the builtin mounting.
<Pelo> [Meta] , what's your problem ?
<[Meta] > I have a Sansa c250, right?
<Parmenion> ok ...
<DBO> cables, alright technically yes its a combination of several folders, but most anything you delete will be in ~/.Trash
<[Meta] > And it appears to have "lost" all of the music on it.
<ayande_> Does anyone know what I should do in order to make phpmail work?
<Pelo> cables,  have you looked  in the forum for answers
<[Meta] > But on Windows, I can find all the music.
<Parmenion> ok...
<Talaman> hmm
<cables> Pelo, I don't know what to search for
<Parmenion> werid ... what filesystem?
<[Meta] > How do I find out, Parmenion?
<cables> DBO, yes, I realize that. That's why I specified that there was NOT any trash in any .Trash folder
<Pelo> [Meta] , do i look like i kknow the model numbers of all the hardware in existance ??? what is a Sansa C250
<[Meta] > It's an MP3 player.
<IowaDave> cables: you can start a new thread in the forums. state your problem. i've gotten good help that way.
<Talaman72> how do i change video drivers in from the gui ?
<DBO> cables, my mistake, I see where the confusion is now, moooooving on =)
<Parmenion> meta ... is it even visible ?
<cables> DBO, sorry for being rude, I'm a bit annoyed :(
<[Meta] > Sandisk Sansa c250.
<[Meta] > Yes it is.
<[Meta] > But it seems to have I dunno... encoded all my files into .dat files?
<[Meta] > Even though on Windows I can view all my music.
<Pelo> Taladan, what drivers do you need ?
<Parmenion> ok ... now does it show up as an MTP player on windows ?
<Parmenion> if it does, use gnomad2
<[Meta] > Yes, Parmenion
<[Meta] > gnomad. :/
<Parmenion> it works for my creative zen
<Parmenion> gnomad2
<Parmenion> yeah
<Parmenion> plug the thing in
<Parmenion> then run gnomad
<[Meta] > Mmkay..
<[Meta] > I have to install gnomad first
<Parmenion> yep
<DrChaos> can anyone point me to some documentation on creating a vpn connection to a watchguard? firebox?
<Pelo> Talaman72, what drivers do you need ?
<[Meta] > But Parmenion...
<[Meta] > I don't have a Creative MP3 player.
<Parmenion> yeah ?
<Parmenion> it works for most mtp players
<Talaman72> looking for the video drivers
<UnluckyMike> is there an easier way to change default mime types than editing defaults.list?
<[Meta] > MTP stands for...?
<Parmenion> it uses libmtp5 or something to that extent
<Parmenion> no idea [Meta] 
<[Meta] > Mmkay.
<Pelo> Talaman72,  try  meny > system > admin ( or prfs)  restricted drivers
* Pelo is done for the night 
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Parmenion> media transport player afaik
<Parmenion> night Pelo
<IowaDave> night Pelo
<Tom47> there is a killall command that refreshes the desktop ... anyone know it?
<DrChaos> why does firefox/swiftfox constantly lock up and appear to flip between a  disabled window and an active window.
<DrChaos> ?
<UnluckyMike> tom47: killall gnome-panel  and killall nautilus
<Talaman72> not finding that parmenion
<drw> excuse me for the intrusion, but is there a windows emulator installed (wine, etc) or do i need to apt-get it (and can i even do that with the live cd). i have the dvd vers and i thought it was included
<Tom47> UnluckyMike: ty
<[Meta] > "No jukeboxes found on USB bus"
<Parmenion> Talaman72: ?
<UnluckyMike> no prob
<Parmenion> [Meta] : :\
<Talaman72> <Pelo> Talaman72,  try  meny > system > admin ( or prfs)  restricted drivers  < no such place
<[Meta] > Can you install programs in wine?
<UnluckyMike> meta: try doing a google search for "sync sansa linux" or something of that sort
<drw> nono, i mean, does ubuntu 7.04 come with wine
<Parmenion> [Meta] : yeah ... its just a skin if you would have it
<cycom> I've got a bluetooth device that won't reconnect properly after suspend to ram.  My remote (which shows up as input: Interlink Keyboard as /class/input/input40) works before suspend, with all the buttons (play/pause, ff, rw, volume, etc.) working.  When I suspend and resume, suddenly only the arrow buttons, pgup/pgdown, ok, and backspace work.
<drw> i wat to run a windows app
<cycom> Any idea why some of the buttons suddenly don't work?
<UnluckyMike> drw: sudo apt-get install wine
<drw> and itll be fine with the livecd?
<UnluckyMike> oh neverminf
<darwin> How can I extract the audio file from an flv video?
<cycom> UnluckyMike: no installation candidate.
<UnluckyMike> nevermind*
<Miles_Prower> Ubuntu 6.10: Generic method to make the mouse travel at 2x the distance, better, a flexible multiplier?
<drw> sooo? i cant apt-get it?
<UnluckyMike> drw: i don't have much live-cd experience, i would think it would be a bad idea with a livecd
<[Meta] > :(
<[Meta] > This isn't helping, UnluckyMike
<drw> id have thought the dvd version of ubuntu would have had it
<drw> well, i installed xchat via the livecd
<thelostpatrol> xchat is included by default isn't it?
<drw> thught it was already on the dvd, just not installed
<DBO> yes
<thelostpatrol> mine was there right away
<Talaman72> brb
<UnluckyMike> drw: give it a whirl, the worst that could happen isit crashes and you just have to reboot
<Motoko-chan> yay. Got it working.
<UnluckyMike> meta: what kind of player is it?
<drw> kk ty for the help
<Motoko-chan> Had to broadcast ssid and use wext instead of ipw
<makuseru> how can i figure out wht harddrive (brand and model) i have?
<mario_> pelo, I'm back
<thelostpatrol> anyone want to offer the name of a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<[Meta] > It's a Sandisk Sansa c250, UnluckyMike
<thelostpatrol> something with some EQ settings in it
<IowaDave> mario_: pelo went home for the night
<[Meta] > thelostpatrol: amaroK?
<silversky9> How do I install an audio editing program for ubuntu?... i'm a newbe
<mario_> iowadave, can you help me instead?
<zie> hello
<silversky9> hey
<theconartist> silversky9, the same way you would isntall any other program
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, im using ubuntu feisty fawn, and I am having resolution problems on my dell inspiron 1100 (who dosent?) well, I have a 1024 x (whatever the standard is) and im getting like a 640 x 400 screen. What would i need to do to fix it?
<IowaDave> mario_: i'm not up to his speed. but why don't you restate the problem you guys were working on and see who speaks up?
<silversky9> more like a multi-track audio editing software.... i'm new here
<silversky9> i'm not sure what program i should use
<zie> anyone know html/php
<py_geek> zie: i do
<theconartist> zie, #php
<zie> yes
<IowaDave> zie: what' up?
<zie> nothing much
<UnluckyMike> meta: run dmesg | grep Sansa
<[Meta] > ...
<[Meta] > Um?
<IowaDave> zie: no, I mean what do you need help with?
<zie> well i wanted to start an online company
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, im using ubuntu feisty fawn, and I am having resolution problems on my dell inspiron 1100 (who dosent?) well, I have a 1024 x (whatever the standard is) and im getting like a 640 x 400 screen. What would i need to do to fix it?
<UnluckyMike> run that command in terminal
<fsckit> can someone tell me how to change the ownership of a usb thumbdrive in fstab?
<zie> building programs, looking for partners
<StriderZ> I have no CPU usage. Anyone know why my mouse is moving around in a jerky fashion?
<zie> i can tell you
<[Meta] > Ran the command.
<[Meta] > So?
<zie> strider: have you installed a theme
<py_geek> ALL:: Hey, im using ubuntu feisty fawn, and I am having resolution problems on my dell inspiron 1100 (who dosent?) well, I have a 1024 x (whatever the standard is) and im getting like a 640 x 400 screen. What would i need to do to fix it?
<arooni> what is the fastest/easiest software to edit image files?
<UnluckyMike> did it display anything?
<silversky9> what's the best music editing software for a band that purely uses wav files?
<[Meta] > Yes.
<silversky9> I don't have a midi
<fsckit> anyone know?
<zie> Arbor?
<UnluckyMike> meta did it show you Sansa carn
<StriderZ> arooni: edit like how? GIMP is pretty much the standard.
<UnluckyMike> card*
<Motoko-chan> Any problems with distro upgrades? I'm being told that the upgrade couldn't be authenticated.
<fsckit> zie, i think you mean ardour...
<mario_> silversky9, have you tried audacity?
<theconartist> silversky9, i dont know the best, but you could try audacity
<zie> yes
<[Meta] > "[17188322.956000]    Vendor: SanDisk   Model: Sansa c250        Rev: Sans"
<silversky9> yeah
<py_geek> zie: what u planning to program in?
<mon^rch> silversky9: audacity is ok
<silversky9> it says something about Jack?
<zie> i use python
<UnluckyMike> meta: are you running on feisty
<[Meta] > No, Dapper.
<zie> but i want to create online apllications
<silversky9> and it won't open it
<makuseru> how can i figure out wht harddrive (brand and model) i have?
<fsckit> silversky9, go to kdeapps, then multimedia, sort by rating. good ones there
<UnluckyMike> meta: hold on let me look
<mario_> can somebody please help me with a trouble I have running all my 3d games?
<zie> mario: i can help
<samsm> I just installed Squeak (smalltalk), and now sound doesn't work in anything except Squeak. Any clues on how that happened? (Using 6.10)
<zie> ??
<StriderZ> fsckit: u may need to add "user,noauto,rw" or something to the permissings in fstab
<DrChaos> I've experienced no problems upgrading my distribution.
<StriderZ> samsm: does sound work for other stuff when squeak is not running?
<mario_> zie, thanks. the thing is, the sreen goes black and I can't do a thing
<py_geek> zie: python rulz!!!! Take that, BASIC!!!!
<zie> lol
<mario_> zie, I have my nvidia drivers installed
<zie> hold on py_geek
<ry4n> python is the new basic
<[Meta] > I used to code BASIC.
<zie> lol i use python/ and gui
<samsm> StriderZ: Sound works nowhere but Squeak, regardless if Squeak is running or not.
<[Meta] > I've forgotten it now. :(
<zie> but mario the screen goes black?
<arooni> StriderZ: my designer has mocked up pages with jpgs... and i need to correct them ..... so i mostly want to notate what we have right now
<fsckit> StriderZ, thanks, i'll try it
<StriderZ> samsm: now that is odd...
<zie> have you tryed restarting your computer
<StriderZ> arooni: I think gimp would be the best choice. It's pretty much the Photoshop of linux....if you wanna put it that way...
<py_geek> well, i gotta go... I'm tired...
<silversky9> anyone know an excellent chatting program other than GAim?
<py_geek> ttly
<py_geek> ttyl
<py_geek> lol
<zie> Im a pro at gimp
<zie> need help
<StriderZ> What do I used to correct my modelines for X? My screen is all off the side of my monitor and stuff...
<DBO> Silentvoice, pidgin =P
<mario_> zie, yes. the sounds are there but the images are not. and since tremulous is a full screen game I can't do a thing
<samsm> StriderZ: Wait, my bad! Applications launched after Squeak is quit have sound.
<zie> hmm
* DanaG still needs help getting PulseAudio working with his .asoundrc.
<zie> do you have the permissions to play 3d, or the proper tools?
<StriderZ> samsm: somehow, squeak is locking you soundcard. Probably a special way you need to run it so that it plays nice. Haven't used it in a long while though and it would depend on your specific sound setup.
<mario_> zie, i don't know exactly, you tell me
<ferronica>  what command to use to edit sources.list
<mario_> zie, I installed the os myself
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and why does my A2ZS Notebook show "OLD PCM" and "Old Mic"?
<UnluckyMike> meta: have you tried to mount it using "mount"
<StriderZ> mario: you have tried running the games using sudo?
<[Meta] > Um... no, UnluckyMike. How?
<zie> what version of linux are you in
<mario_> striderz, not yet
<samsm> StriderZ: Thanks for the support, you are probably right.
<rizza> anyone really familiar with preseed installation
<[Meta] > I can see it, UnluckyMike. I can access all the files. I just can't get my music off it.
<mario_> i'm using the latest version of ubuntu 7.043
<zie> so human
<DanaG> I try to use pulseaudio with my .asoundrc upmix51 device,
<zie> ok hold on
<DanaG> it just gives me an "assertion failed" message.
<UnluckyMike> meta: you mean delete the files?
<zie> ok open the termal up
<StriderZ> samsm: there are usually stuff like "esddsp" and I believe there is one similar for alsa...etc where you wuold do "<some util> squeak." Some type of audio wrapper to make squeak be good
<zie> terminal
<[Meta] > I'm not about to delete the files, UnluckyMike
<[Meta] > Because I have no idea what's what.
<mario_> yes
<[Meta] > It has tons of folders strewn all through it
<zie> type the name of your game
<Devyll> hey, I'm new with ubuntu, just installed it (last version) . How can I get mc installed ?
<silversky9> does anyone know a good alternative to Soulseek?  I recently wiped out my windows hard-drive and am getting used to Ubuntu
<zie> >>> game
<UnluckyMike> meta: what I'm trying to get at is, you can see the files just not write to the file system
<[Meta] > Whereas on Windows they're all organised into artists.
<mojojojo_> Media Player plugin doesn't work on Firefox for me... I mean it does show the play toolbar, but when I click on it no streaming is done. Can I fix it?
<zie> it should open
<rizza> any installation help
<StriderZ> Devyll: sudo aptitude install mc
<thelostpatrol> anyone want to offer the name of a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<zie> if that goes black tell me
<thelostpatrol> not amarok
<StriderZ> thelostpatrol: xmms
<Devyll> StriderZ: thanks
<ry4n> StriderZ: rhythmbox
<DanaG> xmms is very old, however.
<[Meta] > Umm.
<DanaG> Very.
<[Meta] > I don't know, UnluckyMike
<StriderZ> ry4n: yeah, that too...LOL
<ry4n> xmms is like the old winamp
<DanaG> Except with sucky GTK1 file dialogs.
<[Meta] > Yes I can write files to it, UnluckyMike
<StriderZ> Just naming the ones I know of. You could also do alsaplayer and a myriad of others
<[Meta] > I just. Can't. See. The. MP3. Files.
<bronxcoder> Hello everyone
<samsm> StriderZ: Thanks, I'm copying and saving advice for when I completely tackle this problem. Right now I'm just happy that I don't have to go through a big reinstall-alsa hoopla.
<UnluckyMike> meta: I don't understand the problem then. You can read from it and write to it... what else are you trying to do?
<zie> ok, heres 3 reasons the game go black. YOur graphics cars doesnt support it. You installed the OS wrong, or somthing went wrong. Or linux doesnt support that game.
<UnluckyMike> oh ok
<danlock2> Zie, thats 4
<zie> lol
<tonyyarusso> ferronica: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<colbert> can someone help, simple error i think but can't figure it out: http://pastebin.ca/471820
<zie> open "add or remove"
<StriderZ> If I cuold get X to work, I could view that link...LOL
<UnluckyMike> meta: i'm not sure then must use some strange filesystem for the music
<Msword> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<bronxcoder> I could use some advice.  Installed ubuntu server edition on vmware.  anyone have experice setting up xserver?
<SeveredCross> bronxcoder: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Kidpunkx> how can i install ubuntu its on my cdrom righ tnow
<SeveredCross> That'll get you X, gnome and all the other stuff.
<[Meta] > I dunno. Maybe I should just transfer it on a CD-RW from the Windows machine?
<bronxcoder> hmmmm
<mario_> zie, still there?
<SeveredCross> [Meta] : How is your filesystem mounted?
<SeveredCross> Do you have read/write permissions?
<Kidpunkx> ubuntu 7.10
<bronxcoder> severed croos, thanks
<[Meta] > I have no idea. NONE.
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<[Meta] > I have read/write permission
<[Meta] > *permissions
<zie> open add or remove
<SeveredCross> [Meta] : Pastebin the output of mount
<zie> in applications
<[Meta] > HOW?
<[Meta] > Jeez.
<SeveredCross> Oooh.
<SeveredCross> Someone's touchy.
<pushpop> anyone know a good tool to test for an open smtp relay on your server?
<zie> download the game in there
<Dolphin07> mneptok, what was that sudo command again?
<SeveredCross> Pastebin isn't that bloody hard.
<[Meta] > No.
<UnluckyMike> meta: it says you should be able to mount it, it is showing up as a scsi drive
<[Meta] > How do I mount it?
<zie> it should work
<[Meta] > X_X
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<SeveredCross> sudo mount -a
<SeveredCross> After that.
<SeveredCross> Pastebin the output of that command, if any.
<SeveredCross> Then issue just the mount command
<Bradford> how do you flash bios
<SeveredCross> No sudo, no -a
<[Meta] > No command
<SeveredCross> And pastebin the output of that.
<SeveredCross> Woot?
<Bradford> linix said too
<[Meta] > The MP3 player is VFAT?
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<louish> Hi all.   I install wu-ftpd and when I try to start it "/etc/init.d/wu-ftpd"  nothing happens.  How can I see why it isn't starting?
<SeveredCross> I wonder why you can't see the files.
<SeveredCross> What player are you using?
<benkoo> configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<Dolphin07> mneptok: the one to change the mod of /dev/vboxdrv to 666
<[Meta] > I can see the files. I just can't see the MP3's.
<[Meta] > x.x
<benkoo> plse
<[Meta] > Never mind.
<StriderZ> louish: tail /var/log/syslog?
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pcm_params.c:187: snd_pcm_hw_param_get_min: Assertion `!snd_interval_empty(i)' failed.
<DanaG> Aborted
<SeveredCross> Wait.
<[Meta] > I'll just transfer them via CD.
<mario_> zie, I started the game but, as the screen went black I couldn't controll anything so I had to ctr+alt+backspace to restart the graphics
<SeveredCross> You can see files.
<SeveredCross> But not MP3's?
<SeveredCross> That makes NO sense.
<[Meta] > Yes.
<biovore> benkoo: apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<SeveredCross> What DAP is it?
<[Meta] > I think they might've become incoded?
<StriderZ> LOL!
<[Meta] > *encoded
<UnluckyMike> meta it might not show the .mp3 part if it is associated with a media player
<louish> StriderZ, tyanks
<[Meta] > Nah
<SeveredCross> That would have nothing to do with it.
<[Meta] > They appear as .DATs
<SeveredCross> UnluckyMike: Nautilus doesn't do that, does it?
<fsckr> whats the command using sudo to give me root? again
<SeveredCross> [Meta] : They're probably encoded to match your DAP maybe.
<[Meta] > But on Windows, they appear as MP3s.
<[Meta] > My what?
<liquiddoom> I've made a custom init script, how do I start it at boot?
<Dolphin07> does anyone know the synax for chmodding /dev/vboxdrv to 666
<SeveredCross> fsckr: sudo -s
<fsckr> ty
<SeveredCross> Dolphin07: sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
<Dolphin07> as part of virtual box
<UnluckyMike> I dont know I don't pay much attention to little things like that
<SeveredCross> DAP = Digital Audio Player
<benkoo> biovore: thks
<SeveredCross> What are you trying to transfer these files off of anyway?
<[Meta] > Oh.
<colbert> can someone help, simple error i think but can't figure it out: http://pastebin.ca/471820
<[Meta] > An MP3 player.
<zie> hmm
<[Meta] > Don't worry. I'm gonna go transfer then now.
<[Meta] > *them
<zie> ok honestlly i dont know
<zie> then
<SeveredCross> colbert: You can't use the > thing with sudo.
<SeveredCross> Doesn't work quite that well.
<SeveredCross> If you really need to do that.
<colbert> oh
<SeveredCross> IMO, it looks like a bad idea.
<zie> sounds like you have an issue with the game
<SeveredCross> What you need to do is type sudo -s
<SeveredCross> Then issue that command.
<zie> not the os
<Dolphin07> Thanks SeveredCross
<colbert> ahh
<iter> ugh punctuation
<SeveredCross> You're welcome Dolphin07.
<zie> so i wouldnt know
<StriderZ> colbert: sudo sh -c '<whatever>' would work, too
<DanaG> or sudo -i
<mario_> zie, i don't think is the game because that happens with other two
<colbert> thanks
<SeveredCross> Ah, I didn't know the -c shortcut.
<SeveredCross> I know sudo -i and sudo -s
<zie> ohh
<mario_> zie, but thanks anyway
<zie> welcome
<SeveredCross> Though I'll be damned if I know the difference right now.
<iter> SeveredCross: you know it's bad form to put a period after your sentences in irc?
<iter> it makes you sound pedantic
<mario_> zie, do you know who can help me ?
<pushpop> What is that app that allows you to swiverl your desktop?
<NETWizz> What do you think about Edgy vs Fiesty?
<iter> pushpop: beryl
<StriderZ> mario: u did try to run as root or with sudo?
<ry4n> NETWizz: mostly a step forward
<Toma-> pushpop: the cube or not the cube?
<zie> hmmmm problly ask someone else, im shure someone knows
<pushpop> iter: im running ubuntu can I use berly?
<beland> hey all
<iter> probabaly
<zie> on a diffrent server
<beland> i'm not able to mount my external hdd, what I have to do ?
<thelostpatrol> pushpop, yes
<Toma-> !beryl
<SeveredCross> iter: That's because I am pedantic.
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<iter> www.beryl-project.org iirc
<NETWizz> I am using Edgy, but I am worried about upgrading
<NETWizz> My system works absoltely perfect
<mario_> striderz, ill try that, but tell me please what can I do if the screen goes black
<SeveredCross> NETWizz, what's your worry?
<NETWizz> I have been using it since Dapper
<thelostpatrol> i need a good mp3 player
<louish> can someone tell me how I can deal with the following error ?   wu-ftpd[22970] : Cannot bind socket: Permission denied
<SeveredCross> Did you have to hack anything to make it work?
<ry4n> NETWizz: if its perfect why bother/
<thelostpatrol> all the ones commonly available sound like ass
<SeveredCross> louish, it probably should be running as superuser.
<iter> louish: are you running wuftpd as root?
<NETWizz> Last time it broke my graphics, XGL, and a lot of things
<Adlai> iter, please don't discourage correct written English.
<zie> im actually looking for proggramers for a project
<Adlai> It's so rare to see these days.
<SeveredCross> Thank you Adlai.
<ry4n> ici on parle francais?
<iter> irc is not written english
<SeveredCross> IRC is multiplayer notepad.
<NETWizz> What do you guys think about the use of Blind Copy at work?
<louish> SeveredCross, iter as sudo
<beland> ry4n: #ubuntu-fr
<DBO> louish, wu-ftpd (btw wu-ftpd is generally not considered the most secure ftp daemon) needs to be run as root
<Flannel> NETWizz: #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<iter> meh that's what /ignore is for :p
<SeveredCross> How I choose to write is my business.
<Adlai> This isn't at all a subject for discussion right now.
<zilly66> is it possible to format an iPod in Ubuntu?
<Toma-> SeveredCross: actually, there is a real multiplayer notepad for linux
<SeveredCross> zilly66: Banshee may be able to do it.
<SeveredCross> !info banshee
<ubotu> banshee: Audio Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2105 kB, installed size 6204 kB
<beland> i'm not able to mount my external hdd, what I have to do ?
<SeveredCross> I know it can handle iPods, but not sure if it can format them too.
<beland> is mounting usb hdd something to see with /usr/bin/at ??
<zilly66> thanks severedcross
<SeveredCross> You're welcome zilly66.
* SeveredCross goes to clean up and shower
<louish> DBO,  what would be better to run with?
<vorpix> ls
<DBO> louish, proftpd is pretty nice =)
<SeveredCross> Is proftpd still good?
* SeveredCross really leaves now.
<Xenguy> SeveredCross: OK, but vsftpd is recommended
<louish> DBO, okay.
<[Meta] > Bloody thing.
* [Meta]  twitches insanely
<[Meta] > It's honestly driving me up the wall
<mario_> ubotu, can you please help me with my games graphics?
<[Meta] > !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<SirBob1701> hey has anyone figured out the Realtek 8185 issue with feisty?  I can see wireless networks but i don't get a reading on their strenght and i can't connect (my home network uses wep)
<nomad111> should i use gksu or gksudo?
<UnluckyMike> SirBob1701: Don't know much about 8185, but I have to manually configure the /etc/network/interfaces
<Toma-> SirBob1701: yeh, add an extra letter to your ESSID
<SirBob1701> ok
<makuseru> Hi, i recently bought a SATA drive, and the manual says it should get 300mb/s but im only getting 55mb/s, am i doing somthing wrong?
<SirBob1701> also the restricted drivers doesn't show up atall on my desktop
<UnluckyMike> SirBob1701: I use the rt61
<mario_> HEy, can somebody please give me a hand I've been trying for about an hoir to get somme help but nobody seems to be there. I'm asking you, please, my tremulous don't work
<Elda> night all
<pushpop> how to you enable ssh?
<crdlb> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<iter> pushpop: apt-get install ssh
<mario_> HEy, can somebody please give me a hand I've been trying for about an hoir to get somme help but nobody seems to be there. I'm asking you, please, my tremulous don't work
<crdlb> what *is* tremulous?
<phy2> some game
<ry4n> its a quak game
<Bradford> mario_ hooked on phonics
<ry4n> quake
<mario_> yeah
<makuseru> UnluckyMike: please dont PM me
<ry4n> mario_ what does your glxinfo show
<phy2> Tremulous is a rst person shooter featuring two opposing teams, humans and aliens. Both teams are able to build structures such as spawn points, which are vital to their victory. The goal of Tremulous is to eliminate the opposing team and all of their spawn points
<crdlb> so it's native?
<mario_> ry4n, tell me how to know that
<mario_> ry4n, I have my terminal open
<crdlb> run the command: glxinfo
<ry4n> type glxinfo
<crdlb> and pastebin its output
<crdlb> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<iter> glxinfo | grep ender
<crdlb> well the whole thing is useful
<mario_> ry4n, is a table
<ry4n> mario_ scroll up. that's just register information
<crdlb> mario_: paste the /entire/ output to a pastebin
<mario_> ry4n, what should i tell you about
<mario_> crdlb, what for?
<kosnick> i used network monitor with 6.10 and i could see traffic. Now in 7.04 there is no traffic on the panel, just the icon . i just can change the properties but nothing more. Is this how it is supposed to be or is it some bug ?
<crdlb> so we can see it
<mario_> oh
<mario_> excuse me
<crdlb> there's lots of things that can be discerned from it
<mario_> name of display: :0.0
<mario_> display: :0  screen: 0
<mario_> direct rendering: Yes
<mario_> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mario_> server glx version string: 1.4
<mario_> server glx extensions:
<mario_>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,
<mario_>     GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,
<mario_>     GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<ry4n> mario_ !pastebin
<mario_> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mario_> client glx version string: 1.4
<ry4n> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mario_> client glx extensions:
<mario_>     GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,
<mario_>     GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
<mario_>     GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
<mario_>     GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,
<mario_>     GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<ry4n> crisse d'astie
<mario_> GLX version: 1.3
<mario_> GLX extensions:
<Toma-> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<mario_>     GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,
<mario_>     GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,
<mario_>     GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address
<iter> kick
<mario_> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@201.233.143.255]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !paste | mario_
<ubotu> mario_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Toma-> good one crdlb
<Schalken> anyone know where i can get a deb for pidgin 2.0?
<crdlb> I already !pastebin'ed
<crdlb> before he even did it
<ry4n> moi too.
<crdlb> so don't go blaming me
<L30_> irc.gigachat.net #OutLaw
<Toma-> Schalken: unless you compile it yourself, its a little risky at the moment
<ry4n> schalken.. what diffs are there between feisty's and latest
<Schalken> Toma-: why?
<bullgard4> How does Ubuntu calculate the 'last full capacity=3937 mAh' of my battery?
<UnluckyMike> isn't feisty's beta 6 anyway?
<Toma-> Schalken: who knows what someone might package. it could ruin your system, especially at a later point when its in backports or something
<Toma-> Schalken: wait till a reputable packager makes a deb
<Schalken> ry4n: pidgin has tango icons and a little better interface.
<cycom> Man, I'm going insane trying to get this stupid remote to work.
<Schalken> Toma-: okay then.
<kosnick> before updating to 7.04 i used network monitor and i could see the traffic. now i cant , i can just see the icon of it and change some properties. Is this a bug?
<Schalken> Toma-: i am already using 2.0.0beta7, thats all.
<mon^rch> !kompozer
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<bullgard4> Wie berechnet Ubuntu die 'last full capacity=3937 mAh' meiner Batterie?
<cycom> Why would 8 buttons keep working and 9 buttons stop after suspend?
<crdlb> bullgard4: the computer tells it over acpi
<zor0> how can I see disk activity on my ubuntu system?
<kosnick> zor0 : what do you mean "activity"?
<zor0> like total mb/s read and write
<zor0> or some other measure of how "busy" my disks are
<bullgard4> crdlb: Where from has ACPI got this information?
<Schalken> Toma-: do the backporters know about pidgin2.0?
<Schalken> (2.0final)
<Toma-> Schalken: everyone knows about pidgin :)
<kosnick> zor0 : have you tried Applications-> Accesorries-> Disk user analyser?
<iter> didn't that get released today?
<iter> jeez
<crdlb> bullgard4: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<crdlb> that's the kernel interface to it
<zor0> kosnick: yeah, but thats just used space
<kosnick> zor0 : maybe conky will help you too. Just google about "conky"
<Schalken> Toma-: any word on weather they plan on backporting it?
<zor0> I want to see how fast data is being written
<Toma-> Schalken: no idea
<johnt> Hi Folks  Totem will not play mpeg files can any one tell me what I need to d/l to fix this??
<Toma-> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<bullgard4> crdlb: I know this directory and I can look up its contents. I would like to know where from these values come.
<mrynit> are there no active north america servers to download ubuntu? all servers give me erros
<crdlb> the hardware itself
<zor0> kosnick: I'm actually looking for a cli util
<mrynit> nvm
<Schalken> Toma-: motu=backporters?
<bullgard4> crdlb: Elaborate the phrase 'the hardware itself' please.
<joe7d6> Hi. I'm investigating security implementation on ubuntu 7.04. hows the security features in ubuntu compare to the following distros? http://en.opensuse.org/Security_Features http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Security/Features  thanks in advance :)
<Toma-> Schalken: not specifically
<kosnick> zor0 : i dont know what cli util is. Could you explain?
<crdlb> bullgard4: the same way it can read the make of the battery, the design capacity, etc
<jpiccolo> if i have alot of RX errors, would that cause a slow lan file transfer?
<crdlb> that particular value may be remembered by the kernel and not stored in hardware
<crdlb> but the others certainly are in the hardware
<nol13> hi, is there a n64 emulator that runs on linux? whats the best snes smulator?
<crdlb> zsnes for snes
<joe7d6> ignore apparmor which i despise :p
<Toma-> nol13: yeh, muopen64 is probably the best 64 emulator
<kosnick> how do i monitor network traffic?
<bullgard4> crdlb: Your answer is wrong. The make of the battery is a constant. The 'last full capacity' changes as a function of time.
<nol13> cool
<Toma-> nol13: sorry, mupen64
<crdlb> bullgard4: that's why I said that value may be remembered by the kernel
<crdlb> I don't know
* DanaG uses http://repository.debuntu.org
<DanaG> for Gaim with Bonjour.
<DanaG> It
<DanaG> It's that "iChat Presence" thingy.
<kosnick> how can someone monitor network traffic?
<Toma-> kosnick: to what degree?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@201.233.143.255]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<L30_> como conectar a brasnet ?
<alberto> hey guys do you know a good video editor software that lets put titles and makes slideshows too?
<Toma-> kosnick: etherape is a good way to monitor
<kosnick> Toma : well i used netowrk monitor on my panel with 6.10 and i could see the download/upload rateson my panel . Now after upgrading i can not see these rates any more
<Toma-> kosnick: ahh.
<axident> can someone help a linux newb out, I have 2 partitions on my 1 harddrive.  1 = XP 2=Vista.  Now I decided that I was going to get rid of XP and install Ubuntu on that partition.  Install worked great, except now I am getting NTLDR is missing when trying to boot to Vista.  How can I fix this?  I don't have a floppy drive on this computer so making a Ubuntu boot disk would have to be done on a USB key.... wondering if there is an easie
<axident> r way though.
<mariov> back
<mariov> hi
<mariov> ry4n, still there?
<Toma-> kosnick: if youre into monitoring, gkrellm is a nice one.
<kosnick> Toma : do you know anything about it?
<nol13> axident, vista'd
<Toma-> kosnick: just add network monitor to your panel
<Toma-> rather than using the terrible nm-applet
<kosnick> toma : i did but it does not work as it used to
<ry4n> mariov yes
<ry4n> use pastebin this time
<pushpop> what channel can i find hep with beryl?
<Toma-> kosnick: :( not sure how to help you sorry
<alberto> hey guys do you know a good video editor software that lets put titles and makes slideshows too?
<Toma-> pushpop: #ubuntu-effects
<DARKGuy> pushpop: #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<mariov> ry4n, sorry about that i couldn't send any message but i have now the paste bin link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19209/
<SirBob1701> hmm event with the extra token in my essid i can't get my realtek 8185 to get asignal strength over 0
<kosnick> toma : thx anyway
<DARKGuy> hey, anybody knows how to spawn another X (with gdm and all) without killing my current X session ?
<mariov> ry4n, you just tell me what to do
<ry4n> mariov: looks like your video drivers are working well
<ry4n> mariov have you tried glxgears
<vanberge> would anyone in here be willing to try to help me get an external DVD drive working?  if i plug in, nothing happens whatsoever.  :-(
<mariov> ry4n, the glxgears is that animation on green red and blue?
<ry4n> mariov: gears.. and if you wait the fps should print out in the terminal
<ry4n> should be > 5000 at least
<DARKGuy> vanberge: usb? maybe Ubuntu doesn't detect it? o.O I dunno, never messed with one of those but it may be something to look for :P
<SirBob1701> i think the fiesty realtek drivers have an issue with wep
<mariov> it showd this, X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<axident> is there anyone able to help me fix my vista/linux dual boot issue... I am kinda stuck on what do in order to get vista working again without wiping out grub...
<ry4n> mariov: well it appears you can't create an opengl surface
<mariov> ry4n, and that means?....is there a way to solve that?
<skpayne> anyone willing help with wireless connection.  wireless is detecting a neighbors network, but not mine.
<beland> why when I do chmod +s i got S in mod ???
<jpiccolo> sweet!!! i just fixed my network speed issue!
<vanberge> DARKGuy, it is USB... but i don't have any idea where to start with ubuntu detecting it...
<thebillywayne> vanberge, lsusb to see if Ubuntu has detected it.
<ry4n> mariov: hmm.. in the olden times this usually meant that you weren't a member of the video group
<DanaG> Any idea why my pulseaudio fails assertion like that?
<beland> why when I do chmod +s i got S in mod ???
<ry4n> mariov: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mariov> ry4n, but ....this is my desktop, I installed the os myself that sounds weird
<vanberge> thebillywayne,    Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0ac9:0010 Micro Solutions, Inc.
<vanberge> that is the only device i could see even being possible.
<beland> -rwSr-Sr-x 1 daemon daemon 37768 2006-07-20 22:15 at
<skpayne> can someone help with a wireless access question...  can detect neighbor's wireless but not my own.  just installed Ubuntu
<splifter> can anybody tell me where xchat-gnome save the log files
<ry4n> mariov: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file using sudo. check this section: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19211/
<holycow> does anyone know if there is an 'equalizer' app that  brings up all volume sources to say a preset of say 65% and lowers any sound sources over the preset back down to 65%?  that way all sound sources particularly online with things like youtube would be easier to listen to without constantly fidling with the sound toggle
<thebillywayne> vanberge, did you alter anything in your "Removable Drives and Media Preferences"?
<thinman1189> Hi all. I seem to be having some trouble updating from dapper to edgy. I boot to a black screen. I tried going into grub and deleting all instances of 'splash quiet' or 'quiet splash' but it hasn't helped. I checked the site and I've seen similar cases but none of the solutions have helped. I ultimately am just going to update to feisty so if there's a way for me to just skip fixing edgy and go straight to updating to feisty that'd be gre
<vanberge> thebillywayne, nope...  :-/
<ry4n> holycow: you mean normalizer.. and no i don't
<splifter> can anybody tell me where xchat-gnome save the log files
<holycow> ry4n, normalizer indeed *nod*
<splifter> can anybody tell me where xchat-gnome save the log files
<vanberge> thebillywayne,  that device is detected.  it shows up on lsusb.  if i unplug it, it goes away
<splifter> does anyone know where xchat-gnome saves the logfiles?
<kosnick> zor0 : still here?
<thinman1189> Hi all. I seem to be having some trouble updating from dapper to edgy. I boot to a black screen. I tried going into grub and deleting all instances of 'splash quiet' or 'quiet splash' but it hasn't helped. I checked the site and I've seen similar cases but none of the solutions have helped. I ultimately am just going to update to feisty so if there's a way for me to just skip fixing edgy and go straight to updating to feisty that'd be gre
<hagbard_> Please give me the IP to google.
<aum> what fs type is initrd on ubuntu? i want to mount mine
<ry4n> aum: hmm.. isn't it just a raw memory file
<mariov> ry4n, i don't see a thing in the gedit editor when i type sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<thebillywayne> vanberge, curiouser and curiouser.  check your "removable drives..." preferences, just to make sure.
<holycow> thinman1189, dapper -> edgy is known to have upgrade issues
<holycow> big upgrade issues
<ry4n> mariov: capital X11
<skpayne> can someone help with a wireless access question...  can detect neighbor's wireless but not my own.  just installed Ubuntu
<hagbard_> mariov: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aum> ry4n, is there any way i can mount it into the fs?
<hagbard_> IP google, please.
<catid> problem with FireFox: View>Toolbars>Bookmarks toggle off doesn't persist between runs.. it keeps turning it back on, same for custom toolbars settings (google toolbar won't go away)
<holycow> thinman1189, for feisty a lot of effort was put into a smooth dist-upgrade process
<mariov> ry4n, still no text is there
<ry4n> aum: i think what happens on boot is that it gets loaded into ram. a hex editor might work
<SirBob1701> hmm this realtek issue is ticking me off.  Might just buy a new wireless card for my comp
<holycow> thinman1189, i would recommend a clean install if you have tha toption, for edgy that will be faster than fixing the dist-upgrade
<hikyuu> hello.. dumb question but i cant seem to remember how to add servers on Xchat, also, how might i look up different IRC chatrooms and etc on topics besides ubuntu and etc?
<thinman1189> holycow: I want to update to feisty anyway. is there a way I can update it from recovery mode?
<hagbard_> Someone, IP to google please!
<ry4n> mariov: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vanberge> thebillywayne,  mount removable drives is checked
<Myrtti> hagbard_: 64.233.187.99
<splifter> does anyone know where xchat-gnome saves the logfiles?
<hagbard_> Myrtti: Your my life saver.
<holycow> i haven't mucked about in recover mode enough to say, i would still recommend a clean install an djust backup /home
<Myrtti> hagbard_: np
<mariov> ry4n, now
<wkdown> quick question, when I install a program, where do the files generally go?  /usr ?
<ry4n> wkdown /usr/bin
<splifter> /usr/bin
<mariov> ry4n, i have the text ant the page you sent me, i think i should paste that, but where?
<thebillywayne> splifter, Preferences, Logging.
<barelystable> hagbard_: remember, you can always dig @4.2.2.1 whatever.com if you lose your DNS server for a time
<wkdown> thats to RUN it .. what about subfiles the program needs in order to run?
* DanaG wonders why PulseAudio doesn't like .asoundrc
<barelystable>  youkno, in case you need /other/ domains
<ry4n> mariov: see the sections.. find your section called screen
<ry4n> compare
<thinman1189> holycow:how do I back it up? the only ubuntu cd I have is a dapper distro from an issue of linux monthly and I can't seem to find it. I have a knoppix cd, could I access it from that?
<skpayne> any reason why my wireless can "see" neighbor's wireless network, but is not seeing my own?
<splifter> thebillywayne: there is no kind of this option...
<thebillywayne> vanberge, df to see if it has a device name.
<wkdown> ry4n, splifter: what about the dependency files for that program?
<mariov> ry4n, I'm seeing it
<holycow> thinman1189, ah *hmm* some thinkin/plannin will be reuquired i guess
<ry4n> wkdown: some might go in /usr/lib, most settings go in ~/.<program name>
<barelystable> skpayne: encryption settings that aren't supported? maybe your SSID is hidden?
<holycow> thinman1189, obviously you backup home via usb key, yes you can use knoppix, put a usb flash drive in and yeah just copy it over
<thebillywayne> splifter, oh.  XChat-Gnome.  Sorry.  Just use regular XChat.
<skpayne> hmm... okay, how might i remedy that?
<holycow> reboot and make sure it actually is backed up ... no sense in assuming its backed up when its not
<wkdown> ry4n, I thought so (/usr/lib) but this program isnt listed there
<splifter> thebillywayne: ok thx
<mariov> ry4n, should I replace what i'm seeing for that you sent me from the pastebin
<ry4n> wkdown /usr/lib are libraries.. /usr/bin are binaries (aka executables) /usr/src is source code
<Kim^J> Now I'm here to help. :)
<ry4n> etc
<wkdown> what I'm trying to do is add the add-ons for Celestia
<ry4n> mariov: how does it differ?
<splifter> wkdown: what file?
<holycow> now about upgrading, thats a bit of a problem, obviously you can try going directly from dappter to feisty .. that should actually work.  no reason not to.  but chances are there will be things you will haveto fix manually
<holycow> thinman1189, thus if you can download a feisty cd and burn it that would be cool
<skpayne> barleystable, may I get more info...  maybe ask a few more detailed questions about this wireless item?
<holycow> indeed you can download a feisty cd to your hd that will be in /mnt or you can mount it as write in kde/knoppix and save it there and then use the burn software k3b to burn it off
<barelystable> skpayne: if your ssid is hidden, it'd need to be setup on the wireless gateway itself
<wkdown> splifter, three diff ones ... the model file, texture file and data file
<holycow> and install feisty
<mariov> ry4n, very much, look at the paste bin link you sent me once again
<thinman1189> holycow:okay, thanks for the help. the last time I tried installing ubuntu from a downloaded cd it didn't work and since my current is just destroyed it looks like I'll have to order a feisty cd. unless, is there some sort of way I can test the cd before installing? last time I tried with dapper it would go through the install process and freeze in a pixelated loading screen.
<holycow> thinman1189, does that give you a good idea of your options?
<eclipse75> whats the name and the location of the alsa driver?
<skpayne> I can see it with my windows machines.  works perfectly.
<barelystable> if its WPA or WPA2, i've never had good luck on getting those to work under linux (but i haven't tried ubuntu 7.04 right now. current d/ling)
<splifter> wkdown: where can i find them?
<wkdown> hold
<splifter> k
<holycow> thinman1189, actually its still working let me guess you probably have a laptop or a box with an intel chipset right?
<wkdown> http://www.celestiamotherlode.net/catalog/nonmessiernebulae.php
<wkdown> each is ZIPed
<skpayne> barleystable:  my windows machines can see it.
<holycow> if so thats a known issue, xres has a problem halfway through the process , you just haveto wait 15 to 30 minutes and press enter and it will continue and finish the install actually
<thinman1189> desktop with an amd 64 athlon
<holycow> its not messed up it just looks like it
<holycow> still just try
<wkdown> they have a FAQ on adding the add-ons but only specify a directory
<holycow> as an option
<barelystable> skpayne: ah, then maybe its an encryption thing?
<holycow> thinman1189, it is possible also that you have a brand new mobo with the latest chipset right?
<m4st3r> hi all
<splifter> thx
<skpayne> barleystable:  okay, might it have something to do with my particular wireless router (Microsoft MN 500)?
<holycow> if so then i guarantee that dapper won't support latest nvidia chipset, i had the kernel team backport nforce 6 drivers but i don't know if it was ever brought to the repost as i ditched anything with nforce on it as a result
<thebillywayne> !hi | m4st3r
<ubotu> m4st3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<m4st3r> excuse me, how can i run the bittorrnto?
<mariov> ry4n, have you seen that?
<thinman1189> my mobo is about a year old. I haven't checked for any driver updates since I built my comp :s
<holycow> a year old is probably still too old, nforce 6 drivers were starting to come out then i think
<barelystable> skpayne: maybe. i remember hearing that those MS routers weren't the most "compatible" things in the world. I've never used one myself. they always looked sweet though
<ry4n> mariov: umm. i opened a seperate room with instruction
<m4st3r> i did apt-get install bittorrent
<holycow> just a guess tho, hard to say
<ry4n> check your tabs or something
<holycow> just giving you something to work with
<vanberge> thebillywayne, i just ripped the dvd drive out of the external case... lol.   it looks like it has normal ata / power connectors.  maybe will work as internal?  :-)
<holycow> thinman1189, again, downloading feisty via knoppix and burning that off is your best bet and least aggravating.  just make sure you right click on your hd mount points on the desktop and set them to write
<barelystable> skpayne: you may want to try disabling the security on the wireless connection, try and get your linux machine onto it, and then enabling encryption again and see if it disappears
<ry4n> mariov: i have to leave now. so.. i pasted instructions in a seperate room with just us (check your room list or tabs or something). or you can ask someone else
<lt> can anyone help me with a nxserver setup?  Currently only one user can be connected at a time, i check the cfg files, but there isnt anything for multiple users
<thebillywayne> vanberge, whoah.  well.  no harm in trying.  ;)
<eclipse75>  whats the name and the location of the alsa driver id use for teamspeak?
<mariov> ry4n, i can't open other rooms
<thinman1189> my video card is pretty horrible. it's an xgi volari, lol.
<mariov> ry4n, what's the name of the room?
<skpayne> barleystable:  sorry for stupid question -- is that easy to do?  Not sure exactly how I'd go about doing that.
<kairu0> n
<barelystable> skpayne: you'd have to log into your router, and disable encryption if it was enabled. if you never enabled it, then i'll bet its just not compatible
<mariov> ry4n, you have been very kind, I thank you a lot
<skpayne> If I have a long WEP security key, that means I've encrypted, right?
<barelystable> skpayne: the process woudl be different for every router, so you'd have to check your docs
<m4st3r> hey, i did apt-get install bittorrent. but don't run!
<SirBob1701> my realtek 8185 shows signal strengths of 0 and won't connect to a network i know is good (wep).  I even tried the essid extra character.  can anyone gimme a hand?
<barelystable> yeah it does
<thinman1189> holycow: my video card is pretty horrible. it's an xgi volari, lol. I'm going to try a back up and a downloaded install cd. Should I try and update my drivers first? I assume that for the download I choose the second option, for 64bit AMD?
<skpayne> barleystable:  okay, thanks for thoughts.  I assume if I have long WEP key i have encryption right?
<barelystable> and if you're using WEP then linux shouldn't have a problem seeing it. so you might be looking at an incompatibility problem with linux or maybe just that network card
<thinman1189> holycow: my video card is pretty horrible. it's an xgi volari, lol. I'm going to try a back up and a downloaded install cd. Should I try and update my drivers first? I assume that for the download I choose the second option, for 64bit AMD?
<holycow> thinman1189, no idea, don't you have onboard video by chance? if so you can try that as a default, i have never heard of a volari, no clue what driver that might use
<z0rz> How do I just to the last column of ls -l ?  (Aka the file name) I guess I could do something with awk.. but I dont' know to use it...
<barelystable> ls -C 1
<barelystable> er, no space: ls -C1
<Snowman> Hi folks, I know this isn't exactly the channel for this, but I'm wondering if anyone here has any experience with knetworkmanager.  the guys in #kubuntu are at a loss.
<z0rz> Hmm, that doesn't seem to be alphabetical
<mariov> kim^J, hi, I saw you were here to help, i need some, can you?
<thinman1189> holycow: I do but I've never used it. Would Dapper have even operated if there wasn't an available driver?
<holycow> thinman1189, well why not try it? what have you got to loose?
<holycow> chances are the nv driver might actually work with the onboard video chipset?
<deCon> i'm trying to install avant-window-navigator, but when i run this SVN command in term, it just stops
<Snowman> basically, I can manually configure my wlan nic via the manually configure option, but when I do that I lose the list of LAN's.
<barelystable> its sorted on mine, but right now on my mac. i don't know if ls is different on linux or not
<thinman1189> holycow:not much, lol. I hope so. but then what, check to see if there's an available driver for my card? I can't just always work off the onboard, I have windows and the mac theme would crash me without a video card. if there's a driver made by xgi on their site, how can I install it through the command line on start up?
<mariov> hello, can somebody please help me , it seems i can't create opengl surfaces with my nvidia
<z0rz> Anyone know of a way to do ls -C1 alphabetically?
<barelystable> ls -1 | sort
<barelystable> like in mario bros., use the pipes
<foxiness>  usermod -G vboxusers -a ,it's not run why?
<mariov>                                              how can I activate my opengl surfaces on nvidia video card
<mariov> help, please
<barelystable> if i remember correctly though, both ls -C1 and sort will sort using ASCII values, so capitals come before lowers. maybe thats what your'e seeing?
<z0rz> barelystable: You're a genious ;) thanks
<barelystable> in which you'll want ls -C1 | sort -f
<mrmikegx> Does anyone have problems with fiesty and wireless keybards and mice
<thinman1189> holycow:not much, lol. I hope so. but then what, check to see if there's an available driver for my card? I can't just always work off the onboard, I have windows and the mac theme would crash me without a video card. if there's a driver made by xgi on their site, how can I install it through the command line on start up?
<barelystable> mrmikegx: problem with it? like morally speaking? i'm not inherently against it. if thats what you mean
<mariov> god, help me woth this nvidia card
<mariov> with
<mrmikegx> no I mean its not recognized
<mrmikegx> It happened sometimes on breazy
<mrmikegx> or edgy
<thinman1189> how do I install a video driver from a site on startup
<dfgas__> anyone have problems with soundblaster live 5.1 and only one speaker works?
<mrmikegx> When I boot up there sometimes is no keyboard and mouse.  If I go in safe mode then it will work.
<Toma-> Has anyone had any experience installing via the harddrive with feisty?
<deCon> can someone help me figure out why an install isn't working? i'm in terminal and i insert "svn checkout http://avant-window-navigator.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ avant-window-navigator" ..then it jumps to black with the cursor instead of doing anything
<barelystable> mrmikegx: what kind of connection is it using?
<mrmikegx> its a ps2
<mrmikegx> but wireless
<mrmikegx> a4tech
<deCon> anyone?
<barelystable> sounds like maybe the receiver doesn't come up fast enough to be detected?
<Flannel> deCon: AWN has an Ubuntu repository
<|chiz|_> deCon, the link is probably just not responding
<mrmikegx> yeah
<mrmikegx> is there any way to hardcode it in?
<deCon> Flannel, thanks. I installed the repo in the list and updated etc..but it just jumps and does nothing, try again later? the command syntax is proper, correct?
<barelystable> maybe theres something in your bios that you could futz with. one of those "legacy" settings
<thinman1189> how do I install a video driver from a site on startup?
<sid32> hey.. anyone have any experiences with disapearing applications lits?
<sid32> lists?
<deCon> > Flannel You are a help addict you know
<barelystable> if you can get into the bios with the keyboard then it comes up pretty fast
<Flannel> deCon: If you added the repository (thats the apt repository, not the svn repository), you shouldn't need to build from source.  But yeah, that syntax lookedgood
<sid32> applications menu is totally blank
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, what are you trying to do?
<deCon> Flannel, I'm following directions on this site...is there another way you could point me to?
<deCon> Flannel, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/UbuntuFeistyHowTo
<Smitty> how do you install a .iso?
<mrmikegx> yeah i can get into the bios.  I can even get into ubuntu i just have to use safe mode.  I get into save mode with the same keyboard and mouse.
<Flannel> deCon: deCon http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository
<thelostpatrol> question: is noscript for firefox useful at all in ubuntu or is it not necessary/obsolete?
<jpiccolo> RX errors means a bad network card, right?
<Hamm_laptop> yeah i've been looking for a good linux app that makes and mounts *.iso files
<z0rz> thelostpatrol: it is useful in Ubuntu
<mariov>                                                                                                 how can I get mi nvidia nv18 video card to be able to use opengl textures
<Hamm_laptop> so if you find one let me know
<thinman1189> |chiz|_: I tried to update from dapper to edgy but I boot to a black screen. I removed splash quiet and quiet splash from the command line but it didn't help. someone else in here suggested it was my video card. I just want to update to feisty anyway so if there's a way to skip fixing edgy that'd be great.
<Flannel> deCon: That way doesn't require any compiling, and as such, you get the beenfits of package management
<Flannel> Hamm_laptop: eh?  "mount" mounts ISOs
<janeNarak> 1126 user !!
<thelostpatrol> z0rz, thanks. can you explain how?
<z0rz> Cross site scripting is still a possibility on Ubuntu
<sid32> repairing damaged aplications?
<thelostpatrol> z0rz, oh, i see.
<Flannel> !iso | Hamm_laptop
<ubotu> Hamm_laptop: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<sid32> list?
<thelostpatrol> z0rz, ok, i shall keep it then.
<deCon> Flannel, right...i did all that...all the way to the bottom except the affinity thing
<DBO> thelostpatrol, it protects against poorly coded javascript that loops over and over
<Hamm_laptop> i am a noob heh,....still reading
<mariov>                goooooddd hhhhhheeeeeeeellllllllllpppppppp
<Flannel> deCon: right.  If you did that (my) page, you don't need to do the other
<z0rz> Also, there are vulnerabilities that can get your router password via javascript.  CSS is all the rave now a days, so I'm sure there will be more to come.
<deCon> Flannel, oh ok...so i guess it is installed??? the last thing i did was "sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-svn"
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, are you able to get a console by hitting alt-ctrl-F1?
<thelostpatrol> DBO, thanks. in windows i use it to prevent spyware.
<barelystable> mrmikegx: found a link that talks about a problem with PS2 and sis mobos, no real solution offered. got a sis based board?
<deCon> Flannel, lol...nevermind, its running, i just didn'
<Flannel> deCon: sounds good.
<deCon> Flannel, didn't think it had installed that way.. thank you again!
<mrmikegx> let me check
<B123> What is the best way to backup DVD's with ubuntu
<Flannel> !dvd | B123
<ubotu> B123: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<thinman1189> no, I'm not. I used to be able to use ctrl-alt-del + enter to restart. my graphics card is kind of old and unknown. I'm thinking that there just aren't any drivers for it.
<B123> okay! im downloading it now.
<deCon> Flannel, do you know how to insert a beryl workspace manager into this particular program?
<Flannel> deCon: no idea.  You might ask in #ubuntu-effects though
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, can you boot single user mode?
<Flannel> deCon: er... hmm.  No, I don't know if theyd know either.
<SurfnKid> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrChaos> anyone use kvpnc to connect to a watchguard or other ipsec box?
<thinman1189> I'm not sure what that means. if I go into grub I can get into recovery mode. I've never been in it before so I don't know what it's supposed to be like but all I get is a command line when it's done.
<musya> ok i installed wxwidgets via downloading the file and installing it, but how do i run it?
<DrChaos> I need som help
<deCon> Flannel, no worries, ill play around. have a good ______ (wherever you are)
<vanberge> thebillywayne,  guess what works perfectly as an internal dvd drive... lol
<thebillywayne> vanberge, sweet!  hope you didn't pay too much extra for it.  :D
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, recovery mode is just what ubuntu calls single user mode
<vanberge> thebillywayne, freebee.... hand me  down
<thebillywayne> vanberge, awesome.
<thinman1189> |chiz|_:then yes I can :s
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, basically it gives you a root console
<vanberge> ;-)  i didnt know you could do that
<thinman1189> |chiz|_:okay. so, what should I do?
<mrmikegx> no my board has a via chipset
<barelystable> mrmikegx: hmm, welp check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416356 maybe it will help
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first, I would recommend using the video driver nv for now (I think you said that you have a nvidia card) and see where that gets you
<barelystable> basically comes down to turning off USB legacy support in the bios i guess
<d0lph1nK1ng> does NDisWrapper work for any windows driver?
<d0lph1nK1ng> such as a webcam driver
<thinman1189> |chiz|_:I have an xgi volari card but I have onboard I could temp use. I'm not sure how I would choose the driver etc. though
<barelystable> nope, ndiswrapper means "network driver interface spec"
<tsikis> hello there
<mrmikegx> ok im going to try this.  Thanks for the help barystable.
<d0lph1nK1ng> bummer, thanx barelystable
<barelystable> np
<tsikis> anyone has any good torrent client that works and dont crash all the time like azureus besides ktorrent?
<barelystable> doplin: read something online about a guy whose done like 100 webcam drivers
<Angel-SL> !kde-package
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-package - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barelystable> it was on dig a couple of days ago
<|chiz|_> thinman1189: when you do the dpkg-reconfigure, it will give you a list of ones that you are currently compiled into your kernel
<DBO> barelystable, more like 352 =P
<Angel-SL> hey, whats the package to install KDE on Ubuntu? i want both..
<DBO> Angel-SL, kubuntu-desktop
<HKJGN_> moo..
<|chiz|_> thinman1189: when you do the dpkg-reconfigure, you just have to pick the right one :P
<barelystable> ha, okie 352
<Angel-SL> DBO: that installs KDE on ubuntu, right?
<DBO> Angel-SL, sure does
<Angel-SL> Okay
<thinman1189> okay, thanks. I'll try that.
<mariov> i cannot play my 3d games hhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppp
<barelystable> did he really write 352 drivers or is it a couple of drivers that work for a lot chipsets?
<DBO> mariov, chillax, what video card do you have?
<mariov> dbo, nvidia
<DBO> barelystable, probably somewhere in between
<DBO> mariov, more specific please
<mariov> DBO, nvidia nv18
<Wriest> what kind of application can you use with ubuntu like ares and limewire ?
<DBO> mariov, did you use the Restricted Modules helper thing?
<mariov> DBO, I don't know what is that, can you tell me?
<thinman1189> is java better in 7.04?
<musya> ok i installed wxwidgets via downloading the file and installing it, but how do i run it?
<Gerro> mariov: updatedb then do locate blacklist play around with that to decide what drivers you don't want loaded and which you do
<DBO> mariov, System -> Adminstration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<thinman1189> |chiz|_: Do you know if java is more efficient in 7.04?
<|chiz|_> thinman1189: I don't know, what are you trying to run in java?
<mariov> DBO, yes, i did that and I have my driver "beeing used" (sorry, spanish version)
<DBO> mariov, can you please type glxinfo into a console and put the results into pastebin
<thinman1189> |chiz|_: an applet. on windows it takes up 40% of my cpu. in ubuntu it takes up 100% and barely functions.
<spinz8r> hi, how do i access hfs partition in Fesity? tks
<thinman1189> |chiz|_: release notes said something about java being integrated or something. I'm not sure if it's supposed to be more efficient now.
<Toma-> thinman1189: sounmds like a pretty poorly written applet
<Wriest> what 2p2 application can I use in ubuntu?
<odkjwodwodjkwodj>  hi guys, what is the best linux distribution to be installed on USB flash and that runs under windows? :-)
<mariov> DBO, take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19209/
<|chiz|_> oh, I'm not sure, I haven't run any java apps yet
<DBO> mariov, well that looks wonderful
<thinman1189> toma-:it's a very large applet, an mmo :$ .
<DBO> mariov, run glxgears and see if you see 3d rotating gears =)
<SurfnKid> whats a good ape+cue = mp3 converter
<SurfnKid> flac?
<jnc> odkjwodwodjkwodj: It's called Offtopic, you can find it quite often in this channel
<Toma-> odkjwodwodjkwodj: slax is a great USB based distro, but linux wont "run under windows" without a virtual machine
<mariov> DBO, I see them perfectly rotating
<DBO> mariov, so whats the problem?
<Ademan> when importing photos in f-spot, if you uncheck the "copy images to Photos directory" option, what happens? does it move the images? or make symlinks? or what?
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> Toma- thanks, what do you mean by virtual machine?
<jnc> SurfnKid: you'll be lucky to find any app that deals with 'ape' or other encumbered formats
<tsikis> anyone has any good torrent client that works and dont crash all the time like azureus besides ktorrent?
<thinman1189> Toma-:Do you happen to know if java is more efficient in 7.04?
<vanberge> thebillywayne, now that i have a working dvd drive - anything special i have to do in order to have dvd playback?  i already did the install libdvdread3
<Ademan> odkjwodwodjkwodj: a virtual machine is like a way to have a "computer inside a computer" in a sense
<Toma-> odkjwodwodjkwodj: i mean you cant "run" linux from windows. its a total windows replacement. you can run it from something like qemu for windows
<mariov> DBO, when I run tremulous (and other 3d games) the screen goes black and i can't do a thing or see anything
<jnc> Ademan: good question, answer is "undefined" :(
<Toma-> thinman1189: it has a newer version, so i should suspect so
<thebillywayne> vanberge, install mplayer?  :)
<Ademan> jnc: why's it an option then? :-p
<vanberge> thebillywayne,  i thought vlc would handle it
<DBO> mariov, can you try planet penguin racer just for kicks?
<thebillywayne> vanberge, either/or.  vlc is good too.
<Ademan> jnc: rather unfortunate too cause i need it to move them, last time i tried having it copy them i ended up using up my entire hard disk
<SurfnKid> jnc, i see, well this will be the last time i convert anything from that format to mp3
<jnc> Ademan: hey I didn't write it.  I would presume that f-spot keeps a database, and disabled "copy" option means that it would have a reference to the pathname
<Wriest> what is the channel to go to off topic?
<vanberge> thebillywayne,  vlc just bombs when i try  :(
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> Toma-, i dont want to ruin my windows... i just need to be able to run linux from a usb drive... how to do that? will that affect my windows files?
<mariov> DBO, is that on the add/remove tool?
<DBO> yes
<jnc> SurfnKid: if you ask, I suggest that you figure out how to make Foobar2000 function with WINE
<airtonix> does freenode still block tor connections?
<user_> can somebody help me to get my proper screen resolution?
<SurfnKid> jnc, whats Foobar2000?
<Toma-> odkjwodwodjkwodj: if you install ubuntu or slax onto a USB drive, youll be booting off that drive, into a fresh linux each time. it wont effect windows at all
<airtonix> sufnkid its a music player
<thebillywayne> vanberge, launch vlc from a terminal so you'll see what errors come up.
* jnc directs SurfnKid to google.com for further guidance
<airtonix> lol
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> Toma- thanks alot! :)
<thebillywayne> user_, what video driver?
<SurfnKid> jnc, :P
<Toma-> odkjwodwodjkwodj: np. you can ask more in #slax or check out their website
<Ademan> jnc: any idea how i might get it to move everything rather than copy? heck, is there a fspot channel?
<user_> oh thanks, nVidia drivers
<Ademan> clearly not on this server...
<jnc> SurfnKid: foobar2000 has some plugins which make it convenient for exporting to other lossless / lossy formats
<mariov> DBO, i'm installing it
<SurfnKid> i see
<thebillywayne> user_, what resolution you aiming for?
<jnc> Ademan: Gnome projects typically use irc.gnome.org
<Wriest> can someone tell me the channel to off topic
<thinman1189> Toma-: Sorry for the stupid question. My cpu is an amd athlon 64, I presume I should download the 64bit version?
<airtonix> jnc: so foobar is native to linux?
<Toma-> Wriest: #ubuntu-offtopic
<thebillywayne> Wriest, #ubuntu-offtopic
<user_> thebillywayne 1280*1024
<thebillywayne> boo ya
<Wriest> thanx
<jnc> airtonix: no sir, it is a windows executable
<Ademan> jnc: yeah i just tried there :-/
<airtonix> jnc : /cry
<jnc> airtonix: I noes.
<Toma-> thinman1189: no. get the java package from the repositories with Synaptic. its best to keep to using packages
<airtonix> jnc: for winamp also does the same
<thebillywayne> user_, have you reconfigured your xserver since installing the nVidia driver?
<Toma-> thinman1189: the version you need will be the only version available to you
<user_> I don't know how to do that indeed
<airtonix> jnc: i want the avs out of winamp native to linux.
<jnc> airtonix: I like Amarok, and also exaile
<user_> would you mind to explain it step by step?
<thebillywayne> user_, well, I'm not very familiar with nVidia, honestly.  Let me ask a general question to the room.
<user_> ok
<airtonix> jnc: try gnomeMusicBrowser
<jnc> airtonix: I hear foobar2000 works perfectly under WINE, which is good for most people
<thebillywayne> Don't you have to reconfigure xserver after installing a new video driver?
<jnc> airtonix: :)  that sounds new and interesting
<bullgard4> The file 'acpiconf.c' is not on my computer. See
<thinman1189> Toma-: Sorry for not clarifying. I'm talking about an install cd for ubuntu 7.04. My current ubuntu os has had problems whilst updating to 6.10. I think I'm just going to back up and do a clean install.
<jnc> airtonix: veering off topic though haha
<vanberge> thebillywayne,  i removed /home/user/.vlc dir ,and works now
<airtonix> jnc: does foobar have the adnvancedVisulisationStudio from winamp?
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> toma- i should download the .iso file or the .tar file??
<airtonix> all: ooh sooryyy
<user_> I haven't installed nVidia drivers yet, I'm just trying to figure out how to get a proper screen resolution
<thebillywayne> vanberge, oh.  cool.  maybe I should try that (I've been having problems with dvd playback).
<bullgard4> (http://people.freebsd.org/~ariff/acpi/acpibif.c.) Where can I find it?
<Toma-> thinman1189: ahh ok. i hear the 64bit distro is quite good now for managing the last of the 32bit apps like flash
<Toma-> odkjwodwodjkwodj: iso. also, dont ask in here, move it to #ubuntu-offtopic if anywhere
<bullgard4> The file 'acpiconf.c' is not on my computer. See  (http://people.freebsd.org/~ariff/acpi/acpibif.c.) Where can I find it?
<SurfnKid> DBO, got a question about glxinfo
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> ok
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, you should install the x86 version, stay away from the nightmares of running the 64bit version, unless you really need 64bit computing, and if you're not sure on that one then probably don't
<SurfnKid> DBO, would you know why I get this  glxinfo | grep Driver
<airtonix> how do i change the text of the commandPrompt?
<SurfnKid> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<SurfnKid>  instead of the ATI Mobility Radeon output, if it once worked before
<jnc> airtonix: controlled by shell variable PS1
<godlygeek> 'scuse me, all, I have a question about acpi/acpid/gnome-power-manager: Got feisty set up pretty easily on my new macbook, and this time around I decided to do things in a more ubuntu-y way, rather than throwing my own shell scripts all over the system.  So, i'm playing with gnome-power-manager and such, and I just accidentally let my laptop run down to 0 battery, taking the whole system with it - shouldn't something have asked the syst
<user_> thebillywayne I don't need 3D support at all
<JunZiJian> how to del the whole content in vi
<airtonix> cheers
<jnc> JunZiJian: d 21351256123651235 j
<godlygeek> JunZiJian: ggdG
<jnc> i.e. some ridiculous number, and the command for down one character
<thebillywayne> user_, paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the pastebin.
<godlygeek> jnc: mine's better.  ;-)
<|chiz|_> SurfnKid: are you running an xgl session?
<LH> any good linux scripting gurus around?, i have this row where i need to replace (last part of $i) with some acctual code: for i in `find . -maxdepth 1 -type d`; do mkdir /share/(last part of $i) && mount --bind $i /share/(last part of $i); done
<thinman1189> Toma-:Last time I tried to install off of a downloaded cd it hang in a pixelated loading screen. is there any way to check that my cd is not corrupted or should I just buy a cd?
<JunZiJian> thks a lot
<user_> thebillywayne excuse me but, how can I do that?
<jnc> godlygeek: You win my hat.
<aum> hi - what fs format is initrd in?
<jnc> aum: depends on your kernel version
<Toma-> thinman1189: you can get a free CD from ShipIt, and you can check the CDs integrity from the inital install screen
<aum> 2.6.20.3
<thebillywayne> user_, open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal).  Enter the command: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SurfnKid> |chiz|_, yes
<godlygeek> LH: when you say "last part of $i", you mean....   if $i is /etc/init.d/ac.d, you want... ac.d?
<thebillywayne> user_, then paste the output of that command to the pastebin.
<jnc> aum: common initrd formats for kernels prior to 2.6.15 are gzipped ext2 filesystems, squashfs filesystems, or jffs
<user_> thebillywayne done, now what?
<LH> godlygeek, yeah
<jnc> aum: more recent filesystems make use of initramfs
<thebillywayne> user_, paste it to the pastebin.
<aum> ok
<thebillywayne> !pastebin | user_
<ubotu> user_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SurfnKid> |chiz|_, it was giving me direct rendering: yes, once before now it doesnt, but the cube works fine
<godlygeek> mkdir $i:t, if you're running bash or zsh
<aum> jnc, i want to mount my initrd and look inside it
<|chiz|_> SurfnKid: that is why you are getting that error, if you log in to a normal gnome/kde session then you won't have that error
<jnc> aum: so, I forgot the sequence of events to pick one apart and recreate it, but it's not very simple
<LH> thx
<thebillywayne> user_, after you've pasted the output of that command to the pastebin, give me the link to your paste.  :)
<user_> ubotu thanks pal, didn't know that
<jnc> aum: google for like "custom initramfs" might turn up info you could read up on
<user_> thebillywayne all right, that I'll do
<thebillywayne> !bot | user_
<aum> jnc, ok
<ubotu> user_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Snowman> greetings.
<thinman1189> Toma-:Yes but I don't want to wait the 10 weeks. I'd rather spend $10 and get it sooner. I checked it from the when I originally tried a while back. Everything checked out but it still didn't work.
<Snowman> I realize this isn't the kubuntu channel, but would there be anyone here familiar with either ndiswrapper, or knetworkmanager (ideally both.)?
<SurfnKid> |chiz|_, i see, so that has been the confusing part about ATI with XGL, that when im in a normal session direct rendering is working, but isnt once I go into XGL, is this how it's supposed to work?
<Toma-> thinman1189: did you get any error messages?
<airtonix> umm yeah not sure how to change sheel variables..is it with the ECHO command?
<|chiz|_> thinman1189, when you had trouble with the install disc in the past was it the 32bit version or the 64bit version?
<user_> thebillywayne if everything went right, it's: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19219/
<airtonix> soeey shell variables
<jnc> Snowman: i am slowly walking away :/
<airtonix> gah...
<jnc> airtonix: good guess, mate
<Snowman> jnc: eh?
<Toma-> thinman1189: and yeh, you can buy it, but that wont help that much. ShipIt only takes around 3 weeks
<jordan> Hey, does anyone know much about how XMDCP really works, like is everything (graphics and junk) send uncompressed?
<jnc> airtonix: pm if you want a little one-on-one for unix howto
<godlygeek> Snowman: actual question, perhaps?  I'm no expert, but I might be able to help.
<thinman1189> Toma-:No, it went into the loading screen and the moving portion of the loading bar froze on the right side. after about 5-10mins the screen became pixelated and didn't do anything.
<Fylk> Is there any chance that we'll be getting pidgin any time soon?
<thebillywayne> user_, you're wanting which resolution again?
<Toma-> Fylk: no
<thinman1189> Toma-:I think it may be my graphics card. I really want ubuntu but I don't have the money for a new one.
<Fylk> Any reason why Toma?
<user_> 1280*1024
<jnc> jordan: good question, don't know the answer.  it's presumably over the X protocols
<godlygeek> airtonx: 'echo' doesn't change shell variables, just can be used to output them.  to change the value of variable 'var' to value 'val', you can just type 'export var=val' (which will also make variable 'var' available to any new programs you launch)
<[Meta] > I installed G++ through the Synaptic Package Viewer, where do I find it now?
<Toma-> thinman1189: ok. have you tried looking at the boot options from the installer?
<mario_> DBO, still there?
<jordan> thanks jnc
<DBO> mario_, yeah
<jnc> [Meta] : 'g++' command?
<godlygeek> [Meta] : open up a terminal and type 'g++'
<[Meta] > Okay
<Toma-> Fylk: compatibility, not needed, and if youre lucky, it might pop up in backports
<Snowman> godlygeek: basically, I upgraded to 7.04, and can't seem to get my wireless behaving.  in knetwork manager, I managed to get online by manually configuring the ssid, key, etc.
<|chiz|_> SurfnKid: yeah, its kind of crappy but if you want a composite desktop then that is currently the only solution, the xgl desktop steals the direct rendering, so if you find out you're having trouble with some games or something that needs dri then try logging in with a regular gnome/kde session
<[Meta] > Weee.
<jordan> Also, is there anything I need to do in order to optimize ubuntu 7.04's networking to utilize more than half of the gigabit LAN
<[Meta] > *Errrr
<[Meta] > That didn't work
<DanaG> I actually like the http://repository.debuntu.org package of gaim -- it has the Bonjour plugin.
<jnc> Snowman: oh.  another one of those
<mario_> DBO, i downloaded the game, and when I tried to play all i could see wass a black screen
<Snowman> however, I can no longer see a list of the wlans in the area.  I need to be able to do that to connect to other lans while travelling for work.
<DanaG> That's the iChat-compatible LAN chat.
<[Meta] > g++: no input files
<jnc> Snowman: look at /etc/network/interfaces, is your wifi listed there?
<godlygeek> [Meta] : what are you trying to do with g++, exactly?
<Fylk> Toma: I don't see the not needed part. Pidgin has a number of important improvements.
<mario_> DBO, i could hear, but i couldn't see a thing
<[Meta] > Get it to run, godlygeek
<jnc> [Meta] : you just ran it, without any input files
<jnc> heh
<Snowman> jnc: as per my response to godlygeek, I'm online via the wireless, it's just the list of available networks that's not working.
<thinman1189> Toma-:When I tried installing I tried all the options and nothing seemed to work. I just went to try and download 7.04 and I got an error message saying the requested url was not found on the server.
<[Meta] > ...Ohhhh
<[Meta] > I get it.
<[Meta] > Hahahaha
<godlygeek> [Meta] : g++ is a c++ compiler:  It did run, it just didn't compile anything
<[Meta] > So...
<[Meta] > If I wanted to run a cpp file
<godlygeek> [Meta] : do you know c++?  ;)
<Toma-> Fylk: none of them security related :)
<thebillywayne> user_, in the terminal, enter this command: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<jnc> Snowman: oh... my bad.   'iwlist scanning' do anything for you?
<[Meta] > I'm learning. :P
<[Meta] > Anyway.
<Toma-> thinman1189: try another mirror?
<godlygeek> [Meta] : Good enough.  Create a cpp file, then compile it with 'g++ NAME.cpp'
<thinman1189> Toma-:I've tried 4
<LH> godlygeek, i tried this "for i in `find . -maxdepth 1 -type d`; do mkdir /share/$i:t; done" but that gave me "mkdir: cannot create directory `/share/./test.dir:t': Read-only file system"
<mario_> DBO, has that ever happen to anyone?
<user_> thebillywayne, done
<Snowman> jnc: as in iwlist wlan0 scanning ?
<godlygeek> that will create a file named 'a.out' which you can run with './a.out'
<[Meta] > Okay. Hang on. I think I have one somewhere
<Fylk> Toma: And? Does not improved usability and function count for something? Is that not the point of software?
<Toma-> thinman1189: :S
<Snowman> yeah, that lists the usual suspects for this neighborhood.
<DBO> mario_, I don't really know whats going on unless it is putting the monitor out of sync for some reason
<jnc> [Meta] : the 'make' command by default tries to do the right thing, if you have foobar.cc, then you run 'make foobar.cc' it will invoke the 'g++ -o foobar foobar.cc' you want
<jnc> Snowman: yup
<Toma-> Fylk: if that was the case, there would be 1000 updates to ubuntu every week
<thebillywayne> user_, I've added the resolution you wanted to your xorg.conf.  Open your xorg.conf file using this command: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jnc> Snowman: checking dmesg for errors if it doesn't work
<Snowman> so it's just knetworkmanager that's borked?  I'm wondering if I shouldn't just try ubuntu.  gnome is likely more polished now than when I last ran it.
<mario_> DBO, what do you think, do you want me to send you the xorg.conf file?
<Jack31> Where does the SVN command store the files it downloads?
<Snowman> jnc: yeah, I can see the lans using iwlist
<SurfnKid> |chiz|_, sure thing, I guess stealing is what its doing, so it's using direct rendering isnt? just doesnt show direct rendering to work cuz Xgl is on it, sort of right?
<Fylk> Toma: Not really. As will all things, there is a limit to reason. Pidgin is a fairly large update, a number of large improvements. Not only that, but gaim is currently violating copywrite laws.
<DBO> mario_, actually im sorry I have to do some work =(
<thebillywayne> user_, then delete what's in the file and replace it with this pastebin.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19220/
<thinman1189> Toma-: Oh well, I've got class in the morning. Thanks for the help.
<zie> mario, did you find the problem
<user_> thebillywayne: ok, and now?
<jnc> Snowman: probably some KDE specific thing, yeah
<Skiguy> Hm. new problem. gedit won't run. tried reinstalling wtih now luck. anyone else had this problem? have any ideas?
<user_> thebillywayne: ok
<Snowman> how's wireless under ubuntu?  better than this shite?
<Toma-> Fylk: lets continue in offtopic
<Skiguy> no luck*
<jnc> Skiguy: if you run 'gedit' from a terminal, is there an error?
<Skiguy> nope
<Skiguy> nuthin'
<godlygeek> LH: uh... my bad, that apparently doesn't work in bash.  i'm very used to the niceties of zsh
<Skiguy> doesn't start. no error.
<zie> try apt - getit
<mario_> DBO, thank's anyway, one final thing: how can I tell some other person to help me without having to tell all the story
<tsikis> anyone has any good torrent client to suggest besides azureus and ktorrent?
<thebillywayne> user_, after you've replaced what was in the file with what's in the pastebin, save the file and close gedit.  Then restart X by pressing ctrl-alt-backspace.
<Skiguy> hm. okay. scratch that
<[Meta] > g++: /home/c_to_f.cpp: No such file or directory g++: no input files
<|chiz|_> SurfnKid: yeah something like that
<DanaG> uTorrent under Wine, perhaps?
<Skiguy> running it is okay.
<user_> thebillywayne: saved
<Flannel> tsikis: bittornado, it's already installed.
<zie> is he compilling
<Skiguy> trying to sudo open xorg.conf is the no go
<DanaG> s/u//
<godlygeek> LH: in that case, you should be able to use ${i##*/} instead of $i:t
<tsikis> i know but it aint getting much of speed
<[Meta] > Meh.
<[Meta] > I'll mess with it later.
<Snowman> can the ubuntu livecd use/install things like ndiswrapper?
<[Meta] > And probably end up using the KDE compiler and environment. :/
<godlygeek> [Meta] 
<jnc> godlygeek: typo?
<rummik> where is inetd or xinetd?
<Snowman> if so, then I could likely install ubuntu and see if it's just the kde crap that's the problem.
<mario_> DBO, ?
<jnc> Snowman: if you like KDE, use it
<godlygeek> [Meta] : /home/c_to_f.cpp probably doesn't exist
<rummik> or is there something i should be using instead of inetd or xinetd?
<jnc> what can I say
<orbin> Snowman: tried asking the folk in #kubuntu?
<[Meta] > It does exist
<godlygeek> [Meta] : you probably meant '~/c_to_f.cpp'
<[Meta] > ..
<Snowman> orbin: yeah.  they sent me here as they had no idea what was wrong.
<[Meta] > What?
<godlygeek> ~ expands to your home directory.
<jnc> home directory is not /home
<godlygeek> either that, or /home/USERNAME/c_to_f.cpp
* DanaG hollers at pulseaudio.
<jnc> it is /home/username
<user_> thebillywayne: after I edit the file and save it, what should I do next?
<airtonix> Snowman: well i jst looked at the wireless network manager for my lappy...and its seems way more improved than dapper
<Snowman> airtonix: kde or gnome?
<mraudiofreak> could someone help me work through a "Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'" for a myth install, i've had it working before but this time it just won't go. The troubleshooting page isn't really working.
<SurfnKid> |chiz|_, then thats fine :) dont do much gaming so no biggie I just wanted to get direct rendering: no, under xgl clarified, and you did it :)
<zie> home is /home
<Jack31> Where Does the SVN subversion command store the source it downlaods?
<Toma-> DanaG: youre really quite random :D
<[Meta] > Okay.
<thebillywayne> user_, restart X.  ctrl-alt-backspace.  when you sign back in, you should see 1280x1024 in the options for Screen Resolution.
<[Meta] > I think it compiled
<Snowman> zie: home is /home/<username>, no?
<zie> i use that alot when proggraming python
<[Meta] > Now what?
<jnc> mraudiofreak: sounds a lot like MySQL access denied  error
<[Meta] > Oh
<[Meta] > I see the a.out
<airtonix> snowman: i did a netboot install from my isp's local mirror....its running beryl off the bat in grand style
<zie> i just use /home
<user_> thebillywayne: ok, thank you very much
<Skiguy> okay. so "sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf" prompts for a password, hangs for way too long, then resets to the prompt
<thebillywayne> user_, be sure to report back, K?
<[Meta] > Okay. I get it.
<orbin> Snowman: well i'm not sure if knetworkmanager is the same as gnome's, but you're saying you don't see any networks in the applet?
<airtonix> snowman: gnome
<[Meta] > It worked too. :D
<airtonix> snowman: i havent tried yet...
<[Meta] > 'Twas just a program to convert celsius to fahrenheit.
<Snowman> orbin: yeah.  I can connect, as I'm here using the NIC, but when I try to use the applet to select a different lan, I can't see any.
<Skiguy> "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" works fine
<DivineMonkey> Anyone know how i would completely reinstall from a bash recovery prompt?
<thebillywayne> Skiguy, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<rummik> i'm installing vmware, it wants either inetd or xinetd to be on here. shouldn't they be here? or should i just install one?
<Snowman> orbin: which isn't going to help much at work, or at a client site.
<godlygeek> [Meta] : A command line tutorial might be in order.  ;)  http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<rohan> what does this error signify ? http://rafb.net/p/I09FKq79.html
<orbin> Snowman: and iwlist scan shows them?
<user_> thebillywayne: sorry man, didn't work
<jnc> [Meta] : are you doing this for school? there's seriously better things to learn than C++ on a whim
<Snowman> orbin: yep.
<|chiz|_> SurfnKid: yeah, hopefully the boys at ati will give us a better driver with hardware composite support and we won't have to run this xgl desktop anymore... till then..
<Snowman> orbin: so it's just that applet.
<mario_> Who in the world can help me with my 3d games, none of them work, and I have my nvidia drivers installed???????????????????
<thebillywayne> user_, did you try Preferences > Screen REsolution?
<[Meta] > godlygeek, thanks for that, I wanted to learn it. :/
<godlygeek> jnc:  You're wrong, c++ is the most useful thing in the world.  :-p
<Toma-> mario_: run one in the terminal and see what the error message is
<user_> thebillywayne: yep, same old resolutions
<benanzo> Hello, I am interested if stock ubuntu kernel ia32 2.6.20-15-generic has support for EFI in mactels.  I apt-get installed elilo which also pulled down efibootmgr but that requires module efivars, which isn't available.
<jnc> godlygeek: it's a joke set unto humanity by B.S.
<mario_> toma-, there's no error
<[Meta] > Most programs are written in C++
<user_> thebillywayne: how can I make sure I did paste the correct lines?
<Toma-> mario_: what games are you running?
<Snowman> jnc: for a joke, it's quite the useful language.
<mario_> toma-, the game starts but I can't see anything, i can hear
<godlygeek> [Meta] : if you intend to run linux for the long run, you definitely want to learn how to work your way around a command line.
<rummik> should i install inetd or xinetd?
<zie> mario: go to System/Administration/Restrected Drivers Manager
<[Meta] > I know. x.x
<jnc> Snowman: IMO only because Ruby had not been developed yet
<mario_> toma-, i've tried them all, from planet penguin racer, to tremulous and it's the same thing
<godlygeek> jnc: So are you a C guy or a Java guy, then?  ;-)
<[Meta] > I had Linux for about a month last time and I could do some basic stuff.
<Toma-> mario_: do you know what pastebin is?
<Snowman> jnc: ruby is amusing to me as well.  I do both, as well as some java.
<mario_> zie, i talked to you earlier and
<zie> enter your password
<zie> i think i can help now
<thebillywayne> user_, open the file that we just edited.  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Look in Section "Screen" and see if "1280x1024" is in the "Modes" line.
<godlygeek> [Meta] : At the very least, understanding how to make and navigate directories, absolutely, relatively, and relatively to ~, will all come in VERY useful.
<senectus> Hey peoples :-)
<godlygeek> [Meta] : Oh, and list directory contents and such.  ;)
<Skiguy> does the remote session use xorg.conf for display settings?
<jnc> Snowman: I'm pleased with Ruby.  Nothing in it strikes me as quirky or senseless
<Snowman> orbin: suggestions?
<thebillywayne> !hi | senectus
<ubotu> senectus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zie> make shure the video card is set, thats my help. also make shure linuxs supports the video card
<mario_> zie, thanks
<[Meta] > I know how, godlygeek. I just don't know many shortenings
<orbin> Snowman: can you connect to the network if you select "connect to other wireless" and manually enter details?
<zie> go to google, type "does linux support "video card name""
<zie> welcome
<LH> godlygeek, worked great, thx
<senectus> When I upgraded to feisty, it tells me it DID upgrade Firefox but if I do a Help -> About is says I'm still using 1.5... any reasons why?
<godlygeek> jnc: Admittedly, c++ has some syntactic oddities, but it's quite nice that it compiles down to machine code and runs fast.
<Snowman> jnc: all languages have their quirks.  it's just a matter of whether or not yours match the language. ;)  I find c++ logical, java to be it's pale shadow, and ruby to be oddly different, but nice.
<thebillywayne> Is the nv driver the best driver for nVidia users?
<godlygeek> LH: no prob.
<user_> thebillywayne: it is, do I have to restart?
<rummik> is there a reason both inetd and xinetd aren't here?
<zie> i dont thank so the billy
<isilloke> oy
<Bradford> Hey, does anyone know how to change the boot priority in Grub???
<thebillywayne> user_, well, ctrl-alt-backspace should have done it.
<mario_> toma-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19212/ is it?
<Snowman> orbin: no, I don't see anything in the options for wireless, I have to go into "manual configuration" and set up the interface through that.
<isilloke> edit menu.lst
<thebillywayne> zie, well user_ is using the nv driver for his GeForce3 and he can't even get 1280x1024.
* [Meta]  wonders why her connection is lagging
<jnc> Bradford: uh, boot "priority" like savedefault?
<Snowman> [Meta] : because the universe hates your computer.
<thebillywayne> Bradford, change the default number in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<orbin> Snowman: again, not sure if it's going to be the same, but what can you see when you right-click on the applet?
<godlygeek> so, does this mean that no one in the channel knows anything about power settings?  :)
<isilloke> bradford : change the line default =,
<[Meta] > Yep. Probably right there, Snowman
<godlygeek> [Meta] : You're a girl!?  Marry me. (*giggle*, a rare thing on IRC)
<user_> thebillywayne: stupid question: should I have installed the nVidia drivers before doing all the things you told me?
<mario_> toma-, is this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19209/?
<jnc> godlygeek: hush
<Gerro> [Meta] : hmm what exactly is wrong?
<Snowman> orbin: the options for the wired card (disconnected), and options to manually configure the interfaces.  which is where I set up wlan0 for my ssid, etc.
<[Meta] > godlygeek: So I've noticed. :P
<Cosmo_> using the live CD is there away to copy a folder from one partition to another?
<B123> How can I backup DVD's? K9 keeps crashing
<[Meta] > Nothing, Gerro.
<thebillywayne> user_, the nv driver isn't the best option.  Yes.  You should install the nVidia driver.  :0
<senectus> When I upgraded to feisty, it tells me it DID upgrade Firefox but if I do a Help -> About is says I'm still using 1.5... any reasons why?
<Snowman> orbin: what I used to see was a list of lans, signal strengths, etc.
<Toma-> mario_: yep
<Bradford> menu.lst has... a bunch of stuff, what exactly do I change? Where can I read more about it, do you know???
<Snowman> orbin: however I couldn't connect to them then.  when I manually configured I lost that list, but gained the internet connection. :|
<mydnaismine> senectus, jus install it urself
<mario_> toma-, what do you see there (like asking to a magician)
<rummik> why don't i have inetd or xinetd?
<thebillywayne> boy.  I have to choose between my screen's best resolution and being able to playback video.  What a world.
<godlygeek> jnc: I swear I'll shut up if someone can tell me a way to make gnome automatically suspend when battery is low.  :)
<mraudiofreak> would anyone be able to help me through a mythtv, mysql problem?
<Gerro> [Meta] : oh sorry didn't see the reference about connection lag
<Toma-> mario_: i see 2 lots of text, and mot much errors
<Toma-> *not
<user_> thebillywayne: is the nVidia driver intended for 3D support?, I just need correct 2D resolution
<[Meta] > godlygeek: Forgot to mention, not old enough to marry you. Sorry. ;)
<jnc> godlygeek: the power preference app, I think
<senectus> mydnaismine: but the package manager says it IS installed?!
<mario_> toma-. what do you suggest?
<thebillywayne> user_, not necessarily for 3D support only.  it's just the best driver to use, AFAIK.
<B123> anone know ho wto help me
<jnc> godlygeek: well I had trouble with some permissions though
<mydnaismine> reinstall,remove n put it in again
<godlygeek> jnc: Doesn't seem to mention a level at which to shutdown, or commands to run when low...
<longgia2001> I'm trying to make the Brother MFC7820N working on Feisty. I follow the instructions at Brother website, but not success. As follow:
<longgia2001> $umount /proc/bus/usb
<longgia2001> umount: it seems /proc/bus/usb is mounted multiple times
<jnc> godlygeek: it would signal the command, and the command would fail to run
<rummik> should i install inetd?
<[Meta] > godlygeek: Also the link you sent to the tutorial doesn't load.
<longgia2001> Can anyone privide me an advice
<thebillywayne> user_, try System > Admin' > Restricted Drivers Manager
<godlygeek> [Meta] : Hey, I'm barely 21!  You can't be THAT far off.
<orbin> Snowman: with right-click?  you don't see this: http://img148.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=th_46333_screen_122_808lo.jpg ?
<user_> thebillywayne: I'll try installing it then
<Toma-> mario_: look through your log files for errors about GLX, nvidia and so on
<[Meta] > godlygeek: Can't I? *was born in '91*
<jnc> [Meta] : if you're 27, it kills my theory on females and post-internet computer useage
<thebillywayne> user_, you'll probably be glad you did.  :-)  Remember, you've got a workable xorg.conf stored in xorg.conf.backup, in case you need it.  :-)
* jnc pokes bc
<[Meta] > I'm 15. :P Turning 16.
<mrigns_> there are no gurls in the interweb
<mario_> toma-, where can I find that?
<Snowman> orbin: nope, because I'm using knetworkmanager.  different applet.
<[Meta] > So I've heard, mrigns_
<airtonix> thie means is now need two more amoedba cells to pass off as a human now? geesh
<Toma-> mario_: /var/log
<godlygeek> [Meta] : It works for me... do you have the caps right on the URL?  It's probably running off a (case sensitive) unix server.
<longgia2001> I'm trying to make the Brother MFC7820N (USB connection) working on Feisty. I follow the instructions at Brother website, but not success. Have you ever experienced this.  Is there any advice
<[Meta] > I copy pasted what you sent
<jnc> [Meta] : I wish my kid sister had an interest in something other than myspace.  kudos to you
<Toma-> mario_: namely Xorg.0.log (look for lines that start with (EE)) and the end part of dmesg
<user_> thebillywayne: I appreaciate all your help
<[Meta] > jnc: I don't even have a MySpace. :)
<Bradford> thebillwayne, menu.lst has... a bunch of stuff, what exactly do I change? Where can I read more about it, do you know???
<rummik> should i install inetd?
<user_> thebillywayne: going to restart, be back in a minute
<Snowman> silly question, but what's myspace?
<thebillywayne> user_, no problem.  wish I could help more.
<thebillywayne> Snowman, it's a web community.
<[Meta] > Snowman: Networking site. I honestly can't see the point to it
<Snowman> (I steer clear of that end of the net)
<godlygeek> [Meta] : Wait 10 years then marry me.  :-p, it'll be less creepy when 25 and 31!
* jsizzle greets all
<Snowman> [Meta] : ah, gotcha.  agreed.
<orbin> Snowman: yeah ... what i was gonna suggest was to tweak your interfaces file.  sometimes, from what i hear - the gnome applet can conflict with the network configuration thingo, and commenting out everything except the lines referring to lo can help.
<jnc> [Meta] : oh my god!   someone give you a golden something.  a giant ladel of achievement.   how do you resist the temptation to lolicon with the other emo's of the corn?
<dhorn> how do I run a .sh file?
<[Meta] > Haha, godlygeek
<longgia2001> I'm trying to make the Brother MFC7820N working on Feisty. I follow the instructions at Brother website, but not success. Can any one to give me help?
<godlygeek> [Meta] : Seriously, though, no idea why the link doesn't work for you...
<Snowman> orbin: hrm...  there's no gnome on this machine at all though.
* DanaG still sees Gutsy as Gusty.
<thebillywayne> dhorn, chmod +x it and then ./file.sh
<godlygeek> [Meta] : But any random "shell tutorial" that you google for should give you about as much.
<[Meta] > jnc: Haha. I get picked on just for not having one... and being a nerd at school. :P
<dhorn> thebillywayne, thaks
<dhorn> thx
<[Meta] > Okay. :)
<rummik> is there any reason inetd doesn't exist on my system?
<airtonix> thebillywayne: aweb community ithink not! its a group of highschool ropouts licking eachother with foul websites
<mario_> toma-, men, there's a lot of text, should I paste bin both?
<godlygeek> [Meta] : Then move on to the Advanced Bash Scripting Guide, because shell scripting will get you far on a linux system.  ;)
<dhorn> thebillywayne, one more question, when I ctrl+z a process in the console, how do I either bring it back up or sto pit?
<longgia2001> I'm trying to make the Brother MFC7820N (USB connection) working on Feisty. I follow the instructions at Brother website, but not success.
<DanaG> Oh, and I think this of MySpace:  <BLINK>My god, pink text on purple backgrounds?  What are you thinking?  Or maybe you weren't thinking at all.....!</BLINK>
<[Meta] > I'll try. :P
<airtonix> DanG: exackery
<thebillywayne> dhorn, not familiar with ctrl-z.  but you can stop any process with ctrl-c.
<Gerro> [Meta] : if your searching for linux tutorial might want to read the documentation at www.linux.org it is easy reading and lot of info
<Toma-> mario_: no, just look for the errors
<[Meta] > Can't guarantee I'll understand it though, godlygeek
<dhorn> ctrl-z hides the process
<DanaG> At least use Facebook -- no hideous styles there.
<jnc> [Meta] : keep the disco dancing, or the latin saying goes "In myspace emo sum"
<Snowman> [Meta] : just remember this.  The geek shall inherit the earth once the rest realize they can't live without our tech support ;)
<ThomasZ> hi all
<dhorn> I don't knwo how to get it back up
<ThomasZ> Alsa found the wrong audio card (forgot to load the module).  How do I tell alsa to search again?
<Cosmo_> using the live CD is there away to copy a folder from one partition to another?
<rummik> is there any reason inetd doesn't exist on my system?
<godlygeek> [Meta] : And, as a side note, Kudos to you on running linux.  :-p, when I tried it in high school... ahh, debian sid... now, THAT was a disaster.  I could get my modem OR my sound card to work, but not with the same kernel... lmao
<[Meta] > Indeed, Snowman. :)
<mario_> toma-, in the xorg.o.log i found some, paste bin or here?
<bindigoat> is ubuntu debian ?
<Arrick> yes
<godlygeek> bindigoat: It's based off debian, but not the same.
<Toma-> mario how many lines is it?
<orbin> Snowman: *shrug* i'd try it for the heck of it.
<[Meta] > godlygeek: I thank my dad for that one. I used to watch him reinstall Windows every few months. Then I got my Ubuntu CD at an IT convention.
<Snowman> godlygeek: when I was in high school, cd's weren't invented yet.  which made installing redhat from a stack of floppys as tall as my mini-tower somewhat annoying :D
<airtonix> Cosmo_:  indeed there is
<Toma-> mario_:  how many lines is it?
<Snowman> orbin: may I msg?
<godlygeek> Snowman: cd's were invented, but i didn't own a burner, so I had to pay the shipping.  ;)
<mario_> toma-, nine
<Cosmo_> airtonix: how do I go about doing it?
<jnc> Snowman: lol @ CDs.   kids these days don't know what "Vinyl" is
<airtonix> Cosmo_: its a simple case of mounting those parittions to existing folderss and wrinting then doing the copy from there
<[Meta] > I know what vinyl is.
<airtonix> Cosmo_: ahem...excuse the foul texct
* jnc fires shirken of 8" floppy disks at [Meta]  
<Snowman> jnc: I still have/use some vinyl.  most of my tapes have died of old age though.
<[Meta] > We have heaps of vinyl records in the lounge room. :)
<thebillywayne> vinyl is what I cut.
<rummik> is there any reason inetd doesn't exist on my system?
<Gerro> [Meta]  IT convention? wow lucky you all the IT here are still in stone age or something
<orbin> Snowman: sure
<Toma-> mario_: pastebin
<zie> anyone know a program that i can record my desktop with
* [Meta]  ducks and counters with 1 1/2" floppy disk at jnc
<airtonix> rummik: its not needed...maybe
<Arrick> hi all, I am using proftpd, and I have a user named ftp in a group bassgoon, I would like to allow the user to create but not modify files, how would one do this?
<Snowman> 8"?!?  now _THAT_ is before my time.  earliest I had was tape on my vic 20 and cbm pet, then 5.25" on my c64 and 128
<Phylo> hi, will somene help me get my laptop on the internet?
<jnc> 1.5...  wtf, minidisc?
<[Meta] > Gerro: Can you reword that?
<Arrick> its a ubuntu 6.06.1 lamp server
<thebillywayne> !istanbul | zie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* jnc falls
<[Meta] > Yeah.
<godlygeek> jnc: I'm quite used to linux/unix, but quite new to gnome/nautilus/metacity, usually preferring to immediately switch to using startx/fluxbox - so, on THAT note, if there were some kind of permission problems launching a suspend script for me, is there anywhere where error messages would be logged?
<[Meta] > It's the new one. >_>
<thebillywayne> zie, istanbul
<[Meta] > Typo for 3 1/2"
<airtonix> Phylo: type, specs and all please
<[Meta] > I think...
<zie> it records
<jnc> godlygeek: no, that's the sad thing.
<[Meta] > I remember the 8" floppy disks
<thebillywayne> !info instanbul
<ubotu> Package instanbul does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<[Meta] > Still have some somewhere.
<rummik> airtonix: so if something needs it that i want, i should go ahead and install it? would there be something else that does the same job that's already on here?
<mario_> toma-, there you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19222/
<thebillywayne> !info istanbul
<[Meta] > Got a 16KB stick of RAM in my room. :)
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-3build1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 376 kB
<godlygeek> rummik: If i had to guess, you have xinetd and not reg'lar inetd.
<zie>  !info istanbul
<jnc> godlygeek: the google trail goes like this, figure out what dbus / hal thing is used for suspend to ram, then read more about it and how to send that message by hand, do it and run the daemons in debug mode
<rummik> godlygeek: i don't see that either
<Phylo> I plugged it in via ethernet cable (JUST installed Ubuntu) and tried to add a program wifi-radar but it failed to download anything.  ok specs:
<zie> umm so download  istanbul
<Toma-> mario_: ahh, theyre ok errors. everyone gets them... disregard them
<Phylo> Toshiba Satellite... um
<[Meta] > Anyway, I need to eat.
<rummik> godlygeek: nor does vmware >.<
<Phylo> what else?
<airtonix> rummik: well ive done a neboot install it requires that so yeah if your puttin in somethigna that requires it put it in or it wont run most likley
<thebillywayne> zie, sudo aptitude install istanbul
<jnc> godlygeek: the end answer is you edit some kind of funky permissions file that describes which users are permitted to signal events that take down the box (i.e. suspend)
<mario_> toma-, i don't have others
<jsizzle> anyone remember how you make sudo sticky in a shell script? isn't it like sudo su something or other?
<Phylo> going through a router, dsl internet
<zie> ok
<godlygeek> jnc: I'm pretty set up for that - I can run the dbus command with dbus-send
<zie> ok thanks man
<airtonix> Phylo: turn it upside down read it undernetah
<zie> so i can make like a video tutorial
<Phylo> ... what the serial number?
<mario_> toma-, man, I think no one has the same problem
<jnc> [Meta] -[Eating] : I started when I was 6 (i'm 23 now)...  so...
<godlygeek> jnc: That makes me think that any IPC stuff going on behind the scenes should just be working
<airtonix> Phylo: no the model number
<zie> it will record off desktop too, such as the internet browser
<godlygeek> jnc: Which makes me think that it is an acpi/acpid/HAL problem (one of those, ;))
<jnc> godlygeek: I'm not terribly motivated to revisit this particular issue, sorry mate
<Snowman> jnc: started what.  programming?  or computer use?
<airtonix> Phylo: i used to have  toshiba dynaboook t4/410pme
<Gerro> [Meta] : oh you said you got an Ubuntu cd at an IT convention, that's nice is all. which desktop manager do you use I'm curious
<thebillywayne> zie, yes.  you can annotate with Beryl if you like.
<rummik> airtonix: i just tried installing inetd, it said the package doesn't exist. however, xinetd is installing just fine
<jnc> Snowman: dos commands, BASIC scripting
<godlygeek> jnc: thanks anyway, then.
<zie> ok
<airtonix> tyr this
<Snowman> jnc: my old man got me started in BASIC and ASM on a commodore cbm when I was 6 or so.  kept me quiet while he graded papers at the high school he worked for.
<airtonix> rummik: thry this: sudo apt-cache search inetd
<err0r> .join #ubuntu-fr
<airtonix> rummik: or replace inetd with xinetd
<jnc> assembler at young age, I envy you
<zie> whats this mean
<zie> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<zie> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jnc> it's hard to pick up with my old fart mind now
<airtonix> rummik: or not since the keywords are there anyway'
<Snowman> scarily enough, back then those seemed like hella nice machines ;)
<rummik> airtonix: xinetd seems to be working now
<Phylo> ... ok:  mine's a Toshiba Satellite A105-S2061 model:
<jnc> zie: cache open failed?   eewww
<Phylo> may I ask why you need the model number?
<Snowman> had their own monitor and everything, didn't even have to hook it to a tv!
<zie> lol damn
<jnc> zie: did you run out of disk space?
<airtonix> Phylo: cool now hunt down the pdf from the web for that model
<zie> i dont think soo know
<zie> can i make space
<Skiguy> so. anyone know how to change the resolution of a vnc session from win to ubuntu?
<Snowman> jnc: assembler only because it was the only way to get a cbm or a pet to do anything useful.
<rummik> airtonix: would it be possible that someone forgot to put that package on the install cd?
<zie> do i fix it in the terminal
<jnc> Snowman: yea.  man, when Hypercard hit the well-equipped Apple IIe labs at my school, I really kicked some ass learning about it.  I'm glad Ubuntu has Ruby language, it's much better these days to get started
<mario_> toma-, any ideas?
<Toma-> mario_: no sorry, ive got a couple problems here atm so im njo much use right now
<jnc> zie: uh, we could like tell you what to type
<jnc> it's not much fun that way
<Snowman> jnc: I'm finding ruby on rails to be nice, yeah.  currently working the kinks out of a fleet/inventory management barcoding package for work.  should keep the loss of gear/material in check.
<zie> lol i know shell a little. but yes go ahead
<DigitalNinja> Just installed dual boot with Windows XP and Ubuntu. Windows doesn't boot. Any idea?
<demonspork> I just installed Ubuntu on a SATA HD from a SATA DVD drive.  When the system booted, it just said "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"  and when I boot back onto the live CD, I can see that everything is there as it should be.  How do I get this thing to boot?
<Coole^> yt
<catid> anyone know of a replacement for File Roller that allows me to drag'n'drop files from the archive to extract them?
<mario_> toma-, do you know how in the world can I get this solved, who can i contact or something?
<jnc> demonspork: sacrifice the lamb
<[Meta] -[Eating] > <jnc> [Meta] -[Eating] : I started when I was 6 (i'm 23 now)...  so <-- Started what?
<|chiz|_> demonspork, do you have just the one harddrive?
<Snowman> [Meta] : programming I think he said.
<jnc> [Meta] : dos commands (to run games), BASIC scripting
<demonspork> 2
<demonspork> no RAID configured
<[Meta] > Ohhh.
<bullgard4> The file 'acpiconf.c' is not on my computer. See  (http://people.freebsd.org/~ariff/acpi/acpibif.c.) Where can I find it?
<zie> yes tell me
<[Meta] > I started BASIC when I was 10, jnc.
<jnc> Treasure Mountain and Reader Rabit ftw
<jnc> cool
<[Meta] > And HTML too.
<jnc> ah, were you the only dork who had a website?
<[Meta] > Haha.
<jnc> yea me too
<|chiz|_> demonspork, you could try switching which drive is booting first incase its reading the wrong one
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> guys, can i use the deamon tools to load a slax image instead of the cd or usb? :P
<Snowman> jnc: hell no.  Space quest!
<Snowman> or zork.
<[Meta] > I'm still the only one in my IT class that can do HTML, jnc
<demonspork> the BIOS doesn't allow me to pick which one
<jnc> Snowman: true dat
<zie> jnc: i must know what to type
<DigitalNinja> What should menu.list look like for booting windows?
<|chiz|_> demonspork, what is on the other one?
<catid> DigitalNinja: you will have to do extra work to add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst for windows xp's bootloader in its own partition.. and if i'm wrong there you will need to let winxp's bootloader run *first* and use a patch to it to let you select linux
<jnc> zie: 'sudo apt-get update'
<demonspork> |chiz| and theoretically, if one boot device fails, it moves to the next
<zie> i have a project with desktop tutorials i must finish, and i cant install the program
<Snowman> !!!!!!
<demonspork> |chiz| The other one is empty
<zie> ok
<jnc> zie: though I figure you might have trashed your /var/cache/apt
<jnc> or something
<Snowman> I think my cat just raped my girlfriend's kitten. :(
<catid> DigitalNinja: try googling from there..  should turn up something
<|chiz|_> demonspork, ok, you're right but try unplugging the empty one
<mario_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!opengl textures in nvidia nv18 problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zie> ohhh well i havent touch anything
<[Meta] > Shall update all that crap later. :/
<catid> anyone know of a replacement for File Roller that allows me to drag'n'drop files from the archive to extract them?
<zie> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure
<Caplain> mario_, was that spamulent flurry necessary?
<demonspork> |chiz| I put an unformatted NTFS partition at the beginning of the drive in question, would that cause anything to be out of whack?
<[Meta] > 202MB of updates and my connection goes at 30kb/s max.
<Snowman> </jesus but I didn't need to hear that.>
<jnc> zie: i don't know, do what it says man. heh
<DigitalNinja> catid: Windows was installed before we installed Ubuntu. We resized the Windows partition and put linux on the back side
<Skiguy> okay - simpler question. why can't gedit get the permissions it needs to open restricted files "sudo gedit [anything] " won't start. no error. nuthin.
<jnc> [Meta] : bad mirror?
<[Meta] > Nah.
<jnc> say it ain't modem
<[Meta] > Slow internet. :P
<Flannel> Skiguy: Try `gksu "gedit file"`
<orbin> Skiguy: ... you should be using gksudo with gui apps
<zie> k
<DigitalNinja> catid: The grub boot menu shows xp but when we select it it doesn't boot
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> hello..............................................
<zie> but it doesnt say anything
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> guys, can i use the deamon tools to load a slax image instead of the cd or usb? :P
<catid> DigitalNinja: sounds like Windows should be your bootloader then, yes?  i used to run a winxp system dual booted like that.. i had found a patched windows boot loader for it
<godlygeek> jnc: kids these days don't know what a modem is!
<[Meta] > 256kbps ADSL connection, jnc
<zie> and im new to linux soo
<jnc> Tee Cee Pee over Cup O' Joe
<zie> lol a modem
<|chiz|_> demonspork, I don't think so, when you bois trys to boot the disk it will just read the boot sector of the disc which should have then instruction on where to find grub and how to boot it and then grub knows how to boot your other operating systems
<jnc> i.e. go for cup of coffe while you wait to download
<[Meta] > I had dial up for 7 years. o.O
<mario_> caplain, man, I've been here 3 hours trying to get some help. do I look desperated?
<catid> DigitalNinja: oh you've already replaced the bootloader with GRUB hrm..
<Snowman> godlygeek: sure they do.  it's that thing the cable plugs into that's always on and lets them get pr0n at 200k/s+
<DigitalNinja> catid: No. Grub should be the boot loader
<[Meta] > Actually, more like 5 years
<[Meta] > 1997-2002, RIP dialup.
<catid> DigitalNinja: eh, works both ways from personal experience.. GRUB is nicer as a primary loader though
<godlygeek> [Meta] : probably 56k, at least... i started with 4.8 k...  lolz
<Caplain> mario_, whats the issue?
<[Meta] > I started with 56k. :/
<Snowman> godlygeek: 300baud c64 FTW!
<Skiguy> thanks for the tip orbin. what's gksudo?
<catid> DigitalNinja: does this help?  http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<[Meta] > But that's only coz my family wasn't deeply into this whole "internet" thing at first.
<godlygeek> [Meta] : I win the "who's older" competition, I guess.
<Snowman> you dialed in with that thing, then watched as it printed a screen of text every 2min from the bbs :P
<[Meta] > I'm going to die when I have to move.
<catid> anyone know of a replacement for File Roller that allows me to drag'n'drop files from the archive to extract them?
<Snowman> big honkin cradle you had to stick the fscking phone into.
<godlygeek> Snowman: thank god for vi.  works just as well at 300 baud.
<[Meta] > We won't have the internet when I move. ;-;
<godlygeek> Snowman: at least you have time to think about what to type, lol
<[Meta] > Meaning I should stock up on like... books and stuff.
<zie> JNC: hey jnc i got it
<mario_> caplain, when I start a 3d game(because I've tried sooo many) the screen goes black and I can't do a singel thing
<orbin> Skiguy: sudo for gui apps. sorry - can't give you the technical side of things. :)
<zie> Thanks man
<jnc> zie: you figured it out, don't thank me
<zie> lol
<Caplain> mario_, hmm
<orbin> Skiguy: except that's it's safer.
<zie> i had to login as superuser
<|chiz|_> [Meta] , there is such thing as satalite internet, kind of pricy though
<Caplain> sounds like a driver problem :)
<jnc> I'm so tired and ornery, all I can say is good job man
<Skiguy> well, gksudo gives me a gedit window
<ryks> hello all
<Madpilot> [Meta] , if you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic - we try to keep this channel support-oriented. Thanks.
<zie> k
<Skiguy> it's thinking about if it wants to actually open the document
<[Meta] > Nah |chiz|_ we won't be able to get the internet when we move into my nan's house. x_X
<Snowman> godlygeek: true enough, but you also had time enough to nod off before the rest of the file displayed.
<[Meta] > Mmkay.
<jnc> [Meta] : I am missing the context here, you moving very far away from internet?
* [Meta]  doesn't want to get in trouble. :/
<Snowman> godlygeek: likewise, getting a "NO CARRIER" in the middle of posting a file or msg to the bbs was infuriating.
<mario_> caplain, do you see? seems like an unsolvable problem?
<Caplain> mario_, no such thing as an unsolvable problem
<godlygeek> Snowman: hehe, never had to worry THAT much about it... i started really using computers during windows 3.0/3.1/3.11 and the very end of the BBS era.
<Caplain> mario_, do you have to restart the computer when the screen goes blank?
<mario_> caplain, you tell me
<zie> Caplain, i think its his graphics card
<ryks> how can i change the desktop menu with other ?
<ryks> in ubuntu?
<Snowman> godlygeek: I had a hideously noisy phone line back then (retrofitted party line), and as modems were "new", it wasn't really a dependable idea yet.
<mario_> caplain, no restart the pc but the session with ctrl+alt+backspace
<Caplain> mario_, (command for game) > debug.txt
<mario_> caplain, I can hear the game sound but I cant see
<godlygeek> Snowman: haha, noisy phone lines... i remember having to deal with those.  fortunately, i lived in the middle of nowhere, so phone service was just primo.
<Caplain> then cat the debug file
<Caplain> mario_, you might have your resolution set too high
<ryks> i just looking to a moving center menu
<Caplain> what game is it?
<mario_> caplain, what other choise do I have when I can't see a thing
<Snowman> godlygeek: that was my problem.  the telco service office was 80km away, so they got to you when they felt like it.
<mario_> caplain, I've tried tremulous, penguin race, trigger.....
<catid> anyone know of a replacement for File Roller that allows me to drag'n'drop files from the archive to extract them?
<mario_> caplain, maybe i'll have to restart the session, so i'll be back
<Caplain> ok
<godlygeek> Snowman: even with cable, my parents still get that... I'm sitting pretty with comcast at a 8Mb / 3Mb connection, and they never top 140 kbps because their cable company doesn't know what resegmenting is or why it would ever be necessary
<MSTK> can anyone tell me any programs that can help me increase productivity while in the Command Line environment?
<MSTK> ie, screen
<godlygeek> MSTK: read more about screen.
<godlygeek> MSTK: much more.
<Snowman> 5mbit down, 3mbit up adsl here.
<godlygeek> MSTK: it's the MOST useful command line tool.
<Snowman> it's not bad.
<zie> Anyone heard of ScreenCast
<Snowman> it's oversold though, so I only see my peak speeds in off hours. :\
<MSTK> godlygeek - I've read up quite a lot about screen and I think I can use it efficiently.  loading the same session on different physical terminals (home, school, etc.) is nice
<MSTK> anything else, though?
<godlygeek> MSTK: seriously, though...  know how to use perl/python one liners...
<godlygeek> MSTK: and, i'd very seriously suggest switching from bash to zsh if you're a console cowboy.
<godlygeek> i'll never go back.  :)
<Flannel> MSTK: screen really is the most productive thing you'll get.  Everything else is just individual programs.
<commonlyUNIQU3> anyone try pidgin 2.0.0 final yet (on Feisty) ???
<MSTK> I'm relatively new to this console thing.  I just only recently realized that I could do all of my daily computing activities on the Command Line, and more efficiently, too.
<MSTK> I'll heck out zsh.
<MSTK> *check
<ryks> hello can i change my desktop bar with other in ubuntu (moving style?_)??
<Toma-> Anyone know how to flush /var/log/messages?
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> i will reboot in linux now hehe, hope it works
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> lol
<TheDebugger> Anyone has a problem with amarok where the track name at the bottom left is showed as html?
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> if i dont come back
<odkjwodwodjkwodj> i would be deaddddddddddddddd
<orbin> MSTK: someone suggested cowsay to me a long time ago. :)
<MSTK> what is it?
<KuzuX> do u know any repositories except the official one?
<godlygeek> MSTK: it's incredible... especially if you like dramatic, overstylized prompts! http://www.aperiodic.net/phil/prompt/
<|chiz|> TheDebugger: I've seen that before
<TheDebugger> :/
<godlygeek> MSTK: cowsay just takes input sent to its stdin and displays it in a speech bubble attached to a cow.  :)
<MSTK> godlygeek - ah.  definitely the most productive program I shall ever have.
<|chiz|> TheDebugger: not sure why that is though
<godlygeek> MSTK: lol, i'm not the one who suggested it, just explaining it!
<MSTK> heh, thanks.  It's an amusing concept.
<|chiz|> TheDebugger: I thought it was xml, not html though
<zcat[1] > apt-get moo
<citybird> hi, does anyone know where i can find info on making a mail virus, spam scan machine that then forwards everything to another machine?
<commonlyUNIQU3> anyone try pidgin 2.0.0 final yet (on Feisty) ???
<Flannel> commonlyUNIQU3: pidgin final isn't in Feisty.
<HKJGN_> RAGH!\
<HKJGN_> X.x
<HKJGN_> linux hates me
<Flannel> citybird: please troll elsewhere; thanks.
<HKJGN_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft i used this to try and install WoW and get it to work
<Bradford> Does anyone know where to get PPC Feisty???
<godlygeek> MSTK: but, for actual productivity, definitely zsh. Check out this for a quick list of some neat things it can do: http://rayninfo.co.uk/tips/zshtips.html
<HKJGN_> then when i run wine, i get a mile long list of errors
<cntb> \o
<MSTK> godlygeek - will do.  So this will replace bash and gnome-terminal for me?
<HKJGN_> Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<HKJGN_> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<HKJGN_> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/hikyuu/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft', starting in the Windows directory.
<HKJGN_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not foun
<citybird> Flannel: not trolling. serious question. cant find anything relating to ubuntu mailscan server installs
<HKJGN_> X.x
<cntb> I have an issue with konqueror find files /folders
<demon_spork> Is there anything special that needs to be done to get Ubuntu to boot off a SATA drive?
<mario_> caplain, still there?
<mcquaid> whats packages provides perl modules like (netPacket::Ethernet, IP,TCP, Unicode::string)?
<HKJGN_> demon_spork: im running on SATAS, dont worry
<cntb> fin s nothing in place of existant files IOw non-functional .now in dapper
<godlygeek> MSTK: no, just bash, the shell.  For a terminal, I'd actually recommend xterm.  It's ugly out of the box, but i find it less intrusive than gnome terminal, and i think it takes less space, when configured nicely.
<demon_spork> HKJGN_ did you just click install and it worked?
<Flannel> Bradford: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<airtonix> Phylo: got your manual yet?
<ryks> enyone?
<Phylo> if I install Ubuntu Edgy Eft can I upgrade to the new one later without reinstalling Ubunut?
<godlygeek> MSTK: the only feature gnome-terminal really has on it is tabbing, and you've already mentioned that you use screen, so no need for tabs.  :)
<HKJGN_> demon_spork: it recognized my hdds without any extra effort, yes
<Phylo> airtonix:  not looking for a .pdf I can't view them, but
<ryks> plz just a little question?
<thebillywayne> Phylo, yes.  but you're better off clean installing Feisty.
<ryks> just one :)
<crimsun> Bradford: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Phylo> I reconnected with an ethernet cable and am downloading some apps such as wifi
<HKJGN_> can someone help me find out why im so incapable of following a simple tutorial?
<citybird> i need to create  a mailscan head that forwards clean mail to the mailboxes on another mailserver.
<BHSPitMonkey> is it possible to induce the monitor going into idle mode?
<HKJGN_> can someone help me find out why im so incapable of following a simple tutorial?
<MSTK> godlygeek - how would I go about changing the shells that load up in xterm/gnome-terminal?
<Phylo> *wireless assistant*
<demon_spork> HKJGN_, it recognizes mine just fine, installs Ubuntu just fine.  It just never manages to boot off the install
<Flannel> citybird: Oh.  Hah.  You should punctuate better ;)  Uh, You'd need some mail thing, (postfix/whatever).  Courier might have something like that already.
<BHSPitMonkey> HKJGN_, no need to repeat yourself.
<godlygeek> MSTK: chsh, from a shell, changes your default shell.
<Jack31> whats the paste link
<HKJGN_> demon_spork: not sure after that
<MSTK> godlygeek - thanks.
<godlygeek> mmhmm
<cntb> HKJGN_: be pecific on issue
<HKJGN_> BHSPitMonkey: accident
<mario_> Caplain, the debug.txt file didn't appear
<BHSPitMonkey> understood
<MSTK> hm...is there any way I could configure xterm to run green font on black background?
<Cosmo_> I am using the live CD, I need to copy a folder from hdc3 to hdc2 how exactly do I go about doing this?
<Phylo> any suggestions on a program to automatically configure my wireless connection?
<MSTK> just for the "1337 ha><" effect.
<Jack31> Does anyone know how i can fix this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19226/
<godlygeek> oh, and MSTK: Use either vim or emacs (but especially vim) because you'll learn to be more productive in them than in any other editor.
<Jack31> I get it when trying to install Pango
<Flannel> citybird: fetchmail/procmail could do it even, I guess.  I don't imagine you'll find a pre-fab solution, you'll have to hack something together.
<MSTK> I'm a huge VIM fan myself.
<godlygeek> sweet.
<Italy> Hi
<duck3y> Cosmo: cp <folder> <folder>
<cntb> Phylo:  wlassistant
<mario_> caplain, well, there is the file, but it doesn't have anything on it
<duck3y> Cosmo_: cp <folder> <folder>
<HKJGN_> cntb i was using this tutorial to install WoW on Ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft , everyone says "its that simple, its that simple" but then Wine spouts out errors like this "Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.
<HKJGN_> Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.
<HKJGN_> Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/hikyuu/.wine/drive_c/World of Warcraft', starting in the Windows directory.
<HKJGN_> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Installer.exe": Module not found"
<godlygeek> MSTK: may i priv message you?
<cntb> in internet icons
<MSTK> godlygeek - no need to ask permission
<godlygeek> MSTK: netiquette.  ;)
<Phylo> cntb:  alright, I'll check it out
<Italy> Hi Mario. are you italian?
<Phylo> cntb:  that one didn't work before though...
<HKJGN_> cntb: and im losing all possible control over my willingness to kill my pc
<MSTK> godlygeek - well, in that case, go right ahead =)
<cntb> <HKJGN_> cntb: and im losing all possible control over my willingness to kill my pc <<< lack logic
<airtonix> phylo: i recommend you get that manual, it will help you identify exactly what hardware you have, without ityour only guessin
<Cosmo_> duck3y: but how do I tell it from one partition to another?
<Caplain> mario_, did you set up the nvidia drivers in xorg.conf?
<HKJGN_> cntb: honestly, i doubt i have any logic left, i just want my outcomes to be similar to the ones in these tutorials :(
<mario_> caplain, tell me how
<Phylo> airtonix:  alright fine, but I can't view pdf, let me know if you know of something for me, meanwhile I'll search
<duck3y> Cosmo_: cp /media/partition/folder /media/partition/folder
<Caplain> mario_, apt-get install nvidia-glx i think it is
<HKJGN_> everyones all "oh wow, that was so easy!" and mines like "DEATH! NO WOW FOR YOU!"
<Jaesang1> hi?
<HKJGN_> ;_;
<duck3y> Cosmo_: <from folder> <to folder>
<|chiz|> HKJGN: your computer is just trying to do you and your social life a favor
<Flannel> HKJGN_: you might ask in #winehq, they do miracles with wine.
<Jaesang1> can you guys help me?
<Jaesang1> i have 2 harddrives
<Cosmo_> duck3y: thanks
<Jaesang1> and i've just installed ubuntu on the second one
<Caplain> Jaesang1, i have 5
<Jaesang1> but now it says
<HKJGN_> | chiz | dont start with me
<HKJGN_> lol
<Jaesang1> "operating system cannot load"
<Jaesang1> or something like that
<Jaesang1> on boot
<|chiz|> hahaha
<airtonix> Phylo: her e is the url for your latop at toshiba : http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/su/su_sc_modelLanding.jsp?ProductMenu_0=Portables&ProductMenu_1=Satellite&ProductMenu_2=1310938&x=15&y=10&BV_SessionID=%40%40%40%401601366853.1178348593%40%40%40%40&BV_EngineID=cccdaddklfgkhhmcgfkceghdgngdgmm.0&moid=1310938&smoid=true&ct=MH&ListType=Model
<mario_> caplain, see "nvidia-glx ya est en su versin ms reciente."
<Jaesang1> any ideas?
<Caplain> mario_, i dont speak spanish
<Jack31> Does anyone get this error
<mario_> caplain, sorry "nvidia.glx is the latest version"
<orbin> that is one massive url...
<airtonix> ja srry
<Jack31> Anyone get this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19226/
<mario_> caplain, the idea is that I have the latest driver here
<godlygeek> MSTK: did you get my priv message?  I'm still learning irssi, i want to make sure i sent it correctly.  ;)
<MSTK> godlygeek - no, I don't think I got it.  sorry :(
<Caplain> mario_, run nvidia-xconfig
<frojnd> how can I figure it out on which partition is installed linux root i mean, and how big is this partition - in MB? this is my fdisk and df - h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19227/
<MSTK> the problem might be on my side though.
<orbin> frojnd: / is root
<Jaesang1> I have two hard drives and i've installed ubuntu linux on my secondary (slave), and now when i'm booting it says "operating system could not load". What do i do?
<airtonix> Phylo: you cn download all the win32 stuff there  you might need the wifi rivers
<mario_> caplain, i did that "Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<mario_> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<mario_> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<protocol1> is there a way I can add more gnome themes to my machine?
<frojnd> orbin: so how can I check how big is root?
<airtonix> protocol1: yep
<Caplain> mario_, restart X
<airtonix> protocol1: easy as pie
<Caplain> and try again
<Jaesang1> anyone there?
<|chiz|> protocol1: gnome art manager
<protocol1> aitonix, anything but the default ones
<godlygeek> MSTK: hm.  private messages from unregistered members are currently blocked. apparently.
<vustar> Jack31, /dev/sda2              15G  4.4G  9.7G  31% /
<airtonix> protocol1: goto gnome-look.org
<Tarkus> anyone know how to change the color of the top/botom of the workspace cube?
<mario_> caplain, how? ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jack31> vustar, what?
<protocol1> aitonix, ok thx
<MSTK> Tarkus - are you using Beryl?
<MSTK> godlygeek - well that's inconvenient.
<airtonix> protocol1: gtk is for buttons and menus....metacity is for window borders
<Caplain> mario_, yeah
<orbin> frojnd: what vustar said to Jack31 :)
<airtonix> protocol1: and wallpapers well you nkow them
<Tarkus> MSTK, no, just desktop effects that came with ubuntu (compiz)
* Jack31 confused
<Jack31> why my name being said?
<vustar> frojnd, /dev/sda2              15G  4.4G  9.7G  31% /
<MSTK> godlygeek - would you care to explain to me the advantages of zsh over bash?
<Snowman> yeah, back.
<Phylo> how can I make all my programs run using sudo?  I'm the only one that uses this computer
<Jack31> anyone want to help with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19226/
<orbin> Snowman: by the time it took i'm guessing no go
<Snowman> sorta, yeah.l
<|chiz|> Phylo: you shouldn't do that
<jpjacobs> Phylo, that's not a good idea... every mistake could result in an unusable system
<mario_> caplain, i'll be back in a sec
<godlygeek> MSTK: i'm a registered user, are you?  ;)
<zcat[1] > Phylo: type 'sudo' in front of every command...
<duck3y> Phylo: I don t think that is such a wise move
<Snowman> going to install ubuntu on this beast so at least I'll hav a common distro with the more helpful of the channels. :D
<Phylo> ok, it's clear that I shouldn't (so I won't), but I'm not running stuff from a command line
<MSTK> godlygeek - no, probably not =/   I should try that one day.
<Phylo> I'm clicking on the application
<vustar> Jack31, 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.0.7, but GLIB (2.12.11)
<vustar> *** was found!
<zcat[1] > Phylo: there is really _NO_ good reason you'd want to do that, and thousands of reasons why you shouldn't
<Snowman> hopefully I can get the live cd to let go of the cd drive long enough to mount a driver cd and install ndiswrapper to get the card up during the install.
<Jack31> vustar, yeh , whata bout it?
<Phylo> zcat[1] :  Why should I go through some special procedure everytime I want to run an application just because it wants to make sure I'm the admin?
<mcquaid> i need to run a perl script that needs various perl modules
<airtonix> Phylo: why not? if not just make desktop launchers for what you need
<mcquaid> do i build these with cpan or something or should there be a pkg for these?
<mario_> caplain, i tried the game once more, but nothing has changed
<Tarkus> MSTK, any ideas on how to do it?
<kahrytan> mcquaid:  Perl installs it's own modules
<rizal_oprex> hi all, I'm using Edgy on my laptop and I have a shutdown problem. If I shutdown my laptop in the end of the process it halt and I have to press the power button for a few second to completely turn off my laptop. Anyone can help me?
<MSTK> Tarkus - sorry, I'm using Beryl, so I do'nt really know.  Try asking your question again to the crowd.
<godlygeek> MSTK: /msg nickserv REGISTER
<airtonix> Phylo: the point of sudo is threefold
<zcat[1] > Phylo: perhaps you should ask all the windows users.. the ones that are sending out 90% of the world's spam and dealing with spyware, and all that.... because everyone in XP runs as admin by default..
<Phylo> I guess the actual question is how do I do that at all?
<airtonix> Phylo: one it sets a timeframe in which admin commands can run
<airtonix> Phylo: it also limits the envrion that it can run in
<mcquaid> kahrytan, i  have little exposure to perl, i'm running a script that needs NetPacket::Ethernet and others
<Phylo> *how do I run it using sudo in the first place?*
<Tarkus> anyone know how to change the color of the top/botom of the workspace cube?
<airtonix> Phylo: and thee it makes you think again about whatyou are doing
<mcquaid> how would I get them?  I don't see any pkgs providing them
<Caplain> mario_, well at least your X session is accelerated
<airtonix> like this
<zie> what is gzip
<Toma-> Can you burn the CD iso onto a dvd without anything messing up horribly?
<MSTK> godlygeek - there, that should work
<kahrytan> mcquaid:  Use cpan
<mario_> caplain, hahaha
<Caplain> videowise
<Caplain> lol
<airtonix> Phylo: press alt+f2
<mario_> caplain, any other idea?
<airtonix> Phylo: then type : gksudo gedit
<zie> what is gzip
<airtonix> Phylo: if you want to make an icon tthat you double clikc
<Snowman> !gzip
<zie> yes
<airtonix> Phylo: put gksudo <command-to-run>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gzip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Caplain> mario_, nope
<Snowman> heh
<kahrytan> mcquaid:  I know perl
<mcquaid> kahrytan, so i have to grab these pm files and build them all?
<Snowman> zie: gzip is a cli compression app.
<airtonix> Phylo: in a dekstop launcher icon....simple
<Phylo> ok, I was attributing some other things to being because of "sudo", but gimmie a sec
<zcat[1] > !zcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zie> it says gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<mario_> caplain, thanks anyway i think i'll post this so i can get some help
<mcquaid> what I find confusing is this post here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=35475
<mario_> caplain, see ya around
<zie> im installing a program
<zcat[1] > zie: man gzip
<kahrytan> mcquaid:  No. Cpan does it for you
<zie> yes
<airtonix> you will have to use sudo becuase some progs will touch sensitve areas of your system
<mcquaid> the user there was trying to run the same script and said he found the required deb packages
<kahrytan> mcquaid:  Wait a moment for me to look up info
<Flannel> Toma-: yes
<[Meta] > ?
<mcquaid> ok
<[Meta] > Woops.
<zie> im installing xvidcap
<Toma-> shweet.
<Snowman> wish me luck folks, here goes installation of ubuntu :P
<mcquaid> just before i use cpan i wanted to make sure there wasn't some pkg i was overlooking
<zie> i have ubuntu
<Bradford> Thank you crimsun & Flannel! I was seriously searching for that PPC Feisty forever... I have the text install but I want to see how well it works before I install it
<zie> its great
<airtonix> Phylo: have you rad this yet : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<zie> ok anyone help me with gzip
<Bradford> Flannel, do you know if I can install another OS on the same disc as OS X?
<airtonix> zie : what is probem
<zie> it says gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Phylo> what WEP _mode_ should I use?
<airtonix> is it in fact a gzip archive?
<zie> whats that mean
<zcat[1] > zie: yeah.. you have to either feed in gzipped input, or point it to a gzipped file as the first parameter..
<Cosmo_> what does it mean when the terminal says cp: omitting directory '/media/disk-2/home/mom' ?
<Jack31> vustar
<Jack31> hello?
<zie> so how do i do that heres what i typed         tar xfz xvidcap-1.1.5.tar-2
<KuzuX> are there any program that can make virtual cd drives?
<zcat[1] > zie: the error suggests gzip is being fed with something that isn't compressed input
<jo_> hello there
<airtonix> Phylo:  the most secure ..... not the standard one that is there
<zie> oh ok, so it has nothing to do with GZIP?
<airtonix> zie: might not
<Toma-> KuzuX: how do you mean?
<Phylo> I would choose "secure network" but the only options are "Open system" and "shared key"
<piNNoy> how do i get my sda1 in my panel? or how do i get somthing like windows explorer in my panel?
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. does the file end with '.gz' or '.tgz'?
<zie> Well can someone tell me how to install this program
<kahrytan> mcquaid:  I cant find it. Perldoc will have it
<zie> tar.gz
<airtonix> phylo: hangon pending.
<crimsun> zie: pass the file to file(1)
<MSTK> piNNoy - you can mount it to a directory
<crimsun> zie: it will tell you what type of file it is
<zie> how do i pass
<MSTK> sudo mount (drive) (directory)
<crimsun> zie: file foo
<zie> ok
<piNNoy> how can i mount all drives
<piNNoy> in 1 icon
<duck3y> Cosmo_: try 'cp -R' when copying lots of nested directories
<piNNoy> to my panel
<KuzuX> Toma-:I have cd image files(.iso) and in Windose,I can make virtual cd drives and use them like cd's without burning on a cd
<zcat[1] > zie: ok, next problem, whatever comes after the letter 'f' is a filename.. try 'tar xzf' rather than 'tar xfz'
<Toma-> piNNoy: you want a "My COmputer" type of thing?
<piNNoy> toma: Ya
<airtonix> phylo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<mcquaid> ok thx
<zie> ok
<piNNoy> exactly
<Toma-> KuzuX: easy. "sudo mount -o loop your.iso /media/cdrom"
<biovore> KuzuX: mount -o loop -t iso9660 <iso filename> /my/mount/point/
<airtonix> piNNoy: rename the computer icon to My COmputer
<zie> nope didnt work
<Toma-> piNNoy: hit alt-F2 and open gconf-editor
<piNNoy> air: lol
<KuzuX> thanks a lot
<airtonix> piNNoy: ;)
<igcek> helo...does anybody have a good how to, to edit nstuff ext partition through windows?
<piNNoy> ok toma: what next
<zcat[1] > zie: what's the exact command you're typing?
<Toma-> piNNoy: click apps/nautilus/desktop
<airtonix> igeck: wouldnt dare try
<zie> tar xfz xvidcap-1.1.5.tar
<Toma-> and set what you want to see in the check boxes there
<crimsun> zie: what did the file command work?
<zie> i mean
<biovore> igcek: XP and 2000 there was a program call ext2fsd that would allow windows to work with ext2 drives
<zie> tar xzf xvidcap-1.1.5.tar
<Fri13> igcek: extexplorer
<crimsun> zie: it's likely already gunzipped, which means you shouldn't pass 'z' to tar.
<igcek> merci
<zie> no it didnt work
<piNNoy> toma: k next
<zcat[1] > zie: that would appear to be an uncompressed tar file. try "tar xf xvidcap-1.1.5.tar"
<piNNoy> o
<Fri13> igcek: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/
<jnc> igcek: windows xp is like, 'mmc' command, add the uh, partition manager component. use it.
<Toma-> piNNoy: umm. do you have an icon that says "Computer" ?
<zie> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<zie> it said that
<piNNoy> toma: THANKS NICE!
<piNNoy> works!@
<Fri13> zie: have you tried recordmydesktop?
<piNNoy> wooo
<Toma-> yay!
<zie> no
<piNNoy> Yeah i checkd the computericonvisible
<zie> im using ScreenCast
<piNNoy> and added it to myt panel
<piNNoy> exactly what i wanted.
<zcat[1] > zie: download it again.. or just sudo apt-get install istanbul which probably does what you want..
<Toma-> fantastic
<piNNoy> 2 kudos
<h4wk0> !berly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1] > zie: you want to make video clips of your desktop?
<zcat[1] > !search istanbul
<ubotu> Found: screencast-#ubuntu-effects
<piNNoy> now if only i could get my wifi to work
<zcat[1] > hmmmm.
<piNNoy> lol
<zcat[1] > !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-3build1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 376 kB
<zie> wait, i have istanbul
<h4wk0> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zie> can i record from that
<Fri13> zie: if you want good desktopcapture, try recordmydesktop and if using KDE; then rekordmydesktop kommander script from kde-apps.org
<piNNoy> beryl owns
<Phylo> is the network password going to be the WEP key?
<Fri13> http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/
<airtonix> piNNoy: have you looked at using the restrictedDrivevs program?
<zie> im in ubuntu
<airtonix> piNNoy: and yes beryl does own, i have more screen space now that i use the xpose type feature
<Fri13> zie: you are on Gnome ;-)
<airtonix> Fril3: yes ineedy i am
<zie> i have ubuntu installed?
<zie> no question
<zcat[1] > ubuntu is gnome by default.. kubuntu is kde.
<Fri13> zie: yes and you have then gnome as desktop by default
<zie> ok
<zcat[1] > !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<zcat[1] > oh, cool...
<airtonix> recordmydesktop works for me
<Fri13> zcat[1] : mayby best what i have ever used
<zcat[1] > I might give that a try too.. istanbul takes a lot of CPU
<airtonix> istanbllu is not too good on cpu yeah
<zie> !Gtk - REcordMyDesktop
<airtonix> there is xvidcap too
<zcat[1] > !info xvidcap
<ubotu> Package xvidcap does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Fri13> records to ogg and works great. GTK+ frontend is little dum vs that kommander script but it is nice how it shows progress bar when encoding file.
<Phylo> wlassistant says I connected successfully but I can't even search for "hi" in google (firefox)
<airtonix> maybe i having wrong name
<zcat[1] > no there isn't... unless you install from source :)
<zie> i tryed xvidcap
<dwid> im having trouble figuring out how to install a .tgz file can anyne help????
<MSTK> cd
<zcat[1] > dwid: tar xzf foo.tgz
<Fri13> dwid: have you extracted files somewhere?
<dwid> yeah
<zcat[1] > cd foo
<Fri13> dwid: have you read INSTALL or README?
<|chiz|> Phylo: did you check to see if you got an ip from your wireless?
<zcat[1] > ./configure && make && sudo make install
<zcat[1] > usually...
<zie> Can i record with ScreenCast
<airtonix> Phylo: you need a dns now
<zcat[1] > about one time in a million it actually works and doesn't need a heap of dev packages
<Phylo> how do I check?
<airtonix> Phylo: first try this
<airtonix> open yourdreaded commandlline console
<airtonix> Phylo: then type ifconfig
<piNNoy> ubuntu rawks =)
<Phylo> terminal?
<piNNoy> is anyone here a PRO with wifi ??
<airtonix> piNNoy: hear hear
<piNNoy> i need 1 on 1 attentino
<airtonix> Phylo: you then look for the wifi conenction ;;; ath0 or eth1
<bogdan> does enybody know how to make deeper setings on integrated beryl from ubuntu 7.04
<piNNoy> air get beryl too.
<piNNoy> beryl OWNS
<kaiserkoln> what's ur pro with wifi?
<airtonix> piNNoy i have it....got it whilst oing my netboot install from my ISP
<piNNoy> cant connect
<Phylo> I see ath0, eth0, lo, and wifi0
<zie> thought id let you guys know, im recording my desktop. i got it
<airtonix> Phylo: okies now look at the section with ath1
<piNNoy> whats a good irc client for ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > zie: which program?
<airtonix> Phylo: sorry ahto0
<airtonix> Phylo: woops
<zie> REcord My Desktop
<airtonix> Phylo: wifi0....lol
<|chiz|> piNNoy, irssi
<piNNoy> isent irssi - terminal based?
<Phylo> yeah, looking@ath0, nvm, looking at wifi0 area
<zcat[1] > zie: cool.. cairo's on the good computer so I'll have to try it later.
<piNNoy> thats mad hackerish
<zie> lol its very kool
<kaiserkoln> wep u in ur wifi?
<airtonix> Phylo: anyway....i thnk ath0 and wifi0 are both the same.....maybe not try pinging both and see waht the ms repsonse time ifthey time is the same it might the same device
<|chiz|> piNNoy, irssi + screen and run it on a server that never shuts down, then you can idle in rooms forever
<zie> i just have an Imac, and Ubuntu, and Windows Vista, all on the imac
<zie> its awsome
<piNNoy> screen?
<telejedi> macbook - feisty
<zie> yes
<zie> imac screen
<MSTK> screen is a terminal multiplexer
<Phylo> "ping ath0" -> unknown host ath0
<zie> imac running tiger
<piNNoy> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<kaiserkoln> its better wap for not crackin
<piNNoy> woo
<airtonix> Phylo: yo ucan see the ip address of you wifi? dont post it here...just type ping ip-address
<zcat[1] > damn, only a months uptime.. suck
<MSTK> i think that the feature they are talking about
<MSTK> is the ability to "detach" screens
<zie> brb
<MSTK> and have them run on their own
<MSTK> and then later on, reattach them
<|chiz|> piNNoy, screen lets you leave your session running and return it next time you log into the server
<airtonix> Phylo: your teminal should start scrolling with millisecond reposnse imtes
<Phylo> same with "ping wifi0".  Looking for an ip...
<airtonix> Phylo: times8
<Phylo> I have an HWaddr, no ip...
<zcat[1] > Hehe.. yeah, WEP can be cracked in half a minute.. WPA holds up for about five ;)
<duck3y> soos dit en wat wat
<airtonix> Phylo: ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<Phylo> nvm ath0 gives one  (wifi0 doesn't)
<airtonix> ohhh your wii set to dhcp?
<duck3y> soos dit en wat wat
<piNNoy> hm ok when i ping something like www.google.com it dosent ping cause im not connected but it goes to the next line,, to get back to my root i always have to close and open terminal ... is there another way to get to the root?
<airtonix> okies
<foug> does anyone know which ports i need to open up for torrents and irc downloads to work?
<airtonix> foug: rtorrent lets you specify which ports
<kaiserkoln> nice screen for ubuntu in this page is a manual: http://thehunter.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/instalar-y-configurar-kubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<airtonix> foug: lke this rtorrent -p 9999-9999
<zie> so do my videos of my desktop render to .avi or??
<foug> airtonix: i'm trying to do it through http://192.168.1.1, i need to open up ports for IRC downloads as well, not just torrents
<airtonix> foug: uses only port 9999
<Phylo> airtonix
<Phylo> how do I stop the pinging...
<airtonix> foug choose whatever port you wat
<foug> airtonix: i don't quite get it...i thought i had to use certain ports?
<airtonix> Phylo: ctrl+c or z or x
<Phylo> ok, it's working
<airtonix> foug : nope the switch -p lets rtorrent advertise which ports to use
<piNNoy> ahh thats what i was looking for air ty
<Phylo> I got those ms times listing
<piNNoy> crtl c stops the ping
<Phylo> 0.035 on average
<foug> airtonix: what about irc? that's what i use to download mostly everything
<airtonix> phylo : cool then your card is working
<Phylo> yes, very cool.  thank you
<Coster> loosing my mind with radeon 9600 drivers
<Phylo> I have another question now though :-)
<airtonix> Phylo: what needs to happen now is you need to translate google.com into its ip address for your normal browsing habots
<airtonix> Phylo: ill get the ip and well see if you can ping it
<zie> Caplain, help me
<Phylo> huh?
<zie> caplain, help me
<airtonix> phylo: woops willy me
<Phylo> no way am I going to get used to entering large strings of numbers to browse the internet...
<airtonix> Phylo: your cards working....alla the repsonse of your pongs to its ip address
<Phylo> right.
<kaiserkoln> quien quiera decorar muy bello su kubuntu que se aplique este tutorial: http://thehunter.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/instalar-y-configurar-kubuntu-704-feisty-fawn/
<foug> airtonix: what about irc? that's what i use to download mostly everything
<airtonix> Phylo: but now the next hop of the connection is the www......so try pinging this : 64.233.187.99)
<zcat[1] > Phylo: bah, back in my day we have to enter ip addresses in binary!
<airtonix> phylo: without the bracket
<Phylo> lol
<Phylo> one sec
<piNNoy> is there anyway to make the caps in beryl lighter or darker?
<airtonix> zcat[1] : boyah....real surfing
<variant> Phylo: use ctrl c to exit a program, ctrl z only pauses it
<airtonix> variant: then how to unpause it
<Phylo> ok, getting times
<Phylo> 0% lost
<airtonix> Phylo: sweet
<variant> airtonix: %
<airtonix> Phylo: you have google
<Phylo> indeed :-)
<Phylo> too bad firefox doesn't know that :-(
<airtonix> variant: simply type percentage sisgn??
<airtonix> Phylo: well
<Caplain> zie, whats the issue?
<variant> airtonix: run top, press ctrl z. then type "jobs"
<airtonix> Phylo: hmmm
<zcat[1] > I guess configuring a dns server or two might be the next step..
<airtonix> Phylo: okies open system -> administration -> networking
<variant> airtonix: if htere is one stopped job then the % sign will restart it, if ther is more than one then you would restart the appropriate one with %1 or %2 etc
<airtonix> variant: ahhh kools
<variant> airtonix: top will also show the proccess in "stopped" state
<Phylo> ok
<airtonix> Phylo: then got the DNS section
<variant> airtonix: does he use dhcp to get an address?
<airtonix> Phylo: have you got firefox open right now?
<Phylo> yes@variante
<airtonix> variant: not sure
<piNNoy> is there anyway to make the caps in beryl lighter or darker?        my backround example: http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i152/piNNoy/poopu/newbackround.png
<Phylo> *variant*
<zcat[1] > DHCP should be giving some valid nameservers too..
<variant> Phylo: then you should already have dns setup
<Phylo> yes I have it open righ tnow
<variant> Phylo: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<variant> Phylo: that will list your name servers
<variant> Phylo: if any
<Phylo> search domain_not_set.invalid :-(
<variant> airtonix: sorry to interrupt :) I know you were getting to the same info too
<airtonix> piNNoy: ummm you looked throught the berl-settins-manager?
<piNNoy> yeah u can only change cube color
<piNNoy> not cap color
<airtonix> variant: scoolyou seem to be going more diret way
<zie> caplain, need help. do i ask you
<airtonix> piNNoy: make png of your choice?
<protocol1> I am trying to install gnome themes and it doesnt seem to work
<variant> Phylo: not sure about setting the transparancy of the caps..
<zcat[1] > make a cap bitmap... I think it has to be sware or powers of two or something..
<zcat[1] > *square
<airtonix> protocol1: what file tpye are you starting with
<piNNoy> var: hmm i typed that and i see it 'search academic.remingtonadmin.edu' thats my school... can that be why my wifi isent connecting at home?
<Phylo> that was my list of servers... search domain_not_set.invalid
<piNNoy> air: the top and bottom of the cube
<piNNoy> air: aka caps
<zcat[1] > make a bitmap of 1024x1024 and it should be happy with it :)
<airtonix> piNNoy: they can use SVG as well
<piNNoy> SVG?
<zcat[1] > mine are just white.. I was sure I did some bitmaps, perhaps that was on the other machine..
<Phylo> oh, and "nameserver (ip addy)" too
<protocol1> aitonix, tar.gz file
<Cosmo_> I forget whats the command to unmount a drive?
<mwe> umount
<protocol1> airtonix, tar.gz file
<airtonix> piNNoy: scalable vector gracphics...an xml based graphic format
<foug> airtonix: in 192.168.1.1 i went to port forwarding and made "application: xchat    start: port#  end: port#"
<piNNoy> !svg
<ubotu> svg is Scalable Vector Graphics, a language used for graphical applications in XML, and a W3 recommendation. SVG Editors: Inkscape, Karbon14
<foug> airtonix: and the download is not working
<variant> Phylo: sorry, not sure what you mean there. please put /etc/resolv.conf on pastebin
<HKJGN_> lol. well, that sucked
<Bradford> DOES anyone know about PPC
<zcat[1] > Bradford: very little
<airtonix> foug: your needt oopen those ports on your firewall in ubunt.....got firestarter installed?
<piNNoy> var: hmm i typed that and i see it 'search academic.remingtonadmin.edu' thats my school... can that be why my wifi isent connecting at home?
<zcat[1] > Bradford: you had a question?
<variant> foug: does that open dcc ports or just some irc server port?
<airtonix> protocol1: okies tried dragging nad dropping it onto the theme manger gui?
<protocol1> airtonix, I am trying to drag that to the theme manager
<foug> airtonix: yes
<foug> variant: heh, dunno
<protocol1> let me try it again
<Phylo> it's only two lines.  I enter "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and it returns "search domain_not_set.invalid
<foug> variant: i went to the xchat FAQ
<HKJGN_> btw, Envy rocks
<variant> foug: see if you can open the "dcc" service port
<HKJGN_> lol
<variant> foug: ok
<mwe> !ppc | Bradford
<ubotu> Bradford: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Caplain> zie, what do you need help with?
<Phylo> nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<airtonix> protocol1: okies then its not packaged properly
<foug> variant: put DCC under application?
<piNNoy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> Phylo: ok, that means that your router is the primary name server
<airtonix> protocol1: unpack it forst then see inside
<variant> Phylo: that also means that your router has to have valid name servers set
<variant> Phylo: whatever your ISP provides
<foug> airtonix: in firestarter i add all the ports i opened?
<airtonix> foug: i have for my eaxcmple above opened ports 9999 for everyone
<HKJGN_> now i am boreded 9_9! lol
<Phylo> variant:  ... so where do I find what to enter, and where do I enter it?
<zcat[1] > the only thing more annoying than people asking to ask a question is people who ask and then don't follow up with an actual question at all..
<variant> Phylo: have you used that router successfully on the internet before?
<mwe> my router had the nameservers set when it came from my ISP
<foug> airtonix: i don't understand anything about ports
<telejedi> when will ubuntu-studio be out ?
<Phylo> yes, via Windows ME
<variant> Phylo: ugghhhhhh
<variant> Phylo: anyway
<protocol1> airtonix, ok I got it
<Phylo> I know lol
<foug> variant: it didn't save my settings even though i said save, did i name it wrong or something?
<Phylo> also via WinXP
<airtonix> foug : each stream of data requries an open port
<airtonix> foug : your network card hass the potential to open 64000 odd ports
<protocol1> airtonix, the file I wanted to use wasn't packaged right
<zie> nevermind i got it
<Phylo> airtonix:  not 65536?
<Caplain> zie, im going to bed
<variant> Phylo: ok, in the terminal type "dhclient eth0" (change eth0 to whatever device you use to connect to the internet)
<foug> airtonix: i see
<airtonix> foug : your familar with nos : 80(web) 110(ftp),
<zie> ok
<jnc> foug: 2^16 minus 1, to be more accurate ;P
<zie> ive got it
<foug> airtonix: not at all
<HKJGN_> lol
<Phylo> variant:  ok I got a bunch of stuff
<foug> jnc: whatever works
<airtonix> protocol1: okies unpack it....it might be more than one them in the whole package
<zcat[1] > that's tcp ports. there's another 65536 udp ports available too.. and tunnels..
<variant> Phylo: now try "ping www.google.com
<airtonix> foug : well those are the numbers for web pages or http traffic and ftp trafffic
<Phylo> noting yet
<foug> airtonix: got'cha
<airtonix> yeah the whole network traffic is antooher level literrally of logic
<variant> Phylo: doh, leave it a few momments. there was a bug recently that caused very slow resolution
<Phylo> unknown host
<variant> Phylo: doh
<Phylo> lol, I used ath0
<airtonix> brb
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dquestions2> hi
<variant> Phylo: please pastbin the output of ifconfig
<Dquestions2> so i fucked up my wired connection by trying to fix wireless on my mbp
<Dquestions2> is there any way to "reload" the old drivers using the cd?
<Dquestions2> i used the live cd for installation
<variant> Phylo: you can use: http://216.22.48.130/paste
<Phylo> working on that:
<variant> Phylo: or not.. wonder why that doesn't work
<Phylo> it's ok I found it (I just plugged in via ethernet cable)
<variant> Phylo: ok, cool
<Phylo> but how do I copy&paste? X-D
<foug> variant: i made the application dcc and made it tcp like some guide said and it still isn't working
<variant> Phylo: right click/copy/paste
<Dquestions2> hmm
<zcat[1] > ^C / ^V just like 'doze
<airtonix> foug: ok so on my router i tell it to forwared traffic it recieves on its 9999 port to a mchine in my network 10.1.1.14 on its port 9999
<foug> variant: neither of the ones i made saved either, i don't see them anywhere
<variant> foug: sorry, dunno mate
<foug> airtonix: k
<Phylo> lol, havent' used the mouse for that in forever...  zcat[1] , that didn't work
<airtonix> foug : are you doing torrents?
<variant> i'm at work, phone. brb
<foug> airtonix: no irc downloads, DCC
<airtonix> foug : ahhh no idea then
<foug> airtonix: ughhh
<HKJGN> well, if that didnt just screw up my pc
<HKJGN> X.x
<airtonix> foug : logically it hould be the same unless its using more than one port then youll need to add more than one port on the right protocol
<zcat[1] > hmm.. right mouse button.. or highlight and drag works quite often. Or highlight, switch apps and middle-click to paste
<HKJGN> -is hikyuu from earlier
<foug> airtonix: i don't know if i'm forwarding the ports correctly
<Phylo> variant...   I can't paste it... I says "Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<protocol1> airtonix, when I extract the file...which one do I use for installing
<Phylo> and about another 20 lines
<Phylo> (this happened when I clicked send
<foug> airtonix: and i don't know where to go to add whatever to whichever protocol :|
<Phylo> )
<HKJGN> now my videos all screwed up, im in recovery mode, can anyone assist me?
<protocol1> airtonix, the xml file?
<airtonix> foug : does you router have a web interface? mine is stupidly called "applications& gaming"
<foug> airtonix: yea that's where i am at
<foug> airtonix: i tried adding 2 things to that so far and neither have worked, or saved it seems
<airtonix> protocol1: open a file browser
<airtonix> protocol1: to ~
<zcat[1] > pinholing's a bitch
<airtonix> foug: wow...dodgey router?
<HKJGN> how do i find out my graphics drivers in comand line?
<foug> airtonix: what do you mean?
<variant> foug: disable firestarter
<airtonix> protocol1: or just goto your home folder
<foug> airtonix: i don't know if i added them correctly in the first place
<robert98374> hello everyone
<ziroday> hi
<siloko> hi
<protocol1> airtonix, ok
<piNNoy> ok on my wifi in terminal i cant find the correct channel but when i type iwlist scan i see the correct cell - Cell 04 (how do i set that as channel?)  example: iwconfig ath0 channel "CELL 04">?
<airtonix> foug: ohh but you pressed the save settings button surely?
<bawlsfan06> hello, has anyone else here been experiencing random freezes in feisty fawn?
<zcat[1] > usually you have to do some 'save and reboot' thing before they tahe effect..
<foug> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> protocol1: then press ctrl+l
<Phylo> variant/airtonix:  so I have google... but firefox doesn't know that
<airtonix> protocol1: then append this to the current path : .themes
<robert98374> Does anyone know where i can find a simple way to mount an iso?
<airtonix> Phylo: ja you got it open now
<variant> Phylo: it's because your name servers are not being served correctly by your routers
<variant> Phylo: do you know the login details for your router?
<Phylo> airtonix:  no, I pinged it successfully (earlier when you said to)
<zcat[1] > robert98374: right-click, but it to a cd, eject, pop the CD back in.
<airtonix> Phylo: firefox i meant ...if so then type that ip address igave you awhile aog and see what appened
<foug> airtonix: i just edited my xchat.config and added the ports there, do you think that will work/
<Phylo> variant:  I'm pretty sure I do
<zcat[1] > *burn not but
<piNNoy> ok on my wifi in terminal i cant find the correct channel but when i type iwlist scan i see the correct cell - Cell 04 (how do i set that as channel?)  example: iwconfig ath0 channel "CELL 04">?
<variant> Phylo: or do you have the connection settings provided by your isp?
<airtonix> foug : unlikely
<HKJGN> god..
<phire> how can I change my sound buffer in feisty?
<HKJGN> im just going to kill my pc
<Phylo> variant:  I don't even know what connection settings you are referring to
<protocol1> airtonix, put the folder I extracted in there or the .gz file
<foug> airtonix: there's a setting called "dcc_ip = "
<foug> airtonix: it's left blank, should i add my ip?
<airtonix> protocol1: yeah you can dump tar.gz or unpacked folders
<Phylo> variant:  I just know all the passwords, WEP key, ESSID, etc
<protocol1> ok
<protocol1> will do both
<zcat[1] > robert98374: or alt-F2 and type "gksu mount -o loop foo.iso /media/cdrom/ " should work
<variant> Phylo: was your router pre configured to connect to your isp? (did they provide it?)
<robert98374> zcat so i am assuming there isnt an easy way?
<airtonix> foug : mmmm i hae irc tranfers...i think this is your router IP....not sure
<Phylo> variant:  hmm, I guess it was, I don't recall setting anythin gup
<variant> airtonix: see if he has firestarter...
<piNNoy> how do i check which drivers my wireless card is using?
<foug> airtonix: the downloads worked just fine in windows, never had a problem
<robert98374> ok ill try the script one thanks
<zcat[1] > robert98374: alt-F2 "gksu mount -o loop foo.iso /media/cdrom/ " is about the easiest I can think of
<HKJGN> sigh, well, i installed the drivers using Envy, and it destroyed my monitor visual, it was all chopped up and etc
<airtonix> foug : yeah you got firestarter installed? for easy manipulation of yourr firewall
<foug> airtonix: i found this http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3398 dunno if that's useful, i really know nothing about networking
<zcat[1] > robert98374: Desktop/foo.iso if the ISO was downloaded to your desktop
<Phylo> variant/airtonix:  well, I entered "http://(googleip)" and it loaded the page
<foug> airtonix: yes it's disabled
<variant> Phylo: ok, so. can you login to your router (normally in firefox you can open "http://192.168.1.1" but this can be different depending on router, you will have to check the router manual
<airtonix> enablbe it
<airtonix> foug: enable it
<Phylo> so something to do with nameservers definitely sounds like the problem
<piNNoy> how do i check which drivers my wireless card is running?
<foug> airtonix: o it's active
<airtonix> then goto the events panel
<foug> k
<variant> Phylo: yes, thats because you are skipping the domain name entirely and going direct to one of googles servers (load balancer actually but..)
<airtonix> now try to to dcc activity
<foug> airtonix: it's blank
<siloko> are you using networkmanager to connect
<Phylo> variant:  well I haven't "logged in", but I opened my router's page
<airtonix> goto the prefs and there is an area to show all events
<foug> airtonix: how? i don't see the option to
<mrmonday> why do I need root access to back up my home folder?
<variant> Phylo: ok, login
<mrmonday> surely I have permisions for it all?
<Phylo> where...?
<variant> Phylo: or does it display any information on the first page without loggin in?
<thelostpatrol> is there any way to make x-chat minimize when you hit X?
<airtonix> foug: file r edit-> preferencese
<foug> airtonix: there's nothing under events, what should i add/
<variant> Phylo: does it display "primary dns" and "secondary dns"?
<airtonix> thelostpatrol: a plugin
<thelostpatrol> airtonix, know the name?
<airtonix> foug its an output winow. have you stated some dcc activity?
<Phylo> variant:  it's got the network status, the list of connected devices, and some other stuff
<variant> Phylo: what isp are you with?
<foug> airtonix: well yea but the download isn't starting
<Phylo> I don't see dns
<Phylo> verizon
<foug> airtonix: it just sits at 0%
<variant> Phylo: what state?
<airtonix> thelostpatrol: sorry....search google for : ubuntu xchat-gnome plugins
<Phylo> CA
<airtonix> foug go back to the evenets
<robert98374> Zcat do i put in the name of the Iso instead of foo?
<foug> airtonix: k
<Dquestions2> hi guys... if i fucked up my drivers for the ethernet... is there any way to use the Live CD (feisty) to reinstall them?
<r2d4> I have the open source drivers installed for my ATI Radeon 9600 in Feisty. Is it OK to just use Envy to install the proprietary drivers? Or should I do something else first like manually remove the open drivers?
<thelostpatrol> airtonix, thanks, i will
<airtonix> foug: did you change the preferences of firestarter to show all events
<foug> airtonix: no
<zcat[1] > robert98374: yes.
<ziroday> r2d4: ati dont support that card envy wont work
<Phylo> variant:  ok I found two "DNS Address #x"
<robert98374> kk thanks
<aburrent> i have a matrox grafix card and I want to upgrade to a new nvidia quadro4 card...is there a way to make X detect and reconfigure?
<airtonix> foug so or it will stay blank
<airtonix> foug: then you will need to go to the policy section
<zcat[1] > Dquestions2: that depends.. did you mess up the drivers, or just settings?
<variant> Phylo: excellent
<robert98374> Zcat it gave the error Could not open location 'file:///&quot;gksu mount -o loop UNREAL_GOLD.iso /Desktop/UNREAL_GOLD.iso'
<variant> Phylo: what are they?
<foug> airtonix: i don't see where to show all events
<robert98374> The location or file could not be found.
<r2d4> ziroday: Hmm. It didn't work now like you say. But I am pretty sure I installed fine an year ago.
<Phylo> 68.238.64.12
<ziroday> aburrent: dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg
<Dquestions2> zcat[1] ,  i'm not sure
<airtonix> foug: im looking now
<r2d4> ziroday: I manually installed the driver then.
<Phylo> I tried going to that ip in a new tab, it hasn't loaded yet
<ziroday> r2d4: lemme gues  bad resolution
<zcat[1] > robert98374: type the command without the quotes
<Loco> hi anyone knows how to install or enable the skydome feature in beryl?
<aburrent> ziroday: when I put the card in, X won't start...so I should do that at the command line?
<Cosmo_> after my system is up for about 12+ hours all my USB ports seem to go dead (including my mouse) how do I fix this? (I am using 7.04 fiesty fawn)
<ziroday> aburrent: yes
<airtonix> foug: untick 'hide redudnant entries'
<r2d4> ziroday: yes.
<variant> Phylo: ok, open up /etc/resolv.conf in a text editor (gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf) and remove everything thats there, copy each of the DNS address into that file each on it's own line
<robert98374> lol
<foug> airtonix: it was, nothing shows up
<MaskedMan> Can i get some help, I'm sorta new to Linux
<eshaase> ok, i'm having major system failures, I've noticed my computer freezing from time to time and I just noticed in a shell that when i execute ls i get: bash: /bin/ls: input/output error and when i execute rm xxx i get: rm: cannot remove '...': read-only file system... i figured my partition was full but that isn't the case... anyone have any ideas?
<robert98374> wow i feel duh
<variant> Phylo: yes, they are not websites, you can't browse to them. just do what i just said and save the file
<aburrent> ziroday: I'll give it a try...thanks
<Phylo> can I just enter those as "Domain servers" in my network settings?
<variant> Phylo: yes!
<airtonix> foug: then goto firewll -> advanced
<foug> airtonix: wait they show now
<variant> Phylo: was just gonna do my way as a quick test to see if it worked
<jpiccolo> question: if i install xfce4 on a server install will it add startup services?
<eck> eshaase: check dmesg and /var/log/messages
<foug> airtonix: i see 2 events
<airtonix> foug: what are the ip's?
<robert98374> zcat where did it mount it?
<airtonix> foug: woops ont post
<variant> jpiccolo: afaik, it might add gdm
<MaskedMan> ...
<ziroday> r2d4: i ahve the same card and bassically with the new kernel ati only updated some of the drivers the others were left in the dust. So only the open source drivers or a older distro
<airtonix> foug : lol
<eshaase> eck: dmesg only applies to my current session correct?
<foug> airtonix: lol
<fotoflo> whats the ubuntu chinese channel?
<variant> jpiccolo: although i'm not certain
<variant> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<airtonix> foug: ping those ips...
<variant> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<r2d4> ziroday: I am just unhappy with the performance of Beryl and wondered if the closed drivers would help.
<variant> er
<zcat[1] > robert98374: I would have expected a cd to appear on the desktop.. but you might have to go digging .. it should be in /media/cdrom/
<foug> airtonix: how? ping # in terminal?
<eck> eshaase: it is a log of all the messages the kernel has printed since you started up
<jpiccolo> variant, do but i would be able to disable that on startup and only start it when needed, right
<eshaase> eck: actually doesn't dmesg and /var/log/messages only apply to my current session?
<ziroday> !zh | fotoflo
<ubotu> fotoflo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<variant> jpiccolo: absolutly
<airtonix> foug: woops again are they your ip addresses?
<r2d4> ziroday: I guess I should just leave Beryl till I upgrade.
<eshaase> eck: well i had to reboot so it won't be in there
<eck> eshaase: there are archives in /var/log as well
<foug> airtonix: i don't think so
<fotoflo> thanks
<Phylo> variant:  well I set them, (I left "Search Domain" with that invalid thing)
<variant> Phylo: so, it's working right?
<jpiccolo> variant, and that would be the only thing that i should look for right?
<r2d4> ziroday: How is compositing for you?
<Phylo> I clicked close
<airtonix> ok they show up coz they are being blocked
<piNNoy> ok on my wifi in terminal i cant find the correct channel but when i type iwlist scan i see the correct cell - Cell 04 (how do i set that as channel?)  example: iwconfig ath0 channel "CELL 04">?
<eshaase> eck: where are the archives?
<ziroday> r2d4: you can try but envy will give you a module mismatch error
<Phylo> went to www.google.com and it's still not loaded
<variant> Phylo: take out search domain entirely
<eck> eshaase: i think they are not strictly rotated once per boot session, so you have a good chance of finding older stuff
<MaskedMan> can someone help me in a PM
<ziroday> r2d4: as long as i dont go overboard pretty god
<Phylo> (restarting firefox)
<kraut> moin
<variant> Phylo: please add the name servers in the way i initially asked. by directly adding them to /etc/resolv.conf
<zcat[1] > robert98374: actually it might be easier to just right-click and extract it like an archive. I didn't realise that was an option even!
<eck> eshaase: /var/log/messages.[1-9] .gz etc.
<airtonix> foug: does it start with 192.168...?
<variant> Phylo: you don't need to restart firefox...
<piNNoy> can someone answer my ? pls
<foug> airtonix: yes
<airtonix> foug : they are your IP addressess
<r2d4> ziroday: Is the default effects - not overboard? or did you tweak down?
<airtonix> foug : most likley
<foug> airtonix: k
<HKJGN_> ATIs drivers destroyed my resolution, how can i fix this?
<variant> Phylo: please just _only_ do what I ask.. i can't help if your doing other stuff that you think might help (no offence but your not as experienced)
<ziroday> r2d4: default was fine
<piNNoy> ok on my wifi in terminal i cant find the correct channel but when i type iwlist scan i see the correct cell - Cell 04 (how do i set that as channel?)  example: iwconfig ath0 channel "CELL 04">?
<airtonix> foug: in the coloumn next tothat isthe port that that particular event occured on
<robert98374> Zcat lol
<Phylo> variant:  that's ok  :-)  I got back to where I was
<ziroday> HKJGN_: what gfx card?
<Phylo> gonna do that edit now
<eshaase> eck: ok, i'll take a look
<eshaase> eck: thanks
<HKJGN_> ziroday: X800gt
<ziroday> r2d4: all i learnt was never ever buy ati
<variant> Phylo: great, make sure you remove everything that is there to start with
<r2d4> ziroday: My CPU is Athlon XP 2000+. Pretty old. Does Beryl make a difference on CPU or just the GPU?
<robert98374> thw whole reason is that i am trying to install something in wine from it
<foug> airtonix: they happened yesterday
<foug> airtonix: i don't think they are my dcc activity
<ziroday> r2d4: not sure you can always go to #beryl and ask
<airtonix> foug: what is the port number
<HKJGN_> ziroday: i used Envy to install the ATI drivers cause they werent compatible with X 7.2.0
<piNNoy> ok on my wifi in terminal i cant find the correct channel but when i type iwlist scan i see the correct cell - Cell 04 (how do i set that as channel?)  example: iwconfig ath0 channel "CELL 04">?
<airtonix> foug: is it 137 or 6666
<foug> airtonix: 36---
<gordonjcp> why does Ubuntu use Evolution instead of Thunderbird?
<zcat[1] > r2d4: I'm running beryl on a 1ghz cpu here.. mostly it wants GPU power..
<airtonix> foug: ohh not local then
<r2d4> ziroday: Ah! Will do that.
<piNNoy> ..........!
<eck> gordonjcp: because evolution is a gnome project, thunderbird is not
<bullgard4> What is the effect of the C instruction "struct x y;"?
<zcat[1] > .. I'm also running it on a really old nvidia card.
<HKJGN_> ziroday: but it just trashed my Gnome-XGL session, im on regular Gnome session right now
<airtonix> foug: that is to sya its not a typcial local netowkr thing other than mysql
<ziroday> HKJGN_: whats the max resolution you can get?
<r2d4> zcat[1] : thanks.
<foug> airtonix: ahh
<eshaase> eck: i found three suspecious lines
<foug> airtonix: well it was yesterday
<Phylo> variant:  enter it with or without "nameserver " before it?
<gordonjcp> eck: but evolution doesn't work very well, and doesn't appear to be maintained
<eshaase> eck: 4 actually
<eck> bullgard4: it declares the variable y whose type is struct x
<variant> Phylo: without
<airtonix> foug: mysql serves its dat out of 3306 it hink
<HKJGN_> ziroday: no idea, uhm 12xx X 800
<eck> gordonjcp: it is maintained, and works very well (except for the bugs...)
<variant> Phylo: _only_ the ip addresses, one on each line
<Phylo> k, edited, saved, exited
<gordonjcp> eck: it's had the same showstopper bug for about a year
<zcat[1] > gotta go..
<airtonix> foug : ok then you choose a port to dcc on?
<variant> Phylo: now try ping www.google.com
<foug> airtonix: how?
<gordonjcp> eck: you cannot reply as plaintext-only to an html email, for instance
<ziroday> HKJGN_: did you get the proper resolution before installing the ati frivers?
<Phylo> unknown host
<airtonix> foug pick one? lik 4444 or 6566
<bullgard4> eck: Thank you very much.
<variant> Phylo: grr
<variant> Phylo: ok
<airtonix> foug : or 63000
<HKJGN_> ziroday: Envy changed my X.org automatically
<HKJGN_> ziroday: so i guess not
<airtonix> foug: its your choice
<eck> gordonjcp: are you sure? all of my outgoing emails are in plaintext
<Phylo> (although it returned that instantly instead of waiting a few seconds)
<foug> airtonix: i don't understand, where am i typing this in at
<mrmonday> how do I write 5gb files to a fat32 partition?
<moDumass> with ubuntu clock, it says click to view appoinments and tasks, but i cannot for the life of me add neither appointments nor tasks
<moDumass> any ideas?
<airtonix> foug: but you will need to specify that to the route rso it can port forwared it
<ziroday> HKJGN_: so what exactly is the issue resolution or something else?
<variant> Phylo: sorry, my mistake. your need to have "nameserver ipaddress" in /etc/resolv.conf
<eck> mrmonday: you can't, the limit is 4 GB
<mrmonday> eck, Iknow
<airtonix> the port number you choose will go into the web page that you usee to control your port forwarding
<eck> mrmonday: use another filesystem, it is impossible
<kaiserkoln> mr, 5x1024=
<zie> how do i convert videos in linux
<zie> how do i convert videos in linux
<gordonjcp> eck: try replying to an email from eBay
<Phylo> so add "nameserver " to the beginning of each line?
<foug> airtonix: ok i picked ports
<airtonix> foug: can you empty the wbpage form of data and screenshot it for me
<gordonjcp> eck: or indeed, any other email in HTML format
<variant> Phylo: yes
<HKJGN_> ziroday: i'd guess resolution, the screens all, well, distorted and etc, lines going across the screen and nothing is readable
<variant> Phylo: exactly
<foug> airtonix: it's the thing under applications & gaming, port forwarding
<zie> how do i convert videos in linux
<moDumass> BTW i broke X rebooted got that grey screen that says "you mashed wanna see a list of things you broke" and i fixed it via command line, it was as if i was channel kevin mtnick
<Phylo> YAAAAY
<airtonix> foug: lol you have a linksys too?
<variant> Phylo: great
<Phylo> I entered the wrong IPS
<foug> airtonix: yes
<moDumass> if he was a drummer for def leopard and only had one arm
<HKJGN_> ziroday: like when you set a resolution the monitor cant handle
<Phylo> (by one number)
<variant> Phylo: lol :P
<zie> i need to convert a .ogg file to an avi or mpg file.
<zie> so i need help
<mrmonday> eck, I have to use fat32 to back up my files to, and some of my files are too big
<tomplast> Hi people. Could anyone help we with finding some floppy distro which has usb support? I really want Ubuntu installed on my old laptop (no internet atm, needs ndiswrapper or kernel compilation, no cdrom)?. Help is appreciated.
<Phylo> I double checked it and it pinged
<airtonix> foug : AG241?
<foug> airtonix: not sure
<foug> airtonix: where do i find out?
<airtonix> foug: says on the front
<variant> Phylo: ok, add them to the dns settings in the gui, as /etc/resolv.conf will be reset by the startup scripts depending on what you put in that gui
<Phylo> I love you...
<zie> if anyone could help that would be good
<mrmonday> eck, what can I do?
<ziroday> HKJGN_: um rite if its resolution then you have to add the resolution to your xorg do you know how to do that?
<eck> mrmonday: you need to use another filesystem. you _cannot_ put them on fat32. you can use split to split up the files into smaller chunks, but it will be a pita
<variant> Phylo: I know i know... :)
<HKJGN_> ziroday: yeah
<airtonix> foug: is it 4 port as well?
<ziroday> HKJGN_: have you done it yet?
<Phylo> variant:  lol, I don't know what you mean though... oh nvm
<foug> airtonix: yes
<Phylo> what I tried to do earlier?
<foug> airtonix: 4 port switch ?
<Phylo> (what I did)
<airtonix> foug: little ellipse on the front with adsl2 gateway
<zie> anyone know how to convert video files into mpg or avi in lunux. if you do let me know. thanks
<fat_ass> c
<variant> Phylo: yeah, in the network-manager on the DNS tab put in those ip addresses
<mrmonday> eck, whats a pita?
<foug> airtonix: nah i don't think so
<HKJGN_> ziroday: not yet, i think i might know how to fix it, just have to ask a question, if i change my resolution in one Session, will it stay the same in another session? "Gnome to Gnome with XGL?"
<ziroday> zie: how large cause you can try online
<airtonix> foug : okies no need forscreenie then
<eck> mrmonday: google it ;-)
<Wries1> my media player gxine is not playing any of my mp3 files, is there another music player I can use?
<foug> airtonix:  k
<zie> its a .ogg file
<gordonjcp> eck: filing a bug elicts the response "Don't use HTML mail then"
<Phylo> mother...
<variant> Phylo: you will also have to change what happens when you connect. in the main tab select your network interface and click properites, from there you have to UNTICK "get dns servers automatically" or whatever it's called
<Phylo> I was still plugged in...
<variant> Phylo: annoying, should still work though
<zie> ziroday, its a .ogg
<Phylo> phew...
<moDumass> hmmm, in clock how do i add tasks or appointments?
<airtonix> foug: ok the application coloum is for your beneifit and smnp apps
<Phylo> it looked like it wasn't working but it did
<ziroday> HKJGN_: i think for all
<variant> Phylo: :P
<ziroday> zie: online you can at www.media-convert.org
<eck> gordonjcp: on the gnome bugzilla?
<airtonix> foug: the external port no is the one the internet seees
<zie> ok ill try
<airtonix> foug: put the number that others expect to usee...
<foug> airtonix: ok...i just put whatever numbers like you told me too
<Phylo> what main tab?
<zie> www.media-convert.org isnt a website
<ziroday> zie: gimme  a min
<airtonix> foug : the internal port is the local-network side port no to use.....yeh you can put 9999 for the external and 9999 for internal
<zie> ok
<variant> Phylo: when you open the networ-settings or whatever it's called, the first thing thats displayed with the list of eth0, wlan0 etc is the "main" tab
<Phylo> the wireless connection settings goesn't have anything about dns
<foug> airtonix: k, the numbers weren't eh same but ok
<Phylo> (properties doesn't have...)
<ziroday> zie: here http://media-convert.com/
<Wries1> my media player gxine is not playing any of my mp3 files, is there another music player I can use?
<foug> airtonix: on this forum it says i need to forward TCP port range 9000-9010 from 192.168.0.42.3.
<foug> airtonix: but that IP is too big to type into my box lol
<ziroday> Wries1: do you have the codecs?
<gordonjcp> eck: yup
<zie> pk
<gordonjcp> eck: it's basically useless as a mail client
<airtonix> foug: ok the ip addressi nthat forum is an aexmaple
<eck> gordonjcp: it is basically maintained by novell, i wouldn't be entirely surprised if they do a crappy job at maintaining it. but as it stands evolution is fairly well integrated with a number of the components in gnome
<zie> ok
<variant> Phylo: the main tab: http://photos8.flickr.com/11230002_ee41ca2d3a.jpg
<Cosmo_> after running for about 12+ hours my USB ports stop working (including my mouse)(I am running 7.04 on a desktop) how do I fix this?
<gordonjcp> eck: well, not really
<airtonix> you put the ip address of the machine that your unnning your irc on
<gordonjcp> it's a lash-up
<gordonjcp> it doesn't integrate well with anything
<eck> gordonjcp: a lot of applications use eds
<ChrisCorba> Hey guys, I am trying a fresh install of Feisty on my acer laptop but it always breaks because it cannot find my (ordinary) cdrom. Similar bugs are already reported. How long may it take to wait for a new working install CD?
<Phylo> right, that tab->wireless connection->properties->  no dns
<variant> Phylo: in that screen, click on the interface you want to configure then click properties
<airtonix> foug: for ranges tpye it like 9000-9010
<airtonix> in the external
<foug> airtonix: i did
<airtonix> and internal
<foug> airtonix: how do i find out my IP address? lol
<airtonix> foug: ohhhhh
<Phylo> it does say:  configuration:  automatic (DHCP)
<airtonix> foug: sorry wrong place
<variant> Phylo: i see what you mean
<airtonix> foug erase those
<foug> airtonix: ok
<variant> Phylo: ok, annoying. a little config file editing is required :/
<zie> ziroday, it worked
<zie> thanks
<Phylo> why do anything further
<eck> gordonjcp: evolution is definitely one of my least favorite gnome programs, but I prefer it over thunderbird... i'm not sure what that says about both of them :-\
<ziroday> zie: np
<Phylo> what is not yet going to work?
<variant> Phylo: because when you reboot it will query the router for dns settings again and (i think) overwrite your manually entered dns settings.
<Phylo> oook
<variant> Phylo: actually, perhaps it will just add to rather than overwrite
<Phylo> should I try it?
<variant> Phylo: try it, it will probably just add in 192.168.1.1 as annother dns server
<variant> Phylo: in which case it's not a problem
<Phylo> so reboot?
<variant> Phylo: might make it take a bit longer to conect to sites though
<variant> Phylo: no, just run this
<variant> Phylo: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<moDumass> hey all, um, when i hover over minimize, maximise or well pretty much anything on the top border of a window a small thumbnail of that window appears, any idea how to turn that off
<variant> Phylo: that should do the trick
<moDumass> since it seams rather pointless
<ziroday> moDumass: you running beryl
<moDumass> it doesnt do it when that window is "rolled up"
<variant> Phylo: "reboot" huh...
<variant> :)
<Phylo> what?
<moDumass> ziroday, yeh but that channel well, they say nothing
<variant> Phylo: rebooting is what you do with windows
<Phylo> I just noticed, that what I pinged www.google.com  it did all the ms times etc, then it  said something about www.l.google.com
<variant> Phylo: ;)
<Phylo> I just find that interesting
<variant> Phylo: yeah thats just a google sub domain
<Phylo> oh, in Linux (any) you just restart stuff while the computer keeps going?
<variant> Phylo: as the google website runs on more than just one single server or netwrok
<Phylo> woah, it's still doing stuff
<mrmonday> anyone know some good software for cutting files in half, then gluing them back together?
<variant> Phylo: yes, everything except the kenrel
<variant> Phylo: kernel
<eck> mrmonday: split
<ziroday> moDumass: that shouldnt happen try deleting your preferences folder (you will lose all your preferences) in /home/<username>/.beryl
<eck> mrmonday: it should be installed by default
<Phylo> ok it stopped
<mrmonday> eck, how do I get to it?
<variant> Phylo: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<variant> Phylo: see if it changed
<Phylo> sniffle
<Phylo> it reset
<eck> mrmonday: it is a terminal application
<variant> Phylo: what is in resolv.conf?
<Phylo> (I just checked the network settings)
<airtonix> foug: all good sofar?
<Phylo> what is "/etc"?
<foug> airtonix: what? no, nothing works
<variant> Phylo: a directory
<Cosmo_> after running for about 12+ hours my USB ports stop working (including my mouse)(I am running 7.04 on a desktop) how do I fix this?
<airtonix> foug: i sen you private messages
<foug> airtonix: k
<variant> Phylo: commonly used to store config files for the system
<Phylo> variant:  does it stand for anything in particular?
<Phylo> or just "etcetera"?
<variant> Phylo: probably..
<foug> Phylo: what do you think man? lol
<Phylo> variant:  well it definitely reset
<Phylo> variant:  same as what it was before
<mrmonday> eck, how does it work?
<variant> Phylo: ok, lets edit the config file then :)
<Phylo> the search domain invalid thing and 192.168.1.1 twice
<variant> Phylo: not hard
<Phylo> ok
<protocol1> I accidentally deleted the intd folder in the .theme folder is there any way to recover that?
<ziroday> protocol1: in trash?
<Phylo> what's the manual edit for resolv.conf again?
<variant> Phylo: i just have to find the specific file.. not done it for a year or so
<ssam> Bradford, did you find the powerpc info you were looking for?
<variant> Phylo: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<marc__> Hi! I've got a question: I'd like to download more than one file with BitTorrent, but when i start a second one i get the message Couldn't listen (98, 'address already in use') how can i change that?
<protocol1> ziroday, nope
<eck> mrmonday: e.g. 'split -db 100000 foo.txt bar' this will create files bar00, bar01, bar02 and so forth from foo.txt that are each 100000 bytes
<variant> marc__: the default client is intensly annoying in that it only supports one download at a time... absurd as that seems
<ziroday> protocol1: youre stuffed i could give you mine?
<marc__> okay, thanks
<eck> mrmonday: you glue them back together with cat
<mrmonday> how?
<marc__> but ktorrent can download more than one file -.-
<mrmonday> eck, can I specify 2 pieces?
<Loco> hello how can i install or setup the skydome feature in beryl?
<protocol1> ziroday, thx
<variant> Phylo: will be back in 2 mins. gotta get a coffee
<Phylo> variant:  ok, I set the resolv.conf file back to the right settings
<protocol1> that would help
<Phylo> ok :-(
<ziroday> protocol1: where do you want it?
<moDumass> ziroday, in  /home/<username>/.beryl there are 2 files "libberylsettings.ini" and "settings" but no prefs folder
<marc__> okay, thx for help
<marc__> bye
<moDumass> any ideas?
<protocol1> email right
<moDumass> or jsut one of those two
<airtonix> marc__: use rtorrent isntead
<ziroday> moDumass: delete .beryl
<marc__> rtorrent?
<moDumass> cool, thanks
<ziroday> protocol1: np what email
<eck> mrmonday: no, you specify the size you want
<marc__> can i find that in the ubuntu pakages?
<Phylo> what exactly does "sudo" mean and how does it differ from "gksudo"
<Phylo> ?
<ziroday> moDumass: np
<marc__> *look for it*
<moDumass> ziroday, restart x
<airtonix> marc__: it use ncurse as it interface display....runs in the terminal and is low on memory
<eck> mrmonday: you can use the suffix m for megabytes
<variant> marc__: see azureus.. rtorrent sucks
<ziroday> moDumass: yeah
<protocol1> merculiv@gmail.com
<eck> rtorrent is the best :-)
<ziroday> marc__: deluge is the best of the lot
<variant> marc__: actually rtorrent is excellent, but you will say it sucks.
<variant> marc__: :)
<Pieter_> hey guys, any ideas on where to get a codec to play .rmvb files?
<ziroday> protocol1: what file again?
<variant> eck: i agree actualy :P
<airtonix> Phylo: gksudo loads up gtk interfaces in the root profile where sudo loadds it up in the useers profile....i think
<airtonix> Phylo: you rad that wiki lik i gave yo>
<h4wk0_> Morning, Following this at the min
<robert98374> Freeloader works fairly well and its not a major memory hog
<h4wk0_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036
<marc__> why do you think so?
<marc__> because it runs on the terminal?
<airtonix> variant: i disagree most heartly
<Phylo> airtonix:  I'm not actually sure what you just said.
<h4wk0_> Howeber i cant seem to find the XDMCP option
<eck> marc__: rtorrent isn't really worth the trouble unless you're a screen junkie
<variant> airtonix: correct about gksudo
<variant> Phylo: it's not important to our current discussion
<ziroday> marc__: get deluge its the best
<marc__> hmm
<marc__> okay
<Phylo> no the "Phylo: you rad that wiki lik i gave yo>"
<marc__> ill try
<Phylo> is that a question?
<airtonix> marc__: no cause it does everything i can choose to load a speciifc file or a protion of it i can limit spees everything...and it dont slow my system down with heaps of torrents
<airtonix> deluge still needs to iron out some issues but es it is quite good, when it switchs from meory hungry python to c++
<variant> Phylo: ok, back to what we were doing
<marc__> okay, i will try it, but now i have to go
<marc__> thx for the help =)
<marc__> bye
<h4wk0_> In a tutorial i am follwing, one of the steps is System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup Security Tab -> Enable XDMCP XDMCP Tab -> Disable "Honor Indirect Requests"
<Phylo> variant:  right now we are trying to figure out how to make the manual dns settings stick right?
<variant> Phylo: gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<airtonix> rtorrent is good in a fault tolerant way cause you can keep it running ina virutal terminal and log x out
<h4wk0_> I cant see it, im on feisty
<variant> airtonix: type /lastlog variant and youw ill see that i agree that it's excelelnt
<ziroday> protocol1: what fie?
<eck> airtonix: you can run it in screen over ssh, which is even better
<Phylo> variant:  opened
<Bradford> samm, nope
<sarasini> hi all
<ziroday> protocol1: what file again ??
<variant> Phylo: you see where it says "request subnet-mask, bre.. etc etc
<Bradford> ssam*
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> is there a way to SSH into the live CD, i have a machine without the monitor, i have booted it using the live CD, how do i connect to it?
<h4wk0_> In a tutorial i am follwing, one of the steps is System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup Security Tab -> Enable XDMCP XDMCP Tab -> Disable "Honor Indirect Requests" -- However i cant see this on my fiesty :(:)
<airtonix> lol
<variant> nixbox: start sshd and set a user password
<airtonix> woops
<ssam> Bradford, what do yo need to know
<Phylo> yes
<Phylo> variant:  yes
<variant> Phylo: ok, see where it says in the request section "name-servers" ?
<nixbox> variant, how do i do that without the monitor? :P
<variant> Phylo: remove "name-servers"
<UberPsyX> hi, im running ubuntu on a fairly oldish pc, im also trying to run a game called dofus but it runs really slowly, i have a family pc running windows and it works fine on there. any suggestions on how i could speed it up?
<Phylo> "domain-name-servers"
<Flannel> nixbox: Only way to do it would be to install openssh-server, so... ctrl-alt-f1, then "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Phylo> yes
<airtonix> Phylo: goto wiki.ubuntu.com   then serach for sudo
<variant> nixbox: if your l337 you can do it blind :) otherwise you need the monitor
<Flannel> nixbox: then... hmm.  You might need a "y"
<nixbox> variant, i have a laptop, can i somehow shift the display for the PC onto the laptop's LCD display?
<Bradford> ssam, if osx will allow a second partition
<protocol1> ziroday, the folder in .themes  called initd
<variant> Phylo: yes
<Flannel> nixbox: hmm.  I don't believe you need to login, but you might.  So, type "ubuntu" and then hit enter twice, after the ctrl-alt-f1
<protocol1> ziroday, everything that was in it basically
<ssam> Bradford, yes osx is fine with lots of partitions
<Phylo> removed, saved
<variant> Phylo: under that
<nixbox> Flannel, i knew that one :P, lets try hehe
<ziroday> protocol1: i dont have that folder is that a theme name?
<variant> Phylo: not finnsihed yet
<ssam> Bradford, my powerbook is setup as a dual boot
<variant> Phylo: in the same file
<Phylo> #require?
<Flannel> nixbox: Oh.  Also do a "sudo apt-get update" first.  Since, it'll need to know about the online stuffs
<variant> Phylo: just under than line is "require subnet-mask, domain-name-servers;"
<variant> Phylo: remove domain-name-servers but leave in subnet-mask
<Phylo> I want "#require subnet-mask;" right?
<kortnor> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<protocol1> ziroday, so its not default then right?
<Phylo> removed, saved
<variant> Phylo: no, did you add the comment to require?
<Phylo> no
<Bradford> ssam, did you Install OS X at the same time or after Ubuntu?
<variant> Phylo: ah!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ziroday> protocol1: nope just change your theme and you shuld be fine
<Phylo> lol
<variant> Phylo: we just discovered why it wasn't working in the first place
<variant> Phylo: lol
<Phylo> 90% of the file has "#" before the line
<protocol1> ok
<variant> Phylo: yeah thast ok,
<ssam> Bradford, the best method is to reinstall mac os x, and use the mac os x disktool to do the partitoning
<Phylo> soooo, all I had to do was change uncomment that line?
<variant> Phylo: however when the pc asks for the dhcp lease from the router it wasn't rquireing that it provide name servers
<variant> Phylo: not nessasarily
<ssam> Bradford, if you leave some of the disk as unallocated, then the ubuntu installer can pick that bit up
<Phylo> ok well anyways, do I do anything else now?
<Bradford> ssam, well that's my problem... my life is on this Hdd... I don't want to loose ANYTHING
<Cosmo_> after running for about 12+ hours my USB ports stop working (including my mouse)(I am running 7.04 on a desktop) how do I fix this?
<variant> Phylo: don't uncomment it. you should just have removed domain-name-servers from request and (optionally) require
<ssam> Bradford, the other option is to resize the existing mac os x partiton
<Phylo> removed, saved
<variant> Phylo: now try /etc/init.d/networking restart again
<ssam> Bradford, but there is a risk of that going wrong
<variant> Phylo: with sudo
<Phylo> try that restart thing?
<Ix0s> Bradford, Morning :)
<variant> Phylo: yep
<Phylo> working:
<ssam> Bradford, if you don't have a back up then please dont try to install ubuntu :-)
<variant> Phylo: did you add your name servers back into the gui?
<Phylo> yeah
<Bradford> ssam, well, what all could go wrong???
<variant> cool cool
<Phylo> oh
<Phylo> no
<Phylo> not the gui
<variant> don't worry
<Phylo> I edited the file directly
<variant> shouldn't matter
<Bradford> Ix0s, How are you? Where do you live?
<steve_h> bonjour, les enfants
<variant> ok, lets see if it works still then. the edit we did to the config should stop it changing Resolv.conf
<Phylo> wow, this has taken like 3 hours to wirelessly connect...
<Phylo> (not that it isn't worth it)
<ssam> Bradford, resizing partitions is a new thing. it doe not always work
<Ix0s> Bradford, Am great, better after some sleep, Ohh Manchester UK
<Phylo> done restarting
<Phylo> *cries*
<steve_h> ah, i see, wireless approaches to ubuntu are being discussed here (c:
<variant> Phylo: wireless is still immature on free software sadly, some realy nice progress being made recently. I would say that within a year it will be far simpler to connect with free software over wireless (for supported cards) than any toher os
<ssam> Ix0s, i am in manchester too :-)
<Ix0s> ssam, Kool :)
<variant> Phylo: not worky?
<Bradford> Ix0s, oic. I'm in California... figuring linux out @ a party... I'm a little tipsy ;)
<Phylo> it reset them
<variant> asdfasfd
<ssam> Ix0s, victoria park, near the university
<variant> Phylo: please pastebin that config file
<Ix0s> ssam, Umm miles away from me :P Oldham here XD
<Phylo> which one
<eck> variant: with the "for supported cards" of course being the big caveat ;-)
<variant> eck: ehehe, indeed
<Bradford> ssam, So no matter what I really REALLY need to back everything up... meaning i need another external 60gb..... christ
<variant> Phylo: dhcp conf file we editet
<Ix0s> Bradford, Hehe, and now you want to go back to mac os x?
<ssam> Bradford, get yourself an external hard disk and back up your life
<Phylo> k one minute
<h4wk0> Ive just installed VNC - However i get a black and white squared screen when i login - Any reason?
<Angel-SL> Hello. Okay, so I have the kubuntu-desktop package installed on Ubuntu. How do I change the splash image from Kubuntu's to Ubuntu's?
<variant> h4wk0: you vnc'ing to a box with beryl or something?
<Bradford> Ix0s, no not so much... looking to keep ubuntu on my Mac :)
<phy2> Bradford gives us new meaning for Don't Drink and Drive
<ssam> Bradford, you are living dangerously day to day if you dont have a backup
<Bradford> ssam, That's $$$ and time, >:o!
<h4wk0> variant; Yes i am on my laptop vnc'ing through himachi - to my desktop
<Phylo> I can't paste
<Angel-SL> Anyone?
<ssam> Bradford, how much is your data worth?
<load> can someone tell me how to install kde?
<Ix0s> Bradford, Why not use a couple of DVDs?
<h4wk0> It connects alright (i think) variant - And yes i have beryl installed
<Phylo> when I click send to pastebin it pops up a bunch of text (nothing else)
<ziroday> load: audo apt-get install kubuntu
<Ix0s> load, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Angel-SL> load: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<variant> h4wk0: afaik, you might need to disable beryl for use over vnc. not 100% ont hat though
<Loco> hello how can i install or setup the skydome feature in beryl?
<variant> Phylo: annoying
<Phylo> Query failure: Can't open file: 'pastebin.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<variant> Phylo: this is becomming a pita indded
<Ix0s> Loco, Look under the desktop cube setting
<Bradford> ssam, over a million, and I think OS X can handle itself. I have everything that I absolutely need to live on a 160gb external, but... it's about full.
<reddevs> hey guys, is there anyone here who could give me some pointers regarding stereo sound on ubuntu?
<load> thanks all :)
<ssam> Bradford, so you have a lot of data
<ziroday> load: sorry run Ix0s command
<Ix0s> Loco, Desktop-->Desktop Cube-->Skydome
<variant> Phylo: ok, try putting your dns settings into the gui again
<Phylo> variant:  we have made lots of progress though
<Bradford> Ix0s, iBook G4, combo drive
<variant> Phylo: indeed
<Phylo> I could technically reset them each time I use my computer
<Loco> Ix0s, yeah i see it thanx very much
<Ix0s> Loco, :)
<variant> Phylo: not idea, or nessasary
<Phylo> (I already have them memorized)
<variant> Phylo: ideal*
<variant> Phylo: lol
<Phylo> I know
<Bradford> ssam, Yeah... It's where I back up my cache of OS's/application
<Ix0s> Bradford, Dude you cant be telling me you have like 220GB of stuff you NEED all the time?
<Phylo> variant:  ok, entered using UGI
<Phylo> GUI
<Phylo> closed network settings
<Ix0s> Bradford, caches of what?
<Bradford> Ix0s, YES. Well, I have some 80gigs of music... (GOOD MUSIC)
<h4wk0> variant; Unstill all of berly
<variant> Phylo: as a tempory fix just while we fix the issue you can "save location" in the network-settins gui, after you put in all the right info click on the icon that looks like a floppy disk at the top
<h4wk0> Lets see what happens now - restart..
<variant> h4wk0: no, just turn it off
<Ix0s> Bradford, Jebus! I have like an ipod full and thats it!
<Bradford> Ix0s, weapons
<Phylo> variant:  it says in the file "this is a sample configuration file for dhclient"
<Phylo> (in a comment)
<Bradford> Ix0s, what else?
<variant> Phylo: hmm
<ssam> Bradford, you can get 300GB firewire disks in the UK for about 100, and everything is meant to be cheaper in the states
<Ix0s> Bradford, cache of  weapons :P
<variant> Phylo: yes thats ok, it is the correct file
<h4wk0> variant; I wanted to see if it worked with it fully uninstalled, then  go to intsall but disabled
<Phylo> ok
<variant> Phylo: openthat file again actually
<variant> Phylo: i just spotted something usefull
<Phylo> should I save to a new location?
<Phylo> if so, to what
<variant> Phylo: name it whatever.. home or something
<Bradford> Ix0s, yeah... no other way to go... Mac's aren't ALWAYS peaceful
<variant> Phylo: NO
<variant> Phylo: wait, are you editing the dhcp config file again?
<Phylo> doh.. I saved to seomthing
<variant> Phylo: or in the network manger gui
<Phylo> k
<Phylo> I used the manager gui
<Bradford> ssam, Well I haven't looked too much into it... If I had $100 I'd save it for a Mac Pro
<Phylo> set the right dns ips
<reddevs> does anyone know how i can make my onboard sound produce stereo instead of mono?
<variant> Phylo: ahh, please stop and tell me the current state of play
<Phylo> clicked the floppy
<variant> Phylo: perfect
<Phylo> saved as netsettings
<variant> Phylo: ideal
<Ix0s> Bradford, Hehe!
<phy2> Bradford, sell part of your million dollars worth of data and move on
<variant> Phylo: gksudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf again
<Phylo> now you want me to edit that ... ok
<Ix0s> Bradford, Theres gotta be some stuff you can get rid off off that ext hd?
<phab> is there a guide to rebuilding font-config with the propriatry TrueType hinting support? I hope i'm asking the question correctly
<variant> Phylo: and you see just above where "request" is, the next line up is a commented line called "prepend"
<Phylo> indeed
<Phylo> (interestingly, nowhere in the file is the text "192.168.1.1" which is what it resets the dns's too)
<variant> Phylo: ok, the ip address thats there 127.0.0.1 you can remove and replace with your dns servers like this:
<variant> Phylo: thats because thats the ip address that your router has, dhcp sets it based on what the router tells it
<variant> Phylo: replace with this line:
<h4wk0> Humm variant I can even login now :s
<h4wk0> Connection refused
<Phylo> I have DHCP turned on, is that bad?
<Phylo> (waiting for exact syntax)
<variant> Phylo: "prepend domain-name-servers FIRSTIP, SECONDIP;"
<variant> Phylo: no, thats good. please don't get ahead of your self again just stick wtih what we are doing
<eck> phab: you might be interested in david turner's freetype patches, they don't enable the proprietary hinting (afaik), but they make the fonts look a lot like they would with it on
<Phylo> gotcha
<Phylo> variant:  just asking :-)
<variant> Phylo: np :)
<phab> eck, ooooooh... :) got a link?
<Phylo> variant:  I promise I won't change anything without telling you (or you just told me)
<variant> Phylo: also remove the # at the start of taht line
<Phylo> ok, I added them, and ok yeah, so I will remove that comment
<Phylo> symbol
<phab> eck, they hurt my eyes the way they are right now at 1680x1050 and lowering my resolution on an lcd makes them really blurry
<variant> Phylo: save/exit/restart network
<h4wk0_> variant:  I am getting the error - ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::EndOfStream
<Phylo> working
<eck> phab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<Phylo> just curious:  what does your "request" line say?
<variant> h4wk0_: did you disable beryl? (not uninstall)
<h4wk0_> I uninstalled
<variant> Phylo: i don't use dhcp
<phab> eck, thank you!!!
<Phylo> ok
<h4wk0_> variant:  Didnt know how to disable it
<variant> Phylo: but the default has: subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, domain-name, host-name
<variant> h4wk0_: so what di dyou do?
<Phylo> mine ha_d__ "domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name"
<Phylo> yeah, mine had two more after that
<johnt> !tuxpaint printer options
<Phylo> netbios-name-servers
<variant> Phylo: ok
<Phylo> and netbios, something
<Phylo> anyway
<Phylo> restart is done
<variant> Phylo: yes mine too
<eck> phab: i think at some point they're even going to make it into the upstream freetype release :-)
<Phylo> better
<Phylo> but not ideal
<eck> david turner is one of the freetype devs
<Phylo> it added
<variant> Phylo: whats the situation
<Phylo> old+new
<phab> alright, definately good news
<variant> Phylo: lol, as i though
<phab> im happy tho hear about those
<variant> Phylo: so, does ping www.google.com work?
<Phylo> yeah, that's what it looked like it should do
<Phylo> yes
<johnt> Does any one know if I can change the print options in tuxpaint?
<variant> Phylo: great, not ideal as you say as it's a bit messy and shouldn't need to be done liket hat (i would like to have access to your files myself so i could check it out) but if it works, don't fix it :D
<indokidz> hi
<Phylo> so as is, you recommend just using it this way?
<h4wk0> variant;  I apt-get removed beryl and beryl manager
<variant> Phylo: partly because i don't really want to keep talking :) but partly because, it's working and it is acceptable in the short term. we can have another crack at it next time if you want
<indokidz> any can teach me how to compile realtek HD audio drivers here? i'm a newbie
<variant> h4wk0: ok, beryl will still be running
<variant> h4wk0: i reccomend you apt-get install beryl beryl-manager again
<h4wk0> Well ive just restarted
<variant> h4wk0: and killall beryl instead
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> anyone get gfxboot working in grub on feisty???
<Phylo> well, I find that hard to argue with, until then, endless thank you's
<variant> h4wk0: when done remotely over ssh the command "killall beryl" will disable beryl temporarily
<variant> Phylo: yw
<variant> Phylo: let me know if you get any more probs
<Phylo> variant:  pastebin doesn't work
<Phylo> X-D!!
<variant> Phylo: i don't care :P
<pwuertz> does anybody know if/when gaim will be replaced with pidgin?
<variant> pwuertz: soon
<pwuertz> in feisty..
<crimsun> pwuertz: it won't be.
<variant> pwuertz: no idea
<Stormx2> Hey. I've run a copy on a large directory (8000 ish files). The new directory has 40 less files than the previous. How can I view this difference?
<load> everytime i try to boot up I can sign in but then it takes me right back to the sign in screen.. i think i need to fix gnome.. is there anyway to reinstall gnome?
<Ix0s> indokidz, You shouldnt need them? I never have done the built in ones are good enough
<variant> crimsun: why not?
<variant> crimsun: of course it will
<crimsun> variant: because we don't change frozen, released distros.
<Phylo> new question, is there anyway I can have my login use capital letters?
<variant> crimsun: ah, your right!
<Ace2016> anyone using gfxboot at all???
<adaptr> Phylo what do you mean, "use" ? it either is or it isn't
<johnt> Does any one know if I can change the print options in tuxpaint? My grandaughter needs to print an A4 cover page from it
<Phylo> when I installed Ubunutu it would let me use "PhyloGenesis" as my login name
<pwuertz> crimsun: frozen? we are using a beta in favor over a stable release?
<Phylo> it said it had to be all lowercase
<adaptr> ah
<adaptr> that would be the installer
<crimsun> pwuertz: yes.  We do not change the state of a frozen, released distro.
<jpiccolo> how would i go about installing the locate feature?
<variant> Phylo: there are patches to allow it i beleive but it is not reccomended as unix cares about upper/lower case and that could cause confusion if there were a user named mark and one who wanted Mark
<crimsun> pwuertz: people have queried regarding feisty-backports, which is a possibility.
<pwuertz> ah i see
<Phylo> variant:  I don't want a user named "phylogenesis" I always use "PhyloGenesis"
<variant> Phylo: sorry, can't be done at the momment
<variant> Phylo: and probably shouldn't be done
<johnt> !tuxpaint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxpaint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phylo> ok
<adaptr> variant patches ? I can create one with useradd just fine
<variant> Phylo: for the afore mentioned reason. I suppose settig gdm to uppercase the first character wouldnt hurt
<hylje> hmm
<variant> adaptr: you can?
<hylje> after enabling the built-in desktop effects
<adaptr> of course, lowercase is just a convention; it's the installer that prohibits it
<hylje> windows don't autoraise on rollover
<FocusRite> Hi all.
<variant> adaptr: was years ago i read about that exact same issue cus i wanted my username uppercase.. just assumed it would be the same reason
<variant> adaptr: i see
<variant> Phylo: see what adaptr said
<adaptr> variant I'm not sure what you mean... it solely depends on how theuseradd command is implemented
<variant> adaptr: yeah exactly
<FocusRite> Just put 1TB of sata drives in the server and syslog sees them (scsi0, scsi1) but I was expecting to see sda, sdb in /dev based on that but nothing there. what /den name should sata drives have?
<adaptr> it has little - if anything - to do with any particular distro
<variant> adaptr: whatever os i was using at the time did not allow it
<FocusRite> err /dev not /den :)
<adaptr> f'rinstance, Red Hat used to - maybe they still do - allow you to specify your password on the passwd commandline - that's a hack made by Red Hat, no other distro's use that
<alen> hi
<alen> i have a problem
<adaptr> say it !
<adaptr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<johnt> Does any one know if I can change the print options in tuxpaint? My grandaughter needs to print an A4 cover page from it
<variant> adaptr: i know it depends on how the program is implemented. when i looked at it on the os i was working on at the time the answer was that there was a patch to the useradd program that would allow it.. obviously some other os's used that feature but mine didn't at the time
<alen> how to install grafic driver
<alen> my grafic card is nvidia
<adaptr> variant no, not that I'm aware of - NOT being able to use mixed case, that would be a patch
<variant> !nvidia | alen
<ubotu> alen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<beowu1f> Q: i need to use both ALSA and OSS in my kernel. is it possible for them both to coexist with each other? i have applications with need either or
<adaptr> variant still no idea what you mean by "OS"
<adaptr> yes
<variant> adaptr: unix version
<adaptr> variant okay.. that would be potentially different from a Linux distribution, yes
<jpiccolo> anyone know what package i need to be able to locate files on the CLI
<variant> jpiccolo: slocate is available by default
<variant> jpiccolo: you might need to update it's database.. updatedb as root
<variant> jpiccolo: or "find"
<jpiccolo> variant, ok updatedb worked
<h4wk0> variant- still getting same problem
<jpiccolo> one more question do you know what package i need for oggdev
<variant> jpiccolo: you mean ogg development library? or something to make ogg?
<variant> jpiccolo: there lis libogg-dev
<variant> if thats what you're looking for
<adaptr> jpiccolo aptitude search ogg | grep dev
<Angel-SL> Aw great.
<Angel-SL> i installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu, now the boot image IS kubuntu.. how do I change it back?
<jpiccolo> ok variant and adaptr thanks i didnt know aptitude worked on the cli, i thought it was a gnome thing
<jpiccolo> thanks alot guys
<Wries1> my media player gxine is not playing any of my mp3 files, is there another music player I can use?
<Angel-SL> Anyone??
<Fri13> Angel-SL: http://technofreakatchennai.wordpress.com/2006/12/22/switching-between-ubuntukubuntuxubuntu-uspalsh/
<adaptr> Wries1 amaroK beats everything I've ever seen
<Fri13> Angel-SL: I haven't done that because i dont use ubuntu anymore.
<Wries1> where do I get it
<the-erm> I just came in Wries1 where do you get what?
<Wries1> amaroK
<variant> adaptr: actually, i only have a gentoo and an ubuntu system handy but it seems that gentoo does not allow upper case
<adaptr> Wries1 aptitude install amarok, but be warned - if you don't have any KDE apps yet it will probably pull in  a few hundred MB of deps
<the-erm> sudo apt-get install amaroK
<Julius> hi
<Ademan> anyone know what environment variable contains the library paths?
<Wries1> how do I know if I have KDE
<Julius> i got a big big big problem with feisty. It's the only problem i got with ubuntu for 1 years
<adaptr> Wries1 if you just installed Ubuntu, you don't
<Tomcat_> Ademan: LD_LIBRARY_PATH afaik
<letronje> where can i get the ubuntu human theme for download. its simply awesome.
<Ademan> Tomcat_: is that where it looks at runtime for shared objects?
<the-erm> Ademan: set will spit out a bunch of variables/values
<Ademan> Tomcat_: thanks by the way
<adaptr> Ademan run ldconfig -l to see all libs recognised by the system
<Wries1> so should I still install it
<Tomcat_> Ademan: Yeah, I think so.
<Ademan> thanks guys i'll check out
<Angel-SL> Fri13: and now my LOGIN screen is Xubuntu!
<adaptr> Wries1 I think it's the best music player bar none, but it does depend on a lot of KDE libs
<Micieri> *sigh*
<Wries1> can I get these libs
<zancik> People who knows, how tu install PHOTOSHOP on UBUNTU?
<Micieri> Anyone who can help me with a big problem? :/
<Ademan> adaptr: well the thing is i wanna add the current directory to the search path (i'm testing a program i wrote with a library i wrote)
<Angel-SL> zancik: never heard of Photoshop for Linux.
<Seveas> zancik, photoshop is a windows application...
<Ademan> adaptr: without installing either of course
<Fri13> Micieri: what is your problem?
<Micieri> Ugh
<Micieri> Well it's kinda big..
<Micieri> So we might wanna take it to PM
<Jit> hello freinds
<jarrett> zancik: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=17
<Fri13> Angel-SL: Disney use Photoshop top of Linux.
<Wries1> adaptr: where can I get these libs
<zancik> LOOK ALL! http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<Jit> can i install ubuntu with vista
<adaptr> Ademan then add . to ldconfig :)
<FocusRite> there's a crossover package for photoshop from transgaming or whoever those guys who did crossover MS office are
<Julius> i'm on a fresh install of feisty. I'm using it since the release's out but i just got the problem yesterday and now. When i connect to my wifi, first, it works but after a while, the network got a problem and noone can connect to the wifi anymore. I had this problem at 2 places. I uninstalled network-manager but the same problem occur. DO u have any idea ? (and sorry for my poor english :-/)
<snowblind> Hi. Can someone recommend a fireworks replacement software (vector based drawing program). Im a new convert.
<Wries1> do anyone know how to make the sound work here in chat?
<adaptr> Wries1 they will be installed automatically if you choose to install a KDE package that needs them
<matevzp> hello, I gotta question. Why does my ubuntu 7.0.4 installation always stop at cca. 30%?
<Fri13> snowblind: inkscape
<Wries1> oh o
<adaptr> Wries1 how do you mean, sound in chat ?
<FocusRite> what /dev names should sata devices appear as?
<adaptr> FocusRite scsi disks, usually
<snowblind> cheers fri ill checkit out
<Wries1> in here like if someone answers your questions it'll alert you
<Seveas> matevzp, not enough memory? broken cd? disk full?
<adaptr> wries that depends on your IRC client, obviously
<FocusRite> adaptr, ta.. syslog has spotted the two sata disks i put in as scsi0, scsi1 but there's no sda, sdb in /dev (well there's an sda but cfdisk can't read it)
<adaptr> Wries1 that depends on your IRC client, obviously
<matevzp> seveas, 30gb free, new CD, 512mb ram ...?
<adaptr> FocusRite depending on the driver used, it may be seen as an IDE disk as well
<FocusRite> there's a sata_via folder under scsi in /proc but no info in there
<Angel-SL> I installed xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, now my login screen is Xubuntu's. How do I change it back?
<Seveas> matevzp, did you do a cd selftest?
<Wries1> ok this chat has it
<adaptr> FocusRite run fdisk -l
<FocusRite> ahhh right. I was on edgy, just dist-upgrading to feisty now
<matevzp> seveas, just done that
<Wries1> I have all the sounds checked but nothing no sound
<Seveas> matevzp, hrm..... maybe Bill G. is near you?
<variant> adaptr: looks like the patch i was talking about is something that redhat added to shadow utils in order to enable upper case letters in usernames. personally i don't think it's a good idea for the reason i mentioned before but that is only valid if it allows for example "mark" and "Mark"
<matevzp> seveas, is there any text installation or only graphic installation via livecd?
<FocusRite> adaptr, just shows hda, hdb (ide disks)
<FocusRite> there's 4 disks in the box now, 2x120gb ide & 2x 500gb sata
<adaptr> variant well, "valid" is debatable - why would similar but case-different usernames cause problems ?
<Seveas> matevzp, for text install download the 'alternate install' iso
<FocusRite> i saw there's issues mixing sata & ide hence the fesity upgrade
<adaptr> FocusRite read through your dmesg - it seems they're not recognised
<matevzp> seveas, tnx!
<FocusRite> oki doki
<Wries1> I don't know what to do
<load> how do i reinstall gnome?
<adaptr> FocusRite "mixing" ? never seen ANY problems with IDE and SATA on the same box
<Micieri> What do I do when after I boot from my Ubuntu HD.. it says 'no inittab file found'? Then when I try to boot from the CD, it says crc error - system halted
<variant> adaptr: email addresses are not case sensitive afaik
<variant> adaptr: that could cause serious issues
<Wries1> the sound plays in everything except here
<adaptr> variant that's true - but hhey, whjo needs email ? ;-)
<variant> adaptr: :)
<adaptr> variant I'm still recovering from the old Windows LANMAN OSes - they had case-insensitive *passwords*
<variant> adaptr: omg
* Micieri dies
<adaptr> it's really DECs fault, as they made LANMAN, but Windows perpetuated it
<FocusRite> adaptr this looks (to me) like the drives were recognised?? (2-line paste)
<FocusRite> [17179571.848000]  ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xEC00 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xCC00 irq 169
<FocusRite> [17179571.848000]  ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD080 ctl 0xD002 bmdma 0xCC08 irq 169
<Micieri> Is there an un-official channel somewhere, where I could actually get help?
<Wries1> how do you uninstall applications
<load> DEC is company that made vax correct?
<adaptr> FocusRite there will be (and should be) more info on them
<adaptr> load yes, bought by compaq, which is now HP
<Fri13> Wries1: apt-get remove <package> or with graphical frontend.
<FocusRite> k.. i'll see what the feisty upgrade brings, if anything
<adaptr> Wries1 the same place you installed them
<variant> Micieri: sounds like a hardware issue
<variant> Micieri: or the cd is corrupt slightly and borked your install
<Wries1> oh ok
<adaptr> Micieri first, you have a bad CD - reburn it
<variant> don't know how likely that is
<adaptr> Micieri then retry
<load> adaptr,  I was looking for a vax for my sister she loves retro computing
<adaptr> oh fairly likely
<Micieri> A bad CD? Sorry I forgot to mention I done it 4 times, with 2 burning programs
<adaptr> load ebay has plenty of them
<variant> Micieri: those box of 100 cd's you get for a buck are all bad :)
<Micieri> I can't format my HD either.. because I already formatted it, windows doesn't see it
<Micieri> I tried DVD's too, actually
<variant> Micieri: the winxp cd will still see your hard disk, you can use that to remove the partitions
<load> can someone tell me how to reinstall gnome?
<Micieri> As in the ones where you buy them in seperate boxes
<adaptr> Micieri that's nonsense, the partition may be formatted, but the drive is available
<Micieri> Well it's all plugged in and windows doesn't see it..
<Micieri> Should I scan for new hardware then?
<adaptr> Micieri doesn't see it *where* ? you probably did not look hard enough
<load> or how to remove gnome
<variant> Micieri: you need to use fdisk
<Micieri> ..the hell?
<adaptr> erm.. disk manager may be somewhat easier
<Wries1> do I have to update my sound maybe
<variant> Micieri: windows can't see linux file systems but it can see the partitions fine.. it' just wont tell you about them
<Micieri> So I should scan for new hardware -_-
<adaptr> only people who haven't used windows in 5 years use fdisk
<variant> adaptr: yeah, if thats a windows thing
<adaptr> Micieri no, that's not necessary
<Micieri> My Computer hasn't found it
<variant> adaptr: that explains why i sugested it then :)
<adaptr> Micieri of course it won't, it - oh, wait, you don't actually know how *windows* works eitherm I see....
<variant> Micieri: please just do as adaptr tells you, don't do any other stuff that you *think* might work. if you knew what to do you wouldn't be here
* load wishes he knew how to reinstall gnome
* adaptr slinks away rapidly
<Micieri> Didn't look hard enough? What the hell have you been smoking
<adaptr> bye now
<Micieri> you're telling me not to scan for new hardware, but My Computer doesn't see it
<variant> Micieri: your attitude is not very good. if you wanted one of your friends to come over and help you fix some floorboards or something would you speak to them like that
<variant> ?
<variant> Micieri: if you have friends
<adaptr> Micieri it never will, no matter how many times you press your monkey-see-new-hardware button
<Micieri> if they were saying I don't know what wood looks like, yes
<variant> Micieri: i apologies, that was uncalled for
<adaptr> in this case, no , you don't
<Micieri> so what do I do?
<Micieri> I don't know where else to look..
<adaptr> open disk manager, reformat disk
<solsTiCe> hi. i have configured my dsl connection with pppoeconf. the net goes on when i boot excpet i do not have name resolution because of /etc/resolv.conf that is worng. if i run poff and then pon. it works. so what can i do ? a bug again ?
<rbellamy> so... a budy of mine uses tor... and was shunted to ubuntu-proxy
<rbellamy> in the heading, it mentions that there's a better way to be anonymous... i'm curious, what is that way?
<variant> Micieri: once you got the partition back you might want to try the alternative install cd. maybe you have some unusual hardware that ubuntu is not perfect at dealing with during install yet
<Micieri> what alternative?
<florian> irc.germany-irc.eu
<The_Giver> hi
<florian> o0
<florian> mist
<variant> Micieri: there is an alternative install cd for ubuntu if you have problems with the standard one
<Dave_is_sex1> when i run mousepad as me i get an error "segmentation error", but running as root is fine. this happened since a power cut. i've run touch /forcefsck, and reinstalled the ap. what more can i do?
<variant> !alternative | Micieri
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> oops
<variant> !install | Micieri
<ubotu> Micieri: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<The_Giver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433530 so i dont get the response to my thread
<The_Giver> what does he mean "discovered"
<adaptr> The_Giver what is the problem ?
<inklein> Hello
<Micieri> If your computer is not able to run the standard Desktop installation CD, you can use an Alternate installation CD instead. The Alternate CD also allows more advanced installation options which are not available with the Desktop CD
<The_Giver> hmm
<variant> Micieri: thats the one
<Micieri> But it doesn't give me any options to download or request one
<The_Giver> i'm trying to enable wireless on my macbook pro running ubuntu 7.0.x
<Micieri> oh nvm
<inklein> I'm having some issues installing ibuild (http://ibuild.livecd.net/): when I run apt-get install ibuild I get this error:  ibuild: Depends: python (< 2.4) but 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 is to be installed
<inklein> any suggestions?
<rbellamy> you could use --force
<rbellamy> but that's bad bad
<inklein> rbellamy: you mean --force-all?
<The_Giver> how do i check if my card is being detected
<inklein> there is no --force
<rbellamy> it's not a god solution
<rbellamy> but would install the package
<inklein> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<rbellamy> have you tried backports yet?
<rbellamy> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<amitron> Hi, I can't seem to be able to share my printer via smb.
<inklein> rbellamy: what are backports?
<anthony_> hello
<rbellamy> backports are new package releases that have been backported to one of the other deployed solutions...
<rbellamy> so in Debian Speak: you can get the newer software for stable
<rbellamy> that would otherwise be unavailable unless you were running testing or unstable
<anthony_> using Ubuntu 7.04  Feisty Fawn - whats the best way to make windows somewhat transparent?
<inklein> rbellamy: where would I find the backports?
<rbellamy> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rbellamy> it's specifically for situations like you mentioned
<Phylo> is there an ubuntu program that can open .rar archives?
<Phylo> I saved all my music that I had in WinXP as .rar archives, burned cd's, now I want that music on linux
<amitron> Phylo: I think Ark on Kubuntu can...
<rbellamy> where a stable piece of software is no longer compatible with the deployed dependency tree...
<Madpilot> Phylo, install the unrar util
<Madpilot> ubotu, rar | Phylo
<ubotu> Phylo: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<rbellamy> Phylo: you'll need access to the multiverse to get it...
<anthony_> Can someone explain to me how I can make open applications somewhat transparent in 7.04 please? Thanks
<anthony_> Would Beryl be what I need?
<rbellamy> anthony_: have you tried googling transparency in gnome/kde?
<anthony_> yes I didn't find a good answer
<anthony_> I did look
<anthony_> I may have missed it but I looked at over 2 pages of results
<amitron> anthony_: I think you would need Beryl. I used to have it and the transperancy made it crash.
<anthony_> I'm in Gnome
<anthony_> Okay, thanks
<anthony_> I'll give it a shot and see how it goes
<rbellamy> Beryl is not necessary for transparency
<anthony_> I have a triple boot setup
<anthony_> rbellamy what can i do instead then
<rbellamy> and it's awful heavy, if that's all you're looking for...
<anthony_> That's all I am looking for but I would like something light
<rbellamy> i don't remember
<rbellamy> !
<anthony_> ok :) lol
<rbellamy> but i know it's possible
<rbellamy> and for me to answer, i would have to do the research for you
<anthony_> thanks
<rbellamy> which means, you're not looking hard enough
<rbellamy> ;)
<anthony_> I'll keep looking
<amitron> How do I share a printer over SMB? I tried to follow some instructions for version 7.04 (which I have) and it did not work.
<jussi01> !enter | rbellamy
<ubotu> rbellamy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anthony_> there is compiz too maybe thats it
<jussi01> rbellamy: /join #ubuntu-effects
<inklein> where is the fiesty backports repo?
<Phylo> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<The_Giver> what do i do if my wireless card is not being detected
<Phylo> I tried "sudo apt-get intall unrar" and it told me "package unrar not available but referred to by another package"
<Madpilot> Phylo, you need to enable the Universe/Multiverse repositories
<solsTiCe> but that big shit ubuntu ful of bug. i have enable session saved. and now i got no WM. no borders on my windows ! wtf !
<Madpilot> ubotu, universe | Phylo
<ubotu> Phylo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Madpilot> solsTiCe, be polite. And coherent.
<orbin> The_Giver: do you know what card it is?
<PriceChild> hmm what driver should my xorg.conf be using on a i940 card? i currently have i810 which seems wrong :P
<amitron> How can I share printers on Feisty Fawn?
<Slick_> hey, I've noticed that in feisty my gdesklets minimise when I click 'hide all windows', is there a way to make it so it minimises everything except the gdesklets?
<imbecile> hey guys, i am running kde right now because when i try to login to gnome it takes me right back to sign in page.. how can i fix the problem with gnome or at least figure out what the problem is?
<adaptr> sticky / on top, however it's called
<h4wk0> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uwe> hello, i have a vpn connection that i can get to work with config files, but im unable to get it working using the applet in gnome for network and vpn, so ive been looking at the logs files to see what differs, but i also need to look at how roughly the config file used would look like, where do i find that ?
<IndyGunFreak> How do you install a new Splash screen under Feisty.. I know i done it under Edgy, just can't remember how.
<Micieri> How do you get an alternate cd..
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: download it.
<Ix0s> !alternate | Micieri
<ubotu> Micieri: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<bjoern_> how do i remove a schema of gconf
<bjoern_> zapping crashes because of wrong schema
<Micieri> Ok thanks D:
<snowblind> Hi does someone know the keyboard shortcut in gimp for zooming in and out?
<bjoern_> the bug is reported since dapper, but nothing happened yet
<Micieri> Where am I meant to download it?
<bonaldo2000> Is there a way to set a buffer size or something for ntfs3g? I notice that when I play movies the disk light is blinking rapidly. I shouldnt do this during the entire movie right? Houdn't it read it into the RAM?
<Micieri> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Ix0s> michael__, Yeah and tick the box at the bottom
<bonaldo2000> CORRECTION: *it* shouldnt do this the entire movie....
<Ix0s> Micieri, Yeah and tick the box at the bottom
<Micieri> or that works too -_-
<Anton99> please help!!! where i can download the OLDER ubuntu release?
<Anton99> i want oldest release :)
<Micieri> The requested URL /getubuntu/http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Slick_> I've got an icon for a drive on my desktop which is called 'Downloads and Music', but its mounted into a folder called Backup, and I want to rename the drive icon as backup, how do you do this?
<delire> snowblind: CTRL- and CTRL+
<Ix0s> Micieri, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<bonaldo2000> Slick_:  cant you just rename the icon?
<delire> snowblind: oh SHIFT- SHIFT+ (sorry)
<Dave_is_sex1>  when i run mousepad as me i get an error "segmentation error", but running as root is fine. this happened since a power cut. i've run touch /forcefsck, and reinstalled the ap. what more can i do?
<rafael> Hi
<rafael> How can i change the keyboard layout to german_
<Anton99> please help!!! where i can download the OLDER ubuntu release?
<Anton99> i want oldest ubuntu release in the world :)
<Slick_> bonaldo2000, no its not just an icon, it appears as 'Downloads and Music' in the sidebar in nautilus as well
<Micieri> Ix0s - Thanks
<Ix0s> rafael, system-->prefernces-->keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> rafael: i'm gonna go out on a limb, and say system/pref/keyboard
<grissom> anton99 -> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rafael> Ix0s: i already made this
<bonaldo2000> Slick_: hm ok, then you probably have to change it in fstab I think....
<grissom> just choose your version there
<papa> hallo
<snowblind> rafael: theres also language settings under administration.
<Anton99> grissom thnx but there are only 7.04 and 6.06 :(
<papa> hallo
<Ix0s> rafael, Try doing in X then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Anton99>  :|
<grissom> hum
<grissom> that's true...
<Slick_> bonaldo2000, I've looked in fstab but I cant see anywhere where it names the icon
<rafael> Ix0s: i configured X already with the setting de
<Anton99> but i need 4.10 or older
<Ix0s> rafael, Ummmmm strange
<grissom> i'll try..
<Flannel> Anton99: 4.10 is the oldest release.  But, why do you want it?
<bonaldo2000> Slick_: Hm, ok....strange that its called that if it doesnt say it it fstab....weird that you just cant reneme it
<chief> anyone know of a wireless usb adapter that works out of the box with feisty???
<jackal> buongiorno
<Anton99> i'm collecting all ubuntu releases iso... i have 5.10, 6.06, 6.10 & 7.04 All versions for all platforms all types))
<Flannel> Anton99: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Anton99> Flannel thnx
<Anton99> 404 Not Found
<Anton99> nginx/0.4.6 :(
<Anton99> what is nginx???
<Flannel> Anton99: eh?  I'm looking at it right now.
<rafael> No other idea
<Anton99> ?
<chief> anyone know of a wireless usb adapter that works out of the box with feisty???
<Anton99> i cannot enter this page...
<rafael> Anton99: http://nginx.net/
<Flannel> Anton99: try again, since I'm looking at it currently
<grissom> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/
<Simulator> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/warty-release-install-i386.iso
<grissom> I just entered it..
<FocusRite> works for me
<snowblind> boom headshot. wtf
<Anton99> <html>
<Anton99> <head><title>404 Not Found</title></head>
<Anton99> <body bgcolor="white">
<Anton99> <center><h1>404 Not Found</h1></center>
<Anton99> <hr><center>nginx/0.4.6</center>
<Anton99> </body>
<Anton99> </html>
<FocusRite> spliiiiiiit
<Anton99> source code for http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Flannel> Anton99: please don't paste here.
<Anton99> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Anton99: imon the age now, it works fine
<FocusRite> oops sory... spliiit is not part of the html :))
<Anton99> ...
<IndyGunFreak> Anton99: copy/paste the URL
<Angel-SL> Split recovered =O
<sanityx> Does thunderbird keep each RSS feed seperate
<Anton99> IndyGunFreak, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Flannel> Anton99: Yes.  That works.
<IndyGunFreak> Anton99: yes, it works
<FocusRite> sanityx yeah I think so. In windoze it'll actually keep a damn great archive per RSS folder entry in 'My documents' .. been trying how to find out how to prevent that. It does seem to aggregate feeds into the folder-file though, if you have several going into one RSS folder
<FocusRite> I assume the other ver's of Tbird would behave in a similar way
<sanityx> FocusRite, This aint windoze :-P
<dare> hi there ;)
<chief> anyone know of a wireless usb adapter that works out of the box with feisty???
<FocusRite> but the assumption's fair all the same... a ~/.Thunderbird/RSS/foldwers kind of thing
<IndyGunFreak> Anton99: why are you collecting old distros?
<sgtmattbaker> I got my FTP sever setup!! yes!
<dare> i don't know, i'm still using Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy :-/
<Anton99> IndyGunFreak, it is my hobby :)
<IndyGunFreak> Anton99: whatever floats your boat.
<grissom> dare, why not update?
<Slick_> bonaldo2000, I found out how to do it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<FocusRite> Anton: let my Paypal you 10 so you can 'get out more' ;o)
<dare> ;)
<Slick_> brb going to restart to see if its worked
<delire> Anton99: i think it's good that someone's collecting old distros.
<Anton99> i have all kubuntu, edubuntu 'n' xubuntu distros % all ubunu except 4.10
<dare> :)))
<FocusRite> don't the Ubuntu maintainers keep archives anyway?
<dare> I don't collect them ;)
<delire> yes i think they do
<IndyGunFreak> FocusRite: thats where he was told to download htem, i was just curious why someone would do it.
<Flannel> FocusRite: That archive is hosted on ubuntus site
<reubs> I lost my dvb card when i upgraded to 7.04. any takers?
<grissom> What exactly is edubuntu? I've heard of it, but what are the differences from main distro?
<FocusRite> suport perhaps?
<Ix0s> grissom, Aimed at schools
<Anton99> education appz and other design, lol
<Flannel> grissom: it's geared towards the classroom
<grissom> I see...
<dare> Beryl doesn't work properly on my Edgy :(((
<grissom> That's what I imagined...
<grissom> what's your video card?
<dare> Geforce 6200
<Flannel> grissom: it's more of a client/server sort of thing, teacher can call up students screens, etc.  It also has some kid-friendly themes/games (but if you want those for your home desktop, you ought to just instlal Ubuntu then add the themes/games)
<n2diy> Ix0s: grissom: Isn't it a thin client?
<Anton99> how i can get beryl's .deb package? or other but BINARY!!! i have NVidia GeForce FX 5200 128MB... and 1 GB RAM
<Ix0s> dare, Mates got one of them and he had serious problems with beryl
<grissom> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=428278
<reubs> anyoene know about dvb cards?
<Ix0s> dare, That could have just been his pc though, aint too sure
<Angel-SL> Flannel: WHAT?! Edubuntu has like a controlling thing? Like NetSupport Teach?
<dare> nvidia driver installed, Beryl installd
<grissom> this worked great for beryl here
<Flannel> Angel-SL: er... What's NetSupport Teach?
<dare> thx, grissom
<Angel-SL> NetSupport School I mean
<Angel-SL> http://www.netsupportschool.com/
<dare> i will check out some solutions
<reubs> :(
<IndyGunFreak> dare: ask in the beryl chatroom,
<IndyGunFreak> cant remmeber it now though.
<IndyGunFreak> !ber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<grissom> but the idea of a teacher calling up my screen is a little creepy...
<dare> good advice IndyGunFreak ;)
<dare> it doesn't very important application for me :P
<Flannel> Angel-SL: hmm.  Now that I look... no, I don't believe so.  I always thought it did.
<Ix0s> dare, #beryl
<dare> thx :)
<Angel-SL> Flannel: so It doesn't?
<Angel-SL> -capI
<Ix0s> dare, If not then crdlb in #ubuntu-effects , he knows alot
<IndyGunFreak> dare: i see... i like beryl, but it wore off quickly and i don't start it much anymore.
<dare> so as I ;)
<Anton99> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<dare> Does anyone use the newest Cedega ? :)
<Anton99> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Anton99> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Ix0s> !Linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Anton99> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Anton99> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Anton99> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<Ix0s> !botabuse | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* dare must go now
<dare> thx all of advices
<dare> Bye everyone !
<grissom> @brazil
<grissom> #brazil
<chief> anyone know of a wireless usb adapter that works out of the box with feisty???
<chief> anyone know of a wireless usb adapter that works out of the box with feisty???
<bullgard4> Is there a description/an account how Gnome Power Manager implements the ACPI standard?
<llama32andathird> i'm getting serious slowdowns usually about 5 minutes after login - might be in the X server because it seems to be the first thing to go (ie, music keeps playing ok for a bit but all windows are unresponsive)... it happens in both gnome and KDE, and i can't narrow it down to one specific app... eventually everything is totally unresponsive and ever ctrl+alt+bksp X shutdown doesn't work... any ideas what could be causing this? i've be
<llama32andathird> windows for the last few days because of it...
<IndyGunFreak> has anyone switched to Pidgin yet/
<Stormx2> Hey all. If I wanted to copy everything in one partition (my /) into another, preserving permissions, what command would be sufficient
<FocusRite> cp -a / /my_destination I think
<FocusRite> cp -a is what I use for copying directories around at least
<foo> [17236972.808000]  lockd: cannot monitor 192.168.0.2
<foo> [17236972.808000]  lockd: failed to monitor 192.168.0.2
<foo> Any ideas on that? Weird
<FocusRite> mind you copying everything from root to somewhere else isn't a great idea as things like /dev/randdom and /dev/dsp will prevent it ever completing possibly
<llama32andathird> or does anyone have a suggestion as to how to log the equivalent of the top command, so after reboot i can see what apps are eating up all the ram & cpu? although it must be a high priority process using all the CPU or something - becuase everything becomes completely unresponsive [not just through X - music stops playing too] 
<Mirage> Hi
<Mirage> I seem to be getting a few network problems on my Ubuntu 7.04 box
<Stormx2> after copying my ubuntu partitions onto another disk and restoring grub, are there any changes I need to make in order to get ubuntu to boot?
<FocusRite> llama try doing 'script' then running top in the script shell then quitting top and ctrl-D from the script sheel and check the 'typescript' output file for everything that happened in the script session
<llama32andathird> Mirage: if it's in KDE, stop the network manager or whatever thing... it seems to bugger up internet stuff
<Mirage> I lose thenetworkconnection entirely,andit seems it won't be fixed unless i restart
<llama32andathird> FocusRite: thanks, i'll try that
<Mirage> the windows laptop that i've got connected to the same switch doesn'tget any disconnections
<n2diy> llama32andathird: Take a look at the man page for nice, that might help you.
<Mirage> i'musing Gnome
<Mirage> it startedtwodays ago or so
<Mirage> and my space bar seems to be broken :p
<Bradford> Is there a channel for PPC ubuntu??? Would there need to be?
<FocusRite> llama you can try top > /tmp/somefile but the contents of the output file look really messy
<mrmonday> what should I do if the 'every 30 boots' fsck fails?
<grissom> Oh, is there any way for me to manage boot between two HDs?
<Sandeepc> can anyone helpp me with installing nvidia drivers on kubuntu, dint seem to get help in its channel
<tdoggette> I just installed an app from a .deb file, and I'm not sure where exactly it is. That is, how I can access it.
<ubuntuEdgy> grissom: grub
<Bradford> Does anyone know about partitioning a PPC hdd w/ OSX to put Ubuntu on ?
<Mirage> After I get disconnected, it just seems to keep trying to get an addressfrom dhcp
<Mirage> but never succeeds
<Ix0s> !gparted | Bradford
<ubotu> Bradford: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Mirage> I've got link though, so i doubt it is the network cable
<ubuntuEdgy> tdoggette:  open terminal type locate ......
<Mirage> in fact, my windows laptop has an ever poorer networkcable
<grissom> hum... But, you see, one of them is Sata and the other one is IDE, is that possible anyways?
<n2diy> tdoggette: Have you tried typing the program name in a terminal?
<Arvid> how do I install an older version of ruby? (1.8.4) ?
<Bradford> Ix0s, I forgot I already figured it out... Hard A makes me forget. Bye!
<ubuntuEdgy> tdoggette:  <places> search for file
<bma_> hi anyone able to help with the brightness controls on a dell laptop, they work outside of ubuntu but not once ubuntu has started booting :s
<llama32andathird> tdoggette: use synaptic/another package manager, and find the package you installed, and click the files tab/context menu thing/whatever - it can show you which files the package installed
<Mirage> llama32andathird: That network manager you're talking about, is that the same one that's running in Gnome?
<Mirage> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4
<llama32andathird> Mirage: nah, i think your problem is something completely different
<Mirage> ok
<Mirage> well, I'll log on here with my laptop the next time it happens
<Mirage> might be easier to check what's wrong when there's actually something wrong
<Mirage> I really don't want to resort to restarting each time
<Flannel> Angel-SL: Not controlling, from what I can tell, but you can view them.
<Mirage> I tried disabling the network driver and enabling it again, using ifconfig
<bma_> hi anyone able to help with the brightness controls on a dell laptop, they work outside of ubuntu but not once ubuntu has started booting :s
<Mirage> but i either didn't do it right, or it had no effect
<HotAsianGirl> hello world!
<bma_> hi anyone able to help with the brightness controls on a dell laptop, they work outside of ubuntu but not once ubuntu has started booting :s
<Flannel> Angel-SL: Of course, the controlling might already be doable with LTSP, I don't know
<FocusRite> ello
<arrow_> ay
<IndyGunFreak> whast causing a 100 or so users to randomly quit/
<predaeus> !repeat > bma_
<IndyGunFreak> i thought those were usually nick collisions, but it doesn't say that
<Flannel> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<fiery_cleric> bma_: what do u mean outside of buntu?
<Mirage> fiery_cleric:while the machine is still booting,i'mguessing
<wanderingII>  anyone know any good articles discussing software licensing, some of the licenses and the benefits of them?
<arrow_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a 1 gig USB flash drive.  At https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick it says to put (syslinux -s /dev/sda1) into the command line, but when I do this (syslinux -s /dev/sda1) comes back
<photographin> jemand deutsch`?
<IndyGunFreak> what software
<predaeus> wanderingII, did you try wikipedia?
<arrow_> 
<kevkev832> test
<n2diy> ! de | photographin
<ubotu> photographin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Chris_XY> photographin, versuchs mal in emule-de
<wanderingII> yea
<Chris_XY> photographin, versuchs mal in ubuntu-de
<Chris_XY> ^^
<wanderingII> was looking something a bit more in depth
<HotAsianGirl> is there an ubuntu support  channel i can't get my VLC player to play FLV file with video. tq.
<mandy__> hey guys ... i got a problem , my ubuntu works perfectly under recovery mode (i can use beryl with my ati) but while im on normal mode it freezes all the time because of aiglx and gnome dont start untill i kill esd , anyone ?
<kevkev832> That's cause ur not plugin the right plugin HotAsian
<FocusRite> should VLC play flash video at all ?
<Phylo> how can I listen to .mp3's?
<delire> HotAsianGirl: hey Kevin. does it play in Mplayer?
<IndyGunFreak> !mp3
<Laney> np: Arcade Fire - Crown Of Love
<arrow_> HotAsianGirl, this is the channel, I've never tried to play a FLV file though
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Biohazard> hi
<delire> HotAsianGirl: try #videolan if it exists.
<xordred> hi biohazard
<sanityx> anybody here use google reader for rss?
<model-search> Chris_XY und was soll das ubuntu gequatsche?
<HotAsianGirl> okay tq. /join #videolan
<delire> Phylo: in 7.04 just double click on the mp3 and it will install the codec for you.
<FocusRite> yeah it does list FLV as an input format
<Biohazard> hi xordred
<robinlinth> What's the best MMORPG for Ubuntu that you guys can think of? One where you can get your char stronger but it doesn't get boring and has a friendly community (in #ubuntu-offtopic they're not really serious)
<Phylo> delire, thanks but I'm on 6.10 I think
<arrow_> is the mount point of my usb flash drive the same as the directory?
<Sebastian> hie everybody, my samsung x30 notebook can wake up after suspend or hibernate. anybody has a clue what to do about it?
<delire> Phylo: right, then use the above link from ubotu
<Phylo> delire:  yeah, I am thanks
<fiery_cleric> arrow_: a mount point is a directory that has a file system in side it
<delire> Sebastian: unfortunately the Samsung folk don't let Linux developers know about how their ACPI stuff works at a bios level so it's a bit tricky. try to make sure that the package acpi-support is installed.
<arrow_> fiery_cleric: would this be an example of a mount point? /media/disk-2
<Sebastian> delire: thx, il check that
<delire> Sebastian: that's perhaps your best bet. alternatively, search for your model here: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<fiery_cleric> arrow_: probably .... the directories created in /media are usually mount points ... check system->admin->system monitor->devices ... it has a list of drives and their mountpoints
<Anton99> why gaim is renamed?
<IndyGunFreak> Anton99: they got sued by AOL..
<gunny01> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<arrow_> fiery_cleric, when I put the command /media/disk-2, I get /media/disk-2
<mandy__> How come some modules works perfectly under recovery mode while it freezes when it runs on normal mode ?
<FocusRite> YAY the feisty upgrade had made my sata drives appear :oP
<fiery_cleric> arrow_: what do you mean?
<flankk> I'm following instructions on installing Ubuntu from a seperate partition.  I can boot the installer from the partition fine, but during installation it searches for a cd.  It doesn't find it since it's booting off of the hdd; there's no option to skip it.  Is there something I can manually mount or am I doing something wrong?  Thanks in advance.
<Anton99> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Anton99> !ubotu
<delire> Anton99: because AOL sued them. first AOL made them change their name from  "GTK+ AOL Instant Messenger" to GAIM. later AOL trademaked 'AIM' and then sued GAIM for breach of trademark.
<arrow> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive and I have to make it bootable so I'm using syslinux, the guide says to put the command (syslinux -s /dev/sda1) in to make it bootable,
<delire> Anton99: something like that.. ;)
<arrow> fiery_cleric ^^^
<FocusRite> with luck AOL will go bust soon
<Phylo> what does ogg stand for
<Anton99> AOL su*ks !!!
<Sebastian> Phylo: ogg is Ogg-Vorbis - a media container format
<Anton99> AOL = America OnLine???
<FocusRite> yup
<fiery_cleric> arrow: ok , cool whats the problem/
<heidiklum> we search model pleas klick here--->  #model
<heidiklum> we search model pleas klick here--->  #model
<jamosup> '-'
<Phylo> I'm wondering where "ogg" and "vorbis" come from
<heidiklum> we search model pleas klick here--->  #model
<Anton99> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Anton99> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> Phylo, Sebastian, either that or ogg-theora,    ogg is the container, vorbis is an audio codec and theora for video as far as I know
<Anton99> !oggvorbis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oggvorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anton99> !vorbis
<heidiklum> kick youre ass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vorbis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heidiklum> lol
<Anton99> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heidiklum> hahahaha
<tdn> How do I install 7.04 with encrypted root file system using LUKS? I have not been able to find any HOWTOs on this for 7.04. Only for Edgy, but I've heard that it should be supported by the installer in Feisty. I have tried booting up on the alternate cd. But I cannot find anything about encrypted file systems in the partitioner. Any help will be appreciated. :)
<predaeus> !ops | spamming and language > heidiklum
<Anton99> !fips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<arrow> fiery_cleric: when I do this it says (/media/disk-2: Is a directory). Is it making it bootable?
<flankk> anyone..?
<fiery_cleric> arrow: what ubuntu version are you using now?
<jrib> heidiklum: this channel is only for ubuntu support, please don't spam again.  Thanks
<arrow> fiery_cleric:fiesty
<Sebastian> predaeus: youre right of course!
<shriphani> can someone help me. the fonts in firefox are blurred
<fiery_cleric> arrow: so you are making a usb drive installer to install ubuntu somewhere else?
<arrow> yes, on my other computer
<jrib> predaeus: thanks
<fiery_cleric> shriphani: are you using an lcd monitor?
<arrow> fiery_cleric: yes, on my other computer
<flankk> How is it there's over 1000 people here and noone willing to help me? :(
<FurryNemesis> ack! Netsplit?
<shriphani> fiery_cleric, its a lappy
<enjoi> jooo netsplits
<hylje> flankk: your question is either too vague or poorly worded
<Spee_Der> Looked like a split....
<enjoi> why is ubuntu chan actually on freenode
<IndyGunFreak> thats happened several times this morning for some reason
<jrib> flankk: or no one knows the answer
<enjoi> not on efnet linknet etc
<IndyGunFreak> enjoi: whynot?
<sercik> what????
<fiery_cleric> shriphani: check that system->preference->fonts is set to sub-pixel rendering
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<IndyGunFreak> enjoi: whats wrong with Freenode?
<fiery_cleric> arrow: ok
<flankk> hylje: the latter, since if you even read my question, it was very descript.
<enjoi> dont have good experience with it
<IndyGunFreak> well, it works fine
<sercik> hi some could help me to fix a refresh problem?
<sercik> someone
<IndyGunFreak> how do you have a bad experience with a server?
<shriphani> fiery_cleric, the rest of the os is fine
<shriphani> just firefox.... maybe i should restart firefox....
<shriphani> ahh better now
<sercik> i can't choose a good refresh
<sercik> ai have tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Blair_S> sup
<arrow> sercik don't ask to ask a question, just ask the question
<r3velati0n> ha
<Blair_S> o helo
<flankk> hylje: What's the use of a support channel if nobody knows how to install Ubuntu using one of the supported methods?  Read the documentation on installation, then talk to me about poorly worded.  It skips steps like sudo, etc.  Doesn't even tell you to do a "grub-install" before rebooting.
<Qenpo> Is there an Ubuntu LiveDVD I can download via Bittorrent?
<sercik> arrow help me to choose a high refresh rate
<hylje> flankk: me, i installed ubuntu by just clicking buttons on the installer
<fiery_cleric> arrow: probably the syslinux command doesnt want the mount point of the usb drive but the device file eg /dev/sdc , but make sure you know what device file is for the usb disk before running the command
<arrow> sercik: sorry, I've never done that before
<flankk> hylje: I don't have a cdrom on this server.  I need to install from a partition.  Anyone can install from the cd.  Don't mock me.
<arrow> fiery_cleric: How do I find out the device file?
<hylje> flankk: i didnt know you are using an exotic way to install. don't misunderstand.
<ubuntuforme> test
<sercik> noone sould help me for a refresh problem?
<Dimitry> ciao
<fiery_cleric> arrow: can you access files on the disk at the moment (ie is it mounted)?
<flankk> hylje: that was part of my "poorly worded" question.
<arrow> fiery_cleric: yes
<flankk> hylje: ala. unread question.
<predaeus> sercik, try rephrasing your question to be more specific
<fiery_cleric> arrow: and the files are in /media/disk-2 ?
<arrow> fiery_cleric: yes
<hylje> flankk: to be specific, i did not catch your question as im just randomly looking here
<hylje> flankk: nor do i know the answers to what appears to be your problem
<xjkx> install apache+php, apt-get what
<Qenpo> Anyone?
* flankk sighs
<sercik> i have a low refresh rate also if i have inserted the correct paramenter in monitor section of xorg.conf
<fiery_cleric> arrow: ok check system->admin->system monitor->devices ... and look for the device column in the row with the /media/disk-2 in the directory column .... that will be the device for the usb drive
<predaeus> Qenpo, can't see one here http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/  probably there is a fansite somewhere or check the forums if somebody is feeding a dvd torrent
<Spee_Der> sercik, do you have the specs for your monitor ?
<sercik> yes i have
<sercik> and i have inserted already in xorg.conf
<SubMOA> How do you mount an .iso so the computer "thinks" it's an actual cd or dvd?
<Guest11549> hi why
<predaeus> *seeding
<Spee_Der> sercik, ok. I went through that also. Had to edit the xorg.conf quite a few times in order for both monitors to seat properly.
<fiery_cleric> SubMOA: whats the purpose?
<arrow> fiery_cleric, I see thankyou for your time
<sercik> i have only one monitor
<Spee_Der> sercik, and did you re-start the gdm ?
<flankk> SubMOA: "sudo mount /path/to/iso -o loop /some/mount/point"
<sercik> yes
<Qenpo> Will the 64-bit Ubuntu work on a Core 2 Duo?
<Spee_Der> sercik, what's it not doing ?
<Qenpo> It says 64-bit, and the C2D is 64-bit, but then it says AMD64.
<sercik> i use startx however
<SubMOA> flankk, ok, thanks.
<fiery_cleric> arrow: good luck with the install ...
<Spee_Der> sercik, the easy way to re-start gdm, three finger salute-------   ctrl-alt-backspace
<Guest11549> Hi, I installed telnetd via apt-get but I can't start it 'couse I don't find the telnetd command... ?
<Guest11549> where is it afeter istallation?
<sercik> I know this i know how to restart server
<IndyGunFreak> Qenpo: why would you use the 64bit?... simple web plugins don't work, or you have to jump through hoops to make 32bit apps work on 64bit OS's.
<fiery_cleric> !info telnet
<ubotu> telnet: The telnet client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-35ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 64 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Spee_Der> sercik, ok
<sercik> now i need some hack to tell to X a correct refresh rate i think
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: you need the telnet package to get the client
<Qenpo> IndyGunFreak: Really? I thought 64-bit versions were just nicer, I didn't know that at all.
<SubMOA> flankk, what would be a typical "/some/mount/point"
<Spee_Der> sercik, which OS and computer you using please ?
<fwp> how do I boot with no vga ?
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: do you want to run a telnet server?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric: I want to start the serve not the client...
<hylje> SubMOA: /media/iso
<fwp> I added vga=no to the grub line
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric ues
<mcn06> Hello, can anyone recommend a good linux alternative to something like Norton Ghost?
<fwp> but it didn't seem to work
<IndyGunFreak> Qenpo: no... things like Flash, etc, requires significant hoop jumping in 64bit... if you're new to linux, stick with 32bit versions right now.
<sercik> now i'm using xp because i'm working with autocad
<flankk> SubMOA: Wherever you want if it's temporary.  Just make a folder.
<Qenpo> Ah, okay. Thanks.
<sercik> but in linux i use ubuntu dapper
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: ok ... AFAIK on ubuntu it runs as a inetd super server service
<icecruncher> help, pidgin gives me an error when trying to connect, saying that it cant find ssl support
<SubMOA> oh, ok.  So it could be "/home/home folder/temp_disc/"
<Phylo> thanks people
<Spee_Der> sercik, dapper, way cool. What computer please ?
<flankk> SubMOA: You got it.
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: cant you telnet localhost ?
<IndyGunFreak> ssl support?
<icecruncher> yeah
<SubMOA> flankk, thanks a million, you, too hylje
<IndyGunFreak> icecruncher: did gaim work OK?
<icecruncher> never used gaim
<sercik> athlon64 3500+ with 1 Gb dual channel ram @ msi kn8 neo 4
<IndyGunFreak> oh
<sercik> dapper 32bit edition
<icecruncher> IndyGunFreak: I compiled pidgin, and installed it, no errors
<Spee_Der> sercik, on board video ?
<sercik> videoboard is 7600GT
<sercik> non board excuse me is a pci express
<Spee_Der> sercik, I don't know the 7600GT.
<sercik> nvidia 7600 GT
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric: No... I can't telnet to my localhost .. No telnet server is started...
<IndyGunFreak> icecruncher: i have no idea, i downloaded the .deb file from gnome-look.org
<IndyGunFreak> and it works fine
<Spee_Der> sercik, can you paste your xorg.conf for me someplace so I cab review it ?
<sercik> sure
<mattwob> Hello! All my windows open in the top-left of the screen, under the main panel, so I keep having to move them... Anyone know how to fix this?
<SubMOA> flankk, now what?
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: do you have a /etc/inetd.conf ? .... is there a in.telnetd in it?
<SubMOA> flankk, it doesn't seem to be playing it
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric: can I found something about telnetd installation on AFAIK ?
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: AFAIK is irc speak for As Far As I know ... it means ppl cant flame you if you make a mistake
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric now I looking it in etc, wait me
<sercik> Spee_Der i will rebbot in linux please wait me
<Spee_Der> sercik, ok. no problem. I am here for a few hours this morning.
<flankk> SubMOA: it doesn't automatically do anything.  Open the dir it's mounted under and do your worst.
<SubMOA> it's open
<SubMOA> but it is just a few folders
<fiery_cleric> mattwob: use the taskbar to right click on the button for the window and choose maximize
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric !! wow I found this in my inetd.conf: #<off># telnet          stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric :
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric :)
<dinochopins> anyone ever installed PLESK here ?
<flankk> SubMOA: Well, that's what's on the iso.
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: right ubuntu probably thinks its too insecure to turn on by default even if you have installed the package
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric if now I comment out this ,then what's happen?
<IndyGunFreak> icecruncher: look here...   http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric and my ubunto think right :)
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart
<SubMOA> hmm... I thought, though, that it would be like putting a dvd in... as in, it would be one big file, not a collection of several
<mtholdenss> hey is it possible to export email from evolution to be imported into outlook express on xp? i cant get network printer working, and they want xp back.. so yea, and email is an issue
<flankk> SubMOA:
<mattwob> fiery_cleric: Thanks, but they used to always open in under the panel...
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric but I want telnetd active only for my LAN
<SubMOA> flankk, yes...
<flankk> SubMOA: Everything on your computer is a file.  Everything you put on a DVD is a file.  Everything you put in a zip file or an iso is a file.  It's just that simple.
<stefg> !backup | mcn06
<ubotu> mcn06: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: yeah thats ok if the physical network is secure ... remember plain password going over the net
<SubMOA> flankk, hmm... ok, I guess i see that... but... hmm... I'm not sure even how to ask this question, sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> man, thats like the 5th one in only a couple hours.
<SubMOA> flankk, I suppose... I invisionedd a single file that would run just like a DVD
<FurryNemesis> oh not again
<SubMOA> flankk, like if you put in a DVD, then double click on the DVD icon that appears, it plays
* mr_dd-essen is away: Away...
<fiery_cleric> mattwob: ok ... after its maximized , unimimize it and close the application, hopefully it will open in the same way next time, window management under linux desktop is pretty bad
* mr_dd-essen is away: Away...
<stefg> !away | mr_dd-essen
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric: Hey I haven't inetd in my /etc/init.d/ !!!
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric why??
<ubotu> mr_dd-essen: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines and !nickspam
<mattwob> Ahh, I see, thanks for the advice :-)
<KDan> hi all. I'm trying to start mysqld on my machine. This used to work fine. Now it tells me: "Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address \\ Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"
<KDan> netstat -t doesn't show anything running on 3306
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: ummmm ... are you using feisty?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric ok is in /usr/sbin
<Guest11549> yes
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric is the same?
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: is inetd running ?
<tdn> How do I install 7.04 with encrypted root file system using LUKS? I have not been able to find any HOWTOs on this for 7.04. Only for Edgy, but I've heard that it should be supported by the installer in Feisty. I have tried booting up on the alternate cd. But I cannot find anything about encrypted file systems in the partitioner. Any help will be appreciated. :)
<KDan> Anyone have any thoughts as to what could be blocking port 3306?
<KDan> (without showing up?)
<Qenpo> The regular Feisty Fawn desktop CD also functions as a LiveCD, right?
<jarrett> is there a way to add LAMP to a desktop install?
<bimberi_> Qenpo: the desktop cd, yes
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric no...
<bimberi_> !lamp | jarrett
<KDan> jarrett: use Synaptic Package manager and select apache, mysql, php..
<ubotu> jarrett: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aidan> jarrett: sudo aptitude install apache2 php mysql
<tdn> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<fiery_cleric> !info inetd
<ubotu> Package inetd does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<tdn> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<flankk> SubMOA: I'm guessing you're trying to play a ripped DVD movie.  In which case if you had ripped it yourself you could just play off the DVD.  So clearly you downloaded it.  Two options here:  Use an mpg decoder to play the raw files or next time download a movie file instead of a disk image meant to be burned.
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: you may not have inetd installed ... i dont know what package it is in ... check if you want on pacakges.ubuntu.com
<fiery_cleric> packages.ubuntu.com
<aidan> how do I repair a movie with ffmpeg? It's apparently corrupted, but it plays fine
<fiery_cleric> !search inetd
<ubotu> Found:
<jarrett> KDan, aidan: thanks
<fiery_cleric> !find inetd
<bimberi_> !find inetd
<ubotu> Found: openbsd-inetd, update-inetd, xinetd, inetutils-inetd, libconfig-inetd-perl (and 5 others)
<SubMOA> flankk, as a matter of fact, no, I didn't not download it... it is an original audio DVD, that I borrowed.  I could burn the .iso to disc, but I would rather just have it play from my computer.  I know you probably don't believe how I got it or what it is, so if you don't want to help, I more than understand.
<stefg> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem, go alonf
<SubMOA> flankk, and thank you for your help thus far, truly appreciated.
<flankk> SubMOA: audio DVD?  Is it a CD?
<stefg> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem, go along the edgy lines... meanining using UUID instead of /dev/
<KDan> hi all. I'm trying to start mysqld on my machine. This used to work fine. Now it tells me: "Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address \\ Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"... netstat -t shows nothing on that port. Any thoughts?
<julian> Can anyone advise on (wired) network cards for use with Feisty Xubuntu? I'm trying to set up an old P75 as a mail server but my current D-Link card isn't recognised during installation.
<SubMOA> flankk, no... well... no, it's a DVD, but it's only audio
<dinochopins> hi all
<dinochopins> anyone ever install PLESK 8.1 here ?
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tdn> stefg, In Edgy this was done by creating an extra partition for the base system. After installing the base system to the extra small partition. Another large partition was set up with dm-crypt. Then all the files from the extra partition was copied to the new large encypted partition. GRUB entries was set to point to the new partition and then the new partition was used as rootfs. However, this process is tedious and you loose some of your disk capacity by ha
<flankk> SubMOA: then open up vlc and play the directory...
<fiery_cleric> julian: is it isa / pci ?
<sercik> Spee_Der: I'm here again i don't know exactly how but i have used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now my monitor have a higher refresh rate
<SubMOA> flankk, I'll give it a go
<tdn> stefg, is there *no* way to do this from the installer or without having to create the extra partition?
<Spee_Der> sercik, well, that's great. You did well with the re-start then. Nice going.
<julian> fiery_cleric It's pci, but also quite old (not even sure if it works!)
<stefg> tdn, none that i know of, see !install and check if you can hunt down an advanced method there
<sercik> Spee_Der: but in kde configuration i can'see the good refresh rate
<tdn> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<SubMOA> it can't read it, flankk... ohh well...
<sercik> now seems that refresh rate is fixed to 85 hertz..
<flankk> SubMOA: it helps to know what you're trying to play.
<SubMOA> flankk, what do you mean?
<sercik> |paste
<sercik> !paste
<sercik> !paste-bin
<sercik> ! paste-bin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> sercik, in system>preferences>screen resolution, can you change there the default setting ?
<SubMOA> flankk, my doctor (well, dentist) made this DVD (so it would play all day, without having to change it) with a bunch of indie groups so he let me borrow it.
<_filippo_> does some one have a good feed aggregator for gnome to suggest?
<TigerCR1200> I am looking for software to connect to a Shoutcast server and be able to play music and talk. Does anyone know of such software?
<fiery_cleric> _filippo_: i like blam
<flankk> SubMOA: look at the music files.  Are they .mp3, .ogg, .flac.  Once you know, ask synaptic to get it for you.. then play them.
<stefg> !player | TigerCR1200
<ubotu> TigerCR1200: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<SubMOA> flankk, well, it's an .iso image
<_filippo_> fiery_cleric: i'm aware of it but didn't try it because i don't like mono things
<moox> hi there. I'm trying to install kubuntu from by ubuntu feisty box and I got errors 'digikam, kamera' not found (depencies). and idea ?
<fiery_cleric> _filippo_: why?
<TigerCR1200> stefg: I am not looking for a player. I want to broadcast on the shoutcast server.
<SubMOA> flankk, I don't think it was burned as data
<sercik> the problem is exactly this in screen resolution there aren't correct refresh rates
<HymnToLife> mooky, what _exactly_ are you trying to do ? (aka "more details, please")
<HymnToLife> moox*
<SubMOA> flankk, I think he used Roxio or something.... it has a picture as a "video" that displays while the music is playing
<flankk> SubMOA: an iso is the same as a zip file.  You already opened it.
<stefg> TigerCR1200: oh, i see ... #ubuntu-studio?
<SubMOA> flankk, ohh, ok, one sec, please
<Spee_Der> sercik, which monitor please ?
<TigerCR1200> thanks stefg Ill try there when it seems like someone is awake
<_filippo_> fiery_cleric: for moral reasons since novell-ms accord and because it's too java-like
<flankk> SubMOA: an iso isn't a giant mp3 file, if that's what you're thinking.
<moox> HymnToLife: apt-get install kde-desktop =>packets 'kamera, digikam and kipi.plugins' defects
<SubMOA> .bup, .vob and  .ifo
<SubMOA> flankk, nope, believe it or not, I actually  knew that :O)
<HymnToLife> moox, should be kde or kubunu-desktop
<HymnToLife> not kde-desktop
<allan_> hello there. my friend is having a sound problem on his computer, with an nforce2 audio chipset. he has an ASUS a7n8x-e deluxe motherboard, and when I installed feisty on his machine the sound hasn't worked. All the audio levels are normal, and lspci -v lists his audio devices correctly, so im not sure whats wrong
<SubMOA> flankk, in fact, that's what I was trying to tell you, in a way... I didn't know how to find out what file it was because it was an iso, but think I figured it out.
<moox> HymnToLife: yes, sorry, I tried with kububtu-desktop to get those errors
<sercik> samsung 997MB
<HymnToLife> hmm
<fiery_cleric> _filippo_: yeah ... , i started using it before that whole novel-ms stuff ... so that makes it ok :) ...
<easytiger> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<HymnToLife> moox, which Ubuntu ?
<stefg> TigerCR1200: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1804752
<moox> HymnToLife:  feisty
<HymnToLife> !fin kamera feisty
<HymnToLife> !find kamera feisty
<ubotu> Found: kamera
<HymnToLife> !info kamera feisty
<ubotu> kamera: digital camera io_slave for Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 91 kB, installed size 376 kB
<_filippo_> fiery_cleric: someone suggested me yarssr. I'm looking at the website right now
<julian> fiery_cleric: It's pci, but also quite old (not even sure if it works!)
<flankk> SubMOA: Sounds like the guy ripped multiple CDs and threw them all onto one DVD.
<HymnToLife> moox, it in in main so it should definitely be there... could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<TigerCR1200> thanks stefg, I swear I have searched the forum... Ill read it and see if its what I am looking for.
<fiery_cleric> julian: right ... so you want to buy another one?
<HymnToLife> moox, and the exact output of apt-get
<moox> mmh seems some times ago, I froze a version of libgphoto ..could be the problem
<moox> kamera: Dpend: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) mais 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 devra tre install
<moox> kamera: Dpend: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) mais 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 devra tre install
<moox> kamera: Dpend: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) mais 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 devra tre install
<SubMOA> flankk, no I'm pretty sure they weren't CD's... I think he used a program to mash it all together, though.
<julian> fiery_cleric: Probably simplest - any suggestions for a cheap compatible card?
<SubMOA> flankk, ohh well... I'll figure something out.  Thank you very much for your time.
<moox> sorry
<moox> HymnToLife: do you know how can I remove the lock on this package ?
<stefg> moox: that's probably better asked in #kubuntu
<fiery_cleric> julian: ive not bought a wired 10/100 NIC for linux for a while, but its got pretty good support , just get the cheapest .... it will probably work
<easytiger> that compiz howto for kbuntu is just terible
<julian> fiery_cleric: PC World have a PC LINE NW100B PCI CARD ADAPTER 10/100 MBPS at 8!
<JeEz> Is it possible to install pidgen 2.0 on 7.04 amd 64
<Spee_Der> sercik, I'm looking at that monitor, nice. Where is the xorg.conf paste please ?
<Bibagi> is that possible to run ubuntu desktop version as a server ? :S
<sercik> see here: http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2000429998447347815
<sercik> and now i paste xorg.conf
<KDan> hi all. I'm trying to start mysqld on my machine. This used to work fine. Now it tells me: "Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address \\ Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"... netstat -t, nmap, etc show nothing on that port. Any thoughts?
<predaeus> Bibagi, yes you can run servers on the Desktop release
<jpjacobs> Bibagi, probably, but what exactly do you mean by server? gameserver, ftpserver,vncserver sshserver, mailserver, webserver,....
<stefg> !info lamp
<ubotu> Package lamp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sercik> This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/472178
<fiery_cleric> julian: have a look at the ethernet section of http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/nic.htm , those are supported chipsets ...
<julian> fiery_cleric: OK. Thanks.
<jay_> anyone know how to fix the slow connection of nfs and ssh on ubuntu server?
<predaeus> KDan, did you try running it as sudo?
<Spee_Der> sercik, ok. let me look and study, be back in a few minutes. Also, need more fresh coffee.... :}
<KDan> predaeus: yes
<KDan> i did not try not running it as sudo
<sercik> Spee_Der: thank you very much i go tu lunch my mother has already called me :)
<Bibagi> jpjacobs : DHCP/ Webserver mail server
<stefg> !ipv6 | jay_
<ubotu> jay_: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<predaeus> KDan, did you check with   ps -e   if it is not running already?
<KDan> yes
<tracian> is anyone romanian here?
<predaeus> KDan, then I've no idea sorry.
<stefg> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Spee_Der> sercik, ok. Talk later. Enjoy lunch.....  I will be back later.....
<KDan> dang.
<jay_> sweet thanks!
<JeEz> Is it possible to install pidgen 2.0 on ubuntu 7.04 feisty (amd 64) ?
<predaeus> KDan, keep asking probably somebody who knows comes by
<Bibagi> jpjacobs : DHCP  Webserver mail server
<KDan> predaeus: yeah, i will
<predaeus> KDan, also check the forums for info
<KDan> hi all. I'm trying to start mysqld on my machine (sudo'ed). This used to work fine. Now it tells me: "Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address \\ Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?"... netstat -t, nmap, etc show nothing on that port. ps doesn't show mysql running. Any thoughts?
<tdn> In the alternate installer under Partition disks, what does the "K" mean and the "f"? I am guessing the "f" is for format, but what about the "K"?
<mtholdenss> good ! need help, yes i like linux, but my parents came to it, and i installed ubuntu and got it all going, but network printer is a prob, works on xp and mac, but can't get it working on ubuntu, and is there a way to get mail from evolution to a format where outlook express can import em, they kinda want xp back.. instead of dual booting, just have xp
<Bibagi> :(:(
<stefg> !cups | mtholdenss
<ubotu> mtholdenss: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mtholdenss> stefg already tried that
<Possum> mtholdenss, set up grub to default to booting into windows; your parents will never know the difference :)
<Ginga> HI
<KDan> aha, i figured it out
<stefg> mtholdenss: and there's no simple way to generate OE readable mail from evolution
<mtholdenss> possum, but then what about their personal email still in evolution in ubuntu?
<spikerman> Who can tell me how to use telnet?
<Bibagi> :[ no Answer :[ :[ :[
<mtholdenss> ok what about outlook not outlook express..
<KDan> predaeus: my.cnf was telling it to bind to 192.168.2.10. The current ip address is 192.168.1.108
<Ginga> type    telnet hostname port
<Ginga> lol
<shinygerbil> spikerman: what do you need to know?
<Ginga> spikerman: what specifically?
<predaeus> KDan, ah ic
<Flannel> KDan: youre using it locally, right?  Only want to connect to it from that machine?
<stefg> spikerman: what's wrong with ssh? telnet is so insecure that it was nearly entirely replaced by ssh
<mcn06> Hello, is there an alternative to the apple mac application launcher bar at the bottom?
<mtholdenss> stefg, what about outlook?
<shinygerbil> stefg: if you're just mucking about with BBS door games or something i don't see much of a problem with telnet ;P
<stefg> mtholdenss: microsoft puts its pride in generatin incomprehendable, closed formats.. that's called vendor-lock-in, and it works, as you can see
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric are you there?
<Possum> stefg, telnet is a lot more flexible than ssh :P
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: yup
<fiery_cleric> why dont use use telnet over ssh tunnel :)
<spikerman> shinygerbil, i using ubuntu6.10,I installed telnet-server,but how can i start the telnet server?
<KDan> Flannel: at the moment, yeah. i've switched it to localhost now
<KDan> there is the odd time when i want to connect from my other laptop
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric ok, I've comment out telnet in /etc/inetd.conf and I've restarted /usr/sbin/inetd
<dxdemetriou> anybody worked with mystickies ad-on on firefox on feisty? Don't work with me
<spikerman> shinygerbil, i can't find telnet in directory /etc/initd.d
<mcn06> nb : I think it's called the "system dock" in apple
<fiery_cleric> two birds with one stone....
<mcn06> does anyone know if a linux version is availble?>
<shinygerbil> you want to run your own telnet server? I'm not sure how to go about it. you might want to start with "man telnetd" (without quotes)
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric but telnetd don't work yet
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: so is inetd running?
<spikerman> shinygerbil, o
<Possum> mcn06, there's something called kibadock you can try
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric wait, now I check it
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: i dont have feisty ... so i dont know what that uses.... but on dapper it uses the standard inetd
<Bibagi> is that possible to run ubuntu desktop version as a server ? :S ( Webserver DHCP Mailserver )
<xiaobing> 
<predaeus> Bibagi, yes
<Bibagi> predaeus how man :S
<Possum> mcn06, also look at engage: http://www.enlightenment.org/Applications/Engage/
<xiaobing> why are you Use Englist
<stefg> Bibagi: just apt-get the appropriate packeges
<Blissex> Bibagi: sure, they are identical, except for a different selection of packages installeed by default.
<Bibagi> stefg but i dont know the names :S
<fiery_cleric> spikerman: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart , ... make sure in.telnetd is uncommented in /etc/inetd.conf
<Blissex> Bibagi: look at the tasks list.
<stefg> !info apache
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric: hmmm seem that no inetd was started... ps ax | grep inetd does not give results
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-4.1 (feisty), package size 384 kB, installed size 816 kB
<Blissex> Bibagi: use 'aptitude' or Synaptic.
<bimberi_> !cn | xia
<ubotu> xia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: how do you know you have installed the package for it
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help.
<spikerman> fiery_cleric, I have no inetd service
<Trackilizer> Whats the command for reconfiguring xserver?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric inetd ?
<fiery_cleric> spikerman: ok disregard what ive said.... you and Guest11549 are in the same boat ....
<aldin> hi, how do i recompile tcl/tk8.4 to have antialiased support for amsn?
<mcn06> ty Possum
<Trackilizer> It goes something like "reconfigure xserver xorg" or somwthing like that.
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric :)
<dmilith> anyone knows how to adjust brightness of my screen?
<dmilith> in X
<Bibagi> Blissex can u name 1/2 for dhcp and mailserver plz :$
<fsancho> hi all
<Blissex> Bibagi: dhcpd3 and exim or postfix
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric and so what we have to do?
<dmilith> i have low brightness monitor and i need to increase brightness software way
<dmilith> anyone knows?
<Bibagi> Blissex thanks
<fsancho> i'm trying to install feisty in an acer aspire 1650, but the installer crashes at 50% of copy phase
<Blissex> dmilith: you cannot increase brightness in software. You can only decrease it...
<dmilith> Blissex: :{
<Trackilizer> Anyone?
<fsancho> i look at syslog and see an ata0 error and squashfs errors
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: i dont know on feisty ....
<Blissex> dmilith: however try for a very poor workaround to look at 'man xgamma'.
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: why do you just use ssh
<dmilith> Blissex: thanks :}
<fsancho> is there a way to launch live cd with a cdrom secure mode?
<predaeus> Trackilizer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg probably, not sure what the package name is
<fiery_cleric> fsancho: cdrom secure?
<Trackilizer> predaeus, thanks, I'll try that.
<fsancho> i have checked the CD for errors and it is ok
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric already I have ssh and others, but now I need telnetd to connect to my home from my office
<fsancho> fiery_cleric: kernel parameters to boot with no dma, or dma33 for cdrom
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: over the internet ? ....
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric and I want to do this with java applet that use telnetd
<kaolti> how can i get GLib 2.0 development headers installed?
<hidan> guys, what tool would I use to resize Ubuntu partition? This is because I restored my 5 gb Ubuntu image to a 18 gb partition and the partition free space and size are incorrect.
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: you shouldnt be using telnet on "the internet"
<jrib> kaolti: install the libglib2.0-dev package
<MindOfChaos> yea ssh
<fsancho> i have seen that 2.6.20 uses an scsi interface to work with ide cdrom and ide hdd,
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric hmmm... ok .. my telnetd must be in listening on localhost
<MindOfChaos> Telnet is not secure
<fsancho> can it be disabled?
<Trackilizer> predaeus, didn't work, unknown command
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric my lan
<progek> since switching to feisty I've had a problem using TTF_FONT (sdl font addon library) when using it, I catch the error-> Failed loading DPMSDisable: /usr/lib/libX11.so.6: ,, now the font loads ok, but I can't use it. Any ideas here?
<kaolti> jrib: thx
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric then I can connect from remote to my telnetd with another program called webmin
<shinygerbil> telnet isn't secure, but surely if you don't submit any sensitive information it doesn't really matter..? Or are you saying there are security holes which allow other users access?
<Borix> hi all, i have deleted the gnome control menu when editing the preference menu, how can i get it back?
<xarann> feisty uses 2.6.20 kernel?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric and this one is in ssl
<shinygerbil> xarann: I believe so
<MindOfChaos> yes
<MindOfChaos> xarann yes
<MindOfChaos> it does
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: what are you trying to do? ... connect another computer on your LAN , or over the internet?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric finally I can connect with my telnetd throught ssl (webmin) ok?
<MindOfChaos> it also works perfectly with Intel Core 2 duo motherboards
<fsancho> can i disable pata driver and boot with lecacy ide driver in feisty live cd?
<kaolti> jrib: GTK+ 2.0 development headers?
<shriphani> can i remove a few packages from xubuntu desktop ?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric so I can use my home computer at work.... ok?
<jrib> kaolti: what are you compiling?
<kaolti> jrib: pidgin
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: over the internet or not ... simple question
<jrib> kaolti: just do 'sudo apt-get build-dep gaim'
<jrib> !compiling > kaolti (see the private message from ubotu)
<asherZ> hi
<MindOfChaos> telnet tunneled through ssh?
<kaolti> jrib: kk thanks
<icecruncher> kaolti: I compiled it, but am missing ssl suport
<LjL> MindOfChaos: ... eh?! =)
<kaolti> icecruncher: so apt-get build-dep gaim?
<MindOfChaos> weird
<MindOfChaos> nvm
<MindOfChaos> He was talking about using telnet through ssh...
<LjL> well that's a good idea actually
<MindOfChaos> nvm
<LjL> i think we might call it "SSH". maybe.
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric I know very well that telnet is insecure and I want to connect to it via another ssl program
<MindOfChaos> i think we mite be lazy
<MindOfChaos> and call it ssh
<LjL> MindOfChaos: without the quotation marks? never.
<icecruncher> kaolti: yes
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: question, why not just use putty on windows (assuming you have windows at work) , to connect to your home pc using ssh?
<kaolti> icecruncher: kk
<Trackilizer> So, does anyone know how the commad goes? something like "dpkg-reconfigure xserver xorg.conf"
<LjL> Guest11549, may you say again for me why you don't just use SSH?
<jrib> !xconfig > Trackilizer (see the private message from ubotu)
<MindOfChaos> So Trackilizer killed his xorg conf?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric becouse at work only 1 port is open in outbound
<Trackilizer> Yes, killed it while trying to get twinview to work
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: ok you could bind ssh to port 80....
<LjL> Guest11549, well so? you can put SSH on that port
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric and I want webmin tool
<LjL> Guest11549: hm well how would that be different with telnet?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric no 'couse on my 80 there is my httpd :)
<MindOfChaos> oh
<void^_> just use ssh to tunnel http
<MindOfChaos> i put my http up to some thing high
<MindOfChaos> port
<MindOfChaos> people don't usually scan up too high :D
<Borix> hi all, i have deleted the gnome control menu when editing the preference menu, how can i get it back?
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: you could maybe have a cgi program on your web server to give you a shell
<sercik> Spee_Der: I'm here if you want
<fsancho> anyone knows how to boot feisty cd to use ide-legacy driver instead pata driver?
<kaolti> icecruncher: i get Errors were encountered while processing: libhesiod0 libzephyr3 libzephyr-dev
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: or run a socks proxy....
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric right, but telnet module  already it's present in webmin
<rmd_> under kubuntu, openoffice.org does not display any icons in the program, only text.  anyone have an idea why?
<LjL> fiery_cleric: yeah i was looking for that, but...
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric so now I only need to start my telnetd...
<LjL> !info jta
<ubotu> jta: Java telnet/ssh applet. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5-2 (feisty), package size 247 kB, installed size 316 kB
<LjL> not sure if this is it. i don't think it is, looking at the documentation. but have a look, maybe i'm wrong.
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: ok so its going to  be a local telnet connection from localhost to localhost ?
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric yes!
<fiery_cleric> finally !
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric :)
<kaolti> anyone knwos why i get Errors were encountered while processing: libhesiod0 libzephyr3 libzephyr-dev when doing apt-get build-dep gaim?
<kaolti> knows*
<Spee_Der> sercik, I'm here also, but kind'a busy at the moment. Give me a bit of time please.....
<sharperguy> whats the best way to install pidgin 2.0.0 in Feisty?
<sercik> ok ok don't woeey
<sercik> worry
<Sergo> hello, please help me to make scroll on notebook to work
<LjL> kaolti, you should pastebin the whole output, not just that line (which is a bit meaningless alone)
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: why do you search your installed packages to see if you have a thing called something similar to inetd
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how I could modify the version information stored in a .deb file ?
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: dpkg -l |grep inetd
<harpi> what dos this mean "config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting"
<Sergo> anyone know how to make scroll work on laptops
<LjL> Samus_Aran, there are certainly tools for that, but i can tell you a .deb is an ar file (open with "ar x file") containing two tarballs (open with "tar xf file"), of which control.tar.gz contains the package information
<Sergo> built'in laptop scroll
<Gary_> hello all i need some help installing Ubuntu please
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gary_> i have downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 and need help trying to figure out how to find the installer
<kaolti> LjL: ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19260/
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: restart with the diskin your cdrom
<LjL> Gary_: ... err? it's the icon labelled "Install" on the top left corner of the desktop.
<Gary_> i have d/l the 697MB file
<sharperguy> LjL, I dont think he's booted it yet
<Spee_Der> sercik,
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: did you burn the iso file to a cd/dvd?
<sharperguy> Gary_, you need to burn the image to a disk
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric dpkg -l | grep ined  doesn't got results
<Cnl_Delta> hi there, whats the best irc client for kubuntu, save for konversation
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: inetd
<Gary_> whats the file name
<Samus_Aran> LjL: thanks for the info.  I think debtags-edit does what I want, installing it atm
<Gary_> sbm.bin?
<IndyGunFreak> what the?
<LjL> kaolti, it would seem there is a bug in some of those packages, unless you have some nasty third party repositories enabled. could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list too?
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: stick with windows
<LjL> Gary_: EH?
<kaolti> LjL: sure sec
<kbrooks> !test
<ubotu> Failed
<Cnl_Delta> Gary_:  ya need to burn the iso and reboot the computer with it
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric ii  update-inetd                               4.27-0.2                               inetd.conf updater
<LjL> Cnl_Delta: KvIRC is good. it's not very "KDE-like", but.
<kazol> Is it worth installing beryl on Feisty-is it stable?
<IndyGunFreak> Cnl_Delta: he's talking about a bin fileof some sort.
<LjL> !beryl > kazol    (kazol, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Gary_> what is the name of the ISO file, i have Daemon tools so i can restart using that or burn to disk
<Cnl_Delta> kvirc uh
<LjL> Gary_: you can't restart and boot from an ISO using Daemon Tools..
<mc44> Gary_: the name of the iso is the name of the file you downloaded...
<harpi> i am trying to compile libextractor for gnunet but i always get the same error      config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting   someone know what this means??
<bronxcoder1976> Hello everyone
<sharperguy> Gary_, ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<LjL> you need to burn the CD, man. and the CD is an .iso file, which means it's not a .bin file, gary_
<kaolti> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19261/
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: you downloaded the iSo file, only you know the name of it, there's lots of them
<kbrooks> <LjL> you need to burn the CD, man. and the CD is an .iso file, which means it's not a .bin file, gary_ # um
<kbrooks> ljl: he can do weird things :-)
<hylje> i assume compiz is bundled with feisty; is there a tool supplied to control it apart from cube/wobbly effects?
<HotAsianGirl> I just uninstall GAIM so that I can install Pidgin. it says GAIM is removed so is my GNOME Desktop. am in trouble?
<LjL> hylje: don't think so
<mc44> hylje: gnome-compiz-manager
<kbrooks> HotAsianGirl, no
<kbrooks> HotAsianGirl, you're confused
<mc44> LjL: its not installed by default but there is one
<Gary_> look i have a .zip file called ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntuEdgy> hey van any one help with this mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<hylje> mc44: ah thankyou
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: how did you get it zipped?
<bronxcoder1976> I am using the server install.  I installed the desktop enviornment but dont what it to boot up by default.  Anyone know how to force ubuntu to startup at command prompt?
<kbrooks> HotAsianGirl, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. by itself, it can be removed
<Gary_> i do not know
<mc44> hylje: once installed run gnome-compiz-preferences
<Gary_> but i d/l it as a zip file
<Vastlee> I have a widescreen monitor.  At 1280X960 it is fine, but when I try to change to 1680X1050 it doesn't center my screen correctly.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<LjL> mc44: yes, sure. i meant by default.
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: can you provide a link wherey ou downloaded this?
<kbrooks> HotAsianGirl, but please put it back on when you upgrade.
<mc44> LjL: of course you did :p
<LjL> Gary_: if it's called "blahblah.iso", why would you think it's a ZIP file?
<sharperguy> Gary_, its not a zip, its a disk image, which you have to burn to a disk
<Ginga> lol
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Cnl_Delta> he's gotta convert the bin into an iso and then burn it..
<IndyGunFreak> iso... zip.. same thing..lol
<Gary_> well it showed a file association of winrar
<Ginga> winrar lets you browse and extract iso files
<HotAsianGirl> ok, thankyou i guess i'll try restarting the computer so that Pidgin can show up cause it doesn't after i install and uninstall it.  put what back on when i upgrade? GAIM? i dont know how to reinstall GNOME desktop, i dont even know what that is.
<Cnl_Delta> xpcdburner can do the job in xp
<jpjacobs> Gary_, to be sure what kind of file it is (not regarding the extension) try "file <your file>"
<Samus_Aran> Vastlee: start by getting the manual for the monitor and find out the vertical and horizontal refresh rates and enter them in your xorg.conf
<LjL> kaolti: i'm on Feisty, and that's Dapper, so i can't try it myself, but there is a problem in your sources.list (which may or may not be the cause)
<fiery_cleric> Guest11549: they have changed inetd on feisty .... look at packages.ubuntu.com for your options... you probably dont have one installed yet...
<kaolti> LjL: what do you suggest?
<harpi> no one :'(
<LjL> kaolti: you have dapper-updates and dapper-security only enabled for main and restricted. unless you also enable them for universe and universe, you'll run into trouble (well, you have already)
<sharperguy> Gary_, what program do you useually use to burn things to a CD?
<Gary_> i use nero
<bronxcoder1976> I am using the server install.  I installed the desktop enviornment but dont what it to boot up by default.  Anyone know how to force ubuntu to startup at command prompt?
<LjL> kaolti: i suggest you try using the sources.list i'm going to give you in a moment, then doing a "sudo apt-get update", and a "sudo apt-get -f install", and hope that fixes it
<sharperguy> Gary_, find the "burn iso" or "burn disk image" option in it and choose the .iso file
<Gary_> and i closed the win rar and booted up the iso on daemon tools, and a little browser pop up came up
<kaolti> LjL: ok
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<Gary_> it says boot from this cd to try ubuntu without affecting your system
<dinochopins> I just setup ubuntu server
<dinochopins> and I set my hostname to ns1.abc.com
<sharperguy> Gary_, that will allow you to install some of the programs that ubuntu used in windows, to try them out, if you want to install you have to burn it to a disk and reboot
<dinochopins> and I set my hostname to ns1.abc.com.
<dinochopins> after I rebooted ... it said it is an invalid hostname
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: BURN THE ISO TO A DISK AND REBOOT
<dinochopins> I'm not connecting it to the internt
<dinochopins> what's wrong ?
<LjL> kaolti: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19262/ here you go
<Gary_> jeesus no need to get freakin hostile ok
<Gary_> i am new
<fiveiron> anyone else not getting audio from the flash player?
<IndyGunFreak> Gary_: its just you've been told the same thing at least 8
<IndyGunFreak> times
<sharperguy> Gary_, when you boot from the disk it will allow you to use ubnut uwithout affecting your system until you click the install ion
<sharperguy> *icon
<kaolti> LjL: thanks a lot
<Gary_> well i was confused because it was a winrar association in windows
<Gary_> so i didnt know what to do
<Cnl_Delta> ubuntu cannot be installed from xp
<Gary_> i will burn it now
<LjL> Gary_, *booting* a computer doesn't mean telling Daemon Tools to load an ISO. it means *burning the CD, then hitting Reboot, with the CD in the drive and after telling the BIOS that you want to boot from CD*.
<mc44> IndyGunFreak: play nicely :p
<sharperguy> LjL, he gets it now
<LjL> Gary_, if you're in Windows, you're not "booting" the computer.
<IndyGunFreak> mc44: i am.. i always do.
<prodigel> Hello everyone. Long live ubuntu! :)  Here's an easy one. How do I change the default player associated to my myltimedia key? I'm using gnome.
<IndyGunFreak> you can only repeat yourself somany times
<Cnl_Delta> windows 3.1 got a lot of booting from me
<kbrooks> HotAsianGirl, <Cnl_Delta> ubuntu cannot be installed from xp # it can
<kbrooks> er
<IndyGunFreak> thought he wasn't getting the message
<kbrooks> <Cnl_Delta> ubuntu cannot be installed from xp # it can
<Cnl_Delta> in vmware i guess
<kbrooks> Cnl_Delta, theres a program for it
<kbrooks> Cnl_Delta, no need for vmware
<kbrooks> i won't link to the program though
<Borix> i have deleted the gnome control menu when editing the preference menu, how can i get it back? or what is the file name? i have ubuntu 7,04
<kbrooks> i'm not sure i'm allowed to
<fiery_cleric> prodigel: have a look in the preferences its there
<LjL> kbrooks, warn that the program is experimental and might break systems blah blah, and feel free to link to it.
<nbjayme> greetings!  what does the Auto-Open Files in "Removable media" settings mean?  and where to place the files for it to be auto-opened?
<prodigel> fiery_cleric: I've looked everywhere and I can't find it. preferred applications, sound, nothing.
<fiery_cleric> nbjayme: you mean "auto run"?
<Cnl_Delta> how do i link gtk-gnutella to  a music player such as Amarok?
<c1|freaky> hi all. is there any tool (webinterface or cmdline) which displays folders which use the most diskspace
<nbjayme> in fiesty there is "auto-open files"
<loca|host> how to shutdown minicom ?
<Cnl_Delta> as in play a downloaded file when clicked on
<sharperguy> Borix, add a new option and call it "GNOME Control Centre" and the command is "gnome-control-center" and choose the spanner and screwdriver icon
<LjL> c1|freaky: try Baobab (i think it should even be installed by default)
<loca|host> anyone ?
<LjL> c1|freaky: for command line, though, there's "du" which can do that nicely enough.
<Borix> thx shaperguy, trying now :)
<kbrooks> wubi - Windows UBuntu Installer -  http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html # wubi is not endorsed by Ubuntu, is experimental and might break your Windows system.
<Gary_> quick question, can i use a DVD
<Gary_> to burn the iso
<harpi> do i have to ./configure as root?
<fiery_cleric> prodigel: keyboard shortcuts
<LjL> harpi: no. never.
<kbrooks> harpi, no, in fact thats very bad
<nbjayme> fiery_cleric : there is an auto-open files check box in fiesty's preference -> removable drives and media
<HymnToLife> harpi, no, unless what you're tring to configure is in a dir where you don't have write access
<Micieri> D:
<kbrooks> harpi, never, ever under any circumstance use sudo on ./configure or make
<LjL> harpi: you don't "make" as root, either. the only thing you do as root is "make install" (or you might want to use checkinstall, anyway)
<HymnToLife> which is a bad idea anyway
<kbrooks> harpi, ever. at all.
<loca|host> howto exit minicom ?
<LjL> loca|host: alt+q, y -- if i remember right
<harpi> then why dos it say Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting?
<HymnToLife> kbrooks, oh yeah ? I sudo make very often
<Cnl_Delta> hmm is there a way to change /media/hda4 into /share?
<kbrooks> ljl: btw, checkinstall's default command is "make install". but it can be changed
<Gary_> i have a question, can i use a DVD instead of a CD?
<LjL> loca|host: no, ctrl+a, then q, then y
<kaolti> LjL: im getting the same error when i do apt-get -f install
<prodigel> fiery_cleric: you're missing the point. The key is well associated, but I want it to open xmss instead of rythmbox
<sharperguy> Gary_, I'm not sure, I would use a CDr if you have one, also make sure you burn at a slow speed because a small error can be very bad
<LjL> kbrooks, i know
<Micieri> sharperguy - Damn, really?
<Micieri> I was told to force it at 40x..
<Gary_> its burning at its slowest speed
<loca|host> LjL, nothing happens
<kaolti> LjL: could this be because i tried to compile the source?
<LjL> kaolti: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (you remembered to do the "sudo apt-get update" part, right?)
<Carroarmato0> I've got a problem: trying to force X to display at a higher resolution
<dtwazere> Hi, i need help setting up my internet and allowing me to write to USB disks that i plug in, if you can help me can you pm me please?
<loca|host> LjL, it says Press CTRL-A Z for help on special keys
<kaolti> LjL: yea i've done update
<loca|host> LjL, What is CTRL-A ??
<sharperguy> Micieri, yeah, I think its all the compression
<LjL> loca|host: press Ctrl, keep it pressed, press "a", release both, then press "q"
<Micieri> Crap, well that might explain why it crashed on 4 different CDs..
<kazol> what program should I install in Feisty to get transparency and shadow?
<dtwazere> How can I enable me the permission to write to my USB drive that I plug in?
<kaolti> LjL: same error :(
<loca|host> LjL, that's ok, thanks
<HymnToLife> !compiz | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dinochopins> hi
<dinochopins> all
<LjL> kaolti: try "sudo apt-get remove libhesiod0"
<dinochopins> i set my hostname to ns1.abc.com. when i install ubuntu server
<Micieri> I kept getting a 'crc' error, and someone said it's because I burned the image wrong..
<Cnl_Delta> is there  a way to change add a mount point to a pre-existing hard drive partition (FAT32)
<Micieri> so they told me to force at 40x
<dinochopins> is that a correct one ?
<LjL> 40x?
<sharperguy> kazol, its the "Desktop Effects" option in preferences
<HymnToLife> Cnl_Delta, yes, just edit your fstab accordingly
<IndyGunFreak> 40x?..lol
<LjL> dinochopins: err, probably not.
<IndyGunFreak> burn it as slow as possible.
<IndyGunFreak> force it around 2x
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<Micieri> Ok I'll do that now then
<LjL> dinochopins: i think you should use a local - not a .com - domainname
<kazol> sharperguy: I tried that, but the title bar disappeared on all windows! I could not move them
<dinochopins> LjL : I need to install PLESK... and I need to setup a domain name
<kaolti> LjL: ok they are removed now i'll try to do build-dep gaim again
<The_Giver> anyone using beryl?
<LjL> kaolti: do another "apt-get -f install" first
<The_Giver> i cant figure out how to  make the cube loook like if its on 3d space
<loca|host> LjL, i dont get minicom connected to my ttyUSB1 (serial to usb), how to force minicom to connect to that dev ?
<sharperguy> kazol, hmm, the feature is experimental, that's not supposed to happen
<dinochopins> LjL : I haven't installed any DNS yet... is that a correct way to set hostname ?
<LjL> !beryl > The_Giver    (The_Giver, see the private message from Ubotu)
<The_Giver> right now it just does like a rotation that takes up the entire screen
<Cnl_Delta> it worked HymnToLife
<dinochopins> LjL : my /etc/hosts is now contain => 192.168.1.2     ns1.abc.com..abc.com.     ns1.abc.com.
<moox> hi there. Some times ago, with edgy, I lock the version of libgphoto2-2 using dpkg or apt (I don't remeber). Now, I need to remove this lock. How can I do that ?
<sharperguy> kazol, I would ask for help in #ubuntu-effects then
<LjL> loca|host: Ctrl+A, O, "Serial port setup"
<LjL> dinochopins, if everything works right...
<fiery_cleric> prodigel: ok i dont know what the preference (or if it exists) but check /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/ configuration editor key ... it might be in there
<loca|host> LjL, ok
<kaolti> LjL: ok i've done -f instal and then build-dep and same error
<kaolti> :P
<LjL> kaolti: -f install didn't give you any errors, though?
<Vastlee> Is there some reason I don't want to just log in as the root user and always be him?
<Micieri> Ok I got like
<dinochopins> LjL: well... it isn't
<Micieri> 1x or 2x speed
<Micieri> which?
<LjL> Vastlee: there is a vast number of reasons.
<Micieri> I can wait an hour for it to do 1x if needed..
<kbrooks> Vastlee, way too many reasons
<dinochopins> LjL: when I ping to ns1.abc.com it doesn't return any replies...
<kbrooks> ljl: may i?
<kaolti> LjL:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<LjL> kbrooks: do what?
<Vastlee> Hrmm.. seems crappy to me that I can't edit a file without doing a special command.
<dinochopins> LjL: I thought I have to use Fully Qualified Domain name ?
<kbrooks> ljl: list those reasons ;-)
<LjL> kbrooks: sure, go on :)
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: i always burn arond 2x, no probs
<Micieri> Ok.
<kbrooks> Vastlee, sudo is necessary because you are forced to type in your password and actually think about your action before you do it
<Vastlee> Hrmm... well ok.
<kbrooks> Vastlee, the reasons are as follows, in no particular order:
<LjL> dinochopins, honestly i'm not too familiar with *actual* domain names. all i know is that, usually, one has a primary hostname that's only locally valid, and same goes for the domain.  anyway, that hosts file doesn't look right to me... shouldn't that be "192.168.1.2  ns1 ns1.abc.com.", if anything?
<kbrooks> Vastlee, * if attacker gets hand on computer physically which is logged in as root, you're preety much out of luck
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: even at 2x, it shouldn't take an hour o burn, usually about 5min or so.
<kbrooks> Vastlee, * if root user is compromised, your system is compromised
<dinochopins> LjL : I thought so... Quite confuse right now :(
<Vastlee> Linux is more secure I guess.
<Micieri> Ok :P
<kbrooks> Vastlee, * logging as root for day to day tasks is insecure because it exposes your system to a variety of vulnerabilities which can be quite severe
<dinochopins> LjL: and when I type `hostname` => ns1.abc.com
<Micieri> Well I burned Knoppix (DVD) and that took like 30 mins at 5x
<Micieri> But then again it was 4GB..
<dinochopins> how do I re-set the hostname ?
<Vastlee> Yeah that kinda makes sense.  Thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> Vastlee: you guess?
<dinochopins> how do I re-set the hostname.. permanently ?
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: if i recalll, knoppix iso is quite a bit bigger than ubuntus
<LjL> !hostname > dinochopins    (dinochopins, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Carroarmato0> Can someone help me with my screen resolution?
<tibular> hello, is pidgin final out yet for ubuntu? (running 6.06 lts)
<kbrooks> Vastlee, the weakest link to security is YOU ] 
<Micieri> Yes, the DVD version at least
<stammi> hi. I have a daper system here which randomly freezes (maybe related to USB usage). firefox often crashes with a segmentation fault. Memcheck from a feisty alternate cd passed 100%. does anyone have an idea what to do?
<Micieri> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<Micieri> I said 2x speed and it's gone to 8x
<Micieri> ...?
<dinochopins> LjL: thanks.. it shows up
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: wel, let it burn at that speed, see if you have better luck
<Micieri> Ok.. :/
<Micieri> I told it to go 2x though =x
<Fox_Mind>  #ubuntu-sa
<mohkohn> I am trying to do the triple boot macosx, ubuntu, windows on an intel imac 24 inch
<Arrick> hi all, I am using proftpd, and I have a user named ftp in a group bassgoon, I would like to allow the user to create but not modify files, how would one do this?
<Arrick> its a ubuntu 6.06.1 lamp server
<fiery_cleric> stammi: does it work in windows?
<stammi> fiery_cleric, no idea. theres no windows around
<fiery_cleric> stammi: so it could be hardware....
<mohkohn> I have done the partitioning but I am locking up in Windows setup. It does not respond to the enter key to start the install.
<dinochopins> !/etc/hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dinochopins> !hosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feed> Hi, need help for machine virtualization (vmware) and theme managers.. thanks! QUERY ME
<mohkohn> Has anybody else done this or are familiar with dual/triple booting the mac?
<LjL> kaolti, that package (libhesiod) has no bugs reported against it, apparently. and yet it seems quite broken on your system... and the error message is less than informative. the package is just a small library, so i'm not sure what could be failing about it... try pasting the file "/var/lib/dpkg/info/libhesiod0.postinst" (i think it should be called that)
<stammi> fiery_cleric, I guess so to. but the user reported, the behaviour  started after an apt-get upgrade some time ago
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cox377> whats the smallest cpu for just running a basic webserver using ubuntu?
<deejay> Can someone tell me how come I can't select a larger resolution than 1024*786 ?
<cox377> using about 256mb ram
<LjL> cox377: any.
<kaolti> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19265/
<HymnToLife> cox377, anything 386 compatible
<LjL> !fixres > deejay    (deejay, see the private message from Ubotu)
<deejay> Okay
<Arrick> cox377, ive done it on 133 before with http and ftp
<dinochopins> LjL: solve it already.. Thanks for your help ;
<dinochopins> LjL: solve it already.. Thanks for your help :)
<IdleOne> cox377, Im running desktop 7.04 with P3 191mb ram
<feed> Hi, need help for machine virtualization (vmware) and theme managers.. thanks! QUERY ME
<cox377> Arrick: its gonna have mysql and php very basic though
<crazy_bus> is there an easy way to access the other effects in compiz like snow and rain
<cox377> no big databases
<Arrick> morning IdleOne
<IdleOne> morning Arrick
<Arrick> IdleOne, you se my post earlier?
<kazol> How do I check if I have Xgl or AIGLX?
<IdleOne> Arrick, I did but dont know the answer. dont think you can give a user write permission but not modify permission
<umbeebmu> hi. my wlan card does not work anymore with 7.04. Was perfect with 6.06. Any help?
<mc44> kazol: what graphics card are you using?
<Arrick> IdleOne, ther has to be a way, or else windows has one up on ubuntu ;')
<sharperguy> crazy_bus, You'll need to install beryl
<IdleOne> Arrick, then there is a way
<Arrick> lol
<zaggynl> no pidgin for feisty yet?
<LjL> kaolti: uhm, funny, the file is the very same as the one i have on Feisty. except it doesn't fail for me on Feisty... try running  sudo sh -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/libhesiod0.postinst , that should give you debug output
<rabid> can anyone advise on how to debug, ever since yesterday i have had random hard locks while logged into ubuntu 7.04, the only thing i know that has changed is that i removed a secondary ide device and an unused floppy drive
<kazol> mc44: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<stammi> fiery_cleric, any idea how to find out which hardware?
<mc44> zaggynl: there are some debs on the forums, but nothing official
<sharperguy> crazy_bus, "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager beryl-effects-unsupported"  (I'm pretty sure snow and rain are in unsupported), then run beryl-manager to switch to beryl
<mohkohn> I found the answer through google. For anybody else dual/triple booting the iMac you need to make a windows xp SP 2 installation disk
<zaggynl> mc44, hrm okay
<crazy_bus> but the compiz website has rain and snow on it?
<mc44> kazol: are you using the nvidia binary drivers?
<mohkohn> my install disk was sp1.
<mohkohn> TTFN
<fiery_cleric> stammi: if the memory tested ok... maybe its the hard disk ... check for bad sectors using fsck ....
<sharperguy> crazy_bus, ah right well I don't know about that
<Vastlee> Sweet, turns out I didn't have to edit that file at all. I just had to do an auto adjust on my monitor. I'm at 1650X1060 yay. Thanks Samus
<kazol> mc44: I'm not sure. How do I check?
<Micieri> Brb.. gonna test the slow-burned 7.04 :P
<uae> #
<mc44> kazol: are you on using feisty?
<kazol> mc44: yes.
<stammi> thx fiery_cleric i'll try
<mc44> kazol: System -> Admin -> Restricted Driver manager
<Vastlee> Someone help me understand why when I maximize a window I can't click the X to close it?  I have to right click on the window at the bottom and click close.
<kazol> mc44: yes, I see it in the window and it's in use.
<kaolti> LjL: result: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19266/
<mc44> kazol: well you can use AIGLX. To turn compiz on just go into System->Preferences->Desktop effects
<kazol> mc44: I cannot use desktop effects since the title bars of windows will disappear.
<mc44> kazol: you tried?
<Vastlee> Does that make any sense?  I open a window, while it isn't maximized I can click the X and it closes.  But if I maximize it when I click the X it just sort of fades and won't close.
<ubuntu> witam all :)
<kazol> mc44: I tried enabling desktop effects, but the title bars dissapeared, so I could not move the windows around. Other than that, it worked.
<mc44> kazol: oh well ask in #ubuntu-effects for help witht that
<LjL> kaolti, uhm, stupid question, you didn't have apt-get running or synaptic or something open when you ran that command?
<deejay> I have a little problem with changing my screen resolution to above 1024*786, it is not in the drop down list when i enter the "Screen Resolution" screen, is there somewhere I need to edit to make a resolution like 1600*1200 available?
<kazol> mc44: is there an alternative?
<mc44> kazol: well you could try beryl
<Carroarmato0> deejay, same issue here -.-
<Vastlee> DeeJay, Samus just helped me.  I had to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vastlee> With that same problem
<deejay> Ah hmm
<kazol> mc44: other people have said they had stability problems.
<kaolti> LjL: yea i thought its something like that too, but no
<Vastlee> I had to look up the monitor settings in my manual, then do a sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deejay> Looked there, should i just change the 1024*786 to something higher?
<Blissex> deejay: Carroarmato0: yopu need to tell the configuration program what are the max parameters of your display device.
<LjL> kaolti: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<deejay> Hmm okay
<kazol> mc44: how about compiz?
<deejay> in xorg.conf ?
<Vastlee> Then once I put my monitors info in and saved it and rebooted I was able to set it to 1650X1050
<Vastlee> Yeah in the "Monitor Section"
<mc44> kazol: ?
<deejay> Thanks, will try it
<Vastlee> I'm new to Linux/Ubuntu so you might check with someone more advanced, but it allowed me to do it.
<kazol> mc44: It's some effects program that others have talked about that works in Feisty.
<kaolti> LjL: returns nothing
<mc44> kazol: yes I know, Desktop effects *is* compiz
<kazol> mc44: great.... I'll try something else
<Carroarmato0> Blissex, but is it possible to make the gnome reolution go to 1248x1024 while the monitor is just 1024x768?
<Blissex> Carroarmato0: surely so, but that is called the ''virtual desktop'' size.
<umbeebmu> Anyone else had problems with  wlan card after upgrade to 7.04 Feisty?
<GrueTamer> umbeebmu: a lot of people have :)
<Blissex> Carroarmato0: I am not sure that the GUI configuration program can handle a virtual desktop size larger than the monitor size.
<GrueTamer> !wifi | umbeebmu
<ubotu> umbeebmu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> kaolti: that's wonderful. not. look try again the sudo sh thing just to make sure it wasn't a lock that's now gone. if it persists, try  sudo sh -c "strace -e trace=file sh -x /var/cahce/debconf/config.dat"    (beware, that will probably give a *long* output)
<LjL> kaolti: err no wrong command
<LjL> kaolti: i meant  sudo sh -c "strace -e trace=file sh -x  /var/lib/dpkg/info/libhesiod0.postinst" 
<Carroarmato0> Blissex, I've tried different settings in the xorg file... but none have any effect.... I even tried the   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    comand and setting everything up but it still doens't work
<cocoyote> I !! I have a problem with my Intel chipset GMA950 with ubuntu 7.04 ... when 3D is activ I can watch videos
<GrueTamer> cocoyote: i assume that you mean you CANT watch videos, but, well, the 3D tech isnt nearly finished yet, its just in the early beta versions
<delire> anyone here noticed distorted sound with the Last.fm client in Ubuntu 7.04? all other players seem to work fine - from video to jukebox's to sequencers.
<sylpheedClaws> last.fm client?
<GrueTamer> cocoyote: so, you just might have a problem like a lot of people do
<sylpheedClaws> delire: get Last Exit
<cocoyote> ok thanks
<delire> sylpheedClaws: oh.. does that improve things?
<Blissex> Carroarmato0: the virtual desktop size is set in the 'Display' subsection of the 'Screen' section with the keyword 'Virtual'. No odea how your GIU configuration program handles that.
<sylpheedClaws> hopefully
<kaolti> LjL: too much output :)
<sylpheedClaws> and besides, if you listen to the right bands, you don't give a &*^% about distorted sound
<delire> sylpheedClaws: i like my Merzbow clean ;)
<LjL> kaolti, it pains my heart to say this, but i suspect rebooting might help
<delire> hehe LjL
<kaolti> LjL: lol
<kaolti> LjL: kk brb then :)
<Carroarmato0> Blissex, hmm... I'll try remaking an xorg.conf file with the normal screensize and then add my prefered size like you said...
<sylpheedClaws> that was weird...
<Carroarmato0> Blissex, do I need to activate the framebuffer support? I'm using an Ati card...
<sylpheedClaws> my IceWM panl just randomly decided to die
<sylpheedClaws> *panel
<chedabob> Hi, im having a problem with the Gnome Panel. Could somebody read my post on the forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2596941&postcount=543) and help me?
<sylpheedClaws> but it recovered ;)
<Carroarmato0> Blissex, it works in both cases on or off, but not sure if it makes any clear difference...
<mc44> LjL: quick, run away while hes gone!
<Blissex> Carroarmato0: difference to what?
<LjL> mc44: :-P no i really think a reboot might remove whatever awkward stale look he's got
<LjL> lock
<HotAsianGirl> <--- gives up trying to install Pidgin Messenger.
<Carroarmato0> Blissex, with framebuffer on or off
<IndyGunFreak> HotAsianGirl: whats the problem?
<delire> HotAsianGirl: hey Kevin. wait until it's come out of beta.
<sylpheedClaws> HotAsianGirl: use /me
<sylpheedClaws> it's out of beta
<IndyGunFreak> delire: it is out of beta
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ROFLAO
<delire> IndyGunFreak: oh.. excellent
<chedabob> haha
<sylpheedClaws> just yesterday, Pidgin 2 final came out
* delire hops over to the pidgin site
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hot asian girlz... there are no girlz on the interweb!
<delire> sylpheedClaws: nice
<Blissex> Carroarmato0: virtual desktop is a built in aspect of X11, not driver dependent usually.
<IndyGunFreak> HotAsianGirl: are you trying to compile it?
<HotAsianGirl> I don't see the link after installing it.  sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.0.0beta7devel.vicox-1_i386.deb
<chedabob> Couldn't you just type "pidgin" into the run command box?
<IndyGunFreak> HotAsianGirl: i don't know, i downloaded the .deb package here, and it worked fine..    http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356
<kraut> hi
<Lord_Maynoth_42> HotAsianGirl, just use meebo... www.meebo.com
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<umbeebmu> GrueTamer: I see the card with lspci, but /var/log/messages does not mention any driver being loaded, and iwconfig says: no wireless extensions
<HotAsianGirl> I dont know how to compile, i just know how to copy and paste to download then copy and paste into the terminal screen to install.
<UZUZZ> hello :) good friends
<kraut> what else do i need to do when i load all modules wich sensors-detected to get sensors running?
<kraut> it still says me, it can't detect any sensors
<HotAsianGirl> is meebo alot better than GAIM? otherwise i'll just stick to GAIM.
<GrueTamer> umbeebmu: hmm...
<kraut> i don't like to reboot to let it working
<Lord_Maynoth_42> does anyone know where the easy bug reporting tool is located in feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> HotAsianGirl: do you know how to download a file and double click it?  if so..   http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=57356
<HotAsianGirl> okay i'll try that thanks indy.
<GrueTamer> im not good with setting up wifi connections, as ive never needed to set one up myself, so...
<IndyGunFreak> HotAsianGirl: i'd remove the current package you have installed... look in synaptic to be sure.
<delire> HotAsianGirl: Peter, just wait until it's packaged for Ubuntu. that's probably your best bet.
<niekie> Just wondering.. one can freely release art based on the Ubuntu logo, right?
<niekie> (Just checking)
<chedabob> I followed the instructions for making Ubuntu look and feel like a mac, and I know have the following error : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2596941&postcount=543 Does anybody have any idea how to fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> delire: it is packaged.. geez
<delire> IndyGunFreak: why then is he compiling it?
<IndyGunFreak> delire: i don't know,
<delire> odd
<umbeebmu> GrueTamer: but do you know how a driver gets associated/loaded to a specific hw?
<IndyGunFreak> its not n the repos yet, but you can download the .deb file.
<delire> oh well, each to their own.
<IndyGunFreak> There's really not any difference in Pidgin and GAIM..
<IndyGunFreak> beta 6
<IndyGunFreak> not much anyways
<delire> duly noted
<void^_> chedabob: looks like you're trying to install packages that are meant for a newer ubuntu release than you're running
<HotAsianGirl> hmm okay. i think i'll wait until ubuntu give the ok.  cause i've been trying to install it for the past 2 hours. i can live with GAIM in the meantime. thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> HotAsianGirl: biggest thing, is if you use Icq, the annoying icq bug was fixed.
<IndyGunFreak> least thats the biggest thing i nticed
<seif|> http://seif.hopto.org/screenshots/2007-05-01_screen.png
<ljb2of3> Hi all, I'm having some problems with dual screens in X.  When I first boot up, I get the GDM login screen, which is working with dual screens working normally, but when I log in, the screen goes black then comes back with the monitors in mirror mode.  Seems that each session type has its own xorg.conf file... Anyone got any ideas what to look for?
<Ichiro> hello everyone!
<HotAsianGirl> oh okay, i guess i'll just use GAIM then. tq.
<sharperguy> I'm having the same trouble as HotAsianGirl, gdebi isn't realising there are missind deps
<sharperguy> I'm not sure where to get them because there not in the repos
<cox377> does the alternative version of ubuntu come with the corex?
<cox377> or the full version?
<Ichiro> I'm having trouble when trying to install ubuntu in my slave drive, the screen shows some kind of error with a large number.
<sharperguy> cox377, alternative verison is the same as the desktop, its just a different way to install
<IndyGunFreak> ljb2of3: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=534179        try that thread.
<cox377> sharperguy: ahh i get yah,
<teenbeat2007> question HELP ive upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 get my login as soon as i fill in my pasword en username the screen restart and im back at llogin help please
<cox377> sharperguy: there are 2 versions of gnome arnt there? core and full?
<Cypherix> I have a problem while installing, when I boot to the CD and choose Install, it start every thing up normally until the logo and the loading bar, it goes a few times back and forth, and than just stop, some thing called BusyBox comes up... I have a 64Bit system, Intel Core Duo 2. 2G DDRAM-2. and just one DVD drive.
<sharperguy> cox377,  dont know
<LjL> teenbeat2007: no idea, but first troubleshooting step imho would be to make sure you have the "ubuntu-desktop" package installed. so go to a console (hit Alt+F1) and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<cox377> sharperguy: ok
<ljb2of3> IndyGunFreak: will look there, thanks
<Cypherix> Any one, please?
<Ichiro> well, take care everyone. good luck with your problems.
<LjL> cox377, alternate comes with exactly the same stuff as desktop, except it's not a Live CD.
<AdministratorX> Good Morning from Marietta, GA
<LjL> cox377: if you aim for less stuff and thus wouldn't mind a lighter download, try the minimal CD
<LjL> !minimal > cox377    (cox377, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Elischa_> hi
<sylpheedClaws> hi
<Cypherix> any one came across my problem before?
<Cypherix> I have a problem while installing, when I boot to the CD and choose Install, it start every thing up normally until the logo and the loading bar, it goes a few times back and forth, and than just stop, some thing called BusyBox comes up... I have a 64Bit system, Intel Core Duo 2. 2G DDRAM-2. and just one DVD drive.
<pushpop_> Whats the channel for beryl?
<sylpheedClaws> pushpop: #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> !beryl > pushpop_    (pushpop_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> Cypherix: might try the alternate install CD...
<Cypherix> IndyGunFreak: where can I download it from? I got the FREE cd package in the mail, a bunch of 32 and 64 bit Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Edubuntu... where can I download the Alternate CD?
<cox377> LjL: mate that is tiny
<cox377> 8.4mb
<IndyGunFreak> Cypherix: from Ubuntu.com
<LjL> cox377: yup, but you can use it to get Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, a LAMP server, or other stuff i don't remember installed.
<ifireball> I just tried activating window effects in faisty (I assume that's compiz) and now I don't have window borders any idea why is that?
<d1c0> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<eichi> hello, we want to install an ubuntu on a existing raiserFS partition..there is allready an /home/ dir
<sylpheedClaws> ifireball: join #ubuntu-effects, they can help
<IndyGunFreak> Cypherix: its a text based installer, but its not as picky as the gui installer.. its still easy though
<LjL> cox377: if you install the minimal set of packages, you can (if you want) then go on to install only the GNOME core using APT
<eichi> put ubuntu wants to format is again...cant cancel this
<edistar> when will pidgin be in the repos?
<eichi> why?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> isn't there some new easy bug reporting tool in feisty?  anyone know where it is?
<IndyGunFreak> edistar: in due time i imagine,
<IndyGunFreak> edistar: i have a link to th deb file if you want it.
<MenZa> Why isn't my drive mounting properly when I do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external ?
<d1c0> my ubuntu 7.04 don't have sound!!!
<MenZa> !sound | d1c0
<ubotu> d1c0: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sylpheedClaws> MenZa: use the -o rw and -t vfat switches
<LjL> eichi, i don't think it is possible to avoid formatting the root partition, when using the Desktop CD.
<MenZa> sylpheedClaws: so -o rw and -t ntfs, if it's an NTFS/HFS+ drive?
<edistar> I'd like the link
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<MenZa> sylpheedClaws: I have ntfs-3g installed
<MenZa> If I should use that
<sylpheedClaws> that should work
<cox377> LjL: yeh basically all i want is lamp with a gui
<eichi> LjL: that su**s...
<IndyGunFreak> edistar:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pidgin+2+DEB?content=573
<sylpheedClaws> since it was external I thought it would be vfat
<LjL> cox377: then get the minimal, really
<IndyGunFreak> workd fine for me
<edistar> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<dinochopins> hi all
<LjL> eichi: use the Alternate CD. and next time, put /home on a separate partition, it's a good idea anyway ;)
<MenZa> so sylpheedClaws, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external -o rw -t ntfs
<IndyGunFreak> edistar: youmight want to uninstall gaim before installing it.
<IndyGunFreak> that caused an issue on my lapto
<IndyGunFreak> laptop
<eichi> LjL: yes, but its to late now
<edistar> are you sure its the right link?
<dinochopins> after I updated the sources.list file, what command should I run to get the packages list ?
<sylpheedClaws> MenZa: try it
<IndyGunFreak> i'm looking right at it.
<MenZa> sylpheedClaws: it doesn't work :)
<edistar> ok
<sharperguy> It seems to work ok for me with gaim still in, I just got rid of the icon
<LjL> eichi: well i suppose you could still use a GParted live CD to rearrange the partitions
<sharperguy> then again:
<sharperguy> !worsforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worsforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> doesn't work for you
<sharperguy> !wokrsforme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wokrsforme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> it really doesn't
<sharperguy> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<tatters> Y is it when I copy to my usb thumbdrive the files appear but when I remove thumbdrive and view on other machine the directory appears empty
<sylpheedClaws> :(
<edistar> you left out 56 at the end, but I found it now, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: yeah.. it was fine on my desktop
<edistar> I'll uninstall gaim now..
<IndyGunFreak> but on my laptop kept crashing till i removed gaim and restarted X
<LjL> tatters: uhm, because you don't unmount it before unplugging it? :P
<MenZa> sylpheedClaws: Any ideas? I actually have an fstab entry for it, but it's dodgy and mounts only half the time
<sylpheedClaws> tatters: are you unmounting it?
<sharperguy> also uninstalling gaim will remove ubuntu-desktop also
<tatters> unmount?
<sylpheedClaws> MenZa: not a clue, what does the fstab entry say?
<MenZa> sharperguy: lol
<MenZa> sylpheedClaws: two seconds
<sylpheedClaws> tatters: UNMOUNT THE DRIVE.
<tatters> I use safly remove is that the same?
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<MenZa> /dev/sdb1   /media/external   ntfs-3g   ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: it doesn't remove the entire desktop
<sharperguy> not that it matters but you need it for upgrading
<doomby555> hello
<doomby555> i have a question
<MenZa> !hi | doomby555
<ubotu> doomby555: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LjL> tatters: yeah unmount... you know, you can't just unplug a USB drive without giving the OS any notice. actually, that's quite likely to corrupt your drive (and even physically ruin a Flash drive)
<sylpheedClaws> doomby: why wouldn't you?
<doomby555> so I downloaded the ATI Radeon 9250 driver for linux
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: do clean installs, its easier..lol
<doomby555> it's a .run
<LjL> tatters: right click on the drive's icon, and Eject/Unmount/Remove/ whatever it says (i'm not on Gnome)
<feed> Hi, how cna i change the icon of a file?
<sylpheedClaws> aaand?
<bullgard4> What is a 'kernel object file'?
<doomby555> and i tried typing both ./blah blah blah and sh ./blah blah blah
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak, I havn't had trouble upgrading this from Dapper lol
<feed> Hi, how can i change the icon of a file?
<sylpheedClaws> chmod 755
<doomby555> but it gives my the following
<MenZa> !repeat | feed
<ubotu> feed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<doomby555> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<tatters> LjL: is it possible to turn of caching so I can remove without dismount
<sylpheedClaws> doomby555: use chmod 755 on it
<doomby555> ok
<doomby555> how? ;-)
<sylpheedClaws> it makes it executable
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: well, actually, neither have i... but when i had windows, first time i "upgraded" an OS, it was a terrible experience, from that point on, i only do clean installs
<sylpheedClaws> use teh terminal
<doomby555> oh ok
<sylpheedClaws> how else
<sylpheedClaws> *the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: its a habit that followed me to linux
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak, Just dont do it the dist-upgrade way :P
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: ther's another way?
<edistar> dist-upgrades allways crashed my systems so far..
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak, "gksu update-manager -d"
<nuxil> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<SpaceBass> dist-upgrade worked for my 2 server installs
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak, is the reccomended way
<nonix4> Umm, what was the other automatix-like tool again?
<MenZa> sylpheedClaws: Does anything appear to be wrong with that?
<IndyGunFreak> sharperguy: makes sense...
<sylpheedClaws> nope
<IndyGunFreak> clean installs dont bother me though, i keep good backups
<doomby555> i know
<edistar> server upgrades usually work..
<doomby555> i type in chmod 755
<edistar> but desktops don't... backup before you try!
<realcr> I used to be able to be in a higher resolution than 800X600 before listening to the Restricted driver manager and install some legacy nvidia thingy. How can I be in a higher resolution again?
<doomby555> says Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak, Yeah I have a separate home paritiotn anyways
<IndyGunFreak> anything is better than KDE...
<nuxil> kickoff for feisty ?
<edistar> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sylpheedClaws> doomby555: well....
<sharperguy> IndyGunFreak, also I would end this convo or take it to #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<doomby555> and i do that
<edistar> to reset your resolution
<sylpheedClaws> use chmod 755 FOLLOWED BY THE FILE
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<MenZa> doomby555: chmod 755 ati-installer.sh
<sylpheedClaws> sheesh
<doomby555> OH!
<doomby555> sorry
<nuxil> IndyGunFreak, why is anything better than kde ?
<doomby555> I'm a newbie....
<LjL> tatters, no i don't think it's really possible. and it's a very bad idea anyway - with magnetic drives, it kills speed, and with flash drives, it'd kill the drive.
<sylpheedClaws> I can see that
<IndyGunFreak> nuxil: i think KDE is an eyesore.
<nuxil> lol...
<IndyGunFreak> how anyone uses it, i don't know.
<sylpheedClaws> Indy: don't look at me, I use IceWM
<ISaBuntu> whoah
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LjL> tatters: however i think there is a GNOME applet you can add to your panel to list all mounted external drives and allowing you to easily unmount them without hunting for icons. at least there is in KDE
<nuxil> well we all have ower own oppinion :) and luclely we can chouse what wm|de we can use :)
<MenZa> It's alright--we all make mistakesa t first :)
<MenZa> mistakes at*
<IndyGunFreak> nuxil: i agree with that.
<GrueTamer> yeah, nuxil's right, at least we're not limited to just one
<edistar> pidgin works
<edistar> :)
<IndyGunFreak> i like Gnome and xfce...
<icecruncher> nuxil: I agree, KDE Roxs
<IndyGunFreak> edistar: i figured it would, it worked fine for me
<tatters> LjL: ok thnx, I know thiis is possible in windows I always turn it off to prevent corruption cus I tend to just rip it out, Guess I need to relearn
<MenZa> IndyGunFreak: same ;)
<GrueTamer> i like most everything, but KDE is a little bloaty for me
<edistar> bit I don't like the icons, can I get the beta ones back? ;)
<AlexC_> Hey,
<IndyGunFreak> i'd rather get an enema than use KDE.
<MenZa> !hi | AlexC_
<ubotu> AlexC_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<GrueTamer> hi AlexC_
<sylpheedClaws> I hope Pidgin has better smilies...
<ISaBuntu> GrueTamer: I agree with u
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> (Just a small notice)
<AlexC_> How can I mount an EXT3 partition so that my user has read/write access to it?
<sylpheedClaws> the ones in GAIM need improvement
<edistar> no, I don't like the smileys either..
<LjL> tatters, i might be mistaken, but i think even in Windows, caching can only be reduced to a minimum, but not completely turned off (which means that if you unplug the drive too hastily, you might still get corruption). in any case, i agree it would probably be a good idea to make write caching less aggressive with external drives, but i think that's currently not possible
<IndyGunFreak> i don't even use smilies.
<void^_> tatters: there's a sync mount option, but it's really not worth it
<edistar> even worse actually in my opinion
<doomby555> still gives me the ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution even though i ran chmod and the window in the properties says its executable
<sylpheedClaws> AlexC_: use mount -o rw -t ext3 /dev/hdxx /media/hdxx
<sylpheedClaws> doomby555: then it
<sylpheedClaws> 's an issue with the driver
<doomby555> great......
<LjL> doomby555: try changing the first line from "#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash" (but can't you just use the ATI drivers from the repositories instead?)
<doomby555> just.... great......
<IndyGunFreak> edistar: cant you download smiley themes from gnome-look
<IndyGunFreak> i think you can
<doomby555> repositories? i checked them
<doomby555> I'll look again
<LjL> !ati > doomby555    (doomby555, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> doomby555: the proprietary ATI drivers *are* in the repositories.
<IndyGunFreak> wel, maybe not.
<AlexC_> sylpheedClaws: ok, currently I have this in my /etc/fstab: "/dev/sdb1	/media/web-dev	ext3	defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1"  how would I put what you said, into the fstab? not really sure how it would go
<edistar> I'll try to get other icons now ;)
<sylpheedClaws> xx, you should replace
<AlexC_> sylpheedClaws: ah, change ro to rw?
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<sylpheedClaws> that would be it
<AlexC_> everything else is ok?
<sylpheedClaws> wait, no
<ALL4N> hey, I just edited the partition table of my external drive using fdisk, but when I used 'w' I got a message that the kernel is still using the old partition table and that I need to reboot..  I thought Linux could handle these things without having to reboot.. heck even Windows can change partitions without reboot
<Lilacor> hi everyone
<AlexC_> hi
<edistar> do you think gaim smileys will still work in pidgin?
<sylpheedClaws> just add ",rw" to the options
<Lilacor> I'm having fits with vmware workstation 6 RC
<sylpheedClaws> as it is, it REMOUNTS read-only
<sylpheedClaws> on an error
<sylpheedClaws> that's good
<LjL> ALL4N: well, it can't.
<ISaBuntu> how the hell does that apt-get work
<Lilacor> everytime I reboot, I have to reconfigure
<AlexC_> sylpheedClaws: defaults,errors=remount-ro,rw correct?
<LjL> !apt > ISaBuntu    (ISaBuntu, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lilacor> does anyone else encounter this error?
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<ISaBuntu> heh
<sylpheedClaws> that should do it
<Fox_Mind> tu-sa
<LjL> ISaBuntu: (no need for the language) - is anything specific you aren't clear about it?
<ALL4N> LjL: so I really have to reboot to see the partition changes?
<ISaBuntu> nice bot
<LjL> ALL4N: yes
<ALL4N> LjL: even if I disconnect it from USB and reconnect?
<LjL> ALL4N: oh, if it's an external, maybe what you just said will work. actually, it most definitely should.
<AlexC_> sylpheedClaws: nope, after unmounting and mounting again, I cant write to it
<kazol> what's "configuration manager" for?
<sylpheedClaws> dern
<erUSUL> ALL4N: i think that being usb a plug-unplug cycle should suffice
<AlexC_> !mount > AlexC_
<sylpheedClaws> kazol: KDE or GNOME?
<kazol> sylpheedClaws: gnome
<ALL4N> okay, I'll try
<linux_> hola
<linux_> hi
<sylpheedClaws> !hi > linux_
<doomby555> yes, the repositories say that its for Radeon 9500's and above, I have a 9250
<ISaBuntu> very nice bot.
<sylpheedClaws> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blippe> msg ubotu hi
<ISaBuntu> smart bot too
<Jammeri> should I be able to run Beryl with Radeon 9800 Pro and opensource drivers?
<sylpheedClaws> not really, it's a sock-puppet
<Vastlee> Can someone tell me how I can take ownership of a file/drive?
<AlexC_> Jammeri: best thing to do is try it and see
<ISaBuntu> sudo
<doomby555> Are Nvidia linux drivers open source?
<MenZa> Vastlee: sudo chown user location, afair
<AlexC_> doomby555: not the official nVidia drivers, no
<GrueTamer> if theyre straight from nvidia, probably not
<doomby555> hmm....
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<sylpheedClaws> a polite sock-puppet...
<sylpheedClaws> !envy | doomby555
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doomby555> becvause my PC only has PCI slots
<Vastlee> I don't know what location,afair means.
<doomby555> no AGP
<sylpheedClaws> hmm
<sylpheedClaws> no envy
<shadeofgrey> gimp neeeds to get 7.04 running on macbookpro TODAY
<Jammeri> AlexC_, Checking for non power of two texture support   : failed
<xzero> jljlj
<shadeofgrey> is it as easy as installing on regular pcs yet or what
<Vastlee> I want to do an entire 250 gig drive.  When I switched from Windows I had a 250 gig drive that I now can't delete or anything.
<Samuli^> vastlee: with chown
<ALL4N> LjL: hmm..  it still says /dev/sda1 when I re-connect the drive, bah perhaps I really need to do reboot
<mistermax> hello - I'm looking for help with my ATI X1300
<doomby555> So I wonder if I could crawl by on an Nvidia 4800 or 5800
<MenZa> Vastlee: sudo chown <yourusername> <directory>
<MenZa> afair = As Far as I Recall
<doomby555> mistermax check the repositories
<sylpheedClaws> I have a 5200FX, and it works fine
<Vastlee> Ok, so for <directory> do I put sbb?  or /media?
<mistermax> the fglrx driver blackscreens I'm afraid.
<doomby555> oh
<doomby555> did you check ATI.com?
<Vastlee> I'm sorry, I'm probably not asking my question right.  I'm new, and apologize.
<MenZa> Vastlee: depends which directory you want to take ownership of
<ISaBuntu> i have to say that ubunto is pretty neat. it installed on my Dell Inspiron 6400 without any hustle and everything's working except the wireless. pretty amazing
<sylpheedClaws> ATI.co for an NVidia? err...
<sylpheedClaws> *.com
<MenZa> Vastlee: Don't apologise--we were all new at one point or another :)
<Vastlee> I want to take ownership of the entire drive.
<ALL4N> Vastlee: you need to get your mount options right
<mistermax> I wasn't actually in a hurry to upgrade to 7.10 but the ATI driver totalled my x n eft so I upgraded
<AlexC_> ISaBuntu: It's ubuntu < u instead of an o
<sylpheedClaws> !ndiswrapper | ISaBntu
<ALL4N> Vastlee: is your drive ntfs?
<ubotu> ISaBntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ISaBuntu> Alex: there you see, i'm new to it ;) I've been working with FreeBSD upto now (servers mainly)
<ISaBuntu> but for the desktop, this rocks
<Vastlee> When I do Places - Computer it lists 3 things.  Home, Filesystem, and Disk.  The Disk is what I want to take ownership of.
<AlexC_> ISaBuntu: sure does
<Vastlee> Yes All4n it is.
<sylpheedClaws> ISaBuntu: NDisWrapper an get your wireless working
<Vastlee> It was my disk from when I switched over from windows.
<jsizzle> I just compiled a custom kernel, and my madwifi drivers are complaining I'm using wireless extensions v17 instead of v22 that it wants, how can I update my wireless extensions?
<Jowi> hi all. does anyone know if mplayer package is compiled with fontconfig enabled?
<sylpheedClaws> it's a Linux wireless tools that turns Windows drivers into Linux drivers
<ISaBuntu> syl: i'll try that after some other hints first
<sylpheedClaws> :)
<ALL4N> Vastlee: not sure if you are using Feisty and whether feisty has ntfs write support at this point
<ISaBuntu> ah windows drivers.. neeh :)
<sylpheedClaws> it takes a .inf file
<ISaBuntu> hmm
<AlexC_> how can I mount a separate ext3 partition that my user has write/read access to?
<ISaBuntu> ok noted
<Vastlee> I am using Feisty.
<jsizzle> AlexC_: in fstab specify the user option for the partition
<Vastlee> When I try to delete a file I can't because I don't have ownership of the file.
<ALL4N> Vastlee: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<AlexC_> jsizzle: could you explain more? I've never played around with the fstab file much
<shadeofgrey> can someone please takje a minute and tell me how hard feisty is to install on macbookpro's?
<ISaBuntu> vastlee: chmod / chown?
<sylpheedClaws> shadeofgrey: not too hard
<Vastlee> I will try, thanks
<deejay> Is there anyone who can recommend any MP3 players? I'm used to use Windows with Winamp :)
<sylpheedClaws> there was something in MacAddict about it
<sylpheedClaws> before they became Mac|Life
<ISaBuntu> deejay: xmms
<jsizzle> ubotu fstab | alexc_
<ubotu> alexc_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<l33tn00b> deejay: Audacious
<shadeofgrey> sylpheedClaws, do i still have to create the partitions and install grub by hand?
<mr_dd> deejay, try musikCube - http://musikCube.com
<AlexC_> deejay: Audacious
<deejay> Hmm okay :)
<sylpheedClaws> yes, an Ubuntu tutorial in a Mac magazine
<sylpheedClaws> shadeofgry: it's done automatically
<unimatrix9> beep-mediaplayer supports winamp classic skins
<cotton> can I see which hd ubuntu is installed on, the slave or master drive. From a terminal
<jsizzle> anyone know how to update wireless extensions in feisty?
<deejay> Gonna try Audacious first :)
<sylpheedClaws> as for audio editing, Audacity is worth a shot
<unimatrix9> lots of choice eh?  :P
<lc_> in what packet i can find headers GTK ?
<sylpheedClaws> not to be confused with Audacious, which is playback only
<VJun> anyone know how to make other partition to be writeable ?
<jsizzle> lc_: gtk?????-dev
<jsizzle> lc_: apt-cache search gtk | grep dev
<AlexC_> jsizzle: /dev/sdb1	/media/web-dev	ext3	defaults,errors=remount-ro,user 0 1 still does not work
<deejay> Hmm does Audacious not suppport network directories? :|
<Vastlee> "/media/dis...EVERB.ISO" cannot be deleted because it is on a read-only disk.
<unimatrix9> Audacious , is that the xmms fork?
<Vastlee> I tried sudo chown vastlee /media/disk/* but it just gave me a bunch of read only errors.
<unimatrix9> looks like it...
<sylpheedClaws> yes it is
<LjL> !compile > lc_    (lc_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AlexC_> deejay: you could try Rthymbox? I used to be a small-winamp type player person, but I've fallen in love with Rtyhmbox now :P
<unimatrix9> i see
<sylpheedClaws> unimatrix9: it's the xmms/beep/X11amp work
<sylpheedClaws> *fork
<FocusRite> Hi
<sylpheedClaws> gaah
<FocusRite> Does anyone use LVM ?
<deejay> AlexC_ yeah well, hmm all i need is it to support having a playlist and able to play mp3 coded music
<ALL4N> Vastlee: did you try using the ntfs-3g thing?
<unimatrix9> is it better , then beep-mediaplayer, or just different?
<sylpheedClaws> better
<unimatrix9> hmmm...
<sylpheedClaws> I still use xmms...
<sylpheedClaws> xmms and Exaile
<sylpheedClaws> Exaile is 1337
<jsizzle> ubotu !Partitions | alexc_
<ubotu> alexc_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<timmi> i want .m3u datatypes to open with xmms not with totem player, does somebody know how to do this?
<sylpheedClaws> !info exaile
<ubotu> exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<jsizzle> ubotu !DiskMounter | alexc_
<ubotu> alexc_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<LjL> !default > timmi    (timmi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<AlexC_> jsizzle: I've been through them all, it keeps taking me around in circles
<unimatrix9> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Laney> np: Arcade Fire - Wake Up
<shinygerbil> amarok is the win. but then, I'm a KDE user
<Vastlee> Well... I went into [Applications - System Tools - NTFS-Configuration Tool]  but enable write support for internal devices is grey'ed out and enable write support for external devices is already checked.
<unimatrix9> amarok is nice yes thats true
<Vastlee> There wasn't anything else I could do.
<sylpheedClaws> listening to NIN myself... The Good Soldier
<tatters> anyone tried ext3cow on feisty?
<Vastlee> When I go to the properties of the disk and look at the "permissions" tab it tells me that the owner is root and that I am not the owner and so I can't change the permissions.
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<tatters> Vastlee: is this drive NTFS?
<MenZa> !hi
<deejay> AlexC_, would it be difficult to make Rytmbox be able to play mp3? It tells me it doesnt support it :)
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Vastlee> Yes Tatters it is.
<rmd_> is there a kde prog for converting video formats?
<AlexC_> deejay: just double click on an MP3 player, or open a mp3 file in anything other than rthymbox - and it will download the codecs
<sylpheedClaws> deejay: install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<dinochopins> how to setup sources.list to my local cdrom.... as I have install ubuntu server from cd but when I update/install packages... they all go to archive.ubunt.com, though the packages already in the cdrom
<ffm> I need to easily share my new Canon iP6700D printer on a network. It is currently connected to my Fiesty box and I have no idea how to make it so that my WinXP computers can use it.
<AlexC_> you can then open Rtyhmbox back up, and it will play then, deejay
<sylpheedClaws> or maybe it's just bad
<tatters> Ok here is what I did took 5 mins and can read and write to NTFS http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-read-and-writable.html
<shinygerbil> deejay: it's simple, you probably want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<unimatrix9> if you have feisty fawn...
<dinochopins> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<deejay> AlexC_, ,well rythmbox wont play tthem becaose of some mp3 encode thing, but i'll figure out out :)
<sylpheedClaws> !mp3
<Laney> np: Arcade Fire - Wake Up
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vastlee> Ok Tatters, I'll read that and try.  Thanks
<AlexC_> jsizzle: all of those guides explain how to mount windows paritions, I need to mount an EXT3 partition which my user can read/write
<sylpheedClaws> np: Tool- "Track #1" (inside joke)
<tatters> Vastlee: its V easy to follow works a treat ,ggood luck
<Gary_> hi guys, i came in here for help, when i d/l ubuntu and burnt it and tried to run it it didnt work because i didnt know that i needed to make a bootable disk
<Gary_> which i am doing now
<sylpheedClaws> just burn the ISO directly
<sylpheedClaws> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Gary_> i tried that
<Gary_> and it didnt work
<tatters> !ext3cow
<sylpheedClaws> dern bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext3cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffm> I need to easily share my new Canon iP6700D printer on a network. It is currently connected to my Fiesty box and I have no idea how to make it so that my WinXP computers can use it.
<Gary_> the reason it didnt work was because my boot order was CD/DVD drive in first
<Gary_> and HDD second
<jrib> sylpheedClaws: try !burn
<sylpheedClaws> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Vastlee> I don't know what Dapper, Edgy, or GPG is, or which one I am running
<Vastlee> Is there a way I can tell?
<jrib> !version > Vastlee (see the private message from ubotu)
<deejay> AlexC_, and i needed to install the codec :) - Well i guess i'm satisfied now, Music and Gaim, no need to use windows for now :)
<jrib> Vastlee: GPG does not belong in that list
<AlexC_> deejay: hehe cool =)
<jrib> AlexC_: you just use chmod and chwon on the files in your mounted parititon, same as usual
<sylpheedClaws> deejay: try Audacity before you make the switch for good
<jrib> AlexC_: chown even
<AlexC_> jrib: but will that take effect each bootup?
<Vastlee> Trying to follow this guide, it says I do different things depending on which one of those I'm using.  I don't even know what that is.
<AlexC_> or will I have to do chown every time I start my pc back up?
<jrib> AlexC_: yes, ext3 stores permissions
<deejay> sylpheedClaws, yeah well, it didnt wanna open a network location (on my server)
<AlexC_> jrib: cool, thats ok
<sylpheedClaws> Audacity, not Audacious
<sylpheedClaws> Audacity is an audio editor ;)
<AlexC_> jrib: so, sudo chown -R alex:alex /media/web-dev ?
<Horscht> hi
<jrib> AlexC_: sure, if you want that
<jsizzle> AlexC_: read this webpage, specifically the third post they're talkin about vfat but just change vfat to ext3 and it should work. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=352552
<deejay> sylpheedClaws,  and honestly, i dont care what i use - If it plays, its good :)
<Horscht> what's a good GUI for mencoder?
<Horscht> for gnome
<ffm> HELP! Where is /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf on Fiesty?
<solsTiCe> when i put some file on an crypted partition to the bin in nautilus, ithen ican't empty the bin with the icon at bootom right because it says bin empty !
<mayorbuttes> ffm: right there.
<mayorbuttes> ffm: That's the directory.
<ffm> mayorbuttes, oh...
<mayorbuttes> ffm: =)
<Vastlee> Tatters: I'm using Fiesty, which isn't in that list of Ubuntu versions.  Which one should I use?
<SpaceBass> solsTiCe, my guess is that which ever encryption fs you are using either moves it to the bin or deletes it instantly
<Sergo> hello
<sylpheedClaws> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<solsTiCe> SpaceBass: no. there is a Trash_something folder with the file in it
<jsizzle> brb.. rebooting
<ffm> mayorbuttes, No, its nto there.... /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf is not a valid file or directory according to gedit, nautilus, and nano
<solsTiCe>  .Trash-solstice
<jochus> is there a way to extract an RPM on a Ubuntu machine? I need a certain file in it ...
<sylpheedClaws> jochus: use Alien
<sylpheedClaws> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cow2001> is there a way to make an sshd accept connection from people who have the key AND the passphrase?
<sylpheedClaws> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<jochus> ok, gonna install it
<Sergo> how to set up my video card correctly ... cedega 3d acceleration pass faield
<doomby555> how do I install .rpm packages with the terminal?
<sylpheedClaws> Sergo: use Envy
<Sergo> what is this?
<AlexC_> doomby555: see few lines above about Alien
<jochus> but, how to extract with alien? :p
<sylpheedClaws> www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Sergo> Your graphics card does not appear to be setup correctly.
<Sergo> Please check the documentation for your Linux distribution
<Sergo> and your graphics card drivers to ensure proper installation.
<ffm> mayorbuttes, No, its nto there.... /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf is not a valid file or directory according to gedit, nautilus, and nano
<AlexC_> !paste | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<asherZ> hi
<sylpheedClaws> Sergo: use Envy with the URL I mentioned
<AlexC_> jochus: you conver the rpm to a .deb package
<AlexC_> s/cover/convert
<jochus> yes, and then?
<sylpheedClaws> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html is Envy
<jochus> how to unpack the .deb file?
<AlexC_> jochus: simple double click on the .deb file
<AlexC_> and it will install
<dountby> heyho
<AlexC_> hi
<jochus> AlexC: I don't want to install it, I need a file in that RPM
<Sergo> ok thanks
<jochus> so I need to extract it ...
<AlexC_> jochus: oh I see,
<coldfire> french?
<dountby> how do i find an additional ide-drive after i plugged it into the computer?
<dountby> any ideas?
<ffm> mayorbuttes, No, its nto there.... /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf is not a valid file or directory according to gedit, nautilus, and nano
<jochus> AlexC_: so you have an idea how to extract it? With dpkg or alien?
<unimatrix9> dountby : open terminal
<Sergo> sylpheedClaws the envy pack request me to insert Ubuntu 7.04 CD
<Sergo> to do this?
<sylpheedClaws> yes
<dountby> unimatrix9: ok ...
<Sergo> ok
<shedman> does anyone know anything about configuring dual monitor?
<LjL> !dualhead > shedman    (shedman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sylpheedClaws> use xinerama
<sylpheedClaws> ?
<unimatrix9> dountby : type fdisk to see disk info ( be carefull )
<dountby> unimatrix9: problem is: i dont know / cant find the device-name
<Vastlee> I am trying to take ownership of an entire disk.  Currently it is set to read ownly and the owner shows root.  How do I do this please?  When I try to do a sudo chown on the disk it tells me I can't because it is a read only file system.
<Horscht> Hi, I am looking for a linux alternative to VirtualDub
<sylpheedClaws> Horscht: use Kino
<shedman> I followed a guide on ubuntuforms to configure xinerama but only one monitor will come on
<unimatrix9> dountby :ide?
<Horscht> will try that one, sylpheedClaws
<ffm> Help!  /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf is not a valid file or dir, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP refrers to it. WHere is it on fiesty??????
<joiningtheherd> if the disk is mounted read only, and was mounted by root, then you must unmount it and remount it as the user who will own it.
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; type mount ( to see whats mounted right now )
<dountby> unimatrix9: its an ide-drive plugged into an old raid-controller
<LjL> !equivalents > Horscht    (Horscht, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Vastlee> Thank you Joining, could you tell me how I unmount and remount a drive?
<dountby> unimatrix9: so it could also be sdX or something
<RomanK> hi all
<bulmer> Vastlee: is your accout member of the admin group?
* jrcdude slaps DBO around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles jrcdude with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 180
<Vastlee> Yes
<RomanK> does anyone know if there's a "live-cd"-image for usb-sticks?
<Vastlee> I'm the only account/user on this machine.
<joiningtheherd> umount -l devicename/mountpoint
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; what does mount tell you?
<bulmer> Vastlee then get on as root
<dountby> unimatrix9: mount only shows hda (my cdrom), hdb (forst ide - thats not it), sda (thats my sata-disk)
<darkstar> does wine not have a gui?
<joiningtheherd> where device name is a node like /dev/hda1
<kazol> what's a good electronic CAD program for linux?
<bulmer> Vastlee and learn to prefix your responses with a nick so it wont be missed
<Vastlee> bulmer: Understood, thanks.
<nyahbinghi> hey, I compiled a new kernel, how can I access restricted-manager now?
<mc44> RomanK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<dountby> unimatrix9: probably ubuntu didnt recognize the controller?
<Sergo> i think i use ATI video card
<Sergo> or Nvidia..
<Sergo> :)
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; it could be, but check dmesg and look at the data see if something has shown up there...
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: bash: unmount: command not found
<nyahbinghi> try umount
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; dont paste it here....:)
<Vastlee> nyahbinghi: Thanks, will try
<bulmer> kazol thats too generic cad...um you can get a spice like simulator
<Guest11549> fiery_cleric no!! pandora does not work more outside of US!!!
<darkstar> anybody know how to use wine?
<StoneNote> ffm Also set which TCP port that the printer system will accept connections on. In Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) and Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) add this line under the Network Options part of the file (somewhere around line 420), or in Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper) add the following line to /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf: <-- since you're not in dapper, I'd add it to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf like it says
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: you're going to have to run it as root.  Try: sudo umount -l devicename
<dountby> unimatrix9: http://pastebin.ca/472321
<Guest11549> no!! pandora does not work more outside of US!!!
<l33tn00b> can anyone tell me if feisty contains 3d accelerated drivers for an intel 915 express?
<sylpheedClaws> yes it does
<sylpheedClaws> intel support is built in to X
<Gary_> hey all, i have a quick question
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: Woot, ok I made progress.  The device is now umounted!
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: Ok now I should remount it?
<dountby> unimatrix9: the drive that im talking of has 2gb size and is  raiserfs formatted
<l33tn00b> sylpheedClaws: thanks
<nyahbinghi> does someone with just some knowledge could help me about my ati drivers?
<sid32> I need help over writting my applications.menu
<sid32> I lost all my applications list
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: How do I go about remounting it with myself as the new owner?
<unimatrix9> ok
<Sergo> sylpheedClaws it's seems my video card is not ATI or Nvidia..
<Gary_> i made a Bootable DVD and restarted my computer, the DR-DOS thing all loaded up and it said recognixed USB and other stuff like that and it then brought me to a normal command prompt line, what is the next step?
<Sergo> the video is "Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"
<Gary_> i navigated to D:/ and i dont know how to load the ISO actually
<rrdd> http://seif.hopto.org/screenshots/2007-04-03-003744_1280x1024_scrot.png
<shriphani> guys cant one mount external harddrives in feisty ?
<rrdd> test!
<drK_avNgr> Ahoy, anyone know of any simple video editing programs?
<Sergo> sylpheedClaws ??
<drK_avNgr> Not Kino.
<Sergo> what to do
<jrib> Gary_: did you burn the .iso to the disc as data or did you burn the image?
<ffm> StoneNote, thanks
<sid32> any help getting my applications back? Its completely empty
<bulmer> shriphani: external? how is it powered? what interface does it have to connect to your desktop pc?
<sid32> alt f2 alacate doesnt work
<shriphani> bulmer, usb
<Gary_> i burnt the the iso as data first then i realised after getting help that i needed to make it bootable which i did
<StoneNote> ffm, yw.
<Vastlee> Can someone tell me how I mount a drive?
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; i would guess its sdb , but it does not show up like you said
<Gary_> so i got a fresh disc made it bootable and then burnt the iso onto that
<darkstar> Daeron, sorry, i picked a random person and you were it. do you by chance know where i can find instructions on how to use wine?
<jrib> Gary_: what do you mean "made it bootable"?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: try to mount it as your user
<bulmer> shriphani: usb drives are normally auto detected
<ffm> StoneNote, but, now, after adding the printer in xp, i get a test page error when I try to print.
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: I don't know how sir.
<Gary_> in Nero, i made a Bootable DVD
<shriphani> bulmer, not here.......
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; you where talking its an raid controller, is it turned on in bios?
<bimberi_> !wine | darkstar
<ubotu> darkstar: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shriphani> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stammi> fsck told me: *** FILESYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *** \n 19980/7946240 files (8.5% non-contigious), 6947733/15874228 blocks
<bulmer> shriphani: external? how is it powered? <--- you have not answered this
<Sergo> :(
<stammi> does that mean it found ad locks?
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; i see that your disks also have lots of partitions...
<stammi> bad blocks
<joiningtheherd> mount -t filesystem devicename mountpoint.  where filesystem is the filesystem on the drive, device name is the '/dev' node, and mount point is where it will join the tree
<ffm> StoneNote, but, now, after adding the printer in xp, i get a test page error when I try to print.
<jrib> Gary_: ok, do you have a .iso for the cd or for the dvd?
<Hamm_laptop> I'm reading a book trying to learn more about the terminal...   It says that using  "rmdir -rf <directory name>"      will remove a directory and all contents....but when i type that into my ubuntu terminal I get an error..  Can anyone help explain this\?
<ffm> How can I tell if I am x86 or x64?
<StoneNote> ffm, you did your restart?
<StoneNote> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  might I suggest a thorough reading of 'man mount' ?
<rajkosto> rm -rf will removes the dir !
<Gary_> i am not sure but i burn the ISO i d/l from the site onto a bootable DVD
<ffm> StoneNote, Yes.
<shriphani> bulmer, i am new to this stuff...... what do you mean by how is this powered
<dountby> unimatrix9: the raid-controller was just plugged in, because i hade no ide-port free
<rajkosto> give me ubuntu!
<Sergo> is there any driver to support my Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller in linux?
<StoneNote> ffm, and you added the line to hosts on your windows machine?
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: so an example might be: mount-t NTFS /dev/sdb1 /media/disk2   <---- Does that look right?
<dountby> unimatrix9: at first i saw the bios-screen of the controller,
<ZombieCross> Sergo, 915resolution is what you're looking for I believe.
<jrib> Gary_: that's not correct.  You need to "burn image".  It's probably easier if you just follow the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#head-8718146d5b4304ebd1c8234826440128ae10518c .  And I don't know if burning the cd iso onto a dvd will work right or not
<bulmer> shriphani: how do you expect an external device to get its power, batteries? solar cells? etc...
<dountby> unimatrix9: but the computer hang
<ffm> StoneNote, no, I used the ipaddress.
<Hamm_laptop> hamm@hamm-laptop:~/Desktop/tower of nix/closet/spells$ rmdir -rf "fire proof box"
<Hamm_laptop> rmdir: invalid option -- r
<Hamm_laptop> Try `rmdir --help' for more information.
<dountby> unimatrix9: then i used another pci-port for the controller
<sid32> help?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: yes, but ntfs not NTFS linux is always CaSe sensitive
<shriphani> bulmer, none of the kind
<ffm> StoneNote, do i need xp to authenticate? how can I make the printer useable by all?
<Sergo> ZombieCross don't understan
<Vastlee> Phew, thanks
<Sergo> d
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; i dont know what you need the disk for, but you would be better off to get an ide-to-usb , external drive case, and put the disk into that..then it would be an external usb drive
<Sergo> can you give me  an url
<jrib> Gary_: and if the size of the file is about 700mb then you have the cd iso
<rajkosto> UBUNTU SERVAR
<Gary_> right i do have that
<bulmer> shriphani: then perhaps its not powered enuff with juice from usb port, you may need an external power source
<StoneNote> ffm, I don't know.  I don't have a windows machine looking at a printer on a linux box.
<dountby> unimatrix9: and the machine boots again, but im not sure, if the bios of the controller is really turned on
<ffm> StoneNote, Thanks anyway.
<joiningtheherd> rajkosto: please don't yell
<shriphani> bulmer, it is what unimatrix9 described
<ZombieCross> Sergo: By support, do you mean you need a resolution better than 1024x768?
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; doing to much changing is for sure going to mess up the system
<Gary_> but how does the site instructions differ from what i did? will it still bring me to the DR-BOOT thing?
<bulmer> shriphani: i did not pay attention to what he said or she said
<Sergo> ZombieCross: nope, i need 3D acceleration
<ZombieCross> Hmm.
<ZombieCross> I don't know about 3D acceleration for it.
<Sergo> i found on intel.com an driver for linux for
<tuskernini> how do i read a HLP file?
<shriphani> <unimatrix9> dountby  ; i dont know what you need the disk for, but you would be better off to get an ide-to-usb , external drive case, and put the disk into that..then it would be an external usb drive
<Sergo> -)
<dountby> unimatrix9: that sounds good, but i have no time. the meaning of that all is to check the drive for errors
<jrib> Gary_: no, DOS has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Sergo> hope it's works
* ffm is away. (Doing work)
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: I forgot to mention that the mount point needs to exist before you manualy mount to it.  'mkdir /media/disk2'
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: Ahh, ok will try that now
<sid32> I got a complete empty applicatoins list
<sid32> need help getting them back
<sid32> anyone?
<dountby> unimatrix9: the disk is an pqi flashdrive for an small itx industrial computer and it seems to make trouble
<Nitrobass24> Anyone know if Beryl can be installed on a computer that has integrated intel video? All the instructions i find are using Nvidia
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; then the wise thing is to unplug all other ide disks and use an live cd for testing the drive...and connect the ide drive to what you have in the pc!
<dountby> unimatrix9: so i took it home to check it on the weekend
<LjL> jrib: err, not sure that's exact. i don't really know (just heard), but apparently the standard for booting CDs would involve emulating the booting from a floppy, using a DOS variant. and apparently other people came here in the past complaining their Ubuntu CD would dump them to a DOS prompt.
<ZombieCross> Sergo: Try this--run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<bulmer> Vastlee fyi, you can mount it to any existing directory, if current dir has data on it, it will be hidden
<ZombieCross> And choose the i810 driver for your card.
<dountby> unimatrix9: thats a good point  - i could try knoppix
<ZombieCross> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-97317.html
<Gary_> ok i will follow the instructions you gave me there jrib
<jrib> LjL: erm ok :)
<ZombieCross> Look down for a post by tokyovigilante I think is the nick.
<dountby> unimatrix9: but probably you have an idea how to fix the "fisrst" problem - may i tell you?
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; you could use knoppix, or ubuntu , as it does live cd too, i think there are linux distros for testing deeper too...
<tuskernini> How can I read a WINDOWS .HLP file in ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> install chm reader
<unimatrix9> use synaptic
<Nitrobass24> Anyone know if Beryl can be installed on a computer that has integrated intel video? All the instructions i find are using Nvidia
<tuskernini> unimatrix9: i think chm does not support .hlp files.. i read it on the forums
<Gary_> jrib these instructions are a lot easier to understand
<Horscht> sylpheedClaws, importing avi files into kino seems to take quite a long time
<joiningtheherd> Nitro: Beryl works well with most Intel GFX accelerators
<rajkosto> i are not have ubuntuuu !
<tuskernini> unimatrix9: only html help files .chm
<sid32> no?
<jrib> Gary_: great
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; becuase the drive does not show up, there is not much we can do
<Nitrobass24> ok i have installed beryl but i cannot seem to get the splash screen to come up
<joiningtheherd> Nirto: it's really a matter of getting AIGLX or XGL running, and beryl will slip over top nicely
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: I mounted it, but it said I do not have permission to view the contents under d2 (which is what I named the folder)
<Nitrobass24> ok
<sid32> no body else lost their applications list before?
<Nitrobass24> thankyou
<dountby> unimatrix9: the reason i think the drive could be broken is i have a little os installed and suddenly tere occure segmentation faults when i try to start normal programs like vi or less
<Sergo> where can i past
<SlimG> When a device (USB wireless G) doesn't show up in the lspci list, can I safely conclude that there's no connection between the device and the computer? (that the device might be broken/cable is defect/USB port is damaged etc. etc.)
<vox754> latest stable ndiswrapper is 1.43, get it from source
<dountby> unimatrix9: the i reboot and everything is ok again
<Gary_> ok so jrib talk be thru what happens after this burn?
<dountby> unimatrix9: do you think this could be a drive-error?
<jrib> Gary_: just reboot with the cd in your drive
<kazol> how do I insert buttons into the OpenOffice toolbar?
<Gary_> is that all ? ok
<jrib> Gary_: as long as your computer is set to boot from the cd drive first, yes
<Gary_> it was always set as boot from cd first
<Gary_> lol
<dountby> unimatrix9: is it possible that raiser corrects itself at boot-time and i dont see a message of it in messages?
<Vastlee> Please tell me I didn't just make 200 gigs worth of data useless...
<joiningtheherd> Vastlee:  run mount with no options to check to make sure the disk is mounted where you think it is.  then if it is run 'ls -l /media' to see who owns it and the permissions
<automat> well, i'm not sure if this is the right place to ask (i'd just consult evolution help, but it doesn't work in feisty), but does anyone know if it's possible to set separate inboxes for each evolution account.  i'm sure it's simple, but i can't find it anywhere.
<sid32> anyone?
<Gary_> when i get a better grasp of Ubuntu, i will probably look back and laugh at this when i figure out what i did wron
<Gary_> lol
<unimatrix9> tuskernini - read here about the help files ( i hope it helps you ) http://www.herdsoft.com/linux/themen/hlp_to_chm.html
<Gary_> now i have a few queries about GNOME
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: It says /dev/sdb1 on /media/d2 type ntfs (rw)
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  I assure you the data are still there.  We just need to get the drive working
<Gary_> i understand you can have sticky notes and such on your desktop
<Sergo> where can i past large text?
<mc44> !paste | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shriphani> bulmer, can you tell me how to list info about an external hd...... like its filesystem and so on ?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: good , not what are the permissions?
<Sergo> thanks
<aidan> Gary_: Accessories -> Tomboy Notes
<Nag> Sergo,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Nag> yeah, already said that
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: not-> now
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; paste bin dmesg output
<bulmer> shriphani: man df and man du
<Gary_> and what about things like Windows integretion
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: dr-x------ 1 root root 53248 2007-04-28 09:59 d2
<Vastlee> Whatever that means
<shriphani> bulmer, btw if this helps.......... i this external hd worked on edgy
<aidan> Gary_: ubuntu can read and write to windows formatted partitions, what else do you want?
<sid32> I need help on over writting my applications.menu
<sid32> I keep getting permission denied
<Gary_> and getting programs like Windows Live Messenger and yahoo Messenger and Paltalk for Linux?
<Sergo> i want to try to install driver for my video card, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19280/ (here is aditional information on packet)
<Sergo> will work this on ubuntu? :\
<cfm76> hello everyone
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: so we se that the drive is owned by root, and has no permissins for anyone else
<unimatrix9> Gary_ all you want...
<unimatrix9> :P
<Gary_> ?
<bimberi> SlimG: usb devices don't show up in 'lspci'.  try 'lsusb'
<aidan> Gary_: you're going to start annoying people if you want to sit in here and ask questions that have been answered in a million different places on the internet
<bulmer> shriphani: but sometimes maybe the usb driver didnt have enuff juice for the port? i am not 100% sure..you follow?
<mc44> Sergo: which video card?
<cfm76> Im fairly new to linux, I am using apt-get.  Is there a way to get a list of my installed applications?
<Vastlee> joiningtheheard: Ok, how do I add myself on with permission to see/edit it?
<Gary_> but thats what this channel is for isnt it?
<Kurt|kr> hi
<bulmer> cfm76: dpkg -l
<Gary_> helping people
<Sergo> mc44: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<aidan> Gary_: almost all the programs you use on windows have ubuntu equivalents.
<aidan> Gary_: Yes, it's for helping people
<cfm76> bulmer, thanks a bunch
<shriphani> bulmer, i do
<Gary_> oh
<aidan> Gary_: you're not asking for help
<shriphani> bulmer, would it aid if i rebooted ?
<dinochopins> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bulmer> shriphani: so make sure it has enuff power to it
<Gary_> thats great to hear, all i wanted to know was how to get access to my MSN Messenger and Yahoo messenger on Ubuntu
<shriphani> bulmer, i have googled on how to supply power to it
<bulmer> shriphani: you can try..
<slim> there is a progam calle daMSN
<aidan> Gary_: There's half a dozen clients that you could use, I use Gaim for both
<bimberi> Gary_: yes it's for helping people, but it's always good for helper to see that someone has had a bit of a try at helping themselves first :)
<mc44> Sergo: your driver should already be installed
<slim> aMSN*
<shriphani> okie brb
<unimatrix9> cfm76 use synaptic to get an list of installed programs, it gives you an clearer view
<peepsalot> Gary_, use a program called gaim, now known ad pidgin
<vox754> !gaim | Gary_
<ubotu> Gary_: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Nag> does anybody know if mplayer can deal with playlists?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  if nothing on the drive must be blocked from other users (ie public data) you can just try 'sudo chmod -R g+rw /media/d2' 'sudo chmod -R a+rw /media/d2'
<slim> yes mplayer can
<dountby> unimatrix9:  http://pastebin.ca/472348, but THIS is not the system that boots from the disk im talking of.
<Nag> it loads them, but i don't know how to visualize the playlist or goto a different song etc.
<unimatrix9> yes mplayer can play playlists
<Sergo> mc44: yes, but it is installed not properly, the 3d accleretation that cedega want to pass were faield
<Nag> yes, i know it can play them, but ...
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; reading it...
<Horscht> it's Pidgin, not gaim
<dountby> unimatrix9: as i said - i took the drive from work to check it
<Sergo> ?
<vox754> !pidgin
<linuxor> Hi, my ubuntu7.04 doesn't reconize my nokia n70, i've also used kmobiletools, how do I solve it ?? please>
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<slim> does any1 know a good channel for novice pogrammers?
<Sergo> and i can run the games
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: those are two separate commands. The idea is to just get you read permissions at least
<Sergo> can't
<wepeel> hi all. ok, I just installed 7.04 on a friend's computer and he's been e-mailing me about a network connection problem. Basically, the network failed to connect after a reboot. Unchecking and then checking the radio button for a wired connection under the network icon failed to work, but "dhclient eth0" did work. He can now type that in when he has problems...but what's the fix to stop this from happenning in the first place?
<Sergo> all the time didn't know what the problem
<ZombieCross> Blargh the lack of a rolling release bugs me.
<vox754> slim, #ubuntu-programming has interesting discussions... sometimes
<mrmonday> I followed this guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419709
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: Understood, running them now.  But I think it's telling me I can't do it cause after each thing it's saying "Read-only file system"
<slim> ok thanx alot
<peepsalot> !raid > peepsalot
<mrmonday> >	but I can't connect to my network
<eternal_p> good morning all...I am wondering if anyone knows of an application like Google Desktop Sidebar for ubuntu?
<Sergo> mc44: maybe the driver is already instaled , maybe it;s not configured yet properly?
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: Couldn't change the permissions of "d2" because it is on a read-only disk
<Sergo> to support 3d-acceleration ?
<Sergo> in xorg.conf?
<weswh-work> I am trying to make sure that I am running ktorrent 2.1.4, when I click 'about ktorrent', it just says 2.1 (running Feisty). I downloaded the 2.1.4 .deb for Feistyt from the KTorrent site, and when I installed it, it said it was downgrading, and the update manager popped up and said it had a more recent version of ktorrent
<mc44> Sergo: I have never used intel so I dont know sorry.
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: the output of mount belies that it is read/write -- the (rw)  at the end of the appropriate mount line
<weswh-work> yet, I can't even tell which version is in the ubuntu repo, aside from "2.1" - any ideas?
<hashbangfoo> anyone tried out Ingo Molnar's scheduler patch on their Feisty install?
<eternal_p> pfelicity: I can't seem to PM you...
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: No idea what you mean.  I ran both of those commands you told me but nothing has changed.  It keeps acting like the disk is Read only
<|ericsson|> eternal_p: to prevent spam
<SpaceBass> I'm just playing with feisty on the desktop for the first time seriously.... I've been using server for quite a while...I'm not used to all this GUI goodness!
<bimberi> weswh-work: 'apt-cache policy ktorrent'
<eternal_p>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<eternal_p>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<sid32> how do I find appliations.menu for one user from root?
<eternal_p> lnice
<pfelicity> eternal_p: you have to register first. - There aren't many widget-like desktop interfaces that I have found to be much use, but you may check adesklets or gdesklets
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: run 'mount | grep  sdb' and post the entire output. please ... it is possible that the drive is mounted twice
<eternal_p> pfelicty: I've tried that, but I cannot find a multi-feed desktop based RSS ticker :(
<Rprp> 
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: mount | grep sdb
<Vastlee> Whoops, one sec
<flyingyellowpig> hi
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: /dev/sdb1 on /media/d2 type ntfs (rw)
<Vastlee> That was the entire output
<pfelicity> eternal_P: I'm not sure, I haven't seen one of those myself, sorry
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: good you see how it says (rw) at the end?
<Vastlee> I do
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; took some time reading it..
<void_> does anyone know how to install mesaGLUT (i have tried freeGlut)
<eternal_p> pfelicity: no worries, thanks
<findeton> hi
<joiningtheherd> is there an entry for this disk in /etc/fstab?
<flyingyellowpig>  #ubuntu
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: But I don't know what it means or how to change it so that I can see the contents and what not.
<eternal_p> pfelicity: I find one called gnusticker, but after I compile it, I get a very odd error
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; fdisk /dev/sdb1  , what does it give?
<RYUTAZA> Hi all
<flyingyellowpig> I would like to know which is better Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<flyingyellowpig> I am a noob on Linux
<bimberi> !better
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bimberi> hm
<Micieri> Ok this is really starting to piss me off.. ---
<Micieri> -_-
<weswh-work> flyingyellowpig: what about Xubuntu? :P
<bimberi> ah ha
<bimberi> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<findeton> i i just upgraded to feisty, and the problem is that i have an ati radeon 9250 and my fglrx drivers don't appear to work (i can't start Xorg, the error is "No devices found"), but i've been able to start xorg when i substitute Driver "fglrx" with Driver "ati". What can i do to make fglrx work? I've been reading tutorials on the forums and so on but no one has worked
<GrueTamer> flyingyellowpig: well, lets see
<flyingyellowpig> sorry i am just trying to install one of them on my laptop
<gary_nz> hello all
<gary_nz> this is garyagain
<pfelicity> eternal_p: seems like your not the only one (looking at ubuntu forums)
<gary_nz> i have installed ubuntu
<gary_nz> and its flippin fantastic
<GrueTamer> cool :)
<Micieri> I've using 5 CD's, and 2 DVD's now.. Ubuntu is -not- installing
<nonlinear> can anyone help me with boot probs?
<gary_nz> i went to the install thing and i didnt know what its exactly for
<dountby> unimatrix9: Unable to open /dev/sdb1
<gary_nz> but now its stuck
<vox754> flyingyellowpig, go for Ubuntu
<Micieri> I have boot problems nonlinear
<GrueTamer> flyingyellowpig: if you want speed, xubuntu is nice, if you want a windows like interface only, kubuntu is nice, but ubuntu is in the middle and has gnome, which is MY favorite desktop environment
<sid32> can anyone send my their applications menu file?
<gary_nz> and it wont quit the application
<GrueTamer> i recommend ubuntu to start
<flyingyellowpig> I have a HP Omnibook XE4100
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: What does it mean?  The rw means readable & writable right?
<sid32> I crashed and lost it all
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<GrueTamer> flyingyellowpig: if your specs are good you can prolly go for any of them
<Micieri> re-writable
<dountby> unimatrix9: i tried already all sda-h and hda-h drives
<dinochopins> how can I set my packages sources back to my cd again ?
<wepeel> how do I set a command to run at startup? Especially if it requires root access and I do't want to enter in a password?
<GrueTamer> but if theyre not, then rule out kubuntu and use either ubuntu or xubuntu
<xxtreme> can someone help me setup fetchmail?with a gmail account?
<mrmonday> no one know what I can do?
<eternal_p> wepeel: system, prefrenses, sessions
<dinochopins> as... everytime I install the base package.. it goes to Internet ?
<Hamm_laptop> if I edit a file with   "less"   in terminal....how do i exit that program?
<gary_nz> can anyone tell me why the install thing is frozen please
<gary_nz> it wont quit
<gary_nz> when i select quit
<wepeel> eternal_p: so in the startup programs, can I run terminal commands?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  correct, read only is  (ro)  if this disk has an entry in fstab that entry may be worded such that the effective permission is read only
<gary_nz> it just stays there
<gary_nz> doing nothing
<eternal_p> gary_nz: the ubuntu installation?
<bulmer> wepeel look into using /etc/init.d/Kxx
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; i dont think i can further help, try to ask again, maybe there is some other who will know...( i am lost here , in this problem )
<findeton> i i just upgraded to feisty, and the problem is that i have an ati radeon 9250 and my fglrx drivers don't appear to work (i can't start Xorg, the error is "No devices found"), but i've been able to start xorg when i substitute Driver "fglrx" with Driver "ati". What can i do to make fglrx work? I've been reading tutorials on the forums and so on but no one has worked
<eternal_p> wepeel: that is now I do my keyring fix for network-manager
<gary_nz> no, ubuntu has loaded
<findeton> !
<bulmer> wepeel look into using /etc/init.d/Sxx    S for start, K for kill
<gary_nz> the install thing on the desktop i mean
<flyingyellowpig> so i just i want to know if it will run well,I am using Ubuntu in a very old desktop pc and it is work better then Microsoft
<eternal_p> gary_nz: what kind of gfx card do you have?
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: Again you're talking over my level of technical competency.  Either way, what would be the next step to making this capable of being read and edited?
<vox754> !forums | flyingyellowpig search the forums for your hardware, chances are that you'll find information about how it works with Ubuntu
<ubotu> flyingyellowpig search the forums for your hardware, chances are that you'll find information about how it works with Ubuntu: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Micieri> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dinochopins> i check on my sources.list, and find "deb cdrom :...."
<gary_nz> nVidia Go 6600
<weswh-work> bimberi: So looking at this Ktorrent install, it says version: 2.1-0ubuntu2, that would seem to me to be less than 2.1.4 - but why would the system think it's a downgrade?
<dinochopins> then I have my cdrom mounted on /media/cdrom0
<Micieri> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SlimG> When a device (USB wireless G) doesn't show up in the lspci list, can I safely conclude that there's no connection between the device and the computer? (that the device might be broken/cable is defect/USB port is damaged etc. etc.)
<pfelicity> eternal_p: have you tried Liferea?
<dountby> unimatrix9: thank you anyway. i try plugging everything out and using a bootcd.
<eternal_p> gary_nz: same card as mine, i'm not too sure then why the live CD is crapping out on oyu
<flyingyellowpig> and i am willing to get ride of Microsoft
<dountby> bye
<eternal_p> pfelicity: it is a seperate program,no/
<eternal_p> ?
<void^> SlimG: lsusb for usb devices
<dinochopins> but Ubuntu doesn't install from my cdrom .. what's wrong ?
<wepeel> eternal_p: so there I'd be able to enter dhclient eth0 as a startup command?
<Hamm_laptop> can anyone redirect me to a room where i can ask  Terminal related questions?"
<etioso> salve
<gary_nz> it went up to the parition thing and asked me how much i wanted to partition
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: well, ntfs write capability has historically been touch under linux.  read capability is just a matter of mount permissions
<unimatrix9> dountby  ; if you cant solve a problem , try to go around it ....
<gary_nz> and before i went forward
<gary_nz> i wanted to quit
<etioso> ho ho bisogno di un aiuto, chi me lo pu dare?
<wepeel> bulmer: Sorry, I don't wuite understand...make a file calle Sxx and then put my commands in it?
<gary_nz> but now its stuck
<eternal_p> wepeel: yup, but why would you want to? why not use network manager or wcid?
<pfelicity> eternal_p: oh, it said desktop, hmm
<SlimG> thanks void^ !
<wepeel> eternal_p: network manager isn't working. See my post waaaay up there. Basically connection isn't on after reboot
<eternal_p> gary_nz: if it did not make the partition changes, you should be able to reboot and start over, but no warranty there :)
<eternal_p> wepeel:a lot of people get that, I would try wicd before doing manual commands
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  I would google for 'linux mount ntfs partition' it comes up with some pretty nice tutorials, and how-to's as well as good explanations of how this idea works
<wepeel> eternal_p: and unchecking and rechecking the radio button under the network icon doesn't work
<eternal_p> wepeel: network-manager only started working for me recently, for some random reason
<wepeel> eternal_p: wicd?
<gybbo> f
<vox754> Hamm_laptop, it is better if you just ask your question, you won't find a dedicated channel for every specific thing, look here maybe http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: Ok.  But before I unmounted this drive I could at least see the files.  I couldn't delete them, but I could see them.  Now I can't even see them.  The data is there because when you had me run those 2 commands it was attempting to preform actions on all of the files.  Yet, I still cannot see them.
<Muxec> Hi.
<eternal_p> wepeel: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Muxec> What about Ubuntu Home Server? What do you want to see on it?
<bulmer> wepeel  yeah thats the idea, you put it in a script and put them in /etc/init.d/Sxx   go see whats there now
<flyingyellowpig> The Hardware:
<flyingyellowpig>  Processor: 1,13 oder 1,2GHz Intel Celeron
<flyingyellowpig>  Chipset: VIA
<flyingyellowpig>  Graphiccard: Via Twister (Savage)
<flyingyellowpig>  Network: VIA 10/100MBit (VIA VT6102 Rhine-II)
<flyingyellowpig>  Sound: VIA (VIA VT82C686)
<flyingyellowpig>  Memory: SDRAM PC133 (SODIMM) 128-1024MB
<flyingyellowpig>  Harddisk: 30GB EIDE UDMA100 (HDA)
<flyingyellowpig>  Floppy: 3,5" 1,44MB (FD0)
<flyingyellowpig>  optical Drive: DVD oder DVD/CDRW Combo (HDC)
<vox754> !ops
<flyingyellowpig>  Ports: 1xCOM, 1xLPT, 2xUSB, 1xPS/2
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<flyingyellowpig>  Modem: 56k V90 (VIA VT 8501 MVP4)
<flyingyellowpig>  PCMCIA: o2 micro
<flyingyellowpig>  Touchpad: Synaptics
<flyingyellowpig>  Display: 14" 1024x786
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eternal_p> wepeel: I would be using his program if it supported pptp, that is the only thing that keeps me with network-manager
<flyingyellowpig>  And as wireless network i use 3Com(r) OfficeConnect(r) Wireless 11g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %flyingyellowpig!*@*]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> bah
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: 'sudo ls -al /media/d2' will get you a list of your files
<hellcattrav> hello
<vox754> jrib, no need to ban
<wepeel> bulmer: nothing's in there now...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %flyingyellowpig!*@*]  by jrib
<LjL> it wasn't a ban
<mandy> hey guys , does anyone knows why everything works fine under recovery mode (beryl , gnome , sound , ...) while my screen freezes with my radeon driver using beryl and gnome doesnt start untill i kill esd on normal mode... plz help me
<gary_nz> ok, i am back, that frozen install thing went away, i logged off and logged back in again
<gary_nz> auto logged in
<jrib> vox754: it was a mute, and my client lagged :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<hellcattrav> hey why do i have to retype my WEP key everytime I log in or restart my computer?
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: Yeah, but I can't see them.   Much less edit or delete them.
<wepeel> eternal_p: Ok, I'm going to quick fix this with a startup command, then when I get a chance to get to the actual box I'll try wicd. Thanks!
<gary_nz> so can someone explain what exactly does that install thing on the desktop do?
<eternal_p> wepeel: no problem and with sessions, you don't need a sudo as it runs those commands as root any ways
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: could you write to ntfs under edgy?
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: I don't know what Edgy is.
<sy135> hey leutz
<eternal_p> gary_nz: that actually installs ubuntu, when it boots off the cd, it is only a 'live cd' or one time OS running in memory
<wepeel> eternal_p: excellent
<Muxec> Are you interested in Ubuntu Home Server Edition? ;)
<unimatrix9> gary_nz - that installs ubuntu unto the hard disk ( you really dont know? )
<sy135> how to turn off swap?
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: I am new to Linux & Ubuntu.
<eternal_p> sy135: why would you want to turn off swap?
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : welcome
<gary_nz> no, i really did not know
<gary_nz> lol
<unimatrix9> hehe
<mandy> hey guys , does anyone knows why everything works fine under recovery mode (beryl , gnome , sound , ...) while my screen freezes with my radeon driver using beryl and gnome doesnt start untill i kill esd on normal mode... plz help me
<insom> good morning
<gary_nz> so once i remove the disk it will boot into windows
<Vastlee> unimatrix9:  Thanks, it's been fairly pleasant, if I could just get my other drive to show up.
<sy135> eternal_p i've got 1gb of ram an don't want to use swap sometimes, because if it is once used my laptop is still slow after closing some programms
<luca> hi everyone
<gary_nz> and until i have the disk in the drive it wont take me to this "demo" of ubuntu correct?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  you said this drive worked well under Edgy a few lines back -- I'm a gentoo user, and so am just getting used to ubuntu terminology myself-- but the older kernel should have had only read-only support for ntfs
<unimatrix9> mandy : why not turn off desktop effects ?
<demon_spork> WHen I install Ubuntu on a SATA hard disk on my comp, it just simply fails to boot
<insom> mandy perhaps recovery mode uses a different version beryl and esd?
<luca> does anyone know if there is a way to set up a search engine other than google as firefox default?
<insom> unimatrix9 maybe she likes wobbly windows
<hellcattrav> hey all, is there anyway to not entire my WEP key, and the nvidia restricted drivers each time after i turn my computer on?
<wepeel> how can I tell what users are currently logged into my machine (via ssh?)
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: I don't even know what Edgy is.
<eternal_p> sy135: the OS handles it, and only uses swap when it needs to, I have 1 gig as well, just let ubuntu manage the memory, it will do a better job than you (no offence) however, as far as I know, the only way to get rid of swap is to rebuild your partition table without /swap
<jrib> wepeel: w
<void^> sy135: toy with /proc/sys/vm/swappiness to make it swap only if absolutely necessary
<insom> luca check firefox website
<wepeel> ah, or top
<unimatrix9> not if it freezes the system, right?
<void^> sy135: use /etc/sysctl.conf to make changes permament
<wepeel> thankks jrib
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: I'm assuming it is an older version of Ubuntu, but I don't know.  This fiesty is the first version I've ever tried.
<insom> unimatrix9 valid point but it works in recovery mode
<sy135> htop says i've got 300mb of ram used
<gary_nz> will it be ok to use only 30GB of the HD?
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : what drive would you like to get acces to?
<sy135> and 150mb of swap
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  do you have an X server running?
<mandy> insom : How can I check this ?
<eternal_p> sy135: I only have 33mb of swap used, i wonder what yo uhave running
<wepeel> does ubuntu have unix style messaging built in?
<unimatrix9> gary_nz , 30 gig is fine
<wepeel> i.e. if someone's ssh'ed into my machine, can I messae them
<insom> mandy I'm not sure
<Vastlee> unimatrix9: I have a drive sdb1 with about 200 gigs of data on it that is ntfs partitioned.  I'm trying to get it mounted with permission to read/write.  When I converted from windows this was a seperate drive and I could see the files but not delete/edit them.  I came in here seeking help and someone helped me unmount it and remount it, but now I can't see any of the files.
<sy135> eternal_p i used a virtual mashine
<Vastlee> joiningtheherdL No, I don't even know what X server is.
<eternal_p> sy135: makes sense, I would still leave it..any differences you see will be snake oil I suspect, and when your system needs that extra ram, it is going to choke itself
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: No, I don't even know what X server is.
<X-User>   ?
<chenchen> Anyone here encounter frequent crash Java issues in Ubuntu?
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  do you have a GUI (graphical desktop)?
<xite> how do i add windows entry to grub? ive windows on hdb5
<unimatrix9> Vastlee ; i dont know if its wise to write to the drive with ubuntu , can some one tell us if ntfs is fully supported yet?
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: Yeah, Ubuntu
<sy135> okay thanks for your opinion eternal_p
<insom> mandy check private message
<eternal_p> sy135: np
<vox754> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eternal_p> xite: it should have added it automatically when you install
<sy135> cu all
<xite> eternal_p, it didnt...or why wud i ask??
* Muxec is asking about Home Servers once again.
<eternal_p> xita: vista or XP?
<Vastlee> unimatrix9: I would be willing to convert the data over to ext3 if that is possible.  As long as I could mount the drive with SAMBA and read it from my other windows machine.
<unimatrix9> gary_nz  : then i think you need to install the ntfs-3g driver too ( after finishing install of ubuntu ) if thats what you want
<joiningtheherd> vastlee:  write(delete) is experimentally supported in kernels above 2.6.20 the read/execute permissions are determined by /etc/fstab and the mount directory
<eternal_p> xita: I believe there is more youhave to do with vista & grub than XP and grub
<jrib> wepeel: use wall or write
<gary_nz> darn, im pretty sure i only had 50GB remaining >.< bit too late now since its resizing, i'll just have  to remove some programs from windows i guess
<xmtgx> join #ubuntu-sa/
<mandy> insom : Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<wepeel> jrib: thanks
<Vastlee> joiningtheherd: *sigh*  I don't even know what that means.  All I want to do is mount this drive and be able to use the data on it.
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : the wiser idea would maybe be to format an part of the drive as fat32 ( unless the files are bigger then 4Gig...)
<Muxec> iLeave
<Vastlee> unimatrix9: An idea I might consider if I didn't already have 200 gigs of info that I really didn't want to lose.
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : and use that part as the space for exchanging files
<insom> mandy evil
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : i get your point..
<Vastlee> unimatrix9:  Actually...
<hamlet> A
<EhPrettyEasy> How can I have dual boot with XP and Ubuntu?
<vox754> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<joiningtheherd> vastlee: and read up on how these things work a bit under linux -- try the man pages, and reading docs and FAQs
<Vastlee> unimatrix9:  I might be able to get rid of some old stuff and have room on my sba1 drive to copy everything over.
<Micieri> If anyone can be arsed enough, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597440#post2597440
<killerbunny> How do i add items to the mouse2 menu on the desktop ?
<mandy> insom , it says i cant get private message
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : the reading is not the problem , from linux you can read the drive
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : the writing though is not wise using ubuntu...to ntfs disk
<Vastlee> unimatrix9:  The whole problem from the get go has been the permissions.  I could read them fine but not delete/change them.
<unimatrix9> right
<unimatrix9> :)
<Vastlee> unimatrix9:  I do see your point and in the long run it might be beneficial to go ahead and change over to ext3.
<nomin> this month's issue of maximumpc says linux is now easier than ever and the time to use it is now:  http://www.maximumpc.com/this_month
<EhPrettyEasy> unimatrix9: If I install Ubuntu, is the dual boot option already in it?
<nomin> they picked ubuntu in their example
<unimatrix9> yes
<EhPrettyEasy> I got the CD for Feisty
<Vastlee> unimatrix9: Is there a tool/utility that would convert the data/drive over to ext3 without formating it?
<aidan> I don't see Opera in any of the repositories? How do I install opera with apt (rather than dpkg)
<wepeel> nomin: I agree. I've been tring linux installations for many, many years. Ubuntu is the first one I got running satisfactorily and I then made the switch from windows permanently
<unimatrix9> first try feisty and make sure it works to you liking..
<insom^> mandy did you register? are you able to send/receive messages now?
<Micieri> EASIER THAN EVER?
<Micieri> YEAH MAYBE IF YOU CAN GET ONTO IT
<Micieri> -_________-
<unimatrix9> if so ( first install xp ) then ubuntu and its setup for you...
<LjL> !caps | Micieri
<ubotu> Micieri: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vox754> Micieri, that is correct!
<aidan> I just made the permanent switch to ubuntu too.
<mandy> insom^ : im working on it right , i still cant receive private messages , sorry im really new to all these things
<Micieri> I made my second HD Ubuntu dedicated..
<aidan> It takes some getting used to, and I'm tempted  to switch back every now and again. I have to remind myself that I spend a lot of time getting things working on XP too.
<insom^> mandy no worries
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : no tool , not that i know off, keep it ntfs, and work out an solution ...in an other way
<wepeel> Micieri: what kind of problems have you been having?
<nomin> wepeel: I use both mandriva and ubuntu.  I think ubuntu handles updates much easier but sometimes things won't work on ubuntu when on mandriva I install something and it just works.  But the latest version of ubuntu may be much better now.
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597440#post2597440
<Micieri> Those kind of problems
<insom^> mandy, join #insomnia
<xite> how do i add windows entry to grub? ive windows on hdb5
<void^> Micieri: next time it stalls take a look at 'dmesg'. are you confident your hd didn't simply break down, anyways?
<cotton> Hey, When I type, it lags, how can I fix this
<gary_nz> ok i have a small question, my HD partitioning is still at 0%
<Micieri> I'm pretty darn confident
<unimatrix9> gary_nz it takes a while when big ...
<cotton> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dave_is_sexy> should usr/lib be 2.5gb? xubuntu minimalist install
<Vastlee> unimatrix9:  Been trying to do so for about 3 hours now.  :(  It's actually getting worse.  When I first setup Ubuntu it set that drive up as media/disk and I could see all the files.  Since being in here I've unmounted it and remounted it, now I can't see the data at all.
<Micieri> void^ - It stalls in the text installer thing
<gary_nz> but its only 30GB i allocated
<void^> Micieri: there's virtual consoles, alt+f2 etc.
<Micieri> eh?
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : maybe you need to take an rest before you proceed...any way here an read for you https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/ch10s03.html
<PikkewynSA> hi people
<nomin> the only thing I haven't been able to do well on linux is running games made to only run on windows.  Cedega doesn't work with everything and wine is the same.
<vox754> unimatrix9, I haven't tried Feisty CD, but are you sure there is a way to do dual boot from it, I mean don't you have to resize and partition first. You may be giving the wrong impression to new users if you are not careful with what you say.
* Micieri is a first time Linux user..
<Vastlee> Thanks for trying to help.  The effort is appreciated, regardless of the result.
<HOT> how do i enable directx 10?
<encoded> <3 slim
<eternal_p> HOT: on ubuntu..you download and install Vista :)
<seanieb64> Hi people
<wepeel> Micieri: that's your problem, you haven't had enough time to be frustrated with linux yet. It's like, I dunno, karma, or something
<davidisk1> guys, why there is not mysql5.1 on ubuntu feisty?
<seanieb64> Here to help out with support
<Micieri> .
<LjL> vox754: uh?! dual boot is set up automatically, and the Ubuntu installer, if it detects a Windows partition filling the drive, asks you if you want to shrink it down and make space for the Ubuntu partition.
<unimatrix9> vox754 : what makes you say so, did i give the wrong impression , then please correct
<wepeel> Micieri: you haven't tried installing on another HD by andy chance have you?
<Micieri> When it works fine for 3 days, and decides to not work, then I get frustrated
<Micieri> No I haven't
<shriphani> bulmer, it didnt work
<mrmonday> is anyone here using an rt61 wireless chipset on feisty? If so, can you say how you did it please!
<Micieri> I only have 2..
<Hamm_laptop> can anyone direct me towards a channel where i can ask   Terminal related questions?
<HOT> ubuntu wont make me coffee, how do i enable direct coffee composition?
<mc44> Hamm_laptop: you can ask here... :)
<seanieb64> terminal's pretty straight forward
<unimatrix9> HOT , use the expresso button
<unimatrix9> :)
<Vastlee> Question: If a disk is set as: Read-only file system, how do you change it over to RW?
<jrib> Vastlee: depends on the filesystem
<wepeel> Micieri: yeah, that is frustrating. System halts are particularly annoying.  Sounds like the disk cylinders are all screwed up. Does your xp HD work?
<LjL> Vastlee: mount /dev/whatever -o remount=rw
<Vastlee> jrib: ntsc
<shriphani> has anyone had issues with external hd in feisty please ?
<vox754> LjL, unimatrix9 thanks both, I have't used the CD yet. I'm just stating that we should we extra careful when telling people to install ubuntu, I've met a guy who lost his entire Win XP and school work because he installed like that.
<sc0tch> Has anyone been able to get wpa_supplicant working with the included madwifi drivers on Edgy? I get 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out after assoc attemps.
<LjL> oh, my disks are all PAL :P
<Vastlee> LjL: Thanks, will try that
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Vastlee (see the private message from ubotu)
<Micieri> wepeel - Yes, that's what makes it more frustrating, that one works fine
<LjL> vox754: i guess he left the "Wipe the entire drive" option selected instead of the "Shrink existing partitions blah blah".
<graveson1> how can i configure grub?
<LjL> !grub > graveson1    (graveson1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<spyke01> hey guys anyone know how to get the titlebar back on objects, restart didnt fix it
<PikkewynSA> guys what do i use to rip dvd to divx on feisty
<davidisko> guys, why there is not mysql5.1 on ubuntu feisty?
<shriphani> erm anyone ?
<unimatrix9> vox754 : as i said , first use the livecd and be sure it works as you would like it too, then you couls consider ...
<wepeel> Micieri: do you have a disk partitioning program set up on XP?
<graveson1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unimatrix9> oh well...
<davidisko> is there anyone using mysql5.1 on feisty?
<PikkewynSA> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Micieri> No wepeel, but when I installed Ubuntu on the second HD, I formatted it
<Micieri> Plus XP can't seem to find the other HD..
<Micieri> It finds it when I search for new hardware
<vox754> Vastlee, okay, time for a private help, go here #vocx
<unimatrix9> Vastlee : there are lots of tips about ubuntu here..https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<Micieri> but My Computer doesn't see it
<wepeel> Micieri: right, I wanted to find out if a disk partitioner could see the other HD and reformat it. That's worked for me in the past
<Micieri> The text-based installer formatted it too..
<wepeel> Micieri: Something like partition magic
<LjL> vox754, #ubuntu-classroom is a good place (when it's not taken) for in-depth help
<tattoodjay> anyone able to give tips on using 4 wallpapers on the beryl 3d cube
<roadfish> How can I startup firestarter without a password? I added firestarter to /etc/sudoers. But when I "sudo firestarter" then I get "Xlib: connection refused by server ... No protocol specified". What am I doing wrong?
<Micieri> But even if I want to use the whole HD for Ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> LjL , is ubuntu class room stil open?
<spyke01> anyone know how to restore the titlebars to windows, i also no longer havfe a window border section on the theme gui
<user01> is there a way to automatically do you /msg NickServ IDENTIFY command in xchat so i dont have to keep reentering it everytime?
<Vastlee> jrib: OMG... I've been in here for 3 hours trying to do what you just told me to do that took literally 43 seconds
<AlbertoP> user01, Server password :-)
<LjL> unimatrix9, it's always open. sometimes there are sessions, in which case it should not be used as a help channel of course
<wepeel> Micieri: yep. Other than that, I think the only way you're going to solve your problem is to get a different HD. That's just a guess though
<Vastlee> jrib:  All I had to do was unmount it and run the ntfs config tool.
<Micieri> Bah..
<vox754> Vastlee, success! see, no problemo!
<gary_nz> its still at 0%
<AlbertoP> user01, no sorry, Nickserv password, in the config tab of the IRC server
<rubydo> Hi, quick question on keyboard prefs - in Win, when I press Alt, I can flick through menu items, e.g in Firefox - what do I change to make Ubuntu work that way?
<gary_nz> resizing of partition
<Micieri> alt+tab?
<Vastlee> LOL... would have been nice to accomplish that 3 hours ago, but hey nothing good in life comes easy right...
<The_Belgain> hi there - a quick question: what's the best way to run ubuntu and windows XP simultaneously on the same machine (i.e. using virtualization)?
<AlbertoP> user01, just put the nick password there and set the right nick
<vox754> LjL, thanks for the advice, but I prefer to use a private channel, since we tend to go off topic sometimes
<user01> AlbertoP: what is the server password for?
<The_Belgain> afaik, there's KVM, VMware, Xen, ... what are the pros and cons?
<rubydo> Micieri: I mean to select File / Edit etc (menu bar)
<AlbertoP> user01, for servers which require a password to connect to
<LjL> rubydo, i think pressing Alt + the hotkey for the menu you want will work. try Alt+F in Firefox
<arron> when i run a remote desktop via ssh, how can i keep it in a window on the pc im logging in with?
<spyke01> nm launching matacity as root fixed it
<xTra> Hello, does Dell Latitude D820 fully support Ubuntu? Thanks.
<vox754> Vastlee, it is actually easy, you just need to try to understand what you are doing... read all you can
<graveson1> how can i configure grub?
<gary_nz> uhh guys, i dont know how long a partition of the drive shud take but its been about 20 minutes and nothing has really happened, its still showing as at 0%
<wepeel> Micieri: hey, one more option. have you tried another linux distro?
<unimatrix9> The_Belgain, depends on your usage, vmware is very good and easy
<vox754> xTra, cheack the forums for your hardware ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> graveson1, *what* do you want to "configure"? i gave you hotwos.
<variant> gary_nz: did you have to resize the partitions or move any existing ones?
<Vastlee> The good news is that the knowledge can now tree out.  The next guy I see asking the same question I can give him the quick answer.
<Micieri> Yeah..
<wepeel> Micieri: try installing debian. If it has the same problem, it's very likely the disk
<user01> AlbertoP: ok lets see if it works now . . .
<wepeel> Micieri: and?
<Micieri> I tried Knoppix.. but that doesn't use a HD
<rubydo> LjL: That works, thanks! Must be possible to have Alt just select the first option straight away as in Windows though?
<wepeel> Micieri: I mean one that acutally installs on the HD
<LjL> rubydo: not sure
<Micieri> No then :P
<Arvid> how do I install ruby 1.8.4, and make it my default ruby-version
<wepeel> Micieri: hehe, try that. See what happens
<The_Belgain> unimatrix9: this is machine used as a headless server box (it's currently linux-only, but i'll need windows xp installed for streaming video to an xbox 360 unfortunately)
<gary_nz> all it said was that the drive needs to be partitioned and i used Guided and set it at 30GB
<Micieri> Ok.
<unimatrix9> knoppix can be installed to HD too...
<variant> Micieri: try www.slax.org. very small distro that has a click to install to disk icon
<user01> AlbertoP: ok looks ok now
<vox754> Micieri, with Knoppix try to find out which drivers it is using
<AlbertoP> user01, :)
<variant> Micieri: download the standard one.. 190MB as the installer is not in the ohter ones afaik
<graveson1> LjL: sorry i missed it . i installed grub to the 1st disk ( windows MBR) and for the 1st boot i was able to choose between windows and linux. i booted into windows and thereafter nothing work.i then reinstalled and i did not get the option to write to the MBR, i managed to restore my windows disk but grub only has the linux disk configured(sorry for the long story)
<The_Belgain> so it doesn't need to do anything particularly clever, but performance needs to be good on both OSes, as it'll be doing on-the-fly transcoding in XP
<unimatrix9> The_Belgian vmware server , its free download...check it out...
<wepeel> Once, to get Debian installed on an old machine, I "had to" install mandrake then debian over it. Weird, but it worked
<mark_wo> snes9x doesn't run at full speed here, it did once but never again, any idea what that might be? i got amd64 and feisty
<Vastlee> Question Please: When I move something to the trash in Ubuntu it doesn't increase the free space.  How do I actually delete something?
<wepeel> Vastlee: right click ont he trash icon in the lower right
<Memories> hello everyone
<user01> does anyone else have issues where video playback doesnt work with beryl?
<Memories> im facing major problems with my internet connection
<roadfish> I added firestarter to sudoers. But "gksudo" says "No protocol specified ... cannot open display". Why won't gksudo start firestarter?
<Memories> im lagging like hell
<The_Belgain> and VMware Server will work for this?  i've currently got feisty installed on the machine can i just install VMware server from their site and use the XP image under it?
<Memories> even though my ping time reply to the host is lower than 0.100 ms
<|ericsson|> Have you moo'ed today?
<hylje> roadfish: do you have X?
<Memories> could anyone help out?!
<vox754> Vastlee, empty the thrash, or do "rm <file>"
<wepeel> Memories: has everything worked fine on this install before?
<Memories> yes
<B123> Hey, I tried to use k9dvd, but whenever i do it crashes. Is there any other program that could backup select parts of DVD's to ISO's? Please help
<Memories> wepeel yes everything worked out perfectly
<wepeel> Memories: does it happen in all protocols (http, ftp etc)?
<Malachi> Is there a guide for getting my wireless keyboard working with Ubuntu? The mouse works fine.
<LjL> graveson1, try "sudo upgrade-grub"
<Vastlee> vox754: This is odd... I right click on something huge, a couple gigs, and do move to trash.  The free space doesn't change, even after I right click on the trash bin and click empty trash.
<LjL> graveson1: then see if your /boot/grub/menu.lst file lists Windows
<Memories> wepeel: i just tried msn,http so far.. and i just tried connectiing to irc (after 15 min of trials) it connected
<wepeel> Memories: how are you connected?
<Memories> wepeel, using ICS to an xp os
<Memories> using kerio light (not the default window's ics)
<vox754> Vastlee, maybe refresh nautilus... I've heard this one before.The simple solution is to reboot, and you'll see the freed space.
<graveson1> LjL : command not found ?
<unimatrix9> The_Belgian : find an how to install vmware server ubuntu in google, i was looking into it to see if there is an solution to stream from linux to the xbox, but did not find any yet..
<wepeel> Memories: have you tried resetting your hardware connection o the server?
<Vastlee> vox754:  Thanks, I'll try.
<Memories> wepeel, i disabled and enabled it again with no luck
<LjL> graveson1: err sorry, *update*-grub
<wepeel> Memories: how is the xp machine doing?
<Memories> wepeel: xp is connected perfectly to the net
<rubydo> Hi - Totem Movie Player often shows a black screen - codecs etc are OK because video shows if I move the window around and maximize / minimize a few times - any ideas how to make it more stable?
<B123> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<wepeel> has XP been updated resently?
<B123> !Universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<fiveiron> anyone else not getting audio from the flash player after upgrading to feisty?
<wepeel> Memories: has the xp box been updated recently?
<fiveiron> all other audio works fine... just not the flash player
<Memories> wepeel : no
<unimatrix9> The_Belgian the closest i get is this article http://happybeggar.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=2
<B123> does anyone know of any dvd backup tools?
<B123> for linux
<graveson1> LjL : sorry , *update*-grub not working either
<fiveiron> B123: K3B?
<The_Belgain> unimatrix9: i've looked too, and i don't think there is a solution to stream video to an xbox 360 yet.  I'll be using TVersity on XP in the VM image - it looks like a pretty decent program and is free (as in beer).  they say they'll be working on a linux port at some point in the future
<B123> I mean, like make DVD's' into Iso
<LjL> graveson1: ... i meant the * as in bold, to correct the typo.
<wepeel> Memories: is it possible for you to connect the ubuntu box directly to the internet connection?
<LjL> graveson1: the command is  sudo update-grub 
<insom^> what's the difference between recovery mode and normal ubuntu?
<Memories> wepeel: if this helps, the cpu is always on 98 % a process called XORG takes most of its power
<unimatrix9> The_Belgian  lets hope they port it soon!
<unimatrix9> :)
<LjL> insom^: recovery mode is single user with no GUI
<Memories> wepeel , i cant.. cables are wide apart theres no instalation here except crossover cable
<wepeel> Memories: the Ubuntu cpu?
<The_Belgain> cheers for the link, but i need something that'll transcode and stream on the fly - i'm not transcoding all my video collection
<B123> K9 crashes for me
<Memories> wepeel yes
<vox754> LjL, haha, you better not use those symbols * <<.... how do you get the guillemots?
<The_Belgain> is there a big performance impact when using VMware?
<LjL> vox754: altgr+z and altgr+x, i'm not on a US layout though.
<FocusRite> does anyone use LVM here?
<The_Belgain> compared to say KVM?
<wepeel> Memories: xorg is your x windows system. There's no reason it should be taking up that much memory. But it could very well account for your problems, I suppose.
<budluva> The_Belgain: i dont think so, just dont expect to play games
<vox754> LjL, thanks
<FocusRite> the_belgian: yes, they're pretty different
<graveson1> LjL: not it is not updating, can i edit this file manually ( menu.lst)
<Memories> wepeel: my X windows system? why would it b on if im on linux ?
<The_Belgain> KVM requires a CPU with virutalization technology, whereas VMware doesn't right?
<ryks> hi
<LjL> graveson1: yeah but honestly i don't know specifically what you should add for Windows
<shivo> anyone from italy can help me? i've got an error with the GRUB....
<budluva> Memories: X Window System
<budluva> Memories: not windows
<Memories> ah
<Memories> well i only have firefox and AMSn usualy opened thts bout it
<Memories> and occasionly AMarok
<vox754> Memories, probably you have a bad driver for your card. X Window is always on in graphical environments, when you say you have no X, you usually refer to console only
<ryks> have problem with my tvtuner in ubuntu
<wepeel> Memories: xorg is showing up under the system monitor?
<roadfish> hylje: yes, I am running X and trying to startup firestarter without entering the password all the time
<Memories> wepeel yes
<wepeel> vox754: why would this happen suddenly, tho?
<ryks> enyone?
<Memories> vox754 how can i b sure of tht!
<budluva> ryks: good luck :P
<ryks> ???
<unimatrix9> The_Belgian  i dont know all the insides, but vmware server is easier to handle and setup, and xp runs more painless...( you need 512 ram at least )
<zbrown> Where is the font folder if I want to add more fonts to the system?
<ryks> hi
<wepeel> Memories: hehe, well I'm running x windows and don't have xorg running...try killing xorg to see what happens. Then reboot
<marcos> kurumin
<unimatrix9> The_Belgian   any way , got to go, good luck very one and bye bye...
<unimatrix9> :)
<ryks> have video but audio nop
<vox754> Memories, wepeel, I recall I used the "vesa" driver and everything was slow, using 100 CPU, then I used my proper "via" driver, and now it is all smooth
<vox754> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<wepeel> vox754: yah, that will happen. I think he said that he hadn't changed anything, though.
<shriphani> bulmer, if you are there...... i can manually mount it but it wont automount
<wepeel> Memories: you haven't tried to upgrade your video driver or anything recently have you?
<ryks> pllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ryks> just a word :)
<vox754> ryks, what about giving info, not just yelling!
<ryks> hehe
<shivo> i have this problem:  i had win xp on a partition a ubuntu on another one, i uninstalled ubuntu just to re-organize all the partition on my hd
<shivo> i delete the partition with ubuntu
<shivo> but now win xp doesn't start anymore
<luisgmarine> Hello I'm trying to edit my /etc/fstab, and I'm doing this for the ext3 speed tweak, I have to add a couple of options after the 'errors=remount-ro' then after that there is two numbers ' 0     1', are these parts of the 'errors' option?
<Bibagi> why i can't save file on my windows driver from linux :S ? as they are mounted.. i can access them :s
<shivo> the machine tells me: grub loading....error 17
<vox754> ryks, which card, which chipset?
<shivo> anyone can help me in pvt?
<vox754> !grub > shivo
<The_Belgain> thanks all - i'll give VMware a go then
<The_Belgain> i have another question: i'm hitting a crash in VLC and want to submit a bugreport to VLC upstream
<shivo> please!!
<ryks> aver tv go plus
<shivo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<The_Belgain> i'm not managing to get a stack trace out for the crash though
<Jammeri> does anyone know if Radeon open source drivers are capable of running Beryl?
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 7.04 computer stores 216 files containing 'acpi'in the filename. What file of them contains the compiled code of the source code file acpiconf.c?
<The_Belgain> i've installed the latest VLC from the source tarball on their site, and verified that the crash still happens on the latest version
<vox754> luisgmarine, those are something else, read the man page for "mount" or "fstab"
<Bibagi> why i can't save file on my windows driver from linux :S ? as they are mounted.. i can access them :s
<ryks> and i have a code that is reallly work bat just put in konsole evry time i m start
<X-User>  error: period size 48 is not supported by playback (64) why this ?
<ryks> sox -c 2 -sw -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/ds
<ryks> like this
<Jammeri> Bibagi, probably mounted as read-only ?
<ryks> how can i introduce this in player?
<X-User> help me
<Devyll> can anybody give me a how-to for setting up masquearading with ubuntu ?
<wepeel> well, gotta run. Bye all
<Bibagi> Jammeri  how can i correct it ?
<vikesh> Hi
<X-User> help ME
<Jammeri> Bibagi, you would have to unmount and mount them as read&write
<vox754> Bibagi, you need write access, which is possible with ntfs-3g driver. However, writing to ntfs drives is not perfect.
<vikesh> I have NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 400 card
<ryks> i mean is too nasty to put evry time this when i start the player
<vikesh> XServer keeps restarting in feisty
<vikesh> please help me
<Vastlee> Question Please: If I move data from an NTFS partitioned drive over to an ext3 drive, does it change the data?
<Bibagi> vox754 so you r suggesting me not give read n write access :S ?
<vox754> Vastlee, no
<Vastlee> vox754:  Thanks again :)
<ryks> i out of here :(
<vox754> Bibagi, no, I recommend you to move the files to another partition which can be read and written from both Windows and Linux, like a FAT32 or ext3 partition
<matt___> does berly slow down your system a lot?
<ICS_NIC> hey
<ICS_NIC> its me memories
<ICS_NIC> i had to connect from the XP host now :S
<Bibagi> vox754 some of my windows drives r in fat32 partition :S so can i give them r&w access ? :S
<vox754> Bibagi, yes
<ICS_NIC> the client (ubuntu ) dont have a connection to the net no more
<ICS_NIC> so why do u think my ICS on ubuntu(client) isnt working!
<Bibagi> vox754 thanks.. how can i do that :S ? :$ sorry i am a new user of Linux
<demon_spork> How do I uninstall GRUB and install LILO without internet access?
<mc__> has anyone got enemy territory running on amd64 with sound? I googled already and tried out several things(aoss,artdsp,etc) but still get the message that /dev/dsp is busy,and so i have no sound
<nonlinear> can anyone help me with a boot prob "ata1.oo: SET of native returned 0, expected xxxxx"
<vox754> Bibagi, I think they have read and write permissions only to root, which means you would need to use "sudo" or "gksudo" on nautilus to move files, but you may edit "/etc/fstab" to give permissions to other groups or users
<vox754> mc__, unless you really now what you are doing, I would recommend using the 32 bit distro
<edgard> my browser does not display the pages correctly can anyone helps
<mc__> vox754: well i "need" 64 bit,and im an experienced linux user
<mc__> vox754: 3d moddeling is much slower with 32 bit..
<vox754> mc__, okay, it is good to hear positive experiences
<reubs>  i lost my dvb card in an upgrade from 6.10.
<vox754> Bibagi, here #vocx
<reubs> anyone got any expericence in dvb cards
<stefg> reubs: firmware there?
<acollins> does anyone know what controls the font DPI on gnome/gtk? since last night's apt dist-upgrade in gutsy, my gnome fonts are smaller
<acollins> my kde/qt fonts are the same as they used to be
<Malachi> Is there a guide for getting my wireless keyboard working with Ubuntu? The mouse works fine.
<SubMOA> how do i register!?
<leafw> where is the gnome-timer-applet? I've installed it, but there is no bin for it!
<vox754> Malachi, usually both must work. My keyboard and mouse set works okay, no need to configure
<stefg> !register | SubMOA
<ubotu> SubMOA: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<leafw> the "Installed Files" in synaptic does not point to any binary either
<reubs> um, i don't think it needed any firmware as it worked for 6.04 & 6.10.
<Malachi> vox754: Hm. Mine doesn't.
<SubMOA> thanks stefg
<stefg> reubs: make & model?
<Hamm_laptop> where is my trash directoy located in the file system?
<Malachi> Hamm_laptop: ./Trash
<Malachi> Erm...sorry.
<Malachi> ~/.Trash
<Malachi> Hamm_Laptop: ~/.Trash
<reubs> its an  aussi model . http://www.itee.uq.edu.au/~chrisp/Linux-DVB/DVICO/
<Malachi> Hamm_Laptop: Which would be /home/<username>/.Trash
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Isn't there an automated bug reporting tool built into feisty?
<stefg> reubs: so what does  'dmesg | grep DVB' yield?
<SubMOA> stefg, holy cow that's a lot of stuff
<Lifenomad> Can I speak of Kubuntu in this IRC?
<hagabaka> is there a web feed for package changelogs?
<Malachi> Hamm_laptop: Sure.
<reubs> just a second i will open a new window, i think it might be confusing it with another card ...
<cac__> hi room
<cac__> I have a problem with my x1185 printer
<Malachi> Hamm_laptop: But before you do, I have a noobish question of my own. How do you PM? =) I've been on Linux/X-Chat for 3 years, and haven't figured that out.
<cac__> it does not work in ubuntu
<cac__> I cannot find the drivers for this printer
<Lifenomad> Can anyone explain why the Kubuntu Konqorer doesn't work?
<cac__> this is a big bug
<reubs> stefg: CORE cx88[0] : subsystem: 18ac:db10, board: DViCO FusionHDTV DVB-T Plus [card=21,autodetected] 
<Agony> OK, so here's my problem, I recently upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, and now sound does not work. Attempting to play any sound results in the error: "Could not open resource for writing."
<cac__> it comes from older versions
<SockToy> Hey there ;) Just installed Feisty server on a VIA EPIA I previously had dapper running on no problem.. .after reboot & grub I get the rather mysterious message " Int 14: CR2 c1000000 err 00000002 EIP c03f3c3e CS 00000060 flags 00010006 " and the system halts when it should be loading the kernel. Google has no hints... any dieas?
<reubs> but i have no dvb in /dev
<salsero> hi. i have problemes with truecrypt. i wanted to mount it, but i get this. message: Cannot read hidden volume header: Input/output error
<salsero> Please check the filesystem supports files larger than 2GB.
<Tom47> Lord_Maynoth_42: its under 'help' in an application window
<salsero> what can i do? u can also answer in german
<decade_> hi does anybody know where i can find the osx86 image
<ikonone> I have an issue when I try to open Desktop effects, A message pops up saying "The Composite extension is not available".  Any ideas?
<cac__> How can I use this printer lexmark x1185 in ubuntu?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no help menu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<stefg> reubs: ok, should be a message like 'registering frontend 0'...  paste your dmesg to pastebin, so i can have a look
<ikonone> I am using Gnome fyi
<SubMOA> cac__, as far as I know, lexmark is not supported practically AT ALL... if you find a way, let me know!
<sarthor> hey is a routed ip locatable?
<Malachi> Hamm_laptop: I see you're using the terminal. If you're using the gui filemanager (nautilus), you can use CTRL+H
<StoneNote> SockToy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419910
<Tom47> ikonone do you have an ati graphics card?
<ikonone> yes
<Malachi> Hamm_laptop: You're very welcome.
<StoneNote> The VIA C3 processor is not fully a 686-type processor. The server kernel will only run on a 686 or better. The workaround is to use the desktop kernel. It will work fine.
<vox754> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tom47> ikonone: ok thats why then ....
<cac__> I searched the web, there is one way, installing z600 driver makes x1185 works
<ikonone> Tom47: ok? is there a way to fix it? it worked when I first installed
<SockToy> StoneNote: Thanks ;) Really appreciate it - I have an old dapper kernel about, so presumably if I copy it over and update my grub install I'd be GTG?
<SubMOA> cac_ hmm... I have a x8350
<reubs> thanks just give me a second. thanks for the help
<ikonone> Tom47: but once I installed and removed beryl it  broke.
<stefg> reubs: i'm pretty sure you're missing a firmware-file
<Agony> OK, so here's my problem, I recently upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, and now sound does not work. Attempting to play any sound results in the error: "Could not open resource for writing."
<sarthor> yes ??? is it or is it not?
<Tom47> ikonone: the best place to discuss beryl / etc is #ubuntu-effects
<cac__> that is terrible because you cannot print in LINUX
<SubMOA> cac_ I know
<airtonix> not true
<ikonone> Tom47: well I no longer use beryl.  I was just saying that I had installed it, but then I removed it
<SockToy> Next time I will think of searching the Ubuntu forums... Just figured google would already have them indexed, more fool me
<ikonone> guess I should try there anyway
<ikonone> Tom47: ty much
<cac__> another BIG BUG to fix ubuntu staff
<StoneNote> SockToy, they suggest using the alternate cd in that forum posting
<airtonix> cac_ : i installed c ups on xubuntu and all ten of the windows machines i run could print to it by name
<reubs> ok so you want the output from the dmesg without the grep?
<SockToy> StoneNote: Yeah, if its onlky the kernel rather than some kind of binary compilation issue I'm happier just copying my old kernel across and seeing how it works, rather than waiting hours for the alt. cd to bit torrent down
<Trax> hello
<cac__> it's a lie when ubuntu people say that it recognizes 100% hardware
<SockToy> You've set me on the right path so I should be ok from now ;)
<airg> i have installed 7.04 lately and i was wondering if automatic-removal of unneeded packages was added to Synaptic or there is any way to automatically remove unneeded packages
<SubMOA> hey trax, what's happenin
<StoneNote> SockToy, you can always see if it works.
<Trax> think the better question is what isn't happening :(
<cac__> and devices
<demon_spork> How do I install Kernel Sources??
<airtonix> cac__: is that a truth of macosx or windows?
<Sergo> anyone know how to configure 3D-Acceleration for video card
<Vastlee> How do I install Cherrypy?  I'm getting an error when I'm trying to run a python script: ImportError: No module named cherrypy
<Tom47> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<demon_spork> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<orbin> cac__: ubuntu people being who?
<Vastlee> !Python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pala> i love python
<SlimeyPete> cac__: erm, when has anyone said it recognises 100% of hardware? O.o
<stefg> !nvidia | Sergo
<ubotu> Sergo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sergo> my video card is not Ati/Nvidia..
<cac__> in the forums they commonly say it recognizes almost all devices
<airtonix> cac__: wanna know how lnog it took to get my computer up and going all of it with feisty?
<stefg> Sergo: http://www.pthree.org/2007/05/01/advice-for-irc-newbies/
<demon_spork> Sergo, what is your card?
<vbabiy> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trax> anyone know how to fix X, after installing nvidia drivers that won't uninstall becuase it can't find the old kernal source? shows compiled kernal 9631 and drivers 9755
<vox754> cac__, please don't rant here. Support for devices and printers depends mostly on manufacturers
<jjlee> is libdvdcss2 &c. available from a repository again?  If so, which one?
<Sergo> demon_spork : Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<demon_spork> hmm
<MusashiX90> I just used usermod without looking further into it, and as a result, it removed me from every group I was previously in, causing me not to be able to use "sudo" and "gksudo". Is there any way I can restore those groups I was removed from?
<stefg> Trax: what did you do beforehand?
<demon_spork> !kernel-sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel-sources - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<demon_spork> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<postmodern> does ubuntu come with ppp out of the box?
<Sergo> the ubuntu has detected this driver
<vbabiy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<airtonix> cac__: and when you gt your next 2nd hand computer that has an unknown 3dcard...what website will you goto for the drivers?
<cac__> but ubuntu staff should include lexmark drivers
<Hattori> how to reload the /etc/fstab things?
<airtonix> cac__: and your dinner too?
<Hattori> without reboot
<StoneNote> cac__, we're not staff. we're just a bunch of people who use ubuntu
<airtonix> cac__: go and search for use on cups
<postmodern> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cac__> I see, I talk about them
<stefg> cac__: lexmark isn't linux-friendly... so it's lexmark, not the /ubuntu-staff/.. Call lexmark and complain
<cac__> not about you
<mistersir> anyone know how to make my sound start working again?
<decade_> irc.macspeak.net
<airtonix> cac__: cups is a unix printing service
<Trax> stefg: not entirley sure, i messed around with synaptic a bit trying to get drivers to display proper resolution through kvm and ended up running nvidia drivers after that didn't help
<Hattori> what's the package that enable SMB mount?
<decade_> server irc.macspeak.net
<Tom47> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<orbin> jjlee: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mistersir> when i try to play something in xmms it says please check that your soundcard is configured properly you have the correct output plugin selected no other program is blocking the soundcard
<mistersir> it was working fine lastnight
<mistersir> firefox also plays no sound
<stefg> Trax: how did you install the nvidia-drivers? apt-get or nvidia-installer?
<Sergo> =[
<jjlee> orbin: I thought he'd given up maintaining that repository, though?
<decade_> anybody know where i could find the osx86 project
<Trax> nvidia installer
<mistersir> decade_, apple.com
<Hattori> how to reload the /etc/fstab things without rebooting?
<mistersir> anyone know how to make my sound start working again?
<mistersir> when i try to play something in xmms it says please check that your soundcard is configured properly you have the correct output plugin selected no other program is blocking the soundcard
<kingjere> I'm trying to use sed. one part of the doc says -i means case insensitive. another says it means edit files in place. Am I missing something?
<mistersir> it was working fine lastnight
<vox754> !repeat | mistersir
<airtonix> Hattori: sudo uount -a && sudo mount -a
<ubotu> mistersir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefg> Trax: hmmm.... s NVIDIA-blabal.sh -uninstall doesn't work?
<xXSive> screencast software?  (had a link but lost it.. never had a chance to use it)
<airtonix> Hattori: sorry sudo umount -a && sudo mount -a
<Hattori> airtonix: thanks
<Tom47> Decade_ a quick google revealed http://www.osx86project.org/
<orbin> jjlee: *shrug*.  link from ubotu's !libdvdcss2 factoid.  can't comment on how recent the package actually would be.
<airtonix> Hattori: or there may be a way through using sudo /etc/init.d/fstab restart....who knows
<Hattori> airtonix: it says devices busy
<fenrig> hi
<airtonix> Hattori: yep you'll get that
<sivaji> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19298/
<fenrig> does there exist a sort of sidebar for linux
<Trax> stefg: i will try that and see i had to live boot it to get here
<Agony> OK, so here's my problem, I recently upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, and now sound does not work. Attempting to play any sound results in the error: "Could not open resource for writing."
<orbin> fenrig: gdesklets perhaps
<airg> i have installed 7.04 lately and i was wondering if automatic-removal of unneeded packages was added to Synaptic or there is any way to automatically remove unneeded packages?
<stefg> Trax: edit your xorg.conf on the installed system and replace nvidia with nv, so you have at least a working X
<Tom47> !sound > agony
<sivaji> Agony open with terminal
<fenrig> no i dont mean gdesklet or screenlet (already tried that)
<sivaji> pel help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19298/
<MusashiX90> Could anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433825
<reubs> stefg:  sorry im getting db errors when trying to use pastebin, maybe it will have to be another day. i will look into the firmware tho. thank you for your help
<KNY> hey, what's that application to edit the menus? I'm completely blanking right now
<KNY> MusashiX90, you could boot using a knoppix or similar and edit the config files, maybe
<Tom47> MusashiX90: if you boot into the recovery option that will give you a root session
<sacater> okies
<MusashiX90> Okay, thanks.
<Agony> sivaji: OK, I have a Terminal open...
<KNY> MusashiX90, be more careful in the future :) that's like running chmod -x /usr/bin/chmod
<KNY>  :)
<Micieri> I downloaded PartitionMagic, so now what? What type should I make it?
<MusashiX90> lol yea, I thought it would just add me to the group, not remove me from all others.
<nonlinear> can anyone help me with a boot prob "ata1.oo: SET of native returned 0, expected xxxxx"
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: did you get Ubuntu running?
<KNY> Micieri, ext2 or ext3
<jimenycricket> Need some adive...my brother, who is in Iraq and has no internet access, has been having issues with Windows Vista and I have convinced him to give Ubunut a try.  I'm downloading the repositories to DVD for him, but of course he'll want DVD and MP3 playback.   He has never used Linux before and I'd like to set hime up with a Automatix-type program to install those capabilities.  Any pointers?
<sivaji> some vlc or whatever u have and try to play some vedio or audio file u can see missing plugins
<jimenycricket> Ubuntu
<SockToy> StoneNote: All working! Thanks ;-P
<sivaji> Agony opne some vlc or whatever u have and try to play some vedio or audio file u can see missing plugins
<KNY> jimenycricket, Feisty will install restricted codecs automatically. Plus. Automatix is a bad idea
<jimenycricket> KNY Awesome, I was not aware that Feisty did that.  Thank you!
<Tom47> jimenycricket: if its feisty you are sending him then all he needs to do is include the medibuntu repository and the apt-get install the codecs and dvdcss
<mbdl> hello everyone! i have a question does the new 7.04 ubuntu support viacom64 unicrome graphics
<sgtmattbaker> hello I installing Feisty (command line version) from the alternate CD and I want to install X to have a minimal GUI.  I did sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg and a lot of the dependencies didnt check out.
<GrueTamer> sgtmattbaker: is icewm ok?
<Agony> sivaji: No, there's no missing plug-ins, sound doesn't work for anything, even system sound doesn't work.
<jimenycricket> Tom47, thanks!
<mbdl> can anyone help me?
<demon_spork> how do I install the ubuntu "libc development package"??????
<Trax> stefg: you still around?
<larson9999> on this machine i can use the usb joystick just fine.  but my son's account can't.  is there a group i need to add him to or something?
<sgtmattbaker> GrueTamer: i am going to install fluxbox
<stefg> Trax: yes
<Sergo> !pastebin
<Sergo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<timmi> is it possible that when i move the beryl-cube, that it zoomes out a bit more?
<Micieri> KNY - Yeah it says EXT2 recommended
<GrueTamer> sgtmattbaker: alright
<stefg> !beryl | timmi
<ubotu> timmi: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sivaji> Agony  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<usser> demon_spork: just do sudo apt-get install libc6
<Trax> stefg: where would NVIDIA-blabal.sh be located?
<KNY> Micieri, don't worry about what it is; Ubuntu can format it for you anyway
<usser> demon_spork: or just sudo apt-get libc
<GrueTamer> sgtmattbaker: i personally recommend that you install from the minimal cd, its been easier for me
<GrueTamer> but...
<Omniwolf> hey all, my question: I have feisty fawn kubutu 64bit, rosegarden doesn't show up on the adept installer, is it even available for 64 bit?
<GrueTamer> sudo apt-get update
<GrueTamer> sudo apt-get install xorg xterm gdm fluxbox menu firefox gksu synaptic
<Hamm_laptop> is there a terminal command to find out what my local ip is?  like   ipconfig in DOS
<xst> Where do I find acroread to ubuntu?
<GrueTamer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stone_> hey.how to change PATH variable( for example i want to run script which isn't situated in my current directory) ??
<LjL> Hamm_laptop: ifconfig
<GrueTamer> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<GrueTamer> that should do it
<Tom47> Hamm_laptop: ifconfig is yr friend
<Hamm_laptop> ty
<Omniwolf> yup ifconfig rox
<demon_spork> usser, that doesn
<demon_spork> 't work
<stefg> Trax... that was a med up generic name :-) the Nvidia-Installer is normally called  like NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run ... it is where you downloaded it too
<mistersir> does anyone know how to troubleshoot sound that stopped working overnight?
<usser> demon_spork: sudo apt-get install libc6 gotta work
<usser> demon_spork: what does it say
<stone_> LjL: hey.how to change PATH variable( for example i want to run script which isn't situated in my current directory) ??
<Tom47> !sound > mistersir
<demon_spork> well, that isn't what you said
<Micieri> KNY - But I been having problems getting onto Ubuntu..
<demon_spork> you just said sudo apt-get libc
<KNY> Micieri, ah, nevermind then :)
<demon_spork> I figured I needed the install part, just not hte 6 at the end :(
<usser> demon_spork: i said this earlier, before that
<mistersir> Tom47, yea, thanks.
<Micieri> D:
<ffm> My tor is runnign in daemon mode, and I cannot see what it is doign. It isnt workign!
<LjL> stone_: well you can just run the script using the full path, for starters ( sh /path/to/script). otherwise,  export PATH=$PATH:/new/path  to add a path temporarily. to make it permanent, edit .bashrc i suppose. anyway adding weird paths is not really a good idea -- if you need to use programs/scripts that are not in the repos, put them in /usr/local/bin
<demon_spork> I need the libc header files installed on my system to install the nforce drivers, can anyone tell me how to install these?
<weltall> sorry, i've a strange problem with nfs since i had upgraded to feisty. I'm currently exporting some file system (ntfs with ntfs-3g) but i can't access them from the other host i can only access / . i've also tried making a tmpfs filesystem and exporting it still the same error
<LjL> !build-essential > demon_spork    (demon_spork, see the private message from Ubotu)
<weltall> this is the line it's equal to the one of the / export but still it doesn't work: /media/hdb1 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async,no_subtree_check)
<stefg> Trax: so you do the same thing that you did  to install the driver, but add the uninstall parameter... sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg1.run --uninstall
<LjL> demon_spork: besides, nfoce is an nvidia graphics card? doesn't the normal driver work?
<Trax> stefg says: invalid option --u
<StoneNote> demon_spork, sudo apt-get install libc6-dev  or sudo apt-get install libc6-dev-amd64   depending on your system
<stone_> LjL : ok thank you.
<stefg> Trax: maybe ist's just a single -
<Agony> OK, so here's my problem, I recently upgraded from Edgy to Feisty, and now sound does not work. Attempting to play any sound results in the error: "Could not open resource for writing."
<Trax> i did it as a single it still kicks the --
<c> opiexgitu
<Omniwolf> where did the package search section go in ubuntu.com
<LjL> !medibuntu > xst    (xst, see the private message from Ubotu) there's a package here
<vicente> hi guys, I have a Notebook Acer Aspire 3620 with Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03) and de sound stoped without reason... I need a Help...
<LjL> Omniwolf: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sgtmattbaker> hello I installing Feisty (command line version) from the alternate CD and I want to install X to have a minimal GUI.  I did sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg and a lot of the dependencies didnt check out.  what do I do to install X
<vicente> I'm from Brazil...
<Omniwolf> nice
<Trax> tried as a -- as well and still same
<Tom47> !sound > Agony have you been through that stuff?
<d1c0> sound
<vicente> and I use Feisty
<d1c0> !sound
<Omniwolf> thanks LjL
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<GrueTamer> sgtmattbaker: look up in the log, i told you how to get x, fluxbox, and a some apps
<GrueTamer> it should work
<n3rdism> im hooking up my ubuntu box to a 1366x768 lcd tv, and ive set the resolutions in xorg.conf to include that mode; it still is only showing the default resolutions in preferences > screen resolution. even when i change xorg.conf to include only the one mode i need.. 1366x768. can anyone help?
<afonit> how do you do this:  system > administration > network, 'wired network' does not show up, how do you add it, I do not see a place to add this?
<misfitx7> !sound
<Trax> stefg: how do i scroll back up if --help goes past screen length?
<stefg> Trax: generally in Unix the long commands have a -- (--uninstall), the short ones have a single - (-u)
<usser> n3rdism: did u restart xserver?
<n3rdism> yes
<vicente> thanks ubotu
<n3rdism> @usser tried restarting all together
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597829 <-- Help if you can
<Trax> stefg: i seem to have gotten it :)
<usser> n3rdism: well seeing how it is not a standard resolution at all my guess is xorg just ignores thinking it may hurt your monitora
<usser> n3rdism: but thats just me
<n3rdism> im also seeing other xorg.conf's in my /etc/X11/ such as xorg.conf~ and xorg.conf~~ so i changed those too
<n3rdism> usser: ohhh, that sucks so bad
<usser> n3rdism: those are backup files
<usser> n3rdism: the only one u need is xorg.conf
<xst> LjL: Thanks
<darkstar> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<darkstar> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<darkstar> can somebody help me fix this?
<n3rdism> usser: is there anyway i can get it to accept the resolution?
<vox754> !thanks | vicente
<ubotu> vicente: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stefg> n3rdism: if it's not a predefined option during sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you will need a custopm modeline in your xorg.conf... only deleting reso's won't help
<afonit> does anyone know how to add "wired network" or "wireless connection" in the network settings dialog box?  I don't see any options in there to add it
<stefg> n3rdism: http://zaph.com/Modeline/
<xy> hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 7.04 a few days ago and a problem occured ... nautilus stopped loadibng windows config when i log
<LPhas> hi, isn't this http://hpaste.org/1714 something terribly wrong?
<xy> anyone knows hoe to fic that?
<Trax> stefg: i uninstalled  drivers and rebooted, i am still getting an X error on boot but this one is different. says: (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) No drivers available.
<IdleOne> Trax, in xorg you need to change the nvidia setting back to default if your not using nvidia
<Trax> IdleOne: can you tell me how?
<stefg> Trax: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... find the line which says: Driver "nvidia" and change that to "nv" ... then you are back on he opensource driver, have a working X and you can start over the proper way
<IdleOne> Trax, same way you changed it to nvidia when you installed the drivers
<jonah> hey guys, all my files have gone weird and no files seem to know which apps to open in anymore
<chalupah> installing 7.04, I get to "Adding Live Session User..." and then I get a black screen with a blinking cursor - anyone help me out?
<jonah> they were fine yesterday so dunno what happened
<xy> hi all, i have installed Ubuntu 7.04 a few days ago and a problem occured ... nautilus stopped loadibng windows config when i log
<teicah> userA (in gnome session) wants 2launch gedit as userB from the gnome-terminal, what is the commando?
<xy> anyone knows how to fix that?
<teicah> commando=command .. thanks
<Gaspro> !ftpd
<sethk> teicah, sudo
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<sethk> teicah, sudo with no user name means run as root, but su means set user, and su and sudo can be used with any user
<usser> Gaspro:
<n3rdism> stefg: im not sure i know all of the stuff its asking for to create a new mode
<usser> Gaspro: theres only one ftpd and its vsftpd =)
<stefg> !fixres | n3rdism
<ubotu> n3rdism: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stone_> does anyone know how to remove last line of text in the file??
<berent> when i try connecting to google talk using gaim i am getting no tls/ssl support found
<berent> when i try connecting to google talk using gaim i am getting no tls/ssl support found
<afonit> if your network card hardware is not automatically recognized, how do you add it into ubuntu?
<IdleOne> berent, think you need to install ssl support for google talk in gaim but not sure how that is done. try #gaim or the gaim website for support
<berent> join #gaim
<Trax> stefg & IdleOne: Thank you both for your help :) that has me up :)
<IdleOne> add a /
<Micieri> afonit - Get the driver from the website on another computer, and email it to yourself or something
<n3rdism> thanks for the help stefg and usser
<mario> Hi everyone!
<IdleOne> Trax, your welcome
<teicah> userA (in gnome session) wants 2launch gedit as userB from the gnome-terminal, what is the command? thanks
<Meshezabeel> When I put the mouse over the date/time it says "Click to view your appointments and tasks", how do I add appointments and tasks? When I double click on a date it tries to run the setup for the evolution mail program. What I really want to do is have my computer remind me of events a few days before they happen, is this possible?
<afonit> Micieri - ok, but how do you add it into the 'network settings' dialog, I don't see an add button in there
<Micieri> It should add itself once you installed it..
<afonit> micieri, thank you
<usser> Meshezabeel: try knotes
<Micieri> Otherwise you could check out the forums
<Trax> so i should do apt-get to update teh nvidia drivers?
<usser> Meshezabeel: if u using kubuntu
<IdleOne> teicah, the datwe/time uses evolution calendar to set tasks
<stefg> Trax: right... see !nvidia
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ffm> My tor is runnign in daemon mode, and I cannot see what it is doign. It isnt workign!
<usser> Meshezabeel: theres gotta be a similar pgm in gnome
<ffm> My tor is runnign in daemon mode, and I cannot see what it is doign. It isnt workign!
<Meshezabeel> usser: nope, using edubuntu
<nuu> !nvidia | Trax
<ubotu> Trax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ffm> Meshezabeel, please ask in #edubuntu then.
<Meshezabeel> ffm, edubuntu=ubuntu (with added educational progs)
<ModoBasico> hi! do you know how to crop a list of pictures in the same way (same sarting point, heigth and weight)?
<MrCocaine> #poland
<stefg> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<MrCocaine> #ubuntu-pl
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: but it has its own channel, why did you bother with edubunttu anyways?.. you could simply install what you want from the repos.
<stefg> MrCocaine: try /j #ubuntu-pl :-)
<compengi> !lb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrCocaine> thanks stefg, long time i wasn't on irc :)
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: oh sure, why always ask why I do things that don't pertain to my question, I have my reasons :)
<IdleOne> MrCocaine, change your nick also. this is a family channel 
<StoneNote> ffm, http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: well, seems a perfectly legitimate question if you ask me.... good luck
<egarim> exist any add on that can read(voice in english) the objects of email with thunderbird ?
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597829 <-- Help if you can D:
<ffm> StoneNote, that didnt help. Also, I cannot find the logfile.
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: ok, I work at a school and installed it as a distro in the lab, and can also give it to the students as a live cd with the progs they like, does this info help you answer my question?
<MrCocaine> IdleOne, i don't planning anything bad, this is only nick :)
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: not really.. as it still doens't make much sense.. but good luck anyways
<ph1zzle> hey all
<B123> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<GrueTamer> hi ph1zzle
<LPhas> hey, anyone could please help me with ndiswrapper?
<MrCocaine> hello phlzzle :)
<GrueTamer> hi MrCocaine, thats an interesting name you have :)
<zerokill88> anybody know the name of the java runtime enviroment for firefox?
<ffm> StoneNote, that didnt help. Also, I cannot find the logfile.
<zerokill88> the package name
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: yeah, like I said, your question did not make much sense to begin with, if there wasn't a reason for edubuntu, the distro would not exist
<ffm> !java | zerokill88
<ubotu> zerokill88: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ph1zzle> My system running 7.04 seems to be trying to do a hibernate style image restore everytime I boot although I have never used hibernate and the disk it is looking for is a swap drive, anyways, is there a way I can disable this check?
<zerokill88> thanks
<StoneNote> ffm, your tor logs would be in /var/log/tor/ but you'd need to enable logging in your /etc/tor/torrc first
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: want to go to distrowatch.org, and find how many distros "don't make sense", because they pretty much carbon copy something else?
<ffm> zerokill88, also, irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox would help wou more.
<MrCocaine> thanks GrueTamer :)
<weltall> there is someone who can help me with nfs?
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: just because you don't understand the reason, doesn't mean there isn't one
<fgdsds> I need some help ... I like to test the web cam and thi micro of the grandmothers`sistter here and I  asking if someone may help me only add me in msn rna-msn@hotmail.com only to test
<fgdsds> May someone ?
<ph1zzle> um... so does anyone know where I disable hibernate checking on boot
<ph1zzle> ?
<ph1zzle> file ?
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: sure it does.
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: if I take your suggestion with the live CD, I have to reinstall the programs into RAM everytime the computer boots the CD, now, that is pretty dumb when you can just get them all on one CD to begin wtih
<Sourf> Has someone msn  to help me ?
<shriphani> http://pastebin.ca/472477   ......... please look at that and tell me if you are thinking what i am thinking
<hdxx> Sourf: you can ask here
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: bla bla bla bla bla, are you trying to convert me o rsomething?... i dropped tihs long ago.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone know where the automated bug submission tool is supposed to b I can't find it in the applications, places or system menu
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: no, what are you on about, you are the one that started slamming my choice, it is my choice, so thanks drop it
<shriphani> does anyone feel my fstab is borked ?
<kintaro0e> hi guys...how can i install MS Communicator to my Feisty Fawn box? can i integrate it to gaim?
<Sourf> Ihdxx its because I'm in grandmothers's sister house here and she told me that the web cam of her and the midrofone aren`t working
<IndyGunFreak> Meshezabeel: you're pretty sensitive, i bet your a great teacher
<mario> !!!!!please, guys, I need some help with my graphics!!!!!
<Sourf> I hdxx its because I'm in grandmothers's sister house here and she told me that the web cam of her and the midrofone aren`t working
<Meshezabeel> IndyGunFreak: cool, glad you dropped it :)
<mario>                                                                   Help, please
<Sourf> hdxx could you ?
<ekidd> Three cheers for the Ubuntu MythTV team!
<hdxx> Sourf: can you tell me model of camera and mic
<cotton> Is f/oss good?
<KNY> cotton, yes
<Sourf> fone clone
<ixian_> hi, i'm having trouble writing to my ntfs drives.. i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions but i can't write to either of them
<cotton> !f/oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f/oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sourf> and the web cam the same
<cotton> I hate you ubotu
<Sourf> hdxx all are clone
<hdxx> Sourf: ok wait
<Sourf> only add me to taste here , I want to go home I'm so hungry :/    hdxx
<Sourf> ;(
<hdxx> where to add you? in msn?
<Sourf> hdxx yeah !
<hdxx> ust4s4@otmail.com
<hdxx> ust4s4@hotmail.com
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> does the ubuntu kernel already have the fbsplash kernel patch?
<nic_> test
<darkvador> hi
<stefg> Ace2016: ubuntu uses usplash, so probably not
<darkvador> does anybody knows how to make an external hd mount at the same location every time it's mounted
<darkvador> ?
<shriphani> darkvador, udev
<reidbp> So.. I got my ATI drivers installed, edited xorg.conf so it has fglrx, and fglrxinfo shows my x800 xt ATI...  Everything appears ok, but Beryl will not work (reverts to Metacity) and WoW+Wine crashes now (before i at least had like 8 fps)... anyone got any ideas?
<darkvador> thx shripani
<shriphani> darkvador, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/06/how-to-always-mount-removable-drives-in-the-same-place-ubuntu-6061-610/
<stefg> !beryl | reidbp
<ubotu> reidbp: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<darkvador> that's what i was looking for
<reidbp> !beryl
<shriphani> stefg, can you please look at this for me http://pastebin.ca/472477
<mario> ANYONE, can someboby help me with my games? UI know they are working but I can't see the menus, some body told me it was because I couldn't handle "opengl textures"
<darkvador> reidbp
<Micieri|AFK> If anyone knows anything about booting then feel free to PM me..
<reidbp> yep
<darkvador> i think beryl doesn't work with proprietary driver
<darkvador> at least not out of the box
<reidbp> with the one from ATI site.. or you ubdate from ?
<vox754> !nickspam > Micieri
<reidbp> update*
<darkvador> well... the proprietary one
<stefg> shriphani: nothing suspicious afaics
<darkvador> are you on feisty?
<shriphani> stefg, /dev/sdx...... shouldnt they be /dev/hdx ?
<willzzz> what's the ETA on the official pidgin in the repos?
<bluefox83> is it possible to use nfs to share a cd/dvd burner?
<reidbp> yes fiesty
<stefg> !UUID | shriphani
<ubotu> shriphani: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<darkvador> well, fglrx is the proprietary driver
<stefg> shriphani: ubuntu uses libata now, that means everything is emulated as scsi
<bluefox83> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<darkvador> it does not support aiglx
<shriphani> ahh
<darkvador> so no beryl out of the box on feisty
<reidbp> can u pm me?
<darkvador> but you can try setting it up with glx
<usser> darkvador: u can always install xgl
<callidusfox> Can someone please recommend a simple to use program to convert DVD to avi  ?
<darkvador> yes xgl
<stefg> darkvador: feisty has compiz installed, but not activated by default
<darkvador> not glx, sorry :p
<reidbp> hmm
<mario>                      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!please, please, help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i'm about to lose my mind
<reidbp> k ill google glx see what i get :)
<Sourf> thank you hdxx for your help ... thank you for trusting in me ! :D
<Sourf> thank you hdxx for your help ... thank you for trusting in me ! :D
<Kragnerac> :d
<vox754> stefg, since when, the libata, 7.10? Is this Ubuntu specific or depends on the kernel?
<Micieri> vox754 - but doesn't saying that command cause an un needed line too?
<reidbp> hmm first one says glx for nvidia and fglrx for ati...
<stefg> vox754: see the !UUID factoid link
<usser> reidbp: not glx xgl
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: are you still having issues?
<Tom47> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<reidbp> so.. ati + xgl = working games and beryl :)?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> um does anyone here know the command to launch the bug report tool
<mario> does anyone know what in the world is opengltextures?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I can create a launcher for it
<Micieri> IndyGunFreak - Yes -_-
<usser> reidbp: yep
<reidbp> alllllright!
<hdxx> reidbp: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: whats the problem now?
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597829
<Micieri> You already asked me that in PM
<Micieri> I told you, and you never replied
<hdxx> reidbp: but ati drivers sux for linux :)
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: and you didn't answer..lol
<reidbp> that blows
<Micieri> I did
<Micieri> I said about 7 lines of what was going on
<IndyGunFreak> it didn't come through..
<vox754> mario, they are ... textures... some video drivers simply don't work well, for instance some via drivers, and that's it.
<callidusfox> Can someone please recommend a simple to use program to convert DVD to avi  ?
<Micieri> Oh..
<IndyGunFreak> youu must not be registered
<Micieri> Nope I'm not
<Micieri> o.o
<bluefox83> how do i share a cd burner over an nfs network?
<mario> vox754, how can I make that work?
<usser> hdxx: thereae no alternative oss driver is damn slow
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: did you try the alternate install CD?
<bluefox83> callidusfox, don't think there is one :(
<usser> callidusfox: i use k3b, but that for kubuntu
<Micieri> IndyGunFreak - Did you read the post?
<IndyGunFreak> was just starting to.
<Micieri> I was then told to download the text version installer, so I did that, booted, and it worked fine!
<shriphani> stefg, so is this an explanation for the abscence of automount ?
<bluefox83> usser, k3b is a burning app, since when can it convert dvd to avi?
<Micieri> keep reading though
<vox754> mario, unless your driver really supports them you can't do a thing, if you are a programmer you can mess with the code, reverse engineer and create drivers yourself
<usser> bluefox83: i think since 1.0 release
<usser> bluefox83: =)
<os2mac> has anyone had any luck getting kmobile phonetools to connect to a motorola razr?
<ixian_> hi, i'm having trouble writing to my ntfs drives.. i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions but i can't write to either of them?
<mario> vox754, i'll tell you my problem: i cannot play any 3d game because I don't see the menus, do you know anything about it"
<shriphani> anyway thx a lot stefg gnite everyone
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: thats wierd, alternate installer is usually gravy
<IndyGunFreak> wonder whats causing it.
<Micieri> Same :/
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: and you're burning it slowly, correct?
<Micieri> Sorry I forgot to mention my burning info.. I burned at maximum, 40x, 2x, 1x, and 3x, all with the same result
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<vox754> mario, I have read your problem and seems your driver simply doesn't support that. You may need to compile the latest DRM module, but you need to give info about your graphics card
<Micieri> I know yeah :/
<Micieri> And the unofficial channel people were close enough to experts
<Micieri> =x
<callidusfox> usser: k3b can rip dvd to avi ?!
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: where is the unofficial channel?
<bluefox83> usser, how do i go about ripping a dvd? do i need to find out what video and audio files correspond or something?
<Micieri> channels*
<peepsalot> what is the GUI for configuring samba shares?  I think i used it before, but can't find it now
<Micieri> just random ones on some servers..
<weltall> someone can help me with nfs?
<mario> vox754, can you help me with that? my card is a nvidia nv18, and the drivers seem to be installed
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: i see
<GenNMX> peepsalot: SWAT
* usser firesup k3b
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: well, i wish i had an easy answer... doesnt make much sese.
<IndyGunFreak> sense
<erstazi> what is a good online (free) service for uploading for images?
<Micieri> :/
<erstazi> imageshack.us?
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: what type of media are you burning to
<Micieri> CD
<Micieri> I tried a DVD too
<IndyGunFreak> CDR or CDRW
<Micieri> CDR :P
<Micieri> I'm not a total numb-nut
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, hey thats not ovious to some people
<Micieri> (:P)
<peepsalot> GenNMX, samba web administration tool?  sounds like it is browser based, is there something GTK based?
<weltall> can someone help me with nfs? i get access denied for all the mounted file system (ntfs/tmpfs) except for /. http://rafb.net/p/0Ked4y26.html
<vox754> mario, I don't have that experience since I lack nvidia and my current card doesn't support 3D anyway, so my suggestion is just to browse the forums and find the trick
<GenNMX> peepsalot: Google samba+gtk
<GenNMX> peepsalot: SWAT is the official GUI by the Samba team, though.
<Micieri> I can only think it's the hard drive, but then again, why doesn't the CD boot?
<mario> vox754, so you can not play 3d games anyway"
<peepsalot> GenNMX, do I need a http server for that?
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: well, that could be any number of reasons
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: have you tried another download source/
<IndyGunFreak> like a different mirror maybe
<GenNMX> peepsalot: No, of course not. Its just local webpages stored on your computer.
<vox754> mario, I cannot even run screensavers. Who knows, maybe you are using and old driver, get a newer one?
<jordan_> Hey guys, my memory will constantly fill up to 100% before using a page swap through normal usage.  Is this normal?  7.04 w/ 2gb ram
<mario> vox754, how can i do that, because it seems i have the latest driver?
<peepsalot> GenNMX, ok i'll try that first
<GenNMX> peepsalot: Webpages are files, you can store and open webpages on your computer. You just need a httpd (http server as you call it) to show the files to the outside world.
<fdoving> jordan_: how do you check this?
* usser hmm seems like k3b rip dvd option is only a mockup,
<peepsalot> GenNMX, but you need server side scripting to make them do anything useful
<Micieri> IndyGunFreak - Are you implying that Ubuntu is providing faulty downloads o.o?
<jordan_> fdoving: the little resource applet
<vox754> jordan_, yes, Linux uses as much memory as possible which is a good thing
<Kim^J> Hey all! Need help with installing VMware, get this: http://pastebin.ca/472489
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: no.. not at all.
<IndyGunFreak> just try downloading from a different mirror.
<Micieri> Anyway I don't see why that would be a problem.. no one else has seemed to of had this problem before
<jordan_> vox754 but then why is it using 100% after a while with 0 user programs running
<Micieri> Oh right I know what you mean, and yes
<Micieri> I tried 2 UK ones
<GenNMX> peepsalot: SWAT uses client-side scripting -- Javascript, CGI, etc.
<stefg> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: well, iv'e had installs freeze halfway through on my laptop plenty of times, but the Alt. install CD always worked fine
<Fosters> have anyone installed steam & hl2 to ubuntudoes it work
<Tracnar> 1
<peepsalot> CGI is server side AFAIK
<Tracnar> 1
<vox754> mario, I tell you, I don't know since I haven't messed with nvidia, but browse the forums
<Tracnar> 1
<FocusRite> anyone here use LVM ?
<Tracnar> 1
<fdoving> jordan_: i'm not familiar with that (i use kubuntu), if you have the universe repository enabled, you can install the 'htop' package. it's a terminal application, but it's very good for memory and resource things.
<Kim^J> Thansk stefg
<Tracnar> 1
<Tracnar> 1
<Micieri> the alt CD crashes.. the normal install doesn't load
<Tracnar> 1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tom47> erstazi: i am evaluating photobucket just now
<Tracnar> 1
<fdoving> !ops | tracnar
<ixian_> hi, i'm having trouble writing to my ntfs drives.. i followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions but i can't write to either of them?
<Tracnar> 1
<ubotu> tracnar: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Kim^J> Tracnar: DIE
<GenNMX> peepsalot: OK, maybe not CGI then. It mostly uses Javascript.
<mario> vox754, thanks anyway
<jordan_> fdoving: thanks
<stefg> Kim^J: you'll need the any-any-patch, then it#ll build
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: i have no idea... what brand of media?
<Kim^J> stefg: Ah
<Micieri> I told some of the guys that it's a crc error
<erstazi> Tom47, yeah, I suggested imageshack.us for someone to upload a screen shot
<Micieri> and they said it's the CD itself
<Micieri> I tried 4 types
<vox754> jordan_, Linux tries to cache a lot of memory so it can be read fast, which is a good thing
<IndyGunFreak> wow.
<MoebiusQ> hi
<MoebiusQ> anyone can help me a bit in ipsec? i have a little complex problem :/
<jordan_> vox754 ok, thanks for confirming that for me
<Micieri> Phillips, Traxware, maxell, and Traxdata
<tyrion> i have a failing External USB HDD. I've tried pretty much everything to get it working but it not working. i need to grab as much data from it be fore i send it back to the manufacturere, but rsync is throwing a pile of errors and not working. is there any other way to grab dat aoff the drive? http://1t2.us/749
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: Seems Phillips and Maxwell would be fine, never heard of hte other two.. I use Sony w/o issue.
<Micieri> :/
<Micieri> And the guys said the burning program might be a bit faulty..
<Micieri> but I used the one Ubuntu gave me, and another weird one
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: could be... what burning program?
<Micieri> (same result)
<vox754> jordan_, browse the web for Linux memory use, or something, there is a Gentoo page that somewhat explains it, and also how to set programs to use swap memory
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@95.148-200-80.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Micieri> Then they said it's probably the writer itself
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: wierd
<Lilacor> some idiot tried to stop all norton antivirus programs as soon as I connected to the net using my WWAN card.
<Micieri> But I've burned movies and music, without problems
<Micieri> :/
<ixian_> can anyone tell me what's wrong with this fstab entry? "/dev/sdb1 /media/Stuff ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0" i want to be able to write to that partition but write isn't working
<Lilacor> too bad it for him linux doesn't use antivirus
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: i don't think its the drive...
<Micieri> What could it be then?
<Micieri> Nothing else ANYONE can think of..
<Micieri> :/ ..
<IndyGunFreak> wel, obviously, somethign iwith your PC isn't jiving.
<Micieri> Butttttttttttttttttttttttttt, the LiveCD that my friend requested worked fine
<sethk> Micieri, try reducing the burn speed
<islan> great use of technical terms there, IndyGunFreak ~_^
<rukuartic> Well thats frusterating... The Library's decided to block me from sshing into my box at home. Any ideas folks?
<Micieri> sethk - Sorry I forgot to mention my burning info.. I burned at maximum, 40x, 2x, 1x, and 3x, all with the same result
<mehmet_> slm
<IndyGunFreak> islan: lol, thx
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597829 <-- Help if you can D:
<islan> mmm, jargon
<StoneNote> Kim^J, http://www.vmware.com/community/message.jspa?messageID=512232
<stefg> ixian_: is the ntfs partiton clean? check dmesg and Mount, if the drive is mounted r/w, or if an 'unclean' error make sthe system mount it readonly for safety reasons
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: have you tried to install any other distros... and been successful
<islan> let's see here...
<sethk> Micieri, do a command line burn and use the flag for maximum verbosity from cdrecord, which is  -vv  (that's dash v v)
<hanses> can i download ndiswrapper with all the dependencies? i have to download ndiswrapper from windows and then boot into ubuntu where i install it. but then i need hundreds of denpendencies.
<Micieri> Nope
<Micieri> But Knoppix has booted fine from the DVD..
<Micieri> and that was burned from this comp
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: well, maybe see if xubuntu or Kubuntu will boot install?
<IndyGunFreak> i don'tknow.
<Micieri> I'm gonna try slax though
<rukuartic> hanses: You should be able to... http://packages.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: slax?..lol...
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: do you have linux experience
<Meshezabeel> who wanted to know how to rip a DVD?
<Micieri> IndyGunFreak - Yeah that's the problem though -_- I'm not made of spare CD's
<Jayson_> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mario> hello, can somebody help me with my 3d games menus???????????????????????
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: lol
<Micieri> No I have literally 0 experiance with linux
<islan> Micieri, and how did you burn your livecd iso?
<Micieri> I've used 6 CD's so far
<Micieri> With a burner? D:
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: no offense, but stay away from Slackware... its a great distro, but it does require a bit of linux know how to get things done.
<Tom47> lotsa beer coasters
<islan> mario, cut down on the ?'s and maybe I will
<Micieri> I actually burned the ISO image, if that's what you're asking
<islan> Micieri, but how did you burn it/
<islan> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: well, burning the iso is the easy part.
<islan> program?  speed?
<Micieri> I have experience with computers.. just not linux
<IndyGunFreak> islan: we've been over that, he appears to be doing everything right.
<islan> okay, sorry for being the late comer :P
<hanses> rukuartic: thx ill try
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: well, "computer experience" won't really help you through an etirely new OS>
<vox754> Micieri, please, you are flooding the channel with your short phrases... if you want to free your anger please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<islan> has he checked the md5checksum?
<Meshezabeel> Well, whoever it was: to rip a dvd  to avi etc.: http://www.acaciaclose.co.uk/36551/123509.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val*
<Micieri> programs - infra recorder + CDBurnerXP speed - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597829
<pharsalus> What is the open source philosophy?
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: under windows, i used Deepburn... i'mnot sure this is a software issue though
<ixian_> stefg, i don't see anything about 'unclean', and mount says this : /dev/sdb1 on /media/Stuff type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<kekos> hi, somebody knows where can I download windows fundamentals from?
<islan> even if he did everything right, the burn can still go wrong
<mario> islan, man, I'v been here for hours trying to get some help but it's difficult, no one seems to be able to give me a solution
<islan> sometimes it doesn't even work with certain hardware
<rukuartic> kekos: What do you mean? Do you want to run windows programs on Linux?
<stefg> ixian_: ok, are you a member of the fuse and plugdev group ?
<vox754> !foss > pharsalus
<Micieri> It can't be a software issue, I've used 2 different programs, with the same result of course
<IndyGunFreak> islan: yeah, but in most instances of finicky hardware, the alt. install will work fine, and he's having issues wiht it also.
<kekos> no, I want to run windows in linux
<Jay2> which mailing list is good for support?
<Mohd> How can i use wine? I just installed it.
<islan> mhmm
<jrib> !wine > Mohd (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mohd> Kekos: You mean stimulate windows on Linux?
<rukuartic> kekos: Then you're going to be interested in something called "VMWare"
<usser> Mohd: first u run winecfg from the console
<jughead> mario:  what card do you hav?
<ixian_> stefg, actually nevermind, it appearss to be working now, im not sure what i did though
<Alsa> any one know how to get an intel prowireless ipw3945 wnic installed & running on ubuntu 7.04 , without being connected to the internet , i mean via downloaded files
<Mohd> Usser: done.
<islan> well if worse comes to worse he can just buy another copy of the LiveCD
<kekos> rukuartic - i'm using virtualbox
<islan> they certainly are cheap enough
<usser> Mohd: that will create a .wine directory in your home folder
<islan> mario, check PM
<Mohd> Usser: Okay? Then?
<kekos> rukuartic - but I think i need the windows fundamentals
<Alsa> i only can connect wirelessly to the internet , so i am connected via windows atm
<serious_return> hello every body
<kekos> rukuartic - to install it
<rukuartic> kekos: Ok that works I suppose. You'll probably need a windows CD and a key. You can't just download windows fundamentals
<vox754> stefg, oh yeah, I read, so libata is used since edgy, I guess it is stable now
<jrib> serious_return: hi, welcome
<serious_return> i'v a problem
<Micieri> I'm 15.. I don't have money. Although I requested 3 CD's
<usser> Mohd: then u can run windows pgrms like this wine "C:\pgm\pgm.exe
<serious_return> can you solve it for me
<jrib> !ask | serious_return
<ubotu> serious_return: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jughead> Alsa, are you on a laptop?
<mario> jughead, nvidia nv18, my drivers are all installed, the sound goes normally but I can't see the menus, when I hit enter like crazy I can see the game "ppracer" but I can see no menus
<jordan_> can you logout the user that you are in a SSH session with
<Alsa> any one know how to get an intel prowireless ipw3945 wnic installed & running on ubuntu 7.04 , without being connected to the internet , i mean via downloaded files
<Mohd> Usser: That's all? I thought it was more complicated.
<stefg> vox754: my understanding of 'stable' is a bit different :-\ ...
<Micieri> Plus if it was a CD issue.. why does Knoppix work after I burned it?
<Mohd> Usser: thanks alot Usser. Appreciated..
<mario> islan, i don't see the PM i'm not registred
<usser> Mohd: or from any directory on your comp, wine /media/cdrom/install.exe
<Arvid> how do I install ruby 1.8.4, and make it my default ruby-version
* islan sighs
<kekos> ok, thanks. I'll try to find it
<serious_return> when i open te synpatic package manager
<Mohd> Thanks alot.
<jughead> mario, nv18 is the core, what is the model of your graphics card.  we need more information.  who is the manufacturer?
<rukuartic> Micieri: Are you marking the CD's as bootable when you burn them?
<usser> Mohd: np
<serious_return> this error message
<serious_return> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<serious_return> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ixian_> stefg, do you know how i can disable write to my XP drive though? the ntfs config tool doesn't seem to let me configure different partitiosn separately
<Micieri> Yes, it auto marks it
<ixian_> i only want write on my files partition ..
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: thats why i'm curious about the mirror your downloading from.
<rukuartic> Micieri: You don't want that option marked, I think
<jrib> serious_return: what happens when you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<Micieri> Well I tried it 4 times.. and I'm doing what Ubuntu told me to
<serious_return> its needs to be asuper user
<james_> does anyone know about Xinerama at all? I have three monitors setup but only two are working, do the monitors have to be the same?
<rukuartic> Micieri: Does ubuntu boot when you put the CD in?
<islan> james_, can you receive PM's?
<mario> jughead, what file would you like to see in the paste bin, I've posted them all
<IndyGunFreak> rukuartic: yes
<Micieri> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2597829
<IndyGunFreak> it freezes halfway through.
<zedfloyd> im a newbie to ubuntu...is there a good 3d shooter for ubuntu
<james_> islan, yes
<IndyGunFreak> he apppears tob e burning the CD correctly..
<Micieri> Yes it boots, then when I get to the option screen, and go to any of the options, it just says crc error
<IndyGunFreak> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jughead> mario - lspci maybe?
<sn0> zedfloyd openarena is based on the quake 3 engine (great game there is a demo available)
<psst> zedfloyd: I think there's doom and maybe quake
<stefg> ixian_: you would need an explicit entry in /etc/fstab for that drive, with options ro,noauto and just ntfs (not ntfs-3g) as type. then it won't be handled by the automounter any more
<Alsa> any one know how to get an intel prowireless ipw3945 wnic installed & running on ubuntu 7.04 , without being connected to the internet , i mean via downloaded files
<sn0> openarena is opensource i believe, quake3 is a retail game but works great :)
<rukuartic> Micieri: Sounds like you have a bad CD on your hands...
<whyameye> serious_return: jrib's command, with sudo in it, will take care of the superuser issue.
<Zaggynl^Laptop> openarena is open source
<serious_return> hello
<needhelp> Hi, I've just set up Apache. Now Im trying to get perl to work too.  If I try to run the .cgi file from localhost, the .cgi file shows up as a textfile instead of being executed. Help?
<zedfloyd> im very new Sn0... how do i get it
<rukuartic> Micieri: Or downloaded the file wrong.
<needhelp> Hello serious_return!
<usser> zedfloyd: enemy terrytory is a blast
<Micieri> rukuartic - I tried 4 brands, I am downloading the right file, tried from 2 mirrors
<Tom47> micieri i suspect the problem may lie with the hard disk
<rukuartic> Micieri: Geez O_o thats weird...
<zedfloyd> how do i get these games?
<Micieri> Ok then, if it was the hard disk, why doesn't it boot?
<ixian_> stefg,  can you please tell me exactly how id write it? this is the entry right now : /dev/sda1 /media/XP ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<serious_return>   
<Micieri> Yeah it's hella weird :/
<serious_return>     
<jrib> serious_return: english only here please
<rukuartic> Micieri: You said your inittab wasn't working?
<usser> zedfloyd: you can look for enemy territory on the web
<islan> james_, you get my PM?
<Micieri> So said the HD
<sn0> zedfloyd tremulous you can install from synaptic or apt-get
<serious_return> ok
<usser> zedfloyd: there's a linux installer there somewhere
<james_> no I didnt
<serious_return> please help me
<Pasteurized> hi all
* islan sighs again
<stefg> !fstab | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<achisholm> zedfloyd: just open up synaptic and search for openarena, its in there
<serious_return> its my first time with linux
<sn0> the same goes for openarena zedfloyd
<jrib> serious_return: I did, you haven't answered my question
<Micieri> But that HD is formatted now.. so the problem lies with getting it installed
<islan> james_, no, you don't need them to be the same monitor
<zedfloyd> ok
<serious_return> ask me again
<serious_return> plz
<islan> james_, but you will probably need to specify the different models in xorg.conf
<sn0> zedfloyd  3d games require opengl accelleration, so make sure that is enabled first :)
<ziggy23> What is the best way to REinstall Ubuntu, leaving Windows intact?
<rukuartic> Micieri: Try googling around for "missing inittab"
<rukuartic> Micieri: If you can get booted into the LiveCD some how or another you might be able to fix it.
<Pasteurized> I've enable 3D desktop on my new Feisty, but I cant see windows border anymore, any clue ?
<Micieri> That might have been helpful 3 hours ago
<rukuartic> Micieri: I know :(
<james_> islan, I have, done it, but for some reason my 3rd monitor doesnt come up
<mario> jughead, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19319/
<rukuartic> Micieri: Sorry an, I gotta split.
<islan> ziggy23, using any Ubuntu installation CD
<stefg> ixian_: /dev/sda1 /media/XP ntfs defaults,noauto,ro 0 0
<lbawinowns> Hello! I must ask, does the cd-dvd-burner application included burn an iso file flawlessly if I just drop an iso file in the window??
<mario> jughead, anything else?
<james_> it is an ati card, the other card is a matrox dual monitor card
<usser> zedfloyd: http://returntocastlewolfenstein.filefront.com/file/Enemy_Territory;14408
<Micieri> Actions > Burn Image, lbawinowns
<islan> james_, have you specified all three monitors and screens?  I've only done it with two so far myself
<Tom47> micieri it complains about crc check problems though and i suspect thats because you have a dodgy hard disk ..... i wuld spend some time in this area before assming further its a cd problem .... you seem to have exhausted that area
<sn0> enemy territory is another great q3 based game :)
<james_> islan, yes I have done it for all three
<islan> james_, oh, you have two cards as well
<Mohd> Usser: Are you there?
<islan> james_, so you've done it before?
<insom^> anyone ever attempt installing an xbox 360 pad in ubuntu?
<james_> islan, no just been doing a lot of reading
<jughead> mario - what issues are you having with the driver?
<lbawinowns> Micieri - should I right click the iso u mean?
<james_> islan, not with the three monitors that it
<james_> is
<Micieri> Tom47 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyclic_redundancy_check
<usser> Mohd: yep
<Pasteurized> I've enable 3D desktop and Compiz  on my new Feisty, but I can't see windows border anymore, any clue ?
<alencar> hello, BRAZIL?
<gluttony> I am currently running Feisty Fawn, but this has been a problem that has followed me throughout upgrades. I have an insane amount of static coming out on top of pretty much any sound that tries to go through my speakers. People have told me to adjust my pcm levels, but the static stays until pcm is all the way down. one of my friends who uses ubuntu says it might be a problem with my built-in sound card. are there any other reasosn
<gluttony> this could be cause?
<Micieri> lbawinowns - Just look for an option to burn ISO image, or Burn Image
<mario> jughead, is not the driver (or not that I know) the thing is I can't see no menus when I start 3d games like tremulous or ppracer,
<james_> Pasteurized, log out then log back in
<insom^> Pasteurized restart x
<Micieri> There should be one with every burning program
<Mohd> usser: I tried to open an .ExE file from my Linux file browser. It didn't work.
<islan> james_, ah well, try to PM me a copy of your xorg.conf file (or, send me a link to its dump online)
<Lilacor> usser: that's normal.
<alsa2> any one know how to install ipw3945
<james_> islan, ok hold on a sec
<alsa2> on ubuntu 7
<alsa2> without apt-get
<demonspork> How do I kill the X server???
<achisholm> pastreurized: ctrl+alt+ backspace will restart x, what happens after that?
<Pasteurized> thanks james_ & insom^
<usser> Mohd: it wont like so, but u can open with and choose wine as an app to open with
<Lilacor> alsa2: I'm using that card right now.
<Micieri> Tom47 - The HD has been formatted.. it wouldn't be a problem there
<Micieri> And it won't even LOAD, even when I take the HD out it says the same thing
<Mohd> Usser: Thanks again! your a life saver :D
<Lilacor> alsa2: what OS are you using right now?
<usser> Mohd: np
<jughead> mario - what do you mean "no menus?"  Are the fonts missing or is the screen blank?
<alsa2> im running windows
<alsa2> i can only connect wirelessly
<Pasteurized> achisholm: i'm gonna try
<Lilacor> alsa2: huh? are you running windows XP?
<zedfloyd> is there directX for linux?
<usser> zedfloyd: no
<Lilacor> zedfloyd: no
<vox754> alsa2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361041
<insom^> its called wine
<usser> zedfloyd: and i thank god everyday for that
<demonspork> How do I kill the X server???
<insom^> that was an odd question
<mayorbuttes> er
<mario> jughead, in ppracer, for example, i can't see anything but some squares that I know is where the menus are, but there are no letters, and if i hit enter enough i can see the penguin
<mayorbuttes> directx for linux isn't known as wine =/
<egyn> Hi, i've upgraded to 7.04 and now "iface" is no longer a recognised command
<Micieri> ! xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zedfloyd> that bad huh, wow
<mayorbuttes> you're thinking openGL which is what linux uses.
<egyn> any ideas?
<demonspork> !xserver
<alsa2> vox754 , i can see the driver installed but the problem is that i cant see it in the network adapters
<lbawinowns> Hello guys, sombody noticed that no space is freed when u click delete button on a file in a drive, and it is not in the normal recycle bin...
<Tom47> demonspork ctl alt backspace
<Lilacor> alsa2 you don't have to use ndiswrapper for your car
<mayorbuttes> dx is proprietary windows
<Lilacor> d
<usser> zedfloyd: its not bad directx is a piece of junk
<bartzitz> hello, how to sync evolution mail on 2 boxes? 1 box periodically checks gmail account, i need this mail to be available on 2nd comp
<islan> lbawinowns, view hidden files
<zedfloyd> oh
<mayorbuttes> usser: A piece of junk?
<demonspork> Tom47, I don't want to restart it, I want to kill it and for it to stay dead
<islan> lbawinowns, it could bit in a .Trash file
<usser> mayorbuttes: yea, why?
<mayorbuttes> usser: I think you mean openGL is a POS.
<achisholm> demonspark: if you want you can open the system monitor and kill it through there but ctrl alt backspace should do it
<usser> mayorbuttes: oh i beg to differ
<lbawinowns> islan - hmm.. where are they then?
<Tom47> demonspork you can boot in recovery mode
<mayorbuttes> usser: I am interested. Why would you differ
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: that depends on for what you're using it
<islan> it would be in the directory you are deleting from
<lbawinowns> islan - I'm beginner (aka noob) in Linux :p
<alsa2> vox754 , that web didnt solve my problem
<achisholm> system > administration > system monitor > processes
<usser> mayorbuttes: dx is closed source for one
<demonspork> I need to be out of X server to run a graphics driver installer for my card
<islan> lbawinowns, go to View -> Show Hidden Files (or, hit Ctrl+H)
<mario> jughead, any idea?
<jughead> mario, which version of ubuntu are you useing, and which driver is loaded (check or post xorg.conf)
<gluttony> I am currently running Feisty Fawn, but this has been a problem that has followed me throughout upgrades. I have an insane amount of static coming out on top of pretty much any sound that tries to go through my speakers. People have told me to adjust my pcm levels, but the static stays until pcm is all the way down. one of my friends who uses ubuntu says it might be a problem with my built-in sound card. are there any other reasosn
<gluttony> this could be cause?
<Lilacor> alsa2: Please explain your problem and what you're trying to accomplish.
<mayorbuttes> usser: cut out the morality. how about performance.
<achisholm> demonspork: system > administration > system monitor > processes
<serious_return> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<serious_return> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jughead> mario, can I send you a pm?
<vox754> alsa2, seems you need to configure it somehow  "iwconfig" nor "ifconfig" give a thing?
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: iknow you're not made of blank cd's..lol, but have you tried to download another distro, to see if it will install OK?
<ziggy23> can you just reinstall ubuntu on top of itself?
<islan> Linux Desktops be careful when they delete things cuz they can be impossible to restore once done
<achisholm> demonspark: then you can right on the process and hit kill
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: OpenGL is nice because it's crossplatform and usable even on fat mainframes.
<BioDeath666> !trillion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trillion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<islan> ziggy23, you can clear the partition in the installation first
<shinygerbil> gluttony: I have the same problem. I believe it's just my laptop's sound card. There's nothing I can do
<Mohd> How can i "open with wine", it doesen't show "wine" in the "application" square. Do i choose "custome command"?
<zilly66> what's the easiest way to play mp3's on feisty?
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: That does no good if you're a modern gamer ;)
<bartzitz> hello, how to sync evolution mail on 2 comps? 1 comp periodically checks gmail account, and i need this mail to be available on 2nd comp too
<demonspork> achisholm, that kills the process ok, but it then restarts itself
<lbawinowns> islan - please name my nick in your posts ^^, so they get highlighted
<BioDeath666> !death
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about death - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<demonspork> How do I fix that
<mario> jughead, man, i can not see them because i'm not registered, but i'll pastebin the xorg,conf file
<BioDeath666> !the end] 
<islan> lbawinowns, sowwie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the end]  - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<usser> mayorbuttes: perfomance wise hm, i dunno, i remember it being hella slow on first halflife so i dont like it ever since
<Siph0n> hey.... how can i change my network interface from ath0 to ath1 ?
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: OpenGL isn't made for just games. It's used for all types of games.
<mc44> !botabuse | BioDeath666
<ubotu> BioDeath666: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Micieri> IndyGunFreak - Nope.. but Ubuntu worked before, after I formatted my HD, why wouldn't it work now?
<zilly66> bartzitz, you need to append recent: to your username
<Lilacor> 'er
<zilly66> sorry prepent
<islan> lbawinowns, but can you see the hidden files now?
<gluttony> <shinygerbil> does it matter that I'm on a desktop, not a laptop?
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: it's used for all types of applications I meant
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: You're missing the point ;). DX out performs OpenGL in modern day videogames.
<IndyGunFreak> Micieri: i see what yhou're saying.. i just can't offer a reasonable explanation
<Mohd> Usser: How can i "Open with wine" You are communicating with a n00b here who got Linux 2 days ago.
<bartzitz> zilly66: sorry, didnt get you?
<serious_return> any body can help me
<asherZ> Hey, i just upgraded from firefox to swiftfox and was wondering how to add Ubuntu Package Search to swiftfox's google bar
<usser> mayorbuttes: i just hate the whole idea of reinventing the bicycle by MS, while they could take OpenGL and build upon it
<islan> Mohd, do a google search for wine
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: So if you value performance, you go with DX. If you value morality and portability, you go with opengl.
<asherZ> search bar*
<lbawinowns> islan - sorry, I waited a bit to my writing to dvd to be finished before i take action so burn dont fial ^^, I check now
<shinygerbil> gluttony: to be honest, I have no idea. Have you looked up any info on your sound card?
<Micieri> IndyGunFreak - Much appreciated for trying.. but that's what everyone else says
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: I wouldn't know. It's not really my issue.
<zilly66> bratzitz change your login username to recent:username@gmail.com
<Frost_> good evening everybody.   i have some problems with Azureus it crashes after a while??
<islan> lbawinowns, no prob
<usser> Mohd: ok open up console
<mayorbuttes> usser: Hey, they're money mongrals. What're yah gonna do.
<james_> islan, http://pastebin.ca/472536
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: I'm not playing that many games and I'm not using Ubuntu for games.
<islan> james_, okay lemme take a look-see
<mario> jughead, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19323/, this is the xorg,conf
<zilly66> bartzitz, google realized people have more than one computer they check email on
<serious_return> 
<serious_return> helo
<Frost_> does anybody know whats rong?
<usser> Mohd: did it?
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: I'm not posing it as morality
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: No one is, and that's understandable. However when you say it's "better", there really should be some type of explanation.
<lbawinowns> islan - nope, they dont appear when i press show hidden. I think my partition that is ntfs has it's own recycle bin.
<jrib> serious_return: what happens when you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<gluttony> <shinygerbil> i have a) no idea how to do that and b) a built in sound card in my mob
<zilly66> anyone want to give me a quick pointer on installing mp3 ability
<rummik> how do i change the motd for ssh?
<main2> i got some serious problems with kubun and my cybershit? > http://www.pastebin.ca/472538
<lbawinowns> islan - but I have no idea where
<jrib> zilly66: what version of ubuntu?
<main2> its mounted read only by default :( anyone?
<zilly66> feisty
<Tom47> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<Mohd> Usser: Its okay, now how to do it.
<jughead> mario - are you using feisty fawn?
<bartzitz> zilly66: you mean i can set my 2nd evolution account with recent:name@gmail.com and it will work?
<jrib> zilly66: go to nautilus and double click on an mp3
<shinygerbil> !mp3 > zilly66
<mario> jughead, in deed!
<Gartral> help... i was in the middle of upgradeing (edgy > fiesty) and lost power... baerly got the system running
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: It's better for some situations but not so nice for others. I'm not sure about DirectX so I can't comment on it.
<islan> lbawinowns, wait, what/where are you deleting things from again?
<islan> james_, do you have three graphics cards?
<achisholm> Gartral: whats happening?
<Gartral> like nothing works right now
<usser> Mohd: now issue 'cd <directory where your game is>'
<XiXaQ> is there any vmware images for feisty available for download?
<mayorbuttes> Lilacor: Now i'm really interested. In what areas would opengl come out on top of dx in your opinion?
<zilly66> bartzitz set all your accounts with that http://lifehacker.com/software/gmail/how-to-re+download-recent-gmail-messages-251365.php
<james_> bartzitz, you have to go into your gmail account and tell it you are going to do that
<lbawinowns> islan - I delete files from my ntfs drive that is in /media/hda6
<vox754> !offtopic > mayorbuttes
<mario> jughead, should I get back with the previous version?
<jughead> mario - have you read this?  http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/03/18/nvidia-9xxx-driver-and-geforce4-mx-trouble/
<ziggy23> how do I check the MD5 of the Ubuntu cd within Ubuntu?
<james_> islan, no one dual monitor card, the matrox, and the ati radeon card
<bartzitz> zilly66: thanks, didn't know that
<Mohd> Usser: thanks alot, i found a guide :D
<jrib> zilly66: md5sum
<bartzitz> james_: thanks
<usser> Mohd: heh
<Gartral> i cant access ANY su sudo or root based command the entierty of sudoers is GONE
<shinygerbil> gluttony: I'm afraid I can't help you any more than that! Try typing the model number into Google, see if there's any info?
<jrib> ziggy23: md5sum
<islan> james_, I think you only need to specify the first video card once and you have it twice, though I don't think that's the problem
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: it's better for huge fat scientific graphical modeling under mainframes because it's the only option
<achisholm> XiXaQ: I dont believe VMWare is open source, hence the packages arent included, but if you look on the VMWare site they have a tarball for betas. I have the newest beta running great on my system
<ziggy23> jrib: md5sum what?
<jrib> Gartral: how about "recovery mode"
<max_> Hi. I'm french guy. I installed xchat 2 minutes ago. I can't use it. It's only english channel ?
<vox754> !offtopic > Lilacor
<jrib> ziggy23: md5sum your_file
<Lilacor> mayorbuttes: DirectX is tied to the win32 OS.
<Gartral> GDM is completewly unstable... and i only have half of the kernal accessable
<lbawinowns> !french
<james_> islan, yeah, it was that way first, but I was doing some diagnosing trying to get both monitors the same size so I tried that
<zilly66> jrib, md5sum?
<zilly66> jrib, i double clicked and it installed certain packages, but it still won't work in rythmbox
<Mohd> usser: sorry for bothering :P.
<ThinkBox> hello all
<ThinkBox> Got a quick question if I may.
<islan> lbawinowns, oh I see, I've had trouble deleting things from other partitions in Linux as well.
<Gartral> request denied
<max_> sorry lbawinows ?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> zilly66: ignore the md5sum comment, it was for someone else.  It should work, did you restart rhythmbox?
<islan> james_, ah, but you are only specifying two screens, not three
<lbawinowns> max_ see what that ubotu bot wrote :)
<max_> thank to bot ;)
<Gartral> look... this isnt the first bit of trouble ive had with ubuntu
<Lilacor> alsa2: hello? are you going to tell me what is wrong with your wireless card?
<XiXaQ> achisholm, no, I meant a premade virtual machine with feisty installed.
<max_> i've seen it
<james_> islan, I thought I had three in there
<max_> nice weekend
<islan> james_, Videocard3 is not being used at all
<max_> bye
<james_> islan, it is videocard 0,1,2
<islan> james_, I only see Screen1 and Screen2
<Lilacor> Is there a linux version of VMware p2v?
<zilly66> jrib yeah, i did
<serious_return> hello
<jrib> Gartral: try to address people you are talking to and keep your responses on one line, otherwise it's hard to follow
<james_> islan, it is videocard 0,1,2
<gluttony> <shineygerbil> jeez, i made this pc awhile ago. i barely remember what brad my mobo is
<jrib> zilly66: see the site ubotu gave you then
<mario> jughead, i read that but I coudn't understand what to do exactly
<zilly66> i'm looking
<shinygerbil> !mp3 | zilly66
<Gartral> jrib:  irc is hard to follow
<ubotu> zilly66: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tom47> !ask > serious_return
<XiXaQ> achisholm, vmware server is gratis and packages are available, but it doesn't play well with the newer linux kernels, either as host or guest. I have a windows host, so that's not a problem, but I need to run feisty as a guest.
<JeEz> huh?
<islan> james_, still, you only are using two screens
<serious_return>    
<james_> islan, no there are screen0 screen1 screen2
<serious_return> my ubuntu had aproblem
<islan> james_, oh, I see it
<vox754> !prefix | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<serious_return> in the synpatic
<islan> james_, gah, I hate using Dillo..
<jrib> serious_return: why don't you answer my question?
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: I'm not having problems running vmware workstation under ubuntu 7.04.
<lbawinowns> any1 here problems deleting files from ntfs drives? "shit-delete" frees memory but when I just delete no memery get free, and there is no additional files in recycle bin :(
<fuffal0> i want to set up a simple proxy server on my ubuntu box for my friend (he can't watch streaming hockey because he's in the usa) what software package can i use to set this up?
<pharsalus> gartral: Do you have backups of essential data?
<zapal> siemka hi:)
<Gartral> i *thought* i did, when i checked, they were all currupted
<islan> james_, have you tried Screen0 and Screen1 both using Video0?
<islan> james_, (or Video1)
<pharsalus> Gartral: Are you able to burn dvds/create backup media from your current install?
<Gartral> no
<Tom47> serious_return: what language have you been using?
<ThinkBox> What is the differnce between booting to the single user runlevel, then running telinit 2, and just doing a normal boot? I don't get any video if I do a normal boot, but everything works fine if I boot the other way
<james_> islan, yeah, but those two work, it is videocard2 that doesnt come up
<jughead> mario, have you tried the driver from nvidia, or did you use the new restricted driver utility that comes with fiesty fawn?
<Gartral> that part of the kernal is gone
<needhelp> Hi, I've just set up Apache. Now Im trying to get perl to work too.  If I try to run the .cgi file from localhost, the .cgi file shows up as a textfile instead of being executed. I've added AddHandler cgi-script .cgi, but still it wont work. Help?
<islan> mhm
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, really? That's strange. But as I stated, I don't want to run the host on ubuntu, but ubuntu as guest. It'd be nice if there was images available, cause compiling vmware-tools seems to be alot of hassle.
<mario> jughead, the guy who wrote that seemed to have my problem but ididn't know how to name it
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<jrib> needhelp: you restarted apache?
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: you had to compile vmware tools?
<needhelp> jrib: sure
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, you always do..?
<jughead> mario, I don't know much about compiling drivers - but if you look in the comments section he posted a link to the solution.  I don't understand it though
<mario> jughead, that was installed immediatly when I installed ubuntu, and yes, it's restricted, should I change that driver?
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: OH! you mean under  a *nix guest!!!
<shinygerbil> gluttony: sorry i didn't see that for a sec. all I can say is, it's probably your soundcard, especially if it's inbuilt
<XiXaQ> yes.
<Gartral> every time i try and use sudo it passes me segment fault (core dumped) :(
<pharsalus> Gartral: Sounds like a bad situation. Have you tried getting into recovery mode?
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: I thought you meant while installing on a Ubuntu  host.
<jughead> mario, you might have to change that driver, but it's confusing (to me) as to which driver you need to change it to for 3d support on a geforce 4 MX card
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, I have vmware server running on windows xp and I'd like to have feisty running as a guest on that. Actually, I need to run feisty as a guest.
<islan> james_, shouldn't there be a ServerFlags section?  not sure if that's required...
<jrib> Gartral: can you get to recovery mode?
<Gartral> pharsalus: yes, with no luck error was : "cannot find stable kernal"
<ChaZ^college> Hey! Can anyone help me? I need to enable XDMPC for vnc / remote control from windows, is there any way i can do this from putty as i don't have a screen hooked up to do it through the GUI. Thanks!
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: so you're saying that vmware tools aren't compliing underneath your win32 host?
<james_> islan, not sure
<pharsalus> Would Gartral be able to mount his HD from the live CD of Feisty, then back up his data and reinstall?
<mario> jughead, thanks a lot man, I'll try that you have been so much help for me, buddy
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, it isn't compiling on ubuntu feisty.
<jughead> good luck mario
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: what error(s) are you encountering?
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, which vmware product you're using and the host system is irrelevant.
<islan> james_, I think it's just an extension of ServerLayout, but in the examples I've seen that's where xinerama is turned on
<jrib> Gartral: as long as he had some means to backup, sure
<Gartral> cant run cds of fiesty, for SOME reason they refuse to start on my system
<jrib> Gartral: so use some other live cd
<james_> islan, look at line 9
<gluttony> kk, thanks. just wanted to make sure my friend knew what he was talking about
<Gartral> ok, i could boot using backtrack
<soothsay> Gartral: Try playing with boot options
<islan> james_, I know, that's why I don't think ServerFlags is really required
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: I'm using ubuntu as host and a win32 guest so I've never had to compile vmware tools...which why I was confused.
<james_> islan, ohh ok
<darkstar_> can somebody send me the link to the wine support page?
<pharsalus> Gartral: Try it and let us know what happens.
<zilly66> jrib, i needed to restart for it to work, weird
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, it's a known issue with linux 2.6.19 and newer. It's possible to fix it, but I'm not sure how.
<darkstar_> i'm really bad at finding this crap
<jrib> !wine > darkstar_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Gartral> give me 5 minutes, ill reboot using backtrack
<jrib> zilly66: yeah, maybe rhythmbox wasn't completely shutting down
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: what error are you encountering?
<MajorPayne> Where do I change the global $PATH variable, I can't find it in /etc/profile.
<zilly66> thanks jrib
<Lilacor> MajorPayne: it might be in your .bashrc ?
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, missing headerfiles.
<islan> james_, it's Screen2 that's not working, right?
<MajorPayne> Lilacor: That would not be global.
<james_> islan, yes
<jrib> needhelp: cleared the cache in your browser?
<Kemurii> hi, I would like to report 'a bug' on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer (Immutable page), how I do that?
<soothsay> Does anybody know why iwconfig reports my WiFi radio as off (iwconfig txpower on fails)
<TFrog> anyone here play pysol and having issues with the sound?
<islan> james_, have you tested that Screen with just a single monitor?  (ie, the graphics card is working in Ubuntu, etc.)
<MajorPayne> Where do I change the global $PATH variable, I can't find it in /etc/profile.
<james_> islan, no I havent
<ThinkBox> Does anybody know much about the different runlevels?
<islan> james_, it could be that it doesn'
<james_> islan, it worked before I put the dual card in
<Lilacor> MajorPayne: good question...lemme know if you figure it out
<jrib> needhelp: also, you have it in the right place?  (you might need to do ExecCGI on the directory)
<Kemurii> MajorPayne: I think /etc/environment
<soothsay> ThinkBox: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run_level
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, I found a virtual appliance on vmtn. It's in german though, but I guess that'll be ok :)
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: have you installed your header files onto your guest?
<nikosapi> Does Ubuntu have a special way to add udev rules? I've added mine to /etc/udev/rules.d/ but they don't seem to get run when I plug in my usb device.
<islan> islan, in Ubuntu?  so the drivers are working for the ATI card, then?
<zedfloyd> how do i install this file et-linux-2.55.x86.run
<islan> james_, , in Ubuntu?  so the drivers are working for the ATI card, then?
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, no, I don't even know where to get them.
<MajorPayne> Kemurii: It is, thanks.
<Kemurii> zedfloyd:  $ sh ./et-linux...
<ThinkBox> soothsay: I have read that, actually. I can't figure out why I can boot if I go to runlevel S and then run 'telinit 3'
<DanaG> Does anybody know how to get a screenshot of my BIOS's boot logo, WITH the grey statusbar at the bottom?
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: oh..  do a search for kernel headers using apt-cache.
<brent> hey does anyone know where to get help about evolution?   I want to be able to set up multiple mail accounts and view them separated by accounts like Thunderbird, rather than all lumped into the same Inbox.  Basically I need multiple Inboxes.  Any help?
<ThinkBox> soothsay: however, I can't do a normal boot which by default goes directly to 2
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: or use synaptic to find the proper kernel headers
<DanaG> I found out how to extract the logo from the "Winphlash" file, but I don't know how to get the image with the statusbar.
<soothsay> ThinkBox: Ah. Sorry, I don't know
<Kemurii> join #ubuntu-doc
<Kemurii> err
<Lilacor> Kemurii: hey wow...that's it! :D
<lego> How do I install an RPM file in Ubuntu?  Please.
<islan> james_, hm, here's an idea...
<Lilacor> lego look up alien
<zarath> hello, does the option to encrypt a swap file with this line in fstab "/swapfile swap swap encrypted" work in ubuntu. I have read it in a mandriva blog.
<zarath> lego: use alien
<jrib> lego: you try not to.  What are you installing?
<Rug> Howdy all
<ThinkBox> DanaG: unfortunately, I'm thinking you'll have to capture the image externally, eg. digital camera
<lego> I want to update vmware player.
<DanaG> Or use s-video out to a video capture device.
<lego> I downloaded the rpm file.
<Lilacor> lego  use vmware workstation 6 instead
<ThinkBox> DanaG: yes
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, the problem is that the headerfiles that vmware-tools needs are deprecated so one has to change the build script, I guess..
<islan> james_, maybe try changing line 6 from "Screen1" 0 0 to "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen2"
<Lilacor> lego - you can use that until it goes gold
<islan> james_, I'm thinking it's just not finding its location properly
<lego> I own a code for vmware workstation.
<lego> Just don't know how to get it working in ubuntu.
<Lilacor> lego - so download vmware workstation for linux and install it
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: what version of vmware workstation are you using?
<lego> Easier said than done Lilacor
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, I'm not using vmware workstation. I'm using vmware server.
<jrib> lego: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation?action=show&redirect=VmwareWorkstation
<Lilacor> lego - it's quite easy, I'm using it right now.
<KNY> how would I enable/disable compiz via the command line?
<lego> brb
<Gartral> ok, im back, now what?
<pharsalus> Gartral: Did your reboot work? Do you have the capability to back up your data?
<Gartral> yea
<zarath> Does the option to encrypt a swap file with this line in fstab "/swapfile swap swap encrypted" work in ubuntu? I have read about it in a mandriva blog.
<Jordan_U> I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 ( from Edgy ) with update-manager but every time I try I get an "authentication error"
<Tom47> zarath its a bit dated but its dicussed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091
<pharsalus> I suggest you make a new backup, verify it, and then make a clean install of Feisty. It's drastic, but it's a quick solution.
<zarath> thanks, tom47
<Gartral> jord update first
<pharsalus> *Gartral: I suggest...
<Lilacor> XiXaQ: http://homepage.sunrise.ch/mysunrise/ekeller00/ubuntu/2a_UbuntuInWindows_VMware_e.html
<Rug> zarath: if you encrypt the swap your machine will SLOW down.  also, get more ram and your swap won't even get touched.
<islan> hm, why does Ubuntu's screensaver take up all my CPU power?
<sam4654> when i type '/opt/UT2004/System/ut2004-bin' in terminal ut2004 runs but when i use the same command it dosent. Does anybody know how to get it to work?
<islan> I notice it always getting noisy and hot when it comes on
<Jordan_U> Gartral, Update what? All my packages are up to date
<sam4654> same command in a desktop shortcut i mean
<gordonjcp> what's the system timer set to in the lowlatency kernel?
<XiXaQ> Lilacor, I've been trying to tell you; the problem is with linux 2.6.19 and above. Earlier Ubuntus than Feisty runs perfectly without any problems.
<zarath> islan: you might be trying to use a screen saver that required 3d acceleration
<Gartral> pharsalus:  i just said... my system wont boot directly to 7.04 live
<KNY> sam4654, it runs from a different directory
<Jordan_U> sam4654, Probably you don't have acellerated drivers for our GFX card installed so it's using the CPU
<Gartral> i wont get past boot screen
<Mohd> There's a better program than Wine in stimulating windows?
<islan> zarath, I thought I turned that on already...
<pharsalus> Gartral: So you are unable to make a fresh install?
<zarath> mohd: there is also crossover
<KNY> sam4654, my solution was to create a script that cd to the install dir, then executes the ut2004-bin
<Gartral> of fiesty
<Jordan_U> sam4654, Sorry, last comment meant for islan
<sam4654> Jordan_U my drivers are fine
<sam4654> ok
<zarath> moh: by the way, Wine Is Not an Emulator... ;-)
<el_ericho> hi, i'm compiling a kernel on feisty and i had this error: WARNING: "led_classdev_register" [ubuntu/mactel/applesmc.ko]  undefined!
<el_ericho> WARNING: "led_classdev_unregister" [ubuntu/mactel/applesmc.ko]  undefined!
<el_ericho> WARNING: "register_cpu_notifier" [drivers/kvm/kvm.ko]  undefined!
<el_ericho>  Someone know how to fix it?
<sam4654> KNY how do i do that?
<nalioth> el_ericho: please don't paste
<KNY> sam4654, let me make a pastebin, hold
<gluttony> im looking for a list of supported sound cards, but google is yielding no use results. does anyone have such a list?
<sam4654> KNY :)
<el_ericho> nalioth, sorry
<islan> Jordan_U, how do I get those drivers installed again?  I know I did it once before, probably before reinstalling
<lbawinowns> islan - http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#diskspace , you might have this problem (like I do)
<Jordan_U> gluttony, Wireless cards?
<pharsalus> Gartral: What about Ubuntu 6.06?
<DanaG> Also, Gnome-screensaver doesn't set "Run nice" by default.
<gluttony> <Jordan_U>no. internal
<usser> sam4654: u should create a desktop shortcut and there's an option there to "run in directory@
<tshabee> hi, i wanted to ask you if  beryl/compiz is integrated in ubuntu feisty ...
<DanaG> And it doesn't set a framerate limit on the RSS-GLX savers,
<Gartral> its buggy though -_-
<sam4654> usser im using kubuntu not ubuntu
<DanaG> so on my system, they run at something like 200 FPS, and look horrible.
<Jordan_U> gluttony, Cards for what? GFX, ethernet ?
<usser> sam4654: even better, cause now i know for sure its the case, i use kubuntu too
<Mias> hi
<Jordan_U> tshabee, Compiz is, its in "Desktop Effects"
<KNY> sam4654, http://pastebin.ca/472565
<KNY> directions are in the description
<pharsalus> Gartral: A possible solution would be to back up your data, then install 6.06, then upgrade to 7.04...
<sam4654> KNY thanks
<Tom47> !beryl > tshabee
<Mias> why does ubuntu load blacklisted modules?
<KNY> sam4654, not a problem
<tshabee> Jordan_U: thx
<usser> sam4654: create new-> link to application in the application tab theres workpath
<gluttony> <Jordan_U> pretty sure i already said sound cards
<Gartral> thats what put me in THIS situation...
<pharsalus> Gartral: Or you could search for a solution to Feisty Live not booting.
<Mias> here: via_agp, "in use by nvidia", and how to prevent this?
<Jordan_U> gluttony, You probably did but I missed it :)
<KNY> and then in your application launcher/shortcut, just place "ut" as the command
<sam4654> usser it works
<tshabee> thx for your help. bye :)
<pharsalus> Gartral: I thought your power went off during install?
<sam4654> usser thanks i didnt have to follow KNYs instructions
<KNY> nice
<usser> sam4654: good =), but sometimes its useful to use some scripting too
<KNY> :)
<sam4654> twas a quick fix
<Gartral> hey question... could anyone like walk me through the installation of ubuntu fiesty from edgy?
<Jordan_U> gluttony, http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/soundcards
<sam4654> usser ill bookmark the page incase i ever need it again
<nalioth> Gartral: /msg ubotu upgrade
<gluttony> <Jordan_U>sorry, im a little edgy today
<gluttony> thanks
<gluttony> thats one short list....
<sam4654> for some reason when i try to install unreal and ut2k3 the sound is really choppy. i think its because im installing from unreal anthology
<Gartral> no, no, no... i need someone who can help me, not run me to a machine, i need someone who truely knows what there doing and is willing to help me with this problem, anyone up for that?
<Jordan_U> gluttony, FSF doesn't update their lists often, you might find a better one somewhere else
<Jordan_U> gluttony, They also only show cards that require absolutely no proprietary drivers or firmware
<aimtrainer> hi! I just ordered a subnotebook without dvd drive. Can I just copy everything from the ubuntu alternate (feisty) cd to a usb stick and install from the stick?
<omegazepher> Greetings
<jrib> !install > aimtrainer (see the private message from ubotu)
<lego> I installed alien.  Now what?
<aimtrainer> jrib, thanks
<soothsay> lego: man alien
<gluttony> <Jordan_U> oh ok
<Gartral> well, does anyone feel like helping me?
<omegazepher> Sure, If i`m able
<sam4654> where in my unreal tournament 2004 installation directory is my desktop shortcut icon located?
<jrib> Gartral: what problem?
<Gartral> cool, can we take this to PM?
<zarath> gartral: what is your problem?
<soothsay> He's nervous
<Gartral> i cant install ubuntu without something going wrong
<Dimensions> Hiya, i was trying to upgrade my edgy to fiesta ... all updates were completed and rebooted the system now it booted back to edgy without showing any new kernel .... and Language is changed to some blocks kinda stuff ... i tried to change language to english but didn't resolve the problem so did the keyboard layout ... though terminal is in english ... what should i do ?
<Jordan_U> !install | aimtrainer install from usb stick is covered here
<DivineMonkey> Anyone know any solution for this? "E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2 no such file or directory)"
<ubotu> aimtrainer install from usb stick is covered here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<gluttony> <Jordan_U>it say Audigy on the list. does that include Audigy 4?
<Gartral> i need someone who can help me actually fix it and get a stable 7.04 on my system
<usser> sam4654: that i dont know, what i usually do in these cases is find an icon on the web and put it into
<usser> sam4654: /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<mc44> Dimensions: do you get a list of kernels when booting up?
<omegazepher> Gartral, I reinstalled :/
<zarath> gartral: what are the error messages?
<motin_> I am supposed to enable the "mozdevelop" USE flag in Firefox in order to get Firebug to work again - but where do I even start? There is nothing similar in about:config
<omegazepher> Feisty is pute love though :o
<sam4654> usser thanks for the tip
<omegazepher> pure*
<Dimensions> mc44:  hav't seen any ... mc44
<Gartral> even after i reinstall something screws up
<DivineMonkey> Anyone know any solution for this? "E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2 no such file or directory)"
<PolitikerNEU> does anyone know if there's a way to get metisse running under (k)ubuntu feisty fawn?
<motin_> DivineMonkey: use sudo
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, Did you try a sudo?
<usser> sam4654: into appropriate size directory like 32x32 or 48x48
<sam4654> usser which size does kde use?
<mc44> Dimensions: so you dont get the grub screen with  kernels listed?
<Gartral> well, as of this moment ive reinstalled 5 times with 6.10 never got to the upgrade before my system died
<DivineMonkey> Yeah i tried sudo, i was having probs last night and had to mrdir var/lib/dpkg....now ubuntu is in retard looking mode
<Jordan_U> gluttony, I don't know, looks like anything with the emu10k2 chipset will work with Audigy
<murph2481> so i have my laptop plugged into an external monitor, i want the resolution on the external to be high 1280X1024 but all i can select is 1024X768 i tried typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but then it gets all screwed up
<sid32> hey.. I just had to do a reinstall and moved to a xine backend and now I dont get audio
<ziggy23> I am attempting to reinstall feisty using alternate CD.  The partitioner recognizes the mount points as a scsi drive
<usser> sam4654: depends how u set it up, by default on the desktop its 32x32
<omegazepher> Gartral, I did not mean upgrade. but a re-install
<sid32> what codecs do I need?
<Jordan_U> murph2481, What kind of card do you have?
<DivineMonkey> motin_: Yeah i tried sudo, i was having probs last night and had to mkdir var/lib/dpkg....now ubuntu is in retard looking mode
<omegazepher> sid32, does audio work on other things?
<murph2481> its a dell laptop, so whatever is standard to that D610
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher:  Yeah i tried sudo, i was having probs last night and had to mkdir var/lib/dpkg....now ubuntu is in retard looking mode
<ziggy23> when I have an ide (eg, dev/sda1 instead of /dev/hda1)
<Gartral> omegazepher:  if you were reading earlier i cant... my system wont load the 7.04 live
<ThinkBox> Could anybody tell me the difference between a boot into recovery console and doing a 'telinit 2', and just a normal boot into runlevel 2? because a normal boot won't give me the gui, or any display.
<Dimensions> mc44 u mean grub yes i do get my kernal there ...(sorry thought u mean with errors) .... yes i loads my original kernel ... there is no extra one
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, Does the file exist?
<usser> sam4654: but i'd just take one png picture from the web and put it into all the most common used folders(32x32,48x48,64x64) kde will scale them
<darkvador> does somebody know how to create udev rules based on the uuid of a partition?
<mc44> Dimensions: there isnt a -20 kernel? hmm
<sid32> Omeg - I get ssyems sounds and audio when I was using the defualt player
<ziggy23> is this a problem?
<Gartral> omega, can i pm you? this room is hectic
<mc44> Dimensions: how did you upgrade?
<sid32> I switch to xine backend to get vlc to work
<sid32> and nothing
<omegazepher> Gartral, Sorry, i didn`t get that. Where does it go wrong?
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: nope
<omegazepher> Gartral, Sure
<Dimensions> mc44 ... my grub says ... 2.6.17.11 ...
<murph2481> jordan_u i know the card supports it because i set it even higher at work with my 20' with winblows
<XZC> Hi, where can I find system requiremtns on Ubuntu 7?
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, do the directories exist upto the file?
<Jordan_U> darkvador, For basic things like mountpoint you can use gnome/nautilus
<Dimensions> mc44 with terminal ... dist-upgrade ...
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: i think somehow my /var/lib dirs got wiped...i had to revbuild gdm
<mc44> Dimensions: eek, you should use the upgrade manager :)
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, try making the directory structure again
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: Yeah there's only 2 dirs in /var/lib
<XZC> Hi, where can I find system requiremtns on Ubuntu 7? Didn't findit on the web-page....
<Jordan_U> murph2481, I am more wondering if you have the correct drivers for your card installed
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: just mkdir dpkg?
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, yes
<darkvador> could you elaborate please Jordan_U
<mc44> Dimensions: now you cant boot into gnome on the edgy kernel?
<danm2007> Is there anyway to Disable my PCI sound card. without actually removing it from it's PCI slot ?  Because i have a creative xfi card and i need to use my onboard audio ?
<alsa> any one know how to connect to a wireless network with WPA Enterprise security , PEAP , MSCHAPV2 with domain
<murph2481> running through the xorg config setup it seems to pick it up
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: ok now i get "Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<mc44> XZC: what are your specs?
<demonspork> How do I kill the X server???
<murph2481> and everything works fine on the laptop and desktop effects work
<Jordan_U> darkvador, If it is a removable drive then you can right click it's icon and set some partition specific options in "properties"
<Dimensions> mc44:  i can boot into edgy kernel ... and gnome but language is changed ... i changed it to ENglish but still all names etc are as block letters ... for all icons ...
<murph2481> its just the reso in the external monitor that is low
<usser> demonspork: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<Dimensions> and every thing else ... except for in terminal ...
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, Hmmz. :/
<alsa> any one know how to connect to a wireless network with WPA Enterprise security , PEAP , MSCHAPV2 with domain
<XZC> mc44 I have a 450mHz computer...
<mc44> Dimensions: ok, in gnome run "sudo update-manager -c" in a terminal
<demonspork> usser, I need the X server to shut down completely, not just to restart it
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: Yeah i've screwed something up....can't create /apt, already exists
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, *Weirdmode!* get the deb for aptitude and install that
<danm2007> Is there anyway to Disable my PCI sound card. without actually removing it from it's PCI slot ?  Because i have a creative xfi card and i need to use my onboard audio ?
<mc44> XZC: you will probably be better off with xubuntu
<danm2007> demonspork hey man
<demonspork> DANM!!!!!!!!!!!
<XZC> mc44 Hmm ok
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: Any idea where i'd find that?
<sid32> what libraries do you need to get mp3 to work in vlc?
<Jordan_U> murph2481, If you have an ATi or Nvidia card you may need different drivers than what Ubuntu comes with by default
<alsa> any one know how to connect to a wireless network with WPA Enterprise security , PEAP , MSCHAPV2 with domain
<demonspork> what a coincidence dan
<Dimensions> mc44:  ... got some error messages i guess but as i can't read what does it say ...
<DanaG> Creative is evil.
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, google ;)
<DanaG> And now with Vista, they are obsolete.
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: lol worth a try :)  thanks for the help
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, Good luck!
<mc44> Dimensions: ok. So when you dist-upgraded you changed your sources.list to feisty?
<danm2007> i hate my x-fi card. i dono how to disable the darn thing
<danm2007> lol
<py_geek> what's the directory for the home folder?
<Dimensions> mc44:  no i didn't but it was downloading fiesty files ...
<sam4654> usser thanks ive got it done and the unreal tournament 2004 shorcut works perfectly
<pharsalus> Is there an OSS ethics channel on Freenode?
<NerveBand> hi everyone
<mc44> Dimensions: that doesnt sound right... you must have changed something to get feisty files
<murph2481> jordan_u looks like ATI Mobility Radeon X300 - PCI Express x16
<ziggy23> the ubuntu partitioner shows my drive as /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda ... does this matter?
<mc44> pharsalus: #gnu? :)
<fotoflo> how do i tell ubuntu that i want my terminal in utf8?
<shinygerbil> ziggy23: not really! ;)
<NerveBand> ubuntu screwed up my windows installation and its resolutions!
<Jordan_U> murph2481, Check in System -> Administration -> Restricted driver manager
<hurt> .....
<NerveBand> i tried reinstalling but that didnt fix the issue
<usser> sam4654: np
<ziggy23> can/should I fix this?
<Tom47> ziggy23 no, thats the way it seems to be now ... sort of pseudo scsi
<NerveBand> its so painful and hurtful
<NerveBand> o.0
<mc44> NerveBand: ubuntu cant change your windows resolution
<Dimensions> mc44:  lemme check it out ... may be i have previously ... where exactly is sources.lst location ?
<murph2481> 'your hardware doesn't need any restricted drivers'
<hurt> mc44 thats what i was thinking
<mc44> Dimensions: /etc/apt/sources.list
<NerveBand> mc44, it can, at least that what it did to mine
<needhelp> I have trouble enabling cgi for apache. I have added AddHandler to apache2.conf and restarted Apache2, but the .cgi file is still not parsed. Help ?
<NerveBand> one sec
<shinygerbil> ziggy23: i don't know, but probably not, and there's no need to really!
<mc44> Dimensions: please pastebin your sources.list
<NerveBand> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433876
<ziggy23> It does complain about the cluster size not being to Windows liking, too ... should I fix that?
<mc44> NerveBand: ubuntu cannot affect Windows
<sid32> anyone with experince getting xinebackend towork with audio?
<earthian> hello, i have a panasonic NV-DS30 minidv video camera. I connect it to my computers ieee1394 port, however nothing happens. I can not capture video. gscanbus program shows that no camera is connected to my firewire ports. Can somebody help me fix this??
<NerveBand> mc44, im damn sure that ubuntu did it because if it was windows, then how is it also affected my mac os x installation and my vista installation?
<shinygerbil> ziggy23: sorry, not a clue :/
<sam4654> does anybody here know if its possible to run windows games in cedega like guild wars and dungeon siege etc with the open source ati driver?
<Dimensions> mc44:  this is funny ... i have both fiesty and edgy added there ...
<NerveBand> it must hav ebeen cause i was fucking around with x
<mc44> Dimensions: that is not good
<mc44> !ohmy | NerveBand
<ubotu> NerveBand: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<omegazepher> Problem: I am using NFS. My server is sharing a directory with some subdirs. On the client i can mount the dir. the subdirs are visible, but empty.
<Dimensions> mc44 should i just replace edgy with fiesty ?
<mc44> NerveBand: No, Ubuntu cannot change windows configuration
<mc44> Dimensions: please pastebin your sources.list so I can have a look
<NerveBand> mc44, are you sure? this resolution stuff is just agh
<NerveBand> i cant even add the resolution i want in windows or my mac install
<Jordan_U> NerveBand, That isn't possible, Xorg is all software, it doesn't change your hardware / firmware configuration in any way, there is no way for it to effect windows
<omegazepher> NerveBand, So unless you really try. no
<NerveBand> o.0
<omegazepher> ^_^
<sam4654> is it true that ubuntu is just for linux noobs or is ubuntu an expert users distribution of choice too? not trying to depromote ubuntu in anyway by asking this
<omegazepher> Killing partitions and all
<IL_PRETE_AMEN> omg omg
<NerveBand> i should reinstall again but i dont think thats gonna help too
<konam> hi ya all
<omegazepher> sam4654, Ubuntu is made to be user friendly. so in that light, its easy
<gordonjcp> sam4654: it's easy for inexperienced users to get going
<IL_PRETE_AMEN> 1276 !!! nick !!!
<omegazepher> sam4654, its still powerfull enough for advanced users
<earthian> hello, i have a panasonic NV-DS30 minidv video camera. I connect it to my computers ieee1394 port, however nothing happens. I can not capture video. gscanbus program shows that no camera is connected to my firewire ports. Can somebody help me fix this??
<gordonjcp> sam4654: but then again, it's also good for more experienced users who don't want loads of hassle getting things working
<mc44> IL_PRETE_AMEN: please calm down :)
<dsmith> great article
<dsmith> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/05/ubuntu_review.html
<gordonjcp> earthian: what are you trying to capture with?
<Dimensions> mc44:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19328 ....
<sam4654> is it possible to get su to work with ubuntu?
<DanaG> earthian: see what dmesg shows.
<no_gatez_fan> sam4654/ try it see if you like it is what i suggest
<omegazepher> Is anyone familiar with NFS?
<DanaG> You may manually want to modprobe raw1394
<gordonjcp> sam4654: yes, you can set a password for root
<konam> earthian chage the permissions of the raw1394 directory in /dev
<gordonjcp> sam4654: you could also do "sudo su"
<Jordan_U> sam4654, It is also Debian based and has server versions, but it doesn't scale quite as far as debian ( like to embedded devices ) AFIK
<omegazepher> sam4654, sudo passwd root
<needhelp> I have trouble enabling cgi for apache. I have added AddHandler to apache2.conf and restarted Apache2, but the .cgi file is still not parsed. Help ?
<Dimensions> mc44: i think edgy are commented out ...
<demonspork> could someone please tell me how to exit the X server in a way that prevents it from launching again?
<konam> earthian type this in a terminal sudo chmod 666 /dev/raw1394
<mc44> Dimensions: yes they are, that shouldnt be a problem
<Zaggynl^Laptop> demonspork, stop gdm :
<py_geek> ubotu: are you there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you there? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> Dimensions: try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<earthian> did. whats now?
<jrib> needhelp: did you catch my last question?
<Zaggynl^Laptop> demonspork, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Jordan_U> demonspork, I believe that this should do it: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<demonspork> hooah
<konam> earthian after that install kino and in the preferences-->IEEE1394 you should see your cam model
<Jordan_U> I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 ( from Edgy ) with update-manager but every time I try I get an "authentication error"
<demonspork> people kept telling me to hit ctrl+alt+backspace, which allows it to just restart
<Tom47> demonspork step 1 .. ctl al backspace ..... step 2. take a look bottom lh corner and fiddle with changing the session to start next to a failafe terminal ... when finished with that exit, fiddle again to reinstate gnome/kde and bob's your uncle
<Dimensions> mc44:  that doesn't update / upgrade any thing but gives me same list for dist-upgrade ... which i have already downloaded and installed once ...
<jason0_> Anyone know of a terminal that allows you to split the screen into 2 terminals? Effectively the same thing as using screen "split" functionality?
<mc44> Dimensions: what do you mean, the same list?
<sam4654> is there a way to make firefox use my kde theme?
<demonspork> Tom47 the failsafe terminal is running an X server
<Tom47> is it???
<omegazepher> jason0_, Screen had a function like that I think. not sure though
<demonspork> yep
<Tom47> tha surprises me
<CerebroJD> I'm looking for documentation, or a bug report, of problems with Feisty installation problems on Inspiron 6400's with the ATI Radeon x1400.
<Jordan_U> Tom47, yup, for just a terminal you use a tty
<sam4654> i had lots of hassle installing the fglrx driver
<Dimensions> mc44:  as i mentioned i have downloaded all upgrades files to upgrade from edgy to fiesty ... and rebooted after it ... now its again asking me 380 MB files to be downloaded .... 296 files ...
<jason0_> omegazepher: yes it does, I want something similar to that but supported by the terminal emulator itself.
<zarath> cerebrojd: google is your friend
<CerebroJD> Installation from LiveCD fails, as the CD refuses to enter the live environment, and upgrading from 6.10 results in an failure of X to launch.
<Tom47> demonspork then have you tried booting into recovery mode ... that should give you a root session with no xserver running
<needhelp> jrib: was it if i did restart Apache? yes i did restart
<mc44> Dimensions: well no wonder you havent got feisty, you havent upgraded properly yet
<earthian> konam, nothing to choose in kino->preferences->ieee1394
<omegazepher> jason0_, in X or on the command line
<py_geek> ubotu: I need help with changing my screen resolution from 640 x 480 (its stuck on...) and i want to change it to the standart resoultion. I have a dell inspiron 1100 and i have edited the xorg.conf file like it said to on a couple of websites, but i got a type of bsod when i ttried to fix it...?
<jason0_> omegazepher: in x
<omegazepher> jason0_, let me check
<jrib> needhelp: no, did you set "Options +ExecCGI" on the directory where you have the cgi script?
<earthian> gscanbus now loops with message " Error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable "
<py_geek> all:: I need help with changing my screen resolution from 640 x 480 (its stuck on...) and i want to change it to the standart resoultion. I have a dell inspiron 1100 and i have edited the xorg.conf file like it said to on a couple of websites, but i got a type of bsod when i ttried to fix it...?
<Dimensions> mc44:  what does update-manager -c does ??
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Did you install any proprietary drivers from ati.com / nvidia.com ( they won't upgrade correctly unless you installed from the Ubuntu repos )
<Jordan_U> ?
<sam4654> py_geek try typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in terminal
<DivineOmega> NerveBand?
<CerebroJD> Jordon, no.  Fresh install of 6.10 was updated to 7.04
<CerebroJD> No additional drivers involved
<mc44> Dimensions: it just upgrades but in a slightly safer way than changing your sources.list
<insom^> oi oi oi
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, Try running ( from the terminal after X fails ) "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "VESA" as the driver
<Tom47> demonspork do you understand the suggestion?
<demonspork> this is sad, I have a fire-breathing computer and I can't even install windows and am having problems with Ubuntu :(
<CerebroJD> mmkay
<CerebroJD> *boots the lappy*
<demonspork> yes I do
<lego> Linux is too complicated and annoying.  Its a miracle it works.  lol
<Dimensions> mc44:  well its in progress ... so i would let it upgrade it then ... ?
<Tom47> demonspork and ....?
<demonspork> I am doing it
<jrib> needhelp: basically, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/howto/cgi.html
<mc44> Dimensions: yes, to upgrade it has to, you know, upgrade :)
* Pelo wonders what everyone elses typical cpu temp is on a desktop 
<lego> I am going back to WIndows.
<sam4654> windows is far more complicated and massively more annoying and dosent work
<AaronMT> Ubuntu hard locks when it asks for the wireless key and I just installed ubuntu (talking on second machine), what the heck can I do to fix this?
<Jordan_U> I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 ( from Edgy ) with update-manager but every time I try I get an "authentication error"
<GazzaK> demonspork, maybe a new cpu fan is in order then
<lego> Windows is the better OS.
<sam4654> lego is simple and fun and works
<GazzaK> lego, have fun then
<Jordan_U> lego, It gets better every day, I hope you try linux again another year
<XangelusX> AaronMT
<insom^> thing is its mostly hardware manufacturers that are at fault for the problems
<lego> Windows works, lets you install software, lets you actually get work done.
<XangelusX> tell mi your problem
<AaronMT> !attitude > lego
<DanaG> hmm, for Intel graphics,
<Firippu> lego: you will come back to linux.. its a addiction
<sam4654> i tried linux a few years ago and didnt like it then tried it about a year ago and i loved it
<lego> Linux is too annoying to be adictive.
<Jordan_U> lego, Ubuntu does that for me just fine
<mc44> lego: if you want to use windows, by all means do. This is not a channel for discussing its merits
<Dimensions> mc44:  just wondering if it didn't downloaded all files (hundreds of them ) which took half hour ... then why would it ask download complete and reboot your system ... etc ...
<insom^> lego just give it another shot in a year
<needhelp> jrib: yes I have +ExecCGI in apache2.conf. I just cleared the cache in firefox. Now I get a different errormessage: forbidden - no permission. Ive manually chmod'ed all files to 777, but still same result
<DanaG> there are two things to try: xserver-xorg-driver-intel
<vox754> Pelo, I asked the same and nobody answered. Mine is usually 41 C, but I've seen a dual core going up to 60 C
<insom^> it does come around
<DanaG> and 915resolution.
<danm2007> Is there anyway to Disable my PCI sound card. without actually removing it from it's PCI slot ?  Because i have a creative xfi card and i need to use my onboard audio ?
<mc44> Dimensions: who knows, maybe a bug. Should work this time :)
<insom^> also people actually give you tech support for linux
<XangelusX> if you want a pc that you control linux , if you want a pc without control windows
<omegazepher> jason0_, Sorry. cant find it. I thought I had a magazine about terminals
<Pelo> vox754,  celeron D  44 -50 , with fancontrol
<insom^> unlike some OSes
<jrib> needhelp: you check permissions on the parent directories?
<sam4654> windows will probably be discontinued soon anyway i think microsoft isnt getting anywhere
<Dimensions> thanks guys ...
<jacksonL> how might I concatenate a .avi file to the end of another .avi file?
<jason0_> omegazepher: thanks for looking.
<Dimensions> thanks mc44
<insom^> sam4654: I kind of doubt that
<mc44> Dimensions: no problem
<demonspork> Tom47, I need to get a session at runlevel 3 at least with no X server running
<omegazepher> jason0_, I usually just open 2. and a yakuake terminal
<sam4654> insom^ they havent made any progress in the last 6 years
<demonspork> recovery mode is runlevel 1
<SlimeyPete> sam4654: they've made truckloads of money, though ;)
<sam4654> SlimeyPete enough to pay off the national debts of many third world countries
<vox754> Pelo, during winter it may go as low a 25 C I think. I've never used fan control, I just recently saw a PC with that with Pentium D, seems cool.
<Jordan_U> I am trying to upgrade to 7.04 ( from Edgy ) with update-manager but every time I try I get an "authentication error"
<needhelp> jrib: I have set chmod -R 755 to all dirs and files under the root beginning at /var/www/
<DanaG> Pentium D is hot.  Core Duo / Core 2 Duo is cool.  Heh.
<sam4654> ive got a pentium 4 and the fan is so terrible that i get it up to 60 degrees centregrade on low load
<nalioth> Jordan_U: do you have non official repos in your sources.list ?
<omegazepher> Jordan_U, Are you using sudo? if yes. it could be bad keys.
<konam> earthian nothing, the type this on a terminal (with the cam connected) sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394
<CerebroJD> how do I restart the x-sever?
<AaronMT> ctrl-alt-backspace
<sam4654> ctrl+alt+backspace
<omegazepher> <sam4654> ctrl+alt+backspace
<XangelusX> sam4654 lmsensors
<Jordan_U> nalioth, I did before upgrading from Dapper -> Edgy, don't now
<CerebroJD> Totally a new linux user here, I appreciate the help
* omegazepher is lazy
<nalioth> CerebroJD: in a terminal 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Pelo> vox754,  I also get lower in winter , for obvious reasons, and I know this machine overheated in the summer,  but I was just wondering these days ,  I tried to add cpufreq to make the cpu  heat less and it didnt, seem to do anyting , so I started wondering
<jrib> needhelp: I don't know then.  You can post your apache2.conf if you want, but someone in #apache may recognize your problem faster
<robert98374> Welcome to the growjing club
<nalioth> Jordan_U: have you tried upgrading using apt-get/
<Jordan_U> omegazepher, Yes, I used gksu, I assume it is a problem with a missing key but I don't know what that key is
<omegazepher> Is anyone familiar with NFS?
<needhelp> jrib: ok, thanks so far
<robert98374> Anyone know of an easy way to mount an ISO besides burning it?
<CerebroJD> dammit, fail.
<CerebroJD> Same problem
<sam4654> linux seems easier to understand how it works that windows for some reason... terminal tells me alot
<jerky> robert98374: man mount, take a look at the loop back stuff
<mc44> CerebroJD: what problem?
<Jordan_U> nalioth, No, and I don't plan to unless I really think it's necessary
<sam4654> i wish i could install konsole on windows...
<robert98374> jerky man mount?
<omegazepher> Jordan_U, Try it from a terminal window. See what messages pop up
<CerebroJD> x1400, failure to load x-server on upgrade from 6.10
<jerky> robert98374: as in, take a look at the mount man page.
<Jordan_U> sam4654, You sort of can, cygwin
<FuzZy> what's going on?
<DivineOmega> sam4654: I know what you mean.
<CerebroJD> (on 7.04)
<robert98374> jerky ahh
<FuzZy> did you hear about windows ubuntu?
<FuzZy> http://www.pugbus.net/artman/publish/05037002_11_windowsubuntu.shtml
<konam> im having problems with the download speed of azureus (and any other bittorrent client) in feisty. someone knows how to fix this?
<FuzZy> what is microsoft trying to do?
<mc44> CerebroJD: you need to install the fglrx drivers
<jerky> robert98374: you can do something like this: mount /tmp/image -o loop=/dev/loop1
<robert98374> jerky i have some scripts for nautalus but i am not sure how to install them
<phreaky_> Hi every1! I was just curious if any1 uses VLCplayer and Twinview, I'm using that, and when i try to use fullscreen on my second monitor it jumps to the first monitor. Any1 know how to fix this, and keep the fullscreen on the second monitor where it first was when i choosed fullscreen.
<sam4654> konam allow port 6881 through your firewall and enable dht
<CerebroJD> mc44, ok, will do some googling
<mc44> CerebroJD: no need, I shall give you a link
<CerebroJD> woot
<insom^> well guys I'm attempting to install world of warcraft in cedega
<mc44> !ati | CerebroJD
<ubotu> CerebroJD: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<new2linux> When having kpackage I get this error: "/bin/sh is needed".  What does it mean?
<Jordan_U> omegazepher, Try what? I am trying to upgrade to Feisty, I am not going to edit my sources.list and dist-upgrade unless I think it's necessary.
<insom^> wish me luck
<CerebroJD> whoah
<CerebroJD> thats damn cool lol
<robert98374> Ill be rooting for ya
<Pelo> konam,  adjust your bittorrent values,  azureus has a nice page for that,  ask in #azureus-support  and donT' expect to always dl at max speed with bittorrent,  speeds vary widely from torren to torrent,  and don't max out your ul speed you kill your dl
<yarod> is there a cmd to open the ubuntu desktop from shell
<insom^> thanks robert
<jacksonL> how might I concatenate a .avi file to the end of another .avi file?
<mc44> CerebroJD: you will need to follow the edgy instructions
<Jordan_U> CerebroJD, For Feisty to install ATi / Nvidia drivers just go to System -> Administration -> Restricted driver manager
<konam> sam4654 i have that port open, how do i enable dht?
<mc44> Jordan_U: he doesnt have X
<new2linux> What is meant by "/bin/sh is needed"?  Please.
<Pelo> yarod,  try gnome
<sam4654> is winbuntu a joke or something?
<CerebroJD> Jordon, I have no X
<insom^> so far I seem to be able to do everything I do in windows on ubuntu
<omegazepher> Jordan_U, Ofcourse. What I meant was instead of using gksu. open a terminal and sudo the command. you get more feedback then
<vox754> Pelo, I think the absolute maximum should be around 75 C. My CPU reached 50, I think, when it went crazy on Windows XP, it really scared the hell out of me.
<konam> Pelo i know that
<Jordan_U> mc44, Ahh, does VESA not work?
<insom^> except for gametap...
<mc44> Jordan_U: no, there is a bug
<lwolf-> 'jour tous
<konam> Pelo my bt values are ok, i set it with the values that it had in dapper
<sam4654> konam its in the options somewhere but it should be enabled by default
<Jordan_U> omegazepher, Ahh, will do...
<Devyll> hello, I'm new to ubuntu. I need to install php 4.4.6 (last stable version of php4) and I don't know the exact name of the module. How can I search the exact name of a module in ubuntu ?
<konam> sam4654 yeah, i think that is enable by default in azureus
<DanaG> Oh, for azureus,
<DanaG> there's #azureus-support
<XZC> Devyll why not the lastest PHPversion?
<Devyll> XZC: what version ?
<sam4654> konam also do a nat test and make sure you dont have a nat problem
<Pelo> vox754,  I have the temp protection in my bios set at 60 but you know you do this a while ago and you forget why excatly and you start to worry ect ...
<phreaky_> I was just curious if any1 uses VLCplayer and Twinview, I'm using that, and when i try to use fullscreen on my second monitor it jumps to the first monitor. Any1 know how to fix this, and keep the fullscreen on the second monitor where it first was when i choosed fullscreen.
<sam4654> konam and remember that some torrents are much faster than others
<konam> DanaG azureus under feisty, under dapper it was ok, and in the forums there's some other users with my problem
<XZC> Devyll isnt PHP 5.2.2 the last vers.?
<CerebroJD> mc44, I have no idea if my wireless card is working in the laptop... I presume a net connection is needed?
<DanaG> Hmm, it might have something to do with the version of Java, perhaps.
<XZC> Devyll newer that 4...
<Devyll> XZC: I need php 4
<XZC> Devyll ok...
<Devyll> some script I must use are incomaptible with php5
<Pelo> bbl
<Devyll> and it's to much work to change the code ... so I have to user php4
<speedo_> g' evening
<Devyll> so, can anyone help me ?
<mc44> CerebroJD: not if you have a feisty CD
<speedo_> hey guys i've just installed feisty
<speedo_> but i can't run frostwire
<speedo_> anyone could give me a help
<omegazepher> speedo_, Does it give a message?
<XZC> Devyll sorry... =(
<speedo_> no
<speedo_> i've installed the java sun package
<omegazepher> speedo_, open a terminal and start it from there
<Devyll> at least tell me how to search the exact name of a module I wish to install
<needhelp> Help needed - while trying to access a .cgi file, I get 403 forbidden-error. I have chmod the .cgi file to 777, but still forbidden
<fuffal0> i've got a proxy set up on a computer for my friend in the usa to use (can't watch a streaming canada hockey site unless you're from canada) - somehow it still knows he's not from canada - what else can i do?
<speedo_> ok
<CerebroJD> mc44, is there a method to tell it to get the files from the CD?
<speedo_> ok
<mc44> CerebroJD: yea
<DanaG> fuffal0: you could set up remote desktop over SSH.
<CerebroJD> also, will I need the regular cd, or the alternate one?
<speedo_> there many messages of error
<konam> sam4654 everything is ok (green) in azureus but the speed doesn't took over the 10kb limit
<speedo_> !
<davidisko> why there is not an mysql5.1 in ubuntu feisty?
<jrib> fuffal0: maybe he has some cookies?  Does whatismyip.org show his ip or yours?
<mc44> CerebroJD: put the cd in the drive and do "apt-cdrom add"
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: couldn't find the apt deb, but i just copied the missing dirs from my other computer :D
<DanaG> Or at least X Forwarding over SSH.
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, Is it working? :D
<mc44> CerebroJD: either. which one do you have?
<DivineMonkey> omegazepher: Yeah seems to be :)
<omegazepher> DivineMonkey, Nice going :D
<CerebroJD> both lol
<py_geek> ALL: I dont have the option to change my screen width to 1024x(whatever the standard is..). I have configured my xorg file but it still dosent work. I have tried to edit it manually but i mess everything up... anyone know how to fix this? have a dell inspiron 1100...?
<XZC> Devyll test #php in freenode
<mc44> CerebroJD: :), doesnt make any difference
<CerebroJD> I have discs for 6.10, 7.04 and 7.04 alternate :-P
<XZC> Devyll they might know
<Devyll> it is not realted to php
<Devyll> I wanted to know
<CerebroJD> Installed Edgy before I noticed that Feisty was out
<XZC> dev Then I canthelp you
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok, make sure you use the feisty disk :)
<Devyll> how to search for all available module for ubuntu starting with "xyz"
<Devyll> something like that
<Devyll> a functiona to search for packages
<jrib> !apt > Devyll (see the private message from ubotu)
<Devyll> #function
<fuffal0> jrib, whatismyip.org shows your local ip address regardless of proxy (i think)
<jrib> !enter > Devyll (see the private message from ubotu)
<gglser> hi all
<Devyll> thanks
<rod> hey people
<sam4654> does anybody know how to made gnome applications use my kde brushed metal itunes theme without getting lots of black areas all over the place?
<Hungry_Wolf> hello
<CerebroJD> ok, added the cd
<gglser> quick question: whats the name of java runtime envir. so i can install it with apt.get ?
<fuffal0> ok..on another note then - is there a way to remote desktop onto an ubuntu machine?  remote-X or something?
<Hungry_Wolf> i need some help...any expert can pm me?
<py_geek> ALL: I dont have the option to change my screen width to 1024x(whatever the standard is..). I have configured my xorg file but it still dosent work. I have tried to edit it manually but i mess everything up... anyone know how to fix this? have a dell inspiron 1100...?????
<speedo_> ok
<CerebroJD> mc44, do I need to use a different command than  "sudo apt-get" now?
<rod> My portable ext2 usb harddisc got a littlebit damaged. I would like to run a fix program over it but has anybody some documentations / tips on where to start?
<speedo_> i wish to know how install the .bin file
<Dybber> My musicplayer runs as a daemon (MPD), is there an IRC client that works in the same way?
<mc44> CerebroJD: nope, the instructions should work
<lakcaj> gglser, sun-java5-jre
<Vastlee_> Question Please:  Could someone tell me how to map a Linux drive in Windows?  I found a guide to do it using Samba but it's really old.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<omegazepher> isilol, You have a big problem, greek sheepinduced static variables
<robdeman> Hi folks, what is the best way for a VPN? I like to be able to use Windows networking from my laptop to access the Linux server -- maybe by tunneling Samba or something like that?
<jrib> fuffal0: whatismyip.org will show you the ip that the server sees.  For example if I use a socks proxy through ssh, it will show my ip of my server that I ssh to.  For "remote-X" there's system > perferences > remote desktop
<gglser> lakcaj: thanks a lot!
<py_geek> ALL: I dont have the option to change my screen width to 1024x(whatever the standard is..). I have configured my xorg file but it still dosent work. I have tried to edit it manually but i mess everything up... anyone know how to fix this? have a dell inspiron 1100...?
<isilol> omegazepher: help the people : P
<omegazepher> robdeman, I use apache for that
<Hungry_Wolf> anybody know how to fix the "no sound problem on ubuntu 7.04"?
<robdeman> omegazepher: Apache -- what exactly?
<sam4654> what port range should a choose a port for azureus from?
<omegazepher> py_geek, Remove all the other resolutions, save and restart
<Tom47> robdeman: ssh is a good way to go
<mc44> !fixres | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<omegazepher> robdeman, Just apache, and put a softlink to the files you want to share in the webroot
<konam> there's someone here using azureus under feisty? i'm having problems with it
<CerebroJD> using: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<omegazepher> robdeman, not all that shiney, but it works for me.
<CerebroJD> doesnt work, tryin to find the net connection I think
<shitwolf> Hi! does anyone  with a radeon-card here have experience with the ati.com fglrx drivers vs. the open-source 'radeon' xorg driver?
<Vastlee_> Question Please:  Could someone tell me how to map a Linux drive in Windows?  I found a guide to do it using Samba but it's really old.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<robdeman> omegazepher: mmm well Im looking for a true VPN solution actually?
<sam4654> konam install firestarter and configure your firewall through it
<sam4654> it worked for me
<speedo_> anyone could tell me how install the .bin files?
<mc44> CerebroJD: what error do you get?
<omegazepher> robdeman, understandable. Did you check google? "ubuntu vpn"
<CerebroJD> Couldnt find package
<jrib> speedo_: what are you trying to install?
<speedo_> java
<omegazepher> Vastlee, What did you do so far?
<jrib> !java > speedo_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<chrisjw> what's the best way to make deb packages?
<Tom47> Vastlee try working through System>Administration>Shared Folders
<jrib> chrisjw: help.ubuntu.com see the "packaging guide"
<davidisko> why there is not an mysql5.1 in ubuntu feisty?
<Hungry_Wolf> help needed: my laptop got no sound output.
<sam4654> konam you can choose a port for azureus and then enable it in firestarter and then you should get no more speed problems
<Tom47> !sound > Hungry_Wolf
<mc44> CerebroJD: hmm, when you did apt-cdrom add, was there an error or anything?
<Vastlee_> Thanks Tom, will do
<jrib> davidisko: because 5.1 was probably released after feisty was frozen?
<robdeman> omegazepher: yeah but I get a lot of info on how to connect to a Windows server... not on how to use the Linux machien as server and then configure my WinXP laptop as client
<CerebroJD> mc44 it asked me to insert a disc, which I did, then press enter (which I also did :P)
<CerebroJD> it appeared to mount fine
<phatbob> Hi all, I am trying to install kubuntu / ubuntu. Everytime I try and install I get frozen at a screen saying 'Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives" Searched various forums for answers but cannot resolve
<sam4654> what is port 1900 and SSDP? and why does it keep trying to access my computer?
<mc44> CerebroJD: could you do "less /etc/apt/sources.list" and see if the CD is in there
<jrcdude> Hi, can someone please help me with my Wireless internet?
<CerebroJD> hmm, no such file/directory
<jrib> davidisko: I'm reading the wikipedia page on mysql and it says 5.1 hasn't even been released
<omegazepher> robdeman, http://kerneltrap.org/node/5018
<phreaky_> If i got 20 zipfiles in 1 directory, and want to unzip all at the same time, with unzip.. how do i write that? Unzip *.zip does not work =(
<mc44> CerebroJD: er,,, that cant be right :) sure you typed it in correctly :)
<jrib> phreaky_: for file in *.zip; do unzip $file; done
<jrib> phreaky_: for same time, you may want to surround the unzip stuff in ()
<speedo_> i 've just done it
<mc44> CerebroJD: NO quotes :)
<jrcdude> Hi, can someone please help me with my Wireless internet?
<gglser> lakcaj: ok thanks i installed it, but how do I click ok at the agreement section??
<speedo_> but i can't run frostwire
* usser who is this general protection and why is he scanning my harddrive
<isilol> jrcdude: what is the problem?
<jrib> speedo_: what error do you get when you try 'frostwire' in a terminal?
<lakcaj> gglser, just keeping pressing <enter> until you get a yes/no (or something like that)
<Tom47> usser getting at your privates is he
<gglser> lakcaj: got it. thanks a bunch
<CerebroJD> haha, I figured no quotes...
<phatbob> Hi all, I am trying to install kubuntu / ubuntu. Everytime I try and install I get frozen at a screen saying 'Detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives" Searched various forums for answers but cannot resolve
<CerebroJD> whoah and it works now
<phreaky_> jrib, thanks alot.. that was to hard to guess xD
<omegazepher> robdeman, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=349922
<usser> Tom47: damn right =)
<Booler> Greetings
<omegazepher> robdeman, http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<speedo_> it tells me that i have a too old
<jrcdude> isilol: talk in private chat?
<CerebroJD> wait a second.... mc44, if I have the feisty disc, can I do the instructions for Feisty instead of Edgy?
<omegazepher> robdeman, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu6.10_firewall_gateway
<robdeman> should I go for pptpd or openvpn?
<mc44> CerebroJD: no, the feisty instruction involve using X :)
<speedo_> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or
<jrib> phreaky_: np
<robdeman> pptp is a Microsoft invention and not quite secure, is it?
<CerebroJD> hmm
<CerebroJD> the cd is listed in there
<roadfish> how can I change the label on my SD or harddrive partition?
<CerebroJD> (the sources.list)
<davidisko> jrib: so you're reading bad.. mysql -v
<davidisko> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<davidisko> Your MySQL connection id is 350530
<davidisko> Server version: 5.1.16-beta FreeBSD port: mysql-server-5.1.16
<davidisko> Reading history-file /home/davidisko/.mysql_history
<davidisko> Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.
<konam> sam4654 i've done that already, and the NAT is green.
<omegazepher> robdeman, Honestly. i dont have a clue
<jrib> davidisko: please don't paste here
<jrcdude> isilol: can we talk in private chat?????
<speedo_> so i have downloaded a new version of java
<konam> sam4654 what port do you choose for azureus?
<speedo_> it's a .bin file
<usser> robdeman: i use openvpn, which not always compatible, luckily they have a windows client too
<mc44> CerebroJD: can you do "apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Booler> anyone versed in ipcop troubleshooting?
<isilol> yea jrcdude, i am messaging you :  )
<sam4654> konam 57559
<jrcdude> isilol: ok :D
<davidisko> jrib: that's an answer why the mysql51 isn't in feisty?
<usser> robdeman: hell of pain in the ass to setup though
<CerebroJD> unable to locate package
<sam4654> konam i think theres a certain range of good ports and i know that 57559 is in it
<omegazepher> jrib, its a beta
<ionus> how i can to see rusian lang in amarok
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok. I am idiot. Do "apt-get update"
<robdeman> ok I think I should instal pptpd then
<jrib> davidisko: huh?
<cybe> I have a little problem, and hope someone can help me: I have a 500 GB harddisk wich is formatted in FAT32 at the moment, but i need to have files bigger than 4GB on it. But wich filesystem should i use? People get files from my harddisk often, and they all use Windows, it would be a hard job to make all of them install an ext3 driver... I could install NTFS read/write on my Ubuntu, but that might mess up all the files right? And couldn't
<cybe>  the ext3 driver do the same ?
<lajos> Can anybody help me how can i setup the compiz on ubuntu 7.04? i have ati card
<CerebroJD> mc44: could not open lock file
<ionus> how i can to see rusian lang in amarok
<isilol> jrcdude: do you read me? maybe you can try talking private querying me
<ionus> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<CerebroJD> (btw, what does 'sudo' mean?)
<speedo_> anyone who have installed Frostwire on feisty fawn
<davidisko> does anyone know why mysql5.1 isn't in feisty?
<speedo_> ?
<mc44> CerebroJD: it means you run as root
<frutax> Hello, I'm running Feisty and I'm not sure if this is an ubuntu problem, but I'm not sure where else to put it right now: My DVD player easily recognizes some DVDs (e. g. Blade Runner), but spends forever reading, and then doesn't recognize others (e. g. Arrested Development). The strange part is I remember it recognizing some yesterday that it isn't today. Does this sound like hardware or...
<frutax> ...software?
<jrcdude> isilol: can you just join channel #jrcdude ?
<mc44> CerebroJD: yes sorry, use "sudo apt-get update"
<fuffal0> how do i make default squid anonymize my browsing (give the proxy ip instead of mine)
<omegazepher> cybe, you could put the big drive on a linux pc and share the disk over samba
<CerebroJD> huge bunch of 'could not resolve' errors, mc44
<Tom47> robdeman http://pigtail.net/LRP/printsrv/cygwin-ssh.html
<mc44> CerebroJD: yeah dont worry, no internet
<CerebroJD> ok
<mc44> CerebroJD: now try installing again
<Hungry_Wolf> i need help to solve the no sound problem.. :(
<CerebroJD> Mc44: Couldnt find package
<mc44> CerebroJD: gah!
<mc44> CerebroJD: sure you have the package name right? :)
<CerebroJD> No kiddin eh lol
<stone_> Hello.How to remove last text line in the file??
<robdeman> ok thanks all I have a lotta info to process...
<cybe> omegazepher, yes i know - but the file transfer is only 100mb/s then. But it might be the only solution if not the NTFS writing is reliable yet?
<robdeman> :)
<lajos> Any body who have experience feisty, compiz with ati card?
<Vastlee> If you have a drive shared in Ubuntu Fiesty on the workgroup of "HOME" should you be able to see that in windows?\
<Dybber> How do I restart gnome-panel?
<willzzz> who here has fglrx experience
<willzzz> ala the ATI Linux driver
<sam4654> how do i do a port whois on port 52599?
<usser> willzzz: i do
<willzzz> (EE) fglrx(0): GART is not initialized, disabling DRI
<willzzz> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<willzzz> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<willzzz> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<willzzz> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<willzzz> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<Tom47> lajos it no workee
<willzzz> i did the manual install from the wiki
<usser> willzzz: dont paste here use !pastebin
<CerebroJD> mc44: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<willzzz> k will do in the future
<omegazepher> cybe, I did not have any problems with it. but its still not stable. Might get buggered with permissions as well
<willzzz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lajos> tom47: is dosnt work?
<mc44> Crescendo: try apt-cache search xorg fglrx
<omegazepher> cybe, 100 mb/s isn`t enough?
<usser> willzzz: it says right there (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad
<CerebroJD> I presume you mean CerebroJD? lol
<mc44> CerebroJD: er.. yes :)
<Tom47> lajos for a better coverage of beryl etc try #ubuntu-effects
<usser> willzzz: did u install from apt-get or using ati installer?
<lajos> tom47: ok
<willzzz> ati installer with the instructions from the wiki
<robert98374> anyone know of a guide to install nautilus scripts for newbs?
<willzzz> and it installed the kernel module from the generated *.deb files
<Hungry_Wolf> anyone can help me out?
<cybe> omegazepher:  Were talking big files, and a lot of them... And it would just be easiest if it was directly connected... I might look into NTFS, but i would really hate to loose 500 GB of data
<CerebroJD> ahh its listed, but not as the same as the instructions
<omegazepher> Hungry_Wolf, What chipset does your sondcard have?
<DanielHolth> Hi, I wonder whether there's another program that can automatically transfer podcasts to a media device, besides Amarok which is sometimes too slow (and which apparently doesn't work if I use fast user switching, and am the second user).
<mc44> CerebroJD: what does it say?
<jrib> robert98374: you can use nautilus-script-manager, though it's still cli I believe
<omegazepher> cybe, I hear that :/
<DanielHolth> The perfect program would also delete older files from the media device.
<CerebroJD> xserver-xorg-video-ati - X.org X Server -- Ati display driver
<wael95> can i use PSP on linux ?
<davidisko> does anyone know why mysql5.1 isn't in feisty?
<mc44> CerebroJD: no thats the wrong one
<CerebroJD> mmmkay
<usser> willzzz: are u sure that u installed fglrx-kernel... package
<CerebroJD> thats the only one there
<mc44> CerebroJD: do you have restricted enabled?
<phatbob> Hey, can anyone help me with a new install issue?
<omegazepher> cybe, NTFS Reading is splendid. its the writing that gives the problems
<usser> willzzz: what video card u have?
<jrib> robert98374: also see http://www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/gosnautilus-440.html
<willzzz> radeon 9800 pro, supported by the driver
<CerebroJD> I dont know... I dont think I've done anything to enable it
<usser> willzzz: because old ones prior to 9200 are no longer supported
<cybe> omegazepher, I know but i will be doing a lot of writing
<usser> willzzz: oh ok
<willzzz> yes i installed the fglrx-kernel pkg from the *.deb generated by the ati-installer
<willzzz> i did this because after the upgrade to 7.04 is suddenly reverted back to MESA
<robert98374> jrib ok thanks illl check that out but where do i find the information on   nautilus-script-manager?
<cybe> omegazepher, I am primarily using the harddisk on my own computer under Ubuntu... And thats where most files are written from. The ext3 driver might me more safe for me, but it would annoy a lot of people
<mc44> CerebroJD: when you "less /etc/apt/sources.list" does the cdrom line have something like 'feisty main restricted' at the end?
<usser> willzzz: hm weird, emm did u try installing drivers from the repository?
<hwdeath> hi
<_ry> Hi. My soundcard isn't working. Is there a way to run the install program's hardware detection/setup again?
<willzzz> it has that installed
<CerebroJD> yes, feisty main restricted
<willzzz> eh maybe its conflicting
<willzzz> if i uninstall the repo version
<usser> willzzz: oh wait so u know have both??
<herbaliser> hi just installed dvd::rip in ubuntu but it doesn't fit on my screen
<mc44> CerebroJD: and that line doesnt have a # at the start
<usser> willzzz: thats no good
<jrib> robert98374: well I just tried it and it only manages nautilus-script-audio-convert and nautilus-script-collection-svn (pacakges you can install) so it's probably not what you want.  Easier to just copy yours to ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<herbaliser> i can't see the whole program settings
<sebus07> hey jest tu kto z polski ??????????
<willzzz> my question is is the pkg 'xorg-driver-fglrx ' from the repo shown on my system
<herbaliser> anybody know how i can resize this?
<Jay2> i installed a base system without creating a user account, what do i use for the root password?
<herbaliser> Jay2 sudo -s gives you root
<hwdeath> has anyone had their /etc/group file foobared when adding groups or trying to assign groups to directory's?
<CerebroJD> mc44, no it doesnt.  The line above it does, but thats the Edgy one (dunno why thats there)
<willzzz> that PKG only or does the ati installer generate a second pkg with the same name>?
<asherZ> how do i change the RWIN in Ubuntu Fiesty
<robert98374> jrib ok will try that too
<Jay2> yes, but im stuck on the ubuntu login screen. how can i even get to a shell?
<mc44> CerebroJD: when you update they are commented out. Ok this is weird. try "cd /media/cdrom"
<usser> willzzz: i'd suggest u wipe out everything switch to vesa driver and start from installing from the repo since its easier
<omegazepher> cybe, Just smack your users and make them use linux. But sorry, I dont have any other ideas (except mixing virtual machines and samba shares in them and a lot of weirdness
<CerebroJD> cm44, worked I think
<_ry> Jay2: hit ctl+alt+1
<CerebroJD> *mc44
<_ry> then use a blank passwd
<_ry> and login as root
<Jay2> thanks
<_ry> to get back
<_ry> hit ctl+alt+7
<hwdeath> can anyone post an /etc/group file from a fresh install mine got messed up somehow and I can't sudo anymore.
<usser> willzzz: wipe everything that has to do with fglrx rather
<CerebroJD> this whole problem is frustrating... I dunno why the Live CD wouldnt work for 7.04 in the first place
<brussel> So how hard is it to set up a mail server on ubuntu, can somebody walk me through it?
<sam54435> usser are you here? I have 1 more problem with ut2004
<mc44> CerebroJD: there is a bug with the ati cards
<cybe> omegazepher, well your right! It is not my problem that they can't have access, they should use a good stable system instead of Windows, lol, I am going to format it in ext3 ;)
<shawn34> brussel, there are plenty of how-to's on the net, google it
<darwin> how can I back up my Firefox history?
<hwdeath> can anyone help me?
<usser> sam54435: sure
<omegazepher> cybe, ^_^ Thats the spirit
<kbrosnan> darwin, what version of firefox?
<feistyman> Hello Everyone, I'm having trouble deleting a "locked" folder from my desktop. Any ideas on how to "trash" it?
<_ry> Hi. Rerunning the hardward detection? anyone know?
* usser is it true that if u use linux u have to grow a beard?
<mc44> CerebroJD: try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<sam54435> usser how do I enable 1440X900 resolution?
<usser> sam54435: shoot
<robert98374> jrib total brain fart- where can i find the .gnome folder?
<darwin> kbrosnan: 2.0.0.3
<sam54435> usser atm I only have up to 1280X800
<_ry> usser: no
<shawn34> darwin, /home/username/.mozilla look in there
<usser> sam54435: bugger huh, is your screen destop in 1440x900?
<shawn34> darwin, you'll find 'history.dat'
<_ry> usser: some sort of facial hair is required though
<sam54435> usser yes it is
<CerebroJD> mc44, done
<brussel> shawn34: uh huh, i did first
<mc44> CerebroJD: that worked ok?
<sam54435> usser I think I need to edit one of the config files but im not sure which one
<kbrosnan> darwin, history.dat
<_ry> usser: this is why wo few women use linux.
<robert98374> jrib or to that folder specificly cause i am not finding it
<_ry> usser: well, except in eastern europe
<usser> sam54435: sorry i've never used ut2004
<CerebroJD> mc44, I think it did
<stone_> Hello.How to remove last text line in the file??
<CerebroJD> no errors...
<darwin> kbrosnan: Thank you
<usser> sam54435: played it
<Chetwin> Hey all.  Do rythmbox and banshee share the same engine???
<usser> sam54435: so i dont know about that
<usser> _ry: heh
<mc44> CerebroJD: did it say it was already installed, or did it install it?
<hwdeath> I need to know the default groups the first user on a fresh install belongs to.
<sam54435> usser lol how can you play it and not use it?
<shawn34> brussel, stop being lazy people are going to hold your hand
<hwdeath> my group setting got messed ups
<hwdeath> *up
<CerebroJD> said its already the newest version, set to manual installed.
<usser> sam54435: i mean i've never played it
<peepsalot> is there a way to use sshfs from a liveCD
<brussel> shawn34: so you are saying ubuntu isn't for the people, just the nerds?
<CerebroJD> 0 upgrade, 0 newsly installed
<shawn34> brussel, i just searched "ubuntu set up mail server" in google and the first one in the list is what your looking for
<sam54435> usser do you know of an unreal irc chatroom I could ask for help in?
<davidisko> does anyone know why mysql5.1 isn't in feisty?
<Booler> I cannot access the intarwebs from my main computer when my IPCOP is in place... any ideas?
<Skaag> Hello there!!!!
<MenZa> What's a good webcam apllication to adjust settings.
<Skaag> ;-)
<MenZa> !hi | Skaag
<ubotu> Skaag: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DanielHolth> peesalot In Debinan, I had to say "modprobe fuse" and then ran the sshfs command without problems.
<omegazepher> davidisko, It is in beta
<brussel> well i used "ubuntu feisty mailserver godaddy" and didn't see anything i liked
<SRed13> Help me please.  Dapper Server 6.06 trying to get a Dlink 650 / AR5212 pci card to work.
<shawn34> brussel, why don't you try your self and WHEN YOU GET STUCK you come in here for help
<jrib> robert98374: it's .gnome2.  It is in your home directory but you need to go to  view > show hidden files
<hwdeath> wow some community support here
<davidisko> omegazepher: where? how can i install it via apt?
<Taladan> hwdeath - check /etc/default/useradd
<robert98374> jrib thanks
<usser> sam54435: no
<DanielHolth> peepsalot if FUSE support or the sshfs command don't exist on the live cd, then it will be trickier.
<Skaag> My box loads the sky2 driver for my syskonnect yukon card but it's buggy, I noticed the older sk98lin driver is also supplied, how do I tell my box to use that instead?
<jrib> robert98374: you may need to create nautilus-scripts inside there yourself
<sam54435> usser ok thanks
<hwdeath> my /etc/group file got messed up
<omegazepher> davidisko, I think 5.1 is still in beta, and therefor not in the repo`s. Try getting the sourcecode and compile it yourself
<brussel> shawn34, why don't you just be helpful instead of making assumptions
<hwdeath> I'm saying I can't sudo because I'm not in the groups I should be in
<usser> sam54435: did u even see ut2004 to run in 1440x900 res even on windows?
<peepsalot> DanielHolth, well the Fiesty liveCD doesn't have sshfs command.  which debian cd should I get?
<davidisko> omegazepher: great..
<shawn34> brussel, because people are lazy and don't want to learn just want people to do things for them
<brussel> shawn34, thank you for your opinion, please move on
<shawn34> brussel, shure thing
<DanielHolth> peepsalot are you able to run "apt-get install" on the live cd?
<DanielHolth> peepsalot I was not using a live cd at the time.
<Taladan> your group file got messed up and you can't sudo?  Best bet is to do this:
<hwdeath> Is there some kinda bug in usradd or grpadd that screwed up my /etc/group file?
<SRed13> I've tried to do this on my own, I got NDSIwrapper, but I guess its for a different version of linux, the "make install" commands don't do anything
<PolitikerNEU> yes, installing apps is supported in the live cd
<binary0> evenings all :)
<PolitikerNEU> I was able to install a programm
<SRed13> hello
<Flannel> davidisko: that's correct.  5.1 isn't a real release.  So it won't be in the repositories.  (Because 5.0 is stable).  What did you need from 5.1?
<Taladan> pop your livecd in and mount your harddrive, copy over /etc/groups from livecd to /etc on your harddrive
<peepsalot> DanielHolth, could not find package shfs
<peepsalot> sshfs
<omegazepher> davidisko, WHat does 5.1 have that 5.1 does not?
<webjames> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omegazepher> davidisko, Interest here :)
<mc44> CerebroJD: did you use the livecd or the alternate cd? not that it should matter
<ixian_> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz can someone tell me if they can grab that file or not? im trying to install flash and it cant seem to connect to that site
<runa> i want to create a proxy server to host Z but i have to pass through host Y. How can i do that
<webjames> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<CerebroJD> Alternat
<CerebroJD> +e
<Taladan> hwdeath: I've not had any issues with useradd, but I haven't messed with it since I ug to feisty
<hwdeath> I don't think the server install has a live cd
<omegazepher> davidisko,  WHat does 5.1 have that 5.0 does not?*
<webjames> omegazepher: sshfs doesn't exist
<cybe> omegazepher, I just got an idea, could I have 2 partitions on the drive or something, one in FAT32 which contains a setup-file for the ext3 for Windows, and a partition with all the other files in ext3
<davidisko> omegazepher: creating databases with dot
<hwdeath> I'm using 6.06 lts
<feistyman> Can anyone help me unlock a "locked" file on my desktop?
<Taladan> hwdeath - it should...or at least a recovery portion.
<davidisko> Flannel: creating databases with dot
<Flannel> hwdeath: no, it doesn't. server is a textmode installer, like alternate.  No Live system
<peepsalot> webjames, you talking to me?
<CerebroJD> mc44, I'll unmount it and switch to the liveCD if it might help
<Taladan> hm
<hwdeath> yea
<mc44> CerebroJD: shouldnt make a difference :s
<Taladan> taking it into recovery though should still be able to do it
<cybe> feistyman: how locked?
<webjames> peepsalot, i don't know
<CerebroJD> Hmm ok, I'll leave it then
<peepsalot> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (feisty), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<omegazepher> cybe, you could also put the setup file on the ntfs part. from windows
<Taladan> But don't know if the /etc/groups is going to be the same.
<davidisko> omegazepher: i got about 30databases without dot and i don't want to change them
<gpd> I am having strange issues with I82801CAIH3 on an Ubuntu Feisty laptop - everything looks fine but no sound.  The LiveCD works fine however.
<hwdeath> that's what I need
<Nolt> hello
<robert98374> jrib i put it in the folder how do i make it so i can use it?
<hwdeath> the /etc/groups settings
<omegazepher> davidisko, Yeah, I can imagine.
<Taladan> yes, i know...
<peepsalot> i guess ihave to aler the sources.list on the livecd or something, is that possible
<webjames> feistyman: try pressing ALT the n F2 the typing gksudo nautilus and then you can change the permissions as root
<omegazepher> davidisko, I say compile from source
<peepsalot> alter
<Taladan> hm...well, you could always try it.
<hwdeath> I'm not sure what the defaults where
<feistyman> cybe, thank you. I transfered MYPictures file from Windows to my Linux desktop. There's a key icon on the file, and it won't let me delete it
<Nolt> Who know good a Virtual PC and proftpd ?? please repond I got big problem
<hwdeath> I'll make sure to back it up after I fix it.
<_gtt_> chown it feisty
<jrib> robert98374: did you make sure it was "executable"?
<omegazepher> feistyman, thats because of the permitions
<davidisko> omegazepher: but why there is not in apt? i got 5.1 o fbsd about two months ago..
<gpd> on the installed version aplay -l gives subdevices: 0/1 whereas in the liveCD it says 1/1 - any pointers?
<hwdeath> I never had that problem before
<_gtt_> and then chmod it
<peepsalot> this is a pain in the ass, isn't there a LiveCD with sshfs already on it?
<robert98374> jrib sorry i am really new to Linux how do i do that?
<Taladan> yeah, it's always a good idea to back any configuration files up anyways
<omegazepher> davidisko, Dont know. Maybe some kind of incompatibility?
<gpd> i think i need to set slave.pcm to something - but not sure what
<jrib> robert98374: right click > properties > permisions
<webjames> see you
<_gtt_> i had some issues when i was setting up my samba... the default permissions were read only and the default owner was "nobody".
<feistyman> omegazepher, how do I change the permission do I can delete it? So far , unsuccessful
<sam453435> usser just to let you know 1440X900 is now working
<cybe> feistyman, okay it seems you don't have the rights to delete it. Do you know how to open a terminal?
<hwdeath> it happened when I tried to assign a group to /var/www
<Nolt> anyone ??
<_gtt_> feistyman - i just told ya
<Nolt> Who know good a Virtual PC and proftpd ?? please repond I got big problem
<feistyman> cybe, yes
<usser> sam453435: nice how?
<davidisko> omegazepher: what can't be incompatible about apt-build build-source?
<sam453435> usser I don't know why but for some reason it started working and I didn't change anything
<omegazepher> feistyman, sudo chmod 777 /path/to/file
<mc44> jrib: know why xorg-driver-fglrx wouldnt be showing up with using a cd added to sources.list
<usser> sam453435: hahaha dont u just love it?
<_gtt_> feistyman - you may have to chown it too.
<Taladan> why would you assign a group to that?
<sam453435> usser lol
<cybe> feistyman, Okay, try to delete it as root with the command: sudo rm FILENAME_HERE
<sam453435> usser love what exactly?
<usser> sam453435: when things start working for no apparent reason
<robert98374> jrib on the script or on the ISO?
<hwdeath> I wanted to share it with a friend so we could work on a web project together
<jrib> robert98374: script
<sam453435> usser yeah lol its great
<robert98374> did that and stil nothing
<Taladan> hwdeath: hm.
<CerebroJD> mc44, how does apt-get know to look on the CD as well?
<siloko> has anybody got a usb bluetooth dongle they would recommend?
<mc44> CerebroJD: that line in the sources.list file
<jrib> mc44: apt-get update?
<mc44> jrib: tried that :s
<mc44> CerebroJD: when you did apt-get update was there a line about the cd?
<jrib> mc44: is it the alt cd?
<robert98374> jrib sorry i mean it still nothign
<mc44> jrib: yes
<hwdeath> oh well I'm gonna go boot into safe mode and try to sort it out later
<robert98374> *jrib nothing
<jrib> robert98374: restart nautilus
<runa> can sb help using ssh to make a proxy? i wanto to make a proxy to host Z but i have to pass through host Y
<feistyman> cybe, the file is on my desktop. I changed the name to "pleasedelete". I tried that command, but it didn't work. Maybe it doesn't know where the file is, and I need to tell it that too?
<CerebroJD> mc44, I dont know, the errors take up the whole screen.  it might be above that
<robert98374> jrib sorry how do i do that? restart gnome completely? (log off/ctrl+alt+backspace)?
<omegazepher> feistyman,  sudo rm ~/Desktop/deleteme
<eduardo> someone now any chanel about ubuntu in spanish?
<MenZa> !es | eduardo
<ubotu> eduardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<graft> hi, how do i get midi playback working?
<cybe> feistyman, yes. You opened the terminal right? Then write "cd Desktop" and press Enter, you should now be at the right location, then write "sudo rm pleasedelete"
<jrib> robert98374: 'killall nautilus' ina  terminal should do it
<eduardo> Gracias
<cybe> feistyman, It should the ask your for your password, and then remove the file without any problems
<graft> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Varsendaggr> i am having some issues with gnome...   how do i purge the configure files and reinstall it?
<CerebroJD> mc44, just | less'd it, checking now
<atu> After restarting my computer, I am unable to boot into X.  I get the errors @ http://paste.cheerupfuck.net/156  Any ideas?  I've reinstalled the nvidia drivers (both glx and glx-new)
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok :)
<jimmyxx> hey guys i've just upgraded from edgy to feisty on my laptop and for some reason i cant get into postgres (updated to 8.2 instead of 8.1), i've tried 'sudo passwd postgres' but still can't get in? any ideas?
<omegazepher> Varsendaggr, try deleting all the .gnome* things in your home
<CerebroJD> remembering some terminal stuff from 3 weeks of a comp course with linux in it
<mc44> CerebroJD: you can also use shift+pgup
<RedRose> I deleted my Ubuntu partition and resized my Windows to include the freespace that I had gotten from the ubuntu partition, but now windows still sees it size as that from when the ubuntu partition was installed
<feistyman> cybe, thanks for your help. It says "can't delete... It's a directory
<nixnoob> anyone know how to use httptunnel?
<CerebroJD> ok, the first 2 lines are the cd ones
<CerebroJD> Ign cdrom://
<jimmyxx> anyone know how to get postgres 8.2 listening on port 5432?
<cybe> feistyman, okay, then you need to write "sudo rmdir pleasedelete"
<robert98374> jrib thanks that made it work
<omegazepher> feistyman, or sudo rm -t pleasedelete
<omegazepher> feistyman, or sudo rm -r pleasedelete
<omegazepher> sorry, typo
<jrib> robert98374: k, in the future you should only need to visit ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ in nautilus for the menu to be updated
<feistyman> It says "directory not empty
<Varsendaggr> hey what is the best way to get xgl with edgy?
<mc44> CerebroJD: ug, thats not supposed to happen :)
<omegazepher> feistyman, try  sudo rm -r pleasedelete
<cybe> omegazepher, what does that command do? Can it also remove directories containing files?
<CerebroJD> Ign = ignore?
<omegazepher> cybe, remove recursivly. so the dir and all in it
<mc44> CerebroJD: right
<omegazepher> veeeery dangarous
<omegazepher> dangerous*
<CerebroJD> heh @ recursive deletion
<ziggy23> how do I stop display of a man page short of closing the window
<Varsendaggr> akk i can't even open up a terminal...
<cybe> omegazepher, NICE! I have looked for that command for ages :P
<CerebroJD> Instructor was very clear about that thing :-P
<Tom47> ziggy23: q
<omegazepher> cybe, *Bows*
<ziggy23> thx
<omegazepher> cybe, be very very VEEEERY carefull though
<Varsendaggr> how does this happen?   i can't open up a terminal, or text or alot of thinngs?
<omegazepher> it nuked more linuxes than you can count
<cybe> omegazepher, why ?
<usser> omegazepher: why?
<usser> damn
<feistyman> omegazepher and cybe, The file appears to be gone. I guess it doesn't bother sending it to the trash?
<omegazepher> feistyman, yes rm skips the trash
<CerebroJD> mc44, there are two entries for the cd in sources.list
<CerebroJD> whoop[
<lgc> Which one should I use, dpkg or dpkg-deb in order to install a package not from the repos?
<CerebroJD> just the one
<cybe> omegazepher, and thats why we have to be careful?
<omegazepher> cybe, usser, well it doesn`t check. it doesn`t ask it just deletes
<kitche> cybe usser using rm -r plus force is sorta like a format it's liek doing deltree c:\
<nixnoob> feistyman why nt open nautilus as root and just delete the files that way
<mc44> CerebroJD: shouldnt matter
<feistyman> omegazepher, thank you very much. It's fine now. Thanks again.
<usser> oh
<siloko> how to you put the users name you are replying to at the beginning of your reply in x-chat?
<omegazepher> DONT TRY "rm -r /" it deletes everything
<feistyman> Cybe, it's fine now. Thanks for your help!
<kitche> Silentvoice: type it out :)
<ikonone> can I downgrage back to Edg?
* usser it does deletes dirs doesnt it?
<ikonone> Edgy*
<RedRose> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2598837#post2598837 <- Can anyone help me?
<kitche> Silentvoice: sorry tab complete got ya :)
<Varsendaggr> lgc, dpkg -i
<Consty> Has anyone had problems getting a Intel HDA sound card to work with the realtek alc882 chipset?  I can't seem to get internal speakers to disable when plugging in headphones, and sound adjustments affect both no matter what.
<omegazepher> siloko, type part of the name and hit <TAB>
<atu> After restarting my computer, I am unable to boot into X.  I get the errors @ http://paste.cheerupfuck.net/156  Any ideas?  I've reinstalled the nvidia drivers (both glx and glx-new)
<kitche> siloko: type it out
<ThinkBox> help... I cnnot get my gui if I do a normal bot, but if I go to the single use console from frub, and telinit 2 then my graphics work great, as does everything else
<Tom47> siloku type a few letters of the nick and press tab
<lgc> Varsendaggr, thanks.
<cybe> feistyman, No problem, I learned from it myself ;D
<CerebroJD> mc44, its 'ign''d two different cdrom thiings... one feisty/main and one feist/restricted
<CerebroJD> *feisty
<siloko> omegazepher: ahh great thanks :)
<mc44> CerebroJD: hmm. The cd is in the drive, right? :)
<CerebroJD> Yep
<mc44> and mounted?
<fotoflo> hmm i just did a cat * |grep string in a dir with lots of files in it,  how do i get cat to tell me which file i am catting on each line?
<CerebroJD> Yes
<cybe> kitche, okay thanks
<CerebroJD> it asked me to insert it before it mounted it
<bagoun> !need help pls, is there some FLASH PLAYER for x86-64 arch?
<omegazepher> bagoun, , no
<omegazepher> L;(
<usser> bagoun: u can use nspluginwrapper
<kitche> bagoun: no but you cna always install nspluginwrapper and use x86 flash
<jrib> bagoun: http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<Consty> Has anyone had problems getting a Intel HDA sound card to work with the realtek alc882 chipset?  I can't seem to get internal speakers to disable when plugging in headphones, and sound adjustments affect both no matter what.
<ekidd> My congrats to the Ubuntu MythTV team. That was a *much* easier install than the last time I set this box up.
<bagoun> tanks a load guys
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok, do you want to do this a hackish way? :) do you have a usb key or someting you can use to transfer a file to that pc?
<CerebroJD> Yep, got a 128 meg jumpdrive right here
<ironcladlou> i just installed the sun jdk 1.5 package, but can't figure out where the thing is actually located on disk so i can set java_home properly. i can see a directory and a symlink in /usr/lib for  java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11, but when i actually try to cd to the directory, bash says it doesn't exist (!). tab completion doesn't work with it either. what the heck?
<CerebroJD> cleaned and ready for moving stuff
<RedRose> I have a problem with my partitions, can anyone please help me
<siloko> anyone use a usb bluetooth adapter in feisty?
<CerebroJD> no other linux systems at the moment tho, just to let ya know
<bobbyd> hi
<mjk> Where has http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship vanished to? Someone on #debian wanted to know about the differences between Ubuntu and Debian, and I wanted to point him to this page.
<jimmyxx> since i updated to feisty i can't get my postgres8.2 database working can anyone help?
<XangelusX> caida
<jijutm> i am trying to configure slapd on ubuntu.. successful 90% but when the server itself is configured to authenticate from LDAP, the password is asked twice
<nixnoob1> mjk, there is no dif, just the packages that each comes with
<Tom47> bagoun http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<beland> do anyone here have a gp2x?
* CerebroJD is glad he set aside the entire day for installing linux :-P
<eternal_p> hi all...is acroread in the repositories for feisty dawn?
<bobbyd> I just installed Feisty on my new Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop. The dvd-rom drive is *really* slow like the dma isn't turned on. I tried hdparm -d but that didn't work so I guess something must have changed with the setup, does anyone have any tips to get it fixed?
<mjk> nixnoob1: Errr ... are you serious? The only difference is the packages?!
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok :) it should be much quicker than this usually, stupid bug
<bobbyd> beland: I have a GP32 :)
<mc44> CerebroJD: get this file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb
<mjk> nixnoob1: No differences in policies, release cycles etc.?!
<CerebroJD> I know its normally faster... 6.10 installed with NO problems at all! :-D
<RedRose> Can I use baobab to map something like /dev/sda
<nixnoob1> mjk, releases come every 6 months, what do u mean by policies?
<Tom47> eternal_p: yes
<Nolt> Hey guys. I got only text-base system, anyone know why I can't install propetly an graphical interface ? I mean i tryied install lightweight fluxbox+xserver-xorg and nothing it doesnt works... Anyone knows where lies a problems ??
<beland> bobbyd: do you have any idea why my tv-out isn't working ?
<mjk> nixnoob1: license policies etc., like what licences are considered free etc.
<eternal_p> Tom47: which repository, I cannot find it
<ironcladlou> from ls -la /usr/lib/j*     drwxr-xr-x  10 root root  4096 2007-05-05 15:17 java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11
<ironcladlou>    however: cd /usr/lib/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.11  yields '  No such file or directory'
<bobbyd> beland: on the gp2x? nope I only have a gp32
<jordan> Hey guys, I installed beryl and made it start automatically when I login, but when I do the splash showing its loading nautilus and stuff stays up
<beland> ok
<nixnoob1> mjk, not sure about that all i know is that ubuntu is debian based
<kekos> hello, I have a printer Brother DSC110C an I have installed the drivers that is in their web page
<Tom47> eternal_p: have you got universe and multiverse set?
<mjk> nixnoob1: Anyway, I wonder why Ubuntu.com took the page down, which explained the relationship between Debian and Ubuntu.
<kekos> but when I go to printers it doesn't appear
<adz|laptop> hello, I would like to install ubuntu form a network boot but am having some trouble in doing so
<kekos> hello, I have a printer Brother DSC110C an I have installed the drivers that is in their web page
<eternal_p> Tom47: yup
<kekos> but when I go to printers it doesn't appear
<Nolt> ??
<blue|palm> Hi, can anybody tell me if there is a 'total copy' equivalent available on Linux? I can't really find anything
<adz|laptop> I cannot exactly understand what I should do
<Tom47> eternal_p: ok maybe its in the canonical commercial repo
<RedRose071> I deleted my Ubuntu partition and resized my Windows to include the freespace that I had gotten from the ubuntu partition, but now windows still sees it size as that from when the ubuntu partition was installed
<uadrian> hey all, installed gisomount, but its not english by default. is there any way to change it? 2: how can I make my 'window list' at bottom to show it in 2 lines?
<eternal_p> Tom47: do you have al ink for that?
<kekos> can somebody tell me where can i find a manual to install it properly
<kekos> ?
<nixnoob1> mjk, ubuntu is probably more user friendly/gui oriented than debian as far as use of the OS otherwise i think its almost identical
<sphynx> hi all!
<omegazepher> mjk, Ubuntu = userfrienly, debian = stability. packages are tweaked for those purposes
<Tom47> eternal_p: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial
<nixnoob1> mjk,  ubuntu uses apt and .deb and all that stuff.
<omegazepher> sphynx, Hey!
<eternal_p> Tom47: ty
<eternal_p> Tom47: not in there, lol
<cybe> I have no place to backup my 500 GB of data from my external hard drive, is there any way to change to filesystem to ext3 without deleting my files?
<mjk> omegazepher, nixnoob1: Okay, thanks!
<MrStein> v7.04 does not boot inside VMware or VirtualBox. Is that known ?
<MrStein> cybe: there is a script for doing that
<jordan> MrStein: you need beta 6 for 7.04
<omegazepher> MrStein, Not to me. Nevertried though
<uadrian> cybe, from what? anyway no matter, im sure I wouldnt try that if they are important data
<bgrupe> MrStein: it does boot there vor me
<nixnoob1> this brute force is taking forever....
<cybe> From FAT32
<zsh> hi. i want to set up internet connection sharing through a box runnning xubuntu so i bought a new nic and plugged it in. however it doesnt come up on the networking configuration dialog. is there a sort of plug and play for nics on xubuntu
<sphynx> After hibernating of Feisty my networking doesn't work, I'm using WPA-based wireless connection and I'm using wpa_supplicant , my driver is ipw2200. Could you please point where should I add some string, for wpa_supplicant restoring.
<Tom47> eternal_p: gee it also be in medibuntu
<nixnoob1> zsh network-manager?
<LMZ> hello to all
<needhelp> Question - why do I get 500 Internal Server Error while trying to access a .cgi file ?
<cybe> MrStein uadrian It is from FAT32, and i have to do it no matter if i risk loosing my data... You know a script?
<zsh> nixnoob1: yeah
<mc44> CerebroJD: got that file?
<nixnoob1> zsh, xubuntu right?
<eternal_p> Tom47: round 3 :)
<zsh> nixnoob1: yes
<omegazepher> sphynx, I had the same problem in Ubuntu 6. wpa works out of the box in Feisty for me though
<LMZ> I have torrent problem, I can't download any torrents (Im firewalled), help please
<MrStein> bgrupe: details of your setup , please ? I have vmware server 1.03 and vbox 1.3.8 on WinXP
<MrStein> jordan: beta 6 ? You mean vmware v6 ?
<jijutm> i think no one is interested in LDAP
<Tom47> eternal_p: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<eternal_p> Tom47: that was the repository, thank you
<omegazepher> LMZ, Open a port in the firewall
<CerebroJD> mc44, yep, just puttin it on there
<jordan> mrstein yes
<nixnoob1> zsh, I know gnome has network-manager i dunno about Xfce
<jimmyxx> please help me fix my postgres :( i think ive lost my database
<bgrupe> MrStein: I've got vmware ws 6 on vista
<nixnoob1> zsh google it
<MrStein> cybe : fsconvert ? I don?t remeber. Ask google
<jimmyxx> i've just upgraded to feisty :(
<eternal_p> Tom47: (good timing too, their website just went down)
<LMZ> I can't do this. I only can download thru firewall
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok plug it in then cd /media
<uadrian> cybe, might be. You sure they are not important data so dont blame me if you lose them :)
<needhelp> Question - why do I get 500 Internal Server Error while trying to access a .cgi file ?
<zsh> nixnoob1: tried that. i'll try again
<sphynx> omegazepher, networkManager doesn't work stable for me, so I don't use it
<borzen> Hay is there any way to uninstall grub
<cybe> uadrian: of course not ;) But I will look through the data first
<sphynx> omegazepher, it breaks connection unexpectedly, and some other issues occured also
<cybe> MrStein, okay... I Just found this on google: "You can't convert it. You need to move data somewhere else, redo the file system as ext3 (mkfs -j), and copy the data back to it. FAT32 and ext3 are completely different file systems. It is unlikely there's a tool that does conversion. (as a side note, even NTFS (where such conversion is possible) that was converted from FAT/FAT32 is not exactly the same thing as "native" NTFS).", so maybe it
<cybe>  is only possible for NTFS :(
<usser> borzen: i hope u have a good reason for that?
<nixnoob1> network-manager is really buggy
<LMZ> omegazepher, I can't do this. I only can download thru firewall :( and any client does not work :(
<sphynx> nixnoob1, very buggy :)
<borzen> Grub wont let me get in to XP and has screw up my whole system
<CerebroJD> mc44, ok
<MrStein> cybe: read my lips: there is a script to convert in place many different filesystems. On linux. I won't google for you.
<CerebroJD> its in, I'm in /media
<omegazepher> LMZ ask your system administrator to open a port
<mc44> CerebroJD: now ls
<borzen> Then i want to reinstall it
<cybe> MrStein, Okay, i will look for it then ^_^
<mc44> CerebroJD: the usb should be "disk" or something
<hierro> http://linuxtrade.rkkda.com/
<CerebroJD> cdrom and cdrom0
<CerebroJD> also: whoah color!
<blue|palm> Is there a linux application that allows: pause/resume/fixing/speed limiting etc
<MrStein> cybe : lok for "convertfs" , fisrt hit
<uadrian> cybe, in windows, and in theory you can convert fat32 to ntfs although its crashed for me long ago
<blue|palm> Is there a linux application that allows: pause/resume/fixing/speed limiting etc when copying files from drive to drive
<Siph0n> 'p9st
<uadrian> I installed gisomount, but its not english by default. is there any way to change it? 2: how can I make my 'window list' at bottom to show it in 2 lines?
<Siph0n> oops
<MrStein> cybe : look for "convertfs" , first hit
<cybe> MrStein, okay thanks!
<LMZ> <omegazepher>, he promised me this many months :), what client can download thru firewall ?
<nixnoob1> uadrian not on an active drive
<kane__> Hi
<Pickles222> /exit
<mc44> CerebroJD: dmesg | tail
<mc44> CerebroJD: does it show the usb added?
<sphynx> ehhhh, so nobody knows how should I restore wpa_supplicant after hibernating Feisty? :(
<omegazepher> Because the firewall was designed to block the very thing you are tying to do
<omegazepher> Hmm
<borzen> Can anybody help me get grub to like my partition mounts. I doesn't right now.
<CerebroJD> negative, but when I plugged it in, it said something about adduming drive cache: write through
<LMZ> omegazepher, I understand, but under Windows I can do this...
<kitche> borzen: what does yor menu.lst look like
<borzen> umm right now im useing the live CD
<nixnoob1> an 8 char brute force shouldn't take 10 hours,, should it?
<omegazepher> LMZ, What client do you use on windows? What port does it use?
<omegazepher> nixnoob1, At least
<kitche> borzen: you can still pastebin it if you mount the partitoin
<LMZ> utorrent
<LMZ> <omegazepher>, utorrent
<omegazepher> LMZ, What port?
<omegazepher> Try using the same in linux
<LMZ> <omegazepher>, I was not connactable at the tracker status, where I can see what port?
<borishnikov> hello
<borishnikov> i need help installing a .tar.gz package
<borishnikov> its to install pidgin
<borzen> Well i mouted it alot cuz Ubuntu screded up when i upgraded
<omegazepher> LMZ, Not a clue. I use rTorrent (command line)
<nixnoob1> borishnikov, tar.gz is not a package its an archive like a .zi
<borishnikov> i understand - i dont know how to install though
<usser> borishnikov: extract it
<borzen> Then i reformatted it a lot to get reinstall it though
<mc44> CerebroJD: does the dmesg command say sda or sdb?
<uadrian> how can I make my 'window list' at bottom to show it in 2 lines?
<usser> borishnikov: open console
<borishnikov> ok i did that
<borishnikov> ok
<usser> borishnikov: and navigate to the directory to which u just extracted it
<borishnikov> right i do that
<omegazepher> Well. Have to go now. Take care of yourself and remember! GOOGLE!!!!!
<Andeh> Hello
* omegazepher waves
<usser> borishnikov: great now do ./configure
<Andeh> I just installed the Murrine GTK2 engine
<borishnikov> and then i do the /config and make etc etc
<Andeh> How do i use it?
<borishnikov> but it all says that i tcant be done
<Andeh> How do i choose my Gtk engines?
<LaNCeloT_RW> anyone here uses Moto4Lin ?
<usser> borishnikov: whats the error paste the output to some pastebin
<nixnoob1> borishnikov,  ./configure make make install
<usser> borishnikov: not here
<fotoflo> how do i make my terminal utf8 ?
<CerebroJD> mc44 sdb
<borishnikov> ok
<Flannel> borishnikov: Do you really need the newest pidgin?  GAIM beta 6 is in the repositories
<Andeh> How do i activate my GTK2 engine?
<borishnikov> thats what i have
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok try "sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt"
<borishnikov> i cant exchange files with my friends
<abyss> lo, i got a little problem. I have installed fresh fiesty fawn and i wanna play WoW on it. I was looking for the wine package but it seems not aviable anymore
<usser> Flannel: exactly beta6, pidgin is release =)
<Ch33zm0ng3r> borishnikov: is it failing on ./configure, make, or make install?
<borishnikov> on all
<gglser> hi all, I just installed JRE using this command the I got from ubuntuguide: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<borishnikov> and i do have those things install that youre suppoesd to have
<gglser> but on the JRE site it says its not the last version
<gglser> how can I upgrade?
<Magos> is there a way to install ubuntu without going through the live cd?  I really hate having to load the entire os off a cd just to install it.  My laptop being slow doesn't really help the process either =/.
<Andeh> hello, i just installed the Murrine GTK2 engine, how do i use it?
<borzen> Is there a reson grub wont let me get in to XP or Ubuntu?
<Ch33zm0ng3r> ok you're most likely just missing some libraries that pidgin is dependant on
<Flannel> usser: right.  But there aren't very many improvements over the beta.  And it's a whole lot of hassle and sacrificing forward compatability to just go out and compile it.
<Flannel> Magos: grab the Alternate CD
<Andeh> hello, i just installed the Murrine GTK2 engine, how do i use it?
<Ch33zm0ng3r> you should be able to install them using synaptic
<xp_prg> #adempiere
<borishnikov>  ./config: command not found
<Magos> is the alternate cd installation method easy to use?
<Ch33zm0ng3r> keep in mind that you'll need the lib*-dev packages
<borishnikov> thats what it gives me
<kitche> Andeh: change your theme in gnome
<fotoflo> question: how do i make my terminal utf8 compliant?
<usser> Flannel: i dunno i just used checkinstall to creat a pidgin package and then simlinked gaim to pidgin
<Ch33zm0ng3r> it should be ./configure
<borzen> Grub dosen't like the mounts i have
<creamers_> what is the default root password on the lastest version of ubuntu
<abyss> anyway to get the wine package on fiesty fawn?
<Andeh> kitche: yes, i tried that, where do i select the GTK Engine?
<Flannel> Magos: it's extremely.  It's the same questions as the LiveCD installer, only without the liveCD
<xp_prg> I can't make my microphone work on my laptop, it used to work in knoppix if anyone wants to help me
<borishnikov> hello?
<mc44> creamers_: there is no root password
<CerebroJD> mc44, cant find /dev/sdb/mnt
<Flannel> !compile | borishnikov
<ubotu> borishnikov: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<CerebroJD> will try again
<creamers_> so i type root for the user name
<gglser> one question: whats the command to install the latest version of JRE?? (on feisty)
<usser> borishnikov: yes paste the output from configure to a pastebin
<mc44> CerebroJD: no there is a space after sdb
<Flannel> borishnikov: follow those instructions, but do the checkinstall method, you'll thank yourself for it later
<creamers_> then on the password i hit enter
<CerebroJD> oooh
<borishnikov>  ./config: command not found
<CerebroJD> I see that now
<mc44> !root | creamers_
<ubotu> creamers_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<borishnikov> i did all that already
<borishnikov> thats why i am here
<CerebroJD> mc44, done
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok cd /mnt
<borzen> Hello I need HELP OR ELSE I CANT WORK
<abyss> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mc44> CerebroJD: then ls
<Andeh> WHERE can i select my GTK2 THEME?
<Andeh> Oops
<borishnikov> see
<Andeh> *Engine
<Andeh> not theme
<borishnikov> nothing works
<fotoflo> quick question, one more time: how do i make my terminal utf8 compliant?
<hendrik> hello
<usser> borishnikov: paste the results of ./configure here http://pastebin.com/ and give us the link to the page
<Flannel> fotoflo: it ought to be already
<Andeh> Where can i select my GTK2 Engine?
<konam> someone had problems with azureus under feisty?
<_filippo_> is it possible to add a custom header with evolution?
<CerebroJD> done, the file is listed
<Andeh> I only see the themes, i'm probably looking in the wrong placve
<fotoflo> err and if i am ssh-ing in?
<mc44> CerebroJD: woo!
<Flannel> fotoflo: Using... putty?
<abyss> woot it says: #3) Install the wine package. (see InstallingSoftware if you need help).
<fotoflo> Flannel: yeah, with utf-8 turned on
<Magos> say I download ubuntu and I want to switch to xubuntu or something is that easy to do?
<snowman> greetings f.
<CerebroJD> this junk isnt nearlly as I used to think it was
<abyss> no wine package aviable
<snowman> er.  folks.
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok now "sudo dpkg -i xorg(then press tab after the first few letters to complete the name)"
<Flannel> fotoflo: Eh?  If putty has utf-8 turned on (and utf8 as the default encoding) the nyou're already in utf-8
<fotoflo> how do i verify utf8 is the default encoding?
<borzen> Grub not working HELP
<snowman> so if my xorg.conf shows only 1024x768 as options, anyone able to hazard a guess as to why I'm caught in 800x600 hell?
<Flannel> !doesntwork | borzen
<ubotu> borzen: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<borishnikov> that site isnt wokring
<fotoflo> flannel: maybe it got messedup
<borishnikov> it says error
<CerebroJD> unpackin
<CerebroJD> setting up
<usser> abyss: read this page http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<CerebroJD> aaaand done
<Ch33zm0ng3r> snowman: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flannel> fotoflo: It's in the putty settings.  Window > Translation
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok now go back to those instructions from the depmod line :)
<Ch33zm0ng3r> i had that problem earlier today
<snowman> Ch33zm0ng3r: thanks.  will do.
<borishnikov> ugh
<borishnikov> this is so confusing
<creamers_> i need the defualt root password
<Ch33zm0ng3r> you'll have to run through a lot of questions
<borzen> There is no defualt root password
<fotoflo> Flannel: no i mean for ubuntu
<mc44> creamers_: there is no default root password. The sudo password is that of your user
<usser> creamers_: theres no default root password, the root password is the password of the user
<fotoflo> i know my putty is setup
<usser> mc44: omg
<Ch33zm0ng3r> but one set should be something to the effect of "which screen resolutions do you want to use"
<usser> mc44: that sounded exactly the smae
<tyrion> is there anything like geektool or Samurize for ubuntu?
<mc44> usser: :)
<borzen> HELP PLZZZZZZZ
<borzen> HELP
<mc44> borzen: stop that
<creamers_> i tired thwe password for my user though
<Ch33zm0ng3r> borishnikov: did you get a PM from me?
<Flannel> borzen: We can't help i you don't tell us what needs fixing.
<creamers_> i tried user root and i didnt type anything in for the password
<borzen> GRUB
<creamers_> is root even a user acc
<Flannel> fotoflo: It is.  If you're using screen, you'll need to start that with -U
<borzen> It wont let me in to XP or linux, right now im useing the LIVE CD
<Flannel> creamers_: it is, but it's disabled, because you don't need it.
<Taladan> !sudo|creamers_
<ubotu> creamers_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<usser> creamers_: root account is turned off by default so u wont be able to login as root
<cybe> MrStein, Not a filesystem type `vfat' option. Filesystem types: minix xfs jfs reiserfs reiser4 ext2 ext3
<Flannel> borzen: Pastebin your menu.lst, what errors do you get?
<creamers_> sso if i need the root password to do something then i type nothing and it should go
<gglser> can someone help me? somehow I cant install java6.1.
<creamers_> without enabling it
<fotoflo> Flannel: it isnt. its been changed. how do i get it back?
<konam> someone here knows how to change the openoffice's splash screen
<usser> creamers_: no if ubuntu asks for root pswd use the password of your user
<cybe> MrStein, Seems like FAT32 isn't supported
<creamers_> i did it didnt work
<SecrethX> anyone knows a good PHP IDE?
<usser> creamers_: oh
<CerebroJD> mc44, whats gksudo gedit?
<creamers_> i downlaoded the lastest version
<Taladan> It's not going to ask you for the root password...it'll ask you for your password.
<creamers_> with two updates after it
<CoF> how do I get my RAID 0 drives to get recognized as one drive?
<mc44> CerebroJD: it runs the program gedit which is like notepad but with superuser privligaes
<jazz_sax> can anyone help me feisty Live DVD .My screen freezes when it loads X server.I have asus m2v-mx with via chipset
<Gartral> im trying to make a secured seperated partition system, can anyone help?
<Flannel> fotoflo: er... uh, I don't know.  I'm sure there's an environmental variable for it.  Or, I imagine that's how it works
<borzen> Anybody help me with grub. I need this computer today
<CerebroJD> mc44:  Gtk-WARNING **: Cannot open display
<mc44> CerebroJD: it wont work without X :)
<CerebroJD> :-P
<quaal> anyone know how to backup the home dir ?
<snowman> ok, so that did nothing.
<quaal> can you do it when you're logged into it ?
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok, you want to do "sudo nano /X11/xorg.conf"
<Ch33zm0ng3r> no luck?
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok, you want to do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<snowman> nope
<CerebroJD> ,,lau
<Ch33zm0ng3r> hmmm
<creamers_> i question to
<CerebroJD> mmmkay
<snowman> xorg.conf appears set up the same as under 6.06, and that worked.
<gglser> hi all, Im having trouble installing the latest Java runtime version
<creamers_> can you install cubepanel lite on ubuntu
<Taladan> borzen - until and unless you can say exactly what grub is or isn't doing and any errors that it spits, no one is going to be able to help you, nor will they likely even offer.
<Alonea> umm, for some reason the external hdd I have plugged in is no longer showing up under /media. I have tried unplugging it and plugging it back in with no luck. When I plug in the usb, the light on the drive pops on like its supposed, but nothing on this end.
<creamers_> can you install cubepanel lite one ubuntu
<nixnoob1> why does cpu scale down to 800mhz even though my laptop is plugged in?
<borzen> Grub wont see my partitions
<mc44> CerebroJD: use ctrl-x then Y then enter to exit and save
<Taladan> Alonea: does it show up on lsusb?
<borzen> help plz
<Ch33zm0ng3r> perhaps try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Flannel> borzen: Pastebin your menu.lst, give us EXACT error messages.
<Gartral> Alonea: try mount /sda1
<CerebroJD> ok, edited
<Alonea> Taladan: i dunno. Let me look. It was on a few minutes ago
<Ch33zm0ng3r> that's the full command that i ran just earlier today that fixed it for me
<borzen> I cant i'm useing a live cd
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok, moment of truth. Run startx
<oldude67> hey how close is ubuntu to debian???
<Alonea> Taladan: yes it is showing up there
<Ch33zm0ng3r> what type of display adapter do you have?
<nixnoob1> anyone know why my cpu is scaled down to 800mhz even though my laptop is plugged in?
<uadrian> SecrethX, Zend Studio is the best but not free, apart from that you can only try Eclipse but not that great for PHP
<Taladan> borzen - if you're on a livecd then you're going to have to mount your harddrive to see the file.
<CerebroJD> ZOMG
<snowman> it's the ati built-in in a latitude c600
<CerebroJD> <3's
<Taladan> Alonea: try doing as Gartral suggested - mount /dev/sda1
<borzen> I cant cuz i cant even get in to ubuntu
<Ch33zm0ng3r> oh
<borzen> or XP
<snowman> nixnoob1: if the machine uses dynamic scaling, it might just have slowed down as it's not busy? :P
<CerebroJD> Thank you mc44 :-)
<mc44> CerebroJD: no problem
<SecrethX> uadrian, somehow Zend is _really_ slow on my comp, and eclipse..? I didnt know about them having a plugin for PHP?
<nixnoob1> snowman, how can i tell if thats the case?
<Alonea> Taladan: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Taladan> borzen - you can mount any and all extant partitions using a livecd.
<Alonea> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<CoF> my RAID0 shows up as 2 seperate hardrives, how do I get them to show up as one? using Promise FastTrak 378 onboard
<Taladan> Alonea: yeah, you're going to have to give it a target to mount to
<Taladan> something like mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb
<harpi> this is a weird one [./configure > conftxt.txt]  makes a file but i can not find it in the file browser but if i do [ls]  it is there, i can also [nano]  it........where is the file?????:-/
<uadrian> SecrethX, I have the opposite, Eclipse is slow as hell :) Anyway yes, they have 2 kind of php plugins, but honestly none of them suits my taste. Zend is the best without any doubt
<erUSUL> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Taladan> Something that exists where you want to mount it
<Ch33zm0ng3r> snowman: do you have the correct driver installed?
<snowman> nixnoob1: compile something, or really give it a workout, then during that, do a "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to see what it clocks as.
<erUSUL> !lvm | CoF
<ubotu> CoF: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<snowman> Ch33zm0ng3r: I'd assume so.  ati
<Taladan> harpi: what's the exact name of the file?
<SecrethX> uadrian, know something to help me with that issue about it being slow?
<borzen> I have Ubuntu insaled but grub gets errors
<Ch33zm0ng3r> my laptop was a huge pain to get working at first
<Ch33zm0ng3r> it had ati drivers
<CerebroJD> now I gotta get my wireless card working so I can get some updates etc.
<snowman> rage mobility  m3 agp 2x
<snowman> driver ati
<harpi> conftxt.txt
<CerebroJD> and net surfage... gotta be able to do that
<Ch33zm0ng3r> ahh yeah i had huge problems with that at first
<uadrian> SecrethX, not really sorry :( Are you trying the latest version? tried other java  based programs like Eclipse?
<JacobLyles> Hello, I am having trouble booting the Ubuntu CD on a Windows XP thinkpad. Anybody know a workarround?
<Ch33zm0ng3r> i believe there's a script out there that will install the best drivers for ati and nvidia cards
<Taladan> harpi does it have a period/dot (.) in front of the file name?
<SecrethX> uadrian, I use the latest, and Eclipse is pretty fast
<Ch33zm0ng3r> i think it's called envy
<harpi> no it is not hidden
<rajiv_nair> jacoblyles: wat xactly is the problem??
<snowman> envy, huh?
<Taladan> Ah okay
<Ch33zm0ng3r> i'll find a link
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<JacobLyles> rajiv_nair: boots to XP no matter what I do
<Taladan> harpi - I don't have any idea why your file browser wouldn't show the filename then
<beland> do anyone here have a gp2x?
<rajiv_nair> jacob: u have ur cdrom set as first boot device?? ;)
<uadrian> SecrethX, that might be some hw specific case then or something :\ It runs _perfect_ for me with an old slow comp, 512 ram only on Feisty
<ixian_> is there a way to configure the desktop effects in ubuntu 7.04? i used to use beryl on 6.10 and you could configure a lot of things in it, but i cant find a way to configure it in 7.04
<JacobLyles> rajiv_nair: yes
<Ch33zm0ng3r> i don't know if that's the best method but after installing drivers with it and then dpkg-reconfigure i'm up and running very smoothly
<harpi> Taladan yea, also if i use disk manager it is not there
<NickVolt> anyone had any problems/success with installing an adaptec 29160N SCSI controller?
<SecrethX> uadrian, 512 on gutsy here
<usser> ixian_: cause 7.04 uses compix
<usser> *compiz
<rajiv_nair> jacob: tried bootin that cd in ny other pc??
<usser> ixian_: u have to install beryl by hand
<feistyman> Anyone know how to get rid of this: When I click on an html file, it now asks me if Do you want to run "*.htm", or display its contents?
<gglser> can someone help me? I cant install latest version of JRE
<uadrian> SecrethX, erm, not that im against beta or something but comeone, what release is Gutsy? :) preprepre-alphha-ONLYFORVIEW :)
<nonlinear> can anyone help with a boot problem on a toshiba satelite M50-YK4 (pentium M, 1.75 ghz, 1.5 gb ram, 915gm/gml/910gm express graphix)?  with the live CD and dedault settings, I get a CRC error/system halt when initrd.gz is loading...  I have spent manyhours testing the iso, cd, and memory and these are all OK.  if I add vga=771, I don't get this error but I hang on a black screen after about the same time period.  However, I am able to use
<Ch33zm0ng3r> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Taladan> harpi - no clue...don't think I've ever even heard of that behaviour before
<Andeh> Hello
<JacobLyles> rajiv_nair: I know enough to be dangerous, went into the BIOS setup and changed the CD ROM to the first boot device
<Andeh> I'm having some trouble with GTK themes
<Andeh> can someone help me?
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<creamers_> i need to know
<JacobLyles> It also allows me to choose a "temporary boot device" by pressing F12 at setup, chose the CD ROM
<rajiv_nair> jacob: i mnt , did ya try booting from that cd from some other pc/laptop?
<SecrethX> uadrian, yea, I know. Hmm, maybe you're right.. how do you downgrade?
<creamers_> dosu it
<harpi> Taladan bug?
<JacobLyles> rajiv: good idea. I'll try that
<rajiv_nair> jacob: just to knw whether the cd is clean:)
<creamers_> hello dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default i need it so i can install web-cp
<uadrian> SecrethX, no clue :) but its really not sure thats the problem but as im a developer I really need to use stable system, and feisty is a perfect choice
<CerebroJD> whats the next release name for Ubuntu?
<rajiv_nair> gutsy gibbon i hrd
<rajiv_nair> :-?
<mc44> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<Taladan> harpi - could be, maybe look through the forums and see if anyone else has encountered it before
<Baalial1007> whoa
<bluefox83> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Baalial1007> This place is packed
<Taladan> only thing is making it reproduceable
<creamers_> dosu anybody have a answer to my question  dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<NickVolt> having some problems getting SCSI to work anyone have experience with SCSI?
<Taladan> try this: file <filename>
<Taladan> see if it's seeing it as a true ascii text file
<SecrethX> uadrian, Im a webdeveloper myself and I switched from windows about a month ago, still searching that perfect IDE ;)
<CerebroJD> feisty have ndiswrapper 1.34 or greater in it?
<demonspork> does anyone on here right now happen to know how to shut down the X server and get a command line interface at runlevel 3 or higher?
<creamers_> dosu it
<harpi> Taladan ok i try but it is reproduceable did it several time's, same result
<vox754> Latest ndiswrapper is 1.43, get it from source
<Andeh> Hello
<Taladan> harpi: I mean reproduceable on a dev's test system
<Andeh> Is there anything i need to do to select Murrine as my GTK2 engine, or will it activate when i load a theme for it?
<eduardo> #ubutu-es
<harpi> ahh
<Taladan> demonspork: logout of your current session and then on the login menu choose console login
<rajiv_nair> just load a theme i presume
<rajiv_nair> :-?
<callidusfox> Please help, I accidently removed trash bin from panel - lower right corner. How do I put it back there ?
<eduardo> como voy para alla?
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<Andeh> Also, i tried dragging the themes onto the theme manager and it said wrong archive type
<CerebroJD> callidusfox, right-click Add to panel?
<WhoNeedszzz> no habla espanol en eso server
<Coutouto> hello !
<rajiv_nair> andeh: try xtractin that archive
<Baalial1007> Does anyone here know the proper terminal command to copy some files and paste it elsewhere?
<demonspork> Taladin, I haven't seen that option, I can login to a Failsafe Terminal, but that is still running an x server
<Taladan> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<rajiv_nair> andeh: it must contain multiple themes for gtk2,emerald etc
<CerebroJD> callidusfox, its under Desktop and Windows
<WhoNeedszzz> just do it with gui
<Andeh> rajiv_nair: so Murrina GTK engine should activate?
<ipleX> I've got a problem with my ubuntu installer. hangs on 15% while detecting filesystem. Anybody got a clue what too do? Trying to install on a ps3..
<rajiv_nair> andeh: guess so
<WhoNeedszzz> if u have to just sudo thunar
<Andeh> ok
<Coutouto> does anyone knows a little bit how (and what to) use to sync my mobile and my computer using bluetooth ?
<gglser> question: can Ubuntu use RPM?
<Andeh> ok im gonna try that
<Baalial1007> I am having a bit of difficulty with GUI :-P...
<callidusfox> CerebroJD: Got it, thanks !
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<CerebroJD> np :-)
<CerebroJD> (Holy dyna, I'm helpin ppl already! :-D )
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: yes but u have to get the "alien" package
<NickVolt> is SCSI gurus in here?
<feistyman> Does anyone else have this problem, or know how to fix it. Now, suddenly, when I click on an html file on my desktop, it first asks me "Do you want to run "*.html", or display its contents?" Before, it would just load it without asking.
<NickVolt> any not is...
<Coutouto> is there any bluetoothe guru here ?
<gglser> whoneedszzz: oh thats probably why I couldnt install java maybe? whats the aline package?
<rajiv_nair> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: go to synaptic and search "alien"
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default
<borzen> Stop
<CerebroJD> Yo.
<creamers_> ok
<CerebroJD> stop talking, start waiting.
<creamers_> i am
<CerebroJD> Now, will google get you an answer?
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: don't listen to ubotu, it isn't dangerous
<borzen> Anybody a dual booting master
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: but if u have the option get deb packages
<rajiv_nair> what is "dangerous" ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<Helmi> hey guys. i got two little smb problems. i mounted several smb shares from a buffalo terastation via fstab. since feisty these mounts don't load on startup. i have to "sudo mount -a" to make them work
<ipleX> I've got a problem with my ubuntu installer. hangs on 15% while detecting filesystem. Anybody got a clue what too do? Trying to install on a ps3..
<demonspork> Creamers_  Why don't you go to System  >  Administration > Synaptic Packager manager > Search: Zend
<gglser> whoneedszzz: ill go check it out., do you know where I can find the apt-get command to download the latest version of java runtime????
<sethk> gglser, I use the program that converts an rpm to a debian package.  I think that's safer than using rpm directly.
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<sethk> gglser, although I don't say that rpm is seriously dangerous
<Taladan> Helmi: check that feisty didn't overwrite your fstab
<Andeh> Hey, i tried that it said "the file format is invalid" but inside i see lots of folders
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: dl automatix from web
<gglser> sthk: allright
<vox754> ipleX, you have to understand that Ubuntu isn't made to install massively on PS3, so good luck with that.
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: it's got a lot of good stuff
<gglser> whoneedszzz: automatix?
<mc44> CerebroJD: yes it has 1.38, you dont need to compile it
<WhoNeedszzz> gglser: yeah getautomatix.com
<rajiv_nair> andeh: inside is there another archive with gtk2 mentioned in the filename??
<axisys> is there a ubuntu pkg for pidgin?
<Helmi> Taladan, the fstab is there - otherwise it wouldn't work with mount -a ;)
<vox754> !pidgin
<CerebroJD> mc44, thank you :-)
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept - At the time of feisty's final freeze, Pidgin has not been released, so Pidgin will not be going into feisty.  Expect Pidgin in feisty+1!  See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info
<ditoa> evening all
<borzen> PS3 ubuntu, Check youtube for vids on that one
<insom^> evening
<creamers_> no i dont hAVE IT
<creamers_> how do i get it
<Helmi> Taladan, i also did a fresh install with just the same commands within fstab - i didn't do an update.
<axisys> vox754: thnx
<Flannel> !automatix | WhoNeedszzz, gglser
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz, gglser: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<WhoNeedszzz> what is up with this putting linux on consoles stuff, it's pretty worthless
<Andeh> rajiv_nair: no, but there is a gtk2 folder. contains gradient PNGs and a single gtkrc file
<BSG75> is there any translation software for ubuntu?
<Andeh> what's this
<demonspork> does anyone on here right now happen to know how to shut down the X server and get a command line interface at runlevel 3 or higher?
<BSG75> kinda like the one on OSX dashboard?
<Taladan> Helmi - what about dmesg? Does it show any failed mounting attempts?
<creamers_> dous the zend module    pcntl     come installed default on the lastest version
<ditoa> am thinking of buying a dell inspiron 6400 or 640m laptop, anyone running the fawn on either model?
<gglser> whoneedszzz: lol
<WhoNeedszzz> automatix if fine, i don't know wtf you are talking about
<Flannel> ipleX: You have the PS3 installer?  did you verify the CD?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: no it's not.  Please don't recommend it here.
<CerebroJD> oh sweet
<vox754> !rosetta
<rajiv_nair> andeh:n archive from that folder and try droppin it into themes window
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<rajiv_nair> ;)
<ipleX> yeah.. everything is ok
<CerebroJD> ntfs driver in feisty?!
<Helmi> Taladan, didn't know that so far - will check.
<CerebroJD> thats awesome!
<hypn0> axisys: I saw pidgin debs
<WhoNeedszzz> what is the problem with it???
<axisys> hypn0: u did? where?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: did you read the factoid?
<Andeh> rajiv_nair: there is no archive. Should i make one?
<ditoa> WhoNeedszzz: automatix isnt very clean
<WhoNeedszzz> flannel: ???
<gglser> flannel: without automatix, whats the quickest way i can use to find out the command for the latest JRE for ubuntu?
<jaym> is there anyway to change ipod association in ubuntu from rhythmbox to banshee?
<demonspork> !ntfs-3g | CerebroJD
<ubotu> CerebroJD: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rajiv_nair> andeh: worth trying ;)
<axisys> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=230234&release_id=505814 did not see it here
<Flannel> !java | gglser
<ubotu> gglser: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gglser> flannel: all i keep downloading is the version 6
<quaal> i'm trying to backup my home directory. can you do it when you're logged into it ?
<Helmi> Taladan, the first number in brackets... are they seconds?
<WhoNeedszzz> what is the problem with automatix?
<jaym> is there anyway to change ipod association in ubuntu from rhythmbox to banshee?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: Automatix breaks systems.  And when it does, it breaks them in horrible ways, requiring reinstalls.
<BSG75> ubotu: page not found :(
<vox754> !repeat | jaym
<WhoNeedszzz> flannel: what do u mean breaks systems?
<ubotu> jaym: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gglser> flannel: that explains it
<jaym> sorry
<hypn0> I'm pretty sure feisty pidgin deb is on http://www.getdeb.net/ axisys
<Flannel> ipleX: You using the Desktop CD or the Alternate C?
<rajiv_nair> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gglser> flannel: thanks a bunch
<DivineMonkey> Anyone good with ndiswrapper problems?
<jaym> is pidgin available with fiesty yet?
<Flannel> WhoNeedszzz: As in... Makes stuff stop working.
<Taladan> Helmi: I honestly don't remember what the numbers in the brackets indicate...they may be priority level of the rc scripts
<Helmi> Taladan, doesn't look like any smb stuff in there which could be related
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel: how can i believe that it is automatix that does that and not something else?
<quaal> i'm trying to backup my home directory. can you do it when you're logged into it ?
<Taladan> Helmi - is it starting the smb service before it tries to mount the smb-mounts?
<Gartral> yes
<Coutouto> does anyone knows a little bit how (and what to) use to sync my mobile and my computer using bluetooth ?
<sethk> quaal, yes
<Helmi> Taladan, how can i find this out? also dmesg?
<jaym> anyone at all ?
<quaal> sethk, i'm getting error messages
<jaym> ipod associate or fiesty pidgin :)
<Taladan> Helmi - yeah, or /var/log/messages
<jshriver> greetings :)
<sethk> quaal, what's the error message?
<Ostebaronen> hi there :) I messed with some user rights for my USB pen drive and now when I insert a drive and hal mounts it, it mounts it with no rights for regular users. I now can't find out what to change to reverse it so everybody can write to it, could someone tell me what to do?
<UnluckyMike> pidgin hasn't made it in to the repo yet?
<quaal> sethk, one second let me bring it up again
<XXS> o.O
<DivineMonkey> Is anyone good with ndiswrapper?
<XXS> x-chat automatically connects here :O
<sethk> Ostebaronen, if it's a FAT drive, you use the UID= and GID= options when  mapping
<jaym> ok how about ipod association :)
<vox754> !ask | DivineMonkey
<ubotu> DivineMonkey: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<peepsalot> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jshriver> Anyone here have experience setting up a USB based Palm?
<hypn0> UnluckyMike: http://www.getdeb.net/
<quaal> sethk, Error "Invalid URI" while copying "/home/depht...fault/lock".
<Ostebaronen> sethk it is, so UID and GID just have to be set to nothing? just as you wrote?
<gglser> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Gorsat> do printer status messages (e.g. "out of paper") work in ubuntu or is this not implemented?
<sethk> Ostebaronen, no, you use the numbers of the user you want to own it.  say 500, 1000, whatever it happens to be
<Helmi> Taladan, there's just a few lines with smb or samba in it in the messages file which are related to a smb_lookup stuff. that shouldn't have to do with it as it wasn't at boot time.
<Ostebaronen> sethk ok, Ill try that :)
<DivineMonkey> lol ok, well i have a standard driver loaded for my pcmcia card called acx, and i've already installed the ndiswrapper version. When i run rmmod acx it seems to get rid of it but how do i load the ndiswrapper driver?
<CerebroJD> mc44, when we mounted that jumpdrive before, would that have borked anything in the actual gui?
<sethk> quaal, give us the entire message, perhaps we can see what's wrong, because it has to be specific to that file.
<CerebroJD> as in, accessing said jumpdrive again
<sethk> quaal, it might be a pipe file
<jshriver> Would someone help me setup my Palm m515? I have pilot-xfer installed
<WhoNeedszzz> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sethk> quaal, which is a pseudo file, and can't be copied, but also you don't need to back it up.
<vox754> DivineMonkey, "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"   this is explained in the ndiswrapper wiki, read that info first
<airtonix> is anyone making a gui to package a set of icons into a gnome-icon-package
<MetaBookfoziS> !rt61
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaBookfoziS> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<airtonix> ive started a glade file but im no c++ or gtk person at all
<Coutouto> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DivineMonkey> vox754: thanks, must have missed that in the wiki
<borzen> I got grub errors now For linux it is error 17 and for XP it is error 13
<|ericsson|> Could anyone give a hint as to what would be an more or less equivalent to Microsoft Exchange?
<Taladan> Helmi - I'm not sure then...the only reason I can think is either: a) trying to mount the smb shares before SMB is runnig, b) error in the fstab, c) trying to mount the smb shares before networking is up and running...the first two we've disproved I think, the last one...well, i think networking starts up pretty early in the sequence, so not very likely.
<vox754> airtonix, go #ubuntu-programming
<rajiv_nair> can anybody tell me how to assemble a simple 8086 assembly ang program using bin86
<gglser> btw this community rocks :-) thanks everyone for the help
<rajiv_nair> ang-lang*
<Gorsat> do printer status messages (e.g. "out of paper") work in ubuntu or is this not implemented?
<airtonix> |ericsson|: the equiv is evolution with the http connector
<airtonix> vox754: cheers
<sethk> Taladan, we can try the mount giving all options on the mount command line, bypassing fstab, to eliminate that as a possibility
<borzen> Where is grub located plz
<Helmi> Taladan, yeah fstab should be okay as a simple "sudo mount -a" works well directly after startup. The stuff with smb not starting before the mount ... sounds most possible but should be logged as an error. probably if just not seen it :( will check this again
<Taladan> sethk - the think is, when he runs the mount -a it's mounting it up correctly
<spikeb> borzen: /boot/grub
<sethk> Taladan, ah, then it has to be the sequence of starting the services, which I think you said.
<borzen> is there a way to delete it then reinstall it to get it to make my mounts to work
<mc44> CerebroJD: er, shouldnt have, is there a problem?
<Taladan> Helmi: if it fails to mount, it will spit an error, but finding that error can be a pain inna ass
<vox754> rajiv_nair, there is info about assembly in the topic in #ubuntu-programming
<Helmi> Taladan,  kernel: [   15.379278]  smbfs: mount_data version 1684370019 is not supported
<rajiv_nair> vix: thanx :)
<Helmi> found that in syslog
<CerebroJD> mc44, yes... I cant mount it, and cant eject it
<Gorsat> !PJL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pjl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaym> is there anyway to change ipod association in ubuntu from rhythmbox to banshee?
<Taladan> Helmi - that's a new one on me
<Flannel> borzen: please pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vox754> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<spikeb> jaym: system->preferences->removable drives and media
<mc44> CerebroJD: try sudo umount /mnt
<NickVolt> anyone know how to set up SCSI device?
<Helmi> Taladan, sorry, it's the only one i have ;)
<sethk> Helmi, that's a harmless message
<Taladan> heh
<Helmi> sethk, ok
<jaym> sweet thanks!
<vox754> !grub | borzen, sure, you can reinstall grub, no need to "delete" it.
<ubotu> borzen, sure, you can reinstall grub, no need to "delete" it.: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CerebroJD> it should disappear from the Computer window right?
<borzen> Can i delete grub to get it so i can get in to XP
<Taladan> well...I know a workaround that can run it so you don't have to type it out
<mc44> CerebroJD: probably... :)
<Taladan> but it'll just mask the issue
<rajiv_nair> http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/linuxlovingmen.shtml -> very intresting read ;)
<ipleX> desktop
<ipleX> Flannel: Desktop cd
<nonlinear> can anyone help with a boot problem on a toshiba satelite M50-YK4 (pentium M, 1.75 ghz, 1.5 gb ram, 915gm/gml/910gm express graphix)?  with the live CD and dedault settings, I get a CRC error/system halt when initrd.gz is loading...  I have spent manyhours testing the iso, cd, and memory and these are all OK.  if I add vga=771, I don't get this error but I hang on a black screen after about the same time period.  However, I am able to use
<Flannel> ipleX: I'd try it with the alternate CD
<CerebroJD> mc44, now holding the drive in my hand, still in Computer :-P
<Ostebaronen> sethk it says that they are invalid mount options if I set them by right clicking on the mounted device and go to the settings page, and write the mount options there... I tried with gid=100 and uid=1000
<mc44> CerebroJD: does plugging it back in let you access it?
<snowman> and it works. :D
<Helmi> Taladan, sethk - okay thanks for your help i can live with that problem at the moment - probably i'll find out more later. but there's still one problem left. sometimes i get "text file busy" errors when trying to delete or overwrite a file on a smb share. do you have an idea where this may come from?
<snowman> some xorg tweaking to the r128 driver required.
<sethk> Ostebaronen, I've only done it on the command line, where it looks like this:    -o 'UID=100,GID=100'
<ditoa> am thinking of buying a dell inspiron 6400 or 640m laptop, anyone running the fawn on either model?
<snowman> and now, for wireless. :)
<CerebroJD> yep, does now
<sethk> Ostebaronen, see if you can capture the command line after you modify the config.
<CerebroJD> snowman, not the snowman I know from the other server right?
<_gtt_> anyone recommend a good app in ubuntu for managing wma files and their id3 tags?
<Ostebaronen> sethk how do I do that?
<rajiv_nair> ditoa: hrd ubuntu preloaded dells comin soon
<nixnoob1> anyone know where the cpu scaling applet is in feisty?
<Taladan> Helmi - sounds like something else is using that file at that particular moment and has it locked.  you can check open files with lsof
<sethk> Helmi, my first thought is that the file is, in fact, busy.  Or the directory that it is in.  Is that possible?
<spikeb> ditoa: i would just wait until dell puts out their preloaded linux laptop
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system?
<vox754> !forums | ditoa check the forums for info
<ubotu> ditoa check the forums for info: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ditoa> yeah guess so
<sethk> Ostebaronen, sorry, I don't know that.  Well, you can strace it, but there is most likely an easier way.
<spikeb> ditoa: i'm lazy like that though:)
<Gorsat> do printer status messages (e.g. "out of paper") work in ubuntu or is this not implemented?
<rajiv_nair> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<spikeb> Gorsat: it might tell you the printer is on fire if you're out of paper.
<spikeb> heh
<ipleX> Flannel: I'll give it a go
<borzen> Can i just reset my MBR to get GRUB off and then reinstall ubuntu
<Taladan> heh
<nixnoob1> anyone know where the cpu scaling applet is in feisty?
<Taladan> if only the mbr came with a reset button.
<vox754> borzen, the Win XP CD overwrites the MBR
<sethk> borzen, no reason to "reset" it.  when you install, ubuntu will rewrite it (unless you say no)
<hierro> a software i tried to run asked me for a file called libgd.so.1.8, but i cannot find it...even in packages.ubuntu...
<Helmi> sethk, indeed it could be - an apache from another machine uses the dirs/files on this share. but restarting the apache doesn't help. only rebooting the fileserver helps :( (which isn't accessible via ssh or sth, that's why i'm not able to just restart smb)
<sethk> Helmi, you mean restarting a windows box, or a linux/unix box?
<gglser> whoneedszzz: I cant reply because Im not registered
<Gorsat> I've read through everything I can find about printing in ubuntu (and linux in general) and can't find anything about printer status :(
<frojnd> can someon tell me the solution better tha wait untill tomorrow?
<Helmi> sethk, it's a buffalo tera station which is kind of a NAS device based on linux
<sethk> Gorsat, the command "lpq" shows you the current status
<sethk> Helmi, ah, ok.
<frojnd> can someon please tell me the soluttion better than wait untill tomorrow please??
<Helmi> sethk, think i'll try some modified firmware on it with a more recent version of smb.
<sethk> Helmi, good idea.
<vox754> hierro, "aptitude search libgd" maybe you nned to install one of those
<borzen> well my mounts are not on grubs happy and grub is still there when i format ubuntu
<Taladan> Helmi - sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart should let you restart samba
<Helmi> sethk, it also should have nfs support - probably the better choice
<Helmi> Taladan, yeah but the box isn't accessible via ssh ;)
<sethk> Helmi, definitely, unix to unix, a far far better choice.
<Taladan> Puch
<Taladan> er
<Taladan> ouch
<rajiv_nair> :D
<Gorsat> sethk,I want to use ubuntu as my print server and when my wife tries to print from her windows box she needs to know if the printer ran out of paper or ink or whatever
<sethk> frojnd, people join and leave constantly.  I have no idea what you are asking about.
<RFC_1149> Hi all. I have just purchased a laptop from a linux laptop vendor. It comes with ubuntu. I trust that the company will have gone to the effort of making sure that absolutely everything works brilliantly out of the box. My question is - how do I restore the hardware functions and drivers on a fresh ubuntu install. I'm afraid I am going to have to wipe the manufacturer install and install a linux distro from verified sources. Any sug
<RFC_1149> gestions?
<knugen> why does the help say that the ndiswrapper-utils are on the ubuntu cd when they arent?
<jonah> hi guys got a batch of file that have wrong administrive user set to them and gnome won't let me change the permissions of them. can anyone give me a terminal command to use that will change everything to read and write in this folder? please
<Helmi> sethk, Taladan: That's the box in case you care: http://www.terastation.org/wiki/TeraStationPro and some description from geeks modfying firmware for it.
<hierro> vox754, yes, im doing it with synaptic...but ive tryed to find the specific file on packages.ubuntu.com search tool
<frojnd> sethk: I just installed kubuntu feisty and I wanna to update the system while this message occured: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  6 00:24:07 2007
<Helmi> indeed a good and cheap Raid-5-solution but a bit unhandy without ssh access ;)
<rsk> !bot x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobnn> hello.
<jonah> hello anyone please?
<rsk> ! fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rajiv_nair> jonah: fire up nautilus using "sudo nautilus" u shld be able to edit permissions from the window that appears
<Taladan> Helmi - oh, I've seen those
<sethk> frojnd, start by making sure the clock is set correctly.  If you haven't already checked that.
<bobnn> I am trying to use pam_tally on 6.06 and having no luck
<borzen> If i "reset" the MBR on the XP disk i have can i at least get in to XP
<rde> hello, is it possible to access a network directory through the terminal command line interface? (i can connect navigate through nautilus, but would prefer to perform some actions through the terminal.)
<jonah> rajiv_nair, tried this already but it won't do it. press to do it to all files within folder and nothing happens and then they're still the same
<frojnd> sethk: clock is correctly set also date..
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system?
<rajiv_nair> :borzen: yes
<borzen> Sweet
<borzen> I need to atleast do that
<sethk> frojnd, I would run a script to list all the files on the box in date modified order, then do a touch on each file that has a timestamp in the future.
<vox754> RFC_1149, seems you could copy the entire system to a DVD, and restore it,... but then again with linux you never never, you may end installing many times just for pleasure
<RFC_1149> rde - ssh, mc
<rajiv_nair> jonah: try selecting all files inside the folder and apply rights
<rajiv_nair> ;)
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<Taladan> And then there's times you just say yes because they don't listen to the other help *laughs*
<rde> thanks, RFC_1149. i'll look into that.
<bobnn> I've tried adding "auth       required     pam_tally.so deny=5 even_deny_root_account" in /etc/pam.d/ssh - once I do I can never ssh in.
<quaal> sudo cp /home/dephtu /media/usbdisk-1
<quaal> cp: omitting directory `/home/dephtu'
<snowman> ndiswrapper.  ugh.
<quaal> what does that mean.
<jonah> rajiv_nair, it doesnt work, i need something more powerful
<DARKGuy> quaal: it means it didn't copy the folder, try with the -r parameter at the end of the command
<rajiv_nair> jonah: was the max  knew:)
<RFC_1149> vox754, thanks. I suppose a backup is in order anyways - good opportunity to test growisofs I suppose! My question is a little more in depth though - I am sure the manufacturer has setup the machine to work perfectly. I'd like to retain as much as the config as possible, while replacing the system with known safe binaries and source.
<sethk> quaal, you are trying to copy a directory to itself, which would cause an infinite loop
* rajiv_nair steps out to get some sleep
<cotton> When I look at a web page in ubuntu, nothing xomes out right
<CerebroJD> what the hell
<cotton> the text is oout of line
<cotton> someone please help
<CerebroJD> I *just* installed ndiswrapper
<RFC_1149> vox754, can there be anything malignant in /etc? Furthermore, what is the best way to get a list of the current drivers and firmware installed in a system...
<CerebroJD> and now its not found
<quaal> sethk, i am ?
<quaal> sudo cp /home/dephtu /media/usbdisk-1 is going from one place to another
<Gorsat> do unsolicited PJL printer status messages (e.g. "out of paper") work in ubuntu or is this not implemented?
<sethk> quaal, yes.  possibly through a sym link
<benn333> Hello all. I'm having resolution trouble in Kubunt Feisty using the 'nvidia' driver. I can run at 1600x1200 @ 75hz just fine, but when I reboot it always goes back to 1280x1024 @ 60hz. Anyone else have this problem?
<harpi> i need to compile or install from http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/guile-1.8-dev on a ubuntu dapper box but i have no clue what to download. do you?
<bobnn> quaal: cp -a /home/dephtu /media/usbdisk-1
<quaal> sethk, it seems to be working with the -r command
<vox754> RFC_1149, since Linux changes fast, I don't think that is really possible, because upgrades are readily available... I guess that for drivers you mean kernel modules, so check the appropriate modules, .ko, .so
<quaal> paramater rather
<bobnn> quaal - if you want to copy everything under /home/dephtu
<bobnn> oops.
<sethk> quaal, oh, ok, that makes sense, because without -r it doesn't copy directories.
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> i see
<quaal> r for recursive right
<westnyle> Hey, just seen Dell is shipping comps with this software been peaking at it awhile can i ask afew n00b questions i couldnt really find the answer to
<Taladan> yes quaal
<DARKGuy> quaal: it means it didn't copy the folder, try with the -r parameter at the end of the command
<DARKGuy> whoops
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<quaal> a for all ?
<Taladan> !ask|westnyle
<ubotu> westnyle: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<westnyle> Does World Of Warcraft run on Ubuntu ??
<DARKGuy> westnyle: yes
<quaal> westnyle, its listed in crossover office.
<hylje> westnyle: wine runs WoW almost perfectly -- on most configurations
<RFC_1149> vox754, so my toolkit consists of lsmod, lspci, lsusb, etc. Take a full dvd backup, and try migrating some parts of /etc by hand? Cheers
<westnyle> What about my Netgear WG311t Drivers
<westnyle> can i get them working
<bobnn> -a for archive - does it rrecursively, preserves mod times and perms, etc.
<DARKGuy> westnyle: it runs in WINE too, nice 'n dandy
<demon_spork> I finally figured out how to get a command line interface with ubuntu at Runlevel 3:  Simply go into the xorg.conf file and delete random lines and letters, so when you restart it gives all sorts of errors and reverts to a command line.  From there I was able to install the NVIDIA driver package which replaced the xorg config and made everything happy again
<quaal> DARKGuy, thanks
<westnyle> cuz im wanting to try this sweetness
<vox754> RFC_1149, seems possible, good luck
<bobnn> see man cp
* DARKGuy has no idea
<DARKGuy> quaal: welcome xD
<RFC_1149> vox754, thanks!
<ubuntu_user07> hi all how can i change which os is the default on boot in ubuntu
<Jove`> westnyle: Netgear WG311T uses an atheros chip and works out of the box on feisty
<DARKGuy> demon_spork: XD not quite the right way but that's what I call some hacking =P
<westnyle> ohhh
<Gorsat> do unsolicited PJL printer status messages (e.g. "out of paper") work in ubuntu or is this not implemented?
<Draconicus> Can somebody here link me to something that explains how you guys make your live CDs?
<westnyle> Well what does this LTS version mean
<Yaze> Hii Draconicus
<Jove`> Long Term Support
<westnyle> cuz its lesser version but u get longer updates?
<vox754> !customlivecd | Draconicus
<ubotu> Draconicus: Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Arrick> Draconicus, they ship them to you
<bobnn> ubuntu_user07 - edit /etc/grub.conf, I think
<DARKGuy> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Thuryn> hey
<westnyle> ohh
<amine> hello
<harpi> no one?:'(
<westnyle> But i mean whats gonna happen if i just use the 7.04
<amine> hello
<Yaze> Hello everone
<westnyle> after 18 months i gotta reinstall?
<Taladan> Gorsat: try #cups
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system?
<Taladan> They might know if it's implemented in...well...cups.
<Yaze> help
<Jove`> westnyle: No - you just update to the latest version, which you can do without reinstalling.
<bulmer> SecrethX: like using microsoft windows?
<bobnn> Yaze - a mlittle more specific?
<Yaze> How do i change channel and get into the italian ubuntu?
<vox754> ubuntu_user07, simple, change a number in the "/boot/grub/menu.lst" file, which is the default boot. Usually windows is the last one displayed.
<Gorsat> Taladan:  tnx, didn't know they had a channel :)
<Flannel> Yaze: /join #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu_user07> thanks vox754
<SecrethX> bulmer, no, I mean, from gutsy back to feisty
<Taladan> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WesLappy> I want to create a default profile so when I add new users they all get the default settings I choose. How can I go about doing this?
<westnyle> Hmm, so this is basically like lifetime OS for free
<Yaze> !it
<demon_spork> !ask | SecrethX
<quaal> is there a site that tells you all the config files you should backup before upgrading to feisty? i've never upgraded before..
<graham__> Anyone know how i remove a driver from the kernel? for ndiswrappe
<ubotu> SecrethX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jove`> westnyle: That's the beauty of it ;)
<westnyle> and gonna run more stable then my windows vista ultimate i swiped off work
<westnyle> and am disapointed with
<brady> what is the story on 7.04-ppc?
<Yaze> Grazie
<Yaze> #ubuntu-it
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<Yaze> change #ubuntu-it
<Taladan> Yaze - /join #ubuntu-it
<bobnn> !ask pam_tally
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask pam_tally - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SecrethX> demon_spork, what do you mean?
<westnyle> Ohhh What about 64-Bit Support Is there enough apps to work? or is it best to stick with x86
<matt___> what is a really good dock for feisty? i tried avant, it looked ok, but didn't work right. i couldn't add anything or whatnot
<bobnn> !pam_tally
<Jove`> westnyle: Grap the Live CD and try it out before installing. Then you'll see what works and if you're going to get any problems.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam_tally - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> westnyle, stick to 32
<Syngin> good question about the arrow
<Syngin> have wondered myself
<westnyle> Ohhhh... Does Reason 3.0 and Midi Support?
<|ericsson|> westnyle: I have been working with M$ for the last 15 years and after my switch to linux, I never look back
<quaal> is there a site that tells you all the configuration files and other things you should backup before upgrading to feisty? i've never upgraded before..
<Snowman> and we're back via wireless. :D
<westnyle> Really? damn this sounds nice downloading now
<vox754> quaal, usually config files are in /etc and in under your on home directory ~/.
<westnyle> I got two drives
<demon_spork> !SuSe
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<westnyle> so i figured i can just use one and swap if i need to
<quaal> vox754, i see
<demon_spork> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<vox754> quaal, for each program ~/.program
<westnyle> But Im wonderin about those Producing Apps, i use them daily
<quaal> vox754, can i backup all of /etc ?
<westnyle> FL Studio
<westnyle> Reason
<quaal> westnyle, linux kinda lacks for audio production
<demon_spork> !super > demon_spork
<quaal> wait for ubuntustudio.org
<quaal> if its not already out
<DARKGuy> what about ubuntustudio?
<DARKGuy> oh
<|ericsson|> westnyle: If you are in desperate need of running Windows apps, there are implementations under linux which makes those programs available
<Taladan> quaal - it honestly depends on what kind of changes you've made to the system.  When I upgraded to feisty it asked about all the files that I had changed because it did something like a dif to them.  I would probably do something like a backup of ~ and /etc...if you need to replace any particular configuration file later, you'll have it (generall)
<quaal> Coming this April...
<Taladan> generally, even
<quaal> hmm
<quaal> guess its behind
<vox754> quaal, go ahead, just think what they do is not that impressive, usually configuration files can be recreated on /etc, I guess you need to check that
<zerokill88> anyone know of top quality video editing software for linux,such as final cut pro for mac ???
<quaal> ok
<quaal> awesome
<quaal> thanks vox754
<quaal> and Taladan
<|ericsson|> westnyle: the best way to go, if you never tried linux before is to get a LiveCD, that way you can explore the world of real computing power, without installing/erasing anything from your harddrive
<quaal> it looks like the ~/ backedup fine via command line
<quaal> gnome drag and drop failed
<puma7> HOLA
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system (gutsy back to feisty)?
<puma7> ME
<|ericsson|> westnyle: Another MAJOR reason to leave Microsoft behind (my opinion) is the support you receive from various Linux user-groups, like this one in here...
<vox754> SecrethX, oh man! ha ha
<quaal> Gutsy ?
<puma7> WHO HAS FEDORA 6
<SecrethX> vox754, ?
<tyrion> can i chat to someone in private for about 10 mins about fixing a dying Hard Drive?
<puma7> WHO HASFEDORA 6
<|ericsson|> puma7: maybe they are using it in #fedora ?
<puma7> WHO HAS FEDORA  6
<Snowman> puma7: not I.  this channel is named and devoted to another distro.  I've considered it for my other machine, but don't have it on this one.
<xtknight> puma7, nobody does
<xtknight> clearly
<ditoa> westnyle: see if you can pick up a copy of this months linux format
<Flannel> !away > SlickMcRunfast
<puma7> OK THANKS
<tyrion> puma7: Ade Bradshaw?
<ditoa> it has a review of a good looking linux audio distro
<puma7> TAKE CARE EVERYBODY
<Yaze> THX
<Snowman> OK!  AND GOOD LUCK FINDING YOUR CAPS KEY
<ditoa> lol
<Yaze> ???
<Taladan> heh
<pyrak> how do you launch the gui upgrader thingey?
<vox754> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Heartsbane> puma7:  http://pics.protocol42.com/funny/capslock.gif
<westnyle> Im getting the 7.0.4 desktop iso for x86
<xtknight> pyrak, gksu update-manager
<pyrak> nvm, found it
<westnyle> and gonna play with it on a fresh drive tonight
<xtknight> ah upgrade, see above
<vox754> Heartsbane, he left man, you are slow
<|ericsson|> Snowman: :-)
<firefoxman> Help! I installed mediawiki with apt-get, but cannot find it now!
<pyrak> should i upgrade to feisty fawn?
<pyrak> do i risk losing functionality?
<Heartsbane> vox754: I will get the next CAPS LOCK, I swear
<firefoxman> wait....
<xtknight> pyrak, you only risk gaining functinoality
<xtknight> :)
<|ericsson|> pyrak: on the contrary, you risk getting more functionality
<xtknight> lol.
<ffm> <ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<xtknight> i cant think of one reason why Edgy is superior to feisty
<ffm> Help! I installed mediawiki with apt-get, but cannot find it now!
<Syngin> whats the best place to start for looking to editing the source of an application. are there help channel's available?
<ditoa> ffm: http://localhost/mediawiki
<ditoa> you need mysql and php configured for it to work
<sethk> Syngin, not sure what you mean.  vi and emacs are good program editors, among others
<WesLappy> What folder contains your gnome settings? ie if I remove/add something to a toolbar where is that detail stored? .gnome? .gnome2? .gnome-private? .gconf?
<ffm> ditoa, I do. Thanks.
<Ahmuck> is there a way to globally configure settings in programs for every user?
<ditoa> cya all
<pyrak> |ericsson|, so i shouldn't be worried about stability?
<badcloud> someone know how to track down a random restart?
<Syngin> not so much the editors. but finding where the source is located and the individual files to edit
<tanguym55> I just installed Ubuntu on this machine, and after configuring the nVidia restricted driver through the restricted drivers manager, I only get a black screen when X starts. Not even an error.
<Taladan> Ahmuck: /etc/skel
<ffm> ditoa, I was going to use moinmoin, but its instructions are aweful. (or i am just not good at following them)
<Nolt> HOW TO STORE IFCONFIG ??
<Taladan> If your users aren't created yet
<vox754> Heartsbane, !
<Ahmuck> Taladan: so, /etc/skel will globally configure firefox setttings, etc?
<WesLappy> aharris: /etc/skel contains everything that will be copied and uid/gid updated when you create a new user
<demon_spork> !heartsbane | vox754
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heartsbane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanguym55> !caps | Nolt
<tanguym55> Nolt, do you want to store the output of ifconfig as a file?
<ubotu> Nolt: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<WesLappy> aharris: only on adding a new user though..
<Syngin> ipconfig should be set as an alias for ifconfig imho
<|ericsson|> pyrak: no, feisty runs well on most systems, considering the amount of users upgrading daily it would wrong to think otherwise
<Snowman> tanguym55: nothing in /var/log anywhere about it?
<Taladan> Ahmuck - generally what you want to do is set up the initial user, configure everything, then copy that over to /etc/skel
<Ahmuck> so it's possible to create a /etc/skel partition and then boot live ?
<Snowman> tanguym55: nothing in /var/log/xorg.0.log or some such?
<tanguym55> Snowman, I will look
<Snowman> Syngin: why?  is that how windows does it still?
<erstazi> pyrak, I upgraded to Feisty for stability (:
<bododo> hi folks :)
<Nolt> tanguym55 i set ifconfig eth0 ip etc. but after few seconds my old dhcp is back or after reboot
<ffm> Syngin, you can set it yourself.
<Nolt> i want save it cuz i cant use my connection
<bododo> i just installed ubuntu on my ibook G4, but the installer made / h
<SecrethX> vox754, ?
<bododo> sorry
<SecrethX> woops
<bododo> /home a
<Syngin> i know, but by default for newbies
<bododo> /home as a directory
<vox754> SecrethX, it's madness!
<SecrethX> vox754, how come?
<badcloud> anyone?
<tanguym55> Snowman, I will reenable the drivers and retry, and maybe pastebin the log.
<bododo> is it safe to create a partition called /home, mount it in fstab and move mly files to that partition?
<Syngin> bododo, why not
<void^> bododo: yes.
<Nolt> tanguym55: and ?? how to save it ?? please help me
<vox754> Syngin, just get to any source code on SourceForge.net, download the files .tar.gz and see the code by yourself
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<bododo> Syngin: void^ thank you guys!
<westnyle> Is Fiesty Fawl ISO Bootable?
<SecrethX> vox754, why would it be madness? what do you suggest then?
<Syngin> cheers vox
<ChaZ^college> Hello everyone! I am having a slight problem. I have Webmin, ProFTPD and SSH all running fine apart from that fact that when connecting to FTP from this machine (XP) it takes considerable amount of time to connect. Same with SSH, it asks for username but then hangs for like 15 seconds before it will prompt for my password. Can anyone help me with this please?
<cybe> FAT32 to EXT3 anyone?
<Kim^J> Hey all, need some help again. I want to do this with my Intel GMA945: Laptop screen + CRT screen. Not clone, not twinview. I want it to act as two monitors. As there where two computers.
<sethk> ChaZ^college, if reverse DNS is failing, you'll see exactly that behavior
<bododo> btw, i think my screen resolution isn't at its best, anyone using ibook 14"? and what did you put in your xorg.conf?
<Taladan> ChaZ^college: Sounds like a problem with your network.  Are you dropping packets?
* Taladan nods to sethk 
<Taladan> Didn't even think about that
<Ahmuck> would i need a /etc/skel partition or could i create that directory in a storage partition?
<ChaZ^college> sethk. how do i find this out. And Taladan i dont know how to tell.
<westnyle> What drivers do i need to get online with this Atheros
<ChaZ^college> i dont think so as it is working fine
<Taladan> Ahmuck: /etc/skel already exists
<ChaZ^college> (the network)
<Ahmuck> not running live
<vox754> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> ChaZ^college, try resolving the name on the command line.  Use "dig" or "host"
<WesLappy> ahaller: /etc/skel is a directory that exists.. all it does is copy the contents to the /home/usename and adjust the userid/groupid to match the newly added user
<Taladan> ChaZ^college: or even ping
<ChaZ^college> sethk, from xp or in ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<sethk> ChaZ^college, ubuntu
<ChaZ^college> okay
<Taladan> if XP has dig, I'll eat my hat.
<ChaZ^college> ill have to do it through putty though
<WesLappy> Ahmuck: /etc/skel is a directory that exists.. all it does is copy the contents to the /home/usename and adjust the userid/groupid to match the newly added user
<HOT> i have a P4 laptop with an ati X300 and a turion dual core lappy with an X1100 card, oddly the newer laptop (the x1100) gives lower fps, any thoughts on this?
<SecrethX> vox754, why would it be madness? what do you suggest then?
<amicrawler> hey guys lost my gui
<westnyle> Wow.... 1600 Seeds for your Product on Demonoid to give you an idea
<erstazi> H0T: ATI?
<ChaZ^college> sethk, mind if i pm you please?
<amicrawler> installed nvidia drivers
<westnyle> Thats Done Deal... imma def try this
<amicrawler> can any body help or get me going the right direction
<vox754> SecrethX, oh, sorry about that, I missed it, what was that again?
<erstazi> H0T: ati isn't very well supported
<sethk> ChaZ^college, no, I don't mind, but you'll get more responses in the channel than from one person
<ChaZ^college> okay
<ChaZ^college> well
<HOT> erstazi: yes on both laptops, but the older machine is giving better performance, i belive i am using stock drivers on both
<SecrethX> vox754, why would it be madness? what do you suggest then?
<SecrethX> :P
<bododo> anyone with a 14" screen?
<amicrawler> hey guys lost my gui
<amicrawler> installed nvidia drivers
<amicrawler> can any body help or get me going the right direction
<ChaZ^college> the hostname of the computer is delta. so i did "host delta" and got this. delta has address 208.69.32.130
<ChaZ^college> ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<ChaZ^college> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ChaZ^college> sorry! should of used pastebin
<ChaZ^college> my bad!
<vox754> SecrethX, what I mean is I forgot your original question... so please repeat
<bododo> amicrawler: change it back to nv in your xorg.conf
<smoofra> anyone know how to get the mapping stanzas in /etc/network/interfaces to work
<Taladan> hm
<smoofra> ?
<SecrethX> vox754, is was this one: 'is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system (gutsy back to feisty)?' you said it was madness
<amicrawler> ok
<smoofra> it's not even calling the script i tell it to call
<amicrawler> were is that located
<ChaZ^college> i dont know why it says the address is 208.69.32.130 when the computers ip is 192.168.1.6
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<Ahmuck> will the live cd use a swap partition on the hard drive?
<bododo> amicrawler: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Taladan> ChaZ^college: broken reverse lookup in dns.
<Snowman> Ahmuck: as far as I know it just uses a ram drive.
<Tarkus> anyone know why some program (firefox, thunderbird) are in the taskbar on all of the workspaces?
<vox754> SecrethX, I wasn't talking to you.... and yeah, I was laughing because you aren't supposed to be using gutsy yet... shame on you. that is all I have to say.
<Taladan> you have an internal DNS setup?
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, thanks, how would i go about solving that?
<ChaZ^college> erm
<ChaZ^college> don't know
<Taladan> internal to the network
<SecrethX> vox754, its not my fault im using it now :P
<Taladan> ala - a DNS server
<ChaZ^college> i got a router
<vox754> SecrethX, (madness!)
<ChaZ^college> but i dont have an actual dns server in my network
<Taladan> it's probably trying to act as a dns server.
<SecrethX> vox754, lol
<Taladan> How many machines on your segment?
<ChaZ^college> 4
<Taladan> hm
<ChaZ^college> + router
<ChaZ^college> 208.*...... sounds like my external dns
<ChaZ^college> for my isp
<Taladan> well, you could either a) set up BIND, or hand tool /etc/hosts on each box to point correctly to each particular machine
<CerebroJD> ok, needing some more assistance.  I ran: sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-common
<ChaZ^college> okay
<Taladan> If you're planning on ever adding more machines though, i'd probably run bind
<ChaZ^college> erm
<ChaZ^college> not for a long time
<HymnToLife> you meant apt-get install, I guess
<CerebroJD> and it installed
<ChaZ^college> and it wouldnt be lots of computers
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, is there a way to remove the huge arrow icon when I make a link to a folder in my desktop? (Gnome)
<CerebroJD> yeah
<CerebroJD> meant install
* Taladan nods
<ChaZ^college> DARKGuy, try right clicking it, and select properties, look under "Emblems" it might be under that
<Ahmuck> http://librenix.com/?inode=9107
<CerebroJD> and now, when I try to use ndiswrapper, it says theres no versions
<_5h466y> where can i find good info about setting the best partition layout for a ubuntu fresh install ??????
<Ahmuck> ah, this is similar to what i am trying to acomplish
<DARKGuy> ChaZ^college: I tried looking in there - nothing :P
<ChaZ^college> damn
<DARKGuy> yes, damn :(
<imbecile> hey how do i diagnose what programs are crashing?
<Taladan> Well, if you're statically assigning addresses on your segment then there's nothing wrong with hand tooling /etc/hosts, it's just that with DHCP and BIND working in conjuction, that does away with having to hand modify it and/or remember to back it up every time you upgrade.
<smoofra> anyone know how to set up a mapping stanza in /etc/network/interfaces?
<CerebroJD> I dont even know where to go to find the docs for it
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, how would i go about setting up BIND then?
<DARKGuy> ChaZ^college: someone in the spanish channel suggested me to remove the png file or to link it somewhere unexistant... but there's ought to be another way, 'cause that means I'll have to repeat the same procedure for every icon theme I install =/
<gglser> is there a program for Linux/Ubuntu similar to MatLab but opensource/free??
<CerebroJD> whoah, I just man'd it, I might be ok
<ChaZ^college> try DARKGuy
<ChaZ^college> true*
<smoofra> gglser: octave
<zerokill88> anyone use Cinelerra???
<gglser> smoofra: thanks ill check it out!
<ChaZ^college> DARKGuy, just googled it, take a look at this, dont know if it will help, but its worth a try , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2731185
<_5h466y> what is the best partition layout for ubuntu ?
<sethk> _5h466y, one large partition
<neildarlow> gglser: octave.org has guides on matlab compatibility
<ChaZ^college> DARKGuy, ignore that, its stupid site lol
<ChaZ^college> not related
<ChaZ^college> !BIND
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Taladan> ChaZ^college: It's not that hard, especially if you're just setting up as a stub server you can apt-get install bind9
<Dave_is_sex1> hey folks. i want to know if there's any dvb software that runs on ubuntu. I'm thinking of getting one of those usb sticks (sorry to be unclear, but anyone who knows the answer will understand the question)
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system (gutsy back to feisty)?
<ChaZ^college> DARKGuy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2248674
<Ahmuck> is there a way to partition a hard drive without installation from a live cd ?
<gglser> neildarlow: thanks
<ChaZ^college> stub server?
<Dave_is_sex1> ahmuck: cfdisk
<Dave_is_sex1> ahmuck: it's awesome
<_5h466y> Ahmuck, try gparted live cd
<cavalierprime> Dave have you tried dvd::rip at gnomefiles.org?
<neildarlow> ChaZ^college: sometimes referred to as a "caching-only nameserver"
<ChaZ^college> oh
<vox754> Ahmuck, yes, just partition but don't install. Use Knoppix, use GParted CD, many ways
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, the server is just to centrally store my files with access to ftp and samba n stuff
<Taladan> it can get pretty indepth on larger networks, but generally what you want to do is download and run it, then, if you're using DHCP point all boxes on the segment to that internal address to use it as DNS.  You'll have to probably set up your host record in there, but you do it once and it's good.
<quaal> ok
<CerebroJD> ok, this seems really straightforward... I dont get why its not working.
<quaal> i'm attempting feisty upgrade
<quaal> here it goes
<_5h466y> Ahmuck, gparted live cd is best suited these days if u dont want to go hardcore stuff
<ward_> hoe kom ik men default gateway te wzeten in linux / ubuntu?
<Dave_is_sex1> cavalierprime: it's not ripping that i want to do, just decoding dvb, which is the european digital video broadcasting format. it is essentially mpeg2 + protocol
<CerebroJD> Just installed ndiswrapper
<Taladan> *nods*  Yeah, being able to ssh <boxname> from any machine on your network is always nice though ;)
<CerebroJD> and yet no versions are installed
<snowpunk98> What would be the best application to use to communicate to bluetooth devices
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, thing is, i can do that in putty on my xp machine!
<neildarlow> snowpunk98: nautilus after installing gnome-bluetooth
<Taladan> ChaZ^college: no, it's trying to do that, but it's natting out through your router and then coming back in, delaying your connection.  Reverse DNS isn't working on your segment.
<snowpunk98> I installed gnome-bluetooth but how do I pair
<ChaZ^college> okay
<antonis_del> hello
<DARKGuy> ChaZ^college: heh, that's what I was gonna try too - thanks for the help, I guess I'm gonna do that :P
<antonis_del> I need some help
<Ahmuck> problem is, i have the live cd, and a blank hard drive.  so downloading another cd and burning it would be a bit of a problem
<Taladan> And if it's taking 15 seconds to nat out and back in, that's like trying to connect to your own house from a router on the moon.
<neildarlow> snowpunk98: the default setup allows pairing just by attempting to transfer a file
<alistair_blunt> /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned  off_______can somebody help for this??
<baronvon75> does any one know if easyubuntu works with feisty fawn?
<tanguym55> I just installed the nVidia driver through the Restricted Drivers Manager, and when I boot up, I get a black screen. The backlight doesn't even turn on. However, everything else works... if I type my username and password, I hear the startup sound. I can pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you like.
<RedRose> I attemped to delete my linux partition and resize my windows partition, but now I lost the space, can anyone help
<pegaseus1> hello, I'm hving problems with gaim 2.0 beta3, where msn pictures aren't showing up
<pegaseus1> as in buddy pics
<snowpunk98> neildarlow, OK so I have gnome-bluetooth open and file browser open
<snowpunk98> How do I see my phone
<Dave_is_sex1> redrose: lost all the partitions?
<tanguym55> Someone was helping me before, but I forget their nick
<Taladan> pegaseus1: try either #gaim or #pidgin
<Tarkus> anyone know why some program (firefox, thunderbird) are in the taskbar on all of the workspaces?
<yeti> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, how would i go about setting it up in hosts then, i got hosts up editing, what kind of line would i need to put in?
<tanguym55> Taladan, #gaim forwards to #pidgin
<Ahmuck> nm, i found the gnome partition editor on the live cd
<neildarlow> snowpunk98: power-up your phone's bluetooth and right click your file and choose the device to send to
<alistair_blunt> /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned  off
<RedRose> Dave_is_sex1, No... I still have the windows parition, but it's not seeing the resize. So while the entire sda1 is 75GB, all anything, windows mount or unix mount ever see is 61GB under sad1, and nothing else
<Taladan> 192.168.0.2 <alias> <alias> <alias>
<Taladan> ferex:
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system (gutsy back to feisty)?
<pegaseus1> ok, thanks
<snowpunk98> There is no device in the send to
<spikeb> downgrading does not work.
<Dave_is_sex1> tarkus: there are probably 'stuck'. try the button on the title bar that isn't maximise, minimise, or close. if it's not there, then you need to find the settings fro your window manager in your control centre
<imbecile> hey how do i diagnose what programs are crashing? gnome isnt even working for me.. kde has crashes but it at least still runs
<Taladan> 192.168.0.2 ftp-box ssh-box mail-box
<tanguym55> SecrethX, I'd ask for help in #ubuntu+1 if it's related to GUtsy
<Taladan> that will alias all of those to 192.168.0.2
<frojnd> hello guys... I have this huge problem. I have XP on computer and than I was into installing kubuntu feisty. So I put cd in and boot from it but somehow there was some trouble with cd, so I ctrl + alt+ del and quit the loading part (I did't come into KDE desktop yet) and after that I just insert another cd also with kubuntu on it and installed kubuntu. But somewhow at the beginning there isn't any XP in the grub list. How can I choose
<frojnd> to come into XP ??
<SecrethX> tanguym55, well I can ask there, but it is also related to feisty since I want feisty back ;o
<Horscht> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<antonis_del> I need some help, I cannot enable Desktop Effects on my laptop.I have an ATI card with 200M chipset, I cannot find proper drivers, any ideas???
<Dave_is_sex1> redrose: if both windows and linux say the partition is smaller, what is saying that it is larger?
<SecrethX> spikeb, do you have any other suggestions then?
<javaJake> Hello everyone
<alistair_blunt> /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned  off_____after feisty upgrade___help_tnx
<antonis_del> thnx
<neildarlow> snowpunk98: Send to should show OBEX Push
<javaJake> I'm looking for help about this error message:  (II) RADEON(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<Taladan> And now I need to afk for a bit
<nuked_omen> they always tell you you got A GB in your drive, then you figure it's about 4% less than A
<javaJake> I have a "Hsync frequency", but is that an hsync range?
<Tarkus> Dave_is_sex1, hmm. but they always do that, ever since i installed ubuntu 2 weeks ago. and yes, minimize, maximize. and close are there when i right click on it in the taskbar (on all workspaces).
<RedRose> Dave_is_sex1, When I look at the entire sda in gparted, it says sda1 is 75GB. When I mount it with unix or windows, it says sda1 is 61GB.
<bluefox83> i need to know how to permanently change the hostname of a machine from terminal
<neildarlow> javaJake: X thinks your monitor can't support that setting
<javaJake> neildarlow, OK
<neildarlow> javaJake: a range is like 30-80
<javaJake> neildarlow, it does, because I had it working under clone.
<javaJake> neildarlow, oh, dang
<javaJake> neildarlow, so, I need a range?
<neildarlow> javaJake: for hsync it's kHz and for vsync it's Hz
<Dave_is_sex1> redrose: ah. yes, that's an unfortunate constant in harddisks. I'm not sure why exactly, but you always get less to use than you'd think. If anyone here can explain why that is, i'd like to know. something to do with bytes and blocks i expect
<tanguy_> Sorry, system crashed... if anyone can help with my nvidia driver problem, that would be great.
<javaJake> neildarlow, OK, I guess I'll have to find that then... thanks
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: what card?
<RedRose> Dave_is_sex1, No, I know about that... but this is about 20GB falling off ever partition map
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, hold on
<Tarkus> Dave_is_sex1, and when i click on it in the taskbar from a different workspace, it rotates the cube to the workspace where it is. very anoying. any ideas?
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, http://pastebin.ca/472860
<ChaZ^college> Put it in there since I cannot pm you.
<ChaZ^college> I put it*
<RedRose> Dave_is_sex1, http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachments/windows-vista-support/13022d1178395871-deleted-ubuntu-missing-space-disk.jpg <- Check out the image
<RedRose> look at the capacity vs the actual partition
<alistair_blunt> /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned  off_________suggestions?
<nuked_omen> Dave_is_sex1, RedRose: the file system has to use some disk space, but still 16Gb is too much lost space
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go]  (rev a3)
<CerebroJD> ndiswrapper is not working properly here... I just installed it, but now its showing no versions being installed when I try to use it
<jago25> How do I determine what my router's IP is? (gateway is modem, not router)
<neildarlow> alistair_blunt: is this from a script executed by cron?
<Magos> what is the default admin password in ubuntu?
<rsk> jago25: whatsmyip.com works ok
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: what is the problem... no X? error msgs?
<nuked_omen> unformatted partitions will always be greater than formatted
<nuked_omen> cuz the file system need to store some stuff
<rsk> jago25: um no.. whats the router modell_
<neildarlow> Magos: there isn't one. use sudo
<rsk> ?
<RedRose> nuked_omen, Exactly... and idk what is going on... I do remember the steps. Delete Swap, Delete /, Resize Windows. That's it, and now i'm missing the entire space that I resized for
<jago25> rsk, it's not the default
<Magos> ok, I'm trying to get my laptops wireless card working and did System > Administration > Networking
<Magos> its complaining it needs a password =/
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, when I enable the driver, the screen doesn't turn on... I can get to my vttys, but when going back to X, the screen doesn't light up. However, if I type my username and password, I can still hear all the sounds as normal.
<neildarlow> Magos: enter your password
<jago25> magos: enter usual password, not root passwd
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: i see... have you disabled 'nv' in your linux-restricted-modules-common file?
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: it is in /etc/X11/
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, no, I'll try that and reenable. Where is that file?
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, ok :)
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: that should do it
<kane77> is there anything similar to packet tracer available for ubuntu?
<neildarlow> kane77: tcpdump?
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, thank you
<ahave> is there a way to install autocad 2006 on a ubuntu system?
<void^_> wireshark, if you want something flashy.
<neildarlow> kane77: i'm not familiar with packet tracer
<ahave> using wine I get an error stating it needs IE 5.1+
<strabes> ahave: probably with wine or crossover..
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: no problem
<strabes> ahave: then try to install IE as well if you must
<kane77> neildarlow, eh I dont mean program for tracing packets, but the cisco simulation tool...
<neildarlow> kane77: can't help there, sorry
<frojnd> how can I start beryl: what packages do I have to install??'
<luxores> morgen
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, I don't have a linux-restricted-modules-common file in /etc/X11/
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, you mean xorg.conf?
<kane77> neildarlow, nevermind, I guess I try installing wine and see if i can get it running...
<luxores> habe ein kleines OT-problem
<Dave_is_sex1> tarkus: i'm afraid not. i experienced the same thing 2 weeks ago, but it just stopped all by itself. firefox was the program in my case too
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, I made sure that nv was changed to nvidia, and that's what breaks it. Changing it back to nv (disabling the driver) makes it work fine. However, I'd like to be able to use the binary driver.
<simo_> je tam nejakej cech?
<luxores> unsre neue Backup-Nas (ss4000e) zeigt trotz RAID10 die Festplatten als hotplug-unable an
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: one moment
<Fezzler> Having trouble
<luxores> woran kann das liegen?
<Fezzler> Anyone able to assist newbie?
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, found it: it's in /etc/default
<tanguy_> !ask | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nuked_omen> Fezzler: you must ask a question at once
<CheshireViking> !cz | simo_
<ubotu> simo_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<Fezzler> Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn locked up after daughter was scrolling through screen saver selection
<Dave_is_sex1> redrose: can't see the image i'm afraid. what filesystem is the partition? ntfs?
<luxores> oh, sorry i forgot to join the german channel
<Fezzler> I had to reboot and the computer rebooted to root@computername: #
<ahave> strabes, is crossover a diff type of wine?
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: sry you're right. my mind was in a different place
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: crossover is 100 times easier to use
<strabes> ahave: crossover is proprietary; you have to buy it. but it does work better
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, I read the file, and it says disabling "nv" will disable BOTH nVidia drivers, which probably means that it'll disable nvidia as well. I don't want that.
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: anyway, what driver package are you trying to use specifically?
<ahave> ah
<nuked_omen> crossover is sluggish
<ahave> Dave_is_sex1, strabes, nvm then. i like free
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, nvidia-glx, as installed by the Restricted Drivers Manager
<Fezzler> On start-up it said their were problems with corrupted files
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: :) me too. but wine is a real pain. crossover is fantastic
<nuked_omen> crossover doesn't allow you to use the full features of M$ office
<ahave> Dave_is_sex1, how is wine a pain?
<strabes> ahave: then good luck running autoCAD :)
<atu> After restarting my computer, I am unable to boot into X.  I get the errors @ http://paste.cheerupfuck.net/156  Any ideas?  I've reinstalled the nvidia drivers (both glx and glx-new)
<nuked_omen> although it claims to do so
<ThinkBox> tanguy_: ok... that is the same package I'm using. with the nv disabled
<Fezzler> I ran fsck -y and then it booted back to gnome
<tanguy_> ThinkBox, oh, ok, I'll try it.
<Fezzler> but I really have no idea what I'm doing
<strabes> atu: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nuked_omen> wine is a pain because 'wine program.exe' works only 5% of the time
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: i just find it is always returning errors of somesort. it also has a terrible gui, though it is not necessary to use it
<nuked_omen> wine has to be tweaked forever
<nuked_omen> and ever
<gan|y|med> hi
<Fezzler> Is there a Ubuntu program to check if my harddisk is bad?
<ahave> nuked_omen, oh.. it worked to start the installer for autocad
<ctkroeker> I have an old PII 300Mhz 256MB RAM pc that needs to be fast, have openoffice, samba integrated in browser, firefox. Ubuntu takes 5min. to boot and Xubuntu is also slow...
<usser> nuked_omen: hm it depends if the program works with wine
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: surely you don't want wine for ms office??
<vom0> is there a better channel to ask about a sound problem in feisty ?
<vom0> i filled out a bug report on launchpad already
<gan|y|med> i messed up my (k)ubuntu design. is there any way to restore the original design???
<strabes> ctkroeker: try damn small linux
<ahave> Dave_is_sex1, wine for autocad 2006
<_5h466y> question!!! ubuntu partitioning can damage my hard drive ??
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: autocad isn't free ;)
<neildarlow> Fezzler: most likely a configuration file was damaged, fsck moved it to lost+found and it was recreated at next GNOME start
<strabes> ctkroeker: or you could try openbox
<nuked_omen> usser: many programs work, but only after you heavily tweak wine
<ctkroeker> does that have a samba browser?
<vom0> gan|y|med: you mean your desktop layout ?
<usser> nuked_omen: well yea
<ahave> Dave_is_sex1, i know. i just need to use autocad.. i have a pirated copy
<Otacon22> Hi i have 2 screens connected on my video card and i want to see differents work area in them, how can i make this possibile?
<nuked_omen> ahave: 3dsmax installer ran on wine.. so what?
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: lol. shhhhhh
<nuked_omen> you use the program not the installer
<_5h466y> question!!! ubuntu partitioning can damage my hard drive ??
<nuked_omen> DUH!!!!!!!!!
<vom0> _5h466y: no
<gan|y|med> vom0: yes, exactly
<Fezzler> Does the configuration file often get damaged when the computer locks up and has to be rebooted by turning off computer?
<tanguy_> _5h466y, it shouldn't, however, you should back up first.
<usser> Fezzler: no
<neildarlow> _5h466y: it can destroy existing data
<ahave> Dave_is_sex1, err.. i mean trail version
<vom0> gan|y|med: rm -rf .kde/ ? that will reset your settings for all kde related back to default
<usser> Fezzler: never happened on my memory
<taxman> hola
<Dave_is_sex1> _5h466y_: it's absolutely worth learning what you're doing before trying incase you screw up
<gan|y|med> vom0: yeah, i already had this. but then i'll lose all my settings, including kmal etc
<usser> i dunno wine works perfectly for what i need
<amicrawler> is there a nano editor for linux
<nuked_omen> emulators, api layers, virtual pcs just don't work
<taxman> pues a mi apecme que no
<daddymac> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<usser> amicrawler: yes there is
<Fezzler> The "Force Quit" command for Ubuntu is Ctrl+Alt+Bcsp, right?
<_5h466y> i will be more precise in my question
<CerebroJD> dammit, I dont understand this error
<neildarlow> amicrawler: yes, it's in base
<nuked_omen> i'd rather run only native software
<taxman> mas bien yo creo qeu es uha metira
<mc44> CerebroJD: what error?
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: ah. let me know if there is a big performance difference
<nuked_omen> if i want to use office, i use windowz
<gan|y|med> does anybody know where the desktop layout is saved below .kde/ ???
<nuked_omen> emulation is a lie
<amicrawler> so it is easy  to edit the org.x11 config file
<CerebroJD> mc44, trying to install network drivers with ndiswrapper
<CerebroJD> seems very straightforward
<mc44> CerebroJD: right
<daddymac> !feisty
<amicrawler> i know how to use  ee and kate
<CheshireViking> !es | taxman
<CerebroJD> I just uninstalled and reinstalled ndiswrapper
<strabes> amicrawler: it's all about mousepad
<CerebroJD> 1.38
<neildarlow> amicrawler: nano is similar to ee
<IndyGunFreak> nuked_omen: its not a total lie..... some programs work very well with wine, vmware, etc, others don't
<daddymac> !edgy
<_5h466y> suppose i have changed many times my partition layout for some reasons ...
<nuked_omen> ubotu is silent today
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<ubotu> taxman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is silent today - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahave> Dave_is_sex1, sure thing.. if i get it up and running
<jago25> ahave, can't install ie with ies4linux
<CerebroJD> and its saying "no versions of ndiswrapper found!"
<predaeus> Fezzler, no, ctrl-alt-backspace kills the X server and is not a recommended way to do so, as lock files of applications could remain and cause problems later
<atu> strabes: http://paste.cheerupfuck.net/159
<CerebroJD> even though it even autocompletes the command if I type ndisw+tab
<_5h466y> suppose i have changed many times my partition layout for some reasons ... could that damage my hdd ??
<CheshireViking> nuked_omen, I guess ubotu got its voice back :)
<ChaZ^college> Taladan, i'm still having problems with malformed packets :(
<SecrethX> is there someone here with experience about downgrading a system (gutsy back to feisty)?
<Dave_is_sex1> ahave: cheers. can you pm, cos i'll loose it in the channel
<mc44> CerebroJD: run ndiswrapper-1.9
<nuked_omen> CheshireViking: he choked proabably
<Fezzler> So how does one Froce Quit a locked up program?
<_5h466y> suppose i have changed many times my partition layout for some reasons ... could that damage my hdd ??
<nuked_omen> IndyGunFreak: yeah, if you're talking about calculator and notepad, that stuff works, but autocad, 3dsmax.. real programs for real work, emulators are useless
<predaeus> Fezzler, are you on ubuntu with gnome?
<neildarlow> _5h466y: partitioning only modifies the partition table. it doesn't cause damage
<CerebroJD> mc44: command not found?
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: type 'top' into terminal for a task manager
<Fezzler> Yes sir, Ubuntu with Gnome
<amicrawler> how do i save in nano
<CerebroJD> amicrawler
<jago25> SecrethX, no, but gut feeling on that is that it's probably best to backup and start again...
<neildarlow> amicrawler: Ctrl-X
<CerebroJD> quit, then it asks you
<amicrawler> big thanx
<IndyGunFreak> nuked_omen: well, i don't use an emulator for calculator and notepad, as linux has its own versions of that.  I've got a couple games that workf ine under Wine..
<SecrethX> jago25, and if /home is on a seperate partition?
<predaeus> Fezzler, then open System Monitor in the system look for the application you want to kill and use kill or whatever the option is on it
<mc44> CerebroJD: you need to install ndiswrapper-utils
<CerebroJD> tried that, it told me to install ndiswrapper-common
<_5h466y> ok :), the thing is my hard drive has gone slow from some time ago ...
<CerebroJD> which I did
<ziggy23> I am having trouble identifying my modem chipset... I get an error at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19344/  line 8
<CerebroJD> twice
<Fezzler> Pred: How can you do that if the entire system is frozen?
<ziggy23> the sudo command
<IndyGunFreak> CerebroJD: why don't you just install Feisty?... Wireless is supposed to be much easier with Feisty
<strabes> atu: check this page: http://bugzilla.atrpms.net/show_bug.cgi?id=1087
<CerebroJD> Feisty IS installed
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<CerebroJD> lol
<neildarlow> IndyGunFreak: don't believe everything you hear :)
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: ah yes, my pet hate of the os. Pred: I'm listening too
<ChaZ^college> How can i disable Reverse DNS Lookup?
* CerebroJD glares at dell
<jago25> SecrethX, should be a lot easy with separate /home
<IndyGunFreak> neildarlow: lol... well i'll say this, there's a lot less wireless questions here with Feisty, than there were with Edgy/Dapper.
<strabes> atu: i don't have an nvidia so i don't think i can help you very much
<ziggy23> command not found
<SecrethX> jago25, but wont I have problems with permissions or something like that?
<neildarlow> IndyGunFreak: not if you've got ralink chipsets :)
<strabes> atu: by the way, when you get some sort of error, if you paste a part of it into google generally someone else has had the same problem and there will be a fix
<predaeus> Fezzler, then hit ctrl-alt-f1, enter your login name and password, call   ps -e   look for the pid of the application that is causing the problem. probably run top first to see what is causing it (100% cpu usage) (quit top with q) and then kill the application first with    kill -15 PID   and when that does not work    kill -9 PID
<atu> strabes: OK, thank you though.
<mc44> CerebroJD: did you try installing ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<IndyGunFreak> neildarlow: this is actually the first time i've saw ndiswrapper discussed with Feisty
<Fezzler> Because turning the computer off-on after freeze up corrupts the boot process
<CerebroJD> mc44, no
<IndyGunFreak> neildarlow: yeah, thats probably an issue.
<predaeus> Fezzler, if it works you can get back to the desktop with alt-f7
<tclow> woot 1390 broadcom wifi working with ndiswrapper, thx all
<jago25> SecrethX, easiest thing is keep same user accounts on fresh start; recreate same username. I think this is ok
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: if the system is still listening to you at all,... oh predaeus said it. to get back, once it's fixed hit ctrl+alt+f7
<neildarlow> tclow: good, now you can test it :)
<CerebroJD> mc44, installing now
<mc44> CerebroJD: ok
<CerebroJD> holy hell
<CerebroJD> it worked (i think)
<jago25> SecrethX, though, things like config files in /home could be different format to those from the newer versions
<jago25> SecrethX, that#s your main problem
<_5h466y> ok :), the thing is my hard drive has gone slow from some time ago ...
<Fezzler> I'm diggin Ubuntu Fiesty, but me thinks video problem keeps locking up computer
<_5h466y> but is ok ... i will revise my mobo bios :)
<SecrethX> jago25, and if I only keep vital info? Like docs, mp3s, etc?
<SecrethX> jago25, and then delete gnome configs etc?
<jago25> SecrethX, I would think that would be fine
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: have you run badblocks on your drive?
<neildarlow> Fezzler: look into your AGP settings e.g. Fast Write and speed
<SecrethX> jago25, so backing up to /home, boot into the live cd, delete the configs, and reinstall?
<Fezzler> ND: where do I do that?
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, never did ...
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: I would HIGHLY recommend it. often times a slowing drive is a failing drive
<fbarcenas> Anyone know when the new Ubuntu Visa Electron card will be available?
<Fezzler> Because all my lock-ups are video related (attempt to play mov file, screen saver graphics, ogg files, etc)
<neildarlow> Fezzler: you can explicity set them in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. the manpage for xorg.conf and your video driver will help
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: I didn't catch all of what was going on with your situation...
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, i just have 6 months with it :(
<Fezzler> cool
<neildarlow> Fezzler: disabling AGP fast write and setting speed to 4x might help. try each in turn
<pabllo> hi
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, i have repartitioned my entire drive 2 times
<pabllo> can anyone help me with mi aMSN?
<Fezzler> ND: so at command line type "man xorg.conf"
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, since that my drive just started going slow
<jago25> SecrethX, yes. I think I've done a similar thing with a different distro but I was upgrading and I kept the configs at first. Basically what you'd do it a straightforward backup and reinstall, no different from Windows or whatever
<neildarlow> Fezzler: you got it
<omeir> Who can help in WIFI configuration?
<mc44> CerebroJD: it worked?
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: I am an owner of a computer store. Even with the better drives, we often get bad ones right from the supplier, and even see some fail as soon as 2 weeks after initial use
<CerebroJD> mc44, must reboot it to see, I think
<SecrethX> jago25, k, thx for the help
<mc44> CerebroJD: no you dont need to
<CerebroJD> mmmkay
<Fezzler> ND:  You're a cool guy.  Where do I go to learn more about dropping to command line to control my computer?
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, so you're telling me that Ubuntu will never hurt my drive as i though ...
<omeir> hey
<mc44> CerebroJD: if you just modprobe ndiswrapper
<omeir> anyone here free to help?
<neildarlow> Fezzler: Applications|Accessories|Terminal and sudo
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: repartitioning and reformatting can aggravate a failing drive, which could explain the slowness
<Fezzler> Ubuntu books at bookstore are too basic (how to install; OpenOffice basics; etc.)
<CerebroJD> mc44, what does that do?
<Snowman> anyone here have any experience with cpufreq?
<Fezzler> I need something a little more intermediate, but plain language.  Not afraid of command line.
<mc44> CerebroJD: loads the ndiswrapper module :)
<Snowman> I'm trying to follow this howto, and I keep getting permission denied errors
<mc44> CerebroJD: you are following some instructions somewhere? :)
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: have a look for RUTE. It's a great linux resource, and covers alot
<Snowman> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CPUFreq#Step_5:_Testing.2FConfiguration
<CerebroJD> yes
<CerebroJD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342558
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: and no, ubuntu itself isn't going to affect the bios, or the drive itself beyond what a reformat, or cleaning up of running/corrupt processes could fix
<CerebroJD> also, theres help listed in the ubuntu help stuff
<neildarlow> Fezzler: from X, Ctrl-Alt-F1 and log in
<Fezzler> Dave: RUTE is a Web site?
<mrigns> firestarter shows multiple connections at the bittorrent ports (6881-6889) i did not use bittorrent recently and i close all ports after using them. so the ports are not forwarded or opened neither by my iptables nor my NAT. I tried searching the running processes in psx aux' output but could not find any suspicious tasks. so, what should i do?
<Fezzler> ND: X?
<remu> hey everybody
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, tell about badlocks, does it have official website ??
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: and you can actually install it to become part of your system help which is nice. No Rute is a book. Free pdf, but also a website
<mc44> CerebroJD: right, you have followed all those steps?
<Fezzler> Okay, I'll Google RUTE
<CerebroJD> well, I skipped the bit about 'make'-ing ndiswrapper
<neildarlow> Fezzler: your GNOME session
<ThinkBox> -5h466y: it reads and writes from every block of the drive to see if the data is being corrupted. if it is, the drive is simply bad.
<Ahmuck> if i download fiesty to a partition on my hard drive - which has not os installation currently, can i boot from the live cd, mount the iso on the hard drive and continue booting live from the iso stored on the hard drive ?
<Fezzler> ND: Thanks.  Sorry.  Newbie
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: i reccomend the pdf since you can search it more easily, and xpdf to view it in (cos it's fast)
<CerebroJD> sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -i <path>
<Ahmuck> freeing up my cdrom drive when boot is complete ?
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: I would have to say, there are RARE cases where it's the drive controller built onto your motherboard
<mc44> CerebroJD: try sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<neildarlow> mrigns: do you have a bittorrent process running i.e. are you still sharing?
<`davo> so my laptop has a SD Card reader, anyone know if ubuntu has drivers for this?
<Nando1234> hello people
<mrigns> neildarlow: as i said not that i know. i actually searched all processes with ps aux but saw none
<CerebroJD> omeir, best to not PM me
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, i will reinstall my entire system and if after that stills slow ill guess i will have to buy a new hdd ...
<neildarlow> `davo: hotplug should detect a card inserted and auto-mount it
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: a few things I would do in this order: run seagate drive tools. you can download the bootable ISO from their website, do a full drive test with it, it will do the same as badblocks, but it's much easier.
<mrigns> neildarlow: the ports are all closed too
<CerebroJD> mc44, I may know what I borked
<Nando1234> quick help: how do i tell kubunto to start with gdm instead of kdm?
<harpi> what dos this mean     config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: swithc drive controllers, and see if it speeds up
<diegoquinteiro> hi all
<neildarlow> mrigns: then i'd say it's bogus.
<mc44> CerebroJD: why do you think it is borked?
<omeir> wifi in ubuntu
<Snowman> ok, that's much better.  I don't mind the battery-saving from the cpu scaling, but it was getting annoying having the mouse freeze every so often when the cpu freq changed.
<omeir> please help
<CerebroJD> since I was using ndiswrapper-1.9, was I supposed to do this:  sudo ndiswrapper -m
<CerebroJD> ?
<jrib> !hostname > bluefox83 (see the private message from ubotu)
<omeir> i really want to rid of the cable...
<CerebroJD> or this:
<Snowman> well, I'm off folks.  have some fixing up to do around the house.
<omeir> please...
<remu> I actually have a question, i just installed ubuntu today, and i followed this guide online to get my broadcom 4311 to work, and it was working beautifully untill something happened, i dont know what that something is, but now, using wifi-radar, i can't get an ip address for my computer, the only thing i can imagine that might have made an impact is that i accidentally removed the little networking thing near the clock u
<CerebroJD> sudo ndiswrapper-1.9 -m
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: replace the drive physically. Your current dirve, being 6 months old is most likely under warranty(what brand is it)?
<diegoquinteiro> does someone knows an database design tool for ubuntu?
<Nando1234> quick help: how do i tell kubunto to start with gdm instead of kdm? anyone?
<mc44> CerebroJD: if you just run ndiswrapper does it still error?
<Fezzler> ND: just dropped to command line with crtl+alt-F1
<remu> also, i was wondering, whats the big difference between the x86 version of ubuntu vs the 64 bit, is it worth getting the 64bit?
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, it is hitachi ..
<Fezzler> ND: You didn't tell me I needed ctrl+alt+F6 to get back to gnome :)
<omeir> please HELP
<neildarlow> Fezzler: good. logout and Alt-F7 to get back to GNOME
<CerebroJD> mc44, no
<omeir> need to configure wifi....
<Fezzler> Key detail :
<diegoquinteiro> Nando1234: take a look at /etc/rc.d files
<CerebroJD> it lists the commands available for it
<fbarcenas> Is there a second life client for ubuntu?
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: i did ;) ^^
<jrib> !wifi > omeir (see the private message from ubotu)
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: OEM or retail?
<Pelo> remu,  64 doesn'T have flash and a few other tid bits
<CerebroJD> er.... switches
<jrib> fbarcenas: yes, there is a native linux client
<mc44> CerebroJD: then it should have worked. Just try rebooting see what happens
<Fezzler> sorry
<Coutouto> does anyone knows a little bit how (and what to) use to sync my mobile and my computer using bluetooth ?
<Fezzler> newbie
<remu> so im better off staying with 32bit i take it
<CerebroJD> is there a terminal command to reboot?  the Exit bit only seems to want to hibernate, logoff etc.
<mrigns> neildarlow: and /usr/bin/lsof -i | grep LISTEN does not show anything at all. i think firestarter is broken :(
<CerebroJD> but now shutdown or reboot
<Dave_is_sex1> fezzler: me too. someone did it to me last week. lol
<harpi> no one here who knows? i asked the same question yesterday?
<Fezzler> I'm old, I can't remember command to check my video care
<CerebroJD> (damn linux and its stability)
<fbarcenas> sorry I dropped.... Is there a second life client for Ubuntu?
<jrib> harpi: repeat it instead of saying that
<neildarlow> Coutouto: Evolution does it, i believe
<harpi> config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<jrib> fbarcenas: yes, there is a native linux client
<mc44> CerebroJD: sudo reboot
<fbarcenas> jrib, cool, how do I get it?
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, retail
<Milos_SD> Q: How can I start a K3B setup ? I don't have it in Settings menu in K3B . :S
<fbarcenas> jrib, is it the alpha client?
<jrib> fbarcenas: it's on the second life website.  Just grab the tar.gz, extract it, and run the binary
<remu> since some more people joined this room, i'm going to ask this question again, sorry if im repeating myself
<CerebroJD> haha @ angry beep!
<mc44> CerebroJD: no shutdown because we started x in a crazy way, should be fine normally
<remu> i just installed ubuntu today, and i followed this guide online to get my broadcom 4311 to work, and it was working beautifully untill something happened, i dont know what that something is, but now, using wifi-radar, i can't get an ip address for my computer, the only thing i can imagine that might have made an impact is that i accidentally removed the little networking thing near the clock uptop, and i don't have "netw
<jb> i have a rt2500 and it isnt showing up in my network listing
<jrib> fbarcenas: maybe (I don't know)
<neildarlow> mrigns: it might just be showing connect attempts or portscans
<jb> how do i get it to show up
<shawn34> best python IDE with gui bulder?
<remu> oh, and i used ndiswrapper, and i used this walkthrough http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Pelo> Coutouto, I hope this helps  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bluetooth&titlesearch=Titres
<jrib> shawn34: vim and glade imo
<neildarlow> jb: is it a rt2570 device?
<HymnToLife> remu, using DHCP ?
<harpi> jrib: config.status: WARNING:  po/Makefile.in.in seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting what dos it mean? there is no info on google
<Dave_is_sex1> hey is there an irc program where i can go jrib/ and see all jrib's posts (for example), and /jrib, so see all posts to him, and /jrib/ to see all corespondance. etc. That would be nice
<remu> yes i am
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: you likely have a 3 year hardware warranty through hitachi for it. if not 1 year, but you're at 6 months right?
<jrib> harpi: some context?
<jb> it said rt 3500
<remu> HymnToLife: yes im trying to use DHCP
<HymnToLife> remu, what happens if you run dhclient from the comand-line instead of using the GUI-thingie ?
<amicrawler> how do i move the berly window around i forgot
<jrib> Dave_is_sex1: well in irssi you can do   /lastlog jrib   .  Probably works in other clients too
<usser> shawn34: i'd say eric
<mrigns> neildarlow: but they are listed as active connections for at least well, few hours, and neither netstat -tunap nor netstat -pn -l -A inet is showing something suspicious
<jb> and it worked under the live cd
<harpi> i get it when i do ./configure........always
<Dave_is_sex1> amicrawler: alt + arrows
<Dave_is_sex1> hmm
<shawn34> usser, what about SPE ?
<Dave_is_sex1> /lastlog jrib
<neildarlow> jb: which rt-type modules are loaded?
<mrigns> neildarlow: so i think it's really firestarter which is fubar
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, yes ... i guess i have to exchange my drive
<neildarlow> mrigns: could be
<jb> how do i check that
<jrib> Dave_is_sex1: ok, maybe not gaim... try xchat :)
<remu> remu@umer-laptop:~$ dhclient
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/site/en/menuitem.4e6284c20a3050a7760062f6aac4f0a0/
<remu> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.4
<remu> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<remu> All rights reserved.
<remu> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<remu> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<remu> Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<shawn34> Eric or SPE ?
<neildarlow> jb: lsmod |grep rt
<remu> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<remu> when i do dhcpclient
<Milos_SD> Q: How can I start a K3B setup ? I don't have it in Settings menu in K3B.
<jrib> !paste > remu (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nando1234> there is no /etc/rc.d
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, but before anything i will check it with badlocks
<Dave_is_sex1> jrib: lol. it did something. i got an im saying: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to Dave_is_sex1) from jrib
<HymnToLife> remu, you need to run it like this :            sudo dhclient eth1
<harpi> jrib: i get it when i do ./configure........always
<jrib> harpi: what are you compiling?
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: good call.
<Fezzler> ND: Can I start Terminal in window and you can walk me through xorg to see if video wait state is set right?
<HymnToLife> (of course replace eth1 with your interface)
<CerebroJD> mc44, I believe its workin!
<amicrawler> i mean the cube
<jrib> Dave_is_sex1: yeah, that was me to figure out what client you had
<harpi> libextractor
<mc44> CerebroJD: \o/
<Dave_is_sex1> jrib. oh. lol
<CerebroJD> sees the network
<doxid> hi, i just installed wine and i'm trying to run world of warcraft just to prove to my friends it's possible in linux. but when i start wow i get huge delay/lagg. and if i try to run in OpenGL mode it says "unable to start up 3D acceleration."  any idea why wine can't start 3D accelleration?
<garuda> hi all, do you know GETLEFT? or other web site copier?
<CerebroJD> entered password
<jb> it says parport_pc
<Dave_is_sex1> jrib: how do i do that?
<Petar> hi
<jb> parport agpart
<jrib> Dave_is_sex1: I don't know how to do it on gaim
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, thx for all that info ... really aprecciate it xD
<Dave_is_sex1> hmm.
<amicrawler> i mean the cube  in beryl
<ThinkBox> doxid: make sure you have 3d acceleration drivers installed for your card, and there are some settings that must go into your config.wtf in wow.
<_5h466y> ThinkBox, i have to go to do some workout ... thx a lot dude
<amicrawler> i for got how to move it
<ThinkBox> _5h466y: no problem :)
<jrib> Dave_is_sex1: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<deCon> can anyone help me fix an audio problem involving sharing of audiocard? my applications aren't doing it so well
<Petar> hi, is there someone who know a lot about beryl using with ati-cards?
<jrib> Petar: #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<Coutouto> neildarlow: Evolution ? I can't figure how if it does.
<doxid> ThinkBox, i got the Fglx dirver to ATi and i do not know how to activate Acceleration or if that driver even supports it.
#ubuntu 2007-05-06
<amicrawler> i have intel and nvidia
<jb> i dont understand why it worked in the live cd but doesnt work once installed
<harpi> maby i have to ./configure as root?
<amicrawler> mac mini  runing ubuntu
<neildarlow> Coutouto: you might need to install a specific multisync package
<jrib> harpi: NO.  What are you compiling?
<harpi> jrib libextractor
<jrib> harpi: why?  it seems to be in the repositories
<jrib> !info libextractor1c2a > harpi
<Petar> jrib: thanks
<Dave_is_sex1> is libdvdcss2 illegal?
<ThinkBox> doxid: this must be put in world of warcraft/WTF/config.wtf    -   SET gxApi "opengl"
<RedUbu> evening folks
<GrueTamer> hi RedUbu
<user-land> Hi, how can i set a higher level for the microphone ?
<jughead> How can I restart the network?  sometimes my connection just stops working, so I try things like sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart -or- sudo ifdown eth1 then sudo ifup eth1, but whenever I do that I get no DHCPOFFERS or something.  Everything works again when I restart altogether
<harpi> jrib that is a old version
<Jen2> Help - I'm using Feisty and when I enable 'Desktop Effects', I get a blank white screen.
<GrueTamer> today, my roommate got his own computer, so the laptop is mine...and windows is gone!
<doxid> if i try to do that ThinkBox i get that "World of warcraft was unable to start up 3D acceleration."
<RedUbu> GrueTamer: nice nick
<neildarlow> Coutouto: yup. there's a bunch of multisync stuff listed by synaptic
<doxid> with the gxApi "opengl" line in the wow config
<GrueTamer> RedBeard-: your welcome :)
<GrueTamer> youre*
<Fezzler> ND: sorry for IM, must be a no no
<marcin> hi
* RedBeard- is giving Ubuntu a spin, been using debian for 8 years or so
<GrueTamer> hi marcin
<Jen2> Help - I'm using Feisty and when I enable 'Desktop Effects', I get a blank white screen.
<marcin> got question cause im new user of ubuntu ....
<ThinkBox> doxid: if you're getting that error in WoW, then you don't have the right drivers installed for your card.
<lgc_> How many ways are there to define a 'preferred browser'?
<marcin> is there any way to install and run World of Warcraft on this system ?
<neildarlow> jughead: sometimes you have to down the interface and remove and reinstall the NIC module
<ThinkBox> doxid: but that line MUST go in the wtf file regardless, or it will crash trying to utilise DirectX
<Jen2> marcin - use wine.
<jrib> lgc_: at least 2, system > preferences > preferred applciations and update-alternatives x-ww-browser
<marcin> wine ?
<doxid> ThinkBox, it dosn't crash with DirectX
<Jen2> marcin - yes, a program that lets you run window based applications including games.
<jrib> harpi: what does the new version do that the old one does not?
<Coutouto> neildarlow: I'm reading about it, I didn't know multisync
<doxid> ThinkBox, fglrx is the correct driver, or atleast that's the only one working with my all-in-wonder card.
<Jen2> marcin - from what I know, WoW is very well supported in wine.
<neildarlow> jughead: e.g. sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop ; sudo modprobe -r <module> ; sudo modprobe <module> ; sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<ThinkBox> doxid: ok... are you using anything else that works with 3d acceleration?
<Jen2> marcin - hold on, I will get a guide for you.
<jughead> thanks neildarlow
<ThinkBox> doxid: what does glxinfo tell you in the terminal?
<harpi> jrib: oeps i forget that but.........i know it was important tho
<marcin> jen2 and everything will be ok ? i mean graphics sound and etc ? sorry for my questions ... long time ago i was using suse linux but then it wasnt so popular .... i mean linux ....
<doxid> ThinkBox, never tried anything with 3d acceleration, i'm a webdeveloper and i'm not a normal gamer :P
<jrib> harpi: heh :)  Hold on let me grab it... you're tryin 0.5.18?
<harpi> hold on i see
<ThinkBox> doxid: gotcha. the game should start with direct3d, but will crash with a memory error after a certain point.
<neildarlow> jughead: thunderbird is good at waking-up wireless links :)
<doxid> ThikBox, anything special you whant from glxinfo?     client glx vendor string: ATI
<Jen2> marcin - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=312482 Yes, EVERYTHING will be OK.
<harpi> jrib: yes
<tyrion> is it posible to add a password used for autossh to my keyring?
<jughead> thunderbird the mail client?
<lgc_> jrib, yep, they're the ones I've run into. I have chosen dillo for x-www-browser and mozilla for Preferences>..... Problem is, that when I click on a link on Ekiga, for example, it tries to start firefox. Any clue?
<marcin> jen2 ty very much for help ;)
<CerebroJD> mc44... the network is being picked up, but I'm unable to connect.... so close! GAH
<Fezzler> ND: One last Q: Again, if Ubuntu (or more accurately I guess Gnome) locks up my computer, what should I key-in?
<] Johnny[> I'm looking for a program that can merge partitions, I can't seem to be able to do this under gparted
<kitche> ] Johnny[: you can't really but you cna look at LVM as close as your gonna get
<jrib> lgc_: hmm, what other apps?  (I don't use ekiga)
<Jen2> Marcin - also, make sure to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft.
<mc44> CerebroJD: try removing network-manager and rebotting
<Jen2> marcin - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Jen2> Help - I'm using Feisty and when I enable 'Desktop Effects', I get a blank white screen.
<ThinkBox> can anybody tell me the difference between a normal boot, and going to the admin console from GRUB and running 'telinit 2'?
<AlexC_> how do I get what processes are running via terminal?
<neildarlow> Fezzler: if Ctrl-Alt-Del won't reboot your system, it's a reset/power off i'm afraid
<jrib> AlexC_: ps or top
<ThinkBox> AlexC: ps -A
<usser> AlexC_: ps
<AlexC_> thanks =)
<kitche> ThinkBox: nothing since it does the same thing
<marcin> ty very much ;)
<CerebroJD> mc44:  sudo apt-get remove <something>?
<Fezzler> ND: and that is what corrupts my boot process and leaves me at a root@COMPUTERNAME: # prompt
<mc44> CerebroJD: network-manager, right
<Fezzler> Not very easy for newbie
<jb> how do i load the rt2500 modules
<kitche> ThinkBox: well besides certain things starting in single user mode
<choongii> hello. how to edit the rightclick->Open With menu choices?
<ThinkBox> kitche: then why does my nVidia 8800GTS work when I run telinit 2 but not when I do a normal boot?
<neildarlow> Fezzler: what filesystem are you using?
<jrib> choongii: right click > properties > open with
<Fezzler> says to "apt-get" but that says "apt-get" not installed.
<Jen2> help - when I use beryl along feisty with latest nvidia drivers, I get a blank white screen...
<ThinkBox> kitche: I'm stumped
<kitche> ThinkBox: can't tell you need a log :)
<Fezzler> Ubuntu Fiesty with GNOME
<user-land> Is there a way to make the Microphone louder `
<user-land> ?
<ThinkBox> kitche: lol I was hoping I wouldn'
<choongii> jrib, thanks!
<harpi> jrib: but i get the same error if i do ./configure installing other things as well
<neildarlow> Fezzler: no, the underlying filesystem. Ext3 or something else?
<lgc_> jrib, actually, I just found out that when I invoke the system help it calls Opera....
<jrib> harpi: well it is just a "WARNING", not an error
<Fezzler> I'm trying to determine if I have a bad hard drive that is corrupting files or the ON/OFF process is corrupting the boot process
<jrib> lgc_: oh nice
<Jen2> help - when I use beryl along feisty with latest nvidia drivers, I get a blank white screen...
<AlexC_> !repeat | jen2
<ubotu> jen2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fezzler> ND: Don't understand question.  Ext3?
<rem1> thanks HymnToLife it works now
<jrib> harpi: I get that warning as well... I don't think it's anything to worry about
<Jen2> AlexC_ - geez....it was long time ago.
<Fezzler> ND: what can I do to get you info you need
<lgc_> jrib, I suppose I've been messing with such settings over the time (and I don't remember anymore how!) but the question is if there is a centralized place to put that in order.
<neildarlow> Fezzler: then it's probably Ext3 but it should handle lock-ups reasonably well
<AlexC_> Jen2: long time ago? 1 minute is not a long time
<harpi> jrib: you suggest to ignore it? there is no info on google on it
<Jen2> !repeat |AlexC_
<ubotu> AlexC_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Jen2> hehe
<jrib> harpi: probably because everyone else ignores it :P
<user-land> fezzler, you tested your RAM ?
<Fezzler> ND: How do we determine if I have Ext. 3?
<AlexC_> Jen2: don't get cocky - the way you behave will effect if you get an anwser or not remember
<harpi> hahaha you got  a piont there
<Jen2> AlexC_ - speak for yourself.
<Fezzler> USER: No, but why would ram be bad?
<jrib> lgc_: I only know of the two places I mentioned
<CerebroJD> mc44, done rebooting!
<mc44> CerebroJD: :) any luck?
<lgc_> jrib, thanks.
<user-land> Fezzler, RAM can corrupt your data too.
<troxor> does anyone use the deskbar applet with ctrl+<spacebar> keybinding?
<bododo> heeeeeeeeelp!! :'(
<jrib> harpi: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6973 for example
<neildarlow> Jen2: most likely your hardware isn't supported by the latest nvidia driver. check to see if you need the legacy one.
<imbecile> hey how can i tell which programs are crashing?
<AlexC_> bododo: we can't help if you ask no question,
<Fezzler> USER: Okay, how do I test RAM
<Jen2> neildarlow - great suggestion, thanks. I will look into that right now.
<CerebroJD> mc44, what am I using to configure the wireless stuff now?
<bododo> i'm on an ibook G4 and when ubuntu starts now it shows me blue, red, green screen
<bododo> and nothing else
<mc44> CerebroJD: system -> admin -> network
<Fezzler> IndyGun: Indy as 500?
<user-land> Fezzler, starting up, it is an option in Bios and takes hours.
<jrib> harpi: I have about 22000 hits on google for the warning message
<Fezzler> USER: I bet it is fine
<CerebroJD> mc44, that support WPA2/AES encryption?
<bododo> AlexC_: alternatly it keeps on showing me these screen with one color: red, green or blue
<mc44> CerebroJD: oh god, you didnt tell me you needed that :(
<CerebroJD> o_0
<CerebroJD> security ftw!
<mc44> CerebroJD: You need someone else for that sorry, no idea :)
<CerebroJD> I presume I can reinstall network manager?
<bododo> any idea folks? :'(
<bododo> i guess it's xorg but what's the clue?
<TECH_1> I think I fixed the resolution problem.
<mc44> CerebroJD: sure, just do install instead of remove :)
<assasukasse> i am running nessusd to test my server, but i wonder, after doing it, should i shut it down or leave it running?
<bododo> well, i think it's back to its sense... but still the resolution of the screen is ugly
<makuseru> how can i extract a password protected rar (i have the pass) in a terminal?
<bododo> i'm using an ibook G4 14.2"
<jrib> makuseru: unrar x foo.rar
<TECH_1> Most had problems with settings disapearing
<Fezzler> I have a second HD to install, can I do that via GNOME?
<harpi> jrib: and none explained what it is
<jrib> harpi: right, but for example on the bug link I gave you notice that the fix was comitted so it's an issue on their side
<TECH_1> Just run clean boot from bootup manager...and shut the monitor off till the boot is half way...retsart the monitor and you will have your resolution settings back
<bododo> anyone's using such a screen size? 14.2" ?
<john-hb> TECH_1...my problem exactly
<TECH_1> Try it..it worked.
<harpi> jrib: oke thanks i'll take it to #gnunet now
<jrib> harpi: k
<assasukasse> what is this blah11 service that is running on my ubuntu?
<john-hb> thanks.ill try that
<john-hb> im stuck on low res
<] Johnny[> here's my problem, I had a ntsf parition that had like 60GBs free, I wanted to take 10GB from that to install ubuntu, I used gparted to resize the partition, well for some reason it made a 10GB partition and then put took the remaining space 49GBs and put it as unused and now in ubuntu it recongizes my HDD I did this from as sda1 and sda2 and won't allow me to add that space back to my main...
<] Johnny[> ...partition as one is under sda1 and another as sda2
<] Johnny[> any ideas?
<levander> I'm in recovery mode now logged in as root, but i need to login as my normal user.  Can I use sudo to just switch who I'm logged in as, and not just run one command?
<bododo> anyone's using such a damn 14.2" screen? :'(
<danm2007> im trying to open a folder. and everytime it tells me i don't have access ? ??
<TECH_1> just do what i did and you will have all the display and resolutions back in perfest order.
<jrib> levander: why do you need to switch users in recovery mode?
<levander> jrib: because i need to
<john-hb> thank you
<jrib> levander: ok...
<levander> do you know how?
<jrib> levander: yes
<levander> you will tell me?
<jrib> levander: if you answer my question
<danm2007> im trying to open a folder. and everytime it tells me i don't have access ? ??
<levander> jrib: nm
<yeti> assasukasse: a short search on google turns up something about a trojan called blah11
<levander> anybody else know how to switch to another user and get a shell prompt with sudo?
<jrib> danm2007: what folder?
<assasukasse> but how come???
<DanaG> argh, why does pulseaudio give me that exception (I pasted it earlier)?
<yeti> assasukasse: did you install any software that was not in repositories? i.e. did you install something from some website?
<assasukasse> yes yeti
<danm2007> jrib its called driftnet-gjiDb2  the program Driftnet made it
<yeti> assasukasse: what was it?
<danm2007> jrib it saves the folder in my Temp folder
<protocol1> how can I open .rar files?
<jrib> !rar > protocol1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<assasukasse> yeti: i dun remember
<peepsalot> driftnet, is that like skynet?
<jrib> danm2007: what are the permissions on it?
<CerebroJD> mc44, how do I start the network manager again?
<mc44> CerebroJD: network-manager
<danm2007> jrib owner is Root group is root it says Folder access none
<TECH_1> go to the settings..did you run clean boot from the (boot manager)?
<yeti> assasukasse: i can't tell whether you're actually running a trojan, so i fear you're kinda on your own. GENERAL RULE OF THUMB THOUGH: linux is secure, but only as long as you let in only trusted stuff. you install random stuff -> big security risk
<] Johnny[> no one know what to do?
<danm2007> jrib but for the Owner or root. it says Create and delete files
<yeti> assasukasse: kinda like building a castle with 5m high walls but leaving the door open
<TECH_1> did you run (clean boot)  from the (boot manager)?
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> yeti: not leaving the door open, but inviting "company" in :)
<CerebroJD> ok, I installed network manager and rebooted... not its not running!
<CerebroJD> grr
<CerebroJD> *now
<TECH_1> lol..i feel your pain.
<jrib> danm2007: gksudo nautilus   will let you inside but I would recommend not messing with anything, it's probably very restrictive for a reason
<loco_aullador> Hi, someone knows something 'bout the linuxBIOS?
<yeti> assasukasse: according to digitaltrust.it (don't know whether we can trust that page ;) blah11 only infects windows though
<yeti> assasukasse: run "locate blah11" and tell us what the output is
<jrib> danm2007: be sure to close that  nautilus once you are done looking
<assasukasse> locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<danm2007> jrib its cool. the program just tracks others on my network. and saves that info in the folder. its probably guarded so they can't delete it or sumthing lol
<mohed> hello all, i need to ask some thing about network setup in linux. Am i in the right plase ??
<jrib> mohed: yes
<mohed> well its about setting up an nfs service
<mohed> and i have the complikation of having dynamic ip on my 3 computers
<yeti> assasukasse: so you disabled the updatedb cronjob too? oh well, don't think i can help you on that one then
<predaeus> assasukasse, you can update the database with "sudo updatedb" it will scan the disk for changes for a few secs or minutes, depends.
<predaeus> assasukasse, seconds are more likely
<yeti> predaeus: there's no real sense in that on a probably infected system...
<yeti> assasukasse: we can't tell remotely whether that blah11 process is actually dangerous
<yeti> assasukasse: so if you want to be completely sure, you would have to format and reinstall
<assasukasse> yeti: i am running updatedb, let's see what is that, however my hardware firewall locks port 1042 so...
<assasukasse> bla11 and lixy infect only windows anyway...maybe something else is running on the same port..
<DanaG> Argh, when my SSH session times out, the client just locks up instead of quitting.
<DanaG> How do I fix that?
<mohed> so i dont know how to set things up in the /etc/exports
<DanaG> Neither ctrl-c nor ctrl-d will kill it.
<mxwlpxwl> hello
<peepsalot> mohed, you can set it to accept connections from an ip range
<DanaG> I have to close the parent console or 'killall' it.
<evilgenius2> can anyone help me with vmware tools?
<mxwlpxwl> i wanted know if there are any channels on irc that discuss the lpi linux exams?
<evilgenius2> i am way new to this lol
<Aikon> Hi, anyone here having some experience configuring Multihead (Xinerama) with a Matrox Parhelia chipset? The Matrox-driver tells me it won't support my installed X-Windows version. :/
<peepsalot> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#NFS_Server
<Aikon> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04, by the way.
<mohed> peepsalot: i thought about that but isnt that abit risky, i heard about working with hosts, although i dont realy know what that is all about
<mohed> ah and yes, the server will also change ip
<peepsalot> mohed, i'm not a security expert, but I think it's not really that bad, only allow IPs from your subnet
<mohed> peepsalot: cool, but how about the ip changes of the nfs server ?
<kaiserkoln> if anyone need help in spanish, I share my little knowledge about ubuntu/kubuntu
<dping28> Hey guys quick question for you.. I have an old computer (Micron Electronics P3 750) and it has ubuntu 6.1 and grub on it.. I am trying to get the system to boot off of the cd so i can format and reinstall the new ubuntu however i cant get the boot from cd.. ive moved HD all the way to the bottom of the list and CD all the way up in bios.. Anyone have any thoughts how i can get it to go to the cd?
<NemesisD> total newb quesiton but I think I want to symlink a shell script I have so that all i have to do is type the name of it (without the sh) to run it. how do I do that?
<peepsalot> mohed, yeah sounds like it would be best to refer to computers by hostname, you just have to have some sort of DNS server(router?) that resolves the IP correctly.  I don't know much about that either
<NemesisD> i tried ln -s script.sh /usr/bin/foo but no go
<MenZa> I'm having some problems with my Feisty system :/... specifically that when I attempt to boot it, I get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned it off <linebreak> (initramfs)
<Aikon> dping28 Do you maybe have 2 CD drives? Maybe only the first is supported to boot.
<yeti> NemesisD: copy it into /usr/local/bin/ , then chmod +x /usr/local/bin/yourscript
<dping28> Aikon no its just one CD one ZIP and one HD
<peepsalot> !hostname | mohed
<ubotu> mohed: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<NemesisD> yeti, will a symlink work in the same fashion?
<mohed> do i need to go the dyndns way or can that be done within my network ??
<yeti> NemesisD: yes it would (if you did chmod +x), but i would not recommend it
<easytiger> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<NemesisD> yeti, why not?
<hivemind> ??help
<southafrikanse> greetings
<hivemind> er
<hivemind> Wrong chan, sorry.
<stepanstas> What is the easiest way to report a bug?
<MenZa> I'm having some problems with my Feisty system :/... specifically that when I attempt to boot it, I get /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned it off <linebreak> (initramfs) -- pardon the somewhat quick repeat, but I need that box pretty soon :/
<assasukasse> yeti i am running clamscan as root to check my whole hdd
<assasukasse> is that fine?
<southafrikanse> I have a question. Does Ubuntu need maintenance such as Windows does?
<] Johnny[> in gparted I see the error for two of my ntsf drives "Unable to find mountpoint" how can I fix that?
<CerebroJD> mc44, I cant seem to get the network manager running properly again
<defjux> southafrikanse: you dont need to defrag ubuntu!!!
<yeti> NemesisD: put executables where they belong, and that is in this case /usr/local/bin/. if you want to use symlinks, use absolute pathnames though, not relative ones!
<CerebroJD> apologies for the continued pestering ;-)
<MenZa> southafrikanse: Not really--just install your updates, and you should be fine :)
<southafrikanse> defjux: I'm just asking
<NemesisD> alright ill just do it your wya then
<MenZa> No problem, CerebroJD :)
<mohed> ubotu: so if i set the hostname will it not change when my ip changes, and can i refer to it in the /etc/exports ?? And also is it enough on the client side to refer to the hostname a sett on the server ??
<MenZa> It's what we're here for :)
<NemesisD> the script is really just a wine command
<southafrikanse> MenZa: Thank you
<MenZa> mohed: ubotu is a bot -- it is triggered by various ! commands.
<dping28> Is there maybe a way I can kill the grub so It wont see the HD OS and may go to the CD?
<MenZa> !ubotu
<yeti> assasukasse: i can't tell. if it is a trojan/rootkit, it will probably protect itself from clamav. i don't have experience with that though
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<easytiger> hmm... after i upgraded my fonts in gnome are wierd. somtimes "tt" and "ll" bolden whenthey shouldnt
<stepanstas> What is the easiest way to report a bug?
<assasukasse> yeti: do u know how can i identify which service is running on that port, so that i can link to an executable and terminate it?
<yeti> NemesisD: try if it works for you. if you really want symlinks, as i said, use ln -s /home/nemesis/path/to/your/script.sh /usr/local/bin/yourscript.sh, not just ln -s script.sh /usr/local/bin/script.sg
<Anow2> 0,o
<Anow2> hey all
<Anow2> Can anyone help me?
<NemesisD> alright thanks
<Anow2> My ubuntu freezes every 15 mins(or something like that)
<jpjacobs> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yeti> assasukasse: maybe netstat -anp will help
<Anow2> When it does, i cant do anything
<kaiserkoln> jhonny :::get automatix and go to "automatix read/write NTFS and FAT" mounter
<Anow2> including move my mouse
<Anow2> but the system is still running
<yeti> gotta go now though, good luck to all of you
<LjL> !automatix
<stepanstas> How can I report a bug?
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<NemesisD> i haven't used linux extensively in a while, other than top, whats a good terminal-based command for viewing running PIDs?
<jpjacobs> Anow2, check your ram with memtest (for the install disk)
<ixian_> how can i view all the processes running on my system? im using 7.04. didnt there used to be a 'processes' app in administration in previous versions?
<Anow2> I mean, i can still hear music
<LjL> NemesisD: gnome-system-monitor
<NemesisD> LjL, terminal based
<Aikon> !matrox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matrox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PurpZeY> Is there a special/particular way I should upgrade to pidgin? Do I need to uninstall Gaim, or can I just upgrade on top of it? etc
<jpjacobs> ixian_, try top (or install htop)
<Anow2> hey aikon lol
<jpjacobs> NemesisD, htop is fine
<LjL> NemesisD: uh somehow i read that backwards. but afaik top is still by far the most widely used
<Anow2> anyone?
<NemesisD> ok maybe im using it wrong then, it can view all PIDs rather than just sorting them by the most cpu% used right?
<Anow2> oh nm, let me try that jacob
<Anow2> BRB
<jrib> !bugs > stepanstas (see the private message from ubotu)
<stepanstas> jrib: thanks
<assasukasse> yeti identificato il problema, era linuxdc++ che apriva una porta di controllo su 1042
<kaiserkoln> hey, I just finished to make an image in my grub, pretty nice
<Jack31> anyone know what this error means
<Jack31> http://sial.org/pbot/24714
<Jack31> its from the make command
<assasukasse> sono deficienti, io ho selezionato solo 1041 ma lui automaticamente apre la 1041 e 1042
<PurpZeY> If I install Pidgin according to the instructions, will it be added to my applications pull-down?
<mroser1> hey, someon know where can found mysql-max binaries for ubuntu???
<mroser1> i want install a mysql-cluster using ubuntu
<mroser1> i am not sure if packages in the amin repositories have mysql-cluster
<anow> jacob
<jpjacobs> anow2, and?
<anow2> emm how do i run it?
<anow2> on the GRUB menu
<anow2> right?
<jpjacobs> indeed... swithch to it using arrowkeys, then hit enter
<anow2> k
<mroser1> mysql-cluster for ubuntu ??? someone know how???
<ricmik> Hello! I tried to connect my Canon Ixus 500 camera.. and all I get is this error: canon_int_list_directory: ERROR: initial message too short (0 < minimum 11)
<ricmik> Any idea why?
<Aikon> mroserl: I tried searching aptitude for "cluster" and  MySQL showed up. "cluster" was found in the sentence: This package includes the server and ndb-cluster binaries.
<NemesisD> whats the difference between the package azureus and azureus-gcj, the description just says gcj is the "native code" version, whats that mean?
<llslim> is there a good tutorial on how to install thunderbird 2.o on fiesty?
<Aikon> mroserl: Package is: mysql-server-5.0
<Raptor45> what are some good repositories I should think about adding? (I run 64 bit) medibuntu perhaps?
<kitche> NemesisD: azureus is java azyresye-gcj made the java code into machine language not sure how it runs since I never tried java code converted to machine code
<kaiserkoln> llslim, click on google about thunderbird manual, there are a lot
<NemesisD> i wonder if i should try it then, i hate java
<mroser1> i am installed mysql-server-5.0 but dont found the commands for cluster
<Aikon> mroserl: Sorry, not installed MySQL here myself. Anyone else?
<llslim> kaiserkoln: "thunderbird manual ubuntu"? thanks
<CerebroJD> dammit this is frustrating
<CerebroJD> Network Manager come back!
<CerebroJD> :-(
<kaiserkoln> llslim, manual is the same for all linux
<harry_> I formatted a 2GB SD card w/ FAT16, and it now is showing only 997MB. How do I reformat as FAT32 to get it back to 2GB?
<llslim> kaiserkoln: ok thanks
<harry_> or, for that matter, can I return it to an unformatted state?
<easytiger> anyone recognise this problem: http://aycu28.webshots.com/image/14027/2001562110790650711_rs.jpg
<cabajgtr> Is there some acpi setting at a sub-gnome level that blanks my screen (svideo) after idle time?
<Magos> anyone know of a good graphical webbrowser that isn't a memory hog?  I have a laptop with 256 ram =] 
<Magos> currently running xubuntu
<easytiger> Magos: opera
<jrib> Magos: try dillo
<Magos> ok
<cabajgtr> I'm running mythtv on flux (or whatever the feisty package is)
<Raptor45> what are some repositories worth adding out of the box? (I run 64 bit) medibuntu perhaps?
<ruben_> need codec to play mp3
<NemesisD> would azureus in gcj be more efficient than the native java version?
<SlimeyPete> dillo wouldn't even render CSS last time I tried...
<void^_> NemesisD: no
<easytiger> dillo is very limited
<jpjacobs> harry_, use mkfs.vfat (if i'm not mistaken
<jrib> Raptor45: yes, medibuntu
<Gyro54> Were is the best place to go for compatible hardware for real plug and play stuff?
<Raptor45> jrib, anything else to suggest?
<NemesisD> void^_, why not? i would think anything would be more efficient than java
<jpjacobs> Magos, or try links2 (with the -g option)
<jrib> Raptor45: no, you don't want to go crazy on third party repos.  you might want to get nspluginwrapper for flash, but just get the deb
<harry_> jpjacobs: Can I unformat it so my camera can recognize it, and format using my camera?
<kaiserkoln> ruben, wait a moment and i send ya instruction of debian, that serve to ubuntu
<Raptor45> jrib, that's what I figured, just wondering if there was anything big I was missing... already got the nspluginwrapper debs installed
<void^_> NemesisD: you haven't seen .net? ;) from what i've heard, binary compiled gcj azureus runs slightly faster with a significantly larger memory footprint
<PurpZeY> Will "apt-get remove gaim" do anything unsafe to my desktop setup, besides removing gaim?
<ruben_> oks thanks
<NemesisD> void^_, dag burnit
<Ix0s> PurpZeY, Ermm nope
<kazol> How do I use hddtemp?
<jrib> PurpZeY: no, but apt will tell you exactly what it wants to do if it does decide it needs to do more
<harpi> noob question is [make install]  as root??
<harpi> only?
<kazol> I need to run hddtemp in terminal to just verify that it's working and finding the sensors.
<jrib> !checkinstall > harpi (see the private message from ubotu)
<PurpZeY> jrib: Got it...I am just trying to move over to pidgin and I keep getting an error about gaim...and I the info I read said to use that command first
<harpi> jrib k
<kazol> how do I check what HDs I have? (hd*)
<jrib> harpi: yes 'make install' is generally run as root, but check out checkinstall
<kazol> isn't it like /dev/?
<kaiserkoln> RUBE::::in a console ckick that:  wget http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<kaiserkoln> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<harpi> jrib k
<CerebroJD> how does one properly reinstall Network Manager so that it runs in the 'system tray'-ish area of the default UI?
<Punkunity> hey does anyone know how I can configure my sound in feisty to come out in 5.1
<Punkunity> ???
<Punkunity> i can 2 or 3 out of my 5 speakers and nothing out of the sub
<kazol> How do I check what hd I have, in the hd* syntax?
<Punkunity> can anyone help me
<Magos> ubuntu is preety slick.  I might just switch to this =] 
<Flannel> kazol: hda is primary master, hdb is primary slave, hdc and hdd are seconary master and slave, respectively.
<Aikon> kazol: Try "ls /dev/hd*"
<PurpZeY> jrib: I just got "Removing ubuntu-desktop" from that command...That something I need to fix?
<degreseven> how can i prevent my laptop from locking itself when the lid is closed?
<Punkunity> DUDE BERYL is SICK!!!!!
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop > PurpZeY (see the private message from ubotu)
<kazol> flannel: thx
<usser> Punkunity: u welcome =)
<kakaRu> I need to mount my cdrom... can someone tell me the command? on gentoo it's mount /mnt/cdrom what is it on ubuntu?
<Punkunity> but i still need help for 5.1 surrouns sound on my sound blaster audigy4 sound car for feisty
<Raptor45> I've got a g7 mouse and I'd like to get the side button to work... the wiki breaks X... anyone know what to do?
<Punkunity> usser ???
<kazol> how do I use "hddtemp"?
<jrib> Raptor45: what page on the wiki?
<PurpZeY> jrib: Also nautilis-sendto ?
<usser> Punkunity: well about beryl 't was a joke =)
<Punkunity> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jrib> PurpZeY: well I guess you lose that
<llol> hello folk
<kakaRu> I need to mount my cdrom... can someone tell me the command? on gentoo it's mount /mnt/cdrom what is it on ubuntu?
<Punkunity> !5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Raptor45> jrib, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/G7Mouse
<Punkunity> why did you help make beryl usser?
<Ix0s> kakaRu, They should automount?
<kakaRu> hrm.
<kakaRu> Ix0s ; what do you mean?
<h4wk0> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xirtamio> #ubuntu-it
<Ix0s> kakaRu, In ubuntu your cds should automount
<kakaRu> ix0s . hrm if i was trying to wine something how would i go about it?
<jrib> Raptor45: yeah, that's from dapper times.  Hmm, you can search for the mx1000 guide and try to follow it.  The big difference is that now you use "evdev" driver, not protocol to "mouse" driver
<llol> i m having a problem with  7.04 which ive had with 6.10 at first i thought it was hardware.. but now after using hte live cd i think something is wrong with the install
<kakaRu> wine d:\install?
<usser> Punkunity: ummm no
<Ix0s> kakaRu, #winehq
<ruben_> thanks kaiserkoln
<llol> when i boot and log in the splash stays there for like 30 secs
<Raptor45> jrib, I'll do that
<llol> on nautilus and then it goes to the desktop were everything takes like 40secs to open
<CerebroJD> omgyay
<CerebroJD> figured it out
<Punkunity> ok so noone can help me or point me in the right direction for 5.1 surround sound?
<llol> aside from that no internet accesss
<harpi> jrib: WHAT COOL, howcome it is not preinstalled in dapper
<CerebroJD> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<CerebroJD> ^ that gets the applet to run
<CerebroJD> or whatever the app is called
<kaiserkoln> kakaru, look for this page:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<llol> anyone have any ideas
<jrib> harpi: what isn't preinstalled?
<kaiserkoln> karaku, it is in this guide
<Raptor45> jrib, huh... this look much more involved
<aldin> hi, anyne knows how to install some addon of firefox2 so it doesnt get deleted after rm -rf .mozilla folder?
<harpi> jrib: CheckInstall
<jrib> harpi: well neither is gcc so checkinstall wouldn't do much good
<jrib> Raptor45: well it's just more detailed and covers 4 versions, you want to just read through step2 for feisty and compare it with your g7 guide
<Aikon> llol: What does "ipconfig" tell you? Is there an IP-addy configured?
<kurumin> hi
<kurumin> fuck you] 
<kurumin> sexo
<jrib> !language | kurumin
<ubotu> kurumin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kurumin> ???
<jpjacobs> Aikon, its ifconfig (unless it's windows you're talking about)
<kurumin> !language | kurumin
<kurumin> sorry
<Aikon> Sorry, typo.
<PurpZeY> How do I access the "Software channel" as described when I went to install a package "it's better if you install this through the software channel"?
<jordan_> greets, how can I enable WRITE messages for a user on 7.04
<LjL> PurpZeY: never heard that term, where is it used?
<jrib> jordan_: what do you mean?
<Flannel> PurpZeY: what were you installing? and through what method?
<PurpZeY> LjL: I went to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, I downloaded the package and I got that message.
<jordan_> jrib: the command write, when I use it to message a user it says the user has disabled messages
<LjL> PurpZeY: what do you mean when you say you "downloaded that package"? you went on the web and got the .deb file? that's certainly not the right method
<cables> Why isn't libdvdcss in the multiverse repo?
<Samuli^> PurpZeY, it just means that the package is in the repositories
<LjL> PurpZeY: if you want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, you type "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop", or do the equivalent operation in Synaptic
<LjL> !software > PurpZeY    (PurpZeY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> jordan_: man mesg
<SlimeyPete> cables: it's illegal in the US....
<Samuli^> PurpZeY, so just use apt-get normally.
<jordan_> jrib thanks
<cables> SlimeyPete, so's a lot of the other stuff in Multiverse
<PurpZeY> LjL: Larger context...I was trying to upgrade to Pidgin...When I did apt-get remove gaim it took ubuntu-desktop with it...so now I need to reinstall that, and the nautilis in order to get back to where I was
<SlimeyPete> cables: really? Oh... ok
<Flannel> PurpZeY: If you reinstall ubuntu-desktop (which is just a metapackage), you'll have to reinstall GAIM
<LjL> PurpZeY, nautilus is installed when you install ubuntu-desktop. anyway, just type the command i gave you (you can leave the "--reinstall" out)
<SlimeyPete> not sure then ;)
<PurpZeY> Flannel: How do I install pidgin then?
<jordan_> jrib it says mesg is Y for the user
<GMWeezel> how can I mount a file system located in /dev/mapper?
<jrib> jordan_: you used it on the user you are sending to?
<jordan_> jrib yeah through an SSH
<jrib> jordan_: hmm, don't know
<jordan_> jrib: "write: <user> has messages disabled"
<Flannel> PurpZeY: first off, what's in Pidgin that isn't in GAIM beta6?
<imbecile> ok guys, how do  i reinstall ubuntu over another copy in a dual boot system without messing things up? this is my last hope.. i have been asking for help for the last 4 days to fix the gnome "i've detected panel already running and i will exit now" bug and havent gotten any answers
<Aikon> jordan_ Maybe it's adressing the wrong host somehow?
<jordan_> aikon, how would that be?
<Flannel> imbecile: just... reinstall, and pick the same partitions to use
<] Johnny[> I have a 250GB HDD split into three partitions, the main one, a 10GB one for windows, and another 10GB for ext3, using gparted I took from my main partition to create that 10GB partitons, and when I did that for some reason it took the remaining free space(49GB) and marked it as unused space and put it under my extended partitions so gparted is not allowing me to resize the main partition...how ca
<] Johnny[> n I fix this?
<Aikon> jordan_ I woudn't have added 'somehow' if I would be sure. Just wanting to give ideas.
<PurpZeY> Flannel: Honestly, I have no idea I thought it was just the thing to do
<jordan_> aikon ok thanks man
<Flannel> PurpZeY: no, there's nothing wrong with GAIM b6 (that's already in feisty)
<kazol> I cannot select a hd in HDDtemp applet. What is wrong?
<jordan_> jrib, aikon, is there another way to send a simple message to a user
<PurpZeY> Flannel: Ok, so now that I have reinstalled ubuntu-desktop will it be affected on a reboot?
<kazol> I installed the HDDtemp daemon, both sensors work.
<dErFF> when i tried to start fluxbox it says 'cannot connect to xserver'
<jrib> jordan_: well, you can use "wall" to write to everyone
<PurpZeY> Flannel: What I mean is , will I lose my desktop preferences?
<kazol> Now when I install the HDDtemp applet in gdesklets, I cannot even select a hd.
<Flannel> PurpZeY: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it won't affect anything.
<kazol> it says "no\wrong return string"
<kazol> what does it mean?
<DanaG> How do I get qemuctl to work with kvm?
<kfarrell> Good Morning, I have a Core Duo 6400 running Feisty 64bit. What's the best Kernel for me?
<bartzitz> hello, does anyone know a good typing trainer app to learn blind typing?
<kazol> How do I graph the HD temperature?
<Tarkus> anyone know why some programs (firefox, thunderbird) are in the taskbar on all of the workspaces?
<Flannel> kfarrell: -generic
<void^_> kfarrell: -generic is fine.
<kfarrell> Oh generic? wow, it detects the two cores and all?
<Aikon> Tarkus: You made them to be there? (Try right-click on the program in the taskbar)
<Drk_guy> Hy guys
<Drk_guy> How can i install a Java .bin package
<GMWeezel> How can I mount a volume while not root?
<zerokill88> what is the best video converter out there?for every format???
<Drk_guy> Guys....
<usser> zerokill88: ffmpeg
<Drk_guy> How can i install a Java .bin package
<SlimeyPete> Drk_guy: drop into a terminal and run "sh <filename.bin>" (you will need to use "sudo sh filename.bin" if the file needs root privileges)
<zerokill88> usser thanks ill check that out
<Drk_guy> Ty
<Drk_guy> I'll try
<kaiserkoln> drk, go to synaptic and select  "java sun" afer select the plugin or java 1.4, or, java 1.5, or java 1.6
<kitche> Drk_guy: sh filename.bin it iwll isntall to your current directory though you will have to move it to the right spot or add that direcotry to your path
<Aikon> GMWeezel: Either use "sudo mount ..." or the partition must be in /etc/fstab with "user" as option
<Flannel> kfarrell: yeah.  Generic takes care of everything
<DanaG> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GMWeezel> Aikon: How does truecrypt do it?
<DanaG> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Aikon> GMWeezel: truecrypt?
<kazol> I cannot get the HDtemp applet to work.
<Drk_guy> So, Kitche, which spot would fit in the best
<btrump> edia.com
<GMWeezel> Aikon; It's a transparent encryption program that allows you to mount volume that are encrypted.
<Tarkus> Aikon, yea i rightclick on it, and then what do i do after?
<kakaRu> How do you unmount your CDROM with ubuntu?
<kitche> Drk_guy: /usr/lib/java is where i usually put it
<GMWeezel> Aikon: And I asked how to do it while not root. So sudo does not apply.
<kakaRu> How do you unmount your CDROM with ubuntu?
<Tarkus> Aikon, i get the same type of menu as i would if i right click on anything else in the taskbar.
<Drk_guy> But i can't create the folder, should i run chown
<Aikon> GMWeezel: Maybe the program is SUID root?
<Drk_guy> But i can't create the folder, should i run chown, Kitche
<GMWeezel> Aikon: Then wouldn't I be unable to run it?
<d2812> Can anyone recommend an equivalent of MyPhoneExplorer for ubuntu?
<Drk_guy> d2812, have you tried porting it with Wine
<Drk_guy> !wine
<kakaRu> How do you unmount your CDROM with ubuntu?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kfarrell> Linux has come along way, thanks Ubuntu.
<GMWeezel> Aikon: Found what I wanted; pmount
<Siph0n> how can i see what drivers my wireless card uses? :)
<Aikon> Tarkus: Is there marked something like "everytime at the current workspace" (sorry, it's a fast translation from German to English and thus not accurate)
<Drk_guy> But i can't create the folder, should i run chown, Kitche
<mister_roboto> GMWeezel, if the permissions are executable by you, then you can. suid merely changes the effective user id once it's running. Truecrypt installs itself as a file system driver module
<Drk_guy> Kitche????
<alien8ed> i am having problems securing my wireless router to be able to use it with ubuntu.
<alien8ed> can anyone help me configure it
<d2812> Drk_guy: not yet, was just seeing if anyone knew of an equiv. i'll give it a shot
<Drk_guy> Ok
<rmonnerat> <alien8ed> each problem?
<kitche> Drk_guy: no sudo mv the file
<Drk_guy> Report as i have a W300i SE too d2812
<Drk_guy> But the folder you mention cannot be created, what can i do Kitche
<Drk_guy> I think i will put it on lib....
<alien8ed> well i dont know what wep thing to secure my router with
<kitche> Drk_guy: sudo gives you root powers
<kitche> !sudo > Drk_guy
<Tarkus> Aikon, no. there is (minimize, maximize, on top, move, resize, close)
<Drk_guy> But i don't think that's a good idea
<Drk_guy> Kitche, i already knew that
<Drk_guy> But ty
<shafire> hi
<shafire> if you listen to typex, what do you think about the name in the moment
<alien8ed> what is meant by WEP hexadecimal and WEP ascii in network managere
<Tarkus> Aikon, and if i click on it when im on a different workspace than the one that has it open. then it turns the cube around to the workspace that has it open. so you cant open it in any other workspace, but you always see it in the taskbar.. any ideas?
<Drk_guy> Kitche, you gave me an idea, create the directory with sudo mkdir
<rmonnerat> alien8ed, in your router you define it.
<Drk_guy> Thank you!!!
<Aikon> Tarkus: Maybe your taskbar is set up to show ALL programs that are open. Try configuring your taskbar?
<lasse> Hi. Im wondering if anyone knows if its possible to get SMB browsing enabled with Thunar in Ubuntu(gnome not XFCE)?
<Drk_guy> But another question, how can i move the file trough the terminal with sudo????
<lasse> Drk_guy, sudo mv file /destination/filename
<Drk_guy> Ty lasse
<Drk_guy> I'll try
<d2812> lasse: the last time i checked SMB browsing isnt possible yet. but that was a few months ago
<alien8ed> rmonnerat i know that much, but i don't know whethter to use open system, shared key, or automatic
<Drk_guy> lasse, do i have to un-cd first?
<lasse> d2812, I see that people get it working with XFCE with fusesmb and stuff, but i cant do all those things in gnome
<lasse> Drk_guy,  you need to be in the right folder yes
<painkiler> hey guys
<lasse> painkiler, yo
<painkiler> need a little help
<Drk_guy> But i am in cd-ed in the folder i want to move the file
<Tarkus> Aikon, nope, its set to show only programs from the current workspace.
<painkiler> I installed proftpd but, it isn't allowing me to mkdir or add/remove files from my /var/www dir
<painkiler> I know it is a premission problem, but I don't know how to fix it.
<kazol> How do I install the hddtemp gkrellm plugin? There is only source code in the folder.
<painkiler> kazol: compile it
<harry_> I was trying to use gparted to format an SD card, but it said I couldn't because it contained a mounted filesystem. But when I ejected it (with the rightclick menu on the desktop) it was no longer listed.
<antimoof> where should I go to in order to whinge about my favorite random package (in this case, pidgin, the renamed version of gaim) not being in the packages repo?
<kazol> painkiler: how?
<alien8ed> rmonnerat, i tried configuring it before, set the security option to WEP, encryption strength to 128, and generated the key.  But when I tried to use the key on my laptop with ubuntu, the connection never went through
<Tarkus> Aikon, and thats how it is for most programs. only certain programs stay in the taskbar on all workspaces.. (firefox and thunderbird i've noticed so far, but there may be more).
<lasse> Drk_guy, You need to cd to the folder you want to move the file from. Or if you dont want to do that you have to specify the source-location: sudo mv /wholepath/from/where/iwantomovethe/file /desitination/filecopy
<painkiler> kazol: I will find you a gide
<painkiler> *guide
<Aikon> Tarkus: I just went to another screen, and my IRC-program showed up in the taskbar blinking when your message arrived. Maybe there are status changes in those programs that show up in service to notify you of it?
<Drk_guy> Ty lasse
<Alaattin7> zdr
<arrow> Can someone tell me how to find out my ip address
<kazol> painkiler: The doc inside the package told me this: "just type 'make' and then 'make install'"
<Michael_EPGS> whatismyip.com Arrow
<arrow> thx
<painkiler> Kazol: sudo aptitude install build-essential | then go make | then make install
<anow2> is jacob still here?
<Flannel> kazol, painkiler, don't do that.  Use checkinstall.
<painkiler> why?
<Flannel> !compile | kazol
<ubotu> kazol: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<mister_roboto> painkiler, does this help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<Tarkus> Aikon, no, they are always there, ever since i installed ubuntu a few weeks ago. and its the web browser. it should do that afaik..
<kazol> I'm confused.
<Michael_EPGS> I haven't touched a single version of Linux much less installed. What build/distribution should I start out with?
<Snowman> can someone reccomend a temperature monitor applet for gnome under ubuntu 7.04
<Siph0n> does lspci tell me what drivers my wireless card is using?
<Flannel> kazol: follow that link, and on there (at the bottom, I think) is a checkinstall guide.  Follow those two.
<kazol> why not use "make"?
<Punkunity> what is the best sound player for feisty?? and what is the best for ipod and psp support?
<anow2> jpjacobs:
<matrix> hi
<void^> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<exs> hi, does anyone know how I can mount  a .bin, or a .cue? thanks very much
<Punkunity> !worst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_guy> I have finally understood the structure of mv
<Drk_guy> Ty
<Flannel> painkiler, kazol: with checkinstall you get a deb, which means you can undo it later instead of having it permanantly around.  This means when you upgrade later (to Gutsy), stuff works out better.
<Punkunity> i got it hahhaaa
<matrix> i have problem i have the partition ext3 and now is lvm and i cant mount
<Punkunity> i ws jk
<painkiler> oh nice
<painkiler> I didn't realise that
<josh__> anyone know where i can get  usb drivers for an old mobo
<Advant-> How can you change icon size of desktop icons?
<Michael_EPGS> I haven't touched a single version of Linux, much less installed. What build/distribution should I start out with?
<anow2> Guys, since jpjacobs isnt here, ill go ahead and ask my question again xD
<rsk> josh__: didnt work with feisty?
<xjkx> a good tool for developing websites would be:
<Zoffix> Michael_EPGS, google for "distrowatch"
<CVirus> Michael_EPGS: Ubuntu
<Aikon> !best > Michael_EPGS
<josh__> rsk my usb hub does not work
<Wiseguy> hey guys, i sent a print job to the printer that is connected to my XP machine from my ubuntu laptop... i can see the job in the printer queue and its status says its printing, but nothing is coming out
<d2812> Drk_guy: just to let you know, the VB6 runtimes install fine, but MPE fails. I'll play with it tomorrow and see if I get anymore luck.
<josh__> michael epgs is that from epgamers
<Wiseguy> anyone know the potential problem
<CVirus> !best > CVirus
<Flannel> xjkx: a text editor
<anow2> My computer freezes (Keyboard+Mouse, not OS tho, meaning I can still listen to music, and everything is still running)
<painkiler> wait, this guide doesn't help
<painkiler> I don't understand
<arrow> Michael_EPGS I was the same as you 6 months ago, Ubuntu is very easy to start with, My little brother thought it WAS windows
<Raptor45> still crashed on restart after following mx1000 instructions
<Drk_guy> Ok, i'll give you my e-mail in a pm so you can send me the results
<Michael_EPGS> Smooth.
<bartzitz> hello, does anyone know a good typing trainer app to learn blind typing?
<xjkx> Flannel: i'd like such as dreamweaver ;/
<lasse> Wiseguy, are you able to test it from another windows computer on the network?
<Michael_EPGS> Compatible with most software, Arrow?
<xjkx> cant write that much
<CVirus> Michael_EPGS: I suppose you should start with Ubuntu
<Aikon> Michael_EPGS: With other word: Many flamewars were held around that topic. Look for something that has the programs you need, first of all.
<xjkx> isnt my focus
<Flannel> painkiler, kazol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<lasse> Wiseguy, to check if it is a Ubuntu problem or not
<mister_roboto> bartzitz, by "blind typing" do you mean  touch typing?
<anow2> barzitz:  TypingMaster
<Michael_EPGS> Aikon: Something being a distro with the apps I need?
<bartzitz> mister_roboto: yes, exactly
<painkiler> I was talking about my proftpd problem
<anow2> I think he means, without looking
<Michael_EPGS> eg, distros come with apps? xD
<Snowman> no?  or did I miss the response.
<rmonnerat> <alien8ed>: hum, some time ago some friends was having problem with USB Wireless Adapters, they seen working perfectly but does not connect. (The solution was recompile the kernel).
<Snowman> looking for a cpu temp monitor.
<xjkx> i cant believe none of you have a good developing website tool to tell me ;o
<anow2> Snowman, Sysinfo
<painkiler> xjkx: what do you want?
<painkiler> what kind?
<Wiseguy> lasse, my lappy is dual boot, so i guess i can get try from it
<arrow> Michael_EPGS: wine will make lots of software work, but I prefer to find open source software that works seamlessly across many different OS's
<josh__> Michael_EPGS does nate still work for you guys
<shafire> if you listen to the name typex, what do you think about the name in the moment
<anow2> wait nm...
<Aikon> Michael_EPGS: Every Distro comes with apps. Ubuntu as well as any other (main) distro.
<Drk_guy> Hey, i have a problem installing the .bin file
<Drk_guy> Help
<lasse> Wiseguy, that would make things very much easier
<xjkx> painkiler: a similar to dreamweaver
<painkiler> heh, there are a few
<Snowman> n/m, found sensors-applet in the repository.  thinking that might do the trick.
<josh__> anyone have any idea why a usb hub wouldnt work in ubuntu
<Wiseguy> ok, ill try... now i cant even delete the print job from ubuntu
<painkiler> I can't think of any off the top of my head, but there are a few
<exs> hi, does anyone know how I can mount  a .bin, or a .cue? thanks very much
<painkiler> sorry, I am not much help
<kazol> It doesn't make any sense. I cannot compile the plugin.
<dscoular> Is it possible to do a text only install... if yes, what are the boot arguments ?
<Drk_guy> Here's the paste-bin of the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19351/
<bartzitz> anow2: if you mean this one, it's windows and non-free: http://www.typingmaster.com/
<jrib> exs: use bchunk to convert it to an iso and then mount that
<kazol> what does this mean: "install: cannot stat `gkrellm-hddtemp.so': No such file or directory"??
<rmonnerat> alien8ed, Seems that you should try to connect using OpenWEB, 64/128 ASCII or encrypted (depends your ocnfiguration). You can try both :))
<anow2> Oh lol
<lasse> I really think thunar should be default file-manager in gnome soon. Its so fast and clean. sorry for off topic
<anow2> let me look lol
<mister_roboto> bartzitz, googling for "linux touch typing tutor" but i don't know which is best. i taught myself by not allowing myself to look and dealing with the mistakes (i already knew how to place the fingers from reading about it)
<Drk_guy> Guys, is any1 going to help me???
<Drk_guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19351/
<zedfloyd> anyone have any bit torrent links?
<painkiler> bartzitz:http://linuxreviews.org/beginner/learn-touch/
<ziggy23> How do I determine the version of kernel I am using?
<exs> jrib:  how do I mount an ISO?
<dscoular> ziggy23, uname -a
<kazol> what does this mean: "install: cannot stat `gkrellm-hddtemp.so': No such file or directory"??
<jrib> !iso > exs (see the private message from ubotu)
<Drk_guy> zedfloyd, visit: www.thepiratebay.org
<Furthur> zedfloyd : links?
<anow2> ok
<bartzitz> mister_roboto, painkiler: thanks
<anow2> Ktouch
<ziggy23> thx
<anow2> bartzitz: Ktouch
<anow2> look for it in Add/Remove Apps
<Furthur> zefloyd : torrentz.com, torrentspy.com, btmon.com
<Zoffix> Hey, I'm trying to set up that `keytouch` app. My keyboard is not in a [long]  list. Does anybody in here has a keyboard with ~16 special keys and can name their manufacturer/model? Thanks.
<Furthur> zefloyd ; thepinkfloyd.co.uk for floyd stuff :p
<arrow> Michael_EPGS: They seem to make it compatible with all the major software... let me look for a site with a list
<dscoular> how do you force a text only install via kernel boot options ?
<painkiler> how do I check the premissions on a folder?
<kazol> How the hell do I install the gkrellm-hddtemp plugin?
<xjkx> painkiler: ls -la, check the "."
<Furthur> painkiler ; right click properties
<varsendagger> hey
<xjkx> oh, the gui
<xjkx> :>
<painkiler> I was meaning command line
<painkiler> thanks
<ziggy23> Trying to set up a Conexant modem...I think a root canal is preferable to setting up a Conexant modem...grrr!
<ubuntu> siema
<xjkx> painkiler: the "." represents the folder
<Snowman> ....
<xjkx> on ls -la
<Snowman> 73C?!?!
<josh__> can someone pm me with info to install a usb 2.0 driver
<josh__> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zedfloyd> what is the best ubuntu program for bittorrents??
<painkiler> how do I chmod all the subfolders?
<lasse> zedfloyd, Azureus or deluge are both good.
<pipes> painkiler: -R
<mister_roboto> painkiler, chmod -R
<dscoular> zedfloyd, azuerus or rtorrent... check the wikipedia
<Mba7eth> hi all , guys why everytime i enable an eyecandy ( compiz or beryl) all the borders disappeared ? please help
<rsk> zedfloyd: there is not such a program. but what do you prefer cli or gui?
<arrow> Michael_EPGS: look here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<painkiler> example for -R? sudo chmod 777 -r folder
<zedfloyd> what is cli?
<kazol> Why don't developers include binaries in plugins? Why only source? This is driving me nuts.
<lasse> zedfloyd, command line interface
<pipes> command line interface
<zedfloyd> gui
<pipes> painkiler: chmod -R <perm> <folder>
<mister_roboto> painkiler, man chmod    (chmod -R 777 folder)
<painkiler> ok
<mister_roboto> painkiler, "man" is your friend
<painkiler> I read it, but I couldn't understand which way to do it
<kazol> is there a way to install "gkrellm-hddtemp-0.2-beta" without compiling the source????
<Mba7eth> anyone please help !!! :(
<zedfloyd> rsk, i prefer gui
<cables> !effects | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<exs> jrib:  where is bchunk now i have it installed?
<dscoular> zedfloyd, use azuerus for a gui to bittorrent
<kalifornia909> !usb 2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb 2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zedfloyd> thanks
<Mba7eth> ubotu thanx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto> exs, dpkg -L <pkg>  to see what files when where
<cables> !bot | Mba7eth
<ubotu> Mba7eth: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<anow2> My computer freezes (Keyboard+Mouse, not OS tho, meaning I can still listen to music, and everything is still running)
<anow2> after 15 mins
<anow2> anyone have any ideas
<Flannel> anow2: try ctrl-alt-f1, do you get a prompt?
<mister_roboto> exs, i mean what files *went* where
<dscoular> Does anyone know how to do a text console only install ?
<painkiler> how do I increase proftpd user access to root?
<Flannel> dscoular: Get the alternate CD
<dscoular> Flannel, ah! thanks
<kazol> How do I install a plug-in in gkrellm??
<kazol> I'm trying to install the "gkrellm-hddtemp-0.2-beta" plugin.
<joseph__> hello everyone
<joseph__> i'm trying to get ltsp running properly... i get graphical logins on the client
<Wiseguy> lasse, ok it worked fine from windows
<joseph__> but after trying to log in, the screen flashes and I'm back at the login screen again
<mister_roboto> dscoular, that just takes you to a text console. X is still running if that's what you're worried about
<joseph__> any ideas?
<Wiseguy> lasse, it almost seems like its working from ubuntu but, the light on the printer just keeps flashing
<kazol> How do I install a plugin from source?
<Wiseguy> its like it starts to print and then just craps out
<kazol> Has anyone here installed "gkrellm-hddtemp-0.2-beta"??
<kazol> Or a plugin from source in gkrellm?
<anow2> who told me to ctrl+alt+f1?
<dscoular> kazol, let me have a look...
<Flannel> anow2: I did
<anow2> K lol
<Flannel> anow2: did it work?
<anow2> ya, i guesss
<anow2> i didnt know how to get back to my desktop lol
<Flannel> anow2: you're at a terminal now?
<anow2> it took up the whole screen
<anow2> and startx wouldnt work
<Flannel> right.  It's a real terminal.
<lasse> Wiseguy, Im sorry i cant help you more than this because i dont know anything about printing at all. But I know support, and now you can say: "This isn't happening on windows, so it mus be an ubuntu error. That should make things easier for ppl who will support you
<Jack31> the beatles
<Jack31> u2
<Jack31> 200
<Jack31> 2000
<Wiseguy> anow2, ctrl-alt-7 to get back to the desktop
<anow2> ok
<anow2> thanks :)
<Wiseguy> ctrl-alt-f7 that is
<Flannel> ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to your GUI.  Were just demonstrating that it's not your computer thats frozen, just your GUI
<dscoular> kazol, downloading and unpacking now
<anow2> so, wat do you want me to type in flannel
<] Johnny[> how do I change the ownership of a folder/hdd from root to my username?
<Flannel> anow2: No idea.  But now you knwo more about the issue
<Flannel> ] Johnny[: why are you doing that?
<anow2> i do? lol
<kazol> dscoular: It said I should run "make" and "make install"
<dscoular> kazol, what version of gkrellm do you have installed ?
<kazol> dscoular: but it did not work-I got a lot of errors
<Flannel> anow2: it's not your computer that's locking up, and it's not oyur keyboard and mouse, it's just your GUI.  Your keyboard and mouse are still sending stuff, it's just not being used
<joseph__> ] Johnny[ : chown
<joseph__> chown is the command that you'll want to use
<kazol> dscoular: 2.2.9
<Zoffix> Is there any way to run a program that would switch to desktop number 10 in KDE? I need to set up this program but the default options allow only up to 4 desktops.
<] Johnny[> Flannel, I have a HDD I can't access because it says I need to be logged in as root
<] Johnny[> okay
<joseph__> that might actually be a mounting problem
<joseph__> but try chown
<dscoular> ok so you typed "make gkrellm2" and what happened
<anow2> so anyway i could fix it then?
<Flannel> Zoffix: You can configure your amount of workspaces yes.
<DanaG> For a VM in qemu, is it good to use LVM?
<dscoular> DanaG, especially now kqemu is GPL
<Zoffix> Flannel, umm. No, I _do_ have 12 workspaces. Is there any way to programatically switch to workspace number 10?
<Vastlee> Question: Can anyone suggest a program that has similar functions to DVDShrink?  Specifically the ability to reauthor and take certain things out before backing them up?
<Yggdrasil> hello, what is a good music library type application ?
<Zoffix> By running some command or something.
<dscoular> kazol, so you typed "make gkrellm2" and what happened ?
<] Johnny[> joseph__:  How would I know if it is indeed a mounting problem?
<DanaG> I'd rather use KVM, but qemuctl doesn't work with it.
<anow2> Flannel?
<xjkx> why nvu isnt in apt-get?
<joseph__> run this in a terminal
<kazol> dscoular: sry, I needed to open a new terminal and cd to Desktop. I ran the cmd and got a lot of warnings, then "make: *** [gkrellm2]  Error 1"
<dscoular> DanaG, I don't have a VT capable processor in order to use KVM.
<joseph__> more /etc/mtab
<joseph__> if I recall correctly
<Flannel> xjkx: it hasnt been since Dapper, since it's no longer being developed
<xjkx> Flannel: Dapper? is it a new one?
<Flannel> Zoffix: You mean without restarting KDE?
<] Johnny[> .../ect/mtab: No such file or directory
<anow2> Dapper is older
<dscoular> kazol, create a http://pastebin.ca entry and let me know the url it gives you with the errors
<] Johnny[> oh wait
<Flannel> xjkx: dapper is 6.06, on 6.10 and 7.04, nvu was dropped
<] Johnny[> okay, the command worked
<xjkx> what should i use :>
<Zoffix> Flannel, um, yes. For example, right now I am on "Workspace number 1" I want to run a command in the shell that would take me to "Workspace number 10". Is that possible?
<] Johnny[> what am i looking for?
<kazol> dscoular: I got so many errors that it surpassed the line limit of Terminal.
<misho> Hi to all, did anyone install Feisty on IBM ThinkPad R51e?
<joseph__> you should see some information
<joseph__> the information in that window tells you what is mounted...
<Flannel> Zoffix: oh.  You want to switch desktops.  That's... probably doable,  I thought you wanted to switch the number of desktops.
<dscoular> kazol, try "shift + pageUp"
<mister_roboto> Zoffix, i don't have the answer but i'm guessing that depends on the desktop manager you're using
<xirtamio_> hi
<joseph__> do you know the dev name of your hard disks?
<joseph__> example: /dev/hda1
<joseph__> or so one
<joseph__> or so on
<Zoffix> Oh, no. Sorry. I want to change the view to workspace 10
<] Johnny[> ../media/sda7/ ?
<Zoffix> mister_roboto, KDE
<] Johnny[> is that what you are referring to?
<pants> has anyone here ever accepted a ham sammich as payment for computer repair work?
<Vastlee> Question: Can anyone suggest a program that has similar functions to DVDShrink?  Specifically the ability to reauthor and take certain things out before backing them up?
<] Johnny[> yeah, it's /media/sda7/ I'm trying to access
<mister_roboto> Zoffix, if i were you, i'd dig into the docs for kdm, or maybe find an irc channel for kdm and ask them :)
<dscoular> kazol, you haven't managed to compile it becuase you are missing a dependancy it expects. So I need to see those errors in pastebin.ca
<Zoffix> Ok, thanks.
<] Johnny[> err
<anow2> So, can anyone help me?
<Flannel> Zoffix: I imainge your best bet is irc.kde.org#kde, yeah.
<dscoular> kazol, you can scroll back to see the erliest errors
<joseph__> yes
<joseph__> that is where it is currently mounting it
<joseph__> you should see a line in there with the information...
<pants> joseph said "mounting"
<joseph__> pants....
<joseph__> lol
<joseph__> i have actually accepted a ham sandwich
<joseph__> lol
<anow2> ?
<painkiler> dang it!
<painkiler> !
<painkiler> I just screwed up my var premissions, so now sudo doesn't work
<painkiler> how do I set it back?
<anow2> lol...
<xirtamio> salve, come installo un modem USB su Ubunto Feisty?
<] Johnny[> ./dev/sda7 /media/sda7 ntfs rw 0 0
<phixnay> hey what channel has desktop effects?
<phixnay> #ubuntu-effects?
<mister_roboto> painkiler, boot into single user mode - i think it's called recovery mode or something. then fix it
<Flannel> phixnay: yes
<painkiler> how?
<painkiler> this is an ssh box
<phixnay> thanks
<kazol> !pastebin
<] Johnny[> that's what's listed under /etc/mtab
<painkiler> It wont even let me in now
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mister_roboto> well you're screwed then, painkiler
<painkiler> thanks
<Flannel> painkiler: You'll need physical access
<mister_roboto> painkiler, you need access to the console to boot the machine.
<painkiler> ok, then what?
<mister_roboto> painkiler, good, painful lesson :)
<mister_roboto> painkiler, then do as i said
<painkiler> how do I do that?
<Flannel> painkiler: reboot, recovery console, then fix /var.  If that doesn't work, you'll need a liveCD
* monzsca smash pants 
<kazol> dscoular: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19356/
<painkiler> how do I get into revoery console?
<painkiler> *recovery
<peepsalot> why does apt-get want me to insert the Feisty install CD to install a new package?
<dscoular> kazol, checking it out...
<mister_roboto> monzsca, remove pants?
<monzsca> yes
<Flannel> peepsalot: comment out th CD from your sources.list
<painkiler> how do I get into the recovery console?
<kitche> peepsalot: you have a cd in your source.list
<Vastlee> Can anyone suggest a program that has similar functions to DVDShrink?  Specifically the ability to reauthor and take certain things out before backing them up?
<Flannel> painkiler: at GRUB, choose the recovery console
<painkiler> ok
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<dscoular> kazol, you have to paste the earliest errors... subsequent ones are meaningless. My guess is that you haven't installed gkrellm2-devel
<peepsalot> ok, i wonder why this isn't automatically done though
<Flannel> peepsalot: because some people don't have the interblags
<Flannel> peepsalot: it only happens with the alternate CD installs
<Tannerld> how can I upgrade my dapper server to fiesty?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Tannerld
<ubotu> Tannerld: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> Tannerld: upgrade through edgy
<kazol> dscoular: why does it have to be this complicated just to install a plug-in?
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<kazol> dscoular: is there a binary for it? why just source?
<mccabekev> hi guys - linux newbie here looking some help :p
<shawn34> mccabekev, whats up?
<joseph__> ok... now... johnny if you are just needing to read a few files off of it
<joseph__> you can do a sudo nautilus
<mccabekev> trying to install 7.04 on a RAID0 but having issues
<joseph__> write support might take a little bit
<joseph__> what version are you in?
<dscoular> kazol, there is for older versions of ubuntu... you could probably download the .deb and try installing that if learning to compile from source is too hard for you.
<iShock> What language is Linux programs written in?
<joseph__> ischock... a whole variety
<shawn34> alot
<dscoular> iShock, all.
<llol> RAID0
<mccabekev> i have configured the RAID0 with the onboard raid controller but ubuntu still sees 2 seperate devices
<llol> yuum!
<iShock> Including VB?
<Zoffix> don't think so, heh.
<shawn34> no
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<mister_roboto> maybe vb.net in mono?
<Flannel> iShock: no, not VB.  A good choice to learn is python.  That's what a good deal of ubuntu is written in
<iShock> Python?
<dscoular> iShock, yes... see gambas, phoenix and mono
<shawn34> python = better vb
<shawn34> lol
<iShock> Is there a program like Microsoft Visual Basic program?
<] Johnny[> joseph_ of ubuntu? feisty?...sory I'm a newb to all of this :)
<] Johnny[> sorry*
<] Johnny[> I'm wanting to take everything off of it and delete the partition
<shawn34> iShock, mono, kinda but not really
<] Johnny[> this is what happens when i run the chown command
<] Johnny[> chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda7/': Read-only file system
<dscoular> iShock, oh, and purebasic, vb4linux etc... just use google
<iShock> !vb4linux ? iShock
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<iShock> Oh lol
<shawn34> iShock, http://images.google.com/images?q=monodevelop
<dscoular> iShock, if you know this why ask in this forum... ask in a mono forum.
<osxdude> Hello, all. My Power LED came back. Now I want to install a font. How?
<iShock> !?
<iShock> Whats vb4linux?
<anow2> Ok, guys, it happened again...
<iShock> Is vb4linux like Microsoft Visual Basic?
<anow2> sounds like it lol
<painkiler> ok, I fixed it
<iShock> :P
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<mccabekev> can anyone pm me about installing 7.04 on RAID0?
<dscoular> iShock, the project on sourceforge hasn't released anything
<iShock> ?
<Flannel> !repeat | llol
<ubotu> llol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<llol> yo mccabek
<dscoular> iShock, try googling.
<llol> !repeat
<iShock> !mono > iShock
<] Johnny[> joseph__:  that command worked, and I got off what I needed, thanks
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<iShock> !purebasic
<llol> anyone know were i cant get info on the avahi daemon having problems and causes a whitebox terminal after splash?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purebasic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anow2> Guys, my computer keeps freezing, It will freeze at a random time, but its still working, it just wont read from the keyboard+mouse
<anow2> 0,o
<llol> yo maccabekev
<dscoular> iShock, what's wrong with mono ?
<Flannel> llol: please stop repeating so quckly.  Obviously nobody whos active right now knows.
<phixnay> I have a question about privileges - is it possible to give users the ability to install things with synaptic, without giving them everything else that goes with sudo? I want them to stop bugging me to install things for them, but I also don't want them to accidentally hose the computer.
<iShock> Whats mono? :O
<llol> oh relax
<grave> I'm using 5.10 and if I wanted update to the lastest 6.10 > 7.10 etc
<Flannel> phixnay: sudo lets you specificy exactly what they can and can't do.
<shawn34> iShock, do you plan on coding in VB then running your apps in WINE? lol
<grave> Do i have to update packages first?
<evilgenius2> i need help with vmware tools can someone help me?
<Flannel> grave: you'll need to go from 5.10 to 6.06 to 6.10
<Flannel> !upgrade | grave
<ubotu> grave: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<iShock> No, I just want to practive a program making language
<lufis> I have a SoundBlaster Live and every time I try to record something in Sound Recorder, it won't play. When trying to select a different capture device (i.e. microphone, wave, etc.) it goes back to AC97. It acts like it's recording but then doesn't play anything. Any ideas?
<phixnay> Flannel: nice, how do I do that?
<grave> So i would need to upgrade the packages
<Flannel> iShock: I'd go with python.
<llol> hey mccabekev what prob are ya havin
<iShock> And use mono?
<dscoular> iShock, http://www.mono-project.com/VisualBasic.NET_support
<grave> like "acpi-support , apt , apt -utils"
<anow2> id go with java, python is too easy to code it in xD
<Zoffix> Perl FTW!
<painkiler> what should var premissons be set at?
<mccabekev> llol - im trying to install 7.04 onto a RAID0 - but its still seeing 2 seperate devices
<canguy247> Anyone know if there are any fixes in the works for the CD-ROM problems in Feisty (I think they stem from the new kernel)
<dscoular> Flannel, presumably he has VB code he's stuck with... no-one sane would stay with VB, IMHO :^)
<anow2> Perl isnt for programs lol
<llol> LUFIS: use ur terminal and enter alsamixer
<anow2> its for webbys lol
<llol> press F4
<evilgenius2> hello anyone?
<Zoffix> anow2, who said that?
<llol> and change ur capture settings
<phixnay> canguy247: you mean when fiesty can't read old ide drives?
<lufis> llol: I've been fooling around with the mixer for the past few hours. No luck :(
<anow2> idk lol
<llol> it happened to me too
<llol> lol
<iShock> How do I install mono?
<Zoffix> anow2, don't say if you don't know then.
<peepsalot> i have a PCI RAID controller card that I just want to use as an SATA controller(JBOD), but i don't think Ubuntu is seeing it
<anow2> ok lol
<peepsalot> any ideas
<evilgenius2> ok thanks for the help
<anow2> i just odnt think its that efficient for making progs
<shawn34> iShock, just use add/remove programs
<aldin> how to set up pppoe server?
<llol> mccabekev
<anow2> But ok xD
<llol> im private message ya
<iShock> Add/Remove programs?
<joseph__> no problem
<grave> When i try to rpm -i ...
<shawn34> iShock, are you on ubuntu or windows?
<canguy247> Nope.  I did an upgrade and everything was fine.  Then all of a sudden I burn a dvd, then the drive is unusable.  Thought it was k3b, but then I find that the kernel causes similar probs...
<joseph__> take care johnny
<joseph__> see ya
<iShock> Ubuntu
<Zoffix> anow2, it compiles before running. Searches ~400MB in 0.2 seconds, thank you.
<grave> it would say hsfmodem_7.60.00.04full_k2.6.12_9_386_ubuntu_i386.deb
<llol> mccabekev PM ME
<Jaymac> I've a network-manager question: there is an unsecured wireless network next door to me, and one day I accidentally clicked to connect to it as it was immediately below my own network.. can i do anything so that it stops automatically connecting to the unsecured network first?
<Flannel> phixnay: you'll be editing sudoers (`sudo visudo` is the command to edit that).  Uh, there are examples all over the web (I'm not too familiar with the process), and I'm looking for a good one.
<shawn34> iShock, lol, how long have you been using ubuntu
<iShock> Not much
<xjkx> i want mozilla composer, my mozilla package is a link to firefox and it has no composer
<shawn34> iShock, Applications>Add/Remove Programs
<anow2> so it can compile fast?
<anow2> Compiling is everything lol
<anow2> but ok dude
<anow2> I dont really want to argue right now
<xjkx> !mozilla composer
<dscoular> xjkx, you want seamonkey
<anow2> I want to know how to fix my problem xD
<xjkx> do i :o
<exs> does anyone know the command line for bchunk to conert a bin to iso?
<llol> mccabekev it really has to to do wither either fake raid
<mccabekev> ive pm'd u llol
<phixnay> is ubotu down again?
<teenbeat2007> guys: what the link to look back at chathistory on the net
<llol> or ubuntu not supporting ur chips
<phixnay> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<phixnay> guess not
<dscoular> xjkx, I believe so.
<anow2> lol it isnt all-knowing
<xjkx> dscoular: seamonkey isnt in apt :>
<anow2> !visualbasic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualbasic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iShock> !vb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anow2> see... lol
<Flannel> phixnay: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/sudo-guide.xml  in conjuction with http://ftp.debian.org/doc/sudo/examples/sudoers  might be a good place to start.  Basically all you'll be doing is specifying that [these users]  can run [thesecomamnds] , where thesecommands would be apt-get, and synaptic, or whatever.
<iShock> !monodevelop
<anow2> !perl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Keitaro> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iShock> :(
<Jaymac> can i edit the list of wireless network network manager will attempt to connect to? and can i set a default that is always the first network tried/
<ubuntu_> server irc.rscript.org
<anow2> xD
<llol> weird i havent gotten the message
<RubyforRails> Hey is there a quick way to get into the console while your inside of a dir in the gui?
<Flannel> phixnay: http://www.debianadmin.com/providing-root-privileges-for-users-using-sudo.html#more-123  has a more simple example
<xjkx> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<HappyPills> Quick question regarding Feisty Fawn, has there been many complaints of it just not working on certain hardware configurations, where it worked fine on 6.10?
<phixnay> Flannel: ok, great. thanks for telling me all this
<CerebroJD> HappyPills, yes
<CerebroJD> <-- victim
<HappyPills> Any fixes yet?
<canguy247> so, does anyone else have this problem???  Maybe I will just try changing out my cable
<exs>  does anyone know the command line for bchunk to conert a bin to iso?
<llol> mccabekev are u using the Alternate cd
<llol> ?
<mattva01> I have a question regarding system requirements. I am assuming I would have to run Xubuntu on a 450 mhz machine with 128 mb of ram?
<solowlr> I've got a 3COM 11Mbps PCMCIA wireless card that Feisty won't recognize. Is there setting where I can tell it I have a PC card in the slot and have it probe the chipset?
<Flannel> RubyforRails: theres a nautilus extension you can install, "nautilus-open-terminal" is the package, that'll put it in your right click menu
<mccabekev> alternate cd??
<kazol> I have a problem with lmsensors. When I run "sudo sensors-detect", it freezes at a certain driver.
<canguy247> mattva01: that would be a good idea...but use alternate CD
<RubyforRails> thanks Flannel
<kazol> how do I skip a particular sensor?
<HappyPills> solowlr, mine now refuses to load xorg, fresh install. Loads of the cd. Happened 3 times now. Ah well. I'll try again later
<mattva01> but is it possible to run a gnome desktop with acceptable speeds
<kazol> sudo sensors-detect freezes when I run it.
<phixnay> Flannel: alright, since normal sudo refers to root, would I create a user with synaptic privileges called "midlvl" and then have everybody do "sudo midlvl synaptic?
<dscoular> xjkx, just download the binary from mozilla.
<poland> hell.org
<poland> sorry
<poland> wrong channel
<canguy247> Imattva01:  I have Xubuntu on a 400mhz laptop w/128mb and it is slow but usable.
<ozcu> s.a
<iShock> How do I kill Add/Remove Applications?
<ozcu> jndksfhvkfvd
<canguy247> mattva01:  I have Xubuntu on a 400mhz laptop w/128mb and it is slow but usable.
<ozcu> iShock
<mattva01> canguy247: thanks
<iShock> ?
<canguy247> mattva01: anytime
<ozcu> trke
<Jaymac> iShock, in a terminal type xkill
<Jaymac> and then click on the Add/Remove applications window
<iShock> OH MY GOD
<phixnay> flannel oh I see, there are different degrees of administration
<nster> Can anyone help me with my sound, my USB Audio on here does not work with multiple audio sources, for example if I am playing music audio from firefox would not be played. It think this is duplex or something.
<HymnToLife> I used to run KDE on 400 MHz/128 MiB back in the day :p
<canguy247> So, one last time before I drive everyone nuts, does anyone else have issues with CD/DVD drives in Feisty w/k3b or other
<jordan_> is it possible to logout a user when in an SSH session
<RubyforRails> hey is anyone good with apache?
<RubyforRails> if so how do i pw protect a folder on my apache server?
<Jaymac> can anyone tell me how to stop my network-manager autoconnecting to an unsecured network next door?
<HymnToLife> RubyforRails, just ask your question, if someone knows, he/she will answer
<iShock> It's frozen
<anow2> u have to use
<anow2> argh, i forgot lol
<anow2> let me look real fast
<hak0> jaymac: httpassword
<HymnToLife> oh, we cross-posted
<RubyforRails> ok Hyman
<anow2> RubyForRails i mean
<anow2> wait, ruby, are u really using RubyForRails?
<HappyPills> Another question, is there a livecd available or a way to get a livecd which runs linux media centre and Ubuntu Server edition? I want to try it before I replace SME-Server =)
<HymnToLife> well, just create a .htaccess and .htpasswd files
<anow2> ya, thats it xD
<HymnToLife> here are many guides about it out there
<RubyforRails> im learning it
<anow2> ...
<anow2> Lol, ok
<Jaymac> hak0, what do you mean? that isn't a command
<RubyforRails> anow2 why?
<canguy247> RubyforRails: http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_to_use_apache_htaccess_to_password_protect_a_directory.html
<anow2> I know someone who started to make a program with RubyForRails
<anow2> i was like.. em lol
<hak0> htpasswd
<teenbeat2007> please someone i know there is an internet link to look at the chathistory please can someone tell me the adres
<RubyforRails> ruby kicks ass
<RubyforRails> great language
<anow2> i mean isnt it for the internet? lol, chekcing up real fast
<anow2> idk if im thinking of something else
<canguy247> RubyforRails: (from google
<RubyforRails>  yes
<RubyforRails> web apps
<anow2> *looking* lol
<fbarcenas> ANyone know how to send CTRL-ALT-DEL through the terminal server client? When I do the local system monitor pops up.
<ixian_> where do i go to set how many workspaces i have? for some reason i only seem to have 1
<peepsalot> i need to get Ubuntu to recgonize my drives.they are on a PCI sata controller card
<peepsalot> can someone help
<iShock> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<canguy247> fbarcenas: reboot
<Jaymac> hak0, i asked a network-manager question though.. not an apache one.. i don't see how the two are linked..
<Jaymac> ixian_, right click on the workspace in the taskbar
<Jaymac> and click preferences
<iShock> THATS IT!
<anow2> Ruby on Rails == Ruby ForRails?
<Karafias> Question: if my wireless networking card isn't supported, am I screwed or is there a workaround?
<CerebroJD> Karafias, card type?
<CerebroJD> laptop?
<Jaymac> does anyone know how to stop network-manager autoconnecting to an unsecured network that isn't my own?
<Karafias> F5D8001, belking n1 wireless
<fbarcenas> canguy247, I'm trying to control a remote sssion.. I cannot reboot a computer that's over 50 miles away over the internet without being able to use the console, and for that I have to issue the CTRL-ALT-DEL command
<phixnay> Karafias: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<anow2> asking my friend lol
<Flannel> phixnay: yeah.  Sudo isn't an "all or nothing" thing like root is.  It just defaults that way.  Uh, well, first (in the second debain link, debian administration), you'd alias the users (just like at the top of the example), ... actually, that example (the short one) is... exactly what yo want
<kazol> how come gkrellm cannot detect any sensors?
<peepsalot> !ndiswrapper Karafias
<jordan_> problem: sometimes windows randomly 'freeze' and go like greyed-out, and eventually my entire system freezes... only seems to happen with beryl running
<anow2> are you doing it just for web apps, or eventually desktop apps?
<Karafias> phixnay, i'm not sure what it is, but when I googled my card
<fbarcenas> canguy247, I'm controling a windows server theourgh vnc
<Jaymac> kazol, what computer?
<peepsalot> !ndiswrapper | Karafias
<ubotu> Karafias: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Karafias> a thread said that didn't work
<anow2> RubyForRails:
<anow2> RubyForRails:
<anow2> are you doing it just for web apps, or eventually desktop apps?
<ixian_> Jaymac, ok, but that didnt seem to solve my problem anyway >;/
<kazol> Jaymac: what do you mean?
<Jaymac> make/model?
<kazol> Jaymac: Dell Dimension 8100
<Jaymac> ixian.. you couldn't set the number of workspaces?
<Karafias> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iShock> I love xkill
<BSG75> anyone know of any translation software for ubuntu?  English to french that can read out the translations
<canguy247> fbarcenas: I believe there is a shutdown command if that is what u want.  If u need the task manager to pop up, then sorry, I do not know.
<osxdude> How do I install fonts?
<Flannel> !fonts | osxdude
<ubotu> osxdude: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jaymac> are you running beryl or compiz?
<kazol> Jaymac: One sensor is definetely working, which displays the fan velocity.
<Jaymac> hmm
<kazol> Jaymac: no, they do not work for me.
<osxdude> Thanks.
<Jaymac> kazol, have you tried the steps at ubuntuguide.org?
<ixian_> for some reason i cant do the rotating cube thing anymore, when i press ctrl+alt and drag the mouse, nothing happens. the rest of the desktop effects work fine. and yes, 'workspaces on cube' is checked
<anow2> Anyone know why the GUI of Ubuntu freezes randomly?
<ixian_> anyone have any ideas how to fix that?
<kazol> Jaymac: running "sudo sensors-detect" froze the computer
<kazol> Jaymac: I had to bypass a whole section of drivers.
<Jaymac> ah
<Jaymac> well that'd be your problem.. if the kernel modules aren't loaded
<Jaymac> can't fathom a guess as to why it would lock up your computer though
<danm2007> i have an Xfi sound card. and on board audio. Is there anyway to tell ubuntu to use my onboard audio instead of the xfi sound card ?????/
<teenbeat2007> any one : wher can i see on the internet the chathistory by date, i know theer is an webpage. please help
<ixian_> it started when i was experimenting with the 3d driver, its now off and now my workspaces are messed up..
<kazol> Jaymac: it didn't lock it up, but the load average was ~10!
<iShock> Help
<IndyGunFreak> danm2007: yes, remove the soundcard..lol
<kazol> Jaymac: As a matter of fact, I'm actually following the ubuntu guide.
<Jaymac> wowsa
<XServer> lol i think that is handled by the motherboard
<Jaymac> kazol.. i couldn't get the steps to work on my sony laptop
<anow2> Anyone know y the middle wheel wont let me click and scroll that way?
<sgtmattbaker> where is the location of the trash directory.. there is a read-only I cant empty out of there
<danm2007> indygunfreak i know but. there has to be a way to tell linux to ignore it or sumthing. because i still use it for windows.
<Jaymac> but i know that is because sony aren't linux friendly
<kazol> Jaymac: I'm also having trouble with HDDtemp
<Jaymac> but they worked grand on my self built pc..
<RubyforRails> please is anyone good with apache?
<Flannel> !anyone | RubyforRails
<ubotu> RubyforRails: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<XServer> drop windows you dont need it
<Jaymac> RubyforRails, what do you need?
<IndyGunFreak> danm2007: then why do you not want to use it for Linux/
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: did you run nautilus as root?
<thoreauputic> sgtmattbaker: ~/.Trash I think
<RubyforRails> well i am trying to pw protect a dir, and everything on the net is not working
<danm2007> IndyGunFreak the Xfi sound cards aren't supported by linux yet
<kazol> Jaymac: it works in terminal, but I could not get any gkdesket applet to work.
<danm2007> IndyGunFreak there are no drivers that i know of
<] Johnny[> danm2007: yeah it sucks :-/
<RubyforRails> httpd.conf where the hell is it?
<kazol> Jaymac: And I'm having trouble compiling the plugin for gkrellm.
<danm2007> ] Johnny[ yeah it does
<XServer> /etc/apache/
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: if this is apache2 look for /etc/apache
<iShock> Someone help me with Mono :(
<Jaymac> kazol, i haven't much experience, sorry.. i never had to compile anything to get the fans to work with gkrellm
<] Johnny[> danm2007: the command you want is 'asoundconf list'
<kazol> Jaymac: gkrellm does ask for MBmon port..what is this?
<KuruOujou> Sorry to just come in and interrupt, but I am having some trouble with my USB devices, none of them will work except for a little while after I reboot.
<] Johnny[> danm2007: then type 'asoundconf <soundcardname>'
<RubyforRails> thank you
<Jaymac> kazol: no idea
<jordan_> is it possible to logout a user when in an SSH session
<Flannel> RubyforRails: httpd.conf isn't used in Ubuntu.  And, it's /etc/apache2/ since youre most likely usign that.  Ubuntu uses a few places for config.  apache2.conf for system wide things, then sites-available for site specific things, then mods-available for module specific config.  The stuff you're interested in will be in sites-available
<] Johnny[> also make sure under system>preferences>Sound, that your soundcard is checked
<psygrass> hi guys ... i have alittle problem with my sound card. it is sigmatel stac 92xx. it is working in fiesty, but i can make only 3 speakers work.... and all 5 speakers used to work fine under edgy. i tried to follow the guidlines about installing new alsa drivers i guess but it is still the same, and there are no drivers for sigmatel (i looked on alsa website)... so is there a way to make them all work??
<Jaymac> is it possible to delete entire folders in the Configuration Editor?
<danm2007> ] Johnny[ can i find the name of it in my device manager
<RubyforRails> Flannel i have apache2  r u tellin me that i cant pw protect a dir using ubuntu?
<] Johnny[> use 'asoundconf list' to list the sound devices in your pc
<danm2007> ] Johnny[ nothing comes up with the asoundconf command
<Flannel> RubyforRails: I never said that.  I said the config stuff isn't in httpd.conf, but elsewhere.
<jordan_> nevermind, figured it out
<RubyforRails> Flannel where is it bro?
<noiesmo> RubyforRails, us htpasswd
<iShock> Flannel, have you ever used Mono?
<] Johnny[> hmm...not sure why the command wouldn't work for you
<noiesmo> us/use
<jport> anyone know where i can get a working driver for Belkin F5d7050 usb wireless card that works in fiesty fawn
<Flannel> RubyforRails: That depends on what you're changing, like I said.  Either apache2.conf, /sites-available/* or /mods-available/*
<Jaymac> !gconf-editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf-editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RubyforRails> noiesmo where is .htpasswd?
<easytiger> when i apply new gnome themes, how come my buttons dont theme right? they stay swuare
<jport> i've looked around but all the one's ive found are not stable and when i activate the card system starts to run really slow
<easytiger> *square
<noiesmo> RubyforRails, its a command open terminal man htpasswd
<Flannel> RubyforRails: .htpasswd is actually in your we folder.  /var/www
<iShock> Flannel, have you ever used Mono?
<jport> i need the driver and a guide
<Flannel> iShock: no.
<RubyforRails> how can i see it?
<RubyforRails> i used ls-all and its not there
<Flannel> RubyforRails: er, sorry.  Im thinking of something else
<iShock> Flannel, is there one that is like Microsoft VB in that it has like buttons you can click and add stuff?
<Flannel> iShock: I have no idea.
<XServer> easytiger: u need to check your theme manager according if u use beryl or no
<noiesmo> RubyforRails, ls -al will show hidden files open a terminal and type man htpasswd will tell you how to use
<jordan_> is it possible to login to a user that is already logged in via XMDCP
<XServer> jordan_ let me check
<Flannel> RubyforRails: htpasswd will be put into your web dir though.  /var/www for example.
<easytiger> XServer: i used to have beryl but its removed now. i dont unserstand what you mean
<MenZa> dependency problems D:
<Flannel> jordan_: you can log in a second time
<iShock> Is there a program like Microsoft VB that has the buttons to add things?
<KuruOujou> Can anyone help me about my USB issue? Nothing works except for about 20 minutes after I restart.
<jordan_> Flannel: when I try to, it will not let me
<jordan_> Flannel, Xserver: to make myself more clear, I mean login VIA xmdcp when a user is logged in locally
<n2diy> iShock: I don't think so, I can't even find a basic compiler for linux, but I haven't looked very hard for one.
<iShock> Mono is too hard :(
<Flannel> jordan_: Yes.  You ought to be able to login via XDMCP while that user is logged in locally.  I dont... think there are any locks.
<exs> how do I mount an ISO?
<Flannel> !mount | exs
<ubotu> exs: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<savetheWorld> n2diy: mon
<savetheWorld> n2diy: mono
<Flannel> er, sorry.
<Flannel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<anow2> how do i open a class file on linux?
<jordan_> Flannel: when I try and login it just ignores my login, and nothing happens
<jordan_> Flannel, Xserver: using 7.04 on both sides
<Flannel> jordan_: can you login if the user isn't logged in?
<Jaymac> anow2, a .class file is a java file, yes?
<jordan_> flannel: yes
<anow2> yep
<anow2> compiled java
<iShock> n2diy, is it possible to download and WINEms VB?
<anow2> and i already have JDK installed
<Jaymac> so can't you just install java?
<jport> emacs
<anow2> theres a command to run,
<psygrass> any idea how make all 5 speakers work under ubuntu feisty...... i have 3 only working. my sound card is sigmatel stac92xx
<exs> !DiskMounter
<n2diy> savetheWorld: thanks, but if I'm going to play with programming, in linux, it won't be in Basic. I'm a hardware guy, so I don't do much programming. I'd guess Perl could do everything I wanted to?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Flannel> jordan_: I don't know.  I suppose maybe you cant.
<exs>  !DiskMounter
<exs> !DiskMounter
<Flannel> !iso | exs
<ubotu> exs: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<savetheWorld> n2diy: quite
<anow2> anyone have an idea?
<iShock> savetheWorld, you use Mono?
<Pelo> psygrass, I think I saw something about that in http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<exs> where is the mount point?
<n2diy> iShock: I don't know, why don't you take a look at Perl? It can be daunting at first, but there is a ton of software already written for it.
<exs> "sudo mount -o loop <hot.iso02.iso> <mountpoint>"
<Flannel> exs: whereever you want your ISO to be mounted
<jakedahn> Hey, can anyone help me? I'm having trouble with the desktop effects feature. Whenever I scroll up (with the scroll wheel) I zoom in, and whenever I right click I zoom in. Is there any way to stop these things from happening?
<iShock> n2diy, software such as?
<Flannel> exs: no brackets.  mount -o loop ./hot.iso02.iso /whereever/I/want/it/to/be/mounted
<anow2> just use beryl
<savetheWorld> iShock: nope, not yet.  not until I ahve to.  The unified run time engine is a nice idea coming in from the MS side.  Looks like Ruby will support something similar.  whereverr that all joins up I plan on being there
<Pelo> anow2, just install all the sun java stuff in synaptic, ( for 1.6 that is)
<anow2> I did, you dont understand Java do you?
<n2diy> iShock: More than can be mentioned here, take a look at cpan.org
<exs> " sudo mount -o loop hot.iso01.iso /media/cdrom2" << still not working
<iShock> n2diy, may I PM you?
<Pelo> anow2,  I missed the beginning of your problem so I guess I don'T
<anow2> a class file is the file the computer reads, you cant just 'run' it like an exe
<anow2> IDK how to run it
<Flannel> exs: is /media/cdrom2 an empty directory?  And you need to give your full path to the iso
<anow2> i already have JRE and JDK installed
<n2diy> iShock: I guess? Why?
<Advant-> Anyone know and of those macosx style tool bars for Linux?  OSnews.com did an article comparing 4 a whie back but can't find the article
<psygrass> pelo: the link is not working now. anyway i tried it and it didn't work for me because there are no sigmatel drivers, i guess.... but they used to work under edgy
<Flannel> Advant-: Avant Window Navagator is one: http://awn.wetpaint.com/  theyve got Ubuntu repositories too
* Pelo feels like an idiot 
<Advant-> fl4mesro1k:  thanks
<Advant-> Flannel:  thanks
<mztriz> how can I see my screen on my TV, I plugged in the video out cables already
<n2diy> Anybody know of a Perl channel for newbies?
<sgtmattbaker> n2diy: wel the perl channel is #perl
<Pelo> n2diy,  start with #perl and if your too noobish I'm susre tey can direct you elsewhere
<mztriz> how can I make my tv my monitor, I plugged in the video out into my vcr and computer
* pants sneezes on monzsca
<alex__> hello thunder
<|thunder> yo
<alex__> who is in here
<alex__> who are you man
<alex__> I love ubuntu
<n2diy> sgtmattbaker: Pelo, thanks, I 'll have a look.
<alex__> it is awesome
<Electricity> n2diy
<pants> all 1195 ubuntu users are in here
<benanzo> I am running Feisty 2.6.20-15-generic ia32 on an Apple MacBook Core Duo, does this kernel support EFI booting?  when I apt-get install elilo it pulls down efibootmgr which requires module efivars.  That module doesn't exist in this kernel
<Pelo> mztriz,  I think you'll have better luck searching the forum for what you want to do
<anAnonymousKille> hi everyone... i have a question about monitors... is anyone available?
<Pelo> anAnonymousKille, just ask the question if anyone knows the answer they will supply it
<mztriz> pelo I'm looking on the forumsing I can't really find anyth
<n2diy> Electricity: I'm monitoring three Ubuntu channels, and your PMs, I can only type so fast. :)
<Pelo> mztriz,  try here , lots of good stuff, but I canT' garrantie you'll find anything to your issue  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<alex__> I am running feisty 7.04
<alex__> it is the bomb
<mztriz> Pelo, I'm not in fiesty
<mztriz> thanks though
<|thunder> would someone mind helping me test a deb package i just made ? its of OnTV, a gnome panel app that shows what on currently on tv that uses xmltv data. any takers ?
<demon_spork> !ask | anAnonymousKille
<ubotu> anAnonymousKille: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<|thunder> for feisty
<jordan_> can i move my trash folder
<jordan_> cause its on a harddrive i dont want it to be on
<Pelo> mztriz,  most of it will still apply,  but you can just change the name for edgy in the link
<dsmith> 7950 gt ok under ubuntu?
<Schalken> |thunder: does it require any hardware?
<dsmith> er... linux
<anAnonymousKille> ty... i changed to an LCD monitor and the fonts are almost unreadable...  in SYSTEM>PREFERENCES>FONTS i selected "Subpixel smoothing (LCDs)" but it had no effect
<|thunder> Schalken; no.
<Pelo> jordan_,  just replace it with a symlink
<exs> Anyone know a KVCD player for linux?
<|thunder> Schalken; its just a gnome app
<Schalken> dsmith: nvidia cards are fine.
<Schalken> |thunder: i iwll try
<Schalken> will*
<demon_spork> I cannot get any Nvidia graphics drivers to work with my 8800GTS under ubuntu
<jordan_> pelo: what do you mean?
<Pelo> anAnonymousKille,  what video card ?
<|thunder> Schalken; just tell what on, in text. you know how to install a deb ? deb -i    ?
<|thunder> http://tardfarmer.com/debs/ontv_2.6.0-1_i386_eric_test.deb
<anAnonymousKille> ATI all-in-wonder 9600
<dsmith> schalken: thx
<demon_spork> I cannot get any Nvidia graphics drivers to work with my 8800GTS under ubuntu, it says that it can't initialize the card
<|thunder> demon_spork; you using the 100 series nvidia drivers ?
<Pelo> jordan_,  your trash can is a folder in /home called /.Trash   replace it with a symlink to where ever you want
<demon_spork> I am not sure
<anAnonymousKille> it works ok with a standard monitor... but the LCD is tough to read
<demon_spork> |thunder I started with the drivers available through the Package manager
<Pelo> anAnonymousKille,  running feisty ?  menu > system > admin ( or prefs)  > restricted drivers
<anAnonymousKille> yes
<jordan_> pelo: no, my trash is showing up on another harddrive (its hidden) as .Trash-jordan
<|thunder> demon, their crap. you need other ones. theres a link on my blog. http://tardfarmer.com
<alex__> the restricted drivers could be the nvidia cards
<anAnonymousKille> i did that on first boot after upgrade
<Schalken> |thunder: the file is 300 bytes?
<alex__> install nvidia glx
<alex__> for that
<Pelo> jordan_,  how did it end up there ?
<jordan_> pelo: i have no idea
<jordan_> pelo: but now I cannot unmount my drive
<Pelo> jordan_,  make sure there isn't another one in /home
<anAnonymousKille> wait a sec... wait a sec... it says "Driver not in us"!!!
<travis> Hello.
<|thunder> demon_spork; after you install the 100 series linux x86 drivers, do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common, or it will no work after reboot.
<jordan_> pelo: theres a .trash in my home folder
<anAnonymousKille> use*  should i enable it?
<Sivart0> hello, travis
<Pelo> anAnonymousKille, :-)
<anAnonymousKille> im on it!   lol
<anAnonymousKille> give me a sec
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know how i can get totem to have dvd playback functions?
<Pelo> jordan_,  then I guess that your other one is not used or usefull,  as far as the lock on it I have no idea, make sure you are the owner
<anAnonymousKille> it says i need a computer restart... doing that now... brb
<Pelo> !dvd > Wiseguy  check your private msg window
<vbabiy> can you create VMware images with vmware player?
<Pelo> vbabiy,  no you can'T
<vbabiy> is there a pacakge for vmware servcer
<jordan_> pelo: I got it thanks for your help
<feed> anyone can help me with xirc?
<Pelo> vbabiy,  I think it was free to dl on the vmware site,  ask in #vmware for more info
<canguy247> So, one last time before I drive everyone nuts, does anyone else have issues with CD/DVD drives in Feisty w/k3b or other
<Pelo> canguy247,  what kind of issues ?
<robert98374> Anyone know how to change a MDF into an ISO?
<demon_spork> |Thunder which link am I looking for?
<|thunder> Schalken; hrm. no, 940kb. lemme check the ftp upload, sry
<Pelo> robert98374,  look for a converter  mdf2iso
<demon_spork> |thunder the one to the driver archives?
<matt___> exaile, isn't it like amarok but for gnome? im trying to get my ipod to work with it, it isn't detecting it, any ideas/
<|thunder> ys
<|thunder> demon_spork; yes
<canguy247> Pelo: I burn a DVD w/ k3b, then at the end it does not eject.  From that point on the drive is unusable.  Happened w/ 2 different burners.
<demon_spork> Which driver would you suggest then?
<|thunder> demon_spork; the get linux x86 100 version series
<robert98374> pelo i was asking if anyone knew of any thats all before i started searching
<Pelo> canguy247, check the options for a "finalize cd" option
<Pelo> robert98374,  and I am telling you there is one called mdf2iso
<phixnay> is there anything similar to alt-tab application switching like in windows?
<robert98374> pelo lol i thought you were being a smart ass
<canguy247> Pelo: It just started "out of the blue" and now it is always that way until I reboot.
<phixnay> like when I'm playing wesnoth and want to switch to irc?
<usser> phixnay: alt+tab
<Pelo> robert98374,  I am smart but I am not an ass thank you
<phixnay> usser doesn't work
<anAnonymousKille> im back!  and guess what... turning on that driver (ATI restricted) worked like a charm!!!!!!!   thank you guys very much
<|thunder> phixnay; if there isnt then your keyboard is set up wrong
<phixnay> usser: I mean, it works, just not when I'm playing wesnoth |thunder
<robert98374> pelo thanks for the info :-) wasnt calling you an ass tho
<|thunder> game stole it from gnome
<Pelo> canguy247,  dvd/cd drives will get locked while they are in use,  so I would check with a software issue,  maybe try reinstalling kb3
<demon_spork> I can't get my ASUS P5N32-E SLI to find the bootloaders, but when I have a boot disk (even the windows install disk) in the CD-ROM drive I can just let it default to booting off the hard drive or select "boot from hard drive" and then Ubuntu loads
<phixnay> |thunder: so what do I do about it
<Pelo> anAnonymousKille,  if they were all that easy
<|thunder> no idea
<anAnonymousKille> lol
<rodrigo> aiai
<phixnay> |thunder: sometimes I get it back if network manager disconnects and tells me about it
<canguy247> Pelo: tried that.  I am going to try other software to see if it happens with that.  Just wondering if this is a known issue since k3b was fine before.
<] Johnny[> Okay, I'm trying to resize a partition on my HDD but gparted will not allowed me to because the unallocated space is listed under the extended partition. look here --> http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/1561/gpartedvs8.jpg
<soothsay> Is there a way to use gnome-vfs from the command line to mount remote file systems?
<|thunder> Schalken; seems my server is not ..  serving  ..  properl;y
<Electricity> How do I run a .pl file?
<Pelo> canguy247,  not taht I am aware of
<] Johnny[> How can I move that unallocated space to the main parition?
<soothsay> Electricity: Perl probably.
<anAnonymousKille> i have one more small problem... at the login screen, the very first letter i press is lost... for example, to login as "ananonymouskiller" i have to press the a twice!  "aananonymouskiller"!!!
<violot> Too add something to the dynamic linker search path, I just add it to my PATH, right?
<anAnonymousKille> anyone seen anything like that before?
<Widespread> how do i get java to work with firefox?
<|thunder> Electricity; thats perl. no idea
<|thunder> Electricity; try python whatever.pl
<Schalken> |thunder: lol. is godaddy just the domain registrar, or the web server as well?
<RubyforRails> hi
<Pelo> ] Johnny[,  boot the live cd an resize it
<canguy247> Pelo: thx man.
<RubyforRails> how do i get java to work with firefox?
<|thunder> Schalken; both, and sorry bout that, i dont see that in my firefox, so i forget
<] Johnny[> Pelo: I've tried that...doesn't work
<idefixx> is there a descend gnupg key management gui that ships with ubuntu?
<Pelo> ] Johnny[,  what happened ?
<Schalken> RubyforRails: install sunjava6-bin
<tonyyarusso> !info seahorse | idefixx
<ubotu> idefixx: seahorse: A Gnome front end for GnuPG. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3692 kB, installed size 9996 kB
<Schalken> RubyforRails: or something like that
<Schalken> !java > RubyforRails
<idefixx> tonyyarusso: thx!
<] Johnny[> Pelo: gparted doesn't recongize I have any free space to resize the main partition because the unallocated space is listed un the extended partition..like in that photo i just pasted
<rodrigo> algum portuga?
<hak0> sim
<rodrigo> opa
<] Johnny[> under*
<fluid> i installed sun's jdk6 through synaptic and it doesnt show up in update-alternatives...is that normal?
<anAnonymousKille> i have one more small problem... at the login screen, the very first letter i press is lost... for example, to login as "ananonymouskiller" i have to press the a twice!  "aananonymouskiller"!!!  does anyone know where i can begin to troubleshoot that?
<rodrigo> usa qual linux?
<snowman> greetings folks.
<Dillwyn> Is there anyone here who's installed the AMD Cool&Quiet driver, and could answer a question or two?
<beland> hey all
<dping28> I was wondering if someone could help me out, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and was following this Postfix Howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto ONLY to find out at the end that its incomplete.. Does anyone know where I can find another howto that is using the same setup that this one started?
<Pelo> !es | rodrigo
<ubotu> rodrigo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hak0> rodrigo: qualquer um desde que tenha debconf
<beland> somebody can tell me why I'm not able to mount my external usb hdd ??
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: Are you sure your username is correct? Try 'whoami' at the terminal to check
<] Johnny[> Pelo:  any ideas?
<jordan_> Flannel, Xserver: I was able to login 2 times by 1st loggin in via xdmcp, then loggin in locally
<anAnonymousKille> it is
<rodrigo> rs..... to mexendo no kurumin
<demon_spork> man, Ubuntu just took like 3.5 minutes to install
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: Your on Feisty?
<Pelo> ] Johnny[,  yes I do,  you have your work cut out for you
<anAnonymousKille> the first letter isn't registered by the gui
<anAnonymousKille> yup
<anAnonymousKille> feisty
<anAnonymousKille> the problem started after the upgrade
<] Johnny[> Pelo:  I'll willing to do whatever it takes
<djy_> some one have pidgin deb ??
<snowman> orbin: hey!  thanks for the help last night.  seems like things are working great now under ubuntu, it's just the kubuntu applets that are messed. :)
<beland> erreur : ce programme a besoin d'tre install en suid root
<beland> erreur: impossible d'excuter pmount
<rodrigo> conhece um canal bom pra bater papo e aprender a mexer com linux?
<Pelo> ] Johnny[,  get me a pc without the sketching on it
<] Johnny[> okay
<orbin> snowman: ah, cool.  did you have to tweak or did it work from the get-go?
<hak0> Rodrigo: googla Foca Linux
<snowman> orbin: worked right out of the box.
<hak0> rodrigo: manual em PT/BR
<orbin> snowman: awesome.  :)
<snowman> indeed :D
<rodrigo> humm
<TTT_Travis> I plan to install ubuntu in my system with a 500GB SATA drive, if I use LVM partitioning, could I simply add in another IDE drive later if I run out of space?
<TTT_Travis> and it would still look like one drive
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: yes
<TTT_Travis> what if the drive I add is IDE?
<neonimr> hi
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: doesn't matter.
<remu> hello everyone, i have a compaq v3010ca with a geforce 6150, im trying to install beryl and following the guide from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty, however, when i go into the restricted driver manager, it says my hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers
<anAnonymousKille> soothsay: any ideas?
<rodrigo> ate mais vou mexer por aqui
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: you'll have one 1TB drive, as far as everything above LVM is concerned
<neonimr> i am booting from the ubuntu cd but it fails to load the  server
<Jack31> can no one figure this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19365/
<Jack31> ???
<demon_spork> remu then don't install the restricted drivers, just go on with the installation
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: Not really. I'm seeing if I can find anything on launchpad. Seems strange.
<TTT_Travis> Ok great!
<anAnonymousKille> yeah... and thanks for looking... is there anyplace i can look also?
<neonimr> the graphics card is built in the motherboard
<Wiseguy> do any of you guys use amarok with an 80 gig ipod video?
<TTT_Travis> how does LVM partitioning work with Ubuntu Feisty? do I need the alternative install cd, or is LVM the default, or will I just need to change an option during installation
<] Johnny[> Pelo: http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/1480/gparted1cj6.jpg
<snowman> Wiseguy: I use it with the 30Gb, why?
<gaspipe1> hey people
<Wiseguy> snowman, do you have any issues with it?
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: you'll need the alternate CD, yes.  And, during partitioning, you'll partition your drive as lvm, and then go to the top of that screen and there's a "configre LVM" bit
<Wiseguy> snowman, im just wondering how it compares to itunes
<snowman> Wiseguy: no issues that I've noticed thus far.
<Pelo> ] Johnny[, what is that /media/sda5 partition mounted in ntfs ?
<dadaperfect> ubuntu is pretty good!
<neonimr> i am booting from the ubuntu cd but it fails to load the  server
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: Launchpad.net is the repository for bug reports. Searching ubuntu forums can be useful also.
<neonimr> i am booting from the ubuntu cd but it fails to load the   X server
<RubyforRails> How do u get java installed?
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: Do you click in the text box first?
<snowman> well, excepting that I have to encode video seperately in the format the ipod wants, instead of just letting itunes handle that.
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: i.e. Make it active
<] Johnny[> Pelo: that would be my windows install
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Wiseguy> snowman, you are able to manage the music though?
<snowman> yes, as well as use it as a usb hdd.
<RubyforRails> this is such crap!
<RubyforRails> ubuntu sucks!
<snowman> heh, hardly.
<Flannel> RubyforRails: someone's told you how to install Java.  What are you talking about?
<snowman> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: good way to get help in #ubuntu - bag the distro!
<beland> what is the ID of plugdev group ?
<anAnonymousKille> soothsay:  in the older version i didnt have to click on the box... typing went staigh in
<crimsun> beland: ``getent group plugdev''
<quentin_> irc.freenode.net
<beland> what is the equivalent of plugdev on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !docs > RubyforRails
<grave> How do i install deb files
<Pelo> ] Johnny[,  pm
<soothsay> anAnonymousKille: If you click the box now you don't have the problem?
<jordan_> Flannel, are you still here
<hak0> grave: dpkg -i devfile
<RubyforRails> which ver of java this is so confusing
<Flannel> jordan_: I am.  Odd that you can login that way.  I don't know.
<hak0> ... deb file
<ferret_05671> Has anybody tried building LFS from Ubuntu 7.04? I need to know how much space I need on my Ubuntu partition to build and install LFS
<beland> grave: just dpkg it
<Flannel> RubyforRails: 1.6 is in the repositories.
<anAnonymousKille> soothsayif i click it is ok...
<jordan_> flannel: very very strange thing just happened
<neonimr> hello
<neonimr> anyhelp
<grave> hak0 dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<RubyforRails> i tried and it doesnt work
<grave> beland it say that
<Flannel> !doesntwokr | RubyforRails
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwokr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> eh.  RubyforRails, `doesn't work` doesn't tell us anything.
<hak0> grave: sudo dpkg -i
<ferret_05671> I'll need space for LFS, so I'll need unpartitioned space
<remu> hey guys, ntfs-3g question, i unmounted my ntfs partitions, and then installed it, then i ran it, it said it found my internal ntfs partition, i checked the two boxes, and then okay, now the internal ntfs partition has write support, however my external ntfs partition doesnt, does anyone have any idea how i can get that to work?
<beland> grave: sudo....
<jordan_> flannel: on the 'server' side I enabled timed login for the xdmcp, and I connected via the xdmcp, and let the time run out.  it then logged me in as the same user as whats logged in locally
<hak0> grave : man sudo
<RubyforRails> all i need to know is how to install java so i can surf the net, and it does FUC*N work
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: how odd - I have sun java 1.6 installed and working here just fine
<RubyforRails> how did u do it?
<beland> why when I try to mount my external hdd i got that :
<beland> erreur : ce programme a besoin d'tre install en suid root
<beland> erreur: impossible d'excuter pmount
<usser> RubyforRails: did u restart firefox after u installed it
<RubyforRails> from the console?
<hak0> java blackdown
<RubyforRails> yes
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: enable multiverse, install sun java
<ferret_05671> RubyforRails: install sun-java6-jre
<ferret_05671> I think that's it
<RubyforRails> ok how do i enble-multiverse?
<alex_mayorga> hi, can someone help me redetect the hardware, I've installed feisty on a friends HD but when I plug it on his box hardware dowsnt work
<ferret_05671> Yeah, enable multiverse first
<Flannel> !multiverse | RubyforRails
<ubotu> RubyforRails: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ferret_05671> Use the "Software Sources" thingy
<Flannel> RubyforRails: the java page had a link, but there's another one.
<gunny01> RubyforRails: Synaptic menu
<thoreauputic> !repositories | RubyforRails
<ubotu> RubyforRails: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<RubyforRails> why is this so confusing
<RubyforRails> i mean,
<anAnonymousKille> soothsay:   don't worry about it... it's such a small problem... has me wondering, though    lol
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: because you are not used to it yet
<anAnonymousKille> and thanks again
<RubyforRails> i know your right
<Flannel> RubyforRails: it's not.  The instructions are straight forward if you'd follow them step by step.
<RubyforRails> nothing is working, i just want java so i can to my work
<stepanstas> is there a way to reconfigure by x server, but use automatic settings?
<alex_mayorga> not even the network card works
<Draconicus> I want to set up a RAID-1 array on two non-system disks with this new ATA controller card, once I get two identical disks. I don't want to install to them. I just want to use them as file backup. What do I need to know?
<alex_mayorga> only the loopback shows
<alex_mayorga> how do I make the ethernet show up??
<ferret_05671> Go into System > Administration > Software Sources
<alex_mayorga> it's listed in lspci
<RubyforRails> Flannel what instructions?
<ferret_05671> Check "multiverse", click OK
<RubyforRails> do i need to add a line to the rep?
<stepanstas> Can my X server automatically be reconfigured?
<Flannel> RubyforRails: the Java ones. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ferret_05671> Then, type this at the command line: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Draconicus> stepanstas: Yes. dpkg-reconfiguer xserver-xorg
<Draconicus> stepanstas: err... reconfigure*
<Doomguy0505> xhost + localhost
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: you've been given several URLs - have you checked them out?
<ferret_05671> Unless you need the Java Development Kit (JDK)
<Flannel> RubyforRails: the instructions for adding Multiverse are in a link at the top of that page, right after it says "To install java, you'll need Multiverse"
<ph1zzle> hey all, does anyone know what lib the openssl libcrypto is in?
<neonimr> hello
<neonimr> any help
<demon_spork> I can't get Ubuntu to Load off my SATA hard drive and ASUS P5N32-E SLI board without first sticking in the Live CD and then selecting "boot from hard disk".  It then proceeds to load the GRUB installed on the hard drive. Any Ideas on how to get it to boot?
<vox754> alex_mayorga, did you installed Ubuntu on a Hard disk and then moved it to another PC Case?
<ferret_05671> If so, type this at the command line: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<robert98374> pelo are you there?
<alex_mayorga> vox754, exactly
<stepanstas> Draconinicus, thanks
<ph1zzle> demon_spork, install grub manually
<dping28> Can someone point me to a complete howto for Postfix with IMAP pop3 and all the mysql virtual stuff? I was following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto but it ends right at the good stuff and I dont know where to go from here
* Draconicus has a tantrum, then asks his question again.
<ph1zzle> demon_spork, man grub
<Pelo> robert98374, sort of
<Draconicus> I want to set up a RAID-1 array on two non-system disks with this new ATA controller card, once I get two identical disks. I don't want to install to them. I just want to use them as file backup. What do I need to know?
<crimsun> !info libssl0.9.8 >ph1zzle
<robert98374> pelo how do you access MDF2ISO?
<ph1zzle> crimsun, appreciate it man
<ph1zzle> or women ;)
<alex_mayorga> vox754, any ideas
<vox754> alex_mayorga, probably better to install on the target motherboard since that way it will detect everything correctly
<xipietotec> I'm having difficulty with port forwarding, I've got a linksys WRT54G and I've forwarded the ports on the router but I'm still not getting throughput through my ports.
<inignot> hey all - anyone get the HVR-950 working with feisty - if so, any links?
<Pelo> robert98374, how do you mean, I think you can install it in synaptic, or else get the sourcecode from somewhere in the internet,  try google
<spine55> xipietotec, did you get the protocol set correctly udp or tcp?
<vox754> alex_mayorga, if you install on your PC it will load the drivers for your motherboard, and not those for the other PC
<xipietotec> spine55, it's set to boh
<robert98374> i got it from synaptic but how do you access the program to convert the file?
<xipietotec> both
<Matir> anyone know why the drive mounter applet won't appear on my gnome toolbar when i add it?
<Draconicus> Nevermind. I found it after all.
<spine55> xipietotec, do you have a firewall setup and what port is it?
<alex_mayorga> vox754, I can actaully boot the box, but its very limited
<vox754> alex_mayorga, I'd start by reconfiguring the X server, and probably there is a way to reconfigure other things
<alex_mayorga> vox754, no networking and no video, turned out he has an nvidia card
<xipietotec> I don't have a software firewall on the computer, but on the router the port range is 49152-65534
<phixnay> so does pidgin not currently work on ubuntu, or why is gaim still in ubuntu?
* usser hehe no networking and no video turns out he has nvidia =)
<neonimr> i am trying to install ubuntu on a fresh system
<neonimr> but it fails to load the X server
<vox754> alex_mayorga, nvidia, well that explains it...
<neonimr> it says "screen not found"
<usser> phixnay: it does but u have to compile it yourself
<thoreauputic> !nvidia > alex_mayorga
<xipietotec> phixnay, pidgin was just released as 2.0, ubuntu feisty was released before that.
<alex_mayorga> am I at lost?
<spine55> may I ask why you need such a large range?
<usser> spine55: passive ftp maybe
<phixnay> usser: okey dokey, so if I want to get rid of it, I just have to keep the source directory and do make uninstall right?
<spine55> usser, yeah true
<orbin> neonimr: pre or post install?
<xipietotec> spine55, I was following a guide reccomendation on azureus actually.
<neonimr> orbin:what do u mean
<usser> phixnay: i'd suggest u check out checkinstall which compiles the stuff and creates a deb package
<usser> phixnay: which u can later uninstall using synaptics
<phixnay> usser, nice
<phixnay> usser, but things that are easy (such as automatix) often come with catches. are there any?
<orbin> neonimr: have you installed yet?
<neonimr> orbin: not yet
<usser> phixnay: yes there are u still have to compile the prog, which means reading error messages from console and installing dev libs
<alex_mayorga> thoreauputic, it doesnt show the command line way =(
<usser> phixnay: that the pgm needs
<orbin> neonimr: maybe try running the safe mode option form the menu.  failing that, you could use the alternate cd which uses a text based installer.
<neonimr> orbin: i just load the live-cd and proceed to load ubuntu
<neonimr> orbin
<neonimr> k
<neonimr> i will try
<xipietotec> do I have to set up a software firewall on the laptop to open the port?
<phixnay> usser, ok, that doesn't sound too bad, I've compiled my own stuff before - but with the package thing, how does that work
<alex_mayorga> the networking is a 3com and it shows on lspci, but not in ifconfig
<TTT_Travis> is there way to boot a pc that can't boot from USB from USB
* xipietotec is *not* going to screw with iptables
<TTT_Travis> like with a boot floppy?
<demon_spork> ph1zzle I used man grub and I didn't figure out how to install grub manually
<alex_mayorga> TTT_Travis, a floppy is actually the option
<inignot> has anyone got the HVR-950 working in feisty?
<usser> phixnay: oh it just reads stuff from make install script, asks your for description of package and such and then packs up the deb package and then installs it
<spine55> xipietotec, let me look at them
<usser> phixnay: nothing fancy really
<phixnay> usser: sounds good so far. so do you run it right after "make install" or what?
<vox754> alex_mayorga, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and I guess other dpkg-reconfigure commands to update the packages
<xipietotec> spine55, lookit what exactly?
<vox754> alex_mayorga, "iwconfig" to configure wireless devices, then "ifconfig" to make it work
<ph1zzle> demon_spork, can I pm you?
<alex_mayorga> vox754, trying that
<thoreauputic> alex_mayorga: install nvidia-glx for nvidia vid cards, then run nvidia-xconfig and restart X ( should work on feisty and sdgy afaik)
<usser> phixnay: u run instead of mae install
<thoreauputic> *edgy
<usser> phixnay: ./configure, then make, then sudo checinstall
<alex_mayorga> vox754, it's wired card
<phixnay> usser: aah, thanks.
<spine55> xipietotec, the azureus guide
<helfrez> anyone know if there is a repos for like kde 3.5.5+ built for LTS
<xipietotec> spine55, I think it's in the azureus help page...or wiki, hold on...
<KuruOujou> I'm having a little trouble with my USB devices, it's kind of weird. Once I start up, everything is fine, than after a while, a few of my devices quit, unless they are file-saving types of things, like MP3 players and Flash drives. I'm running feisty.
<thoreauputic> helfrez: try asking in #kubuntu
<vox754> alex_mayorga, oh! , that's weird!  Then give the full output line of lspci and search for the correct drivers. Most ethernet cards should work.
<helfrez> yeah just that woulda have made more sense lol
<phixnay> usser: just curious, if I did that, could I share the .deb with other people using fiesty?
<helfrez> s/just/guess/g
<cara> has anyone sen this error http://rafb.net/p/vI8X2U76.html
<neztiti> hi
<ph1zzle> demon_spork, I am not focusing on this screen so either pm me or say my name when you get around to it so I know there is a message for me
<xipietotec> ah, I kind of misread it...and opened the whole range, heh
<usser> phixnay: yep
<phixnay> nice
<alex_mayorga> vox754, its pinging now
<neztiti> can some one help me please?
<phixnay> what chu want/
<cara> *seen
<GrueTamer> neztiti: sure
<alex_mayorga> what packages shall I grab for a geForce go 440?
<GrueTamer> cara: i havent seen it before
<Elda> I could try but what is your problem? o,o
<neztiti> thanx man
<spine55> xipietotec, yeah that sounded excessive
<KuruOujou> can anyone help me?
<phixnay> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neztiti> i have em8300 decoder card and with feisty have problem with it
<cara> GrueTamer: have any idea what it means?
<xipietotec> changed it to 55000-55756
<neztiti> FATAL: Module bt865 not found.
<n2diy> ! ask | KuruOujou
<ubotu> KuruOujou: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phixnay> sorry, just had to point it out : )
<KuruOujou> I already asked it, several times, but no one has answered.
<KuruOujou> I can't get my USB devices to work.
<KuruOujou> I'm running feisty
<thefeti> hi
<n2diy> KuruOujou: If nobody knows the answer, you won't get one.
<seamus7> Hi... I just installed some new Gnome themes and now when i login I get a ~/.xsession-errors file message before i get automaticall kicked back to the login screen ... any ideas what's going on???
<pants> Cronos offered the Steeds of Time to the sisters in a futile attempt to change his fate
<spine55> xipietotec, that sounds better I haven't used Azureus in a while let me know if it works
<thoreauputic> KuruOujou: perhaps the trouble is that the question is too general and gives no clues as to what is actually happening
<phixnay> kuruOujou: if no one knows, try asking in ##linux, or worst comes to worst report a bug
<neonimr> orbin:man ,it looks like it is working
<carrasco> KuruOujou, did you mount your USB device?
<KuruOujou> I don't know either. I boot up the computer, everything works for about 10-15 minutes, and then they all just stop. No warning, everything quits.
<neztiti> does some one have dxr3 card???
<KuruOujou> Yeah, everythings mounted.
<KuruOujou> at least, it is until it stops
<catbooted> why isn't there a cross-platform binary executable file format yet?
<Nrbelex> Hi, in the past I used bcm43xx-fwcutter to get my wireless cad working, after a reinstall, Ubuntu tells me the package doesn't exist. Does anybody know what I should do?
<vox754> KuruOujou, well, don't say "can anyone help me?"  it gets annoying and confuses people. Just prepare your problem and type it every 10 minutes or so.
<KuruOujou> ...sorry...
<G4yNaggerls> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxe> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerps> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerpk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergz> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggersd> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerkw> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerrk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggergg:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervr:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerpk:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerpk GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggersd:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggersd GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerrk:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxe:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerxe GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerls:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerls GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggergg GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggeraa> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervh:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervi> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervi:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggervi GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggerhf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerhf:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerhf GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggervt> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervt:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggervt GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggerow> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggergz:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggergz GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerkw:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerkw GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerxr:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerxr GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerps:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerps GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervr GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerrk GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggeraa:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggeraa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggertu:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggertu GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerow:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerow GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervh GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggertf:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggertf GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggeren> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxy> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervu:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggervu GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggerxy:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerxy GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggeren:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggeren GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggerrk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxe> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerpk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerls> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggeraa> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerps> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergz> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggersd> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervi> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerhf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervt> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerkw> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerow> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggeren> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxy> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerbz> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerbz:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<usser> catbooted: there is its called PE, portable executable, but thats just windows language
* G4yNaggerbz GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggervr:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerrk:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggergg:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggeraa:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerls:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggertu:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxe:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggertf:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervh:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerps:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerpk:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggergz:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggersd:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggeren:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervi:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerhf:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervt:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerkw:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxy:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervu:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerow:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxr:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggeraa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerls GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggertu GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerxe GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggertf GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervh GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerps GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerpk GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggergz GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggersd GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggeren GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggerbz> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggervr GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervi GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerhf GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervt GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerkw GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerxy GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervu GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerrk GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerow GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerxr GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggergg GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggeraa> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerls> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxe> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerps> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerpk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergz> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggersd> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggeren> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerbz:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervi> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerhf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervt> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerkw> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxy> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerrk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerow> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<usser> wow
-G4yNaggeraa:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerls:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggertu:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxe:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggertf:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervh:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerps:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerpk:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggergz:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggersd:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggeren:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
* G4yNaggerbz GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
-G4yNaggervr:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervi:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerhf:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervt:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerkw:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxy:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggervu:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerrk:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerow:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggerxr:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
-G4yNaggergg:#ubuntu- GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<cara> wtf
* G4yNaggeraa GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerls GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggertu GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerxe GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggertf GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervh GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerps GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerpk GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggergz GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggersd GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggeren GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervr GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervi GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerhf GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervt GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerkw GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerxy GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggervu GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerrk GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerow GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggerxr GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
* G4yNaggergg GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA 
<G4yNaggeraa> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerls> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxe> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggertf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervh> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerps> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerpk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergz> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggersd> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggeren> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<rsk> right
<G4yNaggervr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervi> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerhf> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervt> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerkw> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxy> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggervu> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerrk> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerow> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggerxr> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<G4yNaggergg> GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA GNAA
<rsk> :>
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr-m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m+rR]  by nalioth
<Elda> ?
<Nrbelex> >	Hi, in the past I used bcm43xx-fwcutter to get my wireless card working, after a reinstall, Ubuntu tells me the package doesn't exist. Does anybody know what I should do?
<hurt> owned.
<cenuij> wikipedia.org/gnaa
<cara> wtf?
<spine55> someone got banned
<hurt> hopefully that guys glined
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | Nrbelex
<ubotu> Nrbelex: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/shooterboy]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<hurt> go get em
<topher_kris> Hey, whats the best way to mount media shares in fstab.. Whats the best protocol
<Schalken> topher_kris: media shares?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, ive got mp3 support in totem and xmms, but for some reason i dont have support in amarok... does anyone know what i need to do to get it?
<topher_kris> just shares on another box.
<xipietotec> spine55, no, the utorrent port checker is still saying port 55756 is not open http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=55756
<BBB> so... I'm having the dreaded I-have-an-ATI-card-and-X-won't-start bug (I think), i.e. I start my system after an update to feisty, and it gets stuck with a message that it started /etc/rc.local in the console, with no login in a console possible and no X starting... I've tried the usual (aticonfig --initial and such) and it doesn't make any difference... how can I make a console appear so I can log in?
<__mikem> HOLLY CRAP!
<__mikem> What happened
<Elda> Definately NSFW but this is gnaa http://www.gnaa.us/
<topher_kris> NFS, or SMB.. that is the question.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.156.173.192]  by nalioth
<Elda> click at your own risk :>
<Schalken> topher_kris: well i use places>connect to server
<fluid> wow...that was um...creative?
<topher_kris> Schalken, what protcol does that use?
<__mikem> nalioth wouldn't a k-line be better?
<Schalken> topher_kris: whatever protocol you tell it to use.
<nalioth> __mikem: wouldn't #ubuntu-offtopic be better?
<thoreauputic> Wiseguy: try installing libxine-extracodecs
<__mikem> okay then
<Schalken> topher_kris: smb, ftp, nfs...
<topher_kris> oh, wow.  Is there a way to store that in your session info or something
<topher_kris> i just want to make sure that when it boots, it connects.
<snowman> BBB: try hitting CTRL+ALT+F1
* cara wonders what a nigger is?
<thefeti> oldimi
<topher_kris> what the hell is going on here.
<spine55> xipietotec,  sorry can't page up anymore what port range did you say you opened
<snowman> BBB: that should get you back to a text console.
<Elda> Was a gnaa spam/grief attempt >
<Elda> :>
<BBB> snowman: same thing, no console, no login... just the start-up message, last one being that it loaded /etc/rc.local
<BBB> I can't log in or start commands :(
<Schalken> topher_kris: it doesnt connect on boot. it just gives you an icon on your desktop and in your nautilus bookmarks.
<xipietotec> spine55, ....check your PM's? I was unregistered before, I'm now +e and I just pm'd you
<BBB> switching to F2-F6 just gives me a completely blank screen
<Schalken> topher_kris: actually, maybe it does... (hance "connect to server" :P )
<BBB> it's like the VTs didn't actually start (?)
<thefeti> lan beni dinleyin
<snowman> BBB: ok, that's more than just an ATI vs. X bug
<thefeti> ben osel nasil konusacam
<topher_kris> yah, i'm kinda old school linux, so i was just thinking of doing it in fstab ..
<topher_kris> but i really dont need to it connect unless i'm in X
<BBB> snowman: so what happens in between the startup sequence starting /etc/rc.local and X/VTs starting?
<BBB> I must admit I'm not 100% familiar with startup...
<Elda> Meh, closed the wrong thing >.<
<topher_kris> so if there is a way to set it up in my session, that'd work.  I guess i could just create an .xsession script, or whatever its called now
<snowman> BBB: that I can't say :\
<cara> crap like that ticks me off
<Elda> oh the whole spam thingy?
<snowman> BBB: can you login via vnc or ssh from another machine?
<Schalken> topher_kris: thats too hacky. theres an interface.
<cara> I was just wondering if anyone knew what this error meant http://rafb.net/p/vI8X2U76.html
<cara> Elda: the spam and the website
<snowman> if so, have you made any changes to xorg.conf and can you rollback?
<Schalken> topher_kris: try the "connect to server..." and if it only "connects" when you open it up, then look at the ubuntu guide about mounting shares.
<Elda> I dont understand the point of that web page
<topher_kris> Schalken, i cut my teeth on slackware -- but realized how awesome ubuntu is
* cara cut her teeth on deadrat
<topher_kris> its just smb_mounting and stuff.
<BBB> snowmade: I can mount the partition from a liveCD... I've used a default xorg.conf as in dpkg-reconfigure + aticonfig --initial
<BBB> I don't really have another machine that I could ssh from...
<snowman> snowmade?
<BBB> sorry :)
<topher_kris> Also, who the hell broke the nvidia drivers :( damn nvidia
<BBB> I type too fast
<cara> lol
<BBB> or anyway :)
<snowman> BBB: what ati card do you have?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<BBB> it's whatever is in the macbook pro 15"
<cara> what's R?
<topher_kris> in Edgy, my 32mb card worked flawlessly with Beryl.  But when i fresh installed feisty -- i'm getting black screens like its running out of video memory
<persept> i wish ubuntu would support airport express cards, I can't get it to work
<topher_kris> i'm actually of thinking of going back to edgy and getting the older driver.
<phixnay> kuruOujou: you might get more information by running "tail -f /var/log/syslog" when you start up your computer
<snowman> dumb question.
<snowman> what's beryl?
<Wiseguy> thoreauputic, ok cool that seemed to fix it... do you know how i can get all 4 of my speakers to play rather than just the 2 fronts?
<vox754> cara, that's enough, let it go. Stick to ubuntu.
* BBB goes find another laptop for ssh
<cara> what?
<thoreauputic> Wiseguy: no, sorry :) I have only 2 speakers here
<n2diy> ! beryl | snowman
<ubotu> snowman: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Wiseguy> i actually figured it out, thanks though ;)
<snowman> neat.  doubt it'd run on this thing.
<persept> anyone here gotten AIRPORT EXPRESS to work?
<cara> brb
<topher_kris> also, back when i used it on 6.10, i had to install a new xserver, but now it runs on the normal xserver.
<Pelo> snowman,  beryl is a windows manager with effects like swooshing windows  menu animations and all that candy that will rot your teeth
<topher_kris> i'd figure that the new way of doing it would speed stuff up.
<topher_kris> but its not, its lagging it down.
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | persept
<ubotu> persept: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<snowman> Pelo: yeah.  and this machine being an ati rage mobility 8Mb, I doubt it'd do it.
<thoreauputic> persept: I assume you meant "Airport Extreme"
<cara> b
<persept> ubotu: i installed the drivers using the cutter
<vox754> !bot | persept
<ubotu> persept: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<persept> thoreauputic: yes
<snowman> persept: ubotu is a bot.
<persept> i realized that when it said it was a bot
<Pelo> snowman,  I woudlnT, expedt it, but you might be able to run the compiz effects that are built in fiesty,  menu > sys > prefs > desktop effects
<cara> vox754: what do you mean by your comment, "cara, that's enough, let it go. Stick to ubuntu."
<snowman> Pelo: nope.  "desktop effects could not be enabled."
<vox754> cara, well you seemed very impressed by the spammers, so forget about it
<cara> vox754: um I actually asked a question before that (I only made one comment on the spammer)
<Pelo> snowman,  you're not missing much
<snowman> Pelo: noted.
<arrow> Do I need to install a program to unrar?
<Adsims2001>   sudo apt-get install unrar
<arrow> thx
<nalioth> vox cara #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cara> my question was: does anyone know what this error meant http://rafb.net/p/vI8X2U76.html
<Adsims2001> then at a terminal, unrar e whatever.rar
<cara> wtf?!
<Pelo> snowman,  if you realy want to know,  do a search on youtube for beryl or compiz
<cara> I'm asking a real question, I'm not going off topic
<snowman> Pelo: nah, I'll just try it on my other machine later.
<cara> is anyone even paying attention to what I'm saying?
<Advant-> I accidently removed the panel at the bottom of the screen, how do I add it back ?
<cara> (or typing rather)
<r2d4> I am looking for an app that indexes the filenames from removable storage devices so that I know which one to get. Any suggestions?
<bullgard4> How does Ubuntu determine the 'last full capacity=3937 mAh' of my battery?
<thoreauputic> cara: patience :)
<Pelo> Advant-,  right click on the top one and add a new pannel , then move it to whrer you want it and add the stuff you need to it
<cara> thoreauputic: I just got two people telling me I was offtopic LOL that's why I'm like, WTF?
<nalioth> cara: means your code doesn't have a carriage return or 'end of line' where the compiler expects there to be one
<Flannel> cara: this is for ubuntu related help, not C++ help.  That's why it's considered somewhat offtopic.
<Advant-> Pelo:  ah thanks wasn't clicking in a blank spot  on it
<cara> hmm this says its a GCC bug
<cara> Flannel: the only reason why I asked in here is because it says to file a bug report with ubuntu
<Flannel> cara: oh?  What did?  Since, the pastebin you gave doesn't mention anything about that.
<thoreauputic> cara: have you searched for bugs on launchpad?
<cara> launchpad?
<cara> what's that?
* cara is very new to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<thinkl> I recently got my computer repaired at a local shop -- they ended up giving me a new motherboard & processor & just about everything. When I tried to run my ubuntu from the harddrive, it respawned new processes like mad and couldn't start a graphical interface -- sometimes I got messages about the klog respawning, other times other processes. I thought I'd just reinstall but the install CD can't get started either -- it bo
<cara> here's the full thingy http://rafb.net/p/QejYoc92.html
<Flannel> thinkl: "either -- it bo" is all we got
<thinkl> - it boots much of the way up but then respawns processes like mad until I kill it and reboot. Any idea what the underlying problem could be?
<thoreauputic> cara: did you look for file:///usr/share/doc/gcc-4.1/README.Bugs  as the message says?
<Ursinha> hi all
<Pelo> thinkl,  you didn'T get downgraded from 64 bit to x86  did you ?
<cara> lol thoreauputic that tells you how to file a bug report
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Pelo> cara,  you can also search the db for exixting bugs
<thinkl> Pelo: No, but it is a 64bit processor. I previously had 32bit ubuntu on it so flash would work etc. -- that's what I'm trying to install now.
<thoreauputic> cara: right - for ubuntu, bug reports go to launchpad, as the ubotu factoid told you
<jshriver> hi
<persept> i use bcm43xx-fwcutter but my airport still doesn't work
<Pelo> thinkl,  consider they mght have borked the rebuild plugged something inthe wrong place, It's not unknonw
<jshriver> what modules do you need to load to use a Palm with Linux?
<nayoooo> hi there
<jshriver> it been yeras since I tried using a palm with linux
<jshriver> and just bought a new one
<cara> thoreauputic: actually it said nothing about launchpad but ok I'm going to check with the devs of the thing I'm compiling
<Elda> afk, time to do other stuff :>
<thinkl> Pelo -- yeah, seems likely. I just figured most ways of borking would result in a totally non-working system. This system is oddly half-working.
<nayoooo> may i ask you a question?
<jshriver> sure
<Pelo> jshriver,search synaptic for pilot
<thoreauputic> cara: the file says nothinmg about launchpad - the ubotu factoid I triggered a while ago told you about launchpad
<persept> i use bcm43xx-fwcutter but my airport still doesn't work, can anyone help me?
<moDumass> gday all, i have what is probably concidered quite a noob question, a windows question if you may,,, ok, i want to access the itunes store, but no itunes installed, found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79231
<bomber991> Hey everyone, I need some help getting the sony eyetoy webcam to work in ubuntu, anyone want to help me?
<kazol> When I run "sudo sensors-detect" it freezes on "National Semiconductor LM82/83" after scanning adress 0x18. How do I prevent it from scanning this sensor?
<cara> thoreauputic: I'm looking at launchpad ...thank you
<jshriver> Pelo: I have pilot-xfer, jpilot and just about anything I could find from apt-cache search palm or pilot
<jshriver> but I dont think I have any of the USB modules installed for it..
<kazol> When I run "sudo sensors-detect" it freezes on "National Semiconductor LM82/83" after scanning adress 0x18. How do I prevent it from scanning this sensor?
<Pelo> kazol,  I think there is another set of sensors aps for that chipset , search for sensor in synaptic, I think I saw something earlier
<ironfroggy> For some reason, I suddenly have no mouse device in /dev/input
<ironfroggy> what could cause that?
<Pelo> jshriver,  those are installed automaticaly
<jshriver> but I dont think modprobe is loading them..
<thoreauputic> persept: http://debian.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/  <-- firmware debs
<ironfroggy> can my xorg.conf mess that up? wouldnt make sense, but i havent changed anything else.
<kazol> Pelo: so I should search for "sensors"?-problem is it keeps freezing on that one. Do you know why it does that?
<persept> thoreauputic: i did that
<persept> thoreauputic: but it won't connect to any networks
<thinkl> Pelo: Guess I'm stuck bringing the machine back to them again tomorrow. It's a bummer because of course they don't do linux -- their original job was just to get me back to a working BIOS screen (my machine was getting to that point) which they've done. But this seems like it must be a hardware issue.
<jshriver> I just did a tail -f /var/logs/messages guess it is finding the palm
<thoreauputic> persept: which bcm chip do you have? Mine is 4306 and works fine
<jshriver> how do you use palm-xfer to a USB devices?
<persept> ummm i don't know, i have an ibook
<Pelo> kazol,  I think the module you are using does not work whit your chipset,  I think I say another app with lm83/82 in the desctiption ,  that is why I suggest you search for sensor in synaptic and check the descritopns of the apps that come up
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone help me... I need to give cdrecord permanent root permissions but I don't know how
<persept> ibook g4
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<thoreauputic> persept: so do I ( G4)
<persept> thoreauputic: and it works perfectly?
<moDumass> does it matter where i dload it too>?
<SnoopyTwo> Hi All
<berent> i have two devices /dev/hda4 /dev/sda1 one containing edgy and one feisty . In menu.lst edgy has root (hd0,0) feisty has root (hd0,3).When I boot even if I boot feisty edgy boots up. why?
<thoreauputic> persept: I have it working with wpa personal on my local LAN, yes
<Pelo> Lord_Maynoth_42,  change yor user priviledges to give you the right to use cd record
<persept> thoreauputic: does that site have a ppc binary or is it an x86
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Pelo, Where do I do that at?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sorry
<Lord_Maynoth_42> n00b
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ima n00b
<Schalken> how come when i try to install subversion, it says it cannot be authenticated, even though it came from ubuntu repo?
<thoreauputic> persept: it doesn't matter :) It's frimware/microcode
<persept> thoreauputic: so all i need to do is to install the thing on that site and restart?
<Pelo> Lord_Maynoth_42,   menu > system > admin > users
<thoreauputic> *firmware
<SnoopyTwo> Can someone point me in the right direction on using vncserver ?
<kazol> Pelo: how about mbmon? I still don't completely understand why it freezes-does it mean my computer has that sensor (that's unsupported)?
<bruenig> Schalken, your gpg key probably got messed up somehow, it is not something to worry about though
<SnoopyTwo> I get Connect reset by peer (104) ??
<thoreauputic> persept: basically yes - you might try  sudo modprobe bcm43xx to see if it complains, otherwise it should work
<cara> hmm didn't find anything
<lindsey5252> hey guys im trying to mount -o loop an iso to the /media/cdrom  and my loki installer isn't reading it as a cd, any ideas? im using loki installer for call of duty game
<Pelo> kazol,  I don'T actualy know,  I was just suggestion a possible solution
<kazol> Pelo: thanks, I'll try it.
<cara> persept: I had to use ndiswrapper to get the bcm43xx to work
<Pie-rate> is there any way to easily switch to x86_64 from x86?
<topher_kris> i wonder what percentage of ubuntu users are completely new to linux
<cara> the native driver didn't work
<topher_kris> Pie-rate, what?
* bruenig bets 40%
<Pelo> topher_kris,  from this channel  I would say 97%
<thoreauputic> topher_kris: quite a few lately judging by questions here
<persept> thoreauputic: i'll try again then, because i did before, and it never would connect, it would just be trying to connect for minutes on end.  i got it to connect to an open netwerk 2 out of the 30 times i tried, but never on a closed one, but as i said, i guess i'll try it again from that site
<jshriver> hrm ok when I press the hotsync button messages shows the device as ttyUSB0
<berent> i have two devices /dev/sda1 and  /dev/sda4 one containing edgy and one feisty . In menu.lst edgy has root (hd0,0) feisty has root (hd0,3).When I boot even if I boot feisty edgy boots up. why?
<bruenig> well from this channel, it is considerably higher
<lindsey5252> hey guys im trying to mount -o loop an iso to the /media/cdrom  and my loki installer isn't reading it as a cd, any ideas? im using loki installer for call of duty game
<topher_kris> I've noticed this. Its brutal
<berent> i have two devices /dev/sda1 and  /dev/sda4 one containing edgy and one feisty . In menu.lst edgy has root (hd0,0) feisty has root (hd0,3).When I boot even if I boot feisty edgy boots up. why?
<Pie-rate> topher_kris: i have an AMD64 CPU, can i switch from the x86 version of ubuntu to the x86_64 server without reinstalling from the cd?
<thoreauputic> persept: you are using network-manager and nm-applet, right?
<xtknight> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bruenig> !repeat | hey lindsey5252
<ubotu> hey lindsey5252: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lord_Maynoth_42> Pelo, how do I add that option everything is already checked but I don't see anything about cdrecord
<Pie-rate> topher_kris: err, not server, x86_64 desktop
<cobbercash> hey i was just wondering something, i just downloaded unbuntu and everything seems squished, specially when you look at pictures...any suggestions?
<persept> thoreauputic: um yeah, the thing that comes with dapper
<lindsey5252> bruenig: nobody knows my answer then huh?
<Pelo> Lord_Maynoth_42,  it wouldnT,be about cdrecord specificaly, but if everyhing is installe dthat isnT' it
<The-Loko> Ok Ok, i'd registered my nick 
<moDumass> has anyone ever used sharpmusique?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh
<cobbercash> anyone?
<bruenig> lindsey5252, appears that way, at the very least rapid repetition is not called for
<thoreauputic> persept: make sure you *only* have the loopback interface configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> Lord_Maynoth_42, maybe it'.s an edit you need in the fstab for automouting our cdrom drive ,
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a command line way to make cdrecord root by defualt
<lindsey5252> bruenig: yeah i don't usually repeat, just in this channel i noticed a lot of users
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it burns ok
<lindsey5252> bruenig: and someone could easily miss it
<berent> i have two devices /dev/sda1 and  /dev/sda4 one containing edgy and one feisty . In menu.lst edgy has root (hd0,0) feisty has root (hd0,3).When I boot even if I boot feisty edgy boots up. why?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it just complains
<berent> i have two devices /dev/sda1 and  /dev/sda4 one containing edgy and one feisty . In menu.lst edgy has root (hd0,0) feisty has root (hd0,3).When I boot even if I boot feisty edgy boots up. why?
<thoreauputic> persept: let n-m configure everyhting else
<berent> i have two devices /dev/sda1 and  /dev/sda4 one containing edgy and one feisty . In menu.lst edgy has root (hd0,0) feisty has root (hd0,3).When I boot even if I boot feisty edgy boots up. why?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and says it cdrecord needs root priviledges
<lindsey5252> bruenig: look at berent
<lindsey5252> bruenig: that's too much
<bruenig> lindsey5252, the "lot of users" is precisely why you don't want to repeat because you flood the channel which is what makes it hard to read in the first place
<SnoopyTwo> Deactivating service Xvnc due to excessive incoming connections.  <-----   Anyone recognize this condition?
<cobbercash> hey guys it's BloodyTux
<Pelo> berent, you are not being ignored , we just donT' know how to fix your problem,  just try commenting out the edgy lines
<Zambezi> Anybody installed gnomefreak's build of Thunderbird 2?
<spx2> lindsey5252: hi
<thoreauputic> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<n2diy> Lord_Maynoth_42: check out the man page for chmod.
<lindsey5252> bruenig: i just repeated after two minutes, i wouldn't consider it flooding
<persept> thoreauputic: ok, i'll reinstall ubuntu tonight, i uninstalled it a while ago when i couldn't get the wireless to work
<lindsey5252> spx2: hi
<bruenig> lindsey5252, oh I wasn't checking time, I just saw them both on my screen at the same time
<lindsey5252> bruenig: you must have your window enlarged :P
<cara> persept: I'm using the bcm43xx now
<thoreauputic> persept: why reinstall? You won't learn anything that way
<cara> on edgy
<Ursinha> hi all
<spx2> lindsey5252: its like 5 in the morning and im gonna take a bath can you believe this ./
<Ursinha> i'm trying to install ubuntu via network, and i'm getting a bad signature problem
<persept> thoreauputic: its not installed at all right now
<thinkl> Booting with a 6.06 install 64bit disk, I get repeated "init: Caught segmentation fault, core dumped" messages streaming down the terminal... yowzers.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a command to tell where program is located
<thoreauputic> persept: ah :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it which?
<lindsey5252> spx2: so?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> which cdrecord
<kazol> When I run mbmon I get "No Hardware Monitor found!!"
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<crimsun> Ursinha: we can't guess your error if you don't tell us.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> aha!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> that was it
<n2diy> Lord_Maynoth_42: locate
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<lindsey5252> spx2: do you know how to mount -o loop a device because system can't read my iso file once i mount it
<moDumass> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Ursinha> already did it, crimsun
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth_42: please don't just spam the channel with irrelevant lines :)
<Ursinha> crimsun, the message iso
<Ursinha> is
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c sry
<Ursinha> "debootstrap: BAD signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <gftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<lindsey5252> bruenig: the mount point for cdrom is /media/cdrom right?
<Ursinha> crimsun,
<lindsey5252> bruenig: or is it /mnt/cdrom
<moDumass> does anyone have any ideas how to dload content from an itunes sanctioned site?
<Ursinha> crimsun, this is the problem
<moDumass> http://www.hectorpro.com/
<fiery_cleric> hi i cant get to http://ubuntubackports.org/ , is it not up?
<bruenig> lindsey5252, not sure on feisty, in edgy it was /media/cdrom, but if you are mounting from iso, you can put it wherever you want
<lindsey5252> bruenig: yeah this installer searches for a disc, that's why i need to know where it is by default. hmm
<lindsey5252> bruenig: i guess /media/cdrom didn't work and neither did /mnt/cdrom :/
<neonimr> !player
<cobbercash> can anyone help me??? anyone??/
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<neonimr> !players
<n2diy> Lord_Maynoth_42: Linux is complex, because most of it is actually simple. ;)
<fiery_cleric> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bruenig> lindsey5252, actually I am thinking that /dev/cdrom is a symlink to /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/cdrom1 or something like that
<lindsey5252> bruenig: can i do a mount -o loop on a /dev/cdrom ?
<bruenig> lindsey5252, you probably need to tell wine where it is, maybe winecfg has that option
<lindsey5252> bruenig: hmm
<bruenig> lindsey5252, I meant /media in all of those not /dev
<lindsey5252> i see
<lindsey5252> thanks
<the_sultan> when i click system->admin->networking a get the error 'the config could ot be loaded' you are not allowed to acess the system configuration
<wehttamb> hi
<freakabcd> hi all
<the_sultan> does anybody know what that may be
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: is your user in the "admin" group ?
<freakabcd> ever since I upgraded from Edgy -> Feisty, I have this problem of unmounting usb drives!
<grave> Hi is it possible to shut down after done upgrading ubuntu?
<persept> how do i install beryl? do i just install it from the repos? if i want to use it with kde, do i just tell it to use the beryl window manager?
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: sounds like you created a user without sudo rights
<grave> Or commmand to shutdown at a certain time?
<freakabcd> everytime i right click and select Eject, it unmounts, remounts immediately and says unable to unmount!
<ironfroggy> What package is responsible for configuring mice?
<freakabcd> my brother has the exact same problem after upgrading to feisty
<thoreauputic> persept: beryl is in the fesity repos, yes - about KDE I don't know
<Brade1> hows 7.04 going?
<the_sultan> thoreaputic, hmm prob how can i creat a user with sudo rights ?
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: add the user to "admin"   - sudo adduser <username> admin
<grave> is there a commmand to shutdown at a certain time?
<grave> or is it possible to shut down after done upgrading ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: you need root or sudo to do that, of course
<the_sultan> im root in console, and it just says dave is alreadya member of admin
<the_sultan> and i havent created any other accounts on this computer
<n2diy> grave: yes check the man pages for "cron" and "at"
<ironfroggy> Neither my /dev/psaux or /dev/input/mice devices are receiving mouse events
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: you can't run GUI apps as root in your user session
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: the display belongs to the logged in user
<rever75> Hi I am trying to set-up lirc However when I go to test it with irw I get connection refused. I have lirc started
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: I'm not clear on what you are actually doing here
<the_sultan> all i want to do is setup up my network on the ubuntu box but i cant because i get that error
<rever75> ps aux gives me this .....rever    17080  0.0  0.0   2880   748 pts/0    R+   22:29   0:00 grep lircd
<the_sultan> even when i sudo network-admin i get the error
<justinellison> all: where do I go to see if someone if working on making an Ubuntu package for a certain product?
<rukuartic> justinellison: Are you sure its not already in the repos? Just curious. I can teach you to install it yourself...
<rukuartic> justinellison: By the way I can't answer your question :(
<n2diy> justinellison: google on Ubuntu and the package name?
<justinellison> I'm pretty sure...its called wgetpro
<bobbyz> Hi, I've switched over to the new feisty, and I'm really liking networkmanager, but it is creating two default routes for me (default via 10.12.63.1 dev ath0  and  default dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000).  The ath0 one is correct, but why is the eth0 one there when my eth0 interface isn't plugged-in at all?  Most everything works fine, but the two default routes confuses the heck out of openswan
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: as the first user ( sudo rights user) Go to System - Admin - Network - but network manager normally sets the network in feisty anyway - what are you wanting to do?
<rukuartic> justinellison: Whats wrong with wget? :(
<justinellison> rukuartic:  it doesn't handle the mms protocol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> UMM what do you do if the bug report tool crashes??  LOL
<thoreauputic> justinellison: install mimms
<remu> hey guys, i had my wireless working and everything, then i restarted the computer to try and get something else to work, however, after wards, my wireless just dissappeared, when i go ndiswrapper -l, it shows it, but iwconfig, and ifconfig, and iwlist all show nothing
<rukuartic> justinellison: Are the sources available online?
<thoreauputic> !info mimms
<ubotu> mimms: MMS (e.g. mms://) stream downloader. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (feisty), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<justinellison> yes
<justinellison> rukuartic:  they are available a wgetpro.sourceforge.net
<rukuartic> justinellison: Check out what thoreauputic just said, that might work better. But if you want to compile it yourself I'll help you out
<the_sultan> thoreuputic: im running edgy as fiesty wasnt working for me and i dont have a wireless icon in the top right and i get that error when i click on system, admin, (deviceman or networking or useres and groups)
<thoreauputic> justinellison: also mplayer has a -dumpstream flag and it can handle mms streams
<justinellison> rukuartic:  it was very easy to compile; there apparently aren't very many dependencies
<rukuartic> justinellison: Are you comfortable with a command line?
<moDumass> grr, how wopuld i open a podcast from the itunes store, i cant get there...
<justinellison> rukuartic:  I actually prefer the command line...its easier to get things done
<Nrbelex> thoreauputic or anyone, what happned to the bcm43xx-fwcutter package???
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  thanks for the recommendation...I'll check it out
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: the only reason i can think of whay you would see such an error is if your user is not a sudoer
<remu> so, anyone know how i can make it appear again
<Roflstomper> wow, Xchat is wierd
<rukuartic> justinellison: wonderful :) you're gonna need two packages, get them if you don't have them already. "build-essential" and "checkinstall"
<rukuartic> Roflstomper: I know, I like irssi better.
<deepsa> Roflstomper: use pidgin
<thoreauputic> Nrbelex: it's there
<fiery_cleric> how can find out what version of gcc a kernel image was compiled with?
<thoreauputic> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<rukuartic> fiery_cleric: Now that is a good question!
<the_sultan> thoreaputic: i can sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change it so my user must have sudo rights
<justinellison> rukuartic:  I just noticed a disclaimer on their site that says "Please be aware that this software potentially infringes on Microsoft's intellectual property rights"...maybe that's why it isn't in the repos
<rukuartic> justinellison: Quite possibly :P
<solo> what's the best PCMCIA wireless card to get for me ubuntu laptop?
<solo> *my
<moDumass> how would i open the link on this page http://www.hectorpro.com/
<Nrbelex> thoreauputic, haha, had to refresh my repositories - cheers
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: xorg has *nothing* to do with sudo rights
<fiery_cleric> anyone? .... maybe look at the build deps for the package ...
<WhoNeedszz1> ...
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: check out the "visudo" command
<rukuartic> fiery_cleric: Maybe check #ubuntu-dev... I'm not sure if they answer questions though.
<angel_ubuntu> #fcld
<fiery_cleric> rukuartic: thanks ill might ask
<rukuartic> fiery_cleric: let me know when you find the answer, I'm actually curious!
<the_sultan> thoreauputic: dont you need root rights to edit that config file tho ?
<rukuartic> the_sultan: If you need to log in as root and you can't remember your password, try booting into recovery mode.
<CyberCod> fiery_cleric: what was the question? I jumped in right after you asked
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: yes - if you can't access it, you will have to reboot in recovery mode and add your user
<thoreauputic> the_sultan: I have no idea how you managed to get into this mess, frankly
<fiery_cleric> CyberCod: how can i find out what version of gcc a kernel image was compiled with?
<CyberCod> ah
<CyberCod> ok
<justinellison> the_sultan:  you can add "so" to the boot line in Grub to force single user mode
<the_sultan> thoreaputic: all i did was install it :p
<CyberCod> now I'm clueless like everyone else, i don't feel so excluded :)
<rukuartic> justinellison: didja get the packages I told you about?
<justinellison> rukuartic:  yes, thanks
<thoreauputic> justinellison: no need - recovery mode gives root prompt by default
<rukuartic> ok do you have the source files yet?
<rukuartic> justinellison: more importantly, do you already know how to do this?
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  how do you get to "recovery mode"
<rukuartic> justinellison: its in the grub boot menu
<thoreauputic> justinellison: hit <esc> on boot, select recovery mode from the grub menu
<xtknight> how do i configure a multithreaded kpkg (kernel pkg) make?  (i.e. at -j3 to the default command line)
<Tormentor> Greetings
<Tom47> feisty is not recognising the mouse wheel in a usb wirelss mouse .... is there a fix?
<rukuartic> Tormentor: Hallo :)
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  thanks,  I've never actually tried that...isn't that a little unsecure to have that option available to easily
<Tormentor> Does OpenOffice have any program similar to MS Frontpage AKA Expression Web?
<the_sultan> barg the whole thing is balls i dont know whats going on
<usser> justinellison: yep thats unsecure
<ferret_05671> How do I set up lm_sensors on a Gigabyte 965P-DS3?
<thoreauputic> justinellison: well, anyone with physical access to the machine can boot single user anyway
<rukuartic> Physical access to any computer lets security go out the window. :P it doesn't really matter, just makes it easier for you to get back in.
<usser> justinellison: but in a big world theres a password on grub too
<rukuartic> BIOS passwords help too
<rukuartic> fully encrypted hard drives
<ferret_05671> Hello?
<rukuartic> ferret_05671: Hey :)
<n2diy> justinellison: Physical security of the box is critical to the over all security picture.
<debaserx> hi
<ferret_05671> oh, good, I can speak on here
<Tom47> Tormentor bluefish?
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  that's true...it just seems a little obvious...I guess anyone who would know how to harm you computer anyways would already know how to boot into so manually
<meal3837> blender keeps crashing GNOME, any guesses why?
<debaser> "When they get their hands into the computer, we're in serious problems"
<Tormentor> Tom47: What is Bluefish?
<justinellison> usser:  what if you forget your grub password...is there any hope?
<rukuartic> meal3837: Try running blender from a terminal... it might throw errors into the terminal.
<thoreauputic> justinellison: or just boot a live CD and chroot into the install on disc
<Tom47> Tormentor: you might also consider Nvu and Qanta Plus
<debaser> Tormentor: it's an editor to create web pages
<imbecile> hey guys I accidently removed the wireless button from the panel .. i went to reinstall it and i cant find it.. how do i put it back :( ?
<Tom47> Tormentor: google it
<thoreauputic> justinellison: there are multiple ways, as always
<rukuartic> thoreauputic: How do you chroot?
<spx2> lindsey5252: just took a short bath heh :D
<meal3837> rukuartic, only problem is that i can't see that term after GNOME crashes
<usser> justinellison: live cd
<debaser> Tormentor: quanta is no longer maintained, don't use it
<thoreauputic> rukuartic: hmm... that is probably not something I can explain in one line on IRC :)
<usser> justinellison: theres always an option
<Tormentor> I just want the most basic one, easier to use (It's for someone I just brainwashed to turn to linux.
<rukuartic> thoreauputic: whats the concept of it
<meal3837> rukuartic, i can't even restart gnome . . . or use ctrl-alt-del to restart :(
<Schalken> dont brainwash people. thats not nice.
<rukuartic> meal3837: try ctrl+alt+backspace maybe? (it restarts XOrg)
<debaser> Tormentor: EMACS!
<debaser> Tormentor: or Quanta
<meal3837> rukuartic, that doesn't work
<rukuartic> meal3837: But if thats the case you mighta hit a really nasty bug... Might want to check around in #blender (if they have a channel)
<Tormentor> Thanks. :-)
<Tom47> Tormentor: for the sort of question you are asking see http://www.linuxeq.com/
<Tormentor> Tom47: Many thanks. :-)
<usser> rukuartic: chroot means change root, i.e change the root of your os, for instance u have debian installed somewhere on the other hdd u can chroot and use it
<Tormentor> Dabaser: Thank you too.
<thoreauputic> rukuartic:  man chroot :) You set a particular directory as a new / dir, etc - means you can run a system within a system, for example
<meal3837> rukuartic, i noticed that it (and games and movies) work better under metacity . . . but blender still crashes occasionally
<meal3837> good thing i'm not an animator :)
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  why do modern Linux versions even have the so option anyways?
<rukuartic> sounds dangerous O_o
<debaser> usser: teorically you can use it, practically, you can't many times
<thoreauputic> justinellison: I have no idea :) I'm just a user, not a dev
<rukuartic> Or maybe thats the old windows part of me telling me that... Does it help to have GDM shut off? What if it tries to accses a file that's just not there anymore?
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  thanks
<usser> debaser: i thought it was the idea, hm i only used it to recover
<thoreauputic> justinellison: but as I said, chroot can do pretty much the same thing
<jpiccolo> is it typical to have a bunch of /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL processes??
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: Yup :)
<jpiccolo> ok
<debaser> jpiccolo: yes
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: The way apache works is starting a bunch of processes so it can handle the requests.
<jpiccolo> ok, i guess i just need more ram
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: If it's too much of a resource hog, you could try something like lighttpd
<imbecile> hey guys I accidently removed the wireless button from the panel .. i went to reinstall it and i cant find it.. how do i put it back :( ?
<justinellison> thoreauputic:  that's true, but you'd at least need to have a liveCD handy
<thoreauputic> justinellison: all you need really is either a floppy ( tomsrootboot) or a live CD, yes
<n2diy> imbecile: right click on the panel, and select add/remove?
<synjet> hi, could anyone please suggest how to go about using a bin/cue (video) file in ubuntu? I was told that nero would burn it, but is it possible to use gnomebaker?
<rukuartic> imbecile: Try adding "nm-applet --sm-disable" in your Menu -> System -> Preferences -> Session
<jpiccolo> mysql is taking up 127 megs of ram when i only have 256 in the server
<Schalken> imbecile: what wireless button?
<imbecile> n2diy, the only thing similar is the network button
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: You could try hosting it on a different server...
<debaser> synjet: yes, gnomebaker works just fine
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: I have one server act as MySQL and another as Apache
<jpiccolo> its my own server sitting besides me
<n2diy> imbecile: click on a blank space in the panel.
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: Are you just hosting it for fun/learning experience?
<synjet> debaser: I checked the menus, but couldnt figure how to do that.. am I missing something?
<rukuartic> n2diy: It might be nm-applet he's talking about, not sure
<jpiccolo> well yeah and local mp3 streamer, torrentflux
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: Are you running a GUI on it?
<Chetwin> Does anyone have any idea as to why my computer locks up when playing music?  (banshee & rythmbox)
<Schalken> imbecile: yes, what rukuartic said, make sure Network Manager is checked in your session settings.
<jpiccolo> no
<jpiccolo> i have xfce if i need it
<n2diy> rukuartic: imbecile, yes and I'm running Dapper, so it may not apply to him at all?
<jpiccolo> but its not running
<Tuttleturtle> I started an update for fiesty and then had power pulled on me. I Decided I'd rather leave it without an update, is their a way to clean up the files which were being downloaded (hadn't started installing it when it was lost)
<rukuartic> n2diy: yes and no :P
<spx2> lindsey5252: u there ?
<rukuartic> jpiccolo: what are you hosting? can I see?
<jpiccolo> i will pm
* Chetwin is lost
<n2diy> rukuartic: we'll soon find out. :)
<spx2> how do i uninstall a certain package with apt ?
<spx2> ?
<spx2> ?
<synjet> !apt>spx2
<jpiccolo> oh pm is blocked
<debaser> synjet: I don't use that program, but if you don't like it try graveman
<debaser> synjet: but gnomebaker is able to handle CUE and BIN files, I'm sure of that
<jpiccolo> rukuartic, join jpiccolo
<synjet> debaser: oh ok, thanks.. I should do my HW better :)
<RubyforRails> hey how do i get java installed for firefox?
<rukuartic> synjet: Its ok ;p Thats what this channel's for
<Flannel> RubyforRails: Have you still not read that page?
<spx2> so synjet apt-get remove heh ...u culdv just sed so
<synjet> rubyforrails: synaptic has java for mozilla/FF I guess
<n2diy> RubyforRails: I don't know, but make sure you are backed up before you try. The last time I tried, it was a disaster.
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to purge the list of networks on networkmanager applet?
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: how many times do you need to be told to read the page and follow the instructions?
<synjet> spx2: yes, but ubotu gives more info (and accurate)
<Widespread> i read it
<Widespread> ok do i neet to edit my repository?
<spx2> synjet: thats the problem with the internet today , it gives too much information,be it accurate or not !
<Flannel> RubyforRails: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-7f353d2f3fb1a09aac09cf1caee565e897319306
<IgorSobreira> my sound card is not configured in Ubuntu 7.04....i can't play any sounds...any tip?
<rukuartic> IgorSobreira: There's something on the forums about the mother of all sound problems fixer guide :P
<Widespread> i have ubuntu 6.10 do i need to upgraDE TO MAKE JAVE WORK?
<rukuartic> Widespread: nope ;p
<synjet> widespread: nope
<Tuttleturtle> will their be any problems if I just ignore stuff which is installed from a broken upgrade attempt?
<Widespread> HOW DO U INSTALL JAVA?
<NickGarvey> !caps | Widespread
<ubotu> Widespread: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<NickGarvey> !java | Widespread
<ubotu> Widespread: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<neonimr> i t is me back again
<spx2> anybuddy here usin LASTFM ?
<neonimr> so it installed fine
<n2diy> Tuttleturtle: not by yelling loader!
<Widespread> how do i get the Multiverse repository?
<neonimr> now i need to bring up the ethernet interface but i cant
<rukuartic> !multiverse | Widespread
<Tom47> Widespread you get a good set of repositories and use synaptic
<ubotu> Widespread: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<thoreauputic> !repos | Widespread
<synjet> spx2: there is last.fm player for feisty, check synaptic
<rukuartic> neonimr: sudo ifup ethX
<Tuttleturtle> ok, thanks
<n2diy> *loader/louder
<neonimr> i tried
<neonimr> ifconfig shows only lo
<rukuartic> neonimr: try "ifconfig -a"
<armando-newbie> hi... someone can help me with ubuntu 7.04 install on usb with persistent mode?
<n2diy> neonimr: what does ifup eth0 tell you?
<rukuartic> Ubuntu, its the only spot where someone'll say "Hey how do I organize my folders in Nautilus?" and you'll have everyone go... "Uh... ...you can't use mv and cp?"
<imbecile> what is the name of the program that displays different wireless access points in the panel?
<WaxyFresh> /join#firefox
<rukuartic> imbecile: nw-applet I think
<spx2> synjet: problem is  both a hacked version and the one i got from official site  give me "no sound card" , but the fact is that i have a sound card and its workin good with some mp3s...so what could i do ?
<rukuartic> imbecile: sorry nm-applet
<jpsamara> Is there a ubuntu developer online? Why on ubuntu open office doesn't have menu icons for all components such as oomath ?
<RubyforRails> syour instructions or outdated and DO not work!
<neonimr> n2diy bind socket to interface:no such device
<neonimr> failed to bring up eth0
<RubyforRails> i have been trying for hours
<imbecile> rukuartic,  nope thats not it :(
<rukuartic> neonimr: whats "ifconfig -a" show?
<rukuartic> imbecile: it is for me... try alt+f2 and type "nm-applet"
<RubyforRails> the website link is outdated and does not work, have u tested it?
<n2diy> neonimr: ok, the driver isn't loaded, is this a laptop?
<neonimr> <rukuartic : lo and sit0
<WaxyFresh>  im running fiesty/xubuntu and lately firefox has been popping up 2 menus when i right click
<rukuartic> jpsamara: try #ubuntu-dev
<neonimr> no it is not a laptop
<rukuartic> jarrett: and look for the a la carte menu editor
<jpsamara> rukuartic: thnx
<armando-newbie> Someone can help me with ubuntu 7.04 insomeone can help me with ubuntu 7.04 install on usb with persistent mode?
<jarrett> rukuartic: huh?
<spx2> anybody here using lastfm ?
<neonimr> it is a desktop with builtin lan card
<RubyforRails> DOes anyone havwe java working in here?
<rukuartic> jarrett: sorry, was supposed to go to jpsamara
<rukuartic> jpsamara: btw, look for "A La Carte Menu Editor"
<n2diy> neonimr: ok, good. Use my nick in your replies, so I don't have to weed it out of the traffic. What is the make and model of your card?
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: of course
<hwolff> hello
<RubyforRails> then please help me
<rukuartic> hwolff: Hey :)
<RubyforRails> i begging you
<DanaG> Argh, when an ssh session times out, my client just freezes.
<rukuartic> DanaG: There's a few keep alive things...
<Flannel> RubyforRails: install "sun-java6-plugin"
<RubyforRails> what do i do? the website advice sucks and didnt work
<FengJian> help with wireless card? Help!
<DanaG> I have to killall the client.
<RubyforRails> how?
<madcharlie> Ubuntu Feisty; Pinnacle PCTV HD Pro Stick; which module needs to be loaded?
<RubyforRails> Flannel please help me
<hwolff> I have trouble running xine. It says: "main: all available video drivers failed." - anyone can help me?
<RubyforRails> is it an apt-get?
<The-Loko> I can't change resolution :S
<DanaG> I don't mind it timing out, but I want the client to disconnect, not freeze.
<Macce> hi :D
<The-Loko> it gets only until 1024*768
<imbecile> rukuartic,  nothing happens.. im running feisty and an ipw3945 nic if that helps anything
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails:   sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<neonimr> n2diy : it is the nvidia mcp61 chipset
<rukuartic> imbecile: Hum. Open up a terminal for me wouldja?
<Flannel> RubyforRails: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: then run  sudo update-alternatives --config java  and choose the sun java option
<imbecile> rukuartic,  ok done
<rukuartic> imbecile: "ps aux | grep nm
<Flannel> RubyforRails: or, any other method you want of package installation
<rukuartic> without the "
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  I'am trying a lot of procedures but still don't work
<WaxyFresh> how to i connect to a diffrent irc server?
<n2diy> neonimr: Ok, google for the linux driver, DL it, install it, and cross your fingers. :)
<DanaG> Oh, and for a VM under KVM,
<DanaG> is it better to use LVM or just straight partitioning?
<rukuartic> WaxyFresh: Depends on your client. Try typing /help or clicking the help button in the menu-bar.
<RubyforRails> thank you so much! Greetings and Peace from Dallas TEXAS
<marcin> hi pl
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: this will only work if you first enable multiverse and update/reload
<marcin> i got a question
<rukuartic> marcin: Ask away!
<hurt> only 2 kind of people that come from texas, queers and steers, and i dont see no horns on u
<spx2> DanaG: whats kvm ?
<RubyforRails> could you explain in lbeginner terms
<psycho78> I have ubuntu feisty installed on my laptop. When I eject my thumb drive it constantly automounts it so I can never eject it.
<RubyforRails> what line should i add to the repository?
<DanaG> !info kvm
<ubotu> kvm: Full virtualization on x86 hardware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:16-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 474 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<neonimr> n2diy: oh boy
<marcin> how can i open an aac+ stream ? i was used to listen some radios on winamp shoutcast .... and ... would like to continue so ...
<n2diy> RubyforRails: Cowgirls aren't allowed to run Java, hello from Phila. ;)
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  HELP HELP HELP
<spx2> DanaG: are you female ?
<imbecile> rukuartic,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19380/
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: System - Administartion - Software Sources <-- check all the sources
<RubyforRails> how do i enable Multiverse?
<DanaG> Same here for my hard drive, psycho78.
<WaxyFresh> rukuartic: im useing gaim and couldent find it with /help
<DanaG> [Male.] 
<Skizzle> hey guys just have a live cd question
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: see above
<synjet> marcin: xmms plays them
<RubyforRails> Cowgirls know how to ride big Bulls!
<Skizzle> i cant seem to get the live cd to load on my MacBook pro
<rukuartic> imbecile: looks like its already running. try this. "sudo killall nm-applet; nm-applet"
<Skizzle> any one have any clues on how to fix?
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: then either reload from synaptic or run sudo aptitude update  from a terminal
<marcin> synjet i was trying with that ... he takes title line ... buffering and nothing happens ...
<rukuartic> armando-newbie: We're not quite sure how to answer your question... You either need to be more descriptive or try the forums at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<n2diy> neonimr: You might already have the driver/module on board, we just need to identify which one it is with google.
<Skizzle> i have tried both the i386 and 64 bit versiouns
<synjet> marcin: hmmn, tried vlc?
<alex_mayorga> how do I redetect the monitor screen resolutions?
<psycho78> DanaG: have you found a fix for it?
<marcin> vlc ?
<RubyforRails> Sweet
<rukuartic> Skizzle: What architecture are you running? I think its PPC.
<Skizzle> its an intel c2d
<DanaG> I don't know any specific fixes.
<synjet> !vlc > marcin
<WaxyFresh> is there anything simmaler to device manager in windows that will show if i have unrecognized hardware?
<Skizzle> 2.33 ghz, 2 gb 667  pc2 ram
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  I'am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on USB pendrive and make persistent mode active
<RubyforRails> Thoreauputic: God Bless you, your a computuer Genius!!!!
<Skizzle> 120 gb hdd
<Skizzle> and 1600 ati 256mb vid card
<imbecile> rukuartic,  nothing happened
<Skizzle> current macbook pro
<marcin> synjet VLC Media Player ..... ill try that ;)
<Skizzle> 15.4 inch screen
<synjet> alex_mayorga: xserver reconfigure
<psycho78> DanaG: Edgy didn't do this :/
<rukuartic> imbecile: Thats really weird o-o
<Skizzle> keeps saying it cant open the x server
<Skizzle> i get the ubuntu loader screen and everything
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: I'm no genius, I just know how to read ;p
<imbecile> rukuartic,  thats the only problems i ever have ;P
<rukuartic> Skizzle: Can you get a terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+f1?
<Skizzle> i dont seem to have any keyboard contorll at that point
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  I can acquire success on install, boot and use from usb pendrive, but all changes are lost after reboot
<rukuartic> imbecile: I personally don't like it.
<Widespread> i got to the blue sun configure screen how do i hit ok?
<Skizzle> i tried using the arrow keys, and one time i had luck with it, but i havent since
<madcharlie> hi!
<rukuartic> imbecile: I have little bash scripts set up to connect me to my network with iwconfig
<Widespread> the enter button doesn't work either does the mouse
<synjet> widespread: tab moves the cursor
<rukuartic> madcharlie: Hey!
<imbecile> i think iwconfig may be it
<Skizzle> but yah it wont load the gui
<rukuartic> Skizzle: Thats weird...
<rukuartic> imbecile: Yeah thats it. I can /msg you the standard commands if you want
<Skizzle> heh yah yer tellin me
<madcharlie> has anybody here had any experiences with a Pinnacle PCTV HD Pro in Feisty?
<synjet> widespread: page-down to move
<rukuartic> Skizzle: Gone around the forums at all?
<Skizzle> yah i cant seem any one addressing this issue
<AviewAnew> Has anyone seen a problem related to mine: I cannot run a terminal in GDM!  Not gnome-terminal, not multi-gnome-terminal, nor x-terminal-emulator
<Skizzle> i have seen some pages that have the "no intel fhwr " or something like that on it
<Widespread> synjet Thank You!
<imbecile> rukuartic, ill just reinstall again i guess
<Skizzle> but aparently that doesnt stop the gui from working
<rukuartic> AviewAnew: Work around/temporary fix... ctrl+alt+f1 gets you to a terminal only... ctrl+alt+f7 brings you back
<Widespread> <//////>`~
<Skizzle> to be honest
<demonspork> Would you guys be fine if I asked a Windows question in here, seeing as the #windows people aren't answering?
<Skizzle> i havent seen a single step by step install how ot yet
<rukuartic> imbecile: :( Thats really weird.
<synjet> widespread: np :)
<DanaG> oh, the fhwr thingy was Hardware Random Number Generator.
<DanaG> Not related to video.
<rukuartic> demonspork: I don't mind :P Whats your issue? Might not be able to solve it tho...
<Skizzle> i actually just set up a bootcamp partition to try to actually install it and see if i can get it to work, but i cant do that yet either
<AviewAnew> rukuartic: I know i can get to the tty - but i'd kind of like a terminal in my gui too... plus all my shortcuts to bash scripts don't work and so on
<demonspork> [22:13]  * RedRebel (n=jakedeat@adsl-75-27-234-247.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net) has joined #ubuntu
<psycho78> I can't eject my thumb-drive b/c it re-mounts everytime I unmount it. Help plz.
<demonspork> woops
<rukuartic> AviewAnew: Thats weird o_o
<demonspork> sorry
<rukuartic> demonspork: haha ;p do you want to go to /msg?
<n2diy> demonspork: Hey, then they are like Radio Shack, "you have questions, we have dumb looks!" Sure fire away.
<marcin> synjet ty so much ... its working ;)
<demonspork> My Windows XP installation hangs on the "Welcome to Setup" screen on my ASUS P5N32-E SLI (nForce 680i SLI), 2x 320GB SATA hdd, 2GB Corsair Memory, SATA DVD-ROM Drive, with an nVidia 8800GTS. Can anybody offer any suggestions to fix this, because Windows XP 32-bit is the only operating system I have to run some applications
<Skizzle> does any one know where you can find an install guide for ubuntu, like step by step
<EViLGiMp> <demonspork> go ahead
<synjet> skizzle: there are even videos on google
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  rukuartic: I can acquire success on install, boot and use from usb pendrive, but all changes are lost after reboot
<rukuartic> demonspork: Haha... oooh dear. I'm going to say... ask your friends if they have a windows CD you can borrow. Your CD might be borked...
<snowman> rukuartic: or bad ram, or ram timing.
<n2diy> demonspork: Dump Winders, and run Ubuntu! Gotcha.
<rukuartic> demonspork: You might want to try removing non-important hardware like sound cards or network cards
<RubyforRails> hey is there a client i can use to run remote desktop from ubuntu to xp?
<EViLGiMp> Welcome to setup...the GUI end of the setup or the dos looking end
<snowman> demonspork: have you changed any hardware just before the install?
<rukuartic> demonspork: See what snowman just said
<WaxyFresh> !install | Skizzle
<ubotu> Skizzle: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<demonspork> this computer is brand spanking new
<synjet> rubyforrails: rdesktop
<demonspork> I built it friday night
<WaxyFresh> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<snowman> my p4 was unstable at best until I tweaked the ram timing.  that made xp happy
<rukuartic> demonspork: I remember back when I was putting windows in, I always had to take my sound card and modem out before installing windows or it'd hang at 99% and reboot.
<EViLGiMp> you may have a hardware conflict at the moment preventing windows from going further
<thoreauputic> RubyforRails: Applications -Internet - Terminal Server Client
<EViLGiMp> see it often
<madcharlie> looks like a no go on the PCTV, have fun everybody!
<drummerdude> irc.leozh.net
<rukuartic> madcharlie: Hey
<rukuartic> madcharlie: check #mythtv or somethin'... Thye might have answers
<madcharlie> yeah
<demonspork> the only expansion card is the 8800GTS graphics card, and I don't have integrated video
<rukuartic> demonspork: Try pulling everything you don't need... if you can use integrated things, do! :P
<WaxyFresh> is there anything for ubuntu thats like device manager in windows?something that would show if i have driver problems or unrecognized hardware?
<madcharlie> I've been all over mythtv, linuxtv, and all ends of the interwebs that google took me
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  rukuartic: LiveCD works fine and my usb installattion too but all changes are lost after reboot
<RedRebel> Does anyone know of an easy way to install ubuntu from an existing debian system...considering it's an old laptop with only a floppy drive
<rukuartic> demonspork: Once XP's back in, put it inside.
<RubyforRails> how do i test to see if my java is working?
<rukuartic> armando-newbie: I don't know how to answer your question, I've never tried putting ubuntu on a USB drive.
<WaxyFresh> RubyforRails: go to a page that uses java
<madcharlie> there are plenty of walkthroughs on getting it working, but it borks at one point
<rukuartic> madcharlie: Whats it tell you?
<synjet> redrebel: ubuntu from usb is an option
<WaxyFresh> how do i connect to a diffrent irc server useing gaim?
<rukuartic> demonspork: sorry, missed the integrated video part :(
<WaxyFresh> opps^pidgin
<EViLGiMp> demonspork: check PM
<madcharlie> that I have loadable modules turned off in my kernel
<rukuartic> WaxyFresh: ctrl+a, add account, and set the type to IRC
<armando-newbie> [USB-persistent mode]  rukuartic: Ok thanks
<dreamcastjack> hello everyone
<rukuartic> demonspork: Sorry its not workin for you :( I know how frusterating it is. Thats why I went to 'buntu (shameless plug)
<rukuartic> dreamcastjack: Hey!
<madcharlie> sounds to me like they are there and just need to be turned on, but I don't know which ones
<demonspork> I already have ubuntu on the computer because I couldn't get windows to install
<tony_> can someone help? i'm trying to mount my usb flash drive but instead it mounts my hard drive
<RubyforRails> any idea why this version of java will work for java games but wont let me use logmein.com to access my xp machine at work?
<rukuartic> demonspork: Have you tried using Wine?
<synjet> hi dreamcastjack
<demonspork> lol
<EViLGiMp> demonspork: check PM
<siimo> hi guys when does 5.10 Breezy support end? or has it already ended?
<demonspork> to run F.E.A.R. on wine
<demonspork> EvilGimp, I haven't registered yet
<demonspork> the first screen in the install "To Set up Windows XP now, press ENTER" "To repair a Windows XP installation....."
<madcharlie> tony: what are you doing to try and mount the usb drive?
<AviewAnew> I've reinstalled gnome-terminal, bash, bash-minimal, and anything else.  i even upgraded to feisty - and the problem did not resolve itself
<bullgard4> How does Ubuntu determine the 'last full capacity=3937 mAh' of my battery?
<RedRebel> synjet: I can't boot from a usb drive
<armando-newbie> synjet: can you successfully installed on usb pendrive with persistent mode?
<n2diy> tony_: check your boot seguence in bios.
<EViLGiMp> arg
<rukuartic> bullgard4: I think it goes through /proc... reads it from hardware
<SlimG> Is Ralink RT73 (RT2571) wifi cards supported out-of-box in feisty?
<skyfish> Hi all~
<rukuartic> demonspork: Oooh I'm so sorry :( i know your pain.
<rukuartic> skyfish: Hey :)
<ferret_05671> How do I set up temperature monitoring on a Gigabyte 965P-DS3 motherboard?
<rukuartic> SlimG: Looking to buy a laptop?
<tony_> n2diy, thing is, i have sda1 and sdb1 mounted as the same drive when before sdb1 was my usb flash drive
<bullgard4> rukuartic: Reading it from hardware means from the battery itself?
<siimo> SlimG: give it a try? o_o
<skyfish> I'm trying to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty and it says it'll take 20 days to fetch and install upgrades
<rukuartic> bullgard4: Perhaps... or something close to the battery.
<n2diy> bullgard4: SWAG
<SlimG> rukuartic: nope
<skyfish> is that usual/normal; is there anything I can do to speed it up?
<rukuartic> skyfish: It might be easier to just download a CD...
<EViLGiMp> for a Windows XP new install...number one...your grub is gonna get rubbed out by Windows...number 2...make it basic, try installing with only 1 GB of your ram in and not in dual channel
<WaxyFresh> skyfish: are you on dialup?
<bullgard4> n2diy: What is SWAG?
<skyfish> rukuartic:  hehe, I was thinking of that xD
<skyfish> WaxyFresh: nope
<rukuartic> SlimG: Ok :P
<synjet> tony_ check how thr flash-drive is refered to as
<SlimG> siimo: I'm helping someone else that has trouble with it in feisty
<n2diy> bullgard4: A simple wild a** guess?
<WaxyFresh> skyfish: give it time it should speed up,maybe...
<skyfish> rukuartic: is it Ok to cancel the upgrade then?
<fiery_cleric> rukuartic: about finding the gcc version of a kernel image, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vmlinux shows you how to uncompress the image , then you can just grep the file for the gcc version, alternatively you can just run modinfo on one of the kernel's modules
<RedRebel> skyfish: strange...mine went pretty quick
<rukuartic> SlimG: Tried ndiswrapper?
<rukuartic> skyfish: Not sure :P
<rukuartic> fiery_cleric: :O Thankyou!
<tony_> synjet, how? i've been googling for about an hour
<WaxyFresh> skyfish: ive cancelled them befroe but i dont think its recomended
<skyfish> alright, thanx everyone; I'll give it the night and see ^___^
<EViLGiMp> demonspork: for a Windows XP new install...number one...your grub is gonna get rubbed out by Windows...number 2...make it basic, try installing with only 1 GB of your ram in and not in dual channel
<synjet> tony_ check the fstab
<SlimG> rukuartic: Seems to be two drivers present for it already, ndiswrapper shouldn't be needed
<bullgard4> n2diy: Right. I would prefer solid knowledge.
<rukuartic> SlimG: Not necessarily.
<skyfish> WaxyFresh: Alright, I'll wait a bit first; thanks! =)
<EViLGiMp> demonspork: also...do you have these drives configured in a RAID set?
<rukuartic> SlimG: I had a friend with the present drivers, and it didn't work... Ndis fixed it. Make sure to pull out the other ones and put them into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<n2diy> tony_: sorry, know clue.
<RedRebel> Does anyone know of an easy way to install ubuntu from an existing debian system...without cd's or usb drives?
<freeflyer> can someone help me i have an nvidia geforce 6200 agp and i cant find the drivers for it
<WaxyFresh> is there something for ubuntu thats like device manager in windows that will show what hardwares useing what drives and if any of them have problems?
<tony_> synjet, in fstab, it's linked to sdb1
<rukuartic> RedRebel: Not really... ;_; Try network install maybe?
<siimo> freeflyer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tony_> synjet, sdb1 and sda1 are the same drive? i don't know how that is
<RedRebel> rukuartic: been there....won't work
<neonimr> n2diy : i found a linux driver on the nvidia website
<SlimG> rukuartic: Did he try the http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ driver?
<rukuartic> RedRebel: I'm sorry :(
<neonimr> n2diy: but it doesnt have the ubuntu dirtro
<rukuartic> SlimG: She :P Geeks can be girls too!
<n2diy> bullgard4: Roger that, battery chemistry is like RF, some times it makes sense, and some times it doesn't.
<rukuartic> SlimG: Naw, but it works and she's very happy with it.
<b_brasky> so umm....i'm hoping someone can help me with this problem....when you install a program from a .tar.bz2 file by running ./configure and then ./make and finally ./make install.......how would you uninstall that program?
<rukuartic> bullgard4: Yeah. My battery oddly spikes and tells me I have 5 minutes left some times when its at 90%
<skyfish> freeflyer: You could try Envy as well
<armando-newbie> tony_: /dev/sda1 frequently are mapped to first hard disk
<freeflyer> how do you get envy
<rukuartic> b_brasky: If you still have the source file, you should be able to do "make uninstall"
<n2diy> neonimr: Ok, what is it named, can you locate it on your system? If not, grab the Debian version.
<SlimG> rukuartic: Sorry, Female geeks simply doesn't excist here, so I'm pretty used to male geeks
<neonimr> do you guys know how to mount a flash drive
<synjet> tony, you have to see/map what h/s/d a/b are refering to, and mount the apropriate for usb (it should automount, weird it isnt for you)
<AviewAnew> Asking agin, sorry: Has anyone seen a problem related to mine: I cannot run a terminal in GDM!  Not gnome-terminal, not multi-gnome-terminal, nor x-terminal-emulator
<armando-newbie> tony_: and /dev/sdb to usb
<bulmer> b_brasky: check the Makefile for an "uninstall target" or de-install whatever the author named it
<demonspork> EVilGiMp, no RAID is configured, I am aware that windows will wipe out GRUB which is why I have a boot disk to boot into linux and reinstall GRUB, I have tried cutting it down to 1GB RAM, no avail. The only thing that I haven't tried is plugging up an IDE cd-rom and attempting an install from there
<rukuartic> b_brasky: if you use checkinstall instead of "make install" it converts it into a debian package which you can get rid of with apt-get or dpkg
<RedRebel> neonimr: try lsusb
<EViLGiMp> demonspork: make sure the array is set to bootable in the bios if you do have them in an array and 2 make sure the array is a boot device in the mobo bios. Its hard for me to say with little details. I can tell you that I encounter this alot as a field engineer when people have issues with their Server 2k3 installs on our servers or blades
<bullgard4> rukuartic: Ok. My battery reading is consistent.
<phixnay> is there a commandline for realplayer?
<synjet> aviewanew: nope..
<CapriSkye> ./ or . represent current dir?
<tony_> armando-newbie, yes, as was mine. now /dev/sdb and /dev/sda is the same sda drive and i can't mount my usb
<skyfish> freeflyer: you could try http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/
<rukuartic> phixnay: I'll tell you in a minute, answer buffering!
<phixnay> rukuartic: heehee
<skyfish> skyfish: see if you can find a stable version on that site
<skyfish> oops xD
<neonimr> how can i mount a usb flash drive
<SlimG> rukuartic: Thanks for your help! I'll try the serialmonkey driver, then ndiswrapper
<rukuartic> phixnay: Not sure :P
<EViLGiMp> aahhh
<RedRebel> neonimr: it should tell you what device it is...usually sda_
<rukuartic> SlimG: No problem
<EViLGiMp> I missed that
<skyfish> freeflyer: see if you can find a stable version on that site
<rukuartic> SlimG: Don't forget to pull out the other mods
<phixnay> rukuartic: maybe there's some way of configuring music123 to play it
<rukuartic> SlimG: They conflict and make things not work.
<rukuartic> phixnay: Perhaps, I'm not a realplayer person
<EViLGiMp> I dunno if XP will use a sata DVD-Rom for an install
<EViLGiMp> try hooking up an IDE one
<bulmer> rukuartic: come again? using checkinstall converts a normal Makefile target install as debian package installables?
<skyfish> freeflyer: but envy is only for the proprietary drivers, not the opensource ones...actually I use Ati so I don't know too much about Nvidia, sry ^^
<rukuartic> bulmer: Yeah its awesome.
<SeveredCross> Except it fsckin' fails for me every damn time.
<SeveredCross> Checkinstall has so not been my friend.
<voidmage> if you install something with checkinstall you can remove it later with apt
<voidmage> it's nice
<rukuartic> SeveredCross: :O
<WaxyFresh> is there something for ubuntu thats like device manager in windows that will show what hardwares useing what drives and if any of them have problems?
<bulmer> rukuartic thats nice to know stuff
<synjet> waxyfresh: is there some specific h/w that isnt getting recognized?
<^Erasmus^> anybody know if theres a fix for ATI users for 3d acceleration for Ubuntu 7.04 tried everything on forums and like everybody no luck? send me private msg if you know how
<wims> i can use gdm to run kde irght ?
<RedRebel> I haven't had luck with the ATI driver (black screen at boot up) ....any ideas?
<SlimG> rukuartic: I'll remember to blacklist them, thanks again
<rukuartic> SeveredCross: Are you trying to install anything more complex than say... ... ...wget?
<wims> *right
<tony_> anyone know how i see if ubuntu sees my usb flash?
<rukuartic> tony_: do yoyu have a commandline open?
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: you have to use the radeon drivers to get desktop-effects working, fglrx doesn't support it yet
<synjet> tony_ try "lsusb" in terminal
<hamsterg0d> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my computer using a v5.10 cd, but X won't start because the graphics card in my computer is probably not detected by the system yet because it's a new card.  How can I update Ubuntu using console commands?
<tony_> rukuartic, yes
<voidmage> hamsterg0d: tried feisty?
<voidmage> breezy isn't supported anymore
<neonimr> they dont have the rpm on ubuntu
<n2diy> WaxyFresh: Take a look in your system menus for a device manager.
<rukuartic> tony_: yes, and also try "ls /dev | grep [sh] d[a-z] *
<tony_> synjet, it doesn't see it but it did a few hours ago. windows sees it
<neonimr> it doesnt recognize the rpm command
<voidmage> !alien | neonimr
<ubotu> neonimr: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<SeveredCross> rukuartic: Yeah.
<SeveredCross> I've tried it with pidgin, amongst other things.
<IgorSobreira> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rukuartic> SeveredCross: I'm taking it wouldn't work too well for large things like GIMP
* SeveredCross likes having the latest and greatest.
<rukuartic> SeveredCross: How's the latest pigdin?
<EViLGiMp> heheh...I want a ver of Ubuntu named the Naughty Nailgun or Naughty Nurse...I figure if theres a Feisty Fawn....
<SeveredCross> I've just gotten into the havit of passing --prefix=/usr to everything
<RedRebel> tony_: you might need to download usbutils for lsusb
<^Erasmus^> hey voidmage instead of putting fglrx in the xorg.conf put radeon?
<SeveredCross> rukuartic: Stable.
* Doomguy0505 hates using GIMP's MDI interface
<SeveredCross> 2.0 got released a day or two ago.
<synjet> tony_ maybe you unmounted it by mistake.. try removing and putting it back (sounds lame, but hey it *might* work)  :)
<tony_> rukuartic, i have sda, sda1, sda2, sdb, and sdb1
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: you have to remove fglrx completely first
<rukuartic> SeveredCross: No kidding? I have the most bugged up version in my install
<voidmage> there's a guide somewhere, let me pull it up
<neonimr> ubotu  : but i thought all distros use rpm by now
<SeveredCross> rukuartic: 2.0 stable just came out a day or two ago, works great for me.
<rukuartic> tony_: sdb1 might be it, how many hard drives do you have on your computer?
<SeveredCross> No crashy, no nothing.
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: there's a special thing you have to do to get radeon to work because fglrx overwrites some extension
<SeveredCross> neonimr: RPM sux, APT FTW.
<ljb2of3> Seeking help: I am trying to get beryl and xgl up and running, by following a guide for the version ubuntu I am running. I am using an ATI Radeon 9800 pro. The ATI driver appears to be running. When I run "startxgl" I get an error to the tune of "no screens found", though X appears to start (you get the gray background, and the cursor spins) but then it dies. Any ideas?
<tony_> rukuartic, i have 3. 2 ide and 1 sata + the usb thumb drive
<rukuartic> SeveredCross: Bah, mine's really ugly looking.
<smtlaissezfaire> I'm having problems with apt-get.  The connection to security.ubuntu.com keeps timing out.
<RedRebel> tony_: best bet is get usbutils ...type lsusb and it shouls tell you what device it is
<SeveredCross> rukuartic: It's not really pretty, but it works.
<voidmage> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<^Erasmus^> k so how do i remove fglrx?
<SeveredCross> I can take a screenie or two, hold on.
<rukuartic> tony_: In my experience, its come up as sd(something)
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: also make sure to apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<neonimr> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tony_> RedRebel, dl'ed it, now how do i start, usbutils doesn't start it
<RedRebel> tony_: try typing lsusb
<rukuartic> tony_: try this... "mount | grep sd[ab] 
<neonimr> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<rukuartic> tony_: and yes, try lsusb and see if it shows up there
<neonimr> !Adept
<RedRebel> tony_: it's part of the package
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<IcemanV9> ^Erasmus^: if you want, use livecd to see the desktop effects instead of removing fglrx
<tony_> rukuartic, /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbflash type vfat (rw)
<tony_> /dev/sdb1 on /media/usbflash2 type vfat (rw)
<^Erasmus^> i want 3d acceleration so i can use wine and play wow
<^Erasmus^> got that working but no openGL working
<tony_> rukuartic, doesn't show up on lsusb
<rukuartic> tony_: sounds like you've mounted it twice... is there anything inside /media/usbflash or /media/usbflash2
<rukuartic> tony_: that might be your problem! Is there a little light on it that should be lit? is the light lit?
<tony_> rukuartic, yes, it's the same file on both usbflash and usbflash2
<rukuartic> tony_: Try unplugging it, plugging it back in, and going for lsusb again
<n2diy> rukuartic: how could you mount it twice? I always am told device is already mounted?
<rukuartic> n2diy: it showed up in "mount | grep sd[ab] "
<tony_> rukuartic, no light on and i've done it dozens of times so far
<rukuartic> tony_: hurm. O_o do other usb devices work?
<RedRebel> rukuartic: mine showed up double also...for some reason
<flibbityGibbity> my new ubuntu box finished installing, now it's not rebooting
<synjet> flibbitygibbity: could you be more specific.. is it dual boot, where are you stuck.. grub works?
<tony_> rukuartic, yes, scanner and joystick
<domster> I'm getting the "firefox is already running dialog", when I'm sure it's not (ps auxfw| grep firefox shows nothing). And I've recently been playing around with my profile folder. What does the firefox script check to determine that another process is running?
<smtlaissezfaire> Anyone have any advise for me, on the issue of apt-get timing out?
<voidmage> domster: probably ps
<synjet> domster: alt-f2 and type "pkill firefox"
<IcemanV9> domster: pkill firefox
<voidmage> domster: if firefox still says it's running, make sure it doesn't appear in ps -e
<voidmage> then try kill -9'ing it
<voidmage> wow, never knew about pkill
<n2diy> rukuartic: Ok, I don't understand the syntax, but I don't think I've every managed to mount anything twice. And I didn't know it was possible! Hope I can stay up for this solution?
<rukuartic> domster: There's a file inside ~/.mozilla/*.default/ called ".parentlock" try deleting that
<rukuartic> domster: "rm ~/.mozilla/*.default/.parentlock" inside a terminal
<rukuartic> tony_: Geez thats weird... tried rebooting I assume (eughh, windows fix)
<domster> thanks rukuartic
<wiitard> hello guys
<wiitard> how are you toady
<rukuartic> domster: did it work?
<domster> everyone else, as I said, I already checked ps before asking :-)
<rukuartic> wiitard: Hallo :)
<tony_> rukuartic, yes. i've tried mknod to manually create the device also and when i did, sdb1 and sda1 are the same drive
<rukuartic> tony_: Geez this is weird.
<wiitard> Hey how can i setup a wifi hotspot on kwifimanager
<neonimr> what text editor is there in ubuntu
<wiitard> it wont let me connect
<rukuartic> neonimr: gedit
<erstazi> domster, photoshop?
<synjet> newnimr: pico (terminal), gedit
<Error323> what time is it over there?
<n2diy> neonimr: gedit
<synjet> newnimr: for what use?
<n2diy> Error323: 2337
<RedRebel> I remember a website showing how to install ubuntu from debian with apt-get....anyone know?
<spx2> synjet: lastfm has losses of quality when i scroll in firefox
<Dquestions> Grub will only detect my keyboard half the time (multipl OS machien)
<wiitard> any ideas guyz
<Dquestions> any fix ...
<WaxyFresh> synjet: my on bored sound card isnt working,i wanted to see if the computers even detecting it
<rukuartic> domster: that happens a lot on my friends box... I just made a fille in /usr/local/bin called "fixfirefox" with that rm command, and chmodded +x
<Dquestions> its not usb its integrated btw
<Error323> mmm lol, 5:40 here, totally wasted
<rukuartic> wiitard: I don't think kwifimanager helps you do that... I think you do it manually through the terminal
<Error323> i wish all a good night
<rukuartic> Error323: Gnite!
<wiitard> what??
<synjet> spx2: hmmn, hey try amarok or rhythmbox.. they have last.fm functionality
<domster> rukuartic, yeah, my profile dir is almost empty so I evidently have bigger issues too, but thanks
<tony_> rukuartic, yes, it's been one of those days for me. i initially started mounting it for virtualbox to share files with, now virtualbox doesn't work, my usb doesn't work, i've corrupted 120 gigs of files now that need recovered, and my nvidia kernel won't start
<xtknight> can i use Super Karamba with GNOME?  is the liquidweather package included with the super karamba package in the repositories?
<WaxyFresh> when i right click in firefox i get 2 menus for some reason any ideas?
<wiitard> no gui wifi setup
<Dquestions> damn too many ppl in this room
<wiitard> :(
<rukuartic> tony_: Oh man, I'm sorry about that :(
<synjet> waxyfresh: system-->preferences-->hardware_info
<DanaG> tony_: if it's partition table corruption, try TestDisk,
<WaxyFresh> xtknight: theres gdesklets for gnome but you should be able to use karmba
<DanaG> but if it's filesystem corruption, I don't know what to do.
<hamsterg0d> I installed Ubuntu from v5.10 cd.  X failed to load because system doesn't have drivers for graphics card yet.  I'm trying to figure out how to update system so that I can get X to load.  I don't know which commands to type in the console.  Anyone have any ideas?
<tony_> Dquestions, it's friday night. all the geeks are on ;)
<spx2> synjet: errr...amarok used to work nice
<pavs> --[ BitchX-Client-Statistics ] ------------------------------------------
<pavs> | Client Version: BitchX-1.1-final 20040326
<pavs> | Client Running Since Tue Apr 17 04:55:22 2007
<pavs> | Client Uptime: 18d 18h 46m 59s
<xtknight> WaxyFresh, ah i can just add 'superkaramba' to my GNOME sessions/startup and that's all?
<pavs> oops wrong window
<WaxyFresh> synjet: im useing fluxbox on xubuntu
<xtknight> WaxyFresh, i wanted to use Karam because the liquid weather applet just looked more pleasing to the eyes than its gdesklets counterpart
<tony_> DanaG, i've been able to recover them, or see them anyway with a windows prog, but yet to do it
<rukuartic> hamsterg0d: 5.10 is very old... (did you mean 6.10?) the latest is 7.04
<n2diy> Dquestions: ubuntu-classroom is practically empty, only 50 some users there.
<hamsterg0d> rukuartic: I meant 5.10
<WaxyFresh> synjet: so do you have a CLI comand?
<synjet> spx2 :) rhythmbox or exaile? I have amarok in ubuntu and it works fine
<WaxyFresh> xtknight: try it and see, gnome will run kde apps
<Squall> I have a problem with my sound driver on Ubuntu, can someone help me? :)
<Squall> I have the error message copied, i'll pm it to you if you want to see it
<tony_> rukuartic, right now i'm using aptoncd so i can reinstall my dl'ed files. thinking of just reinstalling. hate to do it without figuring out my problem but i've been on it long enough
<neonimr> it looks like i dont have the source code
<neonimr> d
<guest> gvb gdgb hrdg
<rukuartic> tony_: I know what you mean
<guest> '
<neonimr> because /usr/src if empty
<guest> ....
<andruk> Squall: use the paste site stated in the channel topic ;-)
<guest> F
* pants sneezes on #ubuntu
<rukuartic> guest: Hello!
* SeveredCross coughs up mucus on pants
<Squall> Oh, ok
<synjet> waxyfresh: play with system-->prefs--sound and change the devices and test there
<spx2> synjet: does amarok have plugin for lastfm or do i have to install it for him ?
<guest> no  no
<guest> no  no
<SeveredCross> spx2: It has it.
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19381/
<tony_> rukuartic, i guess it's common for a noob. i done that a lot when i first started using windows from screwing stuff up. it's all about discovering and learning, i guess
<synjet> spx2: it has inbuilt functionality
<synjet> spx2: see preferences
<wims> i just installed kubuntu-desktop. I have a small problem, my panel has a pager with 36 (!) windows, how do i reduce this to something more usable? -> http://pix.nofrag.com/3d/d7/71067cd0bac2b962b71bf854bc3a.html
<SeveredCross> Right-click on the panels.
<SeveredCross> And click Preferences or Properties or something.
<SeveredCross> You should be able to find it.
<WaxyFresh> synjet: how do i open that menu form a CLI?
<Squall> Does anyone know whats wrong with my sound driver? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19381/
<SeveredCross> Squall: Pastebin the output of dmesg and lspci.
<synjet> waxyfresh: gnome-sound-properties
<DanaG> warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
<Squall> The what? I'm a newb at this >.<
<SeveredCross> ^_^
<neonimr> i wanna build the module for my built in lan
<SeveredCross> Squall: Open a terminal.
<SeveredCross> And then type: "dmesg > dmesg.txt"
<SeveredCross> (Without the quotes)
<Squall> ok
<covert> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to compile a list of default configuration files that people can use if they break their systems.  Currently, I only have network/interfaces, php.ini, and httpd.conf.  What else should I add in?
<neonimr> but it says i should do : make -C /usr/src/<kernel> SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<SeveredCross> Oepn the .txt file in gedit and pastebin it.
<neonimr> but i dont have the kernel source
<SeveredCross> neonimr: install it?
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install linux-source I think.
<hamsterg0d> How do I start ssh server with Ubuntu?
<neonimr> is it on the live-cd
<SeveredCross> neonimr: Maybe? No clue.
<SeveredCross> I think it is.
<rukuartic> hamsterg0d: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SeveredCross> Squall: Once you've pastebin-ed dmesg, do the same for lspci: type "lscpi > lspci.txt" at a terminal, and pastebin that.
<SeveredCross> Then post the links to both pastebins here.
<rukuartic> hamsterg0d: Or if you already have it installed, "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<synjet> hamsterg0d: it should be running, just ssh into the server using the IP/name
<Squall> dmesg > dmesg.txt didnt do anything in the terminal
<SeveredCross> It doesn't.
<SeveredCross> It pipes the output of dmesg
<SeveredCross> To the file dmesg.txt
<SeveredCross> :)
<rukuartic> tony_: Dude, I just thought of this
<SeveredCross> dmesg has a LOT of output.
<vexati0n> is there a way to not have any gnome-panel on my desktop at all
<Squall> Oh, wheres the file go?
<SeveredCross> In the same folder as you are in.
<rukuartic> tony_: pull out your usb, stick it back in, and then do
<voidmage> probably your home folder
<rukuartic> tony_: dmesg | tail
<Squall> Ah
<Squall> ok
<SeveredCross> So, if you just open a fresh terminal, you are in your home folder.
<SeveredCross> You'll see the little ~
<synjet> vexati0n: right-click on the panel and say delete
<covert> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to compile a list of default configuration files that people can use if they break their systems.  Currently, I only have network/interfaces, php.ini, and httpd.conf.  What else should I add in?  Are there any good generic sources.list, xorg.conf, or grub.conf?
<vexati0n> can't do that on the last panel, synjet
<voidmage> covert: for xorg.conf, probably a vesa one
<rukuartic> covert: Might just want to get all of /etc
<SeveredCross> vexati0n: psaux | grep panel and kill the process?
<Squall> hm i still dont see the dmesg.text
<rukuartic> covert: You might find people could break their systems more but go for it.
<tony_> rukuartic, device not accepting address 26, error -71
<tony_>  Cool, a specific error message. thanks
<SeveredCross> Squall: Weird...
<synjet> vexati0n: hmmn, the top panel isnt getting deleted?
<covert> k...I'm planning on starting a wiki...to help myself as much as others
<rukuartic> tony_: Google that!
<voidmage> you did 'dmesg > dmesg.txt' right?
<Squall> Nah, probably not wierd, I'm just slow at this
<Squall> Yeah
<vexati0n> pkilling gnome-panel does no good, it just comes back.
<SeveredCross> vexati0n: apt-get remove it?
<SeveredCross> Though that'll remove all of Gnome.
<rukuartic> covert: Admirable, but you might find it more useful to put your work into the wiki at ubuntu.org
<neonimr> SeveredCross : it says couldnt find package
<synjet> squall: it would be located in the directory where you ran the command, not neccessarily on desktop
<vexati0n> uninstalling gnome-panel takes out all kinds of crap
<SeveredCross> Yeah.
<SeveredCross> neonimr: Try sudo apt-get instlal kernel-source
<neonimr> SeveredCross: how can i figure out the exact package name
<SeveredCross> It's one of those two.
<synjet> vexati0n: apt-get remove gnome-panel?
<SeveredCross> synjet: I suggested that, but that removes a LOT of stuff.
<SeveredCross> Like...all of GNOME pretty much.
<neonimr> SeveredCrossL same story
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> neonimr: apt-cache search kernel source
<SeveredCross> See what comes up.
<synjet> vexati0n, severedcross: shoot! how come right click doesnt allow? wierd
<voidmage> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20
<voidmage> er
<voidmage> just install linux-source
<voidmage> that way it will automagically fetch latest
<SeveredCross> voidmage: I told him to do that, he says it gave him a couldn't find package error.
<SeveredCross> Which is fishy, because I just tried it and it said it foud it.
<voidmage> weird
<Squall> SeveredCross:  I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19382/ for the dmesg thing
<Squall> Is that right?
<SeveredCross> Doesn't need Universe or Multiverse or anything
<voidmage> it's in main
<Squall> If it's right I'll do the next one
<whta> is gaim ever going to upgrade to pidgin in the official repos?
<SeveredCross> That's right Squall.
<voidmage> the correct package is linux-source
<SeveredCross> whta: Not for Feisty.
<voidmage> whta: in gutsy, yes
<SeveredCross> Pidgin is/will be in the gutsy repos.
<voidmage> not sure what hte exact changes between gaim betawhatever nad pidgin are
<SeveredCross> If there's one thing I dislike about Ubuntu it's the lack of rolling release.
<voidmage> except the logos
<Squall> ok
<SeveredCross> The only reason pidgin would make it into Feisty is if it gets backported for whatever odd reason.
<Squall> What else do I need to do now?
<voidmage> SeveredCross: blasphemy!
<voidmage> :P
<SeveredCross> I dunno, I personally dislike it.
<SeveredCross> I think a rolling release would be better.
<tony_> rukuartic, googled it and found out i had to do "rmmod ehci-hcd". thanks so much. i really didn't want to reinstall
<voidmage> Squall: what were we looking for again?
<voidmage> :P
<Squall> :P
<Nrbelex_> After installing a package through the Synaptic package manager, I accidentally clicked auto close window when done or something like that. How do I turn that option back off? I can't find it in the preferences?
<rukuartic> tony_: Glad something went right :)
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19381/
<Squall> is my provlem
<Squall> problem*
<tony_> now back to my other problem, getting nvidia kernel module to start? anyone know how to start it at startup?
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19382/  is my dmesg
<neonimr> SeveredCross : the image and some other stuff but no source
<voidmage> what's your sound card?
<SeveredCross> neonimr: That's very strange..
<rishi> hey guys
<Squall> I dont know
<SeveredCross> voidmage: We're still waiting on his lspci
<Squall> >.<
<synjet> !hi > rishi
<rishi> I _just_ migrated from windows literally minutes ago
<rishi> and I'm completely lost
<SeveredCross> Squall: Did you repeat the dmesg process for the lspci command too?
<Squall> Oh
<Squall> one second
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know if the M-audio audiophile USB device will work under Linux?
<Nrbelex_> rishi, what are you lost with?
<rishi> first off I got to get this beeping noise to stop!
<Nrbelex_> rishi, what kind of beeping noise?
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19384/
<SeveredCross> neonimr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19383/
<Squall> Theres my other one
<rishi> for instance
<SeveredCross> WTH kinda Audio card is this: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<rishi> whenever you say my name here, i get this loud beep
<SeveredCross> rishi: That's an XChat setting.
<SeveredCross> And that loud beep you hear is your PC spekaer.
<voidmage> Squall: do you have a thinkpad?
<rishi> well, I'm using chatzilla via firefox, unfortunately I can't turn it off
<jpiccolo> would a pci card made for a mac work in linux?
<Squall> thinkpad?
<SeveredCross> Ooh.
<voidmage> Squall: never mind.
<synjet> rishi, xchat/gaim settings are like that.. so that you know you have a message
<SeveredCross> jpiccolo: If there are drivers.
<DanaG> How do I make the SSH client not FREEZE when my session times out?
<SeveredCross> voidmage: Look at dmesg, it's a Toshiba.
<jpiccolo> how would i find if there are drivers
<Squall> Ok
<SeveredCross> jpiccolo: Google the name of the card + Linux?
<vbabiy> hey guys any idea what is causing this error on emptying the trash... http://vbabiy.mine.nu:8080/trashError.html
<voidmage> SeveredCross: yeah, i was reading a bug report and it mentioned thinkpads
<voidmage> that's why i asked
<jpiccolo> i can barley find any ifo on it
<rishi> oh thank god: disabled system beep
<SeveredCross> vbabiy: There are files in the trash owned by root.
<rishi> now, on to my next task
<vbabiy> SeveredCross: how can i clear them
<voidmage> Squall: potential fix at http://www.apeman.org/2007/04/28/147/
<Squall> So guys, do you know what the problem is? :s
<Squall> ah, ok
<Squall> thanks!
<SeveredCross> vbabiy: One sec.
<DanaG> Another way to disable beep:
<voidmage> looks like that describes your model
<DanaG> blacklist pcspkr
<SeveredCross> vbabiy: You may be able to remove them by doing sudo rm ~/.Trash/
<vbabiy> SeveredCross: I tried sudo rm -Rf /home/vbabiy/.Trash/* that didnt do it
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<rishi> DanaG: I'm assuming I have to open up the console & type that in
<SeveredCross> Weird.
<rishi> which brings me to my next question: How do you open the console?
<DanaG> no, you edit some file in /etc/modprobe.d
<DanaG> and add that line.
<voidmage> !console
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about console - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> !gnome-terminal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-terminal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voidmage> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SeveredCross> :)
<synjet> rishi: alt-f2 and then gnome-terminal
<voidmage> THERE we go
<SeveredCross> vbabiy: Check /root/.Trash?
<DanaG> And you can 'sudo modprobe -r pcspkr' to unload it for this boot.
<DanaG> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<rishi> is this what I need to install drivers and such?
<voidmage> rishi: what's not installed?
<synjet> !synaptic>rishi
<runescaper> any one here plays runescape ?
<DanaG> Woah, 78C.
<voidmage> rishi: most if not all of your hardware SHOULD be working out of the box
<SeveredCross> DanaG: Holy craptastic heat.
<SeveredCross> You're running way close to the danger zone.
<voidmage> i'm running at 45C
<rishi> I have a Dell E1705 laptop, but the screen resolution is set to 1024x768
<vbabiy> SeveredCross: Root got no .Trash
<gordy_au> hi, does anyone know the name of that widget you get for your desktop that shows system stats etc?
<DanaG> It's not normal.
<voidmage> 41C no
<voidmage> w
<rishi> when my native resolution is 1440x900
<DanaG> How do I save my VM's state?
<SeveredCross> rishi: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, sudo reboot
<neonimr> so/..................
<rishi> woah, what?
<SeveredCross> 51C CPU, 47C GPU.
<voidmage> SeveredCross: does apt's installing fglrx take care of config now?
<SeveredCross> voidmage: Actually, no, good call.
<runescaper> hey some one respond to me do not treat me like a noob
<Nrbelex_> rishi, copy paste that into the terminal
<SeveredCross> rishi: Open a terminal.
* DanaG paused the VM for a while.
<rishi> ah, gotcha
<SeveredCross> Err, don't copy-paste THAT exactly.
<SeveredCross> If you wanna copy paste:
<voidmage> grab the guide from cchtml
<runescaper> hey
<runescaper> hey
<runescaper> hey
<runescaper> hey
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo reboot
<runescaper> hey\
<SeveredCross> That'll do it
<deepsa> runescaper:
<voidmage> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<SeveredCross> runescaper, STFU.
<deepsa> lol
<runescaper> wtf
<runescaper> omg
<houdinize> any GNU Emacs user?
<voidmage> rishi: use that link
<SeveredCross> We'll get to you when we get to you.
<deepsa> runescaper: /quit
<SeveredCross> And you're talking about Runescape, this is #ubuntu
<runescaper> ok ty
<voidmage> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<neonimr> yeah me
<n2diy_> nick n2diy
<SeveredCross> Clearly, someone doesn't understand the concept of topic.
<runescaper> no im not
<^Erasmus^> hey when i do sudo aticonfig --initial it does something the gets Aborted (core dumped)
<runescaper> deepsa quit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<rishi> I type it in, then it asks for my password, when I try typing it in there's no response
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: are the restricted modules installed?
<SeveredCross> That's normal.
<SeveredCross> sudo hides your password.
<vbabiy> SeveredCross:  any other ideas
<deepsa> runescaper: /join #null
<runescaper> its laggy
<rishi> ahh i see
<^Erasmus^> i just followed the guide from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Squall> Hmm
<^Erasmus^> i'm at that point to do aticonfig
<rukuartic> Guys, this isn't a flame war. Ease up.
<usser> why what in null is it like the end of the irc or something?
<SeveredCross> I've actuall seen that issue, and I have no idea what causes it.
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: can you paste the output?
<Dquestions2> hi
<runescaper> hi
<Dquestions2> how do i install lilo over grub
<^Erasmus^> sure but in this channel?
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: No!
<voidmage> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SeveredCross> For the love of God don't.
<SeveredCross> Core dumps are not pretty.
<^Erasmus^> ah ok sec
<DanaG> hmm, I need to find some good thermal TAPE.  Gateway was lame and left a 1mm gap between die and heatsink, so paste won't work.
<sable_de_nuit> I'm looking for assistance with my flatpanel monitor. I've got blurry patches across my screen that smudge the fonts just enough to give me a headache after looking at the screen for 30minutes or so.
<SeveredCross> sable_de_nuit: System --> Preferences --> Fonts
<SeveredCross> Enable Subpixel smoothing.
<Squall> yay! thanks for the help SeveredCross, and void
<sable_de_nuit> The manufacture recommends messing with the 'phase setting...
<Squall> it worked
<DanaG> One good thing to do in Gnome: set your DPI correctly.
<Squall> :D
<SeveredCross> No problem Squall.
<Dquestions2> so anyone?
<voidmage> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SeveredCross> Dquestions2: sudo apt-get install lilo?
<Dquestions2> i need to get LILO going but i have grub and that doesnt work
<SeveredCross> Why do you need LILO?
<Dquestions2> then what.. sorry
<ninjabob7> i'm trying to set up bootsplash on feisty. it works on startup (though without a working progress bar) but not on shutdown
<Dquestions2> kindof an oob
<SeveredCross> I've never had GRUB fail to boot anything.
<SeveredCross> I dunno, I've never used LILO. :)
<SeveredCross> Never had a reason to.
<Dquestions2> problem with macbook pro
<IcemanV9> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<PingFloyd> DanaG: correctly is kind of a subjective term for dpi.  Most have it set to 75, 96, or 100
<SeveredCross> GRUB should be able to boot Darwin.
<voidmage> i've had cases where lilo was insatlled instead of grub
<gordy_au> hi, does anyone know the name of that widget you get for your desktop that shows system stats etc?
<SeveredCross> If not, the Darwin bootloader can boot Ubuntu.
<voidmage> but that was my own stupidity
<sable_de_nuit> messing the with phase setting only causes the blurry patches to move around the screen. The fonts options don't seem to help.
<DanaG> I have it set to the DPI of the monitor.
<SeveredCross> sable_de_nuit: Hmm.
<Dquestions2> well if i have grub set up already
<DanaG> It's better to have large fonts and high DPI than to have small fonts and low DPI.
<Dquestions2> how do i just try out lilo???
<^Erasmus^> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Neocicak> hello... how can i install the codec for playing mp3 in feisty fawn (oh.. and codec for playing AVI files too)
<SeveredCross> sable_de_nuit, are you sure your monitor's okay?
<SeveredCross> Does it work fine plugged into another system?
<DanaG> My LCD is 100DPI.  Or more specifically, 99.89DPI.
<synjet> !multimedia>neociacak
<Neocicak> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<SeveredCross> MP3 isn't installed automatically...
<SeveredCross> You need GStreamer plugins.
<sable_de_nuit> that's going to be my next test. I don't seem to remember a problem with it plugged into the same system running windows.
<akiwiguy> does anyone know how to make an ubuntu install auto login into a full-screen console?
<IntangibleLiquid> How can I mount a .bin or .cue image in Ubuntu?
<voidmage> If you play a mp3 it SHOULD install it automatically
<SeveredCross> IntangibleLiquid: You have to convert it to ISO
<SeveredCross> voidimage: Only if you use Amarok.
<sable_de_nuit> But I don't think I was looking for that in specific
<SeveredCross> Err
<poje> SeveredCross: really? no third party tools?
<SeveredCross> Maybe Rhythmbox too.
<synjet> intangibleliquid: gnome-baker
<PingFloyd> DanaG: are you talking about that little formula to calculate it based on res?
<SeveredCross> poje: For...?
<poje> SeveredCross: loading bin/cues
<DanaG> Yeah.  Google for "javascript DPI"
<IntangibleLiquid> SeveredCross: how exactly can I convert it to ISO?
<Arch_> hello folks.
<rukuartic> Arch_: Heyo :)
<SeveredCross> IntangibleLiquid: You'll need to install bchunk
<IntangibleLiquid> synjet: I dont need to burn it to a cd
<SeveredCross> !info bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<akiwiguy> does anyone know how to make an ubuntu install auto login into a full-screen console?
<PingFloyd> DanaG: like this? http://www.raydreams.com/docs/dpi.html
<Arch_> I am attempting to install ubuntu...
<ninjabob7> akiwiguy: do you mean virtual terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1)
<poje> SeveredCross: I would have figured there to be a *nix copy of daemon tools
<voidmage> !bin2iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin2iso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> You'll need to enable !universe
<akiwiguy> yes
<^Erasmus^> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19386/
<lancer> Hey all - I'm on Ubuntu 6.10 but I want to upgrade, specifically the blender 3D package to the later veriosn of blender 2.43... not happy with the one from blender site because it crashes for [long story]  on XML plugin, and the ubuntu updates will have this fixed... question: how do I upgrade synaptic etc so it pulls the later blender version & deps (the feisty version or better)
<SeveredCross> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<curt> hi peeps
<voidmage> IntangibleLiquid: there's a simple file called bin2iso.c
<voidmage> or something
<Arch_> but it is making me feel like an idiot
<sable_de_nuit> any other suggestions. Ubuntu has been configured for the correct res of the monitor
<DanaG> http://members.ping.de/~sven/dpi.html
<IntangibleLiquid> thanks guys
<Arch_> what am I supposed to do at the time zone selection screen?
<SeveredCross> poje: I've never seen one.
<synjet> intangibleliquid: I also had same question, and was suggested to use gnome-baker.. googling suggested to use nero (dunno how) and hence gnome-baker is an option
<DanaG> oh, and Windows breaks if you try anything other than 96DPI.
<SeveredCross> Arch_: Choose your time zone?
<^Erasmus^> got that voidmage?
<Arch_> I select a TZ, but there is no next button or anything
<DanaG> I prefer the subpixel hinting in Feisty over that in XP and Vista, actually!
<voidmage> IntangibleLiquid: run bin2iso on the .bin file then 'mount -t iso9660 -o loop <file> <mountpoint>
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Check your xorg.conf
<SeveredCross> It looks like it may have set it up anyway.
<SeveredCross> Then crashed afterwards
<akiwiguy> does anyone know how to make an ubuntu install auto login into a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F)?
<SeveredCross> (sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<SeveredCross> Uh.
<akiwiguy> does anyone know how to make an ubuntu install auto login into a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<Arch_> I try choosing from the list, clicking the map.  This works, but what to do once you choose a TZ?
<SeveredCross> Change the default runlevel?
<synjet> akiwiguy: check login options
<voidmage> SeveredCross: doesn't aticonfig write a brand new xorg.conf?
<Neocicak> !mp3
<Laney> np: Arcade Fire - Wake Up
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeveredCross> voidmage: It adds some things to it.
<IntangibleLiquid> voidmage: it seems bin2iso is not available now :(
<SeveredCross> Just adds flgrx sections and retains the old ones.
<SeveredCross> IntangibleLiquid: Bchunk!
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install bchunk
<synjet> akiwiguy: it is under system-->admin--login window
<akiwiguy> synjet: tried that but i've disabled GDM
<^Erasmus^> actualy my xorg.conf i now blank
<akiwiguy> so it wont work
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Okay then, it didn't get around to writing it.
<SeveredCross> Try this...
<SeveredCross> Do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<rishi> ohhh boy, that didn't go as planned
<SeveredCross> And choose the fglrx driver if it gives you a choice.
<jpiccolo> anyone here have a Sonnet Tempo-X
<PingFloyd> DanaG: this is the way I used to do it http://wiki2.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_and_configure_xorg#Display_Size.2FDPI
<rishi> I'm now under windows again because ubuntu refuses to start
<Arch_> has no one else had this problem?
<SeveredCross> rishi: Huh?
<SeveredCross> Any errors?
<rishi> Uh, yeah..
<voidmage> rishi: did it not boot or did it not get to the desktop?
<Dquestions2> where should my grub.conf file be?
<rishi> I wish I could remember it..
<Dquestions2> boot/grub?
<rishi> It didn't get to the desktop
<voidmage> IntangibleLiquid: did you get the link?
<rishi> it booted though
<KuruOujou> Arch_:What Problem? I missed it and can't scroll up.
<rishi> lots and lots of text, didn't see any GUI
<Arch_> ok...
<neonimr> i am looking at the package manager for ubuntu but dont know where the kernel source would be
<Arch_> what am I supposed to do at the time zone selection screen?
<Arch_> I try choosing from the list, clicking the map.  This works, but what to do once you choose a TZ?
<Arch_> I select a TZ, but there is no next button or anything
<SeveredCross> rishi: Wait.
<^Erasmus^> k SeveredCross i did it
<KuruOujou> Arch_: Are you installing or are you just changing time zones?
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: You chose the fglrx driver?
<IntangibleLiquid> voidmage: yes, I saved it
<rishi> it said _____ is disabled
<Arch_> KuruOujou: installing
<rishi> that's honestly all I can remember
<SeveredCross> rishi: Uhm.
<poje> neonimr: should show up in synaptic for a kernel search
<SeveredCross> Did it say anything about the X server?
<rishi> with all these funky characters along the side
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: If you chose the fglrx driver, reboot now and you should be okay.
<Neocicak> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KuruOujou> Arch_:Ok, I'm trying to remember what I needed to do, hang on.
<^Erasmus^> i chose fglrx and my resolution
<voidmage> rishi: did you do everything on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide ?
<Neocicak> !w32codecs
<SeveredCross> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<akiwiguy> does anyone know how to make an ubuntu install auto login into a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<^Erasmus^> and rebooting now
<SeveredCross> akiwiguy: We don't know.
<Arch_> KuruOujou: thanks
<akiwiguy> damn
<neonimr> poje : what is a synaptic
<^Erasmus^> hopefully it will boot notlike the other times i tried
<SeveredCross> If we knew, we would've helped you the OTHER 15 times you asked.
<voidmage> rishi: the sections "disable composite extension", "install the ubuntu way", and "configure the driver"?
<SeveredCross> I suggested changing the default runlevel.
<rishi> haven't done any of those :S
<poje> neonimr: go up to system->synaptic package manager
<SeveredCross> Err.
<SeveredCross> How did you install it then?
<voidmage> rishi: what did you do?
<rishi> oh wait:
<^Erasmus^> bleh it the black screen again
<akiwiguy> need to do that because I'm making a mame arcade cabinet and I need it to auto-login.
<poje> neonimr: er, system->administration->synaptic
<rishi> i'm guessing I installed the ubuntu way
<Arch_> KuruOujou: I get the distinct impresstion that I am not seeing the entire window, but it does not allow itself to be vertically resiszed or moved above the top of the screen.
<SeveredCross> If you followed the instructions earlier about installing xorg-driver-fglrx, aticonfig --initial and reboot you should have 0 problems.
<rishi> I had the Live CD and installed it onto my external USB drive
<Matrix9> I was planning on installing ubuntu server, but I was curious do they update the kernel in their point releases or do they just wait for the next 6 month release? Since i'm keen on trying out some of the new kvm features in 2.6.21
<SeveredCross> Matrix9: Kernel updates get backported IIRC.
* DanaG wishes NVIDIA would release a framebuffer driver.
<^Erasmus^> as soon fglrx is in my xorg.conf i can't start it
<KuruOujou> Arch_: Try that, I think I did ther alternate install, which would explain why I am having such a hard time remembering.
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Weird.
<^Erasmus^> gotta put ati in it
<SeveredCross> Any specific error?
<Flannel> Matrix9, SeveredCross, kernel fixes.  not updates.  .21 will never be in (whatevers out now)
<DanaG> I hate having my console get stretched all out of whack.
<^Erasmus^> but then no 3d acceleration
<Arch_> KuruOujou: try what?
<KuruOujou> resizing the windows
<^Erasmus^> unless my ATI isn't supported
<Neocicak> hello... i dont know why rhtymbox doesnt want to play my mp3 files....
<voidmage> SeveredCross: does xorg-driver-fglrx depend on linux-restricted-modules?
<avalon_> Hey guys, is there like a website spider that will just yank all the images off a site? I've tried using HttPTrack, but I get a java error, so I guess it won't work.
<^Erasmus^> got an ati radeon x800 XL
<SeveredCross> What card ^Erasmus^?
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: what card?
<SeveredCross> It should work on that...
<rishi> I'm going to re-install ubuntu
<SeveredCross> voidmage: I think so, but it should install it automatically via apt.
<Arch_> KuruOujou: I cannot resize the windows
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: Applications -- Add/Remove Programs
<KuruOujou> You are running from the live CD right now, right, Arch_?
<SeveredCross> Click on the drop-down box in the top right, select "All applications"
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: can you paste the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log after trying to start fglrx?
<SeveredCross> Or somethign like that.
<Arch_> KuruOujou: it only allows them to be sized hottizontally
<SeveredCross> Then, put "mp3" in the search box.
<Arch_> KuruOujou: yeah... the installation ISO
<SeveredCross> Install Gstreamer extra plugins
<lancer> Can I make Ubuntu 6.10 allow synaptic to use Feisty version packages? I want to update blender 3D.
<voidmage> lancer: nope
<Neocicak> SeveredCross: umm.. cant see gstreamer xtra plugins
<SeveredCross> You have to dist-upgrade.
<voidmage> lancer: you'd have to upgrade to feisty
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: Argh.
<^Erasmus^> will have to do it again because i'm booting now with ati instead
<KuruOujou> Arch_: Ok, question I have to ask, did you try just hitting enter after you selected it?
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: you need to get a xorg.log of fglrx
<^Erasmus^> or i can still copy paste the log?
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: Do you have the Multiverse and universe repositories enabled?
<voidmage> so do this
<lancer> DAmn - (dial up and lots of packages already added) that sux
<^Erasmus^> k
<voidmage> switch to fglrx
<voidmage> start x
<gils> i need some help regarding WPA-enterprise connections using Network Manager
<Neocicak> severedcross: ahh.. maybe not.. lemme do that
<SeveredCross> lancer: An upgrade would preserve all those.
<voidmage> then in a tty do cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log ~/xorg.log
<voidmage> then start x a normal way
<SeveredCross> gils: What's the issue?
<Neocicak> severedcross: umm. yeah, they are enabled
<Arch_> KuruOujou: yup... Once the pulldown is sellected, I cannot tab to any other "hidden" buttons.  Thus, pressing enter just expands the TZ select pulldown.
<lancer> How do I "upgrade" ?
<kfarrell> Hello everyone. I have a new HDD that I want to mount at /var/lib/mythtv, I have formatted it as JFS. Can someone help me with my fstab entry. Not sure what permissions I need to give it.
<Squall> Hmm..I have another problem
<Flannel> !upgrade | lancer
<ubotu> lancer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Squall> I need to move 2 .exe's to my sys32 folder so i can open them in WINE
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: And you selected All available applications?
<SeveredCross> Because I definitely see it.
<Squall> but it says I don't ahve permission
<SeveredCross> Don't move them
<SeveredCross> Copy them
<SeveredCross> Moving them = bad idea.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what would make an ssh server not obey pgup and pgdn keys, and arrow keys?
* voidmage is sleeping
<Neocicak> SeveredCross: oh yeah...apparently i've installed it... but rhtymbox still wont play my mp3
<^Erasmus^> how do you kill xwindows?
<DanaG> I hit pgup, pgdn, arrows, or 'delete', and all I get is a beep and a tilde.
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: That's uh, weird.
<SeveredCross> To say the least.
<Squall> wont let me paste o.o
<DanaG> Well, arrows work on command line, but not in 'less'
<neonimr> i still cant find the linux source code on the list
<SeveredCross> Because I have it installed and am playing a whole buttload of MP3's
<Matrix9> Flannel, SeveredCross: Thank you for the information, ok how stable the upgrade process then? so in 6 months from now if I keep the ubuntu server is it easy to switch the next Ubuntu release? I've used fedora before and they don't have any means of upgrading between releases.  It would be sweet if the the server editions allow for a smooth upgrade since I like having the latest features so don't want to go with the lts version.
<SeveredCross> neonimr: Then you're doing something wrong.
<SeveredCross> Because I clearly pastebined me installing the kernel source.
<SeveredCross> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19383/y
<Arch_> KuruOujou: what is this "alternate installation" of which you speak.
<lancer> Thanks Flannel
<Flannel> Matrix9: yeah, you'll be able to upgrade fine as long as you don't use third party crap.
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: last thing before i sleep, set xorg.conf the way you want it, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<KuruOujou> Arch_:hmm...
<voidmage> sorry i can't finish helping you, but i'm very very tired.
<SeveredCross> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19383/
<^Erasmus^> k thanks for the help
<Squall> Hey SeveredCross, how do I open a .exe from my desktop on Wine?
<Neocicak> any other thing  i need to install?
<SeveredCross> Squall: You actually have to use a bit of the commandline.
<^Erasmus^> how do i do that command with my black screen
<SeveredCross> First off, do you have wine installed?
<gils> SeveredCross: Connecting at my office in university seems almost impossible using WPA-ent with TKIP and Network manager. I have no problem connecting mannually at the command line with the WPA_Supplicante tag
<DarkRAM> Can someone point me in the direction of nForce4 drivers for ubuntu? My RAID drives dont appear properly
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: Nope, nothing.
<Squall> Yes
<KuruOujou> Arch_:On the download site where you go the original ISO, there should be an alternate install ISO for "computers with under 192 MB Ram" or something like that. I used that. It's entirely text based, but I had more luck with it than the live CD.
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Wait until Xorg asks you to look at the output.
<SeveredCross> gils: Weird, it works perfect for me.
<SeveredCross> Are you using Feisty?
<Squall> Yep
<KuruOujou> Arch_:It is still fairly simple.
<SeveredCross> (We use WPA2 enterprise with TKIP/AES)
<SeveredCross> Squall: Okay, good.
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: ctrl+alt+f1 gets you to a tty
<SeveredCross> Open a terminal.
<voidmage> you can do any terminal commands from there
<SeveredCross> Type "cd Desktop"
<Squall> ok
<Neocicak> SeveredCross: ok.. this is weird.. it works now
<Arch_> KuruOujou: hell... I am a BSD guy... they do everything text based :)
<SeveredCross> Then type wine exe-here
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: make sure to get the logs BEFORE fixing x and restarting it
<kfarrell> I have a new HDD that I want to mount at /var/lib/mythtv, I have formatted it as JFS. Can someone help me with my fstab entry. Not sure what permissions I need to give it. username=mythtv maytbe?
<KuruOujou> Arch_: This'll be a walk in the park for you then.
<gils> well maybe i didnt use the right WPA
<jpiccolo> is there a hardware help room?
<^Erasmus^> i'm just at a black screen right now
<gils> maybe i need WPA2
<SeveredCross> kfarrell: Hmm....
<Squall> says no such file or directory
<Arch_> KuruOujou: Like I say... this map deal is making me feel like an idiot
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: did you do ctrl+alt+f1?
<^Erasmus^> no prompt nothing
<^Erasmus^> yes
<SeveredCross> gils: Do you see the network when you click the network manager icon?
<voidmage> ^Erasmus^: don't know what'
<SeveredCross> Do Ctrl-alt-f2 :)
<voidmage> s wrong there
<voidmage> heh.
<rishi> should I be getting 6 or 7?
<voidmage> GONE FOR REAL NOW I WONT ANSWR ANYTHING ELSE
<SeveredCross> gils: If you see it there, just click on it, Ubuntu should automatically detect the encryption.
<KuruOujou> Arch_: Don't let it. I've done worse things. I never really liked the live cd, i don't understand how people can get it to work.
<SeveredCross> rishi: 7.04
<Arch_> Though is must be my graphics system... no one would build such a thing without the "next" button.
<voidmage> DESPITE MY TEMPTATION TO WHILE I GTF OUT OF HERE
<^Erasmus^> k hehe
<rishi> severed: thanks
<gils> no i do not see the netwrok
<gils> network
<^Erasmus^> ty for the help
<SeveredCross> gils: Aha.
<Arch_> alright, thanks KuruOujou .
<SeveredCross> That's uh, problematic
<KuruOujou> Arch_:No problem.
<Squall> Hmm
<SeveredCross> I don't know why Network Manager would have an issue.
* avalon_ frantically searches for an image grabber
<SeveredCross> Squall: What's the name of the exe?
* KuruOujou is away: hmm...something smells like its burning...
<SeveredCross> avalon_: Like, to take a screenshot?
<gils> but i can connect to it no problem using the WPA_Supplicant command
<SeveredCross> Just hit Print Screen...
<^Erasmus^> i can boot in recvory mode and change my xorg toboot normaly but you would need the log file right Severed?
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Yeah.
<rishi> How would I go about installing ubuntu on another hard drive while still being on windows?
<^Erasmus^> bleh
<avalon_> No no SeveredCross, to spider a website and grab all images there :)
<SeveredCross> Just make sure you copy the log file beore you fix xorg.
<Squall> ooh got it to
<Squall> work
<SeveredCross> rishi: Can't do it.
<kfarrell> /dev/sdb1 /var/lib/mythtv jfs defaults 0 1 (Would that be enough maybe?)
<rishi> ouch
<rishi> well, I'll be back in an hour or so then
<Squall> didn't know this was so case sensitive
<SeveredCross> kfarrell: Err, I don't think so.
<^Erasmus^> problem is i can't
<kfarrell> SeveredCross, hmm
<SeveredCross> Squall: The Linux filesystem is 100% case sensitive.
<Neocicak> umm... i only have 1024x768 listed for my feisty fawn.. i'm sure i have 1280x1024 with edgy eft before... (and with fedora)
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Why not?
<^Erasmus^> just a black screen
<Squall> Ok :P
<Squall> Thanks again
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: Make sure the driver is enabled (Restricted Drivers Manager)
<^Erasmus^> and crtl+alt+F1 don't work
<rishi> actually, I'm taking a break for now
<^Erasmus^> f2 as well
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Well, then boot into recovery mode.
<SeveredCross> Copy it from there.
<Neocicak> SeveredCross: what driver?
<rishi> Thanks for all the help guys (especially severed)
<SeveredCross> cp still works.
<SeveredCross> Neocicak: Video card driver?
<ferret> avalon_: wget
<^Erasmus^> will it have the result in recovery?
<Mk_jano> hello
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Try and start X as normal.
<SeveredCross> (Ie. reboot normally)
<SeveredCross> Actually, wait.
<tuko> espaol!
<ferret> avalon_: use -r -np to recurse
<SeveredCross> If you reboot normally and let it sit long enough, it shoudl tell you that the X server failed to start and ask if you want to see the output.
<Arch_> KuruOujou: any chance you got a link to that iso you used?
<Neocicak> SeveredCross: yeah.. i'm sure it is enabled... coz i'm using the desktop effect, and before logging in, i can see the nvidia logo
<avalon_> Wget can't quite do what I need it to though, because it'll just grab the thumbnails, I need their full size pictures that you click on links to get to
<Squall> One more thing..it says I have 9gb harddrive space..my HD has 70, and theres nothing on it barely
<avalon_> recurse?
<SeveredCross> After you get past X asking to see the output
<KuruOujou> yeah, hang on.
<^Erasmus^> k will do
<Squall> I have nothing on my windows, and got this an hour ago
<mmmpancakes> hi all
<SeveredCross> It will drop you to a commandline.
<^Erasmus^> how long should i wait for the msg
<KuruOujou> Arch_:Fiesty, right?
<Arch_> yeah
<SeveredCross> Squall: Well, you have 9 GB free on your Linux partition.
<SeveredCross> Squall: Run this command at the commandline: df -h
<Arch_> I just grabbed whatever they offered for 7.04
<SeveredCross> It'll spit out the information for how much space all mounted disks have.
<SeveredCross> Look for things like /dev/sda# or /dev/hda# where #is a number
<Squall> can i make this one have more space
<Toma-> Ive got a few Problems with Audacity not having the choice of alsa :S what might be the cause of it?
<^Erasmus^> how long should i wait for msg Severed?
<SeveredCross> Squall: Sure, resizing partitions is easy.
<Squall> Cool
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Don't know, it's variable...
<Squall> How do I do it?
<SeveredCross> Squall: First, install GParted
<SeveredCross> Use Synaptic
<Mk_jano> somebody knows what it mean :  fire_buffer: DRM_VIA_PCICMD returned -22
<KuruOujou> Arch_ : If you need the link to Feisty, here it is: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Squall> How do I do that
<SeveredCross> Synaptic is located in System --> Administration
<SeveredCross> "Synaptic Package Manager"
<Squall> nvm got it
<Arch_> thanks KuruOujou
<SeveredCross> Just search it for gparted
<neonimr> damn it, i think is see forcedeth.ko here /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/net/
<SeveredCross> Then, gparted will show up in System --> Administration too I think
<KuruOujou> No prob, Arch_.
<neonimr> so it must be installed then
<Squall> And is there a task manager type thing like windows has?
<SeveredCross> neonimr: sudo insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/kernel/drivers/net/forcedeth.ko
<^Erasmus^> hey Severed could it be something with my DVI or being my monitor an LCD?
<SeveredCross> Though that will only load it for the current boot, and not on reload.
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: Not that I know of.
<^Erasmus^> still black screen here
<Norberto> can anyone help me to edit my xorg.config file to get proper screen resolution?
<SeveredCross> Squall: Sure, there's Gnome System Monitor
<SeveredCross> Squall: System --> Administration --> System Monitor
<synjet> norberto: does the card support the resolution you are trying to edit for?
<SeveredCross> ^Erasmus^: X hasn't crashed yet?
<SeveredCross> How bizarre...
<^Erasmus^> nope
<Squall> oh cool thanks
<SeveredCross> Try this: boot into recovery mode.
<SeveredCross> And type startx
<SeveredCross> It should crash there.
<SeveredCross> Actually it should not even start.
<SeveredCross> Then you'll be able to look at the logs.
<Norberto> synjet: sure, how can I do it?
<^Erasmus^> k trying
<neonimr> SeveredCross : i did then what
<^Erasmus^> i really wanna get rid of windows XP
<SeveredCross> neonimr: Try uh, sudo depmod -a
<^Erasmus^> WoW is the only thing stopping me:P
<SeveredCross> And then the module should be loaded.
<SeveredCross> And ready.
<Squall> I dont understand Gparted
<synjet> norberto: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Squall> Im in it
<SeveredCross> Though in the case of a network connection module, I don't know if it would atuomatically detect it.
<^Erasmus^> k severed did startx and black screen like the other way
<Squall> I don't know which one is the one i'm running
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know how to stop the PC speaker? It plays even though I've set it to mute
<eshaase> is anyone else experiencing major lag issues with firefox (cpu utilization = 100% for a few seconds) on certain pages like digg.com?
<SeveredCross> Doomguy0505: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<SeveredCross> And then blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Squall> wait yeah, i know which one
<SeveredCross> :)
<Norberto> synjet: done
<Doomguy0505> Doomguy0505: Test pc speaker
<SeveredCross> Squall: Take it slow with Gparted, it's pretty powerful.
<Doomguy0505> could somebody say something with the prefix "Doomguy0505: "?
<mobutu> hibernating with s2disk works for me, except when i come back from hibernation, my screen resolution is a little screwy.  how do i fix that?
<Squall> I unmounted the big one I wasnt using
<synjet> doomguy0505: "pkill esd"
<Norberto> synjet: I'm trying to get 1280*768 working on 60 Hz
<^Erasmus^> black screen still
<synjet> norberto: ok, now replace the "modes" part under "display" found in "screen" section
<Squall> Ah..So what do i do to give this partition most of my space
<^Erasmus^> but if i replace fglrx with ati i can startx again
<synjet> norberto: before editing, it is better to have a backup copy of this file
<^Erasmus^> but right now i'm sitting at a black screen on recovery
<Doomguy0505> Yes, it's not playing anymore!
<neonimr> SeveredCross: i still dont see it when i do ifconfig
<crdlb> ^Erasmus^: come to #ubuntu-effects , I have a lot of experience with that
<Norberto> synjet: I've already done that, I backuped it to xorg.config.backup using sudo cp /etc/X11/xconfig.org /etc/X11/xconfig.org.backup
<Squall> Hmm
<Squall> i dont se how to do it
<SeveredCross> Erf.
<SeveredCross> Squall: How many partitions do you see?
<SeveredCross> When you select /dev/sda or whatever drive.
<Squall> 4-5
<Squall> o.o
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> Well.
<Squall> I didnt know how to set it up, I had no idea what one was
<SeveredCross> Do you have 1 really big Windows one?
<Squall> Yeah
<SeveredCross> Okay, right click on it in the list.
<Squall> k
<SeveredCross> (You'll know it because its type is NTFS)
<SeveredCross> Then click "Resize"
<SeveredCross> If Resize is greyed out, you may need to click unmount first.
<eshaase> is anyone else experiencing major lag issues with firefox (cpu utilization = 100% for a few seconds) on certain pages like digg.com?
<Squall> ok i hit unmount
<Squall> i can
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> Okay, click Resize.
<Squall> format to
<SeveredCross> And pick a new size.
<SeveredCross> Format to is a bad idea if you wanna keep Windows XP
<spx2> i need to know if my laptop can go on sleep or hibernate , is this possible ?
<Squall> I dont want to keep it
<spx2> if so how do i do it ?
<SeveredCross> Which I recommend you do while you get your chops with Ubuntu.
<Squall> I already screwed it up :P
<Norberto> synjet: I replaced all the modes first resolution (for example: "Modes          1024*768 X X" to "Modes          1280*1024 X X"), is that ok?
<SeveredCross> Ooh.
<SeveredCross> Oookay.
<Squall> my comp came with vista
<spx2> it seems that when i close my laptop i mean,not close it,just the screen it doesnt hibernate
<SeveredCross> Yuck.
<Squall> and i tried an xp version
<Squall> it was bad
<Squall> yeah, i hate vista
<Squall> couldnt play WoW with it
<SeveredCross> Well, if it doesn't work.
<spx2> synjet: how do i make it go on hibernate ?
<SeveredCross> Then uh, delete the partition.
<synjet> norberto: then replace the existing resolution with the one you want..
<synjet> norberto: most probably the screen refresh rate should be fine, (in the monitor section), hence it is better to leave it untouched
<synjet> norberto: done? (there is huge lag in this channel)
<SeveredCross> I just think it's not a wonderful idea necessarily.
<synjet> norberto: ok after saving and closing, restart the xserver by ctrl-alt-backspace
* SeveredCross keeps an XP partition around just in case.
<synjet> spx2: play around with power settings
<Squall> Do i just format it to the linux part
<synjet> norberto: it is fine, I guess, but mostly 24 is what is needed
<SeveredCross> Squall: Actually, you can delete it.
<SeveredCross> And then resize the linux partition to take up all that space.
<SeveredCross> Arf, actually, you won't be able to.
<K350> 
<SeveredCross> You can't resize it because it's mounted.
<neonimr> SeveredCross :i still dont see it when i do ifconfig
<Norberto> synjet: can I ask why?, I want to learn
<Squall> i cant resize
<SeveredCross> And you can't unmount /
<SeveredCross> So then format that partition to ext3fs
<Squall> ok
<SeveredCross> And just mount it in Ubuntu and use it I guess.
<SeveredCross> Though, you ccould always boot to the LiveCD
<Squall> i cant now cause its deleted
<Squall> i cant format it
<SeveredCross> And use Gparted from it.
<SeveredCross> Create a new one there. :)
<spx2> synjet: im really in xfce4 now on a 6.10 edgy ...with all updates , whyere would i find these power settings ?
<Squall> should i just boot from livecd
<SeveredCross> Squall: That may be a good idea.
<Squall> and unmount
<Squall> ok
<SeveredCross> Boot from the live CD, install Synaptic.
<Squall> be back in a few
<SeveredCross> Then resize your existing partition to take up all that space.
<SeveredCross> The boot CD won't mount it so you'll be able to resize it.
<synjet> norberto: no idea :)
<Squall> ooh
<Squall> wait
<Squall> nothing i just did happened
<Squall> i didnt accept it
<SeveredCross> Yeah, because you didn't click Apply.
<SeveredCross> Then you can just do all that on the Live CD.
<synjet> spx2: sorry :( maybe try #xubuntu
<Squall> ok one second
<spx2> synjet: is there a difference ?
<SeveredCross> Xfce != Gnome
<SeveredCross> Most people here know Gnome because that's the Ubuntu default.-
<SeveredCross> Xfce has things laid out much differently IIRC.
<spx2> SeveredCross: and its made for non-supercomputers like mine heh
<synjet> spx2: yes, I dont know where it is in xfce
<spx2> synjet: ok...
<SeveredCross> Meh, it doesn't take much to run GNOME IMO.
<PinkFloyd> Im having trouble starting FireStarter. It says "You must have root permission to execute this file". I changed the permissions, group, owner, etc to myself but it still says I need to be root. What do I do?
<SeveredCross> I used GNOME on Fedora Core on a P3 500.
<n2diy_> Does Ubuntu have something equivilant to DOS Debug?
<SeveredCross> PinkFloyd: sudo firestarter.
<spx2> SeveredCross: here celeron laptop with 1600mhz, 196ram , works pretty shitty
<PinkFloyd> doh
<spx2> SeveredCross: with gnome i mean
<PinkFloyd> thanks SeveredCross
<Toma-> Ive got a few Problems with Audacity not having the choice of alsa :S what might be the cause of it?
<daved> hey guys.. when i try to use the 7.04 live cd, the login screen was all garbled for me.. so i did it in safe mode and it was ok.. now that i have it installed, it's garbling again
<SeveredCross> Well, that machine had 640 MB RAM, heh.
<cafuego> spx2: Yes, 196Mb of ram is not enough
<PinkFloyd> god im an idiot
<PinkFloyd> thanks
<SeveredCross> daved: You probably need a driver, what kind of card do you have
<daved> well, the part where i type my username is fine, once it gets in with the little gnome startup status thing it frees
<cafuego> spx2: Assigning less than 64Mb to the gfx chip and more to the OS will help.
<daved> nvidia 7x
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> You may need to boot to a recovery console.
<SeveredCross> And install the nVidia driver via aptitude
<spx2> cafuego: i dont have an option to assign custom ammounts of ram to my gfx
<spx2> cafuego: in bios
<daved> can i not install it from command line?
<daved> im in it now
<kbidd> is there a way to have the main panel not appear on top of other windoes?
<SeveredCross> Daved: You can install from the commandline, yep.
<spx2> cafuego: is there any other way i might do this ?
<kbidd> *windows
<daved> which one do i want?
<SeveredCross> Not sure daved...
<cafuego> spx2: Probably not
<daved> im text-only right now so some of the web-based help stuff is hard
<konam> if i change the "raw1394" permissions to "video" to work properly with my camcorder, would be any problem later?
<SeveredCross> daved: Probably nvidia-glx-new
<spx2> cafuego: rLy ?
<SeveredCross> Or just nvidia-glx
<n2diy_> kbidd: Yes, right click on it, and select auto hide.
<cenuij> spx2, i dount that would make any difference, with that amount of RAM, on most OS your going to be eating swap unless you run a very tight minial desktop
<SeveredCross> Except autohide is aful.
<SeveredCross> *awful.
<daved> are those the same thing?
<SeveredCross> daved: I think one's a metapackage that points to the other, but I'm not sure.
<SeveredCross> I don't use nVidia so I don't know.
<daved> ok
<daved> here goes nothin'
<kbidd> n2diy_, i dont want to hide it, i just want it to be rendered behind the other windows
<SeveredCross> IMO, autohide is totally awful, the panel doesn't even hide properly.
<SeveredCross> Can't do it kbidd, unless you hide it.
<spx2> cenuij: i think im going to use menuet os soon ...
<norberto> synjet: sorry, I restarted X11. What did you say at the end?
<n2diy_> kbidd: Good luck.
<xp_prg> I want to compose music on linux for my tutorials, anyone know a good piece of software for that?
<kbidd> well is there a way to make it so that when i hide it, it hides the whole thing?  Because right now, it just hides the lower 2/3s or so, and it just looks dumb.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, autohide is awful as hell.
<SeveredCross> There's no way to hide the panel that I know of.
<cenuij> spx2: you could look at running fluxbox as your GUI, it's pretty lightweight
<norberto> synjet: didn't work, I tried with other resolutions and it worked but it doesn't like 1280x1024
<SeveredCross> Well, you can hide it, just not well.
<synjet> norberto: after restarting xserver by ctrl-alt-backspace, hopefully it should take you to the desired resulotion
<amigamia> anyone running ubuntu server?
<SeveredCross> norberto: Do you have the right drivers?
<neonimr> SeveredCross :  so.....
<synjet> norberto: then probably it doesnt support that resolution.. which video card, just wondering?
<SeveredCross> And if you're on feisty, are they enabled in the restricted drivers manager?
<SeveredCross> neonimr: Yes?
<BoomChild> random question, very new to ubuntu, the top header of my windows went away so I can't move the window around, quick fix?
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Are you using Beryl?
<cenuij> dont use beryl
<cenuij> ;)
<BoomChild> lol good point
* SeveredCross wonders if cenuij was in his head
<SeveredCross> Beryl is not good with ATI cards.
<BoomChild> my friend installed it for me
<SeveredCross> Which it sounds like you have.
<cenuij> or if you do, make sure you run a window manager with it ;)
<cafuego> or use beryl, but enable the composite extension in X first
<norberto> SeveredCross: I do, last night I had the same problem and somebody helped me in this channel. I erased the edited file beacuse I thought I knew how to make it work myself but found out it was far from being truth
<SeveredCross> I got it to play somewhat nice.
<neonimr> SeveredCross: so i did the insmod
<BoomChild> thx
<neonimr> SeveredCross: but when i do ifconfig i dont see eth0
<SeveredCross> neonimr: If the network interface doesn't come up, then I don't know.
<cafuego> BoomChild: ctrl-alt-drag works though
<SeveredCross> And if you wanna restart the Window manager.
<synjet> neonimr: try "ifup eth1"
<SeveredCross> Hit Alt-F2
<norberto> synjet: I'm really sure it does support it, but anyway its a nVidia GeForce3 200 Ti
<SeveredCross> and type Metacity
<n2diy_> kbidd: SeveredCross, Here on Dapper I can right click on the top title bar, and select "on top", but it doesn't do anything.
<SeveredCross> *metacity
<SeveredCross> Oh, that doesn't work on Feisty. :)
<cafuego> norberto: you'll want nvidia-glx-legacy then
<s_spiff> can someone tell me how do I add a key for a repo? I want to add the bmpx repo : http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Ubuntu
<Squall> I thinkI did something wrong
<synjet> noberto: did the livecd show the resolution?
<jk__> s_s system->adminitration->sofware sources
<neonimr> SeveredCross: nope no luck
<norberto> cafuego: and how come last night it was working though I installed the driver under "restricted driver manager"
<daved> SeveredCross: thanks, that did the trick
<synjet> s_spiff: you have to add using gpg key add
<firestorm> Hi there. Have apache2/php5 installed with libphp5.conf in the mods-enabled directory as a sym-link. When I try a page.php with phpinfo(); my browser only shows a blank page. Any clues?
<norberto> synjet: not sure about it, how can I know?
<SeveredCross> daved: No problem. :)
<daved> i thought they were, but didnt know that package
<SeveredCross> neonimr: No clue then.  ::shrugs::
<n2diy_> Does Ubuntu have something equivalent to DOS Debug?
<Squall> SeveredCross:  http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/1843/screenshoted5.png
<Squall> Did I do it right?
<s_spiff> jk__, well  I added the repos, but if you see the link I've give, it doesnt give a command to add the key, itstead the link they've provided iopens a html file giving some key
<SeveredCross> insmod's generally worked for me, I used it to load my temperature drivers..
<synjet> noberto: try running the ubuntu live cd, but I doubt it would show the res. you want
<BoomChild> ok I removed the beryl, do I need to restart to get my headings back?
<Squall> im on the livecd now
<SeveredCross> Squall: Actually.
<SeveredCross> You did.
<SeveredCross> But there's a better way. :0
<SeveredCross> Delete the ext3 partition you just created.
<norberto> synjet: if it helps, my monitor is this one: http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Acer-ACER-AL1913W-19IN-LCD
<Squall> Should I do it the better way now?
<SeveredCross> The really huge one.
<SeveredCross> Then Move the small one
<Squall> ok its deleted
<SeveredCross> Move it ALL the way to the beginning of the free space there.
<SeveredCross> Then resize it to take up all the free space behind it.
<SeveredCross> Take another screenshot afterwards, i'll check your work :)
<s_spiff> synjet can you please walk me thru it? the link is : http://bmpx.beep-media-player.org/site/Downloads#Ubuntu
<SeveredCross> BoomChild:
<SeveredCross> Nope
<synjet> noberto: sorry, my knowledge ends here :(
<SeveredCross> Just press Alt-F2
<SeveredCross> Then type 'metacity' sans quotes.
<jk__> s_s: oh you mean this ? http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu/beep-media-player.pubkey
<SeveredCross> And hit enter.
<Squall> how do i move it?
<norberto> synjet: that's ok, thank you so much
<SeveredCross> Squall: Right click on it and hit Move.
<Squall> it lets me resize
<Squall> not move
<s_spiff> jk__, yeah!
<SeveredCross> Weird....
<SeveredCross> oh, it mounted it.
<Squall> the way I have it now would work though right?
<SeveredCross> That's why.
<SeveredCross> Squall: Yeah, but it would be a pain.
<Squall> How? ;p
<SeveredCross> Right-click on the partition and select unmount.
<norberto> synjet: I only wish I didn't erase the well edited file =S
<SeveredCross> Because you'd have to mount multiple disks.
<Squall> its not mounted
<synjet> s_spiff: for medibuntu, wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<SeveredCross> Sure they are.
<SeveredCross> That's what the little locks mean
<norberto> SeveredCross: do you think you can help me?
<SeveredCross> And the fac tthat it says it's mounted on /media/disk-1
<SeveredCross> :-D
<SeveredCross> norberto: Umm, did you install the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<CoF> how do I use/install LVM?
<SeveredCross> CoF: LVM's an install-time option if I remember right.
<jk__> s_s: right .,what synjet said would be one way
<SeveredCross> You'd have to repartition your entire drive.
<synjet> noberto: hey try ubuntuforums.org, someonw might be able to share his xorg file
<CoF> hmmm
<s_spiff> synjet, well its not mediubuntu.. but i got the idea, will check it out
<CoF> how do use it if didn't select it at install time
<DanaG> One odd thing:
<comodo> can someone tell me what the difference is between 6.10 and 7.04
<s_spiff> jk__, ^
<jk__> s_s: basically, get it and add it
<DanaG> lrm-video tries to modprobe nvidia_new on my system.
<synjet> s_spiff: I checked the beep-media link you sent, just copy-paste thos commands.. it should work..
<SeveredCross> CoF: Like I said, I think you may need to repartition.
<DanaG> Of course, it can't find that module because there's no such thing.
<Squall> SeveredCross:  I can't move it no matter what
<SeveredCross> Squall: Really?
* demonspork is now auto-away after 1h 30m idle
<norberto> SeveredCross: I don't think that would work because why it was working ten minutes ago before I edited the xorg file back to its orginal statud?
<SeveredCross> Take a screenshot for me, will you/
<Squall> ok
<SeveredCross> norberto: No clue....
<CoF> SeveredCross: I need to access a RAID 0 partition that is currently picked up as 2 separate drives
<s_spiff> synjet, the second command is to add the key, but i need to get the key, so wonering how to get it.
<norberto> synjet: that'll I do
<SeveredCross> CoF: Hmm...
<s_spiff> i'll try out ur previous command and check it out
<s_spiff>  brb
<SeveredCross> No idea..
<SeveredCross> Never used RAID.
<CoF> well, thnx anyways
<n2diy_> How can I low level format a hard drive with Ubuntu? I know how to do it with DOS Debug, but keeping a DOS boot disk around is a PITA.
<SeveredCross> Low level format?
<SeveredCross> What do you mean.
<SeveredCross> You mean like securely wipe?
<Squall> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/2120/screenshot1qe2.png
<CoF> does anyone know how to tell Linux how to access as a RAID partition?
<synjet> noberto: hey, this might be helpful: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=LdY&q=Acer+AL1913+xorg.conf&btnG=Search
<SeveredCross> Squall: Try applying the current changes.
<SeveredCross> Then resizing.
<BoomChild> Ok, now it's annoying I can't move any windows or resize
<synjet> noberto: I guess someonw has posted their xorg files
<Squall> ok
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Did you start metacity?
<Squall> still cant move
<SeveredCross> WTF....
<s_spiff> synjet, jk__ i tried this command :  wget -q wget -q http://files.beep-media-player.org/packages/ubuntu/beep-media-player.pubkey.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Squall> what do you mean move
<s_spiff> but got a error
<norberto> synjet: what do you mean?
<Squall> like drag
<Squall> or what
<SeveredCross> Squall: No, just right-click and select move.
<BoomChild> SeveredCros: i'm very new to ubuntu and linux right now, but I understand most of it but the names of stuff are lost on me
<Squall> i did
<Squall> now what?
<BoomChild> where do I find that
<SeveredCross> Squall: Can you move it?
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: metacity is the GNOME window manager. Press Alt-F2
<Squall> Move what? Sorry, i'm confused
<SeveredCross> Then in the window that comes up, type metacity and hit enter.
<BoomChild> ok
<synjet> noberto: the google link shows others are in your boat, hence maybe someone in one of the links there might have posted his working xorg file..
<SeveredCross> Hold on squall.
<Squall> ok
<seamus7> Hi... I was trying to change my usplash and now when I boot up my system it dumps me into BusyBox and says something about /bin/sh: can't access tty ... anyone know how I can start getting my system back up??
<BoomChild> SeveredCross: It does nothing, the window disapears
<CoF> does Beryl work with an X800?
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Weird...
<synjet> seamus7: did you edit the grub.conf?
<SeveredCross> Try a reboot then.
<BoomChild> Just did
<synjet> seamus7: I mean menu.lst
<BoomChild> :-/
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<werwin> is mx.archive.ubuntu.org down?
<SeveredCross> Make sure you're starting the right session.
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: When you get to GDM, click on Options and click on Select Session
<konam> someone could tell me the number of the permissions to make a file only readable (ie. sudo chmod XXX file)
<CoF> ugh, grub gives me nightmares
<SeveredCross> Make sure you choose GNOME there.
<BoomChild> Ok brb
<SeveredCross> konam: sudo chmod 444 file I think.
<synjet> werwin: yes, seems so
<Squall> Any idea SeveredCross?
<SeveredCross> Squall: When you right click on the partition in the list.
<SeveredCross> Can you click Resize/Move?
<Squall> yes
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<seamus7> synjet: I had at one point added vga=791 at the end of my kernel listing but I thought I had removed that prior to this problem arising .... I edited /etc/usplash.conf
<SeveredCross> And does it display a whole crapload of free space in front of the partition?
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: No, not a disk wipe, not sure, but probably an MBR wipe.
<synjet> konam: 755
<Squall> theres lots of free space on the right side of the bar
<SeveredCross> Squall: okay, good.
<SeveredCross> Err.
<SeveredCross> Wait.
<SeveredCross> There should be gray to the left of it.
<Squall> o_O
<synjet> seamus7: usplash shouldnt mess it..it is just the x,y resolution
<konam> synjet SeveredCross thanx, 444 worked too, i think
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Got it?
<harry_> What program do I use to rip DVDs? (for personal use)
<SeveredCross> konam: ls l will show you permissions.
<BoomChild> Nope they still ogne
<SeveredCross> Err, ls -l
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Then you fscked something good..
<BoomChild> lol
<n2diy_> harry_: K3B?
<Squall> http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2fr6.png
<seamus7> synjet: that's what I thought ... but I did do something like update-initramfs right before the problem arose
<BoomChild> I didn't do anything though, I resized GAIM and they were gone
<Squall> thats what comes up
<SeveredCross> Try this: What's the output of ps aux | grep metacity look like?
<synjet> seamus7: oops, no idea
<konam> synjet 755 doesn't work, i can write the file
<SeveredCross> What in the name of God?
<SeveredCross> Why isn't there a lot of free space there...
<SeveredCross> And why can't you move it.
<seamus7> synjet: thx even so
<snowman> anyone here using pcmcia wireless?
<SeveredCross> Oh.
<Squall> :/
<SeveredCross> Because ext3 can't be moved.
<synjet> konam: 755 is read-only for others, writeable by only you
<snowman> wondering if I can get a recommendation for an adapter.
<SeveredCross> That's really screwed up, why can't ext3 be moved...
<Squall> So what do I do?
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: Winders has the MBR?
<SeveredCross> n2diy_: Hmm?
<SeveredCross> Squall: Well, I guess it's back to the not-as-good way, unless you want to reinstall Ubuntu, LOL.
<seamus7> synjet: I can't even log into Recovery Mode ... it dumps me into Busy Box as well
<konam> synjet ahh, i want it readable for anybody including me
<konam> readable ONLY
<Squall> reinstall? hell no
<SeveredCross> 444 makes it readable for everyone.
<Squall> I'm fine with half assed
<SeveredCross> Squall: Then just create one big ext3fs partition there.
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: I encountered something like this with 98se,, and had to debug the drive, see my segway?
<SeveredCross> And you may have to mount it when you boot.
<martman> what package do i have to install to get basic c libraries? (like stdio.h)
<pants> tonights woot is camera
<Squall> ok
<martman> i have gcc and libc already
<synjet> konam: oh, I assumed you want to edit/write it :)
<SeveredCross> n2diy_: What do you mean windows has the MBR...
<SeveredCross> 444 will make it readonly for all users.
<synjet> martman, build-essentials
<martman> thanks
<konam> synjet ok, is something weird that happens with dv-cams connected through firewire
<SeveredCross> That's so bizarre that Gparted can't move ext3fs partitions.
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: 98se refused to let me load Knoppix, and I had to debug the drive, the live CD didn't do it. That was a couple of years ago.
<snowman> SeveredCross: are you currently booted into an OS located on that partition?
<neonimr> when i do lspci -v i see SMBus which i think is the lan right?
<poje> Did anyone notice that the fglrx package is 302 moved temporarily?
<SeveredCross> snowman: Uhh...Not my problem.
<SeveredCross> Squall is having the issue.
<snowman> SeveredCross: oops :P
<BoomChild> SeveredCross: Ok, so I removed beryl completely, should I restart or is there anything else I need to do
<SeveredCross> And snowman, I just checked gparted, it can't move ext3fs.
<synjet> konam: I never used that
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Restart would be a good idea.
<snowman> SeveredCross: huh.
<SeveredCross> snowman: Look at GParted --> Features
<SeveredCross> ext3fs move is X-ed out.
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: And that was after fdisking the drive, removing all the partitons, etc...
<excelblue> what's the purpose of the Ubuntu Server Edition?
<excelblue> and how does it differ from most server OS'es?
<SeveredCross> n2diy_: grub-install should rewrite the MBR with GRUB.
<konam> synjet i thought that i'd never use that
<excelblue> is it similar to Debian, but updated more often?
<konam> :)
<Squall> k booting up real ubuntu
<synjet> excelblue: it is console based, eliminating the bloat
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: I suppose so, but the evil dark side doesn't like that. :)
<SeveredCross> n2diy_: Well, I don't know of a way to wipe the MBR proper.
<poje> SeveredCross: old win98 boot disks :D
<excelblue> synjet: is it any easier to use than most Linux distros?
<poje> I keep one around for specifically that
* SeveredCross shrugs
<excelblue> or is it similar to a better RHEL that's free and uses apt
<SeveredCross> I've never had a need to wipe the MBR.
<neonimr> when i do lspci -v i see SMBus which i think is the lan right?
<CoF> MBR is really small
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: Well in DOS, it used to be fdisk /mbr, but that stopped working, and I had to use the debug route.
<synjet> excelblue: it is essentially debian-based, so if deb familiarity matters, it is pretty good..
<SeveredCross> No, LAN will be called Network Controller or Ethernet Controoler
<SeveredCross> s/Controoler/Controller/;
<poje> SeveredCross: I've foobarred a couple *nix installs and wanted to bail back to windows for a breather, and that helps a lot (or to get rid of grub)
<SeveredCross> n2diy_: Something like this: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<SeveredCross> poje: I suppose.
<synjet> excelblue: RH enterprise server isnt free, but CentOS (that is basically the same) is free
<SeveredCross> I would've just booted into a recovery console or something and edited grub.conf to autoboot Windows.
<excelblue> I've used CentOS before - really didn't like its conventions
<SeveredCross> I like GRUB because it boots damn near anything.
<SeveredCross> Oops, that was directed at the worong person
<excelblue> debian was nice but the stable release is so outdated, and even -testing feels a bit "old"
<SeveredCross> The Ethernet paste
<SeveredCross> excelblue: Etch?
<excelblue> wonder if Ubuntu Server Edition would do the job for me
<excelblue> yeah... Etch - even that feels a bit old at times
<SeveredCross> 4.0 shouldn't be outdated, it's fairly recent.
* SeveredCross shrugs.
<n2diy_> SeveredCross: Wait, I'll see if I can find a link to the routine, it is an assembly language routine.
<BoomChild> ok so it looks like I've lost the ability to resize windows
<BoomChild> completely
<synjet> excelblue: if latest packages are your priority, then go for ubuntu server edition
<SeveredCross> neonimr: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) is what you're looking for.
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Weird....
<BoomChild> I know
<excelblue> debian-unstable is where I'd like things to be (for the most part) - except that it's not tested out well enough
<SeveredCross> BoomChild: Press alt-f2, then type gnome-terminal
<SeveredCross> At the terminal, type ps aux | grep metacity
<excelblue> and yeah - things break in -unstable quite a bit from my experience
<BoomChild> Got it back
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> Win.
<norb> synjet: w00t, somehow I get it to work =D
<xtknight> neonimr, no, SMBUS is the system management bus accessed over i2c protocol (irrelevant to ethernet)
<BoomChild> I turned off the Cubbed Desktops
<Tom47> have a problem here with open windows overlapping the gnome top panel ... anyone have any ideas on this?
<synjet> norb: wow, congrats! was it just a reboot?
<synjet> tom47: are you running beryl/compiz?
<norberto> synjet: I made a uninstalling-restarting-installing routine
<Tom47> synjet no its an ati based laptop
<dereck> helllo all!
<dereck> I have a question~
<reubs> I have lost my DVB card when i upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04, can anyone help to get it back?
<norberto> synjet: I was just wondering, why you told me to edit "24" only?
<n2diy_> http://www.fdisk.com/fdisk/HardDrive.htm
<dereck> How do  I get skype to work on AMD64?
<synjet> noberto: no idea, I was told that only that matters (or was asked to specifically checked that row).. I have messed xorg bazillion times :)
<n2diy_> SeveredCross:  here is what I'm talking about:  http://www.fdisk.com/fdisk/HardDrive.htm
<norberto> synjet: great, any other advice concerning xorg.config?
<bullgard4> How does Ubuntu determine the 'last full capacity=3937 mAh' of my battery?
<synjet> noberto: ok, so editing other rows fixed the issue (so that I remember)
<n2diy_> bullgard4: SWAG :)
<norberto> synjet: I didn't get what you said
<synjet> noberto: did editing 4, 8 (other than 24) help?
<Tom47> synjet its exactly the same as described here .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417999
<cenuij> dereck: im not sure that ubuntu is biarch, you would have to run it in a jail ( chroot32 )
<norberto> synjet: I just edited 24
<Squall> Eh
<Squall> I gotta resinstall Ubuntu
<zirhost> how do i load a module for my network card during the setup process?
<Squall> Something happened
<SeveredCross> bullgard4: How do you grab that information?
<SeveredCross> I used to know and totally forgot.
<SeveredCross> Squall: Oh?
<SeveredCross> What happened?
<Squall> No idea
<SeveredCross> Any error messages?
<Squall> When i went to go back on it I got a big error
<Squall> But idc
<Squall> I had like 3 things installed
<Squall> I'll just reinstall
<dereck> well, whenever i try to run skype, it says sudo tar xjvf /tmp/asound32-qtmt32.tar.bz2
<synjet> tom47: it sounds silly, but switching back and forth from one desktop manger to another sometimes messes things up.. I had kubuntu and ubuntu and after using kubuntu, gnome used to act wierdly
<dereck> no it does not, copy and paste error...
<seamus7> Hi... what might have caused my fresh Feisty installation to all of a sudden not boot up ... I get dumped into BusyBox and get tty errors ... whatever they are. ???
<dereck> It really says "No such file or directory"
<bullgard4> SeveredCross: I do not understand your question. Put it in other words, please.
<SeveredCross> bullgard: Where did you get that battery information?
<nanliek> has anyone heard of getdeb.com?
<bullgard4> SeveredCross: I obtained it from the /proc menuhirachy in ACPI.
<synjet> nanliek: yes, but it isnt official
<SeveredCross> Okay, thank you.
<Jachy> Hello. I'm currently in the live cd using Gparted to repartition my external hard drive (it already has Ubuntu on it) to make room for an attempt at Gentoo this summer, and to add a music/games/othermedia partition as well. I'm resizing the Ubuntu partition down from 150 GB to 50 GB, and it's taking a long time... Does anyone have an estimate as to how long it should take?
<Tom47> synjet sorry i misled you there ... its a normal ubuntu 7.04 install .... so "the same" except for the Xubuntu detail :)
<SeveredCross> I knew I'd found it once but could not remember where.
<nanliek> you mean it isn't supported by Ubuntu?..
<nanliek> officially
<Squall> SeveredCross:  I'm trying to reinstall...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19389/
<synjet> nanliek: yes.. some debs arent found in repos, hence some volunteers prepared debs (from sources or rpms)
<cenuij> dereck: skype is currently built for 32 bit architecture ( as far as im aware there is no amd_x64 build ), you will either have to use chroot with 32 bit libraries, use 32 bit ubunto or another distro that is fully biarch
<SeveredCross> Weird
<daved> my system has an onboard sound card that i dont use, and a pci one that i would like to use? how do i tell alsa which device to use by default?
<SeveredCross> That looks like a system recovery partition
<SeveredCross> It's mounted
<SeveredCross> Squall: You're on the Live CD?
<bullgard4> SeveredCross: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info > last full capacity
<SeveredCross> Open a terminal
<Squall> yes
<SeveredCross> bullgard: Yeah, I found it.
<Squall> k
<SeveredCross> Once you're at that terminall
<Squall> yeah
<synjet> daved: system-->pref-->sound
<daved> synjet: doesnt that only do it for gnome?
<SeveredCross> Type sudo umount /media/TOSHIBA and then hit tab.
<ariks> is there a limit to the number of groups a user can be a member of?
<SeveredCross> Bash should fill in the rest of that name for you.
<SeveredCross> Once it does, hit enter.
<dereck> But I had it working jsut fin for 2.5 monthes. I did a fresh install and now... nothing.
<joycetick> how can i start a program minimized from the command line?
<jerkface03> hey guys, does anyone know how I can get my ubuntu machine to broadcast it's hostname such that windows machines will recognize it?
<jerkface03> recognize it by it's hostname I mean
<dereck> Of course i can't remember how I did it before. :P/
<Maxdamantus> joycetick.
<SeveredCross> bullgard4: I think it estimates that information.
<Maxdamantus> screen -d -m command
<Squall> umount: /media/TOSHIBA: not found
<Maxdamantus> Where command is whatever you want to do.
<jerkface03> currently it's sending it's DHCP hostname, I can see it on the router
<SeveredCross> By querying the battery for how long it would last or something.
<jerkface03> but none of the windows machines I use can see it :(
<SeveredCross> Squall: Did you forget to hit Tab?
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> jerkface03: You need Samba.
<Squall> I dont think so
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<Squall> noe
<Squall> i hit tab
<bullgard4> SeveredCross: But how is an intelligent estimate done? My reading is consistent.
<SeveredCross> Squall: when you type ls /media/ what do you see there?
<n2diy_> joycetick: program # will backround it.
<jerkface03> SeveredCross: I'm not too sure what Samba is.
<DarkRAM> question with dmraid. does the mount directory specified in dmraid -ay -v mount -t for each partition need to be the same or different?
<SeveredCross> bullgard4: I don't know to be totally honest.
<SeveredCross> jerkface03: Samba is a way for Linux to communicate with Windows machines.
<Maxdamantus> jerkface03, it's the open source equivalent of network neigbourhood.
<SeveredCross> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3260 kB, installed size 7988 kB
<Angel-SL> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bullgard4> SeveredCross: Ok. Thank you. Have a nice Sunday.
<SeveredCross> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Angel-SL> !symlink
<dereck> why would i get a message "No such file or directory" when I can see it when i LS
<jerkface03> okie dokie
<SeveredCross> dereck: ls, no caps.
<SeveredCross> Linux is case sensitive.
<jerkface03> and what's the apt-get to load it onto my ubuntu machine???
<Maxdamantus> apt-get install samba
<dereck> ty
<Squall> "disk-1 TOSHIBA SYSTEM VOLUME"
<SeveredCross> Check out the link from ubotu
<jerkface03> any kind of configuration needed? or do i just install it and start using it right away?
<SeveredCross> Squall: Okay, then type sudo umount /media/TOSHIBA\ SYSTEM\ VOLUME/
<Maxdamantus> Yes, you need to configure it.
<Maxdamantus> What do you intend for it to do?
<Squall> ok
<joycetick> Maxdamantus: that didn't quite work, it just opened normally
<SeveredCross> I recommend you read the links above jerkface03.
<jerkface03> reading now..
<SeveredCross> joycetick: Is it a GUI program?
<Maxdamantus> Oh. A GUI.
<joycetick> SeveredCross: yes, its gwget
<Squall> Cool thanks SeveredCross, it's installing
<odinriko> Is there a utorrent-alike bittorrent client for ubuntu?  I want a multi-torrent tracker, but azureus is very much to heavy for my system
<SeveredCross> No problem Squall.
<SeveredCross> Did you make it all 1 big partition?
<Squall> odinriko: You can get uTorrent on ubuntu with Wine
<Squall> Yeah
<ariks> if you just want to be able to resolve the hostname to the ip, installing samba is all you need to do.
<SeveredCross> Okay. :)
<vanberge> can anybody recommend a good dvd ripping encoding strategy?  :-)  thanks in advance
<Squall> Wait
<Squall> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<SeveredCross> Woot?
<SeveredCross> WTH?
<big_area> anyone familiar with libnotify or notification daemon? google hasn't been my friend tonight
<alan__> How can I have Ubuntu show a Mac-like slideshow display of images in a given folder?
<synjet> vanberge: check ubuntuguide.org (I am having probs loading that page).. that page has the required dvd ripping s/w info
<daved> synjet: btw, the answer is asoundconf
<vanberge> synjet, cool.. thx
<DarkRAM> anyone here use dmraid?
<alan__> How can I have Ubuntu show a Mac-like slideshow display of images in a given folder?
<joycetick> SeveredCross: how do i have a gui app start minimised to the tray?
<Flannel> !dvd | synjet
<SeveredCross> You can't unless it has a tray icon.
<ubotu> synjet: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<SeveredCross> What app are you trying to start/
<joycetick> SeveredCross: it does, gwget
<SeveredCross> Umm, I have no clue, look at gwget's commandline options
<ariks> smbfs is a flaky piece of crap... i wish i found out it had been depcrecated a while ago.
<konam> which is the group "disk" in feisty, i can't see it
<synjet> flannel, vanberge: he wanted to rip.. dvd-rip, I guess..
<joycetick> SeveredCross: where can i find them?
<Megaqwerty> how do I import dlls from my windows install into wine?
<SeveredCross> joycetick: gwget --help on the commandline.
<konam> is represented by fuse now (i doubt it though)
<joycetick> SeveredCross: thanks
<vanberge> synjet,  Flannel  yeah im trying to rip... playback is fine.
<Squall> I need to reboot
<Squall> brb
<alan__> How can I have Ubuntu show a slideshow of images?
<synjet> flannel, vanberge: apt-get install dvd-rip
<strabes> Megaqwerty: you just copy them into the appropriate directory in ~/.wine from your windows install
<synjet> alan: any photo-viewer has that option (f-spot?)
<DarkRAM> question with dmraid. does the mount directory specified in dmraid -ay -v mount -t for each partition need to be the same or different?
<cenuij> Megaqwerty: just copy them to ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<Megaqwerty> strabes: thanks!
<Megaqwerty> cenuij: thanks to you as well
<alan__> fspot thanks - I was also hoping is was built-in to the file explorer somehow, but I'll try fspot
<konam> synjet which is the group "disk" in feisty, i can't see it. i want my user to be part of it
<ariks> alan__: there is also picasa for linux. i've never used it
<voltagex> is there an ubuntu supported mp3 encoder?
<voltagex> I would like to rip some CDs to MP3
<synjet> konam: group disk? no idea.. are you using the users/groups option in system?
<n2diy_> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<konam> synjet yeah, i can't see it
<ariks> voltagex: lame
<Flannel> vanberge: Read the last clause of that factoid.  k9copy is useful to copy DVDs
<voltagex> ariks: I can only do 1 file at a time from the command line
<voltagex> Flannel: you mean voltagex?
<ariks> voltagex: grip maybe?
<voltagex> ariks: I ripped them to wav first
<jerkface03> Hrm
<jerkface03> these samba guides are all about setting up printers and sharing folders and what not
<jerkface03> I just want my windows machine to see the hostname of the linux machine
<jerkface03> What do I have to do in the samba config file to just have the host be recognized?
<ariks> voltagex: i think grip can handle that too
<tuko> can anyone help me?? sound problem +feisty
<synjet> !ask>tuko
<voltagex> ariks: ok, to be a little more clear all I want to do is batch lame --alt-preset-standard
<fsckit> anyone here use frostwire?
<tuko> well no sound, i dont know ehy, i have my user in the audio group...
<tuko> why *
<tuko> i've edited the modprobe..
<jerkface03> Can someone help me with this issue or what? All I need is for my windows machines to be able to access the ubuntu machine by it's hostname...
<jerkface03> What exactly do I have to do with samba to get that done?
<synjet> fsckit: I had used it long back..
<jerkface03> oh wait
<jerkface03> there it is
<jerkface03> lol
<fsckit> jerkface03, if you're a noob like me, just run a simple ftp server
<jerkface03> im noober than a noob
<jerkface03> but I already got a ftp server running :)
<jerkface03> i just need either a static ip or a hostname to access because of the SVN server im running on that machine
<jerkface03> and the crappy microsoft router i have won't let me do that :(
<jerkface03> and the dlink one keeps rebooting itself
<jerkface03> so it's hostname time
<fsckit> synjet, seen it in the repo's, thought i'd try it. it's great. just getting high cpu usage though
<lancer> jerkface - I have no idea (jumping in mid conversation) though when I set up my school LAN with Linux and Windows, Windows could not see Linux clients to printer unless tehy logged in with name "guest"
<synjet> fsckit: yeah, I had used it on dapper.. it was resource-intensive
<GresP> jerkface, use the ubuntu box to provide the DHCP service, then turn this feature off on your routers
<GresP> then get the ubuntu box to fix certain IP addresses based upon the mac address
<Squall> SeveredCross:  I keep getting errors:(
<Bradf0rd> Hey does anyone know where to find a good explanation of how to change the Grub boot priority???
<DarkRAM> anyone here use dmraid?
<tuko> i
<tuko> i use dmraid
<DarkRAM> question with dmraid. does the mount directory specified in dmraid -ay -v mount -t for each partition need to be the same or different?
<Squall> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19391/
<tuko> humm sorry
<wael95> can i use the PSP on linux?
<tuko> i just use it.. i can't answer
<ariks> jmspeex: the nmbd stuff should just work. if the samba service is running.
<chief> my resolv.conf is getting overwritten a system start is that normal???
<DarkRAM> tuko, this is the command I', using: dmraid -ay -v mount -t ntfs -o users,owner,ro,umask=000 dev/mapper/nvidia_dfehdhhb /<your mount dir>
<DarkRAM> what would be my mount dir?
<jmspeex> ariks: I think you meant someone else
<jlilly> anyone here running beryl that can help me out? It should take just < 1 min. PM me if you can help.
<ariks> jmspeex: err yeah sorry
<ariks> jerkface03:  the nmbd stuff should just work. if the samba service is running.
<ariks> chief: dhclient tends to overwrite it i think.
<jmspeex> ariks: I'll forgive you if you can help me get my touchpad running :-)
<chief> i'm using static
<jmspeex> Seriously, anyone knows why docking/undocking screws up the behaviour of my touchpad?
<vanberge> synjet,  Flannel  -  dvdrip is one sweet program...!
<jmspeex> as in tapping stops working and sensitivity goes through the roof
<toool> any one here know much about hard drives, can only get read only access to the partition
<strabes> toool: what filesystem is it
<toool> ext2
<jmspeex> toool: Just mount rw and make sure you have the permissions
<ariks> chief: maybe disabling the oh so helpful network manager and such would help..
<JSPJunkie> anyone wanna hear about my girlfriend cheating on me!
<ariks> if you have multiple nics it might also be doing something stupid
<tuko> I dont have any sound.. some idea ?? i've just installed feisty
<toool> jmspeex  how do you mount rw
<strabes> JSPJunkie: they do in #ubuntu-offtopic
<JSPJunkie> ok thanks!
<strabes> :)
<crimsun> tuko: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<tuko> ok
<chief> ok in network settings i've added a dns.. where is that saved to?? resolv.conf or somewhere else???
<wael95> if there a application for PSP to work on Linux?
<tondar> hey all
<fiery_cleric> tool: sudo mount -o remount -o rw /mountpoint
<chief> ariks oh ??
<ariks> chief: somewhere else. i can't remember where /etc/sysconfig... that might be redhat.. /etc/network/ maybe
<tondar> anyone help me with pidgin installation on feisty?
<chief> ok thx
<jerkface03> hey how do I read mail in ubuntu?
<jerkface03> i just got a notification that I got mail
<synjet> tondar: getdeb.com has pidgin deb package for dload
<ariks> chief: but it should ultimately be reflected in resolve.conf
<tondar> thanks synjet
<tuko> heyyy crimsum!
<toool> fiery_cleric   says it can't find mount point
<ghostkernel> EVOLUTION!
<jerkface03> ??? viewing mail? anyone?
<LtL> jerkface03 - evolution, or in an xterm, type mail
<jerkface03> xtrem?
<ariks> jerkface03: a terminal window
<ariks> the 'mail' command
<aboyousif> guys i need help setting postfix to rely on smtp ..
<jerkface03> kaz@svnserv:~$ mail
<jerkface03> -bash: mail: command not found
<jerkface03> :(
<LtL> jerkface03 - gnome-terminal
<LtL> jerkface03 - evolution will read localhost mail
<ariks> jerkface03: at worst you could cat /var/mail/kaz
<jerkface03> im not too sure what evolution is
<jerkface03> im not using a gui
<fiery_cleric> toool: i mean /mountpoint is where the filesystem is so probably something like /media/usbdisk
<krustyclo> i need help. im using feisty fawn desktop and i dont think its recognizing my usb memory stick. i loaded usb-storage memory module and dmesg reports "USB Mass Storage support registered". what else can i look at to figure out whats wrong
<ariks> jerkface03: i use mutt on the commandline
<jerkface03> lol awsome
<jerkface03> thanks ariks
<jerkface03> cat worked :P
<Sivart0> oh the joys of compiling <_<
<musya> anybody know of any cool themes? like apple or something like this http://www.gentoo.org/images/shots/desktop-rehcmx.jpg
<LtL> i didnt know ubuntu had mutt, cool.
<musya> though thats gentoo
<synjet> musya: gnome-look.org
<krustyclo> can anyone help me ?
<Cards2468> how do i compile cpp code in ubuntu's terminal?
<synjet> !ask>krustyclo
<ariks> LtL: is it installed by default?
<psst> Cards2468: what have you tried so far?
<synjet> krustyclo; does lsusb show the drive?
<musya> Cards2468:  do you haveg++
<krustyclo> i did ask my question already
<musya> ?"
<LtL> ariks - not sure
<Cards2468> gcc and g++
<psst> Cards2468: and what happened?
<strabes> musya: well, that's a screenshot from KDE with superkaramba
<redthreat47> can you link again?
<musya> whats superkaramba?
<synjet> musya: this site has many themes: gnome-look.org (including mac-like themes)
<Cards2468> i got it to recognize gcc eventually
<psst> yay
<LtL> ariks - not in my desktop install.
<strabes> musya: it's the widgets engine
<musya> k, thanks
<strabes> in that screenshot
<Cards2468> but it says cannot exec 'ccplus'
<musya> Cards2468: do you have g++?
<redthreat47> link it again :)
<Cards2468> i have gcc now
<toool> stil won't let me
<n2diy_> SeveredCross:  So what do you think?    here is what I'm talking about:  http://www.fdisk.com/fdisk/HardDrive.htm
<krustyclo> synjet, lsusb seems to just hang....
<A_A> when i open azureus the splash screen comes up and it loads everything, then the main window opens and then dissapears straight away. anyone know y it does that ?
<musya> Cards2468: then its just g++ name.cpp -o name
<musya> g++ name.cpp compiles it, and -o name makes the object or binary file of name name
<synjet> a_a: maybe a java issue, I had that prob before, and switched to bittornado
<A_A> i reinstalled just about everything to do tih java
<Cards2468> g++ command not found
<A_A> with*
<wael95>  the PSP work on Linux?
<ariks> A_A: i've heard that the azareus package is just broken
<A_A> o
<A_A> ill install a previous version then
<Bradf0rd> Hey, I was in here earlier asking about Grub boot priority
<AbdulioUnited> Good morning to everyone
<ariks> are you using a version from universe/multiverse? or something you downloaded directly?
<musya> Cards2468: do you have g++ for sure?
<tondar> synjet: getdeb.com wont work :(
<krustyclo> synjet, lsusb return 2 lines: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 and Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<musya> type g++ in terminal
<Cards2468> no, but gcc works is recognized
<musya> if you get no command then you need g++
<musya> sudo apt-cache search g++
<pyrak> how do i delete old build names from the build loader, and do they serve any purpose after an upgrade?
<synjet> krustyclo, hmmn try mounting it in the terminal
<musya> once you find the exact name of it do sudo apt-get install nameofit
<krustyclo> synjet, how ?
<krustyclo> i mean i know how to mount
<ghostkernel> does anyone know the where i can find the mutt email client manual?
<musya> Cards2468: you use messenger like msn or yahoo?
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone on this channel know how or where to find info on changing boot priority for Grub??????
<krustyclo> but i dont know the device name
<synjet> tondar: getdeb.net, sorry my mistake
<Cards2468> aim
<musya> Bradf0rd: thats been a question ive been thinking of for a while
<ariks> krustyclo: check dmesg maybe?
<musya> Cards2468: hmmm
<Flannel> Bradf0rd: boot priority?
<krustyclo> ariks nothing in dmesg
<musya> i got msn and yahoo, icq
<synjet> !mount>krustyclo
<Cards2468> i tried the sudo command and it worked, but it still doesn't recognize g++
<pyrak> Bradf0rd, good question, i also need help with Grub
<musya> i dont like this window too busy
<Cards2468> doesn't gaim work with icq?
<musya> get a yahoo or msn account and ill help you with whatever you need?
<musya> yea
<musya> but i forgot my icq id....:D
<Cards2468> lol
<Flannel> Bradf0rd: what do you mean by boot priority?
<musya> just get a msn or yahoo and let me know and ill help yo
<musya> you*
<musya> np
<krustyclo> ive got this in dmesg. new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6 usb 2-1 device not accepting address 6, error -110
<pyrak> Flannel, order of boot options
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: grub menu order perhaps?
<Cards2468> that's ok, i'll get my friend to help me, thanks very much for everything so far tho
<ariks> krustyclo: hmm well dmesg tends to spew a few lines any time i plug any device in. is the usb stick even reciving power? does it have any kind of led that lights up?
<LtL> musya - try typing in your irc client /ignore joins parts quits
<AbdulioUnited> good morning!! is there someone who installed "Skype for Linux Repostitories
<krustyclo> ariks, the usb device is lit up
<Bradf0rd> Flannel, Yeah, I was in here a while ago asking, and I went to do it and I didn't know what I was doing... I need something to read up on about it...
<musya> k just look for g++ in repos
<musya> LtL: what does that do?
<Cards2468> alright
<sexiness> so uh
<ariks> krustyclo: ah so it did say something in dmesg.. i dunno what it means though :)
<sexiness> how do you know when beryl fucks linux up
<LtL>  musya - try typing in your irc client /ignore  #ubuntu joins parts quits   ...sorry typo
<Flannel> !language | sexiness
<ubotu> sexiness: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sexiness> oops
<musya>  #ubuntu joins parts quits
<sexiness> how do you know when beryl destroys linux
<pyrak> Flannel, also i would like to know how to remove items from the boot list
<musya> /ignore joins parts quits
<pyrak> Flannel, (ie, old Ubuuntu builds)
<musya> dont work man
<LtL> musya - use /ignore  if your client supports it. it will filter all the j/p/q's
<strabes> musya: just use a PM....
<Matir> I have a USB->IDE adapter that's worked for a number of hard drives tonight (doing some cleanup, etc.) but for one, I keep getting: scsi 23:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<wael95> can any one  tells me if the PSP work on Linux ?
<aboyousif>  i dpkg-reconfigure postfix and use internet with smart host .. when it asked for rely host i entered the smtp.google.com .. and completed the things
<BHSPitMonkey> wael95, yes.
<aboyousif>  now i should add my gmail account details which i don't know where i add it
<AbdulioUnited> is there anyone who knows how to open this file? /etc/apt/sources.list
<synjet> pyrak: just comment the parts you dont want to appear in the GRUB, but be very careful
<strabes> AbdulioUnited: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ariks> krustyclo: googling that provides some results. no solutions that i noticed in skimming it
<AbdulioUnited> thanks strabes
<pyrak> synjet, how?
<musya> /ignore joins parts quits
<musya> i dont have a space
<musya> and i cant send pm
<pyrak> Bradf0rd, any luck?
<strabes> musya: what IRC client are you using....
<musya> not very skilled with irc
<musya> gaim
<synjet> pyrak: using # at the beginning
<pyrak> synjet, yes, but where is the file?
<strabes> musya: i don't know but that might have something to do with it......
<Bradf0rd> Flannel, what I mean is... in  Grub, it'll automatically boot into Ubuntu if you don't select another... I'd rather have Vista boot first until I get Ubuntu set up right...
<strabes> use xchat or lostirc if you're on gnome
<strabes> musya ^^^
<musya> hmm ok
<musya> what do you use?
<musya> strabes: why?
<musya> xchat isnt free
<strabes> musya: i use konversation because i use KDE and i like the GUI and interface
<musya> hmm i like gnome its clean
<strabes> musya: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Bradf0rd> pyrak, nope... I also need a way o get WiFi to work... Ubuntu will not even acknowledge my network, whereas Vista on this machine will, and OS X on my ibook will
<synjet> pyrak: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<strabes> musya: no i meant i like the interface and gui of konversation
<jerkface03> ok so I've installed samba, but how do I set up the users?
<musya> yea but its for kde
<musya> or unless you got kde libaries
<strabes> musya: that's why i recommended lostirc or xchat....
<musya> then you can run it under gnome
<musya> eh, whatever
<musya> ill be fine
<musya> thanks though
<pyrak> synjet, thanks, just found, so is it normal that i should remove the name of the old build each time i upgrade ubuntu?
<Ferrixman> hello!
<Bradf0rd> So, does anyone know how to get Wifi working in Ubuntu?
<pyrak> Bradf0rd, yeah, my card will get signals in some places from linux and not windows, and some places vice versa, it's weird
<synjet> pyrak: dont remove, just comment using the hash (#) and be very careful in commenting which parts.. so that you dont mess up the GRUb and arent thrown off
<pyrak> synjet, can you refer me to some literature that describes how i would fix things if i fscked this up?
<levander> Anyone here use moinmoin?  I'm trying to figure out what happened to it during my Feisty upgrade.
<Bradf0rd> pyrak, I can set up any kind of network and Ubuntu will NOT pick it up... even when I enter everything in manually, I get nothing... idk what to do about it
<wael95> Psp doesn't work on my PC , if there a applications for it?
<Ferrixman> i have a problem: i'm installing TeXLive 2007... installation is ok, i've set the PATH, and the command "texconfig" works as user, but... if i try to "sudo texconfig", it says command not found...
<synjet> pyrakL if you messed your GRUB, you can recover using a livecd and "boot: rescue" option
<ariks> wael95: psp?
<wael95> ariks, yes
<jerkface03> ok good I got a account I can use to access my ubuntu machine thru samba now
<aboyousif> wael95, where are you from ?
<jerkface03> now how do I share directories?
<pyrak> Bradf0rd, check out wifi radar, see if configuring your connection through that helps at all
<ariks> wael95: what's psp?
<Ferrixman> can anyone help me with that, please?
<wael95> aboyousif,lebanon
<Bradf0rd> pyrak, k, from synaptic
<pyc> hi, what's the name of the browser that still under development that sounds like "kazekage" or something?
<aboyousif> wael95, do you need a ps2 emulator ?
<pyrak> Bradf0rd, roger
<pyrak> whats the syntax for a gksudo to open a txt doc?
<pyrak> also, is there a way to do it from the GUI?
<wael95> aboyousif, no it's just my PSP that no works on ubuntu
<aboyousif> pyc, gksudo gedit file.txt
<synjet> pyrak: gksudi gedit file_name_with_path
<Flannel> Bradf0rd: You want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and change the "default" number to your vista entry (starts counting at zero)
<Bradf0rd> pyrak, damn, what's this? "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wifi-radar/wifi-radar_1.9.7-0ubuntu4_all.deb
<Bradf0rd>   Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<aboyousif> wael95, what psp you mean ? (psp = paint shop pro files , sony psp )
<Ferrixman> please, help me... i need to use LaTeX!!!
<ariks> Flannel: you probably have to set root's path too if you want it to work with sudo
<sexiness> what's the command to update
<pyrak> synjet, thanks, and is there a way to open a system file with write privileges from the GUI?
<Flannel> Ferrixman: you want tetex packages
<ariks> Flannel: you could always specifiy the full path at worst
<ariks> blah
<Ferrixman> i'm installing TeXLive
<ariks> sorry Flannel did it again
<Flannel> ariks: You're not talking to me, I imagine. ;)
<wael95> aboyousif, sony psp
<aboyousif> wael95, sorry i cann't help in that ..
<Flannel> Ferrixman: don't.  Use tetex, its in the repositories
<Ferrixman> Flannel, i've installed TeXLive, installation was ok... now i have to configure it... if i run the command texconfig as simple user, it works, but it can't then reconfigure files... if i try to run the command with sudo, it just says "command not found"
<riazi> guys,how could I be invisible on yahoo but available on msn ('pidgin') ??
<wael95> aboyousif,ok
<Flannel> Ferrixman: You'll have to ask the TexLive people about that.  I have no idea how they've set it up
<Angel-SL> Hello, what is the default runlevel of Ubuntu?
<synjet> riazi: cloak of invisibikity? ;)
<Ferrixman> Flannel, i've installed TeXLive once, everything was good, i just don't understand why a command runs as user but not with sudo...
<riazi> synjet: c'mon, anyway?
<Angel-SL> !rc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ariks> Ferrixman: you get command not found because it's not in root's path
<wael95> if anyone now about sony psp problem?
<crimsun> Angel-SL: the equivalent of '2'.
<Angel-SL> 2?
<Hajiki> how do i open OFFICE 2007 files in OpenOffice???? them seem to be .Docx files
<Flannel> Ferrixman: whats the exact command you're running with sudo?
<ariks> Ferrixman: specify the full path, or adjust root's path
<Ferrixman> ariks, i have added it to PATH
<crimsun> Angel-SL: on Debian-based systems, 2-5 are identical.
<Ferrixman> sudo texconfig
<synjet> riazi: yahoo invi is possible (from gaim experience) not sure of msn
<ariks> Ferrixman: your user's path and root's path?
<synjet> riazi: yahoo invi : status-->invi
<Angel-SL> crimsun: waait. i need the one that is executed during bootup!
<Ferrixman> dunno... i've run this: PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2005/bin/i386-linux:$PATH; export PATH
<crimsun> Angel-SL: what are you trying to do?
<riazi> synjet: yah but then msn will be invi too
<peepsalot> how can i remove the first 80 bytes from a binary file?
<Angel-SL> crimsun: add a IP alias?
<crimsun> Angel-SL: that has nothing to do with runlevels.  Configure that in interfaces(5).
<Angel-SL> that'll be erased after bootup, won't it?
<Angel-SL> reboot*
<crimsun> ...no.
<Bradf0rd> Hey, I installed wine, and I'm trying to run .exe's but it tells me I need windows xp sp 2... what's that mean? I have to install windows??? I don't get it
<Angel-SL> crimsun: after reboot?
<synjet> riazi: nope, you can change for individual a/cs I think.. just change the bottom status message for yahoo, then edit msn a/c and change the bottom status accordingly, doesnt work?
<Ferrixman> ariks, is that the right command?
<crimsun> Angel-SL: I typed "no" above.
<pyrak> what's the ubuntu memtest do?
<ariks> Ferrixman: to set the path for user. it clearly isn't being inherited by root through sudo
<Angel-SL> crimsun: so where is this interfaces file?
<crimsun> Angel-SL: in a Terminal, type:  man 5 interfaces
<ariks> Ferrixman: the best solution is to do as Flannel suggested and install the official ubuntu packages
<Ferrixman> but, last time it worked fine!
<riazi> synjet: ok, how can I change for yahoo acc only though??
<ariks> Ferrixman: if you don't wnat to do that. change root's PATH variable in /root/.bashrc and see if that does it
<Fezzler> How do I get to root so I can change Permission on locked Example files?
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: sudo (COMMAND)
<Fezzler> I'm using gnome
<Angel-SL> open the terminal?
<Fezzler> Newbie
<Angel-SL> programs>accessories>terminal
<Fezzler> okay, there
<Fezzler> just type sudo?
<Angel-SL> no.
<jerkface03> Hey
<jerkface03> so
<Fezzler> Thanks Angel
<jerkface03> Do I have to worry about any security issues with Samba?
<jerkface03> I have nothing defined, I just installed and used the default conf file
<peepsalot> anyone recommend a hex editor for linux?
<Bradf0rd> Wifi Radar isn't showing any of the Wireless Networks in the area, do I need some drivers or something? If so where do I get them?
<Ferrixman> i'll try to reboot
<Fezzler> I just want to get in and get out after getting permission to Examples files
<ariks> jerkface03: there won't be any default users or shares i think. so you are probably ok
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: reply PM
<peepsalot> !hex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<synjet> riazi: try enabling only yahoo ID, invi mode, then enable msn a/c and again invi mode? not sure, never had to do that
<jerkface03> well I did add myself as a user ariks,
<jerkface03> i did sudo smbpasswd -a
<jerkface03> should I take it off?
<jerkface03> cause I don't really need myself on there
<jerkface03> I just need samba so my windows machine can see my ubunt u machine
<Bradf0rd> Should I go to Dell, b/c I have a Dell, or should I try Ubuntu, to see if they have dell Wifi Drivers...please help
<riazi> synjet: ok, i'll give it a try
<wael95> if there anyone who now about sony psp problem?
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, what kind of wireless card is it
<riazi> synjet: nope, wont work
<ariks> jerkface03: might as well if you are paranoid ;)..
<synjet> riazi: maybe try "amsn" for msn? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, also, do your networks show up in NetworkManager (the wireless applet up near the clock)
<jerkface03> ariks: ok deleted it
<ariks> jerkface03: if you just want the hostname to resolve like that you might be able to disable smbd altogether and just use nmbd
<Bradf0rd> BHSPitMonkey, I have no Idea... the Hardware Info doesn't show me what it's called
<Fezzler> Angel: Here?
<jerkface03> ariks: thanks :()
<jerkface03> :)*
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, run "lspci" in a terminal
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: uhh..
<riazi> synjet: hahha, hate to have >1 msngers :(
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: once ur in the terminal, do cd /home/your username here/
<Fezzler> Angel: Help in IM?
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: once ur in the terminal, do cd /home/your username here/
<Fezzler> okay
<robinlinth> HELP!!! i'm in a GNOME without a windowmanager and no possibility to run metacity whatsoever... how do i restore this?
<Angel-SL> then chown your_username_here Examples
<Bradf0rd> BHSPitMonkey, No, nothing shows up there unless I have it hardwired... It says "Wireless" but there's nothing under it... so
<wiitard> hey guys im trying to run ROSEGARDEn and it says my system timer is too low
<wiitard> and i need to contact my kernal people.
<Fezzler> chown?
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: just do ittt
<vanberge> could anybody point me in the right direction of replacing the vi sym link with vim ?
<robinlinth> HELP!!! i'm in a GNOME without a windowmanager and no possibility to run metacity whatsoever... how do i restore this?
<Fezzler> came back not permitted
<ariks> robinlinth: my lazy half assed way would be to rm -r all my .gconf and .gnome directories and just restart gnome.
<Flannel> vanberge: what?  vi already is symlinked to vim
<Hajiki> how do i open OFFICE 2007 files in OpenOffice???? them seem to be .Docx files
<wiitard> Oy how i change the kernal timer
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: sorry, can you come to PM???
<vanberge> Flannel, no it isnt.
<robinlinth> ariks, but then all configs would be gone and i spent hours fine-tuning my configs
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, do the terminal command I said before
<kahrytan> robinlinth: That much suck.
<vanberge> Flannel, i type vi, and vim each in command line... they are not hte same
<kahrytan> *must
<robinlinth> kahrytan, yeah
<Bradf0rd> BHSPitMonkey,  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<robinlinth> i don't know HOW it happened
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, ah, broadcom are nasty.
<kahrytan> robinlinth: No title bars sucks.
<Angel-SL> why not just go in and copy the files you want out?
<kahrytan> robinlinth: You try reinstalling metacity?
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, can you connect the machine to a wired connection I assume?
<Angel-SL> still, what is the default runlevel of ubuntu?? anyone?
<Fezzler> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to Fezzler) from Angel-SL
<robinlinth> yesterday, my mom shut down the PC forcefully. And now my GNOME's fscked up
<synjet> robinlinth: try failsafe mode (terminal) and then apt-get install gnome (might fix broken stuff)
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, (in order to install software)
<Rio79> mediawiki says to avoid this, but it is still possible to move your wiki from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04, correct?
<A_A> whats an equiv. to blackdown ?
<Fezzler> When I copy them will I have permission?
<Bradf0rd> BHSPitMonkey, Yes, I'm using it right now.
<wiitard> System timer resolution is too low?
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: just highlight ctrl-c and go out and ctrl-v
<robinlinth> kahrytan, no its in the settings..
<robinlinth> in the session
<robinlinth> it won't run metacity
<synjet> a_a: sun java has latest stuff instead of going for backdown
<Fezzler> I want to delete some too
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: what for?
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, install ndisgtk through synaptic or apt-get
<A_A> ta
<Flannel> vanberge: `ls -al /etc/alternateives | grep vi` returns what for /etc/alternateives/vi?
<Fezzler> A few are locking up the computer
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: that Examples thing is actually a shortcut to a folder ..
<Fezzler> Sax.ogg and an spx file
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: just take the ones you want and remove the shortcut!
<kahrytan> robinlinth: What is?
<Flannel> vanberge: er, that should be /etc/alternateives not however I spelt it
<Fezzler> okay I'll try
<vanberge> Flannel,  in /usr/bin - vi is  linked to /etc/alternatives/vi
<robinlinth> kahrytan, for some reason, metacity's out of GNOME's startup session
<vanberge> Flannel,  vim is linked to /etc/alternatives/vim
<wiitard> System timer resolution is too low? what does this mean
<wiitard> and how i fix it
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, after you do that, you'll have an entry in System>Administration called Windows Wireless Drivers or something like that.   There, you'll be able to install the Windows driver to your card (get it from dell's site).
<Flannel> vanberge: right.  that's not what I asked.  Look in /etc/alternatives for what those are linked to
<Bradf0rd> BHSpitMonkey, What's BHS stand for???
<BHSPitMonkey> Bradf0rd, not any school you go to.
<vanberge> Flannel,  vi = vim.tiny
<Fezzler> That worked Angel
<Flannel> vanberge: and vim?
<Fezzler> I have permissions too on them
<riazi> where does pidgin put's its icon?
<Fezzler> delete examples folder
<Fezzler> Thanks
<vanberge> Flannel,  vim.tiny as well... ?
<riazi> where does pidgin put it's icon?*
<ariks> vanberge: just apt-get remove vim-tiny and apt-get install the full version
<Bradf0rd> BHSpitmonkey, It's not... I was thinking Bakersfield High School... but I'm guessing there are a lot of other BHS's in the world
<Flannel> vanberge: There you go ;)  Ubuntu's default vim is vim-tiny, you want to install the full one.  Don't remove vim-tiny though, just install vim
<synjet> riazi: apps-->pidgin, add that launcher in top panel, and check its properties and see where its icon is
<vanberge> ariks, Flannel  when did vim stop coming default?
<riazi> synjet: that's the problem, there is a red x for the icon
<riazi> synjet: I want to locate it manually
<synjet> riazi: hmmn, then dload an icon from their website, and link appropriately
<ariks> vanberge: dunno, it was like that in the last release. can't recall much further back than that.
<riazi> synjet: k
<vanberge> ariks, Flannel   now i have what i want... syntax highlighting..  :-)
<Flannel> vanberge: Edgy is when it become standard.
<tanis13> hola bueno das a todos
<synjet> !es>tanis13
<astonerbum> Hey, has anyone had trouble setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04?
<WebCrusader> I had
<tanis13> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Angel-SL> Hello, how do I make rc2.d run /sbin/ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.1.110 on startup?
<tanis13> ???
<WebCrusader> because of the mainboard sound card
<tanis13> synjet
<indrek> problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2601485#post2601485
<Fezzler> Can Ubuntu Fiesty handle a 200 gig HD?
<Flannel> Fezzler: of course it can
<Angel-SL> Fezzler: of course
<riazi> Fezzler: why not!!!!
<synjet> angel-sl, see sessions under system-->prefs
<Angel-SL> Flannel: do you happen ro know?
<astonerbum> well i can get the "tests" to play some sounds, but i cant actually get all apps working simulatniously on the same settings
<ALL4N> hey, I just installed the generic kernel (its better for P4 than i386 kernel right?), but now the nvidia driver does not work anymore, do I need to compile or something?
<mysta> is it a good idea to profile my boot process on feisty? or is this technique for older distros?
<Flannel> ALL4N: you installed `linux-generic`?
<tanis13> were have a chanel where speak spanish????
<Fezzler> Got new 200 gig.  hda1 is 20 gig.  So I put new HD in box, boot Ubuntu and what?  Mount disk?  Will I need to format it?
<ALL4N> Flannel: yes
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | tanis13
<ubotu> tanis13: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ALL4N> Flannel: since I could not find linux-i686
<Flannel> ALL4N: that's because it doesn't exist anymore.  -generic is what you want
<ALL4N> Flannel: thats what I thought, so how do I make nvidia work with it?
<riazi> any icons for pidgin out there?
<avalon_> I'm having trouble with k3b. Everytime I start it, it tells me no mp3 audio decoder detected. I have libmad0 as it suggests, but it's not detecting. What else do I need to install?
<Flannel> ALL4N: This is the nvidia from the repositories?
<tanis13> oke gracias por que mi ingles es psimo ya lo habrs comprobado
<tanis13> jejej
<ALL4N> Flannel: oh, I install linux-image-generic
<ALL4N> Flannel: yes
<astonerbum> Can anyone assist me with getting SoundBlaster Audigy2 working on ubuntu?
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone know what Distro Dell will be shipping???
<WebCrusader> astonerbum: sry never had problems with the mixer
<synjet> riazi: try using the locate command, it might show some png images
<indrek> problem: How to get two ips and submasks on one network card?
<ALL4N> Flannel: installing linux-generic now
<astonerbum> Strange...
<riazi> synjet: ok
<synjet> riazi: locate pidgin
<Fezzler> After I install 200 gig HD as hda -2 Ubuntu becomes backup file serve.  Easiest way to just Map to HD?
<riazi> synjet: did, nothing
<WebCrusader> astonerbum: once the driver is setup It handles the sounds from many programs simultaneously very well
<astonerbum> Autodetect gives no sound.  ADC drivers seem to work for "tests" but not everything
<sexiness> ok uh.. i'm gonna need someone to walk me through on how to use wireless internet :|
<riazi> synjet: ??? :(
<Fezzler> I have three more computers (Vista, Imac G5, Vista, Mac OS9)
<indrek> problem: How to get two ips and submasks on one network card?
<astonerbum> infact they work for gAIM
<astonerbum> but not firefox
<synjet> riazi: Sorry, ran out of ideas
<Fezzler> Doable?
<riazi> synjet: np
<synjet> sexiness
<synjet> sexiness, which n/w card?
<astonerbum> WebCrusader: is there a place where I can get the drivers?
<sexiness> bcm43xx
<wael95> can anyone help me for a sony psp problem?
<sexiness> i forgot the page to get the gz file
<synjet> sexiness, broadcom is damn notorious
<astonerbum> WebCrusader: I am using x86_64 -- ubuntu 7.04
<WebCrusader> astonerbum: the one in ubuntu works fine
<astonerbum> WebCrusader: are you using x86 or amd64?
<sexiness> synjet: lol
<WebCrusader> astonerbum: oh sry im with i386 version
<astonerbum> Ah
<sexiness> synjet: i'm using a dell ;o
<astonerbum> WebCrusader: so the plot thickens
<Fezzler> Thanks everyone
<sexiness> i need to get ndiswrapper..
<variant> indrek: http://esofthub.blogspot.com/2007/04/define-two-ips-on-network-interface.html
<Phylo> hi variant
<indrek> finally an answer :)
<BHSPitMonkey> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<tondar> hey, how could I write to ntfs on feisty?
<astonerbum> WebCrusader: do you know of a central repository of drivers for ubuntu?
<troxor> how does one go about determining what is in control of the keycodes sent by the terminal when doing, say, ctrl+left arrow? I'd like to unify my screenrc bindkey statements across several distros, but each produces a different keycode (^[[1;5D on gentoo, ^[01;5D on ubuntu, eg)
<synjet> I have seen/experienced issues with broadcom, yet, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<variant> Phylo: lo
<sexiness> BHSPitMonkey: That's for me?
<BHSPitMonkey> tondar, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<BHSPitMonkey> sexiness, yes
<synjet> sexiness, n/experienced issues with broadcom, yet, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<variant> troxor: xev
<Phylo> variant:  I might have some Ubuntu questions at this point, but I can't start my computer...
<Squall> Ugh
<tondar> BHSPitMonkey: thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> tondar, then afterwards, sudo ntfs-config
<variant> Phylo: how not?
<Ernz> I have a unusual request, a couple of weeks ago at college I spotted a piece of software that runs on linux/mac/windows. It's a web developing environment that will highlight syntax errors, allow managing of a site's documents into a project and will complete java class methods into a drop down box. Can anyone suggest what I am thinking of? It begins with an 'A' and it has a big website with video demo's and stuff
<Squall> Why does it say I don't have permissions to save/move sys folders
<Squall> Can anyone help?
<WebCrusader> astonerbum: sry can't help you
<jhongy> Ernz: Anjuta?
<variant> Ernz: anjuta
<astonerbum> WebCrusader: Thanks for the attempt :)
<troxor> tondar: variant, they produce the identical keycodes (eg, 0xffe3 for control, and 0xff51 for left arrow)
<Madpilot> Squall, because the system owns those folders - you don't.
<synjet> squall: use sudo
<indrek> variant, /etc/hostname.hme0 which file is hostname.hme0 ?
<troxor> variant: rather
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 amd64?
<ALL4N> Flannel: just thought I'd let you know that nvidia is working again. It was indeed the linux-generic that was missing
<ruben> hello
<sexiness> ohymgod
<ALL4N> Flannel: thanks for the help
<ruben> i new here
<sexiness> synjet
<sexiness> that's.. really long >>
<Bradf0rd> Does anyone have WINE???
<dave132> what are dummy packages for?
<variant> indrek: sorry, i thought you would understand. don't have time to explain on that leve just now
<troxor> tondar: there are lots of guides, just google for write ntfs feisty ;)
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 amd64?
<Bradf0rd> Or can anyone help me with WINE?
<variant> !ntfs tondar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs tondar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tondar> troxor: up and running, already
<tondar> ;)
<variant> !ntfs | tondar
<ubotu> tondar: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Ernz> jhongy/variant: Nyope, it's not Anjuta. Any more that begin with an 'A'?
<ruben> i m new here
<Squall> synjet, I'm not good with Ubuntu yet, what sudo? Just put sudo in the Term?
<jhongy> astonerbum -- I use Audigy2 and was detected and installed automatically -- apart from the microphone
<tondar> thanks all
<sexiness> sudo is superuser
<troxor> Ernz: bluefish?
<BHSPitMonkey> variant, he's already said he solved the issue
<Madpilot> ubotu, sudo | Squall
<Myrtti> ruben: yes, and I'm old.
<ubotu> Squall: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<synjet> squall: use sudo before the move/edit commans you use,
<Bradf0rd> I Installed WMP11 to see how well Wine works and it did something and went away... idk if it's installed and if so WHERE it would be installed
<astonerbum> jhongy: do you have x86_64
<tondar> beryl on feisty??
<ruben> are that non so have linux here
<astonerbum> jhongy: or i386
<jhongy> no 32bit
<synjet> !sudo>squall
<Ernz> troxor:...I think Bluefish begins with a 'B', but cheers for the effort ;)
<Nrbelex> If you use Ctrl-Alt-F1 to exit X-windows, how do you renter it?
<astonerbum> jhongy: right, same was with the last guy who replied...
<Squall> Ok i'll try
<astonerbum> jhongy: i wonder if one exists.
<variant> Bradf0rd: the wine documentation is very good and will explain
<jhongy> Ernz: Anjuta?
<WebCrusader> Bradf0rd: look in /home/<user>/.wine
<aegray_> Nrbelex: ctrl-alt-f7
<BHSPitMonkey> aegray_, STOP THIS GAME
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 x86_64
<aegray_> bahhaaha
<aegray_> nice
<Nrbelex> aegray, thanks!
<jhongy> Can anyone help me with logging into Gnome with XDMCP?
<Ernz> jhongy: Nah, it isn't Anjuta - it looked REALLY REALLY good - I am kicking myself for forgetting it
* aegray_ whois's BHSPitMonkey 
<troxor> Ernz: :)
<Fogge> What is the command line for releasing and renewning the ethernet settings in Feisty?
<ruben> Myrtti: have you linux
<tondar> what window manager does feisty use for its desktop effect?
<BHSPitMonkey> o noes you don't
<Myrtti> ruben: most of us do here
<WebCrusader> tondar: compiz
<ALL4N> Fogge: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jhongy> No chance ti was Eclipse? (I know it's an 'E')
<Hamm_desktop> is there any precautions i should take before installing windows so i can easily restore grub?
<jhongy> Can anyone help me with logging into Gnome with XDMCP?
<tondar> WebCrusader: thanks man
<astonerbum> Well IntelliJ and Eclipse work x-platform
<Toma-> Can you use edge flipping (switch desktops on mouse hitting the screen edge) in gnome?
<astonerbum> xept IntelliJ aint all that great
<Ernz> Jhongy: No, it wasn't eclipse, thanks though
<WebCrusader> tondar: there's compiz-manager you can install for more configurations
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 x86_64
<Ernz> To Any/All >> Are there any programming #rooms in this server?
<troxor> Toma-: checkout today's debaday ;)
<variant> Toma-: that would be really annoying.. but you can enable it when dragging a window np
<ruben> Myrtti: i`m new here so i can`t so much here
<synjet> ernz, jedit?
<Ernz> synjet: Nyope.
<Toma-> variant, actually, right now it would be fantastic.
<Manson> hoo
<Toma-> thanks troxor
<Madpilot> Ernz, lots - which language
<Madpilot> ?
<Myrtti> ruben: do you have any ubuntu related questions or problems?
<synjet> ernz, man, what is the prize.. phone-a-friend use? :D
<Fogge> ALL4N: Worked fine, although a network jack i know gives out IP's (used same cable/jack with this computer) does not provide me with dhcp information
<jhongy> Can anyone please help me with logging into Gnome remotely with XDMCP?
<mb_> Anyone could help with installing ubuntu on IBM x31, it complains about my usb-cdrom not being detected
<ruben> Myrutti:no
<insmod> i fixed a problem with laptops not shuting down and posted it -- is there anything else i should do?
<wims> when i run system->administration->restricted drivers manager i get a popup saying i need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic for it to work. When i run sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic it say there are no packages with that name
<variant> ruben: see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bradf0rd> There
<Hamm_desktop> does anyone have any advise for me before I reinstall windows to easily restore grub after?
<Ernz> MadPilot/synjet: No, no prize. I am looking for a web dev. IDE that begins with an 'A'. It looks really good and runs of Mac/Linux and Windows. It is not Anjunta....or Abluefish :)
<ruben> Myrutti: i can`t don`t so much here
<variant> Ernz: wikipedia comparison of web development environments
<synjet> hamm_desktop: first xp then ubuntu.. hope you know that
<Myrtti> ruben: Type Myr and hit the tabulator key
<Ernz> variant: Good thinking - I will try that out
<Madpilot> Ernz, no idea - only two I use these days are Screem & Bluefish
<Hamm_desktop> that doesn't help
<mb_> Hamm_desktop: you should be able to do so easily if using a live cd,, "grub-install" has always worked for me
<_Codeman_> What command(s) do I use find my sound card so I can get the drivers?
<variant> _Codeman_: lspci
<ruben> Myrutti:wat
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 x86_64
<variant> _Codeman_: might have to do update-pciids first
<Ernz> Madpilot: Thanks anyway
<WebCrusader> Myrtti:  but what if you have dual but and you want reinstall windows
<_Codeman_> variant: Thanks :D
<variant> astonerbum: whats the issue your having?
<Myrtti> ruben: it autocompletes my nick, so you don't have to try to type it correctly
<Myrtti> WebCrusader: ehhhh?
<astonerbum> variant: well i cant get sound working on my distro
<synjet> hamm_desktop: could you be more specific?
<BHSPitMonkey> WebCrusader, you might have to reinstall grub from the livecd.
<Ernz> APTANA!!!!!!
<ruben> Myrutti: can you Much om the computer
<astonerbum> variant: basically autodetect = no sound
<Ernz> Yus.
<variant> astonerbum: which distro, have you tried anything to make it work yet?
<variant> astonerbum: probably just the volumes need setting
<z9999> Anyone here have deep knowledge of alsa, and it's related config files?
<synjet> ernz, never heard of that *zooms to check that*
<WebCrusader> BHSPitMonkey: does the Ubuntu install CD have this option
<jhongy> Can anyone help me with logging into Gnome with XDMCP?
<astonerbum> variant: i can do the ADC
<BHSPitMonkey> WebCrusader, or you could save yourself some hassle by backing up your boot sector beforehand
<Ernz> synjet: It looks the mutts nuts - you should defo have a looksee
<Bradf0rd> WebCrusader, No luck there...
<variant> astonerbum: in the package manager select "aumix" and install it, it's quite a nice mixer. use that to set all the sound levels up untill you hear stuff
<astonerbum> variant: sorry all voer the place: one big reply: autodetect not working, ADC works, but not for all apps (such as firefox + flash)
<variant> astonerbum: what is adc?
<ruben> Myrtti: can you much in the computer
<Myrtti> !no | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<troxor> jhongy: do you want a full desktop, or just one app? xdmcp isn't exactly secure
<variant> ruben: please stop talking gibberish.. /join #ubuntu_offtopic
<astonerbum> ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback
<synjet> ernz, it isnt in ubuntu reps
<variant> astonerbum: so you do have some sound then.. what exactly is not working?
<the_sultan> !ndsiwrapper
<astonerbum> variant: Multichannel playback also gives sound, but low quality
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndsiwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> ruben, this channel is for technical questions. If you just want to chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<astonerbum> variant: basically not all aps work with the sound configurations
<synjet> !ndiswrapper>the_sultan
<Ernz> jhongy, variant, troxor, Madpilot: Aptana is what I was looking for - Thanks for the guesses.
<volvoguy> slightly off-topic question... is the ability to install linux via a network a common linux thing or is it specific to each distro? i wanted to try the new Yellowdog on an DVD-less iMac and I can't figure out how to do so yet. i only ask ya'll because i'm a diehard ubuntu guy and you guys are so smart. :-)
<astonerbum> like firefox does not seem to recognize it ...
<ruben> Myrtti: can`t you not in the pc?
<variant> astonerbum: sorry, for more advanced sound setup I don't know anything really. not a sound man myself :)
<Ernz> synjet: there is a DL on their site.
<astonerbum> variant: doh!
<jhongy> troxor: full desktop. Running on local network using XMing on WinXP. I can log into KDE, XFCE no problem, but Gnome hangs with brown screen unless I change session language every time!
<variant> astonerbum: check the alsa wiki out, it's a treasure trove
<WebCrusader> Bradf0rd: try using winefile to search for WMP
<Myrtti> ruben: sorry, I've got no idea what you are talking about. If you want to talk about Ubuntu in Norwegian, I'd suggest you /join #ubuntu-no
<synjet> ernz, thanks, ya checking the site.. though it is more JS oriented.. shall see the videos
<variant> astonerbum: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Main_Page
<Ernz> synjet: Installer is a bin - nice! http://www.web20.com/downloads/current/Linux/VM/Aptana_IDE_Setup.bin
<variant> astonerbum: those will tend to be generic instructions though.. not ubuntu specific
<astonerbum> variant: meh why not, ive tried forms already :)
<jhongy> troxor: full desktop. Running on local network using XMing on WinXP. I can log into KDE, XFCE no problem, but Gnome hangs with brown screen unless I change session language every time!
<pyrak> can someone help me out with using my network printer?
<pyrak> i have the cd here
<ruben> Myrtti: I`m livin in the norwaigan
<variant> astonerbum: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Sound_cards your card is listed there near the top
<Myrtti> ruben: om du vill diskutera om ngon annat n Ubuntu, var vnligt och kom till #ubuntu-offtopic som r en engliskt kanal som man kan anvnda p offtopic
<ruben> Myrtti: how liv you?
<pyrak> the "add a printer" "wizard" can find the printer, but doesn't have an option for it's model
<Bradf0rd> WebCrusader, Yeah, I did that... in the .wine file... there was nothing in the way of WMP in there...
<pyrak> will the windows driver from the cd work?
<ruben> Myrtti: kor mange re du?
<Ernz> synjet - one of the things I likes about it was the ability to see a rundown of all the pages tags in an overview panel eg. <head> <div id="myObject"> and it will display all of the methods within a class after you hit period
<volvoguy> i'll just keep googling... catch ya'll later!
<Madpilot> Ernz, Screem has a similar sort of auto-complete help; I think Bluefish does too.
<Ernz> Mark Shuttleworth stole my distro.
<Bradf0rd> WebCrusader,  I even opened the .exe from inside the winefile
<Ernz> Madpilot - Really?
<Hellevator> pyrak, no the windows driver won't help. What is the printer model?
<Madpilot> Ernz, yes - I know it works for HTML, I think it works for JS/Java/PHP/other (don't do enough 'real' programming to remember)
<ruben> Myrtti: hello aigain
<nonlinear> i've been trying to boot/install fiesty and think i have issues with acpi and pcmcia conflict... anyhow, i was using acpi=off and now my fan runs constantly in xp...  lol does this make any sense?  how can i fix it?
<Ernz> lol MadPilot
<Myrtti> ruben: this channel isn't for idle chatter. Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ernz> Thanks all for your help - Im out.
<jhongy> Can anyone help me with logging into Gnome with XDMCP?
<berent> which is the best way to take a scheduled backup of server of about 10gb
<berent> which is the best way to take a scheduled backup of server of about 10gb
<variant> !backup | berent
<ubotu> berent: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bobstro> berent:  rsync to another server perhaps?
<jhongy> Can anyone help me with logging into Gnome with XDMCP?
<berent> bobstro : yes how to do that
<jhongy> Or are there any FreeNX experts?
<berent> bobstro : yes how to do that every week
<Myrtti> berent: crontab it
<foolfromhell> Hi. New to Ubuntu here. Can someone help me?
<bobstro> berent:  i've got mine set up to rsync every night. it's running now. write a script and put it in cron.
<Myrtti> !ask | foolfromhell
<ubotu> foolfromhell: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 x86_64
<ruben> Myrtti: i are here i are i
<foolfromhell> thanks. I tried Ubuntu a while ago, but it couldnt load the GUI on my 8800 Video Card. Does Feisty Fawn have the drivers loaded up from the start?
<uniconformist> where are the repositories located?
<Myrtti> astonerbum: please be more precise and tell me how far you've gotten by yourself
<tondar> hey all
<ruben> Heyy ll
<bobstro> berent:  do you have a 2nd machine you could send it to?
<tondar> what are some keys to use with compiz on feisty?
<berent> bobstro : is it better than crontab . what are the differences and which is the way which does incremental backup so that we dont waste much space
<foolfromhell> It loaded the blue screen with the option to text-install it, but I dont know much about it
<variant> astonerbum: from the link i showed you it would seem that that card does not have much more support than that which you already have
<astonerbum> Myrtti: well, i dont know much about the linux sound architecture, but I cannot find any "drivers" for my card...
<berent> bobstro : yes
<jhongy> I can only log into Gnome from another box using XDMCP if I change the session language every time! Can anyone help me fix the problem?
<Madpilot> ruben, last warning. This is not a chat channel. Join #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-no if you want to chat in Norwegian.
<uniconformist> where are the repositories?
<bobstro> berent:  rsync only sends the differences between files, so slow first time, very fast the 2nd. it's not a ROTATION scheme though. so consider what you really need.
<pyrak> Hellevator, lexmark x75
<astonerbum> variant: hmmm...
<uniconformist> where are the repositories?
<Myrtti> uniconformist: what do you mean?
<synjet> jhongy: sorry, I guess no one here ever dealt with such a prob
<uniconformist> website.
<bobstro> berent:  this is more for a off site copy than tape rotation type of scheme.
<Myrtti> uniconformist: and please don't repeate
<tondar> anyone?
<Madpilot> pyrak, have you checked the linuxprinting.org website for info on your printer?
<Myrtti> uniconformist: check your /etc/apt/sources.list for the correct url
<foolfromhell> ?
<tondar> keys for compiz (shortcuts)
<berent> bobstro : what is rotation type?
<foolfromhell> can somebody please answer my question?
<uniconformist> Myrtti: i'm not using linux right now.
<bobstro> berent:  well, if you accidentally screw up a file, then two weeks later realize it, you can get that file back with a rotation scheme.
<pyrak> Nadplot, no, will do now
<ruben> Myrtti: go in my website then are www.buben2.piczo.com
<variant> foolfromhell: no it doesn't
<jhongy> foolfromhell: Ubuntu should install older compatible drivers by default.
<uniconformist> Myrtti: do you have a link?
<variant> foolfromhell: 2d driver only
<Myrtti> uniconformist: <your-country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com | http://packages.ubuntu.com
<astonerbum> Myrtti: basically: Autodetect does not work, no sound, i can get sound using the ADA driver in the configuration, but it wont work for apps like FireFox
<jhongy> Can anyone help with FreeNX?
<foolfromhell> 2d driver only? What does that mean?
<variant> foolfromhell: bleading edge cards with proprietry drivers tend to lag behind free software supported ones
<foolfromhell> and it automatically pulsl up the blue screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<astonerbum> Myrtti: but it works for gaim the testing sounds, some "examples" that ship with ubuntu
<nonlinear> i've been trying to boot/install fiesty and think i have issues with acpi and pcmcia conflict... anyhow, i was using acpi=off and now my fan runs constantly in xp...  lol does this make any sense?  how can i fix it?  if u can help, please pvt (on web seeking solutions to another prob lol)
<Myrtti> astonerbum: so basically your sound card does actually work, the problem is with some apps that use different audio sink than the rest of the system
<indrek> Anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2601485#post2601485
<Hellevator> pyrak, looks like your printer doesn't really like linux.  See this page for more information http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X75
<Myrtti> astonerbum: sorry, I really need to get some brekkia, perhaps someone else could guide you through
<jhongy> Can anyone help with FreeNX?
<astonerbum> Myrtti: k...
<Myrtti> astonerbum: I ate a grapefruit, 7 fish fingers and a tin of pineapple slices yesterday, forgot to eat while tweaking my homepages.
<Myrtti> -->
<astonerbum> Myrtti: sweet hell.. go forth and devour!
<jhongy> Can anyone help with setting the default language FreeNX uses when connecting?
<uniconformist> does mepis use ubuntu repos?
<Madpilot> uniconformist, I'm not sure, but I doubt it.
<berent> bobstro : can i restore it on a system
<Madpilot> uniconformist, try #mepis
<bobstro> berent:  well, i have it set up so it's just a copy of the files, so yes, users can just copy files back.
<bobstro> berent:  also, are you backing up entire system, or just user files?
<berent> bobstro :entire system
<mrynit2> i have xubuntu 6.10 how can i upgrade to 7.04?
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 -- The autodetect plays no sound, the ADC driver plays sound but not for applications like FireFox. I am not too familiar with the linux sound architecture so i am not too sure where to investigate.
<berent> bobstro : how to restore things from it. And I also would like to put the backup (like a tar or something) on another server.
<t-rock> is this where we go if we have a problem with ubuntu?
<astonerbum> Can anyone please assist me with setting up SoundBlaster Audigy2 on ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 -- The autodetect plays no sound, the ADC driver plays sound but not for applications like FireFox. I am not too familiar with the linux sound architecture so i am not too sure where to investigate. Also the ALSA driver does not seem to work.
<astonerbum> t-rock: seems so...
<bobstro> berent:  to restore, you'd need something like a live/boot cd. then you could copy it back from the backup.
<t-rock> i wonder if someone could help me load ubunto 6.x the live cd. i get the the brown ubunto logo with three smaller icons to the lower left of it and that's as far as it goes
<theconartist> hi
<berent> bobstro : so u mean its an iso file
<doc__> hi there
<bobstro> berent:  no, it copies the files one by one.
<predaeus> astonerbum, can you run alsamixer in a console? and does it report your sound card correctly (you can exit it with ESC)
<uniconformist> Madpilot: http://www.mepis.org/node/9454
<bobstro> berent:  so you can just grab back what you need.
<B1zz> is there a gaming channel?
<astonerbum> predaeus: one sec plz
<bobstro> berent:  is this a production server, or just casual stuff?
<berent> bobstro : then why u need boot cd
<theconartist> can it be harmfull the the hardware to run off the hard-drive on which the os was insalled on a different hardware setup?
<bobstro> berent:  this works for casual stuff, but not what you'd depend your job on.
<astonerbum> erm
<astonerbum> hmm
<bobstro> berent:  boot the cd on the system you're restoring. then use that to copy files back from the backup.
<Madpilot> uniconformist, interesting, but "incorporating software from the Ubuntu Dapper package pools." doesn't equal "uses the actual Ubuntu repos"
<astonerbum> predaeus: i get VIA 8237 -- seems to be a slot id from my motherboard... will investigate
<uniconformist> Madpilot: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS6045116609.html
<indrek> Anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2601485#post2601485
<t-rock> dapper drake will not boot for me at all.
<jonasz> tggfgf
<astonerbum> predaeus: no this appears to be incorrect...
<jonasz> what?
<jhongy> join #ubuntuhelp
<doc__> luisbg: hi there
<jonasz> hello
<astonerbum> predaeus: my sound card is listed as SB Audigy as detected by the hardware list...
<predaeus> astonerbum, do you have some onboard soundcard that could be detected somehow.
<Madpilot> jhongy, this is the official Ubuntu help channel. What is #ubuntuhelp?
<Danaman5> my OpenOffice stopped working, can anyone help me?
<astonerbum> just that one
<indrek> #ubuntuhelp is this channel
<astonerbum> predaeus: just that one
<jonasz> j m not spik english he he
<uniconformist> Madpilot: does the last link indicate that it "uses" repos from ubuntu?
<t-rock> how do you get someone to help you, is there a line ?
<uniconformist> i'm not sure.
<dreamless> Hey i have a question how do i setup my laptop to use both the built in lcd display and the external monitor? When plugging the external screen to i get a picture on the screen but with alot of "waves" in the image/screen.
<astonerbum> predaeus: the thing is ADC driver gives me sound on my SB Audigy
<Madpilot> uniconformist, I'd still read that as 'sharing code' rather than 'sharing full repositories'
<astonerbum> but not for all apps... perhapse alsa is not reading the right sound card...
<Madpilot> t-rock, just ask your question, if someone knows an answer and has time, they'll help you.
<Danaman5> does anyone know about OpenOffice problems in Ubuntu?
<t-rock> I'm not able to get dapper drake to boot past the brown logo.
<bobstro> Danaman5:  describe the problem in more detail and perhaps.
<t-rock> i don't have any cards plugged into the system at all.
<astonerbum> predaeus: you are a genious
<predaeus> astonerbum, ?
<astonerbum> predaeus: it was so simple that it brings a tear to my eye
<astonerbum> predaeus: i have a built-in sound card in my MB
<_Codeman_> is sound normally crappy on linux/(x)ubuntu?
<astonerbum> predaeus: and guess what linux detected
<kent_> #ubuntu
<kent_> what
<kent_> hay
<kent_> can anyone help me
<kent_> with this prob i have
<astonerbum> kent_: whats the problem?
<Danaman5> none of the OpenOffice apps load when I click them, the OpenOffice splash screen pops up for a second, then crashes.  I found a kind of fix on the messageboards, but it still isn't working the way that it is intended to
<t-rock> can anyone help me with the problem i have?>
<kent_> I am unable to access hdd4 and hdd3
<kent_> they are separate partitions i crated
<ALL4N> t-rock: tried Feisty Fawn?
<kent_> created
<astonerbum> predaeus: so, how do i change alsa from using that card to my SB card?
<astonerbum> predaeus: any idea?
<kent_> and i want to write files to them
<t-rock> no i can't download that one they said dapper drake was most stable
<astonerbum> kent_: please be more specific
<kent_> it says that only root has permission
<predaeus> astonerbum, can you disable it in bios?
<arooni> hey folks... how do i change my wireless card and put it into "monitor" mode.......... and if i do, will this affect anything?
<kent_> k
<jhongy> Can anyone help me get my microphone working on Feisty x86 w/ Audigy 2?
<astonerbum> predaeus: good question. I will have to try... is there a soft way?
<predaeus> astonerbum, it is possible to run both cards, but should be easier to get only one working
<astonerbum> predaeus: i just want my SB
<astonerbum> predaeus: :)
<kent_> i created 3 different partitions on my hard drive - one 12G for ubuntu, 2G for swap, and 128G for data
<kent_> I cant access the data partition
<kent_> because it says permission denied
<predaeus> astonerbum, don't think there is a soft version. also see here http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix if your card is supported
<Danaman5> what format is the data partition?
<berent> bobstro : is it GUI based?
<Danaman5> kent_
<B1zz> im trying to get enemy territory and teams speak to run at the same time, if i run teamspeak first i dont get sound on ET
<kent_> i think its ntfs, but how do i chech
<kent_> check
<bobstro> berent:  no, not at all. it's well suited to a cron job because it's *not* gui.
<bobstro> berent:  there are probably some gui tools, but i don't use any.
<Danaman5> kent_, if it is ntfs, ubuntu can't write to that natively, you need to download a program that will let you do that
<zie>  just got word, i'm helping a company correct some HTML in there website. I'm fixing it up. Some good moneys involved. I'm looking for a graphic designer. I'm a graphic designer to and HTML expert. I'm looking at starting a web design company. I need people to join.
<kent_> do ik
<kent_> what should i dl
<berent> bobstro : good can u tell me how u do it
<kent_> ty, btw
<mixino> hi people
<astonerbum> predaeus: seems supported
<Danaman5> kent_, one sec, let me find the link
<kent_> k
<kent_> i was talking to someone earlier today and they said the same thing, I just didn't know where to get the program from
<zie> Im starting CrankCreations - Lets "Crank" it up alittle
<bobstro> berent:  install rsync and read through the man pages. you set up a server on the remote system, and run a script on the one you want to back up.
<Danaman5> kent_, go to this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<kent_> k
<kent_> thanks
<jhongy> Can anyone help me get my microphone working on Feisty x86 w/ Audigy 2?
<Danaman5> follow the instructions there, hopefully that will get you going
<zie> any webdesign servers on here
<DanaG> beep() { echo -ne \\a ; beep ; } ; beep
<bobstro> berent:  it's a bit like doing a copy command. lots of parameters and options.
<bobstro> zie:  as in doing web design?
<berent> bobstro : ok, and restoring?
<DanaG> fun with Beryl set to "wobble on beep"
<zie> yes sir
<kent_> alright
<kent_> doing that right now
<DanaG> note that my thingy is ctrl-c-able and it does NOT detach.
<jordan> What is the best driver for an ATI x850xt
<predaeus> B1zz, try running the game like "aoss nameofgame"
<Roor> Im trying to install the latest nvidia driver, and i am getting "you appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing...."
<bobstro> berent:  well, it makes a copy. so any way you'd normally copy files works. i do the backup in linux, but the remote server is set up with samba, so windows users can just copy their own files back.
<indrek> I need to get two ips and submasks on one connection, how can i have this?
<B1zz> ok will do predaeus
<samushka> problem: i was installing ubuntu from liveCD onto an empty partition i created (5gb)... 80% into the installation, it said i ran out of free space, so i thought no biggie, but now, when i reboot, i can't boot into windows @ all, and i have files i want to backup.... how do i go about doing this (i get a message saying: "error loading operating system")
<bobstro> indrek:  your provider (isp) needs to allocate you addresses.
<glick> hey has anyone played the game cube?
<zcat[1] > Roor: ctrl-alt-F1, log in there... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then sudo ./NVIDIA..whatever
<predaeus> astonerbum, I would say easiest to begin would be to reboot and disable the other card in bios if possible, probably alsa would detect the other card automatically and it will just work. if not we'll have to see, I am no alsa guru though :-)
<zie> bobstro, is there?
<astonerbum> predaeus: darn...
<indrek> bobstro: look this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2601485#post2601485
<jordan> Can I change the owner of a disk
<astonerbum> predaeus: i am thinking there must be some config file which reads this stuff...
<UDZGuru> hi there
<bobstro> indrek:  you want both accessible from internet?
<samushka> how do i mount my windows partition??? (im in the liveCD)
<predaeus> astonerbum, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting at "Configuring default soundcards / stopping soundcards from switching" maybe this helps
<indrek> bobstro, iptv stream is showing me TV from computer but internet makes my network connection to work
<UDZGuru> i am running pure-ftpd and pureadmin as server-management-gui
<predaeus> !alsa > astonerbum     (please see private message of ubotu)
<zcat[1] > astonerbum: there is; /etc/esound/esd.conf
<indrek> but i want them parallel
<bobstro> zie:  someone says #web channel
<UDZGuru> everytime i start pureadmin i got to enter the password
<predaeus> zcat[1] , esd seems deprecated
<bobstro> indrek:  your INTERNET connection is on your lan?
<ALL4N> hey, I tried to create two partitions on my external drive (/dev/sda1) using fdisk. When I do a 'p' in fdisk, it shows to partitions, namely sda1p1 and sda1p2. However, in /dev/,  there is only /dev/sda1.. how come?
<UDZGuru> is there a way to reconfigure sudo, so i can start pureadmin without entering the password?
<bobstro> ALL4N:  are they formatted?
<zcat[1] > astonerbum: err hang on.. there's a way to change the default sound device in system config somewhere..
<zie> im on web channel
<ALL4N> bobstro: I used mkfs on them if that what you mean
<bobstro> zie:  also #accessible
<ALL4N> or rather, I can't makefs on them
<ALL4N> because they are only /dev/sda1
<zcat[1] > UDZGuru: yes.. /etc/sudoers .. there's a man page for it too.. man sudoers
<bobstro> ALL4N:  that's just one partition
<UDZGuru> okay i'll see. and if i need more assistance i'll come back
<jhongy> Can anyone recommend a decent graphical diff viewer?
<Schalken> where can i change my monitor's gamma?
<jean> hi
<predaeus> UDZGuru, probably make a backup of that file, some people had serious issues with login in after messing it up
<bobstro> zie:  try #accessible, look for erstazi
<ALL4N> bobstro: when I do 'fdisk -l' it only shows /dev/sda1
<dpreacher> can anyone help me with a problem with 64-bit edgy eft on dell inspiron notebook installation problem please?
<predaeus> UDZGuru, I mean, before you change it...
<UDZGuru> thx. i'll do so
<jean> when i try to change the host name of my pc i get "the default gateway ip  adress is invalid"
<bobstro> ALL4N:  sounds like only 1 partition "took" then.
<jean> ???
<Schalken> jhongy: kdiff (or was it kompare?) if you are on kde. there is one that was the debian package of the day for gnome, it was on planet.ubuntu.com
<ALL4N> bobstro: 'took'?  but when I do 'p' in fdisk they are both listed
<Schalken> dpreacher: just ask, dont ask to ask.
<Myrtti> astonerbum: did you get any help
<dpreacher> i am sorry
<astonerbum> Myrtti: ok heres the situation
<k00kla>  ????!!!!!!!!!!!!
<astonerbum> Myrtti: i have a built-in MB sound card
<astonerbum> Myrtti: and a audigy sound card
<Myrtti> astonerbum: I was just doing some eggs and chicken and figured out that it could be also about missing codecs?
<astonerbum> Myrtti: ALSA wants to output to my MB sound card, not audigy
<Myrtti> oh
<doc__> Riddell: hi there :)
<kent_> hey
<Myrtti> astonerbum: I see.
<zie> i found him
<kent_>  can someone help me again
<DanaG> blacklist the onboard sound card's module if you never want to use that sound card.
<nonlinear> i've been trying to boot/install fiesty and think i have issues with acpi and pcmcia conflict... anyhow, i was using acpi=off and now my fan runs constantly in xp...  lol does this make any sense?  how can i fix it?  if u can help, please pvt (on web seeking solutions to another prob lol)
<kent_> can someone help me with my filesystem problem
<Schalken> !ask > kent_\
<zcat[1] > astonerbum: system > preferences > sound and change which soundcard it uses for everything..
<kent_> my filesystem is ext3 but i cant access it
<Schalken> i mean...
<Schalken> !ask > kent_
<kent_> i dont know why
<Schalken> lol
<kent_> i am an administrator
<clever> kent_: is it mounted?
<kent_> and it wont let me access a partition i made
<kent_> yess
<astonerbum> zcat[1]  what controls that? i not sure what option that is...
<Schalken> kent_: where is it mounted?
<ALL4N> bobstro: oh, I wonder if it was wrong I did fdisk /dev/sda1, perhaps I should do fdisk /dev/sda instead
<clever> no idea then some1 else can help...:S
<kent_> i am in gparted right now and it says its /dev/hdd4
<astonerbum> zcat[1]  default mixer track?
<predaeus> kent_, is the directory you mounted at readable by you?
<bobstro> ALL4N:  i suspect so!
<k00kla>  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kent_> do you mean my home dir?
<jaims> hello
<Myrtti> !english | k00kla
<jaims> one question
<ubotu> k00kla: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kent_> i dont think so
<jaims> in 'file browser' i typed ssh://xxxxx
<predaeus> or executable, not sure which one allows directory access
<dpreacher> i downloaded and burnt the iso of 64 bit edgy eft to a CD after checkin the MD5 and the CD boots up fine on the dell notebook and it gives the initial menu to start ubuntu or start bootin from hard disk etc. after pressing enter for the first menu option the graphical booting starts but the ubuntu logo comes as  grayscale and the progress bar just slides left to right n right to left and it...
<dpreacher> ...goes indefinitely. nothing comes up further ahead
<zcat[1] > astonerbum: it's built into gnome or something, I don't know... other option is to force the audigy driver to load first by putting it in /etc/modules (I think that still works) or put the mobo driver in blacklist..
<kent_> do i change something in user accts?
<jaims> but i misstyped the password, but asked to 'remember passwd always'
<glick> what the heck happened to my beryl 3d-desktop i cant seem to start it again
<jaims> how do i correct the password?
<glick> armagaton crashed and i had to ctrl-alt-backspace
<glick> to get out of it
<kent_> How do you access ext3 partitions
<glick> and now the 3d desktop is gone
<predaeus> !ru | k00kla
<ubotu> k00kla:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<astonerbum> how do i add it to blacklist?
<astonerbum> zcat[1] : how do i add a driver to blacklist?
<glick> when i click on desktop settings
<glick> and select 3-d
<glick> it doesnt make it 3d anymore
<tondar> guys enabled the desktop effects on feisty, could I use some compiz themes now??
<predaeus> dpreacher, I think there is an option to have the cd checked in that boot menu. maybe it is faulty
<dpreacher> i did check for faults but no error showed up
<zcat[1] > !blacklist | astonerbum
<ubotu> astonerbum: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<glick> ahhh there is my cube
<glick> my precious cube
<dpreacher> is it normal to see the ubuntu startin logo in grayscale?
<tondar> enabled the desktop effects on feisty, could I use some compiz themes now??
<dpreacher> it looked like windows 98 safe mode
<zcat[1] > whyohfsckingwhy do websites have to have a 'click to download' link which opens a window which runs a java applet which downloads the file. What's the problem with just linking to the damn file?!!
<Roor> zcat[1]  i send you a pm :)
<glick> my login window is not centered
<glick> does anyone know how i can get it centered?
<dpreacher> @zcat: which site does that?
<tondar> will compiz themes work with feisty desktop effects?
<glick> the nvidia logo is off centered
<glick> too
<glick> however when the desktop starts everything is fine
<zcat[1] > dpreacher: tvnz's new programs on demand website
<astonerbum> since i have no my_blacklist so i add << blacklist VIA 8237 >> and cat that to my_blacklist
<astonerbum> or no << >>
<glick> does anyone have any idea why this is so?
<glick> i mean its not that big a deal other then it looks disgusting
<Roor> zcat[1] : you just gave me some tips on installing nvidia drivers when it says x server is still running, could you give me those again please :)
<sobersabre> hi guys. I have inittab Q.
<sobersabre> I know ubuntu doesn't have one.
<sobersabre> I would like to discuss the following:
<sobersabre> when /sbin/sulogin is invoked in ubuntu, anmd root has ! in the shadow
<nonlinear> i've been trying to boot/install fiesty and think i have issues with acpi and pcmcia conflict... anyhow, i was using acpi=off and now my fan runs constantly in xp...  lol does this make any sense?  how can i fix it?  if u can help, please pvt (on web seeking solutions to another prob lol)
<sobersabre> why doesn
<sobersabre> 't
<sobersabre> the sulogin program ask for a password and then doesn't fail ?
<sobersabre> is it a special ubuntuish sulogin ?
<Roor> yes
<Roor> i think :)
<sobersabre> how come isn't authentication mechanism bypassed ?
<predaeus> nonlinear, did you try to boot once with acpi=on and then see if it fixes windows again?
<sobersabre> Roor: I'd like to hear something... more convincing... :)
<sobersabre> Roor: do you know whom shall I ask...
<mrynit> im on debian now with gnome. will the hot keys for window actions be the same on ubuntu with gnome
<sobersabre> I am not talking about sudo.
<sobersabre> Roor: thank you.
<Roor> :-/ sorry
<nonlinear> predaeus:  thanks for the help.  i was just thinking of trying that, but didn't get around to it :)  can you explain to me how these settings in linux install can affect my whole system?
<nonlinear> are these bios settings or windows files?
<sobersabre> soo... on Debian /sbin/sulogin asks for a password. and this is how you "protect single mode"
<jordan> help: I mounted some partitions of another drive and now I cannot access files or write to the disk
<Roor> im trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, and it fails saying x server is running, any help? :)
<sobersabre> but on Debian root has a valid password, thus is capable of pam authentication.....
<Flannel> sobersabre: single user mode will ask for a password if you set a root password.
<Flannel> sobersabre: but, really.  If they have hardware access, you have no security.  But you can set a root password to prevent rescue mode login
<sobersabre> Flannel, I am actually asking: how come it doesn't ask for a password, when the password is invalid (!/*)
<sobersabre> ?>
<sobersabre> any insights  ?
<Flannel> sobersabre: because the account is locked,
<predaeus> nonlinear, actually I have no idea, would be bios settings then though. No idea how linux is changing the bios settings there though.
<sobersabre> Flannel: you're using ... these words, "locked", "disabled", but hell, there's a routine authentication going on.
<sobersabre> somebody has to say "
<Flannel> sobersabre: try locking the root account in debian, and see if single user mode will log you in
<jaims> so, anyone knows, how to change the password for ssh access?
<Roor> I am trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, and i get "you appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing".. ive tried it in repair mode too no luck
<sobersabre> Flannel: do you know the answer ?
<Myrtti> grub password
<sobersabre> I mean the result ...
<sobersabre> ?
<Myrtti> I've got bios password
<predaeus> Roor, you probably should stick to the drivers from the repositories and just wait for an update.
<nonlinear> predaeus:  yea, i've read it's a bios setting but  i don't have that option in my bios.  i thought it would be weird for a simple command in linux install to have such major impact on entire system LOL
<predaeus> Roor, do you really need the newest drivers?
<Flannel> jaims: change your user password
<nonlinear> anhow, i'm gonna try it now, i'll be back cause i've got more issues :)
<astonerbum> ill be back, hopefuly a reboot will solve this problme now :)
<Roor> predaeus: i probably should stick to them, but id like to learn, and for some reason when I install them... im not getting good results
<Flannel> sobersabre: No, there's no authentication going on.  The root account is locked, so it just logs you in to single user mode without it.
<Roor> (have tried)
<voltagex> my perl install seems to be missing modules like Datemanip
<indrek> need help: http://pingviin.org/album_showpage.php?pic_id=58
<voltagex> how can I apt-get the normal perl modules?
<indrek> sry
<indrek> wrong link
<Tarkus> anyone know why some of my programs stay in the taskbar on all workspaces? (firefox, thunderbird, totem, and im sure there are others).. they just stay in the taskbar when i switch to a different workspace. and if i click on it from another workspace it rotates the cube back to the workspace that i opened the program in.. any sugestions on how to fix this problem?
<indrek> need help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2601485#post2601485
<xjkx> i installed php5 and i have  "AddType application/x-httpd-php .php AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps" oh httpd.conf and when i try /index.php it asks me for open in a text editor ;o
<jaims> bye all
<predaeus> Roor, you would have to bring down the x server first to do that. but it is really recommended to stick to the repository version as this can lead to your x server not starting on next reboot sometimes. and also it will overwrite/mess with the repository version installed (maybe uninstall that first). to bring down X you can hit ctrl-alt-f1, login then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then run your nvidia install script and afterwards restart X with "sud
<predaeus> o /etc/init.d/gdm start"  if it does not automatically swtich to the gdm login screen, hit ALT-f7 to do so.
<papodaca> when is the new kernel come out????!
<MenZa> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<compengi> why do you want a new kernel?
<papodaca> @kernel
<bloodMuffin> how do i install mplayer through synaptic?
<Madpilot> papodaca, when the new version of Ubuntu comes out - October
<papodaca> no....
<papodaca> the update the kernel some times
<papodaca> *they
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, hit ctrl-f  then enter mplayer and enter.
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, you could also install with the Add/Remove application.
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, or per command line, with "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<compengi> madbrain, go to system>admistration>synamptic>then click on search and enter mplayer
<compengi> Madpilot, *
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, after searching for it in synaptic with ctrl-f you can tick it for installation and then apply.
<compengi> you could do that through the terminal
<compengi> ;)
<bloodMuffin> hm i did isntall through synaptic once but whenever i tried to play a file it would error on me
<bloodMuffin> it gives fatal error : Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device.
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, that is probably due to wrong video output settings for mplayer. yes that is
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, try running it from a terminal like "mplayer -vo x11 filename"
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, see "man mplayer" for different -vo options
<predaeus> there is also -ao for audio out options
<Roor> predaeus: thank you, going to try now, sent you a pm, appreciate iT!
<Tarkus> anyone know why some of my programs stay in the taskbar on all workspaces? (firefox, thunderbird, totem, and im sure there are others).. they just stay in the taskbar when i switch to a different workspace. and if i click on it from another workspace it rotates the cube back to the workspace that i opened the program in.. any suggestions on how to fix this?
<Angel-SL> !sighup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sighup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<benanz2> I am interested in getting GRUB2 or ELILO to boot in pure EFI/GPT mode - I am running stock Ubuntu Feisty on an Apple MacBook, is this possible?  or do I need to use the MBR
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: i used the command you gave me, but it plays sound only, and no video window shows up
<herbaliser> how can i change my screen resolution, i can only set it as high as 1027X768
<predaeus> Tarkus, if it is a gnome-panel setting then right click on the window list on the panel and scan the options for something that would show windows from all desktops. else it might be compiz or beryl that you are running, if so ask in #ubuntu-effects  they know for sure
<herbaliser> i also changed the xorg.conf file
<nonlinear> i can't load initrd from cd... can't boot, install, or even validate the CD... can anyone help?
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, I am not sure but if a window appears then the -vo option should be ok. probably a codec that mplayer can only play the audio of. not sure. do you know if the video works in linux? you could also try other players like  totem, vlc, etc.
<predaeus> !codecs > bloodMuffin   (please see the private message of ubotu for details on codecs)
<fitzyofoz> Hi all
<herbaliser> hi
<nonlinear> predaeus: acpi=off worked
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: yea ive opened the file with totem and vlc, however totem messes up the time counter so my subs wont play
<nonlinear> :)
<predaeus> nonlinear, *g* funny
<nonlinear> totally
<nonlinear> thanks
<predaeus> nonlinear, but now linux is messed again or not?
<DarthShrine> I have a CX23880 chipset TV card and would like to use VLC to stream it to another computer, but first, how would I find out the device name?
<herbaliser> anybody can help me on changing screen resolution?
<fitzyofoz> I've never logged into IRC before so bear with me
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, vlc works great with subs
<nonlinear> predaeus: i can't install linux cause can't load initrd.gz from the CD... the only way is the WABI installer, but i'm trying to do a real install
<astonerbum> Hey guys thanks for the help, i got it working
<nonlinear> i think i'm having problems buring CD or DVD, they never pass Nero validation even when burning at 1X in xp safe mode
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: yea the subs work in vlc, but the sound has a squeaky feel to it
<insmod> nonlinear: what is nero?
<fitzyofoz> @herbaliser System menu-> preferences -> Screen Resolution
<predaeus> nonlinear, oh, did you try verifying the md5 checksum? compare the one generated on your .iso with the ones written on the ubuntu donwload page to see if the iso is ok.
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: i was hoping mplayer would deal with both the subs and the sound would play well
<nonlinear> insmod: nero is a cd/dvd burning utility
<predaeus> astonerbum, cool
<herbaliser> fitzyofoz that i know but i what to raise the resolution can only choose 1024x768
<nonlinear> predaeus: yeap, md5s all check out
<fitzyofoz> ahh, you need to edit you xorg.conf file
<insmod> nonlinear: ah
<fitzyofoz> and dd the resolutions
<fitzyofoz> add
<CoF> my RAID 0 shows up as 2 hardrives, how do I fix?
<nonlinear> wait... is it possible to calculate a checksum for a burned CD
<herbaliser> did that still doesn't show up
<melchior> how do I free the swap? I have 200/1024 system memory used and 400/2048 swap used
<predaeus> nonlinear, hm no idea then sorry. I think there is a "check cd" option in the boot menu of the cd
<fitzyofoz> what sort of card
<nonlinear> insmod: don't worry about nero, it's jsut crappy spyware bloatwaer these days
<nonlinear> heh
<astonerbum> Turns out the following problems: WAVE was muted for my SoundBlaster card (dont know why) and my other card was taking over. So I disabled it by commenting it's loading out in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (snd-via23xx) (anyone with a K8V may need to do this)
<astonerbum> and obviously unmuting the wave
<nonlinear> predaeus: yea, htere is a checkCD option, however I can't load it cause it requires initrd be loaded first LOL
<predaeus> nonlinear, oh, I feared so...
<nonlinear> yea
<mike01gr_> hi
<nonlinear> I can burn a cd tommorrow at work,
<nonlinear> just swant it now... is there any way I could make an uncompressed DVD and install from that?
<nonlinear> cause the problems are with uncompressing (i think)
<herbaliser> fitzyofoz send you message
<herbaliser> card is 6800 XT
<fitzyofoz> in that case can you send me you're xorg.conf
<bloodMuffin> another problem, when i play a movie with subs in vlc, if i stretch the ratio of the movie, the subs scale much larger and go off the screen
<mrynit> im upgrading xubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and have incountered a problem. i am running two comps w/ a kvm stwich. I was on my other computer letting xubuntu do its thing. i switched over to it to see this wierdness http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s85/mrynit/S5000358.jpg i was locked out. cnat do anyting to change the screen. i could not use my kvm hot keys to switch back to my other computer. i had to manualy connect my mouse and keyboard to m
<mrynit> computer. WTF IS GOING ON??
<fitzyofoz> I had the same with my 5200fx
<herbaliser> ok will send it
<herbaliser> how do i do that?
<herbaliser> using xdcc or something?
<fitzyofoz> what chat program are you using?
<glick> mrynit, whats weird abotu that screen?
<mrynit> what is it doing and why?
<Tarkus> predaeus, i checked in the 'window list' properties, and its set to 'show windows from current workspace'. and the problem still persists even if i disable desktop effects (compiz).. any ideas?
<fitzyofoz> If you're using gaim, you can right click on my name and hit send file
<herbaliser> Xchat on its way
<epssy> I'm looking for an application that converts mov files to avi files :| and I'm rather stuck, can any one help?
<CoF> my RAID 0 shows up as 2 hardrives, how do I fix?
<nonlinear> predaeus: in case you care, i think i found a strange workaround to my cd burning prob: use wubi to install into  seperate partition as opposed to it's default img file thing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2561531#post2561531
<nonlinear> ima try it
<Ranpha1> myynit does your problem occur evertime you use KVM switch?
<fitzyofoz> Herbaliser, I just sent you mine.  Try it, it should work.
<predaeus> Tarkus, hm, no idea sorry
<fitzyofoz> For some reason I haven't received you'rs yet
<herbaliser> ok
<herbaliser> hmm
<herbaliser> waiting
<MTecknology> Is it possible to set up a port trigger so anything coming into my nework on port X is bounced back out to a different IP on port Z?
<mrynit> idk it said the install was going to take 5hrs so i only switched once and that happened
<fitzyofoz> MIne says it waiting for you to receive.
<Ranpha1> mrynit what install that of ubuntu??? 5hrs..???
<fitzyofoz> wierd, I can just post it on the forums
<herbaliser> don't see it
<herbaliser> cheching settings
<sn0tz|afk> 4:20 am here
<sn0tz|afk> i'm going to bed!
<sn0tz|afk> cinco de mayoooooooo
<sn0tz|afk> wooo
<sn0tz|afk> ubuntu
<sn0tz|afk> haha
<mrynit> im going from 6.10 to 7.04
<sn0tz|afk> sweeeet
<mythtv> i'm trying to get my DVB card working under ubuntu but it has quality issues.  Can anyone help?
<melchior> i don't really understand what improved in 7.04
<Ranpha1> mrynit well that will never take 5hrs trust me.. or you using a very old computer
<melchior> besides codecs
<sn0tz|afk> i'm upset
<herbaliser> anybody know why i don't receive file in Xchat?
<sn0tz|afk> no one can help me with my issue with installing ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433371
<essdeekay> I had to reset my MBR using a Vista CD, but now my Ubuntu live CD can't see a couple of ext3 partitions I had
<Ranpha1> herbaliser open your ports
<predaeus> nonlinear, sounds interesting, but mind that if this messes your boot sector up you will be stuck without windows and without linux. you can fix that with the windows cd though.
<essdeekay> What's the easiest way to reset my MBR from within Linux, gain access to the partitions and then reset the entire drive to unallocated space?
<Cpander>   !
<Ranpha1> essdeekay : use supergrub
<predaeus> !ru | Cpander
<ubotu> Cpander:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<herbaliser> fitzyofoz send it to my e-mail in private message
<herbaliser> if you would
<Cpander> predaeus: yes, ru! ?
<astonerbum> good night guys, thanks for the help again
<mrynit> p3 667mhz
<mrynit> its gonna take time to configure stufff
<Cpander> ubotu: thenks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thenks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> Cpander, this is the English speaking support channel, if you want to speak Russian you can join #ubuntu-ru. Mind that ubotu is just a bot, not a person
<essdeekay> Ranpha1: I'll give it a shot - thanks
<fitzyofoz> no worries, is herbaliser you're handle on the forums
<Ranpha1> mrynit maybe it better to choose a linux that's better for your PC. Ubuntu need some resources. I find my laptop 1ghz 128mb too slow for ubuntu .
<nonlinear> predaeus:  thanks for the caution!  i've got the mbr backed up tho, in acronis
<herbaliser> fitzyofoz havent registered on forum
<mrynit> it was xubuntu
<nonlinear> learned that lesson long ago, the hard way :)
<fitzyofoz> ?ok, so how do I get you email?
<Ranpha1> mrynit but the computer now boots okay?
<predaeus> g
<herbaliser> frederik.demuyter@telenet.be
<herbaliser> :)
<mrynit> idk just turned it off
<fitzyofoz> NP, be it'll be there shortly
<herbaliser> tnx m8
<Ranpha1> mrynit well you can choose to install and just wait. or use debian with there installer.
<bloodMuffin> when i play a video in vlc during fight scenes the impacts sound horrible
<XZC> Hi, i have a problem when installing... I get a HDC error, I testedwith 2 computers, 2 HDDs same error on both, noone of them are Iable to install XP on... 1ghz and 450mHz. Im getting frustrated
<fitzyofoz> Should be there momentarily
<essdeekay> Any way to work out my hard disk model from within Linux - say from a log file or something?
<ph> essdeekay: dmesg
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, look for an equalizer in the audio options
<essdeekay> ph: Thanks
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: which equalizer setting would help?
<tarelerulz> I upgrade to 2.6.20 kernel and I was wondering what is good about it ? anyone has anything to say
<nonlinear> does anyone know if there is a step by step guide to configure wireless network?  it appeared to me to be set up correctly, and i was connected, but couldn't get past the gateway
<MindOfChaos> So what do people think about Ubuntu being preinstalled on dell computers
<MindOfChaos> As a option
<Myrtti> tis cool.
<tarelerulz> I hope Dell does it . I mean the more people that try linux out the better.
<ph> does anybody know if there is a possibility to get a wlan-mananger like the one from windows for ubuntu (automaticaly connect to a wlan if its reachable etc., select the wlan from gui)?
<Myrtti> tarelerulz: they are
<MindOfChaos> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid39_gci1253364,00.html
<herbaliser> Dell is going to shipp ubuntu and that's great hope other will follow
<tarelerulz> Nice I might get one .
<Ix0s> MindOfChaos, I think it will make many people reliase that microsoft aint all so great :)
<wedontneed> i couldnt install my nvidia driver i wrote: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common this. But then i cant do anything?
<MindOfChaos> yea
<MindOfChaos> yes
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, no idea, or maybe if it is like giving nasty spikes then it might be too loud, probably inthe alsamixer settings or soemthing, like overshooting or something
<MindOfChaos> It is awesome news
<herbaliser> they did a survey for it with customers in 70 % prefered the option
<ph> MindOfChaos: if they don't bill anything for install and ship ubuntu its great
<tarelerulz> I just upgrade to 6.10 to 7.04 and  beryl  don't work and some other stuff
<MindOfChaos> oh
<MindOfChaos> Beryl works on mine
<the_sultan> i just added a line to my sources.list file but keep getting the error : E: malformed line 6 in source list
<MindOfChaos> just follow the instructions on the Beryl website
<essdeekay> ph: That'll be the thing - depends how much extra they charge for the Ubuntu option ... I seriously doubt it'll be free...
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: yea at all the fight scenes the impacts sound like if my speakers were blown or something, but they dont when i play with other media players
<ph> essdeekay: yes
<fitzyofoz> wedontneed - there's one more step that you need to do after installing the packages
<the_sultan> can somebody help me with adding a line to my sources.list file
<Ix0s> Even if it isnt free it will be alot cheaper than Vista install
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, maybe tweak  Settings/Preferences/Audio/Defaul audio volume
<tarelerulz> So what is so great about 2.6.20 kernel. ?
<Roor> predaeus:  i took advice and installed the drivers in the ubuntu update for nvidia, but when I reboot, it says it cannot find the display, and I have to replace the xorg.conf
<wedontneed> fitzyofoz: then i dont know i will i do i couldnt understand can i explain me? pls
<oldude67> i have a stupid question, is anyone in the linux world trying to get a uni based down loader going ??? so that if its in one form it will switch it to another?
<Ix0s> Anyhows I was messing about on vista yesterday, and after using beryl it just looks like an exact copy of beryl's effects -_-
<sivaji> how to check my kernel version
<hylje> Ix0s: no wobbly
<fitzyofoz> yep, just getting the exact command
<Roor> ix0s: besides the cube? ;p
<xjkx> i want php4 ;/
<fitzyofoz> jump to a terminal and type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<fitzyofoz> that should do it
<xjkx> php5 uses apache2 thing
<_rd_> i'm having probs getting distcc going between breezy lappie and fiesty server
<Ix0s> I dont mean about wobbly and cube, just mean like live previews on taskbar, alt+tab thing, programs like fading in, its a really OBVIOUS copy!
<Roor> fitz: i get an error that says it cannot proceed automatically, x config has been altered, gives me "md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum" to do instead, which i have done before with the same results
<mrynit> it was the screen saver that got me. running the update fine now. no errors!!
<Ix0s> But beryl is still better than that, plus its slow as hell vista! took about 2 mins to load the desktop -_-
<Roor> ix0s: i hate the word copy :(
<fitzyofoz> hmm, what version of Ubuntu are you running
<Ix0s> Roor, Hehe,
<Gyro54> What is the equivalent to Ghost?
<Ix0s> Anyway that was a little off topic ill shut up now :)
<Roor> fitx: feisty, i got the live cd and installed off that
<the_sultan> fitzy im having the same prob here atm with edgy
<tondar> installed avant window navigator how would I run it ??
<Irek> hello
<oldude67> Ixos: i had a p4 built and told them to leave the hard drive blank when they asked me if i wanted vista
<tondar> plz help me
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ firefox
<sivaji> (firefox-bin:5587): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<fitzyofoz> In feisty you should be able to use the restricted drivers manager
<Irek> can I ask U
<melchior> anyone else listen to mcplusplus?
<tondar> how do I run the avant window manager?
<predaeus> Roor, hm I've no idea sorry, ubuntu updates should work fine. try reinstalling, or uninstalling/installing etc.
<Irek> Is anyone there
<melchior> avant?
<adam> sielu
<tondar> yeha
<tondar> yeah
<tarelerulz> do any of you know where the berly config file is ?
<tondar> the window manager tool "avant"
<melchior> tondar: usually if it doesn't show up in gdm, your need to exec it from .xsession
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, did that help?
<fitzyofoz> edgy in the other hand, after the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx, you should be able to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and if needs be run md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum and then run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable again and then restart the X-server
<tondar> melchior:  how?
<melchior> tondar, and choose default from gdm
<Irek> How can I install ubuntu 7.0.4 to fakeRaid
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: mm not really...
<darkstar> i'm having trouble getting my nVidia driver to work and have to use the "nv" driver to boot X
<concept10> tondar, instructions are on the wiki
<tondar> melchior:  gimme the add?
<tondar> melchior:  thanks
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, hm did you restart vlc, I don't know if it changes it on the fly.
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, apart from that I've no idea sorry.
<darkstar> I'm currently getting the error "NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate rankine object"  -- anybody know what that means?
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: hm yea..thanks for the help though
<melchior> tondar, for example, I run a window manager called ratpoison. the ratpoison execuatble is /usr/X11R6/bin/ratpoison or something, so 'echo exec /usr/X11R6/bin/ratpoison > .xsession && chmod a+x .xsession'
<melchior> and choosing default session at the login should do the trick
<levander> Someone call tell me how to know which nvidia driver I need?  nvidia-glx use to work under Edgy, but with Feisty it messes up the screen resolution.
<tondar> melchior:  will try
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: one other thing, do you have any idea why totem is reading a movie as being only 3 seconds long when its actually over 40 minutes long?
<Horscht> hi
<fitzyofoz> the screen resolution thing has happened to nearly everyone
<fitzyofoz> Well at least a lot of people that I have spoken to
<mc__> bloodMuffin: have you tried any other video player?
<darkstar> Can somebody help me with my nVidia drivers?
<fitzyofoz> darkstar - Which driver set
<levander> darkstar: i'm in here looking for help with them too
<Horscht> gnome-rdp (remote desktop client) was working until a few days ago, now it tells me " error during the connection to the database"
<bloodMuffin> vlc reads the correct time
<fitzyofoz> From Nvidia site or the repositories
<melchior> what refresh rate is easier on the eye? 50 or 55?
<Horscht> i tried to completely remove it using synaptic already
<Horscht> and then reinstall it
<bloodMuffin> mc__: vlc reads the correct time...
<Horscht> same error occurs
<Ix0s> melchior, I spose the higher the refresh rate the easier it is on the eye
<levander> melchior: if it's an LCD, use it's native resolution, if it's a CRT, 55 would be better, but it's still really low
<mneumonic> r irc.icq.com
<predaeus> bloodMuffin, no not really, but I think those things are codec issues
<darkstar> fitzyofoz, i went to the nvidia website and got the driver from there. I got it all installed but i still can't boot X using that driver because i get the error: NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate rankine object
<bloodMuffin> predaeus: ok, thanks for the help though
<darkstar> fitzyofoz, no clue what that means. I have to go into xorg.conf and change my driver to "nv" just to boot X
<predaeus> np
<Ayabara_> I'm editing prefs.xml in gaim to use a dark theme. is there a way to comment out stuff in xml files?
<fitzyofoz> darkstart - alright, give me a second
<levander> Ayabara_: <!-- xml stuf -->
<darkstar> fitzyofoz, k
<fitzyofoz> darkstar - The card is ?
<tondar> melchior:  hey worked, thanks a million
<Ayabara_> levander, great. thanks
<darkstar> fitzyofoz, can't remember. how do i check from linux?
<the_sultan> fitzy: could i just do what u said by manually changing the xorg.conf file
<darkstar> fitzyofoz, I think it's a GeForce 700 GO or something like that
<XZC> WHat is error code: HDC 0x70 when I try to start OR install Ubuntu???
<fitzyofoz> OK, and ubuntu is edgy or feisty
<darkstar> fitzyofoz, i'm using edgy
<Horscht> where is gnome-rdp's database located?
<centos> hey guys
<Ix0s> !welcome | centos
<ubotu> centos: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<centos> lol
<centos> thanx =)
<Ix0s> :D
<fitzyofoz> the_sultan - yes, thats what i did to fix it, I just added the resolutions to each color depth entry - I think by default it'll have Section "Screen"
<fitzyofoz> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<fitzyofoz> 	Device		"Generic Video Card"
<fitzyofoz> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<fitzyofoz> 	DefaultDepth	24
<fitzyofoz> 	SubSection "Display"
<fitzyofoz> 		Depth		1
<fitzyofoz> 		Modes		"1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Ix0s> !paste | fitzyofoz
<ubotu> fitzyofoz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<darkstar> how do i check to see the name of my video card?
<fitzyofoz> oops
<fitzyofoz> sorry
<Myrtti> darkstar: lspci
<centos> has any1 used ispconfig before, ive got a few Q's =] 
<Ix0s> darkstar, dmesg
<Ix0s> dark, I think
<taggig> any knows how to get wpa support on 7.04? mine just supports WEP....
<Ix0s> Nope :)
<Roor> I installed the nvidia drivers and enabled it in the restricted drivers manager, when i reboot, it says no displays found, which i keep getting... i have a new nvidia card, 8800 gts .. could that be the problem?
<fitzyofoz> possibly
<Roor> hmm...
<fitzyofoz> no displays
<fitzyofoz> can you get into X or not?
<fitzyofoz> or does it crash
<Roor> im in it now, revert to old xorg.conf
<Roor> but it doesnt get that far with nvidia drivers
<Roor> just boots into terminal to fix
<fitzyofoz> ahh, maybe drop the default color dept in the xorg.conf
<Roor> hmm.. really
<fitzyofoz> or edit your working config file and change the nv to nvidua
<fitzyofoz> nvidia
<Roor> yea i tried that, same thing
<fitzyofoz> that might work
<Roor> tried composite enable and 0 too
<fitzyofoz> damn
<Gyro54> taggig, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415693
<Roor> lol went and bought this thing cuz tried for 3 days to get my ati card working haha
<Roor> thought this might be easy
<fitzyofoz> ATI
<taggig> thanks Gyro54
<fitzyofoz> ahahaha, shouldn't swear on these forums
<fitzyofoz> LOL
<Gyro54> taggig, It has some info which looks promising
<taggig> ok thanks
<Roor> i think it says no screens found actually
<centos> any1 clued up with ISPconfig? =/
<levander> What forum on ubuntuforums should I put a question about the nvidia drivers?
<levander> Candidates are "Desktop Environments", "Hardware and Laptops", and "Installing and Upgrades".
<fitzyofoz> roor - yet only on the propretary driver
<Roor> fitz: ?
<Roor> using the one through add/install
<fitzyofoz> I just pasted my config file in the pastebin, if you want to copy it down and try it, it should work if you have the driver
<Roor> fitz: erm... pastebin? lol
<joe7d6> for people using tracker, how does it compare to beagle?
<fitzyofoz> yeah I know, I don't know what it is either, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org thats the url though
<fitzyofoz> If you want to email me you're xorg.conf file I can take a look at it- hfitzger@tpg.com.au
<domster> anyone seen this before?: the url in Firefox's address bar doesn't change when I change the active tab. It always shows the last address I typed.
<Roor> inc email
<__matte__> hallo everybody. I have a copy of ubuntu 6.10 installed, and would like to try the 7.04. I already downloaded the iso file. When i insert the disk, my classic old ubuntu will start. How can i do it? Do i have to burn the iso file, or just the file inside of it??
<the_sultan> burn the iso
<Myrtti> __matte__: check your bios settings
<__matte__> bios is set to start from cd
<Ix0s> __matte__, You burn the iso thats it
<fitzyofoz> roor - the link to the pastebin thing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19413/
<fitzyofoz> that's my file
<__matte__> ok
<__matte__> i will try that way, thank you very much for the moment
<eck> __matte__: also make sure that you burned it as an image, not as a data disc
<Roor> k ill check it, also sent you email, be back in a min
<__matte__> ok
<fitzyofoz> np
<ATAMAH> hey ppl, can someone help a newbie, please?:) basically wanted to have a dual boot system. installed xp, installed ubuntu after that ona different partition, after reboot it launches the grub console - and i am lost there.
<JJ|Laptop> isn't grub a boot loader?
<ATAMAH> it is
<Kakashi`> i need help with setting up dhcp3 server, i've been browsing around the tutorials but i cant get it working
<Techno_> Hello, how do you reinstall adept
<JJ|Laptop> my only run-ins with it have been with jsut seleting the O.S.
<Ayabara_> I have installed a theme by dragging it to 'Theme Preferences'. It says it's correctly installed, but I can't find it afterwards.
<Gerro> Ayabara: maybe its an "invisible" theme XD
<Ix0s> Ayabara, Try going into theme details, and seeing if its under control/window borders/icons
<JJ|Laptop> and my laptop with only windows working and a busted debian install
<killerbunny> How do i add stuff to the righ mouse menu on desktop ?
<Zorlin> Good day. Does anyone need help?
<Kakashi`> I need help with dhcp3 ... :(
<Zorlin> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Gerro> JJ|Laptop: debian? this is ubuntu channel, dual boots usually suck like that, don't see why you don't do a regular install
<JJ|Laptop> *on
<ATAMAH> Zorlin: basically wanted to have a dual boot system. installed xp, installed ubuntu after that ona different partition, after reboot it launches the grub console - and i am lost there.
<Zorlin> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Ayabara_> Ix0s, it was under control and worked. thanks
<Zorlin> The grub console? You'd have to pick an item from the list using the arrow keys and hit enter
<JJ|Laptop> Gerro: i didn't ask a single question about debian, or any question at all actualy :p
<Zorlin> Or do you mean something else?
<AbdusSalam> I have two GeForce 7900 GS SLI (256M),  though only one of the cards is showing up in the device manager
<Ix0s> Ayabara, They always go to there for me too
<JJ|Laptop> Zorlin: that's what i was getting at :p
<AbdusSalam> is it possible to run ubuntu in SLI?
<Gyro54> _matte_, if you have a fast connection you should just install via the online update.
<Roor> abdus, i believe i saw something about that on the nvidia website...
<Ayabara_> Ix0s, Maybe because it's not a "complete theme". It has no default Icon set
<Kakashi`> Zorlin: i already know about the Knowledge base of dhcp, however i can't dhcp3 working on my feisty
<__matte__> gyro54... do u mean the regular update ubuntu gets?? or is it something different??
<fitzyofoz> roor - How did you go?
<Ix0s> Ayabara, Yeah thats what it seems to be :)
<Zorlin> Kakashi`: I'm not experienced in that subject... but could you give me some more details? Won't it start, or it appears to start but doesn't do anything etc?
<AbdusSalam> i have just installed the latest 64bit ubuntu, my processor is a intel core 2 duo  6600 @ 2.4 ghz
<AbdusSalam> should i have installed the x86?
<Zorlin> Abdus: Depends on your needs
<Zorlin> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Roor> fitz: gonna try some of your config, rebooting
<Ix0s> AbdusSalam, According to the gentoo channel theres no real need to run a 64 bit desktop :P
<Gerro> Ix0s: gives better performance
<ATAMAH> Zorlin: would appreciate somehelp on this: i have installed ubuntu on a partition different from winXP. after installation i get the grub console, which i am not familiar with. what should i do to be able to dual boot?
<AbdusSalam> i really want to get sli to work, why waste one of my  video cards? another thing is that i have a 24" widescreen flatpanel lcd, the resolution is at 1920x1200 which is correct
<AbdusSalam> but only at 50Hz
<AbdusSalam> it should be 60
<Zorlin> ATAMAH: I'm not entirely sure what console you are referring to
<Ix0s> AbdusSalam, Plus theres a weird thing about whether core duo is actually 64 bit :S
<AbdusSalam> and i changed the xorg file
<Gerro> 50hz is good rate for how it handles
<Zorlin> just a sec
<DeTlEfF> hi @ all
<Gerro> I haven't quite figured that out how sometimes it says 50hz but others it will say like 70
<ATAMAH> Zorlin: iit's the first time i saw this too...basically it has a limited number of commands, like chainloader, kernel, etc.
<Gerro> atamah: I think you went to recovery console for grub
<Gerro> atamah: do you have a # prompt
<Zorlin> Oh.
<ATAMAH> no, i had grub>   prompt. now booted from ubuntu dvd to get here
<Zorlin> ATAMAH, this seems like a problem with menu.lst
<labanux> how can i install ubuntu from my hdd? using the .iso file?
<Zorlin> its located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ATAMAH> let's see...
<Gerro> atamah: yeah try to mount your hard drive with the live cd then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst on there
<labanux> in debian i do this with using hd-media image, is ubuntu has something like this too?
<Ookami_desu> Hi, i have ubuntu 5.10 and i'd like to purge the user's data and account since im selling  my machine forward. is it recomended to just reinstall or can i just remove the user and set up a temp user? im upgrading to a better system.
<ATAMAH> thanks guys
<labanux> !image
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about image - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<labanux> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<labanux> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Gerro> Ookami_desu: your selling your machine?
<Woodrag> i am trying to logon to our wpa+wpa2 wifi network but the Gnome Network applet does not show the wpa+wpa2 option ...;-(
<Ookami_desu> gerro yes. im getting rid of my notebook to buy another.
<AbdusSalam> ok so for the reason i installed linux
<AbdusSalam> which programming language to learn first?
<Woodrag> it only shows wep which is very unsecure....
<labanux> where can I get the image for installing from HDD ?
<eck> AbdusSalam: i think python is a nice language to start with
<Gerro> Ookami_desu: run the ubuntu live cd and mount the hard drive then run the wipe application on it
<jussi01> !wpa | Woodrag
<ubotu> Woodrag: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gerro> Ookami_desu: might have to download wipe from synaptic
<AbdusSalam> thanks
<AbdusSalam> pray that i can get sli to work
<AbdusSalam> : )
<labanux> !image|labanux
<Ookami_desu> ok i'll give that a go.
<eck> sli?
<AbdusSalam> eck dual video cards
<Woodrag> thanx
<eck> ah, i see
<AbdusSalam> GPU's working together
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Roor> fitz: negative :( same thing, no screen found
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Dickholes
<Jok3rs> Jk
<ATAMAH> um
<Jok3rs> this channel owns
<ATAMAH> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot$ cd grub
<ATAMAH> bash: cd: grub: No such file or directory
<ATAMAH> ubuntu@ubuntu:/boot$
<s_spiff> hey, I have a secondary hdd, and i have ubuntu/wine installed in the primary hdd. Wine has the 'C Drive' in the primary hdd, can I shift that C drive to my secondary hdd? cuz I want to save some space on my primary
<Ix0s> !ops | Jok3rs
<ubotu> Jok3rs: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Seveas> C/cs kb Jok3rs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.206.49.112]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Ix0s, maybe he meant it as a compliment? :)
<Ix0s> Seveas, Hehe i doubt it :P
<Aryra> hello
<Aryra> :P
<s_spiff> well he probably tried to save his butt from gettin kicked :P
<Aryra> I was wondering, is there any way of 'tricking' ubuntu into thinking it's a lower version than it is?
<Aryra> because mine didn't upgrade properly, and thinks it did...therefore I need to upgrade again
<Aryra> but the button for upgrading isn't there.
<fsckit> can someone tell me how to find a package that's installed? i used apt-get but what i thought would start it in the command line isn't. it's named something else i guess
<Flannel> Aryra: just go to a terminal, and `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<AbdusSalam> ERROR: this .run file is intended for the
<AbdusSalam> Linux-x86 platform, but you appear to be
<AbdusSalam> running on Linux-x86_64.  Aborting installation.
<AbdusSalam> nvidia drivers
<__matte__> i have one more question! I own an old win98 laptop,56mb ram. Could i try to install a ubuntu version in it? Where can i find it??
<Aryra> flannel: it thinks it IS upgraded, thats the thing
<Seveas> Aryra, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aryra> seveas: just did, and have before. It's convinced its upgraded
<Aryra> seveas: I know it hasn't.
<Flannel> Aryra: apt-get doesn't "think" it's anything.  It just knows versions
<Seveas> Aryra, how do you know?
<Aryra> well, the reason its like this is because I had a powercut during installation of the update
<Aryra> >_<
<Flannel> fsckit: dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/[package] .deb
<Aryra> it didn't even get around to installing.
<fsckit> Flannel, thanks, i'll try it
<Zorlin> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> fsckit: for [package]  type the package name you installed, then hit tab, it ought to complete it with the verisons (and add the .deb)
<AbdusSalam> i found the 64bit version now i have this error:
<AbdusSalam> An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your kernel.
<AbdusSalam> how to i unload it
<sanityx> AbdusSalam, rmmod nvidia
<sanityx> or modprobe -r nvidia
<Aryra> graahhh
<Aryra> somewhere in the gconf, there must be something that tells ubuntu what version it is right?
<Aryra> or in some file.
<fsckit> Flannel, thanks, done the trick
<Myrtti> Aryra: you tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<Aryra> yup
<Aryra> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Aryra>   imlib11 gftp-common tcltls docker sox imlib-base kmplayer-base
<Aryra> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Aryra> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Myrtti> and what does gksudo 'update-manager -c' say?
<Gyro54> _matt_, The standard Synaptics has a 7.04 update button. It is a 700 Mb download but it works great.
<ziroda1> can anyone help me setup a network printer with dynamic ip
<Aryra> with the update manager
<Aryra> aryra@aryra-desktop:~$ gksu "update-manager -c"
<Aryra> warning: could not initiate dbus
<Aryra> >_<
<Aryra> I wanna upgrade :'(
<__matte__> ok, thanks gyro54
<ziroda1> Aryra: you can upgrade via a live cd
<Flannel> Aryra: pastebin your sources.list, what does "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" give you
<Angel-SL> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angel-SL> How do I find out my path to Pythom?
<ziroda1> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Aryra> Flannel: I wont copy it all over, but it just says it didn't do anything
<Angel-SL> python*
<Aryra> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ICS_NIC> hello everyone
<Flannel> Aryra: pastebin it.
<ICS_NIC> could anyone help out with my ICS problem plz
<Aryra> zirodal: do live-cd's do a repair option?
<Aryra> >_>
<Flannel> Aryra: `which python`
<Flannel> er, Angel-SL
<Aryra> pastebin is a new term here...
<Aryra> sorry.
<Flannel> !paste | Aryra
<ubotu> Aryra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PeterH> I just got TV-out working on my ubuntu computer! So happy finally :)
<Aryra> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19419/
<Almindor> hey guys, anyone know why evince would display PDF files very ugly? (font, but printed, they are ok)
<Flannel> Aryra: and your sources.list?
<Almindor> it happened when I updated to fiesty
<Almindor> edgy was ok
<Flannel> Aryra: er, nevermind.  I can divine them from that paste
<Almindor> the fonts look almost "nibbled" on sides, no aliasing, but my font setting in gnome is LCD (right)
<Aryra> :P
<Almindor> *antialiasing
<Almindor> I tried reinstalling evince with fontconfig and freetype but no difference
<Flannel> Aryra: and what isn't working?  Do you have `ubuntu-desktop` installed?
<Hagg2> !telia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Almindor> is there any way to change the fond evince uses?
<Almindor> font*
<Aryra> yes I've got ubuntu-desktop
<Aryra> and the only thing I've attempted to test is the control panel in the newer version, which lacks
<Aryra> obviously.
<ICS_NIC> anyone up for helping me out with Internet Connection Sharing!
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: what is that?
<Nvening> hi, how to i manually create a new resolution in 7.04 because i want to setup my lcd tv properly??
<johnt> zcat[1] : gooday!! :-)
<Flannel> Aryra: one thing you ought to do is get rid of the edgy sources.  But, if that's all you've done, how do you know it's broken?
<adaptr> Nvening just add it to xorg.conf
<ICS_NIC> Gerro everythign is setup correctly though i dont have internet on the client :S
<Nvening> ill try thanks
<Aryra> it turned off in the middle of installing the new version
<Gerro> Nvening: edit your the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aryra> I'm pretty sure it didn't finish
<Aryra> I was watching it, being as bored as I was.
<Flannel> Aryra: but, apart from the fact that you did that, you don't see anything broken
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: internet connection sharing? umm.. do you have like a router or switch?
<Aryra> its operating normally for ...what is it? 6.10? 6.something
<Aryra> its not 7.04 though.
<ICS_NIC> Gerro host= xp     client= edgy.. and its a nic to nic connection
<He1> can anyone help me?? i have only 60hz on my monitor (hansol 920d)
<Flannel> Aryra: I dont know what you were expecting to happen with 7.04, but there isn't that big of a visual change.  Get rid of your edgy repositories, I think you've come out alright.
<Aryra> flannel: ok...I hope so.
<ICS_NIC> Gerro so wht do u think i should do
<He1> i have ubuntu 7.0.4 and gnome desktop but only 60hz monitor refreshrate
<louis_> Same, my moniter only goes up to 85hz and ubuntu only gives me a choice of 60 or 87
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: I think you should try either ftp or ssh if you want to trade files but if you want to share a connection then you will have to specify the xp one as the default gateway
<He1> how can i fix it?? install a monitor driver??
<Aryra> flannel: removing those repo's...it didn't like that
<Gerro> Hel: edit your xorg.conf or use nvclock perhaps
<Aryra> flannel: I cant get back into synaptic
<Aryra> >_>
<Gerro> Aryra: reinstall it with apt-get
<He1> thx gerro
<Gerro> Aryra: did it crash? if so kill it and python
<Aryra> gerro: no thats not the issue
<Aryra> E: Malformed line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Aryra> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ICS_NIC> gerro , thts wht i did! im using kerio winroute lite.. and it worked fine for about 11 month but yesterday it simply stopped
<Aryra> *sighs*
<ICS_NIC> gerro , i can ping myself on both pcs.. as well as share files.. though theres no internet connection on the client:S
<Nvening> after editing xorg.conf do i have to restart to make the new resolution appear, i just modified an existing resolution setting instead of creating a new one??
<Gerro> Aryra: that isn't a problem just remove line 34 from sources list
<Gerro> Aryra: find a site that has a repository for a linux distro and they usually say do sudo blah blah and edit some file
<Aryra> I'll wait for the livecd to download and use that
<Aryra> *sets about backing up various files*
<Gerro> Aryra: just find that one, sorry I forget which it is
<Gerro> Aryra: no reason to reinstall that is a minor issue
<Aryra> gerro: THAT one is
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: ah then bridge the connection on the windows client
<Aryra> gerro: its my original one that's annoying me
<ICS_NIC> gerro , wht do u mean..
<doc__> hi there
<Nvening> anyone?
<Aryra> gerro: involving upgrade issues >_< been here for 20 mins on that already.
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: open up networks on the windows host and hold shift then select both connections, to left says create bridge do so. then it creates a connection between those two routes
<Aryra> gerro: no functional issues except for the fact I cant update to 7.04. So...I'm writing over the top of it :P much easier
<Aryra> nvening: no
<Gerro> Aryra: never upgrade just reinstall, seriously its not that cheap for a second hd or flash drive to store a few files
<Nvening> kk, hmmmmmmmmm
<Aryra> nvening: or at least, I didn't.
<Aryra> gerro: heh, yeah
<ICS_NIC> gerro .. shouldnt kerio winroute lite take care of tht?! i never done this b4.. and it worked perfectly
<Aryra> nvening: you trying to do hz or resolution?
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: well if that doesn't work the technique you have to do is create a virtual bridge between those two connections
<Aryra> nvening: 'cause you need to add things in about 5 or 6 lines in there
<sercik> could someone help me how to configure a firewall for ftp access?
<Aryra> nvening: for resolutions anyway.
<Ix0s> !firewall | serick
<ubotu> serick: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ICS_NIC> Gerro u mean between the NIc tht has the dsl connection.. and the nic thts used for home network?
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: I was trying something similar to run colinux on my windows box
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: yeah exactly, bridging it tells the windows OS to link those routes
<ICS_NIC> gerro and i uninstall kerio winroute?
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: I have no clue what that app is, i did that sort of stuff before with just windows
<ICS_NIC> hmm
<ICS_NIC> k ill give it a try
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: its probably been around since 95 which didn't have certain features and now is just bloatware
<ICS_NIC> though Gerro could u help me through it! am obviously a newbie..
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: dead apps are infamous for that stuff
<papauwe> 192.168.2.2
<Gerro> papauwe: omg same as me! ahh get out my computer!
<Gerro> lol
<Aryra> gerro: :P
<coolgeek> Guys, ive when i boot i want to go straight to tty1 instead of tty8 how would i do that?
<coolgeek> Guys, if when i boot i want to go straight to tty1 instead of tty8 how would i do that?
<Aryra> wait, your IP is 127.0.0.1? OMG WE ARE ON THE SAME PC! XD
<coolgeek> didnt mean ive
<Aryra> <_<
<Gerro> coolgeek: i was wondering where you would edit that since no /etc/inittab file on ubuntu
<Aryra> *runs*
<coolgeek> Gerro: there is a inittab file
<coolgeek> and LOL at Ayra
<Gerro> coolgeek: where!?
<Aryra> ;)
<coolgeek> Gerro: you can only see it as root
<dettoaltrimenti_> where is the apt-get log kept?
<coolgeek> try sudo cat  /etc/inittab
<Gerro> ICS_NIC: just toy with those setup wizards, good luck with things
<coolgeek> Gerro: try sudo cat /etc/inittab
<coolgeek> Gerro: but editing the run level of init doesnt work..
<Gerro> cat: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<coolgeek> SUDO
<coolgeek> SUDO
<coolgeek> SUDO
<coolgeek> Gerro: you have to be root
<Gerro> # cat /etc/inittab
<Gerro> cat: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<coolgeek> Gerro: type exactly this..
<coolgeek> Gerro: sudo cat /etc/inittab
<hypronix> hello everybody. it seems all my USB drives get mounted as read-only even though mtab reports them as rw. i've tried sudo mount -o remount,rw but no luck, same thing. can't chown them to my regular user either. any ideas, thanks!
<Gerro> coolgeek: same
<Gerro> coolgeek: try this sudo su
<coolgeek> Gerro: what happens when you type: locate inittab
<PingFloyd> hypronix: what filesystem?
<coolgeek> Gerro: why would i want to try that?
<Gerro> coolgeek: get a # prompt
<coolgeek> whats that got to do with anything?
<hypronix> PingFloyd: two partitions, one is vfat one is hfsplus
<coolgeek> Gerro: what happens when you type locate inittab
<Gerro> /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<Gerro> /usr/share/vim/vim70/syntax/inittab.vim
<aceninja> Hi
<PingFloyd> don't know the stipulation of hfsplus, but with fat ones you usually need to mount with some extra options since they don't have all the needed facilities
<coolgeek> Gerro: thats all?
<Gerro> coolgeek: I did updatedb and locate inittab as root still same
<aceninja> Can someone plz Help me?
<PingFloyd> hypronix: like mounting with uid= and gid=
<coolgeek> locate doesnt need to be as root
<Gerro> coolgeek: yeah I'm using xubuntu
<Ix0s> !ask | aceninja
<ubotu> aceninja: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aceninja> I'm a n00b who is trying to setup an existing RAID1 partition on Ubuntu
<bingnet> Hi Room, Here's hoping for some expertise: I'm restoring my Feisty root partition which consists of everything but /home. I'm using rsync.
<PingFloyd> and umask=
<Gerro> aceninja: do you know what RAID1 is?
<hypronix> PingFloyd: this is from mtab: /dev/sdd1 /media/XLNT vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077 0 0
<aceninja> I have a RAID1 setup already in BIOS with stuff on it
<aceninja> Yes RAID1 for backup
<aceninja> I had it setup on WinXP
<bingnet> That is, I used rsync to create the backup.
<Gerro> aceninja: check the alt cd for raid support
<aceninja> Now I have installed Ubuntu on a different standalone hdd
<Woodrag> somehow it is not possinble to choose for wpa in my gnomenetworking applet when i try get logon to my wifinetwork....
<aceninja> but I still see the two raid drives as separate entities in Ubuntu
<bingnet> Problem is, when I restored the filesystem I encountered numerous errors during boot including kernel panic, unable to find /
<coolgeek> Gerro: i dont know much about xubuntu
<Woodrag> tried the whole shebang in the docs but nogo ;-(
<coolgeek> Gerro: what did you want to edit in there anyway?
<Gerro> coolgeek: updatedb does though
<christine_> hello gud day. i can not delete my trash . it has an error no permission where can i find the folder of the trash files so that i will delete it using sudo(terminal)?
<Gerro> coolgeek: just edit out a few virtual terminals and add a few desktop tweaks
<aceninja> The thing is I am not trying to Install Ubuntu on RAID hadd
<aceninja> hdd
<tsairox> hello
<aceninja> I just want Ubuntu to recognize the existing RAID1 partition
<coolgeek> Gerro: so if i wanted to boot straight into tty1 how would i edit that file?
<aceninja> Anyone have any idea how this can be done?
<Gerro> christine_: its .trash in your /home/user folder try doing ls -a from terminal
<aceninja> Do I need to use DMRAID?
<coolgeek> Gerro: so if i wanted to boot straight into tty1 how would i edit that file?
<Gerro> coolgeek: I have no clue.. doesn't it boot into tty1 by default? maybe comment out all the others?
<christine_> Gerro: thanks!
<tsairox> anyone know how to use an Ubuntu box as a gateway for other computers running winxp?
<Gerro> coolgeek: its good to have a few for background stuff
<coolgeek> no it boots to tty8 GUI
<aceninja> Gerro: Do you know how to use dmraid?
<cacac2> im testing my new irc script
<liquid> aceninja: you may find you have a device for your raid device already in /dev/mapper/
<Gerro> aceninja: hmm not too good with dma
<aceninja> liquid: this is what I get when i type ls /dev/mapper -->control  isw_dacafhih_Raid 1 Data
<christine_> how can i remove a directory which is not empty?
<Gerro> tsairox: download the ubuntu server edition and read up on linux routing
<liquid> aceninja: mount it like your a randy dogg!
<aceninja> liquid: How do i set it up so that Ubuntu recognizes it as a RAID 1 array?
<aceninja> liquid: how do I mount?
<PingFloyd> christine_: rm -rf but be careful with it
<ReK_`> 15 judges of the 9th Circuit Court of Appeals have unanimously reversed dismissal of a RICO class action suit against Microsoft and Best Buy, which claims the companies engaged in fraud in promoting Microsoft's MSN online service. (RICO is a statute originally intended to help prosecutors go after organized crime.)
<Woodrag> somehow it is not possinble to choose for wpa in my gnomenetworking applet when i try get logon to my wifinetwork....
<liquid> aceninja: Try mounting it to prove the premise first then deal with auto mounting eh?
<Gerro> aceninja: do man mount from terminal
<Woodrag> tried the whole shebang in the docs but nogo ;-(
<tsairox> Gerro: can I not just use my ubuntu 7.04 regular edition
<liquid> aceninja: best to google and learn that one as its a basic premise of linux stuff. teach a man to fish and all that :)
<Gerro> Woodrag: wpa requires extra files be installed check synaptic
<PingFloyd> christel: could use rm -r instead.  It will prompt more though
<christine_> PingFloyd: thanks! it work! :)
<Woodrag> ok thanx
<aceninja> liquid: WILCO :)
<liquid> aceninja: glad I could help
<christine_> linux rocks!
<Gerro> tsairox: you could do that but if its off then no connection for the other comps, and its generally wasteful if it has a fully featured gui just sitting around running
<kraut> moin
<nicolai_> hi
<aceninja> liquid: googling mount now...
<eks> hi there
<AbdusSalam> how do i temporarily disable X
<tsairox> Gerro: my linux box is always on
<liquid> christinL indeed it does...ive gone through far fewer keyboards since abandoning Vista in favour of Ubntu
<sercik> you can press ctrl+alt+F1
<nictau> i require some assistance
<Gerro> tsairox: hmm guess you could try xubuntu 6.06 if you want a lite gui
<eks> AbdusSalam: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<AbdusSalam> with ctrl alt backspace X just restarts
<burepe> The IRC wiki says "If you start a new local channel, please adhere to the #ubuntu-CC naming convention" where is there a list of the country codes? Is Japan ja or jp?
<eks> in a console
<AbdusSalam> oh thanks
<sercik> then as root do: service gdm stop
<Gerro> tsairox: 2.4 kernel probably more fit for being a server setup too
<AbdusSalam> thanks eks
<nicolai_> i want to buy a tv tuner card (digital, hdtv, germany, astra, satelite, not too expensive) which should i choose?
<eks> np AbdusSalam
<tsairox> Gerro: Hmm? I'll consider that
<nictau> can someone assist me in installing the GCC compiler on ubuntu
<eks> nicolai_: I suggest u try searching "tv tuner card linux OR ubuntu" on google
<nicolai_> sudo apt-get install build-essentail nictau
<eks> sudo apt-get build-essentials*
<Nvening> hi, how to i setup and configure multiple screens in 7.04?
<eks> (without the *)
<nicolai_> without the s*
<liquid> eks: you're too fast...you got that out before me :P
<nicolai_> only -essential
<Gerro> tsairox: sorry its a bit late kind of sleepy, perhaps see you around and tell me how things go
<Gerro> nictau: apt-get install build essentials gcc g++
<tsairox> Gerro: thanx rest well
<eks> liquid: I got 5 cofee cup ;)
<liquid> Nvening : do you have an nvidia card? if so there is the nvidia util called... (will check)
<Nvening> ati :)
<Gerro> nictau: maybe shove in gcc with specific version numbers for legacy support
<liquid> eks: you can have another on me :P
<nictau> couldnt find pakage build
<eks> Nvening: if aticonfig
<broedje> is there a llong manual for debian, somewhere?
<predaeus> burepe, I think it matches the one for web addresses (domain names)
<aceninja> liquid: I tried to mount using : mount isw_dacafhih_Raid 1 Data
<aceninja> mount: only root can do that
<eks> sorry, if ati => aticonfig
<liquid> nictau: drop the space in between build and -essential
<eks> broedje: yes
<Gerro> build-essential I meant sorry nictau
<aceninja> liquid: I got the error that says only root can mount??
<liquid> aceninja: sudo -s
<nictau> is it essential or essentials?
<burepe> predaeus, thanks
<eks> broedje: http://people.via.ecp.fr/~alexis/formation-linux(french)
<broedje> grml
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help.
<Gerro> broedje: try the documentation at www.linux.org its great reading for that
<broedje> huh? and english?
<Nvening> eks: is that  a package?
<liquid> nictau: buils-essential
<eks> Nvening: a package and a program :)
<Gerro> aceninja: do sudo su to become root and mount it
<eks> broedje: 2 sec I'll have a look
<broedje> cool
<Trackilizer> is there app one can download that will write data on to floppies, cause i can't seem to be able to acces them.
<nictau> im still erroring
<liquid> Nvening: nvidia-settings - but I think Im too late with that answer :P
<Gerro> broedje: if you don't speak that language then translate the page, lots of online sites translate for you
<nictau> Unmet dependencies
<Nvening> i just call programs packages now, for simplicity XD
<Nolt> Hello. I need to run firefox in Fluxbox but my mouse doesn't work, there are maybe some key shortcuts to run terminal in fluxbox ?????????????? HELP
<Nvening> haha, thanks anyway liquid
<aceninja> I tried sudo -s to login as root
<Gerro> Nolt: do alt + f2 to get a console
<liquid> Nvening: you need to mount the /dev/mapper/nvi[....] 1 device
<liquid> not the shortest ones
<liquid> if that makes sense
<eks> broedje: what level ?
<liquid> the shortest one is the disc eg hda
<aceninja> and i typed" mount isw_dacafhih_Raid 1 Data "
<broedje> Gerro: i speak it but flite and emacspeak isnt
<broedje> dont
<Nolt> Gerro: alt+f2 change for me a desktops
<nictau> could someone just PM me and walk me through this, been a long time since ive used linux
<Nvening> liquid: What? lol
<eks> Nolt: Ctrl + Alt + F2
<eks> and alt + F7 to come back
<broedje> eks well, i need scripting, and .... advanced?
<MrStein> After installation, is there no succes report ? Like a dialog "Ubuntu successfuly installed" with an OK button ?
<eks> broedje: but what is your current level ?
<broedje> far from guru, but no gui thangs
<broedje> huh? of knowledge? im noob
<eks> MrStein: yes there is
<MrStein> eks: so if there is nothing (just empty desktop) does that mean there was an error ?
<broedje> level.... i dont use ubuntu, i have grml
<eks> MrStein: try to reboot and you'll see :
<eks> :)
<broedje> so my level is higher than yours ;-P
<MrStein> eks: that just hangs :-P
<eks> ^
<eks> ^^
<nictau> does ubuntu come standard with a GCC?
<MrStein> eks: so if there is no dialog at all, that i a bug ?
<Nolt> eks: i dont need tekst mode cuz I need run a firefox but my mouse doesnt works...
<eks> broedje: if you really want to know linux deeper, I suggest Linux From Scratch :)
<eks> if it's too long then I suggest sysadmin books
<zingiestlemur> hello
<broedje> you mean another install? not for the next 3 years :-D ... i did installs for the last five
<ravee1981> hi
<Nolt> anyother ideas ??
* MrStein will just report the bug ...
<ravee1981> can anyone tell me how to install a bin file in ubuntu?
<broedje> eks: ah you mean the book
<eks> broedje: LFS != install; LFS == building :)
<PeterH> Anyone familiar with FreeNX?
<eks> broedje: the book's pretty good too
<broedje> eks : you mean lfs is not install but building?
<eks> yes, kinda
<sanityx> Hey will yakuake work in gnome?
<eks> ^^
<broedje> k
<Heavenquake> My Alt GR key won't work. How can that be?
<broedje> eks very nice, you got a clue
<eks> broedje: actually you build your system from scratch
<broedje> yea heard of
<nictau> would ubuntu 5.10 be pretty old in terms of its GCC compiler and other goodies?
<jpjacobs> broedje, another great general linux book is !rute (see !rute)
<MrStein> Can someone (else than eks) please double-confirm, that a good installation procedure ends with a message saying that the install was finished, please ? (for Ubunut 7.04 dekstop i386)
<eks> really instreasting but you'll need some free time ^^
<zingiestlemur> how can i access the ext2 and 3 partitions from WinXP?
<stittel> nictau: Not very old, but pretty old.
<eks> zingiestlemur: 2 ways
<Gerro> zingiestlemur: you have to get a special windows driver to access them
<eks> 1) ext2fs.exe;
<jpjacobs> zingiestlemur, there are drivers for that -> google
<broedje> but i need some time to consolidate i think..... feel like brainwashed after five yars of red hat mandrake suse openbsd > ubuntu > dsl > grml
<MrStein> zingiestlemur: look for ext2fs or similar on google, there are several software packages for that purpose
<broedje> jpjacobs: thnk
<Heavenquake> What can I do to make Alt Gr work? Nothing happens when I press it along with fx 2
<eks> zingiestlemur: fs-driver.org
* liquid would like to know if there is a way to make the intel 910 driver less cpu intensive. I move the mouse and can max the cpu with no other apps running. Any advice would be much appreciated
<Taras> hello
<liquid> Taras: hey
<eks> Heavenquake: and what did you expect ?
<Taras> i need some help with installation
<liquid> Taras: welcome
<jars> hey
<knugen> im having weird problems with ndiswrapper and a philips CPWUA054D device. ive followed all the guides without any error messages, it just isnt working (showing up in network config)
<Heavenquake> eks: that the AT-sign(from emails) would appear, as it usually does
<Taras> i keep getting an error after the ubuntu load screem with the orange bar
<lieter> Hi, i changed my gdm theme and now i dont see a login screen, just a busy mouse cursor. please help
<Taras> i let the errors sit a while like i always do, bt nothing seems to work
<eks> Heavenquake: ok (last folk I asked this question told me "a console" so I just check ^^)
<liquid> lieter: dpkg-reconfigure x?
<eks> Heavenquake: r u using a laptop ?
<liquid> lieter: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Heavenquake> eks: nope.
<lieter> liquid: its a gdm prblem, not a x right?
<eske> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eks> Heavenquake: have you checked your keyboard config ?
<hume> hi...after upgradgin to feisty my samba setup seems corrupt, windows computers cannot see my linux shares - anyone knows what can be wrong? homes are set as shares in smb.conf
<Heavenquake> The locale is set to da_DK as usual
<Heavenquake> eks:
<Cyrus25801> what adobe programme can I use to make flash games/thingies
<eske> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Heavenquake> eks: and I can use all my special-chars
<liquid> lieter: my bad
<stittel> lieter: I don't know where the GDM config files are stored exactly, becaus I use Kubutnu, but you might want to find them unter /etc and revert back to the previous theme.
<Heavenquake> eks: except for those requiring Alt Gr
<eks> Heavenquake: ok, and your keyboard ?
<Taras> im uploading the pictures i took of the error...
<Heavenquake> eks: what do you mean?
<eks> Heavenquake: did you test another keayboard ?
<eks> or the same with another os ?
<stittel> lieter: Also purging and reinstalling gdm might be an option. But you have to be careful then to reinstall every package that got removed with gdm, because it depends on it (at least "ubuntu-desktop").
<Heavenquake> eks: oh, no I didn't. But this one worked well until I reinstalled Ubuntu
<Taras> http://lampman.box43.net/ScreenShots/DSC02366.JPG
<zaen> hello i have a question... i just downloaded the megabundle for looking glass and it says "It is recommended that you install LG3D into /usr/share on the target machine     You can choose to install it somewhere else but then LG3D will not be added a gdm session type."  how do i do this?
<zaen> the *.bin file is on my desktop
<zaen> i am totally new to linux
<eks> Heavenquake: does AltGr fails under both the console (full console, not X term) and Gnome/KDE ?
<Cyrus25801> what adobe programme can I use to make flash games/thingies
<stittel> zean: Serious answer you don't like: Don't manually mess with window mangers if you are new to Linux, let it be.
<Heavenquake> eks: yes. All of it. Also in Enlightenment(as it's what I am running right now)
<stittel> zean: Alternativ answer: chmod you bin file to u+x and just run it on console.
<mc__> Cyrus25801: i dont think the dev-programms are avaible on linux
<jacquesdupontd> im testing my script
<Taras> i have ran live CD before, but i cant even do that now because of theos errors
<eks> Heavenquake: try: loadkeys da
<nonlinear> can you guys guve me your opinion on my partitioning schems that i'm gonna do in like 2 hours?
<eks> Heavenquake: to reload the danish keymap
<eks> nonlinear: windows + ubuntu ?
<stittel> zean: In detail: Open a shell, type "cd ~/ Desktop", type "chmod 755 name of binfile", type "./nameofbinfile" or "sudo ./nameofbinfile".
<nonlinear> yeap
<Heavenquake> eks: loadkeys: error reading keyboard mode
<nonlinear> eks: yeap
<stittel> zean: You will probably need to do the letter.
<Cyrus25801> mc__: so there is no flash for linux
<stittel> *latter
<nonlinear> first of all, this is a pentium 5 at 1.73, 1.5 gb ram, single 100 gig hd
<Heavenquake> eks: also: KDGKBMODE: Bad file descriptor
<stittel> Cyrus25801: There is flash for Linux.
<nonlinear> toshiba laptop
<uniconformist> zaen: why do you keep messing with the files.  geeeeez.
<Cyrus25801> Ok
<eks> Heavenquake: look on google for this error, maybe you'll find something interesting
<stittel> zean: But as I said: If you are new to Linux, don't try this stuff.
<zaen> sorry... i'm just used to windows and i didn't realize
<nonlinear> my first question is, is 1gb big enough swap for linux on this system?  just using it for web, personal stuff, etc.
<liquid> nonlinear : I have never seen any of my systems go over 150mb of swap useage
<eks> nonlinear: I suggest 3 partitions : one linux (ext3), one windows (fat) and one Docs (fat or ext3)
<uniconformist> zaen.  it's okay.  i just don't like noobs, that's all.
<liquid> so yes:P
<nonlinear> really?  i thought the std. was ram*1.5 or ram *2
<stittel> nonlinear: Usually you take the double amount of your RAM for swap, because with this you can still sanely use swap without the system become too slow.
<eks> nonlinear: if you've got more than 1GB of RAM you d'ont realy need swap
<nonlinear> eks: yea, i've read that scheme, however i'm worried about working with files > 4gb
<uniconformist> nonlinear: swap is used for old hardware.
<stittel> nonlinear: The reason for swap = RAM*2 is not that you need so much swap in most every day operatings, but that this is an amount of swap you could still practical make good use of if needed.
<nonlinear> oh, it's not like pagingfile
<eks> nonlinear: then use ext3 for your Doc partition
<nonlinear> i thought it was virtual ramm... sorry
<eks> with the appropriate driver to access then under windows
<dj-fu> nonlinear: it is
<stittel> nonlinear: If you've got 1 GiB of RAM and 1 GiB of swap you will be fine, if you don't to crazy stuff with your maschine.
<uniconformist> actually swap is important if you don't have enough RAM.  swap can be important when services take up a lot of RAM.
<_hao>  :D
<Heavenquake> eks: I get some french and german results
<nonlinear> oh, i'm getting different ansers here lol
<stittel> nonlinear: And you are still better of than a user with 512 MiB of RAM following the swap=2*RAM rule.
<nonlinear> anyhow, is 1gb enough for linux, since i have a lot of ram and not doing anything intensive
<eks> Heavenquake: in PV give me the french ones :)
<dj-fu> I run 4gb of swap, 2gb of ddr2-667 in my laptop - mostly so that if I'm using stuff and it end sup in swap, I can still suspend-to-swapspace.
<Taras> any help for installation would be helpful
<stittel> nonlinear: 1 GiB is perfectly enough. I also have 1 GiB and my system almost never uses the swap space at all.
<gav240z> can anyone point me in the right direction upgrading from Edgy Eft to Fiesty Fawn on AMD 64 bit version ?
<nonlinear> stittel:  cool, that''s what i figured, just wanted to check before i partition
<Taras> or i could try my friends CD that he orderd a long time ago
<uniconformist> SWAP is important on servers that eat up a lot of RAM.
<nonlinear> cool, thansk
<Taras> and what would be a good size for a partitiom?
<axz> hi all
<eks> nonlinear: Swap can be usefull only if you *need* it (video-editing, wana suspen-to-swapspace, or things like that)
<DjViper> has anyone created a Pidgin 2.0 .deb yet?
<stittel> gav240z: If your edgy system is having a lot of self-made mess (like numerous third-party packages) I would remove them first to make sure only official edgy packages are installed.
<PeterH> Is it possible to remote in to an Ubuntu box as console without logging?
<stittel> DjViper: http://www.getdeb.net has Pidgin packges for i386 and amd64 as well.
<gav240z> I don't think I have too many 3rd party packages
<gav240z> mainly just drivers and beryl
<Heavenquake> eks: I sent you the link, right?
<DjViper> stittel: thank you
<stittel> gav240: You don't strictely need to remove them, but I'd recommend it. The chances of your upgrade going well are far better if only edgy packages from the officiall repositories are installed.
<killerbunny> Is it possible to add programs to the menu that appars when you press the second mouse button on desktop
<stittel> gav240: So remove Beryl and stuff. Beryl has officall feisty packages anyway, so you won't need them anymore.
<killerbunny> ?
<aceninja> liquid: are u there?
<gav240z> ok
<liquid> aceninja : yup
<nonlinear> ok, here's my real questoin.... i have a 100gb drive in toshiba laptop, currently with 1 active partition and an extended divided into 3 logical.  it looks like this |xp (12 g)|docs and settings (13.x g)|working fragmented drive (26.48 g)|and 'archive  i have xp on it and need that for data analysis and writing for work (that is priority on this machine).  i also have a large collection of files that goes along with that.
<nonlinear> shit
<nonlinear> lol
<gav240z> at this stage I'm still a linux noob
<stittel> gav240: After your system is in a sane state and after you made a backup, run update-manager and everything wil go automatically from there.
<gav240z> I might wait a while until I have a better understanding of everything
<axz> is there a wine release for x64?
<gav240z> yeah I get an error message using upgrade manager
<gav240z> if I post error will that help?
<indrek> Where can i see the patchlist of ubuntu's latest kernel?
<stittel> gav240z: If you are new to Linux, making a back up of home and making a clean install of Feisty might also be a good idea (not needed if you have /home on a seperate partition as it is recommendable).
<zie> hello
<uniconformist> nonlinear: don't complicate your life that way.
<DjViper> stittel: where on that site exactly?
<gav240z> ok
<aceninja> liquid: I have a question about the mount command, I know mount /dev/cdrom for example can be used to mount the CDROM if that is the path to the cdrom and the system recognizes it, my RAID1 is in/dev/mapper so how do I mount the damn thing? I tried mount /dev/mapper isw_dacafhih...it didnt work
<stittel> DjViper: It's right on the front page.
<Heavenquake> lunchtime, brb
<stittel> DjViper: Make sure you are downloading the package for your architecture. The page defaults to i386, if you run amd64 you must change it first.
<uniconformist> aceninja: you have to enable RAID in the kernel.
<gav240z> Failed to fetch http://ntfs-3g.sitesweetsite.info/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<gav240z> Failed to fetch http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<gav240z> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/3vldeb/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/binary-amd64/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<gav240z> Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<liquid> aceninja: if you do fdisk /dev/mapper/[devicename]  then list the devices, do you see some partitions?
<gav240z> is this because of Beryl?
<nonlinear> ok, here's my real questoin.... i have a 100gb drive in toshiba laptop, currently with 1 active partition and an extended divided into 3 logical.  it looks like this |xp (12 g)|docs and settings (13.x g)|working fragmented drive (26.48 g)|and 'archive" for files that don't move like mp3 (40.x g)|  i need xp for data analysis and writing for work (that is priority on this machine and max performance for that).  the docs and setings is next
<stittel> gab240z: These are third party repositories.
<DjViper> stittel: yeah, its listed, but there is no .deb package
<aceninja> when i type ls /dev/mount i get this: control  isw_dacafhih_Raid 1 Data
<aceninja> doesnt that mean Ubuntu already recognizes the RAID array?
<stittel> DjViper: Just click on "download pidgin".
<aceninja> and I just need to mount it??
<indrek> Where can i see the patchlist of ubuntu's latest kernel 2.6.20-15-generic?
<stittel> gav240z: Blinding using third-party repositories is not a good idea.
<aceninja> Or do I need to enable RAID in kernel, if so how?
<uniconformist> aceninja: you can't use ls to check if /dev/mount works or not.
<gav240z> blinding? what's that?
<stittel> gav240z: Comment them out in /etc/aps/sources.list or use Synaptic to do that.
<DjViper> stittel: where?
<gav240z> ok
<stittel> gav240z: Typing mistake, should have been "blindly".
<stittel> DjViper: Do you run i386 or amd64?
<pihus> anyone knows if there's a plugin/script for gimp to make panroamas?
<gav240z> ok thanks
<nonlinear> what happened to all my partition support LOL
<DjViper> stittel: i386 I guess
<lieter> Hi, i changed my gdm theme and now i dont see a login screen, just a busy mouse cursor. please help
<nonlinear> will having 3 primary partiotns make anything run slower or anything
<chius> hello good morning from spain
<predaeus> pihus, google next time http://panotools.sourceforge.net/
<jpjacobs> pihus, there is hugin
<chius> I have a problem installing ubunutu feisty
<jpjacobs> but thats a standalone prog
<DjViper> stittel: there is no mention of Pidgin on the frontpage of that site, only on the sidemenu
<chius> i get his message from the beginning when i try to install it
<chius> Kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000
<zaen> wow took me a while to figure that one out in the shell.. thanks a lot stittel
<zaen> its working now
<indrek> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<stittel> gav240z: After that try to remove third party packages. But as I said: If you are new to Linux and if your system contains a lot of third party packages, then reinstalling will be the less painful option.
<liquid> aceninja: drop the space inbetween the device and the 1
<gav240z> ok thank you, I have spent a fair bit of time setting up Ubuntu
<stittel> DjViper: http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=817&fpos=0
<gav240z> and I need alot of 3rd party stuff
<indrek> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gav240z> because I am a web developer
<chius> do u have any idea????
<gav240z> I'll look into it
<chius> Kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-d000
<liquid> aceninja; or just mount /dev/mapper/1 or /dev/mapper/Data
<gav240z> but at this stage it might be easier to stick with Edgy
<DjViper> stittel: thanks
<liquid> aceninja : paying attention to the caps
<stittel> gav240: You can back up your system configuration from /etc and your user configuration will prevail anyway, if you backup your home dir.
<stittel> gav240: Reinstalling doesn't mean reconfiguring everything.
<gav240z> ok so unlike windows, if I copy those directories it should be safe?
<aceninja> liquid: tried them both , this is what i got: can't find /dev/mapper/Data in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<stittel> gav240: home dir (user configuration) yes, in /etc you should be a bit more sensitive.
<aceninja> liquid: i typed mount /dev/mapper/l
<stittel> gav240: for example things like /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow and /etc/group can be copied back safely.
<nonlinear> so there are no opinions on how to partition my drive??? lol!  you all had opinions on the swap! ;)
<gav240z> ok
<[Flux] > swap depends on how much ram you have
<stittel> gav240: regarding the other files I'd usually just look what is still missing from the new configuration and then diff the new config files against my current ones.
<[Flux] > if you have alot of ram, a smaller swap is okay
<[Flux] > less ram means more swap
<gav240z> ok thanks for your help
<aceninja> liquid: what exactly am I doing wrong here? How come I cant mount the raid volume?
<[Flux] > http://kerneltrap.org/node/6594
<stittel> gav240z: You're welcome. Good luck updating/reinstalling.
<gav240z> gtg will be back soon
<[Flux] > there is a discussion on swap
<lieter> Hi, i changed my gdm theme and now i dont see a login screen, just a busy mouse cursor. And GDM uses 99% cpu. :( please help
<liquid> aceninja : mount /dev/mapper/1[or Data]  /media/drive (/media/drive must exist already tho)
<nonlinear> no, i have the swap figured out... need advice on how to create 6 partiotns on a laptop
<stittel> <[Flux] > There are limits. You can't make good use of 1 GiB of swap if you have 128 MiB of RAM.
<nonlinear> for xp dual boot
<indrek> Where can i see the patchlist of ubuntu's latest kernel 2.6.20-15-generic?
<[Flux] > yeah, i didnt mention specifics, as i let it get setup automaticly
<[Flux] > lol
<stittel> <[Flux] > Keeping a sane ratio between RAM and Swap is advisable.
<liquid> aceninja : if you just tell it to mount the device it will look in /etc/fstab to check where to mount it. If its not in there it will throw that error. You have to tell it _what_ to mount and _where_ if its not in the fstab
<predaeus> nonlinear, normally installing XP first and then ubutnu afterwards works jsut fine. ubuntu will install a boot loader that has a menu where you can chose between booting ubuntu or windows
<Taras> can anyone help?
<aceninja> liquid: I just did that and got: mount: mount point /media/drive does not exist
<[Flux] > heh i have a 4 gig swap lol
<fredl> hmm my firefox doesn't play any mpegs anymore after the upgrade to 7.01
<stittel> <[Flux] > Since HD prices are not an issue nowadays, you usually set up to maximum Swap you could make good use of. This is why it is recommended to increazise swap size with RAM size.
<stittel> <[Flux] > The more RAM you have, the more swap you can sanely use.
<[Flux] > 2 gigs of ram, 4 gigs of swap
<fredl> seems that once more it's that Totem nightmare that automatically replaced my mplayer :(
<liquid> aceninja : use the correct case. Linux is case sensitive too :)
<aceninja> liquid: how do i create the mount point ?
<yagami> does anyone have problems using external usb harddisks on ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> !help>Taras
<DjViper> stittel: do you know how to remove gaim aswell? add/remove says I cant, because of dependencies
<stittel> <[Flux] > If you have much RAM of course you can also set up less swap, if you like.
<liquid> aceninja : mkdir /media/drive
<[Flux] > yeah
<socceroos> nope
<yagami> mine keeps failing while read/write operations and then i'll have to forcefully eject the drive...i've lost data this way too..
<nonlinear> predaeus: yeap, i'm just wondering if i should partiotn my drive into 3  extgended (with 2 logical on each) or 1 primary and 1 entended (with 5 logical)
<[Flux] > thanks stittel
<yagami> doesnt happen with windows though.
<indrek> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<[Flux] > i was always a bit confused on that
<[Flux] > :)
<stittel> DjViper: Does this package prevent you from installing Gaim and Pidgin in parallel?
<chius> i dont have such problems because i cant install ubuntu
<Taras> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mpt> I have accidentally set a menu item to trigger whenever I press "Y", thanks to the wonder of GTK's editable menu accelerators. How can I reverse this without turning off the accelerator customization altogether?
<DjViper> stittel: dont know yet
<yagami> so i was wondering if there are any kernel options i should be aware of that can avert the problem.
<socceroos> what is the format of the drive? (fat32/ntfs/ext3)
<Taras> oic
<fredl> does anybody know why totem doesn't seem to play directly from firefox and how I can debug what's going on?
<aceninja> liquid: did the mkdir, now i get :mount: special device /dev/mapper/l does not exist
<yagami> anyone?
<stittel> DjViper: Don't remove Gaim until you need to.
<DjViper> stittel: okay
<yagami> socceroos: fat32.
<stittel> DjViper: ubuntu-desktop depends on Gaim, just removing Gaim will give you trouble.
<MrStein> OK, where the hell are the system requirements hidden ????
<Ix0s> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yagami> only way to read/write cross-platform
<liquid> aceninja : was that a one or an ell?
<nonlinear> format of my drive??? right now ntfs/ext3,
<predaeus> nonlinear, not sure, I think I've got it more like the latter
<stittel> DjViper: Before you start Pidgin for the first time, also make sure to backup you ~/.gaim directory.
<aceninja> liquid: l
<aceninja> should it be a one?
<DjViper> stittel: okay, thanks
<nonlinear> i want to share some stuff (fat) but i'm concerned about files over 4 gigs, so will decide on taht later
<nonlinear> pre: ok,
<fredl> does anybody know why totem doesn't seem to play directly from firefox and how I can debug what's going on?
<nonlinear> i gotta roboot, i'll be back muhaha
<liquid> aceninja : tried the same command with Data instead of l?
<aceninja> liquid: yep
<aceninja> liquid: root@aceninja-desktop:/home/aceninja# mount /dev/mapper/Data /media/drive
<aceninja> mount: special device /dev/mapper/Data does not exist
<Ix0s> Is there anyway possible at all, to get latest releases for software in ubuntu, other than waiting six months or waiting for bugs to be found in them?
<liquid> aceninja : sorry dude, Im out of ideas without being there to investigate more
<stittel> lx0s: Yes. But it's not exactly a no-brainer.
<stittel> lx0s: A Linux system is quite complicated when it comes to package dependencies, you have to be careful.
<liquid> aceninja : check if you can fdisk the devices
* fredl stares at stittel
<aceninja> liquid: thanks for ur help
<fredl> huh?
<fredl> stittel - apt-get dist-upgrade
<stittel> lx0s: Which software do you want?
<mpt> nm, the answer to that question is actually in the help, unbelievably enough
<indrek> Where can i see the patchlist of ubuntu's latest kernel 2.6.20-15-generic?
<[Flux] > change your repos to the new gutsy ones
<[Flux] > and upgrade lol
<stittel> fredl: This is a) not recommended on Ubuntu (use update-manager) and b) this will only bring you to the next release.
<[Flux] > be prepared for headaches lol
<Ix0s> stittel, well tbh the latest stable releases of any software I have installed.
<stittel> fredl: If you are running Feisty dist-upgrade will not give you new versions till October.
<stittel> lx0s: Why is that?
<The_Giver> I get this error when I try to install "backlight" undefined reference to `gzopen'
<The_Giver> and other errors related to gz
<stittel> lx0s: If you don't need a specific feature quite urgently, version-number fetchisim will kill you.
<fredl> update-manager runs apt-get doesn't it?
<[Flux] > The_Giver, apt-get install backlight -f
<[Flux] > possibly
<stittel> lx0s: If you really want to have the largest and greatest version of any software, Ubuntu is not the right distribution for you, believe me.
<stittel> fredl: No, update-manager does more than that.
<[Flux] > if you want the newest stuff, gentoo is your distro
<[Flux] > or linux from scratch, or damn small linux
<The_Giver> what if i already have the "backlright I want.. but just need to do the "make install
<stittel> <[Flux] > Yes, Gentoo is nice, but also not exactly fit for novices.
<kirkunit> Ixos: or you could compile stuff yourself
<[Flux] > that is very true
<aceninja> liquid: If i go into "computer on Ubuntu filebrowser" and mount one of the two individual SATA raid disks listed the mount point is /media/Raid Storage
<stittel> <[Flux] > espeicall when running ~arch.
<[Flux] > gentoo was my first attempt at linux
<[Flux] > i cried
<jpjacobs> [Flux] , not lfs, it takes ages before you have everything recompiled... (by hand that is)
<Ix0s> stittel, Well i got gentoo now, kinda good for up to date packages, but its just a bit annoying with my sound it hates me!
<[Flux] > jpjacobs, thats for sure, i tried it on my old p3
<[Flux] > to get some experience, and it was nuts
<stittel> lx0s: My very warmest advice is: Stick with the software from the official Ubuntu repositories until you really have a very good reason to do otherwise.
<stittel> lx0s: If your sound works on Ubuntu, you can also make it run on Gentoo.
<jpjacobs> gentoo's nice, if you don't mind putting time and effort in your system
<Ix0s> Gentoo is a nice system, but breaks very easy with like latest updates especially if you unmask -_-
<[Flux] > stittel is right, unless you are comfortable with compiling, and hunting down dependencies, ubuntu is great
<Taras> ubotu isnt the help i need...
<Ix0s> Thats the lesson I learnt pretty fast XD
<MenZa> Is it possible to force nautilus to load the thumbnails for video files in a directory (I just installed video codecs)?
<DjViper> stittel: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0
<stittel> lx0s: If you want to use never software sits on the leaf of the dependency graph (please don't update libs), then the best is usually to compile the gutsy source packages.
<shockwave1> hello
<The_Giver> anyone?
<The_Giver> backlight is not a standard package
<stittel> lx0s: It's painless, it shouldn't break things and it's quite secure (downloading third-party package is not secure, though, unless you trust the author).
<shockwave1> can i get some help with a removable drive? i just upgraded to fiesty and now my laptop no longer sees my maxtor one touch usb drive
<stittel> lx0s: And keep a list of those packages and remove them before the next update.
<stittel> lx0s: "update" meaning "update to the next Ubuntu release" here.
<stittel> DjViper: Install libatk then.
<DjViper> stittel: hmm ok
<stittel> DjViper: "sudo aptitude install libatk".
<lelik> dear all. the LCD panel's bios incorrectly reports maximum resolution 1024x768 and X server refuses to use resolution higher than this. How can I override bios resolution ? Or how to tell to X server to skip reading resolution from lcd panel? what should i add in xorg.conf?
<shockwave1> anyone?
<The_Giver> i keep on getting gzopen , gzclose errors.. any idea?
<stittel> lekik: First of all, backup your xorg.conf.
<stittel> lelik not lekik. :)
<lelik> already backed up
<stittel> lelik: Then look for: Section "Screen"
<lelik> ok.. what next?
<levander> Anyone in here using pdb (aka gud) under emacs to debug Python on Feisty?
<alistair_blunt> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<stittel> lelik: Probably you will find there only one screen with the Identifier "Default Screen" right?
<alistair_blunt> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<alistair_blunt> (initramfs)
<Taras> i have that error
<lelik> Section "Screen"
<lelik>         Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0] "
<lelik>         Device     "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<lelik>         Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0] "
<lelik>         DefaultDepth     24
<lelik>         SubSection "Display"
<lelik>                 Viewport   0 0
<lelik>                 Depth     24
<levander> lelik: pastebin
<lelik>                 Modes    "1280x1024"
<lelik>         EndSubSection
<stittel> lelik: This is the only scren you have, right?
<lelik> EndSection
<levander> !paste > lelik
<Taras> yes
<stittel> lelik: or are there others?
<Taras> after that, it doesnt do anything
<stittel> lelik: Which screen is specified as "Default Screen" in the section "serverlayout"?
<lelik> yes.. on my laptop there is video out, but i don't want to use it
<stittel> lelik: "ServerLayout" sorry.
<axz> guys is there a wine for x64?
<stittel> axy: Not from Ubuntu. But the Wine project offers deb files. Wait a sec.
<axz> need it for some win apps
<moonwatcher> hi
<stittel> axy: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<void^> alistair_blunt: make sure it's trying to use the correct root device (the "root=" option on the kernel commandline). and boot without "quiet splash" to see more useful debugging output. (scroll up with shift+pgup/pgdown)
<axz> thx
<moonwatcher> i was told there was a recent breakthrough in ntfs read/write capability?
<axz> nice
<moonwatcher> can anyone provide a link?
<Pensacola> www.ntfs-3g.org
<moonwatcher> thx :)
<stittel> axy: Choose the amd64 deb for your Ubuntu version, they have 6.10 packages as well as 7.10 pacakges, make sure to use the right one.
<stittel> axy: You could also add the Wine repoistory to your sources.list, in case you want to get updates.
<axz> running Ubuntu 7.04 atm
<Taras> and before i took a picture of the help commands http://lampman.box43.net/ScreenShots/DSC02364.JPG
<stittel> axz: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb (ignore the part about "no 64bit packages" ... it's outdated!)
<axz> okee
<axz> btw installing wine_0.9.36~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-2_amd64.deb
<alistair_blunt> void^: can u help me?
<axz> good?
<fredl> does anybody know why totem doesn't seem to play directly from firefox and how I can debug what's going on?
<stittel> axy: Yes, I also use this package.
<axz> oke Mate
<axz> thx alot
<Taras_> gah, modem dies
<stittel> lelik: Still there?
<lelik> yes..
<lelik> Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0] " 0 0
<stittel> lelik: What's your Default screen?
<stittel> Ok.
<Pooky> I should run the ati config tool again, maybe that would fix my issues. I've pretty much just thrown the towel in on beryl. :/
<stittel> lelik: You can see mode lines for each SubSection "Display" in the "Screen" section.
<sercik> how can i execute a command on startup?
<sercik> [1:06pm]  <sercik> i have inserted two lines in rc.local but seems that is not executed on startup
<stittel> lelik: above the mode lines there is a Depth and you will also find a default depth specifed later on.
<Gasten> Is there a way to ban a whole ip from my desktop? There is this company that advertise at a site that I hang out on, and they really buggs me with this fullscreen popups and I just want them to go away. is there anything I can do?
<Gasten> just adblocking wont work, since they opens new windows..
<stittel> lelik: The mode lines specify an ordered list of allowed resolutions for your display, with the foremost resolution being the preferred one.
<stojance> How do I install AppArmor on Ubuntu? I downloaded the packages
<hume> anyone can help with samba? i have homes as a share, but win machines cannot log in, and when i try to mount from localhost by mount -t smbfs //ipnr/share /mnt, i get "no such share" as message
<nonlinear> can u guys recommend linux irc clients and scripts for casual dcc and chat?
<O2O> hi
<stojance> nonlinear: I use XChat GNOME
<lelik>  default depth is 24. but th problem is: when i specify resolution more then 1024x768 xserver does not want to accept it, because panel incorrectly reports max resolution.
<MenZa> nonlinear: irssi :)
<jpjacobs> nonlinear, Xchat or irssi
<stittel> lelik: Modes "1680x1050" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" for exampe means, that 1680x1050 should be used by default when starting up the X server and that also 1024x768, 800x600 and 640x480 are allowed.
<MenZa> ^5, jpjacobs
<sercik> if you want share from linux to windws you are wrong
<O2O> anyone knows how to install intel's GMA900 video drivers??
<O2O> anyone knows how to install intel's GMA900 video drivers???
<MenZa> !repeat
<Myrtti> Gasten: adding a magic line to your hosts would be one solution
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sercik> smbmount is used to mount under linux a windows shared resource
<stittel> lelik: Which error message do you get from the logfile?
<stojance> !apparmor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stittel> lelik: The X server's log file I mean.
<Taras_> brb
<Gasten> nonlinear: anything does it. if you want something similar with mirc, and mirc scripting: go for xchat and learn either python or perl (do python).
<lelik> ok.. wait.. i'll find it.
<stojance> Anyone... AppArmor?
<nonlinear> xchat..irssi k thanks
<Gasten> Myrtti: just like in windows?? where can I find this file?
<nonlinear> are those clients?
<stojance> nonlinear: you can try smuxi :) I love Mono!
<Gasten> nonlinear: yes.
<stittel> stojance: I don't think you can integrate AppArmor into Ubuntu without really going through the motions.
<lelik>  Panel ID string: 1024x768
<nonlinear> do they have nice stuff for dcc, etc
<sercik> hume pvt me
<Myrtti> Gasten: /etc/hosts I think
<Gasten> nonlinear: fyi, irssi is console based.
<lelik> Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768
<nonlinear> or do i need a seperate sc`tip
<lelik> (WW) RADEON(0): Mode 1280x1024 is out of range.
<nonlinear> what is console based?
<Gasten> Myrtti: woll check it. thanks.
<lelik> (WW) RADEON(0): Valid modes must be between 320x200-1024x768
<Gasten> nonlinear: tect only. no graphics.
<stittel> lelik: Hm... that's bad.
<stojance> stittel: I installed every package that said apparmor in the repos, so should that be ok?
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<jpjacobs> nonlinear, it uses a terminal, no graphcial, clickable things
<lelik> i know :-)
<Gasten> I want to dive into irssi... some day.
<nonlinear> oh, i don't think i like console based so much LOL
<[nige] > !ati
<|Osiris> I try to install apache + php5 and got this error: (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libapr1_1.2.7-8.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Gasten> ....
<Myrtti> ncurses <3
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|Osiris> anyone a clue?
<Gasten> not me either.
<The_Giver> hi
<Myrtti> nonlinear: http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/wp-content/gallery/screenshots/2006-10-13.png
<Gasten> I'll get a more geeky setup on this end before I move on to irssi.
<stittel> stojance: How experienced are you with Linux?
<Gasten> that'll probably happen this summer.
<The_Giver> how would  I go about installing this patch:
<The_Giver> <Myrtti> nonlinear: http://velhottaret.net/~myrtti/wp-content/gallery/screenshots/2006-10-13.png
<jpjacobs> |Osiris, i'd try manually throwing away that .deb, and reinstalling
<Gasten> I'm so going for xfce.
<The_Giver> i have no idea how to do that
<The_Giver> =/
<lelik> stittel: any other ideas?
<Myrtti> errrmmmmm
<Myrtti> The_Giver: say what?
<The_Giver> wrong link
<The_Giver> http://www.jasonparekh.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/applesmc-change_minimum_fan_speed.patch
<The_Giver> lol
<stittel> lelik: Are you usting the binary ATI driver or the open source one?
<|Osiris> jpjacobs, did it but have same error
<lelik> both. but now I use "radeon"
<jpjacobs> |Osiris, hmmm weird, did you update recently?
<void^> keep in mind you have to _uninstall_ the binary drivers if you want accelerated opengl with opensource drivers
<|Osiris> jpjacobs, yes
<|Osiris> but I will do it again
<|Osiris> since there are 5 new packages
<lelik> stittel: is there any option to skip bios resolution check?
<|Osiris> jpjacobs, I cant even upgrade
<shockwave1> are there any fixes for the external usb drive mounting problem in fiesty.
<|Osiris> Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tzdata_2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04_all.deb (--unpack)
<shockwave1> i saw there are quite a few posts but no real answer as of yet
<alistair_blunt> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)___suggestions?
<jd823592> How can I get access to HDD while running Kubuntu from LIVE CD?
<stittel> lelik: What about the option ModeValidation?
<jtt> jd823592,  mount /dev/hdaN   /dev/hdbN
<DocTrax> does ubuntu include xchat?
<jd823592> or access from installed Kubuntu to NTFS fromated disk with WIN
<moonwatcher> Pensacola: did i get it right? all i need to do is install it with apt-get and run ntfs-config?
<Gasten> DocTrax: No. sudo aptitude install xchat installs it
<jd823592> i tried but it gave me an err
<Taras_> back
<DocTrax> and avm-fritz kernel module?
<stittel> lelik: I don't know if this option is specific to the NVIDIA binary driver, but at least for NVIDIA there is this option.
<|Osiris> no one here had a problem with dpkg?
<lelik> stittel: i've tried to use it with frglx driver, but so the message, that this optios is not used.
<jd823592> jtt: mount 1 2                   ... what is (1) and what is (2)?
<stittel> lelik: What did you set as Parameter to this option?
<DocTrax> is aptitude a clone of apt-get?
<Gasten> DocTrax: No, it's a better version.
<jtt> jd823592,  execute   fdisk -l   lists all the slices of you disk
<DocTrax> ok
<DocTrax> need to try it
<jpjacobs> DocTrax, kinda, but it also keeps track of packages installed only to satisfy dependencies; when they are no longer needed, those get removed too
<jtt> jd823592,  then  mount  /dev/hda or b  1,2,3 etc    ex:  mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<The_Giver> how do i implement this http://www.jasonparekh.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/applesmc-change_minimum_fan_speed.patch
<Gasten> DocTrax: works the same way, but keeps track of unused packages, so you wont have lots of unused data on your disc.
<stittel> lelik: comment out the option I just menetioned an try:
<stittel> Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<stittel> Option "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"
<stittel> Option "UseEdid" "FALSE"
<nonlinear> OK, what do you guys think about partitoins, top or bottom scheme: http://www.ucalgary.ca/~stmichal/diskpart.jpg
<moonwatcher> what would be the recomended driver to read ext3 from windows?
<DocTrax> sounds good
<The_Giver> i download it or something?
<stittel> lelik: Again I don't know if this is NVIDIA specific.
<nonlinear> i hope that schematic makes sense
<detto> I accidently uninstalled an important xorg package, xserver-xorg-video-i810 and x won't start. I'm in the terminal now, with a live cd in the cdrom drive. How can I download and install this package from the live cd?
<lelik> stittel: i used NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck option. Ok. thanks! i'll try it.
<MenZa> Is it possible to ./ run an application in a specific directory?
<kirkunit> detto: sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<socceroos> nonlinear, I would separate my linux an windows partitions to be in separate blocks, not mixed together.....if I've got your diagram right....
<jd823592> to me it seems now that as HDA the LIVE CD is interpreted. and cant find anyother DISK ............ fdisk -l doesnt output nuttin'
<Pooky> stittel, I bet your picture is under the word patience in the dictionary :)
<Gasten> MenZa: Yes.
<MenZa> Gasten: Elaborate :)
<MenZa> ./stuff/stuff/Stuff has no real effect.
<Gasten> MenZa: Doesn't need more, do I?
<Gasten> :)
<stittel> Pooky: Actually I am far less patient that you might think. :) It's just that technical issue often need patience, to which I got used by now.
<|Osiris> can someone help met with my apt error?
<nonlinear> socceroos: on top i've got 3 primary partitions (or are they called extended.. ), each with 2 logical parts.  on bottom, i've got the active partition, and one extended with 5 logical
<Pensacola> moonwatcher that's about it
<Pensacola> I always to it manually, but ntfs-config should work
<nonlinear> so socceroos, i think you are suggesting the top scheme
<ben_underscore> |Osiris: what is the error?
<sercik> someone could help me to create a script that execute on startup?
<a8514> Hi
<mart_> how do I get the back/forward buttons on my mouse to work?
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, none of my packages will install
<MenZa> mart_: which mouse is it?
<nonlinear> how will my performance vary between those two schemes... is there a differene if you have more or less primary partitions?
<mart_> MenZa: Logitech G7
<sercik> rc.local is not executed so i thought to create a script under /etc/init.d
<ben_underscore> |Osiris: can you be more specific?
<MenZa> mart_: pass, but I'd assume there is an article on the wiki
<moonwatcher> Pensacola: and EXT2IFS is what i want on my windows to see ext3?
<ircleuser> Help! I just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and I'm worried I installed it over my Windows XP partition when I allowed it to automatically partition the disk. How can I check to see if the Windows partition is still there? Is there anything I can do to recover the files, or is all hope lost?
<Pooky> stittel, it's always been my opinion that everyone in tech, should do a year of tech support. You get a new found respect for, users.
<MenZa> mart_: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG7
<MenZa> Try that
<DocTrax> can i migrate my old homes from debian?
<ben_underscore> |Osiris: paste some of the outputs to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pensacola> I have no idea how to read ext3 on windows, I don't use windows anymore :)
<LjL> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<nonlinear> ircleuser: did you image your xp partition?
<stittel> Pooky: Not everyone in tech will do stuff that really gets exposed to users.
<mart_> MenZa: thank you
<ben_underscore> Pensacola:  like what ubotu says
<sercik> to read ext3 on windows you can use explore2fs-1.07.zip
<ircleuser> nonlinear: I don't believe so.
<Pensacola> moonwatcher needs this :)
<nonlinear> irc: ouch heh
<sercik> it works very good
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, send you a PM
<LjL> sercik: it's not a filesystem driver though, just a stand-alone application. which might be a good thing... depends what you want.
<ircleuser> nonlinear: is ther eany kind of recovery software availible that would get my files back?
<jd823592> jtt: it doesnt work ... cant get the list of HDD partiations
<Pooky> So, with an ati card, is it possible to use beryl without the --use-copy option?
<sercik> Hi ljl i know you
<nonlinear> can't u just boot that machine and check?  if you overwrote your xp part, you lost whatever you overwrote (prolly most of it).  you can likely recover what u didn't overwrite
<LjL> !info testdisk > ircleuser
<sercik> you are right!!
<LjL> !info magicrescue > ircleuser
<detto> how can i install something from a cd repository, from the terminal?
<The_Giver> how do you installl a module in ubuntu
<The_Giver> applesmc to be exact
<sercik> do you remember me?
<stittel> lelik: you can also try:
<stittel> Option "ModeValidation" "NoEdidDFPMaxSizeCheck"
<stittel> Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"
<stittel> Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"
<LjL> detto: add the repository first by doing "sudo apt-cdrom add" while the CD is in the drive, then "sudo apt-get update", then install
<Dr_J> hi all..  im trying to install bugzilla on 6.06 and it needs mysql. can someone point in the right direction to install this please? in the add/remove apps theres a mysql administrator package. is this what i want?
<MenZa> Dr_J: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<MenZa> :)
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, still there?
<LjL> sercik, your nickname certainly does ring a bell
<LjL> stittel, better to use the pastebin
<Dr_J> thanks MenZa,  how come it doesnt come up in the gui?
<stittel> LjL: Ah, thanks.
<ircleuser> nonlinear: How do I boot it if I can't find the partition?
<MenZa> Dr_J: It should be in Synaptic. I don't use it.
<sercik> we have talker before and i remember you was very good in linux
<thelostpatrol> man i just failed at MPD
<ben_underscore> |Osiris: that may not work with my irc client !! try it here
<thelostpatrol> haha
<nonlinear> ima try again ;) what do you guys think about partitoins, top or bottom scheme: http://www.ucalgary.ca/~stmichal/diskpart.jpg  socceroos: on top i've got 3 primary partitions (or are they called extended.. ), each with 2 logical parts.  on bottom, i've got the active partition, and one extended with 5 logical
<sercik> noone could help me?
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19427/
<sercik> i need to realize a script that execure on startup
<LjL> sercik, you say rc.local is not executed? why?
<stittel> lelik: All I can do further is just google around like you can. Maybe have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425527 and http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t34069.html because they share basically your problem.
<stittel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MenZa> !offtopic | nonlinear
<ubotu> nonlinear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<detto> LjL- I did that, but I still get there error 'Package xserver-xorg-video-i810 has no installation candidate'
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, looks like it cannot process .deb files anymore
<sercik> i don't know why but is not executed
<LjL> detto: uhm, are you sure it *is* in the CD repository you're using? which CD is that?
<nonlinear> ubotu needs to be fixed apparently
<sercik> i need to do /etc/re.local and it works
<Edulix> hi !
<Dr_J> hmm strange..  ahwell thanks MenZa
<Edulix> I've seen some fixed for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105582 will they be included in next kernel update?
<Edulix> when? :P
<ircleuser> nonlinear: How do I boot into Windows when I can't find the partition?
<detto> LjL- it's the ubuntu 7.04 feisty live cd- when I do sudo aptitude search i810 the package shows up
<LjL> nonlinear: what's inaccurate in ubotu?
<sercik> ircleuser if you searh on google you will find the lines to add to your grub.lst
<MenZa> Dr_J: np
<detto> LjL- my problems could also be solved if you know of some way for me to connect to wireless internet from the terminal? I usually use kwifimanager
<nonlinear> irc: i'm msg u
<LjL> detto: that only means it's referenced somewhere -- i.e., doesn't mean anything. the "live" CD (i.e. the Desktop CD) has a very, very limited repository on it. i bet it doesn't contain that package.
<sercik> but first you need to know if your windows partition exists
<LjL> detto: the CD that contains a repository for *everything* that is installed by default is the Alternate CD
<lelik> stittel: i spent half a day googling and looking for the exact problem. i'll take a look at threads, which you mentioned
<nonlinear> it said i was offtopic, when i was trying to get advice on partitioning
<nonlinear> ^^ljl
<nonlinear> LjL*
<sercik> try to install gparted on linux is a simply program to partition hard disk with graphical interface
<stittel> lelik: Have you tried switiching drivers, if this is an option to you?
<sercik> so you can see how your hd is parted
<nonlinear> but i think menza instigated it
<nonlinear> lol
<stittel> lelik: You will probably have the choice between the flglx driver from ATI and an open source one.
<void^> nonlinear: don't use multiple extended partitions, that's.. irregular.
<LjL> nonlinear: yeah, that is the case. bots don't take such initiatives by themselves :)
<nonlinear> ?
<nonlinear> but i can only have 4 partitions then
<nonlinear> and i need 6
<nonlinear> yea but i wasn't off topic was i?
<LjL> nonlinear: no, an "extended" partition means you can put many "logical" partitions inside it
<lelik> stittel: i tried to use both drivers, but result is the same. the don't allow to set up higher resolution.
<LjL> void^: is having multiple extended partitions non-standard though?
<Dude_> hi everyone...just installed Ubuntu... any recommended software for ubuntu..which i shld install...
<thinkl> My machine is in a state where most commands appear to segfault. Currently this is happening from a partial breezy install (got past the part with the CD -- not past the "first boot"). The same thing happens with more recent disks, but the segfaults/"respawning" errors present the install disk from booting all the way. My question is: what can cause this kind of problem? Memtest86+ doesn't reveal any errors. What other har
<aldin> i would like to make #ubuntu-CC how do i become admin of that?
<nonlinear> ok, well can you look at this pic: www.ucalgary.ca/~stmichal/diskpart.jpg
<thinkl> Dude_: What do you want to use the machine for?
<lelik> stittel: i'll try to play with options.
<detto> Ljl- I started downloading the alternate cd, but is there a CLI wireless network monitor? I normally use kwifimanager, and I can't start x right now, but my internet connection should still be ok
<Pensacola> aldin just enter the channel
<Pensacola> if there's noone in there you'll become operator
<nonlinear> i have 3 extended (?) that each has 2 logical (xp, linux, crap)
<aldin> Pensacola, what if go out?
<ben_underscore> |Osiris: have you tried cleaning your cache with apt-get clean?
<Pensacola> than the channel will be gone again
<sercik> ljl
<The_Giver> whats the command to remove a directory
<The_Giver> rmdir?
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, no
<|Osiris> I try
<Dude_> thinkl : just a home PC... thot of installing VIM... watch movies... etc...
<LjL> detto: i never had wifi, i have to look around... but i know that the Alternate CD and the Minimal CD *can* use wireless during installation (and their installation is in text mode), at least if the card is supported natively
<aldin> Pensacola, how to channel remembers me?
<sercik> LjL that script please
<The_Giver> HELLLO
<ben_underscore> The_Giver: it depends if it is empty or not
<detto> ah nice
<The_Giver> its not
<Pensacola> I don't know, I only know if you're the first one in a channel you'll become the operator
<The_Giver>  romove -r
<ben_underscore> The_Giver: rm -R <dir name>
<Pensacola> and if the last guy leaves a channel, the channel dissappears
<The_Giver> and if its empty?
<ben_underscore> The_Giver: rmdir
<aldin> The_Giver, rm -rf nameofdirectory
<LjL> detto: but anyway, if the problem (as i'm guessing) is that the X driver for your card is missing, so you can't start X and user network manager from there... why can't you just run a VESA-mode X?
<alistair_blunt> how to rebuilt the kernel?
<The_Giver> cool
<thinkl> Dude_: Movies are a pain on linux. Vim probably gives you the best compatability, but it's ugly. Totem supports a fair number of formats and can support DVD playback and it is much more attractive (assuming your in ubuntu and not kubuntu, that is)
<|Osiris> ben_underscore, root@Osiris:/var/lib/dpkg/info# mv kopete.* ~/tmp/ helped
<ben_underscore> The_Giver: just be careful with rm though!
<ircleuser> How do I register here? I need to PM someone.
<The_Giver> k
<LjL> sercik: /etc/rc.local not /etc/re.local - but i suppose that was a typo. try  grep rc.local /etc/init.d/* , does that show up with anything?
<LjL> !register > ircleuser    (ircleuser, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !kernel > alistair_blunt    (alistair_blunt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dude_> thinkl : i mean not particularly movies... any cool software.. which i can try out... or looks cool for linux...
<LjL> detto: here it seems to have instructions for command-line setup, as well as GUI - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<aldin> Dude_, hint kaffeine, vlc, amarok, mplayer
<jpjacobs> Dude_ what style of software do you want (graphics/movie/commandline/security/...)
<thinkl> Dude_: Well, there's lots. fspot is a cool photo manager. penguinracer is a fun game if you have a 3d card working. If you like to cook, you can try out my recipe manager -- http://grecipe-manager.sf.net
<axz> stittel, whats best ftp client for Ubuntu
<stittel> axy: Depends on your definition of best. :L)
<Zooble> How do I boot into Windows when I've accidentally overwritten the partition?
<axz> Laughing Out Loud
<aldin> axz, try nautilus -> type ftp://ftpsite
<jpjacobs> axz, i'd recommend lftp (but that's cli)
<axz> oke KFTPGrabber vs gFTP
<stittel> axz: personally speaking I second aldin, though I only very rarely use ftp.
<Dude_> woah..thanks..guys... will try out these software.. my journey in ubuntu begins. .. :)
<thinkl> Dude_: Welcome! :)
<aldin> axz, u can have konqueror or dolphin for ftp too
<stittel> axz: You could also mount FTP to your file system using FUSE. :)
<aldin> Dude_, NOTE: for kaffeine & amarok (xine based players) u will need libxine-extracodecs package
<axz> wel gFTP looks oke to me
<Pieter_> hey guys, what is the best alternative for msn messenger?
<axz> its more GUI i look at
<gatinho_AL> AMSN
<gatinho_AL> or GAIM
<Pieter_> ok thanks!
<aldin> gatinho_AL, do u need it only for MSN or?
<gatinho_AL> no
<aldin> gatinho_AL, amsn is ony for MSN, and gaim can be used for yahoo, gmail irc
<aldin> and for msn
<gatinho_AL> i know this
<nonlinear> void, i'm trying to msg u but not registered and lagged and having troubles finding a nick that's not taken
<aldin> gatinho_AL, well then wyh u ask?
<Dude_> As Jpjacobs was saying, what style of software to download for commandline specifically... i mean if u install linux, commandline is most important aint it
<gatinho_AL> i need go now ;)
<gatinho_AL> bye
<aldin> gatinho_AL, bye
<aldin> Dude_, ?
<nonlinear> void: can i make 3 extended partitions, each that has two logical partions?  Or, should i have 1 primary, and 1 entended with 5 logicals on it?
<aldin> nonlinear, i would suggest 1 primary+1 extended
<Zooble> How do I boot into Windows if Ubuntu's partition wizard automatically wrote over the Windows partition?
<Dragony40> ALGUN ESPAOL EN ESTA SALA?
<aldin> Dragony40, poquito
<Dragony40> O ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL?
<Tomcat_> !es | Dragony40
<ubotu> Dragony40: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<aldin> Dragony40, yo habla poquito
<stittel> Zooble: If you have overwritten the Windows partition, there is nothing left to boot.
<Dude_> aldin: is it there software, which i shld install to get best benefits from commandline... i really wanna learn more commandline in ubuntu
<Zooble> How do I check from Linux?
<Dragony40> HOLA ALDIN.COMO ESTAS?
<Dragony40> ME PUEDES AYUDAR?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<socceroos> english?
<non|inear> aldin: why is 1 + 5 logical > the 2 + 2 + 2?
<a8514> alg espaol--- yo.... pero para espaol mejor entra en "#ubuntu-es"  (spanish... me,but for spanisht better go to ubuntu-es)
<adaptr> Dude_ you should consider mc, htop, nano/pico, and anything else that looks like it might be useful
<stittel> Zooble: Just call "sudo cfdisk /dev/xxx", where xxx is the hard drive containing your windows partition.
<adaptr> Dude_ the only way to learn is to try
<Zooble> stittel: Okay. Thanks. And what will that do?
<stittel> Zoobie: If you find a parition there of type NTFS or Win95(VFAT), remember its name.
<Dragony40> GRACIAS ubotu.te voy a hacer caso.estoy un poco perdido
<stittel> Zoobie: Then try to mount this.
<Dude_> adaptr: thanks man...
<a8514> operated as...      1 + (5 > 2) + 2 + 2
<a8514> ?
<stittel> Zoobie: If the windows parition is still there, you want to do the following
<non|inear> a8514: lol, no, trying to explain partitioning scheme, with logical partions
<Dquestions2> I"m fucked
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dquestions2> i get this error "GRUB GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<adaptr> yes, you are
<stittel> Zoobies: 1) Let's assume the Windows parition ist /dev/hda2, then you want a Windows boot record in /dev/hda2 (how you accomplish this in Windows, I do not know, but should be hard to figure out).
<a8514> :>
<aldin> non|inear, i sent u PM
<Zooble> stittel: If I don't, should I even try the Windows Recovery Console?
<stittel> Zoobie: If you don't have a Windows partition anymore, then your Windows is probably gone.
<stittel> Zoobie: Or are you talking about the boot sector?
<recon> I'd just installed beryl from source, and now GDM isn't working. I had to reboot into recovery mode, which i'm at now.
<idefixx> stittel: Zooble you boot from the windows cd enter the rescue console and run 'fixboot'
<nicolai_> what's not that bad :)
<Zooble> stittel: I don't know. I just want to get some of the files I lost back.
<idefixx> stittel: to restore the ms bootsect, that is
<Dquestions2> so anyone care to help?
<Dquestions2> I get that damn grub grub error
<stittel> Zoobie: Just restore your backup then.
<stittel> Zooble: So you don't want to boot your Windows at all, you just want to access the file?
<Neil-> hey guys, emacs has the scrollbar on the wrong (left) side and I dont know how to put it aback
<Neil-> any ideas?
<Zooble> stittel: I don't know if I have a backup. I want to access all the files that used to be there but were inadvertently written over by the Ubuntu partitioner
<thinkl> My ubuntu 7.04 disk hangs at a screen saying "Loading, please wait" -- is there a way I can get more output about what is going on underneath?
<SeriousSven> I have a usb harddisk and after formatting it to Ext3 with gparted I cannot create folders, do I set permissions with chmod or does it work differently with harddisks?
<stittel> Zooble: Ok, have you run cfdisk as I said?
<Zooble> stittel: Not yet. I don't have access to the computer right now.
<Dquestions2> HELLO can anyone help???? how do i reset my bootloader?
<stittel> Zooble: The Ubuntu partitioner will not have deleted your Windows partition by its own. If you however told him to delete your Windows partition, you have a problem indeed.
<Dquestions2> why cant i use the live cd??
<shijirou> SeriousSven: have you tried accessing your hard disk as root?
<stittel> Dquestion2: What do you mean by "reset"? Is your menu.lst screwed or your MBR overwritten?
<Zooble> stittel: I never told it to do that. I just clicked automatic instead of manual.
<rsk> Dquestions2: grub-install
<SeriousSven> shijirou: that will probably work, I just want to create folders with the default user
<Dquestions2> hmm
<Dquestions2> how
<stittel> Zooble: Then it should be gone. Maybe it even got automatically added to /etc/fstab and is mounted at /media or /mnt.
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me why the following fstab entry doesn't appear to work: /dev/sdb1       /media/external ntfs-3g ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000      0       0
<jewelz> someone here can help me on gtk programming?
<thinkl> Neil-: Have you tried moving your .emacs file out of the way temporarily to see if your configuration is the issue?
<Dquestions2> rsk, from the command prompt on the live cd?
<stittel> Zooble: Otherwise: Check the hard disk in question for the name of your windows partition. Then just mount your Windows partition in Ubuntu. If you just want to access the files, there is no need to boot Windows.
<karzel> hi
<Zooble> stittel: I'll check. Thanks for you help. I hope everything isnt' lost :-)
<Neil-> thinkl: I have a .emacs.d is that it?
<karzel> i need help with cedega...
<Neil-> in /~
<thinkl> Neil-: Yeah.
<stittel> Zooble: To mount it by hand, just type something along the lines of: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /my/mountpoint
<Dude_> quit
<Dude_> exit
<MenZa> !cedega | karzel
<ubotu> karzel: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<MenZa> karzel: There's an IRC channel on here, somewhere
<stittel> Zooble: Where xxx is the name of your parition (for example hda2 or sda1 or whatever) and /my/mountpoint is an excisting directory.
<thinkl> Neil-: I'd try moving that to a temporary location so that emacs starts afresh. i.e. mv ~/.emacs.d ~/.emacs.d.possiblybroken
<Neil-> hmmm thinkl, made no difference
<thinkl> Neil-: Well, now you can move it back :) At least you know it wasn't something you configured...
<Neil-> yeah :)
<stittel> Zooble: If it is really gone and these files are really, really important, you could try commercial recovery tools or send it your hard disk to a company specializing in gaining your data back.
<johnsmith> I'm having problem with my DVB under Feisty, it has patches of random crap through the picture
<stittel> Zooble: Physically your data will probably still be there in some form.
<johnsmith> can anyone help?
<doc__> hi there
<Draco_> hi all, I just ran automatic updates and for some reason my sound stopped working, what can I check ?
<isidoro> hi folks
<isidoro> I have a problem with zapping... it crash at the start up
<isidoro>  GConf key '/apps/zapping/plugins/deinterlace/method' is unset and has no default. Schemas incomplete or not installed?
<stittel> rsk: grub-install won't help him if his configuration is screwed, it will only help him if he has overwriten the MBR or boot sector of the Linux parition.
<isidoro> that's the first
<isidoro> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: can't peek value table for type `<invalid>' which is not currently referenced Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<isidoro> that's the last
<fiery_cleric> !info zapping
<isidoro> who know zapping??
<ubotu> zapping: television viewer for the GNOME environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-3ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 963 kB, installed size 2536 kB
<Draco_> can anyone help me check why my sound stopped working ?
<isidoro> fiery_cleric: yah but it won't start
<IdleOne> !sound > Draco_   (Draco_, see the private message from ubotu)
<pilstukas> lt
<fiery_cleric> !strace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Draco_> I have two options for ALSA SB Live and AudioPCI
<jewelz> pls i need help with glade/anjuta/gtk, it's about some issues with includes... if someone knows something pls contact me in pvt
<isidoro> the crash is not for video device tvtime is ok
<larpa> How i can see .asx -videos (stream) ?
<DeTlEfF> hi @ all
<aldin> larpa, which player u use now?
<rsk> larpa: mplayer url
<fabiim> how can i open ace files?
<larpa> firefox
<DeTlEfF> is there someone who can help me with my little problem
<sercik> winrar or winace
<superposi> nas
<sercik> i think unrar for linux
<superposi> hi
<jewelz> no gtk programmers here?
<SeySayux> what are the lines that i need in grub for booting ubuntu server 7.04?
<larpa> mplayer url, is not answer
<xnet-6> jember
<DeTlEfF> can someone please help me i am new @ using ubuntu and have got some little problems
<larpa> i was install all packets...wmv etc. work normally
<Vastlee> I'm attempting to install a program that requires me to compile it with python.  When I try it tells me it is missing the cherrypy module.  Anyone know what I need to get to correct this?
<Dquestions2> Hi there
<Dquestions2> anyone here good with grub
<Dquestions2> i'm trying to reinstall grub to no vail
<stittel> SeySayux: What is wrong with your grub-configuration? Did you overwrite the MBR of your first hard drive, did you overwrite the boot sector of your Linux parititon or is there something wrong with your GRUB configuration?
<Dquestions2> i'm under the live cd
<DeTlEfF> anyone here who can help me please
<stittel> DeTlEfF: State your problems.
<Dquestions2> i deleted my grub trying to install linux
<SeySayux> no i just cant boot ubuntu
<jpjacobs> !helpme|DeTleff
<ubotu> DeTleff: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dquestions2> grub-install doesnt work
<Janco> Does it exist an mobile manager for sony Ericsson ?
<stittel> SeySayux: You never could? Not even right after installation?
<DeTlEfF> i cant login as root there is always the message that the system administrator cant login with this loginbox
<SeySayux> no
<stittel> SeySayux: What's you setup?
<jpjacobs> DeTlEfF, don't login as root, it's bad habbit
<SeySayux> what do you mean?
<InitMass> how do i get the color temperature of my screen if not the developer can give it to me? and i can't find it anywhere? i'm using a dell inspiron 8600 laptop with a 1680 x 1050 (WSXGA+) monitor.
<KingPython> how can i play amr format on the edge-eft?
<stittel> DeTlEfF: Root has no password in an Ubuntu default install, so you can't login as root.
<jpjacobs> true too...
<SeySayux> stittel: what do you mean?
<DeTlEfF> my root has got passwd i set it with sudo passwd
<stittel> SeySayux: Your hard disk setup.
<SeySayux> ah you mean my partitions?
<wedontneed> iam using ubuntu 7.04 i cant install my nvidia card how can i install it?
<SeySayux> ubuntu is in /dev/hda4
<stittel> jpjacobs: If logging in as root is a bad habbit is quite questionable. I find using the user password to gain root rights a very bad habbit.
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: the usual method is to use the restricted hardware manager from the system menu
<KingPython> which codec can play amr on edge-eft?
<stittel> jpjacobs: Of course you can use sudo with a root password, but sudo also has not been without security problems in the past.
<wedontneed> i enter there but nothing here
<|Osiris> does anyone know where the cgi-bin folder is lcoated?
<xipietotec> okay, I kinda screwed something up with using nautilus as root... I need to change the contents of /usr/share/gdm/theme's to have root as owner with read write and execute permissions for all files, and then have me accessfiles, what's the chmod command for this? (I found the chmod man page a little confusing
<stittel> KingPython: RealPlayer can, but I don't think it part of Edgy. You will have to download it from the Real website.
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: you can manually install the package by enabling Universe and Multiverse in Synaptic and then telling it to install the nvidia driver package.
<bonglord> xipietotec> you can use the GUI to set permissions
<KingPython> ok i have it thanx stitel
<wedontneed> SlimeyPete: i dont know how can i do them iam newbie
<xipietotec> bonglord, I'm aware....but there's several hundered files involved that have to be changed
<fawad> hey guys
<isidoro> what's this means??   Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_list_store_get_value: assertion `VALID_ITER (iter, list_store)' failed
<stittel> SeySayux: What's on the other partitions?
<SeySayux> windows, openSuS
<SeySayux> my own operating system
<DeTlEfF>  /msg NickServ REGISTER ib1991gb
<fawad> i have a question whats the abriviation of SUSE
<bonglord> xipietotec> there's a button on the GUI labelled "apply permissions to enclosed files"
<xipietotec> so it's better to use chmod -R ...something something
<stittel> SeySayux: What's your primary boot manager? If grub/lilo, is it that one installed by SuSE or Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: load Synaptic, visit the Repositories screen and tick Universe and Multiverse. Then hit "reload". Then search for nvidia and install nvidia-glx. After that you have to run a script - hold on, I'll find the name of it.
<isidoro> fawad: M$
<xipietotec> bonglord, except it doesn't work correctly
<SeySayux> by SuSE
<SeySayux> grub
<bonglord> xipietotec> ... CHMOD always gets me too
<void^> fawad: software und system entwicklungsgesellschaft ;)
<roryy> xipietotec: use chown to change ownership; something like 'chown -R root.root /the/dir/of/interest/'
<stittel> SeySayux: Have you added information for the Ubuntuy partition to the configuration file of SUSEs GRUB?
<SeySayux> yes i did
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: ah yes, to run the script you enter a terminal and type "sudo nvidia-xconfig" I think
<fawad> thanks void
<SeySayux> if i choose the menu options, it just doesn't boot
<xipietotec> roryy, allready did that, but now I need to change permissions, essentially root group has no read permissions on hundereds of files
<stittel> Which message do you get? And what exactly did you add?
<wedontneed> SlimeyPete: ok tyvm buy i have a question where is synaptic
<xipietotec> so gdm can't read the files
<thinkl> Neil-: Got it!
<SeySayux> Stittel?
<roryy> xipietotec: xipietotec:     chmod -R u+rwX /the/dir/of/interest/     to give root perms; g+rwX to give group, and o+rX to give others access
<thinkl> Neil-: customize-option scroll-bar-mode
<stittel> SeySayux: Which message do you get? And what exactly did you add?
<thinkl> Neil-: Set it to 'right and you'll have what you want.
<dromer> hmm, the latest vlc from the repo's seems to have some major audio-problems on some audio-codecs
<roryy> xipietotec: make that g+rX for group permissions; I see that is what I have
<SeySayux> i just copied the SuSE entry, but modified it for ubuntu, and after the "loading, please wait", nothing
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: it's in the system menu
<SlimeyPete> wedontneed: it's called "Synaptic PAckage Manager". You should learn to use it  - it's the main way of installing software on Ubuntu.
<roryy> xipietotec: you might find 'info coreutils chmod' to be more informative than the manpage
<stittel> SeySayux: Please paste the entry there and tell us the URL here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<wedontneed> SlimeyPete: ok
<stittel> SeySayux: "loading, please wait" is drawn by Ubuntu or by grub?
<SeySayux> i dunno
<kane_> what is the klogd? it's suddenly taking up 99% of cpu...
<xipietotec> roryy, okay, so if the owner and group is root, and the dir is /usr/share/gdm/themes/* and I want others to be able to look at the files (But not change them) what should the line look like?
<SeySayux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19433/
<hacked_kernel> I'm installing a program that required xlib6g and i couldn't find it, what is this package and where to find it?
<mc__> kane_: kernel log daemon i think
<roryy> xipietotec: i'd run chmod 3 times, first with u+rwX, then g+rX, then o+rX
<eichi> hello, my friend has a problem, he cant change the solution to 800x600
<xipietotec> ah, okay
<roryy> xipietotec: it might well be possible to combine those into one command
<eichi> we edited the xorg.conf but without success
<SeySayux> yes?
<xipietotec> so the first line should be chmod -R root u+rwX /etc...?
<kane_> mc__ so what can I do about it? X has become unusable, the hdd is working like mad...
<roryy> xipietotec: no
<roryy> xipietotec: chmod -R u+rwX /your/directory/
<mc__> kane_: kill it
<roryy> xipietotec: do be careful with this ;) you can really screw up your system if you change perms on the wrong files
<mc__> kane_: or reboot, if that does help
<kane_> mc__ would it be ok?
<mc__> kane_: im not sure to be hones
<SeySayux> stittel: yes?
<stittel> SeySayux: The symlinks you call there do in fact exist on your system and point to the right kernel / initrd image?
<SeySayux> yes
<mc__> kane_: just killed klogd on my system,seems not to be a problem
<hacked_kernel> I'm installing a program that required xlib6g and i couldn't find it, what is this package and where to find it?  any help??
<dromer> damnit, I keep getting kernel panics (well that's what someone told me earlier it was) on feisty this week
<stittel> SeySayux: Do you get to the Ubuntu splash? It this "loading please wait" a text message or something graphical?
<dromer> can someone help me find out the problem and how te fix it?
<SeySayux> it even doesn't work with the real kernel file
<SeySayux> text message
<bonglord> does anyone have the same problem as me, which is windows appearing beneath the focused window
<SeySayux> it even seems like my pc shuts down after that (poof sound)
<stittel> SeySayux: But no error?
<SeySayux> no
<SeySayux> it just doesn't load the kernel
<stittel> SeySayux: Youl could deactive "quiet" and "splash" in your config file and see if you get a more verbose output of what is wrong.
<xipietotec> roryy, I'm aware, I rarely ever touch my root file system...I just happened to do something stupid with nautilus. If you open up nautilus as root, and have a separate non-root nautilus open, and you drag files from there into the root nautilus, it keeps your user permissions
<SeySayux> ok i'll try that thanks
<stittel> SeySayux: Can you also paste the entry for your SUSE configuration?
<SeySayux> ok
<xipietotec> lets reboot and hope this works
<SeySayux> at the same link?
<xipietotec> =)
<nbjayme> totem does not resolve relative path for xspf.  too bad.
<SeySayux> stittel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19437/
<idefixx> bonglord: probably a beryl kiba-dock issue or something like that.
<stittel> SeySayux: Ola.
<SeySayux> yes?
<stittel> SeySayux: What is on hda5 and what is exactly on hda6?
<SeySayux> hda5?
<SeySayux> i believe thats my SuSE root
<SeySayux> hda6 is my home directory
<stittel> SeySayux: Nope. that can't be, hence:  root=/dev/hda6
<SeySayux> hmm i dunno
<stittel> SeySayux: Does SUSE create a dedicated boot partition?
<SeySayux> no, afaik
<SeySayux> YaST did it all
<stittel> SeySayux: And do you have a dedicated boot partition for Ubuntu server?
<SeySayux> nope
<kane77> i'm back.. so how do I find out what was wrong with klogd?
<SeySayux> at least it is a different partition if you mean that
<stittel> SeySayux: Hm.. I am sorry then. Double-check your specification of drives/partitions in menu.list and try to get a more verbose output by removing "quiet" and "splash".
<SeySayux> i've my partioning table opened
<SeySayux> hda5 is my swap
<SeySayux> hda6 is my root
<Taras> can anyone help me with something
<|ericsson|> !ask > Taras
<stittel> SeySazux: Besides that and the possibility that something is inherently wrong with your Ubuntu installation, meaning it is not just a bootloader issue, I can't think of anything more.
<Taras> for ubuntu installation
<idefixx> !ask | Taras
<ubotu> Taras: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Taras> i keep getting an error http://lampman.box43.net/ScreenShots/DSC02366.JPG
<Taras> i ran live CD once before that
<stittel> SeySayux: Besides that and the possibility that something is inherently wrong with your Ubuntu installation, meaning it is not just a bootloader issue, I can't think of anything more.
<SeySayux> ok i'll reboot and see what happens with the new configuration
<superkirbyartist> Anyone into FB?
<shijirou> FB?
<idefixx> Taras: has usually to do with odd hardware, do you have a second cd rom? try to boot from that one.
<padee> hi all
<Taras> so if anyones knows how to fx that... it wil be appreciated
<Taras> yes i do have a second
<Taras> and i tried botting from it
<Taras> booting*
<Taras> but i havent tried hard enough... and i want to install it after i defragment
<Taras> ...which will take a few hours
<idefixx> Taras: did it work from the second cd or not?
<idefixx> Taras: cd-drive i mean
<Taras> acutally... it didnt read the second drive
<padee> hi all. i have a small problem... i cannot login anymore.. i got 3 different logins, one is automatic...
<Taras> should i try it now, or wait until it defragments?
<matt__> what is "daily svn packages"? is that like if i add this line, my program gets updated daily with small small small fixes?
<idefixx> Taras: well, in that case you can try the alternate cd... not much else i can tell you here. sry.
<hypn0> matt__: I think they are complete packages made daily
<superkirbyartist> Anyone uses FreeBASIC?
<matt__> hypn0: with fixes? would that be suggested? http://www.exaile.org/?page=downloads exaile has two repositories, one regular, and then that svn.
<dromer> can anyone help me with my kernel panics? it's kind of critical I think :/
<Taras> alright, my friend has a copy that he ordered, i just downloaded an ISO
<hypn0> matt__: with bugs and fixes yeah
<padee> does anyone have an idea, why the login-screen is coming up again and again? i cannot login anymore... i got 3 logins, one of them is automatic (10s)
<idefixx> Taras: you if say it takes a long time for you to defrag you can just download the cd while defraging.. depending on your inet speed that may even work out.
<Taras> i already dowloaded and burned
<Taras> it will take 20 mins to download
<dEcLiNe> nas
<scotchi1> ha
<idefixx> Taras: have fun then ;)
<padee> is here an ubuntu-login-doctor? my pc is in pain...
<whaley_> hi mates, what's the preferred way to quit X so that I'm working in just a terminal? Ctrl+Alt+Backspace no longer seems to do this.
<idefixx> whaley_: sudo /etc/ini.t/gdm stop - or kdm - if you use kde.
<stittel> padee: What's message do you get when trying to login from console?
<whaley_> idefixx: thanks :)
<idefixx> whaley_: oops '/etc/init.d/gdm'
<padee> stittel: the login as root works... but the other profiles are not visible...
<SeySayux> stittel: i'm back
<stittel> padee: "profiles?
<stittel> padee: You mean user accounts?
<padee> stittel: user-profiles... yea... accounts
<stittel> SeySayux: So?
<Dquestions2> how do i reisntall grub
<Dquestions2> if i have my partiton mounted?
<stittel> padee: If you try to login as user on console, which error message do you get?
<Taras> what the foon... it was just 26% defragmentated, nowe its 4
<Taras> ;-;
<SeySayux> stittel: i do get more output... it halts at "attaching scsi drives" or something like that
<jewelz> someone knows how to program in gtk using anjuta?
<idefixx> Dquestions2: where do you want to install it to? the mbr or the bootsector?
<stittel> SeySayux: So there kernel seems to be booting.
<padee> stittel: one moment...
<SeySayux> stittel: yes
<stittel> SeySayux: Hence you probably don't have a problem with your boot loader.
<SeySayux> stittel: yes, it seems so
<SeySayux> stittel: but i still have the scsi problem
<stittel> SeySayux: Uh... I am really not an expert on SCSI and Ubuntu server.
<stittel> SeySayux: You could try another kernel image of course.
<SeySayux> stittel: i don't have a scsi drive
<SeySayux> stittel: i've got an 180 GB ide drive, but ubuntu thinks i've got an 200 GB scsi drive
<padee> stittel: no error message
<TheRevelator> hi everybody. is there a way to use xscreensaver or gnome-screensaver with gdm?
<lasking> 320 16M
<stittel> Padee: You mean you can login?
<auTONYmous> Question: can the feisty livecd be placed on a usb thumb/flash drive instead of CD?
<stittel> padee: you don't get at least an "login incorrect" message?
<padee> stittel: no
<padee> stittel: i also have gnome running as root...
<stittel> padee: URKS!
<padee> stittel: what is urks?
<stittel> padee: a sound of extreme displeasment.
<stittel> padee: Don't ever run software as root until absolutely necessary.
<SeySayux> can anyone help me with the scsi problem? ubuntu thinks i've got an scsi drive, but i've got an ide drive
<stittel> padee: Did you do anything related to PAM lately?
<ribatejo> hi,
<padee> stittel: what is PAM?
<stittel> SeySayux: I'd really like to help you further, but this is really not my area of expertise.
<SeySayux> stittel: where can i get more information about this?
<void^> SeySayux: newer ide drivers use the scsi subsystem, so your disks appear as scsi.
<auTONYmous> SeySayux: I think that's due to the new ATA drivers...they automatically put you in SCSI mode
<SeySayux> but my kernel won't boot
<stittel> padee: Plugable authentication modules. They are quite important for loggin in on Ubuntu.
<isidoro> any ideas???.... with my tv card I can hear TV audio but no if I select external composite source. The audio cables of external source are directly connect on the TV card. I use sox to hear TV sound. any Ideas??
<SeySayux> it halts at the initialisation of scsi
<ribatejo> anybody can teel me how to use scim chinese with feisty?   I installed arphic chinese fonts and use evolution but can't make it work
<SlimeyPete> how do you mean? Does it refuse to boot?
<SlimeyPete> oops... wrong channel
<padee> stittel: hm, i dont think i did anything to them...
<ribatejo> scim -d starts scim and ctrl + space enables the interface
<crolle17> where are downloaded packages saved?
<stittel> padee: Since when is login as user not working anymore?
<stittel> padee: Are you root now?
<padee> stittel: since today morning when i started the pc
<padee> stittel: now i am on my notebook
<ribatejo> with kde  a toolbar would pop up ti select the fonts...
<stittel> padgee: What happens if you type "su username" on console, where "username" is your regular username on your system.
<TheRevelator> crolle17: /var/cache/apt/archives
<cizra> What's the Ubuntu run-this-at-the-end-of-boot file name?
<ribatejo> latest ubuntu has gnome and the toolbar does not show up
<stittel> cizra: Are you looking for /etc/rc.local ?
<cizra> Thanks!
<Heavenquake> Can I get Ctrl + Alt to emulate Alt Gr in the manner of getting special-chars like brackets, dollars etc. ?
<crolle17> THEoracle, thank you.
<stittel> cizra: If you need more granular control over the order of your boot process, write your own initskript.
<padee> stittel: no message
<stittel> padee: It justs fails silently?
<void^> padee: it will probably leave some hints in ~/.xsession-errors
<stittel> void^: he can't even login on console.
<void^> he'll have to boot from cd or rescue mode and debug from there anyways then
<stittel> void^: He is logged in as root right now (it's a bad idea yes, but he has any right he needs).
<padee> stittel: hm... i see right now, that also my files on the desktop are deleted...
<stittel> padee: Maybe you have a big problem with your hard drive or file system?
<labanux> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<padee> stittel: maybe
<labanux> if i already install ubuntu, how can i install kubuntu desktop?
<rsk> labanux: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stittel> padee: Make a backup (in case you already have), boot from the LiveCD and check your hard disk.
<stittel> labanux: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<karzel> hi
<karzel> i have problem with Kaffeine
<PocketIRC> aptitude better than apt-get?
<labanux> rsk: and, if i want to install the KDE, but not the Kubuntu, is that possible?
<jpjacobs> PocketIRC, yes
<rsk> labanux: sure apt-get install kde or something afaik
<stittel> PocketIRC: In general: yes.
<karzel> i installed it and when i am opening, it does nothing
<labanux> rsk: ok.., i'll try it.. thanx
<z0rz> Omg, there's a song that's driving me crazy because it sounds like another song, but I can't think if that other songs name.  Does anyone know if there is a channel dedicated to music or something?
<stone_> how to make the script will be startup program??
<padee> stittel: how do i do a backup via the console??
<stittel> padee: What is your backup medium of choice?
<karzel> hey?
<karzel> anyone
<padee> stittel: cd-drive
<Dquestions> hi
<Dquestions> how do i reinstall grub
<Dquestions> i dont have the /boot/grub folder
<stittel> padee: cd-writer you mean?
<karzel> do you know any movie player with SUBTITLES??
<Dquestions> but i mounted my partition
<padee> stittel: yes
<rsk> karzel: mplayer
<jpjacobs> karzel, xine/mplayer/vlc
<Dquestions> with  mount /dev/sda3 /mnt ubuntu
<PocketIRC> <karzel> tot3
<Taras> vlc ftw
<Dquestions> HELLO?
<stittel> stittel: Personally I'd use "dar" for the backup and  the cd recording application of your choice to burn it.
<stittel> Damn, I mean padee, I am stittel myself!
<jpjacobs> stittel, having an identity-crisis? ;)
<stittel> padee: Do this from a KNOPPIX or other LiveCD if you have got two CD drives.
<stittel> jpjacobs: No, just talking to myself.
<CurtisB> This has been going on for weeks for me now... whenever I try to do something like `sudo apt-get update` it hangs at: 99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8)] 
<stittel> padee: You can also use the Ubuntu LiveCD, though I don't know what's installed on it.
<angryWolf> join /aachen
<jpjacobs> padee, if you're somewhat confortable with the command line, i'd really recommend grml (grml.org)
<jpjacobs> it has dar for sure
<stittel> padee: If there is something wrong with your harddisk, you want to stop working on it right now. That's why booting a LiveCD to backup your files is the better option.
<Dquestions> how do i set up grub
<Dquestions> anyone?
<stittel> Dquestions: with grub-install
<Dquestions> i tried that
<Dquestions> doesnt work
<jpjacobs> Dquestions, try update-grub
<Tom47> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stone_> how to make the script will be startup pro
<labanux> Dquestions: what do you mean with set up grub?
<stittel> Dquestions: then edit it's configuration file, located at /boot/grub/menu.list
<stone_> gram??
<stittel> stone_: Simple way: add it to /etc/rc.local
<idefixx> Dquestions: well if you killed you grub dir chroot to the mounted partition and run 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub'
<stittel> stone_: proper way: write your own init script and add it to the appropriate runlevels
<stone_> stittel: ok i will try.thank you
<idefixx> stittel: read what he posted before he killed his /boot/grub dir
<Dquestions> hmm
<CurtisB> Help! I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 and this has been going on for weeks for me now... whenever I try to do something like `sudo apt-get update` it hangs at: 99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8)] 
<stittel> idefixx: Ok, then you're right. I didn't read that.
<Dquestions> idefixx, so i get this "grub install copies grub images into the DIR/boot directory specfied by --rot directory
<idefixx> stittel: np ;) just wanted to let you know
<jpjacobs> CurtisB, try another mirror
<Dquestions> this is what i want to do exactly.. however.. how can i get it to do this?
<angryWolf> Hello, i have a question to the Program wine. i've installed a windows programm, but can't find it now. can anybody tell my how to find the start exe of the installed Program?
<Dquestions> type in isntall-grub --root-directory ???
<Dquestions> or what
<jpjacobs> angryWolf, it prolly is somewhere in .wine
<h4wk> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<idefixx> Dquestions: if you do not have /boot/grub this will not do you any good there are essential files in there grub need every boot.
<CurtisB> jpjacobs - watching the output it does connect to archive.ubuntu.com a number of times.. it's just at 99% that it hangs... anyway, where do I find a list of mirrors (to add to /etc/apt/sources.list ?)
<Dquestions> idefixx,  so what should I do?
<DeTlEfF> i use xubuntu and i have 2 toolbars one on top an one on the bottom but how can i integrate the top bar into my bottom bar
<angryWolf> in "wine" i can only find 2 text documents, but not the Program
<stittel> Dquestions: sudo aptitude remove grub
<idefixx> Dquestions: that why i said, reinstall grub like i instructed above
<jpjacobs> !source-o-matic > CurtisB
<stittel> Dquestions: sudo aptitude install grub
<Dquestions> kool
<CurtisB> jpjacobs - for the record, I can only guess with what I know how to do, but I think it's hanging on universe or multiverse (at archive.ubuntu.org)
<stittel> Dquestion: Wait!
<scd> hi. how can i start a program "on the top" of the actual display?
<tatters> If I select a file on a removable USB drive  "move to deleted items folder" does it actually copy over the file to my main drive ? if so how can I just delete without it being placed in deleted items folder?            this is a 200GB external USB IDE drive formatted as NTFS, I am using NTFS-NG and "move to deleted items folder" a 14GB file has took 15 mins + 5 mins to emtpy deleted item folder
<jpjacobs> CurtisB, you can try by commenting out those lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheRevelator> anyone an idea how to get a screensaver working with gdm? backgroundProgram within the gdm.conf is not working and trying to start it within the PreSession/Default-File fails as well
<CurtisB> jpjacobs - thanks for the link and tips.. .trying it now
<jpjacobs> tatters, it keeps a .Trash on the dirve itself, to remove permanently i guess it's shift-del
<padee> stittel: hm... i am a little bit unsure... what is my problem exactly? login? gtk? xserver?
<li> hello
<li> what is your name ?
<tatters> jpjacobs: so you saying it will create a .Trash on the removable drive?
<angryWolf> another Problem i have with my philips cam SPC9000NC, it work while the configuration with amsn, but i can not use it. The cam can be find and is in the configuration men gone too
<li> my name is lizili
<jpjacobs> tatters, afaik yes
<stittel> padee: We don't know exactly, but as the indication is, you might have a problem with your hard disk or file system.
<DeTlEfF> i use xubuntu and i have 2 toolbars one on top an one on the bottom but how can i integrate the top bar into my bottom bar
<void^> !cn | li
<ubotu> li: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<stittel> padee: This why you should check this out first, by checking your filesystem and hdd from the LiveCD.
<padee> stittel: ok. i ll do that...
<padee> tnx
<stittel> padee: If you can't login from console and can't su to a username as root, you have a serious problem with login yes.
<jpjacobs> DeTlEfF, you can put anything in any of both toolbars iirc
<Dquestions> stittel, idefixx ... I tried what you guys said.... still have no boot/grub
<tatters> jpjacobs: k.thnx , 20 mins seemed an awfully long time to delete though,I will try the shift+del nxt time
<grave> hi
<grave> I need help
<grave> How i update my 6.05 to 6.10
<li> what is worng with you ?
<grave> i went to system to update mang.
<stittel> Dquestions: Do you have a seperate boot partition?
<grave> and i don't see 6.10
<Myrtti> grave: gksudo 'update-manager -c'
<Dquestions> i am isntalling on macbook pro with three partions.... osx then linux then windows
<DeTlEfF> jpjacobs sry i didnt understand what can i do with anything of both toolbars
<irvken> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html hi I'm assuming this out of date and non-applicable for kubunti feisty fawn
<Dquestions> all my linux stuff is ony on one partiotn including swap... thats the only way to triple boot
<grave> Myrtti
<li> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     that's it
<padee> stittel: the strange thing is, that the login sees my 3 login names, but i can run gnome only as root... i tried to run firefox as a user... it gives me an gtk-warning... couldn t it be sth with gtk?
<grave> Myrtti  do i type in in xterm just update-manager -c
<Dquestions> stittel,  any ideas
<jpjacobs> DeTlEfF, try rightclicking on them
<stittel> padee: If you can't login on console, no!
<Myrtti> grave: gksudo 'update-manager -c'
<DeTlEfF> jpjacobs yes an no
<li> yes yes
<Myrtti> not just update-manager -c
<stittel> padee: gtk-warnings are common, don't worry about them in this context.
<Dquestions> hmm
<Dquestions> so
<Myrtti> remember the gksudo
<grave> thx
<stittel> Dquestions: Wait a sec.
<Dquestions> k
<padee> stittel: i was wrong... the files are still there...
<padee> stittel: me stoopid was in the root folder...
<DeTlEfF> sry i wanted to write now what next there is a configurator but i cant resize them so that they are both on bottom
<shawn34> is there a program that analyzes your directories/files and helps you decided what can be deleted. like kleansweep for kde
<jpjacobs> DeTlEfF, add the things from the upper one to the lower one, then remove the upper one
<padee> stittel: i can login on console... btw
<stittel> padee: ???
<padee> but i cant start gnome
<DeTlEfF> ahh thanks i will do this mom
<stittel> padee: Didny you just say you couldn't?
<jpjacobs> shawn34, there is one included by default (diskusage or something like it)
<shawn34> tell me what i can delete?
<padee> stittel: did i write, that i cannot login in console? hm... it was probably one beer to much yesterday...
<padee> stittel: the console works...
<jpjacobs> shawn34, oh, you mean like system stuff?
<shawn34> jpjacobs, or home folder stuff, anything
<Dquestions> stitt
<stittel> padee: Which error message do you get from GDM?
<Dquestions> stittel,  hmm so what should I do?
<javaJake> Hello everyone
<ubuntuEdgy> hi java
<jpjacobs> shawn34, ok, it can list it, rank it by size, but it can't decide what to throw out...
<bonglord> hi java
<stittel> padee: Also look in GDM's logfile.
<stittel> Dequestions: Give me a sec, please.
<javaJake> I'm running v2.2 OOo Impress. I run the presentation across two monitors, and use the Navigator window. However, the Navigator window is always under the presentation, so I can never use it. I can see it flicker for a second whenever I start the presentation.
<padee> stittel: one sec... i am restarting...
<stittel> Dquestion: You are right, /boot/grub is not part of the grub package, just checked that.
<Dquestions> hmm
<idefixx> stittel: I just checked it the grub package does not recreate the /boot/grub dir instead the stage 1.5 files and so on are in /usr/lib/grub
<TheRevelator> bye
<saigon> whats the hotkey for switching between workspaces in gnome?
<tondar> anyone here worked with avant-window manager?
<jpjacobs> saigon, ctrl-alt arrow
<idefixx> Dquestions: im not sure about this.. but running update-grub may solve your problem.
<ubuntuEdgy> set it to always on top ?
<saigon> thanks:)
<Spee_Der> xorg.conf question. what is the call for the wacom for ? is that really needed in xorg.conf ?
<padee> stittel: now, stepbystep what happens: starting ubuntu2.6.15.28-286 and i have an automatic login after 10secs which is repeating itself... if i try to login as another user, the login window appears again. now i will check the log files...
<idefixx> Dquestions: so you'll have to chroot to your mounted partition and after that run update grub.. this command should create a menu.lst in /boot for you
<detto> when I try to start X, I get the fatal server error: no screens found. What can I do?
<jpjacobs> padee, i'd try to get rid of all .gnome and the like in your users homedir, and then try again
<stittel> detto: Did it ever work?
<Dquestions> idefixx,  hmm "update grub" into the command line?
<Dquestions> that is not a recognized command
<stittel> detto: Or did you change something, for example: graphics drivers.
<neptoon> Dquestions: update-grub
<padee> stittel: there's a nice message: "the greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one
<Dquestions> k
<Spee_Der> using a wireless mouse and wireless keyboard.  in xorg.conf question. what is the call for the wacom for ? is that really needed in xorg.conf ?
<idefixx> Dquestions: yes, did you do the chroot command before?
<detto> detto- yes, I accidently deleted some packages, and just reinstalled xserver-xorg-i810, and ran dexconf to get rid of other error stittel
<Dquestions> i did
<idefixx> Dquestions: also its 'sudo update-grub' if you are not root
<stittel> padee: I won't be really able to help you with a GDM specific problem, because I don't use GDM and Gnome.
<Dquestions> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Dquestions> chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<stone_> stittel: i made script with command 'echo "hello" ' and i want it to run with the rest of startup programs(one of them is gnome-terminal)how to do it??
<javaJake> In OpenOffice, the presentation's navigator window goes behind the presentation when I start it. How do I fix this?
<stittel> stone_: You are talking about system startup or GNOME startup?
<DeTlEfF> jpjacobs, thank you it works and it was very simple
<stone_> stittel:  gnome
<stittel> detto: Post your xorg.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please and give us the resolting link.
<ibbuntu> Hi, I had feisty installed on a 250GB hard drive and have quite a lot of stuff in /home. I then broke my installation and had to do a clean install. So I decided to install feisty on to my 60GB hard drive (which used to be my windows drive), is there an easy way to get my new installation to use my old /home? and if so can I then delete all the other stuff on that drive?
<stone_> stittel: but i do not what is the difference:)
<stittel> stone_: Sorry, don't know, I am not using gnome.
<idefixx> Dquestions: right.. what does update-grub say if you run it?
<stone_> stittel:ok thanks
<padee> jpjacobs: is it possible to reinstall gnome? or x?
<Dquestions> it says there is no menu.lst file.. so i say. okay create it
<padee> stittel: thanks anyway
<Dquestions> then it does some stuff.. but it still does not seem like grub is isntalled
<Dquestions> i had to manually creat /boot/grub dir too.. and there is only one file there now
<idefixx> Dquestions: look in /boot. is there a file called menu.lst?
<uniconformist> Dquestions: grub isn't installed.  you should try again.  what distro u using?
<Dquestions> yes
<Dquestions> ubuntu
<Dquestions> feisty
<Dquestions> the only file there is menu.lst
<mazelado_> Can anyone help me to get my ATI drivers working properly? I've tried everything I can think of and they still won't cooperate.
<uniconformist> i don't give help to ubuntu users.  if it's so easy, then why do people ask questions.
<uniconformist> mazelado_: what distro?
<mazelado_> Ubuntu Feisty
<idefixx> Dquestions: i think thats ok your stage 1.5+ files are in /usr/lib/grub so i hope its anyway gonna work. just edit your menu.lst and check if everything is allright.
<Res> hi can some one tell me how to install google earth on UBUNTU 7.04...
<Res> some one here?
<Res> !trigger
<stittel> Res: The easiest thing is: Just download it from Google.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spee_Der> Ji Res.
<padee> people, i still cant login properly over the graphical interface... any idea? reinstall what?
<Spee_Der> Hello Res...
<jrib> !ati > mazelado_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<uniconformist> padee: use windows.  it'll help.
<Spee_Der> Did you download the googleearth file for Linux yet ?
<jrib> padee: what happens when you try?
<Res> Spee_Der> sorry dont know how to "wisper"
<jrib> uniconformist: please be helpful or don't say anything
<Res> kind of new with IRc
<Dquestions> idefixx,  hmm but when i type in "grub" i get the grub prompt.. and if i try to do anything there such as setup it doesnt work
<Spee_Der> I'm not whispering.... Did you download the googleearth file for Linux yet ?
<uniconformist> jrib: they should already know how to use Linux.
<detto> stittel- im on another computer, the other computer doesn't have internet access. I can copy the video section of xorg.conf if that's what you need
<Res> ahh ok  :d yeah i did   with the ending .bin
<jrib> uniconformist: #ubuntu is an Ubuntu Support Channel.  The purpose of the channel is to *help* people
<Dquestions> Like my stage1 file is not found
<hacked_kernel> I have a program when I run it, it say  "./GuitarTuner: error while loading shared libraries: libqt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<stittel> detto: xorg.conf doesn't have a section called "video".
<uniconformist> jrib: most of them are experimenting and wasting our time.
<Res> but now it is on my desktop an there is anway an error ('am an old Winddows user...)
<Spee_Der> Res, Ok. Open a terminal window. When you have the terminal window ope, you need to change to the directory containing that .bin file.
<jrib> uniconformist: you don't have to answer people who you feel will waste your time
<uniconformist> jrib: that's what google's for.
<idefixx> Dquestions: use grub-install instead, ie. if you want to install to the mbr type grub-install /dev/sda (or /dev/hda) whatever your hd is.
<stittel> Res: You have installed it already then, it's just not running?
<saigon> does someone know where to adjust brightness, color, gamma etc?
<detto> stittel: sprru. I mean the Device section that is labeled "generic video card" and "generic monitor," or do you want to see the "screen" section?
<Spee_Der> Res, work with me, I'm a bit slow, but we can make it work. It works fine here.
<Res> a*ight
<stittel> Detto: Just copy the whole file, please. Your error message was "Screen not found", right?
<Spee_Der> Res, So, open a terminal window first.
<padee> uniconformist: windows? what the &(/"&)*(???
<Res> so well i downloaded it w/ Firefox.. that i klickt on "open"
<idefixx> jrib: is there an easy way to recreate /boot/grub in ubuntu or do you have to do that manually?
<Res> ok
<uniconformist> padee: sorry.  i thought i was in #linux.
<Res> is open
<detto> stittel- I'm on another computer. I can type out the entire file if you need it all, but it would take a long time
<padee> jrib: what do you mean? nothing happens... i cannot login, the login window just returns... all the time... sort of a loop
<padee> uniconformist: no prob...
<jrib> padee: does it happen with a new user?
<ircleuser> I have a D-Link DWL-G122 H/W Ver: B1. It detects my wireless network but is unable to connect. What can I do?
<Spee_Der> Res. Ok. Now you need to change to the directory the .bin file is in: IE: cd /homeuser/downloads
<hacked_kernel> I need help please. I have a program when I run it, it say  "./GuitarTuner: error while loading shared libraries: libqt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<jrib> idefixx: I'm not sure, have you seen the wiki entry on grub?
<idefixx> jrib: will check it out. thx.
<padee> uniconformist: an unhappy ubuntu user... at the moment... why?
<jrib> !grub > idefixx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Res> sorry for the dumm  q's but i am totaly new..
<padee> jrib: it happens with every user
<Spee_Der> Res, do you know which directory the .bin file is in ?
<Res> well it is on my desktop...
<Spee_Der> Res. No problem, I have patience and time..... I'm just a bit slow sometimes.... Work with me on this.
<saigon> Is there graphical interface to adjust brightness, color, gamma etc?
<stittel> detto: Just copy it over via USB stick or something.
<Res> i am already thankful for the answere
<Res> :D
<jrib> padee: have you seen if it happens if you try to use a window manager other than gnome?
<stittel> Res: Open a console please. Then type "cd Desktop".
<Spee_Der> Res, one quick note. If you start you typing with Spee and then press the TAB key, it will complete my nick and then you are whispering.
<padee> jrib: i think, i just should reinstall gnome, gtk, x-server... whatever is related to the graphical stuff.. how do i do that?
<Dquestions> idefixx, now i get "Errro 17 : Cannnot mount selected partition"
<Spee_Der> stittel, take over please, I need to drive my son someplace, will return in a bit.
<padee> jrib: no
<stittel> Res: type "ls" and the Google earth file should be listed.
<padee> do i have other window managers?
<American-Tech_> Anybody know of a good mail notify program? I used pop-peeper with XP
<Spee_Der> Res, stick with stittel for now, just be patient......
<goldbond> how does one change the gdm theme and the ubuntu splash?
<Res> ok i think i know ...
<stittel> Res: It is named ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin right?
<mrmonday> what wireless chipsets work flawlessly with all linux distros and windows, preferably USB, and it needs to support WPA and WPA2
<goldbond> i can't find the answer on google for the life of me
<Res> so i need to typ /home/andi030/desktop?!
<jrib> padee: try fluxbox for example.  You should be able to log into a terminal if you hit ctrl-alt-f1 (you can come back to X with ctrl-alt-f7)
<jrib> padee: and from there you can install fluxbox
<stittel> Res: For example, but I think "Desktop" should be with a capital D.
<mrmonday> The intel ones look good, but I cand find any USB models
<Res> upsa.. yeah
<cheezy> Can someone help me with something related to file permissions?
<padee> jrib: i assume i have to install that first, right?
<arrow> mrmonday: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatibility.html
<stittel> Res: After that typing "ls" will list the GoogleEarthLinux.bin file, right?
<idefixx> Dquestions: that means that grub is pointing to the wrong partition. did you consider that grub start with hd0,0 that means hda2 is hd0,1 - when you edited your menu.lst? you can also change these options in grub directly by pressing the 'e' key
<ircleuser> I have a D-Link DWL-G122 H/W Ver: B1. It detects my wireless network but is unable to connect. What can I do?
<neuling> hello!
<jrib> padee: right, sudo apt-get install fluxbox .  While you are at the terminal, you can check ~/.xsession-errors for anything interesting as well
<Res> hold on ....
<neuling> i've got problems with my network ... can sombody help?
<Res> do i need to typ ls /home/....
<Res> or just ls?
<yagami> Hi, i can no longer use GDM/KDM. the xserver gives an error saying `no usable config`.
<yagami> i've tried both nvidia/nv
<jd823592> Hi all, how can I execute *.run file?
<stittel> Res: Just "ls" should do.
<jrib> jd823592: what is the .run file for?
<Res> ohh i can see now the GEL.bin
<Res> *just shotcutted*
<stittel> Res: Please type now: "chmod 755 GoogleEarthLinux.bin".
<yagami> JDStone: try ./nameoffile.run
<idefixx> jd823592: usually they are shell scripts with binary code in it. just do /bin/bash ./myrunfile.run
<Dquestions>  hmm i changed it
<Dquestions> to something else
<Dquestions> how do I edit this from grub?
<rezker> hi all
<Neil-> is it worth swapping to pidgin? any groundbreaking new stuff?
<Res> mhh
<stittel> Res: It has been accepted without error, I suppose?
<boubbin> !lamp
<stittel> Res: Are you running GNOME or KDE?
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<svu> anyone set squid as transparent proxy in ubuntu?
<idefixx> Dquestions: you'll have to reinstall grub, the changes you make in grub wont get saved.
<idefixx> Dquestions: that means run install-grub like before
<Dquestions> just press e?
<Dquestions> and then root(hd0,0)
<Dquestions> setup (hd0)?
<padee> jrib: hm.. but right now i am not working on x, am i? i started ubuntu in recovery mode
<Res> gnome...
<Res> *i think :)*
<jd823592> jrib: it should be for install ... but i am not sure ... i downloaded gz archive of UT2004Demo and now i want it installed
<Res> yeah nothing happend ...
<Dquestions> k
<Res> well no error note...
<padee> jrib: fluxbox: error: couldnt connect to xserver
<yagami> someone, please help :( i am getting nothing out of xorg anymore. keep getting the failed to load module error
<rezker> does anyone know what i have to do to have firestarter in tray? I installed it &edited suoders & aadded to autostart. I see it in current session but i dont see icon in tray;/ I have feisty fawn
<eichi> ubuntu installation cant format ext3 to hda3
<eichi> aaaaaaaaahhhhh
<jrib> jd823592: make the file executable "chmod +x foo.run" and then run it with "./foo.run" after navigating to the directory where foo.run is located
<stittel> Res: Please type now: gksu ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<jrib> padee: don't do it from recovery mode
<Nubbie> jd823592: try Open Arena or Nexuiz or something similar.
<fetale> hell
<mrmonday> arrow, theres only one usb adapter
<fetale> o
<jd823592> thanx ... i am gonna try the UT first
<stittel> Res: Please do not start Google Earth when the Installers asks you about this.
<fetale> I seem to be having an issue with X's font paths
<stittel> Res: Just let it install, but don't start it yet.
<fetale> is any kind soul particularly handy with that
<fetale> ?
<jaims> hello
<Res> it asks me now for the licence...
<stittel> Res: Yes, accept it.
<Nubbie> fetale: /usr/share/fonts ??
<Nubbie> fetale: or ~/.fonts ?
<Res> ok other questen  it want to install it in /opt/google-earth/
<Res> is that ok or bad...
<fetale> nubbue:freefontpath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing
<stittel> Res: That's ok.
<Res> ok
<jaims> es.archive.ubuntu.com
<LC> where i can get Pidgin for ubuntu ?
<jd823592> jrib: seems to be OK thx a lot ;)
<jaims> is it down?
<fetale> *nubbie
<stittel> jd823592: http://www.getdeb.net
<Res> and the binary path goes /usr/local/bin
<stittel> Res: Yep.
<jd823592> stittel: what is it good for plz?
<Res> ok it works
<LinuxHelp> Where can I find the documentation for a specific module, such as parameters for use with modprobe?
<Nubbie> fetale: i dunno what that means, but if i were to make a guess, i'd say that there's two references to font directories and there shouldn't be. did you edit something by hand?
<Res> ok now i can klick "start"
<Dquestions> what if its set to root (hd0,1)
<Res> but i shound'z
<Res> souldn'z
<Dquestions> also.. i forgot what i did last time to get "isntall-grub /dev/sda3 to be recognized
<Pelo> Linux_Junkie,  possibly "man modulename"
<Res> you said?!
<fetale> Nubbie: I didn't
<Dquestions> now its not accepting it
<Guest11549> hey! anyone knows how to listening pandora outside the US?
<LinuxHelp> No manual entry for saa7134
<Nvening> hi, im trying to add a resolution to xorg.conf and ive managed to do that but after i save it it is still not coming up as an option in change screen resolution
<fetale> nubbie: I did install localepurge, though
<jaims> Guest: nope
<stittel> Res: Is the installation finsihed now?
<jaims> not yet, at least
<Nubbie> Guest11549: you go to their website...
<American-Tech_> Anybody know of a good mail notify program? I used pop-peeper with XP
<Res> looks like.
<padee> jrib: fluxbox: error: couldnt connect to xserver
<spx2> where can i get /usr/include/asm/elf.h from ? i dont seem to have it to compile something
<Res> yeah installation complet
<EndofFile> Hello everybody
<kaptnemo> Ello all
<Pelo> American-Tech_,  gnubiff
<stittel> Res: Good, then leave the installer.
<jaims> American-Tech: kbiff if u use kubuntu
<Res> i did
<jrib> padee: to get into fluxbox, go to gdm and click on "options", then choose "fluxbox" for your session
<EndofFile> Does anyboby has a ASUS M2N-MX?
<Res> close the terminal ?
<stittel> Red: Now type into that console window: googleearth
<stittel> Not yet.
<y4gami> guys, can someone please help with this 'failed to load kernel module' (nvidia-glx-legacy) prob? i cannot load GDM no more. have enabled nvidia-glx-config enable and changed "nv" to "nvidia" in the devices section
<y4gami> I don't know what else is left to do.
<spx2> where can i get /usr/include/asm/elf.h from ? i dont seem to have it to compile something
<Nubbie> !anyone | EndofFle
<ubotu> EndofFle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<idefixx> Dquestions: you'll have to put my nick in front of what you write or'll miss it if im not in this chan.. which im usually not.
<Res> did but nothing happend
<EndofFile> having issues with ASUS M2N-MX
<American-Tech_> thanks!
<EndofFile> Systems hangs
<Nvening> anyone help??
<kaptnemo> if anyone had the time I'm looking for a little bit of halp with xubuntu, and accessing 2 hard drives and getting some plugins instaeed for firefox...
<stittel> Res: Did you receive some output in the console window?
<Dquestions> welll still same problem
<fetale> nubbie: I'll check out xorg.conf.  Maybe there is some redundancy there, I'll let you know if it works
<padee> jrib: it doesnt work
<spx2> where can i get /usr/include/asm/elf.h from ? i dont seem to have it to compile something
<EndofFile> when starting X
<Nubbie> EndofFile: nobody hear can read minds, what is the problem?
<jrib> padee: what happens
<Nubbie> fetale: i think thats what it is.
<stittel> Res: After typing "googlearth" I mean?
<Myrtti> spx2: I'd say libelf-dev might be good
<Dquestions> now i cant recall waht i did to get "install-grub  to work
<idefixx> Dquestions: when you start your computer do you boot with as your first bootmanager?
<Dquestions> i use rEFIT
<Jowi> hello. can someone please verify an error I get: "man --html=firefox man" . groff can't find DESC file
<Dquestions> i'm using a macbook pro
<dettoaltrimenti_> where is the log file where you can see errors when x11 starts?
<y4gami> gosh, am i invisible here. not to be impolite- but am wondering if my msgs get through on the main.
<Res> open  :d
<jrib> dettoaltrimenti_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Res> awesome !!!
<spx2> Myrtti: thanks
<Nubbie> Jowi: man firefox <--
<idefixx> Dquestions: ok in that case sda3 is correct just wanted to double check.
<Neil-> Does Pidgin source run on ok Ubuntu?
<stittel> Res: Ok, now you can check if the application shows up somewhere in your program menu.
<stittel> Res: Hopefully it does.
<rever75> Man somedays I drive myself to drink
<stittel> Res: Oh, and is google earth running at reasonable speed? Or is it very very slow?
<Jowi> Nubbie, that's not what I'm after. the --html option will make html pages and display them in the browser "firefox"
<idefixx> Dquestions: so i guess you ubuntu partition is sda3 right?
<kaptnemo> lol rever
<Dquestions> idefixx,  so is it root (hd0,0)
<Dquestions> yes
<Myrtti> Dquestions: no
<Nubbie> jowi: oh sorry.
<Jowi> Nubbie, can you try that command in a terminal for me?
<rever75> I decided to reinstall my Linux machine. Since I have been upgrading since the first Ubuntu release.
<jaims> y4gami: if no one answers i guess it's because they do not know an answer, not impolitness
<Dquestions> Myrtti, thenw hat?
<stittel> Neil: Yes. But please don't just uninstall the Gaim package.
<Jowi> Nubbie, simply run "man --html=firefox man"
<Res> working well but sometimes a black screen for less that a sec..
<padee> jrib: it goes back to the login window and starts with repeating the automatic login
<rever75> So I download Feisty and install it. Everything goes great. BTW Great work Team!!!
<RoyK> hi. when starting the ubuntu 6 installer on this laptop, it only gives me 640x480 resolution and no other resolutions seem available. now, this is not enough for even installing, since I can't see the 'next/prev' buttons, and I can't scroll down to them.......
<DocTrax> does avm fritz card dsl run with ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Dquestions: hd(0,2)
<Neil-> stittel: OK... why not?
<Myrtti> prolly
<kaptnemo> if anyone had the time I'm looking for a little bit of halp with xubuntu, and accessing 2 hard drives and getting some plugins installed for firefox...
<Myrtti> not sure though
<Nubbie> Jowi: doesn't work for me.
<stittel> Neil-: Are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<idefixx> Dquestions: in that case your the entry in your menu.lst has to be set to root (hd0,2)
<Jowi> Nubbie, groff error? are you using edgy or feisty?
<jrib> padee: what do you mean by "repeating"?  Does it just bring you back there as though you just booted or does something else happen?
<Neil-> stittel: ubuntu
<rever75> Well my ir remote for my TV Card was not working. I try everything. Nothing. 2days later I get it working. Some how the USB humb I was using got unplugged.
<Dquestions> i tried that
<Dquestions> =(
<brussel> under restricted drivers there's a NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver that is disabled. If I enabled it and my screen became unreadable how would I restore my computer?
<Dquestions> hmm i'll try again
<stittel> Res: Alright, as long at it is not terribly slow, that's ok.
<rever75> Duhhhh <bangs forehead>
<Nubbie> Jowi: yeah, i'm using feisty.
<Res> but i think thats because of beryl
<puccio> hi, removing all about firefox packages, removing $HOME/.mozilla, /etc/mozilla*, and then reinstalling firefox, firefox does not start. I'm on Ubuntu 7.04
<Res> think so 2
<Jowi> Nubbie, thanks for the confirmation. will bug report this. :)
<padee> jrib: yes, its just the same as after booting.. no changes
<stittel> Res: YOu can now check if you find Google Earth someplace in your programs menu, so you don't need to run it every time from console.
<idefixx> Dquestions: but you get into grub, dont you?
<y4gami> jaims: alright then. does anyone know which command i use to configure a custom kernel oncei  am inside /usr/src/linux ?
<Dquestions> idefixx, what did you mean i had to reisntall?
<jrib> padee: ok, did you see anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors
<amun> make menuconfig
<y4gami> thanks, amun
<Dquestions> idefixx,  i get into grub with taht error and my keyboard freezes
<Res> but can't find it in any application may i can add it over  "settings"
<stittel> Neil-: The metapackage "ubuntu-desktop" depends on Gaim and will get removed if you deinstall Gaim. In short: This will mess up dependencys on your system.
<jaims> :)
<idefixx> Dquestions: you have to 'reinstall' grub with 'install-grub /dev/sda3'
<Neil-> stittel: OK, ill just run pidgin alongside it then :) thanks
<idefixx> Dquestions: dont forget to chroot first.
<stittel> Neil-: Do you need a deb package? Or how do you plan to install Pidgin?
<jaims> y4gami: i have never done that
<Res> mhh not possible ...
<jaims> it's non trivial question
<stittel> Res: Do you have a "Internet" submenu in your programs menu?
<kaptnemo> CAn someone please help me I'm trying to move fils off of my external hard drive onto one of my linux drives but I seem to be unable to edit the drives says I don't have write permission
<Res> jep
<stittel> y4gami: type "make menuconfig"
<idefixx> Dquestions: and add the option 'timeout 10' to your menu.lst
<stittel> Res: Is Google Earth there? If not, maybe log out and back in to see if it is.
<Res> can't i just add it over "system" "settings" "main Menu"?
<Dquestions> idefixx,  install-grub: command not found
<kaptnemo> CAn someone please help me I'm trying to move fils off of my external hard drive onto one of my linux drives but I seem to be unable to edit the drives says I don't have write permission
<stittel> Res: Yes, you can do that later, if it is really not there.
<padee> jrib: one sec... i am trying other sessions
<Res> ok that i goona reboot the system
<idefixx> Dquestions: oops its 'grub-install'
<stittel> Res: I am not using GNOME but KDE which essentially uses the same menu system. And I got the entry automatically.
<Res> cya i an sec
<kazol> I cannot get my sound crd to work
<fetale> nubbie: no such luck
<Res> ahh
<Res> ok..
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,  they need tobe mounted properly i am guessing.  what filesystem is the external drives?
<padee> jrib: nothing works... not even the failsafe_terminal
<y4gami> stittel: yeah, i did that and i get a bunch of errors- funnily enough, make config works though. i have build-essential btw.
<debian-gentoo> lately i have been having problems with printer system using direct jet printer system
<debian-gentoo> any ideas
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<Dquestions> idefixx,  it spits back (fd0) /dev/fd0
<Eli0t> hello
<Dquestions> and (hd0) /dev/sda
<padee> jrib: it keeps going back to the original login window...
<stittel> y4gami: Do you want to compile it from source, because of securtiy concerns?
<debian-gentoo> what protocall is the best to use ipp?
<BlackBsd> hi, besides kubuntu having kde, is there any other difference in the install media?
<kaptnemo> CAn someone please help me I'm trying to move fils off of my external hard drive onto one of my linux drives but I seem to be unable to edit the drives says I don't have write permission
<stittel> y4gami: If you are compiling packages from source, you should make a proper debian package using the Debian packaging utils, not just ./confige, make and make install it.
<jrib> padee: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal
<Dquestions> idefixx, also.. do i go into menu and change the root stuff? with nano??? and add the line "timeout 10"
<y4gami> stittel: wait- i figured out why- i've accidentally made a link to linux-headers- not source.
<fetale> nubbie: I just noticed another error further up the line, though... I'll see if that's it
<stittel> y4gami: Why do you want to compile from source?
<kazol> I have a problem with my soundcard. I have enabled it in the config, do I need to reboot?
<dr_willis> kaptnemo, what filesystem is the external drives?
<y4gami> stittel: no- its not security- i can't get xorg to work anymore.
<Dquestions> idefixx, the above was my device.map output
<idefixx> Dquestions: yes just edit the file menu.lst you did that allready right?
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<kaptnemo> fat
<y4gami> i think i broke something by removing a kernel package- which was giving me errors whenever i ran apt-get
<stittel> y4gami: You want to install Pidgin, right?
<jaims> bye all
<idefixx> Dquestions: the output was ok
<Res> hi .. back  it is not there..
<stittel> y4gami: Am I confusing people?!
<Eli0t> any1 know good console tool to setup xsystem? when i install nvidia driver screen prints no support ;/ i need to change resolution and refresh rate
<Dquestions> idefixx,  set it to hda0,2) and add that one line "timeout 10"
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,   check the fstab file - you proberlyneed to just give the right options for it to get mounted where a USER can access them.
<stittel> Res: Well, if it is really not in one of the submenus, just add a menu entry by hand.
<y4gami> stittel: no, i want plain ol' gdm back- i am using geforce MX 440 card. so i use nvidia-glx-legacy
<kaptnemo> the problem is I don't seem to have permissions to write to my 2 other hard drives
<idefixx> Dquestions: timout without quotes
<y4gami> stittel: lol
<y4gami> yes, i thinnk you were referring to someone else
<stittel> y4gami: Have we spoken before?! Sorry, I think I am confusing something. :)
<Res> Stittel: is it soo dificult?!
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,  the automounting system maybe letting root have full access and thats it.
<Res> stittel: is it soo dificult?!
<stittel> Res: No, but I can't tell you how to do it, because I don't use GNOME.
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<Res> haha a challenge :d
<Dquestions> idefixx, so also change root to be (dh0,2) ?
<kaptnemo> Dr Willis, yeah thats whats happening, how do I fix that?
<Dquestions> i did the last time
<stittel> Res: Maybe just rightclick on the menu and look for an option to change it.
<dr_willis> I was thinking there was a new tool in feisty to help set up ntfs/fat drives.. but i cant rember its name.
<y4gami> and here i am wondering what the hell pigdin had to do with anyth
<Dquestions> it didnt work
<Dquestions> =/
<Dquestions> i'll try though
<Res> thank a lot for your awesome help!!!!
<kaptnemo> hrmm
<Eli0t> any1 know good console tool to setup xsystem? when i install nvidia driver screen prints no support ;/ i need to change resolution and refresh rate
<tatters> !ntfs-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dquestions> idefixx,   ther is already a timeout 3 so i changed it to 10 and changed the hd0,0 to be hd0,2
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,  the 'old skool way' edit the fstab file - put in the umask=000 option   there maybe a easier tool to automate it now.
<idefixx> Dquestions: ok.. just try it.
<stittel> Res: If you want an icon for your menu entry, take the one located at: /opt/google-earth/googleearth-icon.png
<Taras> ok it defragmented
<y4gami> Eli0t: yeah, there's a command to figure out supported monitor resolutions.
<stittel> Res: You're welcome. Have fun!
<Taras> wish me luck on the installation
<Spee_Der> Res, when I installed google earth, it showed up in Applications > Internet > GoogleEarth
<jpjacobs> Eli0t, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Res> stittel: and the program ..
<Eli0t> thanks
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2 ?
<padee> jrib: ok, got a terminal now
<cornell> I've installed feisty and package vncserver.  Then I executed vncserver.  From another machine (Dapper), I did vncviewer nameOfFeistyMachine:1, it asked for password, I gave it, window opened.  But there's nothing in the window, no icons on desktop, no menus, nada.  What am I missing?
<stittel> Res: Usually just specifying "googleearth" should be enough, otherwise it's /usr/local/bin/googleearth
<Res> stittel: thanks
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<babypc> #ubuntu-cn
<spx2> asm/processor.h: No such file or
<spx2> directory
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,  the tools to alter the NTFS mount options may work for vfat as well 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config '  and try it - if you want to. I dont even have a ntfs/vfat partition on this box to test it.
<stittel> Whom did I try to help with Pidgin a few minutes ago?
<stittel> I've lost him. :)
<spx2> /usr/include/asm-i386/elf.h:10:27: error: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory  , What am i to install to get this header ?
<kaptnemo> thanks, I'll give it a try...
<jd823592> ANYBODY HAS EXPERIENCES WITH UT2004DEMO RUNNING ON LINUX?
<erUSUL> !caps > jd823592
<Nubbie> stittel: i dunno, but are there any new features with pidgin?
<y4gami> oi, turn off your capslook
<SlimeyPete> jd823592: please don't use caps - they are hard to read and are considered rude
<y4gami> lock*
<Dquestions> idefixx,  great i can get into linux now but not into windows
<stittel> Nubbie: Compared to which Gaim version?
<m4st3r> how can i join python channel?
<Nubbie> stittel: beta 6
<Dquestions> and my keyboard is frozen
<jrib> padee: cat ~/.xsession-errors | nc jrib.dyndns.org 12345
<Dquestions> idefixx,  I used to get this menu with many options where I could choose
<heskethj> Hey guys. I was just wondering if you can get asterisknow (www.asterisknow.org) configuration panel for ubuntu without install their distribution.
<padee> jrib: i cannot work in the terminal... it throws me  back to the graphical login
<Manson_> 
<idefixx> Dquestions: why doesnt work or is the entry missing in the grub list?
<stittel> Nubbie: Mainly the look changed a bit (new icons and such), also protocol icons are not shown for meta contacts anymore...
<Nvening> If i modify a resolution to xorg.conf should the new, modified resolution  be displayed in Screen Resolution??
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<jrib> padee: did you type anything?
<stittel> Nubbie: ...hmm, a few bugs less, network manage support....
<Dquestions> idefixx,  there are no ENTRIES.. only says "press ESC" to enter menu or w/e
<stittel> Nubbie: But nothing that spectacular.
<Nubbie> stittel: sounds cool. maybe i will throw a package together for all the people.
<jpjacobs> padee, try ctlr-alt-f1
<Dquestions> but my keyboard is frozen
<Res> stittel: mhh so far so well but i would show up...
<Dquestions> common problem though
<mon^rch> can I use a fat32 partition as /home?
<Neil-> pidgin says i need to install a supported ssl library for msn.. how do i do this, gaim worked fine?
<Dquestions> idefixx,  on the macbook .. keybaord freezes from ti eto tie
<stittel> Nubbie: There are already packages for Pidgin at http://www.getdeb.net
<jd823592> to everybody: sorry for the capslock
<padee> jrib: while typing it goes back to ghe graphical login...
<jrib> mon^rch: I doubt that will work well since it doesn't store permissions
<Res> stittel: upsa sorry it did... :d
<Nubbie> Neil-: libtls
<Eli0t> y4gami: oh god, that  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is awesome :) thanks a lot
<Nvening> anyone??
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<idefixx> Dquestions: yeah well that probably because you've just got a basic menu.lst
<jrib> padee: I see... Have you changed any gdm settings at all?
<mon^rch> jrib: ty
<Nubbie> stittel: thanks.
<stittel> Res: Something Google Earth needs a few seconds to load.
<padee> jrib: no.
<Dquestions> idefixx,  anwy way to get it to display automatically
<jd823592> does anyone have experience with ut2004demo running on linux
<jd823592> ?
<Res> stittel: thanks a lot .... huge help :d
<Neil-> Nubbie: Thanks
<stittel> Nubbie: Just make sure that you do not uninstall Gaim when usuing Ubuntu. It will break dependencys.
<padee> jrib: how can i fix the login??
<y4gami> y4gami: actually, i am having problems getting it to work for me :(
<stittel> Res: You're welcome. Have fun with Ubuntu.
<Nubbie> stittel: i know, thanks
<dr_willis> jd823592,  ages ago./ Youm ay want to ask a actual question and see who answers.
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<jrib> padee: what did you mean by "I have three different logins, one is automatic" before?
<Nvening> If i modify a resolution to xorg.conf should the new, modified resolution  be displayed as an option in Screen Resolution??
<Dquestions> idefixx, what do i need to add to make it display the options of safemode, memtest, and windows?
<stittel> Res: BTW: This is not the normal way of package installation. It's just because there is no .deb Package for Google Earth and because Google Earth is proprietary software.
<ubuntuEdgy> Nvening: is it not showing up ?
<jrib> stittel: medibuntu has google earth packaged btw
<redmonkey> hello all ubuntu friends
<ubuntuEdgy> i also had the same problem
<idefixx> Dquestions: i'll post you a default menu.lst to pastebin so you can just look for yourselfe what you need.
<y4gami> anyone know how i can resolve what seems to be a circular package-conflict?
<jd823592> ok dr_willis: i have installed it but cant run it ... i dont know what file to search for to start
<spap> any help on runing octave-workshop msG: error loading libtermcap.so.2
<stittel> jrib: Medibuntu?
<spx2> /usr/include/asm-i386/elf.h:10:27: error: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory  , What am i to install to get this header ?
<y4gami> i am trying to install linux-`uname -r`
<padee> jrib: jep, i have one automatic login/account and two other accounts... but none of them is working
<Dquestions> k
<jrib> !medibuntu > stittel (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nvening> no, i changed an unwanted resolution into one that i want to use for my TV but its not showing up
<jpjacobs> spap, looks to me you're missing some deps, how did you get that package?
<ubuntuEdgy> helo red
<Dquestions> idefixx,  thx
<spx2> /usr/include/asm-i386/elf.h:10:27: error: asm/processor.h: No such file or directory  , What am i to install to get this header ?
<xtknight> !repeat | spx2
<ubotu> spx2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stittel> jrib: Are there packages sign by a trustful authoritz?
<dr_willis> jd823592,  'cant run it' - meaning? you cant find the icon? or the command crashes? or what exactly?
<stittel> jrib: s/sign/signed/
<spap> jpjacobs : through scibuntu
<xtknight> spx2, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ubuntuEdgy> If you don't know by now.
<Res> stittel: mhh i tought so .. normally i use "add/remove" (maybe wronge translation .. have the german version runnning ..)
<stittel> Res: Where in Germany do you live?
<jpjacobs> spap, never heard of it... is it in the repo's? or is it you compiled/installed yourself?
<spx2> xtknight: already installed
<xtknight> spx2, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrib> padee: how do you make a login automatic?
<Res> stittel: berlin ...
<brussel> shawn34
<xtknight> jrib,  gdmsetup?
<spx2> xtknight: installing
<jrib> stittel: depends on whether you trust medibuntu maintainers I suppose
<Res> stittel: are you form germany ?
<LinuxHelp> Where can I find the documentation for a specific kernel module, such as parameters for use with modprobe? I've tried "man saa7134" but theres no entry. I'm looking for something like saa7134.txt. How can I install the relevent kernel docs? Or if they were installed where would I find them?
<idefixx> Dquestions: msg
<Nvening> any ideas ubuntuedgy??
<stittel> Res: Yes, Dortmund.
<jd823592> dr_willis: when the installation finished it asked mi if i want to run it ... OK... crash (some kind of lib missing or what...) but i now i cant find any file to start it again to find out what lib it was
<Res> stittel: hehe
<padee> jrib: gnome: administration->login window
<spx2> xtknight: same problem
<kaptnemo> can someone please tell me how to go about changing read/write permission on two of my hard drives????they're both locked down to the root
<spap> jpjacobs : it is a collection of scientific and educational packages for ubuntu
<xtknight> spx2, what are you attempting to compile?
<spx2> xtknight: can we go on private ?
<stittel> jrib: Hmmm, I am very sceptical about third party package in general. But I'll have a look at them.
<dr_willis> jd823592,   could rerun the installer and look at what its doing. is about all i can say. I always installed the game locally in my users home dir.
<Res> stittel: than i have an other question.... think that you're useing german version
<xtknight> spx2, i suppose, but everybody can learn if we just talk here.  if you have something to paste use pastebin.  or if it's really private sure go ahead
<dr_willis> jd823592,  and that game is a bit old, there maybe some patches/tweaks needed to get it running right these days
<stittel> Res: No, I am not running a localized version. But feel free to ask anyway.
<spap> jjacobs  i have downloaded it from ubuntu web sites
<jpjacobs> spap,  nice... if you've installed it via apt, i'd file a bug at the repo's maintainer
<Res> ii am
<dooglus> can the totem that comes with feisty play DVDs?  or do I need totem-xine for that?
<spx2> xtknight: thanks for the help until now
<dooglus> !dvd
<spx2> xtknight: what can i do to get those headers ?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jrib> dooglus: it can if you install dvdcss
<jpjacobs> spap, isn't it possible to install it through aptitude? that way dependancies are taken care of
<jd823592> but installing it again would mean I will mess the pc up with tons of UT2004 directories
<dooglus> jrib: I have done, but it still complains
<xtknight> spx2, im really not sure...but again what are you compiling?
<matt__> what are benifits of amarok over exail, and vise versa?
<spx2> xtknight: a kernel debugger
<Res> stittel: well what is the "reiter" thing on Irc...  i used Mirc long time a go and only knew Querry or something like that..
<jrib> dooglus: try taking your dvd out and putting it back in after installing it
<xtknight> spx2, ah hrmm.  maybe you need linux-source too?
<xtknight> i wouldnt think so since it's a *.h..
<dooglus> jrib: I installed it a week ago
<xtknight> are you sure the debugger works with this kernel version and everything?
<dr_willis> jd823592,  thats why i install stuff like that locally to the users HOME directory. it shouldent be spreading stuff all over the system anyway.  most likely it went to /usr/games or some place similer.
<dooglus> jrib: have rebooted many times since then
<jrib> dooglus: ah, it should work then (works here)
<Nubbie> matt__: amarok uses QT, and looks ugly IMO if you're using gnome, and exaile is a amarok inspired player in GTK for gnome.
<spx2> xtknight: how do i get that ?
<spap> jpjacobs : sorry but i didnt understand! scibuntu is an executable and i feel it installs their packages through apt-get but i am not sure
<stittel> Res: Reiter? Actually I never head of this before. Maybe it's just German meaning "tab" like having different tabs for different channels/users?
<xtknight> asm/processor.h may have been deprecated. im only getting matches in xen packages
<jd823592> I know where it went
<stittel> Res: Like in "Karteireiter".
<spx2> xtknight: yes im pretty sure it works
<padee> jrib: is it possible, to reconfigure the whole system?
<jrib> padee: well I would proceed like this: 1) create a fresh new user and test. 2) backup your current gdm settings, purge gdm, and reinstall gdm
<dooglus> jrib: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/dvd.png
<Res> if i click on your name w/ the right mouse button than the 2nd
<matt__> Nubbie: ok, i was using amarok, now i am using exaile. what about all of the kde dependances i had to download for amarok, how can i uninstall them?
<jd823592> but i am quite new to linux and i cant make it run
<jpjacobs> spap, if i were you, i'd install the pacakages by hand, and not via some script that does who knows what to your system
<spx2> xtknight: just ran apt-get install linux-source
<dooglus> jrib: I can play it with mplayer, but can't see any of the menus that way, just the main movie
<xtknight> spx2, well my elf.h doesnt need asm/processor.h
<axz> hi ppl
<Res> stittel: sound for me like a "priv chat"...
<xtknight> spx2, what kernel version?
<stittel> Res: I think we are usuing different software to connect to IRC, so I can't reproduce what you are talking about.
<Nubbie> matt__: sudo apt-get autoremove
<stittel> Res: Click on it and see what happens.
<ubuntuEdgy>  Nvening: yes ...look here http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:UgPm-cju68gJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D83973+ubuntu+feisty+screen+resolution+problem&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=14&gl=uk
<dr_willis> jd823592,  googling for information would proberly be your best bet. I recall all sorts of issues with  that game.  Theres a Ubuntu gamer forum site also.
<axz> i have a issue... how to get access to the hard driver to be read and write not only reasd
<axz> read*
<matt__> Nubbie: ok, i did that, something else must be using them. not sure what, but maybe i'll figure it out, thanks!
<spap> jpjacobs : what i have to do now?
<LinuxHelp> Okay I guess I need linux-doc
<spx2> xtknight: 2.6.17-10-generic
<axz> all i get is The permissions could not be changed.
<Res> well it opens an extra " chat" but noboadyd anseres me ..
<ubuntuEdgy> its not the one that fixed mines...I'm still looking for that guide
<jrib> padee: and in recovery mode take a look at /home/your_user/.xsession-errors
<jd823592> dr_willis: can you post link plz?
<Mirage> Hello
<xtknight> spx2, ok.  type "stat /usr/src/linux | grep File"
<flegion> hey guys, I've been trying to get ubuntu to work with WPA on my rt73 wifi adapter. Does anyone have any experience with that?
<Nubbie> matt__: you did uninstall amarok right?
<stittel> Res: Which IRC client do you use?
<jpjacobs> spap, purge the package you have trouble with, and reinstall that  through aptitude/synaptic
<matt__> Nubbie: right
<spx2> xtknight: how long do you think it would take for linux-source to instlal ?
<Mirage> My network connection on my ubuntu 7-04 box keeps dying
<Mirage> For no apparent reason
<xtknight> spx2, not long to install, and download time depends on your connection.
<Nubbie> flegion: tell people what's wrong. people can't help unless they know what's wrong.
<xtknight> installation time perhaps 5 minutes or 10
<xtknight> depends
<spap> jpjacobs : unfortunatelly octave-workshop is not mentioned in synaptic
<Mirage> It started happening a few days ago
<padee> jrib: ok, that with the xsession errors i will manage... but how can i create a new user in the terminal?
<spx2> xtknight: still same problem
<xtknight> spx2, what did the stat cmd report
<Res> Xchat ... from ADD/remove...
<spx2> xtknight: after installation of linux-source
<Mirage> a restart solves it, but I really don't want to restart all the time
<flegion> I've tried just about every guide on ununtuforums.org for setting up WPA. I'm trying to use WPA_supplicant and the last time, all I got was "daemonize.."
<Mirage> Anyone got a few things I can try to get it back on line without restarting?
<jpjacobs> spap, i can't really help you with it then... try to get help from the people who maintain scibuntu.
<xtknight> Mirage, sudo dhclient <IF>
<highvoltage> hi. is the Ubuntu packaging guide available as a PDF?
<jrib> dooglus: close totem, does it work if you do: totem dvd://
<xtknight> e.g. "sudo dhclient eth0"
<spx2> xtknight: stat: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux': No such file or directory
<stittel> Res: Xchat is probably used by hundreds here in the channel. Just ask.
<jrib> padee: adduer new_user_name
<jrib> padee: adduser new_user_name
<jpjacobs> spap, just plain octave + octave forge is available from apt, as is koctave and octave-emacs
<boricua> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<xtknight> spx2, okay.  type "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux"
<Res> you are useing the original ?!...
<xtknight> this will create a symbolic link at /usr/src/linux pointing to your actual kernel headers
<boricua> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<spap> jpjacobs : ok jpjacobs thank you very much  for your time!
<stittel> Res: I am not using Xchat! :)
<kaptnemo> Hey Willis is it possible to use chmod to change the access permissions of my drives? if so how exactly would I go about doing so?
<xtknight> spx2, sorry ill fix the command
<xtknight> spx2, okay.  type "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux"
<Res> stittel: thought so .. so witsh program are u using ?
<xtknight> spx2, if you did the last one, type "sudo rm -rf /usr/src/linux" and use my revised command
<jrib> dooglus: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+bug/41335
<Res> stittel: mIRC?
<jpjacobs> spap, no problemo. with octave+ octave forge+ gnuplot you should be good.
<stittel> Res: God no! :)
<jrib> dooglus: you could always use gxine
<Mirage> That didn't seem to work
<kaptnemo> is it possible to use chmod to change the access permissions of my drives? if so how exactly would I go about doing so?
<stittel> Res: I am using Konversation. http://konversation.kde.org/
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,  for ntfs/vfat you MUST MUST MUST - set the permissions when mounted. Thus theneed for the umask option.  Theres severalntfs howto/docs out that detail this. :)
<Mirage> It says No DHCPOFFERS received
<jrib> kaptnemo: what filesystem?
<Res> stittel: mIRC?
<Res> stittel: why not mirc?
<kaptnemo> the fat drive is mounted fine and I can access it
<Res> stittel: asking because i used it over 9 month
<spap> jpjacobs: you are correct but octave-workshop is closer to matlab. i am familiar with it.
<kaptnemo> it's the two linux drives that will only let the root write to them
<stittel> Res: mIRC is Windows software and I am not running Windows.
<spx2> xtknight: did all that , still the same problem
<stittel> Res: Besides, I always found it rather clunky and inflexible to scripting.
<spap> i will try octave-forge. thanks again
<Mirage> I doubt it is a problem with my network cables, because it fixes itself when I restart
<stittel> Res: Last not least, isn't it Shareware?
<xtknight> spx2, would you mind linking me to the kernel debugger's package?
<xtknight> ill see what i can do
<Res> stittel: ahh ok .. (i am used windoof)
<Mirage> But I just don't want to restart twice a day because of something like that
<kaptnemo> Jrib I'm using Xubuntu
<Res> stittel: ahh ok .. (I used windoof)
<jrib> kaptnemo: yeah, you use chmod/chown as usual on ext3 parititons that you have mounted (don't change permissions on your system files though).
<xtknight> Mirage, do you use DHCP or static ip
<dooglus> jrib: I just installed totem-xine, which removed the totem that came with feisty
<Mirage> in fact, i would like for it to never even happen
<jrib> !permissions > kaptnemo (see the private message from ubotu)
<Mirage> DHCP
<dooglus> jrib: so I can
<dooglus> 't try what you suggested :(
<jpjacobs> spap, you can use octave --braindead for as full as matlabcompatible it can get, and get yourself an editor with syntaxhighlighting and matlab support (like vim gvim or scite)
<xtknight> Mirage, and your itnerface is eth0?
<Mirage> yes
<stittel> Res: Did you totally switch to Linux or are you just trying it out?
<xtknight> Mirage, well it sounds like your router is knocking you off.  its DHCP pool is full
<Mirage> it's a 3com card of some sort
<spx2> xtknight: what would that mean ,and how could i do that ?
<xtknight> Mirage, you may want to expand the DHCP clients table as other PCs may be robbing your IP
<jrib> dooglus: taht works too, I just suggested gxine in case you wanted to keep gstreamer for some reason
<xtknight> spx2, give me a URL to the Source tarball of the kernel debugger
<dr_willis> kaptnemo,  for external ext3 drives. you can change the permissions of the files and stuff normally.
<dooglus> jrib: totem-xine can't play dvds either - different error message though
<Mirage> It's not my network, i can't change that, i think
<Taras> yay!
<Res> stittel: i have a notebook and a desktop.. notbook is 12" and the hardwere kind of old ..so no games running really good ...
<Taras> i got it to work, thanks
<xtknight> Mirage, then youll have to contact your network administrator :D
<dooglus> jrib: "totem could not play 'dvd:/'.  There is no plugin to handle this move.
<Mirage> :(
<dooglus> this movie."
<Taras> whoever told me to use another CD drive
<xtknight> Mirage, umm this only happens with linux or no?
<Mirage> Well, for some reason, the laptop that I'm  using now is never affected
<stittel> Res: And the notebook runs Linux and the desktop runs Windows?
<Res> stittel: so i load ubuntu on my notebook and the desktop is still running with windoof
<xtknight> Mirage, sorry then i really dont have any more ideas to throw out there
<luisgmarine> Hello I was wondering if any of you guys were having issues with sound in flash flickers, or can anyone recommend some attempts to fix it?
<Res> stittel: right...
<Mirage> Okay, thank you
<xtknight> Mirage, i suggest a networking channel...say you're losing your DHCP lease spontaneously
<spx2> xtknight: should i google for my version of the kernel ?
<xtknight> Mirage, or attemp to use a static ip
<Mirage> Thanks.
<spx2> xtknight: oooh i understand now
<xtknight> spx2, are you sure what you're compiling is a kernel debugger?
<spx2> xtknight: sorry i didnt read
<Mirage> I'll try a static IP, and if that doesn't fix it
<xtknight> hehe
<spx2> xtknight: pretty sure
<Mirage> I'll have a chat with the admin
<Mirage> thanks all
<kaptnemo> ok well it seems when I did my install and set my mount points for my 2nd ad 3rd drives I have them mounted in the /media dir...
<Res> stittel: well still have some issues with the printer (canon ip4300 or anything like it an some USB bluethooth adapter )but i am totaly happy .. (really like Beryl :d
<xtknight> spx2, i just need the souce code of the thing you're trying to "make"
<stittel> Res: If you run Beryl on your notebook it can't be that old.
<padee> jrib: i am not sure, but there is no .xsession-errors file
<stittel> Res: The problem is that many switchers seek a better Windows in Linux, and a better Windows it isn't. A better operating system, probably, but not a better Windows.
<dooglus> jrib: I tried gxine too - and got a 3rd different error message: "The xine engine failed to start.  No demuxer found - stream format not recognised."
<Res> stittel: hehe .. well is is a sentia (alienware IP M 2000mhz and 1gb Ram ...
<jrib> dooglus: hmm, you have libxine-extracodecs?
<jrib> padee: where did you look?
<Res> stittel:  I already used windows 95 and the carppy stuff befor ... and changed so often between W ME ,NT and 2000
<Res> stittel: now i had XP and got totaly frustaed because i hade so many problems... and my system is a quit good on...
<jrib> dooglus: and maybe libxine1-plugins?
<Mirage> well
<redmonkey> Res: you finally found an operating system :)
<mcn06> Can anyone help me with the installation/running of freevo?
<Mirage> using a static IP doesn' seem to change anything
<Res> stittel: that the fan of the NB started to get creaty and louder the a hoover ..
<stittel> Res: All operating systems can be quite frustrating. The just are frustrating in different ways. :)
<dr_willis> life can be quite frustrating.
<Res> redmonkey hopefully :D
<Res> stittel i know but i think that linux and OSX are now on the way to the top  VISTA is a huge jocke!
<spx2> xtknight: we have to go on private ok ?
<dooglus> jrib: apparently we're giving up and using a real dvd player.
<Res> stittel: and if i just remember that windows wants to cancel all updates for XP in 6 month  i am gettinh crazy!
<Taras> hey, i have a question... does sound work on the live CD?
<xtknight> spx2, okay
<padee> jrib: in /home/theuser/
<cotton> Why does web pages look messed up in ubuntu, like text overlapping and stuff
<stittel> Res: I think you have misread that. They will not drop security updates for XP in 6 month.
<jrib> padee: ok so that's your new user?  Did you look for .xsession-errors after trying to log into GNOME and failing?
<sldkfj> I use feisty and to empty the trash I look and find out I don't have the 'Empty Trash' menu entry .  What's a guy to do?
<cotton> How can I fix the way the webpages look?
<padee> jrib: no, thats the existing user...
<Res> stittel: yeah... but is there any security update for 2000/nt/me or 98 ?? i really dont think so ..
<spap> anything on how to enable skype videocall? does the linux version of skype support is?
<cotton> sldkfj: Open the trash bin and click ctrl + E
<stittel> Res: Windows 2000 should still be supportest, I think.
<JC_Denton_> how can one tell whether the wireless interface it set to promiscuous mode?
<jrib> padee: hmm that's kind of strange.  Were you ever able to login with that user?
<cotton> or maybe it's alt + E
<Res> stittel: and i really dont want to be "forced" into Vista ...
<xtknight> spx2, you may need to register your nickname with NickServ if you have troubles private messaging me
<padee> jrib: im working on it
<spap> anything on how to enable skype videocall? does the linux version of skype support is?
<jpjacobs> spap, there's ekiga... (standard in ubuntu)
<spx2> xtknight: join #blabla11
<spap> ok:)
<stittel> spap: There is a new Skype version for Linux in the works.
<cotton> Can anyone help me with my problem please
<padee> jrib: at the moment i think i will reinstall the whole system...  the new user also loops
<stittel> spap: While ekiga is great, it is not Skype compatible.
<Res> stittel: and well on of the main reasons are that my system  now not as loud as a hoover... now it is a normal fan  :d
<Ix0s> cotton, I think the text overlapping is firefox itself, and some stupid designers making sites for internet exporer only tbh
<orbin> cotton: sometimes adblock can mess up the lining up of things.  in most cases i'd say it's because they've coded it for ie.
<sldkfj> cotton, ahh, so that's the new feature, instead making the menu entry usable, ya have to Open it.
<Res> stittel: and well beryl is really a nice toy :d
<sldkfj> got cha
<jrib> padee: I'm curious what happens if you install "kdm" and reboot to use that as your greeter?
<Guest11549> anyone can listen pandora outside the US?
<spap> thanks all of you!
<stittel> Res: I've been using Linux for quite some time now, and I love it's flexibility, relly.
<jrib> padee: or xdm
<stittel> Res: But I think I love my Mac OS X even more. :)
<Res> does anyone know witch prgram is better for ubuntu(70.4 GNOME) XChat or Konversation?
<jrib> Res: the one that you like best
<dromer> can someone help me find out what my recent kernel-panics (what someone else told me they where) of last week have been all about and how I can fix them?
<vox754> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Res> jrib: ahh ok so there is not a big difference ?! :D thank you
<Ix0s> Res, Xchat :)
<Eli0t> oh my god! this lcd is killing me!
<Guest11549> does anyone can listen pandora outside of US??????????????????????????????????????
<jrib> !offtopic | Guest11549
<ubotu> Guest11549: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Eli0t> when nv everything works but when nvidia its not supporting -.-
<cotton> Ix0s, orbin, It doesn't happen in windows, and it's the same cirumstances
<Eli0t> what can i do push that stupid lcd?
<Ix0s> cotton, What were you using in windows? Firefox or IE?
<cotton> Firefox Ix0s
<doc__> anyone at uds ?
<jpjacobs> uds?
<Aryra> wow...1254 people in here
<Res> stittel: hehe i am really fighting with myself, me  desktop system is getting crap and i tought aboubt spending my savings into a Mac system ...
<DShepherd> Aryra: kool!
<Eli0t> i tried diferent refresh rate and resolutions but it does nothing
<alexpe> Hello, i have a .ts movie file and i would like to compress it into divx. is there a tool for that?
<Res> stittel: that of cause wit OSX... or just upgrade the old system ..
<stittel> Res: For the average user the Mac is the holy grail of computing.
<max_harmony> Just a note for anyone in FL, meeting today in ubuntu-florida at 3
<Aryra> stittel: average only.
<jpjacobs> alexpe, take a look at mencoder (though i'm not sure whether it does divx)
<stittel> Arja: Yes, Mac OS X isn't the most flexible OS in many parts.
<padee> jrib: other question... how can i log on the other (not properly working) computer with my notebook. i am hooked up to a network with both machines...
<Eli0t> (mplayer package)
<redmonkey> what is the best way to play windows games (with and without directx) under linux?
<stittel> Aryja: Like needing a $20 shareware to the mouse acceleration.
<luisgmarine> redmonkey, cedega
<Aryra> sittel: ouch
<jrib> padee: you could use ssh
<jrib> !ssh > padee (see the private message from ubotu)
<shattered_dreams> i've seen people running syslog on their desktop
<shattered_dreams> how is that done?
<Aryra> anyways, I came in here because my screensavers aren't working...can anyone help?
<jpjacobs> redmonkey, try wine (there's a list of working games on their site)
<Eli0t> shattered_dreams: superkaramba or wth like that
<redmonkey> ok, thanks
<shattered_dreams> superkaramba..
<jrib> shattered_dreams: maybe root-tail
<jpjacobs> redmonkey, or if it are dos-classics, try dosbox ;)
<cotton> Ix0s
<shattered_dreams> root-tail might be the one
<jrib> shattered_dreams: there's something similar that works as a panel applet but I forget the name
<Ix0s> cotton, Dunno, its a little strange, most of the sites that have it for me are the ones coded for IE thats it, never had a problem
<shattered_dreams> that would be cool jrib
<nonlinear> i'm trying to configrure my network, it's dhcp but the installer isn't detecting it... is that normal?  i can configure it manually, and i can get everything except for the dhcp host name and the name server
<skirk> Hi all, anyone can say me why when I open a playlist with BeepmediaPlayer I cant listen the songs 'cause it scrool up very fast?
<cotton> oh
<cotton> thanks anyway
<Rio79> i having trouble being able to write to my ubuntu harddrive remotely from a windows pc. samba is installed with smb.conf configured to be writeable, shared folder is enabled with folder permissions set to 777.  what more is there?
<orbin> cotton: try installing msttcorefonts
<jpjacobs> skirk, i'd say the songs are not where the playlist says they are...
<cotton> orbin: What's that?
<Res> stittel: hehe well i still thinking ... and also tought about the new xbox ... .
<DShepherd> i have mounted my harddrive. chrooted it.. how do i set it up so that i can launch gui apps? Text apps run fine. I get 'cannot open display:unset' when i try to run gui apps.
<Dremth> Is there a way I can make it so my main menu icon in the taskbar can hang over the top like the icon in Windows Vista?
<skirk> Uhm, shure jpjacobs I have format and I have change the name of other HD, thank, now I have remember that xD
<jpjacobs> skirk, this happens often when a playlist get's made in windows (so there are windows paths in it) and then you try to have it work in linux (which expects linux-paths)
<orbin> cotton: ms fonts.  they could be specifying them in the site.  you obviouslt have them in windows which is why you may not be seeing the same issue with FF in there.
<ubuntu> hi all. i need ur help. i cannot create 4 primary partitions. i have an non allocated space.
<stittel> Res: I'd buy a Mac. If you don't like it, you can install Windows or Linux without hassle anyway.
<nonlinear> is there anyone here who can help me quick with a couple of wireless network quiestions?  or point me in the right direction?  thank
<nonlinear> s
<Aryra> ubuntu: this is in the installation?
<padee> jrib: ssh connection refused
<ubuntu> what do u mean
<Res> stittel: but a may is not really ceap :D
<jrib> padee: you need to setup the ssh server on your other system
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, i don't know wheter X works in chroot, but try export DISPLAY="localhost:0"
<padee> jrib: argh...
<cotton> ah, thanks orbin
<Aryra> ubuntu: where are you trying to do this? have you got ubuntu installed already, or are you altering partitions later on
<jpjacobs> padee: apt-get install openssh-server
<Mirage> xtknight: Oh yeah, I forgot. It also says "No working leases in persistend database - sleeping"
<ubuntu> i have installed. now i need more space
<orbin> cotton: try it and let us know :)
<padee> jrib: how can i reconfigue the login? is this somehow possible?
<ubuntu> i have many partitions
<sampbar> hi all
<carrasco> padee, install using apt-get install ssh  at 2 machines
<stittel> Res: The only reason I don't have a Mac is, that I don't like their desktop offering except the Mac Pro. And the Mac Pro is overkill for me. :-/
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: that didnt seem to help
<Aryra> ubuntu: what are you using to try?
<jrib> padee: you can do 'sudo aptitude purge gdm' and then sudo aptitude install gdm
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, i guess it's just not possible...
<Mirage> But I find it strange that it works when I restart, but not when trying to renew it manually
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: :( .. news i dont want to hear
<jpjacobs> what are you doing anyway in chroot
<fetale> nubbie:I figured it out
<Dquestions> idefixx,  check your pm msg
<JC_Denton_> how can one tell whether the wireless interface it set to promiscuous mode?
<shattered_dreams> jrib: how do i use this root-tail
<shattered_dreams> it's not displaying
<Res> stittel: hehe i love the desktop interface!!!  :D it looks just classic and stylisch :d
<Eli0t> my friend has that problem: when turning on the instalator it prints "trying to enable frame buffer..." (hanging) with option fb=false it goes further but hanging on "detecting hardware" what can he do?
<jrib> shattered_dreams: you have to tell nautilus not to show your desktop
<typie> Can anyone help? My screen resolution keeps changing to 800x600 when I reboot the computer and it won't change back. I'm using Feisty.
<shattered_dreams> jrib, can i do that just for one workspace?
<ubuntu> actual i want to create a new partition to remove my home there
<jpjacobs> Eli0t, i'd try checking the ram with memtest86+
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: i want to lanch aptoncd so i can backup the apps that i have installed my harddrive wont boot any longer.. i can mount it though. and its making sounds (its dying)
<jrib> shattered_dreams: not that I know of
<Res> stittel: well and i am really lokng forward for age of conan therefore the system ugrad and the enemy Windoof.
<Nubbie> fetale: what was it?
<ubuntu> i have 35 gb non allocated space. i want to use it
<Eli0t> jpjacobs: that pc has got 1gb ram and it works with mswin and mandriva well
<shattered_dreams> how do i run nautils
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, hmmm you can see if there are any packages left in /var/apt/cache
<cotton> how do I kill firefox over terminal?
<carrasco> typie, configure your xorg.conf to use only one resolution, but before make a backup of the xorg.conf
<Nubbie> ubuntu: gparted.
<stittel> Res: Mac OS X has no "maximize" button BTW. :)
<fetale> Nubbie:it was an improper tag for x-screensaver
<Nubbie> cotton: sudo killall firefox-bin
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: yeah... not much is there.. i think
<typie> Can anyone help me?
<jpjacobs> Eli0t, working windows does not mean sane (rather the reverse ;))
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: checking now
<jrib> shattered_dreams: it's already running, but to stop it from showing your desktop, go to gconf-editor and uncheck /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<fetale> Nubbie:all I did was change my .xinitrc file around
<ubuntu> i use gparted
<ubuntu> but what i have to do
<Nubbie> ubuntu: man gparted <-- run that
<typie> Anybody?
<carrasco> cotton, killall firefox-bin
<jpjacobs> !helpme>typie
<ironcladlou> i'm having some conceptual difficulty making the distinction between gnome the desktop environment and metacity the WM. is it possible to use "gnome" with another window manager (like, fluxbox, icewm, etc)? how do you do such a thing?
<ubuntu> its running
<Nubbie> !patience typie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience typie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ugh.
<cotton> thanks I got it
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: 75 packages.. and must are just lib stuff..
<Eli0t> jpjacobs: but one time it went to 6% in hardware detecting after 10mins, it looks like its going very slow, may it be bad mem?
<ubuntu> and then?
<shattered_dreams> and i suppose i have to restart gdm after that jrib?
<krokodilflecken> hello
<carrasco> cotton, firefox killed?
<jrib> shattered_dreams: nope, shouldn't need to
<ironcladlou> for instance, i've installed fluxbox, and noticed that in gdm i can choose between "Gnome" and "Fluxbox" as a "session". But how does that make any sense? I thought Gnome was a desktop environment, while fluxbox is a WM.
<krokodilflecken> I just had my linux cherry popped, as it were
<typie> !helpme>typie
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: it wouldn't really be gnome then... it would be gnome running another window manager inside it.
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, there is some list of installed software, second, i'll look where it should be
<jpjacobs> Eli0t, badram can behave quite eratically
<ubuntu> i have started gparted.
<Res> stittel: well that is really bad.. ahhh do you how how to config the Windows button between STRAG and ALT?
<orbin> krokodilflecken: was it good for you? :P
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: what about compiz/beryl then? when you use those, gnome still appears to be "gnome"
<Eli0t> jpjacobs: ok, we are gonna do memtest, thx
<carrasco> typie, did you try to configure your xorg.conf to use only one resolution?
<stittel> Res: Using xmodmap.
<typie> Errr.. no?
<sampbar> ^^ typie is totally new to ubuntu!
<typie> I'm new to Ubuntu, I don't know how :D
<padee> jrib: i got this message: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: its the same thing. its beryl running on top of gnome.
* usser how what?
<stittel> Res: But I hope there is a GNOME tool using xmodmap where you can set the settings you want graphically (for KDE there is).
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: so why is it not possible to use another WM within gnome and still maintain the overall gnome experience (whatever that is, i guess)
<stittel> Res: Because using xmodmap by hand is not so easy.
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: or is it possible and i am just ignorant about how to accomplish it
<jrib> padee: when you purged or when you installed?
<stittel> Res: Ask one of the GNOME users if there is such a graphical tool for GNOME.
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: because it's the new WM which change the gnome look.
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, you can use this to write out a list of installed software: "dpkg --get-selections > <somefile>"
<Eli0t> typie: someone told me:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carrasco> typie, so, configure your xorgconf
<stittel> Res: Personally I use an US keyboard layout so I use the Windows key as "Compose" to easily get German Umlauts and other special characters.
<Eli0t> there is everything
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: i guess i am just unclear as to what it is gnome actually does and how much of the WM is responsible for defining my desktop environment
<Dremth> Is there a way I can make it so my main menu icon in the taskbar can hang over the top like the icon in Windows Vista?
<typie> carrasco: how?
<idefixx> Dquestions: i did :)
<jpjacobs> Dremth, do you even want to have ubuntu look like vista _0
<erUSUL> typie: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: is gnome really a "thing", or just a set of libraries and possibly some daemons to let apps interact (dbus etc)
<Res> stittel: ok thanks
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1               1        1020     8193118+  12  Compaq diagnostics
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2   *        1021        5140    33091617+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> /dev/sda3           10240       14855    37076161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu> /dev/sda4            5141       10239    40957717+   5  Extended
<ubuntu> /dev/sda5            5141       10024    39230698+  83  Linux
<Dremth> jpjacobs, I want it to resemble it.
<ubuntu> /dev/sda6           10025       10239     1726956   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<carrasco> typie, are you using ubuntu,kubuntu, or xubuntu?
<Nubbie> !paste | ubuntu
<sampbar> ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<padee> jrib: after installing
<jpjacobs> Dremth, just kidding ;)
<jrib> padee: try this: sudo invoke-rc.d stop   followed by  sudo invoke-rc.d start
<ubuntu> who can help me
<ubuntu> please
<ironcladlou> like, what i see right now in the System->Preferences menu.... is all that stuff accessible and applicable regardless of what WM i'm using?
<stittel> ubuntu: What is your problem?
<jrib> padee: oops, try this: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop   followed by  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<ubuntu> i can do nothing
<Dremth> jpjacobs, Do you happen to know the answer to my question? Or even if it's possible? I know how to get a custom icon but not how to get it to hang over
<typie> I tried the command
<amigrave> is it possible to use the ubuntu install cd in order to boot on a hard drive ubuntu partition
<ubuntu> did u see my partitons
<typie> I've got some blue screen up
<Res> stittel: is there such a bit diffence between KDE and Gnome
<ubuntu> i have boot it from cd
<eXistenz> when I click the right arrow in the terminal, I get the sign ^[[D instead of moving. How can I fix it?
<jpjacobs> Dremth, it's not possible by default afaik
<carrasco> typie, are you mad???
<typie> Yes :)
<typie> I'm an ubuntu noob
<Nubbie> eXistenz: you don't.
<ubuntu> i have an non allocated space. u now?
<Dremth> jpjacobs, afaik?
<krokodilflecken> can anyone help me install Flash?
<ubuntu> i will use it
<stittel> Res: Hm.. well... it very much depends on taste. GNOME focussed on simplicity whereas KDE is more like a feature-horse.
<carrasco> typie, I know
<jpjacobs> as far as i know
<Nubbie> ubuntu: use gparted.
<jrib> !flash > krokodilflecken (see the private message from ubotu)
<eXistenz> Nubbie: then what?
<ubuntu> i use it
<typie> carrasco, so, any ideas?
<psst> eXistenz - what is the value of your TERM env var?
<thedj> anyone got experience with devicemapper and evms ?
<stittel> ubuntu: Bluescreen on Linux?
<krokodilflecken> thanks
<ubuntu> but it doesn work
<thedj> i'm getting device-mapper errors after feisty fawn update
<stittel> Res: Personally I tried GNOME for a few month 2 years ago and didn't like it at all. I am very happy with KDe.
<ubuntu> i dont have a bluesreen
<carrasco> typie, did you make that I saw?
<thedj> can i disable dm or somethign ?
<Nubbie> ubuntu: why don't you tell people how it's not working.
<eXistenz> psst: It occurs only when I run mathematica
<stittel> Res: But that doesn't mean that GNOME is bad, it's a matter of taste after all.
<typie> carrasco, no
<Res> stittel: like in windows Xp home and Xp professional but way better
<jpjacobs> stittel, it was typie, and i guess it was debconf ...
<Nubbie> stittel: lots changed in 2 years.
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: is there any way that i can differentiate the apps that were installed on ubuntu by default versus the apps that I installed..
<eXistenz> psst: xterm
<psst> eXistenz: you paid for Mathmatica?
<Res> stittel: than windows...
<ubuntu> i have 4 primary partions
<eXistenz> psst: I guess so
<jaba246> #xbins
<ubuntu> i cannot create a new one
<Nubbie> ubuntu: make an extended one then.
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, well you could compare it with the list on the livecd , or on a fresh install
<psst> eXistenz: they should support it then!
<carrasco> typie, so, do it?
<carrasco> typie, so, do it
<typie> carrasco, do what? :)
<ubuntu> how can i do it
<Nubbie> ubuntu: see how if you actually state your problem, you get a solution.
<Dremth> Is there a way to get a custom main menu icon size without resizing the whole task bar?
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: hmmm.. good point
<psst> eXistenz: I've found their site very helpful for all sorts of things
<stittel> Res: Hm, well, KDE and GNOME also use different toolkits (Qt vs. GTK2) and ship with a lot of different standard applications.
<typie> i'm totally confused
<carrasco> typie, what distribution are you using?
<typie> ubuntu
<typie> feisty
<ubuntu> how can i create a extended partition
<stittel> Res: Actually I think they really are quite different.
<stittel> Res: Also XFCE is worth a look.
<ironcladlou> i've used xubuntu/xfce before on this machine, and the UI responsiveness and redrawing was actually comparable to windows. gnome/metacity on the other hand are almost intolerably slow. i was wondering if it was just a matter of window manager.... so it is possible to use something like the xfce WM and also use the gnome DE in the same way that one expects it in a stock ubuntu setup?
<Nubbie> xfce is cool on old computers.
<carrasco> typie, ok, type in your terminal as root: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Res> stittel: ohh well i just got the half of what you said because i just use ubuntu since the new release.. but i think i am getting the point :D
<Res> stitel: ok... i gotta go, again thanks for the well discriped help and the pacient hope to see you soon again :D
<typie> carrasco, done that
<stittel> Res: If you feel like experimenting some time, just install "kubuntu-desktop".
<perce> ciao ho problemi audio con la versione 7.04 di ubuntu qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: why are we comparing to windows... windows that was released 6 years ago vs ubuntu released last month on your old hardware isn't a fair comparison.
<stittel> Res: This will give you a full-blown KDE desktop on Ubuntu, so you can try out if you like it.
<perce> #ubuntu-it
<ubuntu> how can i create a extended partition?
<amigamia> i have an external Backpack CD-Rewriter, will ubuntu be able to access this? it uses the 25pin serial port.
<carrasco> typie, ok, I would like to see your xorg.conf
<stittel> Res: See ya!
<typie> Surely I shouldn't paste it in here, it's too big
<Nubbie> !repeat > ubuntu
<Dremth> ~~~~  Is there a way to make a custom right click menu item that runs a command when I right click on any folder icon or an empty folder space?
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: have you ever used aptoncd... ?? it just smart enough to know the apps that we instaled by me.. (*wonders how it works*)
<sethk> ubuntu, with fdisk, or any of the other partitioning tools
<Res> stittel: ok thanks for the information!
<DShepherd> s/we/were
<whyameye> ironcladlou: I'm surprised to hear the windows was faster. On my machine it is much slower. Could this be a video driver issue?
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, never even heard of it
<Nubbie> DShepherd: probably reads .desktop files.
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: well, i'm not sure it's as apples-to-oranges as you make it out to be. even kwin performs closer to windows on my "old hardware" that gnome/metacity. and i've been trying these things on and off for years with the same results
<carrasco> type, I know, but exist a site that you may paste texts whit more of the 3 lins
<ironcladlou> whyameye: absolutely not a driver issue
<DShepherd> Nubbie: hmm... apps that come to ubuntu by default are tagged or something?
<krokodilflecken> if I want to run something under WINE that needs flash, would I have to re-install Flash under WINE?
<ubuntu> sethk: but i have 4 partitons. that is the problem. then tell me please how i can do it
<swhalen> hello. How do i get a list of devices IRQs
<whyameye> krokodilflecken: yes.
<krokodilflecken> thanks
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: i'm very surprised you find kwin performs better than GTK.
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, you can have a look in the manpage of dpkg
<ironcladlou> i like the way gnome/metacity look and feel, i just can't deal with the overall unresponsiveness of the UI. i was just looking for some way around it through a WM swap or something
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<ubuntu> can someone talk german?
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: ok i will do that.. was there just a second ago
<jpjacobs> !de >ubuntu
<typie> carra, should I paste it to you in PM?
<neptoon> ubuntu: ja
<ubuntu> jpjacobs: hi kannst du mir helfen
<alexpe> jpjacobs, mencoder did the work, do you know a program to edit movie files? (cut sequences...)
<ubuntu> also
<ubuntu> noch mal
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: I don't think KDE overall performs better than Gnome, but kwin is absolutely a more responsive UI experience than metacity in my experience on various machines. i have no idea if this is a factor of using metacity with gnome or what. i never tried to use kwin without kde, for instance (is that even possible?)
<Nubbie> ubuntu: english?
<jd823592> Anybody: need to install libstdc++.so.5 ...how can i do it through Terminal PLZ
<padee> jrib: it didnt change anything
<whyameye> ironcladlou: and you see this same unresponsiveness on other machines (besides your own) running Gnome/Metacity?
<Dremth> ~~~~  Is there a way to make a custom right click menu item that runs a command when I right click on any folder icon or an empty folder space?
<usser> jd823592: install g++
<typie> carrasco, I paste it to you in PM?
<jrib> padee: see if it happens with kdm
<ubuntu> ich habe mehrere partionen. ich auch ein nicht zugeteilte partition. wie kann ich es zu teilen nutzen
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: thats definitely just your perception then, because i think the majority would agree that gnome runs faster than KDE.
<jrib> !de | ubuntu
<jd823592> usser: how?
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soc> checkinstall builds packages with /usr/bin/ld, /usr/bin/strip and /usr/bin/gcc thats not right, idn't it?
<soc> since feisty
<usser> jd823592: sudo apt-get install g++
<krokodilflecken> how do I convince adobe to let me d/l flash for Windows? It autodetects that I'm on Linux
<DeTlEfF> where can i put fonts in?? f.eg. tahoma
<jd823592> oh yeah ..thx
<jpjacobs> ubuntu, ubotu is a bot... just go to #ubuntu-de, i don't (actively) speak german myself
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: well, i am certainly not going to speak as to what the majority believes or doesn't believe. i just want to know how the heck i can try another WM but retain the gnome feel
<jrib> padee: and can you try 'cat /home/your_user/.xsession-errors' it's very unlikely your user doesn't have that file
<Nubbie> krokodilflecken: if you're running linux, why do you want windows flash?
<krokodilflecken> I have a windows program I want to run under WINE which uses flash for its main menu
<jpjacobs> alexpe, there is cinelarra, or kino
<Ix0s> krokodilflecken, All you should need is flash player then?
<krokodilflecken> well
<krokodilflecken> I tried that
<krokodilflecken> and get this message:
<alexpe> jpjacobs, thanks
<whyameye> so ubuntu is abandoning ppc support, huh? :-(
<GMWeezel> What bash command could I use to only display one line of output from grep?
<jrib> !ppc > whyameye (see the private message from ubotu)
<jpjacobs> GMWeezel, head in combination with tail
<krokodilflecken> fatal error: Thingavore requires flash to be installed for its main menu. It is actually incredible you don't already have it.
<GMWeezel> jpjacobs: What does that man?
<ironcladlou> like, if i enable compiz/beryl, i still have a taskbar and menu bar with network manager, the gnome menu, all of that stuff in the place i expect it, the same as it is when using metacity. is this because those things are properties of gnome itself, or is it because compiz/beryl are intentionally mimicking metacity in those respects?
<BrowneR> krokodilflecken maybe you need internet explorer installed under wine: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<krokodilflecken> thanks
<jrib> GMWeezel: or something like sed -n '5p'   to print line 5
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: beryl/compiz just don't go over gnome's head by running extra panels and stuff.
<ironcladlou> because if they were properties of the desktop environment, i'd expect them to be there when i fire up that fluxbox session -- but they are not
<Taras> crap... how do i get web pages to print in linux/
<Taras> ?
<Morpheus_74> Help!  I recently changed the security on my wireless router to WPA, was set to WEP before.  Now, I cannot gain network access.  I went to networking, but the only option is plain or hexidedcimal for the password, and this encription uses a phrase.
<jd823592> how to move Directories by console (allowing overwriting)?
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: because bery/compiz aren't full blown desktop environments as Gnome KDE or XFCE are.
<jpjacobs> GMWeezel, head displays the -n first lines, and if you pipe that trough tail -n 1 you just get the fifth line... (as it takes the last line)
<GMWeezel> jpjacobs: alright; thanks
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: so how can i simply replace metacity with fluxbox or whatever WM i want the same way compiz/beryl can
<jpjacobs> jd823592, just mv <from> <to>
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: you could start gnome and then run fluxbox.
<jpjacobs> jd823592, but be warned there is no undo...
<vanberge> anybody tell me the proper way to add a new IDE device (DVD burner)
<Nubbie> ironcladlou: it may have a --replace function to keep metacity from starting again.
<vanberge> i added the hardware, it is detected... do i have to edit fstab, etc ?
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: ah ha!
<ironcladlou> Nubbie: let me give this a shot...
<Nubbie> vanberge: you might.
<cotton> sudo apt-get moo
<usser> vanberge: is it a dvd? then most likely u're done
<Nubbie> !info moo
<ubotu> Package moo does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jpjacobs> cotton, try aptitude it's better
<Nrbelex> If I download the Pidgin package from SF, will the update manager keep track of it?
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: seemingly nothing useful in the man pages dpkg
<|ericsson|> sudo aptitude -v moo
<jd823592> ok thx jpjacobs
<usser> vanberge: try using it
<vanberge> Nubbie,  usser  the reason i'm asking is because it only mounts dvd's like 1 out of 8 inserts
<padee> jrib: ill try it.. one sec... restarting again...
<|ericsson|> and ubotu is wrong, there still are moo's in there ;)
<Nubbie> Nrbelex: if you configure it with nm support.
<jpjacobs> DShepherd, then i would try comparing them... diff should be able to cope with that
<cotton> lol
<Morpheus_74> Help!  I recently changed the security on my wireless router to WPA, was set to WEP before.  Now, I cannot gain network access.  I went to networking, but the only option is plain or hexidecimal for the password, and this encryption uses a phrase.
<usser> vanberge: hm would know much about it
<krokodilflecken> about http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation: the instructions seem to be for edgy, and I'm on feisty
<cotton> it is better
<Guest11549> does enyone knows a simple guide to configure sendmail ???????
<Nrbelex> Nubbie, what does that mean???
<Nubbie> Morpheus_74: plain = phrase
<|ericsson|> Guest11549: man sendmail?
<usser> krokodilflecken: they still will work
<Guest11549> |ericsson| wow I didn't think it! :=)
<Nubbie> Nrbelex: if you configure pidgin with network manager support, it will use it.
<usser> krokodilflecken: but im not sure ies4linux gonna give flash to your wine
<id10t> 'lo all...
<krokodilflecken> k
<Morpheus_74> Nubbie: I tried both plain and hexi, maybe I typed it wrong.  I'll try it again.  Thanks.
<BrowneR> Morpheus_74 you need to investigate wpa_supplicant
<Nrbelex> Nubbie, how does one enable nm support?
<usser> krokodilflecken: it creates another wine virtual dir in your home dir independent of the original one
<|ericsson|> Guest11549: you could also try: http://64.233.187.99/search?hl=en&q=configuring+sendmail&btnG=Google+Search
<erUSUL> Guest11549: never used a mta but i've heard that sendmail is the harder to configure... try postfix (default in ubuntu) or exim
<id10t> i have some p2-400 machines wiht 512mb of ram and 32mb nvidia vid cards... but I can't install ubuntu on 'em without a kernel panic, even with turning off acpi, etc.
<Nubbie> nrbelex: do ./configure --help i don't know i didn't compile my pidgin from source.
<id10t> can i install from another machine and just move the drive over?
<BrowneR> !wpa_supplicant | Morpheus_74
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa_supplicant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> id10t: if the hardware is the same.
<Guest11549> |ericsson| ok thank you for your support ;)
<Nubbie> id10t: like exactly the same.
<Dremth> How can I make a custom menu item for the right click menu that runs a command when I right click on a folder icon or in empty folder space?
<|ericsson|> Guest11549: not much of support, for of providing information to read-kind-of-thing ;)
<id10t> Nubbie how hw dependant is the install? i've moved a slack system from a 486 to a pentium to a amd to a p2 with no issues...
<Nubbie> !wpa | Morpheus_74
<ubotu> Morpheus_74: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shawn34> Help! I'm setting up localpurge, should i select en_US? or all en?
<xtknight> why are my kernel images coming out to be >200M when i'm on a release, non-developmental branch of Feisty?
<BrowneR> Dremth you could write a nautilus script to do that
* usser that reminds i once installed ubuntu on a machine with a faulty hardware and then just switched the hdd to a different machine and all was working
<BrowneR> Dremth try searching the web for a guide
<MWS5029759387346> anyone else having pidgin problems?.. using windows right now.
<foz> i upgraded to ubuntu 7.04 and opera will not work now any1 got any answers pls
<padee> jrib: allright, its like that: the user, who logs in automatically doesnt have the xsession-file, the other ones do
<Dremth> BrowneR, ok thanks for responding since no one else anywhere does!
<shawn34> foz, completely remove opera, then reinstall it
<Nubbie> MWS5029759387346: this is a help channel, everybody has problems.
* id10t doesnt have problems, just issues :)
<BrowneR> Dremth what command do you wish to run against it? There may be a script already written
<jrib> padee: ok, can you pastebin the one for you new user?  That one is likely to be uncluttered
<DShepherd> jpjacobs: ok.. there maybe something in the .desktop files that can help me too.. I am going to give that a looksee
<jrib> padee: and did kdm not work or you did not try yet?
<foz> ive tried that and reinstalled it and it stu
<padee> jrib: i didnt try kdm
* id10t goes off to find some hardware to use for the transplant project
<foz> still will not work
<stittel> MWS5029759387346: What are your problems?
<Dremth> BrowneR, I want to make something that will open a root shell at the location I click while browsing with my filemanager
<MWS5029759387346> stittel:  nevermind
<netiti> hi
<Nubbie> lol?
<fdubru> Hello
<padee> jrib: and the new user doesnt have a xsession file as well...
<padee> jrib: strange
<netiti> did any one know the error here??
<BrowneR> Dremth ah ok i have a script to open a shell in the current directory, it could be easily modified to open a root shell
<netiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/d5f968ca72.png
<BrowneR> Dremth let me find you a link...
<ironcladlou> if a WM doesn't have a --replace option (like fluxbox and windowmaker), how can i shut down whatever's running and load the new one without logging out?
<Dremth> BrowneR, Cool thanks!
<netiti> http://www.dm3t.com/uploads/399a6dff98.png
<BrowneR> Dremth there are some on this page that may suit: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/cat-executing.php
<jrib> padee: hmm probably won't be helpful then.  Try kdm
<fdubru> Not sure how all this works. First time I loaded Linux on a machine. I just have a screen resultion problem and looking for some help.
<fdubru> ANy idea where I can get some?
<Nubbie> netiti: don't use 3rd party packages if you don't want to worry about dependancy problems.
<stittel> netiti: It seems like libfontconfi1 is not part of your apt sources.
<savetheWorld> fdubru: right here
<jrib> fdubru: right here, just ask your question/state your problem
<Taras> I need some more help
<Taras> how do i get my printer to work
<erUSUL> ironcladlou: disable de restart behavior in System>Preferences>Session and then start the new wm
<stittel> netiti: Which is strange, because libfontconfig1 is in main.
<netiti> thnx NUBBE
<fdubru> I loaded Ubuntu 7.4 on my IBM thinkpad A22p
<fdubru> Max resolution is 800x600 though
<Nubbie> !res | fdubru
<ubotu> fdubru: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stittel> Nubbie: I totally agree with you, but libfontconfi1 should be there. It can only be a problem with differeny versions.
<eat_static> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf fdubru
<Spee_Der> is it needed to have the wacom driver in xorg.conf if I do not have a tablet, or does this somehow affect the mouse also please ?
<stittel> Spee_Der: You don't need it.
<Spee_Der> Thank you.
<Nubbie> netiti: maybe you need a -dev package installed.
<SmileY__> question: what is command for removing non empty directories ?
<fdubru> ok thanks, I will read the article
<fdubru> thanks for the tip
<Nubbie> SmileY__: rmdir
<eat_static> rmdir SmileY__
<stittel> Nubbie: That can't be.
<jrib> SmileY__: rm -r
<BrowneR> SmileY__: use rm -R <dir>
<SmileY__> thx
<SmileY__> rm -r
<SmileY__> ;)
<RapidStorm> hey all
<stittel> netiti: Please go to console and try to install your package with "sudo aptitude install packagename". This will give us a more verbose output.
<flyingyellowpig> Hi there
<Taras> can i even install anything to use my printer in live CD?
<Nubbie> SmileY__: oh sorry i thought you meant the directory WAS empty lol. yeah use rm -R /dir/
<jd823592> and renaming directory?
<jd823592> what command for renaming dir
<SmileY__> bye now
<jpjacobs> jd823592, mv ...
<flyingyellowpig> I would ask you guys if can i install Ubuntu and Kubuntu on same laptop without any conflict?
<BrowneR> flyingyellowpig should be fine
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: Why would you want to do that?
<eat_static> flyingyellowpig why?
<Nubbie> Taras: System > Administration > Printer set it up there, unless there are no drivers for your printer, it should work no problem.
<jd823592> mv used for renaming??????
<flyingyellowpig> Because i like them both
<eat_static> yes jd823592
<usser> jd823592: mv oldname newname
<Taras> ok thanks
<jpjacobs> jd823592, indeed mv oldname newname
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: Ubuntu and Kububtu are exactly the same distribution just with a different set of preinstalled packages. Otherwise there is no difference.
<BrowneR> flyingyellowpig just make sure you allocate your partitions correctly, you can share a swap partition between them
<jpjacobs> lol
<Nubbie> flyingyellowpig: just install ubuntu, and after install kubuntu-desktop package.
<jd823592> but it moves OLDNAME under THE NEWNAME isnt it? /newname/oldname
<kaptnemo> Ello
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: Just install the package "kubuntu-desktop" on your Ubuntu or "ubuntu-desktop" on Kubuntu and you will have both.
<eat_static> only if there is a directory named oldname
<jd823592> ok i will trust you ...
<jpjacobs> no... oldname shouldnt be there (i mean in the dir)
<eat_static> i mean newname
<jpjacobs> jd823592, see man mv
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: There really is absolutely no point in making two seperate installations.
<flyingyellowpig> ok,because one my desktop pc i am having problems with the sound and graphic card
<BrowneR> jd823592 you need to be careful if you have a trailing "/" after the dir name
<kaptnemo> so I'm attempting to edit my fstab and when attempting to save I get an error "unable to open file to write" wtf does that mean?
<eat_static> it means you need to be root
<usser> kaptnemo: run the editor as root
<Emiel_> !sudo | kaptnemo
<eat_static> su root kaptnemo
<ubotu> kaptnemo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kirkunit> jd823592: you don't want a trailing slash on newname
<kaptnemo> I went into the terminal and did su and switched to root (near as I can tell)
<padee> jrib: ej, it takes ages to install kdm... is it that big?
<jpjacobs> kaptnemo, you can only write it when using sudo
<Taras> thanks, works fine... except im out of paper
<Nubbie> eat_static: you shouldn't use su root.
<eat_static> Nubbie why not?
* jpjacobs is off to eat
<Nubbie> eat_static: because sudo is much safer?
<jrib> padee: probably pulls in kde, maybe I should have suggested xdm.  But just leave it now I suppose
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: These issues are surely not a question of running Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<kekko_> where would log for packages that fail to execute (for whatever reson) go ?
<speedo_> hi guys
<flyingyellowpig> It just changed the screen size by itself ,is there any support for matrox graphic cards on linux?
<eat_static> why Nubbie
<Nubbie> eat_static: that, and you know, root accounts are disabled by default in ubuntu.....
<usser> kekko_: to stdout
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: What card do you have?
<usser> kekko_: to stderr rather
<eat_static> i dont use ubuntu :)
<usser> kekko_: your konsole
<flyingyellowpig> matrox
<Nubbie> eat_static: then why are you here?
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: Which one?
<kekko_> usser:  no .log created at all?
<eat_static> must i leave?
<flyingyellowpig> Matrox G450
<speedo_> does exist any ubuntu based rescue distro?
<Nubbie> eat_static: you definitely shouldn't be giving people advice if you don't even use it. thats all i'm saying.
<flyingyellowpig> well,it's a old pc
<RapidStorm> im d/l ubantu now and my hdd has only got 1 partition is there a way to partition the drive w/o 4matting???
<Nubbie> eat_static: by all means stay.
<BrowneR> flyingyellowpig: i believe there are kernel drivers for matrox cards but i'm not sure about acceleration
<flyingyellowpig> I am using AMD Duron and Matrox G450 graphic crad
<Nubbie> RapidStorm: are you using windows right now?
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: Looks very supported to me.
<kaptnemo> ok so I've done the su root command and entered my password 5 diff times now and I still can't get myfstab to save...
<Kemurii> hi, anyone got nss_updatedb working?
<usser> kekko_: well its supposed to go somewhere, im not sure where, but when u run from terminal all error msgs will be there
<flyingyellowpig> I don't need it for games ,i just want it back to 1024 x 840 ,now is 800 x 640.And it sucks
<RapidStorm> Nubbie: win xp pro SP2
<Jitenz> anyone for help to beginners
<Nubbie> rapidstorm: after you download/burn the cd, defragment your drive. then run the ubuntu cd, and partition the drive so that there is free space trailing the partition, then create a new partition in that free space.
<Jitenz> ?
<stittel> flyingyellowpig: Which driver are you using?
<Nubbie> RapidStorm: it is very important you defragment your drive though.
<Jitenz> i can't create an ADSL connection
<JC_Denton_> even with my wifi card set in promiscuous mode and wireshark to capture in promisc mode what does one need to do to view the packets "in the air" ?
<eat_static> ubuntu installer can resize partitions???
<kekko_> usser: thx
<BrowneR> Jitenz: are you using a ehternet modem? or usb?
<kaptnemo> ok so I've done the su root command and entered my password 5 diff times now and I still can't get myfstab to save...
<Jitenz> NIC
<flyingyellowpig> I don't know i think now is a mga
<Jitenz> no modem
<krokodilflecken> OK so I just did as someone suggested and installed IE
<krokodilflecken> now WINE is gone :/
<BrowneR> Jitenz: ok so you have a router. does ubuntu detect your NIC?
<Nubbie> kaptnemo: he gave you bad information. use sudo gedit /your/file/here
<kekko_> i need to resize partition from the shell.any suggestion?
<kaptnemo> thank you
<Furthur> I just installed pidgin from getdebs and uninstalled gaim. but I can still open gaim... it seems as though synaptics left the binaries in /usr/bin
<killerbunny> Where do i change was is in the right mouse click menu ? I got "Change desktop background" right now, but would like to add other programs
<Nubbie> kaptnemo: no problem.
<Jitenz> yes. it does detect my nic
<flyingyellowpig> how do i look which drivers i am using?
<stittel> Furthur: Reinstall Gaim.
<flyingyellowpig> on Kubuntu
<stittel> Fruthur: Uninstalling Gaim will remove ubuntu-deskop, which is an important metapackage.
<Nubbie> Furthur: you shouldn't uninstall gaim.
<Furthur> stittel : reinstall then remove?
<stittel> Furthur: Keep it.
<Furthur> stittel: o...k
<BrowneR> Jitenz: ok, well if you use the interface to navigate to system-->admin-->networking you can configure it there
<usser> krokodilflecken: how do u figure wine is gone?
<Furthur> thx
<flyingyellowpig> Just leave Gaim and install Kopete.I think it's better then Gaim
<Nubbie> Furthur: pidgin should install completely separate from gaim anyways.
<Furthur> yea it did
<Jitenz> BrowneR:I tried but it didn't work out.
<usser> flyingyellowpig: yea but kopete is kde
<RapidStorm> Nubbie: do i need any programs to partition or will ubuntu do that 4 u ?
<Furthur> just i dont want gaim anymore lol
<Nubbie> flyingyellowpig: except he said he wants to install pidgin.
<Furthur> I suppose in a few weeks its gonna replace gaim in reps
<Jitenz> BrowneR: It shows that device is active
<usser> Furthur: why wait? =)
<BrowneR> Jitenz: ok, can you get the output from the command: ifconfig
<Nubbie> flyingyellowpig: that and Kopete is written in QT which looks ugly in gnome.
<stittel> Furthur: I don't think Feisty will receive official Pidgin packages.
<krokodilflecken> usser: it's disappeared from my menu, and I can't find it anywhere
<Jitenz> yes. eth0, eth1 and lo
<stittel> Furthur: Gutsy surely will get packages soon, though.
<Jitenz> BrowneR: no ppp0
<Furthur> coz ive unninstalled ubuntu-desktop often
<usser> krokodilflecken: its still there try running wine --version from terminal
<flyingyellowpig> So what is the best Gnome IM then?i mean with webcam support
<Furthur> ok ill try that i guess
<Jitenz> BrowneR: I had a connection in Fedora.
<Nubbie> furthur: thats bad practice, and could lead to a broken system.
<sigwinch> Wow... 1253 nicks. Good evening everone (GMT+2).
<BrowneR> Jitenz oh ok so it looks like you need to setup pppoe
<Jitenz> using same nic.
<Jitenz> yes
<BrowneR> !pppoe | Jitenz
<ubotu> Jitenz: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<usser> Furthur: what happened why pidgin didnt work?
<stittel> Nubbie: Not that most real-world Ubuntu installations out there aren't broken already anyway. :-/
<krokodilflecken> oh, wine 09.36
<killerbunny> Where do i change was is in the right mouse click menu ? I got "Change desktop background" right now, but would like to add other programs ?
<krokodilflecken> well
<Furthur> pidgin works perfectly
<Nubbie> flyingyellowpig: banter has webcam support.
<Furthur> gaim is still there ...
<Poromenos1> How can I pipe a file to gzip?
<flyingyellowpig> ok thx
<usser> Furthur: well uninstall it
<Furthur> marked as removed in synaptics but still working
<usser> Furthur: oh
<Furthur> ya
<Jitenz> thanks BrowneR
<usser> bummer
<BrowneR> Poromenos1 "| gzip"
<Jitenz> thanks ubotu
<RapidStorm> Nubbie: do i need any programs to partition or will ubuntu do that 4 u ?
<stittel> Furthur: As has been said: It's less hassle not to uninstall it.
<Furthur> never happened to me before
<BrowneR> Poromenos1 see man gzip for options
<cables> RapidStorm, Ubuntu will do that for you.
<usser> did u try sudo dpkg --force all -r gaim
<flyingyellowpig> can someone tell how to install flashplayer on Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<stittel> RapidStorm: The ubuntu installer contains a parititioner.
<Dremth> BrowneR, Hey. How do I get the scripts to work? I put them in my script directory and did the chmod thing but I still dont see the menu.
<cables> !flash | flyingyellowpig
<eat_static> cables does ubuntu installer resize partitions???
<ubotu> flyingyellowpig: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<cables> eat_static, yep
<Furthur> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove gaim, only the config
<Furthur>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<jd823592> cannot move `/home/jakub/UT2004-Patch/System' to a subdirectory of itself, `/usr/local/games/ut2004demo/System'         .......................confused ...it doesnt point to itself what is the prblem
<Furthur> this is too weird
<eat_static> nice
<Nubbie> RapidStorm: there is a partition section of the installation. parition manually, edit the partition you already have so it has free space after it, and then you can create a new partition in that free space.
<Poromenos1> BrowneR: ah, thanks a lot, didn't know it was that simple
<RapidStorm> ty cables
<usser> Furthur: ha
<BrowneR> Dremth: where did you put them?
<krokodilflecken> it STILL isn't recognising flash as installed
<moneyshot> hi
<Aez> Hello, I'm having problems with booting with my ubuntu CD
<usser> Furthur: do it by hand then, whereis gaim
<Furthur> ill reinstall and remove... thx for ur help worst comes to worst ill keep gaim
<RapidStorm> ok cool
<Nubbie> eat_static: yes it does.
<Dremth> BrowneR, /home/username/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/
<Nubbie> eat_static: if you defragment them first.
<stittel> Furthur: Just type "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop".
<Furthur> yea i guess i can remove in usr/bin n all
<eat_static> thats pretty near Nubbie
<grave> when i type in "make install" it would say rpm creation
<Nubbie> eat_static: it is.
<krokodilflecken> how do I get a programme running under - over? - wine to recognise flash? I still get fatal error: requires flash for its main menu, it is actually incredible you don't already have this installed
<stittel> Furthur: This should reinstall Gaim and make sure that the important "ubuntu-desktop" metapackage is installed again.
<grave> do i go synaptic package mangment to get rpm?
<Dremth> BrowneR, Do I need to do an Xserver restart?
<stittel> Furthur: Then leave Gaim installed.
<Furthur> i dont want ubuntu-desktop
<Furthur> lol
<cables> The installer must have a script it runs to detect hardware to configure X.org. How come that script isn't available after Ubuntu is installed? If I accidentally break Xorg.conf, it would be nice to be able to run that instead of doing a dpkg-reconfigure and answering all the questions.
<Furthur> i got beryl and banshee
<Nubbie> krokodilflecken: try #wine if you're going to do crazy stuff like try to run flash in wine :D
<BrowneR> Dremth: ok that looks right. not sure about restarting x... i wouldnt have thought so
<krokodilflecken> right
<cables> grave, Ubuntu doesn't use RPM.
<cables> grave, it uses APT.
<cables> !rpm | grave
<stittel> Furthur: ubuntu-desktop is the name of a metapackage and has nothing to do with how your desktop looks like.
<BrowneR> Dremth: they are all marked executable?
<ubotu> grave: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Furthur> stittel : ubuntu-desktop wants to install compiz rythmbox and all
<stittel> Furthur: So what?
<Nubbie> furthur: ubuntu-desktop is used for upgrading your system. it IS a vital package.
<Dremth> BrowneR, I'm pretty sure. I did  "chmod u+x" to them
<BrowneR> Dremth: when you right click they will appear in a submenu marked scripts. is there anything in there?
<Furthur> stittel : so i dont have the choice?
<cables> !ubuntu-desktop | Furthur
<ubotu> Furthur: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<stittel> !ubuntu-desktop | stittel
<Dremth> BrowneR, I see no sub menu named scripts
<cables> stittel, read the ubotu factoid... he can remove it.
<cables> stittel, already did that :)
<Nubbie> lol.
<Deft> hi, has anyone got any experience of efficientpc.co.uk? or alternatively has anyone here bought an ubuntu preinstalled laptop from somewhere else in the UK?
<Furthur> lol ive been using ubuntu for 3 years now
<stittel> cables: He can, yes, but it is not recommended.
<Furthur> i always removed ubuntu-desktop
<BrowneR> Dremth: well you could try chmod a+x instead
<Nubbie> !anyone | deft
<ubotu> deft: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BrowneR> Dremth: altho that shouldnt matter
<cables> stittel, as long as he reinstalls it before an upgrade, he'll be fine.
<Furthur> but ill follow ur advice for the upgrading
<insom^> msg nickserv identify y441ps
<stittel> cables: The problem is more with debfoster and gtk-orphan.
<BrowneR> Dremth: you could also try restarting gnome as you say
<BrowneR> Dremth: as far as i remember it just worked
<Nubbie> Furthur: everytime after you upgrade you'll have to remove rhythmbox, compiz, etc.... every time...
<Deft> Nubbie: that was the whole question actually...
<Dremth> I'll restart first if that doesnt work I'll try the other chmod atributes
<stittel> cables: If you want to keep your system clean using these tools, you will need to know very well what is required for what if you want to use debfoster/gtk-orphan.
<RapidStorm> a question: will ubantu not get viruses or be hacked & does it have it's own firewall ?
<Nubbie> deft: except you never stated your problem with ubuntu......
<cables> RapidStorm, it's pretty much virus and malware free.
<jd823592> is there possibily how to DELETE full directory?
<AndrewB> h
<cables> !firewall | RapidStorm
<cables> !virus | RapidStorm
<usser> RapidStorm: theres no viruses for linux yet, and by default ubuntu comes with no firewall since it has no open ports
<Dremth> BrowneR, I'll restart first if that doesnt work I'll try the other chmod atributes
<Dremth> BrowneR, If that still doesnt work I'll be back in about 45 minutes
<ubotu> RapidStorm: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubotu> RapidStorm: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<RapidStorm> ok
<stittel> !firewall | stittel
<BrowneR> Dremth: ok, make sure there are write permissions too, chmod a+rx
<jrib> jd823592: just right click > move to trash
<Deft> Nubbie: I don't have one.  I was asking if anyone has bought a laptop installed with ubuntu in the UK... My only problem is not knowing whether anyone has,
<stittel> !virus | stittel
<BrowneR> Dremth: i mean READ
<RapidStorm> ty
<jd823592> have no permitions
<jrib> jd823592: what folder?
<bodinux> test
<stittel> The Firewall info text sucks.
<Cybodog> can you install fiesty and use software raid for the install?
<jrib> stittel: make a suggestion
<jrib> !ubotu > stittel (see the private message from ubotu)
<jd823592> ''''''usr/local/games/ut2004demo
<Nubbie> Deft: i could ask if anybody has ever done somersaults while drinking beer, but it's not really relevant to the topic of this channel.
<KDan> anyone know of a way/command to tell if an mp3 and/or wav file is valid or just a different file renamed?
<jrib> jd823592: sudo rm -r /usr/local/games/ut2004demo     be sure you didn't make a typo before pressing enter
<UltimaDude> Hi
<Deft> Nubbie: wanting to buy a laptop with ubuntu on it isn't an ubuntu issue?
<Nubbie> deft: i'm sure people have bought laptops with ubuntu preinstalled... are you just curious?
<usser> jrib: hehe
<Dremth> BrowneR, The chmod a+x worked
<UltimaDude> Nubbie, never seen a laptop with Ubuntu installed
<Dremth> BrowneR, Thanks!
<Dremth> BrowneR, I gtg now though
<usser> UltimaDude: check out sytem76
<UltimaDude> Nubbie: I just got Windows Badista
<UltimaDude> sytem76?
<jd823592> ok thx
<Nubbie> UltimaDude: outside of north america lots of computers come with linux.
<usser> system76 dot com
<Aez> Hello, I'm having problems booting from my ubuntu CD. The BIOS refuses to boot from it even when I switch the boot order so that it will boot from the CD first
<UltimaDude> Nubbie, I'm not american
<usser> UltimaDude: they sell ubuntu laptops
<Nubbie> ultimadude: i didn't say you were.
<UltimaDude> usser: If I as american why is my name Minawa Kazuma
<IowaDave> UltimaDude: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/
<UltimaDude> LowaDave: thanks.
<Nubbie> ultimadude; what i said included non north american websites...
<usser> UltimaDude: www.system76.com
<stittel> jrib: First of all: iptables is a frontend to the Linux kernel packet filter, not a Firewall.
<cables> Aez, try burning it again. It's possible that there's an error on the disk. Also verify your ISO.
<UltimaDude> Anyway, i'm working on a new project
<cables> !md5 | Aez
<ubotu> Aez: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<UltimaDude> Called UWin
<Aez> Alright, I'll try that
<Aez> Thanks
<UltimaDude> Though i'm having some problems on my ubuntu 6.06 disk
<jrib> stittel: it says "managed by"
<stittel> jrib: Firestarter and Guarddog are essentical frontends to iptables.
<UltimaDude> I always get errors loading and my monitor goes crazy
<stittel> jrib: Also a Firewall isn't usually just a packet filter, but consists of application-level proxys.
<UltimaDude> The only version that works for me is 7.04 beta
<Nubbie> ultimadude: use safe graphics mode.
<stittel> jrib: If we are talking about firewalling, we should not leave them out too.
<UltimaDude> Nubbie: its not that, the monitor doesn't like the resolution
<Lopi_> witam
<stittel> jrib: Also we might add the note, that a typical standalone Desktop doesn't need a paket filter at all, as long as no service is running on the inet interface.
<Nubbie> Ultimadude; I think there are live cd boot time options to specify the resolution and refresh rate if you really wanted to.
<Lopi_> po 1: czy conky da sie konfigurowac by mozna bylo ustawic w ktorym miejscu na pulpicie ma sie to pokazywac?
<UltimaDude> Nubbie: i don't think its neccesary, I'm just wondering if I can change to 32bit without another CD
<fuzzy> i've got a pb with the compiz packages. i want to install gnome-compiz-manager(v-0.3.6), but it seems it is in conflict with the compiz i have installed(v 0.5.0.1)
<jrib> stittel: stittel k, but you should modify it and tell ubotu, then your suggestion gets forwarded to the right people
<fuzzy> what can i do?
<Lopi_> po 2: chcac zmieniac distro linuza nie kasujac sobie partycji /home to co powinno znajdywac sie w partycji /boot ?
<Nubbie> ultimadude: just install the 32 bit kernel, and reinstall everything that's 64 bit.
<stittel> jrib: To me a firewall is a concept of different measures to partition networks. For most Windows users it's a flashy software that does nothing of value, asks funny questions and is in fact bad to their system secuirty.
<stittel> jrib: Yes, maybe later I will. Now I'll go eat pizza. :)
<UltimaDude> Nubbie: how?
<jrib> stittel: enjoy :)
<cables> stittel, how is it useless on windows?
<UltimaDude> Nubbie: is there anychance of this messing up?
<Nubbie> ultimadude: yeah probably a good chance.
<cables> stittel, if spyware tries to phone home, it pops up and notifies them.
<stittel> cables: This is very naive.
<fuzzy>  i've got a pb with the compiz packages. i want to install gnome-compiz-manager(v-0.3.6), but it seems it is in conflict with the compiz i have installed(v 0.5.0.1)
<cables> stittel, can you explain?
<UltimaDude> ultimadude: I'm wondering, why does everyone think linux is all hard and everything, when Ubuntu is easy :)
<stittel> cables: It's trivial to tunnel through allowed applications. Numerous proof of concepts have been made for this.
<cables> UltimaDude, people think about Linux and see in their mind's eye a black screen with white letters scrolling across.
<Nubbie> ultimadude: cause people tell them it's scary.
<Whtiger> what does .d represent on the end of some directories?
<Noname`> I need to write permissions to the enclosing directory for the user my webserver. Because it says: "Warning: mkdir() [function.mkdir] : Permission denied in /var/www/mkdir.php on line 5"
<UltimaDude> cables: isn't that freeBSD :P
<cables> stittel, i guess that is a problem. What they should do is combine a hardware firewall with a software frontend.
<rishi> Ultima: well, linux isn't doing all that well for me
* Nubbie remembers DOS:> .....
<Noname`> I need to write permissions to the enclosing directory for the user my webserver. Because it says: "Warning: mkdir() [function.mkdir] : Permission denied in /var/www/mkdir.php on line 5"
<UltimaDude> rishi: howcome?
<rishi> I just installed ubuntu on my external HD
<stittel> cables: You have one chance of preventing spyware from getting out: Turning off real internet accces and forcing everything over very restrictively configured application proxys.
<rishi> and loaded it up, it worked fine
<Nubbie> !repeat | noname`
<ubotu> noname`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kekko_> does linux need to be defraged?
<cables> kekko_, no
<rishi> now when I try to boot from my original drive
<rishi> the one with windows
<Nubbie> kekko_: nope.
<rishi> I get this Grub 2.1 error
<aboyousif> nvidia-legacy?
<kekko_> thx cables and Nubbie
<RapidStorm> bbl
<aboyousif> no bot here
<Nubbie> rapidstorm: defrag! remember
<stittel> cables: Windows messaging (IPC) has no security features from preventing tunneling in any way. Microsoft acknowledges that offically.
<UltimaDude> Is there any very close MSN clone with personal messages?
<stittel> cables: All a personal firewall does on a typical user system is worsening system security by added code complexity.
<kirkunit> Noname: sudo chmod u+w <dir>
<Nubbie> stittel: thats why on a fresh XP install, without even touching a website, you can get spyware.
<rishi> any clue as to how to fix it?
<aboyousif> UltimaDude, try amsn
<usser> UltimaDude: amsb
<usser> damn
<UltimaDude> aboyousif: I did, the font's not right.
<stittel> Nubbie: Not with SP2 and not with no services listening on the inet interface.
<kirkunit> man chmod
* usser time to try out beagle desktop search
<kekko_> so a good and easy firewall for ubuntu shell?
<Nubbie> stittel: most people don't have SP2 cds, they have original XP cds lol.
<stittel> Nubbie: Otherwise please tell me the attack vector of spyware on a Windows system with no firewall but no services running on the inet interface.
<root__> hi there, wen i start ubuntu, i get a kubuntu loading and then a blank screen where i can type in words but nothing happens
<kaja> sss
<aboyousif> UltimaDude, what do you mean by fonts is not right ?
<xtknight> why are my kernel images coming out to be >200M when i'm on a release, non-developmental branch of Feisty?
<Cnl_Delta> how can i recover kubuntu
<stittel> Nubbie: Yes, so instead of installing firwall software before going online they can just install SP2.
<Cnl_Delta> quit
<ataq> hey can anybody recommend a fairly hassle free mail server?
<kekko_> sittel : maybe you know an easy firewall for an ubuntu shell
<Cnl_Delta> exit
<cables> Cnl_Delta, did you install Ubuntu over it?
<stittel> Nubbie: And there really have been enough instances in which infection was only possible because of security holes in Firewall software.
<Nubbie> stittel: what i'm saying is there's a time in between when you're completely open for attacks. if you install XP and let it sit for half an hour connected to the internet, there is a good chance you're collecting junk.
<Nubbie> stittel: i'm not arguing with you about firewall programs.
<stittel> Nubbie: Before going online you configure your Win XP appropriately.
<stittel> Nubbie: Otherwise you've got a problem yes.
<Dremth> Is there a way i can resize the main menu icon in the task bar without resizing the whole taskbar? I want the main menu icon to hang over the top of the task bar.
<stittel> Nubbie: This is due to very, very bad default configuration in Windows.
<saigon> is it really necessary with antivirus sofware on Ubuntu?
<Nubbie> stittel: most people don't know that though. and yeah, it's not their fault.
<grave> when i try make instlal i get permission denied
<Nubbie> saigon: not really.
<jrib> !pl | Lopi_
<ubotu> Lopi_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<saigon> nice, thanks :)
<ieldib> good morning everybody
<RedFoxy> hi all!
<ferronica> is there any application for typing practice in ubuntu 7.04   ?
<killerbunny> Where do i change was is in the right mouse click menu ? I got "Change desktop background" right now, but would like to add other programs
<Nubbie> saigon: the only time i'd ever really have antivirus software is if i were running a mail server.
<UltimaDude> saigon, People really can't be bothered to make viruses for ubuntu, they're letting Windows users suffer enough
<stittel> Nubbie: If they don't know what to do, they also don't know how to properly configure firewalling software.
<ieldib> Does anyone know of a good  GTK  designer ?
<RedFoxy> i've a troubles with wine when i try to execute a program it say: err:module:LdrInitializeThunk "MSVCR80.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<ieldib> i'am having problems with glade
<ieldib> :(
<grave> When i try 'make install' i get a msg permission denied
<saigon> I like it, hehe
<aboyousif> ieldib, glade3
<Cnl_Delta> hi there, when X server does not start, how can i recover it?
<Nubbie> ferronica: yeah it's part of edubuntu.
<aboyousif> ieldib, what problem do you have ?
<stittel> Nubbie: Actually most people should just pay somebody to administer their system or get a Mac.
<ieldib> aboyousif,  is their a apt repository for it
<kjaer> Cnl_Delta, Do you get any error messages ?
<Nubbie> Cnl_Delta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ieldib> aboyousif,   whenever i create a new  object (such as a button)
<ieldib> it  takes up the whole window screen
<ieldib> or if i create a pull down menu
<Cnl_Delta> not at all kjaer , ahh its xorg
<Cnl_Delta> i thought org
<stittel> Nubbie: From my expierence the vast majority of privately administered Windows maschines is is a state beyond pitiful.
<Cnl_Delta> i'll try that
<ferronica> Nubbie: in ubutnu 7.04?
<ieldib> it will sit  right smack dab in the middle of the window
<ieldib> can't remove it
<ieldib> can't resize it
<stittel> Nubbie: And it's not getting that much better with user-friendly Linux distributions such a Ubuntu.
<aboyousif> ieldib, that is normal .. you should use boxes to manage the window first
<UltimaDude> how do i host a server?
<UltimaDude> like with some HTML and stuff
<stittel> Nubbie: Just that Ubuntu is more safe by default because of having sane defaults.
<Nubbie> ferronica: yeah, i forget the name though. it's part of edubuntu, and as such is available for all other ubuntu.
<Ix0s> RedFoxy, Join #winehq for wine support
<usser> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RedFoxy> thanky
<aboyousif> !nvidia-legacy
<ieldib> aboyousif,  any good documentation/books/tutorials on using glade ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> stittel: i'm completely agreeing with you (ie. user has no admin privileges)
<Ix0s> !info nvidia-legacy
<ubotu> Package nvidia-legacy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dremth> grave, type: sudo make install
<Ix0s> !nvidia | aboyousif
<ubotu> aboyousif: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> !info nvidia-glx-legacy | Ix0s
<aboyousif> ieldib, mm i think the documentation is good enough
<ubotu> ix0s: nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 2992 kB, installed size 9780 kB
<Nubbie> ieldib: check the internet or read some man pages.
<IowaDave> ferronica: use Synaptic to install tuxtype
<virus92> where can i find the xcl desktop for ubuntu?
<UltimaDude> I really like ubuntu, it supports my Nvidia NForce 4 drivers and display which my old windows never detected them
<Nubbie> IowaDave: thanks :)
<ferronica> IowaDave: okay
<stittel> Nubbie: Ok, I'll really be gone for my pizza now. I am starving! :)
<ieldib> aboyousif,  Nubbie ,  thanks
<Dremth> Is there a way i can resize the main menu icon in the task bar without resizing the whole taskbar? I want the main menu icon to hang over the top of the task bar.
<aboyousif> ieldib, you are welcome anytime
<flyingyellowpig> if i install ubuntu/kubuntu on a HP Omibook XE4500,will is it search for the right graphic and sound drivers itself ,do i have to it by myself?
<cables> Dremth, no, not that I know of.
<UltimaDude> If I compile WineX do I have to pay monthly?
<cables> flyingyellowpig, if graphics and sound work in the LiveCD, they'll work in the installed version.
<Ix0s> flyingyellowpig, It will detect them, but graphics will be open source that is all
<rsk> UltimaDude: WineX is dead
<rsk> UltimaDude: use wine instead
<UltimaDude> rsk: I mean you can like compile Cedega
<Ix0s> flyingyellowpig, Yeah like cables said, they work in livecd they will work in installed
<UltimaDude> rsk: But do you have to pay monthly
<Ix0s> UltimaDude, Yeah
<UltimaDude> lx0s: :(
<neonimr> how can i make a seperate partition so i can install another linux distro
<flyingyellowpig> ok,so will it work right then,whatever if is a open source
<Cnl_Delta> k that worked, thanks guys
<flyingyellowpig> ?
<cables> neonimr, use the other distro's installer to partition it, or use the Ubuntu LiveCD if you want a gui
<kaptnemo> can someone take a look at my fstab seetings and tell me why my drives aren't mounting? PLEASE!?!
<IowaDave> flyingyellowpig: your computer is listed here: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hp.html
<flyingyellowpig> ok thx IowaDave
<sophus> I have that problem X wouldnt start if i use the evdev driver for my mouse.. I've searched on google, and it seems to be a bug, but im not completely sure.. Does someone know why my X crashes?
<kaptnemo> can someone take a look at my fstab seetings and tell me why my drives aren't mounting? PLEASE!?!
<SeriousSven> I need to let file-roller support rar files, I have the rar file from the rar for linux but I don't remember where to place it
<cables> Is making /boot a separate partition a good idea?
<IowaDave> flyingyellowpig: if you can discover the kind of video card in your laptop you may be able to search the forums for a how-to on installing dedicated drivers
<Cnl_Delta> whats the difference bewtween xgl and xserver, if x doesn't work how can xgl be recovered?
<kaptnemo> can someone take a look at my fstab seetings and tell me why my drives aren't mounting? PLEASE!?!
<flyingyellowpig> I have a Via S3 Savage
<mjr> cables, not really unless you know you need it for some reason (LVM, software raid...)
<cables> !repeat | kaptnemo
<ubotu> kaptnemo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kr0ntab> flyingyellowpig, you can also try out Ubuntu using the live CD which comes by default on the desktop install cd.  you will see for yourself how the laptop reacts without installing anything.
<empty> I need help on installing nvidia geforce fx 5200 on feisty
<cables> mjr, if I keep /boot on a separate partition, I would have less of a risk of having an unbootable system if I needed to reinstall Ubuntu and it failed, right?
<flyingyellowpig> ok thx
<IowaDave> flyingyellowpig: via does provide linux drivers for some of its cards. I have a via card and was able to replace the default vesa driver with a via driver.  edgy (and presumably feisty) support via
<sophus> empty: did you tried look on ubuntuguide.org?
<empty> ya
<empty> but cannot
<empty> i have a integrated graphic card by intel which i used to install feisty
<UltimaDude> I don't really like intel anymore :(
<At0mic_PC> I got a couple of questions. None are really ubuntu specific. One is when using date how do you change the HW clock? I booted into windows and it messed my time up. Now ever time the computer gets rebooted I have to change the time again.
<vickdini> hi! i installed the newest version of ubuntu and everything went ok, but when i restarted my pc the windows boot screen showed up instead of ubuntu's. hope you can help
<astro> #join ubuntun-cn
<empty> but when i switch to nvidia card i cannot even boot into the system terminal
<UltimaDude> vickdini: Did you choose MBR?
<empty> even in recovery i will get some  error
<IowaDave> At0mic_PC: how old is the PC? could be the battery on the motherboard needs replacing?
<At0mic_PC> Second is are any of you guys into astronomy? I was wondering are there any astronomy type programs for linux?
<rsk> At0mic_PC: yeah celestia is one
<frojnd> hello guys how can I make that 2.6.20-15-generic will be before 2.6.20.7 on my grub list?? here is my menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19466/
<Kr0ntab> empty, did you disable the integrated card in the bios?  or at least change the priority if possible to the AGP card?
<kirkunit> atomic_pc: stellarium as well
<empty> My pc is 4 years old
<At0mic_PC> IowaDave: I doubt it. It was working fine, but I booted into windows and it changed the time.
<At0mic_PC> rsk: kirkunit: Thanks
<vickdini> i chose the manual setup and later clicked advanced in the last step an left it hd0
<LjL> i've got two network interfaces, and when i boot, sometimes, in an apparently random fashion, they're swapped (what's normally eth0 becomes eth1 and vice versa). what could be the cause, and how could i avoid this?
<empty> can anyone help me install nvidia fx graphic card
<caner> how do we uninstall any package. i have installed cedega and now i want to remove it. i used "aptitude remove" command but it didnt work??
<pabllo> Hi everyone
<bruenig> caner, look in your cedega documentation, cedega is not an ubuntu product
<UltimaDude> caner: How did you install it?
<At0mic_PC> I thought there was some sort of hwclock -sync or something?
<vox754> LjL, !   like two ethernet cards?
<Spee_Der> caner, sudo apt-get remove cedega
<LjL> vox754: yes, two plain fastethernet cards
<pabllo> Can somebody give me a hand with my problem, it seems there's no solution!!!!!!
<caner> i installed it from a .deb package
<LjL> vox754: actually, one is integrated in the motherboard
<SlimeyPete> caner: sudo dpkg --remove <package name>
<UltimaDude> pabllo: Whats the problem?
<caner> let me try it SlimeyPete
<kaptnemo> can someone take a look at my fstab seetings and tell me why my drives aren't mounting? PLEASE!?!
<At0mic_PC> hwclock --systohc
<At0mic_PC> Found it.
<pabllo> ultimadude, when I start I game, I can see no menus. Ihear the music, I know the game is running but I can't see anything but a black screen.
<At0mic_PC> man pages are awesome.
<vox754> LjL, oh,yes, it could be various combinations like two PCI or one integrated as you say. I've got not clue,but I think I've read there is a way to name the interfaces yourself.
<caner> it says cedega isnt installed but i can see and run the prog using just $cedega
<UltimaDude> pabllo: It seems like a graphics card problem, have you got the drivers?
<flyingyellowpig> Hi there again IowaDave my graphic card is Via Twister (Savage)
<ilreds> hi
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: so where is your fstab? did you put it on pastebin?
<ilreds> how can i change the order of my two sound cards?
<kaptnemo> pastebin?
<pabllo> ultimadude, in deed, i've tried them all. By the way, I have a nvidia nv18 gerofce 4 video card
<POVaddct> !pastebin | kaptnemo
<caner> "cedega-small_6.0_all.deb" is the name of the package ive installed. but i cant remove it
<ubotu> kaptnemo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vox754> flyingyellowpig, I think all Savage cards are supported since they are not new. Look at viaarena.
<kaptnemo> k
<flyingyellowpig> so is there any chance it will work well with Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> caner: sudo dpkg --remove cedega-small_6.0_all           ?
<UltimaDude> Pabllo: I Have a nforce 4 aswell, What game are you trying to run?
<At0mic_PC> rsk: kirkunit: I never really did this stuff when I was a kid. I can find venus just because it's easy but none of the other planets. These things hard to read?
<caner> thanks SlimeyPete
<knapp_> What's the best way to get Xfce and Gnome installed and to both exist in harmony (ie, not cludder up the menus, etc)
<caner> let me give it a try
<LjL> vox754: i'm particularly puzzled by the fact that *most of the time*, they're recognized in the right "order". just sometimes they get mixed up
<flyingyellowpig> ok,So which one uses less from the system,Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<flyingyellowpig> i mean RAM
<POVaddct> flyingyellowpig: xubuntu :)
<UltimaDude> napp_: Isn't it install xubuntu-desktop
<strabes> flyingyellowpig: i haven't noticed a huge difference - i just prefer kde
<pabllo> ultimadude, every single one. :) haha not all but, ppracer, tremulous, scorched 3d and some others I can't remember
<vox754> LjL, I assume the correct order is that in which you use them to provide a router setting or something specific
<UltimaDude> Pabblo: hmmmmm
<UltimaDude> pabbllo: hmmmmmm*
<knapp_> UltimaDude, but wont that clutter menus and replace the ubuntu splash?
<pabllo> ultimadude, I've been searching for an answer for three days
<caner> thanks SlimeyPete it worked. i didnt like cedega :)
<kaptnemo> POVaddct http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19473/
<LjL> vox754: yes. both are set up statically
<knapp_> Ultimadude, I would like to have it where I can just have Ubuntu and be able to switch sessions (like you would see on Fedora or some other distro)
<strabes> knapp_: you can change the bootsplash if you want
<zaggynl> Anyone knows howto use xfire in Ubuntu?
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: and which partitions don't get mounted?
<flyingyellowpig> Well, i tried xubuntu,on my desktop pc,so i like Ubuntu and Kubuntu.So i just need to know which one will perform better
<zaggynl> !xfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UltimaDude> knapp_: you can switch, I have KDE and gnome together
<strabes> knapp_: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2007/02/17/change-bootsplash-images-in-ubuntu/
<vox754> flyingyellowpig, I'd go with Ubuntu, look here http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=25&CatID=2580
<kaptnemo> hdb1, hdc1,
<flyingyellowpig> I don't to play games just listen to music/videos and use internet and office applications
<IowaDave> flyingyellowpig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318520.  it's a how-to on the S3 Twister drivers for ubuntu
<pabllo> ultimadude, do you think I can solve that?
<flyingyellowpig> thx
<pabllo> ultimadude, or am I condammned to see all black?
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: run blkid to see if the UUIDs are correct
<POVaddct> !uuid | kaptnemo
<ubotu> kaptnemo: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<timmi-inuse1> how do i install icon themes?
<knapp_> k thanks a lot ultimadude, strabes
<UltimaDude> knapp_: No problem.
<UltimaDude> pabllo: Tryed running and native linux games?
<strabes> knapp_: you should try kde for the fun of it. i tried it and ended up switching.
<xoB> Need help to update firefox 1.15 > 2.0.0.3 And ubuntu 6.06 > 7.04, im new so i would like good explaination so i understand i know what im doing..! :)
<Softly> sup?
<strabes> xoB: sudo update-manager -c
<kaptnemo> POVaddct bash: !shell: event not found
<knapp> strabes, yeah I've used KDE for a long time. I love it. I decided to give gnome a try, now I'm going to give XFCE a try ;)
<pabllo> ultimadude, do you mean sudoku, iango, nibbles, they all work
<strabes> knapp: oh sweet
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: if you are running bash, you _are_ already in a shell
<kaptnemo> lol
<vox754> flyingyellowpig, just so you know, that page tells that VIA has source code for drivers that support S3 ProSavage cards. Those drivers are already in the kernel so you don't need to install them "manually", unless there is some awkward problem.
<Noiano> hellp
<strabes> xoB: you might have trouble upgrading from dapper to feisty though. I'm just warning you. Make sure you back up all your important data because your system might be toast after you upgrade.
<UltimaDude> Maybe Ubuntu should come with KDE,Gnome and XFCE on the DVD version.
<LjL> !away > DarkRAM`away    (DarkRAM`away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Noiano> i'm having problem with openssl: i need to ad a cert as a CA cert in order to have no warnings...any ideas?
<rishi> hey, i've been working on this for a couple of hours now and I'm getting absolutely no where
<vox754> !nickspam > DarkRAM`away
<saturn04> /leave
<strabes> !nickspam > strabes
<Noiano> saturn04: /part
<rishi> I have ubuntu installed on an external HDD, and when I try to launch windows on my primary HDD without the external plugged in, I get this Grub 2.1 error
<vox754> LjL, by the way, the factoids !nickspam and !away, you may merge them if you think it is appropriate
<LjL>  /leave usually works just as well (in most clients), you just don't need to put a space.
<UltimaDude> is there any way to replace kubuntu loading bar
<xoB> Strabes: Yeah tried upgrading to 7,04 fom cd, but my screen go crazy and say "input not supported"
<ConspiracyTheory> What is the best distro of linux?
<flyingyellowpig> ok thx good then.I hope it will work,but will be any problem if i install Ubuntu/Kubuntu on same laptop?Because since i have installed Xfce and Ubuntu then Kubuntu on my desktop pc ,the sound is missing and the display changed it size from 1024 x 840 to 800 x 640 and i can't get it back how it was
<POVaddct> ConspiracyTheory: there is no best. there is just personal preference.
<strabes> xoB: you mean you tried a fresh install of 7.04? Do you have an ATI card?
<pabllo> ultimadude, please, dude, help me out I'm stucked
<xoB> Strabes: No Ge-Force
<LjL> !best > ConspiracyTheory    (ConspiracyTheory, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usser> rishi: boot from windows recovery into automated recovery mode and issue "fixmbr" command
<UltimaDude> pabllo: I have a question, are you running native linux games or windowss?
<dabide> hi, i'm running ubuntu server (edgy), is there a simple way to create a single webpage with an upload form, so i can upload files to my server with only a webbrowser available?
<jager> server irc.dejatoons.net
<sn0tz|afk> can someone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433371 i posted on this forum but no one can seem to help
<pabllo> ultimadude, no, man, I'm using Feisty Fawn as we speak
<usser> rishi: but i gotta warn u once u start tampering with stuff like mbr u computer can be rendered useless
<ConspiracyTheory> is suse or red hat better than ubuntu?
<rishi> that's not fun
<IowaDave> vox754: thanks for pointing out the via drivers are in the kernel. what's the trick for switching to those? is it just an edit of xorg.conf?
<strabes> ConspiracyTheory: it's all preference
<usser> rishi: its just a warning u should be fine
<rishi> so what does fmbr do?
<kaptnemo> POVaddct how do I run blkid?
<POVaddct> ConspiracyTheory: for the last time: there is no best. there is just personal preference.
<usser> rishi: remember to disconnect all the external hdd
<zen-owl> hello, does feisty have support for bcm43xx cards?
<usser> rishi: and unless u have some witty windows setup(like dual boot xp vista)
<UltimaDude> pabblo, I Know that but are the games for linux or windows?
<vox754> IowaDave, at least for the unichrome family you change the driver to "via"
<usser> rishi: fixmbr fixes your master boot record which was overwritten by an ubuntu boot loader
<UltimaDude> I wanted to play Tales Of Symphonia not be stuck on IRC :p
<rishi> ah, I see
<zen-owl> and is it able to configure g2.18  and x7.2 to use a resolution of 1200x800? (widescreen laptop)
<usser> rishi: which u'll change to windows native one when u do fixmbr
<rishi> usser: thanks for the help, I'm going to give it a shot now
<xoB> Strabes: Thanks for the help btw :)
<UltimaDude> I also have a problem
<bob_> can someone help me setup a printer please?
<david2tm> em hello everyone. i'm trying to install drv. for my modem. after sucesfuly runnig ./configure, i'm tryied make, but this error was one of errors out there: "error: dsp.h no such file or derictory". i suppose it's part of some lib, which i don't have. which lib it is? or is there other problem?
<UltimaDude> The LiveCD didn't see I had Windows installed
<strabes> xoB: i recommend you try the alternate install CD if you can't boot into the regular live CD
<bob_> !printer
<strabes> UltimaDude: you can just add a windows option into your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: i guess "blkid /dev/theblockdevice" (what theblockdevice has to be substituted by the appropriate device)
<IowaDave> vox754: i probably should have just tried that first. i went through the whole compile-install cycle before editing xorg.conf. everything worked out fine, though.
<usser> rishi: here u go from ms faq Writing a new master boot record to your system partition could damage your partition tables and cause your partitions to become inaccessible.
<strabes> UltimaDude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/2646
<flyingyellowpig> Have anyone get the hands on Ubuntu Studio?
<UltimaDude> strabes: Its too late now, i'll redo it when I get a windows install CD
<rishi> ah man.
<rishi> Think I should do it?
<vox754> IowaDave, I'm not sure if the very old cards or those Savage cards need a special driver. But yeah, I started with "vesa", it sucked, I simply changed that to "via" and added the correct modes and it worked perfectly, well... without 3D, but that's okay. Also read "man via"
<rishi> what would your advice be
<xoB> Strabes: The problem is not booting the system, it goes well.. When i hit install i starts loading the files, and koabunka my screen go nuts. I ordered a free cd of fieasty though, hoping that will solve the problem. Thanks for the help :)
<stix> what are you trying to do rishi
<usser> rishi: but seeing how u cant access your win partition anyway, i'd see give it a go
<usser> *say
<strabes> UltimaDude: oh did it erase windows? in that case check out this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=358183&amp;highlight=windows
<rishi> usser: I'm in my windows partition right now
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: i suggest looking in the manpage of blkid or blkid --help
<rishi> I just can't access it without the external HDD installed
<rishi> er, not installed
<rishi> plugged in
<IowaDave> vox754: right. 2D serves well for office stuff.
<kaptnemo> POVaddct Ok ty
<crolle17> what are the minimal requrirements for using vmware-player?
<crolle17> requirements
<stix> you cant boot windows without external usb drive connected
<stix> ?
<Phrozen_One[Away> wheres the inittab file in ubuntu?
<pabllo> I really need help, I've been searching, asking everyone if they can help me with mi NVIDIA card configuration but no one seems to know why do I have that problem. I know my card accepts 3d because I have beryl, although I deactivate it when I'm about to play. The thing is, when I start any 3d game I can't see the menu, therefore I can't play. HHEEEEELLLPPP, PLEASE!!!!!!
<flyingyellowpig> what r the commands to install flash player on Kubuntu?I am a noob sorry,still learning to use Linux
<LjL> !flash > flyingyellowpig    (flyingyellowpig, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usser> stix: he's got ubuntu there and apparentely grub is on his main hdd, and when external hdd disconnected grub cant find ubuntu and spits an error
<usser> stix: thats my guess
<rishi> stix: correct
<POVaddct> kaptnemo: btw, you should get some command line knowlegde anyway. very useful in rescue situations.
<codecaine> anybody have updates with festy that don't update like compiz
<stix> i see
<stix> well when you installed your external drive must have been connected??
<Kr0ntab> crolle17, power... and a wee bit of ram.  well enough to accomodate the guest OS RAM defined in the vmware image.
<vox754> IowaDave, There is a "master thread" in the forums that follows the via driver since 2005, and they notice the drivers have been there in the kernel since, although they had more problems, specially with DRI and 3D.
<rishi> yeah, I installed from the Live CD onto my external drive.
<flyingyellowpig> I have download it,but i don't any clue how to install it
<david2tm> em hello everyone. i'm trying to install drv. for my modem. after sucesfuly runnig ./configure, i'm tryied make, but this error was one of errors out there: "error: dsp.h no such file or derictory". i suppose it's part of some lib, which i don't have. which lib it is? or is there other problem?
<stix> it wrote the boot record to the external drive
<pabllo> I really need help, I've been searching, asking everyone if they can help me with mi NVIDIA card configuration but no one seems to know why do I have that problem. I know my card accepts 3d because I have beryl, although I deactivate it when I'm about to play. The thing is, when I start any 3d game I can't see the menu, therefore I can't play. HHEEEEELLLPPP, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Phrozen_One[Away> wheres the inittab file in ubuntu?
<flyingyellowpig> the file is in tar.gz
<UltimaDude> i'm going to go off
<usser> stix: nope
<UltimaDude> :(
<usser> stix: to the internal
<MementoMori> hi all
<UltimaDude> bye
<vox754> !repeat | pabllo
<ubotu> pabllo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stix> usser: he installed to the external or internal?
<flyingyellowpig> and i can't find the run tab like on windows
<IowaDave> vox754: on my recent build, my mb included an integrated K8M890. found good how-to at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<rishi> stix: external
<usser> stix: he installed to the external, but the grub is on the internal
<rajiv_nair> flyingyellowpig:hit alt+f2
<MementoMori> in which repository can I find vmware server from dapper?
<flyingyellowpig> ok i will try
<jbroome> MementoMori: vmware server you have to get from vmware
<jbroome> player is in the repos
<stix> rishi: hmmmm ive had this happen but with two internal drives format one then system will not boot but that was a long time ago good luck if I can help you I will are you usually in here
<vox754> IowaDave, oh yeah. All unicrhome-based cards are going to be supported thanks to the guys at Openchrome. However the 3D is going to be tricky since apparently VIA doesn't want to release the specifications for it.
<rishi> well, I just got ubuntu yesterday and since then I've been in here for quite some time
<usser> rishi: what error code does it give again?
<cas13y> I'm stuck in installing ubuntu LTS. (first time ever installing any linux)
<rishi> uhh. I honestly can't remember, I think it was along the lines of "Error 21"
<flyingyellowpig> ok i hit Alt+F2 then what i have to do now ?do i have to type sudo apt-get !flash or r kde apt-get !flash
<usser> rishi: yep, ok my suggestion is to do fixmbr
<usser> rishi: u wont be able to access ubuntu but thats ok
<usser> rishi: boot into live cd
<kazol> what are some good elecronic CAD\simulation programs for Linux?
<david2tm> does anybody know which lib is dsp.h?
<Ramosa> How do I know beforehand if my wireless card is supported by Ubuntu?
<piratepenguin> kazol: QCad is one
<ikonia> david2tm thats a header - not a lib
<rishi> but can I boot directly from the external HDD from the bios?
<SeveredCross> Ramosa: Google!
<kazol> piratepenguin: thx
<rishi> after I do that
<ferox> Ramosa: try a live cd
<Ramosa> SeveredCross, is wireless setup plug n play?
<cas13y> I'm stuck at installing at part 5 of 6 (partitioning correctly)
<cas13y> (brb
<ikonia> cas13y whats the problem
<Ramosa> ferox, no I got Ubuntu installed, but need to buy a wireless card
<david2tm> ikonia: i understand that, but where do i get that header?
<usser> rishi: try to follow this faq to fix your ubuntu install
<usser> rishi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<vox754> !wifi
<ikonia> david2tm dsp.h is xorg I think
<ferox> try a live wireless card :)
<Ramosa> bah
<rishi> usser: thanks
<usser> rishi: i dont think so
<usser> rishi: what we want to do, is to give windows hdd its native mbr
<usser> rishi: and to external hdd write an ubuntu mbr
<Ramosa> ferox, what wireless card have you got working?
<ferox> ram
<SeveredCross> Ramosa: More or less.
<ferox> Ramosa: now i'm linux intel wireless card
<SeveredCross> Install the card and restart Ubuntu should work.
<usser> rishi: that way windows will be happy and ubuntu hdd will boot from BIOS
<SeveredCross> Intel Pro Wireless will work.
<rishi> sounds good
<cas13y> (back)
<SeveredCross> Atheros cards work.
<ferox> also slink cards work
<rishi> thanks for the help usser and stix, I'm going to go try it now :S
<ferox> also dlink cards work
<ikonia> just look at the supported list
<ikonia> !hcl
<Ramosa> thanks
<ferox> linksys to
<Aqwis> Hidan, i
<Aqwis> nvm
<cas13y> the problem is that I have a 40 GB hdd, (which over 20GB are used/reserved for Win XP use) and that partitioning the left 15/20GB is totally new to me
<Ramosa> which wireless card do you recommend of all those?
<ikonia> cas13y that partitioner walks you through it
<ikonia> Ramosa read the supported list - they all work
<LjL> !netsplit
<Ramosa> ikonia, got link?
<ikonia> LjL ubotu is dead
<cas13y> back, if anyone responded yet - please repeat
<vox754> !wifi
<LjL> ikonia: just on the other side of the split... but yes
<Ix0s> cas13y, You just use the paritioner inside ubuntus installer
<ikonia> Ramosa no - ubotu is dead, but the hcl on the ubunt.com website
<ar1> hi
<ikonia> cas13y the partitioner tool will guide you
<cotton> do all versions of linux share the same terminal?
<ikonia> LjL thought it went before the split
<cas13y> yes I tried to, that went wrong
<usser> cotton: what do u mean?
<ikonia> cotton the terminal you are refering to is supplied by gnome
<AaronMT> Why does ubuntu lockup when I click Ok after entering my Wireless WEP key?
<ferox> is possible to view shutdown log?
<Ix0s> cotton, Yes really, theres nothing you can do in ubuntu that you cant do in say gentoo
<ikonia> ferox use a text editor
<cotton> ohh
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ramosa> I've no idea where to look on ubuntu.com for supported hardware
<LjL> ikonia: i guess the servers weren't connected anymore before the actual split was visible. now it'll take a while before ubotu resyncs, too, most likely
<Ramosa> ok thanks
<ikonia> LjL looks like its back any how
<LjL> actually, it's back with decent lag already
<ferox> ikonia: i don't know wich file open with a text editor
<Aqwis> I'm having some problems with using the msttcorefonts in Firefox in ubuntu... on all webpages using one of the msttcorefonts such as Verdana or Georgia, Firefox displays the equalient font that comes with Ubuntu instead of the proper msttcorefont
<TECH_1> I think I found a fix for the screen resolution problem.
<ikonia> ferox look in /var/log
<reya276> hello everyone
<vox754> !wifi | Ramosa
<cas13y> !me test
<AmirB_> how does network manager handle repeaters?
<dsfsdf> how can i update the kernel
<ubotu> Ramosa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> cas13y don't play with the bot please
<cas13y> sorry
<ar1> i just installed ubuntu feisty fawn but i can't install new softwares. i tried in a terminal and with synaptic and they both tell me i have some kind of dpkg problem. could someone tell me how to fix this problem please?
<AaronMT> Why does ubuntu lockup when I click Ok after entering my Wireless WEP key?
<ikonia> ar1 use sudo
<Ix0s> cas13y, Only winds up the ops and well you dont want them angry :D
<AmirB_> cuz I'm using a repeater and both it and the original access point have the same name, but network manager only lists one of them (the farther one) and connects to it
<ikonia> AaronMT look in the logs and dmesg
<IowaDave> Aquis: you probably already did this: need to restart Firefox after installing the ms fonts.
<reya276> Can someone help me install Real Player 10
<Aqwis> IowaDave, did that multiple times.
<ikonia> reya276 what aprt is not clear
<ikonia> part
<AaronMT> ikonia: Which var/log would it be under
<Ix0s> reya276, Use the one in synaptic :)
<IowaDave> Aqwis: ok.
<Aqwis> I'm pretty sure it worked fine in 6.06 and 6.10
<reya276> which part
<AmirB_> on the other hand, if I type "iwlist scan" it shows both the access point and the repeater
<ikonia> AaronMT /var/log is the directory
<ferox> ikonia: var/log/?
<reya276> I just downloaded a .BIN file for real player 10
<AaronMT> ikonia: daemon, messages, syslog etc
<ikonia> ferox yes, /var/log
<cas13y> should I set a partition ready in win xp (Paragon Part. Manager) before starting live cd + installing?
<Squall> Hmm..
<Squall> I have a problem
<crolle17> i want to run wmware-player with a windows2000.vmx. the system is amd2200 cpu and 512 mb ram. should be enough?
<Savvra> Besides Wine (which I couldn't get to work for the life of me) know of any software that will allow for using window's programs?
<ikonia> AaronMT look in the syslog player
<usser> crolle17: yep
<IowaDave> Aqwis: i'm using 6.06 and firefox uses the ms fonts correctly. don't know about feisty yet.
<ikonia> crolle17 ask in #vmwarehq
<usser> crolle17: that has to do it
<Aqwis> hmz
<ar1> i just installed ubuntu feisty and i've got some problems installing new softwares. it tells me dpkg has an error in it's code. how do i fix that?
<Lilacor> AmirB_: repeaters are layer one
<Savvra> I'm using fiesty btw.
<Lilacor> AmirB_: they shouldn't even register under the OS
<ikonia> ar1 I've told you 2 times now - use sudo
<ferox> ikonia: wich file in var/log for shutdown log?
<vox754> cas13y, yes you could if you trust your partitioning program, otherwise I'd partition with Gparted
<Aqwis> ikonia, i bet he doesn't know what that means :)
<pabllo> casl3y, I recommend you to download and install ubuntu from the alternate cd version, really, do that. but the partition, do it in th elive cd
<ikonia> ferox there isn't one - hence why I said check the syslog to see if anything complained on shutdown
<TECH_1> ar1..id reload..maybe your over clocked for install?
<ar1> ikonia: sorry, i didn't see it. i tried sudo
<ferox> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> ar1 whats the error message
<AmirB_> ?
<AmirB_> lilacor: what does that mean?
<ar1> ikonia: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cas13y> vox: problem is that using the installationdelivered partitionmanager (gparted) gives errors when the installation starts
<Squall> http://img481.imageshack.us/img481/3076/screenshotqt5.png
<Squall> I need to deled the ones with the X's
<ar1> and lots of "core dumped"
<Squall> but it says I don't have permission
<tunganet> how come i totally lost my internet connection to brower/games
<tunganet> but i can connect to here..
<Squall> and I need to edit the original one..Can't, no permission
<dsfsdf> i wanna update my kernel
<AmirB_> Lilacor: what does that mean? that it connects to the receiver? but I'm not getting the strength I should be getting, and in iwconfig it lists both of them
<dsfsdf> what should i do
<vox754> !kernel | dsfsdf
<ubotu> dsfsdf: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Lilacor> AmirB_: you don' t need to know the details, all you need to know is if you're asking about how a network repeater interacts with the OS...it shouldn't.
<Squall> Does anyone know what I should do?
<grave> Anyone have rockwell riptide sound audio>? or modem/sound audio?
<crolle17> usser, but running it the system (ubuntu) is crashing after having loaded nearly the whole of the win2000.vmx
<Lilacor> AmirB_: wireless repeaters MIGHT be different but I doubt it
<pabllo> problems with my nvidia, hhhhhheeeeeeeeellllllllllp
<AmirB_> Lilacor: but I do need to know the details because I need it to connect to the repeater and not to the access point so that I can get a good connection
<Lilacor> pabllo: please ask your question
<Lilacor> AmirB_: that doesn't make sense to me from a OSI layer perspective
<AmirB_> and I have no Idea what OSI means
<Lilacor> AmirB_: the repeater is supposed to be nothing but a signal booste
<Lilacor> booster
<pabllo> lilacor, although i have my drivers installed, when I try to play a 3d game all I get is a black screen , and I hear the sound
<Lilacor> AmirB_: if it is properly boosting the signal, you should be able to connect to the AP behind it
<AmirB_> Lilacor: but previously, and on windows, it displayed as it's own access point, and I could choose whether or not to connect to the original unit or to the repeater
<Lilacor> pabllo: what do you see under your /var/log/messages regarding your problem?
<usser> crolle17: hm, ask in #vmwarehq
<ferox> nothing
<rishi> ok, I'm backing up a couple of important files before I go through with this
<crolle17> usser, did so, and they are all sleeping...
<rishi> but in the meantime, think you guys could help me with another problem?
<usser> rishi: sure
<Lilacor> AmirB_: okay, so a network repeater might work differently from a wired repeater in this case. I'm not sure how they work so I can't assist you any further.
<usser> rishi: shoot
<crolle17> usser, can you com into the #vmware?
<Lilacor> AmirB_: I mean a wireless network repeater
<rishi> I have a wireless network with the SSID of "Ishair"
<rishi> and when I try to connect to it under ubuntu
<crolle17> usser, ;)
<AmirB_> Lilacor: okay, thanks for trying though, I apreciate it
<rishi> it just doesn't connect, and I typed in Ishair when it prompted for it
<usser> crolle17: i wouldnt know much about vmware
<rishi> is there something wrong with the drivers?
<Lilacor> crolle17: do you encounter any error messages?
<Snr_Whippy> Hi just installed feisty fawn anyone know if compiz is just supposed to work?
<Lilacor> crolle17: 512 should be enough for your guest VM
<flyingyellowpig> do i need any firewall or any security software for Ubuntu?
<rishi> oh and it asks for the WEP/WPA key, but I don't have any protection on my router so I just left them blank
<Lilacor> Snr_Whippy: that depends on what video card you're using
<jayson> hi people, my kernel crash with this message "[29663.248124]  invalid opcode: 0000 [1]  SMP" when i executing ffmepg, my kernel is "2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux", anyone can help me ?
<Snr_Whippy> yeah ati mobile
<Snr_Whippy> radeon xpress 200M
<yagami> can anyone tell me what exactly i am missing here: http://rafb.net/p/UpOxvC96.html
<Snr_Whippy> used to use it on beryl on edgy
<Lilacor> rishi: select none under security if possible...not sure if it is there or not
<pabllo> lilacor, I wouldn't be able to tell you
<yagami> thats the error i get when i run glxinfo
<Toma-> jayson: install and use the -386 kernel... (sudo apt-get install linux-386)
<cas13y>  http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9969/screenshotip5.png - this is what I have at 5/6 of installation, (partitioning). can someone tell me what to do to make installation work
<TECH_1> flyingyellowpig....synap/firestarter.
<pabllo> lilacor, it's a bunch of information
<rishi> Lilacor: it's not there
<flyingyellowpig> ok
<Toma-> jayson: thatll get you booting at least
<yagami> i've finally managed to rehaul the kernel and restricted drivers- at some point after doing the update, i found that my nvidia-glx-legacy drivers stopped working
<POVaddct> rishi: did you check with iwconfig if your wireless card is actually associated to the AP (router)?
<jayson> Toma-> When i use i686 my kernel crash
<yagami> so can anyone please take a look at this paste ( http://rafb.net/p/UpOxvC96.html ) and tell me what i need to apt-get?
<rishi> POV: nope, how would I go about that?
<Lilacor> pabllo: run your program, have 'tail -f /var/log/messages' running in a background terminal window and then check to see what happens when you encounter your black screen
<flyingyellowpig> thx TECH_1
<Lilacor> rishi: I see
<Toma-> jayson: yes. if you use -386 your kernel wont crash. it has no SMP support built in
<TECH_1> np.
<Snr_Whippy> so compiz only supports a small set of gfx cards
<POVaddct> rishi: open a terminal window and run iwconfig without parameters
<bob> can someone please help me get a printer working so I dont have to use windows?
<Lilacor> Snr_Whippy: if you can use it on edgy, you *should* be able to use it under feisty
<cas13y> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9969/screenshotip5.png - this is what I have at 5/6 of installation, (partitioning). can someone tell me what to do to make installation work
<jayson> Toma- if i use i386 i don't have functions of SMP processor ?
<Snr_Whippy> yeah but do i need to install beryl
<crolle17> Lilacor, no error-message, but the system is doing nothing.
<Toma-> jayson: no.
<Ashex|srv> !beryl | Snr_Whippy
<ubotu> Snr_Whippy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Toma-> jayson: do you have an SMP processor?
<jayson> Toma- but i used i386 for every days and kernel crash
<jayson> Toma- yeah i do
<Toma-> jayson: ahh ok
<rishi> POVaddct: thanks, I'll give it a shot when I get my ubuntu up and running again
<crolle17> Lilacor, the player is running the win2000, but just 1 sec before being ready nothing happens any more.
<jayson> Toma- i have a Pendium D 2.8GHz
<cas13y> http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9969/screenshotip5.png - this is what I have at 5/6 of installation, (partitioning). can someone tell me what to do to make installation work (please someone!)
<Lilacor> crolle17: do you get any error messages from your terminal window?
<scotv453> Can someone help me with opening a cd. I uninstalled a few media players and installed grip. But now when I try to open a cd from the desktop, I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc
<POVaddct> rishi: supporting a system which is not even booted is kind of hard..
<liam> xD
<Lilacor> crolle17: [assuming you run the player from the CLI] 
<liam> im on a emulator 8)
<jayson> Toma- I can do the boot, so my kernel crash when i converting videos
<crolle17> Lilacor, i have to check it. could be that i will leave the channle next time (because of restarting the system)...
<liam> oh i am awesome 8)
<rishi> POVaddct: understood, just figured I'd give it a shot while I'm waiting for these files to transfer
<scotv453> Can someone help me with opening a cd. I uninstalled a few media players and installed grip. But now when I try to open a cd from the desktop, I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc
<crolle17> Lilacor, i installed the player from list.
<liam> bye losers : D
<usser> jayson: thats the invisble hand of RIAA =)
<nbx909> hey
<Lilacor> crolle17: I don't understand what you mean.
<nbx909> quick question: how do you get the verbose boot stuff in fiesty like it says "loading blah.... okay"
<jpjacobs> scotv453, it's just mplayer cdda://
<jayson> usser sorry, what is RIAA ?
<crolle17> what do you mean by CLI? terminal?
<nbx909> I remember you had to do something in edgy to see it
<pabllo> lilacor, the only thing it appears is --MARK--
<usser> !riaa
<scotv453> Can someone help me with opening a cd. I uninstalled a few media players and installed grip. But now when I try to open a cd from the desktop, I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riaa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<POVaddct> crolle17: CLI == command line interpreter, aka shell
<nbx909> I can't find it anywere
<nbx909> anywhere*
<Stormx2> Yo. I need to regenerate grub's menu.lst. Any suggestions? I can't get ubuntu to boot (I've copied the partitions to a new hard disk drive). Boot is installed fine in the mbr and finds /boot.
<Lilacor> pabllo: from your messages?
<Snr_Whippy> Anyone using ubuntu on an acer aspire 5100 here?
<usser> jayson: recording industry association of america
<crolle17> POVaddct, alright. Lilacor: no i didn't run it from shell
<pabllo> lilacor, yeah that's the only thing I see, what does that mean?
<Lilacor> pabllo: I have not a clue.
<crolle17> Lilacor, i will try running it from shell and maybe there are some messages.
<Lilacor> crolle17: also keep your messages monitored
<Lilacor> crolle17: 'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<spine55> ll
<pabllo> lilacor, but...but don't you really know? I've been lookin' for an answr for three days, do you know what can I do?
<cas13y>  http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/9969/screenshotip5.png - this is what I have at 5/6 of installation, (partitioning). can someone tell me what to do to make installation work (please someone!)
<Lilacor> crolle17: in a separate terminal window
<tr00st> Hey, I'm looking to try and get synaptic working correctly behind a proxy, googled around and tried adding Acquire::http::proxy "<proxy>"; to /etc/apt/apt.conf with no joy. Any idea how I should be going about it?
<purin-purin> Hi, i am getting this error about 'API mismatch' when i try to start up X. nvidia version is 1.9xx something and kernel's driver API is 1.7xxx . so how can i fix this?
<Lilacor> pabllo: what application is it?
<alitis4> check this -> http://pastebin.ca/474108 , i can compile with gcc, but when i am using kdevelop, i can't, why?
<Lilacor> cas13y: what errors are you encountering if any?
<jpjacobs> purin-purin, get a nvidia module of the same version as your kernel
<pabllo> lilacor, 3d games, any of them, i'm trying right now with ppracer.
<Lilacor> pabllo: what hardware?
<james> has anyone installed mythtv on feisty? I cannot run mythtv-setup, I get a couple dialog boxes which I answer but then I can never run the setup program?
<cas13y> installation in general doesn't work with the setting, can some point me to the right direction (partitioning settings)
<purin-purin> jpjacobs: i imagine i got mine from apt-get. does that mean i'll have to enable backports or download the binary file manually?
<pabllo> lilacor, is a nvidia geforce 4 video card, I installed the drivers
<purin-purin>  pabllo which card are you talking about exactly?
<Lilacor> cas13y: you're trying to configure a dual-boot system?
<purin-purin> which one of the geforce 4 series card?
<POVaddct> cas13y: are you installing a dual boot system or just linux?
<POVaddct> Lilacor: hehe, same thought :)
<cas13y> pov: dualboot
<purin-purin> i am asking cause I am having trouble with a geforce mx 440 card.
<practice> hello
<TheFuzzy0ne> Hi everyone, I have a quick question. Is there a difference between the CD and DVD in terms of th base install?
<POVaddct> cas13y: and what exactly is not working?
<jpjacobs> purin-purin, no, it you should just check if the kernel/ linux-restricted modules ahe the same version , and that nvidia-glx is installed
<TheFuzzy0ne> What I mean, is can I install using the CD and still install everything I'd get with the DVD?
<cas13y> well the partitioning settings seem to be wrong. (total newb in this stuff)
<TheFuzzy0ne> Also, is the CD a "live-CD"
<Snr_Whippy> are there any quieter irc ubuntu rooms
<SlimeyPete> TheFuzzy0ne: yes, it's a live CD and yes, as long as you have an internet connection you can install all the stuff you get on the DVD>
<pabllo> purin-purin, nvidia nv 18 geforce4, anything else?
<POVaddct> cas13y: newbie to partitioning also?
<Lilacor> pabllo: did you configure your xorg.conf file correctly?
<strabes> Snr_Whippy: #kubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntuforums
<pabllo> purin-purin, 32 mb
<TheFuzzy0ne> Excellent. That's all I needed to know. I've spent ages trying to get the DVD, when I don't really need it. Hehe.
<pord> how can i get dvd playback under a 64bit version of feisty?
<Snr_Whippy> cheers strabes
<riddlebox> has anyone installed mythtv on feisty from the repos? I cannot run the setup?
<TheFuzzy0ne> Thanks :)
<pabllo> lilacor, i think I did bu tif you want i can pastebin the xorg file
<ncd> hello
<Lilacor> pabllo: can you run your screensaver that uses 3d at all?
<ncd> how do i get I810 + DRI to work?
<Lilacor> ncd: greets
<Softly> I'll soon find out
<cas13y> pov: sort of, yes. all i did before was creating some partitions for windows (game partition, documents). but nothing more
<rsk> ncd: it should work outofthebox with fesity, are you using it?
<pabllo> lilacor, i can see most of them but there are others where all i can see is black
<ncd> yea
<ncd> Beryl fails to work in 3D modes
<Lilacor> pabllo: that's a very good indication you don't have your video card setup properly
<Lilacor> pabllo: start from there
<ncd> is it asking to much of the i810?
<pabllo> lilacor, and, yes, i can see the glxgears, or something like that
<POVaddct> cas13y: okay. are the windows partitions filling up the entire hard disk or did you leave unpartitioned space for linux when installing windows?
<rsk> ncd: yeah...
<pabllo> lilacor, thanks
<pord> How can i get dvd playback under a 64bit version of feisty? I can only find 42bit versions of libdvdcss
<ncd> ok.. i broke my dri ..
<pord> 64*
<pord> 32bit*
<Lilacor> pord: what about playing the DVD files directly with Totem?
<cas13y> well I gathered some space out of the windows partitions (which originally took all space)
<pabllo> lilacor, please give me some advice or where to start, i've installed my video card like 4 times
<ncd> how can i repair it back to what it was.. cause i went off and tryed to install the intellinuxdrivers.org driveres
<Lamego> pord, have you looked at medibuntu ?
<pord> medibuntu?
<Lilacor> pabllo: latest drivers for your ubuntu?
<Lilacor> pabllo: xorg.conf file?
<Lamego> pord, http://www.medibuntu.org/
<ncd> one thing i wouldnt mind confimation on is I put module "dbe" in my Xorg.conf and I think it sped up 2D drawing?
<TheFuzzy0ne> Oh one more thing. Is it possible to get Feisty Desktop through jigdo? I can only see jigdos for Edubuntu and the alternate distro
<POVaddct> cas13y: so you can make separate partitons, good. you need at least one partition for the root file system "/" and one for swap
<pord> Lilacor it wont load the files from dvd properly
<pabllo> lilacor, yeah, latest drivers, 9631,  9755 (that doesn't work)
<pabllo> lilacor, do you want me to send you the xorg.conf file?
<cas13y> pov: yes
<Lilacor> pord: I see
<POVaddct> cas13y: and if you specify that partitions, which error message do you get?
<Lilacor> pabllo: no
<Bsims> Is it possible to share a webcam using irssi?
<Lilacor> Bsims: I highly doubt it.
<pord> Lamago.... can use wget in console as on proxy and i tried the export http_proxy etc which didnt help
<POVaddct> Bsims: don't think so
<Bsims> I was thinking that myself
<pabllo> lilacor, so....any idea?
<er> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<er> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<er> this error i can't update ubutnu
* Bsims laughs I  was considering trying to dcc someone /dev/video0
<Lilacor> pabllo: search the web more regarding your card and blank screens during 3d
<ncd> well just so you know its actually a 850GM
<pabllo> lilacor, i'll do that
<pabllo> lilacor, thanks
<ncd> still to much to ask?
<Ashex|srv> I was wondering if there was any way to have ubuntu run the command modprobe ndiswrapper, on startup
<Ashex|srv> but as root and before login
<Lilacor> Ashex|srv: place ndiswrapper in /etc/modules
<Bsims> Ashex|srv: add it to /etc/modules
<ewanm89_> Like: /dcc send Bsims /dev/video0
<practice> I'm still having problems changing 6.10 from wep to wpa.  please help
<Bsims> ewanm89_: and dies that actually work?
<Lilacor> practice: using ndiswrapper?
<Bsims> er does
<Bsims> I am gonna bet nope
<Heroin> i want to setup my PC so that two people can use it at the same time :) so two mouses and keyboards and two monitors.. any ideas?
<Ashex|srv> ah, sweet deal
<practice> Lilacor: yes
<Ashex|srv> thanks guys :)
<ewanm89_> Bsims: Want to test?
<MingLT> has anyone used the
<MingLT> ndis wrapper successfully?
<Ashex|srv> Heroin, check out freenx
<Lilacor> practice: doh!
<MingLT> im wanting to use it the broadcom 4311BG
<ncd> use netcat
<ncd> and script it into irssi
<Heroin> Ashex|srv u have any expiernce i whatu mean
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, I'm using it right now
<ncd> you could feed the data to whatever
<Ashex|srv> with a broadcom 4316
<Lilacor> MingLT: under 6.10, yes...under 7.04 no
<Bsims> ewanm89_: Nah maybe later
<Ashex|srv> Heroin, you can use freenx to run a thinclient
<Ashex|srv> so, just have a really basic pc to boot off the network
<practice> Lilacor: doh?
<romka> hi
<Lilacor> practice: yes as in... "oh crap."
<MingLT> Lilacor, hmmm im using 7.04 is there any difference?
<romka> hi
<Ashex|srv> but you'll need to setup your main computer as a thinclient server
<Lilacor> MingLT: new kernel and lots of upgraded software
<MingLT> Ashex|srv, could you help me?
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, let me see if I can find the guide i used
<Lilacor> MingLT: I'm not sure what prevents ndiswrapper from working properly under 7.04
<ewanm89> Bsims: I think it will just send file of 0kB or will send a frame.
<MingLT> Ashex|srv, thanks =] 
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, one of the main things, you need to compile ndiswrapper from source
<practice> Lilacor: does wpa not wokr w/ ndis....?
<Ashex|srv> I remember that much
<ncd> lalala
<boricua> !xinerama
<Ashex|srv> wpa works with ndiswrapper
<Lilacor> practice: it's not that at all
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
* Ashex|srv is using Ndiswrapper in Feisty with a Broadcom 4316 chipset on a WPA network
<Lilacor> practice: it works fine but after I upgraded to 7.04, my ndiswrapper setup didn't work anymore. :(
<MingLT> Lilacor, do you know if the ndis until is going to be intergrated into the restricted drivers until?
<ncd> how would things be on a ATI 9200SE
<Ashex|srv> so HA
<MingLT> Ashex|srv, i see
<ncd> better then Intel shiat?
<Lilacor> MingLT: It will most likely always be in restricted.
<Heroin> Ashex|srv that FreeNX is not what i meant
<rever75> Hi all I have a bunch of WMA on my windows partition that have DRM attached to them. So I am unable to play them in Linux. Is there anyway for stripping out the drm?
<Lilacor> MingLT: it requires craptacular loading of WIN32 drivers!
<boricua> !xinerama @ heroin
<practice> mine worked fine using wep encryption, but i changed my router 2 wpa.
<Lilacor> rever75: that's a good question
<MingLT> Lilacor, yes i apresheate that =]  hense the wrapper
<Ashex|srv> Heroin, the only way I know of to enable two people to use a computer simultaneously would require two seperate connectings
<MingLT> Lilacor, have you seen the new restricted drivers dialog in 7.04
<MingLT> ?
<Lilacor> rever75: there probably is a tool but I don't know if it.
<Lilacor> MingLT: no
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, grab the ndiswrapper source from their site
<Ashex|srv> install build-essential
<rish1> I'm back !
<rever75> Lilacor, Yeah am thinking of using meEncoder
<scotv453> Can someone help me with opening a cd. I uninstalled a few media players and installed grip. But now when I try to open a cd from the desktop, I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc
<practice> now i can't connect b/c ubuntu is still using wep.
<Ashex|srv> compile it from source, and then go grab the broadcom drivers from your laptop manufacturers site
<Keyseir> Anybody here run World of Warcraft on Wine and use the CTMOD addon? I'm having a little problem where if I log out or close the program my CTMOD keybindings disappear.
<Ashex|srv> you'll probably need to extract them in windows though
<frojnd> how do u check if nvidia driveres are installed??
<Ashex|srv> and then do a sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<Ashex|srv> to install the drivers
<Ashex|srv> then do modprobe ndiswrapper
<Ashex|srv> that's the gist of it
<Heroin> Anyone know how to create a multiseat system?
<Lilacor> practice: ubuntu doesn't use a certain wireless encryption scheme...you set that up
<Ashex|srv> the ubuntu forums are down, so i can't get the exact guide
<cbdaqb> is it garenteed when you partition your drivers it will wipe everything on your harddrive
<scotv453> Help with error message when opening a audio cd from the desktop
<MingLT> Ashex|srv, life saver! right just gotta go reboot in unbuntu and plug in ethernet
<MingLT> thanks for help!
<practice> Lilacor: how or where do i set up?
<Lilacor> scotv453: do you see anything in /var/log/messages regarding the issue?
<Lilacor> practice: do you have your network applet installed?
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, no problem
<purin-purin> what do i need to dpkg-reconfigure in order to enable bitmap fonts/
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, it's a little more complex then that, you'll need to blacklist the kernel drivers
<cds_> I've got kind of a strange dual-head problem at work.  I'm running edgy on a thinkpad T40 (radeon mobility 9000 vid card using the fglrx driver) -- my laptop screen runs at 1400x1050 and my primary screen runs at 1792x1344 -- I am assuming I have a virtual screen of 3192x1344 (and I think that's part of the problem).  When I move the cursor to the bottom of the primary monitor (below Y 1050 anyway) then move the mouse to the laptop monito
<Ashex|srv> however I don't recall the exact steps, but hit me up if you run into problems
<practice> Lilacor: brb
<MingLT> Ashex|srv, ok ill do what youv said so far and get back to you if thats ok?
<Keyseir> Anybody here run World of Warcraft on Wine and use the CTMOD addon? I'm having a little problem where if I log out or close the program my CTMOD keybindings disappear.
<ClouFa> Hi!
<mmmpancakes> hi all
<scotv453> Lilacor: I don't have anything pertaining to cd rom
<redmonkey> hello ubuntu friends! :)
<Lilacor> redmonkey: hello
<ClouFa> i've a little prob with my ubuntu, i've an ADSL usb modem "paradyne" but i haven't find any driver for it.
<ClouFa> i just wanna know does any body have?
<Lilacor> scotv453: It sounds like your file type associations has been messed up a bit
<Lilacor> ClouFa: wouldn't it be easier to connect through a CAT5 cable?
<scotv453> Ok. How would I change that for a cd rom
<practice> Lilacor: how do i know if applat is installed?
<Lilacor> practice: sudo apt-get install gnome-network-applet
<ClouFa> Lilacor, if i don't find it the only solution would be ethernet but i don't wanna pay!
<nagyv> ! apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<practice> Lilacor: i have no internet connection
<Lilacor> ClouFa: You don't want to pay for a CAT5 cable?
<ClouFa> Lilacor, sorry what is CAT5?
<nagyv> ! asdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asdf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pwuertz> I'm a bit disappointed, did anyone manage to run anything using kvm?
<nagyv> sorry, I needed the factoids
<scotv453> ClouFa: It is an ethernet cable
<jaosn> when i start the game Tremulous as soon as it try to start it clicks back off what can i do to fix it
<Lilacor> ClouFa: CAT5 cable is "CATegory 5" cable...it is the standard network cable that comes with most network appliances
<ClouFa> Lilacor, i said mine is USB and doesn't have ethernet
<ClouFa> Lilacor, thanks
<pwuertz> everything system I tried is crashing using kvm... linux live cds... winxp... winxp install cd...
<rish1> hey, how would I check if my wireless card is working?
<Ashex|srv> jaosn, run it from terminal and look at the debug output
<Lilacor> ClouFa: a ASDL device without an ethernet interface on it would be VERY VERY odd.
<POVaddct> rish: are you in linux now?
<rish> POVaddct: yeah
<ClouFa> Lilacor, well thanks anyway :)
<POVaddct> rish: type "iwconfig" in a terminal window
<Lilacor> rish: 'iwlist <interfaceID> scan'
<jaosn> how i run it from trainal
<POVaddct> rish: and don't paste the results here :)
<wolfe> Hi, I am lookin for a way to change the background that's shown during the gnome splash screen. The ugly ocher doesn't fit to my login schem and wallpaper.
<ClouFa> Lilacor, i think that i gotta have an ethernet enabled one :D
<rish> I get this:
<rish> lo        no wireless extensions.
<rish> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<rish> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<rish>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<rish>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<rish>           Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=-256 dBm  Noise level=-256 dBm
<rish>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<CheshireViking> Lilacor, USB only adsl devices are very common, most providers in the UK send them out as part of their basic adsl service, if you want an ethernet router, you have to pay extra
<rish>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<POVaddct> rish: plese don't paste the results here
<ahmad> hi
<Lilacor> CheshireViking: that should be made illegal
<astonerbum> Does anyone know how to restore the default video driver setup of ubuntu after xorg.conf was modified and screwed up (I used Envy, and not very happy about it)
<cbdaqb> if i partition my comp will my whole harddrive be deleted
<practice> Lilacor: I don't think I can install the applet because I don't have an internet connection.
<concept10> !rish ! paste
<rish> sorry about that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rish ! paste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<concept10> oops
<ahmad> how can i upgrade ubuntu from the cd
<ahmad> ?
<Lilacor> practice: do you have the install CD?
<sexiness> cbdaqb: depends on how much you partition
<Ashex|srv> it should be !paste > rish
<ahmad> yeah
<concept10> i just woke up
<Ashex|srv> or !paste | rish
<practice> Lilacor: Yes.
<Ashex|srv> > makes it private | is public
<Lilacor> practice: can't you install from the CD?
<nico_flow> Hi everyone
<concept10> Ashex|srv, thanks for your expertise
<jaosn> .WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
<jaosn> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<jaosn> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<jaosn> -----------------------
<jaosn> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<jaosn> -----------------------
<jaosn> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<astonerbum> Does anyone know how to restore the default video driver setup of ubuntu after xorg.conf was modified and screwed up (I used Envy, and not very happy about it)
<scotv453> I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc. There was an error launching the application
<redmonkey> POVaddct: aren't you the POVaddct from ircnet's #zillo? :)
<ahmad> i want to upgrade it not fresh install
<POVaddct> rish: sorry to say that, but broadcom cards are just sh*t.
<jaosn> thats what error it give in debug
<n2diy> ! dar
<cables> How does Linux determine filetypes? It seems to use some combination of file extensions and some sort of file metadata.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashex|srv> !paste | jaosn
<ubotu> jaosn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<POVaddct> redmonkey: i am
<Lilacor> CheshireViking: I learned something new today. ASDL providers in the UK are totally crazy.
<Ashex|srv> no problem :)
<CheshireViking> !paste | jaosn
<POVaddct> redmonkey: and who are you?
<damntech> Hello, I was planning a large LTSP deployment and had questions about limitations of LTSP.
<rish> POVaddct: any viable solution that I could use?
<strabes> cables: the contents of the file. there aren't "file extensions" like there are in iwndows
<cbdaqb> ok now im not prob giong to intstall but my comp is extremely small bout 10gigs left if i partition 5gigs what will happen
<hylje> cables: data files are generally through extensions, but executables aren't decided through them
<practice> Lilacor: Can you walk me throught that?
<CheshireViking> Lilacor, you're right, i prefer to buy my own, rather than take what gets sent out
<cables> strabes, if I change the file extension for some filetypes, it changes the icon.
<redmonkey> POVaddct: does the nickname "darkmetti" or "meta||er" mean anything to you?
<cables> How can I change the metadata that Linux uses to determine a filetype? Is it like a MIME type?
<Lilacor> practice: use synaptic
<POVaddct> rish: thanks to broadcom's "good" information policy, the linux driver is the result of reverse engineering
<strabes> cables: maybe it reads the extension too. does it open with the same program? like if you renamed a text document to .mp3 what happens
<Ix0s> With edgy, what version of ALSA shipped? Anyone know?
<scotv453> I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc. There was an error launching the application. Trying to play an audio cd in grip
<Lilacor> practice: system -> administration -> ....
<astonerbum> Does anyone know how to restore the default video driver setup of ubuntu after xorg.conf was modified and screwed up (I used Envy, and not very happy about it)
<POVaddct> rish: i think for now those cards work better with ndiswrapper
<Ashex|srv> Ix0s, check via synaptic
<nico_flow> How can I use ekiga? I can call to phone house?
<rish> I'm guessing that's slightly more complicated
<persept> there was a site where a computer would look at your projects code and looks for security and other problems with the code, what was it?
<practice> Lilacor: Ok, I put the Cd in the drive, and I'll open synaptic, but how do I tell synaptic to look on the CD instead of the repository?
<cbdaqb> ok now im not prob giong to intstall but my comp is extremely small bout 10gigs left if i partition 5gigs what will happen
<Lilacor> POVaddct: the reverse engineered broadcom drivers only do 802.11b :(
<POVaddct> rish: although i'd prefer the open source driver too, but it still isn't stable enough
<jordan_> Help: I cannot login to a user (via XDMCP) that is already logged in locally.
<Ashex|srv> astonerbum, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ahmad> guys
<jaosn> never mind i just uninstall the game
<berent> whats the use of hd(0,0) in grub file
<POVaddct> Lilacor: hmmm
<berent> whats the use of hd(0,1) in grub file
<astonerbum> Ashex|srv i shall try this... thank you.
<strabes> berent: that's grub's way of naming partitions
<ahmad> how can i upgrade ubuntu from cd
<Ste> hey guys
<POVaddct> Lilacor: like i said, broadcom (the company) simple sucks
<vince_> #server irc.crucial-x.net
<cables> strabes, it remains a text file, and opens with gedit. However, I've noticed some files for which changing the extension acctually changes what opens it
<cables> !upgrade | ahmad
<Ashex|srv> berent, that's stating the locations of the partitions
<ubotu> ahmad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cbdaqb> ok another question i have downloaded all the packeges to get my wi fi to work now how do i save that to the live cd?
<POVaddct> redmonkey: ach du bist das!
<ahmad> yeah
<berent> strambes which one will it look first
<POVaddct> redmonkey: :))
<strabes> cables: strange, why do you ask
<Ste> hi
<strabes> uf
<strabes> oops
<frojnd> can someone help me on that one. I tryed to install kubuntu (XP was allready installed) and when I installed kubuntu at the boot there isn't any choice for XP to pick. But Xp is there /media/sda5/WINDOWS  only that there isnt any Xp even on my /boot/grub/menu.lst this is my list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19486/  Can someone pless help.
<Lilacor> practice: I'm not sure, try to add it from external or 3rd party sources
<Lilacor> something like that
<cables> strabes, I'm just curious how I can change that internal metadata that determines the filetype
<practice> Lilacor: what do I want to add again?
<ixian_> Is there a way to have Desktop Effects enabled when I am using the ATI 3D driver? If I enable the 3D driver, it says 'composite extension not available' when I try to enable desktop effects.
<cbdaqb> ok another question i have downloaded all the packeges to get my wi fi to work now how do i save that to the live cd?
<Lilacor> POVaddct: I wouldn't go so far as to say that. A high percentage of the Internet today runs on Broadcom's chips.
<scotv453> I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc. There was an error launching the application. Trying to play an audio cd in grip
<Lilacor> POVaddct: Cisco uses a LOT of broadcom products.
<POVaddct> Lilacor: that doesn't change their behaviour to the community
<cables> !effects | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Lilacor> POVaddct: from a FOSS POV, they're not very helpful for sure
<Ashex|srv> it's just the crappy consumer devices that have terrible linux support
<strabes> frojnd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/21175/comments/7
<rish> I think I found the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=fbb2fa72d2713d9a7699e047ee3e80f0&p=2431786&postcount=5
<berent> i have two menu.lst - one at /dev/sda1 another at /dev/sda2 now which lst will it look first and in that if i mention hd(0,0) in one another having hd(0,3) where will it look first
<|ericsson|> Does anyone know where I can find more information regarding legallity and selling computer system with pre-loaded (k/x)ubuntu on them?
<Lilacor> practice: I'm not sure how to add your CDROM into the mix.
<knugen> im having problems with ndiswrapper and a philips usb-wlanadapter. after some googling ive managed to install drivers so that ndiswrapper -l makes the led on the device light up for a second and then go dark again. the list says driver present, hardware present HOWEVER the device is not showing up in network config
<Lilacor> practice: try to just search for the network applet and install it from your CD using synaptic
<knugen> im not getting any error messages at all
<isa_> hi all
<jake_> hi
<Ashex|srv> |ericsson|, it's completely legal to sell computers with linux pre-loaded
<Lilacor> practice: I'm not sure how the program works.
<enodev> cables: you may want to read the manpage of the file command. it's quite informative.
<strabes> ixian_: you really should ask that in #ubuntu-effects but i'll tell you the simple answer: no. fglrx doesn't support AIGLX meaning you would have to use XGL which is more trouble than it's worth
<bobstro> |ericsson|: the fsf is probably a good place to start
<Ashex|srv> |ericsson|, take  look at the GPL license for more info
<cables> enodev, ok
<knugen> so, any ideas?
<practice> Lilacor: I found that the gnome-netstatus-applet is already installed, is the the same thing?
<Lilacor> practice: mp
<Lilacor> practice: no
<LinuxHelp> What is the best way to *permanently* set the nice level to +5 for samba?
<bobstro> |ericsson|: what aspect specifically? refurb, new systems, ms licensing and strong-arming?
<LinuxHelp> It's just that this /etc/init.d/samba script is quite complicated
<isa_> i have a hp scanjet 4300C scanner and feisty and it doesn't seem to be detected (doesn't show up in lsusb) why is that ? it used to work on dapper
<jake_> i just downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 and it does not load the video interface. how do i fix trat to install?
<ixian_> strabes, well I used to use beryl with fglrx in  ubuntu 6.10, can i do that in 7.10?
<caroline_> bonsoir
<jake_> i tried safe video mode, but still problem with X
<frojnd> strabes: all good and right but don't know what to put as: root (hd0,0)  My windows is on device /dev/sda5 and this is my df -h output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19488/
<strabes> ixian_: that's probably because you were using XGL not AIGLX. You can't run AIGLX with fglrx
<tyler_> I am having problems with my ATI Drivers
<idefix> when are they going to program something into ubuntu that when you press a cursor key and drag a window it drags only in the direction of the pressed cursos key?
<strabes> frojnd: Google "grub partition naming scheme"
<strabes> frojnd: i think it w ill be like 0,4 but i'm not exactly sure
<Victor```> I'm trying to blacklist the 'bcm43xx' driver, but it loads anyway.
<bobstro> idefix: i think you can set the keyboard shortcuts for that.
<strabes> frojnd: i always install windows on sda1 because that's where it likes to be
<bobstro> idefix: maximize vertical, horiz etc. right?
<Lilacor> idefix most of us are not developers, just users like yourself
<|ericsson|> bobstro: they would come with our flavours pre-installed, supplied with CD's/Source upon request
<isa_> ideas anyone?
<bobstro> |ericsson|: isn't dell going to sell ubuntu machines now?
<tyler_> I have been trying to get XGL and Beryl now
<damntech> I am planning an LTSP deployment but I have requisites. Java, Multimedia(quicktime w/o drm), Flash. I was curious how much this will rely on the servers video card and what would be the best solution for many hundreds of users simultaneously using the LTSP server?
<Lilacor> isa_: lsusb -v doesn't show any signs of your printer?
<idefix> bobstro, right! I'll look for the shortcutsettings somewhere
<|ericsson|> bobstro: yes, they went through with it.
<Ashex|srv> tyler_, look at the wiki on beryl's site
<tyler_> Link?
<bogor> is rosetta the translation tool used in launchpad ?
<bobstro> idefix: system settings->keyboard and mouse->keyboard shortcuts (i think)
<sticazzi> I've upgraded to Fiesty and after 2 hours of use the whole desktop is slow, really slow. This is independent of application, gnome, xchat, firefox.. et cetera
<rish> ok I found this "easy install"
<isa_> Lilacor, nope :(
<rish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2431305#post2431305
<Ashex|srv> tyler_,  think it's wiki.beryl-project.org
<bobstro> |ericsson|: i'm just not sure what part of "legality" you're after.
<Ashex|srv> lemme confirm
<rish> yet me being completely new, can't get it working
<Lilacor> isa_: what methods have you attempted to solve this issue?
<tyler_> My main problem is I have been trying to get my direct rendering to work.
<Arc> can someone send me the background svn art for feisty?
<cotton> how do I use .bin files
<Lilacor> cotton: that depends
<rish> I navigated to the directory and when I put in ./installbcm43xx.sh it says command not found
<Lilacor> cotton: some .bin files are packed archives
<isa_> Lilacor, i'm looking on launchpad to see if a bug has been filed
<Lilacor> cotton: some .bin files are CD iamges
<practice> Lilacor: I cannot find anything in the repository named gnome-network-applet.
<sticazzi> cotton, "bash nameofthefile.bin"
<bogor> cotton, just run it like ./<filename>.bin
<Lilacor> cotton: some .bin files are CD images
<cotton> ah
<Lilacor> practice: did you search for just network  and or network applet?
<practice> yes
<mister_roboto> sticazzi, are you running out of memory and swapping?
<|ericsson|> bobstro: if I am able to supply customers with pre-loaded linux basically, it's no problem when it comes to 'own built systems' but for instance a machine from Fujitsu or whatever, is it legal to return the MS license and install ubuntu on it for instance?
<scotv453> Can someone help me in getting my audio cd's recognized?
<MingLT> Ashex|srv:  what tool would you recomend using to compile the ndis source?
<sticazzi> mister_roboto, how can I check?
<Ayabara_> has anyone installed pidgin for ubuntu?
<knugen> how do i undo ndiswrapper -m?
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bobstro> |ericsson|: i suspect that's more of a licensing issue. what terms did you buy the hardware on?
<practice> Lilacor: The only package that is close is gnome-netstatus-applet
<Lilacor> practice: welp...sounds like you're SOL if you can't get those files on your box for now....'er at least the method *I* was thinking about isn't going to work fo ryou
<bobstro> |ericsson|: i don't think there a LEGAL issues, but many manufacturers get breaks from microsoft that will hurt to lose.
<mister_roboto> sticazzi, one easy way is to look at "top" and see how much free memory is listed
<bobstro> |ericsson|: you may find that microsoft won't give you good prices, so you'll be screwed selling any windows machines (if that's an issue).
<cotton> How do I write to user/local/games?
<Drk_guy> Hy,!!!
<sticazzi> mister_roboto, swap: 0% used, memory: 221MB
<cotton> I want to install a game
<Drk_guy> How can i make a symlink
<Lilacor> cotton: use sudo
<Drk_guy> How can i make a symlink???
<practice> Lilacor: This sucks!  Why is wireless under Linux so complicated?
<cotton> Lilacor: I can't because I am installing something
<sticazzi> out of 1GB of ram.. so no.. memory is just fine
<bobstro> practice: mostly due to proprietary drivers.
<cotton> trough terminal
<|ericsson|> bobstro: it's for an upcoming company, I need to investigate wether I'm able to purchase systems that 'are already with windows' and remove it, put a better operating system on and then sell to customers. After all, I'm not breaking the MS EULA since I'm not "activating" any product with them...
<cotton> it is the gray screen with the blue backround Lilacor
<Lilacor> practice: because full hardware support from vendors is not there yet..they don't see any money pandering to linux users
<Drk_guy> How can i make a symlink???
<practice> Lilacor: I just found a package called network-manager-gnome, is this it?
<mister_roboto> sticazzi, well it's not that!  :)
<|ericsson|> Drk_guy: ln source path
<Drk_guy> It's a root folder
<bobstro> |ericsson|: you'll be paying for windows -- the "windows tax" -- whether you use it or not. some places are doing the "windows refund" where users can get credit back if they don't use windows.
<Lilacor> practice: I don't think that is it but you can try to install it.
<sticazzi> xorg is consuming 80% of my CPU, though
<cotton> Do games have to be installed to user/local/games, or can I just install it to a dir on my desktop?
<Drk_guy> i want to make a symlink to the Java plugin, thus solving my FF Java problem
<Lilacor> practice: I feel your pain. It's not fun or easy to get wireless working all of the time under *nix.
<scotv453> Can someone help me in getting my audio cd's recognized?
<|ericsson|> bobstro: so, since 90% of all the computers in the world already has MS on them, that means that my customers would have to pay that 'extra' fee?
<profoX`> o
<Lilacor> practice: however as the userbase slowly grows, things will change at a similar pace
<bobstro> practice: the network manager worked well for me.
<Arc> holy shit this channel needs to be split
<practice> Lilacor: Thanks for your help!
<sticazzi> Arc, yes!
<Lilacor> arc you're a poet and you don't even know it!
<Drk_guy> How can i make a symlink???
<bobstro> |ericsson|: not necessarily, but your company may need to do that to get favorable microsoft terms. if you never sell windows machines, it's less of a problem.
<jake_> hi, can  any help with a video issue i am running when booting the 7.04 install cd?
<Lilacor> Drk_guy: use 'ln -s'
<LinuxHelp> How can I check the nice level of a process?
<Arc> can anyone toss me the default ubuntu background file for feisty?  i believe its it /usr/share/backgrounds
<Lilacor> Drk_guy: for more details  run 'man ln'
<Drk_guy> I'll try
<sticazzi> Drk_guy, ln -s /what/you/want/to/symlink /symlink/path
<practice> bobstro: I need to switch my encryption from wep, which worked fine under Ubuntu, but I changed my router to WPA for better security, to WPA.  Do you know if I can do this with network manager?
<bobstro> practice: it worked for me, yes.
<Arc> i dont have feisty installed and dont have time to do so right now for an installfest poster im putting together
<donsmouse> i am using ubuntu 7.04 and i just installed kde4 but now how do i start it?
<Lilacor> LinuxHelp: good question
<bobstro> practice: i'm checking my laptop now.
<practice> bobstro: I'll try installing the package and we'll see what happens!
<mister_roboto> sticazzi, ahhh, well that could be slowing things down. are you running firefox by any chance?
<MingLT> Ashex|srv: downloading now, build-essential the compile tools?
<Arc> someone?
<enodev> LinuxHelp: gnome-system-monitor
<Lilacor> LinuxHelp: you can list it under 'ps aux' or 'top'
<sticazzi> mister_roboto, I am regularly.. however not in this very instance
<bobstro> practice: that was it. works very simply for a wpa/psk setup. i couldn't get it to work for corporate setup though.
<aleka> I am seeing a lot of entries like this one in my auth.log <<May  6 13:09:01 hb CRON[30065] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<aleka> May  6 13:17:01 hb CRON[30261] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<aleka> >> This happens even at times I am not on the computer.. and no CRON Jobs I have schedules as far as I know... should I be worried that my system is compromised??
<sticazzi> Once its slow its slow for good
<sticazzi> even if I shut down tons of apps
<r2d4> I am having sound issues. It was working before. Now it isn't/ I am trying to use alsamixer (curses version) to set it up. But the Mic settings appear in red and I can't fix them. Any suggestions
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, yup
<Lilacor> bobstro: I can't get a corporate wireless setup working either. WEP + LEAP :(
<bobstro> aleka: i suspect you have cron jobs launching.
<LinuxHelp> Lilacor, I don't believe ps can display nice levels
<Ashex|srv> it's a fake package that depends on all the basic compiling tools
<Ashex|srv> make, libgcc, etc
<LinuxHelp> And I don't know how to scroll down in top
<bobstro> Lilacor: i may have to smack the corporate it guys around to get some answers.
<mister_roboto> sticazzi, the reason i asked is that i see that happen with firefox sometimes where it starts killing the CPU somtimes (shows as X consuming the CPU) and stopping firefox brings the system back to normal.
<aleka> bobstro: Are there a lot of CRON jobs set on a defaULT INSTALL?
<MingLT> Ashex|srv: i see
<bobstro> aleka: yes
<aleka> bobstro:  what was the path to check schedules CRON jobs?  /etc/brontab??
<bobstro> aleka: take a look in /etc/cron.d
<bobstro> aleka: there are a few places. i always set mine up in cron.d
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, after you install it (by way of make then make install, as root), do a ndiswrapper -i foo
<cotton> why are games extrameley slow on my system? They are fast in windows
<Ashex|srv> where foo is, use the driver you downloaded
<scotv453> In windows there is a command called "open with" I am trying to do that with audio cd's. Can someone help me please?
<sexiness> cotton: rofl
<Lilacor> LinuxHelp: top displays nice levels fine
<Ashex|srv> and then sudo ndiswrapper -m to install ndiswrapper as a module
<bobstro> aleka: also /etc/cron.daily,weekly, monthly
<cotton> what sexiness?
<LinuxHelp> Lilacor, yes, but how do I scroll/page down to my process?
<LinuxHelp> The screen is too small
<scotv453> In windows there is a command called "open with" I am trying to do that with audio cd's. Can someone help me please?
<blueCommand> LinuxHelp, Try htop
<sexiness> Ashex|srv: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 <- does this work?
<Puppy_> Does anyone know a media player that supports http format for video? VLC does not support it.
<Drk_guy> Thanks, it worked!!!
<blueCommand> Puppy_, VLC supports it just fine
<Drk_guy> but now i need to now how to delete files trough the terminal
<Bakey> rm -f filename Drk_guy
<void^> scotv453: there's a setting in "removable drives and media"
<Ashex|srv> sexiness, couldn't say
<Ashex|srv> I haven't tried that
<kdt> hi, my linux just crashed and i lost all my unsaved work in gedit, does anyone know if i can recover this?
<Drk_guy> Ty Bakey
<Puppy_> blueCommand: It did not work for me, and on the website it is not listed under video.
<Bakey> np
<LinuxHelp> blueCommand, that works great thanks
<Bakey> may have to use sudo Drk_guy
<Drk_guy> I know Bakey, but ty
<Ashex|srv> it probably just automates the process I'm having MingLT do
<blueCommand> Puppy_, Probably unsupported codec then
<Bakey> kk, makin sure
<Stormx2> Hey all. Moved some ubuntu partitions onto a new disk and trying to boot from them. fstab should be correct. grub finds /boot, etc. However, on boot, the first output I receive after the kernel stuff is something like "mdadm devices not found". Any suggestions?
<Puppy_> blueCommand: What does that mean? (I am very new to linux)
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, run these two commands: sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<Ashex|srv> and then echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<grndslm> could someone please help me figure out what's wrong with my hard drive since upgrading to feisty...here's my dmesg output:  http://pastebin.ca/474208
<scotv453> I am still getting error when editing removable drives and media
<blueCommand> Stormx2, Ubuntu uses UUIDs, you need to update them in your fstab and (if you have) mdadm configs
<brush01uk_> Greetings Everyone, my problem here  is  that every  thing worked ;&  I install ubuntu 6.10
<blueCommand> Puppy_: The stream you want to play uses a format that costs money to use most likely
<finch> hello
<scotv453> I am still getting error when editing removable drives and media
<nagyv> I would like to try out kde4 (as beta) on a virtual machine, but have never used/installed virtual machines before. Could someone recommend me the "right" solution? Is ubuntu-xen-desktop good for me?
<hbaigu> kdt:  see if is there a myfilename~, this is a hidden file if you use the browser
<Stormx2> blueCommand: Can I not put /dev/hda5 etc in fstab?
<Bakey> nagyv, i love vmware
<colbert> I have a backup using Simple Backup, it's a .tar.gz, and I want to burn it to DVD-RW but it's 5+ gb, how do I make the tar 4.2gb volumes or something to spread it across multiple DVD-RWs ???
<Puppy_> blueCommand: So there is not another media player that would support it that would be free, right?
<Bakey> there's a free version on their website and it works well under ubuntu
<Stormx2> blueCommand: I have no idea how to continue, and I'd appreciate any ideas you have... just point me :)
<blueCommand> Puppy_, Probably not
<Ashex|srv> man tar
<strabes> Puppy_: what formatare you trying to play
<kazuka> bakey: what version of vmware are you using?
<finch> jest tu jakis polak
<Puppy_> blueCommand: O.K. Thanks!
<scotv453> I am still getting error when editing removable drives and media
<finch> ??
<nagyv> Bakey, but I should have a prebuilt vmware image to use it, if I understand it well. Only the rest is available. Or did I miss something?
<brush01uk_> installs from cd  rom,& the same with 7.04  reads  ,but does not write.any idear's  please  ?
<Bakey> VMware server 1.0.3, I believe
<scotv453> I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc. There was an error launching the application. Can anyone help?
<kazuka> Bakey: what ubuntu version are you using?
<blueCommand> Stormx2, Well, first you need to match your uuids (/dev/disk/by-uuid) in your fstab
<Bakey> nagyv, you don't have to have a prebuilt image, you can do a regular install from inside of vmware
<blueCommand> Stormx2, need to go, sorry
<Bakey> feisty kazuka
<kdt> hbaigu: unfortunately no
<scotv453> I get "Couldn't display cdda:///dev/hdc. There was an error launching the application. Can anyone help?
<Ashex|srv> to get the UUID for a volume
<Ashex|srv> use vol_id /dev/foo
<aleka> just curious what this entry in the cron.d does >> test -x /etc/init.d/anacron && /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d anacron start >/dev/null
<bobstro> scotv453: doing what?
<nagyv> vmware server 1.0.2-2 is known by adept
<kazuka> Bakey: could you boot a native install of windows xp in it?
<Bakey> nagyv, that'll work just fine
<scotv453> trying to open an audio cd from the desktop
<sdafsdf> hi
<Bakey> kazuka, absolutely
<bobstro> aleka: it launches anacron essentially
<scotv453> It also does not work in the windows manager
<nagyv> Bakey, thx, I'll try it then
<astonerbum> Anyone knows of a good Video Card testing tool just to see if everything is working fine?
<Bakey> nagyv, no prob - and good luck
<jean> hi
<ikonia> I'm having problems installing grub on a fesity install. I've had a grub error 22 which is partition not found. I've manually setup grub with "root (hd3,2) and setup (hd2)" I know these are the correct parameters as stage1_5 etc is found and when the machine boots it says grub error 22 - so hd2 is the correct boot disk. I'm not sure why it can't see the partition and error 22's when it sees it fine at setup
<kazuka> Bakey: can you send me a screenshot running vmware server xp virtual and ubuntu?
<ikonia> kazuka why do you want a screen shot ?
<kazuka> Bakey: cause i cant seem to boot mine
<Bakey> kazuka, unfortunately no...It's on my work machine and I'm at home
<kazuka> to see
<ikonia> kazuka how will a screen shot help ?
<aleka> bobstro:  thanks a bunch.. i see a lot of jobs in the daily and weekly tabs as well.. now I can let my paranoid self go to rest
<Bakey> kazuka how did you do the XP install?
<frojnd> Hello there. I am on feisty and with feisty shouldn't be hard to install beryl. I installed beryl package. What else do I need to install to run beryl?? (I have installe nvidia)
<Ashex|srv> it isn't very hard to get XP running in VMware
<Stormx2> how can I tell which app is using a mounted partition?
<kazuka> Bakey: installed xp on another parition
<marshall> what kind of fonts does ubuntu support natively and where can i get more?
<bobstro> aleka: it's good that you're checking it out. well worth learning how it all works!
<kazuka> Bakey: installed xp and then ubuntu first
<Ashex|srv> VMware has tools for converting a system install to a VMware image
<Bakey> kazuka, vmware doesn't work that way...you have to install xp from INSIDE vmware server
<astonerbum> Anyone knows of a good video cart testing tool to see if everything is working?
<kazuka> well im sticking to suse then
<bobstro> astonerbum: glxgears? penguinracer/tuxracer?
<kazuka> ;)
<jbroome> bzflag will def. let you know if you don't have 3d drivers installed
<Bakey> kazuka, suit yourself ;)
<vox754> ikonia, so you have at least four hard drives, try installing grub on the first one hd0,  the root (hd3,2) points to the /boot partition, grub files and kernel so I guess leave those unchanged
<nagyv> :)
<Ashex|srv> astonerbum, glxdemo and glxgears
<astonerbum> gotcha i will look into that
<ikonia> vox754 same thing error 22. The problem is not the bootsector more that it can't see the boot partition at boot time, but it does at setup
<marshall> what kind of fonts does ubuntu support natively and where can i get more?
<scotv453> trying to open an audio cd from the desktop but getting cannot find location. Can someone help
<nagyv> what is the location it can not find? what player would you like to use?
<vox754> ikonia, then my simple suggestion is to check the connection of the drives again and clear the BIOS settings, then reconnect the drives
<nagyv> scotv453, ^^^
<rishi> ok! I got my wireless card working
<rishi> however, I can't connect to any networks
<nagyv> rishi, are they hidden WPA protected?
<ikonia> vox754 while I would agree, I can't agree because at setup time root (hd3,2) finds the partition and confims the data on it
<grndslm> how do you know it's working then?
<rishi> my network is listed under the list of available lists too
<rishi> any ideas?
<bobstro> scotv453: can you open it in an audio player?
<scotv453> nagyv: For audio cd's I wanted to use grip. The location is cdda:///dev/hdd
<whyameye> rishi: are the networks WEP or WPA?
<rishi> no, unprotected
<scotv453> bobstro: I have opened up grip and then located the cd, that works. But if I was to double click the desktop icon, it doesn't open the audio cd.
<lethu> hello can somebody help me plz? my log messages and dmesg get flooded when I enable iptables (am using NAT)
<cycom> I just installed fglrx-control, but it doesnt seem to actually BE anywhere.
<ikonia> vox754 I do take what your saying on board though
<usser> rishi: hows the grub problem?
<Ashex|srv> rishi, open up a terminal and run the command iwevent
<Dremth> How do I set my startup programs?
<Ashex|srv> then try connecting to a network
<ncd> yo.. is the radeon 9200 SE worth a spin under ubuntu/beryl??
<rishi> usser: I couldn't figure out how to do it :S
<Ashex|srv> paste the output in terminal to pastebin
<rishi> I couldn't find where to enter the command
<bobstro> scotv453: if you right click and  do open with, you can select the audio player as default
<nagyv> scotv453, I think that from the desktop not the dev is sent to the player, but /media/cdrom
<Bakey> ncd - good luck with the ATI drivers
<rishi> Ashex|srv: thanks i'll do it now
<usser> rishi: if u have a windows installation cd, boot it up, go to recovery console and there enter it
<ncd> ok .. I'll just wait till i can put my fx6660 pci-e card to work
<nagyv> ncd, yes, without beryl :)
<cycom> ncd: ATI drivers worked fine for me on my Mobiltiy Radeon X1400.
<rishi> usser: I couldn't find recovery console
<scotv453> bobstro, their is now open with.
<danh2> when i come back from hibernating with s2disk, my resolution is all screwy . how do i fix that?
<nagyv> Bakey, vmware is asking for a serial number
<Bakey> nagyv - you can get it free from their website
<Ashex|srv> nagyv, if it's vmware server, it's free
<scotv453> nagyv: What do you mean?
<grndslm> could someone please help me figure out what's wrong with my hard drive since upgrading to feisty...here's my dmesg output:  http://pastebin.ca/474208
<usser> rishi: hm it usually asks u do u want to repair the installation or install a new os
<bobstro> scotv453: so is it ok now?
<hellvie> hey, ive got a problem with my internet access. Ive got my network from a cable modem bu recently ive installed a wlan card. From that moment i have to restert the pc to gain access to the internet. What could be the problem?
<vox754> ikonia, if I understand correctly root (hd3,2) points to the kernel, but the very early stage of grub is installed on the MBR of any disk, that is setup (hd2)... So try installing setup (hd0) and then (hd1) (hd3) also, just to see which grub is detected.
<Bakey> ashex | srv it does ask for a serial
<colbert> I have a backup using Simple Backup, it's a .tar.gz, and I want to burn it to DVD-RW but it's 5+ gb, how do I make the tar 4.2gb volumes or something to spread it across multiple DVD-RWs ???
<lethu> hallo can you help me please?
<grndslm> no
<Dremth> How do I set my startup programs?
<nagyv> scotv453, that ubuntu probably mounted the audio cd under /media/cdrom, and gives its location to whatever program it tries to open
<Ashex|srv> Bakey, vmware server does?
<ikonia> vox754 done that, and on each disk it says error 22
<scotv453> bobstro: I still cannot double click the icon to either browse the cd or have it open in another program.
<lethu> grndslm, thx
<Ashex|srv> go to vmwares website and you can get one for free
<Bakey> Ashex | srv yep, sure does
<Bakey> Ashex | srv but it's free
<ikonia> vox754 but thats not the problem as error 22 means it can't find the boot "disk" not the boot sector
<ishan> Dremth
<grndslm> lethu:  just ask and *hopefully* someone will answer
<Dremth> ishan, yes?
<Ashex|srv> you just need to request  a s/n from vmware
<Ashex|srv> and you get one for free
<r2d4> I am having sound issues. It was working before. Now it isn't. I am trying to use alsamixer (curses version) to set it up. But the Mic settings appear in red and I can't fix them. Any suggestions?
<lethu> If you were actually watching the channel you would have noticed that I already asked my question
<Bakey> nagyv - http://register.vmware.com/content/registration.html
<lethu> grndslm
<rishi> Ashex|srv: it continuously says Set Mode: Managed, followed by Scan request Completed
<ikonia> lethu just ask it again as people missed it and are askingfor it
<grndslm> lethu:  i've been here for a few minutes...but thousands of comments and login/out timestamps have scrolled by
<lethu> ikonia, oki
<lethu> grndslm, oki sorry
<MingLT> Ashex|srv: thanks for your effots, but i used the link sexiness sugguested, works like a charm!!!
<peepsalot> is there another site similar to wayback machine?
<nicolah> I can't understand why since the latest stable nautilus release is 2.12.0 feisty comes bundled with 1.2.18.1
<scotv453> Does cdda control the way audio is played/opened
<Bakey> coral cache peepsalot
<lethu> hello can somebody help me plz? my log messages and dmesg get flooded when I enable iptables (am using NAT)
<Bakey> and google's cache
<MingLT> Ashex|srv / sexiness: thanks for your help guys!!! :D
<Ashex|srv> rishi, do you have a wireless led on your laptop?
<evaristo_____> hail
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, no problem :)
<ikonia> lethu tell iptables not to log
<bobstro> lethu: are the iptables rules telling it to log?
<rishi> Ashex|srv: yeah, and it's on
<MingLT> =] 
<ikonia> lethu thats just your iptables config and your syslog config
<bobstro> lethu: you might look into a log summary script
<LordMetroid> Anyone in the the community of http://smallworld.com/ ?
<Ashex|srv> MingLT, that script seemed like it would suit you better
<Ashex|srv> rishi, hmm, that is a bit odd
<Ashex|srv> reboot your laptop maybe?
<vox754> ikonia, unplug all disks, except the one with the root disk, that is, setup (hd3)  and root (hd3,2)  and see if it boots. If it doesn't then I think is has to do with the motherboard not wanting to boot of that. Also if you say the boot disk is not detected seems like a bad entry in the kernel parameters, you know root=/dev/something
<tatters> -I have the nvidia-glx package (propritory drivers), my card is a Nvidia fx5200 128mb,  running glxgears I get --->>  frames in 5.1 seconds = 10.069 FPS, is this awfully slow or what?
<ishan> Dremth
<Ashex|srv> I had that same problem when i first setup my wireless
<lethu> ikonia, Bokeh am using firestarter, I don't know how to tell it not to log
<ikonia> LordMetroid this is ubuntu support
<LiraNuna> what's up with ralink drivers in feisty?!
<Ashex|srv> then it magically began working after i rebooted
<rishi> Ashex|srv: I just got finished doing that
<LiraNuna> it was working just fine in Dapper
<rishi> But i'll try it again
<ishan> u can add prgrams to startup by using this
<WaxyFresh> anyone have time to help me set up privoxy?
<ikonia> vox754 thats the point I'm at really
<Ashex|srv> rishi, run the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<LordMetroid> yes I know... DIdn't think it would be all that bad to be a little bit friendly
<budluva> tatters: my fx550 agp 256mb gets ....
<ikonia> lethu you need help
<sexiness> lmfao.
<peepsalot> Bakey, you think either of those would work for a site that went down a couple years ago?
<ikonia> lethu hepl with firestarter then
<ishan> dremth
<Dremth> ishan, Yes??
<grndslm> I upgraded to feisty, and now I get this hard drive problem that locks my laptop up for 15~20 seconds...here's my limited dmesg output:  http://pastebin.ca/474208   What gives?
<sexiness> i didn't even get my wireless working
<budluva> tatters: 12049 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2409.779 FPS
<sexiness> and i helped two people
<sexiness> wow
<rishi> Ashex|srv: done
<Ashex|srv> rishi, you can also try setting up the wireless connecting manually
<Bakey> peepsalot - maybe, not sure
<ishan> use preference -> sesions ->
<ikonia> LordMetroid this channel is busy enough - it seems harsh but random chatter just adds to it
<Ashex|srv> rishi, try connecting again
<ishan> then startup programs
<rishi> Ok, I'll be disconnected, so I'll be back in 5 minutes
<Ashex|srv> ok
<ishan> ok?
<danh2> how do i set my default gateway?
<LiraNuna> what's up with ralink drivers in feisty? it works great with Dapper
<lethu> ikonia, right, thank you am going to the firestarter chan/forums if there is one : )
<danh2> so it survives when i reboot ?
<LinuxHelp> How can I stop my X server from automatically restarting when it crashes?
<LiraNuna> the ralink drivers are opensource, I should not have any problems with it
<ishan> gremth
<ishan> did u get it
<WaxyFresh> can someone help me set up privoxy? May 06 14:14:49 Privoxy(b7daa8d0) Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/r00t/config':  No such file or directory
<ikonia> WaxyFresh the error is pretty clear - the file doesn't exist
<tatters> budluva:sry I did not reply just got over the shock of how bad my frame rate is compared to your
<Bakey> danh2, you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: how do i create it?
<andrepl> msg nickserv identify cvsqyl
<ikonia> WaxyFresh use a text editor
<Dremth> ishan, thanks
<ishan> dremth
<rr72> how do i get a clean /etc/network/interfaces file?
<budluva> tatters: well you must not have something setup correctly
<Bakey> waxyfresh or use touch filename.etx
<ciscosurfer> hello!  does anyone remember the name of the gui app (it floated around ubuntu forums for a while) that allowed you to change the color and modify your terminal prompt?
<ikonia> ishan can you please stop saying that
<ishan> nw u can set ur startup programs
<WaxyFresh> ikonia: lol i know that but i dont know what to put in it
<ikonia> WaxyFresh you need to read up on the product then
<Dremth> ishan, yes. I've got it now.
<WaxyFresh> Bakey: whats that?
<ishan> ok
<Dremth> Does anyone know the maximum size for my splash screen image?
<Bakey> waxyfresh - to create a file from the terminal use the "touch" command
<Bakey> like touch filename.txt
<doujikai> hello
<B123> Does anyone know any good ways to copy DVD's with linux?
<tatters> budluva: the gears move but if I try glxdemo i just get a yeloow box nothing else, YET my 3d screensaver works kinda ok and beryl turned on max seems pretty stable and fast
<danh2> what would having 2 default gateway routers defined do?
<danh2> i want internet traffic to go through one gateway
<hbaigu> tatters: the glxdemo is  yellow box and nothing else
<rr72> how do i get a clean /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ikonia> danh2 you can't have 2 default rotues
<ikonia> routes
<danh2> and local traffic to go trhough another
<FakeOutdoorsman> B123: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_create_Image_.28ISO.29_files_from_CD.2FDVD
<danh2> how do i do that?
<Typie> Hey, is anyone here good with Samba?
<ikonia> rr72 cat /dev/null >/etc/network/interfaces
<Bakey> danh2 you need a proxy server for that
<dougsko> ciscosurfer: i dont know about any gui to do that, but you can set all that in your ~/.bashrc file.  the environment variable, $PS1 is your prompt
<LinuxHelp> Typie, just ask your question
<rr72> ikonia: then it yells at me
<tatters> hbaigu: ah no wonder :)
<ikonia> danh2 just a setup two routes
<vanberge> regarding dvd::rip - anybody know if you can use vlc instead of mplayer for the command options?  thx in advance
<ikonia> rr72 what yells at you
<tatters> pretty useless demo then I must say
<rr72> ikonia: cant i just dpkg-reconfigure -phigh <PACKNAME>?
<danh2> how do i set up more than 1 route ?
<rr72> i just dont know what pack it is
<ciscosurfer> dougsko, i know.  i want to use the gui again though.  it also let you modify a whole slew of other variables for $PS1
<Typie> Ok, I have set up Samba and it is working, but I would like it so that if I'm logged on as "User1" on Windows, it shows me the files for /home/samba/user1 in the mapped network drive, if I'm logged in as "User2" it shows me the files of /home/samba/user2 etc...
<quaal> i thought compiz was supposed to ship with feisty
<hylje> quaal: it does
<ikonia> rr72 ??? how as that got to do with a clean interfaces file ?
<Yarrod> cd = create directory?
<hylje> change directory
<LinuxHelp> Typie, how many users do you have?
<Flannel> Yarrod: change.  creating is mkdir (MaKeDIR)
<Typie> Just 2
<Typie> (for now)
<Yarrod> thanks alot
<ciscosurfer> dougsko, last time i used it was something like 6 months ago...i just can't remember the name of the gui-prompt-modification-thingy
<enodev> rr72: try: sudo cat /dev/null >/etc/network/interfaces
<quaal> hylje, why do i not see it in the package manager ?
<Dremth> Does anyone know the maximum size for my splash screen image?
<tatters> !pastebin | tatters
<ciscosurfer> Dremth, no...what is it?
<rr72> enodev: i could also sudo rm /etc/network/insterfaces && sudo touch /etc/netowrk/interfaces
<hylje> quaal: the add/remove doesnt have it, but it's included
<dougsko> ciscosurfer: sorry, i dont know of the gui, but this will help you get do what you want: http://www.expertsrt.com/tutorials/Matt/CmdPrompt.html
<WaxyFresh> how do i get apt-get to install all recomended packages with the package im installing?or does it do it for me?
<grndslm> I upgraded to feisty, and now I get this hard drive problem that locks my laptop up for 15~20 seconds...here's my limited dmesg output:  http://pastebin.ca/474208   What gives?
<enodev> rr72 you can do that but it's more to type
<B123> Is there anyway to get k3b to burn protected DVD's?
<quaal> hylje, oh..
<LinuxHelp> Typie, this is a windows question, but anyway goto Control-Panel->Administrative Tools->Computer Management->Local Users and Groups->and open your users properties, then  click profile
<quaal> so i have to aptget it ?
<rr72> enodev: u dont know what i mean
<hylje> quaal: no, its included
<ubuntuEdgy> what do you guys use to play .asx files. totem wont work
<quaal> hylje, its already installed.
<quaal> hmm
<enodev> rr72 I think I do
<hylje> quaal: goto system-preferences-desktop effects
<LOL> hey guys
<rr72> enodev: jfgi
<Yarrod> if starting google earth makes the comp restart, is that a hardware problem?
<Typie> Okay, just a moment
<LOL> can someone help me
<hylje> quaal: activating it there invokes compiz, given your X supports it
<LOL> when I boot up, it says missing operating system.
<ikonia> LOL you've not got the OS installed
<enodev> rr72 now I dont know what you mean
<Typie> I thought it was an Ubuntu question because it's connecting to ubuntu :D
<ikonia> lol or the boot loader
<ciscosurfer> dougsko, thanks for the link, but i already know how to modify it, i was just looking around for the gui again.
<aleka> I just switched my webserver port from 68 to 80 and within two days I have gotten so many IIS buffer overflow attacks...which are filling my apache log with Junk.. anyone dealt with this?
<jerry> I have installed the OS. And am really frustrated because I also did somethign stupid and erased everything on my C drive xD
<aspart> Has the ubuntu installation program an expert mode?
<ikonia> aleka configure apache logging
<enodev> rr72 what you suggested is just a more complicated way to do cat /dev/null >
<jerry> ikonia: were you talking to me? lol
<ikonia> enodev he doesn't know what he wants
<rr72> enodev: i dont want to wipe the file, i want to reset it
<ikonia> jerry no, the user "lol"
<jerry> i am lol
<ikonia> jerry oor right
<jerry> i just changed my name sorry for the confusion
<Typie> Just a moment linux help :)
<aleka> ikonia, more info if you will please,  I have already put up a redirect on a mod_rewrite..
<ciscosurfer> dougsko, i found it!  if you're curious what the name of it is, it's called bashpromptutil
<jerry> I have installed ubuntu
<ffm> What is the best PHP photo sharing script???
<ciscosurfer> :-)
<enodev> rr72 what does rest mean?
<jerry> ikonia: I have installed ubuntu twice. It still says missing operating system.
<enodev> reset*
<kekko__> what would the equivalent of chkdsk be in ubuntu?
<ikonia> aleka there are a couple of tricks for dropping the iis attackes, I'm sure the guys in apache will know them better than me, I'd have to look them up
<aleka> the ubuntu log view is crashing since i have started getting this junk inthe apache logs as well..
<usser> kekko__: fsck
<Lightenix> hi, anyone knows why why i this ( http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/9158/screenshot1ld9.png ) isnt working anymore and i am getting bug-reporter?  (which throws this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19495/ )
<dougsko> ciscosurfer: cool, ill have to take a look then
<ikonia> jerry sounds like grub is installing to the wrong disk
<Lightenix> why i get this*
<kekko__> thx usser !
<rr72> how can i found out what package a file belongs to?
<ciscosurfer> dougsko, enjoy!
<tatters> I am using nvidia fx5200 glxgears tells me I am getting 10fps , could someone look at my xorg file and tell me if they can see any problem wich might be causing this ,http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19496/
<jerry> ikonia: What do you mean by the wrong disk? I used guided partitioning, or whatever it was called and selected my 80GB master.
<luisgmarine> Hello if I wanted to start programming what language should I start with?
<rishi> Ah! Still not working ><
<Flannel> rr72: dpkg -S [file] 
<jerry> ikonia: Then that is my default hard-drive for booting
<usser> luisgmarine: C
<Typie> LinuxHelp I have gone to Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management
<rr72> ty Fla
<ultima_wpn01> Anyone here that can help me
<Typie> What now?
<ikonia> jerry the grub boot sector sometimes gets installed onto the wrong disk
<Dremth> ciscosurfer, I don't know what it is. That's why I was asking. I have a splash screen that's 1440x900 because after I login I want my splash screen to look like my background with text on it. But when I set it to that image, it will just change to the default gnome splash image
<rr72> ty Flannel
<ikonia> ultima_wpn01 ask the question
<vanberge> poll:  mplayer vs. vlc  -  what does #ubuntu think
<LinuxHelp> Typie join #windows
<Ashex> vlc!
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to get apt-get to install all recomened/suggested packages automaticly?
<Typie> Ok
<luisgmarine> usser, not even python?
<jerry> ikonia: How can I get the grub boot sector to not install onto the wrong disk?
<ikonia> WaxyFresh no - its personal choice
<Jammeri> luisgmarine, ruby is nice ;)
<Ashex> although you can use mplayer to play video/audio files inside browsers
<vox754> jerry, that problem is sometimes common with reinstalling OS usually Win XP, the simple solutions are checking the BIOS settings of the hard disks and resetting the BIOS... also look for that message exactly as it appears on google.
<ciscosurfer> Dremth, good luck, can't help you there :-/
<ultima_wpn01> Is there anything I can get so I can use windows style opening program, double click , instead of terminal stuff. It's really hard for me, but I want to use linux REALLY bad.
<rr72> Flannel: thats not what i want
<usser> luisgmarine: depends, i'd prefer to start with basics, which were around since dawn of the time =)
<Magos> I'm having a minor issue when booting ubuntu on my laptop.  the ubuntu logo and loading bar isn't centered
<ikonia> jerry click on the "advanced" option just before the install actually starts and select the boot disk manually
<luisgmarine> Keep in mind I'm going to take this serious, so it might turn out a long term thing.  I've done python , shell, and everything just to get my feet wet, but nothing serious.  This time I'm hoping to really make it a hobby
<jerry> vox754: So I simply reset my BIOS?
<rr72> i want to find a file that is created by a package
<ikonia> Magos potentially the wrong framebuffer options
<jerry> ikonia: I have had no luck with the manual. I cannot create a new partition that will be used as my swap. It only allows me to create one partition
<Flannel> rr72: that's what that command does.
<ultima_wpn01> Anyone here that can help me
<ultima_wpn01> Is there anything I can get so I can use windows style opening program, double click , instead of terminal stuff. It's really hard for me, but I want to use linux REALLY bad.
<Yarrod> so many problems so few problem solvers :D
<rishi> Does anybody have any ideas why I can't connect to my wireless network? The LED is on, It shows my network in the selection
<Flannel> rr72: Oh, you, given a package, want to know it's contents?
<ikonia> jerry you need 2 partitions at least, swap and a root partition
<vox754> jerry, unplug the disk and change upgrade the BIOS if you must, those are the solutions listed for that problem.
<rr72> dpkg: /etc/network/interfaces not found.
<SlimeyPete> ultima_wpn01: what do you mean? You can already do that... just double-click the file in your file manager.
<rishi> however when I try to connect it has that connecting icon for about a minute
<ikonia> vox754 curious what makes you think its a bios version issue ?
<hellvie> hey, ive got a problem with my internet access. Ive got my network from a cable modem bu recently ive installed a wlan card. From that moment i have to restert the pc to gain access to the internet. What could be the problem?
<rishi> then disappears and says unable to connect
<FakeOutdoorsman> ultima_wpn01: you mean something like "Windows Explorer"?  That's what nautilus is for.  It's already installed in stack Ubuntu.
<FakeOutdoorsman> ...stock Ubuntu, I mean.
<MIST_> hi guys i'm having HUGE problems installing ubuntu on my ASUS laptop. Apparently it doesn't like my graphics card ATI moility x1600 and i've looked around and apparently i'm supposed to install some fglrx and i've done that but it still doesn't work
<jerry> vox754: I have already lost a ton of files lol, I think ikonia's step might be a little bit safer. I will look into your method if ikonia's doesn't work
<ultima_wpn01> Well, when I say - try to install  something it will say theres nothing it can do
<jerry> ikonia: Ok I'm going to start Ubuntu now and try to do it manually again
<jerry> thanks guys =D
<SlimeyPete> ultima_wpn01: what are you trying to install?
<ultima_wpn01> AIM.exe
<Dremth> is there a way to do a rm command undo?
<Yarrod> i installed a program and it only appears as a diamond with gear inside it
<ultima_wpn01> SlimeyPete: AIM
<ikonia> Dremth not really
<SlimeyPete> ultima_wpn01: um... AIM is a Windows program.
<Dremth> ikonia, ok thanks.
<vox754> ikonia, jerry I've had this kind of problem before, reinstalled XP and Ubuntu about four times... lastly I reset the BIOS and it booted okay. Impressive. Resetting the BIOS does nothing to the data on a hard drive.
<jerry> ikonia: So I would have to reinstall Ubuntu then?
<ultima_wpn01> They have AIM for linux
<Flannel> jerry: Well, what did you remove?
<FakeOutdoorsman> MIST_: tey these instructions: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<lethu> ikonia, Bokeh, I found my solution, thank you again I just wasn't looking in the right place
<Yarrod> i installed a program and it only appears as a diamond with gear inside it how do I run it?
<ikonia> jerry no
<jerry> vox754: Ok, I will be sure to google restting bios
<Mithsir> Hi! I have been playing with hibernate, and now I get an error "could not stat the resume device file, ... hit ENTER" at each boot. How can I get rid of that?
<Flannel> jerry: sorry, nevermind.  got the streams crossed
<SlimeyPete> ultima_wpn01: oh right, I didn't realise that.
<usser> ultima_wpn01: dont use aim for linux it sux
<usser> ultima_wpn01: use gaim
<usser> ultima_wpn01: or pidgin
<ultima_wpn01> What about AOL, for email?
<FakeOutdoorsman> shudder
<jerry> vox754: What did you mean unplug my disk? I'm going to have to unplug my hard-drive?
<grndslm> I upgraded to feisty, and now I get this hard drive problem that locks my laptop up for 15~20 seconds...here's my limited dmesg output:  http://pastebin.ca/474208   What gives?
<jerry> Sorry, this is my first time installing Ubuntu or doing something like this
<usser> ultima_wpn01: u can use firefox for net surfing and AOL email
<gwon> Evening all. I'm looking for someone who can help me. I installed feisty last night, and got beryl on the go. Eveything runs great, all the beryl effects are smooth as slik, however when I launch a new application the window outline is drawn/scaled on the desktop, and it lags making application launches slow.. CAn't figure out where to turn this on/off so if anyone could point me in the right direction that'd be great.
<vox754> jerry, it depends on your motherboard model, it may be as simple to short circuit a jumper, or maybe taking out the small battery that keeps the clock running.... Yes unplug the disk, IDE or SATA and power cable.
<Varanger> hello... is there any problem with apt right now??
<MIST_> Enable "restricted" Repository
<MIST_> Make sure the restricted repository is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list or this guide will not work!
<MIST_> System > Administration > Software Sources. Check "Proprietary Drivers for Devices (Restricted)" box.
<rsl> Has xorg.conf moved from /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Feisty?
<usser> rsl: nope still there
<MIST_> where do i find that? i still have not installed ubuntu, i cannot start the xserver?
<anderson_17> what command should i use to know my own IP?
<jerry> vox754: Is there any other way. My computer is positioned awkwardly, and would require me to unplug the router and modem supporting 5 PCs running at home
<grndslm> ifconfig -a
<rsl> usser: Heh. I was trying xgamma from a shell window on my server not my desktop. Heh!
<dougsko> MIST_: /etc/apt/source.list
<rsl> Thanks anyhow.
<grndslm> anderson_17:  ^^ that was for you
<blueCommand> anderson_17, ip addr
<anderson_17> thx
<usser> anderson_17: or ifconfig | grep inet
<vox754> jerry, it's up to you... I would do it.
<Windows95rules> how do i update ubuntu?
<Windows95rules> just apt-get install update?
<vox754> !upgrade | Windows95rules
<ubotu> Windows95rules: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FakeOutdoorsman> grndslm: here is a bug report that might be related to your troubles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84603
<Windows95rules> !upgrade
* usser wtf windows95 doesnt rule
<Windows95rules> its a joke
<usser> Windows95rules: lol i figured
<Windows95rules> Windows me now that kicked ass!
<Yarrod> anyone want to help me? for a sec
<FakeOutdoorsman> grndslm: it may not be completely related to your issues, but some of the workarounds may help you
<DaIRC54519> .
<Lightenix> hi, anyone knows why why this isnt responding anymore: http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/9158/screenshot1ld9.png
<Lightenix> as soon as my gnome starts i get that bug reporter which generates this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19495/
<grndslm> FakeOutdoorsman:  thanks...I'll have to read thru it for the workarounds
<grndslm> that sounds like the bug alright
<WaxyFresh> Windows95rules: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade,and windows dosent rule :)
<spx2> is it normal that on a X1600 mobile ati i get only up to 15fps on a opengl application with no superordinary gfx on ubuntu with ati drivers just installed ? i have 1600Mhz
<grndslm> spx2:  what resolution?
<usser> Lightenix: do u use beryl?
<spx2> grndslm: i think its 1200x1024 or somethin like that
<Windows95rules> i did that and it said 0 upgrade
<grndslm> that's prolly not normal then
<Lightenix> yes, but it wasn't on at that moment
<usser> spx2: with ati proprietary drivers?
<spx2> usser: yes
<simonhellstrom> woundering any good linux rss to my rss-client
<usser> spx2: hm weird what app?
<Yarrod> error opening "%f"!
<simonhellstrom> linux news
<Typie> LinuxHelp?
<LinuxHelp> Typie?
<Lightenix> usser: no idea, i wasnt doing anything special, just packing some stuffs from gnome-commander when it crashed
<Typie> Yeah
<enodev> Lightenix: you can restart the panel by running killall gnome-panel
<LinuxHelp> So post your smb.conf
<usser> Lightenix: well it may happen, did u try restarting it
<Typie> Ok
<Typie> Via PM?
<Yarrod> what is a desktop config file?
<spx2> usser: nehe.gamedev.net there are some examples there,you can get the Linux SDL - sources for each of them compile them using make(you have to have libsdl) and then try them tell me how much fps u get
<Lightenix> usser: i get that bug reporter everytime i restart it, soo i have no idea what could it be
<Lightenix> (how do i disable programs at startup from console?)
<Yarrod> what is a desktop config file?
<usser> spx2: hm,
<LinuxHelp> Typie, www.rafb.net/paste
<Lightenix> yarrod: asking me for config file?
<Typie> LinuxHelp
<Typie> Can we just talk via PM?
<Typie> It'd be easier for me, I'm new to IRC :D
<ivan_> hay alguien hispano hablante?
<host_> how can I tell what video driver I'm using?
<usser> spx2: can u try something like tuxracer?
<LinuxHelp> I'm not going to be on here forever...
<Typie> I know
<LinuxHelp> Paste
<Typie> Can we talk via PM?
<hbaigu> Lightenix: do you have a '~/.recently-used.xbel' file if soo delete it -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289154
<usser> spx2: cause when u compile something yourself and it doesnt it always suspicious to me
<usser> spx2: *work
<Jammeri> host_, look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sercik> someone here with 64 bit ubuntu
<sercik> ??
<rishi> Ok, I'm trying to change my screen resolution with 915resolution, and used the following command: 915resolution 30 1440 900 32, and got this message:
<spx2> usser: it DOES work , but it doesnt work FAST !
<kirkunit> sercik: me
<rishi> Unable to obtain the proper IO permissions: Operation not permitted
<sercik> it is possible to play realplayer quicktime without problem on 64 bit?
<as2000> what wlan pcmcia auto detects and works?
<Yarrod> what is a desktop config file?
<Typie> linuxhelp, www.rafb.net/p/9zcE9739.html
<matman> hi everyone, i need some help, when i right click i don't get a scripts option, and i need it
<jordan> How can I mount new partitions I made on a different drive with fill read/write access for a user, not the freaking root
<Stormx2> Ack! Booting woes with mdadm after moving my partitions to another disk. Details here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604089 ... much sex for those who help out :)
<arrow> Does anyone know if a via c7m processor will work with ubuntu?
<LinuxHelp> lol
<Typie> ???
<spx2> Stormx2: o rLy ?
<Stormx2> ya rly >.<
<danh2> rsk: are you running it as root
<LinuxHelp> Typie, thats looks... over-configured, but the general idea is right so it should work
<danh2> rishi: i mean
<LinuxHelp> Right now
<danh2> rishi: sudo?
<Typie> I just c&p'd from a tutorial :D
<Lightenix> hbaigu: thanks it worked
<danh2> rishi: run it as root ?
<matman> any help with that right click option?
<Hatty> Im having a problem with Fluxbox. I have fluxbox installed from repos, as well as idesk, fluxconf, etc. I edited /usr/bin/startfluxbox to start gnome-volume-manager and idesk. When I select "Fluxbox" from session list, it starts to boot then tells me my session lasted less than 10 seconds. There are no errors at the time when it says "View Errors".. help?
<Typie> LinuxHelp can we pls talk via PM?
<LinuxHelp> Typie, are you shy or something?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone help me....   my bug report tool crashes :C
<tatter> hmm my fps with glxgears was 10,00 fps just had a powe rcut restarted PC and now my fps is ,,,,,,,4238.670 FPS,
<Typie> No, I'm just new to IRC, it's quite confusing :P
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ironic isn't it?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Skiguy> hey all - I'm having a problem with the Gnome Settings Daemon. Basically, it crashes on startup. everything seems to work fine, but I get the error message on boot and it adds about a minute to my boot time. any ideas?
<LinuxHelp> Typie, type \\theserver\Shared into my computer's address bar
<matman> i am using a script to convert WMA files. and my script option is not present
<Typie> into mine?
<spx2> usser: planetpenguin-racer as tuxracer is called now works also awfully slow , does that mean i have notr correctly installed drivers ? youtube works pretty fluent , and when i move a window around its not choppy,i wait ur conclusion
<Windows95rules> is the upgrade to 7.0 worth it?
<LinuxHelp> Stick with 95 dude
<tondar> Windows95rules: sure
<arrow> Windows95rules I like it
<ivan_> please, were got a chat of ubuntu in spanish?
<Typie> It loads up when i type that in LinuxHelp
<LinuxHelp> Wild guess #ubuntu-es
<Sexiness> i need help setting up wireless for a bcm43xx =/
<as2000> am new to ubuntu, but need help understanding how to get my wifi card working on my laptop
<LinuxHelp> Typie, can you create files?
<Typie> Yeah
<Typie> It's all working fine
<matman> any help out here?
<matman> really need some
<llol> hello folks
<tondar> what is the best IDE for CSS and html?
<LinuxHelp> K, so in that User-Properties window, under connect type \\theserver\Shared\user1 for user1
<arrow> Does anyone know if a via c7m processor will work with ubuntu?
<enodev> tondar:  emacs
<thefeti> hi
<Typie> I did
<Typie> And it worked :)
<ForsakenSoul> someone tell me how to mount a folder with music on my pc so i can play it on xmms player
<MIST_> AHHH??!?!?!? why can't i quit vim? lol
<LinuxHelp> Well, there we go then
<Windows95rules> is the gui different?
<rsk> arrow: you can test it easy with the livecd
<ForsakenSoul> from my network
<arrow> rsk: I don't want to buy it without knowing
<Typie> Also, is there any way to do that on XP Home?
<thefeti> hey
<matman> feeling a bit ignored
<SlimeyPete> arrow: I don't know for sure, but AFAIK it should work with the desktop edition
<tondar> enodev: I thought that was for programming
<thefeti> how is privita chat?
<ForsakenSoul> someone tell me how to mount a folder with music on my pc so i can play it on xmms player from my network
<as2000> am new to ubuntu, but need help understanding how to get my wifi card working on my laptop
<LinuxHelp> Typie, should be ?
<tondar> enodev: is it WYISWG?
<thefeti> alo
<arrow> SlimeyPete what is AFAIK?
<Typie> I dont see that Users & Groups bit on XP Home
<enodev> tondar: oh that you mean. no it isnt ^^
<Typie> On on XP pro
<baldie> afaik = as far as i know
<SlimeyPete> arrow: As Far As I Know
<arrow> thx
<Skiguy> as200: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<thefeti> hey
<tondar> enodev: any other??
<ubuntu_newbie> can anyone help me with usb devices and such? i put in my flashmemory and i dont know if i have to do something else to make it work
<matman> Hello????
<enodev> tondar: there's nvu but I havent tried it in a while
<thefeti> hy
<Windows95rules> arrow: is the gui different in 7.0?
<tondar> yeah NVU enodev
<ForsakenSoul>  someone tell me how to mount a folder with music on my pc so i can play it on xmms player from my network
<as2000> feisty fawn
<LinuxHelp> Typie, type mmc.exe at Start-Run
<ubuntu_newbie> me?
<host_> ? releases
<matman> somehow i need to convert wma to mp3
<host_> umm
<Windows95rules> !arrow?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arrow? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> arrow: the c7m is x86-compatible so it should work, but the motherboard might not (I don't know)
<arrow> Windows95rules: there's only 2 desktops now, but other than that I haven't noticed a difference other than updated programs
<Typie> Console?
<host_> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LinuxHelp> Typie, file->add/rem snapin
<tondar> want to share internet with windows machine
<Windows95rules> thanks arrow
<Typie> linuxhelp, then what?
<tondar> on feisty
<LinuxHelp> Typie, then add..
<snowman> afternoon folks.
<ubuntu_newbie> no1 know how i mount usb memory card?
<as2000> skiguy: feisty fawn
<arrow> SlimeyPete: thanks for the help, I'm not sure if I should buy this notebook or not
<tondar> any easy solutions
<tondar> ?
<ForsakenSoul> common people please  someone tell me how to mount a folder with music on my pc so i can play it on xmms player from my network
<snowman> tondar: without using a hardware router?
<arrow> Windows95rules: np
<Typie> May not be used with this version of windows
<mjr> 20
<bluefox83> my nfs wont allow me to write to a directory that's being shared on a headless server D:
<Typie> Linux, the Users & groups one
<matman> wow, nobody?  i need some help
<LinuxHelp> Oh lol, sorry
<tondar> snowman: using eth
<LinuxHelp> Try the people in #windows
<enodev> ubuntu_newbie: just plug it in. that's what I do.
<crdlb> ForsakenSoul: what is the remote computer?
<Sexiness> i need help setting up wireless for a bcm43xx =/
<Typie> LinuxHelp, I should go back to #windows?
<ubuntu_newbie> hmm it didnt find it or where does it show?
<LinuxHelp> Typie, yes, but I won't be there
<bluefox83> matman, amarok has a transcode script that you can download that will allow you to convert wma to mp3
<enodev> ubuntu_newbie: there should be an icon on the desktop
<dougsko> ForsakenSoul: you have to be more specific. are you mounting this folder in ubuntu or windows? how is it being shared, samba, nfs, ?
<ForsakenSoul> crdlb it`s running on xp and the connection to it is a bit sticky ... with 2 routers between the pc-s
<Typie> Okay LinuxHelp
<tondar> snowman: got two eth
<snowman> under feisty, amarok asked me if I wanted it to find a codec for wma, and then played it once that was installed.
<snowman> did the same for divx.
<ubuntu_newbie> no there is no icon at all....in 5.0 there was hdd0 on desktop also but no1 in 7.04
<matman> bluefox83, thanks, how do i get that?
<snowman> tondar: hold on a moment, there's an iptables howto built just for that.
<crdlb> ForsakenSoul: there are ways to mount a smb share using fuse
<crdlb> I think that's the easiest route
<enodev> ubuntu_newbie: did you try to plug it out and in again?
<Sexiness> LinuxHelp, know how to install drivers for a bcm34xx card? I did everything it said http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 there but nothing happened
<as2000> I can see my available netwoks under wifi, butcannot connect to them. Also not seen under AP.
<ubuntu_newbie> yes i do...nothing comes up
<ForsakenSoul> crdlb well i`m a rookie a newbie ... so some help .. i can play the music on the movie player ... but it`s very uncomfortable
<abg> i know this is probably a dumb question, but do screen resolutions in ubuntu not equate to screen resolutions in xp? i'm at 1280x1024 in both, but it still seems like everything just is too big like it's at low res
<Chance> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t+185174    worked really well for my bcm43xx
<bluefox83> matman, amarok has a scrpit manager, in the script manager there's a little option called "get more scripts" it'll open a tiny little window and you can search through a bunch of downloadable scripts and their descriptions. the name of the script is Transkode
<ForsakenSoul> so is there a way i can get it to play on the xmms
<crdlb> ForsakenSoul: there's no way xmms can use that method because its ont a gnome app
<crdlb> not*
<ubuntu_newbie> maybe i need to mount in cmd?
<craigbass1976> Hey all, I have an ubuntu disc (both ub and kub) but I'm going to want xub for the pc I'm installing on today, and I don't want to download another iso.  apt-get install what after install  xfce?
<Puppy_> Does anyone know a program that you can make cards on? I used print master in windows, and I wanted to know if there was anything like it in Ubuntu.
<ForsakenSoul> well any other aplication that is easy-er to navigate
<ForsakenSoul> because i have a collection of about 3 000 songs :D
<riddlebox> hello, I have just added a new ati graphics card, it is pci, to my setup which has a matrox dual monitor card in agp, the dual monitor card works fine, but I need to load the ati driver for my card, when I do modprobe ati I get an error message saying module not found?
<bluefox83> craigbass1976, probably something like xubuntu-desktop
<dougsko> abg: resolutions are the same, regardless of OS
<Lou247> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<craigbass1976> ok
<snowman> tondar: http://www.aboutdebian.com/proxy.htm
<Sexiness> Chance; link doesn't work
<host_> how can I make linux do a 'dhclient rausb0' at startup?
<matman> bluefox83, thanks a lot.  Do you happen to know why the scripts option isn't showing up so that i can write my own?
<Lou247> fixed
<ikonia> host_ set the nic to dhcp
<snowman> tondar: before my ISP was kind enough to donate a wireless router to my setup, that's where I went to figure things out the hard way.
<ubuntu_newbie> hmm strange that it doesn't work i think...its just usbmemory
<abg> dougsko: do things just display larger then?
<rishi> How do I change my screen resolution using 915resolution ?
<Sexiness> Lou: The other link i had didn't say i needed to install dapper, edgy, or ndiswrapper
<abg> everything porportionally just seems bigger
<bluefox83> matman, i have no idea..i've never written any custom scripts so i never needed that option
<ikonia> rishi ou don't 915 resolution is not ment for that
<Sexiness> so i used that. nothing happaned though o_0
<kludge> there is a mac-style menu where you can make your icons zoom and rotate, like for a quicklist or something.. what is that named please?
<rishi> Oh.
<rishi> ikonia: What do I use then?
<rishi> Ubuntu doesn't have my resolution listed
<host_> how would I do that ikonia ?
<ikonia> rishi do you want to change the framebuffer or xorg resolution
<freshmeat> Hello?
<ikonia> host_ use the network config tools
<snowman> kludge: isn't that a beryl thing?
<host_> ok, just looked into that
<snowman> and now back to cleaning the house.
<Puppy_>  Does anyone know a card maker program?
<rishi> ikonia: xorg.. I think
<ikonia> Puppy_ card maker ?
<dougsko> abg: they really shouldnt. how sure are you that youre running 1280x1024?
<freshmeat> Hey -- what advantages would tldp.org have over Ubuntu's documentation?
<snowman> tondar: let me know if that helps/works.
<ikonia> rishi you want dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<freshmeat> In what instances would it be advantageous for me to consult tldp.org?
<ikonia> freshmeat when you want to learn something
<abg> dougsko: when i look at the configuration of screen resolution and frame rate, it says 1280x1024
<freshmeat> ikonia: I can learn something from Ubuntu's documentation, no?
<snowman> freshmeat: any time you want linux documentation or some informative reading.
<rishi> ikonia: How would I go about that?
<ikonia> freshmeat yes, its just an alternative option
<freshmeat> ...in learning to use GNU/Linux.
<rishi> I just got ubuntu yesterday and am completely lost.
<ikonia> rishi I've just given you the "EXACT" command
<dougsko> abg: how are you looking at it? gnome-display-properties or something?
<rishi> Oh.
<kludge> snowman. it might just be beryl, thanks ;)
<rishi> *blush*
<Puppy_> ikonia: a program that you can add text and pictures to make a card. The one I used in windows had it so that it would print right, and fold up like a card. The program was print master.
<freshmeat> So, tldp.org is more extensive as GNU/Linux documentation than Ubuntu's documentation?
<grave> Hi
<ikonia> freshmeat ubuntu is ubuntu specific, tldp is linux generic
<abg> dougsko: i'm actually in xp right now, and i don't remember. i think it was just through a menu. maybe a right click on the desktop
<grave> If i have to update my  6.10 to 7.10 do i need upgrade anything
<snowman> kludge: don't quote me on that as this machine can't run beryl and so I can't experiment with it.  hell, I can't even use the desktop effects option under feisty.
<grave> before upgrading
<snowman> although those might be related.
<bluefox83> freshmeat, ubuntu's documentation is for the average person, most people can't handle the rough stuff
<freshmeat> Sure, ikonia. But Ubuntu's documentation has information on using a Linux OS in general.
<Flannel> grave: 7.10 doesn't exist yet, you mean 7.04?
<snowman> damned 8Mb antique.  ;)
<rishi> ikonia: How do I found out what "X Server Driver:" I need?
<ikonia> freshmeat no ubuntus docs are aimed at ubuntu only
<snowman> rishi: what video card do you have?
<grave> yea 7.04
<Flannel> !upgrade | grave
<ubotu> grave: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kludge> ok np. snowman i also have issues with beryl and desktop effects. :\
<ikonia> rishi read x.org
<freshmeat> bluefox83: I intend to read the Ubuntu's documentation first, then move on to more detailed stuff on tldp.org.
<rishi> Intel accelerated graphics
<rishi> the default one that comes for most dell laptops
<ikonia> rishi thats not reading x.org
<rishi> ikonia: sorry was answering snowman
<ikonia> rishi there are docs on the ubuntu wiki introducing you to xorg
<snowman> freshmeat: you can learn about ubuntu specific issues from the ubuntu docs.  to learn about linux as a whole or topics not specifically ubuntu related (like NAT routing, etc) you'd need ldp
<bluefox83> freshmeat, that would probably be a good idea :)
<freshmeat> bluefox83:  indeed ;p
<snowman> rishi: I've got 3 dell laptops here, 2 ati's and an nvidia
<freshmeat> Thanks, snowman.
<snowman> rishi: intel isn't exactly "default"
<rishi> snowman: :S
<LinuxHelp> How can I check the latency of a device?
<Lou247> sexiness do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<bakaneko> hey guys anyone could tell me the irc:// of the lirc project? cos i cant find it
<snowman> rishi: this one, for instance, has an ATI rage 128.  the new one has a radeon mobility.  the older one has some sort of geforce
<Puppy_> ikonia: a program that you can add text and pictures to make a card. The one I used in windows had it so that it would print right, and fold up like a card. The program was print master.
<ubuntu_newbie> can ne1 help me mount my usb memory device in ubuntu since it doznt do it automatically?
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: is it a standard thumbdrive?
<ubuntu_newbie> believe so
<snowman> ubuntu_newbie: it should mount just on connection.  is it standard, or one of those wacked u3 drives?
<Tormentor> Greetings
<ubuntu_newbie> standard, has worked on everything else
<freshmeat> Uh... what's wrong with the new X-chat?
<|ericsson|> is anyone running feisty on large-scale production servers here already?
<freshmeat> ...it seems to be buggy.
<snowman> sgniteerG
<Vistasux> i have a problem with ssh, i set up an ssh file server, and when the user logs in, he has access to my whole hard drive, how do i restrict an account to home dir only?
<ikonia> freshmeat nothing
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: okay, if it isn't automatically appearing on the desktop, try opening a terminal window and typing "sudo fdisk -l"
<snowman> freshmeat: aside from not having the black colour scheme, and using a completely stupid UI?
<freshmeat> I left a channel, and it still shows that I'm in that channel, although I'm not.
<snowman> nothing ;)
<Flannel> freshmeat: get the real xchat, not xchat-gnome, it'll behave like the old one (like youre used to)-- it's in universe
<ikonia> Vistasux chroot
<maddog39> hello
<CheshireViking> freshmeat, buggy? I'm using 2.8 and thats working fine
<Electricity> Hello. I must know: Is there a program like Nvu for PHP scripting?
<Puppy_> ikonia: any ideas?
<maddog39> Electricity: no there isnt unfortunetly
<snowman> konversation FTW!
<freshmeat> Man
<Hatty> Electricity: Bluefish ?
<ikonia> Puppy_ gimp ?
<ubuntu_newbie> ok what am i looking at?
<freshmeat> xchat-gnome is qierd.
<Tormentor> I have trouble mounting my 2nd HD, It is listed on the "Computer" window being available to be mounted, but I can't mount it as I could in 6.10 by Editing etc/fstab. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<snowman> (and yes, I run a kde irc client from in gnome)
<tondar> snowman: I will try firestarte
<maddog39> Hatty: Bluefish blows, im sorrry (my opinion anyway)
<tondar> snowman: firestarter
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: do you see anything that says WIN95 FAT or something like that?
<Hatty> maddog39: I dont use it personally, I was just suggesting.
<ubuntu_newbie> nope
<SlimeyPete> Quanta is pretty good for PHP
<Electricity> maddog39: So there is no program that will allow me to use menus and stuff to make stuff?
<maddog39> Hatty: oh ok
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: what about /dev/usb something like that?
<BigToe> how can I see other PCs on the network in ubuntu server?
<XZC> May I run KDE instead of GNOME? How do I change? Btw, my instalelr freases on 46% (checking disk) with my 19GiB disk, not my 3GiB disk :S
<Puppy_> ikonia: I was more looking for a program that made quarter fold cards. :)
<snowman> tondar: that, however, apepar be a firewall, and less of a routing solution.
<maddog39> Electricity: Bluefish, sort of, but other than that no
<SlimeyPete> though it's not got any toolbar controls for it - just syntax highlighting, project management etc
<ikonia> Puppy_ no idea
<Electricity> maddog39: WHats Bluefish?
<Puppy_> ikonia: ok thanks.
<fucoop> Hello all...can anyone tell me where to go to do some hardware troubleshooting in Ubuntu?
<snowman> n/m, I sit corrected.  it'll do dhcp for your LAN...
<Flannel> XZC: if you have ubuntu, install the 'kubuntu-desktop' package.  As for the disk, did you check it for defects?
<Electricity> !bluefish > Electricity
<maddog39> Electricity: search it, its in the repositories too, tis sort of like dreamweaver i guess without WYSIWYG
<tondar> snowman: it is actually a front end to iptables
<ubuntu_newbie> no i dont have ne catalog named usb in dev
<Tormentor> I have trouble mounting my 2nd HD, It is listed on the "Computer" window being available to be mounted, but I can't mount it as I could in 6.10 by Editing etc/fstab. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<freshmeat> So, how would I be able to enter a server on a new page.
<freshmeat> ...without leaving this page.
<Electricity> Whats WYSIWYG?
<bakaneko> hey guys anyone could tell me the irc:// of the lirc project? cos i cant find it please guys answer me
<Lieter> Hello, ive got a problem, When i startup my computer GDM does not display a login screen, only a busy mose cursor. The settings are standard and reinstalling GDM dont work, please help.
<BigToe> how can I see other PCs on the network in ubuntu server?
<snowman> tondar: yeah, just read that.  I operate from the CLI, so hadn't examined it before.
<maddog39> WYSIWYG = What you see is what you get
<sqweez> hello :)
<XZC> Flannel: The disk havent any readproblems at all in WinXP (FAT32)
<freshmeat> ...in xchat-gnome
<Hatty> Electricity: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/index.html Bluefish Website
<sqweez> i'm searching some franch ubuntu chanel...
<sqweez> french*
<SlimeyPete> Lieter: try installing kdm, and see if that works any better?
<umer> hey guys, i was wondering if theres a way i can configure the built in desktop effects in feisty fawn? or a list of commanfs for it?
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: and you recently plugged the device into a windows comp and it appeared correctly?
<pihus> is it possible to get a menu like this on ubuntu:  http://files.opensuse.org/opensuse/en/d/d3/Screeny102_gnome_main-menu.png
<radioaktivstorm> Afternoon, is there a procedure i can go through for getting my bcm4306 wi-fi up and running?
<freshmeat> God -- xchat-gnome is annoying.
<ubuntu_newbie> yes but i'll try again
<maddog39> this channel is so crouded sheesh
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: okay
<Flannel> XZC: eh?  What does a CD have to do with your OS?
<GrueTamer> pihus: that looks like a gnome version of the suse kicker
<ikonia> freshmeat ok - you've said that about 3 times
<freshmeat> Ok
<Lieter> SlimeyPete, that will install KDE Base, which i dont need, i just want to fix my GDM
<GrueTamer> pihus: i bet its possible, but youll have to look around for it
<XZC> Flannel: ll, then I miss understood you
<Lou247> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174    worked really well for my bcm43xx
<pihus> don't know where to start :s
<ubuntu_newbie> yes it found it and it is fat format
<Flannel> XZC: the CD has a "check CD for defects" option on the boot menu, have you tried that to make sure the CD is good?
<ubuntu_newbie> doz that matter on ubuntu?
<radioaktivstorm> thanks Lou247
<Electricity> So with Bluefish, you can't preview it before you upload?
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: no, it should appear fine
<ubuntu_newbie> strange
<maddog39> Electricity: you'd have to setup your own local server
<Lou247> no prob
<sainzeo> so after typing "sudo fdisk -l" you only see like Linux, Extended, Linux Swap or whatnot?
<Electricity> I got me one of them :O
<CheshireViking> !fr | sqweez
<XZC> Flannel: The CD is ok, works fien with my 3GiB HDD, not with the 20GiB one... And The HDD don't have any read errors... Not the CD eather
<ubotu> sqweez: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<praecox> hello guys
<ultima_wpn01> Is there even any mods in this room?
<ubuntu_newbie> maybe ubuntu couldn't install my usb ports?
<sqweez> thanks :)
<praecox> I just installed ubuntu feisty on my AMD, everything works great.
<ubuntu_newbie> seem a bit strange but maybe
<SlimeyPete> ultima_wpn01: there are a few, but they don't keep themselves opped
<maddog39> Electricity: so save to the servers HTML directory, weather it be public_html or /var/www or htdocs, from bluefish and view in ur browser to test
<fuzzy_logic> hi pdopld..
* luiX_ se lax pira
<fuzzy_logic> hi people
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: have you tried plugging it into another usb port on the machine?
<ultima_wpn01> Ah
<praecox> I've got ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]  graphic card
<grave> Question about upgrading to ub. 7.04 how can i check my latest version of Update Manager
<ubuntu_newbie> no
<Sexiness> Lou247, no i don't. what's the command for it? sudo apt-get install ?
<sainzeo> give that a try
<Torment> I have trouble mounting my 2nd HD, It is listed on the "Computer" window being available to be mounted, but I can't mount it as I could in 6.10 by Editing etc/fstab. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<Sexiness> for ndiswrapper^
<praecox> what driver should I use instead of original ati?
<Electricity> Mines in /.wine/drive_c/Program Files/mIRC :O
<fuzzy_logic> is there a good alternative to nautilus that has the same interface as total commander?? plz help?
<maddog39> flgrx?
<ubuntu_newbie> didnt happen anything in the other port
<praecox> maddog39, not radeon?
<Lieter> Hello, ive got a problem, When i startup my computer GDM does not display a login screen, only a busy mose cursor and GDM uses 100% cpu. The settings are standard and reinstalling GDM dont work, please help.
<BigToe> I've just installed ubuntu feisty server edition on my old PC and I want to use it as a fileserver, how do I? I've set up SAMBA as described in the wiki but I can't see my linux PC on the network?
<XZC> Flannel: Teh installer just is there, thinkign thinking........
<grave> how can i check my latest version of Update Manager
<sainzeo> and typing "sudo fdisk -l" still doesn't list anything relating to FAT?
<maddog39> praecox: no radeon is the open source one that doesnt support 3D
<Lou247> no you don't want it at all
<ubuntu_newbie> still nothing
<Sexiness> Lou247, what should i be getting then
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: what machine are you using?
<Lou247> you do what that forum page said?
<ubuntu_newbie> ibm t40 laptop
<BigToe> I've just installed ubuntu feisty server edition on my old PC and I want to use it as a fileserver, how do I? I've set up SAMBA as described in the wiki but I can't see my linux PC on the network?
<maddog39> is there an ubuntu development channel?
<ubuntu_newbie> has worked b4 with ubuntu
<Sexiness> the one you gave me or the one i had already
<sainzeo> and you're using feisty?
<ubuntu_newbie> yes
<Lou247> the one i gave you
<praecox> maddog39, I see. I have already installed xorg-driver-fglrx. is it enough?
<Sexiness> i tried dling fwcutter
<Sexiness> and uh
<jordan> Can I change the owner of a disk? Please??
<sainzeo> hmmm
<Sexiness> it was taking real long
<maddog39> praecox: yup, should be fine
<freshmeat> Man
<Lou247> ya
<praecox> maddog39, ok, let me try restart my Xorg.
<sainzeo> do you have a usb mouse laying around that you could try plugging in to make sure it isn't the usb ports?
<praecox> maddog39, when I first switched from ati to radeon, my desktop effects stop working.
<maddog39> praecox: alright
<ubuntu_newbie> u think i should re-install ubuntu?
<Sexiness> and what's the universe repository
<ubuntu_newbie> hmm yeah i have
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: ok, try plugging the mouse in and making sure that works
<maddog39> praecox: yea because radeon doesnt support 3d
<maddog39> praecox: i think i mentioned that
<Lou247> you can use synaptic for fwcutter
<Sexiness> o_0
<Sexiness> i'm new to linux i have no idea what synaptic is
<maddog39> System > Adminsitration > Synaptic
<maddog39> check it out
<Lieter> Hello, ive got a problem, When i startup my computer GDM does not display a login screen, only a busy mose cursor and GDM uses 100% cpu. The settings are standard and reinstalling GDM dont work, please help.
<Torment> I have trouble mounting my 2nd HD, It is listed on the "Computer" window being available to be mounted, but I can't mount it as I could in 6.10 by Editing etc/fstab. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<ubuntu_newbie> yes the mouse works
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: okay, so the ports are working correctly
<ubuntu_newbie> hmm ok
<Lou247> system-administration-synaptic package manager
<jordan> Can I change the owner of a disk..?
<Sexiness> ah
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: does the thumbdrive have lights that flicker when its being accessed normally?
<Sexiness> so i look up fwcutter?
<ubuntu_newbie> yes
<Lou247> ya
<Torment> No problem, I think I fixed my issue
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: and do they flicker at all when plugging it in to ubuntu?
<Torment> Is there a # for issues regarding gnome games?
<Keith-BlindUser> How well does Ubuntu-Feisty desktop for the AMD64 handle dual-core?
<ubuntu_newbie> no but it flickers sometimes
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: hmm, ok
<Lou247> then follow the directions on that forum page
<ubuntu_newbie> guess it coz it got power
<mjr> Keith-BlindUser, just dandy
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: yeah
<Keith-BlindUser> Spisifically, how does speech-application related software like Orca  handle under the sixty-four bit environment?
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: what do you see after typing "sudo fdisk -l"
<Flannel> Keith-BlindUser: 64 bit is fine except if you need proprietary stuff (flash, for instance)
<jron> i've been having a really ODD problem... sometimes everything on my desktop goes black but I can still see and move the cursur around... the cursur changes icon where the windows should be but there is only black... i have to switch to a new xsession and kill my window manager to ged gdm to show up
<ubuntu_newbie> sainzeo, i gotta go now but i'll be back in maybe 30 minutes
<Yarrod> help? i can installe flce ultra
<ubuntu_newbie> i see all my partitions
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: okay sounds good
<ubuntu_newbie> bbl then
<sainzeo> ubuntu_newbie: hopefully i'm around - sounds good
<fucoop> Under Desktop effects, it states the the composite extension is not available. How do I fix that?
<Sexiness> approx. how long should the download take?
<arghaton> hi everyone
<peepsalot> how do i reformat a USB stick
<maka_> need a cool dock mac os style
<stittel> fucoop: Which graphics card are you using?
<ultima_wpn01> Can someone help me in PRIVATE CHAT?
<Electricity> Is there another HTML program like Nvu that will allow me to insert frames?
<cables> maka_, no you don't. you WANT a cool doc mac os style.
<stittel> ultima_wpn01: Private chats are usually not so advisable, because other's can't contribute.
<Lou247> depends
<cables> ultima_wpn01, ask in the channel.
<Lou247> sometimes it takes a little bit
<maka_> cables why?
<cables> ultima_wpn01, also, you cannot pm on this network until you have registered
<sldkfj> I have a problem with "Lock screen when screensaver is active"  ... I can't place the cursor in the login box, I hit log out and I can't log in after having reached the login screen; I go back to the original mini login that denied me the first time.  Long story short; I have to reboot.  A big pain.
<sldkfj> What's going on?
<UnluckyMike> maka_: kiba-dock, akamaru, kdocker...all docks seem a little unstable though
<BigToe> How do I access a share on my ubuntu PC? I set up the share like it says in the wiki, but I can't access the share from my windows PC.
<Nubbie> sldkfj: keep trying you'll get the cursor in there eventually.
<n3rdis1> I was playing with my xorg.conf yesterday trying to get  a modeline for 1366x768 to work. I couldn't so I'm trying to just use 1280x720 instead. However, when setting it to 1280x720 it seems to fall back on the default 1024, 800, and 640 resolution settings. Can anyone help?
<BigToe> How do I access a share on my ubuntu PC? I set up the share like it says in the wiki, but I can't access the share from my windows PC.
<cables> maka_, you don't need one, you want one. Now that that's been cleared up, I'll point you to http://code.google.com/p/avant-window-navigator/
<Noob6654138> Hey, when I active desktop effects the title of the windows disappear and gnome-terminal turns white.. how do I fix it?
<dougsko> BigToe: you need to make a windows user that has the same username and password as on your ubuntu box
<sldkfj> nubbie, you're joking, right?
<BigToe> oh ok, dougsko
<BigToe> but I do.
<maka_> avant is good but simple
<Nubbie> sldkfj: i used to have trouble with it too, but i always managed to get the password in after about 15 seconds of trying.
<BigToe> I think the problem is that my PC's name keeps being added to the username, dougsko
<fucoop> An ATI card
<Sexiness> Lou247, around how long should this take, it's been on "preparing packages" for a while
<sldkfj> nubbie, I would like to have it work the first time.
<Lou247> no idea
<sldkfj> call me craZy
<BigToe> cause I press enter and it comes up with the bad user/pass error, but the username in the box is BIGLAPTOP\bigtoe
<Nubbie> sldkfj: of course.
<Lou247> but that's the only thing that worked for me
<ultima_wpn01> I NEED HELP
<ultima_wpn01> When I run run linux from the CD on my other computer, It says this:
<ultima_wpn01> [  27.979438]  ..MP-BIOS bug:8254 timer not connected
<ultima_wpn01> [  28.148233]  Kernel panic - not syncing:IO-APIC + timer down't work! Boot with apic=Debug and send report. Then try booting with 'noapic'.
<ultima_wpn01> [  28.158271]  _
<Lou247> i'm new to linux too hehe
<Nubbie> ultima_wpn01: first off, caps aren't needed. secondly, for multi line posts, please use a pastbin and provide us with the link to it.
<ultima_wpn01> Im sorry
<maka_> akamaru looks nice thanks cable
<n3rdis1> I was playing with my xorg.conf yesterday trying to get  a modeline for 1366x768 to work. I couldn't so I'm trying to just use 1280x720 instead. However, when setting it to 1280x720 it seems to fall back on the default 1024, 800, and 640 resolution settings. Can anyone help?
<Nubbie> ultima_wpn01: is cool.
<stittel> fucoop: Wait a sec, I will find you a link. That will be easier for the both of us.
<Och4> i need help with partition, i don't know how much to give to swap, root, and home.  help!
<praecox> maddog39, u there?
<stittel> fucoop: If you have further questions after that, of course you can come back and ask.
<Nubbie> och4: how big is your hard drive, and is it a purely ubuntu system?
<fucoop> Ok, thatnks
<stittel> fucoop: In the meanwhile, tell me, which driver are you using?
<maddog39> praecox: yup
<fucoop> let me check
<Och4> Nubbie, big.
<Nubbie> och4: just ubuntu?
<CheshireViking> ultima_wpn01, when the live cd starts up, before it runs the "start or install ubuntu", press "F6" and add "noapic nolapic" at the end of the boot paramaters line (but before the "--" at the end
<Nubbie> och4: and tell me how much RAM you have.
<praecox> maddog39, could you please take a look at http://pastebin.ca/474321 ?
<BigToe> dougsko, do you know of a fix?
<dougsko> BigToe: give me a sec
<BigToe> o
<BigToe> k
<n3rdis1> I was playing with my xorg.conf yesterday trying to get  a modeline for 1366x768 to work. I couldn't so I'm trying to just use 1280x720 instead. However, when setting it to 1280x720 it seems to fall back on the default 1024, 800, and 640 resolution settings. Can anyone help?
<praecox> maddog39, that's what happened after changing to fglrx.
* BigToe kicks his keyboard, enter key keeps getting stuck
<maddog39> praecox: looking
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I want to create a launcher on my desktop for the gnome trash applet... how do I do that?
<WaxyFresh> what channle/server would be the best for configuring privoxy/tor?
<Och4> nubbie, im on ubuntu now, but im deleting my windows partition.  because i rather get but raped then use windows any longer.
<maka_> in synaptic are ubuntu studio files is a final release?
<Nubbie> Lord_Maynoth_42: there is a gconf key for nautilus that will let you have a trash icon on your desktop.
<Och4> nubbie, and i want to start over on my ubuntu partition, so a clean reformat sounds sexy to me.
<praecox> maddog39, the only change was ati/radeon -> fglrx on Driver line.
<Nubbie> och4: good for you. how much RAM?
<maddog39> praecox: hmmm thats really wierd, although i dont have any ATI cards and never used that driver
<UnluckyMike> Lord_Maynoth_42: alt+f2 "gconf-editor" > Aps> Nautilus> trash visible
<maddog39> praecox: ull have to ask someone else for further assistance im not sure
<Sexiness> Lou247, : It said bcm43xx-fwcutter command not found o_0
<lucek> hello, i got problem http://wklej.org/id/5d3f859920    i dont know what 2 do..
<Och4> nubbie, i have a asus g1 laptop, if you haven't heard of it before, ill tell you some of the specs,  2.0 ghz t7200, 2 gbs ddr, 160 gbs sata
<|Zippo|> hi... how do I enable the 3D on chess?
<praecox> maddog39, all right, thanks for help anyway.
<dougsko> BigToe: make sure your username and password are the same on both boxes. if theyre not, this will never work. once youre sure of that, try mounting the share using, the 'net share' command in windows.  it mounts the share manually, and ive had to use it before to do this. this site will help: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/net_share.mspx?mfr=true
<maddog39> praecox: no problem
<riddlebox> can someone help me get my second graphics card working?
<fucoop> Stittel, where do I go to get that info in Ubuntu?
<dougsko> BigToe: and here: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/file_srv_create_share.mspx?mfr=true
<praecox> anyone here got an experience with ATI graphic cards under Ubuntu?
<ultima_wpn01> <CheshireViking> - F6 Does Nothing on my Computer.
<bruenig> !nvidia | praecox
<ubotu> praecox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BigToe> dougsko, erm... I'm using Vista :S
<crdlb> praecox: yes
<Och4> Nubbie,  4 gbs swap, 10 gbs /root, 140 gbs /home, and 75 mbs /boot.  do i need the 75 mbs /boot??
<fucoop> Is there some sort of device manager in here?
<Nubbie> och4: sounds good. k unless you're running a webserver or something, your / partition should be around 6-8gb. since you have a ton of RAM, i'd only create a 512mb swap, and the rest can be /home.
<dougsko> BigToe: whatev, thatll still probly work
<BigToe> ok
<lucek> can anyone help me please..
<crdlb> praecox: I may be able to help you do whatever you're trying to do in #ubuntu-effects
<Lou247> try http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547
<ffm> Help!
<Nubbie> och4: if you want a /boot partition i don't think it needs to be that big.
<ultima_wpn01> CheshireViking, F6 is doing NOTHING.
<CheshireViking> ultima_wpn01, in that case, i'm not sure, when the live cd starts up to its first menu, F6 should allow you to change boot paramaters
<ffm>  I got a nasty Warning: This version of ImageMagick has known vulnerabilities that could be exploited to execute arbitrary commands or cause a denial of service (references: 1, 2, 3, 4). You may wish to upgrade. This determination may be inaccurate for ImageMagick packages in Linux distributions. message from my software.
<stittel> fucoop: call from console: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Nubbie> och4: let me just see how big my /boot dir is
<bnlo87> can anyone help me with setting up dual monitors with an nvidia geforce card?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> UnluckyMike, I don't see trash visible anywhere
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<ffm> How can I be sure if I am running the latest version?
<cattellar> hey people
<krishghosh> lucek: regarding ?
<ultima_wpn01> CheshireViking, Sorry for 2 msges, ok uh
<cattellar> how can I zip a folder?
<ffm> cattellar, Yes?
<fucoop> ok
<stittel> fucoop: Post the result to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us the link.
<ffm> !zip | cattellar
<ubotu> cattellar: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Och4> Nubbie, , what does the /boot do?  is it a simple answer, and does it need a partition, and would it help me
<lucek> hello! http://wklej.org/id/5d3f859920 <- here's a cause, i dont know what to do
<Arc> can someone please send me a copy of /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/apps/evolution.svg ?
<Nubbie> och4: oh you're right, my /boot dir has about 70mb. just to be safe i'd make your /boot dir bigger.
<ffm> Arc, Why?
<Nubbie> och4: you don't need it.
<dougsko> BigToe: and you should probly ask in #windows too. but basically windows sucks so much that it cant even handle its own smb protocol properly. you wont have any of these problems when mounting samaba shares on a linux box
<Arc> ffm: because i dont have the version from feisty, which appears to be different from the version i have
<Nubbie> och4: the main reason people use a /boot dir is so they don't have to write the bootloader to the hard drive's MBR.
<Och4> nubbie, is it pointless to make a boot partition then
<Sexiness> Lou247, o_0
<UnluckyMike> Lord_Maynoth_42: in gconf-editor got Apps>Nautilus>Desktop>
<Arc> the feisty version seems to not have a clock on it
<Nubbie> och4: basically.
<cattellar> ffm,  yep...I know how to open them...but don't know how to compress a folder
<[0x28] ForSwitch> Why can't I compile 32 bit applications with gcc-3.3 in feisty fawn?
<ffm> Arc, there isnt one on 7.04. I just checked.
<bnlo87> hello? can can someone help with dual monitor?
<riddlebox> can someone help me get my second graphics card working? I have a matrox card with dual monitor and a Radeon 9200, I would like to have three monitors, but right now I just get 2 working?
<dougsko> [0x28] ForSwitch: you probly have to install build-essentials
<Arc> ffm: so what icon is used at the top for email?
<UnluckyMike> Lord_Maynoth_42: did you find it?
<Nubbie> och4: you should have your / partition at the very beginning of the drive, so seek times will be less, swap in the middle, and /home last.
<Och4> nubbie, refresh my memory, but whats mbr? again, acutally phycial space on the harddrive?
<rogue780|mythsvr> Riddell, the 9200 is nown for having issues in linux
<ultima_wpn01> CheshireViking, Can you help at all, is there any way I can still get boot perims up?
<dougsko> [0x28] ForSwitch: and kernel header files
<Lord_Maynoth_42> coooooooooooooooooool
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thank you
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Arc> ffm: im building a poster for our installfest that's a mockup of a feisty desktop, so i need the scalables
<[0x28] ForSwitch> dougsko - I can compile 64 bit applications with gcc-4.1.  And 32 bit.  And 64 bit with gcc-3.3
<npodges> before i joined, there were 1337 people in here... i guess i blew it.
<UnluckyMike> sorry i forgot about the desktop part
<Nubbie> Och4: master boot record. its like a journal at the start of all hard drives.
<lucek> can somebody help mi with that ? http://wklej.org/id/5d3f859920  here is written what is going on, please...
<enodev> lucek: what are you trying to do?
<ffm> cattellar, Open Ark, click new, choose a name, press enter, choose green arrorw, select dir.
<[0x28] ForSwitch> But not 32bit with gcc-3.3.  stub-32.h is missing...even though it isn't.
<riddlebox> rogue780|mythsvr, it works if I select to boot from pci, but if I boot from agp I cannot get it to work, lspci says its there?
<ffm> Arc,  /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/apps/evolution.svg does not exist.
<lucek> enodev: apt-get install 0f
<Arc> ffm: ok.
<lucek> i was trying to instal idjc
<lucek> errors all the time
<Och4> nubbie, /root at the beginning, /swap middle, /home last?
<enodev> lucek: what do want to install?
<lucek> enodev: idjc - internet dj console
<Flannel> Och4: you don't need a /root, you mean /
<Nubbie> och4: the swap partition doesn't get mounted, just make the swap partition and ubuntu will use it.
<cattellar> ffm, ok thanks
<CheshireViking> ultima_wpn01, I don't know anything else, every live cd i've used lets you press "F6" when the initial boot menu appears so that you can change the paramaters, other than the "F6" key, there's nothing I can think of to do
<santi> hola
<cables> What does gaim-galago do?
<bnlo87> hello? will someone help me?
<npodges> in gnome, is it possible to make the text captions in desktop items not show the entire filename unless selected?
<dougsko> [0x28] ForSwitch: you might need to specify where stub-32.h is when building
<lucek> enodev: and now when i do apt-get install -f it wants me to remove 450mb data
<fucoop> stittel, you there?
<cables> !ask | bnlo87
<ubotu> bnlo87: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Och4> nubbie, wow, i have a lot to learn.  whats the /root then?
<Sexiness> uh oh
<Nubbie> och4: the order isn't vital, as long as you have all 3, but seek times will be less if the partition is neat the start of the drive.
<stittel> fucoop: Yes.
<cables> !patience | bnlo87
<ubotu> bnlo87: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lucek> synaptic crashed down
<Nubbie> och4: root partition is just / (its the top of the tree)
<ultima_wpn01> CheshireViking, you said to click F6 before 'start or install' comes up, I openned perems after it came up?
<fucoop> give me that line again
<Sexiness> uhh
<enodev> lucek: that's not the way you install
<Nubbie> och4: then /home is mounted inside of /
<stittel> fucoop: call from console: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Sexiness> i dled the fwcutter but the command isn't working for me
<Sexiness> someone..
<stittel> fucoop: call from console: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<Och4> nubbie, same thing such of a way then right?
<lucek> i was trying to install from .deb packages
<Nubbie> Och4: sorry?
<BigToe> dougsko, I found one thing: my user account was Bigtoe on this PC and bigtoe on ubuntu
<TabooTreez> im using nvidia-legacy driver for my geforce mx and I can get my resolution higher then 1024x768
<bnlo87> lol...i did but for some reason no one ever responds to my question lol
<lucek> all the time been problems
<stittel> Can anybody confirm that XGL must be installed to use "Desktop Effects" with an ATI card?
<Och4> nubbie, / is the same as /root then?
<bluefox83> where can i go for help with NFS?
<dougsko> BigToe: yeah thatll cause problems
<SeveredCross> Anyone know an easy way to bzip2 compress my entire home folder and then offload it somewhere?
<CheshireViking> ultima_wpn01, do you see a boot paramaters line now?
<Nubbie> !res | TanppTreez
<ubotu> TanppTreez: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lou247> is it on your desktop?
<enodev> lucek: have tried apt-get install idjc
<Gasten> Och4: No, / is / and /root is /root.
<ffm> cattellar, np.
<dougsko> bluefox83: google 'nfs tutorial'
<SeveredCross> I've tried every possible combination of tar and bzip2 and nothing seems to work right.
<BigToe> I enter \\192.168.1.101 into explorer, it brings up the dialog, I enter bigtoe and the password and it says user/pass is wrong
<lucek> yep, it's not in repo
<|ericsson|> What package would install the MySQL header files in feisty?
<bnlo87> i just need help with dual monitor setup
<BigToe> even after I changed to bigtoe
<bluefox83> !nfs
<Nubbie> och4: /root is the root user's home directory
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SeveredCross> is there an easy bckup tool?
<riddlebox> bnlo87, what do you need?
<Sexiness> Lou247, : no
<SeveredCross> BigToe: Are you in the smbusers file?
<enodev> lucek: you have to enable the universe repo
<Nubbie> och4: all user home directories are in /home.
<jron> what file is making my screen go into powersave mode??
<Sexiness> Lou247, dunno where it is :D
<SeveredCross> I'm not too keen on Samba.
<lucek> enodev: how?
<BigToe> no SeveredCross
<dougsko> BigToe: dude, if youre talking to me, you need to prefix your statement with my nick, so i can see it :)
<Lou247> LOL
<bnlo87> dual monitor help
<Gasten> Och4: /root is your root home dir.
<cables> !effects | stittel
<Lou247> well you gotta find it hehe
<Gasten> see ya!
<ubotu> stittel: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<riddlebox> bnlo87, I need more info than that
<SeveredCross> BigToe: You probably need to add yourself to the Samba users file.
<Lou247> let me know when you find it
<enodev> lucek: system->admin->sources something
<SeveredCross> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BigToe> dougsko, I know. I'm used to small channels :P
<rogue780|mythsvr> BigToe, you should find the tutorials at www.ubuntuguide.org illuminating
<bnlo87> i have a nvidia geforce card
<Och4> nubbie, oooooh
<BigToe> SeveredCross, ok
<Sexiness> Lou247, : how do i find it? locate?
<WaxyFresh> where do i go for help with setting up tor/privoxy/foxyproxy
<bnlo87> running feisty
<Och4> gasten,  ooooh, i think
<Lou247> ya
<cables> !enter | bnlo87
<ubotu> bnlo87: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zch> hello, can someone help me out with eth0 dissapearing completely, after comp was couple of days off
<bnlo87> lol sorry
<dougsko> BigToe: im tellin ya, try out the net share command. its like the manual way of doing what you want. and sometimes itll work when the "normal" way doesnt
<Sexiness> Lou247, nothing comes up o_0
<Lou247> places>Search for files
<stittel> fucoop: Have you read this?
<TabooTreez> Can anyone help me with setting my resolution Higher? Ive got nvidia-glx-legac installed and I edited my xorg.conf but it still wont go to 1280x1024
<riddlebox> bnlo87, which card, and is it a dual monitor card? have you read the howto?
<Nubbie> tabootreez: that didn't work for you???
<bnlo87> i looked up trying to setup twinview but am having a tough time with it
<Och4> nubbie, what happens if i didn't want to use the /home dir, maybe make a folder in /usr/stuff/  maybe, i make a dir called stuff.  that wouldn
<Och4> t
<BigToe> rogue780|mythsvr, that's the tutorial I'm using
<BigToe> :S
<kazol> I need a recommendation: I need to install a Linux distro onto a PII 400Mhz 128MB for radio astronomy research. Is Xubuntu a good choice and is there a spectrum analyzer app for Linux?
<adamhman> what video player do you guys recommend for Ubuntu?
<Och4> Nubbie, that wouldn't hurt it right?
<TabooTreez> Nubbie: sorry theres so mcuh cahtting in this little gaim window
<|ericsson|> It's getting quite crowded in here :)
<knapp> Where do I need to go for getting help with XGL/AIGLX?
<wells> nick HG
<npodges> adamhman:  vlc plays the most stuff well.
<riddlebox> bnlo87, I use Xinerama
<wells> ffs
<zch> or if someone can point me to some guide about nic installation
<cables> |ericsson|, and for that exact reason, it would be great if you could limit messages to questions and answers.
<|ericsson|> !xgl | npodges
<wells> i can't even change my ident in xchat
<ubotu> npodges: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bnlo87> damn...whats that command to look up ur graphics card?
<Och4> knapp, #ubuntu-effects
<adamhman> thanks npodges, can you tell me how to start the command line is I can install it?
<cables> !effects | knapp
<ubotu> knapp: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Electricity> Is there an HTML editor that allows inserting iFrames without knowing the code?
<dalexandre> knapp, #ubuntu-effects
<Nubbie> Och4: you should use /home directory. you could get away with just having a / partition and a swap partition, but it isn't recommended.
<lucek> enodev: seems it's all ticked
<lucek> universe enable i guess
<BigToe> dougsko, yay, it works!
<npodges> adamhman: sudo apt-get install vlc
<dougsko> Electricity: iframes = yucko  ;p
<riddlebox> bnlo87, lscpi |grep VGA
<kazol> |ericsson|: And it will get more crowded when people choose to buy Dell's with Ubuntu due to the lower price. Hopefully the hardware will be the same, only 3 models.
<stittel> fucoop: Are you still with me?
<BigToe> I didn't do the crucial step, adding the user :S
<dougsko> BigToe: cool, howd you do it?
<adamhman> npodges, where do I type that in?
<dougsko> BigToe: good stuff
<Electricity> dougsko: I disagree, but it was an example anyway :P
<enodev> lucek: are you on feisty?
<fucoop> yep
<adamhman> I just install Ubuntu and am a total noob
<Och4> nubbie, i don't really like the /home dir that much,  couldn't i just make another dir some where else and use it as my personal dir for all my stuff?
<BigToe> dougsko, I just did sudo smbpasswd -a system_username and entered the password
<Sexiness> Lou247, i have no idea where places is
<Sexiness> lol
<BigToe> dougsko, of course, I replaced system_username with bigtoe :P
<fucoop> when I enter the line in the terminal in states: no such file or directory
<dougsko> BigToe: nice
<kazol> Is there a spectrum analyzer app for radio astronomy research that runs on Xubuntu?
<|ericsson|> kazol: It's a good sign though that we get more ppl in here, drawback is that it's easy to miss helping someone wanting help
<Sexiness> i know that my lib/firmware folder is in "file system" not under desktop though
<lucek> enodev: dapper
<Electricity> Is there an HTML editor that allows inserting iFrames without knowing the code?
<BigToe> dougsko, now I need to install sshd so I can get my other monitor back on this PC :P
<Lou247> should be right between Applications and System
<stittel> fucoop: Actually that can't be, you must have mistyped it.
<Och4> nubbie, i don't really like the /home dir that much,  couldn't i just make another dir some where else and use it as my personal dir for all my stuff?
<npodges> adamhman: open a terminal first Applications>accessories>terminal
<XZC> What is the defaultpassword for root? my actually pass don't work...
<fucoop> Let me try again
<Nubbie> och4: you need a /home partition. it's purpose is to keep all user related files/configurations in one place. sure you can put files anywhere you want, but you should keep your stuff in your /home/<user> directory because only your user will have permissions to read it.
<Sexiness> Lou247, appfinder?
<stittel> fucoop: Whatsoever, I have just been informed that "Desktop Effect" issue are off-topic here.
<enodev> lucek: maybe it's not in dapper's repos then
<jinzo> XZC, there's no souch thing as defoul pass for root
<Nubbie> och4: what's the point in that?
<XZC> :S
<stittel> fucoop: Please joing #ubuntu-effects
<Lou247> hmm
<fucoop> ohh
<|ericsson|> !root > npodges
<ultima_wpn01> Is JAVA a windows program?
<dougsko> Electricity: nvu is a pretty nice html editor, i dont know if it does exactly what you want, but itd be worth checking out
<Electricity> I got it
<Lou247> no
<adamhman> how do I run the command line?
<egyn> Hi, my 6.10 just god updated to 7.04, now I am having troubles with getting my wireless usb card to work again. What happens is that commands such as "iface" and "auto" are not recognised anymore, any ideas? (I am quite new with linux)
<stittel> fucoop: It will be even better for you there. Less people, more specialized help.
<lucek> enodev: now shows me i have 80 broken packages on my system
<Nubbie> ultima_wpn01: no it's a sun microsystem's program.
<ultima_wpn01> adamhman, go to applications and hit terminal
<fucoop> Well, can you tell me where to get to some type of  device manager in Ubuntu?
<zch> my eth0 just dissapeared, box was working fine for months, then it was turned off couple of days and eth0 is no more, any idea what's going on?
<lucek> enodev: how to find them?
<bnlo87> nvidia geforce go 6200...sorry it took so long
<|ericsson|> adamhman: either switching with CTRL+ALT+F1 -> F7 or opening a terminal through your menu
<Sexiness> Lou247, i only have accessories, graphics, multimedia, network, office, and system
<osxdude> it's quiet...
<BigToe> yay! it works!
<fucoop> ok, I'll check that one too.
<Och4> nubbie, i don't mind having all my user config files in /home dir,  doesn't bug me at all, but whats the point of HAVE TO use the /home dir for all my personal files?
<BigToe> time to leave my ubuntu PC to fileshare :P
<lucek> how to fix 'em
<stittel> fucoop: I am running Kubuntu, which uses another other stuff. I can tell you however, that you won't find a Device Manager like Windows in Ubuntu.
<chicharron> so i think i messed up my system by trying to install kubuntu on an external hard drive...can anybody give me some help?
<stittel> fucoop: You will only find a place where your hardware is listed, not where it can be changed.
<Nubbie> och4: only that user will have permissions to read them.
<Lou247> what are you using?
<Sexiness> xubuntu
<|ericsson|> stittel: you could start with joining #kubuntu for kubuntu-related issues
<fucoop> where is that?
<Nubbie> och4: its for security is suggest you go with the flow on that one.
<Lou247> oh umm ya i'm using fiesty...
<stittel> |ericsson|: Yes, this is a good idea.
<lucek> enodev: r u there?
<Sexiness> hmm
<stittel> |ericsson|: However, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are exactly the same distributions, they just differ by the default package selection.
<XZC> How can I edit in Synaptic without a defaultpassthen? If I leave it blank nothing happens
<zch> !network interface installation
<zch> :P
<Sexiness> so can anyone help me out here? :|
<enodev> lucek: yeah I'm trying to find out how to fix the packages
<Nubbie> |ericsson|: you can install ubuntu regularly and install kubuntu-desktop to install KDE.
<lucek> enodev: ok thx
<|ericsson|> stittel: yes, more or less only the GUI, kde v.s gnome
<stittel> |ericsson|: This is why I never really got the attempt of trying to make different distributions out of it.
<fucoop> Hey Stittel, gotta run thanks again!
<Och4> nubbie, oh kay oh kay.  i understand.  i got one more question,  all my install files goes on /root or /home.  most people say /root only needs 10 gbs, but i want to do videos on ubuntu and i want more space for that
<ultima_wpn01> installing JAVA on Linux,  do I need to use the terminal, or can I just double click the installer or something
<stittel> fucoop: Have success in #ubuntu-effects !
<riddlebox> bnlo87, is it a dual card?
<Nubbie> |ericsson|: there is a reason Gnome is the ubuntu default, but KDE is very good as well. it pretty much comes down to personal preference.
<fucoop> Thanks!
<ewhiz> anyone know of a good place to get ubuntu wallpapers?  i'm interested in 1920 x 1200 resolution
<enodev> lucek: what did you do to break them?
<Nubbie> och4: its not /root, its just "/"
<zch> my eth0 dissapeared all of a sudden, any idea what should i do?
<Nubbie> och4: and 10GB should be plenty.
<|ericsson|> Nubbie: I know but however, gnome tends to act slower on lower spec-machines compared to kde
<lucek> enodev: was trying to install some dependencies of idjc
<riddlebox> bnlo87, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86
<bnlo87> ...i think so...its on my vaio laptop and i used to do dual monitor with xp
<Lou247> have you tried  sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Nubbie> och4: your videos will be kept in your /home/<user> folder.
<lucek> then synaptic crashed down
<lucek> and wanted me to do apt-get install -f
<Nubbie> |ericsson|: i suggest you check out XFCE in that case then.
<lucek> enodev: and then the comunicate shown
<frojnd> hello guys how can I acces into user/.kde
<zch> can someone at least point me to network interface card installation guide?
<enodev> lucek: comunicate?
<stittel> frojnd: What do you mean by "how can you access:?
<Nubbie> frojnd: enable viewing of hidden directories.
<npodges> frojnd: you must turn on displaying hidden folders
<Och4> nubbie, im sorry, i keep hearing /root dir, i confused it with /  i still don't see the differences.  is / dir holds the /root where all the files goes, even the /home /usr /media etc etc?
<ffm> How do I disable password authentication for ONE user over SSL? This user will be the only user who is listed in sudoers, and it already has a private key.
<ubuntuEdgy> zch: what happened
<MrRTOS> have anybody tried PCLinux? it seem they have overtaken Fedora's spot on distrowatch
<lucek> enodev: communique, sorry, communique of 80 broken packages
<|ericsson|> Nubbie: I prefer command-line :)
<zch> ubuntuEdgy: my comp was off couple of days and now eth0 is gone
<Nubbie> och4: the system is installed in / , /root is the root user's home folder.
<osxdude> fronjnd: type it into the address bar in the File Browser (press the notepad on the location bar.)
<ubuntuEdgy> type ifconfig zch you should see whats available.
<zch> ubuntuEdgy: i did, there is no eth0
<enodev> lucek: can you remove the last package that caused the error?
<ruben> Hi, using wget, what is the way to download an specific directory?, wget -r http://www.foo.com/dir gets all domain!, what is the way?
<Nubbie> och4: /root is the same as /home/<user> , all of the root user's files and configurations are kept in /root. and they are on the / partition so that the root user is with the system no matter what /home parition is mounted, the system will always have a user.
<enodev> lucek: apt-get remove package
<riddlebox> bnlo87, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86
<zch> ubuntuEdgy: and i didn't changed anything, just turned off computer  for like 3 days
<ubuntuEdgy> zch: is it built in on the motherboard ? mines is eth1
<lucek> enodev: i dont know whicz packgace makes error
<Sexiness> can anyone here help me with xubuntu installing a bcm43xx card?
<lucek> which* :>
<zch> ubuntuEdgy: no it isn't, i got 2 cards in comp one eth0 and other eth1, eth1 is there, but eth0 is gone
<adamhman> anyone able to help me install VLC?  This is what my terminal looks like http://img360.imageshack.us/img360/4300/screenshotadamadamlaptovp3.png
<osquitarxp> hi
<|ericsson|> ewhiz: take a look at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<enodev> lucek: what did you do before install -f ?
<rsk> adamhman: sudo not sude
<zch> it worked normally for like 6 months, never had problem
<Nubbie> och4: make a 10GB ext3 partition, mount it as "/" . then create a 512MB swap partition, and finally create another partition with all remaining space, mounted as "/home" do you understand me?
<grave> Hi. What music players you guys use in ubuntu ?
<zch> and i didn't changed anything
<Lou247> sudo not sude
<frojnd> HOW can I acces into .kde. I made file /media/sda1 couse this is my root file and now I am on live cd to get some logs so I need to acces to /media/sda1/ (allready mounted) into ./kde so how can I acces
<Nubbie> grave: banshee > all other players.
<grave> Rhy music players not working for me
<riddlebox> Sexiness, with the bcm43xx, type sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and it should do the rest for you
<zch> anyone else have idea what might have caused it?
<grave> Does it read mp3?
<Och4> nubbie, ooooooooooooh. thanks, i do get it now.   then my question reappears, what about software and games.  i do plan on do a good amount of games, if not a lot of them.  would that be in the / dir or the /home dir???
<miniman> Hi Sorry to bother you with that. I upgraded my mothers Laptop to feisty and installed beryl and emerald. Somehow, I have no window decorations, neither with beryl nor with compiz. It's my third feisty installation and beryl and emerald are running well on the other systems.
<stix> hey guys i have a quick question
<ubuntuEdgy> zch: do this shutdown remove the card, reboot log on ,shutdown install the card. see if it works then.
<grave> Nubbie "banshee" ? is that a command
<ubuntuEdgy> best i could thing off zch:
<Nubbie> grave: it's a music player.
<adamhman> thanks
<stix> were can i change helper options, I want to set xine as default dvd player instead of totem
<npodges> grave, you may need to isntall the codecs. open add/remove software application, and type "codecs"
<zch> ok thanks
<Nubbie> grave: http://banshee-project.org i really like it. check it out.
<lucek> enodev: was trying to install the idjc, dependencies not satisfied, so i tried to install other dependencies to idjc
<miniman> I don't know what to do. Beryl seems to work well. I have the cube and everything...
<Roor> im trying to install the nvidia drivers, but when i install them (and have nv be nvidia in xorg.conf) i reboot and get no screens found.. any ideas?
<Nubbie> grave: you need to install the extra gstreamer plugins.
<lucek> and after some of em just synaptic crashed down
<ForsakenSoul> Nubbie did you install the codecs ?
<Och4> nubbie, i don't mean to doubt you, but only my research, i have found many people saying that the swap should be double of the size of your ram,  i have two gbs of ddr 2 ram.  my doubt is high
<adamhman> this is what my terminal looks like now  http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/7577/screenshotadamadamlaptosn7.png
<ForsakenSoul> for mp3
<adamhman> how can I install VLC?
<grave> Nubbie how would i download orinstall gstreamer plugins
<rsk> adamhman: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Nubbie> Och4: you will never use 2GB of RAM to begin with, and secondly, if any swap is used, its not much.
<adamhman> i did see?
<npodges> adamhman: change "sude" to "sudo"
<enodev> lucek: did you get the dependancies from synaptic? or did you download them somewhere?
<dfsdfds> Hello, non - windows related problem!
<lucek> enodev: i dont know what package made that error
<neildarlow> Och4: that's old-style thinking. 512M swap would be plenty
<Nubbie> Och4: lots of these articles were written when a computer only had 256MB of ram.
<dfsdfds> sound is queit, and selecting MUTE doesn't mute the sound
<lucek> enodev: form polish ubuntu forum server
<lucek> from*
<adamhman> its a new screen shot
<Lou247> adam use synaptic?
<dfsdfds> I suspect I'm using the wrong audio output, how can I check please?
<enodev> lucek: did you download deb files?
<adamhman> new screen shot http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/7577/screenshotadamadamlaptosn7.png
<lucek> enodev: yep
<grave> Nubbie which i need to get for the add/remove app . > gstreamer extra plg , ffmpeg vidieo , xine extra plugins?
<ultima_wpn01> installing JAVA on Linux,  do I need to use the terminal, or can I just double click the installer or something
<frojnd> how can I acces into ./kde when I try there is this error: Unable to enter file:///media/sda1/home/q/.kde. You do not have access rights to this location
<|ericsson|> Are there more specific reasons to choose RSA or DSA over the other rather than the bitsize?
<npodges> adamhman:  you are running some other installation program. (eg synaptic.) close that first
<Nubbie> grave: install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<dfsdfds> anyone?
<enodev> lucek: well then you know the name of the packages. just try to remove every single one.
<neildarlow> grave: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad are good choices
<enodev> lucek: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Roor> im trying to install the nvidia drivers, but when i install them (and have nv be nvidia in xorg.conf) i reboot and get no screens found.. any ideas?
<enodev> lucek: if you're lucky that does it
<Och4> nubbie, im planning on do a lot of the 3d desktops, running a VOS (booting up an os within linux) and games and of couse lots of appications
<npodges> Roor, how are you installing the drivers?
<prudviraj> i got a ubuntu ultimate 1.3 and sabayon 3.26
<lucek> enodev: ok, i'll try
<grave> nubbie in my add/remove search for codecs i only see gstream extra plugins only
<Roor> add/remove, feisty
<Nubbie> Och4: most of which will be in your /home folder.
<Bradf0rd> Hey, I'm trying to enable my Wifi card can someone help me figure this out? I'm reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2596312 and I've done the three steps, the last one doesn't follow through though.... it gives me this: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<Bradf0rd> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Bradf0rd> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bradf0rd> "
<lucek> i got all of em in one folder
<lucek> so got the names
<Nubbie> !paste | BradF0rd
<prudviraj> which one is more stable
<ubotu> BradF0rd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sexiness> riddlebox, i already have it. but nothing is happening. i downloaded it through synaptic
<Sexiness> i did what Lou247 told me to do but for some reason i can't open the input file
<Och4> nubbie, if the installed games too?  not on the / dir?
<Sexiness> riddlebox, i already have it. but nothing is happening. i downloaded it through synaptic
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: to top and kill dpkg
<Sexiness> i did what Lou247 told me to do but for some reason i can't open the input file
<Nubbie> Och4: the / partition is just for the base system and any other programs you install.
<enodev> lucek: and next time you install debs don't use the -f option. it means force. and if it doesnt work in the first place you shouldnt try to forceit ;)
<peepsalot> anyone wanna help me decide on a new motherboard.  i just want something cheap, but must have a good number of SATA ports
<iMilad> Hello everybody, I want to install ubuntu on my notebook which has two partitions, C: 80Gb and D: 20Gb. If i resize my C drive using Partition Magic, will i be able to create necessary partitions in the unallocated space?
<Lou247> the input file?
<lucek> enodev: ok :)
<Nubbie> och4: if you are running games via wine or cedega or whatever, they will all be in your /home partition.
<Bo0m> Greetings.am tryin to install ubuntu for the first time.when i pop in live cd to install it just boots up but idont see  a option to install.can any one help me please?
<npodges> iMilad: the ubuntu partitioner should let you do this fine. but yes, you can do waht you described too
<Och4> nubbie, would that include adobe software, or only straight up linux updates, and such
<Sexiness> riddlebox, i already have it. but nothing is happening. i downloaded it through synaptic
<rob65> Hi all, just wondered if anyone has experience with the Feisty Fawn freezing issue? I'm running an E6600 Core 2 Duo, 8800GTS. I've managed to get into X but the graphical GUI is hanging, and keyboard input is very dodgy.
<Sexiness> i did what Lou247 told me to do but for some reason i can't open the input file
<catid> |ericsson|: DSA and RSA are identically secure.. DSA is only for signing.  legally DSA keys can be longer when exported
<npodges> Bo0m: there is a desktop link to install it. double click that
<rob65> Bo0m - try typing:
<Nubbie> Och4: all programs are installed into /
<Nubbie> och4: 10GB is plenty.
<nagyv> to which action should I add a soundfile to be played when I receive a message in xchat?
<Bo0m> npodges: will d that now. thanks
<soothsay> How can I easily get grub entry identifiers (which kernel to boot)?
<ubuntu_newbie> sainzeo, u there? :)
<rob65> Bo0m if there is no desktop link..
<|ericsson|> catid: thank's just what I needed to know
<iMilad> npodges: well, i can resize my C drive using Partition Magic, but then it doesn't allow me to create any new partition in it? neither does GParted
<Bo0m> npodges: install folder in cd doesnt have a .exe file?
<Nubbie> nagyv: you could do something like mpg321 /file/here.mp3
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, to top?
<rob65> type gksudo --desktop %k ubuquity gtkui
<bluefox83> is there a way to see all machines on your local network in ubuntu?
<prudviraj> ubuntu ultimate 1.3 or sabayon 3.26 pls suggest me on this plsssss
<LtL> iMilad - yes you can do that.
<grave> nubbie their is a binary installation do i sudo that
<Sexiness> does anyone here have xubuntu that can help me with a bcm43xx card?
<Lou247> Sexiness, so synaptic worked and it did downlaod?
<npodges> Bo0m: linux doesn't use "exe" for executable files. when you boot it up though, you should see the desktop shortcut
<nagyv> Nubbie, under the settings, I can set up sound for actions, but which action is this?
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: type top in the terminal, then located the PID for the process dpkg which most likely is running, press Q to quit and then type: kill (number of the PID)
<Nubbie> prudviraj: i think most people in here would suggest ubuntu... since this is an ubuntu chatroom.
<Sexiness> Lou247, it downloaded yeah, but i can't open the input file with the command line that's in the forum page
<Och4> nubbie, thanks nubbie. you answered some questions that has been troubling me for some time.  though, im quite surprice on the swap size, but ill believe.  acutally, on my partition right now with ubuntu, it's on 512 swap partition
<Bo0m> u mean once the is loads i will see a shortcut to install linux?
<Lou247> ahh
<Bo0m> os*
<Sexiness> at least that's what the terminal tells me
<rob65> Yes, Bo0m
<Sexiness> "Cannot open input file"
<prudviraj> <nubbie>which is more stable
<Nubbie> Och4: 2GB of ram is about 4 times as much as you need :)
<npodges> iMilad: why does it not let you create a new partition? and have you tried the ubuntu guided partitioner?
<rob65> there'll be a shortcut on the desktop, click it to invoke the installer :)
<catid> |ericsson|: have you tried pulseaudio by chance?  the svn code is not building pulse-browse library for me
<Bo0m> oh mybad..was concerned that it didnt give a option so i came right here.
<Squall> My sound isnt working, I got a strange error
<npodges> Bo0m:  the installer is 100% graphical and very easy to follow.
<Nubbie> prudviraj: ubuntu 6.06 LTS is the most stable release of ubuntu, and offers support until 2009.
<rob65> if it doesn't give an option, type this :
<bnlo87> k thx riddlebox ill try figuring it out from that site
<Bo0m> thanks guys. u guys are great help :)
<|ericsson|> catid: nope, never tried pulseaudio, sorry mate..
<Magus-> is it possible to install Ubuntu on an Intel Mac (a Mini specifically) without boot camp? I wouldn't need OSX on it at all, nor would I want the hassle of selecting Ubuntu on every boot :) (don't actually have the mac yet, want to make sure it'll work first)
<npodges> Bo0m: if you have any problems, you can run gaim while in the liveCD and join this channel.
<rob65> gksudo --desktop %k ubiquity gtkui
<Lou247> Sexiness, what step are you on from that forum help page?
<Squall> Can someone help me with my sound problem? it says there are no deviced detected
<prudviraj> ok thank u <nubbie>
<Sexiness> i lost the page but i'm on 4
<Squall> I have a Toshiba Satellite laptop
<iMilad> npodges: i donno, Gparted says that i can't have more than 4 primary partitions!!! i don know what it means cause i only have 2 partitions! by the way, what is that ubuntu guided partitioner?
<|ericsson|> !sound > Squall
<Roor> im trying to install the nvidia drivers, but when i install them (and have nv be nvidia in xorg.conf) i reboot and get no screens found.. any ideas? using add/remove to install drivers on Feisty.
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, nope. it's not running
<Sexiness> i'm trying to get it to extract but it says that it can't open the input file
<Bo0m> rob65 :that command should be typed in shell? should I be root to do that?or am i root as its live cd?
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: have you got something called whiptai running there?
<Och4> nubbie, what about games?  i have easly used games that needed that much ram.  oblivion, fear, and diablo 2.  and besides from that, about virtural box,  does that need, what a gig of ram if im gonna do games within side of that box?
<ultima_wpn01> installing JAVA on Linux,  do I need to use the terminal, or can I just double click the installer or something
<npodges> iMilad: it is part of the installer for ubuntu. it will give you the option to resize a disk and use the remaining space automatically. it works very well
<rob65> in the terminal, Bo0m
<Nubbie> Magnus-: i'm not sure on this one, but i think you only need boot camp if you plan on still using OSX. don't hold me accountable for that though.
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: whiptai+l ;)
<rob65> that command will launch the gui install
<catid> Roor: in a fresh Feisty install i was able to use nvidia drivers by simply clicking a checkbox in the restricted modules program
<Lou247> ok you need something else hold on a sec
<Bo0m> oh ok ..nice.
<joe__> Has anyone suceeded to get a sony clie to work with gnome-pilot?
<catid> Roor: no xorg.conf changes required
<Roor> catid: ive done that aswell with the same results, no screens found
<Bo0m> thanks rob65 : nice of u mate.
<Magus-> Nubbie: that's what I'm hoping, since I'd like to be able to simply boot it when needed (this would be a headless box)
<Bo0m> let me go and do that right away
<rob65> no worries, spent hours figuring that out myself last night, i'm a bit of a newbie :P
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, nope...
<Roor> catid: pretty sure when u enable restricted it changes the xorg
<Lou247> Sexiness, http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<frojnd> how can I select words in nano without mouse?
<Bo0m> hehe
<Bo0m> npodges : thanks mate
<iMilad> npodges: is it included in Alternate CD too?
<catid> Roor: actually i was surprised to see that it doesn't edit xorg.conf
<Nubbie> Och4: you have enough. if you're worried, a gig of swap should be way more than you'll ever use.
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, does that list show absolutely everything that's running?
<Lou247> i think
<Sexiness> btw Lou247: do you still have the forum link?
<Roor> catid: does your xorg.conf say "nv" or "nvidia" under device?
<Lou247> ya
<grave> nubbie where iget gstreamer-.0.10 plugins ugly again?
<Squall> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Sexiness> may i have it again? thanks
<catid> Roor: when i was using the restricted modules setup, no
<catid> Roor: i prefer my own kernel very much to the ubuntu one, so not anymore :)
<Sexiness> Lou247, and also, the download is stuck o_0
<Lou247> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Squall> Doesn't help me
<npodges> iMilad:  the alternate cd i dont think has any GUI, i'm not sure how it works
<Nubbie> grave: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Lou247> gah
<Roor> catid: can i see your xorg.conf?
<Squall> It's a common problem with my kind of laptop..Theres a fix somewhere, it worked until I rebooted
<catid> Roor: okay, just a mom..
<frojnd> does anyone know what change this command: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  in xorg.conf exact lines??
<lucek> enodev: r u there?
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: have you tried running lshw, ifconfig or lspci to see if it detects the card?
<Sexiness> Lou247, download is stuck =/
<Och4> nubbie, corrent me if im wrong, but swap turns actually harddrive space into "ram" to rush with the acutally physical RAM on your motherboard.  right?
<enodev> lucek: here
<Nubbie> iMilad: the alternative cd does not have a live environment or a fancy installer, but works for installing on systems with >256MB of ram or in OEM mode.
<Nubbie> och4: no, it's like a windows pagefile
<catid> Roor: http://pastebin.ca/474376
<Sexiness> wasn't the alpsta supposed to be included in the bcm43xx-fwcutter dl?
<Och4> nubbie, so that means what?  hahhahah
<rob65> Can anyone help me with my Feisty Fawn freezing issue? I'm quite new to Linux. Problem as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432186&page=2
<Och4> nubbie, sorry
<Lou247> ok there is a note underneath step 4b
<lucek> enodev: i typed apt-get remove, shown  about more than 80 packages without dependencies. look at it -> http://wklej.org/id/1bd76bcbf7  maybe those the broken packages
<Roor> catid: pm
<bluefox83> where can i go for NFS help?
<iMilad> Nubbie: tx, the problem is that for some reasons there is a problem with XServer and i cannot use Feisty Live CD GUI
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, Well, the CARD is detected in  in lspci
<catid> Roor: check that link.. i put it in a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/474376
<Roor> yea i saw it
<Nubbie> och4: if you open a program and then close it, it remains in RAM. if you open a program that opens files too large to fit in RAM, it will flow over into SWAP and stay there until it is either over written or the system reboots.
<Roor> msging you in pm
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: do you see anything if you do sudo ifconfig then?
<mrrcp> Which version on  Ubuntu works best with laptops?
<catid> Roor: i didn't get a pm..
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, I'll check
<Nubbie> mrrcp: feisty.
<digitalpardoe> mrrcp: The standard desktop Ubuntu should be fine for laptops.
<Roor> catid: weird... what card are you running? and monitor? your config is quite different from mine...
<digitalpardoe> mrrcp: Use the alternate CD if it is low spec.
<lucek> enodev: what u think?
<Jove`> rob65: try doing sudo killall -9 hald-addon-storage
<enodev> lucek: many broken dependencies...
<Nubbie> mrrcp: and if it is very low spec, consider installing xubuntu.
<lucek> yep
<catid> Roor: laptop "nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7800"; the twinview is so i can hook it up to a projector
<Skizzle> hey all, any one tried to install 7.04 on a mac book pro?
<Och4> nubbie, oh kay.  thanks i get it.  do you happen to know anything about virtual boxs??
<lucek> synaptic tells me about 80 of em
<rob65> Thanks for the reply Jove`, what will that do?
<grave> I have two hard drive one currently running ubuntu and the other one windows xp but can't able access or change files how would i make that able to read or use with linux?
<Skizzle> im having issues getting the live cd to work
<lucek> enodev: maybe those the broken ones that makes so many shit
<Jove`> rob65: there's a sata / ata conflict in Feisty which causes hard disk to freeze for 2 mins at a time. That fixed it for me.
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, if doesn't show up in sudo ifconfig
<r0b0> what can I used to run windows programs diffrent than wine?
<Jove`> rob65: Might not be the same prob. with you, but worth a try
<ferret_0567> VMware
<rob65> right, okay, I'll try that :)
<r0b0> Where can I find VMware?
<lucek> enodev: remove all of them ? or only those installed ?
<ferret_0567> You can run Windows in a "window", where it belongs
<lucek> only those i installed
<Nubbie> Och4: yeah, you should check out qemu or vmware-player with http://www.snorp.net/log/2006/12/08/im-in-ur-virtual-machines-managing-them/ to make your life easier.
<enodev> lucek: maybe you only need to restore python
<ferret_0567> It's easy to find VMWare, just Google "VMWare"
<r0b0> ferret_0567,  that was a stupid comment. Please don't try
<r0b0> (the where to run windows above)
* catid chuckles.
<r0b0> I was expecting something not gogle since that is the most obvious place...
<enodev> lucek: try: sudo apt-get install python
<ferret_0567> ok, I'll find it
<Skizzle> Any one in here had experiece using ubuntu on a Mac hardware?
<Roor> catid: gonna try with some of your xorg... brb!
<lucek> enodev: ok
<catid> Roor: best of luck
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: can you do sudo iwconfig?
<Nubbie> !anyone | skizzle
<ubotu> skizzle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jowi> Skizzle, yeah, the intel version. but only with edgy.
<BigToe> what package name contains the openssl development libraries?
<mrrcp> which ubuntu should i download for my laptop? anyone
<Nubbie> bigtoe: libssl2-dev i believe
<mrrcp> the  6 or 7 ?
<Nubbie> !info libssl2-dev
<ubotu> Package libssl2-dev does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Nubbie> ugh sorry.
<Skizzle> LOL i tried jsut asking the question, and i got no responce.  I find IRC-heads tend to actually respond to noobis questions
<catid> mrrcp: 7.04 feisty
<BigToe> !search ssl
<|ericsson|> mrrcp: Feisty 7.04 would be your best bet
<Skizzle> if at firstly only to criticvize
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, lo        no wireless extensions.
<Bradf0rd> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<BigToe> !find libssl
<lucek> enodev: have a look -> http://wklej.org/id/b537493621
<BigToe> :s
<ubotu> Found: tor-gpg, ies4linux
<ubotu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev (and 2 others)
<r0b0> would I be smarter to download the .tar for linux or the .rpm?
<Skizzle> eventually you get help ;)
<r0b0> (VM Ware
<Skizzle> im trying to run 7.04 on my Intel mac book pro
<Skizzle> and it keeps cracking (live cd) before it loads the gui
<Jowi> Skizzle, your question(s) need to be precise if you want a good response though
<mrrcp> |ericsson|  ::  is there a website that will tell me if ubuntu works with my laptop?
<Nubbie> skizzle: if you have a problem, you need to tell people what it is if you expect help.
<ferret_0567> What info should I post in order to help get this problem fixed?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/112695
<jlulian38> H000
<otwaropen> hi. where can i find wallpapers from ubuntu 7.04?
<jlulian38> agh
<ferret_0567> r0b0: the tar
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: try to type: tail -f /var/log/messages and see if you come up with any reasons as to why
<catid> Skizzle: try using the Alternate CD
<Skizzle> it sounds like its a screen display incompatibility
<Skizzle> but is there a way to tell
<jlulian38> how can I make my secpnd screen dis[lay?
<enodev> lucek: did you install a python.deb or did you also add package sources to synaptic or sources.list?
<Skizzle> i guess i can try that
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, k
<Nubbie> !dualhead | jlulian38
<ubotu> jlulian38: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Skizzle> is it harder to install
<jlulian38> actualy I just want it to clone but that works too
<catid> Skizzle: i don't think so.. if you want to use LVM it's needed too
<Jowi> Skizzle, hard to say. you got a core 2 duo (64 bit) or a 32 bit cpu? which version of ubuntu are you installing?
<r0b0> gah! for VMWare I need to use a windows CD!?
<Skizzle> 64 bit cpu, and i tried both the i386 and amd64 iso's
<jhall> how can i recreate my <windows key>-D functionality to easily get to my desktop?
<iewu> I need to install the driver for my Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop, the current resolution is only 1024X768, I want to increase it, I am using intel graphics card, where can I get the driver
<Skizzle> btw thats lvm
<Skizzle> err whats lvm
<Nubbie> skizzle: you'll probably want to opt for 32bit installations, as the benifits of 64bit is kind of overshadowed by the hassles of getting some software to work with it.
<Nubbie> skizzle; logical volume management.... for extended partitions.
<Skizzle> yah i cant seem to get either to work... so i should try the alternate i386 iso
<|ericsson|> mrrcp: chances are that ubuntu WILL work with your laptop since it supports a wide range of machines
<Skizzle> alternate
<Snack501> hi
<ultima_wpn01> Help! I put in SU in the terminal and press enter, it asks for a password but when I try to put it in nothing happens... Can someone help please
<lucek> enodev: i did install python.deb, dont remember of adding python to synaptic, for sure i didnt add it in sources.list
<catid> Skizzle: LVM allows you to move your partitions to a different disk while you're using them, resize partitions live, etc
<Nubbie> skizzle: how exactly does it "not work" ?
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, if you mean nothing shows up on the screen, it doesn't
<HymnToLife> !sudo | ultima_wpn01
<ubotu> ultima_wpn01: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Skizzle> well it crashes after it seems to load everything
<Nubbie> !resolution | iewu
<ubotu> iewu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Skizzle> i tried rEFIt, and hol,ding c to boot
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, type in the password and press enter and it should work
<bluefox83> i can't write to my nfs share! how do i fix that?
<Skizzle> if i hold c it lets me use my keyboard
<Och4> nubbie, what about the other virtual box? virtualbox?  thats the name i haven't tryed vmware player.  is it better or something
<Bradf0rd> |ericsson|, PM
<enodev> lucek: can you use synaptic? you said something about it not working?
<Skizzle> but otherwise i have no UI controll
<ultima_wpn01> BigToe, when I put in a letter, for the password, nothing happens.
<|ericsson|> !nfts-3g | bluefox83
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucek> enodev: no, i cant use it
<Jowi> Skizzle, try shutting the computer off completely then booting with the C key.
<Skizzle> and then it crashed when it says something about GNOME in the boot strap screens
<Skizzle> yah did that
<ultima_wpn01> BigToe, say I hit 9, nothing would come up
<|ericsson|> Bradf0rd: I didn't get any pm, try to join #quietplace instead :)
<ultima_wpn01> and if I hit enter
<lucek> enodev: wait,
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, that should happen
<Nubbie> och4: the main advantage of vmware player i guess is that the disk images are playable on any host vmware-player runs on, which includes linux and windows afaik.
<Jowi> Skizzle, it can be flaky after a soft reset
<ultima_wpn01> it would say authorization failed
<BigToe> oh
<Skizzle> ill try that alternate cd... might work.  how is it different from the regular cd?
<ultima_wpn01> BigToe, I'm not suppose to be able to put anything in????
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, type in your password and press enter. it should work.
<Skizzle> does it require terminal or soemthing
<lucek> enodev: it works now, but shows that i have 80 packages broken, use 'broken' filter to find them
<ultima_wpn01> BigToe, I put 'su' then hit enter
<cables> Skizzle, yeah, it's text-based
<ultima_wpn01> it asks fora password
<Jowi> Skizzle, if all else fail try the alternate cd. yes, it is not a live cd. it is text install only
<aldin> what download manager u suggest if my public IP is changed very often, and i need to download one big file which needs to be resumed
<ultima_wpn01> I put in a letter
<BigToe> yes, ultima_wpn01
<Nubbie> skizzle: no live environment or installer. its a text based installation.
<ultima_wpn01> and it doesnt appear
<aldin> i tried wget kget downthemall
<Jowi> Skizzle, but it should be more compatible.
<Skizzle> eh... im terminally retarded... both figuretivily and literally
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, it shouldn't. instead of it being ******** in windows, it's just blank in linux.
<Nubbie> skizzle: it has all of the same steps as the regular installation, only its not as flashy.
<Skizzle> oh
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, type su, press enter, type in your password, press enter again
<otwaropen> where can i find wallpapers from ubuntu 7.04?
<Skizzle> nm then, as long as it doesnt require terminal knowledge
<SlimG> Is there a aptitude/apt-get parameter for pulling packages from another architecture?
<ultima_wpn01> BigToe, ok. Is the password the password I use to get onto linux?
<Skizzle> thank you guys all so very much though
<Skizzle> ill try that ans see what i get
<BigToe> ultima_wpn01, yes
<ultima_wpn01> Ok
<|ericsson|> otwaropen: : take a look at http://www.gnome-look.org/
<Skizzle> be back in a few
<Skizzle> thanks
<ultima_wpn01> Ill try
<enodev> lucek: search the python and force the old version. click on it, press ctrl+e and select the older version.
<catid> terminal knowledge sounds like a tom clancy thriller
<Nubbie> lol.
<BigToe> catid, lol.
<Nubbie> tom clancy is a redneck.
<jhall> otwaropen: check out http://technology.desktopnexus.com/
<vickdini> has anyone downloaded no-ip
<Nubbie> writes good books and endorses good video games, i must say though.
<vickdini> ???
<Nubbie> !info no-ip | vickdini
<ubotu> vickdini: no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-3build1 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 132 kB
<enodev> lucek: alternatively you could install the lastest ubuntu if you have the time :)
<Latty> Hey all, looking for some help setting up my 5.1. Currently I get Front Left, Right and Center, audio, but no back or sub. Using an Asus P5B Deluxe's onboard soundcard.
<lucek> enodev: hyh ;] 
<Nubbie> vickdini: it is a package in repositories :D
<ultima_wpn01>  BigToe, it is saying ' Authintication Failed' every time I tr
<Och4> nubbie, im gonna head off to do my reformat like right away. one more question,  would it be more reason to do 758  install of a gig of ram??
<ultima_wpn01> That happened to both of my computer
<Nubbie> och4: come again?
<lucek> enodev: how long does it take ? :>
<Och4> nubbie,  758 mbs of swap
<lucek> enodev: to install new one ? ;] 
<Och4> nubbie, sorry i forgot to include my topic
<lucek> the latest one ;] 
<SlimG> Is there a aptitude/apt-get parameter for pulling packages from another architecture? ex.: aptitude install firefox --architecture=amd64
<ultima_wpn01> BigToe, It says authentication failed, that also happened to my laptop when I tried linux on that
<Nubbie> och4: yeah that sounds fine. 768 though if you want to keep it in powers of 2 :)
<jhall> how can I get to my desktop with a keyboard combo?
<vickdini> i recently installed ubuntu, xampp and now i installed no-ip with all the settings i had on win xp but i cant access my website's domain through it
<enodev> lucek: doesnt take longer than dapper but it depends on your hardware and whether you have to backup stuff or can do a clean install.
<Nubbie> jhall: you need to set up a key combo in Keyboard Shortcuts.
<foolfromhell> I have a problem and would like help if possible.
<jhall> Nubbie: do you know if the "windows" key works with ubuntu?
<Latty> Hey all, looking for some help setting up my 5.1. Currently I get Front Left, Right and Center, audio, but no back or sub. Using an Asus P5B Deluxe's onboard soundcard.
<sainzeo> foolfromhell: whats the problem? i'll try to help if i can
<Och4> nubbie, yea, i mean... aaaa... i mean yea 768, damn it.  thanks though again,  hopefully, ill see you next reformat and give ya a up date on my new partition.
<vickdini> ANYBODY???: recently installed ubuntu, xampp and now i installed no-ip with all the settings i had on win xp but i cant access my website's domain through it
<Nubbie> jhall: once again, you would need to set up that shortcut yourself in Keyboard Shortcuts
<Nubbie> och4: have fun.
<andy__> hello there, I'm using the restricted nvidia drivers and try to get the TV-out running. When I get a picture, the picture is flickering. Anyone knows how I can help that?
<Och4> nubbie ^_,^
<Och4> nubbie, ^_,^
<Nubbie> vickdini: no need for caps. and did you install no-ip from repositories?
<ferret_0567> vickdini: you don't have a web server anymore
<ferret_0567> I think that's what it is
<lucek> enodev: aight, i get it, now tell me, when i search in synaptic the python, choose 'look in dependencies'?
<LtL> jhall - alt-F9 by default minimizes every active window.
<lucek> enodev: by dependencies, by name... bla bla bla;] 
<ferret_0567> XAMPP includes stuff available in Ubuntu
<LtL> jhall - alt-F9 by default minimizes every active window... one at a time btw.
<foolfromhell> I have a computer with a 8800 GTX. I tried installing Edgy a while ago but the blue text installer came up and I am new to Ubuntu. I thought maybe Feisty might have it updated and have support for the 8800 series from the start. I have no idea why, but my monitor stops recieving a signal when I try to install. The initial Ubuntu menu shows up, it asks to isntall, install in safe graphics, boot from HDD etc. None of the i
<enodev> lucek: just by name. as if you were to install it
<rob65> Can anyone help me with my Feisty Fawn freezing issue? I'm quite new to Linux. Problem as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432186&page=2 . I've just tried sudo killall -9 hald-addon-storage and it has returned that no processes have been killed
<foolfromhell> I am new to Ubuntu and want to try it, and I dont know how to use the text installer while keeping my Windows partition.
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: i assume you attempted by using just the Start/Install Ubuntu - the first link right?
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: first off, you need to defragment the windows drive.
<foolfromhell> yes
<foolfromhell> and safe graphics mode
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: ah ok
<ffm> Is there a program that runs in shell, does nothing, and does not exit with a CTRL+C?
<kkerwin> Hi, I'm trying to build a package that cannot find the proper X includes and says to add them to my path. I've found where the headers are, but what evironment variable would it be looking at to find the X includes so that I can add the path to that variable? I'm on Feisty.
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: log back into windows and defragment the drive so you can resize the windows partition.
<foolfromhell> okay
<LjL> !away > bobstro-away    (bobstro-away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<foolfromhell> im in Windows right now
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: but the problem remains that after, you won't get into the ubuntu live cd
<bruenig> ffm, I can think of a way to do all of that with the exception of the ctrl+c
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: defragment your windows partitions.
<foolfromhell> doing it eright now
<foolfromhell> its 298GB SATA @ 7200RPM with 172GB Free
<hellvie> hey, I`m wondering... what languages are used in development of ubuntu?
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: you may need to get the Alternative CD
<foolfromhell> doesnt it have the text-based installer?
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: and when you start your ubuntu installation, at the partitioning section, choose to manually partition. edit your windows partition which should be listed so it has free space after it.
<foolfromhell> I dont know how to make that work.
<foolfromhell> okay
<ffm> bruenig, I need a way to give a user ssh access, but not let them execute any commands (this is for tunneling purporses only). These users do not use strong passwords, and I do not want to risk their shell being hacked.
<foolfromhell> I will do that
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: then create your new ubuntu partitions in that free space.
<lucek> enodev: remove only python or all python's packages?
<Guitrokr> i'm trying to use ndiswrapper and it tells me the newest version is installed, but then it says it isn't installed when i tell it to install my driver
<enodev> lucek: NOOO ;)
<lucek> enodev: python.dev only or python-new etc. ?
<foolfromhell> does the alternative CD use the command prompt?
<lucek> ;)
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: yes
<enodev> lucek: is there one package only called "python"?
<foolfromhell> dont know how to use that
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: kinda but not really.
<lucek> yes, it is ;] 
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: it is graphical in a sense, but it is text based.
<lucek> get it :)
<enodev> lucek: click on it and press ctrl+e on your keyboard
<foolfromhell> oh, i remember that
<lucek> yep
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: yes, nubbie is correct
<Jowi> foolfromhell, it is menu based but it is in text. it is not harder than the live cd. it just looks that way :)
<foolfromhell> and how do I get the GUI loaded?
<enodev> lucek: can you select the old version now?
<foolfromhell> I heard about something called Envy
<dougsko> ffm: just make a new user, but make their default shell /dev/null. that way, they can log in for a tunnel, but they dont get a shell
<CapriSkye> anyone know which represent current dir? . or ./
<dougsko> CapriSkye: both
<enodev> lucek: it should say python... (dapper) i guess
<Och4> nubbie, ya still around. i got another question for ya >.<
<CapriSkye> dougsko, thanks
<Och4> nubbie, sorry >.<
<ffm> dougsko, How can I do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Nubbie> och4: shoot
<Jowi> CapriSkye, both. try with "ls ." and "ls ./"
<arooni> whats a nice easy to use graphical FTP program for ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<CapriSkye> thanks
<Guitrokr> i am trying to use ndiswrapper to install my wireless driver, but i can't get it to work
<lucek> enodev: forced removed
<Jowi> CapriSkye, if you need to execute an app in the directory you need to use ./
<Och4> nubbie, primary vs logical.  how about this works???? primary /
<Och4> logical /home
<Och4> either /swap
<Och4> logical /boot
<mrrcp> ndiswrapper
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: if you are installing feisty, it will ask you if you want to import settings from your windows programs. ie. bookmarks, desktop background, etc, etc.
<enodev> lucek: is that good?
<enodev> lucek: did it install the old version?
<vickdini> ferret_0567: i installed xampp before no-ip
<Nubbie> och4: you can have up to 4 primary partitions. any partition after that must be enclosed in an extended partition.
<callethan> Help Please: want to have Edgy LAMP server, have Samba working, want to share printer. Default CUPS install -cupsd- seems geared to desktop & GUI, so don't want that. What packages to install?
<Nubbie> vickdini: did you install no-ip from repositories yes or no?
<lucek> enodev: fuck
<enodev> ugh
<LjL> !language | lucek
<vickdini> i downloaded it from no-ip.com
<Sexiness> I'm getting an error "This file has an unknown MD5sum" when i try to use wl_apsta.o
<ubotu> lucek: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lucek> sorry
<Sexiness> I'm getting an error "This file has an unknown MD5sum" when i try to use wl_apsta.o someone wanna help me out here? =/
<lucek> enodev: it's removing all stuff
<Nubbie> vickdini: forget that. do a sudo apt-get install no-ip
<lucek> open office all of it
<lucek> everything
<dougsko> ffm: a couple ways, first, just add a user like normal (adduser), itll ask what shell you want to give them, and you say, '/dev/null'.  also, you can just adduser, give them a bash shell, and then edit /etc/passwd and change their shell there
<vickdini> ok thanks
<enodev> lucek: cancel?
<ffm> dougsko,  /etc/passwd does not exist
<Nubbie> thats bad.
<Nubbie> lol.
<Och4> nubbie, so how does that apple to me???  i knew about the limit of 4 primay, but i guess. i don't know whats the difference between them?
<rob65> Can anyone help me with my Feisty Fawn freezing issue? I'm quite new to Linux. Problem as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432186&page=2 . I've just tried sudo killall -9 hald-addon-storage and it has returned that no processes have been killed. It's hanging in the GUI installed whenever I use the keyboard, either in the partitioning section or the "Who are you?" section.
<lucek> not working
<dougsko> ffm: it has to, you you couldnt be on your computer right now
<h4wk0> How do i create an iso from a cd?
<foolfromhell> how do I load the GUI after?
<Nubbie> och4: i'm saying you only need 3 partitions, so make them all primary.
<enodev> lucek: hopefully you'll stay online
<dougsko> h4wk0: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso
<lucek> enodev: cancelled
<ffm> dougsko, nautilus shows that there is no file called passwd in /etc.
<crazlunatic> hey guys
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: after the installation finishes, you will have to reboot without the cd in, and ubuntu should start.
<crazlunatic> i just installed ubuntu
<crazlunatic> thank you for vox and whoever helped me before
<lucek> enodev: i dont know what i have lost ;] 
<Och4> nubbie,   oooh.  when i make the /home dir, shoudl it be ext3?  whats the difference between the two?
<foolfromhell> but wont the GUI not start?
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: the gui will load after installation of ubuntu
<foolfromhell> ok
<Josesordo> somebody play quake 3 arena in linux ubuntu?
<crazlunatic> I was just wondering if anyone knows of a good alternative to Microsoft Office
<dougsko> ffm: forget nautilus, open up a terminal
<foolfromhell> thanks
<sainzeo> even if installed used the text-based installer
<crazlunatic> I don't like how the powerpoint alternative in open office works
<foolfromhell> thanks so much!
<Guitrokr> can someone give me some ndiswrapper help, i posted my actual problem a few times but nobody has offered anything
<Nubbie> och4: yes, ext3. it's a journalling file system, so if you lose power or something, the drive won't become corrupted.
<sainzeo>  foolfromhell: i hope it all goes well for you and you enjoy ubuntu! good luck!
<simon_> hi
<ffm> dougsko, doen.
<Nubbie> Guitrokr: maybe nobody knows the answer then.
<dougsko> ffm: done, like you opened a term, or done, like you edited it already?
<SlimG> What happens if I ex. install wine 32bit deb package on an 64bit ubuntu and then run an upgrade, would that cause problems?
<enodev> lucek: If you haven't changed the sources.list you can install all the packages with apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guitrokr> 1331 people in one room and nobody kn
<foolfromhell> wait a sec. Where do I find the alternative install iso?
<Guitrokr> knows*
<crazlunatic> anybody here know what the best alternative to microsoft office is other than openoffice?
<pak33m> Guitrokr whats up
<Flannel> foolfromhell: releases.ubuntu.com
<ffm> dougsko, Yep.
<ffm> dougsko, Both.
<Nubbie> foolfromhell: the website.
<foolfromhell> thanks again!
<LucianSolaris> oh wow i've never seen this channel with more than 1000 people
<enodev> lucek: that should give you all the packages you had when you installed dapper
<Guitrokr> when i try to install my driver it says ndiswrapper isn't installed and gives me an apt-get line to get it
<bruenig> crazlunatic, abiword for word processor, gnumeric for spreadsheets
<Flannel> foolfromhell: Or if you want mirrors, do the "other install options" link on the bottom of the download page
<Nubbie> !gnomeoffice | crazlunatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomeoffice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dougsko> ffm: oh ok, so you saw where to edit it and stuff? that should be all you have to do
<Guitrokr> but when i put in the line it says i already have the newest version
<Och4> nubbie, whats the point of ext2 then??? just to be lame and confused people
<Nubbie> Ugh
<foolfromhell> Is there much of a difference between 64-bit and x86? I have a core2duo, 64-bit
<lucek> enodev: yeah, i didnt change  sources list
<ffm> dougsko, Why can I not see it in gedit?
<crazlunatic> gnomeoffice ok thanks
<crazlunatic> also another question
<simon_> i downloaded the 7.04 x86 version (torrent) and when i ran the integrity check it came back with 6 errors and it would never fully load up the OS
<Nubbie> Och4: if you made a /boot partition, it should probably be ext2.
<Tarkus> if i want to make 2 partitions on my drive (one for the OS, programs, and everything.. the other for media, music, videos, etc..) should the partition for media be a primary or extended partition?
<crazlunatic> where can I find video card drivers to download
<pak33m> Guitrokr 1st try apt-get --purge -remove nidswrapper
<LucianSolaris> EVERYONE: Is there a known issue where keyboard input fails and nothing responds when opened in Kubuntu Feisty?  It happened to me once today after I pressed the media key for playing amarok
<Flannel> simon_: you ran the integrity check on the CD, right?  after you burned?
<dougsko> ffm: no clue. use nano or vim
<simon_> yes
<Nubbie> LucianSolaris: no caps please.
<Flannel> simon_: you need to burn at 4x
<crazlunatic> i look for linux_86 driver for video card?
<simon_> Flannel: i did
<rob65> LucianSolaris: I'm getting similar issue in the Live CD
<rob65> But I've not even installed yet
<Flannel> simon_: well, you've got burn errors anyway then ;)
<dougsko> ffm: now, when someone wants to make a tunnel, theyd use something like, ssh -N -f 1234:localhost:8080 user@domain.com
<foolfromhell> @crazlunatic is my burning at 18x a problem?
<Fylk> What package should I install for a synaptic touch pad in a dell?
<LucianSolaris> rob65: any ideas?
<Guitrokr> pak33m: E: Command line option 'r' [from -remove]  is not known.
<Flannel> !synaptics | Fylk
<rob65> I get the keyboard freezing, then various keys being held down constantly
<ubotu> Fylk: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<LucianSolaris> rob65: like what's doin' it
<Och4> nubbie, for what reasons though???     sorry if i bug ya, i like to know how stuff works
<Nubbie> LucianSolaris: maybe amarok is crashing?
<pak33m> Guitrokr 2nd run synpatic, then search for nids & mark the 1.9 version of ndiswarpper & the dep will be added to
<simon_> Flannel: and i burnt it again and it still didn't work
<crazlunatic> foolfromhell: I don't think so, it could be a bit fast depending on the situation
<rob65> Try reinstalling Evolution, someone told me that fixed it for them
<astonerbum> Has anyone installed Radeon X800 drivers on ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Nubbie> och4: read about it on google then.
<Fylk> Thanks Flannel.
<LucianSolaris> nubbie it isn't amarok, all keyboard entry dies
<rob65> But I don't know whether or not they had installed Ubuntu or not
<simon_> i was using a CD-RW
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bobstro*!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Guitrokr> your speaking gibberish pak33m, im a newb for the most part
<Och4> nubbie, will do.  thanks again and im off
* bobstro-away-awa was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please don't use away messages)
<astonerbum> Has anyone successfully installed Radeon X800 GTO drivers on ubuntu?
<Guitrokr> but it got an error on your first step pak33m
<Och4> nubbie, to reformat of couse
<LucianSolaris> nubbie i was unaware that amarok can kill the whole system (versus the kernel just mishandling what amarok is feeding a device, such as /dev/dsp
<LucianSolaris> )
<rsk> astonerbum: im in the process of doing that with a friend atm
<simon_> Flannel: could there have been a mess up with the download?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rsk> astonerbum: having some problems?
<lucek> enodev: u know what? the pythos is still installed ;)
<Nubbie> astonerbum: i'm sure many people have successfully installed that.
<lucek> python ;] 
<catid> how do i install new fonts?
<crazlunatic> guys where can I find my video card driver for Ubuntu?
<rsk> astonerbum: it will work with the "ati" opensource driver with the default install
<astonerbum> strangely enough I cant find a good form post :(
<jron> what file is making my monitor turn off after x min?
<rsk> crazlunatic: what video card?
<crazlunatic> ati radeon 9200
<pak33m> Guitrokr try sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper
<callethan> Help: what packages to install CUPS on Edgy LAMP server & share attached HP LaserJet 4 over SMB? (samba installed and working, need the CUPS part)
<rsk> crazlunatic: it should be included by default
<enodev> lucek: great. so your system is worse than before ;)
<crazlunatic> it is supported by ubuntu I think, I just checked the hardware compatibility list
<rsk> crazlunatic: no need to get a "driver"
<crazlunatic> moving windows is very laggy
<simon_> Flannel: when i put the CD in while in windows the window still pops up as it should
<rob65> I get the keyboard freezing, then various keys being held down constantly
<lucek> enodev: fantastic;] 
<Guitrokr> E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<crazlunatic> rsk: It seems to lag when I move windows
<rob65> Can anyone help me with my Feisty Fawn freezing issue? I'm quite new to Linux. Problem as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432186&page=2 . I've just tried sudo killall -9 hald-addon-storage and it has returned that no processes have been killed. It's hanging in the GUI installed whenever I use the keyboard, either in the partitioning section or the "Who are you?" section.
<catid> crazlunatic: that is because you're not using the graphics card
<Nubbie> LucianSolaris: you didn't say your whole system went down. i thought you just weren't getting keyboard input into amarok, i apologize.
<Guitrokr> pak33m it said it couldn't find it
<astonerbum> rsk: does that drive fully support the video card, or is it just some features?
<crazlunatic> catid: I see. How do I use it xD
<rsk> crazlunatic: using dekstop effects?
<Guitrokr> i have the directory for 1.43 tho
<rsk> astonerbum: full support afaik
<Guitrokr> thats the new one
<crazlunatic> I don't know. Like when I minimize and maximize a program, it lags
<LucianSolaris> nubbie kk nvm
<catid> how do i install new fonts?
<astonerbum> rsk: afaik? (sorry no idea)
<rsk> astonerbum: ok he just rebooted and it works 100% :)
<NekoSensei> hi room
<rsk> astonerbum: as far as i know
<pak33m> Guitrokr open synapic, search for ndis & mark for install ndiswrapper 1.8 & the dependeies for it will marked as well this will install what you need
<crazlunatic> catid: How do I get Ubuntu to "use" my vid card?
<astonerbum> rsk: with just the "ATI" drivers?
<LucianSolaris> rob65 i've removed evolution, though I don't see how evolution has anything to do with it unless it has some strange module that interfaces with X or kde/gnome
<pak33m> Guitrokr open synaptic
<lucek> enodev: when i mark to remove totally python it wants to remove 110 packages
<Guitrokr> whats synaptic?
<Guitrokr> my add/remove applications thing?
<simon_> Flannel: should i try another disc? and if that doesn't work then re-download?
<enodev> lucek: alot of stuff depends on it
<LucianSolaris> guitrokr it's a package manager
<rob65> Me neither mate! I'm really quite new to Linux
<dr_willis> Guitrokr,  that is a simplified front end to synaptic :)
<catid> crazlunatic: i have no experience with ati, wrong guy to ask
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to select the new drivers.
<crazlunatic> its ok
<enodev> lucek: are there still broken packages?
<lucek> enodev: so what 2 do ?
<crazlunatic> thank you nubbie
<pak33m> Guitrokr it's a package manager for ubuntu...if youre installing ndiswrapper youll need to install it there along with the depednies
<lucek> enodev: about 18
<astonerbum> rsk: how did you configure it? just dpkg-reconfigure?
<caner> hey, i have a problem with my usb port. when i am transfering file to/from a usb memory disk it goes really slow? is there any way to change the engine doing this transfer??
<LucianSolaris> Let freedom ring, let the white dove sing
<LucianSolaris>  Let the whole world know that today is a day of reckoning
<LucianSolaris>  Let the weak be strong, let the right be wrong
<LucianSolaris>  Roll the stone away, let the guilty pay
<LucianSolaris>  It's Independence Day
<LucianSolaris> i g2g
<Nubbie> !paste | luciansolaris
<ubotu> luciansolaris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pak33m> Guitrokr yes its also a add/remove programs thing
<enodev> lucek: to be honest I'd install feisty. fixing broken systems is no fun. did it take long to install dapper? hardware issues?
<crazlunatic> nubbie: The video card driver names are all weird
<Guitrokr> pak33m all i can find is 1.38
<vanberge> anybody recommend any 'iMovie' type apps?  I tried Kino but cannot get it to open any of my video files
<crazlunatic> nubbie: I've never herad of them and none of them contain ATI or catalyst
<Guitrokr> but i have the 1.43 already
<pak33m> Guitrokr you can look here too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Guitrokr> thats using synatic
<crazlunatic> never mind
<caner> hey, i have a problem with my usb port. when i am transfering file to/from a usb memory disk it goes really slow? is there any way to change the engine doing this transfer??
<Guitrokr> and with add/remove al i find is a manager for wireless drivers (which doesn't work)
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: catalyst is a lame name ATI came up for the programs they created for windows, they aren't actual drivers.
<mattik> Hello. When I tried to upgrade Feisty I got message that pub key not identifed. Where can I found real pub keys? I'm using unofficial ubuntu guide
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: you should see either ati, radeon, or fglrx drivers.
<crazlunatic> nubbie: I just ran your command and selected ATI. Is that all there is to it?
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: what card do you have?
<crazlunatic> ati radeon 9200
<pak33m> Guitrokr install the latest version of ndiswrapper in synaptic...once you do that you will have to install your wireless driver....see the link i posted or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: yeah then select ati i believe. i don't think the radeon drivers will work with an older card like that.
<Guitrokr> i did that tho
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Now I'm at some crazy screen about my keyboard
<UnluckyMike> Guitrokr: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<lucek> enodev: about 30min of install dapper
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: yeah just choose defaults for all that until you get to the resolution screen, where you should select the resolutions you want to use.
<Guitrokr> my whole problem is when i get to the stage to install it says i don't have it, even though i already installed ndiswrapper version 1.43
<enodev> lucek: and everything was ok?
<egyn> Hi, probs with wireless. I've tried alot. although /etc/network/interfaces is configured with an essid and a nickname iwconfig returns: "rausb0   RT73 WLAN ESSID:"" Nickname:""" .. any ideas?
<Guitrokr> i have a dell wireless PCI, but have the driver for it already unluckymike
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Thanks, where did you find this info. I've been reading the docs and everything, Ubuntu seems to have a lack of information for beginners
<Guitrokr> and i have ndiswrapper and did make install as root for ndiswrapper 1.43
<Siph0n> hey..... whats the command to see what wireless drivers i am actually using? im not sure if im using the madwifi-ng ones or the ones that came with fiesty for my WG511T network card
<UnluckyMike> Guitrokr: do you know what kind of chipset it uses?
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: personal experience with my radeon 9550 and ubuntu.
<Guitrokr> well does that matter if i already have done the research and have the driver? and know that ndiswrapper is compatible with it
<rob65> Please can anyone help me with my freezing problem? I've kept a log of what I've tried at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690 but I'm still having problems. Does anyone have any ideas?
<crazlunatic> nubbie: thanks
<crazlunatic> nubbie: sorry another question. theres an OK option but I cannot do anything
<UnluckyMike> Siph0n: wg511t uses atheros chipset tight?
<UnluckyMike> right*
<lucek> enodev: yeah, untill i was trying  to install that idjc
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: try pressing tab.
<crazlunatic> =)
<arooni> help!!!
<J-_> http://bash.org/?705365 LOL
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: brb
<arooni> my sony laptop doesn't hibernate in fesity (although it did great in edgy)... wazzup?
<enodev> lucek: so you don't have dapper that long?
<egyn> ifconfig also gives me two outputs with rausb0, one "rausb0" and one "rausb0:av", ideas?
<Siph0n> UnluckyMike: yea
<lucek> enodev: i have dapper since 3days ;)
<vanberge> one more try:  Can anyone recommend a good video editing software similar to an "iMovie" type application?
<enodev> lucek: well then go ahead and install feisty. idjc is in that repos.
<UnluckyMike> Siph0n: the atheros driver *i think* is in the resticted modules
<gravitone> first ubuntu experience
<gravitone> :D
<Neil-> hey, trying to run valgrind to help solve a problem with rhythmbox, but with valgrind, rhythmbox doesnt start
<Neil-> any ideas?
<gravitone> fiesty runs great here
<caner> hey, i have a problem with my usb port. when i am transfering file to/from a usb memory disk it goes really slow? is there any way to change the engine doing this transfer??
<caner> hey, i have a problem with my usb port. when i am transfering file to/from a usb memory disk it goes really slow? is there any way to change the engine doing this transfer???
<caner> will anybody help?
<J-_> crap, thought i was in #ubuntu-offtopic (whoops)
<lucek> enodev: so, leave dapper and install feisty? no sense with repairing those broken packages?
<larson9999> hmmm, my mp3 player was mounting just fine on this laptop until today.  now when i plug it in i get a message that i'm not priveleged to mount it.  i don't do much on this system as far as installing stuff.  just the normal upgrades.  :(
<Siph0n> UnluckyMike: ok yea i saw that, but i want to use the madwifi-ng drivers instead.... i heard they are better......
<UnluckyMike> Siph0n: I'm pretty sure it uses the madwifi driver
<enodev> lucek: in the time that it took us to come this far you could installed feisty three times and everything would be fine.
<Neil-> hey, trying to run valgrind to help solve a problem with rhythmbox, but with valgrind, rhythmbox doesnt start.. just sits there..
<UnluckyMike> Siph0n: if you read the package description it says it uses madwifi (Atheros)
<zedfloyd> what is the best virus software for ubuntu
<Siph0n> pl lpp;
<usser> zedfloyd: rm -rf
<erUSUL> zedfloyd: you do not need any
<usser> zedfloyd: is the best virus for ubuntu
<Siph0n> ok kool. thanx :) was also just curious if there is a command to see what drivers im using :) like is that what lspci does?
<dougsko> zedfloyd: clamAV
<zedfloyd> i dont need antivirus for ubuntu??????????
<lucek> enodev: i get  are there big differences between dapper and feisty ?
<usser> zedfloyd: no
<callethan> How do I get advise installing CUPS on a Edgy LAMP box?
<dougsko> erUSUL: not true, he might be cleaning mail for windows boxes or soemthing like that
<UnluckyMike> Siph0n: you could use modprobe -l
<dougsko> zedfloyd: but yeah, you probly wont get any virii in ubuntu
<Siph0n> UnluckyMike: thanx! :)
<Ix0s> zedfloyd, Antivirus would only be recommended if connecting to a windows pc, or if running as a webmail server
<crazlunatic> nubbie: you there?
<enodev> lucek: a few. basicly it's newer, better, easier ;)
<node314> A friend of mine has two ethernet cards and he has a problem: after loading ubuntu both cards become have default route. How to disable one of them?
<RapidStorm> question: how many GB does unbuntu need?
<crazlunatic> nubbie or anyone: should i write default files section to configuration file?
<usser> RapidStorm: 3-4 should do with default install +512 for swap
<enodev> lucek: and I think you can't break packages as easy as in dapper ;)
<zedfloyd> i just started using ubuntu for the first time and i have gotten very comfortable using the gui interface for installing but i think i may be missing out using the terminal... can anyone recomend a good link on how to use terminal???
<lucek> enodev: hehe :)
<MonsieurBon> good evening
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to start a programm with a bash script such that it doesn't terminate, when the shell script finishes. I tried "foo &" but then it terminates in the end and I tried "screen foo" but that opens a nes terminal window... Can anyone help me?
<dougsko> node314: you use the 'route' command. something like route delete <something>. check the man page
<node314> dushko, this solution will work untill rebooting
<frojnd> how do I check if driveres for nvidia are running??
<lucek> enodev: can i download iso from ubuntu page?
<lucek> iso of feisty ;] 
<node314> dougsko, I wanted to say to you
<enodev> yes
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: yeah man.
<zedfloyd>  i just started using ubuntu for the first time and i have gotten very comfortable using the gui interface for installing but i think i may be missing out using the terminal... can anyone recomend a good link on how to use terminal???
<lucek> ok i'll try it :)
<Neil-> Valgrind with rhythmbox, rhythmbox runs unusably slow.. am i missing something?
<RapidStorm> ty usser
<Nubbie> Neil-: you are missing banshee.
<usser> frojnd: glxinfo | grep direct
<Neil-> Nubbie: I'm using banshee instead atm, but liked rhythmbox
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Cool. I done all the steps, just restart and I should be set right?
<rob65> Please can anyone help me with my freezing problem? I've kept a log of what I've tried at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690 but I'm still having problems. Does anyone have any ideas?
<beni> Neil-: rhythmbox slow?
<zedfloyd> can anyone recomend a good link on how to use terminal???
<dougsko> zedfloyd: i would just google, 'linux tutorial', or '<something> tutorial'
<Neil-> Trying to debug a problem with it using valgrind
<beni> Neil-: cant imagine that
<dougsko> node314: whats up?
<Neil-> its fine normally, bar the fact it segfaults
<Neil-> but via valgrind, its dead
<frojnd> usser: direct rendering: Yes
<beni> hm it never did on my box
<beni> and amarok was slow handling my libary
<callethan> zedfoyd: lhttp://jucato.wordpress.com/2006/08/22/ubuntu-classroom-command-line-basics/
<beni> but rhythmbox is pretty fast
<Neil-> Yeah, its a bug with rhythmbox i think
<usser> frojnd: then u pbbly good, try running some 3d game
<rob65> Has anyone got a minute to read my post?
<Neil-> Anyone got experience debugging with valgrind?
<beni> did you put it on launchpad?
<usser> frojnd: like tuxracer
<node314> dushko, do you propose to use 'route del default dev ethN' every time my friend boots his computer? This solution is bad
<Neil-> beni: Yes its all up
<reb0rn> can gaim support skype chat?
<Ix0s> reb0rn, Nope
<ikonia> no
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: not even, just press ctrl alt backspace once or twice to restart xorg.
<revslowmo> I am running the savage video driver and when every I play a video file with a resolution of  576 x 240 my X locks up hard and I have to power off and restart..
<ikonia> skype is closed source
<node314> dougsko, do you propose to use 'route del default dev ethN' every time my friend boots his computer? This solution is bad
<oscar> Hello... Somebody can help me? I have DAPPEr... .. Do you think is good idea upgrade or let the dapper in the computer?
<revslowmo> Any idea whats wrong
<reb0rn> tnx :(
<ikonia> oscar its your decision
<Ix0s> dougsko, Cant you just add to rc.conf / rc.local?
<rob65> Has anyone got a minute to read my post? > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690
<frojnd> usser: don't have that kinda package
<dougsko> node314: no, you set up interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<frojnd> "tuxracer"
<dougsko> Ix0s: no need, they just need to be set up properly in the first place
<Nubbie> oscar: edgy/feisty are worth upgrading to if you aren't running a server or something.
<Ix0s> dougsko, Okily dokily just a suggestion :)
<ikonia> Nubbie thats not true, its personal choice
<node314> dougsko, which line does he have to delete? Which one is responsible for default route?
<zedfloyd> what does it mean when you put ! in front of a word????
<Ix0s> dougsko, Didnt get the rest of the problem tbh
<LOL> nubbie: This is crazlunatic. My monitor now displays an out of range xD. What should I don ow
<dougsko> node314: well that depends, i have no idea what the 2 nics are connected to
<psycho78> I'm going to update my wifi driver. If for some reason it locks-up the system is there a way to undo it?
<Ix0s> rob65, Why not try installing through say the alternate cd?
<rob65> I've tried that
<Ix0s> rob65, minimal?
<badkitty> Does anyone have dual monitors working in ubuntu?
<Ix0s> rob65, Thats a strange error
<lucek> enodev: feisty fawn desktop edition 7.04 ?
<gynodroghi> #join pisa
<enodev> lucek: that should be it
<ikonia> badkitty yes
<NickGarvey> when looking at the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo, I only see one CPU, although I have a dual core, does this mean one is not being used?
<Nubbie> LOL: what do you mean, out of range?
<node314> dougsko, OK. He has eth0 and eth1 network cards. How do disable default route fro eth1, for example?
<LOL> nubbie: I press ctrl+alt+backspace once, my monitor flashed black, and it says out of range
<usser> frojnd: oh its called planetpenguin-racer now
<LOL> then it displays the vertical and horizontal hertz
<ikonia> node314 remove the route from the /etc/network/interfaces file or use the network manager gui
<LOL> H: 21 KHZ V: 26.1 HZ, not sure if tha thelps
<Nubbie> ikonia: yeah, its worth upgrading to... if you want to upgrade. if you're content with what you have, then don't. of course it's a personal choice.
<rob65> Ix0s : it installed fine with the alternate CD but it wouldnt let me type anything in the logon screen
<vanberge> so, not one person in #ubuntu edits any video files?  :-)  just looking for a recommendation on software.  thx
<Ix0s> rob65, Keyboard/Mouse?
<oscar> Nubbie: Do you think this can solve some trouble that I have n my computer?.. Nautilus can work fine. I uninstall Nautilus because that can make my computer work very slowly, but I want reinstall...
<badkitty> ikonia: Does your GFX card have a dvi port? or just 2 standard outputs
<usser> vanberge: kino is a good choice
<Ix0s> vanberge, Or cinerella
<LOL> nubbie: But basically, my monitor cnanot view anything and has this big box that says OUT OF RANGE
<Nubbie> 21KHZ !!!!!!
<LOL> LOL
<dougsko> node314: here's what you need to do: edit /etc/network/interfaces to reflect your network setup. this includes the gateways for each nic.  then just 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart'
<shakespeareninja> hey
<ikonia> badkitty one has a vga and a dvi out, the other has dual dvi
<Drk_guy> Hy
<vanberge> usser, i found that on google...  can't seem to open video files.  looks like it only does MiniDV?
<Nubbie> oscar: reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<LOL> nubbie: I usually run at 75
<bosloh> /part #
<shakespeareninja> i installed a package and the program won't show up at all on my computer
<vanberge> Ix0s, cinalerra... i'll check it out.  tyvm!
<usser> vanberge: are u sure, it worked for me
<Nubbie> okay LOL: hit ctrl alt F2
<shakespeareninja> can someone help me?
<rob65> my keyboard is a logitech and my mouse is an intellimouse explorer 4.0a
<sebas_> can I install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu?
<rsk> NickGarvey: do you have a kernel with smp support?
<LOL> nubbie: roger
<rsk> sebas_: yes
<rob65> Ix0s : ^^
<Ix0s> shakespeareninja, Whats the program? Tryed running from terminal?
<walrus> what is the best bittorrent client for ubuntu ?
<Drk_guy> Where is the "Eject" option in Feisty
<Kr0ntab> NickGarvey, your output shout show that you have two...  try "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep proc"
<Drk_guy> I miss it from Edgy
<Drk_guy> Err
<rsk> walrus: the one you like the most
<shakespeareninja> yeah i tried terminal
<Drk_guy> Dapper
<vanberge> usser, well, i try to go to open, and then pick any file type.  avi, mpeg, etc.  and i get prompted "this is not DV - import?"  i say yes, but it just fails and doesnt open anything
<shakespeareninja> it's lmms
<Kr0ntab> this will show you proc 0, and proc 1
<sebas_> rks: and then I have both dekstops? I don't understand
<Nubbie> LOL: did you log in?
<badkitty> ikonia cool: I ran into someone who said he has never been able to get the dvi port to work in ubntu, and I have just installed feisty + beryl. and i want to use both monitors. they don't have to be the same size do they?
<LOL> nubbie: Woah my keyboard died on me. Looks like I have to restart
<usser> vanberge: wait i'll make sure
<LOL> nubbie: Yes I did log in
<ikonia> badkitty nope
<NickGarvey> Kr0ntab: I'm very sure only one is showing up, htop only shows one, and I am unable to set the number of processors to "two" when running vmware server
<walrus> rsk, utorrent is for win32 only i think :P
<Nubbie> LOL: omg how did your keyboard die?
<sebas_> rsk: and then I have both dekstops? I don't understand
<oscar> Nubbie: Sorry I am new in this.. Ubuntu-desktop is all the Operative system (Ubuntu) or that is some aplication?.. and how can i reinstall that?
<Tarkus> i just created a new partition with GParted. and its mounted to /media/disk and when i open the folder and try to move files into it it says "Error while media to 'media/disk'. you do not have permissions to write to this folder".. any ideas?
<rsk> sebas_: yes you have both then.
<NickGarvey> Kr0ntab: I am running the i386 version of ubuntu, although I'm not sure why this would disable the usage of one of my cores
<Skizzle> hey guys back again. so i tried a funn shut down, and live cd boot, and it did the same thing again, but this time i noticed the only error was "no screens found".  does this have to do with the fact that im running it on a laptop?
<rsk> sebas_: but you can switch
<Drk_guy> Walrus, Torrent runs perfectly on wine
<Drk_guy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<badkitty> ikonia: am I going to have to edit the file or will twinview set it up for me, I am sick of breaking the gui cause im not that great in linux yet
<LOL> Nubbie: The lights all turned off
<egyn> anyone know why I get a "iface: command not found" on fiesty when it worked on edgy eft?
<Nubbie> LOL: did you not accept the defaults after you chose the driver?
<ikonia> badkitty I would advise you to edit the file
<dougsko> egyn: whats the whole command youre using...
<sebas_> rsk: can I choose during start up or anytime?
<usser> vanberge: hm u right
<ferronica> how to creat shorcut icon of trash
<shakespeareninja> guys
<shakespeareninja> anybody
<usser> vanberge: what the hell did i use then
<ferronica> on desktop
<Ix0s> Skizzle, Usually alternate is recommended for laptops i think?
<Skizzle> is "no screens found" due to my built in monitor?
<jrib> !icons > ferronica (see the private message from ubotu)
<shakespeareninja> lmms is not appearing in my programslist
<vanberge> usser,  lol...!  well let me know if you remember.
<LOL> Nubbie: Yes I did accept the defaults but there were some where I changed them because they didn't seem right, like my monitor doesn't support 1900*1720 resolution or whatever the hell it was
<badkitty> ikonia: do you have beryl working with it/ and ay problems?
<Drk_guy> !icons > Drk_Guy
<LOL> nubbie: Should I just redo the command and just choose ok ok ok ok for all of them?
<egyn> dougsko: iface rausb0 inet dhcp
<walrus> Drk_guy: ok, thx a lot ... i used wine on some apps a few times ...
<vanberge> usser,  was it cinaerra or whatever Ix0s said?
<ikonia> badkitty beryl/compiz on dual headed monitors can be problematic
<egyn> dougsko: and som other commands, such as auto
<Kr0ntab> NickGarvey, are you using a custom kernel?
<Drk_guy> For nothing Walrus
<Ix0s> vanberge, theres kino and cinerella
<dougsko> egyn: iface isnt a command. you want 'ifconfig iface rausb0 inet dhcp'
<NickGarvey> Kr0ntab: nope
<larson9999> ok this has to be a bug.  i've got all items checked on my priveledges but it still won't let me mount a usb drive.  am i missing something?
<Nubbie> LOL: thats why your monitor isn't working now.
<NickGarvey> Kr0ntab: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Ok
<badkitty> ikonia: ok, i better hold off on that till I get some more hours logged into using linux then... thank you
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Can you please give me the command again. I will just choose OK for everything
<SmileyLap> Hi guys, my laptop reports i have no swap mounted :< Free also agrees :( help! :D
<dougsko> egyn: actually, it would be 'ifconfig rausb0 inet dhcp'
<rob65> Has anyone got a minute to read my post? I'm getting a strange freezing issue. I've recorded everything I've done in the thread, and wondered if anyone from here could help at all. > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690
<Nubbie> LOL: if you can get back to a command line, reconfigure xorg again, only this time choose defaults everywhere after the driver.
<Ix0s> larson9999, Your user is in plugdev group?
<ewanm89> NickGarvey: What cpu is it?
<Drk_guy> Where's the "Eject" option from the Usb devices context menu in Feisty, i miss it from Edgy
<NickGarvey> ewanm89: intel core 2 duo 6400
<Drk_guy> Where's the "Eject" option from the Usb devices context menu in Feisty, i miss it from Edgy
<NickGarvey> ewanm89: model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Sorry may I please haeve the command again
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: thanks
<Kr0ntab> NickGarvey, I am making a guess here... but I believe you also need SMP support...
<usser> hm
<Drk_guy> Where's the "Eject" option from the Usb devices context menu in Feisty, i miss it from Edgy
<shakespeareninja> why would a package not install the program into my list?
<Kr0ntab> your're not using the 2.6.20-15-generic kernel.. which has SMP built in...
<shakespeareninja> it installed properly and everything
<Kr0ntab> not sure about the one you're using...
<Nubbie> Drk_Guy: add the disk mounter applet to your panel.
<Drk_guy> Where's the "Eject" option from the Usb devices context menu in Feisty, i miss it from Edgy
<larson9999> Ix0s, there is no plugdev in the list of users.  there is a powerdev
<Drk_guy> How i can Nubbie
<Tarkus> i just created a new partition with GParted. and its mounted to /media/disk and when i open the folder and try to move files into it it says "Error while moving media to 'media/disk'. you do not have permissions to write to this folder".. any ideas?
<h4writer> hi, everybody. I finnaly let my beryl and twinview (nvidia) work, but I got a problem. If I press maximize it is maximized on my two screens. I just want it to be maximized on one screen. How can I do that?
<Nubbie> drk_guy: no need to repeat yourself, it won't get you help any faster.
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Looks like the defaults have changed to what I did before...
<Drk_guy> Ok
<UnluckyMike> NickGarvey: the generic kernel has smp support
<ewanm89> NickGarvey: Use the generic kernel.
<NickGarvey> Kr0ntab: alright, that would make sense, I am googling it now
<Nubbie> drk_guy: right click the panel, add to panel, disk mounter.
<crazlunatic> nubbie: I have just done the whole thing using defaults. Ctrl + Alt + Backspace ?
<covert> Quick question: I'm creating a wiki that will hold the source for a bunch of files and a bunch of distros.  Which is the best page naming scheme?  Would "Distro/path/to/file" work?
<NickGarvey> ewanm89, UnluckyMike, Kr0ntab: yup, I found an article with more information on it, thanks a lot :)
<ewanm89> NickGarvey: Just install it.
<Kr0ntab> NickGarvey, np
<Drk_guy> Thank you!!!
<Drk_guy> I'll try
<ewanm89> Works for me on my core2duo laptop
<shakespeareninja> anybody? need some major aid here
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: no no no, once you finish with the drivers, it will ask you to autodetect monitor settings or something, choose yes there.
<crazlunatic> ok
<crazlunatic> i will do it again
<egyn> dougsko: so the /etc/network/interfaces file is "executed" at startup with ifconfig? (im quite new)
<rob65> Has anyone got a minute to read my post? I'm getting a strange freezing issue. I've recorded everything I've done in the thread, and wondered if anyone from here could help at all. > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690
<covert> Quick question: I'm creating a wiki that will hold the source for a bunch of files and a bunch of distros.  Which is the best page naming scheme?  Would "Distro/path/to/file" work?
<crazlunatic> finished
<Nubbie> egyn: no, files in /etc aren't executed, they're read for settings by other applications.
<jrib> Tarkus: what filesystem?
<crazlunatic> nubbie: ctrl+alt+backspace right?
<telemako> Please, I need a sources.list for apt with the shorter possible, can anyone help me?
<LjL> !offtopic > covert    (covert, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !easysource > telemako    (telemako, see the private message from Ubotu)
<covert> LjL- its an ubuntu wiki...
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: did you finish configuring everything?
<usser> egyn: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/appa_01.html
<crazlunatic> yes
<enodev> covert: it's a wiki
<dougsko> egyn: that file is read when /etc/init.d/network is ran. the interfaces file is kinda like a config file
<LjL> covert: err, not everything that's somehow related to Ubuntu is on topic here. this channel is for Ubuntu support questions.
<shakespeareninja> lmms won't show up in my programs list, i installed it properly from synaptic and it won't work
<rob65> Has anyone got a minute to read my post? I'm getting a strange freezing issue. I've recorded everything I've done in the thread, and wondered if anyone from here could help at all. > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2604690
<usser> egyn: here good overview of linux tree
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: and you're back to the command line now?
<crazlunatic> nubbie: yes
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: then yes press ctrl alt backspace
<vickdini> how do i change my theme
<covert> LjL- I just figured that most of the people using the site would be from here...so I thought I'd ask.
<egyn> Nubbie: ok, i'll see the link usser gave me
<shakespeareninja> anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> vickdini: system > prefs > themes
<egyn> usser: thanks, ill check it out
<mrrcp> so im about to Install ubuntu anything i need to know before i go?
<egyn> dougsko: ok, i'll see what usser linked me to
<Kr0ntab> rob65, someone had mentioned earlier that you might want to try to use the alternate CD for installation...  are you familiar with this version?
<vickdini> jrib: yes but those themes suck
<jrib> !themes > vickdini (see the private message from ubotu)
<rob65> yes, i've installed fully with the alternate CD Kr0ntab
<dougsko> egyn: all the stuff that starts up at boot time is in /etc/init.d.  their all just bash scripts so you can look in 'em and see how they work. if you want to disable something from starting up, chmod -x it.  if you want something custom to start up, just add the script to that folder
<Nubbie> !info art-manager | vickdini
<ubotu> vickdini: Package art-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rob65> it worked fine, but i couldn't enter any text in the login screen
<Nubbie> omg.
<crazlunatic> nubbie: bows down to you in thanks
<crazlunatic> **
<Drk_guy> Nubbie, i miss an option from the context menu that said "Eject", the applet only unmounts, that eject option shuted down the connection entirely
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: i've broken it myself so many times.
<Kr0ntab> ah..
<Nubbie> drk_guy: unmount, then eject i think.
<Nubbie> drk_guy: as long as the drive isn't mounted, you can safely shut it off.
<Drk_guy> Nope, only re-mount appears
<vickdini> if i handle themes through the theme menu then what's the emerald theme manager for
<Nubbie> drk_guy: for beryl.
<dougsko> egyn: most scripts in that folder can be controled like this: /etc/init.d/network restart
<egyn> dougsko: ok, that makes sense. i did a restart on networking and encoutner some problems
<Nubbie> drk_guy: go to #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for help with emerald themes.
<Drk_guy> But the thing is that the eject option shuted down my cellphone
<Drk_guy> I am not using that
<rob65> Kr0ntab: so whatever I use I'm running into problems!
<vickdini> if i handle themes through the theme menu then what's the emerald theme manager for???
<Ix0s> rob65, I know you mention you got a core duo 2, what version of ubuntu you trying to install?
<kuma_> hi, how can i backup a DVD? can i do it with K3B?
<dougsko> egyn: what happened?
<crazlunatic> nubbie: Ya that was pretty freaky when my monitor went blank like that. It doesn't seem to lag as much but it lags when I try to close tabs in firefox. I'm not sure if this is associated with my vid card, but it never happened on XP
<rob65> Ix0s: 7.04 Feisty
<Nubbie> sorry drk_guy, i meant vickdini.
<egyn> dougsko: it is my wireless that screws up at the moment
<usser> kuma_: yes
<vox754> Nubbie, I read the whole discussion about the video card... so, are ATI drivers included in the newer Feisty or what?
<jrib> vickdini: someone just told you: for beryl
<caglar> I want to sex with girl my mail address abctrabc@hotmail.com
<Ix0s> rob65, No i mean x86 or 64bit?
<kuma_> usser: can you please tell me how
<caglar> I want to sex with girl my mail address abctrabc@hotmail.com
<caglar> I want to sex with girl my mail address abctrabc@hotmail.com
<shakespeareninja> anybody know why a program wouldn't show up in the apps list
<Ix0s> !ops | caglar
<ubotu> caglar: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.104.251.13]  by LjL
<mrrcp> caglar is gay.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rob65> Ix0s: it's x86. I tried x64 but it wouldnt boot
<Nubbie> vox754: no because ATI has not GPL'd their drivers.
<node314> dougsko, ikonia, thank you. It works now
<Ix0s> LjL, <3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<crazlunatic> newbie: it also lags when I switch between programs with alt+tab
<vickdini> thanks
<usser> kuma_: select copy dvd and put a checkmark where it says only create image
<rob65> Ix0s: I installed the x86 version on my core 2 duo laptop no problems
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<crazlunatic> newbie: I hope you don't mind me asking you so many questoins
<Nubbie> vox754: the open source ati and radeon drivers are available i believe though.
<dougsko> egyn: wireless and linux are still pretty shaky
<Ix0s> rob65, Thats a weird thing though, you tried any other distros joi?
<aleksanteri> LjL: ^___^ good job
<glick> excuse me does anyone know why my login screen is off centered but when it logs in everything is normal
<egyn> dougsko: if i do iwconfig i get "rausb0    RT73 WLAN  ESSID:""  Nickname:""" although my etc/network/interfaces is configured with an essid and nick
<kuma_> usser thanks
<glick> ?
<Nubbie> dougsko: use network manager? i haven't had any problems.
<rob65> Ix0s: I've tried debian, and that didn't work
<vox754> Nubbie, then what the hell were you telling to crazlunatic ?
<rob65> Ix0s: And I've also tried 6.06 and that errored too
<egyn> dougsko: ye i've noticed :) it worked on edgy eft though..
<adamhman> can anyone help me install VLC?  I'm following the directions, but got this error
<adamhman> http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/1527/screenshotadamadamlaptols0.png
<usser> kuma_: the tab image allows u to set the directory where image is saved
<Ix0s> rob65, Umm sounds like linux doesnt like your hardware
<odat> hi everyone
<jrib> shakespeareninja: try running it from a terminal
<Nubbie> dougsko: and if it's shaky because of ndiswrapper, blame the manufacturer.
<odat> has anyone been able to solve nvidia api mismatch problem?
<shakespeareninja> i did it said it was fully updated
<usser> adamhman: omit the %
<khazz> hi
<rob65> Ix0s: I've seen posts where other people have run it on my hardware however
<egyn> dougsko: when i did a restart i got the output "
<egyn> egyn@egyn:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<egyn>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<egyn> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.rausb0.pid with pid 134993416
<usser> adamhman: it is obviously a mistype
<Nubbie> vox754: fglrx drivers don't ship with ubuntu, but they are available in the repositories, now if you want to help him go ahead.
<rob65> So it's a bit annoying!
<Ix0s> rob65, Ummm, a little strange, yeah id be annoyed too
<glick> anyone else have that problem?
<egyn> dougsko: is that serious?
<vox754> !tab | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<adamhman> wow, thanks usser!
<glick> i have a 22 inch widescreen monitor
<rob65> Have you read the thread?
<Ix0s> rob65, Yeah
<adamhman> you were helping me a few nights ago install ubuntu!!
<crazlunatic> nice thanks
<dougsko> egyn: dont worry, none of this stuff is serious :)
<rob65> I'm completely stumped
<egyn> dougsko: good
<khazz> i cant connection to internet..whats the problem? :-s
<dougsko> egyn: pastebin your interfaces file for me
<shakespeareninja> any other suggstions jrib? i've installed every possible way but the program still won't appear in add/remove apps list or in my regular dropdown apps list
<usser> adamhman: i was huh, well now u got a whole lot of fun configuring it =)
<Drk_guy> !iso > Drk_Guy
<crazlunatic> Nubbie or vox: The solution seems to have lessened the lag. Although I still lag when alt-tabbing or closing tabs in Firefox
<rob65> Ix0s: do you happen to know anyone who might be able to help me?
<jrib> shakespeareninja: *can* you run it from a terminal?
<egyn> dougsko: it is annoying that i can see all wireless routers in this house but cannot connect to mine... argh =)
<egyn> !pastebin
<crazlunatic> !iso >Drk_Guy
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crazlunatic> !iso > crazlunatic
<NickGarvey> that did it, thanks a lot everyone
<odat> has anyone been able to solve nvidia api mismatch problem?
<Ix0s> rob65, Nope, not really, maybe an op on this channel
<vox754> !ati | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vox754> !bot > crazlunatic
<crazlunatic> vox: thanks. What about the steps I performed before from Nubbie?
<cables> vickdini, has anyone answered your question yet?
<shakespeareninja> okay yeah
<shakespeareninja> thanx jrib
<adamhman> yeah, its really great
<shakespeareninja> bye guys
<Ix0s> rob65, A guy on your post claims that 6.10 (edgy) seemed to work okay for him, you tried that?
<jrib> shakespeareninja: wait
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: just double checking, but you aren't using desktop effects or beryl are you?
<Kr0ntab> NickGarvey, cool ...
<shakespeareninja> i got it to run the installer thru terminal id didn't try it like that be4 jrib
<shakespeareninja> it's fine now
<shakespeareninja> thanx
<rob65> Ix0s: I can only seem to download 6.06.. and that errors also
<crazlunatic> nubbie: I just installed Ubuntu and have no idea what you're talking abut
<odat> has anyone been able to solve nvidia api mismatch problem?
<vox754> crazlunatic, well, you still have lag, so you may not be using the appropriate drivers at all, maybe check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the driver
<rob65> Ix0s: Is there anywhere I can download 6.10?
<Ix0s> rob65, Why cant you download edgy?
<jrib> shakespeareninja: ah okay
<Ix0s> rob65, Sure
<rob65> Ix0s: I can download it, but the mirror provided me with 6.06
<Ix0s> rob65, Shout be
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: go to system -> preferences -> desktop effects. it isn't enabled is it?
<Jiroo> \join #linux
<usser> \j #linux
<simon_> Hello, i need support. This is my problem. I upgraded to feisty fawn using alternate cd. To do this i had to mount it as a resource. Now every time i wish to upgrade it asks me to insert feisty fawn cd instead of getting new aps, drivers and resources through the net. How do i unmount the cd-rom as my primary resource... I think thats the problem... thanks
<usser> \join #linux
<usser> hehe
<usser> knew it doesnt work
<ATL> I'm just ghosting but have you tried getting the drivers from Nvidia
<Ix0s> rob65, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Jiroo> tks
<egyn> dougsko: ok, i've pasted it
<vox754> Nubbie, see... you have to go easy on the nubs, otherwise they won't know ... they'll just repeat everything you say... you could've saved a lot of time and typing
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: It is disabled. My video card is weak, but I don't think it is so weak that it cannot handle desktop effects. But , it is disabled
<Och4> nibbie, hey it's och4 again, your still there?
<aleksanteri> usser: /, no \
<dougsko> egyn: link please?
<Kr0ntab> odat, your brief description of the issue is a little vague... try posing a little more detailed question.
<ATL> or using the hardware detect built into Ubuntu
<rob65> Ix0s: Thanks. that's x68?
<aleksanteri> usser: /join #linux
<usser> aleksanteri: aah thanks
<Tarkus> jrib, ext3
<egyn> dougsko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19519/
<cables> I installed Ubuntu on a computer, but the install failed halfway through. I need to restore the NT MBR.
<egyn> dougsko: I'm new with this pastebin thingy
<Ix0s> rob65, Yeah
<ATL> It picked up my ATI Radeon card pretty easy
<rob65> Ix0s: Thanks for the help, I'll keep you updated on what 6.10 does!
<Ix0s> rob65, :)
<dougsko> egyn: its cool. the pastebin is gold on irc :)
<jrib> Tarkus: you need to use chmod/chown to give yourself permissions on /media/disk
<jrib> !permissions > Tarkus (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nubbie> vox754: give crazlunatic some credit.
<Ix0s> rob65, Lets hope and pray
<egyn> dougsko: yes, more uncool to become kicked
<egyn> =)
<simon_> Hello, i need support. This is my problem. I upgraded to feisty fawn using alternate cd. To do this i had to mount it as a resource. Now every time i wish to upgrade it asks me to insert feisty fawn cd instead of getting new aps, drivers and resources through the net. How do i unmount the cd-rom as my primary resource... I think thats the problem... thanks for any help
<FakeOutdoorsman> simon_: comment out any references in /etc/apt/sources.list then use the command "sudo aptitude update"
<Och4> im having problems with my reformat/partition, what should my / dir partition be.  ext3?
<crazlunatic> credit?
<FakeOutdoorsman> simon_: references to the CD that is
<vanberge> Ix0s,  thanks for recommendation - but that cinelerra program wont evn start
<dougsko> egyn: do you have to use ndiswrapper for the rausb0 driver?
<vanberge> Ix0s, "core dumped" every time...
<simon_> ok
<Ix0s> vanberge, Dont know anyti
<Ix0s> h
<Nubbie> och4: yes.
<Ix0s> vanberge, Dont know anything about it XD
<cables> Where can I find info on how to restore the Windows MBR?
<vanberge> Ix0s,  no prob... :-)   ty for recommending it
<egyn> dougsko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19522/
<jrib> cables: googles for "fixmbr"
<Nubbie> och4: 10GB ext3 partition mounted as /, 768MB swap partition, and everything else as an ext3 partition mounted as /home.
<whyameye> vanberge: where did you get cinelerra?
<egyn> dougsko: no, i'm not using that atm
<Och4> nubbie,  it's giving me an error.  it's primary and i don't whats wrong with it
<Ix0s> vanberge, You might be better with kino, its avaliable in add/remove
<vox754> cables, use the Win XP... boot the recovery console, then "fixmbr"
<cables> jrib, i have... i need more of a guide, I'm having trouble following.
<Nubbie> och4: so tell us the error.
<cables> vox754, do i need to do anything besides that?
<FakeOutdoorsman> simon_: make a backup first: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.20070506
<cables> vox754, do I need to know anything about the disk?
<Nubbie> cables: no that should do it fine.
<vickdini> cables: i was told that when i click on the theme on emerald theme manager it should be applied immediately but i cant do that
<simon_> what would references to the cd look like? i cant see any in the source.list
<FakeOutdoorsman> whoops....
<odat> Kr0ntab,   Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-7184, goal this X modulates has the version 1.0-9631
<cables> Nubbie, it'll even handle the weird partitioning?
<Och4> nubbie, hold on. ill check
<cables> vickdini, you need to go to Window Decorator and select Emerald
<Nubbie> cables: it will ask you what windows installation to fix, and when you select that, it knows what disk.
<FakeOutdoorsman> simon_: typo in that last command: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.20070506
<vanberge> Ix0s, i've got kino - it just doesn't really edit video.  mainly import / organize from a camcorder
<cables> Nubbie, ok
<dougsko> egyn: what do you mean youre not suing rausb? isnt that the wireless nic youre trying to set up?
<whyameye> vanberge: I've had great luck with cinelerra and have produced much video with it on Dapper. Where did you download it from?
<Ix0s> vanberge, Video editing is the only time in the world i use windows :P
<dougsko> s/suing/using
<shooters> simon_: paste bin your sources.list, I'll tell you which lines to remove...
<egyn> dougsko: an "iwlist scan" lists my wireless router correctly
<shooters> !pastebin > simon_
<Ix0s> vanberge, Maybe whyameye can help you buddy :)
<vox754> cables, The MBR doesn't care about partitioning, but ... oyu won't be able to boot Ubuntu... if that is your concern... you'll have to reinstall GRUB later
<egyn> dougsko: but the iwconfig does not list that essid..
<cables> vox754, ok, i'm not worried about that... once I get Windows working I'll set up ubuntu again
<Nubbie> cables: what is the problem you're having?
<egyn> dougsko: umm.. rausb0 is the wireless i am trying to setup yes
<dougsko> egyn: ok, do this, 'sudo iwconfig rausb0 essid <your essid>'
<cables> Nubbie, long story... I just broke my friend's comp and need to restore XP
<Thomas_Grainger> Hi, I have a 64bit intel core duo e6600 will ubuntu-7.04-dvd-amd64.iso be suitable, please?
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: My desktop effects are disabled
<usser> cables: heh
<dougsko> egyn: then 'iwconfig' to see that the change took place
<usser> cables: sad story too
<odat> Kr0ntab, did ya get that?
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: your radeon card was a 9200 again?
<vox754> Thomas_Grainger, NO... use the i386, it is better supported for desktop use
<bur[n] er> cables: try #windows ;)  we'll help you get ubuntu :)
<egyn> dougsko: same result
<simon_> pasted here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19524/
<jrib> Thomas_Grainger: yes, but if you don't want headaches getting flash, java plugin, and wine to work, you should stick with the i386 version
<cables> bur[n] er, I use Ubuntu, I just need to restore his Windows first.
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: yes
<shooters> simon_: remove the 1st line  "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)] / feisty main restricted"
<egyn> dougsko: no change
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: thats too old for fglrx to work i believe, i think you're stuck with "ati" driver.
<egyn> dougsko: beats me =)
<vickdini> cables: how do i get to window decorator
<vanberge> whyameye,  i went here
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: I see
<vanberge> whyameye, http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<cables> vickdini, right click on the beryl icon
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: I can't get past kernel alive on it
<zaen> hello i'm new to linux, I tried installing lg3d, did some chmod command with the bin file, the problem now is that it doesn't run properly so i want to remove it from my computer, its on my desktop with a big red "locked" sign on the folder, how do i remove it from my computer as it says i do not have access to it
<Och4> nubbie, pretty much. "it says creation of the file system on sda has fail."  does that mean a scared disc?
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: Im readnig the wiki, you are correct. Guess I'm stuck with this horrible driver. My video card can do so much more...
<Nubbie> och4: no...
<dougsko> egyn: try 'sudo ifconfig rausb0 down && sudo ifconfig rausb0 up', then give it the essid again, just like before
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: So I guess my PC lagging when closing tabs is normal?
<jrib> Thomas_Grainger: what do you mean?  Do you manage to install it?
<egyn> dougsko: is there an easy way to remove the RT73-package which I built and then try to reinstall it again?
<Nubbie> och4: run me by all the settings again.
<whyameye> vanberge: are you on dapper?edgy?feisty?
<simon_> is it safe to completely remove? just a little bit careful as i have got lots of problems with sources before...
<Ix0s> zaen,  sudo rm -f /path/to/file
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: no this is booting the LiveDVD
<vanberge> whyameye, fiesty
<Kr0ntab> odat, sounds like your nvidia kernel module may be fubar... so I would recommend uninstalling all nvidia drivers via aptitude with the purge option... reinstalling the restricted modules... and then reinstalling the nvidia drivers.  reboot.
<dougsko> egyn: i dont know, i have no idea how you installed the RT73-package. was it in the repos?
<Och4> nubbie, specs of the laptop?  or the the partition?
<egyn> dougsko: no luck
<zaen> thanks i'll try it
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: i'm not sure it's normal... is the rest of your computer dated as well?
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: I get to the screen with the boot options and the logo
<Ix0s> zaen, So for you  maybe sudo rm -f /home/username/Desktop/folder
<jrib> Thomas_Grainger: have you tried the alternate cd?
<Nubbie> och4: no of the options you use while partitioning.
<vanberge> whyameye, maybe i should have gotten the athlonxp package vs. the i686  :-(
<Tarkus> jrib, do you always need to chmod a newly mounted drive before using it?
<ikonia> vanberge don't bother with specific arch package
<enodev> simno
<dougsko> egyn: im not sure then. that is how you set the essid, so if thats not working, youll probly need to do some googling
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: no, I wanted to try it out first
<whyameye> vanberge: what package is your feisty distro? Athlon or i686? You want to stick with the same.
<jrib> Tarkus: no, if it is ext3, it will retain its permissions
<Och4> nubbie,
<vanberge> whyameye,  i really don't know.  how can i tell?
* vanberge thinks i686
<jrib> Thomas_Grainger: ok, what happens after you get to the first menu on the live cd?
<Tarkus> jrib, it is an ext3 filesystem though.
<vox754> Nubbie, crazlunatic it is "normal" if we can all it that way... The driver simply does not drive the hardware that well
<whyameye> vanberge: uname -a
<shooters> simon_: yes... I did the changes for you if you want, just copy the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19527/ to your sources.list and save, then sudo apt-get update
<egyn> dougsko: no, i downloaded the drivers came from ralinks homepage
<dawv> yo
<usser> vanberge: uname -a
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: The computer can run half life 2 at around 60 fps. P4 3.2 ghz, 512 MB ram, its not the best, but its not bad either
<zaen> it can not remove "lg3d" because it is a directory... ?? what do i do now?
<vanberge> whyameye, usser   i686...
<ubuntu_newbie> how do i set the time in ubuntu?
<dawv> i have mepis cause feisty freezes alot
<Stormx2> I need some advice on getting my music partition mounted. it is ext3. Any suggestions on an fstab line? particularly the "options", "dump" and "pass" columns. Thanks!
<jrib> Tarkus: right, so you do not need to do it everytime you mount; you only need to set the permissions once
<Och4> nubbie, primary /dir 10 gbs ext3    primary swap 768 mbs      primary /home 149 gbs ext3
<egyn> egyn, yes this is what bothers me.. why it doesnt get set.. stupid work =)
<dawv> anyone no of any good games for linux?
<Nubbie> och4: WHY /DIR?
<jrib> Stormx2: defaults 0 2
<Nubbie> och4: just ""
<bruenig> !info supertux | dawv
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib:a press enter selecting the first option, which is the live and gui install option
<whyameye> vanberge: and that's what you installed, huh? Well you got cinelerra from the same place I did. I'm running dapper and have never had any problems. :-(
<ubotu> dawv: supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 632 kB, installed size 1788 kB
<usser> dawv: enemy territory
<dawv> ty
<bruenig> !info frozen-bubble | dawv
<ubotu> dawv: frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.0-1 (feisty), package size 150 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Ix0s> !games | dawv
<ubotu> dawv: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<duddu>  salve...qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi un sostituto di dreamweaver per il mio Ubuntino? grazie:)
<egyn> dougsko: yes this is what bothers me.. why the essid doesnt get set.. stupid wold =)
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: it then says kernel alive
<Stormx2> jrib: Will that allow it to be writable by the current user, if the permissions are okay?
<jrib> !it | duddu
<ubotu> duddu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<theBishop> is there a channel for PS3 support?
<bruenig> !it | duddu
<Och4> just quote what?
<Nubbie> och4: not /dir, just "/"
<Tarkus> jrib, alright, so do i chmod /dev/sda2? or do i chmod /media/disk?
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: then one line of some sort of memory loading
<simon_> thanks a lot. Last question. Have you got a link to a good guide to install beryl?
<jrib> Stormx2: yes, it's ext3 so you use chmod/chown like usual
<Stormx2> Thanks!
<bruenig> Tarkus, the latter
<Nubbie> och4: just the forward slash.
<dougsko> egyn: if you just compiled and installed them, then youll have to remove the binaries yourself (/usr/local/....). next time, you can use something called 'checkinstall' to make a .deb for you. that way you can remove the app with synaptic
<vanberge> whyameye, i'll probably just have to wait...  im sure beryl doesnt help either
<whyameye> vanberge: you run cinelerra from the console and what exactly do you see?
<jrib> Tarkus: /media/disk
<duddu> ty
<zaen> I tried removing a directory from my desktop ... I can't seem to do it. how do i get rid of it if it has a big red lock on it?
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: then everything dies: monitor sees no signal
<usser> dawv: cube is pretty cool as well as tremoulous
<olafski> hello, I'm installing kubuntu and I'm just wondering what the (hd0) means, where grub is installed.. how can I find out exactly which drive that is?
<vanberge> whyameye, it just said 'illegal instruction - core dumped'
<Ix0s> zaen, Did the command i give you not work?
<jrib> Thomas_Grainger: what about the "safe mode" or soemthing similar on the menu?
<zaen> nope
<vox754> Stormx2, "man mount"   explains everything for each supported file system, scroll to ext3
<kipp2> what's the best way to upgrade to feisty?
<Och4> nubbie, oh kay next time ill do that, but it's stil "/" and i don't know but im getting the error
<Nubbie> och4: i suggest you read up about how the linux filesystem tree works. you could really benefit, and it will help you understand problems a lot better.
<zaen> it says c an't remove dirctory
<ffm> Do openSSH keys need to be RSA1 or RSA2?
* usser is americas army still playable on linux??
<theBishop> kipp2, download the ISO and go for it
<jrib> !upgrade > kipp2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> !upgrade > kipp2
<Thomas_Grainger> jrib: ok ill just go and try that, thanks
<bruenig> usser, of course, even linux users are propaganda targets
<ffm> Do openSSH keys need to be RSA1 or RSA2?
* sldkfj ponders a lovely thought: "Maybe if I don't ask, someone will start talking about why the "Empty Trash" is grayed out in the applet's menu."
<Stormx2> vox754: okay, cool. Thanks
<Nubbie> bruenig: rofl.
<Och4> nubbie, thanks
<usser> bruenig: i heard linux version was outdated? can u connect to windows servers and all
<Nubbie> bruenig: they need them smart linux kids in there too :)
<bruenig> usser, oh don't know about that, I know it will work
<jrib> zaen: use teh terminal to delete it with sudo
<Nubbie> och4: did it work?
<bruenig> Nubbie, exactly who do you think makes all those nifty electronics
<zaen> yeah i tried it says i can't delete a directory
<Ix0s> jrib, I gave him the command did nothing XD
<zaen> sudo rm -f /path/to/file
<Nubbie> bruenig: oh i know who does lol.
<sldkfj> just play like I'm not here; nobody likes to speak to me directly.
<usser> bruenig: nice, gonna get myself some propaganda
<jrib> zaen: rm -rf
<shooters> !beryl > simon_
<kipp2> !upgrade > kipp2
<kipp2> !upgrade > kipp2
<kipp2> !upgrade > kipp2
<Nubbie> bruenig: just don't go pirating that game.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jrib> kipp2: read your private messages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zaen> aight lemme try that
<Nubbie> um kipp2: you only need to do that once lol.
<egyn> dougsko: hmm.. well i'll try and see what i can come up with.. thanks for the help though. maybe i'll just revert to edgy eft where i know it workds
<Och4> nubbie, the reading up on file system or did the error go away.  beause i have yet to read up on it and nor did the error go away
<BigToe> why is kacpi using 40% of my CPU and making the load high?
<Nubbie> och4: the error
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: My fierfox lags so bad. Even using the drop-down menu is laggy. Is there really nothing else I can do? Btw, thanks for all the help you given me up to this point
<zaen> per mission denied as it scrolled down?
<egyn> dougsko: that way i can wait for others to plow the field of bugs/fixes
<Polygon89> is there a command or something to find my motherboard model number? i want to update the BIOS
<jrib> ubuntu_newbie: right click on the time in your panel > adjust date & time
<mwe> what is the most likely hardware failure to cause a computer to randomly freeze, a bad CPU?
<Och4> nubbie, the error is still there
<Flannel> mwe: try reseating your RAM
<BigToe> mwe, I would have thought bad RAM
<Nubbie> crazlunatic: if firefox is running slow i doubt it is related to your video drivers. you don't need 3d support to run firefox.
<n2diy> Polygon89: try lshw
<bruenig> firefox ran slow on ubuntu for me too
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: True
<mwe> BigToe: yeah maybe.
<cables> Nubbie, on some sites, 3d drivers effect rendering speed, i've heard
<mrtr0ut> Hello, I'm not sure if this is a wine problem or something ubuntu related, but I'm trying to install command and conquer 3 and when I put the DVD in the drive I get an error stating "Invalid mount option when trying to mount CNC3"
<dougsko> egyn: yeah sorry i couldnt help more. its like, i can tell you how to set it up as long long as everything goes smooth, but if there are problems, im just as lost as anyone
<BigToe> mwe, is it safe to disable it, and what's the command to do it again?
<Polygon89> n2diy, anything in particular to GREP for? i tried that but its like 5 pages of output
<mrtr0ut> I'm trying to install it using wine...
<mwe> BigToe: ?
<BigToe> mwe, oh wait, never mind
<n2diy> Polygon89: just scroll up through it.
<vox754> Nubbie, crazlunatic I do think is the video driver... when I used "vesa" it was slow, then changed to the correct "via" and it works without lag.
<egyn> dougsko: thats life.. i'll celebrate this with going to sleep =)
<egyn> dougsko: thankd again
<whyameye> vanberge: I was looking at http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/blog/?p=77 and it looks like your problem is common. You'd have to compile from the source perhaps.
<dougsko> cool, later on
<zaen> yeah thanks it worked
<Nubbie> vox754: changing from vesa to ati should have the same effect.
<zaen> beauty] 
<n2diy> Polygon89: or use lshw | less
<Baktaah> In wich folder does the sources list (repos) exist?
<crazlunatic> vox754: I went to your link and your driver does not support my video card. Only 9500 and above - I have a 9200.
<BigToe> why is kacpi using 40% of my CPU and making the load high? is it safe to disable it, and if so, what's the command?
<sldkfj> crazlunatic, go into about:config and find the ...... pipelining.maxrequests
<Erthrobic> I HAVE A QUESTION
<onlineapps> I'm running Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty. I've got a Creative Soundblaster card and some Labtec microphone (yes, Labtech. I didn't know they made mikes either). Unfortunately, my mike doesn't work with Skype, Audacity, or anything that requires a mike. I think it has to do with the fact that /dev/dsp is owned by root and won't let anyone else read/write. Whenever I try to change the permissions, it always reverts. Same with everything under /dev/
<onlineapps> Is that the reason?  If so, how do I fix it (or if not, how do I fix it)?
<Ix0s> baker, /etc/apt/sources.list
<crazlunatic> sldkfj: ok
<ikonia> Erthrobic you have CAPS LOCK ON
<Nubbie> vox754: the "ati" driver is the best available for his graphics card, and he's using it and still experiencing slowdowns.
<Erthrobic> Sorry.
<Baktaah> Ix0s thanks
<crazlunatic> sldkfj: It's set to 4
<sldkfj> crazlunatic, tweak to about 6
<Ix0s> Baktaah, /etc/apt/sources.list
<wolfspirit> does anyone know how to turn off nfs for one files system without stopping the others?  trying to unmount it and it says it's in use
<Nubbie> !caps | erthrobic
<ubotu> erthrobic: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vox754> crazlunatic, well I just forwarded the link, but I don't have experience with ati.... then you may know better Nubbie, congrats
<sldkfj> crazlunatic, might help, no garuantees
<crazlunatic> sldkfj, vox754, Nubbie: It's not only firefox. Alt+Tabbing through programs has the same effect
<hellhound> hi
<crazlunatic> sldkfd: thanks
<Erthrobic> I have a question about Linux's specific system I/O.
<FakeOutdoorsman> wolfspirit: is your current directory in the item you are trying to unmount?
<bruenig> !justask | Erthrobic
<ubotu> Erthrobic: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wolfspirit> FakeOutdoorsman: nope
<Polygon89> n2diy, its not detecting the motherboard model, , as on the computer im trying to find out its saying that the motherboard is just called "motherboard" but on this comp its giving me the exact model number. anything else i could try?
<vox754> !ask > Erthrobic
<sldkfj> crazlunatic, time for more/new memory, or a larger cpu?
<crazlunatic> sldkfj: 512 MB RAM, p4 3.2 GhZ
<crazlunatic> sldkfj: My PC ran flawlessly on XP
<Nubbie> vox754: i do know better, as my graphics card is almost identical to his. the 9500 was the first card to have support for fglrx, and he's using a 9200. it was luck i have a 9550. also recently new drivers called radeon have been made, which support newer cards as well as mine, but still don't provide support >9500.
<n2diy> Polygon89: Outside of opening up the case, I don't know.
<sldkfj> yeah, that's not bad
<Nubbie> vox754: he's stuck with the ati driver.
<hellhound> does anybody know how if the gnome window manager has the functionality to arrange windows in tiles?
<Erthrobic> If I have a FIFO pipe and write to it while no program is reading, and then a program opens up the file, will that program be able to read what was wrote?
<Polygon89> n2diy, oh well, ill find it another way, thankss for the help
<Nubbie> got to go guys. good luck everybody with your problems.
<hellhound> err if not how :P
<Och4> nubbie, what should i do i don
<crazlunatic> Nubbie: vox754: After what nubbie said, I'm sure its not a3D problem now because Firefox is just a normal app. Must be some performance issue
<n2diy> Polygon89: Nada, GL
<chalupah> how do I add an ethernet card, with the driver on a CD?
<Nubbie> chalupah: just throw it in.
<Och4> nubbie, don't know what to do?  im reading up on it, but it seems like im doing everything right
<hellhound> does anybody know if the gnome window manager has the functionality to arrange windows in tiles?
<Nubbie> chalupah: the card that is. it should be autodetected.
<vox754> crazlunatic, there is also 2D hardware acceleration which is also managed by the driver.. so yeah, you are stuck...
<Nubbie> och4: there is something you're missing, i don't know. keep asking though.
<chalupah> well, in the install it said 'no device detected'
<crazlunatic> vox754: Nubbie: This is crazy. I just enabled desktop effects and it doesn't lag! Except I hate the new alt+tab
<Erthrobic> Will someone please answer my Linux question? :(
<bruenig> !patience | Erthrobic
<ubotu> Erthrobic: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Erthrobic> I asked about FIFO pipes.
<Erthrobic> Okay.
<crazlunatic> ok I have a new question
<crazlunatic> whats the best partition tool to use
<Och4> nubbie, asking you?  or what?  do you want to know what he error says in quotes?
<crazlunatic> Gparted?
<Erthrobic> Is this the appropriate question for programming questions specific to Linux?
<crazlunatic> och4: Nubbie left the room
<bruenig> crazlunatic, cfdisk
<vox754> Nubbie, what do you know about ati acquisition by VIA, do you think better cards and drivers are going to be developed?
<crazlunatic> bruenig: I won't have to burn it on a CD right?
<chalupah> so, if it shows up on lspci it should just be working?
<bruenig> Erthrobic, your question is appropriate, people just may not know
<whyameye> Erthrobic: why don't you just try it with 2 pipes and a bash script?
<Polygon89> also one more question, for some reason when i put a dvd in my computer, totem autoplays it (but just starts playing the movie, it does not go to the menu first). so then i go to play > dvd disk and then it says there are no codecs installed to play that format (dvd)... but it was just playing it. The only way i can play dvds is through VLC, which i dont like very much. any suggestions?
<kitche> Erthrobic: might want to ask in ##linux
<bruenig> !info cfdisk
<ubotu> Package cfdisk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Erthrobic> whyameye: It is easier to ask.
<crazlunatic> !cfdisk > crazlunatic
<bruenig> does ubuntu have cfdisk?
<crazlunatic> !info cfdisk
<bruenig> crazlunatic, I just did that
<crazlunatic> I'm having difficulty finding the download link
<sanityx> Hello all.
<Och4> crazlunatic, fugde.  what npw
<crazlunatic> bruenig: I have no idea what that comand does
<whyameye> Polygon89: do you have the codecs installed for DVDs? Try automatix2.
<crazlunatic> och4: npw?
<bruenig> !automatix | whyameye Polygon89
<ubotu> whyameye Polygon89: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<whyameye> Erthrobic: apparently it wasn't. :-)
<Och4> crazlunatic, what now?  im stuck within the reformat, and can't go anywhere
<bruenig> whyameye, how about, do you have the codecs installed for DVDs? Try installing the codecs for DVDs
<bruenig> that seems more logical to me
<crazlunatic> och4: I didn't give you any instructions at all
<crazlunatic> bruenig: Would you ahppen to know where I can download it? Google is failing me
<LeRrA> Hi, i am using vnc to my ubuntu but i cant change the keybord layout, any help? The pref->keyboard ->layout shows me nothing, i cant add my keyboard.. :( Anybody?
<bruenig> crazlunatic, just get gparted
<whyameye> bruenig: fine. I just found that using automatix2 on systems saves me a great deal of time and I haven't had any problems. i wasn't aware of these concerns.
<Polygon89> whyameye,  i have the dvd codec installed through automatix. I just said that when i put a dvd in my computer, totem starts playing the movie automatically but skips the menu. And then when i try to go to play > dvd, it says it does not have it installed. VLC plays the dvd fine but i dont like its interface.
<hellhound> does anybody know if the gnome window manager has the functionality to arrange windows in tiles?
<vox754> bruenig, crazlunatic cfdisk is a very small program, I don't think it is even listed, but it must be present use GParted or QT parted
<Och4> crazlunatic, you did but you also forget that you ever did.
<mrtr0ut> I'm trying to install command and conquer 3 with wine, but my problem is..when I load the CNC3 DVD into the dvd-rom I get an error stating "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount "CNC3""
<crazlunatic> Och4: I just installed Ubuntu today. I am unable to help you sorry
<cavalierprime> polygon you need to install the gstreamer codec
<bruenig> It is in linux-util in the distro I am using
<Och4> nubbie, you there thee?
<crazlunatic> vox754: bruenig: Do you guys know if its possible to use Gparted without burning it
<bruenig> actually util-linux
<bruenig> crazlunatic, do you have ubuntu installed?
<crazlunatic> bruenig:  Yes xD
<coolgeek> how do i install java run time environment for mozilla?
<Och4> crazlunatic, shit happens and then you die.  thanks anyways man
<bruenig> crazlunatic, sudo apt-get install gparted
<vox754> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<bruenig> coolgeek, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<whyameye> Polygon89: so you are saying that totem itself has in the past played the DVD?
<crazlunatic> och4: I just told you nubbie left. I have no idea what the frickin terminal is... actually i do =P but thats all i know about it
<TheHunted> Raytray: hey!
<Cnl_Delta> hi which country's universal sources get updated first. seems india lags behind the uk repos
<coolgeek> bruenig: thanks
<oscar> join #ubuntu-es
<crazlunatic> bruenig: thakns
* TheHunted waves desperately through crowd
<DanglyBits> is there an online listing of packages in feisty?
<Polygon89> whyameye, it plays dvds but skips the menu, so techinally it can play dvds but if i select it manually it wont play it.
<Erthrobic> Peace, Ubuntu Niggers.
<hellhound> hahahha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<crazlunatic> bruenig: That is quite handy. Ubuntu is pretty cool. Too bad I lost my Windows partition when installing it
<Raytray> Hey TheHunted.
<bruenig> Cnl_Delta, I would imagine archive.ubuntu.com gets updated first
<Ix0s> He earnt himself a ban ouchies :(
<vox754> crazlunatic, Nubbie left?!  when?   man it is crowded today
<bruenig> crazlunatic, too bad?
<LeRrA> Hi, i am using vnc to my ubuntu but i cant change the keybord layout, any help? The pref->keyboard ->layout shows me nothing, i cant add my keyboard.. :( Anybody?
<Och4> crazlunatic, hahahah. thats funny.  well, good luck with that terminal thing.  hopefully it brings you happiness and joy
<kitche> Cnl_Delta: theyg et updated at the sme tiem just might take longer to have the updates pushed ot the repos depending where they are at
<whyameye> Polygon89: I don't know how to help you with totem. Have you tried Xine, though?
<crazlunatic> Ya he told me he left a while ago.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Cnl_Delta> well in indian ones wine is at 0.9.33 ..
<crazlunatic> bruenig: Too bad yes because I had 3000 songs on it .lol
<kitche> Cnl_Delta: but yes the main repo archive.ubuntu.com gets updated first
<Polygon89> whyameye, im going to go delete the totem prefs folder, maybe that will do it
<bruenig> crazlunatic, bittorrent will take 3 days to get that backm
<Cnl_Delta> so which repos get pushed earliest
<bruenig> -m
<usser> Cnl_Delta: wine is 0.9.36 already
<Cnl_Delta> hmm so y have the country prefixes
<gan|y|med> hi
<Och4> crazluntic, sounds on what?
<gan|y|med>  how can convince my opera browser to open rfd files (rss feeds) akregator?
<hellhound> bleh no one helps me :(
<DanglyBits> is there a database online of packages in feisty?
<kitche> Cnl_Delta: well versions well be the same for your versoin of ubuntu your using, sicne they don't update version packages once stable only bugfixes
<Och4> crazluntic, songs on what?
<jrib> DanglyBits: packages.ubuntu.com
<crazlunatic> Och4: My windows partition
<crazlunatic> bruenig: Yes. I don't know why you brought up bit torrent though xD
<bruenig> gan|y|med, although your question was highly disjointed to the point where it bordered on nonsense, if you want a particular filetype to be opened with a particular application, simply right click on the file go to properties and chnage the open with
<Och4> crazluntic, did you lose all of it???  or what?
<Cnl_Delta> hmm
<kitche> Cnl_Delta: it's different mirrors and saves on bandwidth :) for the main repo
<crazlunatic> Och4: Yes. I used guided partitioninig, thinking it would guide me. Instead it earsed my entire hard drive
<vox754> crazlunatic, bruenig oh that is hilarious!   You need to to beware of the auto partition features of the standard Live CD... I think the developers can really stress this because a lot of newbies don't realize that formatting will erase they Win data...
<crazlunatic> Och4: Luckily i backed up my documents on an external
<usser> crazlunatic: nice =)
<crazlunatic> vox754: I might sound like a computer noob but I'm not lol. I know what format and partitoning is. In fact I run a weblog at www.vistarewired.com . But no hate comments please. I don't like Vista, I just write about it so I can make $$ lol
<Och4> crazluntic, same thing happen to my friend, but i don't know if he backed everything up. but most of it he did.
<BigToe> guys, what's the command to install a .deb from terminal again?
<chalupah> i'm trying to get my ethernet card working, how do I install the driver from a CD?
<bruenig> BigToe, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<BigToe> thanks
<Cnl_Delta> o boy us repos get their updates eariler than uk which gets it earlier than in
<Och4> crazlunatic, did you lose your windows partitiontoo?
<crazlunatic> Och4: The manual partitioning step was even worse. You could only create one and I wanted to create 2 for swap file
<crazlunatic> Och4: I lost all my windows partitions. I only have ubuntu now
<catid> http://catid.mechafetus.com/dump/linuxwallpaper.jpg
<usser> crazlunatic: maybe its for the better
<gan|y|med> bruenig: then if i am such an idiot, why do you answer? and now that you already made that effort, why is it so highly disjointed?
<NoReGreT> greets
<crazlunatic> I'm running GParted and it can only detect one of my hard drives. It cannot detect the hard drive ubuntu is running on
<NoReGreT> guys, how to run talk/talkd ?
<cavalierprime> when I try to turn on desktop effects, I get an error "Composite extension not available"  any ideas?
<vox754> crazlunatic, I didn't  say you were a nub, but as was talking broadly... since it happened to another guy around here... hilarious...
<crazlunatic> usser: Lol good one. But i lost a ton of crap, I spent a few hours reinstalling everything last night
<Och4> crazluntic, are you mad?  or is it oh kay??  you got internet.  thats only a plus.
<Cnl_Delta> beware Gparted, it messed up my partition table from the live cd
<gaten> why does nvidia-glx require linux-image-*-386? i want to use generic, as i have a amd x2 processor, but im afraid if i remove 386 my nvidia driver won't work again
<crazlunatic> vox754: Sorry lol.
<bruenig> gan|y|med, that preface was only intended to cover me if I answered incorrectly, your first question as very bizarre, like akgregator just shot out at the end and I didn't really understand what that meant and so I wasn't 100% certain what you were saying
<crazlunatic> Does anyone know why I cannot view the hard drive that Ubuntu is running on. But I can view my slave drive
<bruenig> was*
<crazlunatic> please disregard what I just asked
<vox754> crazlunatic, are you sure you are not nub?!
* usser this channel so much fun
<crazlunatic> vox754: Now I am not sure
<Och4> crazlunatic, like the system file???  like /home /root /media dirs?
<kipp2> how can I find out what version I am running?
<bruenig> kipp2, lsb_release -a
<LjL> !version > kipp2    (kipp2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<chalupah> how can I install an ethernet card driver which is on a cd-rom?
<crazlunatic> vox754: Looks like I"m going to have to burn Gparted to a disk to mess with partitions
<ubuntu_newbie> what is the standard binding to see the cube in beryl? i can't fins it
<moko> c
<LjL> !beryl > ubuntu_newbie    (ubuntu_newbie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> crazlunatic, if you have the ubuntu live cd, it has gparted on it
<gan|y|med> bruenig: so then you might also accept the possibility that i, by mere accident and chance, forgot the 'with' in the haste of writing. and such a long 'answer' of yours is surely not recognised, as i actually witness sth strange going on in my opera
<crazlunatic> bruenig: I downloaded the Ubuntu CD from the website this morning
<kitche> ubuntu_newbie: alt+<--- might need ctrl also not sure
<crazlunatic> bruenig: Is that the correct CD?
<vox754> crazlunatic, use the Ubuntu Live CD, it is there... also I suggest partitioning with QTParted in Knoppixor you could try the GPArted live CD... many options!
<ubuntu_newbie> thx
<bruenig> !english | gan|y|med
<ubotu> gan|y|med: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<crazlunatic> vox754: I will use your suggestion. I don't want my computer to f up again
<gan|y|med> bruenig: are you kdding me? is this fun for you?
<gan|y|med> i
<NoReGreT> guys, how to run talk/talkd ? it's giving me Error on read from talk daemon: Connection refused. Press any key...
<crazlunatic> !spanishi
<crazlunatic> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanishi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gonnaeatthat> hey guys can i run emerald theme manager without beryl?
<LjL> !beryl > gonnaeatthat    (gonnaeatthat, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bruenig> !es | crazlunatic
<ubotu> crazlunatic: please see above
<usser> gonnaeatthat: i dont think so
<crazlunatic> its ok I'll stick with English
<crazlunatic> I don't even speak spanish anyway
<grave> I have a question
<usser> shoot
<bruenig> grave, really?
<adamhman> does anyone know how to change permissions to write to a folder?  (an external hard drive)
<usser> adamhman: chown
<bruenig> adamhman, what is the filesystem of this external harddrive?
<reb0rn> one where stupid question: where is xchat install dir? :)
<grave> for Ubuntu v 7.04 debconf . Configuring mdadm , md arrays needed for the root file system:
<evaristo_____> hi guys
<cavalierprime> i get an error, "Composite extension not available" when I try to turn on Desktop Effects, anyone got any ideas?
<gan|y|med> so any opera users here, that might give me a clue why opera does not open rfd with akregator, though rfd files have been added as mimtype?
<LjL> reb0rn: there's not ONE directory. programs in Linux are generally scattered in various directories - things go by "category", not by the program they belong to
<bruenig> reb0rn, if you installed it via the repositories, do "dpkg -L xchat" to see all the files it includes and where it put them
<LjL> reb0rn: type "dpkg -L xchat"
<yharrow> I need to get a haircut
<Ix0s> cavalierprime, What card you running?
<reb0rn> i need plugin dir
<crazlunatic> vox754: My packages, I can store them anywhere right? And delete them after I install them, or am i mistaken
<cavalierprime> ati radeon x1600xt pro
<crazlunatic> vox754: I am confusing ubuntu with mac now lol
<LjL> reb0rn: type dpkg -L xchat, it'll list all the files and directories relevant to xchat.
<adamhman> usser, chown?
<evaristo_____> Why, the ubuntu's 4.07 live cd ..is asking by user and password ??
<bruenig> reb0rn, dpkg -L xchat | grep plugin maybe
<Ix0s> !beryl | cavalierprime
<ubotu> cavalierprime: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<LjL> reb0rn: although, it's quite possible that plugins can be put somewhere in your home directory - for getting user specific plugins. not sure. check the manual.
<usser> adamhman: yea usually, but bruening is right what is the filesystem
<Ix0s> cavalierprime, Join the channel in the message from ubotu
<cavalierprime> thx
<Ix0s> cavalierprime, And speak to crdlb
<vox754> crazlunatic, never used the current macs, but... .deb are packages which install things, you can delete them after installing them
<evaristo_____> anybody knows Why, the ubuntu's 4.07 live cd ..is asking by user and password ??
<calvin_> Hi, I am seeking help with setting up my boot menu list, does anyone know how to set Feisty up correctly in here if you have a /boot partition? (I installed Sabayon after Ubuntu and wanna be able to access both)
<bruenig> evaristo_____, it is 7.04 and it shouldn't be asking you that
<grave> What are MD arrayas
<crazlunatic> vox754: Thanks. Just got qtparted v0.4.5
<adamhman> What do you mean chown or bruing?  I just want to move some files to the external hard drive from the CD drive.  Screenshot:  http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/4705/screenshotwx2.png
#ubuntu 2008-04-28
<foxhop> ﻿taquitos: You need to extract it
<Zacaa> I really hope so Wyzard but I must say that I've tried that already yet it didn't work :)
<taquitos> it's extracted.
<Zacaa> but maybe the apt-get update was needed first?
<Valtor> hey everyone, i have a couple of questions : if I install ubuntu from scratch, considering I have a /home partition, I will have to reinstall all my software right?
<Zacaa> but I am rather sure that I did that same process through synaptic
<taquitos> i see vmware-install.pl with a little lock in the icon
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿when i trigger suspend in ubuntu, I want it to run "metacity --replace" before it starts suspending and "compiz --replace" after it resumes. can someone help me with this? I tried editing "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend" with "metacity --replace &" in the first line in order to accomlish the first half of this, but it does not seem to be working. any ideas?
<melee> I installed Samba, I go to network, and it sees the windows computer, but when I open it I don't see any shared folders
<psycardis> ﻿I was told to add a line to /etc/modprobe.conf.local, and can't find that file can someone help me?
<taquitos> i couble clicked it, hit run and "nothing happened"
<Wyzard> Zacaa: I'd expect that installing nvidia-glx through synaptic *should* work too, but the Hardware Drivers window is the "official" way to do it
<foxhop> ﻿taquitos: that is a script to install the software, you might want to read the instructions
<osmosis> 3ware raid controller seems slow on hardy 2.6.24-16-server
<Valtor> hey everyone, i have a couple of questions : if I install ubuntu from scratch, considering I have a /home partition, I will have to reinstall all my software right?
<Wyzard> Zacaa: and you may actually need nvidia-glx-new rather than plain nvidia-glx
<algyz> LainIwakura:  strange, after restart of gnome seems it works now, anyway, thanks :)
<Pelo> psycardis,  I don'T have that on my hdd either
<psycardis> taquitos: there is a readme
<LainIwakura> algyz: np
<Valtor> what is the general concensus on upgrade/install?
<Wyzard> Zacaa: to go with the "nvidia-new" kernel module that you saw mentioned earlier...  I'm not sure what the difference is though
<Zacaa> Yes Wyzard, I have actually tried them both
<psycardis> pelo: there has to be an equivilant...
<zelrikriando> ok nothing much changed
<Valtor> I remember upgrading to 7.04 and failing miserably.....
<Pelo> psycardis, what are you trying to acheive ?
<psycardis> pelo: working on my webcam
<howapt> Valtor: its a general yes
<howapt> Valtor: with some no
<taquitos> psycardis: where is the readme, don't see it
<Dial_tone> lol
<Pelo> psycardis, what's the line ?
<Valtor> howapt: i mean, should I install or upgrade? :P
<psycardis> Pelo: I had it working last night, but somehow after rebooting it doesn't work
<osotogari> has anyone connected their xbox to their machine via ethernet to share their wireless connection to the internet?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I can only change the resolution through the GUI and it doesnt offer the rez I want
<psycardis> pelo: install uvcvideo /sbin/modprobe snd_usb_audio; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install uvcvideo
<Zacaa> but thanks for your help, Wyzard, when I have access to download from the internet again I will be sure to come see if you are here
<__knight> hello
<Pelo> psycardis, adding it to /etc/local.rc maybe ?
<lch> Valtor: try upgrade, you can always reinstall if it fails. upgrading worked fine for me :-)
<Pelo> zelrikriando, is the resoluton you want listed in xorg.conf ?
<ipx> Valtor: for me also
<__knight> i've got a problem with ati gfx card in ubuntu 8.04, cant configure anything, the screen is lagging like hell and im clulesss
<Valtor> thats what I thought, just wanted to make sure :) thx everyone!
<zelrikriando> Pelo : I list that resolution only
<foxhop> I'll be back later
<foxhop> See you guys
<zelrikriando> Pelo: which is 1280x1024
<osotogari> can anyone recommend a drum machine for ubuntu?
<Pelo> zelrikriando, thinking
<ForzaPalermo> can anyonehelp me get azurueus 64bit edition working in ubuntu
<Sinister> iv tried apt-get for two days and nothing new i need new stuff and patches its like christmas when it finds 50 things new today its like someone killed the easter bunny
<psycardis> pelo: there is no /etc/local.rc
<melee> Does anyone know how to access files shared from windows while using ubuntu?
<howapt> sper....
<howapt> m
<psycardis> forza: #azureus
<Pelo> psycardis, my mistake   /etc/rc.local  it is used to list scripts you want to run on startup
<Pelo> howapt, warning #1 ,
<Pelo> howapt, you get one
<Dial_tone> melee do you have files shared on windows already?
<howapt> Pelo: Microsoft have the main market share?
<Cha_sTheory^> I am now running Ratpoison.
<Cha_sTheory^> Any tips on how to get started? ^_^
<lekremyelsew> hai all
<Pelo> psycardis,  toward the end,  I use it to start fancontrol,   add the path and file you need at the end of the file assuming this line is to start a process or perform an action ,   in my case  /etc/init.d/fancontrol
<getisboy> is there any way to copy a certain number of bytes from a certain offset in a file besides dd?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: what if I do a complete reconfigure?
<cdm10> Is there a better tool than dd to use if I want to copy x bytes from x offset from one file to another? Getting the offset right requires bs=1, which results in a ridiculously slow copy.
<Pelo> zelrikriando, no idea,  but I have a thought ,  pastbein your new current so I can direct you properly
<getisboy> cdm10, ur stealing my question
<zelrikriando> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  what do you mean by complete reconfigure ? clean install ?
<cdm10> getisboy: damn, I didn't actually expect you to ask, I was going to do it for you
<zelrikriando> Pelo...hm no :)
<Pelo> zelrikriando, deleting the xorg.conf file and performing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might work
<lekremyelsew> hai all, just got 8.04, none of the flash objects in firefox make any sound, with any of the 3 plugins and it still doesnt work with firefox 2
<zelrikriando> Pelo : http://pastebin.com/m45962775
<gronne> I love Ubuntu
<groken> does anyone know why parallels hates ubuntu?
<aLeSD> hi all
<Pelo> psycardis,  you still haveniT' told me what the line you want to add is ? what werer you tring to put in the other file ?
<osama> I am hesitant in installing hardy... any way to install firefox2? I need google browser sync
<Pelo> zelrikriando, hold on
<howapt> aLeSD: you
<SilverReadman> Hey people.
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: try installing libflashsupport ( sudo aptitude install libflashsupport )
<SilverReadman> I'm an idiot, what's the codename for 8.04?
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: that'll redirect Flash sound through PulseAudio... which might result in a slight delay, but it's better than nothing.
<aLeSD> where I can find the memorized passwd of the wifi in ubuntu ? I don't remember more the passwd but the SO connects correctly
<cdm10> SilverReadman: Hardy Heron
<lch> osama: just install the firefox2 package :-)
<themoebius_> osama: try using weave to sync ff3
<cdm10> aLeSD: are you on Hardy or Gutsy?
<LainIwakura> !hardy | SilverReadman
<ubotu> SilverReadman: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<SilverReadman> Thanks cdm10~
<aLeSD> cdm10: 8.04
<Pelo> psycardis, put that line in exactly like that
<jesusfreak940> So what can ubuntu do that windows can't
<cdm10> aLeSD: right click on the network applet and go to Edit Wireless Networks
<Pelo> psycardis, you also have the option to create the file yo were told to put it in , that might work to
<justdave> So grub doesn't handle EFI by itself yet I take it?  Still need rEFIt to put Ubuntu on a Mac Mini?
<zelrikriando> jesusfreak940: lots of things
<Pelo> psycardis, I'm only guessing but yes
<Darmuth> Jesusfreak run a complete operating system on a 700 MB CD?? :P
<Wyzard> jesusfreak940: be downloaded for free without violating copyright laws, for starters  :-)
<cdm10> aLeSD: that should work, but if not, you can view saved passwords in  Applications>Accessories>Passwords and Encryption Keys
<SilverReadman> Ubuntu has a much more visually appealing enviroment~
<kklimonda> anyone know from practice how much of the swap space is needed to hibernate system with 4GB ram?
<ForzaPalermo> how can u get flash to work in a 32bit firefox using ubuntu 64
<cdm10> kklimonda: well, at least 4 GB, for sure
<Wyzard> kklimonda: however much of your RAM is actually in-use
<jesusfreak940> Wyzard - Am running unbuntu now
<lekremyelsew> cdm10 have u seen this before?
<cdm10> kklimonda: to be sure.
<aLeSD> cdm10: thanks
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: have I seen what?
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: oh, flash issues?
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  ok look at lines 63 to 65 and at lines 66 to 70 ,   see you have lines missing in the first set,   add a Viewport 0 0 and Depth 24
<lekremyelsew> cdm10: the flash not work
<SilverReadman> JesusFreak ~ All of the programs are open source, and the security is much more complete without annoying you.
<kklimonda> Wyzard: but will 4GB be enough? it's still way to much but i could live with that..
<lekremyelsew> cdm10: yeah
<jesusfreak940> I rather run this program then windows xp or vista
<osama> I have never gotten wireless to work in Gutsy/Hardy ... Ran Hardy on an HP dv5000, did not detect any networks while XP on the same machine finds 3...
<xb3rt> how do i tell if my laptop has bluetooth capabilities
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: well, no... my flash works with or without the package. It might work for you with the package, though, because it'll force it to go through PulseAudio.
<SilverReadman> Does the card work?
<Wyzard> kklimonda: I doubt you'll actually need 4GB unless all your RAM is actually "full"
<Darmuth> xb3rt look at the specs
<howapt> Pelo: you
<Wyzard> kklimonda: but I'd allocate enough for that, just to make sure
<Pelo> xb3rt, check the makers brochure
<Darmuth> It should tell you if it has bluetooth
<Pelo> !ops | howapt
<ubotu> howapt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<jesusfreak940> Wyzard What would help unubutu run faster?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I restart x?
<kklimonda> i wonder if ubuntu will ever switch to TuxOnIce.. setting 4GB of swap these days isn't really funny :/
<xb3rt> Darmuth, is their a command to check the specs
<Pelo> zelrikriando, yep
<foxhop> Pulse audio is rocking by the way... I can now listen to MP3's and use teamspeak
<MidgetSpy> Hey all I'm following the instructions here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158) to recompile my kernel on 8.04 server install, and when I get to the "make-kpkg clean" it's failing looking for a Makefile for the xen architecture. Does that thread not apply to 8.04 or have I missed something?
<melee> Dial_tone: sorry for the late response, but yes I do have files shared on windows
<Pelo> MidgetSpy, make-dpkg clean maybe
<Darmuth> xb3rt I think there is a program for it but I would just go to the manufacturers website and look at the spec sheet
<themoebius_> I'm following a guide to get video working on the mac book pro wit ATI and I installed xorg-driver-fglrx_8.471-0*.deb but when I rebooted, update manager says it has a newer version. But the version number is 1:7.10-8-3+2.6.24.12-16.34. So which one should I use? the one the guide said to download or th one the repos claim is newer?
<lch> melee: did you check "places->network" menu?
<SilverReadman> Kay guys, I'm setting up my wifi card for Heron, I installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk, and then I opened the program. Here I encountered my first problem, as I don't know where to find the driver for my wireless card
<melee> I can access them, actually, if I type in the whole directory
<kklimonda> Wyzard, cdm10: thanks for answers. living with amd64 Ubuntu is too painful.. poor flash ;]
<melee> but just typing in "smb://computer/" in nautilus displays nothing
 * howapt is staggered
<jesusfreak940> does more ram mean faster linux?
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿when i trigger suspend in ubuntu, I want it to run "metacity --replace" before it starts suspending and "compiz --replace" after it resumes. can someone help me with this? I tried editing "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend" with "metacity --replace &" in the first line in order to accomlish the first half of this, but it does not seem to be working. any ideas?
<SilverReadman> Any body know where to get the driver for it?
<Pelo> themoebius_, the guide was probably made before the new package came out , so try the new one ,  no garranties howver
<Wyzard> kklimonda: I don't really miss Flash much...  most of the Flash stuff I see on the web is stupid animated banner ads that waste CPU anyway
<pinno> whats a good torrent program to use ?
<melee> typing in "smb://computer/games/" also does not, but "smb://computer/games/snes/" does
<LainIwakura> pinno: you can try transmission, deluge, azeurues
<melee> even though the games folder is shared, not the snes subdirectory
<Pelo> pinno, transmission is good and preinstalled in hardy
<demonspork> Hello, on my Ubuntu 8.04 install running c-f, I get random mouse drifts, the mouse will just randomly move halfway across the screen while I am using it or sometimes even when I am not. What can I do to fix this
<Gnine> !torrent | pinno
<ubotu> pinno: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<zelrikriando> ok
<pinno> kk thanks
<zelrikriando> no much improvement
<ChaosTheory_> How do I make the toolbar width percent go *up* in Fluxbox?
<Pelo> zelrikriando, hyou did add the lines right ?
<Darmuth> kklimonda I have a AMD 64 but I am running a dual-boot with both Windows and Ubuntu at 32-bits
<LainIwakura> ChaosTheory_: right click
<SilverReadman> Anybody know where to find the driver for a wireless card?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I did
<SilverReadman> ;.;
<StFS> hello.. I'm trying to figure out a way to create an ISO with a setup for a specific laptop type. I'd like the end user only to have to supply his username and password, everything else (network, xorg.conf etc) should be configured already.
<themoebius_> Pelo: Ok. also, I thought fglrx drivers were supposed to be proprietary so what are they doing in the ubuntu repos?
<Wyzard> SilverReadman: for Windows drivers, look on the card manufacturer's website
<IndyGunFreak> kklimonda: i agree, just use 32bit, your headaches go away
<ChaosTheory_> Awesome. Thanks.
<LainIwakura> np
<Pelo> zelrikriando, rename your current xorg.conf,  restart x , it iwll fail,  run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and lets see what it comes up with
<kklimonda> Wyzard: well, i don't miss it too much but sometimes i need it for some tests or youtube movies. and there is nothing like a good flash ad ;]
<cdm10> pinno: try Transmission if you want something easy, small, and fast, and Deluge if you want something more powerful. Azureus can be slow and buggy, but it's ridiculously powerful.
<Pelo> themoebius_, I have no idea
<Darmuth> Silver I would google the driver and add Linux and see what you find
<Wyzard> kklimonda: On those occasions I use my 32-bit laptop, or boot a 32-bit OS in VMware
<pen> how to remove vhba-module-1.0.0??
<pen> it's from cdemu
<Wyzard> Darmuth: He's looking for a Windows driver, to use with ndiswrapper
<pen> I want to remove it
<pen> I says It can't
<Pelo> pen, look in menu > system > admin < synaptic package manager
<SilverReadman> Wyzard: I have the driver installed on Windows, any chance of salvaging it from my drive?
<engin> any guide for editing /proc/mtrr table?
<pen> Pelo: ok, you mean to fix the package? no... it's not broken. I just can't remove it
<MidgetSpy> pelo: I don't have make-dpkg - what package is it in?
<Pelo> pen,  you can remove it from there as well
<pen> Pelo: it gives me an error message
<Odd-rationale> How do I remove "Residual config" packages from the command line, instead of from synaptic?
<kklimonda> Darmuth: i have 4GB of ram and Ubuntu doesn't support it without server kernel which has some settings i don't like for a desktop. plus i really hate dual boots as i always end up on a wrong system.
<SilverReadman> The only one I can find on the net is a .exe, so I can't open it in Ubuntu, and in XP it just installs a program I already have~
<Pelo> MidgetSpy, build-essential maybe,   I was justcorrecting the spelling , it looked wrong to me ,
<pen> Pelo: E: vhba-module: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<engin> yep, kklimonda .. the same problem here
<MidgetSpy> Pelo: oh, no it's supposed to be make-kpkg.
<SilverReadman> kklimoda: What? You just choose the right one from the GRUB list.
<arrrghhh> where's the autostart location in ubuntu?  in kubuntu i put it in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup... i'm trying to run x11vnc at login so i can login to machines remotely.  worked great in kubuntu.
<Pelo> pen, pen what other packges do you have with vhba in it ?   cdemu is borked btw
<jim_beam> after ubuntu 8.04 I can't logoff x hangs and need ctrl alt backspace to get back to login screen
<Pelo> MidgetSpy, ok , then , nevermind me
<pen> Pelo: what do you mean
<WhatTheBen> hi
<jim_beam> does any have that prob
<Wyzard> SilverReadman: In principle it may be possible, but I have no idea where to look on the Windows drive to find the necessary files
<pen> Pelo: vhba is the only package related to cdemu
<Pelo> arrrghhh, in  /etc/rc.local or in  ~/.config/autostart
<pen> Pelo: I can't remove it
<CITguy08> can anybody help me configure a wacom tablet?
<Pelo> pen, try reinstalling it , and removing after
<Pelo> !wacom | CITguy08
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SeaPhor_> SilverReadman, what model and chipstet is your card?
<WhatTheBen> having trouble with firefox on 7.10
<Pelo> damit
<lekremyelsew> cdm10: thx it works now :) and there is no delay!
<pen> Pelo: I tried. The problem is that it can't even intsall
<Deepthought> jim_beam: did you get a note-window saying 'failed to initialise hal'  at startup of gnome ?
<pen> Pelo: it says something with the kernel image src
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: that's what I thought, but it's noticeable in some games... anyway, if you can't notice it, that's great :)
<arrrghhh> Pelo, ok ~/.config/autostart doesn't run it soon enough.  i'll try /etc/rc.local
<jim_beam> no
<zelrikriando> Pelo: it didnt fail !!!
<jim_beam> hal works
<lekremyelsew> cdm10 is there a way to fix it without the workaround, or will the developers fix it in the future?
<Pelo> pen, in the terminal type  lsmod  find the vhba module in there , note the spelling,    then  sudo modprobe -r  modulename
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: i dunno... mine worked without it. Sound didn't go through Pulse, but it worked anyway.
<Pelo> zelrikriando, did it make a new xorg.conf ?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: no
<zelrikriando> :O
<lekremyelsew> cdm10: lucky, did u install a clean copy or upgrade?
<zelrikriando> I have a xorg.conf~ though
<cdm10> lekremyelsew: upgrade.
<demonspork> Hello, on my Ubuntu 8.04 install running c-f, I get random mouse drifts, the mouse will just randomly move halfway across the screen while I am using it or sometimes even when I am not. What can I do to fix this
<Pelo> zelrikriando, try this ,  restart the comp, not just x   it's bound to fail then
<laeg> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pen> Pelo: nothing display
<Deepthought> then it's not what I thought; there is/was a bug in hardy that failed to initialise all hardware due to tv-card; among that hardware powermanagement hence no shutdown, but if you don' t have a tv-card and not that message it's something else, sorry - good luck !
<foxhop> ﻿demonspork: Lappy or Desktop?
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  I doubt it looks for backup files
<Pelo> pen, lsmod doesn'T dysplay anything ? that is impossible
<demonspork> foxhop, desktop and it is a software problem, same result with different mice
<SilverReadman_> Wyzard: ;.; The only driver I can find on the net is a .exe file, which upon executing in windows installs the belkin wireless utility, so is that the driver?
<matt_4982> #Cedega
<Pelo> matt_4982,   /join #cedega
<foxhop> usb?
<hyjal> Anyone else having trouble with FF3 on hardy? It freezes for several seconds on occations. And it's unresponsive when I load several youtube clips in different tabs
<Wyzard> SilverReadman: Sounds like it, though it's a bit of an annoyance if that's the only way it's available
<pen> Pelo: I can't find that module in lsmod
 * Pelo is annoyed by the smell of propane BBQ drifting through his window
<foxhop> ﻿demonspork: USB / Wireless / PS2? Optical
<SilverReadman_> Wyzard: Should I look somewhere else?
<WhatTheBen> hyjal, i'm having probs with ff
<kklimonda> hyjal: same here..
<Wyzard> SilverReadman: when you run the .exe in Windows, it probably extracts the actual driver files to a temporary directory somewhere, and then runs the real installer from the temporary directory
<Pelo> pen, ok lets try   sudo apt-get remove  vhba-module --force
<demonspork> foxhop, USB optical mice are what I am using
<Jordan_U> hyjal, The problem with multiple youtube clips is most likely flash
<kklimonda> hyjal: at least part with short freezes.. ;]
<akh3n4t0n> Pelo, can you help me, please? i have an issue with omnibook module [which enables bluetooth on my laptop]: after resuming from hibernation the module must be reloaded [modprobe -r && modprobe]; can i somehow tell ubuntu to do this automatically after resuming from hibernation? thanks
<foxhop> ﻿demonspork: Try a differnet port?
<demonspork> foxhop, and I don't have the problem in 7.10 or windows
<hyjal> hm =) maybe it's best to go back to ff2 for a while
<demonspork> foxhop, yes
<pen> Pelo: still the same error message
<WhatTheBen> hyjal, i'm having probs with ff2
<zelrikriando> Pelo: it s not failing !
<Pelo> akh3n4t0n, I have no pull with the devs,  sorry,  I suggest you look it up in the forum  search on reload after resume or someting
<zelrikriando> Pelo: amazing hu.?
<WhatTheBen> takes ages or doesnt load pages
<pen> Pelo: http://rafb.net/p/9B30De32.html
<hyjal> Jordan_U: true, but it wasn't like that when I ran ff2 (in gutsy that is)
<Derspankster> Can't believe they put a Beta in a new release.
<Miesco> Okay im purchasing a copy of Hardy at the same time as purchasing my DELL XPS 1520.  Im at this page: http://www.thelinuxstore.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=41_47&products_id=1540   now, what is PCC and what is i386?
<enaner> I have  a Old DELL INSPIRON 5000, and when i try to install XUBUNTU, it says ... "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detectd an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU". What Should I DO?
<Jordan_U> hyjal, Did you upgrade from the Beta?
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<reiki> in Hardy... when volumes "automount" you see them in "Places"... is there a way to keep that functionality but give tehm meaningful names? Or would I have to put entries in fstab and mount them that way in order to get the names I want?
<Miesco> Also, does it come with stickers
<WhatTheBen> bya, join/ #ubuntu-fr
<akh3n4t0n> Pelo, thanks anyway; i tried to find something on resuming from hibernation but to no avail :|
<Pelo> zelrikriando, astounding, linux is thougher then I would have thought ,    move all the xorg.conf file and backups out of the /etc/X11  folder and try again
<Wyzard> enaner: You're trying to boot the 64-bit installer, which your machine doesn't support
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿when i trigger suspend in ubuntu, I want it to run "metacity --replace" before it starts suspending and "compiz --replace" after it resumes. can someone help me with this? I tried editing "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend" with "metacity --replace &" in the first line in order to accomlish the first half of this, but it does not seem to be working. any ideas?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: ok :p
<demonspork> Derspankster, are you talking about firefox? because the firefox beta is in better shape than anything microsoft has ever called a final release
<Wyzard> enaner: Use the 32-bit ("i386") one
<decay> anyone else has issues with mysql password?
<Darmuth> Miesco you can just download a copy instead
<enaner> Wyzard: where can i download that version?
<Pelo> pen,  did you install vhba-module by  compiling it ?
<pen> Pelo: no, from a deb
<Derspankster> demonspork: I don't remember mentioning MS?
<hyjal> Jordan_U: hm no, I haven't done any updates. It says beta 5 here. Is that not the newest maybe?
<Wyzard> enaner: same place you got the 64-bit one
<tim167> hello, can anyone help me? all of a sudden no sound anymore when watching youtube, i do have sound in VLC, and i had sound in browser too before... thanks
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Are you trying to get X to fail? If so you should know that it is perfectly happy without an xorg.conf in recent versions :)
<zelrikriando> ok
<Wyzard> enaner: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<quaddi> Im having some trouble hosting games (WC3), with UFW, i allowed the port, but its still not allowing me to host. Any ideas?
<zelrikriando> now it s gonna fail
<koro> hi, i just updated to 8.04 from 7.10, i used to have an option to choose my monitor by brand, model etc, and now i can't find that anywhere, is it no longer available?
<demonspork> Derspankster, I was just making a comparison, saying that beta products are not bad, in fact they are usually pretty good
<dabbill> Is there a way to make it so every time you mount a CD it displays the icon in the same place on the desktop every time?
<foxhop> quiddi sounds like a firewall / router issue
<Pelo> Jordan_U, damn the devs , how can we fix things if we can't brake them anymore ?
<pen> Pelo: I download the debs from here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93175&package_id=256719
<Pelo> pen, yeah I figures,
<Pelo> brb
<arrrghhh> Pelo, interesting /etc/rc.local seemed to work, x11vnc is now running... and i always just run it without a password, and it's asking me for a password... and the root password for that machine or the main user's password doesn't work... i can ssh in with a user, but when i vnc:/192.168.0.102 it asks for a pw and rejects any that i've tried.
<Jordan_U> Pelo, One good way is to make an xorg.conf with : Driver "muahahahahahahahaha!"
<demonspork> dabbill, mount a cd and drag and drop the icon where you want it, then when you mount a cd in that drive again, the icon should appear in the same spot as your moved it to
<enaner> thank you Wyzard ... i am downloading the alternate 1386
<Derspankster> demonspark: yeah, FF3 beta isn't bad, should be very good when it's final. Just didn't think they'd release with a Beta. A lot of people had FF2 extensions that they relied on.
<Wyzard> enaner: The alternate one may not be what you want
<koro> anyone?
<hyjal> tim167: I can't help you, but I'm having the same problem as you quite frequently. I haven't found any other solution than relogging.
<Jordan_U> Derspankster, You can still install FF2, it's in universe I believe
<Wyzard> enaner: That's a plain text-based installer, rather than a liveCD and graphical installer
<adubz> is there a way to install .sis files for nokia phones in linux
<koro> also emerald theme manager completely stopped working
<koro> it opens up and lets me choose the theme but it doesn't do anything
<yuri_> I'm trying to convert a postscript file (.ps) to a pdf as quickly as possible. any ideas?
<ahboy> hey guys im remastering eeebuntu to fit on my eee 2g computer i was wondering how to list all packages so i can remove them
<dabbill> demonspork, where do i drag it from? the places menu? or out of nautilus?
<Pelo> arrrghhh, no idea what you just said
<reiki> in Hardy... when volumes "automount" you see them in "Places"... is there a way to keep that functionality but give tehm meaningful names? Or would I have to put entries in fstab and mount them that way in order to get the names I want?
<koro> but this is irrelevant compared to the fact that my screen resolution is wrong and i can't find the menu to choose my monitor anywhere
<GoodJob> hello
<Derspankster> Jordan_U: yes, I know. But, how can you go back to the farm once you've seen the Big City?
<Pelo> Jordan_U, ;-)
<demonspork> koro, hit alt+f2 and type "emerald --replace" and see what happens
<pen> Pelo: why I can install it in the first time then i can't remove it after?
<enaner> Wyzard: is there a set of instructions I can follow, or can you help me ... cuz it's 92% done already i would hate to cancel
<kastrapo> hi there
<koro> hey that worked
<ahboy> wait wait i got it
<demonspork> dabbill, drag the icon that should show up on the desktop
<GoodJob> please do  /whois GoodJob  and please tell me what you get
<Wyzard> enaner: There's nothing wrong with it (as an advanced user I prefer it, actually) but I don't want you to think that the "alternate" CD is what's needed for a 32-bit machine
<Pelo> zelrikriando, well now taht you donT have an xorg.conf   try reconfgure and see what xorg.conf it comes up with
<koro> demonspork: is that permanent?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: still not failing....hardy heron is tough !
<mkquist_> help w/nvidia drivers? just upgraded and cant seem to get 6800gt working past 800x600..  tried enabling, unenabling the redo, no go
<ahboy> now is this important? to the system that is.. 120592 adobereader-enu
<ferris_> I need a voice recognition to translate it spoken word into text in a text editor.... any advice?
<arrrghhh> Pelo, uhm... the /etc/rc.local location seemed to lick the problem, but now x11vnc is running and asking for a password when it never has before...
<dabbill> demonspork, i drag it to where i want it, but every time i put in a different CD it moves back to the top left of my desktop
<koro> demonspork: or should i modify some config file to make that permanent?
<psycardis> how can I see what's using a module?
<Pelo> pen, becaue the package was badly made,   I suggest you do a search for vhba and  manualy delete everyting you find
<Wyzard> enaner: You've downloaded 92% of a 700MB file in two minutes?
<enaner> Wyzard:  is it that much harder?
<saminthemiddle> hey guys, I'm having a problem with libdvdcss2, I'm using totem-xine and it says that it can't play it because libdvdcss2 isn't installed when it is. I'm running 64bit hardy
<hyjal> reiki: I've added my volumes to fstab now, but they still have the stupid names in Places :P
<demonspork> koro, no it is not, but if you add it to you "Session" then it will become permanent
<koro> mkquist_: i have a similar problem, i can't find the menu where you choose what monitor you're using
<pen> Pelo: the included files only contains a .c file
<reiki> hyjal: that seems a bit odd doesn't it?
<reiki> :)
<Wyzard> enaner: No, not really...  some people just get intimidated by things that aren't graphical
<Pelo> arrrghhh, odd I always assumed that suff in /etc/rc.local automaticaly ran as root
<Jordan_U> ferris_, Unfortunately I think the best option is to run something like Dragon Naturally speaking in wine :(
<mkquist> koro - well thats just system, preferences, screen reslolution.. look there
<enaner> Wyzard:  no i was already downloading it bcz of the "Alternate" not because of i386... bcz i was having trouble wit ubuntu and regular xubuntu ...
<kastrapo> I'm having a problem with the soundcard on Hardy... when I watch something on flash, it seems to lock the soundcard so I don't have sound on any other app, like mp3s or so
<koro> demonspork: thanks
<Pelo> pen, I don'T know then , sorry
<akh3n4t0n> ﻿after resume [from STR] i have to unload the bluetooth module for my system [omnibook module] and load it again; how can i make this work automatically [unload the module before suspend and load it again after resume]? i tried to put omnibook in MODULES [file /etc/default/acpi-support] but to no avail [and i think maybe this only works for suspend/resume and not for hibernate/resume]; can anybody , please, help me with this?
<arrrghhh> Pelo, do i put "sudo" before the command then?!?
<Wyzard> enaner: The process is basically the same; it just looks different
<andre_pl> i get a quick flicker every 20 seconds or so with hardy, I never had this with any other ubuntu since dapper, and not even with the hardy betas.
<zelrikriando> is it normal is my computer isnt crashing without any xorg.conf* in my /etc/X11/ directory ?
<tim167> hyjal: hm i found my problem: the volume slider in youtube was way down! and it remembers its position even after closing and reopening firefox!, also it never works while i have another program open that uses sound at the same time...
<Pelo> arrrghhh, try , can'T hurt
<zelrikriando> if*
<ahboy> anyone know if this is important to the operation of our system 120592 adobereader-enu
<Jordan_U> Pelo, It doesn't?
<enaner> Wyzard:  thank you for your help =]
<Wyzard> enaner: If you're already downloading it, make sure you're not getting the 64-bit alternate CD; you'll have the same problem with that one
<koro> mkquist: no, that only gives a menu to choose among the available resolutions, which are based (or used to be in 7.10 anyway) in the monitor you chose
<xubean> hey guys, i'm having trouble upgrading to hardy, it's really weird I get an error that says that I need to clear up space in "/" folder, but the hard drive has more than enough space to install ubuntu... any ideas..???
<ferris_> Jordan_U, thanks I can just use Vista then... thanks
<koro> what i'm trying to do is run the application that lets you choose the right m onitor
<arrrghhh> rebooting machine now... ssh always works great :)
<hyjal> reiki: I don't know if it's odd, I'm not really familiar with this.:P At least I got them to automount on boot by putting them in fstab
<chaqu1> ive been trying to get my hands on a fun open source game, they all seem to drop a .sh file on my desktop what can i do with it?
<koro> it showed all possible brands and models
<Pelo> zelrikriando, jordan mentions that the new X deosnT' mind if there is no xorg.conf,   the damn thing is uncrashable
<mkquist> koro: youll probably have to reconifigure xorg, have you tried that?
<enaner> Wyzard:  fortunately its i386 =]
<Pelo> psycardis, so basicaly it's working now ? it's fixed ?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: ok
<_neon_3> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it
<koro> mkquist: no, i was reticent to do that since i didn't have to in 7.10 and i doubted that they would have removed such a nice feature
<DaySleeper555> uncrashable X?
<koro> did they?
<ommegang> i installed the restricted formats for ubuntu 64bit and i cant get mp3/aac to show up as a choice in the cd ripper did i miss something
<zelrikriando> Pelo: "Hardy" is a good adjective for that one :)
<xubean>  hey guys, i'm having trouble upgrading to hardy, it's really weird I get an error that says that I need to clear up space in "/" folder, but the hard drive has more than enough space to install ubuntu... any ideas..???
<koro> i mean, do you know what application i'm taling about?
<Pelo> and psycardis  it's not a good idea to ask questions with /notice  , if other ppl can put in there two cents they can'T ,  only use /notice for   offtopic comments with your pals
<koro> i don't recal exactly in what menu it was located, but probably system-> administration -> monitor or something
<chaqu1> anyone?
<arrrghhh> it'll create a new xorg.conf if there isn't one present.
<Wyzard> xubean: What does "df -h /" show for your root filesystem?
<koro> maybe display
<GIn> why does the firefox window become black randomly?
<Andronicus> what's the preferred irc client?
<laeg> Andronicus: irssi
<koro> irssi
<laeg> koro: snap!
<aLeSD> mmm
<Blaenk> Andronicus: xchat
<Johnny_5> Andronicus: xchat
<Pelo> arrrghhh, I was counting on that but it didn'T it just laughed at us and went on working as if nothing happened
<MarcN> Andronicus: pidgin is a fine irc client
<psycardis> How can I see what's using a module?
<laeg> xchat is for people still clinging to windows
<laeg> irssi is for penguin pimps.
<mkquist> koro: yeah, know what you mean, what kinda card u running gfx wise?
<psycardis> Adronicus: I use pidgin
<rod0009> hi
<rod0009> anyone can help me?
<LainIwakura> Andronicus: irssi
<MidgetSpy> Pelo: turns out you have to disable paravirtualization or kpkg fails... hm
<xubean> it shows 1.5 g avail out of 9.4G that's 85%
<Derspankster> laeg: I LIKE X Chat - never even used it in Windows.
<Pelo> psycardis, man modprobe see what options you have
<koro> mkquist: nvidia geforce 8800gt
<ommegang> how do i get mp3 working in sound juicer? ubuntu 64bit
<koro> mkquist: but why is this relevant?
<chaqu1> how do i install games on linux?
<mkquist> koro: just curious
<DaySleeper555> Always only Chatzilla :)
<pen> Pelo: how to remove the packages name from the synaptics?
<xubean> wyzard: it shows 1.5 g avail out of 9.4G that's 85%
<laeg> Derspankster: you've missed the point
<Wyzard> xubean: That 1.5GB probably isn't enough for the upgrade
<chaqu1> im trying to install vendetta
<rod0009> anyone can hlep me install USB?
<demonspork> in 8.04, whenever I boot the system networking doesn't work. The only way I can get it to work correctly is to unload the forcedeth kernel module (the nvidia LAN driver) and reload it with the options "msi=0 msix=0". I tried adding those options to the /etc/modprobe.d/options file, but it doesn't seem to work and I still have to reload it manually. What can I do to fix this?
<Pelo> MidgetSpy, that is so far over my head I can'T even see it
<pen> Pelo: i want to remove the name and reinstall then try to remove it
<laeg> chaqu1: www.winehq.com
<Andronicus> what's the difference between regular xchat and xchat-gnome, just the ui?
<Pelo> pen, you can'T
<chaqu1> i have the .sh install file
<arrrghhh> Pelo, so sudo before the command yielded the same result... strange when i run x11vnc from ssh, i can connect w/o a pw.  when it's running it from rc.local, it asks for a password.  using the same line.
<Derspankster> laeg: I did?
<LainIwakura> !games | chaqu1
<ubotu> chaqu1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<hyjal> tim167: I'm having the problem right now again. No sound plays from flash, and I've checked the volume slider ;) I don't have any other sound apps running
<dabbill> demonspork, i drag it to where i want it, but every time i put in a different CD it moves back to the top left of my desktop any way to fix that?
<xubean> wyzard: so how can I clean up just the "/" folder, I cleaned up home, usr folder, i don't know how to clean up just the "/" folder
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: You can browse in Add/Remove Programs
<DG19075> Pidgin user here too: love the multi-protocol
<pen> Pelo: why not?
<Pelo> arrrghhh, what's the line ?
<chaqu1> i already downloaded the .sh file
<Wyzard> xubean: Uninstall packages you don't need?
<chaqu1> installer.sh
<Piteer> anyome install herdy heron on mother board ASUS M2N-MX ????? i'm have problems in installer indentify the hard drive
<dermoth> Hi there. The ubuntu upgrade app crashed after a package installation failed. I fixed the problem installing that package, now how do I go about finishing up the install process?
<Wyzard> xubean: ...and what did you "clean up" in /usr?
<demonspork> dabbill, I don't know, in 7.10 it would just stay where you put it :(
<rod0009> can anyone give me some support?
<pen> Pelo: I want to make it broken so I can autoremove or perform other actions
<Pelo> pen, synaptic displays the avaialbe packages and just checks them when they are installed,  it's not like you can remove the package
<psycardis> how can I see what process is using a module?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: Are you able to open that .sh file? Sounds like a standalone
<xubean> wyzard: just like old games and files i didn't need...
<Mindaxiz> what the difference between 'main menu' in system>pref. and 'menu editor' in apps>other?
<dabbill> demonspork, it wouldnt stay put in 7.10 or 8.04 for me
<melee> Okay, lets try asking this again.  When I share a folder in Windows, I can't access it from Places->Network.  It can see the computer on the network, but not any of the computer's shared folders.  When I type in "smb://computer/games/snes" it will show me the shared snes roms, but this is inconvenient, and on top of that, zsnes cannot play these roms.  How can I solve both of these problems?
<arrrghhh> sudo x11vnc -http -rfbauth 5900 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -display :0 -forever -bg
<koro> it is interesting that my xorg.conf shows the monitor as "generic lcd display" and model name "LCD panel 1680x1050" (which is correct) but it does not list the resolution 1680x1050!
<pen> Pelo: I mean remove the name of the package from the list so it won't detect as being installed already
<tim167> hyjal: they can even be apps running in the background hijacking your soundcard, or another webpage with a flash player..
<pen> Pelo: so I can install deb again
<arrrghhh> Pelo, sudo x11vnc -http -rfbauth 5900 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -display :0 -forever -bg
<Pelo> pen,  I don' t know how,  you can try this,  get the source and compile it manualy then remove it by compiling it in reverse
<pen> Pelo: now i only got reinstall option
<pen> Pelo: ok
<warmexxus> I've got my Hardy Installed, but I cannot figure out how to install NDISWRAPPER, so I can connect to the internet. I don't have all kinds of stuff like GCC, DPKG-DEV, and so on...is this normal?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: Go to that directory and type ./name.sh
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: in the terminal
<facontro1> alright can someone help me im trying to install an nvidia card and during the install it says unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel and I cant find the kernel anywhere what do i do
<zelrikriando> Pelo: the reconfigure didnt do anything fancy to my graphics
<andre_pl> i get a quick flicker every 20 seconds or so with hardy, I never had this with any other ubuntu since dapper, and not even with the hardy betas.
<Andronicus> has anyone gotten remote terminal server to successfully connect to a winxp remote desktop in hardy heron?
<koro> so anyone else knows where to find the application to configure the monitor by brand/model ?
<chaqu1> it says it cannot open that file
<Pelo> zelrikriando, did it do anythig fancy to the xorg.conf file ?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: everything is like "default"....no Intel or so
<jim_beam> is there X server issues in hardy
<dermoth> Hi there. The ubuntu upgrade app crashed after a package installation failed. I fixed the problem installing that package, now how do I go about finishing up the install process?
<tim167> hyjal: but it still is an annoying problem, i often have to 'sudo killall' something before i get sound from youtube
<dabbill> is there a way i can add an icon to my desktop that will be dedicated to my cdrom that will switch between 2 icons weither its mounted or unmounted?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: What are the permissions of that file?
<demonspork> in 7.10, the desktop icons for the mounted media would be named after its mount point, but in hardy I can't get the icons to say anything except "62.9 GB Media" even though they are mounted. How to fix this?
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  I give up
<hyjal> tim167: yes, I guess there is something running in the background, as a relog will always fix the problem for me :/
<zelrikriando> Pelo: my xorg.conf is as light as it could bt
<chaqu1> sh: Can't open ./vendetta-linux-x-installer.sh
<zelrikriando> be
<Jordan_U> warmexxus, Yes, Ubuntu does not come with development tools by default
<chaqu1> ive tried doing it sudo and user account
<rod0009> hey can anyone read me?
<_neon_3> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it
<xubean> wyzard: it's weird that when I do "df -h /" , it shows me that my root is "/dev/sda3" but when i got to dev in the root folder i don't see sda3?!
<Pelo> zelrikriando, come back during the week in the evenings and try to grab a hold of nickrud , he's a dab hand at X
<ouellettesr> hello, I need some help with setting up my phone with bluetooth. I followed the ubuntu tutorial and I cant figure it out
<chaqu1> ive tried a few games to the same result
 * flyback declairs ubuntu 8 a total epic fail
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I know nickrud :)
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: Install getlibs from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<Wyzard> xubean: There's no /dev/sda3 device file on your system?
<chaqu1> oh yeah
<Pelo> arrrghhh, how about makeing a bash script file with that line and putting a link to the .bin fiile in /etc/rc.local ?
<chaqu1> your a genius
<ouellettesr> this is the error I get Couldn't display "obex://[00:1e:e2:14:d3:fb]". Ceck if the service is available
<Jordan_U> koro, I don't think that it's available in Hardy because it was so flakey in Gutsy and did not allow for dynamic changes, you should be able to use your old xorg.conf though
<howapt> Does anyone know how to blacklist a wireless AP? I keep connecting to an unprotected network when mine goes down and Id rather not...
<koro> ok i'll try that
<koro> also there's soemthing bugging me
<ommegang> i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras for hardy 64 but i cant get aac/mp3 to work in sound juicer any ideas
<xubean> wyzard: there is one, but it's like a file and not a folder... and it's 0.0 kb
<Pelo> arrrghhh, also you could maybe give full  execute permission to the x11vnc file ?maybe
<decay> howcome my pidgin and xchat dont blink in the taskbar anymore when i get messages?
<koro> i have the restricted nvidia drivers, which i reinstalled after upgrading (i think i needed to do so because of the kernel modules or something)
<LainIwakura> decay: Did you disable visual beep?
<hyjal> tim167: I killed the pulseaudio process and restarted it manually. now there's sound ^^
<Pelo> zelrikriando, if anyone can figure this one out he would be my choice
<arrrghhh> Pelo, is that chmodding to 777 or what?
<Orbixx> Recently upgraded to Hardy, wireless now does not work. bcm43xx - any known issues?
<koro> but when i go to "hardware drivers" it shows up as "not in use" with a red dot
<Pelo> arrrghhh, that's what I was thinking yes
<zelrikriando> Pelo: ok :)
<koro> any idea why this is?
<decay> LainIwakura: don't think so
<Wyzard> howapt: NetworkManager only automatically connects to wireless networks that you've connected to in the past...  it keeps a list of networks that it thinks are OK to connect to
<koro> it certainly looks like i do have hardware acceleration, but i wonder why it says it's not in use
<koro> if not then what driver is it using, how can i check that?
<Jordan_U> Orbixx, Have you tried System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: it seems I cannot break my video settings now...so I ll be fine waiting :)
<dabbill> is there a way i can add an icon to my desktop that will be dedicated to my cdrom that will switch between 2 icons weither its mounted or unmounted?
<pen> Pelo: this is what I get with make
<koro> (xorg.conf says "nvidia")
<Pelo> koro, can't you just check it ?  by clicking on it ?
<pen> Pelo: make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` modules
<pen> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
<pen> scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/penn/Downloads/CDEmu/vhba-module-1.0.0/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<pen> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/penn/Downloads/CDEmu/vhba-module-1.0.0] Error 2
<pen> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic'
<FloodBot2> pen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rod0009> hey do i need to log in as root to make my usb work?
<Orbixx> Jordan_U: It says it's there, enabled and working. But it's not. wlan0 exists, but it finds no wireless access points.
<psycardis> Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<LainIwakura> decay: right click pidgin and check blink on new message
<Wyzard> howapt: If you want to remove the unprotected network from that list, right-click the NetworkManager icon (the one near the clock that shows your wireless signal strength) and pick "edit wireless networks"
<koro> Pelo: the checkbox is checked, but under "status" it has a red dot and says "not in use"
<rod0009> koro
<Pelo> pen, the package it broken , that was my last suggesiton I kno of no other way to fix it , sorry
<jim_beam> Deepthought are u there
<koro> i don't see a way to enable it
<Wyzard> xubean: That's normal
<rod0009> koro
<alex_mayorga> is there a modeline calculator for xorg?
<LainIwakura> decay: same thing for xchat
<rod0009> help me out whit something
<koro> rod0009 yes?
<chaqu1> lainlwakura: it still can't open
<Pelo> koro, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  then restart x
<Wyzard> xubean: /dev/sda3 is a device file which represents the raw bytes of the drive
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4796533#post4796533
<koro> Pelo: ok but it asks some questions that i don't know how to answer
<koro> shoiuld i take the defaults?
<Azverkan> Is there any documentation on how to get packages promoted from universe to main?
<Wyzard> xubean: Seeing the files within it happens by mounting it, which is already done, in this case on /
<Pelo> koro, leave the defaults
<koro> ok i'll try that, brb
<Pelo> koro, whatversion of ubuntu are you running ?
<xubean> wyzard: oh ok.. so how can i free up space in "/" ? i try to remove old packages? from synaptic package remover?
<koro> i just updated from 7.10 to 8.04, that's what caused all the havoc
<xubean> wyzard: but I've already removed as much as i can!
<decay> LainIwakura: thank you. that was it for pidgin. Xchat is actually working
<Pelo> xubean, try cleaning up  /var/cache/apt/archives
<LainIwakura> decay: ok
<icesword> pen: ²âÊÔ
<MarcN> xubean: try apt-get autoclean
<arrrghhh> Pelo, x11vnc is still asking for a password... this makes no sense!
<Jordan_U> Orbixx, try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<xubean> pelo: just delete stuff from there?
<decay> LainIwakura: thank you.
<chaqu1> i am a total newb, so i dont know how to bash them other then a way which will make my computer unuseable
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<pen> icesword: ?
<howapt> Wyzard: That did the trick :) many thanks
<enaner> Wyzard:  i am now beginning the process
<Pelo> arrrghhh, is this on a remote machine ?
<xubean> MarcN: I did do autoclean, but I need to cleanup 450 mb, and not just a few mbs
<Pelo> xubean, yes
<beernutz> Wyzard: do you know if you can UPGRADE to 64bit -desktop?  i dont want to lost all my settigs and such from the 32bit -server i have now
<arrrghhh> Pelo, yes, i'm trying to have x11vnc run persistently so when a machine reboots i can still vnc in and login.
<Wyzard> xubean: Yes, uninstall stuff you don't need
<MarcN> xubean: do you have the development tools installed?  Remove them and add them afer upgrading.  KDE too if you have it installed.
<Wyzard> beernutz: You can't "upgrade" from 32-bit to 64-bit
<icesword> pen:can you see it, it means test
<Wyzard> beernutz: need to reinstall
<Atomic_UE> There seems to be a problem with NetworkManager unable to connect (atleast via wifi) if I use macchanger to change the mac address of my wifi card. It only wants to work if the mac address is set to the default factory one
<arrrghhh> i have this working beautifully on my kubuntu machine.  now i'm trying to replicate that success in a plain ubuntu machine
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: are you in the directory of the .sh file when you run ./xxx.sh ?
<ommegang> how can i get the restricted formats working under 64bit?
<IntangibleLiquid> morning guys
<pen> icesword: I can't read it.
<Pelo> arrrghhh, maybe you can hve it run in a lower rc level ,
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<alexbe01> okay, it's official
<icesword> penkk
<beernutz> Wyzard: wonderful
<alexbe01> ff3b5 hates me
<psycardis> good morning intangible
<arrrghhh> Pelo, ok... in kde i have the run line in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup
<xubean> marcn: oh yeah, i could remove kde i guess... what's the command for that, if you know that?
<alexbe01> i have disabled *everything*, and it absolutely will not remember any bookmarks
<alexbe01> it reverts to the default bookmarks every time
<jim_beam> after ubuntu 8.04 I can't logoff x hangs and need ctrl alt backspace to get back to login screen
<beernutz> Wyzard: may i PM you?
<Wyzard> psycardis: That's possible with some configuration trickery, but to potentially save you some unnecessary work:  why do you think you need to do that?
<Wyzard> beernutz: What for?
<DASPRiD|lazy> really strange, after the update to hardy, the included card games don't run smooth anymore. it takes the cpu a lot of power to move the cards around
<tgm4883_laptop> what package is gnome-display-properties in?
<Pelo> arrrghhh, youwould have to run the same in gnome I guess ,
<factotum> so, anyone else get the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error when trying to update to 8.04??
<beernutz> Wyzard: some more specific questions that i dont think apply to anyone but me
<chaqu1> yes i am
<chaqu1> :-(
<IntangibleLiquid> I have a built-in webcam, but dont know where to begin with the setup. Is it complicated?
<Jordan_U> alexbe01, Does it remember anything else? Perhaps the DB it keeps things stored in has screwed up permissions?
<jim_beam> xorg.conf ok
<pclynch> removing a whole folder with contents is "rm ... what?"
<Wyzard> beernutz: Ask in the channel anyway; that way I'm not the only one who can answer
<alexbe01> beernutz, all questions get asked here, you have no idea who might be having the same problem :)
<Pelo> ok I'M out for now , later folks
<MarcN> xubean: Try: dpkg --list |grep kde   and then apt-get remove kde or kde-base or whatever
<factotum> i checked up on it and its been filed as a bug
<IntangibleLiquid> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jordan_U> IntangibleLiquid, It really depends on the webcam, some work out of the box, others just require firmware to work, the rest are generally PITA
<Atomic_UE> There seems to be a problem with NetworkManager unable to connect (atleast via wifi) if I use macchanger to change the mac address of my wifi card. It only wants to work if the mac address is set to the default factory one. It all worked perfectly fine in Gutsy, but it's not so happy in Hardy
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: what is the name of the .sh file?
<pclynch> whats the command to delete a folder with contents?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: is it an installer?
<dabbill> is there a way i can add an icon to my desktop that will be dedicated to my cdrom that will switch between 2 icons weither its mounted or unmounted?
<enaner> Wyzard: everytime i open"Movie Player" my screen goes dark and everything stops ... what should I do??
<chaqu1> vendetta-linux-amd64-installer.sh
<IntangibleLiquid> Jordan_U: thanks. I'm reading the website ubotu gave me
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: ah ok
<factotum> i dont know why, but i have never been able to upgrade to newer releases, I always have to go and do a clean install
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: type sh ./vendetta-linux... .sh
<theholyduck> enaner, use mplayer instead?
<theholyduck> :P
<JapyDooge> !vista
<ubotu> Vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: without root, in the dir of the .sh file
<theunixgeek> What command do I use to compile a GTK+ program?
<beernutz> Wyzard: ok, basically i still need to keep the -server install i have now, but i really need to get the nvidia drivers going.  i am running a 4xdualcore rig with 16 gig of ram as a high end workstation.  The nvidia drivers think i am running a xen kernel, and refuse to contiune.  Not sure how to rememdy this.
<theholyduck> theunixgeek, no diffrent from compiling any other program
<factotum> and now the update manager says i can do a partial upgrade?? ugh
<theunixgeek> theholyduck: ﻿is this the correct way to compile? cc buttons.c `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`
<theholyduck> but why are you compiling something  in the first place
<Wyzard> enaner: No idea about that one, sorry...  maybe someone else can help
<theunixgeek> theholyduck: because I wrote it ;)
<tokah_> how do i restart alsa
<IndyGunFreak> 16gigs of ram?..lol
<xubean> marcN: thanks a lot man, I think that's gonna work for me
<theholyduck> theunixgeek, hmm :P
<enaner> theholyduck i want to find out what causes it
<theunixgeek> tokah_: could always restart the computer
<chaqu1> yeah
<blah569> I have been attempting to get my wireless card to work with Ubuntu on the Live CD for a long time.  If I install Ubuntu, would I have more luck of succedeing?
<theholyduck> enaner, well i wouldnt know :P
<chaqu1> the file isnt showing up if i type ls
<enaner> Wyzard: so far your suggestion with i386 is working wonderfully :)
<tgm4883_laptop> what package is gnome-display-properties in?
<theholyduck> blah569, not really :P
<Atomic_UE> what's an alternative to network manager?
<beernutz> Wyzard: the nvidia driver installer i mean refuses to continue.
<theholyduck> blah569, whats your card?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: what about ls -a?
<tokah_> theunixgeek, i though this was linux not windows
<factotum> i wonder if its because I am running 64-bit...
<theholyduck> blah569, some cards require you to install some extra firmware to work
 * tokah_ blasphemous
<CorbinFox> can i get any help with installing ubuntu to a new comp?  it can't create the ext partitiion during the installation
<theunixgeek> tokah_: this IS linux
<blah569> RTL8186B.  RTL8187B is supported, RTL8186B is not D:
<Marlboro> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Wyzard> beernutz: The -server kernel might be Xen-enabled, actually
<tokah_> ok, so restarting does what again?
<tokah_> nothing.
<theunixgeek> !it | Marlboro
<ubotu> Marlboro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chaqu1> no i dont see it
<chaqu1> but its on my desktop
<chaqu1> :-(
<theunixgeek> tokah_: GTK is mainly Linux-oriented
<IndyGunFreak> blah569: most likely on an install, you' dhave better luck, most cards require restarting
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: try cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<enaner> what's the difference between linux and windows
<xubean> marcn: i still can't upgrade, says I need to free an additional 440 m fo disk space on '/'... how do I free space in '/'?
<blah569> This sucks.  My card is not supported (RTL8186B), but RTL8187B is supported.
<beernutz> Wyzard: i was affraid of that.  How would i de-enable it?  do you know?  or is there another kernel that would see the 16gig of ram, that is still 32 bit?
<tokah_> theunixgeek, restarting services the the same thing as restarting
<dabbill> is there a way i can add an icon to my desktop that will be dedicated to my cdrom that will switch between 2 icons weither its mounted or unmounted?
<theunixgeek> tokah_: oh
<theholyduck> enaner,just about everything if you look at it from a computer standpoint
<unikon> enaner linux is free
<theunixgeek> tokah_: well it could work
<lowlux> how would i lock a foler so no one can peak into that folder without a password?
<factotum> okay, this channel is making me cross-eyed, im out
<theholyduck> but from a user standpoint they can be quite simelar
<tgm4883_laptop> beernutz, AFAIK, that is a limitation of 32-bit
<MarcN> xubean: remove more packages.  Do you have lots of stuff in /var/cache/?
<Jordan_U> xubean, '/' is your main partition, just delete some files
<enaner> can i run a server off my old desktop? is that possible?
<ommegang> is there something else i need to be able to playback mp3/aac/divx etc on hardy64? pm me plz
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: open up a fresh terminal then type cd Desktop
<beernutz> tgm4883_laptop: the -server kernel is 32 bit but sees all my ram.
<xubean> marcn: no.. i don't have anything!!!
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: Do you see the file when you type ls after that?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm interesting
<WhatTheBen> hi, can anyone help with wireless probs on ff2
<IndyGunFreak> 64codecs
<MarcN> xubean: dpkg --list|grep ^ii | wc -l      gives what?
<lowlux> how would i lock a folder so no one can peak into that folder without a password?
<Wyzard> tgm4883_laptop: 32-bit processors can address up to 64GB of RAM using PAE
<Jordan_U> beernutz, I believe the 32 bit -server kernel can see > 4 GIG RAM, though I don't know about 16G
<Wyzard> beernutz: Not that I know of...  why don't you want to use 64-bit though?
<chaqu1> i got it!
<Musashiden> has anybody gotten any luck setting up ATI's Theatre 550 Pro TV tuner, or any tv ati tuner?
<ommegang> indygunfreak: tried that doesnt work.. how do i get them
<Jordan_U> enaner, Yes, many people ( including me ) use old desktops as servers :)
<xubean> marcn: 1897
<beernutz> Wyzard: the reinstall will be a rail bear, i have a lot of programs installed
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: do you want to install it on desktop?
<edward_> Can I change my home partition simply by editing my /etc/fstab? Will this cause any problems?
<beernutz> s/rail/real/
<chaqu1> no, i want to install it to my games folder
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<enaner> Jordan_U: what can i ... any way to profit from running a server on my old desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> ommegang: then yu're doing something wrong,... you need the 64bit codec pack.. did youg et them from medibuntu?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: if not, first use nautius (alt+f2, then type nautilus), browse to desktop, then move it to your home folder or game folder
<edward_> I currently have my whole OS in one partition, unless you count the swp partition.
<lowlux> how would i lock a folder so no one can peak into that folder without a password?
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: ok first move it to your game folder then
<ommegang> indygun: yep
<MarcN> xubean: I have ~2k packages in ~5.6G on /   My /home is elsewhere
<beernutz> Wyzard: do you know if vmware will run in the 64bit kernels?
<IndyGunFreak> ommeg, then you did something wrong
<WhatTheBen> can anyone help with wireless probs in ff2?
<alexbe01> Jordan_U, sorry, i missed your comment earlier - it does appear to save passwords and login sessions
<ommegang> indygun: tring the gstreamer stuff atm
<Musashiden> has anybody gotten any luck setting up ATI's Theatre 550 Pro TV tuner, or any tv ati tuner?
<GIn> how do you upgrade from the rc version to the stable version?
<alexbe01> Jordan_U, just not bookmarks.  ever.
<xubean> marcn: sorry, and that means?
<ommegang> indygun: i also tried ubuntu-restricted-extras no luck
<eZe> how can i permanently mount a new parition? doing sudo mount seems to last just for one session
<Jordan_U> enaner, You'll have to figure that out on your own :) ( note that many ISPs prohibit using your home connection to host a server )
<Wyzard> beernutz: Yes, Workstation 6 has a native 64-bit build and I use it regularly
<chaqu1> thats commonly in /usr/games
<chaqu1> right?
<xubean> marcn: as far as i know, my home is elsewhere in /home as well..
<_neon_3> e-sata hd how can i auto mount it everytime i boot, instead of going thru settings/advance/disk&filesystem to enable it
<RyanPrior> lowlux: Right click it, select "Properties", then in Permissions and under "Others", select folder access: none.
<Wyzard> beernutz: Older versions were 32-bit only but they still ran fine
<IndyGunFreak> ommegang: if you're gonna go to the hassle of saying my name, at least say my entire name so it alerts me, otherwise i won';t bother looking for what you're typing
<chaqu1> what does sh mean
<chaqu1> and whats bash mean?
<IndyGunFreak> !tab  | ommegang
<ubotu> ommegang: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: actually you can just move it to a game folder in your home folder
<Wyzard> beernutz: (64-bit kernels can run 32-bit programs, and VMware bundles all the libraries it needs)
<RyanPrior> lowlux: That's a pretty decent way to hide your porn folder.
<MarcN> xubean: how much disk is used on your / ?  I have ~2000 packaegs which consume ~5.6G of space. I could remove the dev tools to make it smaller.
<beernutz> Wyzard:  and the flash-player?  i actually need it for development
<enaner> is there any way to profit financially by running a server on my old desktop??
<ahboy> how do you purge all the games off of the system?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: .sh .. is an executable extension
<Wyzard> beernutz: There is no 64-bit Adobe Flash, on any platform
<RyanPrior> enaner: Yes, get somebody to pay you for hosting, or host something yourself which makes money.
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: and it's a bash script
<chaqu1> if i were a bill gates supporter that would mean .exe right?
<beernutz> Wyzard: i guess i mean will it RUN under the 64bit kernel
<Wyzard> beernutz: but it's possible to use the 32-bit plugin with a 64-bit browser via nspluginwrapper
<enaner> RyanPrior: what can i host to make me money?
<CorbinFox> is there a common reason why ext3 partitions can't be created?  ubuntu (7.10 and 8.04 RC) cant make one for installation.  it isnt because the drive is sata?  I doubt that is it
<WhatTheBen> can anyone please help with wireless probs in ff2?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: now open up a terminal and change to the directory where you moved your installer.sh
<alexbe01> chaqu1, actually, a bash script would be more comparable to a really advanced batch file
<Wyzard> beernutz: I've had mixed success with that in Debian; haven't tried it in Ubuntu because I don't have a 64-bit Ubuntu box
<osiris> CorbinFox, bad sectors perhaps ?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: you should move it to a home folder
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: e.g., /home/yourusername/games
<CorbinFox> osiris: but it does ext2 and other kinds of file systems
<MilitantPotato> CorbinFox: How many primary partitions does the drive have?
<RyanPrior> enaner: You could post interesting news or fiction, scrape Wikipedia or blogs, or make Flash games and sell advertising.
<chaqu1> i actually moved it to my homefolder
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<MilitantPotato> CorbinFox: ah nvm then.
<ahboy> enaner you want to make money? Learn a programing language and then make a sweet program sell it to gates and be done with it
<CorbinFox> militantpotato: it is empty.  i can wipe it clean
<beernutz> Wyzard: ok..  thank you.  i guess i will have to start the painful process of upgrading to a 64bit install.  *sigh*
<chaqu1> so it should be intalling to my homefolder now
<ixian_> does anyone know of a program for using a webcam? i want to see if m;y webcam works in ubuntu
<xb3rt> so much for www.cprogramming.com
<osiris> CorbinFox, i had a drive that only wanted to do reiserFS accross 4 distros.  i think it was just the drives time to get goofy
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: ok browse to that folder in a terminal, then type mkdir bin, then chmod +x installer.sh, then finally to run it ./installer.sh
<wolf_> Hey, I am having a problem in ubuntu. When I start the system up it will stay black and continue flicker as if its trying to find a connection. Some times it will, some times it wont and it will stay black. If it does show something the system doesnt work correctly
<RyanPrior> ixian_: Cheese is a sexy new webcam program similar to OSX's photo booth.
<edward_> edward
<edward_> sorr
<enaner> RyanPrior:  but then i can do that from a blog ... i won't need a server ... right?
<ahboy> any how, Can someone please fill me in  on how to purge all the games off of my system so i dont have to do each one individually
<chaqu1> its doing stuff now
<harveyd> im using a fresh install of apache on ubuntu, no hotlink / rewrite rules, but it wont let me access .mp3 files from localhost, I see them in the directory listing, but when I click the link I get a 403
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: replace installer.sh with the name of the file
<enaner> RyanPrior:  what's the benefit of doing that from my own server?
<RyanPrior> enaner: You need to be able to host your blog, and hosting isn't free.
<ixian_> RyanPrior: thanks i will check it out
<eZe> anybody know how to permanently mount a new partiton? kinda running out of space on this one :)
<chaqu1> i wasnt sure if i had it right but it started running
<osiris> ahboy, use the add/remove programs dialog ?
<osiris> select all games
<ahboy> osiris remastering
<RyanPrior> enaner: If you host a blog for free with somebody else, then any advertising revenue will probably got ot hem.
<ahboy> so i dont have a gui
<ommegang> indygun: no workie
<beernutz> Wyzard: so 8.04-desktop-amd64 is the one i want?
<ahboy> all terminal work here
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<osiris> harveyd, 403 forbiden ?
<RyanPrior> eZe: Do you have a new hard drive?
<eZe> no
<harveyd> yup @ os
<Wyzard> beernutz: looks right to me
<chaqu1> eh
<chaqu1> its not working right
<chaqu1> darn it
<eZe> i just formated a ntfs to ext3
<enaner> RyanPrior:  okay ... well what about the URL? do i still hav eto buy a URL?
<nephtes> Hello, Broadcom 4306 wifi help, anyone?  The b43 driver & associated firmware appears to be working (iwlist scanning works) but the dhcp client doesn't get any offers...
<edward_> I am trying to use another partition for a /home, but I have my home directory in my root partition at the moment. Can I safely and successfully use this other partition as a /home simply by adding a line to my /etc/fstab that says to mount it at /home?
<RyanPrior> eZe: Where is this new partition going to be hosted?
<tony55> corbinfox you trying to make a primary partion or extended???
<osiris> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: did you mkdir bin, chmod +x installer.sh, then ./installer.sh ?
<chaqu1> what does all that mean
<RyanPrior> enaner: A URL costs less than $10 per year usually, so it's not a huge investment.
<CorbinFox> tony55: i believe it is primary.
<jrib> edward_: you should move the data on your old /home, but yeah
<eZe> mh, on my harddrive, probably /media/hdd6 (thats where it was before i formated it)
<beernutz> Wyzard: how can i check if it has 3ware sata drivers on it?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: make a folder to place the files, make the file executable, then run the file
<simtower> how do i pick my video driver in ubuntu 8.10
<jerbear> i keep getting core dump files stuck in my home directory. i have no clue where they are coming from. what can i do?
<osiris> harveyd, run this command
<osiris> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<edward_> jrib: To where? You mean to back it up or make it accessible in /home?
<enaner> RyanPrior:  do you make money in this way?
<tony55> corbinfox what partion tool you useing
<harveyd> osiris: thanks tons, worked perfectly
<RyanPrior> enaner: Nope, I don't have any advertising on my site.
<ahboy> Osiris this is an example of what i removed last apt-get remove --purge evolution-common,,,, and now i would like to purge every game off the distro
<osiris> np
<rod0009> osiris
<simtower> how do i... pick my video driver... in ubuntu 8.10??
<chaqu1> a folder is a .bin
<chaqu1> ?
<tgelter> can someone tell me what I'd need to do to get nautilus trash to work? (I'm getting an error "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately") I've got ~/Desktop mounted from another partition than the rest of $HOME
<Jordan_U> simtower, The current version of Ubuntu is 8.04 , and you can use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers or modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf by had
<CorbinFox> tony55: i am using the ubuntu installer and when that couldnt do it i tried GPartEd
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: well we're using bin in this case. did it work?
<CorbinFox> both didnt work
<edward_> jrib: If I mount this other partition, will it damage the data in my current home directory on my current root partition? Thanks.
<osiris> ahboy, if the game packages depend on that, sudo apt-get autoclean
<osiris> that will get rid of all abandoned packages
<Wyzard> beernutz: It should have the same drivers as your 32-bit Ubuntu
<mkquist_> hardy used firefox beta?
<jrib> edward_: well you'll want to move the contents of you current home somewhere, like /home.old, then mount the new partition on /home and move the contents in there.  You should do this in recovery mode so that you never need anything in /home
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: make you start at the directory where you placed the instller.sh file
<LainIwakura> mkquist_: yes
<rod0009> osiris can u help me whit something
<osiris> i can try
<jerbear> i keep getting core dump files stuck in my home directory. i have no clue where they are coming from. what can i do?
<simtower> Jordan_U my friend the driver is not in xorg
<ahboy> osiris naw thats just evolution but im not sure what to say for all the games
<rod0009> im using ubuntu 8
<rod0009> and cant use my usb
<fayetteson> would someone please help me with this brown screen of death
<edward_> jrib: What do you mean by recovery mode? A failsafe gnome session? Will that do?
<beernutz> Wyzard: ok, thank you.  so backup etc, and home dirs, anything else i need to worry about, opt maybe?
<tony55> corbinfox did you choose to resize existing pertion or take over whole drive
<TaRDy> will ubuntu be able to recognize both of my webcams?
<edward_> Oh, of course... you mean the boot menu option
<TaRDy> and utilize**
<Jordan_U> simtower, You need to add the driver section yourself
<jrib> edward_: no.  "recevory mode" in the grub menu gives you a root prompt
<edward_> Thing is, I kind of destroyed my sources.list :P
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way Ubuntu initializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<bluefox83> fayetteson, brown screen of death? no such animal in ubuntu O.o
<ahboy> i will probably have to do them individually thanks Osiris
<osiris> rod0009, do lspci | grep USB
<edward_> I mean menu/.lst
<CorbinFox> tony55: i took over the whole drive.  i have erased the entire drive so it is empty as well, and still no luck
<wolf_> I am thinking that the probme i am having is either related to my monitor or to my video card, anyone that could offer assistance it would be greatly appreciated as ubuntu is unusable right now
<osiris> ahboy, anytime
<rod0009> osiris can i add you to
<rod0009> msn?
<Alex_Gaynor> How do I make it so that window title bars are always solid?
<fayetteson> well what i mean by brown screen of death is after login i get a brown screen with a white window in the corner no desktop no nothing
<osiris> i suppose
<Col> hello
<Jordan_U> simtower, Section "Device"
<Jordan_U>         Driver          "<Enter Driver Here>"
<Jordan_U> EndSection
<edward_> Oh no, it's still here... i just don't have grub configured properly atm as the one on my other os, which determines the menu, isn't set
<Col> all
<rod0009> is there anyway to speak in private mode?
<MachinTrucChose> when I download a package using synaptic or aptitude, where is it stored? I need to format and reinstall HH, and would rather not waste the bandwidth getting my programs back later on
<simtower> thx Jordan_U
<osiris> rod0009, i sent you a pm
<LainIwakura> rod0009: you can message another user with /msg username msg
<beernutz> Wyzard: i can just move those dirs into a "holding" directory on the same drive and install over the top right?  it does not need a reformat to install 64bit?
<Jordan_U> simtower, np
<jrib> !xhangs | fayetteson
<ubotu> fayetteson: If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<rod0009> thx will add u anymoment from now
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<Col> i had vista installed, but i didnt like it, so i deleted the partition. But the bootloader is still there. How do i get rid of it without a vista or XP installation disk?
<fayetteson> ubotu and u know this works for a fact ?
<tony55> corbinfox might try getting the parted magic iso and try setting up the harddrive with that then tryu installing ubuntu
<|Dreams|> how do you tell gnome to aways use list as a view
<|Dreams|> how do you tell gnome to awlays use list as a view
<Alex_Gaynor> ﻿How do I make it so that window title bars are always solid colored, as opposed to changing based on focus?
<jrib> fayetteson: ubotu is a bot.  It may work, it may not.  It won't hurt anything
<fayetteson> thanks rib
<demonspork>  People say that if you play Microsoft CD's backwards, you hear satanic things, but that's nothing, because if you play them forwards, they install Windows.
<LainIwakura> |Dreams|: set that in preferences
<demonspork> :)
<CorbinFox> tony55: so just google for parted magic and try that?
<IntangibleLiquid> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Col> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LainIwakura> |Dreams|: Go to nautilus preferences then set view new folders to "List View"
<psycardis> demonspork: lol
<tony55> corbinfox yes
<WIDESPREADpanic> Is there a good alternative to dreamweaver or frontpage that i can use in ubuntu?
<demonspork> I found that and had to share it
<demonspork> it made me happy
<CorbinFox> tony55: k, i'll try that out. thanks
<Col> widespread have you tried open office?
<osiris> rod0009, you may need to be identified for private messaging to work
<osiris> did you get my message ?
<psycardis> widespread: you might check the appdb on winehq.org
<ecc`> hello
<RyanPrior> WIDESPREADpanic: there's a program called Nvu Komposer - it isn't great, but it's on par with MS Front Page.
<psycardis> widespread see if they run under wine
<Wyzard> beernutz: A typical installation involves reformatting; I don't remember offhand whether it's possible to install without doing so
<Col> is there a test to tell me if my computer will run Ubuntu on my pc?
<Col> i cant get it to install
<rod0009> hows that
<|Dreams|> thanks i am coming from kde
<Col> ive installed it on my laptop before
<Miesco> Anyone know about the CD packaging of the Ubuntu CD's at thelinuxstore.ca?
<Col> but i want it on my tower now
<Miesco> And do they come with stickers?
<RyanPrior> WIDESPREADpanic: I highly suggest just learning how to design web pages by hand. It's not hard, and it's much less confusing to debug problems once you understand how the underlying markup works.
<Jordan_U> beernutz, If you currently have windows installed you can install Ubuntu without repartitioning, just insert the Ubuntu CD and it should give you that option
<jrib> Miesco: you should contact the support for thelinuxstore.ca
<Miesco> jrib: K
<zelrikriando> hey what is the difference between the package : xserver-xorg-video-intel and xserver-xorg-video-810 ?
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<osiris>  rod0009 type /j #wickedtribe
<ecc`> I'll find out
<Miesco> ANyone knwo where I can get a Ubuntu CD with stickers?
<osiris> in the chat window
<jrib> Miesco: you realize you can get CDs for free from shipit right?
<beernutz> Jordan_U: no, i will be installing over my existing 32bit ubuntu-server install
<Col> can someone pull me aside?
 * jrib pulls col to the right a little
<TaRDy> what is a good video chat client that is compatible with ubuntu and mac?
<MarcN> psycardis: check /etc/mod*
<DarkBlack> alguien que hable español me puede ayudar porfavor
<jrib> !es | DarkBlack
<ubotu> DarkBlack: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<beernutz> Jordan_U: want to know if i can move my etc home, opt, etc dirs into a hold dir, then install over the top without loosing all my dirs in the hold dir
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<DarkBlack> gracias
<RyanPrior> de nada DarkBlack
<Col> did someone just pull me into private, or was that a joke?
<jrib> Col: it was a joke, just ask your question in the channel and be patient :)
<Col> k
<Col> how do i delete a partion?
<recon> is there any way to find a specific application outputting sound?
<Invisionfree> If I use the Hardy 8.04 Alt CD, how long does it take to partition? I think it froze .. HD is making no sound and it's been 33% for like 5min+
<jrib> Col: you can use gparted
<Col> nah
<Col> it wont work for me
<laeg> Col: gparted destroyed my ubuntu partition
<chaqu1> lainlwakura: chmode bash not found
<CorbinFox> tony55: do you think fdisk from the live cd would do anything? maybe i am misunderstanding what fdisk does/is
<laeg> Col: after 16 hours of resizing
<enaner> how do i watch a girl on MSN thru UBUNTU's Pidgin???????
<Col> i have Acronis Disk director suite
<Invisionfree> If I use the Hardy 8.04 Alt CD, how long does it take to partition? I think it froze .. HD is making no sound and it's been 33% for like 5min+
<RyanPrior> enaner: I don't believe Pidgin does video chat.
<Col> but it wont let me delete this extra partition
<chaqu1> it doesnt
<chaqu1> keopete does
<tony55> corbinfox that you could try too
<Col> i had OS X86 on it
<Col> but that didnt work
<Col> so i want to get rid of it
<chaqu1> but it doesnt work well
<jrib> !enter | Col
<ubotu> Col: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Invisionfree> If I use the Hardy 8.04 Alt CD, how long does it take to partition? I think it froze .. HD is making no sound and it's been 33% for like 5min+
<chaqu1> looks like you'l have to talk her into stickam
<Starnestommy> enaner: I think aMSN can
<jrib> !repeat | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: It's chmod, not chmode
<Invisionfree> How about !answer Invisionfree's question?
<Col> jrib, sorry im very new to irc and ubuntu
<psycardis> !patience
<jrib> Invisionfree: I would if I knew the answer
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<edward_> Why is there no 'show desktop' widget in my KDE4 installation? How can I get it? Thanks, Ed
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I need to change the way ubuntu inializes a device, change the order of the modules how can I do this?
<enaner> whats the command to get aMSN in terminaL??????
<LainIwakura> Invisionfree: Did you defragment your hard drive before partitioning?
<jrib> !apt > enaner (read the private message from ubotu)
<chaqu1> ok now what happens
<RyanPrior> enaner: aMSN claims webcam support in their capabilities, so give that a try
<LainIwakura> enaner: You can try centrim
<jrib> enaner: sudo aptitude install amsn
<Jordan_U> beernutz, What you want to do is possible with debootsrap but is fairly complicated
<LainIwakura> enaner: centerim*
<chaqu1> now it scolls a message
<LainIwakura> enaner: oh sorry nvm
<chaqu1> so fast i can't read it.
<Invisionfree> jrib: If it hung, would restarting the install fix it, or should I do a complete erase and reburn the AltCD at min speed?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: what did you do?
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects
<chaqu1> mkdir bin
<simtower> it doesnt work in 8.04
<Fogel1497> I've got an s-video cable going from my tv to computer. How can I get s-video working in ubuntu 8.04
<jrib> Invisionfree: you should choose the "verify the integrity of the cd" option when you boot from the cd to see if the burn was ok
<chaqu1> then chmod +x install.sh
<chaqu1> then sh install.sh
<Invisionfree> jrib: K, gimme a min.
<Fogel1497> Simtower what kind of desktop effects specifically are you talking about
<danbhfive> simtower: did you use the restricted-drivers manager?
<Dr_willis> Fogel1497,  You Sure the PC has a Svideo IN?
<simtower> the desktop effects in the appearance panel
<simtower> i didnt need any restricted driver in 7.10
<Fogel1497> Yeah i was using s-video in windows
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: the last step should be ./installer.sh
<enaner> is there any screen recorder software you guys knw about?
<MarcN> enaner: recordmydesktop?   Don' tknow if it packaged for ubuntu
<duiu> Fogel1497 are you trying to show your comp on your TV, or TV on comp?
<Fogel1497> comp on tv
<enaner> is there a screen recorder software for ubuntu?
<chaqu1> yeah
 * AutoMatriX Hello ;)
<MarcN> enaner: you don't like my answer?
<chaqu1> it scrolls
<Dr_willis> Fogel1497,  You mean to say you are using the Svideo OUT from the PC to the TV?
<Fogel1497> yes that is correct
<Jordan_U> simtower, What GPU do you have?
<Fogel1497> dr willis
<chaqu1> keep repeating the same thing very quickly
<Invisionfree> !istanbul | enaner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<norbi> I am a bit confused, trying example from "Linux Bible" about background process.  When i start an application from a terminal, sometimes I have no control of the terminal untill I exit the app.  So by putting the & after the command, it's supposed to put that application in the background so I can continue using the terminal.  Is this not correct?
<Col> is there a problem between ubuntu and NVIDIA 8800 with dual screens?
<chaqu1> can i pause it to look at it?
<simtower> radeon firegl 9000 Jordan_U
<Dr_willis> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Invisionfree> !info istanbul | enaner
<ubotu> enaner: istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-2 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<danbhfive> what does it mean when ls prints items in black+red?
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: no
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: the same thing, are you sure?
<chaqu1> yes
<Starnestommy> danbhfive: I think it might be a named pipe or fifo
<MachinTrucChose> enaner: I'm new to Ubuntu but a search for "recorder" in Synaptic showed the "Istanbul Desktop Session Recorder"
<RyanPrior> danbhfive: It means your computer is about to die.
<Jordan_U> simtower, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Fogel1497> Dr_Willis im a bit of a linux noob. What does !tvout mean?
<IntangibleLiquid> i think I have no luck with my webcam :(
<teohhanhui> hi, how do I check if my audio driver is installed and working?
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, I have a question.. I downloaded the compiz screensaver, and I have it set for a 5 minute timer, but it never comes on... it goes black screen after 10 minuets, and I have to do it manually.. why is tihs?
<RyanPrior> Fogel1497: !tvout is a way of asking Ubotu (the channel bot) to give information about the keyword "tvout".
<RyanPrior> !tvout | Fogel1497
<ubotu> Fogel1497: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Fogel1497> !tvout
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: what's `aplay -l` in a terminal say?
<Fogel1497> oook irc command gotcha
<Jordan_U> danbhfive, ls -l and look at the first character to see what type of file it is ( ls --colors colors files based on what type of file they are )
<Invisionfree> Uh oh
<cellofellow> Fogel1497: well, it's an !ubotu command, actually.
<simtower> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/m421e4ccc
<Invisionfree> This CD-ROM integrity check better not take long
<Drezard_> my ATi drivers are stuffed, whenever I load them thro Envy I cant play videos but the pc goes fast, but whenever i unload them i can play videos but everything goes slow....
<cellofellow> !ubotu > Fogel1497
<Invisionfree> My battery on here is dying ..
<Drezard_> help!
<Col> is there a problem between ubuntu and NVIDIA 8800 with dual screens?
<Invisionfree> !ask | Drezard_
<ubotu> Drezard_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<teohhanhui> cellofellow: it lists my audio device
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: just a sec...
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: if it doesn't stop after a while, consider using ctrl+c to stop it. take a look at how to install vendetta here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433036
<Fogel1497> Thanks everyone for the help with figuring out tv-video
<Dr_willis> col works here
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, I have a question.. I downloaded the compiz screensaver, and I have it set for a 5 minute timer, but it never comes on... it goes black screen after 10 minuets, and I have to do it manually.. why is this?
<RyanPrior> Fogel1497: No problem. Thanks for asking questions. :-)
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: try aplay -v /usr/share/sounds/generic.wav
<Jordan_U> simtower, I don't know much about the open source ati drivers but try: Driver          "ati"
<belkinhelp2> ok i have  a silly question for you.  I changed monitors and finally have the new resolution set.  But it seems that my icons in the control panel are all out of place.  How do I get them back to their original positions?
<Col> Dr_willis have any idea why I cant get it to install. It tells me its going into low graphics mode or something like that, then it goes down hill from there
<simtower> i tried that first Jordan_U it doesnt work
<chaqu1> i just made a bin in the user directory
<chaqu1> it seems to have worked
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: you can right-click them and click "move", or just middle-click and drag to move them around on the panel.
<belkinhelp2> I have been able to manually move them all except the logoff icon
<edward_> I want to get a guy's IP over MSN - how can I do this?
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: it must be locked
<belkinhelp2> it seems that the networking icon is "stuck" in the right hand side
<|Dreams|> why would you want to do that
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: ok try running it then
<RyanPrior> edward_: ask him.
<edward_> I'm trying to use wireshark, capture traffic and filter it
<chaqu1> i did
<teohhanhui> cellofellow: no such file or directory
<Invisionfree> jrib: Blasted! libjasper failed the integrity check!
 * Jordan_U thinks gnome-panel should be smarter about resolution changes
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow....there is no "unlock" for the networking icon
<chaqu1> theres a long list of steps for installing it to a diffrent dir
<edward_> RyanPrior: Not a bad idea
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: no "Lock to Panel" checkbox?
<|Dreams|> netstat edward
<chaqu1> longer then im gonna play this game's worth
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow....there is also no "move" option
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: just pick any only wave file, then.
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow....no, not for the networking icon
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: is vendetta not in add/remove programs?
<|Dreams|> Edward_teach,  netstat
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow....ive gotten all the others back except that one
<LainIwakura> chaqu1: it would be much easier that way
<sahak> when I move my windows across the screen the refresh is very slow. and CPU usage goes to 100% in system monitor. However I have dual 3.6GHZ CPU. What is the problem? This is Ubuntu 8.04.
<chaqu1> no it isnt
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<|Dreams|> edward_, netstat
<simtower> i think video card autodetection is broken in 8.04?
<sahak> when I move my windows across the screen the refresh is very slow. and CPU usage goes to 100% in system monitor. However I have dual 3.6GHZ CPU. What is the problem? This is Ubuntu 8.04.
<chaqu1> i mean it wasnt in the package manager
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: oh, that's in the System Tray applet which has a handle you can move just to the left of the icons.
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow...its the "nm-applet 0.6.5" icon
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: yes, nm-applet is running in the System Tray.
<Jordan_U> sahak, What GPU do you have, perhaps you need accelerated graphics drivers
<Invisionfree> jrib: Thanks again, sir!
<chaqu1> its a pay for play game
<chaqu1> which would explain why
<|Dreams|> man netstat
<sahak> Jordan_U: ATI
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: or Notification area or whatever.
<WGGMk> is there a workaround for java-ws..?? every time I try and launch java-ws it just doesnt open
<alien> help, how to edit inittab on ubuntu7.04
<sahak> Jordan_U: I am using open source drivers.
<Dr_willis> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow....so how do i get the "log out" icon back to the right of the network icon?
<Invisionfree> !info inittab
<ubotu> Package inittab does not exist in hardy
<jrib> Invisionfree: no problem, burn it slow at 2 or 4x like you said
<alien> yes
<StevenX> hello all, can someone tell me how to maximize and minimize a game that takes up the whole screen; i.e. EVE Online.
<cellofellow> belkinhelp2: the network icon is *inside* the Notification Area applet, which you must move. There's a handle that is part of the Notification Area applet just to the left of the icons in the applet.
<alien> becase i don,t need tty2
<MachinTrucChose> has anyone here tried most/all indexing software? (Tracker, Beagle, Strigi)
<Jordan_U> sahak, You could try the restricted drivers to see if they give better performance. Unfortunately many newer ATI cards are not fully supported by the open source drivers :(
<Invisionfree> jrib: Min speed for K3b appears to be 4x .. Strangely enough, this is the first time auto didn't work
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow...nm, i see that there is  a divider between the two control panel fields.....wow, with this higher resolution i didnt even see it!
<belkinhelp2> lol
<teohhanhui> cellofellow: thx, it works fine
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hello
<TaRDy> what is a good video chat client that is compatible with ubuntu and mac?
<Invisionfree> Course, auto tried burning it at appox 16x so .. :P
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: goodie!
<WGGMk> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with java webstart?? Mine is not working
<bigtimer121> i am at my college and we have a limiter on my bandwidth. i was wondering if there was a way i can get around this???
<SeaPhor> StevenX, have you tried ctrl+alt+D?
<Invisionfree> !java | WGGMk
<ubotu> WGGMk: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<teohhanhui> cellofellow: just a thought, why isn't there something like a device manager in xubuntu?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> quick question: I wana install Ubuntu to my laptop, can i install ubuntu along w/ my NTFS (Windows) partition so i can have dual boot w/out deleting windows?
<Jordan_U> MachinTrucChose, I still prefer locate ( though it doesn't index contents :)
<belkinhelp2> cellofellow....got it.  Thanks.  Been scratching my head for quite some time now.
<RyanPrior> bigtimer121: Nope, bandwidth is done on a hardware level and there's probably no way you can hack around the cap.
<StevenX> SeaPhor, will that maximze or minimize?
<Wyzard> bigtimer121: Possibly, or possibly not, but certainly not without any details on how it works
<Ziroday> [DS]DragonSlayer: of course
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: not that I'm aware of. Do you mean something like the Windows device manager?
<SeaPhor> StevenX, that works like alt+tab for me in City of Heroes
<Invisionfree> jrib: See you, gotta do my Wii fitness :P
<WGGMk> Invisionfree: ok that doesnt help me. Java is already installed and is working except for java "WEB START"
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Ziroday - do i have to install it inside windows? or can i just install thru partitioning bootup?
<Invisionfree> What's the web start?..
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Yes, you can even do it without repartitioning at all with wubi!
<cellofellow> teohhanhui: might want to ask in #xubuntu.
<Wyzard> RyanPrior: That's the ideal way to do it, but I've seen bandwidth quotas done by IP address
<MachinTrucChose> jordan: I don't know, indexing would result in faster searches/less hard drive wear
<bigtimer121> RyanPrior & Wyzard: thanks
<StevenX> SeaPhor, I will try it. thanks.
<MachinTrucChose> I used to hate indexing but now that I have a fast computer it doesn't matter anymore
<Ziroday> [DS]DragonSlayer: both ways, you can install it inside windows with wubi, or you can install it side by side with dual boot
<[DS]DragonSlayer> which is better
<SeaPhor> StevenX, hope it works for ya, let me know :-))
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i read that it's slower
<Ziroday> !install > [DS]DragonSlayer (see PM from ubotu)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> or something
<Fogel1497> S-video problem again. In windows I would right click the desktop, and go to the monitor tab and hit advanced to select the tv monitor as the output How do i do this in ubuntu hardy heron
<Col> anyone know how to get rid of the Vista Bootmanager?
 * Pelo seems to recall that in the first beta he tried of hardy,  metacity compositing didn't cast blue shadows over videos 
<Ziroday> [DS]DragonSlayer: wubi is slower then a normal install
<Fogel1497> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[DS]DragonSlayer> yeah i'm planning to do normal install
<[DS]DragonSlayer> cuz i don't want it to be slow
<RyanPrior> Pelo: supposedly the latest Nvidia driver is causing pink shadows in Compiz, perhaps this is related?
<Mindaxiz> There a way to have rhythmbox minimize on close?  i miss foobar
<Pelo> Fogel1497, just for sending video to the tv ,  chek in totem's preferences
<Pelo> RyanPrior, intel 865g here
<RyanPrior> Pelo: I have an ATI driver and Metacity compositing works fine for me,
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, It's not a very big difference, the only difference is disk access because it's NTFS, it's still all completely native ( no virtualization )
<edward_> What protocol do files get transferred by with MSN?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oo ok
<edward_> MSNMS?
<Wyzard> RyanPrior: no such problems here -- fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04, using compiz, nVidia 6200, no pink shadows
<RyanPrior> Mindaxiz: I miss Foobar too! Such a shame there's no equivalent.
<Pelo> RyanPrior, when yuou have a video in totem or vlc or someting,  and another window open and overlapping the video do you get a shadows or a bleu line ?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> so i can do normal install w/out deleting my NTFS (windows) right?
<RyanPrior> Pelo: let me try quick.
<WGGMk> Invisionfree: Untangle Client
<Johnny_5> how do i completely purge/get rid of a program on my comp? what command would i use?
<Pelo> [DS]DragonSlayer, yes,  you just need to resize it to make some room ,  defrag it a fwe times first and then back up your imporant stuff
<jesus__> hello everyone
<Johnny_5> i still use 7.10
<Fogel1497> ^^faster boot
<RyanPrior> Pelo: I get a shadow as I'd expect.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ Pelo: how do i resize
<jesus__> have anyone installed vmware on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Pelo> RyanPrior, what colour shadow 6
<Pelo> ?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> which F keys to boot up disc?
<Wyzard> jesus__: I installed the Server 2.0 beta on the 8.04 release candidate, if that counts
<Pelo> [DS]DragonSlayer, the installer will guide you but you can also resize it in menu > system > admin < gnome partition manager , just right click , unmount, resize
<jesus__> do you have any tutorials on how?
<RyanPrior> Pelo: dark, just like on any surface.
<RyanPrior> Pelo: it basically acts exactly as I'd expect.
<jesus__> I have the one I had on the 7.10, but it won't install on the 8.04
<Pelo> RyanPrior, damit, I knew someting was up , what video player ?
<Wolf23> can anyone help me please, after upgrading from gutsy to hardy,the screen resolution looks very bad and it hurts my eyes,anyone please,thanx
<Wyzard> jesus__: vmware-config fails while building kernel modules?
<jesus__> yes
<mohbana> how do i package something?
<Pelo> Wolf23, what video card ?
<Wyzard> jesus__: You need vmware-any-any-update116 patch to support the newer kernel
<Auctionedllama> Hey all, I have a question.. I downloaded the compiz screensaver, and I have it set for a 5 minute timer, but it never comes on... it goes black screen after 10 minuets, and I have to do it manually.. why is this?
<jesus__> it says it is installed but it needs to be configured
<Wolf23> Pelo:  nvidia
<Pelo> mohbana, there is an artical on that on digg do a search
<jesus__> let me try with the server then
<Pelo> Wolf23, got the restricted driver working ? in menu > system> admi > hardware driver
<Wolf23> Pelo:  Pelo on xorg.conf driver is vera
<[DS]DragonSlayer> what's a good size (disk space) for ubuntu for dual boot (100 gb HD and it has windows in it)
<jesus__> ok
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, ask in #compiz
<RyanPrior> Pelo: Totem
<Auctionedllama> pelo, thanks mate
<xb3rt> [DS]DragonSlayer, id say thats plenty
<Pelo> Wolf23, goto menu > sstem> admin  > hardware driver
<_nix_> hello everybody :) anyone here know how to get a broadband connection up and running on a new kubuntu install? it requires user-id/password..
<Pelo> RyanPrior, gstreamer or xine ?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oh what i meant is, what size should i set it for ubuntu
<john83> hello guys
<RyanPrior> Pelo: gstreamer
<[DS]DragonSlayer> 10 gb? 20 gb?
<Pelo> !wifi | _nix_
<ubotu> _nix_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wolf23> Pelo:  no propietary drivers are in use on this system,
<Pelo> RyanPrior, I'll try and switch , see if it is better
<_nix_> it aint wireless :( i think its adsl
<Fogel1497> I checked TOTEM properties and everything, didn't see anything about sending video to my tv.
<Pelo> Wolf23, but does one show available ?
<Fogel1497> or a different display in general
<Wolf23> Pelo:  no
<Pelo> Fogel1497, it says tvout
<Pelo> !nvidia | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> wolf try that
<Fogel1497> Where? I looked in movie > properties > and i dont see tv out
<Wolf23> Pelo:  ok
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects like it was in 7.10
<Scunizi> [DS]DragonSlayer: depends on how much you like Ubuntu.. take half and you can adjust later.  You will have at minimum 2 partitions for ubuntu (done automatically) or if you partition manually make 3.  10gig for / (root) ... 1gig max for /swap and the rest for /home (your data)
<Pelo> Fogel1497,  edit > preference
<L> Hello, everyone.
<_nix_> hi!
<clayinjars> go to system/administration screen and graphics and you can configure your display outputs there
<Pelo> simtower, install the compiz manager thingy and turn the effects on from the appearance dialog
<L> Um...  hope this isn't a bother to anyone, but...
<L> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771569
<Fogel1497> There are two options for TVout but both have (NVIDIA) in parenthesis. I have an ATI card
<L> I could use some help from any who are willing.
<simtower> Pelo: error, desktop effects cannot be enabled
<Pelo> Fogel1497, sounds like either the driver supports both cards or you have the wrong driver
<andre_pl> i get a quick flicker every 20 seconds or so with hardy, I never had this with any other ubuntu since dapper, and not even with the hardy betas.
<Pelo> simtower,  what video card ?
<dabbill> when i try to browse my network, i can open other computers but it doesnt show me the drives that are shared, if i put in the location for the drive it mounts it. Where can i go to fix this? so i can just browse it as a normal folder?
<andre_pl> anyone else?
<simtower> pelo: radeon fireGL 9000
<flaxcrack> Hi all!
<Pelo> simtower, got the restricted driver working ? chck i the admin menu
<gustavo_> hi there
<simtower> Pelo: the open driver works fine for firegl 9000
<flaxcrack> I need a little help opening up a port.  Port 667.
<flaxcrack> I exicuted the following command line syntax: iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 667 -j ACCEPT
<Fogel1497> I used the Ubuntu Third Party Hardware drivers to install the driver. I'm pretty sure its the correct driver.
<Wyzard> Can anyone offer some insight into why 8.04 doesn't do font hinting as cleanly as 7.10 and earlier versions did?
<Fogel1497> I'll try reinstlaling it
<Pelo> simtower, ok then , everything is fine, carry one
<flaxcrack> in order to open up for 667, but on an nmap scan: nmap localhost -p0-1000
<simtower> not really pelo
<flaxcrack> it shows the port still has being closed and rejected by the server.
<simtower> some kind of ubuntu bug
<koro> hmm. The nvidia driver still shows up as "not in use"
<flaxcrack> I also tried to telnet to the port and got the same error message.  Any suggestions?
<koro> is anyone here running 8.04 with an nvidia card and the restricted drivers?
<Wyzard> koro: I am, among many others
<Pelo> RyanPrior, thanks , it works fine with totem-gstreamer but not with totem-xine,  this sucks, t-g does not support  dvd menues
<Scunizi> L, broadcom is supported depending on which one.. other here can advise on that. display shouldn't be an issue , depends on vid card..
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects like it was in 7.10?
<Pelo> simtower, so try the restricted driver then
<RyanPrior> Pelo: I use a program called Ogle for DVD menus.
<SeaPhor> koro, i was but just went back to 7.10, and now am about to go back to 8.04
<koro> Wyzard: if you go to "hardware drivers" in system->administration, does the "nvidia accelerated graphics driver" show up as in use?
<koro> or does it have a red ball next to it?
<Wyzard> koro: Does yours say "nvidia_new" and show up as enabled but not in-use?
<flaxcrack> Anyone?
<Pelo> RyanPrior, I use to as well , I just liked the fact that it was all in one with totem-xine
<L> Well the thing with the vid card is, the driver can only be gotten from the acer website, but it's only for vista....
<RyanPrior> Pelo: yeah, I didn't know that Xine did DVD menus. It's too bad that gstreamer doesn't.
<Pelo> flaxcrack, it's easier on us if you state your problem in one line
<L> So it won't install without vista.
<koro> Wyzard: doesn't say nvidia_new, says "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" and it is marked as enabled but has a red ball and says "not in use" in status
<bigtimer121> L: you are going to have to find it for linux, otherwise your going to have one hell of a task ahead of you
<Wyzard> koro: OK, that may not be the same problem that I saw
<flaxcrack> OKay: I'm trying to open up port 667 on my ubuntu 8.04 box; however, I am unable to do so.  My syntax is: iptables -I INPUT -p udp --dport 667 -j ACCEPT.
<Wyzard> koro: but just in case, close that window, open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update", then open the Hardware Drivers window again
<koro> Wyzard: ojh but you haven't told me what you see?
<L> looks like i have one hell of a task ahead of me...
<Zambezi> I'm going to stream media. Which is best of VLC or mplayer?
<koro> i just did an update, nothing new there
<L> ^^'
<Scunizi> L, you mean the vista driver can only be gotten from the acer website.. the card will typically be an intel i8xx or i9xx series, an ATI or Nvidia card.. there aint much else out there.. espicially in laptops
<Pelo> flaxcrack, by default , no port is closed in ubuntu out of the box
<Pelo> later folks
<gustavo_> how do i unload a module from the terminal?
<Wyzard> koro: still shows up as enabled but not in-use after an update?
<koro> there's nothing to update
<Johnny_5> how do i completely purge/get rid of a program on my comp? what command would i use?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> if i edit a partition that has windows in it, how do i resize it?
<Wyzard> koro: update, not upgrade
<L> Well, when I tried to get it from the nvidia site, they told me it could only be retrieved by going to the acer site.
<Wyzard> koro: just to download new package lists
<[DS]DragonSlayer> w/out losing windows files
<flaxcrack> Pelo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-open-bittorrent-ports-from-the-command-line.html says different.
<koro> but i did it 15 minutes ago
<Zambezi> gustavo_: I minute and I check.
<koro> doing it again just in case
<L> So, I did, and the only one they have available for download, is for vista.
<gustavo_> Zambezi: ok..
<koro> yes, still shows as not in use
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects like it was in 7.10?
<Wyzard> koro: The problem I've seen (both on my system and someone else in this channel) is that the installer didn't download package lists, so apt doesn't know about any available packages whatsoever
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, The installation will walk you through that
<koro> Wyzard: could you confirm that yours shows as "in use"?
<seon> i am searching a file with the command find in my shell how can send it in the reader evince
<koro> hmm hold on there
<koro> i didn't download the installer through synaptic or apt-get
<Wyzard> koro: That causes the Hardware Drivers window to not work properly -- the box is checked but it's not in-use, but instead of "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards)" it just says "nvidia_new"
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ Jordan, does it let me choose if i do GUIDE - use freed space?
<koro> i downloaded the nvidia installer
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<Zambezi> gustavo_: I just remember how to blacklist.
<dabbill> when i try to browse my network, i can open other computers but it doesnt show me the drives that are shared, if i put in the location for the drive it mounts it. Where can i go to fix this? so i can just browse it as a normal folder?
<Wyzard> koro: I'm recommending you do an update in case that's the problem you're having too, but it might not be, since you don't have one of those two symptoms
<RyanPrior> simtower: You do it the same way as in 7.10, through Appearance -> Desktop Effects.
<MrKeuner> hi all. Hardy is an awesome release. Personally I would like to thank everybody for developing and/or using it. Great work! Thank you!
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ Jordan right now it says i have 54 gb free space to use for ubuntu, will it let me choose how much to use?
<arrrghhh> ok so why would x11vnc being run from /etc/rc.local act differently than running it from an ssh login as root?
<RyanPrior> MrKeuner: enjoy!
<gustavo_> Zambezi: its something trivial, but i just forgot :(
<koro> Wyzard: i just did, nothing changed
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ jordan instead of using the whole 54 gb
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects like it was in 7.10? I get an error when enabling it in 8.04
<Scunizi> L, but you did that in vista.. and it's a vista driver.. is the dvd or cd you burned a "live cd"? if so boot from it and see what happens.. if everything works great. install. if it doesn't come back here and ask how to "make <thingy> work"  .. I wouldn't sweat the video driver..
<Beastmasta> i requested 3 cds from ship it and it said 4 were approved? any help
<Wyzard> koro: OK, dunno then
<RyanPrior> simtower: What is the error? (The more information you give us, the more help we are able to give!)
<koro> Wyzard: but anyway, these drivers i'm talking about are the ones you download from nvidia and that have their own installer
<zelrikriando> !seen Pelo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pelo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wyzard> koro: ...oh, don't use that
<simtower> RyanPrior: Could not enable Desktop Effects.
<zelrikriando> !seen
<ubotu> The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<Wyzard> koro: Remove that and use the packages
<RyanPrior> simtower: pastebin the output of glxinfo please
<koro> Wyzard: why?
<gustavo_> Zambezi: rmmod
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Will the GUIDE - resize partition allow me to choose how much to use for partition?
<L> Honestly, I'm not INCREDIBLY worried about the video driver.
<koro> I don't think i can do that, these are not available for amd-64 afaik
<LainIwakura> Is there a way to check the permissions of a file in the xxx format? I'm trying to figure out the difference between "drwxr-xr-x" and "drwxrwxrwx" (the latter folder is highlighted in the terminal).. Thanks!
<LainIwakura> *folder
<L> But what I am worried about is the wireless.
<SeaPhor> koro, i had real bad probs with the nvidia drivers
<Zambezi> gustavo_: I just wrote that, but erase. You were quicker.
<Shpoo1> How do I load ndiswrapper at startup? Someone showed me once, and I can't remember or find the same method.
<koro> SeaPhor: what problems?
<Scunizi> LainIwakura: the latter one is open to everyone
<mocap> Uhmm sorry to ask this, anyone free to help a newbie with an ATI driver problem?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | mocap
<ubotu> mocap: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<L> If by LIVE CD you mean, I restart with the disc in and boot ubuntu via CD, then yes.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ anyone Will the GUIDE - resize partition allow me to choose how much to use for partition?
<Wyzard> koro: because nVidia's generic installer script is not customized for Ubuntu and doesn't integrate properly into the system like the packged version does
<DG19075> If anybody has trouble with Audacity-1.3.4 beta not working, I was able to fix that in a roundabout way!
<arrrghhh> x11vnc is being run without a password, but when i run it from rc.local it asks for a password.  doesn't ask when i run it from ssh
<simtower> RyanPrior, http://pastebin.com/m8b70239
<cpk1> should I be able to easily use LVM even if I have never used it before? I will be using newly formatted drives so I don't need to worry about implementing it in an existing system
<Wyzard> koro: and the packaged driver should work fine on 64-bit
<koro> Wyzard: yeah i'm aware of that, but at least it does allow me to make full use of my card
<SeaPhor> koro, wouldnt keep settings, would revert and i couldnt get better than 600x400 res, and on and on
<LainIwakura> Scunizi: what about the former? when i create a folder in my home folder, it's the former
<koro> i tried the nvidia drivers i found in the repositories and it really sucked
<gustavo_> Zambezi: thx anyway :)
<RyanPrior> Does the Mesa driver support compositing?
<koro> maybe i didn't get the right ones?
<Wyzard> koro: The Ubuntu restricted nvdia packages are the *same software* provided by nVidia, just made into a .deb that installs cleanly and properly
<koro> SeaPhor: well it's working just fine for me
<Zambezi> gustavo_: No problem.
<SeaPhor> koro, Wyzard knows what he's talking about
<L> But it says something about the wireless and it needs extracted from the firmware, or... um.... something, and I ok it, but it comes back and doesn't work, and then it says restart to work, so I did, and same prob..
<koro> Wyzard: oh i didn't know about that; in that case i did get the wrong stuff
<Wyzard> koro: This is the correct way to set up the nVidia driver in Ubuntu:
<Wyzard> koro: 1) install Ubuntu
<koro> so should i uninstall these and install through synaptic?
<SeaPhor> koro, it did for me too,,, at first, for nearly the first week
<Wyzard> koro: 2) Open that Hardware Drivers window and click the Enabled checkbox
<Wyzard> koro: 3) Reboot when it tells you to
<cellofellow> RyanPrior: I wouldn't think so. Mesa is software rendering of OpenGL, and AIGLX is a hardware accelerated thing.
<Wyzard> koro: 4) There is no step 4
<RyanPrior> !enter | Wyzard
<ubotu> Wyzard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ anyone Will the GUIDE - resize partition allow me to choose how much to use for partition?
<koro> well i already did step 1) and i did something wrong after that since i installed the drivers manually
<L> But I do suppose it was booting from a cd, so it couldn't write to it as if it were a drive I guess.
<koro> so what would you suggest for my case?
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Yes
<Wyzard> koro: right, so you should remove that, assuming nVidia provides an uninstall script
<RyanPrior> simtower: I'm guessing it's failing because you're using the Mesa driver. Try switching to the proprietary one.
<crakrjak> does gnome-terminal has the option to cut and paste highlight/right click style?
<cpk1> koro: the same thing you used to install it can be used to uninstall it
<Shpoo1> Also, I installed Heron, and now when I play a video file my screen blanks to either black or green and freezes the whole computer down to kernel level. Only way to restart is RSEIUB.
<Wyzard> koro: Personally, I'd reinstall Ubuntu just to make sure it hasn't left any crud behind (since there's presumably nothing important on the machine yet)
<simtower> RyanPrior, the open driver worked correctly with compositing in 7.10
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: the installer does feature a functional partition editor, but you would probably be better off using GParted for ease of use.
<Scunizi> LainIwakura: as a short explaination from a book I have. the 1st character is the file type indicator, the next 3 are for the user, next 3 are for the group and the last 3 are "other"
<simtower> also i am using ATI, not mesa
<Jordan_U> Shpoo1, If RSEIUB works then it hasn't frozen 'to the kernel level' :)
<RyanPrior> simtower: glxinfo says you're using mesa.
<koro> Wyzard: i didn't just install ubuntu, i have been using this box for quite a while now and i just updated to 8.04, but i have lots of stuff configured and installed and re-installing ubuntu is not an option i consider feasible
<Wyzard> ok
<cellofellow> simtower: what video card is it? ATI? Intel? NVidia? Intel and some ATI have compositing in the Free drivers, but no NVidia. Only the proprietary ones work for any acceleration. OpenGL and AIGLX.
<LainIwakura> Scunizi: ok thanks
<Wyzard> then use nVidia's uninstall script
<Scunizi> LainIwakura: np
<Shpoo1> Jordan_U: Oh. :-) I was told once that meant it was frozen at kernel level. Thank you! :-D
<[DS]DragonSlayer> too late i chose GUIDED
<simtower> cellofellow, it is FireGL 9000 and full accelleration is supported by the open drivers
<simtower> and it worked fine in 7.10
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hopefully it doesn't take all of my 54 gb of freed space
<cellofellow> simtower: including AIGLX?
<simtower> someone has changed the xorg autoconfiguration for 8.04 and it doesnt seem to configure properly anymore
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: it won't format your drive unless you tell it to.
<spork969> is there any program out there that will let me convert 120 images into a movie slideshow with some images lasting longer than others, etc. (pretty much windows movie maker)
<Col> what can you use to make ubuntu look like OS X?
<Jordan_U> Shpoo1, No, those are kernel commands ( each letter in the sequence is a different command directly to the kernel ), often you can just do alt+sysrq+K to kill X, what GFX card do you have?
<Odd-rationale> Col: search for Mac4Lin
<Jack_Sparrow> Col yes
<cellofellow> Col: avant-window-navigator.
<Col> ok thanks
<Shpoo1> Jordan_U: Intel 945 :-(
<ihavenoidea> I have bcm4318, and i just upgraded to hardy, and i tried to enable the b43 restricted drivers, but it just keeps asking me to restart and never works
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>:if you chose GUIDED - use entire disk, i would say you're in some hot water.
<Odd-rationale> Col: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i chose use freed space
<L> What is the recommended software to burn the ubuntu iso to a dvd?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> will it allow me later to choose how much of freed space?
<Odd-rationale> L: brasero
<L> I burned it but, got an odd error.
<rsk> L: imgburn
<Jordan_U> L, in Ubuntu or in windows?
<Shpoo1> L: What OS?
<L> When I boot from the cd, it works, but I'm leery about installing if i got an error.
<ihavenoidea> I have bcm4318, and i just upgraded to hardy, and i tried to enable the b43 restricted drivers, but it just keeps asking me to restart and never works
<L> Vista, and I used imgburn.
<Jordan_U> L, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<BrianLy> I have a toshiba portege 3500 that is stuck in a text mode install at 'configure the network'
<SeaPhor> koro, when you get it all fixed, look up putting your /home on a separate partition and you wont have to worry about doing a fresh install :-)) or look at http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=65
<ihavenoidea> I have bcm4318, and i just upgraded to hardy, and i tried to enable the b43 restricted drivers, but it just keeps asking me to restart and never works
<RyanPrior> L: the best FOSS burner for Vista IMO is Infra Recorder.
<Shpoo1> BrianLy: There should be an option to configure network later.
<Col> is mac4lin the only thing i need to make it look like this http://youtube.com/watch?v=C0N14ax1iKc?
<koro> SeaPhor: i'm all ok with that, but i don't want to re-install all my software
<[DS]DragonSlayer> resizing partition sure takes a long time
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: when i installed, i was extra careful and used Gparted to create the two partitions beforehand.
<koro> i have compiled programs and stuff, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > ihavenoidea
<hazmat> how do you get apt/dpkg to show the files for an installed package
<LainIwakura> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I have an irclogs folder which an irc client writes to. Now what group does this irc cilent belong to? The group under which I ran the program? That is, normally "user"? If that's the case, the minimal permissions for that folder would be u+w for the irc client to write to that folder?
<Col> never mind
<koro> i hate reinstalling the whole OS... even in my windows box i never reinstalled :)
<RyanPrior> Col: Yup!
<BrianLy> It keeps dropping me back to the network screen when I choose from next install steps
<koro> in 4 years :P
<Col> thanks Ryan
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Gparted? Where can i get that?
<Col> google it
<Jack_Sparrow> koro no backups?
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: it's built in on the Ubuntu liveCD
<RyanPrior> Col: Mac4Lin is a huge bunch of tweaks and hacks though, so it's not easy.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> the partition editor?
<Jack_Sparrow> Col I use cairo dock to get my osx look
<Jordan_U> hazmat, dpkg -l <package>
<RyanPrior> Col: there's no "easy Mac4Lin installer" or anything.
<koro> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but if i reinstall then making installed programs work properly without actually installing them is a mess
<[DS]DragonSlayer> right now my computer is resizing the partition
<sectech> How do I send a console message to an X terminal?
<koro> especially if you compiled them from the source
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it's been at 0% for a while now
<Wyzard> Can anyone offer some insight into why 8.04 doesn't do font hinting as cleanly as 7.10 and earlier versions did?
<SeaPhor> koro,   with seperate home, all settings are saved, i play COH which thakes 8-10 hours to download the latest image and ican fresh install and be playing 20 min later
<Shpoo1> BrianLy: At the first network config screen, before you try to detect a network, there should be an option to skip or configure later, something like that. For some reason if you're at the list of install steps, it just brings you back.
<Col> RyanPrior is there an easy way to make Ubuntu look like OS X?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can i just pull the plug on it?
<koro> some of them don't work easily with checkinstall
<mvinsc> does anyone know why i would have to log-in twice everytime i turn my laptop on?
<Shpoo1> Col: www.gnome-look.org
<Jack_Sparrow> koro no backupa made of your full os?
<Carutsu> my laptop was cold and fresh but since I ran powertop and accepted the "tip" of making the USB devices autosuspend my laptop is a lot hotter and my battery barely last, further investigations lead me to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powertop/+bug/136549 so, how do I correct it? perhaps I'm wrong thinking that that's the problem but this laptop is definetly hotter
<Shpoo1> Col: All the OSX themes you could ever wish for.
<cellofellow> Col: use DreamLinux maybe? That's the easy way. And yes, Gnome-look.org has some good resources.
<Carutsu> so, how do I solve it?
<koro> SeaPhor: i'm not talking about settings, i'm talking about software
<jetole> hey guys, quick question, if I want encryption on hardy heron, will that be in the main desktop CD or on the alternate install CD like 7.10?
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: System>Administration>Partition Editor is Gparted, but if you're already resizing your partitions through the installer, let it finish first.
<koro> Jack_Sparrow: oh... no :/
<RyanPrior> Col: the easy way would be to buy a Mac. The hard way is to do the various Mac4Lin tweaks, which includes things like Gnome themes from gnome-look.
<Col> so use gnome-look to get themes?
<cellofellow> Col: yes.
<BrianLy> Shpoo1: It's in some sort of cycle, it's not on a network now I wonder if it connect it will it fake it out and let me continue
<BrianLy> ?
<Col> Im saving for a mac right now : )
<jetole> Col: gnome-look.org is a damn good spot
<RyanPrior> Col: a theme from gnome-look is only one part of skinning Ubuntu to look like a Mac.
<eaglestar83> how do i change the font color of desktop icons?
<cellofellow> Col: there's even ones that put the program menu in the panel.
<Col> the dock?
<cellofellow> Col: that's avant-window-navigator
<Col> ok
<Agilo> youtube on ubuntu doesnt display right
<Agilo> does anyone have any fixes
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: did you install flash?
<Agilo> im not sure
<Agilo> how to
<Shpoo1> BrianLy: I went through the exact same thing, because I have to use windows drivers for my network interface. And I remember going through that loop, where it seems like it doesn't give you a choice. But I swore at the original screen was where I was able to skip it. I'd say try connect it real quick and see if it continues.
<Agilo> sudo apt-get flash?
<foxhop> ﻿[DS]DragonSlayer: Applications > Add/Remove > gparted search
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: you'll want the plugin for your browser.
<sectech> Does anyone know how to send a console message to an X session? like wall except delivered to X
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects like it was in 7.10? I get an error when enabling it in 8.04. apparently xorg is not using the ati driver despite being configure that way. how to fix?
<bigtimer121> aglio: are you using firefox?
<BrianLy> shpoo1: thanks back in a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree ?
<xtfusion> Soooooo.... whos the ubuntu-offtopic ops?
<Shpoo1> BrianLy: No prob, let me know if it works. Oh, you won't have to stay connected for the whole install.
<Jack_Sparrow> xtfusion whats the prob...  go to #Ubuntu-ops
<amirman84> hey, i had everything working perfectly just a minute ago - now my resolution is super low and the screen resolution app wont go above 640-480
<DefineKThyne> Agilo
<Pelo> ryanakca,   interesting , it seems that if I have both gstreamer and xine install , I donT' get the blue line in xine anymore
<xtfusion> okay
<Agilo> yes define
<Agilo> sorry
<amirman84> i'm using hardy heron and i have an ati mobility radeon x1400, the driver was working perfectly just a minute ago
<DefineKThyne> Agilo:uhmm...give me a moment here.
<Agilo> k
<Pelo> amirman84, and what is going on now ?
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: you're on Firefox, right?
<Agilo> yes
<Carutsu> how do I enable autosuspend for the USB ports? (i disabled them because of powertop's wrong suggestion https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powertop/+bug/136549 )
<bigtimer121> agilo: if you are using firefox there should be a download popup or button that you can select and it will install flash for you
<amirman84> i'm able to use everything except some of the more advanced compiz-fusion effects, i still have wobbly windows but no desktop cube
<legend2440> does xmms2 work like xmms in hardy?
<Jordan_U> amirman84, What did you do between the time it was working and now?
<foxhop> Do you think the hardy heron update fixed any video issues with s3 savage card (ibm t23)
<bigtimer121> amirman84: have you installed it using the synaptic package manager
<foxhop> I don't have 3d vid
<Agilo> bigtimer
<Pelo> amirman84, try asking in #compiz then,  maybe your card is not strong enough to do it all, I know mine isnT'
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: when you tried to watch your video, did you get the plugin pop-up thingy under your address bar?
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<bigtimer121> agilo: ya
<Agilo> the video works
<amirman84> pelo: it was doing it all a minute ago
<Agilo> but the bottom play stop...
<Agilo> buttons
<Wyzard> foxhop: I don't know what video card is in a T23, but I used to have a T20 which had a savage, and it did not support 3D
<Agilo> dont display correctly
<simtower> can someone help me enable desktop effects like it was in 7.10? I get an error when enabling it in 8.04. apparently xorg is not using the ati driver despite being configure that way. how to fix?
<Agilo> and the video is sub par
<Pelo> amirman84, and what were you doing when it stopped ?
<Agilo> compared to windows
<foxhop> ﻿Wyzard: Thanks, its super savage s3
<amirman84> the last thing i did was install gdektopsidget thing and onscreen keyboard and then uninstalled them
<bigtimer121> Agilo: Then i don't know. are you sure you installed it properly, and are your settings not allow it to display right
<Explo> I need help. I keep typing "sudo chmod 777 <directory name>" to change the permissions of a directory, but it only changes the top level, not the files inside. How do I get rwx permissions for ALL the stuff in there?
<Shpoo1> Agilo: I believe the restricted-extras package has the plugin also. That's what did it for me. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras. Substitute ubuntu for (k)ubuntu or (ed)buntu depending on what you have.
<Invisionfree> When K3b gives the error "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device" what's it mean
<amirman84> but that didnt appear to mess anything up - i logged out and logged back in and now its like this
<Pelo> simtower, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and restart X , see if that helps
<Agilo> ill try that shpool
<simtower> it doesnt Pelo
<simtower> it uses MESA driver
<amirman84> i tried removing and reinstalling the driver through the 'hardware drivers' thing
<spork969> is there any program out there that will let me convert 120 images into a movie slideshow with some images lasting longer than others, etc. (pretty much windows movie maker)
<simtower> which is not correct
<Pelo> amirman84, did you try restarting the computer ?
<foxhop> ﻿Explo: google unix chg mod cmds
<Shpoo1> Agilo: It's a pretty big install though. ~350mb
<bigtimer121> amirman: go to System/Preferences. is there a option for advanced desktop effects settings?
<amirman84> pelo: i've restarted a few times
<amirman84> bigtimer121: yeah i have that
<youngoat> explo: or run "man chmod"
<Agilo> shpool: its good and going
<Agilo> already 15%
<Pelo> simtower, open the xorg.conf file and replace the line   Driver vesa with Driver nvidia
<bigtimer121> go in there and there is a option for the cube
<Wyzard> foxhop: OK, that's apparently a pretty early 3D accelerator
<Pelo> simtower, if that doesn't work try with nv
<simtower> pelo there is no driver vesa line
<Jordan_U> spork969, Look into stopmotion
<Shpoo1> How do I load ndiswrapper at startup? Someone told me once, and I haven't been able to find the same method.
<simtower> also its an ati card so uh
<hypercool^> i'm having a ridiculous time getting my microphone to work. the rest of the sound seems to work fine. I've combed the forums but they are all for people who have no sound. Anyone know of microphone specific solutions?
<foxhop> ﻿Wyzard: Yeah, not sure
<Agilo> are you guys paid to do this here
<Pelo> amirman84, simtower mesa then ?
<hypercool^> Agilo: no
<bigtimer121> amirman84: it is under desktop in advanced desktop effects settings
<simtower> there is no driver line
<Wyzard> foxhop: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/S3_SuperSavage_IX/C says glxgears should work but other things may lock X
<RyanPrior> Agilo: Nope, we do it for pleasure and experience.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hobby?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oic
<Agilo> very nice of you
<Pelo> amirman84, try asking in #compiz maybe they are familiar with the issue
<Shpoo1> Agilo: That allows will enable support for mp3 and wma playback, wmv playback, windows fonts, java, and other things.
<MidgetSpy> how can I find out which files a package installs and where?
<Agilo> so i just follow the instructions
<MidgetSpy> (or where does the kernel headers .deb put the headers)
<cpk1> hypercool^: run alsamixer in a terminal and check the mic isnt muted or anything?
<Pelo> MidgetSpy, in synaptic yuou can check in the package properties
<Shpoo1> Agilo: Yeah.
<MidgetSpy> Pelo: no X installed
<rjonesx> what is the name of the advanced desktop settings manager? it wasnt installed for some reason when i upgraded to hardy
<Jordan_U> amirman84, Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*" ?
<RyanPrior> Agilo: If you spend a few hours a week helping other people through their problems, you'll be better equipped when you run into problems yourself in the future. :-)
<bigtimer121> amirman84: did you find it?
<Pelo> MidgetSpy, I thnk you can do a dpkg -l package name, but I am not usre, man dpkg for sure
<Invisionfree> FUCK YOU K3B.
<Agilo> right Ryan
<Invisionfree> </mad>
<FloodBot2> Invisionfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digbert> Hi. With 8.04, Firefox and Flash consume 100% of one of my cores on an AMD 5600+ running at full speed (2.8 Ghz per core). Is this common?
<Shpooked> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cyris|||> Where does AppArmor log to?
<Pelo> Invisionfree, brassero now in hardy
<Wyzard> digbert: yes, Flash tends to do that
<RyanPrior> digbert: Unfortunately, Flash can do some funny things on Ubuntu.
<Invisionfree> Pelo, what the hell does this mean? "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device" when I try and burn
<digbert> In 7.10 on the very same computer, this was not the case.
<RyanPrior> digbert: Nothing we can do to fix it, since it's a proprietary blob.
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree Please tone it down
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i notice when i watch h246 mkv file on my ubuntu, it's a bit laggier than when i'm on windows
<Pelo> digbert, on 8.04 in firefox with flash,  it consumes 90% of my single core celeron D 2.4mhz ,  I donT' think it matters how fast the cpu is
<digbert> Perhaps, but the Firefox version included with 8.04 is different than the one included in 7.10.
<Agilo> shpool: doesn't solve it
<LinuxLlama> Hi. I'm using ubuntu hardy x86-64, and I installed qemulator from the repository. When I try to start my VM in qemulator, it times out. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<bigtimer121> amirman84: did it work?
<Agilo> shpool: same prob
<Agilo> another symptom
<Invisionfree> Pelo, what the hell does this mean? "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device" when I try and burn
<Agilo> is that the thumbnails
<amirman84> bigtimer121: i enabled it and then i couldn't type in pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree depending on the version of k3b there was a menu option to set permissions to allow you to burn cd's
<digbert> Pelo: That's interesting. What do you think causes that?
<Agilo> on the opening page of youtube
<BrianLy> shpoo1: got it working thanks! I think this portege's hardware is a bit flakey but will know more once the broken windows install is replaced with ubuntu
<Agilo> are not shown
<yao_ziyuan> how do i *undo* this? svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<amirman84> and when i tried disabling it the window kept moving
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: If I run it as root would it work?
<Agilo> the ones that constantly update
<bigtimer121> amirman84: ?, does cube work for you?
<Shpooked> BrianLy: Good! Hope you enjoy it. :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree yes. and again, please tone down the language
<rjonesx> anyone know the name of the desktop settings manager for compiz/beryl (you know - all the cool functions like Cube, etc). The manager doesnt seem to be installed
<Pelo> Invisionfree, check your user's permission in system > admin > users ,  see if you have permission to record on the drive
<amirman84> no, but it let me check it
<Shpooked> Agilo: What video card do you have??
<amirman84> bigtimer121: no but it still checked
<Pelo> digbert, personnaly I think flash sucks
<Agilo> shpooked: nvidia
<bigtimer121> amirman84: do you know how to do it?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> will Ubuntu have options for my laptop to lower the brightness/CPU power  on laptop LCD?
<DarthGimp> is there a channel to discuss The GiMP ?
<Jordan_U> Invisionfree, You should avoid running programs as root
<Pelo> DarthGimp, #gimp
<DarthGimp> thanks
<Invisionfree> Jordan_U: Whoop-de-doo.
<amirman84> bigtimer121: yeah i had all my settings configured and customized
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_U agreed
<bigtimer121> amirman84: ctrl+alt+left click+ movement of the mouse
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, It depends on the laptop, it does for mine
<DefineKThyne> I've got a bit of a problem here i'd like a hand with if anyone wants to take a crack at, but i may be in the wrong channel for it.. I recently resized my partitions and created a new one so that my Ubuntu and WindowsXP partitions have a common NTFS place to save files to share between them, now when i boot into grub on startup and try boot into windows, i'm taken to a grub command line. any...
<DefineKThyne> ...ideas or somewhere to refer me too?
<unikon> Can AN Ubuntu Server install be used  as a normal pc as well as in websurfing and chat  and all the normal duties  that a Normal pc does
<Jordan_U> !patience | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i have a Toshiba M45
<Invisionfree> Jordan_U: Whoop-de-doo.
<DefineKThyne> and i'm sorry my explaination is so big :$
<Col> anyone know how to get rid of the Vista Bootloader?
<Mindaxiz> do i need any of the kpdf, xpdf, epdf since ubantu already comes with evince?
<bigtimer121> amirman84? what kind of graphics card do you have?
<|P3tsku> hello
<Shpooked> Agilo: Does embedded flash work in other websites?
<Pelo> Invisionfree, I had that issue with gnomebaker when I tried to make a copy of my fiesty dvd for someone,  I coul donly do it as root ,  just to copy the dvd tho burning one from scratch or an iso worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree may I have a brief pm please
<Agilo> Shpooked: I don't know. Could you refer me to a site so I can test my flash.
<rjonesx> how does one activate crash manager for ubuntu?
<bigtimer121> amirman: did you select in Appearance the Custom button?
<amirman84> bigtimer121: ATI mobility radeon x1400, i was suing the proprietary drivers which worked great through many logouts and reboots, and right now under 'hardware drivers' it says its enabled
<Col> Unikon I expect so, I have not used it, but Windows Server 2003 you can
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: No, I know what you're going to say, but I can't help it. I know you're an Operator here, but I'm pissed off enough I've almost hung myself toda y..
<Shpooked> Agilo: Hmmm....I'm very fond of http://www.i-am-bored.com :-)
<Wing_> unzip * <== why does that not work?
<Wing_> The manpage implies that it supports wildcarded filenames.
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: most online games sites are flash or Java now. try www.addictinggames.com and see if you can get something to your liking there to work.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: If you aren't PMing me telling me to calm down, then you can. :P
<Wing_> But all it does it complain.
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree fine, then please tone it down, we understand your frustration.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> in my GParted, it detects /dev/sda1 ntfs (windows) and /dev/sda4 (!) unknown, can i delete the unknown partition?
<Jordan_U> rjonesx, You mean you are trying to generate a 'fake' crash report on demand?
<amirman84> bigtimer121: yeah i customized my appearance, that was one of the first things i did when i installed this a few days ago
<Pelo> Invisionfree, if you are ready to hang yourself over this I recommend you turn off the computer and go hang out with real live freinds for a few hours
<Agilo> okay tanks
<Agilo> Shpooked: the forum works
<Col> iPhone, anyone konw if linux will come out for it?
<Invisionfree> Pelo: Thats why I'd hang myself .. I have like 2 or 3 real life friends ..
<Shpooked> Agilo: You'll have to go to one of the links and play one of the videos.
<Col> InvisinoFree: wow, you have more than I do lol
<LinuxLlama> Col: There is a project somewhere to get Linux on it
<bigtimer121> amirman84: go to simple compiz configuration and see under the tab, destop if the cube feature is selected
<LinuxLlama> I think on google code
<adamsad1> Hey all... I'm new to Linux and jacked up my primary user account. I created a secondary user and want to get rid of my primary user & home. I deleted the user under "user settings", but how do I get rid of the home directory?
<rjonesx> Jordan_U: I cant get Miro to start, but it doesnt cause any kind of error on the command line - i would like to see if a crash is occuring that is just not showing up
<Invisionfree> adamsad1: rm -rf /home/user?
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: i think unknown is just raw disk...how large is it?
<Pelo> adamsad1, sudo rm -rf /home/username
<Carutsu> can anybody help me,   over 30% of my interrupts are caused by USB, and I have none atached to this laptop!: 31.3% ( 41.2)       <interrupt> : uhci_hcd:usb2, ahci, ipw3945
<amirman84> bigtimer121: yes, it is
<Col> LinuxLlama:ok, ill google some more. Do you have a brother call MacHorse?
<dabbill> how can i make it so that network drive on my network dont mount and appear on my desktop when tryin to browse files on my network?
<Wyzard> Carutsu: That's output from itop, isn't it?
<yao_ziyuan> in executing https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes, i permanently accepted that site's unsecure certificate. how do i revoke it?
<Jordan_U> Col, Apple is trying as hard as they can to keep anything unauthorized off the iPhone, but they tried to prevent iPodlinux too, so there is hope :)
<Carutsu> Wyzard: yes
<DefineKThyne> LinuxLlama: or WindowsMule?
<rjonesx> Jordan_U: Also, I dont have the desktop settings manager included for some reason, do you happen to know the name of that program? ie: used to control beryl settings...
<Carutsu> Wyzard: powertop
<Carutsu> Wyzard: no, powertop
<bigtimer121> amirman84: do you have more than one desktop available? and does your computer tell you to restart?
<Wyzard> oh, ok
<amirman84> bigtimer121: the only other thing i can think of that changed before i logged out and back in when this started is that i unplugged my laptop
<Invisionfree> Pelo: Thanks for the /notice :) Now, uh, if the GUI install runs deathly slow (As does Live CD boot) is the laptop unfit to run Ubuntu, or is oit just slow by default? :)
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | rjonesx
<ubotu> rjonesx: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Col> Jordan_U:Hope and Pray haha
<amirman84> i have 4 desktops - 4 in one row, like you're supposed to have for the cube to work
<yao_ziyuan> ﻿*﻿in executing svn ls https://svn.generation.no/emerald-themes
<Agilo> definekThyne: I got into a game, it shows the first 2 seconds, then freezes
<adamsad1> Invisionfree & Pelo - I tried that. I get a permission denied error (with sudo)
<Agilo> How do I reinstall flash
<Wyzard> Carutsu: Well, anyway, "uhci_hcd:usb2, ahci, ipw3945" means those three things are all sharing that IRQ
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is anyone willing to message me to guide me thru GParted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I got back my speed by killing off effects...
<bigtimer121> amirman84: ok, hold on gonna check something
<decay> how do i burn an iso to a usb drive instead of cd?
<dabbill> how can i make it so that network drive on my network dont mount and appear on my desktop when tryin to browse files on my network?
<holyguyver> in xfce is there anyway to regulate the max with of a rectangle in the task list?
<justnuts> any1 here tried kvm / virt-manager?
<Col> Jordan_U: Speaking of iPod Linux, that bricked my iPod Video
<Jack_Sparrow> decay script iso2usb
<Carutsu> Wyzard: so I can't be sure who triggered...
<Pelo> Invisionfree, live cd will always be slower then an installed version,  it uses a portion of the ram as a virtual hdd
<Wyzard> Carutsu: since "ahci" is your SATA controller, and "ipw3945" is your wireless, those are probably causing the majority of the interrupts
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: i think i'm still here for another 30 minutes or so with nothing better to do.
<Jordan_U> Col, You can always reflash it
<Shpooked> Agilo: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree. the sudo apt-get install the same package.
<dtolj> cannot find lgpg-error what package is that of?
<Jack_Sparrow> decay Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Invisionfree> Oh .. joy ... "cdrecord returned an unknown error (code 254). Sometimes using TAO writing mode solves this issue." <- Go K3b go ..
<Shpooked> then*
<decay> Jack_Sparrow: ty
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: uhmm...
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Shpooked> Does anyone know how to load ndiswrapper on startup?
<amirman84> bigtimer121: i'm going to try uninstalling my ATI driver, rebooting, and then reinstalling it, to see if that works, i have a suspicion that it has to with some graphics card/power mode setting
<Pelo> adamsad1, your new user needs to have admin priviledges,   or try doing it by booting hte live cd maybe
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: open up a fresh tab in Firefox, and type "about:plugins" in the address bar and press enter.
<bigtimer121> amirman84: go to synaptic package manager: then search for "compiz"  and see if it is installed
<decay> Jack_Sparrow: i installed it. no man pages, how do i even run it?
<Wyzard> Shpooked: Put it in /etc/modules
<Pelo> Shpooked, put it in sessions  in the prefs menu
<Invisionfree> Alright, I'm going to do a complete erase of this CD, then I'm moving to whatchamacallit.
<Carutsu> Wyzard: oh, hm, well, this is weird, my laptop is way hotter than it used to be, all i changed was accepting PowerTop's suggestion to make autosuspend=1
<Pelo> later
<Agilo> defineKthyne: I think its installing now
<Agilo> I did shpooked's way
<Wyzard> Shpooked: You're talking about loading the ndiswrapper kernel module, right?
<amirman84> bigtimer121: i remember when i was using windows my graphics worked on a less powerful setting when i unplugged, i think logging in with it unplugged caused some disturbance in the force
<DefineKThyne> Agilo: alrighty then.
<bigtimer121> amirman84: type this with out the qoutes "/join #bigtimer121
<[DS]DragonSlayer> when i partition, do i make 1 for ext2 or ext3?
<adamsad1> Pelo, my secondary has admin priv. I'll try from the live cd. Thanks.
<Shpooked> Wyzard: Correct. I would just add "modprobe ndiswrapper" to modules, right?
<Col> For all those interested, http://www.iphonelinux.org
<Wyzard> Shpooked: no "modprobe", just the name of the module
<Jack_Sparrow> decay read the beginning of the script with a text editor... sudo bash name.sh
<hypercool^> i'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras but  fpdownload.macromedia.com|96.7.82.70|:80 is timing out. is this a common issue ? clearly my internet is working.
<Invisionfree> Brasero is better than K3b? Yes or no, Jack_Sparrow and Pelo?
<jaco1> hi all: I just installed gimp-gap to try my had at stopmotion. But how does one execute the application?? I'm using ubuntu gutsy
<Shpooked> Wyzard: So just plain old ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree no opinion..
<Wyzard> Shpooked: yep
<dabbill> how can i make it so that network drive on my network dont mount and appear on my desktop when tryin to browse files on my network?
<Shpooked> Agilo:  Any better by chance?
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: i used ext3 for mine, and about 1.5 gigs for swap space.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Why not?
<Shpooked> Wyzard: Thanks, now I can finally have wireless when I boot up. :-D
<Agilo> Shpooked: it installed
<Agilo> but at the end
<Agilo> it said
<Agilo> the Flash plugin is NOT installed
<Agilo> and NOT in capital letters
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree We dont do polls in here.. plus.. I have not used it
<[DS]DragonSlayer> tell me if this is ok: 12 gb for ext3, 3 gb for swap
<Agilo> like after going through the whole process
<spork969> Jordan_U, cool it looks great. one problem though, it doesnt work... i hit import frames and imported them all, but nothing happens when i hit play...
<Shpooked> Agilo, did it give a reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > Agilo
<MidgetSpy> hey all, I'm trying to compile the driver for my RAID card and I'm getting a whole bunch of errors like: "Scsi_Cmnd" has no member named "use_sg" (different members each time) - the make fails. Assuming the driver code isn't broken (which is possible I suppose), is there anything I could try to do to troubleshoot it? this is on a fresh 8.04 install
<Wyzard> Carutsu: powertop's changes aren't permanent, so you could reboot and see if your system goes back to normal
<joshhunt> Hello everyone
<Agilo> Shpooked: oh i c, I think it just downloaded it
<crabsperof> hey
<Agilo> I have to install it now
<Wyzard> Carutsu: or just unload and reload your USB drivers
<crabsperof> anyone around who can help me with a xserver question
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: that will do nicely.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k thx
<Carutsu> Wyzard: how do I do that?
<Agilo> it said Download done
<xjkx> what do you use on gnome to connect in dial connections ?
<Agilo> Download done.
<Agilo> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Agilo> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Wyzard> Carutsu: rmmod uhci-hcd; rmmod ehci
<Wyzard> Carutsu: then load them again with modprobe
<DefineKThyne> just to clarify, the swap partition is like the Pagefile in Windows, right?
<bigtimer121> anyone have any ideas on why cube wouldnt work for some reasons even though it is selected in visual effects and apperance has custom selected
<Wyzard> DefineKThyne: basically, yes
<Wyzard> DefineKThyne: except it's a partition rather than a file
<Shpooked> Agilo: looks like the flash plugin download is still broken. let me see if I have the fix in my bookmarks.
<skrag> wyzard: whats the max size of the partition you can use for swap?
<DefineKThyne> Wyzard: and so it's not embedded in the system partition so it doesn't hog disk space?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> nother question, should i make it primary partition or extended partition for the ext3 & swap
<wisedude> Is there anyone here familiar with WUBI?  I'm wondering if after Ubuntu is installed, it's possible to increase the HD space allocated to it
<dodimar> how can i fix grub error 18?
<Wyzard> DefineKThyne: Well, it takes away from your available disk space anyway...  the use of a partition is mainly for efficiency
<Wyzard> DefineKThyne: (though it's possible to use swapfiles too)
<larson9999> still getting about one lockup per day.  3 distros in a row now that ubuntu locks up but others don't.  making it hard for me not to completely change to arch :(
<Wyzard> skrag: no idea, but it's probably pretty big
<L> Um, can anyone help me with setting up a partition in vista?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, hey wanted to thank you for all your help, i've gone back to 7.10, and now i'm gonna try upgrade rather than the fresh install i did earlier, Thanks again and i've taken all notes so i wont have the same issues!
<[DS]DragonSlayer>  should i make it primary partition or extended partition for the ext3 & swap
<Shpooked> Agilo: Try following these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<skrag> ty wyzard
<DefineKThyne> Wyzard: one thing i rather disliked about Windows was that the Pagefile and Hibernation files were stored right on your primary letter drive.
<xjkx> L #windows
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor As always glad to help where I can
<adub> has anyone gotten gnome-phone-manager to work with ubuntu connecting phone through usb??  or any other phone program
<Wyzard> DefineKThyne: You can put them on a different drive if you want to, I believe
<Geekthras> Hi, I'm trying to get Hardy using Wubi 8.04, but right now it says 0 bytes (0%) of 848 bytes @ 0 bytes/s. It doesn't appear to connect to cdimages.ubuntu.com
<ckin2001> dodimar, do you have a boot partition?
<joshhunt> I am having a small problem... I just installed 8.04 using wubi and everything appeared to go fine, except i cant figure out how to 'use' the nividia graphics driver. In the restricted drivers thing, it says the driver is loaded, but it isnt in use. When i go to enable compiz fusion via the appearance tool, it just tells methat it couldnt be loaded. How can i get this to all work?,
<Shpooked> DefineKThyne: That was supposedly for performance reasons.
<ckin2001> dodimar, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<ouellettesr> has shared folders been removed in hardy?
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>:mine is a primary partition.
<Geekthras> wait dammit I fixed it by asking you >_>now it's going at 99 KiB/s
<daedra> how do I save alsamixer settings?
<daedra> it's not saving
<Wyzard> joshhunt: Does the driver show up as "nvidia_new" in that window, or does it say "nVidia driver (for latest cards)" or something to that effect?
<bigtimer121> joshhunt: did you enable the driver
<[DS]DragonSlayer> thank you definekthyne
<Carutsu> Wyzard: i think that worked... hm, perhaps, at least it feels so
<Agilo> Shpooked: I realized that it is using some program called gnash to display youtube
<joshhunt> Wyzard: nvidia new
<Col> Netgear WPN111, how is it possible to set up without wired internet access?
<dodimar> ckin2001: yes...
<Shpooked> Agilo: gnash is horrible. I would remove it.
<Wyzard> joshhunt: You're running into a bug:  sometimes the 8.04 installer doesn't download package lists, which leaves apt not  knowing about any packages, which makes the drivers window misbehave
<Wyzard> joshhunt: Close that window, run "sudo apt-get update" from a terminal, then open the drivers window again
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64789/     <--- horinzontal scrolling not implemented
<joshhunt> Oh wait, i just had another look at the drivers panel, and the new driver was there :)
<joshhunt> Thanks guys
<DefineKThyne> <[DS]DragonSlayer>: no problem.
<Agilo> Shpooked: ill remove it as soon as this flash is set up, Ill follow this site you provided for now
<whitty> joshhunt: make sure you have nvidia-glx-new installed
<wisedude> ﻿Is there anyone here familiar with WUBI?  I'm wondering if after Ubuntu is installed, it's possible to increase the HD space allocated to it
<cellofellow> msg saross0219 I see you're on xmission.com. You from Utah?
<xjkx> what do you use on gnome to connect in dial connections ?
<adub> has anyone gotten gnome-phone-manager or gnokii to work on their computers
<Wyzard> whitty: The root of the problem is apt not knowing the nvidia-glx-new package even exists
<Shpooked> Agilo: Remove gnash first if you can. I think it can still override the flash plugin.
<Carutsu> Wyzard: if i unload the usb drivers will i stop all the interrupts? i don't use a lot of USB devices I'd love to save as much power as i can :P
<ckin2001> xjkx, pppd.  you may be able to control it with network manager, never tried
<Wyzard> Carutsu: Not if the interrupts are actually coming from your SATA and/or wireless devices
<wisedude> I installed Ubuntu with WUBI and allocated it 30 gigs, but now I'm trying to allocate it more retroactively, if possible
<dodimar> Grub erro 18, i'm getting pretty upset right now when all of the chatrooms  i go to don't give me an answer and the forums is no help...
<Jack_Sparrow> wisedude see the wubi faq site
<joshhunt> Hmmm... are the repos *still* incredibly slow?
<ouellettesr> Hello I just upgraded to hardy and now I dont have all of my shared network folders.
<Wyzard> Carutsu: Disabling wireless is a good way to save power
<joshhunt> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Agilo> Shpooked: sudo apt-get remove gnash?
<Shpooked> joshhunt: They've been back up to speed for me. Back to 1000kbps, instead of 40. :-)
<ouellettesr> how do I get them back?
<ckin2001> dodimar, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<Shpooked> Agilo: Yes. :-)
<mdgeorge> hi
<bernardomr> hey, which version of java (+firefox plugin) is recommended for ubuntu 8.04 amd64?
<Jordan_U> wisedude, Yes, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<DefineKThyne> dodimar: i think error 18 means the partition can't be found, but i'm not too sure.
<schmo1> Hey everyone
 * Wyzard doesn't like the fact that pressing the power button in Ubuntu just opens the logout window rather than actually initiating a shutdown
<wisedude> Thanks Jordan - I found know mention of it on the FAQ
<Mindaxiz> where do i change system time zone etc so i dont have to do it for every new program
<mdgeorge> my power went out last night while I was upgrading to hardy.  I'm not sure how far it got, I have some trouble
<Shpooked> Wyzard: That can be changed.
<schmo1> anyone in the mood for a challenge?
<Wyzard> Shpooked: how?
<xjkx> ckin2001, it's not a gnome app
<ouellettesr> Does anyone know how to get shared folders back in hardy?!?!?
<oddalot> schmol yes
<schmo1> specifically having to do with differences between gutsy and hardy
<oddalot> shcmol no
<JPSman> trivia or problem?
<dodimar> DefineKThyne: it is working fine before.. i fresh install ubuntu.. and now it is not working...
<oddalot> lol
<Shpooked> Wyzard: Preferences/Power Management. Then the General tab.
<Wyzard> Shpooked: thanks
<Carutsu> Wyzard: hm, can't get wired lol, i move a lot
<SeaPhor> Col, i tried that adapter and never did get it going,,, check here for compatibility  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<Shpooked> Wyzard: No prob.
<Carutsu> Wyzard: fortunately i disabled bluetooth devices in the bios :P
<mdgeorge> first problem was none of my filesystems would mount.  I changed the entries in /etc to use /dev instead of UUIDs, does that cause a problem?
<schmo1> oddalot: here's the lowdown: I'm on a laptop with Radeon 9600 chipset, and once I updated from from 7.10 to 8.04, all of the 3d accelleration disappeared
<mdgeorge> my second problem is I can't log in, but I think fixing the state of my packages will solve that (I hope)
<ouellettesr> can I downgrade back to gutsy?
<oddalot> schmol sounds like you host hosed
<schmo1> xorg.conf is still properly configured, and so is the driver, or so it seems
<DShepherd> ouellettesr, i dont think so :-(
<schmo1> host hosed?
<JPSman> ouellettesr: if you find a way let me know :OD
<DShepherd> ouellettesr, you have to reinstall..
<oddalot> schmol does system->admin->hardwaredrivers   say enabled and in use?
<ouellettesr> crap i need my shared folders, and i dont see that option in hardy
<Col> SeaPhor: thanks
<schmo1> nope, not enabled, not in use
<mdgeorge> my third problem is that when I run apt-get dist-upgrade it says there are 12 packages are partially installed.  Hald seems to be blocking the rest.  There's some kind of failure when it tries to run the configuration
<Shpooked> Oh, I have one more question: Whenever I play a video that's on my hdd, my screen blanks and freezes the computer. Has anyone had this problem, and know how to fix it? This is only since the Hardy upgrade.
<mdgeorge> so, can anyone help me?
<cky> schmo1: Can you please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<mdgeorge> please :)?
<SeaPhor> Col, Granted, i didn't know then what i know now so its not impossible
<oddalot> schmol you should try to enable them
<Agilo> Shpooked: while its downloading I have another question. When I am typing, my mouse sometimes clicks on its own. Ever heard of this problem?
<xiehuanxi> may i speak Chinese?
<oddalot> schmol make sure your repositores work too
<crabsperof> anyone know how to reconfigure the video drivers in kde4.. reconfigure xserver-xorg is just doing the keyboard
<cky> mdgeorge: First, I would try to back up the system at this point. Then run "apt-get -f install".
<Shpooked> Agilo: Not to insult you, but are you on a laptop?
<astro76> !cn | xiehuanxi
<ubotu> xiehuanxi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ouellettesr> hardy is an old french word for vista
<schmo1> enable them, even though it's the proprietary ATI drivers?
<zeljko> join #ubuntu-classroom
<ouellettesr> lol
<Agilo> Shpooked: yes
<Jordan_U> !cn | xiehuanxi
<schmo1> I thought that wouldn't allow any direct 3d rendering
<Agilo> Shpooked: why is it an insult
<oddalot> schmol i don't know, i assumed it does
<ouellettesr> is there an official hardy channel?
<Shpooked> Agilo: My thumbs used to tap the touchpad when typing and do the same thing. You can turn off tap to click in mouse preferences. :-)
<Jordan_U> ouellettesr, RIght here :)
<mdgeorge> cky: I know this is a dumb question and I should just do the backup, but if all I care about is on my home partition, is it necessary?
<DefineKThyne> dodimar: i encountered mine when i removed my linux from my computer at work, i don't know much about grub and i'm having some issues with it myself.
<oddalot> schmol it sounds like you know how to get the direct 3d rendering, so why don't you just do that?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hey Shpooked, are u able to save battery on ur laptop when ur on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> ouellettesr, this is it
<cky> mdgeorge: Not strictly, but in the partitioning menu, make sure to "keep" the home partition.
<ouellettesr> Jordan_U, where did the shared folders menu go that was under the system tab?
<Agilo> Shpooked: alright thanks man
<fire_medic_312> ubotu, how are you doing?
<RedCell> Anyone know how to get a USB Mic/Ventrilo working properly?
<dodimar> maybe my problem is not really important... well if I can't boot to ubuntu. there is no more reason on using it... after this day, if I won't be able to make it run, it's a goodbye. i need my system ASAP, tnx DefineKThyne for the response i hope you would be able to fix it...
<crabsperof> anyone know how to reconfigure the video drivers in kde4.. reconfigure xserver-xorg is just doing the keyboard
<schmo1> well maybe I'll give that a shot, we'll see what happens - gimme a minute
<Shpooked> [DS]DragonSlayer: I haven't actually tried, but I get about 2 hours without using wireless, about 1.25 hours with wireless, and about 45 minutes watching a movie. I've been planning on looking into ways to preserve battery.
<DefineKThyne> dodimar: have you tried another bootloader?
<mdgeorge> cky: I'll give that a try
<Jeb> question -- what would be a good dvd-rw drive to buy that will work in ubuntu 8.04
<cky> mdgeorge: Good luck!
<Agilo> Shpooked: I restarted firefox, and it works now with the new download. thank you so much.
<fire_medic_312> i am using the beta of hardy, should i upgrade?
<Shpooked> Agilo: If it's not that though, then I have no clue.
<oddalot> k
<Shpooked> Agilo: No problem. I'm glad you got it working. Enjoy :-D
<monkeybritches> fire_medic_312: Yes
<Invisionfree> Does Brasero not run under KDE?
<Jordan_U> crabsperof, try asking in #kubuntu
<fire_medic_312> thanks, monkeybritches can I do that through apt-get dist upgrade?
<ubuntuGuest2008> anyone know why the live cd partitioner wouldnt show the partitions i have in windows? yet fdisk -l will ....also i can mount the win partitions too no problem ?
<Shpooked> And now, I am off to work on my website. Goodnight everyone......have fun. :-)
<dabbill> When i try to browse my local network, every time i click on a share it pops up asking for a password even tho i dont have a password setup on that drive. Also even when i try to browse shared folders on my local PC it asks for username and password. then auto mounts it and puts a icon on my desktop. Any way to make it so that it will browse more like windows? it worked that way in 7.10. Running 8.04 now.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i wonder if it can control my LCD brightness
<mdgeorge> cky: that's odd, now hald seems to be installing without trouble.
<Jordan_U> Invisionfree, I don't see why it wouldn't though many people try to use applications that look the same ( KDE apps tend to look out of place in Gnome and visa-versa )
<Shpooked> [DS]DragonSlayer: It's supposed to, and says it does, but for me has no effect on the brightness.
<ouellettesr> dabbill, I cant even find out how to share a folder on the network after upgrading to hardy
<cky> mdgeorge: By using "apt-get -f install", or something else?
<monkeybritches> Yes
<mdgeorge> cky: yes
<Shpooked> [DS]DragonSlayer: my laptop stays at full brightness on both battery and ac power
<osiris> ouellettesr, you mean make a windows share ?
<mdgeorge> cky: apt-get -f install
<dabbill> ouellettesr, just right click and share for me
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oo
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Are you booted into Ubuntu right now?
<monkeybritches> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cky> mdgeorge: Good. :-)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> yep
<ouellettesr> osiris, yes
<adub> does anyone run gnokii??
<mdgeorge> it did the same thing as without the -f, except it seems to have worked
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'm installing ubuntu on laptop right now
<osiris> i had that bug
<[DS]DragonSlayer> 60% done
<Shpooked> [DS]DragonSlayer: I bet I could get 3 hours no wireless or multimedia if I could cut down to 50% brightness
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Do you have a brightness control key on your keyboard ?
<Col> who was it asking for a ubuntu web editor earlier?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> yep
<pwcca> ok ive come to the conclusion that my wireless card isnt enabled
<tyranos> does someone know y the video quality on my laptop is so bad ? videos constantly flicker
<cky> mdgeorge: Yes, that command is supposed to try to be intelligent in detecting and fixing package dependency problems.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i cliked it
<[DS]DragonSlayer> didn't work
<pwcca> can anyone help me enable it
<bigtimer121> how do i install microsoft  media player??
<Shpooked> pwcca: What wireless card?
<chris32882> install windows
<Jeb> What would be a dvd-rw that would work to burn DVD'
<Jeb> retry
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i wonder if it requires any program
<Shpooked> (Okay, I WAS gonna leave)
<pwcca> intel pro/wireless 2200bg
<osiris> ouellettesr, try to make a share, let it install the package it needs, then reboot
<mdgeorge> cky: I'm just confused because (at least as far as what it tells me) it did the same things in the same order.  I'm not complaining though :)
<dabbill> When i try to browse my local network, every time i click on a share it pops up asking for a password even tho i dont have a password setup on that drive. Also even when i try to browse shared folders on my local PC it asks for username and password. then auto mounts it and puts a icon on my desktop. Any way to make it so that it will browse more like windows? it worked that way in 7.10. Running 8.04 now.
<Jeb> What would be a good dvd-rw drive that would burn DVD's in Ubuntu 8.04 or 7.10?
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, It works out of the box for me
<monkeybritches> Why would you want to install WMP?
<mdgeorge> cky: so that seems to have worked.  Is there anything else I need to do to finish the upgrade?
<ouellettesr> osiris, I have to reboot?!?
<ouellettesr> lol
<monkeybritches> I've been trying to escape it...
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'll see if the brightness can be controlled once i finish installing 30% to go
<Shpooked> pwcca: I don't have time to do the searching, but search for using ndiswrapper for your card.
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, The installed system and the Live system should be pretty much identical, unfortunately in your case
<Shpooked> pwcca: it seems most intel wireless have to use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> booo
<osiris> ouellettesr, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-share/+bug/212098
<lesjohn> i upgraded to hardy, and now when i click links in liferea or thunderbird they don't open in firefox.  what do i need to change?
<osiris> a logout is supposed to suffice
<windowshasyou> anyone know what happened to the ubuntu repo's? Seems they all went offline a week ago  and haven't come back up.
<monkeybritches> dabbill: Try going into system settings > Disk & File Systems (or equiv. because I'm on Kubuntu) and editing detected drives and select automount
<jmknsd_> !
<jmknsd> you!
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, That is not to say that there is no way to get it working though :)
<Dr_willis> windowshasyou,  theres been a lot of load on them with the new release last week.,
<osiris> there is a tool in hardy to find the fastest mirror for your location
<monkeybritches> lesjohn: You're trying to open Thunderbird in Firefox?
<dabbill> monkeybritches, its automounting network folders and i dont want it to.. i want to just browse it like you do on windows? I use to be able to do that on linux in 7,10, but cant seem to do it on hardy
<Wolf23> can anyone help me please, when i was using gutsy my two hdd are windows and hdb5,and after upgrading to hardy the two hdd shows as 30.5 GB Media and the second the samething,how can i reback the two hdd windows and hdb5, thanx
<windowshasyou> Dr_willis: I can understand that. but the problem is that while the repo folder still exists on the servers, they are empty. I was hoping someone knew why
<to0w1r3d> I have 5 drives, 4 are part of a RAID 0+1, the other drive (non raid) I did a wubi install.  Looked like it installed find, but need to change the boot partion
<b1n0ry> where do i find source packages? can i install them with apt?
<lesjohn> monkeybritches: i click a link in thunderbird (in a message) and it doesn't open in firefox
<DShepherd> so is the admin-shared folder thing done away with?
<Dr_willis> windowshasyou,  could be that server got crashed/died/shutdown, or some other issue. try another server.
<Yuji1> Is this Ubuntu help?
<DefineKThyne> Yuji1: yup.
<DShepherd> !hi | Yuji1
<ubotu> Yuji1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<adub> can someone help me find out what port my phone is on as far as usb  /dev/  ??  tty something
<DefineKThyne> howdy Yuji1
<Yuji1> Good. I recently got the CD (mail) and like, I tried installing it... ata2.0 SAct SErr msg
<monkeybritches> Oh, I see
<windowshasyou> Dr_willis: I have. Matter of fact, I went through the getdeb repo mirror list and not one of them have anything in them.
<monkeybritches> What does it open in?
<Yuji1> monkeybritches? ???
<windowshasyou> Dr_willis: its not that big a deal though, I'll just get the sources for the stuff I want to update. But I was curious as to what is going on.
<Yuji1> I can use the 7 one, the one I burnt. But not this one (7) from Ubuntu/canonical.
<DefineKThyne> is there someone in here who is pretty confident in their GRUB skills?
<LainIwakura> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I have an irclogs folder which an irc client writes to. Now what group does this irc cilent belong to? The group under which I ran the program? That is, normally "user"? If that's the case, the minimal permissions for that folder would be u+w for the irc client to write to that folder?
<monkeybritches> Your simian cousins need trousers, too.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> where can i dl some theme for my ubuntu
<Yuji1> [DS]DragonSlayer Try googling for some.
<LainIwakura> [DS]DragonSlayer: gnome-look.org
 * Yuji1 writes that down.
<LainIwakura> [DS]DragonSlayer: or kde-look if you use kde etc.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> thank u
<monkeybritches> lesjohn: You may need to change the associations for hyperlinks in system settings.
<Yuji1> What is gnome/kde ?
<LainIwakura> They are window managers.
 * Yuji1 is entirely new to Linux etc.
<Yuji1> ...Oh GUI basically?
<LainIwakura> Gnome is installed by default and KDE is a popular alternative
<LainIwakura> Yes
<Yuji1> Popular why?
<Dr_willis> windowshasyou,  im just using     deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/     for all mine.
<monkeybritches> They are the two major competing window managers for most linux distros.
<LainIwakura> I'm not sure, never really used it
<LainIwakura> But it has nice icons and a start menu like Windows
<LainIwakura> In KDE, that is
<SeaPhor> have been for many years
<Yuji1> Eh with my NVidia, Ubuntu sometimes had black windows, so I trashed it.
 * Yuji1 thinks he'll be a KDE fan then.
<DefineKThyne> in the spirit of internet wonders: www.thechurchofgoogle.org is quite a site to see
<[DS]DragonSlayer> weird... i just installed ubuntu, when i typed in my login screen, the font size was ginormous
<monkeybritches> Some people might recommend having no window manager at all...
<LainIwakura> Yuji1: Do look into Fluxbox as well =]
<Yuji1> Fluxbox?
<soulwarp> is anyone else having issues with wine and get "preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000"?
<LainIwakura> Yuji1: It's a beauitufl lightweight windows manager
<LainIwakura> Yuji1: If you want something simple, you can also try out XFCE
<pclync1> i have game system emulators on my system and after the upgrade to 8.04 they won't work. One has major flaws and is missing plugins and the other doesn't have sound. i've tried reinstalling also but to no avail :(
<Yuji1> Beautiful? Opinioned, but I'll look it up.
<Agilo> Anyone uses g++ to compile his c++ source code. I'm getting this warning: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header.
<SeaPhor> Yuji1, I use nothing but NV cards and have had GREAT success
<monkeybritches> [DS]DragonSlayer: When that happens to me I reboot and it fixes it.
<Yuji1> SeaPhor: Black "insides" for window forms.
<Yuji1> (Excuse my Windows speak)
<DefineKThyne> i'm not entirely sure, but isn't there an Ubuntu Fluxbox derivative called Fluxbuntu?
<soulwarp> there is xubuntu
<LainIwakura> DefineKThyne: Yes
<dan> Hey all, can anyone help me out with my Gutsy install's sound issues? I am not getting any sound and have tried the normal diagnostics and posting/reading in the forums.
<orpras> Does anyone know how to get 8.04 to play flac files?
<DefineKThyne> thought to.
<DefineKThyne> *has an idea
<[DS]DragonSlayer> ok i just installed ubuntu, are there Applications that i SHOULD install?
<Yuji1> ...Too much stuff, gah, ok, my original question was why Ubuntu craps errors at me saying something about ata2.0 SAct SErr frozen (skipped some)
<LainIwakura> orpras: Did you install restricted drivers?
<orpras> yeah
<Krampus> If I want to force Ubuntu to assign the same drive letters to a device (ie, I want my removable drive to always be /dev/sdg), how can I do that?
<pwcca> it says  ndiswrapper
<SeaPhor> Yuji1, not sure i follow you, i run db , my biz software, and games
<orpras> My sound works
<pclync1> ﻿i have game system emulators on my system and after the upgrade to 8.04 they won't work. One has major flaws and is missing plugins and the other doesn't have sound. i've tried reinstalling also but to no avail :(
<orpras> But I can't get anything to play flac format.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> lol my font is still giant when i login LOL
<LainIwakura> orpras: Try installing flac?
<orpras> Yeah, did that.
<Juno> I'm just trying to boot from a CD and need an answer..
<orpras> Installed all the gstreamer plugins I could find as well
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i wonder if i have to re-install
<[DS]DragonSlayer> my font are giant
<Juno> Should I "Start or install Ubuntu" or "Start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode"? o.o'
<DefineKThyne> since i've installed Ubuntu, i'm getting really annoying and loud system beep sounds every now and again, can any help me out with fixing that? and for the record, i slayed my system beep sound in windows.
<eternal_p> LainIwakura: google .flac ubuntu I think the first 2-3 results should help
<LainIwakura> eternal_p: I'm not having problems with it.
<dan> Juno: Start or install ubuntu is the option you are looking for.
<mvinsc> Juno: STart or Install
<eternal_p> LainIwakura: you want to play it, right?
<Beererde> hi. i am getting the problem that opera and other 32 bit programs dont run anymore on ubuntu 8... on 7 they did run. i have installed ia32-libs. what's wrong?
<Juno> Thanks Dan & mvinsc
<LainIwakura> eternal_p: I think you're referringto orpras.
<DefineKThyne> LainIwakura: i'm pretty sure VLC media player covers the flac encoding.
<eternal_p> LainIwakura:yes, yes I am :)
<LainIwakura> DefineKThyne: I think you are referring to orpras.
<mdgeorge> cky: well, things seem to be working now
<orpras> I don't want to have to convert, audacious used to play them, but now it just segfaults
<pwcca> apperently my wireless driver is in stalled why cant i find any wireless networks???
<Reck_> Hey all.  I am having some troubles getting Normal and Extra Visual Effects on Ubuntu 8.04.  Any advice?  ATI graphics card
<eternal_p> orpras: use vlc
<Juno> Dan: Is it normal for the bar to bounce back and forth, then the CD to stop spinning and a little green bar to appear? O.o
<DefineKThyne> LainIwakura: my bad.
<mdgeorge> cky: thanks for your help
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hey how can i edit my font size? when i log in, it's giant, i tried restarting but it's still giant
<compwiz18> I've managed to mess up my ndiswrapper module - when I try to modprobe it, I get FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found -- I have ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 installed
<soulwarp> is there anyone else having issues with wine and can't solve it with the work around mentioned from the forums?
<eternal_p> compwiz18: try sudo modprobe
<pen> anyone successfully update avant-window-navigator?
<dan> Juno: I know it is normal for the bar to bounce back and forth, but I don't recall a green bar. I would give it a few minutes and see if it progresses.
<compwiz18> eternal_p: sorry, that was using sudo
<Beererde> hi. i am getting the problem that opera and other 32 bit programs dont run anymore on ubuntu 8... on 7 they did run. i have installed ia32-libs. what's wrong?
<DefineKThyne> [DS]DragonSlayer: is it just font size? or is it screen resolution?
<mvinsc> I wish i could get wine to run bf2...
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, what do you use wine for?
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Font, try changing the dpi
<[DS]DragonSlayer> font size
 * Yuji1 sighs. No one has even bothered to swing at his question..
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k i'll try that
<eternal_p> mvinsc: www.winehq.com gives you the best option for any program
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor>there is a chat program i use called aorc+
<Chris|> could someone please help, i want to simply play a music file, no gui, i dont need to organize music, just need a program that will allow me to play a mp3 file from command line
<Juno> Dan: Ok, thanks. ^_^
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me how I can get "perl modules" for Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Chris|: mpd + appropriate codecs.
<skrag> hi, this is a sub question but i have the folder i want to run my exe in a xp64 partition folder under the program files , the thing is linux doesnt allaow  parenthesis in command likes so my command line "padsp wine /media/disk/Program\ Files\ (x86)/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe -opengl" wont work, what do i use to make unbutu recognise the  ( )  in the foldername?
<cellofellow> Chris|: Audacious
<pwcca> in my system ---> admin ---> hardware drivers theres no list of drivers in it
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me how to get my BCM94311MCG wireless card to work? I just upgraded to Hardy.
<mvinsc> eternal_p: it'll run but no mouse support...i already went through winehq
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor>i also play anarchy online through wine
<cellofellow> Chris|: or, wait, play from sox.
<Chris|> tonyyarusso, will it play like 'mpd file.mp3" ?
<compwiz18> skrag: put \ before each paren
<Jordan_U> Yuji1, What is your question?
<Yuji1> Why does Ubuntu crap errors at me saying something about ata2.0 SAct SErr frozen (skipped some stuff) when I try to install it? This is the 7 I got from Canonical, the one I burnt worked until I threw the disc away saying yay Ubuntu's got here.
<Chris|> -'+"
<skrag> thank wiz
<cellofellow> Chris|: no GUI, plays Wav, MP3, and Ogg, and a few others.
<skrag> thanks compwiz
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, have you tried crossover, its $5 but hay, i spend more than that just leaving the house
<Chris|> for mpd?
<Agilo> how do we access the manual for C++ from the terminal
<Reck_> Hey all.  I am having some troubles getting Normal and Extra Visual Effects on Ubuntu 8.04.  Any advice?  ATI graphics card. :(
<cellofellow> Chris|: MPD?
<tonyyarusso> Chris|: mpd is music player daemon - it's for things like constantly running your music collection on a server setup.  I'm sure you could use it for one file, but that wouldn't be taking full advantage of its capabilities.
<pwcca> anyone have any ideas how i can get my wireless to start working????
<Chris|> i pretty much just want to add this to my openbox startup to play a file
<mvinsc> fxfitz: i have BCM310 and ndiswrapper works with the xp driver
<cellofellow> Chris|: umm, you'll just have to search for some mpd clients I guess.
<dan> fxfitz: Try reading the information in this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760974&highlight=BCM94311MCG
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> it all started when i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 i know it works under wine
<cellofellow> Chris|: oh, just use play from sox or the built in aplay (if it's a WAV file).
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me how I can get "perl modules" for Ubuntu?
<Reck_> pwcca: Check System/Hardware Drivers
<Chris|> hrm..
<pwcca> its empty theres nuthin in there
<Chris|> whatever would work for just a simple startup sound would work
<[DS]DragonSlayer> for the font resolution, is 96 dots per inch ok?
<cellofellow> Chris|: for a login sound in OpenBox, that's what you want.
<cellofellow> Chris|: I use MPD for my server to play music via the network.
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, have you updated wine before you upgraded and if not have you updated it since?
<tonyyarusso> Chris|: oh, then probably sox, yes.
<sarixe> hi, using the new samba gui in hardy, i can configure a shared folder.  but when i enable guest access, it becomes unavailable.  any help?
<Chris|> sox is a program?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor>my wine is up to date yes
<Yuji1> Oh and...for downloading Ubuntu 8, should I click "alternative desktop CD" to download the LiveCD version?
<sarixe> s/unavailable/inaccessible
<Chris|> ok thanks i'll try sox
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, That's the normal default
<Reck_> Yujil LiveCD
<skrag> ok so i got wow.exe working, how do i confirm its running in opngl?
<Reck_> if you do not know what the alternate one is don't use it.
<Yuji1> If I click it I get the liveCD?
<pwcca> Reck_ theres nuthing listed in there
<tonyyarusso> Yuji1: 8.04, not just 8.  And that depends on whether you want a Live CD or not, but if you don't know, you probably do.
<EruditeHermit> hi is it possible to highlight in evince like you can in okular?
<EruditeHermit> or to take notes?
<lastelement0> Hey all, for some reason whenever i try to playback and mp3 file whatever app im using freezes. and i have to close down the program and in some instances restart. what do i have to change?
 * Yuji1 wants a liveCD.
<Reck_> pwcca: then I don't know what to tell you.
<dan> Hey all, can anyone help me out with my Gutsy install's sound issues? I am not getting any sound and have tried the normal diagnostics and posting/reading in the forums.
<dan> *Hardy install
<sarixe> also, if i disable guest access, i'm the only user who can log into the share
<mattlon> can andone help with nvidia drivers?
<cellofellow> Yuji1: use Alternate if you are: Upgrading, know you really want to just install it, or want to install a command-line system.
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> $ wine --version
<soulwarp> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-60000000
<soulwarp> wine-0.9.59
<pwcca> this linux and wireless is pure bullshit
<tonyyarusso> EruditeHermit: I know annotation was planned for evince, but I can't remember if it was for the now-released version or the next.
<mattlon> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers?
<Reck_> pwcca: try forums
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dan> mattlon: what is wrong
<Reck_> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<pwcca> i already have
<cellofellow> Yuji1: or you want some installation options Ubiquity doesn't offer.
<HardyOne> !ohmy | pwcca
<ubotu> pwcca: please see above
<Yuji1> Okay. *does not use alternative, and now expects a livecd with gui yay!*
<Reck_> pwcca: get a new card.
<lastelement0> ﻿Hey all, for some reason whenever i try to playback and mp3 file whatever app im using freezes. and i have to close down the program and in some instances restart. what do i have to change?
<pwcca> its built in
<compwiz18> What package is the ndiswrapper module in?
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, well, hmm, i dont use wine anymore and you've done the basics, thats all i know, sorry. maybe someone else knows more , have you tried on #wine?
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm having trouble with my nvidia drivers...every time I use nvidia-xsettings to enable the correct drivers, when I restart X, I get low-graphics mode
<mattlon> I cant get my secondary monitor to display 1280x1024 resolution.
<EruditeHermit> tonyyarusso: is there any way to find out?
<mattlon> with twinview
<dan> mattlon: are you running a dual monitor set up?
<Yuji1> Jordan_U: I think I sent you my question about installing...dunno for fact.
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> thanks m8
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen?
<mattlon> yes
<Juno> Dan: Hm. Bar is still green there. O.o
<dan> mattlon: have you installed the package nvidia-settings?
<tonyyarusso> EruditeHermit: check release notes and the gnome roadmap
<CJS3141> compwiz18: Just search for ndiswrapper in Synaptic, and be sure to install ndiswrapper-common also
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> all i found was the bug report related to my issue. they give a work around for it but it doesn't work for me.
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen?
<Yuji1> cabrioleur: TimeWarner is nice...er back to ubuntu, my bad.
<lastelement0> ﻿Hey all, for some reason whenever i try to playback and mp3 file whatever app im using freezes. and i have to close down the program and in some instances restart. what do i have to change?
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/114025
<ApOwen> I have a problem I did the upgrade me option and 8.10 forgot to attach a kernal to grub, and I can't seem to find one on the disk, I'm operating out of the live environment
<mattlon> yes, i have installed the settings package
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, then maybe look for alternatives,,, crossover or cedega for aps and games?
<fbc> Is there a GUI for FFMPEG that will do batch conversions?
<diggsIt> any complaints in here about hardy redlining cpu's
<mcquaid> i'm surprised k3b nor braesero will let me do this.  my gf wants to burn some mp3s in a specific order to a cd
<mcquaid> it won't let me adjust the order manually in either.
<danage> http://tinyurl.com/3mxzdo (not rickroll, but a recommended read)
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> all those programs rely on wine
<Newbie> I want to install Ubuntu again. I had a few problems last time. One was getting it to use my dual core processor. The other was using it to connect to multiple wireless networks in different places. Any ideas?
<nibsa1242b> diggsIt: I asw some yesterday, however I don't think I've seen any recently
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen?
<compwiz18> CJS3141: I have ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 and ndiswrapper-common, but the module apparently doesn't exist...
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> hardy doesn't seem to like it by default
<Marciu--> necessito de uma ajuda. algum brasileiro?
<lastelement0> ﻿Hey all, for some reason whenever i try to playback and mp3 file whatever app im using freezes. and i have to close down the program and in some instances restart. what do i have to change?
<danny3793> Hi, I've upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and the only thing that carried over was my network information (drivers, ndiswrapper, etc.), the only thing that did not merge were my graphics drivers. I have an nVidia 8600 GT (MSI Brand), and I've tried everything to get it working. I have used Envy, that did not work so I uninstalled the drivers through synaptic, I then used the drivers (169.12) provided by nvidia.com, and those don't seem to 
<mattlon> dan:yes i have installed the settings package
<dan> mattlon: press alt+f2 and type nvidia-settings and press enter. Maximize the window that appears. Navigate on the sidebar to 'X Server Display Configuration" and tell me if it detects two monitors.
<cellofellow> Newbie: both stuff works for me in Gutsy, so Hardy should be fine.
<Xamusk> hi
<nibsa1242b> Newbie: I think you need an smp capable kernel to use multiple cores; I'm not sure... I only have one core
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> all who have my problem have also gotten the issue
<diggsIt> nibsa1242b: thanks
<ApOwen> anyone have an idea on why the upgrade from 7.10 > 8.10 bricked my grub?
<Marciu--> necessito de uma ajuda. algum brasileiro? pvt-me plz
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> with crossover/cedega
<noodlesgc> fbc not that i know of, you will probably just have to learn the command line
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, i know, wait, you upgraded to hardy, have you tried on fresh install?
<RyanPrior> How can I use upstart to control things like apache? Right now I'm using invoke-rc.d but upstart seems like the direction Ubuntu is moving in.
<Xamusk> my acer hotkeys just stopped working, what happened?
<cellofellow> !es | Marciu--
<ubotu> Marciu--: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Orbixx> danny3793: Tried installing the default Ubuntu recommended drivers, through the restricted driver manager?
<CJS3141> compwiz18: What do you mean the module doesn't exist? type "which ndiswrapper" and does it give the location?
<HardyOne> !br | Marciu--
<ubotu> Marciu--: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Xamusk> Marciu--, vá para o #ubuntu-br
<roachmmflhyr> Im using a fresh install on my laptop of Hardy and Ive installed samba, changed my workgroup, set security level to share, and created a username with smbpasswd but I cannot browse my pre-existing samba/windows shares on my other computers. I cant even see them in the network browser...what is going on here??
<Justin125> got a little headset trouble, it's not usb but a audio and voice plugs thing, my sound comes in the headset but it still comes through the speaker also
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> no
<danny3793> Orbixx: I looked in the restricted drivers manager the moment I got on here and there is nothing even in there (not even HAL)
<nibsa1242b> ApOwen: its kind of a common problem with upgrades. Someone should be able to help you with how to fix it.
<undecim> Hey, everyone. How do I take away a users ability to log into a tty terminal?
<mattlon> dan:﻿i currently have two monitors functional i just cant get one of them to display a better resolution
<Marciu--> im br
<Xamusk> I don't know if it's a SCIM problem, but it was working before... the acer_acpi kernel module is working
<Marciu--> brasil*
<RyanPrior> undecim: Delete that user?
<dan> mattlon: Oh, sorry for misunderstanding. One second.
<Newbie> ChelloFellow: I don't understand
<roachmmflhyr> undecim, set their shell to /dev/null
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me what a timestamp module is, and where I can get it or how to get it :)?
<Xamusk> Marciu--, /j #ubuntu-br
<[DS]DragonSlayer> this is what happen when i type in the login screen
<[DS]DragonSlayer> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/dsdragonslayerz/0427_190434.jpg
<[DS]DragonSlayer> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v161/dsdragonslayerz/0427_190454.jpg
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how to fix that?
<FloodBot2> [DS]DragonSlayer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> RyanPrior: I want them to still use X
<f4g_newbie> whats up with the crappy support for every wifi card in existence
<f4g_newbie> ?
<undecim> roachmmflhyr: tyvm
<Newbie> Crap I can't keep up =)
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, i have done fresh install on desktop and no probs with cedega or crossover, did upgrade on laptop but havent tested those on there yet
<compwiz18> CJS3141: the ndiswrapper binary exists (/usr/sbin/ndiswrapper), but the module doesn't, so far as I can tell (I can't sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, because the module isn't found, apparently)
<fbc> noodlesgc, I already do use the command line except that I have not been successful in running the same command for every file in the directory.
<undecim> roachmmflhyr: should have thought of that on my own, lol
<rockysynergy> I need evince support Chinese, and the wiki.ubuntu.org.cn recommend add deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse  into source list. But after I click "install the upgrade". The upgrde manager prompt me to approve the installation saying there might be chance malicious packages will be installed on my laptop. Do I approve it?
<roachmmflhyr> undecim, np
<sanzky> hi, anyone using amarok 1.4.8
<RyanPrior> undecim: You could set their shell to /dev/null like suggested above, but I don't understand why you would want a user to be able use X but not a terminal.
<cellofellow> RyanPrior: about upstart, apache2 is still started by upstart in a SysV-compatible mode.
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64789/     <--- horinzontal scrolling not implemented
<roachmmflhyr> Im using a fresh install on my laptop of Hardy and Ive installed samba, changed my workgroup, set security level to share, and created a username with smbpasswd but I cannot browse my pre-existing samba/windows shares on my other computers. I cant even see them in the network browser...what is going on here??
<danny3793> when checking to see if I could use 3D applications, I received the following error several times Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<f4g_newbie> ,basically, i see about 4 different drivers people claim to be using with my card...
<RyanPrior> cellofellow: How come I can't type "start apache2" then?
<fbc> noodlesgc, Is there a command I can use that will apply a set  of commands to each file?
<ApOwen> I can't find the stinking kernal to attach grub to
<roachmmflhyr> undecim, ive been there before many times
<nibsa1242b> roachmmflhyr: I think there is a Samba channel, might want to try it
<cellofellow> RyanPrior: well, I use /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<noodlesgc> fbc aside from writing a quick shell script, not that i know of
<f4g_newbie> i go to download one in hardy and it sais i dont need anything else... but the card still does not work... D-Link DWL-520
<roachmmflhyr> nibsa1242b, just making sure there isnt a bug in hardy someone has heard about
<CJS3141> compwiz18: Have you installed a driver with ndiswrapper yet? type "sudo ndiswrapper -l"
<danny3793> Is there any way to completely remove nvidia drivers, so I can try installing the drivers provided by nvidia without them some how conflicting??
<RyanPrior> cellofellow: Yes, that's fine, but if we're moving to upstart as a distro, I'm interested in migrating my sysv scripts to Upstart instead.
<Agilo> Anyone here has experience with C++?
<cellofellow> roachmmflhyr: Nautilus doesn't even use the Samba server to act as a client, so it's not your workgroup settings.
<dan> mattlon: I'm afraid I've never tried using the twinview feature of the nvidia driver, so aside from tinkering around with settings in 'nvidia-settings' I am afraid I am off little use to you. I would advise posting on the ubuntuforums (http://www.ubuntuforums.org) or perhaps inquiring on the nvidia forums. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<roachmmflhyr> nibsa1242b, i havent had problems getting gutsy or feisty to access shares
<RyanPrior> !help | Agilo
<ubotu> Agilo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lastelement0> ﻿Hey all, for some reason whenever i try to playback and mp3 file whatever app im using freezes. and i have to close down the program and in some instances restart. what do i have to change?
<noodlesgc> Agilo please join #c++ for support
<cellofellow> RyanPrior: I don't know the details on how it works. :(
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, nope, access, quickbooks, excel, city of heroes, diablo2 all working fine on both machines
<ApOwen> any idea where the 8.04 kernal is hiding, my upgrade forgot to attach it to grub
<f4g_newbie> is there a seperate room for wifi installs???????????/
<mattlon> ok thanks alot
<fbc> noodlesgc, so you recommend I learn bash?
<Y-Town> anyone know where to find a list of internet radio like amarok has to put into rythmbox?
<cky> noodlesgc: It's ##c++ these days, but yes. :-P
<Chris|> cellofellow, for sox what would be my option to play a file? i tried sox play file.mp3 but no go
<nibsa1242b> roachmmflhyr: I don't use Samba (No windows machines on my network)... so I don't really know
<cellofellow> Chris|: the command `play` comes from sox.
<cellofellow> Chris|: play afile.ext
<CJS3141> f4g_newbie: Have you reda the ubuntu.com documentation first?
<compwiz18> CJS3141: yes - it wasn't working earlier with the Ubuntu packages, so I installed ndiswrapper from source - it still didn't work, so I uninstalled it with make uninstall, and now I can't get the module to be recognized by anything
<Chris|> ahhh
<Chris|> i'll try that, ty
<CJS3141> !wireless | f4g_newbie
<ubotu> f4g_newbie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<f4g_newbie> CJS3141: yes
<krasher> anyone can simply help me... i got my ubuntu box running properly with my nvidia GeForce FX-5200 with the nvidia-glx-new restricted driver... but everytime i reboot and login, my resolution returns back to 800x600... my logon screen is on the correct resolution (1024x768 at 60hz) but when i login it switches to 800x600
<pawan> my nvidia geforce fx 5200 card not workign with hardy
<Chris|> worked cellofellow  thanks a bunch
<Chris|> :)
<danny3793> Anyone have issues installing an nVidia 8600GT after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can anyone help me w/ my login font problem?
<noodlesgc> fbc it is not too hard, kindof like a .bat file on windows, you may also look in Synaptic and see if you can find any other Video converter
<f4g_newbie> i have installed several cards
<EruditeHermit> tonyyarusso: apparently it is in the next release
<pawan> it was working fine with gutsy
<f4g_newbie> this one is  a bit too much to take
<EruditeHermit> tonyyarusso: thanks for the pointer
<TuxOtaku> krasher, I'm having the same problem
<cellofellow> Chris|: :D
<fbc> noodlesgc, cool thanks
<rockysynergy> ﻿I need evince support Chinese, and the wiki.ubuntu.org.cn recommend add deb http://archive.ubuntu.org.cn/ubuntu-cn/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse  into source list. But after I click "install the upgrade". The upgrde manager prompt me to approve the installation saying there might be chance malicious packages will be installed on my laptop. Do I approve it?
<TuxOtaku> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770042 <---this seems to be a huge issue. has anyone come up with a solution??
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can anybody help me w/ the font problem?
<compwiz18> CJS3141: and I would use module-assistant to rebuild the module, but there is no ndiswrapper-source package in Hardy
<krasher> i've used the nvidia-settings to set the 1024x768 resolution... and everytime i login, i have to repeat the procedure
<kristjans> any way to make my bash script press DEL, and then CTRL + V?
<roachmmflhyr> nibsa1242b, ok thanks
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> i don't know why it doesn't work on mine, i suppose i'll have to reinstall frsh and save my work
<CJS3141> compwiz18: You mean you tried installing ndiswrapper with Synaptic/apt-get and it wouldn't install?
<polter> anyone who can tell me why openoffice crashes every time I try to save a specific document, and why abiword can't save to odt properly?
<compwiz18> CJS3141: it installs fine, it just doesn't install the module...
<ch296> hi, I justed upgraded from from gutsy to hardy and am having sound problem, can someone help me with that?
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, are you using the 64bit?
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> i will try it on another HD. 32
<f4g_newbie> is there a seperate place just for wifi? seems ubuntu has alot of issues with this
<firstboot> if i have a windows os installed and want to install ubuntu onto remaining unpartitioned space what option do i use in the installer?
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: Let me see if I can find a key for that archive.
<danny3793> Should I use Envy to install my Graphics Drivers, or do it myself? My graphics were working in Gutsy, but I cannot seem to get them to work on Hardy Heron :'(
<awseft> Can someone msg me about some Ubuntu questions regarding dual core processor, mobile processor, and using multiply wifi profiles
<RyanPrior> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<cellofellow> rockysynergy: you need to add the public key for the repo to your apt configuration. Look at that wiki again and see if you missed a step involving apt-key.
<ApOwen> Well at least yours loaded.  Mine forgot to install the stinking kernal
<CJS3141> compwiz18: I think you need to type: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" to add it as a module--have you done that?
<pwcca> i do iwconfig and i get this eth1      no wireless extensions.
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, do this,,, use a 2nd hd for /home directory, then no long reinstalling ;-)
<compwiz18> CJS3141: yes, FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found
<f4g_newbie> firstboot: just install it and grub will set up a dual boot bootloader automatically...
<danny3793> ﻿/msg ubotu binarydriver
<f4g_newbie> make sure you know where that raw partition is
<danny3793> sorry, :p
<seedofc> yo, whatup fellow ubuntu users
<roachmmflhyr> tonyyarusso, what key?
<soulwarp> <SeaPhor> good idea
<f4g_newbie> D-Link 520 ??
<f4g_newbie> anyone?
<juank_prada> firstboot: choose the installer to use the remaining free space
<pen> how to force install unauthenticated packages?
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: the package signing OpenPGP key
<thethimble> does anyone know why my liveCD hangs after it loads /casper/initrd.gz
<firstboot> right but there are like a few options use f4g_newbie:: entire disc resize something and manual
<pen> I use avant-window-navigator repository, they don't have the key to authenticate now I'm stuck in this update
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=65
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me what a timestamp module is, and where I can get it or how to get it :)?
<awseft> Can someone msg me about some Ubuntu questions regarding dual core processor, mobile processor, and using multiply wifi profiles
<CJS3141> compwiz18: I've never had a problem with ndiswrapper like your having, so sorry, I don't think I can help you. Are you sure ndiswrapper installed correctly?
<cellofellow> pen: using Update Manager? apt-get? Aptitude?
<f4g_newbie> firstboot: just use the free space
<justnuts> thethimble: have u performed a cd check?
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: what wiki page was it?
<pen> cellofellow: it just says fail to install the unauthenticate packages
<firstboot> f4g_newbie: ok thanx
<compwiz18> CJS3141: I think so, but apparently it isn't.
<roachmmflhyr> tonyyarusso, what do I need OpenPGP for?
<thethimble> justnuts, i can't. the system hangs when doing a cd check also
<ch296> hi, I'm having sound problem after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, can someone help me with that?
<pen> cellofellow:  libawn-bzr <- this package
<just_bob> hi, can anyone help me with shorewall and squid, both work (a.k.a. I can browse with Shorewall and if i manually input a http_proxy:127.0.0.1:3128 command squid redirects traffic), I just need them to work together. I've spend days trying to figure this out... please
<cellofellow> pen: in Hardy? I know Gutsy just warns you and doesn't care one way or the other. They may have changed something in Ubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: that's how they're authenticated
<jsoftw> Hey erm, for xfce4, where is the volume control plugin gizmo?
<f4g_newbie> firstboot: obviously you dont want to pave over the whole disk... use the maual partitioner, its one of those things that is the same in alot of dostros
<jsoftw> Whats it called as a package? I cant seem to find it.
<pen> cellofellow: can you install that? it asks me to do a partial update
<roachmmflhyr> tonyyarusso, thats how who is authenticated?
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: the packages.
<pwcca> i do iwconfig and i get this eth1      no wireless extensions. any idea how to fix that
<pawan> hi
<cellofellow> pen: using what program? the graphical update manager? apt-get? aptitude????
<osiris> ok back to sound prolbems.  Does anyone else have no sound in flash with hardy ? system sounds are also broken, but all other sounds work
<pen> cellofellow: graphical
<pen> cellofellow: same with cli
<mwarren> best irc client for ubuntu?
<pen> cellofellow: maybe, part of cli
<roachmmflhyr> tonyyarusso, I think you may have responded to the wrong person...i was needing help with samba
<roachmmflhyr> tonyyarusso, thanks though
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, I don't know if you mates can help me with this, but I have tried to install the "screenlets" many many times, and it always fails.. can anyone help?
<cellofellow> pen: try aptitude, maybe in the "graphical" mode.
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: I'm not finding anything, so it just comes down to whether you want to trust that archive or not, with no evidence to support the idea that you should.
<Orbixx> mwarren: Xchat, or if you like CLI based stuff, irssi.
<pen> cellofellow: oh
<Starnestommy> mwarren: I like regular xchat and irssi, but not xchat-gnome
<pawan> my nvidia geforce fx 5200 card not workign with hardy
<pawan> it was working fine with gutsy
<tonyyarusso> roachmmflhyr: doh...you're correct.  That was all for rockysynergy, rather.
<mwarren> not xchat gnome
<pwcca> xchat gnome sucks
<jsoftw> irssi is good
<mwarren> ok ill try regular xchat
<CJS3141> compwiz18: I don't think you told me, but what does "ndiswrapper -l" return?
<roachmmflhyr> tonyyarusso, i think you were talking to rockysynergy
<tonyyarusso> (note: don't phone and IRC at the same time...)
<ryanhaigh> can someone tell me where the advertised voice command feautre is as mentioned here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, I don't know if you mates can help me with this, but I have tried to install the "screenlets" many many times, and it always fails.. can anyone help?
<Fezzler> Just update to 8.04.  Where's my old Desktop Background?  Where to I adjust Monitor setting?
<ubuntuGuest2008> anyone seen gparted showing unallocated space when theres partitions existing?
<compwiz18> CJS3141: bcmwl5 : driver installed; device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<awseft> Can someone msg me about some Ubuntu questions regarding dual core processor, mobile processors, and using multiply wifi profiles
<compwiz18> !ask | awseft
<ubotu> awseft: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fezzler> Looks nice!
<Fezzler> Seems to run faster
<MagicMoonLight> Hardy Proplem
<SeaPhor> soulwarp, i have installe dfresh 3 distros and have all i need
<Steven1> Ok can someone give me a walkthrough on how to set up Vbox with Windows and Linux?
<CruXx1737> hi all
<lastelement0> Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<CJS3141> compwiz18: Are you sure you need ndiswrapper? Maybe I'm totally remember wrong, but aren't BCM43* drivers supported in linux?
<MagicMoonLight> Does anyone have proplems sending files to a windows xp machine in hardy
<compwiz18> CJS3141: they are, but they don't work well
<Agilo> my wireless has this problem that it doesnt work on the first boot into ubuntu and only works after a couple of restarts. Any idea why?
<osiris> MagicMoonLight, i cant mount the windows shares in hardy
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i need help, which F key do i click to boot my CD drive when i turn on the comp
<MagicMoonLight> I know its this new security stuff they put in hardy
<tonyyarusso> MagicMoonLight: via what?  e-mail?  IM?  Samba?  FTP?  SCP?  HTTP?
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<pwcca> ndiswrapper crashes everytime i try to run it
<CruXx1737> bcm43 drivers are supported but not very well bc of the firmware diff in the versions
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'm stuck at the OS bootup screen, it doesn't respond
<compwiz18> CJS3141: never mind, I got it to modprobe again :) thanks for your help though
<CJS3141> Steven1: A better channel for that question is probably #vbox, try there.
<awseft> How do you get Ubuntu to utilize a mobile dual core processor effeciently?
<doubledew> if i want a gui for the new ubuntu server....do i install gnome-desktop-environment or ubuntu-desktop package?
<just_bob> hi, can anyone help me with shorewall and squid, both work (a.k.a. I can browse with Shorewall and if i manually input a http_proxy:127.0.0.1:3128 command squid redirects traffic), I just need them to work together. I've spend days trying to figure this out... please
<MagicMoonLight> I really don't like it.
<amenado> Agilo-> you try to do a /etc/init.d/network without booting? or is this what you meant by restart?
<jsoftw> Anyone know what the package name of the volume control panel thing is for xfce?
<Steven1> Thanks CJ3141
<thethimble> does anyone know why my hardy liveCD hangs after it loads /casper/initrd.gz
<[DS]DragonSlayer> help please
<jsoftw> I had it in ubuntu 7, but 8 does not seem to.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> my GRUB loading gets error 22
<tonyyarusso> jsoftw: You mean 7.10 and 8.04.
<CJS3141> compwiz18: So what happened? The modprobe command works now?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how do i load?
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | lastelement0
<jsoftw> tonyyarusso: whatever
<ubotu> lastelement0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CruXx1737> ask no more than twice plz
<amenado> thethimble-> from a cdrom or copied into a drive?
<Agilo> amenado: by booting I mean restart the whole computer, and sometimes I even try shuting down before my wireless gives a blue (working) signal
<thethimble> cdrom
<seancron> Does anyone have suggestions for using sudo -s safely?  I'm trying to run vbetool without having to enter the password.
<RedCell> How can I found out what format my partitions are in?
<tonyyarusso> jsoftw: not really, since 7.04 and 7.10 are very different things, as will be 8.04 and 8.10.
<lastelement0> tonyyarusso|!patience
<jsoftw> tonyyarusso: super. Anyway, on to my actual question..
<MagicMoonLight> This Hardy Reminds of When Windows came out with its new security features and everyone was stuck
<amenado> Agilo-> you try to do a /etc/init.d/network without booting?
<amenado> Agilo-> you try to do a /etc/init.d/network restart  without booting?
<chris32882> how do I remove kde3, I just installed kde 4
<Agilo> amenado i dont understand this
<lastelement0> i find it hard to believe people have not had the same issue
<compwiz18> CJS3141: yeah - I downloaded the source for ndiswrapper using apt-get source ndiswrapper, rebuild the packages, installed them, cd'ed into the ndiswrapper-1.5.0 directory, and did make, make install, which is probably not the best idea I've ever had, but it works now...
<naskaa> hello
<naskaa> need some hel please !
<Agilo> amenado ive never written this code in the terminal before, you suggest i try?
<naskaa> help !
<amenado> Agilo-> what dont you undestand?
<donkey7186> How do i create an image cd for the new ubuntu with gnombe breaker
<LainIwakura> !question | naskaa
<ubotu> naskaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<amenado> Agilo actually you have to be root, so  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tonyyarusso> jsoftw: possibly in xfce4-goodies, although it's been a while since I played with xfce
<naskaa> but i am not a good speaker in english
<naskaa> lol
<CJS3141> compwiz18: Well as long as it works... :)
<CruXx1737> compwiiz18 what you trying to do
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is it better to have / and /home separate?
<awseft> How do you get Ubuntu to utilize a mobile dual core processor effeciently?
<tonyyarusso> awseft: It should automatically - do you have evidence that it's not?
<naskaa> i try to explain my problem
<amenado> [DS]DragonSlayer-> yes its very nice and recommended
<LainIwakura> naskaa, what is your native language. there may be a channel in your native language?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how so?
<Agilo> amenado: correct me if im wrong, but you are suggesting that if i encounter this problem again, I shouldnt restart the computer but only restart the network by typing in your code
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i mean why?
<naskaa> frensh it great !
<MagicMoonLight> This Is so Gay I Can't Send FIles To My Own Computer
<LainIwakura> !fr | naskaa
<ubotu> naskaa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<awseft> Tonyyarusso: Last time I installed it it did not and my processors ran extermely hot
<compwiz18> CruXx1737: make the ndiswrapper module work
<jsoftw> tonyyarusso: nah.. ive already got that installed :(
<seancron> My current solution for using "sudo -S" safely is compiling a c++ program so the password is not in cleartext
<amenado> Agilo-> yes do not reboot, btw that is not a code, its executing a command
<MagicMoonLight> Hardy Pissing me Off So Bad
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<thethimble> does anyone know why my hardy liveCD hangs after it loads /casper/initrd.gz? I've tried vga=771, but that doesn't work eather. I just get a blank screen with a cursor flashing at the top left.
<tonyyarusso> awseft: Okay...  Was the issue with SMP or throttling?  Sounds like you meant the latter.
<naskaa> ok ! thank's
<Agilo> amenado: okay, could you retype it again, cuz it went far up
<amidaniel> awseft: What version of ubuntu / what processor?
<donkey7186> How do i create an image cd for the new ubuntu with gnombe breaker\
<tonyyarusso> jsoftw: try #xubuntu if you haven't already.
<amenado> thethimble-> from a cdrom or copied into a drive? <-- answer me
<CJS3141> amenado: You are truly indefatigable--how do you keep going here for so long? Every time I stop in I seem to find you. :)
<naskaa> see u
<tawt> thethimble, did you burn the livecd at the slowest speed possible?
<thethimble> amenado: cd
<amenado> Agilo->  please scroll up
<thethimble> tawt: yes
<tawt> hmm
<User2005> Yea sure this 8.04 works ok ?
<amenado> CJS3141-> am only here when am not too busy or need to have an outlet.. :P
<MagicMoonLight> How Do I send Files To a Windows Xp Computer That is Pre SP1 With No Firewall Nothing
<tonyyarusso> lastelement0: You may have better luck with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users, since nobody's responding here.
<Agilo> amenado okay thank you
<User2005> Should I install solaris ?
<awseft> tonyyarusso and/or amidaniel: New Ubuntu DVD downloaded and Intel Centrino Duo 1.8
<tonyyarusso> MagicMoonLight: via what?  e-mail?  IM?  Samba?  FTP?  SCP?  HTTP?
<lastelement0> tonyyarusso: thanks for nothign
<thethimble> i tried booting 7.04 and i got "crc error - system halted"
<tawt> magicmoonlight, does xp use fat32 or ntfs?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141, heya bro, Thanks again for the help, i'm back to where i began with 7.10! yea me!
<thethimble> 7.10 gives me a blank screen too
<tonyyarusso> User2005: general chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<CJS3141> amenado: Well, I'm sure I can speak for many when I say we sure appreciate all the help you give. :)
<MagicMoonLight> Just Threw the Local area Network on a windows Network share
<MagicMoonLight> It worked fine In Gutsy
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: Great to run into you again--so wireless going OK in 7.10?
<CruXx1737> ok i removed the defualt network monitor thing and found out how to get the gnome one up there but i can't gett to the network config or detect availiable wireless ones any more
<MagicMoonLight> But I cant Paste in Hardy
<amenado> thethimble-> you have another linux working right? if you do, can you mount the cd and then expand the initrd.gz ?
<doubledew> if i want a gui for my server, is it the ubuntu-desktop package I want to install?  i cant remember if its that or the gnome-desktop-environment package?
<amenado> CJS3141-> you all are then welcome ..
<tonyyarusso> MagicMoonLight: so Samba then.  I'm afraid I can't help you with that, but at least that will point you in the right direction.  I believe there is also a #samba channel that may be worth trying.
<thethimble> amenado: i have 5.10 working, can you explain more. i have almost no idea what i'm doing.
<MPCU> Hi guys, need some help - just upgraded to hardy and i can't seem to get my resolution about 640x480.  I believe my nvidia drivers set up since i get window effects and stuff, but i can't seem to fix resolution.  any ideas?
<awseft> tonyyarusso and/or amidaniel: New Ubuntu DVD downloaded and Intel Centrino Duo 1.8
<MagicMoonLight> My XP Machine is in NTFS
<amirman84> MPCU: i'm in a similar boat
<tonyyarusso> doubledew: ubuntu-desktop will give you X11, Gnome, and all of the Ubuntu default desktop applications.  If that's what you want, sure.  Otherewise there are slimmer options you could use.
<CruXx1737> mpcu try using envy
<jsoftw> I find it interesting that most times one asks a question in here, people reply back with something distracting, as in avoiding the question, and then giving a solution to something they decided you should have asked
<tuchki> hi. someone know how to active grafic acceleration in hardy whit a card ati radeon xpress 200?
<amenado> thethimble what i meant is you can mount the cd  iso, then you can expand the initrd.gz and see what is inside it
<thethimble> amenado: do u just want me to extract initrd.gz
<hypercool^> are there known issues with the conexant HD audio drivers that ubuntu loads by default? I'm using an hp dv 67xx. Audio playback works fine but there is no microphone. help?
<doubledew> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | MPCU tried this yet?
<ubotu> MPCU tried this yet?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tawt> magicmoonlight, linux has a hard time writing to ntfs.  search the forums for an app that will help you write in that format
<MPCU> CruXx1737, I tried that first, but that got me nowhere
<thethimble> amenado: alright, i'll try that
<seancron> Does anybody have suggestions for using "sudo -s" safely besides compiling a c++ program? Thanks.
<joshua__> hey tuch you dl envy and install the drivers
<noodlesgc> doubledew for a smaller gui environment, install the xubuntu-desktop package
<tonyyarusso> tawt: NTFS has been fully supported for a while now.
<joshua__> dl envy through system synaptic
<donkey7186> How do i create an image cd for the new ubuntu with gnombe breaker\
<User2005> Got me?
<hypercool^> !ubotu | hypercool^
<MPCU> tonyyarusso, I'll have a look at that, thanks
<tawt> tonyyarusso, oops
<amenado> thethimble-> yes, you can expand with this command   gzip -dc < /somepath/initrd.gz | cpio -id
<User2005> need tro reset something...
<CruXx1737> mpcu did you uninstall your old ones before upgrade
<MagicMoonLight> Ok Thanks I remeber In hardy It would Install Samba before I could Start Doing the Network Thing But Its like already installed in this hardy and Seems to be one the security things that wont let me copy to my windows xp machine
<noodlesgc> seancron, what do you mean? are you trying to run an app as root?
<tonyyarusso> tawt: (theoretically anyway - I don't have any NTFS stuff to test with)
<juannicolas> Hello, how can I copy multiple files from a folder to another without chaginf the properties such as last date modified ans stuff like that
<MPCU> CruXx1737, Yes, I uninstalled all nvidia drivers before using envy and removed them again before installing manually
<bigtimer121> anyone have a good usb wireless driver that would work well with linux
<juannicolas> Hello, how can I copy multiple files from a folder to another without chaging the properties such as last date modified ans stuff like that. I meant    cp -?? files / to
<seancron> noodlesgc: im trying to run vbetool to blank the monitor without entering in my password everytime
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<dabbill> is samba just broke in Hardy? It keeps tryin to mount drives to my desktop when browseing them. also it promts me for a password when there is no password setup on the folder and wont ask me for a password for computers that require them
<tonyyarusso> juannicolas: I think the -a switch is the one you're looking for.
<tawt> !wireless | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CruXx1737> mpcu i'm still new to but have you gone into the nvidia control panel located in the other or system on the application menue
<MagicMoonLight> OK I found Out how to do it THis Is SO GAY
<SeaPhor> amenado,  thanks for your help too, you told me to take notes ,,, well look here   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbill, i think there is because I cant even see any computers on my network from hardy
<bigtimer121> i don't need taht tawt
<noodlesgc> seancron if you are frequently running it, you could log into a root terminal with sudo -i
<lastelement0> didnt realize tonyyarusso was the moderator....
<amenado> i guess by now, people should realize UPDATING is not the solution, but try to install the new 8.04 so you can at least back-out
<bigtimer121> just wondering because my card is not recognized and i need a good suggestion about a wireless usb driver
<CruXx1737> mpcu i think theres a custom res pulldown on it
<joshua__> hey how do i open up a file browser as admin?
<amirman84> hi, i'm using hardy, i have my proprietary graphics card driver installed (ATI mobility radeon x1400), and compiz fusion was working amazingly well one minute, i logged out and when i logged back in my graphics were at 640x480 and now half of my compiz fusion effects work. before desktop cube was working, now it's not but i still have wobbly windows. any ideas?
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, hurm i can see my other computers, but when i try to access a shared folder it mounts it wont let me just browse it :(
<juannicolas> tonyyarusso THX!!!!!!!
<joshua__> i want to delete so stuff in my root
<joshua__> i cant remember the thing to do
<CruXx1737> joshua atl f2 the gksu nautilus
<amenado> SeaPhor-> cool am glad you did, its helps if one have a  cheat sheet..
<joshua__> hey dabbil
<joshua__> thanks cruxx
<User2005> server Resources ?
<tonyyarusso> joshua__: It's possible, but not recommended, as you can mess up permissions on things running nautilus as root.
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbill, what did you set your security level to in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i used to have a cheat on little sticky notes..and you know what happen to those...all over the place..hehe
<joshua__> which part of that?
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, i think so
<amirman84> :(
<SeaPhor> amenado, btw, lol, that series doesnt work in 7.10
<joshua__> atl f2 the gksu nautilus?
<joshua__> right
<joshua__> gotcha
<juank_prada> what does --sm-disable parameter do when starting compiz from command line?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> which series?
<bigtimer121> anyone have a good suggestions about a wireless USB drive that works well with Ubuntu???
<CruXx1737> hit atl and f2
<PatrickPatience> 12 high-fives for latest Ubuntu wallpaper designer!
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbill, what did you set your security level to in /etc/samba/smb.conf did you set it to share or user?
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, user i think
<CruXx1737> joshua then type gksu nautilus
<SeaPhor> amenado, the notes i took, no wireless in 7.10
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbil, did you create a samba user?
<amenado> SeaPhor you were able to make it work on 8.04 though right?
<joshua__> i got it thanks
<joshua__> i didnt read it at first
<SeaPhor> amenado, followed the exact same path,,, no-go
<bigtimer121> anyone have a good suggestions about a wireless USB drive that works well with Ubuntu???
<CruXx1737> joshua that's the gnome file manager
<MPCU> CruXx1737, good call.  just had a look and there does seem to be one...but 640x480 there are no different options there than ubuntu's screen res section.  however, it tells me that the background res is 1650x1024, which is what i want...im kinda confused now
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbill, did you create a samba user?
<joshua__> dlink cards based on atheros usually work pretty good
<pwcca> ok i got hte ndiswrapper workin so it doesnt crash anymore i need to find a inf file
<simon__> what package is ifconfig part of?
<simon__> i don't seem to have ifconfig... :(
<pwcca> but i cant find that inf file
<amenado> SeaPhor which chip does your wifi client have?
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, i just reinstalled samba and forgot to do that this time
<pwcca> simon you have to be root to
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbill, use smbpasswd <user>
<SeaPhor> amenado, yes-but buggy, would lose its settings, took notes on that too, here,,, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<simon__> pwcca: I am
<pwcca> ohh
<simon__> pwcca: don't have ifconfig
<User2005> Hopefully
<J_Doe> simon__, just try apt-cache search ifconfig
<SeaPhor> amenado, rtl8185
<tonyyarusso> simon__: net-tools
<User2005> ?
<CruXx1737> mpcu that's the most i have ever tryed this pc has an ati and th nvidia one was on my hdtv but got tired of mesing with it
<pwcca> try being in cd /
<simon__> tonyyarusso: thanks
<pwcca> and type ifconfig
<just_bob> hi, can anyone help me with shorewall and squid, both work (a.k.a. I can browse with Shorewall and if i manually input a http_proxy:127.0.0.1:3128 command squid redirects traffic), I just need them to work together. I've spend days trying to figure this out... please
<simon__> pwcca: no it was net-tools
<simon__> thanks anyway
<pwcca> np
<AdrianStrays> I need to force mount an external hard drive, how do I go ab out doing that?
<MPCU> CruXx1737, ok, well thanks vm for your help - that probably means i'm not too far away
<MagicMoonLight> Join #ubuntu
<roachmmflhyr_> MagicMoonLight is back
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, when i browse my HD on my windows PC it mounts it to my desktop
<ryanhaigh> can someone tell me where the advertised voice command feautre is as mentioned here: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop
<fluxy> hi ppl, i wanna replace the b&w grub with a cooler graphical one. i heard of gfxboot. has anyone tried it?
<MagicMoonLight> Where DO I submit Bugs In Ububntu
<tonyyarusso> !bugs | MagicMoonLight
<ubotu> MagicMoonLight: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<amenado> SeaPhor-> oh well, sorry to hear it didnt work out for you..perhaps try another wifi card? they are not that expensive anymore
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, and i dont want it doing that, its never done that till Hardy
<roachmmflhyr_> MagicMoonLight, launchpad
<psypher246> hey everyone, i need some help in building a custom hardy live cd. i'm using these instrcutions: http://linuxclues.blogspot.com/2007/07/howto-create-ubuntu-usblive-with.html the problem is, i have created 2 partitions, copied the correct data, installed grub, created a basic menu.lst file but still no matter how sure i am the config and all is corrcet the new live os always boots into busybox, what could i be doing wrong?
<harushimo> hello everyone. I need some advice
<SeaPhor> amenado, i am currenetly concidering upgrading instead of the fresh install i did
<User2005> ok I getting a little bit Lost...
<thethimble> amenado: i'm getting "invalid compressed data--crc error" "invalid compressed data--length error 39023 blocks" when i try to extract initrd.gz
<roachmmflhyr_> dabbill, any drive mounted in hardy appears on the desktop
<ng0n> ubuntu has no peer
<J_Doe> Say has anybody experienced any sluggishnes on 8.04 while the internet connection is active? My system works alright so far, but whenever I use the Internet Connection (Wlan USB Stick) the system becomes real slugish and the mous starts dragging. Be it apt-get upgrading, browsing websites. When the connection is idle it works fine, but when there's load is gets sluggish....any ideas?!?
<thethimble> amenado: does that mean my cd is bad? should i try another one?
<harushimo> I upgraded to Hardy but for some odd reason, my dvd rom/burner isn't detected
<amenado> SeaPhor go for it.
<MagicMoonLight> Anyone know where to go to send submit bugs to Ubuntu
<roachmmflhyr_> MagicMoonLight, LAUNCHPAD
<dabbill> roachmmflhyr, but samba is not suppose to mount drives
<AdrianStrays> How to force mount a drive? Anyone?
<J_Doe> MagicMoonLight, Launchpad
<noodlesgc> !launchpad | MagicMoonLigh
<ubotu> MagicMoonLigh: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<MagicMoonLight> Thanks
<harushimo> any ideas how do I fix that or do I need to do an reinstall of the OS?
<amenado> thethimble-> yes thats what i surmise, you have a bad cdrom, you cant expand initrd.gz easily
<User2005>  windows only product ?
<MagicMoonLight> My Samba Moutning Network Drives Now very Strange
<SeaPhor> amenado, here's the odd thing, my laptop that's never had a prob with the wireless started doing the exact same thing after upgrading to hardy???
<seancron> Does anyone have suggestions for running vbetool without entering a password?
<J_Doe> harushimo, i never like to upgrade. just backup your data and install from scratch. only takes 30mins anyway
<dabbill> MagicMoonLight, same here and its really pissing me off lol
<harushimo> J_Doe: Thanks that what I figured. I already did.
<MagicMoonLight> I found That I can Copy Files to My XP machine By Draging and Dropping but Cut Paste Dont Work
<psypher246> or does anyone know a REALLY good hardy howto on building a persistent usb ubuntu install BUT still using squashfs?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> really? man you are just having the toughest luck with wireless eh?  maybe stick to ethernet?
<MagicMoonLight> Cut Paste dont work with samba anymore only drag and drop
<DANimal> I need some help. When I tried installing Ubuntu, I got a grub bootloader install error at 96%
<juannicolas> Hi, How can I create users in ubuntu but I don't want to create home folders. I just want to create them /bin/false in order to them be added in the smbpasswd file.
<simplynam> help me! i am new to ubuntu
<MagicMoonLight> lol
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen?
<harushimo> ok
<simplynam> i installed it using lve cd, loading...is very slow
<MagicMoonLight> whats wrong simplynam
<J_Doe> juannicolas, just try 'useradd' in the terminal
<User2005> So whats the best Theme to use ?
<bigtimer121> anyone have a good suggestions about a wireless USB drive that works well with Ubuntu???
<juannicolas> J_Doe i know that but that will create a home folder for each user i add to the system
<simplynam> i don't know. on live cd it was well, now when it loads it is not showing any text aur gui loading
<J_Doe> bigtimer121, try the ubuntuusers forum. they have a list of supported hardware
<computer13137> Hello.  I'm running VMWare Server on my Ubuntu 8.04 box, and I'm trying to map the physical parallel port on the machine to one of my VMs to get the printer shared.  The option is deselected, because VMWare didn't auto detect the parallel port.  Is this because Linux is already "using" it or something?  How can I get VMWare to accept my parallel port?
<SeaPhor> amenado, cant, unfortunately, i'm having to live with my In-Laws,, cat5 thru the house with large old people=not cool
<foxhop> nick
<simplynam> Magicmoonlight:
<J_Doe> juannicolas, have u tried 'man useradd'?
<foxxerer> How do you name reg ?
<juannicolas> no, I havent
<foxxerer> in RC?
<MagicMoonLight> what kinda of PC are using and what is your Processor archutechture type or type of processor
<User2005> Any Thoughts on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<simplynam>  i don't know. on live cd it was well, now when it loads it is not showing any text aur gui loading
<computer13137> User2005: It's great.
<AdrianStrays> How do I force mount an external hard drive>
<jordanjay29> i'm getting connection refused errors on synaptec package downloads. Are the servers bogged down at all?
<J_Doe> juannicolas, try it. i am sure there's an option for it
<simplynam> it is intel P4 2.4 GHZ, 2 GB of ram
<juannicolas> oki
<tonyyarusso> User2005: Been running since November - pretty cool stuff.
<DANimal> I need some help. When I tried installing Ubuntu, I got a grub bootloader install error at 96%
<adub> whenever i connect my cell phone i can not see it on my computer like i want to copy files to my multimedia card
<arvind_khadri> !grub | DANimal
<ubotu> DANimal: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen? EX, http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/VideoOutput.png
<J_Doe> DANimal, press ALT+F4 so u can see the error msg
<MagicMoonLight> ok there are different live cd for diffent proccor types like i386 or 64 or Mac type and soem otheres normaly all need is the i386 it works on almost all pc
<Farnaby> I am getting a strange thing involving my memory card reader
<tag> So how's the upgrade to 8.04?
<Arrick> hey all, why wont the newest distro get past the "Install" screen without throwing a "Unrecoverable Processor Error" and shutting down the PC? This machine currently runs Suse 10.3 and Windows XP just fine....
<tonyyarusso> MagicMoonLight: yes, there are.  Older macs are PPC, but new ones will be x86_64.
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen? EX, http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/VideoOutput.png
<simplynam> ok now tell me how to remove and reinstall
<J_Doe> tag, works ok, but if u dont have a lot of files to save/backup a fresh install is always better
<tag> smooth? problematic?  Historically I've waited a few weeks until upgrading, but I'm a little eager for a few of the compiz features and fixing a few random stuff.
<jordanjay29> I'm getting connection refused errors on synaptec package downloads. Are the servers bogged down at all? This occurred right after I performed a "sudo apt-get clean"
<pawan> hi
<Farnaby> anybody have any expiereinces with 7.10 failing to automount a memory card?
<AdrianStrays> tag, if you're on an ATI card, avoid it
<adub> mount /dev/ttyACM0
<adub> mount: can't find /dev/ttyACM0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<simplynam> on boot menu it show kernel, recovermode, memtest, is it fine
<jerbear> for some reason, file selection dialogs take FOREVER to open in all programs... any ideas what the problem could be?
<adub> the above is where my device is located
<MagicMoonLight> new macs yes they do have intels now will they run on i386 install?
<tag> AdrianStrays: I an on an ATI card.  What was the problem, frglx didn't update cleanly?
<AdrianStrays> tag, I've got two computers using ATI cards and with both Hardy has been a nightmare.
<simplynam> one more thing i insatlled it on resized disk
<tonyyarusso> jordanjay29: either that, or you have a bad mirror defined in your sources file, or have a proxy problem, or a firewall problem.
<Farnaby> It mounts it as a "external floppy drive" and when I try to open it is says that there is probably no media in the drive.
<Southshield> #ubuntu-offtopic
<lewench> Im having an issue where the video output on a movie is ok once or twice, but the second time the colors are blue, green, red. Anyone know why this might happen? EX, http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/VideoOutput.png
<tag> AdrianStrays: what kind of a nightmare exactly?
<Farnaby> The weird bit is that it used to work
<mattlon> Hello, can i get some help getting my x-fi drivers working?
<tonyyarusso> MagicMoonLight: they will run the i386, but will run the amd64 better.
<AdrianStrays> tag, on one yes it was a matter of fglrx not updating properly
<User2005> brb...
<enaner> im installing xubuntu on a old inspiron 5000 laptop ... and now it installs half way thru ... but it freeezes at 6% when its installin program files ... wat shud i do?
<AdrianStrays> tag, on the other I still haven't found the issue.  It has something to do with that replacement for xgl that Hardy has.
<J_Doe> MagicMoonLight, Intel core duo runs i386, intel core 2 duo runs x64 (and i386 of course)
<jordanjay29> tonyyarusso: I've had successful package downloads before. Does apt-get clean alter the mirrors at all?
<simplynam> Magicmoonlight: one more thing i insatlled it on resized disk ?????
<tag> hardy has a replacement for glx?
<tag> hurm
<pwcca> im trying to find the inf file for the ndiswrapper but i cant anyone know where its located????????
<tag> strange
<foxxerer> ﻿/nickserv help
<tag> xgl
<tag> even
<FloodBot2> tag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomtommy> rootkithunter says:    /usr/bin/slocate   [ Warning ]. Any ideas?
<computer13137> I'm running VMWare Server on my Ubuntu 8.04 box, and I'm trying to map the physical parallel port on the machine to one of my VMs to get the printer shared.  The option is deselected, because VMWare didn't auto detect the parallel port.  Is this because Linux is already "using" it or something?  How can I get VMWare to accept my parallel port?
<simplynam> i ordered a CD from shipit
<AdrianStrays> tag, basically I've been forced to keep compiz off, just to get decent performance.
<J_Doe> pwcca, in the windows driver package/cd/ whatever
<simplynam> is it good?
<MagicMoonLight> True Im on a 64 myself but using i386 because of Java and Flash and Keba Dock and Java Looging Glass Not liking 64 I hope they will get thier act togather someday
<jerbear> for some reason, file selection dialogs take FOREVER to open in all programs... any ideas what the problem could be?
<noodlesgc> simplyname yes it is
<pwcca> its on the ubuntu dvd?
<adub> can somenoe help me get my phone mounted to where i can copy files to it from linux
<J_Doe> pwcca, no of course not! its on the driver CD of your wlan card
<Farnaby> adub what sort of phone?
<simplynam> please expaling me why? it is loading slow possible reasons
<tag> AdrianStrays: On some of those ATI cards, compiz has always run like crap.  I have a mobility 1400 and a mobility 1500, on the 1500 compiz hardly works.
<AdrianStrays> tag, if you're pretty handy at Linux, you might fair better, but I personally wish I had waited a while longer, until some point where things work a little better
<adub> it is located on /dev/ttyACM0
<adub> it is a nokia e62
<pwcca> i dont have a driver cd
<tonyyarusso> jordanjay29: No, it just removes the previously cached packages from your disk.  Shouldn't affect anything other than speed.
<foxxerer> ﻿simplynam: where does it load slowly?
<MagicMoonLight> your phone ????
<adub> runs symbian v3
<simplynam> during booting
<kklimonda> which gconf key is responsible for shadow's color in compiz?
<MagicMoonLight> :) lol
<bigtimer121> does anyone know when google is going to release there linux based programs for phones
<AdrianStrays> tag, but thats the thing.  Compiz worked beautifully on Gusty for BOTH machines
<J_Doe> pwcca, well then just get them online. extract the driver. and there's the inf file
<foxxerer> ﻿simplynam:  shutoff the splash screen
 * enaner asks ﻿ im installing xubuntu on a old inspiron 5000 laptop ... and now it installs half way thru ... but it freeezes at 6% when its installin program files ... wat shud i do?
<jordanjay29> tonyyarusso: Thanks. Still confused at this, though.
<adub> i want to be able to copy stuff to phone as well as multimedia card
<simplynam> no gui aur text is showing loading status
<pwcca> i tried that
<MagicMoonLight> are going on dailup ????
<jordanjay29> Is anybody else experiencing connection refused errors when downloading packages from the servers?
<J_Doe> pwcca, for what product is it?
<foxxerer> ﻿simplynam: It will list the hardware it is getting stuck at
<MagicMoonLight> Or Ekiga Software
<tag> AdrianStrays: Yeah, the last few releases I've waited a few weeks atleast to upgrade just because -- it's open source, the public domain does the overwhelming majority of the QA.
<pwcca> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<jordanjay29> That is, via synaptec, apt-get or add/remove programs
<J_Doe> pwcca, well then just get the driver and extract it
<simplynam> when i used live cd then it shown a splash screen now just a blank screen and then it starts
<draginxx> How do I mount to a remote server and keep that mount existing for when  restart the PC it'll be there?
<foxxerer> ﻿simplynam: you can adjust the splash screen for the grub menu.lst
<enaner> :(
<enaner> ﻿ im installing xubuntu on a old inspiron 5000 laptop ... and now it installs half way thru ... but it freeezes at 6% when its installin program files ... wat shud i do?
 * We are all gay!
<jerbear> for some reason, file selection dialogs take FOREVER to open in all programs... any ideas what the problem could be?
 * We are all gay!
<J_Doe> draginxx, /etc/fstab maybe
<SeaPhor> J_Doe, always good to have both the .inf and the .sys files if considering ndiswrapper
<FloodBot2> We: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pwcca> /home/zack/Desktop/ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz
<jordanjay29> draginxx: add it to the session dialogue?
 * We are all gay! it's the truth!!!!!
<pwcca> ive already done that
<pwcca> theres no inf file in it
<noodlesgc> jordanjay29 the servers are probably still slow from the recent release, try using the select best server tool
<J_Doe> pwcca, there must be
<MagicMoonLight> IF Anyone Has Proplems With Samba Remember Drag And Drop To The Mounted Folder Not Copy Paste :) :) :)
<draginxx> Thanks =)
<pwcca> ive looked, scanned, and searched for inf file in there
<dan_> hey
<J_Doe> pwcca, just look for the folder you installed it to (under windows) and copy it
<Scorchin> anyone else having issues with FireFox crashing in Hardy?
<draginxx> Actually fstab wasn't what I was looking for :S hmm
<jordanjay29> noodlesgc: I'll give that a try. I'll switch servers, too, if that helps. I was on the canadian ones, maybe they were having problems.
<dan_> does anyone know if theres any way to have video chats in Ubuntu?
<MagicMoonLight> I do I do I do
<joshua__> what's the best dvd/cd burning program for ubuntu?
<x1250> Scorchin: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<pwcca> any idea where it would be in windows?
<AdrianStrays> tag, well I suppose it comes down to how antsy you are for Hardy.  There seem to be a quite a few people having problems, but then again there is no way of telling how many people are successful.  I suppose you could just ask the compiz-fusion irc about all of this.  I'm not that knowledgible....
<joshua__> dan, skype
<jordanjay29> noodlesgc: thanks, switching servers helped :D
<lirit_> dan_: ekiga
<Scorchin> x1250, yes
<tonyyarusso> !burners | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Scorchin> although, it doesn't have sound, which is odd :/
<x1250> Scorchin: then uninstall it
<dan_> joshua__, thanks alot :D
<joshua__> which is good
<J_Doe> pwcca, i just googled and foudn tons of info and howtos
<Scorchin> x1250, then how can I get flash support in FF3?
<foxxerer> ﻿simplynam: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7197
<J_Doe> pwcca, http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Intel+PRO%2FWireless+2200BG+ubuntu&btnG=Suche&meta=
<pwcca> and i have too none of em helped me
<joshua__> and i does it really make a difference whether it is gnome or kde?
<r2d2> After upgrading to 8.04, I lost the "normal" desktop effects and use of my isight on an early rev macbook. Anyone else experienced this?
<MagicMoonLight> hardy version 8.04 -uninstall
<brandon__> just curious, but is there any jukebox program for gnome that doesn't use gstreamer as its engine?
<tonyyarusso> brandon__: totem-xine, vlc, possibly others
<ketamin[e]> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joshua__> songbird i thing brandon
<J_Doe> Say has anybody experienced any sluggishnes on 8.04 while the internet connection is active? My system works alright so far, but whenever I use the Internet Connection (Wlan USB Stick) the system becomes real slugish and the mous starts dragging. Be it apt-get upgrading, browsing websites. When the connection is idle it works fine, but when there's load is gets sluggish....any ideas?!?
<z00k> hello
<x1250> Scorchin: flashplugin-nonfree + libflashsupport + FF3 = crash in hardy
<b1n0ry> i seem to have gotten a bit of a sunburn. interesting.
<Scorchin> hmmm
<x1250> libflashsupport must be uninstalled
<joshua__> no lag on my hardy
<tag> AdrianStrays: a lot of people update on the first day or earlier.  There seems to be a lot of people having problems, but there are an estimated 8 million ubuntu users all told or something, so it's not surprising people are flooding in here with issues.
<z00k> i dont have a "themes" menu item under system -> preferences.
<Scorchin> it's a shame that flash is such a pain to get working on ubuntu
<jerbear> for some reason, file selection dialogs take FOREVER to open in all programs... any ideas what the problem could be?
<bigdiskool> hello all
<Bodsda> hi
<J_Doe> Scorchin, only on x64 though. works fabulous under x86
<z00k> also, i have compiz installed but theres no option to modify its parameters from the ubuntu desktop menu
<bigdiskool> hi bodsda
<Bodsda> hi
<bigdiskool> do u have hardy heron?
<monkeybritches> 7999999 Ubuntu users are having no issues at all.
<MagicMoonLight> So Ture Tag I thing Hardy going be Good its just new is why we alll have proplems
<z00k> (im using ubuntu 8 x64)
<x1250> J_Doe: libflashsupport works like crap on i386 too
<Bodsda> z00k, you have to install ccsm -- sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<joshua__> scorchin if you are 64bit download through synaptic and it runs fine
<peter617> Has anybody experienced a lockup after changing the privileges of the user which you are logged onto?
<MagicMoonLight> We need a way to report some these bugs I have few good ones they missed
<joshua__> on default firefox
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, yes
<Scorchin> J_Doe, i'm running x86, but the repository flash doesn't work
<J_Doe> x1250, r u using swfdec or gnash?
<brandon__> i'm talking about a program like exaile or rhythmbox. they all seem to use gstreamer if they're gnome based
<z00k> ah thanks
<adub> can somenoe help me get my phone mounted to where i can copy files to it from linux  its located on /dev/ttyACM0   i want to be able to copy files from my computer to my phone
<Scorchin> as x1250 says, it crashes firefox
<joshua__> hmm strange
<J_Doe> Scorchin, thats odd, mine works fine. do u have swfdec or gnash?
<Scorchin> neither, im using flash-nonfree
<ptn107> most issues reported stem from upgrades, and can be solved with a clean install
<adub> i want phone to come up as another drive and what not
<MagicMoonLight> O cell phone is it blue tooth ????
<bigdiskool> i just got it and i have some problems with E: dpkg
<computer13137> I'm running VMWare Server on my Ubuntu 8.04 box, and I'm trying to map the physical parallel port on the machine to one of my VMs to get the printer shared.  The option is deselected, because VMWare didn't auto detect the parallel port.  Is this because Linux is already "using" it or something?  How can I get VMWare to accept my parallel port?
<J_Doe> Scorchin, if u only need it for firefox...go with gnash. works very well on x86
<z00k> E: Couldn't find package compiz-config-settings-manager
<Farnaby> anybody know if this ever got resolved? Seems to be my current problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576902
<noodlesgc> brandon you might try banshee, i dont know if it uses gstreamer, but it is really nice
<Bodsda> z00k, enable all your repo's
<ketamin[e]> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jerbear> for some reason, file selection dialogs take FOREVER to open in all programs... any ideas what the problem could be?
<doug2266778822> how do i mount iso images?
<Scorchin> thanks guys, will check it out now
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, whats the 'whole' error message?
<skinnymg1> help with samba cant read ntfs files
<danc3> doug2266778822: man mount
<Bodsda> doug2266778822, i believe you can mount them the same way as hard drives
<brandon__> banshee uses gstreamer
<z00k> hmm sorry, im not familiar with debian packaging, how do i enable repositories?
<tomtommy> rkhunter says: /dev/shm/pulse-shm-4140971417 WARNING!  any ideas?
<Bodsda> skinnymg1, ntfs-3g ??
<MagicMoonLight> I know now there is a security fetures that ask for a password before mounting NTFS
<Bodsda> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<z00k> synaptic?
<skinnymg1> already have it
<brandon__> so does rhythmbox. so does exaile. so does listen
<Bodsda> z00k, ^^^^
<z00k> yeah saw it thanks
<Steven1> joshua__: gksudo nautilus. Navigate there and delete.
<enaner> in the "Select and install software" for my XUBUNTU i386 alternate ... it freezes after 6% ...w aht should i do ... i need URGENT HELP
<Steven1> Wow that was awkward. Ignore.
<kaf> Is there any web tv software useable,please?
<Bodsda> z00k, synaptic package manager -- System--> Admin--> Synaptic --settings--repo's
<tomtommy> anyone know what this file is in /dev/shm/pulse-shm-4140971417 ?
<bigdiskool> bodsda it says "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem  E:_cache->open() failed, please report.
<noodlesgc> enaner have you verified your cd?
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, then do what it says
<billy> Is there ne one here who works w/ ubuntu PPC
<tomtommy> anyone know what this file is in /dev/shm/pulse-shm-4140971417 ?
<Adys> ok so ive done a bad move (typoed sudo chown -R /. ...) and Im trying to backup some files before reinstalling since the system is quite new, but I need sudo to copy files on the pen drive and its telling me "sudo: must be setuid to root"
<bigdiskool> Bodsda im completely new i don't know how to run it
<tonyyarusso> bigdiskool: try #ubuntu-ppc perhaps
<jerbear> for some reason, file selection dialogs take FOREVER to open in all programs... any ideas what the problem could be?
<Bodsda> !repeat | tomahasamoot
<ubotu> tomahasamoot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<izinucs> tomtommy, looks like something belonging to pulseaudio
<billy> no one thtere
<tomtommy> pulseaudio???
<tonyyarusso> bah, I fail at tab again
<tomtommy> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, in a terminal (Applications--> Accessories--> Terminal) type               dpkg --configure -a
<enaner> noodlesgc: how do i verify my cd? im installin
<Bodsda> md5summ
<Bodsda> sum
<billy> how about ne ever get MOL to work
<jerbear> oh my god hardy is terrible... i thought gutsy was bad
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hello
<[DS]DragonSlayer> quick question
<billy> whats wrong w/ 8.04
<shyster317> lol
<Bodsda> jerbear, not helpfull -- speak it somewhere else
<bigdiskool> Bodsda i did "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then my password and then it gives me another blank line like it wants me to configure but i dont' know wut to type after that
<noodlesgc> enaner most likely your cd is corrupted or your hardware does not meet requirements. kill the installation, boot off of it and select "Check CD for errors"
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, yes?
<jerbear> it's like they're on a quest to break every goddamn thing in the distro
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i have windows & is going to install ubuntu so i'll have 2 O/S, what happen if i don't install boot loader?
<BitFlipper> I have Gusty Server Edition instslled on my home server, would it be advisable to upgrade tp Hardy?
<enaner> noodlesgc:  okay thnx
<Sindacious> is there a way to chmod a folder, and all the contents inside of it?
<kaf> anyone is using linux mint?
<jerbear> Bodsda: i've been trying to get help for problems that i've been having...
<[DS]DragonSlayer> what will it load?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> when i turn on my laptop
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, could you highlight everything then copy and paste it to this site -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org -- then submit and give me the urlplz
<noodlesgc> Sindacious use the -R switch
<tonyyarusso> Sindacious: -R
<Bodsda> jerbear, what problems?
<Johnny_5> nm i finally accomplished what i was tryin' 2 do
<Sindacious> thanks ;p
<Agilo> how to run my dvd on ubuntu
<shyster317> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i have windows & is going to install ubuntu so i'll have 2 O/S, what happen if i don't install boot loader?
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, no boot loader means woindows will use its boot loader which nows nothing of ubuntu so you will only be able to boot windows -- install ubuntu boot loader (grub) and youcan boot both
<jerbear> Bodsda: there are so many, i'm trying to focus on one at a time... the current one is that file selection dialogs (in all programs) take a really long time to open
<shyster317> ;)
<Agilo> !ping
<jerbear> Bodsda: at least 20 sec or so
<bigdiskool> bodsda what do i use for syntax?
<Trikdo> anybody know how to get mozilla-mplayer to work in firefox 2 on hardy?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k thx bodsda
 * roachmmflhyr_ believes nautilus network browser is broken
<billy> oo, quick Q, how do i upgrade my server from 7.10 too  8.04
<Bodsda> jerbear, elaborate --
<Farnaby> I know its bad when i am looking at translated ubuntu forums to try and solve a problem ;)
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, no probs ;~)
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | billy
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ Bodsda, if i ever uninstall ubuntu, what's the best way?
<ubotu> billy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Orbixx> Would anyone know why it seems impossible for me to set a static IP for a wireless connection in network-manager?
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, just leave that
<billy> thnx
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, format with windows
<[DS]DragonSlayer> earlier i went in windows and deleted the ubuntu partition
<jerbear> Bodsda: that's all i have... you go to open a file... wait 20 sec, and the dialog pops up
<[DS]DragonSlayer> but when i turn on the comp, the grub got error 22
<[DS]DragonSlayer> and it couldn't even access windows
<lewench> Anyone got there Sound Blaster extreme Gamer sound card working on Ubuntu?
<Orbixx> Would anyone know why it seems impossible for me to set a static IP for a wireless connection in network-manager?
<enaner> noodlesgc:  is there a way to just skip thefile its stopping on
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SeaPhor> jerbear, thats for you to express somewhere else, we are all here to deal with with what the reality is and help where we can
<Bodsda> jerbear, u mean in nautilus you double clickon a file and it takes 20 secs to open it?
<Agilo> my dvd wont work on ubuntu, it says plugin missing
<tonyyarusso> !dvd | Agilo
<ubotu> Agilo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<roachmmflhyr__> Yup found a bug relating to network browser being broken
<noodlesgc> Sindacious. I dont think so, you probably have to hold the power button down
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, google Super Grub Disk
<Orbixx> tonyyarusso: Sorry, it looked like I disconnected.
<foxhop> I would suggest using VLC for DVD playback
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ bodsda what's that?
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, fixes grub = no more errors
<shyster317> hit the help button -> mutimedia for DVD issues
<SeaPhor> vlc is in  the repos
<jerbear> Bodsda: no.... a file selection dialog...like if you try to open a file in firefox (for example), you would go to the File menu and click open... the dialog that pops up then is the one i'm talking about
<Odd-rationale> To enable playback of encrypted DVD's do "sudo apt-get install totem-xine libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" <-- Agilo
<z00k> Bodsda: thanks, ive gotten it installed
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can anyone help me solve this problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771758
<LSG> Does anybody know if it's possible to install Fusion-icon in Gutsy? aptitude install fusion-icon doesn't seem to work
<jerbear> SeaPhor: i know of no other place to express it... don't take it personally, i'm venting my frustrations
<Bodsda> jerbear, in terminal run   'top'    recreate bug and tell me what app is spiking cpu
<z00k> Bodsda: why am i unable to alter gnome themes btw? theres no "themes" option under system -> preferences or system -> administration
<billy> oo is there a way to shut down a HDD
<shyster317> lsg: try compiz-icon
<demonspork> geez, hardy has some problems, I
<roachmmflhyr__> anyone else have trouble with nautilus network browser finding any computers on your network???
<Sindacious> noodlesgc, thats almost like a friend telling me in order to install whatpulse I needed to use rm -rf /
<demonspork> shyster317, isn't that fusion-icon?
<Bodsda> z00k, System--> Preferences--> Appearence
<shyster317> for hardy yes
<firstboot> what is up with the installer? it's the 3rd time i've tried i want 50gb for vista and rest of the drive for linux there is no option to just use remaining space
<jerbear> Bodsda: no cpu spikes, no high mem usage... it just delays and it does it in any program that uses the gnome file chooser
<z00k> yes, i found that, but it only gives me 4 options
<firstboot> i dont want to resize anything i just want to dual boot
<LSG> shyster317 Can't find the package, just like with fusion-icon.
<Bodsda> jerbear, reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<z00k> er nevermind im dumb
<Bodsda> z00k, whats up?
<jerbear> Bodsda: what??!
<Bodsda> jerbear, its just 1 package
<shyster317> I could be wrong
<z00k> totally overlooked the 'install' button :)
<noodlesgc> Sindacious sorry, wrong nick, meant to tell enaner
<Bodsda> z00k, lol
<Sindacious> noodlesgc, Lol, no problem then :P
<izinucs> firstboot, you might need to choose manual partition when you get to that part of the install.. then you should be able to designate the empty partition
<billy> is there a channel for shell scripting
<SeaPhor> jerbear, i have thicker skin than that, i dont take anything personal, just hope you understand that you step on a lot of toes venting,,, and there are better more effective and fruitful ways of expressing your views
<jerbear> Bodsda: how do you reinstall it? it's already installed
<bigdiskool> bodsda can i send u a snapshot of the error message? its easier than typing it out?
<Bodsda> billy, #bash
<billy> thnx
<Fezzler> After upgrade to 8.04, Login Screen resolution too big; User's Home gone?
<jerbear> SeaPhor: for you maybe...
<shyster317> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, copy and paste to the pastebin then submit it then give me the url of the paste
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can anyone help me solve this problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771758
<bigdiskool> bodsda ok
<LSG> shyster317 I tried Hardy last night, and that fusion-icon seemed really handy. But i went back to Gutsy cause i was having serious problems with animations and video playback
<Bodsda> jerbear, i belive its   sudo apt-get reinstall ...........   man apt-get
<roachmmflhyr__> vlc for dvd playback is crap i just installed it and it wont even play a dvd
<Bodsda> !repeat | [DS]DragonSlayer  --but il try
<ubotu> [DS]DragonSlayer  --but il try: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ketamin[e]> something's wrong. i just did a fresh install and it says there are no updates available
<shyster317> LSG: I like fusion-icon myself
<tonyyarusso> ketamin[e]: why is that wrong?
<noodlesgc> ketamin[e] why would there be updates?
<foxhop> Fezzler: system > Administration > Login window...Is there an option you can tweak in there?
<ketamin[e]> tonyyarusso: because there's always updates after a fresh install.
<LSG> ketamin[e] Hardy or Gutsy?
<ketamin[e]> 8.04
<tonyyarusso> ketamin[e]: it was just release on Thursday....
<tonyyarusso> *+d
<shyster317> LSG: I don't think it's around for gutsy
<LSG> shyster317: I wish i had it here =(
<L> I need some help.
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, how cool -- ive seen this problem b4 -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679257
<LSG> ketamin[e] It's normal then, there are none yet
<[DS]DragonSlayer> really
<ketamin[e]> alrighty
<bigdiskool> bodsda its not giving me the error message anymore..thanks for you help :)...ill be back if i have another question
<ketamin[e]> just shocked
<rkademaster> Hello, sorry to kind of intrude, but I was wondering if I could get any tips for my m1330 overheating issues, my gpu is currently running 55c and cpu 48c on a fresh install of hardy.?
<ketamin[e]> usually there are like 150 or so
<Bodsda> bigdiskool, ok, cool no probs ;~)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> thx for the reply
<shyster317> LSG: I've had good luck with Hardy...Have it on five cpus
<tonyyarusso> ketamin[e]: Not this soon after release there aren't.  Give it a month or two and maybe.
<L> I have a Broadcom 802.11g wireless adapter, and it doesn't look to be working in ubuntu.
<Bodsda> [DS]DragonSlayer, np ;~)
<LSG> ketamin[e] Haha, well it just came out, there'll be some updates in some days, worry not!
<demonspork> so, in hardy, whenever I boot it networking don't work, and I have to "modprobe -r forcedeth" and "modprobe -v forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" which I have had to do on other linux systems, but never ubuntu. And in hardy, when I tried to add those options to /etc/modprobe.d/options it doesn't fix the networking problem and I still have to reload the modules anyway after boot. I am also getting random mouse drifts with any USB mouse I use in
<demonspork>  hardy, and I don't have the problem in any other OS. Please help with mai hardy problems :(
<ketamin[e]> okay :)
<ketamin[e]> did the nvidia shadow problem get fixed? anyone know?
<LSG> shyster317 Five cpus??
<shyster317> LSG: indeed
<ulo> hi can someone please help me debug a sound problem in a fresh 8.04 install?
<LSG> shyster317 You mean like five computers or a computer with five cpus? <.<
<shyster317> LSG: two 64 and 3 32
<L> Is there a way to get my Broadcom 802.11g wireless adapter working in ubuntu?
<Bodsda> ulo, do u have an onboard sound card and a pci soundcard?
<LSG> shyster317 Oooh...wait...why do you have so many comps?
<shyster317> LSG: 5 cpus
<shyster317> ")
<ulo> Bodsda: I wouldn't know.  it's an HP laptop
<shyster317> Hobby on!
<sx66|eee> <shyster317> on a computer?
<Bodsda> ulo, whats the output of   asoundconf list    ??
<hypercool^> Having strange microphone issues with connexant hd audio any help?
<hypercool^> ulo, what model hp?
<Bodsda> !ot | shyster317
<ubotu> shyster317: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pwcca> make KSRC=/path/to/kernel...... whats the path to the kernel?
<ulo> Bodsda: Intel
<L> Anyone know if there is a driver for my wireless card?
<izinucs> LSG I have 7 machines.. one for each family member .. one server and a lappy
<ulo> hypercool^: 8000 series
<Bodsda> ulo, ul find best help in #alsa
<shyster317> sorry ub
<LSG> izinucs Wow...i have 2 =(
<ulo> Bodsda: I thought we were using pulseaudio now (?)
<Fezzler> foxhop: No settings for Login Screen resolution
<izinucs> !broadcom | L
<ubotu> L: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Bodsda> ulo, yer but the alsa guys are switched on with all that imnot ;~)
<ulo> Bodsda: ok, I'll try there.  thank you
<L> Anyone?
<Bodsda> Fezzler, there defined in the individual theme conf file
<foxhop> Fezzler: Not sure, might want to ask again in a few.
<pwcca> whats the path to the kernel
<Bodsda> ulo,  np
<Fezzler> Upgraded to 8.04.  Path to Users' /home gone?
<SeaPhor> jerbear, i have to say,,, "did you have to pay for it and how many times has MS amd windoz dropped the ball? can u go back to 7.x with no issue? " ok, so let it go lots more to do and lots more to come :-))
<Fezzler> Bodsda:  cool.  What conf file?  I can edit it in terminal.
<pwcca> whats the path to the kernel
<Starnestommy> pwcca: it's usually /boot/vmlinuz-($uname -r)
<ulo> no flash packages seem to be installed and yet I have flash.  anyone know how?
<root____1> does anybody knows if GnomeVFS is working under hardy?
<shyster317> ulo: ubuntu-restricted ?
<Starnestommy> pwcca: or /boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r`
<underscore> hey, I just booted ubuntu from windows where I did openGL programming. I would like to do some more openGL programming: how do I get the openGL packages for ubuntu? i.e. gl.h, glu.h, and glut.h?
<SeveredCross> root____1: GnomeVFS is pretty good.
<Bodsda> Fezzler, dunno -- inthe theme folder somewhere
<Adys> ok so ive done a bad move (typoed sudo chown -R /. ...) and Im trying to backup some files before reinstalling since the system is quite new, but I need sudo to copy files on the pen drive and its telling me "sudo: must be setuid to root"
<SeveredCross> underscore: You probably want glut-dev or other -dev packages.
<Adys> any way to fix that last msg?
<ulo> shyster317: nope
<root____1> so Am I still able to ftp through out the opendialog on gedit?
<szymon_g> hi
<underscore> SeveredCross: where can I find those?
<SeveredCross> Adys: Boot into rescue mode, execute chmod +s $(which sudo)
<szymon_g> http://mirror7.escomposlinux.org/comic/ecol-160-e.png :>
<SeveredCross> underscore: No idea to be totally honest, apt-cache search oughta help you.
<rkademaster> ﻿Hello, sorry to kind of intrude, but I was wondering if I could get any tips for my m1330 overheating issues, my gpu is currently running 55c and cpu 48c on a fresh install of hardy.?
<shyster317> ulo: did you click the magic flash button?
<Adys> hrm ok
<SeveredCross> Try apt-cache search freeglut or something like that.
<z00k> how do you change the number of desktops available in gnome?
<ulo> shyster317: lol
<root____1> SeveredCross: so Am I still able to ftp through out the opendialog on gedit?
<Adys> z00k: right click workspace switching applet on the bar and go to properties
<Wizzarrdd> what it is yo
<SeveredCross> root____1: Yeah, should be able to.
<rkademaster> right click on the lower right hand corner boxes, preferences to change desktops
<root____1> SeveredCross: cause I tried and seems is not working on my 8.04
<Fezzler> Where is a login theme config file found so I can edit it in Terminal?  Which folder in SYstem fiels?
<underscore> thanks
<pwcca> i still cant find that damn wireless inf file
<biabia> whats the command to detect devices? my cdrom's arent mounting now after my upgrade
<SeveredCross> Fezzler: Why don't you just use gdmsetup/
<z00k> Adys: im using compiz, the applet is gone
<root____1> SeveredCross: if I click on the gedit's 'OpenDialog'  and then ftp://site.com, then seems like it tries to open it locally
<SeveredCross> root____1: No idea, never tried it that way, i usually mount stuff first.
<SeaPhor> rkademaster, can you edit in bios , because that range seems acceptable
<RandomUsr> anyone know the repo for development audio drivers?
<Fezzler> SeveredCross: How to I use the gdmsetup/ ?
<root____1> SeveredCross: thanks
<RandomUsr> better yet, is ALSA the default sound server in Hardy?
<Adys> RandomUsr: pulseaudio is
<z00k> Adys: and in compiz config manager, the 'number of desktops' option is locked to '1'
<aisotton> Hi! Is it normal that gnome-system-monitor has a *blue* color on hardy?
<Adys> z00k: not sure, sorry :/
<RandomUsr> Adys, know what repo I can get the Sigmatel STAC9271 driver from?
<Adys> No idea sorry
<RandomUsr> s'alright
<|Zippo|> hello, someone had a trouble with desktop's hardy CD?
<crdlb> z00k: change horizontal virtual size
<RandomUsr> I suspect it's in a mutiverse repo
<rnartos> why everytime I start kubuntu with compiz the system tray icon are missing or scattered on the desktop??
<crdlb> rnartos: because kde is broken :/
<|Zippo|> when I'm putting the CD into my notebook, it's been recognized as a blank cd
<z00k> ah thanks crbrocket
<z00k> er
<z00k> crdlb
<foxhop> ﻿rnartos: is your 3d drivers setup properly?
<darthanubis> rnartos, #kubuntu
<rnartos> rnartos: yeah on AIGLX , intel 945GM
<dmsuperman> When using the Shared Folders panel, and I share a folder, how can I specify which users can access the folder? Not even my main account can login from the other PC :S
<rocc> hi guys
<Agilo> some log files keep on appearing in my home file, what to do to avoid that
<darthanubis> !kubuntu | rnartos
<ubotu> rnartos: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rocc> i have wireless
<rocc> issue
<dmsuperman> This is over Samba by the way
<rocc> can some help me out
<crdlb> rnartos: I belive it's fixed in the latest version, but in prior versions, they use a non-standard tray protocol which causes tray icons to float when not using kwin sometimes
<darthanubis> !wifi | rocc
<ubotu> rocc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darthanubis> !ask | rocc
<ubotu> rocc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pwcca> anyone know where Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection .inf driver file anywhere!!!! anyone have any ideas?
<darthanubis> !hardware | pwcca
<ubotu> pwcca: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<martman> during startup i can see the login in screan but after i log in all i see is the brown ubuntu background, no menus or icons. anyoen know whats wrong?
<martman> x started fine
<Starnestommy> pwcca: probably in /etc/ndiswrapper/ if you installed it with ndiswrapper
<Agilo> some log files keep on appearing in my home file, what to do to avoid that
<rocc> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04. I am completely new....I would like to know how I can get a GUI to display what wireless networks are available? I have used the command lshw -C network and it has said my wireless has a driver iwl3945 (Intel wireless 3945ABG) and it is listed as wmaster0 so i would suspect it is installed and setup correctly?
<martin-de-1983> guten morgen zusammen
<koshari> whats the syntax to run a bash script from command line?
<MrKeuner> hi, why is this happening: $ ls .gvfs -> Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/username/.gvfs'
<psycardis> my shift key and caps lock key suddenly stopped working
<Starnestommy> koshari: ./name-of-script or sh name-of-script
<pwcca>  ipw2200: Failed to send SCAN_REQUEST_EXT: Command timed out.
<bluefox83> rocc, connection manager should have an icon on your taskbar, just click it, and you should see all the available wifi networks
<tuntun> erm... Why can't I access the cdrw I just put in?
<isdepopecath> Are there any good cpu temperature monitors for Ubuntu?
<caesa1> Xsane isn't working for me. I get "error during device I/O" But it used to work in Gutsy and Feisty
<RandomUsr> anyone know what project handles sound drivers?
<aisotton> Hi! Can anyone using hardy start gnome-system-monitor and look whether the window and title bar have the same color as the other applications? The thing is *blue* on my machine while everything else has the normal ubuntu colors. Is this normal?
<psycardis> my caps lock shift alt and cltrl keys stopped working...
<Kyle__> RandomUsr: project? like alsa?
<Psico-trash> brasil..
<Psico-trash> alguem ai..?
<Psico-trash> do brasil?
<Agilo> some log files keep on appearing in my home file, what to do to avoid that
<tuntun> isdepopecath, right click on the taskbar
<RandomUsr> does alsa itself develop drivers?
<Starnestommy> !br | Psico-trash
<ubotu> Psico-trash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pwcca> Starnestommy: that dir is empty
<Psico-trash> Starnestommy, fala.. vlw brow..
<needcdrom> hey, anybody got netflix to work on linux?
<MightyTweek> aisotton: they're the same color on mine
<RandomUsr> kyle_ : does alsa itself develop drivers?
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Where?
<aisotton> MightyTweek: very strange. the system monitor is strangely blue on mine. you can check here: http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotky6.png
<martman> during startup i can see the login in screan but after i log in all i see is the brown ubuntu background, no menus or icons. anyoen know whats wrong?
<martman> x started fine
<rocc> I found it, it displays a radio box next to wired network then under that it says wireless networks (which you cannot click) under that it says connect to other wireless network under that it says create new wireless network but does not give me option to list the wireless networks?
<psycardis> ﻿my caps lock shift alt and cltrl keys stopped working... actually they stopped working outside of a cedega window...
<tuntun> isdepopecath, to top or bottom bar. click 'add to panel'
<Kyle__> RandomUsr: either the alsa guys or the kernel guys
<SeaPhor> rocc, have yo looked here to see if compatible? http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<RandomUsr> figured
<aisotton> I'm not sure whether I should report it as bug since I have absolutely no idea why this happens.
<corollax> Is there a specific channel I need to go to get help on an ATI graphics card?
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Oh wow! Thanks! (first time Ubuntu user, just made the switch)
<rporter> hmm
<MightyTweek> aisotton: is that just because it's not the foreground window maybe? do other windows have the same colors when they're in the background?
<bluefox83> rocc, make sure your wifi switch is in the "on" position, and try again, also...if the drivers aren't loaded properly, it wont work
<Starnestommy> corollax: this channel should work
<hypercool^> is there a way to restart my audio devices as if i had rebooted?
<corollax> I used envy to install the latest ati driver on my old gutsy install...
<rocc> how do i confirm if the dirver is loaded correctly?
<aisotton> MightyTweek: no no. It's the same when it's in the foreground. the title bar gets dark blue.
<corollax> and I upgraded to hardy heron last night.  Now direct rendering is broken.
<hypercool^> lol corollax
<rocc> 802.11a/g 	 3945ABG 	 man:8086 dev:4222 	 mini-PCIe 	 ipw3945 	 iwl3945 	 green  	 http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<corollax> yeah, dumb. sorry =P
<bluefox83> rocc, check your restricted drivers manager, see if it's both loaded and being used
<MightyTweek> aisotton: interesting, not sure why that would be
<rocc> there is only ati in restricted drivers
<bluefox83> hrm
<tuntun> isdepopecath, actually they dont have a temp monitor there, but you can add it. Also check out the system monitor
<psycardis> what would cause the shift alt caps lock and a couple of other keys to stop working
<hypercool^> i'm sure there is a way to do this. how can you tell it to reload your audio drivers?
<tuntun> erm... Why can't I access the cdrw I just put in?
<bluefox83> rocc, i dunno, i'm not a wifi guru, i just know what works with *MY* wifi card
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Where would I go to get it to add it?
<|Zippo|> why my vaio's cd drive is not reading ubuntu installation cd?
<SeaPhor> rocc, what encryption is your wireless router using? wep, wpa, wpa2, ??
<aisotton> MightyTweek: like here: http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1jm2.png
<rocc> none
<k4r1m> hello world
<witakr> Can someone explain this error I got when i try to boot after installing a GeForce 6200 OC? http://www.witakr.com/linux/ubuntu/images/ub-nvidia2-boot-error.jpg
<bluefox83> it would atleast show the network, even if it were encrypted
<joshhunt> Is anyone here experiancing troubles with installing Adobe AIR on 8.04?
<rocc> yeah
<Starnestommy> witakr: it could be a bad or very old driver
<LSG> shyster317 Still there?
<shyster317> LSG: yes
<airrob> I just installed a server install of Ubuntu Gutsy on a slice from www.slicehost.com. How do I get cron running? I can edit the crontab with "crontab -e", but it doesn't run.
<LSG> shyster317 I got my fusion-icon!
<aisotton> I remember that one could make different windows look different with the 'advanced' window managers, but I didn't know that metacity could even do this.
<k4r1m> im having a probelm with virtualbox..i have created a virtual machine it loads and everything but my shared folder doesnt show up..i have installed the guest addiotns but no luck
<shyster317> LSG: sweet!
<tuntun> isdepopecath, system menu > administration > synaptic > (hold on for a sec.)
<witakr> Starnestommy, I was following instructions from here and installed the nvidia-glx-new
<bspatafo> i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my macbook alongside os x 10.5 leopard. when i restart, holding the option/alt key, the only boot option is "macintosh hd". i'm wondering if the problem might be with the location i installed grub. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<pwcca> my wireless card is installed and supported. i have ndiswrapper installed and it asks me for an .inf file and ive serached high and low for that damn thing and i cant find it anywhere can anyone help?
<Starnestommy> witakr: isn't the 6200 a bit old?
<pavan> k4r1m, did u mount the vbox shared folder?
<LSG> shyster317: Yeah it wasn't an obvious method...at all. But i made it. Save for an annoying folder inside my home dir., it's perfect!
<witakr> Starnestommy, I was using EnvyNG, which was also suggested here
<MightyTweek> aisotton: sorry, I'm stumped :)
<tuntun> isdepopecath, I've done it lots of times but I,ve forgotten it...
<k4r1m> pavan: how do i do that? the "net use x:\\..." ?
<witakr> Starnestommy, thats what i said but i followed the instructions anyway, yes its a little old
<hypercool^> pwcca, you need to find the windows driver for your card. google it? or check the manufacturer's website
<corollax> I'm also having troubles with Envy/EnvyNG >,<
<pwcca> yea i found it but i cant find that .inf file
<speaker219> k4r1m happens to be here
<pwcca> i have no idea where it is
<speaker219> :ooo
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Ok, I'll look around for an appropriate package.
<aisotton> MightyTweek: ok thanks. I just wanted to check whether this happens only to me or to everybody. I'll look into it tomorrow. Good night!
<IntangibleLiquid> my totem cannot display video of divx encoded avi
<tuntun> isdepopecath, I'll remember it if you'll wait a minute or two...
<pavan> k4r1m, which is your guest os, host os?
<souper> I have a quick question: If i had the beta installed, did the update manager automatically update me to the finalized release?
<k4r1m> pavan: well the thing is that on the virtual machine my ethernet card doesnt have its drivers
<witakr> Starnestommy, all i want to do is use my card instead of my onboard graphics controller
<k4r1m> pavan: guest is xp host is ubuntu
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Awesome, thanks for the help.
<aisotton> souper: yes.
<pavan> then u shud see shared folders as network drives in XP
<k4r1m> pavan: i dont
<SkinnYPupp> How do dell optiplex machines handle ubuntu?
<biabia> whats the command to detect devices? my cdrom's arent auto-mounting inserted media now after my upgrade
<bspatafo> is there any reason that i wouldn't see an option to boot into ubuntu after setting up a dual boot on a man?
<k4r1m> pavan: i think its my drivers for the network..
<pavan> k4r1m, from guest os type \\<SHARED_FOLDER_NAME>
<firewall_> hmm
<k4r1m> pavan: in cmd?
<z00k> my xorg is using 98%  cpu constantly :(
<pavan> k4r1m, from run box or explorer addr bar
<mmiski> hi all
<arrrghhh> ok... so i FINALLY got x11vnc to run at startup properly putting it in /etc/rc.local.  however, as soon as i login, gnome seems to kill the connection and not restart it.
<gogeta> z00k turn off c;-)ompiz
<testdog> hello
<k4r1m> pavan: ok 1 sec
<bspatafo> hi
<z00k> its not running
<tuntun> isdepopecath, still there?
<bspatafo> i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my macbook alongside os x 10.5 leopard. when i restart, holding the option/alt key, the only boot option is "macintosh hd". i'm wondering if the problem might be with the location i installed grub. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yes, I am
<Sax> I can't seem to find any current information on this in the forums...only mention was from a post in 2005 that then subsequently said it was fixed... whenever I run nvidia-settings, and then click 'save changes to x config' it closes with a segfault
<witakr> Can someone please tell me what i must do to use my GeForce 6200 OC?
<tuntun> isdepopecath, ok, have you got synaptic open?
<philip_> anyone knowledgeable with sox? please take a look at this error: http://pastebin.com/d8ae7076
<isdepopecath> yea
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yes, I so
<Sax> running 8.04 amd64 using wubi, nvidia 8600 gt
<david__--> can someone tell me the best channel for help with wireless please
<k4r1m> pavan: i get an error saying "windows cant find.."
<corollax> (or the best help for hope fixing an ATI graphics card?)
<arrrghhh> is there something that causes gnome to kill everything on startup?  like i have x11vnc running from /etc/rc.local.
<foxhop> ﻿witakr: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<corollax> (best forum*)
<joshua__> hey gangsta how do i switch from 2 virtual desktops to "THE CUBE"
<tuntun> isdepopecath, search for 'emifreq' and install it. It will then be available from the 'add to panel menu :)
<corollax> joshua --I can actually help fix this ^,^
<pavan> k4r1m, just to confirm, i hope
<testdog> Question: Kind of seems overly simple, but can't find an answer.. If I want to install an Edubuntu LTSP Classroom Server, do I need to DL the server edition of Ubuntu?
<corollax> do you have the advanced desktop settings configuration editor installed?
<pavan> k4r1m, 1) you mapped /home/k4r1m/some_folder as shared_folder
<Sax> joshua__: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<k4r1m> thats gives me errors
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Awesome, thank you so much. I'm still trying to get a hang of this
<Pelo> joshua__, right click on the desktop changer on the bottom right,  change the number to 4
<pavan> k4r1m, 2) you access it as \\shared_foler in XP guest
<pavan> k4r1m, 2) guest addons installed
<rocc> firstly how do i check if my wireless card driver is working ?
<k4r1m> pavan: gues addons is installed
<x1250> testdog: is there any metapackage fro edubuntu ltsp?
<k4r1m> pavan: i cant map it though
<x1250> fro/for
<bruenig> kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, fluxbuntu, ubuntu server edition, ubuntu christian edition, ubuntu muslim edition, ubuntu studio, mythbuntu.... which one should I use? This is more confusing than choosing a vista.
<demonspork> so, in hardy, whenever I boot it networking don't work, and I have to "modprobe -r forcedeth" and "modprobe -v forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" which I have had to do on other linux systems, but never ubuntu. And in hardy, when I tried to add those options to /etc/modprobe.d/options it doesn't fix the networking problem and I still have to reload the modules anyway after boot. I am also getting random mouse drifts with any USB mouse I use in
<demonspork>  hardy, and I don't have the problem in any other OS. Please help with mai hardy problems :(
<Pelo> !wifi | rocc
<ubotu> rocc: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pavan> k4r1m, shut down guest os (XP)
<rocc> pelo
<tuntun> isdepopecath, have you got the temp now?
<orudie> what is the name of the program that is like photoshop but free ?
<joshua__> thank
<joshua__> s
<pavan> from VBox, Add shared folders
<mmiski> gimp
<bspatafo> gimp
<testdog> uh, it just says DL 8.04, but doesn't specify if it is necessary to DL the Server edition. ONe of the examples mentions the desktop edition
<bat3291> hi, my monitor supports fairly high resolution, however words are difficult for me to read, they are too small. Is it possible to increase the size of text everywhere by default, and keep the resolution the same?
<foxhop> gimp
<Pelo> demonspork, copy that line in /etc/rc.local
<k4r1m> pavan: its turned of
<arrrghhh> orudie, probably the gimp
<bspatafo> i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my macbook alongside os x 10.5 leopard. when i restart, holding the option/alt key, the only boot option is "macintosh hd". i'm wondering if the problem might be with the location i installed grub. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<k4r1m> off*
<hector> hi i am new in this
<Pelo> rocc, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<foxhop> Hi hector
<Sax> anybody else having nvidia-settings crash on them?
<pavan> k4r1m, what error do u see when u add a shared folder from host os
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yup, I've got it. Thanks! Its weird though, because it only shows 1 temp, and I've got 2 cores
<rich_freecomm> I have a funny thing with Hardy......Gweled now is in (I assume) French
<MrKeuner> hi, why is this happening: $ ls .gvfs -> Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/username/.gvfs'
<k4r1m> thats not when i get the error
<Pelo> hector, welcome to the madhouse, please leave your sanity at the door
<demonspork> Pelo, I already did and it doesn't seem to be doing the trick
<hector> someone can help me
<k4r1m> i get the error when i try adding the folder from the guest os
<foxhop> ﻿Sax: can you reproduce error issue?
<hypercool^> i'm having an issue with conexant HD sound. it stops working after opening a website with flash.
<foxhop> ﻿Sax: what are you doing when it crashes?
<tvng> what apps can I use to merge 2 avi files to one ? 
<arrrghhh> is there something that causes gnome to kill everything on startup?  like i have x11vnc running from /etc/rc.local and it kills the connection and won't let me reconnect just after login
<mmiski> has anyone used VMware with Ubuntu (Windows host) and then tried sharing a drive with the host system?  I cant get it to work?
<Sax> all I do is launch it, click on "X Server Dispaly Configuration" then click "Save to X Configuration File"
<Pelo> demonspork, odd,  stuff in rc.local gets run everytime you boot or restart , if youneed to run that line everytime putting it in rc.local shold do it , hmm
<demonspork> arrrghhh, what screen are you using x11vnc with? screen 0?
<pavan> k4r1m, is networking between host and guest established? can u see network icon blinking in vbox window
<Sax> the window closes and all I see are "segmentation fault"
<Pelo> hector, just ask a question and be patient ,  it's a busy channel
<k4r1m> which icon is it?
<tuntun> isdepopecath, :D right click on the graph. It's totally configurable, and you can get it to display activity levels for each core, but I think they would all have the same temp though.
<arrrghhh> demonspork, yesh
<Kaseas> hi, what are the advantages and disadvantages of using a 64bit copy vs a 32bit copy?
<k4r1m> pavan: is the HD icon?
<Sax> arrrghhh: x11vnc needs to be launched from within an existing session, one trick is to have it launch with GDM, add it to the /etc/gdm/Init/Default script, just above exit
<pavan> k4r1m, it looks like double computers, probably next to floppy image on right bottom corner of vbox window
<hector> i install the new ubuntu and don't recognice the wifi card
<pleasehelp> can anyone help with a wireless card problems
<k4r1m> pavan: oh the two screens yeah no it doesnt blink
<bat3291> is there an accessibility option somewhere that will make text easier for me to read?
<k4r1m> actually wiat
<k4r1m> its blinking now
<hypercool^> pleasehelp, what kind of card?
<demonspork> arrrghhh, if you want x11vnc running on screen 0 and be able to see the local desktop remotely, you have to include x11vnc as part of the gnome session I believe
<nano_> hey guys, i have alsa compiled and everything worked fine for numerous months, now if i try to play any audio file,....the program (no matter what i use) crashes....?
<speaker219> hey demonspork
<bat3291> I could change to a lower resolution but I'd rather not
<SeaPhor> Pelo, nice, have that on a macro? i gotta get thet and youŕe right, since hardy release its been mind-numbing, i dont know how you do it bro but you do it well!
<demonspork> hey sp219
<pleasehelp> rtl-8185
<k4r1m> pavan: now it stopped
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yea, they should all have the same temp, or at least similar ones. However, it doesn't show a graph for me, just a little picture of a chip with the temp next to it.
<pleasehelp> real tek
<demonspork> hey speaker219
<demonspork> lol
<Pelo> Kaseas, 64 bit will handle ram of more then 1 gig,  on the other hand it is missing some hardware drivers for stuff like nvidia and ati video card ans some wifi , and no fiash
<ecc`> Hi
<speaker219> demonspork
<speaker219> mask ur host
<speaker219> :o
<bspatafo> i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my macbook alongside os x 10.5 leopard. when i restart, holding the option/alt key, the only boot option is "macintosh hd". i'm wondering if the problem might be with the location i installed grub. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<demonspork> wai
<bat3291> nano_: maybe since the update you have to compile or otherwise install alsa again
<k4r1m> pavan: as i said i have no internet.
<foxhop> ﻿Kaseas: 64bit will run programs in 64bit mode which is inherently faster.  Some 32 bit applications don't have 64 bit support yet
<pavan> k4r1m, what is the ip addr assigned to ur XP vm
<k4r1m> pavan: how do i get that? i honstelly dont know..
<tuntun> isdepopecath, right click the little chip and select properties
<nano_> bat3291: i haven't d0ne any updates
<Kaseas> Pelo: will the 32bit version not handle 2gb of RAM?
<arrrghhh> demonspork, well i added it to the sessions section, and that didn't work... i couldn't login after a reboot.  so i put it in /etc/rc.local and it works great but as soon as i login it kills the connection and i can't reconnect
<ecc`> confidential
<oddalot> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<speaker219> demonspork join where i just invited you to (here)
<bat3291> nano_: oh ... iono then
<alien> can someone tell me how i mount my windows os hardrive so i can see inside of it?
<demonspork> arrrghhh, because the login steals the screen 0 assignement from it, and kills it
<alien> 7.10 gusty
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I've been relaxing making gfxboot themes to blow some steam
<pavan> k4r1m, go to command box (DOS prompt?), type ipconfig in XP
<foxhop> ﻿Pelo: I have flash running on my 64 bit install of ubuntu
<SeaPhor> Kaseas, yes, will do 2g\
<oddalot> anyone know the fastest torrent for regular 8.05 cd?
<arrrghhh> demonspork, weird... my kubuntu install doesn't do that
<oddalot> err 8.04
<nano_> its strange because all my audio playback programs will crash.........?
<isdepopecath> tuntun: It has 2 selections; a check box to display the temp, and a checkbox to use metric units or not
<demonspork> speaker219, I didn't see no invite
<bat3291> nano_: what about cli clients?
<arrrghhh> of course for kde i put it in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup
<corollax_> Does anyone have any experience in fixing direct rendering for an ATI video card (issues involving envy and Hardy upgrade)
<k4r1m> pavan: ok its 10.0.2.15
<alien> anyone help me mount windows os hardrive so i can see inside of it
<hypercool^> foxhop, how do you have 64bit flash?
<Pelo> Kaseas, I'm not quite clear on what the limit is , it's either 1 gig or 2 , I dont have that issue my self, i only have 1 gig of ram,  you'd have to look it up in the forum probably
<shawn_> anyone know how to get xfi sound working in hardy?
<bat3291> nano_: you might get an informative error message
<SeaPhor> Pelo, lol, if i can help lemme know, i feel ya bro
<k4r1m> shawn: which xfi u have?
<pavan> k4r1m, can u ping www.google.com from command box
<nano_> bat3291: what is cli clients?
<Pelo> foxhop, are you also running 32bit version of firefox to get that ?
<shawn_> xtrememusic
<bat3291> nano: music123 is my favorite
<gothicd3vil> hi
<hector> i have problems with wireless internet
<hypercool^> Having issues with flash and audio here. the #alsa channel is dead any help?
<witakr> whats the URL to the pastebin?
<Marshal> i'm running 32-bit ubuntu on 2gb ram np
<Pelo> SeaPhor, just pay attention to the channel and respond when you see someting you can help with
<Gerinych> how do i share a folder over lan
<witakr> nm ill use paste2
<bat3291> nano_: apt-get it and tryi it out
<k4r1m> pavan: nope as i said my network card need a driver to work on xp
<Pelo> SeaPhor, would you lilke to give hector a hand ,  you should know a lot about wifi by now
<nano_> bat3291: thnaks
<gothicd3vil> hey which one is the player that ubuntu have start with a b
<foxhop> ﻿Pelo: I don't think so
<gothicd3vil> ?
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<testdog>  but if I'd like to install the Edubuntu LTSP Classroom server (v8.04), is that installed from the Desktop Alternate CD or the Server Alternate CD?
<k4r1m> shawn: go to system -> pref -> sound
<SeaPhor> Pelo, you got it,, \
<arrrghhh> demonspork, how do i prevent it from doing so or at least work around it?
<foxhop> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008041515 Firefox/3.0b5
<Gerinych> how do i share a folder over lan
<pleasehelp> can any one help with wireless card problem?
<witakr> I just got three errors when i tried to install that nvidia driver... can someone look at it for me? - http://paste2.org/p/23722
<Gerinych> pleasehelp, i can probably
<pleasehelp> trendnet
<hector> you can help me SeaPhor
<dudus> Gerinych: have you tried right clock folder>Properties and then share button
<shawn_> k4r1m,  okay now what
<foxhop> pelo: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008041515 Firefox/3.0b5
<Pelo> hypercool^, flash is teccy in firefox right now with the audio stuff, I occasionnaly get no sound as well on some vids, is this a problem with all of them for you ?
<k4r1m> shawn:  click test by playback, tell me if u hear or dont hear sound
<tuntun> isdepopecath, hmm... There are Is another temp applet, maybe that is the one that displays the graph. You may like to look at the emifreq screenshots at any rate: http://zzrough.free.fr/emifreq.php#screenshots
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, what card do u have?
<Gerinych> dudus, yeah
<demonspork> arrrghhh, I don't know, but I might know in a week or so, I am planning to set it up like that for when I go away and only take a laptop
<bat3291> can anyone hlep me make text a little big bigger? It's hard to read.
<shawn_> k4r1m,  nothing
<pavan> k4r1m, in vbox settings for XP, can u see 'Adapter 0' NAT setup? in the host
<pleasehelp> i can see the drivers but dont knoe how to install
<Pelo> foxhop, thanks,  but if you don'T have a problem I don't actualy have the time , sorry
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<dudus> Gerinych: what's wrong then?
<k4r1m> shawn_: not the first playback the second just to make sure
<k4r1m> pavan: 1 sec
<SeaPhor> hector, what do u need?
<arrrghhh> demonspork, it works beautifully in kubuntu... didn't even run into this problem
<shawn_> k4r1m,  nothing
<Gerinych> dudus, i get this:
<Gerinych> Samba's testparm returned error 1: Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gerinych> Processing section "[printers]"
<Gerinych> Processing section "[print$]"
<Gerinych> Loaded services file OK.
<foxhop> Pelo is that 64bit flash?
<Gerinych> ERROR: lock directory /var/run/samba does not exist
<FloodBot2> Gerinych: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypercool^> Pelo, it's strange. flash audio works fine. the issue is that AFTER flash uses the sound card, nothing else can except other flash.
<shawn_> k4r1m,  has an errror message
<arrrghhh> Pelo, do ou have any ideas?  mr. idea man.
<testdog> is Edubuntu LTSP Classroom SEver installed from Server edition?
<hector> how i know what card i use
<k4r1m> shawn_: alsa?
<Pelo> bat3291, right click the desktop,   select  change wallpaper,   go to the font tab , at the top 95 pcx make it bigger
<shawn_> Failed to connect to stream
<shawn_> k4r1m,  autodetect
<bspatafo> could someone please help me? i installed ubuntu 8.04 on my macbook alongside os x 10.5 leopard. when i restart, holding the option/alt key, the only boot option is "macintosh hd". i'm wondering if the problem might be with the location i installed grub. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<k4r1m> shaw_: try selecting alsa
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yup, that's what I'm using. I guess I just didn't think those 4 boxes under the chip were a graph
<demonspork> arrrghhh, are you running the xclient script on logon or just directly executing gnome?
<hypercool^> Pelo, and the microphone only works if i use an external plugged into the jack. don't know what that's about either but that's a different issue i think lol
<bat3291> Pelo: ooh, thanks :)
<pleasehelp> so i type lspci to see the card but what do i do then?
<shawn_> k4r1m, okay tried
<shawn_> said cannot connect to device
<Pelo> hypercool^, wow,  I know some ppl have had audio problems and removing pulseaudio solved it ,  check in the forum on how to do that
<shawn_> do i need to install xfi drivers
<Pelo> arrrghhh, idea for what ?
<k4r1m> hm i guess so
<arrrghhh> demonspork, uh i didn't do anything special to run gnome...
<hypercool^> Pelo, i'll look into thanks
<ketamin[e]> how do i make it so that on console, user@localhost is a different color then the rest of the text
<k4r1m> opensource.creative.com or something
<shawn_> cannot open audio device for playback k4r1m
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<SeaPhor> hector, please type the name of the person you are talking to
<SkinnYPupp> Is anyone here running a Dell optiplex ?
<k4r1m> pavan: i see 4 tabs
<arrrghhh> Pelo, oh the entry for x11vnc in /etc/rc.local works, but it kills the connection as soon as i login.  i don't have this problem with kubuntu.
<k4r1m> pavan: adatper 0-3
<Pelo> !wifi | hector  you can start with these instructions
<ubotu> hector  you can start with these instructions: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<k4r1m> pavan: and only the first one is enabled
<hector> SeaPhor, thanks
<k4r1m> pavan: and its attached to NAT
<SeaPhor> hector, ok
<demonspork> arrrghhh, so you require that the vnc connects to the local X session? because you could try starting X11vnc with a different screen number and keep them entirely separate
<Pelo> arrrghhh, ok I wouldn't know about the diff gnome/kde would have on this,   what does x11vcn do anyway ?
<arrrghhh> !samba | alien
<ubotu> alien: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bat3291> Pelo: ahh, much better. You're a lifesaver!
<tuntun> isdepopecath, Here is another one. I think this one may have the line graphs http://computertemp.berlios.de/screenshots.php
<SeaPhor> hector, what is the issue?
<lastelement0> ﻿Hi all, everything worked fine in gutsy, but after upgrading to hardy i cannot play mp3 files without my application freezing. Can some one please help?
<david__--> pleasehelp:did you install the restricted driver?
<david__--> and what kind of card is it first
<Pelo> bat3291, my pleasure
<pavan> k4r1m, i'll be right back
<k4r1m> shawn_: for my xfi card i didnt need to download any drivers, either way creative drivers for linux dont support extreme music
<oddalot> lastelement0 maybe it's the application
<k4r1m> pavan: ok
<arrrghhh> demonspork, i'd prefer it to be the same window... well i guess it doesn't really matter the machine is monitorless.  it's just got a power cord and ethernet cable plugged into it.
<AdemoS> Wifi Issue: Compared Ubuntu Gutsy and Hardy 64 bit Live CDs. ---- Gutsy detects my modem and finds wifi networks; Hardy detects my modem and finds NO wifi networks....at all....
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: Are you trying to setup windows like VNC for gnome ?
<arrrghhh> Pelo, remote desktop sharing.
<k4r1m> anybody else wants to try helping me getting my guest os a shared folder/ internet?
<bspatafo> could someone help me figure out why i can't boot into my ubuntu partition please?
<Pelo> arrrghhh, remmeber last week when I had you open firefox with   export DISPLAY ?
<hector> SeaPhora , the card is an Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PC
<demonspork> arrrghhh, you could also try running tightvncserver
<SeaPhor> hector, what do you need help with?
<arrrghhh> Pelo, uhm...
<arrrghhh> demonspork, isn't that windows only?
<shawn_> k4rlm well I just tried xfi drivers
<lastelement0> oddalot its not the application. because it happens in whichever app i use
<shawn_> got an error when it tried to compile
<Pelo> bspatafo, do you get an error msg ?
<dudus> Gerinych: looks like there's something wrong with your samba configuration. try to open synaptic, remove and reinstall samba samba-commom smb-client and smbfs
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: It's two steps, first enable VNC under system - prefs - remote desktop
<arrrghhh> Cpudan80, i just want to be able to connect to a machine remotely.  preferrably the :0 desktop
<pleasehelp> I have a TRENDNET with a REAL TEK chip set RTL-8185
<bat3291> bspatafo: did you do anything resently that could have introduced a problem?
<lastelement0> oddalot its happened with both movie player and amarok
<hector> SeaPhor, ubuntu don't recognize mi wifi card
<bspatafo> pelo, no, ubuntu doesn't show up in boot menu
<roocraig> Anyone here have an ATI express 200 graphics card?
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: Then follow these steps
<Bilange> can anybody tell me a gui based (non-cli) mysql DB administration software?
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Awesome. I'll try both for a while and see how they work out for me. Thank you so muc.
<k4r1m> or does someone know how could i mount a usb drive in vbox?
<bspatafo> bat3291 i just installed it
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<SeaPhor> hector, what card do u have?
<arrrghhh> and if it is rebooted, i want to be able to login to the machine from vnc... it works but dc's as soon as i login.  ok.
<Pelo> bspatafo, is this the grub boot loader or are we talking about the windows bootloader ?
<AdemoS> Wifi Issue: Compared Ubuntu Gutsy and Hardy 64 bit Live CDs. ---- Gutsy detects my modem and finds wifi networks; Hardy detects my modem and finds NO wifi networks....at all....
<hector> SeaPhor, thanks
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: They work with gutsy and hardy, except that the gdm stuff is now at etc/gdm
<bspatafo> pelo the grub boot loader, i think.
<tuntun> isdepopecath, cool
<witakr> How Do i boot without loading x?
<oddalot> lastelemtn0 that is strange, maybe the codecs are bad or something
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: it lets you hit the 0 desktop and do screen sharing - ala windows
<SeaPhor> hector, and what distro u using?
<bruenig> kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, fluxbuntu, ubuntu server edition, ubuntu christian edition, ubuntu muslim edition, ubuntu studio, mythbuntu.... which one should I use? This is more confusing than choosing a vista.
<hector> SeaPhor,but mi father want that stop use the computer
<bspatafo> pelo i think i might have installed grub into the wrong place. i tried two different options
<hector> by thanks
<arrrghhh> Cpudan80, hrm... x11vnc was easier on kubuntu.  i'll see how this works for me.
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: just follow the steps, it'll work
<Gnine> !preference
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Gerinych> dudus, there's no smbfs in the listing
<Pelo> bspatafo, hmmm,  I'm trying to figure out the simplest way of fixing this
<Pelo> bspatafo, meet me in #grub please
<Jahooty> where can i find the build-essential package for ubuntu (really kubuntu) 8.4?
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, do you still need help?
<bspatafo> pelo thanks very much
<pleasehelp> YES PLEASE
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: although it would be advisable to block remote VNC connections for security reasons (ex. SSH to it first, then do vncviewer localhost)
<bat3291> Pelo: super grub disk maybe?
<pleasehelp> having problems with wireless nic
<roocraig> Any graphics card/video gurus here tonight?
<tuntun> isdepopecath, oh, you can install it the same way as the other one (if you didn't know), just search for 'computertemp' :)
<DrDerek> how do I use a .run?
<Pelo> bat3291, not for this we need to make an entry fro ubuntu on his menu.lst file
<AdemoS> Wifi Issue: Compared Ubuntu Gutsy and Hardy 64 bit Live CDs. ---- Gutsy detects my Belkin F5D7050  modem and finds wifi networks; Hardy detects my Belkin F5D7050 modem and finds NO wifi networks....at all....
<bat3291> Pelo: ah, that's not so bad :)
<dudus> !samba > dudus
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, type the name of the person you are talking to
<arrrghhh> Cpudan80, this machine isn't out on the internet.  i tunnel x11vnc thru ssh on my kubuntu main machine all the time, but this regular ubuntu machine has been a hassle... kubuntu wouldn't work at all on this box so go figure.
<pyrohotdog> I just install Hardy on my Dell Inspirion 2600, and I'm stuck with a 640x480 resolution....
<witakr> Can someon tell me how i boot without loading X?
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yea, I did that. I still don't know how to work the .tar.gz thing.
<pleasehelp> seaPhor sorry for yelling
<tuntun> isdepopecath, And you can actually UNinstall in the same way.
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: These instructions should work --- note that you can stop after you do the bit with the XVnc file thing
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, no worries, whats the prob?
<pyrohotdog> How can I add more resolutions/what is the proper graphics driver?
<Cpudan80> arrrghhh: THe rest is all fluff
<foxhop> ﻿witakr: try to google: booting ubuntu without x
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yea, its like the Add/Remove application manager
<bat3291> witakr: wy do you want to do that? The server edition doesn't boot x...
<pleasehelp> Well i can see the nic is there but i dont know how to set it up?
<masmota> cant u just add single to the grub line?
<witakr> because i need to install an nvidia driver and I cant with x loaded
<oddalot> hi, does pidgin provide voice chat?
<masmota> witakr:  shut off X  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bat3291> witakr: maybe you can kill x and then use a virtual terminal. would that work?
<witakr> but i need to insert the card with the computer off
<arrrghhh> 3
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, you there?
<AdemoS> Wifi Issue: Compared Ubuntu Gutsy and Hardy 64 bit Live CDs. ---- Gutsy detects my Belkin F5D7050  modem and finds wifi networks; Hardy detects my Belkin F5D7050 modem and finds NO wifi networks....at all....
<holyguyver> I had a a media player crash & now my sound is not working, is there anything I can do in a terminal to get the sound working again?
<pleasehelp> yes
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, type the name of the person you are talking to
<bat3291> witakr: hmm interesting -- there's gotta be a switch somewhere where you can tell x not to load, I just don't kno where, maybe in xorg.conf
<pleasehelp> seaPhor
<holyguyver> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<witakr> I need to change the run level but I dont know how to do that
<pleasehelp> can you help
<ckin2001> witakr, telinit (runlevel)
<masmota> witakr:  add single to the grub line
<silencedbear> i have a question. I'm trying to add the audio plugin to xmms for the presets and it will not let me add them to the folder anyone could help me ?
<pleasehelp> seaPhor
<pyrohotdog> How do I get a bigger resolution?
<MrKeuner> hi, why is this happening: $ ls .gvfs -> Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/username/.gvfs'
<SeaPhor> pleasehelp, type this   /join #SeaPhor
<roocraig> have ATI Express 200 graphics card, can anyone help me configure it properly in Hardy so I can run visual effects?
<bat3291> witakr: try using "bum" you can get it from synaptic
<kaf> 000
<tuntun> isdepopecath, one last note, you may be able to find other taskbar temp applets to more to your liking. Also, you will find plenty of widgets that read temps if you install 'gdesklets' or another widget-engine, but they sit on the desktop, not the taskbar
<silencedbear> Anyone know how to add the plugin's to xmms ?
<AdemoS> Wifi Issue: Compared Ubuntu Gutsy and Hardy 64 bit Live CDs. ---- Gutsy detects my Belkin F5D7050  modem and finds wifi networks; Hardy detects my Belkin F5D7050 modem and finds NO wifi networks....at all....
<lastelement0> sudo apt-get purge amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok
<Mindaxiz> trying to get skype to work, whats the difference between standard or static version?
<r2d2> Anyone know why from 7.10 -> 8.04 I lost "normal" visual effects on a macbook?
<philip_> anyone knowledgeable with sox? please take a look at this error: http://pastebin.com/d8ae7076
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Awesome, you've been so helpful. There are so many things to learn on this, it has amazing features.
<bat3291> r2d2: do you mean you got the eyecandy version instead?
<silencedbear> it say's im not owner of a folder. How can i make it so im as root to be able to access it ?
<r2d2> bat3291, it's been dropped down to none
<donkey7186> HELP.... How can i install the new ubuntu 8.04
<oddalot> donkey7186...step one, read
<LSD|Ninja> Mindaxiz: static means that it compiles anything it needs from external libraries into the app itself. You get a larger binary but with fewer dependencies
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: Type ifconfig and give me the names of the nic cards
<AdemoS> eth0 is the only card
<AdemoS> loopback is the other
<Gerinych> dudus, now it tells me to enable user sharing
<AdemoS> foxhop, sorry i didn't add your name
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: your wifi card is not installed
<donkey7186> oddalot. i downloaded the program how do i do an image cd. its not working for me
<dudus> Gerinych: it happened with me also, but after I restart it worked fine
<AdemoS> foxhop, well basically, it does detect my modem, because it's in the "Network" list
<AdemoS> and I can activate it
<hypercool^> how can i restart my audio devices without rebooting? is there a way to reload them or something?
<AdemoS> foxhop, I jsut can't find any Wifi access points, that Gutsy did
<tuntun> isdepopecath, It's not all smooth sailing in ubuntu, but enjoy anyway :D
<dudus> Gerinych: maybe if you just restart samba daemon it will work]
<Gerinych> dudus, oh ok, i'll try that, thanks if it works
<roocraig> Can anyone walk me through how to setup my sound since Hardy has detected my card, but no sound yet? Please tell me what commands to run if you would-thanks :)
<bagelong> Is there a wireless guru present.  I am about to go out of my mind trying to get my wireless card recognized.
<Mindaxiz> LSD|Ninja, thx
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: your wireless card isn't installed the network list is leftover from the previous install
<Maxdamantus> hypercool^, try /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: its not seeing anything
<AdemoS> foxhop, I wiped all partions before installing
<hypercool^> Maxdamantus, perfect thanks
<AdemoS> foxhop, let me paste the output for you, hold on
<isdepopecath> tuntun: Yea, I've discovered that, trying to get DVDs to work. However, the community is such a help, so I don't think I'll ever be in a fix I can't eventually get out of.
<pavan> k4r1m, i gotta go, sorry cudn't help much
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: private chat
<wasob> Hello
<hypercool^> Maxdamantus, ok almost pefect. there is no such directory?
<corollax_> Would someone mind helping me with an ATI graphics card issue (especially regarding envy)?
<corollax_> A private chat would be good...
<oddalot> donkey....burn the image to a cd
<jeriath> corollax....get an nvidia card: problem solved :P
<jeriath> jk
<wasob> I need some help...I have Ubuntu 7.10 on a Desktop dualed with Vista...I recently installed a Wireless Network Adapter..Ubuntu doesn't appear to see it though...how do I tell it the adapter is there?
<roocraig> corallex: I have a problem with my ati express 200 card too
<q4a> hi all
<corollax_> jeriath: that's not particularly useful to me, now is it?
<k4r1m> does anybody know how to create iso files in ubuntu?
<jeriath> nah....ive heard a lot of people are having problems with them
<ckin2001> watch out for grub changes on dist-upgrade :/
<jeriath> using 8.04?
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<LSD|Ninja> k4r1m: mkisofs like in any other distro? o_O
<roocraig> jeriath: yes I am using 8.04-ati prob too
<k4r1m> havnt used it but ill dl it right now
<rocc> how do i use a .deb file?
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: still there?
<Maxdamantus> k4r1m, it'll be in cdrtools, if you havn't got that package installed.
<LSD|Ninja> rocc: double click it, it should be associated with gdebi
<silencedbear> how do i login as root to edit a folder ?
<foxhop> sudo su
<Maxdamantus> foxhop, ..
<AdemoS> foxhop, yeah, the problem is my computer is two floors up so cehcking it takes awhile
<Maxdamantus> silencedbear, sudo -s
<donkey7186> Please can someone walk me through on how to install 8.04. I am not getting it to work!!!!!!!!!!
<silencedbear> Maxdamantus,  I've done that but i cant put the file to where i want it to go.
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<JohnPhys> donkey7186:  fewer exclamation marks, please, and you need to have a more specific question, stating what you're specifically having trouble with
<Maxdamantus> silencedbear, why not? If you have root, you can put it on any local writeable filesystem, as long as the directory exists.
<pyrohotdog> How do I add a higher resolution?
<LunaFreeState> I need help with a flash drive
<q4a> hi all, i have samsung q45 f000, i want to setup ubuntu and i'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungQ45 . I successful install ubuntu 8.04 from alternate CD, but now i can't switch to command line by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1. can somebody help me?
<k4r1m> which applications category would it be under?
<donkey7186> Johnphys i download the 8.04 i tried to make an image cd to install. That didnt work. I tried to just click on the exe and that didnt work. i have no idea what else to do. please help
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<q4a> when i have to press CTRL+ALT+F1
<q4a> ?
<foxhop> ﻿Maxdamantus: what is the difference between 'sudo su' and 'sudo -s'?
<wuxia> my laptop hd light is constantly on ... how can I figure out what stupid app is causing all the traffic to my hd ?
<tonyyarusso> foxhop: environment variables and startup scripts.
<roocraig> any sound gurus here that can help me with no sound problem?
<Yarakyo> wuxia: if you type top in a console then it will bring up a process list
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, what sort of sound card are you using?
<Rigonn> Hi
<wuxia> Yarakyo: yes, but I can sort by memory, by CPU ... wher eis the sort by IO ?
<foxhop> ﻿wuxia: system > administration > system monitor
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, lspci | grep -i audio
<Yarakyo> wuxia: im sure you can but im not too familar with how
<AdemoS> foxhop, did you get the  PM?
<Rigonn> I need major help. I'm new to Ubuntu
<JohnPhys> donkey7186:  are you in windows?
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: No... hmmm
<oddalot> Rigonn what's the problem?
<Maxdamantus> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<sorteal> Rigonn : what's up?
<rocc> how do i know where a .deb installed?
<Rigonn> Idk if i am missing anything but I have a mess...
<Rigonn> How can I get the Drivers for my system?
<sorteal> such as
<roocraig> maxdamantus:﻿ ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 (rev 01)
<LunaFreeState> flash drive showing up as cd rom
<AdemoS> foxhop, sent you a hole line of messages..?
<LunaFreeState> bad
<Yarakyo> wuxia: if you type top without anything else the most cpu intense application should be listed at the top
<AdemoS> foxhop, maybe cause  Ididn't identify
<sorteal> Which drivers?
<oddalot> Rigonn google is good
<foxhop> ﻿AdemoS: possible
<Rigonn> Uhm, for my sound card and such, because I removed everything and made Ubuntu my primary OS
<r2d2> Anyone know why from 7.10 -> 8.04 I lost "normal" visual effects on a macbook?
<Rigonn> been googling all day can't seem to find anything
<amirman84> how can i give back to the ubuntu community?
<oddalot> Rigonn hmm it's probably also
<sorteal> sound card I might not be much help.  What sound card?
<oddalot> err
<oddalot> Alsa
<Rigonn> youtube is horribly... everytime I want to see a video it's horribly laggy sound is bad
<nickrud> !contribute > amirman84
<robbie> hi, what would be faster, running windows xp 32 bit on a amd64 host with VirtualBox, or running windows xp 64 bit on qemu with the same amd64 host?
<donkey7186> Johnphys im on ubuntu 7.10
<shyster317> support your local coffee beans
<z00k> hmm
<sorteal> but you get sound?
<z00k> how do you use compiz emerald themes?
<Rigonn> Yes but bad
<z00k> i have one installed in emerald but dont know how to "use" it
<pyrohotdog> amirman84: Buy me a new laptop ;-)
<sarixe> i need urgent help... pidgin is using 100% cpu, and is taking up 2.1GiB of memory... i can't killall it, even with SIGSEGV, and it's uninterruptible.  how can i stop it?
<sorteal> Have you installed graphics drivers
<amirman84> i guess there's no contribute botscript - what were you expecting it to say?
<tonyyarusso> How old does a computer need to be to need the 386 kernel?  Would a Pentium II be in that category, or generic?
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, what happens when you run sudo alsaconf?
<x45> whats the syntax for making an alias
<JohnPhys> donkey7186:  then you should just be able to right click on the iso in nautilus and click "write to disk" or something similar
<Rigonn> Yes
<sarixe> system load average is above 100
<nickrud> z00k unless things have changed, select the theme in emerald manager, then   alt-f2  emerald --replace
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I go to logout from Logout button in menu!
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<amirman84> pyrohotdog: ok, what kind?
<nickrud> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<sorteal> Any idea if your set up is using alsa, OSS or Pulse audio drivers by default?
<amirman84> pyrohotdog: NAUGHT!
<crdlb> tonyyarusso: that should work with -generic
<nickrud> amidaniel see above ^^
<tonyyarusso> crdlb: 'k
<z00k> ah that did it. thanks
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: it says "command not found"
<JohnPhys> tonyyarusso:  386 kernels work on any machine, it's just that the -generic kernels contain some more enhancements for the extra instruction sets.
<shyster317> zook: if you have fusion-icon emerald setting should be on it
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, what about sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart?
<Rigonn> Do not know
<donkey7186> Johnphys if i do write to disc it says "write disk to: (2 options) DVD-RW or File Image
<tonyyarusso> JohnPhys: right, but I know generic doesn't work on some, and wasn't sure which ones.
<billy> echo -n "who is you:";read name;clear;echo "$name is gay"
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: same statement "command not found"
<JohnPhys> donkey7186:  you'll want to pick your dvdrw drive
<sorteal> Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and do a search for those three and see what is installed
<Rigonn> I made a private chat with you sort
<JohnPhys> tonyyarusso: ah, ok.  Yeah, I'm not really sure.
<donkey7186> Johnphys what about the write speed? max?
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, odd.. That should be there by default.. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<graft> hi, i'm finding firefox-b5 to be extremely awful - is there any way i can switch to a previous version of ff in the repository?
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: 8.04 Hardy
<sls> I have hardy installed with likewise, and joined to a domain. How can I make it so that the admins in the domain are able to 'sudo'?
<z00k> anyone know the name of the program that places tasks in an OSX like bar at the bottom?
<Rigonn> WHat do I have to check?
<JohnPhys> donkey7186:  If I remember correctly, max write speeds increase the risk of a faulty burn, I always set mine to 4x just to be sure.
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu!
<nickrud> graft install firefox-2
<Wolf23> helpers, anyone help plz, my two hdd on gutsy was named: windows and hdb5,now on hardy there names show as: 30.5 GB Media ,can anyone help me , thanx
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, try installing alsasound, probably with: sudo apt-get install alsasound
<sorteal> alsa, OSS or Pulse audio drivers
<Maxdamantus> Might be a different package though, not sure.
<rocc> what do i do with a .sh ?
<kahrytan> Anyone care to help me out?
<LunaFreeState> wolf try fdisk -l
<LunaFreeState> that should give you the names
<Rigonn> alsa-base
<roocraig> maxdamantus: E: Couldn't find package alsasound
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: as long as you didn't format / repartition those partitions, /dev/hdb5 should still be there I think
<DanaG> Argh, I can't capture anything through pulseaudio.
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, according to Rigonn, alsa-base
<Maxdamantus> sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<AlabamaHit> where can i find out the differnce in the DVD of Ubuntu and the CD of it....like a list of whats in it...programs and such....
<nickrud> Wolf23 unmount hdb5 , run sudo e2label /dev/hdb5 <name> , then remount it. Should change it's name for you
<Starnestommy> rocc: run it with the sh command
<kangkong> how to convert mp3 to mp4? any command line to use?
<sorteal> k is you tube the only audio issue you have?
<rocc> how do i do that ?
<Maxdamantus> kangkong, ffmpeg -i in.mp3 out.mp4
<DanaG> kangkong: why?  That's lossy to lossy -- bad.
<nemik> is anyone else having trouble with sound in VLC on hardy?
<sls> I have hardy installed with likewise, and joined to a domain. How can I make it so that the admins in the domain are able to 'sudo'?
<Maxdamantus> kangkong, not sure if Ubuntu has ffmpeg by default, though.
<graft> DanaG: i'm sure he has reasons
<nemik> totem is not working either, plays all videos very very slowly. anyone else notice this or know how to fix?
<Wolf23> nickrud:  can u tell me how plz, coz i am newbie on this
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<roocraig> maxdamantus: when ran it says:alsa-base is already the newest version.
<roocraig> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<graft> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu!
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  thanx, but how
<JohnPhys> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<kangkong> Maxdamantus : thnx..
<nickrud> Wolf23 hm, I'm experimenting a bit here myself :) Did it once, checking it out on this laptop
<Rigonn> sorteal: the thing is I'm completely new and very lost.....
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: are you just looking for your old partitions?  whoever suggested "sudo fdisk -l" is correct, that should list everything for you
<Rigonn> sorteal: idk what I have to get to set it up correctly nor what i'm missing
<corey> Can someone help me?
<kangkong> i've heard about faad can faad convert to mp4?
<JohnPhys> donkey7186: Do you have any more questions?
<corey> I downloaded xchat, not to mention, I'm new to Linux, but I cannot find xchat.
<sorteal> Rigonn : I'm NOT being mean but that doesn't answer my question, is you tube your only audio issue?
<corey> Where would it be located at?
<JohnPhys> !ask | corey
<ubotu> corey: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<donkey7186> Johnphys when its done if it works correctly how do i install?
<foxhop> ﻿corey: Ask your question, please don't ask for help, also attempt to keep your statement on one line.
<sorteal> NOT trying
<Rigonn> sorteal : basically, havent used anything else
<JohnPhys> donkey7186:  if you want to install from the cd, you'll reboot
<pyrohotdog> How do I add screen resolutions above what is available?
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: what do you think about the output?
<JohnPhys> donkey7186: but this will erase all info/data on the partition you install to
<corey> I'm new to Linux, and I somewhat got the hang of it though, but anyway,  I installed xchat, but I cannot find where it is.  Any ideas?
<AlabamaHit> coery: applications > internet > xchat
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, try sudo -s, then /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  like if i rename from ntfs tools, it says that hdb5 is in use choose another name
<rocc> once u do a sudo ./d.sh
<sorteal> Try Rythmbox or XMMS (if u have it installed) and make sure it's your drivers and not your internet connection or you tube itself
<JohnPhys> donkey7186: If you're already running gutsy, you should be able to just upgrade to hardy through the update manager
<rocc> whats nextr?
<DanaG> Argh, PulseAudio also won't do surround sound on my Audigy2.
<corey> oh
<corey> I see
<corey> another thing
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu!
<corey> can I get the main version of xchat by chance?
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: then hdb5 must already be mounted
<donkey7186> johnphys. thats fine if i do that but will it automatically read it. cause i have a partition. how do i know it will read the disc
<AlabamaHit> ?
<donkey7186> johnphys how do i use the update manager?
<Rigonn> sorteal: I also had seen I can have WIndows through Ubuntu, how can I set that up?
<corey> I don't want this vrsion of xchat.  I want the main version.  How can I get it ?
<benji> The installer'
<benji> s on the installation disc.
<AlabamaHit> .......
<JohnPhys> Wolf23:  type "mount | grep hdb5" at a terminal
<sorteal> I dont really know have not used Windows in 4 years.
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: That should tell you where your partition is mounted
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  but i cant see the hdd name: hdb5,but they show as 30.5 GB Media <--
<foxhop> ﻿corey:  look to applications > add/remove programs
<shyster317> corey: uninstall xchat gnome, and install plain xchat
<JohnPhys> donkey7186: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<sorteal> I'm sure someone else in this room knows
<roocraig> max:  No such file or directory
<sagar> after i tried using xen and kvm, vmware stopped working...vmware still doesn't work after removing all xen/kvm related packages...how can i get vmware to work again?
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: ah....so you want hardy to display the "name" of the device rather than "30.0 GB Partition"?
<macabro22> Hello.. I have no audio input. Can someone help me debug this issue?
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  /dev/sda5 on /media/hdb5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<k4r1m> Word: ubuntu Definition: Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian" Example: I installed Ubuntu yesterday, it was way more easier than Debian
<corey> I already installed the main regular version of xchat, but I cannot findi t.
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  yes
<josiah> I'm having some serious issues with the official Hardy release. I'm running it on a dual-core AMD 64bit laptop with 3GB of ram. It lags severely when any process is dominant. Anyone know why?
<xcvxvx> I just installed hardy on a black macBook and when I boot up there
<xcvxvx> s a folder with a question mark on it
<Wolf23> nickrud:  wb, did u found my solution?
<xcvxvx> Which means GRUB isn't set up correctly with EFI I think
<benji> XChat should show up under Applications -> Internet
<sorteal> josiah : are you using the AMD64 version or 32 bit version?
<xcvxvx> This always worked under gutsy
<donkey7186> johnphys will it erase everyone for me?
<xcvxvx> Is this broken in hardy?
<corey> gotcha!
<corey> thanks all.
<nickrud> Wolf23 nope, didn't act the way I expected. Checking something else.
<josiah> sorteal: the 64 bit distro..
<BSG75> every once in a while the battery icon shows up on my notification area and tells me my laptop battery is very low and charging.. however, if I unplug power and plug it back again, it says it's fully charged.  if I type acpi -b at prompt it shows me my battery is fully charged.  Anyone know what's going on?
<BSG75> I am using 8.04 amd64
<schnoowork> if ive already updated to 8.04 is it possible to try and update again as i think some things didnt work correctly
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu! got any idea nickrud?
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<SwordManX> hey what software comes w/ ubuntu-studio
<roocraig> Maxdamantus: no command or file found
<graft> schnoowork: you can reinstall, that's about it
<cai> ~goodmooning
<sorteal> I recommend the 32 bit version, I've had issues with a similar CPU since Fiesty as far as the 64 bit version but not with 32 bit
<SwordManX> i dont have it installed but i was tryin to find info on a wiki about it
<josiah> I experience lag when a browser is loading a website, or when Transmission is pulling down torrents, or really when any process is running.
<cyris||> Where does AppArmor log to?
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, try reinstalling alsa-base
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: Ah, sorry, I misunderstood you.  I haven't tried this in Hardy, but it worked in Gutsy.  I just named the folder in /media what I wanted the drive to be called.  In other words, if I wanted teh drive to be called "Win XP", I made a folder /media/Win XP, then mounted /dev/sdawhatever to /media/Win XP
<LainIwakura> !zh | byonk
<ubotu> byonk: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: how do I reinstall alsabase?
<DanaG> What the heck? PulseAudio won't do surround!
<sorteal> 64 bit Linux is just not really "there" yet
<josiah> will the 32 bit distro of Hardy run on my AMD laptop??
<sorteal> Yeah it should
<Maxdamantus> josiah, yes.
<josiah> ah.
<benji> I use 32 bit on my AMD64...worked since Edgy.
<josiah> Dear sweet goodness.
<JohnPhys> josiah: if you're asking because it's an Athlon 64 or something, then yes
<Maxdamantus> You just won't be able to run 64bit apps.
<SuperQ> sorteal: it's "there", it's just not appropriate for average desktop users
<BSG75> sorteal: what do you mean not really "there" yet??
<sls> I have hardy installed with likewise, and joined to a domain. How can I make it so that the admins in the domain are able to 'sudo'?
<josiah> I switched to Ubuntu 3 weeks ago (my first attempt at Linux).
<josiah> I love you people.
<holyguyver> Some one please help, mplayer crashed & now my computer will not play sound, I restarted my computer & still nothing, I am running Gutsy.
<DanaG> What gives?
<DanaG> Why won't PulseAudio do surround?
<josiah> Thanks for the help. I'll install the 32Bit distro.
<josiah> :)
 * josiah loves the Ubuntu community.
<SuperQ> BSG75: Software coders have been bad at writing 64bit stuff since as long as I can remember
<sorteal> Sorry about the "there" comment I really ment that in MY experience 64 bit has been buggy
<shyster317> DanaG: it will
<DanaG> ARGH!
<q4a> hi all, i have samsung q45 f000, i want to setup ubuntu and i'm reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungQ45 . I successful install ubuntu 8.04 from alternate CD and make acpi=off, but still can't start ubuntu - http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0877.jpg
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu!
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  so where is the solution?
<SuperQ> I've been running 64bit linux since 1997
<DanaG> W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 2.
<q4a> cfn someone help me?
<q4a> *can
<cyris||> Anyone around thats using AppArmor? I'm just trying to figure it out, and I have enabled enforcing on samba but I have no idea where AppArmor logs to
<DanaG> Well, it should be using surround51:1, NOT hw:1!
<x1250> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JohnPhys> Wolf23:  Did you see the last message I sent?  About naming folders in /media?
<SuperQ> (I miss that old dec alpha :)
<DanaG> hw:1 is just one pair of channels!
<BSG75> SuperQ: hmm not finding them any worse from my experience.. but I look forward to finding crappy 64bit stuff :)
<sagar> hmm #ubuntu needs some load balancing
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  they already have renames
<kahrytan> Anyone willing to help me with my problem above?
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: how so I reinstall alsa-base? I am brand new to Linux
<SuperQ> BSG75: on average, 64bit is fine
<corey> Another question.  When I install of this stuff on Ubuntu, what folder do I go into to get to it ?
<pakoz> I'm new to linux and i'm trying to get surround sound to work - the default audio drivers don't seem to be working  its a evga 680i onboard sound, realtek ALC885/Azaila HDA
<SuperQ> BSG75: it just doesn't make sense for most people
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: I'm sorry, I don't understand.  "They already have renames"?
<MaxwellsSilverHa> check
<BSG75> do anyone of you know if there's an issue with acpi or the gnome battery manager?
<Owen```>  does anyone have an idea why a two-finger tap with two-finger scrolling enabled on a touchpad would scroll the page immediately to the bottom?
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  and on /media they seems empty
<BSG75> SuperQ: I agree with that completely :)
<holyguyver> Will someone please help me?
<DanaG> PulseAudio is using the wrong device!
<MaxwellsSilverHa> is x chat the same as mIRC?
<sorteal> SuperQ : I just wish more developers and Co. supported 64 bit
<Kyle__> whats pulseaudio do anyways?
<SuperQ> MaxwellsSilverHa: no
<corey> Maxdamantus: no.
<Owen```> pakoz, you will probably have to use alsamixer (type alsamixer at prompt) to configure your channels
<corey> Another question.  When I install of this stuff on Ubuntu, what folder do I go into to get to it ?
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: Let me try to get it to work on my hardy install real quick.  Just to check, You want the drives, as they show up in "Places" and on the desktop, to have some name, like "Music Drive" or "Windows", right?
<DanaG> alsamixer -c0
<DanaG> or alsamixer -c1
<SuperQ> sorteal: Agreed, writing 64bit clean code isn't that hard
<MaxwellsSilverHa> cool just checking if you guys were paying attention!
<BSG75> corey: when you install stuff in ubuntu.. they usually show up in your menues
<pakoz> owen``` thats the default mixer and it doesnt let me set it to 5.1
<benji> PulseAudio does what ESD does, except better.
<sorteal> SuperQ : Really? Then what's the hold up?
<SuperQ> sorteal: bad coders :)
<Maxdamantus> roocraig, I think it's sudo apt-get reinstall alsa-base
<BSG75> corey: if you are new, I recommend keeping to standard applications until you get your feet wet
<SuperQ> sorteal: not everone is Linus Torvalds
<DanaG> I wish PulseAudio would do surround properly.
<SuperQ> ;)
<sorteal> SuperQ : Ha Ha I agree
<shyster317> http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<Maxdamantus> or sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base
<SuperQ> and even Linus isn't right all the time
<rocc> once u do a sudo ./d.sh
<rocc> whats nextr?
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  ok
<Wolf23> gracias
<SuperQ> but probably more often right than I am :)
<benji> You may have to configure PA manually.
<BSG75> SuperQ: know of any bug with the battery applet in gnome?
<sorteal> SuperQ : He was right about GNOME in my opinion
<SuperQ> BSG75: none recently
<MrKeuner> in which files does sessions write the applications to be run on login?
<xcvxvx> Hardy Heron on my MacBook won't boot after installation.  The boot loader isn't working/installed properly because at boot the folder icon with a question mark and Ubuntu won't boot.
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: ok-alsa-base downloaded and reinstalled-now where do I go from here?
<AlabamaHit> how do i get my Trash can to the desktop?
<BSG75> SuperQ: I don't understand why this applet thinks my battery is depleted but charging when acpid -b shows fully charged .. is this something I should worry bout?
<Maxdamantus> SuperQ, Linus might not know everything about every piece of software on Linux either.. His main project was the kernel.
<xcvxvx> Gutsy worked... does hardy heron not working with MacBooks by default anymore>
<SuperQ> BSG75: hrm
<holyguyver> mplayer crashed & then after it crashed all apps in ubuntu gutsy stopped making sound, I restarted my computer but still no sound, please hel me
<DanaG> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/151
<SuperQ> BSG75: ls /proc/acpi/battery/
<DanaG> "             PA perfectly supports surround sound these days and does a simple but automatic up and downmixing. Closing this bug.  "
<DanaG> Perfectly Supports?
<DanaG> Perfect my $BODY_PART!
<LSD|Ninja> xcvxvx: a lot of stuff seems to be missing, moved around or just plain b0rked in Hardy...
<BSG75> SuperQ: do you want the "state"?
<DanaG> Utter bull.
<DanaG> If it worked "perfectly" -- it'd do surround.
<SuperQ> BSG75: no, i'm just wondering if the kernel thinks there is more than one BATX dir
<sorteal> LSD|Ninja : he said Gutsy
<corey> Is there a way to change the screen resolutions on Ubuntu ?
<graft> DanaG: what's it do wrong?
<SuperQ> corey: yes
<BSG75> SuperQ: ack .. there is nothing writted in BAT0
<Maxdamantus> corey, System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<LSD|Ninja> corey: In Gutsy there was, it seems to be missing in Hardy
<DanaG> It doesn't give surround sound!
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu!
<AlabamaHit> corey: system > preferences > screen resolution
<SuperQ> BSG75: huh
<fayetteson> how do u cycle through desktop resolutions via keystroke
<AlabamaHit> opps, lol Maxdamantus beat me to it, lol
<SuperQ> $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<SuperQ> present:                 yes
<SuperQ> :)
<graft> DanaG: what are you testing it with?
<DanaG> Hardware?
<DanaG> Or audio file?
<LSD|Ninja> The one in preferences blows, the control panel they introduced in 7.10 was much better but seems to have been dropped in Hardy :(
<DanaG> I'm just looking in the volume control, and in the log output.
<DanaG> W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support 6 channels, changed to 2.
<DanaG> W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:1 doesn't support sample format float32le, changed to s16le.
<BSG75> SuperQ: yes .. however.. nothing is noted under alarm, info or state
<SuperQ> BSG75: huh
<SuperQ> BSG75: no idea
<MrKeuner> hi, why is this happening: $ ls .gvfs -> Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/username/.gvfs'
<DanaG> Audigy2 does not do 24-bit audio in Linux.  Ripoff.
<fayetteson> great
<DanaG> And PulseAudio refuses to do surround with it.
<BSG75> SuperQ: exactly .. me very confused
<BSG75> :)
<graft> DanaG: audio player, i mean
<AlabamaHit> Is there a way to put my trash can on the Desktop..
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: Audigy2 doesn't do 24 bit anywhere
<BSG75> SuperQ: nm .. I am an idiot
<DanaG> I don't need an audio player to test it.
<graft> DanaG: oh i see
<benji> MrKeuner: Looks like a broken link.
<DanaG> NOt anywhere?  Works fine in Windows.
<graft> DanaG: so your card doesn't do surround, mebbe?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: It inter/extrapolates 24-bit streams to/from 16 bit, just like Audigy 1
<DanaG> Actually, it DOES do surround... if I use surround51:1
<DanaG> But hw:1 is JUST the front.
<roocraig> ﻿Maxdamantus: what do I do after reinstalling alsa-base?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: Linux is being honest with you, Windows isn't
<DanaG> What do you mean inter/extrapolates?
<MrKeuner> benji: how can it be broken, is use hardy 8.04 and did not touch gvfs folder or settings
<DanaG> Not true 24-bit audio?  That's false advertising -- should be illegal, if it's true.
<MrKeuner> benji: can I restart gvfs somehow?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: The DSP in Audigy 1 and 2 is only 16 bit. When you feed it a 24 bit stream it has to up/downconvert it in order to be able to work with it
<raginginsideme2> dumb question: how is linux pronounced?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: It is and Creative were successfully sued over it
<DanaG> So how come they're still advertising it as such?
<foxhop> ﻿raginginsideme2: Lin X
<DanaG> They should be sued again.
<Shadownaught> Linniks?
<benji> MrKeuner: Sorry, I'm new to Hardy, and haven't had time to explore it yet.
<DanaG> Oh, it's "Audigy 2 ZS" actually.
<DanaG> At least, that's what they call it.
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: The case wasn't in the US, it was the UK as I recall
<DanaG> Actual chip on the cardbus one is CA0109-1AG.
<DanaG> Doesn't look like emu10k1 to me!
<DanaG> But in Windows, it uses the Audigy2 drivers, not the SBLive drivers.
<enaner> i want to remote desktop into my friends computer with his permission ... how do i do this
<demonspork> so, in hardy, whenever I boot it networking don't work, and I have to "modprobe -r forcedeth" and "modprobe -v forcedeth msi=0 msix=0" which I have had to do on other linux systems, but never ubuntu. And in hardy, when I tried to add those options to /etc/modprobe.d/options it doesn't fix the networking problem and I still have to reload the modules anyway after boot. I am also getting random mouse drifts with any USB mouse I use in
<demonspork>  hardy, and I don't have the problem in any other OS. Please help with mai hardy problems :(
<DanaG> Can't you not use the DSP?
<LSD|Ninja> DanaG: you may as well just use your mobos onboard sound if you're going to do that
 * enaner asks ﻿ i want to remote desktop into my friends computer with his permission ... how do i do this
<DanaG> Onboard is 2-channel only.
<DanaG> It's a notebook.
<Shadownaught> I need some help, I'm a total n00b at Ubuntu and I'm having trouble using it... If someone can help me, please go into private chat with me
<DanaG> But my onboard will truly do 24-bit 192KHz playback, even in Linux.
<ketamin[e]> Anyone has any idea when the shadows problem with compiz+ nvidia drivers will be solved?
<benji> System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<DanaG> Capture does not work at all on it, though.
<Madpilot> Shadownaught, you're far better off asking your question here initially
<Shadownaught> Ok...
<LSD|Ninja> enaner: he has to have remote desktop enabled and with an account you can use to log in for a start. From ther you can use rdesktop/tsclient to access it. rdesktop looks pretty much identical to the MS RDP client so it shouldn't be hard to get going
<enaner> benji but i want to contro someone elses
<xcvxvx> Hardy Heron on my MacBook won't boot after installation.  The boot loader isn't working/installed properly because at boot the folder icon with a question mark and Ubuntu won't boot.
<Shadownaught> When I start Ubuntu, it loads
<rocc> im having issues with my wirelessc
<DanaG> Capture just hangs mysteriously.
<Shadownaught> but then it goes to a black screen and I have to type in commands.
<xcvxvx> Gutsy worked... does hardy heron not work with MacBooks by default anymore?
<Shadownaught> I have no idea what to do.
<rocc> it seems the driver is installed correctly
<DanaG> But even so... the audio device should still support surround!
<LSD|Ninja> xcvxvx: folder with a ? means no valid system folder. You goofed boy.
<JohnPhys> Wolf23: Sorry, I can't seem to get the same behavior under Hardy as I have in Gusy
<rocc> however i am not able to search for networks
<DanaG> It does... but PulseAudio refuses to use it with surround.
<benji> emaner: If he's using Ubuntu, that's where you set it up. If not, well, I don't know how, but Hardy comes with Vinagre for remote desktop, or vncviewer on older versions.
<DanaG> Oh, how I wish somebody would make a cardbus or expresscard C-Media Oxygen-based card.
<benji> benji: Someone else will need to tell you how to open his computer on another system.
<Madpilot> Shadownaught, did it work off the liveCD before you installed it?
<Shadownaught> Yes
<RandomUsr> New install of Hardy on G33TL Core 2 duo with INTEL HDA which doesn't work
<RandomUsr> Any ideas?
<xcvxvx> LSD|Ninja: How did I goof?  I just installed hardy
<foxhop> ﻿RandomUsr: what doesn't work?
<RandomUsr> foxhop: sound card
<benji> RandomUsr: The installer doesn't work, the LiveCD...more ifo.
<benji> *info
<LSD|Ninja> People are starting to wake up to the fact Creative hardware/software is utter shite now, with any luck they'll either be gone completely or at the very least, just out of the sound card market in a few years
<DanaG> I've woken up to it ages ago.
<cwd> helow
<DanaG> I just hope they somehow let the Aureal stuff out before they die.
<RandomUsr> benji, foxhop everything installed w/o issue but when I started for the first time I had no sound
<RandomUsr> even now
<DanaG> Either that, or make it so that others can replace it.
<devin_> wheres /dev/input/js0 at in hardy?
<spassy> RandomUsr, try to unmute surround in the mixer
<RandomUsr> spassy, I have no sound device according to alsa and lspci
<DanaG> Creative is scum, in my opinion.
<benji> RandomUsr: Did it work in the LiveCD (if you used the LiveCD)?
<fon_rithirong> can anyone tell me where i can ask about dhcp/iptables stuff?
<RandomUsr> benji, no
<RandomUsr> I used the LiveCD
<cwd> imfirst timer with ubuntu..hehehe
<Mexi1010> hello
<RandomUsr> benji, I've checked out the alsa site, but not sure what to do
<Jordan_U> cwd, Unless your nick is something other than what I am thinking this isn't your firs *NIX though :)
<cwd> more chat in nhere
<benji> RandomUsr: Do you know what hardware you're using?
<schnoowork> has anyone run into http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770442 these before ?
<enaner> how do i open "Vinagre"?????????????
<RandomUsr> benji, officially it's the sigmatel HDA
<Mexi1010> if i have vista am i better off resizing my partition in vista?
<MrKeuner> in which files does sessions write the applications to be run on login?
<Mexi1010> before installing ubuntu
<benji> Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<mayakuza> i have the ATI readon x1900. do ennyone know how i can run the driver in fxl somthing. and my computer don't freez up?
<Overboard> any 1 here know about squid ?
<DanaG> Oh, I sooo want a C-Media card!
<Overboard> i'm having problems with it
<DanaG> Creative is evil!  Utterly vile!
<Jordan_U> enaner, I believe it's Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer
<LSD|Ninja> mayakuza: wait for the open source drivers to become usable in another year or so :P
<shyster317> CA0106 ?
<RandomUsr> benji, Sigmatel STAC9271D
<Gnine> !gparted | Mexi1010
<ubotu> Mexi1010: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<mayakuza> LSD|Ninja: i can't w8 that long lol
<Vegan_Cannibal> I got the X1600 had to go back to 7.10 :S
<DanaG> I've also had enough of nvidia; I'm actually going to switch back to ATI in the summer.
<foxhop> I'm out of the loop what did CREATIVE do?
<Mexi1010> thanks ubotu
<Jordan_U> enaner, Or run 'vinagre'
<benji> RandomUsr: I've never dealt with Sigmatel.
<foxhop> No release source?
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG, was that sentence backward?
<DanaG> Nope.
<benji> RandomUsr: I'll see what I can find, though.
<DanaG> I'm sick of nvidia issues.
<Overboard> can anyone help me set up squid
<Daisuke_Ido> did i slip into bizarro world?
<DanaG> Even if ATI is crap.... so is NVIDIA.
<LSD|Ninja> foxhop: Nah, the advertised the Audigy 1 and 2 as being 24 bit capable when the reality was they just weren't
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
<DanaG> And ATI is now open surce.
<RandomUsr> benji, it's just need to install the right modules i think
<DanaG> source.
<Daisuke_Ido> can't say i've ever had a problem with nvidia
<RandomUsr> not sure what those are
<DanaG> ALSO: Creative deliberately cripples their Vista drivers.
<cwd> more sourece code witj ubuntu???i have been request an ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> and ati's specs are out there, it doesn't mean there's a good driver yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG, no shock there
<Jordan_U> DanaG, They aren't really ( NDA and fglrx is still the best we've got )
<mayakuza> is it posible to run the driver from 7.10 on hardy?
<DanaG> IF (I'm in Vista) (break 99% of advertised features on the box!)
<DanaG> If (in XP) (let those features work)
<Vegan_Cannibal> that's the million dollar questions mayakuza
<foxhop> I run onboard sound without any issues
<roocraig> can anyone help me with sound-I reinstalled alsabase and now where do I do from here to make my sound work-I am new to Ubuntu
<cwd> hhhh
<foxhop> 5.1 surround gigabyte board
<Mexi1010> is there a z80 assembler for linux?
<DanaG> I WANT C-MEDIA!  In a notebook form factor.  And not USB!
<mayakuza> Vegan_Cannibal: is it posible? i hate runing my driver in "vesa"
<Jordan_U> Mexi1010, Yes, apt-cache search z80
<Vegan_Cannibal> I couldn't get it to work - reverted back to 7.10 out of frustration lol
<DanaG> Two things I'll be ditching in Summer, then:
<mayakuza> hehe
<DanaG> NVIDIA and Creative.
<tarkus> how can i try out KDE4 ??
<LSD|Ninja> Creative know the bottom is falling out of the consumer PC sound card market, crippling the Vista drivers for their older stuff is purely a way to try and make people buy their latest and greatest but it's more than likely going to backfire hard
<DanaG> It already HAS backfired.
<DanaG> Have you seen their forums lately?
<DanaG> If they'd bring back the Aureal stuff... 100% intact.... then, maybe, they'd be revivable.
<LSD|Ninja> I saw the writing on the wall over 5 years ago with the BSLive, I can't believe it's taken people this long to realise Creative are garbage.
<foxhop> Aureal Vortex
<foxhop> I had that card
<foxhop> lol
<foxhop> <- dated
<FloodBot1> foxhop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris__> where is gener ubuntu chat , i finally got mine set up and stable just wanna chat now
<chris__> general
<benji> RandomUsr: I'm looking for it on the ALSA Project page...I can't see it.
<DanaG> At least now I can get "EAX5" in software on literally ANY sound card.
<DanaG> Too bad it sounds overly metallic.
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I uninstalled firefox-3 and installed firefox-2. I then copied firefox-2 in /usr/bin to firefox. but when i try to access it it says 'Cannot find mozilla runtime directory'. Ideas?
<RandomUsr> benji, let me see if I find it
<Jordan_U> chris__, #ubuntu-offtopic
<roocraig> benji: can you help me with my sound problem-new to Ubuntu 8.04 and I have no sound
<DanaG> The XFXA cards (Extreme Audio... I refuse to spell it like an idiot) use software EAX.
<tarkus> how can i try out KDE4? im on ubuntu gutsy
<chris__> thanks
<DanaG> That may be fine.. but the sound is WRONG!
<Jordan_U> chris__, np
<DanaG> A stone cave should not sound like METAL!
<DanaG> Therefore, the product is BROKEN.
<MrKeuner> in which files does sessions write the applications to be run on login?
<RandomUsr> benji, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel
<sirmike1970md> hi all does anyone know how to have windows and ubuntu see each other while running vmware workstation to run ubuntu
<RandomUsr> benji, that's mine
<DanaG> ... and people have grounds to sue for a broken product.
<DanaG> The host-based-ness is not the issue; the incorrect sound is the issue.
<GeorgeA> 8.04 cannot read my nvidia or my wifi drivers... (they used to be in restricted-manager, they aren't in jockey now)
<masmota>  sue, sue, yes im gonna sue.. i'll probly sue YOU!
<idyllic> hi, I am having problem with Hardy. Ever since update, a lot of process go to uninterruptible state which freeze the windows (firefox, kjournald, opera, etc..). /var/log/ shows nothing abnormal.
<GeorgeA> masmota, weird al ftw!
<benji> RandomUsr: Okay, try this command: sudo modprobe snd-card-hda-intel
<masmota> :)
<DanaG> benji: bzzzrt, wrong.
<DanaG> snd-hda-intel
<RandomUsr> benji, did that it's for older hardware
<Jordan_U> DanaG, I grew up with macs so when I started using PC's I was shocked that there were still ( and now are still ) sound cards that don't sound right, how can some companies not get it right after so many years ? It's not new technology
<User2005> Did I miss anyThing ?
<benji> How about the others in the line above it?
<benji> Don't want to go about compiling modules you already have.
<pakoz2>  my 'taskbar' at the top of the screen seems to have frozen how do i restart it?
<Wolf23> JohnPhys:  so there is no solution?
<User2005> I thought that was a solution...
<RandomUsr> benji, modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Overboard> if any one knows anything about squid and PAM please msg me i need some help
<Jordan_U> pakoz2, killall gnome-panel
<roocraig> can anyone help me with difficult sound problem-no sound in ubuntu 8.04
<Jordan_U> !ask | roocraig
<ubotu> roocraig: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jordan_U> roocraig, What card?
<pakoz2> how ;x? i only know how to get to the 'task manager' through the system drop down
<pakoz2> @jordan_u
<RandomUsr> benji, when I click on the sound control, I get an error about gstreamer finding my device
<tarkus> how can i try out KDE4? im on ubuntu gutsy
<holyguyver>  mplayer crashed & then after it crashed all apps in ubuntu gutsy stopped making sound, I restarted my computer but still no sound, please help me
<tarkus> do i just install kubuntu package?
<benji> Try running alsamixer from the terminal.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Jordan_U: is it possible to install add programs from the Ubuntu 8.04 disc instead of download from server? (i get really slow dl)
<Jordan_U> pakoz2, alt+f2 "killall gnome-panel"
<benji> May give more useful output.
<Rat409> RandomUsr: try sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel?
<DanaG> Any idea how to fix surround sound?
<Overboard> !ask installing squid with PAM, i can't get this to work
<RandomUsr> Rat409 yes to no avail
<Namko> can someone tell me why on Hardy the preview of image files like icons or smilies look so awful or how can I fix it?
<roocraig> jordan_U: what command do I type to find what card I have?
<DanaG> I don't want to have to restart pulseaudio, and then kill and restart my media apps, when I insert my sound card.
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, If you got the DVD then yes, is your internet connection slow or just the apt mirror?
<RandomUsr> benji, alsamixer won't start
<pakoz2> jordan_u: alt-f2 doesnt seem to do anything
<[DS]DragonSlayer> the apt mirror are slow
<benji> Didn't say why?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i inserted the disc
<[DS]DragonSlayer> but it doesn't install from the disc
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it auto-matically download from the sites
<Jordan_U> roocraig, "asoundconf list" should list it if it's detected
<Rat409> RandomUsr: the onboard or factory sound,if not one may need disabling in bios
<[DS]DragonSlayer> like i'm trying to install VLC codecs open office and such, but it dl from site and i get like 4000 bytes/sec
<DanaG> random: WHERE'S MY NOTEBOOK C-MEDIA?
<Jordan_U> roocraig, otherwise 'lspci'
<DanaG> Waah, Asus, PLEASE come rescue us from Creative!
<underdog5004> DanaG, caps=shouting
<RandomUsr> benji, something about snd_ctl_open failed
<DanaG> Yes.  I mean to shout.
<DanaG> s/mean/meant/
<fayetteson> i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now after i login i see nothing but a white box on the corner and thats it
<benji> [DS]DragonSlayer: If you can find the .debs you're looking for, double-click to install with GDebi.
<RandomUsr> Rat409, Trying to use onboard as it's my only sound card
<[DS]DragonSlayer> double click to install w/ Gdebi? eh?
<Jordan_U> fayetteson, Try logging in to a failsafe gnome session
<fayetteson> tried didnt work
<paynito> new hardy install
<fayetteson> only thing i can get into is failsafe terminal
<paynito> ./configure  on tux racer--> C compiler cannot create executables
<GeorgeA> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paynito> what's the deal?
<Jordan_U> fayetteson, Or ctrl+alt+F1 and try "killall compiz"
<roocraig> jordan-U: what is the whole command that I run in the terminal?
<DanaG> Stupid emu(10k1).
<DanaG> I'd rather have a llama.
<fayetteson> is compiz installed by default
<DanaG> BWAHAahahahah!
<Jordan_U> paynito, Why are you compiling tux racer from source?
<paynito> oh, you mean install from apt-get?
<paynito> that sounds better
<bazhang> fayetteson: basic compiz is yes you may want to install ccsm though
<Namko> can somebody help me. is about the preview of image files in Nautilus in Hardy
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how do i install programs from the ubuntu 8.04 disc instead of dl from the server?
<aru4> hey can anyone suggest free fps games for ubuntu ?
<benji> RandomUsr: From what I can see, that just means ALSA hasn't detected your device.
<LSD|Ninja> aru4: nexuiz? tremulous?
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Do you have the DVD or the CD install?
<RandomUsr> well yea
<paynito> DS comment out everything but the cd in your apt file
<[DS]DragonSlayer> CD
<aru4> thanks will try them
<Namko> [DS]DragonSlayer there are little to no software on the CD
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ paynito what do u mean?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oh ok
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Then you have almost all of the apps on the CD then
<Wolf23> helpers, anyone help plz, my two hdd on gutsy was named: windows and hdb5,now on hardy there names show as: 30.5 GB Media ,can anyone help me , thanx
<chris__> apt-cache search games
<fayetteson> what is ccsm bazhang
<Jordan_U> [DS]DragonSlayer, Again, is it your internet connection that is slow or the server?
<benji> RandomUsr: Have you gone through the comprehensive guide?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> server
<bazhang> !ccsm | fayetteson
<ubotu> fayetteson: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<roocraig> jordan_U: what command do I run to find out the sound card?
<benji> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Namko> can someone help me with the distorted image preview in Nautilus, hardy?
<RandomUsr> benji, yup
<[DS]DragonSlayer> trying to find the quickest but the quickest is still slow
<[DS]DragonSlayer> earlier today i was able to dl at 80 kb/s now it's at 7000 bytes
<isdepopecath> Is there any sort of media plugin needed to hear sound on youtube videos?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, whats the prob?
<fayetteson> will try the killall compiz
<benji> Only thing I can think of is it's being detected incorrectly, or it's a hardware error. Do you dual-boot?
<n-iCe> hello can anyone help me with my audio??
<Jordan_U> roocraig, "asoundconf list" or look through the output from "lspci"
<fayetteson> but if i killall compiz won;t that kill my desktop also
<n-iCe> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<paynito> DS edit /etc/apt/sources.list  put ##  in front of everything but the cd
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ paynito k i'll try
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  thanx, on gutsy my hdd was nmaed windows and hdb5,and now i have done upgrade to hardy and the hdd shows as : 30.5 GB Media,how can i rename those hdd to windows and hdb5?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, are you being helped by another?
<Jordan_U> fayetteson, No, it will just leave you without a window manager ( you won't be able to move your windows but they will display ) you can then run "metacity --replace & disown" to get the metacity window manager
<paynito> i did it the otherway, my dvd was scratched or something so i commented it out and downloaded instead of using the dvd, quit getting a bunch or errors
<fayetteson> thanks jordan_u
<roocraig> jordan_U:﻿ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 (rev 01)
<hrlr> Hello!  I'm having issues with my shutdown screen.  Whenever I shutdown it stays in verbose and doesn't give me that lovely Ubuntu Logo with the status bar.  Is there any way I can fix that?
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Did anything show up from "asoundconf list" ? ( that will tell me if it is detected by alsa at all )
<roocraig> jordan_u: lspci command won't work
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Ok, run "alsamixer" and make sure that all channels are turned up and unmuted
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  did u got my message?
<roocraig> jordan_U: yes (SB)
<Jordan_U> roocraig, If it's muted you will see "MM" at the bottom, press 'm' to unmute / mute a channel
<paynito> Jordan _U but what does the C compiler cannot create executables mean, it get that anytime i run ./configure
<rocc> where do i find network-manager on ubuntu?
<AlabamaHit> Whats a good codec pack?
<Starnestommy> paynito: you need to install build-essential
<benji> RandomUsr: I have to go to work now. Good luck. Someone here probably has more experience with sound issues than I do.
<paynito> thanks Starnes
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, look these places ,,, Places>computer> that shows you general names... look in system,administration,system monitor,, that shows you logical names
<roocraig> jordan_u: no everything looks normal=nothing is muted
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu! Please help
<hrlr> Hello!  I'm having issues with my shutdown screen.  Whenever I shutdown it stays in verbose and doesn't give me that lovely Ubuntu Logo with the status bar.  Is there any way I can fix that?
<david__--> Seaphor:back
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Do you possibly have more than one sound card?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  yes on places -> shows 30.5 GB Media
<DanaG> #pulseaudio is silent.
<n-iCe> how can I see my sound card name???
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: Thanks.
<AlabamaHit> How do I put my trash can on the desktop?
<DanaG> Argh, lack of surround is frustrating.
<SeaPhor> Wolf23,   look in system,administration,system monitor>file systems,, that shows you logical names
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu! Please help
<n-iCe> !recycle
<bazhang> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recycle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<DanaG> How do you restore from trash?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i fixed my surround sound today
<roocraig> no only one sound card
<[DS]DragonSlayer> on my desktop
<[DS]DragonSlayer> let me get u the code
<DanaG> Note: my surround sound card is a secondary, hot-pluggable one.
<DanaG> Oh, and capture does not work at all in PulseAudio.
<GeorgeA> !iwl4965
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl4965 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> It just hangs mysteriously.
<rickey> i did my restricted_extras and got my amaork working ,but
<rickey>  my bmpx isnt
<rickey>  what,s up dont they use the same engen
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  yes /dev/sda1  /media/windows ,  and /dev/sda5/ /media/hdb5
<Gnine> type  lspci  in terminal n-iCe
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Try going to System -> Preferences -> Sound and try the test tone with the setting set to pulseaudio and alsa
<DanaG> I wish PA would respect the asoundconf set-default-card setting.
<kahrytan> Can someone please help me? It's simple and easy. Read above.
<n-iCe> Gnine thanks
<n-iCe> I am having problem with a sigmatel
<n-iCe> !sigmatel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigmatel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rickey> do i need sommmething extra to get radio stream to rum on bmpx over amaork
<roocraig> jordan_U: no sound from either
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  what can i do to put on dsktop the two hdd with name: windows and hdb5?
<roocraig> jordan_U: when I ran the lspic command the terminal returned nothing
<Tadas> HI
<masmota> its lspci
<justin__> so happy i finally got wireless working
<Jordan_U> roocraig, 'lspci'
<kahrytan> Help! X keeps crashing when I try to logout using Logout/Shutdown button in menu! Please help
<justin__> thanks ubuntu
<Tadas> Now is it better for server to use debian stable or Ubuntu server edition?
<roocraig> when I ran lspci ther terminal returned nothing---should I reinstall/restart anything?
<bazhang> roocraig: you have no pci devices?
<Gnine> ls (list) pci (pci devices in your computer) . lspci lists pci devices in your puter.
<roocraig> bazhang: none at all
<Gnine> funny
<roocraig> bazhang:using a laptop
<bazhang> roocraig: what does lshw return
<Madpilot> Anyone else having movie-playing problems? Totem-gstreamer is playing *everything* at about half-speed...
<Jordan_U> roocraig, If lspci returned nothing something is seriously wrong
<justin__> i have that problem sometimes map
<justin__> mad
<roocraig> my terminal is returning nothing for anything I type
<annodomini> I just upgraded my girlfriend's Dell Inspiron 6000 laptop from Gutsy to Hardy, and now the screen doesn't turn on after resuming from suspend-to-RAM (shutting the lid). Can anyone offer any advice on troubleshooting this?
<roocraig> what can I do to restart things?
<Madpilot> justin__, never had it before; just finished upgrading to 8.04 this evening...
<bazhang> roocraig: please pastebin sources.list
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Tell me the output ( if it's only one line ) of "lspci; echo $?"
<justin__> same problem here, don't know of a solution though
<justin__> it only happens sometimes on mine, not always
<bazhang> annodomini: sounds like a bug; best to file one at launchpad
<Jordan_U> Madpilot, Does mplayer / VLC play at normal speed
<annodomini> bazhang: what information should I file with it?
<roocraig> jordan_u: my terminal returns nothing-what should I do?
<pyrohotdog> How do I get a higher screen resolution?
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Run the command without the quotes
<pyrohotdog> I'm stuck at 640x480!!
<justin__> pyro, did you get the restricted drivers installed
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @pyrohotdog System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<roocraig> jordan_u: the terminal returns nothing period-just remains blank
<DanaG> How do I fix PA surround?
<pyrohotdog> I'm on a Dell Inspirion, with Intel graphics...
<rod0009> hey guys how do i see my cpu temperature ?
<bazhang> annodomini: just as you have typed it here; if the devs need more info they will ask you to post it--but you need to check back on that bug from time to time for their comments and possible workarounds that people post
<DanaG> Up until yesterday, it worked.
<Gnine> if you have a fn (function key) try it with which ever key allows for screen switching on keyboard.. just an idea, annodomini
<roocraig> it just started doing this after I reinstalled alsa-base
<AlabamaHit> i tried making a launcher but its not working for the Trash that is...
<Jordan_U> roocraig, And you are running the command without quotes?
<roocraig> yes
<DanaG> Isn't there a "trash on desktop" gconf key?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  r u there friend?
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: this is hardy
<absnt> Finally got VNC working but if I try to log into display 0 i.e. to control my current desktop, my computer freezes up, im using the vnc module in xorg.conf and also have a vnc server setup with vnc4server any help would be great
<annodomini> Gnine: thanks, I'll try that, otherwise I'll take bazhang's advice and just file a bug.
<pyrohotdog> bazhang: Yes, Hardy
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Does "echo test" print anything?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | pyrohotdog this may help
<ubotu> pyrohotdog this may help: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<roocraig> jordan_U: test
<hrlr> Hello!  I'm having issues with my shutdown screen.  Whenever I shutdown it stays in verbose and doesn't give me that lovely Ubuntu Logo with the status bar.  Is there any way I can fix that?
<bazhang> roocraig: still waiting on the pastebin of sources.list
<pyrohotdog> I don't have ATI or NVIDIA graphics.
<justin__> you have to have one or the other
<Jordan_U> roocraig, and "lspci ; echo $?" still prints nothing?
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: what card then
<roocraig> bazhang: how do I do pastebin of sources-new to linux?
<miromanyth> how do I get xfce to load?
<pyrohotdog> It's Intel onboard, it's an old Dell Inspirion
<chris__> inspiron1525
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: open up synaptic and isntall the intel drivers then
<pyrohotdog> 2600
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there a program to monitor CPU temp and such on ubuntu?
<roocraig> jordan_u: no result for that command-totally blank
<Madpilot> [DS]DragonSlayer, several. one sec, I'll find the names
<Y-Town> anyone recommend a gui compression utility?
<miromanyth> i log in from gdm to xfce and it just gives me a blank screen
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k
<Jordan_U> roocraig, That frankly shouldn't be possible
<pyrohotdog> Intel drivers are installed.
<shtewe> hello
<miromanyth> how do I get xfce to load?
<absnt> Can I get some help with VNCing into display 0, already have vnc4server and its working for display 1 as its own session
<Madpilot> [DS]DragonSlayer, just search Synaptic for 'sensors' - there's a Gnome panel app called sensor-applet or something similar
<miromanyth> i log in from gdm to xfce and it just gives me a blank screen
<bazhang> roocraig: install pastebinit; then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit (then give us the url it spits out)
<User2005> I got out of that ...lol...
<Jordan_U> roocraig, What is the output of "echo $0" ?
<Ooglez> Hi, I'm trying to install the rar and unrar packages, but whenever I try unraring something, I get a /usr/(I forget the full path)/bin/unrar File does not exist error, but when I ls the directory, I've got rar and unrar sitting in there. Is there a step I have to take after installing the package to complete the installation of them?
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I have /media/F folder but it's empty. How can i remove it?
<rocc> how do i open network-manager?
<pyrohotdog> Do I need to edit my xorg.conf ...?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @ Madpilot there is X Sensors & gDesklets
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: then go to the gui resolution configurator and try to set there
<pyrohotdog> It says it's using the vesa driver?
<ubuntung-pinoy> rocc: System > Admin > Network ??
<Rat409> [DS]DragonSlayer: lm-sensors hddtemp smartmon etc.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> gDesklets sounds like the bar on vista
<roocraig> jordan_U: result is "bash"
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: that is the problem right there
<pyrohotdog> The GUI doesn't have any options besides 640x480
<lavi> got a trouble with installing ubuntu under wubi, it say "no root file system is defined" ?
<Madpilot> [DS]DragonSlayer, one second, let me fire up synaptic. I'm running the sensor applet, but can't remember the package name
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: need to use the intel drivers
<miromanyth> how do I get xfce to load?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @Madpilot it's ok i'll try both
<fayetteson> killall compiz didnt work still cant get my desktop back is there a way i can revert back to 7.10
<hscade> Hi, what version of wine was used in Gutsy?
<User2005> yup leg
<lavi> cannot skip this error msg
<pyrohotdog> bazhang: Okay, how do I change it?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> @Madpilot do u know of any mp3 player that is similar to Winamp?
<justin__> miro i had the same prob, did you restart
<bazhang> miromanyth: you are able to reach the login screen?
<justin__> xmms
<miromanyth> yeah I get gdm
<justin__> dragon
<roocraig> should I restart ubuntu and then try commands again--i am new to linux and the terminal no working is brand new to me and dumb-would reinstalling alsa-base cause the terminal not to work?
<ubuntung-pinoy> hscade: wine versions change quite quickly.. might wanna chech #winhq
<justin__>  xmms
<Madpilot> [DS]DragonSlayer, not offhand; haven't used winamp in years
<chris__> networkmanager is beside th clock looks like to monitors overlapping
<Y-Town> anyone recommend a gui compression utility?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i found xmms2 is that the same?
<Rat409> miromanyth: from gdm or from console startxfce4?
<justin__> similar
<justin__> to winamp
<User2005> I have a prob with the screen not working for the theme?Any THoughts ?
<Jordan_U> roocraig, the command "echo $?" should never return nothing, and is actually a built in function of bash so I don't know how "lspci ; echo $?" could return nothing
<bazhang> audacious is the successor ot xmms [DS]DragonSlayer
<miromanyth> hmm, lemme go try, brb
<ubuntung-pinoy> Y-Town: GUI Compression utility?
<rich_freecomm> winamp = potty humor
<[DS]DragonSlayer> lol
<justin__> lol
<Gnine> !media | [DS]DragonSlayer
<ubotu> [DS]DragonSlayer: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Madpilot> [DS]DragonSlayer, gah, and now I'm having issues getting Synaptic to run. Bugs in my upgrade...
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  can i wait for you, coz its midnight here ;)
<roocraig> it is not returning anything-should I restart ubuntu?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> which one do u recomend?
<hscade> ubuntung-pinoy, i think the whine version from the Synaptic was allways the same
<justin__> rhythmbox and banshee i like as a linux noob myself
<Y-Town> ubuntung-pinoy: Yes... I used ark on Kubuntu, but looking for something in ubuntu
<[DS]DragonSlayer> ooo
<bazhang> roocraig: pastebin sources list first
<andycaass> Is there a way to make evolution mail start up automatically when i log in ???
<justin__> sessions i think
<Jordan_U> roocraig, It can't hurt but both of those commands not working is extremely odd
<bazhang> andycaass: put in you session startup
<andycaass> thanks, ill check it
<User2005> add...
<fayetteson> bazhang do u know of a way to revert back to gutsy from hardy
<bazhang> fayetteson: yes; reinstall
<justin__> lol
<roocraig> yep-no printing in the terminal-nothing
<pyrohotdog> Does anyone know how to switch from the vesa driver to the intel driver...?
<fayetteson> dang
<ubuntung-pinoy> hscade: i recommend asking #winehq.. coz can't remember
<isdepopecath> Is there some sort of pluging I need to watch videos on a website like youtube?
<tokah_> ahh, i have me sessions set to not remember the session but every time i log in i get my same session back with all the windows open
<User2005> getting no theme...though...
<Ooglez> Does Hardy have native support for rar archives without installing the packages? I'm having trouble getting them to work
<bazhang> pyrohotdog: try editing xorg if you wish
<chris__> youtube = flash
<roocraig> usb mouse can't even be detected-werid
<User2005> Yea thats true...
<hscade> ubuntung-pinoy, thanks
<bazhang> roocraig: sources please
<pyrohotdog> bazhang: I wish, but I don't know what to write in place of "vesa".
<Lardarse> pyrohotdog: which graphics card?
<justin__> he said intell
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, just remember or note it,,,
<justin__> intel
<andycaass> Hmm, i have a evolution "alarm" in sessions, however it doesnt notify me about new mails or anything, what is it for?
<pyrohotdog> Ladarse: intel
<roocraig> bazhang: do I need the terminal working to get sources?
<isdepopecath> Ok, well, are there any flash plugins I need to watch videos, such as on youtube? To be more specific with my question, I can watch the videos, but I can't hear them.
<denni> i have some trouble where windows drawing opengl flickers while compiz is enabled. anyone experienced this?
<Lardarse> isdepopecath: can you hear anythiong else?
<pyrohotdog> lspci --> Intel Corporation 82830 CGC
<ubuntung-pinoy> Y-Town: don't wanna use the right-click > create archive?
<bazhang> roocraig: hit alt f2 then type in gnome-terminal
<Y-Town> ubuntung-pinoy: I found it.  file roller is installed but is not listed in the menus... I will fix that  :o)
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  me too i dont know :(
<isdepopecath> Lardarse: Yes, I can play music files just fine.
<crdlb> denni: that's normal for everything other than nvidia
<Rat409> pyrohotdog: i810,i915 etc. depends on chip/card; try lspci | grep VGA
<Lardarse> isdepopecath: hmm... i don't know, then
<Bidget> is there any way I can go back to 7.10? hardy heron is terrible
<Shadownaught> I can't access my Windows files in Ubuntu, how can I?
<meathome> trying to boot the live cd even after selecting safe graphice mode i get video out of range in 8.04
<denni> crdlb:: i see. is it possible to fix it somehow?
<pyrohotdog> lspci --> Intel Corporation 82830 CGC
<crdlb> denni: not yet
<Lardarse> Shadownaught: what sort of partition are they on? ntfs?
<pyrohotdog> Rat409: so, intel82830 ?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23,   look here,,,, this may help,,,  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=65
<Shadownaught> I think so
<isdepopecath> Lardarse: Yea, I've been trying to troubleshoot it all day. I may just uninstall and then reinstall Firefox.
<denni> crdlb:: okay :/ thanks
<obf213> hey can someone help me get this thing to stop remmembering my sesion. i've told it to sop, and ir esear, but i keep getting the same session
<bazhang> Bidget: yes; reinstall
<pyrohotdog> I mean, i82830
<kahrytan> Can someone help me narrow down a bug in Panels?
<roocraig> ok terminal is running
<Rat409> pyrohotdog: probly i810 not positive tho
<Jordan_U> roocraig, run "script" it should start a new shell, all output from this shell will be saved to a file named typescript in your home folder, in this new shell run "lspci ; echo $?" then run "exit" and pasetebin the file ( typescript )
<Bidget> bazhang, ugh
<crdlb> denni: DRI2 will fix it, but it is very experimental for intel and non-existent for ati
<LSD|Ninja> pyrohotdog: you probably need the 810/815 driver for that
<bazhang> roocraig now do the commands upthread that I gave you
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: terrible? how come?
<Lardarse> kahrytan: what sort of bug?
<denni> crdlb: so i should expect flickering some months then
<Bidget> bazhang, I noticed when I was booting up that I have 2 different boot options is it possible I could just pick the old one? maybe?
<crdlb> denni: yes
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, my games dont work anymore and my packages dont install and I just want it back the way it used to be
<Lardarse> kahrytan: (i'm not on ubuntu right now, so i can't test... i'm just curious)
<Bidget> lol
<bazhang> Bidget: that would be an earlier kernel likley not gutsy though
<Bidget> bazhang, ah damn
<pakoz2> using ubuntu 8.04 x64 - Anyone have a recommended video player?  The built in one wont play this mpeg-2 mpgv flac 5.1 video i have
<kahrytan> Lardarse->  If i customize it and try to logout using the applet in menu, It crashes X. If I delete the customizations  (if panel in gconf) then  when i  use applet, no x crash
<Bidget> pakoz2, vlc player has played everything that Ive thrown at it
<Lardarse> pakoz2: vlc?
<Rat409> vlc or mplayer
<roocraig> the command won't work in the terminal at all
<Lardarse> kahrytan: strange...
<pakoz2> vlc works but its botching the audio
<Shadownaught> Lardarse: Do I change the partition?
<justin__> paoz2: install gstreamer codecs?
<pakoz2> its skipping
<ldz420> anyone know the folder that needs to be copied if trying to create new user but not using useradd command?
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: that's odd..
<pyrohotdog> Thanks guys! I switched it from vesa to i810 and it worked!! Kudos!
<BhaalWK> Anyone know why gnome-multi-terminal was removed from hardy?
<justin__> sweet pyro
<Berto> Hi - alsamixer no longer works after upgrading to 8.04:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, Im getting these crash reports and all this crap its really getting annoying
<Lardarse> Shadownaught: no, you just need to mount the partition... but i'm not sure how
<kahrytan> Lardarse->  i thought it was X issue but i narrowed it down that far.
<BhaalWK> Or how I might find out why?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  ok i try
<bazhang> roocraig: I will move onto someone else if you are good there
<chris__> mplayer or vlc this tutorial helped me play almost everything   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683&highlight=dvd+playback
<Berto> Why would my sound device be different?
<Shadownaught> Lardarse: Ok
<roocraig> bazhang: i am not good having troubles
<d3vlabs_> hi
<bazhang> roocraig: then give me the info I asked for
<d3vlabs_> i just installed ubuntu
<chris__> ello
<kahrytan> Lardarse-> any ideas?
<MrKeuner> in which files does gnome-session-properties write the applications to be run on login?
<roocraig> i am trying to but my terminal is not working at all
<Lardarse> kahrytan: none, sorry
<d3vlabs_> how do i get to ircssi client
<d3vlabs_> in ubuntu
<chris__> d3v do you like ubuntu so far
<pyrohotdog> Waaiit...maybe no. I have no window decorations.
<Lardarse> !info irssi
<bazhang> d3vlabs_: install it
<ubotu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: from my experience, Hardy is quite a step up from gutsy.. don't have anything against 7.10, but i find 8.04 better.. u might want to fix those issues, rather than revert to old
<justin__> d3vlabs: synaptic
<Starnestommy> d3vlabs_: sudo apt-get install irssi
<crdlb> MrKeuner: it puts "Autostart apps" in ~/.config/autostart/ in .desktop files, and it saves your session in ~/.gnome2/session
<kahrytan> Can someone help me narrow down a bug in Panels? Customized panel crashes X but Clean slate one doesn't
<pakoz2> another problem im having is large text is odd places Example: http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2504/screenshotpm6.png
<Lardarse> d3vlabs_: sudo apt-get install irssi
<opensource_> please help me..
<bazhang> kahrytan: use the clean one and file a bug on the other
<AlabamaHit> what is differcce in 8.04 and 7.10
<Lardarse> !ask | opensource_
<ubotu> opensource_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kahrytan> bazhang-> Yeah I plan on it. Need to narrow it down
<ubuntung-pinoy> ask! | opensource_
<MrKeuner> crdlb: thank you
<Rat409> d3vlabs_: also irssi-scripts
<ubuntung-pinoy> !ask | opensource_
<bazhang> www.fsckin.com has the details AlabamaHit
<opensource_> sorry..
<d3vlabs_> im reading that ircssi is already pre-installed
<d3vlabs_> is wiki outdated?
<opensource_> disini ada yang dari indonesia gak..?
<roocraig> should I restart ubuntu-my terminal is not working and my mouse is no either?
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: does that also tell me what the difference is between dvd and cd? or another site?
<opensource_> gue orang indonesia..
<d3vlabs_> im using 8.04
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, that will mainly give you better undestanding of how linux sees your drives
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, yeah I know Im just a little frustrated... it seems like I run into problems every time I try to do something hahaha
<opensource_> gw gak ngerti nih bahasa inggris..
<ubuntung-pinoy> !id | opensource_
<ubotu> opensource_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: dvd has alternate live and server
<Lardarse> d3vlabs_: possibly... what happes when you type "irssi" in a terminal window?
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: part of the process ;)
<kahrytan> Can someone help me narrow down a bug in Panels? Customized panel crashes X but Clean slate one doesn't. So I can file proper bug report
<d3vlabs_> actually i havent got to terminal window
<roocraig> jordan_U: what should I do?
<david__--> SeaPhor:back
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal d3vlabs_
<ubuntung-pinoy> kahyrtan: what was the last thing u did b4 experiencing the issue?
<harish> latest xkcd belongs in the topic
<kahrytan> AlabamaHit->  and allot more debs for apps on the dvd
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, seems to be hahaha
<Lardarse> d3vlabs_: alt-f2, type in gnome-terminal (if on gnome) or kterminal (if on kde)
<bazhang> harish: not here please
<d3vlabs_> im on gnome
<d3vlabs_> ok it opens up run
<Lardarse> gnome-terminal, then
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  thanx a lot, but still have another problem about the screen resolution and the frequenc ratio very bad like hurting the eyes?
<bazhang> Lardarse: actually it is konsole ;]
<d3vlabs_> ok then i type irssi
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: u shud hav seen me when i tried my first flavor of Linux > redhat.. took me a week before booting into the darn thing :)
<absnt> ROFL at current xkcd
<kahrytan> bazhang->  cant help me narrow it down?
<absnt> so true
<d3vlabs_> and it says not found
<AlabamaHit> kahrytan: what do you mean debs for apps?...........should i be usinthe the dvd instead of the cd? i have a fast computer and plenty of pace...
<Lardarse> bazhang: oops :-)
<bazhang> d3vlabs_: so need to install it
<kahrytan> AlabamaHit->  CD is better. Alternate, you can update with it. I think.
<d3vlabs_> il just use chatzilla thanks
<kahrytan> *upgrade
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, hahaha well I was never that bad. I tried mandrake first like 5 years ago, and then tried suse. I've only actually started using linux as a primary os recently though
<d3vlabs_> so can u guys show me something cool
<d3vlabs_> in 8.04
<d3vlabs_> that vista dont got
<bazhang> kahrytan: you should first go with what you have; the devs may ask for more-->provide that as needed
<Jordan_U> roocraig, Reboot and try running memtest, if that passes try an fsck ( you may need to do it from a liveCD ) and back up any important files as soon as possible in case your drive is going
<masmota> stability
<Starnestommy> d3vlabs_: compiz
<bazhang> !compiz | d3vlabs_
<ubotu> d3vlabs_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<justin__> theres a million things ubuntu has that vista don't got
<kahrytan> bazhang->  I like to go in with allot of information.
<Gnine> !poll
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<justin__> like a million choices
<d3vlabs_> is XGL that desktop where each environemtn is like a side of a cube
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: good 4 u.. now i've got myself settled into Ubuntu nice and comfy..
<bazhang> d3vlabs_: this is a support channel; the chat channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bidget> :)
<kahrytan> bazhang-> I do know that Nvidia is turned off. and xorg file is reset to default. Ruled out nvidia bug
<sorteal> and no slow down hehe
<bicz> yo 'm sorry but hardy given't to me a positive things..
<bazhang> given't bicz?
<Jordan_U> d3vlabs_, There's compiz if you like mostly useless eye candy ( Vista has mostly useless eye candy but it's nowhere near as cool as your applications on a spinning 3D cube :)
<smallfoot-> anyone noticed firefox like to use alot of cpu even when idle and read or write alot to the disk?
<big_area> i'm trying to do a hard drive install and i get "grub error 15" when trying to boot into the decompressed iso
<bazhang> smallfoot-: what extensions you have
<ubuntung-pinoy> smallfoot: nope..
<bicz> bazhang: mmm yes is little hard to explain
<Jordan_U> d3vlabs_, XGL was an old hack so that you could use compiz, which is the spinning cube thing, XGL is no longer necessary
<roocrai1> jordan_U: i restarted ubuntu-what do you want me to do now?
<kahrytan> bazhang->  where is the x log kept?
<masmota> smallfoot:  i've noticed firefox is slow as hell, and the font resizing takes forever to render
<masmota> smallfoot:  slow as in application, not bandwidth
<Kolkka> can someone help me with grep ? or do I need to go to another channel ?
<Jordan_U> roocrai1, Again, you should back up any important files first, then see if lspci works now
<d3vlabs_> Jordan_U i want to trry the useless spinning cube thing
<big_area> Kolkka, what do you need?
<d3vlabs_> running 8.04 with gnome
<d3vlabs_> what do i need to do
<bazhang> Kolkka: have you read the man page yet?
<Kolkka> yes
<bicz> bazhang: it destroy my old 7.04 :|
<ubuntung-pinoy> !compiz | d3vlabs
<ubotu> d3vlabs: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !ccsm | d3vlabs_
<ubotu> d3vlabs_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<roocrai1> jordan_U: it works now
<d3vlabs_> thanks
<Bidget> hey can someone do me a favor? go to www.starcraft2.com and tell me if the page displays properly for you, cause its not working and I even have flash installed and everything
<bicz> yes bazhang my old ccsm is gone.. a new option disappear from my list :|
<big_area> Kolkka: what are you trying to do with grep?
<Finnisher> I just installed Xubuntu to replace my current installation of FreeBSD. I used the MiniCD because the CD drive on the install system is a bit broken and wanted to minimize the amount of data read from CD. Anyway, I wasn't able to install GRUB nor LILO and when I boot from the hard drive, I'm given, what looks like the FreeBSD bootloader, offering F1: Linux, but when I press Esc, Enter or F1, I only get a loud BEEP.   tl;dr Failed t
<bazhang> Bidget: works fine here-->nice link btw
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: yep.. loads nice
<Kolkka> I'm trying to get a list of people whose last name start with a letter
<masmota> bidget:  yea looks good
<Vegan_Cannibal> this is hillarious - I'm layering in XP into 7.10 it couldn't read the disc for whatever reason - so I put win98 in - and its going great- It looks like I'll have to upgrade
<Bidget> ah damn its not working
<Bidget> it loads up but theres all these big gray boxes
<big_area> i'm trying to do a hard drive install and i get "grub error 15" when trying to boot into the decompressed iso
<roocrai1> jordan_U: i copied the info-now what do I do with it?
<Bidget> are any of you guys using the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<nxusr> oes any have a more robust custom language tool, that you would like to share?
<masmota> bidget:  do they have a play symbol on them?
<bazhang> Bidget: you have flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<Bidget> play symbol?
<Kolkka> grep "^[[:alpha:]] M" file
<sorteal> Yup as in AMD64
<Kolkka> I tried that (letter M)
<DBautell> Bidget, yup, works great... too much racket for this time of night, though
<Kolkka> but didn't work
<masmota> bidget:  im thinking like bazhang
<Bidget> well I had flashplugin-nonfree installed when I had 7.10... would it have changed now that Ive upgraded?
<neeto> I have a command that has to be executed as root, and I want it to be automaticaly run every time I boot the computer. How can I do this?
<nxusr> does any have a more robust custom language tool, that you would like to share?*
<Bidget> or does that really matter
<roocrai1> jordan_u: here is the output
<Finnisher> as expected, a rather difficult problem to tackle...
<Jordan_U> roocrai1, Don't paste it !
<bazhang> neeto what command
<big_area> Kolkka: what do you want to accomplish with the though?
<roocrai1> bazhang: here is the output you asked for:http://pastebin.com/m4da9dd72
<bazhang> roocrai1: pastebin it
<sorteal> Didn't upgrade so I'm not sure never had a "good" upgrade so I don't do it.
<Bidget> yeah i have flashplugin-nonfree installed, just checked
<neeto> bazhang: # echo 2 > /sys/modules/hid/parameters/pb_fnmode
<roocrai1> jordan _U: here is the ouput:http://pastebin.com/m4da9dd72
<GeorgeA> wireless isn't working, if i do sudo iwlist scanning it tells me: "eth1 failed to read scan data : resource temporarily unavailable"
<pawan> unable to install nvidia geforce fx5200 drivers
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: yes it does matter.. try the Adobe vers
<Kolkka> just testing
<masmota> bidget:  do a search for swf in synaptic and remove the adobe version?
<Jordan_U> roocrai1, Sorry, didn't know if you knew about pastebin, many people who come here do not :)
<bazhang> roocrai1: and sources.list please
<blackjackel> I have a problem with the multiple desktop feature. When I launch a game and then hotkey to the other desktop then hotkey back the game has suddenly vanished and I can't alt tab back to it on either desktop but I can still hear it running in the background. Can anyone help me out with this?
<Bidget> masmota, k one sec I'll give that a shot
<GeorgeA> i have intel wireless 3945 pro
<Johnny_5> got vmware on my comp now...installing winbloz ultimate right now
<masmota> k
<artenius> when I play flash videos in firefox, they have no sound and stop/freeze at 5secs. Is this a known issue?   (upgraded to hardy on 24th)
<roocrai1> bazhang: how do I do sources list again? thanks a true newbie
<Johnny_5> guess i'm just a glutton 4 punishment
<Bidget> oh hey when I open up synaptic it tells me I have 5 broken packages too
<Gnine> !flash | Bidget
<ubotu> Bidget: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<masmota> :/
<ushimitsudoki> .jp repositories are down?
<bazhang> install pastebinit roocrai1 then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<RAdams> Hi. My Netgear wg311 v2 uses the acx_pci driver, according to lshw. When I try to connect to the wireless network here, it never gets an ip address. It just goes back to asking for the password. I'm certain the key and settings I'm putting in are correct, and it used to connect to this network just fine... not sure what changed. What should I try?
<Bidget> masmota, did a search for swf didnt bring anything up
<linux_> can someone explain to me what "grub error 15" is?
<bazhang> ushimitsudoki: likely just slow
<Bidget> oh what linux x86 only
<Bidget> wtf
<Gnine> firefox will usually prompt you to install flash if its required..
<bazhang> linux_: you need to update grub
<DBautell> hrm, that site worked here, and I'm running 64
<Bidget> :'(
<linux_> thanks
<ushimitsudoki> bazhang: perhaps - times out for me though. just info for others if they ask.
<Bidget> the weird thing is last night I was on youtube and it was working fine, youtube uses flash right?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, what vid card/display adapter u have?
<bazhang> ushimitsudoki: switch to the tw mirrors they may be faster
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: try removing the flashplugin-free first.. load up the starcraft page again to get the firefox prompt. then install nonfree
<CpuWhiz> i have two nics in this system, both have a local ip via dhcp, but only one has internet access (mac filtering) so how do i tell it to use eth0 for the internet and such... because right now i have nothing unless i stop eth1
<roocrai1> bazhang: thanks for your patience-really appreciated: http://pastebin.com/f7e021c79
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: logically, different kind of flash?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  i have vera , nvidia
<smallfoot-> bazhang, adblock & noscript
<roocrai1> jordan_U:http://pastebin.com/f7e021c79
<smallfoot-> bazhang, adblockplus & noscript
<microwaver> Hello people, anyone got some experience with ndiswrapper and broadcom ?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, nvidia what?
<DBautell> Bidget, and I'm running with that nonfree and 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<bazhang> smallfoot-: this is ff3 beta 5? on hardy? lots of flash tabs running; need more info
<blackjackel> Does anyone know why my game dissapears in the virtual desktop if I try to switch out of it?
<neeto> Lately when a PHP page redirects me, I have been getting stuck without the page automatically refreshing... does anyone know what this is caused by?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  i dont know?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  where can i see it?
<bazhang> roocrai1: you need to enable the security repos
<smallfoot-> bazhang, yes ff3b5 on hardy, not many tabs
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿blackjackel: got that same prob but with dreamweaver running on wine.. haven't got anything yet
<microwaver> !ndiswrapper | microwaver
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, and have you checked System>administration>hardware drivers for restricted drivers?
<roocrai1> bazhang: how would I do that?
<bazhang> smallfoot-: with compiz or no
<stephane_> I have issues with GNUstep since I upgraded to 8.04
<smallfoot-> bazhang, yes compiz on
<Zackymc_k> hey i have tx1000 questions
<bazhang> roocrai1: go into synaptic and enable them then hit reload and try to upgrade
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  there is no any driver there
<ubuntung-pinoy> !ask | ﻿Zackymc_k
<ubotu> ﻿Zackymc_k: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> smallfoot-: try running without compiz first; to narrow down the possible source of problem
<smallfoot-> oh
<blackjackel> ubuntung-pinoy, yeah but this problem didnt exist in feisty!
<hiredgoon> where did the shared folders config go?
<Gnine> xserver issues? try fix xserver option after booting up in recovery mode
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿blackjackel: u running what wine version exactly:
<bazhang> it used to be everyone said 'it worked in windows'; now it is 'it worked in gutsy' ;]
<ushimitsudoki> i have 8.04 on CD and would like to use that to upgrade rather than downloading. However, can't seem to add the CD to Software Sources?
<blackjackel> ubuntung-pinoy, I am not exactly sure, I think latest version
<DBautell> progress
<Squa7ch> I uninstalled Firefox 3 Beta 5 and installed 2.0.0.14 and now none of my add-ons will install, I receive an error Oo
<DBautell> ushimitsudoki, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. If you don't want to/can't burn a disc, you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<blackjackel> yep, latest version 0.9.60
<bazhang> ushimitsudoki: enable it in synaptic
<roocrai1> bazhang: security repos enabled-thanks (where do I go from here now?)
<Zackymc_k> when i go to enable drivers in "Hardware Drivers" the box is checked but it says its not in use??? so i recheck it and restart and i get the same thing... btw this is for the nvidia drivers
<andycaass> arent there any repos for cdemu?
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿blackjackel: Applications > Wine > Configure Wine: About tab
<bazhang> roocrai1: not hit reload or refresh in synaptic (forgot the name)
<bazhang> roocrai1: now
<blackjackel> ubuntung-pinoy, yeah its the latest version 0.9.60
<roocrai1> bazhang: i did that already-now what do I do?
<ushimitsudoki> DBautell: ah. i only have the normal CD i think - so that is a no-go?
<Squa7ch> havinf trouble installing add-ons in firefox, help?
<Shadownaught> How do I stop the BusyBox error?
<DBautell> ushimitsudoki, right
<roocrai1> jordan_U: what do you think about what I sent you?
<bazhang> andycaass: what is that; apt-cache search cdemu will tell you
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿blackjackel: hav u tried going back a few versions?
<microwaver> Anyone got experience with broadcom cards in Vostro 1000 dell laptops?
<SeaPhor> ok, then look at ,,, do this gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and paste all to pastebin unless you see the prob,
<bazhang> roocrai1: try to upgrade
<hiredgoon> and when is xmms coming back into the repos?  :)
<bazhang> hiredgoon: audacious is there xmms is not maintained anymore
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿blackjackel: also, i tried diabling compiz and it seemed to work for me
<hiredgoon> ah
<hiredgoon> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Shadownaught: you never reach the login screen?
<Squa7ch> I uninstalled Firefox 3 Beta 5 and installed 2.0.0.14 and now none of my add-ons will install, I receive an error Oo
<Squa7ch> havinf trouble installing add-ons in firefox, help?
<blackjackel> ubuntung-pinoy, ill try that, thanks!
<Shadownaught> bazhang: I did once, but not anymore
<bazhang> Squa7ch: what exact errors; specify
<masmota> bazhang:  i noticed vlc plays across network drives now, is there a way to good audacious to do the same?
<roocrai1> bazhang: ran update and it says system is up to date
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿blackjackel: np
<masmota> *get
<bazhang> Shadownaught: is the cd damaged then?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  ok u want me to paste u?
<Squa7ch> I uninstalled ff 3 beta 5 because most of my add-ons were incompatible, installed 2.0.0.14, now none of them will install
<Shadownaught> bazhang: I don't use the CD
<Rat409> microwaver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, post the pastbin addy
<bazhang> Shadownaught: busy box with an installed system?
<Shadownaught> bazhang: yeah
<microwaver> Rat409, thanks, been trying to do that several times
<bazhang> uh oh
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Squa7ch: hav u tried copy-pasting the .mozilla folder from old to new?
<Shadownaught> What?!
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  http://pastie.org/187921
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, I uninstalled the flashplugin, but when I load up the website it doesnt give me a prompt or anything
<Squa7ch> dunno, installed it from synaptic
<sacamano> does anyone know where to register complaints about the new ubuntu? (minor issues) not bugs, just things i don't like they changed
<tiramisu> god
<bazhang> !brainstorm | sacamano
<ubotu> sacamano: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<sacamano> ty bazhang
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: if u're on ff3 beta 5, try searching plugins for flash and look for nonfree
<roocrai1> bazhang: where do i go from here?
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, ok so would I be searching through the plugins on firefox's website or...?
<bazhang> roocrai1: forgot your original problem with the non-working terminal--what is the issue
<Shadownaught> bazhang: what do I do...?
<bazhang> Shadownaught: have you tried booting in recovery mode yet?
<Shadownaught> No...
<Shadownaught> I'll try that now
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: in ff3, Tools > Addons (or Ctrl Y) > Get Addons tab > search
<roocrai1> bazhang: no sound (I really do appreciate your continue patience) No sound is very frustrating for me-trying to come over from vista with no sound in ubuntu
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, search shows up nothing
<bazhang> roocrai1: what does alsamixer in the terminal show
<sanguisdex> is there a way to do a clean install w/o deleting ones home dir?
<royally_fscked> has anybody noticed that fonts are bolder than usual in firefox i hardy as compared to gutsy?
<bazhang> sanguisdex:  is it on a separeate partition?
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: try the plugins search at http://wwww.mozilla.com/
<bazhang> that url may not work ;]
<User2005>  a Solaris theme ?
<sanguisdex> ﻿bazhang: no
<DBautell> Bidget, I searched for 'flash' in synaptic and found it there. The only other installed thing in the results was 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: sorry, those are 4 W's
<bazhang> sanguisdex: then no
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, ok, paste that addy to a local file so you can refer to it, you are prolly gonna need to edit that manually, but that is beyond me at this point, sorry i just not that experienced here
<roocrai1> bazhang: how do i pastbin a screenshot?
<Gnine> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: u did right.. see the flashplugin nonfree?
<Gnine> for additional help
<bazhang> roocrai1: imageshack will do
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there a program to control the LCD brightness/ CPU power?
<royally_fscked> anybody? fonts seem to appear very bold in firefox in hardy
<User2005> Whats the best way to uninstall lib files?
<roocrai1> what is imageshack?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  so what i have to do?
<bazhang> User2005: why would you want to do that?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  can u change whatever u want and paste it for me?
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, nothing at mozilla.com :(
<bazhang> http://imageshack.us/ roocrai1
<roocrai1> bazhang: website doesn't work
<whatshisname> ﻿could someone give me or point me to the latest info i need to add the latest ubuntu studio repos to my sources.list. i'm running standard ubuntu hardy heron and need to get a rt kernel going.
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, i cant no, but someone else may be able
<bazhang> Bidget: you do have libflashsupport installed right? as well as ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Bidget> umm
<roocrai1> bazhang: site works do I have to register as a user?
<Bidget> probably?
<Bidget> I dunno it was working before in 7.10 and I clicked on update and I come back and now everything seems to be not working as well as it was before
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: System > Synaptic Package Manager use the search tool, scroll down to flashplugin-nonfree
<bazhang> Bidget: probably? well then probably do this that or the other-->please check or we *may* give wrong info
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, have you tried to change the res?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there an application to control my laptop's LCD brightness and CPU power?
<Bidget> flashplugin-nonfree is installed already though I dont see why it would just randomly stop working
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  i told u i dont know much about ubuntu?
<nxusr> where can i get the latest domino style source?
<User2005> impreovements to the sub structure ?>
<bazhang> roocrai1: did you even visit the site? do you want to send me the image and paste if for you?
<Shadownaught> bazhang: it still went to BusyBox
<roocrai1> bazhang: yes please
<gaara> hi
<bazhang> roocrai1: I was not serious
<Bidget> ubuntu restricted extras is installed as well
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: stumped.. sorry :(
<d3vlabs_> ok i used synaptics and downloaded xchat
<d3vlabs_> did that install it as well?
<d3vlabs_> if not whats my next step
<bazhang> roocrai1: if you visited the link; you would see that you do *NOT* need to register
<Bidget> stupid 8.04
<Bidget> ugh...
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, ok, in system, preferences, screen resolution,,, can u adjust?
<roocrai1> bazhang: what do I do so that you can see the image?
<DBautell> d3vlabs_, check applications ->internet
<d3vlabs_> DBautell its not there
<bazhang> Bidget: and libflashsupport?
<rocc> how do i run programs that i have installed?
<Bidget> bazhang, yeah its installed I just did it
<Shadownaught> bazhang: It also said root.disk didn't exist and it dropped to a shell
<ElectriX> Hi to all,  i am italian i have hp nx7300 with 8.04 inside, i try 3 days to install Broadcom ,  i see only the signal but no connection, any can help me?, thanks.
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  no, there is no other size resolution ,
<bazhang> rocc:  which ones
<sacamano> kudos to canonical and all developers on 8.04. very solid, they improved it overall without any huge changes.
<Bidget> bazhang, now instead of it being a big grey box I get a prompt saying to install flash
<rocc> transmission-gtk
<User2005> AS to Fonts Gahnegin Yeas
<bazhang> Bidget: now quit firefox and clear the cache then try again
<Bidget> bazhang k
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, what size is set?
<bazhang> Bidget: so install it
<roocrai1> bazhang: pickup code 80117140095664
<sacamano> !ubuntu.it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu.it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sacamano> !#ubuntu-it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  800X600
<MrKeuner> hi, why is this happening: $ ls .gvfs -> Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/username/.gvfs'
<Gnine> !it | sacamano
<ubotu> sacamano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Bidget> bazhang, if I try to install it it just tells me that flashplugin-nonfree is already installed
<bazhang> roocrai1: we need the actual link here
<ElectriX> HI SeaPhor yesterday i try to setting but the same :(
<n-iCe> !drmwipper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drmwipper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n-iCe> how is the name to run windows drivers
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: hav u tried clearing the cache?
<nxusr> where can i get the latest kde domino style source?
<gaara> can any one help me
<gaara> /usr/sbin/apachectl stop: httpd (no pid file) not running
<bazhang> ndsiwrapper n-iCe
<Shadownaught> Bazhang?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, this a fresh install or upgrade?
<rocc> how do i run transmission-gtk
<sacamano> !it | ElectriX
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, where would I do that?
<bazhang> err ndiswrapper n-iCe
<ubotu> ElectriX: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<User2005> brb...
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  upgrade
<DBautell> d3vlabs_, try `which xchat` in a terminal
<bazhang> Shadownaught: hang on a sec; checking bugs page
<ubuntung-pinoy> Click the Privacy icon and click the Cache tab. Click Clear Cache Now
<n-iCe> thanks!
<n-iCe> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ElectriX> ubot in italiano sono 2 giorni e nessuno mi ha risolto il problema
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: Click the Privacy icon and click the Cache tab. Click Clear Cache Now
<d3vlabs_> dbautell i got a different package and it seemed to work
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, all was ok before?
<d3vlabs_> i got the one with ubuntu icon next to it
<d3vlabs_> now
<unop> gaara, that means apache was not running when you tried to stop it :) what are you actually trying to do/
<unop> ?
<d3vlabs_> i also got kismet
<Bidget> privacy icon?
<d3vlabs_> and there was no ubuntu icon
<d3vlabs_> how do i launch that
<FloodBot1> d3vlabs_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ElectriX> ubotu ?????
<n-iCe> bazhang is there something similar but for audio drivers?
<roocrai1> bazhang: if I can't do file exchange-how do I get you the image? I have never used imageshack --sorry for the problems?
<n-iCe> my sigmatel isn't working now
<aliosha> I can't playback videos in any form on any program.... most of the window is blued out and only the top-left-hand corner shows...
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, where is the privacy icon...??? lol
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: Edit > Preferences > Privacy tab
<gaara> i know i can't make it run  /usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started   and when i use sevice httpd start httpd: unrecognized service how i can solve that problem
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  yes on gutsy yes
<Starnestommy> gaara: what about "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start"?
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, alright I cleared it, same problem still though
<gaara> no i use apache 1.3
<Oetzi> good morning everybody
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, its telling me to install flash, but if I try to install it it tells me that flashplugin-nonfree is already installed (which it is)
<tazeat> Lets say you have a program /usr/bin/foo, how can you make a shortcut to launch "/usr/bin/foo -a -b -c /asdf"?
<roocrai1> bazhang: the alsamixer has no muted channels
<User2005> Seems to be a n internal setting.
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: hav u tried restarting ff?
<Bidget> yeah of course
<kindofabuzz> anyone haveing emerald theme manager not working?  not working as in loading themes after clicking on them
<SeaPhor> hey all whats the command to update the sources.list?
<Bidget> kindofabuzz, Im having the same problem as well
<alecwh> Should Firefox 3 Beta 5 be taking up over 100mb of memory after about 5 minutes of casual use?
<tazeat> likely
<otto-away> I'm switching to a separate home partition on my laptop with a 60gb hdd...how big should I make my partitions?
<Oetzi> today somebody is here using xcompmgr under hardy?
<masmota> sudo apt-get update
<tazeat> change cache settings if you want to use less memory in firefox, if not ignore its high usage, makes browsing faster
<ceil420> what package do i need for the Synaptic GUI?
<bazhang> roocrai1: dont know much about sound; you may wish to ask others or head to #alsa if you dont get a good answer here; what is the screenshot you wished to show?
<tazeat> anyone? lets say you have a program /usr/bin/foo, how can you make a shortcut to launch "/usr/bin/foo -a -b -c /asdf"?
<kindofabuzz> Bidget: yeah well for one, they did away with automatically downloading there themes in there svn, iso i loaded imported one and used it, so i import more, and i'm stuck with the first one cause they won't change
<Starnestommy> tazeat: add an alias in ~/.bashrc or make a shell script with that in it
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, when I click on install missing plugins there are 3 options, theres gnash, swfdec, and adobe flash player. should I try one of the other ones maybe?
<tazeat> thx
<roocrai1> bazhang: screenshot of alsamixer result--there is no muted categories though
<alecwh> 100mb for 5 minutes of use is pretty big - it seems like a memory leak. (in Firefox)
<Bidget> kindofabuzz, yeah for me none of the themes are working Im not really sure why
<bazhang> otto-away: maybe /10gb /swap1gb /boot 100mb and the rest for /home
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: try adobe flash
<DBautell> or in add-ons
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, start here,, sudo apt-get update
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, thats the one Im trying
<kindofabuzz> alecwh: 100mb is nothing nowadays for browsers to use
<User2005> Solaris?
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: it's the one ive got so i say
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, and it just tells me that flashplugin-nonfree is already installed
<Shadownaught> bazhang: could you tell me what i should do?
<kerbtray> Hello i have installed ubuntu 8.04. I enabled an hardware driver and after a reboot i don t see any x. sudo dpkg-reconfigure or displayconfig-gtk does not seem to work
<otto-away> sounds about right...I wasn't sure how much I should keep for /
<bazhang> Shadownaught: does the livecd boot normally?
<alecwh> kindofabuzz: uh, ok, I don't have any comparisons, it just seemed big. Thanks!
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  done
<kerbtray> where can i set the resolution a bit  lower ?
<otto-away> I would think 100mb for a simple browser session is way too much
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, anything added?
<Shadownaught> Bazhang: Yes.
<kindofabuzz> otto-away: wrong
<roocrai1> jordan_U: are you still willing to give me a hand with my sound?
<otto-away> it would depend on what else was running...but if it doesn't release that memory, there is a problem
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  it shows manythings
<SeaPhor> look back to the restricted drivers,,,
<bazhang> otto-away: not nearly enough; and the 100mb I suggested was for /boot not browser session
<kindofabuzz> yeah 100mb is too much if your machine only has 256M, but the average modern browser, using 100M is very normal
<tazeat> @starnestommy: thanks shell scripts ftw, just curious if you could simply make a link, but shell script worked great!
<Bidget> when I look in top it tells me that firefox is using 6% of my memory.. so whatever 6% of 2gb is
<kerbtray> SeaPhor i need to do that from the commandline
<Bidget> 100mb sounds about right I guess
<kerbtray> SeaPhor  how do i do that
<otto-away> bazhang: that was in response to the guy with firefox taking 100mb, I certainly wouldnt try to make / that small
<kindofabuzz> search on the firefox forums for memory usage, very good stuff there
<SeaPhor> kerbtray, sorry miss-tell
<porta-Farhan> ok, I have ubuntu almost working on my laptop except the wireless, i've read a bunch of crap but i'm not sure wich method to use, bcmxxx43-fwcutter thing or ndiswrapper.
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: are u getting this even on other flash pages?
<bazhang> Shadownaught: how old is this install; fresh hardy or upgrade; did you have third-party repos or only the approved ubuntu ones; use any third party scripts like automatix to install stuff--those are the questions you need to answer to get a handle on this
<otto-away> so I guess 10g for / 1g swap and ~59g for /home
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, lemme check
<tazeat> anyone familiar with the encryption that ubuntu uses from the installer? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771828 if anybody could help me, thanks
<bazhang> otto-away: not / but /boot
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, look to the restricted drivers\
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: try this http://www.thebourneultimatum.com/
<User2005> chip set = ? Type to run?
<kindofabuzz> porta-Farhan: the only way i could get my wireless working in drag my box to the router and connect ehternet thenn anable the b43
<kindofabuzz> enable#
<porta-Farhan> you used the sys from the windows sytem 32 directory, yes?
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, yeah I just checked a few, they are all telling me I need adobe flash player
<Farool> Where are all of the standard miages for the default screen savers stored and how can I change them?
<porta-Farhan> i installed bcmxx43-fwcutter
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  where?
<roocrai1> bazhang: if no oddities are seen in the alsamixer-what else can I do?
<porta-Farhan> and tried a bcmxx43-fwcutter -w bcmfile.sys /libfirmware and it said something about a checksum
<away_neur1> quit
<bazhang> roocrai1: repeat here every so often and also post something in #alsa
<MrKeuner> hi, why is this happening: $ ls .gvfs -> Transport endpoint is not connected: '/home/username/.gvfs'
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, system>administration>hardware drivers
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: i forgot to ask have u copied the .mozilla plugins folder from ur old install of Firefox?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  no :(
<Bidget> uhhhh no I havent
<roocrai1> ok--thank you so much for your help--truly appreciated have a nice night
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, but I didnt ever install a new version of firefox all I did was update to 8.04
<masmota> Mrkeuner:  mv that dir to /var?
<User2005> out...
<porta-Farhan> the bcmxx43 utility doesn't like my windows sys file
<Bidget> ubuntung-pinoy, so it would be the same browser... right?
<porta-Farhan> i'm probably going to try ndiswrapper next
<bazhang> Bidget: did you remove then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree?
<Bidget> bazhang, yes
<Bidget> ok WTF flash just started working
<Bidget> I dont get it
<bazhang> Bidget: completely cleared your cache?
<Stormscape> Quick question: Does the Ubuntu LiveCD support NTFS reading/writing?
<agent47a> my hardy heron is unable to detect my external monitor.  is there a way to "fix" this?
<SeaPhor> Wolf23,  have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and then restart x?
<Bidget> thats really strange...
<MrKeuner> masmota: not sure if I got your question
<ghis> 64-bit version or not? Is there problems with drivers etc?
<bazhang> Bidget: it is okay now?
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  yes
<Bidget> bazhang, yeah hahaha
<bazhang> ;]
<Bidget> bazhang, dont ask me how or why its working though
<Bidget> lol
<MrKeuner> masmota: no i did not do that if it is what you are asking
<porta-Farhan> if I could only read the notification area in the gnome pannel
<Bidget> bazhang, but it seems to be working just fine now hahahaha thats so weird
<ubuntung-pinoy> Bidget: strange.. but congrats nonetheless ;)
<Bidget> yeah haha
<Bidget> thanks for the help though :)
<porta-Farhan> anyone got any ideas about if I should use ndiswrapper or bcm43?
<otto-away> now if I want to have a separate /home, do I have to use manual or will guided give me that option later
<bazhang> otto-away: manual
<porta-Farhan> you have to use manual?
<andycaass> How to uninstall flash plugin in firefox? Currently i have a weird plugin that requires me to push a play button before i see any flash........
<DBautell> you can say no to guideds suggestion
<bazhang> andycaass: on what site?
<schnoowork> is it best to upgrade to 8.04 or do a fresh install ?
<bazhang> schnoowork: both had successes as well as issues
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿schnoowork: from experience, clean install
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿schnoowork: esp if u have limited or slow bandwidth
<Bidget> aw what the hell...
<porta-Farhan> so i guess i'll try ndiswrapper next since bcm43 is crap and gives me an error when I try to use my windows sys file
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, well i am out of ideas but i am also very tired,,, please keep looking and i trust that someone here can help you
<Blinkiz> Having problem that Firefox hangs alot. Hangs for maybe 5 seconds every time I do something inside firefox. Is this a known problem (ubuntu8,04 and firefox 3.0 beta5) or should I take it up with Mozilla?
<andycaass> bazhang: well, any site... gametrailers.com for example
<Bidget> so I've got flash "working" now, but if I try to play a youtube video or something, it wont play
<bazhang> andycaass: flash youtube embedded (as in blog pages) requires that button-->youtube home page does not
<Wolf23> SeaPhor:  dont worry and thanx a lot for you :)
<schnoowork> yeah i had alot of issues with the upgrade. for example my apache  has screwed up and i dont know whats wrong with it. my gfx card drivers seem to be not liked anymore where gutsy liked them :\
<bazhang> andycaass: that is normal
<masmota> MrKeuner:  .. sounds like its having trouble accessing the mount... a reboot fixed it for me
<andycaass> bazhang: I know, but i have to press it on every site
<Bidget> flash wont play videos aghhh
<Bidget> I can drag the slider along the progress bar and it will show me the picture, but it wont play them
<MrKeuner> masmota: yes it happens sometimes
<Bidget> it just sits there
<andycaass> bazhang: How to make them auto play so they already start buffering or something. Also my videos flicker
<MrKeuner> masmota: trying to see what may be causing it
<aaron444> hello, is this ubunto help?
<bazhang> andycaass: you have rsi?
<generic> hi all
<Bidget> even if I try to pause or stop and go back to the beginning
<andycaass> bazhang: what is rsi
<tarkus> how can i try out KDE4? im on ubuntu gutsy
<tarkus> please..
<bazhang> repetitive stress injury
<SeaPhor> Wolf23, i have a 8600gt that gave me no prob,,, but who knows good night
<generic>  i have intel Xeon quad core server what ubuntu i need to install
<MrKeuner> masmota: I can mount rmeote ssh shares now though
<porta-Farhan> to much typing?>
<Arelis> Where can I ask for advice on what OS i should take for my needs?
<generic> AMD , only server
<porta-Farhan> rsi usually happens with that
<andycaass> bazhang: Uhh, no i dont think so
<bazhang> tarkus install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<absnt> Which is better for vnc on display 0, the "built-in" vnc module that you do with your Xorg.conf or x11vnc?
<ubuntung-pinoy> !poll | ﻿Arelis
<ubotu> ﻿Arelis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aaron444> i need help plz, on stuff, EG, planet penguin, the sound is all stuffed up and muffled and it wont go into full screen mode! :( any help pleease, tytytyty
<porta-Farhan> i should just probably work on my wireless problem tomorrow
<Arelis> ubuntung-pinoy, I said "Where can i ask that", not "What is the best OS"
<Bidget> bazhang, my flash isnt working :( I can see the videos now but if I hit play they dont play, it just sits at the first frame of the video. tried it on 3 seperate websites
<andycaass> bazhang: so, how to uninstall plugins in firefox?
<bazhang> Arelis: for what
<tarkus> bazhang: no such package
<MrKeuner> masmota: d?????????   ? ?     ?          ?                ? .gvfs
<otto-away> should swap go at the beginning of the disk for speed?
<roocraig> Ubuntu 8.04 gives me ati drivers, but why when I try to enable effects do the screensavers not look smooth, they look jumpy?
<Arelis> bazhang, can i jump in a private conversation with you?
<Wolf23> seap gn
<bazhang> tarkus then you need to updates sources.list please pastebin here
<Wolf23> bye
<bazhang> arelis sure
<tarkus> bazhang: ok, i updated and it still cant find that package..
<holyguyver> I am running Gutsy have been so for 3 days, I have had sound all those 3 days, but then a few hours ago I tried to stream a flv from youtube through mplayer when it caused mplayer to crash, then from that moment on my sound has not worked, I have restarted my computer & I have uninstalled & reinstalled alsa, & still nothing, please help
<schnoowork> is there a way to rollback to ubuntu 7.10 or not ? :P
<bazhang> tarkus: pastebin sources.list please
<tarkus> did you mean i need to add a new  repository?
<tarkus> alright
<hhMish> 'apt-get build-dep unison' => 'E: Build-dependencies for unison could not be satisfied." How do I fix this ?
<roocraig> anybody successfully running ati radeon express 200 graphics card?
<bazhang> tarkus no; pastebin sources.list and give us the link here
<tonyyarusso> roocraig: I successfully run a 300, but not with compisiting or 3D goodies.
<tarkus> bazhang: http://dpaste.com/47202/
<IsotropicSpin> hey, I got a bluescreen of death! "Could not start the X server (your graphical interface) etc etc
<Bidget> anyone successfully running flash in firefox 3 beta 5?
<IsotropicSpin> can anyone help?
<hollunder> hi there, I try to debug a problem in gnome-panel. But in order to do so I need to start it from within gdb, which I can't because gnome-panel is running and restarts itself after ending the process.
<MrKeuner> Bidget: most of the times
<Bidget> MrKeuner, did you have to do anything special?
<roocraig> tonyyarusso: can i chat with you-orivate
<masmota> bidget:  i am... unfortunately when i fullscreen it, it will run slow & choppy
<tonyyarusso> roocraig: why not here?
<MrKeuner> Bidget: no, just upgraded from 7.10 w/o any extra problems at all
<Bidget> masmota, I see.... well I finally got my browser to stop telling me to install flash, but videos dont work for me
<bazhang> tarkus disable the cd as a source then reload/refresh
<roocraig> ok-i am runing the card but I can't get the visual effect to work
<Bidget> MrKeuner, yeah I was using 7.10 before now Im on hardy and its stopped working
<tonyyarusso> roocraig: right, you won't.
<masmota> bidget:  u upgrade or fresh inst?
<Bidget> masmota, upgrade
<roby_> bonjour
<otto-away> I wish the CD sources would disable automatically...or at least not complain if the CD was missing but internet was available
<roocraig> tonyyarusso: do you know anything about sound?
<aaron444> pleeeease
<aaron444> anyone got an idea?
<tonyyarusso> roocraig: only what's in !sound.
<MrKeuner> Bidget: tre deleting .macromedia, .firefox removing all flash and reinstalling the flash plugin from synaptic
<bazhang> !helpme | aaron444
<ubotu> aaron444: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<MrKeuner> Bidget: s/tre/try
<Bidget> MrKeuner, ok would those be in my home directory>
<roocraig> how do I access !sound?
<MrKeuner> Bidget: yes, but you'll lose all your firefox data including bookmarks
<Bidget> ah
<Bidget> ok well its worth a shot anyway
<masmota> bidget:  u use automatix before the upgrade?  i've heard it causes problems with that..
<MrKeuner> Bidget: or create another user and test there
<Bidget> MrKeuner, hm I dont have a .firefox
<Bidget> masmota, Im not sure what automatix is
<MrKeuner> Bidget: .mozzilla then
<Bidget> MrKeuner, ah ok yeah Ive got one of those
<masmota> n/m then
<Bidget> alright I deleted em
<roocraig> thanks
<IsotropicSpin> Can anyone help: Blue screen of death in Ubuntu "Could not start the x server (your graphical interface) this was after my computer failed to start (replacing power supply enabled it to start) can anyone help? AMD 64 Dual core 3600 with NVIDIA graphics card
<tarkus> bazhang: nope..
<tarkus> bazhang: why would removing a source do anything good here?
<Bidget> whats the difference between saying mark for removal and mark for complete removal?
<Heslazar> i am new to ubuntu and just installed 8.04 last night, how much of the documentation from the older versions is still applicable to 8.04?
<MrKeuner> Bidget: removes system wide configuration files as well
<Bidget> I see
<bazhang> tarkus you need help? or you are good there
<ghis> 64-bit version or not? Is there problems with drivers etc?
<tarkus> bazhang: sorry?
<bazhang> Heslazar: depends; what did you need help with
<raider_> why cant I play two songs simultaneously in xubuntu?
<popey_tgl> hello
<bazhang> tarkus you need help? then follow my instructions
<raider_> I can just hear one and not the other sound
<tarkus> bazhang: im not sure what you're asking, i mean.. i did what you asked and it hasnt worked.. do you have any other siggestions?
<Heslazar> im jsut lost when it comes to installing things and what im reading isnt working
<popey_tgl>  is there any shortcut to unminimized all the windows in the same time ?
<Lardarse> Heslazar: hard to say
<bazhang> tarkus you disabled the cd as repo? how did you do that?
<popey_tgl> so I can use the scale effect plug in
<tarkus> bazhang: i commented out the line for the cdrom repository
<tarkus> bazhang: then saved the file, and updated apt sources
<Bidget> MrKeuner, alright I deleted all that stuff and now Im just reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree... cross your fingers! :D
<tarkus> bazhang: then tried to install the package again.. still cant find it
<MiZuNo> i need help with remote desktop connection
<tarkus> bazhang: trust me, if someone gives me help that i ask for, i will follow and do what they ask.. im not sure what made you think i didnt.
<tazeat> gah i cant figure it out
<MiZuNo> how to disable remote desktop security via shell
<masmota> popey_tgl:  try ctrl+alt+d
<MrKeuner> Bidget: I am very excited
<Bidget> MrKeuner, same problem, I can see the videos but they wont play, I can drag the slider along the video progress bar and it will change the frame, but hitting play or pause does nothing
<tazeat> why does it keep fricking asking me for a password when i boot, ubuntu encryption settings suck :(
<bazhang> apt-cache search kde4 returns what tarkus
<popey_tgl> masmota: already tried, but does not work on all windows
<Bidget> MrKeuner, ah actually, they WILL play, but only the first 2 seconds, then it will freeze
<IsotropicSpin> interesting i am having the same problem as heaps of people "Todays Update Broke My Gnome!" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334839&highlight=update
<tarkus> bazhang: http://dpaste.com/47204/
<tarkus> bazhang: bunch of packages starting with 'kde4'..
<bazhang> tarkus what about kubuntu
<tarkus> there is a few
<tarkus> nothing with kde4 in it though
<tarkus> want the paste?
<bazhang> tarkus no need thanks
<Bidget> MrKeuner, any ideas? :(
<bazhang> tarkus the channel that can help---let me check brb
<fouad> tarkus,  are you trying to install kde ?
<AlgorithmicContr> ﻿Nautilus just went haywire on me, and it's refusing to restart ﻿﻿killl -9 nautilus && nautilus wouldn't do much. ﻿I tried logging out and killing everything with my username attached to it, then logging back in. No success, I tried running init 1 and init 5, no success. I tried a reboot, no success. I tried failesafe gnome, no success. Could anyone help me?
<MrKeuner> Bidget: try in another user
<tarkus> fouad: yea, i want to try the latest bleeding edge kde4 vanilla
<Carbonflux> is anyone else having a problem getting at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ ?
<bazhang> tarkus kde4-core should do it
<qnusa> AlgorithmicContr: Bad RAM?
<tarkus> or at least the closest to it..
<AlgorithmicContr> qnusa: I highly doubt iy
<tarkus> bazhang: yeah? ill try that, thanks
<otto-away> try a different mirror
<qnusa> AlgorithmicContr: You might be surprise
<Bidget> MrKeuner, ok... where do I make one hahaha
<AlgorithmicContr> qnusa: everything works except Nautilus
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, rename your .nautilus to something else
<Bidget> MrKeuner, never mind, I think I got it
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: what like?
<otto-away> AlgorithmicContr: the ubuntu disks these days come with memtest86...it is worth a run just in case
<tarkus> bazhang: yeah.. i dont have that package
<tarkus> bazhang: there is kde4base ??
<kexp903> Hello #ubuntu I could use some help, with the new ubuntu Hardy whenever I sudo su than when I'm root if I type anything it just exits on it's own, also most of my apps take forever to boot
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, like .nautilus_backup
<AlgorithmicContr> otto-away: I know they do, I'm positive it's not the ram. I can run everything else.
<jeanpierre> Bonjour, je suis nouveau et découvre Ubuntu 8.04
<Carbonflux> heh, good point otto-away, tx for pointing that out, must be getting sleepy
<mib_bssxlk> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yancho> I syndicate the following:
<Yancho> MaltaPolitics.info
<mib_bssxlk> @list
<ubotu> Admin, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, FreenodeAuth, Misc, Owner, Services, User, and Webcal
<fouad> jeanpierre: essaye ubuntu-fr si tu veux de l'aide en francais
<otto-away> Carbonflux: When I pulled down my hardy disk I had to try 4-5 mirrors before I found one with suitable speed
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, did it work ?
<qnusa> AlgorithmicContr: Does it just crash?
<myf> is the repository working right now?
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: sudo rename .nautilus/ .nautiilis_backup? something like that?
<Bidget> MrKeuner, is it possible to log in to the other user and still keep this one running?
<fouad> yep
<Bidget> MrKeuner, or do I have to close evrrything
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "."
<MrKeuner> Bidget: possible, use user switcher tool
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, ok the folder is in your home directory
<mib_bssxlk> sorry this is not ubuntu question but what is the IRC command for a list of channels?
<Starnestommy> mib_bssxlk: /list
<mib_bssxlk> ah
<bazhang> tarkus: you need to add the ppa repos for gutsy--kubuntu.org has the details and the correct package name is kde4-core
<qnusa> AlgorithmicContr: mv .nautilus .nautilus.old
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: I know it is
<myf> anybody has upgraded successfully through update-manager now?
<jeanpierre> Ok, fouad, je vais faire comme acar je suis un peu perdu
<mib_bssxlk> i thought it was !list
<Bidget> MrKeuner, ok is there a command for that?
<MrKeuner> Bidget: it is a gnome applet
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, just open a consol and type  "mv .nautilus .nautilus_bak"
<Bidget> MrKeuner, gotcha
<whirlybird20> I have an aspire 5050 laptop with an sd/xd card reader but ubuntu isn't detecting it. What should I do?
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: I did that.
<Gidx> hey guys ! i upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and now i cannot get my broadcom WLAN to work :S under 7.10 it used also to recognize it under the hardware drivers but not anymore. any ideas ?
<d3vlabs_> can u guys recommend a ed2k client for ubuntu
<otto-away> whirlybird20: is it internally connected to usb?
<myf> ...
<whirlybird20> I don't know
<kexp903> Gidx: Did you enable and download fwcutter from the repositor?
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, ok and you have the same issue when you start nautilus ?
<kexp903> repository?
<Flynsarmy> How do i unmount /media/F ?
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: It doesn't start at all
<fouad> ok
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: everyhing else does
<qnusa> Flynsarmy: umount /media/F
<Gidx> kexp903, what is fwcutter ?
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: http://pastebin.com/m7b04add6
<bazhang> myf you did sudo do-release-upgrade?
<bazhang> !p2p | d3vlabs_
<ubotu> d3vlabs_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<qnusa> Flynsarmy: You can force it using "umount -l /media/F".  That's letter ell
<jeanpierre> Bye, je quitte
<bazhang> au revoir ;]
<kexp903> Gidx: It's the driver for the broadcom Wlan
<Gidx> kexp903, i installed this package: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Gidx> isn't this the one ?
<jeanpierre> Salut à tous, je quitte
<kexp903> yes
<MrKeuner> Bidget: if you have also installed gnash or other flash players they might be interfering, perhaps
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: ..yeah..
<Flynsarmy> qnusa: It says it's not mounted. but the folders in /media folder
<otto-away> mmmm after staring at lines of assembly all day, installing hardy is like therapy
<Gidx> kexp903, i guess it's actually the firmware. isn't it ? now how do i check that it's properly recognized ?
<whirlybird20> If i put the card in a camera and then plug the camera in to the laptop it works fine. But I would like to be able to use the laptop's built in card reader
<qnusa> Flynsarmy: It's just a directory... ignore it
<qnusa> Flynsarmy: Type "mount" and see if it's listed.
<ScotTFO> ok stupid question time....KDE and GNOME are basically just competitive GUI desktop softwares?
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, did you tried to rename the .fonts ??
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: that has nothing to do with it
<AlgorithmicContr> I've alwauys had that
<kexp903> Gidx: in terminal type ifconfig to see if it sees the wlan
<Myrtti> ScotTFO: desktop frameworks would perhaps explain it better
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, well nautilus think it's Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: XML declaration not well-formed
<kling0n> hello... i have a variety of issues with hardy... has anyone seen errors like this before?: Cannot create system bus: The maximum number of active connections for UID  has been reached
<kexp903> if not uninstall it through the hardware drivers than reinstall it
<Myrtti> ScotTFO: they do not exclude each other though
<kling0n> happens when i try ot run users-manager
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr, can you paste the file
<fouad> (pastebin)
<ScotTFO> Ahh..ok..thanks..sorry I am a former MS user trying to come to the dark side :)
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: http://pastebin.com/m4eb4a890
<Gidx> kexp903, all i see is eth1 and lo. then i guess it doesn't see it
<curryml> Hello all.  Has anybody reported any problems with doing a fresh install of Hardy, and on first boot they get dropped into a grub shell?
<Flynsarmy> qnusa: The problem is that in 'Places' i have a drive called F. but there is already a folder called F in /media folder. So when the place is mounted it gets put on /media/F_
<Gidx> kexp903, the issues is that i cannot see it in the hardware drivers installation thing
<Myrtti> ScotTFO: sort of like ms office and openoffice, do the same things, a bit differently, and ooo can read ms files
<whirlybird20> To get my built in speakers working i have to go to the terminal and type alsamixer then un-mute surround and turn it right up. This would be fine apart from the face that I have to do it every time my computer restarts. Is there any way that I can save the changes?
<kexp903> Gidx: Ok than go to system > administeration > Hardware Drivers than uncheck the broadcom
<Gidx> kexp903, the hardware drivers only shows me my nvidia
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: perhaps, reinstalling Nautilus?
<whirlybird20> Sorry I said face and i meant fact
<barata> in 8.04, what kind of kernel headers that we need for vmware?
<barata> there are so many choices
<kexp903> anyone has there been any update pushed through the update-manager?
<otto-away> ScotTFO: On some level you can almost think of them as just different interfaces.  Both can run each others programs (although they have preferred programs that differ)
<fouad> AlgorithmicContr,  copy the file  /etc/fonts/fonts.conf to .fonts.conf in your home dir
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: aye ate
<AlgorithmicContr> aye
<otto-away> ScotTFO: so just pick the one that looks most like you would want to use it
<whirlybird20> Can anyone help?
<kuadhual> Hi all....
<otto-away> whirlybird20: I am seeing little tidbits relating to it when I google search it
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: hey, it works now
<AlgorithmicContr> fouad: thanks, hehe
<fouad> good
<fouad> no problem
<ScotTFO> Otto...well I currently have gnome installed and I am looking into KDE and I think I like it better..so now I guess the question is how do I use that instead in Ubuntu?  If this is too advanced for a beginner just stop me here..as I have TONS to learn :)
<otto-away> whirlybird20: but I don't really see a solution...maybe try leaving a post on the ubuntu forums
<whirlybird20> ﻿﻿otto-away, ok
<brent113> whirlybird20, quick fix maybe? add alsa-mixer to sessions?
<brent113> maybe?
<kuadhual> Does any body have trouble running deluge-torent in Hardy?
<ceil420> ScotTFO, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and change your session to "KDE" at the login window
<bazhang> ScotTFO: kde3 or kde4?
<whirlybird20> brent113, What do you mean?
<ceil420> ah, forgot about kde4
<Fa> lol
<brent113> you said you have to start alsa-mixer right? adding it to sessions would at least save that step
 * Fa using kde 3.5.9
<opensource_> j /ubuntu-id
<otto-away> ScotTFO: you can have both installed at once using what ceil420 said
<ceil420> (i'm more Enlightened, i guess :p)
<opensource_> join /help
<ScotTFO> ceil420: Oh that seems easy enough..thank you :)  bazhang I have no clue..I am a newb
<opensource_> indonesia
<ScotTFO> Thank you very much for helping me out guys
<bazhang> ScotTFO: best to stick with kde3 then ceil420's instructions (as usual) are correct ;]
<otto-away> ScotTFO: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde might help
<MrKeuner> how can I restart gvfs
<joshhunt> HHello eveyone
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> I just upgraded to hardy and it killed my system :)
<Gidx> guys' how do i set the keyboard shortcut for changing the layout ?
<lesshaste> first problem... Xgl won't start
<joshhunt> I am having a horrible problem: When i boot into 8.04, it goes straight into busybox. How can  this be fixed? I have tried startx, but that dosnt work.
<kuadhual> Does anybody know how to install and (succesfully) run delude-torrent ?
<lesshaste> it says "xmodmap: unable to open display ':1'"
<curryml> joshhunt:  We might be having similar problems
<curryml> joshhunt:  Although, I don't know how to fix it.  :)
<joshhunt> curryml: I just installed myttv...
<tim__b> kuadhual, download the ubuntu packackage, sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>, then start it via deluge-torrent
<joshhunt> curryml: me neither :P
<lesshaste> is this the right place to ask about this?
<Gidx> guys' how do i set the keyboard shortcut for changing the layout ?
<otto-away> how long is the hardy installer going to hang at the "getting time from network..." before it realizes it has no internet?
<Gidx> no shortcut seems to be set :S
<ere4si> joshhunt: you should have a generic kernel to boot into instead of the 386 one
<tim__b> kuadhual, deluge also should be in the backport, so you can install it via apt
<roachmmflhyr> anyone have a favorite flavor of ubuntu they use for a file server
<curryml> joshhunt: I installed Hardy clean, and got kicked into a grub prompt.  I tried my best to get booted from there, but I'm stuck at busybox now as well
<kuadhual> tim__b: i did,  and reinstall it tooo
<bazhang> !find deluge
<ubotu> Found: deluge-torrent, deluge-torrent-common
 * roachmmflhyr is going to stay away from hardy for a little while
<fouad> roachmmflhyr: ubuntu server :)
<kuadhual> tim__b:  but not successfulll
<bazhang> !info deluge-torrent
<ubotu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2329 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<otto-away> I'm hesitant to ctrl-c during an install
<roachmmflhyr> fouad, i figured that
<tim__b> kuadhual, what's the error you get?
<roachmmflhyr> fouad, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy??
<kuadhual> if I run deluge from terminal it produce the folloeing: File "/usr/lib/python2.5/subprocess.py", line 1147, in _execute_child
<lesshaste> help ! :)
<curryml> roachmmflhyr: You and me both.
<lesshaste> how can I reinstall X or fix it somehow?
<roachmmflhyr> curryml, what problems are you running into?
<fouad> roachmmflhyr, it doesnt really matter but I'm running gutsy without any problem
<kuadhual> tim__b: and the last line: OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<curryml> roachmmflhyr: I just did a clean install, and it leaves me at a grub prompt instead of booting
<tim__b> kuadhual, did you accidentally deleted a *.torrent from your .torrent dir, which was still used by deluge?
<lesshaste> when I switch to a VT I see "hda: drive not ready for command" repeated over and over again as well
<joshhunt> !mythbuntu
<lesshaste> what is going on?
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<otto-away> so yes...the hardy installer seems to be stuck at the NTP server request
<roachmmflhyr> curryml, wow i didnt run into that
<curryml> roachmmflhyr: If I set root, boot, initrd, and boot, I get a good way to being booted, but it stops  at busybox
<roachmmflhyr> fouad, your a first
<curryml> roachmmflhyr: Probably because I don't know how to configure grub properly.  ;)
<roachmmflhyr> curryml, ah i see
<kuadhual> tim__b: i had gutsy, then i did a clean install hardy. using alternate cd, doing command line install. after that i install xorg, kdebase, som other package then deluge
<fouad> kuadhual, can you paste the full log ?
<curryml> roachmmflhyr: I don't really have time to deal with this sort of thing this evening, but I wanted to see if anybody else was having this kind of problem.  Quite a show stopper.
<kuadhual> fouad: which log and to where ?
<otto-away> no virtual terminals during hardy install either?
<fouad> kuadhual, deluge log  at pastebin
<fouad> pastebin.com
<kexp903> Any major updates on Hardy?
<ariqs> so uhh, is release.ubuntu.com down for the night?
<fouad> ariqs, you need to download ubuntu ?
<curryml> It's a shame, I was looking forward to getting back to Ubuntu...  Dapper was the last one that worked very well on this machine.
<ariqs> been downloading it again and I can't get it to resume lately ;P On dialup. It's quite the task
<fouad> ohh I see
<fouad> good  luck
<Fesken> Good afternoon dear Ubuntu users.
<lesshaste> I just upgraded to hardy and it killed my system :)
<lesshaste> first problem... Xgl won't start
<lesshaste> it says "xmodmap: unable to open display ':1'"
<ariqs> I got to around 80% and it's been awful ever since
<lesshaste> how can I fix it?
<fouad> ariqs, you can requeste a free cd if you want to
<ariqs> fouad: I did that like a month ago. Dialup is faster than that ;P
<kuadhual> fouad: I hope i didi it right: http://pastebin.com/d1912031a but i can't find deluge log... i don't think that it even start
<lesshaste> anyone?
<fouad> kuadhual, try that in the consol /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluge
<kuadhual> fouad: it's the same output
<fouad> how about removing deluge and reinstall it ?
<bazhang> or just switch to a good torrent client like transmission
<kuadhual> fouad: and I did  sudo apt-get remove --purge deluge-torrent && sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent ... it's the same
<joshhunt> So, does anyone know how to fix the issue with dapper booting into busybox?
<fouad> weird..
<kuadhual> fouad: i think i miss installing something
<bazhang> try installing deluge-torrent-common
<kuadhual> that's why I ask: Dows anybody doing regular desktop install have trouble running deluge ?
<kuadhual> typo: does
<bazhang> never use it; transmission is the better choice imo
<fouad> on hardy I didn't
<kuadhual> I tried transmission , can't really tweak it ....
<kronus> I'm not sure what I did, but now any windows opened with sudo have the standard ugly gnome theme
<kronus> I've tried linking my own themes and icons to /root, but that does not work
<kronus> any ideas?
<fouad> kuadhual, try to delete the deluge config
<kuadhual> fouad: can't find any deluge or .deluge in my home directory
<fouad> it's in .config
<kuadhual> it's en empty dir
<joshhunt> I just installed 8.04 via wubi, and after a couple of reboots and using it, it now boots into busybox, and where it would normally say your account username on a normal terminal, it says (initramfs). What does this mean and how can i fix it?
<fouad> kuadhual, what  ubuntu version do you have
<kuadhual> i rmdir it, run deluge, still have the same problem
<`rob> please tell me how to get that picture of tux at the upper left-hand side of my screen in a console
<kuadhual> fouad: 8.04 alternate install (Linux miso 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux)
<fouad> kuadhual, try to install dbus-x11
<DBautell> `rob, I'm guessing fbconsole, but will have a look
<`rob> shukran
<kuadhual> fouad: well, jackpot.. it run....
<fouad> ok cool
<fouad> you should open a bug for that
<kuadhual> fouad: OK, thanks.. but, can you explain to me whay it does? and why when i install gutsy in the same manner it dowsn't have a problem
<fouad> the package is missing dependencies
<kuadhual> OK
<joshhunt> Anyone?
<fouad> kuadhual, because they changed the package name
<fouad> from dbus-launch to dbus-x11
<fouad> something like that
<kuadhual> Everybody :  Thanks for your help...
<fouad> no problem
<kuadhual> BTW, I got another question
<sanguisdex> any one know why I can't get the restricted drivers manger in hardy?
<Zicks> someone help with e2fsck ?
<kuadhual> Does anybody tried install ubuntu 8.04 on macbook ?
<amazen720> Login keeps going to 'please wait scanning local network' I changed something in login, please help!
<BioHazard> Bom dia ppl, Good Morning ppl...
<fouad> kuadhual, no never did that
<realHans> hi. How about graphic drivers for Ubuntu ppc ? Does radeonhd drivers also support ppc architecture ?
<Zicks> someone help with e2fsck ?
<amazen720> Login keeps going to 'please wait scanning local network' I changed something in login, please help!
<kuadhual> I tried installing hardy on a macbook, I Partitioned the HDD using GPArted Live CD. then install OSX. install reFit, but when booting the alternate install CD it freeze....
<`rob> DBautell: am I waiting for you?
<eth01> amazen720: wait.
<DBautell> `rob, sorry, it's pretty much the opposite of what I look for in a console, so am not terribly familiar... still looking
<joshhunt> I just installed 8.04 via wubi, and after a couple of reboots and using it, it now boots into busybox, and where it would normally say your account username on a normal terminal, it says (initramfs). What does this mean and how can i fix it?
<`rob> DBautell: no need to apologize - I am happy that you took interest
<amazen720> I did a sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still can't login in
<joshhunt> I tried booting into single user mode, and it is hanging on 'attached scsi generic sg5 type 0'
<`rob> DBautell: I am a tux freak :)
<amazen720> eth01: wait?
<lesshaste> hi
<dwidmann> joshhunt: It means it's failing to boot ... probably something kernel related.  .... how to fix it, no idea.
<lesshaste> where is the wireless blacklist in hardy?
<fouad> ..
<lesshaste> is it still /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?  I ask as I don't have that file on my upgraded system
<dwidmann> lesshaste: you can put it anywhere you want in /etc/modprobe.d/ jjjust make a file
<amazen720> Login keeps going to 'please wait scanning local network' I changed something in login, please help!
<sdakak> I am trying to get Canon d646u working in Ubuntu. Xsane says no printer found. lsusb gives 'canon d646u' as running. Will it work?
<lesshaste> dwidmann, I just wanted to check there wasn't another one.. thanks
<aaron_> <3
<DBautell> `rob, I'm all about the tux, but prefer a nekid command line, maybe this'll help: http://sreejithemk.wordpress.com/2008/04/14/changing-ubuntu-bootsplash/
<lesshaste> dwidmann, does rutilit suppport wpa do you know? when I run it I only see open and wep but people online seem to use it with wpa
<amazen720> Login keeps going to 'please wait scanning local network' I changed something in login, please help!
<dwidmann> lesshaste: I have no idea
<`rob> DBautell: checking...
<lesshaste> dwidmann, ok
<sdakak> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<DBautell> `rob, I think you're looking for bootsplash, at any rate
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can someone help me
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i tried installing kpowersave & this other prog
<[DS]DragonSlayer> and it pops up an error occured saying E:dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<[DS]DragonSlayer> then E:_cache->open ()failed, please report
<ht> so guys.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> but i run it in terminal but it doesn't work
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can anyone please help?
<dwidmann> [DS]DragonSlayer: did you try running the command it said to do? (with sudo prepended to it)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> yup
<amazen720> [DS]DragonSlayer: did you run dpkg --configure -a?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i typed that
<ere4si> someone earlier was having an issue with the repos
<dwidmann> [DS]DragonSlayer: and that's where you got the E:_cache...... line?
<amazen720> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<`rob> DBautell: since kernel 2.2 there is a picture of tux when using a graphical framebuffer.  i just want to see it when i jump to a virual console
<[DS]DragonSlayer> and it says dpkg: failed to write status record about 'xserver-xorg-video-v4l' to '/var/lib/dpkg/status': no space left on device
<dwidmann> [DS]DragonSlayer: your partition is full, you need to free up some space
<[DS]DragonSlayer> on / or on /home?
<`rob> DBautell: it works in fedora but i don't want to use fedora
<dwidmann> [DS]DragonSlayer: on /
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oo
<`rob> DBautell:  i want hardy
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how do i add more?
<dwidmann> [DS]DragonSlayer: sudo apt-get autoclean should help
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k
<[DS]DragonSlayer> lol dwidmann
<[DS]DragonSlayer> that didn't work
<dwidmann> [DS]DragonSlayer: not at all? darn
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it says i need to run dpkg --configure -a
<Zanthius> hi all, just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue as I - the master volume control is not changing the LFE (sub woffer) volume.  It only changes the front speakers until it mutes, then everything mutes.
<ere4si> try sudo apt-get clean
<lesshaste> what's the command line to bring up wireless network after I have modprobed the rt73 module?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k i tried sudo apt-get clean
<DBautell> `rob, well about the best I can do is tell you to look into frame buffers... I really have no idea how to go about it, and I ought to get some sleep
<lesshaste> the interface is wlan0
<ere4si> then df -h to see free space
<`rob> DBautell: thanks so much
<DBautell> `rob, good luck
<blackjackel> anyone know the official channel for compizfusion?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k i tried df -h
<ere4si> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it shows me the devices
<icesword> #compiz-fusion\fs21
<icesword> my gooood
<amazen720> Login keeps going to 'please wait scanning local network' I changed something in login, please help!
<`rob> amazen720: what did you change?
<Zanthius> lol
<ere4si> icesword: hi
<icesword> ere4si: ya, nice to see you
<Zanthius> ﻿hi all, just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue as I - the master volume control is not changing the LFE (sub woffer) volume.  It only changes the front speakers until it mutes, then everything mutes.
<ere4si> icesword: you must have good eyes :)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there a way to add more partition space to my / from /home?
<icesword> ere4si: huh?
<Zanthius> DS - not unless you repartition
<Zanthius> not easy
<ere4si> icesword: you see me on a chat channel - meant to be a funny... :)
<blackjackel> Is there any way I can go into detail of the "extra" visual effects in the appearance prefrences of ubuntu? I am having a problem with compiz and videogames....
<lesshaste> 2.6.24 completely kills my system it seems
<lesshaste> warning to other would be hardy upgraders
<ariqs> you've said that lesshaste
<ht> lesshaste: how does it kill it?
<amazen720> rob: something but I cant remember, I know I was taking off auto log in and got distracted by my wife
<Zanthius> ﻿blackjackel - there is a package you can install to get more settings... cant remember what it is now... google compiz settings manager
<lesshaste> ht, a) X won't boot b) I get the error "hda: drive not ready for command" over and over again in the VTs
<amazen720> rob: because I add a new login screen
<lesshaste> ht, 2.6.22 seems ok
<amazen720> rob: I'm stuck
<Gidix> guys, at which directory does ubuntu 8.04 place the firmware ?
<icesword> ere4si: hmm, what have you been busy with
<`rob> DBautell: have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36871.html (i think this is it... will try)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> will Gparted work to repartition?
<blackjackel> Zanthius, thanks, for future refrence its "advanced desktop effects settings (ccsm)
<Zanthius> that's it :)
<ere4si> icesword: finding flatmates atm and making bash scripts
<simplechat> hey, i'm wondering. will rsync -avz work with non-ext3 file systems?
<ere4si> [DS]DragonSlayer: yep
<Gidix> guys, at which directory does ubuntu 8.04 place the firmware ?
<Zanthius> what firmware?
<icesword> ere4si: hmm, why not find another person to share the rent with you
<Gidix> Zanthius,  i'm trying to get the broadcom WLAN to work
<ere4si> icesword: that's what I'm working on
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Gidix: i'm trying to resize, but my / and /home has a key sign next to it
<ganapati> there is no blinking light when i connect lan cable..it works with other computers..
<Zanthius> lol, good luck
<[DS]DragonSlayer> is there a way to do it?
<`rob> amazen720: go to login window preferences
<Arelis> bazhang, are you still there?
<ere4si> [DS]DragonSlayer: the filesystems need to be unmounted - use the live cd
<[DS]DragonSlayer> do i have to unmount?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> oh ok
<ere4si> :)
<Gidix> Zanthius, this command ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o --> gives me this error: failed to create output directory: No such file or directory
<Gidix>  
<Gidix> any ideas ?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> what is an ideal HD space for /
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i set it at 3 gb but i guess it's not enough
<`rob> amazen720: on the general tab: disable multiple logins for a single user
<ere4si> }Dtry six
<`rob> amazen720: on the remote tab: disable remote logins
<ere4si> [DS]DragonSlayer: try six
<[DS]DragonSlayer> k
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i guess 6 to / and 7 to /home
<Zanthius> had a friend install the broadcom drivers... he had to play for quite a while, but i didn't get the details from him sorry....
<`rob> amazen720: security tab: deny tcp connections to xserver
<amazen720> rob: something with configure xserver form login and I was just checking it out, then I got distracted and rebooted and now I get 'please wait scanning local network' and then the windo says not serving hosts were found, I tried typing in my local host name and it shows me in the window my host name then starts all over agian
<matthew_> hi
<amazen720> rob: how do I do that fro tty?
<amazen720> from*
<`rob> amazen720: go to that area now
<amazen720> rob: I cant login, so how?
<`rob> amazen720: ah
<`rob> amazen720: can you get to recovery mode?
<amazen720> rob: I can get a command line if alt-clt-backspace
<blackjackel> Does anyone know why games and multiple desktops are not compatible with compiz fusion???
<kwadronaut> hmmm both mpd and apache don't bind anymore to their port, but seem to start correctly
<`rob> amazen720: i would just do that - and sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm  // then i would sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Blinkiz> having problem with complete system hangs with my new 8.04 64 bit kernel. It only happens when I browse sites with Firefox. So it has something todo with the combination there. Computer hangs for 5-10 seconds every time I load something heavy inside Firefox. Like the site http://www.armada.nu.
<`rob> amazen720: that might be the quickest way
<Blinkiz> Please advice
<microwaver> Hello people. anyone got Compiz working on Integrated ATI Radeon®  Xpress 1150 HyperMemory ?
<JPSman> praise bob
<icesword> huh?
<Symmetria> I dont suppose there happen to be any file system conversion tools that convert ext3 to xfs are there
<Peddy> can anyone tell me if it is bad/dangerous to remove a fan grill?
<JPSman> peddy, ony if the CPU is running
<ere4si> Blinkiz: I use conky to show system stats and have noticed firefox takes the cpu to 100% for most sites - that might be the issue
<microwaver> peddy, wich one do you mean :).
<Symmetria> peddy that entirely depends on the type of fan and the type of hardware
<microwaver> Anyone expert on desktop effects?
<Symmetria> on a normal desktop machine I doubt it would be terribly dangerous, on some of the larger servers that have massive very powerful fans, it could be very dangerous
<ariqs> i think releases.ubuntu.com, died ;P
<Overboard> can anyone here help me with squid PAM
<Blinkiz> ere4si, conky? okay. Well, I don't use conky
<kwadronaut> any clue why nothing binds on localhost anymore?
<ariqs> and I dunno why in the middle of the night
<Symmetria> and if its a power supply fan you are talking about, be extremely careful opening a power supply even if its off, because the charge stored in a power supplies caps can throw you across the room 3 days after its turned off
<Symmetria> trust me, been there, done that, got the hell kicked outta me doing it
<ganapati> there is no blinking light when i connect lan cable..it works with other computers..
<lesshaste> am I right in thinking that the restricted drivers for 2.6.22 for fglrx don't exist in hardy? I ask as I can't boot 2.6.24 as it kills my system and I can't see the 2.6.22 versions in synaptic
<Symmetria> (same with CRT monitors)
<salv0> is there anybody here using the openvz kernel in 8.04?
<ere4si> Blinkiz: was just saying it showed the cpu goes to 100% opening firefox
<Overboard> someone must be able to help me with squid come on :(
<blackjackel> Anyone know which part of compiz fusion makes the fancy desktop switching? Makes it look all fancy?
<dwidmann> lesshaste: 2.6.22 in general doesn't exist in hardy
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | blackjackel
<ubotu> blackjackel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lassegul> ere4si: run firefox from terminal and see if it produces some error messsage. test if it happens only on websites with flashobjects, and so on.
<lassegul> ere4si: conky rocks btw :)
<lesshaste> dwidmann: right... oh dear :)
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, yes, I already have this installed, but I cant figure out which is doing the fancy switching... I dont want to disable switching all together, i just want to disable the fancy switch effect.... I am having problems with compiz, multiple desktops, and a wine game....
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: what sort of switching? alt+tab?
<blackjackel> No, ctrl alt and arrowkey
<whochismo> Hi all
<KalEl> hi, when i upgraded to hardy heron i got a beta version of firefox 3. was this intended?
<whochismo> i would like to ask if somebody knows how to change a webcam driver on Ubuntu
<case_> KalEl, yes it is
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, no ctrl alt and arrowkey between desktops, if I do this with effects enabled the game dissapears (but I can still hear it running) and then the only thing to do is kill the process
<whochismo> the driver that came with 7.10 isn't working properly, and the one in 8.04 works perfect
<whochismo> i upgraded my computer, but the old driver is still used
<whochismo> any idea?
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: possiblly Viewport Switcher
<case_> KalEl, it's suposed to be upgraded when final release of FF3 will came out
<KalEl> case_ thanks... so ff guys couldn't keep up with ubuntu :)
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, I tried unchecking that but it still looks fancy (as opposed to effects off, which just switches without any fancy effect)
<case_> KalEl, it seems you still have ff2 available in the repositories if you want to stuck to ff2
<KalEl> the firefox is not responding from time to time... that's why i'm concerned
<`rob> 8 minutes left until i see hardy for the first time :) yay!
<`rob> i hear it has a kick azz wallpaper
<amazen720> rob: I'm on wireless and I can connect to the net
<`rob> :)
<`rob> amazen720: you can or you can't connect to the net?
<amazen720> rob: can't
<`rob> ok amazen720 give me a min
<whochismo> any idea about this webcam issue?
<`rob> amazen720: we will edit the file manually
<`rob> amazen720: gimme a sec
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, the only things that have an effect are the desktop wall and expo, but those seem to disable switching all together
<M0nk3yM4n> What does a sleeping process mean in Ubuntu?
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, though i just tried desktop plane, that seems different, but still kinda fancy.... gona test to see if it works with the game
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: can't really see much that would help. Good luck.
<ariqs> so, what's a good stable mirror for hardy?
<ere4si> M0nk3yM4n: a process that's loaded but not used or using cycles
<Za1> Hi everyone, I've just reinstalled Ubuntu and installed my graphics card, in 'Hardware Drivers' it says that NVIDIA Accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) is installed and enabled and the status is 'in use'.. yet when I reboot my machine X tells me that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. Any idea why this is not taking effect?
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, thanks, Is there a page on the difference between "effects off" and "effects on" in the apperance tab in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> ro
<Nukeador> hi there
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: not sure sure. I always get ccsm and customize it how I want
<amazen720> rob: got all the way to the part --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and got 'E: Unable to fetch archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing', so I did s ifconfig and found out that I wasn't connected to the net
<DistroJockey> not sure sorry^
<`rob> amazen720: you there?
<Nukeador> anyone else is having problems with fglrx driver and HD3850 agp cards? My system crashes when it loads
<amazen720> yeah
<amazen720> rob: yeah
<Za1> ﻿Hi everyone, I've just reinstalled Ubuntu and installed my graphics card, in 'Hardware Drivers' it says that NVIDIA Accelerated graphics driver (latest cards) is installed and enabled and the status is 'in use'.. yet when I reboot my machine X tells me that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. Any idea why this is not taking effect?
<waylandbill> I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy. My software sources, third party has several entries for Gutsy. It's safe to remove them from the list?
<bjames> hi all - can someone remind me of the command to list all devices? I need to find out what graphics card I have.
<zaggy-nl> searching at packages.ubuntu.com returns an Internal Server Error
<motyaaa> âñåì ïðåò
<amazen720> rob: couldn't I reinstall gdm form the ubuntu 8.04 installation CD?
<whochismo> lspci?
<Flannel> !ru | motyaaa
<ubotu> motyaaa: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<motyaaa> äà
<amazen720> rob: from*
<bjames> whochismo: that's the one, cheers ;)
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: The only thing that may be worth a try that I can think of is to disable Unredirect Fullscreen Windows in the General area of CCSM
<whochismo> anyone knows how to change the webcam drivers?
<bjames> I was using lpci and it wasn't working (strangely), lol
<bjames> cheers
<blackjackel> hmmm k
<`rob> amazen720: if you know how to mount it
<whochismo> xD
<waylandbill> Zal: errors while loading the video driver are in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and would be the place to start looking.
<whochismo> you're welcome
<amazen720> rob: no I dont
<Za1> waylandbill: I've done that my error is: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, trying that now
 * DistroJockey nods at blackjackel
<militant> morning guys.  just installed hardy, both laptop and desktop.  laptop visual effects are fine, desktop is choppy - are there drivers other than the proprietary that might help?
<amazen720> rob: do the ubuntu CD have something to it if you from the disc?
<amazen720> rob: fix it*
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, no mas
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: :(
<`rob> amazen720:  sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /media/cdrom -- try it
<`rob> amazen720: without the --try it
<`rob> amazen720: lol
<Za1> waylandbill: any ideas what that could be?
<waylandbill> Zal: you try removing and reinstalling the driver package?
<Za1> yeah definitely, tried everything already
<`rob> amazen720: oops sudo  sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<Za1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4810347 you can see my problem here
<waylandbill> Zal: sounds like you tried everything I would have. Sorry.. don't know
<aguy> someone help me plz
<blackjackel> DistroJockey, well ill try looking up the difference between effects off and effects on.... with effects off it works with on it dosen't... something must give
<`rob> or sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Za1> thanks :)
<aguy> i have a "hardy" problem with the mediabuntu keyring
<`rob> amazen720: or sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<DistroJockey> blackjackel: k, good luck. It's probably compiz in general in that case though
<aguy> someone installed medibuntu repo????
<cody-somerville> aguy, I have. why?
<amazen720> rob: cdrom0 doesn't exsist
<IntangibleLiquid> is it possible to remove FF3 and install FF2?
<aguy> cody-somerville:  apt-get says that it couldn't authenticate the keyring
<`rob>  amazen720: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<cody-somerville> aguy, Did you download the keys?
<microwaver> anyone want to help me enable composite on Integrated ATI Radeon®  Xpress 1150 HyperMemory ?
<rekalis> GOOD MORNINGHT
<stdin> IntangibleLiquid: install firefox-2
<IntangibleLiquid> stdin: how about FF3? Will FF2 be added to the menu?
<amazen720> rob: mounted
<cody-somerville> Good morning rekalis
<aguy> cody-somerville: i did an apt-get update, added the servers to the sources list using wget
<`rob> amazen720: ls /media/cdrom
<stdin> IntangibleLiquid: you should be able to remove the firefox-3.0 package if you want, yess
<aguy> cody-somerville: then apt-get installed the keyring.
<aguy> cody-somerville: apt-get should download it, right?
<amazen720> rob: next
<Mathman> ha.  ubuntu is nuts.  you might as well just say ubuntu these days as opposed to linux.
<rekalis> I Love UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * kjetilkWork sees 500 errors when searching packages.ubuntu.com
<Mathman> ha, not I.  but even so.  here I am.  willing to help out anybody that has a problem.
<Mathman> kjetilkWork: say what?  the page doesn't validate?
<aguy> cody-somerville: i'm just asking cause apt-get WOULD install it. im just not sure if its ok if it isnt authenticated.
<`rob> amazen720: first sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm
<unop> kjetilkWork, python crashed :)
<amazen720> rob: did that
<kjetilkWork> unop, oh, ok
<`rob> amazen720: ok one sec... looking for location on cd
<pen> hey
<kjetilkWork> Mathman: server crash
<ganapati> network problem with ubuntu...not able to connect to a vista computer..
<absnt> Any idea why my comp freezes when I connect to it with vnc from another comp?
<mercurycc> hi
<Mathman> kjetilkWork: as in? eh, doesn't matter, I don't figure I'd use ubuntu for a server anyhow.  or maybe that lts stuff or whatever.  after 6 months or so.
<EFing_A> absnt.. which os on each side? is it vnc he app or vnc webservices thru port 8080?
<Za1> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver -found) any ideas??
<Mathman> ganapati: can you ping it at least?
<nol1fe> any best practices on backups with ubuntu?
<absnt> EFing_A: Its from my ipod touch to my box using the vnc4server and vnc module in xorg.conf
<mercurycc> any one know why i always hear some crack sound with OSS?
<sa> hi everyone
<Mathman> nol1fe: make sure your junk is backed up?  nah, I hear good things about bacula.  but then it all depends on what you mean by backing stuff up I spose
<EFing_A> absnt:  ... oh.. sorry..  nevery experienced that one...   :(
<sa> i have had 2 problems and I cannot solve them
<Kaaiman> hi
<sa> i tried to upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04
<Mathman> mercurycc: turn down your stuff?  I dunno.  sound is a real sucky thing as far as linux goes
<absnt> EFing_A: Yeah its weird, even after I close the connection, I have to ssh in from the ipod and reboot the machine, x freezes up and keyboard stops working, screen only shows my mouse moving every like 10secs
<sa> but at the end the upgrading froze
<`rob> amazen720: hang tight i am in the middle of an upgrade here ... or ask someone else how to install gdm from disk....  i can't mount anything for at least 10 minutes
<sa> so network protocol was not installed. is it correct to install the whole program over again?
<kjetilkWork> Mathman, what I'm talking about is this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/base
<nol1fe> Mathman: thanks, i'll check it out. I have a fileserver to store my files on, but don't want to do the backup of 2 desktops late at night. Best to shut them down. Used Rsync before...
<Mathman> mercurycc: least it used to be.  perhaps the whole pulse audio thingy will solve all that.  me, I bascially know nothing on the subject anyhow
<EFing_A> absnt: do you think problem is on the ipod side or the ubunu side?
<`rob> amazen720: you can wait for me or ask the room
<spiniker> hello
<amazen720> rob: okay
<DistroJockey> nol1fe: this place is probably a good start:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<`rob> amazen720: i won't leave you hanging though
<josnas_> hey. can someone help me: I have no sound on ubuntu 8.04 -**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<josnas_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<josnas_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<josnas_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<josnas_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<FloodBot1> josnas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josnas_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<absnt> EFing_A: Im sure its on the ubuntu side, I can vnc into my win machine fine and even from my win machine when I vnc to ubuntu it freezes up
<Mathman> nol1fe: rsnapshot is really sweet and real easy to set up.  you might oughta check that out
<mercurycc> Mathman, thanks anyway
<sa> how can i change directory in the terminal?
<Myrtti> cd
<nol1fe> Mathman: DistroJockey: thanks, i'll check it out!
<Almindor> mlocate sucks big time
<sa> i want to open "desktop"
<kwadronaut> anyone ever had an apache that doesn't report errors *and* doesn't show up with netstat when it *is* running? i gave it ports to listen to, restarted etc.
<absnt> EFing_A: I do have other displays set up to a gdm login screen (which is black because of the vnc module in x im thinking)
<`rob> amazen720: cd /media cdrom  /// be back in a few
<Almindor> it's worse than slocate, and thats a statement
<DistroJockey> nol1fe: no problem :)
<sa> so I am writing cd /home/sa/desktop
<Mathman> sa: ha, yikes.  cd.  as in "cd Desktop"
<`rob> amazen720: /media/cdrom rather
<Almindor> any way to turn it off? (or make it like "once a week")?
<sa> mathman: yes
<_2> um  to use shipit to request a cd you have to register, to register you have to have an email address.....   i don't have an email address...
<mercurycc> Mathman, It is not very annoying. just curious why it only occurs on the right channel.
<absnt> EFing_A: and those work fine =/ (except for the obvious black screen issue heh)
<naga> hi
<whochismo> hi
<naga> i needed some info
<ariqs> _2 it's not worth your bother anyway
<sa> Mathman: but i get the message: directory does not exist
<ariqs> it takes a year to get it sent to you ;P
<EFing_A> absnt: do you think it could be a permission or authorization type of issue..    .Xauthority or something where you have to run xhost + ?
<Kaaiman> Can anyone help me with the following problem? I've got an old laptop (Compaq Presario 1200), with an Intel Celeron CPU and ony 64 Megs of RAM. I once installed Xubuntu 7.10, and it ran, although not very fast. Now I tried a clean install of 8.04 w/alternate cd, but the installation every time hangs at 'detecting network hardware'. Is this perhaps a known bug?
<Mathman> mercurycc: wish I could help you out.  try new speakers?  I dunno man.  but I mean, not every thing is the fault of your os sometimes
<sa> Mathman: very funny cause when I type "dir" the directory is actually there?
<DistroJockey> Linux is case sensitive sa
<_2> arigs that would be shorter than down load time.
<absnt> EFing_A: Hmm.. I dunno what any of that means =D
<DumpsterBaby> I'd love to slowly back my car over an infants face
<DumpsterBaby> and do a burnout
<Mathman> sa: bash is case sensitive for one thing
<naga> i need to know can i use the google talk o any other voice chat in ubuntu
<kjetilkWork> ah, packages is back up :-)
<ltracy> Why isn't Eclipse 3.3 in the repos yet?
<ere4si> sa: try cd /home/sa/Desktop
<DumpsterBaby> I'd love to slowly back my car over an infants face
<compwiz18> naga: no google talk (at least not easily) but there are other programs like skype
<DumpsterBaby> and do a burnout
<DumpsterBaby> I'd love to slowly back my car over an infants face
<DumpsterBaby> and do a burnout
<DumpsterBaby> I'd love to slowly back my car over an infants face
<FloodBot1> DumpsterBaby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DumpsterBaby> and do a burnout
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, before it ets tothat stage,instead of pressing continue prees 'go back' this will bring up a listof things it can do -- select the one after the troublesome one
<sa> ere4si: thanks!
<ere4si> k
<sa> DistroJockey: Thanks!
<Bodsda> !enter | DumpsterBaby
<ubotu> DumpsterBaby: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<naga> so ineed to download skype
<DistroJockey> sa: You're welcome
<Mathman> DumpsterBaby: sweet dumb guy.  you just lost.  I mean, what's your goal?  troll it up?  you lost buddy.
<compwiz18> Bodsda: I'm not sure that qualified as a "question" ;)
<naga> ok so i need to download skype
<EFing_A> absnt: scratch that.. . couldn't be that since you're not using X services to connect..  it's vnc..    sorry..
<sa> DistroJockey:  another question I have tried to solve but without success. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<DumpsterBaby> Mathman: My goal is to obtain TWO infants, so I can get both tires going!
<sa> DistroJockey: but during the upgrade everything froze at the end
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: I know, I've already tried advanced install, but the same problem happens. And I cant go further, because even when I try to partitionate the installer asks me to detect the network hardware
<Bodsda> compwiz18, true --but we dont have a factoid for et lost you troll (unfortunately)
<josnas_> can someone help me  - I have no sound in hardy, I had in gibon -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64806/
<DumpsterBaby> I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE YET
<compwiz18> I don't think you have a choice.
<ltracy> How where do packages in the repos come from?
<DistroJockey> sa: *adds another reason onto the list of why he never upgrades*
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, ah,.,.,. well try reburning the disk at a lower speed or accept that new and old aren't always compatible im afraid
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: And the cd is fine, I already checked before installing
<absnt> EFing_A: Hah.. fixed it.. apparently you can't have the gnome vnc server running at the same time, even on a different display =/
<DistroJockey> sa: sorry, could be anything really
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, id say go back to gutsy or even fiesty
<sa> DistroJockey: It froze right before the cleanup. Now my wireless is not working and the comp is much slower
<Mathman> ha, and here I thought in place upgrades were the strength of debian.
<ltracy> How do we get standard browser in Beta, but some other packages a major version behind?
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: yeah, or I have to wait until 8.04.1 comes out...
<ariqs> _2: I'm getting it on dialup
<ere4si> sa: try in a terminal - sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<grom358> does anyone know of IRC channel about networking?
<ariqs> _2 what's slower than dialup? ;P
<DistroJockey> sa: personally, I would backup any data and do a nice clean install
<Mathman> ltracy: ubuntu follows debian unstable, no?  so there you go
<naga> hey can i know
<sa> DistroJockey: 1. should i reinstall with the CD? 2. How bout the cleanup?
<ere4si> grom358: #networking
<EFing_A> lol... good to know.. thanks absnt   i'll add that to my notes
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, huh??? there is no/wont be 8.04.1? afaik
<_2> ariqs 28k dialup
<ltracy> Mathman, I'm just asking
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: I read it is scheduled for june
<ariqs> _2: that's only a week at that speed
<DumpsterBaby> [tom]
<Mathman> ltracy: and I'm telling you apparently
<DumpsterBaby> I wanna fuck a dog in the ass
<DumpsterBaby> [mark]
<FloodBot1> DumpsterBaby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DumpsterBaby> he wants to fuck a dog in the ass
<DumpsterBaby> [tom]
<DumpsterBaby> I wanna fuck a dog
<Mathman> DumpsterBaby: you still fail.  sorry dumb guy
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: because it's an LTS, there will come an update, like 6.06.1
<sidewinder> how do i configure hardy for a static ip?
<ltracy> Mathman, :) kewl.  But where would I go to ask for other packages to be added..  Like Eclipse 3.3
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<sa> ere4si thanx
<sa> ere4si: Thanx
<ltracy> CDT 4.0
<DistroJockey> sa: redo the partitions or atleast format them after a backup and it should install nicely (wireless may still need work to get going though)
<_2> ariqs no.  28k dialup you only get 2k down.   do the math.
<ere4si> sa: it's working?
<josnas_> can someone help me  - I have no sound in hardy, I had in gibon -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64806/
<ere4si> sa: great
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, i suppose that would make sense ,.,. yer wait if you want but you cant play a playstation 3 game on a playstation 1 my friend
<sa> ere4si: No, I havnt tried yet
<Mathman> ltracy: no where.  if you want eclipse whatever the heck then install it.
<ere4si> k
<sa> ere4si: I need to reinstall 8.04
<DumpsterBaby> Owing to a design error, your nigger comes equipped with a tongue and vocal chords. Most niggers can master only a few basic human phrases with this apparatus - "muh dick" being the most popular. However, others make barking, yelping, yapping noises and appear to be in some pain, so you should probably call a vet and have him remove your nigger's tongue. Once de-tongued your nigger will be a...
<FloodBot1> DumpsterBaby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<sa> DistroJockey: Thankx
<Almindor> anyone knows anything about this firefox3 problem with aggressive disk usage?
<naga> bm
<ltracy> The packages just come from nowhere?
<sidewinder> how do i configure hardy for a static ip?
<Bodsda> cheers Myrtti
<vlt> Hello. Any idea why inetutils-inetd is listening on udp6:69 instead of udp:69 for service tftp?
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to delete a directory, its got loads of sub directories, ive chmod 777 the first directory, but its still wont delete all files/folders due to permissions. Is there a way I can do a chmod to make all directories within the first directory 777?
<DistroJockey> sa: you're welcome. Upgrades can be problematic.
<Za1> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Za1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080427134838
<Za1> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device 			 		
<ltracy> I've been installing it myself since before Ubuntu 7.04..
<_2> ariqs and that's max of 2k   try to browse or irc and that goes to 500b/s
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: true... well thanks for the answerd ;) I'll look further to other solutions. Maybe DSL or so
<ere4si> sidewinder: I'll get you a link
<wi1> hi. i guess i'm not the first one to ask, but what would you tell people that complain about poor video playback and compiz performance on hardy that didn't have any issues in feisty and gutsy?
<DumpsterBaby> You should install your nigger differently according to whether you have purchased the field or house model. Field niggers work best in a serial configuration, i.e. chained together. Chain your nigger to another nigger immediately after unpacking it, and don't even think about taking that chain off, ever. Many niggers start singing as soon as you put a chain on them. This habit can usually...
<DumpsterBaby> ...be thrashed out of them if nipped in the bud. House niggers work best as standalone units, but should be hobbled or hamstrung to prevent attempts at escape. At this stage, your nigger can also be given a name. Most owners use the same names over and over, since niggers become confused by too much data. Rufus, Rastus, Remus, Toby, Carslisle, Carlton, Hey-You!-Yes-you!, Yeller, Blackstar,...
<DumpsterBaby> Owing to a design error, your nigger comes equipped with a tongue and vocal chords. Most niggers can master only a few basic human phrases with this apparatus - "muh dick" being the most popular. However, others make barking, yelping, yapping noises and appear to be in some pain, so you should probably call a vet and have him remove your nigger's tongue. Once de-tongued your nigger will be a...
<FloodBot1> DumpsterBaby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Za1> can anyone help me with that error when trying to reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: or just upgrading from 7.10
<compwiz18> someone should tell the bot not to keep unbanning him...
<sidewinder> AdvoWork: chmod -r 777 <dir name>
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, yer install gutsy then run --  sudo update-manager -d
<josnas_> can someone help me  - I have no sound in hardy, I had in gibon -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64806/
<Mathman> ltracy: packages?  there's no package involved.  or a tarball if you call that a package.  but anyhow, get the latest eclipse from eclipse.org or some nonsense.  throw that in your home directory.  install some updates and plugins.  make sure your environment is set.  you're good to go
<sa> DistroJockey: Yeah, I noticed :)
<fserve_> josnas_, open a console then type alsamixer
<DistroJockey> sa: Good luck :)
<naga> cool
<vallhalla81> what can i use to run virtual machines on ubuntu (other than virtualbox as it seems to mess up my system)
<fserve_> check if everything is on max with mute off
<IntangibleLiquid> I feel more comfortable with 1024x768
<josnas_> fserve_, thanks
<fserve_> vallhalla81, try fix virtualbox its the best one
<compwiz18> vallhalla81: qemu and vmware also work
<fserve_> vallhalla81, but if u want to run another linux, try XEN
<Mathman> fserve_: ?  what are you like old school mp3 pirate?  ha
<HymnToLife> XEN is most likely overkill
<HymnToLife> go vmware
<Kaaiman> Bodsda: thx I'll try, Im gonna download the 7.10 alternate iso ;)
<ltracy> Mathman, I get that.. My point was that I've been installing the same version of eclipse myself since before Ubuntu 7.04.. I want to be aple to apt-get the thing someday..
<Bodsda> Kaaiman, ok, gd luck
<_2> Za1 pastebin the full text
<fserve_> Mathman, hahah : ) is just my old nick
<vallhalla81> ﻿fserve_: ﻿compwiz18  thankyou both
<sidewinder> ere4si: i am on hardy. i could do it on gutsy but following the same procedure here does not seem to work
<Za1> _2 which text?
<Blinkiz> vallhalla81, use kvm. Install package "kvm" and virt-manager" and you are good to go :-)
<Za1> the fatal error inserting battery?
<fserve> i use vbox here, hardy, very good running xp
<Bodsda> sidewinder, what r u trying to do?
<_2> Za1 of the partial error you posted
<Mathman> ltracy: eh, I dunno.  check if eclipse.org has some binary .deb files or whatever.  go with the version ubuntu comes with (probably your best choice).  compile the svn snapshot.  do something I spose at any rate.
<Za1> that is the whole erro
<Za1> error*
<ere4si> sidewinder: I used this for hardy- http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<sidewinder> Bodsda: set my machine a static ip on the network
<Za1> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Za1> I answer a few questions about my keyboard and whatever else
<Za1> and then it gives me this:
<Za1> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Za1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080427134838
<Za1> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device 			 		
<FloodBot1> Za1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Za1> and I am using a desktop computer?
<vallhalla81> ﻿Blinkiz: ok cool thank you
<Bodsda> sidewalk, erm System--> Admin->Network -- unlock double click on wireless change box on second section from dhcp to static enter ip then exit?
<spiniker> how can i download cairo themes?
<Za1> and that is preventing me from getting my nvidia drivers working
<ere4si> sidewinder: just make sure the numbers are suitable for your network
<sa> DistroJockey: thank you :)
<Bodsda> !paste | Za1
<ubotu> Za1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_2> Za1 that shouldn't cause any issue.  just the fact that a kernel module can't load...   does xorg not work ?
<josnas_> fserve_, alsamixer - master and 100% : now I hear sound but very very silent
<lg31415> ?
<Za1> xorg works, it's my drivers that I'm trying to configure
<Blinkiz> vallhalla81, Am having problem running virt-manager other than root. Maybe best to say if you get into any problems...
<Za1> but they won't work
<Za1> no matter what I do
<Za1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4810347
<FloodBot1> Za1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ere4si> josnas_: is pcm turned up?
<Za1> Could you please look at my post?
<fserve> josnas_, try press tab
<Bodsda> !enter | Za1
<ubotu> Za1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<suivre> I install the firestarter, and it keeps saying the eth0 is not ready, anybody help me please
<fserve> josnas_, and check if everything is on top/max/no mute
<wi1> hi. i guess i'm not the first one to ask, but what would you tell people that complain about poor video playback and compiz performance on hardy that didn't have any issues in feisty and gutsy?
<Wobbo> where did the samba/linux network sharing configuration pane go since 8.04?
<Za1> v
<biouser> anyone know of a good way to convert ogg to avi?
<AdvoWork> sidewalk you know you said chmod -r 777 dir  well even though i can see the dir, its there, its saying no such file or directory
<josnas_> fserve, strange, everything is set on max
<Bodsda> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<Bodsda> biouser, ^^^
<Krompl3> biouser: there are programs which can help you...
<Bidget> how do I empty my recycle bin or trash bin or whatever ubuntu calls it?
<fserve> josnas_, hmmm
<fserve> Bidget, right click on it -> empty
<Bodsda> Bidget, click on the bin in the toolbar then clickon the big EMPTY button
<Bidget> yeah but I dont see it anywhere so I cant right click on it hahaha
<mstef> can virtualbox be used with xp already installed on another partition??
<josnas_> fserve, maybe i ll put the question on a forum
<fserve> mstef, yes
<Bidget> I dont have a bottom toolbar maybe I should said that
<Trackilizer> Until ubuntu 8.04 i used these instructions "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584" to get dual monitors to work. No after following the instructions nothing happens, my other monitor simply remains black. Is there any other way to get this to work?
<Bodsda> Bidget, if you have no bin then right click on the toolbar and add it
<mstef> fserve, could you point me towards a tutorial or something..cant find one
<fserve> josnas_, do that, witch sound card you use?
<fserve> sound[VIA8237 - VIA 82371: VIA82XX-MODEM - VIA 82XX modem]
<Bidget> ah ok thanks Bodsda
<unop> AdvoWork, try using the full path to dir.  chmod -R 777 /path/to/dir
<fserve> mstef, sorry i dont know one : (
<Bodsda> Bidget, no probs
<josnas_> fserve, Card: HDA ATI SB                                                             │
<josnas_> │ Chip: Realtek ALC660-VD
<LunaFreeState> isn't the trash bin on the lower right coner of the screen.
<LunaFreeState> by default
<Almindor> this firefox bug is horrible
<ere4si> nomally
<Bodsda> LunaFreeState, yes
<mstef> fserve, oh alright..there doesnt seem to be an option to access the already installed xp...theres only options for creating virtual drives, etc
<Almindor> I can't even open the thing without getting 100% cpu/disk atm.
<biouser> what is a good program to convert ogg to avi?
<Almindor> not even via nice 20
<Bodsda> Almindor, what firefox bug?
<sidewinder> ere4si: "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Almindor> Bodsda, it's "caching" or something, disk 100% cpu 100%
<fserve> mstef, i think that vmware have that option
<Almindor> Bodsda, even the mouse get's stuck when it starts doing that
<sidewinder> ere4si: thats after i ping the router
<Bodsda> Almindor, does cpu spike when your downloading through apt or synaptic?
<mstef> fserve, k thanks
<AdvoWork> unop think that worked, thanks
<ere4si> sidewinder: did you make sure the numbers for network were appropriate?
<Almindor> Bodsda, no, this is ff3 problem, I got other net stuff on all the time (transmission is on with ~130kbps right now)
<sidewinder> ere4si: yes. 100% sure.
<Almindor> Bodsda, it's not net related, ff is "doing something" on the disk
<Almindor> Bodsda, the moment I kill ff it stops
<Bodsda> Almindor, i had same prob as you -- i added to more dns's from opendns.com and it ran like a charm
<ganapati> any one know about ubuntu networking with vista?
<ere4si> sidewinder: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart in a terminal
<Almindor> Bodsda, then it's a bug
<Bodsda> Almindor, do u use wifi?
<Almindor> Bodsda, there's no friggin reason for disk activity on dns problems
<Almindor> Bodsda, no
<sidewinder> ere4si: been there done that
<DistroJockey> Za1: did you do the following command (backup xorg.conf if you don't have a current one)?:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Almindor> Bodsda, pure cable, dhcp
<nol1fe> ganapati: what do you need to know?
<fserve> ouvindo[Stratovarius - Stratovarius - Götterdämmerung] length[4:01/7:16]
<Bodsda> Almindor, yes there is -- but only very small
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I get totem to play divx movies? Sound works but see no videp
<Almindor> Bodsda, why does it use the disk?
<Bodsda> Almindor, uninstall and install ff2 -- ff3 is beta 5
<ere4si> sidewinder: the gateway address is your router address
<Za1> yes I did DistroJockey, I get the same error:
<ere4si> ?
<Za1> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Za1>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080427134838
<Za1> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device 			 		
<FloodBot1> Za1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> Almindor, searches for local dns's first
<sidewinder> ere4si: i know
<Almindor> Bodsda, yes, I know, and I can understand the bugs, any workaround?
<ganapati> nol1fe:there is no blinking light when i connect..but it works with other computers..
<albech> ahhh 7.10 running again :D
<_2> Za1 just a thought.  but maybe try; sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /xorg.back ;sudo nvidia-xconfig      let it generate a new config from scratch.     else i really don't know.
<sidewinder> ere4si: i told you i configured it many a times in gutsy but hardy doesn't allow it.
<ere4si> sidewinder: can you paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<DistroJockey> Za1: with the -phigh bit? (you don't mention using that in your post)
<Bodsda> Almindor, yeah -- install ff2 i almost through hardy out of the window cause of ff3
<Gidx> hi there
<ere4si> sidewinder: I've done here on hardy
<nol1fe> ganapati: when you connect your cable to vista and ubuntu you mean?
<Za1> sorry I didn't mention that but I have tried it and it returns the same error
<IntangibleLiquid> what do most of you guys use as email client? Thunderbird or Evolution?
<Gidx> how do i set the keyboard shortcut for changing the layout ?
<stunatra> Thunderbird.
<DistroJockey> Za1: k
<Bodsda> thunderbird
<mrtimdog> Does anyone else firefox (in hardy, fresh LTS install) go unresponsive and greyed out every time a link is pressed? Any know causes, if you do?
<Almindor> Bodsda, I don't want ff2 it's slow like hell :)
<nol1fe> Evolution
<Za1> any ideas?
<Almindor> Bodsda, I'll look in about:config
<_2> Za1 just a thought.  but maybe try; sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /xorg.back ;sudo nvidia-xconfig      let it generate a new config from scratch.     else i really don't know.
<IntangibleLiquid> 2 on 1, thunderbird then lol
<ganapati> nol1fe:yes..my ubuntu desktop and vista laptop..
<Za1> tried that too _2 but thank you :)
<Bodsda> Almindor,then install ff1 or even better run ff3 beta 5 windows version through wine (should work)
<Bodsda> Almindor, make sure ipv6 is off
<LunaFreeState> thunder bird 3 on 1
<nol1fe> ganapati: and you use a crossover cable?
<IntangibleLiquid> cool
<DistroJockey> Za1: line 68 of your xorg.conf looks messed up
<_2> Za1 with nvidia-xconfig or with dpkg-reconfigure ?
<stunatra> Thunderbird is the best.
<mark_> I am coming
<Almindor> Bodsda, yes, I'm turning ipv6 dns off now
<sidewinder> ere4si: auto lo
<Gidx> how do i set the keyboard shortcut for changing the layout ? neither Shift + Alt nor Alt+Alt are working
<nol1fe> Does thunderbird support palm devices?
<Bodsda> Almindor, gd stuff but it should be disabled by default
<sidewinder> ere4si: thats the default content
<IntangibleLiquid> I'm just curious. Why does ubuntu not make thunderbird the default email client?
<Za1> _2: dpkg-reconfigure
<stunatra> IntangibleLiquid, they should.
<Za1> Nvidia-xconfig also returns an error of its own
<ganapati>  nol1fe:with same cable i can connect laptop wid other desktop and my desktop with other laptop ..but between particular these to systems problem exists..
<stunatra> would fit in well with Firefox.
<ere4si> sidewinder: I'll paste mine - make sure you have all lines and numbers are appropriate
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bodsda> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<IntangibleLiquid> been using Thunderbird on Windows and very pleased with it :)
<Za1> DistroJockey: that xorg.conf is what was generated for me, I haven't changed it
<IntangibleLiquid> now that I've made the switch
<microwaver> anyone got problems adjusting brightness?
<DistroJockey> Za1: It's a right mess :(
<ganapati> nol1fe:yes..its a crossover cable
<stunatra> Evolution is like a Outlook clone.
<Za1> :(
<LunaFreeState> it seemed like it ran better on windows (thunderbird)
<nol1fe> ganapati: hmm. and if you have an active connection and plug the calbe from one system to another the led on the vista machine dimms?
<Za1> makes me so sad because I've spent 3 days trying to get it working now
<IntangibleLiquid> stunatra: the clock is connected with Evolution
<_2> Za1 that's why i sujested trying the nvidia-xconfig with a blank .focn file
<Za1> people are already telling me just to return to windows
<Za1> I did that _2
<stunatra> IntangibleLiquid, heh
<ere4si> sidewinder: I think you might be missing this line - iface eth0 inet static - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64808/
<LunaFreeState> I errased my windows partion
<IntangibleLiquid> Za1: ppl are telling me they will stay with ubuntu
<DistroJockey> Za1: can you maybe rename xorg.conf to xorg.conf.notworking  and then try that   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AussieGuy> not good....
<microwaver> Someone want to help me with a small problem?
<Bodsda> !yay | LunaFreeState
<ubotu> LunaFreeState: Glad you made it! :-)
<stunatra> Ubuntu is the best distro.
<AussieGuy> you always need to be careful when you install a new operating system. you should of set up two partitions one for windows and one for linux
<IntangibleLiquid> undoubtedly
<Za1> IntangibleLiquid:  that's excellent for you
<Za1> :)
<espham> how do I install a GTK theme?
<microwaver> hehe, i'm on my work pc, got rid of vista and got ubuntu working (only my ireless crd)
<_2> Za1 well. don't go back to windows.    maybe try in  #xorg   or  ##linux      try a different kernel     use vesa if you have to...  but don't go back there... :)
<mrpouet> hi
<Bodsda> espham, by following the readme in the tarball
<AussieGuy> In the mean time you might want to download norton utilites because it has an un delete program
<Gidx> how do i set the keyboard shortcut for changing the layout ? neither Shift + Alt nor Alt+Alt are working
<Za1> haha yeah, don't wanna but i need my 3d acceleration :)
<boubbin> i just plugged usb-mic to my system and i nothing happened, but dmesg says this: http://pastebin.com/df6d5fff how can i make that mic working now ?
<AussieGuy> so even though youve formatted your disk the files are still there
<IntangibleLiquid> I have a friend who's been crying over his vista taking like 20 minutes to start
<LunaFreeState> microwave: what ver of ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Gidx, layout of what?
<AussieGuy> and that program can get most of them back, but only if you get it now
<Gidx> Bodsda, the keyboard layout
<absnt> Whats the command to restart x?
<stunatra> IntangibleLiquid, sounds like he disabled Readyboot, or whatever it is called.
<lassegul> absnt: sudo killall gdm && sudo gdm
<meuch> absnt: startx?
<_2> Za1 i hear ya.       i don't understand ya, but i hear ya.      _2 <-- console user.  no gui at all.
<ere4si> absnt: sudo /etc/init.d gdm restart
<Bodsda> Gidx, system--> preferences--> keyboard shortcuts
<Za1> haha
<Za1> cool man
<Za1> that rocks :P
<Gidx> Bodsda, been there. but couldn't find it :S
<ganapati> nol1fe: with other systems its normal..between these vista and ubuntu no light at all
<Za1> I'm a blender fan, so that's why I need my graphics :)
<ere4si> absnt: oops   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<IntangibleLiquid> stunatra: I told him to at least return to XP but he said Vista looked a lot nicer :))
<Bodsda> Gidx, what are these combo's meant to do?
<Gnine> to restart x do ctrl-alt-backspace
<stunatra> LOLL
<Bodsda> !ot | Za1
<ubotu> Za1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gidx> Bodsda, change the language in which i type
<_2> Za1 well patients is key.   and good luck with it.   i'm went.
<Bodsda> Gidx, you want that to be a hotkey?
<nol1fe> ganapati.. strange, i admit. maybe there's an option to switch to crosscable in ifconfig
<stunatra> IntangibleLiquid, Vista's default theme is better than XP's default theme, tho.
<microwaver> !brightness | microwaver
<ere4si> sidewinder: any joy?
<stunatra> That ugly fisher price blue.
<Gidx> Bodsda, yes. a combination of 2 keys.
<Za1> thanks _2 :)
<ganapati> nol1fe:i ll check..
<lassegul> ganapati: Maybe the duplex settings might be wrong. check this out, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-the-speed-and-duplex-settings-of-an-ethernet-card/
<IntangibleLiquid> stunatra: yeb. never used vista though
<nol1fe> why is it only the community docs allow searching on help.ubuntu.com ...
<AussieGuy> ive virtualized windows inside ubuntu so ill probably be deleting my windows partition as well
<Bodsda> Gidx, its a little tricky im afraid -- youll have to find out what command is used to change the keyboard country layout then create a hotkey which runs that command
<richard> How do I change which set of graphics get used for the bootup splash and stuff?
<stunatra> IntangibleLiquid, Vista isn't as bad as people make it out to be. My experience with it was pretty good, considering Windows.
<LunaFreeState> try google no1lf
<vallhalla81> i have virtualbox installed but keep getting an error msg saying VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED). can anyone help please
<Bodsda> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stunatra> It doesn't prevent me from using Ubuntu, though :)
<Gidx> Bodsda, i found it just now ! it's actually placed under the keyboard settings and now the keyboard shortcuts
<zaturno> hi i use ubuntu 8.04 and i want to install moblock some body help me?
<Bodsda> richard, ^^^
<AussieGuy> you need to install the kernel modules for virtualbox
<ganapati> lassegul:what is that??how to check?
<Bodsda> Gidx, ok good for u
<microwaver> Hello, I use 7.10 and can't control my brightness, what should I do?
<Lardarse> Bodsda: related question: is it possible to disable the splash screen?
<AussieGuy> apt-cache search virtualbox and youll get a list of packages, one is the kernel modules for virtualbox. install them
<olskolirc> haaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zaturno> hi i use ubuntu 8.04 and i want to install moblock some body help me?
<olskolirc> yessssssssss
<stunatra> microwaver, turn on a lamp.
<olskolirc> ok how is that heron?
<Bodsda> zaturno, sudo apt-get install moblock
<olskolirc> anyone got it yet?
<Bodsda> Lardarse, yes
<zaturno> but i have 64 bit
<microwaver> stunatra, very funny :)
<vallhalla81> ﻿AussieGuy: thankyou
<bashca> hi there  xrdb command not found !! how fix it on hardy
<Gidx> Bodsda, thanks mate :) just one last question .. have u ever messed with broadcom WLAN's ?
<stunatra> microwaver, serious. Is this a laptop?
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: i had the same problem with 7.10. 8.04 makes brightness control better
<espham> Bodsda: where do I find the tarball file?
<microwaver> stunatra, yes it is.
<Bodsda> Gidx, no but ive done my fair share of networking
<lassegul> zaturno: start with this one, come back if you encounter problems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<stunatra> Try turning on a lamp.
<Bodsda> espham, wherever you downloaded it to
<zaturno> thanx man
<microwaver> intangibleliquid, my fn + up etc doesn't work.
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: I mean that, most of my fn keys are working now
<Gidx> Bodsda, how do i know if: 1) my system recognizes my WLAN hardware. 2)the firmware is properly installed ?
<stunatra> microwaver, The brightness in the room can have an effect on the brightness of the screen.
<vallhalla81> ﻿AussieGuy: how do i install it when i find it please
<stunatra> At least, in my experience, it's true.
<bashca> hi there  xrdb command not found !! how fix it on hardy
<LunaFreeState> go back to 7.10
<ganapati> lassegul what is duplex setting?
<microwaver> stunatra, I know but I can't change dilly squat on it. :) that's my problem.
<AussieGuy> apt-get install <packagename> where packagename is the virtualbox modules package
<Bodsda> Gidx, basically just check these command outputs -- lspci        dmesg           ifconfig         iwconfig
<microwaver> IntangibleLiquid, some problem for my wirelsss lan card, but that's another problem.
<AussieGuy> should look something like virtualbox-modules-2.6.14 or something
<vallhalla81> ﻿AussieGuy: thank you again
<stunatra> That sucks then, I have no idea how you'd do it manually. I don't know of any software for Ubuntu that can do accomplish that. Sorry.
<Bodsda> bashca, if you know the command is in the repo's just apt-get it
<sidewinder1> ere4si: thanks man. that worked. there was a line missing...
<IntangibleLiquid> haven't tested my wireless connection yet but it does detect some WPA wifi around. I just assume it works for me
<lassegul> ganapati: transfer speed between network devices. i work as support for an ISP, and my experience is that duplex errors is the most common error when the link lamps arent blinking :)
<microwaver> stunatra, thanks for the help though :)
<ere4si> sidewinder: great!
<sidewinder1> ere4si: but why doesn't the GUI work like it used to?
<bashca> Bodsda, Package xrdb is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<microwaver> IntangibleLiquid, fn + f2 (to enable wireless) does nothing :)
<ere4si> sidewinder: don't use the gui...
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: same here lolz
<Bodsda> bashca, pastebin the whole terminal message
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gidx> Bodsda, ifconfig only shows me eth1 and lo. that means that my WLAN isn't there ?
<ArthurArchnix> I've uninstalled Totem because it's causing infrequent but irrecoverable crashes. Shuts down the xserver. Very ugly. Anyway, I've got VLC so there's no problems, but when I click on a video it gives me an error message about not finding Totem. How would I tell it that VLC is the default video player?
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: are you aon an asus?
<ArthurArchnix> This is hardy by the wya.
<Bodsda> Gidx, wifi?
<sidewinder1> ere4si: then why did they make it?
<JohnRandom> anyone knows, if the old xorg.conf's are still viable in hardy?
<Gidx> yes Bodsda. my wifi
<Bodsda> Gidx, sorry use   iwconfig
<sidewinder1> ere4si: thanks anyway.
<ere4si> sidewinder: didn't have me in mind...?
<DistroJockey> microwaver: this may help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767374
<JohnRandom> got some issues with the resolution of my monitor
<Gidx> Bodsda, says lo no wireless extensions. and same for eth1
<TTilus> i would like to notified about updates to certain svn repository the same way im notified about new mail, is there svn notifier kind of tool for ubuntu/gnome
<microwaver> IntangibleLiquid, i'm using a Dell Vostro 1000, think the motherboard is ATI :)
<LunaFreeState> TTilus: isn't there a rss feed?
<Bodsda> JohnRandom, , try to change in   System --Preferences -- screen resolution -- if that doesnt work run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Lardarse> TTilus: probably yes, but I don't know how
<DistroJockey> microwaver: Re: HOWTO - Fix your laptops brightness function keys operating properly in 8.04 Hard 			 			works on dell vostro.
<Bodsda> Gidx, it should say wlan0 if you had one
<albech> how do i prevent my usb disk to time out when idle?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, but I work on 7.10, not going to change to Hardy until its like 8.10 or something.
<Bodsda> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<microwaver> DistroJockey, thanks for the lnk tho.
<LunaFreeState> TTilus: try looking at the default book marks in fire fox, that had a ubuntu feed or two
<Gidx> Bodsda, any ideas on how to fix it ?
<DistroJockey> microwaver: may help none the less. Good luck :)
<bjames> hi all, I've just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 (non-beta) and 3D video acceleration seems to be slightly broken
<bashca> Bodsda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64809/
<fserve> bjames, witch graphics card?
<Bodsda> Gidx, yeah why not -- lemme find a howto -- whats the make of your wifi dongle?
<microwaver> DistroJockey, got my compiz working today, couldn't do the smae with my desktop / atix600 yet :)
<bjames> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<fserve> hmm
<lassegul> bjames: how broken?
<bjames> (output from lspci | grep -i radeon
<Gidx> Bodsda, it's broadcom. i tried almost every single online guide
<ArthurArchnix> I've tried changing the default under video in preferred applications, but it hasn't worked. I told it to use custom then typed vlc. I still get asked about totem. Under windows this would be a simple matter of changing mime type handling, but I'm not sure how to do that in Hardy.
<bjames> well, glxgears gives me 367 fps, but 3D desktop "toys" cannot be enabled
<Bodsda> bashca, run    sudo apt-get install x11-xserver-utils
<Bodsda> Gidx, chipset?
<microwaver> indeed Bodsda, that helped me :)
<Bodsda> microwaver, cool -- what did?
<JohnRandom> my problem is, that my monitor isn't recognized properly... in gutsy, i had options to choose the right one.. this is missing in hardy, tho
<Gidx> Bodsda, i guess
<DistroJockey> microwaver: nice :)
<bjames> lsmod shows ati_agp and radeon running
<Bodsda> Gidx, what chipset is your broadcom dongle?
<lassegul> JohnRandom: what graphics card?
<microwaver> bodsda, to run composite on my ATI card.
<LunaFreeState> johnrandom: go back to gusty then, that seems like the easiest thing
<Bodsda> microwaver, i may have been sleep walking but i never spoke to you about that ;~)
<microwaver> got the worst possible ahrdware if you look at driver support :p ATI and BROADCOM :p
<Gidx> Bodsda, does this help ? Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<bjames> lassegul: 3D graphics worked out-of-box on 7.10
<microwaver> odsda, just picked in on a conversation with someone else :)
<erUSUL> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Bodsda> Gidx, yes ta -- gimme a sec
<mijac> Hello to everybody
<changehome> hi everyone, sorry to bother i am using ubuntu 8.04 and i was wondering if anyone can explain to me the steps to change the HOME directory to a network share file
<mijac> I have a very strange problem today with compiz
<lassegul> bjames: im not really sure. is 300+ fps the right fps for a card like yours? thought it sounded kinda low?
<mijac> and is that I see part of the screen
<mijac> like smaller
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: did the network applet say wireless is enabled?
<bjames> lassegul: I'm not sure - this is a laptop (3 years old at that), but 367 does seem quite low considering how simple glxgears is
<microwaver> IntangibleLiquid, how do you mean 'network applet'
<mijac> did you ever saw that >
<mijac> ?
<microwaver> IntagibleLiquid, hmmm my quick search applet is gone ?
<spine55> I can't seem to install extentions in firefox
<erUSUL> changehome: mount the network share under /home/ on your fstab (copy the files over first) i has to be a nfs share becouse afaik samba (windows ) shares can not be used forhome
<Bodsda> Gidx, here you go -- wade youway through that -- haha -- gimme a shout if you get stuck -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=640890
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: its the one for switching between wired and wireless connections
<lassegul> bjames: how about removing the drivers, then installing them (maybe through envy) again?
<LunaFreeState> spine55: what kind of extiontion?
<bjames> lassegul: is there a way I can verify the drivers are "working" without reinstalling?
<changehome> erUSUL sorry i am kinda new to ubuntu i didnt get to catch it =(
<spine55> LunaFreeState: Lets say the del.icio.us extention
<bjames> (I don't really want to break X if I don't have to
<erUSUL> !fstab | changehome
<ubotu> changehome: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Gidx> Bodsda, what is weird is that i cannot see the wireles card under the restricted drivers manager ?!
<spine55> LunaFreeState: but it really doesn't work for anyone that I've tried
<microwaver> IntangibleLiquid, not really following you on this one.
<rconan> is there an easy way to change the GDM and Gnome themes between the ubuntu and ubuntustudio ones?
<mijac> I have a very strange problem today with compiz
<mijac> and is that I see part of the screen
<mijac> like smaller
<Bodsda> Gidx, that thin is only (with 1 or 2 exceptions) for graphics cards
<mijac> did you ever saw that >
<Bodsda> !enter | mijac  --sorry just keepin order
<ubotu> mijac  --sorry just keepin order: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gidx> Bodsda, under 7.10 it used to show the WLAN card there
<bjames> lassegul: and while I remember there is no entry for the driver under the restricted driver manager, so it must be the open source one
<mijac> okok
<IntangibleLiquid> microwaver: its the small applet near the clock. Dont know how to tell you though
<Bodsda> Gidx, shouldnt of done lol,.,. i woulodnt worry about it not being there
<bjames> how do I tell if hardware rendering is happening?
<bjames> I suspect it might just be Linux writing to the framebuffer
<DistroJockey> mijac: nope, never seen it. Can we see it? Could you post a pic please?
<Gidx> ok Bodsda. thanks for the guide :) i will give it a try now
<Bodsda> Gidx, kk cool ;~)
<microwaver> IntangibleLiquid, only wired it seems
<LunaFreeState> spine55: your right, I couldn't do it either.
<bjames> lassegul: there is no explicit driver specified in my xorg.conf file
<bjames> :-s
<ArthurArchnix> Ok... found the solution to changing default programs. Everything you need is in this file:  /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<ArthurArchnix>  
<spine55> LunaFreeState: wierd no?
<changehome> erUSUL can home point to a NTSF partition?
<Bodsda> changehome, yes just change the $HOME variable   HOME=$"/media/disk-0"
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  yes very, maybe it isn't suported for linux, I have run into that before.
<erUSUL> changehome: nope; ntfs partitions can not hold the information about ownrship accesses etc of a unix/linux system
<the_alamo> i read that metacity in ubuntu 8.04 now supports different desktops when there are 2 monitors.  how do i set that up?
<kwadronaut> how to debug an apache2, that doesn't report any errors with loglevel set to debug, returns the correct ports with netstat and lsof but never replies to requests?
<erUSUL> ownership*
<Bodsda> erUSUL, that doesnt mean a variable cant point to an ntfs partition
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  you won't beleave this but I just got it to install
<Bodsda> erUSUL, just means you wont have permissions
<spine55> LunaFreeState: Haha how?
<erUSUL> Bodsda: the point being?? you an not use safely an ntfs filesystem as home partition period
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  try clicking the link a second time, that is all i did
<Bodsda> erUSUL, u cant use ntfs 'safely' for anything lol -- but yeahi see ur point ;~)
<spine55> LunaFreeState: do you know where the Error Console log is?
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  now what did I just put on my computer?
<IntangibleLiquid> I'm on Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01). The hardware drivers told me to install the firmware. I did. Now it detects surrounding wifi networks but I've never been online using my wifi so I'm not sure if it really works
<microwaver> Anyone got an idea how the search applet is called? can't find it on my menu bar anymore.
<DistroJockey> ArthurArchnix: cheers. Thanks for sharing. :)
<Abdul-Rahman> amazen720: you there?
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  under the tools menue.
<spine55> LunaFreeState: oh you never used it before?  Its a really cool extention for del.icio.us but you have to create an account first.  Then it manages your bookmarks you can tag them and access them from either a webpage or another browser that has the extention
<spine55> LunaFreeState: go to http://del.icio.us
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  did it work for you?
<Bodsda> erUSUL, has this channel been this busy since the release?
<spine55> LunaFreeState: let me try one sec
<ArthurArchnix> DistroJockey: Yeah, no problems. It's been bugging me since gutsy, but given the catastrophic crash bug with Totem, I was finally motivated to solve it. :) Find and replace every instance of "totem" with "vlc" and done.
<ArthurArchnix> Sweet.
<DistroJockey> microwaver: it's called Deskbar  I believe
<erUSUL> Bodsda: yep as allways ;)
<lassegul> bjames: ati has something similar to nvdia-xsetting, like aticonfig or something like that?
<microwaver> DIstroyJockey, thanks its a super handy thing :)
<Bodsda> erUSUL, its like 250 more users online -- or maybe 250 more annoyed users lol ;~)
<DistroJockey> ArthurArchnix: ahh, nice work
<bjames> lassegul: I'm not sure
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  I got it from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2354
<microwaver> DistroJockey, when I want to add it on my bar, it doesn't show / do it...
<IntangibleLiquid> off-topic survey: are you guys willing to pay top price for high-quality products?
<Bodsda> !ot | IntangibleLiquid
<ubotu> IntangibleLiquid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<spine55> LunaFreeState: ah not the same one
<Lardarse> IntangibleLiquid: join #ubuntu-offtopic and ask there :-)
<spine55> LunaFreeState: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3615
<Bodsda> !survey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about survey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DistroJockey> microwaver: hmm, it was the second thing I removed from mine, and I just added it back then with no problems
<lassegul> try running aticonfig, it will write you a new xorg.conf. remember to back up your old first   sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<bjames> yeah, I have a copy ;)
<bjames> I'll try that
<bjames> ...
<microwaver> DistroJockey, well here it doesn't work... thought it was due compiz, but that doesn't seem to be the problem
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  not the same extention or not the same site?
<spine55> LunaFreeState: not the same extention its for the same website just not the same extention
<GreenmanX> hi
<thani> yes
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  but does it do close enough to the same thing?
<GreenmanX> can someone help me with a question about a raid-controller
<ere4si> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DistroJockey> microwaver: what does the following give:   sudo apt-get install deskbar-applet
<lassegul> bjames: keep me posted on how it goes.
<spine55> LunaFreeState: not exactly the one that I want does alot more
<GreenmanX> ere4si: it?s not how to configure ubuntu to run on the controller
<bjames> lassegul: I'm just installing "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<spine55> LunaFreeState: that's Ok i'm going to troubleshoot this one I can see the errors now
<bjames> as this is required for aticonfig
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  at least this one loads though
<bjames> (I must not be using the right driver)
<ere4si> GreenmanX: the limit of my raid knowledge :)
<spine55> LunaFreeState: True thank you for your help
<lassegul> bjames: :) lol i think you just found the solution to your problem
<GreenmanX> ere4si: ok ;)
<amazen720> I got gdm back
<bjames> lassegul: I tried installing this before and it killed x - I had to fall back to failsafe res
<LunaFreeState> spine55:  your welcome, don't think a newbie like me was much help though
<bjames> maybe I set something up incorrectly
<spine55> LunaFreeState: Hey you tried I appreciate it
<lassegul> bjames: try running aticonfig, it should configure it automagically.
<bjames> ok, doing so now...
<Bodsda> just for everyone information beginners help is available in ##beginners-help & #ubuntuforums-beginners
<amazen720> had to go all the way upstairs to plug into the ethernet cable, 3 mins with ethernet cable
<damo22> how do i get specs of a computer in ubuntu?
<damo22> eg ram + cpu
<ikonia> damo22: what sort of information
<rsk> damo22: what specs?
<rsk> damo22: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> damo22: free shows ram cat /proc/cpu shows cpu, lshw shows "hardware"
<rsk> damo22: cat /proc/meminfo
<rsk> and there you have it
<Matthai> Hi, anybody knows how to enable external screen on a IBM ThinkPad R50e laptop? In 7.10 worked fine...
<damo22> ok thanks
<bashca> Bodsda, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64810/
<Bodsda> bashca, what r u trying to do?
<zaturno> Yes, amd64 is currently not supported, only i386. I hope to fix that soon.
<zaturno> In the meantime you have to follow the steps "Build your own packages (all architectures)" on http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net.
<zaturno> __________________
<zaturno> moblock-control - managing moblock easily
<zaturno> http://moblock-deb.sourceforge.net - moblock-control development and repository for moblock Debian packages
<FloodBot1> zaturno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> !repeat !paste | zaturno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat !paste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bashca> when doing reboot  i will get error xrdb command not found ???
<Bodsda> !repeat | zaturno
<ubotu> zaturno: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bodsda> !paste | zaturno
<ubotu> zaturno: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bashca> Bodsda, when doing reboot  i will get error xrdb command not found ???
<bjames> lassegul: as I suspected, the lack of "Driver ..." line in my xorg.conf is the problem
<zaturno> sorry
<ikonia> bashca: we saw you the first time
<lassegul> bjames: so it did the trick?
<damo22> is there a gui that shows similar specs ?
<bjames> lassegul: no, it complained about the missing Driver line
<zaturno> but i have amd64 and i want to install moblock
<bashca> ikonia, hi
<damo22> i just want a summary of those specs in a gui is there anything ?
<ikonia> damo22: right click on "computer" the same way in windows ?
<lassegul> bjames: but when running aticonfig it adds Driver to you xorg.conf, doesnt it?
<DistroJockey> damo22: menu  System - Administration - System Monitor
<bjames> it doesn't appear to
<bjames> I think it might replace the current Driver line
<damo22> ikonia: im using xubuntu do you know the command for it
<tzakieta> hello
<bjames> and as it can't find it, it's fallen over
<ikonia> damo22: no, it's a gnome thing
<bjames> I'll try adding a dummy one...
<lassegul> bjames: do so. i have to go to lunch now, bb in 30 mins
<bjames> ok
<bjames> thanks for your help
<Bodsda> bashca, im not im afraid if you dont get an answer in a few mins maybe pop into #ubuntu-ops (where all the old guys live) although you may et shouted at
<bashca> Bodsda, thanks
<ikonia> Bodsda: why are you suggesting someone goes into #ubuntu-ops for support ?
<Carbonflux> does anyone know if I can use the 8.04 iso to upgrade a existing 7.10 install ?
<mludi> hi, I softlinked sh to bash and now I am getting errors with the bash tab path completion. can anybody reproduce, confirm?
<thenetduck_> can someone help me get "ThinkFinger" installed?
<DistroJockey> damo22: ohh, sorry, when I replied I assumed you were using Gnome as this is the #ubuntu channel. Someone in #xubuntu would know better.
<mludi> (with sh as default shell"
<Bodsda> ikonia, because their not etting support here and they still can give support if we can answer the qustion
<Lokii-> !buildessentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bodsda> can=cant
<ikonia> Bodsda: no ! that channel is not for support
<Lokii-> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bjames> !build-essential
<ikonia> Bodsda: do not give that channel out as a support channel
<Bodsda> ikonia, ok so il just let him sit there for another week -- i never said it was a support channel i said thats where all the old wise people live
<ikonia> Bodsda: yes, he should sit hear waiting for support
<ikonia> Bodsda: and you did say if could get support there
<tzakieta> hi . i have a problem : in /media i'm missing all my ntfs drives ( except cdrom & floppy) , but in Computer  it shows all the drives but 1 ( ubuntu 8.04)
<tzakieta> can anyone give me a hint?
<Bodsda> ikonia, erm if you wanna argue about this then join #leavemealone
<DistroJockey> ﻿ikonia: Bodsda: no they should try #xubuntu for support
<rudolhgrf> Anyone have any recommendations for a mailserver configuration for the following: Spam protection, Virus Protection, Virtual users and domains (POP/IMAP/Webmail) access.  Any configs that you like ?
<ikonia> Bodsda: I'm not arguing, I'm requesting you don't direct people to -ops channels for support questions
<zaturno> I want to know if I can install moblock in  ubuntu 8.04 amd64 bit?
<ikonia> zaturno: is there a package for it ?
<ere4si> tzakieta: look in /etc/fstab for where they are mounted
<bashca> ikonia, am not join ubuntu-ops for joking am just was  advice to join there  ...
<LSD|Ninja> tzakieta: there's some VFS voodoo going on, I'm not sure if they actually get mounted anywhere
<ikonia> bashca: I know, you where given bad advice. Please ignore it
<bashca> so ikonia  if u don't want help so please don't msg me again
<zaturno> i dont knoe
<krupa^> hello all! hello everyone! how can i upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8 in shell? (no gui) ... thanks!
<tzakieta> ty both
<ikonia> zaturno: look in synaptic
<__knight> Hello, I get this problem in Ubuntu 8.04 when trying to use apt-get dist-upgrade : Unpacking replacement coreutils ...
<__knight> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/coreutils_6.10-3ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<__knight>  unable to make backup link of `./bin/ls' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<__knight> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<FloodBot1> __knight: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaturno> sunaptic don't have it
<ikonia> zaturno: have you got all the repositories enabled
<LSD|Ninja> krupa^: if you manually update your sources list and run apt-get update && apt-get distr-upgrade that should ort you out
<FooAtari> quick question.  I dont remember having this problem installing 7.10 but when insgalling 8.4 when the install gui usually come up the screen goes black and my monitor since it can't display this video mod.  optimum res 1680x1050.  can i change the resolution the install gui runs at?
<immesys> Hey, does anybody know why slocate was replaced with locate in hardy?
<ere4si> __knight: did you use sudo?
<LSD|Ninja> krupa^: read up on how the mothership handles it, it shouldn't be too diff in Ubuntu
<FooAtari> since=says
<Carbonflux> I can use the 8.04 iso ( CD ) to upgrade a existing 7.10 install ?
<__knight> yes, i'm doing it under root
<zaturno> yes i have all repositories enabled
<zaturno> but i dont see moblock
<ikonia> zaturno: then there is not an ubuntu package available.
<LSD|Ninja> zaturno: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<__knight> and I cannot enter synaptic package manager either -.-
<ere4si> !info moblock
<ubotu> Package moblock does not exist in hardy
<thenetduck_> stupid thinkfinger doesn't work
<ikonia> zaturno: then there is no package for it
<zaturno> you see
<ere4si> __knight: does your user have admin rights then...?
<zaturno> ubotu> Package moblock does not exist in hardy
<DistroJockey> Carbonflux: depends on which CD iso of 8.04 you have. Did you stick it in the drive, if it's the right one it will probably ask if you want to upgrade.
<koshari> fooatari you could try pressing f4 at the boot menu and choosing safe vide mode
<__knight> yes
<tzakieta> ere4si:  in /fstab i only have the ext3, swap cdrom& floppy :-s
<FooAtari> yeah just trying that now koshari lol, thanks though :)
<Carbonflux> DistroJockey, it is the desktop i386 iso
<ikonia> zaturno: yes, I see. So the answer to your question is "no you cannot install moblock on amd64 from the ubuntu repo's"
<__knight> in 7.10 i got a screen with the auth and after that all went nice, since i upgraded most of the things are screwed up
<immesys> Does anybody know why slocate was replaced with locate in hardy? Seems like a move in the opposite direction
<Carbonflux> DistroJockey, I don't think it had a upgrade option when I booted :|
<ikonia> immesys: no idea, does it matter ?
<sa> hi everyone
<figuringout> i just got fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon Xpress 200. My fretsonfire does not seem o work that well. what tool do I use to benchmark test graphics/3D performance? i'm on edgy
<immesys> ikonia: yes, ubuntu is supposed to be secure and locate isn't
<DistroJockey> Carbonflux: if you boot into 7.10 then stick the disc in, that may do it
<zaturno> ikonia so any program like that for amd64
<zaturno> ?
<zaturno> like moblock
<sa> i just installed the 8.04. was using 7.10 before. Now all my data that i had in my home folder in 7.10 is placed as media
<ikonia> zaturno: not that I'm aware of
<Carbonflux> DistroJockey, ok, heh have to figure out how to do that, I am trying it in a virtual box first :) thanks for clues tho
<ikonia> immesys: log a bug
<sa> it is not integrated with the 8.04
<ikonia> immesys: you should get a response from the maintainer which will be fact
<sa> how can i slove this?
<sa> or rather, what did i do wrong during installation? cant figure it out
<LSD|Ninja> figuringout: Has it worked OK in the past? That's an integrated GPU which don't generally perform as well as a dedicated solution to begin with not to mention the fglrx drivers don't perform nearly as well as the Windows Catalyst drivers
<immesys> ikonia: I wanted to check on irc before I filed a bug, maybe I'll bring it up in ubuntu-devel
<ere4si> sa: you didn't mount it as /home during the install
<DistroJockey> Carbonflux: ahh, no problem. In the root directory of the CD there will be a file called  cdromupgrade  if the CD supports upgrading
<sa> ere4si: you mean my home directory?
<ikonia> immesys: rather than get opinions on that, I'd do a bug to get a factual response from the maintainer
<ere4si> sa: yep
<void^> immesys: on my hardy installation it's actually mlocate, not locate.
<sa> ere4si: true, i only installed and mounted the root
<ere4si> sa: the partition it resides on
<Gidx> still no wireless !!! i hate broadcom !! and i wanna throw this stupid HP through the window !!!!!!!!!
<ere4si> sa: if it is a new install then redo it
<immesys> void^: okay, maybe thats why my slocate scripts broke, I just saw that slocate wasn't installed
<sa> ere4si: as in, i formatted the partition where ubuntu is installed on and only mounted that partition
<sa> ere4si: I left swap and /home without mounting
<sa> ere4si: ok, Thanx...again
<DistroJockey> sa: just need a change to fstab me thinks
<sa> DistroJockey: which is?
<ere4si> sa: you need to call the partition that has your /home on it /home during install
<DistroJockey> sa: file is:   /etc/fstab
<sa> ere4si: yes, ok
<Gilou> Gidx> what chipset does your wifi nic have?
<DistroJockey> sa: there will be an entry for  /home
<ere4si> sa: DistroJockey makes a point - you can remount it in /etc/fstab
<DistroJockey> sa: make a backup of that file before changing it ofcourse
<sa> ere4si: so i dont need to resinstall you mean
<Gidx> Gilou, Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<ere4si> sa: yep
<DistroJockey> sa: nope, you just did that :)
<Gidx> Gilou, i tried every online guide
<Gidx> nothing is working !
<Tha_Stig> hey, i was wondering if there is a distribution of ubuntu for HTC handheld devices?
<ere4si> sa: edit /etc/fstab and rename the mount point
<Gilou> Gidx> ah :/
<sa> DistroJockey: cool, thanx :)
<Gilou> well, purchase a linux friendly one :)
<sa> ere4si: let me try
<DistroJockey> sa: you're welcome :)
<Gidx> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Gidx> iwconfig
<Gidx> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Gidx> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<Gilou> are there native drivers for it?
<ere4si> sa: DistroJockey may be able to help more - I have to go for a bit
<Gilou> I guess you looked for that already
<IntangibleLiquid> is it possible to safely remove evolution?
<Gidx> doesn't even show the wlan
<sa> ere4si: ok, thank you
<DistroJockey> ere4si: later, I'll try :)
<changehome> sorry again, now i am mounting a networkdrive, i added "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0" to my /etc/fstab, saved, restarted but i cant seem to find the folder, am i doing something wrong? btw i am using a domain account
<barata> SHOOT! ... I could patch vmware and it runs ... but then I get this error with vmmon
<barata> Version mismatch
<barata> expecting 161.0, got 167.0
<barata> what's going on?
<sa> DistroJockey: i get the message : no write permission for file /etc/fstab
<Gidx> and i don't even know how to clean up all the mess from the previous attempts :S
<DistroJockey> sa: yeah, you will need to backup and edit it using  sudo
<sa> DistroJockey: now I am getting the message unknown mime-typ
<sa> DistroJockey: type
<DistroJockey> sa: you can pastbinit if you are unsure or need help
<eth01> yeah, modify your apache2 config or whatever
<nume> i
<yamas> I am having some problems installing 8.04 on a macbook, dual boot with X. Anyone have any experience of this?
<sa> DistroJockey: Which is?
<DistroJockey> sa:  sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<DistroJockey> !pastebin | sa
<ubotu> sa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sa> DistroJockey: aha
<Gidx> Bodsda ?
<ikonia> yamas: doesn't your boot manager have to be boot camp to dual boot anything with OS X ?
<hacx> hello :-) anyone knows if it is safe to uprade to Hardy Heron under Fluxbuntu?
<DistroJockey> sa: then   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Bodsda> Gidx, ello?
<sa> DistroJockey: where does the file backup to?
<Xsylotte> hi, how to uninstall flash player from firefox ?
<Gidx> Bodsda, i followed the guide that you gave me (the broadcome wlan issue)
<aaron444> hi every1!!
<Gidx> Bodsda, still not working
<DistroJockey> sa: the command I gave will have it in the same location as the original
<DistroJockey> sa: /in /etc
<Bodsda> Gidx, ok dude do me a favour and come to this channel (its quieter) ##beginners-help
<sa> distro
<aaron444> hello? plz tell me if this message is getin throo
<sa> DistroJockey: ok, cool
<ikonia> aaron444: it is
<LSD|Ninja> ikonia: Boot Camp isn't a boot manager
<aaron444> k
<yamas> yes I have a boot manager running. I have run bootcamp and created a 5gb partition which I then deleted from the hardy partition manager and recrreated ext3 mount point /  and a 1gb /swap I can see the partition in the boot manager but when I try to boot I get missing opertaing system
<Xsylotte> anyone ?
<sa> !pastebin | sa
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: I thought it was a bios emmulator layer
<Gidx> Bodsda, in that channel i cannot talk
<DistroJockey> sa: if you want, run this:   sudo apt-get pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab
<Gidx> it's +m
<ikonia> yamas: this is where it seems to fall over you'll need grub to boot ubuntu as far as I'm aware on a mac
<DistroJockey> sa: sudo apt-get install pastebinit    rather^
<ushi_laptop> right, then upgrade to 8.04 has not worked. :( hosed my system, losing the LAN on the motherboard and my NVIDA drivers. this sucks
<DistroJockey> sa: k, I need to redo that
<LSD|Ninja> yamas: where did you tell Ubuntu to put grub?
<aaron444> Im probably a n00b to you all, i just switched from windows to linux cuz linux actually works, Would i b able to get help on how to install GTK+ Engine things, i download them and in the readme it tells me to do some kinda "Make Install" "Install" commands and stuff but i have no idea what todo
<DistroJockey> sa:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<ikonia> aaron444: check in synaptic package manager first to see if ubuntu has a packaged version available to you
<Ronald> Does anybody use 'checkgmail' on Hardy?
<Xsylotte> anyone pls ?
<aaron444> a pakaged what? sorry
<Ronald> and notices a very slow startup/opening of preferences?
<sa> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64812/
<Gnine> !synaptic | aaron444
<ubotu> aaron444: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ikonia> aaron444: have you looked at the ubuntu package manager yet ?
<ricanelite> is there ways you could speed up Ubuntu Linux?
<ikonia> ricanelite: in what respect ?
<DistroJockey> sa: k, and what device is you home on now?
<DistroJockey> your^
<cristi1990> how do i compile a .cpp file (i still have ubuntu hardy heron)
<ricanelite> Dont know, Just curious
<Xsylotte> how to change flash player in firefox ?
<rubenverweij> use gcc
<sa> DistroJockey: you mean the current? on sda1
<ikonia> cristi1990: depends on the file
<ricanelite> if there is a tweak out there that will speed up Ubuntu linux
<ricanelite> I know there is a application call preload
<sa> DistroJockey: the old /home was on sda2. which is the largest partition
<cristi1990> rubenverweij: ty
<DistroJockey> sa: the one where all your data is
<ikonia> ricanelite: use better drivers, free more memory, remove unusued software, etc etc
<cristi1990> ikonia: what do you mean? it's a standard cpp file
<pwang> hi guys, i need some help on setting up a wireless broadband connection. it's the type where you have to connect then dial via wireless.
<GNU_D> Hi, in the program Orka I have seen lots of voices like Macedonian, Russian etc.. My question is in what package are these voices, cause I can't find them as festival-(lang_name), any suggestion ?
<ricanelite> okay
<ikonia> cristi1990: it's a standard cpp file ??? what does it do, is it linked against anything
<aaron444> kk, i will, ty, and i have 1 more prob, in game like Planet Penguin, the sound is all stuffed up and muffeld and it wont stay in full-screen for more than 5 secs, this happened after i re-installed linux
<figuringout> i'm trying to get ATI fglrx drivers working. my fglrxinfo display Mesa 3D. i need to change it, 3D acc sucks currently
<sa> DistroJockey: /sda1 = root=15GB. /sda2 = all the data
<sa> DistroJockey: as in, private data
<bjames> figuringout: in the same boat
<ricanelite> ikonia, now when you say use better drivers? How can you tell if you are using the right driver for your hardware?
<sa> DistroJockey: but right now the /home is on /sda1
<LSD|Ninja> yamas: you have to tell Ubuntu to install grub into the virtual MBR part of the volume, not the beginning of the drive. Once that's done you can use the boot menu in the firmware (and possibly the startup disk control panel in OSX as well, I forget) to boot Ubuntu. It'll still say "Windows" but ignore that. If you don't want to do that, look into installing a third part boot manager such as rEFIt
<figuringout> me/ and bjames really need help with fglrx
<ikonia> ricanelite: look at what kernel modules are loaded and matching your hardware, then use google to research opinion on driver options
<cristi1990> ikonia: it just gets info from stdin and should print on the stdout (bad english xD)
<ikonia> cristi1990: gcc $file then
<ikonia> cristi1990: gcc -o $file
<DistroJockey> sa: hmm, from your fstab, it says sda2 is swap
<ricanelite> okay
<gunpuncher> how can I cause apt-get to download all ubuntu sources, and once they are downloaded where are they stored in the filesystem?  Are they under /usr/src?
<dna_> ubuntu server needs more documentation and sites :(
<akonkwa> how do i know wich graphic card I have ?
<pwang> hi guys, i need some help on setting up a wireless broadband connection. it's the type where you have to connect then dial via wireless.
<LSD|Ninja> akonkwa: lspci
<bjames> figuringout: do you want to join "ati_gfx_problem" and let me know your problem
<ikonia> dna_: does it, what is it lacking ?
<yamas> I am using REFIt!?
<sa> DistroJockey: hmm
<DistroJockey> sa: you said it's mounted under media right? Maybe  mount  will tell where
<Xsylotte> nothing..synaptic..
<Novek> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <-- Free downloads , Fun . Tutorials etc.......... plz register :) thanx
<sa> DistroJockey: then can it be /sda 3?
<Novek> http://ircx.forum0.info/ <-- Free downloads , Fun . Tutorials etc.......... plz register :) thanx
<ikonia> Novek: please stop spamming
<cristi1990> ikonia: do you know any ui for gcc? or any compiler with ui?
<DistroJockey> sa: could be, try:   mount
<sa> DistroJockey: it should be /sda3 then
<ikonia> cristi1990: are you serious ?
<ikonia> cristi1990: it's one command
<ikonia> cristi1990: it's not an IDE
<changehome> sorry again, now i am mounting a networkdrive, i added "//servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  username=myusername,password=mypassword  0  0" to my /etc/fstab, saved, restarted but i cant seem to find the folder, am i doing something wrong? btw i am using a domain account
<cky> cristi1990: Look at Eclipse, or NetBeans, or Emacs....
<ikonia> cristi1990: it's a compiler, not a full ide environment. Look at eclipse if you want an IDE
<cky> cristi1990: In Windows, there's also Dev-C++....
<LSD|Ninja> Does Eclipse do C/C++ or just Java?
<cristi1990> ikonia: ok
<DistroJockey> sa:  here's my fstab for example:  http://pastebin.com/f696453a3
<cky> LSD|Ninja: eclipse-cdt does C++.
<cristi1990> cky: thank you :)
<ikonia> LSD|Ninja: even does perl now
<gunpuncher> how do I download dev sources for ubuntu, and where are they stored
<Novek>  http://ircx.forum0.info/  <-- Free downloads , Fun . Tutorials etc.......... plz register :) thanx
<sa> DistroJockey: why are there 2 swaps?
<DistroJockey> sa: had another hdd in at the time of install that had a swap
<DistroJockey> sa: it's since been removed :)
<pwang> hi guys, i need some help on setting up a wireless broadband connection. it's the type where you have to connect then dial via wireless. could anyone help me? thanx.
<sa> DistroJockey: aha...and what does the number UUID stand for? Does it matter that i use your numbers?
<DistroJockey> sa: the command   blkid   will give you the UUID of a device
<gunpuncher> how do I download dev sources for ubuntu, and where are they stored on the filesystem
<DistroJockey> sa: use   sudo blkid   though :)
<Gnine> !uuid | sa
<ubotu> sa: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<sa> DistroJockey: so i need to change that number right?
<Idan> Hello all, what is the replacement kernel paramater for 'ec_intr=0'  ??
<aaron444> i suck so much, i cant work it out, i cant find out what a " make Install" cammand is and how to use it... :(
<DistroJockey> sa: yep, you need to get the right UUID for the device
<gunpuncher> aaron if you don't know you shouldn't be trying to use it
<sa> DistroJockey:
<sa> DistroJockey: cool
<cky> aaron444: You need to install build-essential first.
<DistroJockey> sa: was that device a previous  /home  area?
<cky> aaron444: Then run ./configure inside a source directory, then make, then sudo make install
<gunpuncher> where is the source code located for hardy
<Idan> What is the replacement kernel paramater for 'ec_intr=0'  ?
<sa> DistroJockey: Yes, /sda3 was a previous /home
<gunpuncher> why is this so hard to find out
<DistroJockey> sa: do you have a backup of it elsewhere also?
<cky> gunpuncher: You nee to say what sources you are looking for.
<gunpuncher> cky: All sources.
<sa> DistroJockey: No. :)
<cky> gunpuncher: Go to the pool directory in any Ubuntu archive.
<Gnine> command make is to compile software from source (usually a .bin type file) , aaron444
<DistroJockey> sa: would strongly advise doing so
<ushi_laptop> Why am I missing the "build" dir in my /lib/modules/2.blah/ dir? I am trying to install my LAN network driver from source and it won't "make clean modules"
<aguy2> i think i killed the "add software" feature with adding lots of software
<cky> You will find all the .orig.tar.gz files and .diff files that will allow you to get the sources.
<aguy2> tat a time
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: what card is it ?
<gunpuncher> cky can one get it through synaptic
<cky> gunpuncher: Yes.
<sa> DistroJockey: ok
<gunpuncher> how does one do that
<DistroJockey> sa: not that this should break it, but, as they say, better to be safe than sorry :)
<cky> gunpuncher: I don't know the synaptic command, but with apt-get, you can use apt-get source. e.g., apt-get source bash
<gunpuncher> and once one receives them, where are they stored on the system
<gunpuncher> ah
<cky> gunpuncher: The current directory.
<ushi_laptop> ikonia: it is motherboard...realtek 8168
<gunpuncher> thanks cky
<cky> gunpuncher: Good luck!
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: the realtek is part of the kernel already is it not ?
<aguy2> is it possible that after accepting the changes one has to wait for more than five minutes?
<gunpuncher> I will dump my package list and get it all
<lassegul> bjames: did it work out for you?
<gunpuncher> I just like having sources :)
<sa> DistroJockey: true. just that i dont really have time to backup the whole /home. My important stuffs are safe though :)
<cky> gunpuncher: You may wish to mirror your archive pool to your local hard drive first. :-)
<absnt> How do I backup my home dir to my ntfs drive from the live cd?
<cky> gunpuncher: You can then add file:/// URLs to your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<ushi_laptop> ikonia: in 7.10 it used the r8169 driver, which i turned off so i could install the r8168 driver which worked properly. on upgrading, i told it to keep my changed files, and now it can not see my LAN
<d_avid> any people here now a reason why with pidgon .purple doesnt exist?
<pwang> hi guys, i need some help on setting up a wireless broadband connection. it's the type where you have to connect then dial via wireless. could anyone help me? thanx.
<ssdg> d_avid: pidgon?
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: ah, as you've changed kernel versions. I see
<d_avid> ssdg: pidgin...
<cky> d_avid: It should. What happened to it?
<kling0n> i think my firefox plugins are borked in hardy now... after  a bit of reinstalling and removing etc, i have ended up using firefox 2 again but installing totem-mozilla or one of the other media plugins doesn't work apparently... firefox: about:plugins only shows my java and flash
<ssdg> d_avid: did you asked to see the hidden files (ctrl-H)
<Gnine> !wireless | pwang
<ubotu> pwang: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ssdg> ?
<absnt> How do I backup my home dir to my ntfs drive from the live cd?
<d_avid> cky: I just installed it .... wanted to copy my backup to it
<ushi_laptop> ikonia: right the upgrade has cost me my LAN and NVIDA drivers I think ... if i could get the LAN up, that would be a big help
<d_avid> cky: but the dir is not there somehow
<kling0n> can someone tell me the plugin search path for firefox2 ?
<sa> DistroJockey: sudo blkid is not working?
<DistroJockey> sa: well, I've never done this before, but making a line like the one I have for my home in your fstab using the right UUID, should do the job
<d_avid> cky: so ther is no alternate posseblity
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: can you not use the in kernel driver to get you working ?
<_julian> hi all
<cky> d_avid: The directory will only exist after you run pidgin the first time.
<ushi_laptop> ikonia: not sure how to do that? willing to try
<_julian> are there somewhere ubuntu packages for kernel 2.6.25?
<cky> d_avid: Normally the .purple directory is in your home directory.
<DistroJockey> sa: should give a list of UUID's for each device
<sa> DistroJockey: it doesnt...nothing happens except it looks like it is thinking
<sa> DistroJockey: sudo blkid
<d_avid> cky: I know it should be,... it's ran for the first time... didn't add any accounts tho..
<absnt> How do I backup my home dir to my ntfs drive from the live cd?
<cky> d_avid: Try "cd ~/.purple" and tell me what it says.
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: just load the module
<DistroJockey> sa: mine gives:  http://pastebin.com/fad3f579
<d_avid> cky: hey.. it exists... I was looking in /home/user/.purple
<sa> DistroJockey: hm
<DistroJockey> sa: not sure what's up there
<cky> d_avid: Hahaha.
<sa> DistroJockey: i restarted the terminal. works now .)
<|Dreams|> my pc keeps crashing and putting me back at the log on screen! :( help
<aguy2> soory, lost connection
<DistroJockey> sa: I ran:    sudo blkid | pastebinit
<sa> DistroJockey: :)
<d_avid> cky: it worked.. thanx!
<DistroJockey> sa: ahh :)
<cky> d_avid: No worries. :-)
<JaseMelb> hi all, Im trying to get wireless with wep going on an acer 5672WLMi, it works without the wep, but doesnt with. If someone could pm pls.
<aguy2> my apt-get isnt doing anything than showing the rotating mouse pointer, memory usage 100% ......... nice isn't it?
<ssdg> nobody who use openvpn with network manager?
<aguy2> not apt-get, the adding removing function
<|Dreams|> anyone have any problems with amsn ? everytime i use it the pc crashes and puts me back at the log in screen
<_julian> actual I suffer under frequent system freezes with 2.6.24, which I hope would be fixed with 2.6.25...
<ushi_laptop> ikonia: alright, looks like that will work for now at least (sudo modprobe r8169)
<sa> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.com/dd5322c8
<cky> JaseMelb: Do you have a way to use WPA rather than WEP in your wireless network, by the way? Apparently if you use passphrases with WEP (rather than hex keys), different wireless devices encode that different ways.
<lassegul> aguy2: does this happen every time? or just once?
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: that should get you "working" at least
<JaseMelb> ummm... yeah I can
<ikonia> ushi_laptop: easier to fix with network access
<JaseMelb> but it does a weird thing as well
<gunpuncher> for i in `dpkg --get-selections | awk {'print $1'}`; do apt-get source $i; doe
<gunpuncher> erk
<JaseMelb> I have a netgear adsl modem/router
<aguy2> lassegul: i installed 8.04 and choose all software i wanted. 15 minutes ago
<aguy2> first try, but won't kill the process
<cky> JaseMelb: I've never used NetGear as such, so I can't comment specifically, but I have used D-Link and Linksys and they both work well for me with WPA setup.
<microwaver> ANyone having problems with brightness in 7.10?
<JaseMelb> if I plug in with the lan & drop out the wireless encription & then try to connect with wireless it wont work. Nor will it work if I plug the lan cable back in. I actually have to restart the laptop to get the thing to connect to the router again. very odd.
<aguy2> lassegul:  it looks as if it was working
<cky> JaseMelb: How are you connecting using wireless? Via NetworkManager?
<CVirus> To what extent does hardy suck ?
<gunpuncher> CVirus: 0%
<Gnine> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<JaseMelb> um... I just installed the latest distrib. 8.04. Im using whatever is standard.
<aguy2> memory back 2 normal
<cky> JaseMelb: My experience with NetworkManager is that it just prompts you for the key and you type it in. Easy.
<CVirus> gunpuncher: lots of friends say it's really slow
<JaseMelb> I can try to change over to WPA security. It really does not matter (truth be told I realise it's better than WEP)
<lassegul> aguy2: goodie. run it again and see what happens.
<JaseMelb> aaah ok
<gunpuncher> CVirus: slow in what respect
<cky> JaseMelb: NetworkManager is the thing that looks like a computer screen, on the top-right-hand corner of your screen.
<CVirus> gunpuncher: slow as in windows vista .. lol
<figuringout> i'm trying to get ATI fglrx drivers working. my fglrxinfo display Mesa 3D. i need to change it, 3D acc sucks currently. any help?
<CVirus> gunpuncher: even with special effects disabled
<gunpuncher> "as in windows vista ... lol" in what respect
<BoltClock> apparently there is a bunch of software i have to install first before i try to build anything else... is there a list of the general things i need?
<aguy2> cancelling is not a problem?
<JaseMelb> thanks for your help. My girlfriend is hooked on using it for studies. I'll give the WPA thing a go later
<sa> DistroJockey: do you know what the SEC_TYPE"EXT 2" stands for?
<gunpuncher> then they are noobs.
<akonkwa_> I'm using 8.04 I have a D-link DWL-G122 usb wireless card And it doesn't seem to be recognized. Any help?
<cky> JaseMelb: Sure thing!
<CVirus> gunpuncher: cpu spikes happen all the time and some laptops over heat
<JaseMelb> I dont think I have network manager then
<cky> JaseMelb: Can you take a screen shot of your desktop and send it somewhere?
<cky> JaseMelb: I would do the same here, but my NetworkManager crashed. :-(
<gunpuncher> if cpu spikes happen, they need to figure out what process is causing the cpu to spike.
<JaseMelb> its frustrating. Because it is the only thing to get going. Everything else has worked straight out of the box.
<DistroJockey> sa: lowlevel partition type I assume
<JaseMelb> It really is a great os.
<gunpuncher> my guess is it would be the indexer, which I don't like
<DistroJockey> sa: I guess yours should look like this:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64814/
<__knight> I hate ubuntu 8.04 -.-
<CVirus> see ?
<CVirus> __knight: why ?
<cky> JaseMelb: Yeah, with NetworkManager wireless access is really easy, it just sometimes crashes, and I hope it's not what's been happening to you.
<lassegul> aguy2: not a big problem. sudo apt-get -f install usually solves problemes like that.
<__knight> i cannot replace coreutils
<__knight> cannot see the crash report
<microwaver> Can't get my wireless working on 7.10
<__knight> nothing
<cky> __knight: Why would you want to do that?
<aguy2> btw: ubuntu 8.04 is the first distro that really works out of the box for my hp-pavillion dv 6012. i spent months for nothing, till now. THANKS TO HARDY HERON
<__knight> well its a dist upgrade
<aguy2> lassegul: ill try ... ty
<aguy2> a nice one
<gunpuncher> suckitude for noobs decreases with every dist upgrade, but there is always going to be a learning curve
<lassegul> aguy2: np :)
<cky> aguy2: Yes, it's nice, isn't it? I can now use my Compaq Presario laptop without it crashing all the time, on 8.04.
<gunpuncher> personally, I had 0 problems whatever with it
<__knight> looks like i'll have to install it from scratch
<gunpuncher> but then I had 0 problems previously.
<sa> DistroJockey: yes, that is what i changed it to. just wanted to make sure if i needed the ext2 also added
<akonkwa_> I'm using 8.04 I have a D-link DWL-G122 usb wireless card And it doesn't seem to be recognized. Any help?
<DistroJockey> sa: nope
<gunpuncher> ndistwrapper
<microwaver> got the same problem with a ... tada : broadcom in 7.10
<cky> akonkwa_: USB wireless keys are generally not well supported. You might have luck with ndiswrapper, but maybe not.
<gunpuncher> or whatever the current name is
<sorsis> why my comp claims that it cannot recognize nvidia card allthought i have installed restricted drivers
<aguy2> cky, my monitor in work doesnt resolution-bitch anymore :) it is great
<cky> gunpuncher: Yes, that.
<sa> DistroJockey: ok, restarting the comp now. cross your fingers. i will...really hard haha
<CVirus> MSameerWork: done with it 7'alas .. hehe
 * DistroJockey crosses his fingers
<cky> aguy2: That's always a bonus. :-)
<aguy2> its mucho more usable now
<sa> DistroJockey: brb to tell you what happened
<cky> akonkwa_: You will want to read help.ubuntu.com and search for help with ndiswrapper.
<microwaver> Any broadcom wireless card 'users' here?
<DistroJockey> sa: cool. break a leg
<akonkwa_> cky , thanks , I'll try that
<cky> microwaver: Yes.
<slytherin> microwaver: I am
<microwaver> cky, does it work ?
<void^> akonkwa_: depends on the revision of the device - they come with various different chipsets. see http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,list_c-f/
<cky> microwaver: Using b43, not ndiswrapper.
<microwaver> slytherin, does yours work?
<cky> microwaver: I'm using it right now.
<slytherin> microwaver: yes, using b43 driver. Of course you will need the firmware
<microwaver> cky, just dsudo-apt-get install b43, and sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<cky> microwaver: I used the backported b43 driver from http://wireless.kernel.org/
<cky> microwaver: Not quite.
<cky> microwaver: Read that site. It will help you. :-)
<microwaver> cky, thank you sir :)
<gunpuncher> CVirus: I'm still waiting for the explanation of why your friends think 8.04 is slow
<cky> microwaver: The firmware that slytherin mentions is also linked to from that site.
<cky> microwaver: No worries. :-P
<microwaver> cky, because at the moment ist is looked at like a USB controller thingy
<gunpuncher> works for me perfectly fine on multiple hardware
<cky> microwaver: If your Broadcom device is actually a USB, you may not have luck. Just beware.
<cky> microwaver: My Broadcom is Mini-PCIe.
<CVirus> gunpuncher: will ask my friends first
<microwaver> cky, how to check :D
<gunpuncher> but then I never install indexers
<slytherin> microwaver: no, b43 is driver, it is not a package. you will need to install package b43-fwcutter which downloads and extracts firmware. the package is in universe
<cky> microwaver: Try lspci and see if Broadcom is listed. Then try lsusb.
<gunpuncher> cvirus: how long have they been using unix
<akonkwa_> void^, thanx
<CVirus> gunpuncher: a couple of days
<aguy2> whats better? remove/add software or synaptic. or is there equality?
<microwaver> cky, can I send the output to you?
<cky> microwaver: Use your local pastebin. :-)
<cky> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<microwaver> slytherin, i'll check that site cky sent me. :)
<slytherin> aguy2: synaptic is more advanced. add/remove is for newbies
<microwaver> cky, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<microwaver> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<microwaver> 08:01.0 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSP
<oddar> im having problems with network-scanning since installing HardyHeron, suggestions?
<aguy2> i had this feeling
<microwaver> cky, microwaver@micro-laptop:~$ lsusb
<microwaver> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<microwaver> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<microwaver> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<microwaver> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<microwaver> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc.
<FloodBot1> microwaver: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CVirus> bo
<aguy2> talways used synaptic for medibuntu and stuff
<aguy2> thx
<cky> microwaver: Sorry, pastebin means use that paste.ubuntu-nl.org site.
<slytherin> microwaver: the instructions on the site might be confusing if you have never done it before. It was the case for me. IMHO, fwcutter is an easier way
<gunpuncher> CVirus: so you would repeat the opinion of people who have used unix for a couple of days?
<Dar1us> can someone explain the right way to get WPA working when the machine boots? (ie I don't want to enter a password in network manager)
<cky> slytherin: fwcutter is required, but that site is required if your card is 4311/4312 rev2.
<cky> slytherin: As mine is.
<microwaver> slytherin, the package you mentioned?
<JaseMelb> hey cky, any reason why the wep code isnt working since I know it is the same as in winxp?
<slytherin> microwaver: yes
<JaseMelb> just curious
<gunpuncher> ubuntu is far, far faster than vista on equivalent hardware, the fact that anyone would compare the two is hilarious
<oupa> I'm struggling to share a printer between two hardy systems. one is Kubuntu w/printer the other is Ubuntu. It used to 'just work'. Now broken. Can anybody help please?
<slytherin> oddar: what kind of network scanning?
<CVirus> gunpuncher: I'm talking about 8.04
<ikonia> gunpuncher: the fact that you'd make that statment is hilarious
<CVirus> gunpuncher: I used ubuntu myself for over a year
<CVirus> gunpuncher: can't deny the fact that binary distros suck big time .... anyways
<microwaver> cky, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64818/
<cky> Dar1us: Yes. Give me a sec, I have done this before.
<CVirus> gunpuncher: I'm recommending ubuntu for all my friends
<gunpuncher> ikonia: you think vista is faster than ubuntu?
<cky> JaseMelb: Umm, I actually don't have a ready answer, sorry, but the first thing I'd do is Google. :-)
<CVirus> gunpuncher: and suddenly 2-3 of them started complaining about hardy ... which is weird
<cky> microwaver: Thanks. :-)
<ikonia> gunpuncher: thats not what I said, but it can be, it can be slower, it depends on the users needs and setup
<gunpuncher> cvirus yes that is strange.
<gunpuncher> ikonia: why is my statement hilarious to you
<CVirus> gunpuncher: true
<ikonia> gunpuncher: because it's subjective, but this is offtopic
<gunpuncher> cvirus most likely the processor spikes are caused by the indexer
<gunpuncher> ikonia: why did you bring it up
<ikonia> gunpuncher: I didn't mean to, I was on auto pilot
<ganu> how to give write permission to a folder which is in a vista computer connected through lan
<cky> Dar1us: First read /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<CVirus> gunpuncher: is that something new added to hardy ?
<garu> hi everyone
<gunpuncher> no it's been around for a while
<cky> Dar1us: You will then need to set up a file, mode 600 owned by root, with your WPA-PSA key.
<microwaver> slytherin, can't seem to get the package b43-fwcutter
<Dar1us> cky: i don't have that readme :(
<H1> Good Evening
<H1> May I ask a question please about Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> !hi | H1
<ubotu> H1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cky> Dar1us: What?! It will exist if you have wireless-tools installed, which you surely must have if you have wireless working.
<microwaver> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Dar1us> cky: I can edit wpa_supplicant.conf - I have the same network working in FreeBSD, but I am not sure how to get it to run at boot properly
<Dar1us> H1: ask, don't ask to ask..
<WormDrink> hello
<Dar1us> cky: well.. I don't :)
<microwaver> cky, anything usefull in the output?
<cky> Dar1us: Debian (and therefore Ubuntu) doesn't involved editing wpa_supplicant.conf.
<H1> How do i get this to work? :( i cant install any drivers, or even find any :( i have no sound and no native video drivers ;(
<microwaver> !hi | WormDrink
<ubotu> WormDrink: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cky> Dar1us: You edit your /etc/network/interfaces instead.
<slytherin> microwaver: as i said, it is universe repository, do you have it enabled?
<Dar1us> cky: hmm well contrary to google :(
<cky> Dar1us: You will need to make sure you have wireless-tools installed.
<Dar1us> cky: eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<cky> microwaver: I'm looking at it now.
<noob-africa> hi all
<JaseMelb> I had a look through google for a couple of hours last night. Struggled to find anything specific.
<cky> microwaver: I wish there were 5 of me around. :-P
<WormDrink> whenever i try to use system > Screen Reso ubuntu says it doesnt support randr extensions to gnome
<garu> why is that when I open firefox, my 2 cores in the computer start working at 80/90%?
<microwaver> cky, take your time :)
<DistroJockey> Hi noob-africa, wb :)
<WormDrink> how do i fix this ?
<JaseMelb> is there a command to release the lan connection so I can renew it?
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: hi. how r u?
<Dar1us> cky: I have wireless-tools installed
<cky> microwaver: Your BCM4310 is right on the money. That website will help you get that working too.
<microwaver> slytherin, under the Ubuntu software tab
<slytherin> WindowsNoob: Which graphics card?
<ere4si> garu: that's a common complaint
<blackjackel> where do i configure ports for the firewall in hardy?
<ecc`> hi
<microwaver> cky, grand :)
<Dar1us> cky: man 5 interfaces doesn't mention WPA
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: pretty good here thanks. And you?
<garu> I thought ubuntu was supposed to run smoothly in even a not so powerful computer, and I got a powerful one!
<ecc`> you tell me ;)
<microwaver> cky, can i astonish my windoze colleagues :P
<WindowsNoob> Nvidia 8800 GTX
<soon> Anyone here using evolution with google mail/calendar/contacts?
<garu> ere4si any idea why?
<WindowsNoob> I have the drivers but cannot install them, it says i need to be logged in as root
<lassegul> garu: it is firefox that uses your cpus?
<cky> Dar1us: No, it doesn't. The wireless config stuff is listed in the README.Debian file I mentioned. But I'll tell you what.
<microwaver> !hi | ecc`
<ubotu> ecc`: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<WormDrink> whenever i try to use system > Screen Reso ubuntu says it doesnt support randr extensions to gnome
<WormDrink> how do i fix this ?
<vlt> Hello. I want to run the livecd via PXE netboot. Is this possible?
<WindowsNoob> the issue is that i never installed a root password! nor do i know how to log in as root
<ganu> how to give write permission to a folder which is in a vista computer connected through LAN
<oupa> doesn't anybody share a printer on Ubuntu?
<cky> Dar1us: Give me two minutes for me to mount my gutsy system, and I'll pastebin you my working config.
<Dar1us> cky: argh sorry
<Paavi2_0> WindowsNoob: use sudo or gksudo to run commands as root
<Dar1us> cky: I must have fucked up entering the path, this keyboard I am using sucks
<cky> microwaver: Can you? How? :-)
<Dar1us> cky: found it now :)
<ikonia> ganu: you'll need to do that on the vsita machine due to it being share psermissions
<FloodBot1> Dar1us: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Dar1us: that language is uncalled for
<cky> Dar1us: Hahahaha.
<WindowsNoob> but i dont know my root password?
<ikonia> Dar1us: please don't use offensive language
<WindowsNoob> i never typed one in!
<ikonia> WindowsNoob: you don't need to know your root password
<ikonia> WindowsNoob: use sudo
<garu> lassegul yep, because I got the system monitor opened, and if I kill firefox, it goes down to 10%, but as soon as I open it, it fires up to 80/90%.
<WormDrink> whenever i try to use system > Screen Reso ubuntu says it doesnt support randr extensions to gnome
<ikonia> !sudo > WindowsNoob
<WindowsNoob> ok
<ere4si> garu: I know ubuntu changes some things in firefox - what I don't know - and the one from mozilla is supposed to be less resource hungry
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slytherin> WindowsNoob: don't install drivers you downloaded from website.
<WormDrink> how do i fix this ?
<WindowsNoob> where is that?
<Dar1us> cky: although a working config would be appreciated..
<ikonia> WindowsNoob: read the message from ubotu in a private message
<WindowsNoob> well how do i install drivers for 8800?
<microwaver> cky, i'm using ubuntu 7.10 on my work laptop, I'm a desktop engineer on Microsoft level :p (working at governmental customer) so we're all kinda MS minded here. asides for me.
<ikonia> WindowsNoob: calm down, read the message from ubotu
<slytherin> WindowsNoob: Open System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. Does it say that you need any additional drivers?
<lassegul> run firefox from terminal, does it say anything out of the ordinary?
<downshire> Can anyone help me installing heron on a macbook?
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: am ok... am back because i need some clarification... what are the commands to extract and install screensavers that are in the .tar.bz format?
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: one file is in the tar.bz2 format and the second is in the .tar.gz format
<noob-africa> oops
<noob-africa> was i disconnected?
<JaseMelb> thx cky. Im going to log into ubuntu & see if I have anymore luck
<FloodBot1> noob-africa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garu> I think canonical should really consider work on the distro a little bit more than 6 months and get it sorted out, if they really want to go enterprise, its just too problematic to replaced the crappy windows!
<ikonia> garu: thats offtopic here
<opuuss> now add  Release.gpg  for hardy ...?
<microwaver> cky, don't want to be a an arse, but which one should I choose. since I have a 43xx thingy, there is only a product list from 1180 - 1450.
<Pickles> hardy is fab - i would like to pubically thank the devel team
<gunpuncher> garu this sounds like a personal problem
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: ahh, good question. Nope, not disconnected, lagged maybe.
<smmagic> Hi, can someone tell me the benefits of upgrading to the newest ubuntu?
<gunpuncher> are you running any firefox extensions
<Carbonflux> when I insert a 8.04 CD into a 7.10 install it run symantec, at that point I am not sure what to do to upgrade, should I just select mark all upgrades ? that does not seem right really
<ikonia> smmagic: long term support, version udates/fixes
<bluecake> i am installing 8.04 final relase, it froze at 94%, when i installed 8.04rc, it did not freeze. it says 'configuring hardwre'. i did it twice and still freeze
<opuuss> now add  Release.gpg  for hardy ...?
<cky> Dar1us: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64820/
<zaggy-nl> bluecake: you tried installing rc and updating?
<cky> microwaver: Hahaha, nice for showing your colleagues!
<smmagic> anything new then, ikonia ?
<garu> lassegul how do I run it from the terminal?
<slytherin> Carbonflux: yes, mark all upgrades
<cky> microwaver: Let me get back to you about the 43xx.
<Carbonflux> thanks slytherin
<Dar1us> cky: thanks
<oupa> is there somewhere else I can go to get help with sharing a printer?
<microwaver> cky, thanks a billion. and a half
<bluecake> zaggy-nl, no, updating rc good idea?
<downshire> Heron fails to boot when installation is complete on macbook
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: i was disconnected... my EtherNet cable was unplugged accidentally
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: most .tar.gz/2 files have instructions in them and right clicking and choosing extract usually will get the files out)
<fred88> hi! In what channel can I find info about how to configure wifi and Ethernet Lan in Windows?
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: ahh, hehe
<cky> microwaver: Your PSK file should be root-owned, mode 600. Containing your preshared key.
<bluecake> zaggy-nl, i rather install final release than rc
<lassegul> garu: open terminal - type in firefox
<oddar> slytherin: Using "network"-aplet under System-> admin
<lassegul> garu: or is it firefox-3.0 ? try
<cky> Dar1us: Your PSK file should be root-owned, mode 600. Containing your preshared key.
<smmagic> The feel of this chan is so great
<blue-frog> fred88: try /join #windows
<WindowsNoob> why does downloading of files take so long to start?
<cky> microwaver: Sorry, wrong post. :-P Will get the info for you now.
<ikonia> fred88: ##windows
<smmagic> Everyone is helping eveyrone else
<zaggy-nl> bluecake: Indeed, I would feel the same, but it's hard if final won't install at all :(
<garu> gunpuncher not really, because I've been using ubuntu for a long time now, and I'v actually been praying for them to get it right, because I like linux, and I think windows is just...a big commercial CRAP.
<slytherin> oddar: What do you exactly want to do? Did you click 'Unlock' button?
<microwaver> cky, take your time :)
<ikonia> garu: this is offtopic here
<DistroJockey> smmagic: indeed :)
<slytherin> WindowsNoob: serevrs are overloaded
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: is there a special way to install screensavers or are they installed automatically by following the (if present) instructions?
<gunpuncher> garu is it just firefox that spikes your processors
<gunpuncher> and are you running any firefox extensions
<smmagic> but can someone tell me some worthile new features with 8.04?
<garu> ikonia true
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: honestly never tried
<smmagic> I have a very low end PC
<WindowsNoob> why are they running a 386 then :)?
<ikonia> smmagic: package updates, bug fixes, long term support
<blue-frog> microwaver: problem with b43 wifi?
<garu> gunpuncher yep.just firefox
<gunpuncher> smmagic: try running xfce or windowmaker
<bluecake> zaggy-nl, it locks up =( mouse wont' move, keyboard can't cancel
<cky> microwaver: Can I get you to run lspci -n -s 05:00.0
<ere4si> garu: there's been a few people questioning firefoxes' cpu usage in here lately
<microwaver> blue-frog i'm at http://wireless.kernel.org/ and don't really know witch to choose :)
<oddar> slytherin: I want do do what i did in GutsyGibbon: unlock it, activate the Wlan, and just click on the listbox to check avalible wlans: i don't see any networks. I have to know the name of the network and type it in manually
<smmagic> Its good enough to run ubuntu, I mean
<gunpuncher> garu: try removing it and reinstalling.  FF3 in particular is kind of crappy in this respect
<slytherin> garu: did you ever try to raise on appropriate channels/lists? Adn as it has been mentioned to you twice already, it is off topic here. This is support channel.
<Dar1us> cky: yep, not working tho.. just in plain? not encoded anyway?
<smmagic> But its not fancy enough to run something like compiz
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: happy to try if you have a link for me :)
<bluecake> zaggy-nl, i even reburn cdrw.
<gunpuncher> I am getting more and more offended with firefox
<Dar1us> cky: how do I debug it? what does the WPA?
<ikonia> ere4si: one of the prices of pushing beta products into "stable" system release.s
<ndhul> when i see it with PM, it seems internal error. partition table errors.
<microwaver> cky, 05:00.0 0280: 14e4:4315 (rev 01)
<DaBeowulf> hmm my upgrade from feisty to hardy did throw some error towards the end, (plucker and update-manager related) and the update-manager displays this in a terminal that I ran it from at the end: "current dist not found in meta-release file" (twice)
<garu> lassegul nah...,nothing out of the ordinary when run firefox from the terminal
<cky> Dar1us: Are you using passphrase or hex-key? Let me find out how to do passphrase....
<cky> microwaver: Thanks.
<gunpuncher> garu but this is not a ubuntu problem, it's a firefox problem
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: ok... in a minit
<ubutom> How can I resize the desktop icons to a size that allows me to view all my desktop contents on 1280x1024? It's ridiculous, how big these are.
<ere4si> ikonia: that's recognized here :)
<DaBeowulf> Any idea what gives, or a pointer to a bug report of this sort?
<smmagic> gunpuncher, Why?
<microwaver> cky, so I think I need to take the Wireless 1450 (802.11a/b/g) Dual-Band WLAN miniPCI Card :)
<bluecake> gunpuncher, what wrong ffox?
<oddar> slytherin: did u answr, i dropped out for a second...
<smmagic> get opera :P
<garu> slytherin well, it was mentioned that is offtopic once, and I said yeah, but I didnt say anything else :o!
<gunpuncher> smmagic: why is it a firefox problem? Because firefox is 3rd party software and you don't get cpu spike except within firefox.
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: try -> http://www.linuxhotbox.com/fun/Linux%20screensavers%201.htm
<zaggy-nl> bluecake: but the cd check comes out fine right? the one from the ubuntu setup menu
<gunpuncher> try running opera and see if that fixes the problem
<slytherin> oddar: Ok. I suggest that you better use network manager. First put your wlan interface in roaming mode. After that there is an applet in the panel which will show you available wlan networks (you need to click on the applet).
<smmagic> opera is really good
<jtravnick> can somebody point me to the documentation for hardy?
<bluecake> gunpuncher, i get offended when new IE runs damn slow on the same machine
<garu> gunpuncher humn...yeah, probably!
<ndhul> when i see my harddrives with PM, it seems internal error. partition table errors.
<ere4si> gunpuncher: ubuntu makes changes to firefox
<cky> microwaver: Let me see....
 * slytherin away for a while
<Lifeisfunny> Would anyone happen to know if there is an AWN Applet package yet for Ubuntu?
<bluecake> zaggy-nl, no, i didn't do sum check on the setup menu
<gunpuncher> ere: that may be the case but similar issues appear on all platforms since early FF
<lassegul> garu: ok. then install firefox 2 and use that instead. firefox 3 beta 5 is very stable for 99% of the users, but it still is beta softwar
<smmagic> Hey, has wubi become officially supported?
<bluecake> zaggy-nl, not likely the prob
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: going with BlockTube as a test
<lassegul> smmagic: yes
<Dar1us> cky: WPA-PSK
<smmagic> Thats good.
<blue-frog> microwaver: I assume you tried /system/administration/hardware drivers already?
<smmagic> Nice program
<cky> Dar1us: wpa_supplicant does the WPA in the end.
<Dar1us> cky: I am surprised I don't need a WPA supplicant
<openstandards> Hi, how do you get around the exception emask error I've ot a new comp and it refuses to install I've reburnt the image onto a cdr, i've disabled sata in the bios i've also tried booting the live cd up and pressing F6 then doing noapic acpi=off
<Dar1us> cky: OK
<oddar> slytherin: that is the problem: the enabling roaming mode checkbox isn't where it used to be.... how do i activate it. And i don't have the network-shortcut in my panel.
<gunpuncher> out
<cky> Dar1us: The interfaces stuff is just a Debian-friendly wrapper around it.
<microwaver> blue-frog, not totally following you there. :)
<Dar1us> cky: right
<garu> lassegul yeah, I just started doing that....I'll wait a bit more for the 3 one!
<Dar1us> cky: and /etc/init.d/networking restart will restart it, correct?
<garu> lassegul maybe it'll get better after some updates
<blue-frog> microwaver: on your menubar click system/administration/hardware drivers
<cky> microwaver: What, you don't seem to have the 1450!! Are you just referring to a card you'd like to have? :-)
<kallepersson> What is the process that contains the GtkFileChooserDialog called? Whenever I try to save documents the applications using it freezes.
 * smmagic pats all the ubunut torrent seeders on the back :p
<cky> Dar1us: I usually just do ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: hmm, that seems to be for xscreensaver (don't think that will work well)
<ere4si> Dar1us: that will restart the networking
<microwaver> cky, no, the one I have in my system
<DaBeowulf> ﻿Were there any updates (security or recommended) after the release of hardy?
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: oh, ok then... thanks
<noob-africa> over and out
<Dar1us> cky: OK
<microwaver> blue-frog. don't go a Hardware Drivers sections under there :)
<cky> microwaver: I see no 1450 in your pastebinned lspci output....
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: I could be wrong though
<microwaver> cky, what kinda then?
<garu> DaBeowulf nope, not yet
<DaBeowulf> Oh that's god then, thanks.
<smmagic> hey guys, does the latest ubuntu have problems with the nivida 8000 series
<ubutom> im kinda losing my patience here, is there NO WAY to resize the desktop icons?
<DaBeowulf> *good
<cky> microwaver: Heh. You must have one of those brand-spanking-new (or just different) Broadcom ones that the b43 doesn't list as supported. :-(
<blue-frog> ubutom: right click and read
<cky> microwaver: So then, ndiswrapper will be your solution.
<microwaver> blue-frog do you mean Hardware Information?
<icesword> ubutom, lol, right click, expand
<smmagic> Someone?
<ere4si> ubutom: what do you get when you right click them
<icesword> !ask | smmagic
<ubotu> smmagic: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cky> microwaver: ndiswrapper uses your Windows wireless driver to do the work. So the first step is to download the Windows wireless driver for your laptop.
<smmagic> I already asked
<DistroJockey> ubutom: Right click the icon and choose Stretch Icon?
<smmagic> No one answered
<microwaver> cky, argh :) where can U see what the name of my card is. because if I google my Vostro 1000 DELL I get 3 crds.
<lassegul> garu: it probably will, but in the meantime, yuo cant have a browser taht uses 90% of your cpu. try epiphany, its a good browser, default for gnome.
<ubutom> i dont have this option....
<microwaver> cky, got that already
<blue-frog> microwaver: if you are using ubuntu 8.04, you should have a menu called "hardware drivers" if running 7.10 then it is restricted drivers
<cky> smmagic: Have you installed nvidia-glx-new?
<smmagic> Its not a problem for me
<icesword> smmagic, ask over and over again, hehe, it is busy
<smmagic> My friend just wants to know if it has any problems
<microwaver> blue-frog, it is not listed in Restricted Drivers, I'm running 7.10
<DistroJockey> ubutom: odd, you are running a Gnome desktop?
<insmod> <microwaver>dmesg
<smmagic> I got a old nvidia vanta :p
<garu> lassegul yeah...do u think version 2.0 wont do?does epiphany supports divx? :s
<smmagic> Works like a charm under ubunutu
<ubutom> yes, I have this option, but its NOT what I meant. So there is no way to tell gnome to use icons less big globally?
<cky> microwaver: 1. The 4310 is a sign. 2. Your PCI ID 14e4:4315 says it's a "4315" (whatever that is), which sadly is not 4311 or any of the others the b43 page lists. :-(
<microwaver> cky, oh well. muphy is after me once more
<microwaver> insmod, is that for the hardware name,
<Lokii-> does anyone know the package name for ncurses library ?
<ikonia> Lokii-: ncurses and ncurses-dev
<blue-frog> microwaver: using ndiswrapper should work then (using your windows drivers to make it run under linux)
<ubutom> The thing I want to have is, that all files and folders on my desktop dont have that big icons, so that I can watch the content, I have 1280x1024, there should be enough space for a few files...
<ere4si> !info libncurses
<Lokii-> thanks ikonia
<ubotu> Package libncurses does not exist in hardy
<lassegul> garu: i think firefox 2 will do. but epiphany handles divx in the same way firefox does (does very well), calls in totem to play it for you.
<microwaver> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1-9 and ndiswrapper-common ?
<cky> Dar1us: Have you any luck so far?
<insmod> <microwaver> it list all that the linux kernel picks up
<cky> microwaver: I believe so, however I have never used ndiswrapper and can't comment.
<ikonia> ere4si: they changed the name
<ere4si> heh
<ubutom> shouldnt such an option be under "appearance", e.g.? But it isnt :-/
<garu> lassegul humn...I didnt even know about this browser, I only knew about opera and firefox.lol!thanks man, I'll give it a go ;)
<blue-frog> microwaver: yes
<lassegul> garu: good luck.
<garu> lassegul thanks ;)
<Dar1us> cky: nope
<microwaver> blue-frog let's try that once more.
<virus92> I installed some video card drivers from the default ubuntu application, but when i boot my pc I get a black screen and nothing happens. It is right before where the log in screen should appear. How can I use again my ubuntu? where do I find ATI radeon sapphire x1550 drivers?
<microwaver> insmod, thank you.
<Dar1us> cky: having trouble finding up to date documentation :(
<norbi> Hello, every time during boot, I get an error message along the lines of "kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot".  Is this something I should be worried about?  I have no problems with the installation, everything works, just kind of an annoying message.
<cky> Dar1us: Okay. Paste-bin your /etc/network/interfaces if you like, and I'll step you through. The wpa_supplicant-on-interfaces documentation is non-existent to my knowledge, but don't quote me on that.
<cl10> fgxhh
<ubutom> thats pretty frustrating...
<cky> Dar1us: I worked out the setting by looking at the /etc/wpa_supplicant/*.sh scripts.
<Fritzel> norbi, no that's normal it basically means that your system has not been suspended, and therefore isn't restoring a suspended image
<Dar1us> OK
<ubutom> its not like wanting less big icons is such an uncommon thing, is it?
<DistroJockey> ubutom: this may help:   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/desktop-icon-size-in-gnome-configurable-381182/
<blue-frog> ubutom: it is
<Fritzel> norbi, at least that's always been my take on it o.O
<oddar> slytherin: that is the problem: the enabling roaming mode checkbox isn't where it used to be.... how do i activate it. And i don't have the network-shortcut in my panel.
<norbi> Fritzel, very well, makes sense :) Thank you
<ubutom> thx DistroJockey
<pawan> unable to install geforce fx 5200 card drivers
<lllegal> hello
<JaseMelb> hey cky
<DistroJockey> ubutom: no problem. Hope it does the job.
<JaseMelb> its all working
<cky> JaseMelb: Heya!
<JaseMelb> for some reason the networking tools program was not saving the wep password
<JaseMelb> managed to get it to somehow
<JaseMelb> some minor minor bug, not sure
<cky> JaseMelb: Congrats!
<mattb> anyone else found it's now impossible to stop hardy automounting usb keys in Hardy?
<JaseMelb> anyhow on now
<mattb> it used to be easy :(
<lassegul> virus92: when the black screen appears, press alt ctrl F1 and it will dump you into a shell. there type sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , and it should reconfigure your x. then type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bombaaa> is there a german channel ,too?
<JaseMelb> thanks a tonne :)
<figuringout> got fglrx ATI drivers via ENVY. my fglrxinfo says Mesa. I need to remove these and get *real* 3D drivers. how do I go about doing that?
<void^> pawan: why?
<cky> JaseMelb: Good stuff, hope you do get it to save it so you have an always-working connection!
<jtravnick> does medibuntu still work in hardy?
<Lokii-> ikonia, Package ncurses is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package ncurses has no installation candidate
<ere4si> !de | boomba
<ubotu> boomba: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pawan> my machine alaways runs in low graphics mode
<bombaaa> thx
<atonek> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<JaseMelb> yeah, fingers crossed
<pawan> i enabled the restricted drivers still
<Fritzel> does xchat have an option for using notify-send on highlight?
<lllegal> can anyone explain why would a raid array (motherboard integrated SB600 -- promise bios?) show up as two disk under ubuntu server 8.04 please ?
<ubutom> blue-frog: is it really? I remember that I was able to select icon size in another distro, dunno what it was, mandriva, or maybe it was with kde, dunno. anyway, if you are sitting on an laptop with 1024x768, for example, and ubuntu uses 50px big icons, I think many people would want to resize it global. its a common option in my view...
<virus92> lassegul, ty il try this
<BruceLozz> Hi ! Are you getting system updates for 8.04 ?
<lassegul> virus92: come back if it doesnt :)
<ikonia> Lokii-: search for curses
<smmagic> HD Space (Free/Total):  [C:] 2.30/18.10 GB
 * smmagic sighs
<DistroJockey> BruceLozz: none as yet here.
<cky> microwaver: The card you have (I just Googled it) is a new, 11n-supporting device that the b43 team is trying to reverse engineer. :-)
<ubutom> DistroJockey: thank you very much, just what I needed, the key is nautilus ;-)
<cky> microwaver: Sadly it means you don't have anything immediate to use, but the news will look good soon!
<microwaver> cky, so the b43 won't work on it :)
<Dar1us> cky: bit hard to pastebin without a network ;)
<DistroJockey> ubutom: excellent. Glad to help :)
<microwaver> cky, well at work It's not a problem to use ethernet cable. Just a problem at the home thingy
<cky> Dar1us: D'oh!
<cky> microwaver: Hope the ndiswrapper solution will work for you for a while.
<blue-frog> ubutom: nautilus/pref/icon size if you really want to change then
<Dar1us> cky: ahah got it working
<Dar1us> cky: wpa-driver madwifi
<blue-frog> ubutom: icon view in fact (not size)
<Dar1us> cky: I had that but had mistyped it :)
<cky> Dar1us: Ah ha! Congrats!
<jtravnick> wheres the docs for hardy? when I start firefox that is the only thing im finding for hardy if i click any of the links i get docs for gutsy
<lllegal> can anyone explain why would a raid array (motherboard integrated SB600 -- promise bios?) show up as two disk under ubuntu server 8.04 please ?
<Ginetteann> Does anybody have issues with their Wifi connection with Linux on the PS3? For that matter, even problems with a wired connection? Im experiencing both. Apparently the Wifi issues is down to the 2.0 firmware upgrade? Can anybody shed some more light on this please? Would be greatly appreciated!
<cky> Dar1us: I don't have Atheros so I use the default wext driver. :-P
<Dar1us> cky: ahh
<lartza_> What program would have msn and irc?
<void^> lllegal: it's not a real raid?
<smmagic> Ginetteann, PS3 is my expertise :P
<DistroJockey> lartza_: Pidgin
<lartza_> I don't know how to use irc with pidgin
<Dar1us> cky: I am used to FreeBSD, in that you don't specify it as the drivers all expose the same interface to userland, so it was a problem I had not anticipated :)
<smmagic> If its just a 2.00 firmware problem try updating to 2.30 then
<Ginetteann> smmagic, thank the Lord!
<microwaver> cky, You're not the only one hoping :)
<ubutom> IM glad it worked, but I still say, this option could be included in appearance settings for gnome. Most users won't look in nautilus for it
<Ginetteann> Finally somebody who may be able to help.
<blue-frog> microwaver: you're ok with ndis or need help?
<Ginetteann> smmagic,  pm okay?
<smmagic> mhm
<cky> Dar1us: I used to remember how it worked in FreeBSD, too. :-)
<BruceLozz> Someone, please... the release-candidate 8.04 version upgrades itself to the final one, or is it reinstalling a better option?
<sa> DistroJockey: hey
<lartza_> DistroJockey: Any other since I don't know how to use irc in Pidgin?
<DistroJockey> sa: wb!
<cky> Dar1us: But I've been on Linux for a while now and forgot how things like wpa_supplicant worked in FreeBSD. :-P
<ere4si> lartza_: xchat is so much better for irc
<DistroJockey> lartza_: not that I know of, sorry
<microwaver> blue-frog just did 'install it' ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1-9 do I need the modules as well?
<sa> DistroJockey: i cannot retrieve the old /home folder again :(
<cky> microwaver: All the best!
<DistroJockey> sa: how'd you go?
<sa> DistroJockey: 35 gb of data is gone
<DistroJockey> sa: :(
<microwaver> cky, thanks for all the help tho!
<lartza_> ere4si: I know, but I don't mind having not so good prog...
<cky> microwaver: :-)
<Dar1us> cky: heh
<sa> DistroJockey: hehehe. just kiddin. It all went fine
<blue-frog> microwaver: /join #bluefrog   will be esaier for 2 minutes
<DistroJockey> sa: ;)
<smmagic> Ginetteann, You there?
<DistroJockey> sa: smoothly?
<Dar1us> cky: FYI: ifconfig_ath0="WPA DHCP" in /etc/rc.conf + a wpa_supplicant.conf:)
<ere4si> sa: well done...
<Ginetteann> Yeah im Pming now.
<smmagic> Not showing up on mine
<lllegal> void^, it's not external card raid card thats correct, but it shows up under winblows as a single disk so why would it not under ubuntu and/or how to get the same functionality under linux then ?
<sa> DistroJockey: yeah. i just need to reinstall all the additional programs i had in 7.10
<cky> Dar1us: Very handy. :-) I loved how you could configure everything in /etc/rc.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf. :-)
<smmagic> Ginetteann, Your nick is registered right?
<sa> DistroJockey: they are installed on the root right?
<void^> lllegal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fakeraid#Firmware.2Fdriver_based_RAID_.28.22fake_RAID.22.29
<microwaver> blue-frog, see you there :)
<void^> !fakeraid | lllegal
<ubotu> lllegal: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<DistroJockey> sa: yep
<cky> Dar1us: I'm not all that familiar with FreeBSD but have used OpenBSD for many years.
<sa> DistroJockey: yeah. and i formatted the root so the programs are gone
<Hreno> I have 7.10 atm, if I install 8.04, will it keep all my data?
<DistroJockey> sa: setting would be in /home still though
<lllegal> thanks, I'll do some reading
 * smmagic coughs
<sa> DistroJockey:  what setting?
<smmagic> Ginetteann, You need a registered nick to PM
<openstandards> Hi, how do you get around the exception emask error I've ot a new comp and it refuses to install I've reburnt the image onto a cdr, i've disabled sata in the bios i've also tried booting the live cd up and pressing F6 then doing noapic acpi=off
<DistroJockey> sa: any program settings you had for programs you installed
<ere4si> openstandards: did you do the md5 check on the cd?
<sa> DistroJockey: so you mean i should be able to retrieve them through /home?
<DistroJockey> sa: in the system you were running when that /home was being used that is :)
 * smmagic coughs again
<smmagic> Ginetteann, Helloooo
<Ginetteann> I do?
<ere4si> sa: .mozilla in /home will still have bookmarks etc
<smmagic> yes
<cky> Dar1us: I did get iwi working with wpa_supplicant on FreeBSD for a while, though, so my comments were based on that experience.
<smmagic> just join #snortfloop
<Ginetteann> smmagic,  serious? How do i go about registering?
<sa> ere4si: yes
<progzy_> Hi ! I use VNC on my local network for remote access from vista to ubuntu ; it is quite slow ; is there an alternative please ?
<lassegul> Hreno: as long as you upgrade from within ubuntu you will keep your files and folders.
<smmagic> its /ns register <password> <email>
<lartza_> Someone could help? Pidgin crashes on /join (isrc usage)
<sa> ere4si: the bookmarks are fine. but all the programs are gone
<bluecake> can i use live cd to boot, and tell ubuntu to use /dev/sda2/ubuntu.iso  instead of using the cdrom drive? i think there might be problem with my cdrom drive
<Ginetteann> Thanks
<openstandards> ere4si, afraid so
<Dar1us> cky: ahh
<smmagic> just join #snortfloop
<lassegul> if you upgrade with a clean install, its a little bit more complicated, but no problem really.
<Hreno> lassegul: I wish to install out of ubuntu, aka burn cd and install
<ere4si> sa: they weren't installed in /home of course
<Dar1us> cky: it has improvied for the better these days, nice and unified (Thanks for Sam Leffler)
<lassegul> Hreno: do you know if your home folder is on a seperate partition?
<cky> Dar1us: Sam Leffler! Oh, so he travels in these circles, now, huh? (I always remember him as the libtiff person.)
<DistroJockey> sa: well, I'm happy you got your old home mounted. Never done that myself, so I'm glad it worked :)
<Hreno> lassegul: I think I did /, /home and /swap
<microwaver> cky, sorry to bother you again, but what was my card again :)? is it the Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Wi-Fi Internal Card ?
<cky> Dar1us: Or maybe I'm thinking of the wrong person. :-P
<smmagic> I wonder if anyone has every rickroll'd the chan
<mustafa_> woot:O
<cky> microwaver: Um, no. :-P
<ere4si> sa: it's taken a while - did you have to reinstall?
<Dar1us> cky: hmm could be, he gets around and is pretty clever :)
<microwaver> cky, will search on the support.dell.com
<lassegul> Hreno: thats smart, now you just remember to not wipe out the /home partition when you install, and remember to select it as mount point /home.
<DistroJockey> ﻿ere4si: sa: yeah, I was getting worried there
<cky> Dar1us: Sam Leffler was indeed the originator of libtiff (when I was trying to Google to check my claim, I accidentally typed libtifff and came up with 0 results. :-P)
<lassegul> Hreno: that sounded hard, but the partition editor is pretty self explanetory
<sa> ere4si: no
<cky> microwaver: Good luck!
<ere4si> sa: k
<Hreno> lassegul: ok, thanks
<sa> ere4si: DistroJockey I was trying to retrieve the old programs
<jdow> Anyone having issues with amanda since the HH upgrade?
<jdow> chg-multi appears slightly broken
<sa> ere4si: DistroJockey: as in, the additional programs i had installed in 7.10. that is why it took time
<lassegul> Hreno: no problem. good luck ;)
<sa> ere4si: DistroJockey: thanx guys for your concern
<DistroJockey> sa: ahh, *nods*
<ere4si> sa: they normally get installed to /usr/bin - so a install wipes them
<sa> ere4si: DistroJockey: and thank you very much for your help
<DistroJockey> sa: glad to be of help
<ere4si> sa: welcome
<ere4si> *you're
<Osiriz7> hello all!
<sa> ere4si: DistroJockey: Now I just need to find the programs again :)
<ere4si> hehe
<DistroJockey> sa: :)
<Lenny1729> hi all
<DistroJockey> sa: install them when you need them
<Lenny1729> does googleearth 4.3 work on hardy for you guys?
<bluecake> what is wubi, is it more of like a virtual machine?
<sa> ere4si: DistroJockey: I use kopete for chatting. You guys recommend anything else?
<Dar1us> cky: heh
<simmerz> my sudo is broken. i need to edit /etc/hosts but i can't edit it.... any ideas how i might?
<ere4si> sa: I use xchat2
<Osiriz7> can anyone tell me if you're having random lockups with hardy?
<DistroJockey> sa: Pidgin here. (flame on ;P)
<cky> simmerz: Boot into single/recovery mode.
<sa> ere4si: compatible with MSN? i am not satisfied with kopete
<cky> simmerz: Choose "root" when given the choice.
<simmerz> cky: ok
<ere4si> sa: I don't do anything that starts ms
<ere4si> ...
<DistroJockey> sa: Pidgin is
<cky> simmerz: Fix your sudoers at that point and your /etc/hosts too.
 * DistroJockey chuckles
<lassegul> bluecake: no, wubi install ubuntu to a file on the windows partition. it works just like ubuntu otherwise, you boot into it.
<simmerz> nothing wrong with sudo. need to sort out the hosts to allow sudo to work again
<simmerz> it can't resolve the local host
<sa> DistroJockey: Yes i tried pidgin when i switched from kubuntu but was not used to it. Guess i need to get used to it :)
<simmerz> sorry, nothing wrong with sudoers
<virus92> lassegul, it didn't work
<chazco> Hi... i'm having major issues with FF3 on Ubuntu (why a beta?!)... is there a preferred way to downgrade to FF3, ideally without losing bookmarks?
<lassegul> bluecake: remember that a wubi install cannot suspend to ram (standby/sleep)
<DistroJockey> sa: tis Ubuntu's answer :)
<bluecake> lassegul, will gui be fast? i use to run vmare, ubuntu gui is damn slow in vmware
<lassegul> virus92: thats no good :)
<Dar1us> cky: BTW I added it to my page for setting up my media box - http://www.dons.net.au/twiki/bin/view/Main/MediaBox
<cky> Dar1us: Hah, nice. :-)
<chazco> !firefox > chazco
<sa> DistroJockey: Thanks for your help. My name is Shrikant by the way. located in Denmark. (fun to know who you have helped :) )
<bladerunner> hi guys... just switched to hardy and my xorg.conf is pretty different by default... what I want is to get opengl running as best I can so I can rinse some games and get the cinelerra-generic package running (it currently refuses to start with an error relating to opengl)  I have an ATI X800 XT card and want to know if I should use my old xorg.conf settings or install the ati drivers or use the current xorg.conf settings with 
<xcs> hello ppl !!
<Dar1us> cky: should help when the disk craps itself..
<lassegul> bluecake: you should not experience performance difference from a regular install.
<cky> Dar1us: I used to have a wiki myself too, but it got too spammed. :-P
<Dar1us> cky: only logged in users can edit this one :)
<microwaver> blue-frog, you still there.
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Firefox 3 Beta 5 is taking up 50% of my memory and causing my CPU to max up 100%.. What to do?
<lassegul> virus92: ok, lets start from the beginnning. what kind of graphics card do you have?
<bluecake> lassegul, after installation, will i need to boot into windows first then ubuntu? or i just boot ubuntu directly?
<Dar1us> ubuntung-pinoy: open fewer tabs/windows?
<dcorbin_work> My openOffice is not showing icons on the toolbar, only text.  Is there a "resource package" that might be missing?
<cky> Dar1us: If I set up another wiki, I might try to lock it down a bit, too.
<lassegul> bluecake: you boot directly into ubuntu, but through the windows boot loader, instead of GRUB.
<chazco> ubuntung-pinoy / Dar1us - Its using excessive resources here too, trying to downgrade
<blue-frog> microwaver: yes
<virus92> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to get back my pc because not working video drivers caused it to black screen. Now When I login my ubuntu account I get a white window. In the background there is a working os because i tried to power it of using hotkeys
<DistroJockey> sa: You're most welcome.
<tino_> dcorbin_work, you miss the Oo.o icond package for your theme
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Dar1us: even with just one window open.. this is esp true when opening the new Yahoo Mail
<xcs> dcorbin_work : in Options there is an option of how to see ICONS+text / TEXT / ICONS ... selet wich one you like
<Dar1us> chazco: could be debugging code in it I guess.. worth reporting as a bug tho
<DistroJockey> sa: Stuart from Australia here :)
<virus92> lassegul: it's an ATI radeon sapphire x1550 512MB
<Dar1us> cky: I find it handy for taking notes
<chazco> ubuntung-pinoy - Do you have flash by any chance?
<akonkwa_> does anyone know if I can get ati 128 rage to work with hardy desktop effects? I get an error when I try to set them on
<bluecake> lassegul, ah... i c.  this is bettern than the vmware.
<microwaver> blue-frog, sorry to bother you, but witch driver should I choose. the bulk package or the single driver?
<DaBeowulf> Oh yes I had a pretty useless xorg.conf after the upgrade as well.
<Dar1us> I have OpenGL working on my X1950
<ubuntung-pinoy> chazco: i do
<cky> Dar1us: Yes, totally. At my work they use Trac which has a wiki too, very nice for collaboration and the like.
<lassegul> virus92: give me 1 minuits, ill check it out.
<Dar1us> and a Radeon HD 2400 Pro
<lassegul> bluecake: it really is very ellegant.
<Dar1us> want my xorg.conf?
<ere4si> DistroJockey: I'm from  brisbane myself
<chazco> ubuntung-pinoy - Then you may get some better performance by installing flashblock (its in the add/remove programs applet). Flash is quite buggy for some reason.
<khamael> I am having trouble watching videos. totem stutters, and has no sound, while vlc is smooth, but still no osund
<bladerunner> ﻿akonkwa_: it might be blacklisted (not sure though) you might wanna search on google
<blue-frog> microwaver: single I believe
<DistroJockey> ere4si: same :)
<bluecake> lassegul, i read about vfat-linux, there was one distro like 3 years go
<bladerunner> ﻿akonkwa_: or check this....
<ere4si> hehe
<xcs> guys ---- did anyone found out how to install the nVidia driver ??? [I use an 8500GT Top] .. and having problems since 8.04 :(
<blue-frog> microwaver: take them all...
<DistroJockey> heh :)
<ubuntung-pinoy> chazco: and what wud that do? block flash content?
<bladerunner> ati! | ﻿akonkwa_
<DaBeowulf> Good thing there's lots of backups because dpkg-reconfigure... didn't work like it used to either
<sa> DistroJockey: my old gradeschool teacher was australian. Mr Kevin Lane. Coolest accent. haha
<chazco> ubuntung-pinoy - It disables flash till you enable it, may be worth researching
<cky> xcs: Go to synaptic, install nvidia-glx-new. Unless you tried that and it didn't work.
<DistroJockey> sa: hehe
<ubuntung-pinoy> chazco: looking into it now. thanks
 * bladerunner looks around for the trusty bot ubotu
<xcs> cky ----- tried that an Envy..and restricted drivers..and nothing
<freddo_frog> is there an australian ubuntu channel?
<jtravnick> does the medibuntu repositorie still work in hardy?
<dcorbin_work> xcs: I could not find it.  the best I found was an option for icon size.
<bladerunner> is the resctricted ati driver for hardy different from the one used in gutsy????
<microwaver> blue-frog, Kay :)
<kitikri> hey guys, I'm thinking of buying a new monitor and I'm a little confused whether to get a 4:3 or a widescreen one?
<cky> xcs: My bet is perhaps your card is too new, except I thought nvidia has a policy of actually supporting all cards.
<bladerunner> ﻿jtravnick: yes
<microwaver> !pastebin | microwaver
<bladerunner> ﻿jtravnick: see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bladerunner> ﻿microwaver: no bot?!
<DistroJockey> kitikri: I'd stay with 4:3 if you can find one. But that's a bit offtopic here
<kitikri> what I mean is, if you play a 1024.768 game on a widescreen, it should do some hardware resizing, which could slow it, right?
<lassegul> virus92: you did reach the terminal where you log in and did dpkg-reconfigure etc. ?
<xcs> that is what I thought 2 .. but I am damn mad about it....I cannot see movies fullscreen...and that is why I bought a 22' :((
<microwaver> bladerunner, how do you mean?
<jtravnick> bladerunner, thanks all ive been able to find was docs for gutsy
<virus92> lassegul: yes
<kitikri> ok, sorry about the offtopic, just asking :]
<Paavi2_0> xcs: have you configured Xv?
<ubuntung-pinoy> chazco: still got the problem
<bladerunner> ﻿jtravnick: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<sa> DistroJockey: ere4si: I have had some work with doctors from brisbane actually.
<virus92> lassegul: I typed that 2 commands you told me and they worked both, but the result were what I explained
<cky> xcs: Hey, here's thought...if you can be bothered setting up envy again, pastebin me the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for your failed nvidia driver startup.
<xcs> Paavi2 ..................what Xv ????
<bladerunner> ﻿microwaver: the bot is not answering? (i think!)
<bladerunner> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bladerunner> ahhh he is
<ricanelite> how can I check to see which kernel im running?
<ere4si> sa: I hope it worked out :)
<xcs> cky ---------------------------- ok
<dcorbin_work> tino_: thanks.  much better
<DistroJockey> sa: not painful I hope
<sa> ere4si: the world is smaller than we think :)
<microwaver> bladerunner, he is, but in a private channel :)
<stalker314314> how to change $LANG from C to C.UTF-8 since amarok can't read cyrillic filenames (doing export LANG=C.UTF-8 && amarok helps)
<sa> DistroJockey: no, not really :)
<lassegul> virus92: good. now in that terminal type sudo aticonfig . it will retry to configure your xorg.conf (which is the file that specifies your graphics/monitor settings=
<DistroJockey> sa: good to hear :)
<bluecake> lassegul, wubi+ubuntu, is a real ubuntu?  it's transparent to the user? i don't want a crappy strip down novice version of ubuntu.
<akonkwa_> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lassegul> bluecake: its everything you want it to be :)
<lassegul> bluecake: regular ubuntu
<bladerunner> ﻿microwaver: yeah just tested ;)
<microwaver> bladerunner,  :)
<akonkwa_> bladerunner,  thanx
<bullgard1> Where to find the Hardy file which is equivalent to the Gutsy file /home/detlef/language-pack-gnome-de-base-7.10+20080205/data/de/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-power-manager.po?
<bladerunner> ﻿akonkwa_: no worries
<stalker314314> bullgard1: dpkg -S gnome-power-manager.po
<hhMish> Is there apt-* command to remove a package ?
<sa> DistroJockey: heard of princess alexandra hospital?
<stalker314314> hhMish: apt-get remove <name>
<bladerunner> ﻿bullgard1: try "locate ﻿language-pack-gnome-de-base"
<WildChild7> Ok. How can I check what model of LC do I have and how much w it is ?
<DaBeowulf> virus92: I'd suggest to mv a backup xorg.conf from a time it all was swell.
<bladerunner> ﻿hhMish:  sudo apt-get remove
<DaBeowulf> quick solution.
<DistroJockey> sa: yep
<cky> bullgard1: You may find "locate" helpful for locating a file by name, but it won't help you if you need to find an identical file (in terms of content)
<sa> DistroJockey: and the prince charles hospital
<bluecake> lassegul, cool. it's looks like it's just encapsulated in a huge 20gig file. plus modification of windows boot loader
<pigeta> hi
<cky> bullgard1: What bladerunner said.
<pigeta> all
<stalker314314> how to change $LANG from C to C.UTF-8 since amarok can't read cyrillic filenames (doing export LANG=C.UTF-8 && amarok helps)
<DistroJockey> sa: yeah, getting a bit offtopic for here this chat though
<akonkwa_> bladerunner,  There is no restricted drivers manager in my gnome menu, is that normal? do I have to install it from synaptic ?
<lassegul> yeah, and added a entry to your windows add/remove programs :)
<sa> DistroJockey: cool. what a coincidence
<virus92> DaBeowulf: If i had a back up I would use it
<Osiriz7> can anyone please help me with a hardy lockup / freeze problem?
<sa> DistroJockey: sorry :)
<pigeta> i have a problem during the mount of my usb disk
<bladerunner> ﻿akonkwa_: now called HArdware Drivers
<cky> stalker314314: Put that export line in your ~/.bash_profile. :-)
<xcs> cKy ---- accept the log file in private mesage
<DistroJockey> sa: no problem. Friendly warning :)
<stalker314314> cky: is that proper way of doing it? what if users want to change locale, would it be a problem?
<bullgard1> stalker314314: "detlef@Amilo7600:~/gnome$ LANG=C dpkg -S gnome-power-manager.po; dpkg: *gnome-power-manager.po* not found."
<cky> xcs: You need to be a registered user to use PMs on freenode, but you can use pastebins.
<cky> !pastebin | xcs
<ubotu> xcs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lassegul> virus92: :D
<bluecake> lassegul, little late for me this time, an hour ago, i was installing 804, it froze, now i cna't boot windows :(
<bladerunner> ﻿just switched to hardy and my xorg.conf is pretty different by default... what I want is to get opengl running as best I can so I can rinse some games and get the cinelerra-generic package running (it currently refuses to start with an error relating to opengl)  I have an ATI X800 XT card and want to know if I should use my old xorg.conf settings or install the ati drivers or use the current xorg.conf settings with some ele
<stalker314314> bullgard1: it's just means you didn't install that file with no one package
<WildChild7> anyone? how can I check what power supply do I have ?
<cky> stalker314314: Each user can set up their own locale, with that.
<virus92> lassegul: rebooting
<xcs> tell me how do I register
<DistroJockey> sa: if you want, you can register and then chat in a PM
<AussieGuy> how do you change the screen resolutions available in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> !register | sa
<ubotu> sa: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<cky> stalker314314: If you have a German user who wants to use de_DE.UTF-8, that is good too. :-)
<bladerunner> ﻿AussieGuy: system>pref>screen res
<lassegul> bluecake: :( ok? can you boot ubuntu?
<AussieGuy> they stop at 800x600
<AussieGuy> in system>pref>scren res
<bladerunner> ﻿AussieGuy: add more into your xorg.conf
<cky> !register | xcs
<ubotu> xcs: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<pzn> Hi! after upgrading to hardy, my wireless card (ndiswrapper) stopped working. does anyone have a hint? how can I debug this?
<AussieGuy> im pretty sure theres not any in my xorg.conf
<bladerunner> ﻿AussieGuy: do you know what your card will take?  do "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<AussieGuy> ive had a look
<bladerunner> ﻿AussieGuy: you manually add them
<rasimu> Hi , after installing hardy, I keep on getting the following message "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<rasimu> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<rasimu> The Settings Daemon restarted too many times.
<rasimu> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in." any ideas how to track this problem?
<FloodBot1> rasimu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluecake> lassegul, i disabled more devices in bios. and trying again. otherwise, i will need to instrall RC804 instead
<AussieGuy> under Display or Monitor?
<lassegul> bluecake: im sorry :/
<bladerunner> ﻿AussieGuy: take a look at mine .... ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64828/
<bluecake> lassegul, don't worry. i ve done this plenty times. this is an extra non-mission critical box
<Ntemis> hello ppl
<sa> MSG DistroJockey test
<Ntemis> i need some help with 8.04 and via unichrome pro
<bladerunner> ﻿AussieGuy: if the resolution isn't compatible with your card then it wont work
<rasimu> Hi here is a proper paster of my gnome problem after installing hardy : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64829/
<bullgard1> bladerunner: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/206133/
<sa> MSG DistroJockey Just testing
<lassegul> bluecake: goodie.
<bluecake> lassegul, i'll probably just yell out "F**" 3 times, it the thing messed
<sa> MSG DistroJockey TEST
<bladerunner> ﻿bullgard1: it is on your system
<lassegul> bluecake: but this was the wubi install right?
<DistroJockey> sa:  you need  /msg
<DistroJockey> sa: and I don't believe you are registered yet
<bluecake> lassegul, no, grub did not install the first time, so, i get no os right now
<rasimu> anyone having problems with gnome settings daemon after installing hardy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64829/
<bluecake> lassegul, my trial-version of 2008 is not unbootable haha...
<Ntemis> anyone with any expirience with unichrome pro
<bluecake> lassegul, my trial-version of win2008 is now unbootable haha...
<lassegul> bluecake: if you want we can go private and i can help you restore it through grub.
<bladerunner> ﻿bluecake: explain more... have you bust your MBR? if so try going to recovery console and doing fixmbr
<bluecake> bladerunner, yeah, know how to fix mbr. thank you all for your concern
<bladerunner> bluecake: no worries
<bladerunner> bluecake: just trying to help :)
<bluecake> bladerunner, yes, i appreciate it.
<bladerunner> ﻿/me would like to say so long... thanks for all the cake
<DarkW0lf> "So long, and thanks for all the fish"
<bluecake> it froze at 94% the last two times, i hope it's not trying to connect online to do apt-get update or something. as it did for gutsy and other releases. i forgot which
<bladerunner> remix
<Koheleth> guys, is the main Gnome channel over on the gimp server?
<shally87> hi all
<shally87> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arvind_khadri> shally87, hi
 * smmagic indexes ubotu's brain xD
<shally87> i want to ask how to set server in my linux?
<fenna> Hello, I have a BCM4318, I've just installed ubuntu 8.04, and the wireless doesnt work, I also installed b43-fwcutter, but nothing, somebody can help me?
<ikonia> shally87: what do you want to know ?
<shally87> setting DNS and getting all those stuff..
<icesword> shally87, what server, ftp, http
<ikonia> shally87: your dns servers are set in /etc/resolvconf
<habit> Hello. I have buyed scanner. How I can use it with ubuntu?
<ikonia> shally87: your dns servers are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<icesword> !dns server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shally87> ok
<ikonia> habit: plug it in, it should auto detect
<shally87> setting http for server
<shally87> i just adjust the dns..
<ikonia> shally87: you need to install apache package
<ackrcvd> fenna: your wireless card should work with 8.04... The driver is just in the restricted modules section
<habit> ikonia, what I must do if it will not autodetect?
<shally87> ok
<Eds> Is 8.04 safe to do a fresh install if I want to access windows shares? Iv been reading a lot of people saying there is problems with the OS
<shally87> apache what version?
<ikonia> habit: find out if it will auto detect
<ikonia> Eds: it's the current stable version
<ikonia> shally87: the version in the ubuntu repo
<shally87> ikonia
<shally87> ok
<shally87> will try it first..
<shally87> thanks a lot
<fenna> ackrcvd, I know, and I' ve installed by the restricted modules, but doesnt work, doesnt show me the nets
<habit> ikonia, xsane says devices not aviabile
<rudolhgrf> Anyone have any recommendations for a mailserver configuration for the following: Spam protection, Virus Protection, Virtual users and domains (POP/IMAP/Webmail) access.  Any configs that you like ?
<habit> Cannot see it.
<Eds> ikonis: I know its the current stable version, iv just read a lot of people saying 7.10 is more stable. Im just trying to work out if I should be loading 8.04 as a newb or not
<LetsGo67> For updating, can I do the clean-up later?
<ikonia> habit: oh really
<bullgard1> /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-de-base_1%3a8.04+20080415ubuntu1_all.deb exists. Where is the proper Hardy location to de-compress it?
<ikonia> habit: what make/model is it
<habit> ikonia, hp scanjet g2710
<bluecake> lassegul, help please, how to install grub from ubuntu live cd?
<ikonia> Eds: thats subjective to peoples opinions
<shally87> thanks ikonia and icesword..
<hamalawy> hello everyone, i have some serious issue here.. i have a dell inspiron 6400 and hardy works great on it.. but when i install virtual box.. my intel wirless connection disappears .. any clues, is it a bug?
<LetsGo67> For updating from Gusty to Hardy, can I do the clean-up later?
<shally87> brb
<ikonia> bluecake: ubuntu installs grub when you install it
<Eds> Guess ill install it and see how I go :)
<ikonia> habit: that should be supported.
<ikonia> !scanning
<ackrcvd> fenna: Ensure that in "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers", the wireless card is "enabled" and "in use"
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ushimitsudoki> How do I turn off or remove compiz permanently?
<habit> ikonia, can I highlight you few minutes later?
<ikonia> habit: check the links ubotu just posted
<nona> hay..............
<habit> ok
<bluecake> ikonia, the install failed, so i am trying to see if i can use some sort of command options and just install grub first, so i get windows running, without digging up windows cd and do fix mbr
<fenna> ackrcvd, yes, is enable and in use
<ikonia> ushimitsudoki: not advisable as its intergrated into X
<ikonia> habit: sure
<tuxice> i need to grab input from the keyboard in python, how could i do this?
<nona> hay..................................................
<cky> ushimitsudoki: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects -> None.
<tuxice> am i asking in the right channel?
<ikonia> bluecake: did the install fail, or just the grub install  ?
<Koheleth> !gnome
<cky> ikonia: What?!!
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<LetsGo67> cky = camp kill yourself?
<ackrcvd> fenna: weird... no idea then...
<bluecake> ikonia, it froze at 94%
<fenna> ackrcvd, and in lsmod show me b43\
<cky> LetsGo67: Nice try, but no. :-)
<Paavi2_0> xcs: i got fullscreen working with Xv after i was wondering how to get it working on my laptop. see xvinfo, if it prints your card... if not, then there's a tool for configuring Xv _if_ your card is supported. (Xv stands for X-video) configure with xvattr (i'd think...)
<LetsGo67> cky, what's the secret? :)
<bluecake> ikonia, i am installing again, now at 68%.
<virus92> lassegul: sudo aticonfig seems not having enough parameters. It launches the help and I cannot read it pecause it scrolls down to fast
<cky> ikonia: compiz is _not_ built into X.
<ikonia> bluecake: ok - so it's not advisable to try to install grub as the componets needed won't be there, it would be better to use the widows boot cd to put it to a known working situation
<ikonia> cky: intergrated
<ushimitsudoki> cky: i will try that! restarting X!
<cky> ikonia: Or integrated for that matter.
<ikonia> cky: eg: ubuntu packges depend on each other
<fenna> ok, I will try in other sources
<fenna> thank you
<ikonia> cky: then remove it if you think you know
<cky> ikonia: It's an Ubuntu-Desktop feature, sure. But not "integrated with X".
<ikonia> cky: remove it then
<bluecake> ikonia, it's a test box, no important data. if they go to bit heaven, i will wish them well
<LetsGo67> It's asking me if I should replace /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist yes or no?
<cky> LetsGo67: cky is/was my initials.
<LetsGo67> nice cky
<bluecake> ikonia, just that eariler lassegul  said, he has a way to do it. but i turn down his offer, but now, i think it's good to learn an extra way as well.
<ikonia> bluecake: you won't learn anything from it
<lassegul> virus92: shift - page up scrolls up
<cky> LetsGo67: But lots of people ask whether my nickname relates to the band, so....
<ikonia> bluecake: just use the windows CD
<ackrcvd> fenna: do u have any ndiswrapper configuration present?
<ushimitsudoki> hmm, my theme is not loading, yet when i go into System > Preference > Appearance > Theme, any theme I click will load?
<FooAtari> anyone here use Alltray?  Since installing 8.04 alltray no longer seems to work
<nona> hay kevin y
<ackrcvd> fenna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761325 Here, he has 4318 working
<virus92> lassegul, AFK lunch
<DJDarkstar> morning
<LetsGo67> in Breezy, Firefox icon had no fox, did Canonical get permission to use the image in later releases?
<bluecake> ikonia, hey, no my other box 804, where can i get a vista-ish looking theme? apt-get have a package for me?
<bluecake> s/no/ ON my other
<ikonia> bluecake: gnome-look.org for themes
<bullgard1> /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-de-base_1%3a8.04+20080415ubuntu1_all.deb exists. Where is the proper Hardy location to de-compress it?
<tid-wave> Hello. After upgrading to 8.04 I no longer have sound in web pages with flash(youtube). How can I fix this?
<ikonia> bullgard1: there isn't a proper location
<ikonia> bullgard1: use your file system as you see fit
<akonkwa_> I'm using an ati rage 128 and ubuntu 8.04 and it won't allow me to set normal desktop effects. I looked in xorg.conf and driver is set to "ati". Can anyone help?
<MasseR> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy with realtek rt2500 (rt2x00 driver) wlan. I have set up wpa_supplicant.conf roaming and it works perfectly for two networks. Other is with wpa and the other is completely open
<bullgard1> ikonia: I will do that.
<DJDarkstar> need help with playing dvd's in 8.04 x86_64, i have installed everything I have on my 32bit system that works correctly, but on this machine ... nothing
<MasseR> I'm trying to connect to a third one with wep, but it just says 'scanning'
<LetsGo67> Firefox icon in Ubuntu used to be just a globe, but later, a fox was added, how come?
<ushimitsudoki> actually, it looks like the theme doesn´t stay loaded? it appears and then disappears?
<ackrcvd> Anyone know how to recompile the B43 module in 8.04??
<DShepherd> LetsGo67, because its fierce!?
<mike-t> MasseR, the rt2x00 driver included with gutsy is quite old, you will probably have better results with the latest compat-wireless package (from http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/)
<DJDarkstar> anyone... playback support on x64
<DShepherd> DJDarkstar, have you installed  ubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
<MasseR> mike-t: I'll check it out
<DJDarkstar> yes
<DShepherd> DJDarkstar, tried using the application vlc?
<ricanelite_> tid-wave, do you have flash installed? if not go to synaptic package manager and install ubuntu-restricted-extras. Or you could head over to Adobes Site and install flash there.
<DJDarkstar> yes, also xine
<DShepherd> :-( then, i dont know...
<ackrcvd> DJDarkstar: woah... vlc doesnt work for dvd playback?
<ricanelite_> I wish all of the sites I visit like Allgames.com and Mlb.com the videos and audio will work
<ricanelite_> so I never will have to boot into windows
<floating> i have hard time installing firefox plugin for playing embedded audio or video. on xubuntu 7.10 i tried mplayer firefox plugin and vlc firefox plugin. mplayer worked on some pages. now i have 8.04 clean install and i have installed mozilla-totem-plugin, but for example when i try playback http://www.sbs.fi/player/radiomega/ i get error that i need a http protocol source plugin.. why is that even if i have that mozilla totem plugin ?
<Dr_willis> ricanelite,  i hear a LOT of complaints about Mlb.com
<ricanelite_> floating, nothing for me to at the site
<DJDarkstar> DShepherd, thanks... I just may reinstall with 32b version
<DShepherd> maybe...
<ricanelite_> Dr_willis, its ashame because i pay for the service at mlb.com
<floating> that site has simple radio channel integrated
<ricanelite_> floating, i know and i can't hear anything either
<mike-t> DJDarkstar, have you got the libdvdcss2 package installed?
<floating> is there a solution for these problems ?
<jtravnick> for flash what works better Swfdec player or Adobe Flash Player?
<floating> adobe
<floating> swfdec and gnash dont work on some sites
<Omahn> Does the (alternative) installation environment provide any tools such as top or the full ps for viewing CPU usage?
<kaf_> adobe is better
<jtravnick> k thats what i thought but wasnt sure since Swfdec was listed first
<DistroJockey> Omahn: yes, both of those are present
<ricanelite_> yeah i installed totem and nothing happen either
<Omahn> DistroJockey: where?
<TheGreatMilenko> hi. could someone please let me know how to get the SSL so i can use msn on pidgin?
<DistroJockey> Omahn: from a terminal
<tid-wave> ricanelite_: I have flash installed... the video part is working ok, I just don't have sound
<Omahn> DistroJockey: Are you think of the non-alternative enviroment?..
<tuxice> tid-wave do you normally have sound
<tid-wave> yes
<DistroJockey> Omahn: you mean during install?
<Omahn> DistroJockey: Switching to the terminal from the alternative installed doesn't have top.
<Omahn> DistroJockey: yep.
<tid-wave> Amarok and Quod Libet work fine
<DistroJockey> Omahn: ahh, sorry. I doubt it
<Omahn> DistroJockey: bummer.
<Omahn> :-)
<MasseR> mike-t: Do you use compat_wireless? :). Are they working all right?
<brian_> whats new in 8.04
<jazman> im anew user
<jazman> from windows
<Viele-baeren> hi
<DShepherd> brian_, check out www.ubuntu.com
<tau> TheGreatMilenko: have you looked at this page? http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQssl
<jtravnick> ok now to get java installed
<jazman> one tink i hate about ubuntu how the fuck u install shit
<DistroJockey> Omahn: may I ask why?
<DShepherd> jtravnick,  ubuntu-restricted-extras will install java and lots more of things that you might need.
<jazman> should be self installing like windows
<BoltClock> how do i install wxWidgets?
<rasimu> hi, I'm having problems with my gnome display manager, could any one help me start debugging the problem?
<rasimu> installed hardy by the way
<jazman> so i think imaybe going back to windows
<mike-t> i am using compat-wireless from a couple of days ago with an rt2500pci in gutsy... performance is ok, and i can connect to wpa-enterprise networks which i couldn't in the gutsy version
<jazman> easier to use
<ackrcvd> jazman: Be cool... Polite... To install ubuntu... Download an iso file from www.ubuntu.com, burn it and insert into ur cd drive
<rasimu> jazman: don't !!!!! :)
<jazman> i using ubuntu now
<rasimu> good for you
<Omahn> DistroJockey: My install hangs, for a long time, when using encrypted volumes. I suspect it's busy and it would be nice to check.
<jazman> cant install wine
<rudolhgrf> Anyone have any recommendations for a mailserver configuration for the following: Spam protection, Virus Protection, Virtual users and domains (POP/IMAP/Webmail) access.  Any configs that you like ?
<jazman> nt sell install
<rasimu> why wine
<jtravnick> DShepherd, so if i already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras java is already installed?
<BoltClock> how do i install wxWidgets (and other stuff i may need when i compile stuff i download)?
<jazman> like going to ms dos
<tid-wave> I keep getting this error when opening a youtube video from firefox: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<rasimu> what is missing for you on ubuntu?
<DShepherd> jtravnick, as far as i know yes
<rasimu> vmware will do the work
<ackrcvd> jazman: bash > ms-dos
<rasimu> run a virtual machine image of windows
<rasimu> I do that
<rasimu> and it works great
<jazman> email pain in the ass to set up i using evalution it sucks
<jtravnick> DShepherd, cool since that was one of the first things i did
<DistroJockey> Omahn: only thing I can suggest is to check all virtual consoles (ctrl+alt+f1-f12) for status
<jazman> i got ubuntu on a nother partition
<rasimu> well I'm using evolution and it works for me
<BoltClock> i use thunderbird and love it
<Omahn> DistroJockey: Yeah, done that. Not much going on.
<DShepherd> i use gmail :-D
<jazman> not easy to set up like outlook express
<rasimu> any way I'm using vmware with windows and even another image for centos server
<brian_> ackrcvd: Windows 95 > DOS.
<rasimu> for work
<tau> hello all, a friend is trying to install ubuntu and needs to shrink his NTFS partition but the install is not letting him..  are there any easy to follow links about this?
<rasimu> just great
<BoltClock> could anyone help me out? ﻿how do i install wxWidgets (and other stuff i may need when i compile stuff i download)?
<jazman> well i have to be able to install thunderbird with out typing in comands
<ikonia> jazman: use synaptic
<ikonia> jazman: no commands needed
<jazman> need a self intall program
<IdleOne> BoltClock: you need to install build-essential
<brian_> ya compiling is easy
<DistroJockey> Omahn: you use the expert option? (though I doubt that will help)
<openstandards> hardy shouldn't be a LTS release....
<jazman> synaptic ??????????????????????
<ackrcvd> jazman: how about a program that installs any other program
<BoltClock> IdleOne: i already have that
<nainef> hey
<ackrcvd> jazman: like synaptic
<IdleOne> BoltClock: but look for packages in repos before compiling
<jazman> ack id like that
<Omahn> DistroJockey: No I didn't, just the standard parameters (after removing quiet). I'll try expert next time.
<ikonia> !stynaptic > jazman
<ikonia> !synaptic > jazman
<tau> anyone know how to shrink an NTFS partition?
<BoltClock> IdleOne: i.e. using synaptic?
<ikonia> jazman: check out the pm from ubotu
<ackrcvd> jazman: Go Applications > Add/Remove
<aimtrainer> hi! can anyody tell me if there's a way to change the vpn port in the networkmanager?
<IdleOne> BoltClock: yes
<lassegul> tau: use gparted ?
<fxfitz> I just installed Hardy, and when I do 'lspci' it says that I have a 'Broadcom BCM94311MG wlan mini-PCI.' However, on Gutsy, I'm sure I used a bcm43xx driver. Is it the same thing?
<DistroJockey> Omahn: not played with encryption, but it may give you an option to enable it
<nainef> tau partition magic :)
<legend2440> jazman: go to System>Administration>Synaptic find wine and install it
<tau> lassegul: is there a guide somewhere explaining how to do it?
<brian_> openstandards: Dont you want a Ubuntu release that has long term support?
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone know how to play Nethack using *all* of the maximized gnome-terminal?
<tau> nainef: is partition magic free?
<ackrcvd> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<nainef> tau no :(
<BoltClock> IdleOne: oh yeah... i forget about it sometimes. oh well, still new to ubuntu. so if i wanna install something i should first find it with synaptic?
<tau> nainef: no good :(
<brian_> *finally* since 6.06?
<ackrcvd> !Drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nainef> sorry \
<Omahn> DistroJockey: The encryption works fine. I should suggest it to the installer folks. I'll put it on my todo list.
<openstandards> brian_, issues surrounding hardy not even installing ain't good
<tau> nainef: thanks anyway
<brian_> well it worked for me
<IdleOne> BoltClock: yes there are thousands of packages pre compiled and built for Ubuntu . using synaptic you can instrall easily and properly
<nainef> no problem its very easy to use but i wish it was free
<BoltClock> IdleOne: alright, thanks
<BoltClock> will take note
<IdleOne> BoltClock: no problem
<lassegul> tau: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<DistroJockey> Omahn: :)
<theone_> hardy works better than gutsy on my laptop. even the beta was better
<tau> lassegul: cool thanks!
<BoltClock> IdleOne: i can always use apt-get update in case its outdated right?
<openstandards> brian_, works for me doesn't mean it works for all
<IdleOne> BoltClock: yes
<lassegul> tau: np, remember to back up your data :)
<IdleOne> BoltClock: you can update from synaptic also
<BoltClock> IdleOne: ok
<IdleOne> BoltClock: try apt-cache search xchat
<jazman> thanks be back latter got to go
<BoltClock> IdleOne: what's that do?
<IdleOne> BoltClock: it searchs apt-get
<theone_> openstandards, doesn't work for you doesn't mean it is broken for everyone either
<IdleOne> give it a shot so you see the output
<tau> lassegul: yeah it's actually a friend that will be doing it, and I've told him to backup but he has nowhere to backup to so yeah
<Orbixx> What's the best app for DVD ripping?
<openstandards> theone_, it does if the error is occuring quite often
<IdleOne> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<smmagic> handbrake is a good program
<smmagic> Rips to like MP4 for PSP, iPod etc.
<Orbixx> IdleOne: Just after some recommendations - as I know of none.
<brian_> 'theone_, I agree
<openstandards> forums are slow :(
<redarrow> glaub ich nicht
<brian_> no
<hrlr> Hello!  I'm having problems shutting down my system.  Whenever I shut down I  get verbose mode but no status-bar.  Is there any way to correct this?
<patrik> If I send an image (created by gd2) as a function parameter does it send a copy of the image or is it like a pointer?
<Keule> hi there! is it possible to get tooltips with nautilus - like in konqueror?
<tau> lassegul: do you know if gparted is on the livecd?
<Orbixx> tau: It is.
<tau> Orbixx: cool thanks
<patrik> oh, sorry wrong channel
<ghabit> ikonia, ) Sorry
<BoltClock> IdleOne: is xmms comparable to winamp? wikipedia says so
<ikonia> ghabit: not at all, something is wrong with irssi
<jatt> Keule: I just checked in google and found this:
<jatt> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147642
<ikonia> ghabit: I'll look into it as I have clear screens from other users
<BhaalWK> Whats the best way to get a package onto my hardy system from an older dist?  It no longer exists in hardy, but not sure why...
<floating> ricanelite_: the problem with embedded playback: i noticed now that firefox3 has that mediaplayerconnectivity thing installed in default, and it seemed to work with this particular url, so ill postpone this problem until i cannot open some embedded stream in an external player :) just right-clicked that player that comes from http://www.sbs.fi/player/radiomega/ and choose play with vlc player and it works
<hrlr> Hello!  I'm having problems shutting down my system.  Whenever I shut down I  get verbose mode but no status-bar.  Is there any way to correct this?
<ghabit> ikonia, I see. I am steel cannot make scanner working :|
<BhaalWK> Is there a backports source or anything?
<sartek> BoltClock: what do you want ?
<ikonia> ghabit: no problem
<damo22> is it possible to feed linux through a babies umbilical cord to teach him to be a computer geek before he's born?
<jrib> BhaalWK: backports for...?
<sartek> BoltClock: only the (classic) skins
<ikonia> ghabit: I'm having irc client issues, I'll be with you shortly
<tau> damo22: lol!
<floating> ricanelite_: maybe you knew that but just wanted to to post solution:-)
<icesword> damo22, lol
<BoltClock> sartek: just a music player that works like winamp, skin doesnt matter
<damo22> lol
<BhaalWK> jrib: I want multi-gnome-terminal, I use it all the time, but now its not available...  Just wondering on the best way of getting it back?>
<icesword> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jdwatson> Morning
<user11> i am getting this error :  ERROR: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter
<astro76> damo22: thinkgeek.com probably has something ;)
<BhaalWK> jrib: It was in the first versions of 8.04 .. but then went away
<user11> when compiling a pack
<BoltClock> icesword: :)
<user11> can anyone tell whats the error
<damo22> thatd be kinda cool
<jrib> BhaalWK: compile it?  Look in launchpad for the reason why it went away
<ghabit> ikonia, ok, I'll wait for highlight, ok?
<atomic___> hello, i was in the middle of upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 (before the "clean up" phase) and i had a power failure, so you can imagine the horror, anyone with advice on how to proceed to rectify this? maybe dpkg --configure -a ?
<icesword> never heard of that work, before born, lol
<BhaalWK> The best I could find from launchpad was that it was superseeded, but doesnt say by what...
<doug2266778822> how do i fix where my usb reads when i plug something into it?
<damo22> atomic__: dpkg --configure -a -f
<Fritzel> is there anyway to use a dreamscene file in ubuntu?
<Keule> jatt:  i red this - but is ther something new?
<smmagic> anyone know if the latest ubuntu has issues with PSP usb support?
<openstandards> brian_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765195 that bug sucks.... :P
<atomic___> damo22: what does -f stand for? (sorry cant see the man page right now)
<user11> i am getting this error :  ERROR: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter .when compiling a pack can anyone tell whats the error
<atomic___> -force ??
<damo22> atomic__: -f is like fix dependencies
<koro> i wonder why they decided to force firefox 3 into the new ubuntu when it's still beta and most add-ons don't work properly :(
<atomic___> oh i see, thank you, its running with just -a now, ill try that if it fails
<jatt> Keule: seems the developers just have a mockup, so I think this has not been implemented yet.
<jatt> Keule: it's a nice to have feature though
<Orbixx> koro: Firefox 3 beta 5 seems fine to me.
<koro> anyway, anyone has the problem I have, that ctrl+shift+T stopped working in firefox 3?
<koro> Orbixx: i can't run 90% of my add-ons, on which i heavily relied
<damo22> atomic__: apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<IdleOne> koro: #ubuntu-mozillateam can probably answer that better.
<Orbixx> koro: Tried removing and installing Firefox 2...?
<Keule> jatt: yeah and its absolutely missing - i thought there is something new - someone here in that channel knews
<user11> i am getting this error :  ERROR: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: FT_Library_SetLcdFilter .when compiling a pack can anyone tell whats the error
<koro> IdleOne: actually i don't want an answer, it was kind of a complain. What i'm wondering is what's going on with ctrl+shift+T
<koro> Orbixx: i pondered it but after seeing in the forums that it's kinda troublesome i decided not to do it
<atomic___> yeah, i thought about that too, thnx again
<IdleOne> koro: again #ubuntu-mozillateam can answer FF questions alot better
<Creationist> Is it possible to rearrange my partitions without having to boot a live disc?
<koro> oh ok
<Orbixx> koro: I'd have thought it'd be a simple synaptic session.
<IdleOne> koro: especially if things are broken
<demonspork> in hardy, my mouse will often move on its own whenever I open an application or maximize an ap or when I close an app. it usually moves toward the currently focused application. I am guessing this is supposed to be a feature. How do I disable this?
<sorsis> Creationist: just umount those first.
<Creationist> sorsis: Even if one of them is my / partition, though?  That's the question I should have asked :)
<koro> IdleOne, Orbixx but i just wanted to know if anyone else experiences this
<koro> ctrl+shift+T after closing a tab should re-open it
<icesword> demonspork, lol, i am guesing your desktop is not that flat
<jatt> Keule: hmm here another idea: maybe these tooltips are implemented as a nautilus plugin?
<Orbixx> koro: It works for me.
<Creationist> sorsis: I want to create some space to install Hardy without having to overwrite everything... new versions never work out for me right away.
<sorsis> Creationist: no i'm afraid.
<jrib> BhaalWK: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=460784 is probably related
<Keule> i havent found one - jatt
<grzyb> [1]+  Stopped                 opera
<grzyb> how to resume it ?
<Creationist> sorsis: Okay, I didn't think so.  Thanks.
<koro> Orbixx: ok thanks
<IdleOne> koro: doesn't work for me either
<koro> oh
<koro> Orbixx: are you sure you're on FF3? :)
<Orbixx> Positive.
<koro> weird
<Orbixx> It explicitly states in the window title.
<koro> IdleOne: do you have disabled history?
<BhaalWK> jrib: Thanks...  I guess that says it all...
<Creationist> Also... is there a DVD version of Ubuntu?  If so, what is the difference?
<mrtimdog> ﻿grzyb: fg
<jrib> BhaalWK: here's the debian maintainers post about bringing it back: http://foolab.org/node/1734
<nainef> Creationist, can't you install it inside of windows?
<Creationist> nainef: That wouldn't give me the full experience, would it?
<nainef> I'm not sure I have never used that, its a new thing in 9
<nainef> opps
<nainef> 8
<case_> Creationist, you have to evolve! (just kidding ;p)
<nainef> lol
<basy> hi, all... I want to buy TV card, can anybody give me some tips with good support for Linux, plz?
<Creationist> case_: I've lasted 27 years without any evolution... I'll survive ;)
<Dr_willis> Creationist,   theres not much need for the dvd edition for most people. its just has some extra packages. and works as a live cd + upgrade cd I recall. and Alt-cd installer as well
<Creationist> case_: But I give you credit for a non-typical dig at my name ;)
<BhaalWK> jrib: Yeah I came across this the other night when looking for why it had dissappeared...  I guess I live with konsole now :S
<case_> Creationist, be patient, puberty will eventualy arrive :)
<roby_> comment fait on pour parler français ???
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Ah, okay.  I just have no blank CD-Rs and a ton of DVD-Rs... hate to waste the space :P
<Creationist> case_: Okay, that was mean :(  *tear*
<DistroJockey> basy: a place to start:  http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  same here. so i grabbed the dvd off the torrents. :)
<IdleOne> koro: i dont believe so
<ghabit> !scanning
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<jrib> !fr | roby_
<ubotu> roby_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<roby_> ok merci
<ghabit> !OCR
<ubotu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<roby_> bien reçu
<namzezam> how do i use tar --exclude  -czf  -xzf
<icesword> namzezam, what u mean>man tar
<ushimitsudoki> Theme is not working properly after update. Similar problem as mentioned in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750545 Error is: /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:211: error: invalid identifier `selected_bg_color', expected valid identifier
<namzezam> command line tar for backup
<namzezam> i need to exclude that path until the directory i compress
<namzezam> thanks icesword
<icesword> namzezam, nope, it is man, me thinks, always try "man"
<namzezam> i was alos here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-147501.html
<albech> im having some firefox problems with 7.10.. i cannot add new plugins and in the plugin manager it tell me the currently installed plugins are not compatible with 2.0.0.14 thus marked for removal when firefox is restarted, but they arent removed. I also cannot add any additional plugins
<Creationist> Dr_willis: I just burned the regular ISO to a DVD but Ubuntu can't mount it.  Am I missing an option in K3b to do this properly?
<YouBucky> Hey All, I'm out of CD's, can Ubuntu be installed from an ISO on an NFS share?
<jrib> albech: what is the output of: find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER
<sorsis> albech: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<claudiu_> hi
<Lloydie-t> Hi I need a little help configuring vsftpd. I have managed to set it up using mysql to auth, But I need to add a user which can view all the folders
<DistroJockey> !install | YouBucky  Try the last link -
<BoltClock> im having trouble with audacious which isnt playing my music although rhythmbox can, can anyone help?
<namzezam> icesward i was on the man , the have problem with exclude, do you know about it?
<ubotu> YouBucky  Try the last link -: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Lloydie-t> BTW I used instructions here http://howtoforge.com/vsftpd_mysql_debian_etch_p2
<claudiu_> big problem: f-spot will close only with Force Quit
<fxfitz> So I think I just got my wireless working. My light is on, but I don't see any networks. Is there a way to scan for wireless networks in my area?
<claudiu_> does anyone have this problem with f-spot not closing by itself ?
<regis__> hello,i've a big filesystem probem http://rafb.net/p/H9nsEx28.html i've this result twice after a failled compilation: http://rafb.net/p/OHos1X54.html
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  ive NEVER seen anyone burn a cd iso to a dvd disk.,
<namzezam> icesward : i get this: tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Ah lol.  Well, K3b didn't have a problem burning it.  Even had the option to "Burn CD ISO to DVD disc"
<p0ltergei5t> anyone has a xorg.conf for a LG E300 (Ati Radeon Xpress 1250)
<Creationist> Err... "Write ISO9660 image to DVD"
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  err.. dvd images are iso9660 also.
<Dr_willis> thats not saying burn a cd iso to dvd disk :)
<claudiu> anyone has f=spot workin gproperly in hardy ?
<BoltClock> im having trouble with audacious which isnt playing my music... can anyone help? rhythmbox as well as all other apps are playing sounds correctly
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Well, that's just silly. :P  Guess it explains the errors, though
<p0ltergei5t> BoltClock, codecs?
<ori> server irc.w3c.org 6665
<riclas> people running ubuntu on vmware: is it possible to install drivers for the host machine graphics and sound card??
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  a dvd can be iso9660 or udf i belive.
<BoltClock> ﻿p0ltergei5t: codecs?
<p0ltergei5t> ubuntu doesn't bring codecs for mp3 and so on
<Dr_willis> riclas,  thats what the vmware tools does normally. well for the video card at least. and mouse and some other extras.  the sound card. I think uses some fairly standard sound card emulatin
<Creationist> Dr_willis: Where do I find the DVD version of Ubuntu, then?  I'm looking in the list of mirrors and not seeing it.
<hrlr> Whenever I shutdown Ubuntu Hardy I don't get that fancy status bar and Ubuntu logo that should be present. Instead, the system stays in text mode and doesn't display the shutdown screen until the very last second and then quickly disappears. Then the system shuts down. No errors etc.  Is there any way to fix this?
<aimtrainer> hi! can anyody tell me if there's a way to change the vpn port in the networkmanager?
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  its there somewhere. I got it from the torrents. Look for one thats like 4gb in size I guess
<Dr_willis> Creationist,  not all mirrors may mirror the dvd's perhaps
<riclas> Dr_willis: ok thanks ... i'll have to delve further on the tools.
<technii> hi
<p0ltergei5t> other way to edit xorg.conf instead of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<riclas> i've installed them but nothing changed lol. i have to search configuration for that or smth..
<AsianRose> hi all
<claudiu> how can I debug f-spot ?
<BoltClock> ﻿p0ltergei5t: the audio codecs for audacious are already installed...
<akonkwa> I installed ubuntu 8.04 with an ati Rage 128. I just switched to a Nvidia GeForceFx5200 and rebooted the pc/ Now I can't start X. any ideas on how I can edit Xorg.conf to get it working?
<astro76> claudiu: run it from a terminal to see if there are error messages
<AsianRose> hi all
<p0ltergei5t> audacios in terminal to see if there is an error
<astro76> !hi | AsianRose
<ubotu> AsianRose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<p0ltergei5t> but i'm not tech savy
<AsianRose> hi astro76
<BoltClock> ﻿p0ltergei5t: ar... no errors
<Paavi2_0> akonkwa: xconf or dexconf?
<Creationist> Hmm... there is no DVD torrent listed for 8.04....
<tichy_> hello
<akonkwa> thanx Paavi2_0
<claudiu> astro76, it dows say anything relevant only  warnings
<leitao> hello. How could I send a txt file to my "cut buffer"? Is there something like:  cat foo.txt | "sendtocutbuffer"?
<claudiu> astro76, it doesnt say anything relevant only  warnings
<p0ltergei5t> BoltClock, other apps have sound and audacious hasn't?
<Lamego> leitao, there is an utility for that, I anot sure if it's "xclip"
<wookienz> hi... im looking for an IRCd program that preferably has a GUI front end... any suggestions
<Lamego> i am not
<BoltClock> ﻿p0ltergei5t: yes, including rhythmbox
<claudiu> i would like to debug it and obtain relevant logs, but i need the commands to do that
<leitao> Lamego: I'll take a look. Thanks
<p0ltergei5t> did you go to the forums?
<jrib> leitao, Lamego: Lamego is right about xclip
<BoltClock> ﻿p0ltergei5t: hmmm not yet, i usually come to irc first for questions
<leitao> jrib: xclipboard!?
<p0ltergei5t> BoltClock, i can't help sorry
<BoltClock> ﻿p0ltergei5t: k
<harveyd> im having problems with ubuntu heron opening windows larger than my desktop
<jrib> leitao: xclipboard is different than xclip.  You want xclip (it's packaged in the repositories)
<harveyd> the status bar and resize handle are below the bottom, so its impossible to resize the application
<lun4tic> hi
<nainef> isn't there a restricted-addons package
<ghabit> Hello. I cannot use my new scanner. Can anybody help me?
<Creationist> nainef: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shally87> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lun4tic> anyone knows how to get fglrx running? my ati kernel module does not automatically load on hardy
<shally87> i want to ask which one to install
<nainef> yeah that is what BoltClock needs
<p0ltergei5t> i can't enter GDM, dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work anymore, i already tried to edit xorg.conf, i got the fglrx drivers and put them in xorg.conf, but it still doesn't work
<shally87> LAMP server or dns server
<shally87> help please
<claudiu> how to debug f-spot please ?
<jtravnick> ok i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed but im having a problem playing mpgs
<lun4tic> i have to load fglrx.ko manually with insmod
<akonkwa> Paavi2_0, I've tried dexconf, but is does nothing... xconf doesn't seem to exist. any ideas? Or should I do something after I run dexconf ?
<BoltClock> nainef: wait what?
<icesword> shally87, for what
<ciro> hi all
<shally87> what both fir
<shally87> for*
<Paavi2_0> akonkwa: debconf
<shally87>  i not really sure what to install
<tichy> re
<icesword> !info tasksel | shally87
<Creationist> Does anyone know where I can find the DVD version of 8.04?
<ubotu> shally87: tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is important. Version 2.70ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 60 kB, installed size 880 kB
<shally87> since i want to run server and get my own name server and then run my ebsire
<lun4tic> etc/modules has fglrx in it but it won't load via modprobe
<nainef> there is a restricted addons for ubuntu that will install mp3 codecs
<Paavi2_0> akonkwa: sorry, i was a bit sloppy with that one :|
<akonkwa> Paavi2_0,  Ooops, my bad.
<icesword> shally87, try that app
<lassegul> tau: sorry, i was away. if someone else didnt answer you, yes gparted is on the live cd.
<shally87> ok
<Creationist> lassegul: It's about time too
<BoltClock> nainef: hmm but when i installed from synaptic a package containing the codecs was installed as well... should i install the restricted add-on too?
<shally87> it is tasksel right?
<lassegul> Creationist: ;\ what?
<icesword> shally87, yep
<shally87> ok
<shally87> thanks
<shally87> thanks icesword
<icesword> nope
<nainef> BoltClock, it was all I installed, that and auda...
<roffe___> since I installed 8.04 two harddrives that I used as secondaries have crashed... I'm pissed
<Creationist> lassegul: That they've included GParted with the LiveCD.  It wasn't on my Gutsy disc anyway.
<claudiu> does anyone have problems with f-spot not closing ?
<BoltClock> nainef: and where do i find it?
<ciro> who can say me why my hd cant be mount? this is a paste for my fdisk -l and fstab ... the hd is sdb1 ... it has got a fat32 fs and if i try to mount it manually console says me that device sdb1 doesnt exit ... ???? ... who can help me please?
<lassegul> Creationist: gparted is used by the installer. isnt it?
<ciro> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64673/
<tau> lassegul: lol it's cool someone answered, thanks though...  do you know if gparted will double-check to make sure there aren't any stray files at the end of the partition before shrinking?
<Creationist> lassegul: Yes, within the installer, but you couldn't just run GParted without going into the Install
<harfg> hi any ideas why my 14 yr old cousin is complaining X keeps logging him out??
<nainef> search for restricted in the add and  remove packages
<lassegul> tau: really, im not sure. i would guess so yes.
<lun4tic> i have a problem with fglrx.ko not loading on ubuntu hardy heron
<lun4tic>  if i load it manually in text console with insmod it loads and i have full 3d support but though it's in /etc/modules it won't load automatically or via modprobe
<lun4tic> any suggestions?
<koshar1> it would be nice id partimage was on the live disc also
<roffe___> I'm pissed and there's a bloody creationist on the irc today... this is a shitty day to say the least
<nainef> I'm on kubuntu and so it will be elsewhere
<ghabit> ciro, what are you trying to do?
<akonkwa> Paavi2_0,  No prob. I tried debconf, but it asks for an argument. Could you type the exact command I should type? what am I to expect? Is there no setup for xorg ?
<Creationist> roffe___: Take your angst to the offtopic channel if you must.
<tau> lassegul: eep!  I guess they will just have to trust it :p
<lassegul> tau: if what Creationist says is true, then im not sure if its on the live cd now. anyways you can just apt-get it from the live session
<hhMish>  Is there manpage or URL that documents all fields of deb pkg control file ?
<ciro> ghabit, i wanna mount my hd ... this is a paste for my fstab and fsidk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64673/
<icesword> !info debconf
<ubotu> debconf (source: debconf): Debian configuration management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.5.20 (hardy), package size 149 kB, installed size 964 kB
<jrib> !packaging > hhMish (read the private message from ubotu)
 * Creationist sighs a knowing sigh.
<BoltClock> nainef: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nainef> BoltClock, you could try to install using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ghabit> ciro, automounting doesn't working?
<nainef> yup
<BoltClock> nainef: got it
<Atheist> Don't be a creationist then
<jrib> ciro: how are you trying to mount it
<ciro> ghabit, no .. if i try to mount manually console say me device doesnt exit
<Creationist> Atheist: Uhm... am I supposed to be offended?  Does that kind of behavior still work in today's junior high schools?  Fascinating.
<jrib> next creationist comment gets banned
<Creationist> !offtopic | Atheist
<ubotu> Atheist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ciro> jrib, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<harfg> nm its obvious when poking around google
<TB`> Hi all, when is 8.04 to be released?
<Creationist> Does anyone know where I can find the DVD version of 8.04?
<harfg> heavy handed screensaver for the gpu
<nainef> tb its out
<compwiz18> TB`: 2 days ago :D
<nainef> heh
<TB`> ikonia told me 8.10 was on the way
<Atheist> Isn't your name quite off-topic in the first place? I'm out of here anyway
<Creationist> lol
<faileas> anyone here running vmware server on hardy/8.04? i'd like to know if the any-any patch is required for the latest kernel
<ikonia> TB`: no I did not
<tau> lassegul: I totally missed that conversation the first time :p I find it hard to filter stuff through everyone talking in here..  Does that mean it's not necessary to run gparted separately but that it will be run by the installer as part of installation?
<ikonia> TB`: do not make things up
<astro76> Atheist: lol he's never said a single off-topic word in here
<faileas> s/latest kernel/kernel its using
<ikonia> TB`: I told you 8.10 did not exist when you asked about testing it
<TB`> Oh
<ikonia> TB`: do not try to put words in my mouth
<ghabit> ciro, show what actually it returns, including the command.
<TB`> I forget
<bazhang> TB`: stop please
<BoltClock> nainef: do i need to relogin? i restarted audacious but it still isnt playing...
<Creationist> astro76: What does YOUR name have to do with Ubuntu?  Aren't YOU in the wrong channel? ;)
<TB`> Sorry
<Creationist> Okay, I'm done.
<astro76> Creationist: :D
<nainef> BoltClock, you might try that
<ciro> ghabit, ciro@ciro-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<ciro> [sudo] password for ciro:
<ciro> mount: il device speciale /dev/sdb1 non esiste
<ciro> ciro@ciro-desktop:~$
<ciro>  (translated: special device /dev/sdb1 doesnt exist)
<FloodBot1> ciro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lassegul> tau: yes you can use it through the installer, but you can also apt-get it in the live session.
<nainef> its what I did and I'm using audacious now
<Hobbsee> ciro: you're trying to mount a drive that doesn't exist.
<claudiu> astro76 tell me how to debug f-spot so i can submit relevant info  to launchpad
<tau> lassegul: ok cool, I think it would be easier for my friend to run it via the installer.. thanks
<ghabit> ikonia, do you have few minutes about scanner?
<lassegul> tau: u got it.
<ciro> Hobbsee, that drive exists ... take a look here http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64673/
<sriramoma1> if someone has hardy dvd, can someone tell me how to add it in the list of repos?
<jrib> Creationist: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/
<ghabit> ciro, try to use uuid's.
<Creationist> Does the DVD version of Ubuntu automatically install more packages or just have them available on the disc?
<ikonia> ghabit: 1 more minute please.
<Creationist> jrib: You know, I JUST found that page too :)  But thank you.
<jrib> Creationist: more available (all of the main repository)
<icesword> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ciro> ghabit, what uuid is?
<faileas> Creationist: probably has em on disk
<dee_cz> hello, can somebody help me with compiling a program on ubuntu?
<Creationist> jrib: So installing from the DVD will still give me the identical system as from CD?
<jrib> sriramoma1: you usually just insert the dvd and get prompted to add it
<sriramoma1> I tried adding it but it was unable to find the cdrom packages
<jrib> Creationist: it should
<immesys> dee_cz: which program?
<sriramoma1> i mean dvd.
<faileas> dee_cz: possibly, what programme
<Fawzib> question: does the dovecot version in ubuntu hardy (dovecot 1.0.10) has the managesieve patch installed? is there a way to find if it is?
<bazhang> dee_cz: you have build-essential installed
<ghabit> ciro, $ ls -l /dev/sd*
<sriramoma1> jrib: i inserted the dvd, but i dint get the prompt.
<Hobbsee> ciro: mount it to a directory in /media, not in /media itself.
<ikonia> ghabit I'm sorry about that
<TB`> bazhang - do you know anything about 8.10 or is it myth?
<sriramoma1> the md5sum and all is perfect.
<ikonia> TB`: stop now
<nainef> hey who needed that dvd fro 8.04?
<ikonia> TB`: I've told you everything about it
<icesword> sriramoma1, the alternate one? or
<bazhang> !ot > TB`
<nainef> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/
<ghabit> !scanning
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<TB`> Ok sorry
<ikonia> ghabit: how did you get on with the links
<legend2440> Creationist: still looking for dvd torrent? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4809298#post4809298
<ciro> ghabit, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64843/
<sriramoma1> icesword: not alternate.
<icesword> sriramoma1, it is not THE ONE
<nainef> oh did Creationist want a torrent?
<ghabit> ikonia, libxine-extras doesn't include my model into config file.
<pawan> hi
<jrib> sriramoma1: what happens when you try using apt-cdrom?
<ghabit> I cannot find *.fw or *.usb file on cd.
<ikonia> ghabit: ooh really, so you'd need a custom defintion ?
<dee_cz> i'm trying to compile audacious, i've installed the necessary libs and ran configure, but make seems to get stuck on a "undefined reference to `g_thread_init'" error
<ikonia> ghabit: is there anything model cise that comes close ?
<SeDDeF> where are you from ?
<faileas> dee_cz: you can ignore some errors..
<faileas> does make work after that?
<immesys> dee_cz: try apt-get build-dep audacious
<SeDDeF> tempeldirne
<ikonia> dee_cz: isn't audacious in the ubuntu repos ?
<SeDDeF> naber
<SeDDeF> sonunda
<terrestre> there is iso dvd for haeron?
<SeDDeF> 1türk
<FloodBot1> SeDDeF: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntung-pino1> Is it normal for Synaptic to take VERY long when setting up sun-java6-jre package?
<dee_cz> ikonia: it is, but when i install it it does not run
<jrib> SeDDeF: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ghabit> ikonia, /etc/sane.d/dll.conf doesn't include close models.
<TB`> Anyone know a man call Matt Darcy?
<lassegul> dee_cz: or you could asc in #auacious, maybe they can help.
<ikonia> dee_cz: ok - thats a different situation
<bladerunner> vdrift appears to be removed from the repos?? is this correct?
<ikonia> TB`: I'm going to ask you to stop now
<jrib> !offtopic > TB` (read the private message from ubotu)
<dee_cz> lassegul: oh of course, sorry  :D
<immesys> TB`: I think you are annoying people
<TB`> Sorry
<Fawzib> question: does the dovecot version in ubuntu hardy (dovecot 1.0.10) has the managesieve patch installed? is there a way to find out if it is?
<ikonia> TB`: your not sorry - just stop
<TB`> I will now, sorry
<lassegul> dee_cz: no problem, youre welcomed to ask here as well I think, but they might have more knowledge on the topic
<ciro> ghabit, any ideas?
<Creationist> nainef: I did, but I already have the whole ISO
<nainef> whoa
<ikonia> dee_cz: what happens if you try to start it from the command line ?
<nainef> that was damn fast
<Creationist> nainef: Wait... I lied.
<Creationist> lol
<nainef> heh
<BoltClock> nainef: hold on.... i didnt even need to log out!
<dee_cz> ikonia: it throws an error, something about segmentation
<rubenv> is it normal that my firefox starts using HD IO like mad?
<ghabit> ciro, try to use uuid's
<Creationist> nainef: Ouch.... I'm only getting 100kb/s
<ikonia> dee_cz: segmentation fault ?
<BoltClock> nainef: apparently restarting auda again made it work.. was closing everything before logout lol
<nainef> ut oh
<ciro> ghabit, i dunno what uuid's is
<dee_cz> ikonia: yes, thats it
<immesys> oh we love segfaults!
<sriramoma1> jrib: i used apt-cdrom add just now
<nainef> BoltClock, COOL
<rubenv> like really non stop hard disk IO, that only stops when I close firefox
<bladerunner> why is some cool software removed from the hardy repos?!
<jrib> sriramoma1: and the result?
<BoltClock> nainef: anyway, thanks for the help... and whats up with segfaults right now lol?
<jrib> bladerunner: be more specific
<Creationist> nainef: Do you know where the torrent is?
<jtravnick> what do i need installed to play mpgs?
<sriramoma1> +ve. now how do i enable this alone and disable the rest?
<ikonia> dee_cz: ok, I suggest you log a bug against that in launchpad, rather than trying to compile it yourself as there could be an error with the package or your system setup
<nainef> um I can look
<jrib> !restricted > jtravnick (read the private message from ubotu)
<faileas> Creationist: its listed on the download page
<bladerunner> jrib: see above ;) Vdrift
<nainef> Creationist, gimmie a sec....
<faileas> bladerunner: like?
<dee_cz> ikonia: thanks, i will log the error.
<ubuntung-pino1> anyone here every installed sun-java6-jre (6-06-0ubuntu1) ?!?
<Creationist> faileas: I searched all over the download page... couldn't find the DVD image at all, let alone a torrent.
<ikonia> dee_cz: it may be a longer fix than you wanted, but it really helps others out to know the bugs and get them fixed
<bladerunner> fungoloids also fails to work with broken dependencies
<legend2440> Creationist: still looking for dvd torrent? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4809298#post4809298
<sriramoma1> jrib: i mean i want to allow only this repo and disable the online repos
<IdleOne> rubenv: see Launchpad bug 215728
<bladerunner> ﻿faileas: maniadrve, vdrift, funguloids
<jrib> sriramoma1: so go to system -> administration -> software sources and disable the online repos
<nainef> Creationist, what arch??
<dee_cz> ikonia: right, ill report it.
<jrib> sriramoma1: it's a good idea to keep the security ones enabled though
<ikonia> dee_cz: thank you
<nainef> http://linuxtracker.org/
<faileas> hmm
<icesword> jrib, i am guessing he is using the live cd
<faileas> wierd, kubuntu had one
<terrestre> theres any dvd torren for ubuntu?
<rubenv> IdleOne: checking it, thanks for the hint
<Creationist> legend2440: Thank you.
<jrib> icesword: why?
<faileas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ ?
<nainef> there is a dvd torrent on http://linuxtracker.org/
<Creationist> nainef: I found it with legend2440's link.
<legend2440> Creationist: yw
<nainef> gotcha
<BoltClock> nainef: ... now no more sounds are playing anywhere in ubuntu
<Creationist> faileas: No torrents there.
<IdleOne> rubenv: there is a " fix " of sorts but the issue is being worked on
<bladerunner> where do I go to suggest packages for Ibex (cairo-dock, cinelerra, jahshaka, etc)
<BoltClock> logging out for real...
<__max_> im running "sudo do-dist-upgrade" from a ubuntu-server with 7.10 currently installed, but it just says "no  new release found"
<nainef> bolt oh noes!!!
<rubenv> IdleOne: I'm already glad that it's known
<icesword> jrib, why what? i mean sriramoma1
<__max_> iv done "sudo apt-get upgrade" aswell, do i need to change the resp in sources.list ?
<gkhnoisgtht> does ubuntu desktop support raid 5 configurations?
<IdleOne> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<gkhnoisgtht> or better yet raid 10
<icesword> IdleOne, haha, what does that word mean, ibex
<jrib> icesword: why do you think he is using a live cd?
<jtravnick> jrib, I have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed already infact i can listen to mp3 and wma but I can not watch mpgs
<icesword> jrib, he told me before
<IdleOne> icesword: it is an animal
<icesword> hmm
<bladerunner> jrib: where can I find reasoning for removal of the awesome game vdrift? ;)
<faileas> jtravnick: got the medibuntu repo installed?
<Creationist> Heh... the torrent got me 50MB in 1 minute... took the normal download 5 minutes to get there.  I like that ... 445KB/s.... fastest speed I've ever seen lol
<nainef> http://www.tuxdistro.com/
<sriramoma1> jrib: when i disable and use add/remove i am able to see packages not there in the dvd itself! on checking on any software, it says "the list of applications is not available"
<koro> /win/win 22
<ikonia> gkhnoisgtht: it does
<case_> gkhnoisgtht, what kind of raid? hardware or software? for software: yup, for hardware, depend of the hardware (my 3ware SATA RAID1 card works like a charm)
<ubuntung-pino1> icesword: wild mountain goat
<unop> icesword, it's a goat
<bladerunner> ﻿faileas: ibex is an animal and the name of next release intrepid ibex ;)
<Carbonflux> will ubuntu install in a 1 gig ?
<Creationist> I lied... now I'm getting it at 600kb/s.... I'm in awe.
<jtravnick> faileas, yes
<nainef> Creationist, heheeh
<icesword> ubuntung-pino1, kk, thanks
<fu> what happened to the freakin tab auto complete for things like apt commands in ubuntu 8?
<icesword> unop, nice
<calc> Carbonflux: i think it needs around 2GB of diskspace
<gkhnoisgtht> case_ really i'm just looking at software raid
<claudiu> does anyone see what i'm writing ?
<jrib> sriramoma1: use apt-get on the command line so you can be specific about what is happening
<jatt> bash_completion
<Creationist> nainef: Just got the 6mb service for DSL... goodbye, Comcast :)
<Carbonflux> ok thanks calc :)
<nainef> lol
<bladerunner> ﻿claudiu:  yes
<immesys> claudiu: yes
<gkhnoisgtht> thank you both
<Creationist> claudiu: No?
<khamael> is there a way to install the music making programs from ubuntu studio, without installing the theme and sounds?
<nainef> claudiu, nope
<claudiu> bladerunner, thanks i had doubts
<nainef> j/k
<calc> Carbonflux: i would probably give it at least 4-8GB if you want to be able to do much though
<ikonia> khamael: sure, things like jack are just packages
<bladerunner> ﻿claudiu: np
<immesys> khamael: install them individually
<ubuntung-pino1> anyone who'se installed java through synaptic package manager, raise your hand...=-O
<sanyassin> >:o
<sriramoma1> jrib: is there any way to refresh list of repos and packages on command-line?
<jrib> bladerunner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdrift-data/+bug/139843
<ikonia> ubuntung-pino1: how about j ust ask the question
<Carbonflux> Creationist, imho that 6mb will be effectively faster then comcost's 8mb
<khamael> immesys: but there are no meta-packages other than the ubuntu-studio package?
<claudiu> i am fighting with f-spot as it does not close , only forced
<jtravnick> realy wish the upgrade hadnt messed up my video card I wouldnt have had to do a fresh install and had all this working before
<bladerunner> jrib: legend
 * RadiantFire raises hand
<jrib> sriramoma1: sudo apt-get update
<opuuss> Enabling Extra Repositories  deb for Hardy ?
<barata> anytime I log off Ubuntu 8.04 just kills the X and not returns to the GDM greeting
<barata> anybody knows why
<ubuntung-pino1> ikonia: already did..
 * p0ltergei5t raises hand
<immesys> ubuntung-pino1: I generally don't because the sun website has newer versions
<jrib> bladerunner: legend?
<ikonia> ubuntung-pino1: ask the technical question rather than poll
<p0ltergei5t> newer than java 6?
<bazhang> khamael: just add ubuntustudio repos and install individual packages
<Creationist> Carbonflux: Well, I had the 3mb service from Comcast and was paying $55/mo for it.  My 6mb DSL (fastest available here) is only $35/mo.... no contest
<Moncky_> opuuss: add them to your sources.list in /etc/apt
<ubuntung-pino1> ikonia: i will. thanks
<faileas> I'd like to install vmware server on ubuntu 8.04/Hardy. I'd like to know if anyone's done it before, and if they needed the any-any patch, or did it just work?
<claudiu> anyone using F-SPOT here ?
<icesword> bazhang, night, dude
<RadiantFire> its easier for me, since my college is still on 1.5, why mess with all those symlinks to make alternatives happy
<sanyassin> kubuntu vs ubuntu any houghts
<bladerunner> jrib: that sucks!
<sanyassin> thoughts
<centyx> hi. after upgrading to hardy, gnome-keyring added a keystore for my default ssh key ( id_rsa ). However, the password was entered incorrectly. I deleted the keystore, and now want to readd it. What is the quickest way to do this?
<ubuntung-pino1> immesys: will do that.. but why does synaptic take like forever when installing its package?.. hmmm.
<opuuss> Moncky_, please link and now add ?
<p0ltergei5t> sanyassin, any of he 7.10
<immesys> ubuntung-pino1: not sure
<faileas> sanyassin: donno, its really a matter of preference
<sanyassin> say wha
<Koheleth> is there a ubuntu chat channel?
<sanyassin> none better?
<bazhang> sanyassin: outside the scope of this channel see distrowatch.com for screenshots, reviews and links
<immesys> ubuntung-pino1: mine is pretty fast
 * faileas uses kubuntu cause he likes KDE more than ubuntu.
<ikonia> Koheleth: ubuntu-offtopic
<Koheleth> thanks
<bladerunner> ﻿jrib: legend = top man / you are a legend
<Carbonflux> calc, heh, well I found this OLD 1gig drive, it has window NT on it even, it still works, I was thinking of installing a linux on it just to boot other OS's on other driver ( grub ) and move stuff around, but I have had good luck with using Ubuntu to move stuff between linux and windows, etc
<sanyassin> what is the scope of this channel
<jrib> sanyassin: ubuntu support
<ikonia> sanyassin: ubuntu support
<Moncky_> opuuss: all the reposetaris are in sources.list some are commented out with # just remove the # at the start of the line to activate then run apt-get update as sudo
<ikonia> 10 points to jrib
<bazhang> sanyassin: ubuntu support not chit chat thanks
<sanyassin> oh thanks jrib
<p0ltergei5t> i'm mad at ati and ubuntu
<calc> Carbonflux: ah ok :)
<Carbonflux> drives*
<sriramoma1> jrib: i was able to install a package called kino successfully using command line
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: why?
<Mad_Gouki> poltergeist, im mad at them too
<ubuntung-pino1> immesys: when i cancelled the installation, Synaptic tells me i havn't any broken anymore... darn thing didnt tell me it did it already..
<Carbonflux> calc, I like the g3 driver etc, may xubuntu ?
<calc> Carbonflux: you might be able to install something like fluxbuntu on it
<Moncky_> opuuss: if you need a reposetary thats not there just add deb <url> to the bottom of the page
<claudiu> I really need some help with this pls https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/86567
<p0ltergei5t> 1) i didn't see any support on ati drivers (i can't enter GDM)
<calc> Carbonflux: maybe xubuntu, not sure
<Mad_Gouki> my video card doesnt work very well now
<kito> hello
<Carbonflux> fluxbuntu ? heh nice...thanks calc
<calc> Carbonflux: aiui fluxbuntu is the lowest requirement *buntu currently
<Mad_Gouki> worked fine in Gutsy, I'm guessing its got to do with xserver
<p0ltergei5t> 2) ubuntu, doesn't have the handy dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg anymore
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: I've had hassles with ati drivers too,
<ikonia> p0ltergei5t: it does
<sriramoma1> jrib: what category do i have to use in add/remove to show packages available in dvd only?
<icesword> calc, no, it is jeos, lol
<p0ltergei5t> for display
<ikonia> p0ltergei5t: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg still works
<Carbonflux> calc, its silly I know, the thing is smaller then a USB flash drive heh
<calc> icesword: but jeos isn't really intended to be a desktop... :-P
<sriramoma1> jrib: i mean the "show" category?
<jrib> sriramoma1: I don't know.  You could use System -> Administration -> Synaptic though
<Carbonflux> calc, in its day it was uber tho, weird
<p0ltergei5t> it doesn't reconfigure dsplay
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: but I've started downloading the binary from the website and using --build-pkg
<calc> Carbonflux: you can get 32gb thumb drives now :)
<Carbonflux> heh
<Ashvala> join #bzflag
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: and that works well
<calc> Carbonflux: in 1995? :)
<[tr]cyt> Does anyone know, how I could use the middle Button of my Trackpoint for scrolling? (Thinkpad)
<Carbonflux> ya
<calc> last time i remember 1gb being large was around then :)
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: try using ati-config --initial
<sanyassin> dual boot system coax audio works in vista but not in hardy? dont want to use rca...this is my htpc
<calc> i bought a 'huge' 1.6gb drive around that time
<sanyassin> what to do
<Carbonflux> I paid 2000$ for a 500meg drive in the 80s
<ikonia> [tr]cyt: there are thinkpad "tools" package which contain track pad xorg mapping, but I don't remember the name of the package
<p0ltergei5t> hum... without installiing ati drivers?
<sriramoma1> jrib: and for the same purpose in synaptic, what filter do i have to use?
<adinc> hello, if there are secûrity updates for hardy, will they be available if i just say aptitude update?
<Carbonflux> it was 5 inch double size
<nainef> calc, what filesystem do 32gig thumbdrives use?
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: there is a wiki, let me find the url
<bazhang> adinc update and upgrade if the repos are enabled
<kito> hello
<eth01> nainef: it depends.
 * nainef thought that there was a limit on fat32
<calc> nainef: fat32 i am guessing, i only have a 1gb thumb drive, i saw an ad for a 32gb one at fry's
<sls> I have hardy installed with likewise, and joined to a domain. How can I make it so that the admins in the domain are able to 'sudo'?
<calc> nainef: something like 2TB i think
<adinc> bazhang: since the release of hardy i didnt get any updates at all, i was wondering if this is normal
<lassegul> [tr]cyt: try tp-scroll from http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tools
<akonkwa> I am trying to reconfigure my card with xorg setup, but it stops after it the prompt for 3 button mous emulation. Any ideas why ? Shouldn't it go further?
<nainef> oh ok, whew
<[tr]cyt> @ikona thx i will lookup the packages, in former version of ubuntu this worked out of the box
<calc> nainef: microsoft puts an artificial limit on what they will allow
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: http://wiki.cchtml.com has a pretty good tutorial. Follow the ubuntu hardy one
<jrib> sriramoma1: it should only show you things in the repositories you have enabled afaik
 * nainef stands corrected
<acecase> In ubuntu 7 I could tab and auto-complete package names in an apt-get install command. I can't do that in 8.
<p0ltergei5t> thanks
<calc> nainef: prior to windows xp (iirc) they would allow large fat32 partitions
<bazhang> adinc: you want to pastebin your sources.list and have us double check?
<immesys> p0ltergei5t: its important to delete the old kernel modules and remove all fglrx packages
<adinc> bazhang: ok, moment
<opuuss> Moncky_, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied ..????
<jughead> What might cause a drastic slowdown in data tranfer speeds in ubuntu?  I'm using Gutsy for a server; samba shares are mounted but xfer speeds are very slow, SSH works but it's very slow, especially for a  LAN
<p0ltergei5t> ok
<nainef> ok good yeah I was wondering...
<lassegul> [tr]cyt: or check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1729103
<calc> nainef: of course over 32gb (iirc) the cluster size starts getting bigger and becomes an issue
<Moncky_> opuuss: you have synaptic or another package manger open close that furst
<bazhang> opuuss: you used sudo?
<sanyassin> cant get digital audio out to work in hardy...any suggestions
<arvind_khadri> opuuss, are you root
<calc> nainef: like with fat16 where you lose most of your disk space due to cluster size and small files
<p0ltergei5t> i thought i could edit xorg.conf and put fglrx to work, but that way is better
<nainef> if one uses it just for linux can one use something other fat anything?
<m3ltd0wn123> I am trying to set up a ftp server, and when i try to connect, even from local computer, i get "connection closed by host" any ideas? (ubuntu/proftpd)
<calc> nainef: sure you can mkfs.ext3 or whatever on it
<nainef> cool
<calc> nainef: a thumb drive works like any other drive, shows up like /dev/sdX#
<adinc> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/d49f49593 this is my sources.list
<bazhang> nainef: ext3
<^root^> can anyone tell a place where i can find what packages are included in ubuntu 8.04, like kernel, gimp, open office etc...?
<jrib> ^root^: packages.ubuntu.com
<nainef> nice
<Vlet> m3ltd0wn123: Find the config file for the server application and read through it perhaps
<bstock> hey, i'm getting an error of 'malformed Release file' when trying to do an apt-get update. trying to upgrade to full 8.04 after running beta. been doing it for about a week now
<rsk> ^root^: packages.ubuntu.com
 * calc isn't sure ext3 would be a good idea for flash based drive (or SSD for that matter) since it commits its journal every 5s
<a_c_1> anyone use tomboy know how to really delete a note e.g. i create a note on the world "old", deleted it, but its still a link, which creates a link when you click it... i want it to be normal text again... any ideas?
<lassegul> m3ltd0wn123: that could be lots of things. try following one of these guides and see if you get the same problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<jatt> that should be configurable no?
 * calc is working on looking into that wrt load_cycle_count thread on ubuntuforums as well
<bazhang> adinc looks good; what does uname -r say? and lsb_release -a says Hardy?
<adinc> bazhang: uname returns 2.6.24-12-generic
<mocap> Hey guys, Okay so I wouldn't normally ask this, but I am seriously running out of time to finish a report. Just to let you know, I am a complete newbie. I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS, with gnome, fresh install. I have an ATI radeon x1950 pro graphics card, and after installing the drivers (Binary ones from the "add or remove" manager) and rebooting X (Ctrl alt and backspace) I get a white screen. I can get into a GUI when logging into
<mocap> failsafe mode, which is what I am on. I have two monitors connected by dual head on my graphics card. What I need is for both screens to be working, and no white screen because I can't do anything with it! when using aticonfig --initial I get an output of "Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line. Segmentation fault" Can anyone help me?
<bazhang> nainef: oh for a ssd? well some believe that excessive writes will lead to early hd failure (not proven) you may wish to use ext2 if you are in that camp
<opuuss> Moncky_, Could not download all repository indexes
<adinc> bazhang: i have to use this kernel since my notebook only boots with this kernel, the newer once dont, they hang somewhere when init loads hardware drivers
<bazhang> adinc: should be 16
<nainef> gotcha
<opuuss> Moncky_, Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<bazhang> adinc oh okay then you are fine it seems
 * nainef forgot about that
<adinc> bazhang: yes, but i cant get it work, it hangs when init loads hardware
<[tr]cyt> Does anyone know, how I could use the middle Button of my Trackpoint for scrolling? (Thinkpad, 8.04)
<bstock> mocap: are there any backups of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in that same directory?
<adinc> bazhang: lsb_release -a returns ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<mocap> bstock: I made one before I started, but reinstating that didn't help :(
<ikonia> [tr]cyt: look for the think pad package I suggested
<minus198^> I can't play MP3's in hardy.. :/ I installed gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3, but it didn't help.
<adinc> bazhang: can you confirm that there arent any updates release since final release of hardy
<bazhang> adinc: well sources are a-okay and so should be fine--hopefully that 16 bug will worked out though
<mocap> bstock:  Its called xorg.conf.backup if that helps.
<bazhang> adinc none here
<minus198^> ow.. now it works..
<minus198^> I have no idea what I did
<bstock> mocap: hmm well that was my only suggestion, i've never used ATI card on linux so that's about the most help i can be.. sry
<adinc> bazhang: thank you very much for your help.
<Flynsarmy> How can i tell what program is running a service on port 80?
<mocap> bstock: Thank you :)
<hacktick> hallo
<adinc> i have some trouble with my intel audio  on my samsung q45, for example amsn cant make use of it because of permissions problems, it sais that gaining access to the device fails because of permissions. also somethimes the audio works and after using an other application breaks audio
<unop> Flynsarmy, sudo netstat -antp | grep -i 80
<mandrill> I need to upgrade my home fileserver to hardy heron but don't want to have to remount all my shares and reset vnc settings. its running headless and I'd rather not have to cram a monitor etc into the space under the stairs
<adinc> intel HDA audio
<minus198^> Why can't I listen to music and play flash videos with sound at the same time? How do I fix it?
<opuuss> Moncky_,  now The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<unop> mandrill, if i were you, i'd wait a couple of months before upgrading a server
<lassegul> mocap: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<[tr]cyt> Does anyone know, how I could use the middle Button of my Trackpoint for scrolling? (Thinkpad, 8.04)
<Flynsarmy> unop: thanks
<mandrill> thnx unop, will do
<lassegul> [tr]cyt: didnt the thread help you?
<ikonia> [tr]cyt: I've told you 3 times
<khaleel5000> hello ,on hardy heron my ps2 mouse isint working, how do i configure my mouse?
<[tr]cyt> no
<unop> mandrill, but if you really want to upgrade just now .. it's just a matter of running.  sudo do-release-upgrade  # but i seriously suggest you wait it out for a little while just yet, there might be bugs and flaws
<mocap> lassegul: Okidoki :)
<jtravnick> ok i can watch mpgs on line why wouldnt i be able to watch one that is on my hard drive?
<bazhang> mandrill: let the documentation and bugs be ironed out first imo ;]
<ikonia> jtravnick: run file against it, get more info on the file
<faileas> [tr]cyt: i think the thinkwiki has a change to your xorg conf that will enable that
<andre_pl> anyone else?
<andre_pl> i get a quick flicker every 20 seconds or so with hardy, I never had this with any other ubuntu since dapper, and not even with the hardy betas.
<[tr]cyt> there is no thinkpad package anymore, i remembered, there was a kernel module once
<FooAtari> what do you do if the only thing that open when you login is pidgin? no gui, even under failsafe.  I think I know what it might be, but don't know how to get to the session manaher to disable it
<andre_pl> switching to VT and back fixe it temporarily
<bazhang> andre_pl: sounds like a video driver issue or a bug
<faileas> [tr]cyt: not a package. a few conf changes you need to make ^^
<adinc> bazhang: have you got trouble with audio and hardy?
<bazhang> adinc thankfully no
<[tr]cyt> k looking @thinkwiki
<adinc> bazhang: which audio device do you have? is it a intel hda?
<andre_pl> bazhang: its laptop w/ nvidia 7800 GO, its been running all kinds of ubuntu's for years
<bazhang> adinc aye
<Creationist> Are there any limitations to a Wubi installation?  If so, what are they?
<bazhang> andre_pl: this is hardy right?
<bazhang> Creationist: just the speed ones; you can transfer to lvm though
<adinc> bazhang: didint anderstand aye
<lassegul> is it just me or is the xserver this time around a bit borky? crashes on certain web pages displayed in firefox etc.
<bazhang> adinc: scottish for yes ;]
<jtravnick> ikonia, i used to be able to watch this file than after a fresh install now i cant it loads just never plays
<faileas> [tr]cyt: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint#Scrolling
<adinc> bazhang: cool, but then mine should work aswell
<ikonia> jtravnick: maybe your missing a codec
<Jessid> Hello. What is going on with this new ubuntu? I cant open local .html files! What do I have to modifiy???? Thanks
<andre_pl> bazhang: yes, hardy
<ikonia> jtravnick: hence why I said check "file" against it
<Creationist> bazhang: What kind of speed limitations?  Is it similar to the LiveCD?
<bazhang> adinc: may be related to that kernel then
<mocap> lassegul: Ah, its still saying there is no driver in the xorg.conf file.
<IdleOne> Creationist: wubi is not meant to be a long term install alternative it is supposed to be used so you can try Ubuntu and decide if you want to do a full install on the HD
<mocap> lassegul: I'll try restarting X. Back in a mo :)
<bazhang> Creationist: faster than that or a vm but less than a install regular style
<lassegul> mocap: mocap hold on.
<mocap> lassegul: Yep?
<jtravnick> ikonia, i dont understand
<lassegul> mocap: it wont work without a driver anyways.
<lassegul> mocap: you used ati right?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | andre_pl this may interest you
<ubotu> andre_pl this may interest you: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, wont a wubi install be permanent??
<mocap> lassegul: I have the binary ones installed
<ikonia> jtravnick: run "file $file" where $file is the name of your movie file
<mocap> lassegul: from the package manager.
<christophe> Hi all.
<Dred> Hey
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: if you wish yes ;[
<christophe> did someone managed to tun 8.04 properly on a USB key?
<lassegul> mocap: run sudo aticonfig --initial  now.
<christophe> to run
<Moncky_> any reason why Ubuntu 7.10 would not be prompting for an upgrade to hardy even if all updates are upto date?
<tommynz1975> hello christophe
<lassegul> mocap: does it still say the same thing?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i dont wish :) but was just keen to know as it was going on
<bazhang> christophe: sure people in #eeepc have
<christophe> did someone managed to run 8.04 properly on a USB key?
<Dred> I'm having some issues with my laptop's FN keys, the vol up/down/mute works but the brightness ones are not bound at all. this is under ubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04
<spikeb> Moncky_, none of my machines have prompted for it yet either. it does show up if you run software update though
<christophe> bazhang: mine hang after login
<skinnymg1> quick question when i run allien arena my monitor does this input not supported box but i can still see the picture
<Dred> After a bit of debugging, it appears ACPI isnt picking them up as events at all
<arvind_khadri> Moncky_, you can see the update in the update manager
<bazhang> christophe: well it will be very very slow--hang is probably sop
<mocap> lassegul: Yes
<christophe> sop?
<christophe> bazhang: sop?
<linuxgunner> anthony
<lassegul> mocap: oh fudge.
<bazhang> standard operating procedure christophe
<christophe> 7.10 runs perfectly
<Ashvala> @anybody ANYBODY HERE>
<mocap> lassegul: well, to the same effect
<Moncky_> mine is fine actually its a colleuges, no propt to update in the update manager
<bazhang> Ashvala: yes
<[tr]cyt> found somethink, thank you for the help
<ikonia> Ashvala: what's up
<mocap> lassegul: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line. aticonfig: Parsing the configuration file failed.
<FooAtari> set the correct resolution in game skinnymg1 ?
<arvind_khadri> Moncky_, wait a day or two it'll show up
<Dred> also an FYI for anyone running via chrome9 graphics cards, the new officially developed drivers work out of the box with 8.04
<lassegul> mocap: how about we try running the dpkg-reconfigure command again, then manually inserting the driver to the xorg.conf?
<christophe> My Ubuntu just do nothing. The cursor moves but that's it.
<skinnymg1> i did but it doesnt give me the refresh rate i think thats the problem
<mocap> lassegul: That sounds like a good plan, however, I have no clue how O_o Sorry, complete newbie!
<Dred> lassegul, what graphics card do you have
<FooAtari> if it aint broke dont fix it, I should listen to that. spent all day fixing things that broke after upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 which was working perfectly.... :(
<bazhang> christophe: two possible problems--your bios does not allow it; or you did it improperly--does it boot on other computers fine
<floating> HEI
<lassegul> mocap: nvidia 8800GT i know there are some problems, but firefox crashing X sounds a little ridiculous to me :P
<Dred> Right
<christophe> bazhang: I have tried different usb keys, on different laptops: same behaviour
<lassegul> mocap: we'll figure it out.
<floating> can i unplug dvb-t stick just like that ? in windows i have to do "safety remove" operation, but how about linnux ?
<Dred> did you get the latest nvidia driver package off of apt?
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have three linux installations all using grub as boot loader. Is it possible to have the same boot partition for all three? One is ubuntu 8.04 32 bit, one is ubuntu 8.04 64 bit and one is Fedora 9 beta.
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, its common i had it,memory leaks do cause that
<mocap> lassegul: firefox doesnt crash it, it crashes on log in
<ikonia> Blinkiz: sure
<_eMaX_> strange problem here - had a crash running kde4 and compiz (unrelated to compiz) and when I rebooted and logged in I get a crash of kde-window-decorator immediately. When I try compiz --replace, I get the window manager in a "window".
<lassegul> mocap: sorry that about firefox wasnt meant for you.
<bazhang> floating: always a good idea to safely remove
<ikonia> Blinkiz: just keep in mind that each install will try to install IT's version of grub and menu.lst
<Dred> I have my 8800GTS working perfectly under linux,
<immesys> which IRC client is the best for gnome? Pidgin is kinda lacking features
<mocap> lassegul: Oh sorry! I need more sleep teehee
<ikonia> Blinkiz: make sure once grub is installed you tell the next install NOT to install grub
<bazhang> immesys: xchat
<Dred> lostIRC is nice immesys
<spikeb> immesys, xchat and xchat-gnome are both nice.
<arvind_khadri> immesys, xcaht
<floating> bazhang: how to safely remove in linux ?
<Dred> you need the latest driver package off of apt, then run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<immesys> thanks
<arvind_khadri> immesys, *xchat
<bazhang> floating: right click?
<StevenBN> 54
<Blinkiz> Am getting problem that ubuntu is overwriting stuff in the boot partition. For example, 32 bit ubuntu and 64 bit has the same name in grub. Also the same filename on the partition
<immesys> arvind_khadri: thanks, busy installing
<floating> right click where ? i dont see the dvb-t stick mounted anywhere
<lassegul> Dred: im using the ones from restricted device manager or whatsitsname. havent installed anything other than tat, and havent upgraded since the release.
<arvind_khadri> immesys, :) welcome
<Jen2> immesys: you can add extra feauters using plugins, try installing pidgin-plugin-pack, this contains extra plugins for pidgin including irc plugins, I use pidgin and it works nice...
<bazhang> floating that would be a problem then
<Dred> I guess your running 7.10 or 8.04 lassegul
<Jen2> immesys: if you want something different, try xchat
<ikonia> Blinkiz: what part is the same, the name of the physical kernal file ?
<spikeb> you can make pidgin behave much more like xchat via the plugins, i read.
<Blinkiz> ikonia, yes
<lassegul> mocap: could you post you xorg.conf on pastebin?
<immesys> Jen2: yeah, busy installing it.
<lassegul> Dred: yes 8.04
<ikonia> Blinkiz: I thought the kernel files had the arch in the name (not logged in so can't check)
<Dred> Hm okay does X just hang or does it crash
<mocap> lassegul: Sorry, how do I do that? <blush>
<floating> bazhang: i only get messages in dmesg that dvb-t in usb drive has been plugged, and dvb-t works just like that... well there are mentions about deploying dmux0 and some stuff
<lassegul> Dred: it crashes, starts again at login prompt
<Dred> your best bet lassegul is to run the nvidia x config program,
<Dred> do a sudo nvidia-xconfig at a command line
<bazhang> floating not sure how to proceed; never used that stick myself
<Blinkiz> ikonia, na, it's the same for 32 and 64 bit. This can also conflict with fedora that maybe (don't know) have the same name also
<andre_pl> bazhang: I'll try it, but I already installed the nvidia driver though the restricted driver manager
<ikonia> Blinkiz: fedora is totally different names, don't worry about that
<Dred> it will re-write your xorg.conf so that it uses the nvidia drivers at automatic resolutions lassegul
<ikonia> Blinkiz: I'm quite surprised there is no arch in the name though
<lassegul> Dred: that wont do it. /var/log/xorg.0.log says: Caught signal 11. Server aborting
<Jessid> hello. Why ubuntu 8.04 cant open local .html files in firefox 3????
<arvind_khadri> Dred, lassegul i had the same problem too i did a memtest things are fine now
<ikonia> Blinkiz: you may want to consider in that case moving the 32bit versions to .32 extensions and using symlinks
<bazhang> andre_pl: just an option-->up to you really
<Blinkiz> ikonia, Can I force the 32 bit installation to have a different name? I mean, so auto update and all is working..
<christophe> bazhang: my BIOS allows it perfectly
<Dred> arvind_khadri, Okay, my desktop install of ubuntu 7.10 worked out of the box with my 8800 after running nvidia-xconfig
<w8tah_> how do i make a service start on bootup?
<Dred> well sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<andre_pl> bazhang: which version of the driver do you suggest? 169.12, 96.42 or 71.86
<ikonia> Blinkiz: yes, thats a tricky one, you've really surprised me that there is no arch in the name as I've done the dual boot before with 32/64
<bazhang> christophe: well then try booting from it on another computer
<arvind_khadri> Dred, am talking about the FF crash
<lassegul> arvind_khadri Dred: this isnt a memory bug afaik, people with 8xxx get this error. there is a bug report on it. ill dig it up.
<ikonia> Blinkiz: I'll have to ponder that as you can't change the names on update as the packages contain the file names
<bazhang> andre_pl: which is the latest?
<christophe> bazhang: as I said, I did: same behaviour
<andre_pl> I dont know... if I had to guess I'd ay 169
<Dred> lassegul, I have an 8800, if you run nvidia-xconfig its fine
<mocap> lassegul: I think thats it, not used pastebin before http://pastebin.com/m4a8b11bb
<christophe> bazhang: there is a issue somewhere
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, i was talking about the FF crashes
<christophe> bazhang: but no error message
<lassegul> Dred: :) are you running 8.04 ?
<bazhang> christophe: not sure what to tell you--may be done incorrectly
<Dred> My desktop runs the older 7.10
<lassegul> arvind_khadri: so am i
<christophe> bazhang: done incorrectly? what?
<Blinkiz> ikonia, Currently I have solved this by booting 64 bit kernel but then having root on my 32 bit partition. But am experiencing random lockups. you are talking about "arch" in the name. Maybe it can be enabled somehow?
<Jessid> what is the command that was called nvidia-settings???
<Dred> Jessid, nvidia-xconfig
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, ok i have 7300gt i feel its a mem leak as someone in the mailing list told me and a Debian devel too
<mocap> lassegul: I'll be back in just two minutes! Sorry!
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com is what I used christophe (for Gutsy); it took me a few tries to get it right
<John_S> w8tah: Would something like System > Preferences > Sessions work for what you are trying to accomplish?
<Jessid> ﻿Dred and where is the GUI????
<Dred> Jessid, its not got a GUI
<lassegul> mocap: yeah, you hold on too, i gotta show these guys something.
<qubit1> how to check if running app is x86 or x64?
<Dred> its completely CLI
<mocap> lassegul: That works for me! ^^
<Dred> to see its parameters do man nvidia-xconfig
<christophe> bazhang: I have installed couple of Ubuntu on USB keys, never faced that
<fd> 大家好啊
<bazhang> christophe: well you are more of an expert than I
<W8TAH> John_S: im not sure -- im looking for how to update the rc.d system (i think)
<MTHRFCKR> X is working really slow for me
<bazhang> !cn | fd
<ubotu> fd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MTHRFCKR> windows move slow, they're slow to grab focus
<Jessid> ﻿Dred bad thing. If canonical wants ubuntu to behave like windows, should not change good things in new versions....bad thing!
<W8TAH> John_S: using the init.d file for it
<MTHRFCKR> i can see things drawing
<christophe> bazhang: not impossible ;)
<gegema> is there a link for a quick howto, to upgrade Ubuntu 6.06 Server to Hardy Server?
<MTHRFCKR> anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<Keitai> Hi everyone
<Dred> Jessid, nvidia-xconfig comes with the nvidia driver package and is maintained by nvidia, its been the same for a good few years
<bazhang> is that nick family-friendly?
<Keitai> ?
<Keneo> MTHRFCKR: do you have an old graphics card? you could try disabling special effects: system->preferences->appereance
<Dred> But I do have my own question, how can you bind keys to ACPI
<artir>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Blinkiz> gegema, look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<edneymatias> hi all!
<John_S> W8TAH: I'll check something that may help, if nobody else doesn't help you in the meantime. Hang on...
<Keitai> hi edney
<edneymatias> hi Keitai
<Dred> my laptop has it's brightness up/down keys on FN keys, and using acpitail and xev I do not get any keypresses from them, any suggestions?
<W8TAH> ok
<lassegul> Dred: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/212648
<Keitai> laptop *droll*
<lassegul> Dred: they found a solution since the last time i looked :)
<Keitai> I do have questions about mine, too =)
<edneymatias> does anyone know if networkmanager from ubuntu and kubuntu are somewhat different in capabilities?
<manos21> Hi. Is there some idea of how to make audio stream recording to work?
<Blinkiz> gegema, You have a direct link here for 6.04 server to 8.04 server: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e059d5452a24b50d09c64df48058ef2d834eb197-2
<gegema> Blinkiz: Thanks
<mocap> lassegul: I am back BTW :)
<Jessid> ﻿Dred ok, but i dont know i thought i was going to love this version....i think the best one has been 7.04. Good things changed for bad things....for example what the hell happens with this new firefox that cant opoen local files!!! security???? it was pretty safe before. This is Linux, isnt it????
<Almindor> just wanted to say that it seems that my 100% cpu/disk ff3 problems were somehow related to my ~/.mozilla dir
<Blinkiz> gegema, 6.06, not 6.04. sorry
<Almindor> deleting it and re-installing extensions (I had only 2) seemed to have fixed it
<Dred> Im not having any issues here Jessid
<Jessid> ﻿Dred neither do I!
<Keitai> @manos21: what audio-stream recording
<Keitai> ?
<edneymatias> i have 2 identical machines...one with ubuntu and other with kubuntu
<edneymatias> on machine with kubuntu i cant connect to my AP
<Dred> Oooh thats a weird bug you have there lasse
<John_S> W8TAH: I think I found what you need, do a man on the program "update-rc.d" and see if that's what you're looking for.
<solsTiCe> hi. is there some cd cover to put on the cd i have just burnt ?
<edneymatias> it lists less encryption optioons than the one with ubuntu
<solsTiCe> for hardy
<edneymatias> i'm running hardy amd64
<Dred> But yeah, Two of my FN keys do not do anything
<Keitai> Dred: lucky bastard ;p mine don't even work at all
<Balachmar> Hi, I just started using PGP signatures, and I have published my key from seahorse. But I can't seem to find my key if I search on my name.
<edneymatias> it used to work fine on feisty...but i know that my device driver changed...from ipwSOMETHING to iwlwifi
<manos21> Audacity works fine in recording streaming radio but fails in ubuntu 8.04. Any idea?
<DaBonBon> has anyon tried to see if netbeans works with openjdk-6 on ubuntu 8.04?
<qubit1> anybody know video capture app which can do rawvideo? or gui for mplayer for that task
<Dred> Keitai, the question is how do I link the non working ones to ACPI
<edneymatias> i have an intel 3945abg
<manos21> ﻿Audacity works fine in recording streaming radio in XP but fails in ubuntu 8.04. Any idea?
<corden> quick question - where can i find the download items from repo?
<Dred> manos21, have you installed the required codecs?
<linkric> Hi everyone! I'm in troble with a ubuntu server, the HD got full and the ldap server can't inicialize, i'm not at the same place as the server, but i can connect to windows client behind server using vnc server. Is there any method to connect to server to free some space??
<John_S> manos21: I'm still on gutsy and had many problems with the Beta Audacity in the repos--I had to install the 1.2.6 version and it works great.
<Dred> linkric, try SSH
<manos21> Dred hi. In fact I don;t know. I'n new in linux
<linkric> i can't connect by ssh
<Keitai> Dred: ^^" a kernel driver maybe? wonder what laptop you have...
<Dred> Keitai, okay, oh well
<corden> where is the location od the downloaded items from repository?
<Dred> what format is the radio stream in keitai
<corden> in what specific directory
<John_S> manos21: BTW, my problems were with crashing--if you're having trouble recording it may be you just need to set up your sound drivers differently.
<Keitai> Dred: probably mpeg transport stream, or maybe ogg..
<Dred> I aught to write a wiki page for the via chrome9 HC IGP
<Dred> Keitai, then I reccommend downloading the codecs off of apt
<corden> i need to know the location so that i can copy the installer
 * Keitai is not the one having problems with audiacity
<Dred> Whoops
<Keitai> manos has that trouble^^
<Flynsarmy> The Firefox icon up in my top panel has changed to some weird looking thing. Is there a way to change i tback to the firefox icon?
<klander`> how do i install mono on ubuntu hardy ?
<Keitai> mine is that my laptop gets way too hot if I don't have gkrellm on all the time -.-
<Dred> Right I am off
<bingo> hey i'm new to ubuntu and linux.. can someone tell me how to unmount my files system so i can repartition it?
<rsk> klander`: via synaptic
<corden> Dred, do you know where can i find the downloaded binary acquired from the repository?
<manos21> Dred. That's me. Anyway how can I get the codecs you said?
<klander`> rsk: which packages do i select ?
<JarrettGreen> Hey all I have a box that for some reason asks for a static IP all of the time. Someone gave me a command that basically has the box ask for an IP of 255.255.etc but I can't remember it.
<sorsis> bingo: run 'man umount' on commandline
<Keitai> bingo: unmounting the whole file system is not possible, you'd kick off your running linux ;p
<rsk> klander`: look at the descriptions
<legend2440> corden: var/cache/apt/archives
<vijay> guys im facing a frequent freeze on my firefox-3 ............. any help here ????
<vijay> im on hardy
<klander`> rsk: there are so many obscure ones
<corden> tnx legend2440. now i can copy it to the other unit. tnx
<sorsis> bingo: if you want to make smaller partitions from root partition you have to use live cd.
<JarrettGreen> Or how can I refresh the DHCP on my box?
<JarrettGreen> have it ask for a new lease?
<JarrettGreen> in Dapper
<Crofa> hey, mal ne frage: wie rechne ich in C
<sorsis> JarrettGreen: ifconfig --renew
<Crofa> hel mal ne frage: wie rechne ich in C
<Crofa> verdammt
<Crofa> ich bin zu undeschickt
<bingo> hmm i've got a livecd but i cant seem to boot from it it just goes back into ubuntu
<bingo> im trying to dualboot ubuntu and xp
<Ziroday> Can someone please help me with some resolution issues....
<Keitai> crofa: ???
<sorsis> Crofa: english please
<Crofa> ah sry
<Crofa> how to use Pi in C++?
<sorsis> bingo: go to bios to change boot order
<Bits> how do i run python scripts in terminal?
<bingo> hmm i think i tried that but i'll double check.. brb i guess, thanks
<KEB1> hi, what is the file for the trash folder?
<ay^> is this 8.04 channel now?
<Crofa> nobody knows? :( kk
<JFerret> ay^: yes
<khamael> does anybody here recommend a "learn c++" book based on linux?
<JFerret> KEB1: ~/.trash
<spikeb> ay^, aye
<KEB1> JFerret: arg right thx
<pavolklacansky> hello
<pavolklacansky> how can i block packages (for translating) which i'm translating in GNOME
<pavolklacansky> launchpad slovak users are changing it
<pavolklacansky> i have problem with rosetta
<FloodBot1> pavolklacansky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sorsis> Crofa: ##C or ##C++ might be better place
<Crofa> ah k thx
<JarrettGreen> sorsis - said renew was not recognized
<edneymatias> no one knows if networkmanager from ubuntu and kubuntu are different in capabilities?
<ay^> Then I have a question, in 7.10 I could edit my xorg.conf to have my back and forth mouse buttons working fine, at least in FF, but in 8.04 the same config sidescrolls left and right with those two buttons
<KEB1> bash: cd: /home/mario/-trash: No such file or directory
<the_alamo> is there some way to use different desktop images when spanning two monitors?  i thought there was but i can't figure out how.
<klander`> can i add a repository from the cmdline ?
<Lynet> .trash, not -trash
<andre_pl> bazhang: no flicker yet.
<leeyee> hi guys, anyone has idea on RealPlayer plugin in firefox 3 beta5?
<JFerret> Hi I am having some issues with my resolution, I know I should be able to get full hd or at least 1680x1280 on my screen, but I can't seem to get past 1280x1024, despite it being widescreen. I have a nvidia 8800GT with the correct drivers running, can someone help me please
<sorsis> JarrettGreen: ah sorry. it was in windows. in linux there is command "dhclient eth0"
<jughead> What is the best way to share files between 2-3 Linux machines?  SAMBA speeds are slow and I'm wondering if there's something that isn't Windows Based that I can use
<spikeb> NFS
<tau> Hi all - I'm trying to defrag/optimize an NTFS drive before repartioning, but there are a number of unmovable files still left in the empty space - any ideas how to defrag them?
<klander`> can i add a repository from the cmdline ?
<Lynet> !nfs | jughead
<lassegul> mocap: you ready?
<ubotu> jughead: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<spikeb> klander`, yeah, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flynsarmy> Resources tab in Hardy System Monitor uses up so much CPU
<Croofaaa> f
<JFerret> klander`: yes, add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Amarilis> hi guys.anyone know why when i try to run the live cd i see only stripes when the gnome or kde is loading ?
<ay^> klander`: yes you can edit the rep-file using fex nano
<mocap> lassegul: yep yep!
<Keitai> tau: ntfs? you know that you're in a linux-channel *gg*
<bazhang> andre_pl: working so far?
<Amarilis> if i boot and select safe mode, everything is going well
<viyyer> hello all , in my attempt to upgrade from gutst to hardy..
<viyyer> I am now stuck
<tau> Keitai: the repartitioning is in order to install Ubuntu, duh :p
<lassegul> mocap: lets first backup your xorg. sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<bazhang> tau you best ask in ##windows
<Keitai> tau: xD hehe well you may use Acronis to do the resizing
<mocap> lassegul: Done ^^
<Keitai> tau: it handles those files on it's own
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing a huge amount of CPU power going into drawing the graph on resources tab of system monitor?
<tau> bazhang: really?  no-one here has done it before??  how do you expect to gain converts if you send them of the ##windows??
<Keitai> tau: did the same thing
<lassegul> mocap: ok, now im trying to figure out what we are going to put in it.
<tau> Keitai: Acronis?  is that a defragmenting program?
<faileas> tau: they *would* have a better idea of the tools needed. I just used pagedefrag and jkdefrag myself
<bazhang> tau ntfs defrag is not a ubuntu support topic
<mocap> lassegul: Need any more info on my hardware?
<Keitai> tau: nope, Acronis Disk Director is a partitioning program
<John_S> JFerret: Have you checked that the resolutions are available in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<tau> bazhang: fair enough
<Keitai> tau: allowing you to resize / move / create partitions
<tau> Keitai: is it free?
<lassegul> mocap: no, its hard enough already ;)
<mocap> lassegul: Sorry <blush>
<viyyer> http://pastebin.ca/1000353
<bazhang> tau if folks here wish to help that is fine; just a suggestion on my part as they may know better
<viyyer> anyone can help ???
<tau> bazhang: point taken, no harm done I hope :)
<bstock> hey, i'm getting an error of 'malformed Release file' when trying to do an apt-get update. trying to upgrade to full 8.04 after running beta. been doing it for about a week now
<corden> which nvidia driver i will use? the new one?
<bazhang> tau ;]
<tau> Keitai: well I'll check it out anyway, thanks
<ay^> tau: can't you repartition it using the patitioner in the ubuntu install?
<Keitai> tau: np
<tau> faileas: thanks, we used jkdefrag, but will try pagedefrag too, thanks
<corden> im using asrock alive mobo with built in video gefore 7050. i will donwload a driver so that i will support the compiz effects.
<lassegul> how do i find out which bus id my graphics card is on?
<corden> im currently download the nvidia driver - the new one
<Keitai> ay^: well he wish to keep his windows installation, but I wonder if that is possible if you just shorten the partition without harming some files left in the affected space
<ay^> Keitai: ah.. thats sounds a bit scary
<Keitai> ay^: I once used gparted for that cause; it rendered my files on the hdd useless /swt
<tau> ay^: the partitioner in the install doesn't seem to let you shrink if there are files still at the end of the disk
<faileas> tau: also, it doesn't need to be TOTALLY non fragmented, just enough ;p
 * faileas used patedmagic to partition ;p
<tau> faileas: okie :)
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, i think lspci
<K4k-laptop> Is there any reason why I shouldn't be able to connect to wireless b networks using networkmanager and ubuntu 8.04?
<IntangibleLiquid> faileas: parted magic is like a miracle to me. Without it I coudnt have installed ubuntu
<wfclarke> guys i installed ubuntu 8.04 and my sound card is not detected
<Keitai> anyone has experience with toshiba laptops here?
<victor_meldrew> is the adobe reader available for ubuntu?
<mosibfu> arvind_khadri, you are correct on the lspci
<gab2> hi, can anyone tell me which package replaces mail-audit-tools?
<victor_meldrew> doest seem to be in the repos
<kousotu> ok, what's the Compiz Xg replacement on Hardy?
<arvind_khadri> mosibfu, thanks ... am scared of some people here :)
<sorsis> victor_meldrew: there is xpdf
<daedra> hmm... conky or gkrellm
<daedra> i want something lightweight, but more human friendly than top/htop
<ay^> victor_meldrew: I think you can download it form their web
<arvind_khadri> victor_meldrew, yeah it is
<victor_meldrew> I cant see it
<K4k-laptop> I can connect to any G network I want, but then when I go home, I have a BEF11, and I can't connect to it or my friends wrt that is only broadcasting in 11b
<victor_meldrew> I will look a bit more
<microwaver> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> wfclarke, check lspci
<tau> faileas: hey thanks for mentioning parted magic - will check that out too :)
<lassegul> arvind_khadri: but that says 0000.00.05.0 while i see xorg.conf usually have something like PCI:1:5:0
<victor_meldrew> I want to open the pdf doc withing a browser you see
<kousotu> K4k-laptop: why only G?
<kousotu> ok, what's the Compiz Xg replacement on Hardy?
<klander`> how do i install kde4 on hardy ?
<corden> wfclarke, try right clicking your volume icon and select preference
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, i know that lspci shows which bus but dont know how to interpret it..use google
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, man lspci will be more helpful
<corden> and select any available device
<lassegul> arvind_khadri: i dont know how to interpret it :) /kidding
<andre_pl> bazhang: still no flickering yet, thanks. hardy doesn't use 169.12 by default?
<bazhang> klander`: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<wfclarke> i don't get anything with the preferences
<arvind_khadri> lassegul, :) i can help interpreting the man pages :p
<bazhang> andre_pl: not sure of the default; glad you got a reprieve thus far
<kousotu> ok, what's the Compiz Xg replacement on Hardy? I want emerald themes back :(
<lassegul> mocap: hold on this was more difficult than i expected. meanwhile why dont you try adding Driver "fglrx" under the device section of your xorg.conf and running aticonfig --initial and see what it says then.
<JPSman> Heya all
<JPSman> I need help partitioning
<JPSman> n e 1 there?
<lassegul> mocap: please run sudo X :l -scanpci   and gimme the resulting bus id.
<kousotu> JPSman: explain please?
<kousotu> ok, what's the Compiz Xg replacement on Hardy? I want emerald themes back :(
<chenjiancong> 大家好，想请教大家一个问题：我的ubuntu8.04怎样才能自动挂载win下的分区呀？
<jpatrick> !cn | chenjiancong
<ubotu> chenjiancong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kousotu> jpatrick: quick on the draw you are :)
<JPSman> kousotu: I am installing ipod linux into my ipod, and I am getting this error that the tutorial doesn't cover      Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<mocap> lassegul:  Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, linux??
<jpatrick> kousotu: practise makes prefect
<kousotu> JPSman: can't help you there, sorry
<lassegul> mocap: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kousotu> jpatrick: LMAO
<chenjiancong> ﻿我的ubuntu8.04怎样才能自动挂载win下的分区呀？
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, which one
<JPSman> arvind_khadri: pardon me?  what do you mean which one?
<stippi> hi all: I have the suspicion, that my kernel doesn't have reiserfs support. I backed up my complete linux install with tar, reformatted my partition with reiserfs and extracted the tar back onto that. I already fixed grub, but the kernel doesn't continue to boot and drops me into initramfs shell. How can I add reiserfs support from the chroot environment within the LiveCD boot?
<jpatrick> chenjiancong: please type: "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, which linux
<JPSman> arvind_khadri: I am installing ipodLinux onto my ipod
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, ok #linux would be helpful
<JPSman> arvind_khadri: basically I need help partitioning this drive
<chenjiancong> sorry
<natalisushka> Hey guys. Is it possible to copy data to a DVD using k3b writing only up to the half, and continue later? I mean, leave the DVD open for writing until free space is finished?
<JPSman> arvind_khadri: oh sorry
<chenjiancong> ﻿/join #ubuntu-cn
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, there was a howto in this months LFY though
<saito> ok this is just weird... trying to get my bluetooth headset to work but even tho it finds the device when ever i try to connect to it it says "no such device or address"
<genii> stippi: Probably package reiser4progs
<JPSman> what is LFY?
<jtravnick> ok so why would totem play some mpgs but not others?
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, i didnt find time to go through or else would have helped
<stippi> genii: but I need reiserfs support in the kernel
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, lfy is linux for you...its for Asian continent
<soppman> hi
<arvind_khadri> JPSman, a complete open source guide as they say
<soppman> is there a way i can lookdown newbish users somehow? remove stuff from the menus etc, make it impossible to install programs
<Naxos10> hello... super easy:  Q1 how do I login as a "root" and Q2 how do I always log in as a root? Only one user on the system - on a dual boot XP/Ubuntu installation, thank you!
<bpauljr> hey all, just curious if anyone has successfully integrated Novell Client with Ubuntu 8.04
<kiss> sd
<lassegul> soppman: you can do lots of these things in gconf-editor
<genii> stippi: Unless you compile it in, install instead the app which provides the kernel driver which you can insert/load at boot
<dav7> Naxos10: I for one will not be answering that, since running as root is the worst mistake any user can make.
<soppman> lassegul, is it installed by default?
<stdin> Naxos10: simple answers, don't and don't
<kiss> where are you
<stippi> genii: ok, will try that
<jpatrick> !ot | kiss
<ubotu> kiss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> Naxos10, we dont recommend login as root
<stdin> Naxos10: use sudo when you *need* root access, otherwise use a normal user
<dav7> yup
<saito> Anyone have experience with setting up bluetooth headsets with ubuntu?
<lassegul> soppman: yeah.
<K4k-laptop> kousotu, I have no clue, that's what I'm wondering
<progzy_> : J4ai un check sur un disque qui s'effectue a chaque demarrage sur mon portable en dual boot avec vista. Il  s'avère que ce disque semble être l'image disque des CD recovery d'ACER ; comment puis je resoudre ce probleme svp ?
<K4k-laptop> it's the only thing I seem to be able to narrow it down to
<kousotu> jpatrick: does compiz still work on Hardy?
<Naxos10> dav7 and stdin OK, I'll keep my user name and won't login as root, how do I login as a root so I can run the NVIDIA drivers that I downloaded as a .run pacakge and they won't install unless I run the file as a root?
<jpatrick> !fr | progzy_
<ubotu> progzy_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<lassegul> soppman: give me 1 minuit and ill find where you have to browse to i gconf-editor
<jpatrick> kousotu: does here, why?
<dav7> Naxos10: prefix the command with sudo.
<stdin> Naxos10: use "sudo <command>" or use "sudo -i" to get a root shell
 * saito does a little dance
<klander`> how do i install kde4 on hardy ?
<bpauljr> anyone able to use Ubuntu 8.04 with novell client?
<kousotu> jpatrick: my install uninstalled compiz and fuson for my emerald themes
<bahamut__> hi
<Naxos10> dav7 what command?  The instructions on the help file say to change properties to make the .run file executable and then double-click on it
<jpatrick> !compiz | kousotu - try this
<ubotu> kousotu - try this: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<dav7> Naxos10: chmod +x file
<wizz1> i got a 5200 fx geforce video card,i tryed installing drivers with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new,well drivers are installed now,but they dont work,btw im on 7.10
<stdin> klander`: install the kubuntu-kde4-desktop for a full set of apps, or "kde4-core" for a basic install
<Naxos10> dav7 I changed it to executable, how do I run it without double-clicking on it?
<kousotu> jpatrick: oh goodie, reinstalls
<kousotu> lol
<saito> ok this is just weird... trying to get my bluetooth headset to work but even tho it finds the device when ever i try to connect to it it says "no such device or address"
<PodMan99a> hey all on other distros I can use the command wall to send messages to my users... whats the command for ubuntu
<soppman> ok, thx lassegul
<wizz1> anyone know why that might be ?
<lassegul> soppman: lookie :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=456549
<natalisushka> Hey guys. Is it possible to copy data to a DVD using k3b writing only up to the half, and continue later? I mean, leave the DVD open for writing until free space is finished?
<faileas> yeah
<faileas> its called a multisession DVD
<kousotu> jpatrick: that doesn't tell me how to install it, just how to check for it. it should be the same as gutsy?
<lassegul> soppman: it might have been changed a little since then, but youll get the point
<John_S> wizz1: Just a quick thing to check, but have you enabled it under System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager?
<stdin> Naxos10: we don't support the driver from nvidia's website, we recommend using the packages from ubuntu. but you have to use the terminal to install the .run
<jpatrick> kousotu: just do: "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion"
<wizz1> that doesnt work either
<klander`> stdin, thanks
<mike-t> saito, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<PodMan99a> hey all on other distros I can use the command wall to send messages to my users... whats the command for ubuntu
<jrib> PodMan99a: same
<kousotu> thx jpatrick
<PodMan99a> it needs to find a find
<PodMan99a> file
<jtravnick> never should have upgraded should have just stuck with what was working
<Naxos10> stdin I've enabled the restricted drive, I've also installed the nvidia-settings package but my second monitor on a dual monitor setup is not working. I won't install the drivers because I don't really know what I'm doing (utter newbie) Do you have any other suggestions how to make the second monitor work? Thank you!
<Naxos10> "restricted driver"
<akince1> jtravnick: What doesn't work?
<CaptainShanks> Is there any advantage of using aptitude as opposed to apt-get to install packages nowadays?
<CaptainShanks> Just curious.
<akince1> CaptainShanks: I've heard, but can't confirm, aptitude is cleaner at removing packages. YMMV
<kousotu> jpatrick: E: Couldn't find package compiz-fusion
<stdin> Naxos10: try looking at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<CaptainShanks> Alrighty, thanks.
<JediMaster> can anyone recommend a web hosting control panel that works with Hardy?
<Naxos10> stdin - Thanks!
<mike-t> I believe aptitude marks dependencies as auto installed so they get removed when they are unused
<jpatrick> !info compiz | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.4-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 68 kB
<kousotu> !info compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in hardy
<jpatrick> kousotu: install compiz then
<kousotu> k
<saito> cheers mike-t
<CaptainShanks> Install compizconfig-settings-manager and the rest seems to work fine.
<kousotu> compiz is already the newest version.
<kousotu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mocap> lassegul: utohs, went to a text based, had to reboot
<kousotu> I guess there goes emerald?
<jpatrick> kousotu: try: compiz --replace
<akince1> JediMaster: Do you mean one local to Hardy or that of a hosting company?
<jtravnick> akince1, cant watch mpegs that are on the hard drive
<kousotu> jpatrick: I reloged since I installes xgl
<JediMaster> akince1: one that can be installed on hardy - no problems installing without a package
<akince1> jtravnick: I've noticed some problems myself, but haven't taken the time to track it down since I don't watch them that much
<akince1> JediMaster: I'm not certain what kind of packages you mean, so I can't help. Sorry
<jtravnick> akince1, whats weird is i can watch them on line with no problem have even tried downloading a new file to try that
<lassegul> mocap: i wondered where you went.
<lassegul> mocap: please run sudo X :l -scanpci   and gimme the resulting bus id.
<JediMaster> akince1: np, I was looking for an open source alternative to something like CPanel, but that works with hardy
<Dynalon> hi i got a strange prob: i dont have anythin below /boot/grub, so i did a apt-get --reinstall install grub and and dpkg-reconfigure grub. now i got at least a menu.lst but no grub stagefiles which are required to boot
<mocap> lassegul: I must have done something wrong
<dizapear> Hi! i'm new on ubuntu. Just installed it on my computer, but I have problems regarding my wireless card. solutions
<mocap> lassegul: Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again.
<LjL> !wireless > dizapear    (dizapear, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lassegul> mocap: thats the result ?
<JPSman> Dizapear: what version do you have?  hardy?
<mocap> lassegul: yep.
<LjL> Dynalon: probably you need to play with grub-install
<lassegul> mocap: then try it after sudo killall gdm
<akince1> JediMaster: According to Wikipedia, there's a beta version for Debian. Sure there isn't one for Ubuntu or that the Debian version won't work on Ubuntu?
<Franccesco_> i have a question, sory.... i want to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 and i have the 7.04 version. I found a lot of help topic about doing it from 7.10 but not from 7.04. May a do it or i have to upgrade to 7.10 first?
<LjL> Franccesco_: yes, you need to go through 7.10
<Dynalon> LjL: without stagefiles ? they dont get installied i think. grub-install fails saying "hda1 not found or not a block device". this is due its a dapper system, but the systemrescuecd uses a recent sda mapping
<Franccesco_> Ljl: tks
<Oprtz> can i make icons on my ubuntu desktop like in windowsXP, my computer, my documetns ? etc etc
<LjL> Dynalon: hm, that's an ugly mismatch, but if you say you did an apt-get --reinstall, doesn't that mean that you managed to boot into it, somehow?
<LjL> !icons | Oprtz
<ubotu> Oprtz: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<stippi> genii: nope, I installed reiser4progs but the kernel still won't boot.
<Dynalon> LjL: systemrescuecd, mount -o bind /dev, /proc, /sys + chroot
<helvete> ello, can someone tell me how to get flash running on 64bit 8.04?
<helvete> with firefox
<lassegul> Oprtz: open gconf-editor  browser to apps \ nautilus \ desktop and enable computer_icon_visible and home_icon_visible
<LjL> !flash64 | helvete, the instructions are probably still just for 7.10
<ubotu> helvete, the instructions are probably still just for 7.10: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<genii> stippi: eg: modprobe reiserfs
<Oprtz> lassegul:  ok letme cheke
<eternal_p> helvete: look in tips and tricks forum, there is a way to do it there
<sorsis> helvete: use 32bit package or through wine & windowsbased browser
<stippi> genii: from where?
<helvete> eternal_p, tips and tricks, does that involve an ndiswrapper?
<LjL> Dynalon: ah. well, i'd say use something to boot directly into your install and run grub-install from there, without the sda mess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<eternal_p> helvete: I believe it is a simple walk through script to do it (tips and trucks in ubuntuforums)
<Arrick> hey all, good morning
<kousotu> damn pc crash..
<kousotu> Arrick: morning
<Oprtz> lassegul:  wow it works thanks
<Arrick> will the latest stable version, 8.* have intell pro/100 drivers for wireless and LAN by default?
<John_S> helvete: ndiswrapper is for using windows wireless card drivers in linux.
<kousotu> anyone know what that disc check utility is?
<genii> stippi: The chroot. If you need it to load at boot, put it in the chrooted /etc/modules
<Arrick> (I dont want to install and then not be able to do anything)
<lassegul> thats weird. mocaps problem is that x wont start, but everytime i tell him to sudo killall gdm he quits from irc :)
<lassegul> Oprtz: np man. have a blast with it
<LjL> kousotu: what disk check utility?
<Arrick> I have an IBM t60p laptop, and i want to move to ubuntu, but I want to be able to get online after install
<Oprtz> lassegul:  where to find ﻿gconf-editor ? i dont want to use Terminal every time, its scary to me, is there another way to open " ﻿gconf-editor " without terminal ?
<matiit> hi.
<helvete> John_S, i did a google search and it started sayign stuff abotu ndiswrappers
<lassegul> Oprtz: alt + f2 to get run dialogue.
<Dynalon> hm SmartBootManager only makes me boot the ubuntu cd if i see that right
<kousotu> LjL: some thing Gutsy kept forcing on me
<LjL> Oprtz: not sure, but what's the problem? hit alt+f2 and type "gconf-editor", you only need to do this once
<sorsis> Arrick: then whats the problem?
<LjL> !fsck | kousotu, this?
<ubotu> kousotu, this?: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<matiit> Hmm how you can help with 100% cpu of firefox? My friend has that problem... I talk him that it is firefox beta fault
<lassegul> if mocap comes by asking for me, tell him i had to leave for work and will be back in an hour or so.
<LjL> lassegul: /msg memoserv help
<bamed> matiit: you could always go back to Firefox 2
<kousotu> LjL: that's the one
<Arrick> sorsis I want to make sure it will have drivers for my NIC before I install, or else I need to download them seperate so that once installed, I can get back online.
<lassegul> LjL: thx, i didnt know
<Oprtz> lassegul:  ty dear, and how to know to open a specific application for a specific task, for new linux users?
<kousotu> LjL: but will it do it every time, or just once?
<saito> Still can't get this bluetooth headset to work I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio but im still stuck with the same problem it still says there is no such address / device
<Radit> I want to pipe the ls command to gedit.. is this correct: "ls | gedit"?
<genii> stippi: According to apt-get notes for reiser4progs,  kernel-patch-2.6-reiser4 is recommended. This may be what you need to get it into the initrd
<Arrick> I've heard that a lot of distro's dont have the intel drivers by default, thats why I am here asking sorsis
<LjL> kousotu: by default, it does it every N mounts (don't remember how many exactly, 30 or so i think), i.e. basically every N reboots
<matiit> bamed: but i have no sure it is FX 3b5 fault
<saito> even though it see's the device just fine when i scan for it..
<LjL> kousotu: in Hardy, it can be skipped by pressing Esc
<lassegul> Oprtz: try installing gnome-do, and type in burn cd or write document etc.
<LjL> Radit: no
<John_S> helvete: See ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net if you want to check for yourself.
<fxfitz> Can anyone tell me how to enable public_html with apache? I know they changed it so you don't have to edit the apache configuration file now
<kousotu> LjL: yes, I think it's 29, but I did get to over 50 before
<Ashvala> I am having Low Volume  ever since I installed Hardy Heron!
<leyoda> e ?
<Ashvala> Any Help?
<Radit> LjL: how do i do it, i'm a "n00b" hehe..
<LjL> Radit: gedit is a text editor, it's intended to edit files, so just making a pipe go through it won't work
<algyz> Any way easy mount UFS file system in another partition?
<LjL> Radit: i'd recommend just saving the output from "ls" into a file, and then editing that
<LjL> Radit: ls >filename ; gedit filename
<Ashvala> I have Alsa From Source
<Oprtz> lassegul:  what ﻿gnome-do actually is used for ?
<Ashvala> PLEASE HELP!!!!
<LjL> Radit: although if you simply want to *look* at the "ls" output without it scrolling out of your screen, type "ls | less"
<LjL> !caps | Ashvala
<ubotu> Ashvala: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<microwaver> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> !sound > Ashvala    (Ashvala, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ashvala> @Orptz: use a Mac.... Use Quick Silver
<erUSUL> !ask | Ashvala
<ubotu> Ashvala: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kousotu> LjL: yes, I think it's 29, but I did get to over 50 before, it is more constant in Hardy?
<ay^> hmmz.. When I browse with FF3b5 xorg hogs most of my CPU, is there a way to prevent this?
<Radit> LjL: thanks, your answer is helpfull to me :-)
<stippi> genii: modprobe reiserfs gives nothing
<lassegul> Oprtz: open programs :)
<stippi> genii: I am inside the chroot env
<WormDrink> hello
<LjL> kousotu: no idea really. i think it's actually a combination of times mounted *and* time passed (i.e. it's done after 30 mounts *or* after 30 days, although i'm just inventing the numbers)
<k20a> ay^ lower its priority?
<El1> Hi guys, I managed to fix this nvidia drivers problem, but each time I reboot, it seems that some modules for nvidia are removed and the problem returns. How do I find out why the modules are being removed?
<lassegul> Oprtz: much like quicksilver on mac.
<lassegul> gtg bye guys and girls.
<akonkwa_> I have just installed a Nvidia Fx5200, but now my resolution stays stuck at 1024x768. I try to change it via the gnome menu, but it says that screen resolution change at runtime is not supported. Can anyone help?
<Ashvala> I have USED the Alsa mixer & still no use
<ay^> k20a: well I'm not sure this is supposed to happen, is it?
<LjL> !fixres > akonkwa_    (akonkwa_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ashvala> I am not able to boost the volume
<Oprtz> lassegul:  ok :)
<microwaver> !applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<k20a> I haven't used it ay^
<__mork> hi folk
<microwaver> !applets
<ubotu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<ay^> k20a:  it sure didn't in 7.10
<kousotu> LjL: you're sounding like me, pulling numbers outa my ass
<kousotu> lol
<ay^> k20a: mkay..
<microwaver> anyone know a reason why I'm not able to add applets to my panel?
<helvete> John_S, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava#head-8786ac65f14f8d5685d016c5d5b6e927cee11f9d look at that
<LjL> Ashvala: does it happen with headphones, too?
<Ashvala> Yep
<akonkwa_> LjL, thanx
<LjL> microwaver: perhaps if you tell us what happens when you try... (although i'm not a GNOME user, so i'll be little use)
<__mork> using hardy (64bit), i am trying to install v4l-dvb sources. aren't they included in normal repository? anyone could help please?
<microwaver> LjL, i right clicked. and then highlightd deskbar and then pressed the add button.
<microwaver> nothing happend,
<Oprtz> lassegul:  its installed " ﻿gnome-do " how can i run/use it ? and where to find it ? :)
<microwaver> LjL,  same with other applets.
<Dynalon> ok fixed it. needed to change my /etc/mtab file (which was unsycned as i chroot'ed into ubuntu)
<k20a> ay^ oh i guess i am using ff3b5 i didn't realize
<John_S> helvete: "nspluginwrapper" on that page you sent me is different than "ndiswrapper" :)
<cyris|> where does sshd log login attempts to? /var/log/syslog ?
<akince1> Besides editing /etc/networking/interfaces does anybody know an easy way to set the key index on a wireless interface?
<Pici> cyris|: Should be in /var/log/auth.log.0
<helvete> oops sorry, i must have read it as 'ndiswrapper' bleh, sorry
<Pici> cyris|: Should be in /var/log/auth.log rather
<ay^> I'll try and re-deafulting my xorg.conf
<__mork> should I retrieve from linuxtv.org the sources to haVE v4l-dvb headers?
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to run internet on 2 pc's simultaneously using single connection???? Is it possible by using router??
<capiira> and how is ubuntu 8.04 ?
<El1> I managed to fix this nvidia drivers problem, but each time I reboot, it seems that some modules for nvidia are removed and the problem returns. How do I find out why the modules are being removed?
<Ashvala> Pretty Bad(@Cappira)
<ay^> capiira: my first impression would be buggy
<LjL> __mork: i can't see them (although i didn't even know such a thing existed, as DVB itself can work in ubuntu out of the box), but see perhaps http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/HOW_TO_Installing_DVB#Required_Software:_Debian_and_Debian-based
<capiira> heh
<akince1> indian_munnda: A home router is the ideal way to share a connection
<gab2> arrg - the servers are so slow :) i'll miss dapper
<capiira> thx :D
<sorsis> indian_munnda: yes you need some sort of router. if you don't own and hardware router you can make one from one pc
<capiira> its what i've expected too
<Uatec> hey, for ubuntu is there a nice small network install CD? or do i have to download the whole 600meg CD to install?
<__mork> LjL thanks, i heard about using mercurial is deprecated
<__mork> if possible...
<ubuntu_> lassegul: Hi, its mocap, erm, the kill all did literally that. Booted into ubuntu live.
<LjL> __mork: i have no idea to be honest
<cyris|> Pici, thansk
<Daviey> Uatec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<indian_munnda> akincel: ok i'll but a one but how to configure a router????
<LjL> __mork: perhaps you could try #v4l too if you haven't
<__mork> thanks
<indian_munnda> akincel: *buy
<bullium> how can I tell what the device name is for my sound card exp. /dev/audio? I need to verify for configuring an application
<John_S> indian_muunda: Hope you don't mind my interjecting, but you should just be able to read their setup guide carefully, and make sure you use WPA and not WEP encryption.
<indian_munnda> sorsis: how to do that??? i mean making a pc router??????
<algyz> Any way easy mount UFS (unholly file system) in another partition?
<Skiessi> why I can't move files into a folder on desktop?
<ikonia> algyz: you can mount UFS read only in a stable manner in linux
<algyz> how?
<ikonia> algyz: mount -t ufs
<Fritzel> hehe virtualbox in seamless mode is fun ^^
<TizzleV> I've been trying to get MySQL databases from latin1 to utf8. I think I have the database changed, but I can't actually paste the characters into the terminal. It works on my machine (Gutsy), and ssh'ing to another box with Gutsy, but not on my webserver (Dapper). Any ideas?
<Fritzel> is it xp or is it ubuntu
<akince1> indian_muunda: This isn't really the best place for a discussion on how to specifically setup a home router. The instructions that come with them should be more than ample as John_S has said. If you have very specific questions after you have tried setting it up on your own, then come back and we can help
<maslowbeer> so i've got the update to heron from gutsy in my update manager and i'm afraid ;)
<maslowbeer> should i be?
<sorsis> indian_munnda: you add an ethernet device or make a virtual interface to duplicate IPs for one device. then make a bridge (route all traffic from one ip to another) and make other pc default gateway as one you putted as another network interface on other pc
<Lamego> maslowbeer, if you are afraid you should test with the live cd, at least to make sure your hw is properly recognized
<Majester> uh, anyone have a nice irc client, similar to opera's or mirc? xchat-gnome and pidgin are quite up to snuff
<sorsis> indian_munnda: you propably need to make an dns server too.
<Lamego> Majester, the plain xchat, instead of xchat-gnome
<algyz> ikonia:  It didn't want to mount :/ http://pastebin.ca/1000409
<Fritzel> Majester, you could always isntall wine and mIRC
<chi_> hi all, i am "waiting for root file system" at boot-time ... seems like kubuntu mixes up sda sdb and UUIDs ... help
<sorsis> indian_munnda: dhcp could ease you system setup
<Majester> thank for the advice
<mocap> lassegul: You alive?
<ikonia> algyz: check the syslog
<maslowbeer> Lamego, good point. I've got compiz fusion installed and lots of eye candy settings, etc. on a radeon restricted driver. any major issues there you think?
<indian_munnda> sorsis: can write me the procedure?
<sorsis> indian_munnda: quite big project
<wizz1> mm yeah i tryed enabling the driver on the restricted software,restarted the pc,still no use
<algyz> Apr 28 17:41:56 kompas kernel: [ 7351.571396] ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-
<wizz1> i get 1400x1200 and 640x480 res
<ikonia> algyz: -o ro
<wizz1> why wont these f.. drv's work
<WormDrink> hello
<bpauljr> hey all, just curious if anyone has successfully integrated Novell Client with Ubuntu 8.04
<WormDrink> lets say i want to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<indian_munnda> sorsis: then what do u think which is the easiest way using router or making a PC router???????
<WormDrink> but want to do it from a local repository
<tovare> Hi, my keyboard snaps back to US regardless of how many times I configure it. Is this a known issue in 8.04 ?
<amenado> indian_munnda-> two concepts, you allow ipforwarding and masquerading or so called nat
<WormDrink> how would i do it ?
<JPSman> welp, just bricked an ipod
<Lamego> maslowbeer, no idea, i have an nvidea
<algyz> ikonia:  http://pastebin.ca/1000415  :)
<Lamego> nvidia
<JPSman> gotta goto windows to fix c ya later
<saito> bleh *goes find his winxp cd..*
<ikonia> algyz: ahhh there you go, you need the ufs type
<ikonia> algyz: thats a new option
<algyz> It's freebsd
<ikonia> algyz: what is
<wizz1> has anyone succesfully installed nvidia drv's on 7.10 with gf fx 5200?
<WormDrink> or rather, how do I add a adress to download servers when selecting system -> software sources
<algyz> ufs2 I guess
<Fritzel> maslowbeer, as long as you get the driver installed it should work just like it does now
<kousotu> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> algyz: so the ufs partition is from a bsd partition
<indian_munnda> amenado: can give any link for that
<kousotu> !fdisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brett_h> How do you enable the "The program 'X' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing" message when trying to a CLI app that isn't installed?
<wizz1> !nvidia
<amenado> bpauljr its fairly new, i dont think novell can create a client that fast, but i suggest you try their client and see if it works
<algyz> ikonia:  Yes, I want to mount it to ubuntu
<WormDrink> when i go system -> software sources -> - it then says download from: .... - how do i add a server for it to download from ?
<ikonia> algyz: ok so try to set the correct type
 * osfameron cries
<kousotu> LjL: what was that dumb command thingy again? It didn't check, just rebooted :(
<John_S> indian_munnda: I think setting up a router would be ALOT simpler than setting up a PC to do your routing, but that's just my opinion. :)
<osfameron> of course ubuntu can't see my new external monitor
<LjL> brett_h: should be enabled by default. it's the "command-not-found" packages iirc
<osfameron> that would be too easy
<amenado> indian_munnda-> yes, you visit google and type in  masquerading+ip forwarding
<sorsis> indian_munnda: buy an dsl device which is capable for routing and dhcp or then install a linux distro which is meant for firewall purpose to other comp. you could allso think of using firewalldistro as reference on virtual pc or then read huge pile of text related to networking
<ron> any one have an idea how i can prevent firefox from leaving a lock file open when users close?
<saito> it's really annoying when stuff refuses to work when you know you would have it up and running in less then a minute on windows... guess linux isn't n00b proof enough for a guy like me :P
<bpauljr> amenado, you mean try installing the suse novell client?
<maslowbeer> Fritzel, it's the regular restricted driver that was installed with gutsy so i presume the restricted driver manager will handle that similarly in heron?
<LjL> kousotu: fsck
<sorsis> indian_munnda: first was in case you have an dsl
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: it is not officially endorsed but many people are having success when using envy to install the newer nvidia/ati drivers on the older releases
<ikonia> sorsis: he doesn't need to be a computer, just a router
<WormDrink> when i go system -> software sources -> - it then says download from: .... - how do i add a server for it to download from ?
<amenado> bpauljr-> yes, but you have to convert the rpm to .deb packaging first..use of alien perhaps
<helvete> hmm i have followed the instructons exactly and flash will not work on my browser
<kousotu> saito: I'm a lunux noob, how good are you with windows?
<wizz1> Paddy_EIRE, why video card isnt that new
<akonkwa> ola
<WormDrink> when i go system -> software sources -> - it then says download from: .... - how do i add a server for it to download from ?
<kousotu> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Paddy_EIRE> !envy > wizz1
<Lamego> WormDrink, you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<WormDrink> thanks
<Fritzel> maslowbeer, I would assume so jockey hasnt' gone anywhere
<sorsis> ikonia: you tell hem if you know better. i'll go to buy some food and smokes.
<saito> kousotu, above average :P
<indian_munnda> sorsis: i m having a direct broadband connection.
<maslowbeer> Fritzel, cool thx
<kousotu> saito: at the command line?
<tovare> Where do i find the ubuntu bug database?
<ikonia> indian_munnda: by a cheap router with a firewall and dhcp built in
<ikonia> tovare: launchapd.net
<LjL> !bugs > tovare    (tovare, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sorsis> indian_munnda: but just one IP?
<LjL> WormDrink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-155b53308911d4d3869b3650856a41550f57f891
<tovare> thanks
<algyz> ikonia:  I found an answer here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564596 , it works, but thanks for help ;)
<ay^> how do I uninstall ff3b5?hmm when I want to uninstall FF3 it gives me the answer it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, wtf?
<indian_munnda> sorsis: i have been given a static IP.
<ikonia> algyz: ooh intresting
<ikonia> indian_munnda: still, buy a router
<saito> kousotu, windows command line isn't as important as it in linux 99.99% of the stuff is fixable trough the gui but even then i do get around quite well in the cmd line
<Dr_willis> ay^,  ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage. removing any of its parts will remove it also. Its not a big deal
<algyz> ikonia:  sudo mount /dev/something -t ufs -o ro,ufstype=ufs2 /somewhere  , that's it ;)
<ikonia> algyz: ahhh so ufstype was the key
<ay^> Dr_willis: mkay thanks :)
<algyz> probably
<sorsis> indian_munnda: easiest way could be if they would give you another static ip and a switch but like i said you can make a router from other comp
<wizz1> Paddy_EIRE, i tryed the restricted driver thing,didnt work
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: which card
<wizz1> i see the drivers,but they are useless,i can only use 1400x1200 and 640x480 ress
<wizz1> nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<algyz> wizz1:  what's wrong?
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: no
<amenado> sorsis-> he does not need another routable ip address, 1 is adequate
<indian_munnda> ikonia: so u mean i can share a single static IP connection using that router
<algyz> wizz1:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Simpson> hi all
<ikonia> indian_munnda: yes
<immesys> Simpson: hi
<algyz> !hi | Simpson
<ubotu> Simpson: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<saito> getting my bluetooth headset to work in windows = 1minute, wireless adapter installation on windows = 1 minute both have yet to work after many hours of searching on linux
<ikonia> indian_munnda: buy a cheap $40 router
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: the resolution is an easy fix.. if the driver successfully installed then thats the hard work done
<Simpson> can any1 hint me where to look if I get strange IRQ values for met network adapters ?
<sorsis> amenado: you tell him about NAT. I'll go shopping.
<wizz1> Paddy_EIRE, well yeah,its installed
<indian_munnda> ikonia: my currency is Rupees. :-)
<ikonia> Simpson: why is that a problem
<saito> kinda gets annoying if you just want to watch a movie..
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: and currently in use?
<ikonia> indian_munnda: I don't know the translation rates
<wizz1> yeah
<algyz> wizz1:  just do as I wrote ;)
<t1n0m3n> Sorry for the stupid question, but I have used nvidia-settings up until now.  Where is the screen that I set up dual monitors in ubuntu hardy?
<wizz1> im using nvidia driver
<wizz1> algyz, ok ill try
<amenado> sorsis i already advised him to search via google
<tales_2010> hello.. My master volume control is not controlling master.. it's controlling 'ext mic'.. Is there a way to change that?
<wizz1> you guys are my saviors,because i suck and these things
<Dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  you can install the nvidia-settings tool and the nvidia-xconfig tools if you want.
<Simpson> ikonia, I get IRQ 217 ??
<algyz> tales_2010:  $alsamixer
<wizz1> i used to use slackware,installing drivers was easy
<indian_munnda> ikonia: ok can u tell how can i know which encryption system i m using? WPA or WEP
<ay^> Is anyone else having this bug woth xorg hogging the cpu and making you computer almost unusable at times?
<Simpson> ikonia, running ifconfig doesn't show any IRQ at all
<vagamente> I need some with evolution... ne1?
<wizz1> algyz, Paddy_EIRE ,may i pm one of you if i need some help with the resolutions ?
<Simpson> ikonia, so my net performance is dog slow
<paynito> are totem and mplayer and vlc somehow incompatible
<paynito> it seems when i installed mplayer a package libmatroska0 was uninstalled now
<algyz> wizz1:  well, I'm just lamer :)
<paynito> i am putting on vlc and it is being reinstalled
<paynito> does anyone have a fav. graphical frontend for mplayer?
<FloodBot1> paynito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<immesys> how do I permanantly remove the pcspkr module before I rip the speaker out my pc?
<wizz1> algyz, then what am i ?
<wizz1> lol
<tales_2010> algyz: how?
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: yeah
<John_S> paynito: How about KMplayer?
<helvete> ok nothing on that page works, can anyone help me in fixing my flash?
<t1n0m3n> ﻿Dr_willis: Cool, thanks, nvidia-settings was installed by default before, didnt realize that it is a package now
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: pm away
<wizz1> tnx
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<paynito> even for gnome? i am scared of kde apps after ktorrent problems in gnome
<vagamente> how do i restore a .evolution folder backup in my new hardy?
<zionpsyfer> immesys: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr ?
<Fritzel> how do I manually restart sound?
<algyz> paynito:  use transmission
<Fritzel> without rebooting
<immesys> zionpsyfer: ok... thanks
<John_S> paynito: I'm using gnome too and KMplayer works great for me. Many KDE apps work in gnome. :)
<unop> immesys, add 'blacklist pcspkr' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and reboot
<algyz> !alsa | Fritzel
<ubotu> Fritzel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Paddy_EIRE> wizz1: join #Paddy_EIRE
<unop> immesys, or disable the beep in X with xset b off
<paynito> John_S thank you
<Fritzel> algyz, my config is fine I just need to restart it
<vagamente>  how do i restore a .evolution folder backup in my new hardy?
<Stavros> has anyone successfully set up poptop?
<immesys> unop: Aah, thanks
<mst__> Anyone know how to keep Rhythmbox playing when I switch from X to a text console?
<alexbe01> John_S, you say "many" kde apps work in gnome - what ones don't?
<bigtimer121> anyone know how to get media player working
<Harkins> I just updated to 8.04 and Evolution pops up a baloon to distract me every time I get an email. Does anyone know how to kill it?
<algyz> Fritzel:  probably $sudo alsa reload
<alexbe01> go into evolution's preferences and tell it not yo do that?
<John_S> alexbe01: I've used a few that didn't, but I can't remember what they were. Why?
<mst__> Or, what about how to start emacs *in* an xterm, i.e. so it doesn't load the GTK version?
<Fritzel> algyz, thank you
<zintzun>  /server irc.freenode.net
<alexbe01> John_S, because i haven't seen any that wouldn't, and haven't for a couple years, was just wondering if these were older apps or something
<John_S> paynito: Your welcome, good luck. :)
<kilpat> I'm having a problem with my contrast on Hardy.
<corden> it is posible to activate compiz-fusion while ubuntu is running virtualy inside virtualbox?
<alexbe01> if a kde app won't run under gnome, the app's devs/maintainers should be made aware
<maslowbeer> what's the best, simplest backup solution for ubuntu to local NAS?
<corden> cause i download any posible required application but still don't take effect.
<Agilo> I'm having trouble with my wireless. Every time I turn on my computer and boot into ubuntu, my wireless doesn't seem to work. I have to restart my laptop 2 or 3 times for it to start working. Any idea why and what I can do to resolve it?
<John_S> alexbe01: Could be, like I said I honestly don't remember which ones, so I should probably say *most* KDE apps seem to work in gnome fine for me.
<maslowbeer> preferably something that has good incremental support, possibly file deltas, etc.
<Simpson> hmm to busy to be usefull here
<osfameron> Can anyone help me setup my new monitor on an ubuntu laptop?
<osfameron> at this point, doesn't have to be dual head, just actually outputting anything at all
<kain>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<alexbe01> John_S, true
<Xyrfo> when I start my ubuntu, it says "CPU#1 stuck for 11s"
<Xyrfo> anyone knows why?
<faileas> maslowbeer: rsync?
<Xyrfo> i always have to boot in recovery mode and then return to normal boot
<Agilo> I'm having trouble with my wireless. Every time I turn on my computer and boot into ubuntu, my wireless doesn't seem to work. I have to restart my laptop 2 or 3 times for it to start working. Any idea why and what I can do to resolve it?
<tales_2010> Hey.. I installed Amarok.. and my master volume control stop working.. anyone knows why?????
<maslowbeer> faileas, is there a good user GUI for it?
<Paddy_EIRE> maslowbeer: no it uses simple commands so no need
<kousotu> How do I force a disc check on reboot?
<John_S> alexbe01: I honestly wasn't aware--are all KDE supposed to work in gnome? I didn't think they were required to.
<wizz1> algyz, nvidia-xconfig didnt help
<Stavros> kousotu: touch /forcefsck i think
<algyz> sad
<wizz1> im not 640x480 :"
<wizz1> im not 640x480 :|
<alexbe01> John_S, i haven't seen any reason they wouldn't, as long as the right dependencies are installed
<andy>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<alexbe01> of course, they aren't necessarily going to mesh well with other gnome apps, but they do work
 * alexbe01 can't live without amarok
<psypher246> PLEASE can someone help me with hardy custom usb persistent setup, i have been struggling with this for 3 days now and really tired and frustrated
<kilpat> I'm having trouble with my contrast on Hardy.  Can anyone help?
<John_S> alexbe01: Yes, but if I complain to the developers that application X doesn't work in gnome--aren't they going to laugh and tell me to use KDE? :)
<Stavros> psypher246: just ask
<claudy> :)
<claudy> is there a way to make the sound output from the computer get louder ?
<psypher246> there is a bug in hardy, in the casper initrd.gz file, the bug fix online does not work for
<tales_2010> is there a way to add a new entry to applications?
<John_S> Agilo: Have you tried the command "sudo ifup wlan0" to connect to the network (instead of rebooting)?
<sarge> hello everyone
 * jochmenDS just watching the crowd
<kousotu> claudy: check for "sorround" in the sound manager
<alexbe01> John_S, i doubt they would actually laugh, more and more users are starting to use the best application for the task regardless of the desktop environment, and development is reflecting that.  while kde apps integrate better when used within kde, they still work in another environment :)
<Agilo> John_S: I will take note of it thank you
<kilpat> My contrast changes by itself.  If I don't move the mouse for about a minute and then move it, the contrast goes up.  Also, if I have the contrast all the way down and then close my screen (laptop) and then open it, the contrast is all the way up again.  How can I fix this?
<sarge> Anyone familiar with setting up a static IP for a wireless card (bcm4306)
<retarduser> yar i r
<dajhorn> kilpat: Check the power settings.  System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<claudy> hmmrrr
<John_S> Agilo: Have you checked the signal strength too? Make sure that's not an issue--make sure you're getting a strong signal to connect to.
<retarduser> ifcumfig yourWirlessNic <addr>
<kilpat> I checked my power settings. I changed them and still the same problem.
<Lunar_Lamp> Is it possible to open ppsx (the new powerpoint files) in ubuntu?
<Agilo> John_S: I've tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Agilo> John_S: but to no avail
<dajhorn> kilpat: The checkbox "dim display when idle" can do this.
<tremby> something is capturing presses of my mute button on display :0 (:0.1 is fine), and i don't want this happening, as i want another program to capture this keypress. there's nothing set in kmix's global shortcuts, nor in kcontrol's shortcuts list. what could be invoking kmix?
<Ginetteann> Does anybody know much about running Linux on PS3?
<kilpat> Ok let me try that.
<psypher246> so has anyone built their own hardy persistent live setup using grub and NOT syslinux?
<FreekSh0w86> I think there is a bug with the kernel's libata. I need help installing Hardy in such a way that I can use an older module because the current kernel: every disk i/o operation locks up the system. I'm on the live session, it's fast but when I install it it is too slow to use. Not just Ubuntu, but even Fedora, which uses a newer kernel, has this problem. Any ideas?
<retarduser> yar
<wizz1> Ginetteann, ppl cant even modchip it
<wizz1> no i dont think so
<retarduser> wtfx
<retarduser> r u dumb
<retarduser> ofc you can nab
<retarduser> sony includez it by defualtsz
<Agilo> John_S: I don't think its a signal issue because my windows connects readily. Plus, ubuntu does connect, but its only the wireless thats off (the light is orange on my hp laptop)
<John_S> Agilo: check signal strength with "sudo iwlist scan" and find your network in the list.
<fevel> hello
<retarduser> harro
<kilpat> I just changed it...the close screen problem still happens though....do i need to logout or restart or anything?
<jochmenDS> hpdarm?
<fevel> what is a good vnc client for ubuntu?
<Agilo> John_S: So when i first boot into ubuntu, the wireless is off (light is orange), then I restart my laptop 1,2 and then the 3rd time it goes blue
<dajhorn> kilpat: Reboot the computer.  Also disable any power management in the BIOS setup program if you know how.
<Lunar_Lamp> fevel: vinagre in hardy by default is good
<Darklingduck> Hello all.  I am new to Ubuntu and am having issues running it on my laptop.  When I have my wireless card installed it keeps locking up.  Any idea on how to fix this?
<sarge> I'm also having wireless issues
<fevel> Lunar_Lamp,  ok...thanks
<John_S> Agilo: what do you mean ubuntu connects but wireless is off? Are you connecting via a ethernet cable into your router? I'm not understanding something here. :)
<__mork> 	why  my swiftfox (using hardy) don't do anything when I press a submit button in a web page?
<Agilo> John_S: What i meant is that ubuntu does connect eventuallly after a couple of restarts. Which means its not a signal issue
<gab2> Lunar_Lamp not yet, it is supposed to be supported for ooo3
<Agilo> John_S: signal is at 50% now
<kilpat> Ok I'll restart in a few.  I have another problem too.  Ever since my upgrade to Hardy I've been having an issue with my ctrl button stop working.  I've noticed it happens when I'm running VMware workstation virtualizing windows.  Ctrl stops working in ubuntu but works fine in the windows virtualizaton.
<Aspirino> Problema: con le cuffie usb sento la musichetta di intro di Ubuntu ma non gli avi, gli mp3 o altri suoni di sistema.
<sarge> I can connect using roaming mode, but when i try to connect statically, i'm unable to connect to the internet
<psypher246> can anyone help please, ubuntu hardy live persistent setup???
<kilpat> It's random when it happens too.
<John_S> Agilo: OK, you're right, you've got a good signal. When you talk about the "orange light" is that on your router or on you labtop?
<Agilo> John_S: laptop wireless
<dajhorn> kilpat: You need to use the any-any patch to run VMware on Hardy.
<FreekSh0w86> Why is it that when I install a newer distro (with the 2.6.24 or above) do disk, it is too slow to use now. But Gutsy, for example, isn't like that, neither is Windows XP (so it's not a disk failure). Is there a quick fix? I already tried acpi=off and that doesn't work and makes it even worse.
<Agilo> John_S: all hp laptops have this wireless on off switch with a light indicator (orange=off, blue=on)
<kilpat> I did that...VMware wasn't working but is now.  My vmmon modules weren't right but I fixed that.
<dajhorn> kilpat: You should prefix your lines with dajhorn: so I get a beep when you talk.
<Arrick> Agilo, not all HP have that switch
<kilpat> dajhorn: Ok, sorry about that
<Oprtz> when i test my system hardware test, ubuntu says to give a vaild email address and send the information there (but i dont recieve any email, besides what is Lauchpad ?
<dajhorn> kilpat: Np.  Which VMware release are you running?
<Agilo> Arrick, well probably not, but I've bought 2 recently and they both had
<Arrick> ok, then yes, the newer ones do lol
<Agilo> Arrick but you're maybe right
<alexbe01> and i'm still trying to figure out why firefox hates me so
<Arrick> it was hit and miss up until about a year ago
<etarduserr> haz any1z got VMwaez working on ubum2 yet?
<Juje007> I just installed
<kilpat> dajhorn: well i couldn't get it working with 6.0.0 so I got 6.0.3 and I finally got it working but I've been having that ctrl problem.
<John_S> Agilo: You said earlier that you tried "I've tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" but did you try "sudo ifup wlan0" to connect? What errors does it give?
<Juje007> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 server
<sipior> etarduserr: english only in this channel, please :-)
<Juje007> And my router don't give a ip :(
<psypher246> can anyone help please, ubuntu hardy live persistent setup???
<alexbe01> does anyone have any clue whatsoever why firefox wouldn't save bookmarks?
<kilpat> dajhorn: 6.0.2*
<Ginetteann> Its fucked.
<Juje007> So what can the problem of that??
<thevoidreturns> Any had problems with 8.04 and ATI drivers?
<etarduserr> i iz speaking engliss
<claudy> hmmrrr
<kousotu> what do you do if you installed an inf on ndiswrapper, but ndiswrapper refuses to mount on modprobe?
<Agilo> John_S: I tried the networking restart, all i does is show something like "Reinitializing network..." but does not fix the issue
<ikonia> Ginetteann: please mind your langauge
<alexbe01> !l33t | etarduserr
<ubotu> etarduserr: 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<FreekSh0w86> how do I downgrade kernels? 2.6.24+ is a complete unusable mess on my system. I need something like .22.
<ikonia> Ginetteann: that sort of language is not called for
<Agilo> Johs_S: I will try your solution when I encounter the problem next time
<Oprtz> ﻿when i test my system hardware test, ubuntu says to give a vaild email address and send the information there (but i dont recieve any email, besides what is Lauchpad ?
<etarduserr> engliz plx
<dajhorn> kilpat: I'm running VMware Workstation 6.0.2 on Hardy without problems, but 32-bit.  I dunno whether a 64-bit host is stable.
<Ginetteann> ikonia, sorry.
<etarduserr> i dont under stand your frenchy
<Ginetteann> Your right.
<ikonia> Ginetteann: thank you
<kilpat> dajhorn: I have 32-bit
<bigtimer121> agilo: what kind of laptop
<Ginetteann> No problem :)
<Agilo> John_S: I will try your solution when I encounter the problem next time as I have it working now after I restarted a couple of times. However if you have any more suggestions I can try, I'd be glad to take them
<alexbe01> etarduserr, engli*sh*, pl*ease* - and if you are unable to stop trolling this channel, perhaps you should be elsewhere, say... AOL.
<kousotu> alexbe01: LMAO
<ay^> does anyone have a fix for the FF/xorg bug with high CPU loads?
<etarduserr> how darz you
<Agilo> bigtimer121: hp pavillion dv6618ca
<etarduserr> i r not troll
<kilpat> dajhorn: I've just noticed in general after upgrading to Hardy I've been experience problems...besides what I've said I've also had my pc freeze, and firefox 3 beta 5 seems to crash a lot.
<Bubble_tea> I need something quick
<etarduserr> im here to helpz
<ikonia> etarduserr: ok, do you have an ubuntu related question
<Myrtti> etarduserr: puhleez
<Bubble_tea> How i install java
<Arrick> it's speeled "How Dare You"
<John_S> Agilo: Here are some more commands (in case you haven't used them already) that will give you clues for troubleshooting: ifconfig, iwconfig
<Bubble_tea> How i install java into firefox?
<Bubble_tea> Plugin
<etarduserr> with a capital on all wordz?
<etarduserr> you surez?
<ikonia> ay^: it's being investigated
<tortoisehead> bubble-tea
<Arrick> sure, at least its readable
<bigtimer121> agilo: HP's and Compaq's wireless cards are known to break easily. does your computer even recognize that it has the hardware or driver
<dajhorn> FreekSh0w86: I'm not seeing older kernels in my package list.  You'll need to manually install the Gutsy linux-image-* packages.
<tortoisehead> you should be able to install it from synaptic
<etarduserr> well i wouldz diaagreez
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<LjL> etarduserr: this channel is very busy, please stop disrupting
<ay^> ikonia: alright, any link to where I can follow up on how it's going?
<bazhang> etard please stop
<dajhorn> kilpat: Perhaps you have another problem.  Try running the memtest+ diagnostic from the GRUB prompt.
<psypher246> does anyone know why mkfs.vfat -n DATA /dev/sda1 DOES NOT WORK?
<Arrick> he/she's gone, let it die
<gab2> while w8ting for apt to finish up I found an excellent howto about installing linux, may be someone would like to take a look, believe me it's worth it - http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<ikonia> ay^: I'm not aware of any officail bug numbers (I'm sure you'll find it on launchpad) but I'm doing work on it, and I'm aware of others also
<kousotu> Myrtti: darn. I wanted to have som fun :(
<psypher246> how do u label a fat32 drive then???
<kousotu> lol
<Agilo> bigtimer121, yes it does and I went through the whole painstaking process of configuring it. It works now and I am speaking to you via ubuntu. Its just an issue when I first boot into ubuntu and the wireless doesn work. So I have to restart a couple of times before it goes on.
<Darklingduck> Can anyone help me with a Dell Laptop issue?
<ikonia> psypher246: use windows
<ikonia> Darklingduck: ask the question
<ay^> ikonia: okay I'll search for it then, thanks
<psypher246> no way!!!
<psypher246> stuff that!!
<Darklingduck> I did earlier and was ignored......
<Arrick> psyphen, label it in fdisk
<psypher246> why must i use winbdows??
<Agilo> John_S: thank you
<FreekSh0w86> Is there a quick fix for this awful problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/131094 ?
<ikonia> psypher246: it's a propriatary file system, it's always best to use native tools
<alexbe01> going to try a reinstall of firefox, and with a little luck...  i'll have bookmarks :\
<psypher246> how do u label in fdisk?
<dajhorn> psypher246: Install the mtools package and then change it with the mlabel program.
<John_S> Agilo: You said you can connect fine via Windows--are you on a dual boot system or is that another computer?
<kousotu> psypher246: what's the issue?
<Arrick> label (name here)
<ikonia> FreekSh0w86: is there a fix in the bug report
<psypher246> what is the command for mlabel
<Darklingduck> I have the laptop and when I have my wireless card in it it locks up all the time.
<kilpat> dajhorn: how do i do that
<Agilo> John_S: yes dual boot
<bigtimer121> agilo: didn't know if you were connected Lan or wLan
<psypher246> i can't get hardu to work persistently off a usb drive??
<ikonia> Darklingduck: the laptop locks up, or the wirless card does ?
<Darklingduck> Laptop
<psypher246> so for 3 days i have tryiong to make this work and i'm sick and tired
<dajhorn> kilpat: Reboot the computer and look for the "GRUB... Push ESC" prompt.  One of the items will be Memtest.
<ikonia> Darklingduck: define locks up, no keyboard mouse resposne (try numlock as a test)
<kousotu> psypher246: welcome to lunux?
<Agilo> bigtimer121, i'm not really acquainted with those terms, but I believe its wlan as its through my wireless
<psypher246> thats why i'm here, pls can sumone help
<kilpat> dajhorn: Ok I'll do that
<Bubble_tea> Castigador im in 8.04 and firefox 3 keep saying java run time enviroment plugins need to install./?
<ikonia> psypher246: it is best to use the windows native tools as it is a native windows file system
<ironfroggy> I started using sftp to access me ubuntu box remotely and I'm accessing with my regular user/pass, but i can't do write operations through sftp that i can do through ssh directly, getting permission denied errors. any clarification about what is happening here?
<kousotu> psypher246: not everything it goin to work properly on linux. take it from someone who knows
<psypher246> what is the command for mlabel?
<mnemo> i've been asked by an ubuntu developer to test a package which has been submitted to the hardy-proposed repository... i want to grab only this particular package without getting any other updates from hardy-proposed... how can I do that?
<ikonia> psypher246: man mlabel
<kousotu> to install it?
 * alexbe01 prays
<richard> Holaaaa
<psypher246> k i've already wasted time manning mlebel
<DooMRunneR> hi
<psypher246> does anyonbe know
<richard> como entro a la version ubuntu en castellano??
<ikonia> mnemo: insert the repo update apt then apt-get the package
<psypher246> i've googled
 * kousotu pokes alexbe01 to make them mess up
<Darklingduck> Nothing.  Locks up on boot before I even can log into Ubuntu sometimes.  Sometimes gets past there but still locks up the hole system.  All I can do is reboot.
<John_S> Agilo: OK good sign that at least your card is probably not broken, must be something else but I'm not sure how to help you. Does anyone know where networking error logs would be found? I've never had to mess with them.
<ikonia> psypher246: man mlabel
<richard> Hola?? alguien me ayuda ?? :$
<ikonia> !es | richard
<ubotu> richard: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kousotu> richard: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, did you install the plugin?, if you type "about:plugins" in the url bar of firefox, can you see the plugin info?
<richard> ok, gracias
<kousotu> amn bots..
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> de nada
<psypher246> k i'll do that, any clue why hardy won't use ext3 on a persistent setup??
<alexbe01> kousotu, you didn't need to poke me, it still refuses to save any bookmarks
<kousotu> lmao
<Agilo> Does anyone know where we can find networking error logs?
<alexbe01> i'm ready to go back to opera
<psypher246> the bug in launchpad dos not help
<ikonia> psypher246: hardy will use ext3, thats it's native file system
<alexbe01> this is absolute BS
<kousotu> ikonia: you cheated!
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> alexbe01: calm down, what's up
<alexbe01> it's a fresh install, there's no reason this shouldn't work
<ikonia> kousotu: pardon ?
<psypher246> on a live usb persistent setup
<Ce_buah_dada> Endi
<Bubble_tea> Castigador nope dont' see it
<alexbe01> ikonia, sorry, been bugging me since installing hardy fresh here
<kousotu> ikonia: I was actually typng out elp for him by hand, and you go and  use the bot
<kousotu> lol
<ikonia> psypher246: it's a live cd setup it uses squash FS
<psypher246> oh dear god
<Bubble_tea> Castigador can u help me or should i go windows
<psypher246> i know
<ikonia> alexbe01: ok - thats fine, explain the problem, lets see what we can do
<mnemo> ikonia: what do you mean "add it to apt" ?
<ikonia> psypher246: so whats teh problem
<John_S> Agilo: try typing "dmesg" and see if you can find any wireless/network errors of interest...
<alexbe01> Firefox (3b5) refuses to save *any* bookmarks
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, did you restart the browser?
<ikonia> mnemo: add the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list
<psypher246> but when u want PERSiSTENCE u need a writable casper-rw partition
<frecon> I'm about to install ubuntu 8.04 on a 160 GB hd. I have windows vista on a 30 GB partition. I want to have a /home, / and swap partition. In which order should I install them and which should be primary and logical?
<JediMaster> am I right in thinking that in recovery mode (single user mode) that you shouldn't need a root password to fix things?
<psypher246> i need it to be in ext3
<kousotu> alexbe01: why not go back to 2.0 then?
<ikonia> psypher246: no you don't
<Bubble_tea> Castigador ya
<toxi1> omg too many messages/second
<psypher246> why?
<ikonia> psypher246: you need to "install" it to a ext3 partition
<wad> Is there any way to view a Microsoft Project file under linux, or am I out of luck?
<ikonia> wad: not really
<psypher246> k can i explain what i need
<psypher246> 1 boot part with grub
<wad> ikonia, thanks. Bummer.
<ikonia> wad: nothing I've seen translates it properly
<psypher246> on that boot part i have the squashfs file off the cd
 * wad boots to Windows
<alexbe01> kousotu, i'm not about to drop to a previous version because the new one lacks basic functionality for a browser :(
<Bubble_tea> Castigador im in 8.04 and firefox 3 keep saying java run time enviroment plugins need to install./?
<kousotu> frecon: tell ubuntu to use all FREE space, and it should install all of that manually
<psypher246> and the casper folder
<Bubble_tea> Castigador can u help me or should i go windows
<psypher246> casper folder has kernel and initrd.gz file
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, im thinking
<Agilo> John_S: does dmsg show all errors encountered recently
<kousotu> alexbe01: I would :P
<toxi1> I have a little question: in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, I have a AMD64 3000+, wich runs at 1800Mhz but in /proc/cpuinfo it displays 1000 Mhz. what's wrong ?
<ikonia> alexbe01: so it's simpley that you can't save book marks
<psypher246> 2nd partition is an ext3 part labeled casper-rw
<ikonia> alexbe01: apologies if I'm covering old ground, but what happens when you try to save a book ark
<psypher246> whenever persistence is activated i boot into busybox
<alexbe01> ikonia, correct - it does seem to keep stored passwords
<kousotu> alexbe01: especially due to the word "beta"
<LjL> ikonia, wad: "properly", i don't know, but i think OpenProj imports MS
<psypher246> error on luanchpad talks bout incorrect switch in initrd.gz
<wad> LjL: Ah, okay.
<kousotu> gonna repoot
<psypher246> if i fix  the bug accodring to launchpad i get kernal panic???
<kousotu> wish me luck :P
<ikonia> LjL: that will load it, but I've found tasks mangled with it depending on their complexityy
<alexbe01> ikonia, saving a bookmark looks like it works, and i had everything set up.  then i closed firefox
<alexbe01> when i reopened it, i was greeted with the default set of bookmarks and nothing else
<ikonia> alexbe01: ok, can we take a look at your book marks file /
<FreekSh0w86> So is this going to go unfixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/131094 Uninstalling tracker didn't fix the problem.
<ikonia> FreekSh0w86: why are you asking us
<ikonia> FreekSh0w86: contact the bug owner
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, go to this directory: /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<LjL> ikonia: well, better than nothing i guess... i don't think i found any other that imports the format
<jochmenDS> alexbe01 you can download an other firefox and run it from your desktop see if that helps
<sweatshopking> I need some help with grub, i deleted a windows partition on one of my drives so that i could extend my ext3, and now grub wont load it says error 55. is there a way to restore my grub loader without a complete reinstall? i would really like to keep my windows installation as well. i see now that i should have deleted the windows partition in ubuntu rather than in windows.
<wad> LjL: What is OpenProj?
<John_S> Agilo: dmesg I believe only gives error messages from bootup, which could still help you possibly.
<ikonia> LjL: totally agreed
<toxi1> If anyone has an answer please give me a private message, I don't know if I'm able to watch every line :)
<wad> Nevermind, I found it.
<ikonia> toxi1: what is the question
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, and tell me if you can see a file called libjavaplugin.so
<psypher246> so any idead anyone?
<Bubble_tea> Castigador then what
<Agilo> I get this at the bottom of the list: [   66.123781] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth54: link is not ready
<Agilo> [   71.793455] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<Agilo> [  809.385758] UDF-fs: No VRS found
<toxi1> ikonia: should I give u a PM ?
<ikonia> toxi1: no, please ask in the cahnnel
<ikonia> channel
<toxi1> I asked ;))
<sweatshopking> is there anyway to do a system repair like in windows?
<toxi1> ﻿I have a little question: in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, I have a AMD64 3000+, wich runs at 1800Mhz but in /proc/cpuinfo it displays 1000 Mhz. what's wrong ?
<Arrick> toxi1, more than likely it has a cpu throttler for powersaving enabled
<ikonia> toxi1: I missed it, please repeat
<sweatshopking> I need some help with grub, i deleted a windows partition on one of my drives so that i could extend my ext3, and now grub wont load it says error 55. is there a way to restore my grub loader without a complete reinstall? i would really like to keep my windows installation as well. i see now taht i shoudl have deleted the windows partition in ubuntu rather than in windows.
<ikonia> alexbe01: can we take a look at your book mark file
<jochmenDS> dmesg | tail gives the last message
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, can you see a file called libjavaplugin.so??
<toxi1> It's not a laptop :)
<dajhorn> toxi1: This can happen when the laptop starts in power-saving mode.
<LjL> wad: "A desktop replacement for Microsoft Project - It is capable of sharing files with Microsoft Project and has very similar functionality (Gantt, PERT diagram, histogram, charts, reports, detailed usage), as well as tree views which aren't in MS Project."
<dajhorn> toxi1: And some desktop chips too.
<ay^> ikonia: I just realized that the same issue happends when I use aptitude to install software, or more specific when it is downloading the file to install, if this helps..
<toxi1> :)
<Bubble_tea> Castigador yes
<toxi1> it's nForce4
<toxi1> from ASUS
<sweatshopking> anyone have any idea?
<Arrick> sweatshopking, use the install disk, and run fixgrub
<ikonia> ay^: remind me of the issue please.
<sipior> toxi1: dual-core, by any chance?
<wad> LjL: Is it "opensched"?
<toxi1> nope
<sweatshopking> from command?
<LjL> wad: a Debian package (which has worked in Ubuntu *for me*) is at http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=199315&package_id=241282
<toxi1> Socket 939
<Arrick> yes
<ay^> ikonia: xorg hogging cpu
<Tan_> Heh. Damn you, ATI release notes. >.<
<toxi1> for AMD64
<Bubble_tea> Castigador is there but when i double clikc it say couldn't display there is no app install for this
<tales_2010> is there a easy way to add a new entry for applications menu?
<ikonia> ay^: I thought it was firefox
<wad> apt-cache show openproj # shows nothing
<sweatshopking> just type fixgrub?
<Castigador> Bubble_tea,  It's not an application
<Limbeaux> does the terminal services in hardy work like the windows terminal server?  I am having difficulties in finding web pages about the terminal server
<Arrick> yes
<ay^> ikonia: for me if happens in both
<sweatshopking> in live sesson or at boot?
<John_S> Agilo: That's OK for eth0 to be down, we're interested in wlan0. and having no IPv6 routers is OK too (you're using IPv4).
<Arrick> live
<Limbeaux> will it be easy for a windows machine to log into it?
<ikonia> ay^: thats different senarios, I'm aware of firefox, not X
<sweatshopking> when i have the black options screen
<Uranellus> is there a way to have the bootsplash go away for one boot .. so I can see what's going on behind the scenes? i tried nospash .. but that didnt help
<Castigador> Bubble_tea, be sure that you close all the firefox windows and open it again
<Cifra> Hey guys can anyone help me with this little problem I'm having? When I turn my computer on it shuts down and turns on by itself once again, and resets teh system clock...
<wad> LjL: thanks!
<LjL> wad: it's unfortunately not in the repositories, but as i said, that .deb package worked for me. otherwise, use the tarballs. homepage is http://openproj.org/openproj
<Arrick> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Arrick> sweatshopking, look at ubotu's post
<sweatshopking> if i type that in terminal it says command not found
<Castigador> I think that you have the plugin installed but firefox doesn't recognize it
<toxi1> I don't mind it showing that if it works at 1.8
<Agilo> John_S: there's so much text
<tales_2010> is there a easy way to add a new entry for applications menu?
<toxi1> but if it works at 1.0Ghz... that's a problem
<psypher246> has anyone ever done their own live persistent ubuntu setup and can help me?
<sweatshopking> i dont understand that thing
<kousotu> yay! all is back to normal
<sweatshopking> it is confusing
<John_S> Agilo: Yes, try "dmesg | grep wlan0"
<alexbe01> ikonia, the bookmarks.html file isn't updating
<Frippera> tales_2010: right click -> Edit ?
<ikonia> alexbe01: can you manually put an entry in, and restart firefox
<kousotu> alexbe01: try deleting it and then forcing it to make a new one?
<sweatshopking> how do i know which is my boot partition?
<sriramoman> how do i install all the installable(i.e. non-broken) packages from a directory?
<Agilo> John_S: [   34.366431] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1a:73:b8:f7:08 using NDIS driver: bcmwl5, version: 0x4640f05, NDIS version: 0x501, vendor: 'NDIS Network Adapter', 14E4:4312.5.conf
<Agilo> [   34.366466] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK
<Agilo> [   71.793455] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<FreekSh0w86> Is there a way to get a kernel module called "piix" during the Live CD? I'm trying to apply this workaround: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/84603 (somewhere on that page). I tried doing "modprobe piix" but modprobe tells me that there is no such module :(
<lunartear> There is a bug in ssh where svn sends a sigterm to close its connection when using the svn+ssh: scheme.. apparently ssh treats it as an error. I've seen in bug reports where they've fixed this in newer versions... Does anyone know if ubuntu dapper 6.06 has an upgraded version that addresses this bug?
<LjL> sweatshopking: mount | grep "on / type "
<LjL> sriramoman: dpkg won't know whether or not they're broken until it tries installing, i'm afraid :)
<Jeruvy> burnt 8.04 to disk and got 'error' on completing?  Where would I find the log?  Disk looks ok, but I haven't tested it.
<sweatshopking> i cut that
<sweatshopking> it didnt show anything
<toxi1> omg now it shows 1.8Ghz
<kousotu> lunartear: you mean a downgraded version?
<toxi1> I don't understand :(
<kousotu> toxi1: what's the issue you're having?
<lunartear> kousotu, I'm not sure really.. I believe its a newer version that has the bug fix
<sriramoman> LjL, reason: I have several packages installed in my system, and i have copied the apt-cache directory. i would like to install these in my office. i am confident that all dependencies are available.
<k20a> hey how do i find out what ghz i am @
<John_S> Agilo: So you are using ndiswrapper? if you do "more /etc/modules" does it have ndiswrapper listed in it somewhere?
<albech> anyone know the status of the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG??
<kousotu> lunartear: inpossable, due to the fact 8.04 HAS the newest version
<Arrick> anyone here gottan office 2007 to work in wine yet?
<toxi1> kousotu: when I tried a 'cat /proc/cpuinfo', it showed me 1000Mhz instead of 1800Mhz. Not it's ok but I can't understand why
<Arrick> (yes, its MS Office, which I like)
<sweatshopking> ljl in this guide it tells me that i have to type "sudo mount /dev/hda3/boot/
<LjL> sriramoman: well, then none of them should be broken...?
<lunartear> kousotu, i said im on dapper 6.06
<Tan_> Could someone be so kind as to advise me on a 'problem' I have?
<sweatshopking> but is that ubuntu or windows?
<kousotu> toxi1: it's possbile powersave hit it
<LjL> sweatshopking: pastebin the output of "mount"
<jochmenDS> take a look at apt-oncd
<toxi1> It's a desktop PC
<kousotu> lunartear: my appologies, I missed that
<Agilo> John_S: yes it does
<toxi1> with a nForce4 Motherboard
<sweatshopking> paste the output of that command you gave me?
<sweatshopking> i didnt show anything
<sriramoman> LjL, yes. i am confident. i just need a command line or some method to install all the things in this directory into my office system.
<kousotu> lunartear: why don't you upgrade to Hardy (8.04) then?
<wfclarke> my sound and wifi is not working in ubuntu 8.04
<alexbe01> ikonia, the manual entries are saved, but not showing up in firefox
<sweatshopking> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<sweatshopking> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<sweatshopking> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<sweatshopking> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<sweatshopking> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<sweatshopking> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<FloodBot1> sweatshopking: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweatshopking> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<sweatshopking> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<ikonia> alexbe01: did you restart firefox ?
<sweatshopking> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<Darklingduck> Still trying to get help with my laptop.  It is locking up whenever I try to boot with my wireless card installed.  The laptop locks up completely and can only reboot.  The card is not setup in the system yet and trying to do that also.
<sweatshopking> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<sweatshopking> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
<sweatshopking> /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<alexbe01> ikonia, i did
<sweatshopking> /dev/sdb2 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<wfclarke> i tried the lspci and saw both hardware
<lunartear> kousotu, i believe im running version 1.3.1 svn and 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.3 ssh
<kousotu> wfclarke: did you just install hardy?
<noodlesgc> albech whats, the problem, (thats the card i have)
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have a request for a package. What do I have to do?
<wfclarke> yes i installed hardy
<wfclarke> just installed
<ikonia> alexbe01: so, so one of two things is happening 1.) firefox is not reading from where you expect 2.) that file has a problem
<John_S> Agilo: OK that's good at least. And are you trying to connect to your router the same way you do in windows? i.e. are you using DHCP/static IP?
<LjL> sriramoman: well, just go "dpkg -i *.deb", repeat until all dependencies are solved :)
<kousotu> wfclarke: did it JUST install, or have you rebooted afterward?
<ikonia> alexbe01: I'd suggest trying to delete the file, restarting all instances of firefox and seeing what it re-creates
<lunartear> kousotu: its a dedicated server and my client would rather not spend the money on that
<sriramoman> LjL, I'll try and tell u.
<finek> when i want to reinstall kubuntu to ubuntu, do i have to use cd or there is other way?
<wfclarke> after the install it asked me to reboot and that's the only time i rebooted
<kousotu> lunartear: lol. I hear ya, but I can't help you, mabe someone else can
<LjL> sweatshopking: wait so you have no root directory...? :o)
<sweatshopking> dont know
<kousotu> wfclarke: reboot again
<Tan_> !FAQ
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<finek> sweatshopking, impossible
<wfclarke> ok will try that..
<kousotu> wfclarke: then let me know what happens
<sweatshopking> it was booting then i deleted a windows partition then ubuntu wont start
<alexbe01> ikonia, first option appears to be the correct one
<wfclarke> no probs
<ikonia> alexbe01: really, so it doesn't appear to be reading from where you expect
<sweatshopking> should i try repairing vista and using easy bcd?
<alexbe01> because it didn't recreate it, yet again, i still have the default bookmarks
<finek> hmm
 * kousotu is on wireles that acted up for the 8.04 reboot, but fine aftter
<Agilo> John_S: excuse my ignorance, but I don't know about these terms. What I can tell is that I just get into windows or ubuntu, and it connects on its own to my wireless located in my basement.
<sweatshopking> what is impossible/
<ikonia> alexbe01: where do you think it's reading from
<Darklingduck> Bye all, I will find someplace else that I might get some assistance......
<LjL> sweatshopking: look can you explain the entire problem from the beginning, in one line? i don't quite have a clear picture of it
<ikonia> alexbe01: sorry, where did you expect it to be reading form
<allquixotic> Memory pressure question. If I have very little swap being used, and my running apps and kernel are only consuming 25% of system RAM, but buffers/file cache is consuming almost all available memory, will the system (1) throw out some cache to make room for programs, and (2) is this safe/to be expected?
<ikonia> from
<wfclarke> it also takes a long time to boot up
<alexbe01> ~/.mozilla/firefox/y0d8mjq7.default
<ikonia> allquixotic: thats fine
<ikonia> alexbe01: very odd
<Lamego> allquixotic, 1, yes, 2 yes
<wfclarke> it's like its looking for the hardware
<kousotu> wfclarke: I'd give that a shot first and foremost. it worked for me. just remember to do the "OTHER" option, and do not grab it from the list of wifi hotspots shown
<sweatshopking> ok. i wanted to extend my ubuntu partition because it is 100% full (no joke) and so i moved all of the stuff off of the windows partition on the same hard drive and deleted it in vista. once i rebooted i am unable to log into grub. it says error 55
<sweatshopking> so im on live
<allquixotic> Lamego, ikonia: Okay, cool. So I should basically watch out for the case where >= 75% of system RAM is being used by programs ("active" memory in /proc/meminfo) and heavy I/O is going on, right? because that makes the disk grind, doesn't it?
<ikonia> allquixotic: your system is behaving fine - there is nothing to "watch out" for
<kousotu> sweatshopking: you may need a grub superdisk
<wfclarke> ok
<John_S> Agilo: No problem, nobody is expected to be a wireless wizard here. :) Getting the settings right could be part of the problem, but unfortunately I have to run now and I'll be back in probably about an hour. If you haven't resolved your issue with someone else by then, feel free to look me up. Good luck! :)
<sweatshopking> ok
<ikonia> allquixotic: your system using %79 of ram is a good thing
<sweatshopking> what is that and how do i get it
<albech> anyone else experience black frames when using GeForce Go 7400??
<kousotu> !grub | sweatshopking
<ubotu> sweatshopking: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<whiteeagle> ummmm, I did sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and I have to get 1400 MBs of updates??
<whiteeagle> gutsy user
<finek> now i have kubuntu and i want to have ubuntu, do i have to use cd with ubuntu or there is other way
<Agilo> John_S: allright, thanks a lot
<ikonia> whiteeagle: and ?
<sweatshopking> kousoto do i cut that into terminal?
<whiteeagle> I think thats too weird
<bazhang> finek: install ubuntu-desktop
<whiteeagle> why 1400 MBs of updates
<LjL> sweatshopking: i'd suggest using the smart boot manager to boot into your ubuntu, and then "grub-install" from there
<ikonia> whiteeagle: don't do it then
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle whens the last time you upgraded?
<sweatshopking> ubotu i am on that page, but unsure what to do with it
<ikonia> whiteeagle: depends what you have installed
<wfclarke> do you have an ibm thinkpad t41.
<sweatshopking> i dont know what hd to mount etc.
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: a week ago
<finek> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<allquixotic> ikonia: ok. It's an Ubuntu Server 8.04 box that I'm going to be throwing Tomcat on very shortly. I just wanted to get a feel for whether that would bring the system to its knees. guess I'll have to try it to see, but hopefully memory will not be a problem
<LjL> sweatshopking: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<kousotu> finek: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<finek> oh ok
<finek> thx
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle and how many packages do you have installed?
<ikonia> allquixotic: sounds like you'll be fine
<kousotu> np
<sweatshopking> ljl how do i do that?
<odinsbane> Hello I am upgrading to 8.04 and it says it is going to remove bitchxgtk...does anybody know why?
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: how to see that
<allquixotic> thanks ikonia :)
<Tan_> When I enable the restricted drivers, Ubuntu shows a black screen and following reboot. Other people with Radeon X1650 cards seem to have this problem aswell.. But the only advise I've managed to find on it is how to revert the settings on your xorg config. Any advise?
<sweatshopking> i have had windows since yesterday
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: exactly
<alexbe01> ikonia, time to get drastic :)  delete .mozilla and try again
<ikonia> odinsbane: because it breaks dependencies
<toxi1> Where do I find the log for messages given on shutdown ?
<ikonia> alexbe01: worth a try
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle open synaptic and look at the status bar
<ikonia> alexbe01: I'm just checking through some old bug reports to see if this has happened before
<toxi1> in /var/log ... ?
<ikonia> alexbe01: your using 8.04 I assume
<streather> hi guys, im having problems installing themes for emerald after upgrading to 8.04, is this the place to ask for help or should i go bug the guys in the compiz room?
<whiteeagle> 2084 installed
<sagredo> Hello studs of the Linux+GNU
<odinsbane> ikonia does that mean I have to reinstall it?
<sagredo> Ubuntu has told me there a program has crashed the system in a notifcation
<sagredo> Where can I further investigate this crash?
<kousotu> streather: you're not the only one wit that issue
<finek> kousotu, now i have fesity and when i reinstall it, will i have hardy or feisty?
<LjL> sweatshopking: see the link above. you download sbm.bin, and then from the live CD, you create a floppy by doing "dd if=sbm.bin of=/dev/fd0"
<ikonia> odinsbane: no, it may not exist in 8.04
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle i think that you'll be fine, though you can look at changelogs with the update-manager
<wad> LjL: Thanks for the info on OpenProj! It's ABSOLUTELY FREAKING PERFECT. :-D
<ikonia> wad: really, it opened all your tasks up fine ?
<q4a> hi all, is there owners laptop samsung q45, which have installed hardy on laptop? It is improbable, well and suddenly =)
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: and there are 913 updates available
<sweatshopking> i don have floppy....
<wad> Yep.
<Agilo> I'm trying to play a dvd on ubuntu totem but it doesn't seem to work. I installed libdvdread3 and all the codecs required but its stills saying that its missing plugin
<alexbe01> ikonia, you're going to love this - it didn't recreate ~/.mozilla :)
<ikonia> wad: thats great news
<odinsbane> ikonia, whats not to exist?  Its still linux isn't it?
<kousotu> finek: it should stay to what version you have
<wfclarke> kousotu: i just rebooted and i have to same problem. the see only the WIRED NETWORK but not WIRELESS and the sound is muted
<kinch> HI, all
<ikonia> alexbe01: can you show me "ls -la ~" please in a pastebin
<toyo|desk> hello I am running 8.04 and it came up as needing to update 5 packages however it fails when it tries to do so
<konstantin__> hi
<dax_> ragaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kousotu> wfclarke: I'd give that a shot first and foremost. it worked for me. just remember to do the "OTHER" option, and do not grab it from the list of wifi hotspots shown
<habit> Hello. Can somebody help with setuping scanner?
<bazhang> agilo what about libdvdcss2
<sriramoman> LjL, its working well!
<ikonia> dax_: what do you want ?
<streather> kousotu, is there a way to get it working or am i stuck until they update compiz/emerald theme manager?
<ikonia> habit: still having issues ?
<toxi1> The network controller gives me an error on shutdown. where is it logged?
<sriramoman> thanx very much.
<wad> All my Windows-using teammates, who had mocked my inability to load the file, are now eating their words. :-D
<bazhang> !it | dax_
<ubotu> dax_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Agilo> bazhang do I install it as well
<ikonia> wad: thats great news
<noodlesgc> habit what brand?
<habit> ikonia, :) Yep, dunno how to get it work. I don't have windows, so it becomes huge trouble.
<bazhang> Agilo: aye from www.medibuntu.org
<habit> noodlesgc, hp.
<kousotu> streather: I'm unsure, I tried all the gutsy work arounds, but fusion doesn't exist in hardy
<sweatshopking> there is no repair grub function in ubuntu like in windows?
<alexbe01> ikonia, http://pastebin.ca/1000466
<konstantin__> hi! i got problems with wine 0.9.59 installing rosetta stone ... can anybody help me?
<habit> sweatshopking, you can repair it.
<Agilo> bazhang I did sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 and it said that I already have the newest version
<noodlesgc> habit have you tried at all with the printer setup?
<sweatshopking> how?
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: and one more question, I want to upgrade to hardy, and doing sudo do-release-upgrade in terminal tells me I need to dl around 2200 MBs of updates, so are those ~1400 MB updates included in those???
<alexbe01> konstantin__, that's an issue with wine, ask in their forums
<Tan_> ATI's update manual claims there is a version of Catalyst linux software that supports X1650, but the links to downloading it leads to where there is no such thing for linux, and the installation guide links to an XP installation guide.. ,_,
<ikonia> alexbe01: thats exeptionally odd
<alexbe01> or...  i think #wine is here on freenode
<bazhang> Agilo: this is a dvd disc correct? standard or blu-ray hd-dvd
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle i think so. be sure to use the -m desktop switch though
<sweatshopking> habit: how do i repair grub?
<habit> noodlesgc, I have installed libxane-extras, than sane-tools for scanner detect
<kousotu> konstantin__: I'm still on wine 0.9.94 lol
<rrittenhouse> Does the Nvidia FX 5200 support compiz on dual wide screen monitors?
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: oh, thanks I haven't included that
<wfclarke> kousotu. when i double click on the sound icon i get this error " No volume control GStreamer plugins and /or devices found"
<ikonia> habit most websites said your scanner was compatible
<LjL> sweatshopking: then you can probably use it by burning it to a CD instead. type "sudo apt-get install sbm bmconf", and then run "bmconf", it should help you configure it and burn it to a CD
<ghabit> sweatshopking, prvmsgme
<whiteeagle> upgrading NOW
<whiteeagle> ;)
<Agilo> bazhang Its a normal dvd
<whiteeagle> bye
<kousotu> wfclarke: I can't help with sound, but wifi I can
<ghabit> ikonia, but how to make it working?
<GIn> hi, how do you install an emerald theme?
<Vecnah> can someone tell me how to change firefox mouse bindings?
<bazhang> Agilo: and you have libdvdread3 installed
 * Killah1114 eating
<odinsbane> I guess Ill come to the bitchx problem when I'm done installing thanks for the help.
<alexbe01> ikonia, yeah, i don't get it, this is a fresh install of hardy :\
<kousotu> LjL: he's running from the CD, unless he has a second drive, that won't work
<sweatshopking> thanks ljl!!
<rod0009> anyone has hp530???
<ghabit> noodlesgc, maybe you can advice me?
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: sorry, but when I do sudo do-release-upgrade -m i get: "do-release-upgrade: error: -m option requires an argument
<wfclarke> kousotu: when i check the list of connections i see only the WIRED CONNECTION and POINT TO POINT CONNECTION
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle -m desktop
<whiteeagle> oh, bummer
<wfclarke> kousotu: no wireless hardware
<kousotu> wfclarke: DO NOT SHOUT
<Agilo> bazhang do you think its because I've got to restart my computer after installing all the codecs
<Agilo> This is what it says: libdvdcss2
<whiteeagle> ok, bye
<Agilo> Sorry, it says this: There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<kousotu> wfclarke: and red what I said more carefully
<wfclarke> kousotu: sorry about that
<Agilo> bazhang yes i installed it
<kousotu> wfclarke: read*
<LjL> kousotu: you're right too... although i call having no floppy drive *and* only one CD drive looking for trouble :)
<noodlesgc> ghabit have you just run xsane and it was not recognized?
<Agilo> bazhang it took me a while tho
<bazhang> Agilo: what about vlc
<kousotu> wfclarke: I'll paste it NOE more time
<ghabit> noodlesgc, yes.
<kousotu> wfclarke: I'd give that a shot first and foremost. it worked for me. just remember to do the "OTHER" option, and do not grab it from the list of wifi hotspots shown
<Agilo> bazhang no, I'm installing it now
<harushimo> I'm doing a fresh install of Hardy because the upgrade didn't work
<Agilo> bazhang what is it
<osfameron> ah!  If I boot up with external monitor plugged in, then my laptop screen takes its dimentions (1680x1050).  But the signal isn't replicated to the external monitor.  How can I do that?
<kousotu> LjL: I call thta a laptop
<harushimo> I'm getting a buffer i/o error on fd0
<kousotu> LjL: since that's what I have
<harushimo> what does that mean
<bazhang> Agilo: a very nice player that will handle almost anything
<aeolist> hello everyone, what's happening with 8.04 and samba? all of the sudden my smb mount is asking for passwords etc
<ikonia> alexbe01: is't very odd that it's no re-creating that directory
<ikonia> alexbe01: I can't think of why
<Agilo> bazhang okay its done
<noodlesgc> ghabit odd, whats the exact model number of your scanner?
<osfameron> eeeek!  Now it worked
<ghabit> osfameron, do you know how to setup bootsplash image with 1680x1050 resolution?
<kousotu> Who asked tthen 5200FX question?
<Ax-Ax> how can i see a text file cli without editing it, just output it?
<osfameron> ghabit: no idea what you mean even
<ghabit> noodlesgc, hp scanjet g2710
<ikonia> alexbe01: more
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Ax-Ax: more $file
<genii> Ax-Ax: cat
<LjL> kousotu: my last laptop came with an external floppy...
<ikonia> Ax-Ax: cat $file
<alexbe01> ikonia, just removed --purged all of firefox, going to dump any remaining directories and start from scratch
<paynito> any asian users? i have terrible luck with http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com, any suggestions for a fast asian mirror?
<Ax-Ax> oki
<Skiessi> !info lmms
<ubotu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2524 kB, installed size 6420 kB
<bazhang> paynito: try tw
<Tan_> Oh well.. I'll return to bother you with my question another day. Have a good one, people.
<ikonia> alexbe01: I'm sorry but I can't see a situation outside of permissions where it would not write to that directory
<k20a> what do u rip a dvd with
<Agilo> bazhang it worked in the beginning
<toxi1> where can I find the log for error messages that display at shutdown ?
<Agilo> bazhang but then it crashed
<kousotu> LjL: mine didn't. Acer Aspire 3680-2682
<Agilo> bazhang it said something about decoder is leaking pictures, resetting hea
<kousotu> 2862, I think*
<toxi1> ﻿where can I find the log file for error messages that display at shutdown ?
<buha> How to i check which architecture I am running with ubuntu?
<toxi1> uname -a
<toxi1> buha: uname -a
<chi_>  :*
<noodlesgc> ghabit, odd, i dont know why it would not be working. try running xsane as root. thats what i have to do with mine
<genii> toxi1: Usually /var/log/messages          or also the last dmesg whish is also in there (/var/log)
<buha> thx :)
<k20a> what app do i use to rip a dvd
<toxi1> buha: no problem
<kousotu> paynito: try the #ubuntu-cn channel
<alexbe01> ikonia, apparently that helped
* Mez changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Welcome to #ubuntu the official IRC Ubuntu help channel || Get Ubuntu (the latest is 8.04 Hardy Heron) from: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download || #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support || Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades || It's Ubuntu Open week - see #ubuntu-classroom for more info
<ikonia> alexbe01: really ?
<toxi1> genii: thanks
<alexbe01> because it's holding bookmarks now
<ikonia> alexbe01:  I cannot explain that at all
<alexbe01> extremely weird :\
<ghabit> noodlesgc, same. I have executed 'gksu xsane' and it is not detected.
<genii> toxi1: np. There are also other logs there that may be useful if you scan over them
<alexbe01> nor can i, but i appreciate your help in trying to figure out the issue
<ikonia> alexbe01: welcome, glad your working
<sriramoma1> LjL, thank u.
<sagredo> Ubuntu has told me there a program has crashed the system in a notifcation
<sagredo> Where can I further investigate this crash?
<wfclarke> kousotu: i am sorry but what "OTHER" option are you talking about..
<noodlesgc> ghabit are you sure you have all the plugins installed?
<Agilo> bazhang it works now, but how do i add subtitles
<DB42> will mono 1.9.1 get into ubuntu 8.04 ? is so, when, if not, why ?
<toxi1> buha: if u wanted only the architecture u could have done a uname -m
<ghabit> noodlesgc, like what?
<bazhang> Agilo: with the srt files
<ghabit> noodlesgc, I have installed libsane-extras and sane-tools
<sriramoma1> LjL, now my dependencies have totally broken(they say dpkg --configure -a,but it ends with error) how do i undo?
<kousotu> wfclarke: nothing's showing up for wirless at all? not even "connect to other network..."
<kousotu> ?
<LjL> sriramoma1: you don't. *how* have they broken?
<sriramoma1> LjL, most packages have installed, though.
<whiteeagle> I am having a huge problem in here :( http://rafb.net/p/GbfuE546.txt
<alexbe01> yep, still working after a couple restarts...  absolutely bizarre
<sriramoma1> i used dpkg -i *deb
<alexbe01> but since it is working, i'm happy :D
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle the upgrade didn't work?
<wfclarke> kousotu: there is not wireless option , only wired networks. it's like the hardware driver is not loaded..
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: just see the pastebin http://rafb.net/p/GbfuE546.txt
<bazhang> wfclarke: does ifconfig show 3 entries or two
<DB42> will mono 1.9.1 get into ubuntu 8.04 ? is so, when, if not, why ?
<LjL> sriramoma1: right, but what's broken? pastebin
<bazhang> DB42: did you check packages.ubuntu.com
<chazco> Hi.. whats the prefered way to downgrade to Firefox 2? FF3 is way to unstable.
<W8TAH> can someone recomend a good program that will alert me upon arrival of messages in msn, yahoo or gmail boxes???
<ikonia> whiteeagle: why did you try to carry on with the update after it's clear the package checks filaed
<wfclarke> kousotu: just 2 . eth0 and lo
<ikonia> chazco: you can't really
<Fritzel> what's a good frontend for ffmpeg in ubuntu? or should I install winff
<kousotu> chazco: grab it from the site?
<chazco> Ah :( Will downgrade to Gusty if thats the case :(
<fearl> chazco: What instabilities are you experiencing?
<Flannel> DB42: If its not in it now, it likely won't be.  as to why... when was it released?
<bazhang> w8tah gmail notify
<genii> DB42: More of a development question, they may be able to answer or know in #ubuntu-devel
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle try sudo dpkg-reconfigure update-manager
<whiteeagle> ikonia: because I wanted to see what will happen, did that ruin something?
<ikonia> whiteeagle: thats a silly thing to do, something says "I've got a problem" and you carry on
<kousotu> wfclarke: I didn't ask you that, bazhang did
<chazco> fearl - The drop-down site list causes things to go way slow, rendering is quite slow, the flash issue is even worse than in FF2... Just not impressed.
<wfclarke> bazhang: just 2 . eth0 and lo
<bazhang> wfclarke: what does lspci say about that card
<noodlesgc> ghabit, im not sure what the problem could be, try googling you model number and include words like 'linux', also keep asking here
<whiteeagle> ikonia: I know it is, and I know I am silly
<chazco> I see FF2 in the repos but not sure if it'll cause clashes etc
<emefarr>  /ignore #ubuntu CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<ikonia> chazco: you see FF2 in the gutsy repo
<bazhang> emefarr: stop that
<ikonia> emefarr: what the devil ??
<kousotu> !caps | emefarr
<ubotu> emefarr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<whiteeagle> I get: the generated cache was invalid
<fearl> chazco: I haven't seen any of those issues, do you continue to experience them without Compiz enabled?
 * stdin blames popey
<chazco> ikonia - Only got hardy configured, its defiantly there
<Dvyjones> Anyone knows how to make ubuntu look like OSX Leopard?
<ToXi1> kick him
<benanzo> Is there a way to install debs from the repos per user rather than globally?
<popey> hmm?
<ToXi1> :D
<chazco> fearl - Compiz is disabled anyway
<valdomiro> nda
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure update-manager ?
<ikonia> chazco: get it in then, I'm suprised
<stdin> popey: the /ignore line ;)
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: yes
<popey> :)
<wfclarke> bazhang: lspci said "Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b"
<bazhang> Dvyjones: awn
<sipior> he's just trying to configure his irc client boys, back off...
<noodlesgc> whiteeagle still does not work?
<valdomiro> portugues
<bazhang> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<whiteeagle> noodlesgc: I get: The generated cache was invalid.
<ikonia> whiteeagle: remove the cache
<whiteeagle> ikonia: how
<ikonia> rm the cache
<buha> how do i see which module is tied to say... eth0?
<whiteeagle> ikonia: where is the cache located?
<benanzo> I would like to give limited users the ability to install certain software without sudo but only into their $HOME
<ikonia> whiteeagle: err r/var/apt/cache I think
<chazco> ikonia - Its downloading and installing, no clash reports yet
<bazhang> wfclarke: what is the id of that card
<noodlesgc> benanzo fakeroot
<fearl> buha: there is no really convenient way to do that I'm affraid.
<ikonia> benanzo: thats not practical as the .deb packages go to hardcoded destinations
<rod0009> anyone has intel GMA 950 Video card?
<noodlesgc> buha you could try sudo lsof | grep eth0
<wfclarke> bazhang: where do i get the ID
<kousotu> rod0009: I do
<fearl> buha: you can search google for lspci output, and discover that way via looking through lsmod... but nothing else really.
<rod0009> kousotu u use 8.0 ?
<benanzo> hmm -- that's tricky in a multiuser environment isn't it?
<kousotu> rod0009: what probalem are you having?
<mludi> Hi, I need to clean the home directory after users logout and copy some files to it when users login. somebody got a hint
<chazco> ikonia - It seems to work... no bookmarks etc, but its there
<mludi> ?
<rod0009> cant get visual effects going
<ikonia> chazco: I had no idea it existed in hardy
<kousotu> rod0009: Upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 las night
<buha> fear1: the only way to do that is to rmmod the module and see if the device is still working?
<whiteeagle> ikonia: ok, so what I did now was: "rm -rf r/var/apt/cache/ "
<ikonia> whiteeagle: whoaaaaa I didn't say do that
<rod0009> and they work for you?
<W8TAH> can someone recomend a good program that will alert me upon arrival of messages in msn, yahoo or gmail boxes???
<rellik> I made a really dumb mistake and let my battery die while gutsy was upgrading itself to hardy...   now the computer won't boot..  is there any way to fix this ?  I'm hoping I can just burn the CD and pop it in and tell it to 'repair' or something like that
<buha> noodlesgc: that didnt work, only went to next line and did nothing else
<kousotu> rod0009: you mean XGL?
<whiteeagle> ikonia: i first did rm r/var/apt/cache
<kousotu> rod0009: the flashy stuff?
<ToXi1> whiteeagle: do a mkdir /var/apt/cache
<fearl> buha: No! Simple look through lsmod for the a module relating to your google search...
<ikonia> whiteeagle: whoaaaaaaa
<whiteeagle> ikonia: but it told me that it doesn't exist
<ToXi1> whiteeagle you are not supposed to delete the cache directory:))
<benanzo> It might be interesting now we have policykit to allow the installation of debs from repos to a Home/Apps dir or similar if user doesn't use sudo to install it (if they have permission via policykit)
<kousotu> rod0009: 8.0 purges compiz and xgl, just reinstall xgl
<bazhang> W8TAH: gmail-notify
<whiteeagle> ikonia: it says mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/apt/cache': No such file or directory
<sipior> ToXi1: whiteeagle deleting the cache directory is harmless, no worries
<rod0009> i mean visual effects from the panel
<ikonia> benanzo: won't work, that path is hardcoded
<benanzo> that would allow admin to let users install games, etc without affecting the system or requiring sudo
<ikonia> whiteeagle: cd into the directory and see what exists
<W8TAH> bazhang: will that do yahoo and msn mail (hotmail) also?
<Freddo_Frog> Hey all
<bazhang> W8TAH: try apt-cache search yahoo or apt-cache search msn for more info
<rod0009> like normal and super ones
<rod0009> err normal - extra
<rod0009> uhm
<kousotu> rod0009: please explain more clearly
<Freddo_Frog> I was wondering if there was a way to make ubuntu connect to a wireless network on start up?
<W8TAH> kewl
<unop> whiteeagle, it is /var/cache/apt not the other way around :)
<W8TAH> thanks
<benanzo> ikonia: Yes I know it's hard coded -- I'm talking about changing it so it's still hard coded by the paths can change dynamically depending on if it's sudo/root installing or limited user
<whiteeagle> unop: oh
<whiteeagle> thats why
<sipior> rellik: try booting from the live cd, you may have to reinstall...
<ikonia> benanzo: you can't do that
<rod0009> kousotu im not registered
<rod0009> so could u add me tomsn?
<whiteeagle> unop: ikonia thanks
<benanzo> don't say cant...
<rod0009> ur*
<benanzo> It's a suggestion
<amerio> guys how do I change ownership of NTFS pArtition?
<ikonia> benanzo: thats not how the package managment works (or could work)
<benanzo> an Idea
<rellik> sipior that would really suck :(
<rod0009> send it private pls
<ikonia> whiteeagle: so your working now
<saito> I installed ndiswrapper and seems to work fine but it's not registering in modprobe <-- any idea's?
<sipior> rellik: depends on where the installation died, but yeah, it probably will suck :-)
<Tristam> Saito, is module ssb loaded?
<whiteeagle> just to make sure, I should clear the /var/cache/apt directory
<whiteeagle> right?
<saito> modprobe ssb doesn't show anything
<ikonia> whiteeagle: yes, but leave the directory
<whiteeagle> OK
<amerio> guys how do I change ownership of NTFS pArtition?
<saito> unless you mean something else (i'm a linux n00bie :r)
<rockstar_> Can I use the standard install disk to set up encryted LVM root?
<benanzo> OK, well the something needs to accomodate the ability for limited users to install software from the repos on the system safely, ie in the $HOME dir --
<Tristam> Saito, okay, then I dunno.  I had some issues with ssb and ndiswrapper conflicting after I upgraded
<saito> mmm
<ikonia> amerio: you can use the ntfs-3g driver, but I still advocate using native OS tools for native OS file systems
<sipior> benanzo: why?
<Tristam> Saito, try lsmod | grep ssb
<mohbana_> how do i update from gusty to hard?
<ikonia> benanzo: it's up to system administrators to repackage
<whiteeagle> !topic | mohbana_
<ubotu> mohbana_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<benanzo> because every enterprise OS does it
<bazhang> mohbana_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<benanzo> that's tedious and cumbersome
<ikonia> benanzo: no it doesn't
<amerio> ikonia: using ntfs-3g , I've installed it but dunno how to change the ownership
<adinc> bazhang: if my serial port is in use, how can i free it?
<saito> Tristam, greb not found :r
<ikonia> amerio: chown
<whiteeagle> and I still get the generated cache was invalid
<bazhang> adinc: in use by what
<benanzo> Windows doesn't allow software to install locally?
<saito> apparently i don't have greb (what ever that might be :P)
<benanzo> OS X certainly does
<amerio> ikonia: i tried chown but didnt work , still the owner is root
<ikonia> benanzo: thats not every enterprise OS
<whiteeagle> I cleared the directory and I still get the same thing
<bazhang> saito grep not greb
<na> does anyone have a problem with wireless
<ikonia> amerio: looks like it's mounted read only (type moount to check)
<Tristam> It's grep Saito
<case_> benanzo, any sane entreprise network administrator will prevent average users from installing anything to corporate computers.
<saito> ups :x
<jedimind> na: can you define 'problem' ?
<ikonia> amerio: mount sorry
<Tristam> lsmod | grep ssb
<bazhang> na please ask
<tales_2010> na: install ndiswrapper
<adinc> bazhang: when i try to access it with cu i get this error cu: /dev/ttyUSB0: Line in use
<wfclarke> bazhang: i think the id is 02:02.0
<amerio> ikonia: its rw
<saito> Tristam, ssb 32260 0
<ikonia> amerio: really, thats surprising, and your using sudo to change it ?
<saito> output
<jedimind> actually i have a problem w/ wireless, initially it didnt work so i installed ndiswrapper; and now it connects and works, but i can only get 1MB connection
<adinc> bazhang: also there is a warning that permission denied, but the permission for root is set to rw
<whiteeagle> ikonia: I cleared the directory, but I still get: The generated cache was invalid.
<CHT> hey...i need some help whit installation...!! when i install in XP its only pups up "could not access CD, please make sure other applications are not using it and try again"....
<bazhang> wfclarke: odd that is not showing; are you familiar with ndiswrapper?
<CHT> can someone help me??
<amerio> ikonia : I typed this - sudo chown -R amer:amer /media/sda6
<saito> well my wireless says it work it just doesn't :P
<ikonia> whiteeagle: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> amerio: and it's not happy
<na> i have a t60 and it does not work
<bazhang> cht you want help installing xp in ubuntu channel?
<adinc> bazhang: any ideas?
<sagredo> Hey
<Tristam> Saito, hang on, I'll paste the bugreport that I used to fix mine
<whiteeagle> ikonia: now I get: E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<sagredo> I do not have a scroll bar in Firefox 3 beta
<guillem101> This is sort of compiz /compiz-fusion question... but here we go: When I use NX-client with a single window configuration (evolution at a remote machine), the window becomes dark because compiz thinks the window has become unresponsive. I recall adjusting such settings in Beryl, but I'm unable to find them in compiz. Any clues?
<amerio> ikonia : also chown 775 /media/sda6
<sagredo> Anyone know how I can add one?
<SpoiledLia3> Hi everyone, is there someone who would try to help n00b to set up direct rendering (on old laptop), waste of time but... may be someone has nothing else to do, please (contact in private plz)
<CHT> need help installing ubuntu...have XP..
<ubuntu> can anyone help me to play video files in mplayer full screen it is stucking
<amerio> ikonia: noth worked
<saito> Tristam, okies
<ikonia> whiteeagle: create the directoies
<wfclarke> bazhang: ndiswrapper was my last resort. everything worked fine with ubuntu 7.10 but since i upgraded i have these problems..
<ikonia> amerio: you chmod 775 now chown
<tyle1> ubuntu: press F
<sagredo> ubuntu: if you're using the command line try -vo gl or -v gl flags
<amerio> ikonia: sorry I meant chmod
<benanzo> I guess it doesn't have to be software from the repos -- anyone can download a gz and run it from their home dir
<khaotik> is there a channel i could get some help with open office
<khaotik> ?
<tales_2010> is it easy to install kde on ubuntu?
<mediatu> my ubuntu 8.04 logout everytime when ill try go http://ubuntuguide.org   any idea
<benanzo> tales_2010: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> wfclarke: there are some bugs related to that card on launchpad--hopefully workarounds will be posted before final fixes are made
<na> any fixes for the wireless
<alexbe01> tales_2010, very: just sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop
<Keneo> tales_2010: yes, just do: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tales_2010> benanzo: oh yeah. it is
<tyle1> tales_2010 apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> kde3 or 4 tales_2010
<ubuntu> sagredo,  vo gl doesn't work
<alexbe01> aptitude!
<Tristam> Saito, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197558/comments/14
<whiteeagle> ok it updates the lists now
<tales_2010> 4
<TuxPWNZ> How do I use the GTK2 engines?
<alexbe01> in case you decide you don't like it, that makes it easier to remove
<bazhang> kubuntu-kde4-desktop tales_2010
<whiteeagle> ikonia: sorry if I am being annoying
<alexbe01> why do so many people default to recommending apt-get when aptitude has much better dependency management?
<wfclarke> bazhang: ok thanks for the help
<benanzo> apt-get is sufficient for 99% of cases
<sipior> alexbe01: apt-get is the default, and some people actually prefer it. why does it matter?
<saito> thanks Tristam  i'll see if i get it to work
<whiteeagle> ikonia: I don't get that error message anymore (the generated cache was invalid)
<ikonia> whiteeagle: it's not a problem, thats what we are here to help with
<ikonia> whiteeagle: so what the problem now
<benanzo> by default aptitude installs recommends
<ubuntu> can anyone help me, how to play full screen in mplayer i am using gnome when i use full screen it is stucking
<CHT> bazhang: do u undrstand my problem?
<Tristam> Saito, it should, your problem sounds just like mine and that link fixed it right up, you can try this real quick to see if it works:
<amerio> ikonia: even through gksudo nautilus , tried to change permissions from there it doesnt apply
<whiteeagle> ikonia: nothing
<Tristam> Saito: modprobe -r ssb
<whiteeagle> ikonia: thanks for helping
<ikonia> whiteeagle: great, your working. Well done
<Tristam> Saito: modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<benanzo> which can bloat the system with packages you'll never use or never even know about
<bazhang> cht you want to install ubuntu alongside xp? is that it? and ubuntu install is failing?
<Tristam> Saito: modprobe ndiswrapper
<tyle1> alexbe01: theyve supposedly improved apt-get to make it just as good as aptitude
<ikonia> amerio: you didn't use the -user option to mount it did you ?
<kousotu> does beryl work in hardy yet?
<whiteeagle> bye guys
<schasi> hi there
<SpoiledLia3> plz help with direct rendering
<ikonia> amerio: is it a local disk or a samba share
<khaotik> can anyone help me with a formatting problem i am having with open office? i need to save a file in text tab delimited, and when i upload the sheet to my website all of my quote marks show up as ? marks. does anyone know how to help me fix this??
<ikonia> kousotu: beryl is dead as I told you the other day
<bazhang> kousotu: no its compiz-fusion now
<schasi> wasn't there a installer where i could install ubuntu on windows into an "own environment", like into a vm?
<alexbe01> sipior, for the reason i JUST mentioned - especially when installing a massive metapackage like kubuntu-dekstop, wouldn't it make more sense to use aptitude, which can remove the entire thing effectively, which is something apt-get cannot do.
<bazhang> schasi wubi
<amerio> ikonia: from what I remember , about 1 year ago , when I mounted it I used root prev. to mount it , yeah its local
<dutch_> hey, i told ubuntu to use my soundcard by default, but i still can't hear any sound. im running hardy. is there something else i need to do?
<kousotu> ikonia: compiz-fusion don't ork on hardy it "doesn't exist"
<schasi> that installer installs it so i have to reboot, not like on a vm at all
<sipior> alexbe01: then use aptitude. what's the problem here?
<TuxPWNZ> How do I use the GTK2 engines?
<ikonia> kousotu: your talking nonsense
<ubuntu> which is the mplayer chat room
<CHT> bazhang: yes...when creating image in instalation it sais that it cant read the cd...
<ikonia> kousotu: it's installed by default
<khaotik> i even saved file as excel sheet and did it through my windows machine and still have the same problem
<kousotu> ikonia: plus.. looking for how to get emerald themes up again
<ubuntu> can anyone help me, how to play full screen in mplayer i am using gnome when i use full screen it is stucking
<fearl> ubuntu: hit 'f'
<alexbe01> sipior, nevermind
<ikonia> kousotu: how is looking to get emerald themes up a problem ?
<CHT> bazhang: or not access the cd...try later..
<sipior> alexbe01: don't worry, i don't :-)
<saito> Tristam, FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<khaotik> is there a channel for open office?
<ubuntu> fearl,  full screen im able to see but it is stucking a lot
<tales_2010> amazing :D
<tyle1> ubuntu: do other players work full screen? if not, it's not an mplayer problem
<bazhang> CHT: what did you use to burn cd
<Tristam> Saito, try ndiswrapper -l
<kousotu> ikonia: I upgraded from Gutsy, and my themes aren't working
<CHT> nero..
<Tristam> Saito, that will tell you if your adapter is detected
<bazhang> cht as data or image
<saito> it's detected (used the command before)
<Areku> to burn a CD? gnomebaker or K3b
<CHT> image
<xrth> I have an ATI card in my machine, but the motherboard also has an onboard intel graphics adapter. I get output on my screen connected to the ATI card, but ubuntu doesn't give me the option to activate the fglrx driver (in gnome). Is there a way to fix this?
<CHT> from ubunto.com
<Areku> gnomebaker is good
<ubuntu> tyle1, anything to do with settings in the player
<bazhang> cht try isorecorder2 and burn again
<hawke_> If Ubuntu Hardy is released, and is an LTS release, why does do-release-upgrade require the '-d' (development release) flag to do an upgrade from dapper?
<ikonia> CHT: it's ubuntu.com not ubunto.com
<fearl> kousotu: I believe emerald is no longer used, it defaults to using Metacity themes instead... there is probably a gconf key if you care to look...
<saito> net5523 : driver installed	device (0CF3:0002) present
<CHT> sorry....i know..:)
<zieberian> hi can everyboady tel me the german ubuntu chat ?
<CHT> bazhang: ok i try...what about using daemond tools?
<ikonia> zieberian: ubuntu-de
<bazhang> cht also check the md5sum of the iso
<Tristam> Saito: I'm not sure what else to tell you, maybe someone else more knowledgable can chime in
<TuxPWNZ> How do I use the GTK+ engines Themes?
<DanaG> Hmm.... when does the Intrepid cycle start?
<bazhang> !md5 > cht read the message from ubotu
<saito> hope so ^^
<kousotu> fearl: emerald uses meacity
<DanaG> I still think Intrepid is an odd choice... it makes me think "vrooom"
<CHT> bazhang: md5sum? sorry new in this...
<fearl> kousotu: No it doesn't, it is entirely separate.
<alexbe01> exaile hasn't been updated either :\
<saito> thanks for the effort though :) much appreciated
<bazhang> cht read the message from the bot
<tales_2010> bazhang: is it need to add a new source entry to sources.list to be able to get kubuntu-kde4-desktop?
<DanaG> quodlibet has working media keys.
<tyle1> ubuntu: you can try to change the video output settings, but it could have something to do with your x configuration.
<bazhang> tales_2010: you on hardy?
<kousotu> fearl: well, if it isn't used, why doesn't te upgrade remove it?
<sipior> hawke_: probably to ensure that folks don't accidentally upgrade an LTS release that was already working...
<DanaG> quodlibet has (more than) two views: collection view, folder view, and more.
<tales_2010> bazhang: 7.10
<DanaG> But folder view breaks if you set a base for the collection.
<fearl> kousotu: because you installed it explicitly?
<danl> I have a question concerning wireless keyboards, I have tried googling it, but when my system first starts up, my keyboard does not work until i press a couple keys and wait about 30-45 seconds. It works in grub, and stops working when X starts. Any ideas?
<Tristam> Saito, do you have the b43 driver loaded?
<kousotu> fearl: ??
<alexbe01> DanaG, who is that directed to?
<ikonia> kousotu: your supposed to use any external repo's before the upgrade
<bazhang> tales then yes you need to add ppa repos and install kde4-core not the package I suggested; www.kubuntu.org has the info
<fearl> kousotu: apt keeps track of that stuff... if you ever manually installed emerald, it won't remove it unless you tell it to.
<kousotu> ikonia: please explain, I'm confused
<ikonia> kousotu: where did you get emerald from  ?
<tales_2010> bazhang: ok , thanks
<DanaG> The media-keys thing is to whoever was asking about media keys, as I assume the exaile thing was about,
<kousotu> ikonia: snatic
<kousotu> saptic*
<bazhang> tales_2010: no worries ;]
<kousotu> ...
<ikonia> kousotu: but which repo
<saito> Tristam,  it's a net5523 driver
<kousotu> snaptic**
<alexbe01> i'm just talking about packaging the new version of exaile for the repos so the amazon issue is actually fized...
<tales_2010> :)
<kousotu> ikonia: gutsy
<dutch_> hey, i told ubuntu to use my soundcard by default, but i still can't hear any sound. im running hardy. is there something else i need to do?
<ikonia> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<tales_2010> bazhang: are you using 8.04?
<Tristam> Saito, oh, okay.  I've only played with broadcom cards with ndiswrapper
<sipior> dutch_: check that the channel is unmuted?
<amerio> ikonia: do u think I should use /dev/sda6 or /media/sda6?
<ikonia> kousotu: ok, so it looks like it's not in hardy for the upgrade
<bazhang> tales_2010: aye, and kde4 ;]
<ikonia> amerio: /meda the other is the device file that should not be changed
<alexbe01> used amarok in gutsy, and had to compile 1.4.9.1 because it wasn't available in the repos (fixed the amazon breakage)
<Wyzard> Can anyone offer some insight into why 8.04 doesn't do font hinting as cleanly as 7.10 and earlier versions did?
<dutch_> sipior: how can i check that?
<amerio> ikonia: then any other ideas?
<kousotu> ikonia: but it IS in hardy, it just doesn't work
<ikonia> amerio: not at the moment
<Johnny_5> how do i get my usb 2 work in vmware?
<ikonia> amerio: try unmountin it
<alexbe01> then with this reinstall, i made a conscious decision to use no kde apps so i installed exaile
<ikonia> kousotu: it's probably the gutsy version not removed
<tales_2010> bazhang: heh I really don't know if it worths upgrading to 8.04.. what's your opinion
<sipior> dutch_: in whatever mixer program you're using. alsamixer, gmixer, etc/
<alexbe01> ...and i'm going to have to compile my own there too to fix the same problem
<bazhang> Johnny_5: which version of vmware
<wad> Does anyone know how to share a desktop using vncserver? When the remote party connects to my box, they see another display, it seems.
<kousotu> ikonia: and yet it uninstalled the gutsy compiz?
<fearl> ikonia: nah, it would have upgraded it...
<amerio> ikonia: I cant unmount it by current user , but I can by using sudo
<bazhang> tales_2010: best wait for documentation and bugs to be fixed imo
<ikonia> kousotu: because there is a reaplcment version
<ikonia> amerio: unmount it as sudo then
<gerhard> hi i cant use sudo anymore
<amerio> ikonia: ok its unmounted
<tales_2010> bazhang: yeah.. =)
<ikonia> fearl: not if it's not available in the hardy repo
<kousotu> ikonia: ok, gotcha :)
<ikonia> amerio: now try to mount it again
<DaaT> hi
<bazhang> gerhard: what happened please explain
<dutch_> sipior: alsamixer seems to think it should be using onboard sound. how do i tell alsa to use a different card?
<gerhard> im always being told that the hostname "zarathustra" (which is my computers name) couldnt be found
<kousotu> ikonia: any idea if emerald may be supported at a later date?
<fearl> kousotu: it is the hardy version of both packages... whatever you used to get emerald to work before is what it will need now... (probably just emerald --replace)
<jkuhl> hi everyone! i've just installed xen on hardy, including the xen-friendly version of glibc. i still get the "your lib/tls is bad" thing in dmesg, did i miss something?
<ikonia> gerhard: you'll need to put it in your /etc/host file
<DaaT> anyone here not being able to enable Compiz, after updating from 7.10 to hardy? Using an ATI card
<ikonia> kousotu: no idea, I think it's replaced with ccsm
<amerio> ikonia: its the same , owner is root
<ikonia> amerio: now try to chown it
<gerhard> ikonia what do i have to put there?
<kousotu> ccsm
<kousotu> ?
<CaioAlonso> DaaT, which ati card do you have?
<ikonia> gerhard: actually show me the output of "mount" in a pastebin
<yao_ziyuan> linux doesn't have a Registry but it has hidden config directories (e.g. .gimp)...
<gerhard> ok
<fearl> kousotu: The output from ubotu just said it's in hardy  :/
<bazhang> DaaT: if you dont get a decent answer here the wizards in #compiz-fusion can help
<ikonia> kousotu: it's replaced by ccsm
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: Only the latest versions of VMware (Workstation 6, and Server 2 which is still in beta) support USB 2.x
<fearl> ikonia: ^^
<DaaT> CaioAlonso: radeon mobility 9700
<ikonia> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<CaioAlonso> bazhang, yeah
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: Earlier versions do USB 1.x only
<yao_ziyuan> which is an ideal haven for shareware registration info
<DaaT> bazhang: thanks as well :)
<sipior> dutch_: have a look at the multimedia selector in gnome. should be able to sort alsa out from there
<ikonia> fearl: so it did
<ikonia> fearl: well spotted
<CaioAlonso> DaaT, try to open the terminal and type compiz --replace
<DaaT> CaioAlonso: compiz worked in 7.10 without installing the ATI drivers actually
<DaaT> ok, trying
<CaioAlonso> DaaT, see what error messages show up
<Johnny_5> 1.0.4 build-56528
<amerio> ikonia: same
<ikonia> amerio: I asked you to show me the output of mount in a pastebin
<gerhard> ikonia: http://nopaste.biz/40739
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: VMware Server 1.x does not support USB 2
<kousotu> fearl ikonia: ok, since it IS in hardy, and I have rebooted a few times, any ideas HOW I make it show up?
<Johnny_5> hmmm....
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: USB 1.x should work fine though; you don't need to do anything special to make it work
<ikonia> amerio: looks like gerhard got it by mistake, sorry
<fearl> kousotu: I said, probably emerald --replace
<amerio> ikonia: u didnt ! but there is no output of mount
<Johnny_5> k
<ikonia> gerhard: sorry, what was your question
<CHT> bazhang: is isorecorder a software to burn image with??
<CaioAlonso> DaaT, then use the http://nopaste.biz/ site if you need to show us something
<amerio> lol ok
<ikonia> amerio: just type " mount" on the command line
<dcotruta> hello all
<bazhang> isorecorder2 cht yes
<DrHalan> hey guys ive a prob recently my ubuntu machine doesnt detect my usb wlan adapter anymore though it used to
<fearl> CHT: Use brasero or 'cdrecord --data filetoburn'
<Johnny_5> well @ the moment the usb don't seem 2 b workin' 2 all....
<dcotruta> i'm having some serious issues using rdesktop
<alexbe01> well then
<bazhang> fearl: hes in windows ;[
<alexbe01> exaile has something amarok doesn't
<fearl> DrHalan: Using ndiswrapper?
<gerhard> ikonia: i cannot use the sudo command anymore, because the command line cannot find the host "zarathustra" (my computers name)
<alexbe01> a decent repo to provide new releases
<amerio> ikonia: http://www.pastebin.ca/1000507
<dcotruta> the windows server has the printer drivers installe
<ikonia> gerhard: you need to enter your host name/ip in /etc/hosts
<fearl> bazhang: ew... heh
<ktne> hello
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: You have to tell VMware to connect the USB device to the virtual machine
<fearl> bazhang: Tell him about wubi
<DrHalan> Johnny_5: yeah a lot of usb adapters struggle too whats the matter?
<ktne> anyone here uses wubi?
<bazhang> fearl: ;]
<gerhard> ikonia: can i edit that file without using sudo?
<dcotruta> but using the -r printer switch doesn't seem to do anything
<ktne> i'm trying to install ubuntu using wubi
<ikonia> amerio: ahhh it's using fuse
<ktne> but for some reason wubi crashes
<bazhang> ktne busy box error?
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: should be on one of the menus, I think, though I haven't used Server in awhile (I use Workstation normally)
<Johnny_5> k
<ikonia> gerhard: use the livecd and mout your system files
<fearl> bazhang: It wil not require he use burning software.
<power> how can i get voice chat in ubuntu
<ikonia> amerio: I'm sure it can be done through fuse
<ikonia> amerio: I don't know but I don't think it can
<ktne> bazhang wubi installed won't run
<bazhang> fearl: good point ;]
<fearl> power: Ekiga softphone... but your friend needs to use a SIP client.
<ktne> bazhang wubi installer won't run
<CHT> bazhang: but when i install isorecorder its no exe file or shortcut..how to use it?
<amerio> ikonia: what fuse :S
<DrHalan> power use skyp e or ekiga
<ikonia> amerio: the technique your using to mount the disk
<microwaver> anyone having troubles adjusting brightness in 7.10?
<gerhard> ikonia: is there no other way?
<ikonia> gerhard: not really
<gerhard> ikonia, i have no live cd
<bazhang> ktne you get busybox error or just a problem with the cd
<fearl> amerio: user space file systems
<ackermann> hellow I need help: I have one question about a router (cisco): A serial interface on a router have a MAC address ?
<DaaT_> CaioAlonso: ok, that didn't go so well :P
<Fritzel> ok after playing with some settings I finally was able to get that video recorded, keep in mind I did loose alot of framerate by the act of recording, but in case anyone wants proof that the screenshot I showed yesterday was not simply gimped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRYYWa-a7NE
<ikonia> gerhard: you could try booting into recovery mode from grub
<power> i use skype but not voice in yahoo
<DaaT_> froze the laptop
<ktne> bazhang the wubi installer crashes
<amerio> ikonia: then how to solve that?
<ikonia> amerio: try mounting with the native ntfs-3g driver
<GhotiPhud> Firefox won't open on my system
<bazhang> ktne check the iso vs md5sum
<CaioAlonso> DaaT_, judging by your _ you had to reboot hahah
<DaaT> ;)
<ikonia> amerio: although I think that uses fuse also
<ktne> bazhang i have no iso
<fearl> power: That isn't possible currently, skype is available though.
<ktne> bazhang wubi is supposed to download ubuntu from the internet
<bazhang> ktne how did you install then
<DaaT> CaioAlonso: first line complained that xgl isn't present
<laeg> how do i watch videos.google.com in totem mplayer?
<fearl> ikonia: It is... it's about the only decent fuse fs currently.
<DaaT> then when trying the first text (pixmap iirc), it froze
<ktne> bazhang wubi is a windows application
<laeg> i used to be able to right clickthe video and play it in totem
<CaioAlonso> DaaT, go to System > Adm > hardware drivers and see if the proprietary drivers are on
<mediatu> my ubuntu 8.04 logout everytime when ill try go http://ubuntuguide.org   any idea
<bazhang> ktne perhaps try again or consider unetbootin
<Fritzel> er >< I just realized I said that yesterday to offtopic pardon the link ><
<DaaT> they are
<power> ok thanks fearl i have skype thanks
<ktne> bazhang that installs ubuntu n windows
<ikonia> fearl: than kyou
<ackermann> help me ... ?
<power> ill goback to freespire
<ikonia> power: by thenm
<ikonia> bye
<CaioAlonso> DaaT, if with 7.10 you didn't had to use them, turn them off and see if compiz works
<bazhang> freespire?
<microwaver> no one having trouble adjuting brightness on laptops?
<DaaT> CaioAlonso: even installed envyng and installed ATI drivers using it
<ackermann> hellow I need help: I have one question about a router (cisco): A serial interface on a router have a MAC address ?
<GhotiPhud> Can someone help me get firefox to open on my system
<DrHalan> guys, is it the same with linux that when i use a 64bit version hardware support is worse?
<DaaT> CaioAlonso: that's how I had them when I first updated to Hardy, but lemme try again
<microwaver> ackermann, no, only IP
<fearl> GhotiPhud: pkill -9 firefox-bin and try again
<ikonia> microwaver: why not just ask YOUR question instead of worrying what other people are having problems with
<power> cisco is good but i like dlink
<bazhang> DrHalan: sometimes yes
<kousotu> ok, used emerald --replace, but now it's not showing ANYTHING themewise
<CHT> bazhang: but when i install isorecorder its no exe file or shortcut..how to use it?
<microwaver> ikonia, that was my way of introducing my question :)
<Wyzard> DrHalan: Hardware support should be the same on 64-bit as on 32-bit, in general
<ikonia> microwaver: how about asking it direct
<microwaver> dlink is sub to cisco :)
<trebaruna> I can't seem to get RAID1 working (7.04, 7.10 or 8.04): the alternate installer keeps telling me there are no unused autodetect devices... any ideas?
<bazhang> cht you read their faq? no idea really
<GhotiPhud> I've already killed all instances of firefox
<Wyzard> DrHalan: There may be a few exceptions, but I don't know of any
<amerio> ikonia: same :(
<power> cisco in office dlink at home
<gerhard> ikonia: cannot i change my ip? i see that in the host file it is named 127.0.1.1
<ktne> anyone here using WUBI?
<ikonia> amerio: I don't think you can change the owner of the root point
<DrHalan> Wyzard, i never used a 64bit linux but everybody knows thats the fact on a windows platform
<ikonia> amerio: not thorugh fuse
<DaaT> ok, reboot needed
<DaaT> brb
<ackermann> microwaver: 10x for help man, but.. a LAN port ? on a cisco router ? :) have a mac address ?
 * amerio pulling his hair
<microwaver> I Can't adjust my brightness, not even with the applet. Anyone know how?
<ikonia> gerhard: that shoulw work $laptop-name 127.0.0.1
<sroecker> microwaver, what kind of laptop?
<ikonia> amerio: one of the prices of not using native linux file systems
<microwaver> sroecker vostro 1000
<alexbe01> definitely not a fact in windows, i tried xp x64, and had a few different pieces of hardware i couldn't use because drivers didn't exist.
<ktne> WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI WUBI
<ktne> anyone uses that??
<Wyzard> DrHalan: That's because Windows depends on drivers written by the hardware manufacturers, and many of them haven't made 64-bit drivers for all their older products
<ikonia> ktne: stop that
<ktne> ikonia nobody is answering :(
<ikonia> ktne: just ask like a normal polite human
<bazhang> ktne please dont
<gerhard> ikonia that command is not accepted
<ikonia> ktne: no-one will answer with your current attitude
<amerio> ikonia : me windows user before =)
<\pub\bash0r> hi
<ikonia> gerhard: what command ?
<fearl> microwaver: Ask your question on a single line please, makes it impossible to read and help you otherwise.
<sipior> ktne: maybe you could try throwing your rattle
<ikonia> amerio: move it to ext3
<Wyzard> DrHalan: Linux drivers are open-source and have pretty much all been ported to 64-bit by the Linux developers
<DrHalan> Wyzard, ok. what about binary drivers like nvidia or flgrx
<gerhard> ikonia: $laptop-name 127.0.0.1
<lunartear> anyone know if this has been handled in ubuntu?  http://www.nabble.com/Re%3A-Subversion-broken-in-backports.org--p8973587.html
<microwaver> ackermann, will answer directly
<t0m_> join #ubuntu-classroom
<ikonia> gerhard: thats not a command, you need to put that in your host file, replaceing $laptop-name with your laptop name
<Wyzard> DrHalan: nVidia's driver has a 64-bit version that works fine (I'm using it right now) and I'm pretty sure ATI does too
<microwaver> fearl, I can't adjust my brightness of my laptop, the applet doesn't work.
<xrth> I have an ATI card in my machine, but the motherboard also has an onboard intel graphics adapter. I get output on my screen connected to the ATI card, but ubuntu doesn't give me the option to activate the fglrx driver (in gnome). Is there a way to fix this?
<gerhard> ikonia but i cant edit my host file
<\pub\bash0r> when isolinux is unable to display the graphical language selection, can the language still be set somehow as kernel parameter? (I thought of something like "live lang=de")
<ikonia> gerhard: I've told you how
<fearl> microwaver: Have you checked launchpad?
<DrHalan> btw what genious made the new commercial on the ubuntu page its awesome :D
<microwaver> ackermann, I think they do. not 1000% sure.
<alexbe01> DrHalan, just don't expect flash and java to be a cakewalk (or is the java issue a thing of the past now?)
<gerhard> ikonia i mean if i can change my ip so i can use sudo to edit the file
<subject> Hi everyone, can any one help me with some boot problems I am having please?
<Wyzard> alexbe01: still an issue, and will be until Java 7
<dcotruta> anybody have any ideas with this rdesktop problem?
<microwaver> ackermann, the LAN and the WAN should have 1
<fearl> subject: If you wouldn't mind informing us of the issues...
<alexbe01> Wyzard, k, isn't java7 the version that sun is completely open-sourcing?
<amerio> ikonia : so there is noway to change the ownership unless I the parition is ext3
<ktne> anyone uses wubi please?
<ikonia> gerhard: what part am I not making clear. you have to update your /etc/hosts file with an valid IP address that can be reoslved in /etc/hosts
<microwaver> fearl, how do you mean?
<ktne> the wubi installer crashes!
<ikonia> amerio: doesn't look that way
<jg> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy: I get no indication that there is a new release, and if I try "do-release-upgrade" it says "No new release found"
<hawodi> I have cvs running in ubuntu feisty but can't connect to it from windows
<kousotu> emerald --replace only works as long as terminal is up, xgl seems to have been removed. who do I fix this?
<regis> hello,in which package can i find dh_iconcache
<Wyzard> DrHalan: alexbe01 is correct in pointing out that there's no 64-bit Flash or Java browser plugins -- that's the only really noteworthy 64-bit limitation I'm aware of
<CaioAlonso> subject, tell us what is going wrong ;D
<ikonia> hawodi: check the log files
<bazhang> kousotu: alt f2 emerald --replace
<sipior> ktne: does an error appear when the installer crashes? also, what was the installer doing when it died?
<DrHalan> Wyzard: what issue?
<Wyzard> alexbe01: I believe the plan is for Java 7 to be completely GPL, though I'm not certain of that
<amerio> ikonia: even if I login as root and change the parition using gui ?
<hawodi> am using tortoisecvs client to connect.
<ikonia> amerio: why do you think a gui will work
<ktne> sipior the installer tries to download stuff, the error is a page fault
<sroecker> microwaver, have you looked at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/159255 ?
<ikonia> amerio: if you change the partition it will format your partition
<\pub\bash0r> when isolinux is unable to display the graphical language selection, can the language still be set somehow as kernel parameter? (I thought of something like "live lang=de")
<Wyzard> DrHalan: The Adobe Flash and Sun Java browser plugins are not available in 64-bit versions
<User2005> Can I down Grade out Of hardy ? What would be the best way to do that ?
<Wyzard> DrHalan: on any OS (not just Linux)
<busfahrer> Excuse me, how do I go back to Firefox 2? (I just upgraded to Hardy)
<ikonia> User2005: re-install
<kousotu> bazhang: that doesn't work
<bazhang> ktne the issue may be server related--they are still slow some places
<fearl> Wyzard: It is, it will be basically what icedtea is doing, icedtea is now part of openjdk project - replacing non-free parts with classpath implementations.
<amerio> Ikonia: I mean changing the permission by loggin as root
<ikonia> busfahrer: there is a firefox2 packag ein teh hardy repos
<plagerism> So in hardy with gvfs, is mounting samba shares tottally screwed?
<User2005> No fun...
<ikonia> amerio: sudo is logging in as root
<kousotu> bazhang: produces an error about unable to open server blah blah..
<sipior> ktne: could you be more specific? what sort of page fault?
<fearl> plagerism: no
<ahmed> hello i can't open .m3u with audacious in ubuntu hardy
<ktne> sipior  8.04-beta caused exception C0000005 at address 686811A4 (Base: 400000)
<bazhang> User2005: reinstall gutsy
<subject> yeah ive installed ubuntu 8.04 onto an external HDD, when i remove it i can no longer access vista.
<plagerism> fearl: just the authentication part?
<User2005> ok thanks
<ikonia> ktne: why are you using the beta releas
<ibleed> User2005, i downgraded last night.
<fearl> plagerism: I was able to use samba perfectly well...
<sipior> ktne: that's the beta. surely you want the current?
<DrHalan> Wyzard are you guys seriosu? i cant use it then..
<Wyzard> DrHalan: so you can't use Flash or Java applets on 64-bit Linux unless you use one of the free alternatives (like gnash for Flash, which doesn't work very well)
<microwaver> fearl, i'll watch that, thanks for the link.
<ktne> sipior that one was linked on the main page of the website
<sipior> ktne: try downloading the latest and have another go...
<fearl> ahmed: install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Fjodor> Hi all. I notice that X runs as root with Hardy. Didn't it use to run as the logged in user?
<plagerism> fearl: against a Windows domain, or against another samba box?
<sipior> ktne: how long ago?
<lunartear> who should i talk with about dapper package updates?  svn and ssh inparticular
<Wyzard> DrHalan: There's a workaround for Flash involving something called nspluginwrapper to load the 32-bit Flash plugin, but I've had mixed success with it in Debian (never tried it in Ubuntu)
<fearl> plagerism: Workgroup.
<amerio> Ikonia: I just need that for sharing no more ! its complicated
<amerio> =(
<ikonia> amerio: I can't fix your requirements
<ktne> sipior it's the latest
<fearl> plagerism: You almost certainly don't need a domain setup.
<ikonia> ktne: it is not
<amerio> ikonia: I thank you for trying
<ikonia> ktne: thats teh beta
<ktne> sipior http://wubi-installer.org/latest.php
<DrHalan> Wyzard:  there are not much reasons for me to go for 64 bit so i just forget abou that
<kousotu> emerald --replace only works as long as terminal is up, xgl seems to have been removed. how do I fix this? (seems like XGL isn't working, is there some replacement for it?
<david_-_-> ok i need help whne i open add/remove in apps i type in zsnes it is showing but it will not let me click on it to install it.
<ktne> ikonia there i clicked and downloaded
<ktne> sipior Wubi-8.04.exe
<ikonia> ktne: then they have not updated it
<devin_> does anyone know why i can't drag the mouse ( left click) files and copy&paste them in nautilus?
<bazhang> david_-_-: what about from terminal
<ikonia> ktne: download the ubuntu cd
<Wyzard> kousotu: XGL is basically deprecated in favor of AIGLX
<ktne> ikonia but i need it installed on windows
<ikonia> ktne: there is a wubi tool on the cd as I recall
<HmAn> hi folks, i've updated from gutsy to hardy with RC and now i get "hdc: drive not ready for command", my BenQ dvd-burner isnt workink any more :( ...any suggestions?
<fearl> Wyzard: XGL was always intended as a temporary thing, Xglx if you have time to look into it.
<ikonia> HmAn: buy a new one ?
<Wyzard> kousotu: It was useful for awhile when video drivers didn't support AIGLX yet, but now ATI and nVidia have both added AIGLX support, so there's not much reason to use XGL anymore
<david_-_-> bazhang: it sayes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64888/
<gerhard> ikonia, i managed to edit my etc/hosts file properly
<DrHalan> kousotu XGL is also preventing ogl apps to work properly
<ikonia> gerhard: great,
<Wyzard> fearl: I know what XGL is, though I've never used it myself...  kousotu is apparently trying to get it working though
<User2005> bbl..
<gerhard> ikonia, now i wish to reinstall xmms which has been deleted since the update to 8.04, but i am told that it would be impossible to do so
<ikonia> gerhard: look if the package is in the repo
<gerhard> ikonia, i need xmms to view my monkey's audio files
<shadowvice> Hi, Im using Ubuntu 8.04 and Im trying to use Virt-manager but the cd-rom isnt showing up.  Ever though my system sees it?  Any thing Im missing?
<fearl> Wyzard: Yes, but I didn't recommend you look into xgl but xglx -- which is the full xserver, instead of a nasty hack on top of xorg
<bazhang> david_-_-: sudo apt-get install zsnes gives that error? gutsy or hardy
<\pub\bash0r> when isolinux is unable to display the graphical language selection, can the language still be set somehow as kernel parameter? (I thought of something like "live lang=de")
<david_-_-> bazhang: in hardy
<kousotu> Wyzard: I use a Intel 945 GM card
<gerhard> ikonia how? sorry i am not really used to these things
<ahmed> hello i can't open .m3u with audacious in ubuntu hardy
<david_-_-> bazhang: yes doing that gives that errpr
<fearl> bazhang: Make sure he has universe and multiverse enabled.
<ikonia> gerhard: open the package manager and see if the xmms package exist
<bazhang> david_-_-: please pastebin your sources.list
<henr2> Hello I'm using gnome and i would like to know if either gnomebaker or brasero are able to burn video dvd ?
<Wyzard> gerhard: Try audacious instead...  it's the same UI as xmms, and supports the same plugins
<fearl> ahmed: I already told you how to fix that.
<gerhard> ikonia, it does
<microwaver> fearl, the echo -n VALUE > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness works like a charm, praise to you
<Wyzard> kousotu: That's supported AIGLX for even longer than nVidia/ATI  have
<ikonia> gerhard: so click "install" on it
<justdave> So I have a Mac Mini that I just installed Ubuntu Hardy on from scratch.  It's hooked up to a TV via the composite output, but xorg is misdetecting the screen size.  the xorg.conf file looks like it's supposed to pass things through to an autoconfig thing instead of specifying it in the config these days (probably a good thing in general).  So where's the proper place to override the screen size nowadays?
<Wyzard> fearl: Why would I want to use that either, when AIGLX works out-of-the-box?
<ktne> what is the latest ubuntu i should download?
<kousotu> Wyzard: ok, but that doesn't show up in search
<david_-_-> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64889/
<ktne> 8.04?
<fearl> Wyzard: I just recommended you look into it, you don't have to  :/
<ikonia> justdave: in the xorg.conf
<fearl> ktne: yes
<ktne> but it's 3.8 gb
<PaRaSiTe2> I just got Hardy
<devin_> If I drag my clicked mouse in nautilus I get no shaded box why is this so?
<gerhard> xmms:Le paquet xmms n'est pas disponible bien qu'il soit listé dans la base de données.Les explications possibles sont que le paquet est listé dans les dépendances sans jamais avoir été publié, qu'il est devenu obsolète ou qu'il n'est pas disponible sur les dépôts vers lesquels pointe le fichier sources.list
<ikonia> ktne: thats a DVD
<PaRaSiTe2> And tried to install it
<ikonia> ktne: goto ubuntu.com
<gerhard> Wyzard, i will try
<ikonia> ktne: download the ubuntu 8.04 cd
<fearl> ktne: distrowatch.com tells of a torrent for the CD.
<PaRaSiTe2> But it seems I can't without formatting HDD... and losing Windows
<PaRaSiTe2> Help?
<free> 1500/jam
<bazhang> david_-_-: that is not your sources.list
<Fjodor> Does anyone know anything about emerald and gwd not working after upgrade to hardy? Nvidia, btw...
<Wyzard> kousotu: It's in universe
<ktne> ikonia can i run wubi from the ubuntu cd?
<PaRaSiTe2> I tried using GParted and the Hardy one, but it claims I only have 8Mb free.
<justdave> ikonia: specifically for hardy or is that a pre-hardy answer?  xorg.conf looks different in hardy. :)
<Wyzard> kousotu: The package is simply called "audacious"
<kousotu> Wyzard: I searched it..
<ikonia> ktne: I believe there is a wubi tool on the cd
<ikonia> justdave: for both
<david_-_-> bazhang: sorry didnt see your request for it where do i get the source list?
<rhys> does anyone here understand how the vpnc network manager plugin works?
<hawodi> can anyone help me with connecting to cvs from windows pls?
<Wyzard> kousotu: I'm assuming you're using 8.04; it's definitely there, but I haven't checked older versions
<gerhard> Wyzard, the audacious-mac package also seems to be unavailable which makes audacious useless
<bazhang> david_-_-: from /etc/apt/sources.list
<sroecker> rhys, what do you need to know?
<justdave> ok, so I need to change the monitor section back to how it would have looked on a pre-hardy system then
<ikonia> hawodi: look in the log file to see why it's not working
<rhys> it simply does not work while manual scripts with vpnc-connect work perfectly
<kousotu> Wyzard: that's a media player..
<PaRaSiTe2> Anyone?
<rhys> sroecker, i enter the proper info, though I am not sure the "authentication server" means.
<david_-_-> bazhang:  sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<ikonia> PaRaSiTe2: saying "anyone" means nothing to the channel, ask a question or don't]
<kousotu> "Audacious is a fork of beep-media-player which supports winamp skins"
<rhys> i override the username, enter my password and the group password, and it doesnt do a damn thing
<LjL> uhm, what can i use to accurately subtract an audio file from another? sox's "mix" function seems to mess with volume somehow (even after specifying "-v" for input files)
<sroecker> rhys, anything special in your configuration? like a CA-File or something
<rhys> david, you edit it. you dont run it. its a text file
<ikonia> LjL: can you do it with jack ?
<bazhang> david_-_-: what repos do you have enabled? make sure the first four are then hit refresh/reload and try installing again
<kousotu> Wyzard: I'm trying to use emerald, not play videos/music
<Wyzard> kousotu: hmm...  "apt-cache search monkey audio" only turns up five packages, and only one of them (jlgui, written in Java) seems to be something capable of actually playing Monkey's Audio files
<rhys> sroecker, no CA file. I imported the .pcf file anyway. The base config that works manually is like 4 lines
<justdave> I did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and it didn't prompt me for screen resolutions
<Wyzard> kousotu: oops, sorry, I'm mixing up people
<shadowvice> henr2:  Yes :D
<chazco> Hi... in the progress of reverting to FF2... anyone know where FF3 saves its bookmarks?
<absnt> Need help fixing a broken GDM, when I boot up the progress bar stops like 2inches in and I have to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to make it go further, it then says the GDM Greeter isn't working and keeps saying that
<david_-_-> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64890/
<habit> Hello. I have buyed a scanner - hp scanjet g2710 - anyone knows how to get it working?
<MrBill> I've just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy via the update manager and am seeing what might be odd behaviour.... When I attempt to do anything with sudo from a terminal window I'm getting an error saying "unable to resolve host my-pc-name"
<Ryan52> Can somebody who's running hardy pastebin all the files in /usr/share/tasksel/ for me?
<sroecker> rhys, you could pastebin your /var/log/syslog
<kousotu> Wyzard: lol, np, happens alot
<ikonia> MrBill: you need to map your hostname to a resolavable ip address in /etc/hosts
<LjL> ikonia: don't know... jack what?
<HmAn> ikonia: i ve installed ubuntu on a other hdd without probs
<ikonia> MrBill: its a know bug
<PaRaSiTe2> Anyone?
<Wyzard> gerhard: audacious is in 8.04, but I don't know about older Ubuntu releases
<ikonia> LjL: the application "jack"
<fearl> Ryan52: I wouldn't worry about tasksel, it is irrelevant to Ubuntu.
<HmAn> but wanna use my old installation
<ikonia> HmAn: ?
<ikonia> HmAn: what was your question ?
<LjL> ikonia: ah, not the sound system "jack"... not sure, isn't that just intended to rip CDs?
 * Ryan52 is trying to write a preseed file and needs to know the name of the tasks...
<Wyzard> gerhard: however, it's not clear whether it can actually play Monkey's Audio...  looks like jlgui might be the only packaged program (in 8.04) capable of  that
<absnt> Need help fixing a broken GDM, when I boot up the progress bar stops like 2inches in and I have to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to make it go further, it then says the GDM Greeter isn't working and keeps saying that
<HmAn> hi folks, i've updated from gutsy to hardy with RC and now i get "hdc: drive not ready for command", my BenQ dvd-burner isnt workink any more :( ...any suggestions?
<fearl> Ryan52: It is the tool Debian uses to choose packages at install time.
<MrBill> do i have to map it to a "live" IP or can i just map my name to 127.0.0.1?
<ikonia> LjL: I thought it was a an audio device interface too
<Ryan52> fearl: what does ubuntu use?
<ikonia> MrBill: localhost would be fine
<Ward1983> whats wrong with this syntax in a configure file please?
<Ward1983> AM_PATH_XMMS(1.2.4,,have_xmms=yes)
<MrBill> perfect, thank you
<fearl> Ryan52: meta-packages
<Wyzard> gerhard: Consider converting  your files to FLAC, which is also lossless, and well-supported
<bazhang> david_-_-: you have gutsy and hardy mixed sources; comment out the gutsy cd rom and the gutsy multiverse hit reload then try again
<fearl> Ryan52: Take a look at 'ubuntu-desktop' for instance... Ubuntu doesn't provide choices in that department at install time.
<Ryan52> fearl: debian just has the tasksels point to meta packages, too
<hunter> hi there can any one help me to install real player on hardy
<gerhard> Wyzard, i think i can reinstall xmms from other repo
<master_alvaro> hello
<hawodi> ikonia, thanks. Which log file pls?
<Ryan52> fearl: but I need to know this for a preseede file so I need to know what tasksel knows it as
<master_alvaro> does anyone use nvidia binary driver?
<ikonia> hawodi: the cvs one
<Limbeaux> is there a server manager for ubuntu servers type package, something like webmin ?
<kousotu> Wyzard: it's in gutsy, don't know about any others though
<genii> Ryan52: If you have it installed on a box, run it to see what tasks are available to do. Usually install *buntu-desktop and lamp server    are in there at least
<Ryan52> fearl: cause ubuntu still uses tasksel
<david_-_-> bazhang: the gutsy at the top?
<Wyzard> gerhard: xmms is barely maintained anymore and pulls in the ugly old GTK 1.2 library
<ikonia> lilebox is the closest, but if you need a tool like that, in my view you shouldn't be managing a server
<bazhang> david_-_-: and the bottom both of them (three in total)
<PaRaSiTe2> I can't seem to resize my Windows HDD, any help? I've used the Hardy one and GParted, neither work. It claims I only have 8Mb free when I have over 37Gb.
<chazco> Hi... in the progress of reverting to FF2... anyone know where FF3 saves its bookmarks?
<fearl> Ryan52: No it doesn't.
<absnt> Need help fixing a broken GDM, when I boot up the progress bar stops like 2inches in and I have to hit Ctrl+Alt+Del to make it go further, it then says the GDM Greeter isn't working and keeps saying that
<genii> fearl: Ubuntu-desktop is a package and not a task, as like for instance to install a lamp server
<Wyzard> gerhard: and it's not really XMMS itself that matters, but the .ape plugin for it
<ikonia> Limbeaux: that was for you
<Ryan52> genii: Im asking for somebody to pastebin it for me because I dont have a ubuntu box
<hawodi> k. will look at ra.
<david_-_-> bazhang: done
<ikonia> Limbeaux: also why not use the desktop version
<Ryan52> fearl: the alternate installer does
<bazhang> PaRaSiTe2: defrag in windows
<rhys> sroecker, is that where the daemon prints its errors?
<rhys> ahh. Im looking at it now. it prints via a command the config parameters. I will work on that a bit. thanks. Damn GUIs
<hunter> hi thre can any one help to install real player on hardy pls
<LjL> ikonia: no, doesn't have that feature according to the manpage
<gerhard> Wyzard, thats right
<sroecker> rhys, yes
<dcotruta> rdesktop help, anyone?
<ikonia> LjL: rats, I wasn't certain
<gerhard> Wyzard, what was that other tool? jlgui ?
<kousotu> emerald --replace only works as long as terminal is up, xgl seems to have been removed. how do I fix this? (seems like XGL isn't working), is there some replacement for it?
<bazhang> david_-_-: now refresh reload and try again
<sroecker> rhys, http://pastebin.com/
<spydon> Does anyone know a tutorial or something of how to do a multi-boot cd with kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Ryan52> dcotruta: whats your problem with it?
<devin_> can someone please tell me why there is no Click and Drag in nautilus ?
<Limbeaux> yeah  -- it makes it easier for people not familiar with linux to add users and such when i am not around
<ikonia> spydon: they are the same OS why not just install both desktop apcakge
<ikonia> Limbeaux: so use the desktop version
<microwaver> spydon, why is that necessary? if you just can change sessions?
<fearl> devin_: there is.
<PaRaSiTe2> bazhang: It's 2% fragmented, but OK.
<Wyzard> gerhard: I've never used jlgui, but in "apt-cache search monkey audio" it appears to be the only thing that can actually play the format
<ikonia> Limbeaux: lots of nice gui tools
<unop> spydon, you can have kde and gnome side by side
<spydon> ikonia, I shall not install them
<rhys> sroecker, I got it. massive lag there
<gerhard> very well
<spydon> unop, I know
<gerhard> i will try jlgui
<LjL> ikonia: although sox *really* should do it, anyway... there must be some subtlety i'm missing
<Wyzard> gerhard: no idea how well it works
<spydon> i need them on a live cd
<Ward1983> whats wrong with this syntax in a configure file please?
<Ward1983> AM_PATH_XMMS(1.2.4,,have_xmms=yes)
<absnt> Someone please help with my broken GDM greeter!
<spydon> and not side by side
<Limbeaux> that is probably while i will have to do
<bazhang> PaRaSiTe2: then nvm; you want to resize ntfs?
<rhys> sroecker, i do IT and extensive slackware/Arch etc. its the over systems im not used to
<david_-_-> bazhang: nope same thing
<PaRaSiTe2> Yeah.
<JediMaster> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu Server install comes with SSH installed as default?
<gerhard> Wyzard, i will see. thanks for the hint
<ikonia> Ward1983: stop asking 1.) thats nothing to do with ubuntu 2.) thats not a conifugre error
<PaRaSiTe2> @ bazhang.
<devin_> fearl can you left click and get a highlighted box around files you want to copy&paste?
<Wyzard> Ward1983: Why are you compiling XMMS?
<bazhang> david_-_-: sudo apt-get update shows what
<ikonia> LjL: I'm not massive with sox
<fearl> devin_: yes
<Wyzard> gerhard: Unless you specifically need .ape format, FLAC would be preferable
<devin_> fearl hmm odd that i can not
<UBUNTUJAY123> how do i upgrade wiht a cd-rom
<hawodi> ikonia: there is no log file cvs folder
<Ward1983> Wyzard, im not compiling xmms, im compiling a plugin for g15deamon
<unop> spydon, well, it's straight forward nonetheless -- install ubuntu first, install kubuntu second and edit grub accordingly
<ikonia> hawodi: make sure logging is enabled
<jg> I'm trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy: I get no indication that there is a new release, and if I try "do-release-upgrade" it says "No new release found"
<sroecker> rhys, sorry, so much new users here today :)
<gerhard> Wyzard, but i have a giant collection in monkeys audio format
<Ward1983> ikonia, im sorry then i need to go look for another distro where they DO give help
<ikonia> Ward1983: ok
<spydon> unop, I dont want to install!
<PaRaSiTe2> bazhang: Does it work with NTFS?
<bazhang> Ward1983: good luck with that ;]
<hawodi> how do I enable loging pls?
<absnt> Someone please help with my broken GDM greeter!
<david_-_-> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64891/
<Ryan52> hawodi: logging of?
<Ward1983> bazhang, well i meant without arrogant idiots like ikonia
<gerhard> Wyzard, it would take very much efforts to transform all these files to FLAC format
<sartek> gerhard: hey i've a tutorial here http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html you can get monkey's codec from here http://public.www.planetmirror.com/pub/sf/m/ma/mac-port and compile it, tell me if something goes wrong
<master_alvaro> i have question for nvidia users: what framebuffer do you use? what say "fbset -i"? which modules have you in /etc/modules and /etc/initramfs-tools/modules? whats say: "lsmod | grep -i fb"?
<kousotu> emerald --replace only works as long as terminal is up, xgl seems to have been removed. how do I fix this? (seems like XGL isn't working), is there some replacement for it?
<ikonia> Ward1983: ok,
<Wyzard> gerhard: I'm sure there are scripts available that can help with conversion
<unop> spydon, you want people to read your mind?
<david_-_-> bazhang: same it shows but is unclickable.
<genii> Ryan52: Here's a screenshot of tasks available on my system for instance http://i27.tinypic.com/w99tgm.png
<Ryan52> genii: thanks
<spydon> unop, sorry I said that to ikonia before and I thought it was you :P
<Wyzard> gerhard: and you won't lose anything in the process since both formats are lossless
<Fjodor> Would anyone know what to make of the outout of strace emerald --replace? It just seems to loop and receive -EAGAIN signals...
<rhys> sroecker, perfectly understand. I noticed some of the errors they're pasting. with 8.04 out now...I'm doing this as a professional task. I prefer my simplicity
<genii> Ryan52: np
<bazhang> david_-_-: close add/remove
<Ward1983> wow lossless formats is about ubuntu?
<Ward1983> damn
<doofy_> does the installer allow you to resize ntfs?
<spydon> unop, there is so many people in here so I gete totally confused :P
<rhys> Ward1983, what?
<david_-_-> bazhang:  i did and i refreshed and updated
<rhys> doofy_, partedmagic < google it
<ikonia> Ward1983: I thought you where looking for a new distro ?
<bazhang> Ward1983: please take the attitude to ##windows thanks
<absnt> Someone please help with my broken GDM greeter!
<Ward1983> rhys, nothing jsut ignore me
<david_-_-> bazhang: its saying same thing in term when i type in sudo apt-get install zsnes.
<hawodi> Ryan52: didn't see any log file. How do I enable logging pls?
<unop> spydon, i suggest therapy through meditation :)
<fearl> absnt: What is wrong with it?
<ikonia> hawodi: look in the config file where it's set to log (assuming it is set)
<doofy_> rhys, so im assuming it doesnt. I don't want to resize NTFS, im trying to help my friend install and I was sure if he was going to have to do more than just use the installer
<bazhang> david_-_-: what does apt-cache search zsnes return
<spydon> unop, I'm already taking therapy through linux :P
<Ward1983> ikonia, how come you dont bitch to others taling about various stuff? i just need help...
<absnt> fearl: when I boot up it hangs at the progress bar and I ahve to hit ctrl+alt+del to get it to go, then it says the GDM Greeter isnt working and just keeps saying that
<ikonia> spydon: it's a hard channel to follow, if possible always try to same peoples names and they will do the same to you, it makes it easy to follow
<bazhang> !ot | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rhys> Ward1983, help with what ?
<ikonia> Ward1983: they ask questions a.) nicley b.) relevant to ubuntu
<kousotu> Ward1983: maybe you're a windows kiddie, but WE here, actually try to learn and help, and we're all here by hoice, learning and debugging TOGETHER
<PaRaSiTe2> bazhang: It is NTFS.  Does it still work?
<Ward1983> kousotu, i use ubuntu for 2 and a half yearm whats wrong with you people?
<fearl> absnt: what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have to say about the matter?
<rhys> doofy_, true. by generally, partedmagic is a project you want to chukc 5$ at through paypal and keep the disk handy at all times.
<doofy_> rhys, looks like it does resize ntfs though
<david_-_-> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64892/
<ikonia> spydon: that should read "say peoples names" not same peoples names
<kousotu> Ward1983: define "us people"
<bazhang> PaRaSiTe2: should do; you might look into getting the partedmagic live cd imo though
<ikonia> Ward1983: then you should know how to report a simple error
<dwhsix|work> any suggestions for a good screencast recorder?  istanbul and byzanz are in repository, neither looks particularly impressive by their description...
<sroecker> rhys, you could also start NetworkManager --no-daemon for better debugging
<popey> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Limbeaux> does anybody know if terminal server in ubuntu works like windows termial server in remote admin mode (basicaly remote desktop) or does it just serve up a complete os to thin clients?
<spydon> ikonia, I understand, but its hard when so many people answers at the same time :P
<devin_> aright well i can't Click and Drag while files being shown as (view as list) why so?
<popey> dwhsix|work: i use recordmydesktop and xvidcap
<Ward1983> ikonia, it reports a syntax error and i dunno that specific syntax... is that so hard to understand???
<ikonia> Limbeaux: look a the ltsp project
<Ward1983> FFS
<fearl> kousotu: please don't feed the trolls... they come back
<Limbeaux> thanks
<PaRaSiTe2> bazhang: I tried GParted on the System Rescue Live CD
<PaRaSiTe2> Same thing.
<david_-_-> bazhang:  i have gotten the file off rombomb but its .tar i do not know how to install it that way.
<absnt> fearl: what am i looking for?
<jujarian> i'm running xen on hardy as dom0 with libc6-xen/hardy 2.7-10ubuntu3, but still getting "Currently emulating unsupported memory accesses in /lib/tls glibc libraries" in dmesg. what's going wrong there?
<ikonia> Ward1983: good luck with your new distro
<Wyzard> Ward1983: Most people here are probably not developers and don't have experience using autoconf
<fearl> absnt: Any errors...
<kousotu> fearl: I'm used to trolls, and I'm quite good at smiting them in short order
<ikonia> Wyzard: I'm mre than capable of using autoconf thanks
<bazhang> david_-_-: no need for that--need to fix your serious repo problem
<ackbahr> Hello! Where can I discuss Hardy issues?
<ikonia> ackbahr: welcome. here is fine
<Ward1983> Wyzard, well i was hoping someone would, but i know my chances wouldnt be great
<fearl> kousotu: Does no good, you're giving them what they want.
<Wyzard> ikonia: I said most people, not everyone  :-)
<ikonia> Wyzard: true
<fearl> ackbahr: here
<rhys> sroecker, networkmanager is not a service set under init.d ... unless its networking?
<Wyzard> Ward1983: so please don't get angry with the entire channel and start insulting people because nobody answered your question
<kousotu> emerald --replace only works as long as terminal is up, xgl seems to have been removed. how do I fix this? (seems like XGL isn't working), is there some replacement for it?
<david_-_-> bazhang:  i type in all of no need for that--need or just --need ?
<ikonia> Wyzard: the problem is I told him what he was pasting wasn't actually the error
 * fearl didn't even see the question Ward1983 asked
<Ward1983> Wyzard, still to start acting like that just because i ask something... man am i glad there are localised channels with normal people (so yesm i dont need you ikonia)
<rhys> How do I bring general automatic networking down to run it in debug mode?
<Ward1983> fearl, sorry ikonia said i needed to stop asking so i stopped
<ikonia> Ward1983: if you cant be polite, not name call and abide by the code of conduct I'd ask you to not speak
<fearl> Ward1983: suite yourself
<bazhang> david_-_-: sorry that is not my meaning--you need to fix your sources.list problem and dont try to install tarballs
<master_alvaro> have anyone nvidia binary driver?
<Ward1983> ikonia, thats NOT what you said, scroll up...
<fearl> master_alvaro: What is wrong with it for you?
<ackbahr> Great. I upgraded yesterday, and my Nvidia graphic card doesn't seem to work anymore; tried to install other pilots and utilities, but nothing accepts to install either. Is the problem known/solved?
<Wyzard> Ward1983: My recommendation would be to try a developer-oriented channel
<Ward1983> ikonia, you kindof told me to STFU
<ikonia> Ward1983: you scroll, up that is what I said
<sroecker> rhys, I gets started by /etc/init.d/dbus
<fyrfry> The bottom panel on my desktop will quite often have scrambled colors rather than properly rendering the images
<fearl> Ward1983: Stop... ask your question, or try #gcc or something.
<master_alvaro> fearl: i have problem with framebuffer
<ikonia> Ward1983: nope
<Ward1983> Wyzard, thankyou i will
<aki_> When I try to update 5.10 to 6.04 by checking for updates with the Update Manager, I get a popup saying "Please upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. The version you are running will no longer get security fixes or other critical updates. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade information."
<bazhang> !ops | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Wyzard> Ward1983: I'd ask here for problems with *running* a configure script, but not for help with writing one  :-)
<fyrfry> How do I fix that?
<master_alvaro> fearl: what fb do you have?
<david_-_-> bazhang:  how do i fix the source.list?
<aki_> Now how can I do that without the Update Manager?
<absnt> fearl: no errors
<popey> bazhang: no need i think
<TheWarden> Hi. I'm trying to setup a network shared printer from a XP Pro system on my ubuntu system however for the life of me I can't seem to get see the printer. Heck I even disable my Zone Alarm Pro on XP but that didn't even help. Any ideas?
<bazhang> sorry popey
<kousotu> emerald --replace only works as long as terminal is up, xgl seems to have been removed. how do I fix this? (seems like XGL isn't working), is there some replacement for it?
<popey> not that I'm an op round here - meh
<Johnny_5> if i got 2 the vmware site & download it will it just upgrade what i got?
<fearl> absnt: There has to be... throw it on dpaste.org for me
<Fjodor> kousotu: just wondering - which card to you have since you want to use Xgl?
<Ward1983> Wyzard, LOL im not writing one :) as i explained im compiling a xmms plugin
<mpakas> how can i connect to another server?
<User2005> That was odd thing seems to be working
<ikonia> Ward1983: and I told you the line you pasted is not the error
<Ward1983> Wyzard, sorry if that didnt came across right
<fearl> mpakas: /newserver to stay on this one... or just /server
<ikonia> Ward1983: anyway, best of luck with your new distro
<kousotu> Fjodor: Intel 945GM family
<gerhard> Wyzard, jlgui doesnt seem to work very well
<mpakas> thank you
<fyrfry> The bottom panel on my desktop will quite often have scrambled colors rather than properly rendering the images.  It is set to autohide and not expand.  How can I fix this?
<rhys> sroecker, thats intuitive. :\ so...alright. I'll start killing things myself. sigh.
<absnt> fearl: there isn't a Xorg.log, its Xorg.0.log or Xorg.9.log
<rhys> time to go. adios
<mpakas> sweety :D
<Ward1983> ikonia, ./configure: line 20682: syntax error near unexpected token `1.2.4,have_xmms=yes
<Cygoku> Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<fearl> absnt: I said Xorg.0.log
<kousotu> TheWarden: try ##windows
<User2005> I'm going to see if the other kernels work ...Any Thoughts ?
<Ward1983> ikonia, i told you it was a syntax error and i pasted the corresponding line
<fearl> absnt: in /var/log
<Ward1983> i think some people are feeling a bit popular today...
<PaRaSiTe2> Can anyone else help me?
<ikonia> Ward1983: thats no the line
<Wyzard> Ward1983: You asked about syntax of:  AM_PATH_XMMS(1.2.4,,have_xmms=yes)
<User2005> sound also...
<ikonia> Wyzard: exactly
<TheWarden> kousotu: ahh why I'm setting up the printer on my ubuntu system not on windows?
<Ward1983> Wyzard, yes thqt is the line out of the configure file
<DR_K13> lol internets
<absnt> fearl: oh, ok ill post it, but I searched for (EE) and got nothing
<bazhang> I'm taking a break for a short bit david_-_- be back in a few
<Wyzard> Ward1983: OK; I thought you were writing a configure.ac file or something
<Fjodor> kousotu: That seems to work fine with aiglx on my laptop (not on right now). Is the problem that emerald doesn't get started when compiz does, leading you to run emerald --replace in a terminal and having emerald quit when you quit the terminal?
<absnt> fearl: btw im using the live disk because i cant even get in =/
<TheWarden> kousotu:  the printer is physically attached to the windows system but want it setup on the ubuntu system as I have the printer shared
<fyrfry> The bottom panel on my desktop will quite often have scrambled colors rather than properly rendering the images.  It is set to autohide, be clear and not expand and I want to keep that, but how can I fix this?
<kousotu> TheWarden: sorry, ou made that sound bad
<Fjodor> kousotu: Or did I misunderstand something?
<aki_> When I try to update 5.10 to 6.04 by checking for updates with the Update Manager, I get a popup saying "Please upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu Linux. The version you are running will no longer get security fixes or other critical updates. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org for upgrade information." Now how can I do that without the Update Manager?
<Ward1983> Wyzard, again: as i explained im compiling a xmms plugin for g15daemon, im talking about its configure file
<nikin> are there any projects on creating a small adnd usable presentation program for gtk? or OO.o impress is my only choise?
<ikonia> aki_: I don't think you can go from 5.10 to 6.06 by update
<ikonia> aki_: I think you have to reinstall
<ikonia> aki_: but thats only a comment from memory
<ikonia> Ward1983: speak tot he mainter or support in your new distro
<Wyzard> Ward1983: so you're getting an error when running ./configure (this wasn't clear previously)
<kousotu> Fjodor: yea. I upgraded from Gutsy, and everythign worked untill I did
<fearl> nikin: Impress is the only option, sorry... although there is also kpresent if you prefer Qt to java beasts.
<ikonia> Wyzard: it doesn't matter, it's still not the error line
<Ward1983> ikonia, you're ignored so you can stop now
<aki_> ikonia, I follow as it say at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades#head-8f6f04846f29e7ce769e50cbfd30f0d4a301f12c
<genii> aki_: For that old, you need to upgrade by way of changing sources.list to be dapper instead of breezy
<kousotu> Fjodor: now I'm just trying to make it all cooperate again
<ikonia> aki_: looking
<Ward1983> Wyzard, correct, sorry if it wasnt clear
<Fjodor> kousotu: Try opening ccsm
<fearl> Ward1983: try 'apt-get build-dep xmms'
<fyrfry> The bottom panel on my desktop will quite often have scrambled colors rather than properly rendering the images.  It is set to autohide, be clear and not expand and I want to keep that, but how can I fix this?
<ikonia> !offtopic | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ward1983> fearl, i will thanx
<nikin> fearl: for me qt is a beast... having only 2.8 gig HDD and xfce
<aki_> genii, Okay, where is sources.list?
<absnt> fearl: http://pastebin.com/d6934bd2d
<aki_> I'm sorry, I'm really a newbie at Ubuntu and Linux whatsoever
<hoelk> say.. i just realized my var/log folder is kinda 1gb in size
<fearl> aki_: don't edit that... use System > Administration > Software Sources
<nikin> fearl: but thanx anyway.. i only hope that there will be something similar as gnumeric to calc
<kousotu> Fjodor: how?
<Fjodor> kousotu: Then go to the prefs for the Window Decoration plugin
<ikonia> aki_: thats good info. the sources.list is in /etc/apt/
<hoelk> "syslog", "kern.log" and "debug" ar all nearly 200mb
<hoelk> are they really needed?
<Fjodor> kousotu: type ccsm in a terminal window
<ikonia> hoelk: logrotation
<genii> aki_: /etc/apt/sources.list                  inside there will be references to the codename of the version, change it to next version, in this case dapper from breezy. You need to open it with admin rights to change it also, so: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ward1983> fearl, same error
<ikonia> hoelk: log rotation
<fearl> Ward1983: What is the plugin?
<hoelk> whats log rotation?
<TheWarden> argh this shouldn't be hard what am I missing
<ikonia> !offtopic | Ward1983
<ubotu> Ward1983: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kousotu> Fjodor: I have been using that
<Cygoku> Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<PaRaSiTe2> Well, thanks all I suppose.
<ahamino> hi, I am having trouble enabling agilx on hardy
<Veinor> Quick question about upgrading from gutsy to hardy using the alternate cd: if my graphics card works fine using a restricted driver in Gutsy but it's not finding any restricted drivers on the Hardy  livecd (no internet connection) will my drivers not work anymore after the upgrade?
<alexbe01> i didn't think breezy was supported these days
<fearl> absnt: please add '| tail -n50' to the command I told you.
<ikonia> alexbe01: it's not
<ikonia> alexbe01: hence why he's upgrading
<genii> fearl: That option in the package manager is not available in the version he uses
<Ward1983> fearl, just a sec i'll get the link
<alexbe01> would be less painful to install fresh, i would think
<ikonia> why are we discussing this, this is nothing to do with ubuntu support
<Fjodor> kousotu: Indeed. What does the Window Decoration plugin say it's using as the command to launch a window decorator?
<fearl> genii: uhh... it's been there since 0.5 and remains in 0.7...
<ikonia> alexbe01: I agree with that
<Veinor> I don't want to upgrade and then not be able to use compiz or anything.
<alexbe01> but cool :)
<ahamino> can anybody help with compiz on ubunt
<angela__75> hello there!
<hoelk> ikonia: whats log rotation?
<Ward1983> fearl, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=172261
<angela__75> ﻿I'm not able to have xfce4-session run automatically after login in gdm... may you help me please?
<david_-_-> anyone know of a .deb for zsnes on a 64 amd hardy
<fearl> Ward1983: also, what is the output from make exactly? please direct that at me explicitly so I can see it.
<Veinor> ahamino: join #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> hoelk: it's where it rotates your log files out to a "save" file and clears them down to 0 for your new file
<Ward1983> fearl, there g15daemon XMMS plugin
<gianfra> hi everyone. does someone know if with hardy are there problems whit xorg evdev driver? thanks
<absnt> fearl: tail -n50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<MrPink> Hey, ever since the update to 8.04 I've been having some problems with my Dell Inspiron 6400, for one my Wifi LED doesn't work anymore and the key combination that changed the brightness of my display doesn't have as many levels, which makes the transition rough and the display is either all bright or all dark.... any ideas?
<john207> Have 8.04 bootable disk burned. How to upgrade using it from 7.10?
<fearl> Ward1983: also, if you don't have build-essential ... I reserve the right to hit you  :P
<hoelk> ikonia but how to do that?
<ikonia> fearl: this is nothing to do with ubuntu - he can't run make as the configure is not completing
<ikonia> fearl: can we move the topic elsewhere please.
<Veinor> john207: you need to download the alternate cd, not the live cd
<Ward1983> fearl, lol offcourse i have build-essential, and g15daemon works fine :)
<DaaT> is it me, or is 2.6.22 faster than 2.6.24? (using Hardy)
<Veinor> the livecd can only make a fresh install, not upgrade
<ikonia> hoelk: there is normally scripts setup in cron
<hoelk> hmm
<kousotu> Fjodor:  /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Veinor> or you could upgrade using update-manager
<TheWarden> what do I choose for a printer if my printer is not listed? I have a Lexmark Z23 (I know piece of crap)
<JonasD> Just upgraded to 8.04, now my firefox (3.0) is not localized (german). What can I do about it
<JonasD> ?
<john207> Where do I go to download alternate cd?
<GIn> I have this hardy rc version for more than a week now and still no updates. is this normal?
<chi_> hzi all, while booting i am "waiting for root file system" until busy-box
<Ward1983> fearl, since ./configure failed there are no makefiles
<kousotu> john207: same place as the normal cd, just check the box that says "alternte"
<Ward1983> fearl, its q syntqx error though so normqlly the problem should be within the configure file itself
<hengst> wifi 192.168.3.2/24 | eth0 172.24.16.10/24 | from a machine on the internal lan it can go to 172.24.16.10 and to 192.168.2.3 | but NOT to the modem that has 192.168.2.1 | how can I get traffic to pass the wifi 192.168.2.3 to 192.168.2.1 from the internal lan?
<Ward1983> fearl, sorry i recently changed keyboard layout
<Fjodor> kousotu: Indeed, and that one doesn't try emerald. It does some other good stuff, though, now that I actually looked at it, so perhaps we should play with that instead. Otherwise, I was going to suggest that you put the command /usr/bin/emerald --replace into that setting instead
<john207> thank you
<fearl> Ward1983: #autotools probably
<User2005> ?
<Ward1983> fearl, will try thanx
<Veinor> so will hardy still be able to use my restricted drivers from gutsy in hardy or not?
<TheWarden> Lexmark only provides Red Hat Linux driver, would that work with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Veinor: there are tools that a hardy specific
<ikonia> Veinor: eg: hardy has it's own restricted drivers
<absnt> fearl: ? i did tail -n50
<Fjodor> kousotu: in a terminal: sudo nano /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<GIn> hengst: I think you need add entries to the routing table :\
<master_alvaro> hengst: check in google: firestarter, /etc/netwrok/interfaces, bridge br0
<Lamego> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Veinor> ikonia: I just used the built-in Gutsy RDM to install my drivers. But when I launch Hardy from a livecd, it's not finding any drivers
<albech> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fearl> absnt: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail -n50' in full.
<unop> hengst, simple ip forwarding/routing should do
<TheWarden> strange I click on Red Hat Linux driver for the printer and now it states its a Mandrake Linux printer driver.
<spydon> Where can I get the ubuntu dvd?
<ikonia> Veinor: can't comment on the livecd
<User2005> Says No proprietary drivers
<Kl4m> JonasD: The complete german language pack is probably not installed
<Fjodor> kousotu: Find the line that says USE_EMERALD="no" and change the "no" to "yes"
<tommmied> Hello,  I was currently transferring files to my usb stick and then lost power to my computer.  Now the usb stick is corrupted and I can't read nor write to it.  I can't even format it with gparted
<JonasD> Kl4m: how do I install it?
<master_alvaro> Jack_Sparrow: stop use illegal software!
<John_S> Can anyone point me to a tutorial or explain briefly how to set up remote desktop control/viewing between two ubuntu machines? I know under System > Pref > Remote Desktop I can enable it, but what do I use to connect? Do I need ultraVNC installed or anything?
 * delcoyote hi
<kousotu> Fjodor:  can I use gedit insted of nano?
<Veinor> ikonia: basically what I'm asking is, if I upgrade to hardy, then will I still have my restricted drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > master_alvaro
<Fjodor> kousotu: Sure thing :-)
<ikonia> Veinor: yes you will
<Veinor> all right.
<JonasD> Kl4m: i.e. which packages are needed?
<Kl4m> JonasD: Go to system --> administration --> (something about languages). check german and apply
<kousotu> Fjodor: I HATE nano
<kousotu> lol
<absnt> fearl: ok did that
<BrahmsC> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/08/04/28/012238.shtml
<aki_> If I don't know my root password, I guess the only thing to do is to reinstall everything, huh?
<Fjodor> kousotu: Fair enough ;-)
<MrPink> Hey, ever since the update to 8.04 I've been having some problems with my Dell Inspiron 6400, for one my Wifi LED doesn't work anymore and the key combination that changed the brightness of my display doesn't have as many levels, which makes the transition rough and the display is either all bright or all dark.... any ideas?
<User2005> ttyl...
<fearl> absnt: ok... let me see it.
<aki_> Yeah, I know I'm an idiot.
<Jack_Sparrow> John_S one sec, I can help with that
<fearl> absnt: dpaste.org
<unop> !root | aki
<ikonia> aki_: why does sudo not work ?
<ubotu> aki: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Veinor> aki_: do you have recovery console in your grub menu?
<david_-_-> i can not get zsnes to install through add/remove or terminal.
<Idan> Can someone help me ?
<Veinor> if you do, then boot into that and you'll have a root shell, then you can use passwd to change your password
<John_S> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, no problem, I'm patient. :)
<absnt> fearl: dpaste.org doesnt work =/
<kousotu> brb
<TheWarden> mmm the driver appears to be a shell script .sh, I wish I knew if this would work or not.
<Fjodor> kousotu: When done, restart compiz as you see fit. I normally use fusion-icon, but you may be used to something else. At any rate, logging out and in again should be sure to do the trick ;-)
<absnt> fearl: http://pastebin.com/d4a154696
<fearl> absnt: What do you mean it doesn't work? www.dpaste.org?
<eternal_p> .
<User2005> logouting...
<Veinor> aki_: of course, if you're trying to login as root, then you just need to use sudo instead
<eternal_p> david: what is your error?
<jln>  /server irc.freenode.net
<genii> fearl: You're right (had to go check to be sure)
<absnt> fearl: address not found
<Johnny_5> if i got 2 the vmware site & download it will it just upgrade what i got?
<hoelk> ikonia, just one more question, is it safe to delete the logfiles?
<fearl> absnt: eh... anyways, that's not the output of the command I told you... should only be 50 lines.
<hengst> The sysctl net/ipv4/ip_forward toggles the IP forwarding functionality on a linux box.
<Cygoku> Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<JonasD> Kl4m: hmm. I am using kubuntu, the procedure is probably different...
<eternal_p> Johnny_5 which version of vmware
<leche> can i use UUIDs, in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml ? "UUID=...."
<eternal_p> vmware server does not play well with 8.04
<kousotu> Fjodor: it only uses the one I have set at boot, but doesn't replacethe theme I wish to use
<Jack_Sparrow> John_S Read this then ask questions..   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64901/
<absnt> fearl: sorry i think i included the previous command heh
<fearl> absnt: You didn't, this one is less...
<niklaus> hi
<eduardo_> hello,  who can help me? I'm trying entry in java room...and I cannot register ny nick
<John_S> aki: I saw a tutorial in someone's ubuntu blog about resetting root passwords by booting from the ubuntu install CD and modifying some of the system files on your computer. Seems like it would work, but you'll have to google to find the article unfortunately.
<Fjodor> kousotu: I think that would be a case for emerald-theme-manager perhaps?
<absnt> fearl: http://pastebin.com/d3ad8dcd3 there you go, sorry
<fearl> absnt: 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | tail -n50' just copy and paste into a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<John_S> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks I'll read it now.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Fjodor> Or is it because it still loads gtk-window-decorator?
<niklaus> i've downloaded the isos for hardy, but my cdrom/dvd has been spoilt. Can i use the isos to upgrade ? i have mount the isos
<bk1979> I tried installing Hardy in WinXP - it tried to boot, then it froze with a slightly scrambled screen - would that have anything to do with the fact that I'm using a wireless keyboard/mouse?  Or is it my monitor/graphics hardware?
<gianfra> hi everyone. does someone know if with hardy are there problems whit xorg evdev driver? thanks
<Kl4m> JonasD: #kbuntu ?
<fearl> absnt: That looks to me like X started fine... so GDM should be working...
<kousotu> Fjodor: I used that to change it, but it crashes the themesentirely if I replace and close the terminal
<Kl4m> JonasD: I mean, #kubuntu
<fearl> absnt: hardy? try just 'Install Ubuntu'
<JonasD> Kl4m: ok, I will try, ty
<absnt> fearl: you want /var/log or /media/var/log  (im using the live disk, I have you /media/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<tommmied> Hello,  I was currently transferring files to my usb stick and then lost power to my computer.  Now the usb stick is corrupted and I can't read nor write to it.  I can't even format it with gparted.  Can anyone help?
<fearl> absnt: Rather than 'Try without installing' or whatever.
<pyra> hi all
<fearl> absnt: I wanted the LiveCD's /var/log
<absnt> fearl: will install Ubuntu cause me to loose all my settings/apps
<niklaus> is it possible to upgrade by mounting the isos without burning CDs
<Cygoku> Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview (thumbnail) out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<Fjodor> kousotu: Well, let's go back to the old idea, then. In ccsm, prefs for Window Decorator - instead of "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator", write "/usr/bin/emerald --replace"
<GIn> why has Ubuntu set pulseaudio as default audio system for Hardy? Pulse audio sucks. I get sound glitches randomly when switching from a window to another.
<Dunas> Are there any particular problems with Ubuntu 8.04 and Intel E2160 dual-core processors?
<fearl> absnt: the CD contains 'Wubi' try with that.... it will show up in Add/Remove Programs in Windows, and will let you boot into Linux when you turn on the computer if you wish.
<rrr3> hello
<Dunas> always liked the idea of swapping over to Ubuntu if I got the chance, but my old laptop just had too many issues to make it worthwhile.
<Jack_Sparrow> absnt Please read the wubi faq and warnings before using it
<rrr3> I installed 8.04 amd64
<fearl> absnt: Just try using the CD from Windows should autorun Wubi...
<rrr3> and it FAILED
<kousotu> Fjodor: will have to reboot, yes?
<rrr3> I cant access my documents because there is no crypto support and just loop0
<Johnny_5> eternal_p: i have 1.0.4 build-56528 but the one i'm lookin' @ is vmware 2.0. btw i'm still runnin 7.10
<rrr3> how to have kernel with all typical crypto (aes) and with more loops?
<Mimi> QUESTION: | So where is this video/sound/session recorder mentioned on 8.04 release notes? I can not see it anywhere on the start menu
<absnt> fearl: i think there is a misunderstanding heh, I have ubuntu installed (and got a lot of stuff working) but somehow when I boot up it hangs at the progress bar and says gdm greeter isnt working
<Fjodor> kousotu: logging out and in again should more than do it ;-)
<fearl> rrr3: Why aren't you using something sane like encfs ?
<eternal_p> Johnny_5: i would wait for 2.0 to become final if I were you, but that is just my opinion, 2.0 is still buggy
<Dunas> Gotta love the insanity of #ubuntu.
<Wyzard> Johnny_5: I've tried out the Server 2.0 beta...  it's quite different from 1.x
<eternal_p> Johnny_5: if you want USB 2.0, etc. go for VMWare 6 workstation
<Araneidae_> Interesting.  Had to reboot my machine.  In the middle of a game, suddenly screen goes off and I've lost all connection.  C-A-BS does nothing, had to power cycle.  Can't see anything in syslog or messages, though.
<absnt> fearl: thats why im using the livecd, because i can't get into my normal install
<Dunas> Are there any particular problems with Ubuntu 8.04 and Intel E2160 dual-core processors?
<kousotu> well, that ctrl + alt + backspace, more or less a soft rebot
<kousotu> reboot*
<Johnny_5> k
<Kopfgeldjaeger> anybody with hardy able to test a deb package?
<kousotu> brb
<fearl> absnt: Well that log isn't enlightening, so I'm afraid I can't help you, sorry.
<Dunas> Araneidae_: What game was it?
<Fjodor> kousotu: Not really. That's just killing the graphical part, which is then restarted. Sort of the same that happens when you log out
<ThipThip> Since upgrading to Hardy, "Always on Top" doesn't seem to work - anybody else having this problem?
<absnt> fearl: there is no command to reconfigure GDM? it was a setting that I changed and probably just need to set everything to default
<Araneidae_> Dunas, "Project Eden", under Wine, with an ATI fglrx driver.
<kousotu> Fjodor: same problem, each change requires a relog
<Araneidae_> I've played many hours without trouble.  Guess I broke fglrx
<fearl> absnt: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might do the trick...
<Dunas> Well, I can't help much I'm afraid. :/
<fearl> absnt: within a chroot though...
<fearl> absnt: chroot /where/ever/you/put/the/installed/system
<Araneidae_> Are there any other relevant log files?
<subject> Hi i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 onto an external hard drive, with vista being my main OS. When i remove the Ext HDD vista no longer boots, and i get an error (21). Can anyone help?
<John_S> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks, I think that is all I should need to know about remote desktop, except one small thing: in Terminal Server Client, is it necessary to enter "Domain" and "Client Hostname", or can I leave those blank? Seems like having the person's IP/username/password should be enough.
<Fjodor> That's odd now. Sorry, but I don't really know why it doesn't stick, then :-(
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: does Ubuntu freeze up on shutdown?
<eternal_p> John_S you don't need domain/client to use it
<absnt> fearl: so it would be the current mount point? like chroot /media/disk
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: no
<professor_> anyone having problems with firefox 3
<Dunas> Are there any problems with Ubuntu 8.04 and Intel E2160 dual-core processors?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kopfgeldjaeger This is the wrong room for testing that
<eternal_p> professor_: rock solid for me
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my Dell wirelss working on hardy. Everything tells me its working, but it can't detect any networks. Another computer I have can see the network, and my router tells me its working. Any ideas?
<kousotu> Fjodor: the one I loged off with does, just won't switch like it should
<fearl> absnt: yes....
<professor_> every time I go to websites sometimes it just shuts off completly
<Fjodor> kousotu: Strange...
<bazhang> dunas you have a specific issue or just curious
<eduardo_> please!! how can I register my nick here??
<John_S> eternal_p: Thanks, I didnt think so. :)
<MilitantPotato> eduardo_:  /nick
<kousotu> eduardo_: /ns register password email
<fearl> eduardo_: /msg nickserv register help
<lunartear> how would I upgrade svn and openssh beyond the versions in dapper 6.06?
<Pupeno_> HHello.
<lunartear> other than from source
<eduardo_> I will try it, thanks everyone
<Dunas> bazhang: Just curious. I don't have any experience with Ubuntu on a desktop, and it had a lot of issues on an AMD64 laptop that is now dead, so I'm kind of concerned about testing the water this time.
<Jack_Sparrow> John_S the client hosname is needed.. it should be the name of the machine as in my example.. john-desktop
<professor_> How is Hardy?
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<kousotu> professor_: I pain in the ass? :P
<bazhang> dunas should be fine--the 32 bit supprots dual core you know
<Pupeno_> Any ideas why "login -f blah" would give "Permission denied"? How can I debug what's going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > eduardo_
<leche> komputes, true, true..
<gerhard> wheres the plugins folder for xmms2? i have downloaded a mac plugin for it
<Vlet> subject: the problem is that the MBR of your main hard drive is looking for the external hard drive to load 'grub' (the ubuntu boot loader)... you should google for info on restoring vista mbr
<John_S> Jack_Sparrow: OK, thanks for the correction. :)
<kousotu> Fjodor: That's what I said
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kousotu> lol
<rrr3> fearl: because Im using cryptsetup/LUKS.
<Dunas> bazhang: Well that's good. Thanks.
<bazhang> dunas best to run a livecd first though
<ThipThip> Can someone help me get volume control to work?  It suddenly stopped working and I cannot figure out how to get it back - some in the forum seem to be experiencing the same problem.
<hoelk> is it sage to uninstall sysklogd?
<kousotu> professor_: it's decient, but emerald is not working
<subject> vlet: thanks, i will do!
<rrr3> how to enable encryption in ubuntu amd64 kernel??? it provides only md5 "encryption" wtf, I need aes.  and more loops btw.
<leche> can i use UUIDs, in /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml ? "UUID=...."
<Jack_Sparrow> John_S that botton section is the setup for the vnc side
<hoelk> safe
<rrr3> can I install some modules... or do I need to build own kernel :[
<komputes> leche: did I say something?
<Vlet> subject: perhaps this'll help.. http://auscoder.com/2007-05-18/restore-vista-mbr-bootloader.html
<leche> komputes, sry, wrong tab
<Fjodor> kousotu: I'm afraid I can't help you much further, because in my case, emerald won't even show anything... It just sits there doing nothing...
<komputes> k'
<lunartear> how would I upgrade svn and openssh beyond the versions in dapper 6.06?
<alexficelle> Hello all! Do you know how to manually change the screen resolution from terminal outside the graphical session? Ubuntu tries to set my resolution higher than what my graphics card or monitor supports, but I cannot edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf like I used to do. Pointers please?
<rrr3> how to get _exact_ sources of current ubuntu kernel (including ubuntu patches)  and just change one option and build that?
<Fjodor> kousotu: So I can't really test anything :-(
<tommmied> Hello,  I was currently transferring files to my usb stick and then lost power to my computer.  Now the usb stick is corrupted and I can't read nor write to it.  I can't even format it with gparted.  Can anyone help?
<fearl> rrr3: apt-cache show dmcrypt ... the kernel should already support it...
<tiax> My video output (xv, Intel X3100) in totem just turned black and white only. Switching to "no xv" gives me colors, though. How can I get them back with xv?
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: could you repeat the problem you're having? I cant find it in the chat log
<Jack_Sparrow> lunartear check dapper backports for newer versions
<rhys> sroecker, problem i think, from the logs it isnt transmitting the group password.
<andril> hello all
<rrr3> fearl:  no "dmcrypt".  brb
<rrr3> bbl
<kousotu> Fjodor: emerald works, it just won't replace like it would have on Gutsy. thus requiring a reboot or terminal o change theme
<lunartear> Jack_Sparrow: I need newer versions than whats in backports to get a bug fix
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my Dell wirelss working on hardy. Everything tells me its working, but it can't detect any networks. Another computer I have can see the network, and my router tells me its working. Any ideas?
<subject> vlet: thanks im going to give it a go.
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: have you installed fusion-icon, it would make dealing with that bug easier.
<Jack_Sparrow> lunartear I suggest a full system backup if you decide to go outside dapper repos.
<bazhang> shadowblade: what does sudo iwlist scanning show
<sroecker> rhys, Interesting, I think a friend of mine has the same problem. works for me thought. Did you save the group passwd in key manager?
<euxneks> Hey does anyone know of a metacity channel?
<euxneks> on IRC I mean?
<Fjodor> kousotu: Indeed. I just wanted to let you know how bad things are at my end, which is why I can't really try to reproduce it...
<maxagaz> how to refresh gconf so that the changes done in gconf-editor take effect ?
<AndyR> how do i change X config now, i have always done sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg inthe past
<lunartear> Jack_Sparrow: how would i install packages from backports anyway?  only by downloading the package manually or what?
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: fusion-icon?
<kousotu> Fjodor: did you upgrade?
<Fjodor> kousotu: Yes, today
<rhys> i did. I may have to make sure im not sending the wrong one from bad memory.  the pcf uses IPsec obfuscated secret
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: yes, gives easy access to emerald and CCSM via the system tray, lets you change/reload the window manager with a click or two
<kousotu> Fjodor: I had to reinstall xgl-server
<Jack_Sparrow> lunartear enable the backports in your sources.list and install with apt-get or synaptic
<lunartear> jack_sparrow, ok thanks for that tidbit
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: ah.. new package
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<shadowblade> bazhang: for my wireless connection, it says 'no scan results'
<alexficelle> AndyR: I'm interested in the answer too. I used to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that's no use now.
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: if it supports your card, you could install the latest driver from www.amd.com and you won't need xgl
<unperson> So, I just installed Hardy.  I'm glad to get to play around with FF3 (beta 5), but I'm also an avid user of the del.icio.us extension in FF2.  Is there really no equivalent currently working for FF3b5?
<sroecker> rhys, have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vpnc/+bug/179239
<bazhang> shadowblade: waht card is that what chipset
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: it's at a point where it can be used without any major noticeable bugs, and is very quick.
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: I'm on intel
<AndyR> alexficelle, cheers
<shadowblade> bazhang: its a broadcom, on gusty i used instructions for 43xx
<User2005> Yup , Got Hardy to work on login had to change to xdm ...? That sound reasonable ?
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: ah, I thought you said fglrx earlier, sorry.
<Dassouki> i have fulll ssh access to my ubntu server, but i can't get vncviewer to work
<Fjodor> kousotu: and xgl shouldn't really be necessary. If only I hadn't left my laptop at the office. It has the same chip as yours, and everything is peachy under aiglx
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: np
<alexficelle> AndyR: and besides, I have not been able to come up with suitable search terms. I just come up with nothing.
<bazhang> shadowblade and sudo dhclient wlan0 (or nic name if other) what does that return
<kousotu> what is aiglx?
<MilitantPotato> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<unimatrix9> hello all
<AndyR> im using nvidia prop x server
<alexficelle> AndyR: It's frustrating. I used to be able to configure my monitor just the way I wanted and that doesn't work anymore. If I manage to set things "blindly" from the graphical session, these settings only apply to my user, not to the gdm login screen.
<unimatrix9> printing from firefox, on hardy, it does not print the whole page, any tips? as how to resolve this?
<chroete> hi, is there somewhere the package of the 2.6.24-12er kernel still availible? this is the version from the beta
<rhys> sroecker, sorry. i got to keep adding your name in this channel. but the obfuscated secret is the group password hashed.
<euxneks> AIGLX according to that website has been integrated into Xorg 7.1 btw
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: I need to "soft-eboot" to see icon, yes?
<shadowblade> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64909/
<Fjodor> kousotu: fwiw, what you refer to as soft-rebooting is just restarting X
<Fjodor> kousotu: Might confuse others...
<foxct> hi all
<foxct> anyone italian here?
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: no, just run Fusion-Icon from system
<kousotu> Fjodor: aye, but that closes all apps and my session, hence a soft reboot
<bazhang> !it
<kousotu> lol
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mike-ekim> after running fluxbox, and running a lot of processes, the system crashed, is there any log I can check to see what the problem was>
<foxct> i have just installed kubuntu kde4
<foxct> but i have some problem :p
<mike-ekim> I tried asking in fluxbox, but the people in there are getting defensive blaming my video card
<mike-ekim> (no Help)
<jmckenna> are there any IRC admins in this room?  I want to become an op for #foss4g (on freenode.net) but the person who created the room has forgotten his password.  What should I do?
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: make sure you select emerald as the window decorator.
<rhys> sroecker, i never get past 2/4
<Nax> Hello... if anyone knows of where to find instructions on how to setup an NVidia FX5200 to do dual monitors with separate X Screens, could you please let me know? Thank you!
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: I installed icon, but I don't see it in "system" anywhere
<Dralid> exit
<Vlet> jmckenna: Why would you ask in here?
<Fjodor> kousotu: Indeed, but normally "soft reboot" or "warm reboot" refers to a full reboot, just without powering down completely
<bazhang> ask in #freenode jmckenna
<Kyle__> jmckenna: have the person who created the room ask in #freenode
<cjae> hey nax got it right here
<jmckenna> ok willdo guys thanks. sorry for the noise
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: I'm not familure with ubuntu, I believe it's under the administrative area
<kousotu> Fjodor: I consider that just a plain reboot
<kousotu> lol
<Nax> Yes, cjae?
<AndyR> anyone have answers for reconfiguring X server?
<bazhang> shadowblade: so ifconfig shows wlan0 and wmaster0?
<cjae> nax you want my xorg the website link
<shadowblade> bazhang: yes
<sroecker> rhys, wow, now I cannot connect either, it worked yesterday
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: don't see it in either of them
<shadowblade> bazhang: as well as ethernet connection
<maxagaz> how to test on the fly the changes made in gfconf-editor ?
<Nax> cjae, either a site with instructions or the file, I'll figure out how to use the file
<kousotu> gona do a relog and see what that does
<chroete> is there somewhere the package of the 2.6.24-12er kernel still availible? this is the version from the beta
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: in terminal, type fusion-icon & d
<MilitantPotato> X(
<DShepherd> !xorg | AndyR
<ubotu> AndyR: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fjodor> kousotu: be that as it may, others will believe that you refer to full reboots if you call them soft-reboots... Just a word of advice
<cjae> Nax, have you any experience with editing xorg/config files?
<Nax> cjae no, not at all, utter newbie here
<shadowblade> bazhang: full output of ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64912/
<rhys> sroecker, hell. :|
<st> ubuntu 7.04 works with xorg7.1 right?
<Nax> cjae I've enabled the restricted NVidia driver and installed the nvidia-settings program, that's all
<maxb> Will there be a jigdo download for the hardy dvd? There don't seem to be any jigdo files on cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<cjae> Nax, well the website is pretty straight forward but ill give you both do you want me to pastebin the file or just send directly
<bazhang> http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ one possible workaround shadowblade
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: that didn't do anything
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: run "fusion-icon &"  in a terminal
<AndyR> ubotu that doesnt work
<MilitantPotato> it's an application, doesn't load on login by default
<nickname> Hey lads, How do i increese the maximum allowed open file limit? o0
<Nax> cjae whatever is easier - I haven't received any files through irc yet, I'm not sure if I have to enable any settings to do that, paste the link for the pastebin
<nickname> Got a raid of 3 HDD's that can't open more then 1k files at the same itme
<thegorilla> soo were do I find the options to configure compiz plugins?
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: ok.. thta gave me that ugly "human" theme again
<MilitantPotato> thegorilla: install compiz config settings manager
<Wyzard> nickname: The use of RAID has nothing to do with how many files can be opened
<luigi_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sroecker> rhys, when I start NM with --no-daemon I get /usr/sbin/vpnc: warning: unknown configuration directive in stdin at line 2
<nickname> Wyzard, nope i know that. just saying ther's a reason why i wanna have more files open at the same time.
<User2005> I had to go to xdm.Which file would I have to go to ?
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: right click fusion-icon, choose emerald as the window decorator, then reload compiz
<o7andrew> hey guys congratulations on the new release!
<cjae> nax do you see my dialogue window?
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30712 shadowblade this may help as well
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: that's done by making sure compiz-fusion is selected in fusion-icon, then clicking reload window manager
<Nax> cjae no, I'm using xchat .... I"m trying to find it
<nickname> Wyzard, a normal HDD would collapse if you read from 1k files at the same time 24/7. but if you have a raid farm set up you need more then 1k files to be opned at the sae time to get maximum performance from the raid.
<cjae> nax upper left corner
<rhys> sroecker, where does nm get its configuration data???
<Nax> cjae, all I see is the Ubuntu Servers and the #ubuntu channel  , nothing else
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: there is no icon for "fusion-icon"
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: in the system tray?
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<bra1> hi
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: should be blueish, with a small arrow on it
<jtravnick> ok stupid question but where did file sharing go in hardy?
<bra1> wooow 1612 person here
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: nowhere
<sroecker> rhys, It stores it in gconf, see gconf-editor
<Koheleth> can someone tell me why "/etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules does not seem to exist, I am trying to edit it so I can correct an error with my scanner.
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: wow.   odd.
<Derspankster> anybody been able to get UbuntuTweak to work with Hardy?
<cruz> ciao
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: I think it hates me?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff if all else fails shadowblade then this may work
<Nax> cjae I opened a new pm window with you
<cruz> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yancho> I syndicate the following:
<Yancho> MaltaPolitics.info
<User2005> Know I get preloader errors Warnings .Any Thoughts ?
<shadowblade> bazhang: ok, thanks a lot, ill try those
<IdleOne> !spam | Yancho
<ubotu> Yancho: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > Yancho
<User2005> yea...
<bra1> it's possible to make  live cd from my linux thati use in the pc ?
<Yancho> oops sorry IdleOne / Jack_Sparrow - stopping it now
<User2005> I Guess...
<AtomicMongoose> Question on loading a module on boot.   Trying to install 8.04 on a server that requires the i2o_block module.   What's the syntax to load that module on boot?
<Jack_Sparrow> bra1 yes, but not as easy a remastering an existing cd with your changes
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: at this point, I'd recommend joining #compiz-fusion
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: crdlib made the fusion-icon app, he might be online.
<kane77> can I disable showing the mounted disks icons on the workspace?
<marinosi> hello ...is hardy released?or is still bete?
<marinosi> beta*
<fearl> marinosi: yes it is released.
<bazhang> marinosi: final
<f0rmat> i just rebooted after an update and now everything is huge
<tommmied> Hello,  I was currently transferring files to my usb stick and then lost power to my computer.  Now the usb stick is corrupted and I can't read nor write to it.  I can't even format it with gparted.  Can anyone help?
<kane77> marinosi, final version
<cjae> ***(&^%
<IdleOne> !ops | CARLSBUTTCAVERNS offensive nick
<HmAn> what could be wrong when since update from gutsy to hardy my dvd-burner isnt working ("hdc: drive not ready for command" every second in virtual consoles)?  fresh install and older kernel (from gutsy) seems not to be having problems. i've googled but i think i am to stupid to find solution. can u give me staring point for searching?
<lesshaste> hi
<ubotu> CARLSBUTTCAVERNS offensive nick: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<JoCoProductions> eyy guys having trouble with hardy, just used the alternate cd for install since my graphics werent working with the live cd, but after the slash screen the screen goess blank except for a row of pixels at the top of the screen
<rhys> sroecker, alright. Im off to work (real work at my job.) I will screw with this later. gconf first, bug search second, and then ill start looking at the source to see what the hell these guys did.
<marinosi> fearl: and in order to upgrade I only replace gutsy to hardy in sources.list and then update and dist-upgrade?
<bra1> you are lot here i must stay with google better bye and thanks
<fearl> marinosi: it is recommended you use 'update-manager -d'
<bazhang> marinosi: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Seveas> IdleOne, fod non-emergency things, please join #ubuntu-ops and ask for an op :)
<silliness> hey nax im now silliness
<fearl> marinosi: Or what bazhang said  :D
<lesshaste> the hardy upgrade killed my computer in a number of exciting ways.. perhaps the most exciting being the weird hard drive errors. I have a sata driver and this appears all the time when using  the hardy kernel
<sroecker> rhys, k. I'll post my updates at the bug report I gave you
<IdleOne> Seveas: ok. sorry
<lesshaste> #
<lesshaste> 45.933461] hda: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<lesshaste> #
<lesshaste> [   45.933473] hda: status error: error=0x00 { }
<FloodBot1> lesshaste: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nax> silliness,  I have a pm window open with you, do you see it?
<marinosi> ok thanks :-)
<lesshaste> (sorry)
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<noodlesgc> marinosi make sure you use the -m desktop switch
<marinosi> bazhang: will this change sources.list too?
<tommmied> Can someone help me with a corrupt usb key?
<unimatrix9>  i have an hardy ubuntu install too, and firefox 3 .0 beta 5 , when i try to print a page the images are missing and the at the end of the page text is missing, any tips would be welcome
<Danikar> Hey I am trying to create a symbolic link. ln -s /media/Windows/Users/Danikar/Music /home/danikar/Music. But when I try to cd to it, it says that it is not a directory. Though when I point a music player to it, it works. How can I make it so I can cd to it.
<fearl> marinosi: It does far more than that, and is far safer.
<silliness> Nax, no I think you have to register urself b4 you can pm
<marinosi> ok ...
<bazhang> marinosi: use the option that noodlesgc suggested as well
<marinosi> noodlesgc: where to add -m flag?
<Seveas> silliness, or you use /ns set unfiltered on
<Seveas> :)
<Nax> silliness,  I can see you in the pm window, you can't see me?
<fearl> marinosi: The rate of change in Ubuntu is too great to just dist-upgrade and expect things to go smoothly...
<noodlesgc> marinosi at the end '-m desktop'
<Jack_Sparrow> tommmied if gparted cannot format it (make sure it is umounted) then I dont have an answer
<lifesf> Hi; i have problems with my graphics hardy fresh install; hp pavilion a1654n NVIDIA GeForce LE; monitor proview widescreen
<nickname> Anyone knows how to upp the maximum limit of open files? if so please PM me the solution or a link to a place giving a thurrow guide :)
<tommmied> Jack_Sparrow, yup its unmounted.
<n-iCe> How do I restart gnome??
<tommmied> That stinks
<n-iCe> Im having problem with it, since i upgraded to hardy
<jtravnick> there used to be a way to get ubuntu to install samba and or nfs for you I thought it was under something like file sharing anybody know where that is now in hardy?
<fearl> n-iCe: Log out and back in or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<marinosi> noodlesgc: what does it do?cause there is no manual for do-release-upgrade
<RobMcB> hi guys, I'm trying to upgrade to 8.04 but I keep getting the same error over and over again when downloading the packages
<RobMcB> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.5/python2.5-dbg_2.5.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<lesshaste> anyone?
<n-iCe> fearl,  I have rebooted a lot of times and I got the same error when gnome starts
<silliness> nax i cannot see you
<Jack_Sparrow> tommmied you can try the stand alone version of gparted live... delete the partition that is on it and try to recreate the partition.
<User2005> Thanks...?
<fearl> n-iCe: What is the error?
<noodlesgc> marinosi generally do-release-upgrade is for servers but if you use -m desktop it will be for the desktop version
<marinosi> noodlesgc: ok :-)
<tommmied> Jack_Sparrow, tried that too
<Nax> silliness,  I got the prompt for the file, I'm clicking Accept, nothing is happening
<silliness> Nax, can you register your nick plus I m trying to send you xorg
<Nax> silliness,  register with Nickserv on this server? I'll try
<n-iCe> fearl, : http://sdfasdasd.pastebin.com/m51e2b7b3
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> anyone help? - desktop  "normal" mode in visual effects appearance settings no longer work with upgrade install, went from 7.10 lts to 8.04 lts, and
<silliness> Nax, yes
<dicknose>  /part
<mehal88> does anyone know how to change the default screen in a dual screen setup?
<fearl> n-iCe: portugues?
<lunartear> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, even after upgrading to the svn and openssh backport versions, I'm still having the killed by signal 15 bug.
<n-iCe> fearl,  spanish, I am in ubuntu-es but they don't know :/
<n-iCe> Do you want me to translate it? I could try
<Nax10> silliness,  it looks like my previous Nick was registered already
<silliness> ok
<fearl> n-iCe: Please, the English section tells no hint of what it's actually trying to do...
<lifesf> Hi; was wondering if anyone could help me on this issue: i have problems with my graphics hardy fresh install; hp pavilion a1654n NVIDIA GeForce LE; monitor proview widescreen
<n-iCe> fearl,  there was an errow while try to execute the gnome preferences
<lifesf> it just doesn't work
<kousotu> how would one go about adding a program to startup?
<Nax10> silliness,  I'm there now
<n-iCe> fearl,  somethings like sound, teams, wallpaper could not work properly
<dabbill> Every time i try to load ubuntuguides.org i get booted to my login screen.
<silliness> nax still cannot see you
<Jack_Sparrow> lunartear Then ..like I said, please make a backup before manually installing the upgrades.
<Nax10> silliness,  unbelievable, it's the first time I'm using xchat but I'm not new to IRC
<agresor> How to etner in TErminal mode, without X server  in ubuntu ?
<fearl> n-iCe: Ahhh... I'm not too familiar with that, sorry...
<n-iCe> fearl, : gnome will be trying to restart the "preferences devil" the next time
<n-iCe> uhm :/
<n-iCe> ok
<John_S_> kousotu: You could add it to System > Preferences > Sessions as long as it doesn't need to be run as root.
<bazhang> silliness: Nax10 you could make a channel #nax10 and chat in there
<noodlesgc> agresor press ESC when grub is loading and choose recovery mode
<silliness> Nax10, im kindof  an irc noob...that sounds good
<agresor> noodlesgc, k thanks
<agresor> noodlesgc,  i tryed sudo init 3
<del> #ubuntu-classroom
<agresor> but nothing ..
<agresor> ;s
<fearl> n-iCe: gnome-preferences-daemon ... which is what I'm not familiar with...
<darrend> is there any announcement about when the firefox upgrade will happen to fix firebug?
<lunartear> Jack_Sparrow: https://bugsrc.vintela.com/show_bug.cgi?id=409  describes the problem
<RobMcB> hi guys, can someone please help me with a problem? I'm trying to upgrade to 8.04 but I keep getting the same error over and over again when downloading the packages
<RobMcB> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python2.5/python2.5-dbg_2.5.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<dabbill> every time i try to load http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gusty i get kicked to my login screen.
<n-iCe> brb
<User2005> huh?
<agresor> noodlesgc,  but how to kill X server from alredy loged session ?
<Jack_Sparrow> lunartear I cant help you with that
<lunartear> Jack_Sparrow: where should i look
<Thorne> anyone have problems with the nvidia driver as har as the highest resolution is 1024x768?
<Jack_Sparrow> lunartear I have no idea...  I am involved in another problem atm
<kousotu> John_S_: so then I'd just pop in the terminal command, yes?
<noodlesgc> agresor if you are already logged in, you can restart X with ctrl+alt+backspace, you could also try ctrl+alt+f1 (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)
<GNUtoo> hello, i'm trying to compile a deb-src...if i get a segmentation fault...does recompiling making make clean would work?
<tuliox> what about the sis 191 ethernet support on ubuntu 8.04? where do i find the driver?
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<John_S_> kousotu: Which program are you trying to load on startup?
<GNUtoo> make clean before recompiling...
<lunartear> someone help me find a solution for https://bugsrc.vintela.com/show_bug.cgi?id=409  im on dapper 6.06.  should i just install these 2 packages from latest source?
<x45> Im trying to use a ether cable to give my PC internet through my laptop but can't get it to work
<ocram> ciao
<ocram> !list
<kousotu> fusio-icon
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> !it | ocram
<ubotu> ocram: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kousotu> fusion-icon *
<clusty> hey
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> anyone know of any bugs with the apperance prefrerences? I can no longer use normal mode...
<clusty> cna i just do a dd to copy an ubuntu install image onto a usb stick?
<lifesf> I cannot get my graphics to work properly and most of the time i try something it messes up my display and then i get stuck in low graphics and have to re-install afterwads
<Jack_Sparrow> clusty not if you want a bootable usb
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, so how can i do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> clusty Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<jughead> I have a server running ubuntu that I can connect to using samba and ssh, but it will not access the internet so I can't do updates.  How can I start troubleshooting this?
<kousotu> John_S_: fusion-icon
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, thanks captain :D
<bazhang> ;]
<LainIwakura> jughead: talk to whoever owns the server
<ay^> jughead: type dmesg and se if you net-card shows up
<jughead> LainIwakura, it's mine it's a home server
<Lordveda> Hello world, Peace to you all.
<LainIwakura> jughead: oh nvm
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<simplexio> jughead: gw configured ?
 * Lordveda asks about a possible bot for help in here.
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> anyone know if there are any bugs in visual effects in the appearance settings? normal visual effects no longer works - any ideas anyone?
<cpu> hi all
<kousotu> x_x|LoganPhyve|w: compiz-fusion?
<John_S_> kousotu: I'm not familiar with it because I don't use fusion, but you should be able to add it in the Sessions program I would think.
<cpu> has anyone faced a problem with dvd-rom that cant read cds .. just DVDs ?!!
<jughead> ay^, I see a line in dmesg that says "eth0:  no IPv6 routers present"
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> what does that mean kousotu
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> not familiar with it
<kousotu> x_x|LoganPhyve|w: visual themes got redone
<Lordveda> any help bots around?
<kousotu> x_x|LoganPhyve|w: if you were using emerald, there's a new path to do it
<bazhang> !bot | Lordveda
<ubotu> Lordveda: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ay^> jughead: you networkcard should show up there somewhere, is it a wired connection?
<lesshaste> looks like hardy upgrading is pretty fatal :)_
<lesshaste> :)
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> how can i tell what i am using
<ay^> jughead: it could be that your card isn't installed
<kousotu> x_x|LoganPhyve|w: what were you using?
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> built in to whatever ubuntu 7.10 had
<jens_> @lesshaste: hm... yes... I've got problems with 3D-Accerleration, works before, never worked since then
<jughead> ay^, it's a wired connection.  I figured it's installed ok becuase it's a headless server and I connect to it through ssh and there are some samba shares that are up and running
<Lordveda> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kousotu> x_x|LoganPhyve|w: it was compiz and fusion for 3d
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> just in sys->appearance->visual affects tab
<x45> Im trying to use a ether cable to give my PC internet through my laptop but can't get it to work
<llamagod> Hey, I'm new.  I just installed 8.04 and I need to figure out how to make my wireless linksys usb network adapter to work.  Help please.
<lesshaste> jens_: I have far worse problems :) the new kernel causes hard drive errors!
<Cygoku> Huh, helle ?? Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview (thumbnail) out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<franco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lesshaste> jenda: which driver? acceleration also doesn't work for me with fglrx any more
<lesshaste> jens_: ^^
<ay^> jughead: you could type iwconfig and see what that lists
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> llamagod, you need wireless drivers for the device in windows, and it needs to be loaded with a windows wireless drivers utl for ubuntu
<lesshaste> maybe there should be a hardy upgrade channel? This channel is unusable with this much traffic
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> thats how i got mine to work
<jens_> @lesshaste: also fglrx, tried a lot, nothing worked
<ay^> jughead: tho I must tlel you that I am no guru at this, but this is the way I do when I want to find out whats wrong
<kousotu> lesshaste: 3d is redone, and more ugly
<fevel> can anyone help me turn avi movies to mpg with no loss of quality?
<lesshaste> kousotu: what do you mean?
<llamagod> thanks LoganPhyve, I'll go try that now.
<led> ok where in compiz is the setting to make the cube side separate from one another you as to have a different wallpaper on each
<jughead> ay^, iwconfig doesn't list anything; ifconfig gives info about the wired connection
<x_x|LoganPhyve|w> n/p its available in syn.pkg.mgr
<Lordveda> I have some problems with gnome-power-manager.
<jens_> kousotu: sad world...
<f0rmat> can anyone tell me why all of a sudden after the upgrade the the new release the updates are invalid links :S
<kousotu> lesshaste: I JUST got mine working
<typhox> Hello, I have a problem
<ay^> oh my bad perhaps iwconfig is for wlan :)
<jens_> kousotu: how?
<Lordveda> ! <gnome-power-manager>
<lesshaste> kousotu: oh.. how?
<John_S_> x_x|LoganPhyve|w, llamagod: Not all linksys wireless cards require ndiswrapper (windows drivers) to install.
<Vlet> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<typhox> How do I start the windowmanager from a tty?
<Logan|Away> no prob, thats just how i got mine to work John_S_
<Vlet> typhox: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jack_Sparrow> led you can, but you lose desktop icons.. /join #Compiz
<Lordveda> ! gnome-power-manager
<kousotu> must think MilitantPotato for it. sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<grzyb> damn my plustek scaner is not working on hardy any more :\
<grzyb> any ideas why ?
<ay^> jughead: does it get an IP adrees and such stuff? and what happens when you ping something?
<kousotu> and then from terminal fusion-icon &
<lesshaste> I can't even get 2.6.24 to work!
<Lordveda> !search gnome-power-manager
<ubotu> Found:
<anash> ok i need help with hardy
<aaakkk111> hi I just installed kubuntu using alternatecd now I'd like to change the resolution in display settings but the resolution list is empty.. can anyone help please?
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, wont work
<kesi> hi all, I'm currently upgrading to HH.  Is it safe run programs during the upgrade?
<Vlet> !resolution | aaakkk111
<ubotu> aaakkk111: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anash> please dont kesi
<kousotu> lesshaste, jens_: must think MilitantPotat0 for it. sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<jens_> @lesshaste: Have probems with that, too. 2.6.24-amd64 seems to have some kind of deadlock in it
<tuliox> what about the sis 191 ethernet support on ubuntu 8.04? where do i find the driver?
<jughead> ay^, I am unable to ping anything
<John_S_> llamagod: Have you by chance checked out the wireless tutorial at help.ubuntu.com? That's a good way to get started. :)
<anash> excuse me i need help..
<kesi> anash, so I should probably close this window ;)
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, this si first error: cp: cannot stat `disctree': No such file or directory
<kousotu> !help | anash
<ubotu> anash: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<clusty> some reg exps follow
<lesshaste> jens_: cool ! :) I am on amd64 but am using the 32bit kernel without much luck
<kousotu> !ask | anash
<ubotu> anash: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ay^> jughead: okay, does ifconfig say anything unusual?
<anash> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nigma> Hi all. Is there any way to connect to the wireless from shell? X does not let me log in. Can I connect from shell?
<hawodi> I get this error when I try to a cvs server from windows: connect to servername:2401 failed : no connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<Jack_Sparrow> clusty did you read the instructions on the frist prat of the script on how to use it
<tuliox> what about the sis 191 ethernet support on ubuntu 8.04? where do i find the driver?
<MilitantPotato> kousotu: what did I miss?
<lesshaste> jens_: check http://pastebin.com/f52736624 out
<jughead> ay^, I've never noticed an inet6 address along with an inet address, what is the inet6 address?
<eyyYo> I have a microcontroller which is connected trough a USB-port on the computer. Although, it emulates a serial port. Which device should i use under /dev?
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: me giving you credit for something
<ay^> nigma: yes you can connect from terminal
<anash> ok i have mul;tiple boot options for HH in my grub
<jens_> lesshaste: on a old PC next to me (also upgraded from 7.10) the Kernel seems to be working fine... (but there is really NOTHING that could cause problems :D)
<clusty> iso2usb <iso> <device>
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: nothing important :P
<MilitantPotato> ok :)
<ay^> jughead: I think that is IPv6
<lesshaste> jens_: :)
<sidelil> is there a way to set up a keyboard key to run mythtv frontend?
<Vlet> RandyboY: maybe google would know better than irc
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, is there more to it?
<jughead> ay^, will that cause problems?
<nigma> ay^: how can i do that_
<nigma> ??
<anash> i believe i messed up somewhere during upgrading from beta. How do i fix this?
<Wyzard> eyyYo: Probably /dev/ttyUSB0 for a USB serial device
<lesshaste> jens_: is there a ubuntu blog where we can see them all beavering away to fix the kernel :)
<ay^> jughead: no it shouldn't, my wlan0 shows both at least and that works
<eyyYo> Wyzard, thank you, I'll try that :)
<RandyboY> Vlet, i have been googling it
<ay^> nigma you type iwconfig
<jens_> lesshaste: I don't know... but there should be one, it is a mess...
<Vlet> anash: If you have any important info on the drive, back it up and reinstall
<hawodi> any help with with cvs pls
<_moro_bana_> is there a way of fixing a broken system using the live cd?
<lesshaste> jens_: it does seem to be.. which is odd as it was beta tested a lot
<eyyYo> Wyzard, yeah, it detects it now.. thanks! :)
<thebigham> Hello, i set one of my folder's permission access to none, how can i turn it back to normal?
<anash> Vlet. i alreday destroyed my vista partition
<Jack_Sparrow> clusty what command are you giving it?
<typhox> Vlet that does not do what I expected. I activated Xinoramia (or similar) saved it to xorg.conf and restarted the X-Server. But now there is no windowmanager anymore and by entering metacity --replace or something like that I just get the error "Unable to run
<ay^> nigma: and then you can type iwconfig -h for help
<typhox> to open X-Server
<Otacon22> I have installed a modem pci card(that have voice function) on my pc, drivers work properly: modem connects on internet, but i want to use it to MAKE CALL PHONES by pc. I saw that there are some software(like vgetty) that make you able to record incoming calls, so there is a say to listen and broadcast audio. How?
<lesshaste> jens_: I posted my problem.. I'll leave it a couple of days and then maybe try the bug tracking system
<anash> i need to reinstall to have one version in Grub
<jens_> lesshaste: good idea, I keep on trying :D
<lesshaste> jens_: good luck :)
<Lordveda> anyone here has a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li 1705 notebook?
<nigma> ay^: ty i'll try
<clusty> sudo sh iso2usb <longwaytoiso> sdb
<Vlet> anash: well, boot off the live cd and use that to do any backup that needs to be done, then reinstall
<Invisionfree> Hi .. when I boot from Alt CD, before it starts checking for defects, it starts yelling about a "device hda5" error .. and it never gets passed partitioning on the install .. Is this unfixable, or is there some way I can bypass it?
<John_S_> thebigham: Do you know how to use the "chmod" command? That's what you need if you do it at the command line.
<lesshaste> jens_: we need to split this channel though
<ay^> nigma: np and good luck!
<jens_> lesshaste: indeed...
<Bert_2> hi, is there a way to search in planet ubuntu (I need some posts about the ISO from the planet)
<lesshaste> jens_: to put people with similar problems in the same place
<lesshaste> jens_: who is in charge? :)
<thebigham> John_S_, no, can you please explain to me how to do it?
<anash> ok. but i dont have another type of media to backup to.
<jens_> lesshaste: I am not :D but don't know who is...
<Asad2005> i have a board with ATI  SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA and i want it to work with ubuntu 6.06 kernel 2615 any ida what module to load for it to work
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, sudo sh iso2usb <longwaytoiso> sdb
<Invisionfree> thebigham, man chmod
<tuliox> sis 191 driver anywhere? who would help me?
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow is floating around? :o
<Invisionfree> Ah, he is .. Maybe he wants to help me again today? :)
<Vlet> RandyboY: apt-cache search nokia
<Dekans> does someone use hardy on a laptop wit a workstation ??
<kane77> can I disable showing the mounted disks icons on the workspace?
<Dekans> with*
<Invisionfree> Dekans: I am, why?
<John_S_> thebigham: Well if you're not familiar, an easier way is to open up your Nautilus file browser, right-click the file, click "properties", and then go to the "permisssions" tab.
<Dekans> Invisionfree: because a do not manage to have the correct screen resolution on the workstation
<Invisionfree> Hi .. when I boot from Alt CD, before it starts checking for defects, it starts yelling about a "device hda5" error .. and it never gets passed partitioning on the install .. Is this unfixable, or is there some way I can bypass it? Is my HD .. uh .. <censored>?
<lucas_V> How can I make user configuration files go in /home/lucas/etc/ instead of hiding in /home/lucas to make a cleaner home directory?
<Cygoku> Huh, helle ?? Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview (thumbnail) out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<nigma> ay^: just to tell you, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772034 <-- this is my problem, what do you think I should do??
<Lordveda> anyone here that can help in gnome-power-manager and notebook LCD brightness?
<Lordveda> !search LCD brightness
<ubotu> Found: minimalcd, minimal
<Lordveda> !info gnome-power-manager
<ubotu> gnome-power-manager (source: gnome-power-manager): frontend for gnome-powermanager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 2182 kB, installed size 12508 kB
<proxmod> china does fuckers are attaching me
<proxmod> what can i do make this more secure
<Dekans> the laptop screen resolution is 1024x768, the workstation one is 1680x1050
<Bert_2> hi, is there a way to search in planet ubuntu (I need some posts about the ISO from the planet) ???
<proxmod> is their a burceforce blocker for ubuntu?
<Invisionfree> !language | proxmod
<MilitantPotato> !ohmy | proxmod
<mad_goldfish> What's the best webcam software for talking to windows users? (Preferably something I can install on both so I can help them find menu items etc.)
<ubotu> proxmod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<proxmod> MilitantPotato
<proxmod> !ohmy | proxmod
<legend2440> kane77: in terminal type gconf-editor and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<MilitantPotato> proxmod: google Ubuntu security, there's lots of how-tos
<proxmod> yo don't fuckin msg me man
<proxmod> wwtf is wrong iwth you
<Invisionfree> !ohmy | proxmod
<ubotu> proxmod: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MilitantPotato> Calm down guy
<led> ok i install a virtualbox  xp  on here and i was wondering  how i would go about starting the virtual pc with out having to open a terminal and run sudo virtualbox.
<proxmod> !ohmy | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<proxmod> !ohmy | Invisionfree
<kane77> legend2440, thank you
<st> huhu i got a prob with wine. when i sudo apt-get install wine i get an error message like 6 libs are not actual ...should i install them manually? ^^
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, get it !
<MilitantPotato> prox you're going to get banned
<MilitantPotato> you'll lose out on a lot of valuable help.
<proxmod> i didnt come here to get banned..
<Dekans> Invisionfree: do you have an ATI graphic card ?
<syntaxx> hi guys, i recently upgrade to ubuntu hardy and now i got a problem with the official ATI driver (8.4) from ati.com: when i type "fglrxinfo" it just says "segmentation fault", nothing else. same goes for glxinfo. but wenn i execute those two commands with "sudo", everything is ok. what could be the problem?
<Invisionfree> Gracias Jack_Sparrow :)
<Invisionfree> Dekans: No.
<ericrw> is it possible to debootstrap ubuntu without running the postinst script for  console-setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> np.. sorry I am busy elsewhere and didnt see it quickly as I should
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, booting from alt cd gives /dev/hda5 errors, and it hangs at partitioning, is my hard drive failed?
<Dekans> Invisionfree: how do you manage screen resolution ?
<wizz1> anyone installed nvidia drivers on 7.10 with 5200fx geforce ?
<ay^> nigma hmm that was wierd..
<Invisionfree> Dekans, never had to change it ..
<Dekans> Invisionfree: at plug or boot it's directly the good one ?
<led> i have that card
<neilm> Dekans, I have a similar setup. I have 2 xorg.conf files and a little scritp to swtich between thenm.
<Invisionfree> Gives my a bunch of ata1.00 errors, and then all these "Buffer I/O" errors with /dev/hda5 .. Then it dies on partition .. Is this laptop dead, Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree the pratioioner seems very very slow in hardy..
<sidelil> is there a way to set up a keyboard key to run mythtv frontend (and every other command)?
<boris> can someone please give me a link to a sample script that would start an application in separate X ?
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, so chief?
<JediMaster> Hey Sproik
<Cygoku> 10th time : Huh, helle ?? Does anybody know why I don't get anymore preview (thumbnail) out of my video file icon ?!?!?!
<wizz1> anyone installed nvidia drivers on 7.10 with 5200fx geforce ?
<Sproik> Hey Jedi
<clusty> Jack_Sparrow, is that what i should have done?
<Jack_Sparrow> guys.. I am busy atm
<DJDarkstar> Hi, anyone know of a way to get rid of that annoying green bar at the top of video files? I get one with dvd playback
<Cygoku> wizzi : i did 2 days ago and everything was 100% fine
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, How slow? Like, setting up ext3 filesys (33% through) takes normally how long?
<wizz1> Cygoku, pm me some details
<Cygoku> wizzi : I can't pm, I am not registered
<minerale> Anyone here good at awk, is there a way I can shorten this:  awk '{print $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $10}'    --- maybe to something like awk '{print $1..10}'
<Dekans> neilm: it's not very attractive :/
<Sproik> Is there a way to get single sign on to an ADS domain using 8.04?  I've got the ubuntu box a member of an ADS domain using samba, but would like to be able to logon with ADS credentials from the X logon screen.
<wizz1> Cygoku,  oh
<led> envy got me graphic drivers for me
<q4a> hi all
<wizz1> Cygoku, you got an fx 5200 ?
<Cygoku> wizzi : yes, exact same card
<neilm> Dekans: no, not great, but it works.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, How slow? Like, setting up ext3 filesys (33% through) takes normally how long? And uh, is the HD supposed to make noise (Like it's working), or will it go quiet for a while?
<wizz1> Cygoku, what kinda drivers did you install ?
<bjornredtail> Does anyone know where the data on what programs wine has 'installed' is kept?
<Jimdb> is there a way with the current 8.04 livecd installer to wipe my current installation, install new, and retain my home folder?
<bing_> hi
<wizz1> Bjoern-Erik, /home/.wine/
<wizz1> i think
<John_S_> wizz1, Cygoku: You could just set up your own channel if you want it private (#wizz1 for example).
<q4a> hi all, I'm trying to start *ubunntu 8.04  on samsung q45 f000. I'm using this man - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/SamsungQ45 - i setuped alter cd, but can't start :'(
<q4a> ubuntu 8.04 http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0874.jpg
<q4a> ubuntu 8.04 + acpi=off http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0877.jpg
<q4a> kubuntu 8.04 http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0878.jpg
<FloodBot1> q4a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<q4a> kubuntu 8.04 + acpi=off http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0879.jpg
<q4a> can someone help me???
<Dekans> neilm: okay thanks
<Cygoku> wizzi : in synaptic, there is an application call Envy (I use the gtk version), that you install, and Envy will install the driver for you and configurate the xorg.conf file for you.
<wizz1> John_S_,  you're right
<Lamego> !pastebin | q4a
<ubotu> q4a: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bjornredtail> I rm -rf ed that and it still .wine and it still shows some programs under the menu system in Gnome
<kaltsinho> anyone have in hardy heron booting DVDs or CDs with stuff????
<Cygoku> Thanks John
<danielnorman> hey, I just upgraded to 8.10(been a user for quiet a time distributed at my school) and for some reason the "shared folders" does not appear under administration which means I cannot add files to sharing unless i go into the Samba config. Any suggestions to make the option appear?
<kaltsinho> problem?
<Fjodor> wizz1: bjornredtail: ~/.wine, actually
<bjornredtail> Yeah...
<Fjodor> As in /home/username/.wine
<Invisionfree> Lamego, How slow is Hardy partitioning?? Like, setting up ext3 filesys (33% through) takes normally how long? And uh, is the HD supposed to make noise (Like it's working), or will it go quiet for a while?
<kaltsinho> anyone has problem booting DVD on hardy heron?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I have no point of reference...  try fsck with live gutsy .....
<bjornredtail> I That's the directory I deleted. Yet, it still shows the stuff there.
<wizz1> Fjodor, oops
<wizz1> i meant that
<obf213> hey is anyone using vim in hardy? why does it not have mouse support, and all these errors with color scheming, im using the exact same vimrc as i used under gutsy, whats up
<kaltsinho> anyone has problem booting DVD on hardy heron?
<kaltsinho> anyone has problem booting DVD on hardy heron?
<Stroganoff> Invisionfree partitioning should be very fast if you dont resize.
<Jimdb> is there a way with the current 8.04 livecd installer to wipe my current installation, install new, and retain my home folder?
<shoot^> guys, i've just done a clean Hardy install... as soon as it boots, the xserver seems to crash quite horrendously, and can't recover...
<q4a> can somebody help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64917/
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, The most recent LiveCD I have before the hardy one which won't boot is an Edgy <.<
<danielnorman> * I meant i have 8.04
<Stroganoff> Jimdb mount your hdd with the livecd and delete everything except /home
<Vlet> kaltsinho: it's probably something wrong with your dvd drive, the dvd you burned, or your dvd iso was damaged
<ribo> any synergy users on hardy?
<scope006> firefox 3 beta 5 running sluggish for anyone in 8.04?  Just a general Q
<PaRaSiTe2> Wubi doesn't partition the HDD does it?
<danielnorman> firefox 3 beta 5 runs fine for me
<bjornredtail> ofb213: My vim squawked at having :set syntax... I think it's a different version of vim. Not sure about mouse support (don't use it). Perhaps you could install the package gdm (I think it's gdm... command line mouse support?)
<dcotrut3> hey al
<Lamego> scope006, there is a firefox-2 package, in case you need it
<Jimdb> stroganoff:  and then do the install?
<dcotrut3> im having very serious issues with rdesktop
<aki_> How do I do to start the install-program-thingie?
<Stroganoff> Jimdb yes without formating the partition.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, I win .. now it's not even starting up the partitioner .. It just hangs at 36% (Scanning disks...)
<scope006> Lamego, thnx
<jayb2009> hi all ....Im going to do a dual boot with winXP and ubuntu and ive read NTFS works but i wanted a users opinion on if they thought a FAT32 partition works better for sharing data like mydocs on both OS's
<scope006> i prefer 3 just curious
<evand> PaRaSiTe2: no, it creates a file in your NTFS partition for the Ubuntu partition.
<NekoKun> Guys... how do I create a ftp account? What I need to ftp work?
<Bert_2> hi, does anybody know where I can easily find the blog posts of planet ubuntu about ooxml and the iso ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree you may have a drive going bad...    for the edgy disk.. At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Jimdb> stroganoff:  i can't move what I have, there's too much as I have been using this a long long long time.  and it would take hours upon hours to sort through to remove enough to be able to move it to another drive.
<st> huhu
<scope006> i'm loving 8.04 but just having some sluggish moments on my lappy, and trying to find the cause.  time to look at more logs ><
<st> german here?
<PaRaSiTe2> evand: Thanks.
<Vlet> Bert_2: google?
<Stroganoff> Jimdb ok. just delete everything except /home and install without formatting
<Sproik> jayb2009 NTFS is pretty well supported.  You can either repartition or install within Windoze (using a file on the NTFS drive which is bootstrapped in from grub)
<dcotruta> dsf
<st> or is there a german ubuntu channel?
<PaRaSiTe2> Is there any disadvantage to Wubi?
<Invisionfree> !de | st
<ubotu> st: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
 * Invisionfree wonders ..
<Jack_Sparrow> PaRaSiTe2 yes, read the faq about the differences and the dangers..
<Bert_2> Vlet: can't find them in the mess and chaos of the internet
<norbert_> how to use torbutton with the Firefox that comes with 8.04??
<st> ty a lot
<DarKlajid> Hi there. Hardy heron installation here: I have two widescreen LCD displays, but I cannot figure out how to configure those to be separate desktops (i.e. not cloned) in a nice way. All google terms only come up with xorg.conf edit sessions.. Clearly there has to be another way? OpenSuse did it out of the box, I'm probably just missing something.
<q4a> hi all
<aki_> How do I do to start the install-program-thingie on Ubuntu?
<Sproik> Can anyone give me some pointers to getting my X-Login screen authenticating to a 2003 Active Directory domain?  Tried likewise-open but it seems a bit buggy...
<jayb2009> Sproik: i tried the Wubi installer and just repeats saying its creating the image then never stops it went for hrs
<koudelka> hello, does anyone here know why 8.04 is not marked as LTS on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<PaRaSiTe2> Jack_Sparrow: OK
<Invisionfree> aki_ System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<norbert_> how to use torbutton with the Firefox that comes with 8.04??
<Sproik> jayb2009, do a full defrag before installing and make sure you have a large chunk of free space
<Dvyjones> I have managed to set up my bcm4306 on Hardy, but I cant connect to networks
<Zero|Byte> err, anyone know how to work around installing ubuntu on a PC with a HPT370 raid controller? Seems a lot of problems with grub and this raid controller. Don't see any fixes I'm comfortable with though
<komputes> Can I connect to server without a desktop icon showing up?
<jayb2009> Sproik: FYI i already know my partition table is crap since Gparted hates it and so does every other partition manager program saying bad partition table... FYI ive got 100gig free
<jals> i'm attempting to boot my 8.04 disc on an old toshiba laptop; it previously booted my 7.10 disc if a little slow, but now it won't recognise either, on bootup or within windows, yet windows will read other cds.... any ideas?
<jayb2009> Sproik: I defraged yes already i just wanna reinstall win and ubuntu together
<Vlet> Bert_2: life's hard :)
<jayb2009> Sproik: I'd rather not use wubi installer
<Jack_Sparrow> jals burn the ubuntu cd at a very slow speed. it does make a difference
<Sproik> jayb2009#:  If its a fresh install, better to do seperate partitions.  Put vista/XP on first, then ubuntu
<Dvyjones> jayv2009: Why?
<skeddy> hallo! Where's the best place to get live WINE help? Newbie in need here
<Lamego> skeddy, ##wine
<Jack_Sparrow> skeddy #winehq
<jayb2009> Sproik: Dvyjones performance
<Lamego> ops, winehq :P
<Monika|K> After the Upgrade to Hardy Firefox doesn't have Java anymore (about:plugins), even though sun-java6-plugin is still installed
<jayb2009> opps
<norbert_> how to use torbutton with the Firefox that comes with 8.04??
<mypapit> Sproik, why you dont recommend wubi?
<skeddy> Thanks jack
<SinisterK> I did the dual-installation into windows and everytime I try to go into Ubuntu it brings up a menu that says [initramfs] and has me select choices. Should this be happening? How do I get it to work correctly?
<skeddy> #winehq
<Dvyjones> I use wubi
<jayb2009> Sproik: cool but isnt NTFS considered not fully supported or such? shouldnt i stick to FAT32
<Monika|K> no this shouldn't happen SinisterK
<Dvyjones> it works like a charm, except that bcm4306 doesn't work, but i dont think that is wubis fault
<Lamego> jayb2009, NTFS is fully supported
<Sproik> mypapit:  Wubi is great for a Windoze box already setup, but if you're wiping the HD and starting from scratch, might as well get a bit extra performance and split the partitions
<jayb2009> Dvyjones: no its not wubi its my partition table
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones because I dont want to lose my windows partition for the sake of trying out ubuntu with wubi
<noelferreira> my system is always changing brithness level automatically. I had that problem running beta version of heron but i corrected it in power manager configuration. But now i perform a fresh install of ubuntu and that option of turning off brigth change is not anymore in the power management preferences. any help?
<Dvyjones> it works like a charm, except that bcm4306 doesn't work, but i dont think that is wubis fault. Any idea how to fix it?
<mypapit> Sproik, ah.. ic
<Sproik> Jayb2009:  afaik, NTFS has been fully supported for around a year now.  I write to mine from 'nix pretty regularly
<aak3> hi am trying to configure xserver-xorg driver for ps3 and it shows me a list: chips, fbdev, glint, imst, mga, s3, s3virge, savage, sis, sisusb, tdfx, trident and vga .. any idea which one shall I choose?
<r1ddl3r> hello
<DarKlajid> So.. No useable GUI for multihead setups, right?
<ThreeFingerPete> hi, my shutdown menu doesnt appear in ubuntu 8.04. i tried to set it up in login window in administration, but that doesnt appear either
<fysa> I had a similar problem, Sinister.  My issue was caused by taking the CD-ROM off the same channel as my boot drive.
<fysa> SinisterK rather
<Sproik> Jayb2009:  Just don't mess around with writing to an NTFS part from a VM install of Ubuntu lol, I fubared a box doing that
<Dvyjones> I have managed to set up my bcm4306 on Hardy, but I cant connect to networks. Any idea how to fix it?
<norbert_> how to use torbutton with the Firefox that comes with 8.04??
<scope006> think i found my performance issue.  if i do "sudo top -d 1"  Xorg is using 40-90% cpu
<jayb2009> Lamego: my partition table is shot so im gonna just repartition and setup the right way why not since i gotta install it all again anyway
<scope006> ugh
<fysa> SinisterK: also, ntfs works better than fat32 and make sure you defrag/chkdsk if needed
<Jack_Sparrow> jayb2009 that would be a bad thing
<jayb2009> Sproik: ok i wont
<bjornredtail> norbert_:  You are going to have to apt-get tor and privoxy I think
<fearl> DarKlajid: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution (despite bad naming) can do that.
<fysa> SinisterK: right-click the drive in My Computer, Error Check, then tell it to check after reboot
<fearl> DarKlajid: it is a frontend for xrandr which replaced xinerama.
<jayb2009> Jack_Sparrow: im sorry what would?
<bjornredtail> norbert_: Then install torbutton as a firefox addin
<fysa> SinisterK: you want to "ls" and look for casper.log, then "cat casper.log"
<jals> Jack_Sparrow: i suspect it's actually a drive issue, cos my previously working 7.10 cd works on other machines
<Jack_Sparrow> jayb2009 to clarify I was agreeing with dvy on writing ntfs from vm
<jals> then again, maybe it's a drive issue
<SinisterK> Alright, I'll give that a shot.
<unimatrix9> how come firefox on hardy does not correctly print pages?
<fysa> SinisterK: that will tell you the error that caused the installation to fail.  if you see SRST failed in there, try putting your boot drive on its own channel
<DarKlajid> fearl: Thanks. That one did find two monitors before, but didn't change anything when I unchecked "cloned"..
<Jack_Sparrow> jals my dells and hp all want the cd that was burned slow.
<jayb2009> Jack_Sparrow: yup i dont bother anymore with VM its too slow for what i need
<norbert_> bjornredtail: torbutton is a firefox addon that only works with the Firefox 2.0 series and Ubuntu 8.04 comes with some kind of Firefox 3 beta... does this mean I'm screwed?
<fysa> SinisterK: otherwise, take the error you see and google it
<JediMaster> Sproik: any luck?
<r1ddl3r> People any1 here with Embedded experience here????
<DarKlajid> I tried displaysettings-gtk afterwards, which probably killed (parts of) my xorg.conf now
<noelferreira> my system is always changing brithness level automatically. I had that problem running beta version of heron but i corrected it in power manager configuration. But now i perform a fresh install of ubuntu and that option of turning off brigth change is not anymore in the power management preferences. any help?
<Sproik> JediMaster nope
<fysa> good luck!
<SinisterK> Alright, I'll do that, thanks a lot
<_moro_bana_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SinisterK> Thanks!
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: I think partitioner just unhung!
<paule> Hello, I want to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 but the upgrade manager doesn't show the upgrade. What is the problem?
<majkel> is there anybody who can speak georgian?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I said it was SLOW
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I kept thinking mine was hung
<xrth> I have an ATI card in my machine, but the motherboard also has an onboard intel graphics adapter. I get output on my screen connected to the ATI card, but ubuntu doesn't give me the option to activate the fglrx driver (in gnome). Is there a way to fix this? I'm thinking perhaps the onboard graphics are screwing up.
<fevel> ever since I installed hardy my virtualbox virtual machines stopped working...it gives me an error saying that it cant atc theharddrie to the secondary master
<ron> Hello everyone
<mattywarr> Anyone know a good wysiwyg html editor for ubuntu?
<bjornredtail> norbert_: There is a Firefox 2 in the package manager... You could also just point Firefox to your local proxy server manually. Also I think there's a way of overriding the encoding things that keep old addins from working on new versions of Firefox, but of course the addon is not guaranteed to work.
<professor__> Whats with the problems with Hardy
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, Well, I gave up on it after an hour, I just unplugged the charger cord for it .. 5 minutes later, it moves ..
<ron> I just had a lockup.
<fearl> mattywarr: nvu
<professor__> when you go to websites the screen disapears off
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<neilm> mattywarr: I use kompozer (unofficial bug fix of nvu)
<yedda1> funny hardy heron... this is the worst, ubuntu could do to the world: Nominating this version as stable....
<mattywarr> will sudo apt-get install nvu work?
<fearl> mattywarr: sure
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, if you're around and I disappear without saying bye or thanks, my other computer battery died. :P
<mattywarr> great, cheers matey :)
<professor__> I think Gutsy was the way to go
<yedda1> my X crashes, when I try to scan an image
<fearl> mattywarr: try kompozer instead though I guess.
<Vlet> yedda1: anything that's X.0 is ALWAYS unstable
<Vlet> 1.0 2.0 3.0, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree np
<lassegul> xrth: you could probably just install xserver-xorg-ati. what kind of ati card is it?
<yedda1> Vlet: can you tell me how I can roll back to 7.10?
<scope006> odd, Xorg is still using 40-90% cpu with effects disabled.
<professor__> give hardy 6 months and it will be fine
<melkor> alright another great upgrade to a new distribution.
<scope006> driver issue?
<Vlet> yedda1: reinstall
<r1ddl3r> Guys Anyone with Embedded Experience here???? Plx help !!
<lassegul> scope006: try changing gtk-theme.
<fearl> Vlet: Ubuntu numbering doesn't work like that, it simply represents the date... Year 200_8 and Month April, so 04
<yedda1> Vlet:  :(
<noelferreira> my system is always changing brithness level automatically. I had that problem running beta version of heron but i corrected it in power manager configuration. But now i perform a fresh install of ubuntu and that option of turning off brigth change is not anymore in the power management preferences. any help?
<scope006> ill try that
<fearl> Vlet: That isn't helpful.
<melkor> So I think that I lost all of my restricted drivers?  And I need to enable the packages stuff?
<melkor> ie sources.list?
<Annirak> So I'm a little stuck.  I lost the menu bars from the top & bottom of my screen.  I've checked in my home directory and I don't have a .xsessionrc or a .xsession.  What can I do?
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, Aww, it just slowed to dead again at 73% :(
<absnt> If I deleted something with rm -rf is it possible to recover it?
<r1ddl3r> ./sigh
<Lamego> !resetpanel
<ubotu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lassegul> yedda1: dont listen to him. paste your output of /var/log/xorg.0.log to pastebin
<r1ddl3r> hellooooo
<zumbix> hi I am new here and new to ubuntu i have problems with my partitions i cant boot windows, the thing is that i install ubuntu in what used to be C:, that was a faulty win xp , and whant to keep my D: xp
<Lamego> !resetpanel | Annirak
<ubotu> Annirak: please see above
<r1ddl3r> no1 ???
<John_S_> melkor: Or just enable all the repos in System > admin > software sources.
<noelferreira> my system is always changing brithness level automatically. I had that problem running beta version of heron but i corrected it in power manager configuration. But now i perform a fresh install of ubuntu and that option of turning off brigth change is not anymore in the power management preferences. any help?
<ceefour> hello
<aleXXX> hi
<scout> hey anyone have any suggestions for network monitoring like nagios but more simple and quicker to setup/manage?
<Vlet> fearl: so how should one go about explaining that a .0 release is going to be less stable than it's predecessor?
<komputes> Can I connect to a server without a desktop icon showing up?
<shoot^> People: Radeon 9600, what driver would you recommend, want to use Compiz on Hardy...
<ron> noob need help: my clean install worked perfectly for 2 days. Today I started gedit, but it crashed. then I tired to open firefox. crashed. nothing would appear. and I saw afterwards no process in "top". then I tried to move to the consol with alt-ctrl-f1 and my secreen said he got no signal. I moved back to gnome. Now everything was stuck and the bars were plain white. I moved back to the consol. It worked. I did gdm stop and then gdm star
<ron> t. I moved back to gnome and the logon screen was blank. I had no option but to reboot through the consol. and here I am :-) what files do you want me to post to pastebin so you could diagnose whats wrong? cause I am clueless...
<aleXXX> are any wlan experts around ?  I have problems getting the wlan on a dell notebook shipped with ubuntu preinstalled working
<Annirak> Lamego, then I Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<erUSUL> Vlet: that's not really true for ubuntu as it number version come from the date it is released
<jason_> sorry guys but xchat restarts on me all the time '
<fearl> Vlet: This version of Ubuntu is supposed to be _more_ stable... it is a LTS version.
<focusftw_> i cant update to the new lts
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, Wanna take bets on what happens first? Battery dies or partitioner moves?
<jason_> wow it did it agen
<fevel> how do I instll pyqt on ubuntu?
<jerbear> what is the deal with gvfs? was this thing actually tested before it went out the door?
<DJDarkstar> anyone know how to remove the annoying green bars in dvd playback?
<KRF> fevel, aptitude install pyqt
<q4a> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4824661 - if someboby will not help me, i'll kill -9 all people of the world!!!
<Lamego> Annirak, yes
<o7andrew> aleXXX: hey
<strtok> anyone have an issue with pidgin constantly using 10-20% CPU?
<Annirak> Lamego: Ok, thx
<Vlet> fearl erUSUL: so, you mean that 8.01 will be just as signifigant of a release as 8.0?
<aleXXX> o7andrew: hi
<yedda1> lassegul: ok, here you are: http://pastebin.com/m3dd8db5
<KRF> fevel, search with aptitude search pyqt
<John_S_> aleXXX: Give more details and maybe someone can help you. :)
<ron> anyone, can you look at my question, scroll up ^
<lassegul> Vlet: there is never going to be a 8.01. and go to wikipedia or #Âubuntu-offtopic or something
<erUSUL> Vlet: there is no and never will be a 8.01 release as there is no 8.0
<fearl> Vlet: 8.04 represents the year and month of release, NOTHING to do with usual numbering.
<Toznoshio> Can ReactOS be virtualized in Ubuntu?
<jerbear> are there any plans to fix gvfs... it getting really annoying
<sz90> are the main archive servers still bogged down or is it safe to switch back to them again?
<fearl> Vlet: In April of 2018, there will be another 8.04 release (maybe, depending on how it goes...)
<Invisionfree> Has the code name for 8.10 been decided yet?
<o7andrew> yay, a gnu-release! new hope for my old p3
<erUSUL> Vlet: there is a 8.04 trelease ( 200 *8* april >< *04* )
<Annirak> Lamego: Thanks, that worked
<noelferreira> my system is always changing brithness level automatically. I had that problem running beta version of heron but i corrected it in power manager configuration. But now i perform a fresh install of ubuntu and that option of turning off brigth change is not anymore in the power management preferences. any help?
<lassegul> yedda1: im sorry, could you post /var/log/xorg.0.log.old as well?
<Ward1983> does anyone know how to solve this? gcc: @XMMS_CFLAGS@: No such file or directory (i'm compiling a xmms plugin for g15daemon)
<Toznoshio> Invisionfree: 8.10 = Intrepid Ibex
<aleXXX> it's a Dell Inspiron with Intel 3945ABG, Ubuntu 7.10, WEP, iwconfig shows the access point, channel etc, but ifup wlan0 always fails when trying to get an IP address via DHCP
<dneary> noelferreira: that's annoyingf me too
<aleXXX> iwl3945 driver
<Invisionfree> Toznoshio, ewwe, who the hell came up with that?
<fearl> Vlet: The only part of Ubuntu 8.04 that represents stability is the 'LTS' on the end - long term support...
<dneary> noelferreira: if you get a soln, let me know ;)
<aleXXX> it doesn't have wired connection
<fearl> Vlet: And even then, it isn't the same meaning of stability  ;)
<yedda1> lassegul: http://pastebin.com/m5585d6fa
<Fjodor> Ward1983: Seems to me like a necessary run of automake or autoconf or something like that was omitted...
<_moro_bana_> ubuntu is said to be based on debian, uses debian packages> what is the differece, is it only a change of name?
<Toznoshio> Invisionfree: I believe Mark Shuttleworth knows the answer to that question :)
<noelferreira> dneary, go to system->preferences-> power settings and unchek automatically change brigth option
<absnt> If I deleted something with rm -rf is it possible to recover it?
<John_S_> aleXXX: OK, basic troubleshooting: can you connect to your router with any other computer? Is your router set for DHCP? Are you sure the router is set for WEP and that you have the password correct?
<sz90> _moro_bana_: they use the same package system and share a lot of code, but they have some differences.
<fearl> _moro_bana_: No, the base packages tend to be more current, and there is a more focused development cycle...
<focusftw_> im running the second most recent ubuntu release, and im trying to update too the newest, 8.04 and im getting a wierd error about not having a cdrom, and having to apt-get to it. can someone help?
<Ward1983> Fjodor, i'm not sure how you mean that, do you need more info?
<dneary> noelferreira: I found the option
<aleXXX> John_S_: yes, other machines work, and once or twice I was able to connect, but I couldn't reproduce it after rebooting
<jerbear> what's the likelyhood that this bug will be fixed anytime soon?... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789
<fearl> _moro_bana_: Debian maintains 24,000 packages on 12 ports... Ubuntu officially maintains around 3,000 on 3 ports.
<ompaul> !undelete | absnt
<ubotu> absnt: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<Vlet> fearl erUSUL lassegul: instead of chewing me out about the semantics of a strange versioning system, you could perhaps explain to the people claiming "this is crap! I thought it would be more stable" why this release (however you want to describe it... "cutting edge") will likely be less than perfect until a few patches are released, or would you rather pretend that ubuntu, unlike every other linux distro, is always perfect?
<John_S_> aleXXX: OK, do you remember what you did to get it to connect? :)
<dneary> noelferreira: Right click on the battery in the notif. area, Preferences, and in the "On battery" tab, uncheck "Dim display when idle"
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, I hope you're right about this, or I'm going to kill two computers with one install :c
<pastorblue> Have a laptop with SiS Mirage 3 graphics, can only set max 800x600 but screen is good for 1280x800 at 60hz. Can you help with exactly what I should insert into xorg.conf please?
<noelferreira> dneary, so you're done. i don't have that option anymore in a fresh install of heron. with beta everything works ok. that's why i prefer beta versions :)
<aleXXX> John_S_: well.... a few times ifup/ifdown on the various interfaces....
<Goju-Kai> hi all
<aleXXX> John_S_: but I wasn't able to reproduce that
<_moro_bana_> fearl: is there anyplace where i can find more info on that
<fearl> Vlet: There is no explanation... and if we don't know the answer to their problem, we can't assist them... so we simply say nothing to them, and hope someone else _knows_ the answer.
<dneary> noelferreira: Did you find the preferences when right clicking on the battery?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<noelferreira> dneary, my problem is different. that option should be check. because it lows bright when idle
<lassegul> yedda1: are you running dual monitors?
<mohbana_> hey guys what's a good emulator for ps1 that is found on the standard repos?
<dneary> noelferreira: But it's unchecked?
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I just know it is slow...   Hope it works out
<_moro_bana_> fearl: that about ports ?
<erUSUL> Vlet: no; i wasn't saying ubuntu is perfect. Also your experience or the experience of some people does not imply this release is worse than others it is judt that *your* experience
<Fjodor> Ward1983: Don't really know much about it, I just think that @XMMS_CFLAGS@ looks like something that would be in a Makefile.am or Makefile.in, which are used by automake and autoconf respectively...
<focusftw_> hi guys
<John_S_> aleXXX: OK, let's jump over to channel #aleXXX really quick and I'll see if I can help you troubleshoot, OK?
<focusftw_> could i get a little help?
<dan> can anyone help me out, im having some webcam problems in aMSN
<fearl> _moro_bana_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth tries to explain more of the relationship... http://www.debian.org/ports/ might give you some understanding of what a port is.
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, If this works, I promise never to swear in here again .. Heh :P
<emorris> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mohbana_> hey guys what's a good emulator for ps1 that is found on the standard repos?
<AlabamaHit> Hey I have an AMD 64 Athlon 3500+ and on another ocmputer 3400+ both at 64bit compaitble....shoudl i use 64 bit? or just regualr...like is it the same?
<fearl> _moro_bana_: I believe Ubuntu only supports SPARC, amd64, and i386 (ppc support is dropped)
<erUSUL> Vlet: and believe me ie been here hearing people complain since 4.10 beta XD People for whom ubuntu just works do not come here for help
<yedda1> lassegul: not now, no. I mean I could, but I have never tried with ubuntu, because I had a very bad experience: it was all messed up and I couldn't repair it in the xorg.conf because that file was being generated by ...something else. Anyway I don't use dual headed, no
<rod0009> where should i register to use the private chat?
<dan> my webcam is recognized and works, but the picture is a terrible quality, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Trae> is there a tool that can decrypt stuff for me in Ubuntu?  like pgp stufff?  I have seahorse installed and created a public key... and I've imported a key from someone.
<IdleOne> Seveas: can you tell me where I would look to see when I signed the COC?
<jerbear> what's the likelyhood that this bug will be fixed anytime soon?... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789
<Ward1983> Fjodor, correct
<scope006> here is a weird one.  my issue of xorg using 40-90% of the cpu only happens with the gui system monitor up
<IdleOne> evening Pici
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<Ward1983> Fjodor, its a error from a make
<Vlet> erUSUL: for me, ubuntu just works. I come here anyway.
<st23am> anyone know how to enable 256 colors for gnome-terminal ?
<lassegul> yedda1: i cant see why it is crashing. maybe it has something to do with line 583 in you paste. or maybe not. i dont think i can help you here, sorry.
<yedda1> lassegul: I now made a photograph with my cell and put it on the computer vial bluetooth. At least that works and I can keep the deadline at work :(
<fearl> jerbear: If you throw some money at a developer, it can probably be fixed within a week... else you'll have to wait till they get around to it, sorry.
<scope006> soon as i close it everything is back to normal
<focusftw_> im runing 7.10, and im trying to update to the new 8.04, and it tells me i have to "sudo apt cdrom"  can anyone help?
<dan> anyone have any ideas on how to get this webcam working?
<bmk789> what is a good alternative to cheese?
<fearl> dan: USB webcam?
<k3ks> i have a problem, update-grub doesn't write the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<st23am> anyone know how to enable 256 colors for gnome-terminal ?
<dan> fearl, yes :)
<jerbear> i think it's amazing that they would let such a piece of crap go out the door
<Seveas> IdleOne, launchpad.net/~yourlogin/codesofconduct
<lassegul> yedda1: remember to make a forum post about this if you arent getting the help you need here.
<fearl> dan: what does 'lsusb' say about it?
<IdleOne> Seveas: thanks
<Seveas> IdleOne, launchpad.net/~yourlogin/+codesofconduct actually
<Vlet> st23am: you mean like, directory listing color?
<fearl> dan: (obviously plug it in)
<kane77> does vista play nicely with ubuntu (grub etc)?
<dan> fearl, what do you mean? type that into a terminal?
<fearl> dan: yes... sorry
<o7andrew> seriously is it not the best aye???
<Fjodor> Ward1983: Indeed. It should have been translated by one of those tools, but wasn't. How to make it right, though... automake && autoconf?
<st23am> Vlet: 256 in general so I can run emacs w/ color-themes in terminal so I can make use of Screen
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear Who or what are you talking to or about
<focusftw_> im runing 7.10, and im trying to update to the new 8.04, and it tells me i have to "sudo apt cdrom"  can anyone help?
<dan> fearl, haha its plugged in and is recognized in aMSN, the quality is just awful though, it worked fine on windows so i know its not the cam..
<jerbear> Jack_Sparrow: GVFS
<k3ks> i have a new kernerl version and if i run update grub it recognizes it and says "Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done", but the file is still the same
<Vlet> st23am: ahh, I recall having trouble with screen/color... hmm
<yedda1> lassegul: no problem. Maybe you can on another topic: I also have no graphical effects anymore in 8.04: I can't even enable the advanced effects(compiz fusion stuff), so I installed xserver-xgl and tried again, I could activate it but the memory usage and load was killing my system, the fans were running at top speed :( And it WORKED smoothly in 7.10
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in.
<dan> dan@thatswhatshesaid:~$ lsusb
<dan> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c505 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse+Keyboard Receiver
<dan> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c30b Logitech, Inc.
<dan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<dan> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp.
<FloodBot1> dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<danielnorman> hey, I just upgraded to 8.04 for some reason the "shared folders" does not appear under administration which means I cannot add files to sharing unless i go into the Samba config. Any suggestions to make the option appear?
<Ward1983> Fjodor, aha will test thanx
<emorris> in gutsy, with compiz fusion fully installed, you could go to system>prefs>appearance, and choose "custom", but this seems to have gone in hardy. I have to choose extra, and then import all the settings again. Is there any way reound this?
<Seveas> jerbear, this is a support channel. Rants in /dev/null please
<dneary> When I suspend & resume the screen stays blank
<dan> sorry folks, my bad :P
<jerbear> Seveas: i'm trying to get support
<focusftw_> im runing 7.10, and im trying to update to the new 8.04, and it tells me i have to "sudo apt cdrom"  can anyone help?
<Seveas> jerbear, ranting won't help with that
<Paddy_EIRE> jerbear: no you are complaining..
<fearl> dan: I should have told you to use pastebin.org ... sorry.
<lassegul> yedda1: i gotta admit that im an ati noob. ask the ati folks here ;)
<emorris> ﻿kane77: yes, as long as vista is installed first
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<prakriti> amarok locks on me now that i have upgraded
<dan> fearl, haha no worries, common sense shoulda stopped me there :P
<prakriti> do i need to do anything to get pulse working right?
<Fjodor> Ward1983: However, I haven't had much luck with automake and friends myself, so I'm by no means the right person to ask for further assistance :-(
<yedda1> hm, well
<User2005> AnyThing New With Hardy ?
<jerbear> Paddy_EIRE, Seveas: i have been asking for the last couple of days... no one seems to know what's going on
<dneary> Apparently everything's fine, except the display doesn't actually show anything
<kane77> emorris, ehm.. I want to do the opposite thing actually.. I have ubuntu and would like to install vista
<fearl> dan: Unfortunatly, there is nothing I can really do to help...
<Seveas> jerbear, try once more, haven't seen your question yet
<jerbear> Paddy_EIRE, Seveas: this bug.... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789
<fearl> dan: With the webcam that is  :P
<emorris> ﻿kane77: i think you can do this, but Windows MBR writes over grub, so you have to reinstall grub into your disk. give me a mo
<jerbear> Seveas: something is going haywire with the ~/.gvfs folder...
<grndslm> heya... I upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and now my sound won't work!
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in.
<Dassouki> can u select all lines in nano?
<danielnorman> anysuggestions?
<dan> fearl, no problem. thanks for trying :P
<Seveas> jerbear, 'interesting'
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<Seveas> (aka, wtf?!)
<kane77> emorris, I just got extra 4Gb of ram and ubuntu is unable to fill them up no matter what I do ;) so I decided to install vista also :D
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear Did you think to ask better questions.  Perhaps a description of the problem and not just point to some bug report.  We seldom go to random links without a description of the problem you are having
<jerbear> Seveas: it's a completely fresh install, too
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, It passed! It's installing the base system!
<User2005> brb...
<focusftw_> i cant update to the new lts
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree Now keep your promise
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, I never intentionally swear anyway, but ok :P
<stbain> jerbear: did your .gvfs folder fill up your partition? Mine did that this morning. Very odd
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<fearl> focusftw_: Why not?
<Invisionfree> Shit
<Seveas> jerbear, it's apparently partially fixed in hardy-proposed (the segfault): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789/comments/12
<lassegul> danielnorman: you are sure that you dont have a Sharing Options when you right click a folder?
<drivetrax> Suddenly my mouse and keyboard got stuck.  I rebooted with repair boot, and things loaded, except loading the firewall failed.. I re-booted, and the desktop came back .. with a few windows already on it..and I need to know something about firestarter.. if I have to tell it to load every time I boot?
<Invisionfree> Just kidding Jack_Sparrow <.<
<IdleOne> Invisionfree: whats with the language
<jerbear> Jack_Sparrow: i'm not sure how to better describe it... gvfs creates a folder in my home folder that even root can't remove... the only way to "fix" it is to fusermount -u it, and it breaks again after the first logout
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree Kinda figured that
<halten> народ помогите пожалуйста
<IdleOne> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<halten> помогите плс с убунтой
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in. any help?
<jerbear> Seveas: i have proposed enabled and i haven't seen any updates
<Invisionfree> I need to scp this song to my server before my battery dies here
<focusftw_> im trying to update from gutsy to hardy, and whe i try to use the update manager, it gives me this error" Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn - Release i386 (20070415)]/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT"
<Vlet> st23am: hmm, I can't tell why it would not work... I see some mention of screen not being compiled in ubuntu<=7.04 with --enable-colors256, but I'm running irssi with screen on 7.04 and color does work
<Jack_Sparrow> jerbear just pointing out that until now I had not seen you post your actual problem
<jerbear> stbain: out of curiosity, how would it fill up?
<lassegul> drivetrax: add it to System -> Prefrences -> Sessions?
<Seveas> jerbear, well, there's not much people in here can help you with. The available workarounds are posted in that bug
<k3ks> update-grub runs without errors but doesn#t change the /boot/grub/menu.lst :( HELP
<pen> what happened to kiba dock?
<teohhanhui> hi, i'm trying to use the gdm face browser but my picture doesn't show up.
<halten> i have some problems with the volume. could someone could help me
<Andres_22rio4> where iptables save his configuration¿
<emorris> ﻿kane77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64919/
<pen> Why no hardy version for taht?
<drivetrax> lassegul,  I shall look at that
<Seveas> Andres_22rio4, nowhere
<focusftw_> im trying to update from gutsy to hardy, and whe i try to use the update manager, it gives me this error" Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn - Release i386 (20070415)]/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT"
<lassegul> whats your problem halten?
<IdleOne> focusftw_: 7.04 is fiesty and you can leapfrog a version
<f0rmat> where is the easy to use uninstall feature that is mentioned on the ubuntu website
<focusftw_> whoops
<jerbear> Jack_Sparrow: np, i'm not trying to be rude... just trying to figure out what's going on
<rod0009> can anyone give me the link to register myself ?
<focusftw_> i mean i have the second oldest one
<rod0009> please
<IdleOne> can= cant
<stbain> jerbear: no clue... came into work this morning, couldn't reply to an email... lo and behold my disk was full
<Seveas> !register | rod0009
<ubotu> rod0009: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Andres_22rio4> Seveas, where are the tables of iptables?
<rod0009> tyty
<focusftw_> not hardy, i fudged the name
<Seveas> Andres_22rio4, in the kernel
<stbain> emptied trash and then had to reboot to get .gvfs to free up
<focusftw_> err
<focusftw_> 7.10
<grndslm> heya... I upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and now my sound won't work!
<kane77> emorris, thank you..
<Scou1> Hey my center speaker on my 5.1 surround sound won't work
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in. any help?
<st23am> Vlet: yes colors work .. you only have 8 of them however. Best link ive found so far http://blawg.pha.hk/2008/02/28/how-to-get-256-colours-in-ubuntus-gnome-terminal.html
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, you still busy?
<danielnorman> lassegul i think that solved the problem
<Scou1> And how do I find out whether I am using PA or ALSA?
<bjornredtail> I'm having a bit of a problem with some programs in Wine. Oddly enough the enter key is not working in any text editor I try
<emorris> ﻿kane77: pleasure
<lassegul> danielnorman: lol good for you
<bjornredtail> Anything I can do about it?
<k3ks> who knows why update-grub doesn't update my /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<_sourcemaker> is there a apt repository für vmware in hardy?
<prakriti> my audio seems pretty hosed
<regis> hello, could someone help me against a segfault?
<emorris> ﻿in gutsy, with compiz fusion fully installed, you could go to system>prefs>appearance, and choose "custom", but this seems to have gone in hardy. I have to choose extra, and then import all the settings again. Is there any way reound this?
<teohhanhui> I'm using a theme with face browser, included all users and set my pic with gdmphotosetup, but the pic still won't show up. Please help...
<prakriti> if something has my audio device open with alsa does that stop pulse from working?
<prakriti> like skype
<f0rmat> where is the easy to use uninstall feature that is mentioned on the ubuntu website
<kane77> regis, well it depends what kind of program and what you do to it
<tuchki> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> emorris: how about exporting/saving your compiz settings
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<ikonia> f0rmat: remove from synaptic
<emorris> ﻿Paddy_EIRE: That's what I'm doing
<ikonia> f0rmat: search for the installed package and click "remove"
<_moro_bana_> is there a way of dfixing ubuntu usinng the live cd
<User2005> Where did the off button go ?
<focusftw_> hello?
<regis> kane77, i compiled a deb-src(wine from gusty because of regressions) and it segfault at runtime...
<bjornredtail> I'm having a bit of a problem with some programs in Wine. Oddly enough the enter key is not working in any text editor I try... Is there any configuration stuff I can mess around with to try and fix this?
<emorris> ﻿Paddy_EIRE: but it's annoying when you just want to temporarily disable it
<ikonia> regis: you've not compiled it correctly or with a compatible library set
<pagoda> why is evolution-data-server-2.22 taking up 50-100% of my cpu?
<Gilps> hi!...
<IdleOne> Seveas: may I msg you?
<Gilps> the ubuntu acknowledged all my drives and SD? until the PATA! That this right?
<User2005> Yea...
<teohhanhui> I'm using a theme with face browser, included all users and set my pic with gdmphotosetup, but the pic still won't show up. Please help...
<Ward1983> Fjodor, that didnt help :(
<ikonia> Gilps: what ?
<f0rmat> i mean uninstall the OS
<emorris> ﻿User2005: what off button?
<twistage> Whats a good really simple web server? All that i need is PHP support, preferably with a good front end also, this is just for an internal network
<regis> ikonia, how can i compile it correctly?
<Seveas> IdleOne, no need to ask :)
<jonasj> f0rmat: if you mean the banner on the front page advertising the 8.04 release, i think they are referring to the wubi installer
<Paddy_EIRE> emorris: never takes more than a few secs to get the thing back to the way I had it again... but yes I agree
<ikonia> regis: depends on what the fault is
<norbert_> hi all, I have a philosophical question
<rod0009> how do i know if im registered user?
<Danish989> Hi everyone
<ikonia> norbert_: this is an ubuntu support question
<_moro_bana_> is there a way of dfixing ubuntu usinng the live cd
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in. any help?
<regis> ikonia, i don't know how to compile the debug package...
<ikonia> rod0009: join #freenode
<jerbear> oh my god oh my god... there are updates for gvfs, i think i'm going to piss myself
<norbert_> ikonia: yes, that is correct
<Invisionfree> What the hell?
<ikonia> jerbear: we don't need that language
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, Am I allowed to say hell?
<ikonia> norbert_: then go for it
<donshire> I am a newb and am running 8.04 on a macbook dual boot. All working well but compiz cube when initiating makes X restart : < Does anyone have suggestions?
<jerbear> jerbear: piss?
<node357> I was gonna say thttpd but I don't think it supports PHP
<fearl> Invisionfree: If you have to ask, the answer is no.
<Seveas> jerbear, (those updates don't fix the logout+login problem, so don't wet yerself yet)
<jerbear> crap
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm having trouble getting dual monitor support working on 8.04. I'm trying to use displayconfig-gtk as of now but am having issues. using an nvidia 7950, using nv driver. If anyone would be willing to help please let me know
<twistage> node357: Am i going to be forced to go with apache?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree Im not really here..  and you just did...  and no you should not
<mohbana_> hey guys what's a good emulator for ps1 that is found on the standard repos?
<teohhanhui> I'm using a theme with face browser, included all users and set my pic with gdmphotosetup, but the pic still won't show up. Please help...
<node357> twistage: kinda looks like it :|
<twistage> Bah, thanks.
<ikonia> mohbana_: I'm not aware of one
<regis> ikonia, because gdb gives me some ??? when it segfaults
<fearl> twistage: If it's too big for you, you can use cherokee
<ikonia> regis: gives you some what
<_moro_bana_> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<f0rmat> jonasj, aah ok thanks :)
<recon69> are system locksup a common problem with 8.04 , cause i been getting loads of them?
<Gilps> my hd, are mountted as sata
<jonasj> phoenix: have you tried using system->preferences->screen resolution instead of displayconfig-gtk?
<ikonia> Gilps: yes, thats correct
<fearl> jonasj: They are the same thing  :P
<Gilps> hda = sda
<ikonia> Gilps: yes
<twistage> fearl: Does cherokee have a front end?
<ikonia> Gilps: as of 7.10 the new branch of libata is used
<fearl> twistage: eh... no
<donshire> X restarting when initialising cube effect!?
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in. any help?
<Gilps> :) hihihihih
<carlosdias>  /join #ubuntu-br
<jonasj> fearl: no, they aren't
<Monika|K> After upgrading to Hardy Firefox doesn't have Java anymore (about:plugins) - I reinstalled the Java packages, but it didn't help (Sun Java 6)
<carlosdias>  /join #ubuntu-br
<Myrtti> does anyone use gmail with sylpheed?
<FloodBot1> carlosdias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LSG> What's the dir. to place new GDM themes?
<norbert_> why is it that every time I suggest people to move to Linux, be it Ubuntu or Debian, that what I do won't work for them? I recently suggested that someone moved to Ubuntu and now this person tries to use the Tor button in Firefox. This plug-in works fine for me under Debian with Firefox 2. But when he tries to use it, he first has to remove Firefox 3 (to get Firefox 2 to work) and then he gets this error during the installation of the addon
<norbert_> : "FireFox could not install the file because: unexpected installation error; review the error console log for more details"; my question is: /why/ do things that work fine for me __ALWAYS__ fail when other people try them - even the most simple things?
<jerbear> ompaul: wtf man
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, alright, thanks, and probably bye soon, my laptop batt. is approx 3% :(
<ikonia> jerbear: can you get a grip on the language please
<Gilps> bye
<ompaul> jerbear, you were ask ed
<jonasj> fearl: displayconfig-gtk is what was available at system>administration>screens&graphics in gutsy
<jerbear> ikonia: what language
<Gilps> ikonia, thx
<ikonia> jerbear: what does wtf mean - think about it
<teohhanhui> I'm using a theme with face browser, included all users and set my pic with gdmphotosetup, but the pic still won't show up. Please help...
<ompaul> jerbear, be every polite
<HermanChess>  #emesene
<jerbear> ikonia: i can't say wtf
<ompaul> jerbear, be very polite even
<ikonia> jerbear: you can't
<ikonia> jerbear: think about what it means
<jonasj> fearl: system>preferences>screen resolution is gnome-display-properties, i think
<ikonia> ompaul: didn't see you enter, hi
<Phoenix92x> can anyone tell me if displayconfig-gtk is meant to work on kubuntu as well as ubuntu?
<jerbear> ikonia: i can't use acronyms
<Monika|K> just say wth ;)
<regis> ikonia, http://rafb.net/p/oMR5xb87.html
<fearl> jonasj: You're right, it is
<ikonia> jerbear: think about the content
<jerbear> what a bunch of puritans
<ikonia> Monika|K: that doesn't change anything
<Myrtti> jerbear: life is
<norbert_> is it because all these other people are idiots?
<Seveas> !guidelines | jerbear
<ubotu> jerbear: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> jerbear,  so you got a call to make stay or go
<melkor> has anybody here compiled bitchx?
<drivetrax> If you are running Firestarter as a system service, which is automatically set up for you when installing Firestarter from a binary package, the firewall is in many cases even running before you start the program.
<Monika|K> Sure it does, one can say it around children and the other not.
<ikonia> norbert_: don't be rude to people
<Invisionfree> !ohmy | melkor
<ubotu> melkor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> melkor: many times
<LSG> Norbert_: Murphy's law?
<PenguBandit> Hi, I have my Ubuntu set up just as I want it and as I'm sure you all know that takes a lot of time. Anyways, I'm currently triple booting and I need to reinstall XP and Vista. So is there any way to sort of save an image of my current Ubuntu and restore it once I've reinstalled Windows?
<Invisionfree> Oh, wait, I misread what he said.
<fearl> jerbear: Why would you need to say such things? You think swearing at people donating their time to assist you is going to make us want to?
<Seveas> Invisionfree, :)
<jerbear> fearl: who am i swearing at?
<ikonia> jerbear: why argue it
<ikonia> jerbear: you've just been told the rules
<jerbear> ikonia: argue what?
<ikonia> jerbear: accept it - or don't
<norbert_> ikonia: I'm not rude to them, it's a general question for you people here, I just suggest to them to reinstall Windows and that usually makes them happy again
<stefg> !backup | PenguBandit
<ubotu> PenguBandit: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jerbear> ikonia: what did i do for god's sake?
<bjornredtail> I'm having a bit of a problem with some programs in Wine. Oddly enough the enter key is not working in any text editor I try... Is there any configuration stuff I can mess around with to try and fix this? Also, this program was working perfectly under 7.10...
<ikonia> norbert_: "because they are idiots"
<Christopher> short question
<stefg> !grub | PenguBandit
<ubotu> PenguBandit: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lassegul> jerbear: please just drop it. its hard enough to keep up with this channel already.
<fearl> jerbear: No one in particular, which is worse, because that's effectively everyone... it is in the Code of Conduct, read it sometime.
<Monika|K> After upgrading to Hardy Firefox doesn't have Java anymore (about:plugins) - I reinstalled the Java packages, but it didn't help (Sun Java 6) ... does anyone have another suggestion?
<Christopher> how do I uninstall plugins from firefox 3
<jerbear> good god
<ompaul> jerbear, stop discussing it totally and get back to support Q & A  easy
<melkor> Before I proceed with compiling it Ill look for a debian package.
<ikonia> Monika|K: 32/64 bit
<Monika|K> 32bit
<Seveas> guys, get a grip please... jerbear is just a little frustrated. No need to jump on him this much...
<xtreme_> Is there an alternative realplayer for realmedia? For Windows is there Real Alternative
<stefg> Monika|K: try a fresh firefox-profile
<Monika|K> Christopher if with plugins you mean extensions, look in the Tools menu
<ikonia> Seveas: I wouldn't if he didn't argue it
<User2005> I'm beginning to likreHardy
<ikonia> Monika|K: so what happens with it
<fiXXXerMet> So my upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 failed quiet badly.
<Monika|K> I just made a new firefox-Profile because I went back to FF2, I don't want to do it again
<jerbear> ikonia: i'm only defending myself
<anash> i have multiple kernel versions showing up in my grub table  for 8.04
<cod1> hello, does anyone know hoe to ad screen resolution to 8.04?
<rod0009> anyone has hp530?
<Christopher> a plugin like shockwave Flash player
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow, I would say it really hung at Select and install software, but I can hear it working..
<ikonia> anash: did you install the beta version first ?
<anash> how do i delete the versions i dont want?
<fearl> xtreme_: No, but medibunty provides 'w32codecs' which will play Real codecs in any player that uses Xine.
<Stiny> Hello everyone. I tried to install Epiphany with the Add/remove applications but after the install it doesn't show in the apps menu. What should I do?
<ikonia> anash: remove them using the package maanger
<fearl> (or mplayer)
<anash> yes i did ikonia
<Monika|K> ikonia what do you mean what happens with it
<rod0009> anyone have an HP530 laptop?
<ikonia> anash: remove them
<Invisionfree> Stiny, open a terminal, and type "epiphany"
<anash> which one is beta again?
<lassegul> Monika|K: you have installed  the package sun-java6-plugin?
<ikonia> Monika|K: can you expalin the issue a little futher please.
<norbert_> ikonia: neh, mostly because Ubuntu failed on them
<anash> 22 right?
<LSG> What's the dir. to place new GDM themes?
<bjornredtail> Christopher: Under the tools menu in firefox there is a an option called Addins
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in. any help?
<aaroncampbell> I use Kubuntu, but maybe someone can help.  For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<prince_caspian> hey my computer kinda never lets me switch between workspaces sometimes ... anyone know why this happens ??
<ikonia> norbert_: what do actually want to ask in terms of an ubuntu support question
<Monika|K> yes I have installed and re-installed sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-bin
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<Seveas> jerbear, I would like to suggest that you read the guidelines. People in here tend to be very strict about them because of the heavy traffic. They may help you understand why you were reprimanded. Thanks!
<bjornredtail> Christopher: That allows you to disable plugins
<regis> ikonia, or should i pastebin also a strace log?
<fearl> Stiny: Add it? Right click the word "Applications" and choose 'Edit Menu'... to know the executable... 'dpkg -L <package>
<methods> how do i delete a place ?
<fearl> '
<Monika|K> ikonia there is no Java listed in about:plugins and it does not work in pages that need Java
<ikonia> regis: what do you want me to do with it
<Christopher> okay I will try big thanks!
<Invisionfree> Monika|K, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<AlabamaHit> If i have 64 bit capible computers do you recommend using the 64 bit? or is it like the windows where nothign is supported in the 64 bit?
<Monika|K> sun-java6-jre is installed
<ikonia> Monika|K: which java packages have you installed
<regis> ikonia, with the strace log?
<norbert_> ikonia: whether I can be a beta-tester for beta versions, before they come out?
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: most things are supported
<fearl> methods: a place in regards to what?
<dsch04> Can anyone point me at an md5sum for ubuntu-8.04-dvd-amd64.iso?
<Phoenix92x> could someone please help me with my xorg.conf configuration via either displayconfig-gtk or something else? I'm trying to get dual monitors working (17" TFT and 24" 16:10 LCD) and having no end of trouble. Running 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree I told you a long time ago you should upgrade from that TimexSinclair....    Seriously, you have waited this long. be patient
<ikonia> norbert_: no - you can't
<methods> places.....
<justdave> is there a way to change which session type a user gets (xcfe vs gnome for example) from the command line?
<mosibfu> AlabamaHit, its less bad then windows, but still troublesome at times
<norbert_> ikonia: why not?
<Monika|K> I have installed sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin and some others
<ikonia> norbert_: because it won't be released, so you can't test
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Uh ... you did?
<mosibfu> AlabamaHit, im sticking 32 bit for now
<st23am> Guess Ill ask agian. Anyone have 256 colors working w/ gnome-terminal? If so how do I do this with out something stupid like ssh sessions breaking on other debian boxes.
<stefg> Monika|K: sun-java6-plugin is intralled? and on a fresh profile it doesn't show up in about:plugins? Strange, have any conflicting addons with firefox?
<fearl> methods: Provide context... is this for an application? Which one?
<justdave> I have a headless/keyboardless mac mini with Hardy on it, and the login window is not visible over VNC (the VNC server doesn't start until the user logs in)
<yao_ziyuan> there is a process "whiptail" using 40% CPU
<ikonia> Monika|K: have a look in the firefox plugsin dir, see whats there, also look in /etc/alternatives for java
<AlabamaHit> So I shoulod just use the x86 for now..and just leave the 64 bit alone u think?
<methods> dude ubuntu -> gnome -> places... hello
<lavasparks> hi, i'm about to format my ubuntu 7.10 to try kubuntu 8.04 (newbie enough as it is), tried burning a livecd, livecd seemed to run fine, but when i did a disc check before i installed, but it said there were 3 errors.  the md5sum was ok....so should i try it anyway?  the cd's for kubuntu 8.04 with kde4.  thanks :)
<carlosdias> somebody used aireplay
<justdave> if there's a way to get to it from the GUI in xcfe that'll work, too
<recon69> my desktop has been freezing no keyboard or mouse response, and leaves having to power down, is they anything i should try before doing a power down?
<carlosdias> ???
<yao_ziyuan> is it a virus?
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: depends on your system and what your priorities are
<Monika|K> On the about:plugins there are many plugins listed like Shockwave, but nothing like gcj or icedtea, nothing Java
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: no
<Seveas> norbert_, there are no 'closed group of testers' releases only. Everything is available for all of us at the same time
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: what is it?
<Stiny> fearl, at first it showed in the edit menu only but now it shows in the actual menu. Thanks.
<fearl> yao_ziyuan: no... 'whatis whiptail'
<carlosdias> somebody used aireplay ???
<teohhanhui> I'm using a theme with face browser, included all users and set my pic with gdmphotosetup, but the pic still won't show up. Please help...
<yao_ziyuan> whatis whiptail
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: I'd be patient if I hadn't wasted the last 2 days trying to get this installed, and it took you today to say partition was slow in hardy :(
<yao_ziyuan> !whatis whiptail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatis whiptail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgelter> so, under gnome, if I go to delete something, I get the error "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?" I realize that this has something to do with my setup, but I don't know what I need to do to get it to work. My setup (almost certainly what is causing the issue) is shown here: http://pastebin.com/m4e12aa3d
<fearl> yao_ziyuan: In a terminal
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: If only you had mentioned that yesterday .. :(
<ikonia> carlosdias: have you seen any people join since the 4 lines that have passed since you first asked ?
<jga23> how do I find out the class of a window?
<Invisionfree> !info whiptail | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: whiptail (source: newt): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is important. Version 0.52.2-11.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<stefg> Monika|K: should read 'Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06-b02'
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: Who made ubotu?
<AlabamaHit> ikonia: I have 2 computers. one is a amt athlon 64 3400+ with nvidia card. which works right on x86...the other is a amd atholon 3500+ with avi card...Both computers are 64 bit compaibile.
<Monika|K> yes that's the version (java -version)
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree sorry, but I have not been here all weekend..  I need to run.. best of luck....
<n-iCe> what desktop does ubuntu hardy use???
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: that doesn't tell me what your priorities are
<n-iCe> how do I reinstall it???
<bjornredtail> Monika|K: Try looking under tools --> Addons --> Plugins in Firefox
<yao_ziyuan> then why is whiptail using 40% of my CPU time?
<ikonia> n-iCe: gnome/kde and ofxe are available
<Seveas> Invisionfree, Elton John :)
<recon69> ﻿tgelter: think you get that message if you try delete a file from a ntfs drive, means that linux cannot undelete it if you change you mind , I think
<Invisionfree> Jack_Sparrow: I'd have sworn I spoke to you yesterday when you told me to stop swearing .. Bye ..
<bobbo> Invisionfree: i think Seveas made Ubotu
<carlosdias> somebody used aireplay ???
<AlabamaHit> ikonia: what do you need to know, cuase im lost then, lol
<obiwannekody> hello room
<Invisionfree> Seveas: You made it?
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: what is your primary use ?
<Myrtti> does anyone use sylpheed for email?
<bjornredtail> Oh... Darnit. this channel scrolls fast
<Danish989> I hear this weird static noise in ubuntu even if I'm not playing anything and it's only in ubuntu, my speakers and everything is ifne .. any ideas?
<jerbear> can anyone else confirm that they are seeing this gvfs login/logout bug?
<Abovegod> Hey guys, I have no video when booting into ubuntu.  How can i fix this?
<stefg> !traffic
<norbert_> Seveas: surely there is a point in time where you freeze everything and ask people to try out some kind of beta-version of the to be released product?
<ikonia> Abovegod: video booting into ubuntus ?
<Seveas> bjornredtail, we outpace a ferrari when we get going :)
<yao_ziyuan> ok i know now
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<AlabamaHit> ikonia: code writing download and typical web browsing....dont play games.
<ikonia> norbert_: everyone is asked at the same time
<Phoenix92x> Danish989: check your grounding, make sure that there aren't any exposed parts of the speaker wire, also try a different power source for the speakers
<Abovegod> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: you'll probably not see any benifit from 64bit then
<cgentry72> I'm having problems with usb devices not showing up when i plug them in. any help?
<rrr3> help-
<obiwannekody> does the msi tv@nywhere tv capture card work under ubuntu?  http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=TV@nywhere_Plus&class=vga
<mediatu> just don't get it why logout when i go http://ubuntuguide.org  eny same problems ?
<rrr3> I need to use encrypted partition
<rrr3> Failed to setup dm-crypt key mapping.
<rrr3> Check kernel for support for the aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 cipher spe
<Seveas> norbert_, yes, but that's not a closed group. The announcement is sent to a public list (ubuntu-devel-announce) and everyone can test
<ikonia> Abovegod: what boot time video are you talking about, do you mean the splash screen ?
<AlabamaHit> ikonia: so 64 bit is just gaming mostly?
<rrr3> worked in 7.10 last time I checked
<Danish989> pheonix92x: my speakers and everything is fine because I'm on windows xp right now, and sound is perfectly allright.
<fiXXXerMet> I have two video files and I want to combine them...  Will a "cat file1.avi file2.avi > file3.avi" work?
<Seveas> fiXXXerMet, no
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: not at all, no. But your not doing anything that sounds like you'd benifit from so why make the good stuff you want hader (such as web browsing)
<carlosdias> alguém aki mexe com wardriving ????
<fiXXXerMet> How can I do it then?
<Abovegod> ikonia: splash screeen shows but then goes blank
<Seveas> !pt | carlosdias
<ubotu> carlosdias: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Clinteger> hey everyone
<aaroncampbell> I use Kubuntu, but maybe someone can help.  For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<stefg> fiXXXerMet: probably not, use something lie avidemux
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<fearl> fiXXXerMet: Something like Kino can do that.
<Invisionfree> Seveas, Can I get ubotu's source by any chance :Z?
<Phoenix92x> Danish989: hm ok. um, open up a terminal and enter "alsamixer" and press enter
<fiXXXerMet> Thank you
<fearl> fiXXXerMet: which is a frontend for what stefg said afaik  :)
<Clinteger> i just installed hairy hardon, but I think samba's screwed up... like it doesn't show the workgroups, or the computers either :S
<Seveas> Invisionfree, ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org -- please not that there's no support and little documentation.
<Danish989> Phenoix92x: im on from windows right now are you going to stick around? I'll come on from ubuntu
<Phoenix92x> danish989: that will get you into a mixer, try using the space bar to turn the external amplifier on and off, that might help, try it with the opposite of whatever it is now
<AlabamaHit> ikonia: I see. that makes since. I will just stick with .86 then..thanks for the info :)
<Niklas_E> anyone know how to fix so that second life won't freeze the whole computer so you nee to do a hard reset?
<Abovegod> ikonia: this is off a fresh install.  Booted the first time then installed video drivers then rebooted then problem started
<methods> what in your right mind made you guys put ff3 as the default
<teohhanhui> How to show pictures in the gdm face browser?
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: welcome
<Suva> Hey, has anyone had problems with audio on the latest ubuntu?
<Phoenix92x> Danish989: sure, I'm just waiting here for someone to help me with my xorg.conf problem ,lol
<Danish989> Phenoix92x: ok, I'll brb and try that too, thanks
<ikonia> methods: the concenus seems to be it's a step forward from firefox2
<Invisionfree> Seveas: One last question then .. Is there a sort of IRC !learn command, or is it stored in a file, or does it get it somewhere else?
<rrr3> Suva:  my hardware had problems with support, but started working eventually
<Seveas> Invisionfree, wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots explains it
<bjornredtail> I'm having a bit of a problem with some programs in Wine. Oddly enough the enter key is not working in any text editor I try... Is there any configuration stuff I can mess around with to try and fix this? Also, this program was working perfectly under 7.10...
<methods> it's beta and you put it into a *stable* distro release ?
<Clinteger> this is the chan for hairy hardon, right?
<Monika|K> in ~/.mozilla/plugins there is only flashplayer ... should there be something Java-related?
<methods> you mean concesanus ?
<Seveas> methods, this is a support channel. rants go to /dev/null
<ikonia> methods: it's beta in name and if the majority find it more stable than the satable firefox2 release, that seems to be enough
<methods> i can cess anus too
<Abovegod> I am having issues with video,  I get no video after splash screen.  This is on fresh install
<Abovegod> after installing video driver
<Abovegod> no clue what to do ( ima new ubuntu user)
<ikonia> Abovegod: try removing the splash screen boot line to see if you get any warnings/errors your missing hidden by the splash scren
<preglow> has hardy changed something abut hard drive device naming? my ide drive that has always been named hda is now named sdb
<rrr3> 8.04 seem to not support   aes-cbc-essiv:sha256  encryption.  help?
<laeg> has hardy got issues with tcp connections?
<Fishscene> laeg, not that I'm aware of
<ikonia> peromins: yes, all disks now reference as scsi
<ikonia> laeg: no
<Invisionfree> Seveas, could you memo me those two links? The battery on this laptop is about to lose it :(
<anash> ok ikonia is 2.6 22-14 8.04 beta?
<laeg> Fishscene, ikonia: ty guys. processs of elimination
<Seveas> (ikonia: there still are *some* ide adapters whose drivers aren't switched ;))
<Abovegod> ikonia: do i do that by rebooting then pressing the escape button
<ikonia> Abovegod: no
<tgelter> recon69: so if I'm deleting from xfs...would that be the same idea?
<prakriti> it seems like any program that tries to use pulse freezes
<prakriti> anybody seen this?
<stbain> Installed via Wubi. So far pretty shweet with the exception of my office's Canon Imageclass printer (no driver *@*#&$). By chance does anyone happen to know when LVPM support for 8.04 will be rolled out?
<tgelter> can you undelete from xfs?
<ikonia> Abovegod: F2 at boot time removes it, or remove the silent option from menu.lst
<ikonia> tgelter: not really
<boris> hello. if i start a new X, instead of gray screen i am supposed to get (i am, right?) i get a black screen and nothing is moving
<ikonia> boris: a "new X" ?
<Ediferious> Has anyone else had issues with audio in VLC since upgrading to 8.04?
<orudie> wow, ive never seen so many users in this channel before
<fearl> tgelter: you'd have to be QUICK as you'd need to beat the next journel write...
<boris> ikonia: :1
<tgelter> ikonia: not *really* ?
<prakriti> Ediferious : i'm having audio issues with just about everything
<Ediferious> Damn.
<spydon> does anyone in here know how to do a multi-boot DVD with for example kubuntu and ubuntu? :)
<boris> ikonia: ive tried making xinit script
<ikonia> boris: ok, so you need to start an X desktop on that display
<tgelter> fearl: ok, so basically there is no recycle bin on xfs...
<stefg> Ediferious: ste vlc's audio out to alsa, not to pulse or standard (which defaults to pulse)
<ikonia> tgelter: ok - no
<Ediferious> Not me prakriti, just VLC
<ikonia> tgelter: recycle bin is the desktop, not the file system
<boris> ikonia: i just tried to start wine program there
<fearl> tgelter: Recycle Bin is a Desktop function... it just moves things to another folder...
<orudie> is it possible to run windows games on ubuntu ?
<stefg> Ediferious: pulseaudio and vlc don't go along nicely as i've experienced
<tgelter> ikonia, fearl: ok, that's what I thought, so what's causing me to not be able to send things to the desktop?
<IdleOne> !wine | orudie
<ubotu> orudie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ikonia> orudie: with varying degree of sucess through wine - yes
<ikonia> tgelter: nothing
<orudie> such as half life 2, counter strike, team fortress 2 etc...
<ikonia> tgelter: how did you delete it ?
<tgelter> ikonia: well, I can't delete to the trash =)
<Ediferious> Dang, stefg.
<boris> !xinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gerinych> can you share files with linux and windows
<IdleOne> orudie: take a look at cedega also
<Seveas> Gerinych, yes
<orudie> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<AncientPC> Pulseaudio doesn't go along with anything it seems.  It crashes randomly on my system, doesn't play sounds within Firefox (YouTube, GChat, etc.), and doesn't always start when I play video.
<anash> i believe threw wine orundie
<Neil3> just wanted to say 8.04 is rocking my socks off so far :)
<Gerinych> Seveas, how? im trying to share a whole ntfs partition with windows
<tgelter> ikonia: either highlight and hit "delete", or right-click "move to trash"
<stefg> AncientPC: so fell free to purge it and use some dmix
<Seveas> AncientPC, remove libflashsupport
<ikonia> tgelter: then nothing happens, it doesn't go to the recycle bin
<tgelter> ikonia: either way, it says it can't be moved to the trash and asks if I want to delete it
<Seveas> Gerinych, sharing over the network or sharing between installed systems on the same machine?
<ikonia> tgelter: how big are the files ?
<Abovegod> ikonia: F2 at splash screen does not work as you described
<rodolf0> people, my hardy heron is crashing everytime :(
<ikonia> tgelter: is the .trash file writeable ?
<ikonia> Abovegod: remove the silent option
<AncientPC> Seveas: libflashsupport has never been installed.
<Seveas> ikonia, trash moved in hardy...
<AncientPC> stefg: I've switched everything back to Alsa for now.
<ikonia> Seveas: or really
<Abovegod> ikonia: how
<ikonia> Seveas: educate me
<DEJAN_32> DEJAN-32
<anash> ikonia how do i remove the beta threw package manager?
<tgelter> ikonia: where should it be located?
<Gerinych> Seveas, i have a ntfs partition on my linux computer and im trying to access it from a windows computer using lan
<mannytu> my hardy heron is running good
<ikonia> anash: what beta ?
 * bjornredtail notes that the WINE in the repos is not the latest version.
<Seveas> ikonia, .local/share/Trash
<gnomefreak> Seveas: wher eis it now? that was bugging me the other night
<anash> Hardy heron
<ikonia> tgelter: see Seveas's comment
<gnomefreak> ah
<ikonia> anash: your not using the beta
<ikonia> anash: you said you updated to stable
<Seveas> Gerinych, system -> administration -> shared folders
<Seveas> gnomefreak, .local/share/Trash
<Seveas> !trash
<ubotu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<stefg> AncientPC: remember you have to save the settings and retsart vlc for the change to take effect
<tgelter> ikonia: doesn't exist
<ikonia> tgelter: thats why it can't write to it then
<Ediferious> Stefg, I'm trying that. Thanks
<boris> hello. if i start a new X, instead of gray screen i am supposed to get (i am, right?) i get a black screen and nothing is moving
<ikonia> Seveas: thank you for that
<Gerinych> Seveas, there's no shared folders in administration
<anash> yea. however there is multiple versions in my grub
<jenvin> _jr
<Stiny> I have a Firefox related question: is it important to have the noscript extension on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> Gerinych, oh bugger... they must have gotten rid of that then. Hang on
<ikonia> anash: ok, so remove the old kernels you don't want
<shoot^> Hardy + ATI Card. Want to use compiz. What drivers am i gonna get the best mileage from?
<Gerinych> Seveas, i have hardy
<anash> ok.. how ikonia?
<IdleOne> Stiny: not necessary but you can if you want
<ikonia> anash: I've told you 2 times now. Open Synaptic find the kernel package and click "remove" on the ones you don't want
<joshua2138> hi all
<tgelter> ikonia: I just created it and even chmod +w and still can't use it
<Ediferious> WOOH! Thank you so much, VLC is working right now :D
<Amaranth> shoot^: If you have a laptop your only choice is fglrx
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- depends on the model of the card
<BigChumpy> so is anyone having problems with copying files from the Hardy cd during install?  I've tried 3 different CD's, DVD's and 2 image files....same problem, always starts at 2%
<teohhanhui> Geryinch: I think u have to install samba
<ikonia> tgelter: you may have to log out and log in for that change to pickup (I dont think you should but I don't know)
<BrianG> how do i get the restricted driver manager to appear in my System menu?
<tgelter> ikonia: I think it has something to do with the fact that my desktop dir is actually a sym link to /storage/Desktop that's on an XFS filesystem...no?
<teohhanhui> Geryinch: if it's not already installed
<stefg> BigChumpy: your drive might need a cleaning
<shoot^> drivetrax: ATI 9600 Pro
<ikonia> tgelter: xfs = no difference
<Abovegod> ikonia: I am sorry to keep bugging you but i am unsure what to do
<Gerinych> teohhanhui, i have samba, but there's no option in administration
<ikonia> Abovegod: remove silent from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<seancron> I recently upgraded the kernel through the update manager.  However now when I startup the computer I get GRUB error 18.  I have been able to find a temporary solution by using the rescue function of the LiveCd, but it's annoying to go through the process everytime.  Can someone please help me?
<anash> ok ikonia
<stefg> BigChumpy: do a CD selftest
 * pimplife i checked my drivers and it says nvidia_new "not in use" what do i do ?
<joshua2138> does any one have very high cpu utilization when scrolling? (firefox for example) is there any solution to this?
<fearl> BrianG: It should already be there: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<drivetrax> shoot^,  is it in a laptop pc?
<boris> hello. if i start a new X, instead of gray screen i am supposed to get (i am, right?) i get a black screen and nothing is moving
<jarle> I have reinstalled ubuntu 8.04 and have restored /etc/ from a backup. postfix won't work correctly and I suspect the permissions of /etc/postfix/ might have changed. Should they be owned by root, or by some special postfix user?
<Abovegod> ikonia: how do i get there
<tgelter> ikonia: ok, what about the fact that ~/Desktop is a symbolic link across filesystems?
<BigChumpy> Thanks Stefg.....I can always get to 22%, but then it starts having problems....
<ikonia> Abovegod: use he safe version
<ikonia> tgelter: across file systems shouldn't make a difference, not sure about the symlink though
<Seveas> Gerinych, gksudo shares-admin
<xst> Help! My gutsy -> hardy upgrade stopped and refuse to continue. What to do?! The first, out of many, error messages is: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/qtpfsgui_1.9.0-1build1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<xst>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/qtpfsgui/i18n/lang_de.qm', which is also in package qtpfsgui-data
<Gerinych> teohhanhui, i tried doing it from properties window but the windows computer can't even access my linux computer
<ikonia> tgelter: shouldn't make a difference.....but I don't know
<Abovegod> ikonia: and to get there i do what
<ikonia> Abovegod: use "recovery mode"
<joshua2138> anyone?
<tgelter> ikonia: ok, thanks for the help, I'll keep troubleshooting
<BigChumpy> how can I do the self test/?
<ikonia> tgelter: welcome
<Seveas> xst, pastebin all errors
<ikonia> BigChumpy: what self test
<stefg> ... where's the factoid
<teohhanhui> Geryinch: u might want to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Abovegod> ikonia: recovery mode does the same thing
<IdleOne> joshua2138: see Launchpad bug 215728
<Gerinych> teohhanhui, alright, i will
<BrianG> fearl: ok it's been renamed i see. well i can't seem to get my nvidia card working just exactly perfect
<ikonia> above really, that shouldn't change anything
<vpj-cd> ·adempoere
<joshua2138> IdleOne, thanks
<vpj-cd> #adempiere
<Gerinych> Seveas, i can't unlock the window i get when typing gksudo shares-admin
<IdleOne> joshua2138: welcome
<Abovegod> ikonia: it just loads to a blank screen
<BigChumpy> the cd self test
<stefg> BigChumpy: it's one pf the options in teh boot menu on the Install CD
<anash> ok thanks so mucj ikonia. i have removed 2.6 22-14 generic
<Gerinych> Seveas, the thing pops up but unlock option is grayed out
<pimplife> I checked my drivers and it says nvidia_new "not in use" what do i do ?
<Seveas> Gerinych, sorry, run it without gksudo
<shoot^> drivetrax: aye
<eddiez> hey people
<shoot^> drivetrax: its a laptop
<Gerinych> Seveas, alright, ill try
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: thanks for telling me about that bug yesterday I havepointed a couple people to it already :)
<erat456> a while back, i ran across a program that allowed deb packages to be installed w/o root access... the package was installed under the users account.  anyone know the name of the program?
<prince_caspian> has anyone encountered a virus in ubuntu ????
<mannytu> no
<BigChumpy> oh, right, check the cd's for errors....that comes up ok, new DVD drive too!
<Spec> prince_caspian: yes
<Spec> i ran it in wine.
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- then use only current system.. select fglrx
<IdleOne> prince_caspian: not here
<Seveas> Spec, heh :)
<xst> Seveas: http://rafb.net/p/Jz4F5H75.html
<drivetrax> shoot^,  don't download restricted drivers
<IdleOne> lol Spec
<Abovegod> ikonia: ok it went to a blue screen,  with resume, root and xfix
<Gerinych> Seveas, whats a WINS server
<drivetrax> shoot^,  then get compiz
<teohhanhui> how can i show a picture in the gdm face browser?
<Spec> Seveas: what can i say? I like the music that comes with key crackers....
<Monika|K> sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ solved my Firefox-Java-problem
<prince_caspian> Spec: really ?? i thought ubuntu was virus free
<shoot^> drivetrax: is fglrx not restricted?
<Seveas> Gerinych, something you can ignore if you don't know what it is ;)
<IdleOne> prince_caspian: he was being sarcastic
<eddiez> Monika|K: i was just about to ask about java on hardy...
<teohhanhui> Geryinch: wikipedia it
<Spec> prince_caspian: wine is a windows api emulation layer, it allows you to run windows virii in linux...but it won't do anything.
<yao_ziyuan> i have a friend who is new to ubuntu 8.04 and whose video card is "Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller". he says sometimes his ubuntu starts up with a 1024x768 resolution (which is desired) but sometimes with a lower resolution. anyone can help?
<drivetrax> shoot^,  - uhm.. I mean, do not use the ati driver
<Gerinych> Seveas, lol
<Seveas> xst, try running 'dpkg --configure -a' and 'apt-get -f install' a few times, see if it moves forward
<mattywarr> is there a tool for ubuntu that converts ttf fonts into web embedded fonts?
<shoot^> drivetrax: okidoke :D
<prince_caspian> so one can assume that ubuntu cant be hacked into eh ?
<pimplife> I checked my drivers and it says nvidia_new "not in use" what do i do ?
<seancron> I recently upgraded the kernel through the update manager. However now when I startup the computer I get GRUB error 18. I have been able to find a temporary solution by using the rescue function of the LiveCd, but it's annoying to go through the process everytime. Does anyone have a solution for this?
<IdleOne> prince_caspian: no one can not assume that
<Seveas> yao_ziyuan, that thing you pasted is not a video card :)
<Monika|K> eddiez Java not working in your Firefox? First check sun-java6-plugin is installed, then if it still not works set this link
<stefg> !grub | seancron
<prince_caspian> ok
<yao_ziyuan> Seveas: whatever it is
<ubotu> seancron: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<teohhanhui> mattywarr, embedded fonts are not well supported by most browsers
<drivetrax> shoot^,  - if you have trouble with X.. ask in #compiz-fusion about your xorg.conf file
<lifesf> I cannot get my graphics to work properly and most of the time i try something it messes up my display and then i get stuck in low graphics and have to re-install afterwads
<xst> Seveas: It doesn't
<yao_ziyuan> o sorry
<IdleOne> prince_caspian: see !clamav if you are worried about virii
<lifesf> Hi; was wondering if anyone could help me on this issue: i have problems with my graphics hardy fresh install; hp pavilion a1654n NVIDIA GeForce LE; monitor proview widescreen
<melanarchy> yao_ziyuan: if it's a desktop make sure the monitor is on
<yao_ziyuan> it's Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<fed> excuse me i can't install driver.
<shoot^> drivetrax: thanks very much :D
<Abovegod> ikonia: im a blue screen through recovery mode
<Abovegod> at*
<eddiez> Monika|K: fixed it, thanks! ;)
<prince_caspian> fed:  what driver ?
<shoot^> drivetrax: just out of interest, what should i use on a desktop? (ATI Radeon 9800 Pro)
<ikonia> Abovegod: thats frustrating
<fed> What can i do?
<ChaosTheory^> I'm attacking my ghost?
<Monika|K> great
<Abovegod> ikonia: im sorry what is
<amenado> Lifeisfunny-> try to save your /etc/X11/xorg.conf upon your initial install, so if you modify resolutions, you can always use the back to get back to
<IdleOne> ChaosTheory^:
<f0rmat> how do i restrict users to their default directory when i add users they can access everyones dir i want to make it so they are set to ~
<xst> Seveas: Any ideas. I currently have no clue :-(
<IdleOne> ChaosTheory^: does that hurt?
<ikonia> Abovegod: recovery mode not working
<Seveas> xst, ok, then I need the full output of the last time you ran dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> Abovegod: something seems exceptionally wrong there
<fed> the driver of aircrack
<ChaosTheory^> No, it's just "touching me."
<Abovegod> ikonia: seems recovery is working. i am at the blue screen with resume, root, and xfix options
<amenado> f0rmat-> they can only view other dirs and cant do much,
<Gerinych> Seveas, awsome, it works. thanks
<ikonia> Abovegod: what modes ? you should be dropped into a shell
<xst> Seveas: http://rafb.net/p/p8ZFf339.html
<Monika|K> eddiez I got it from there http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java#head-91516cfabdfadfb5768e854830093a5cd9f9967b it says it's only needed after manual install of the plugin, but evidently on hardy it's also required even though one used the normal package install
<snigglejingle> hi fellows. i've got a problem i need help with: while installing the hardy heron update suddenly the entire energy in my flat "dissapered" and my pc was shut down immedietly. when booting i cant load  >>X<< anymore. how can i re-run the installation?
<f0rmat> well when i ssh to another users account they can access my home folder
<f0rmat> amenado, well when i ssh to another users account they can access my home folder
<machial> I am trying to install 8.04 alternate on my laptop but I get a black screen after I hit enter to install.  Is there an option I can type using F6 to get my video to work properly?
<Lifeisfunny> amenado, will do  :)
<Abovegod> ikonia: i pressed escape key then when into recovery mode. it ran a lot of text then brought me to a blue screen.  the options on the recovery menu are resume, root and xfix
<amenado> f0rmat-> no they can not
 * pimplife HELLO
<pimplife> I checked my drivers and it says nvidia_new "not in use" what do i do ?
<kousotu> MilitantPotato: did I scare you away?
<f0rmat> well i tested it
<f0rmat> :S
<Seveas> xst, ok, that didn't get anywhere, please pastebin the full output of apt-get -f install
<kousotu> lol
<f0rmat> cd /home/otheruser
<MilitantPotato> ?
<amenado> f0rmat-> lest you gave them your password and they logged into yours
<MilitantPotato> nah just gaming
<ikonia> Abovegod: I don't know what happened, I suggested selecting "recovery mode" from the grub boot menu
<cpk1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Boredcollegekid> Now Playing: Soak Up The Sun -Sheryl Crow "C'Mon C'Mon" {4:52|128 kbps|44100 Hz|3% done}
<ikonia> Boredcollegekid: can you please disable that script
<amenado> f0rmat-> they can cd, then just view, can they do much?
<Abovegod> ikonia: i did and this is where i am at now
<jonasj> ikonia: i think recovery mode in hardy gives that menu instead of dropping to a root shell
<Phoenix92x> if I have an Nvidia 7950 GTX should I use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<ikonia> jonasj: thank you
<xst> Seveas: http://rafb.net/p/Pgf4N444.html
<jonasj> ikonia: i got the same menu when i did a 'sudo shutdown now
<ikonia> joancg: what is the correct key sequence to drop back to a shell
<jonasj> ikonia: one of the options gives a root shell
<g-z-t> elo :>
<orudie> have anyone successfully installed ubuntu 8.04 with nvidia 8800gt ?
<ikonia> jonasj: can you see which one ?
<jonasj> ikonia: root, i suppose
<x45> I've got a PC that I want to be able to use my laptops internet through an ether cable, how do i set this up, and i'm using ubuntu
<ikonia> Abovegod: there you go, did you see jonasj comments
<orudie> whats a good resource for ubuntu videos
<ikonia> jonasj: thank you
<amenado> f0rmat-> but anyhow, a judicious use of directory permission will prevent another user from viewing contents of directories
<f0rmat> amenado, i do not like users to be able to even cd
<Seveas> xst, ok, looks like a missing Replaces: in a package. Best to remove the offending package before moving forward. You can reinstall them later
<ikonia> x45: squid or iptables
<Bizzeh> hey, im sure this has already been said, but the new ubuntu site design is broke
<ikonia> f0rmat: what do you want
<GNUtoo> orudie, so it's nvidia_new driver...i had issues with it see the wiki at the nvidia page
<Seveas> xst, dpkg --remove qtpfsgui qtpfsgui-data
<ikonia> Bizzeh: what new site design and what is broke about it
<Abovegod> ikonia: yes, i am trying something
<machial> I am trying to install 8.04 alternate on my laptop but I get a black screen after I hit enter to install.  Is there an option I can type using F6 to get my video to work properly?
<xst> Seveas: This is getting really "hacky". Not that rock solid... :-)I
<cpk1> Phoenix92x: seeing as how I can use new with a 6600 you should probably use new =), I think there is also a list somewhere on the wiki
<f0rmat> to set the default home directory permissions in the system so everytime a new user is added the permissions are set so their account can't access others and others can't access them i mean with cd they can view everyones folders
<tgelter> michial: safe video mode
<Seveas> xst, it's most likely a simple bug in a package. Sadly simple bugs of this kind can really scre up a dist-upgrade :/
<tgelter> michial: it's one of the options under "install"
<ikonia> f0rmat: just set peoples home dir's to 700
<angasule> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MilitantPotato> machial: try safe video mode yet?
<Seveas> xst, I hade to admit it but this is one of the few (the only?) thing yum/rpm does better than apt/dpkg
<snigglejingle> hi fellows. i've got a problem i need help with: while installing the hardy heron update suddenly the entire energy in my flat "dissapered" and my pc was shut down immedietly. when booting i cant load  >>X<< anymore. how can i re-run the installation?
<machial> MilitantPotato: i am looking for the option now
<Bizzeh> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1986/46868985bz6.jpg << that page, and that broke
<MilitantPotato> should be just bellow start or install
<pimplife> I checked my drivers and it says nvidia_new "not in use" what do i do ?
<f0rmat> i don't want to do that individually i wan't the system to do it automatically when i add a user
<PenguBandit> Hi! My audio isn't working after suspending my computer. Is there a command or key combination to reinitialize audio like Ctrl + Alt + Backspace?
<Seveas> !repeat | pimplife
<ubotu> pimplife: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kousotu> at least I didn't scare him away
<kousotu> lol
<Abovegod> ikonia: it booted and now i am at a white screen with my curser
<HmAn> anyone can explain (or give link) what "all_generic_ide" in /boot/grub/menu.lst do exactly... my dvd burner which didnt work since upgrade ("hdc: drive not ready for command" in virtual console every sec) to hardy seems working now but could it be my hdd is slower?
<machial> MilitantPotato: I don't see a safe mode on the alternate CD under modes, accessability or other options?
<pimplife> ok
<xst> Seveas: Now it progresses. I is interesting to see when it stops again
<aaroncampbell> I use Kubuntu, but maybe someone can help.  For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<Monika|K> "You'll never go back" - haha, I am almost ready to format and install gutsy again.
<ikonia> Abovegod: remove the splash option from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<Seveas> f0rmat, /etc/adduser.conf
<MilitantPotato> oh, alternate, I'm not sure then machial
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, Quick question.. I installed screenlets, and when I go to run any internet-based widget I always get an error that says "This screenlet requires Gtkmozembed to run, please install it".. I googled that and I can't seem to find how to install it.. any help would be great, thanks!
<f0rmat> Seveas, thanks
<Monika|K> eddiez are you using Firefox 3 or Firefox 2
<machial> shouldn't there be an option to force safe mode using f6?
<eddiez> Monika|K: ff2
<Monika|K> me too
<PenguBandit> Oh also, video playback is a little bit funky but I think that might be related to the audio not working right....
<Monika|K> had to remove FF3, not working properly
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, Quick question.. I installed screenlets, and when I go to run any internet-based widget I always get an error that says "This screenlet requires Gtkmozembed to run, please install it".. I googled that and I can't seem to find how to install it.. any help would be great, thanks!
<Bizzeh> btw, has anyone tested the newly released propriatory ati drivers with ubuntu and a hd3xxx series card?
<cpk1> machial: there is probably a way to pass options to the grub loader, which when you got to you could try using vesa or vga or somesuch
<Seveas> Auctionedllama, there's a package for that, hang on...
<machial> i used vga=773
<Auctionedllama> seveas, sweet thanks mate
<preglow> any reason why hardy treats ide devices like they're scsi?
<Monika|K> well not exactly, cpk1, but one can pass it a parameter and then program a script that based on the parameter copies a different version of xorg.conf file to that location
<Seveas> Auctionedllama, you need the python-gnome2-extras package
<Monika|K> e.g. cp xorg.conf-versa xorg.conf
<orudie> which version of ubuntu 8.04 should i install the 32 or 64 bits ?
<absnt> anyone know why when I vnc into my box my mouse works but everything else freezes? (im using compiz fusion, also using the xorg vnc module)
<Seveas> preglow, because the old ata drivers were kicked out
<Starnestommy> orudie: if you're unsure, use the 32-bit version
<Monika|K> orudie if you are inexperienced or have a 32-bit-processor, install 32 bit, if you have a 64-bit-processor and are experienced, install 64 bit
<Bizzeh> orudie: do you have a 64bir processor?
<orudie> yeah i have intel Q6600
<orudie> what do you mean by experienced ?
<orudie> i have ubuntu server on my other computer installed
<preglow> Seveas: okiedoke, but the fact that what was called hda is now sdb should not mean that grub sees it as hd1, no? it wasy always hd0 in grub, but the hardy installer wrote a menu.lst trying to boot hd1, and that unsuccessfully
<Lifeisfunny> orude,  I've got a amd64 cpu and running i386 with no problem
<orudie> and i'm thinking about completely switching form windows
<Monika|K> orudie it's harder to install some things like Java, Opera or Flash
<Abovegod> ikonia: is it defoptions=quiet splash ?
<Monika|K> but if you are used to using the terminal
<Seveas> preglow, that would be a rather nasty bug :/
<ikonia> Abovegod: yes
<Monika|K> and not afraid to look up some things
<dcotrut1> what options do I have then passing -r printer:QUEUENAME=DRIVER  to rdesktop?
<Monika|K> then go ahead and use 64 bit
<Starnestommy> orudie: java and flash sometimes have problems with 64-bit, although I was able to find ways around those problems
<Abovegod> change to?
<orudie> is there a difference in performance between the 32 bit and 64 ?
<dcotrut1> for the DRIVER part
<Bizzeh> so, anyway.... does anyone know of any reason this should happen >>>> http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/1986/46868985bz6.jpg
<preglow> Seveas: agreed :) i'm reconfiguring grub to see if that is what's wrong now
<Starnestommy> the 64-bit version is a bit faster
<Abovegod> ikonia: change option to ?
<Auctionedllama> seveas, sweet mate, thanks a ton, it works!
<jerbear> can anyone else confirm that they are seeing this gvfs login/logout bug?
<arpu> hi can someone help me with this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223843
<arpu> slow gnome start up ^^
<arpu> see bootchart
<Seveas> jerbear, that bugreport has some confirmations already. There's not much we in here can help you with
<Monika|K> orudie if you do a lot of video editing or such things then 64 bit is beneficial
<drivetrax> j #ubuntu-classroom
<Monika|K> if you just surf the web, use Office, there is no difference
<Monika|K> 64-bit isn't fast per se
<dimpan> hi guys, i recently upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10, during the upgrade i had a power failure, and now i can only boot to console. I was going to finish the upgrade from there but i have no eth0, anyone feel like helping me get it back up?
<dcotrut1> please?
<fysa>  http://pupnik.de/hillary_and_hillarie.jpg
<dcotrut1> how do I name a driver to use in rdesktop -r printer ?
<ale__> hi, today I've tried to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 following the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu.
<absnt> anyone know why when I vnc into my box my mouse works but everything else freezes? (im using compiz fusion, also using the xorg vnc module)
<benobo> pan died on me about a week ago (HH 8.04) and hasn't been revivable since, is his an ubuntu problem?
<Seveas> dimpan: ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<Kl4m> dimpan: OUCH. you really can't reinstall?
<dimpan> seveas : thanks!
<jerbear> Seveas: i'm assuming the more people that see it, the more serious it will be taken. i know i'm not going to get a solution here, i'm just wondering if most people are seeing it
<dimpan> Kl4m : im just too lazy
<jerbear> Seveas: ... purely out of curiosity at this point
<Seveas> jerbear, fair enough :) But this is a support channel, not a devel/testers channel. It's busy enough here already just helping people
<Kl4m> jerbear:  bug id / launchpad url ?
<jerbear> Seveas: give me a better place to ask, and i'll do so
<jerbear> Kl4m: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789
<Seveas> jerbear, try #ubuntu-offtopic, they're into anything. Just tell them I sent you and if they don't help/test it for you they'll be whacked :)
<ale__> The over the Internet procedure stops at step 6) After the Upgrade Wizard completes the download and verification of the upgrade tool, press the Finish button. Pressing the button should close APM and launch the Distribution Upgrade Tool, but this doesn't happen. Anyone with the same problem?
<Kl4m> jerbear: I discuss widely-seen bugs on #ubuntu-offtopic sometimes
<jerbear> Seveas: i'll try that, thanks
<zepherin> I've lost sudo
<Seveas> zepherin, looked in the sockdrawer?
<Geekman> hi, I'm trying to copy a series of files between my servers, but one is a high-traffic web server and scp is causing all web requests to time out
<zepherin> hehehe not quite when I try to use sudo it tells me sudo: unable to resolve host zepherin-desktop
<dimpan> seveas : unknown host dhclient ?
<preglow> Seveas: confirmed, what boot-time grub sees as hd0, linux grub sees as hd1
<Seveas> Geekman, then get more bandwidth (or use trickle to limit scp's bandwidth)
<preglow> so the default hardy install was unbootable here
<Geekman> I'd like to cap the bandwidth, but since I'm using scp -r, I can't stop and restart it with a new -l value
<Seveas> dimpan, you forgot the && I assume
<Geekman> Seveas: bandwidth is not the problem, it's hard drive speed
<arpu> no on an idea ? how can i solve this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223843
<dimpan> Seveas: no its there
<Seveas> Geekman, ah. Get faster harddisk in an appropriate raidlevel then :)
<Geekman> the destination server is 100 mbps, the source is 10 mbps
<Geekman> sorry, that's not really helpful
<mooseman089> hi
<Geekman> I don't have physical access to either one, and hosting on the source expires at the end of the month
<Seveas> Geekman, I gave the helpful answer earlier ;)
<lwizardl> hey
<dimpan> Seveas: nm im a retard, typo
<mooseman089> does anybody know if the version of bacula in 8.04 is now the newest one?
<JimPD> Help, I can't start up from the live cd (ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386) but its MD5 sum is correct. It gives "SQASHFS error" countless times and in a disk check it reports 3 file errors. Can't be true (MD5 sum is correct)...
<Seveas> dimpan, :)
<azexian> I'm having some dvd problems with ubuntu 8.04, anyone else had any issues?
<Geekman> I can't stop the transfer though, because I'm using scp -r and there are a lot of files going
<ribo> any synergy users on hardy?
<Geekman> I don't have time to restart it
<lwizardl> i'm getting bad password when connecting to freenode on my 64bit system
<agamotto> Sorry about the dropout, I seem to have found a bug with Xchat under Hardy....
<Geekman> is it possible to limit the bandwidth of an already-running process
<Geekman> ?
<Seveas> !info bacula | mooseman089 compare this version number to what the bacula website says is the latest
<ubotu> mooseman089 compare this version number to what the bacula website says is the latest: bacula (source: bacula): Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Coggz> having troube again... lol, need help with non-booting laptop. KDE and GNOME are installed, and it is conflicting display managers im pretty sure... help please kubuntu 7.10
<agamotto> Geekman:  Not that I am aware of
<azexian> ﻿ I'm having some dvd problems with ubuntu 8.04, anyone else had any issues?
<betatest20> Hi! what is the ./configure of VLC used for the repos version?
<Seveas> Geekman, yes, with traffic shaping
<jarle> Geekman: I haven't followed all your questions, but I suspect that rsync would be a better tool for the task than scp....
<Col> Razer Barracuda AC-1 Soundcard, Can someone help me get it working in 8.04?
<jonasj> azexian: maybe describing what problems you're having would help
<Coggz> any ideas?
<Gerinych> i broke my vista bootloader, is there any linux program that can fix it?
<agamotto> Col:  No sound whatsoever?
<Geekman> Seveas: how would I do that? jarle: I can't restart the process because it's scp -r on several thousand files
<fearl> Geekman: Yes actually... System > Administration > System Monitor... right click the process and go to 'change priority' ... this will change its nice value.
<lwizardl> anyone here have a Digiwave/twinhan 103G DVB card?
<Seveas> Gerinych, windows support in ##windows
<Col> agamotto: no
<LinuxLlama> Gerinych: Do you have the Windows install cd?
<agamotto> Gerinych:  Look on the net for FixMBR
<LinuxLlama> whoops...
<preglow> Seveas: i suppose the nice thing to do would be to post this occurence in this in some bug tracker?
<Vlet> Gerinych: You need to boot off your windows cs and repair the installation
<Geekman> fearl: sorry I should've mentioned I'm using ubuntu server, and my only access is ssh
<LinuxLlama> Gerinych: I'll help you in #muffins
<Seveas> Geekman, search google for 'linux traffix shaping' -- NO experience with it here
<Gerinych> LinuxLlama, i have a windows install cd,
<stiv2k> what package is the OpenSSL development library in ?
<azexian> jonasj: I pressumed that I should start of by seeing if anyone had any problems, the problem involved the different device letters for dvd volumes, my ide dvd-rw now appears as /dev/sr0, and I have burn issues, as well as 'inappropriate ioctl for device' if id do hdparm
<fearl> Vlet: Windows is NEVER the correct solution in this channel.
<Coggz> having troube again... lol, need help with non-booting laptop. KDE and GNOME are installed, and it is conflicting display managers im pretty sure... help please kubuntu 7.10
<jarle> Geekman: rsync would only copy the files that wasn't already copied by scp...
<Seveas> preglow, http://bugs.ubuntu.com :)
<Odd-rationale> What is the name of the package that provides the "About Me" feature in gnome?
<agamotto> Col:  what do you get when you click on the Sound in the System menu?
<Col> agamotto: When you sent me that message, my comp beeped inside. if that means anything
<Vlet> fearl: oh okay, we'll shush people away. Sorry
<zepherin> solved
<Geekman> jarle: okay, that'll help
<Geekman> I'll look into that
<Col> let me see
<agamotto> Col:  Ok, that means your system bell is working...
<jarle> Geekman: and it support compression (with the -z option) so less data has to be transferred over the cable
<PaRaSiTe2> I need more help.
<PaRaSiTe2> Right.
<PaRaSiTe2> I've got Hardy installed, but I can't connect to the itnernet.
<twistage> Is anyone familiar with DNSmasq?
<azexian> ﻿ I'm having some dvd problems with ubuntu 8.04, anyone else had any issues?
<Geekman> jarle: so does scp, and I'm -r now
<PaRaSiTe2> I have a dial up Intel 536EP modem.  How would I find out the Modem Port?
<Geekman> sorry it's -c in scp
<Seveas> !anyone | twistage
<ubotu> twistage: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jonasj> azexian: yeah, it's just that "dvd problems" is so broad, it could mean many unrelated things... but i can't help you with the issues you're seeing
<Seveas> Odd-rationale, gnome-control-center
<Col> agamotto: i read something about pulse audio, can i use that to get it to work?
<odinsbane> ouch this transition killed some python programs...thats not cool
<agamotto> Parasite:  usually ttsy0
<eyeheartpi> can anyone help me with freezing ubuntu update...?
<PaRaSiTe2> Do I need to install the modem extra?
<agamotto> Col:  That sounds like the best bet, if the system bell is working
<jarle> Geekman: "rsync -avz user@source:/path/ /destination/" would probably do the trick for you....
<Odd-rationale> Seveas: thanks!
<Seveas> Odd-rationale, the app is called gnome-about-me by the way ;)
<Scou1> I just upgraded to Hardy and with the upgrade came support to my before idle 7.1 Surround sound card
<Scou1> I have it hooked up to my 5.1 speakers and I want to know how to make it work, please help
<Odd-rationale> Seveas: cool. Thanks!
<jarle> Geekman: (syntax from top of my head...)
<PaRaSiTe2> agamotto: Is it definitely one there?  None of them _seemed_ to work.
<azexian> jonasj: I realise that, but it's nice to find someone who will at least listen, if you make it too specific people just ignore you
<Col> o wait
<eyeheartpi> i cannot update to hardy because it always freezees while in the update process
<Geekman> jarle: thanks, I've stopped the copy now and I'll give rcp a shot, if I lose data, well, that's less important than keeping my webserver available
<agamotto> Parasite2:  I believe so, although I haven't done extensive testing
<fearl> Geekman: ssh -Y ? heh... sorry for the confusion  :D
<GaintSura> hey guys, I'm considering changing from vista 32bit to ubuntu 64bit on my laptop (Toshiba Satellite A215) are there any known 64bit driver issues I should know about?
<twistage> Does anyone know how to modify DNS routes with DNSmasq. E.g. route all traffic on my router going www.google.com to an internal IP
<jerbear> Seveas: yeh, no help in offtopic either... let the skull thumping commence! :)
<Col> agamotto: do you know anything about teamspeak?
<JimPD> Is this live-CD-startup problem familiar to anyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4824117 ?
<agamotto> Col:  nope, sorry
<pimplife> can some some tell me what i should do http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2442/screenshotor2.png
<Scou1>  I just upgraded to Hardy and with the upgrade came support to my before idle 7.1 Surround sound card. ﻿I have it hooked up to my 5.1 speakers. Right now I am getting sound from the sub, the two rear, and the two front speakers but my  front center speaker is not working, please help!
<ale__> hi, today I've tried to upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 following the instruction at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu. The over the Internet procedure stops at step "6) After the Upgrade Wizard completes the download and verification of the upgrade tool, press the Finish button". Pressing the button should close APM and launch the Distribution Upgrade Tool, but this doesn't happen. Anyone with the same problem?
<Col> agamotto: how can I get the mic to work?
<eyeheartpi> dude, isnt't there anyone willing to help
<zepherin> Now the next problem getting SAMBA to work
<eyeheartpi> ?
<agamotto> GaintSura:  None, save for your 'special' keys might misbehave, and possible sound/modem problems based upon which chipsets are in it.
<fearl> eyeheartpi: Sorry, what is your question?
<Bizzeh> btw, has anyone tested the newly released propriatory ati drivers with ubuntu and a hd3xxx series card?
<kesi> hi all... I think my upgrade crashed.   It stopped at the point "Configurng scrollkeeper" and the last error is ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error: Entity 'SOMERUSSIAN' not defined
<GaintSura> agamotto: no 'special keys in use
<mooseman089> what is the best way to install webmin in 8.04?
<kesi> right before this, it prompted me to overwrite blacklist and I closed that windows by accident
<PaRaSiTe2> agamotto: Thanks.  Is there a chance it would need to be installed seperately, the hardware?  The Hardware Browser (or whatever it's called) shows no hardware at all...
<fearl> eyeheartpi: Please be patient with this channel, there are 1600+ users, and we are all volunteers trying to help you.
<recon69> ﻿GaintSura: you should make a live CD of the version you want to try and boot your laptop with it. that will give you a good idea where any problem are
<agamotto> Col:  That should be a matter of ALSA picking it up... a bit out of my experience
<eyeheartpi> fearl, i cannot update to hardy heron
<Col> agamotto: where should I go to get help?
<agamotto> I would suggest the Multimedia forums for Ubuntu
<AstralSin> my nvidia driver doesn't work after upgrading my kernel to 2.6.24-16, anyone else had this problem?
<eyeheartpi> i'm not angry...sorry for the inconvenience..it;s just that i tried all day to solve the problem and nothing worked.
<mannytu> Can you download hardy heron iso
<Geekman> another question: I'm having massive cpu load, but most of it is listed as "waiting", which nice doesn't seem to affect... is there a way to renice apps that would clear this up?
<Col> k thanks
<noob13> eyeheartpi: is your HD full perhaps? have you tried a fresh install?
<eyeheartpi> i tried to fresh install ubuntu 8.04 but in froze in the middle of the install process
<PaRaSiTe2> I'm using 64bit btw.
<kesi> ???
<eyeheartpi> i then tried upgrading from ubuntu 7.10
<Geekman> (sorry I mean processes... osx terminology creeping in)
<eyeheartpi> i have 15 GB just for linux
<agamotto> eyeheartpi:  My system needed about 2G free on the / partition, if that helps give an idea
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: clean the CD and run the check for error's
<eyeheartpi> i have a 500MB swap partition
<demonspork> in hardy, my mouse will often move on its own whenever I open an application or maximize an ap or when I close an app. it usually moves toward the currently focused application. I am guessing this is supposed to be a feature. How do I disable this?
<GaintSura> does ubuntu automatically support dual core
<GaintSura> ?
<eyeheartpi> i checked the CD for errors and i did a full memtest86 test and everything was good
<dotech> GaintSura: yes
<doolph> hello
<doolph> Where's the Winamp clone??
<agamotto> demonspork:  turn off all autofocus, and snap-to ticks
<doolph> I mean the xmms
<Aruza> hello, anyone in here a digsby user?
<noob13> eyeheartpi: personally i'd recommend a larger swap. u could also attempt the alternate install ISO.. not sure though.
<xomp> hi all, I just finished some updates and I have a message stating "New distribution release '8.04 LTS' is available" and I have an option to Upgrade. I currently run Gutsy, should I do this upgrade? Is it a new release of ubuntu?
<dotech> GaintSura: it automatically suppoed my intel core2 quad core as well
<demonspork> agamotto, where?
<dotech> supported*
<GaintSura> dotech: designation of which processes go on which processor
<agamotto> GaintSura:  It just treats it as 2 chips
<sartek> doolph: they removed it
<eyeheartpi> i tried ubuntu, debian, fedora core 7, linux mint and they all froze!
<GaintSura> good good
<TDJACR|Away> http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<Bizzeh> if i have a amd64 x2 6000 and 4gb of ddr2-800, how much swap should i go for?
<Starnestommy> xomp: it's a new release, but I would recommend waiting a couple weeks before upgrading
<eyeheartpi> it's incredible, cuz windows gave me no error
<kesi> Is it going to be a problem that I closed the window prompting to overwrite some 'blacklist' file during the upgrade to 8.04?
<dotech> GaintSura: really no need to do that, but im sure there are ways to do it, they autobalance well on my system
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: have you tried the alt-cd , text based installer
<Dekkard> with 4 gig of ram... geeze... swap??
<xomp> Starnestommy, ok, thanks :) I just finished making my os look like Mac OS X hehe
<Vlet> doolph: I don't think it comes installed.
<PaRaSiTe2> Does the Intel 536EP work on 64bit Hardy?
<xomp> cheers!
<Bizzeh> Dekkard: so.. none?
<agamotto> demonspork:  System - Preferences - Windows, if memory servers
<nicao> salut
<eyeheartpi> yes, i tried the text based installer of ubuntu 7.10, i did not find one for 8.04, and it all worked just fine.
<Viele-baeren> cu
<dotech> Bizzeh: i have 8gb and it made a 10gb swap partition which has yet to ever see a single bit.
<doolph> Vlet: what can I do then
<bicyclist1> xomp: or if you can do a complete system backup then try the upgrade
<Dekkard> bizzeh,..  prolly half a gig... you shouldnt need more than that with 4 gig of ram
<agamotto> eyeheartpi:  That suggests some bug with your particular mobo/chipset
<noob13> eyeheartpi: format again to ext3? is there anything out of the ordinary with your hardware..?
<Y-Town> I was trying out the search function on 8.04 and notice that I am not finding alot of files and descriptions on my system.  Anyone have an idea of what I need to do to make it search better?  I know when using beagle on Kubuntu 7.10 I could even find a irc nick from a chat channel...:o)
<Vlet> doolph: install it using the add/remove software tool
<pimplife> can some some tell me what i should do http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2442/screenshotor2.png
<eyeheartpi> nope, i dont think so. i have the same problem on my server.
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: make me think of video card problems
<TDJACR|Away> http://paste.cluenet.org/736 http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<eyeheartpi> yeah..i thought so too, but the same problem appeared on my server
<Belorixx> Pimplife, Allow Restricted Repos
<GaintSura> The last time I ran a linux live cd, I had problems getting xserver to start because of my display... Said it could find my display, but it couldnt find any feasible options
<PaRaSiTe2> Also, should I have an autodetect button?
<Col> flash player for firefox, how do i get it to work?
<eyeheartpi> which has a nvidia gforce mx400 and it has the same problem
<agamotto> recon69:  Could it be a heat/voltage problem with the video card?
<doolph> Vlet: the xmms is not there
<tawd> how can i register my nick?
<fearl> doolph: sudo apt-get install xmms <-- supports winamp skins
<pimplife> Belorixx: how do i do that
<drivetrax> I used UnetBootin - to install Gutsy.. good job it does
<kesi> Is it going to be a problem that I closed the window prompting to overwrite some 'blacklist' file during the upgrade to 8.04?
<plague> Can anyone help with a wi-fi problem I am having on a desktop?
<agamotto> I hate to run, but you lot are typing far to fast for me today... my poor brailleboard can't keep up
 * agamotto waves
<Starnestommy> tawd: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Dekkard> wow wiered.... i heard a bug with proprietary drivers.. maybe you need to refresh you apt files with sudo apt-get update
<Vlet> doolph: there should be a drop down list that allows you to pick a list of sources. you want 'all software'
<martint> I did "sudo konqueror" and the deleted the content of a folder, is there some way to return it? (THANKS!)
<John_S> plague: be more specific, give details, and maybe someone can help. :)
<Belorixx> Pimplife, Let me get on Ubuntu and ill help you out ok
<Bizzeh> so, that said. does anyone use an ati hd3870 with ubuntu?
<recon69> ﻿agamotto: no idea, should see what command the installer is failing on , would be a good clue
<kesi> Is it going to be a problem that I closed the window prompting to overwrite some 'blacklist' file during the upgrade to 8.04?
<pimplife> ok
<noob13> tawd: /msg nickserv register your_password ...
<odinsbane> okay it looks like I can play dvd's but... my hue sat. ect is way off when I do 'defaults.'  any ideas?
<eyeheartpi> on my pc, i have a x1300 ati card which has no problems installing with envy.
<bmk789> any audio experts?
<odinsbane> kesi did you change the blacklist file before?
<Mimi> QUESTION: |   I just installed Ubuntu 8.04, but I can't boot, it says "Unable to Boot - Use a kernel appropriate for this CPU". I get the same message if I try recovery mode. What can I do?
<plague> Cheers John, I have a desktop PC running 7.10 - I bought a Buffalo USB wifi stick. the Wireless-G 125* - problem is I cant get it to detect
<Y-Town> Anyone know how to configure "Tracker Search Tool"  seems to find nothing
<eyeheartpi> i instaled it into debian and it worked just fine...when i tried to upgrade to lenny, the damn pc froze again
<nelydajo_>  /msg nickserv link nelydajo kGmA259r3n
<plague> I put it in and it does nothing :)
<Amaranth> Mimi: Did you install the amd64 version on an x86?
<bmk789> Mimi: what processor and what did you install?
<kesi> odinsbane, not sure... where would I find the file?  I accidentally closed the window before I could see
<Amaranth> Y-Town: tracker is disabled by default
<Mimi> Amaranth:  I did not, I have a intel :P so I use x86
<generalsnus> Heyas guys, With Ubuntu 8.04 the "AD Joining" tool, Likewise-open is included.  It works wonders here on our school.. But..  is there a way to have Roaming profiles/homes for our Linux users? kinda like roaming profiles in winxp/w2k3?   is there a how-to/guide maybe?
<Y-Town> Amaranth: How would I enable or is there a better idea?
<Mimi> Amaranth:  I still have the ISO on my desktop and it says it's i386
<Amaranth> Y-Town: System->Preferences->Search and Indexing to turn it on so that tool will work
<Amaranth> Y-Town: well it was disabled because it makes logins slow
<schidamb> anyone installed pidgin on ubuntu. Can u send me detailed instructions to install pidgin on ubuntu
<Y-Town> Amaranth: ahhh.. thanks
<martint> I did "sudo konqueror" and the deleted the content of a folder, is there some way to return it? (THANKS!)
<Starnestommy> shinnil: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Fogel1497> can soemone help me with tvout? I have an ati card and I want to be able to stream whatever is on my monitor to my tv.
<kesi> schidamb, sudo apt-get install pidgin?
<John_S> plague: what do you get when you type "lsusb -v"? Does it see your wifi device?
<Starnestommy> er, whoops
<Mimi> schidamb:  There's nothing difficult about it, it's available from apt-get or Add/Remove
<fearl> schidamb: It is installed by default ... Applications > Internet > Internet Messenger
<noob13> schidamb: on the newer versions it should be default.
<jonasj> schidamb: you're joking, right?
<PaRaSiTe2> ANYONE: Intel536EP, Hardy 64bit, anyone know about this setup?
<fearl> noob13: It was default before Ubuntu was even called Ubuntu  ;)
<odinsbane> kesi it shouldn't be a problem if you hadn't changed it manually
<Fjodor> Would anyone be able to make sense of strace output of emerald? Prob with emerald is that it runs but doesn't decorate :-(
<martint> <parasite2> why wouldnt it work?
<Fogel1497> ﻿can soemone help me with tvout? I have an ati card and I want to be able to stream whatever is on my monitor to my tv.
<bmk789> any audio experts that can help me with my audio input problems?
<fearl> bmk789: Describe your issues in the channel, and we'll see if we can help...
<generalsnus> Heyas guys, With Ubuntu 8.04 the "AD Joining" tool, Likewise-open is included.  It works wonders here on our school.. But..  is there a way to have Roaming profiles/homes for our Linux users? kinda like roaming profiles in winxp/w2k3?   is there a how-to/guide maybe?
<tawd> can someone help me?  after i installed the 8.04 livecd, neverball became very laggy.  any ideas?
<belor1> Pimplife, you still there
<PaRaSiTe2> martint: I don't know, it just doesn't. *shrugs*
<pimplife> yeah
<renfrew> Fogel1497:  what distro are you running?
<Y-Town> Amaranth: Thank You... I think that should fix things  :o)
<PaRaSiTe2> I'll go back and play some more in a minute.
<bmk789> I have no audio input on my laptop
<Fogel1497> Ubuntu 8.04
<noob13> generalsnus: i really have no idea what you mean.. can u explain in other words?
<Col> can someone help me get my flash player working?
<hagabaka> did anyone else have erro processing libgl1-mesa-dri when doing version upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<eyeheartpi> my computer and my server both froze after updating ubuntu...
<generalsnus> noob13: what didnt you understand?
<fearl> Col: install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<renfrew> I've had troublew with my own ATI card too, do you have XRANDR installed?
<eyeheartpi> i have different configs..i dont think it's a video  card problem
<John_S> plague: Actually it would probably be better to just type "lsusb" instead of adding the verbose option. :)
<amenado> generalsnus-> AD? as in active directory?
<Fogel1497> Whats XRANDR?
<Col> fearl: Im a noob, what is that
<Fogel1497> Can i get it through the syanptic manager?
<odinsbane> peace time to see if my wire still works
<amenado> Fogel1497-> man xrandr
<martint> fjodor try compiz --replace
<fearl> generalsnus: I think that is a feature of the Professional edition.
<generalsnus> yes  AD like active directory
<noob13> generalsnus: i know nothing of the programs u mentioned. maybe its me...
<orudie> so when installing ubuntu 8.04, will it prompt me to keep my windows and create dual boot option for both windows xp and ubuntu ?
<fearl> Col: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ... in there, there is a 'search' button, type it in there  :)
<renfrew> I'd have a ahrd time explaining cause I'm not entirely sure myself, but it works with X to give you multiple monitors  and TV-Out
<PaulEU> hello! I have question: why there isn't exists package vmware-server in ubuntu 8.04? I remember that there were on 7.04, on 7.10 didn't had packages.. why?
<amenado> Fogel1497->  Xrandr is used to set the size, orientation and/or reflection of the outputs for a screen
<Col> fearl: your the bomb
<noob13> orudie: it will do it automatically as long as u assign a different partition for the ubuntu install
<renfrew> yeah.. you can get it through synaptic
<Fogel1497> ook so i typed that into my terminal;. now what should i do.
<generalsnus> fear1: so this is possible in the pro version?
<Fjodor> martint: Thanks. That loads compiz fine. Just no decorations. I can run both gwd and emerald (with --replace) but they just sit there saying nothing, and no decorations shown :-(
<martint> <parasite2> wich image have you downloaded?
<fearl> Col: ubuntu-restricted-extras also provides things like codecs (mp3 and videos/dvd's) and java etc etc
<PaRaSiTe2> martint: Desktop Hardy 64bit
<justdave> how do I tell xorg to ignore an automatically detected screen?
<Rigonn> Hello
<renfrew> Fogel1497: there's a really good tutoiral on xrandr if you search the ubuntuforms.. I just can't remember the addy
<mw-home> Greetings all.  I just upgraded to Hardy Heron, and my firefox is now running beta3, not 2.0, and a bunch of extensions are gone now.  how do I run firefox 2.0 with all the extensions?
<Rigonn> I need help....
<eyeheartpi> this is really frustrating...i tried 4 different distros and i still can't make things work...my pc still crashes
<amenado> Fogel1497-> you can test like so   xrandr -o 3
<justdave> it's detecting a screen0 and screen1 and the port it's detecting as screen0 has nothing attached to it.  I need it to act like screen1 is the only screen
<jonasj> Col: you can also install it through Applications->Add/Remove, which is a simpler interface than synaptic
<Rigonn> Can any1 answer a couple of questions I got? I'm new to Ubuntu
<fearl> mw-home: there is a 'firefox2' package I believe... try that...
<Fogel1497> Ok thanks renfrew
<PaulEU> mw-home: some extensions doesn't supported in new FF
<renfrew> sorry I can't be more help than that...
<Zanthius> Hi all, just wondering - I found that my master volume doesn't change the volume of the LFE (Sub), only the front speakers, until it mutes, then the LFE mutes too.... any thoughts?
<martint> <parasite2> it should work pal. what happens when you try to install?
<eyeheartpi> i tried debian, fedora, linux mint and ubuntu and they all crashed at some point
<tawd> Rigonn, what are your questions?
<Bizzeh> just buying some stuff from the ubuntu store, a mouse mat, notepad, and thinking putty :D
<vwbusguy> eyeheartpi, FreeBSD?
<LebLinux> Hello, Its been 2 days without any updates, does this mean my update-manager is broken?
<justdave> Checking "clone displays" in gnome's preferences fixes gnome's display, but doesn't fix the login screen or apps that do direct screen access
<eyeheartpi> woa...i never tried that...
<renfrew> check the multimedia and video section.. I think there's a sticky near the top of the sub-forum
<martint> I did "sudo konqueror" and the deleted the content of a folder, is there some way to return it? (THANKS!)
<PaRaSiTe2> martint: Do I need to install the hardware?
<wizz1> how do i turn on direct rendering?
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: you mean they crash when installing , but not when you use the alt cd ?
<bamed> eyeheartpi: sounds like you have some hardware problems
<fearl> wizz1: What graphics card?
<Ric84> hello... i upgraded ubuntu on my pc and i switched to clearlooks to murrine... i just upgraded my laptop but i noticed that all my themes are broken and only clearlooks works
<PaRaSiTe2> I set up the internet connection, but when I try to connect, nothing seems to happen.  And the Network thing up the top says there are no connections.
<Zanthius> <martint> - no
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: if you have crashing distros, you should check your hardware, propably it has something bad
<vminch> wizz1: what graphics card do you have?
<belor1> Ubuntu 7.10 Random Freezeups i cant upgrade cuase of it any Sugestions
<renfrew> ugggh/... back to work
<vminch> opps, someone beat me to it
<wizz1> vminch, 5200 fx geforce
<Rigonn> tawd, everytime I open my Mozilla I lag... youtube is not working well at all... sound quality is horrible lag while watching video and I have to press this huge play symbol that appears once I open the video
<martint> <parasite2> Are you trying to install through booting withdisk or in paralele with windoz?
<eyeheartpi> yeah, but the same thing happened to my server, which has a totally different config
<mw-home> what pkg do i need to install to watch swf's inside firefox?
<ElMo2dab> hey there... i just installed ubuntu and its my first time on here... i was using suse before... any help on changing partition mounting points?
<tobywuk> When you use ubuntu, do you guys mostly use the terminal or the GUI to do things?
<tawd> Rigonn, ahh  yes.  i had this problem too
<eyeheartpi> i tried switching my ethernet card with  a new one
<martint> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa- thanks Zanthios...:(
<fearl> wizz1: try 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' ... it should already say 'yes'?
<hagabaka> hi, upgrade from gutsy to hardy failed with the package libgl1-mesa-glx. the error output http://pastie.caboo.se/188262
<Dekkard> mw-home,  flash-nonfree
<eyeheartpi> i pulled out my tvtuner
<mw-home> Dekkard: thanks
<wizz1> fearl,  it says no
<noob13> Rigonn: seems like u need some codecs and drivers.
<PaRaSiTe2>  martint: Huh?  I've installed it onto HDD, if that's what you're asking.
<eyeheartpi> i checked my ram with memtest86
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: what do you mean by crashing exactly?
<wizz1> thats why i want to turn it on
<Zanthius> <martint> - yea, sorry man
<eyeheartpi> well..the computer freezes and receives no more commands
<tobywuk> Do you guys mostly use the terminal or GUI with ubuntu?
<LebLinux> Hello, Its been 2 days without any updates on Hardy, does this mean my update-manager is broken?
<eyeheartpi> my only option is restarting
<jonasj> mw-home: flashplugin-nonfree
<fearl> wizz1: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i driver  returns nv or nvidia?
<hagabaka> LebLinux: probably not
<martint> <parasite2> then what is the problem, it is not booting?
<Rigonn> tawd, where can I get them?
<wizz1> fearl, nv
<vminch> tobywuk; command line
<tawd> rigonn, you should of installed the middle plugin instead of the last one
<wizz1> but my drivers work
<Dekkard> tobywuk,  i rarely use the cli.. just for apt.. and some network tools
<tawd> rigonn, hold on
<noob13> LebLinux: try aptitude update and aptitude upgrade...
<tobywuk> vminch: can you use the command line for everything, even say changing the GUI theme?
<Rigonn> tawd, great! any idea how to fix it?
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: check you hard drive and try find out where the install crashes. and if it crashes at the same place every time
<eyeheartpi> the problems began when i updated to latest programs
<mw-home> Dekkard, jonasj : thanks
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: what does stop to work? does full system hang?
<PaRaSiTe2> martint: Ubuntu is fine.  Just I can't connect to the internet.
<Dekkard> tobywuk,  but I also use windowmaker as my desktop(windowmanager) a lot.. so..
<eyeheartpi> pihhan : yes, full system hang
<Tyshalob> Anyone try upgrading Ubuntu from Gutsy to Hardy on an Acer Aspire 4520 yet?
<vminch> tobywuk: yes, but it always takes more reading to do so in terminal
<Zanthius> Hi all, just wondering - I found that my master volume doesn't change the volume of the LFE (Sub), only the front speakers, until it mutes, then the LFE mutes too.... any thoughts?
<fearl> wizz1: Ubuntu 8.10? Try System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ... should be fairly straight forward how to add it...
<kubba> please explain me how to set up VPN under Hardy Heron
<wizz1> fearl, 7.10
<wizz1> ;]
<PaRaSiTe2> martint: I've read a couple possible solutions.
<eyeheartpi> it does not stop in the same place, sometimes it hangs while selecting my time settings
<bicyclist1> LebLinux i assume not it just is the time right after the release: wait til the update hassle has settled
<eyeheartpi> and sometimes during the selection of my partitions
<tobywuk> vminch:  learning how to use the terminal is one reason why I want to learn linux
<martint> <parasite2> ADSL?Cable?
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: system hang occurs often if you have broken cooling in your system, or have bad kernel
<fearl> wizz1: There should be a similar tool... it is 'jockey-gtk' if you can't find it anywhere...
<Col> fearl: i installed that, but youtube still wont work. do i need to restart?
<noob13> PaRaSiTe2: or are u trying to use wireless?
<tawd> rigonn, try this site  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<LebLinux> bicyclist1: I was just wondering.. If any updates came on Hardy today and yesterday..
<vminch> tobywuk: isee. then are you familiar with man? it is your best friend
<fearl> Col: about:plugins lists it? if so, then just restart firefox and it should work.
<tobywuk> vminch: If I wanted to alter a setting or do something with the terminal (that I could easily do with the GUI) then how would i go about doing it?
<John_S> kubba: Are you trying to set up a VNC client or server?
<Dekkard> tobywuk,  the cli lis great.. i do use it with wmaker to envoke programs that arent in menu.. and also for system updates.. some file management.. the cli in 'nix rocks
<Rigonn> tawd, but what will I do with my drivers?
<kubba> VPN client
<tomd123> tobywuk: that's a circular statement, I want to learn to use the terminal, that's one reason I want to learn linux
<eyeheartpi> well...i dont think i have bad cooling as i have a 25cm and a 15cm fan cooling my system
<LebLinux> noob13: nothing new.
<eyeheartpi> and when i check the temp in bios, it show about 37degrees
<tawd> rigonn, leave them for now.  are you having the same problem when you play audio clips?
<Rigonn> tawd, btw how can I get a decent firewall and or security program for my comp?
<fearl> Col: you'd type that into the URL bar by the way...
<tobywuk> vminch: How would I use Man, Could you give me an example of what I would write to use it
<John_S> If you go under Applications > Internet do you have Terminal Server Client? That's what you need.
<eyeheartpi> i think it's kinda odd because in windows, i have no problems! the thing is, i dont like windows:D
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: make some checks, what it does when problem occurs, if it does not get out of memory, if your /var/log/kern.log does not show anything suspicious
<fearl> tobywuk: 'man man' in a terminal  :)
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: and what happen when you start X after you do a alt-cd install, does the system run ? does it crash? also I'm finding 8.04 unstable ( prone to system lockup's when using firefox ).
<Rigonn> tawd, havent yet tried but I do know that when I hit backspace too much and I have no text my machine starts beeping...
<cr4a> in evolution, how do i turn off the email notification?
<Dekkard> Rigonn,  8.04 comes standard with ufw installed (uncomplicated firewall)
<Zanthius> man program man, like man ls
<tawd> rigonn, right now i'm using my universities firewall, and as far as security...?  i don't do anything
<tomd123> recon69: I have the same problem, ff locks the system
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: how much memory you got on those machines?
<kubba> thanks
<eyeheartpi> i couldnt find a 8.04 alt cd...
<tobywuk> vminch if i wanted to now how to change the theme, would i type something like "man change theme"
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: dont know, every similar problem i had was unstable hardware, usually bad cooler on CPU or GPU
<tomd123> recon69: 2GB
<cr4a> tomd123: yeah, same here
<PaRaSiTe2> noob13: Dial up!
<tawd> rigonn, ...oddd
<John_S> kubba: No problem.
<eyeheartpi> on one of them i have 2GB
<noob13> LebLinux: have you had a look at your /etc/apt/sources.list? you could uncheck some of the places and try again... if u really wanna update that is :P
<LebLinux> thanks
<cr4a> recon69: 2GB here too
<eyeheartpi> and on the other , my 'server' :D 384
<Rigonn> tawd, well thing is i'm new to Ubuntu and a bit confused with how to work it well...
<LebLinux> noob13: no they are okey.
<vminch> tobywuk: no, you would use google to find the program that would change said theme, and then run a man <prgram name>
<noob13> LebLinux: then your system is probably up to date.
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: well just checking, cause the install will run out of memory if you have lest that 512mb RAM.
<belor1> Ubuntu 7.10, Random Freezeups
<eyeheartpi> i think it's pretty ok...the server worked just fine until i did the updates...
<LebLinux> ok thanks.
<tawd> rigonn, right now linux does not need too many security programs.  it comes as the most secure os by default (for now)
<tomd123> recon69: ubuntu, imo, should have used ff2 since ff3 is locking up my system and just doing crazy things :(
<MrBill> I've just today upgraded my Gutsy to Hardy, and when I manually type "snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf -i eth0 -D" into a terminal window snort starts up and runs fine, I have this line in my /etc/rc.local and it doesn't seem to be running on boot, can anyone shed any light onto this perhaps?
<eyeheartpi> nope...the install went just fine on my server, when i first installed it...but after applying updates... bam! all time freezees
<recon69> ﻿tomd123: well getting the lockup in ff2 as well, the problem is that linux should not hang like that
<Abovegod> is there any way around the white screen problem in ubuntu with ati cards?
<orudie> whats a good cd burning tool for ubuntu ?
<redbox> MrBill: is rc.local chmod +x ?
<tomd123> recon69: this only happens in ff though
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: if you have some really broken software under root, it can take all memory by bug in software and might not be able to kill broken application, but then it will not crash, "only" everswapping to death
<tawd> rigonn, have you installed any of the plugins?
<fearl> orudie: brasero
<HermanChess> orudie: brasero, k3b
<Rigonn> tawd, sweet
<mustafa> hi people .. I got a wireless driver problem
<Rigonn> tawd, not yet
<orudie> what about infrarecorder
<PaRaSiTe2> For the Intel 536EP in HARDY 64bit, do I need to follow this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Intel536EP
<eyeheartpi> pihhan: what should i do then?
<eyeheartpi> can i stop that?
<xtobbex> hi how can i remove shortcut arrow on linked folder?
<HermanChess> orudie: I don't know
<MrBill> redbox -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 347 2008-04-25 13:33 /etc/rc.local
<friedo> hi
<wubrgamer> yeah, it's just not accepting my password
<recon69> ﻿tomd123: well hard to be sure, most of the time i was using FF2, but think it's locked up when i was viewing PDF files.
<eyeheartpi> i mean, i find it pretty weird that it only crashes in linux, not in windows...as if i had hardware problems, nothing would have worked fine..
<jonasj> orudie: no, infrarecorder is a windows program
<Rigonn> tawd, I have to download the files.... tar.gz and should i just save as or open with something?
<ok_kid> hi everyone! got vista on a laptop, and i am interested in a dual-boot with ubuntu 8.04, but problem is: ubuntu installer has taken the options out of the guided install with windows, and chooses a size for windows that i dont want. not experienced enough to set up partition manually, any ideas on how to change the sizes of the partitions. the 7.10 allows you to change the sizes of the partitions.
<jonasj> orudie: just use brasero, it's included by default in ubuntu 8.04
<Rigonn> tawd, such as the Archive manager
<mustafa> I have a wireless card, which I managed to get installed using ndiswrapper (wireless network drivers) .. it says hardware present: yes .. but now what .. it doesn't show under network config
<HermanChess> is there a way to register one's nickname in this server ?
<wubrgamer> so guys
<wubrgamer> cups isn't accepting my password
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: try to find another kernel. that is only think i believe is able to freeze full system. try to produce kernel oops and get its photo or something. you need to identify problem, there can be thousand reasons
<wubrgamer> what do i do?
<orudie> jonasj, ok will do
<tawd> rigonn, i usually save them, then delete them later, but you can go ahead and just open it and extract to your desktop
<ok_kid> ubuntu 8.04 wants to give 20% of disk space to windows and 80% to linux.....cant i change that, someway?
<PaulEU> I have question: why there isn't exists package vmware-server in ubuntu 8.04? I remember that there were on 7.04, on 7.10 didn't had packages.. why?
<tomd123> recon69: it locked on me when I was using ff3 and just serving normal webpages, just html
<xtobbex> hi how can i remove shortcut arrow on linked folder?
<eyeheartpi> pihhan :i dont really kno how to get photo:-/
<Amaranth> PaulEU: I guess the kernel team didn't want to support it
<dudus> HermanChess: try /msg NickServ help
<Col> anyone have the razer barracuda soundcard?
<redbox> MrBill: does /etc/rc3.d/S99rc.local exist?
<HermanChess> dudus: ok thanks
<Col> im having trouble getting the mic to work
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: using camera out of computer, you cannot do much when your kernel oops AFAIK
<Rigonn> tawd, i'm saving them atm going to install in a second
<rwycuff> PaulEU:it could be because VMWare asked them to do it that way or many reasons under the sun why not just get it from thier site it will be just as fast
<PaulEU> Amaranth: but they added one package vmware
<tawd> rigonn, ok
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: simply take a shoot of your monitor with oops message if you get it
<ltracy> hi.  Is there still an apt package for the firefox java plugin?
<eyeheartpi> :))) oh...
<Rigonn> tawd, what's the difference between RPM and simple?
<PaulEU> rwycuff: but it's strange because on 7.04 they had packages :/
<tawd> rigonn ?
<ltracy> or should I just make the symlink myself :)
<recon69> ﻿tomd123: I managed to get it to repeat the hard lock when i restored a FF session from the last lock up. unfortunately I had to clear the session to get FF working again.
<ok_kid> i tried to look into the forums, but no one seems to be addressing this problem.
<eyeheartpi> it's late and i'm tired...well...there's no oops message
<tobywuk> whats the command to create a new file on the terminal?
<redbox> tobywuk: touch
<rwycuff> PaulEU:its not strange support for stuff gets dropped all the time
<Rigonn> tawd idk it says Linux RPM and Linux which of those should I download?
<eyeheartpi> if i start firefox, it hangs in firefox..there's no message
<tobywuk> thanks
<xtobbex> hi how can i remove shortcut arrow on linked folder?
<eyeheartpi> the only message i found, was during my debian installation as i was trying to install compiz-fusion
<ElMo2dab> hey can i change the mount point for a partition
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: then i dont know, try to revert udates to previous versions, or check changelogs to know what had changed and what might be related to you
<eyeheartpi> and it said: no XGL found...
<tawd> rigonn, is there any other difference?  maybe the build?
<friedo> since the 8.04 upgrade my hdd doesn't support DMA anymore. hdparm reports an error: http://pastebin.com/d148db209
<AlabamaHit> I need help, lol.........8.04 Installer not working I choose English then first open to run it without changing my harddrive with it gets to a Log In page....it say ubuntu user will log in in 10 sec...and the same thing it hangs up there...........
<ElMo2dab> how do i do that in ubuntu... was quite easy on suse
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use scrot, if so how do i stop the beeb it makes when it takes picture
<sacamano> heres a random question: i enabled basic compiz (or whatever its named now) on hardy, and now games (xmoto, wesnoth) wont go fullscreen for some reason. any ideas?
<tovare> Which irc network are the gnome channels again? Freenode?
<sacamano> yes, tovare
<Myrtti> gimp
<Amaranth> tovare: their own, gimpnet
<tobywuk> once you have come to the end of a Man page in the terminal, How do you make it go back to the command prompt?
<steven2> ?
<eyeheartpi> ok, thanks...anyways...it's weird...i dont know why all these distros hanged while in the update process
<tovare> thanks
<MrBill> redbox - yes, I have a /etc/rc3.d/S99rc.local
<jaffarkelshac> tobywuk, q
<eyeheartpi> or in the installing process.
<tobywuk> thanks
<tobywuk> q stands for quit?
<Col> PulseAudio Sound Server, how do i edit preferences?
<ok_kid> maybe i can do better with an answer when things slow down....quit full and busy now!
<recon69> ﻿eyeheartpi: seem to me that you video card not playing nice with x
<pihhan_> eyeheartpi: ok, you may have problem with GPU drivers, i cannot help you much with that, i dont have recent card or experiment with compiz
 * tovare wasn't aware he _was_ on freenode :)
<jaffarkelshac> yep tobywuk
<Lardarse> tobywuk: yeah
<tawd> rigonn, try rpm.  i want find much with simple
<tobywuk> thanks :)
<wubrgamer> !print
<wubrgamer> !printing
<wubrgamer> !cups
<tobywuk> how do i shut down my system using the terminal?
<wubrgamer> is ubotu running?
<eyeheartpi> init 0
<recon69> ﻿sacamano: know problem with compiz , you want you game full screen you have to turn effects off
<DBautell> !ubotu
<rwycuff> tobywuk: halt -p
<jaffarkelshac> man shutdown tobywuk
<Kl4m> wubrgamer: private messages to ubotu for tests.
<jetscreamer> tobywuk: sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now
<covalent> tobywuk: 'sudo shutdown -h now'
<jetscreamer> iirc it's sbin
<Estilo> sudo shutdown -h now
<redbox> MrBill: and it should link to /etc/init.d/rc.local .. and init.d/rc.local should be +x as well..
<sacamano> recon, a new problem?
<Lardarse> tobywuk: if you need helop using man, then you can press h
<wubrgamer> it's not opening a tab
<wubrgamer> xchat
<dan_> Anyone have language input (SCIM) trouble with Ubuntu 8? I installed the language support but it isn't doing anything.
<jetscreamer> you can just do halt also
<recon> sacamano: huh?
<Lardarse> tobywuk: and it will show you what all fo the commands do
<eyeheartpi> ok, i get it...so i wont be able to play with compiz...f**ck compiz..i just want it to work...anyways, thanks for your support
<DBautell> nope, I had ubotu in a window: "ubotu has quit (Client Quit)"
<tobywuk> thanks
<LtEmerpoc> hey guys whats up
<sacamano> recon, know problem? i dont understand
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone use scrot, if so how do i stop the beeb it makes when it takes picture
<Rigonn> tawd, can't install any of them
<Lardarse> tobywuk: one thing to note: ^E means press control and E
<recon> sacamano: i haven't said anything for hours.
<MrBill> yes, it links to rc.local. I don't know for sure what to look for to make sure a file is chmod +x
<recon69> ﻿sacamano: don't think so, but i had the same problems with compiz.
<xtobbex> hi how can i remove shortcut arrow on linked folder?
<sacamano> recon, oh. sorry. wrong recon
<wizz1> how the f do i turn the direct rendering ?
<sacamano> recon69, know problem?
<sacamano> ok
<frawfraw> OH GOD MY BALLS
<ackermann> what function is equivalent for kbhit() on linux ?
<tawd> rigonn, hmm...  which one were you trying to install?  (which plugin?)
<eyeheartpi> i found the easiest way to turn direct rendering on is to use envy
<AlabamaHit> is this channel supporting the new version 8.04 or another channel for it?
<LtEmerpoc> can i ask a simple question
<recon69> ﻿sacamano: reported bug in compiz
<HermanChess> is it normal that firefox freezes (darkens) constantly ?? Does it happen to you too ?
<sacamano> recon69, gotcha. thanks a bunch
<frawfraw> TESTACLE
<Rigonn> tawd, flash player
<redbox> MrBill: ls -al rc.local will show if it has --x--x--x
<sacamano> HermanChess, I've had the same problem too. Beta 5?
<eyeheartpi> thanks pihhan.
<Mimi> Hello, I tried searching online but... no luck... anyone know where I might be able to download banshee 1 alpha?
<Kl4m> ackermann: try ##linux or ##c++
<HermanChess> sacamano: yeah. but on ff2 I had the same issue
<drivetrax> HermanChess,  that happened to me yesterday in Gutsy + ff2
<frawfraw> anyone want to try my code?  likminutz.sourceforge.com/gay
<jussi01> ubot5`: part
<LtEmerpoc> ummm can someone tell me how to run through a quick set up of my internet really quickly i dont know why its not working
<tawd> rigonn, try realplayer
<MrBill> redbox: it's set to 755, and is owned by root.root
<HermanChess> drivetrax: sacamano: you think this could be ram related, or a problem in firefox itself ?
<sacamano> HermanChess, really? I've never had it happen previous to upgrading and switching. Try disabling Compiz temporarily, I never had problems with it before I started working it.
<LtEmerpoc> i just installed hardy
<rwycuff> good
<HermanChess> sacamano: I would like to have compiz though
<AlabamaHit> i can not get hardy to install
<sacamano> HermanChess, I assume (i'm not an expert) it's either FF related or Compiz-related. I've never had it until recently, but the FF is beta...
<Estilo> search for flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic and install it ..
<drivetrax> HermanChess,  - I was watching Flash movies from YouTube, and ig went weird.. next reboot, then it went black.. just the Ffox browser.. then it was fine next reboot..
<LtEmerpoc> anyonehelp?
<Xsylotte> question: how to install monitor ? I have Samsung SM997DF but max resolution is 1280x1024 and refresh rate 50-52Hz :(
<MrBill> redbox, do i perhaps need the full path to snort in the rc.local file? When I manually run it from terminal I don't require the full path, but perhaps at the time the rc.local file runs my paths aren't setup yet?
<aLeSD> what's the name of the application to have the task bar like MAc Os X ?
<AlabamaHit> Hardy INastall hangin at login page..
<Rigonn> tawd, it won't open it's .bin tho the one it gave me for linux
<HermanChess> drivetrax: the exact same thing happened to me yesterday, but with ff3beta
<sacamano> HermanChess, understood. I think it's a temporary bug between the two that they are working on. Consider putting that on launchpad as a bug. With the new Hardy out (with a beta FF) it's bound to have issues.
<redbox> MrBill: full path might help.  a way to test without rebooting is to just run /etc/init.d/rc.local restart and see if snort get executed via the rc.local file
<Invisionfree> someone help me set up a Linksys wireless card on this lappy please?
<orudie> whats a good torrent client for ubuntu ?
<The_Spy> I have a Broadcom Chipset and don't know which driver is for me. There are b43 and bcm43xx. My wireless card is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03). Can somebody help me???
<rwycuff> Xsylotte, man Xorg
<drivetrax> well.. I don't see them putting beta in 7.10
<tomd123> orudie: transmission
<Estilo> trasmission
<Rigonn> tawd, it says "There is no application installed for this file type"
<HermanChess> sacamano: ok I shall
<Xsylotte> man Xorg
<tawd> rigonn, search for flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic and install it
<tomd123> orudie: it comes default if you install original ubuntu
<rwycuff> yes
<tovare> orudie: azeurus, but that's java. Transmission is also good.
<baldrick> after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 i got this problem with the NVIDIA restricted drivers : API mismatch, nvidia kernel module is version 71.86.04 while driver version is 169.12. I've tried removing all drivers and reinstalling glx-new only, but kernel module 71.86.04 is still being loaded. Anyone knows where to intervene manually to fix this ?
<mouseclone> I have not looked today but does anyone know if the 2.6.24-12 kernel has been patched for sound blaster cards yet?  if not i will do some looking around
<Xsylotte> rwycuff, ?
<wizz1> anyone know how to turn on the direct rendering ?
<Xsylotte> lol
<Xsylotte> hahaha
<chillango> hello!
<rwycuff> Xaylotte, in term type man Xorg
<rwycuff> hello
<tobywuk> using the terminal, is there any way to send a message to all users on a network?
<chillango> anyone have fax2mail / voice2mail solution?
<rwycuff> !xorg | Xsylotte
<MrBill> thank you for your help redbox, I think you've given me enough info that I can poke at this a bit by myself and troubleshoot things. If I don't succeed I'll be back =)
<Invisionfree> someone help me set up a Linksys wireless card on this lappy please? Hardy isn't detecting it by default, what can I do?
<Estilo> tobywuk:  wall
<jonasj> orudie: or deluge-torrent
<redbox> MrBill: good luck
<_sourcemaker> will vmware-server be available in the hardy repository?
<Mimi> !wireless > Invisionfree
<PeterParkerSubZe> I need help Ubuntu 8.04 freezes and the caps button flashes on and off
<eternal_p> jonasj: another vote for deluge
<Invisionfree> !wireless
<chillango> have an us robotics sportster message modem and hope will use it for send and receive faxes and like an asking machine
<tawd> is ubotu not here?
<tcpdumpgod> Hey all, anyone know of an easy way (like erasing a file or folder) to reset all Gnome desktops settings to defauly?
<tcpdumpgod> default(
<tcpdumpgod> Like, fonts and such?
<lesshaste> hi all
<jaffarkelshac> what does scrollkeeper-up do, it has 80% of cpu
<nednil> hello
<ZeroFool> Wuz upper
<tobywuk> I typed "wall" into the terminal and now i have just blank lines. how do i get it back to normal?
<Rigonn> tawd, installing atm
<tawd> rigonn, ok.  after it's done test it out
<kexp903> I think that my update manager is not working in ubuntu 8.04 I've heard that there were some updates however I can't find any
<ZeroFool> im new to linux but im loving it
<tawd> rigonn, maybe even restart firefox after the install is complete
<picca> does ubuntu desktop come with postgresql installed by default?
<PeterParkerSubZe>  Hey guys I need help Ubuntu 8.04 freezes every hour and CAPS button blinks on and off
<AlabamaHit> what is the username and pass for running 8.04 in livecd? my install is hanging up there.
<ZeroFool> whats the topic
<PeterParkerSubZe> :-(
<lesshaste> anyone know a fix for my hard drive error problem when upgrading to hardy? It seems to be a kernel issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772708
<orudie> will ubuntu 8.04 installation mount my current ntfs drives?
<nednil> i am having a problem with my wireless on my laptop, i have a intel pro wireless card, it finds the network in my house but it never connects to it.
<tobywuk> My terminal is just giving me blank lines when i hit return, how do i fix this?
<nickrud> !nvidia
<tawd> we are botless
<ZeroFool> nednil thats weird  it should work
<tomd123> tobywuk: press ctrl+c
<nickrud> yes
<PeterParkerSubZe> :-(﻿Hey guys I need help Ubuntu 8.04 freezes every hour and CAPS button blinks on and off :-(
<jussi01> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<tobywuk> thanks :)
<nednil> i have other computers in my house that are connected to my wireless router, but my laptop won't
<recon69> ﻿PeterParkerSubZe: seem like a lot of that going about. you best bet is to go back to 7.10 and wait for next kernel update and hope it's fixed
<Rigonn> tawd, nope not yet still same thing for youtube
<ZeroFool> ned it must be yer wifi card
<LordMetroid> How do I make a wc for the content of a file?
<nup_> hello everyone :)
<kesi> hi all.  Just upgraded to HH and now I have no wireless networking.  I have a broadcom based card and had some problems getting it set up initially but it was working.  Any suggestions?  No wireless networks show up at all.
<drivetrax> is waiting for the first update notice.. or, upgrade notice in ubunto 7.10
<nednil> do i need a driver for it?
<lamp_> how do you install mpich on ubuntu 8.04? 'apt-get install mpich' gives an error that the package is unavailable
<kexp903> nednil: check the restricted drivers
<ZeroFool> ned posibly
<tawd> rigonn, dang.  sorry.  what i did to fix it (and i don't recommend it) was, I reformatted my ubuntu partition and reinstalled over it...  :(
<_sourcemaker> is there REALLY no vware repository for hardy?
<wizz1> anyone know how to turn on the direct rendering ?
<tawd> rigonn, keep asking around.  maybe someone knnows
<Rigonn> tawd, what is it?
<ZeroFool> ned what card is it
<Derspankster> kesi: have you tried b43?
<_sourcemaker> apt-cache search vmware-server not found... in gusty it was working bevor upgrade
<tawd> rigonn, what do you mean?
<nednil> i have no driver installed for it yet
<nednil> its an intel pro wireless
<nup_> i m getting this msg " MMap ran out of room " wat could be reason ??
<recon69> ﻿wizz1: have you checked the driver your video card is using ?
<kexp903> nednil: go to system > admin > Hardware Drivers
<kexp903> see if it's in there
<wizz1> recon, nv
<kesi> Derspankster, It's listed under Hardware Drivers but enabled is unchecked and Status says "In use"
<recon> wizz1: WHY?
<recon> why must people keep highlighting me?
<recon> *sob*
<wizz1> i used envy to install
<Derspankster> kesi: check it then
<wizz1> after i rebooted,it was set to nv
<angasule> recon: no idea
<nednil> kexp903: it says no drivers in use
<angasule> :)
<Estilo> rigonn have installed swfdec-mozilla when it presented you with 3 options for flash ?
<wizz1> some opengl apps work
<wizz1> so it means the drivers are working too
<ZeroFool> ned try package installer that crasponds to yer card sriver
<kexp903> nednil: does it list you're wifi card?
<drivetrax> nvidea card?
<Rigonn> Estilo it gave me some options I chose one and now it's horrible...
<wizz1> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<Estilo> okay
<kesi> Derspankster, It tries to fetch b43-fwcutter_011-1_i386.deb and fails because I'm not online.
<nednil> no it does not
<Vlet> Anyone know if 7.04 supports 'multiplying' esata controllers?
<drivetrax> wizz1,  - what does xorg.conf tell you device-1 .. is?
<kexp903> kesi: connect it to a Ethernet than download it
<Estilo> in synaptic search for swfdec-mozilla and see if its installed.
<wizz1> sec
<kesi> Derspankster, is there a way to download it and point the installer to that location?
<picca> does the desktop version of ubuntu come with postgresql installed by default or is it only the server version
<recon69> ﻿wizz1: you should try using the restricted drivers , you using the generic-open source driver.
<tawd> should i use a proprietary driver for ati?  i went to system > admin > hardware drivers and it said my ati graphics accelleration was not in use.  should i enable it?
<Derspankster> kesi: connect with a cable and fetch it, enable it, reboot and try wireless.
<kesi> kexp903, I don't have access to an Ethernet port, only wireless
<drivetrax> that is possible recon
<lamp_> how do you install mpich on ubuntu 8.04? 'apt-get install mpich' gives an error that the package is unavailable
<wizz1> recon, those wont work
<recon> please.
<tobywuk> Which do you prefer Gnome or KDE?
<recon> stop the pain.
<kesi> Derspankster, see above repsonse
<matt_4982> #vw
<nicaotaku> hi
<HermanChess> tawd: ate causes a lot of problems, if you're not planning on playing big 3d games, don't ...
<wizz1> recon,  i install those,but then i cant get a normal resolution or hz
<wizz1> and hz i meant
<HermanChess> tawd: ati*
<kesi> Derpspankster and kexp903 is there any other way to do this?
<Rigonn> Estilo i just re-installed it to see if there was something wrong
<recon69> ﻿wizz1: I'm 69 , sorry recon ;)
<tawd> hermanchess, what about neverball?
<wizz1> oops
<recon> recon69: it just gets frustrating sometimes.
<drivetrax> I dunno.. the generic driver for Nvidea
<wizz1> i messed up
<ZeroFool> ned what i mean is do a litle research on the card and then try synopsys
<kexp903> kesi: Not that I know of anyway to get ethernet?
<Derspankster> kesi: how did you install Hardy?
<kesi> kexp903, not right now.
<HermanChess> tawd: try it, if you can run it perfectly, then there's no need for the other driver, if it doesn't, then you might need it
<nup_> anyone free to help me ??
<xomp> anyone know if the adobe flash plugin for firefox has been resolved yet or do I need to do that workaround to get it going?
<kesi> Derspankster, um.. over the wireless...
<rpop> Can someone help me configure virtual hosts on Apache? It's not intuitive for me.
<Estilo> rigonn : that codec may be having some problem so you will need to remove it and use the flashplugin-nonfree one
<wizz1> recon69, my device is geforce fx 5200
<jaffarkelshac> can i exclude folders when using du command
<kesi> Despankster, that was working until the upgrade
<matt_4982> this might be really super random, but any volkswagen gear heads in here?
<Derspankster> kesi: find a way to connect via ethernet then. Will be the easiest.
<Estilo> that should give you better results
<angasule> heh I have a volkswagen gol and I hate it
<carpark> my micro sd card in adapter isn't doing anything
<kexp903> xomp:     sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Rigonn> Estilo: Hmm weird... just used the Firefox 2 and youtube is working way better
<twistage> Is PHP supposed to work with Cherokee out of the box?
<kesi> Despankster, I'm not worried about easy, I don't have ethernet and don't want to have to go find someone else's to use.  Isn't there a way I can download this file and put it on a USB card?
<nednil> ZeroFool: i did a little research on it and all i found was drivers that i had to compile myself to install, i dont know how to do that so i was wondering if there was an easier way
<rpop> Can someone help me configure virtual hosts on Apache? It's not intuitive for me.
<matt_4982> #volkswagen
<Estilo> some plugins are not working in ff3 as they supposed to.
<wizz1> god i hate things like this
<brokencd> hello, my cd drive is half-broken. I can load the desktop but some of the files during the installation fail to copy, so I can't install. My internet connection is working though.
<brokencd> can I install ubuntu off the internet connection instead?
<Rigonn> Estilo: btw got any idea how I can install drivers cause I'm not seeing images nor videos how I used to when I used Windows...
<recon69> ﻿wizz1: not an expert but if you want to use OpenGL and Accelerated graphics you need the restricted drivers. you should check the driver for your card and try install that.
<Derspankster> kesi: how you going to download it? You say you can't connect.
<ZeroFool> ned does it mention anything about package handler
<kexp903> kesi: model and name of you're wifiward?
<kesi> Derpspankster, I'm obviously online on another computer
<xomp> thanks kexp903 :)
<kexp903> xomp: no prob have fun
<wizz1> recon69, i did,but when i install them,i cant get a normal resolution
<wizz1> 640x480 is a max :|
<drivetrax> wizz1,  are you on that pc now? look in /etc/X11 and just open and read xorg.conf  - find what devices it is using
<Derspankster> kesi: you could download the iso and then burn a cd and then fetch it from the cd.
<Estilo> Rigonn:  depends on which display card you have
<gabbah> hello! i just did a dist-upgrade and now i can't start kdm! I guess i kept some settings files, and now it says "ubuntu display conft g-gtk not installed" when it's about to start kdm, then i get command line instead!
<nednil> ZeroFool: no, the only one i found wanted me to install some ieee mac subsystem
<ZeroFool> it might be easyer to just comile youself using terminal su
<gabbah> help!
<kesi> Derspankster, why would I need a whole iso for this one file?  Why can't I download it, throw it on a usb key and transfer it... anyone else?
<kexp903> kesi: model of the wificard?
<Derspankster> kesi: fine kesi, do what you want.
<carpark> my micro sd card isn't doing anything in linux :(
<Rigonn> Estilo: display? ATI Radeon etc etc?
<noodlesgc> kesi mount the image
<Estilo> yes
<wizz1> drivetrax, input devices
<wizz1> and Section "Device"
<wizz1> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
<wizz1> 	Driver		"nv"
<wizz1> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<wizz1> EndSection
<FloodBot1> wizz1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kesi> kexp903, is there an easy way to find that in ubuntu?
<Rigonn> Estilo: ohh and have any idea why my computer beeps when i hit backspace whenever i have not typed anything?
<drivetrax> unban wizz1
<Estilo> heh its system beep
<noodlesgc> he is unbanned
<kexp903> kesi: do you know the make and the model of you're wifi card?
<omen> hello
<Estilo> dont worry about it
<drivetrax> wizz1,  there is pastebon.ca
<ZeroFool> ned sounds complicated i rely cant help through irc, But im confident you will figure it out sooner or later
<drivetrax> pastebin.ca
<noodlesgc> Rigonn you can turn that off
<kesi> kexp903, no.  It's in a dell inspiron b130 and I think it was a bcm43xxx
<enquest> I lost my sound on 8.04 can somebody help me?
<drivetrax> k  , ok
<nednil> ZeroFool: thanks for the help anyways
<Rigonn> noodlesgc: how?
<baldrick> after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 i got this problem with the NVIDIA restricted drivers : API mismatch, nvidia kernel module is version 71.86.04 while driver version is 169.12. I've tried removing all drivers and reinstalling glx-new only, but kernel module 71.86.04 is still being loaded. Anyone knows where to intervene manually to fix this ?
<enquest> I think its after installing amarok
<noodlesgc> Rigonn System->Preferences->Sound System-Beep tab
<drivetrax> wizz1,  reading down to the bottom of xorg.conf  Do you see a Compositing mentioned?
<ZeroFool> ned try adding the card model
<Estilo> :D
<gabbah> hello! i just did a dist-upgrade to 8.04 and now i can't start kdm! I guess i kept some kdm settings files during the upgrade, and now it says "ubuntu display conf g-gtk not installed" when it's about to start kdm, then i get command line instead!
<nednil> ZeroFool: what do you mean
<gabbah> xorg.conf looks fine though
<ZeroFool> ned cant help if dont know what model is
<wizz1> drivetrax, compositing ?
<wizz1> what do you mean ?
<kexp903> nednil: can you connect the PC directly to the modem?
<kexp903> kesi: can you connect the PC directly to the modem?
<drivetrax> wizz1,  -- Direct animations.. like DirectX, use compositing.. and GL driver..
<wizz1> no
<drivetrax> wizz1,  I dunno Nvidea, but compiz will get messed up with compositing set to '0'
<kesi> kexp903, I ONLY have wireless.  It's provided by my building. I have NO access to Internet over a cable
<lunartear> anyone with 7.04 or newer want to verify an svn+ssh bug is fixed for me?  it will require subversion to be installed and create a test repository, then access the repository with svn list svn+ssh:hoste.com/path/to/repo     "Shouldnt see any Killed by signal 15 errors"
<wizz1> drivetrax, not a single thing about using GL
<nednil> im connect directly to the router now, my model is intel pro wireless 3945ABG.
<drivetrax> wizz1,  what driver have you tried.. the fglrx?
<wizz1> nvidia-glx-new
<ZeroFool> i havnt installed ubu on my lapy yet but i hop its compatible with dell
<Rigonn> noodlesgc: and for improving sound/image quality without any lag cause i'm getting random lag and a worse quality in both audio and image than I used to before....
<Cz1> hi
<Wyzard> Why does Ubuntu use pulseaudio now?
<drivetrax> wizz1,  go back to the last driver nividea had for your card?
<noodlesgc> Rigonn what gfx card do you have?
<wizz1> drivetrax, what is fglrx?
<Gerinych> are there any programs that can burn iso images
<Rigonn> noondlesgc: ATI Radeon 9550 Series x1050
<carpark> does anyone know how to get a micro sd card to work? my computer won't recognize/mount it and i don't know what to do
<noodlesgc> Gerinych brasero, gnome-baker k3b
<LSG> Gerinych: Gnomebaker
<Cz1> can u read me
<ZeroFool> i need to download x86 ver of ubu the 64 bit ver took like an houre
<drivetrax> wizz1, fglrx is the name of the Linux display driver used for ATI Radeon and ATI FireGL family video adapters. It contains free open source as well as proprietary ...
<LSG> Cz1: No =p
<wizz1> but im using nvidia
<Gerinych> carpark, i can probably help you, mine all work
<wizz1> sec ill reinstall my drivers
<drivetrax> there might be one for nvidea
<Cz1> ok
<Sake> the permissions on a file in my filesystem are -rwxr-Sr-t, what is the S and the t?
<kexp903> kesi: I see
<noodlesgc> Rigonn not sure what the problem could be, though i dont have an ATI card. you could mess around with gstreamer-properties
<Bizzeh> hey, can someone pastebin their grub.conf from 8.04 plz?
<ixian_> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 8.04. you know how it's supposed to show the temperature and weather condition beside the clock? well it doesn't work anymore. it worked the first time i booted into hardy, but now it doesn't. 'show weather' and 'show temperature' are still checked in the options. any ideas??
<ZeroFool> is it tru that due to the modular design of linux os it is more secure than win
<carpark> Gerinych: great! ok, i moved pics from my phone to the card just fine. i put the micro sd in an adapter and put the adapter in the sd slot on my computer; the LED is on, but nothing's happening!
<noodlesgc> ZeroFool yes
<MitchM> i seem to have lost my taskbar...
<ZeroFool> is windows xp modular?
<MitchM> where could it have gone too?
<Bizzeh> ZeroFool: depends how you look at it, since NT is far more modular than Linux, and BSD is far more modular than both
<Gerinych> carpark, try going into Places, see if it's there
<drivetrax> MitchM,  ahaha.. mebe you also lost your panels?
<FooAtari__> im running kubuntu 8.10 kde 4. I cant seem to run any application via sudo.  If i enter the command say kate on its own kate loads.  if i run sudo kate it doesnt recognize kate. any ideas?
<Lynet> ZeroFool: That's a long and complicated discussion. And often tends to devolve to flamewars pretty quickly.
<vex> is 91.189.92.22 down?
<recon69> ﻿wizz1: think you should reset you'r xorg.conf file using "dexconf" and try restarting gnome
<kexp903> kesi: only thing I can tell you is go here ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<vex> doesn't seem to let me dist-upgrade
<twistage> Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to set up PHP on Cherokee?
<MitchM> drivetrax, now why would i have done something like that?
<noodlesgc> vex no
<ZeroFool> lets leave that one alone
<Bizzeh> ZeroFool: to cut the flamewar short, it depends who you ask
<Cz1> I have a problem .. not a big deal though, I have installed hardy heron yesterday and everything is ok and working.. but after few app installations and restart I got at boot screen different options, one is kernel 2.6-whatever-386 and the other is 2.6-whatever-generic.. if i boot using the first i dont have sound nor network, wgile the second works fine.. anyone knows what seems the problem ?
<carpark> gerinych: i went to places>computer and tried opening SD/MCC drive but it said there's no media in the drive
<vex> noodlesgc: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk+2.0/libgtk2.0-common_2.12.9-3ubuntu3_all.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.22 80]
<kleppari> did ubuntu 8.04 break vpn?
<HermanChess> how can I check the hardware database, I think they changed that in hardy ??
<vex> but when i replace archive.ubuntu.com with 91.189.88.31 in my /etc/hosts, it works fine
<jbroome__> there's more than one kind of vpn HermanChess
<noodlesgc> vex it worked for me
<kleppari> microsoft's pptp, to be exact
<Gerinych> carpark, try going into /media and see if there's a folder called disk
<Leonidas_> has anyone had trouble with the new time manager app at the top right in 8.04?
<jbroome__> Leonidas_: no
<vex> noodlesgc: but what server are you using in the archive pool?
<kexp903> Leonidas_: mine crashed once
<ixian_> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 8.04. you know how it's supposed to show the temperature and weather condition beside the clock? well it doesn't work anymore. it worked the first time i booted into hardy, but now it doesn't. 'show weather' and 'show temperature' are still checked in the options. any ideas??
<carpark> gerinych, nope, just "cdrom" "cdrom0" and "cdrom1"
<kexp903> but after a couple of tweaks it went fine
<patifa> kleppari: I haven't gotten microsoft pptp VPN to work, yet.
<noodlesgc> vex dunno, but i followed you link and downloaded th package
<Leonidas_> kexp903 mine crashes quite a bit
<Cz1> ﻿I have a problem .. not a big deal though, I have installed hardy heron yesterday and everything is ok and working.. but after few app installations and restart I got at boot screen different options, one is kernel 2.6-whatever-386 and the other is 2.6-whatever-generic.. if i boot using the first i dont have sound nor network, wgile the second works fine.. anyone knows what seems the problem ?
<MitchM> What's the command to open up my "Desktop Changer Bar" ?
<dermoth> Leonidas_, well it still doesn't give me 26 hours per day :(
<Gerinych> carpark, did you try reinserting the microsd?
<vex> noodlesgc: okay, cheers.
<Leonidas_> dermoth yeah that's the truth
<kleppari> patifa: ok, so I'm not the only one..
<Bizzeh> can anyone pastebin a copy of their grub.conf from 8.04 please?
<noodlesgc> MitchM cant you just right click a bar and click "New Panel"
<HermanChess> did the remove the hardware database in hardy ? I can't see it
<mondain> Hi, Is it right that you have two different kernels on a fresh 8.04 install ? I have 2.6.24-16-GENERIC and 2.6.24-16-386 .. The 386 one is default but i'm having problems with it. A lot of things in gnome doesn't work etc. But the Generic works fine. Do i need the 386 one? How do I remove it?
<Cz1> anyone understood my problem
<kexp903> mondain: don't worry about it just use the kernel that works
<carpark> gerinych: you are a genius! that's exactly what i did just now, and now it works! thank you! :D:D:D
<ZeroFool> wifi has been a problem for linux for a long time, ubu seems to have solved alot of that But does it still have problems findin wifi cards?
<noodlesgc> Cz1 why not just boot into the one that works?
<Gerinych> carpark, wow i kinda doubted that method :)
<MitchM> noodlesgc, well - yes, yes i can. But i thought the _other_ panel was not of the type "Panel" :P
<spenser> when will help.ubuntu.com be updated?
<Leonidas_> mine is very buggy, when i click on it it mostly just drops down, but some times nautilus and well basically everything crashes and I can't do anything except a good ol' ctrl + alt + delete and restart.  Restarting X doesn't even work
<eternal_p> ZeroFool: depends on the card, Intel is supported very well, brodcom, some are...some are not
<noodlesgc> MitchM unless you are using KDE, all the panels are the same
<kexp903> No major updates for hardy yet?
<TDJACR|Away> Can someone explain why when I start KDE the kicker dies, I restart it in a terminal and see http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<Aeron> Hey lads, I'm using 8.04 and I can't get flash to work properly with firefox. I'm using the non-free Adobe flash plugin, but it wont play audio (so no sound on Youtube, for example.) And all flash apps are real slow. Any ideas?
<eternal_p> ZeroFool: I woudln't order a laptop with anything other than intel, that is for sure
<mondain> kexp903: ok.. but can I remove it ? or how do i get the working one to be default
<Cz1> I do, but I want to learn, seeking nknowledge, I want to understand so that I can solve problems later
<carpark> gerinych: it might've been dust in there, when i took out the card i blew out the dust also
<ZeroFool> Better than Fedora I know
<dark__> I want to make a game for ubuntu in MONO/gtk.
<noodlesgc> ZeroFool Intel rocks, i have the 3945 and it works great
<Leonidas_> Is there a way to report this bug?  I don't get a little "crash" thing at the top
<spenser> So does anyone know why help.ubuntu.com only has docs for 7.10 gutsy?
<MitchM> noodlesgc, i used to use kde... but, now I know ;) Thanks
<dark__> but i don't know how i can compile it for diferent platforms and create .deb packages
<aaroncampbell> I use Kubuntu, but maybe someone can help.  For some reason, inserting a blank CD/DVD doesn't prompt me if I want to open K3B (it doesn't prompt at all), and likewise, plugging in my camera doesn't prompt (usually prompts to use digiKam)
<insub> hi guys, couple of questios
<aaroncampbell> Also, I have two DVD burners.  I can only burn ONE DVD each, then I have to reboot.  If I burn one on each, then close and reopen K3B, it says I have no CD or DVD burners
<urthmover> ati = poop
<HermanChess> where can I see my hardware?
<ZeroFool> Im just comenting on the ease of ubu vs fedora
<dark__> any tips for packaging programs and upload them to ubuntu?
<urthmover> nvidia = better smelling poop
<insub> is there an offical torrent for the latest release of Ubuntu ?
<kexp903> mondain: I just right clicked on it than removed it, than added the same one again
<ZeroFool> although fedora has its good points
<spenser> why are there no docs for hardy at help.ubuntu.com?
<kexp903> thats all I know to help you with
<Cz1> ﻿I have a problem .. not a big deal though, I have installed hardy heron yesterday and everything is ok and working.. but after few app installations and restart I got at boot screen different options, one is kernel 2.6-whatever-386 and the other is 2.6-whatever-generic.. if i boot using the first i dont have sound nor network, wgile the second works fine.. anyone knows what seems the problem ?
<urthmover> what does fedora have that ubuntu ain't got?
<mouseclone> have their been any updates to 8.04 yet... i'm not at home so i can't tell
<thegreyspot> How can I disable networkmanager completely for a bit?
<drivetrax> ahaha, Alabama makes more trash then any other state.
<kexp903> urthmover: to go fedora irc
<ZeroFool> debian seems to be as much or more well rounded
<mondain> Cz1: wow, that was wierd. I have the exact same problem and just told about it here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > ZeroFool
<urthmover> no tell us what fedora does that ubuntu can't...you made the statement
<urthmover> I'm curious
<xgllo> Anyone else had issues installing the hellanzb synaptic package?
<Jack_Sparrow> urthmover PLease dont .. lets stay on topic
<odinsbane> ok I am trying to get an internal microphone working on a dell vostro.
<drivetrax> Hey Jack_Sparrow
<odinsbane> It worked when I had gusty, and now...
<MrBill> If i'm seeing my network use spike, how should I go about trying to figure out what might be using it?
<ZeroFool> ubuntu is most user friendly especially to the newb
<urthmover> ok ok Jack_Sparrow
<Cz1> mondain: so any luck getting any feedback
<Jack_Sparrow> odinsbane /join #Alsa if you have tried other things.. they are good at getting sound to work, though the channel is a bit slow
<Jack_Sparrow> urthmover thanks
<recon69> ﻿Cz1: it just means that one kernel was compiled for a i386 processor and the other was not. which one works depends on what processor you got.
<spartacvs> ragazzi è successo un manicomio
<thegreyspot> How can I disable networkmanager completely for a bit?
<spartacvs> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<drivetrax> Jack_Sparrow,  there is a help.. in your bots here, for alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<PaRaSiTe2> I did "lspci | grep 536EP", and it said I had it.
<spartacvs> !it
<PaRaSiTe2> Oops, sorry
<Cz1> ppl should take us seriously becaus eonce i asked a qs here and it has become to be a bug and i issued a report to their launchpad and it was realy a real bug which they worked on
<drivetrax> where's ubotu?
<Jack_Sparrow> drivetrax I havent seen the bots fix a mic yet and there are some current issues with the bots
<PaRaSiTe2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772995
<insub> where can i find the torrent file for hardy herion desktop version ??
<mouseclone> insub: linuxtracker.org
<TDJACR|Away> Can someone explain why when I start KDE the kicker dies, I restart it in a terminal and see http://paste.cluenet.org/736
<thegreyspot> How can I disable networkmanager completely for a bit?
<ZeroFool> I have absolutlamente nothing bad to say about ubuntu
<insub> Okay thanks, i'll check it out
<odinsbane> Well I've got this dell package that worked but it is for a 2.6.22-14 kernel
<Whatsinaname> Only bad thing I have to say is that HH caused me one little problem.  Cant use NX to my headless box.  It all works, but can not edit user groups etc unlock button grayed out.
<odinsbane> can I use that package for 24?
<jonasj> thegreyspot: there's probably a better way, but if nothing else, sudo apt-get remove network-manager :)
<ZeroFool> if i had to choose between fedora and umbuntu id pick ubu
<urthmover> fedora people in irc are a bunch of butt fugglers
<insub> mouseclone, i can't seem to find the standlone version on there
<urthmover> not very helpful
<yukonho> Hi - I'm trying to run a scientific model through the command line. Is there a way to dump the standard output to a file but still view it on screen as the model runs?
<ZeroFool> fedora has its good points
<urthmover> which are?
<thegreyspot> Is there no temp way to disable networkmagnaer?
<Uranellus> yukonho: ./myapp | tee file
<ZeroFool> it is free numer 1
<insub> oh nvm
<insub> i found it on the ubuntu pagee
<scottyL> OK, I'm working on my Ubuntu box, trying to use http://icebreaker.wordpress.com/2007/11/03/wireless-ubuntu-710-love/   as a way to get the wireless working
<ZeroFool> same as ubu
<yukonho> Uranellus: thanks!
<scottyL> But I'm getting the following error messages:
<scottyL> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<Dralid> 12345abcde
<ZeroFool> its solid #2
<Whatsinaname> I had to connect monitor mouse keyboard to manage my box now :(   If I do any admin stuff the unlock box is grayed out.  I am not sure if it is an NX thing or HH thing.
<scottyL> could not set interface 'eth1' UP
<mouseclone> insub: good... I'm seeding the CD not the DVD right now.
<ZeroFool> same as ubu
<Uranellus> yukonho: might want to use tee -a file to append to existing output
<scottyL> As it implies, I didn't call it wlan1, I called it eth1
<Scou1>  I just upgraded to Hardy and with the upgrade came support to my before idle 7.1 Surround sound card. ﻿I have it hooked up to my 5.1 speakers. Right now I am getting sound from the sub, the two rear, and the two front speakers but my  front center speaker is not working, please help!
<mouseclone> thegreyspot: try sudo /etc/init.d/netmanager stop
<Fallenou> <urthmover> fedora people in irc are a bunch of butt fugglers < what does "fuggler" mean ?
<fxfitz> Does Hardy come already set up for dual monitor support?
<EvolutionCrazy> How many people in here are having their laptop hanging when doing a "shutdown" from 8.04? :(
<mouseclone> thegreyspot: i'm not at a ubuntu comp righ tnow so i cant test it
<EvolutionCrazy> fxfitz yes, check out xrandr
<odinsbane> scotty1 I just went through that...
<urthmover> fuggler = not helpful and snooty
<scottyL> odinsbane: Did you get it up and running?
<Fjss> what would cause ubuntu to not hibernate/suspend????
<thegreyspot> thanks mouseclone!!!
<Fallenou> is it dictionary english ?
<fxfitz> EvolutionCrazy, Hmm. Do you recommend a good website for it?
<urthmover> they all went off about how easy isn't helpful  ...  and nobody got anywhere by taking the "easy" way
<Fallenou> or oral english :o
<ZeroFool> on a scale of 1-10 ill give ubunto an easy 10
<Frijolie> am i dumb here, or can Rhythmbox not write the respective tags (id3, or FLAC) to your music files?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fjss many times it is the video driver
<odinsbane> scottyL I went system->admin->hardward drivers and enable the broadcomm.
<mouseclone> thegreyspot: /bow
<EvolutionCrazy> fxfitz type: man xrandr
<Frijolie> i find myself constantly updating them and when I reboot or reload rhythmbox the changes weren't made permanent
<EvolutionCrazy> it's a simple tool to use ;)
<Fallenou> (i don't know snooty either :x)
<Fjss> Jack_Sparrow: is there any way I can check/fix this??
<ZeroFool> ill give fedora about an 8 3/4
<Dralid_> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu(8.04), and now I cannot get samba to share folders. I am sharing to a Windows XP computer, but would like a password free setup (small trusted home setup)
<Jack_Sparrow> Fallenou Please stay on topic and avoid the commentary
<mooseman089> how do you add the option to connect to a nfs server in the places -> connect to server dialog?
<zepherin> ack, I'm only a little closer than I was before, here's my problem, I am trying to connect 2 windows xp machines with my Ubuntu machine, I can't get them to connect anon and the shares point to my desktop and not my data drive where I have shared the files can anyone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fjss I dont have any answers, I know there is lots of info on the web
<scottyL> odinsbane: I'm using the KDE on a 7.10 server >.<
<Fallenou> Jack_Sparrow < k sorry =)
<fxfitz> EvolutionCrazy, Aww, if only there was a GUI for it. :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Fjss> Jack_Sparrow: ok thx
<RequinB4> I need to install a proprietary driver for my Broadcom card, but the GUI formerly known as the restricted devices manager isn't giving me exactly what package i need to transfer and install
<ZeroFool> iced tea doesnt work in 64 bit arch
<Frijolie> anyone?
<scottyL> odinsbane: So, there is no system->admin, as far as I can see >.<
<ZeroFool> WHY?
<eternal_p> RequinB4: all you should have to do is click enable in there, it will handle the rest
<hechizada> good nigths
<arekz> Hello. I cannot play music file, and even my music CD using Rhythm, Totem, and other player. What can i be missing?
<Veinor> whenever I try to launch ccsm I get an error message about ccsEdgesToStringList; this started happening after I upgraded
<Whatsinaname> Is there something in policy manager i can tweak to make it so I can remote in and be able to click the "unlock" button in apps?
<kexp903> requinB4: go to the software sources and turn on all software exept sources
<odinsbane> ScottyL are you trying to enable a broadcomm wireless card?
<ZeroFool> is anyone using amd 64 ver of ubuntu?
<HermanChess> HEY, why cant I see my hardware list in hardy ??
<RequinB4> No, I understand how its supposed to work, but the broadcom chip is my only access to the internet, which has the package
<sailaway85> zerofool: I am
<Invisionfree> Someone help me get a Linksys wireless card working in Hardy? It won't detect it .. It's listed in lspci -v, but iwconfig has no wireless extensions.
<null__> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 using the install through windows method and I was wondering how to access my windows partition from within ubuntu
<scottyL> odinsbane: I don't know anything about the wireless card installed in this PC. It's an old desktop of my brothers which I formatted and tried Linksys for the first time on
<fxfitz> EvolutionCrazy, Is there a website on this? I'm not sure how to figure this out.
<regis> ikonia, are you still there? because i've more infos(prevented the package from stripping the binaries...)
<ZeroFool> sail: do you have java in firefox?
<rafaelscj> nIRC is great.
<null__> I have an external hdd plugged in (NTFS) which is sensed perfectly, just the windows partition doesnt show up anywhere
<ZeroFool> i mean does it work ok?
<kexp903> RequinB4: no Ethernet?
<Jack_Sparrow> null__ If you mean you installed using wubi.. then you should go to the wubi site and read the faq/warnings etc
<wizz1> anyone wanna help me with a lil thing
<RequinB4> hold on, the error message tells me the PATH on the server...  That's one user interface thing that should be fixed - Telling the end user exactly what to do
<ZeroFool> mine doesnt
<rafaelscj> !nIRC
<ubot5> Factoid nirc not found
<hiffy> 'ello chaps, I just slapped in a second screen. Unfortunately, gnome is spreading my icons all over my screen dead space (left one is smaller than the right one). Any ideas on how to make that better?
<HermanChess> null__: it should appear in Places I guess
<wizz1> i installed nvidia-glx-new,and now i only get to choose 640x480 res
<null__> Jack_Sparrow: is wubi the default windows install?
<RequinB4> kexp903, no.  I'm going to get it off of this computer and transfer it
<null__> HermanChess: it doesnt.
<zach_> so this is irc huh...
<sailaway85> Zerofull: I did'nt load ... caused me problems with ati card
<myo> hi all, ever since upgrade my cpu has been running at 100% and I can't figure out why
<xgllo> anyone elses pc ring like a telephone when they shut down?
<patifa> myo can you check the System Monitor to see what's using all the CPU?
<justdave> is there a way to make the intel xorg driver ignore a specific display?  I have a video port with nothing plugged into it and Ubuntu is trying to treat it as my primary display.
<RequinB4> myo - system - admin - system moniter
<null__> ah yes, it seems wubi looks exactly like the default 8.04 windows installer
<ZeroFool> sail you use ati chipset also sme here and no java
<Jack_Sparrow> null__ if you were in windows and installed from there.. yes, it did not create a partition.. you really need to understand what it did, and how things work in that configuration
<myo> patifa, I'm looking at it, but not seeing anything taking alot.
<Invisionfree> Someone help me get a Linksys wireless card working in Hardy? It won't detect it .. It's listed in lspci -v, but iwconfig has no wireless extensions. Jack_Sparrow
<Invisionfree> ?
<MedO42> How can I get video playback sync'ed to vblank?
<odinsbane> ScottyL it appears that you don't have the proper driver.  I just had that error and I had to install the Broadcomm drivers.  7.10 I had to blacklist the Broadcomm drivers and use diff. ones.  If you google that you should find how to see what wireless you are using.
<RequinB4> myo - order the results by CPU usage
<null__> Jack_Sparrow: ok I found it thanks for the tip, its in the host folder
<tmus> Why should I change from Fedora to Ubuntu? (please convince me) :-) there are lots of things about Ubuntu that are great but there are also a few thing I find annoying. That said, I've "lived" in the red hat sphere for a long time, so my point of view may be askew... What do everybody like about ubuntu over say Fedora?
<RequinB4> myo - are you sure its your processer or is just your fans on all the time
<null__> I didnt realize it was using wubi, i thought the idea was based off of it
<ZeroFool> sail do you think it has anything to do with the ati agp card?
<Jack_Sparrow> Invisionfree no, still juggling several things...
<scottyL> odinsbane: Ok, thanks :) I'll see if I can't figure out what you're saying and do it... man, for such a seemingly simple thing, this is terribly difficult
<visik7> epiphany cannot handle exception for not trusted ssl certificate
<mouseclone> null__: you will need to mount it
<ZeroFool> or pci
<beex> hm.  for somereason the keypad isn't working on my computer
<myo> RequinB4, in sysmon I see 100% cpu.  Seems to be /usr/lib/evolution/evoluation-data-server..
<ZeroFool> im using agp 8x
<beex> would anybody know how to restore a keyboard layout to default?
<RequinB4> myo - yeah, force quit evolution, and see what that does
<sailaway85> zerofool: java caused random cpu usage of 40% when nothing is processed!
<eternal_p> myo: google disabling evolution, if you dont' use it, you don't need it
<tmus> beex - loadkeys "us"
<tmus> ?
<myo> RequinB4, seems to have worked.
<myo> eternal_p, I don't use it, so I will
<nathan42100> anyone having trouble graphically updating ubuntu 7.10?
<mouseclone> null__: you may also see the drive in your "Computer" from the menu
<ZeroFool> Sailaway: not good huh
<eternal_p> myo: first thing I do on any installation :)
<suraj> How to remaster the original iso with myself compiled kernel?
<Invisionfree> Someone help me get a Linksys wireless card working in Hardy? It won't detect it .. It's listed in lspci -v, but iwconfig has no wireless extensions. SOMEONE?
<RequinB4> Evolution can do that sometimes, second only to ff2 really.  I actually use evolution, so i'm a lil biased
<Astray> Anyone know of a good way to get m4p files to play in ubuntu?
<mouseclone> null__: if so then it will ask for your sudo password and you should be good to go from their
<jaffarkelshac> i am getting horizontal lines when i play videos, how do i rid myself of this, so far no solution
<ZeroFool> java is an intregal part of the web browsing exp.
<odinsbane> peace
<beex> tmus, apparently not :-/
<MedO42> jaffarkelshac: seems we have the same problem :)
<patifa> ?paste
<beex> Invisionfree, what distro are you using?
<ZeroFool> sail: can it be fixed?
<ZeroFool> easily
<sailaway85> No the way round is to load all codex from restricted  and get amd64 codexs too ... this loads firefox and doesn't require java
<tmus> beex, sorry! what's the problem exactly - just loading the wrong layout?
<jaffarkelshac> there has to be a fix for this, with a big screen i cant enjoy my films
<Invisionfree> beex: Hardy
<tuxice> what package do i need to view .php PHTML and mysql files from 127.0.0.1
<wizz1> w00t
<wizz1> i rule
<ZeroFool> what are the codex
<wizz1> i configured my nvidia drivers
<wizz1> !!
<patifa> Invisionfree can you put the lspci output on a pastebin and link it here?
<wizz1> thanks everyone for your hard help
<beex> tmus, the layout issue was an invalid assumption on my part, the numerical keypad isn't working for some reason
<Invisionfree> patifa, you find a way to do it without internet, I will ..
<whiteeagle> I unintentionally interrupted an install process so now nothing is running in the background but the package manager says it couldn't get the exclusive lock, and I know there was a command to clear the lock but I can't remember it
<asraniel_> hi there, where is the developers channel of ubuntu? i need to know when the next kernel upgrade is comming and what bugs are going to be fixed
<insub> question
<kitche> tuxice: well apache needs to be configured correctly so it can display php files correctly
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: the problem is (at least in my case) that the video frame output is not synced to the vsync. There is an option in the nvidia X server settings to achieve this, but it didn't seem to work for me.
<tmus> beex, okay... different issue :)
<whiteeagle> I don't want to reboot the computer (thou I know that would help)
<tuxice> ﻿what package do i need to view .php PHTML and mysql files
<patifa> Invisionfree: jump drive?
<tmus> beex, to which I have no solution at hand :)
<tuxice> kitche: how do i do that
<ZeroFool> said: would that inherit any problemes
<jaffarkelshac> sync to vblank or something MedO42
<Invisionfree> beex: Hardy <- Help please beex?
<beex> tmus, thanks
<sailaway85> They are video files to play different formats ie: divx , avi etc:
<zero__> hey im running a dual boot right now, and i want to get rid of my other OS and have just ubuntu, is that possible?
<insub> i have 2 hard drives, xp on one, ubunth the other, ubuntu installed GRUB to the xp disk, will uninstalling Ubuntu prevent xp from booting ?
<whiteeagle> where is ubotu?
<beex> Invisionfree, You'll want to look into ndiswrapper
<zaer> Hello
<MedO42> ﻿﻿﻿jaffarkelshac:yes
<patifa> zero__: yep
<zero__> patifa, how do i do so?
<zaer> Is there any program to control my ipod ?
<andre> where is the kubuntu channel?
<suraj> How do i customize the original iso and replace it with custom-compiled kernel.... any help.....any?
<pturing> zero__: yes :)
<patifa> zero__: What's the other OS?
<snowolf> andre: #kubuntu
<REBEL808> I've just upgraded to 8.04 and am unable to customize the compiz effects to what I had them at before. In system->preferences->appearance under the visual effects tab I am able to turn on the extra selection and can see that they all work without any problems. I just can't figure how to customize them now like I was in 7.1 with the compiz effects manager in system->preferences.
<ZeroFool> namely what?
<zero__> patifa, Linux XP
<CyberGabber> asraniel_:maybe you can search for the channel at http://searchirc.com/
<zepherin> Is there an easy tool to make networking between windows xp and linux easier
<myo> another q, I used to use a theme called "dark looks".  I don't know if this initially came with 7.10 but it doesn't seem to be working now.  It's selected but not showing up.
<beex> Invisionfree, it varies on the card you're using too
<patifa> The OS you want to get rid of: it's XP, then, zero__?
<drivetrax> Loaded and ran Firestarter firewall.. but it does not show in processes
<pturing> zepherin: you mean sharing files?
<zepherin> yeah
<zepherin> SAMBA is just not working for me
<zero__> patifa yes, its linux XP 2008
<dsch04> Evening all
<kitche> myo: the theme probably is not compatible with the gnome in Hardy most likely
<zaer> Is there any program to control my ipod in linux?
<drivetrax> anyone using Firestarter firewall?
<fxfitz_> EvolutionCrazy, Hey man, you there?
<patifa> There's no such OS as Linux XP 2008, not that I know of.
<justdave> is there a way to make the intel xorg driver ignore a specific display?  I have a video port with nothing plugged into it and Ubuntu is trying to treat it as my primary display. Checking "clone displays" in Gnome's display preferences solves the problem inside gnome, but not for the login screen or programs that do direct-screen access.
<EvolutionCrazy> yes
<RequinB4> zaer - exaile
<dsch04> I'm booting 8.04 from the DVD - how do I do an install to a RAID1 mirror?
<kitche> drivetrax: what are you wondering about firestarter configuration tool for iptables?
<eternal_p> dsch04: software raid?
<Invisionfree> beex: Uh, Linksys 802.11g card.
<dsch04> Yes
<zero__> patifa, how do i get rid of it
<fxfitz_> EvolutionCrazy, I restarted my X and now the alternate screen is mirroring my screen! :-D
<drivetrax> kitche,  -- firestarter does not show in any process on my pc
<patifa> How many hard drives do you have, zero__?
<fxfitz_> EvolutionCrazy, however, nothing looks too different when I run xrandr.
<eternal_p> dsch04: it should be an option as you install..keep in mind, there is huge overhead on software raid
<dsch04> I have a pair of drives - I want to create a mirror
<zero__> patifa, 1
<kitche> drivetrax: well firestarter is not the firewall anyways iptables in
<myo> kitche, weird... I switched to a different one and then back and it worked
<dsch04> It's not "huge" :)
<jaffarkelshac> is it possible to record sound in ubuntu without mic as it is in xp?
<dsch04> OK, so it's an option in a normal install?
<jcarkeys> has anyone else had issues with the live CD part freezing?  I tried on my desktop, works great, laptop, it scrolls back and forth a lot, then gets three completed "chunks" then stops.  I want to install it on the lappy, but I'm hesitant to try if it won't even get the live cd to work
<EvolutionCrazy> Nothing too different? is that a good thing? :P
<sailaway85> For all you torrent client users... I increased my upload speed from 75kb to 100kb by using a proxy server and invoking encryption.
<dsch04> I though I needed an alternate installer? Or is that just the CD, or just Debian?
<foolish> howdy! Just installed hardy heron and realised I wanted XFCE. I did a apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, xfce-session now appears in my gdm session list. Choosing this session however, leaves me with a orange background and nothing else happens (I waited ~2 mins before hitting ctrl-alt-backspace). What am I missing?
<eternal_p> dsch04: best to copy over :)
<insub> you can record soun in xp with out a mic ?
<stoneDJay> Hi... Im a brazilian guy... but using my Ubuntu with a International keyboard and english for my system language...   sometimes, in my native language I need to use a character called cedilha...   "ç" ... I always need to setup /etc/gtk-2.0/immodules to enable this character.  But today... after an update.. I cant find this file anymore... whats happening?
<jaffarkelshac> well yeah, insub
<ZeroFool> I guess if i wnt to use java ill just have to boot into xp
<kitche> drivetrax: firestarter will only be running when you the user starts it to configure iptables it doesn't have to be always running
<MedO42> ﻿How can I get video playback sync'ed to vblank?
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<patifa> zero__ do you have Partition Editor in System -> Administration?
<REBEL808> how do I customize the compiz effects in ubuntu 8.04?
<dark__> xubuntu is really fast
<dark__> that i have to say
<zaer> Is there any program to control my ipod in linux? except exaile
<dark__> :-)
<zero__> patifa,  no
<beex> Invisionfree, the company that makes that card doesn't have open drivers. you'll have to install the ndisgtk package for it
<patifa> dark__: yeah, it's a minimalist window manager.
<pturing> zepherin: samba is good for some things
<pturing> zepherin: you could setup an ftp server
<dark__> zaer i suggest you to install Rockbox in your Ipod
<ZeroFool> 8.10 seems to be full of bugs
<beex> tmus, what is this solution you speak of :)
<patifa> zero__ use Applications -> Add/Remove to find and install Gnome Partition Editor
<suraj> Any help on remastering the ubuntu iso?
<eternal_p> ZeroFool: running since beta3, the only "bug" is pulseaudio and it is easy to work around, past that 100% uptime
<zaer> dark__, I don't know how. I need a simple program like iTunes.
<beex> Invisionfree, does that make sense?
<drgonzo00000> I need help installing a printer in Hardy i386. I have a HP Psc 1210 connected to my XP box, which is set to share. I can find it when I go to admin/printing under SAMBA, but when I try to verify it tells me that it can't connect. Also, I have bi-directional support disabled on the XP box
<MedO42> ﻿ZeroFool: I guess that's because there's still a few months until it will be out :)
<RequinB4> REBEL808 - system - prefs - advanced desktop effects setting
<RequinB4> s
<pturing> zepherin: actually, if you install winscp on the windows machine, that is the easiest way I have found
<ZeroFool> ill wait
<CyberGabber> Why isn't my main-user ( created at install ) noet in my /etc/sudoers, but can i still use sudo ? Do i overlook something ?
<pturing> zepherin: but you have to transfer the file and then open it
<andre> the people in the kubuntu channel hate me - can anyone here help?
<pturing> zepherin: can't just open it over the network like you can with samba
<REBEL808> I have no such button...
<eternal_p> dragono00000: try managing your printer from your web browser; http://127.0.0.1:631 see if you can share it that way
<redspike> Hi all, anyone know how to fix the bug with Virtual Manager, when i try to add a Windows OS to qemu i can go forward?
<ZeroFool> but good onya for getting it out ther
<TDJACR|Away> Andre: >:(
<zero__> patifa, now what?
<Scou1>  I just upgraded to Hardy and with the upgrade came support to my before idle 7.1 Surround sound card. ﻿I have it hooked up to my 5.1 speakers. Right now I am getting sound from the sub, the two rear, and the two front speakers but my  front center speaker is not working, please help!
<drivetrax> kitche,  -- I am trying to set firestarter in Sessions so it works when I run the pc.. what to do?  Because it asks me now... System > Preferences > sessions > Add + >  (New Start Up Program)  (I enter Firestarter)  (It asks what to use for the program to run, and asks for commands to use on the command line..)
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<Makuseru> Hi, in Konqueror, it organizes alphabetically, but it includes Uppercase and Lowercase as different things, so all my files that are named uppercase come first, then after a-z in uppercase it does a-z in lowercase, how do i make it just do a-z and ignore case?
<greearb> is there any easy way to update a single interface's config info from the command line, without manually editing the /etc/network/interfaces file by hand?
<IdleOne> ZeroFool: 8.10 is not even alpha yet
<patifa> zero__ Partition Editor should now be listed in System -> Administration
<zepherin> pturing: I suppose I could, but I have access to the xp shares so I can throw files onto the computers it's just that I can't access them from my computer.
<void^> CyberGabber: admin group.
<IdleOne> ZeroFool: maybe you meant 8.04
<MedO42> ﻿ZeroFool: The Ubuntu releases are versioned "year.month"
<ZeroFool> im thinking you can update to 8.10
<Tom___> hi could anyone help me, i used ndiswrapper to install the driver for my am1722 but there is no light on my wireless card :(
<Jack_Sparrow> andre Please ask your question, but if all the people in there hate you, I would suggest a change in attitude might be in order
<stoneDJay> Hi... Im a brazilian guy... but using my Ubuntu with a International keyboard and english for my system language...   sometimes, in my native language I need to use a character called cedilha...   "ç" ... I always need to setup /etc/gtk-2.0/immodules to enable this character.  But today... after an update.. I cant find this file anymore... whats happening?
<eternal_p> ZeroFool: sure you can
<zero__> patifa now i can restore my partition?
<eternal_p> ZeroFool: in October
<pturing> zepherin: so you want to access the shares on the XP machine from the Linux machine?
<zepherin> no the other way aruond
<drivetrax> kitche,  ??   ideas?
<ZeroFool> thats funny it was offered in update  to me already
<zepherin> I can access the xp shares piece of cake
<CyberGabber> void^: A yes ! i didnt realise that, of corse thats it!
<zepherin> xp doesn't care who I am
<fxfitz_> So Hardy automatically makes my external monitor mirror my laptop monitor. Is there an easy way to make it extend my monitor? or perhaps even have the external monitor have a different resolution?
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<andre> Jack_Sparrow: I just said they hate me cuz they wouldn't answer.  My question is are there a bunch of issues with the new kubuntu 8.04, because I am having many.
<patifa> yeah zero__, but be REALLY careful with that tool.  If you truely want to get rid of Windows XP, it'll be listed as NTFS, and the Ubuntu installation will be listed as either 'ext2', 'ext3', or 'reiserfs'
<kitche> drivetrax: firestarter is the onyl command there is for firestarter
<Jack_Sparrow> !twinview
<ubot5> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<drivetrax> kitche,  -- okay.. I thought so
<zero__> patifa, its not windows xp its linux xp
<doolph> hello
<patifa> zero__: oh, I'm afraid I have no idea what linux xp is.
<RequinB4> hello doolph
<bnalohim> hellooo
<zero__> http://www.linux-xp.com/
<Tom___> how do i get my am1772 card to work i installed the drivers using ndiswrapper but the green light doesnt turn on
<RequinB4> hello bnalohim
<doolph> I am testing ubuntu 8
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<fxfitz_> Jack_Sparrow, Do you know if it's an easy set up? Does hardy come with a GUI setup tool?
<zero__> patifa, http://www.linux-xp.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> andre If the issues are mostly with KDE that is your best source.  If general ubuntu or buntu.. ask away
<herbaliser> how do i compile a kernel module any guide in this?
<drivetrax> kk  kitche  -- thanks for the help!!
<patifa> zero__ are you running linux xp right now, or are you running ubuntu?
<John_S> Tom__: if you type "ndiswrapper -l" does it list your driver?
<Jack_Sparrow> fxfitz_ as in the live cd installer
<MedO42> Are laptop LCDs usually refreshed at 50hz or 60hz?
<IdleOne> andre: unfortunately there are always going to be issues with a new release . there are not enough people testing it with all sorts of different hardware so the devs do the best they can with with little info they have
<Tom___> one sec i gotta restart my computer xD
<xomp> does anyone know if the latest release of ubuntu supports aetheros based cards? I'm curious if it will now support my USB Wifi adapter this time around :)
<Tom___> dual botting
<drgonzo00000> eternal_p: i got it to work last time with SAMBA under Gutsy
<fxfitz_> Jack_Sparrow, No no, does Hardy come with a GUI to setup dual monitor display?
<fxfitz_> Jack_Sparrow, And easy configuration?
<jaffarkelshac> it does xomp
<REBEL808> I've just upgraded to 8.04 and am unable to find ﻿ "advanced desktop effects settings" under system->prefs, and there is no custom button under system->preferences->appearance in the visual effects tab.
<drivetrax> Dual Monitors?  try your vid card setups?
<bnalohim> i have an error in a comer.. it is a HORIBLE ERROR.. whet it starts I Just got a mesage sayin GRUB.. and nothing more.. im am confused.. do anyone know what to do???
<zepherin> I'm sorry if I'm being confusing
<IdleOne> !ccsm | REBEL808
<ZeroFool> sorry 8.04
<ubot5> REBEL808: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<stoneDJay> where is /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules?????????????     After an update... today... its gone!
<Jack_Sparrow> fxfitz_ other than twinview or dual head I know nothing about dual monitors
<kexp903> Rebel808: addremove
<AncientPC> REBEL808: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bnalohim> ﻿ i have an error in COMPUTER.. it is a HORIBLE ERROR.. whet it starts I Just got a mesage sayin GRUB.. and nothing more.. im am confused.. do anyone know what to do???
<jaffarkelshac> if in doubt run live cd xomp
<fxfitz_> Alrighty then. Thanks!
<zepherin> time for a restart
<xomp> errr... not aetheros, I meant crap... what do they call them?..
<andre> Jack - my issues may in fact be with KDE, but this was not a kde upgrade, it was a kubuntu upgrade.    First off, my Azureus is not functioning correctly at all since the upgrade.  Is it now incompatible?  Why would this happen?
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<herbaliser> how do i compile a kernel module any guide in this?
<FloodBot1> herbaliser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> bnalohim YOu need to tell people what led up to the error, what partitions you added or drives you changed etc
<suraj> herbaliser: chect this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<beex> Invisionfree, how is your wireless card?
<doolph> anyone had tried xandros before?
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubot5> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dsch04> eternal_p: OK, I booted into the installer; I see no option to create a software raid partition
<xomp> jaffarkelshac, sorry, I had the wrong card in mind, I have a Compaq Miniport USB wifi card that Gutsy can't work with and there's a name for it but can't remember lol
<Sonja> am i supposed to use transmission now instead of azureus?
<TornadoChas3r> hi
<fxfitz_> Is there a way to get more options for compiz?
<Drod> is there a drawback to have beagle and tracker running simultaneously?
<eternal_p> dsch04: one sec
<CyberGabber> bnalohim: Boot from ubuntu-cd ( live-cd), choose option like 'boot from HHD', ask for further instructions
<drivetrax> fxfitz,  -- #compiz-fusion
<ZeroFool> bna : insert disk into tray and, partition clean install
<Daviey> Sonja: use whichever you prefer, but transmission is the default one - and much more light weight than azureus
<fxfitz_> drivetrax, Perfect. Thanks!
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<jaffarkelshac> i dont like transmission, you cant select individual files
<doolph> how can I check my video card ???
<kexp903> is there a terminal based bittorent client out there?
<RyanT5000> (on hardy) I just enabled the ATI proprietary drivers and extra visual effects, and now there are artifacts in the mouse cursor whenever I change focus - i.e.: from one window to another, to a menu, etc.
<eternal_p> dsch04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=408461 (best place for all answers, google + ubuntu at the end ;))
<TornadoChas3r> i need help, My HDD has very bad sectors it wont even boot up so i am running ubuntu 8 live, i was asking if there is a good hdd checker or utility i can use to repair my Hdd
<drivetrax> in Gutsy -- not all the Options/plugins were made available to use with Compiz.. for one reason or another
<ZeroFool> ryan: Don't
<dsch04> Thanks. /me looking
<ZeroFool> not in linux
<Prez00> have there been updates to hardy after release to take care of serious bugs?
<RequinB4> kexp903 - probably
 * ackermann looking
<bnalohim> you are wright Jack.. i forgot abotued.. i just whated to see if someone was interested.. I meke a compy of a disck (partition by partition) and then i instaled mbr en fixed fstab an device map.. but when i load the disc a i got the GRUB error
<bnalohim> does enyone know what to do
<TornadoChas3r> so there is no way to scan the hdd easily ?
<bnalohim> im confused
<orudie> how can i uninstall firefox 3.0 beta and install 2.0 ?
<drivetrax> got 3d windows.. for like windows you open for programs?  let me know a way to do that in 7.10 gutsy...
<ubuntuROX> just install 2
<John_S> doolph: lspci -v will give you info about all your PCI cards, including video.
<Sonja> Daviey is there any way to move my azureus transfers to transmission? or i have to wait for them to finish?
<ubuntuROX> synaptic :)
<Daviey> Sonja: possibly.. but probbaly wise to let them finish IMO
<Dralid_> Does anyone know if Azureus works out-of-the-box on 8.04?
<CyberGabber> bnalohim: Give this a try : Boot from ubuntu-cd ( live-cd), choose option  like 'boot from HHD', ask for further instructions
<ZeroFool> dna: just use what works by default and forget about 3d
<patifa> stoneDJay: Try /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodule-files.d/
<MrKeishii> how do i access the folder themes?
<ubuntuROX> hey,, anyone know how to start a browser window to a url without any options or scroll bars from the command line?
<MrKeishii> ~/.themes
<TornadoChas3r> does any one know of a program i can use to scan my Hard drive ?
<ZeroFool> it will work but will have bugs easier to just use default
<TornadoChas3r> or for any other distros of linux
<patifa> TornadoChas3r: for?
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: I think the problem (in my case) is that the LCD is nor run at its native refresh rate or something. At least the nvidia settings tool claims it's running at 60hz and my X server setting seems to be 50hz.
<stoneDJay> patifa:  thats it!  thanks a lot!
<MrKeishii> how do i access:   ~/.themes
<TornadoChas3r> patifa: to Scan and repair bad sectors on my Hard Drive
<ZeroFool> atidoesnt work well with linux
<bnalohim> Cybergabber... i got another disk with linux instaled.. i can get to the damaged disk from this one.. what do yoou suggest next
<Dralid_> Zero, I'd use transmission, but I cannot get it to parse RSS.
<ZeroFool> but it does work
<patifa> Actually stonedj thank someone named daniel_victoria, who found that in late 2007 to fix the cedilla
<ZeroFool> aslong as you keep it basic
<RequinB4> Am I at a security risk if i don't upgrade to hardy in the next, say, 3.5 months?
<CyberGabber> bnalohim: i hav no expirence with that, sorry..
<Ooglez> has anyone had success getting a broadcom chip to work in hardy? I'm running a BCM4306.
<ubuntuROX> RequinB4 what are you running now?
<ZeroFool> security for linux is relative
<MedO42> ﻿﻿jaffarkelshac: I'll change my xorg.conf or whatever you have to change these days to manually set the refresh rate, and tell you if that works for me.
<xomp> jaffarkelshac, Orinoco driver hah that's what I was thinking of. Can anyone confirm they work in the latest ubuntu?
<drivetrax> MrKeishii,  use your mouse.. point at empty desktop, right click, goto Backgrounds.. at bottom.. open it.. use top tab on left
<devrethman> Anybody know a linux program to run like... tournament brackets?
<ZeroFool> depends mostly on type of user account you log in with
<RequinB4> Patched gutsy kernel, i don't want to upgrade till i have a good week to re-patch the new kerenel
<MrKeishii> okey
<TornadoChas3r> and i have one more question has any one got a Soundmax digital Audio to Work with ubuntu i still do not have sound and cannot find any support on this bug
<ubuntuROX> you should be ok
<Dralid_> RequinB4, I don't think so. Individual packages will still update (to the best of my knowledge)
<ubuntuROX> gutsy is still supported
<noob13> MrKeishii: are u familiar with "cd" ;P
<RequinB4> cool
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: Maybe something like "badblocks" to check for bad sectors?
<bnalohim> ﻿CyberGabber, thankyou enyway.. has enyonane got tis GRUB error?
<MrKeishii> nope
<ubuntuROX> I think for a full year from release date, but I could be wrong.
<TornadoChas3r> is badblocks simple or do i have to edit a bunch of files to get it to work
<devrethman> also, All the Mplayer based movie frontends have this obnoxious dark tint on my comp
<drivetrax> MrKeishii,  be safe, use the desktop.. way
<ZeroFool> if you login with a user acount with zero adm props you are relatively safe
<adinc_> hello, my serial line /dev/ttyUSB0 says it is in use permissions denied although it is not in use and permissions are for root. what could i do to solve this?
<gverig> how do I set output library in VLC or will it use my preferences? I just updated to 8.04 and now VLC locks my sound (as in nothing else can play) or can't get access to it if something is playing
<astro76> ubuntuROX: 18 months, 3 years for LTS releases
<devrethman> and normally I just use xine-ui or gxine, but they don't handle 1080p very well
<Tom___> hi
<devrethman> so fixing mplayer would be cool
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<devrethman> if anybody has any idea what's wrong with it
<orudie> hey all just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it prompt me to enable restricted nvidia drivers, i did so it installed and after restart i go to system-prefrences-screen resolution, and under display it shows unknown
<RequinB4> who asked about broadcom?  that's what i'm in the middle of doing now
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: Simple as "badblocks /dev/hda1" give it your drive, I'm not sure if it has to run as root though. Check its man page.
<server_> i have Mplayer working fine on mine
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<ubuntuROX> RequinB4 18 months from date of gutsy release 6 months ago.
<devrethman> It works fine for me, playback, sound and all
<jcarkeys> how do you turn on a verbose boot mode for the live CD?  It keeps getting stuck and I can't tell where nor how to ask more specifically for help without knowing where it gets stuck?
<devrethman> it's just that video is like... at half brightness
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: now will this also try to repair the HDD or just scan it ?
<ZeroFool> even if you are being hacked by half the room you will be safe
<jaffarkelshac> MedO42, let me know if it works
<ubuntuROX> hey,, anyone know how to start a browser window to a url without any options or scroll bars from the command line?
<Tom___> i  did this what do i do now the light is still not on ndiswrapper -l
<Tom___> tom@tom-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<Tom___> netam772 : driver installed
<Tom___> 	device (1022:2003) present
<amrik> Hi, there is a feature in the 2.6.25 kernel that I want to use. How can I compile my own custom kernel on hardy?
<FloodBot1> Tom___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaffarkelshac> ubuntulog, "firefox url" works
<RequinB4> Flootbots have gotten better
<devrethman> is there theorhetically any difference between 8.04LTS and just 8.04?
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: might be a bit while I figure out how to configure this, and my X server might not start up in the meantime. So bye for now.
<devrethman> cause the software thing wants me to update to 8.04LTS
<RequinB4> dev - no
<Fishscene> LTS = Long Term Support
<ZeroFool> thats what i was wondering about would it be beter to instal ndis bu terminal su or package man?
<astro76> !kernel | amrik
<ubot5> amrik: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<orudie> anyone ?
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: it just scans it for bad sectors.
<devrethman> Yeah, I know, but if I upgrade to LTS will I be locked out of like 8.10 or anything cause I'm on long term 8.04?
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: can u help me with one more problem ?
<Stroganoff> ubuntuROX: google firefox kiosk mode or something
<RequinB4> devrethman - no
<devrethman> requin: thanks
<patifa> ZeroFool: package manger is often better to install with, makes things much easier to manage
<drivetrax> LTS -- doesn't have a different update schedule?
<JoeBlue> Uh, just checking whether I'm on line
<jaffarkelshac> i hear a lot about the LTS for ubuntu, where is this support
<mete_cetin> hi, is there any version of ubuntu which optimized and compiled for pentium 3
<drivetrax> thinks LTS has a different Update schedule
<John_S> Tom__: is ndiswrapper listed in your /etc/modules file?
<RequinB4> !lts
<ubot5> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ubuntuROX> <jaffarkelshac> that will launch a full browser, I need it with no options, and no scroll bars, etc.
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: I can sure try. :)
<devrethman> drivetrax: that's what I thought too, so I'm kind of wondering why I'd be upgrading to it
<RequinB4> It's just a desgination for a version, its the same product
<devrethman> is there an 8.04 normal?
<ZeroFool> pat: i agree but you will never learn anything if you use package man all the time
<astro76> jaffarkelshac: the support refers to security and critical bug fix updates
<alexr> Is there a diferent chanel for beginners
<alexr> ?
<astro76> devrethman: no
<kitche> alexr: nope
<jaffarkelshac> i dont know many browsers with no scroll bar ubuntulog
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<redbox> devrethman: no. LTS simply means that 8.04 will continue to be supported even when 8.10 is released. 3 years for 8.04 desktop, 5 for server.
<alexr> is ok to ask "stupid" questionsin here?
<drivetrax> devrethman,  the LTS .. server.. seems to be a setup and go... for 6 months, with updates on security, and dev changes, not involving some certain UPGrades
<myo> going through  the new available apps and came across ophcrack... how would a windows password cracker work while running on linux..
<RequinB4> alexr:  You don't have to understand everything, if you ask a question people will be more then happy to answer in however little jargon you want.
<jaffarkelshac> ahh, i see astro76 someone was saying something about paying for support
<alexr> great
<Abd67> where can i get falsh player for hardy 64 bits?
<patifa> ZeroFool I'm sure I'd learn a lot by compiling the whole thing myself, too, it's a matter of what you need to learn. :)
<ubuntuROX> hey,, anyone know how to start a browser window to a url without any options or scroll bars from the command line?
<Abd67> *flash
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: I have a SoundMax Digital Audio Integrated into the mother board. and ubuntu and i cannot get sound i tried to read on the forums but i cant find help do u know how i can get the audio working or does ubuntu not support digital audio i am using ubuntu 8
<herbaliser> alexr no such thing as stupid questions
<mete_cetin> hi, is there any version of ubuntu which optimized and compiled for pentium 3 ???
<orudie> how can i access my nvidia settings ?
<amrik> Abd67: did flashplugin-nonfree not work
<kitche> !flash64 | Abd67
<ubot5> Abd67: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<astro76> jaffarkelshac: Canonical offers support for a fee
<ZeroFool> Pat: well said
<jaffarkelshac> thanks
<Abd67> kitche thanks you
<dsch04> So, it seems I was mislead. Do do a RAID/LVM install, I need the alternate CD
<dsch04> I thought it was possible to do it from the DVD
<alexr> I just instal 8.04 yesterday. I am impressed with it so far. Sound was working great and I was playing mp3's fine.  Today, no mp3's play  I've tried several different players.
<Abd67> amrik not working well
<DANimal> Does anyone know why I get a Grub install error at 96% during my installation?
<Ooglez> My wireless network card isn't working. I have a broadcom BCM4306. What can I do?
<ubuntuROX> restart the desktop alexr
<orudie> how can i uninstall firefox 3.0 ? and install 2.0 ?
<alexr> several times already
<amrik> Abd67: is the sound broken? or does it show up all grey
<herbaliser> alexr no such thing as stupid questions
<ZeroFool> I think everyone should use the terminal on GP
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: Sorry I can't help with that problem--I don't have any experience with those type of audio problems. Maybe someone else can help.
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<ubuntuROX> orudie,, system/administration/synaptic
<astro76> orudie: you can install the firefox-2 package, both can coexist
<TornadoChas3r> Thanks
<CyberGabber> ubuntuROX: maybe you want to use lynx, a textbased www browser ?
<stefg> !wifi | Ooglez
<ubot5> Ooglez: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ompaul> DANimal, test the CD using that option on the menu
<Ooglez> Thanks, stefg
<Abd67> Ooglez I have a bcm 43xx and to make it work I had to compile kernel 2.6.25 and it works just fine now
<RequinB4> Ooglez: You're the one.  I'll be happy to step you through it but i'm off to dinner in about 4 min.  Also look at that link
<Bizzeh> hey, i just installed 7.10 and for some reason, there is no initrd image, did i do something wrong?
<alexr> other sounds play, just not any files I was listening to.  And, yes, the files are still there.
<patifa> alexr: Do you remember at all what you've changed around since sound was working and then not working?
<DANimal> Ompaul, what option?
<amrik> Abd67: did you compile from kernel.org or from an ubuntu repository
<redbox> Ooglez: install the b43-fwcutter package
<ubuntuROX> well,, I want to create a shortcut to launch pandora in its own window..
<Abd67> amrik from kernel.org
<orudie> how can i access my nvidia settings ?
<ompaul> DANimal, on the boot menu of the CD there is a test the cd option
<astro76> Ooglez: you should just have to go to restricted drivers manager, or whatever it's called in Hardy and enable it
<ubuntuROX> images would be nice, I just get tired of accidently closing pandora
<ubuntuROX> LOL
<DANimal> ompaul, I think so, I'll try it again.
<alexr> patifa: Yes, I tried to listen to xmradio online.  Didn't work so I tried downloading a plugin(4 firefox). Still no good. So I gave up
<DANimal> BRB
<patifa> oh, is it just xmradio that's broken?
<RequinB4> I have to say, kudos to the Tracker and corresponding back end devs, a really good job
<ubuntuROX> I had some issues with nvidia on Hardy
<demonspork> I am almost done with hardy, going to go back to my feisty install. I opened rhythmbox and the system locked up. and now after the reboot, my desktop background, icons and even the right click menu for the desktop are just gone
<amrik> Abd67: kk I am about to build 2.6.25 as well
<ZeroFool> I belive that learning the basics of useing terminal as interface is what sparks most people into useing linus as prefered os
<patifa> ubunturox Try putting the pandora window on a different desktop that you don't use.
<dotech> sirius works using Sipie, doesn't work in ffx3 though
<ubuntuROX> ahhh,, now thats a good idea patifa
<ubuntuROX> :)
<RequinB4> ZeroFool - No viruses helps too
<alexr> no. I gave up on xm for now And wanted to listen tomy mp3's again
<mlikos> slut
<server_> who was wondering if there was servers for starters??\
<mlikos> bsr
<Daviey> 2/win 23
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: well i tired bad blocks and there are a lot of bad sectors, now how would i fix those problems, reinstall windows reformat or get a new hdd ?
<jskyhawk> i have a RAID 5 array on ICH9R, is it possible to install heron?
<ZeroFool> when the see its not that complicated or feel that way even though it is complicated
<ubuntuROX> I really only use one, never quite got used to having several available
<Bizzeh> anyone know why i dont have a initrd image after a clean install?
<Nis2k> demonspork: i agree 8.04 sucks ever scince i updated i can barely use my system it has random crashes every time i startup
<Abd67> amrik with it worked just fine. I followed all the steps from this site : http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<patifa> alexr: Can you open up the examples folder that's in your home directory and tell me which types of files play and which don't?
<RequinB4> server_:  I'm sorry, what are you looking for?
<server_> my 8.04 doesnt have any problems
<ubuntuROX> Nis2k,, I strongly disagree, you may need to re-install
<jerbear> Nis2k: ubuntu 8.04 vista
<stefg> jskyhawk: define array: soft raid, fake raid or hardware raid?
<Druke> howdy #ubuntu, got an office problem. My father's buisness has used ms. Access to print certificates. Each personalized with a name and date which is provided by a built in access spreadsheet. I need to duplicate this in FOSS, any ideas or links?
<kitche> Nis2k: best to wait a couple of weeks on a upgrade with Linux system anyways
<alexr> patifa; one moment
<ZeroFool> only way to get out of deep shlit is with command line
<jskyhawk> its soft raid running on bios
<jerbear> kitche: is there any good way to tell if most of the major bugs have been worked out before installing?
<mohbana__> can i get vista style suspend on ubuntu/fedora?
<stefg> jskyhawk: so it's fakeraid
<Nis2k> ubuntuROX: I cant use my system i booted on a console because every time i try to use ubuntu it crashes just before i logged in..
<jskyhawk> yea it is
<amrik> Abd67: so you are running hardy userland on a 2.6.25 kernel?
<ZeroFool> im still a newb but im getting better
<RequinB4> Nis2k - have you installed
<ubuntuROX> did you check the checksum?
<boojah> hey, a question about 802.1x in ubuntu hardy? is it enabled, and where can i configure the username and pass? i see that wpasupplicant is installed
<Nis2k> RequinB4: have i installed what?
<stefg> jskyhawk: you have to find out if dmraid (linux' fakeraid driver) supports your chipset
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: If you have a SMART enabled HD, you can run its own internal checking routine so that it will find and block out bad sectors. To find if your drive is SMART enabled, type "sudo smartctl -a /dev/hda"
<RequinB4> ZeroFool - I've found that 95% of problems on linux come from users messing around when they really didn't *need* to
<kitche> jerbear: just wait a few weeks :) best thing ever to do if you don't know how to fix stuff
<RequinB4> Nis2k ubuntu
<laeg> !res
<ubot5> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zionpsyfer> Druke: oobase and oocalc (both part of open office) do pretty much the same thing as access and excel.
<Abd67> amrik yes
<ntstfu> hey everybody, im looking for some help installing ubuntu as a part of a dual boot machine. when i run partition manager inside ubuntu off of the live cd, i get an error that says "the device dev/sda1 doesn't exist." im not an n00b and can handle myself around a terminal could anyone help me out?
<ubuntuROX> I have both installed, and upgraded. and both systems are working well.
<patifa> alexr it seems I'm now having some trouble playing music, too. :(
<jskyhawk> i don't think dmraid supports raid 5
<CyberGabber> jskyhawk: RAID5 as soft raid ? You gonna use that on  server or what?
<ubuntuROX> except for the problems of course with nvidia
<eZe> i have a partition that needs sudo to be written on, so none of the regular programs can access it. Any ideas how I can change that?
<jerbear> gvfs... boo
<Nis2k> RequinB4: yes, but for just a couple of secs, even if i get to use it for a minute or two next thing that happens it crashes..
<mohbana__> can i get vista style suspend on ubuntu/fedora?
<tdhack> ss
<patifa> what's a vista style suspend?
<ntstfu> ^ only with a swap drive
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: it is a smart HDD
<RequinB4> Nis2k, ok, so its not a gfx problem?
<jskyhawk> cyber i just use it so i have some protection against disk failures
<stefg> jskyhawk: it's not a metter of raidlevel, but a matter of wther there's a driver for your promise, nvidia or whatever southbridge
<boojah> hey, a question about 802.1x authentication support on wired? is it enabled, and where can i configure the username and pass? i see that wpasupplicant is installed
<alexr> patifa:  None of the audio files work.  I tried three different players.
<mohbana__> are those responses for me?
<ntstfu> sorry swap space. hibernate only works with swap space accesivle
<patifa> alexr: What kind of errors?
<orudie> is anyone here running ubuntu with nvidia ? i need help with accessing nvidia settings to set up multiple displays
<patifa> (if any)
<ZeroFool> req: but how els do you learn without formal education?
<Nis2k> RequinB4: i dont know, i was checking the log when i had a chance and it said something about "nvidia taints kernel"
<herbaliser> i have downloade iscsitarget-source from repo i now have a directory with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  i don't seem to find a configure script or make.  how do i compile this?
<Stroganoff> orudie: alt+f2 -> nvidia-settings
<RequinB4> Nis2k - d you have restricted drivers
<alexr> nothing happens.  It's almost like the player can't find the file or doesn't know what to do with it.  It just stops or pauses
<jskyhawk> so i quess since dmraid gave me an error i'm skrewed
<ZeroFool> i cant spell when i think
<orudie> Stroganoff, could not open nvidia settings
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: That's good, I can give you the command to run its internal check/repair routine, but keep in mind if you have a BUNCH of bad sectors you really should consider a new HD. How old is your HD?
<Nis2k> RequinB4: yes, i believe i do. but they worked perfectly on 7.10
<ZeroFool> or type
<alexr> sort of hangs there like winamp when the files have been renamed or deleted.
<boojah> hey, a question about 802.1x authentication support on wired? is it enabled, and where can i configure the username and pass? i see that wpasupplicant is installed
<ntstfu> alexr could you repeat you problem please?
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: About Four Years i forgot to says its a laptop HDD
<orudie> Stroganoff, any other suggestions ?
<jskyhawk> i can always do a VM i suppose
<stefg> jskyhawk: from the linux point of view you would just take that as a JBOD and implement raid on kernel level. so no particular raid driver would be necessary. it's just windows' twisted understanding of raid that makes things difficult
<patifa> ntstfu: No music files play for alexr.
<alexr> ntsfu: can't play audio files. Tried several players
<ntstfu> alexr what is the file format?
<ZeroFool> books are great mentors are good but exp is best
<RequinB4> Nisk2k - double check they are in use, is all i can say.  My wireless chip firmware didn't stay when i upgraded
<Stroganoff> orudie did that nvidia-settings package came with your current nvidia-driver version?
<jskyhawk> stefg unfortunatly i cannot drop windows
<amrik> Abd67: so the only thing broken is the flash plugin? that's pretty impressive. I was sure that the NVIDIA restricted driver would break too, unless you are not running that.
<roxja-it> hey guys, my upgrade crashed out near the end, trouble with some vm software I'd installed. Whats the easiest way to do a health check on my system?
<orudie> Stroganoff, i dont know, i just installed the restricted driver when ubuntu prompt me to do so
<Nis2k> RequinB4: how can i check them if i cant get into my system?
<RequinB4> Nis2k - recovery mode
<Nis2k> RequinB4: it crashes aswell
<jskyhawk> oh thanks guys have a good one
<kanniball> hi!
<RequinB4> Nis2k - then i's not a graphics problem, and i don't know
<sammyF_> hey there, after upgrading my partition names disappeared and been replaced with the volume size. any idea how to change it back?
<ZeroFool> even if you ruin yer machine at least you know what not to do
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: OK, and what was the output of badblocks? How "bad" is your drive? :)
<xDANIMALx> ompaul, my cd checked fine.
<xDANIMALx> I had to change my nick cause it said mines in use
<Nis2k> 8.04 sucks ever scince i upgraded ive got nothing but troubles..
<laeg> in xorg.conf setup do i want to "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<stefg> jskyhawk: i understand that, just wanted to make a point of who is at fault :-) ... so check if dmraid can handel your mobo's fake raid controller. But you'll need an alternate installation, that's for sure
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: well its not done yet but there are a lot of errors it looks to me, its a big list
<alexr> ntsfu:  any format it seems.  But I noticed it with mp3
<Abd67> amrik yes so far :p
<ompaul> xDANIMALx, so now remove your network cable and do the install and
<pyrohotdog> Is there a way for me to download packages to my thumb drive to install on a internet deprived computer?
<orudie> how can i install wine on 8.04 ?
<ZeroFool> it took me 4 hours to fgure out how to do a duell boot on a jbod
<kanniball> anybody has easytag working? I can't get results... but in the online page i can find the album
<laeg> pyrohotdog: you can select not to install the packages you download
<josemp76> suck my toe bitch
<ompaul> xDANIMALx, it is just one of those things that should not impact an install but
<thoraxe> efh.. i am having some issues with atheros wireless and xfce (mythbuntu)
<patifa> orudie: use the add/remove in Applications to find and install wine.
<theone_> orudie, search for wine in synaptic
<mohbana> sorry i something happened, can i get vista style suspend on ubuntu/fedora?
<amrik> Abd67: are you actually running w/ the vanilla NVIDIA kernel blob, because I saw a patch floating around on a message board earlier
<orudie> patifa, can i just do sudo apt-get install wine ?
<thoraxe> can't get it to connect to my network if i set up the settings in the networks thing
<ZeroFool> but eventually i figured it out and now have this master piece lol
<laeg> in xorg.conf setup do i want to "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<Nis2k> aww why am i having random crashes? i cant understand my system worked perfectly when i used 7.10 what happened?
<ntstfu> alexr: have you installed the drivers that are not installed by default due to copyright laws?
<ompaul> !language | josemp76
<ubot5> josemp76: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alexr> ntsfu: Actually yes, I remember that warning.  Everything played fine yesterday and earlier today
<xDANIMALx> ompaul, its not letting me boot into Ubuntu.
<shoot^> guys, fresh install of Hardy on a laptop. ATI Radeon 9600. When the laptop boots to the logon screen, i just get scrambled, broken up graphics. Not using the ATI driver. Any suggestions?
<xDANIMALx> I get an error
<xDANIMALx> Grub error
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: here is the list so far http://paste.ubuntu.com/8578/
<euthy> .
<Abd67> amrik I applied no patch, I just downloaded the kernel from kerne.org, and seleted the modules I wanted to and then compiled it
<lunchbox330> so, why did the devs put firefox 3.0b5 into Hardy... it's unstable and crashes a lot
<xDANIMALx> I'm on a wireless network
<patifa> orudie: let me check if 'wine' is the package.
<pyrohotdog> laeg: Thank you, in Synaptic?
<stefg> lunchbox330: works for me ...
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: at least i think those are errors
<ZeroFool> shoot: what kind of laptop uses ati 9600?
<ntstfu> alexr: so what you're saying is that you have been able to play the mp3 format in the past but all of a sudden today it just flat out won't work? and you did install the restricted drivers?
<alexr> btsfu: that is correct.
<patifa> alexr did you also try playing an ogg file from the examples folder just a little bit ago?
<lunchbox330> stefg, it crashes about 20 times a day on my end, always on flash or java
<Abd67> it was a user called teamcobra that pointed out the site for each step to coompile the kernel
<amrik> Abd67: pretty ghetto :)
<ompaul> xDANIMALx, I have only ever fixed grub errors using google and the words grub error (NUMBER) ubuntu
<theone_> lunchbox330, because it is a  LTS release. if they kept 2.0 then they would be supporting dead software for five years.
<alexr> I don't know if it's related, but the first time it happened I didn't mount the volume the files are on before trying to open the playlist
<orudie> patifa, i did sudo apt-get install wine and it worked
<patifa> orudie: Yes, that's it
<alexr> patifa: yes
<Abd67> amrik it worked and i'm happy :)
<laeg> pyrohotdog: system > admin > synaptic
<stefg> lunchbox330: do a fresh install, or ttry purging libflash-support
<xDANIMALx> There wasn't a number, it said grub fatal error cannot install on hd0 or something close tothat
<laeg> pyrohotdog: it should give you the option when you download
<ntstfu> alexr: just for kicks what type of device are we talking about?
<sammyF_> hey there, after upgrading to 8.04 my partition names disappeared and been replaced with the volume size. any idea how to change it back?
<mohbana> sorry i something happened, can i get vista style suspend on ubuntu/fedora?
<shoot^> ZeroFool: a Fujitsu Seimens Amilo M1420
<Abd67> amrik I just want to have flash working properly under ff 3 beta 5
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: That's not good. You can try to have the HD fix itself (block out bad sectors) by using "sudo smartctl -t long /dev/hda", and it will start. Note that the test runs even though command terminates. To monitor the progress, use "sudo smartctl -a /dev/hda" like I gave earlier. But personally I think you should get a new HD.
<stefg> lunchbox330: there a dozens of threads on that issue in the forums
<patifa> Does someone know what a 'vista style suspend' is?
<ntstfu> mohbana: only with a swap space abbailable
<alexr> ntsfu: you mean my laptop or the sound card in it?
<ompaul> xDANIMALx, then that is what I would search for
<J_Doe> Abd67, u on x86 or x64??
<lunchbox330> theone_ can't they just use 2.x until the stable 3 is out, at which point they make all 2.x update to 3?
<ntstfu> alexr
<alexr> yes?
<orudie> im using xchat and for some reason, the chat's sounds are not working and instead i hear the system speaker, is there a way to disable it ?
<ubuntuROX> LOL,,, I dont, because I dont use MS products
<ubuntuROX> LOL
<Abd67> J_Doe x64
<ntstfu> alexr: what the file is stored on, sorry premeptive send back there
<theone_> that would cause far more problems.
<ZeroFool> 9600 ati agp 8x is ghetto unless its on an asus k8v-se whr its works to full potential
<mohbana> ntstfu: doesn't vista suspend to ram?
<shmeelAway> does anyone know how to reset alsa to what it was when I first installed?
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: ya if i could get one the problem is i want to get the data off this one and i have been having problems with that
<MedO42> jaffarkelshac, I am not sure if it really helped but I didnt notice the problem anymore now after a bit of testing.
<ubuntuROX> Im assuming it means a crashed and locked up computer... right?
<ntstfu> mohbana: are you talking about hibernate, suspend, or the new hybrid sleep shit they got going on
<J_Doe> Abd67, out of luck then. no official Adobe version available for x64 ad gnash as well as swfdec arent fully compatible with actionscript yet
<amrik> Abd67: ok well the way I have it set up is flashplugin-nonfree installed through apt-get. I didn't use firefox's mechanism for installation. After I rebooted it works ok, although sometimes a flash object will show up grey and not work. Sound works fine (in 7.10 it didn't all the time)
<stefg> lunchbox330: hardy is LTS, that means you would have to support FF 2.0 in 3 years still. nobody wants that
<alexr> ntsfu: a second harddrive in the LT.  SATA I think
<ZeroFool> overclocking and running cool
<mohbana> ntstfu: the new hybrid thing
<IdleOne> !language | ntstfu
<laeg> in xorg.conf setup should i "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<ubot5> ntstfu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac, I used the nvidia X-server settings to change my refresh rate, after this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<laeg> ntstfu: go with christ
<ntstfu> alexr: so yesterday you didn't mount and you were able to play the file?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/111145
<Nis2k> hello, ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just after i log in, any idea of whats wrong?
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: Yes, try to rescue your data ASAP because I personally don't think your HD must have much life left with that many bad sectors.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 111145 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sigmatel STAC9250 on ATI HDA SB on gateway laptop - no sound capture " [Medium,Won't fix]
<Abd67> amrik  J_Doe in f 3 beta5 it hangs many times and flah it does not shows a thing
<ntstfu> jesus one word and the whole vatican is up my err butt
<jerbear> ntstfu: tell me about it
<IdleOne> ntstfu: religion is offtopic also
<theone_> lunchbox330, plus then there would be a major browser upgrade two or three months after this major upgrade.
<stefg> lunchbox330: so basically you are complaining that a 'beta-poisoned' system doesn't work... without understanding why. I'll suggest you do a fresh install from the official relaease and check again
<alexr> ntsfu: honestly I can't reecall if I mounted first or not.  I guess I did.
<J_Doe> Abd67, amrik, yes i know. there is just no 100% working version for x64. adobe seems not to be caring too much
<IdleOne> ompaul: nice timing
<lunchbox330> abd67, that's my problem too.
<patifa> so much for ntsfu
<ferris_> ntsstfu,.... thinking you are going to have to get politically correct!
<amrik> did you try running firefox & at the command line and seeing if its dumping any useful output to the console before it crashes?
<DanaG> There's no 100% working Flash for 32-bit, either!
<Nis2k> hello, ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just after i log in, any idea of whats wrong?
<sahak> Hans Reiser's verdict will be read in a minute. I am very nervous. http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/hans_reiser_trial/index.html#49143474
<theone_> stefg, good advice
<Danish989> I installed network manager but I cant find it anywhere, can anyone tell me where it might have went?
<ZeroFool> ntfs vs ext3?
<JoeLinux117> Hey, all, need some help with an ICH2 Intel audio card in Ubuntu (no sound).
<Nis2k> ZeroFool: ext3 for linux
<patifa> alexr: uhhh ntfsu just got booted for nasty language and religious politics. so.... yeah.
<laeg> in xorg.conf setup should i "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<Abd67> J_Doe lunchbox330 let0s hope soon adobe starts caring. Maybe when FF is off beta stage
<J_Doe> DanaG, flashplugin-nonfree works quite well
<alexr> that was quick
<DanaG> Yeah, if you call a *segfault* every 3 pages "working well"
<ZeroFool> yes i know
<JoeLinux117> Anyone good with sound cards that can maybe help me out?
<Ragewarp> anyone here
<patifa> alexr: Can you try System -> Pref-> Sounds?
<Nis2k> hello, ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just after i log in, any idea of whats wrong?
<patifa> alexr: Let's make sure nothing funny is going on there.
<J_Doe> DanaG, lol....i am not experiencing those issues. neither on my notebook nor my desktop pc, but seems to be different on your system ;-)
<alexr> patifa: yeah, they all tested fine
<lunchbox330> yeah, mine turns all grey and i have to xkill it every 20 mins
<sahak> Reiser Guilty of First Degree Murder!!!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/192888
<jaffarkelshac> when my system beeps, the screen dims a little, it just started happening. anyone have this happen.
<ZeroFool> but do they store and acces files in simular or diferant ways?
<sahak> http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/hans_reiser_trial/index.html#49143474
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 192888 in pulseaudio "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,In progress]
<sahak> don't use ReiserFS anymore!
<theone_> DanaG, yeah, because your system indicates how everyones system is behaving... *cough* *cough*
<jrib> !offtopic | sahak
<ubot5> sahak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Danish989> I installed network manager in ubuntu but I cant find it anywhere, where can it be??
<Ragewarp> i jsut installed a nvidia beta driver(173.08) and now when my login screen is supposed to show up i just get a black screen with the cursor in the top left, not blinking
<Ragewarp> any ideas?
<Nis2k> Ragewarp: did you try ctrl alt backspace?
<patifa> Hope someone else is working on resierfs, then.
<ZeroFool> id say ext3 is the mor solid of the two but not as quick as ntfs
<Ragewarp> yeah
<Ragewarp> like
<eternal_p> Danish989: network manager comes pre-installed
<Ragewarp> i get audio
<MExTux> Help!! I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and blacklisted ssb and it keeps loading after reboot. What can I do??
<RadiantFire> Ragewarp: revert your system, that is probably an indication that X is unhappy
<John_S> Danish989: What do you mean? Are you looking for System > Admin > Network?
<Ragewarp> yeah
<Ragewarp> how do i do that
<eternal_p> Danish989: however, if you did fart aroudn ;) it is known as nm-applet
<Nis2k> hello, ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just after i log in, any idea of whats wrong?
<caipora> hello
<patifa> alexr: What driver was listed in Sounds for doing music and such?
<xomp> Danish989, System > Administration > Network
<ZeroFool> nis
<wizz1> Ragewarp, do you have an xorg.conf backup file ?
<RadiantFire> Ragewarp: if you type ctrl+alt+1[2,3,4..] you can get to a VT and log in to a terminal through that
<Ragewarp> i tihnk so
<Nis2k> ZeroFool: yes?
<kanniball> anybody has easytag working? I can't get results... but in the online page i can find the album
<ZeroFool> nis: crashes after you log in thats a new one
<lunchbox330> so it appears apt-get remove flashsupport fixes it. that's not gonna break flash, is it?
<laeg> in xorg.conf setup should i "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<caipora> hello pals
<wizz1> Ragewarp, then delete the non working one,and place the backup with the xorg.conf name
<wizz1> then restart
<Nis2k> ZeroFool: what do u mean?
<JoeLinux117> Does anyone know how to get an Intel 82801BA ICH2 audio card working in Ubuntu 8.04?
<alexr> patifa: autodetect.  Intel ICH6 and various versions of it
<Danish989> what is a good substitute for windows live messenger?
<snarkste1> when is the upgrade coming out?
<laeg> Danish989: pidgin
<laeg> snarkste1: it's out
<Nis2k> snarkste1: already out man..
<Danish989> laeg: other than pidgin?
<ZeroFool> well if it crashes after you log in than obviosly its booting up
<snarkste1> ah
<Nis2k> Danish989: emesene
<DanaG> *segfault*
<Abd67> ZeroFool amsn
<laeg> Danish989: i think gaim is a rival client rather than just pidgins precursor
<Nis2k> hello, ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just after i log in, any idea of whats wrong?
<drivetrax> crashes? how..
<Nis2k> drivetrax: it just freezes
<patifa> So then, alexr, just to make sure, you got the high pitched pink noise in the tests? [pink? can't remember if that's the color name for it for sure]
<snarkste1> hmm syanptic doesnt show any upgrades.
<lacostej> Hi all. I am trying to debug issue number #216927, kernel related with driver i8042. My mouse and keyboard sometimes become unresponsive. I have to suspend or use /sys to trigger rebind of the driver. Any idea what should I do to investigate further ?
<drivetrax> Nis2k,  processes?
<ZeroFool> have you tried logging in as root
<laeg> in xorg.conf setup should i "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<alexr> patifa: that's the one.  Very annoying sound.
<ubuntuROX> I had trouble with nvidia too, :(  lucky for me I got it working by using xorg.conf from the beta install I did where I had manually installed the nvidia drivers.
<patifa> well HRM
<Nis2k> drivetrax: what do u mean by proccesses?
<knott> hello
<drivetrax> Nis2k,  log-in as root
<Danish989> I installed net speed but I can't find it anywhere, any ideas? :/
<patifa> alexr: Have you tried Videolan's VLC player?
<drivetrax> Nis2k,  look at your process lists
<Nis2k> drivetrax: in console?
<alexr> patifa: No.  I guess I should.
<drivetrax> in the deskyop
<Nis2k> drivetrax: i tried to look at log files but i cant get into my system :)
<alexr> patifa:  easiest way to get it/
<ZeroFool> nisk try logging in as root and creating a new usr account wit full adm privlages
<alexr> ?
<drivetrax> Nis2k,  use FireFox 2
<caipora> have a problem ...on my new xubuntu hardy, on the upper panel, my "Applications" option has disappeared, does anyone have an idea?
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: well i will try that, i would be fine using ubuntu for a while if the sound works but i will try to backup the data and go out and buy a new Laptop Hdd but Thanks for the help
<belor1> Ubuntu 8.04 Just Upgrade and no window borders i use emerald
<thoraxe> ok so now i can get atheros to connect but i can't get it to auto connect on boot
<knott> how do i get root perm in the shell? su and sudo doesnt work :(
<thoraxe> it's like it's not defaulting to the right authmode
<bluenine> Argh, just upgraded to Hardy and it won't load the driver for my Nvidia 8500GT
<jaffarkelshac> currently my refresh rate is stuck on 50, which option in xorg allows me to change or expand this
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: is there any way i could e-mail you if i need any help ?
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: Sure, no problem, good luck. :)
<Nis2k> drivetrax: how can i use firefox if i cant get into my system?
<brunods> \msg belor1 tried emmerald --replace?
<amrik> bluenine: im running 8500GT right now on hardy
<jrib> knott: what happens when you try sudo?
<amrik> bluenine: is there some config file that you want a copy of?
<davis6986> hey
<drivetrax> Nis2k,  you never get a log-in screen???
<sammyF_> brunods, that's emerald --replace and /msg ;)
<belor1> brunods, it works but then they disappear again
<markoa> which package contains dos2unix, unix2dos?
<PixelDad> in my 6 years of Irc, I have never seen 1515 peeps in one channel, amazing
<Nis2k> drivetrax: yes i do get one, but just after i log my comp freezes
<knott> ﻿jrib: how do i sudo? "sudo -u username" ?
<bluenine> I just did a dist-upgrade from gutsy. I have all the nvidia-glx stuff installed, the restricted drivers screen doesn't show anything, and a reconfigure of X did nothing either :(
<belor1> brunods, i need a && somewere in it
<shane2peru> I did a fresh install of Hardy 64bit, and when I go to log in, it bounces me back out with no error messages, I finally got in via Safe-Gnome  What gives???
<patifa> alexr: Add/Remove
<jrib> knott: no, 'sudo COMMAND'.  For example: sudo echo hi
<knott> oh.. ok
<John_S> Danish989: In general, if you open Synaptic, click on the program you installed, one of the tabs is "installed files" which will tell you where you can find the program.
<drivetrax> Nis2k,  -- so, you log-in, then it hangs.. after giving a password?
<shane2peru> I assume it has to do with the ATI drivers???  but would that cause it to bounce me out?
<patifa> alexr: Search for VLC at the "All Open Source" or "All Available Applications" Show levels.
<ZeroFool> what would it be , in usr name type root. psw
<BADTUX> hello
<jrib> ZeroFool: what?
<alexr> patifa: found it, getting it now
<BADTUX> someone can help me?
<gabbah> how do you guys make your nvidia driver work on ubuntu 8.04? I can't get it working :(  I have a gf8800GT
<skrag> hey guys heres my command "padsp wine /home/user/Warcraft\ III/Frozen\ Throne.exe -opengl"   how do i force wine to run this windowed in 1240x768 in the comand line?
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: That's fine, jump over to #TornadoChas3r and I'll give it to you.
<jrib> !ask | BADTUX
<ubot5> BADTUX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alastor666> bed time :) good night all
<BADTUX> i trying to connect my cell on linux
<belor1> Hoiw do i replace Emerald with normal gnome desktop borders
<BADTUX> but i can't
<jrib> !enter | BADTUX
<ubot5> BADTUX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TornadoChas3r> ok
<jrib> !away > meinCtutW|afk (read the private message from ubotu)
<shane2peru> anyone know why a fresh install of hardy won't let me log into the normal account?
<laeg> is anyone using a european dell keyboard with xorg? i'm wondering if it is pc105
<jrib> shane2peru: what happens when you try?
<frostburn> shane2peru, you don't have the right permissions
<theone_> brunods, what is the advantage of using emerald? and is there a way to have it run as the window manager always?
<shane2peru> jrib, it doesn't give an error message, just puts me back to the login window
<shane2peru> frostburn, no, it is a new install with a new user
<caipora> on my new xubuntu hardy 64, the option "Applications" is missed, wath can i do?
<shane2peru> frostburn, shouldn't be any permissions on a new install.
<shane2peru> frostburn, I mean permission issues. :)
<jrib> shane2peru: how about in a tty?
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: wait u mean the private chat, i am there
<frostburn> shane2peru, there's no "normal account," only the account on set up
<belor1> I need to get the normal ubuntu border back from emerald anyone know the command
<patifa> shane2peru: Are you capitalizing the first letter of the username?
<s3phiroth> hi there. i'm using dualscreen with an ati card and i've ran aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above to configure it and it works correctly. but my second screen is like a separate gnome session only i can drag windows to it
<shane2peru> jrib, when I tried a different tty, it didn't work either
<jrib> shane2peru: without gdm right?  Just a text login?
<John_S> TornadoChas3r: I meant just join channel #TornadoChas3r :)
<s3phiroth> how can i make it work exactly like an extension of my desktop ? by the way, the notification area breaks on this setup. the icons don't know where to go
<TornadoChas3r> o
<mneptok> shane2peru: Unix usernames and passwords are case sensitve, and never contain spaces.
<cpoucet> Hi, if I change the 3d settings in xorg.conf, do I need to reboot or just ctrl+alt+backspace?
<alexr> patifa: Oh darn.  VLC is playing fine.
<TornadoChas3r> John_S: ok i am there
<laeg> can somebody help me with xorg please? i've been asking for 26 minutes
<jrib> cpoucet: restarting X is enough
<hawke_> Hello all ... what package provides the System->Admin->Network menu option?
<jrib> !helpme > laeg (read the private message from ubotu)
<laeg> cpoucet: ctrl+alt+backspace will do it
<cpoucet> thanks
<patifa> ok alexr, now to figure how to reinstall your codecs.  I'll admit I don't much about this.
<Cameron> I am having an issue in hardy, my numeric keypad isn't working.  I've tried with NumLock on and off.  I've tried changing the keyboard via Systen>Preferences>Keyboard,  i've tried running dpkg-reconfigure console. using xev shows that key events are working but apps don't seem to get them
<PixelDad> Vlc rocks, on ANY platform
<JoeLinux117> I'm not getting any sound in Ubuntu with an Intel ICH2 sound card.  Help?
<TornadoChas3r> Bye Everyone
<patifa> yeah, but it'd be nice if alexr's other applications could play music, PixelDad.
<Abd67> the upgrade to hardy messed up the codecs while playing AVI's in mplayer and in movie player. But in VLC works fine. Anyway to correct that?
<norbert_> hi, I would very much like to help out with testing the 'beta' Ubuntu versions; I know these are announced on the dev-mailing list, but I don't want all the messages from that list; is there a way to receive an e-mail including an e-mail address where I can report suggestions after testing it?
<PixelDad> just use VLC, all the time
<patifa> I"m very intrested in Abd67's question, if anyone knows the answer to it.
<lllegal> \join #ubuntu-server
<eduardo> drivetrax: hey im in my system, last time i got in and it crashes it was 16:37 and now im havig a look at the log and theres nothing on that time, any suggestion?=
<hawke_> ...I ask because I noticed that I am missing the option to configure networking in the system-> admin menu...
<BADTUX> Hi, how can i acess my cell, proc/bus/usb/002/019  that the way
<PixelDad> anyone want some hamburger helper ?
<shane2peru> jrib, wow, that was bad, tried another tty again, and wow, seemed to lockup everything
<shane2peru> jrib, had to reboot
<jrib> norbert_: ubuntu repeats its development cycle every 6 months.  You can then send feedback using launchpad.net
<alexr> well, at least can listen to music while I try to figure out what's wrong.
<annodomini> After upgrading to Hardy, my girlfriend's laptop no longer wakes from sleep properly (everything seems to wake up, but the screen doesn't come back on). I've filed a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223478 , but I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to work around it in the meantime?
<drivetrax> Eduardo -- first time booting & login?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 223478 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 6000 does not wake from sleep" [Undecided,New]
<shane2peru> frostburn, no, it isn't permission, or user name password, I can get into the fail safe Gnome desktop
<alexr> I have another question now..
<shane2peru> jrib, I suspect it has to do with ATI drivers?
<pyrohotdog> How can I download Hardy packages to a thumb drive for use on an internet deprived computer? The one I'm using is NOT on Hardy...
<Mattevt> I'm trying to install the ALOT eMusic Toolbar in Firefox. But It says it won't install because it doesn't provide secure updates...
<eduardo> drivetrax: no like third time out of 50
<Cameron> I am having an issue in hardy, my numeric keypad isn't working.  I've tried with NumLock on and off.  I've tried changing the keyboard via Systen>Preferences>Keyboard,  i've tried running dpkg-reconfigure console. using xev shows that key events are working but apps don't seem to get them
<alexr> Everytime I reboot, I have to re-connect to my wireless.  Is there a way to have it connect automatically?
<patifa> alexr: shearching as best I can for where the packages that control sound decoding are, but you may have to ask elsewhere, like on the forums, for how to reinstall the codecs for the music players.
<patifa> *searching, that is
<sammyF_> how can I change my drive labels so that they are not "326.00 GB Media" but something more significant to me?
 * patifa is shearing for packages. :)
<jrib> shane2peru: did you hit ctrl-alt-f1 and try to log in?  That won't start X.  So ATI shouldn't be to blame
<norbert_> jrib: is there an easier way, can someone provide an easier way for me; I want to help
<sumisr> Hello, I am trying to Liveboot ubuntu  8.0.4 from a CD I burned from an iso image--I see the initial menu but when I attempt to select live boot I get a cd error message
<Xiol> sumisr: did you verify the cd when you burned it?
<jrib> norbert_: I don't understand what exactly you want
<drivetrax> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<shane2peru> jrib, within the failsafe session I tried ctrl-alt-f1 and wow, that wasn't good\
<BADTUX> Hi, how can i acess my cell, proc/bus/usb/002/019  that the way
<sumisr> i did not--what is the best way to do this?
<eduardo> drivetrax: still there?
<drivetrax> eduardo,  -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<sammyF_> how can I change my drive labels so that they are not "326.00 GB Media" but something more significant to me? I tried e2label but it didn't change anything
<ZeroFool0> su gpasswrd -a <usrname> <group>
<jrib> shane2peru: no failsafe.  Do it without logging in anywhere
<BADTUX> Eduardo
<BADTUX> Oi
<eduardo> BADTUX: yes?
<BADTUX> Vc é brasileiro??
<jrib> shane2peru: but anyway, now you are saying that failsafe does work fine?
<jrib> !br | badtux
<ubot5> badtux: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eduardo> BADTUX: spanish
<shane2peru> jrib, I think I tried it at the login screen too, and it didn't take me to the tty, it just kind of did the same thing as just happened within failsafe
<belor1> No window Borders using Emerald Please help
<Xiol> sumisr: there may be an option on the main menu to check media i think (tho that may just be me getting confused with CentOS...). you may want to try re-burning the CD and looking for verification options somewhere in your burning program
<shane2peru> jrib, right failsafe does work
<jrib> shane2peru: create a new user and see if it happens still
<shane2peru> jrib, I thought I stated that worked before, sorry if not
<orudie> hey all, how come i hear sounds, but sometimes i hear system beep
<jrib> shane2peru: I may have missed it
<sumisr> ok--I used roxio
<IdleOne> pyrohotdog: packages.ubuntu.com
<sumisr> on windows xp
<Xiol> sumisr: not sure where it is in roxio, i'm a nero man myself :)
<shane2peru> jrib, ok, one second, I"m installing the restricted drivers too, to see if that is the problem
<ZeroFool0> later
<norbert_> jrib: I would like to receive an e-mail, instead of trying to remember when the moment is there to send feedback
<John_S> anoodomini: Do you still need help? I think I had the same problem and I found a fix for it.
<shane2peru> jrib, I have a whole new /home partition with no previously existing files so I don't think it could be a user issue.
<PixelDad> Best photo management program for over 250,000 images ?
<drivetrax> for tha person with the Intel Soundcard --- 156580  	 No sound on HDA Intel;SigmaTel STAC9200; Gateway E100M
<IdleOne> ubuntu-devel-announce@lists.ubuntu.com norbert_
<sumisr> i am checking now--first time user on roxio
<norbert_> IdleOne: how many e-mails will I receive per month?
<drivetrax> bugtrax it ---- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<IdleOne> norbert_: the best way is to go to launchpad.net and submit bugs/wishes that way
<pyrohotdog> PixelDad: F-Spot?
<norbert_> jrib: I know I can always send feedback or report bugs, but I prefer to give feedback briefly before the new version gets announced
<annodomini> John_S: Yes, I still need help
<IdleOne> norbert_: not sure I just signed up myself
<myo> how do I get rid of programs installed under wine?  I removed wine, but still see them
<PixelDad> fspot cant handle it
<sammyF_> how can I change my ext3 drive labels so that they are not "326.00 GB Media" but something more significant to me? I tried e2label but it didn't change anything
<jrib> norbert_: ok, so the new version is due in october.  Send feedback in september-october.  I'm still not sure what you want
<patifa> alexr: I've got some ideas.  There's a couple of sound related packages you could order synaptic to reinstall which might fix it.  But it's still poking at things which may or may be the problem.
<norbert_> jrib: that means I have to remember to do that in september-october
<patifa> (repeat due to connection error) alexr: I've got some ideas.  There's a couple of sound related packages you could order synaptic to reinstall which might fix it.  But it's still poking at things which may or may be the problem.
<jrib> norbert_: well, you could subscribe to the annoncement mailing list
<norbert_> jrib: how many e-mails will I receive each month?
<riq_> Hi, how can i put fglrx.ko automaticaly loaded on boot?
<Raptelan> anybody know how to get bluetooth working on a macbook pro?
<Raptelan> Ubuntu tells me I have no bt adapter, but that's not true.
<Knight488> anyone know why I might get an error when doing: sudo sh filename.sh --keep ?
<Knight488> trying out 8.04*
<bjstick> riq: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and in your Device section, change driver to "fglrx"
<IdleOne> Knight488: what is the error
<fiXXXerMet> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 yesterday using the Upgrade Manager, and it partially failed.  I remember seeing that the newer kernel and the update manager failed to install.
<alastair_> erk. I just tried to load emerald settings and I do believe I crashed the menu applet
<drivetrax> afk a bit
<alastair_> 1) how do I reload the panel and 2) halp
<Knight488> Idle0ne: goes like- Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<Knight488> Error in check sums 2132163790 4281850751
<eduardo1> drivetrax: hey im Nis2k, i tried to open firefox and.. my system crashed
<jrib> norbert_: not sure, check the archives
<Knight488> I had this working before on older versions of Ubuntu, have no idea why suddenly it's not working
<jrib> norbert_: lists.ubuntu.com
<theunixgeek> I installed the semantik package, but the program is nowhere to be found.
<riq_> bjstick: it was already fglrx ...
<sammyF_> how can I change my ext3 drive labels so that they are not "326.00 GB Media" but something more significant to me? I tried e2label but it didn't change anything
<PixelDad> I got the answer to the 1/4 million image photo database, Picassa, it imported every one of them in 22 minutes
<bjstick> if it's set to fglrx then it's loaded
<diesel> I am running Hardy Heron and my system is only reporting (free -m), 2GB memory even though I have 6GB.  How do I see all 6GB?
<bjstick> type glxinfo in console
 * shane2peru runs off to reboot after installing restricted ATI drivers. :)  brb
<orudie> i uninstalled firefox 3 and installed firefox2 using synaptic and now in xchat when i do open link in a browser, it doesnt work
<alastair_> :< How do I reload the gnome panel
<demonspork> I uninstalled the nvidia-glx-new package and tried to install the driver package directly from nvidia, but when I booted it didn't successfully load the nvidia module, so I uninstalled that and reinstalled nvidia-glx-new and it still won't load the nvidia module, it has to revert to vesa to load X at all. Please helps
<noroot> i am downloading ubuntu 8.04 using jigdo, but i cant see where it is storing downloaded debs
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know if Technotrend Budget C-1501 is supported in linux? I know the 1500 was, but that's discontinued... Couldn't find anything in google on it
<noroot> can anyone tell me where??
<riq_> bjstick: shall i post in pastebin?
<bjstick> sure
<Nis2k> demonspork: does your system crashes just before you log in?
<demonspork> nis2k, no
<patifa> noroot is Firefox listed in the Preferred Applications?
<demonspork> Nis2k, I am logged in now using the VESA driver for xorg
<riq_> bjstick: http://pastebin.com/m33af4da1
<s3phiroth> i'm using dualscreen with an ati card and i've ran aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=above to configure it and it works correctly. but my second screen is like a separate gnome session only i can drag windows to it. that's not bad, except the systray breaks and stuff like gnome-do won't work on that second screen
<Knight488> Idle0ne: any idea?
<Nis2k> demonspork: is compiz working with vesa?
<s3phiroth> err...wait. i can't drag windows to it
<bjstick> strange riq_: what video card do you have?
 * wizz1 bye everyone
<PixelDad> reload the panel : http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reload-the-gnome-or-kde-panels-without-restarting/
<noroot> patifa: preferred application for what, jigdo? i am using jidgo-lite
<jrib> norbert_: I have 50 mails since April 06.  It seems to be exactly what you want
<Rigonn> omg...... has any1 used the program wine?
<demonspork> Nis2k, no, vesa does not support 3d rendering on an 8800, or anything that I am aware of
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to "repair" my 8.04 system?
<pisca> how i can extract iso file..??
<shane2peru> jrib, hmm, seems to have been the restricted drivers for ATI.  It let me in a normal session after installing them.
<Nis2k> demonspork: oic
<John_S> Rigonn: Many of us use it. :)
<sixwheel> I use wine
<annodomini> Rigonn: Yes, people have used the program wine. If you have a question, just ask it.
<jrib> shane2peru: ah, ok
<bluefoxx> are there any utilities for formatting a ipod in ubuntu?
<nophis> Hi, my Ubuntu Hardy can't mount usb flash devices, something about invalid mount options... Any help?
<norbert_> jrib: ok, I'll subscribe to it then
<bjstick> Amarok should do it
<Rigonn> Uhm.. I installed a game with it.... how can I remove it?!?!?!
<noroot> pisca: u can mount it and use the files
<demonspork> but anyways, brb, trying more stuff
<s3phiroth> PixelDad: if that was for me, it doesn't work
<shane2peru> jrib, thanks for the help though.
<laeg> when i do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<riq_> bjstick: Ati mobility radeon HD 2400
<jrib> shane2peru: no problem, glad you figured it out
<unop> pisca, you don't need to extract an ISO, you just mount it
<jaybombus> I just got 8.04 - Maximized windows keep moving around on me when I click anywhere on them
<pisca> how?
<laeg> when i do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i am not being asked by the applet if i want to autodetect video hardware as per the ubuntu guide. how can i fix this please?
<alexr> patifa: I reloaded most of the audio codecs but still no good.  Should I reboot? Does linux work like that?... (need to rebot)
<annodomini> John_S: You mentioned you might have a solution for my problem with resuming
<unop> !iso > pisca (see private message from ubotu)
<bjstick> riq_: did you install those drivers from the restricted drivers list?
<pisca> !iso
<ubot5> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<elmer> where is xorg.conf located?
<pisca> !iso > pisca
<laeg> elmer: /etc/X11/
<riq_> bjstick:  downloaded from a website .. i followed a tutorial
<elmer> laeg, thanks
<John_S> annodomini: Yes, sorry I lost my connection earlier. Hang on I'll post it to the pastebin...
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<annodomini> John_S: thanks!
<PixelDad> Ubuntu and your iPod:  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<laeg> !nvidia
<ubot5> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<riq_> !ati
<Scrounch> You can use acetoneiso2 for easy mount/umount it's a "Daemon Tool" for linux
<MarcN> ﻿I'm trying to get vmware-server working on Ubuntu/Hardy and using the any-any-update 116.  Trying to power up a vm complains about mismatched vmmon kernel module -- expected 138, found 137.  Any suggestions?
<bjstick> riq_: is this the guide you used? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=843&num=1
<Rigonn> annodomini: got any idea how I can remove the program? It's a game which i installed took centories and then suddenly said installed but idk... i want to remove it
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<riq_> bjstick: its was this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<Knight488> IdleOne : Did you get the error message I sent?
<JoeLinux117> Can someone help me with an Intel audio card problem in Hardy?  I'm getting no sound...
<annodomini> Rigonn: Sorry, I don't know. I've used wine only occasionally.
<annodomini> I was just commenting that it's usually easier to just ask the question rather than ask if anyone is familiar with wine
<sammyF_> how can I change my ext3 drive labels so that they are not "326.00 GB Media" but something more significant to me? I tried e2label and tune2fs but they didn't change anything apparently
<elmer> does anyone know the default text editor in Kubuntu?
<riq_> bjstick:  should i try the one you mentioned?
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<kyncani> JoeLinux117: check _every_control_ in the mixer
<shane2peru> elmer should be kate
<Rigonn> John_S: any idea how I might be able to remove a game i installed with wine? =/
<elmer> shane2peru, thanks
<shane2peru> elmer, or kwrite
<bluefoxx> how can a reset a ipod to all defaults under ubuntu?
<photo1> Hello all
<luser> hello
<shane2peru> elmer, it used to be kate, I'm pretty sure it changed to kwrite now
<bjstick> riq_: what does this return: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep R6
<photo1> how is everyone doing?
<orudie> how come my sounds work but i hear system beep ?
<laeg> when i do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i am not being asked by the applet if i want to autodetect video hardware as per the ubuntu guide. how can i fix this please?
<JoeLinux117> kyncani: They're all checked, including the capture devices.
<Knight488> Rigonn: use wine to run the games uninstaller
<LinuxLlama> Hi. When I start up QEMU, all I see is 'serial0 console'
<elmer> shane2peru, eh, I am just trying to help a guy on the forums using Kubuntu
<anaconda> buonaser
<anaconda> hi
<luser> anyone know of a pimpfish equivalent
<anaconda> hello :P
<Ubuntong> Will Ubuntu take advantage of a quad core processor?
<John_S> Rigonn: Go the the Wine menu, and you should see "uninstall wine software"
<LinuxLlama> is this a known bug?
<Harp00> Hi all
<riq_> bjstick: nothing
<luser> any /b/tards on?
<bjstick> yeah, its not even seeing your card then
<alexr> I reloaded most of the audio codecs but still no good.  Should I reboot? Does linux work like that?... (need to rebot)
<Harp00> What shoul i do in order to install ubuntu into a SATA2 HD?
<patifa> alexr: Unfortunately you may need to reboot, there's far less reboots neccessary in linux, but you'd have to exit out far enough to unload them, then'd they'd reload new.  The question is how far.
<shane2peru> elmer, then use kwrite, that will work,
<bjstick> the guide you followed is pretty old, i guess you could try mine
<PixelDad> Rename Drive Labels: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<bjstick> unless you are running feisty fawn
<kyncani> laeg: as of hardy, the video hardware is always autodetected
<Flare183> !who
<ubot5> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m1dlg> Help with E220 Huawei GPRS device
<elmer> shane2peru, will do
<riq_> bjstick: gutsy here!
<jaybombus> Why are maximized windows shifting around when I click on them? I'm just trying to modify preferences and it keeps moving certain windows around when I click anywhere on them
<pisca> how i can unmount iso file?
<orudie> hey all, how can i get rid of the system beep ?
<alexr> ok, I'll try to reboot just to be sure.  Hopefully I'll be back soon with working audio players.
<bjstick> well, that's a gutsy guide!
<Rigonn> John_S: I did it but I still see it under the wine list...
<photo1> be back soon
<riq_> bjstick:  let me try it then ..
<alexr> Thank you for you help thusfar
<patifa> alexr: Plus, there's probably some magic command I don't know that nukes the entire audio layer and restart it.
<laeg> kyncani: ty
<m1dlg> Can anyone help with E220 Huawei 3G device on Vodafone
<laeg> kyncani: someone should really put that on the guide.
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<patifa> Too bad I don't know it.
<orudie> i need help with my nvidia drivers
<Nis2k> whats the command to grep messages log?
<orudie> whats the best way to install nvidia drivers for 8800gt ?
<John_S> annodomini: The main thing to get my monitor to suspend correctly was changing the "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE" parameter in the /etc/default/acpi-support file. See http://pastebin.com/m62552f03 for details. It might be a little different for your monitor, but that's what got mine working perfectly.
<bjstick> orudie: download envy
<laeg> !nvidia | orudie
<ubot5> orudie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kyncani> orudie: in the mixer, set the pc speaker level to 0
<Raptelan> anybody know how to get bluetooth working on a macbook pro?
<Raptelan> Ubuntu tells me I have no bt adapter, but that's not true.
<Nis2k> whats the command to grep messages log?
<kyncani> orudie: (i think)
<pisca> how i can umount iso file?
<annodomini> John_S: Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<robcalewae> right click > unmount volume?
<redbox> orudie: System->Preferences->Sound System-Beep tab
<Raptelan> damn it's way too busy in here
<Nis2k> jeez help plz
<laeg> bjstick: is there stil la need for envy with hardy autodetecting the hardware?
<Nis2k> whats the command to grep messages log?
<Rigonn> John_S: Is it supposed to stay there until I restart my computer?
<Knight488> jaybombus: is your left mouse button sticking?
<orudie> redbox, thanx
<redbox> Nis2k: grep word /var/log/messages
<John_S> Rigonn: Hang on...
<bjstick> there shouldn't be a need, but if he's asking the question id assume it wasnt autodetected correctly
<pisca> robcalewae, iso file, not umount volume..
<Fredzorz> Can anyone help me with my extremely slow Ubuntu internet? It's about half as fast as XP. I've tried disabling IPv6, and just about every other method under the sun.
<bjstick> not sure if G92 cards are or not
<PixelDad> What the current best Irc Client for Ubuntu ?
<Raptelan> QUESTION: anybody know how to get bluetooth working on a macbook pro?  Ubuntu tells me I have no bt device, but I've used it from Mac OS!
<bjstick> X-Chat
<CyberGabber> Nis2k: dmesg | less
<dryrot> PixelDad: irssi
<orudie> ubot5, i installed the drivers for my nvidia card by intsalling the restricted driver when ubuntu prompt me to do that right after install
<ubot5> orudie: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<patifa> XChat
<blahblahx> how do i redirect the output of "deborphan" into a textfile?
<bjstick> you should have the drivers installed the orudie
<bjstick> did you reboot?
<noroot> can anyone help me with some problem i am having with jigdo download?
<John_S> Rigonn: I've had the same problem--to get rid of it from the Wine menu (after you have uninstalled it), right-click the Applications menu on your desktop, select "edit menus", and  you can delete the remaining menu entry.
<CyberGabber> blahblahx: You mean    deborphan > myOutput
<orudie> bjstick, yeah
<Knight488> anyone know why: sh filename.sh --keep  might be making errors?
<robcalewae> every time I restart my network settings I have to re-add the ip of my DNS servers. can someone help?
<orudie> bjstick, how can i access my nvidia settings to set up multiple displays
<Nis2k> CyberGabber: what that command for?
<PixelDad> I dont see nick completion in xchat
<bjstick> orudie: nvidia-settings in console
<alastair_> yo, I installed firefox 2 but when I run firefox-2 it runs 3b5
<blahblahx> CyberGabber: so i would do "deborphan > ~/untitled.txt" ? because i tried that and it didnt work
<caipora> ﻿(18:28:53) caipora: on my new xubuntu hardy 64, the option "Applications" is missed, wath can i do? ...all the issue began when i tried to add some apps via the add/remove options ...suddenly all the characters on both panels dissappeared, then i (of course) cancelled the download and install of that apps and tried to shutdown via the proper icon with no results, then i shutdown via the machine's reset button ...on the restart, i got an "grub error 25", 
<photo1> anyone know the possible cause of a bug with sound.  While playing mp3 files i cant hear any other sounds
<John_S> Rigonn: BTW, you can sometimes get Wine help here, but a better channel to start in is #winehq which is solely dedicated to Wine. :)
<alastair_> so um how do I run firefox 2?
<CyberGabber> blahblahx: Does deborphan show output on your screen?
<photo1> you should have a icon at the top for firefox
 * guja_nebeska off.
<blahblahx> CyberGabber: yeagh
<Rigonn> John_S: ok
<Twigathy> I have a DVD-A (DVD audio) disk here - is there anything in ubuntu which can play it?
<photo1> nevermind its firefox 3
<blahblahx> CyberGabber: do i need to use cat or something
<jlesa> hello, I have a problem maybe someone here can help me... After installing Hardy Heron, reboot doesn't work well... Some has the same problem??
<alastair_> yea
<alastair_> I need FF2 because of web dev and firebug
<gerardoj> hello, Im trying to install ubuntu from a USB stick, so far I can boot up but then it I get a msg that no CDROM drive was detected. Is there a boot option that I missed?
<rainwalker> ummm...installing hardy from a live cd (fresh install)...and the computer is frozen at 15%
<blahblahx> CyberGabber: oh nvm it worked
<PixelDad> Where can I get some cool gadgets for KDE 4 ?
<ChrisULM> vmware workstation refuses to install for me on hardy. I get "unable to build the vmmon module" when i attempt to install, then it aborts.
<blahblahx> CyberGabber: the terminal was just being stubborn
<photo1> anyone with issues regarding sound and mp3?
<gerardoj> so far I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#head-8eca269f7ad5c7d07abf430338423d80521d3be9
<Nis2k> what is local APIC?
<Rigonn> John_S: I can't see the name of what i'm tryign to delete but it's still running.... once i open it the windows still pops up...
<bjstick> photo1: you need to install the restricted packages
<alastair_> garr
<photo1> i did bjstick
<luigi> !it
<bjstick> just search for restricted in synaptic
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<photo1> but now it plays mp3s but no other sounds
<icesword> rainwalker, how long has it been hang there? you know, the install usually takes more than 20 minutes
<lusepuster> Shouldn't it be possible to use Musicbrainz service with Rhythmbox? It works with Amarok, but I want to run a clean Gnome desktop as much as possible
<bjstick> no other sounds while the mp3 is playing or in general?
<jlesa> hello, I have a problem maybe someone here can help me... After installing Hardy Heron, reboot doesn't work well... Some has the same problem?
<photo1> no other sounds period
<gerardoj> some clues?
<rainwalker> icesword: it's been a while, but I mean the whole computer is frozen; I can't even ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<bjstick> try doing an alsaconf
<patifa> Sounds like photol's sound mixer isn't working, so only 1 thing gets sound at once.
<level1> How do I get java applets working in firefox?
<bjstick> install the JRE
<level1> bjstick: I have it
<rainwalker> level1: have you installed the ubuntu restricted extras?
<Knight488> anyone try to get one of the Loki games working in 8.04?
<icesword> rainwalker, why do you want to restart x ？  it is installing ubuntu now
<bjstick> type about:plugins in firefox
<bjstick> do you see java on there?
<rainwalker> icesword: no, it's not, it's frozen
<jlesa> the splash appears but it stay froze
<rainwalker> as in stopeed
<Adys> I keep getting locale errors on commandline, its nothing important since i dont actually have problems outside of it but anyone knows how to fix it?
<rainwalker> stopped*
<Adys> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<John_S> Rigonn: You haven't been successful uninstalling it then it sounds like. You should shut the program down, either do a "ps axu | more" to make sure it truly quit, or use the graphical process browser to see if it is still running. Then try uninstalling again.
<Daisuke_Ido> i know this has been asked about a hundred times, but i never paid attention - is there a way i can get the "new" drive display (500.1 GB Media, etc) to show the "old" way (Multimedia)
<Nis2k> when i try to grep messages it says permission denied, any idea why?
<rainwalker> icesword: it's not installing, the computer is frozen. no activity, and it's not responding
<level1> bjstick: all I see is gcj with icedtea.  The webpage in question tells me I dont have java enabled
<John_S> Rigonn: If you need more details let me know.
<elb> I installed hardy yesterday, and now my disk periodically chunks for 5-10 seconds from time to time, with no obvious culprit ... any ideas what that might be?
<Daisuke_Ido> i've already added the drives to fstab with the proper mount points, they work great, but three 500GB drives gets confusing since all it says is "500GB Media)
<bjstick> level1: go here http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<bjstick> does it show it as enabled?
<icesword> rainwalker, hmm, not sure what is happening there, i suggest you try the alternate cd
<laeg> how can i detect if i am using xfree86?
<patifa> elb: Tracker/Indexer, maybe.
<bjstick> you arent using xfree86 lol
<photo1> hmm i'll look into it after some food..i am so hungry
<rainwalker> icesword: is it safe to do a hard shut down?
<elb> I'm not running gnome, if that matters
<Rigonn> John_S: Yeah, I don't get what it is that I have to do to completely remove it...
<bjstick> i dont think ubuntu ever used xfree, correct me if im wrong
<photo1> and i love ubuntu so far by the way
<alexr> patifa: Still here?  No luck rebooting
<patifa> :(
#ubuntu 2008-04-29
<icesword> rainwalker, hmm, any other OS on that harddisk?
<rainwalker> icesword: feisty
<laeg> bjstick: a ubuntu had me install xfree for wine
<laeg> bjstick: idk if that means i use it all the time or what
<CyberGabber> Nis2k:enter the word  sudo  before that.,( sudo ......)
<shoot^> ARGH, Laptop + ATI + Hardy issues are slowly driving me mad
<bjstick> Ubuntu uses xorg, not sure why it would need xfree.  Xfree is deprecated.
<Nis2k> CyberGabber: i did sudo su before
<patifa> Hi all, alexr's sound codecs aren't working.  So basically the sound tests work, and so does VLC, but everything that uses system libraries to decode and play sound don't work worth a darn.  Any ideas?
<icesword> rainwalker, no windows? have you formatted all partitions?
<CyberGabber> Nis2k: No, only sudo, not su
<jaffarkelshac> MedO42, did the xorg editing work?
<rainwalker> icesword: it was a full install of feisty, no windows
<Hydrogen> Xfree is more than deprected, xfree is dead.
<level1> bjstick: it says I dont have the latest version, but I do have it
<Knight488> shoot^: Whats wrong? I have an ATI Xpress200 on a laptop and mine is working okay
<Nis2k> CyberGabber: do you know what sudo su is for?
<level1> bjstick: nevertheless, theres no way to force this site to pretend I have applets
<bjstick> level1: how did you install java?
<level1> bjstick: repos
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: yes, I already PMed you that, maybe you did not receive it for some reason.
<CyberGabber> Nis2k: sudo = become root for 1 command, su  switch user
<shoot^> Knight488: the logon screen borks and xorg crashes unless running vesa drivers at 800x600
<Ubuntong> Will Ubuntu take advantage of a quad core processor?
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: ﻿I did some more tests and I think the issue really is gone for me now. I used nvidia-settings to set my refresh rate and resolution and let it write those settings to the xorg.conf.
<John_S> Rigonn: OK, first shut down the program, go to System > Admin > System Monitor, click on the processes tab, and look thru the list and make sure the program isn't still running. If it is, right-click it, and select kill. Then you should be able to uninstall it from the Wine menu like I mentioned earlier.
<bjstick> level1: if you type java in console, does it return anything
<Fishscene> ﻿Ubuntong: Defenitely
<patifa> Ubuntong: yes
<Ubuntong> Thanks
<Nis2k> CyberGabber: sudo su turns you into root so you dont have to type sudo anymore
<spork969> you can right click on the desktop and hit clean up by name, but is there any other way to do "clean up" like clean up by type or date?
<icesword> rainwalker, when you choose partitions, you cannot mount feisty's partitions, umount them, and format them, and then install, i am off to eat, others can help you too, bbl
<jaffarkelshac> my refresh rate is stuck and cant be changed MedO42, i never seem to get pm i am using x chat
<laeg> bjstick: what i mean was an ubuntu guide for warcraft installer under wine had me install it, maybe it was just the fonts brb
<level1> bjstick: yeah, I develop on java regularly
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: do you use an nvidia card?
<patifa> Though, disclaimer Ubuntong, ultimate full utilization of multicore processors lies within individual applications.
<bjstick> level1: perhaps you have the SDK but not the JRE?  im not sure.  or it could be a path issue
<Knight488> shoot^: did you try to download and install the drivers from ATI's site? I was having accelerated graphics problems and after doing that they got sorted
<level1> bjstick: not possible
<bjstick> is it only firefox that has the problem?
<yuri_> is there a way to create command line shortcuts such as "sudo apt-get install" > "sagi" ?
<jaffarkelshac> i do, 7300gt MedO42
<level1> bjstick: how could java applets work on some sites but not others
<blahblahx> yuri_: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like the only thing i need to get back to where i was is getting these drives renamed
<shoot^> Knight488: haven't done yet. You use Envy?
<belor1> Ubuntu 8.04, No sound working
<blahblahx> yuri_: in a texteditor, open the file ~/.bashrc
<Rigonn> John_S: Great... I ended process and it's still there...
<bjstick> level1: you said java didnt even show up in your plugins, so they shouldnt work on any site
<CyberGabber> yuri_: alias
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, can I install awn on a computer which doesnt run compiz(SiS video card)
<jaybombus> Halp: Highest screen res is 640x480.  Starting to get annoying to maneuver around.
<blahblahx> yuri_: scroll down till you see the part about aliases, which provides examples
<level1> bjstick: I dont have java, I have gcj
<yuri_> blahblahx: ok looking
<blahblahx> yuri_: then add the ones you want at the bottom of the file
<bjstick> level1: i have no idea what that is ;)
<Knight488> shoot^: no, sec
<John_S> bjstick: are you looking for the "alias" command?
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<sumisr> i am using an amd64 hardy heron iso image--is this appropriate for my core duo dell laptop?
<jbroome__> sumisr: how much ram do you have?
<sumisr> or should I be using a 32bit image?
<ibleed> sumisr, getting flash and java to work is easier and trouble free in the 32 bit version
<sumisr> I have 2GB
<jbroome__> sumisr: use 32bit
<blahblahx> sumisr: unless you have more than 4gb RAM, go with 32
<John_S> Rigonn: You selected "kill process" and it didn't work?
<sumisr> ouch-will have to redownload
<jbroome__> if you have to ask, then use 32bit
<patifa> yeah unless you plan on doing massive number crunching operations, you won't need 64bit with only 2 GB of RAM.
<blahblahx> sumisr: 32 is more compatible with software, but can't utilize more than 4GB RAM without recompiling the kernel
<MedO42> ﻿﻿jaffarkelshac: Backup your xorg.conf. Then install the nvidia-settings package, start "sudo nvidia-settings". Choose the correct config in "X server display configuration" and hit "save to X Configuration file".
<Ubuntong> patifa: Do you think a quad is a waste of money?
<orudie> how can i restart X ?
<wilsonfrisk> hey why did i get firefox 3 beta 5 by default?  who's idea was this?
<blahblahx> yuri_: everything going okay with the aliases?
<jbroome__> orudie: ctrl-alt-del
<jbroome__> err, -bakspace
<marcusrussi_> orudie: control alt backspace
<level1> jbroome__: dont say things like that, no one can every get smarter if they just say things like that
<CyberGabber> yuri_: In terminal enter:   alias sagi='sudo apt-get install'
<Adys> is it possible to toggle between metacity and compiz in a single command?
<yuri_> blahblahx: let you know in a sec
<Rigonn> John_S: Well bottom right corner... End Process, yes
<ibleed> still who needs more then 4GB ?  2GB here and i dont run out of memory
<blahblahx> yuri_: ok
<Adys> like say, if compiz is active metacity --replace else compiz --replace
<blahblahx> ibleed: if you want to do heavy work, or a server
<jbroome__> ibleed: i have 4gb, and i run a bunch of VMs
<level1> does anyone know how to replace gcj with sun java as the default for java applets in firefox?
<wilsonfrisk> seriously guys, why would a beta be a default?
<belor1> Ubuntu 8.04, JKust Upgraded No sound working
<yuri_> blahblahx: perfect. thank you!
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: Doing that broke my xorg.conf on first try, so better back it up.
<ketamin[e]> who here is using pidgin?
<Cadadon> me
<marcusrussi_> beloral:what sound card do you have
<jaffarkelshac> i have the nvidia-settings installed, and there was no option to change refresh rate, let me try sudo with it MedO42
<blahblahx> wilsonfrisk: not a great choice for a LTS, but firefox beta is pretty stable
<blahblahx> yuri_: your welcome
<John_S> Rigonn: should use "kill process" instead of "end process"--don't you have that option?
<fdkrew> anyone hare have metasloit fully working need help please
<Cadadon> what's wrong with pidgin ketamin[e] ?
<ketamin[e]> when you get a message, Cadadon, not your first message though, does it blink in the taskbar?
<jaffarkelshac> oh dont worry, i have backups MedO42
<wilsonfrisk> blahblahx: not really my friend.  it is giving me the business.
<Farnaby> keatmin[e] I am
<fdkrew> anyone hare have metasploit fully working need help please
<elb> ketamin[e]: you need to look at the message notification plugin preferences
<Rigonn> John_S: Yep found it but the program is not there tho
<Cadadon> no, there's a plugin you can change
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<patifa> Ubuntong: In my personal opinion, yes.  The way things are right now, two CPU cores are quite nice, but it seems like the 4 aren't yet utilized to their fullest capability.  Programmers have made applications for single core systems for 30+ years, they're still struggling with getting the parallelism going well.
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: It's in the "X server Display Configuration" tab, but you have to select a fixed resolution, otherwise you can't select a refresh rate.
<ketamin[e]> elb:  i remember it would blink in the taskbar and awn as well. but not it doesnt...(new install)
<wilsonfrisk> I am in kde so I am going to use konquerer out of spite, but can linux be botnetted?
<Cadadon> ketamin[e], > Tools > Plugins > Message Notification. Enable it, then configure it.
<John_S> Rigonn: Good--if the program isn't there, you successfully killed it. Can you do an uninstall thru Wine now?
<elb> ketamin[e]: yes, and I told you where to configure that
<marcusrussi_> wilsonfrisk: no, its too secure
<orudie> can someone help me with my nvidia settings?
<marcusrussi_> what card do you have
<orudie> trying to configure as dual view for my 2 monitors
<Farnaby> Can anybody help me with automounting a memory stick?
<marcusrussi_> oh
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<marcusrussi_> u mean twinview?
<cheshirekow> Does anyone in here know anything about USB driver development?
<patifa> but, Ubuntong, the 4 cores might do you good if you're doing a lot of video work, though I could see it being that cost beneficial, yet.
<foxhop> ﻿Nis2k: at splash screen?
<orudie> marcusrussi_, dualview as in 2 separate screens with 2 different resolutions
<mothermayi> Nis2k: at the loading screen?
<Rigonn> John_S: I select it hit uninstall and the windows comes up... and after a few second it says Finish... once I hit finish the Name is still there...
<ibleed> wilsonfrisk you mean can people run a bot net in a linux computer?  i dont see why not though they would likely need superuser privillege to do so, you'd be best to not use things like sshd without a very secure password
<Nis2k> foxhop: no, just after i log in
<MilitantPotato> patifa: 4 cores costs the same as 2 cores
<wilsonfrisk> marcusrussi: so I can use konqueror without blocking flash and activex and not worry about getting raeped?
<Knight488> shoot^: sorry didn't bookmark and had to flip through history. I used this site http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide and followed Method 1
<photo1> sorry i was away...i am going to test with sound to find out exactly what the problem is
<marcusrussi_> orudie: i think theres a tutorial in the forums about twinview, but i don't know abuot different resulutions
<Nis2k> mothermayi: just after i log in it crashes
<patifa> 4 slower cores at the same price as 2 cores, maybe.
<btakita> \join #git
<marcusrussi_> orudie:have you plugged them in and seen what happened?
<John_S> Rigonn: What do you mean the name is still there--in the uninstall program, or in the Wine Programs menu?
<patifa> The problem is that some dumb apps still don't make good on those 4 cores, yet.
<sumisr> ok thanks--downloading i386 image
<mothermayi> any xorg.conf gods in here that fancy lending me a hand quickly? :)
<shoot^> Knight488: will have a read... thanks so much :)
<Nis2k> mothermayi: and last time i actually got into ubuntu and it crashed it was 17:31 and theres nothing at 17:31 in the log
<Daisuke_Ido> well, the forums are effin' useless
<marcusrussi_> do any apps in linux use 4 cores?
<orudie> marcusrussi_, for some when i set it to twinview it makes is so that my desktop is streched to 2 screens
<wilsonfrisk> ibleed: yes, i know it is theoretically possible, i am just wondering if i am going to casually pick up AIDS on the interwebs as one tends to do in wondows
<patifa> marcusrussi_: I wouldn't doubt it.
<MilitantPotato> patifa: the difference is about 5%, the longevity of having 4 cores more then makes up for it.
<ibleed> wilsonfrisk, if your worried about malicious websites you should give firefox 3 beta 5 a twirl.  it if i'm not mistaken gets updates like every 30 minutes that keep it more hacker safe than others.  swiftfox is a firefox alternative built for speed
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Please state the nature of your Ubuntu emergency please
<orudie> marcusrussi_, and i want them to be separate, in windows its called a dualview
<Rigonn> John_S: in the Wine program it's still there and 2 desktop icons are still there....
<skrag> dumb question: does unbutu have SELinux and if so how do i turn it off?
<photo1> ok here is the problem..i could play different sounds at the same time i tested that
<Nis2k> awwww plz help ive been looking for help the last hour plz help!!
<photo1> but i can't play mp3 plus flash videos at the same time..and hear them both
<marcusrussi_> orudie:yeah i know, im not really sure how to do that
<Rigonn> John_S: after I hit uninstall it stays there...
<mothermayi> could anybody recommend me a good lightweight mp3 player?
<patifa> nis2k Do you make it to the graphical login screen?
<Knight488> shoot^: just was looking, might not help since thats about fglrx. Might try the install help on the ATI site too https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat84-inst.html
<jaffarkelshac> MedO42, there is only auto and 50, dont worry about it i will do it later after some sleep.
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i ahve four hard drives, most of them similar sizes.  they're showing on the desktop and in Nautilus's sidebar as "500.1 GB Media" and things of that type.  this is not useful.  is there a setting to make them actually display the mount-point name or the label of the partition?
<Nis2k> patifa: no
<Glover> Say, anyone know how I'd go about clearing the icon cache?
<Ubuntong> patifa: I can get a dual a lot cheaper than a quad.
<wilsonfrisk> ibleed: lol.  this is the whole issue.  I was just auto-upgraded to ff3b5 and it is giving me hell on several different fronts.  I am now thinking of using kde's browser, but worried I will get AIDS
<Nis2k> patifa: it freezes just before i get into graphical
<mothermayi> orudie: check your dialogs
<astro76> Daisuke_Ido: it will display the disk label if one is set
<ibleed> skrag, ubuntu has something similar to SELinux i think though i dont remember the name.
<Daisuke_Ido> astro76, nope, it isn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> i wish
<marcusrussi_> orudie: do u mean dualview as in that product thingy?
<photo1> if somone could convo me please
<cheshirekow> I'm looking for some help on writing a VERY simple USB driver for linux. Can anyone PM me to help me get started? Just pointing me to some webpages would be helpeful
<astro76> Daisuke_Ido: or partition label rather... strange, does here for an ntfs partition
<ibleed> wilsonfrisk, all i can say as i'm sorry you have to endure hell.  i dont know konquerer very well
<MedO42> ﻿jaffarkelshac: For me there's only auto and 60, so maybe 50 is your LCDs native refresh rate?
<myo> hi again, ever since upgrade, my theme won't apply to all windows.   Seems to be kind of random where it works.  It's in gnome-theme-extras and is called 'darklooks'.  Should be compatible...
<HetaUma> how do I set up na ftp server on hardy?
<ketamin[e]> elb caldadon: thanks. and elb. that just made the icon tray blink, not the task bar thing
<John_S> Rigonn: at the command line, type "cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files" then type "ls"--do you see the program listed?
<Daisuke_Ido> astro76, these are either ext2 or 3
<Nis2k> patifa: still here?
<patifa>  I'd help you Nis2k, but I really got to go.  Very sorry.
<adrian_2002ca> what's a very lightweight composition manager i can use with bad cards like SiS?
<Glover> myo: I've had that problem as well...
<Nis2k> awww
<Nis2k> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!
<marcusrussi_> HetaUma:sudo apt-get install proftpd
<FloodBot1> Nis2k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibleed> myo, i tried a kreski gnome theme and the folder icons wouldn't display i'm guessing the newer gnomes are more strict
<marcusrussi_> HetaUma:sudo apt-get install proftpd gproftpd
<wilsonfrisk> ibleed: you are not getting problems from ff3b5, I take it?  it is not opening files correctly and keeps freezing up
<jaffarkelshac> hmm probably, cya MedO42
<skrag> ibleed: thanks, im trying to set up a dedicated UT3 server this guide (  http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=599751) is telling me to turn it off, ill just assume im ok on that step =)
<ibleed> wilsonfrisk, i'm using firefox 2 in gutsy.
<photo1> i would think there is a restriction between restricted content to play at the same time? am i correct?
<patifa> Nis2k: I'd be using GRUB to turn off the 'splash' and 'quiet' options for startup.  Then seeing what error happens in the text that flies by during startup, and working off that.
<myo> ibleed, Glover it's weird... it works for a little while if I change themes and then go back.. but the next time I open a program it doesn' t apply
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Are they on ext2/3 partitions?
<adrian_2002ca> can anyone help: what's a very lightweight composition manager i can use with bad cards like SiS?
<HetaUma> marcusrussi_, I installed proftpd and choose to run from inetd but it doesn't run
<patifa> See if you can use that to get someone else to help you find the error, if the errors even in the kernel startup.
<cheshirekow> \quit
<marcusrussi_> HetaUma:try gproftpd
<Nis2k> patifa: log skips the time when the crash happens
<marcusrussi_> HetaUma:its probably easier
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: You can use e2label  to give them some descriptive name which describes their mountpoint or whatever you like
<wilsonfrisk> ibleed: okay i would not recommend using 3 until official release.  it is a bit rough.  i think i will just downgrade, rather than try to switch browsers out of spite.  still, ubuntu should not have a beta as a default.  this is madness.
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, and a umount / mount cycle should make it show with the proper label, correct?
<Rigonn> John_S: command line.... uhhh where can i find that?
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Yes
<Ionna> good morning/evening!
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, didn't work, already tried :(
<Nis2k> 8.04 fucked up my system and i cant fix that ;,,,-(
<jbroome__> pwnt
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: If the name on desktop icons for instance not changing, try refreshing desktop (f5 or so)
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<Daisuke_Ido> genii, nada
<John_S> Rigonn: Applications > accessories > Terminal
<Trae> where do I put this vhosts.conf file ?  http://drupal.org/node/169034
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: No other immediate idea then comes to mind. This has worked for me previously
<Daisuke_Ido> this is an unfortunate state of events :(
<orudie> are there any known issues with the latest nvidia driver ?
<Rigonn> John_S: ok I did what you said... what do I have to check?
<John_S> Rigonn: Just see if your program is listed in that directory.
<JoeLinux117> Can anyone help me get sound working on an Intel ICH2 audio card in Hardy?
<Daisuke_Ido> $ sudo e2label /dev/sde1 Multimedia
<JoeLinux117> I'm not getting any sound at all.
<Ionna> I come with a simple q: installed hardy heron last night, played with it for a while and then switched back to windows for my game + virus scan. Avast has picked up ubuntu's swap disk (\ubuntu\disks\swap.disk) as a Win32:Winspy-CK trojan horse. Help?
<marcusrussi_> Ionna:ignore it
 * Nis2k need help+
<orudie> when i'm using google maps in firefox 2 when i drag the maps in different directions it seems like its very slow? does it have to do with my video drivers ?
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<Rigonn> John_S: nope
<John_S> Ionna :D :D :D
<Daisuke_Ido> after unmounting, remounting, refreshing, everything short of rebooting the entire machine, it still shows "500.1 GB Media"
<Ionna> marcus: is it safe to ignore?
<wilsonfrisk> Hey does wine run any games yet?
<jbroome__> !patience | Nis2k
<ubot5> Nis2k: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MrJoeB> wilsonfrisk: of course
<Daisuke_Ido> wilsonfrisk, are you trolling?
<wilsonfrisk> Why don't we have DX9 yet?
<Ionna> yes, john s?
<Danikar> WildChild7: I run WoW on Wine fine.
<marcusrussi_> orudie:first, firefox 2 sucks, you should get 3 beta five, and also you might not have proper drivers
<wilsonfrisk> lol, no not trolling
<Flare183> wilsonfrisk: yes
<John_S> Rigonn: OK, so the program was uninstalled, now just remove it from the menu by doing the right-click on Applications menu, select "edit menus"....
<wilsonfrisk> I know it runs some games
<Daisuke_Ido> wilsonfrisk, does STALKER require dx9?
<Flare183> !wine
<ubot5> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<wilsonfrisk> I just want to play warcraft 3
<Flare183> !wow
<ubot5> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Daisuke_Ido> oh it'll run WC3 easy
<Daisuke_Ido> has for quite some time, actually
<Nis2k> jbroome__: ive been looking for help for more than an hour :S
<Farnaby> Anybody else expiereinced this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576902 I am wrestling with it right now
<Rigonn> John_S: hmm windows popped up under what should I look?
<wilsonfrisk> Daisuke_Ido are you serious?
<Aruza> wow on wine for me will run but it is very slow and laggy
<Aruza> any thoughts?
<John_S> Ionna: Nothing, I am just amused the virus scanner would think a swap drive is a virus... :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Aruza, did you change to opengl?
<orudie> marcusrussi_, which proper drivers should i get ?
<shoot^> Knight488: that made it go into "Low Graphics Mode" for some odd reason
<marcusrussi_> orudie:do you have ati nvidia or intel?
<orudie> marcusrussi_, i have installed the restricted drivers? are those proper ?
<Flare183> Aruza: yeah use cedga
<Flare183> I think
<orudie> marcusrussi_, nvidia 8800gt video card
<Shadow_X> sup people
<Aruza> yeah i changed to opengl
<Rigonn> John_S: it aint uninstalled..... i just found it... it's taking 6.7GB of my HDD
<Aruza> cedega you have to pay for and wine is free =)
<Glover> I changed the icon of a Wine program but I can't clear the cache...any help?
<Rigonn> John_S: Hard Drive*
<wilsonfrisk> I mean, I just didn't know.  I thought it was still pretty much impossible to play anything but quake mods\
<marcusrussi_> marcusrussi:*envy* omg i want that card so much.  I think you have the right drivers, you should probably get Hardy Heron because it has FF3
<Ionna> john: lol, alright, I'll ignore the file then
<marcusrussi_> orudie:*envy* omg i want that card so much.  I think you have the right drivers, you should probably
<wilsonfrisk> Don't use FF3.
<Nis2k> gerardoj1: hey do u speak spanish?
<Ionna> cause when I googled this trokjan, it came up with an error
<John_S> Rigonn: Where did you find it?
<Ionna> I mean it was recognised as a spyware file :s
<Farnaby> Guess not. Anybody know how to make a drive automountable?
<croSmiley> pozdrav Hendrixu :)
<Rigonn> John_S: I went to Browse C Drive
<wilsonfrisk> So, I can play WC3, on battlenet, with Wine?  This is correct?
<sacul> I've done a couple days of serious googling and hitting the forums and I've hit a total brick wall.  I used to use a restricted driver for my nvidia video card on gutsy and since I upgraded to hardy its not showing as available and all my 3d effects are gone.. can anyone help?
<hendrix> da da
<orudie> marcusrussi_, should probably... ???
<wilsonfrisk> Why cant I find that nifty fact on google?
<wilsonfrisk> I think you guys are trolling me.
<astro76> !appdb | wilsonfrisk
<ubot5> wilsonfrisk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<marcusrussi_> orudie:wait one sec let me search something
<unop> Farnaby, is it a removable drive? or a fixed drive that you want mounted when the machine boots up?
<Adys> is it possible to toggle between metacity and compiz in a single command? like say, if compiz is active metacity --replace else compiz --replace
<orudie> marcusrussi_,  ok i'll wait
<Glover> I've managed to play Guild Wars on Wine, so online WC3 has a pretty good chance of working.
<sanyassin> why is audio volume so low in ubuntu
<Farnaby> unop removable
<Rigonn> John_S: showed my 2 files.... one that said windows and another with Program Files, under PF I found the Directory for the freaking game
<unop> Adys, with a shell script, sure
<marcusrussi_> orudie:ok back.  I have a 3 year old intel integrated piece of crap and google maps is very fast for me in FF3
<wilsonfrisk> Glover: how did guild wars work?  speedily?
<marcusrussi_> orudie:i think you should install firefox 3 beta 5
<Farnaby> unop its a sony memory stick. Had it working on my old computer, it automounted the first time on this computer and then never again. Its the problem in this first post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576902
<sanyassin> any help with alsamixer
<bluefoxx> whats the package name for the drive mount applet in gnome? i need to reset/reinstall it cause its showing a non-existant cdrom drive[/dev/hdc does not exist on my computer]
<Adys> unop, thought so but i dont know shell syntax :/
<marcusrussi_> orudie:because if you have like an 88GT theres no reason that google maps should be a challenge to that card
<Nis2k> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my system crashes just before i log in.. any advices?
<wilsonfrisk> DO NOT USE FF3B5!  IT IS A TRAP!
<Daisuke_Ido> wilsonfrisk, that was uncalled for.
<John_S> Rigonn: Then it didn't uninstall then... you should probably ask for help in #winehq at this point, because I could tell you to delete the program files, but that won't clean up the registry or uninstall it nicely.
<level1> If I use a symbolic link to put the sun java applet plugin into my mozilla plugins directory, firefox crashes everytime it uses an applet
<marcusrussi_> wilsonfrisk:are you kidding me its awsome
<orudie> marcusrussi_, i installed wine and steam and CSS and the FPS in CSS are really bad like 40 fps
<Nis2k> is there any way to turn restriced drivers off from terminal?
<marcusrussi_> orudie:yeah but it's going through wine so you can probably expect it to be slower
<sanyassin> why is audio out volume much louder in vista than hardy
<hendrix> ima tu hrvata?
<unop> Adys, i don't use gnome or metacity or compiz so this is purely guesswork, but i'm sure you can extrapolate.   grep -iq "metacity" < <(ps aux) && compiz --replace || metacity --replace
<wilsonfrisk> marcusrussi_, are you trolling?  Or maybe there is something wrong with me.  It just keeps crashing, and won't open files when I download them
<hendrix> očito ne
<orudie> marcusrussi_, well i have firefox 2 in windows, it works fine
<Nis2k> thanks for the help, bye
<Adys> unop, thanks ill check this out
<sacul> sanyassin check your pcm volume level after running "alsamixer"
<marcusrussi_> wilsonfrisk:i don't know whats wrong with your system but it works for me
<marcusrussi_> orudie:yeah i've noticed that at my friends houses.  im not really sure
<sanyassin> sacul   did it maxed out
<marcusrussi_> orudie: maybe a directx thing?
<sacul> sanyassin also check "front" volume level
<orudie> marcusrussi_, what does directx have to do with linux ?
<shoot^> guys, ATI Card on a Laptop which worked fine with Gutsy. Screen scrambles at any resolution other than 800x600 with ATI and VESA drivers. Help!
<sanyassin> sacul   it says master were is front
<marcusrussi_> orudie:no its just that i think that in windows it might be accelerated by directx
<unop> Farnaby, ok, remove the drive, wait a few seconds and plug it back in, then paste the contents of this command on a !pastebin (do not paste in here).    dmesg | tail -n 20
<wilsonfrisk> marcusrussi_, Everything was fine before the 8.04 kubuntu upgrade, now ff3 is he to raep me, and azureus keeps crashing
<marcusrussi_> wilsonfrisk:well i have Ubuntu (not kubuntu) it might be a kubuntu issue
<AtomicSpark> I just did a fresh install of 8.04 and haven't installed flash yet. Which version do you use and why? Is there somewhere that explains the 3 differnt versions and gives pros/cons? Flash has been extremely unstable for me for 8.04.
<marcusrussi_> wilsonfrisk: i had KDE4 for about a month and all the GNOME apps were doing retarted things with their themes and stuff
<sanyassin> sacul   no front option in alsamixer in hardy right?
<AlabamaHit> can someone point me in the right direction to a tutorial for using cfdisk in an install....i have no idea what to make what and what boot and im just lost
<ShdwShinobi> I'm having a problem with my sound output in Ubuntu 8.04. Only one application can output sound at a time. How can I make it so two can output at a time, for instance let firefox and amarok output sound.
<sacul> sanyassin looks like you're right... i dont' see one either.  pcm fixed similar problem for me
<ibleed> wilsonfrisk, you could nuke your .mozilla folder to restore it to defaults.  you'd probably want to backup your bookmarks
<Farnaby> unop http://pastebin.com/d79f40320
<sacul> sanyassin but i had read that for some it was labeled "front"
<Odd-rationale> How do I undo an apt-get clean? i.e. redownload all installed packages?
<McJester> kubuntu LiveCD wont boot on my PowerPC, any ideas?
<thompa> can someone tell me how to remove all of  kubuntu?
<sanyassin> sacul  cant get digital coax output to work either    works in vita?
<unop> Farnaby, ok, how about this one.  sudo fdisk -l
<sanyassin> vista
<marcusrussi_> McJester: which did you download? there are different architextures
<marcusrussi_> McJester: i dont think PPC is supported anymore
<ibleed> thompa, i think sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop would do the trick.  be sure you have something to fall back on
<sacul> sanyassin can't help you there.. simple integrated sound card for me
<ergoco> exit
<marcusrussi_> McJester: at least officially
<McJester> I downloaded 7.10 PPC
<thompa> ibleed: im in ubuntu, i dont think that removes it all
<sanyassin> me too    but a coax out on the back
<Farnaby> unop http://pastebin.com/d32ff65f1
<Farnaby> thats the relevent bit anyway
<domare> Question:  command to install webmin on server cli?
<Ionna> ok shit I have a keylogger
<astro76> thompa: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Ionna> be back later thanks
<astro76> thompa: just removing kubuntu-desktop won't do it
<ibleed> thompa, you are correct the times i have installed kubuntu with gnome as a primary environment there was always leftover traces of kubuntu hanging around i didn't like.  i think you might be experiencing the same thing
<thompa> astro76: thanks
<sanyassin> how to get dual display to work and not just clone    anyone?
<lwizardl> hi
<_richy_> Rom 1:1 Paul, a servant of Jesus Christ, called to be an apostle, separated unto the gospel of God,
<_richy_> Rom 1:2 (Which he had promised afore by his prophets in the holy scriptures,)
<_richy_> Rom 1:3 Concerning his Son Jesus Christ our Lord, which was made of the seed of David according to the flesh;
<domare> is there a ubuntu server room?
<_richy_> Rom 1:4 And declared to be the Son of God with power, according to the spirit of holiness, by the resurrection from the dead:
<_richy_> Rom 1:5 By whom we have received grace and apostleship, for obedience to the faith among all nations, for his name:
<FloodBot1> _richy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lwizardl> anyone here have a digiwave or twinhan DVB card?
<astro76> !ops | _richy_
<ubot5> _richy_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<_richy_> Rom 1:6 Among whom are ye also the called of Jesus Christ:
<thompa> ibleed: i dont mind it, just want it clean, thanks
<unop> Farnaby, good enough. try this.  pmount-hal /dev/sdb1;  mount | grep -i sdb1  # let me know if you get any output there
<drivetrax> I am looking at .xsession errors.. and I see some errors.. and I find > (services-admin:11489): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: oobs_service_set_runlevel_configuration: assertion `priority >= 0 && priority <= 99' failed
<sanyassin> jesus is dead help with my dual display
<RequinB4> Why are Transmission AND Bittorrent both installed on a clean hardy install
<mneptok> nothing says "IRC is fun!" like a Pauline epistle!
<lowlux> how do i get more themes for 8.04? theres not many themes?
<RequinB4> lowlux - i'd suggest gnome-look
<sanyassin> help with dual display...or someones gettin hurt here
<fevel> is there any good program for earching for podcasts
<lowlux> there was some kind of software i used ???
<RequinB4> lowlux - google it
<unop> what they are really saying is "IRC is the source of social decay, let's the sinners realize and repent" :)
<lowlux> that downloaded a lot of themes
<Farnaby> unop: Error given UDI is not a mountable volume
<photo1> ok back
<sacul> hardy borked my nvidia card.  no more compiz.  any help?
<mneptok> unop: file under "well, DUH!"
<photo1> so it seems i can only not play restricted files at the same time
<wilsonfrisk> someone please come with me to #winehq and help me get some answers out of these people.  You know that once you install a game on wine, it cannot be uninstalled?
<sanyassin> dual dsiplay help
<photo1> anyone have this issue
<luigi> !it
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mneptok> wilsonfrisk: please do not use Ubuntu channels as recruitment centers for your army of WINE wrath
<cpk1> wilsonfrisk: a) I find that hard to believe and b) just delete it's files from the wine directory even if it cant be
<sanyassin> ﻿dual dsiplay help:-Dplease
<GaintSura> question: can I run a 64bit ubuntu distro in VM on a 32bit system?
<unop> Farnaby, hmm. ok. try this.  sudo mkdir -p /media/test;  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/test # what happens here?
<AtomicSpark> does any have suggestions on which flash player to use?
<ibleed> wilsonfrisk, you really shouldn't expect people to have to help you.  google is always there, and if anyone does try to help out, it just means they are available, some people just dont know, or are out of helping mode.  you could try some wine forums or ubuntuforums.org
<Farnaby> unop no output
<IPLAMAN> hi 2 all
<wilsonfrisk> cpkl, mneptok: no srsly, you can't delete the files for some reason.  I don't understand it either.  It just makes it worse.
<unop> Farnaby, hmm.   find /media/test
<thompa> lowlux: did you try gnomelook.org
<Farnaby> unop, and I can mount it
<IPLAMAN> is anybody heard about a program that let me update my website from other website?
<RequinB4> wilsonfrisk - you're probably going about it the wrong way
<thompa> lowlux: nevermind,
<mneptok> wilsonfrisk: no, srsly. do not ask people to join other channels to help you rant.
<Farnaby> unop found it, whats next in your bag of tricks?
<wilsonfrisk> ibleed: the google has nothing of interest on the subject.  srsly.  maybe a wine forum, that would make sense.  there is nothing on the ubuntu forums though, hardly at all.
<unop> Farnaby, well, it's mounted right?
<Farnaby> Yep
<unop> Farnaby, what more do you need? :)
<wilsonfrisk> mneptok: sorry, i mistook you people for my friends.  i will not make the same mistake again
<unop> Farnaby, i guess gnome-vfs has trouble dealing with FA12 partitions. it's not the first time i've seen this.
<ldz420> can someone direct me to where I can find out about the ubuntu special group accounts?
<Farnaby> unop: the ability for it to automount it would be nice ;)
<unop> s/FA12/FAT12/
<Arekkusu> Until yesterday, everything was fine and dandy.  Today, I boot up only to discover that my screen and driver can't be detected (even though it's in use and enabled), and that I am being forced in safe graphics mods.  Any ideas?
<orudie> how can i open compiz configurations ?
<RequinB4> orudie - system - prefs - advanced desktop effect settings
<drivetrax> (services-admin:11489): Liboobs-CRITICAL **: oobs_service_set_runlevel_configuration: assertion `priority >= 0 && priority <= 99' failed  ???
<laeg> !themes
<ubot5> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<crackintosh> is hardy considered stable enough for upgrade? are there lots of issues at this point?
<orudie> RequinB4, cant see advanced desktop in prefs
<wuxia> what's the ubuntu   way to rebuild a package?
<RequinB4> No more issues then you would normally get with an upgrade, at least for me
<drivetrax> crackintosh,  there was 1137 answered issues with "gutsy.. Launchpad shows the ones for "Hardy.. showing up now
<astro76> !packaging | wuxia
<ubot5> wuxia: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<lowlux> is compiz fusion built into 8.04?
<RequinB4> orudie - then it's not installed, and i couldn't give you a step by step, but a quick google would probably help
<crdlb> lowlux: yes
<unop> Farnaby, well, i know .. but this appears to be something vfs is choking on but what you could do is create a udev-rule that executes a command as soon as udev recognizes the disk -- it's a little tricky but have a read here http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<Arekkusu> ﻿Until yesterday, everything was fine and dandy.  Today, I boot up only to discover that my screen and driver can't be detected (even though it's in use and enabled), and that I am being forced in safe graphics mods.  Any ideas?
<Farnaby> thanks unop, I am mainly confused by the fact that it automounted the first time and never again
<lwizardl> how do i get ubuntu to auto install cards it finds?
<wuxia> '/window 2
<prettyricky> hey guys how can I install compiz manager?
<astro76> !ccsm | prettyricky
<ubot5> prettyricky: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<drivetrax> prettyricky,  apt-get <filename>
<prettyricky> its for 8.04
<drivetrax> yah
<astro76> prettyricky: probably the same
<photo1> having some trouble trying to install a .sh file
<photo1> do i have to use the prompt to run it/
<photo1> ?
<drivetrax> note: the feature plugins in 8.04 in the CCSM might not work.. some of them.. in Gutsy, or they might be unstable
<astro76> photo1: yes but what are you trying to install?
<kitche> photo1: how are you trying to install it? since it's a shell script you need to do chmod +x <file.sh> ./<file>.sh
<drivetrax> prettyricky,  get help from the compiz chat room
<photo1> trying to install vendetta
<lowlux> how do i get compiz to do that cube block thing?
<prettyricky> great thanks
<lowlux> the 3d cube?
<drivetrax> was told.. 3d windows was not a plugin in gutsy.. but is on their compz wiki as a featured plugin, because.. it is not working in gutsy
<MrKeishii> how do you install a GDM theme?
<ACubed> hi everyone
<gopper> hi
<annodomini> In case anyone is interested, after some further debugging, it tuns out that I only have issues with resuming if I suspended by closing the lid; any other way of suspending and the computer resumes just fine.
<MrKeishii> how do you install a GDM theme?
<ACubed> how is everyone
<deathmask> ez, i installed 8.04 on a box prior running 7.10 for many months (without complains) and now with the new compiz my windows won't show any shadows anymore (all other compiz fx work pretty goodd), also i'm not able to enable them by tweaking settings in ccsm... did anyone have the same issue maybe?
<ACubed> mrkeishii google
<astro76> annodomini: did you change the setting to suspend on lid close yourself? because the default is blank screen? sorry if I'm stating the obvious
<laeg> !iso
<ubot5> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Shadow_X> i get a fatal error: "impossible to install package: ubuntu-desktop. please report this as a bug" while trying to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10. any suggestions?
<shoot^> getting to the point right now where vista is looking attractive... Hardy + ATI = :'(
<annodomini> astro76: I changed no settings that I can recall; unless it was a long time ago.
<lakotajames> I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10, now flash doesn't work.
 * Shadow_X slaps shoot^. SNAP OUT OF IT MAN!!!
<annodomini> Suspend on lid closing worked just fine in Gutsy and before.
<Farnaby> unop I think I am missing something here... not sure how the udev would automount it but then again you said it is tricky
<lakotajames> help?
<astro76> annodomini: check system > prefs > power management, the default is actually blank screen
<nickrud> Shadow_X, report it as a bug?
<MrKeishii> nvm i got it
<drivetrax> Failed to execute child process "amdcccle" (No such file or directory)
<fevel> my sound is really low, even when its on loudest
<nickrud> Shadow_X, and maybe remove some 3d party stuff, that's the biggest cause of broken packages.
<fevel> I am using alsa
<annodomini> astro76: Yes, I have suspend set, but that's what I want.
<deathmask> fevel: check the whole chain (master, pcm, wave)
<astro76> annodomini: oh ok... still interesting
<lakotajames> how do i fix flash?
<drivetrax> Yeah.. because I got rid of it, and ATI left their Catalyst control center item on my Menu list
<deathmask> fevel: if one of those 3 is low you won't be able to put it higher than this
<fevel> deathmask,  how?
<deathmask> fevel: uh, any mixer app... :)
<annodomini> I don't see why suspend on lid closed should do anything different than suspend on suspend key or the power button.
<fevel> got it
<deathmask> fevel: i'm not sure if alsamixer will still work with the new sound thing...
<corq-FL> after an update, Firefox 3 was installed on Hardy; I still have firefox *2*  installed (and you like to keep it) but suddenly now my add-ons are all disabled, citing they are incompatible with firefox 3...I have attempted de-installing FF3, but trying to install the add-ons now creates errors in FF2. Is there a link or known remedy?
<lakotajames> flash stopped working... how do i fix it? i just upgraded from 7.10.
<deathmask> fevel: but if it does, try aptitude install alsamixer and run it
<corq-FL> would like to keep it, rather
<fevel> thanks deathmask  pcm was a little lower?
<QuadForce> can someone give me some guidance? ... I have 8.04 installed.. by default I am able to get my LCD's full res of 1920x1080.. Of course I am trying to enable advanced desktop effects, but when I enable restricted driver I am unable to get the full screen resolution... I've tried everything I can think of.. I believe it is the lcd i'm using as I can plug in another lcd and it works fine autodetecting it...   my LCd is lvm-37w3... so a
<QuadForce> nyone know what I should do?
<fevel> deathmask,  maybe I can tweak to get even higher volume?
<deathmask> fevel: think so...
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: define stopped working
<photo1> chmod +x ./vendetta-linux-ia32-installer.sh but...i didn't see anything apear
<drivetrax> quaddi,  -- what video card?
<QuadForce> 8800GT
<deathmask> fevel: well i won't recommend that, on most sound drivers under linux you are able to put it higher than "maximal" values under windows, which will result in distorting signals, nevermind what comes behind your soundcard
<deathmask> fevel: so if you wanna make it louder use your amplifier :)
<simonft2> I was having trouble with wireless, and somebody here told me to compile a Kernal, but im not sure which to compile.
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: check if flashplugin-nonfree is installed is this a clean install or upgrade does locate libflashsupport.so find anything?
<deathmask> fevel: so you won't get distortions
<lowlux> how do i get the 3D UBE TO WORK?
<deathmask> fevel: also use sane settings
<lakotajames> gnomefreak: speedtest.net gives error: Speedtest.net requires at least version 7 of Flash. Please update your client. 		
<lakotajames> If you have version 7 or newer installed but are still getting this message, then make sure you have JavaScript enabled. We use the very popular JavaScript package SWFObject to detect your Flash version. If you are certain that JavaScript is enabled, then there could be an error in your Flash installation. This problem is usually solved by uninstalling and then reinstalling Flash. If that does not help, then visit our Question
<lowlux> cube
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: does youtube work?
<deathmask> lowlux: aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kindofabuzz> how can i install KDE without it becoming Kubuntu?
<Sake> how do I get mp3 working in ubuntu?
<drivetrax> QuadForce,  -- what does /etc/X11/xorg.conf tell you, devices are?
<deathmask> kindofabuzz: sudo aptitude install kde
<lowlux> i have that... but that 3d box cube is not there?
<astro76> annodomini: my guess would be the problem has nothing to do with suspend, but something with the ACPI lid switch mechanism
<deathmask> boh :)
<photo1> try playing an mp3 file
<deathmask> not
<photo1> it will recommend an mp3 package to help make it work
<eduardo> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my computer crashes just after i log in. Then I did ctrl+alt+f1 just before it crashes, and its not a normal crash, is kernel panic, can anyone help? PLEASE
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: it might be that site
<Sake> photo1, Tried it. It gives me a codec error
<deathmask> not easy to keep look on the chatflow here, just too much :)
<annodomini> astro76: Possibly. It is waking up, I can ssh to it after opening the lid, but the screen just never turns on.
<kindofabuzz> deathmask: kde or kde4?
<lakotajames> gnomefreak: no.
<photo1> hold on let me give you the package name
<deathmask> kindofabuzz: i think it will still feature kde3.x
<Sake> and is there a good winamp-like mp3 player? Possibly one that integrates into the top menu in gnome?
<deathmask> kindofabuzz: but not sure
<fevel> deathmask,  what do you man amplifiers? Bigger sound device?
<drivetrax> QuadForce,  don't paste.. just say
<deathmask> kindofabuzz: i just know "kde" is a meta package which install kde with sum appz
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone having a problem with compiz manager after the final upgrade to 8.04? mine is fubard....can't access it or anything without messing up my screens
<kindofabuzz> well there is a kde4 in repos
<astro76> annodomini: oh... I know how to fix that, a quick fix is switch to a Virtual Console (ctrl+alt+F1) and then back to X (ctrl+alt+F7)
<QuadForce> drivetrax, : currently i'm using default xorg as I'm only able to get full res this way, so currently just default screen
<astro76> annodomini: if that does it I can show you a permanent fix
<deathmask> fevel: uhm no.... i mean your pc loudspeakers or your stereo amplifier
<astro76> annodomini: it's just the backlight not coming on probably
<deathmask> fevel: i mean you should not just put all those faders to max level
<deathmask> fevel: it COULD distort
<sparr__> how can i get grep to not print non-printable characters?
<deathmask> fevel: and you should doublecheck that
<eduardo> drivetrax: hey man its Nis2k i found whats going wrong, its not just a normal freeze, its kernel panic, can u please help me?
<CaptainMorgan> how can I remotely change the password of a user- being that I am root
<annodomini> astro76: Nope, that doesn't do it.
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: run locate libflashsupport.so let me know if it finds it
<CaptainMorgan> via ssh
<fevel> deathmask,  ok, thankfor the help man
<deathmask> fevel: no worries :)
<annodomini> If I ssh in, and run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force, and then wake it again, I can get it back.
<fluidd> Stupid quick question!  If I boot off a live cd, and go to /boot/grub, whats the grub syntax to make it re-scan for bootable partitions?
<drivetrax> QuadForce,  -- I had a low-res screen issue after using ATI restricted drivers.. and they helped me in Compiz chat room here on freenode.. it was a lengthy process.. to clean and rid myself of those drivers..
<kindofabuzz> deathmask: that's the thing though, i think after i install it all the K packages are visible in gnome, it mixes the menus, unless they fixed that
<kitche> CaptainMorgan: man usermod there is other ways but I use usermod myself
<Joe_CoT> hey, anyone really familiar with grub? I installed ubuntu from a usb stick, and for some reason it installed grub to the stick, not the harddrive (detected the stick as the first hard drive). I can load ubuntu if i put the stick in . How do i move grub from the stick to the hard drive?
<QuadForce> drivetrax, : i've used all the drivers I can find
<nixbox> i installed windows and wiped the ubuntu bootloader, i do not have the live CD anymore, is there a way to restore ubuntu bootloader or boot into ubuntu other than using the live CD?
<deathmask> fluidd: what you probably try to do is not so easy but there are step by step howtos on how to do it in many google hits, check that.....
<astro76> annodomini: darn
<kindofabuzz> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<QuadForce> had 2 ppl remote in and still unable to get it working :(
<annodomini> astro76: Yeah, it is a bit odd.
<fluidd> deathmask,  thanks brother.. i'm pretty sure i've done it before, and it was pretty easy
<unop> annodomini, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<photo1> i can't be sure about the packages to be honest..i am new to ubuntu to be honest sorry
<amenado> Joe_CoT-> isnt that what you wanted to boot from usb?
<deathmask> kindofabuzz: it WILL mix the menus. yeah. which is pretty much sane because many gnome ppl like to use kde appz and vice versa hehe :)
<deathmask> fluidd: HAH :)
<eduardo> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my computer crashes just after i log in. Then I did ctrl+alt+f1 just before it crashes, and its not a normal crash, its kernel panic, can anyone help? PLEASE
<annodomini> unop: think you were looking for someone else
<Joe_CoT> amenado, to install. now I want to boot from the hard drive
<deathmask> fluidd: as you just got interwebz you can just google so no worries hehe
<fluidd> hehe
<amenado> Joe_CoT-> do you have ubuntu also on the hd?
<unop> annodomini, aye, i was, sorry :)
<nikitis> Ok, is there some kind of linux program that can amplify the volume of my sound?  I've got everything turned up, but I have a noisy room, and there has to be a way to do this
<unop> fluidd, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<drivetrax> QuadForce,  the process was .. finding out what xorg.conf said as devices, and being sure that the bottom showed "composit "0" or "1" was set correct.. and using fglrx.. Mesa drivers under the ATI card
<niuq> i upgraded ubuntu, to 8.04, and everything is working well except for my touchpad, that is not working...
<justdave> if I have multiple video devices available, is there something I can pass the kernel via grub to tell it which one to use as the default screen?
<amenado> Joe_CoT-> what do you have on your hard disk?
<Joe_CoT> amenado, Ubuntu is completely installed on the hard drive. I just need to put grub on the hard drive.
<Duomo_CL> hi everybody... i'm newbie at ubuntu (and linux)... i installed 8.04 version.. but i have this problem: I have an integrated motherboard ecs p4m800-m7... with VIA/S3 UniChrome IGP... with LiveCD I got 1024x768.. but after installing i can't get more than 800x600.. i've search... but i'm kinda lost... could anybody help me?
<QuadForce> using x-config I get this
<QuadForce> Identifier     "Device0"
<fluidd> unop, I'm not trying to install it natively, though.  I read it.  I'm just trying to get it to re-scan
<Joe_CoT> amenado, but right now i need to put the usb stick in for it to boot, because grub ended up installed on the usb stick
<deathmask> nikitis: oh you actually could add gain to your mp3s but you don't want that. check mixer levels (master, pcm and wave) first, 2nd: check your amplifier or your speakers and turn those up
<fluidd> It's aready installed.
<tim168> what program can i use to make a tiled composition of images ?
<noroot> i am downloading latest ubuntu version using jigdo and I see how many of those i will proably never need. like 23 mb gimp help etc... and the big open office. is thr a way to download only base system debs or only the debs u need and their dependencies and make a iso out of it that will install this system. later on i can add more programs using synaptic. can anyone point me in the right...
<noroot> ...direction ??
<nikitis> deathmask, everything is turned up
<amenado> Joe_CoT-> the install on the hard disk does not have its own grub ?
<photo1> when you play an mp3 file it should offer you to search for a codec and it should find it quickly to be honest
<unop> fluidd, see the note on the grub find command on that page
<astro76> !minimal | noroot
<ubot5> noroot: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nikitis> deathmask,  all the way.  I need something that can hack my sound settings or something and push more volume out
<deathmask> nikitis: if you're absolutely sure check your amp/speakers...
<eduardo> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my computer crashes just after i log in. Then I did ctrl+alt+f1 just before it crashes, and its not a normal crash, its kernel panic, can anyone help? PLEASE
<nikitis> deathmask, i have fans in here
<deathmask> nikitis: well it's probably one of those 3 faders in your chain...
<unop> fluidd, also, if fdisk -l lists a * against a partition, that partition is marked as bootable
<deathmask> nikitis: hmmm.
<nikitis> deathmask, just need it a few decibles louder
<Joe_CoT> amenado, no. when ubuntu installed, it installed grub to the first hard drive. which was the usb stick (and has to be the usb stick to get install to work)
<niuq> any help getting my touchpad work again after ubuntu 8.04 upgrading
<drivetrax> QuadForce,  possible to find a nick named 'Curs0r'  over in #Compiz-Fusion ?
<nikitis> deathmask, don't care if it will blow my speakers
<nikitis> deathmask, i need it
<deathmask> nikitis: lmao :)
<nikitis> deathmask, is there anything else?
<noroot> astro76: thank you. i will explore this
<photo1> "i need it"???
<nikitis> deathmask, please god tell me yes
<Sake> Anybody know a good winamp-like mp3 player? Possibly one that integrates into the top menu in gnome?
<dupin> hi
<deathmask> nikitis: well you could use the equalizer of your mp3 player
<niuq> Sake: xmms
<amenado> Joe_CoT-> okay, you can boot off of your usb or livecd and then install grub-install on the hard disk
<deathmask> nikitis: like in audacious or beep-media-player there is a fader on the very left of your equalizer which you can put up
<nikitis> deathmask, would that work with volume with say, WINE programs?
<deathmask> nikitis: it's the gain fader
<deathmask> nikitis: no
<Michael88> can anyone help me with a wifi connection betwen a PocketPC (WM5) and ubuntu
<Michael88> ???
<nikitis> deathmask, yea i don't need it for mp3's
<deathmask> nikitis: then no idea bro :)
<nikitis> deathmask, i need it for total volume
<deathmask> nikitis: get a bigger amp :)
<jbroome__> one that goes to 11
<amenado> Michael88-> which one is acting as AP or are you doing adhoc?
<nikitis> deathmask, where does the mixer store the volume settings, it's got to be some kind of number somewhere like e.g. 200 for full volume,  Maybe I can hack it and put it to 250
<tim168> how do i take 24 images and create a 4*6 matrix ?
<deathmask> nikitis: well i got speakers that are 120cm in height here so i can't complain about max levels for sure :)
<Michael88> adhoc mode
<nikitis> deathmask, against recommened settings
<deathmask> hmmm
<joanki> can anyone recommend a really comprehensive flashcard program for linux?
<Twim4> why do i have inet on the 2.6.22 kernel but on 2.6.24-16 not?
<joanki> the one in ubuntu is not good enough for me i want actually flashcards
<Duomo_CL> ﻿hi everybody... i'm newbie at ubuntu (and linux)... i installed 8.04 version.. but i have this problem: I have an integrated motherboard ecs p4m800-m7... with VIA/S3 UniChrome IGP... with LiveCD I got 1024x768.. but after installing i can't get more than 800x600.. i've search... but i'm kinda lost... could anybody help me?
<nikitis> deathmask,  you can do anything in linux, your telling me this isn't possible?
<lakotajames>  gnomefreak: locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<Twim4> !ubuntu german
<ubot5> Factoid ubuntu german not found
<deathmask> nikitis: i don't think you can hack it, it will be somewhere in /proc or directly on the hardware mixer i think, again, check your mixer app to display ALL output faders and double check those, especially master/pcm/wav
<Twim4> !german
<ubot5> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: libflashsupport.so shouldnt be anywhere near that
<amenado> !who | Michael88
<ubot5> Michael88: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<compotatoj> What is the default language for Ubuntu? Is it US English? What I'm getting at is why when I update my packages with apt, it always fails to fetch the Translation-en_US files. Does anyone know how to stop this from happening or why they don't exist?
<Michael88> amenado: i want to share the internet from ubuntu to the pocketpc via a USB wifi adaptor
<lakotajames> I typed "locate libflashsupport.so" and that is what it returned.
<lakotajames> gnomefreak:﻿I typed "locate libflashsupport.so" and that is what it returned.
<tcpdumpgod> libballi TIMMMAYYY!!!
<amenado> Michael88-> okay, set your desktop wifi to ad-hoc mode then
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: thats odd and you said upgrade to hardy right?
<amenado> Michael88-> same thing with your pocketpc
<jonas3d> would anyone be able to help me with a apache/php problem?
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to "repair" my broken 8.04 system?  It boots, but I can't install the new kernel, or the nvidia graphics drivers - just nv.
<orudie> whats the best media player for ubuntu ?
<eduardo> Question: ever since i upgraded ubuntu my computer crashes just after i log in. Then I did ctrl+alt+f1 just before it crashes, and its not a normal crash, its kernel panic, can anyone help? PLEASE
<lakotajames> yep. from gusty.
<LjL> !best > orudie    (orudie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lwizardl> hi
<lakotajames> gnomefreak:﻿yep. from gusty
<orudie> whats a good media player for ubuntu ?
<amrik> compotatoj: i get the same thign too
<LjL> eduardo: file a bug, i'd say
<Michael88> amenado: oky
<LjL> orudie: do try asking in #ubuntu-bots.
<eduardo> LjL: i cant get into my system so i can file a bug
<LjL> orudie: there are quite a few listed.
<lwizardl> anyone here have a Digiwave or Twinhan 103G DVB card?
<compotatoj> amrik, I know if you unset LANG it fixes it, but i'm not sure if that is bad
<LjL> eduardo: well you can file it from anywhere else
<LjL> !bugs > eduardo    (eduardo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<CaptainMorgan> is there STILL a problem with the Netbeans installer and Compiz ??? wtf
<dupin> orudie : I use Mplayer,other wil tell you Amarok,XMMS........
<amrik> compotatoj: hmm I thought it only started happening when I installed other language (japanese) support
<eduardo> LjL: im getting this "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!"
<LjL> eduardo: anyway, you could try starting the system with the "noapic" or "noacpi" or "irqpoll" kernel options, although these are just standard things to try, not really specifically relevant to a kernel panic per se
<RyanPrior> CaptainMorgan: there's a problem with a lot of things and Compiz. I use compositing Metacity and I see far fewer bugs.
<RyanPrior> LjL: what do those options do?
<nikitis> ah man
<mattd> if i have a long-running process (up to 40 minutes, for example), is crontab ok to use?
<LjL> eduardo: that means it's not necessarily a kernel problem, but might be an ubuntu specific problem
<drivetrax> RyanPrior,   I do that instead of proprietary restricted driver
<mattd> its a python script
<eduardo> LjL: any ideas?
<linkmaster03> How do I reinstall the gnome volume applet? I installed a patch for OSS but I don't use OSS anymore
<laeg> can i not edit the places menu? right clicking the menubar and selecting edit menu only seems to let me edit applications and system
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: hold on a minute please i have others im working with and i need this site . there is a profile in /usr/lib/mozilla somewhere please make sure libflashsupport.so isnt there you WILL see libflashplayer.so please dont confuse them
<LjL> RyanPrior: well, noacpi disables acpi, noapic disables some fancy interrupt controller that new computers have, and irqpoll handles interrupts in an egregiously slow manner, i think. anyway, they solve some assorted set of problems at times
<lwizardl> I'm trying to install my Digiwave 103G DVB-S card and I don't know what I need to do to install this card. I'm a DVB newbie
<shamus> can somebody help me with something? I just installed 8.04 last night and I only get sound from when im inside of firefox, and not inside anything else. I installed all the codecs and still it doesn't work. Does anybody have any ideas?
<eduardo> LjL: how can i enable acpi?
<linkmaster03> How do I reinstall the gnome volume applet? I installed a patch for OSS but I don't use OSS anymore
<orudie> if i get vlc media player
<RyanPrior> LjL: interesting. My USB system dies under load unless I run with noapic, irqpoll, and pci=routeirq, but I never knew what they did other than making my desktop gawd-awful slow.
<orudie> will it include all the codecs
<RyanPrior> orudie: VLC comes with codecs included.
<x45> is their anything for linux, thats like fruityloops?
<photo1> oh my god its working!!!
<eduardo> LjL: so theres anything i can do eh?
<photo1> one problem solved..about .. a few to go
<RyanPrior> x45, what is fruity loops?
<RyanPrior> !alternatives | also, x45
<ubot5> also, x45: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<eduardo> LjL: i didnt have any problems with 7.10
<LjL> eduardo: ideas, no, links from google, yes. check out this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/149639
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 149639 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Kernel panic - not syncing:  Attempted to kill the idle task" [High,Won't fix]
<charles|64> hey guys how do i assign  non-standard launcher to a key stroke on the keyboard? IE launch pidgin with ctrl+alt+p ?
<eduardo> LjL: thanks but i cant access firefox :S
<RyanPrior> What happened to Ubotu???
<deathmask> you killed him
<x45> Ryan52, professional music studio
<deathmask> you bastidz
<deathmask> MISS DIAZ
<x45> RyanPrior, professional music studio
<RequinB4> I'm trying to get my broadcom wireless to work on gutsy, anyone hit that yet
<shamus>  can somebody help me with something? I just installed 8.04 last night and I only get sound from when im inside of firefox, and not inside anything else. I installed all the codecs and still it doesn't work. Does anybody have any ideas?
<tcpdumpgod> I am so freaking ELITE!
<tcpdumpgod> I AM GOD!
<CaptainMorgan> compiz is once again not worth it
<charles|64> RequinB4: restricded device manager
<LjL> eduardo: not even w3m?
<deathmask> flstudio is absolutely good and professional too imo
<eduardo> LjL: thats what im getting bug 149639, ubot 5 just said it, it there anything i can do now?
<RyanPrior> x45: Ardour 2 is the best professional-quality sound studio for Linux, I think.
<RequinB4> charles|64, Doesn't exactly work without internet :P
<LjL> tcpdumpgod: you'll be a banned god, if you don't stop being "funny"
<eduardo> !bug 149639
<deathmask> it's able by all means to make high quality tunes with flstudio which you actually can't distinguish from studio productions.
<Ryan52> x45: what?
<lakotajames> gnomefreak: neither is there,
<charles|64> RequinB4: indeed do you have a hardwire you can plug in to?
<charles|64> hey guys how do i assign  non-standard launcher to a key stroke on the keyboard? IE launch pidgin with ctrl+alt+p ?
<LjL> eduardo, it's just the link i gave you. find a web browser to open it. w3m would do, if you can't access X.
<RyanPrior> x45: If you're doing multimedia work, I suggest giving Ubuntu Studio a try - it's designed especially with multimedia professionals as the target user/
<RequinB4> charles|64, no, i don't
<tcpdumpgod> Sorry LjL =)
<tcpdumpgod> I'll cease and desist
<deathmask> charles|64: depends on your desktop-environment or window manager
<eduardo> LjL: how do i access w3m?
<niuq> why the upgrade of ubuntu 8.04, it messed with a lot of stuffs, like disabling my touchpad (still not working), netbeans is not working..
<gnomefreak> lakotajames: good thats one flash bug your not getting only 300,000+ more
<RyanPrior> Ryan52: He got your name confused with mine via tab completion probably.
<orudie> does anyone know how to set up my two monitors in a SEPARATE configuration ?
<charles|64> deathmask: gnome
<Ryan52> ah...
<deathmask> charles|64: then in the keyboard preferences somewhere i bet
<LjL> eduardo: type "w3m" in a terminal. although i don't know what state your system is in (i.e. how you're accessing the internet in the first place)
<Sindacious> would anyone know what module I would need to install to remedy this error, http://pastebin.com/m239e9e22
<dupin> eduardo : from terminal
<charles|64> deathmask: yeah but i didnt see execute command options lol
<eduardo> LjL: maybe i can run elkins?
<DefineKThyne> I've got a bit of an issue with DVD playback on my gutsy install, mainly that DVDs don't play in either Totem or VLC. any ideas/suggestions?
<LjL> eduardo: w3m is similar to elinks (and i'd suggest links2 anyway)
<deathmask> charles|64: w00t
<shamus> I can only get sound from firefox, and from nothing else, can anybody help me?
<deathmask> charles|64: do i realy have to take my laptop now to have a look? :)
<deathmask> charles|64: ok
<deathmask> charles|64: since i'm a gentle person
<deathmask> charles|64: lemme look
<deathmask> *grabs laptop*
<FloodBot1> deathmask: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orudie> can anyone help me set up my two monitors in as separate configuration ?
<RyanPrior> shamus: Try closing out of Firefox and making sure the Firefox task is killed.
<charles|64> deathmask: you are a gentleman and a scholar
<eduardo_> LjL: didnt work
<deathmask> charles|64: 1sec :)
<LjL> eduardo_: "didn't work" alone doesn't help me
<deathmask> orudie: if you got nvidia gfx card it's pretty easy
<charles|64> deathmask: ok
<McJester> how do I restart desktop from tty1
<deathmask> FloodBot1: i'm not flooding, i just type fast! :)
<luigi> !it
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RyanPrior> McJester: sudo restart now
<Jangari> I'm having a bit of trouble installing sunbird 0.8, I've extracted the archive to /usr/local/, but what then? There's a 'sunbird-bin' executable and a 'sunbird' shell script
<LjL> deathmask: and overusing Enter :)
<Jangari> neither of which appear to work
<Ravenkin> Anyone have any suggestions as to why my screen goes blank after 10 minutes of idle?  And I checked both screen saver and power settings, and neither should be doing it.
<eduardo_> LjL: w3m didnt work
<RyanPrior> McJester: sorry, sudo reboot now
<eduardo_> LjL: i wasnt able to open it
<LjL> eduardo_: right, what did it say?
<RequinB4> I'm trying to get broadcom wireless to work, but i have no hard line to get all the updates
<McJester> I don't want to reboot, I just want to restart the gui
<genii> Jangari: Um, it's in the repositories
<eduardo_> LjL: it toggled a list of commands
<caleb_> I keep on getting this error on hardy when i shut down the computer or run the command dmesg
<caleb_> atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known.
<caleb_> atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x8d on isa0060/serio0).
<caleb_> Help please! it makes the shutdown extremely long.
<RequinB4> !paste
<FloodBot1> caleb_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> eduardo_: ah yes, you need to give it the address. "w3m http://blah"
<dupin> eduardo_ : read man w3m to see options
<Jangari> only 0.7 is in the repos, genii, and 0.7 isn't compatible with google calendar extension
<shamus> McJester: Hit control Alt Backspace
<RyanPrior> McJester: Ah. In that case, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<corollax> to(ctrl alt backspace only works if you're already in X)
<RyanPrior> shamus: That only works when you're in X, not when you're in TTY.
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me how I can download this module, MLDBM ?
<corollax> does anyone have any experience troubleshooting ATI drivers?
<Sindacious> download/install that is :)
<astro76> McJester: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<shamus> Has anyone had hardy crash alot?
<McJester> unknown initscript
<eduardo_> LjL: how do i search for something in google with w3m?
<RequinB4> Can someone help me get my broacom wireless working?  I don't have a hard line to get all of the hardy updates, and i've already tried manually installing the firmware that the restricted drivers manager failed to get.
<genii> Jangari: This is for an older version but the instructions still apply http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278206
<astro76> McJester: what version of ubuntu do you have? kubuntu?
<Jangari> thanks genii
<McJester> kubuntu 7.10 livecd
<McJester> PPC
<Randomist> ﻿Are XFCE and GNOME the only two desktop/window managers that use GTK?
<astro76> McJester: replace gdm with kdm
<shamus> Since i've installed ubuntu, i've had 10 kernel panics (since yesterday) should I reinstall?
<deathmask> charles|64: allright i just have a look and i think the gnome developers are just hiding configurability from us users to make things "easier"... so you would probably have to use a workaround (e.g. an application like hotkeys)
<RyanPrior> McJester: You're in the wrong chat room. Use kdm instead of gdm.
<Wavesonics> man, i need some help... I got fglrx drivers + ATI Control center, and when I actually manage to enable the second monitor, the display becomes completed efed. Scrambled... Can anyone please help?
<genii> Jangari: np
<RyanPrior> McJester: and next time ask in #kubuntu
<LjL> eduardo_: hit Tab a couple of times until the cursor is on the textbox. anyway, try giving it the bug's address for a start
<deathmask> charles|64: p   hotkeys                                                           - A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X
<eduardo_> shamus: how are you getting this panics?
<charles|64> deathmask: its not that important lol but thanks
<McJester> thanks
<RequinB4> Can someone help me get my broacom wireless working?  I don't have a hard line to get all of the hardy updates, and i've already tried manually installing the firmware that the restricted drivers manager failed to get.
<shamus> eduardo: doing anything. just firefox and pidgin open
<RyanPrior> shamus: That sounds like it's probably a hardware problem. Do you get kernel panics in the LiveCD?
<eduardo_> shamus: and it just freezes?
<dwhsix> argh... anybody know about FF2 on Heron?  Try to install webdeveloper (and other plugins) and I get "Firefox could not install the file at... etc xpi... because: unexpected installation error... -203"?
<pjz> how well does a dist-upgrade from gutsy work?
<shamus> RyanPrior: No, not on the live CD
<deathmask> ccharles|64: if you need to find out the keyboard codes you have to enter in the configuration file for hotkeys, you can find them out with an app called "xev" if i'm not entirely in the wrong place mentally now
<RyanPrior> shamus: Perhaps your hard drive is failing, then.
<Wavesonics> anyone know anything that could help me?
<SpinachHead> hi, when installing to laptop if I want wireless support - do i install cd with hardwired network connection first? and do i need linksys wireless drivers?
<eduardo_> shamus: so it just randomly freezes?
<shamus> eduardo: yes. and dies.
<scottywz> msg ubotu policykit
<eduardo_> shamus: im having the same issue
<Pelo> pjz, it works well but do it from the dvd or the alternate cd,  the servers are under too much load for an online upgrade to be quick
<dwhsix> error log has "installLocation has no properties"
<caleb_> RequinB4: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<RyanPrior> SpinachHead: You don't need to have wifi enabled to have it installed - it will automatically detect that your laptop has wifi capability and it will install the driver.
<eduardo_> shamus: what computer do u have?
<Pelo> pjz, and get the dvd or alt-cd with torrents
<shamus> eduardo: Also, firefox 3b5 crashes ALL the time.
<mjs7231> Hey guys
<deathmask> SpinachHead: you should check if you already got a working wireless driver from the livecd. some drivers are included so chances are good it will "just work" :)
<mjs7231> Any C# Developers here?
<deathmask> SpinachHead: very nice nickname btw :)
<SpinachHead> okay, but I don't need to be hardwired to my router and cable connection while instaling?
<RequinB4> caleb_: Well, it wasn't necessary when i installed in gutsy (I just had to manually install the firmware)
<lmiller_> join #selenium
<Pelo> mjs7231,  in ##c
<lmiller_> d'oh
<eduardo_> shamus: im having exactly the same issue
<shamus> eduardo: I built my PC, and my hard drive checks out well in chkdsk
<RyanPrior> mjs7231: There are probably C# developers here, but this is not the right channel for C# discussion.
<deathmask> SpinachHead: probably if the drivers are included, not...
<eduardo_> shamus: what cpu do u have?
<mjs7231> I know this is the Ubuntu Channel, I am just looking for a good C# editor for Ubuntu/Gnome
<shamus> eduardo: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
<SpinachHead> okay.  Yeah, I chose SpinachHead because it was the dumbest most annoying nickname I could think of at the time
<SpinachHead> mono develop
<RyanPrior> eduardo_: Hardy works fine in LiveCD for him but not in hard drive install - it's probably not his memory or his CPU.
<dupin> Wavesonics  :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles
<Pelo> mjs7231, gedit
<deathmask> SpinachHead: love that name hehehe :)
<RequinB4> mjs7231 - gedit, unless you're going ultra hard core
<eduardo_> RyanPrior: yes, mine works ok on live cd aswell
<amrik> help i've booted into ubuntu and my graphics are all messed up
<caleb_> RequinB4: there have been some problems with the driver manager i think
<deathmask> mjs7231: vim
<eduardo_> RyanPrior: were having exactly the same issue
<amrik> is there a way I can reset it into safe mode so I can fix it?
<Pelo> RequinB4, gedit is ultracore
<RequinB4> caleb_: Yeah, i noticed but wasn't sure if that was me
<eduardo_> RyanPrior: same kernel panics
<mjs7231> lol, thanks deathmask. :)
<mjs7231> thanks guys. :)
<RyanPrior> mjs7231: EMACS, Vim, Gedit, MonoDevelop are all decent choices.
<xavierdrums> i love you guys
<SpinachHead> oops, I guess mono is frowned on by ubuntu community right?
<corollax> (gogo vim)
<mjs7231> So I guess I know all the good ones out there already.. :-/
<prettyricky> Does anyone know how I can get my tablet pc to work again with Ubuntu 8.04?
<RequinB4> Pelo: no, butterflies
<Pelo> amrik, hit the esc key on boot right after the bios stuff that will get you in the grub boot menu,  you can select the recovery mode from there
<eduardo_> shamus: it wont work if you reinstall, i tried to do that and didnt work, i think im going back to 7.10
<twistage> This is kind of a weird question, but I have been experimenting with web servers and then removing them. I restarted and apparently one is still running because 127.0.0.1 is responsive, I have looked through all processes and services and I cant find anything resembling the web servers i used, what do I do to kill this thing?
 * Pelo spots the xkcd fan 
 * RequinB4 runs
<juannicolas> Hi, I need to create a crontab job to make bakups for certain folder, where and how do I create it?  I've been reading helps and how to cronjobs and I understand a little but The only hting Im lost is where to put the cron job.
<ohQahTanzinWan> im in winXP trying to install hardy and the installer is dumping saying it requires 256mb of memory.... i have 256mb of ram. help?
<deathmask> ez, i installed 8.04 on a box prior running 7.10 for many months (without complains) and now with the new compiz my windows won't show any shadows anymore (all other compiz fx work pretty goodd), also i'm not able to enable them by tweaking settings in ccsm... did anyone have the same issue maybe?
<RequinB4> Can someone help me get my broacom wireless working?  I don't have a hard line to get all of the hardy updates, and i've already tried manually installing the firmware that the restricted drivers manager failed to get.
<Fishscene> !broadcom
<prettyricky> I remember having to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but dont remember how I did it with 7.10
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<shamus> eduardo: same. the kernel panics and massive bugs in 8.04 make it completely unusable.
<Pelo> RequinB4, ndiswrapper with the windows driver
<kupesoft> What's the best email notifier taskbar app
<xavierdrums> http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper
<xavierdrums> that site will save lives
<RyanPrior> ohQahTanzinWan: Make sure all your other programs are closed. If that doesn't work, try reinstalling Windows.
<eduardo_> shamus: ahh finally someone understands me
<jbroome__> !best > kupesoft
<mixandgo> how do I change the compiz theme ? I have isntalled one with emerald theme manager, but how do I enable it
<kupesoft> !best
<ubot5> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<RyanPrior> ohQahTanzinWan: I said reinstall, but I said reboot. Oops.
<RequinB4> Pelo, aww, but that requires me to go find the CD in the mess i call an office
<Pelo> RequinB4, the ndiswrapper should be on the ubuntu install cd,  in pools uner restricted, under N ,  two packages
<eduardo_> shamus: check this bug 149639
<ohQahTanzinWan> RyanPrior: okay ill try that. *shrug*
<kupesoft> Can anyone recommend a taskbar email notifier? (re: jbroome__)
<shamus> eduardo: I know, when someone says that something is broken about ubuntu on the internet, they act like you must be lieing or something.
<xavierdrums> Anyone that needs Broadcom help refer to this site http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper
<Pelo> RequinB4,  there is only so much I can do for you ,  not even emac has a "clean-office" command
<RequinB4> Pelo, Now if bill gates had thought of THAT, we'd ALL be in trouble
<eduardo_> shamus: lol yea
<corollax> no, but it does have butterflies. ^,^
<thoreauputic> xavierdrums: unless they rub Ubuntu on ppc - ndiswrapper won't help then
<tcpdumpgod> If anyone has any ADVANCED issues they need help on, please let me know. Please DO NOT ask me about 3D effects not working, you not being able to install something, or your sound not working.
<jonas3d> I have a webserver I recently had some trouble with so I backed everything up and reinstalled everything.  Now php will not work correctly.  Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> xavierdrums I just setup my bcm43xx and all I had to do was my updates and click on the icon afterwards ro enable the broadcom driver.. it did everything else
<eduardo_> shamus: ive benn asking for help for more tha 2 hours now, and no help
<xavierdrums> thoreauputic: touche
 * Pelo won'T tell anyone that he coded a little LISP scrit with  $cleanoffice -r in it 
<RequinB4> Pelo, can I use a gutsy CD or do i have to burn a hardy one
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<justdave> if I have multiple video devices available, is there something I can pass the kernel via grub to tell it which one to use as the default screen? (Intel 845GM chipset)
<Wavesonics> same here eduardo, except for several days for me, just depends of people who are present can help you
<Onyx> I just upgraded Ubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04, and now sudo is broken, and I can't log in from outside of gdm.  Anyone have an idea how I can stop gdm from starting up so I can fix this?  Moreover, has anyone else run into this?
<Pelo> RequinB4, the gutsy version might work but no garranties
<eduardo_> Wavesonics: whats your prob?
<KooperKool> !hi
<ubot5> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shamus> eduardo: i cant have firefox open and play music at the same time. VLC or firefox crashes. why would they release something so broken?
<KooperKool> Where's ubotu?
<eduardo_> shamus: i dont have a clue
<Pelo> Onyx, recovery mode, his esc after the bios stuff when you boot,  you'll get the grub menu , recovery mode
<unop> Onyx, can you step down into a virtual terminal.   CTRL+ALT+F1
<eduardo_> shamus: but its completly unusable
<orudie> can anyone help me configure my two displays as separate displays on nvidia 8800 gt vid card ?
<thoraxe> anyone know why atheros/madwifi might not connect on boot automatically but i can do everything manually ok?
<thoreauputic> shamino_: not everyone seems to have this problem...
<Pelo> ubot5,  is available ,
<ubot5> Factoid is available , not found
<ubot5> Pelo: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<xyzpaw> does anyone know how i can make a bluetooth headset work on ubuntu?
<KooperKool> ok
<KooperKool> ok
<Onyx> unop: Yes, but I can't log into that virtual terminal.... when I type my login it goes back to the login screen like nothing happened.
<thoreauputic> aargh sorry shamino_ - I meant shamus
<Jack_Sparrow> shamus eduardo_ Please ask a question regarding the problem and stop the discussion.  If you need to discuss it.. please join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<shamus> eduardo: yeah. this is really bothering me.
<xyzpaw> can i use the windows drivers i got from dell?
<Sindacious> could anyone tell me how I would install Perl6?
<Pelo> as you can see ubot5  is barely adequate
<Wavesonics> eduardo_: I can't for the life of me get dual displays working with my ATI card, using the resolution tool or the ATI control center
<dupin> shamus : every Ubuntu version need some polish so give develops time
<unop> Onyx, no error messages spit out there?
<daniellefong> Hello. Does anyone know where the default iptables rule file is on ubuntu gutsy?
<Onyx> unop: Nope...
<MaxwellsSilverHa> hi i need help with Ventrilo, im running it off of wine and when i connect to a server it says Failed to get encoder for specified Codec.
<MaxwellsSilverHa> Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 22 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec.       How can i fix this?
<KooperKool> when I try to install compiz i get this:
<eduardo_> Wavesonics: jeez im not good in that field
<Pelo> xyzpaw,  the windows driver thing is only good for  wifi cards ,  check your headset model in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, let me know if you cant get it solved and i'll help you out.
<KooperKool> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz
<KooperKool> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<KooperKool> Sorry, try again.
<KooperKool> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<KooperKool> Reading package lists... Done
<KooperKool> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot1> KooperKool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Sindacious, you'd have to compile it from source
<eduardo_> shamus: its so annoying.. i will lose all of my info
<RequinB4> !paste
<Wavesonics> ya :/ , whats your problem eduardo_?
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eduardo_> shamus: just because of a lame upgrade
<shamus> eduardo: just back it up onto a seperate drive
<geoce> i have got a ati hd 2600Pro AGP
<Sindacious> unop, is there a place I can get it form?
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo_ please create a sep home and you will never have that problem again.
<geoce> i like activate acceleration 3D
<MaxwellsSilverHa> Failed to get encoder for specified Codec.
<MaxwellsSilverHa> Unable to initialize outbound codec (GSM 6.10 - 22 KHz, 16 bit): Unable to find the specified codec.
<harris> hhheyyyyyyyyy GUYSS help me....... I just Installed UBUNTU and i can't find the IRC client software.......
<geoce> but see a white screen
<amrik> Pelo: ok so i ran x reconfigure and it works, thanks!
<RyanPrior> MaxwellsSilverHa: ask in #winehq
<RequinB4> Wow... it amazes me how the devs assume everyone has internet connection...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<eduardo_> Jack_Sparrow: what do u mean creating a sep home?
<Wavesonics> geoce, download hte restricted proprietary ATI driver fglrx
<geoce> why is the problem?
<harris> hhheyyyyyyyyy GUYSS help me....... I just Installed UBUNTU and i can't find the IRC client software.......
<MaxwellsSilverHa> thanks!!
<ibleed> .
<amrik> harris: sudo apt-get install xchat
<harris> where can I find it
<geoce> Wavesonics, yes, black screen...
<shamus> eduardo: Did you by any chance burn your copy to a dvd?
<RyanPrior> harris: xchat is available in Applications -> Internet, but I suggest the Chatzilla extension for Firefox.
<RequinB4> harris: Pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo_ http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<orudie> can anyone help me configure my two displays as separate displays on nvidia 8800 gt vid card ?
<eduardo_> shamus: 7.10 or 8.04
<caleb_> harris: this is an irc chat, how can you be on it without a irc client? anyway you can try chatzilla firefox extension
<Wavesonics> it produces a black screen when you enable it? man idk then, sorry geoce
<shamus> eduardo: 8.04
<jdfoote1> Hi - let my preface by saying that I'm a Linux n00b - I tried to move my /home to a new partition so that I could do a fresh install, and then tried to move it back, because that didn't work, and now I need help... ;) Anyone up to the challenge?
<eduardo_> Jack_Sparrow: that seem to be a good idea, but shitty heron wont let me use my system :)
<geoce> yes, black screen.
<harris> thnnnxx
<eduardo_> shamus: no i did an online upgrade
<geoce> install drivers of ati, white screen
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo_ please tone down your attitue and language
<ikex> is anyone having else having staticy sound output?(was fine in 7.10)
<RyanPrior> jdfoote1: No need to move the files back! You can just mount the parition your home files are on as /home.
<Jack_Sparrow> eduardo_ you can save your home with any live cd
<RequinB4> !anyone
<mneptok> harris: lay off the <capslock>
<ubot5> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, i've uninstalled apache2, php5, libapache-mod-php5  reinstalled them over and over and can't get it to work again.  I even tried going in and enabling it with a2enmod but it claims its not here
<geoce> install restricted proprietary ati white screen
<corollax> I'm also experiencing geoce's problem. >,<
<eduardo_> Jack_Sparrow: ok, im sorry. but im just pissed the upgrade fucked up my computer
<shamus> eduardo: oh, you might have gotten some corrupt files from the server during the day, because of their servers getting hammered.
<unop> Sindacious, http://www.perlfoundation.org/perl6/index.cgi?perl_6
<RequinB4> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<geoce> :_(
<jdfoote1> Ryan: It wouldn't mount correctly, so I tried to move my backup of the original /home back to /home
<bruenig> hmm
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, do you have a site I can go to on your server so I can see what it is or isnt doing? If you do, PRIVATE MESSAGE it to me so no one screws w/your site.
<RyanPrior> jdfoote1: Is there an error or some sort of additional info you can give us?
<corollax> if I upgraded to hardy via distro upgrade, but it's not quite working properly...
<juannicolas> HOw can i run a cronjob I created??
<corollax> can I reinstall without losing my home directory?
<geoce> ATI is bad company
<bruenig> juannicolas: cron jobs run themselves, that's the idea
<jdfoote1> RyanPrior: Now when I start up I'm getting "File system check failed"
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubot5> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ibleed> anyone use a trackball?  i'm using a new logitech one.  its ok.  wondering if i will like it better than a mouse.  in firefox a button on top of the left thumb button gets clicked often which causes a tab to disappear.  only solution i thought of was somehow trying to remap the buttons on it.  15 years of using a mouse has me wanting to press that at times i shouldn't
<juannicolas> bruenig i know, but I want to test it :S
<RyanPrior> corollax: Back up your important files and then reinstall from scratch, if that's what you want to do.
<astro76> corollax: only if it's a separate partition from the / partition
<RyanPrior> corollax: You can use rsync to do a backup of /home if you want.
<bruenig> juannicolas: then run whatever command or script that is doing it
<corollax> sadly, it's not. >,<
<corollax> rsync?
<geoce> corollax, install envy, but no.
<jdfoote1> X never starts, and the shell starts up
<lowlux> how do i find and install more emblems?
<bruenig> juannicolas: if you are just wanting to see if cron will actually do it and it will be successful, change the job to run every single minute, see if it works, then change it back
<jdfoote1> it says "a log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/chckfs, but I don't even know how to check that
<corollax> geoce: I tried envy, but it screwed up my computer
<jdfoote1> from the shell
<shamus> ibleed: yeah, i've been using one for 6 years. they're great pointing devices and comfortable. but I dont have that problem.
<RyanPrior> jdfoote1: less /var/log/fsck/chckfs
<juannicolas> oki
<RequinB4> jdfoote1 - nano /var/log/fsck/chckfs
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I can get it accessable by you in just a sec.  But one thing it does do it pop up a download dialog with .phtml instead of displaying it
<RyanPrior> RequinB4: why use nano? friggin' bloatware.
<lowlux> how do i lock a folder so NO ONE can get in it with a password everytime?
<corollax> (gogo vim!)
<lowlux> without
<bruenig> ibleed: trackpads and such are obnoxious, after I got a laptop and had no mouse, I stopped using mice and went keyboard only. Now even when a mouse is available, I don't use it because I have gotten so use to laptops where the trackpads are unusable.
<bruenig> ibleed: imo of course
<RequinB4> RyanPrior - meh, tradition mostly
<Renardp> when I try to start an application I have the next error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Renardp> any ideea ?
<corollax> lowlux: would chmod 700 work?
<jdfoote1> Ok - fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sd5 /dev/sda5:
<ibleed> thanks.  i should use the trackball just to save me from carpal tunnel.  just that itchy finger closes my firefox tabs
<jdfoote1> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ....
<lowlux> no?
<jdfoote1> Want me to keep going?
<lowlux> i don't think it did..
<corollax> you're certain?
<rod0009> whats the command for updating?
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know if Technotrend Budget C-1501 is supported in linux? I know the 1500 was, but that's discontinued... Couldn't find anything in google on it
<corollax> they'd need to be logged in as the owner to access it.
<jdfoote1> rod0009: apt-get upgrade
<lowlux> i think i am logged in as admin right now... but i want the folder locked at all times.
<rod0009> ty
<corollax> at ALL times?
<astro76> filthpig: what is it?
<corollax> well chmod 222 would work...
<corollax> they'd see the folder, but they couldn't enter it.
<jdfoote1> rod0009: That's to go to the newest version (i.e., gutsy to hardy)
<genii> rod0009: You might want sudo in front of  it
<corollax> (unless they were root)
<corollax> sudo would be necessary if you don't own the folder or you're not root
<amrik> corollax: if they cant cd into it, chmod a+x it
<filthpig> astro76, dvb-c tv tuner
<corollax> (right -- isn't that the objective? =P )
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Hey guys, i need some help.  I have used ubuntu befor and absolutly love it.  I got a zune so I had to switch back to windows to use it.  Now my windows it totally freaking out and being anoying.  Its sooooo slow and changes stuff without my permition.  It just really sucks but i still need it for my zune.  I tryed to dual boot it with ubuntu but and error came up when i rtyed to resise my partiton.  Somehting like "unable to resise th
<Jack_Sparrow> lowlux What about creating a group and only allowing users of that group access to that folder?
<lowlux> ... how do i get into the folder?
<astro76> filthpig: check MythTV's website for device compatibility
<Jack_Sparrow> lowlux add yourself as a user to that group
<jdfoote1> RyanPrior: Any ideas?
<rencore_> why do i get a weird screen that looks like my screen is cracked when i change to other ttys
<Jack_Sparrow> lowlux just a thought
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Anyone?
<jPratt> I restarted my computer and now i dont get Volume and when i click on volume control it tells me No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<prettyricky> guys where do I can I change my splash screen for Ubuntu 8.04?
<shamus> does anybody have any idea why when i start firefox, any application with sound in the background stops?
<corollax> pretty ricy: system -> administration ->login window
<Lynet> Psyco_Chipmunk: What did you use to resize the partition?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> um
<jPratt> ﻿I restarted my computer and now i dont get Volume and when i click on volume control it tells me No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<rencore_> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu but keep my configuration
<Psyco_Chipmunk> because i thought that how you dual boot lynet
<Psyco_Chipmunk> oh
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Um
<Psyco_Chipmunk> ubuntu
<Lynet> Psyco_Chipmunk: *what* did you use?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> You no, the live cd
<dushich> sorry. i need russian help
<thoreauputic> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lynet> "ru | dushich
<dushich> !ru
<Psyco_Chipmunk> Lynet: i used ubuntu live cd
<dushich> senks
<dushich> sanks))
<dushich> sps
<dushich> ))
<drivetrax> UnetBootin.. can be used to install Gutsy..
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I just tried it on my laptop too... either something is corrupt in the way ubuntu's package dependencies are set up.... or I'm just having horrid luck.
<jPratt> ﻿I restarted my computer and now i dont get Volume and when i click on volume control it tells me No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<drivetrax> UnetBootin.. NO cd needed
<thoreauputic> dushich: we got the idea :) You're welcome
<tcpdumpgod> You dont have apache2.conf configured properly...
<tcpdumpgod> or you dont have something installed.
<tcpdumpgod> I dont have time to wait 15 mins inbetween your responses.
<orudie> how can i untar quetoo-0.6.1.tar.bz2 ?
<Lynet> Psyco_Chipmunk: Oh, didn't know it inculded a partition resize tool. Resizing is kinda deep juju and always backup first type of operation.
<shoot^> guys, if someone can help i'd really appreciate it. I've been trying for hours now. ATI Radeon Laptop + Hardy. X crashes as soon as it gets to the boot screen. Lasts about 20 seconds using the ATI driver. Using VESA it wont let me out of 800x600 without scrambling...
<thoreauputic> orudie: tar xvjf quetoo-0.6.1.tar.bz
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, i've set up 2 servers with out changing anything, same computer but after I formatted it now it refuses to work
<Psyco_Chipmunk> lynet: is there a better way of dual booting?
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: you used the gnome partition editor? you probably have to right click on the partitions in the editor, and click unmount first
<Stroganoff> Psyco_Chipmunk resizing is not a thing i'd recommend. but there's zune support (MTP) in hardy.http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/03/09/ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-brings-better-mtp-support/
<ushimitsudoki> Is there a dock that does not require compiz or compositing?
<drivetrax> shoot^,  can you get a terminal?
<jdfoote1> I tried to create a new partition for my /home, and now I'm getting a message that says "Your home directory is listed as '/home/myname' but it does not appear to exist.
<thoreauputic> orudie: sorry tar xvjf quetoo-0.6.1.tar.bz2
<corollax> there is, actually
<jdfoote1> Any ideas on how to fix it?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, i'll help you but you have to be prompt w/your responses alright?
<shoot^> drivetrax: not after a crash
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: it's not a way to dual-boot, you *have* to repartition to dual boot
<corollax> ushimit: go into synaptic and search "compiz"
<ShdwShinobi> Hello. When I'm running Hardy Heron, it seems as if after a while, ubuntu will randomly freeze up. Any sudo command will hang and the load will spike for no apparent reason. How can I find out what's happening?
<shoot^> drivetrax: have to power off
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, alright
<drivetrax> shoot^,  can you get a file?
<corollax> ushimit: There should be a dock that says that it doesn't need compiz
<shamus> does anybody have any idea why when i start firefox, any application with sound in the background stops?
<corollax> ushimit: but I'm just going from memory here.
<shoot^> drivetrax: nothing, cant even log on
<ushimitsudoki> corollax: alright I will give it a try
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- have you any need for the data under Hardy?
<shoot^> if i boot into single user...
<jPratt> I restarted my computer and now i dont get Volume and when i click on volume control it tells me No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found can some one help out please?
<ibleed> i resized my ext3 /home partition with pgarted iso with good results.  all my data was intact there as a .dtmrc file or something similar in my home dir that needed 700 permissions though, then all was back to normal
<shoot^> drivetrax: there isnt any at the moment, its a completely clean install
<prettyricky> guys where do I can I change my splash screen for Ubuntu 8.04?
<shoot^> drivetrax: infact, this is the second install, the first had the same problem :(
<Dr_willis> !splash
<Psyco_Chipmunk> astro76: how do i do this?
<ubot5> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<RyanPrior> shamus: There are a lot of problems with Firefox and sound right now. I think it has to do with the Flash plugin.
<xieo> i dont suppose anyone else had any problems with the install not detecting sata hard drives?
<drivetrax> shoot^,  I do not know.. if.. But, Unetbootin can install quite MANY Linux OS.. You might remove Hardy, wipe it, and try Unetbootin
<Psyco_Chipmunk> stroganoff: does it work well?
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I tried adding Apptype like shown in a lamp setup troubleshooting thing.  but it didn't work then either
<balls> xieo, it detects my sata drives just fine
<shamus> RyanPrior: Oh, alright thanks. Any fix that you know of yet?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, what part of "IN PM" do you not understand?
<mrynit> firefox 3.5b is really borked
<ushimitsudoki> corollax: ah, simdock - i will give it a try. Thanks!
<SpinachHead> before i waster a disc, my cd burner has an option for bootable.  Does that matter if I check that option?
<drivetrax> shoot^,  the object is, of course, not to do that
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: I'm not sure how else to rephrase right click on the partitions and click unmount ;)
<tony55> jpratt did ya try rebooting maybe it just didn't get intualized???
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: you used System > Admin > partition editor on the livecd right?
<jPratt> Yes Multiple times
<twistage> ﻿Anyone familiar with DNSmasq? Alls im trying to do is route a domain name to an internal IP
<Psyco_Chipmunk> astro76: then what after that?
<orudie> can anyone take a look at this error please and tell me what i should try http://pastebin.com/m4f60345b
<prettyricky> where is the gnome splash screen manager??
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, i've recieved no pm's...
<shoot^> drivetrax: do you think it would make a difference? I've tried installing Hardy twice now, and both times I've had the same problem
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: then try to resize
<Psyco_Chipmunk> astro76:  no
<tcpdumpgod> repeat jonas3d
<pmotch> Hello - any rdiff-backup users who can help with a quick question?
<jmbiggs> anyone know how to get back to the ubuntu user room? I asked a question, and they resolved my issue, trying to thank them
<ShdwShinobi> Does anyone know why ubuntu's load spikes after a bit of use for no apparent reason?
<shoot^> i'm tempted to go back to Gutsy, because that just worked
<xieo> balls, ive been poking around with google to find any similar problems, but the install just doesn't even see them.. xp sees em just fine
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: I would recommend doing so rather than doing the install personally
<Psyco_Chipmunk> ok
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: *during the install
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- reboot the pc.. over and over.. and keep entering your info, etc.. ?  You tried about 50 times.. right?
<Psyco_Chipmunk> well tks
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: or use the guided option
<shoot^> drivetrax: yeah
<Psyco_Chipmunk> ya that doesent ever work for me
<drivetrax> shoot^,    -- how did you install this.. is it Dual Booted??
<Psyco_Chipmunk> It has a tendency to erase my hard drive whenev er i do that astro76
<shoot^> drivetrax: nah, this is my PC, a Gutsy box
<prettyricky> where is the gnome splash screen manager??
<shoot^> drivetrax: the problem is with my laptop
<Psyco_Chipmunk> astro76:  what what the heck, theres nothing to loose, just crappy windows
<orudie> can anyone take a look at this error please and tell me what i should try http://pastebin.com/m4f60345b
<corollax> prettyricky:  system -> administration -> login window
<shoot^> drivetrax: i always upgrade that first, because i need at least one working machine!
<prettyricky> ty
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: I usually use gparted livecd or system rescue cd, because the ubuntu livecd has a tendency to automount the partitions and getting in the way
<drivetrax> shoot^,    okay, how.. via LiveCD, AlternateCD.. How
<corollax> prettyricky: certainly! Glad to help.
<RyanPrior> shamus: Some folks are working on it yet, and I'm sure a fix will be released when it's ready
<Starnestommy> orudie: install build-essential
<tony55> jprat did you install something b4 the prob started?
<astro76> !gparted | Psyco_Chipmunk
<ubot5> Psyco_Chipmunk: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, forget it.  I have a pm tab with you no response.  I'll just wipe this freaking thing for the 4th time and put something else on it.
<Psyco_Chipmunk> astro76:  does unmounting erase it
<tcpdumpgod> Ah
<astro76> Psyco_Chipmunk: no
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, dont do that.
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, we can talk in here.
<jPratt> Umm come to think of it yes KDE and Amarok
<shoot^> drivetrax: i've got the DVD, have tried a text-based install, and the 'install now' ones
<tcpdumpgod> Just pay attention.
<shoot^> drivetrax: the liveCD has the same problems as my install- X crashes, or scrambles the screen
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, ok
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "aptitude -y install libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-ruby php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php5-idn php-pear php5-imagick php5-imap php5-json php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-ming php5-mysql php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl"
<Busybyesk1> Hey there Ubuntu users.  I know this is probably a busy time, but I've got a wireless disconnect.  It worked in gutsy and not in hardy, any ideas or related problems?
<tcpdumpgod> Make sure all those are installed.
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- You know.. there is plenty of info about installing onto a laptop.. for gutsy..
<prettyricky> corollax-------When I try opening the login window it wont open? Is there anything else I have to do?
<tony55> prob take off kde and see if that fixes prob
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - broadcom?
<shamus> RyanPrior: Do you think it's worth waiting for? Or do you think I should just get 7.10 again? (as that seemed to "just work")
<Busybyesk1> not sure of isp, coming through a university RequinB4
<shoot^> drivetrax: i had gutsy stable for 6 months... its hardy thats the problem
<niuq> hi, my touchpad stop working when upgrading to ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10
<SilverReadman> I need help: I have a windows partition and an Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 partition. I want to resize the 8.04 partition to take up half, the windows to take one half, and to delete the Ubuntu 7.10 partition entirely. Can anybody recommend a method? I cannot use Partition Magic because I do not have moneys.
<tcpdumpgod> let me know when you're done jonas3d
<niuq> and netbeans did as well
<astro76> shoot^: people were saying the same about feisty when gutsy came out :p
<ibleed> shamus, i am waiting for people to complain less about common problems in hardy before committing to it.
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- right... So.. I think I would use a different way to install Hardy.. AGAIN
<drivetrax> in yo lappytop
<shoot^> astro76: im sure thats true, but googling shows an awful lot of people having driver issues with Hardy...
<pmotch> Does anyone know if you can force rdiff-backup to not do an incremental backup? Just mirror.
<RyanPrior> shamus: I can't tell you about that one. I'm staying with Hardy - I've been with it for months, and sound has broken, been fixed, and broken again multiple times. I bet it'll be fixed at some point.
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - no, it's your hardware.  there shoujld be a restricted devices manager up top?
<shamus> ibleed: I would have rather waited another 2-5 months for something that worked, you know?
<astro76> shoot^: people don't report their successes
<shoot^> drivetrax: what would you suggest?
<astro76> when it just works
<SilverReadman> I need help: I have a windows partition and an Ubuntu 7.10 and 8.04 partition. I want to resize the 8.04 partition to take up half, the windows to take one half, and to delete the Ubuntu 7.10 partition entirely. Can anybody recommend a method? I cannot use Partition Magic because I do not have moneys.
<jbroome__> SilverReadman: look at gparted
<drivetrax> shoot^,  uh.. hold on now.. brb
<ibleed> shamus, yep and i bet in two months things will be ok for us :)
<shoot^> astro76: true, but this seems quite disproportionate. I love Ubuntu, but am finding this rather frustrating!
<jbroome__> SilverReadman: probably the live cd
<SilverReadman> jbroome_:gparted?
<geoce> i have got a ati hd 2600Pro AGP
<geoce> i like activate acceleration 3D
<geoce> but see a white screen
<alexr> I'm new to linux and just installed 8.04 yesterday... I have a question or two. 1. Everytime I reboot I have to re-connect manually to my wifi. Is there a way to make that automatic/
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4:  with the icons for battery, network etc..?
<shamus> ibleed: yeah, i know what im doing tonight (reinstalling 7.10)
<geoce> why is the problem?
<RyanPrior> ibleed: Hardy is working really well for most people. I suggest downloading a LiveCD and trying it out.
<ari_stress> morning
<Mike2008999> ==================================
<ibleed> i did try it out.  i went back to gutsy last night
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - yes, and if its not there its under system- admin - hardware drivers
<RyanPrior> ibleed: Hardy is working 100% for me right now, where past releases have had all sorts of problems. Hardy is the strongest Ubuntu since 6.10 Edgy IMO.
<shoot^> drivetrax: i can try a CD tomorrow in the offices... could be an issue with the DVD (has both normal and alternate on one disc) or something?
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - hopefully its just you need a driver
<shamus> RyanPrior: Any time I start firefox, in LiveCD or not, the audio is broken. I don't think it's worth the blank CD.
<shoot^> RyanPrior: definately disagree with you there!
<deathmask> hah
<MiYaRSTiM> and me
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, ok all are installed. it seemed to install a few.  but its finished
<tony55> jprat if your more interested in kde you might wanna try kubuntu 8.04
<RyanPrior> shoot^: You disagree on what point?
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.  isn't that an oddity?
<Tyshalob> What the crap did upgrading to Hardy Heron do to my samba :(
<Onyx> Has anyone else been experiencing issues with sudo segfaulting in Hardy Heron?
<ibleed> people can only speak from their own experiences.  its obvious hanging out here that people who had no issues in gutsy are having issues in hardy, and i've got my own issues. but like i said we can only speak for ourselves :)
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - that's actually a good thing, but the bad thing is if it doesn't suggest for you to, which may have been the problem
<tcpdumpgod> okay jonas3d now...
<Onyx> That's kind of a big deal :\
<jPratt> Well i only got it to try it
<RyanPrior> Onyx: sudo segfaults no matter what? I haven't heard that one yet.
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- lookie here ... http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, still does that.  the site is http://crazyelf.homeip.net
<shoot^> RyanPrior: ever since Edgy i have had ubuntu running on my laptop no worries... i've just spent the past 8 hours trying to get beyond a log-in screen without a crash on Hardy...
<Tyshalob> And what the hell did Hardy do to /etc/fstab? What is with all this UUID=OHGODNUMBERSANDLETTERS crap?
<Onyx> RyanPrior: Yes.  Anything that requires elevated privileges fails.  All I can think of is to reinstall sudo?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, when did i say we were done?
<tcpdumpgod> :P
<simonft2> how do I edit the contents of src?
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: it doesn't suggest any sort of driver.  on a notebook with touchpad working well, audio is terrible, and wireless down
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, sorry
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, open up a terminal and type "sudo -i"
<tcpdumpgod> put in your passwd.
<zero88> how do i mount a extternal harddrive if it doesnt automount?
<Wyzard> Tyshalob: That's to make the mounts independent of device name (e.g. /dev/hda1 vs. /dev/sda1 vs. /dev/sdb1)
<RequinB4> !wireless | Busybyesk1
<ubot5> Busybyesk1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RyanPrior> Onyx: sure, give it a try. Sudo works fine for most folks, that's for sure
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, done
<eightbit> anyone having high temps with Hardy?
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: it can discover all available networks, just not connect and windows still can
<shoot^> drivetrax: thanks. I've already got a copy of the CD ISO- i will try it tomorrow
<simonft2> sorry , not sure if it was sent, but ﻿how do I edit the contents of src?
<shoot^> drivetrax: thanks for your help
<Sergeant_Pony> alsactl store invalid filename or directory. I get this on shutdown any ideas?
<RyanPrior> zero88: You should be able to just plug it in and Nautilius will auto-mount it.
<tcpdumpgod> ok jonas3d one sec.
<quentusrex> How do I setup a local repository for local custom software to make it easier to deploy on my local network?
<Wyzard> Tyshalob: because the names can be different after a reboot in some cases due to drivers loading in a different order
<Wavesonics> does ubuntu try adn install the latest ATI propietary?
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - use lspci to figure out what you ahve
<tcpdumpgod> dont go anywhere
<tcpdumpgod> just need to write a command out.
<zero88> RyanPrior, im using kubuntu
<zero88> RyanPrior, and it doesnt automount
<RyanPrior> zero88: You're in the wrong room then.
<zero88> RyanPrior, i know but i am not getting any help in there ;?
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: it must be using the hardware to discover multiple wireless networks, right?
<Onyx> RyanPrior: Heh, yeah, it's kind of important
<Starnestommy> I think this channel supports kubuntu and xubuntu too
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, believe me i'm not going anywhere.  Its taken me this long just to find someone to help, and 3 days of banging head against the desk to run off. :P
<RyanPrior> zero88: You may get help with KDE in here, but it's doubtful since most of us focus on Gnome.
<Pelo> eightbit, I've been wondering but I can't say for sure  weather is warmer here now and ambaint temp does affect the fan's efficency
 * Onyx runs telinit 3... here goes nothing
<drivetrax> shoot^,  -- think I would.. CD an ISO or use a netboot  install, if possible UNetbootin?
<Tyshalob> Okay. One question down. Now, what the hell happened to samba? It was working just fine before I upgraded, but now it won't mount my shares.
<zero88> RyanPrior, or anyone. is there a way to list my external hardrive
<jPratt> I hate KDE It took away my sound
<ibleed> ubuntu is much bigger than gnome though.  there's all the gooey guts underneath
<antbee> Busybyesk1: Might not be the same problem; but Network-Manager stopped working for me today after some Hardy updates. Refused to lock on to a wifi network. Had to replace it with WICD to use wifi again.
<RyanPrior> zero88: Is it a USB drive? If so, you should be able to list it with lsusb (if that's installed in Kubuntu)
<Caplinux> My only gripe with KDE is it looks too much like Windows
<shoot^> drivetrax: thanks :)
<drivetrax> ibleed,  - "Gutsy"
<zero88> RyanPrior, yes it is
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - yeah it's not a driver problem... have you tired moving closer to the router?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "grep -i DirectoryIndex /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf"
<zero88> RyanPrior, doesnt show anything. but does show some device id, with no description
<tcpdumpgod> paste me the result of that to http://pastebin.ca
<Busybyesk1> antbee: what's this WICD?
<zero88> RyanPrior, **** it. im just going to go into Gnome :)
<Joeseph> Is there a version of ubuntu well suited for recording midi devices? Rosegarden complains that the system timer is not right (and there's always that big delay.....)
<astro76> Tyshalob: it's not samba, but the system Gnome uses to mount filesystems
<RyanPrior> zero88: Hmm. My lsusb distinctly lists "Seagate FreeAgent Hard Drive"
<astro76> Tyshalob: Hardy switched to gnome-vfs which is supposed to be much better
<Spreadsheet> hi ppl
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: vista connects with no difficulty at all, it's a well repeated network around a campus
<Spreadsheet> i have a simple question
<Caplinux> WICD is a Wireless manager.  It works very well for me
<jPratt> I need help getting my sound back please, And i have no boot screen i get grub saying pres esc in 3(2,1,0) to goto menu and then a black screen than it logs me in
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d ?
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8618/
<Spreadsheet> when i install dual boot ubuntu, what happens when i reboot
<Spreadsheet> ?
<tcpdumpgod> It shouldn't have taken that long.
<ibleed> Joeseph, i believe a low latency kernel is what people use for those kinds of applications though i can't address your specific problems
<astro76> Tyshalob: if you already had ones set up you might have to redo it, try that first perhaps
<Adys> Im getting locale error messages on most terminal commands, like those: http://pastebin.com/d122cfc07 - anyone has any idea how to fix it?
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, sorry i'm on here on a seperate computer
<Spreadsheet> does it automatically boot ubuntu or does it give me a menu?
<tony55> jprat did you use wubi to install ubuntu in windoes
<jonas3d> i'm having to type it in that computer
<tcpdumpgod> oh jonas3d sorry.
<jPratt> Im all ubuntu so no
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, lets do this then.
<Joeseph> ibleed: low latency you say? I don't know what that means, I'll look it up
<tcpdumpgod> instead of that, do this...
<Spreadsheet> hey
<bazhang> Spreadsheet: should give you a choice
<Spreadsheet> k
<jonas3d> just a sec i'll switch to an irc on it so we can do this quicker
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4:  looks like 3945ABG
<Starnestommy> Spreadsheet: I think it gives you a menu if you press the ESC key.  That behavior can be changed with /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, grep -i .php /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf
<Caplinux> Joeseph,  Ubuntu Studio is for digital audio and video.  I will admit that is about all I know about it
<tcpdumpgod> do that one, tell me if it echos anything.
<tony55> jprat ok if you setup a single user then there is nothing wrong that is normal bootup
<comboman> I wrote my own shell, and I need to test the input redirection, anyone have any commands they could suggest that would simply echo the input?
<Joeseph> Caplinux: thanks- I'll look into it
<eightbit> I've got a lattitude c810 on hardy it runs about 70 c. , normally it runs much cooler
<Caplinux> Joeseph  There is a link to it off of the Ubuntu main page
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - just for the record, is the LCD working
<Tyshalob> <astro76> Tyshalob: if you already had ones set up you might have to redo it, try that first perhaps -- I'm a bit confused. Are you saying I should uninstall and reinstall samba or what's the deal?
<Sergeant_Pony> alsactl store invalid filname or directory. I get this on shutdown. any ideas? I use pulseaudio for sound.
<Joeseph> CapLinux: found it- I'll see if there's a channel tooo
<RequinB4> busybyesk1 - LED
<tony55> jprat as for fixing sound might try installing the alsa volume controler
<Caplinux> Good luck, and have fun
<vbman11> hey guys! I'm having a slight problem with my saa7134 TV card
<jPratt> oohkay well i was used to the screen that shows the Ubuntu Symbol and the bar going forward ya know what i mean, But my sound is still my priorety
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, that was a yes or no quesiton. Yes it returned something or no it didnt.
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: no, it's orange, blue is "working"
<antbee> Busybyesk1: WICD: As Caplinux says. But it is not in the normal respositories you will need to add the WICD repository to install.
<aaron> tcpdumpgod, ok i switched sorry about that
<tcpdumpgod> Sure thing aaron
<tcpdumpgod> Did it bring something back or not?
<ibleed> eightbit, my cpu started to set off my motherboard alarm at 60F.  i had to bump it up to 70F to avoid the alarms, and that is ok with me.  its difficult for me to determine whether its the bios or having installed hardy that did it but i'm pretty sure my cpu and cpu freezer should handle 60F with no issues.  definitely odd.
<tony55> yeah know what ya mean for that you just press esc when it asks
<astro76> Tyshalob: I'm still running Gutsy so I'm not sure how the interface has changed... I mean is there still a places > connect to server...? is that how you mounted them before? what happens if you do that now?
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - that's bug #178530, and no known solution as of now.  Are you able to access "open" networks?
<eduardo_> s
<eduardo_> !backup
<ubot5> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Tyshalob> astro76: No, I had it mounted via /etc/fstab and samba
<astro76> Tyshalob: ahh ok
<RequinB4> BusyByesk1 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178530
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 178530 in ubuntu "hardy alpha2 PRO/Wireless 3945ABG does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, ok it says it has it
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: none are available to test with
<Tyshalob> But I'm getting no errors from samba and mount -a just hangs.
<Busybyesk1> thanks for finding that
<jPratt> Ok but Sound is my Priority as i said before it gives me the error when i click on the volume manager on the panel with the clock and stuff on it
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, does it look like this?
<tcpdumpgod> DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.shtml index.cgi index.php index.php3 index.pl index.xhtml
<jonas3d> exactly like that
<tcpdumpgod> okay good.
<tcpdumpgod> PM me your site again.
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - all i can say is either wait or subsribe to that bug report and try to help it get fixed, sorry
<Joeseph> found the channel: about 35 people there....  hope to get an answer!
<vishah> hi I'm having very low sound. It's Intel ALC 883.
<jonas3d> get it?
<jPratt>  and this is the error it spits at me No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<drivetrax> get Gstreamer, then?
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, http://crazyelf.homeip.net
<Mike2008999> HELLO
<ibleed> Joeseph, i'm pretty sure that there is nothing in ubuntu studio that you couldn't accomplish with ubuntu and apt-get.  should use the same repos.  you might want to try ubuntuforums.org for some help.
<RequinB4> hello mike
<Mike2008999> WERE CAN I FIND THEMES FOR UBUNTU HARDY HERON???
<jPratt> I've not a bloody clue what that is it worked perfectly before, HI WE ALL SEE YOU NO NEED FOR CAPS PLEASE THANKS
<alexr> is there a way to view outlook web acess (2003) full functionality using ubuntu?  Do I need a different browser?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, looks like this is going to be your saving grace: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1222513&postcount=3
<bazhang> gnome-look.org Mike2008999
<RequinB4> !themes
<ubot5> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Joeseph> ibleed: alrighty, I might start out with the ubuntustudio-desktop
<Busybyesk1> RequinB4: thanks for the help
<drivetrax> bazhang,  !!!!  howdy!
<jonas3d> ah :D I will look and see
<ibleed> Joeseph, though good you are in a ubuntu studio channel.  they know more than i do
<Cale> Hmm, I've installed sun-java6-plugin on Hardy, and it doesn't appear to be showing up in Firefox 2.0.0.14.
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - due to the nature of the bug, i'm pretty sure it'll be fixed shortly, as they are alrady making progress
<RyanPrior> alexr: I think I have outlook web access with my university webmail, and I have full functionality.
<RequinB4> but np
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, you may need to accociate .phtml files w/ /etc/apache2/mods-available/dir.conf.
<ecc`> yo
<RequinB4> Busybyesk1 - it's always a busy time right after a distro release
<Mike2008999> THANKZ
<Mike2008999> HOW ABOUT WALLPAPERS?
<Mike2008999> THE SAME?
<Joeseph> ibleed: but no one's there....  ah, I like to try new things anyway: I'll try the new desktop
<ecc`> ??
<jrib> Mike2008999: stop with the caps
<mooseman089> hey
<RequinB4> Mike, yes, and please don't use caps
<bazhang> Busybyesk1: there are some upstream fixes in the works for that card
<Mike2008999> okies
<jPratt> Caps = BAd
<Mike2008999> sorry
<jPratt> Bad**
<vishah> I searched but can't find why I'm getting low sound with everything turned to the max.
<Busybyesk1> bazhang: awesome to hear, thanks
<alexr> RyanPrior; using firefox?  You have the folder structure on the left and preview pane on right?... all that good stuff?
<bazhang> Mike2008999: yes and disable caps
<mooseman089> i just installed 8.04 and set up some auto mounting samba shares in /etc/fstab but when i shutdown i see a cifs vfs: no response error
<Mike2008999> were can i find wallpapers again?
<stik> Forums are insane... You all get this after every release? lol
<RyanPrior> alexr: From the Outlook Web Access help file: "You can use Outlook Web Access with any browser that supports HTML 3.2 and ECMA, including Microsoft Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, or Safari, in addition to other Web browsers from many UNIX, Apple Macintosh, or Microsoft Windows-based computers."
<drivetrax> needs to upstream some fixes for ATI 9600's
<bazhang> Mike2008999: gnome-art, gnome-look, anywhere you want really
<feraliminal> I have a serial Wacom tablet that worked under Gutsy, but doesn't under Hardy. When I change anything in xorg.conf it breaks X. Any ideas?
<[gquit]bombadil> i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 now i have no sound from firefox, but i do get sound from everything else
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, UGh!  it doesn't even look to have any Addtype entries at all
<blankhead> hey does anybody notice there media button on there keyboards dont work? i have a keybaord with shortcut keys and bu ttons to open up web browser email and media player...in gutsy it worked fine but in hardy it doesnt i even reinstalled the hardy but still no show
<angasule> [gquit]bombadil: what in firefox? flash?
<niuq> hi i have problems with ubuntu 8.4
<niuq> 8.04
<CaptainMorgan> wow.. wine seems to have improved...
<niuq> my touchpad is not working
<RyanPrior> [gquit]bombadil: It's a well-known bug, and a fix is in the works. There has been major sound restructuring between 7.10 and 8.04 - once things are all sorted out, it should be better than ever.
<[gquit]bombadil> angasule: yes from flash
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, looks like you've found your problem.
<tcpdumpgod> :D
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, http://pastebin.ca/1001197
<alexr> Yeah, I can use it.  But the layout is really basic, and a bit slower than usual.  I can't use the reading pane, I have to open messages to see them.
<mooseman089> does anybody else have a cifs vfs: no response bug?
 * tcpdumpgod looks
<RyanPrior> [gquit]bombadil: If you want to fix the sound problem you can install libflashsupport, but that is likely to cause Firefox to occasionally or even frequently crash.
<Cale> Speaking of the sound restructuring -- a good idea would be to reset the volume settings when upgrading. The startup sound was so loud it nearly blew out my speakers after upgrading to Hardy.
<RyanPrior> [gquit]bombadil: Better solutions are being explored presently.
<Joeseph> okay, ran into a bit of confusion: The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntu-desktop: Depends: ubuntu-sounds but it is not installable-------The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntu-desktop
<[gquit]bombadil> RyanPrior: thank you very much
<blankhead> has anybody had issues with flash sound not working after playing music in there media player like rhythmbox, banshee or amarok
<Joeseph> basically its wanting me to uninstall ubuntu-desktop: which is that- gnome? and should I let it?
<ibleed> Joeseph, i think you solve dependancy problems with a sudo apt-get install -f  , i think.  if i am wrong hopefully someone can correct me
<Mike2008999> thank you all for your help
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, are the addtypes in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf ?
<blankhead> like i play music in banshee for a while and then i go to youtube and theres no sound.... i have to restart X everytime
<isdepopecath> I've had problems getting sound to play on youtube, metacafe, etc
<Adys> Im getting locale error messages on most terminal commands, like those: http://pastebin.com/d122cfc07 - anyone has any idea how to fix it?
<gaspipe1> hey people
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, make sure you "/etc/init.d/apache2 reload" after making a configuration change.
<ibleed> blankhead, i think libflashsupport fixed that for me in hardy but is buggy
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, there is no php5 file in mods-enabled
<jonas3d> nor mods-available
<Adys> http://pastebin.com/d122cfc07 Has anyone any idea how to fix those error messages?
<tcpdumpgod> ack.
<tcpdumpgod> okay hold up
<x45> does anyone know the best solution for connecting and ubuntu pc to an ubuntu laptop and allowing the pc to use the internet through the laptop
<jonas3d> its rather weird...
<blankhead> ibleed: okay, maybe its a flash issue...hopeuflly they patch it up and make it good...what pisses me off is that my media button dont work...i love that button that was like my most used button =( lol
<sacul> any regex junkies in here?  I'm trying to match hidden files using "ls -a | grep '^\.'" but I don't want "." and ".." to be matched... any suggestions?
<ibleed> blankhead, keyboard button ?  you can map those to do what you want.  i'm not sure how though :)
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, you dont see php5.conf or php5.load in there?
<boobsbr> hi, how do i disabel Tracker and prevent it from starting up again when anyone logs in?
<jonas3d> nope :(
<tony55> would think you would set leptop ip adfdy in desktop as your gateway or dns
<Adys> sacul, give it a minimum of three chars?
<stu-mc> im having a problem setting up a wireless connection for the first time. I have hardy freshly installed. Im not a linux user, i copy and paste alot from internet to get by. I can see that the usb driver for the edimax are installed (by default), and the mac address is correct so its communicating with the usb device. However if i setup the network info it fails to get an IP address from teh dhcp, if i try to assign a static i can not point oth
<Adys> it wont get .hi but it should be fine
<stu-mc> network address's other than its self.
<blankhead> ibleed: yeah thats something i really want to do theres some keyboard buttons that i want to remap to do other things like open terminal most of the buttons work but except that media button
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, that directory should look something like this http://pastebin.ca/raw/1001203
<sacul> Adys I found that expression online.. how do I give it a minimum of three?
<blankhead> ibleed: i would really love to learn how to remap my keys but i bet its something hard to do
<drivetrax> Unetbootin - now supports 8.04LTS
<jonas3d> I see perl  cgi stuff like that but no php5
<bazhang> Adys: you dont have the language support packs installed? is that what is generating your error?
<Joeseph> I'll just see how things go....
<blankhead> is there a place where i could file a bug for ubuntu
<jrib> sacul: why not use (and a decent shell like zsh or if you are using bash grep out the . and ..):  ls -d .*
<blankhead> i want to bring some issues to there attention
<Adys> sacul, umm ^\...+'
<ibleed> blankhead, you ever heard of sudo apt-cache search <string>  its real useful you could try sudo apt-cache search keyboard just to see what results keyboard comes up with.  sometimes its faster than waiting for people to tell you.
<Adys> i think
<M4cD4ddy> hey anyone know if you can get xunbutu or ubuntu running on the XO laptop?
<jonas3d> maybe I could make the file and point it to the php5 binaries?
<schitzo> interest
<boobsbr> hi, how do i disable Tracker in Hardy and prevent it from starting up again when anyone logs in?
<bazhang> !bugs | blankhead
<ubot5> blankhead: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Adys> bazhang, aye I dont, have none installed, though on my desktop it does fine without any error msg
<blankhead> ibleed: name me a <string> i could put in cuz its vague to me
<jrib> sacul: minimum of three chars is not what you want since that excludes things like ".a"
<ibleed> blankhead, i'd try 'map'
<Adys> aye sacul what jrib said
<bazhang> blankhead: apt-cache search firefox (no need for sudo)
<Adys> its just if you dont have any file with less than four chars counting the dot
<blankhead> ibleed: tanks man
<blankhead> bazhang: thanks dudes
<photo1> ok for your information guys..i found the problem with my sound: in my sound preferences i had setup sound to autodetect now i chanted to to alsa and its working wonderfully
<sacul> jrib and adys that may work for me anyway.. what I'm trying to do is remove all the configuration files in my home directory so that when I do a fresh install of hardy it will not have all my customizations from gutsy
<jrib> sacul: ls -Ad .*    seems to do what you want
<Adys> sacul, you can also try, if you dont have any file with non alphanumeric chars as second letter, ^.(a-zA-Z0-9)
<sacul> jrib that matches .. and .
<Adys> +'
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, http://pastebin.ca/1001209
 * tcpdumpgod looks
<sacul> jrib so an rm on that would be bad.. :)
<jrib> sacul: then see what I said in parentheses before
<alexr> ryanprior: does your OWA look like this:?  http://nextgensp.com/alex/owa.png
<stu-mc> is anyone free to give advice on my question/query  ?
<sacul> jrib "ls -a | grep '^\...'" seems to be matching everything I need.. thanks to you and adys
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d: cd /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d: ln -s php5.* ../mods-enabled/
<tcpdumpgod> let me know what it says.
<Adys> sacul, dont forget the + at the end before the '
<derspankster> stu-mc: ask and someone might
<jonas3d> nothing at all
<stu-mc> im having a problem setting up a wireless connection for the first time. I have hardy freshly installed. Im not a linux user, i copy and paste alot from internet to get by. I can see that the usb driver for the edimax are installed (by default), and the mac address is correct so its communicating with the usb device. However if i setup the network info it fails to get an IP address from teh dhcp, if i try to assign a static i can not point oth
<sacul> adys i tried that and it only matched my dcc++ directory
<stu-mc> is anyone free to give advice on my question/query  ?
<sacul> adys but without it it matched everything i needed...
<bazhang> stu-mc: does ifconfig show the nic? should be eth0 lo and wlan0 or something like that
<Adys> sacul, aight then fine, but be careful with regexed rm :)
<shane2peru> anyone know of a way of rescuing/recovering data off a badly failing hdd?  I tried ddrescue and got a 2.6mb file off my 80GB partition
<stu-mc> wlan0 is there
<jonas3d> oops tcpdumpgod, it shows nothing
<untermensch> stu-mc:what wireless device do you have ?
<jrib> sacul: meh, better: ls -A | grep '^\.'
<shane2peru> it appears that if it is read to long, it quits spinning
<bazhang> stu-mc: what does sudo iwlist scanning show
<Gman99999> hey does a live cd let you work as root all the time?
<zero88> what is the package name in synaptic for the cups server?
<sacul> jrib that matches "." and ".." and an rm on those will bork everything
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-enabled |grep -i php
<jrib> sacul: no, -A won't list those
<joanjoseph> hi every1
<tony55> stu-mc did you try setting it to auto detect  dhcp?
<bazhang> stu-mc: and how about sudo dhclient wlan0--get any dhcpoffers?
<isdepopecath> Why are some apps that are advertised as being written for GNOME not work as well as they should, meaning that they flash in their windows.
<stu-mc> untermensch: its edimax 7318Ug
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod,   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  6 2008-04-28 20:26 php5.* -> php5.*
<untermensch> o wow
<sacul> jrib good call
<joanjoseph> any1 in here knows how to install beryl-compizfusion in ubuntu 7.04 64bit
<untermensch> stu-mc:can you get a wired connectino?
<untermensch> connection*
<zero88> what is the package name in synaptic for the cups server?
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, so it seems its not making it in there at all?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, you did something wrong.
<tcpdumpgod> ok
<Gman99999> anyone know if the new desktop search feature in hardy is powered by the beagle search daemon?
<bazhang> !compiz | joanjoseph
<stu-mc> untermensch : i dont have access to wired atm
<ubot5> joanjoseph: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> cupsys?
<Adys> Gman99999, its not
<untermensch> stu-mc:well that will make it A LOT harder.
<Gman99999> Adys are you sure?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-available/ |grep -i php
<shane2peru> anyone know how to recover data off a failing hdd?  I tried ddrescue, any other options?
<Adys> pretty sure Gman99999
<zero88> what is the package name in synaptic for the cups server?
<Gman99999> Adys because I just uninstalled beagle and its still taking alot of memory and a running process
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, absolutely nothing
<tcpdumpgod> wtf
<bazhang> apt-cache search cups zero88
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I know its freakin weird!
<tcpdumpgod> You're telling me.
<Adys> Gman99999, What is?
<tcpdumpgod> Okay, hold up.
<jonas3d> ok
<Gman99999> Adys isn't it supposed to be un-installed when you uninstall it? Beagle the desktop indexerss search enegine
<Adys> that doesnt come by default in hardy does it?
<photo1> what could i be missing for amarok to not work correctly
<stu-mc> bazhang: sorry for slow responces, im not a fast reader wither .. iwlist shows my network
<Adys> Gman99999, the only indexer that comes in hardy is tracker-tool iirc
<photo1> nevermind its working now!!!
<photo1> how did that hapen?
<feraliminal> I have a serial Wacom tablet that worked under Gutsy, but doesn't under Hardy. When I change anything in xorg.conf I get put into low graphics mode and the tablet still doesn't work. Thoughts?
<bazhang> stu-mc: and what about sudo dhclient wlan0
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, be sure to get the spaces in this command.
<tcpdumpgod> aptitude search php5 |grep "i "
<tcpdumpgod> paste the results to the pastebin.
<Adys> feraliminal, try to reinstall the wacom xorg driver
<Gman99999> Adys theres an icon on my tray that appeared when hardy did and its called desktop search (F12)
<Adys> Gman99999, thats tracker-tool
<bazhang> photo1: what do you mean exactly--ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed? yea or nay
<Gman99999> adys and it does amazingly well
<Gman99999> adys ok so does it use the beagle search daemon?
<Adys> nope
<tcpdumpgod> No Gman99999
<isdepopecath> Why are some apps that are advertised as being written for GNOME not work as well as they should, meaning that they flash in their windows.
<tcpdumpgod> I use find/locate
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, http://pastebin.ca/1001222
<Wavesonics> GGAAHH! I *finially* have dual monitors working with the fglrx driver, but ONLY for the login screen! As soon as I log in, it goes from big desktop to clone, WHY?!
<feraliminal> Adys: Thanks. Will try it.
<bazhang> isdepopecath: what apps
<isdepopecath> bazhang: Vegas Strike, for example.
<Adys> feraliminal, xserver-xorg-input-wacom
<Adys> uninstallpurge and reinstall
<Gman99999> tcpdumpgod ok so how do i get rid of the beagle searcg daemon that;s running on my computer right now, why bother having two indexers right?
<stu-mc> bazhang: i will have to resetup the network settings i removed them . gimme 5 mins. sorry.
<bazhang> isdepopecath: what is that and how was it installed
<isdepopecath> bazhang: It is a game, and it was installed using the Add/Remove Applications client
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "locate php5.conf"
<bazhang> isdepopecath: flash? is it a video issue?
<Adys> Gman99999, gksu synaptic, search for beagle, uninstall
<tcpdumpgod> Gman99999, not sure... just disable it in the config file somewhere.
<Adys> (libbeagle is a dependency of brasero tho)
<Gman99999> adys already did and its still running
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, returned with nothing
<caexo> dumb question...  i downloaded the 8.04 amd64 edition, can i upgrade via that?  the cd upgrade on the website only mentions the alternate cd
<tcpdumpgod> wow.
<caexo> er burnt the 64bit i meant
<isdepopecath> bazhang: Yea, the image is all flickery, flashing black in the window.
<bazhang> caexo: only the alternate
<x45> can someone help me with a home network problem over here
<Adys> Gman99999, ps -e, find process, killall procname
<Mitsuo>  configure: error: asa needs freetype2 2.1.10
<Mitsuo>  mit@mit-desktop:~/Desktop/asa.git$  freetype-config --ftversion
<Mitsuo>  2.3.5
<Mitsuo>  S:
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "aptitude -y reinstall libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-ruby php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php5-idn php-pear php5-imagick php5-imap php5-json php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-ming php5-mysql php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl"
<Dr_willis> Well so far under hardy.. I got Samba share browsing constantly breaking.. Gnome/Kde/Fusesmb all fail to see the shares on the network.
<bazhang> x45 ask and if someone knows they will answer
<caexo> ok, i hope verizon doesn't mind me downloading another gig+
<GaintSura> is it possible to install ubuntu on the same drive as vista, behind the vista partition?
<Dr_willis> anyone else experiencing a similer issue?
<Adys> GaintSura, sure
<drivetrax> isdepopecath,  -- I had my entire firefox window go Black..
<RequinB4> !wubi
<Gman99999> adys its taking 70 megs of memory as a running process for something i probably dont even use
<ubot5> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bazhang> GaintSura: dual boot? sure--or did you mean via wubi
<Adys> Gman99999, if you restart x does it still go on?
<GaintSura> I'm doing the wubi thing right now
<x45> i have an ubuntu laptop running off a wireless connection, and an ubuntu pc that i want to give the internet too through my laptop using an ethernet cable, how is this done?
<Gman99999> Adys let me find out
<isdepopecath> drivetrax: my ff window is working fine, I don't know what your problem is
<Gman99999> brb
<GaintSura> but I want to eventually migrate over to ubuntu... I'm done contributing to the Microshaft
<drivetrax> isdepopecath,  - ahhh I think flash_9 did it
<nowimproved> can i boot the live installer with a emachine 256 mb cache 128 mb ram 20 g hard drive 8x cdrw
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, finished
<bazhang> x45 you need to look into ad-hoc networking
<stu-mc> bazhang: ssid's caps sensitive in linux ?   as I reentered details and now its working. but it starts with a caps and I didnt do that before.
<bazhang> x45 not a simple procedure btw
<isdepopecath> drivetrax: ah, ok
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "updatedb && locate php5.conf"
<bazhang> stu-mc: yes they are
<x45> bazhang, the best solution would probably to add a wireless NIC to the pc wouldn't it
<shane2peru> on ssh, how do you add the new code to the  .ssh/knowhosts
<nowimproved> because i boot the installler and when it goes to x it freezes, does not load the wm and just keeps trying to load, any ideas?
<stu-mc> bazhang: ty for your help .. also anyone else who helped.
<bazhang> x45 cheapest would just to get a wireless router
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, /var/lib/dpkg/info/libapache2-mod-php5.conffiles
<x45> bazhang, i have one
<Mitsuo> umm.. where can i get pthreads?
<shane2peru> ohh, I mean .ssh/known_hosts?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, is this a new install?
<bazhang> x45 with an ethernet connection as well
<drivetrax> isdepopecath,  -- just before that, I had watched Metacafe video.. then got skipping sound, and no video would play, then next video after reboot.. was a black screen - the entire firefox screen
<bbyever> shane2peru: sudo gedit ~/.shh/known_hosts
<John_S> x45: Then why don't you use your router for NATing?
<x45> bazhang, i see what your saying, yea that would be pretty simple to do
<jayb2009> anyone know if its possible to write to a mounted iso, I dont want to recreate the iso just add a few files without modifying the boot sector and info that the iso already has
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I reinstalled for like the 3rd time about 2-3 hours ago
<tcpdumpgod> Crapola
<derspankster> x45: just install a wireless card in the other computer
<x45> John_S, i don't know how to do that, thats why im asking
<tcpdumpgod> okay jonas3d lets do this.
<harris> HEY guys help me...." when I am tryin to install XCHAT with SYNAPTIC MANAGER". when I click the icon xchat next is a message "the list of app. is not available, Click Reload to load"
<shane2peru> bbyever, then just copy the code fingerprint RSA key it gave me?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "aptitude -y purge libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-ruby php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php5-idn php-pear php5-imagick php5-imap php5-json php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-ming php5-mysql php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl"
<nowimproved> lmao obviosly i can boot the installer on this emachine?
<harris>  HEY guys help me...." when I am tryin to install XCHAT with SYNAPTIC MANAGER". when I click the icon xchat next is a message "the list of app. is not available, Click Reload to load"
<nowimproved> cant*
<isdepopecath> drivetrax: yea, that must be something with flash.
<bazhang> jayb2009: you need something like uck and it would require a remaster of the iso (burning a new iso)
<bbyever> shane2peru: yes, or just tell shh to add it when you connect to a new host for the firt time
<nowimproved> emonster 1000b
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, do we want to kill out apache2 as well?
<Mimi> j #c++
<Mimi> oops
<John_S> x45: The router does NAT by default--that's how you can have many computers share its connection.
<harris>  HEY guys help me...." when I am tryin to install XCHAT with SYNAPTIC MANAGER". when I click the icon xchat next is a message "the list of app. is not available, Click Reload to load"
<tcpdumpgod> Not yet.
<drivetrax> isdepopecath,  I think it is FF2
<Starnestommy> harris: have you tried "sudo apt-get install xchat" in a terminal?
<DefineKThyne> I have both Totem and VLC media plugins for Firefox, how can I make VLC the default? do i just uninstall the Totem stuffs?
<tcpdumpgod> Just do that 1st.
<shane2peru> bbyever, and how do I know which one goes for which computer?
<Wyzard> harris: Did you click Reload?
<bbyever> !patience | harris:
<ubot5> harris:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jayb2009> bazhang: whats uck
<John_S> x45: Do you need some help setting up your router?
<harris> YES I TRIED IT IN TERMINAL and didt work also
<ariqs> is there  a less spammy ubuntu help channel?
<Starnestommy> harris: what was the error message?
<shane2peru> bbyever, right, the problem is I upgraded the computer, and I guess that changed the key.
<x45> John_S, possibly
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, alright its finished
<bazhang> harris make sure all the first four repos are enabled then update and try again
<tcpdumpgod> okay.
<isdepopecath> drivetrax: Yea, you might want to try the 3.5 beta
<bazhang> jayb2009: ubuntu customization kit
<harris> i forgot.... but it is i guess ..... it sometin lyk "not found"
<x45> John_S, wouldn't it be possible though to send my laptops connection through an ether cable to the pc?
<drivetrax> I just installed XChat
<jrib> ariqs: best to just ask your question here and be patient.  The more people in the channel, the more likely it is someone knows the answer to your question
<drivetrax> worked fine
<mouseclon1> anyone fixed the audigy cards yet? kernel 2.6.24-16-generic?
<ariqs> I can't get my modem setup in ubuntu to connect to the internet. I tried every setup there was in the network nonsense, and none of it worked. What to try?
<John_S> x45: Absolutely, but like bazhang said earlier, it's not a simple process setting up an ad-hoc network--can be done, but would take some work.
<bbyever> shane2peru: the key shouldnt have changed... just connect to it again and tell it to add the key to the known hosts
<Wyzard> harris: Did you click the Reload button in synaptic?
<_earlgrey> I installed locate in Hardy for my searches. Is in OK to remove tracker from ubuntu? Or, is it better just to leave it disabled & unused?
<harris> bazhang.....!
<sacul> I created a few folders called "rmme" and "rmmetoo" and ran "ls -a | grep rmme | xargs -0 rm -r" as a test but its not working because of the '\n' newline characters.  any suggestions?
<jayb2009> bazhang: thanks but the iso is not linux its another OS
<harris> I dont see RELOAD BUTTON
<ariqs> jrib: this channel is a mess ;P
<eduardo> !backup
<ubot5> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<John_S> x45: If you have a router though, why would you want to go thru your PC?
<RyanPrior> harris: easy on the caps lock, buddy.
<harris> okay
<Wyzard> harris: It's the first button on the toolbar
<joanjoseph> hi
<photo1> so whats cooking people?
<joanjoseph> can any1 help me
<shane2peru> bbyever, it doesn't give me that option, it says, "Offending key in /home/username/.ssh/known_hosts:1"
<bazhang> jayb2009: well does not really matter what distro--they all have an iteration of it--fedora has constructor or somesuch which distro was it--you can then ask in their channel--trivially easy really
<joanjoseph> how to install compiz in hardy heron
<harris> ok ok ...... its my first tym to use ubuntu
<eduardo> shamus u there_
<shane2peru> bbyever, I guess that would mean key 1 is bad?
<eduardo> ??
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, reinstall or no?
<ariqs> btw: for future reference to any devs out there, the partition manager is kinda annoying. It either makes you install it on whatever partition it chooses or you have to select all the details you don't know about yourself. there should be an in between one that does all the drive format stuff for you, but doesn't force you to use one partition
<bbyever> shane2peru: ah so it doesnt let you connect?
<koro> anyone knows how to disable transparency of the titlebar of non-focused windows in ubuntu?
<shane2peru> bbyever, correct
<joanjoseph> can any1 help me how to install compiz in hardy heron?
<tcpdumpgod> no jonas3d
<bbyever> shane2peru: yeah, you could just delete that key
<bazhang> ariqs: better than most out there though
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d,
<bbyever> shane2peru: and then it would let you connect
<drivetrax> harris,  -- read this now.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345784
<koro> i find it ugly, and i can't find a way to disable, even if i install different gnome themes it still does that
<shane2peru> bbyever, I assume it would be key one, based on that info it gave me.
<jrib> ariqs: this isn't the right channel for that, you should file a bug if you want to get the devs attention
<x45> John_S, ok here's my setup, ive got my laptop going through the wireless router "which is inside my house" im in my garage where the pc is at and my laptop still gets a connection,...so i was hoping to feed the pc through my laptop for its net
<joanjoseph> i really need help if any1 would help me how to
<tcpdumpgod> paste me the results of this jonas3d
<jrib> !bugs > ariqs (read the private message from ubotu)
<tcpdumpgod> aptitude search php5 |grep "i "
<bbyever> shane2peru: yeah
<Mimi> joanjoseph:  its already installed in hardy... go to desktop, right click anywhere, select change background, go to the last tab, select "extra"
<bazhang> koro try using a different theme first
<shane2peru> bbyever, ok, thanks!
<x45> John_S, which should be possible right
<bbyever> shane2peru: np
<sacul> I created a few folders called "rmme" and "rmmetoo" and ran "ls -a | grep rmme | xargs -0 rm -r" as a test but its not working because of the '\n' newline characters.  any suggestions?
<koro> bazhang: i tried all possible themes
<koro> bazhang: all of them get transparency
<photo1> go to system->admin->package manager once there search for compiz and you will find it
<koro> i think this is not associated to the theme itself
<ariqs> I'm here for my inability to get my modem setup in ubuntu. That was just an after thought
<bazhang> koro this is using compiz right?
<koro> yes
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, http://pastebin.ca/1001231
<John_S> x45: Yes it's possible, but is your laptop closer than your router? Why not just ethernet into your router?
<feraliminal> Adys: reinstalled xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools, still no Wacom tablet. My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.org/32668
<bazhang> koro the compiz channel can work that one out iirc
<CygnusX1> Does anyone know of an addon/scrip for nautilus that would allow a popup with "copy/move/cancel" to popup when drag and dropping a file?
<koro> bazhang: ok i'll try, thanks
<John_S> x45: i.e. connect your PC into your router directly using ethernet cable, instead of ethernet cable into your laptop.
<joanjoseph> oh ty mimi
<seamus7> koro: you can change the transparency levels in compiz by going to Advanced Desktop Effects in System/Preferences ...
<joanjoseph> :)
<bazhang> CygnusX1: you might want kde then
<ariqs> guess no one knows a solution to my modem issues
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I just killed those packages out
<ell> cannot print to shared printer on windows network ubuntu 8.04 dual boot with xp
<tcpdumpgod> okay
<tcpdumpgod> hold up
<ariqs> I have two dialup modems on this thing of different kinds and ubuntu doesn't seem to let me use either just selecting the random ports
<bazhang> ariqs: dont expect an instant answer
<CygnusX1> bazhang: :-)  I am a long time KDE luddite.  Doing my best to try and enjoy Gnome.  This is my big hangup at this point.
<koro> seamus7: yes but i can't find any section that deals with this specific issue (titlebar of unfocused windows)
<x45> John_S, that would require moving the router from the house to the garage though, then their would be limited range in the house
<jrib> !dialup > ariqs (read the private message from ubotu)
<x45> John_S, but yea, that would work
<jrib> ariqs: see if the steps there help
<koro> the transparency options in desktop effects seem to be intended for configuring particular windows with particular transparency levels
<bbyever> shane2peru: i just checked my known_hosts file and i couldnt tell the diference of diferent keys... i mean they werent numbered, is it the same in you case?
<John_S> x45: OK, I must have misunderstood--is your laptop not in the house, but instead in the garage where you can cable into it?
<ariqs> I'm not getting anything, jrib
<seamus7> koro: try disabling compiz plugins one at a time and when your problem is resolved you'll know that the settings for transparency on non-focused title bars is in that particular plugin
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, actually when I tried to remove those they are still there
<jrib> !dialup | ariqs
<ubot5> ariqs: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, PURGE ALL packages related to PHP and APACHE and let me know when you're done.
<koro> seamus7: are you sure that this is a feature of compiz and not a default in this version of gnome?
<bazhang> koro or just go to the #compiz channel
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, lol ok
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, im starting to think maybe your APT DB is corrupt?
<tcpdumpgod> =)
<jonas3d> possible...
<mouseclon1> anyone know what .gvfs is in the home directory?
<seamus7> koro: no ... but I have changed various transparency settings in compiz and I know that there is a plugin dealing with non-focused windows
<shane2peru> bbyever, well, they aren't numbered, but there is a line one and line two.
<x45> John_S, yes
<mouseclon1> i'm trying to work though my sound problem with SB Audigy card and when reloading alsa i get  --- can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/mouseclone/.gvfs
<seamus7> koro: have you looked at the Trail Focus plugin?
<photo1> ops
<photo1> sorry :)
<koro> seamus7: it's disabled
<wubrgamer> so go>templates in nautilus just takes me to ~/
<jrib> mouseclon1: related to gnome VFS would be my guess
<wubrgamer> not ~/templates
<koro> and it seems that none of the ones i have enabled deal with this
<wubrgamer> how do i fix nautilus templates?
<bbyever> shane2peru: ah ok, because you could just back up known_hosts, delete all the keys and then connect to the new computer and diff both files, then add the other keys.
<ell> cannot connect to shared windows printer
<mouseclon1> jrib: what is that?
<seamus7> koro: have you tried disabling compiz and seeing if the transparency goes away on the non-focused window title bars?
<shane2peru> bbyever, I'll give it a try and see if it is that line one or not, if all else fails I will empty the file
<John_S> x45: OK, I see. It's up to you, if you really want to give ad-hoc networking a try, probably best to research in the ubuntuforums.org, or post there with all your details, and maybe someone can tell you exactly what you need to do. :)
<jrib> mouseclon1: http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/#sect:gvfs-gio (and I was wrong: Gnome VFS != GVFS)
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, synaptics package managers "complete removal" the same as purging?
<bbyever> shane2peru: ok
<shane2peru> bbyever, right, that is what I was thinking
<ell> cannot connect to shared windows printer
<xubean> hey guys, i've got a very common problem but I still can't seem to solve it, compiz won't show me borders... i've tried everything... doesn't work... nvidia 5950 graphics card... any help is highly appreciated!
<shane2peru> bbyever, I was just trying to do things the right way, not the bute way. :)
<mouseclon1> stupid pidgin .. can't change my nick
<bbyever> shane2peru: haha ok
<ariqs> it's a shame these dialup howto help pages don't come with the install.
<morghanphoenix> Any ideas as to why .desktop links are giving me an "open with" dialog?
<bazhang> xubean: everything? you got emerald installed and running? window decorations in compiz enabled?
<ariqs> I have to memorize all these commands or write them down to go back in because I can't get on the net to see how to get on the net ;P
<koro> seamus7: i'm not sure how to disable compiz completely
<xubean> bazhang: yep... everything.. i've uninstalled and reinstalled it again...
<jrib> ariqs: save the page or print it :)
<ludwi1> is it just me or does 8.04 seem a little buggy?
<morghanphoenix> a little?
<bazhang> koro alt f2 metacity --replace
<Dr_willis> ludwi1,  im having issues in several areas.
<ludwi1> just trying to sound nice :P
<bazhang> ludwi1: not just you
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod,  *sigh* done
<seamus7> koro: just choose NONE in Appearances/Visual Effects
<tcpdumpgod> hahah
<photo1> if i wanted to play a dvd movie, what sort of apps would i need?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, make SURE its all uninstalled.
<mouseclone_> hmm I have an underscore in my name now don't it
<ohHelloThere> installation "HUH???" http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3545/ubuntuwontinstallsx4.png
<photo1> or packages taht is
<ariqs> ok, well, thanks jrib. I'm complainy, but it's not your fault. This is why I quit using ubuntu in the past and thought it'd be better. Too much messing around to do anything
<bazhang> totem or movieplayer; vlc will do as well photo1
<LainIwakura> .
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod,  do you know of a way to verify everything is gone?
<xubean> bazhang: any other ideas?
<morghanphoenix> anyone know how to get .desktop links working again. The icons are gone and when I click them I get an "open with" dialog. The links I made the desktop links from are working just fine though.
<photo1> totem says it can't play it for some reason
<Dr_willis> ariqs,  i have the exact same problem with my windows machines.. :) so i went to linux.
<morghanphoenix> just started happening after the dist-upgrade
<bazhang> xubean: using compiz? what about disabling compiz altogether?
<ariqs> don't see how, willis. Windows is simple and fast
<ludwi1> so anyone know when they will start to bring out bug fixes? hopfully soon
<ariqs> or xp anyway
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, did you change your username?
<ariqs> haven't tried vista
<morghanphoenix> Fast?
<bazhang> photo1: what is the reason
<morghanphoenix> Nope, same username
<photo1> not sure
<ariqs> yes, it even loads faster for me. :P
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ahh, upgrade, are the programs installed?
<Gibb> help - I have a dual boot setup with ubuntu and windows xp - I was using windows and deleted a rescue partition from hp and encrypted it. Now grub gives me error 17 and I get no boot menu - how do I fix this? Please help!
<xubean> bazhang: i did that... but that would only bring metacity, which is normal... no border problems.. it's when i run compiz i have no borders..
<bazhang> !windows | ariqs
<ubot5> ariqs: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mouseclone_> hmm gvfs is removing my file manager haha
<ariqs> anyway, I'm off to try to get dialup working in ubuntu again armed with information
<bbyever> !upgrade > bbyever
<SirBob1701> anyone have any interesting open source projects going on.  Looking for one to join.
<morghanphoenix> I installed linux because I was having lag spikes so bad my games were unplayable because of the XP drivers.
<zero88> Hey, i dont know if anyone could help me out but it seems that I cant find any PPD files for this printer for cups.Brother MFC 3360C
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, type the first three letters of my username and hit tab, it will make it stand out in red for me to see.
<morghanphoenix> Yes, they're still installed, and the menu links work fine.
<bazhang> xubean: if you dont get good answers here the compiz folks can help no doubt
<photo1> an error occurred can't read from resource
<ohHelloThere> so anyone know why my installer dumps saying it needs 256mb memory when i have it? http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3545/ubuntuwontinstallsx4.png
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, Yes, they're installed
<xubean> bazhang: is there a compiz server or room or something like that I can connect to?
<nowimproved> lol wtf ? can i install with a emachine emonster 1000b 256 kb cache 128 mb ram 20 gig hard drive 8x cd drive pentium 3
<amun_> I have a problem, I can't seem to get my wireless connection to function on my dell inspiron 1501 laptop, anyone have any ideas for me? I'm a linux noob.
<bazhang> ohHelloThere: and you have less?
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, "aptitude search apache"
<Dr_willis> ohHelloThere,  video card may be grabbing some?
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ahh, better, or for anyone you chat with, makes it easier :)
<tcpdumpgod> look on the left hand site jonas3d.
<bazhang> xubean: #compiz-fusion
<tcpdumpgod> i - installed
<ChatMonkey002> Hi?
<ohHelloThere> Dr_willis: how can i see whether the video is taking memory?
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ok, must be the icons were moved, what programs are we talking about?  are they in the menu?
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, the icons disappeared and the links give me an open with dialog again
<John_S> amun_: If you ar usinga wireless card, start by typing "lspci" and see if it finds your wireless card.
<bazhang> amun broadcom card?
<morghanphoenix> It's .desktop files, the links are right
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, right, are these program shortcuts on the desktop? or documents?
<fractal420> amun_ I have a inspiron 1501. I connected it to a wired connection.. it downloaded a driver and then wireless worked.
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, shortcuts
<jackdaw>  hey anyone else having problems with GDMGreeter crashing all the time when you start up in hardy?
<ohHelloThere> bazhang: i have 256... http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/3545/ubuntuwontinstallsx4.png
<Yahuda> Are there anyone having crashes in amd64 version?
<bazhang> ohHelloThere: is this hardy
<amun_> John_S, I do, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<ohHelloThere> yes
<joe_> damn sons
<Gibb> help - I have a dual boot setup with ubuntu and windows xp - I was using windows and deleted a rescue partition from hp and encrypted it. Now grub gives me error 17 and I get no boot menu - how do I fix this? Please help!
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix,  if they are program files, the easiest way is to click them on the menu, drag and drop them on the desktop, and delete the old ones
<harris> YEAH
<Onyx> How can I install a specific version of sudo?  Preferably one of my own choosing, or an "older" version than is currently in my repository?  My AMD64 version of Hardy is having issues with sudo.
<rencore_> Yahuda, what kind
<photo1> an error occurred makes perfect sense to me..totem is... really something eh
<John_S> amun_: OK that's a good start!
<mouseclone_> oh and the fuse daemon is compiz
<xubean> bazhang: thanks a lot man
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, they can be edited, but it takes a little more work to find the right icon, etc.
<Yahuda> rencore_: Freezes. Randomly.
<morghanphoenix> It's not handling the .desktop files, even with new links, doesn't know how to open them anymore.
<amun_> Fractal420, I've done that whole thing, it annoyed me about installing the driver, whatever it did, didn't do anything, I unplugged from the ethernet cable and I had no internet connection.
<bazhang> ohHelloThere: hardy may need more for livecd   you could possibly try the alternate cd but with that little ram it will be sloooow
<rencore_> Yahuda, nope
<Yahuda> Ok. : )
<John_S> fractal420: What driver did you download? Try to help arun_ if you know.
<x45> how do i get the advanced visualization settings to appear under my system tab
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, really, now that is odd.
<amenado> Gibb-> can you get back your windows okay ?
<jackdaw> anyone having gdmgreeter problems? it's tedious
<harris> fun fun fun
<ohHelloThere> bazhang: im trying to install it, i dont want to use the live cd. the *installer* is dumping
<bazhang> morghanphoenix: this is gnome?
<rencore_> the new nvidia graphics driver messes up older cards
<amun_> John_S, I've normally used Kubuntu, GNOME is new to me, and I've never had this problem with KDE So I'm not sure what to do here :S
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ok, in the terminal, Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<seamus7> x45 sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager (I think)
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, you can type:  cd Desktop
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, I'm using KDE
<John_S> amun_: you mean you have your wireless working fine in KDE but not gnome?
<mouseclone_> wish me luck.. i don't know if i will boot again
<bazhang> ohHelloThere: well the minimal iso then--the point being that trying to run hardy on 256 MB ram will hardly be usable imo
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ahh, gotta make life difficult for me. lol
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, I'm using KDE
<rainwalker> I put in a Hardy live cd on my sis' laptop, and it said a restricted broadcom driver was available for the wireless card. Now I've installed Hardy on the comp, and it's not listing the driver anymore...help?
<bazhang> morghanphoenix: kde4?
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, do you have KDE 3 or 4
<morghanphoenix> Ah, internet disconnect
<amun_> John_S, as far as I could tell, yes. I was using a relatively old Kubuntu distro however...Fiesty I think
<shane2peru> bazhang, do you know about KDE?  I'm not up to par with KDE.
<jackdaw> rainwalker ->l i had a similar biazare problem my wireless was been managed by ndiswrapper in gutsy but hardy seems to use this b43 module
<ohHelloThere> wow im blown away that it wont install on a machine with 256 ram. :'(
<jackdaw> rainwalker -> if you check dmesg you might get some info about what firmware things you need
<x45> seamus7, couldn't find package
<John_S> amun_: So you just upgraded to Hardy, and now an't use wireless?
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, Can you hear me now?
<bazhang> shane2peru: just enough to run kde4 ;]
<morghanphoenix> :P
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, http://pastebin.ca/1001249
<Kidvid711> ubuntu is virus free?
<jackdaw> @ohHelloThere did you try the alt install disc? or the xubuntu distro?
<ubot5> jackdaw: Error: "ohHelloThere" is not a valid command.
<bazhang> morghanphoenix: is this kde4
<John_S> amun_: *can't
<morghanphoenix> Internet connection dropped
<morghanphoenix> kde3
<rrittenhouse> I am trying to add my ssh key into my gnome session with hardy and it keeps proompting me to enter my passphrase and it doesn't appear to be saving it. It worked fine in Gutsy but now in hardy its not. I'm not sure if seahorse has anything to do with it or not
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, yes, do you have kde4 or kde3?
<seamus7> x45 do a search within synaptic package manager for compiz ... look for the settings manager and choose to install it
<Maczimus> I have a broadcomm 4318 wireless card....the driver manager DID NOT WORK....you need to go into synaptic package manager and search for fwcutter....install the one with the ubuntu logo next to it....worked for me out of the box on hardy...
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ah, ok
<tcpdumpgod> cool jonas3d
<tcpdumpgod> now do this one jonas3d
<tcpdumpgod> aptitude search apache2 |grep "i "
<photo1> totem won't play my dvds and i don't know why
<jackdaw> KidVid711-> not virus free but it's pretty hard to go wrong
<amun_> John_S, nope...Not an update. I just downloaded the new ISO off the website, and am using UBUNTU off the LiveCD to see if I like gnome any better, I was told it was easier to work with for a newbie than KDE
<Joesep1> ummm I believe I have two XServers running .... how can I tell?
<shane2peru> bazhang, got any ideas?  I'm really not sure about kde3
<Gibb> amenado: no!
<bazhang> Kidvid711: yes no viruses here
<shane2peru> bazhang, I'm not sure even about kde4. lol
<ohHelloThere> jackdaw: the alt install i have to burn a cd, i was using the desktop one because it will install from wtihin windows... much easier. i havent trued xubuntu,  is it lighter?
<Kidvid711> Jackdaw>> cool cool
<jackdaw> Josesp1 -> ps -e | grep 'Xorg*'
<Gibb> amenado: I dont even get the grub menu, just error 17
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, I still get the same results as showed in that link
<rrittenhouse> I just tried installing hardy and it won't find my IDE hd in the livecd install. So sad! :(
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, its two different commands, paste it to me.
<morghanphoenix> I think it's an association thing maybe
<harris> why is there is more KDE application..... can i use KDE application
<amun_> John_S, my thoughts were to use the LiveCD for a week, and see if I enjoy it more :) Unfortunately I can't use the internet without tethering myself to the ethernet cables on my laptop.
<jackdaw> ohHellothere -> yeah it's much much lighter should work quite well, annoying bc you have to you know burn a cd etc. you could run a VMware image but if youd on' thave the ram i assume your cpu doesn't do vm either
<tcpdumpgod> Or jonas3d... make sure they all have P's on the left.
<luser> anyone know how to query and see if a usb device is working?
<bazhang> rrittenhouse: try adding the boot param all_generic_ide
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, I'm not really sure about KDE, however we can give it a stab, do you know how to open the terminal?
<amenado> Gibb-> you can re-install grub perhaps to correct it?  use the liveCD to boot and then re-install grub
<photo1> i was thinking about linux..and i got linux lol..it surely makes you work for the fun
<seamus7> x45 it's sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<rrittenhouse> bazhang: thx
<ohHelloThere> jackdaw: so xbuntu wont install IN windows like the hardy proper desktop relase?
<Joesep1> jackdaw: what will that do?
<morghanphoenix> because I get a dialog like when I open something I don't have a file type associated with a program, but it's a .desktop link so I'm not sure how it should be set up
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, aaaah I do.  P=purged?
<tcpdumpgod> yup yup
<harris> why is there is more KDE application..... can i use KDE application
<Gibb> amenado: how do I do that? Im using 8.04 but only have a 7.10 live cd - will that be ok?
<bazhang> ohHelloThere: this is wubi?
<harris> why is there is more KDE application?..... can i use KDE application
<ohHelloThere> bazhang: ???
<photo1> you could use kde applications np
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, do you use MSN Messenger?
<bazhang> harris: sure kde apps work in gnome
<photo1> i got amarok works great
<luser> kubuntu
<harris> in ubuntu
<Shortyjacobs> Hey all, I installed 8.04 with Wubi....now I want to migrate it to it's own partition and make it a real, honest-to-god installation of Ubuntu...any suggestions?
<morghanphoenix> Aye, yakuake is ever present here, switched to ubuntu from slackware :)
<ludwi1> what seems more popular, gnome or kde? i'm still kinda newbish to linux.
<Kidvid711> I want to learn how to host a server using Ubuntu but I don't know how , and I wonder if someone would teach me :-D I'm not even sure if Ubuntu can be a server
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, yeah I do
<amenado> Gibb-> you can try to use the 7.10 livecd,
<bazhang> harris ubuntu=gnome
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, are you on it now?
<Fishscene> Kidvid711, what kind of server?
<John_S> amun_: I see, so if you go under System > admin > network, does it list your wireless connection as an option?
<seamus7> ludwi1 personal preference
<Kidvid711> Web page, file transfer server type
<Joesep1> How do I switch between two xservers I have running?
<Gibb> amenado: ok, so what all is involved with reinstalling grub? I bet if it goes through and looks at everything again itll work ok
<harris> sounds great!   gnome can use kde application. How about kde can it use gnome application?
<sp220> Hello.  I have a question. I'm using ubuntu 8.04 with a rather old Intel video card (Intel 915GM). My problem is that scrolling is VERY slow in firefox when compiz fusion is enabled. This was not a problem at all in the last version of ubuntu
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, just signed in
<bazhang> Shortyjacobs: you need to put it on an lvm-- /msg ubotu wubi and read the ubuntuforums link for more info
<Fishscene> Kidvid711, check out Ubuntu Server with LAMP
<tcpdumpgod> ok jonas3d did you get my PM?
<rainwalker> check dmesg? what does that mean?
<amun_> John_S, Network Settings came up, it says..."Wireless Connection: ROaming Enabled" but no active connection
<harris> sounds great!   gnome can use kde application. How about kde can it use gnome application?
<Shortyjacobs> Thanks for the pointers bazhang
<orudie> is there any reason why apt-get install xmms-dev wont work for me ?
<photo1> i understand i have been asking alot of questions here and i am sorry i will be doing some searches :)..
<bazhang> rainwalker: type dmesg in the terminal
<jonas3d> tcpdumpgod, no... It seems maybe if it comes in on a different port my router blocks it?
<amenado> Gibb-> reboot from your livecd and then install grub to your linux partition
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, I'm thinking I may should ask on kde, might be a better plan, since I think it may be a problem with the x-desktop file association in kcontrol
<Kidvid711> fishscene: Lamp?>
<John_S> amun_: OK, click on it, click "properties", disable the roaming mode, and select your network from the drop down list...
<tcpdumpgod> jonas3d, join this channel #mking213
<Joesep1> I believe I just started running two xservers: how do I switch between them?
<bazhang> Shortyjacobs: you might also consider unetbootin if you want to get more technical--also at the same link ;]
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, probably would get a little more knowledgable help. lol :)
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, I have used KDE before, but it has been a while
<Kidvid711> Fishscene>> Lamp is another program?
<Fishscene> Kidvid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP_(software_bundle)
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, I shoulda gone there first, but I was thinking it was a problem with the 8.04 upgrade so I popped in here first.
<Fishscene> Lamp is kind of a suite of programs for webhosting
<bazhang> orudie: possibly cos its not in repos?
<Gibb> amenado: ok, Im kind of a newb. what all is involved wtih reinstalling grub? I type grub, but then what?
<Joesep1> or rather: what does the command ps -e | grep 'Xorg*' do?
<John_S> amun_: Did you make it that far?
<Kidvid711> FishScene> Nice, thank you
<isdepopecath> Have any of you had a problem with not getting any sound while watching flash videos in firefox?
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, no prob, wish I could be of more help.
<Fishscene> NP
<dmsuperman> Whenever I reboot my computer loses track of the time. This isn't limited to Ubuntu, however I'm figuring you guys might know. It isn't the mobo, though. It still happens even with a new motherboard and processor. Rebooting causes Ubuntu to go 4 hours back, and windows to go 4 hours ahead
<amun_> John_S, No network on the dropdown list.
<Fa> nope no problems
<amenado> Gibb-> are you booted on livecd now?
<Gibb> amenado: yeah
<orudie> bazhang, it is in 7.10
<bazhang> orudie: you are now on hardy?
<amenado> Gibb-> which partition is your linux and specifically your /boot ?
<amun_> John_S, wait O_O I found it.
<John_S> amun_: Did you say earlier you did a "sudo iwlist scan" and it returned your network? I think bazhang asked you to do that.
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, ahh, this has to do with the system clock being set to UTC time, or not being set to UTC time
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, Just figured it out myself
<amun_> John_S, weird...it must take some time to show up...Let me see if it works :D
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, Great!  glad to hear it.
<matthew> Hi. Since Gutsy only VHF channels work with ivtv, what could be the issue?
<Onyx> I have a custom .deb package that I want to install using apt-get install.  How can I get apt to recognize my custom (locally contained) file as the version I want it to install?
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, something added a seccond association for .desktop links in kcontrol and they conflicted and bugged the whole thing.
<John_S> amun_: OK, are you using encryption? You'll have to set that if you are.
<joanjoseph> hi i need help on how to install compizconfig in hardy. in terminal
<joanjoseph> what should i type in?
<amenado> Onyx-> use dpkg -i packagename.deb
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, It started up suddenly though, on a previous motherboard. I have a new mobo now, and it still does it. Is this in the BIOS though? Should I set it to UTC or not to?
<Gibb> amenado: boot is on the same one as ubuntu which is /dev/hda3 the swap is /dev/hda5
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, ha ha, I don't think I would have ever gotten that fixed.
<bazhang> onyx dpkg -i file.deb
<Onyx> amenado: thanks
<seamus7> joanjoseph sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<amun_> John_S, I am, and I did :) I need to unplug my laptop from the ethernet and see if it's working, so if it's not, I'll be right back!
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, I can't remember what Windows does, the standard in Linux is to have the system time set to UTC and it adjusts accordingly.
<John_S> amun_: OK, good luck. :)
<morghanphoenix> shane2peru, I feel kinda dumb after how easy it was, looking for something complicated when the answer was as simple as it could possibly be :)
<Onyx> bazhang: Will this replace the current version?
<isdepopecath> Have any of you had a problem with not getting any sound while watching flash videos in firefox?
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, I'm guessing windows doesn't do that, that is why it there is a 4 hour difference between the two OS
<Onyx> isdepopecath: Are you using ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> onyx no idea about that--you made the file after all ;]
<shane2peru> morghanphoenix, hey, happens to everyone. lol
<joanjoseph> thank you
<isdepopecath> Onyx: ndiswrapper? What's that?
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, That would make sense, only they're both 4 hours off
<Gibb> amenado: no its /dev/hda2 sorry
<amenado> Gibb-> try   install-grub --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda3
<bazhang> isdepopecath: this is 64bit?
<amenado> Gibb-> try   install-grub --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda2
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, For example, right now it's 10PM. Ubuntu says 6PM, and if I were to boot into windows it would say 2AM tomorrow
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, hmm, that is odd, 4 hours both in oposite directions?
<Gibb> ok thanks
<isdepopecath> bazhang: No, 32 bit
<vmwarer> hi everyone
<photo1> i have libdvdread3 is that enough to play dvds?
<vmwarer> just upgraded to 8.0.4 LTS
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, Plus, even keeping it sync'ed with the internet (both in windows and ubuntu) gives me the same time (4 hours off both ways)
<bazhang> isdepopecath: listening to youtube and something else at the same time?
<amenado> Gibb-> grub-install  i have the words backwards
<klobster> hello!
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, hmm, that is odd, perhaps check in the BIOS
<isdepopecath> bazhang: I've got rhythmbox open, but it isn't currently playing anytihng
<luser> how do you see if a usb device is reco'ed?
<feraliminal> Anybody have a serial Wacom tablet working? If so, couldyou post your xorg.conf to pastebin.ca.
<Gibb> amenado: ok
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, do you have your timezones set correctly?  Perhaps in windows it is the -4 and Ubuntu is +4?
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, I shall, I was just hoping somebody here would know. It doesn't seem like a BIOS issue, since a new mobo didn't fix it (and no, I didn't buy a new mobo just to fix it :P)
<vmwarer> has anyone encountered issue with vmware-workstation 6.0 install?
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, Nope, both are set to New York
<renfrew> anyone know the name the the package that installs missing packages?   like when you type 'fglrxinfo' from the command line and you get a message to install xorg-driver-fglrx....
<koro> i just installed the sun java (jre and bin) packages, but firefox still claims that i don't have java, did i miss somehting?
<vmwarer> with ubuntu 8
<drivetrax> dmsuperman,  -- I noticed my hours were wrong when I installed 7.10.  I set Ubuntu time, and closed out booted WinXP.. set it.. and rebooted back to ubuntu.. so far, so good
<koro> should i install some plugin too?
<photo1> isdepopecath: i had this problem
<Wyzard> dmsuperman: Windows only supports keeping the BIOS clock in local time
<klobster> I am having issues with adept
<dmsuperman> drivetrax, every time I reboot
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, hmm, I'm not sure, more complex than I suspected. :) sorry
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, no problems
<isdepopecath> photol: Did you? Did you fix it?
<Gibb> amenado: says cannot create directory '/boot/boot'
<drivetrax> dmsuperman,  -- not for me, no
<Wyzard> dmsuperman: You should configure Ubuntu to expect the BIOS clock in local time, so it won't apply an additional timezone adjustment
<photo1> go to system->preferences
<harris> magandang umaga noypi
<photo1> then sound, make sure your using alsa as the mixer for sound
<vmwarer> even I tried the any-any-update for vmware... still no good...
<bazhang> harris english please
<dmsuperman> Wyzard, So should I change the BIOS time to match current time, then set the time offset to +0 in Ubuntu (GMT timezone)?
<isdepopecath> photol: I just fixed it, all I had to do with close rhythmbox. Weird
<amenado> Gibb-> okay, do this first, mount /dev/hda2 to /mnt  and see the dir  structure, ie if you have /boot there?
<DJDarkstar> anyone know if realplayer 11 (helix based) is capable  of playing DVDs like it's windows counterpart?
<isdepopecath> bazhang: I just fixed it, all I had to do with close rhythmbox. Weird
<photo1> you didn't fix it
<vmwarer> I am kinda stuck and not sure what to do next.... any kind soul can give me some hints
<Gibb> yeah
<amun_> John_S, it didn't work :(
<Mike2008999> hello
<photo1> isdepopecath: just check your preferences and make sure your mixer is alsa
<renfrew> anyone know the name the the package that installs missing packages?   like when you type 'fglrxinfo' from the command line and you get a message to install xorg-driver-fglrx....
<John_S> amun_: OK, what happened?
<isdepopecath> photol: Oh, ok.
<Gibb> amenado: yeah boot is a folder under /dev/hda2
<photo1> isdepopecath: i thought i fixed it before also..but once i played a flash movie then..some mp3 sound one of them didn't come out
<isdepopecath> photol: It has been
<amun_> John_S, I have the network there, I BELIEVE it's a WPA2 password type...I have it set at automatic configuration...And there's no connection :(
<orudie> is there a way to manually adjust the fan speed on my nvidia 8800 gt ?
<amenado> Gibb-> try   grub-install  --root-directory=/ /dev/hda2 see if this works
<koro> any help with my java? :(
<photo1> oh ok cool can you play flash plus music now without a problem?
<Gibb> amenado: ok
<John_S> amun_: Is your router using encryption? Do you have access to the router? (I hope it's yours) :)
<ApOgEE-> hi, is there any way to install mssql server on ubuntu?
<heroz> Hello, i have little problem...  i updated my computer and all like that and the sound from Firefox don't work.. like youtube videos and more... sombody know what is wrong ?
<snadge> i've installed windows onto a 3rd partition of my ubuntu hardy system.. and need to restore the grub bootloader, how do i do this, and still ensure that windows is also bootable?
<amun_> John_S, No it doesn't, and it is mine ;)
<amenado> ApOgEE--> why  would you want to insist on running a microsoft product on linux?
<rainwalker> are there broadcom wireless drivers in Hardy?
<photo1> amenado: sometimes you have to run windows products on linux
<bazhang> heroz: you are playing music as well as flash videos?
<amun_> John_S, err, yes it does* O_O Sorry
<klobster> anyone to help me?
<amenado> photo1-> not a database for production would you?
<John_S> amun_: OK :D
<Fa> klobster try the forums
<isdepopecath> photol: I can't do both at the same time.
<ApOgEE-> amenado, i got a friend who need mssql server for his work, i don't know why he insist to use it maybe for compatibility with his main server
<John_S> amun_: So do you know your encryption key?
<photo1> amenado: no not that but i wouldn't mind a proper cad program on linux
<klobster> the forums.
<klobster> k thx bye! /sarcasm
<Fa> lol
<bazhang> !grub | snadge
<ubot5> snadge: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<John_S> amun_: And do you know what type of encryption? WEP? WPA? etc.
<heroz> bazhang,  the music work fine but not the videos @ firefox like youtupe youporn and all kind of flash video
<amenado> ApOgEE--> maybe you can use virtualbox or vmware and install xp on it
<amun_> John_S, yep...I'm pretty sure it's WPA2, it's a LinkSys Wireless-G if that means anything
<ApOgEE-> we've tried to install mssql server under wine but the installer just didn't work
<Mike2008999> hello..were can i find themes for ubuntu???
<photo1> you have to be able to do both if you setup your mixer to alsa
<Sentienl> hy ppl ..
<rainwalker> Mike2008999: www.gnome-look.org
<zelrikriando> Mike2008999: try gnome look
<Mike2008999> gnome-look.org is finhed
<zelrikriando> ther
<zelrikriando> :)
<bazhang> heroz: and what happens when you quit completely (not just close but quit completely) the music player?
<ApOgEE-> which one is lighter, virtualbox or vmware?
<Mike2008999> i know that
<Mike2008999> already
<photo1> make sure all your sounds are being mixed by alsa
<Mike2008999> any other?
<ds2010> virtual box is smaller
<John_S> amun_: Why don't you check your router and make sure--go to http://192.168.1.1 which most likely will be your router setup webpage.
<zelrikriando> Mike2008999: what s wrong with gnome-look?
<ds2010> quicker D/L and u dont have to get a serial
<ApOgEE-> ok thanks... i'll try that
<amenado> photo1-> blender would do?
<Mike2008999> i9 already view that site
<photo1> blender..hmm l was looking for a nice program amenado
<photo1> let me check it out
<wes^saved> Hi I need to get dm-crypt and dm-mod into the kernel, how do I do it?
<amun_> John_S, yep, WPA2
<Sentienl> guys i need a lill assistance with snort
<amenado> photo1-> blender is not nice? dia  ?
<John_S> amun_: OK, and you have the encryption key? It of is case sensitive.
<photo1> amenado: i didn't say it was not nice..let me try it out and see how it is
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ARsoft> Hello!
<heroz> bazhang, what do u mean.. becouse when i heard the sound @ youtube didnt work then i downloaded sum song and checked about that will work and yes it did..
<ARsoft> Has anybody configured well the Asus x50n with Ubuntu?
<amun_> John_S, yes :)
<Gibb> amenado: cannot create directory //boot/grub
<Sentienl> is mysql really necessary? how can i disable it when i am tacking a tcp dump for later analysis on barnyard?
<ludwi1> when say i need to do something that normaly opens up the password window, it closes on me so i can't do any changes.. is there a fix for this? also is anyone else expirencing this?
<bpds> Hey, what's up with 8.04 xorg. I can't set my resolution to 1440x900 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only let's me edit the keyboard settings.
<bazhang> heroz: close and quit the musicplayer and try youtube again
<photo1> While Totem-gstreamer can play a DVD automatically when it is inserted into the DVD drive, it cannot navigate the DVD nor play it by selecting Movie → Play Disc 'DVD Name' (see  Bug #41335). If you use vlc media player you can navigate through the menu, forward in the movie and select subtitles. Just select open disc, probe Disc(s) and click ok.
<John_S> amun_: And when you set your connection in Network, did you use "DHCP"?
<heroz> close and quit what do u mean with quit.. ?
<heroz> if i close it
<wisedude> Can anyone help me remove revolution mail?  Trying in the add/remove programs produces warnings
<amenado> Gibb okay try  grub  and from grub> find /boot/grub/menu.lst  tell me what the response
<bazhang> heroz: just completely quit the music player--closing some does not quit them
<amun_> John_S, yep!
<Gibb> amenado: file not found
<g009> anyone know how to get wifi to start at boot without providing user password?
<heroz> bazhang,  omg u are my god
<amenado> Gibb no grub command in livecd?
<bazhang> heroz: now you need to select alsa to use for sound so that you can hear both at the same time
<heroz> aha
<oddalot> g009 you should get a router
<bazhang> heroz: thanks to photo1 for this fix
<g009> i have a router
<Gibb> amenado: its there, but the find thing doesnt find anything
<oddalot> g009 go into the router settings and set it up for a password
<orudie> which package is for glx headers
<heroz> bazhang,  and where can i chance this like u sayd.. becouse im totaly new.. in this
<bazhang> orudie: apt-cache search glx
<amenado> Gibb try  root (   and press tab
<John_S> amun_: OK, try to connect again, and post the results of "ifconfig" and "iwconfig" to pastebin.com or the ubuntu pastebin (which slips my mind right now).
<g009> ubuntu wants user password not wifi network pass
<bazhang> heroz: sound preferences? not sure where gnome stores those as I am on kde4 ;]
<rainwalker> ok, problem: firefox won't start, and I can't open a terminal to run it because my terminal's freeze upon opening
<heroz> rainwalker,  get better computer :D
<Gibb> amenado: in grub? it doesnt do anything, just pastes "root(" again below
<amenado> Gibb-> yes in grub>
<rainwalker> heroz: that really wasn't funny...
<heroz> bazhang,  what ever i use it like this BUT thx to u and photo1
<pist0l-fish> hi there, my friend is using kubuntu and she doesn't know how to get java for firefox. Does anyone know the name of the package she would have to download using apt-get install?
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal does not work rainwalker?
<heroz> rainwalker, hehe sorry bro.. ;)
<bazhang> pist0l-fish: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Rigonn> Can anyone help me out, I can't figure out how to put an image in my Skydome with Compiz...
<Flannel> pist0l-fish: sun-java5-plugin
<icanhas> http://xkcd.com/416/
<g009> anyone know how to get wifi to start at boot without providing user password?(not wifi network password)
<Flannel> icanhas: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<ludwi1> my add/remove app window is stuck opened.. when i went to remove some programs the password window failed to open on me. that window seems to have a problem and keeps crashing or something
<pist0l-fish> Flannel, bazhang: thanks i'll tell her to try both
<amenado> Gibb if that dont work, look around here http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<bazhang> g009: the wallet password? or the user password
<koro> sun-java6-plugin is not available for amd64??
<g009> user
<Gibb> amenado: thx
<RoAkSoAx> koro, nope
<jim_beam> hi all on logout ubuntu 8.04 freezes and ctrl alt bkspc will get me back to gdm login is this fixable?
<bpds> Hey, what's up with 8.04 xorg? I can't set my resolution to 1440x900 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only let's me edit the keyboard settings.
<John_S> arun_: I hope you get this message--sorry I have to go. I'll be around tomorrow, but I'm sure someone else can help you. Good luck.
<Flannel> g009: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager#head-41669d33dd37ace3464ac217a60ffac444fff514
<RoAkSoAx> bpds, try dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BrianG> flash makes my firefox crash, anything to prevent th is from happening?
<coldfire22> anyone running hardy with a wireless card using WPA that works?
<wes^saved> Hi I need to get dm-crypt and dm-mod into the kernel, how do I do it?
<photo1> weird i cant find: libdvdcss2
<amun_> John_S, http://pastebin.com/m72b457d9
<g009> thanks flannel
<bpds> RoAkSoAx: I tried that.  It doesn't work either. 7.10 worked fine.
<coldfire22> i've got my linksys wmp300n working with hardy, but it's terribly unstable :/
<AlabamaHit_> what is a good alternitive to ubuntu cause i can not get it to install on my other computer..........i tryied 7.10 and 8.04
<bazhang> BrianG: what extensions you got
<BrianG> bazhang: none
<pist0l-fish> hmm. My friend keeps getting a "could not open lock file" error when trying to use apt-get install for the second time. I remember pkill -9 killing a certain process helped when I was on her computer... does anyone know which?
<photo1> anyone know why i can't find libdvdcss2?
<Flannel> AlabamaHit_: What keeps happeninig?
<Killeroid> is it only me or have there been no updates since the day hardy was released?
<bazhang> photo1: on www.medibuntu.org
<AlabamaHit_> Flannel: alot of errors and then it hangs. It never makes it to the live
<ramenmeal> What do i need to do if im running raid 0 to instal ubuntu 8.04... anything special?
<bazhang> Killeroid: none here either
<SgtMuffins> wow  1415 people in the room...thats a lot
<Flannel> AlabamaHit_: Try the alternate CD
<gnaunited> Restricted Nvidia Driver not in use, any ideas?
<Farool> I downloaded something through Synaptic, where is the file downloaded to?
<Vuen> hey guys. i'm trying to revoke my pgp key and i'm getting frustrated. i generated a revocation certificate, now what the hell do i do with it? everywhere i read it says "store it away in case you need to revoke your key". awesome, I DO want to revoke my key. so what do i do?
<Flannel> Farool: which file?
<AlabamaHit_> Flannel: u think its just something to do with the live?
<bazhang> pist0l-fish: tell her to close add/remove first
<Onyx> Is there a way for an apt-cache search to only return *installed* packages?
<coldfire22> Vuen: did you use a CA?
<Farool> Flannel: A universe game.
<Flannel> AlabamaHit_: It could very well be, yes.  Alternate CD is more relible
<gnaunited> Onyx dpkg -l | greap packagename
<bazhang> dpkg -l onyx
<Flannel> Farool: You just want to know how to start the game, right?
<Vuen> coldfire22: no. i submitted my public key to the ubuntu keyserv, and had it signed by a friend
<pist0l-fish> bazhang: how do you do that?
<Buckie> Question - why does reinstalling firefox not change the bug it got ?
<tyrone> hello somehow i lost all icons of my open office they were all deleted I don't know why. How can i bring them back?
<pist0l-fish> bazhang: sorry, I'm not a debian guy
<bazhang> pist0l-fish: close it? just click the X
<Farool> Flannel: It's through ScummVM, so I need to find the file and open it through Scumm.
<blah569> Can anyone tell me why the top bar is not stretching the entire way?  http://image.bayimg.com/oajhmaabi.jpg
<gnaunited> #join osx86
<tyrone> Buckie, try completely removing it and then installing again
<pist0l-fish> bazhang: what's add/remove? I don't think she has this open, whatever that is
<ramenmeal> What do i need to do if im running raid 0 and want to dual boot ubuntu 8.04 and xp?
<Flannel> Farool: Ah, well, dpkg -L [package] will give you a listing of files, I'm not familiar with Scumm
<wes^saved> Hi.  Anyone know how to add dm-mod and dm-crypt to the kernel?
<AlabamaHit_> Flannel: where cani fine it? im on the site and just takes me to the same dL everytime, lol
<Flannel> Farool: Also, Synaptic will show that information too
<coldfire22> Vuen: i believe the certificate authority must be the one to revoke the certificate
<Farool> Flannel: Gotcha, thanks!
<bazhang> pist0l-fish: another installer; make sure she only one installer open at a time, and preface the command by sudo
<Killeroid> blah569: right click pane, select properties and check expand
<mbarlow310> i got a dell d830 with an nvidia quadro nvs 140m, tried doing ubuntu hardy heron install and gdm is borked when i select nvidia drivers, anyone got a fix?
<pist0l-fish> bazhang: she is
<blah569> Expand is checked.
<Flannel> AlabamaHit_: Its available by checking the "alternate CD" checkbox, or... http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/  Its there.
<Vuen> coldfire22: it's not a certificate, it's a pgp key. there is no certificate authority
<tyrone>  hello somehow i lost all icons of my open office they were all deleted I don't know why. How can i bring them back?
<bazhang> pist0l-fish: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Killeroid> blah569: *right click panel, select properties and check expand
<blah569> Expand is checked, though.
<ludwi1> how can i close down my add/remove app window? it's stuck opened.
<AlabamaHit_> crap i didnt even notice taht.....man i feel stupid
<cowrouter> mbarlow310 try the 110 series drivers instead of the 173
<blah569> Expand is already checked, though. *
<astro76> ludwi1: alt+F2, type xkill, click the window
<coldfire22> Vuen: if using public/private key encryption, and having your friend sign it, there is a web of trust
<amun_> John_S, Still there?
<astro76> !aptfix | ludwi1 then you might need to do this
<ubot5> ludwi1 then you might need to do this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<orudie> bazhang, xmms-dev                                              - XMMS development static library and header files
<carbine> Bleh.. Anyone have WPA working with ndiswrapper in 8.04?
<coldfire22> Vuen: if he signed with his key, was his key signed by any CA?
<dmsuperman_> The _only_ system setting I changed during my last boot was the time. I didn't install any programs, or change anything else. However, now my X-server won't boot.
<coldfire22> Vuen: there has to be a root somewhere
<carbine> Using bcm4318
<orudie> bazhang, i need those really bad
<Flannel> Vuen: http://carthik.net/blog/vault/2005/05/25/revoking-a-gpg-key-pair/  near the bottom is the actual command
<Starnestommy> Vuen: I think that http://www.hackdiary.com/archives/000042.html might be of use
<Vuen> coldfire22: not that i know of. there doesn't need to be a root...
<ramenmeal> What do i need to do if im running raid 0 and want to dual boot ubuntu 8.04 and xp?
<dmsuperman_> /etc/gdm/failsafeXserver line 47: [ too many arguments, already tried to use the failsafe within the last 30 seconds
<bazhang> orudie: apt-cache search xmms for that
<Starnestommy> carbine: PGP is a rootless system
<Starnestommy> er...
<RandomUsr> any alsa experts here?
<carbine> ...
<Starnestommy> coldfire22: pgp is a rootless system
<photo1> thanks
<AlabamaHit_> Flannel: thanks man...i will give this a try. :) its downloading now
<carbine> =P
<Starnestommy> carbine: sorry, I typed the wrong nickname
<coldfire22> Starnestommy: ahh
<dmsuperman_> When I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg I can get my GUI again, but then nvidia-xorg causes it to stop loading X Server
<orudie> bazhang, and whats that gonna do? i installed xmms2 and it wont work with what i'm trying to compile
<rockysynergy> I'm using Inkscape 0.46 with Ubuntu hardy. Every time I try to draw something the inkscape crashed with the error message in the terminal saying "(inkscape:7386): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_utf8_casefold: assertion `str != NULL' failed"
<bazhang> orudie: xmms is not maintained any longer; audacious is the successor
<JPSman> dmsudperman_:  are you trying to get your X-fi to work?
<dmsuperman_> Even loading my working xorg.conf over top of my current one causes it to stop working (I backed up thexorg.conf that has been working for weeks now)
<blah569> Does anyone have a solution to my question?
<ludwi1> cool i like that xkill thingy.
<weeman13221> can anyone help with getting sim dock to work
<dmsuperman_> JPSman: I'm just trying to get a GUI, I didn't even change any settings and after rebooting it stopped working
<x45> got my advanced visualization settings up and running
<coldfire22> anyone have experience with a linksys wmp300n card in 8.04?
<JPSman> dmsuperman_:  what version are you running?
<amun_> I've never used Xchat, can anyone tell me if John_S is on? :(
<bazhang> amun_: he left
<Fa> i use kvirc
<pist0l-fish> bitchx is pretty nice
<dmsuperman_> JPSman: 7.10
<pist0l-fish> so is konversation if your a KDE guy
<RandomUsr> So, my snd-hda-intel doesn't work, does anyone know how to make it function?
<pist0l-fish> (or girl)
<JPSman> wierd
<ramenmeal> Can i use my mobo's fakeraid on ubuntu? do i need to get drivers for it?
<drivetrax> bitchX is a terminal
<pist0l-fish> bitchx is nice
<Daisuke-Ido> drivetrax: so?
<bazhang> !fakeraid
<ubot5> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<coldfire22> i've always stuck with irssi for the terminal
<drivetrax> I use Xchat
<bazhang> see above ramenmeal
<drivetrax> Ksirc wasnt good
<ramenmeal> ty
<demonspork> now, for try number two at Hardy, it failed me miserably the first time
<Daisuke-Ido> a question: how would i go about executing an external command from within xchat?
<[QU]RailWolf_> sup
<[QU]RailWolf_> hi
<amun_> bazhang, well great :( THanks for telling me though...I'm stuck now :(
<coldfire22> getting this linksys wmp300n wireless card working in hardy has been a pita
<Vuen> coldfire22: Flannel: Starnestommy:  thanks guys, figured it out. had to import the revocation certificate, then re-export my key and submit the exported code back to the keyserv. confusing.
<[QU]RailWolf_> er
<coldfire22> Vuen: sorry if i was misleading at all ;p
<whonicca> is there any reason why im not able to auto complete in gnome terminal when starting off a command with sudo
<whonicca> as a normal user i can
<dmsuperman_> I have to reinstall my nvidia driver I think, however I have no GUI
<pist0l-fish> RandomUsr: try downloading new alsa?
<whonicca> auto complete any command
<whonicca> soon as i add sudo it doesnt work
<whonicca> but i was able to do so in every other version of ubuntu and linux b4 that
<weeman13221> can anyone help with getting sim dock to work
<whonicca> =\
<RandomUsr> pist0l-fish: with hardy?
<whonicca> b4 hardy
<dmsuperman_> could somebody do me a huge favor and get me the nvidia driver (169.12) for the geforce 7900 card? I need the direct link to it so I can wget it from commandline
<Daisuke-Ido> whonicca: you're putting a space between sudo and the command, right?
<whonicca> yes
<[QU]RailWolf> the xmms-dev is no longer supported ?
<whonicca> of course
<dinart> where do i find other linux themes?
<whonicca> this is almost a fresh install of hardy too
<whonicca> never had this problem with ubuntu
<bazhang> !themes | dinart
<ubot5> dinart: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<coldfire22> whonicca: hrm, i have no problems with auto complete and sudo
<whonicca> as a normal user everyone auto completes
<blah569> Does anyone know how to make the top panel stretch?  Expand is already checked, by the way.  http://image.bayimg.com/oajhmaabi.jpg
<Vuen> coldfire22: that's cool, no worries. thanks for your help
<whonicca> everything
<whonicca> *
<coldfire22> whonicca: just installed hardy today also
<whonicca> as soon as i type sudo apt for example
<whonicca> nothing completes
<Blacksage> hewy
<dinart> bazhang: thanks ^^
<orudie> bazhang, audacious...  im wondering if the dev files for that have backwards compat for xmms... in other words.. if the headers for xmms are in audacious
<coldfire22> whonicca: silly question, but if you hit tab twice in quick succession, you're not getting a list are you?
<amun_> I'm having problems with my Dell Inspiron 1501, I have no wireless connection, does anyone have any help they can give me?
<Blacksage> #therabbithole
<SgtMuffins> heya does anyone know how i could create a shortcut on my desktop to a folder say my /home/peter/ folder? so that ican just click an icon on my desktop and get to the folder?
<whonicca> coldfire22, without sudo yes
<ushimitsudoki> dmsuperman_: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<mohamed_> how to install virtualbox , or any alternative ?
<wynd> OK guys, I have an apt-get/packages question... I added the Medibuntu repositories in order to install the mplayer codecs package, and now the update manager is seeing all the medibuntu packages and wants to update the "main" packages with the medibuntu ones, is this a good idea or should I ignore it?
<whonicca> coldfire22, with sudo no
<[QU]RailWolf> would the audacious have the old header files for xmms ?
<wynd> [QU]RailWolf: how old?
<Knight488> wynd I'm going to guess no
<coldfire22> whonicca: bash?
<mohamed_> !virtualbox > mohamed_
<Daisuke-Ido> dcc send %s 'dcop amarok player path' <- anyone familiar with xchat - does that look even remotely right as a ctcp response?
<astro76> SgtMuffins: right click desktop, create launcher, select "Location" from drop down list
<SgtMuffins> how could i create a shortcut on my desktop to a folder say my /home/peter/ folder so that i can just click an icon on my desktop and get to the folder? anyone?
<sq1usa> i upgraded several machines to ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 and none of them start, it just sits there at the ubuntu splash with the progress bar going back and forth... any ideas?
<SgtMuffins> ahh thanks
<whonicca> coldboot|work, i guess, gnome-terminal
<SgtMuffins> sorry for the repeat
<Inferter7> Hello.
<SgtMuffins> noone was answering
<dmsuperman_> How can I run a .run file from the command line? just doing "sudo ./THEFILE.run" says command not found
<whonicca> coldboot|work, shall i try with another terminal?
<whonicca> maybe eterm
<whonicca> aterm
<coldfire22> whonicca: type 'ps' and hit enter, that'll disclose the shell you're running
<whonicca> coldboot|work,*
<Inferter7> dmSuper, try without the peroid in the beginning
<whonicca> wtf
<astro76> SgtMuffins: I type 75wpm, must give people time to check and type ;)
<whonicca> too many colds in here
<coldfire22> lol
<dmsuperman_> Inferter7: same thing
<ushimitsudoki> dmsuperman_: sudo sh <filename>.sh i think
<Inferter7> =/
<Inferter7> *is a script kiddie
<Inferter7> for a hell of a lot of people, we don't talk much
<dmsuperman_> ushimitsudoki: it's a .run, not a .sh
<SupaRice> Hello
<mohamed_> anyone installed virtualbox ?
<rokumanxes> Hey, I was just wondering, can anyone help me use ...  PIDGIN?
<Knight488> hey again shoot^, get the ATI thing fixed?
<cowrouter> dmsuper make it executable first with chmod 755 filename then run it by ./filenam*
<ommegang> whats up with ubuntu wanting to resize my windows partition? i just want to install it on remaining space (not partitioned to dual boot)
<SgtMuffins> hey okay so i did the launcher thing with the location and then it told me there was no application to open "/home/peter/"...are there like rules against creating shortcuts to your $HOME directory?
<blah569> I have downloaded beryl core, but what do I do to install it?
<ushimitsudoki> dmsuperman_: er right, still with sh I think is how i do it (and yes it may need chmod +x)
<whonicca> =*(
<ariqs> ok, pidgin seriously sucks as an irc client
<cowrouter> be sure to do an /etc/init.d/gdm stop first though
<Daisuke-Ido> blah569: beryl is no longer supported
<blah569> And is beryl core the one I wish to use?
<[QU]RailWolf> test
<ariqs> what's a good irc client for ubuntu?
<orudie> testin...
<USN1520> rokumanxes what is the issue
<orudie> :)
<astro76> ommegang: then I guess you want wubi, because that's the only option besides partitioning and dual-booting
<LainIwakura> ariqs: xchat, irssi, pidgin, etc.
<SupaRice> Was wondering if someone could help me?  Having problems with installing from the 7.10 ALT disk.  It goes through keyboard discovery and then says that the CD Rom failed to mount, which it just booted from.  I've tried several disks.
<bazhang> blah569: beryl is no longer in use--get compiz-fusion
<dmsuperman_> ushimitsudoki: awesome, got it working. Thanks :D
<blah569> ok\
<ariqs> what linux client is most like mIRC?
<theone_> ariqs, xchat is better for irc
<ushimitsudoki> dmsuperman_: hooray! :)
<rokumanxes> Um...  I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to use myspace im, and I read of a method involving pidgin.
<blah569> What about the emerald theme manager, though?
<icesword> !ssh\fs21
<ubot5> Factoid ssh\fs21 not found
<Daisuke-Ido> ariqs: xchat - or it would be good if i could friggin find out the command to run an external program
<theone_> ariqs, xchat
<orudie> [QU]RailWolf, same error with xms
<rokumanxes> I'm using ChatZilla for IRC, not pidgin.
<whonicca> no
<whonicca> now
<ariqs> thanks
<mohamed_> ariqs try xchat
<USN1520> that is not native to pidgin
<whonicca> i must mention that i have a separate home partition if that even matters
<Jebtrix> xchat is quite a change from Mirc.. woohoo sup peeps
<sq1usa> anyone having trouble upgrading to 8.04?
<n-iCe> hi
<coldfire22> sq1usa: having a hell of a time with a wireless card .. but that's about it
<n-iCe> Is there anyway to stop the sudo apt-get upgrade??
<ariqs> i'm not seeing xchat in synaptic package manager when I do a search. what gives?
<cowrouter> sql it took me like 4 attempts to upgrade but I got it
<LainIwakura> n-iCe: ctrl+c
<mohamed_> ariqs it exist :)
<USN1520> ariqs you have to enable community software sources
<sq1usa> coldfire: did you have any problems when it rebooted and hanging at the ubuntu logo with the progressbar gong back and forth?
<ariqs> you mean third party, usn?
<USN1520> yep
<ariqs> ok, thanks
<ommegang> astro76: will that let me juse use remaining space?? or want to resize my windows partition,
<USN1520> i enable it all
<coldfire22> sq1usa: no, surprisingly ... as i think i have a hard drive going bad that doesn't get detected all the time ;p
<astro76> !wubi | ommegang
<ubot5> ommegang: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<theone_> ariqs, universe, multiverse
<harris> a
<ommegang> !webui
<ubot5> Factoid webui not found
<rokumanxes> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/pidgin-220-package-released-for-ubuntu.html
<astro76> ommegang: it installs as a file on your windows drive
<rokumanxes> I'm totally new to ubuntu, so I don't know... much about anything.
<coldfire22> ariqs: also make sure you have an active internet connection on that machine (if you're not chatting from it now)
<Shadow_X> anyone here have problems in 7.10 making it use a static IP?
<sq1usa> but when i select an old kernel from the grub menu it does start?  what gives?  new kernel is not stable?
<SupaRice> Where is the proper place to ask n00b questions about install?  I'm trying to do software raid install with ALT 7.10 disk
<astro76> ommegang: and it's actually official for 8.04 despite that factoid
<USN1520> why do I always get booted
<ariqs> coldfire: I'm chatting from it now. it took me forever to get connected with this dialup.  I have to do it in a terminal it seems. When I connect with network, it makes the modem click to dialup then stops
<Knight488> Can someone help me with a:  ./filename.run --keep  error?
<ommegang> astor76: but can i actually boot into it seperately or run it via windows?
<SgtMuffins> astro76: you said that i could just choose "location"  under creating a launcher and then type the location and it'd create it...is there a reason why i cant make a launcher to my "/home/peter/" directory?
<photo1> i was finally able to play a dvd oh my god
<photo1> finally
<Jebtrix> boot into seperately
<k20a> it seems to have changed to do from 7.10 to 8.04 could someone point me to where i can select which monitor i am using
<USN1520> I always get booted from the ubuntu server
<ommegang> jebtrix: so it somehow takes space away from the windows ntfs partition??
<USN1520> why is that?
<Jebtrix> some yeah
<astro76> SgtMuffins: then choose application, and make the command "nautilus /home/peter"
<SgtMuffins> ah okay thanketh you astro
<Jebtrix> if your doing montior things make sure your not using a KVM
<ghfreak51> hey
<k20a> what do i type in terminal to display my system info like cpu and ram
<Jebtrix> cause some screw with monitor detection
<SupaRice> Was wondering if someone could help me?  Having problems with installing from the 7.10 ALT disk.  It goes through keyboard discovery and then says that the CD ROM failed to mount, which it just booted from.  I've tried several disks.
<ghfreak51> how can i run ubuntu not in low graphics mode?!
<whonicca> can someone help me with my problem =*(
<crackintosh> has php been modified for heron?
<k20a> suparice is it a cd-r?
<ghfreak51> SupaRice, do you have more then one disk drive?
<SupaRice> k20a - yes
<astro76> ommegang: somehow you boot into it separately, I've never used it
<whonicca> is there any reason why im not able to auto complete in gnome terminal when starting off a command with sudo,  i have never had this problem b4, fresh install of hardy heron
<theone_> whonicca, just ask your question :)
<photo1> good night
<k20a> supa what do you use to burn the iso?
<cowrouter> ghfreak: what video card do you have installed?
<ghfreak51> integrated
<SupaRice> I've tried Nero, and also Burn4free
<whonicca> i do have a separate home partition but this was formatted
<ghfreak51> supa...
<Jebtrix> its adds grub and looks like it mounts the livecd iso for wubi
<Jebtrix> if your using nvdia raid dont bother with wubi
<brrybnds> Shadow_X: no problems here setting static ip w/ 7.10
<SupaRice> it seems to be working, half way, i mean it boots, and starts the install , but them bombs out at the "Detect and Mount CD-ROM"
<ghfreak51> isorecorder dude
<ehc> I just updated to 8.04 and my sound is working, but alsamixer works fine and I tried running depmod and restarting but it still doesn't work. any ideas
<USN1520> supa did you get a goos md5 check
<USN1520> good
<SupaRice> is isorecorder free?
<k20a> what do i type in terminal to list out hardware specs
<carbine> Okay.. I'm gonna go insane..
<ghfreak51> yes
<blah569> When I click on the "Get It" link on http://www.compiz-fusion.com, the link never loads.
<SupaRice> i've burnt 6.10 desktop disk with it and that works fine
<USN1520> lspci k20
<k20a> blah you can get it from synaptic
<blah569> ok
<blah569> Thanks
<carbine> bcm4318 + ndiswrapper is not working with WPA
<Onyx> This is so goddamn frustrating.... has anyone else here just had sudo segfault on them consistently for no apparent reason?  It's very difficult to have a useable desktop at home when this is happening.
<comerc> hey all
<ghfreak51> i hate having my resolution at 800x600 how can i fix it?!
<ommegang> astro76: reason i wanna dual boot is my atsc tuner wont work in a vista VM since it doesnt see pci-express hardware so i wanted to dedicate like 50gb or so for vista and rest of my 500gb for linux / vm's etc ..
<comerc> hey all
<ericrw> Onyx: that shouldn't happen unless you've got something seriously wrong with your hardware, or your system libraries (the latter could happen if they've been compromised or you've got a harddrive failure, etc)
<comerc> can anyone help me with a first time install of ubunt
<Jebtrix> what video card u got ghfreak
<Onyx> I've tried installing the old gutsy sudo, the latest, most bleeding edge sudo, reinstallingall of my pam packages, installing the older pam packages....
<USN1520> comerc whats up?
<ghfreak51> it's just an integrated sony
<k20a> blah search compiz and compiz-settings manager then enable effects in system-preferences-appearance
<Onyx> ericrw: Everything was working fine before my "upgrade" to Hardy Heron.
<ericrw> Onyx: ah, well then, you've borked your own system ;)
<SupaRice> anybody know if there is trouble installing vmware server on 8.1 ?
<Shadow_X> brrybnds, strange. because my install works fine one time, then if something drops it, it acts up. how can you refresh the DNS entries without using the stupid GNOME thing?
<Onyx> ericrw: By upgrading?
<USN1520> comerc do youhave a specific question?
<sparr__> how can i switch from mythbuntu to kubuntu startup/shutdown screens?
<comerc> USN, i have recently tried to install ubuntu on a windows 98 machine using the standard iso install CD from ubuntu... after it goes through the loading process the screen goes blank
<Jebtrix> hrm, well sony didnt do video so it can only be like Intel Extreme Integrated, ATI integrated, etc. which is it
<SupaRice> where do I find the MD5 for the ISO?
<USN1520> where at the install is it blanking
<comerc> i tried to use the text based installer because i thought it was a graphics issue, but same thing
<k20a> i also have res problems since 8.04 i can't find the same administration screen i used to use to select which monitor i am using
<astro76> whonicca: edit /etc/bash.bashrc and uncomment the three lines below "# enable bash completion in interactive shells"
<ericrw> Onyx: well, even if the upgraded failed, what you're saying is that you did a bunch of things since then that makes it practically impossible to support you :P
<whonicca> theone_, any ideas?
<ghfreak51> well yea intel integrated in a sony
<USN1520> supa they reside on the mirror where you dloaded
<comerc> it goes blank, as in the monitor stops getting a signal
<blah569> I have compiz-core already installed, how would I go about finding it?
<USN1520> comerc did you get a good install
<Jebtrix> only problem i had with extreme intel integrated at work was that i was using a KVM switch
<comerc> it goes blank right after the orange bar loads
<comerc> yeah the install is fine i have tried both CDs
<USN1520> sounds lke X is failing
<USN1520> what does dmesg say
<k20a> blah make sure you also have settings manager installed then enable effects in your appearance like i said before
<SupaRice> i'll check that, bbl
<SupaRice> tahnks
<rokumanxes> how, or where do i get pidgen from?
<Onyx> ericrw: You're missing what I was saying.  Immediately after the STANDARD upgrade, sudo was failing on me.  That's why I tried this other stuff (and have since reverted back to the STANDARD upgrade stuff).  Are you honestly trying to say that sudo is supposed to break on an upgrade?
<aceop> Evening, all. Do I have to take a number? :)
<k20a> blah then you can find it under preferences
<comerc> dmesg?
<USN1520> guess it is hard to see that huh?
<theone_> whonicca, did you see what astro76 said?
<whonicca> astro76, ok done
<comerc> haha yeah
<whonicca> let me try now
<USN1520> dmesg is a log file
<luser> anyone know of a good virt cd app? I don't want to mount it normally, looking for  something ala daemon tools or alcohol
<comerc> the monitor shuts off as if the graphics card was having an issue
<whonicca> astro76 u my hero
<USN1520> can you boot into the live cd to fix
<whonicca> what did i do wrong?
<ericrw> Onyx: I'm not saying that, I'm saying that after trying "the other stuff" it might be harder to fix the original issue of sudo breaking
<comerc> what do you mean? i was booting into the live CD
<whonicca> astro76, and why havent I ever have to do that
<USN1520> after you installed?
<comerc> the only CD that works is the text based install, and that just works till the orange bar loads at the end of formatting and all that
<RandomUsr> is anyone able to assist me with alsa?
<Onyx> ericrw: No.... because everything has been put back to its original state.  Anyway, do you have any idea how to fix that issue?
<dudus> luser: whats the meter on mounting it as usual?
<SupaRice> --MD5 is good
<ericrw> Onyx: I'd suggest trying to manually force a reinstall of libc and pam.
<USN1520> oh i see
<comerc> the live CD just goes blank as soon as the orange bar loads
<USN1520> Supa it took me three frisbees to determine my burner was shot
<comerc> so in the text based install i just get a bit further basically
<blah569> How do I find the compiz fusion?
<ericrw> (and make sure they're coming from hardy)
<blah569> It aprears as if I already have it installed.
<USN1520> yeah definitely sounds like an X issue
<astro76> whonicca: well the default ~/.bashrc, at least for gutsy and earlier, has those uncommented. somehow sudo changed in hardy and is not using the user environment
<ericrw> Onyx: also, check your system for any packages that are NOT from hardy
<blah569> And a lot of other Compiz-Fusion objects installed.
<USN1520> not sure where to go
<SupaRice> hrmm
<comerc> X issue?
<aceop> I'm experiencing freezing with Hardy installed. I could only get the LiveCD to work by working in safe graphics mode and noapic nolapic and the other option.
<melancholia> hey there..
<brrybnds> Shadow_X: that's beyond my abilities, I'm newish to ubuntu - just able to confirm that I had no issues with it, was straight forward (unlike most networking stuff I seem to come across)
<dudus> comerc: i'd suggest to remmove the quiet and splash modifiers and see where exactly it hangs
<astro76> whonicca: now it's set for all users, including root
<theone_> blah569, yeah, you just need the seetings manager
<whonicca> astro76, is this an issue for everyone though, or is it isolated to a certain few?
<ChuanQi> hi all
<comerc> dudus how can i do that?
<Jebtrix> search compiz icon in Add/Remove
<SupaRice> i did get an error from Nero, something about power calibration, i just figured it was winblows
<Onyx> ericrw: I'll give the libc reinstall a shot.  How can I check for non-hardy packages?
<Shadow_X> brrybnds, ah its cool. i was just wondering
<USN1520> you said the screen goes blank yeah
<comerc> yeah
<astro76> whonicca: I'd imagine it's the same for everyone
<blah569> Where do I find the settings manager?  The Syntac Package Manager?
<ChuanQi> i had some wireless network question on 8.04 released on WPA
<k20a> blah you have to go into system-preferences-appearance and enable it
<Jebtrix> search compiz icon in Add/Remove
<melancholia> can i auto mount my volumes ?? i use Hardy Heron Ubuntu
<whonicca> astro76, my friends that use hardy say they dont have the problem though
<astro76> whonicca: I'm still on gutsy ;)
<whonicca> oh
<USN1520> well you need a burner that data checks the disc, brasero is good k3b better
<ommegang> so, the easiest way to dual boot is to use the webui?
<ChuanQi> how can i manually create a profile of WPA setting?
<ehc> i can't find a problem with my sound system but it isn't working.
<Daisuke-Ido> SupaRice: the power calibration error usually means evil drive
<k20a> blah yes settings manager is in synaptic
<whonicca> me being a clean install would think id have the same things as them
<dudus> comerc: when you're on the screen that you choose how to boot the machine, the one with install, boot from hd and stuff..... try the first option and press F6 to set more options
<rokumanxes> can anyone help me get pidgin?
<theone_> yeah. search for compiz settings manager. it will give you more options running compiz
<k20a> installed it will be in system-preferences-advanced desktop effects settings
<Daisuke-Ido> rokumanxes: applications > internet > pidgin
<Daisuke-Ido> it's installed by default.
<comerc> ohh okay, and then see where it hangs... installation wise?
<USN1520> roku do you need pidgin installed
<astro76> whonicca: they possibly have it uncommented in /root/.bashrc, not sure
<melancholia> @rokmaxes..u can get it from Synaptic
<ubot5> melancholia: Error: "rokmaxes..u" is not a valid command.
<Jebtrix> anybody actuall get the compiz Rain affect to work?
<k20a> how do i make terminal display my hardware
<dudus> comerc: then it will give you a command line that it uses to boot the kernel.... just remove the quiet and splash words
<whonicca> on a clean install?
<whonicca> =\
<k20a> jebtrix yeah it works fine for me
<whonicca> why would mine be commented
<whonicca> strange
<Jebtrix> crap
<FloodBot1> whonicca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comerc> okay cool ill try that
<USN1520> dudus is that so he can see what fails?
<Jebtrix> i tried on 3 comps so far :(
 * whonicca hugs FloodBot1 
<dudus> USN1520: comerc: yeah, it should give him at least an idea on where the boot hangs
<USN1520> agree
<dmsuperman> When I shut down, I get an error about "nm_hal_deinit()"
<ericrw> Onyx: good question... *looking*
<melancholia> GUYS....
<dmsuperman> And it just hangs
<dmsuperman> Any clue what that's about?
<k20a> jebtrix after you enable it it is shift+f9 to toggle
<SupaRice> would it be OK to burn an ISO from the program that comes with Ubuntu Studio for install?
<Jebtrix> wonder if nm means nmi
<melancholia> i want some help to auto mount my media volumes
<astro76> whonicca: oh you fresh installed hardy... perhaps the default in /etc/skel/.bashrc is now commented instead of uncommented in hardy, check that file and if it's commented out that's what happened
<RandomUsr> oh well, I love hardy even if my sound doesn't work
<Jebtrix> i tried the toggles, but nothin happens
<ChuanQi> hi, anyone care to share with WPA issue?
<Carbonflux> I love Ubuntu, but GOD how hard is not to trash my monitor, I really was hoping 8.04 would fix this refresh rate bug
<atlanix-org> I will be really great full if someone can help me out on this one.  I have resolved all errors with sound.  ALSA and pulseaudio.  pulseaudio doesn't show my Audigy card in the mixer.
<k20a> jebtrix did you select it in compiz settings?
<sammyF_> how can I set nautilus to have an "open with ..." option? it used to have one prior to 8.04
<USN1520> Rando, what sound car ddo yo uhave
<theone_> your media should already mount melancholia
<Fa> hey carbonflux
<Jebtrix> yup
<Carbonflux> hi Fa :)
<atlanix-org> the Audigy card is card0
<Claan22> Would anybody be able to help me get my wireless card working?  It's a Realtek 8185.  I'm using ndiswrapper to select it's inf file, and it says that it's already installed.  But when I go into my network connection, there's no option for wireless.  What else can I do to get it to work?
<astro76> whonicca: which would be sad, bash completion on is a good default IMHO
<Fa> what are you doing here? don't u use fedora?
<Jebtrix> agreed astro76
<atlanix-org> any ideas why pulseaudio will not reconize my sound card?
<comerc> dudus there was no word that said splash
<Carbonflux> installing a fresh version of 8.04, it is not coming close to detecting my monitor
<blah569> I checked the compiz-settings-manager, is it installing now?  It tells me "2 to Install/Upgrade" in the bottom.
<RandomUsr> USN1520 snd-hda-intel
<comerc> but i deleted the word quiet
<comerc> is that all i should do?
<Daisuke-Ido> did hardy re-default to bash?
<USN1520> that wouldn't be hard to config fo rlinux  thinking...
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, I rebooted, and my BIOS now has the correct time
<dudus> comerc: then press ctrl+alt+F1 to get the messages
<astro76> then again anyone working in bash should learn about .bashrc ;)
<Daisuke-Ido> i know gutsy defaulted to dash (what a mistake that was)
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, however Ubuntu is still 4 hours off. What should I be setting it to?
<melancholia> Throne ...i need to remount them every time i start up my pc
<comerc> during the install?
<USN1520> dudus thanks I leaned something
<USN1520> learned
<Carbonflux> this is going to be hard to install
<RandomUsr> USN1520: from what I can tell I need to compile Alsa from source
<comerc> like during the orange bar loading part?
<k20a> how do i select which monitor i am using on hardy?
<Fa> lol
<Fa> it is?
<dudus> USN1520: that's why we're here right?
<Carbonflux> I hope it does not fry my monitor
<Carbonflux> it looks like a fisheye heh
<Fa> silly
<Fa> lol
<USN1520> yeah they have a good website for that with prety good docs and a list of supported cards
<blah569> How do I "apply" a mark changed?
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, hmm, I just remember that in the install or many installs it always asks if my clock is set to UTC time, and I check yes., let me see if there is somewhere to set that after install
<USN1520> just google alsa
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, awesome, thanks
<Carbonflux> I don't understand why this is so hard, this must be Ubuntu's Zen Flaw or something
<Fa> what is google?
<RandomUsr> USN1520: I did, but I have no idea how to do it
<Fa> lol
<Fa> ?
<USN1520> that is what the docs are for random
<ludwi1> newb
<comerc> dudus hit ctrl alt f1 during the orange bar loading part you mean?
<whonicca> astro76, in /etc/skel/.bashrc those lines are uncommented
<melancholia> wow...it's impossible to read a single word here...
<blah569> compizconfig-settings-manager is now highlighted in green.  Does that mean anything?
<whonicca> but thanks for your help
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, I just told it to sync with internet, and it fixed it. We'll see upon reboot though
<Jebtrix> hehe
<Carbonflux> does anyone know how i can get ubuntu to install and not turn my monitor into a fisheye lens ?
<luser> anyone know of a good virt cd app? I don't want to mount it normally, looking for  something ala daemon tools or alcohol
<whonicca> thiw was driving me crazy
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, I don't remember hardy asking me that though, odd.
<theone_> blah569, areyou in synaptic?
<dmsuperman> shane2peru, hopefully it works though. thanks for the suggestion :D
<blah569> Yeah
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, ok
<dudus> comerc: exactly
<shane2peru> dmsuperman, no prob
<melancholia> everybody is talking at the same time...
<comerc> cool
<Fa> go to kde
<Fa> lol
<Carbonflux> I am going to stop talking before I get banned Fa, I find this deeply annoying, I am a Ubuntu fanboy too
<luser> sabayon ppl are much more helpful
<Fa> ha
<bazhang> all three of them
<Carbonflux> it just makes no sense
<luser> hey they do help tho
<Carbonflux> this bug has been hanging around for years now too
<whonicca> is there anyone in here that has done a clean install of hardy
<whonicca> ?
<Jebtrix> i did
<Jebtrix> CD and DVD vers
<theone_> yep.
<Carbonflux> day after day people come into this channel and ask about monitor issues
<astro76> whonicca: are the lines in your ~/.bashrc uncommented
<luser> it's like a room full of /b/tards but without the jaybee
<Jebtrix> u dont got a kvm do u CarbonFlux?
<Fa> woot i love kde4
<Fa> have not got
<Carbonflux> Jebtrix, what is a kvm ?
<bazhang> luser please stay ontopic
<Mattevt> how do I install real player...I downloaded it and it says I can't install it
<Jebtrix> keyboard video mouse switch
<bundagan> seems like audacity is broken in the latest ubuntu, sound playback wont work and device can't be changed
<USN1520> mattevt chmod a+x the file
<bouma_> can i install lapack with apt-get ?
<whonicca> astro76, from the looks of it i dont even have a .bashrc in my home directory
<Carbonflux> I have a totally standard machine, several of them, this always happens
<Mattevt> is their a terminal line for it
<Flannel> !real | Mattevt
<ubot5> Mattevt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mattevt> I don't know what that means :)
<luser>  anyone know of a good virt cd app? I don't want to mount it normally, looking for  something ala daemon tools or alcohol
<bouma_> cause im having trouble getting it to make from the src
<Jebtrix> lcd or crt?
<Zackymc_k> does anyone know how to get the touch screen working on the hp tx1000? i have looked everywhere but to no avail.
<whonicca> astro76, i dont
<USN1520> chmod a+x Realplayer...blah blah blah
<Fa> can't stand real player
<USN1520> that is the command
<USN1520> fa heliz sucks
<Jsn0327> has anyone found a solution to fixing sudo in hardy heron?
<USN1520> helix
<Flannel> bouma_: sudo apt-get install lapack3
<Flannel> Jsn0327: What's wrong with it?
<Carbonflux> ok, I guess no one else knows either
<Pinky> um, I'd like to give certain users slightly restricted sudo access, however, sudo -s/-i seems to give them a no-limits root shell
<theone_> Carbonflux, knows what?
<Jsn0327> sudo: unable to resolve host JSN-DSKTP
<astro76> whonicca: really? strange.. did you have the Examples folder in ~ ?
<kipmix> Can anyone help me with a dell m1330 wireless issue?
<Mattevt> well what's a good audio program...I just switched to ubuntu this morning
<Pinky> is there a way I can disable those 2 arguments from being passed  by certain users?
<Fa> amarok
<Fa> woot
<USN1520> Mattevt go to terminal
<kipmix> Mattevt audicity is my favorite.
<USN1520> cd to the directory where the realplayer file is
<USN1520> then type chmod a+x Real and hit the tab key to autocomplete
<whonicca> astro76, if i can recall correctly, no i didnt
<Mattevt> OK great, thank you.
<bazhang> audacious is the player audacity the editor
<bouma_> Flannel: :P
<Mattevt> I'll try both audacity and amarok
<bouma_> Flannel: thanks
<astro76> whonicca: this user was created during the install?
<compbrain> kipmix: what wireless card?
<Mattevt> audacious then :)
<Jsn0327> Flannel: Everytime i try to run anything as sudo i get "sudo: unable to resolve host JSN-DSKTP"
<_earlgrey> Anybody know about a script that I can run in Hardy that will allow me to right click and open a terminal in whatever directory I'm in?
<kipmix> compbrain, how do i find out?
<Jebtrix> Have you messed with the .conf that holds montior timings CarbonFlux?
<Zackymc_k> any help with the hp tx1000  touch screen?
<theone_> Mattevt, exaile is good too.
<Pinky> ?
<compbrain> kipmix: [i've got a m1330 with the intel a/b/g/n card]
<USN1520> exaile rocks!
<Carbonflux> theone_, why Ubuntu can't just detect a basic proper scan rate for a monitor, I was hoping this would be addressed in 8.04, there is nothing weird about my machines either, no other distro has this problem nor does windows
<astro76> whonicca: oh and you didn't use a previous /home partition?
<kipmix> what cmd should i run to find out what card i have?
<whonicca> astro76, yes, only thing related to the previous install was that i mounted my second hard drive into my /home/user/storage directoy
<kipmix> i know its not the N one.
<kipmix> b/g for sure
<whonicca> astro76, i used the same partition as b4, but i did specify to format
<bazhang> lspci for pci card kipmix
<Carbonflux> Jebtrix, you mean /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<whonicca> so everything should have been gone
<astro76> whonicca: hmm perhaps there's a bug in the installer that prevented skel from being copied because of the mount point
<theone_> Carbonflux, never had that problem myself. could it be the type of monitor?
<k20a> how can i display system info in terminal
<astro76> whonicca: feel free to copy the contents of /etc/skel to your ~/ now ;)
<Carbonflux> theone_, of course you haven't
<Knight488> Does anyone know why when I do sh filename.run --keep I get the error - Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<Knight488> ?
<Carbonflux> anyway, its fine, I can deal with it
<Carbonflux> just whining heh
<orudie> is there a way to install xmms-dev on 8.04 ?
<USN1520> clear
<Jebtrix> as long as you know the specs editing xorg.conf shouldnt be too bad
<orudie> cause i've been trying for hours
<compbrain> kipmix: the important bit is intel or broadcom
<lastn0de> what is the hardy install footprint?
<kipmix> compbrain pm?
<theone_> Carbonflux, being bitter is like drinking poison and hoping someone else gets hurt. it only poisons you.
<USN1520> theone, very deep
<Carbonflux> Jebtrix, I am a experienced linux user :)
<Jebtrix> just for shits and giggles CarbonFlux, u using VGA or DVI?
<k20a> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kipmix> broadcom a/b/g
<whonicca> astro76, well hopefully more people have the same prob and it gets fixed for the next release
<kipmix> compbrain do you want to pm?
<orudie> is there a way to install xmms-dev on 8.04 ?
<astro76> whonicca: that's not a common scenario, perhaps you should file a bug
<astro76> !bugs | whonicca
<ubot5> whonicca: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Jebtrix> im not experienced linux user, but I'm always hacking away at somethin
<Jebtrix> linux just new sandbox
<LogicalDas1> I'm using a Toshiba Satellite A70 and my sound randomly stops working after resuming from suspend. It's not obvious that anything's changed until I ask for sound and don't get it--how do I find out what's wrong?
<USN1520> jebtrix that is why we do it
<Jebtrix> hehe
<whonicca> astro76, thanks for all your help, dont kno what id do without this fix
<Jebtrix> i figured
<whonicca> =(
<whonicca> prob go back to feisty
<whonicca> lol
<FloodBot1> whonicca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astro76> whonicca: heh no prob
<lastn0de> can someone do a df -h, and tell me what their hardy install footprint is please?
<Carbonflux> Jebtrix, both or either, I have more then one machine, all standard stuff new stuff, its not my hardware, this has been happening with Ubuntu for years now, no other distro has this problem, anyway, I like Ubuntu I am just disappointed this is not a priority is all
<Mattevt> is their a terminal line for amarok
<Jebtrix> 2.9 Gig
<Jebtrix> not exactly bare bones
<kipmix> compbrain, it is broadcom bcm4312, do you want to PM?!?!?
<lastn0de> Jebtrix, thanks mate. is that a fresh install or a dist-upgrade?
<k20a> it seems the pastebin the ubotu list isn't working for me
<ChuanQi> hi anyone has WPA problem on the latest 8.04 release?
<USN1520> 2.5G gere
<USN1520> here
<Jebtrix> fresh install from DVD desktop edit, but I indexed most of my file system
<Jebtrix> so that had to had a couple 100
<astro76> k20a: there's a ton of pastebins, just google pastebin ;)
<LogicalDas1> pastebin.org
<compbrain> kipmix: I msged you.
<lastn0de> k20a, http://pastie.caboo.se
<kipmix> Can anyone help me with a broadcom wireless card? Its on a Dell XPS m1330
<kipmix> i didn't get it
<LogicalDas1>  !ask | kipmix
<ubot5> kipmix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<astro76> k20a: and yeah it's not working here either
<Mattevt> is there a command line for amarok
<LogicalDas1> Mattevt, "amarok" :-P
<purpleposeidon> Mattevt: amarok --help
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install amarok Mattevt
<kipmix> I need to register hold on
<k20a> http://pastebin.com/m43e057df
<baklava-> I'm trying to remove my directory (foo) in which someone placed a subdirectory I don't own or have write access to (bar) inside... rm -rf foo gives: "rm: unable to remove directory foo/bar: File exists" "rm: unable to remove directory foo/: File exists"
<ToddEDM> does anyone know about the horizontal black and white flashing lines that come on after i bring my laptop out of sleep mode
<Mattevt> okay great and thank you
<USN1520> Mattevt are you kde or gnome
<Mattevt> gnome
<Sake> I plugged a monitor into my laptop and there was no dual screen, it only duplicated my screen onto the monitor. How do I extend my desktop onto this monitor?
<Mattevt> I think
<Mattevt> pretty sure
<lastn0de> Mattevt, if you are using gnome, get rhythmbox
<USN1520> exaile is a better player IMHO
<Jebtrix> while im thinkin here, anybody got issues with certain programs going fullscreen hiding the main panel bar?
<Shpoo1> Everytime I try to view a video file my screen goes blank and my computer locks up. Even when it loads MPlayer in a browser window. Anyone happen to know how to fix this?
<Carbonflux> anyway, when someone comes into the main channel with a problem the first reaction should not be to blame them or hint they are a noob
<Mattevt> i want something that has a well organized library
<lastn0de> Shpoo1, is this a recent problem?
<orudie> what can i use to unrar files ?
<USN1520> amarok is good but written for kde
<lastn0de> Mattevt, i use rhythmbox, it's great. exaile is good too, i tried it for a while. and amarok is great.
<Shpoo1> lastn0de: Ever since I reformatted and installed Heron.
<lastn0de> orudie, apt-cache search unrar
<bazhang> Carbonflux: then best stay out of #gentoo ;]
<Jebtrix> there is a unrar for linux orudie
<compbrain> kipmix: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<Jebtrix> or just use winrar with Wine
<lastn0de> orudie, there is a non free app, and a free app.
<ToddEDM> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Mattevt> cool, thanks for the info
<Flannel> !away > TDJACR|Away
<USN1520> Carbonflux, agreed that is why the forums are here...to help
<lastn0de> Shpoo1, we call it hardy, ;-) and er, do you have the codecs you need installed?
<sCOTTo> !skype
<ubot5> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Monobi> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<compbrain> kipmix: or the hardware drivers tool from system-administrative programs
<ReporterX> hello all!
<Carbonflux> this is a known bug anyway, its my mistake
<lastn0de> hey ReporterX
<Carbonflux> I was just disapointed
<sCOTTo> Monobi: whats build essential?
<Carbonflux> I was REALLY hoping it would be fixed
<ToddEDM> does anyone else here have the horizontal black and white flashing lines that come on after you leave your computer for a bit and the screen goes black
<kipmix> compbrain, i just registered can you see my pms now?
<Sake> I plugged a monitor into my laptop and there was no dual screen, it only duplicated my screen onto the monitor. How do I extend my desktop onto this monitor?
<Monobi> sCOTTo, contains a gcc and g++ compile
<lastn0de> ToddEDM, yes i get that when i kill X. i usually restart GDM and it goes away (from the shell)
<Monobi> ie C and C++
<sCOTTo> ok
<k20a> if anyoen wants to help me out with a terminal command please see this pastebin http://pastebin.com/m43e057df
<Carbonflux> USN1520, :)
<Carbonflux> bazhang, lol
<USN1520> whaz up?
<Shpoo1> lastn0de: Hardy, Heron, tomato tomatto. :-) I'm sure I do, they're videos that played on Gutsy. All I needed was restricted-extras.
<Alex_Logan> install ubuntu 8.04 friday night. is working just fine for an old laptop
<k20a> i am looking for the terminal command that displays kernal,cpu,memory
<ReporterX> Does anyone connected successfully an windows mobile device to ubuntu ?
<Carbonflux> USN1520, just responding to the comment about forums
<ToddEDM> lastn0de:  i get it if im gone for like 5 minutes and just move the mouse to get the screen on.... i have to ctrl-backspace
<Carbonflux> I do use the forms alot
<Jebtrix> some comps got bios settings for power management with vid cards that may cause stuff like that ToddEDM
<lastn0de> ToddEDM, yeah that's what i do too. what is your display card
<lastn0de> Shpoo1, im sorry mate, no idea. try the forums?
<bazhang> k20a: kernel is uname -r
<ToddEDM> go6100
<Wraithverge> Here's a problem that is likely due to my lack of experience with Linux... when I start up, my windows partitions can be seen in computer:/// but programs like Amarok can't see these drives until I click on them in the File Browser. I assume this is because the drives aren't being auto-mounted on startup... is this an easy fix? It's driving me nuts that my music collection needs to get re-added every time I shut
<Mattevt> sake do you have an nvidia card?
<USN1520> Carbonflux, in the more "elite distros" people can really be an ass sometimes
<ToddEDM> nvidia go6100 ... its in a laptop
<k20a> bazhang well there was one that listed it out like this http://pastebin.com/m43e057df that i am looking for
<Mattevt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<Zackymc_k>  does anyone know how to get the touch screen working on the hp tx1000? i have looked everywhere but to no avail.
<Mattevt> that's what I used to set mine up
<bazhang> k20a: cpu perhaps in lshw
<Carbonflux> USN1520, heh ya, I used gentoo and fedora for a long time
<lastn0de> !fstab | Wraithverge
<ubot5> Wraithverge: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ToddEDM> i guess im gonna have to check the bios
<Carbonflux> I even run LFS
<k20a> that wasn't it either
<Carbonflux> its too elite to even talk about lol
<Ububegin> which pdf reader is the best.. I use Evince but it cant search a keyword for the whole document..but instead by page only..
<Mongoose> can somebody help me get my network settings back to default please? opendns seems to have messed things up.
<USN1520> slack and debian are the worst in my experience
<Shpoo1> lastn0de: I tried searching a little bit, but I think I'll put a little more effort into it. Google didn't help me much this time either. :-D Thank you though.
<Carbonflux> hm ya
<kipmix> compbrain is pm working now?
<Carbonflux> I have heard that too
<Curs0r> Where can one find more plugins for totem-xine? Specifically something to normalize  the audio?
<ubuntung-pino1> help.. my apps keep closing when i look away (compiz change desks) this is esp true with Transmission and Dreamweaver(under Wine)
<Qrawl> How do you make it so the mouse wheel scrolls more than 1 line
<popcornsgood> i have a similar question to Wraithverge's.  I set up my fstab file to mount a second hard drive to /media/documents, and i added rw as an option, but i still dont have write permissions.  Anyone know why?
<Sake> Mattevt, Nope, an ati radeon
<USN1520> Qrawl in firefox or across the board
<Carbonflux> anyway, I was being a brat, sorry :) I can hand edit the xorg.conf np
<Qrawl> USN1520, across the board
<ChuanQi> hi
<Mattevt> exaile seems to be what I'm looking for. Thanks guys!
<ChuanQi> anyone know what is 'roaming mode' means in the 8.04?
<kipmix> once you register for this server how do you log on?
<Mongoose> can somebody help me get my network settings back to default please? opendns seems to have messed things up.
<ChuanQi> in network configuration
<Qrawl> USN1520, I already changed it in FF with about:config
<ChuanQi> it has 'roamming mode'
<Ububegin> which pdf reader is the best.. I use Evince but it cant search a keyword for the whole document..but instead by page only..
<USN1520> Qrawl you have to edit the setting in the xorg.conf file
<ReporterX> !windows mobile
<bazhang> ChuanQi: not set to a specific ap
<ubot5> Factoid windows mobile not found
<Qrawl> USN1520, ok ty
<shamus> does transmission kick anyone else off of pidgin occasionally?
<ChuanQi> bazhang: thanks . how about the roaming mode to do with the WPA?
<wynd> shamus: just happened to me, i thought it was a pidgin problem
<Mattevt> Sake: you could try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<ChuanQi> why is the WPA needs to bet set manually in order to work?
<kipmix> can someone help me with wireless issues on my Dell XPS m1330?
<rpedro_> kipmix: type /nickserv help
<shamus> wynd: it only happens to me when transmission is running, you running transmission?
<rpedro_> kipmix: but it's /nickserv identify <password>
<Starnestommy> kipmix: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<wynd> shamus: yeah
<Ububegin> which pdf reader is the best.. I use Evince but it cant search a keyword for the whole document..but instead by page only..
<ubuntu_> ुगिगदेुगेुऍऍऍ
<ubuntung-pino1> !ask | ﻿Mattevt
<wynd> shamus: i didn't think to connect the two events though
<ubot5> ﻿Mattevt: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<shamus> wynd: I think that's causing it.
<bazhang> ChuanQi: what do you mean--one is an encryption type
 * Carbonflux goes back to installing with a boiler plate "Don't get me wrong, I love Ubuntu"
<USN1520> Ububegin try kpdf
<Qrawl> what is the kdesu command in GNOME
<ericrw> Mongoose: if you're using network manager you can change your dns settings graphically, you can alternatively set them via /etc/network/interfaces.. and either would ultimately modify /etc/resolv.conf
<Ububegin> ok, thanks
<ubuntu_> ुिपि्ंूिप्ं५बहे ५गह ५९द७ ६७०ी ७दपब८० पीि७०ी५३ाे४ २ रल६ह८६५
<ubuntu_> ्५ग म्ा६५ग
<AlabamaHit_> i just installed 8.04 now its stuck at the login screen
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> Qrawl: gksu
<ubuntu_> े६ह८ग ्े६५ग९ें्५
<Flannel> Qrawl: gksu or gksudo (doesn't matter which)
<USN1520> or install acrobat from their website
<bazhang> Qrawl: gksudo
<Qrawl> Starnestommy, Flannel   ty
<popcornsgood> shamus:  this could be completely wrong, but i think maybe if you lower the number of connections transmission can form, the problem will be fixed
<AlabamaHit_> I enter the username and password and the screen flashes and comes right back to that screen
<Qrawl> bazhang, ty
<Ububegin> ubuntu_ : dont flood this channel.. go the microsoft one... XD
<wynd> haha
<ubuntung-pino1> my apps keep closing when i look away (compiz change desks) this is esp true with Transmission and Dreamweaver(under Wine) is this a compiz-related issue, or something else?
<Iago1989> Woo, crowded! Anyway, here's my question: I've seen a lot of people with the brightness problem, and I have the NVIDIA driver and desktop effects work, but the fn+f5 or fn+f6 keys dont work, neither does the brightness applet on the top panel. It's stuck at a low brightness
<bazhang> ChuanQi: please ask questions in channel for the edification of all thanks
<shamus> popcornsgood: I'll try it, it can always be reversed.
<popcornsgood> why do I not have write permissions to a hard drive i'm mouting in the fstab with the option rw?
<AlabamaHit_> anyone help with being stuck at login screen
<USN1520> AlabamaHit_ I am hearing you just don't have an answer
<wynd> this is the first time i've used firefox 3, so i'm not sure... Does it totally eat resources on anyone else's machine? Right now my load is 0.05 but when I run Firefox (esp. with Flash) it jumps up to ~0.8
<AlabamaHit_> Its wierd you can hear the login sound but it just comes right back to the username screen
<prettyricky> curious on how to add a splash when booting,.,, I go to add one and wont find it.. any suggestions
<Ademan> has anyone else had trouble with gnome 'forgetting' their network places in hardy?
<shamus> wynd: yeah, it's using about 400mb of ram on my machine right now
<USN1520> firefox is like twice the footprint of IE that sicks
<USN1520> sucks
<DarkLordVenom> from what I hear firefox 3 plugs over 300 memory leaks
<schitzo> ?
<wynd> and opens 300 more?
<ubuntung-pino1> wynd: yep.. try flashblock if u have flashplugins enabled
<Jebtrix> its twice as good though ;)
<Carbonflux> FF3 seems good but it does break a lot of plugins
<Carbonflux> that I like
<popcornsgood> wynd:  i get surprisingly high cpu usage when i'm watching flash video too
<wynd> ubuntung-pino1: i have noscript, which solves all the problems except youtube ;)
<DarkLordVenom> isn't it still in beta?
<Iago1989> Ademan: Yes, I'm having that problem as well, my WPA key is forgotten
<USN1520> yepit is
<ericrw> Ademan: personally, my experience with Network-Manager is to run, run far far away.   Its a shame, because the alternative is to edit /etc/network/interfaces :)
<prettyricky> curious on how to add a splash when booting,.,, I go to add one and wont find it.. any suggestions
<USN1520> but why would a browser need that much memory
<astro76> Ademan: I would expect that, gnome is using a different software now (gnome-vfs) for mounting filesystems in hardy
<Iago1989> Does nobody have an answer for my brightness problem?
<wynd> popcornsgood: i just installed hardy the other day, i'm coming from slackware, i didn't know whether it was firefox 3 or the default ubuntu install so it's nice to see someone else with the same problem
<ubuntung-pino1> wynd: im gonna go try that coz presently, it still eats up a lot of resources
<whonicca> astro76, thanks so much =)
<kipmix> ok, i think i can pm now, anyone want to help me getting my wireless card working? its a broadcom
<shamus> wynd: every time I play a video (or the flash plugin is in use) audio playback from all other applications stop. does that happen to you too?
<Jebtrix> i swore i saw a gamma control for that Iago1989
<ChuanQi> bazhang:my question on the WPA is any way to create a WPA  network profile?
<Jebtrix> or at least a utility
<wynd> shamus: not that i know of, that sounds like a sound card issue
<wynd> let me try
<raginginsideme3> I am a first time ubuntu user/installer, and as I went to install ubuntu I keep getting this "errno 5 input/output error" around like 22% during setup, I did some googling but have not found a solution, any help?
<Curs0r> Is there any way to normalize the audio during playback within totem?
<ChuanQi> the network tools only allow me to create WEP profile but not the WPA profilę wondering what is the issue
<shamus> wynd: well, I think it's a flash and FF3b5 issue, as 7.10 didn't do this just a few days ago.
<cabrioleur> raginginsideme3, it sounds like your CD is a little damaged.
<USN1520> raging sounds like you are installing with a bad disc
<Iago1989> How come I got skipped? Or does that mean there is no answer?
<Jebtrix> i replied
<raginginsideme3> well I've burned two different copies at 4x? how could they be bad?
<Iago1989> oh I didnt see
<bazhang> ChuanQi: if you are on roaming---used at starbucks for example--then they would need to tell you the wpa pass to get in (if they used one)
<Jebtrix> look for a gamma utility
<USN1520> Iago, I have brightness keys i cant help you
<Jebtrix> i swore i seen one
<Iago1989> now I see it
<wynd> shamus: no, i don't have that problem
<popcornsgood> ok i tried changing the ownership of the documents partition i have to fix my lack of write permissions problem, but even when using sudo, it says i dont have permission to do so.  does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<cabrioleur> raginginsideme3, maybe your iso is corrupted?
<USN1520> raging check the md5sum
<raginginsideme3> I did, no problems
<shamus> wynd: alright, well im moving back to 7.10 tomorrow anyway.
<raginginsideme3> one was from bittorrent one was from the ubuntu website
<genii> popcornsgood: Permissions of partitions are not alterable
<LadyNikon> I am nervous about updating my desktop to the latest release :S
<USN1520> disc check on startuop was good too
<LadyNikon> i just got my desktop working the way i want too heh
<popcornsgood> genii:  so how do I give my second hard drive write permissions?
<ChuanQi> bazhang: my problem is it doesn't show 'wpa' option for the encryption type
<bazhang> LadyNikon: best to wait for bugs and documentation to be ironed out then
<shamus> LadyNikon: I would say wait a few months for 8.10, but that's just me because 8.04 has been a massive disaster for me.
<genii> popcornsgood: Make a subdirecory in the mounted partition and give that read/write permissions to the user you wanted
<USN1520> LadyNikon the upgrade is nice
<matthias> anybody have got the Webcam to work on hardy version ?
<wynd> shamus: what happened?
<AlabamaHit_> Ok something ever weirder. I can log into the FailSafe gnome
<Zackymc_k>  does anyone know how to get the touch screen working on the hp tx1000? i have looked everywhere but to no avail.
<Iago1989> Jebtrix: So the brightness applet won't work, I should look for a gamma utility within my installation or online?
<raginginsideme3> any other suggestions for my problem
<shamus> wynd: whenever VLC and firefox are open at the same time, a kernel panic occurs
<USN1520> raginginsideme3, where are we at so far?
<orzo> I cannot partition my usb stick /dev/sdb.  cfdisk and gparted complain that they cannot open the device even though they are running as root.
<orzo> well, running under sudo i mean
<cabrioleur> orzo, is it mounted?
<orzo> no it is not
<shamus> wynd: along with audio issues and everything running generally slower
<wynd> shamus: hmm, that's bad
<raginginsideme3> I've downloaded two different iso from 2 different sites, burned both at 4x, and both fail at the same point
<shamus> wynd: you got any idea as to whats causing it?
<wynd> shamus: yeah, it's slower than i was expecting, like i said i'm coming from slackware so i expected some slowdowns but not a wildly thrashing hard drive every 10 minutes
<wynd> shamus: no idea
<Jebtrix> Tx1000 related http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442483
<Jebtrix> hold on Iago1989
<Jebtrix> let me ccc
<USN1520> raginginsideme3, I am going to ask the obvious...good md5sum, good disc check on boot
<thinh> which vpn protocal is better? pptp or ipsec?
<shamus> wynd: how is slackware? i've never used it before
<raginginsideme3> yes I have done both and both are great
<RITN> why ubuntu put the swap partition last?
<matthias> Nobody have got the webcamera to work in ubuntu ?
<thinh> how do i install vpn pptp client on ubuntu heron?
<astro76> !webcam | matthias
<ubot5> matthias: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jebtrix> xgamma Iago1989
<matthias> ubot5:  thanks will look ...
<ubot5> matthias: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Iago1989> thank you Jebtrix Ill find it
<wynd> thinh: use IPSec, PPTP is not as secure
<Fezzler> Hardy install created new /home/me on sd0 when I had all users on second HD sd1 and sd1 mounted as /home.  All users screwed up.  Fix?
<Jebtrix> in Add/Remove of Ubuntu it comes up as DisplayCalibrator (as a frontend xgamma)
<RITN> anyone/
<Doctor_Nick> !bot
<ubot5> I am ubot5, ubotu's backup today. :)
<thinh> okey thanks wynd
<cabrioleur> shamus, Slackware is awesome.
<Doctor_Nick> !wifi
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thinh> where can i find the ipsec vpn client on ubuntu heron?
<Fezzler> So I had Ubuntu set up so OS was on my first HD and second HD was my user /homes
<AlabamaHit_> well in failsafe mode in installed my video driver well now ubuntu wont boot.............
<shamus> cabrioleur: better than hardy?
<Hellsadvocate> Hey guys.
<Hellsadvocate> I have a quick question
<wynd> shamus: it's nice and lean and stable, the downside is the package manager doesn't resolve dependencies
<bazhang> thinh: what does apt-cache search vpn reveal
<cabrioleur> shamus, it's a totally different animal.
<Fezzler> Now the second HD shows up as "200.00 GB Media" in Places
<Hellsadvocate> madwifi has been giving me a headache for almost a week now.
<Jebtrix> quite a downside
<Jebtrix> imo
<Hellsadvocate> Can someone help me out really quick?
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, you can alter your /etc/fstab file to mount 2nd hdd in /home
<Fezzler> How do I fix
<shamus> wynd: that would be a problem for me.
<wynd> shamus: which is fine if the stuff you want is in the official set, but if it's not you have to compile everything from source
<wynd> shamus: which isn't that hard, but it gets tedious after a while especially when A depends on B which depends on C and D, etc.
<IdleOne> Fezzler: wow 200 GB media cool
<Fezzler> cab: walk me through it?  edit fstab
<Mattevt> can anyone tell me why I can't hear youtube videos?
<gregorah> Mattevt: can you hear anything else?
<Jebtrix> are they old silent movies?
<Fezzler> Idle: I don't even know what that means :)
<wynd> shamus: but other than that i love(d?) it
<PixelDad> I sure am glad this new ipod was factory formatted !!
<kipmix> Can anyone help me with my Dell XPS m1330 wireless card?
<bazhang> Mattevt: is exaile open? try quitting it first then see
<cabrioleur> wynd, slapt-get, swaret or the new one, pkgsomething
<Mattevt> yes I was just listening to the Exaile player
<Hellsadvocate> Er, well if anyone gets the time here's my problem: I've installed too many versions of Madwifi, and it seems though I can install madwifi, it doesn't start up, and it does tells me that it can't find ath0 on boot.
<shamus> wynd: yes, i understand. i kinda thinking of completely getting rid of vista, but im not so sure yet. I want to find a distro thats best for me
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<IdleOne> Fezzler: means that it see's it as a external disk or a usb flash drive of sorts
<Doctor_Nick> whats the default wifi application for hardy
<bazhang> Mattevt: you may want to select alsa as the sound in preferences
<PixelDad> I Killed vista today, on a 3 day old laptop
<cabrioleur> Doctor_Nick, NetworkManager
<IdleOne> Doctor_Nick: nm-applet
<wynd> cabrioleur: yeah, but the dependency data isn't built into the slackware packages, those things work by basically doing ldconfig against binaries and then list whatever comes up missing as a dependency
<Fezzler> Idle: Yes. I need it to see it as just another file called /home
<Jebtrix> PixelDad...best thing to do
<Jebtrix> cheers..
<DunklerKomet> hi everyone
<Fezzler> But I don't know how to fix that.
<shamus> PixelDad: Nice. just which i could get TF2 working in ubuntu, then ubuntu would be gone.
<Mattevt> no luck quitting exaile I'll try alsa
<cabrioleur> wynd, that's the real thing, it's looking for what's needed according to application, not the package info.
<kipmix> Can anyone help me with my Dell XPS m1330 wireless card?
<wynd> shamus: no harm in trying it out, if you don't like it your gutsy CD will still be there
<TropicalDude> is it possible to run WinTV-PVR USB2 on Ubuntu Hardy H?
<PixelDad> so far so good for me, I started this Linux thing on a PS3 and got hooked
<wynd> cabrioleur: but then it doesn't always work with non-binary stuff
<cabrioleur> kipmix, what's the wireless card?
<kipmix> broadcom a/b
<Jebtrix> best thing kipmix is to find exactly what chipset is uses and go from there
<DunklerKomet> may i have some help please...
<Hellsadvocate> also, the wifi worked when i first installed madwifi, it worked and picked up wireless signals, but only worked for like 3 seconds, and then it would lose internet but stay connected to the network.
<shamus> wynd: yeah, reformatting doesnt bother me at all it takes a whole 5 minutes to install another distro anyway
<DunklerKomet> i can't install ubuntu
<cabrioleur> wynd, true, but usually they don't require much dependencies.
<PixelDad> I can help with the broadcomm thing !
<kipmix> please help then :)
<Jebtrix> DunklerKomet laptop or PC?
<DunklerKomet> pc
<Mattevt> alsa worked thanks!!!
<ludwi1> on FF3. when i scroll up it also back pages.. is there anyone else getting that?
<bazhang> np
<raginginsideme3> im getting an errno 5 message when trying to install ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Jebtrix> hrm that shouldnt be an issue
<wynd> cabrioleur: true
<cabrioleur> kipmix, what's your wireless card? If you have no idea, check output of "sudo lspci"
<shamus> PixelDad: how is linux on the ps3, i was gonna try it out but i heard you can't use the RSX
<DunklerKomet> the install can't do the sistem partition in the hard disc
<kipmix> cabrioleur its a BroadCom Corp. BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<raginginsideme3> how come?
<Jebtrix> you doing Guided install?
<PixelDad> its great, I use 3 PS3's in my photo business, and thats ALL I use
<wynd> shamus: i wanna either try xubuntu or ubuntu with the minimal install, and see how things go
<raginginsideme3> yes all guided
<cabrioleur> !ndiswrapper > kipmix
<Iago1989> Jebtrix: I fixed the brightness, thank you very much!
<Jebtrix> sweet Iago1989 :)
<shamus> wynd: its not a big task, about an hour of your day, and if you dont like. Change it!
<TropicalDude> Any help to configure WinTV-PVR USB2 on Ubuntu Hardy H?
<wynd> shamus: exactly
<shamus> PixelDad: How does converting movies work on it? is it "Super computer" fast?
<Zackymc_k> is there a place that i can get help?
<Doctor_Nick> nm-applet is not showing the wireless networks availibile, but checking it in Network Config and trying to set the wireless network manually, it does show the wireless networks in the ares
<Doctor_Nick> a
<Jebtrix> for what Zackymc
<thinh> how to i access the vpn client tool?
<cabrioleur> Doctor_Nick, your wifi should be setup to "roaming" for nm-applet to work.
<Jebtrix> Its seems working with wireless in linux is like flashing a xbox 360
<Fezzler> cabrio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8640/  what edits do I make to make my second hard drive mount as /home after boot up?
<Jebtrix> turn on, turn off, pray, scratch ballsz, turn off, blah blah
<shamus> wynd: you ever use OpenSUSE?
<Doctor_Nick> cabrioleur: It Is
<Doctor_Nick> yet nm-applet continues to see nothing
<wynd> Fezzler: change "0 2" to "0 0" i believe
<DunklerKomet> some one can help me?
<Doctor_Nick> but the network configuration does show that scanning for wireless networks does work
<andreskru> hi, why in hardy my partitions doesnt auto mount ?
<DunklerKomet> i can't install the ubuntu 7.10 in my pc
<wynd> shamus: nope, i used mandrake back in like 2001, then dumped it for slackware and i've been on that ever since
<Jebtrix> DunklerKomet spill the question
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, for instance "/dev/sdb1  /mnt  ext3  defaults   1   2", where your /dev/sdb1 is your partition on 2nd hdd
<Fezzler> wynd: thanks but looking for more than I believe with an fstab edit
<wynd> DunklerKomet: don't ask to ask, just ask, and if someone can help they will
<shamus> wynd: it has to be the slowest thing i've ever used. probabbly slower than vista.
<DunklerKomet> Jebtrix ok, the install can't do the partition for th system files
<andreskru> hi, why in hardy my partitions doesnt auto mount at the startup?
<Fezzler> cabrio: how does that tell it to mount as "/home" ?
<cabrioleur> Doctor_Nick, check if "sudo iwlist scan" detects any access points in your area.
<AlabamaHit_> be glad you get hardy to even come on, lol
<Jebtrix> using guided install Dunkler?
<DunklerKomet> yes, the install do all questions and these things
<Doctor_Nick> cabrioleur: yeah, it does
<cabrioleur> is your device wlan0 or something else?
<Jebtrix> how far does it get in the progress
<wynd> shamus: never used vista and i'd like to keep it that way 8-) i think my work is rolling it out soon, and i wish it wasn't
<Doctor_Nick> cabrioleur: no, eth1
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, sorry for a mistake, "/dev/sdb1 /home ext3 defaults 1 2"
<Drezard_> i have an intreface thats off... whats the terminal command to on it?
<DunklerKomet> the install stops when creating the system
<DunklerKomet> or formating the hard disk
<shamus> wynd: its search feature is good.
<Gman99999> anyone know how to get the proper uids to copy files from an osx filesystem?
<shamus> wynd: and thats it.
<HoNgOuRu> how can I control volume using alsa 5.1....
<cabrioleur> Doctor_Nick, that might be a problem. "sudo ln -s /dev/eth1 /dev/wlan0". It used to have problems with it, I'm not sure if it still has.
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<Gman99999> its really pissing me off
<wynd> HoNgOuRu: alsa is just the backend, you need to use a mixer app
<DunklerKomet> it's a clean disk without partitions
<HoNgOuRu> mmm
<Drezard_> i have an intreface thats off... whats the terminal command to on it?
<PixelDad> Ubuntu is so fun, even when I cant figure something out right away !
<DarkLordVenom>  sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<Hydrogen> what?
<HoNgOuRu> I cannot control it
<metroside> I have just installed Hardy without any problems. I have also installed Samba. When I try browsing to my windows shared folders, there aren't any. I can browse to the same computer with the same shared folders on a another Ubuntu machine running gutsy. What setting have I missed?
<HoNgOuRu> 5.1 is working
<jaredbuck> LOL PixelDad it certainly is fun. i figured out what was wrong when i tried to compile a program i downloaded from scratch, looking at the log told me what i was missing that it needed to have.
<HoNgOuRu> but I cannot control the volume nor using alsamixer or xmms
<Fezzler> cabrio: what do I do to "/dev/hdb1       /home           ext3    nodev,nosuid     0      2" also mounted as "/home?
<Doctor_Nick> cabrioleur: so now what?
<Jebtrix> Drezard try sudo ifup eth0 start
<Jebtrix> some shizzle like that
<PixelDad> I sure hope this will sync 200,000 photos !
<shamus> wynd: oooh! and it always shows a full bar where the ram is (even with my 4gb)
<xomp> Can anyone verify if orinoco support is in Hardy Heron? I have a Compaq W200 Miniport USB wireless card that Gutsy has never been capable of using and am curious if perhaps Hardy has support for it?
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, is it your existing writeup in fstab?
<andreskru> hi, why in hardy my partitions doesnt auto mount at the startup?
<Gman99999> anyone know how to copy files off of a ahrd drive with osx on it? ubuntu cant do it without the proper file permissions, is there anyway to get around this?
<cabrioleur> Doctor_Nick, wait 30 sec. and see if something popped out on the list.
<niwt> Gman99999: do you have the drive hooked up as slave?
<Fezzler> cabrio: I don't understand your question
<mx_>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Gman99999> niwt its plugged in as a portable hard drive in an enclosure
<Jebtrix> just read an article about how much 'recovering' files off osx drive sux
<calamari> hyi
<HoNgOuRu> I can control the volume using oss but not with alsa
<Jebtrix> :/
<PixelDad> Gman99999, Can Ubu even real HFS+
<wynd> shamus: maybe they moved to a linux RAM usage model.. but i doubt it
<PixelDad> read
<Gman99999> nwit ive tried sudo nautilus but it cant even change the file permissions properly
<Zackymc_k> can someone at lest tell me where to post my problem
<HoNgOuRu> zzz
<Fezzler> cabrio: When running 7.10 I had a 6gig hard drive with OS on it and mounted second hard drive as "/home" and put all my users and file there
<shamus> wynd: nope. it's just all for the pretty transparent effects.
<Gman99999> pixeldad its the only os that's been able to read this hard drive so far windows and osx have failed
<PixelDad> bad drive ?
<cabrioleur> Doctor_Nick, also, check out wifi-radar application. It's another gui for all the tools.
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, if it was in your /etc/fstab, then your /home partition is mounted by the second hard drive already.
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, you can check it with command "mount"
<Gman99999> I just want my old data off of it, i really dont know yet to be honest
<Fezzler> cabrio: after upgrading to 8.01 a new /home was created on hard drive 1 and hard drive 2 got mounted as 200.00GB
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, drop your fstab to pastebin
<Gman99999> someone said to copy the files as root but i cant seem to get to do that
<PixelDad> Are there any apps that let me burn photo slideshows to dvd format ?
<cabrioleur> HoNgOuRu, what's your sound card?
<HoNgOuRu> 8323
<Gman99999> Im not exactly sure how to do that ive attempted ls some folders and it didnt work
<Fezzler> cabrio: ok - includes your last recommended insert on last line http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8644/
<HoNgOuRu> ac97 sound
<Zackymc_k> is there a less busy channel?
<PixelDad> what, you dont like 1,400 people ;)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone got a command line for changing a user's password as root?
<DunklerKomet> ok, i tried again and the install stops when tried to format the hard disk
<cabrioleur> PixelDad, I believe fspot can do it (or one of its plugins)
<HoNgOuRu> VIA 8327
<HoNgOuRu> 8237 sorry... :)
<PixelDad> fspot, humm
<DunklerKomet> said faild to create a system file in XXXX
<DunklerKomet> some has and idea?
<jaredbuck> I'm still feeling my way around KDE4. most of the documentation we have is for version 3. I am thinking about joining the Documentation team to help remedy that issue.
<DunklerKomet> now the install doesn not recognize my hard disk
<ifireball> CaptainMorgan: passwd <username>
<xomp> jaredbuck, how's that kde4 treatin' yah?
<DunklerKomet> what can i do, it's the first time i have problems installing ubuntu
<niwt> jaredbuck: you just wrote three coherent sentences, so I nominate you for the job.
<Fezzler> cabrio?
<crazy_bus> firefox used to keep the text size as what it was on the last open page.  But in 8.04 it's reverting back to the one size to small with every new page.  How do I set the default text size to be bigger?
<Gman99999> is there anyone out there who knows how to copy files from a mac hard drive without that stupid you need file permissions error?
<HoNgOuRu> If I mute pcm it mutes...but not controling the volume
<HoNgOuRu> just mutes
<reikon> Gman99999, do it as room.
<reikon> root*
<jaredbuck> niwt: haha, thank you very much.  KDE4's a nice interface, some things were moved around to other places from 3. But it shouldn't take long to get used to.
<matthias> wireless printer drivers ?
<Gman99999> reikon how do you do that?
<Mike2008991> help
<cabrioleur> HoNgOuRu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289388&highlight=via+82xx+sound
<reikon> Gman99999, sudo cp file dest
<Jebtrix> try about:config in firefox
<CaptainMorgan> ifireball, thanks! I wasn't sure if it would mess up root's information.. so I wanted to ask first
<Jebtrix> search for font
<Jebtrix> there is a minmum value
<Jebtrix> and font type
<Jebtrix> etc
<Fezzler> cabrio: If I use Nautilus to open 200.00 GB Media I see all my old users, etc.
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, you have to tell me exactly what's your partition with old users files.
<Gman99999> reikmon how can i navigate into its filesystem from the command line?
<cabrioleur> is it hdb1 or sdb1 or something else?
<Gman99999> reikon how can i navigate into its filesystem from the command line?
<niwt> jaredbuck: I saw kde4 at a LUG meeting, and it looks nice. But I quit using kde, because it never lasted more than a week without crashing.
<Jebtrix> cd \
<reikon> Gman99999, cd /media/name
<tawd> how do i get the effects for closing windows using compiz-fusion?
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<toni> hallo! just tried to install hardy on a macbook core duo. while startup he says "i8042.c: No controller found ..."
<Zackymc_k> can people see me?
<toni> what can i do????
<jaredbuck> niwt: haven't had any problems with KDE, either 3 or 4 when i've used 'em.
<reikon> tawd, install compizconfig and then go to general settings
<Fezzler> cabrio: File System/media/disk
<nowy-ubuntu> join #ubuntu
<Scunizi> Zackymc_k: yes
<Gman99999> reikon hmm getting name errors is there a command to find out its name?
<Doctor_Nick> !wifi
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Makuseru> how can i convert a ".m4a" to a ".mp3"?
<reikon> Gman99999, ls /media
<tawd> reikon, from there, where do i go?
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, type "mount" and see what device (it starts at "/dev/") is mounted to /media/disk
<reikon> tawd, sudo apt-get install compizconfig
<Jebtrix> http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_aac/mp4_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<niwt> All this activity is making me dizzy. I'm gonna go watch something that doesn't move.
<Zackymc_k> ok just makin shure... but can i get some help with the touch screen on the HP tx1000?
<toni> hallo! just tried to install hardy on a macbook core duo. while startup he says "i8042.c: No controller found ..."
<toni> what can i do????
<Fezzler> cabrio:  mount = http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8648/
<tawd> reikon, that command doesn't work, but i already have advanced desktop effects settings
<matthias> printer drivers
<reikon> tawd, then System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effects Settings; Animations -> Close Animation; Open Animation
<balleyn1> I've been having issues with pulse audio in hardy. I can't use more than one sound application at the same time (even though ESD is checked). does anyone know what I should do?
<nowy-ubuntu> server lublin.irc.pl
<reikon> After upgrading to hardy, my sound doesn't work with multiple streams. Anyone have any idea? I'm using the snd_hda_intel driver, with an Intel ICH9 chipset
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, remove second to last line (the one that starts /dev/hda1) in your fstab
<Gman99999> reikon when i do an ls on the drive i dont get any output
<Makuseru> how can i convert a ".m4a" to a ".mp3"?
<DunklerKomet> ok i see the problem now, it said readong boot sector error
<praveer_cool> is there a way to install load ubuntu iso directly from hard disk, i have an empty partition to extract the contents of iso, is it possible?
<DunklerKomet> some one has and idea what can i do?
<Gman99999> reikon it basically wont tell me anything
<jamesjb123> I've gotten photoshop cs2 to work under wine on my laptop (hardy) - i cant save as jpeg or png, so I figured I need to add that support in wine?  maybe add the libraries for them?  if anyone could help i would greatly appreciate it :)
<Doctor_Nick> o
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<reikon> Makuseru, faac and mplayer/mencoder
<balleyn1> Makuseru: read this today: http://www.linux.com/feature/132872
<tawd> reikon, i disabled all of them except 1, and it has not changed
<hiffy> hey folks.
<praveer_cool> actually i already extracted the contents of iso into a 1 gb parttion
<AdrianStrays> Hey,  I have two tinsy little problems. First, when I start my computer, it displays the usplash for a bit then immediately switches over to text starting with "loading files need to boot".  Second, everytime I log in, I get a message saying the firewall couldn't start.  Then, four seconds later when it connects to my network, it starts
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, then type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<Doctor_Nick> so I got the wireless card connected to the network with iwconfig, but it doesnt seem to be initiating the dhcp
<jaredbuck> praveer_cool: If you have a free partition the installer should automatically recognize that free partition.
<Doctor_Nick> how do i do that
<che> hey guys, How to use external monitor on ubuntu ?
<hiffy> my monitor can be turned sideways. Any idea how to enable this resolution in x.org?
<praveer_cool> jaredbuck: i want to load ubuntu from hard disk using grub
<cabrioleur> che, what graphic card do you have?
<praveer_cool> jaredbuck: burned 2 cd's and the cdwriter is messing up cd burning
<reikon> tawd, choose them in the Animation Selection
<Jebtrix> Makuseru  faad -w inputfile.aac | lame - outputfile.mp3
<praveer_cool> so i want to direclt boot ubuntu from hard disk
<jaredbuck> praveer_cool: you don't extract the contents of the disc, you need to put the cd in the drive and have the computer boot the cd into the ubuntu installer.
<Jebtrix> er
<che> cabrioleur: ATI
<tawd> reikon, i've click on animation and disabled all but 1
<toni> is a macbook core duo not supported by hardy heron?
<reikon> Gman99999, It should...
<praveer_cool> jaredbuck: yes thats what i did when i got bfeer i/o errors meaning cd was burned defectively
<AdrianStrays> Anyone?
<Jebtrix> Makuseru  faad -w inputfile.m4a | lame - outputfile.mp3
<praveer_cool> buffer*
<cabrioleur> che, it's in the ati control software.
<PixelDad> che, In KDE its called ResizeAndRotate
<Gary_inNYC> i just noticed that listening to an mp3 while watching a streaming video crashes firefox... it appears I can't have 2 things that requires sound running at once
<Makuseru> Jebtrix: thank you
<reikon> tawd, There's an actual Animation Selection where you choose the effects.
<praveer_cool> jaredbuck: i dont have any other cd writer at dispense
<jaredbuck> praveer_cool: you should try burning the iso file at a lower speed. But I have burned discs before and they've worked fine without running the error-checking part of the install.
<orudie> how can i make owner of a user for some directory with chown
<Jebtrix> OR  faad -o - inputfile.m4a | lame - outputfile.mp3
<HoNgOuRu> how can I control alsa volume throught a deskbar applet...????????
<Gman99999> reikon but oddly doesn't there's a few directories that i made before that are still there maybe im in the wrong one and need to remove some of the old ones
<che> cabrioleur: at least i need know about how enable, i cant see some control
<praveer_cool> jaredbuck: i burned at 8x
<tawd> reikon, ok.  i understand now.  thank you
<balleyn1> praveer_cool: is this what you're talking about? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html
<jaredbuck> praveer_cool: so just try skipping the error-check and installing without that.
<PixelDad> KD4 peeps, please move to this side of the room ;)
<Fezzler> cabrio: mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/disk busy
<cabrioleur> Gary_inNYC, make sure you have "alsa-oss" installed.
<Gary_inNYC> kk i'll check
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Hey,  I have two tinsy little problems. First, when I start my computer, it displays the usplash for a bit then immediately switches over to text starting with "loading files need to boot".  Second, everytime I log in, I get a message saying the firewall couldn't start.  Then, four seconds later when it connects to my network, it starts
<Fezzler> Cabrio: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/disk
<balleyn1> can anyone help me with pusleaudio? I can't use more than one sound application at the same time
<Gman99999> reikon how do you remove a directory?
<reikon> balleyn1, having the same problem
<Gary_inNYC> same here balleyn1
<op> rm -r
<che> cabrioleuor: then how to install ATI control software?
<reikon> Gman99999, rmdir or rm -rf
<op> to remove a directory
<usr13> What is .smi format?
<x1250> what do I have to do to use xgl for compiz?
<Gary_inNYC> cabrioleur it appears that I'm not the only one with the issue
<Doctor_Nick> ugggh
<x1250> any link/howto?
<Doctor_Nick> !dhcpcd
<ubot5> Factoid dhcpcd not found
<Doctor_Nick> dhcpcd isnt installed by default on ubuntu
<Fezzler> cabrio:  I unmounted the 200.00GB Media and re-ran command.  Now have "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<praveer_cool> balleyn1: aha i downloaded the normal iso not alternate :(
<Doctor_Nick> is there an equivalent program to "dhcpcd" that is installed by default?
<Jebtrix> .smi is like subtext
<praveer_cool> balleyn1: you know the normal one works for that method?
<balleyn1> reikon, Gary_inNYC: have either of you found a bug on launchpad about it?
<reikon> Gary_inNYC, balleyn1 you guys also have Intel chipset sound devices?
<Fezzler> cabrio: do I need to reload fstab after editing?
<Killeroid> Gary_inNYC: preferences > sound > select pulse audio
<reikon> balleyn1, Nope.
<balleyn1> praveer_cool: no idea, never tried it myself, only read about it
<Gman99999> reikon i tried to change into a directory and it said bash: cd: /media/disk-1: Permission denied
<Gman99999>  how do i get around this?
<usr13> Jebtrix: Is there a linux app for it?
<Gary_inNYC> I'm going to install alsa-oss now... will tell you the results of the multiple audio issue
<balleyn1> reikon: yes, intel chipset sound device, same as my brother who is also having the same problem
<Killeroid> reikon: i do have an intel chipset and pulse audio works perfectly
<reikon> Gman99999, sudo cd /media/disk-1
<usr13> Jebtrix: SSubtetxt?  I thought it was video?
<Doctor_Nick> boo yah
<Doctor_Nick> it works
<jaredbuck> be right back people, switching OSes.
<thatsnotjack> My CPU is running at 75% on ubuntu hardy even when I'm not doing anything.  A look at my processes through the system monitor applet doesn't show anything.  Any ideas?
<usr13> Jebtrix: Or audio...
<Gary_inNYC> for me i'm using an onboard audio intel chipset
<balleyn1> Killeroid: select pulse audio where? there are three tabs and several menus. Select pulse audio for all of them?
<reikon> balleyn1, Killeroid I have the ICH9 chipset, how about you guys? (lspci | grep -i audio)
<toni> what does "i8042.c: no controller found" mean? - i think it is a borken graphik-controller
<Gman99999> reikon it says this when i tried it sudo: cd: command not found
<che> How to install ATI control software, i need use external monitor
<usr13> Jebtrix: I think it's audio...  From the web page, it looks to be audio.
<balleyn1> reikon: it says ICH8 on mine
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, you do that by restarting computer. Yes, it's a good idea.
<Killeroid> balleyn1: sound events and movie and music
<cabrioleur> che, it should be in your synaptic
<praveer_cool> anyone else has any good link for a guide for installing ubuntu from hard disk
<Jebtrix> seeks like a Real Audio thing
<Fezzler> cabrio: Have you done this before?
<Jebtrix> though i see references too Karaoke con
<stefano__> Hello, I am having trouble setting up mysql after doing a --purge remove of anything related to mysql
<stefano__> Would anyone listen?
<Fezzler> cabrio:  we didn't put a sdb1 in fstab
<reikon> Killeroid, pulse doesn't work. ALSA, etc do though
<HoNgOuRu> cabrioleur, thanks for the url
<Fezzler> do we need to do tha?
<HoNgOuRu> I semifixed my problem
<Gary_inNYC> cabrioleur that installation didn't resolve the problem
<HoNgOuRu> not 100% but its good now
<balleyn1> Killeroid: I'll try that, it was on autodetect before
<Solaris444> hi guys
<che> cabrioleur: what's the name of that? i can't found it
<Gary_inNYC> going to try Killeroid's idea
<Jebtrix> hola Solaris
<Solaris444> my / partition is full and it was only 25% full 2 days ago.
<stefano__> I keep getting an access denied error 1045 and no matter what I try i keep getting it.
<Solaris444> I have a seperate home partition.
<cabrioleur> Gary_inNYC, "gnome-system-monitor", find processes and kill pulseaudio, as well as esd if you can find it.
<Jebtrix> u using indexing?
<reikon> eh?
<Fezzler> cabrio: here is my current fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8651/
<metroside> hi all,  I have just installed Hardy without any problems. I have also installed Samba. When I try browsing to my windows shared folders, there aren't any. I can browse to the same computer with the same shared folders on a another Ubuntu machine running gutsy. What setting have I missed
<x1250> is there any XGL definitive howto for ATI cards?
<Jebtrix> what does the disk usage analyzer say Solaris
<Jebtrix> ?
<Gary_inNYC> i'm using Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0) chipset
<Fezzler> cabrio: How can we mount /dev/sbd1 if it isn't in fstab?
<reikon> cabrioleur, sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<stefano__> hello?
<Solaris444> I'm in runlevel 3 Jebtrix
<Jebtrix> shizzle
<Gary_inNYC> k going to stop pulse audio and esd...
<reikon> Gman99999, sudo -s, then cd /media/disk-1
<Fezzler> cabrio: Also, why sbd1 and not hda* ??
<Solaris444> So any solution will have to come from command line only dude.
<Solaris444> Fezzler: because you are using serial ata probably
<reikon> Fezzler, sdb1* SATA vs IDE
<Jebtrix> there is the du command
<Jebtrix> aka disk usage
<Solaris444> du command?
<Solaris444> ah
<Ashvala> Hullo!
<Fezzler> can I restart fstab without rebooting?
<Odd-rationale> ubot5 is out of date
<ubot5> Factoid is out of date not found
<ubot5> Odd-rationale: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<Jebtrix> be prepared to scroll
<Jebtrix> hehe
<onefastdaddy> hey all, my laptop powered off while Ubuntu 8 upgrade was about 3/4 done. Now on login it says an error about HAL not starting and trying to attempt opening synaptic package manager says I don't have access to the subsystem...any ideas?
<Gman99999> reikon I keep trying to switch to the hard drive but it says the name doesnt exist when i put it in
<Cpudan80> Fezzler: Sure -- sudo mount -a
<onefastdaddy> can I restart the upgrate somehow?
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, sort of. If you are logged in as user, you will pay consequences. Unmount your 2nd hard drive first, log out. Then by pressing alt+ctrl+f1 swhich to login screen.
<stefano__> hello
<che> How to use external monitor in Ubuntu?
<Zackymc_k> CAN I GET HELP!! all i need is to get wifi working for the tx1000 and all the sites i have been to just mess things up so i have to reinstall which i have done 4 times today!!!
<stefano__> could anyone help me with mysql login error?
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, log in up there, and type "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<Gman99999> reikon Macintosh HD  Windows hard drive
<Gman99999> root@unknown:/media# cd /media/Macintosh HD/
<Gman99999> bash: cd: /media/Macintosh: No such file or directory
<Gman99999> sry
<Gman99999> for that
<FloodBot1> Gman99999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reikon> Gman99999, cd /media/Macintosh\ HD/
<praveer_cool> http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/install-ubuntu-gutsy-over-network-or.html is the link i am using, what does boot=casper mean in "kernel /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw " ?
<balleyn1> Killeroid: setting things to pulseaudio still didn't fix the problem. If I open up a video on YouTube, for example, I can't get sound from any applications until I close that tab in Firefox...
<Gman99999> reikon finally !!!!!!
<praveer_cool> I am getting grub error unrecognized device string when i tried to boot after placing the entry in grub for installation as per guide
<Fezzler> cabrio: It says it doesn't see "sdb1" in fstab
<balleyn1> Killeroid: though... I'm starting to think this may be a problem with flash specifically, because I seem to be able to get sound out of multiple non-flash apps at the same time...
<che> how to use external monitor in ubuntu at least i need intall ati control software.
<reikon> Gman99999, chmod -R 777 /media/Macintosh\ HD/
<ChimeraHitman> hello
<ce_smp^nice> #makassar
<reikon> Gman99999, to change the permissions
<ToddEDM> anyone here have a problem with horizontal flashing black and white lines when the computer is woken from sleep mode? .... im gonna gonna have a seizure.. can someone help me please?
 * Pelo makes a note , replacing thermal paste every two years or so is a good idea 
<Gman99999> reikon what does that do?
<Fezzler> cabrio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8651/
<ChimeraHitman> Could anyone help me with an access denied MYSQL error?
<balleyn1> reikon: is your problem involving flash? or does it hold with non-flash apps too?
<Hobbsee> !help
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, in #mysql maybe ?
<Fezzler> cabrio: DId you need to instruct me to make a sdb1 entry in fstab?
<ChimeraHitman> Pelo, No answer there.
<Gman99999> reikon you rock
<reikon> balleyn1, it's both. balleyn1 by going to Preferences -> Sound, and changing all the things from PulseAudio to ALSA in the Devices tab, it appears ot be fixed
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, patience
<reikon> balleyn1, you'll have to restart firefox though
<Optimus55> hey anyone here uses ruby on rails?
<lwizardl> Hi
<Gary_inNYC> cool got it fixed
<cabrioleur> Fezzler, yes, change /dev/hdb1 to /dev/sdb1, and "nodev,nosuid" to "defaults"
<thatsnotjack> Optimus, I do
<lwizardl> how i get svn working?
<reikon> balleyn1, apparently it's a problem with Pulse
<tums> sorena
<tums> hi
<ChimeraHitman> I have been trying to log into mysql with the root account, but i can't.
<Gman99999> reikon thanks so much!
<Gary_inNYC> i had to go to preferences , sound , and chose all ALSA
<lwizardl> i'm trying to do this sudo svn co urlhere and i get error on svn
<ChimeraHitman> It keeps telling me access denied on root@localhost
<reikon> Gman99999, np dude
<reikon> Gary_inNYC, same
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, doesn'T mysql have it's own password ?
<Gary_inNYC> thx cabrioleur
<thatsnotjack> are you using a pass?
<balleyn1> reikon: alright. I've found I can get multiple applications working with pulse audio actually, it's just that when one of them is flash (i.e. youtube video in firefox), it doesn't work. if I can't figure it out, I'll just revert to alsa
<Starnestommy> lwizardl: what was the error?
<Gman99999> reikon hmm one problem suddenly the users data is gone lol
<ChimeraHitman> When you install it, it asks you what do you want for your root password.
<ToddEDM> there must be SOMEONE that can help me
<Optimus55> thatsnotjack: i'm looking to start programming in ruby. any good editors for ubuntu?
<reikon> Gman99999, shouldn't be
<lwizardl> sudo: svn: command not found
<thatsnotjack> gedit, aptana and netbeans
<ChimeraHitman> I have set it up, but never allows me to log in.
<thatsnotjack> I use aptana and gedit mostly
<MaxHR> Hello, anybody here use the new Handbrake gtk linux gui?  I am looking for help/instructions for installing Handbrake gui on linux
<Gary_inNYC> should we report the multiple audio crash as a bug or not?
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, yes but are you sure this is the same root password as your linux root password ?
<bullgard4> [epiphany-webkit] An article in the WWW recommends: "Install Epiphany with the Webkit backend." What is the advantage of that 'Webkit backend'?
<Gman99999> reikon is it because the metadata is differnet in the osx filesystem since its a bsd?
<Starnestommy> lwizardl: sudo apt-get install subversion
<Fezzler> cabrio: So how does my 1st hard drive get mounted?
<reikon> Gman99999, no
<lwizardl> thanks
<balleyn1> reikon: hmm... that is, the firefox flash plugin specifically. if I watch a flash video in vlc, it's fine (though I assume that's using a different engine...). *shrugs*
<ce_smp^nice> server mesra.dal.net
<ChimeraHitman> It doesn't have to be the same as the linux root password.
<Fezzler> Cabrio: I have two harddrives.  One with OS and second we are trying to remount as /home upon booting up
<Optimus55> thatsnotjack: so any regular text editor work? sry i'm accostomed to using eclipse for java, so i was expecting something similar
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, ok this is going to sound silly but if you answered yes when you told it you wanted tosetup yourroot password expecting it meant using your linux root password try loging in with "yes" as your password,  just a thought
<reikon> balleyn1, Let me know if you get it working with Pulse. I did the same thing... I reset alsa and then restarted it and it seemed to fix it temporarily. Then it reverted to other applications not working again.
<metroside> Is there a known bug with hardy not displaying windows shared folders in Nautilus?
<ChimeraHitman> Pelo, lol, that is some explanation for noobs.
<reikon> Gman99999, it should be in /Users/
<Fezzler> cabrio: current state of fstab http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8652/ is my first drive accounted for?
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, or for an expert who's not paying attention
<reikon> Gman99999, rather, /media/Macintosh\ HD/Users/
<Gman99999> reikon ok i unplugged it and plugged it back in and the folders are back but they have X's on them and says i dont have permission to read the ones that i want
<ChimeraHitman> What i am trynig to tell you is that, using mysql -u root -p with the password i put in, it will say access denied on root@localhost
<ixian_> hi, can someone recommend me a good webcam recording program for linux?
<reikon> Gman99999, sudo -s then chmod -R 777 /media/Macintosh\ HD/ again
<Pelo> ChimeraHitman, ok that's over my head ,  maybe you can try your luck in ##linux as well
<reikon> ixian_, guvcview or cheese
<Pelo> ixian_, check what is available in synaptic,  just search for webcam
<ixian_> thanks
<thatsnotjack> ok, my ubuntu hardy install just went perfectly, but my cpu is running at 85% constantly for no reason.  System monitor doesn't show any processes running more than 5%, and there's only one of those
<Gary_inNYC> ixian why not just use xvidcap?
<Jebtrix> "If you are re-installing after you just uninstalled the MySQL server please note that the data directory was not removed automatically. Therefore the old password from your last installations is still needed to connect to the server"
<reikon> ixian_, guvcview you may have to use the medibuntu sources, or download the .deb
<Matic`Makovec> ChimeraHitman, mysqladmin
<Pelo> thatsnotjack, look in the system monitor,  in the menu under display  check all processes
<Bax_> what's the terminal command to delete a bunch of directories, and everything in them, at once?
<Fezzler> cabrio: Am I good to go?  If I reboot, first harddrive will boot Ubuntu and second will be mounted as new "/home"??
<nucco> anyone know why my intel 3945 wireless isn't working on the liveCD?
<reikon> Bax_, rm -rf
<Pelo> Bax_,  sudo rm -rf /path
<Pelo> Bax_, use with care
<Matic`Makovec> Be careful not to do rm -rf / though
<Shadow_X> sup peeps
<ToddEDM> ﻿anyone here have a problem with horizontal flashing black and white lines when the computer is woken from sleep mode? .... im gonna gonna have a seizure.. can someone help me please?
<thatsnotjack> Pelo:  still nothing.. firefox and the sytem monitor using a couple % each, but nothing else
<Jebtrix> gas prices
<Pelo> nucco, check your model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Ephesius> hey could someone tell me how to replace every space in a file with a period using the command line
<Jebtrix> ek
<nucco> pelo, its an intel 3945 abg
<Fezzler> cabrio: Can I reboot now? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8652/
<Gman99999> reikon how do you copy again?
<nucco> Pelo: it has been working since dapper, which was my first
<Pelo> thatsnotjack, I assumed you have reordered for the cpu column ?
<thatsnotjack> Ephesius, do you need it in bash, or would python be fine?
<reikon> Ephesius, cat file | sed -s 's/\s/\./g' > file.no-periods
<Pelo> nucco, check in the forum I know nothing about wifi
<ChimeraHitman> Matic`Makovec, mysqladmin doesn't work.
<thatsnotjack> Pelo: yeah
<reikon> Gman99999, cp
<Ephesius> thatsnotjack: trying to do it in bash
<reikon> Gman99999, cp source dest
<Pelo> thatsnotjack,  try with top  then
<nucco> anybody successfully using intel 3945 abg on hardy in here?
<thatsnotjack> Reikon has it it looks like
<Pelo> thatsnotjack, where do you see 100% cpu ?
<Gman99999> reikon ok I tried to put it on the desktop and it gave me this message cp: omitting directory `Glendaliz'
<Ephesius> reikon: that worked thanks...i could only get it to replace the first one
<Bax_> okay....so rm -rf / could destroy my entire computer....but just rm -rf will delete all, and JUST, the subdirectories in a directory, right?
<klander`> i have two ethernet adapters on this machine. how do i set which one ubuntu uses by default to connect to the internet ?
<Ephesius> thatsnotjack: yup thanks
<thatsnotjack> Pelo, nowhere.  My CPU keeps up pace all the way from boot
<Gman99999> reikon is there a command to copy a directpry?
<Pelo> Bax_, sudo rm -rf  /path
<reikon> Gman99999, cp source_dir dest_dir
<reikon> Ephesius, np
<Pelo> thatsnotjack, but I mean how do you know it's up ?
<astro76> Gman99999: cp -R or better yet cp -a
<Bax_> I just looked at the wiki and you guys got me too scared to use the command
<Fezzler> Can someone check my fstab to verify it will mount my first hd with the OS and second as "/home"?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8652/
<reikon> Gman99999, you want to use cp -r then
<reikon> Gman99999, cp -r source_dir dest_dir
<Pelo> Bax_, good boy , waht do you need to delete anyway ?
<Pelo> Fezzler, hold on
<Fezzler> I upgraded to Hardy and it removed my "/home" and converted it to /media/disk "200 GB Media"
<Fezzler> Thanks goodness.  Pelo!
<Solaris444> wtf Fezzler that will never work!
<Gman99999> reikon its says this cp: cannot stat
<Gman99999> reikon and input/output error
<Bax_> Pelo: my USB stick likes to not delete files, but throw them in its own trash folder.  Can I trust ubuntu to instruct the USB  drive to overwrite the contents of the trash folder, versus say something else?
<Fezzler> Solaris: re: wtf, you mean my fstab?
<reikon> Gman99999, is the HD alright?
<Solaris444> yes Fezzler.
<Gman99999> reikon no idea lol
<IdleOne> wowo htop is showing me 100% CPU USAGE :/
<Solaris444> that one will never work.
<IdleOne> wow*
<Fezzler> Solaris: That's what cabrioleur told me to do.
<balleyn1> Bax_: you can use a -v to explain what's being done, or a -i (instead of -f) to prompt for each removal. -v won't save you if you make a mistake, and -i might be too much of a pain for a large directory, but if you want to get comfortable using the rm command you can use -i or -v in some test cases
<reikon> Gman99999, shouldn't be giving i/o errors. It might be failing, especially if the data dirs magically disappear, etc
<Pelo> Fezzler, looks about rigth, but consider changing the /dev/sdb1 for the uuid label and  move that line above the cdroms ones
<Gman99999> reikon I seem to be able to read it on ubuntu but that's about it, I wanted to salvage some files before i wipe it
<Fezzler> Solaris: I'll wait for Pelo.  He's excellent
<Gman99999> reikon how do i erase it?
<reikon> Gman99999, shred
<Gman99999> reikon ok its weird because i can see all of the pictures when i look through the drive still
<Pelo> bat  when you delete from your usb drive  use  shift+del ,  that will delete for real and not move to trash
<jtmonz> have there really been no updates since hardy final?
<astro76> Fezzler: Hardy didn't remove your /home in an upgrade,  you clean installed and neglected to set /home in manual partitioning.... and as long as you've been at this you could have clean installed again specifying /home ;)
<jtmonz> or is apt-get update not working for me?
<Pelo> Fezzler, did you get my reply ?
<reikon> Gman99999, copy them individually then?
<Gman99999> reikon ok
<astro76> jtmonz: probably no updates, esp. considering it's been *one* day :p
<coz_> hey gusy   gcursor still does not work on hardy   is there an alternative ?
<jtmonz> or 5?
<Pelo> astro76, I got an update this morning
<ariqs> I'm connecting to the net via dialup with sudo wvdial. I have all the connections totally disabled in networking because it won't work right, but when I close the terminal window with wvdial, it keeps reconnecting me anyway. I can't stop it without turning off my comp. What is wrong?
<astro76> jtmonz: one, five, close enough :p
<Fezzler> Pelo: Here is what I have now.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8653/
<jtmonz> hmm, then i guess apt-get isn't working right
<Pelo> ariqs, run your shut down command via alt-f2
<AngryElf> I can only select resolutions 640x480 and 320x240 --  I alreaedy installed the nvidia restricted driver -- what gives?
<astro76> jtmonz: the mirrors might still be bogged
<Pelo> Fezzler, checking
<Fezzler> Pelo: Are both my first hard drive (Ubuntu) and second (attempting to mount as new "/home" accounted for in the fstab?
<Pelo> Fezzler, go forth and reboot with my blessings
<reikon> AngryElf try Envy?
<AngryElf> envy?
<ariqs> I don't want to shut down pelo. I have to shut down to stop it from reconnecting. I want ubuntu to stop trying to reconnect to the phone line when I disable it
<reikon> AngryElf, are you using the server kernel?
<wizz1> AngryElf, nvidia-xconfig
<doolzz> !envy
<ubot5> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Fezzler> ok
<wizz1> after that,reboot
<Pelo> ariqs, I meant the command to shut down your connection not the computer
<ariqs> ah, ok. Thanks
<ariqs> so just do that in the terminal?
<bullgard4> [epiphany-webkit] An article in the WWW recommends: "Install Epiphany with the Webkit backend." What is the advantage of that 'Webkit backend'?
<Pelo> ariqs, in the terminal or in alt-f2
<reikon> AngryElf, uname -a
<AngryElf> reikon: no, just the regular desktop one
<Pelo> ariqs, doesn't  poff whatever work to turn off the modem connection ?
<AngryElf> 2.6.24-16-generic
<reikon> AngryElf, then yeah, try running sudo nvidia-xconfig
<AngryElf> no options?
<ariqs> pelo: I'm not aware of that command tbo
<AngryElf> jsharpe
<reikon> AngryElf, nope. Then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<klander`> after i installed kubuntu-desktop, my grub boot screen changed to kubuntu.. how do i change it back ?
<adamant1988> Nalioth  can you tell me what the command is to recover my password for this account?
<Gman99999> reikon so how could i wipe this hard drive?
<AngryElf> reikon: no dice -- same problem
<balleyn1> klander: grub? or the splash screen that comes up after grub?
<Pelo> ariqs, might not work with dial up but it's the command I would use to shut down my dsl connection,   in my case   sudo poff dsl-provider,   dsl-provider being the name of the connection ,
<ariqs> ok, thanks
<nucco> is XFS the only filesystem one can choose on hardy livecd?
<harris> guys help I configure my Desktop to have effects and it automatically install a Driver a NVIDIA card. however I can't boot to my O.S. UBUNTU
<harris> I do have a NVIDIA card
<harris> and it is not yet installed
<klander`> balleyn1, the one that shows kubuntu loading with the progress bar
<balleyn1> klander`: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/20/restoring-the-ubuntu-usplash-after-a-kubuntu-install/
<Pelo> nucco, check in  gparted,  in the menu under gparted properties,  there is a list of available FS
<harris> guys help I configure my Desktop to have effects and it automatically install a Driver a NVIDIA card. however I can't boot to my O.S. UBUNTU
<nucco> Pelo: i'm trying to install here
<Pelo> harris, donT' use the enter key for punctuation
<reikon> Gman99999, sudo shred -zv /dev/the_drive_to_erase
<Jebtrix> where does it die harris
<Pelo> harris, check in  menu > sysetm> admin > hardware drivers
<Makuseru> how can i change the tags on a m4a file? i got the libmp4v2 but i still cant change them. what else do i need to do?
<harris> then
<Roadspill> What is the best Web/billing management system out there that I can install.. You know like cPanel+Webhostmanager or whatever it is. Something free or cheap.. any ideas?
<reikon> AngryElf, you manually download and install the drivers?
<harris> PELO
<c0de> hi
<harris> after checking then
<Pelo> harris, do not yell at me
<AngryElf> reikon: no, but taht's what i'm doing now -- i was hoping 8.04 would get a nvidia install correct finally - i guess i was wrong
<c0de>  anybody here who could help me with a font-problem?
<klander`> balleyn1, thanks.
<reikon> AngryElf, I use EnvyNG
<balleyn1> klander`: np
<reikon> AngryElf, sudo apt-get install envyng && sudo envyng -t
<Gman99999> reikon how do i find its name, would it be the same name as its listed?
 * nucco curses hardy
<c0de>  with some apps my fonts really look sharp and nice, some look very "anti-aliased" blurry
<Jebtrix> your try gnormalize  Makuseru
<coz_> guys here is the readout of gcursor run from the terminal  I have not talked with anyone that has this working    http://pastebin.ca/1001389
<Jebtrix> ?
<Pelo> c0de,  lcd monitor ?
<c0de> si
<c0de> yes
<c0de> 20
<c0de> "wide
<Makuseru> Jebtrix: what is that?
<Pelo> c0de, in menu > systme> prefs > apearance     under the font tab ,  select subpixel hinting
<Jebtrix> A ripper, encoder, audio converter, MetaInfo editor, and front end to normalize.
<azmaa> how can i get list of softwares upgrader is downloading so I'll be able to download them somewhere else?
<IdleOne> c0de: you used 4 lines to say for words. please dont use enter as punctuation
<Jebtrix> hehe sounds like a possible
<IdleOne> s/for/4
<cybermad> how do i check memory size?
<c0de> now my fonts _all_ look blurry
<cybermad> i forget the command on terminal to check it
<azmaa> otherwise it'll take several days to get packages to upgrade to hardy heron
<dmsuperman> cybermad, a ruler :D
<gavin__> how do i blank a re-writable cd with the standard CD-DVD creator
<reikon> Gman99999, df
<Jebtrix> just search m4a at http://freshmeat.net
<astro76> azmaa: they'll be saved in /var/cache/apt/archives
<balleyn1> cybermad: free -m
<Jebtrix> :/
<reikon> Gman99999, it'll be listed on the left, with the /media/ name on the right
<tchaska> anybody know how to see the music playing from the user on the contact list? (for me just show music caracters (notes)
<tchaska> ?
<Pelo> gavin__, check in the menu options
<cybermad> thank you
<tchaska> anybody know how to see the music playing from the user on the contact list? (for me just show music caracters (notes) on kopete ?
<Pelo> gavin__, under tools , erase
<reikon> balleyn1, htop is also slick
<owen1> is vbox support usb in 8.04?
<orudie> how can i create something like /home/orudie/.directory ?
<giesen> are there any torrent clients for ubuntu that support ipv6?
<orudie> or . is not a directory ?
<Gman99999> reikon so basically it would look like this? sudo shred -zv /dev/media/Macintosh\ HD/
<owen1> sudo chown -R root:vboxusers /proc/bus/usb
<balleyn1> reikon: cool, never heard of it. But I don't think that's installed by default
<reikon> Gman99999, no
<Pelo> tchaska,  in pidgin ? ask in #pidgin
<reikon> balleyn1, it's not ;P
<orudie> anyone please ?
<owen1> sudo chown -R root:vboxusers /proc/bus/usb    does not add usb support. anyone?
<orudie> what kind of a file is .file ?
<Pelo> orudie, the folders in /home are automaticaly made to your username
<reikon> orudie, mkdir ~/.directory
<wizz1> orudie, did you try mkdir .name ?
<IdleOne> orudie: /.directory is hidden
<reikon> Gman99999, type df then hit enter
<orudie> how can i view the hidden directory ?
<reikon> Gman99999, the /media name will be on the right, the corresponding /dev device is on the left, you want the /dev device
<balleyn1> orudie: if a directory has a '.' at the front, it's hidden and then may not show up in your file browser / wherever you're looking unless you're viewing hidden files.
<wizz1> reikon, hes trying to hide his pornography
<reikon> orudie, cd .directory
<wizz1> ;]
<Pelo> orudie, crtl h
<reikon> wizz1, :>
<reikon> wizz1, pornview ftw...
<reikon> <3 that app.
<Jebtrix> gieson Bittornado
<wizz1> ;]]
<orudie> how can i view the .directory through terminal ?
<Jebtrix> may need a patch though for ipv7
<Jebtrix> er 6
<reikon> orudie, ls -a
<jbroome__> ls -a .dir
<Pelo> orudie,  if you know the name just cd to it
<wizz1> i use deluge torrent,i like it better then bittornado
<balleyn1> orudie: from the command line, `ls -a` will list all files/directories, including hidden ones. You can `cd` into a hidden directory in the same way. Ctrl+h will toggle hidden files on/off in Nautilus (file browser)
<reikon> orudie, cd .directory
<owen1> how to add usb support in vbox? sudo chown -R root:vboxusers /proc/bus/usb  doesn't work..
<IdleOne> cd /home/username/.hiddenstuff-idontwant-motherto-see
<wizz1> ;]]]]]]]
<wizz1> IdleOne, good one
<reikon> rofl
<Pelo> IdleOne, be nice
<c0de> with hinting: http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3310/hintingns4.png
<IdleOne> Pelo: I was. but your right i should not be like that :/
<IdleOne> Pelo: cd/home/username/.directory
<IdleOne> oops
<IdleOne> orudie: ^^
<c0de> without hinting: http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/9451/withouthintingpb6.png
<Roadspill> Well I wanna setup a webserver with some sort of Control Panel like cPanel+WebHost Manager. Any suggestions on some possible free ones out there?
<gavin__> _Pelo what would it listed as
<reikon> Roadspill, find a colo that'll give you cPanel free :>
<x45> how the fluc do i burn a .avi to dvd using k3b
<Pelo> c0de, I think your missing the way screenshot work ,  no matter how garbled your screen is, it will look fine to us
<IdleOne> x45: missspellings of curse are just as bad or even worse then the actual spelling please dont.
<Jebtrix> http://www.web-hosting-top.com/web-hosting/directory.control-panels  >>RoadSpill
<Pelo> gavin__, in brassro , in themenu , under tools  it says  erase ,  can'T realy be clearer
<c0de> don't you see a difference between those 2 images?
<jbroome__> wow, that's still around?
<reikon> c0de, I don't... what should I be looking for?
<reikon> I thought Xfce was prettier...
<reikon> At least by default.
<c0de> for "blurry" fonts
<jbroome__> Roadspill: webmin might be something worth looking at
<reikon> c0de, talking about subpixel hinting?
<c0de> especially in the lower right, you can see a bit of my "psi"
<disorderly> e
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubot5> ping: unknown host
<c0de> talking about fonts. some look sharp, some kinda blurry
<jbroome__> x45: it's not a one-step process, look at the google for guidence
<Jebtrix> yeah thats my biggest beef with linux c0de
<IdleOne> ubotu down?
<reikon> c0de, ok, what about it? subpixel hinting makes it a tad blurrier.
<c0de> and subpixel hinting doesn't make it better
<reikon> try slight subpixel hinting?
<c0de> yes but even without hinting, the "online" text in the lower right of my screen is definitely way too blurry
<Pelo> c0de, then try somethig else but frankly both those pics look fine to me,  consider giving your glasses a whipe maybe
<Jebtrix> you need to play musical fonts
<Roadspill> Thanks for some of those. For all of you familiar with many of the ones out there, what are your votes as being the best open source Web Control Panel out there?
<Red_Tide> hey does anybody here use the tomato firmware?
<c0de> Pelo: you can not be serious, truly
<reikon> c0de, the one with hinting looks fine to me
<Jebtrix> honestly Roadspill I've only used WAMPs myself
<sahak> Is it possible to hibernate into a swap file?
<Pelo> c0de, screenshots are not pics of the way your monitor renders,  we cannot tell what your monitor looks like to you
<carol> hey, I'm getting an error with gnome-session-manager after update to 8.04, the screen turns frozen and after some minutes I get "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: ..." any tips?
<mrbastion> omg i love osx why would people use ubuntu? i dont get it
<Pelo> sahak,  I think that's the way it is usualy done
<reikon> mrbastion, http://faggotree.net
<CRASH69> ﻿hi, I am doing a clean install 8.04 : "Instaling System: Configuring apt, scanning the mirror...82%" and there it stop, may someone helpme? (machine use to run perfect with 704)
<Gman99999> reikon didnt work gave input out errors
<reikon> Gman99999, what didn't?
<charlie> anyone know how to install google earth on ubuntu, says it is for linux, .bin file
<sahak> Pelo: You mean I can use a swap file instead of a swap partition in Ubuntu?
<Gman99999> reikon the shred command, is there a command to fix a filesystem?
<c0de> this is really disappointing
<AlabamaHit> ok everyone Clap for me I finally got Ubuntu installed on my other computer
<astro76> charlie: follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<reikon> charlie, cd dir; chmod +x blah.bin; ./bla.bin
<IdleOne> c0de: link me to those images please
<astro76> charlie: or add medibuntu repository, it's packages for ubuntu three
<astro76> *there
<taidaishar> does live CD contain all features of full ubuntu?
<IdleOne> AlabamaHit: congrats and welcome :)
<c0de> i once had it really nice looking in 7.10 and now...
<Jebtrix> *claps*
<schitzo> Hello
<reikon> Gman99999, not a mac one
<astro76> !medibuntu | charlie
<ubot5> charlie: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ecc`> Hi
<c0de> with hinting: http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/3310/hintingns4.png
<AlabamaHit> I do however need help with my video
<charlie> thank you
<c0de> without hinting: http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/9451/withouthintingpb6.png
<Gman99999> reikon something like fsdsk wouldnt work?
<AlabamaHit> My other comuter I had no troubles with
<Chrysalis> stupid question, can i install amorok on ubuntu or is it kubuntu only? I am not very clear on gnome vs kde as you can probably tell
<Pelo> sahak,  sorry I missread you ,I thought you were talikng about the swap partiton , my mistake
<Jebtrix> seems ok to me c0de
<reikon> Gman99999, chances are it uses HFS+, which isn't too well supported under linux when it uses journaling
<AlabamaHit> This computer has a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Video Card...I have installed in on restricted drivers....but its not working right still. I am stuck in 800x600
<balleyn1> Chrysalis: yes, you can. It'll just have to install and run kde libraries as well, small not-really-noticeable overhead on most computers
<IdleOne> c0de: when zoomed in it looks fine to me
<c0de> especially take a look at the lower right. there is psi running. there you can see "online". this looks very blurry (for me)
<sahak> Pelo: so is it possible or not?
<cappicard> ah, hardy's finally downloading for me
<reikon> Gman99999, if you have a Mac machine though, you can use their disk utility, etc
<Bax_> how can I eject a USB stick through the terminal?
<schitzo> ok
<ecc`> you tell me ;)
<balleyn1> Chrysalis: I'm in gnome using amarok right now
<Pelo> sahak,  I don'T know ,
<sahak> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> Bax_,  just unmount it
<AlabamaHit> It like the restricted driver I instlled didn't do anything.
<reikon> Bax_, sudo umount /media/disk
<balleyn1> Bax_: `umount /media/nameofdevice` ??
<Gman99999> reikon ok what if the mac doesnt recognize the drive is even there?
<UbuWin> i could install amarok in my ubuntu, but it didnt play inspite of having a fully working rhythmbox and exaile, proving i do have restricted plugins installed
<Makuseru> how can i change the tags on a m4a file? i got the libmp4v2 but i still cant change them. what else do i need to do?
<AlabamaHit> BRB have to reboot.
<reikon> Gman99999, your HD might be failing...
<Gman99999> reikon ok
<balleyn1> Chrysalis: I've used Amarok in Gnome and XFCE, no problems
<Chrysalis> Balleyn1: thanks, and by overhead, harddrive space or cpu wise?
<c0de> damn, i have to get to work... thanks for your help anyway
<reikon> Makuseru, easytag
<carol_> hey, I'm getting an error with gnome-session-manager after update to 8.04, the screen turns frozen and after some minutes I get "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: ..." any tips?
<Makuseru> reikon: i just got that, and not only will it not edit the tags, but it wont even recognize the filetype
<reikon> Makuseru, or from the CLI faac
<balleyn1> Chrysalis: hard disk space for the KDE libraries, and cpu wise in terms of having to run kde libraries alongside gnome libraries when you run the app in gnome... but honestly, it's not something I would ever notice at all if I didn't know any better
<Gman99999> reikon thanks for everything so much
<reikon> Gman99999, np
<Gman99999> reikon have a great night and thanks so much again
<reikon> Gman99999, you too
<reikon> sleep well
<hti_pro> is there any way to use a 3Volt PCI Card in a 5Volt slot
<Jebtrix> hell no hti
<Gman99999> peace
<PenguinHunter> hti_pro:  No
<balleyn1> Chrysalis: I mean, any overhead hasn't been noticeable in my experience, maybe it might be on an old machine *shrugs*
<bullgard4> [epiphany-webkit] An article in the WWW recommends: "Install Epiphany with the Webkit backend." What is the advantage of that 'Webkit backend'?
<nelydajo> Hi people. Any electronics experts out there who could give me an idea why my laptop charger takes over an hour to come on after I plug it in?
<ariqs> ok, so I used the synaptic package manger to download xchat and it didn't put anything in my applications menu. how do i access xchat? if i type x-chat in terminal, it tells me it's not installed
<Jebtrix> come on or just light up the LED?
<hti_pro> damnit, I have been waiting for this usb2.0/firewire card so i could turn my server into a mythtv backend
<reikon> Makuseru, you might also want to try renaming them to mp4, and seeing if it recognizes them. It should... I can't think of a reason why not.
<AlabamaHit> Ok.....Now to the ATI driver. What it is...I guess it's not reading it. I get a window at the beiging saying the graphic card is not loading or recongized...Or something like that.
<nelydajo> Jevtrix: Light up the led and start charging the laptop.
<reikon> Makuseru, but other than that, faac can edit tags.
<lonejack> hi, problem with external hd. This hd has four partitions but when ubuntu mount it I see four hd called "Volume". Is it possible to give a name to these partitions. N.B. the file system is vfat(fat32). Thank you
<reikon> Makuseru, mp4tags too, I think.
<Makuseru> what is faac?
<bullgard4> nelydajo:  "to come on after I plug it in" is no exact description.
<IdleOne> ariqs: type xchat no -
<Jebtrix> an hour... thats truly weird
<Jebtrix> i'd say fire hazard
<Jebtrix> hehe
<taidaishar> few questions: does live cd contain all features of ubuntu?; is the max 800x600 res a driver error; same w/wireless card(not working); and can you keep windows and ubuntu on same comp?
<IdleOne> ariqs: and it should be in Applications>Internet
<reikon> Makuseru, http://sourceforge.net/projects/faac/
<ariqs> well, it's not, and I checked the package manager and it says it's installed now
<orudie> how can i shutdown through terminal ?
<Jebtrix> though i did have a power supply vibrate crazy the other day.... weirdness
<balleyn1> taidaishar: live CD contains the core Ubuntu installation, but it won't have all the extra software available in the repositories, you'd have to install that (which you can do to some extent, even from a live cd)
<reikon> Makuseru, sudo apt-get install faac
<MrPockets> yo
<nelydajo> Jebtrix: Once it is on, it doesn't appear to get very hot - just takes ages to come on.
<balleyn1> orudie: sudo shutdown -h now
<MrPockets> whaddya tack at the end of a killall [program] to kill all of its background processes?
<Jebtrix> honestly I can't even think of a reason for that
<bullgard4> taidaishar: Yes, the live cd contains all essential features of Ubuntu. But not _all_ because the storage size is limited.
<reikon> MrPockets, uh.. killall sould kill the parent and all of its children
<Jebtrix> an hour is long time even for any thermal affects
<nelydajo> bullgard4: I plug it in and then have to wait for over an hour for the led to come on.
<ariqs> ugh
<MrPockets> reikon,  theres an extention of Firefox that i'm specificly looking for
<maco> how do i change the recurrence settings on an event in evolution? i think ive found a bug (because the GUI just has it shaded out) but id like someone to confirm it
<Chrysalis> balleyn1: I am not really worried about crippling my computer anytime soon, just making sure its practical since i basically just installed ubuntu 3 days ago and obviously nothing will come close to foobar
<Jebtrix> im gonna guess a capacitor is leaking, alot
<reikon> MrPockets, killall firefox ?
<bullgard4> taidaishar: Yes, you can have Windows and Ubuntu on the same computer. (I, for example, have it also.)
<MrPockets> no
<MrPockets> butnvm
<MrPockets> thanks anyway
<balleyn1> Chrysalis: oh yeah, definitely practical
<taidaishar> bullgard4: would you mind explaining how to me please?
<friedtofu> chrysalis - if you want something lightweight - try mpd
<jaredbuck> i got ubuntu and windoze dual installed on my machine too.  easy to do if you use wubi.
<Chrysalis> balleyn1: thank you for clearing that up for me though, off to try installing it it
<balleyn1> taidaishar: you can either a) dual-boot, or b) run one operating system in a virtual machine inside the other
<Jebtrix> wubi would be awesome if it had fakeraid support
<Jebtrix> fuqn nvidia raids
<Makuseru> reikon: is there no gui for that program?
<Chrysalis> balleyn1: yea, thats another player i keep hearing about, ill give that one a try too
<balleyn1> taidaishar: The Ubuntu installation will attempt to detect existing operating systems and offer you options for ubuntu to coexist beside them. You can use the Ubuntu installation to setup a dual-boot (just be careful, you'll want to back up in case you make a mistake)
<brent113> Jebtrix, that would be awesome.  Theoretically it's possible still though
<reikon> Makuseru, no
<Makuseru> reikon: and i tried renaming it to .mp4 and it still didnt work
<reikon> Makuseru, faac --help
<Jebtrix> yeah but man the steps to do makes my eyes cross
<bullgard4> nelydajo: Ah, ok! Then either the LED circuit is broken, or the whole charger is at fault. Without voltage and current measurements I cannot tell you more about your problem.
<Makuseru> im not even going to bother with anything terminal based with this, WAY to many files to rename
<brent113> Jebtrix, tru dat
<cantor>  /server socallinux.org
<balleyn1> Makuseru: terminal could be a lot easier then, if you use a regular expression or pipe something in
<Jebtrix> i havent gotten to breaking kernel compiles yet
<Jebtrix> gege
<nelydajo> bullgard4: It's not just the led. The laptop won't charge until the led comes on.
<bullgard4> taidaishar: What specifically do you want me to explain further?
<Makuseru> balleyn1: but none of the files will be named anything even remotely the same
<balleyn1> Makuseru: will they have the same extension? *shrugs* I dunno, may not be practical
<Mike2008999> hello... can anyone teach me on how to install theme in ibuntu??
<friedtofu> mike2008999 - extract them to you ~/.themes folder
<bullgard4> nelydajo: In that case I believe that your charger is at fault.
<friedtofu> if its an icon to your ~/.icons folder
<balleyn1> Makuseru: though, even then, you could create a simple list of all the files (say, one path per line), and just feed that through the command line
<Jebtrix> ill can tell you some themes install right into gnome theme manager and some don't.....
<brent113> Mike2008999, System->Preferences->Appearance->Install
<Mercury> How do you disable automounting of hotplugged devices in Hardy?
<Mercury> I can't find it in the documentation.
<Mike2008999> theres no install here
<friedtofu> Mercury - i believe you can just disable HAL
<nelydajo> bullgard4: Thanks. Better go get a new one :-)
<taidaishar> bullgard4: if setting up dual-boot w/Ubuntu/Vista goes poorly(somehow) will my vista be fried or simply some files?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: it could fry your Vista if you mess up the bootloader or if you overwrite the partition
<Mercury> friedtofu: I don't want to disable HAL entirely, it's useful, because I do want to be able to manually mount/unmount things as a user.
<reikon> Mercury, you...can?
<Danikar> taidaishar, I set up duel booting with vista and i had no problems.
<Mercury> friedtofu: I just don't want it to happen automaticly.  This was a simple configuration option in Gutsy, but I can't find the equilivant in Hardy.
<taidaishar> balleyn1: I don't have a recovery disc for vista. any suggestions?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: not if you're careful and backup and everything, but it IS possible. Though, quite unlikely and there are ways of recovering. But things CAN go wrong
<brent113> Mike2008999, in the lower right there is a button labeled Install...
<DarkLordVenom> murphy's law
<friedtofu> i see. ah i cant help >.>
<Jebtrix> Mercury http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13692
<lonejack> hi, problem with external hd. This hd has four partitions but when ubuntu mount it I see four hd called "Volume". Is it possible to give a name to these partitions. N.B. the file system is vfat(fat32). Thank you
<brent113> Mike2008999, it's in the Theme tab
<Mike2008999> were?
<Mike2008999> brent
<Danikar> taidaishar, Yes, definetly find a recovery disk before installing any OS.
<taidaishar> =\
<Jebtrix> System > Preferences > Appearance Mike
<bullgard4> taidaishar: It may happen that your whole Vista will become inoperational. --  It is advisable that you first install Vista and then Ubuntu, not vice versa.
<brent113> Mike2008999, one second, I'll send you a screenshot, ok?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: first would be to back up any important personal data... understanding what you're doing will go pretty far though, but you'll want to have some sort of backup for that worst case scenario
<Mike2008999> okiesd
<Pelo> G'night folks I'm off
<Mercury> Jebtrix: Yes, this was the way to do it in Gutsy.  This doesn't work in Hardy.
<IdleOne> night Pelo thanks buddy :)
<Mike2008999> brent113..can you pm me?
<Jebtrix> ahzz
<balleyn1> taidaishar: you.. could... take an image of your disk partition, through it on an external disk or something? not sure how safe of a backup that is though...
<althepal> PLEASE HELP -- WUBI uninstall
<taidaishar> sounds risky and my external is iffy
<brent113> Mike2008999, I just pmd you
<balleyn1> taidaishar: essentially, there are two "risky" things the Ubuntu installer will do. 1) resize the Vista partition to make room for an Ubuntu partition, 2) install a new boot loader (which should detect all existing operating systems, I haven't had any problems there)
<Mike2008999> yes
<astro76> lonejack: it will use the partition label if you set one
<taidaishar> balleyn1: will it attempt to resize if there is adequate hd space?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: the only time I've ever had problems was when I was stuuuppppidd even to kill the installation process before it was done (it looked frozen for over half an hour..), I was left without a bootable system. But that Windows XP install I was glad to be rid of anyways, lol
<balleyn1> taidaishar: you need another partition
<astro76> taidaishar: with Vista, make sure you shut down for real... not the hibernate shutdown crap it normally does
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: so, free disk space on an existing partition isn't the same. Typically, Vista will have one partition that takes up your entire disk. That will need to be shrunk so that you can put an ext3 partition there for Ubuntu
<althepal> I installed it, it added the Ubuntu list to the list of operating systems to choose from and changed the automatic startup of the default selected from like 2 seconds to like 15 seconds. It was before just XP and XP restore (on an HP Desktop). I uninstalled Wubi, and the Ubuntu is off the list, but I need to change the default time back... how??
<JFerret> Can someone help me get my full resolution for my monitor?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: The Ubuntu installer automates all of this quite nicely
<taidaishar> balleyn1: I thought yous aid that resizing was the problem
<astro76> althepal: sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst, change the timeout in there, then sudo update-grub
<althepal> how do I do this --- I got rid of ubuntu
<Jebtrix> Your not using a KVM switch are you JFerret?
<friedtofu> taidaishar: if you would take more control - you could manually partition your drive so that it has another bigger partition ... one for /home so you can clean install newer versions painlessly
<Jebtrix> wow this res probl really is rampant
<kahrytan> astro76,  No need to update for that.
<JFerret> Jebtrix: nope, just a direct connection
<Jebtrix> lcd?
<astro76> althepal: so you want just windows now?
<JFerret> Jebtrix: yes
<Mike2008999> brent i got that....
<JFerret> Jebtrix: should be 1620x1280
<astro76> kahrytan: true
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM?
<brent113> Mike2008999, does that explain it?
<Mike2008999> w8
<Jebtrix> whats the max it allows
<kahrytan> astro76,  you know the default resolution for the gdm?
<taidaishar> balleyn1: would you recommend leaving it all to ubuntu installer?
<althepal> I don't want windows, but I was using Kubuntu with Wubi and it wasn't working well for me... it wouldn't let me get online or chagne settings
<taidaishar> balleyn1: considering it would be my first time messing witht his sort of stuff
<friedtofu> hm. i thought GDM automatically resizes based on your resolution
<balleyn1> taidaishar: resizing is a serious operation, because it modifies the partition tables on your hard disk. Ubuntu automates it all really nicely, and when I've encountered problems Ubuntu tells me "Can't resize this" rather than changing anything and messing it up. It's just, IF anything were to go wrong, you may not be able to retreive any data on the disk... I can't imagine WHY anything would go wrong, aside from
<kahrytan> friedtofu,  Nope.
<balleyn1> taidaishar: of, definitely let Ubuntu handle it, I still usually do
<friedtofu> ah well. >.> i dont use gdm on this distribution... blah
<brent113> balleyn1, think: power outage/brown out, happened to a friend :(
<taidaishar> balleyn1: so it all comes down to just let ubuntu do it?
<kahrytan> friedtofu,  I have to set xorg for 800x600 refresh rate and i need to make sure I got right now. If not, GDM window gets cropped
<balleyn1> taidaishar: yeah, exactly, power outage would be fatal in the middle of a partitioning :S (I'm on a laptop, so it's not as bad)
<taidaishar> balleyn1: also, i noticed with my live cd that my wireless card didnt worka nd my res was stuck at 800x600
<Mercury> So, nobody knows what triggers the automount from the user side in Hardy?  Urgh.
<Mike2008999> brent...were can i download themes??
<brent113> Mike2008999, take a look at gnome-lok.org
<Jebtrix> install Art Manager
<UbuWin> gnome-look.org
<searcher135> hi can someone help me?
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM? And How do I create a .dmc file in ~/user?
<brent113> Mike2008999,  the default window manager is metacity, so look at metcaity themes
<friedtofu> kahrytan: hm. i'm pretty sure it should work... >.> but if it still gets cropped... you could just remove GDM and start with a commandline prompt ...
<DrDerek> foxnews.com doesn't like linux users.
<astro76> !ask | searcher135
<ubot5> searcher135: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<balleyn1> taidaishar: yeah, trust the installer, but know what you're doing when selecting options... your setup wouldn't be too complicated, but you'd want to select the 'resize current partition to make space' option, instead of the 'use entire disk' option (which would overwrite Vista)
<friedtofu> eh well. i know nothing
<MV> Hi All, can any one help me with installation of Ubuntu. I am new with linux and Ubuntu. I am having problem while installation, every time I boot with live cd, the computer boots and then ask me question to start and install ubuntu, after my enter the screen comes with bar and then when orange bar is finished there is nothing but black screen
<DrDerek> http://www.foxnews.com/video/index.html
<Minifig> I need help with my screen resolution in Ubuntu 8.04.  Can anyone please help?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: screen resolution is probably more easily fixed than wireless... do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<friedtofu> minifig: what is your graphics driver card?
<kahrytan> friedtofu,  it doesnt work and  i am gui person
<Mike2008999> theres no metcaity themes here
<Minifig> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<Mike2008999> ﻿theres no metcaity themes here
<friedtofu> hm...
<balleyn1> taidaishar: and what video card, for that matter
<Minifig> I told itto do the restricted drivers and rebooted.
<brent113> Mike2008999, metacity*
<Minifig> It had 800x600 before the reboot, now just 640x480
<reikon> Does anyone know if the Hardy server kernel has Xen support?
<searcher135> k. thanks. im having a hibernation problem in ubuntu hardy heron. i installed it with wubi and when i click hibernate, it begins to shut down but i get an error about "pat entry 2 is already configured"
<Mike2008999> okies
<friedtofu> minifig: did you install the nvidia drivers?
<reikon> Compiled in, rather.
<astro76> searcher135: I don't see how hibernate is going to work with wubi
<Jebtrix> my res problems always stemmed from the monitor parameters not the vid
<Minifig> I told it to install the restricted drivers, or whatever it is called.
<Mike2008999> theres no metacity..in the menu...
<astro76> searcher135: hibernate utilizes a swap partition
<Minifig> I also installed KDE
<taidaishar> new laptop; searching...
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM? And How do I create a .dmc file in ~/user?
<CaptMorgan> hello, would I be able to make it so when I click places>music it goes to my second hard drives music folder?
<Minifig> MIght have to go private because screen too small to keep up with conversation.
<searcher135> ah ok. i'm somewhat new to ubuntu and i thought it used a pagefile or something of the sort to hibernate with
<brent113> Mike2008999, it's the 5th option down on the left menu
<friedtofu> minifig: >.> blah - my knowledge sucks. sorry
<Minifig> Okay.
<Minifig> I had 3 reslutions before I choose the drivers, and now just two.
<MV> Hi All, can any one help me with installation of Ubuntu. I am new with linux and Ubuntu. I am having problem while installation, every time I boot with live cd, the computer boots and then ask me question to start and install ubuntu, after my enter the screen comes with bar and then when orange bar is finished there is nothing but black screen
<Mike2008999> ow sorry..page eror..so i didn't see metacity
<taidaishar> hrm, im not familiar with laptop cards, but display settings is telling my nvidia mcp67m and an nvidia networking card
<Minifig> Screen Resolution option only shows 2 resolutions here.
<Minifig> 640x480 or 320x240
<Minifig> Can anyone private me if they can help fix my resolution problem, please.
<balleyn1> taidaishar: from my knowledge, nvidia releases GNU/Linux drivers, but they are non-free (i.e. proprietary). You might want to check some hardware compatibility lists to see if your hardware is supported
<UbuWin> how do i mount an .iso from the hard-drive?
<cnr> MV: try to run Ubuntu in failsafe mode
<UbuWin> is it possible?
<balleyn1> taidaishar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ or http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/
<astro76> !iso | UbuWin
<ubot5> UbuWin: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Minifig> That is what I chose.  Propriatary drivers for nvidia.
<taidaishar> all right
<taidaishar> thanks much for info
<taidaishar> signin off
<astro76> UbuWin: mountpoint is any empty directory
<balleyn1> taidaishar: good luck, later
<astro76> UbuWin: /mnt is a good choice
<Minifig> With all the problems with Linux, why do people like it so much?
<UbuWin> trying it...
<friedtofu> i've always wondered - what if you mounted to a directory that is full
<arooni> help!  i have a dlink di-524 router that is epically failing when i have me + 4 or 5 roomies on it downloading via bittorrent.  i need to go to the router store tomorrow and i'd like to buy one that can handle huge traffic... and ideally can rate limit bandwidth to a particular IP or mac address (so one person doesnt go out of control).... suggestions?  '
<Gigi70> hi all
<balleyn1> Minifig: it's free (as in freedom)
<Mike2008999> brent...what filename shuold be it??? like .os or anything
<astro76> friedtofu: the files will reappear when you unmount, I don't think it's destructive
<Mike2008999> ﻿brent...what filename shuold be it??? like .os or anything
<friedtofu> Minifig: empowerment - customizability - and i like the feel of linux compared to windows... especially the killing a buggy program situation
<geoaxis> hello people, is tehre a way to easily manage NAT in Ubuntu
<Gigi70> what happened to "open as administrator" right click in 8.04?
<balleyn1> Minifig: and often better technically, even if there are a few bugs to work out now and then there's lots of support, the payoff is worth it, and you have the power to fix things on your own
<Mike2008999> never mind
<Minifig> Well, if I can fix my resolution, I will give this Linux a try.
<Mike2008999> i install it
<DATmafia> arooni: go with linksys-they can handle real traffic for a lower price
<Minifig> How do I get off 640x480 resolution?
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM? And How do I create a .dmc file in ~/user?
<musikgoat> arooni my buffalo router is fantastic
<jbroome__> !resolution | Minifig
<ubot5> Minifig: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Gigi70> trying to access var/backup but permission is denied
<Jebtrix> sudo nautilus Gigi70?
<chasity> Can some please help me with an ATI driver.
<arooni> musikgoat, havent heard of those
<balleyn1> Gigi70: sudo? http://xkcd.com/149/
<Gigi70> ty
<chasity> I have tried envy and it didn't work.
<musikgoat> arooni Buffalo makes routers and NAS's, good hardware
<brent113> lol@balleryn1
<Jebtrix> Buffalo makes everything
<CaptMorgan> hello, would I be able to make it so when I click places>music it goes to my second hard drives music folder?
<MV> hello can any one help me please ! ! ! ! !
<astro76> arooni: what you need to do is get a linksys wrt54gl or anything else supported by tomato or dd-wrt firmware
<diktus> hello all
<musikgoat> Jebtrix: maybe in japan, not everything in the US
<DATmafia> astro76	 my thoughts exactly
<kahrytan> !ask | MV
<jbroome__> some of the buffalo stuff works with dd-wrt
<ubot5> MV: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<diktus> i have wireless problem in ubuntu 8.04
<arooni> astro76, what firmware is best?  hyperwrt? openwrt?  tomato?  dd-wrt? ;p
<Mercury> For those who are curious, I found the answer.
<musikgoat> dd-wrt imo arooni
<astro76> arooni: IMHO tomato.. dd-wrt has more features, but I always thought Linksys routers were inherently unstable until I started using Tomato
<astro76> arooni: solid as a rock
<sanzky> hello, does anyone has experience with flex and bison?
<ackbahr> Hi there! I'm currently stuck with the usual and difficult choice of screen resolution VS hardware acceleration (after problems upgrading to Hardy). Anyone could help about Nvidia settings?
<Jebtrix> They OEM alot of US brands
<MV> kahrytan, I am having problem while installation, every time I boot with live cd, the computer boots and then ask me question to start and install ubuntu, after my enter the screen comes with bar and then when orange bar is finished there is nothing but black screen
<astro76> arooni: and mind you tomato still has more features than most people need
<reikon> MV, safe graphics mode
<kahrytan> MV,  I need help myself so direct it to the entire room.
<Mercury> gconf, apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount, there is no menu options for this, but the gconf option works.  This lets us disable the automount on insert, finally.
<neo_> holaaaaaaaaaa
<neo_> alguien en español
<diktus> how to connect with intel pro wireless 3945
<astro76> !es | neo_
<Odd-rationale> !es | neo_
<ubot5> neo_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<neo_> ok gracias
<amol> Can anyone help me set up azureus with ubuntu? I keep getting yellows instead of greens however it works with the same settings on windows.
<reikon> luego
<diktus> the device is known but the light doesnt beep
<reikon> amol, Transmission?
<reikon> :>
<balleyn1> diktus: I'm using that wireless card, I believe - it works out the box though. What's your problem?
<musikgoat> amol: is your IP address the same?
<brent113> amol: sure, that's because you need to open the port in your firewall
<arooni> astro76, so tomato is the best firmware for linksys?  better than openwrt?
<MV> reikon, tried with safe mode but it dont help eather, only curser keep blinking
<balleyn1> diktus: what kind of laptop?
<NemesisD> hi all, trying to upgrade to hardy on my EEE, do-release-upgrade failed saying there wasn't enough free space. i have an SD card i'd like to use as the temporary directory. how do i set that up?
<amol> IP address is the same.
<reikon> MV, ctrl+alt+f1
<astro76> arooni: hyperwrt is kinda pointless.. and openwrt is only good if you want to install packages and configure stuff manually
<brent113> amol: it works in windows becuase in windows azureus acts as a upnp device and tells your router what it needs.  In linux oyu need to do this by hand.  The azureus wiki explains how to do that
<amol> Brent113: How do I do that? It's allowing traffic to go through a bit, however it's very slow.
<amol> Thanks.
<amol> I'll read up on it.
<MV> reikon, when shill press clrt alt f1 ? ? ?
<reikon> MV, when it has a blinking cursor
<ariqs> what's the best dvd playing software for linux?
<friedtofu> virtual term? - to get back ctrl + alt + f7
<balleyn1> diktus: I have a Lenovo ThinkPad T61. The wireless light doesn't work in Ubuntu (found a complicated patch to fix it...), but the wireless works fine. It just won't light up, that's all. Maybe that's the same for you?
<arooni> astro76, so tomator wrt >> ddwrt?
<reikon> ariqs, vlc or mplayer with libdvdcss3
<MV> reikon, you mean in safe mode ? ?
<diktus> ﻿balleyn1 ok
<ariqs> thanks
<diktus> but how to know it is work??
<friedtofu> balleyn1: haha. the wireless doesnt light up for me either but i could get it to blink ... - every 3 seconds, it annoyed the hell out of me so i just leave it off
<DanaG> How would I go about making a udev rule to unload snd-emu10k1 when I unplug my audigy2?
<balleyn1> ariqs: totem comes with Ubuntu by default, so presumably that's the best or at least most accessible or something. there's also mplayer, vlc.. *shrugs*
<absnt> Is cedega worth it?
<astro76> arooni: I hands down recommend tomato over dd-wrt unless you need some of dd-wrt's esoteric features
<balleyn1> friedtofu: ahaha, yeah, I looked at the patch and figured it really wasn't worth the effort to try and apply it. Plus, I have a gnome system monitor applet to monitor activity *shrugs*
<DATmafia> tomato pwns
<balleyn1> diktus: can you see any wireless networks?
<o0Chris0o> DATmafia: what is tomato?
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM? And How do I create a .dmrc file in ~/user?
<brent113> absnt, I haven't found a need for it exclusively, but from people who use it I hear very positive things.
<o0Chris0o> besides the obvious :)
<ackbahr> As you're mentionning multimedia players, is there a reason why mine (all of them), after upgrade to Hardy, won't play subtitles anymore?
<balleyn1> diktus: what happens when you type `iwconfig` into the terminal? any wireless extensions?
<Mike2008999> hello...can anyone help me how to activate compiz?
<Mike2008999> pm me
<reikon> ackbahr, o.O
<arooni> astro76, what makes it better than dd-wrt?
<ackbahr> reikon: Which is?
<reikon> ackbahr, that's... odd. Try reinstalling libdvdcss or something?
<NemesisD> actually let me rephrase, is it possible to upgrade to hardy from an ISO?
<brent113> Mike2008999, go back into appearance, go to the last tab, and choose the bottom option
<diktus> no wireless extension
<ackbahr> reikon: Ok, I'll try that.... Thanks!
<Cpudan80> NemesisD: Of course
<astro76> arooni: it's stable, so no reboots when it flakes out... even no reboots for config changes compared to the dd-wrt
<diktus> i try in area with no network
<o0Chris0o> Mike2008999:  kmenu >> system >> Desktop Effects
<Cpudan80> NemesisD: Download the alternate CD -- and mount it -- then just run the file on there
<DanaG> dd-wrt doesn't need reboots, either.
<Mike2008999> sorry
<Cpudan80> NemesisD: this is assuming you have gutsy
<Mike2008999> im ubuntu
<visik7> I think that reiser4 will not be in vanilla kernels anytime soon
<ackbahr> reikon: Ah, well, it's for divx files, not DVDs.... Is it still the same?
<Mike2008999> UBUNTU HARDY HERON
<astro76> arooni: the web interface is extremely clean... and ajax-y
<arooni> astro76, ok i also have a fon router that apparently isnt supported by tomato... is dd-wrt the second best choice?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop the desktop scrolling to the next desktop if i mousewheel on there?
<balleyn1> diktus: ok, run `iwconfig` from the terminal and see if it lists an interface with wireless extensions
<brent113> Mike2008999, go back into appearance, go to the last tab, and choose the bottom option
<audi18t> Hello everyone
 * DanaG wants his router to be a router, not a fruit or vegetable.
 * DanaG ducks.
<Mike2008999> BRENT
<arooni> astro76, i was going to try to use fon in case it worked (so i wouldnt need to buy a linksys)
<MV> reikon, ok I got a ~$ prompt, now what ? ? ?
<Mike2008999> ALREADY DO THAT
<astro76> arooni: yeah definitely
<reikon> ackbahr, if it's for DivX, then the subtutles are hardsubbed, unless they came in the same directory
<Minifig> I think I know the problem.  It is the monitor.  LInux doesn't see it and nothing for monitor selection is listed in K-Control Center.
<reikon> MV, dmesg
<audi18t> are there any ubuntu gamers in here?
<reikon> MV, http://pastebin.ca
<masmota> audi18t:  wow ftw
<kahrytan> What is the default resolution of GDM? And How do I create a .dmrc file in ~/user?
<ackbahr> reikon: Well, the exact same files worked a few hours before with Gusty
<Mike2008999> HELLO
<reikon> ackbahr, that's odd. recompile your media player?
<audi18t> WOW is probably the only game that works seemlessly huh?
<jbroome__> kahrytan: touch ~/user/.dmrc
<Mike2008999> WHATS THE NEXT WHEN I SELECT BOTTOM?
<balleyn1> diktus: when I run `iwconfig`, it says "no wireless extensions" for all my non-wireless interfaces, but it provides a bunch of other information for my wireless interface
<Cpudan80> !caps | Mike2008999
<ubot5> Mike2008999: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Minifig> I think I have it now.  Thank you all.
<astro76> kahrytan: I'm pretty sure gdm doesn't have one default resolution
<kahrytan> jbroome__,  doesnt exist.
<masmota> got a buddy that plays eq & san andreas
<Mike2008999> owwwwwwww
<brent113> Mike2008999, nice capslock.  If you did that, compiz will be enabled, just hit OK.  If you want further config install ccsm, the Compiz Advanced Settings Manager
<LainIwakura> audi18t: RO works fine too
<ackbahr> reikon: Even if it affects all of my players?
<friedtofu> ackbahr: try using mplayer - or vlc - those should work
<audi18t> RO?
<jbroome__> kahrytan: then you need to mkdir ~/user
<kahrytan> astro76,  Well, when I set resolutions in xorg, gdm gets cropped.
<ackbahr> friedtofu: Tried, but they don't
<Yashy> Just upgraded to Hardy Heron, nv glx seems to be messed up, where it was working before with an nvideo 6150 card. Xorg.0.log error: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<balleyn1> Mike2008999: don't type in all caps, that's interpreted as shouting. Just click close after selectin "extra" and you should have effects on
<erik__> vlc ftw
<Mike2008999> im typing in my report that has big letters
<Mike2008999> sory
<kahrytan> jbroome__,  the folder exists.. of course.
<fxblast> Hi all. I'm having problems with a Dell 1390 wireless card. I can connect to wireless routers fine, but for some wireless access points at my university, I can't stay connected for more than a minute, while under Windows XP, I don't have this problem. I'm currently using Ubuntu 8.04 and the driver provided by the hardware drivers program. I've tried using ndiswrapper, but had the same connection issues. My question is: is there a utility I can 
<reikon> ackbahr, I'm not sure how it would affect them all unless something else is off.
<astro76> kahrytan: supposedly gdm uses the first resolution on the line in xorg.conf
<kahrytan> jbroome__,  permissions is the default permissions for ubuntu
<astro76> kahrytan: I haven't really played with it
<Mike2008999> how can i activate the compiz cube??
<diktus> you can see in private what it shown
<ackbahr> That's why I'm asking the question here! :)
<reikon> ackbahr, vlc uses libvlc, mplayer uses ffmpeg, Xine uses libxine, etc
<Mike2008999> ﻿how can i activate the compiz cube??
<kahrytan> astro76, my first is 1440x900.
<Mike2008999> ﻿how can i activate the compiz cube??
<brent113> Mike2008999, you'll need ccsm, as I said earlier
<LainIwakura> !repeat | Mike2008999
<ubot5> Mike2008999: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kahrytan> astro76,  suppose gdm doesnt do widescreen yet?
<friedtofu> ctrl + alt + moues click drag
<balleyn1> Mike2008999: you don't need to ask a million times... give people a chance to respond
<n-iCe> Question is there anyway to install vmware in ubuntu? 7.10 ??
<ackbahr> Yashy: I see I'm not the only one with nvidia problems with Hardy....
<n-iCe> !vmware
<ubot5> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<astro76> !ccsm | Mike2008999
<ubot5> Mike2008999: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jbroome__> n-iCe: answer: yes
<Cpudan80> n-iCe: Search for my nick on the forums
<Mike2008999> im not gusty
<Cpudan80> n-iCe: Cpudan80
<Mike2008999> im hardy
<brent113> still applies mike
<astro76> Mike2008999: I know, still applies
<balleyn1> Mike2008999: it should work in Hardy too
<MV> reikon, sorry I did not got ? ? ? what shall I do next ? ? I am on ~$ prompt, and when I run dmesg command some text run through my screen
<Jebtrix> hehe
<UbuWin> Mike, search for "forlong compiz" in google
<n-iCe> jbroome__ perfect, that's all, thank you, then why does wine exist?
<Mike2008999> brent
<Cpudan80> n-iCe: There is a long thread with directions (apparently my link is bad -- they posted a better one a few posts after mine)
<Mike2008999> can you pm me again??
<reikon> MV, yeah... what's the last part of that text?
<Yashy> ackbahr: it worked fine in gutsy before your upgrade?
<brent113> Mike2008999, no
<masmota> i noticed vlc works across network shares now w/ gvfs .. is there a way to get audacious/xmms/etc working w/ it?
<ackbahr> Yashy: Like a dream
<balleyn1> diktus: any luck?
<cube_> hello, how would i prevent crash handler from reporting a bug
<Yashy> same issue :/
<n-iCe> I'll be back later for more information, thanks guys I need to sleep! ciao!
<Yashy> ackbahr: grep EE /var/log/X*log
<kahrytan> How do I create a .dmrc file in ~/user? It doesnt exist, gdm doesnt make one, and home folder has default permissions for Ubuntu
<quentusrex> how can I purge my ram cache?
<astro76> masmota: I thought everthing was supposed to work with it now
<ackbahr> Yashy: What does this do?
<diktus> balleyn1: i dont know
<Yashy> ackbahr: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Yashy> ackbahr: see if you see this error (what I see)
<quentusrex> System monitor is reporting that I'm only using around 15% of my ram, but 60% of it is used for cache
<diktus> does it is show the wifi works??
<brent113> quentusrex, why would you want to? linux is very efficient at ram usage
<astro76> quentusrex: what do you mean by ram cache?
<masmota> astro76:  i installed audacious and couldnt get it to play and immediately uninstalled..
<diktus> i mean in wifi area
<quentusrex> how do I empty my ram, to test something
<Yashy> ackbahr: that shows you the error(s) in X
<Mike2008999> i will put ﻿  sudo compizconfig-settings-manager in terminal??
<astro76> quentusrex: dunno but you don't have to worry about it, Linux manages the ram just fine
<brent113> quentusrex, I suppose you could set swappiness to 100
<masmota> i'll try songbird
<Yashy> Just upgraded to Hardy Heron, nv glx seems to be messed up, where it was working before with an nvideo 6150 card. Xorg.0.log error: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<amol> So from what I could tell from the azureuswiki, I needed to open up ports in iptables. I tried the following: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 42949 -j ACCEPT, both udp anbd TCP. However, it's not really downloading, and I get a UPnP: Mapping NAT Tester failed error from azureus.
<astro76> !memory | quentusrex
<ubot5> quentusrex: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<ackbahr> Yashy: 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<jbroome__> amol: did you enable iptables?
<balleyn1> diktus: I'm not sure what will show up in the wifi area (i.e. top right, gnome notification area) if you don't have any wireless networks in the neighbourhood. But if you go to Accessories -> Terminal, type "iwconfig" and hit enter, you should see a list of all the detected network interfaces
<brent113> Mike2008999, sudo apt-get install compiz-config-settings-manager
<Mike2008999> thankz
<Yashy> ackbahr: so you're not having any X errors if that was the only line that came back, you have a different issue
<Minifig> All is great now.
<quentusrex> I know ubuntu is great at memory management. I'm trying to debug a video bug.
<amol> Enable iptables?
<amol> I'm not sure how to do that?
<sdrawkcab> yashy:  did you try reinstalling the driver?
<brent113> Mike2008999, then you can run it from system->preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<diktus> ok i'll in wifi area
<amol> I'm not very computer savvy. I just switched to linux about a week agio.
<Mike2008999> okies
<Mike2008999> thankz
<jbroome__> amol: you don't need to add a pass rule to iptables if you didn't enable it
<amol> Sorry...I'm rather inept at this.
<ackbahr> Yashy: There are different lines, but probably linked to my trials and errors trying to get it back again....
<Minifig> I went on synaptic and installed a new settings manager and tried that.  Went admin and changed monitor and now all is great.
<brent113> you're welcome
<balleyn1> diktus: if the network interface isn't wireless, it will say "no wireless extensions". If it is wireless, it will display information about that network interface. If you have an interface that is wireless showing up, then it's detected alright and should be working
<fxblast> Does another driver/utility exist other than the one provided with the restricted drivers manager or ndiswrapper that will provide wireless performance similar to Windows for the Dell 1390 card (broadcom bcm43xx chipset)?
<Minifig> Lets see what this Linux is all about.
<diktus> how to make avant windows navigator start together when start up??
<astro76> quentusrex: you could try asking in ##linux too
<reikon> Minifig, having fun.
<masmota> astro76:  installed audacious again.. local mp3s are ok but no dice on the share
<balleyn1> diktus: oooh, sorry. Yes, iwconfig will still work even if there are no wifi networks in your area. You just won't be able to try connecting to anything, but iwconfig will still tell you if your wireless card has been detected and such
<brent113> diktus, add it to sessions: system->preferences->sessions
<MV> reikon, I am very new with linux, anyways my last line of the screen says "142.729057] eth0: no IPv6 router present" this is what you want to know ? ?
<Jebtrix> there is an option in awn manager i believe for that diktus
<sdrawkcab> fx:  i am using that card right now with no problems...are you having connectivity issues or what?
<ackbahr> Yashy: http://pastebin.com/m6ca2a058
<astro76> masmota: I'd try but I'm still running gutsy ;)
<kipmix> Does anyone have cisco vnc working on hardy??
<Minifig> Having fun would be getting a virtual 98 running.  lol
<Fritzel> if I want an application to use pulse and my choices are alsa or oss, which would I choose?
<reikon> MV, try: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<brent113> ubo
<jbroome__> kipmix: vnc or vpn?
<kipmix> vpn
<Jebtrix> alsa Fritzel
<Fritzel> Jebtrix, thank you
<fxblast> sdrawkcab: I don't have any issues with my personal router or friends' routers. My problems are only with the university wifi. My connection is constantly dropped, but works fine under Windows in the same location.
<diktus> what the location??
<brent113> avant-window-navigator
<kipmix> jbroome vpn, do you have any working?
<jbroome__> kipmix: i'm using openvpn
<astro76> fxblast: is that bcm4318?
<diktus> just type that??
<jbroome__> and ssh tunnels
<kipmix> does that work with cisco profiles?
<fxblast> astro76: I believe so
<ackbahr> Yashy: Ah, I was wrong : this time, I have 800x600 NON accelerated.... :) Great!!!
<Jebtrix> urm just did a re-install, thought it was under preferences or Administration
<astro76> fxblast: that one's a nightmare
<brent113> diktus, actually awn preferences has an option to add it to startup, use that, then look in sessions to see what it did for future reference
<sdrawkcab> fxblast, so maybe it's an issue with a certain kind of secured router?   I've heard of this but I've not dealt with it as this laptop is nearly retired.
<kipmix> jbroome does openvpn work with cisco profiles?
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, change your rate with: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M
<jbroome__> kipmix: probably not
<el_itur> hi all, anyone using music applet? it does not have the audacious plugin, how to install it?
<kipmix> Does anyone have any vpn working with cisco profiles?
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, I have that problem with some locations at my university
<MV> reikon, stopping gnome manager       ok next line starting gnome display manager     fail
<Mike2008999> it said could not find package compiz settings manager
<Mike2008999> ﻿it said could not find package compiz settings manager
<astro76> fxblast: if it were me I'd replace it with an Atheros card
<fxblast> UnNaturalHigh: what is the default rate, just in case I need to go back to it?
<reikon> MV, dmesg | tail
<jbroome__> kipmix: http://www.google.com/search?q=vpn+cisco+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<reikon> read why it failed
<diktus> but there is no option in configuration
<reikon> Mike2008999, SUDO APT-GET INSTALL COMPIZCONFIG
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, no idea, you can adjust it to whatever you want
<b4l74z4r> is ot possible to remove the network connection icon from the upper panel?
<reikon> minus caps lock.
<SitUbuntuSit> Mike2008999, compizconfig-settingsmanager
<cube_> how do i stop crash handler from reporting a bug
<Jebtrix> yeah b5l74z4r
<reikon> I hate caps lock.
<fxblast> astro76: I've considered that, but I'd like confirmation that it'd work on my system. I've looked into buying a mini pci-e card, but am afraid of Dell blacklisting non Dell hardware.
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 1|2|6|12|22|54M
 * reikon removes it from his keyboard
<SitUbuntuSit> Mike2008999, compizconfig-settings-manager
<fxblast> UnNaturalHigh; thanks
<Agent_bob> hung program "[dvd-slideshow] waiting for mpeg2enc to finish..."   but mpeg2enc is not using any cpu time, so it's not doing anything.   thoughts ?
<kahrytan> What is the height for 1024 and 1280 resolutions? Easy one for anyone w/o widescreen monitors.
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, you can also append auto to the end and it will adjust up to the specified rate
<bullgard4> [epiphany-webkit] An article in the WWW recommends: "Install Epiphany with the Webkit backend." What is the advantage of that 'Webkit backend'?
<astro76> fxblast: yes you definitely need to confirm whether or not they do that... probably easily gained from google
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, for instance: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 22M auto <--- that will adjust the rate lower or up to a max of 22Mbps
<MV> reikon, last line [142.729057] eth0: no IPv6 router present
<Mike2008999> the same
<kahrytan> bullgard4, Acid3  tests are passed in it
<b4l74z4r> Jebtrix, how do i remove it?
<Mike2008999> could not find package
<kahrytan> bullgard4,  so it has full css3 support.
<UnNaturalHigh> fxblast, I don't find auto works well with my card, maybe for you it will
<LSG> What's the command for renaming a file?
<astro76> LSG: mv
<balleyn1> LSG: you can use mv
<bullgard4> kahrytan: Ah. Thank you.
<jbroome__> mv old new
<SitUbuntuSit> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager. to run, ccsm.
<LSG> astro76, balleyn1: Thanks!
<diktus> somebody know how to change ubuntu logo in menu start??
<Agent_bob> lsg or, ln old new && rm old
<balleyn1> diktus: menu start? you mean, the gnome applications menu? (top left hand corner)
<fdsajjkfd> how do i make ubuntu faster?
<diktus> and change minize,maximize,close bar to the left??
<fxblast> UnNaturalHigh: thanks. I'll do some testing tomorrow and see how it works.
<diktus> balleyn1:yes
<SitUbuntuSit> fdsajjkfd, get a new computer or run xubuntu
<brent113> Mike2008999, for future reference, you can type part of a name in and then use tab for autocomplete, or press tab twice to see all your options
<kipmix> jbroome i get Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko". when i try and install....any ideas?
<kahrytan> bullgard4,  Why do you need css3 support?
<icesword> fdsajjkfd: disable compiz
<fxblast> Do you have any other suggestions? anything else I could try?
<MV> reikon, last line [142.729057] eth0: no IPv6 router present
<kahrytan> bullgard4,  I heard webkit is faster too though but not sure if true.
<LSG> diktus: Weird, i'm changing that logo right now....
<dano-> I upgraded to Hardy a few days ago, and resuming from suspend and hibernation has stopped working properly.  It was fine in Gutsy, but now resuming causes my X session to crash and restart.  I'm using the intel driver.  Anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<balleyn1> diktus: hmm... I know you can right-click and hit edit menu to change it in some ways, but that doesn't seem to allow you to change the logo or anything... not sure
<fdsajjkfd> lol
<diktus> LSG:how to change it??
<IdanM> dann- , I have the same thing. What laptop do you have?
<Jebtrix> shiz, i think i removed the panel the network monitor resided on then remade it b4l74z4r
<IdanM> dano- , I have the same thing. What laptop do you have?
<dano-> IdanM: Dell Inspiron E1505
<quentusrex> How do I disable compiz???
<bullgard4> kahrytan: I do not need css3 support. I rather wanted to know why is there a new engine development for Epiphany.
<diktus> i mean the logo not the application menu
<reikon> MV, read up more
<dano-> Intel 945G video card
<LSG> diktus: Are you using a custom set of icons?
<reikon> MV, something about Xorg or GDM
<diktus> yes
<kipmix> has anyone gotten a vpn client to work on hardy?
<astro76> diktus: http://www.google.com/search?q=change+ubuntu+logo
<kahrytan> bullgard4,  safari is based on webkit.
<masmota> quentusrex:  right click desktop, go to preferences under the "visual" tab and change to none
<Jebtrix> you can turn off visual effects in appearance quentusrex
<dano-> IdanM: It was originally working when I upgraded, but when I regenerated my xorg.conf file it stopped
<dudus> diktus: maybe you could download a theme and open it and check how they change those settings
<Jebtrix> i dink
<balleyn1> bullgard4: as is Konquerer
<kahrytan> bullgard4,  if you are designer, then you got a way to see how it works.
<diktus> i use mac4lin but the logo not change
<dano-> kipmix: I'm using pptp-linux right now
<balleyn1> bullgard4: well, khtml for Konquerer I think... webkit is a fork of khtml
<IdanM> dano- , I have a System76 Darter Ultra (daru2), as far as I know, the kernel parameter 'ec_intr' was omitted (don't know why) - that seems to be my problem. I did a clean installataion of Hardy
<MV> reikon, where ? ?
<dano-> kipmix: just the command line though, no front end
<quentusrex> Does anyone know about the audio video problem?
<kipmix> dano does it work with cisco profiles?
<kahrytan> balleyn1,  has Konqueror transitions from khtml to webkit in hardy?
<kipmix> dano I need it to connect to my school network
<MV> reikon, suggest me some command to try it out
<dano-> kipmix: I think it only works with pptp stuff, which is a microsoft thing, separate from cisco i think
<quentusrex> I can't get a perfectly good movie to play in vlc player, or gstreamer.
<reikon> MV, startx
<Zachera> Why won't my Root Terminal start?
<kipmix> dano blah thanks anyways
<MV> reikon, what shall I work on xorg or GDM ? ? ?
<kipmix> Anyone else get a cisco base profile VPN to work???
<reikon> MV, startx
<quentusrex> The video frames play at 1/20th of the speed when played in gstreamer, but the video is fine(just without audio) in vlc
<balleyn1> kahrytan: no idea, tbh
<quentusrex> Then randomly it works after a while.
<SitUbuntuSit> in vlc, you're going to have to change the audio output to pulse i think
<microwaver> My laptop just starts up very slow, i've got a black screen for several minutes. Anyone know what the issue on that is?
<astro76> !sudo | Zachera
<ubot5> Zachera: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Jambon> hi, I seem to have an issue with my bottom panel floating around where it used to be before I upped my screen resolution. I'm using a CRT hooked up to a laptop (whose screen is broken)
<bobbie4> g'nite all, I'm off to dream land
<sdrawkcab> microwaver, using 7.10?
<dano-> IdanM: have you gotten it to work by adding the missing parameter?
<MV> reikon, some music came but black display with power light blinking with command startx
<reikon> ctrl+alt+F7
<Jambon> also, ubuntu tells me I can't run compiz, despite it working quite nicely in 7.10
<SitUbuntuSit> quentusrex, when you're in the preferences for audio, make sure that you have the hidden options enabled
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, Yes.
<reikon> MV, ctrl+alt+f7
<reikon> Jambon, server kernel?
<MV> reikon, still the same
<Jambon> reikon: ????
<SitUbuntuSit> quentusrex, I mean, advanced
<IdanM> dano- , nope, the parameter doesn't exist, it's not anymore in the kernel.... I read all the changelogs from 2.6.22 to 2.6.25 and there was nothing about it except on 2.6.22 . I read on some forum post that the replacement is 'force_poll=1' that replaces 'ec_intr=0'  -- But that doesn't work at all... maybe you should try iy.
<reikon> mv,  ctrl+alt+f1
<SitUbuntuSit> quentusrex, audio, outputmodules, hit the advanced check box and change to pulse
<quentusrex> SitUbuntuSit, that is all good.
<Zachera> So how do I access Root Terminal? What would I type into the regular Terminal to access all files for that 15 minutes?
<SitUbuntuSit> quentusrex, and the sound does not wor still?
<quentusrex> nope
<rboesch> anyone having troubles with Transmission in 8.04? my downloads restart every time I restart...
<astro76> Zachera: it's at the bottom of that page
<quentusrex> but yesterday after a half hour of playing around it suddenly worked.
<dano-> IdanM: That's pretty annoying.  I'm surprised there hasn't been a bug report or post about it on ubuntuforms yet...
<sdrawkcab> microwaver, I had this issue a long while ago and I fixed it by killing the splash screen which is not a very elegant solution...basically the problem is that the splash screen is not the right resolution so you either need to kill it or edit the config file...there are several threads about it in ubuntu forums
<Zachera> "sudo: must be setuid root"
<MV> reikon, command screen with curser blinking and no prompt (lot of text on screen), I think we are close to solve this problem ! !
<reikon> what's the text on the screen say?
<quentusrex> SitUbuntuSit, and like right now I can open the same file with gstreamer and it plays at 1/20th of normal speed
<IdanM> The System76 forum has already been reported (and that's a supported machine, pre-installed with Ubuntu) but no reply yet...
<Jambon> reikon: what did you mean by server kernel?
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, Thanks, another friend of mine said somethin about hte splash screen as well.
<reikon> MV, summarize  :P
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, i'll google it.
<Mike2008999> could not find
<reikon> Jambon, just wondering if you had a server kernel
<SitUbuntuSit> quentusrex, that is the bug people have been having. If you google hardy no sound vlc, there are solutions. I had the same problem and it works now for me.
<sdrawkcab> microwaver, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Mike2008999> could not find
<cellofellow> any backuppc users?
<Jambon> reikon: I just did the regular install from the regular iso
<Mike2008999> may be i put the cd?
<neeto> Is there a music editing program that supports MP3's?
<sdrawkcab> microwaver, that should help!
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, love the support in here
<reikon> Jambon, that'd be 'no'
<thinkingfrog> how's everyone doing?
<squee> neeto, audacity should
<reikon> neeto, Audacity
<neeto> squee, reikon: word up, thanks.
<reikon> Two votes for Audacity.. it wins.
<reikon> ;)
<Jambon> reikon: I'll keep that in mind. Do I need one?
<rboesch> ﻿anyone having troubles with Transmission in 8.04? my downloads restart every time I restart my computer or logout...
<sdrawkcab> microwaver, thanks, though i am not an expert, just helping out with the few things I know
 * cellofellow wonders about Audacity + PulseAudio.
<astro76> Zachera: you'll have to fix that from a recovery terminal since the root account is not enabled... did you just upgrade or something?
<quentusrex> I FOUND THE ISSUE!!!!
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, things I do :)
<reikon> Jambon, naw, just issues with Xen causing conflicts with nvidia drivers = epic fail
<schitzo> Hi
<MV> reikon, some command to set monitior ? ? ? the last line on screen says setclintversion: 0 9
<Mike2008999> brent.. it says Couldn't find package compiz-config-settings-manager
<mondain> I have a problem .. not a big deal though, I have installed hardy heron yesterday and everything is ok and working.. but after few app installations and restart I got at boot screen different options, one is kernel 2.6-whatever-386 and the other is 2.6-whatever-generic.. if i boot using the first i dont have sound nor network, while the second kernel(generic) works fine..
<astro76> Mike2008999: last time, make sure you catch it this time
<astro76> !ccsm | Mike2008999
<Jambon> reikon: It's an ati mobility 9200. worked well before, except now I CAN increase the resolution but CAN'T use compiz. It confuzzles me
<ubot5> Mike2008999: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Mike2008999> ccsm?
<emanu> Hi, but is firefox 3b5 only english available?
<astro76> Mike2008999: read what ubot5 just said
<balleyn1> Mike2008999: there is no hyphen between compiz and config!
<Zachera> astro76: I did chown on all files in the system.
<Arelis> Does anybody want to help me in choosing a distribution?
<Mike2008999> awts
<reikon> Jambon, you try reinstalling the drivers?
<astro76> Zachera: bad idea... you'll need to reinstall, you've thoroughly trashed the system doing that
<balleyn1> Arelis: I can try, though this might be a biased place to ask the question, we're mostly Ubuntu users here, lol
<sdrawkcab> Arelis, what are you looking for?
<schitzo> dunno
<squee> Arelis, ubuntu / kubuntu is a personal preference.  If the computer is a little slow, then go with xubuntu.
<Arelis> sdrawkcab, please start a private message conversation with me :)
<astro76> Zachera: a linux system uses a variety of users and groups for different files, there's no way to restore it easily
<Zachera> Eek.
<rboesch> i had to install  simple-ccsm and compizconfig-settings-manager to get compiz working in 8.04
<Zachera> astro76: Can I simply upgrade Ubuntu through the CD?
<neeto> xubuntu is sexy nevertheless...
<rboesch> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/03/27/custom-compiz-effects-in-ubuntu-804/
<Zachera> astro76: Will "upgrading" fix the problem?
<reikon> MV, you trying to use the LiveCD or install Ubuntu?
<astro76> Zachera: no
<Jambon> reikon: which ones. Ati's don't support this card.
<Zachera>  astro76: How do I reinstall it though? :$
<Arelis> squee, balleyn1, sdrawkcab: apr 28 08:52:49 <Arelis>	I need my tablet to work, MSN, torrenting, video (has to work well), games are fun to have, i need a shell, would like to play SoFII, plugging in my guitar and applying effects to it, mixing together played (in real life) parts to create a music track, no viruses, irc client, free software, working hardware, burning cd's and dvd's, stableness, Office (word, excel, powerpoint), and i want m
<Arelis> ost of the Adobe
<Arelis> apr 28 08:52:49 <Arelis>	 products to work
<Arelis> apr 28 08:53:10 <Arelis>	That includes Macromedia Flash CS3, and maybe Photoshop
<FloodBot2> Arelis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdanM> dano- gotta go, bye for now.
<astro76> Zachera: the same way you installed the first time
<zhaohongwei> hi
<Zachera> astro76: Through the Live CD?
<MV> reikon, summ ---- module loader persent, (==) log file: "/ver/log/xorg.0.log"        use config file etc/x11/xorg.conf
<rboesch> ﻿anyone having troubles with Transmission (torrents) in 8.04? my downloads restart (or lose data) every time I restart my computer or logout...
<dano-> IdanM: bye, do you have time to link me to that thread?
<MV> reikon, I am using live CD
<astro76> Zachera: yeah, the installer requires the / partition to be formatted so it will be a clean install... are you dual-booting with windows?
<Zachera> astro76: No, it's on a separate computer.
<balleyn1> Arelis: tablet ought to work in Ubuntu Gutsy or Hardy, with varying amounts of configuration; aMSN or Pidgin are two popular GNU/Linux msn clients, Ubuntu ships with Transmission bit torrent client, there are plenty of alternatives in the repos and in other distributions
<reikon> MV, X --config=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reikon> Jambon, lsmod | grep ati
<reikon> perhaps?
<arooni> i ned an equivalent for: http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/?f=dl
<ferronica_> hi all
<arooni> a simple http file server
<astro76> Zachera: then it's simple, you can use the "use whole disk" option when it comes to the disk partition section
<reikon> Jambon, then modprobe -r it and modprobe it
<arooni> that i can run to upgrade my fon firmware
<SebastianMcK> Hi i was wondering why doesnt ubuntu/linux use stand alone executables? instead of typing the code into the control thingy (I dont know how to get into the control thing and i was wondering how it worked)
<reikon> Jambon, after switching to a virtual terminal and killing gdm, of course
<amirman84> is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" a bad thing?
<balleyn1> Arelis: For doing things with your guitar, I'm using Ardour in Ubuntu Studio as my digital audio workstation, that might be something to look at. Fedora has a audio-production style distribution too, I believe
<squee> amirman84, nope
<dano-> amirman84: no
<amirman84> lol, ok thanks
<IdanM> dano-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=609722   ,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764970
<amirman84> just making sure
<dano-> IdanM: awesome, thanks
<ferronica_> how to join freebsd?
<AndrewB> ferronica_: /j #freebsd
<tech0007> hasn't there been any update since the official release of hardy? i'm not getting anymore updates!!!
<astro76> !register | ferronica_
<ubot5> ferronica_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<DATmafia> I am using Ubumtu 8.04 on a windows host using virtual box, does anyone know if you can set a screen resolution greater than 800x600?
<balleyn1> Arelis: You'll get plenty of free software in GNU/Linux, free as in /freedom/ and free as in price. For example, MS Office and Adobe's software are non-free (i.e. proprietary), but OpenOffice.org can read/write MS Office file formats and the GIMP is a popular image manipulation program (i.e. alternative to photoshop)
<IdleOne> night folks. may your dreams be filled with OpenSource and your drivers install properly :)
<Jambon> reikon: lost me. I can't give you the output of the first command, but I have no clue what to do with the second two
<Jambon> reikon: sorry. CAN give you the first
<ferronica_> i am registered user
<squee> DATmafia, Install the virtualbox guest modules, i think that has to be done first
<dashgr> hello, how do i install windows on ubuntu?
<reikon> Jambon, go for it
<Arelis> balleyn1, So, Linux is a better choice than Mac for my purposes?
<balleyn1> Arelis: most of those questions aren't distribution specific, most distributions will let you run the same applications...
<astro76> ferronica_: you haven't identified to nickserv
<MV> reikon, fatal server error      unreg option  --config=/etc/x11/xorg.conf
<LSG> Who knows how to change the Ubuntu logo on the menu bar?...
<AndrewB> dashgr: that isn't possible
<DATmafia> hnx squee
<dashgr> andrewe: even with qemu?
<astro76> ferronica_: /msg nickserv identify password
<squee> dashgr, you can install virtualbox, and have a virtual copy of windows running, or you can install wine
<owen1> what's the default resolution for sony vaio vgn (12')?
<masmota> LSG:  if u find out, let me know :)
<Arelis> balleyn1: hmm.. but what distribution? I've been using linux for about.. 3 or 4 years now? I know my way around abit... so isn't ubuntu a little 'too' easy?
<Zachera> astro76: Thanks. :)
<thinkingfrog> is the performance of fluxbox good with the default nv driver?
<LSG> masmota: Haha, well i've tried with something that was supposed to work...but didn't
<dashgr> andrewe: All i actually need windows for at the moment is for my dell printer to scan a document
<Jambon> cpufreq_conservative     8712  0
<Jambon> rsrc_nonstatic         13696  1 yenta_socket
<Jambon> pcmcia_core            40596  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic
<tapas> is there light on the horizon on the sound-not-working-in-flash-unless-killing-pulseaudio-iss?
<tapas> issue?
<LSG> masmota: This is what i did http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579113
<balleyn1> Arelis: hmm... depends. You'll save a lot of money with GNU/Linux, and you'll have free software (not just free as in price, but as in freedom too, open source software). But it'll be harder to get proprietary apps that aren't made for Ubuntu running, i.e. photoshop or MS Office... you may be able to do it using wine, but it'd be easier to use the alternatives (OpenOffice.org, GIMP)... for recording, something li
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: I haven't found a situation where the performance of fluxbox isn't good
<pclynch> i've upgraded to 8.04 and now some of my game system emulators don't work. One doesn't have sound and one is completely broken. plus i've tried reinstalling both. plleeease help whats wrong?
<thinkingfrog> ere4si: do you have screen shots I could see?
<dashgr> squee: is virtualbox like wine by any chance?
<simplexio> there is too kind of linux distros, those you conf and those you configure even more
<brent113> tapas, it's actually a global pulseaudio issue resulting in power-management causing pulseaudio to resume
<tapas> thinkingfrog: well, if ou want gnome, then fluxbox performs rather bad to that standard ;)
<b4l74z4r> i get an ugly noise in the speakers in the beginning of youtube vides
<b4l74z4r> videos
<reikon> Jambon, I take it you've tried restarting?
<simplexio> dashgr: no support for directX
<sdrawkcab> Arelis, but i take it you want lots of features, not a high maintenance distribution...maybe you can try Sabyon?
<sdrawkcab> er sabayon?
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  I'm running gnome now on Ubuntu Linux
<Jambon> I'm fairly sure I have
<MV> reikon, screen says  "fatal server error"     " unreg option  --config=/etc/x11/xorg.conf"???? now what ???
<simplexio> isnt sabyon gentoo like system ?
<tapas> brent113: hmm, that sounds totally unrelated.. got ore info?
<Jambon> reikon: could do it again to be sure. top panel's acting funny
<squee> dashgr, it is for running virtual operating systems, it basically creates a fake computer.  It runs a bit slower, and there is no graphic acceleration.  If you need a program to run from windows though, this seems to be the best solution to me
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  the performance isn't as good as xp with either the proprietary nvidia driver or the open nv driver
<balleyn1> Arelis: I don't think Ubuntu is "too easy". It's still GNU/Linux, you can do anything with it that you can do with other distributions. I've stuck with the Ubuntu(/Debian) family mainly, I find the distribution choice is nice when it comes to spin offs. For example, Ubuntu studio comes with a bunch of audio production apps and a real-time low latency kernel installed by default - less configuration work to do
<Arelis> sdrawkcab, i've not tried it yet, but i don't think i'll like it - as it's based on gentoo
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: I think there's one on the forums' gallery - let me check
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  does it perform as good as windows xp?
<squee> dashgr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njGsQXXi3ic
<reikon> MV, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: better
<balleyn1> Arelis: whether Ubuntu or not, a distribution catered to your needs like that may help..
<brent113> tapas, I do, one second
<tapas> thinkingfrog: hey i was just making a joke. i don't give a bee's behind for windows xp to linux comparisons
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  just 2d performance, not concerned about 3d performance
<dashgr> squee: ok I'll give virtualbox a try, thanks
<squee> dashgr, your'e welcome
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: using the nv driver here
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  I do, because I want everyone to use Linux, especially Windows users :)
<tapas> thinkingfrog: if anyone wants to run that POS called windows, they are free to do so
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  lol @ free
<masmota> LSG:  i think i got it but i dont have a 48x48 png image :(
<balleyn1> Arelis: hmmm... 64 Studio is another media production distribution I've heard about
<tapas> thinkingfrog: i didn't say anything about windows being free
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  same, I got the Nvidia driver to work, but it still doesn't perform well
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  I know
<tapas> i said the people are free to do so.. big difference
<Carbonflux> well, I was wrong, 8.04 does have better monitor support.
<Carbonflux> it was easier to get it working then 7.10
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  I just laughed, don't pretend to know WHY I laughed
<balleyn1> Arelis: I guess 64 Studio is to Debian what Ubuntu Studio is to Ubuntu... I think there's a Fedora equivalent too...
<Carbonflux> for the recond ^
<brent113> tapas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/198218
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 198218 in ubuntu "[hardy] After suspsend sound isnt working anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tapas> thinkingfrog: yeah i just clarified my statement.
<tapas> don't assume i assume why you laugh ;)
<tapas> s/assume/assume to know/
<tapas> ;)
<thinkingfrog> tapas:  haha
<tapas> brent113: thanks :)
<thinkingfrog> :)
<simplexio> my desktop is much faster and lag free tahn win xp on my normal use , wich means 3-6 programs running + few service(postgre, apache)
<LSG> masmota: Oooh, does it absolutely have to be 48x48?
<brent113> tapas, if you search google you'll find lots more bugs similar to that
<tapas> ok, i don't suspend my box but i will read the report
<ere4si> thinkingfrog:  the forums are down or similar
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  is fluxbox a package I can install?  where do I learn about it?
<brent113> tapas, If powermanagement turns my monitor off, I have to kill pulseaudio
<balleyn1> !fluxbox | thinkingfrog
<ubot5> thinkingfrog: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<brent113> tapas, I found a known bug for that too
<masmota> LSG:  yea it worked for me, thanks for the link
<Silicium> ReiserFS: For when you need to partition your wife. :D
<tapas> brent113: crazy :)
<sdrawkcab> fluxbox is a desktop like gnome or kde, just super lightweight
<fouad> anyone here is using Ion3 as desktop manager ?
<tapas> brent113: i simply have to kill pulseaudio from the start
<brent113> tapas, basically i don't know pulseaudio :P
<thinkingfrog> awesome.  Thanks ere4si
<Kr0ntabz> Silicium: awwww...  bad bad
<vinboy> is there any program or script that periodically check a webpage for update and notify me about it?
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: you can apt-get it from the multiverse repos - and the net is full of howtos - gentoo ones are best
<brent113> tapas, yea, all the solutions involve killing pulseaudio
<tapas> brent113: i log in.. sound's not working for flash videos
<tapas> i kill pulseaudio -> flash sound working
<sdrawkcab> fluxbuntu is a remaster of ubuntu + flux although it doesn't install well graphically
<brent113> tapas, you could change the default from pulseaudio to alsa, that might fix it
<tapas> brent113: what default?
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  how long do you think it will take someone to install on a gnome install of Ubuntu?
<brent113> system->preferences->sound
<thinkingfrog> I wonder if there will be an FUbuntu
<brent113> change from auto to alsa
<blue-frog> thinkingfrog: 20 minutes
<tapas> brent113: it is set to alsa
<balleyn1> out of curiousity, what IRC clients are people using / do you recommend for Ubuntu? I don't use IRC much, I've always just stuck with Pidgin... any recommendations for something a bit more advanced?
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: takes about twenty min
<Milos> I have no internet connection and I need to install make to install the drivers. How do I sudo apt-get for a file I already downloaded? I tar -zxf make-3.8.1.tar.gz and I just want to install it with the local file.
<tapas> doesn't make a difference
<thinkingfrog> thanks blue
<LSG> masmota: No problem =)
<masmota> balleyn1: mirc
<brent113> tapas, maybe set it to auto?!
<tapas> brent113: doesn't make a difference..
<thinkingfrog> even for a n00b Linux user?
<mondain> I have a problem .. not a big deal though, I have installed hardy heron yesterday and everything is ok and working.. but after few app installations and restart I got at boot screen different options, one is kernel 2.6-whatever-386 and the other is 2.6-whatever-generic.. if i boot using the first i dont have sound nor network, while the second kernel(generic) works fine..
<ere4si> oops thinkin - install flux? - 5 min
<blue-frog> thinkah well ... 21 minutes
<brent113> tapas, haha, umm...oss??yea, i donno now...
<brent113> good luck though!
<thinkingfrog> haha, not too shabby, I'll give it a go after I send this email
<brent113> i'm out for tonight, until next time, good luck
<tapas> brent113: actually all io need is a way to kill pulseaudio from the start
<tapas> 'cause i don't need the POS
<sdrawkcab> balleyn1, i'm using xchat
<sdrawkcab> balleyn1, not the gnome version though...the gnome xchat sucks
 * capo away have to work
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: in flux you right click on the desktop for a menu
<brent113> tapas, here:
<brent113> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<astro76> mondain: generic is the right one, open synaptic package manager, search for 386, and install anything starting with linux-
<fouad> ere4si, which irc client do you use ?
<thinkingfrog> it would be sweet if the default install of Ubuntu asked you which desktop you wanted
<tapas> brent113: thanks
<brent113> tapas, search for disable, it tells you how to
<astro76> mondain: *uninstall
<ere4si> fouad: xchat
<thinkingfrog> Gnome, KDE, or Fluxbox and listed the pros and cons
<absnt> How do I tell if wine installed something correctly? lol
<balleyn1> masmota, sdrawkcab: thanks
<tapas> brent113: argh, fiddling with global ALSA configuration files is not a sane qway to disable pulseaudio
<brent113> tapas, oh, apparently theres a fix for flash just below that too
<mondain> astro76: ok, thanks. Any idea about why I suddently got this kernel?
<fouad> ere4si, oups the question was for sdrawkcab
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, it booted 10 times faster, thanks for the linkage
<LSG> masmota: You just used a 48x48 .png image?
<ere4si> hehe
<tapas> brent113: yeah i saw that.. i also read about the unstableness that introduces ;)
<astro76> mondain: no you shouldn't have
<fouad> sdrawkcab, which irc client do you use ?
<Milos> I have no internet connection and I need to install make to install the drivers. How do I sudo apt-get for a file I already downloaded? I tar -zxf make-3.8.1.tar.gz 'd the file and I just want to install it with that local file.
<brent113> tapas, oh, boo, well anyways, good luck, and good night
<tapas> brent113: thanks for your time..
<tapas> there must be a way to tell gnome not to start pulseaudio at all
<tapas> if not, it's broken
<pc04> imutz
<masmota> LSG:  y eah ch0007@121.1.53.32) has joined #ubuntu
<masmota> * pclynch (n=j3kyll@cpe-76-176-83-12
<sdrawkcab> fouad:  xchat...though not the gnome xchat which is not good...you can install it with the add/remove
<wizzly> hi
<astro76> Milos: download the proper ubuntu package for your version from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ere4si> Milos: is there a readme at all
<jscinoz> hmm
<sdrawkcab> microwaver,   good!  I'm glad that worked...the issue is fixed in 8.04 btw
<Milos> THANK YOU.
<fouad> sdrawkcab, what is the difference between these two xchat ?
<tapas> brent113: well, i happen to know that asound.conf and .asoundrc have many other uses besides providing some special pcm names for pulseaudio..
<Carbonflux> heh, I really like the new gnome system monitor in 8.04
<astro76> Milos: then double click to install, or dpkg -i
<jscinoz> synaptic, apt-get, aptitude are all segfaulting on start up, is this a known problem or just me?
<masmota> LSG:  pick one from /usr/share/app-install/icons/
<tapas> brent113: screwing around with these is not a wise idea if you don't know what you;re doing..
<tapas> and good night, too ;)
<masmota> LSG: then check "use_custom_icon" in gconf-editor
<Milos> astro76 sorry it's server version - command line
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, now just one more fix and I'll be quite happy with this 7.10 setup
 * nucco welcomes hardy, and breathes sigh of relief
<astro76> Milos: then dpkg -i
<sdrawkcab> fouad,  gnome xchat is supposed to integrate with gnome desktop...xchat has more features and that is why i like it
<bazhang> fouad: one is good ;]
<Milos> astro76, yeah thanks I missed that when you first said it
<Milos> okay
<Milos> so let's see
<helix> how do i uninstall kde? it seems to have disturbed my upgrade to LTS. If i do so, will Amarock still work?
<fouad> :)
<Jambon> reikon: back. top panel still won't go all the way across though. and now everything's bumped over a bit on it too.
<bazhang> helix: no kdelibs = no amarok
<LSG> masmota: I have my own custom icon, but it doesn't seem to work..
<tapas> why do desktop environment get this sound thing constantly wrong over years...
<squee> helix, amarok definately exists in hardy
<tapas> esd, artsd, pulseaudio
<astro76> !puregnome | follow this then reinstall amarok
<ubot5> Factoid puregnome not found
<sdrawkcab> microwaver, sound never worked well in 7.10 on my new laptop
<tapas> they all sucked toes
<masmota> lsg:  try with one of the ones from that directory.  if it works, you know something is wrong with your png file ?
<vlt> Hello. When updating from 6.06 to 8.04 are there any changes made to a user's home directory?
<Jambon> reikon: still no sign of ubuntu letting me turn on effects, though
<LSG> masmota: Good point, i'll give that a try.
<astro76> helix: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome this then reinstall amarok
<tapas> i'll just put "killall  pulseaudio" into my session startup
<tapas> ugh
<crazy6> Hey guys, so I just upgraded to 8.04 . Along the way, I chose to "retain my old menu.lst" and "grub.conf" , but it kept the old kernel around and there are still entries to it .... is there a way I can reinstall grub so it'll automagically reset those entries and boot on the newer kernel?
<tapas> a daemon is only good if there;s a way to shut it off
<masmota> LSG:  i used exfalso.png
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, SOund is working alright. It's the brighness adapter. can't do it with fn + up keys anymore, just by adusting gthe config file.
<balleyn1> vlt: maybe to some hidden folders, configuration files? also, Gutsy put some Music, Video, Documents etc folders into my home directory, I believe
<gatestone> Nautilus, obex:, Nokia N70, stopped working after Hardy upgrade
<Milos> astro76 - it's a .deb file, that's right, right?
<squee> crazy6: run sudo update-grub
<astro76> Milos: yes
<sdrawkcab> microwaver,   weird, i don't know anything about that!
<gatestone> Firefox icon on the top panel was botched by the Hardy upgrade.
<reikon> Jambon, lspci | grep -i ATI
<microwaver> sdrawkcab, blame it on the cheap ass laptop I'm on :)
<crazy6> squee: hrm it looks like it is still pointing to 2.6.22-14 , rather than  2.6.24-16 ?
<gatestone> Splash screen still does not work after Hardy upgrade in my Thinkpad z60m, have to reinsert "nosplash" manually to the GRUB conf line in menu.lst.
<microwaver> gatestone, you can adapt it manually
<gatestone> microwaver, adapt what?
<LSG> masmota: Nope...something else is wrong. This isn't working either.
<microwaver> gatestone,  perhaps this works for you : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<Kyle__> ah
<microwaver> gatestone, the firefox icon.
<squee> crazy6: running update-grub should automatically generate the menu.lst
<helix> how do i uninstall kde? it seems to have disturbed my upgrade to LTS. If i do so, will Amarock still work? thank you for your help =)
<Jambon> reikon: there a lot. do you want any part in particular, like the graphics card?
<astro76> helix: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome follow this then reinstall amarok
<bazhang> helix we answered that a while back
<crazy6> squee: should I mv the other one to menu.old first?
<LSG> masmota: I need to go to sleep anyway, i'll see what's wrong some other time. Thanks for your advice though!
<vlt> balleyn1: That's my question. Can I take a 6.06 home dir and put it in an 8.04 machine? Will that break anything?
<thinkingfrog> what is the ~ refer to in the command line?
<reikon> Jambon, does it see the graphics card?
<masmota> LSG: np, g'night
<Milos> astro76 - sorry I'm a bit slow on this, I downloaded it and all, but how do I install it now :S
<gatestone> microwaver, been there done that in Gutsy. The only thing that worked was "nosplash". Now Hardy may be better but I doubt that.
<bazhang> thinkingfrog: home directory
<helix> bazhang, sorry it seems the conversation just freezed so i saw no answer which was pretty odd.. my bad.
<Milos> astro76 sorry you told me
<squee> crazy6: i wouldn't be too worried about it.  It is what dpkg runs to update the list when new kernels come out.  I've never had a problem with it.  if you have a custom kernel, that might be a good idea though
<crazy6> squee: ah, yes, that did it, great
<reikon> Jambon, if so, try enabling compiz again and then run dmesg
<astro76> Milos: dpkg -i filename.deb
<rboesch> i am having troubles with transmission 1.06 in ubuntu 8.04. All of the data from active downloads is erased if i restart or logout
<microwaver> gatestone, i'm not going to upgrade until they reach 8.10 :)
<astro76> Milos: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Milos> astro76: Thanks again, I should have scrolled up.
<reikon> Jambon, see if you can get anything useful from the output
<thinkingfrog> bazhang:  where would this be then?  ~/.fluxbox/startup?
<helix> astro76, thanks for the link =)
<sdrawkcab> i hate transmission
<Jambon> reikon: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)
<thinkingfrog> home directory, .fluxbox directory?
<gatestone> microwaver, I think I'll stick to Hardy for the LTS period.
<sdrawkcab> i just went with deluge instead of transmission
<Yashy> If I boot 2.6.24 (or try to) with a new hardy heron upgrade, the kernel doesn't finish loading. In debug mode, the last line in dmesg is: /build/bbuild/linux-2.6.24/driver/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c
<microwaver> gatestone, Ok.
<balleyne_> vlt: don't quote me on this, but I don't imagine it'll break anything important. You might lose some application settings (i.e. .gaim in 6.06, .purple in 7.10 and above I believe), but that's about it... from my knowledge, at least
<helix> Any way to recover my firefox bookmarks after switch to lts...?
<Ho> j #unbutu_de
<ere4si> what happened to the forums gallery?
<gatestone> microwaver, I mean my "critical files" machine. I teach Linux, so there are like dozen machines and configurations chaningin every week...
<bazhang> thinkingfrog: the dot means it is hidden
<microwaver> gatestone, 'critical file machine' = personal storage computer,
<thinkingfrog> hmmm, can't edit the file
<thinkingfrog> bazhang:  should I be able to edit the file even though it's hidden if I use the sudo command?
<microwaver> gatestone, forgot the questionmark :)
<balleyne_> thinkingfrog: yes
<thinkingfrog> bazhang:  for instance sudo vi ~/.fluxbox/startup
<theveryend> ouch
<bazhang> thinkingfrog: balleyne_ knows about this not me ;]
<theveryend> its driving me mad
<balleyne_> thinkingfrog: write permissions are the same whether a file is hidden or not, the 'hidden' part only determines whether the file will be displayed in a browser or when you do an 'ls'
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: you installe flux with sudo - you need to chown the .fluxbox dir
<thinkingfrog> chown 777 .fluxbox?
<gatestone> Help with my Nokia N70 obex-connection! Just paired it again, and it has worked albeit unreliably in Gutsy, no broken in Hardy: http://pastebin.com/m5ec2f864
<vlt> balleyne_: I don't use gaim and I even don't know what purple is ... but maybe I should ask in #kubuntu again. Thank you.
<AutoMatriX> is there a file which contains the history in command-line form of all ran GUI applications ?
<LainIwakura> What is the recommended console ftp program? (security & ease of use)
<gatestone> "now broken in Hardy"
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: sudo chown -Rv thinkingfrog :thinkingfrog /~/.fluxbox
<ere4si> opps
<balleyne_> vlt: gaim changed to pidgin since dapper (name of the application, that is), pidgin's settings folder is now called .purple instead of .gaim, just using that as an example
<ere4si> ~/.fluxbox
<absnt> If I have a windows install on another hdd can I use vmware to boot it like a normal windows install and use things like dx9 and .net2.0?
<bazhang> AutoMatriX: used or installed with apt-get/dpkg
<thinkingfrog> well, that didn't work...
<Jambon> reikon: any advice from there? you said something about turning on compiz. You mean just try enabling effects again?
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: sudo chown -Rv you:you ~/.fluxbox
<thinkingfrog> ere4si can you tell me what that does?
<gatestone> Best place for finding obex and Bluetooth info for Hardy?
<Milos> astro76 - thank you so much. it said setting up make and then it just returned the command line to me, that probably means it's installed. but is there any way I can actually *check* if it's there?
<AutoMatriX> bazhang, could you be more explicit, I don't get te sence of your sentence, sorry
<balleyne_> thinkingfrog: chown changes the owner a a file, -R makes it apply recursively to the whole directory
<microwaver> anyone got the keyboard keys for adjusting brightness working in 7.10. The way I can adjust is by using echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<thinkingfrog> what's v?  verbose?
<bazhang> dpkg -l gives a list of all *installed* apps AutoMatriX as far as whether you have used them only you would know ;]
<reikon> Jambon, yeah. Then run dmesg in a terminal and see if you can get any useful information as to why it's failing
<thinkingfrog> the error I get is ':thinkingfrog': no such file or directory
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: chown = change owner -Rv = the whole dir you:you = your username and group
<balleyne_> ere4si, thinkingfrog: that won't work with the sudo and ~.. right? won't ~ refer to /root instead of /home/thinkingfrog/ ?
<absnt> If I have a windows install on another hdd can I use vmware to boot it like a normal windows install and use things like dx9 and .net2.0?
<ere4si> balleyne_: didn't here
<reikon> absnt, why not just dual boot?
<bazhang> vmware does not do that 3d stuff absnt
<absnt> reikon: because thats tedious =/
<gatestone> BTW, naming distros and really using names by all is great for finding things in Google!
<balleyne_> thinkingfrog: I think there was an extra space in the first command that ere4si wrote, make sure there's no spaces around the colon
<reikon> absnt, well if you're installing it on another hdd...
<ere4si> and there were typos
<AutoMatriX> bazhang, ok, tat's already some usefull info, but let me explain it in another way .... if I run a program ie; Xchat, where are stord the commands I sent to the system ?
<reikon> absnt, kinda seems the way to go
<lbe> I think he is trying to get rid of the reboot
<reikon> AutoMatriX, logs?
<thinkingfrog> chown: cannot access `/~/.fluxbox': No such file or directory
<bazhang> AutoMatriX: you want the logs for xchat? if you enabled them you can check
<absnt> reikon: yeah, just like to have access to all the goodness of linux without having to wait a few mins for a reboot =/
<AutoMatriX> reikon, you can name it a log, I guess, but which one ?
<balleyne_> thinkingfrog: that would be the typo, look at the second time ere4si posted the command, he fixed the errors in the first post
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: that was a typo - try ~/.fluxbox
<blinkiz> I have a new installation of 8.04 and a completely clean firefox browser. Still, Firefox 3.0b5 hangs my ubuntu for maybe 5 seconds when I surf on some sites. I can reproduce the error by visiting http://www.armada.nu. Hangs every time for a couple of seconds. What todo? Is it Ubuntu related or Firefox related?
<reikon> AutoMatriX, /var/log, .bash_history, etc
<bazhang> blinkiz: could be a badly coded page
<microwaver> blinkiz, seeing that it is a beta of firefox. it could be a ff error, or just az bazhang says a badly coded page.
<Y-Town> bazhang: You ever get any sleep?
<thinkingfrog> does this look right?  still errors out, says .fluxbox is not a directory:  sudo chown -Rv thinkingfrog:thinkingfrog ~/.fluxbox
<reikon> absnt, two machines and a KVM switch ftw :>
<thinkingfrog> I should not I haven't run fluxbox yet
<blinkiz> bazhang, microwaver , But that should not hang my ubuntu.
<thinkingfrog> does the directory get created after I log in first?
<bazhang> Y-Town: only when you are not here ;]
<thinkingfrog> if so, I think this guide needs to be updated
<microwaver> !offtopic | microwaver
<absnt> reikon: bah =/ i hvae two machines but one is upstairs
<microwaver> !off
<ubot5> Factoid off not found
<AutoMatriX> reikon, .bash_history, I knew, that's perfect for manual entered commands ... do you think I could find the rest in the /var/log direcorties ?
<blinkiz> Why is ubuntu letting a faulty software hang my computer? Why don't ubuntu simple crash the application?
<thinkingfrog> I'm just going to execute fluxbox, I still haven't practiced keyboard tonight
<thinkingfrog> thanks for your help
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: brwse your /home folder and check
<Jambon> reikon: can't say I see anything suspicious or containing ATI. then again, it's mostly greek to me. should I put it on pastebin?
<reikon> Jambon, go for it :)
<test3r> why people on GNOME channel talking about FLUXBOX ?????
<bazhang> blinkiz: loads fine here under ff3b5
<test3r> crazy mofos ! gnome is awesome!    **** WE KICK @$$ !!! ***
<ere4si> test3r: it is an ubuntu channel - try #gnome
<visik7> I can't get Trash undo where is it ?
<brent113> bazhang, I get your result too, it's fine
<test3r> yeah exactly
<thinkingfrog> can we talk about kubuntu in here?
<test3r> eresi
<test3r> wtf ever ur name is -0 ur RUNN ING gn9ome
<thinkingfrog> I'm running gnome now too
<thinkingfrog> so what?
<bazhang> thinkingfrog: depends; some stuff is better discussed in kubuntu channel
<test3r> we are. yes.
<thinkingfrog> is there a fluxbox ubuntu channel?
<sleepster> anyone use Dbus before?
<Hoenikker> is 4.0.3 usable?
<vlt> Hello. Does LTS to LTS updating change anything in "~/"? Can I take a 6.06 home dir and put it in an 8.04 machine or will that break anything?
<blinkiz> bazhang, yeah, I can guess that. Try clicking around on the site and see if you get freezes for maybe 2-5 seconds. Thats what I get
<bazhang> thinkingfrog: pay no attention to test3r
<thinkingfrog> if it really bothers people, I'll go to another channel
<thinkingfrog> big whoop
<thinkingfrog> alright
<Jambon> reikon: here it is sensei. http://pastebin.com/d6a8e4db
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: yep but they're not helpful
<test3r> no seriouslty
<visik7> vlt: tecnichally it's safe
<bazhang> blinkiz: no lag here
<test3r> change ur WM to fluxbox if ur so hot for it
<stdin> test3r: thanks for your opinion, take it somewhere that cares
<bazhang> test3r: please stop
<test3r> no u
<blinkiz> bazhang, Thanks for testing
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  no .fluxbox in home directory
<thinkingfrog> or root directory
<test3r> f'n'BS  !!!! wtf.
<bazhang> blinkiz: no worries ; may have to do with number of extensions in your ff or video issue though
<test3r> you guys spend all this time getting GNOME to work correct
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: try login out and in  - choose flux from the login session option
<test3r> and these people come ask you about another WM?
<bazhang> !ot > test3r
<tonyyarusso> test3r: No DE flamewars please.
<test3r> whatever - if you wana waste your time on it go ahead
<ere4si> !wtf | test3r
<ubot5> test3r: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  this should be updated.  It says the following, which seems erroneous:  On some machines, Fluxbox seems to load very slowly. This can easily be fixed by adding the following line into your ~/.fluxbox/startup, right before exec fluxbox:
<test3r> Language? I havnt swared YET
<test3r> I can if u want.
<test3r> Im drunk.
<Sentienl> lol
<sleepster> test3r: say the F word
<test3r> no. !@
<sleepster> haha
<test3r> :D
<bazhang> test3r: please stop
<reikon> Jambon, all I got from that was that VLC crashed thrice :\ try: cat /var/log/syslog | tail
<ere4si> thinkingfrog: it is always fast to load on my three comps here
<sleepster> oh man test3r just pm'd me with a bunch of F words
<thinkingfrog> the f word is frak now
<Mike2008999> thankz brent
<test3r> yoiu PM ed you with F words
<thinkingfrog> ere4si:  I'll ignore this then...thanks, logging off
<Mike2008999> i already get it
<ere4si> k
<sleepster> hey no pm'ing me with F words please
<jscinoz_> well something broke >_<
<Jambon> reikon: ya. it was trying to play an hd video file. doesn't seem to like matroshka very much.
<test3r> I ditnt PM anything. chek logs. thx.
<test3r> TYIZ
<Sentienl> ...
<amrik> help! someone is repeatedly trying to log in as root! once every 2 seconds I see an error in auth.log
<test3r> TYIA
<oddalot> hi, anyone here installed emerald theme manager and the repositories tab is missing?
<sleepster> what's TYIA
<sleepster> thank you in advanced?
<test3r> its ur mom
<sleepster> haha
<amrik> I know his IP address and it is not changing (its 210.59.226.33 and his source port is 54863)
<x1250> amrik: change de ssh port...
<amrik> x1250: how do I do that?
<x1250> attempts will be cero after that
<amrik> also is there a way to blacklist all traffic from a given ip address?
<reikon> Jambon, I know the pain :\
<x1250> amrik: /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<reikon> Jambon, yay for 300 in HD <_<
<tonyyarusso> amrik: fail2ban is worth a look as well.
<vlt> amrik: fail2ban or just an iptabls rule.
<maxspacemax> hello I have i945 graphic card onboard dont work bzflag need any driver
<vlt> amrik: iptables*
<test3r> serisoylsy , what did I do wrong?
<stdin> amrik: the's also the /etc/hosts.deny file
<test3r> tell someone this WM in GMONE ubuntu is not Fluxbox?
<maxspacemax> openarena  working
<test3r> comon
<test3r> cut me sum slak ho9mie
<bazhang> ;[
<test3r> i noiw i know but srsly
<jscinoz_> gah
<jscinoz_> i cant pipe a strace to pastebinit
<jscinoz_> >_<
<tonyyarusso> jscinoz_: really?  It should just take stdin...
<test3r> Trying to help here.
<vlt> amrik: btw, the root account is diabled by default, so not much reaoson to worry about.
<test3r> intoxicated - and STILL trying to help !
<test3r> thats DEDICATION
<test3r> .
<balleyne_> is there a command to display my current ip address? (not my local ip, but the IP of my network, i.e. my house...)
<jscinoz_> tonyarusso nope, also i cant pipe it to a file with strace program > /tmp/strace
<Sentienl> lol .. or fun?
<stdin> jscinoz_: strace sends output to other FDs, use "strace ... &>&1|pastebinit"
<vlt> amrik: disabled*
<test3r> no DEDICATION
<powertool08> anyone here have World Wind working under linux?
<tonyyarusso> jscinoz_: what he said.
<jscinoz_> thanks stdin :D
 * stdin knows stdin ;)
<erUSUL> balleyne_: whatsmyip.com?
<tonyyarusso> stdin: I'd hope so :)
<lasyudg> Anyone got dual monitor's working WITH restricted drivers?
<test3r> someone fill my BIC
<test3r> lol
 * vlt thinks some ov his keys are broken
<Sentienl> anyways .. snort without logging?
<balleyne_> erUSUL: yeah, that sort of service, but from the command line? (aside from doing a wget and parsing the file... lol)
<Sentienl> just the ips without logging :\ i want to get rid of mysql, is tht possible?
<jscinoz_> stdin, is one of the & incorrect? it complains about unexpected token
<erUSUL> balleyne_: no way really the ip you ask for is the one of your router maybe it has a way to easy query it but i dunno
<thinkingfrog> well fluxbox runs, but I couldn't even open a terminal...gotta' read more
<thinkingfrog> thanks all for your help
<thinkingfrog> going to bed
<jesse> so I wanna do a fresh install, is five Gigs enough?
<test3r> 192.178.*.*   ?????
<bazhang> cya thinkingfrog
<balleyne_> erUSUL: k, thanks
<test3r> set your network to beside default
<test3r> then modify everything
<tonyyarusso> jesse: for the system, plenty.  Just a matter of how much space you need for your files then.
<test3r> ..
<bazhang> jesse for / ?
<jscinoz_> jesse, if thats just for / then its plenty
<vlt> jesse: Depends on the software you want to install. 5G is enough for a base system.
<jesse> for hardy
<test3r> trust.
<jscinoz_> jesse, are you having separate home and root partitions?
<amrik> vlt: yeah but hes trying other accounts as well
<amrik> vlt: i would like to black list traffic from that IP, I feel that changing my ssh port might still allow a port scan to find it
<visik7> I can't get Trash recovery how can I enable it ?
<jesse> i don't know
<lasyudg> Anyone got dual monitor's working WITH restricted drivers?
<Sentienl> i am sure you wld install other apps aswell .. 10 wld be a good idea
<stdin> jscinoz_: shouldn't be, but you can just use "strace ... &> somefile" then pastebin that file instead (ie "cat somefile | pastebinit")
<cdub_> hi all - i'm fresh to this - just got Hardy heron - can anyone tell me best place to find out how to install LAMP stack
<jscinoz_> stdin thanks
<kubba> I need  help with pptp under 8.04
<balleyne_> erUSUL: ah, whatismyip.com has a page for scraping :)
<tonyyarusso> !lamp | cdub_
<ubot5> cdub_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<test3r> dont do it! lol use otr
<test3r> tryslak
<cdub_> thanks tonyyarusso
<vlt> amrik: Blocking that one IP address helps only for now ... You might want to have a look at fail2ban
<jesse> I wiped a partion and formatted with ext3 and now I want to install the server version from my cdrom
<jesse> but I didn't include autorun app in the download
<yangjun> 全是E文呀
<bazhang> !cn | yangjun
<ubot5> yangjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * test3r just learned last night how to SSH into a box and install certain Internet Relay programs
<test3r> you guys should change SO much
<test3r> its not even funny
<test3r> :\   :(
<bazhang> !enter | test3r
<ubot5> test3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<test3r> gotcha
<Sentienl> you might want to download them at a later stage
<jesse> how do I install the hardy?
<vlt> !install | jesse
<ubot5> jesse: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dougmin_> When I try to use package manager to install Amarok I get a dialog box that pops up and wants me to put in the cd I installed ubuntu on this computer with.  Anyone know a way aroud it?
 * test3r is in ur matrix he wishes he was teh one
<bazhang> dougmin_: disable the cd as a repo source
<vlt> dougmin_: You can comment the "cdrom" line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<amrik> vlt: ok I installed fail2ban and it seems to be working
<Sentienl> the easiest way would be to download wubi... place itin the partition you wish to install and run. it wld create a "install"directory on executing .. makesure you r not online. place the predownloaded cd into the same folder and run wubi again
<amrik> vlt: anything else I should be careful of? how many tries does it take before I could accidentally lock myself out of the system
<smmagic> <3 wubi
<J5L> dougmin_: after removing the cd as a repository also do apt-get update
<jscinoz_> wow
<jscinoz_> even pastebin is failing today.
<jesse> thanks, vlt
<jscinoz_> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 797270 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/geshi/geshi.php on line 2076
<vlt> amrik: I don't know fail2ban's default settings.
<jscinoz_> >_<
<jscinoz_> Irony!
<dougmin_> Thanks, also, I installed the OS using the disc with my cd-rom drive but ubuntu doesn't know what it is anymore.  Suggestions on this one?
<sleepster> anyone know of a way I could search for all dbus services that are currently running
<J5L> dougmin_: you mean that ubuntu doesn't recognize your cd drive?
<geebs> Hello, would anyone be able to help me with Wine and Ventrilo please? I'm having an odd problem that I have not read about anywhere.
<dougmin_> Yes, sorry if that statment was confusing.
<J5L> what happens if you remoce the disc and re-insert it again?
<tonyyarusso> jscinoz_: you should pastebin the error you're getting :P
<jscinoz_> doh
<jscinoz_> maybe paste.ubuntu.com will work...
<jscinoz_> or... firefox can segfault
<jscinoz_> >_<
<jscinoz_> there we go
<dougmin_> J5L: Yes, Sorry if that statement was confusing.
<geebs> Anyone? :( I'm desperate...
<jscinoz_> Ok, problem: synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, are all segfaulting when they attempt to read the database (however aptitude/apt-get can run the update command just fine) no terminal output other than "Segmentation Fault" here is a strace of synaptic http://paste.ubuntu.com/8672/ any help would be appreciated
<J5L> dougmin_: ok, but what happens when you eject and re-insert the disc?
<kdorf> Here's kind of a non-ubuntu related question that no one will answer in #ubuntu-offtopic :(
<bazhang> geebs: if you dont get a good answer here now you may head to wine channel or check the appdb for more info
<bazhang> kdorf: best not to ask it here then
<x1250> geebs: no one will help you if you aks people to help you and wait for ther answers. You have to say what is the problem right a way
<kdorf> bazhang: fair enough. do you know if there's an irc channel for gtkpod?
<bazhang> dougmin_: did you edit out the cd rom as a software repo
<geebs> Hmm,  okay..
<bazhang> kdorf: that seems ontopic for here
<dougmin_> J5L: the drive hasn't worked since the install of the OS.   I ran it from the disc, and then installed it from the disc.  The only thing that shows up in there now is CD-ROM.
<yangjun> 还是E文呀
<ttkeppi> how long does it usually take for bug to be fixed after it has been reported to launchpad?
<Madpilot> yangjun, English here please
<dougmin_> bazhang: I just de-selected it as a repo yes.
<Yashy> Anyone have vm(player|workstation) worky in Hardy?
<bazhang> yangjun: /j #ubuntu-cn xie xie
<geebs> I'm trying to open Ventrilo through Wine,  and it says it is starting Ventrilo,  and then disappears. However, Ventrilo.exe is running as a process and if I start another instance it tells me one is already running, I just can't seem to see it.
<yangjun> 我怎才能进中文呀
<bazhang> dougmin_: now hit refresh/reload
<kdorf> In that case, is there a wildcard character selecting album artwork in a folder?
<fouad> yangjun, si senior
<kdorf> or, is there a way I can rename a bunch of like-named files to all have the same name which are in different directories?
<Chi-Chi> ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> kdorf: not sure about gtkpod but amarok can do that iirc
 * nainef so loves that he can see unicode chars in xchat
<dougmin_> bazhang: I already reloaded, but I haven't checked to see if anything changed relating to that drive.  I will now.
<jscinoz_> >_<
<jscinoz_> being unable to use apt makes my system quite useless >_<
<julo> hi
<bazhang> kdorf you want to edit the mp3 tags, only the names or what
<zcat[1]> what package provides mpeg2enc / mp2enc ? (and what command answers this question?)
<LainIwakura> !zh | yangjun
<ubot5> yangjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ere4si> !apt-fix | jscinoz_
<fouad> anyone here would be interested on writing articles about linux / opensource /etc.. ??
<ubot5> jscinoz_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arooni> how do i configure my ethernet card to IP: 169.254.255.2, netmask: 255.255.0.0, gateway: 169.254.255.1; dns: 169.254.255.1?  ubuntu gutsy (just trying to follow: http://blog.coldtobi.de/1_coldtobis_blog/archive/9_reseting_the_la_fonera_dt.html)
<kdorf> well I actually have album artwork that I acquired automatically in some windows-based program, but they all have different names in the varying folders
<bazhang> yangjun: can you read english?
<LainIwakura> Is there a console ftp program that can allow me to move directories? Thanks.
<kdorf> and I'd like gtkpod to use them
<c0Ld> does ubuntu have some kind of maximum volume control? I have my volume set to 100% (including all of the secondary options as well) and it's still not nearly as loud as I can get it on other OSes :/
<julo> I have a problem with Hardy Heron: I have set up gnome-volume-properties so that "f-spot-import %h" is launched when I insert a camera. But when I do insert the camera, nothing happens. Not even an error message... Any idea ?
<blackperl> how to enable swap memory partition ?
<zcat[1]> arooni: system > administration > network, dige around, it's pretty straightforward
<aq> sory, may introduce my self
<bazhang> kdorf: well then you need to import them or put them in a place that gtkpod can find them in--never used that app so not quite sure how to go about doing that though
<zcat[1]> *dig
<jscinoz_> thanks ere4si, that did it :D
<julo> I should add that it used to work before I upgraded to hardy
<arooni> zcat[1], i dont see dns there
<ere4si> :)
<J5L> dougmin_: when you re-insert the disk and then in a terminal give the command: dmesg. is there any output regarding the cd-drive?
<LainIwakura> blackperl: at installation, you can create a partition for /swap
<aq> hey who are you
<zcat[1]> arooni: I do. Third tab along
<kdorf> bazhang: I think a batch renamer would do the trick, that way I can just change them all to have the same name
<kdorf> we'll see if it works ^_^
<bazhang> aq this is not a chit chat channel for that please go to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<jscinoz_> next question... I'm assuming its too early to file a sync request for 8.10 (as #ubuntu+1 doesnt even exist yet), I've just got my first few packages into debian/main and would love to get them in Ubuntu too
<blackperl> LainIwakura, i did not creat /swap, i just did it with cfdisk
<bazhang> kdorf: aye that would likely do the trick as well
<zcat[1]> arooni: btw dns is not per-interface, it's global for the whole system..
<ikonia> jscinoz_: thats a silly question
<bazhang> !brainstorm | jscinoz_
<ubot5> Factoid brainstorm not found
<LainIwakura> blackperl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jscinoz_> ikonia, how so?
<arooni> zcat[1], if i'm trying to follow:  http://wavetenna.blogspot.com/2008/02/fonera-702-r3-hack.html .. should i specify this on my router or on ubuntu gutsy itself?
<ikonia> jscinoz_: show me the repo's for 8.10
<Carbonflux> I am having a bit of confusion with a fresh 8.04 install in relation to my sound card, when I list the modules loaded I see snd-emu10K1 which I think is correct, to get sound working in ALSA etc I just need to install the gstreamer stuff etc ?
<bazhang> jscinoz_: you can add your ideas to brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<dougmin_> J5L,bazhang: Hey the repositories thing actually fixed both issues.  Why did that happen, exactly?  Is it that when ubuntu sees the drive as a repository it just dis-ables it for anthing thing else?
<jscinoz_> bazhang, why would it require a brainstorm about it, all that really needs to be done is file a sync request when the infrastructure is up for 8.10
<jscinoz_> ikonia *facepalms*
<jscinoz_> *headdesk* even.
 * jscinoz_ sighs.
<bazhang> jscinoz_: then ubuntu-devel perhaps no idea really
<J5L> dougmin_: not that I know of, but glad that it works now :-)
<jscinoz_> alright thansk Bazhang
<bazhang> dougmin_: cool beans ;]
<aq> heu, may I join with you
<ikonia> aq: bazhang just mentioned this was not a chat channel
<bazhang> !ot | aq
<ubot5> aq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ere4si> !topic | aq
<ubot5> aq: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<aq> huihjuh
<bazhang> ubot5 lag
<ubot5> bazhang: Error: "lag" is not a valid command.
<Carbonflux> the funny thing is I am chatting from inside a virtual box install of 8.04 and the sound stuff installed fine, but on another physical machine its not working correctly
<ubot5> You have lag, I don't have lag
<dougmin_> J5L,bazhang: Yeah, my thanks to you guys.
<aq> yes
<aq> oke
<J5L> ur welcome
<aq> where are you
<Carbonflux> it might be the Audigy ZS
<aq> ihsjk
<aq> sjjs
<LainIwakura> Hello, can someone recommend me a console ftp program where I can move and copy directories? I tried lftp, ncftp, and ftp, but they don't have mv or cp commands, strangely. Thanks.
<zcat[1]> arooni: no idea. I'd have expected it to use DHCP. So once you've got it doing wireless or whatever, you just plug in the network interface and expect it to work.
<aq> i dont know
<ikonia> LainIwakura: how about "ftp"
<bazhang> aq you have politely been asked to follow the channel rules
<DATmafia> I am using Ubumtu 8.04 on a windows host using virtual box, does anyone know if you can set a screen resolution greater than 800x600? how do i use what is described at:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/misc/virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-openvz
<LainIwakura> ikonia: Tried that
<ikonia> LainIwakura: and ?
<aq> hey, may join with you all
<bazhang> Carbonflux: that is really odd; sorry that has still persisted
<ikonia> enough
<aq> oke
<LainIwakura> ikonia: I'm not sure how to move directories with it. No instructions on man. No mv command either.
<LainIwakura> *in
<aq> may I know somethink
<zcat[1]> what package provides mpeg2enc / mp2enc ? (and what command answers this question?)
<bazhang> aq /join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Madpilot> aq, this isn't really a social channel, it's for tech support. #ubuntu-offtopic is the social one
<Carbonflux> bazhang, well, its a fresh install and I forgot how I got it working on 7.10, I went back and forth a lot tho, I was thinking maybe talking about it would let me get a cleaner install heh.
<c0de> hi
<bazhang> Carbonflux: vm on gutsy?
<Carbonflux> bazhang, no, I am running the VM inside of Vista heh, i use it for netting because Vista is not safe
<c0de> for those of you remembering me from 3 hours ago with the font-problem - i think it's a problem with qt. the fonts looked bad in qt-applications (psi and opera).
<Carbonflux> the VM is like a reference machine, 8.04 installed perfectly
<Carbonflux> not a single problem
<Carbonflux> on a "real" main linux machine its more complex heh
<zcat[1]> How do I find out whick package is responsible for installing /usr/bin/foo ?? I used to know this but I can't figure out what man page to look up
<Carbonflux> on my*
<ikonia> zcat[1]: apt-file ?
<Carbonflux> bazhang, so I know its the one specific machine, I not 8.04 itself
<Carbonflux> its the darn audigy card heh
<panjul> hi
<zcat[1]> I thought there was some option in dpkg...
<bazhang> Carbonflux: I forgot know was it sound issue?
<bazhang> hi panjul
<icesword> zcat[1], what about auto-apt
<zcat[1]> I was hoping for an answer, not just guesses...
<blackperl> is there a difference between using a swap partition /dev/sda3 or using swap file, /mnt/myswap/somefile.swap ?
<ikonia> zcat[1]: I gave you an answer
<zcat[1]> I can make my own wild guesses
<icesword> zcat[1], hmm, try auto-apt foo
<Carbonflux> bazhang, ya, sorry lots of scroll, I was in here babbling about a monitor issue before, but I was being a brat, 8.04 was much easier to get configured properly in the end....right now I am trying to get the audio board working on one box.
<walter_eco> hi - - I'm having a screen size problem
<ikonia> blackperl: same technique
<LainIwakura> ikonia: Sorry.. but any ideas?
<ikonia> blackperl: a partition is more straight forward to manage
<ikonia> LainIwakura: ideas with what ?
<walter_eco> can't seem to go above 600 x 800
<zcat[1]> waiting for apt-file to build it's database now
<bazhang> Carbonflux: a couple of outstanding bugs with audigy in hardy
<LainIwakura> ikonia: On how to move directories in a console ftp program or if there is a console ftp program that can do that?
<blackperl> ikonia, i only get 4 primary, i can save one primary, i don't like extended logic paritions
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/179095 Carbonflux here and
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 179095 in pulseaudio "No sound with Audigy card in Hardy Heron - works OK in Gutsy. Card recognised by "sound Preferences" " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Carbonflux> bazhang, is only one machine that has a problem, all my other 8.04 installs are stable and fully functional
<zcat[1]> .. still waiting :)
<Carbonflux> bazhang, ah thanks :)
<ikonia> LainIwakura: ftp doesn't "move"
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/106380 here Carbonflux
<walter_eco> it was working just fine at 1000x1200 then I switched to 600x800 now it wont let me switch back
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 106380 in alsa-utils "No sound from Audgy 1 by default due to digital output being default" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ikonia> LainIwakura: ftp tools that move actually do "put" then remove
<Carbonflux> thanks :)
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/27743 possbile answers here Carbonflux
<ikonia> blackperl: I'd advise you to use a swap partition if you need swap
 * Carbonflux reads
<jerkface03> Hey, I installed samba on ubuntu server so I could view network folders over windows, however when I create a sub-folder in a folder that I have access to, I don't have permission to do anything in that folder
<jerkface03> does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<ikonia> blackperl: keep in mind that to use a swap file the OS MUST be mounted AND have a read/write file system available
<ikonia> blackperl: hence why a native partition is better
<NeoGeo64> Help... I'm trying to get the time to sync and I've installed NTP but everytime it says I have to install NTP and doesn't do anything.
<LainIwakura> ikonia: Ah okay, that's helpful. Thank you.
<gsevil> do you know how to install ATI 2600XT in ubuntu 8.04
<jerkface03> Anyone?
<bazhang> Carbonflux: have you gone into the bios and disabled onboard sound?
<zcat[1]> dpkg-query -S foo is the command I was looking for .. thanks for playing
<Guillaum3> greets gents. after a hardy upgrade my thunderbird calendars dont display
<Guillaum3> anything i can do here?
<ikonia> Guillaum3: thunderbird has a calendar function ?
<Carbonflux> bazhang, yes I have, also I can see that card in lspci
<NeoGeo64> Anyone can help me with my NTP issue?
<DATmafia> Anyone know if you can set a screen resolution greater than 800x600? how do i use what is described at:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/misc/virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-openvz
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: is ntp running ?
<Carbonflux> the audigy, but not the onboard
<gsevil> I tried to install ATI driver but it always crash, can you help me
<bazhang> Carbonflux: is it audigy 1 or 4?
<newuser3> is anyone is having issue to install 8.04 on a laptop? 8.04 install cd is dectecting the my friend laptop  HD  as an SATA drive.  is there any way to get around this bug?
<NeoGeo64> ikonia i dont know, its installed
<Carbonflux> rev 4 bazhang
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: check if it's running
<NeoGeo64> hoe
<NeoGeo64> how*]
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: the process is ntpd
<jhoc2x> hi to all
<simplynam> hi
<NeoGeo64> how can i check if its running
<simplynam> i need help
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: what guide are you following
<NeoGeo64> im not
<Carbonflux> bazhang, its exactly the same as that last thread heh, hopefull there is a fix further down :)
<metroside> Can anyone please help view my window xp shared folders in Ubuntu 8.04?
<jhoc2x> exit
<simplynam> i am new to ubuntu;installed 7.10
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: find one on https://help.ubuntu.com
<simplynam> spalsh screen not showing
<paralife> i m new to ubuntu
<simplynam> and loading is very slow
<Carbonflux> bazhang, otherwise I am just going to remove the audigy board, it has problems with VLC anyway, the onboard one is good enough what I am doing with it, listening to music mostly
<simplynam> help me out
<blackperl> i am running 256mb ram, i htink 40 mb is used for video share memory, when i box starts, its' slow. i almost cried. the website froze, and hard drive spinning crazy, keyboard not responding, move move once for every 5 minutes
<simplynam> splash screen not showing
<bazhang> Carbonflux: that is a seriously dated bug going back three years at least--the audigy 4 one at least--some have suggested alsa-utils or the emu101k driver from alsa
<ikonia> blackperl: what video card is it
<case_> blackperl, 256mb of ram is clearly not enough for ubuntu...
<blackperl> ikonia, onboard =)
<simplynam> ikonia: ubuntu not showing splash screen
<ikonia> simplynam: why are you asking me directly, I've seen you ask the channel 2 times in 15 seconds - wait for people to respond
<simplynam> blackperl, ubuntu not showing splash screen
<Carbonflux> bazhang, ah good, heh, I mean at least its a known issue
<ikonia> blackperl: what model
<blackperl> case_, it installed ok. ubuntu said, min require is like a p3 and like 16mb ram...etc...
<ikonia> simplynam: STOP asking random people
<ikonia> !patience | simplynam
<ubot5> simplynam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blackperl> ikonia, the mother board is asus
<case_> blackperl, 16mb??? never ever for ubuntu desktop!
<simplynam> ikonia,sorry
<ikonia> blackperl: thats not what I asked, what model
<simplynam> but things are broken
<case_> blackperl, where avec you read that?
<simplynam> extremely sorry
<blackperl> holly.... it's running fine now
<ikonia> blackperl: what make/model chipset
<Carbonflux> has Ubuntu becomes more popular in the main-stream more and more people will forget they did not pay for it
<case_> blackperl, 16mb must be the minimum requierements for ubuntu-server, which has no GUI...
<ikonia> case_: for ram ?
<ikonia> case_: or video ram
<Carbonflux> the press reaction to 8.04 is wildly supportive
<blackperl> ikonia, are you serious? why keep asking, it's working now =)
<ikonia> blackperl: yes, I'm serious
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: nobody thinks they paid for windows either...
<case_> ikonia, ram. but it sounds wired to me... not enough
<simplynam> anybody please short me out? i installed ubuntu but splash screen not showing
<ikonia> blackperl: if you wish to drop it move on, thats find
<ikonia> fine
<ikonia> case_: the minmum ram for any 2.6 kernel is 24 meg
<simplynam> ubuntu loading time is very slow
<Carbonflux> zcat[1], lol, I am saying nothing :)
<case_> ikonia, ok, makes sense
<simplynam> my system is intel p4 2.4, 2 gb of ram
<ikonia> simplynam: I've asked 2 times now - stop asking every 10 seconds
<ikonia> simplynam: people will ignore you if you keep hassling the channel every few seconds with the same question over and over
<blackperl> ah... now, my old box is kick ass. i can surf the web, web in flash content now works. and not lagging like yesterday =)
<ikonia> !patience | simplynam
<microwaver> simplynam, do you see the splash screen or not?
<ubot5> simplynam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zcat[1]> simplynam: so it did the splashscreen and all that during the CD bootup?
<ikonia> simplynam: re-read that
<simplynam> microwaver, no splash screen not showing
<bazhang> simplynam: we need alot more info than that--how much ram, which version of ubuntu, what have you tried what errors have you gotten--->all on one line, and asked maybe every 10 minutes or so; if people know they will answer; but if you ask every five seconds NO ONE will answer
<simplynam> Ram 2 GB, ubuntu 7.10,
<simplynam> in release notes this is known bug
<zcat[1]> simplynam: 7.10? Time to upgrade already :)
<blackperl> ikonia, i might need to delete swap again and use extended partition. i just used up my last, 4th primary
<ikonia> zcat[1]: thats not the answer
<amirman84> i hate winblows, i wish openoffice.org could load all my powerpoint templates and font effects
<ikonia> blackperl: there is no problem with an extended partition
<bazhang> zcat[1]: ;]
<ikonia> amirman84: do you mean "windows"
<zcat[1]> hehe no, but hardy fixes a few bugs.. if it's a new install it might be easier to just give hardy a shot and see if that fixes it
<ikonia> Zackymc_k: no
<amirman84> yeah, windoze
<ikonia> zcat[1]: no
<blackperl> ikonia, numbering throws me off, /sda5 is the 2nd parttions sometimes,
<simplynam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/150930
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf after installation" [Medium,In progress]
<ikonia> zcat[1]: the answer to everything is not to upgrade
<vsayikiran> can anyone tell me how to upgrade gutsy gibbon -> hardy heron using aptitude
<zcat[1]> the answer to bugs that are fixed in later versions is to upgrade to a version where the bug has been fixed!
<ikonia> amirman84: it doesn't make you look cool saying "windoze" or "winblows", it's called windows - if you want people to communicate with you, communicate in a normal fashion
<ikonia> zcat[1]: is his bug fixed in hardy ?
<bazhang> sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop vsayikiran
<ubuntung-pino1> has anyone figured out yet how to fix ff3_b5 eating up too much space?
<ikonia> ubuntung-pino1: do you mean cpu ?
<zcat[1]> I don't know.. but hell, hardy is worth upgrading to anyhow!
<vsayikiran> bazhang: sudo do-release-upgrade -m what the use of desktop
<ikonia> zcat[1]: so if you don't know if his bug is fixed, it seems a pretty lazy and pointless task to ask someone to upgrade for no reason
<Dyllan> hi guys, if i have a on-board Raid controller will i still need Raid support in my kernel?
<simplynam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/132716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 132716 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "LVDSBiosNativeMode must be turned off on Radeon 7500 Mobile (regression)" [High,Fix released]
<amirman84> ikonia: i'm not trying to be cool, i'm expressing frustration and in the same breath mentioning a problem others may have, sharing the pain is part of coping with problems in a functional community
<ikonia> Dyllan: don't use onboard raid controllers
<zaturno> what is the best movie player for linux ubuntu????
<vsayikiran> i want to upgrade using aptitude tool only
<bazhang> vsayikiran: that is normally for servers (d-r-u)
<ikonia> amirman84: it's called "windows"
<ikonia> !fakeraid | Dyllan
<ubot5> Dyllan: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dpryo> Hi, is it possible to make gnome-settings-daemon _not_ touch my X-settings? Every time it starts, it clones my two screens. (Disabling clone in gnome-display-properties doesn't work, ubuntu 8.04)
<amirman84> microsoftOS
<bazhang> vsayikiran: that is in the terminal
<ikonia> Dyllan: I'd strongly advise you not to use any fake raid technologies with linux
<zcat[1]> ubuntung-pino1: all the graphs I've seen suggest ff3b5 uses significantly less ram than ff2 ... if that's what you mean by 'space'
<zaturno> what is the best movie player for linux ubuntu????
<vsayikiran> bazhang: tell me any website from where i can know how to upgrade using aptitude
<zcat[1]> !best | zaturno
<ubot5> zaturno: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<amirman84> zaturno: VLC by far
<bazhang> zaturno: opinions differ, but vlc ;]
<monkeybritches> zaturno: I prefer VLC
 * zcat[1] agrees vnc :)
<ubuntung-pino1> zcat[1]: not from my end.. i meant RAM..got any ideas?
<zaturno> ok thanx
<vsayikiran> sudo -do-release-upgrade will only upgrade to the release version i dont think it will uprade to stable version
<Nubae> how do I remove firefox completely from all user sessions (firefox 3, replaced by 2)
<zcat[1]> ubuntung-pino1: nope. Using flash or java perhaps?
<amirman84> zaturno: it's also called VideoLAN Client
<Carbonflux> hm, I am using the generic kernel but it is not detecting the Audigy sound card anyway
 * Carbonflux reads some more
<bazhang> vsayikiran: you can edit sources.list changing gutsy to hardy, then aptitude update and aptitude dist-upgrade if you wish the hard way ;] (with sudo of course)
<newuser3> When will see the 8.05?
<amirman84> or something like that
<Carbonflux> is there a "detect sound card" command in 8.04 ?
<metroside> When I am in Ubuntu is there a way to view folders on my winXP partition?
<zcat[1]> newuser3: there will be an 8.04.1 sometime I think.. the next release will be 8.10
<vsayikiran> bazhang: why do you think its hard to update using aptitude
<bazhang> newuser3: never; the next version is in October, will be 8.10
<Carbonflux> metroside, sure, you should just be able to mount those drive
<Carbonflux> drives*
<simonsssss> Hi, i have a very small problem with my ubuntu.... i try to use Amarok for organising my music folder which is located on an other HDD which i ntfs-formated. But in amarok i am only able to select folders from my linux-hdd and not from my other ntfs-hdds. First time i use linux-os :)
<amirman84> metroside: yes, you have to mount your WINDOWS partition
<bazhang> vsayikiran: I told you how; you need more info than that?
<Carbonflux> metroside, there is a driver for it now called g3
<zaturno> ok amirman84 .. whent i put  a movie HD bluey ray   the movie is slow   i have 4 gb of ram i don't knoe what happend?
<microwaver> simplynam, maybe this will work as well, it did the trick for me. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<vsayikiran> bazhang: give ne any website link so that i can learn more about how to upgrade ubuuntu using aptitude
<zcat[1]> U can play blu-ray in ubuntu?!!
<amirman84> zaturno: you may need to install some codecs, have you installed any yet?
<blackperl> how to change boot loader ot lilo?
<zcat[1]> s/U/you/ :)
<ere4si> !upgrade | vsayikiran
<ubot5> vsayikiran: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<blackperl> ?bootloader
<blackperl> !bootloader
<ubot5> Factoid bootloader not found
<bazhang> vsayikiran: never found the need to go to a website; you can surely look for yourself
<zaturno> but the program not ask me for any code
<blackperl> ~bootloader
<bazhang> !grub | blackperl
<ubot5> blackperl: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blackperl> !lilo
<ubot5> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<metroside> ok thanks amirman84 and Carbonflux, I was hoping to browse the folders via naultilius or can't that be done?
<vsayikiran> has anyone upgraded ubuntu gutsy to hardy using aptitude tool please reply
<amirman84> zaturno: codecs aren't a code, they're like a plugin that reads specific formats
<zcat[1]> vsayikiran: yes. Don't do it, it's painful :)
<blackperl> !bot grub sucks though, why recommand?
<ubot5> blackperl: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carbonflux> metroside, you need to go places, the drives should be listed there, then right click on them and select mount
<amirman84> metroside: yeah you can do that, i do it all the time
<zaturno> amirman84 how i get it?
<blackperl> bazhang, what you thnk?
<newuser3> zcat[1]: hope hardy will be update to 8.04.1 because BIOS issues; 7.10 will install.
<Carbonflux> metroside, you know the little sidebar thing in the file browser ?
<bazhang> blackperl: grub is the superior choice by far
<amirman84> metroside: you should be able to go into your places part of your menu and see your windows partition in there
<blackperl> bazhang, then, how come "grub-reboot" does not work?
<Carbonflux> metroside, there is also a addon for the gnome panel that will let you mount them
<bazhang> blackperl: did you even read any of those links?
<amirman84> zaturno: follow this link, it'll tell you how to get the codecs you need, if you're confused about anything, just ask, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<zcat[1]> newuser3: I've done it on four machines so far. It takes hours and asks lots of wuestions about replacing config. A clean install is likely easier if you can copy /home off or have it on a separate partition
<ere4si> blackperl: try sudo reboot  instead]
<Carbonflux> metroside, they will not automaticlly mount when you reboot tho
<blackperl> bazhang, no, let me scroll up to read =)
<julo> salut tout le monde !
<vsayikiran> zcat[1]: what problems will i face?
<bazhang> !fr | julo
<ubot5> julo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jerkface03> someone give me some help with samba?
<bel>  does any one know how to apply dinamic sub domains in apache with php and .htaccess plz ?
 * simplynam back and looking for solution 
<blackperl> ere4si, no, i am not talking about sudo reboot. grub-reboot is different
<metroside> thanks CarbonFlux and amirman85...i'll see if i can find places like you mentioned...it's doing my head in at the moment
<jerkface03> I create a folder over the network using samba, but it seems to be creating the folder under a seperate usename
<julo> bazhang: sorry, focus stealing prevention failed to work... again :)
<jerkface03> it's not creating it as the user i'm logged in as
<zcat[1]> bel: diwhat? You mean name-based virtual hosting?
<Nubae> how to I completely remove firefox 3 beta for all users
<Nubae> ?
<Nubae> I have firefox 2 installed and would like that to be the default
<c0Ld> does ubuntu have some kind of maximum volume control? I have my volume set to 100% (including all of the secondary options as well) and it's still not nearly as loud as I can get it on other OSes :/
<hagabaka> after upgrade to hardy, my *IDE* hard drive dev names changed from hda, hdb to sda, sdb, and as a result I had to manually edit /etc/fstab to make the partitions mount, although the system finds root without the edit. what would cause that?
<blackperl> bazhang, that links says,if grub is lost due to windows installation, that's not what i need
<zcat[1]> Nubae: open synaptic, find FF3, uncheck the box.. should work
<MasterStone> hi everyone
<Imaginal> What is the name of the compiz plugin that guesses where you want a new window to pop up?
<bazhang> blackperl: there are two (2) links
<MasterStone> i have a problem with my display
<pepe_swash> Hello. How do i make Heron to recognise my ich9R raid array at boot? Live CD does not and thus cannot install properly.
<simplynam> how to edit uspalsh.conf
<vsayikiran> zcat[1]: what problems did you face when you upgraded using aptitude
<MasterStone> when i start the font soize is huge and the the mouse pointer is about 3cm large
 * guj4_n3b3sk4 away.
<bel> <pepe_swash> Hello. How do i make Heron to rec
<Cale> sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun   fails for all the browser plugins even though I have the sun-java6-plugin package installed. (And of course, java hasn't been working in Firefox 2 or 3 since I installed Hardy) Does anyone have any clues?
<pepe_swash> bel: ?
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash: you will probably need the Alternate CD for raid stuff
<zcat[1]> vsayikiran: it takes ages and asks a number of times about replacing config files. Possibly easier to backup home and do a clean install I think..
<bel> does any one know how to apply dinamic sub domains in apache with php and .htaccess plz ?
<pepe_swash> distrojockey: ah, ok. will try, then. (crossing fingers)
<Nubae> zcat, that uninstalls firefox 3 for the current user
<zcat[1]> My upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 server went pretty well though
<Nubae> I want it removed for everyone
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash: Best of luck.
<case_> bel, you mean virtual hosts?
<newuser3> Zcat[1]: I have 2 laptops both are the same model one of have a newer BIOS vers. 8.04 will install laptop with older BIOS
<pepe_swash> distrojockey: ty. You'll see me coming back if it didn't work. :) rebooting...
<zcat[1]> Nubae: synaptic will uninstall it for everyone on the machine
<vsayikiran> zcat[1} your 6.06 -> 8.04 upgrade was some what easier you did not have to face much problem
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash: :)
<zcat[1]> vsayikiran: only a minimal server install, no desktop.. not sure if the difference was because it was LTS -> LTS or just because I had very little installed
<Nubae> I'm on a LTSP system
<newuser3> strange hardy detect HD as SATA Drive on the laptop /w newer BIOS
<Nubae> think it works differently
<zcat[1]> newuser3: yes, since gutsy I think, all ide drives are sd instead of hd
<MasterStone> please can anybody help me. i cannot read anything on my kde-screen since the size of the fonts is huge
<MasterStone> it seems that the screen-resolution is not properly installed
<MasterStone> but i cannot change it because i cannot read anything on the screen
<bazhang> MasterStone: is this kde3 or 4
<zcat[1]> Hehe, just looked at the bug for that splash thing and it is fixed in hardy.. so I stand by my upgrade advice!!
<bazhang> MasterStone: kde3 or kde4 gutsy or hardy
<MasterStone> bazhang: definitly hardy
<zcat[1]> brb need to go grab firewall rules off one server so I can set up the same on another one tomorrow
<MasterStone> it was an upgrade from 7.10
 * zcat[1] is no fan of kde.. 
<Minifig> Is it possible to play DVD's in Ubuntu 8.04?
<jhoc2x> hi to all
<bazhang> MasterStone: what card and what driver and how isntalled--what res now and what do you want for resolution
<diggrocks> i was going to install ubuntu but i have vista installed already
<jhoc2x> Minifig: i think it will..
<zcat[1]> diggrocks: and that's a reason NOT to install ubuntu?
<bazhang> Minifig: sure just get the proper codecs and it will
<diggrocks> how hard will it be for me to set up dual boot?
<jhoc2x> lol... ubuntu is better than vista
<zcat[1]> I've seen vista. I can't stand it!
<bazhang> diggrocks: not sure, never tried vista
<newuser3> zcat[1]: Yea, but why hardy installs laptop /w older BIOS vers. But Hardy goes into BusyBox CLI on the laptop /w newer BIOS?
<Carbonflux> diggrocks, I am running Ubuntu inside of Vista right now, using virtualbox.org
<jhoc2x> Me i got Ultimate Vista.. but i change it back to Ubuntu gutsy..
<zcat[1]> even kde is better than vista :)
<MasterStone> bazhang: i think it is a ati x300
<Minifig> I scrapped Vista and decided to see what all the Linux hype was.
<Minifig> Linux and my PC don't like eachother.
<bazhang> vista is scrap already
<Minifig> True.
<jhoc2x> i see.. Minifig so install Gutsy or Hardy now.. ^_^
<bazhang> minus the -s
<MasterStone> bazhang: i dont know the resoultions because i cannot read a single thing on the screen because the font is huge and the windows are only partly displayed
<diggrocks> will the ubuntu setup recognize the vista install and config the bootloaders automatically?
<jhoc2x> bazhang: amen to that
<zcat[1]> newuser3: hmmm.. file a bug I guess. what's the boot messages say?
<bazhang> diggrocks: aye
<Minifig> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Haron right now.
<Minifig> Not bad.
<jhoc2x> ^_^
<Carbonflux> well, I don't see the need to make things mutually exclusive personally :)
<zcat[1]> diggrocks: in my experience, yes... but I've only done it once :)
<Minifig> Trying to see if I can install and run Windows 98SE.
<jhoc2x> lol.. win 98
<zcat[1]> dualboot installs on vista seem pretty much like the same on XP
<jazman> well i got win xp and ubuntu 8 on my pc
<jazman> ubuntu in widows shell
<Carbonflux> Vista has a different way of doing mbr
<Minifig> Same on this PC.
<Carbonflux> but that only effects XP
<Carbonflux> not Linux
<metroside> carbonFlux, amirman84 should the XP and Ubuntu partitions have different computer names? I suspect yes
<Minifig> I am dual boot XP and Ubuntu here.
<diggrocks> thanks for the help guys, i'm going to try and install ubuntu now....had too many troubles w/ open suse
<jazman> well this linux is driving me nuts
<bazhang> nothing against vista; just too hard for me
<Minifig> I had XP/Vista and scrapped Vista.
<Dyllan> suse is terrible imho
<jhoc2x> crdlb: how to format my other drives?
<zcat[1]> I tried openSUSE the other day... argh, Ubuntu has made me soft!!
<Minifig> I have plenty of gripes on Vista.
<jazman> too hard to instal d/loaded programs
<Carbonflux> metroside, what do you mean by computer names ? unless its a network we are talking about they should just be file systems that you mount
<ariqs> what IDEs does ubuntu have that are worth anything?
<cwillu> Silly question
<cwillu> well, two questions actually
<Minifig> Be back soon.  looking online for a way to play DVD's.
<zcat[1]> I have to go do a slackware install just to keep my brain working I think
<cwillu> There's been no updates since release?
<bazhang> jazman: in ubuntu? should be done from the software repositories--nothing easier in linux-land
<justdave> anyone know how to change the name avahi uses to advertise the gnome vnc server?
<bazhang> cwillu: none here
<DistroJockey> cwillu: none here yet
<HorizonXP> hey, I'm trying to play UT2004. It works, but a lot of textures have a barcode look to it. I think updating my nvidia driver would fix it, but I'm not sure. Is there an easy way to replace the Nvidia driver in Hardy with the one from the Nvidia site?
<jazman> still cant install trying to install of ha drive cant be botherd with putting in code like dos
<cwillu> okay, thanks.  :)
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu | Minifig
<ubot5> Minifig: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Minifig> Thank you.
<socketErr> how can i control, with modules are loaded via initramfs?
<jazman> repsoites
<cwillu> and second, why do people insist on putting a space between their sentences and the question marks?
<jklehm> Im trying to use synergy client on ubuntu but perforamnce is really chopping unless I use a nice value of -10.  How can I add the command: nice -n -10 synergyc xxxxxx:xxx to the default system services
<jazman> im new to linux had it on for 2 days
<cwillu> Carbonflux, I'm looking at you :p
<ariqs> i'm surprised synaptic package manager doesn't have code::blocks
<zcat[1]> cwillu: why not ?
<jazman> maybe going to win again
<bazhang> jazman: you can use add/remove or synaptic for gui--> no shell needed
<cwillu> jazman, what are you trying to do?
<JerKB> anyone else having problems with ndiswrapper on Hardy?  ndiswrapper + bcmwl5.inf always worked fine for me up until I upgraded.
 * cwillu slaps zcat[1] 
<jazman> put wine on and a few others
<Silicium> http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/04/reiser-guilty-o.html
<JerKB> (bcm94311mcg minipci wlan)
<wookienz> hi guys im getting a compiler error trying to ./config an ircd - checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables any ideas?
<bazhang> Silicium: not here please
<jazman> ati virus ,firewall and a anothe irc i dloaded
<zcat[1]> Silicium: reiser is innocent.. !! But yeah.. OT :)
<Carbonflux> cwillu, it looks bad when the ? mark it right up against the last char in some typefaces
<cwillu> JerKB, try undoing any ndiswrapper/blacklisting you did previously, and install the b43fwcutter package
<Carbonflux> is*
<Silicium> oh i have a problem with ReiserFS
<Silicium> anyone can help me
<cwillu> JerKB, there's a good chance it'll Just Work (after a reboot)
<Silicium> so here are more iformations:
<jklehm> whats the ubuntu way of startup services?
<Carbonflux> cwillu, not every uses the same font ;)
<cwillu> Carbonflux, fix your typeface
<Silicium> (see link)
<Carbonflux> cwillu, fix your brain
<cwillu> don't inflict improper typography on the rest of us ;p
<JerKB> cwillu, I tried all kinds of ways to use b43fwcutter.  Just can't get that to work :(  got a link to a howto that works?
<zcat[1]> jklehm: init (/etc/init.d/service script, /etc/rc2.d/Snnservice link to /etc/init.d script)
<zcat[1]> jklehm: or just install bum
<Carbonflux> cwillu, thats a really sophomoric view, are you trolling or something ?
<cwillu> JerKB, if you previously used ndiswrapper, things can get confused (residual config mostly)
<HorizonXP> hey, I'm trying to play UT2004. It works, but a lot of textures have a barcode look to it. I think updating my nvidia driver would fix it, but I'm not sure. Is there an easy way to replace the Nvidia driver in Hardy with the one from the Nvidia site?
<zcat[1]> !info bum
<rungss> jklehm: are you talking about startup programs.. might be Preferences -> Sesion
<jklehm> zcat[1]: thanks
<motin_0> guys, my laptop keyboard's ctrl button (+ some others) have stopped working. for instance CTRL is now generating a 235 keycode instead of 37 and others are generating weird serial stuff in xev. I really'd like my keyboard-functionality back - what can I do?
<JerKB> My install of Hardy was a fresh format/install, not an upgrade.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<jklehm> rungss: possibly
<zcat[1]> where is the bot?!
<bazhang> floodbot thanks
<jazman> d
<micro0> hey
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubot5> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jazman> good
<zcat[1]> didn't answer my !info, damn bot..
<cwillu> JerKB, do you have a wired connection right now?  (presumably)
<ariqs> what C++ IDEs does ubuntu have that are worth anything?
<metroside> CarbonFlux when setting up samba i called the computer sun. Should i give computer name in xp the same name for sharing folder purposes
<micro0> i installed flash from adobe on ubuntu, but when i go to play a video it freezes after a while
<zcat[1]> afkbrbttfn...
<ariqs> in the package manager, that is
<micro0> ne ideas
<bazhang> ariqs: anjuta?
<Madpilot> zcat[1], bot isn't quite working right; known issue
<jazman> synaptic seem all over the palce never though install programs be so hard windows is easy
<JerKB> cwillu:  I'm dual-boot, on windows right now.
<motin_0> now its generating keycode 235 instead
<zcat[1]> woah, tards are out tonight
<cwillu> JerKB, okay, this doesn't make it terribly easy :p
<motin_0> guys, my laptop keyboard's ctrl button (+ some others) have stopped working. for instance CTRL is now generating a 235 keycode instead of 37 and others are generating weird serial stuff in xev. I really'd like my keyboard-functionality back - what can I do?
<JerKB> ya i know :(
<rungss> jklehm: check out Preferences -> Sesions then .. YOu can choose which Programns to start automatically like Firefox, Thundirbird etc
<cwillu> JerKB, are you registered with nickserv?
<JerKB> yes
<jazman> so far i think xp is better
<cwillu> mind if we move to pm?
<bazhang> jazman: well linux is not for everyone; it may be a bit challenging at first but well worth the effort-->two days seems a bit of a rushed judgment though
<JerKB> sure
<Carbonflux> anyway, I need help with a sound card issue, not a weird complaint about my lexical template cwillu
<slowlearner> hi whats a good data modelling tool for ubuntu?
<micro0> jazman mumau
<Carbonflux> blender
<ariqs> I agree, way less messing around, but linux is all about getting out from under MS :P
<Carbonflux> slowlearner, blender
<zcat[1]> what, tick a box, click apply is hard? and "yes, ok, next, next, next, checkboxes, next, reboot" isn't?
<Carbonflux> slowlearner, type sudo apt-get install blender
<slowlearner> Carbonflux: i thinks it's a 3d modelling tool
<jazman> i do want to no t use ms but seems a lot of messing around so far some features i like
<Carbonflux> slowlearner, yes, you mean a structured systems analysis tool ?
<zcat[1]> dammit, I was afk.. stop distracting me :)
<Carbonflux> or a simulator ?
<slowlearner> Carbonflux: i was looking a data modeling tool :), databases
<^root^> based on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy, in gutsy we had a procedure to update the repo first and then we could install anything, in hardy do we have to do something like that? or the manual is correct and we dont need anything like that
<Minifig> I cannot just put in a DVD and play, but I have it playing.  Thank you.  Be back later.
<Carbonflux> ah ok, slowlearner I don't personally know about those tools but I am sure someone does :)
<ariqs> zcat: try I can't connect to the internet except in a terminal, and since I don't use the network setup, firefox, etc always thinks I'm offline. So anytime I want to use a browser or check my email, I have to set the thing to online first
<bazhang> ^root^: update and upgrading is still the norm
<ariqs> that's annoying in itself and it's just the start of woes :P
<slowlearner> Carbonflux: thanks, anyone knows of any good data modeling tool in ubuntu?
<^root^> bazhang: if i change the gutsy to hardy in old repo, shouldnt it work?
<ariqs> because ubuntu simply isn't polished like xp
<slowlearner> thanks, anyone knows of any good data(database) modeling tool in ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> ariqs, you're a fool if you think xp is polished.
<jazman> what about a 3rd party installer
<bazhang> ^root^: you want to use gutsy repos with hardy? not clear on your meaning sorry
<zcat[1]> no matter how much you polish a turd, it's still a turd
<ariqs> it's all relative, elkbuntu, and i'm comparing it to this ;P
<jazman> xp isnt stable need a radeeon driver form ub so i can place win games
<bazhang> !windows
<ubot5> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<elkbuntu> ariqs, it's all relative and i'm comparing to the fact i havent had to sit through virus and malware scans for the past 3 years.
<slowlearner> Anyone knows of any good data(database) modeling tool in ubuntu?
<^root^> bazhang: i have the list of repo that i used in gutsy, for hardy if i just find and replace gusty with hardy in that list, should these newly custom made repo work on hardy?
<raginginsideme2> im a first time ubuntu/linux installer and when installin the progress bar gets to 82% on configuring apt, and it has been there for a while any help?
<jklehm> rungss: that worked thanks
<bazhang> ^root^: aha you want to upgrade to hardy?
<ariqs> elkbuntu: that's because xp is far more popular.  If ubuntu becomes mainstream, it'll get its fair share of viruses, etc
<bazhang> raginginsideme2: let it run
<zcat[1]> raginginsideme2: keep waiting, there's a few parts of the install that take a while...
<raginginsideme2> ok thanks I was thinking I just got a bit nervous
<bazhang> !ot | ariqs elk--butnu
<ubot5> ariqs elk--butnu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<elkbuntu> ariqs, you may want to research about viruses in linux in general.
<zcat[1]> about 82% I think it stops to index a bunch of language files... sits there for ages. It hasn't crashed
<bz0b> hey just curious, are there any update for hardy yet?
<jklehm> a few
<jklehm> some gnome stuff
<bz0b> any major?
<jklehm> im not sure
<bazhang> bz0b: nothing so far
<bz0b> bazhang, thanks just checking cause i did a fresh install and was expecting like 500 updates, lol
<slowlearner> #mysql
<Saint`Dia> A non-ubuntu question, but you are the people I know. Where can I find a server I can connect to to look up words and have it return the dictionary result? If you don't know, please point me to where they would know this.
<^root^> bazhang: i have upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy. Now i have a file called Gutsy.repo in my home that i made myself as a backup. I want to edit that Gutsy.repo, and change the list of repo that every gutsy in repo is replace with hardy, such that deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe appears as deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardyy universe and save it as Hardy.repo. My question is is this Hardy.repo work in Hardy?
<zcat[1]> I suspect if we end up with enough linspire users all running as root, we'll see some linux viruses
<bazhang> ^root^: main ones will (ubuntu) third party who knows
<bz0b> lol
<Saint`Dia> A non-ubuntu question, but you are the people I know. Where can I find a server I can connect to to look up words and have it return the dictionary result? If you don't know, please point me to where they would know this.
<bz0b> im first, rm -fr /
<kdorf> any way to get VLC player to respond to my media keys?
<ariqs> elk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<zcat[1]> !ops bz0b
<ubot5> Factoid ops bz0b not found
<Madpilot> zcat[1], I think linspire stopped doing that
<zcat[1]> errr.. yeah, whatever.. someone deal with that?
<bazhang> bz0b: please dont do that
<JJtecj> how to uninstall wine?
<JJtecj> from terminal
<linux_is_backwar> need to install wine
<elkbuntu> ariqs, yes. now compare it to the other list
<shks> sudo apt-get wine
<zcat[1]> JJtecj: sudp aptitude remove wine
<shks> sudo apt-get install wine
<zcat[1]> Err sudo
<bazhang> so offtopic is open season in #ubuntu now?
<linux_is_backwar> any third part insatllers easy to use i can d/l
<zcat[1]> uninstall.. that would be apt-get remove :)
<armedking> Hey all i had to downgrade Wine to version 0.9.58 i used package from Wine manual install. but had to force install it. Now wine runs perfectly but is flagged as broken and synaptic wants to keep upgrading it. How do i solve this?
<nainef> hey is there a acroread package available?
<ariqs> I stopped, bazhang :P I'm itching to continue, but I can see it won't end until we both got kicked
<bazhang> nainef: in www.medibuntu.org
<zcat[1]> nainef: what's wrong with evince?
<nainef> nothing I love them all
<bazhang> ariqs: only you will elk is an (op)
<Jazman> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
<zcat[1]> there's an acroread package somewhere.. can't remember where though
<nainef> thanks bazhang
<Carbonflux> bazhang, I got the sound card working, thanks for the clues :)
<elkbuntu> bazhang, which might indicate the discussion is fine to have until it gets out of hand, no?
<bazhang> Carbonflux: you did? how did you do it?
<zcat[1]> can't think why anybody would want adobe's bloat when evince works so superbly
<bazhang> elkbuntu: who am I to judge? I am lowly helper here ;]
<kdorf> My media keys control my mic in volume instead of volume out :( any way to fix that?
<Madpilot> zcat[1], much as I love evince, acroread still prints better.
<Madpilot> evince for reading on-screen, acro for printing.
<zcat[1]> btw; you can edit pdf's in inkscape now too :)
<nett00n> hi, i have burned DVD of 8.04. now i'm copying it to my hard drive to .iso format. will be the md5 the same as on oficcial mirror?
<elkbuntu> ariqs, linux viruses are not something that can be run by anyone. those which can are viruses of the software such as openoffice or firefox, not linux.
<bz0b> Hey has anyone here seen problems with the installer after going into live mode?
<yacc> Now, that's sick. A DVD that stops ripping after exactly 2048MB. Guess somebody might think that he got a problem with the receiving filesystem *g*
<Jazman> so wahts an esay way to install stuff this stuff seem sto hard
<bazhang> thanks for the tip zcat[1]
<zcat[1]> nett00n: for complicated reasons (null padding the last disk block) probably not..
<Madpilot> Jazman, Applications->Add/Remove is hard?
<Jazman> dont work with stuff i d/l on my hardrive
<bazhang> Carbonflux: you really are not going to *share* how you broke the audigy voodoo? ;]
<yacc> Madpilot: it's a hard concept to people not used to systematic software packaging.
<Jazman> only stuff on ubuntu server like i have done already
<Carbonflux> bazhang, well, after reading a lot I noticed the most of the issues had been fixed in the current 8.04 formal release, but one guy had the same problem, turns out it was a sata drive cable interfering with the Audigy board, I went in a reseated everything and made sure there were not cables passing near the Audigy board and it detected it when I rebooted, and it worked. So 1) I just bumped something when adding a new drive for this install (
<Carbonflux>  which would not be unknown for me ) or 2) Audigy boards have noise issues with drive cables of all of things. 2) would be weird
<Madpilot> Jazman, that's not how Linux is set up to work. It took me some getting used to as well, when I left XP
<Jazman> i been used to windows
<yacc> ok, vobcopy did not work, mplayer -dumpstream next ;)
<zcat[1]> gah, I hate people who won't unlearn all their braindead windows ideas of how things should work
<Jazman> been years since i used ms dos
<bazhang> Carbonflux: yay!
<Carbonflux> :)
<corinth> Does the kubuntu-desktop metapackage install KDE4 now instead of KDE3?
<Jazman> what things to be easy
<bazhang> corinth: nay; for hardy it is kubuntu-kde4-desktop
 * M-A-G-O slaps PR3T0R|AN around a bit with a large trout
<Carbonflux> bazhang, seems like the Audigy issues really have been fixed, my first clue was that I am using the generic kernel
<zcat[1]> package management is just SO MUCH easier (and safer) than download-random-crap-from-wherever
<corinth> bazhang: Thanks baz!
<yacc> Jazman: the idea behind packaging software is not to have splashy installer screen, it's to manage software (add/remove/check).
<rohan> i want to install netbeans on linux, such that it's accessible to all the users. what is the optimal location? /opt?
<bazhang> Carbonflux: so get out of that vm ;]
<Carbonflux> bazhang, the machine in question is about a foot away heh
<newuser3> zcat[1]: btw    8.10 will have LTS status? when 7.10 will be not updated (like EoL status)?
<Jazman> well so far linux seems a waste of time
<bazhang> ;]
<yacc> Jazman: Certainly :)
<Jazman> then im resticed on what i can d/l
<Cale> Jazman: Huh?
<yacc> Jazman: no, you are not.
<zcat[1]> newuser3: 18 months, so April 2009?
<Cale> Jazman: What in particular are you trying to install?
<Jazman> wine
<bazhang> sorry jazman you can always go back to windows--> help in ##windows
<Carbonflux> bazhang, slowly building it up, clean this time I hope, its good to have IRC running on a different machine because of reboots :)
<Jazman> azeruas
<zcat[1]> Jazman: you're a waste of time
<_atomic> hi
<schitzo> hey
<yacc> Jazman: but if you want a distribution that somehow works, you usually should stick with prepackaged binaries, especially as a newbie.
<Cale> Jazman: Those are available in the package manager.
<Carbonflux> bazhang, I won't run IRC on in Windows tho heh
 * zcat[1]  Jazman!*@* added to ignore list.
<ere4si> !wine | Jazman
<ubot5> Jazman: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> that must be a long list ;]
<yacc> Jazman: btw, installing some random software on WinXP is not really a good idea, you just need one app to replace a DLL with an older version, ...
<ariqs> elk: nice, if true.
<Carbonflux> Ubuntu runs great in a VM
<Madpilot> Jazman, there's something over 18,000 packages in Ubuntu's software repositories... not much of a 'limit'
<yacc> Jazman: that's something that packaging handles for you.
<Carbonflux> its only using about 300meg total
<bazhang> nice Carbonflux
<Saint`Dia> I'm having trouble getting the new ubuntu to read my modem.
<zcat[1]> Bah.. ignoreing a troll doesn't help me not see all the people getting trolled
<ariqs> you guys should throw code::blocks in, It's a nice IDE
<newuser3> zcat[1]:  so 7.10 will end at april 2009? or you talking about Hardy.
<Jazman> well i have wine on my hard drive but how the hell install could get ti with synaptic
<ariqs> who is the troll, zcat? I'm not meaning to be if you mean me ;P
<schitzo> I'll think about it
<Jazman> im not a troll ib seen many on the mirc chat i normaly got
<zcat[1]> newuser3: 7.10 is a regular release, 18 months support.. 8.04 is LTS, supported 3 years on the desktop and 5 years for server
<Carbonflux> bazhang, of course I only get the cute wigglying windows on "real" hardware heh
<Don_Miguel> Hello All ...
<Don_Miguel> My problem: IDE (working) partitions not visible after Gutsy upgrade to Hardy on SATA  Paste: http://pastebin.com/m6cd001d4
<bazhang> Carbonflux: ;]
<Jazman> im trying to see what soo good about linux as i had ms monploy
<bazhang> ariqs: not you ;]
<Cale> Jazman: If synaptic is too hard, then try clicking Applications -> Add/Remove..., then in the "Show" dropdown, pick "All Available Applications", and then type "wine" into the search box, which should find it for you.
<Saint`Dia> Know where I can find out why the new Ubuntu does'nt read my modem at all when I try to use sudo wvdial, but when I ran the scanModem utility, it found it.
<Jazman> thats why ubuntu
<yacc> Jazman: Well, I think you should start to think and wonder to what you are used to.
<Cale> Jazman: Check the box next to "Wine Windows Emulator", and it'll be installed for you.
<Jazman> so add remove will do it of the hd
<plik> Jazman: just use the right tool for the task at hand, -- if that isn't Linux for you then move on
<Cale> Jazman: It'll download and configure it for you.
<Jazman> 2 secs on linux now
<bazhang> Jazman: this is a support channel-->if you wish to chit chat then please head to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<zcat[1]> can someone just kick jazman for obvious trolling already?
<Cale> Jazman: Similarly for azureus
<yacc> Jazman: you do realize that many things Windows user complain about do apply to Windows too, sometimes slightly differently. (E.g. a naked Windows comes without all the nice plugins that let you surf the Internet too)
<Jazman> well cat u have no idea about me
<Cale> Type "azureus" into the search box there, and check the box, and you're done :)
<yacc> Cale: you forgot the apply button ;)
<Saint`Dia> Azuraeus Vuze :P
<shashi__> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 Desktop. I want to go for fresh installation of 8.04 . In my existing 7.10 , i have about 50GB of data in my home directory. I don't have any place to take the backup of that much of data. My question is, when i am installing 8.04, is there any option Ubuntu gives to preserve the /home directory ?
<Cale> Well, yes, you need to apply the changes ;)
<Carbonflux> bazhang, VLC is broke tho, heh, but I expect that
<motin_0> can anyone help me restore my ctrl-key? is is malfunctioning: http://pastebin.com/f52280b82
<nwdz> how do i know if my wireless is working in Hardy?i'm having a HP 530 laptop...and that blue light dosent even light up..
<zcat[1]> shashi_not unless you had the foresight to put it on it's own partition
<ere4si> shashi_: if it is on it's own partition
<bazhang> shashi__: is it a seperate /home partition?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hello, i need someone help, when i boot up my comp, there's something wrong w/ my ubuntu, instead of going straight to the welcome login screen, it says some folder is missing
<justdave> anyone know how to change the name avahi uses to advertise the gnome vnc server?  It's advertising as "user's remote desktop on hostname" and I'd like it to just use "hostname".
<marion> Help Upgraded to 8.04 on Dell get Busy Box shell and initramfs what can I do to fix?
<yacc> nwdz: you should see it on the NetworkManager applet, top right side of the screen
<[DS]DragonSlayer> how do i recover w/out formatting?
<slowlearner> Anyone knows of any good data(database) modeling tool in ubuntu?
<jorge_> hello
<justdave> [DS]DragonSlayer: what folder does it say is missing?
<Steven1> Anyone know of a way to fix Firefox?
<shashi__> No, /home is part of my "root" / partition. I only have 2 partitions, one is swap and another is "root" .
<[DS]DragonSlayer> umm something etc/something i forgot
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'm running the live cd right now
<bazhang> shashi__: then best to upgrade via the net
<jorge_> anyone know how to manage tapes dds from ubuntu?
<nwdz> ok..yacc...but i in a wifi zone and tried iwlist wlan0 scan...it didnt detect anything...
 * zcat[1] wonders if you can do a 'resize, of the old root, install freesh in the freed space, then delete everything on the old partiton except /home, move /home/* to root on the old partiton, then remount it as /home
<milly1234> shashi_, I had to make a second partition by resizing the root partition while booted from a live cd, then copy everything over from the home directory, then on the install I told it to format the root directory, but not to format the new partition I copied everything over on
<[DS]DragonSlayer> any idea on how i can recover it w/out re-installing ubuntu
<nwdz> is it a problem with iwlwifi?
<Steven1> Been having so many problems with Firefox 3 beta 5 under Ubuntu Hardy. Anyone fixed it yet or know how to revert to FF 2?
<yacc> nwdz: perhaps you have the wlan hardware switch off?
<zcat[1]> well, that is how I might do it;
<JFerret> [DS]DragonSlayer: we need to know what package you were missing
<justdave> [DS]DragonSlayer: what else does it say just before it complains about the missing folder?
<bazhang> zcat[1]: a regular helper here put the iso on his hdd and mounted that to use; so what you say may be possible
<Cale> [DS]DragonSlayer: Well, it would help if people knew what directory was missing :)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it can't load something
<milly1234> Steven1, ff2 is in the repositories
<[DS]DragonSlayer> ok i'll be back
<cwillu> steven, what problems?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> let me reboot this comp and write down the stuff
<[DS]DragonSlayer> then i'll be back on my live cd
<JFerret> Steven1: there is a firefox 2 package in the repos > sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<Jazman> add remove good for installing of the net but it wont let me install of h/d
<Steven1> milly1234: But it still seems to open FF3 beta 5 when I use it.
<zcat[1]> bazhang: I know it's possible.. I just don't know if a non-guru is going to be able to juggle partitions like that
<marion> Need big help, I upgraded to 8.04 and now the machine (Dell) will not boot. I get a BusyBox prompt. What can I do to fix?
<cwillu> Steven1, rather (what problems are you having?)
<yacc> [DS]DragonSlayer: you are on the same box that is not booting *eeck*
<Steven1> JFerret: same as milly.
<Jazman> thans for ur help will be back latter
<nwdz> its on i think...if i switched it off...then the option Enable Wireless in NwMgr is not selected..
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'll be back
<bazhang> bye jazman
<Cale> Jazman: Right. Installing programs and packages that you've obtained some other way is different.
<Carbonflux> is Samba depreciated ?
<yacc> nwdz: any other devices to verify that the WLAN is really there?
<motin_0> can anyone help me restore my ctrl-key? is is malfunctioning: http://pastebin.com/f52280b82
<Jazman> zcat go find some more sheep
<Steven1> cwillu: Well it spontaneously crashes on sites that play video. It gives me a message about not being able to load the security component dude to permissions or lack of disc space.
<yacc> nwdz: as it happens not all hotspots cover every place one would expect.
<zcat[1]> hehe.. always fun helping ppl who dual-boot into Windows cos ubuntu on the same box has a problem... makes for some very long conversations at times
<cwillu> Steven1, okay, the crashes aren't actually ff3;  it's a bug in adobe's flashplayer, interacting with pulseaudio
<Steven1> cwillu: It spontaneously crashes on almost any site actually. Gmail, and several others.
<Steven1> cwillu: Anyway to fix that?
<iiiioooo> The "black windows" bug of compiz-fusion  still exist. Is there anyone knows how to fix it?
<cwillu> sec
<nwdz> yacc: ohh yea...my friendz laptop running windows is connected to it though..i installed wifi-radar also...still i cant see any network here..
<zcat[1]> Steven1: weird.. ff3b5 is rock solid here and I use gmail all the time
<cwillu> there's hopefully going to be a fix from adobe soon, as the workaround is kinda ugly (still need a sec though)
<Madpilot> iiiioooo, ditch compiz for a sane window manager like metacity?
<Cale> Has anyone tried the sun java browser plugin in Hardy? I'm having strange problems getting it to work.
<yacc> nwdz: hmm.
<cwillu> Steven1, can you check if you have libflashsupport installed in synaptic?
<zcat[1]> well, rock solid apart from flash locking up regularly, but it's just as bad in ff2
<Steven1> zcat[1]: Yeah. I thought that maybe it was disc space so I freed up a couple hundred megs.
<BhaalWK> Anyone else having problems with audacious???  Ever since I upgraded to hardy, audacious segfaults...  Anyone know if this is common?
<nwdz> yacc: is it any configure problem that am having here or something else.?
<yacc> iwlist accepts wlan0?
<Steven1> cwillu: Sure. Holdon.
<Ziroday> iiiioooo: try on #compiz-fusion
<newuser3> Shashi_: Im guessing using Gparted liveCD, make new partition; move data to  new partition.
<napnap> hi all
<nwdz> yacc: and yes...am having Intel 3945 wireless...
<milly1234> Steven1, mine did that too until I removed libflashsupport because somehow flash using pulseaudio caused the crashes
<Steven1> cwillu: Yeah I have it.
<hulley> have new install or Hardy, it did not auto config mt graphics or monitor correctly, cannot find an option to change it
<cwillu> uninstall it
<Cale> BhaalWK: I did
<nwdz> yacc: yea it does...
<milly1234> pulseaudio seems to make flash crash, which in turn crashes firefox 3
<zcat[1]> Steven1: gmail do a lot of javascript / java I think.. might pay to make sure java is up to date? Or not gnu's java replacement?
<Steven1> Ok
<Madpilot> iiiioooo, as a general rule, ask before PMing someone. thanks.
<bazhang> nwdz: there is an upstream fix in the works for that card
<BhaalWK> Cale: Same problem?  segfault?
<Cale> BhaalWK: removing the crossfade plugin worked for me
<cwillu> Steven1, now, what sucks about uninstalling it is that then flash can't share the audio with anything else
<fidz> hi
<Cale> BhaalWK: Kind of a sucky workaround, but it worked.
<plik> BhaalWK: I wasn't impressed with Audacious - anything odd in a dir you drag to playlist and it stops, where as xmms would just carry on and play what it could
<Madpilot> zcat[1], gmail is javascript, not java at all...
<yacc> nwdz: ah, the joys of old hardware that I enjoy *eg*
<Steven1> cwillu: What does that mean?
<zcat[1]> Madpilot: ahhh, 'k
<yacc> nwdz: sorry, that particular pain will probably happen later this year sometime.
<cwillu> Steven1, so it'll not play sound (and sometimes video will not start because of that) while anything else is using the audio (i.e., totem open, music playing in rhythmbox, etc)
<milly1234> cwillu, unless your soundcard supports hardware mixing.
<BhaalWK> Cale: Yeah, *just* noticed something about that in a google
<cwillu> milly1234, I tend to simplify, and let them be really happy if it turns out to work anyway :p
<napnap> I'm new to ubuntu, and I search a link to install nice desktop effect (Xgl & compiz or other if exist) anyone can send me a link which explain how to set up that ? I've found this link http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/xgl_gnome but me I've Hardy Heron , thanks a lot
<milly1234> mine works fine... sound mixes with other things playing
<yacc> nwdz: currently my laptop 3yrs old, no known hardware problems ;)
<Steven1> zcat[1]: How do I check that? And also maybe if I switched it with the gnu java? How would I do that?
<BhaalWK> plik: I havent had that happen, but with xmms, yes, it just skipped and went on, was quite handy
<inertial> anyone else having problems with firefox 3 beta in hardy not redrawing the page when you change tabs?
<Madpilot> iiiioooo, and yes, if you're not running compiz in Ubuntu, you're running metacity. Not flashy, but it's generally solid
<BhaalWK> Cale: Thanks for the tip anyhow
<Steven1> cwillu: So if I watch YouTube. I wont hear sound or if I do I wont see video?
<zcat[1]> Steven1: I'm probably on the wrong track .. see what other ppl suggest in here :)
<cwillu> Steven1, it'll work fine if you don't have anything else playing sound
<marion> Is anyone able to help me with a real mess up of an upgrade?
<Steven1> zcat: Ok
<Baxtor> Hey guys, im just fiddling round with the new Ubuntu (awesome btw loving it so much) , does anyone know where the 'Welcome Message' under Login Window Preferences is shown?
<nwdz> yacc: man i think its only this chipset having problems...Broadcom and other dont...
<Steven1> cwillu: Ok then no problem I guess.
<cwillu> zcat[1], believe it or not, gmail can use flash (I think it's just ads though)
<chazco> Hi.. how long does it usually take for a bug to go from triaged to being fixed?
<algyz> I have 3 keyboard layouts, but everytime I'm starting, one of them disappearing and layout switching is not working (it's in Hardy)
<cwillu> Steven1, you'll probably want to install flashblock
<Madpilot> iiiioooo, did you not read what I said about ASKING before PMing someone?
<milly1234> Steven1, remove the package libflashsupport, it might make sound be problomatic with flash, but it might not if you have a good sound card that supports hardware mixing
<milly1234> but ff3 will be a bit more stable
<Steven1> cwillu: Flashblock? Why? What does that do?
<cwillu> Steven1, mainly so that you don't have to go hunting for the tab that has a flash advert that's causing the audio to not work in rhythmbox :p
<BhaalWK> Cale: Where do I disable the plugin?  which config file?
<nwdz> hulley: reboot your system using the recovery-mode kernel option..there you can reconfigure you Xserver
<Steven1> milly1234: I did.
<hulley> thanks
<nwdz> yacc: and u have any idea about this freezing problem in 8.04?
<zcat[1]> Baxtor: /etc/gdm/somewhere?
<Carbonflux> can anyone tell me if Samba is depreciated ? and if so what should I be using now ?
<cwillu> Steven1, libflashsupport isn't installed by default anymore, so when they get it fixed, hopefully the update will apply to you automatically
<zcat[1]> Baxtor: /etc/gdm/gdm-conf.custom
<cwillu> Carbonflux, in what way, from nautilus?
<Cale> BhaalWK: remove the audacious-crossfade package
<Baxtor> cheers zcat
<BhaalWK> Cale: True...
<iiiioooo> baxtor, you can change the welcome message in "system -system management -login window"
<BhaalWK> Thanks
<milly1234> one way to test it is to head over to youtube, play a video and try and play a song in your music playing program of choice  after you start the youtube video
<DATmafia> to change my screen resolution using virtual box i was informed that a guest package can be used. how do i use this?:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/misc/virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-openvz
<calc> no #ubuntu+1 yet, intrepid is open :\
<zcat[1]> iiiioooo: I was going to asy that, but I think he meant 'where is it stored' ;)
 * calc updates his machine to intrepid now
<x1250> calc: I didn't know, I'll upgrade then :)
<Carbonflux> cwillu, well, when I installed sambafs last time it said it was depreciated and I should use something else.
<nwdz> anyone having this freezing problem in Hardy?
<Carbonflux> CIIF's ?
<iiiioooo> is that so
<cwillu> cifs
<Carbonflux> ah ok
<iiiioooo> freezing problem?
<Carbonflux> I am doing a new install now
<[DS]DragonSlayer> ok i am back w/ my problem
<Carbonflux> I wanted to use the righ version
<Carbonflux> I ignored it last time
<cwillu> Carbonflux, afaik, samba is still supported;  smbfs is deprecated, but cifs is supported in the kernel.  From within gnome, smb:// url's have far better support than cifs or smbfs mounts however (and there's a gvfs plugin to allow non-gnome apps to directly use gnome stuff as a fuse mountpoint)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it says
<ackbahr> Yashy: Sorry, I had to leave to take care of my daughter.... Any luck with your Nvidia problem so far?
<cwillu> Carbonflux, you're just referring to smbfs package?
<xst> After upgrading from gutsy to hardy I use the "hardware manager" to install the "ATI accelerated graphics driver" but it writes "Not in use" next to it? I have rebooted and everything. What to do?
<yacc> nwdz: which freezing problem?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> kinit: name_to_dev_t (/dev/disk/by-uuid/debf4aea-f1ef-4732-b545-7372ffcea9bd) = sbd7 (8,23)
<Carbonflux> cwillu, is the smbfs require to use the smbmount command ? that is really my main issue.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> kinit: trying to resume (line above)
<iiiioooo> how to highlight those message sent to me in this chanel?
<Carbonflux> required*
<[DS]DragonSlayer> kinit: no resume image
<[DS]DragonSlayer> doing normal boot
<Beefeater> is it possible to reboot the keyboard , shift, ctrl and tab just stopped working
<[DS]DragonSlayer> then all i can do is the terminal
<[DS]DragonSlayer> no GUI
<Madpilot> iiiioooo, anything with your nick in it should be highlighted...
<Steven1> cwillu: I think that fixed it. I can't turn on the sound to test it right now though. My wife and son are sleeping nearby.
<slackd00d> what is ubuntu intrepid
<[DS]DragonSlayer> so how do i fix it?
<newuser3> we need more info about freezing problem
<milly1234> Steven1, they may eventually fix libflashsupport, so maybe eventually you can reinstall it
<cwillu> Carbonflux, yes, that's deprecated.  If at all possible, use cifs mounts instead (they're largely the same)
<Madpilot> slackd00d, nickname for the planned next version
<cwillu> Carbonflux, are you mainly running from command line?
<yacc> nwdz: on my laptop I noticed one thing, Hardy installer seems to have strongly oversized swap, which makes badly behaving apps in effect kill the system (because with 6GB swap, it can take days before the OOM killer kills a misbehaving app).
<cwillu> Steven1, k
<Steven1> milly1234: Yeah...hopefully so.
<slackd00d> Madpilot: thanks
<bz0b> msg nickserv identify
<bz0b> msg nickserv identify bz0b
<Carbonflux> cwillu, so I should install samba and cifs but not smbfs right ? yes mostly from the command line not fstab
<cwillu> milly1234, I'd expect when adobe fixes the plugin, they'll make ubuntu-desktop depend on libflashsupport again, which will automatically reinstall it
<nwdz> yacc: my system just gets stuck sometimes...it happened 4,5 times past two days after i installed it... it dosent respond to any keypress..not even ctrl-Alt-bksp
<iiiioooo> er.......... maybe  I should come back latter. I must learn some command of IRC  first.
<cwillu> Carbonflux, sorry, I meant vs a gnome session
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hey yacc so did u read what i wrote?
<milly1234> cwillu, hope so.
<cwillu> but yes
<iiiioooo> bye
<Steven1> cwillu: It still crashes when I try to navigate to gmail though. But the Youtube videos seems to work.
<cwillu> Steven1, what video chipset?
<Carbonflux> cwillu, I use gnome a lot yes, is there a way to do all of this thru gui ?
<SpinachHead> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 |   error message when installing.  Even disable floppy in BIOS.  Anyone know anything about this?
<cwillu> Carbonflux, one sec, but yes :)
<bz0b> hey guys i installed this shockwave plugin via firefox but i cant seem to find it to remove it, but i can disable it in firefox, how do i actually get rid of that
<Steven1> cwillu: I don't know what a chipset is. But I have a ATI Radeon X850 Video Card.
<cwillu> Steven1, okay, there's another fix for that, but one sec
<Steven1> cwillu: Ok cool
<cwillu> Carbonflux, gvfs is the new replacement for gnome-vfs (big stability improvements, etc)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> can someone please help me w/ my bootup problem?
<Steven1> cwillu: Wow it crashed and I was just sitting on the homepage that time.
<cwillu> Carbonflux, and as an added bonus, if you install gvfs-fuse, then you'll get a .gvfs folder in your home directory, which will have a folder for each gnome mount
<cwillu> Steven1, run it from a command line, and pastebin me the output when it crashes
<cwillu> !pastebin | Steven1
<ubot5> Steven1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Steven1> cwillu: What's the command? Firefox?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> what does it mean when i boot up and it says kinit: no resume image
<cwillu> yes
<milly1234> lowercase: firefox
<ere4si> [DS]DragonSlayer: did you recently install vid drivers?
<cwillu> Carbonflux, you should be able to enter a url in nautilus as smb://<host>/<share>
<[DS]DragonSlayer> no
<Carbonflux> cwillu, just sudo apt-get install gvfs ?
<Steven1> cwillu: OK hopefully I can navigate to pastebin alright lol.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> all i did was restart
<[DS]DragonSlayer> and it screw up
<cwillu> Carbonflux, you already have gvfs (for within nautilus and any other gnome app), so smb:// urls should work
<yacc> [DS]DragonSlayer: my hint would be to boot with the Live CD and see what's on your disc.
<Carbonflux> cwillu, ah you mean in the default install ? nice I will try it on a network share right now
<[DS]DragonSlayer> what do u mean yacc?
<yacc> [DS]DragonSlayer: The no resume image message is normal, meaning just that early stages of booting decided that you are not resuming a hibernate state.
<skaslev> ﻿Hello! Does anybody know how to disable the default Gnome key bindings to Alt-V and Alt-N, so they don't mess up with emacs?
<cwillu> Carbonflux, if you need support for other apps (command line, non-gnome compliant apps), then you can install gvfs-fuse, which will let them access those mounts via /home/carbonflux/.gvfs/<share name>
<cwillu> Carbonflux, if you've got other linux boxes, then sftp:// works too :)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> yeah it takes me to the terminal
<yacc> [DS]DragonSlayer: But after that you should be getting more ;)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> but what do i do there?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> yes it ask me to login
<Malteiner> hi there, does anybody of you know how i can change the application that starts up in gnome if i connect my ipod? i already managed to change it in the past, but can't remeber anymore (would lik to have amarok instead of rhytmbox)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> once i login
<cwillu> Carbonflux, well, sftp works if you have openssh-server installed o[n the target I should say
<yacc> nwdz: well, any disc activity (I do not mean heavy)
<Don_Miguel> Repeat #1: My problem: IDE (working) partitions not visible after Gutsy net-upgrade to Hardy on SATA  Paste: http://pastebin.com/m6cd001d4
<[DS]DragonSlayer> all i get is terminal, and i don't know what to do next
<[DS]DragonSlayer> because all i can do is use terminal
<Steven1> cwillu: http://pastebin.org/32722
<yacc> [DS]DragonSlayer: Oh, depending upon the messages around you could e.g. type startx on the prompt?
<cwillu> Steven1, looking
<rohan> how do i get fonts in java to be anti aliased? basically, i want them to be using sub pixel rendering, as this is a laptop. and by java i mean java apps like netbeans
<markybob> is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<vlt> !acroread
<[DS]DragonSlayer> so i type start?
<ubot5> Factoid acroread not found
<Steven1> cwillu: Ok
<Don_Miguel> the ubuntu pastebin at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org  was not accessible earlier
<nwdz> yacc: yea...it runs a bit..not much though...sometimes it get stuck and then works again..
<milly1234> Steven1,  all I see is a theme problem and a seg fault, doubt the theme is related to gmail problems
<yacc> nwdz: E.g. I had a case of f-spot "killing" my box. Some stracing suggests that a broken jpg managed to make f-spot to go balistic memory-wise. With 1GB swap it manages to crash after some minutes. With 6GB swap I never figured out how long till OOM kills it ;)
<cwillu> Steven1, open firefox, go to tools | add-ons | plugins, find 'shockwave flash', and hit the disable button
<yacc> nwdz: you should check if you are having problems with run away apps.
<cwillu> Steven1, restart firefox, and then see if you can still make it crash
<Steven1> milly1234: No. It's been having that theme problem for some time now. But I don't know.
<Steven1> cwillu: Hitting addons crashes it.
<cwillu> !?
<yacc> nwdz: the sick thing about f-spot was that it did not have heavy disc usage, while at the same time it seems to have stolen all memory from the rest of system. Frozen mouse pointer, and so on.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> helllllo
<markybob> damnit.  is http://packages.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<nwdz> yacc: i check all logs...nothing is written about the freezing thing...pretty wierd though...
<cwillu> Steven1, firefox -safe-mode, and do the same
<Steven1> cwillu: Ok Finally got the plugins menu and disabled Shockwave Flash.
<yacc> nwdz: well, how long does the freeze keep? Are apps terminated? What's the output of free after a freeze?
<cwillu> markybob, not letting me connect, although I can still update and install packages
<nwdz> yacc: so is it f-spot? i havent used it though....
<josep> anybody knows how to add ed2klinks to firefox 3??
<yacc> nwdz: no, f-spot was one example => anything else that misbehaves can cause sorrow.
<nwdz> yacc: normally i just restarted my system...i didnt check the system monitor yet regarding this...ohh...yea ...the gdesklets-python thing is also crashing...
<kate321> Hello, i would like to download Ubuntu from the main website , i can find only version 8.04 LTS does this is the latest version ?
<cwillu> kate321, yes
<nwdz> yacc: do you think python is the prblem?
<Steven1> cwillu: New error http://pastebin.org/32723
<yacc> nwdz: python is almost for sure not the problem, being a language, but some app written in Python might be a problem.
<lassegul> kate321: yes its the latest.
<yacc> nwdz: probably not although, as Python has automatic memory management.
<cwillu> Steven1, you've got a weird system
<yacc> nwdz: how much RAM do you have?
<kahrytan> What is the  package for glibc?
<yacc> nwdz: how often do the crashes happen?
<Steven1> cwillu: Yeah. I know. I was thinking of starting over again.
<cwillu> yacc, python programs can certainly have memory leaks, just not quite as many as c apps
<nwdz> yacc: yea..i mean gdesklets...cos ths app consumes lots of memory when i checked..
<cwillu> Steven1 do you have preload or prelink installed?
<Steven1> cwillu: But I've done that so many times. I really am not looking forward to it again.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i hve a small problem i was hoping someone could help me with - I am running Ybuntu 7.10 on a PIII 1.2 G CPU w/256RAM now of tcourse  this isnt enough Ram to run Live CD so I had to use the ALT CD. A lot of u will thinking im crazy running this os on this comp but ubunut functions MUCH better and FASTER than Xubuntu did on it. Ther only glitch i have is the initial softwar update, its to big for my comp to handle - it locks up and wont even ge
<Steven1> cwillu: I don't know what those are?
<yacc> cwillu: I know, it's just a different kind of memory leak ;) (been doing python as it happens for over a decade ;) )
<nwdz> yacc: the crashes are random...but works proper after the restart
<yacc> nwdz: but how often
<cwillu> Steven1, what is Mac4Lin?
<dubby> hey anyone, is having both ufw and iptables on the same system ok, inefficient, or what?
<yacc> nwdz: see privmsg
<cwillu> dubby, ufw uses iptables afaik
<Steven1> cwillu: Stuff that makes Ubuntu look like Mac
<cwillu> Steven1, where did you get it from?
<kahrytan> What is the  package for glibc?
<Steven1> cwillu: I believe there is a link on the ubuntu forums
<yacc> nwdz: basically if it's memory related, reducing the amount of memory (swap in this case) should trigger it more often and make it easier to reproduce.
<cwillu> Steven1, and that helps me how?  :p
<nwdz> yacc: lemme turn off the swap and check...
<yacc> nwdz: actually, it might make your box even usuable, because without swap the OOM-killer will start its work way faster.
<cwillu> nwdz, you getting random applications closing?
<Steven1> cwillu: I don't know. You asked me where I got it. That's where.
<Oprtz> i use a picture for skydome, when i restart my ubuntu machine, the desktop cube dont show the picture, every time i need background picture i set it in CCSm
<nwdz> as for today..no crash yet..
<cwillu> Steven1, I was hoping you had the actual link :p
<cwillu> anyways
<cwillu> Steven1, I'm working on a hunch, but how easy is it to uninstall?
<Steven1> cwillu: I installed it a long time ago.
<yacc> nwdz: it's usually, IMHE, not the oom-kill that is the biggest hassle, but using up all the swap (==trashing) that can take a very very long time.
<nwdz> c‎willu:nopes...except for gdesklets..
<newuser3> zcat[1] and everyone: thks for info l'm outta here,bye
<jorge_> anyone know how to restore a backup from a tape
<jorge_> ?
<emptychair> Is it possible to run Ubuntu hardy heron from an external hard drive on a mac?
<Steven1> cwillu: Hard apparently. I can't seem to install any emerald themes over it.
<whiteeagle> Ok, this is very strange yesterday I could do an upgrade and the upgrader could pass to the stage where it tells me that the upgrade will take how many MBs and how much time and it asked me do I want to continue, but I had something that came up and I said "n" and the installer quit, today my internet connection (as you can see) is fine but I can't pass thru the second step, because I get this http://rafb.net/p/wtGlrx82.txt
<cwillu> Steven1, I'm just tempted to blame it
<Steven1> cwillu: What did you mean by did I have preload or prelink? Should I install those?
<cwillu> Steven1, can you make up a new user, log in as them, and see if firefox still crahses?
<cwillu> Steven1, no, don't install them
<Steven1> cwillu: Possibly it's an idea. But I don't know how to uninstall it.
<emptychair> Is it possible to run Ubuntu hardy heron from an external hard drive on a mac?
<cwillu> Steven1, prelink can cause weird crashes if a library is updated without it knowing about it
<cwillu> Steven1, do the new user thing
<whiteeagle> !repeat | emptychair
<ubot5> emptychair: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<milly1234> cwillu, he has it installed in: /home/steven/.themes/Mac4Lin_GTK_v0.4/
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  i hve a small problem i was hoping someone could help me with - I am running Ybuntu 7.10 on a PIII 1.2 G CPU w/256RAM now of tcourse  this isnt enough Ram to run Live CD so I had to use the ALT CD. A lot of u will thinking im crazy running this os on this comp but ubunut functions MUCH better and FASTER than Xubuntu did on it. Ther only glitch i have is the initial softwar update, its to big for my comp to handle - it locks up and wont even g
<Steven1> cwillu: Ok. I'll try that.
<nwdz> ya﻿cc: wow..without swap, this thing crawls
<oddalot> whiteeagle try changing the repositories from the main one
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Oprtz:  what is skydome????
<milly1234> at least the gtk bit of it, don't know if there is other stuff
<Malteiner> mylast: didn't find it at first because in the newer version of gnome that is used in hardy heron the setting isn't under "System -> Preferences -> Removable media" any longer but can be found in the settings of nautilus
<whiteeagle> oddalot: in software sources??
<oddalot> whiteeagle yeah
<a_c_1> is there another room for asking questions about ubuntu64?
<kaf_> boring
<cwillu> nwdz, if you just turned off swap with stuff in swap, you're gonna get a performance hit while it pages everything back into memory, but it should be temporary
<whiteeagle> oddalot: change them to what?
<whiteeagle> oh
<whiteeagle> wait
<oddalot> i use ubunturocks
<Oprtz> its advanne desktop effects for Desktop cube
<whiteeagle> I have some hardy repos
<cmol> Hey.. Do anybody know anything about the usplash?
<kahrytan> What is the  package for glibc?
<cwillu> nwdz, note that you'll still get paging with no swap, as app images and the like are still swapped (they just don't go to a swap partition)
<whiteeagle> should I remove them?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> can no one tell me how to do updates in the terminal???????
<whiteeagle> cmol: do tell?
<whiteeagle> N1N31NCHN41L5: what updates
<nwdz> cwillu: yea... thats rite...now its better..
<kaf_> What linux web site is in?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> when u first load the os - initial
<whiteeagle> N1N31NCHN41L5: just do sudo apt-get update then do sudo apt-get upgrade, for upgrading to hardy just do sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<nwdz> cwillu: 416 Mb out of 495 mb
<emptychair> @N1N31NCHN41L5 -- sudo apt-get update
<ubot5> emptychair: Error: "N1N31NCHN41L5" is not a valid command.
<slowlearner> Anyone knows of any good data(database) modeling tool in ubuntu?
<whiteeagle> oddalot: I have a lot of hardy repos, should I remove them all?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> not to upgsre to hardy but to install gutsy gibbons updates
<whiteeagle> oddalot: and I am still running gutsy
<N1N31NCHN41L5> will sudo aptitude upgade work also?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> uprade
<cwillu> N1N31NCHN41L5, yes
<Oprtz> i want to minimize the screen resoultion of my ubuntu login screen to 1024 x 768, its larger than that, what to do ?
<oddalot> whiteeagle....i don't know, if it says it's a network error the repo might of gone down or something
<Steve^> I have some ext3 paritions.. how can I mount them as read/write?  The gnome links seem to only do it read only
<N1N31NCHN41L5> da*mn cant spell - upgrade
<slowlearner> Anyone knows of any good data(database) modeling tool in ubuntu?
<Steven1> cwillu: I logged in as a second dummy account and all the Mac4Lin stuff is gone.
<kahrytan> What is the  package for glibc-2.1?
<cwillu> kahrytan, libglib...
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Steven1> cwillu: Did you see my message through all the 'left the room'?
<cmol> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<whiteeagle> oddalot: and I am still running gutsy?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i was trying to do sudo aptitude install upgrade
<Carbonflux> cwillu, do I need samba to expose shares
<cwillu> Steve^, no, but I did now :p
<whiteeagle> oddalot: mistake
<whiteeagle> nevermind
<cwillu> bah Steven1 ^^^^^
<whiteeagle> everyone, I have the official hardy repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and I am running gutsy and I can't upgrade to hardy because of an unknown reason ( http://rafb.net/p/wtGlrx82.txt ), so, should I remove all of them or not?
<oddalot> k
<kahrytan> cwillu,  nope. nothing in there for 2.1
<cwillu> Steven1, does firefox still crash under that user?
<cwillu> kahrytan, no idea then, sorry
<cmol> whiteeagle: got my messages?
<Steven1> cwillu: Let me check.
<kahrytan> cwillu,  i got 2.0 and 2.1
<whiteeagle> cmol: ??
<N1N31NCHN41L5> has ANYONE tried OpenGEU????
<cmol> usplash!
<cwillu> Carbonflux, I think so (if you open the 'shares' control panel, it should prompt to install the right packages)
<whiteeagle> cmol: please resend them
 * Don_Miguel needs SLEEP ... C U folks later in the day  Bye for now ...
<nwdz> Steve^ : u can mount them as read and write... it worked for me... just that the directory that you mount your partit‭ion shulf be RW for you...
<whiteeagle> cmol: oh
<Steven1> cwillu: No...and websurfing is far faster
<whiteeagle> what about it
<oddalot> whiteeagle   system->admin->software sources
<cwillu> Steven1, well, that narrows things down a bit
<whiteeagle> I removed usplash and my computer boots up very faster
<whiteeagle> oddalot: yes
<whiteeagle> oddalot: should I remove those which have hardy in its name, or not?
<Steven1> cwillu: Any way I could get my normal user like this one?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it came with my Linux Pro maga and was wondering if its worth a try
<cmol> whiteeagle: usplash stops at "reading files needed to boot" and then boots on in text mode
<milly1234> is usplash what ubuntu uses as that graphical boot thing with the line under the Ubuntu logo?
<cwillu> Steven1, that's always the trick :p
<oddalot> whiteeagle change the download from
<cwillu> Steven1, back on your normal user, run firefox -P
<Carbonflux> cwillu, I don't even see a shares panel in the admin menu
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sorry Linux User & Developer mag
<cwillu> Steven1, and make a new profile
<cwillu> Carbonflux, one sec
<whiteeagle> oddalot: what do you mean by that
<kahrytan> cwillu, libgtk-1.2 ... where is it
<whiteeagle> where is ubotu?
<Steven1> cwillu: Holdon. Going to log back in on my normal user.
<cmol> whiteeagle: I made som changes to my swaps UUID in fstab according to a bug repport on launchpad..
<shthap3ns> hello everyone
<oddalot> whiteeagle click software sources....then it says "download from" change that
<whiteeagle> cmol: can you revert to original?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> when u install it you install ubutnu 7.70 Gutsy Gibbon but theyve added Enlightenment and E17?? i think, anyone gave it a whirl yet??
<cwillu> Carbonflux, if you open nautilus and right click on a folder, do you see 'sharing options'?
<whiteeagle> and see what happens? cmol
<kahrytan> cwillu,  wait
<cmol> whiteeagle: original fstab?
<Carbonflux> cwillu, yes I do
<shthap3ns> can anyone kindly tell me how i can tell if my hardware raid is working in ubuntu?
 * kahrytan nudges Carbonflux 
<cwillu> shthap3ns, define hardware raid
 * Carbonflux tickles kahrytan 
<whiteeagle> cmol: yes
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so no ideas on the OpenGEU ubuntu project????
<whiteeagle> cmol: just see will the system boot in visual mode
<shthap3ns> raid1, 2x500gb drives. i set it up in the motherboard's bios, then proceeded to install ubuntu
<shthap3ns> when i installed it asked me which drive i wanted to install onto, which made me question whether or not it's working
<cmol> whiteeagle: i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and thats when it happend, so if the old fstab i stored somewhere i'd could?
<cwillu> shthap3ns, most motherboard 'hardware raid' isn't actually hardware raid (in that hardware raid is transparent to the os, where as hardware raid relies on extensive os support)
<cwillu> shthap3ns, under linux, 'software raid' is recommended over mb raid
<cwillu> shthap3ns, it's possible to make it work, but it's not really worth it (the software raid tends to get better performance)
<whiteeagle> cmol: I think that gedit stores a hidden backup in the folder
<N1N31NCHN41L5> emptychair - thanz its upgarding now FAST - sometimes NO GUI is the ONLY way to go
<whiteeagle> cmol: I think it ended with a ~
<whiteeagle> cmol: that saved me a lot of times
<Carbonflux> cwillu, I don't see anyway to actually use cifs
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fogive spelling -  = vicodin,valium
<Carbonflux> cwillu, other then as a protocol
<cwillu> Carbonflux, that dialog should set up a samba share, I don't know whether it requires samba to be installed first though;  try setting up a guest share and see if you can connect via smb://localhost/share-name
<shthap3ns> cwillu: oh, i was advised to use hardware over software -- i was told that it was like a video card versus software rendering?
<cwillu> shthap3ns, yes, but mb raid isn't hardware raid :)
<elhoir> hello, does anyone knows what is happening with getdeb repository?
<shthap3ns> doh!
<whiteeagle> elhoir: ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> anyopne use Puppy?
<cwillu> shthap3ns, there's a world of difference between a card with true raid support and what passes for raid support on a mobo
<elhoir> whiteeagle: www.getdeb.net, its repository does not work yet
<Carbonflux> cifs is the protocol used by windows for shares, ok, but that is supported by samba, so why is the smbmount depreciated and a message say to use cifs, it should already be using cifs thru samba.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> me JUST figured out why Compiz no worked - i was setting it a x16 bit colour not 24 - derrrrrrr
<shthap3ns> cwillu: could you kindly direct me to some documentation on configuring software raid in ubuntu?
<Carbonflux> anyway, this is not making sense to me, I better read some more heh
<zcat[1]> cwillu: 'fake raid' -- all the nonportability of hardware raid with none of the performance advantages :)
<whiteeagle> elhoir: why not contact them?
<whiteeagle> @ getdeb.net
<ackbahr> Hello again everyone, I'm looking for a way to get rid completely of my nvidia/ATI drivers (don't even know which is installed....) to start it over again. Anyone could help me do this?
<ubot5> whiteeagle: Error: "getdeb.net" is not a valid command.
<cwillu> zcat[1], -> shthap3ns
<oddalot> lol
<zcat[1]> yeah..
<whiteeagle> @ubotu
<ubot5> whiteeagle: Error: "ubotu" is not a valid command.
<cmol> whiteeagle: I found the file, but is that from before my update from gutsy to hardy?
<Carbonflux> there is no cifmount command ether
<Carbonflux> maybe just mount ?
<cwillu> Carbonflux, cifs is mounted via the normal mount command
<cwillu> yes
<Carbonflux> blaa!
<whiteeagle> cmol: I don't know exactly
<elhoir> whiteeagle: how?
<cwillu> mount //foo/bar /mount/point -t cifs
<Carbonflux> cwillu, thanks :)
<whiteeagle> elhoir: by mail
<cwillu> with a tonne of options to allow other things
<whiteeagle> elhoir: ;)
<cwillu> Carbonflux, now, what font are you using?  I need to go yell at somebody :p
<cwillu> shthap3ns, one sec
<cwillu> bah
<shthap3ns> zcat[1], cwillu: thanks! good to know that. maybe i should've done more research :/
<zcat[1]> software raid in ubuntu is really easy to set up.. just use the alternative disk and it's pretty intuative
<cwillu> ubotu?  where art thou, ubotu?
<elhoir> whiteeagle: ok i am writing it right now LOL thanks hehe
<cmol> whiteeagle: I have made changes to the file afterwards so i persume it would be that version of the file i'd revert?
<cwillu> shthap3ns, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid is in theory the right place to look, but I'm not sure if its up to date
<shthap3ns> what do you mean use the alternative disk? i'm quite the linux noob. it took me 2 days to figure out how to set permissions with samba correctly
<Carbonflux> cwillu, heh, default xchat font, heh I understand the "condition" that requires precision in language, lots of new brain research about it, so its not your fault :)
<whiteeagle> cmol: yes
<zcat[1]> I don't think I've ever seen a genuine hardware raid controller...
<shthap3ns> cwillu: thanks, i'll look around too
<whiteeagle> cmol: in that case yes
<smmagic> lol bad ubuntu
<zcat[1]> seen plenty of fake raid ones
<cwillu> zcat[1], all our servers had them at my last job
<cwillu> cost as much as a computer does nowadays
<cwillu> but it's nice to have hotswap completely transparent to the os
<cmol> whiteeagle: Damn.. And the guys at launchpad doesn't answer..
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Oprtz:   this i know - but what is skydome - ive selected itr a few times and it does NADA
<whiteeagle> have you heard? Hans reiser convicted of first degree murder
<zcat[1]> actually no, I have on old netfinity in the garage that's got genuine raid...
<shthap3ns> "These systems are not extremely desirable for use with Ubuntu; the completely software raid described above is better." -- does this mean i should turn off the RAID options in the mobo bios?
<zcat[1]> and a 450MHz CPU
<Cyr4x> i've got a sound issue
<cwillu> zcat[1], actually tripped me up once, because one of the live cd's I used had native support for the controller, and so showed me the actual drives as devices as well as the logical devices
<Cyr4x> swapped channels
<cwillu> N1N31NCHN41L5, look up when you're switching desktops on the cube via the mouse
<cwillu> shthap3ns, yes.  However, are you dual booting?
<shthap3ns> no, i'm not
<rohan> hi.. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/222567 ---> can someone please confirm this bug?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Oprtz:   what effect is it supposed toi have
<Cyr4x> i've got an amplifier connected to my sb audigy card
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 222567 in apt "System hangs momentarily while using apt-get or aptitude" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu> shthap3ns, okay
<DistroJockey> N1N31NCHN41L5: skydome is a pic that goes behind your rotating cube
<cwillu> shthap3ns, obviously, a linux software raid isn't readable by windows
<N1N31NCHN41L5> does it show something above cube when u rotate usnig mouse???
<Cyr4x> to "front speakers" nest
<shthap3ns> cwillu: should i already reinstall ubuntu after i change it back?
<zcat[1]> N1N31NCHN41L5: pretty background behind the cube.. you can set an image or the default is a colour gradient
<shthap3ns> or, rather, will i need to?
<cwillu> shthap3ns, the server install cd can handle making the software automatically (and installing ubuntu-desktop will give you a normal desktop after)
<Cyr4x> and i have swapped channels left is right and right is left
<Carbonflux> cwillu, the brain can't handle the phase problems when decoding some words or structures, its different for different people, mostly "spelling nazi's" have this problem, its a form of autism in terms of the brain, I have never seen a? one before tho, its a natural defense to hide disability behind intelligence which I respect, I will try to watch the use of? because I know you can't control it.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> NICE - I'll try it again an see if i can makew it worjk this time
<Cyr4x> can i reswap this in alsa or sth?
<cwillu> shthap3ns, ya, reinstall from the server would be best
<Cyr4x> i mean switch*
<Cyr4x> not swap
<cwillu> Carbonflux, who's trolling now?  :p
<shthap3ns> i can install the desktop via command line?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ehich is better in Mndriva - KDE or Gnome - i know Gnome from Normal ubuntu use so go with it????
<Carbonflux> cwillu, serious modern brain research, I did not want to say anything but you forced my hand, I am more then will to call it being "smart" which you clearly are, but in reality its a disability, we all have them in one form or another after all.
<Cyr4x> i can connect left speaker to right nest in amplifier etc. but that's not a good solution
<cwillu> Carbonflux, comes from staring at resumes written by those with a less than excellent command of the english language, despite having been born in canada
<Carbonflux> no
<Carbonflux> its a problem in the brain
<cwillu> Carbonflux, don't worry, I'm well aware of my autistic tendencies (might note that this conversation would be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic though :p)
<cmol> do anybody know about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<Carbonflux> it does not mean you are dumb
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<Carbonflux> ya good point :)
<Y-Town> I am trying to sync my laptop files to my website...I tried rsync buty it doesnt seem to do network syncronizing.. Anyone know of anything ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> shthap3ns: YES u can - how i added xfce to this copy of ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Carbonflux, neuro research is not a topic for a support channel
 * Carbonflux nods
<shthap3ns> ic
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i THINK its sudo aptitutude xubuntu desktop
<ere4si> xubuntu-desktop
<zcat[1]> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
 * Cale begins to wonder if it's worth trying to fix java browser support himself or whether it'll just be fixed in some update patch.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> FAST & EASY - even for a total  NEWB like me
<shthap3ns> ahh, okay'
<shthap3ns> thanks everyone, and thank you, cwillu. i'm off to try it out
<cwillu> shthap3ns, sorry, yes; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will give you a normal desktop-install after you've installed the server in order to get the raid
<N1N31NCHN41L5> zcat thank you i forgot the - between xubuntu and deskyop , a showstopper
<zcat[1]> cwillu: you don't have to do a server install for raid, just an alternative CD install
<zcat[1]> at least I think not..
<N1N31NCHN41L5> zcat[1]:  should i go kde or gnome with mandriva???
<Oprtz> just plugin A4teck usb webcam into my ubuntu machine, the light of camera is ON, how to install it ?
<cwillu> zcat[1], could be, I've been meaning to move to raid (actually more of a jbod, I have good backups) for a while now
<zcat[1]> N1N31NCHN41L5: yes, probably..
<jtravnick> do we have to manually install samba how in hardy?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i know Gnome decent from Ubuntu
<Y-Town> N1N31NCHN41L5: whatever you prefer
<N1N31NCHN41L5> done
<Sonic132> Ok finally back.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> always love tryung new disrtros give but always stick a/ ubuntu
<Sonic132> <-Formerly Steven1
<zcat[1]> cwillu: I set up encrypted drive on my laptop the same way' the alternative CD gives you lots of options the gui installer doesn't have
<Y-Town> I am trying to sync my laptop files to my website...I tried rsync buty it doesnt seem to do network syncronizing.. Anyone know of anything ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> thinking madriva MIGHT be a good show off for M$ users sinve it has allllll the leagal mp3 codesc palters etc out the box
<Sonic132> cwillu: Ok I got back onto my main user.(Steven) Now what?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: thats off topic and the company is "microsoft" not M$
<cwillu> Sonic132, firefox crashy guy?
<compwiz18_> Y-Town, I think that rsync can do network sync, are you using ssh or ftp or something?
<Sonic132> cwillu: Yeah.
 * cwillu is autistic, not clairvoyant :p
<oddalot> lol
<cwillu> Sonic132, firefox -P
<N1N31NCHN41L5> but id rather build my own puppy or just do ubuintu-restricted-sxtras - all that leaves u needing is a few flash players
<cwillu> it'll pop up a profile dialog
<cwillu> create a new one, and see if it runs better
<Y-Town> compwiz18_: ftp.mysite.com  :o)
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: do you have a question to do with ubuntu support ?
<cwillu> Sonic132, if it still crashes, then it's not firefox at fault
<Oprtz> ?
<compwiz18_> Y-Town, http://www.brunolinux.com/10-General_Info/Rsync.html
<Sonic132> cwillu: So far so good.
<zcat[1]> rsync can do scp copies ...
<Sonic132> cwillu: Seems to be working good.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia its M$ - do 5 min of research on threir illegal buisness practices - shutgown of open sorce developers because they would dell to M$ and the pending legal littingastion for unwillingness to follow court order to share code with open source users
<zcat[1]> rsync -r /source host:/target   iirc
<cwillu> zcat[1], yep
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i have asked 4 diff ubuntu questions so far iknoia
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: the company is microsoft and part of ubuntu's code of conduct is to show respectto individuals and businesses
<cwillu> N1N31NCHN41L5, do we need to call ops?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> cal opps?
<Sonic132> cwillu: Anyway to transplant my bookmarks and buttoms to the new profile?
<zcat[1]> ikonia: even if they're not worthy of respect :)
<Sonic132> *button
<ikonia> zcat[1]: yes
<ikonia> zcat[1]: your entitled to your opinion
<N1N31NCHN41L5> whats ops?
<zcat[1]> ikonia: you think they are?!
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: it means summon channel operator
<Sonic132> Ops are people who run IRC
<ikonia> zcat[1]: not a discussion for this channel
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and i was just stating a PERSONL opinion qith Linux users - i DONT bad mouth microsoft to normal people
<zcat[1]> hehe, 'k
<cmol> if you install a boot-management tool, will you the be able to force usplash to work, when it's failing now?
<algyz> I have 3 keyboard layouts, but everytime I'm starting, one of them disappearing and layout switching is not working (it's in Hardy)
<cwillu> N1N31NCHN41L5, this still isn't the channel for it
<compwiz18_> are you implying we aren't normal people?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: don't bad mouth them in thi channel full stop
<N1N31NCHN41L5> u gonna boot me from the room for stating one personal opinion - sorry didnt men to offend
<zcat[1]> N1N31NCHN41L5: it's good form not to use derogatory terms at all, just keep to the facts and don't look like a zealot
<elkbuntu> !stop
<ubot5> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: no-one is going to boot you, just asking you to show a little more respect
<cwillu> Sonic132, sorry 'bout that
<cwillu> one sec though
<Sonic132> cwillu: Sure.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sorry to all then
<Fritzel> could someone take a look at http://pastebin.ca/1001586 for me, this makes no sense, why does it take 20 seconds to do 20 pings to my ISP but to a lotro.com it takes 1m45sec to do the same thing. BUT and this is the confusing part, the latency is practically the same??
<ikonia> Fritzel: different hosts on different network, different routes
<ikonia> Fritzel: many things can effect that
<N1N31NCHN41L5> now anpther ubuntu q? what does anyuone know abiut Open GEU?
<cwillu> Fritzel, dns requests take time not included in the ping time
<Fritzel> ikonia, with the same latency?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sorry OpenGEU
<quentusrex> Is there a reasonable way to record the total data transfer of a file over a port? I'm going to be sharing a movie library with friends, and I'd like to know which file is the most popular.
<ikonia> Fritzel: latency is an interesting term which (debatably) can be argued in a number of ways
<cwillu> Sonic132, did ff still crash when you ran it as firefox -safe-mode?"
<ikonia> quentusrex: ntop maybe able to help
<Fritzel> cwillu, so the latency in a ping is not the duration of the ping, but rather the duration of a dns lookup? that seems a bit off
<zcat[1]> quentusrex: shared how? set up apache and then run something like webalizer
<cwillu> no, but it does a dns request for each ping
<Sonic132> cwillu: I didn't try that yet. But the new profile works great. I was just wondering if I could transplant the bookmarks and buttons from my old profile to the new one.
<druggy_> nvidia proprietary driver which is in ubuntu repository doesnt work, any ideas how to fix it?
<zcat[1]> .. you get all kinds of cool graphs
<quentusrex> they'll be shared over vlc with vod
<druggy_> apart form using nv instead of nvidia ofcourse...
<cwillu> Sonic132, okay, close ff, rerun it with -P, setting it back to the original one
<oddalot> GET UP STAND UP, DON'T GIVE UP YOUR RIGHT, GET UP STAND UP, DON'T GIVE UP YOUR RIGHT
<cwillu> Sonic132, then close it (or let it crash), and rerun with -safe-mode
<ikonia> oddalot: stop that now please.
<zcat[1]> quentusrex: there's probably a package or plugin to generate stats for that, I don't know tho
<oddalot> sorry, the ubuntu spirit filled me
<zcat[1]> oddalot: this is #ubuntu, not #lyrics
<ikonia> oddalot: don't make pointless statments
<imran_ms_> hello all
<ikonia> hi
<cmol> could somebody with some knowlegde about usplash please read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990 and try to help me?
<imran_ms_> was wondering what to do as i installed xubuntu on top of xp and now i cant see my xp during bott
<Sonic132> cwillu: Disable everything and reset/restore everything?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<imran_ms_> boot
<cwillu> Sonic132, shouldn't have to reset/restore
<cwillu> Sonic132, that'll make the changes permanent, which I don't think you want
<quentusrex> zcat[1], vlc uses the http interface and you can access the files like this: 192.168.1.100:8080/movie1.avi
<Sonic132> cwillu: Ok
<ikonia> imran_ms_: do you mean you can't see it in the grub boot menu ?
<quentusrex> I'm looking for a way to monitor all traffic for that link
<Sonic132> cwillu: It still crashes.
<cwillu> Sonic132, but basically step through the options, figure out which extensions/add-ons are triggering the problem
<imran_ms_> ikonia yup
<Sonic132> cwillu: On gmail
<ikonia> imran_ms_: looks like grub didn't get configured correctly at install. Can you see your XP partition from within xubuntu
<zcat[1]> how about gmail in html mode?
<imran_ms_> with ntfs-3g?
<Sonic132> zcat[1]: What are you talking about?
<ikonia> imran_ms_: or just the read only driver
<cwillu> Sonic132, one sec
<ikonia> imran_ms_: just checking the data is still there
<cwillu> Sonic132, gmail has an html-only mode
<Sonic132> cwillu: Didn't realize.
<cwillu> not sure how you get into it without having it crash first though ( Sonic132 , zcat[1] )
<zcat[1]> Sonic132: heaps faster on a slow connection too :)
<zcat[1]> hmm..
<cwillu> Sonic132, okay, I think I screwed up on how to run safe-mode :p
<imran_ms_> umm ikonia how would i do that? try mounting them by trial and error?
<Sonic132> cwillu: OK
<ikonia> imran_ms_: what partition is your windows partition on  ?
<anaoum> i have ubuntu server installed on a VPS, but no login prompt is at the console?
<cwillu> zcat[1], am I missing something?  on my machine, firefox -safe-mode still has the flashplugin active :(
<Sonic132> cwillu: It gives me the option to disable all addons
<ikonia> anaoum: what do you have ?
<imran_ms_> not sure ikonia
<cmol> usplash knowledge anyone?
<stdin> Sonic132, zcat[1], cwillu: I think it's http:/mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html
<ikonia> imran_ms_: how many disks do you have in your system ?
<zcat[1]> gmail.com/h/ I think forces html mode?
<cwillu> Sonic132, ya, I just tried it on my end, it doesn't do anything :)
<ikonia> cmol: what's up
<stdin> Sonic132, * http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=html
<imran_ms_> 1. but there are 4 partitions
<imran_ms_> 1 xub, 3 windows
<ikonia> imran_ms_: ok can you please put "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" output into a pastebin please.
<cwillu> Sonic132, can you pastebin the output of "locate plugins|grep firefox"
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<anaoum> ikonia: the last line just reads " * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)                            [ OK ]"
<imran_ms_> anaoum that could be a problem with your graphics card config
<anaoum> imran_ms_: its ubuntu server
<cmol> ikonia: my usplash disappears whn booting. Boots in text mode starting at "reading files needed to boot"
<anaoum> imran_ms_: im just after a console login
<ikonia> anaoum: then what happens ?
<cmol> ikonia: it started when i upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<imran_ms_> haha ok.. because i had the same problem with my ubuntu desktop...
<ikonia> cmol: does it boot ok from then
<cwillu> Sonic132, you can export the bookmarks from the bookmark manager, and reimport them on the other side
<imran_ms_> just thought it would be of help
<anaoum> ikonia: nothing after loading rc.local
<cwillu> Sonic132, add-ons might be best done by just reinstalling them one at a time
<anaoum> ikonia theres nothing in rc.local btw
<cmol> ikonia: it boots fine, but in text mode
<Sonic132> cwillu: http://pastebin.org/32727
<cwillu> Sonic132, (note that any add-ons that say they're not compatible should not be installed)
<imran_ms_> rc.local is usually empty though....i think
<anaoum> ikonia: its asthough /bin/login isn't being run
<ikonia> anaoum: so it just hangs there ?
<cwillu> Sonic132, okay, try just working with the new profile (export your bookmarks, and reinstall plugins)
<anaoum> ikonia: i do not believe that the system is hung, it has just finished loading all it was told to load
<anaoum> ikonia: what is it that actually tells the system to run /bin/login ?
<Oprtz> ﻿ ﻿just plugin A4teck usb webcam into my ubuntu machine, the light of camera is ON, how to install it ? Also install cheese program but it took to much time to open, and dont show webcam, how to install it ? thanks
<Sonic132> cwillu: That's what I'm trying to do. That should fix it I would think
<ikonia> anaoum: that should be swawned with the tty
<cwillu> Sonic132, or at least say which plugin is at fault
<cwillu> make sure you reopen gmail after each plugin, just to help sort it out
<DATmafia> any one know how to enable screen reslution beyond 800x600 in virtual box?
<Oprtz> bazhang: I  ﻿﻿just plugin A4teck usb webcam into my ubuntu machine, the light of camera is ON, how to install it ? Also install cheese program but it took to much time to open, and dont show webcam, how to install it ? thanks
<cmol> ikonia: I have posted in a bug repport with the same symptoms on launchpad, but the solution didn't do a thing, and nobody answers in there. Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<DATmafia> was stated before that a guest module is needed:  n e ideas from how to use this link?http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/misc/virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-openvz
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<N1N31NCHN41L5> does anyonyone no asnything abouty OpenGEU (GEubuntu) - Gutsty Gibbon 7.1- + Enlightenment and E17
<DistroJockey> anaoum: I have the same thing on virtual console 8. Have you tried changing consoles?
<Sonic132> cwillu: Ok. But it wasn't just gmail that was messing it up. It was crashing on just the FF homepage.
<anaoum> DistroJockey: its a VPS, so i cant change consoles
<__wintermute__> Mmmm... Ubuntu is sexy
<DistroJockey> anaoum: ohh
 * cmol is getting tired of usplash
<bluevapour_> Hey guys, im having a real problem at the moment with using my internet conection, i basically go afk for say 15minsutes, come back and my internet is completely gone
<Sonic132> usplash fails on me lol.
<Sonic132> It just does echo instead of a splash.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> __wintermute__:    especially with compiz addaed
<bluevapour_> I cant ping router atall, however, ifconfig if set to dhcp will have changed its configuration, im using a8v-xe motherboard using via 6102  lan
<cmol> Sonic132: after a hardy upgrade?
<bluevapour_> I hear my problem is an issue with the actual kernel, might at be true ?
<__wintermute__> yes just set mine up :D
<Sonic132> cmol: I upgraded to hard-dev a while ago and I believe that was when it stopped working.
<__wintermute__> actually apt-getting emerald right now
<cmol> like in this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<cmol> Sonic132: like in this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<DistroJockey> anaoum: I assume you hit Enter?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> emrea;d????? whats diff between it and cmpiz
<bluevapour_> Anyone able to help
<anaoum> DistroJockey: yes :)
<__wintermute__> emerald is a window manager
<DistroJockey> anaoum: *nods* sorry, out of ideas
<Sonic132> cmol: Yeah. But I'm not using Kubuntu. Only Ubuntu.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and why dp so many people apt-get insstead of ust using aptitude
<smmagic> because its shorter
<__wintermute__> im old school and like apt-get
<N1N31NCHN41L5> better than compiz or trying it out
<__wintermute__> its used with compiz
<Sonic132> cmol: Wait no. I don't get any errors. It's almost like I turned off splash from grub. But I didn't.
<cwillu> apt-get is the preferred approach (aptitude used to have better dependency support for full-upgrades, but I think it's deprecated now)
<cmol> Sonic132: Me to.. You should try to reenter the UUID for your swap. It helped most the people in there
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<__wintermute__> N1N31NCHN41L5: goto synaptiv and search for emerald and install
<bluevapour_> I guess my problem is too confusing for you guys, ill wait for the wizkids to come on:S
<N1N31NCHN41L5> lol - im mreb and aptitiude is esier for me than apt-get i think - even though that hoe i learned
<Sonic132> cmol: I don't know how to do that.
<jpatrick> !away > Scrounch
<Sonic132> cmol: Besides it's not that big of a deal.
<__wintermute__> aptitude is apt-get btw
<cwillu> N1N31NCHN41L5, apt-get install <package> is harder than aptitude install <package> ?:p
<__wintermute__> just in gui form
<cwillu> __wintermute__, not quite
<cmol> Sonic132: the solution in the first post worked for most people. Just not me....
<__wintermute__> sorry talking about synaptic
<soulc> ha ha  ha what a douche
<N1N31NCHN41L5> well taht part is a GIVEN apt-get install or aptitude install - either way still gotta type install
<anaoum> DistroJockey: thanks anyway :)
<__wintermute__> i tab it anyway
<__wintermute__> soulc who are you calling a douche
<DistroJockey> anaoum: good luck. Maybe you need to check with your host :)
<Sonic132> cmol: Maybe a reinstall of splashy and usplash would fix it?
<soulc> soulc <- gibson fan
<Sonic132> cwillu: Anyway to transfer the buttons I had in my previous FF profile?
<__wintermute__> idiot i read it when it first came out in 84 i know who gibson is dipshit
<soulc> bluevapour_: I guess my problem is too confusing for you guys, ill wait for the wizkids to come on:S
<anaoum> ikonia: it does look like it is being spawned in my /etc/event.d/ttyX files
<cwillu> Sonic132, which buttons did you have?
<cmol> Sonic132: just reinstall the packages or what?
<__wintermute__> ive read all his books up to pattern recognition
<Sonic132> cmol: I was thinking so. Not sure. I haven't tried it myself.
<asoare> hello, i need some help installing vmware tools on ubuntu hardy, when it comes to installing vmmemctl it says that i need to have the kernel sources for my running kernel installed on my machine
<__wintermute__> idiot n00b
<Sonic132> cwillu: Just links to all the games I play. But I don't know how to transfer those to the new profile.
<soulc> whoa was acknowledging your name
<__wintermute__> you said douche
<soulc> take a pill
<__wintermute__> and if that wasnt for me i apologize
<cmol> Sonic132: ok.. Maybe i'll do tomorrow..  But try it out..
<soulc> scroll up I pasted what I was douching
<__wintermute__> that statement is going to bash
<ikonia> anaoum: yes, I was looking for ubuntus' tty / job control now
<tovare> I'm having issues with the fonts in eclipse in Ubuntu 8.04 ??? is dispalyed as questionmarks, it worked great in ubuntu 7.10.  Anyone?
<__wintermute__> i even had the neuromancer game for the c64 :P
<cmol> Sonic132: i haven't got splashy installed.. could that be it?
<soulc> bluevapour_ is the douche
<__wintermute__> ah ok
<cwillu> tovare, what's ???
<__wintermute__> well then yes i suppose he is a douche
<Sonic132> cmol: Me either. So I don't know. I remember having it installed once. But I guess I uninstalled it for some reason.
<neutrolize> hey maybe this is a stupid question but anybody who know how to adjust the volume i have no icon that indicates the type
<soulc> I named machines after gibson stuff
<tovare> cwillu, the symbols look like inverted question marks.
<white_eagle> is there a way to know what packages I have installed and I haven
<white_eagle> haven't used at all*
<tovare> I get two questionmarks for a single ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so NO ONE knows ANYThING abot Geubuntu or OpenGEU as it id now anmed
<white_eagle> so I could remove them?
<soulc> straylight, freeside. continuity
<Sonic132> cmol: I'm installing usplash with the ubuntu theme.
<DistroJockey> neutrolize: running   alsamixer   from a terminal may do the job
<cmol> Sonic132: reinstalling or ...?
<soulc> sprawl
<soulc> turing
<soulc> legba
<Sonic132> N1N31NCHN41L5: Nope. No clue.
<white_eagle> neutrolize: right click on any panel, add to panel, drag volume controll
<asoare> can someone please help me with my vmware tools install ? :-s
<Sonic132> cmol: reinstalling the main program and installing the theme.
<white_eagle> from the system & hardware part , scroll down
<white_eagle> neutrolize
<cwillu> neutrolize, if you right click in an empty section of the panel, you should be able to add the volume control
<neutrolize> thaks i will try that
<cmol> ok.. Could you write to me if it helps?
<cmol> sonic132:ok.. Could you write to me if it helps?
<Sonic132> cmol: Sure. Although I think I'm going to goto sleep for a couple hours.
<Jens2> hello
<white_eagle> ahhh is there any alternative way to upgrade to hardy? I don't like downloading OpenOffice.org and wasting my precious bandwith
<white_eagle> I have a cap
<Sonic132> cmol: I'll try it real quick and give you the results.
<white_eagle> and there are some packages I don't want to install
<white_eagle> like OpenOffice.org
<white_eagle> !alternative
<ubot5> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<cmol> Sonic132: that's ok.. My classes starts soon (im from Denmark). I'll just leave this chat open, so you can tell :)
<white_eagle> !minimal
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JensT> white_eagle: you can use the alternate cd to upgrade...
<white_eagle> JensT: where can i find it?
<JensT> downloading it isn't an option I supose? :p
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Sonic132 well all i Know is that its 100% ubuntu based so when they upgrade tehy will go from Gutsy Gi=bbon to Hardy Heron as a CORE.. Woul u know how to load it on a comp with normal ubuntu without fuc8ing up both gruns - this machine is LINUX ONLY =, I removed ALL M$ from it - im still a neb and have ands want to learn a lot
<white_eagle> JensT: oh, thats bad my cd-rom doesn't work :(
<white_eagle> ah well
<white_eagle> bye
<cmol> white_eagle: cant you do update-manager -c?
<white_eagle> cmol: I can
<white_eagle> wait
<white_eagle> bye
<white_eagle> ;)
<FloodBot1> white_eagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fritzel> ok there is a problem with command line ping and or network tools one gives me one result and the other gives me a different result when performed at the same time to the same host, command line takes about 5 seconds per ping (with a latency of about 30ms) and network tools takes 1 second per ping (with a latency of about 30ms) they can't both be right
<dubby> !boinc-manager
<ubot5> Factoid boinc-manager not found
<Fritzel> could someone else please try pinging lotro.com and tell me if your results seem slow to come up
<Fritzel> on the command line
<Sonic132> cmol: OK. It works.
<JensT> Fritzel: 88.2ms, one ping every 3-4secs
<coz_> guys getting strange thing in terminal when doing  sudo apt-get update  "must be setuid root"
<smmagic> Fritzel, Its fast
<Sonic132> cmol: Splash screen shows up on shutdown and on restart.
<smmagic> minimum 271ms
<cmol> sonic132: Nice! What was it you did?
<smmagic> Maximum 835ms
<Fritzel> JensT, Thanks, smmagic that's not what I'm getting I'm getting 30ms and its still taking several seconds to do
<smmagic> i'm in australia
<Fritzel> smmagic, which to me makes no sense
<Sonic132> cmol: Got splashy and then got the ubuntu splashy theme. There one themes for Edubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu I believe as well. They are all in synaptic.
<smmagic> Its like instant for me, though
<Sonic132> *There are
<cmol> sonic132: Thanks. i'll try it you :)
<Fritzel> smmagic, where did you see the 835ms number? was that in the time field on the ping result?
<Sonic132> cmol: Your welcome. 'Night
<JensT> Fritzel: if you ping a loca adres it takes les then 1ms, you don't want to ping every ms do you?
<JensT> so there's a default delay
<smmagic> I'm using windows atm
<cmol> Sonic132: night :)
<smmagic> So just cmd --> ping
<smmagic> I can screenshot it if you like
<Fritzel> JensT, no but there is a default interval of about a second per ping, why would it wait for 3-7 seconds between pings
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok so UBUNTU is a BOSSY OS - it like to BE IN CHARGE = specoiallywjen it comes to th gub - how do i add another Limixdiostro without totally killomg com - resultd of last 4 tried
<Fritzel> JensT, the inconsistencies are what are bothering me, that and it keeps almost getting me killed in lord of the rings
<Danskmand> HiHo :-) - I have set up a nice ubuntu server - when I did, it told me to encrypt my HD with LUKS, which I did. Now, when I reboot, it asks for the passphrase. I enter it and it boots. Perfect. Just, that the server is far away in the addic with no keyboard and monitor attached. Cant I somehow make the server boot automatically and f.ex. read the passphrase from a file ?
<compwiz18_> N1N31NCHN41L5, just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst with the name of your distro
<compwiz18_> Danskmand, I think if you edit /etc/fstab correctly, it can do that
<N1N31NCHN41L5> that is more thga i nderstan - i am on uibuntu now on /dev/hda1 anf have Muppy008 installed on /dev/hda5 nit its likrd its NOT there
<JensT> Fritzel, you are right, but it only seems to take 3-4secs on the host you gave me...
<Danskmand> ....Or shall I setup /etc/crypttab ?
<Fritzel> JensT,  are you comcast by any chance?
<JensT> google.com, google.be, google.us, all do a ping every second, but take from 10 (be) to 100(us) ms
<JensT> Fritzel: no I ain't
<Fritzel> -nod- could someone on comcast ping lotro.com please
<Fritzel> I want to know the duration between pings, not the latency reported
<JensT> N1N31NCHN41L5: just edit /etc/boot/menu.list
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: the man page for ping states a default 1 second interval between pings
<Fritzel> right my problem is it's not doing that
<JensT> N1N31NCHN41L5: my bad, I didn't see you already got that reply
<Fritzel> calling isp hang on
<JensT> Fritzel: when I ping lotro.com it doesn't do that either...
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: my results:  2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 5722ms         rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 260.031/260.207/260.383/0.176 ms
<Fritzel> so it's most likely lotro.com?
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: well, I should have had 5 pings in that time
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok jens if i pull up a copy of /etc/bott/menu.lst bold u add it for me - 2 reasons - #1 a document i can save for futrue ref #2 these drugs got me so i cant speel woth dog crap
<N1N31NCHN41L5> usinh pastebin
<jtravnick> when i set up gutsy i had both nfs and sambo running if I remember correctly I went to do something and gutsy did this automatically for me. As I cant find either  of these on my laptop witch i did an upgrade to but they are running in services on the laptop. I need to get these running on my desktop witch I did a fresh install of hardy do I have to install them manually now?
<Fritzel> DistroJockey, yeah see there is the problem
<alteregoa> how can i add a resolution using xrandr , 1024x768@60hz?
<JensT> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok, but if you want to be in control of grub, you should know somethings about menu.list, or else, yeah, it would break...
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: must be them I guess
<alteregoa> if i type xrandr i only get 640x480 50 and 51
<Fritzel> well just for giggles I tried worldofwarcraft.com and I'm getting similar results
<Fritzel> is there a massive internet fart in progress?
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: well, Hardy was released, so maybe ;)
<DistroJockey> Fritzel: everyones trying to get it :)
<JensT> Fritzel: when trying worldofwarcraft.com: 14 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 13023ms
<Fritzel> DistroJockey, true though the major rush is over the repos are back to normal again
<compwiz18_> Fritzel, 40 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 39010ms @ worldofwarcraft.com
<Fritzel> hmm ok both of those look right
<JensT> so, must be them :p
<Fritzel> more likely comcast has a branch giving them troubles
<Fritzel> since I have it both at worldofwarcraft.com and lotro
<alteregoa> war sux!
<compwiz18_> Fritzel, world of warcraft loads ok, it probably just doesn't respond to pings
<Zargath> ssh tunneling, "server has disabled port forwarding". What is the setting to enable it ?
<JensT> Fritzel: they don't look right, they both have 100% packet _loss_
<Fritzel> ohhh loss
<Fritzel> I didn't see that
<alteregoa> just another conspiracy, to made peoples think war is recommended
<compwiz18_> JensT, worldofwarcraft.com loads in firefox, just doesn't accept pings i think
<Fritzel> I was just looking at the total duration
<compwiz18_> Fritzel, ^^^^
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i dont YET - but am reading and can use what u do to change based on additional distros i add to my othe icro partitions for micro puppy additions- Thank you - and then once i have that to go off - ica n trial an error - spent 4 hours with as guy said he could foic in 20 min so both worked - just got ubuntu up after 30+ codes - lol so i KNOW theres a lort to learn - just to much vidon and valium to do it first time now
<Fritzel> so then that answers the question, we have a major internet fart going on
<N1N31NCHN41L5> OHHHHH and THAX all - SYSTEM is UPDATED
<compwiz18_> Am I the only one getting CTCPs from random people?
<lassegul> JensT: yeah, i work as support for an ISP, and we get complaints about not being able to ping WOW servers all the freakin time. They have a ping block
<Condoulo> I just have one curious question abut Wubi. o-O Why did Wubi download 64-bit automatically assuming I wanted 64-bit, even though my Windows install is 32-bit. Now I may have to go through the whole process again to get 32-bit so I get plugins working better. :P
<microwaver> lassegul acl's for the lose :p?
<compwiz18_> Condoulo, the only plugin that won't work is Java
<lassegul> microwaver: could seem so.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> lassegul:  u know u can actually grt better fps on WOW in Linux after easy mods to wine than u can in windows
<microwaver> lassegul, ting is, if you can't connect a server, you'll definitely could read it through the statuspaes
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, how?
<lassegul> N1N31NCHN41L5: dont care, hate wow :)
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, i've been using wow in wine for a few months. but average fps is 16 or something.
<Fritzel> N1N31NCHN41L5, microwaver yep that's the truth I typically get 60-90fps
<jtravnick> well guess im on my own on getting this network back running. this is stupid go from automatically setting it up to having to manually getting everything and setting it up what where they thinking?
<Fritzel> N1N31NCHN41L5, microwaver but I'm on a lotro kick right  now ^^
<microwaver> Fritzel, Lotro? what tweaks did you perform extra?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ya can boost 30-45fps pes sec in linux
<dustrial> hi all, i need some help: "waiting for root file system" before system drops me to busy box console ... pls
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, tell me how :)
<Fritzel> microwaver, none, I just used the native launcher and everythings good
<lassegul> jtravnick: im sorry, i dont understand your problem. samba is handled in about the same way in hardy as gutsy
<Fritzel> microwaver, I think the website is lotrolinux.com or something like that
<microwaver> Fritzel, than you're luckier than me.
<cky> dustrial: Can you put your /etc/fstab in the pastebin?
<microwaver> Fritzel, lotro offers a wow launcher or what do you mean?
<dustrial> cky yeah
<Fritzel> microwaver, I mean someone wrote a launcher for Lotro that's linux native
<microwaver> Fritzel, Aha, I was searching for the fps boost for Wow :)
<pisse> Hi! I just installed Warcraft III with wine.. the installation worked fine but when I get to the menu in the game it's all very very dark, almost black. But I can use the menu through my keyboard pushing 'L' for example. Anyone who's got any ideas?
<pisse> Sound works...
<microwaver> pisse, opengl?
<dustrial> cky: http://pastebin.com/d677c7f0c
<Fritzel> pisse, sorry can't help you there, warcraft3 works perfect here except for that pesky save bug
<cky> dustrial: Thanks.
<pisse> microwaver: What do you mean? I got direct rendering working and so on the comp
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fritz - u remember tutorial addy???
<N1N31NCHN41L5> mir i kinda fucked up on valium and vicodin an tryinto fix 3 comp - give my slo mind a chnce top seach foor tutorial - i dont play wow but bookmarejed bbecause of what it did. Unfortunaetly that (tjid) comop TOTALLY died
<pisse> Fritzel: too bad.. do you have nvidia or radeon card?
<jtravnick> lassegul, in gutsy i went to do something dont remember what and gutsy told me i needed to set samba up and would i like it to do it for me and it just did it. with hardy ive been looking for two days now on setting it up and nothing I do remember I did not have to go to Synaptic and figure out what packages i needed
<Fritzel> N1N31NCHN41L5, for which game?
<microwaver> pisse, isn't in the xorg.conf a section where you set opengl as rendering.
<Fritzel> pisse, I'm nvidia for life
<rocklund> anyone know how to lock the mouse to a certain event-device using evdev as driver in xorg.org (the mouse device keep changing between event1 and event2 at each boot)
<lassegul> jtravnick: by default Ubuntu accesses windows shares. is this what you want to do or do you want to share something from ubuntu?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> pisse there is a wow room gere might find better answerws
<pisse> microwaver: how does that look?
<lassegul> jtravnick: if you want to share a folder, just right click on it and select sharing options, that should do the trick.
<microwaver> pisse, problem, at the moment I can't really help you, since Im on my worklaptop.
<pisse> N1N31NCHN41L5: I'll try it out.. thnx
<cky> dustrial: What were the lines prior to the "waiting for root file system"?
<pisse> microwaver: ah ok.. =/ thnx anyway
<tARrAScH> Hi, I don't like the file search function in 8.04, Can I use the old search tool somehow?
<jtravnick> lassegul, what I have is three linux systems with one of them dual booting windows I want to be able to share files between all of them
<Fritzel> anyway this is the launcher I installed to use lotro on linux http://lotrolinux.com/
<pisse> microwaver: though I have a line in xorg.conf saying Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<N1N31NCHN41L5> pisse its /j @@wow
<pisse> microwaver: turn that on instead?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> grr ##
<lassegul> jtravnick: ok. do you want to use nfs or samba (im no nfs expert mind you)
<Fritzel> the game itsself works almost completely perfect
<dustrial> cky: so there is some information i want to state as well
<cky> dustrial: Sure.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> AME ACTULLY RUNS BETTER IN lINU THAN ITS OWN HOME IN WINDOWSLAND
<microwaver> pisse, think that's a good way to startn
<rocklund> is there another way of getting a multibutton mouse to work exept by using evdev?
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, what does ?
<jtravnick> lassegul, im thinking since i do use the windows every now and than i should use samba
<Fritzel> N1N31NCHN41L5, yeah what was that?
<dustrial> cky: http://pastebin.com/m3ef234a9 added output of ls -l uuid
<microwaver> pisse, i'm googling some of the guides I followed to adapt my xorg.conf
<cky> dustrial: Cool.
<Typhox> hi
<lassegul> jtravnick: lets jump over to channel #jtravenick quick and sort this out.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> yup its /j ##wow
<Typhox> where do i post bugs in kgeography ?
<jtravnick> lassegul, k
<lassegul> jtravnick: #jtravnick
<JensT> I'm using 8.04 for 5 day's now, and still no updates? is this normal?
<cky> dustrial: Good, your UUIDs aren't out of sync or anything (except that sdb became sda, but that's no problem).
<pisse> microwaver: ok I'll try it out.. brb :]
<DistroJockey> JensT: no idea what normal is, but none here either
<dustrial> cky : well they are changing often
<dustrial> cky : this webpage says there is conflict in some tools http://www.debianhelp.org/node/11653
<Typhox> JensT before you used it there where 50 - 100 updates per day
<Fritzel> N1N31NCHN41L5, microwaver just in case your interested, I took this video the other day (keep in mind record my desktop slowed down the fps to a crawl when I run it without recording it is easily 30fps on each game http://youtube.com/watch?v=zRYYWa-a7NE
<cky> dustrial: That's okay too. However, what error messages were printed before the "waiting for root filesystem"?
<cky> dustrial: I'm checking the link now.
<microwaver> Fritzel, what graka do you have?
<Fritzel> microwaver, graka = ?
<Typhox> videocard
<JensT> Typhox: yeah, indeed, so, how come no new one's now? there are still bugs...
<dustrial> well just normal booting stuff everything seems to be okay, but i am new to linux somehow, so what should i consult?
<Fritzel> microwaver, Geforce 7900 GS 512MB edition, thanks Typhox
<dustrial> cky
<Typhox> JensT I don't know
<vistakiller> Fritzel there is problem with some nvidia cards in heron
<Typhox> where do i post bugs in kgeography ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> cool - i DONT wow - but thatt is a BIG holback for helping people try ubunuy
<vistakiller> have you try envyng ?
<Fritzel> vistakiller, what's the problem supposed to be?
<chidge> hi, im using normal ubuntu 8.04 and id like to try xfce - can i just 'apt-get install XFCE' and switch to it somehow? this wont affect gnome either will it?
<vistakiller> it cant setup nvidia cards
<pisse> microwaver: didn't work :( same thing
<vistakiller> i have the same problem with my 8800gts
<microwaver> Fritzel,  no wonder.... I'm using an ATI RADEON X600
<Fritzel> vistakiller, mine worked fine, did you try envyng? it's never failed me yet
<microwaver> pisse, it's just the menu, or the hwole game,
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ENY
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ENVY
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ENY
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Eny solved the ati nvida problems95% of the tim
<tARrAScH> chidge, i think the package name is something a bit else, but yes u can (and u have yo be root), only way it affect gnome is that you'll also have the xfce applications useable from the menus in GNOME too (and vice verse)
<microwaver> pisse, what GPU do you got?
<pisse> microwaver: I haven't tried starting the game.. I don't know any shortcuts and so..
<DistroJockey> chidge: sudo apt-get instal xubuntu-desktop     should do it
<pisse> microwaver: GPU?
<DistroJockey> install^
<microwaver> pisse, grafic card?
<dustrial> envy is fine, but its not soupported N1N31NCHN41L5
<pisse> microwaver: ATI Radeon 9600
<microwaver> pisse, goody.
<cky> dustrial: Sorry, what was your last message to me? I didn't see anything beyond my name.
<DistroJockey> chidge: or you can use    sudo tasksel
<DJones> dustrial: it depends, envyng the latest version is part of ubuntu now
<dustrial> DJones: oh, thats nice
<DJones> !info envyng
<ubot5> Package envyng does not exist in gutsy
<DJones> !info hardy envyng
<dustrial> well just normal booting stuff everything seems to be okay, but i am new to linux somehow, so what should i consult?
<ubot5> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<Fritzel> hehe
<dustrial> cky :well just normal booting stuff everything seems to be okay, but i am new to linux somehow, so what should i consult?
 * Fritzel slaps ubot5 
<N1N31NCHN41L5> that or sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desltop - YES it will give u ghoice og gnow or xfce - just chande session before login - i did that on here - but wioerdlt ubuntu is FASTER than xubuntu was on this OLD comp
<tARrAScH> chidge, then after install as distrojockey said, log out and switch session type from the login-screen
<microwaver> pisse, did you try a guide or something? or just did wine warcraftIII.exe ?
<DJones> i guess !info's not updated on ubot5
<cky> dustrial: I was asking for the error messages so I could try to figure out what may be causing the issue...like I said, the UUID mapping sounds all good, so maybe there is something else it was trying to find....
<pisse> I used the menu: Applications --> Wine --> Programs --> Warcraft III --> Warcraft III
<pisse> microwaver: see above
<dustrial> cky : i saw UUIDs changeing as well
<microwaver> pisse, so you didn't config anything for your drivers etc?
<Fritzel> pisse, menu works for me
<cky> dustrial: What?!!! That's not supposed to happen!
<chidge> tARrAScH: DistroJockey thanks :) ill try that - if i remove xubuntu-desktop later will it remove its entries from gnome and be back to how it was b4?
<dustrial> cky : from long to short lines
<microwaver> pisse, what drivers are you using? the restricted ones?
<pisse> microwaver: nope, I've just installed WC3
<Fritzel> microwaver, war3 worked pretty much out of the box here, I don't remember having to do too much
<DistroJockey> chidge: you're welcome. Not sure on that one.
<pisse> microwaver: I used envyNG to pick drivers for me
<dustrial> cky : well but as far as i googled it can happen
<Fuorigrottese> hi to all
<cky> dustrial: Well, the long ones are your Linux partitions, and your short ones are your DOS ones, but that's no problem.
<tARrAScH> chidge: yes, but the application data in /home/ will still be there
<Fritzel> microwaver, well except for the 50% chance to safe 50% chance to delete save file thing
<Fritzel> safe = save
<cRyPt0E> hi guys - i have ubuntu 8.04 installed with horde3 and chora2. Whenever i try to access http://servername/horde3/chora I get the following error - Notice: Undefined index: enabled in /usr/share/horde3/lib/Horde.php on line 49 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/share/horde3/lib/Horde.php:49) in /usr/share/horde3/lib/Horde.php on line 1432. has anyone got a solution for this?
<chidge> okay thats fine - thanks
<dustrial> cky : what log should i consult?
<Fuorigrottese> i've a notebook hp 6720S with hardy heron installed... all goes good but remain a problem with wifi does not go!! i've BCM4312 (rev02)
<tARrAScH> chidge: however, I might say u, I did the same u do but for KDE, everythings back to normal, but at startup it says 'Kubuntu' instaed of 'Ubuntu' XD
<pisse> microwaver: I did that because I wanted to play EVE Online, and that works (with Cedega)
<cky> dustrial: When you were booting, what lines were printed before the "waiting" message?
<Fuorigrottese> i've a notebook hp 6720S with hardy heron installed... all goes good but remain a problem with wifi does not go!! i've BCM4312 (rev02) a trick for me ?????
<cky> Fuorigrottese: http://wireless.kernel.org/
<cky> Fuorigrottese: You will need to read that site for information about the b43 driver.
<Fuorigrottese> cky sorry what is this?? i'm a newbie
<Fuorigrottese> thanks cky
<cky> Fuorigrottese: The b43 driver that comes with Ubuntu is not going to work for rev2 BCM4311/4312 cards.
<dustrial> cky " just the normal lines (ok) stuff ... and the "waiting for root file system" is also normal, but its not getting (ok) and system droppes to busy box
<N1N31NCHN41L5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739707    post 3 has link for ALL envy gutsy hardy and older releases
<microwaver> pisse, hmmm. i'm not an expert. I usually follow guides of others; I just know ATI users (as myself) have problems.
<cky> dustrial: Okay, no problem. What is the content of /proc/cmdline?
<cpk1> I am running ubuntu as a router and it randomly died and I am trying to find some logs on why it did but syslog has its last message at 1:06 and I am pretty sure the lockup happened at about 1:17, was wondering if there was anywhere else I could find logs?
<Fuorigrottese> cky thanks the solution is reinstall gutsy with ndiswrapper
<cky> Fuorigrottese: If you wish to go down the ndiswrapper path, that is okay too.
<pisse> microwaver: hehe yeah I've noticed ATI isn't that good with ubuntu..
<dustrial> cky
<dustrial> $ ls /proc/cmdline
<dustrial> /proc/cmdline
<tARrAScH> Hi, I don't like the file search function in 8.04, Can I use the old search tool somehow?
<cky> Fuorigrottese: Many people have success with ndiswrapper, however I have never tried it.
<cky> dustrial: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<microwaver> pisse, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4809635#post4809635 there's a section in how to adapt your xorg.conf file
<Fuorigrottese> cky i've not found a solution ndiswrapper for hardy heron bcm4312 rev 02 any link for me please?
<cky> Fuorigrottese: I don't know ndiswrapper well enough to have any links, sorry. I have a BCM4311 rev02 and I use b43.
<Fuorigrottese> i've tried ndiswrapper procedure of gutsy with hardy but no results
<N1N31NCHN41L5> who needed envy link for gutsy:??????:::::::http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739707
<cky> Fuorigrottese: That's unfortunate.
<dustrial> cky returnes the UUID of my  "/"
<pisse> microwaver: thnx
<microwaver> pisse, googling those forums or just browsing them through usually gives a good help.
<cky> dustrial: Okay. Try this: mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/62fef7c6-3038-4a5b-a30e-cb37ac9f9757 /root
<mejobloggs> when reconfiguring xserver-xorg, should i select YES use the kernel framebuffer device?
<Zargath> anybody know how to enable port forwarding on my SSH server ?
<dustrial> cky and i should put it in a file?
<cRyPt0E> hi guys - i have ubuntu 8.04 installed with horde3 and chora2. Whenever i try to access http://servername/horde3/chora I get the following error - Notice: Undefined index: enabled in /usr/share/horde3/lib/Horde.php on line 49 Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/share/horde3/lib/Horde.php:49) in /usr/share/horde3/lib/Horde.php on line 1432. has anyone got a solution for this?
<cky> dustrial: Nope, just run that command....
<cky> dustrial: If that succeeds, you can type "exit" to continue booting.
<elhoir> hello again
<dustrial> cky: and it causes a permanent change?
<cky> dustrial: Sadly no.
<elhoir> i am unable to enable compiz
<elhoir> could anyone help me?
<dustrial> okay big tahnks anyway to you cky
<cky> dustrial: It only ascertains whether there's something wrong with the UUID in your /proc/cmdline.
<Twim4> elhoir, just ask
<cky> dustrial: Permanent change would involve editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<elhoir> Twim4 : i cant enable cube effect, for example
<elhoir> Twim4: i have an n>Vidia 6600 graphics card
<Twim4> elhoir, which graphical gard?
<dustrial> cky thats what i am doing, but without good results
<Twim4> elhoir, oke
<elhoir> ubuntu 8.04 (so driver 169.12)
<Twim4> elhoir, which driver have installed?
<cky> dustrial: And you did check that the UUID in your menu.lst is absolutely correct, and all lowercase?
<elhoir> Twim4: nvidia-glx-new 169.12
<pisse> microwaver: I'll try it out.. thnx for the help
<Twim4> elhoir, what if you install an original driver from nvidia.com page?
<dustrial> cky : i removed it an replaced it with dev/sda3 or sdb3
<elhoir> Twim4: the thing is that i can enable effects, but they are not displayed then
<cky> dustrial: Yow! That's not going to help if you say that your hard drive is sda some of the time and sdb some other times....
<dustrial> cky : root=UUID= 'blabla'
<dustrial> cky : has the UUID to be lowercase as well
<dustrial> ?
<cky> dustrial: Right, it needs to be UUID=62fef7c6-3038-4a5b-a30e-cb37ac9f9757 (word UUID is uppercase, everything else lowercase).
<Twim4> elhoir, advanced compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<elhoir> Twim4: yes
<Twim4> compizconfig-settings-manager *
<dustrial> cky : yes you are correct ... its a metter of chance to get it startet
<microwaver> anyone got scroll lock working on 7.10. don't get a light if I use the combo
<Twim4> elhoir, $ glxinfo | grep render
<Twim4> elhoir, what is the output
<cky> dustrial: Hopefully with the root=UUID=62fef7c6-3038-4a5b-a30e-cb37ac9f9757 it won't be so hit-and-miss....
<elhoir> elhoir@elhoir-desktop:~/Desktop/SecondLife_i686_1_19_0_5$ glxinfo | grep render
<elhoir> direct rendering: Yes
<elhoir> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6600/PCI/SSE2
<elhoir>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<FloodBot1> elhoir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lr5> Strange, after a hibernating and starting computer a few times it didn't manage to connect to internet anymore, restarting solved the problem though (Ubuntu 8.04)
<jaffarkelshac> i added xubuntu, where is the screen resolution and why am i stuck on just 2 workspaces
<Lr5> after hibernating*
<Twim4> elhoir, =))
<matejcik> oh my.
<microwaver> jaffarkelshac, know the Ubuntu solution :)
<elhoir> Twim4: sorry, here it is also: http://www.reactos.org/paste/index.php/901/
<jaffarkelshac> what do you mean microwaver
<microwaver> jaffarkelshac, if i installed Ubuntu 7.10 out of the box I only got 2 workspaces
<dustrial> cky: it was also hit and miss with root=UUID=number ... i will just try again to fix the problem,thanks, i'll be back
<microwaver> jaffarkelshac, after I installed Advanced Desktop settings I found a way to increase the number
<N1N31NCHN41L5> hres the only link i can  find now - but it will seep up wow in nviiiida and ati users: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579378&highlight=ubuntu+wow
<gibb_> Please help - I have  dual boot setup with xp and ubuntu. I have hda1 partition for xp, hda2 for ubuntu, and hda3/5 for swap. I had a HP system recovery partition that I deleted while in windows with disk manager, I combined it with 700 meg of unpartitioned space in a new partition and then encrypted it with truecrypt. Afterwards when I reboot I get Error 17 in grub with NO menu. How do I fix it?
<Twim4> elhoir, how do you try to enable effects?
<matejcik> hey folks. i have a question that must have been asked like a million times now, but i just can't find a proper way to search for it
<cky> dustrial: Good luck!
<elhoir> Twim4: first i set appearance effects to Extra
<matejcik> the thing is, i have a bunch of 20GB partitions, and all of them now show up as "Media: 20,0GB" on my desktop
<Twim4> elhoir, oke
<N1N31NCHN41L5> good luck in better wow time
<matejcik> how the *** do i rename them to something sensible?
<elhoir> Twim: then i go to the compiz manager and enable Cube
<elhoir> but nothing happens
<Twim4> elhoir, do u also see a "Custom" radio button?
<microwaver> my wow fps is killing me :)
<microwaver> sometimes literly (ingame at least)
<dustrial> cky : just one more question : mom there is a line "root   (hd0,2)"   just under the title line in the grub menu.lst .... is this correct even for sdb ... or whatever?
<Twim4> elhoir, under extra button
<elhoir> Twim4: not now, i saw it before upgrading to 8.04
<N1N31NCHN41L5> try that lnik micrwaver
<cky> dustrial: Given that you are able to get to the "waiting for root" bit, I would say that that line is correct.
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, let's se, thanks beforehand
<PPumz> good day, need help with opening ports in ubuntu
<dustrial> cky yeah okay
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, I used that exact guide :P
<CorpseFeeder> I just installed hardy. Where do I find the hardware browser gui so I can see what hardware is detected in this laptop?
<PPumz> deluge says the port I chose is not open
<cky> dustrial: But, I'm happy to read the docs to confirm.
<elhoir> PPumz: it is not an Ubuntu issue, i think. It is a router issue
<PPumz> and  I have opened the port from my router
<elhoir> aaps
<N1N31NCHN41L5> damn ill have to find u a better onr - but are u updated to eny yet if using ati or nvidia
<dustrial> cky : the commandline in the grub-menu just gave me this only completion ... so i guess thats some kind of confirmation
<elhoir> PPumz: have you tried to close and reopen deluge?
<Twim4> elhoir, any error messages when u enable it?
<Juhaz> (hd0,2) is grub-speak for sda3.
<elhoir> Twim4: none
<cky> dustrial: *nods*
<Twim4> elhoir, hmmm....
<cpk1> is there anyway to get ubuntu to do more logging?
<dustrial> Juhaz:  yeah thx
<bullgard4> [Epiphany Rendering] In Gutsy my Epiphany version 2.20.1 displays letters on http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2008/03/070/index.html with even distances, but in Hardy (version 2.22.1.1) with uneven distances. E.g. a 'j' presses a following 'e'. Cause and remedy?
<dustrial> okay i'll go back into the jungle
<PPumz> and now it seems to be working, thanks elhoir! :D
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, not using envy at all.
<cmol> Does anybody know how to make the [ok] appear during boot?
<yfaithfully> Can Syndaemon be used to disable the touchpad while typing in Hardy Heron?  I have it set up, but it's not working
<elhoir> PPumz: i had same problem and it was resolved by doing that too :)
<gibb_> I get an ERROR 17 in grub with no menu after deleting and recreating a bigger partition with no OS data on it with a dual boot setup. How do I fix error 17?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> microwaver - u should give it a try - improved grapoics inm y comp 38-0%
<jimpy> How do you re run the post install script after installing a package with apt?-get?
<cmol> Or how to reinstall the whole boot sequence
<bullgard4> cmol: In Grub delete the kernel boot parameter splash and hide.
<bullgard4> parameters
<Twim4> elhoir, im sorry nut i have no solution, because i didnt have such problem
<Twim4> but*
<elhoir> Twim4: no problem, thanks so much
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, it didn't recognize my card at all.
<q4a> hi all
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so who was gonna be nice an let me sedn them grub menu.list so thay can fix - me - all druggged up and ur wow made me forget i want onto my other OS
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, you think I just cn install it now. on top mof my recent settings
<N1N31NCHN41L5> did u try the new sht he has now
<cmol> bullgard4: there's no hide option.. What does that do?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i did a reinstall of envy over everything i had - instant sucess
<bullgard4> cmol: If there is none, you do not need to bother.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> gutsy and older is legfacy wine noew he has aleardy a solid hardy package also
<N1N31NCHN41L5> did u need link again
<cmol> bullgard4: ok, but what does it do?
<DistroJockey> ﻿bullgard4: cmol: that would be   quiet splash
<zetheroo> hi all
<zetheroo> its been a while since I have been in here
<zetheroo> about a month
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, I'm using Gutsy Gibbon by the way
<N1N31NCHN41L5> is 25G big renought partition for M$ XP SP2
<zetheroo> moved to South Africa.... and just got ADSL today
<elhoir>    
<zetheroo> how is the new Ubuntu release?
<ricchje> Hey guys when I issue the su command and su to root I had a wierd response, check this: http://rafb.net/p/YeZIaN48.html  I have never seen it say "added user root" why does it say that ?
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5,  8 gig is even enough :)
<ricchje> Hey guys, I am trying to configure Postfix I am just at the configuring your FQDN part of the system: http://rafb.net/p/YeZIaN48.html how come when i issue hostname --fqdn  it doesn't give me the hostname and domain name, it just gives me the domain name (i thought this would cause issues) ?
<gibb_> I get an ERROR 17 in grub with no menu after deleting and recreating a bigger partition with no OS data on it with a dual boot setup. How do I fix error 17?
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, in vmware tho :P
<N1N31NCHN41L5> same here ubuntu works better with compiz on this old thin than xubuntu did withoy
<N1N31NCHN41L5> no real install real partition
<bullgard4> cmol, DistroJockey Yes, excuse me, I mixed it. It should read 'quiet'.
<PPumz> Is it possible to hide the 'mounted' harddrive from desktop?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i dont have a M$ /iso - my disk bropke 5 days ago before i found out i could vm XP in linux
<cmol> DistroJockey: i installed splashy trying to get my splash work, but the messed it up, and when i reinstalled usplash, the [ok] didn't show up!?
<DistroJockey> cmol: not exactly sure what you mean by the [ok]
<elhoir> Twim4: may i have to reboot my pc after enabling it?
<karamazov> hello
<N1N31NCHN41L5> damn drug i just reformatted my 4g thimbdrive q/ qemu-puppy and all good stuff = wanted to go 2g pit gprgpt tp plug it in
<karamazov> i installed ubuntu server edition 7.04 i think it does not have gcc installed by default does it?
<Twim4> elhoir, i dont thing so,, but u can try it, mb it'll work then
<cmol> DistroJockey: when it boots all the things and in the right side of the screen it list's [ok] or [fail]..
<karamazov> whatever, i typed sudo apt-get install gcc and installed gcc but gcc does not have standard c headers
<karamazov> what can i do about it
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Envy Link - second post in my thread:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=739707
<DistroJockey> cmol: ahh, well, removing quiet and splash should get it back. What else do you have after the   ro   on the kernel line in your  menu.lst?
<cmol> DistroJockey: only guiet and splash
<cmol> DistroJockey: thanks for the help.. got to go
<DistroJockey> cmol: no problem
<DistroJockey> cmol: may need to remove usplash if you havn't
<ra21vi> which program to cnfigure the Graphics Devices in Hardy.. my preferences menu is little messed due to faulty/broken upgrade
<ricchje> Hey guys, I am trying to configure Postfix I am just at the configuring your FQDN part of the system: http://rafb.net/p/YeZIaN48.html how come when i issue hostname --fqdn  it doesn't give me the hostname and domain name, it just gives me the domain name (i thought this would cause issues) ?
<q4a> hi all - i'm installed kubuntu 8.04 no my laptop samsung q45 f000, but can't start it  :'( I have updated bios and disable this things in it: Intel SpeedStep, Touch Pad Mouse, Legacy USB Support, Internal LAN, CPU Power Saving Mode. After that I tryed to start kubuntu with acpi=off and get this: http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0890.jpg - can somebody help me?
<whonicca> is there a contacts tool on ubuntu?
<ra21vi> *which gnome graphical program to configure Graphics"
<dustrial> hi all again, what is the difference between using hardy 386 or generic kernel?
<microwaver> N1N31NCHN41L5, so you used envy to use compis ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> oonlty way  could and LOVE compioz
<DistroJockey> q4a: does it eventually boot after about 4 minutes?
<dustrial> cky : still around?
<q4a> i don't wait 4 minutes =)
<cky> dustrial: Yes.
<microwaver> q4a,  do u get splashscreen
<bmz> ﻿any idea about how to get firefox extensions installed?
<DistroJockey> q4a: I had a system that got to login after hanging around the same time as you, gets there at about 220 seconds
<bmz> I have 2 and 3 installed
<dustrial> http://pastebin.com/m2371b4fc cky
<olskolirc> ok guys, i just upgraded to Hardy Heron and it took out my xmms and its not in the repository.  I downloaded the tar.gz file.  After I ./configure, I did make and got "make stop".  I did make install and got "make stop" how do I fix this?
<eth01> bmz: it depends
<eth01> olskolirc: ./configure, make, make install ?
<q4a> microwaver, no
<DistroJockey> q4a: was an issue with the driver modules
<olskolirc> yes eth01
<olskolirc> and got make stop
<bmz> eth01: I am just trying to install from xpi inside firefox
<eth01> make distclean ?
<dustrial> cky : also line 9 and line 10 differ: "scsi4 : atapiix " and scsi5 : atapiix"
<mejobloggs> can someone help me get fullscreen in ubuntu on virtualbox?
<olskolirc> ok let me try that
<jaffarkelshac> my trash bin on my panel is not there anymore, i try adding but it has become invisible
<microwaver> q4a gret nown problem gonna give u link
<gibb_> can I burn a cd in a session booting off a live cd in ubuntu?
<microwaver> q4a it's due a faulty splashscreen
<dustrial> is there an irc where one can seperate users out of the main chat, so that their massages will be shown in a special window?
<microwaver> q4a, this should do the trick http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Fix_Slow_boot.2Ffaulty_splash_screen
<olskolirc> eth01 I got: make: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> on ububntu slpash screen ISNT standard - u have to go to add/remove selct it and then YUP i got a COOL ONE running now
<cky> dustrial: Hmm...how many ATA devices do you have? :-P
<cky> dustrial: (Rhetorical question.)
<bullgard4> [Gecko Rendering] In Gutsy my Epiphany version 2.20.1 and Firefox 2.0.0.14 display letters on http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2008/03/070/index.html with even distances, but in Hardy (Epiphany version 2.22.1.1 and Firefox 3.0b5) with uneven distances. E.g. a 'j' presses a following 'e'. Cause and remedy?
<eth01> !caps | N1N31NCHN41L5
<Imaginal> I installed OOo Math. Why isn't it in the application menu?
<ubot5> N1N31NCHN41L5: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dustrial> cky : one HDD intern  and one external drive which is not connected right now
<olskolirc> Imaginal some things you have to add to the menu
<dustrial> cky + a DVD rom
<N1N31NCHN41L5> glibb - SHOUILD be able to
<eth01> olskolirc: make clean
<jasu> olskolirc: did the ./configure finish without errors?
<olskolirc> ok
<dustrial> cky : also line 9 and line 10 differ: "scsi4 : atapiix " and scsi5 : atapiix"
<eth01> olskolirc: then ./configure again
<gibb_> N1N31NCHN41LN, I cant eject it
<olskolirc> eth01 it got this: make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop
<olskolirc> how am i going to live without xmms
<eth01> olskolirc: what ./configure command did you use?
<Imaginal> olskolirc: thank you. I was silly and didn't check there ^_^
<jaffarkelshac> my trash applet is invisible how do i get it back
<cky> dustrial: Hmm....
<N1N31NCHN41L5> should be able to right click cd drive and unmount - unless its diff than the other live cd's i normally run - i can take os out and watch dvd's etf
<olskolirc> ok eth01
<olskolirc> oh eth01 I just went ./configure
<olskolirc> that's all the configure i know
<eth01> that's probably why then... yawn
<jasu> olskolirc: any errors on it?
<eth01> ./configure won't be enough
<smmagic> Has anyone ever rick roll'd the ubuntu channel?
<olskolirc> ok eth01 what can I do
<eth01> smmagic: no and don't even consider it yourself
<smmagic> Lol, I wasn't eth01
<eth01> good for you.
<smmagic> Heh, get banned? :3
<olskolirc> no errors jasu
<cky> dustrial: Sorry, I'm completely stuck at this point. :-(
<eth01> olskolirc: i dont know... er, read the docs maybe?
<dustrial> cky :;D no problem, at least the generic kernel works fine
<olskolirc> rtfm ok
<cky> dustrial: :-)
<olskolirc> not good with man pages :-(
<eth01> if you say so.
<olskolirc> the instructions said ./configure - make - make install
<dustrial> cky what would be the difference between 386 kernal and teh generic?
<olskolirc> i had to download it from the web site
<olskolirc> im going to look for gutsy xmms
<cky> dustrial: Simple, don't use the 386 one, it's only for computers that are wimpy. :-P
<eth01> i'm sure it requires something more advanced to just "./configure" ?
<jasu> olskolirc: did it even start compiling? or failed after a while?
<eth01>  to host)
<eth01> <eth01> olskolirc: i dont know... er, read the
<eth01> err, ignore ^
<jasu> when you typed make
<FloodBot1> eth01: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cky> dustrial: As far as I know it has far fewer functionality built in.
<eth01> olskolirc: i've got a patient to see, bbs.
<jasu> olskolirc: try Audacious instead?
<PPumz> I just installed Hardy yesterday and it uses waaay too much memory. At the moment the only programs on are xchat and system monitor, and it uses over 265mb (54.6%)
<PPumz> even xp didnt use that much
<NekoKun> Hi all
<olskolirc> jasu ./configure compiles
<Garsty> ever since I installed Ubuntu 8.04 x86_64, all KDE applications, such as kate and khexedit, when starting complain about being unable to open network socket, that "dcopserver" is not running and being unable to create ~/.kde/tmp-<machine name>, because of denied permission
<olskolirc> jasu it won't make or make install it stops
<cky> dustrial: The generic kernel is good for most desktop/workstation systems. The 386 one, as far as I know, is for computers that actually have a 386 processor.
<NekoKun> I have a ubuntu 6.06 VPS and I'm planning to upgrade it to hardy, what sor of things may make this upgrade fail?
<olskolirc> what is Audacious
<jasu> olskolirc: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audacious_Media_Player
<olskolirc> is it nicer then xmms? :-P
<jasu> it should be in the repos
<olskolirc> brb
<jasu> well, I think it's gtk2
<olskolirc> niceee jasu
<dustrial> at all and at cky : hardy did 386 kernal as default on my quadcore machine
<Fritzel> what's the name of a good calculator for x? particularly one that will let me type a whole algebraic equation if possible
<IdleOne> Fritzel: search in Synaptic for calculator
<Fritzel> yes I did I'm hoping for some advice
<TheOV> ﻿is there a way i can upgrade my hardy i386 system to amd64?
<microwaver> q4a, did it work?
<frostburn> not easily
<IdleOne> Fritzel: try a few of them see what works best for you
<pawan> hi
<IdleOne> calcoo perhaps
<Fritzel> ... ok nevermind then
<frostburn> TheOV, your best bet is to keep /home on a separate partition and install using an iso (remember to mount /home during the install process)
<TheOV> yeah
<TheOV> i'm probably going to do that anyway
<IdleOne> Fritzel: calcoo or extcalc
<pawan> how to repair grub
<q4a> microwaver, i was a little now aтв didn't try yet
<Fritzel> IdleOne, thakn you
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | pawan
<ubot5> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<q4a> *and
<dubby> hey anyone whats the command to create and remove network devices
<Alan> Anybody here also experience the problem where all of a sudden any new processes you try to run don't actually run, but everything else is working fine (seemingly)?
<popey> dubby: ifconfig ?
<Alan> I have a theory as to why, but i need to work out a common denominator
<ArthurArchnix> Hey... trying to disable the touchpad when a mouse is plugged in, but it seems that synclient no longer works. The command I'm trying is "synclient touchpadoff=1" and yes, I've added: Option "SHMConfig"  "on" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<popey> Alan: yes, I have had that on a server
<Fritzel> extcalc is what I'm looking for thank you again
<dubby> hey anyone what command is used to add and remove network devices?
<Dr_willis> dubby,  you mean network cards?
<TheOV> ifconfig interface up
<Alan> popey, oooh, on a server?  Hmm that might not correlate with what's "causing" mine then...
<TheOV> ifconfig interface down
<NekoKun> I have a ubuntu 6.06 VPS and I'm planning to upgrade it to hardy, what sor of things may make this upgrade fail?
<Alan> popey, don't suppose it has ndiswrapper does it?
<frostburn> or ifup/ifdown
<dubby> Dr_willis well i have eth2 and i want to re do it and make it eth1 or eth0 again
<Alan> popey, does it lose network connectivity at the same time?
<dubby> ok
<dubby> thank you
<ArthurArchnix> Nevermind... puncutation matters.
<ArthurArchnix> case matters I mean.
<Dr_willis> dubby,  thats a bit harder I think. :)
 * delcoyote hi
<dubby> well i have no idea how it got to #2
<dubby> it used to be just eth0
<dubby> but i ifconfig and there is no eth0 or eth1
<pawan> i am in windows vista i have existing installation of ubuntu hardy
<pawan> but cant start
<dubby> pawan errors?
<pawan> as i installed vista that cleared by grub
<TheOV> !fixgrub | pawan
<ubot5> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan> now what to do
<cpk1> anyone can reccommned a good wireless pci card that works extremely well with linux and can handle large amounts of traffic and clients (will be a wireless router)?
<dubby> ^
<orgy`> hi, i installed xp under vmware server 2. i edited the virtual machine and added the a sound card (/dev/dsp), but still xp doesn't recognize a sound card.
<Dr_willis> orgy`,  install the vmwaretools yet for xp?
<dubby> orgy' you have to add the device in vmware
<TheOV> pawan: i think there's a software for vista that they give on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, don't they?
<orgy`> Dr_willis vmwar tools are installed
<orgy`> dubby what exactly do you mean?
<sanguisdex> so why would thunderbird be able to download IMAP email but not evolution?
<dubby> ﻿ Dr_willis: orgy`,  install the vmwaretools yet for xp?
<TheOV> sanguisdex: evolution can download imap afaik
<olskolirc> I found my xmms configure error: configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<olskolirc> what kind of glib do i need guys
<dubby> there is one a configuration for adding the soundcard on the vmware to be sent to the virtual machine, then you need to instal drivers for it on the vm itself
<orgy`> dubby i installed vmware tools within xp (within the vm)
<olskolirc> glibc-source?
<spartacus> Hello. Any ATI (fglrx) users on tonight? I'm trying to verify an issue with DRI.
<frostburn> evolution does imap
<cpk1> olskolirc: you install build-essential with apt?
<dubby> spartacus whats your issue
<IdleOne> olskolirc: libglib2.0-dev
<compwiz18> spartacus: what kind of issue>
<dubby> spartacus : i have fglrx and it runs great
<pajamian> olskolirc: just do: sudo apt-get build-dep xmms
<dubby> DRI and compiz
<Dr_willis> xmms is no longer in the repos.. I dont think that will work pajamian
<Dr_willis> !find xmms
<ubot5> Found: xmms, xmms-dev, gaim-xmms-remote, libxmms-perl, libxmms-ruby (and 67 others)
<pajamian> Dr_willis: xmms2, then
<Dr_willis> Hmm it wasent there the other day..   odd.
<Dr_willis> !info xmms
<ubot5> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<orgy`> dubby in vmware it says "sound blaster 16"
<sanguisdex> ﻿frostburn: am I missing some lib for IMAP?
<mysticalone> Need assistance with installing Hardy on a Compaq Presario 1700, I'm getting "Vendor "PTLTD " System "  DSDT  " Revision 0x6040000 has a known ACPI BIOS problem"
<jimcooncat> Dr_willis: you scared me, I love streamtuner that uses xmms
<bellsin> Dr_willis is this as of Hardy - why removed? - though it never worked all that well for me compared to other players
<Dr_willis> Ok. xmms was totally missing like 2 weeks ago from the repos.
<ikonia> bellsin: it's legacy
<spartacus> dubby, compwiz18: After an upgrade to 8.04, I found that libGL was trying to link to /usr/local//usr/lib/xorg/fglrx_dri.so - looks like a remnant from previous playing, but it did this after clean everything out...
<pajamian> Dr_willis: I don't see it in synaptic, but it does have xmms2
<bellsin> Ah it may have been v2 I tried
<icesword> hi, channel, :)
<ikonia> bellsin: thats more a "server" app now
<Dr_willis> xmms2 is way different from xmms. :)
<spartacus> I resolved it with a symlink, and all is well... i just found the pathname (and number of forward slashes!) odd
<icesword> Dr_willis, hi
<frostburn> sanguisdex, you don't see the option for imap under  Edit>Pref>Add>Forward>Server Type ?
<Dr_willis> the ghost of xmms haunts us. :)
<Alan> xmms2 seems to be attempting what mpd already achieves...
<derspankster> audacious is still there, isn't it?
<compwiz18_> spartacus, fglrx often forgets to create symlinks
<ArthurArchnix> Hmmm... maybe not... I can use synclient TouchpadOff=1 from the command line to disable touchpad... but I can't use it as a keyboard shortcut.
<pajamian> well it looks like ubuntu went to xmms2, the info command you just did shows gutsy.
<pawan> should i boot using live cd
<spartacus> oh, one other minor issue that could be checked at runtime in the control panel is the presence of AIGLX="1" in xorg.conf - screen goes white if it's not there with fglrx and desktop effects are enabled :-/
<pajamian> anyways, I would install the libs for xmms2 and hope that it covers all the ones for xmms.
<pawan> i have 7.04 live cd
<pawan> and 8.04 was installed
<zetheroo> any glitches with Ubuntu Hardy anyone???
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  several. :)
<spartacus> compwiz18_, fair enough, but under /usr/local ?
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  hang in here for a few hours and see.
<compwiz18_> spartacus, no idea :)
<IdleOne> pawan: what you need to do is read the intructions on the link 1 time then read them again a second time then follow the instructions and if you run into problems then ask in here.
<icesword> goodbye, channel
<dustrial> hi, what is when "cat /proc/asound/cards"  fails because there is no asound ...
<dustrial> =?
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: oh really?.... tell me more...
<bellsin> icesword bye
<spartacus> dustrial, sounds like you need alsa :)
<dustrial> okay
<dustrial> which packages do you recommend?
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  Hang in here.. see what people have problems with. :) so far its upgrades to wireless, video, and sound.
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: upgrades?
<sanguisdex> ﻿frostburn: Oh its there an I set it up but it can't connect to the server.  w/ the same details I can download the data w/ thunderbird
<pajamian> Dr_willis: also FF extensions since hardy installs FF beta 3
<compwiz18_> Fresh installs usually work pretty well, I think
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  yes.. Upgrading from  the old release to the new.
<Dr_willis> pajamian,  I got that covered.. :) the "nightly testers tools" extension lets me use all the old extensions..
<Dr_willis> pajamian,  use at your own risk.
<bellsin> I'm hanging out to hear of any upgrade issues with Hardy? I'm a happy Gutsy user since it's arrival.
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: so is it better to just do a fresh install?
<pajamian> Dr_willis: same here, already done, but most people don't know about that, and there is some risk, yes.
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  i alwyas do fresh installs.
<bellsin> I suppose that's the main thing the ff addons that don't work with 3
<ikonia> bellsin: issues will be mostly personal issues
<spartacus> dustrial, alsa-base and alsa-utils should be a good start. also gstreamer0.10-alsa if you use gstreamer... (for gnome)
<bellsin> But that's more or  ff ussie
<albech> bellsin: there are several
<eth01> a fresh install is stupid.
<ikonia> bellsin: the process has been tested so any issues will be specific to you
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: will I still get all those glitches?
<eth01> it's worked fine here without doing so.
<derspankster> bellsin: personally, I had few issues upgrading my laptop. Wireless even worked. Others have been less fortunate.
<Dr_willis> eth01,   saying somthing is stupid when people DO have reasons to do so..is stupid.
<ikonia> eth01: thats the old "works for me" senario though
<TheOV> bellsin: i upgraded from gutsy to hardy without any problems
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  no idea. You may get different glitzes.. :)
 * spartacus had a few problems with upgrade too...
<albech> bellsin: i had issues with both wifi, bluetooth and sound
<pajamian> Dr_willis: plus even with that, if the extension has an "insecure" upgrade method FF will refuse to install it (until you add an entry to about:config).
<compwiz18_> I had no issues but I did a fresh install afterwards anyway
<bellsin> derspankster that's the thing Gutsy has never given me any problems - even my Wireless adapter worked out of the box
<albech> and the nvidia black frame bug still isnt fixed :(
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: so if Gutsy is working well for me there is no guarentee that hardy will work well too?
<Dr_willis> pajamian,  i got that disabled also. :)
<ikonia> bellsin: if you are happy and you don't require the LTS support, don't upgrade
<bellsin> albech yeah I am worried that Hardy sees my dead sound card from the live CD
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  this is life.. thers no guarentees to anything.
<frostburn> sanguisdex, i'm not sure how much i can help with that, as I don't have access to either
<IdleOne> zetheroo: if you dont need to upgrade then wait a little while
<compwiz18_> zetheroo, chances are Hardy will work fine, but there is the chance that the upgrade won't
<pajamian> Dr_willis: yep, I disabled it while installing/upgrading all my extensions, then when it was all sorted I re-enabled it.
<eth01> meh
<peophol> hello , does anyone here know how i can install a driver i downloaded for my creative card? extension tar.bz2 ?
<derspankster> bellsin: I have hesitated to update my desktop because it's a production box. I'm going to wait for things to settle a bit.
<bellsin> I mean it sees both so presumably i would be able to disable the dead one (it's a integrated so I can't remove it)
<zetheroo>  compwiz18_: I always do fresh installs..... should be fine no?
<Dr_willis> peophol,  xi-fi card?
<compwiz18_> zetheroo, should be, that's what the live cd is for ;)
<albech> i had to reinstall gutsy on another partition until some of those issues are resolved
<peophol> yea
<zetheroo>  compwiz18_: I have a Thinkpad T60.... heard of anything about it?
<bellsin> derspankster yeah that's it with me - this is the box I rely on most now - I have come to trust Gutsy
<derspankster> bellsin: I did build a server and installed Hardy server on it without issue though.
<albech> and it looks like the Intel wireless it going to take a while.. they have recognized the bug though
<Dr_willis> peophol,  you might want to check the wiki/forums - I have no idea how well that card is supported under linux at this time.   compiling stuff from source can take a little bit of work/knowledge
<compwiz18_> zetheroo, nope
<cpk1> peophol: you need to untar the archive and then usually there is a readme with instructions inside there
<bmz> I have gotten FF 2.0 and 3.0 running happily side by side now.
<bellsin> derspankster And I suppose the idea of an LTS is that it mainly polishes up what's already there?
<albech> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG if you have this WIFI chipset i wouldnt recommend a upgrade
<pajamian> I upgraded three machines over the past couple days and all went pretty smoothly.  Biggest hiccup was having to change the ubuntu server on one because it was having problems grabbing the files off the local NZ server.
<sanguisdex> ﻿frostburn: what would you be looking for?
<bmz> and I have my 2.0 addons *yay*
<spartacus> peophol: something like "tar -jxf <yourfile>.tar.bz2"  then compile the sources as per the included docs (might get ugly, or might be easy)
<peophol> i followed instructions but a window opens and closes immediately after and still no sound :(
<luddit1> christ that took way too long to recover my password
<derspankster> bellsin: I don't know. Personally, I'm beginning not to like this 6 month release cycle.
<DistroJockey> bmz: at the same time?
<luddit1> Hi all
<bmz> yep
<bellsin> Yeah I'm not reading of any major problems anywhere
<bellsin> derspankster it is too fast isn't it?
<zetheroo> which is the fastest server to download Ubuntu hardy from?
<albech> torrent
<TheOV> zetheroo: the closest one to you
<jimcooncat> Where is online documentation for Hardy, please?
<bellsin> I'm starting to look at Debian and thinking that's the way to do it :)
<cpk1> derspankster: if you dont like the 6 month cycle then stick to the LTS cycle
<bmz> http://blog.codefront.net/2007/08/20/how-to-have-firefox-3-and-firefox-2-running-at-the-same-time/
<dustrial> ......help.... what package do i need to install to get alsa
<dustrial> ?
<DistroJockey> bmz: nice :) Thanks for the link :)
<derspankster> bellsin: Frankly, for my uses, I see little differences between gutsy and hardy.
<IdleOne> !alsa
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zetheroo> TheOV: not in my case.....
<bellsin> cpk1 yeah that's it I came in on the wrong one really
<derspankster> cpk1: I'll likely do so from now on.
<bmz> remove your firefox profile (or back it up)
<TheOV> zetheroo: try torrenting it
<pajamian> cpk1: problem with the LTS cycle is when it does finally come time to upgrade there is no way to directly upgrade from one LTS to the next.
<bellsin> I should have used Feisty - but it didn't see my wifi card and Gutsy did
<IdleOne> dustrial: alsa-base I assume
<frostburn> sanguisdex, i'd ask your network admin, or provider what the credentials are for your imap login
<luddit1> i have a 7.04 machine with no internet connection and just downloaded 8.04 LTS, burnt it to a cd and cant upgrade it. any help?
<cpk1> pajamian: really I thought I saw something about upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04?
<bmz> create 2 firefox profiles using 2.0 as per the link
<Dr_willis> pajamian,  i thought direct upgrading from the old LTS to the new was a Specicic FEATURE they worked very hard on.
<bmz> I just updated the menu entry for ff3 to use its own profile - all is good
<pajamian> cpk1: Dr_willis: then I stand corrected, I had thought you couldn't
<nickthorley> bazhang: hi are you around?
<TheOV> luddit1: try adding the 8.04 CD to your sources.list, and then upgrading
<IdleOne> luddit1: you can not leapfrog version update to 7.10 then to 8.04 or do a fresh install of 8.04 backup /home
<luddit1> I have done that, it only finds 44 packages.
<DistroJockey> bmz: seen a few requests to be able to do that. Handy info. Cheers!
<albech> i can only recommend fresh install.. had a ton of problems trying to upgrade
<ikonia> Dr_willis: they did
<ikonia> Dr_willis: there is a core glibc change which made it hard and a lot of effort went into it
<luddit1> i have the cd though?
<ikonia> Dr_willis: hand on heart I didn't think they would get it usable in time for the release, but kudo to them, they did
<pajamian> albech: upgrade went smooth for all three computers at my house, but I upgraded from the CD.
<athreya> how to enable compiz fusion on ubuntu 8.04 using commandline?
<luddit1> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" didnt work either
<ikonia> athreya: it's already enabled
<IdleOne> !ccsm | athreya
<ubot5> athreya: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bmz> Distrojockey: A lot of people probably want addons not available in FF3 yet.
<bellsin> albech yeah I'm off upgrading any OSes - it never works with windows and didn't work well for me with Fedora either, but I'm told Aptitude is a lot more intelligent?
<albech> pajamian: i had some very nasty crashed after upgrade..
<ikonia> athreya: there is a menu item "advanced desktop effects" to assist you
<cpk1> pajamian: yup just checked, 3 easy steps gets you from 6.06 to 8.04 =)
<IdleOne> ikonia: the menu item only appears after !ccsm
<ikonia> IdleOne: are you %100 on that
<ikonia> IdleOne: I've got the menu on my laptop and I'm not running compiz
<pajamian> cpk1: cool, though I will stick with the 6 month cycle for now anyways.  I like the latest apps.
<DistroJockey> bmz: yeah, probably
<IdleOne> ikonia: unless they added ccsm default
<IdleOne> ikonia: possible I guess
<bmz> Distrojockey: glad I could help
<ikonia> IdleOne: I'm doing a clean install now so I can test that
<IdleOne> ikonia: let me know :)
<ikonia> IdleOne: noted
<cpk1> pajamian: thats basically how I operate, I keep the release I am using until there is some app that I really want and need the next release for =P
<pajamian> albech: I guess it can't work for everyone.
<DistroJockey> bmz: and the web developers need both I would imagine. Thanks :)
<albech> i started a while back with always have 2 or more OSes on my box
<athreya> ikonia:i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04...there i no ccsm here...but desktop effects which are in appearance are working
<cpk1> as a side note though on kubuntu I have never seemed to be able to get an upgrade to work correctly for me
<slaine_> Guys, is there any info on how to install via a PCMCIA CD-ROM ?
<bellsin> I probably can't upgrade anyway cos my initial bootloader is still FreeBSD - cos i tried that before Linux - I was feeling brave at the time :)
<albech> that way i dont throw out an old one till i have one which im happy with
<slaine_> Trying to install on an old Vaio and that's the only bootable device besides the hdd
<IdleOne> athreya: if you want all the flashy widgets install !ccsm
<bellsin> Grub never overwrote the BSD loader but it still works
<albech> slaine_: is it bootable?
<DistroJockey> slaine_: the Alternate CD asks me about PCMCIA stuff (might be worth a look if you havn't)
<slaine_> Ah, thanks
<pajamian> slaine_: have you tried booting to the live CD to see if it works?
<slaine_> The live cd failes
<slaine_> It only detects the internal pata drive
<ikonia> !wubi > ikonia
<pajamian> slaine_: where does it fail?
 * DistroJockey nods at slaine_
<Stwange> since when did this channel require registration?  I'm guessing you had spam issues but don't forgot a lot of people come here after installing ubuntu for the first time and xchat automatically takes them here for help
<albech> slaine_: but it boots?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> can anyone help me add a linux os on /dev/hda5 to th grub for this ubunutu
<IdleOne> ikonia: dont do it! come back to the light :)
<slaine_> Boots, detects sda as the ata device and then failes
<ikonia> IdleOne: I'm not doing it
<bellsin> DistroJockey I've preferred the alternate CDs - live CDs are good to look but I think a real installer is faster and works better for most people, certainly people i know and myself
<ikonia> IdleOne: I've got info to update the factoid with (I think)
<eth01> * hypn0 (n=h@78-86-137-94.zone2.bethere.co.uk) has joined #ubuntu
<eth01> <s
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: what do you want to do
<pajamian> slaine_: try the alternate install CD, then.
<albech> slaine_: maybe have to load the pcmcia module manually
<IdleOne> ikonia: sounds good then
<eth01> eer ignore damn keyboard
<ikonia> IdleOne: the factoid is not going to be "don't do it
<slaine_> No mention of pcmcia and when dropped to the busybox prompt it doesn't do much when I manually load the pcmcia modules
<DistroJockey> bellsin: yep, I always get the alternate
<IdleOne> ikonia: lmao did not think it was
<slaine_> I'll give alternat a shot
<slaine_> thanks
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i have ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon on /dev/hda1
<athreya> IdleOne:how to install ccsm using commandline?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: with you so far
<Stwange> anyway, that's not my question: are there any issues with the 8.04 upgrade from 7.10 (ie. should I just clean install?). I had a lot of trouble with upgrading 7.04 to 7.10
<TheOV> athreya: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<IdleOne> !ccsm > IdleOne
<ikonia> IdleOne: looks like ubotu is dead
<nickthorley> can anyone giveme the basics of tracing why a wireless network connection is not working so that I can try it on my laptop - thanks
<IdleOne> yeah
<bellsin> Stwange i always back up and install fresh
<TheOV> !ubotu | IdleOne
<ubot5> IdleOne: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheOV> it's not dead
<ikonia> TheOV: thats not ubotu
<pajamian> Stwange: some people have had problems, some haven't.  upgrade at your own risk.
<IdleOne> athreya: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<DistroJockey> Stwange: I've heard many issues. Try it after a backup first though I guess.
<bellsin> Stwange upgrade's seem to take longer too
<N1N31NCHN41L5> was having comp probs at same time as muppy008 install and was at the ass grub screen when i was told to ctl alt bkspc foe a diff prob. solved it but now my muppy008 sits fully customized on /dev/hda5 an no way to it
<TheOV> ikonia: what is it then?
<bellsin> Even taking into account the backing up time
<athreya> TheOV:It says apt command not found
<Stwange> ok thanks guys. Now I guess I have to find a blank CD :)
<alado2> is there a way of getting around typing in the password when i want to use hdparm (sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb1) to shut down one of my disks?
<ikonia> TheOV: ubot5 a differnt bot, out of sync database
<TheOV> oh
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok, o you basiclly want your menu to have ubuntu and muppy on it
 * bellsin looks up muppy
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: is that a fair summary ?
<pajamian> alado2: man sudoers
<Sarek> hi
<alado2> <pajamian> and that means?
<ikonia> !wubi
<ubot5> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<bellsin> I wondered if it was related to puppy
<athreya> IdleOne:It says apt command not found even as sudo..
<N1N31NCHN41L5> yep - and once i know how to do that i wanna add a few more linux micros to play with and learn linux on - ubuntu ie REALLY user friendly - to much so i doint really learn what i want to - but makes a a GREAT fully functioning OD for a comp illiterate like me
<IdleOne> athreya: show me the command you entered please
<pajamian> alado2: type that into the terminal and you will get a man page that tells you how to customize the sudoers file to do things such as set certain commands to not require a password.
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok, are you using a seperate shared /boot partition or are you using /boot as a directory of each distro ?
<alado2> <pajamian> ah, cool, thnx
<Sarek> since upgrading to hardy my (ide) harddisks are recognised as /dev/sd* ... now I wanted to install noflushd to gain more silence but noflushd complains: don't know how to spindown /dev/sda1 ... any idea what I can do there?
<ArthurArchnix> I can't seem to edit my sudoers file anymore. sudo visudo doesn't work. Nor does gksudo xterm, then running visudo
<N1N31NCHN41L5> NOOOO windows at all on this machine - PURE LINUX
<N1N31NCHN41L5> im not sure whhere ubuntu put its boot/grub - but that is the ONLY grub/bott on here
<ArthurArchnix> Has something changed from gutsy?
<bellsin> With some of these new micro-distros I just can't see what they're adding
<NekoKun> I have a ubuntu 6.06 VPS and I'm planning to upgrade it to hardy, what sort of things may make this upgrade fail?
<bellsin> Though I'm inconsistent cos i do like OpenGEU :)
<Stroganoff> bellsin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: thats not what I asked, are you using a shared /boot partition for both/all the distros or do you have a boot directory for each distro
<cpk1> NekoKun: if your internet connection dies
<DistroJockey> ArthurArchnix: how about:   sudo -s    then    visudo    ?
<sanguisdex> ﻿luddit1: you have to use the alternative CD to upgrade w/ the CD
<NekoKun> cpk1: anything else?
<cpk1> NekoKun: basically follow the instructions to the Tee and pray =)
<NekoKun> cpk1: ._.
<cpk1> NekoKun: upgrading really seems to be a ymmv type of thing
<bellsin> Stroganoff now that looks good - uses Thunar I see just like OpenGEU
<N1N31NCHN41L5> primary part is 7.64g for unbuntu then its ext part with 6 750MB logical parts for puplrts and a 512MB linux swap - thats all i know about how i set it up
<cpk1> NekoKun: I have heard of plenty of people having no problems whereas I have never been able to get a clean upgrade
<NekoKun> cpk1: ymmv?
<bellsin> I really like Thunar - how you can drop into a cmd anywhere
<athreya>  IdleOne:its working..synaptic was running ....that may be the reason for error...thanx..
<bellsin> Gnome should have that feature
<WelshDragon> <uberrig> dickydoo2, you'll need to join a linux chat channel or help forum group then
<WelshDragon> oops
<cpk1> NekoKun: Your Mileage May Vary
<IdleOne> athreya: yup possible
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: thats a very unusual disk layout, 6 x 750 partitions will not give you much room to install and distros
<WelshDragon> Hellooooo. Does anyone here use teamspeak and got around the problem of it 'locking' the sound devices?
<Stroganoff> bellsin well try it and provide feedback if you want to ;)
<NekoKun> cpk1: mmm thanks
<IdleOne> athreya: you might want to install fusion-icon also
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: I advice you to re-think you disk layout before trying to progress any further (I can help you with this) as you will make it VERY hard for your self in the future
<N1N31NCHN41L5> where is the menu.lst at???
<WelshDragon> /boot/grub/
<Dr_willis> N1N31NCHN41L5, /boot/grub
<Dr_willis> it may be time to read some grub docs. :)
<bellsin> Stroganoff I might do though you have to bear in mind I'm still a Linux baby, with only 8 months on the clock so far :)
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: it's in /boot
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: are you listening to what I'm saying about your layout ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok so what doo i do waste the totally customize3d ubuntu and muppy008 - load a live muppy cd run in ram and redpartitoon or fdisck the hard drive intop a better format - if so - ill do it NOW
<ArthurArchnix> DistroJockey: Didn't work. But thanks for that suggestion. Also, thanks for suggesting xkeypass the other day. it's great. Just what I was looking for.
<bellsin> I have to eat - seeya later
<fiXXXerMet> My upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 didn't fully completely - got some errors.  Now when I do apt-get upgrade, I get "6 not fully installed or removed." but that fails still.  How can I repair my system?
<Myrtti> fiXXXerMet: have you tried dpkg --configure -a?
<fiXXXerMet> Myrtti: no, what does that do?
<RockHound> good day ... how do I prevent a process from being started when upgrading? more specifically, I have stopped postfix and would like to upgrade but don
<RockHound> 't want the upgrade to start it
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: no no no
<DistroJockey> ArthurArchnix: win some lose some I guess :)
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: calm down and approch logically
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: work out the best layout for your long term goal
<Myrtti> fiXXXerMet: configures the packages that were downloaded and marked for installation but haven't been
<fiXXXerMet> ok
<ikonia> nickthorley: how many distros (realistly) do you feel you'll want to have installed at the same time
<ikonia> nickthorley: sorry
<saltedlight> hi. anyone know what is this and how do i fix this?
<saltedlight> (gnomesword2:10104): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_convert: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<saltedlight> Segmentation fault
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: how many distros (realistly) do you feel you'll want to have installed at the same time
<nickthorley> ikonia: no probs
<ikonia> nickthorley: fat fingers on my part
<virus92> I installed some video drivers on my ubuntu. Now ubuntu doesn't load when you log in. How do I recover my ubuntu? I'm on a live now
<orangesicle> Hi.  After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.  I am guessing I am missing some fonts.   can anyone help me try and figure out what is missing?
<fiXXXerMet> Myrtti: I got lots of errors - http://pastebin.com/m4140f3ec
<ikonia> virus92: can you use "recovery" mode from the grub menu on your ubuntu install ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> long term goal is abiltity to KEEP ubuntu here and as new puppys come and go try them out in  full install hence the small partitions 2-3 times the size they need. thats the goal - oh i also set up a 6.3g data folder
<|Dreams|> whats the command to see what dvdwr i have ?
<WelshDragon> Does anyone here use teamspeak and got around the problem of it 'locking' the sound devices?
<|Dreams|> dvdwriter*
<virus92> ikonia: yes, I can
<N1N31NCHN41L5> 6
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok so roughly would you say 4 distros at once and a shared data partition ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i got a stack of 14 ive tired in last 2 weeks
<ikonia> virus92: ok, use that, use the root shell and change the "driver" line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "vesa"
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: can we keep with relevant discussion here, I don't need to hear how "l33t" you want to be
<Myrtti> fiXXXerMet: the origin of the problem is located on lines 15 and 16
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ubuntu, 6 puppy, 6.3 g data file an 512MB linux swap
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: so would it be fair to say 4 distros and a shared data partition ?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok wow, so you wany 7 distros
<fiXXXerMet> Myrtti: Aye.  Googling now.
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: how big is your disk ?
<orangesicle> ﻿Hi.  After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> not trying to be elite - am comp illeterate and want to try em all so i can learn as much as possible
<N1N31NCHN41L5> 20g
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: 20 gig - Hmmm thats not a lot to play with
<N1N31NCHN41L5> largetst puppy is 440MB usually they are around 96MB
<fiXXXerMet> Myrtti: So there is no 'update-grub' file on my system
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: so 20 gig  - 6 gig shared partition = 14 gig to play with, I'd advise at least 4 gig for ubuntu so thats 10 gig to play with
<pale-yafa> ﻿hi, I use vnc to connect to my laptop and work on it, the problem is that num lock is moving the mouse and not typing the numbers, how to fix that?
<Myrtti> fiXXXerMet: if you have a ubuntu cd lying around someplace, you could probably fix it with the cd
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<fiXXXerMet> Myrtti: I have a 8.04 CD but I'm going to try installing grub then doing the --configure command.  I'll let you know.
<Myrtti> fiXXXerMet: cool
<fiXXXerMet> restart
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i gave ubuntu 7.3G
<Randocal> The PC I"m sitting at has both WinXP and Gutsy installed on it (both on seperate HDs). Will upgrading to Hardy break my grub config somehow and break my ability to dual boot?
<virus92> ikonia: I can modify that file trough the live CD, I opened it right now. There's twice the driver word. One for Generic Keyboard and one for Configured Mouse
<alado2> when i type sudo visudo i cant really ad any text there, or i cant figure out how to do it, can anyone help me?
<|Dreams|> whats the command to see what dvdwriter i have ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> left puppy partitions at 750MB since nmost distroare around 95MB and they arent to keep - but to learn
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: here is my suggested layout. Partition 1 = 250 meg ext3 /boot (global) partition Partition 2 512 Meg (global) swap partition partition 3 6 gig ext3 shared data partition partition 4 = logcial partition partition 5 1.6 gig puppy1 partition partition 6 1.6 gig puppy2 partition, partition 7 1.6 gig puppy3 partition, partition 8 1.6 gig puppy4 partition, partition 9 1.6 gig puppy5 partition partition 10 1.6 gig puppy6 partition
<LjL> alado2: try doing « export EDITOR=nano » before running it
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: have a read through that layout and ask any questions, or question anything your unclear about
<blue-frog> when we share a folder with nautilus, where is the file where the information is written, pls?
<ikonia> virus92: driver for video section
<Wyleyrabbit> Hi everyone
<ikonia> virus92: or boot into recovery mode shall and do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<bazhang> nickthorley: what's up?
<Zackymc_k> is there a hardware info command?
<DistroJockey> alado2: try the  Insert  key
<blue-frog> Zackymc_k: lshw
<nickthorley> bazhang: hi - just wanted to apologise for not coming on the net on friday night - will you be around later about 21:30 ish uk time - will be trying to get my wireless working then and would appreciate a hand
<N1N31NCHN41L5> where is the ubuntu???
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: did I not put a 4 gig (minimum) ubuntu partition on  ?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: if not, please include it in the extended partition
<virus92> ikonia: I already tried it once. I didn't work
<bazhang> nickthorley: haha what is that greenwich time? I will try to be here
<ikonia> virus92: so whats' the error your getting
<virus92> ikonia: I already tried it once. *It didn't work
<nickthorley> bazhang: yes it is - if you cant make it dont worry but as you have same wireless card would be useful
<bazhang> nickthorley: no problems; will do my best ;]
<orangesicle> ﻿Hi.  After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.
<nickthorley> bazhang: i think fedora moved over to the new kernel module last release and i spent ages trying to get that working and gave up in the end
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: does that layout make sense to you ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> no just a swap partition
<virus92> ikonia: Once i typed my account id and psw my screen turns black, then it turn white. I know that there is a working GUI because i used my mouse to shutdown the pc.
<alado2> <DistroJockey>cant i just edit /etc/sudoers?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: sorry, please include ubuntu so 3 primary = /boot, swap and data partition, then put the OS's in the extended partition
<shoot^> guys, i'm using ATI drivers installed using Envy on Hardy. X crashes on logon, but works in gnome failsafe. any ideas/
<shoot^> ?
<Zackymc_k> thanks is there a program to view computer hardware like in gutsy?
<DistroJockey> alado2: yep
<ikonia> virus92: view the xorg log
<ikonia> virus92: see if there is anything obvious
<ikonia> virus92: try changing the driver back to vesa
<virus92> shoot^: ATI drivers are causing problems to me too
<ikonia> virus92: (fail safe driver = vesa)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok now with avg puppy only being 90MB in size and all changes benig made to them going in a pup_save"NAME" file with each save filke being named to distro and pout in dat floder - why so large for each puppy partition???
<nickthorley> bazhang: did it take you long to sort out can you remember?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i hope my wuestions are making since - damn valiym and vicodin
<alado2> <DistroJockey> ok, just got a bit confused cause it said "This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<alado2> "
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: because if you do any work with the distros it's always better to have space available and it's easy to use it up
<DistroJockey> alado2: yeah, silly message that one IMHO :)
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: you have spare space, so I've allocaed 1.6 gig to your puppy partitions to allow you to play and account for anything you need to do or want to play with, some puppy releases are 300+ meg
<bazhang> nickthorley: not much really; there are a couple of workarounds if the bug affects you, and an upstream fix is in the works
<shoot^> virus92: how did you install yours?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: does that make a little more sense now ?
<nickthorley> bazhang: i know we have the same card but what is your laptop?
<astro76> alado2: it is highly recommended to use visudo to edit sudoers, it does syntax checking before it saves so you don't end up with a borked system
<DistroJockey> alado2: but I guess there is a reason...
<DistroJockey> alado2: "visudo edits the sudoers file in a safe fashion, analogous to vipw(8).  visudo locks the sudoers file against multiple simultaneous edits, provides basic sanity checks, and checks for parse errors.  If the sudoers file is currently being edited you will receive a message to try again later."
<bazhang> nickthorley: thinkpad
<astro76> alado2: you can do sudo update-alternatives --config editor to set your preferred editor
<N1N31NCHN41L5> 'ok true but with even a 446MB puppy in a 750MB partition if i put ther pu_save file for it in the data folder plent of room - or is my logic all newby here
<virus92> ikonia: I first did it trough the default driver manager of ubuntu and it caused me black screen, then ireformatted and tried with a driver manager that someone has suggested to me
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: being honest I think you should do fewer puppy installs and have an additional 4 - 6 gig partition to allow you try a different distro (say fedora) should want to without having to re-partition your disk
<nickthorley> bazhang: ok - do you have a wireless light and does it work now?
<bazhang> nickthorley: can be made to work but I prefer it off ;]
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: your welcome to do it how you want, I'm just trying to give you a more experienced viewpoint to save you pain down the line
<nickthorley> bazhang: ok no prob - is there a link so this upstream that will fix it - would be interested in reading about it
<Wyleyrabbit> got a question about editing the menu in Ubuntu. If I right-click the menu and choose "edit menus", the menu editor comes up. I would like to move an item from one group to another, but when I drag from menu "a" to menu "b", the editor crashes. Is there another way to do this?
<orangesicle> ﻿Hi.  After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.  fontconfig and fontconfig-config are installed, as are the microsoft fonts, so i am not sure what the problem is.
<bazhang> nickthorley: let me check
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok- im all new an dunderstand i can do it my way - put a l;ot of though intop that partotion and it SUCKS so im asking to gain ur wisdom not to challenge u   --= i leran better when i undersatnd they why behind it
<virus92> ikonia: I'm trying to use the oldest backup wich was made in automatic.
<ikonia> virus92: ok ?
<rungss> Wyleyrabbit: try adding a new item for a Group and enter the detail
<ikonia> virus92: I wouldn't do that, I'd just reset it to a safe setting and move forward
<DistroJockey> astro76: my preferred editor was nano but it still used vi
<alado2> <astro76>ok set nano as editor, but still cant edit it in the terminal, i'll think i'll take the chance with sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<xomp> would anyone here know if orinoco support is available in hardy? Gutsy has never been capable of using my w200 usb wifi adapter and I would love to know if hardy has resolved this issue.
<Randocal> The PC I"m sitting at has both WinXP and Gutsy installed on it (both on seperate HDs). Will upgrading to Hardy break my grub config somehow and break my ability to dual boot?
<Lamego> Randocal, no
<ikonia> Randocal: shouldn't do
<arvind_khadri> Randocal, no
<astro76> DistroJockey, alado2, really? update-alternatives didn't work for either of you?
<Randocal> excellent, thank you.
<Flynsarmy> I uninstalled firefox, broke my firefox icon in the taskbar, reinstalled firefox but now it's changed to some weird icon (even though the link works). How can i get the FF icon back? (I use Hardy)
<DistroJockey> astro76: nope, I ran it and it was set to nano
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i have anothert laptop w25g XP SP2 Mandrvia - and i want OpenGEU Ubuntu and only 2 puppy on a 160 hdd but i wont start that till a can get it right here i - i guess so many puppies so i can get the multi linux grub lkoading understood - then just go back repatition to like 3 or 4 total distros and be happy
<Wyleyrabbit> rungss: I've added a new group, selected the group to add the checkbox for the group, and closed the menu editor. My new group doesn't appear.
<alado2> <astro76> nope, or the command worked and i changed it to nano, but still when i type sudo visudo i cant edit
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, try restarting gdm once ans see
<Flynsarmy> arvind_khadri: I restarted my PC. didn't help
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: multiple puppy installs won't help you understand grub, 2 distros of any choice will help you with that (thats why I suggested a shared /boot parttiion)
<rungss> yeah it happens the editor doesn't behave as expected... no idea why...
<arvind_khadri> Flynsarmy, no idea then
<DistroJockey> astro76: Hardy install here
<fiXXXerMet> Myrtti: Installing grub took care of my issues.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so i have 7.3G for Ubuntu on here - i WILLLLL add a lot to it so i want it big and as it is in the front.
<Myrtti> fiXXXerMet: have a good one :-)
<astro76> DistroJockey: still on gutsy here ;)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> do 3 a total of Only 3 Full installs is MUCH better way to go???
<virus92> ikonia: Section "Screen"
<virus92> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<virus92> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<virus92> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<virus92> 	Defaultdepth	24
<FloodBot1> virus92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<virus92> EndSection
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: thats sensible if ubuntu will be your core and most disk hungry OS give it as much as you can spare without vausing issues
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: right click launcher icon for firefo choose properties click on icon the correct icon for firefox is in /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.0.png
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: yes, I would say 3 distros is easier to manage and will give you a solid insite to things
<ikonia> virus92: why ar eyou showing me this
<DistroJockey> astro76: so your visudo can use nano?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i LOVE Ubuntu and how easy it is to use - but i want a few os i can go learn in mess up bad and only reformat that partition and not keep losing my ubuntu like i have been
<virus92> ikonia: it stopped me because of flooding. the only 2 section that seem video card related are these two
<astro76> DistroJockey: honestly I haven't tried, I use vim ;) but I've helped people set it
<DistroJockey> astro76: :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> if u will write out a good disk layout ill implement it tonight
<ikonia> virus92: add the driver line then if its not there or use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver
<DistroJockey> astro76: vim is not exactly newbie friendly (no offense)
<virus92> ikonia: ok
<astro76> DistroJockey: well wait a sec... the default in Ubuntu was always nano, and I always have to change it to vim
<astro76> DistroJockey: is this clean Hardy install?
<DistroJockey> astro76: that looks to be the case
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, agreed ...but if we use it regularly we can use it efficiently
<DistroJockey> astro76: yeah
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: well 1.) 250meg /boot (ext3) - this will be the /boot partition for ALL you linux installs 2.) 512 meg swap partition 3.) 7 Gig shared data partition 4.) extended partition 5.) 6 gig ubuntu partition (ext3) 6.) 1.6 gig puppy install partition 7.) 1.6 puppy install 8.) all the rest of the free disk space incase you want to try a different distro
<DistroJockey> arvind_khadri: heyya :) Yes, I can use it :) But things aren't exactly obvious :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> but i have the ubuntu 1st now
<nickthorley> bazhang: once you got your wireless working can you click on network manager and list nearby access points or do you have to preset the ssid in a file
<DistroJockey> ooo, 3 smilies, hehe
<Flynsarmy> legend2440: Thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> DistroJockey, yeah :)
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: sorry ?
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: yw
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone noticed system monitor resources tab using huge amounts of CPU?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: don't quite understand your last question
<astro76> DistroJockey: it takes practice.... for years I only used basics until I made myself integrate a few new vi commands into my usage every time I used it
<pisse> Hi! I'm reading a warcraft 3 on wine how to.. "The most important is a new ( 3.0 and newer) and working WineX version" Where can I see my WineX version?
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  - do i grow it right and then make new on its left???
<N1N31NCHN41L5> my 1st partition is this ubuntu 7.3g and i dont want to lose it if possible
<xomp> would anyone here know if orinoco support is available in hardy? Gutsy has never been capable of using my w200 usb wifi adapter and I would love to know if hardy has resolved this issue.
<DistroJockey> astro76: agreed :)
<astro76> DistroJockey: it's really amazing how quick you can edit without moving your fingers from the keys once you are proficient
<orangesicle> ﻿After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.  fontconfig and fontconfig-config are installed, as are the microsoft fonts, so i am not sure what the problem is.  xfont postscript type1 truetype are listed as installed sets in defoma
<bazhang> nickthorley: it just connects on startup
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: thats a tough call, you can try to manage the partitions and re-lay them out, but hand on heart, because your not using a shared /boot partition I personally would re-install and use that as a learning experience
<nickthorley> bazhang: so say you went to starbucks - you couldnt easly search for lan and connect - you would have to alter config file
<bazhang> nickthorley: ie once I hit the desktop the wallet manager asks for the pass then it connects
<alado2> <DistroJockey> <astro76> I managed to do it by doing it the ugly sudo nano /etc/sudoers way :) thnx for the help though
<DistroJockey> astro76: yep
<bazhang> nickthorley: the former
<DistroJockey> alado2: you're welcome :)
<clusty> hey
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ive rbuilt so many times whats one more - its where i got what little i do know from - from a 45 hour install and prog update to under 3 - lol
<nickthorley> bazhang: oh ok thats good then - i thought may end up with limited functionality
<legend2440> since switching to hardy fsck run in the usplash screen and no info on percent of contiguous file is given. is that the way its supposed to work now?
<DistroJockey> and on that note, I think I had better sleep. Later
<clusty> is there a way to copy an ubuntu installation iso onto a memory stick?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: I assure you you'll find it easier to manage with a seperate /boot partition, plus it will be valuable learning
<astro76> !usb | clusty
<bazhang> nickthorley: this is about the best card there is; consider, we could have both had broadcom's ;]
<astro76> !install | clusty try here
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so how do i make big brown (ubuntu) put its grub in first folder it usually throews it where it wasnt
<astro76> clusty: apparently the bot is busted
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, :)
<clusty> :D
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: you don't
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: I'll explain
<bazhang> ubot5 lag
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and im allllll about learning - this copy of ubuntu is on borrowed time
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: when you install ubuntu, you'll get the partition layout tool
<astro76> clusty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: are you familier with that screen
<N1N31NCHN41L5> yes
<nickthorley> bazhang: yes i know - well it was my plan get a good solid card hoping it would be supported outu of the box - i still dont get how some really old and crap ethernet cards can be working out of the box but a good intel wireless card not be - its bad I think
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: ok so when you are laying it out, your going to specify 1.) 250meg ext3 partition which the mount point will be /boot, 1 / partition of 6 gig (or however big you want), 1 swap partition of 512 meg
<bazhang> hardy is being fixed though nickthorley--in gutsy the card was great--the fix should bring it back (knock on wood)
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5:the installer will then put all the grub info to allow you to boot ubuntu (and your other distros when you are ready) in /boot, it will then put the grub boot loader on the MBR of that disk
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ohhhh so do ALLLLL manually screw guided
<nickthorley> bazhang: i think it should have been like that before release though - to me its a major feature - like cpu support - they seem to get nice fluffy gui bits spot on at the expense of what i see as fundamentals
<xomp> would anyone here know if orinoco support is available in hardy? Gutsy has never been capable of using my w200 usb wifi adapter and I would love to know if hardy has resolved this issue. I xomp promise to vote for Ron Paul if someone can verify for me.
<W8TAH> hi folks -- ive had issues the last day or 2 across 2 different installs of ubuntu on 2 different switch ports where connections arent maintained at all - -it will last for maybe 2-3 minutes - the determining factor SEEMS to be my broadcom card and the special driver - i disabled it and it seems to be working right -- how do i begin to toubleshoot this?
<orangesicle> After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.  fontconfig and fontconfig-config are installed, as are the microsoft fonts, so i am not sure what the problem is.  xfont postscript type1 truetype are listed as installed sets in defoma
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: I don't k now what you mean by that
<N1N31NCHN41L5> i always run into some missing there screen goes red when its time to rock n roll
<nzvip> I connect my USB mouse (which works fine on another Ubuntu installation), but it won't work on mine, instead I have to use my touchpad.  I'd really like to use this USB mouse, cause touchpad is no good to draw with.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> do a manual partition install - dont just click guided and let ubuntu do it like i usually do
<bazhang> orangesicle: you went directly from 7.04 to 8.04?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: yes, thats correct a manual install as your layout out not just for ubuntu, but actually partly for your future puppy installs
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: do you see what I'm saying and why ?
<voraistos> Hi. I just installed 8.04, but apt keeps breaking on me, failing to fetch stuff constantly. Anybody else has this problem ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> yes i do and i finally start to see how a multi linux can work
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: thats it, you get it.
<Danish989> Hi everyone
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: the /boot partition will be /boot for all your distros, so you only have one /boot partition to manage and on menu.lst file
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: hence why I'm pushing you to look at that
<orangesicle>  ﻿After upgrading from 7.04 to to 8.04, all of my fonts have turned to squares in folders, on the desktop, and in most applications.  fontconfig and fontconfig-config are installed, as are the microsoft fonts, so i am not sure what the problem is.  xfont postscript type1 truetype are listed as installed sets in defoma
<Danish989> I'm having trouble with themes, whenever I install a theme in the Appearance Manager, it says the theme has been installed and asks me if I want to apply the new theme or keep the current one, but no matter what option I choose, I can't see the theme in the list... what is the problem?
<nickthorley> bazhang: did you find a link to the doc?
<nzvip> Well?
<bazhang> orangesicle: I asked you a question
<nzvip> I am using a 2.6.22 kernel.
<nzvip> If that helps.
<phaidros> whats the best way to enable dualhead on 8.04 nvidia (laptop, without restarting X) .. ?
<nzvip> 2.6.24 fails epicly for me.
<neeto> Is there a way to change the gnome tooltip color? (Even if it's hackish, hit me.)
<bazhang> nickthorley: a bit busy at the moment; search terms were ubuntu hardy 3945 bug
<nzvip> neeto, the select colour in the theme set up.
<phaidros> the autodetecetion doesnÃ't work (system-settings-screen resolution)
<Danish989> can someone help me, I can't install themes :(
<ikonia> Danish989: how ar eyou trying to install them ?
<neeto> nzvip: impressive. I thought it was gonna be as hard as it was under previous kernels
<orangesicle> Sorry bahzang: I went from 7.04-> 7.10. Midway through the installation, my fonts became squares.  This persisted after I went ahead and installed 8.04 from 7.10
<nzvip> o_O Really?
<nzvip> It has always been this easy for me under GNOME.
<nzvip> Even on Slackware
<legend2440> since switching to hardy fsck runs in the usplash screen and no info on percent of non-contiguous files is given. is that the way its supposed to work now?
<nzvip> I know, Slackware... it's CRAZY.
<voraistos> it might be a missing locale irangesicle
<nzvip> But at least on Slackware my USB mouse works!
<Danish989> ikonia: I tried both ways, by dragging them in the appearance manager and also by choosing the Install option
<Lamego> legend2440, such info is useless :)
<ikonia> Danish989: and what happens ?
<orangesicle> Bahzang: I simply used the update manager.  No errors or anything were reported.
<neeto> nzvip: hmm on second thought I am running xfce, so there's no easy way to get to the gnome theme manager. Do you happen to know what file it's actually changing?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  thank you - 1st person to take the time to explain it and now im might even be able to get 2 Linux on one box running - ther 3rd will be the proof i actually Understand it - and if i want puupy hell - they can have a frugal - theuy co-exist peacufull with any os tthere why deo more when i actually will know what im doing and theyre quicker to rmovew that way :D
<nickthorley> bazhang: no problem - sorry for disturbing you and thanks for the chat - will hopefully see you later tonight
<nzvip> Sadly, neeto, I do not. :(
<legend2440> Lamego: ok but is this normal for hardy?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: your welcome. If you get stuck or your not sure of anything, please ask, it's 30 seconds to ask a question, it could take hours to repair a mistake
<orangesicle> voraistos: missing locale. how might i remedy this?
<Lamego> legend2440, yes
<orangey> hello!
<Fritzel> does ubuntu by default have any form of firewall active?
<legend2440> Lamego: ok  ty
<ikonia> Fritzel: no
<slaine_> try replacing the fontconfig cache, /usr/bin/fc-cache -v -r
<xomp> would anyone here know if orinoco support is available in hardy? Gutsy has never been capable of using my w200 usb wifi adapter and I would love to know if hardy has resolved this issue. I xomp promise to vote for Ron Paul if someone can verify for me.
<Fritzel> ikonia, ok thanks, that's not it then
<orangey> Is there a good instruction page somewhere on how to get pulseaudio going with hardy?
<Danish989> ikonia: it asks me if I want to apply the new theme or keep the current, and no matter what I choose, I can't see the new theme in the thumbnails ..
<ikonia> xomp: there is an orinoco module, I don't know about its stability/usability
<Lamego> Fritzel, available yes, configured for blocking or filtering something, no
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so for the othe M$ comp I JUST loaded mandriva on - tonight - erase it drofrmat partion and then do simillar partitio set up like u said here after M$ for XP mandriva OpenGEU an Ubuntu???
<moveax> I need a decent, native mmo for Linux - anyone know any? :]
<nzvip> Is there something about Ubuntu being unable to run two mouses at a time?
<xomp> ikonia, ok thanks, I believe it's the same module for Gutsy which never worked *ho hum*
<Fritzel> Lamego, where can I pull it up at to look at it
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: the same technique would be worth applying for any mutli-linux machine
<Lamego> moveax, mmo ?
<peophol> how do i delete a dir?
<Lamego> !firewall | Fritzel
<ikonia> Danish989: if you click "apply" does your theme not change on your desktop
<moveax> Lamego: Massivel Multiplayer Online
<Daviey> peophol: rmdir or rm -r
<N1N31NCHN41L5> just if it has XP - immmediately after xp?
<ikonia> Danish989: are these gtk / gnome themese or things like compiz/emerald
<moveax> Lamego: Thnik ' World of Warcraft'
 * Fritzel waits for ubotu
<Danish989> ikonia: GTK2+ themes
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: if it has XP on it, the same applies, just with an XP partition rather than mutiple linux partitions
<Lamego> moveax, you can run WOW using wine
<moveax> Lamego: But it doesn't have to be on that scale; just a nice mmorpg or something.
<ikonia> Danish989: thats odd, and it doesn't change your desktop theme if you click "apply"
<N1N31NCHN41L5> am i weir for wanting madriva -OpenGEU and Ubuntu on 1 machine
<voraistos> orangesicle: first of all,  i seem to lag a lot, so sorry, then, i dont know how to remedy that, but language support might be a good thing. your files could have been using iso-whatever and now ubuntu uses utf8 or something -i am not sure though :O - My guess is to pay a visit to synaptic and see what makes sense to install. Do you have an english system ?
<orangesicle> slaine: Thanks.  it says succeeded, but no fonts still.  Should I try restarting?
<moveax> Lamego: I don't want to play wow heh
<knifepoint> Has anyone got any tips or tricks to get the ati cards actually working with OpenGl in Hardy?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: pardon ?
<Lamego> well, I am not familiar with open source mmo games :P
<Danish989> ikonia: it did for one theme but that's it, it doesn't the rest of the times
<Fritzel> moveax, they're not native but WoW, Lotro, EQ2, CoH/V all run with some minor nudging
<ikonia> Danish989: is there anything in the syslog that gives a clue "eg AgentX is having Y problem"
<Fritzel> moveax, probably more that I havn't tried yet
<orangesicle> voraistos: No problem.  thanks for the help. I'll see if I can mess with language stuff somehow.  I am not able to get into synaptic because all of the fonts in it are squares, unfortunately.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> do many people run 2 or 3 linux distros one box?
<arvind_khadri> orangesicle, do you have ttf fonts??
<Danish989> ikonia: I just got it! I was poking around, and I have to go into ''customize'' in themes in the appearance manager to see the installed themes ... sorry for wasting your time, and thanks :)
<orangey> is anyone here using pulse audio?
<Lamego> N1N31NCHN41L5, this channel is about Ubuntu, if you need generic linux support or advices, please check ##linux
<shane2peru> !spanish
<amenado> N1N31NCHN41L5-> not at same time
<ikonia> Danish989: ahh well done
<ferronica> how to check md5 in ubuntu 7.10?
<Daviey> orangey: everyone on hardy is :)
<orangesicle> arvind: those are the microsoft ones, right?  I do have those.  or at least it tells me i do when i use the sudo apt-get install
<shane2peru> !es
<voraistos> orangesicle you could try apt-cache (read the man page) or aptitude to install stuff.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ad since it has xp already do i move the XP partition to the right for the /boot and /swap partitonions or add the after t5he 25.3G for XP
<emmajane> I need to send a font along with a PDF to my printer, but I can't find it on the system. Does anyone know the TTF name for URW Gothic L Demi?
<ikonia> N1N31NCHN41L5: the order doesn't matter
<orangey> Daviey: I upgraded from gutsy, and my pulseaudio server wasn't on by default. Now when I turn it on, everything else craps out.
<Lamego> orangey, all of us which are using hardy are
<peophol> thankx Daviey
<ferronica> i want to check MD5 sum of ubuntu 8.04 how do i check it?
<arvind_khadri> orangesicle, those are not MS ones
<amenado> N1N31NCHN41L5-> linux does not requite to be booted of the first 1024 cylinders,
<Lamego> ferronica, you need to use an md5sum utlity, are you on a linux system ?
<voraistos> orangesicle: you could try force-removing msttcorefonts. and then reinstall them.
<ferronica> Lamego: yes i am on linux
<N1N31NCHN41L5> amenado
<orangesicle> Defoma tells me I have these installed  xfont postscript type1 truetype
<Lamego> ferronica, md5sum file.iso
<ferronica> Lamego: utility name >
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Lamego
<ferronica> Lamego: yes
<orangesicle> voraistos: I will give that a try.  and I'll look into your other idea
<Lamego> run it, on the terminal: md5sum file.iso
<Ronald> orangey: you may have selected things other then "auto detect" in gstreamer-properties and alike...
<ferronica> Lamego: i have just downloded ubuntu 8.04 iso
<Nostahl> hi all how is everyone liking the new ubuntu release
<Lamego> and check the result against the md5 file
<Lamego> !ot | Nostahl
<orangey> ronald: I'm trying various options there, but no go.
<orangey> interestingly, it jams movie playback and the like.
<Fritzel> Nostahl, I love it but I wish something would end up in the repos I'm starting to feel like synaptic isn't broken with all this downtime
<knifepoint> Has anyone got any tips or tricks to get the ati cards actually working with OpenGl in Hardy?
<orangey> ronald: Do I have to logout / login when I change those settings?
<Ronald> orangey: most problems i seen in forums come from upgraders.....
<voraistos> hey i have a bug to report. the time/date/weather applet tells me it's sunny.... But it is very much raining.
 * voraistos complains
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Lamego - thats qhy i am HERE my basic q?s will wnable me to run 2 diff versions of Ubuntu on a machine with xp  - im starting small so as not to kill ububntu many more times - it takes a while to put tohether
<shoot^> ugh, getting the ATI white screen of death in Hardy. Anyone have a fix?
 * arvind_khadri says msttcorefonts almost borke my system
<cody-somerville> voraistos, You must have the wrong location entered.
<Lamego> voraistos, that is not a bug, that is a problem with the weather report service, it is not ubuntu related
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  thank - gonna reformat now
<cleaton> knifepoint, i like envyng
<knifepoint> shoot^ Me too :(
<Nostahl> voraistos when have you ever known a weatherman to be correct? heh
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  - well in a few while i  sleep
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
 * voraistos knows. I mean come on, why would you install any package that contains MS in its name ?
<Lamego> N1N31NCHN41L5, why do you need 2 versions of Ubuntu ?
<moveax> Fritzel: I'm looking to move away from the lotro, wow scenes
<Fritzel> moveax, towards what?
<orangey> ronald: and the usual solutions?
<peophol> how do i configure alsa
<Fritzel> moveax, new blood?
<moveax> Fritzel: less known games; wow and lotro are full of kids
<Ronald> orangey: some disable pulse... but i suspect trying a very clean (newly made) user account might be worth a try
<Fritzel> moveax, -nod- I can't make any recommendations there then because simply put I havn't found any
<knifepoint> cleaton: I've envyed, I've installed from the ati .run, I've used restricted, i was thinking about reverting to the open source drivers but the Graphics is no there anymore how do i change video device
<orangey> ronald: ah. permissions thing?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> tbhe diversity of the diff ubuntu distros is great but my true lovre is good ol pain ubuntu
<Fritzel> moveax, I know that regnum is an option but I can't remember why I didn't like it
<voraistos> Nostahl: it's not just the weather man. He as actually hacked into my linux install and lied to my computer so i would be lost when i look outside the window !
<Ronald> orangey: piles of settings in the users config perhaps. Normally a user cannot change anything systemwide after all
<Fritzel> moveax, there's also vendetta online which is a space mmo
<Nostahl> lol voraistos
<Lamego> N1N31NCHN41L5, you can use all of the distro flavors on a single installation, all the desktop types can be used form the same installation, there is no need for multiple installs
<moveax> Fritzel: ever tried dofus?
<knifepoint> cleaton: sorry that didnt make much sense. How do i change the video driver as the graphics option in the systems menu is not there in hardy
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Alll - evern Geubuntu
<stwange> how do I change my machine to use eg. /usr/java/jkd1.6.0_01/jre/bin/java instead of /usr/bin/java when I type java, without root?
<Fritzel> moveax, hmm no looking it up now what's it like?
<cleaton> knifepoint, envyng is a program to install the nvidia, or ati drivers that they have on their sites for linux
<orangey> ronald: OK. I just added myself to the groups pulse, pulse-access, and pulse-rt
<nahe> hi every one, i have a question how can preconfigure a debian package. i need to know steps to follow
<Fritzel> moveax, ahh, isometric? I can't bring myself to play an isometric mmo, they're decent games just not for an mmo (imo)
<Lamego> N1N31NCHN41L5, that is not an offical Ubuntu version
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<hb> Witam (Hello)
<orangey> ronald: let's see how that goes ; )
<arvind_khadri> nahe, pre configure??
<L0stm4n> can someone running hardy tell me their kernel version?
<knifepoint> cleaton: lol yep used it (envyng-gtk) and it didnt work
<Ronald> orangey: ronald adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin on my originally hardy-RC install
<cleaton> knifepoint, you still have the white screen?
<arvind_khadri> L0stm4n, run uname -r
<LjL> !away > Scrounch    (Scrounch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<L0stm4n> I know how to get mine
<orangey> ronald: hmm. strange.
<knifepoint> L0stm4n: 2.6.24-16-generic
<L0stm4n> arvind_khadri: I need to see if maybe my kernel didn't upgrade properly from gutsy, I dont remember what version I was using
<knifepoint> cleaton: yep :(
<legend2440> L0stm4n:  2.6.24-16-generic
<N1N31NCHN41L5> it still loads ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<L0stm4n> hmmm well crap
<Ronald> orangey: try making a new user in the user and group admin, log in as that user and try... just to see if its customisations under your own user
<arvind_khadri> L0stm4n, oh ok :)
<nahe> yes using the dpkg-preconfigure, i looked in the internet abd i found that if we want ask questions to my debian package we shoul use dpkg-preconfugure
<slaine_> pcmcia install proceeding from the alternat iso, cheers
<cleaton> knifepoint, have you tried disableing compiz?
<moveax> Fritzel: hehe, it looks OK. Good fun.
<arvind_khadri> nahe use the man pages
<knifepoint> cleaton: yep... that works. But um doesn't help the underlying problem.
<L0stm4n> anyone know why installing virtualbox would give me and error about no suitable module for my kernel?
<cleaton> knifepoint, you don't have any problem when you have turned off compiz?
<L0stm4n> * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                                     * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<Fritzel> meh, I just like a traditional follow behind mmo, which is why I've taken up Lotro lately ( http://youtube.com/watch?v=kec2v96BV9k ) with all public channels turned off for kid censoring
<knifepoint> cleaton: other than the OpenGl being handled by Mesa... no problems.
<moveax> Fritzel: yeah i've played lotro too
<amenado> stwange-> man update-alternatives
<bamed> !urban linux
<ubot5> Factoid urban linux not found
<chimp> Hey, im trying to use unetbootin on ubuntu to just try to run parted magic for example, but when running it, it doesnt actually download any files for whatever distribution i select, it just adds the grub entry and asks me to reboot, any ideas why?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ikonia:  thanks for ur time
<cleaton> knifepoint, go to System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers,  and see if you are using a ati driver there
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<FloodBot1> LONGDONG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<LONGDONG> FREE TIBET
<stwange> I'll take it!
<knifepoint> cleaton: yeah fglrx driver is running the ati control panel shows that its finding my card and 2d support is fine just when i go to run a 3d app it gives up
<Scrounch> Hi all, :'( virtualbox don't runing in hardy ?? :'(
<Fritzel> Scrounch, it works fine here
<LjL> Scrounch, is it an upgrade from gutsy?
<Scrounch> yes
<neeto> Scrounch: you gotta reinstall, but it works.
<Scrounch> he say "Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel"
<bazzieb> i have installed 2x500gig sata HDD and i have formated them with GParted. Do i still have to put entries in the fstab?
<Flynsarmy> Why is my sound at 0% when it reaches like 70% on the sound meter up the top?
<LjL> Scrounch: then try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-ose-modules-generic" and then "sudo depmod"
<cleaton> knifepoint, have you tried glxgears, aiglxgears and glxinfo?
<neeto> Scrounch: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules
<neeto> Scrounch, do what LjL said.
<Flynsarmy> 100% on the volume control is 100% volume, but 70% on volume control is around 0% actual volume. it raises/losers way faster than the volume meter
<knifepoint> cleaton: glxgears gets about 1299 frames ill check the other two now
<LjL> Scrounch: actually, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic"
<ubutom> hey folks, how can i enable sound in flashplugin? I dont have sound on youtube, for example?
<bazzieb>  i have installed 2x500gig sata HDD and i have formated them with GParted. Do i still have to put entries in the fstab?
<cleaton> knifepoint, glxgears is opengl so pengl is working
<antosecret> Hi everybody. Today I installed ubuntu 8.04. I have a problem with recognising the webcam on my acer aspire 5633 wlmi: since the startup of the sistems it keeps always displayng (in all tasks except the graphic one) this error: .....gspcav1/gspca_core.c : failed to configure the camera. Can anyone help me?
<Fritzel> ubutom, I second that question
<cleaton> ubutom, there's a package called libflashsupport
<cleaton> ubutom, that will enable flash support for pulse audio
<ubutom> thx, gonna check it out
<knifepoint> cleaton: yeah its working with the generic mesa drivers not fglrx mesa isnt good enough to handle compiz... or much at that
<Fritzel> cleaton, any idea what will enable youtube or any other video to play fore more than 2 seconds when another device is using sound?
<Fritzel> video = flash video
<cleaton> Fritzel, flash works fine for me in more then 2 seconds
<legend2440> knifepoint: i have ati radeon card using fglrx driver. when you type fglrxinfo in terminal it says mesa?
<cleaton> Fritzel, do you have libflashsupport?
<knifepoint> legend2440: yep :(
<Fritzel> cleaton, it does here too, unless I'm running another app that is using sound, such as wine, also yes I have libflashsupport installed
<Fritzel> if I am running any program that is using sound it stops after 2 seconds everytime
<otarid> Hi, my wireless hasn't been working ever since I upgraded to hardy. I have an acer 5920 laptop with intel Pro/Wireless 3945 network card. Wireless works with the older kernel (that was added to boot menu), but not with the new one (probably because of iw3945). I tried all the solutions in this topic but none worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765647 , any other ideas?
<andre> I just install the Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit, had known both at the Ubuntu 7.10 32-bit and 64. I have some problems with setup, I do not know by whom start, I think the best drivers. My plate is this: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=pt-br&model=M2NPV-VM. Tell me how do I install the drivers using these files that site, it is possible?
<legend2440> have you tried this? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Fritzel> if I exit the offending program it works fine again, and if the youtube video has no sound it works ifne
<Fritzel> fine
<rrittenhouse> Why this morning with hardy I had a partial upgrade that basically uninstalled evolution?
<cleaton> Fritzel, i don't know if wine works with pulseaudio
<q4a> microwaver ping
<noelferreira> how can i stop my system to automatically change brightness level?
<andre> I just install the Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit, had known both at the Ubuntu 7.10 32-bit and 64. I have some problems with setup, I do not know by whom start, I think the best drivers. My motherboard is this: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=pt-br&model=M2NPV-VM. Tell me how do I install the drivers using these files that site, it is possible?
<Fritzel> cleaton, pulse sits beneath both alsa and oss right? so that means if it uses alsa or oss it should be compatible correct?
<cleaton> Fritzel, try watch a video in totem and play a flash video at the same time
<antosecret> Hi everybody. Today I installed ubuntu 8.04. I have a problem with recognising the webcam on my acer aspire 5633 wlmi: since the startup of the sistems it keeps always displayng (in all tasks except the graphic one) this error: .....gspcav1/gspca_core.c : failed to configure the camera. Can anyone help me?
<Fritzel> cleaton, one moment
<ubutom> cleaton: it's working now ;-)
<knifepoint> legend2440: yep done everything thats there
<cleaton> Fritzel, yeah i think that should be the case, but linux audio is kinda a mess
<Fritzel> cleaton, ok yes that works
<Fritzel> cleaton, I have sound in both the movie and the youtube video
<otarid> :<
<cleaton> Fritzel, ok then it's wine that isn't working correctly with pulse
<cleaton> Fritzel, i think wine is using the alsa
<legend2440> knifepoint: so you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed?
<cleaton> Freduardo, instead of going to pulse to enable sound
<ubuntung-pino1> i have two HDs (both IDE). The first is where my gorgeous hardy resides, the other is where an equally beautiful Gutsy install is. I'd like to reformat that second so that I can have another OS installed, that multi boots Hardy and that other OS ;) Thing is, when I try a clean install on that 2nd HD, I get "other OS is not compatible with the partition" [even when I try deleting the partitions]. What to do, please. Or someone point me somewhere I could
<Fritzel> cleaton, in my case it is
<ubutom> oh my.... i just tried to play a video and ff crashed....
<Fritzel> cleaton, I'll talk to winehq and see what they know, thanks for the help narrowing it down
<knifepoint> legend2440: at this point in time im actually using the fglrx driver from the ati site but the same problem occurs with the restricted driver
<legend2440> knifepoint: If fglrxinfo reports that Indirect rendering by Mesa is in place, even though you have installed ATI driver, check:       * Remove the package xserver-xgl.
<cleaton> Fritzel, there should probably be a fix similar to the flash problem :P
<N1N31NCHN41L5> so if i erased the recovery mode nas memtest 86+ mode in /boot/gub/menu.lst - they would be options at boot up?
<regis_> hello,how do i remove the configurations files of a package?
<cleaton> Fritzel, i think pulse handles about 90% of the applications
<conley> Is there no octave-forge in hardy?
<Lamego> regis_, sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<knifepoint> legend2440: i did have xgl server installed at first (Gutsy Upgrade) but i have since removed it and the problem remains
<legend2440> knifepoint: that is from this link http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Removing_Mesa_drivers
<Haegin|Laptop> how do I add a new xsession and change what runs on login?
<regis_> Lamego, that keeps the main package?
<Fritzel> cleaton, I think I found my solution "Under Hardy you can just set Wine's audio driver to OSS and start wine in a pulse audio wrapper ("padsp wine MyApp.exe")."
<knifepoint> legend2440: yeah ive already followed the instructions there to no avail
<Lamego> regis_, that deletes a package and it's configuration
<legend2440> knifepoint: which ati card?
<regis_> Lamego, ok thanks so i'll reinstall the package
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone have a problem getting album art with the version of exaile in the hardy repos?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and i my ohter os dont sow up ther i have to enter full correct title the root 9HD0,5) teh full kernel name the intird file - well those should be autommatic but if they arent?
<cleaton> Fritzel, ok, i might need that in the future :P thanks ^^
<Fritzel> cleaton, I'll let oyu know if it works
<Haegin|Laptop> !english > N1N31NCHN41L5
<noelferreira> how can i stop my system to automatically change brightness level?
<angela> xas
<bebe> if i keep up m compiz fusion  the ubuntu is more faster?
<ArthurArchnix> Nevermind... Amazon changed their site. You need to grab the latest exaile from the website to get the fix.
<knifepoint> legend2440: Ati Radeon Xpress 200m
<Haegin|Laptop> !botsnack > Haegin|Laptop
<LjL> Haegin|Laptop: that's not very kind
<Haegin|Laptop> LjL: it was appalling grammar and will really hinder non english speakers who are learning the language
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to change the screen brightness shortcut so it doesn't change the brightness so much? with one function+down it lowers itself to 50%
<eth01> nod
<LjL> Haegin|Laptop: maybe he's not an english speaker himself, for starters. this is an international channel, please bear with non-perfect English.
<knifepoint> legend2440: glxinfo says no direct rendering, ive also tried aticonfig --initial -f, no help im running out of ideas even the open source drivers don't work
<Haegin|Laptop> LjL: ok, sorry - I won't in future
<Haegin|Laptop> how do I add a new xsession to the list I can choose from on login
<basi> hi!
<rreck> since installing 8.04 release I keep having keyboard problems like [Shift] stop working, can anyone point me at what to research?
<basi> hi!
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and if my other os doesn't show up there i have to enter full correct title the root (hd0,5) the full kernel n                   Is that better, sorry do not spell well on vicodin and valiumame the intird file - well those should be automatic but if they aren't?
<legend2440> knifepoint: is ati accelerated graphics driver box enabled?
<raymondjtoth> any good with the new ubuntu build or fverion that just came out thing its 8.04
<raymondjtoth> can help me otu a sec
<raymondjtoth> ?
<Haegin|Laptop> !ask | raymondjtoth
<ubot5> raymondjtoth: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<N1N31NCHN41L5>  and if my other os doesn't show up there i have to enter full correct title the root (hd0,5) the full kernel name the intird file - well those should be automatic but if they aren't?                          Is that better, sorry do not spell well on vicodin and valium
<raymondjtoth> i havethe new ubuntu think its ubuntu 8.04 (new build) and my dell e1505 laptop is not getting any wireless i dont even see te driver there what i do?
<arvind_khadri> basi hi
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: what wireless card do you have and is the module for that loaded?
<rwycuff> raymondjtothLwhat card
<raymondjtoth> hold on let me look
<kamarade> join #popotame
<phaidros> kamarade: lol
<legend2440> knifepoint: still there?   is ati accelerated graphics driver box enabled?
<TheOV> Amaranth: lol
<LjL> Haegin|Laptop: funny, i can't find it... i suppose you could try installing some session manager with a distinctive name, windowmaker or something for example, and then grep for its name (the name that appears in GDM) in /etc
<knifepoint> legend2440: nope but im using the ati driver
<legend2440> knifepoint: have you tried enabling it?
<emanon> whats new on Ubuntu hardy heron
<knifepoint> legend2440: sorry just purged xserver-xgl some files still remained restarted it but didnt help :(
<emanon> ??
<Haegin|Laptop> raymondjtoth: do you know what chipset it is?
<raymondjtoth> rwycuff i got a Intel Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<noelferreira> how can i stop my system to automatically change brightness level?
<blackperl> how to enable spell check? which lib do i nneed to install?
<knifepoint> legend2440: yeah like a billion times :P ill give it a go now though after that purge hopefully makes a difference
<phaidros> knifepoint: I remember to have the same issue on my thinkpad. until 8.04 ati (freedesktop) worked fine with glx, but stopped. found no solution yet.
<raymondjtoth> yes chip set is a Intel - Driver
<raymondjtoth> Applies to:
<all> raymondjtoth,  i have that wirelesscard in my A8jS and works good here
<LjL> N1N31NCHN41L5, have you tried "update-grub"?
<raymondjtoth> sorry for driver and applies to
<rwycuff> raymondjtoth: run lsmod and see if you see the intel module in there
<Viele-baeren> cu
<emanon> whats new on Ubuntu hardy heron?
<KrimZon> something's weird - nautilus is hanging with high cpu usage when i browse a particular folder
<LjL> blackperl: enable it where?
<raymondjtoth> all well didnt pick it up here
<LjL> !hardy > emanon    (emanon, see the private message from Ubotu)
<knifepoint> phaidros: marvelous :P
<phaidros> KrimZon: creating thumbnails? video/image folder?
<blackperl> LjL, spell check in xchat
<raymondjtoth> what i do now
<blackperl> how to enable spell check in xchat? which lib do i nneed to install?
<raymondjtoth> never picked it up in instal eather 7.10 did pick it up fine
<blackperl> sorry
<KrimZon> it has 2 pdfs in it, which i'd already seen thumbnails for
<phaidros> knifepoint: yeah .. got tired after two days searchinf :/
<KrimZon> it happened when i was copying some php files to it from another folder
<raymondjtoth> any one have idea
<KrimZon> ahh, but deleting the pdfs fixed it
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: lsmod .. is the module for the card loaded?
<rwycuff> raymondjtoth : run lsmod is the drivers there
<KrimZon> well... they didnt fix it but i can get on with work now
<antosecret> ﻿Hi everybody. Today I installed ubuntu 8.04. I have a problem with recognising the webcam on my acer aspire 5633 wlmi: since the startup of the sistems it keeps always displayng (in all tasks except the graphic one) this error: .....gspcav1/gspca_core.c : failed to configure the camera. Can anyone help me?
<raymondjtoth> rw o ok hold on pls let me get the laptop
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: well prepared ;)
<knifepoint> phaidros: wish i could swap it out for an nvidia or intel chip... i know what im looking for next laptop purchase
<phaidros> knifepoint: nope. my dell with nvidia isn't much more fun anyway ..
<LjL> blackperl: uhm, it works out of the box for me, not sure what it uses
<emanon> how to enable the voice out from my add-on speaker, I`m using a laptop and the sound only out from the build-in speaker.
<raymondjtoth> ys rwycuff were i un that and what i run
<blackperl> LjL, i am on 8.04, xchat, not gnome-xchat, which one u use?
<legend2440> knifepoint: have you seen this? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/12823
<Agilo> My Problem: when I boot into ubuntu, my wireless doesn't work readily. I must restart the computer a couple of times before it starts working
<LjL> blackperl: same (although i don't normally use it, i just started it to test this)
<phaidros> emanon: try alsamixer in the terminal or enable all settings in gnomemixer, see what the card offers and where irt is muted
<knifepoint> phaidros: oh fair enough then must've got lucky with my desktops 7600 its never had a hiccup
<all> blackperl,  try the two and then see what you like more
<LjL> blackperl: http://www.xchat.org/spell/ claims that it uses aspell. make sure you have it (and an english [or whatever] dictionary for it) installed
<rwycuff> raymondjtoth: in the terminal run "lsmod" and see if intel iwi driver is available
<LjL> although it really should be installed by default
<phaidros> knifepoint: desktop no problem, even dualhead, nut *only* with same resolutuion. but with suspend & hibernate it is a nightmare ..
<Agilo> I tried a couple of things on the first boot: sudo ifup wlan0 gave me "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0."
<GreenDot> hey guys, i got a problem here:  flash is working great, but there is no sound at all.  the forums have a fix for the OLD ubuntu, and the file i'm supposed to edit doesn't exist in 8.04
<Fritzel> cleaton, ok I can confirm setting wine to OSS and using padsp does allow wine to coexist with pulse
<Nybob> upgraded system to 8.04 now dont see any way to x off the programs
<phaidros> GreenDot: which file
<Nybob> on the desk top
<raymondjtoth> all i  see rwycuff is intel _apg
<LjL> GreenDot: can you point me to that fix?
<Fritzel> now I just need to completely redo how my games launch :/
<Agilo> ifconfig gave me a whole description about eth55 and lo
<blackperl> all, gnome-xchat sucks, for 7.10
<GreenDot> it's /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: do you see something when typing # lsmod | grep iw
<phaidros>  ?
<GreenDot> but it doesn't exist in 8.04
<blackperl> LjL, i will install gnome-xchat now, and try aspell later
<antosecret> ﻿Today I installed ubuntu 8.04. I have a problem with recognising the webcam on my acer aspire 5633 wlmi: since the startup of the sistems it keeps always displayng (in all tasks except the graphic one) this error: .....gspcav1/gspca_core.c : failed to configure the camera. Can anyone help me?
<Agilo> iwconfig said "no wireless extensions" for lo and eth55
<knifepoint> legend2440: "For people facing the same problem and reading this message, note that I managed to install the driver following these instructions, but only after reinstalling Ubuntu." gahhhh thanks mate i really wanted to avoid a full reinstall guess ati has other ideas
<blackperl> off i go
<LjL> GreenDot: perhaps it's /etc/firefox-3.0/firefoxrc?
<all> in blackperl  i'min the same position, i dont know what to use, i alrady try the default, now i'm using th xchat to see
<phaidros> Agilo: what card?
<GreenDot> nope, looked there too
<legend2440> knifepoint: have you confirmed fglrx driver is or is not being used by checking the xorg.conf file?
<rwycuff> raymondjtoth:that card should be loaded outta the box do you have physical wireless switch swtiched on
<raymondjtoth> rw for iel394 ir 8944 0
<raymondjtoth> hope
<knifepoint> phaidros: oh i gave up on linux supporting suspend and hibernate years ago
<Agilo> phaidros: how can find out from terminal
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: iwl3945 ?
<louey> i have an icon by my clock that looks like a video card and when I mouse over it it says new restricted drivers in use. is that normal. i am using 8.10
<raymondjtoth> i see that
<LjL> antosecret: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415876
<phaidros> Agilo: lspci -v
<phaidros> knifepoint: well, worked well in between sometimes :)
<Stargazers> Hi. Can anyone tell me shortly: Is there ANY way to browse uPNP shared files in my network?
<raymondjtoth> how i get it to reload al stuff
<phaidros> knifepoint: guts was good
<raymondjtoth> what i mean reload all driver
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: ok, driver is loaded
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: what does iwconfig say ?
<Stargazers> I have Nokia N82 and I can't find HOW to browse it shared files over uPNP with Ubuntu=?
<Agilo> ;
<rwycuff> raymondjtoth, your wireless switch isnt  on
<Agilo> phaidros: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g
<knifepoint> legend2440: Yeah its definitely in there. Driver "fglrx"
<elmer> do you reset X with alt+ctrl+backsapce?
<Haegin|Laptop> elmer: yes
<GreenDot> omg, there is a really amazing tutorial for broadcom cards
<phaidros> Agilo: well, broadcom is tricky, still ohnly works via ndsiwrapper imho in 2.6 kernel ..
<Agilo> phaidros: but it works fine and I am speaking to you through ubuntu. Its just that I have to restart a couple of times before it works
<elmer> thanks Haegin|Laptop
<raymondjtoth> ok i see iww 8.2.11g essid nickname
<Stargazers> I can install uPNP server MediaTomb = Nokia n82 can download files from my computer, but HOW I can do it backwards? I have set to share my files in Nokia.
<all> Exist any performance difference in making a Wubi installation of making a normal installation?
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: so your wireless interface is there.
<Agilo> phaidros: I went through all the setup of broadcom. it was a painstaking adventure, but it works now
<raymondjtoth> mode manged 2.312gh and rts throff acc poing not accpcited
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok if i have Linux Installed AFTER XP and decide to follow advice i was given here tonight when i repartition everything after M$ partition - will it still boot???
<phaidros> Agilo: ndiswrapper or the new driver?
<Agilo> phaidros: the only problem is on the first boot
<knifepoint> phaidros: guts was pretty stable for me too except i was holding off on upgrading the Ati drivers to AIGLX cause it was rubbish.... i wonder if i can revert back to old school drivers and xgl.
<raymondjtoth> rx invlid nwi0
<Agilo> phaidros: ndiswrapper
<lassegul> Hi. we have a samba problem. samba is set to security share, folder /home/jim has read and write permissions in samba, but writing is restricted through fs for all folders under /home/jim/ except /home/jim/public which is 777. windows can write to this folder, but other linux computers can neither write to the folder  or see the files written to this folder by the windows computer.
<raymondjtoth> i see wlan0
<GreenDot> so no ideas on this soundless youtube/flash thing?
<phaidros> Agilo: ic. I hoped to see the new ones working already, but can obnly be a matter of months / weeka
<raymondjtoth> dose this tell you anything
<phaidros> knifepoint: I'd not be sure about that ;)
<lassegul> and the folder written by the windows computer under /home/jim/public is also 777.
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: your  wireless  device  is  there ..
<N1N31NCHN41L5> greendot - all ubuntu-restricted-drivers installed?
<rwycuff> raymondjtoth, does it tell you anything...beyond wlan0
<knifepoint> phaidros: im gonna take a guess and say it would be a headache ;P
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: so what does not work?
<whta> i have 2 monitors plugged into a 7600 GT and ubuntu keeps defaulting to the smaller, worse monitor. How can I switch the output over to the other one?
<phaidros> knifepoint: maybe, plus a pain in the a**
<GreenDot> restricted drivers?  dunno, how would that help?  i have sound everywhere else
<GreenDot> just not with flash
<Stargazers> Anyone? Can someone help me with my uPNP?
<lassegul> whta: change cable positions behind you computer?
<Agilo> Another problem is that when I start ubuntu, on the first login screen, not only the resolution is bad, but it shows xubuntu while I login into ubuntu
<evand> all: there's a minor amount of overhead in Wubi as compared to a regular installation.
<phaidros> GreenDot: is maybe some other app blocking the sound device? (flash is sometimes nasty about such things ..)
<whta> lassegul: just tried that
<Stargazers> !help upnp
<ubot5> Factoid help upnp not found
<Stargazers> Mmh.. wasnt that.
<raymondjtoth> ok its dont load them
<GreenDot> nothing else is playing...
<knifepoint> GreenDot: You don't have pulseaudio working do you?
<raymondjtoth> so i cnat even turn it on with fm and wireless key and when i put key in it dont fine the wireless since tell me no drivers
<GreenDot> dunno, is it default?
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: the driver is loaded. the wireless interface is there. *what* does not laod?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sudo aptitude ubuntu-restricted-drivers  - cant hurt - might help
<legend2440> knifepoint: under aplications>add/remove is ATI binary X.Org driver checked?
<noelferreira> how can i stop my system to automatically change brightness level?
<Agilo> Another problem is that when I start ubuntu, on the first login screen, not only the resolution is bad, but it shows xubuntu while I login into ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> i dont see let tell meing me its under network i see no driver for wireless eather
<N1N31NCHN41L5> and check ALLLL volume options some are muted by default
<kimani> automatix for Ubuntu 8.04
<knifepoint> phaidros: no doubt... shame linux is so much better than windows otherwise id be using it for convenience
<phaidros> Agilo: purge xubuntu artwork, install ubuntu artwork, maybe you can set this via preferences as well
<LjL> !automatix | kimani
<ubot5> kimani: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Pelo> PriceChild, are you available ?
<phaidros> knifepoint: rofl!
<pons_> hallöchen
<blackperl> jklfd jdlfj spell check not working =(
<LjL> !de | pons_
<ubot5> pons_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arvind_khadri> !gpg
<ubot5> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<knifepoint> legend2440: Yep its ticked
<raymondjtoth> underhard ware driver i see none
<phaidros> sorry raymondjtoth I cannot understand what you mean :/
<raymondjtoth> for my card
<raymondjtoth> what i do
<John_S> raymondjtoth: Is wlan0 even listed in your /etc/network/interfaces file? Excuse my interjecting.
<knifepoint> legend2440: Its all installed newest version and all... guess it just hates me. I may opt for the full reinstall but for tonight im just gonna give up thanks for all the help though champ.
<raymondjtoth> John_S how i check this
<wtigerks> i need some help
<Agilo> phaidros: I did sudo apt-get purge xubuntu artwork but it couldn't find package xubuntu
<knifepoint> phaidros: thanks to you to man have a good one.
<phaidros> raymondjtoth: as I said, we together found out that the module is loaded and the device is there. please try to use the netwoerk manager and tell exactly what works and what not (and don't overuse 'return' key in irc please ;))
<jvai> maan, my ubuntu box & nokia n810 is a perfect match!, similiar to a mac & iphone marriage
<John_S> raymondjtoth: Just type: "more /etc/network/interfaces"
<whta> ok i just unplugged my worse monitor.
<legend2440> knifepoint: take care
<phaidros> Agilo: xubuntu-artwork try tab-expansion
<raymondjtoth> i did try to and told me no driver loaded
<whta> new issue, though. how can i get the applets back for awn?
<jbroome__> Agilo: you're missing a -
<all> can i install kubuntu via Wubi only to take a look, and then unistall him? how i do the uninstall part?
<blackperl> ljl i have aspell installed, but no work
<olskolirc> what is a good mp3 player?  I cant get xmms on hardy
<phaidros> knifepoint: If I wouldn't believe in freedom, as in floss, I'd go for osX, lol
<Agilo> phaidros: "Package xubuntu-artwork is not installed, so not removed"
<lassegul> anyone with a little samba and file permissions knowledge brave enough to be jtravnick and mine saviour? (positive encouragement)
<John_S> raymondjtoth: "interfaces" is a text file, so if you "more /etc/network/interfaces", do you see wlan0 listed in there?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok if i have Linux Installed AFTER XP and decide to follow advice i was given here tonight when i repartition everything after M$ partition - will it still boot???
<wtigerks> emerald is not working how do i get it to work i am on a dell inspiron E1505
<Lamego> all, I believe wubi provides an uninstall option
<phaidros> Agilo: uhm, so try to find installed xubuntu packages (synaptic) and remove/replace them with eg. ubuntu or ubuntustudio
<Spaz1331> My Issue: I upgraded to 8.04, and now when I click a link in Evolution then Firefox steals focus... is there a way to leave focus inside Evolution?
<regis_> hello, in strace  does "readlink("/proc/self/exe", "/usr/bin/wine-preloader", 4096) = 23" means that wine-preloader has been called with /proc/self/exe as an argument?
<phaidros> olskolirc: audacios, listen, rhythmbox ..
<raymondjtoth> John_S see auto lo inface lo intel loopback all i see in it
<Pampa> hi to all
<Lamego> regis_, install the dev man pages, and man readlink
<raymondjtoth> John_S all i see is auto lo
<John_S> raymondjtoth: Sounds like that's part of the problem. Join channel #raymondjtoth and I'll try to help you sort it out, OK?
<stercor> Has anyone gotten Hercules to run on Hardy Heron (8.0)?
<Pampa> i've have a notebook HP 6720S with hardy heron installer, do you have a trick for me?? i must install wifi... BCM4312 (rev 02)
<speedhunt3r> hi, i updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and everything went smooth except for my video driver. I am using 8600GTS and upon upgrade, I can't enable desktop effects anymore, how can I fix it?
<regis_> Lamego, ok thanks a lot
<raymondjtoth> what i do next?
<Pampa> i've have a notebook HP 6720S with hardy heron installed, (WIFI PROBLEM) do you have a trick for me?? wireless card is BCM4312 (rev 02)
<hdevalence> When I try to boot, it tries to run fsck and gives me the error "Error reading block 18415886 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan" Is this a problem with the hardware or with the software?
<LjL> speedhunt3r: is nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-new) installed?
<phaidros> Pampa: maybe as Agilo, he solved that!
<regis_> Pampa, install the firmware in restricted hardware...but enable the repo that is non-free before
<speedhunt3r> LjL, I don't know, how do i check?
<Pampa> regis_ i've no restricted hardware
<regis_> speedhunt3r, are you in vesa?
<LjL> speedhunt3r: "apt-cache policy nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new | grep Installed"
<Pampa> the list is empty
<Pampa> agilo ??? who is agilo
<AyyaS> Topunzun Aq
<phaidros> Pampa: user here
<AyyaS> Anlýyomusunz Lean
<Pampa> ok
<AyyaS> Yaragam
<regis_> Pampa, the firmware of your card is not free(as in free software as in freedom)
<Agilo> Pampa: I don't recall the website, but there was one which is very detailed about broadcom cards
<peophol> now for the big question , can i run steam? ccs?
<LjL> !english | AyyaS
<ubot5> AyyaS: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<AyyaS> Sebi Bir Pompalarm
<AyyaS> :D
<LjL> !tr | AyyaS
<ubot5> AyyaS: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<AyyaS> Görürsün Ebeyin
<Pampa> Agilo can you pvt message me please???
<AyyaS> amýný
<AyyaS> :D
<FloodBot1> AyyaS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Agilo> Pampa: it has a whole description and installation process for each type of card
<AyyaS> LjL: Kanalda Operatör Konumuna Geçti.. ( @ )
<phaidros> peophol: what is steam?
<speedhunt3r> LjL, installed none, installed 169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34
<peophol> counter strike sorce
<Pampa> Agilo i've BCM4312 (rev02) on a 6720S HP
<LjL> speedhunt3r: ok, now tell me what this says (if anything): "grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<phaidros> peophol: sry, no knowledge about this ;)
<peophol> it's a windows based game
<Pampa> •Agilo• can you give me this site please???
<Lamego> !winedb | peophol
<ubot5> Factoid winedb not found
<speedhunt3r> LjL, says nothing, returns to $
<LjL> !appdb | peophol, Lamego
<ubot5> peophol, Lamego: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Stephen> how do i make ubuntu use swap file instead of a swap partition?
<matt__> anyone here able to help with some server iptables problems?
<[T]an2> i am reading: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/ and in mentions three free years of updates. Does this mean that ubuntu is no longer going to be free? are they turning into redhat?
<regis_> LjL, i had a big problem with a nvidia card...it was loading the wrong module...i detailled the procedure on the wifi(if it can help...)
<peophol> thanks :)
<qryzzy> help on 8.04 add/remove issues
<wolfwalker> Wow, crowded here today.  I'll come back after work tonight.
<Pelo> Stephen, just for my personnal enlightement : what would be the advantage of such a thing ?
<LjL> speedhunt3r: ok, you need to either start the Restricted Drivers manager (and then i cannot really help you there, i never used it :), or you can do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and use the "nvidia" driver instead of "nv" or "vesa" or whatever you're using right now
<Lamego> Stephen, check http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-swap-adding.html
<LjL> speedhunt3r: you should, however, make sure that you know how to restore the previous xorg.conf, in case things go bad
<Stephen> Pelo: "I want it so" =)
<matt__> anyone? iptables crashes outright if I try to do anything
<amenado> Stephen-> how do you even make a swap file?
<Stephen> Lamego: at the installation I just go without creating a swap partition?
<amenado> matt__-> crashes? what kind of error?
<speedhunt3r> LjL, I'm trying to restore what i had setup before upgrading...which was Nvidia drivers downloaded from the website and manual install..but I tried doing that just now, can't seem to make it work.
<matt__> none
<Lynet> Is apt-file snafu? It fails to update cache cause the files don't exist on the archive sites.
<Agilo> Pampa: i'm private messaging you
<Dr_willis> I belive one uses the mkswap command.. to make a swap file. been ages sicne ive done that.
<LjL> speedhunt3r: that dpkg-reconfigure command will tell you where it made a backup copy. you can restore the backup copy by typing "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.whatever-it-called-it /etc/X11/xorg.conf", or by running again "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". a terminal can be accessed by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2
<Stephen> amenado: ???
<Agilo> Pampa: are you receiving my messages??
<amenado> matt__-> how do you know it crashes
<zamba> i need mp3 support for ffmpeg.. what are my options?
<matt__> I just did an ltrace on 'iptables -L' and I get nothing
<Stephen> amenado: that was my question
<Pampa> •Agilo• yes agilo tell me
<Lamego> Stephen, yes, but be advised that file swap is much slower than partition swap
<Agilo> Pampa: hang on im looking it up
<Stephen> Lamego: why?
<LjL> speedhunt3r: please do *not* use nvidia drivers downloaded from the website, unless you're *very* sure that's the only route that works on your computer. that's likely the reason why it's broken just now.
<matt__> ideally I'd like to use ufw but that crashes outright as well. I can't quit the process or even log into another tty
<amenado> Stephen-> where did you get this idea that there is such thing as swap file as opposed to swap partition?
<Lamego> Stephen, because accessing a raw partition is much faster than acessing a file which is OS managed
<Pampa> •Agilo• many thanks friend i'm waiting for you
<LjL> Lynet: haven't used it for a while... auto-apt is an alternative (although it doesn't find *all* files), or there's always http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> amenado,  speaking of swap i noticed this the other day in the package manager ---->   swapd - Swap demon for dynamic swap file creation
<Lamego> amenado, there is such a thing, but is not recommended, since it is slower compared to part. swap
<snowblink> Apparently same speed under 2.6 kernels
<Spaz1331> My Issue: I upgraded to 8.04, and now when I click a link in Evolution then Firefox steals focus... is there a way to leave focus inside Evolution?
<Stephen> Lamego: is a swapfile something used often in ubuntu?
<amenado> Lamego oh okay, i believe you
<LjL> Stephen: most people use a swap partition, i believe
<xomp> I'm following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 and on the section that instructs you to type "sudo cp orinoco_ezusb_fw /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/" in Terminal I get this error "cp: target `/lib/firmware/2.6.22.14-generic/' is not a directory: No such file or directory". Can someone help?
<qryzzy> my add/remove application just shows busy when i try to apply changes or get updated list of apps. anyone with solutions?
<Stephen> LjL: I mean is swap used often in an OS?
<Lamego> Stephen, depends on your physical mem versus the apps that you will be running
<LjL> xomp: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<cmol> Is there any way to reinstall the whole boot sequence?
<xomp> LjL, Gutsy
<ikonia> Stephen: a partition is preferable as for the swap file to be usable it has to be on a mounted partition with a valid and writeable file system
<Stephen> Lamego: physical memory will be enough
<amenado> Dr_willis-> it may be a process to swap portions of ram memory to swap, back and forth
<ikonia> Stephen: this can be a limiting factor if your having issues with your disk or at boot time
<Agilo> Pampa: its pretty tricky because there are so many of them, but the one that worked for me doesnt seem to come up
<Lamego> Stephen, well, I would use partition swap anyway :)
<Pampa> ok Agilo
<Stephen> Lamego: but it is of fixed size
<LjL> Stephen: it can be. Linux caches files pretty agressively by default -- i.e. when you load files into memory, they're kept there in case they're needed again later, and it's aggressive because it sometimes decides to swap out applications that haven't been used for a while *in favor* of cached files
<Pampa> do you have 6720S agilo??
<Dr_willis> amenado,  i though it dyunamically made swap files.  like windows does.
<xomp> LjL, I cd'd into /lib/firmware/2.6.22.14-generic so I know it's there. I think the "cp" command is incorrect but don't know much about linux to figure it out on my own.
<LjL> Stephen: that doesn't really matter very much, because if you're using so much swap that a sensible setting won't fit it, then your computer will already be thrashing beyond usability at that point
<Agilo> Pampa: I'm still looking tho, but you can do the same on google, just type in broadcom wireless ubuntu
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone know how i can acess my pc with VNC????
<Pampa> Agilo you have ndiswrapper or open source driver for BCM4312?
<LjL> !info linux gutsy
<ubot5> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<fredreichbier> hi! a programming-related question: am i allowed to re-license my own program under the BSD License, although I licensed it under the MIT license before?
<Agilo> Pampa: ndiswrapper
<Pampa> ok Agilo
<cmol> Is there any way to reinstall the whole boot sequence?
<Stephen> LjL: what is a 'sensible setting'?
<Amaranth> fredreichbier: If no one else has contributed anything to it, sure
<LjL> xomp: the "cd" command is fine, if the directory exists...
<Agilo> Pampa: there are just so many
<amenado> ShadowBelmolve-> you have to run vncserver on your pc for another remote host to use vnc and get into your pc
<ikonia> cmol: the boot sequence is a selection of applications and scripts
<Pampa> Agilo i know that
<Agilo> Pampa: I'd recommend you type in your exact broadcom card
<Agilo> Pampa: and see what it gives you
<Lamego> fredreichbier, if you are the copyright owner you can relicense your property as you like
<xomp> LjL, I'm currently sitting in my home directory issuing that cp command. If I go back to root, then lib, and so on the directory I'm trying to copy too exists.
<cmol> ikonia: and there's no repair boot tool?
<ShadowBelmolve> amenado, my problem is, if i put a random ip to connect, the vnc try to connect for 10s+, but, if i put my ip, in 1s- he say a error >.<
<ikonia> cmol: not really. Why don't you tell us the problem and we may have a solution
<matt__> anyone for iptables?
<LjL> Stephen: opinions vary, but i think with nowadays' amounts of memory, having little more than your amount of RAM is fine
<Pampa> Agilo gives me BCM4312 (rev02)
<ikonia> matt__: what is the problem
<amenado> ShadowBelmolve-> what is 10s?
<fredreichbier> thanks Lamego
<wtigerks> hello im needing some help
<ShadowBelmolve> amenado, 10 seconds
<ikonia> LjL: ram +%15 overhead is the rule I get lecture about in best practice coures
<cmol> ikonia: my problem is according to this bug, but the fix there, does not do a thing for me
<matt__> iptables hard crashes when I do nearly anything with it
<cmol> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/205990
<Agilo> Pampa: well google BCM4312 wireless ubuntu
<Stephen> LjL: shouldn't it be like 'the more RAM the less swap' ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 205990 in usplash "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<amenado> ShadowBelmolve-> and what do you mean random ip address to which command?
<Agilo> Pampa: or any alternatives
<cecil44> FF 3b5 cant logon to ubuntu forums, says user name user name but cant put it in the box ???
<Pampa> •Agilo• http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper is this ???
<matt__> I'll go to add a rule first
<LjL> xomp, i understand, however i can guarantee you that the command itself is fine... (i just tried it, too)
<Lynet> Is there a catch-all package for basic devel tools? (e.g., libc-dev, libtool, atomake/-conf, etc)
<LjL> Stephen: nah.
<John_S> ShadowBelmolve: a VNC client is in Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<matt__> and after I successfully add a rule, even iptables -L or trying to add another rule fails
<ikonia> matt__: define hard crash please
<Lamego> Lynet, build-essential
<rreck> enouf; its happening now, its related to vmware or the software im running in it. i can that x 'sees' the shift key being pressed but it just doesnt work
<LjL> Stephen: swap, in ubuntu, is used for hibernation, for a start, so you need to have at least as much swap as you have RAM
<IndoUbuntu> help, my ethernet cannot work in 8.04LTS, i use VIA Rhine II, it says failed with error -5, and invalid MAC address, what can I do?
<matt__> I can't exit out of endlessly running iptables
<Agilo> Pampa: it wasn't spanish as far as I know ;)
<qryzzy> help add/remove applications just hangs with busy icon for long . have 8.04. any ideas?
<Flynsarmy> When compiling a program i get the error 'X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory'. Any idea which package i'm missing?
<matt__> or successfully login on another tty
<xomp> LjL, I see my error lol. It's 2.6.22-14, not 2.6.22.14 :)
<louey> how do i install a linux driver for a wireless pci card?
<rreck> enouf; i suppose it could be the new vmware server 1.0.5
<LjL> xomp: it indeed is
<wtigerks> imtrying to get emerald to work and it is not working can some one help me help
<amenado> matt__-> how are you testing these? what indications of iptables crashing?
<Pampa> Agilo is italian like me ehehhehehehehe look at the prompt of the terminal if are right
<Agilo> Pampa: but it looks reasonable, if it matches your card, then go for it and try it
<MenZa> xserver-xorg-dev maybe, Flynsarmy.
<amenado> !who | matt__
<ubot5> matt__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cmol> ikonia: have you heard about that bug?
<Pampa> Agilo thanks a lot i'll try
<ikonia> cmol: I've seen it referenced a few times
<Stephen> LjL: hmm windows had a separate file for that, and you could turn it off if needed...
<Lamego> Flynsarmy, xorg-dev
<adante> say, there was some program that you could use to search the perl archives, what was it (not pan) - i think it was gpan but i cannot find it in aptitude
<Agilo> Pampa: the key I found is to try many things, until it works. Rest assured that it won't do you any harm
<matt__> !amendo I'm at the system
<ubot5> matt__: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cmol> ikonia: but no solution comes to your mind?
<LjL> Stephen: well, Linux uses the same space as swap.
<Pampa> •Agilo• http://linuxsalatiga.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/bcm43xx-ndiswrapper-in-hardy/ look at this
<ikonia> cmol: well, I've just read through the solution in the bug which seems quite sensiable. I'f verify the uuid's again if I was you
<LjL> Stephen: and you can certainly turn it off, however you need to *know* that you want to turn it off
<IndoUbuntu> help, my ethernet cannot work in 8.04LTS, i use VIA Rhine II, it says failed with error -5, and invalid MAC address, what can I do?
<Agilo> Pampa: it looks like something I did in the beginning, but it isn't as detailed as the site I'm alluding to
<Lamego> Stephen, you should put your windows vision of swap of the equation, and use the partition based swap as suggested
<Agilo> Pampa: the site I'm referring to had a section for each type of card. It was just awesome
<cmol> ikonia: i did that about 5 times now. I also booted without guiet mode to se if there's any segfault, but there isn't.
<Lamego> a regular rule is to use swap = 2x mem, it maybe too much for large mem systems, but it will not hurt
<wtigerks> i need help with emerld i can not get it to work
<ikonia> cmol: what does the booting without boot splash show, any warnings, errors etc
<Pampa> Agilo this site says that i must blacklist b43 too together with bcm43xx
<qryzzy> ﻿help add/remove applications just hangs with busy icon for long . have 8.04. any ideas?
<ubuntung-pino1> i'm got gparted from through synaptic. im trying to set up my 2nd HD so that I have two partitions, the first in fat32, the 2nd containing my old Gutsy install.. i got as far as move&resize partition, and create new partition (for the fat32). Question: do i still need to edit /boot/grub/menu.list?
<IndoUbuntu> please help me, my ethernet cannot work in 8.04LTS, i use VIA Rhine II, it says failed with error -5, and invalid MAC address, what can I do?
<cmol> ikonia: shows the splash going left and right, and then the splash disappears and it says "reading files needed to boot"
<qryzzy> ﻿help add/remove applications just hangs with busy icon for long . have 8.04. any ideas?
<ikonia> cmol: thats without the splash screen enabled ?
<Agilo> Pampa: umm..
<zatzzz> Is click-and-run at cnr.com pretty good as a package management tool for ubuntu or is it better just to stick with apt-get?
<Agilo> Pampa: you see I'm not that experienced, but all I know is that I followed many sites and what they told me to do
<cmol> ikonia: no thats with. Haven't tried without it. Just without the quiet option..
<Agilo> Pampa: and I still survived,
<ShadowBelmolve> anyne can help me with VNC??? i can acess my machine with network, but, if i put my external ip adress, i receive acess denied in less of 1 second =/
<cecil44> FF 3b5 cant logon to ubuntu forums, username froze
<ikonia> cmol: try it without so you can watch the boot sequqnce
<ikonia> sequence
<Pampa> Agilo thanks a lot
<Agilo> Pampa: and I'm pretty sure I went through some blacklisting too
<qryzzy> ﻿help add/remove applications just hangs with busy icon for long . have 8.04. any ideas?
<Pampa> Agilo read this : First before you start installing ndiswrapper you need to blacklist b43 modules by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Pampa> $ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Agilo> Pampa: yes I read that
<cmol> ikonia: ill try.. be back en a boot..
<Tuplanolla> gksudo gedit.
<cmol> in
<Snowcat4_> This is the English Ubuntu support center?
<Agilo> Could anyone enlighten us as to what blacklist does and if it is something very serious??
<matt__> so
<DjViper> Agilo: it's serious, it disables drivers
<blubb> in which package is the ndiswrapper module?
<matt__> if I try to add '
<LSD|Ninja> Where's the hardware list app been moved to in Hardy?
<Agilo> DjViper: its reversible tho right?
<DjViper> blubb: it's own package
<Pampa> this bcm4312 (rev02) is damned Agilo ... other wifi cards works out of the box
<DjViper> Agilo: yes
<matt__> if I try to add 'iptables -A INPUT -j DROP' then iptables crashes
<DjViper> Pampa: wrong
<IndoUbuntu> please help me, my ethernet cannot work in 8.04LTS, i use VIA Rhine II, it says failed with error -5, and invalid MAC address, what can I do?
<ubuntung-pino1> what does the /boot/grub/menu.lst have in it; when are u supposed to edit it; and how exactly does one edit it?
<Agilo> Pampa: it is indeed complicated, but not really damned
<Pampa> DjViper do you have a trick for me?? i've 6720S with BCM4312 (rev02)
<Lamego> ubuntung-pino1, you edit it with your prefered text file editor, it's a text file, it contains your boot meny config
<afancy> Hi, my cursor jump on the screen!!
<jughead> I have one of the RealTek on board ethernet controllers and my SAMBA speeds are ridiculously slow.  I found some info on the forums about simiilar problems so I have downloaded a driver from te RealTek website.  My Question:  can I do this via ssh?  It's a headless server so I access it through the network.
<Jack_Sparrow> Agilo my bcm43xx worked with just a click after I finished all my updates on a hardwire
<DjViper> Pampa: tried using an older version of ndiswrapper?
<Bits> what packages do I need to install for a lamp stack on ubuntu? what are the command line commands?
<Agilo> afancy: what do you mean, I had a similar problem, could you elaborate
<Snowcat4_> How i can change the default font to a little bigger?
<afancy> anyone know why my cursor jump on the screen?
<Pampa> wich one DjViper 1.6?
<Pampa> ndiswrapper worked for me on gutsy
<DjViper> Snowcat4_: set dpi settings higher
<Pampa> on hard no
<ubuntung-pino1> Lamego: yeah.. do you happen to know any good howtos on configuring partitions for multiboot?
<afancy> when i type sth, the cursor jump to other place
<Snowcat4_> Where?
<Lamego> jughead, have you done some tests using FTP to be sure it is related to your network driver and not to the samba soft ?
<Agilo> Jack_Sparrow: I'm glad for you
<Agilo> Jack_Sparrow: it wasn't my case
<riesenpixel> hi
<qryzzy> ﻿help add/remove applications just hangs with busy icon for long . have 8.04. any ideas?
<Agilo> afancy: mind to elaborate on your problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Agilo did you do all of your updates on hard line
<afancy> when i type sth, the cursor jump on the screen
<riesenpixel> anyone an idea how I can see how many traffic was made by my wvdial connection?
<Snowcat4_> Im new to Ubuntu or Linux at all : ) I have used Linux for 5 minutes and i noticed that Windows REALLY sucks.
<Agilo> Jack_Sparrow: if by hard line you mean terminal, yes
<Pampa> with gutsy gibbon BCM4312 (rev02) works only with ndiswrapper.. i've tried with hardy heron ... nothing to do
<DjViper> Snowcat4_: lol
<afancy> If I type in any text editor except console text editor such as vim, then the cursor sometimes jumping around on the screen, so it really disturb me. Even when I type this msg, my cursor sometimes going up.
<Snowcat4_> Whats so funny? :P
<immesys> Snowcat4_: some people never even use linux and they realise windows sucks
<cmol> ikonia: no bugs
<legend2440> LSD|Ninja: its called gnome-device-manager
<ubuntung-pino1> !menu.lst
<ubot5> Factoid menu.lst not found
<ikonia> cmol: most odd. Just reading more on the boog
<ikonia> bug
<Lamego> !ot | Snowcat4_
<ubot5> Snowcat4_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Snowcat4_> :D
<cmol> ok
<immesys> afancy: dirty optical mouse?
<Agilo> afancy: are you working from a laptop?
<afancy> immesys:yes
<afancy> Agilo: yes, i am working on laptop
<dagon-> hi guys
<dagon-> can someone help getting the webcam to work in amsn0.97?
<Agilo> afancy: try this, go to system, preferences, then mouse, then touchpad, then unclick tap to click
<qryzzy> ﻿help add/remove applications only goes as far as listing the apps then requests me to update the list when i click it just hangs with busy icon for long . have 8.04. any ideas?
<Snowcat4_> Somehow i got Wine working :D. But id like to set up linux to my laptop (212mb RAM, 500mhz and 4mb not opengl videocard).
<Snowcat4_> What version is the best
<cmol> Ikonia: The problem is that my case does not mach any of the solutions in there. I did all the things that other people tried.. Most annoying
<Fawzib> question: I have 2 email servers (main,backup) and I want to have all emails received by main to processed normally and have a copy forwarded to backup. Is there any program (or recommendation) on how to do that? Using postfix+dovecot
<Thor^^> hi
<immesys> Snowcat4_: 212mb RAM is a bit of a small one
<ubuntung-pino1> Lamego, would u mind if i showed u my menu.lst? so that u cud teach me what to add to it? u know, only if it's no trouble..
<immesys> Snowcat4_: you can try using the alternate CD of ubuntu
<ikonia> cmol: I can appriciate that
<Lamego> ubuntung-pino1, no time for it, sorry
<Snowcat4_> Xubuntu?
<Thor^^> whenever i try install bcm43xx-fwcutter i get sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 29 18:28:27 2008
<Thor^^> , any ideas?
<Vlet> How does one save a set of iptables rules once they are set?
<Agilo> afancy: is that better?
<ubuntung-pino1> Lamego, np
<immesys> Snowcat4_: or you could use Damn Small Linux
<erUSUL> Thor^^: clock problems
<Thor^^> by the way it's Ubuntu 8.04
<cmol> ikonia: eh? you lost me?
<Thor^^> the clock is set to current time erUSUL
<Tom____> hi could someone help me my wireless card doesnt light up i installed ndiswarraper along with the drivers and it all seemed to go ok.  im using a am1772 wireless card
<bododo> hi folks :)
<ikonia> cmol: I can appriciate that you've tried the solutions in the bug report and that is't frustrating
<cmol> ikonia: ahh.. :)
<jughead> Lamego, no I haven't set up FTP
<erUSUL> Thor^^: but it wasn't the last time you used sudo that's wha t the error says
<Assid> yello
<Snowcat4_> Okey, thanks. btw where i can adjust my volume? And is there a driver for Soundblaster Live! carsd?
<John_S> Tom____: Did you type "ndiswrapper -l" to make sure the driver was installed OK?
<thebigham> Hello, how do i auto mount my windows partition on boot?
<Thor^^> erUSUL: then how do i get it working again?
<Lamego> jughead, I would try ftp first, with FTP you are expected to get something closer to the NIC max transfer tate
<bododo> I just finsihed (it took me years) downloading the hardy install cd, but it seems that i can't upgrade my system with it. Is there any hack i can make to upgrade with the standard install cd?
<immesys> thebigham: put the mount line in fstab
<SoOonziG> ciao
<Tom____> yh i got driver installed device (1022:2003) present
<thebigham> immesys, i tried, but i cant get it done correctly
<erUSUL> Thor^^: the times i got that error i simply got asked again for the password ...
<jughead> Lamego, if it's the same, I have tried copying via SSH (the fish:// thing in konq) and it's just as slow
<John_S> Tom____: OK, type "more /etc/modules" and is ndiswrapper listed in that file somewhere?
<dagon-> anyone?
<Thor^^> K, gonna try log out and in again then
<Thor^^> brb
<bododo> my Internet connexion is so slow :(
<Lamego> jughead, ok
<Alex369> do u know any hackers channels?
<Tom____> i gotta restart my computer its on dual boot one sec
<bododo> I can't redownload the alternativd cd$
<Pampa> John_S i've the same problem the driver was correctly installed with ndiswrapper
<bododo> is there a way to upgrade using a standard one?
<jughead> Lamego, internet speeds are really fast; it's only local transfers that are affected
<qryzzy> ﻿anyone assist me with the application addition
<bododo> anyone? :(
<erUSUL> bododo: no; no way
<rreck> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down for everyone else too?
<dustrial> hi all, i got a "ich 9" soundcard ... but what ALSA driver should i take?
<Alex369> are there italian users here?
<Pampa> ndiswrapper says driver bcm is installed but wifi does not work
<Snowcat4_> Weeh, got now mIrc working. What is the server for Ubuntu IRC Server?
<erUSUL> !it
<ubot5> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dryeyes> I have a q about my partitions on Ubuntu 8.04
<John_S> Pampa: Oh OK, So what does Tom__ need to do then?
<bododo> erUSUL: not a single hack?
<erUSUL> bododo: no; no deb files on the live system
<Alex369> ubot5: i'm not italian and i speak english
<ubot5> Alex369: Error: "i'm" is not a valid command.
<ubot5> Alex369: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pampa> John_S i've not resolved this problem
<Tom____> shell i restart and do the command?
<bododo> erUSUL: it seems that the cd i downloaded has an error in one file, can I bypass this?
<KOJV> How come I have no sound in Xubuntu though I have it with the Live Ubuntu CD?
<Pampa> John_S someone must tell me wath to do after installed driver with ndiswrapper
<louey> irc.freenode.org
<vagonbray> anyone know how to save streaming flah video in firefox, (cache keeps deleting when buffering is complete)
<wizz1> im trying to watch a vid on veoh,but my adobe flash player is using OSS sound drv,how do i switch it to ALSA ?
<KOJV> How to chkdsk in Xubuntu?
<Alex369> are you an hacker?
<bododo> erUSUL: any way to copy to the hard disk and then install from there?
<John_S> Pampa: I think I can help--I got my wireless working with ndiswrapper just fine.
<wizz1> im trying to watch a vid on veoh,but my adobe flash player is using OSS sound drv,how do i switch it to ALSA ?
<rreck> lots more questions than answers here
<ubutom> Alex369: It's a bot
<k[5\5]> <vagonbray>,download helper
<Pampa> John_S can i private message you ??
<KOJV> rreck: sure thing. >S
<Alex369> I'm not a bot ubutom
<vagonbray> does that work if its the video you are currently watching
<immesys> Alex369: no, ubot5 is a bot
<wizz1> im trying to watch a vid on veoh,but my adobe flash player is using OSS sound drv,how do i switch it to ALSA ??
<ubutom> Alex369: ubot5 is.......
<dryeyes> I booted from the live cd to edit my partitions and I noticed that I have ext3 is 9gb and that's what I did but I also noticed a 9.9gb extended??? what is this about?
<Pampa> •John_S• look at this and tell me if is ok.... http://linuxsalatiga.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/bcm43xx-ndiswrapper-in-hardy/
<noblunts> is there a way to tell why your netboot hangs
<k[5\5]> <vagonbray>,yes
<Alex369> do you agree with the sail of an asus eee?
<vagonbray> where is the download help? k[5\5]
<immesys> sail?
<Alex369> i would buy an asus eee
<cmol> ikonia: found anything usefull?
<Vlet> Yeah, for their company yacht
<noblunts> nvm it booted
<Alex369> sorry for my bad english
<k[5\5]> <vagonbray>,you can select what you want and download it to your disk
<ikonia> cmol: nope, there is a fair ammount of info on it
<rreck> anyone know when  us.archive.ubuntu.com will return?
<k[5\5]> http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<immesys> Alex369: The screens are too small
<cmol> ikonia: thats right..
<John_S> Pampa: How about jumping over to channel #Pampa, that will be easier.
<immesys> Alex369: this is a support forum though, thats a bit off topic
<legend2440> friend of mine has asus eee. but he didn't get a sail with it
<Alex369> sorry
<Vlet> rreck: I just updated my package listing a few minutes ago... perhaps try a mirror? replace us.archive.ubuntu.com in your /etc/apt/sources.list with maybe... ubuntu.media.mit.edu
<noblunts> the us.archive is working for me
<immesys> legend2440: lol
<matt__> so, I've got it down further. My iptables won't drop packets. is this a kernel level thing I need to look for?
<matteo1990> anyone knows how to set my ipod for JAMIN software or  jack?
<rreck> Vlet: stupid me i didnt have route
<k[5\5]> <vagonbray>http://www.downloadhelper.net/ or any site with ff extension
<Vlet> rreck: d'oh :)
<vagonbray> i just added the extension k[5\5]
<k[5\5]> <vagonbray> try it:)
<wizz1> im trying to watch a vid on veoh,but my adobe flash player is using OSS sound drv,how do i switch it to ALSA ??
<cmol> ikonia: there was a guy in there that reinstalled the kernel, and that solved his problem. is that a everyday reinstall or some heavy stuff?
<m8m8y8> 又在中国人马
<m8m8y8> 有没有中国人
<FloodBot1> m8m8y8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lamego> !ch ! m8m8y8
<ubot5> Factoid ch ! m8m8y8 not found
<Pici> !zh | m8m8y8
<ubot5> m8m8y8: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<khaotik> anyone familiar with etherape??
<Lamego> !cn ! m8m8y8
<ubot5> Factoid cn ! m8m8y8 not found
<na_>  « /msg ubotu etiquette »
<LjL> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubot5 etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubot5 etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<wizz1> im trying to watch a vid on veoh,but my adobe flash player is using OSS sound drv,how do i switch it to ALSA ?? anyone ?
<Wyzard> I thought Flash 9 always used ALSA
<Martian> How do I suspend my computer from the command line?
<khaotik> im a newbie at using it and when i start it says no suitablke devices found
<wizz1> Wyzard, if i use xmms with OSS,i have no sound with other OSS apps
<cmol> martian: Suspend as in shutdown?
<ZummiG777> Does anybody know what package contains lpstat?
<Lamego> Martian, try: pm-suspend
<antonsky> moin moin
<antonsky> ähm
<Martian> Lamego, Thank you.
<Scrounch_> LjL: Thanks, that's all right now :=)
<Vlet> wizz1: google is your friend! http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Martian> It's for cron.
<eragon> Hi!
<immesys> Anybody wanting to learn how to make .deb packages should join #ubuntu-classroom now
<wizz1> Vlet, thank you
<Lamego> Vlet, those instructions are for dapper, may not be applicable for Hardy
<eragon> right now?
<cleaton> !libflashsupport
<ubot5> Factoid libflashsupport not found
<wizz1> Lamego, i aint using hardt
<wizz1> Lamego, i aint using hardy
<immesys> yeah, its part of ubuntu open week
<wizz1> im using 7.10
<ferronica> the file integrity failed when i burned ubuntu 8.04 ISO using brasero disc burning :(
<legend2440> wizz1: under system>preferences>sound>devices>sound playback make sure either autodetect or alsa is selected
<AsianRose_> ang@a_11989
<Pici> ZummiG777: cupsys-client
<Arelis_> Ubotu's gone
<ferronica> two times burned same integrity error :(
<Arelis_> !ubotu
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<khaotik> why is it not seeing my wireless device?
<ZummiG777> Thanks Pici!
<Arelis_> ah..
<lartza_> Does resolution depend on monitor?
<Tom____> hi
<cmol> ikonia: there was a guy in there that reinstalled the kernel, and that solved his problem. is that a everyday reinstall or some heavy stuff?
<vagonbray> k[5\5], i just about got the hang of it, thanks
<immesys> !ubuntu open week
<ubot5> immesys: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k[5\5]> <vagonbray> u r welcome
<Arelis_> !games
<ubot5> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sbroos_> Everytime I restart my pc in ubuntu, my collection isnt visible for amarok anymore (and last plays are greyed). When I acces the disc with the mp3 files (a NTFS) disc, it takes a long time to open that disc, but after that, amarok sees the mp3's again (after doing a rescan collection)
<cmol> !ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Tom____> john are you still there?
<John_S> Tom__: yes what did you find?
<Tom____> it was at the bottom of the list
<sbroos_> anyone an idea?
<JensT> sbroos_: this probably means that the ntfs disk isn't automounted on boot, but when trying to open it it get's mounted
<doobiesnaks> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<lartza_> Does resolution depend on monitor?
<cmol> sbroos_: for what?
<doobiesnaks> no!
<Vlet> Lamego wizz1: Okay then, we can either give up and keep repeating the question, or we could maybe look at what the page says and try changing firefox's FIREFOX_DSP to alsa and see if it works
<doobiesnaks> haha yes it does
<keffie_jayx> can anyone help with an nvidia cad?
<wizz1> Vlet, i repeated it at the top
<wizz1> my internet might lag
<wizz1> it works
<q4a> QUESTION: why ubuntu 7.10 run on samsung q45, but ubuntu 8.04 LTS didn't?
<ferronica> the file integrity failed when i burned ubuntu 8.04 ISO using brasero disc burning :(
<markm1> I have printing problem after upgrading to hardy postscript printer works fine from windows but native driver to cupsd report processing and no printing any idea>
<kohnrad1982> I installed a 2nd hard drive on my system and I'm not able to create any folders or copy any files to it.  It is formated ext3 and the owner is set as "root".
<sbroos_> Everytime I restart my pc in ubuntu, my collection isnt visible for amarok anymore (and last plays are greyed). When I acces the disc with the mp3 files (a NTFS) disc, it takes a long time to open that disc, but after that, amarok sees the mp3's again (after doing a rescan collection)
<keffie_jayx> My resolution doesn't seem to work. I can't configure xorg to use nvidia drive ... (it is not listed in the driver's list in graphic resolution screen)
<sbroos_> for this
<John_S> Tom____: OK then make sure that "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" is in your /etc/network/interfaces file, and you should then be able to go to menu System > Admin > Network and set up your wireless.
<DjViper> kohnrad1982: are you trying to make folders/files as root?
<cmol> kohnrad1982: change the ownership to you
<keffie_jayx> I tried editing the xorg.conf file in hardy and it is only roiented towards other elements but not the graphics card
<sypher_time> use the screen and graphics utility in other (applications --> other --> screen and graphics)
<Tom____> where do i get iface wlan0 inet dhcp do i just type it in?
<qryzzy> i have win2003 server and many w/s with either winxp or 2k. i can see all from 8.04 but cannot acess any files on server. help
<JensT> kohnrad1982: you should change the permissions so you can read/write on it...
<sypher_time> will allow you to manually set the resolution for the screen
<Seeker`> Hi. If I visit certain URLS in firefox it causes my computer to crash - I just get a blank screen. Trying to get to a tty does nothing, neither does trying to restart X using the keyboard. I have to reboot to get any control back.
<raymondjtoth> John_S what eles cna i do
<raymondjtoth> ?
<keffie_jayx> sypher_time,  I have but hte driver used is nv
<cmol> kohnrad1982: sudo chown kohnrad:kohnrad /media/myfolder
<kohnrad1982> DjViper and cmol -  When i first put it in, the ownership was showing as "unknown" so I put it to root.  Should i change it to my username?
<JensT> ﻿sbroos_: this probably means that the ntfs disk isn't automounted on boot, but when trying to open it it get's mounted
<ferronica> the file integrity failed when i burned ubuntu 8.04 ISO using brasero disc burning
<sypher_time> check administration --> hardware devices...if the driver is not supported by ubuntu then it will be in there, possibly not in use
<louey> i am trying to install winxp drivers for a wireless pci card use ndiswrapper. when i try and install them i get this as part of the error: Permission denied at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 194.
<John_S> raymondjtoth: I'm sorry I can't help you--I tried and I have too hard of a time communicating with you. Maybe someone else can help you.
<JensT> sbroos_: see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767879
<John_S> louey: are you running ndiswrapper with a sudo in front?
<cmol> kohnrad1982: If you want to able to copy files from your user, yes. If theres more users for the folder, you might want to make it generally accessable with chmod 777 or so
<raymondjtoth> john sorry when you were tlaking to me i was typing in and didnt see my network there
<hydrogen> bad ping is bad.
<louey> nope
<louey> do i need to?
<gokturk> slm
<gokturk> hiii
<gokturk> millet
<gokturk> bana bakın
<FloodBot1> gokturk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<John_S> louey: Yep! :)
<gokturk> lanyy
<gokturk> turkey
<gokturk> ubuntu
<louey> cool
<louey> thanks
<Andrijeski> Hello
<LjL> !tr | gokturk
<ubot5> gokturk: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gokturk> my göktürk
<gokturk> hello
<dustrial> okay okay, i finally cant solve my problems and want to reinstall ubutnu, but i want to keep files in "/"
<John_S> louey: No problem. Good luck with the rest. ;)
<gokturk> how old are you
<gokturk> ?
<orient2000> .
<gokturk> yees
<Myrtti> !offtopic | gokturk
<ubot5> gokturk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gokturk> ok
<aleatorio__> alguém pode me ajudar a configurar minha rede?
<nibsa1242b> dustrial: files that are in /home or in general / files?
<Myrtti> !pt | aleatorio__
<ubot5> aleatorio__: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cmol> ikonia: still there?
<dustrial> espacial /home/user1 /home/user2
<raymondjtoth> my wireless still dont work whaty i do i dont even see it under hardware driver
<raymondjtoth> ?
<dustrial> espacial /home/user1 /home/user2 nibsa1242b
<pleki>  ...
<pleki> ..
<pleki> ..
<FloodBot1> pleki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibsa1242b> dustrial: and you don't have them on a separate partition?
<JensT> dustrial: do you have a seperate home partition?
<kohnrad1982> ok, when i tried to change the permissions to my user account I got the following- chown kurt:kurt /media/disk
<kohnrad1982> chown: changing ownership of `/media/disk': Operation not permitted
<nibsa1242b> kohnrad1982: sudo it
<Fritzel> when you use the padsp wrapper for pulse audio does everything called by the original program also use the wrapper?
<Tom____> why does the flood bot speak in English then send a nl link?
<raymondjtoth> any idead
<raymondjtoth> ?
<cmol> kohnrad1982: you have to do it as root. run sudo chown kurt:kurt /media/disk
<dustrial> nibsa1242b:  JensT NO: i dont ... and even more fucked up, i am reinstalling just because i dont understand whats wrong with the sound
<kohnrad1982> silly me, i feel dumb now. lol. thanks
<Fritzel> padsp progA ..... progA opens progB... is progB using the wrapper?
<cmol> kohnrad1982: did it work? :)
<cmol> !danish
<ubot5> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ecuaman> ayuda por favor URGENTE
<fr500> hi
<ecuaman> sorry... i get wrong
<fr500> i isntalled desktop edition
<kohnrad1982> yes, works now. thanks for the help
<JensT> dustrial: you will have to make a backup of the data you don't want to loose then, a good Idea is to make a separate partition for your home directory, so next time you want to reinstall you won't have to worry about losing the data (since you wont change anything on that partition)
<fr500> anyway to move it to server edition, like what packages do i have to remove, etc?
<tehk> Is there anyway I can have evolution get my plus addressed mail from gmail?
<nibsa1242b> dustrial: there might be an easier way, but if you back up /home you can always copy it back in the the install. Just make sure this time you use a separate partition for /home
<dustrial> thx JensT
<shally87> hi all
<cmol> kohnrad1982: you'r welcome :)
<shally87> i would like to ask about ubuntu installation
<Myrtti> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dustrial> thx nibsa1242b
<vagonbray> i have been looking for multiple wallpaper for compiz desktop cube but the solution i came across was to disable desktop draw, is there no other way to have multiple wallapaper? tried wallpapoz was terrible.
<nibsa1242b> dustrial: does your sound work work with the live cd?
<quodlibetsy> Ooops
<shally87> normally how big the space that ubuntu installation files need?
<raymondjtoth> when i look under hardware driver i dont see my wirelessdriver
<shally87> !help
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<raymondjtoth> what i do?
<shally87> anyone
<shally87> !repeat
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shally87> !helpme
<ubot5> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nibsa1242b> shally87: I think you can get by with 5GB total space pretty easily (for /boot, /swap, /homes)... and it can work with less.
<lartza_> How could I get more "power" from my cpu? I'm trying to run windows game (MapleStory) with wine and it requires 800mhz minium and i have 800mhz. I ahve already changed from metacity to openbox.
<shally87> nibsa: what happen if my hdd is 40gb then after installation is 30gb? is there double or triple installation? i set my swap to 2.5gb
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: could you post the results of cat /proc/cpuinfo in a pastebin?
<BuFF> need help, i can't play flash videos in opera, installed flash plugins but it doesn't work, any ideas? pls help
<nibsa1242b> shally87: could you post the results of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin?
<lartza_> nibsa: yes, wait a sec
<nibsa1242b> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RainCT> Hi
<nibsa1242b> BuFF: are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<BuFF> 32
<nibsa1242b> BuFF: how did you go about installing flash?
<shally87> ok
<shally87> i do something first
<shoot^> guys, does anyone know of a fix for the infamous compiz white screen of death? ATI card, drivers installed via Envy...
<pleki> Raditz..
<keffie_jayx> my queston is .. why does xorg.conf not have a driver and device section for a graphics card
<keffie_jayx> very strange
<BuFF> nibsa1242b: from adobe page
<Xylith> Hi! Are there any 'working' and 'usefull' preloading software for linux? That is, software that reads frequently used files into RAM so they can be faster accessed. I tried "preload" from the repos since yesterday, but now it wont start (some file got corrupt). I dont think it gave me any noticeable speed anyway. Any ideas?
<nibsa1242b> shoot^: I imagine you could turn off compiz like I did... then there wouldn't be an issue
<RainCT> Can someone tell me how to remove a email address from a gpg key please (using the command line)? (I've found that gpg has the option --delete-secret-and-public-key but I'm not sure if that's what I'm looking for)
<RainCT> keffie_jayx: on Hardy?
<CapaH> Question, I have a 30 GIG tar.gz file -- backup I made of a drive, and I need to access a file there. When I try gunzip or tar zxf I am getting: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" ---- does anyone know how to repair a .tar.gz file so I can access the files?
<keffie_jayx> RainCT,  yes
<shoot^> nibsa1242b: i could... or i could just revert back to Gutsy where i could have a sexy desktop and none of these issues :(
<lartza_> nibsa: There is no pastebin!
<keffie_jayx> RainCT,  i can't change the video driver
<RainCT> keffie_jayx: afaik it's no longer necessary, as such stuff is now detected automatically
<nibsa1242b> BuFF: sorry, I can't help... hopefully someone else can
<markm1> Is there any way to correct the XY Invert on elographics touchscreen driver bug in hardy
<p_masho> I'm tying to remove the gnome display configuration at startup (its messing up my xorg.conf) ?? where is gconfigd-2 ?
<nibsa1242b> !pastebin | lartza_
<ubot5> lartza_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lartza_> nibsa: Try it!
<keffie_jayx> Ra well I needed to isntal the binary driver for nvidia and I did, but how do  tell xserver-xorg to use it
<Wyzard> CapaH: Either it's corrupted or it's not gzipped in the first place
<Wyzard> CapaH: Run "file" on it
<Xylith> preload
<nibsa1242b> Why is ubot5 giving the wrong url for pastebin / why does it go to a strange place?
<PrivateVoid> keffie -- did you run the nvidia configruation tool?
<lartza_> nibsa: it is/was right adress
<shally87> nisba:problem with the run sudo
<lartza_> what is pastebin address
<nibsa1242b> lartza_ try http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CapaH> Wyzard: When I run "file" on it, I get "application/octet-stream" but I know *for a fact* I created the file using tar czvf  .. ?
<noob-africa> greetings all
<Myrtti> nibsa1242b: because the database is a bit old
<lartza_> nibsa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8769/
<noob-africa> can anyone remind me the command to extract and install tar files? it's something like xzfv or something like that
<bazhang> weird problem with gpg; when try to gpg --clearsign xyz.txt get an error secret key not available; do I need to start the gen-key from scratch?
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: what program are you trying to run again?
<gilo> hi
<shally87> nisba: talk with you later..i gotta find the prob first..
<CapaH> Question, I have a 30 GIG tar.gz file -- backup I made of a drive, and I need to access a file there. When I try gunzip or tar zxf I am getting: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" ---- does anyone know how to repair a .tar.gz file so I can access the files? (Note when I do: file -i file.tar.gz I get: "application/octet-stream")
<lartza_> nibsa: Well, wine, but MapleStory in it
<keffie_jayx> RainCT,  mmm restriced-manager is non instalable
<lartza_> nibsa: And not only that
<clee-saan> Hi there. So here's my issue : I started installing a program using the sudo apt-get thing, and then cancelled it right away when i saw it'd need ages to download. I want to intall it now, but it says that i already got the last version, and doesn't download it. How should i proceed to install this ?
<lartza_> nibsa: Haven't even tried Maple yet :P
<Assid> CapaH: whats the file name
<noobuntu> been trying to install oracle 11g using a specific oracle install account but it keeps failing as i can't seem to run any xserver apps using that account; i keep getting "Error: Can’t open display". any ideas?
<PrivateVoid> clee-saan try apt-get remove
<matt__> 6c\quit
<PrivateVoid> clee-saan then apt-get install again
<CapaH> Assid: OLD_HARD_DRIVE.tar.gz
<Assid> CapaH: tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<Assid> okay try that
<clee-saan> PrivateVoid: okay
<CapaH> Assid: I tried, and I get: "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format"
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: while its old, the report here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6053&iTestingId=10665 says that Maple Story doesn't run well under Wine
<Assid> CapaH: how did you make the tarball?
<lartza_> Wine can't handle msi???
<CapaH> Assid: tar czvf
<CapaH> I made it a while back
<CapaH> about a month or two ago
<lartza_> nibsa: Because of gameguard, but I would play on privateserver. Adn I have other games too like IcyTower
<Wyzard> CapaH: I've never seen "file" return "application/octet-stream"...  generally that means the data isn't recognizable as any actual file format, but "file" says "data" for things it doesn't recognize
<Carbonflux> does anyone use xmms2 ?
<Myrtti> nibsa1242b: updated
<Assid> CapaH:  tar -xf file...
<gilo> :-*
<lartza_> nibsa: Just a general performance
<Assid> CapaH: see if it works.
<CapaH> tried Assid -- same thing
<lartza_> nibsa: Like changing metacity to openbox gives
<Vlet> Carbonflux: probably. Ask y'er question
<lartza_> nibsa: more fps!
<CapaH> "tar: This does not look like a tar archive"
<gilo> knwos someone mythububtu?
<Assid> CapaH: can you open it in roller / thru nautilis
<Wyzard> CapaH: could be a corrupted file
<gilo> zth: hey hey
<CapaH> Assid: nope I tried
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: I don't know I don't use Wine overly much. However, as you can see the last time it was reported to wine that someone tried to run MapleStory (in 2006) it didn't work.
<CapaH> Wyzard: Probably, but how can I get to it/repair it?
<Fritzel> does padsp wrap around child process?
<Fritzel> processes
<nibsa1242b> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Carbonflux> I can't figure out how to load .pls URLs in xmms2, I ask here because I am using Ubuntu and hoped maybe some other ubuntu users had figured it out.
<Assid> CapaH: sounds corrupted..
<lartza_> nibsa: Yea yea, but maybe just general performance, that would affect wine too and I don't care about test cause I would play on private server
<noobuntu> I've been having some issues while trying to install oracle 11g? Is there anyone that can help me out?
<CapaH> one thing very strange is that when I right click the file and go to properties -- it says "application/x-compressed-tar" -- I wonder if thats just due to the file name
<Wyzard> CapaH: Without knowing exactly what happened to it, I can't answer that question
<Wyzard> CapaH: It might very well be impossible
<shally87> hi
<CapaH> Wyzard: I have no idea
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: so does anything happen when you try to run MapleStory?
<shally87> nibsa: problem with running sude fdisk l-
<Zeldor> hi ich hab hier eine cd mit hardy, wie installier ich das jetzt nun?
<CruX> hello how can i install  previous firefox on latest ubuntu ?
<lartza_> nibsa: Haven't installed yet
<CruX> not development 3 version
<DjViper> !de Zeldor
<ubot5> Factoid de zeldor not found
<nibsa1242b> shally87: sudo fdisk -l
<lartza_> nibsa: Cause I would need some performance to do it
<DjViper> !de | Zeldor
<ubot5> Zeldor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Zeldor> ups sry
<Zeldor> i thought i've wrote /join #uubntu.de
<okv> Has anyone got flashplugin to work with the latest opera on 8.04?
<Zeldor> join #uubntu-de
<anonusr> Are the main archive servers back to normal speed or are the still bogged down?
<DjViper> typical german mistake, thinking the rest of the world speaks your language :P
<FloodBot1> Zeldor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shally87> nibsa: i run application and a screen came out..then prompt for password i enter password but it is now working..
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: ahh ok
<nibsa1242b> shally87: you often to enter password when you use sudo
<lartza_> nibsa: If you have no exp with wine, just a general performance twaeks would help
<shally87> i not sure
<aoupi> hi, How do I make capslock a modifier key, like right-alt currently is
<shally87> actually i new to linux
<shally87> but after i reboot then it prompt password again
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: you could always over clock... its at your own risk but you might be able to eek out a little bit more performance
<rodolfo> what's the 'dmesg' command for?
<noobuntu> I've been having some issues while trying to install oracle 11g? Is there anyone that can help me out?
<mbarlow310> dell d830 laptop, nvidia quadro nvs 140m. anyone got nividia drivers working on hardy? everything worked fine on gutsy
<shally87> nisba: then right now i cannot open the sudo again..
<lartza_> nibsa: Haven't found any way for that
<Carbonflux> heh, I figured it out, guess it was offtopic anyway
<anonusr> rodolfo, shows what's in the kernel ring buffer
<anonusr> gives recent system information
<lartza_> Is there way to remotely connect to windows and use it like normally
<shane2peru> errr, I need a good web editor!!!  wysiwyg, I always use Kompozer, and now I can't paste into it!!!
<alindeman> Have there been any software updates since Hardy has been released?
<anonusr> lartza_: vnc
<shally87> nibsa: do i have to reboot?
<lartza_> And that other person ould be on there normally? :P
<nibsa1242b> shally87: you shouldn't have to
<mbarlow310> rodolfo: you can always do a: man dmesg in a shell
<Wyzard> lartza_: There's a package called "rdesktop" which lets you connect to any Windows machine that has Remote Desktop enabled
<mbarlow310> (manual)
<rodolfo> anonusr, even after the system has been through some weird behavior?
<Assid> vnc servers are just to bandwith hungry i think
<lartza_> Wyzard: But can other person use computer same time?
<Wyzard> VNC is inefficient
<lartza_> In anyway?
<nibsa1242b> shally87: I think we have a language barrier. You may want to try finding support in your native language.
<shally87> nibsa: then what to do next? sudo wont open.. i tried run app sudo but not working
<Wyzard> lartza_: depends on what version of Windows it is
<anonusr> rodolfo, it then might be better to look at /var/log/syslog
<Assid> rdp /TS on the other hand seem to be a whole lot more better.. where compression and refresh rates are concerned
<shane2peru> anyone know of another wysiwyg html page maker besides kompozer?
<lartza_> Windows XP SP2
<Assid> shane2peru: dreamweaver on wine :P
<Wyzard> lartza_: Windows XP with Remote Desktop only lets one person use it at a time -- if someone logs in with Remote Desktop, the person in front of the computer gets kicked back to the Welcome screen
<shally87> nibsa: i can understand english..
<cashmoney> Props on Hardy 8.02
<zaturno> how i get install automix for ubuntu 8.04???
<mbarlow310> quadro nvs 140m, anyone get working in hardy?
<alindeman> Have there been any software updates since Hardy has been released?
<lartza_> Wyzard: :(
<Wyzard> lartza_: Server versions of Windows, using Terminal Services, can have several active users at a time
<shane2peru> Assid, no, I don't do wine unless necessary. :)  and dreamweaver $$$ right?
<rodolfo> anonusr, yeah but what command starts reporting the system to generate this syslog (or is it automatic?)?
<Assid> shane2peru: yes
<Wyzard> lartza_: but if it's an XP box you're connecting to, that's a Windows limitation that you can't work around with Ubuntu software
<zaturno> how i get install automix for ubuntu 8.04???
<alindeman> `aptitude upgrade` hasn't let me know of anything I need to do since Hardy was released .. just wondering if there is some moratorium on software updates for a bit
<anonusr> rodolfo, reporting to syslog is automatic, though there are ways to increase or decrease the logging level.
<Stroganoff> zaturno automatix is no longer supported
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: yes and no; you can sort of set up a windows box to serve you  the application; however, you still end up running the application in Wine or through an emulator I believe so it doesn't help much.
<Assid> shane2peru: but then its one of the best wysiwyg IMHO
<LjL> Stroganoff: well, strictly speaking, it was never supported (here)
<noobuntu> Anyone familiar with installing oracle 11g on kubuntu?
<shane2peru> Assid, I'm sure, just not sure about shelling out $ for it to use under wine
<zaturno> stroganoff so where i can download code pack?
<lartza_> I would want tor un it remotely on other comp CPU and maybe without wine
<Assid> shane2peru: i know the feeling
<shally87> nisba: anyway thanks..i try to reformat my  laptop again..
<lartza_> Trying to run maple in a minute
<Stroganoff> zaturno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<noobuntu> Anyone familiar with installing oracle 11g on ubuntu?
<rodolfo> anonusr, I need it to be very very specific to generate  high level of details (more detailed as possible)
<lartza_> You have any preformance tips for wine?
<shane2peru> Assid, I just get frustrated when Kompozer doesn't behave right, and do what it is supposed to!
<shally87> nibsa: sorry suppose nibsa..i found itś fun formatting to linux..so need to explore more..
<shally87> nibsa: thanks..bye
<jcwinnie> AppArmor help
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: I'm not sure if you can run it like that... Other then making sure wine is the newest version and running everything else on the computer as lightly as possible no, no tips.
<lartza_> I noticed maple didn't install
<anonusr> rodolfo: what do you need the detail for? Different parts of the system are controlled seperately (I think; it's true for network logging)
<shane2peru> anyone use Amaya?  is it worth the download?
<lartza_> Just created the dir and install sadi it was succesfully installed
<Wyzard> shane2peru: If you mean the web browser, it's archaic
<eragon> I have a problem with the old loki game, heretic 2
<jcwinnie> SELinux for non-fascists, anyone?
<shane2peru> Wyzard, no I mean to make web pages
<Wyzard> shane2peru: well, it's both a browser and an editor
<rodolfo> anonusr, I'm reporting a bug related to Ubuntu installer. after step three, the system crashes, restarts and relogs, but the installation process won't continue at all. that happens with U8.04 Live CD. I've tried everything and I'm out of ideasto get around this issue
<nibsa1242b> lartza_: other people reported it as not installing correctly as well; if you need to run Windows only closed source software the best bet is to run it on windows
<shane2peru> Wyzard, web page design, layout, 'what you see is what you get' wysiwyg
<shane2peru> Wyzard, ahh, didn't know that.
<Wyzard> shane2peru: but last I checked, it's still archaic
<hyw> hi
<brane_> help 7.10 boot 8.04 dont boot and 1.5Gbit sata ,,,,
<eragon> when I try to run it, it say
<shane2peru> Wyzard, great, the last time I tried it, it was not simple that is for sure!
<anonusr> rodolfo, what's step three?
<Wyzard> brane_: error messages?
<hyw> can anyone help me install virtualbox guest additions in ubuntu? ubuntu is guest xp host
<rodolfo> anonusr, the third step of the installation, after it detects your keyboard model. check it out here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/221282
<nibsa1242b> How can I install Firefox 2 on to a Hardy box? My fiancée recently upgraded to Hardy on her laptop and she can't stand Firefox 3.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 221282 in linux "Keyboard crashes and forces Ubuntu to restart" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<eragon> when I try to run heretic 2, it says, that currently "only R5G6B5 mode is supported"
<lartza_> nibsa: Well, Universal Extractor is my friend. REally a pain to install maple. Firs i needed to get msi out of install shield exe and now i need to get maple from msi
<hydrogen> !info firefox-2
<ubot5> Package firefox-2 does not exist in gutsy
<eragon> what is R5G6B5 mode and how on earth do i get there
<hydrogen> !file firefox-2
<ubot5> Factoid file firefox-2 not found
<Wyzard> eragon: That's 16-bit color, as opposed to the more common (these days) 24-bit color
<eragon> I tohught so, but how the heck do I get it
<eragon> because it give the same error
<Bert_2> hi, how can I find out which soundcard/onboard sound there is in my laptop and how can I find out how to get the sound working ?
<Wyzard> eragon: (R5G6B5 means 5 bits red, 6 bits green, 5 bits blue)
<hydrogen> !info firefox-2 hardy
<ubot5> Package firefox-2 does not exist in gutsy
<anonusr> rodolfo, did you try using the alternate installer?
<vbabiy-laptop> Has there been any updates to hardy yet since the release?
<nibsa1242b> hydrogen: are you saying that I can just install it through synaptic / apt-get? It will peacefully coexist with Firefox 3?
<hydrogen> nibsa1242b: yes
<brane_> yes promt in busybox and wont boot 1.5Gbit sata not recognized , mobo is ECS KAM3 MVP with ATI chipset
<nibsa1242b> hydrogen: thanks
<hydrogen> ubot5: your supposed to be using hardy, you fool!
<ubot5> hydrogen: Error: "your" is not a valid command.
<ubot5> hydrogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eragon> when I run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop from pure terminal
<Wyzard> eragon: well, you could configure your whole X desktop to use 16-bit color, but that's far from preferable
<cyris|> can anyone recommend a dynamic dns client?
<Wyzard> eragon: There's probably some way to fake 16-bit color for an individual app, but I don't know it
<Wyzard> cyris|: ez-ipupdate
<rodolfo> anonusr, i did. I've installed U7.19 and upgraded it o U8.04 via the alternate. and it worked out perfectly.
<bazhang> well it seems one needs gpg installed to create a gpg key then select that as default to clearsign something
<eragon> I have an idea, I am going to try it :)
<rodolfo> anonusr, also, I've tried the Wubi installer, which worked perfectly as well
<Wyzard> brane_: "won't boot" isn't enough for anyone to have any idea what the problem is
<Wyzard> brane_: What actual error messages do you get?
<shane2peru> JFYI Amaya is not worth the download, wow, really rendered my page in bad light.
<Nybob> i am getting an error when loading the java based game runescape - Error_loader_nocache - Unable to create cache directory.
<Nybob> Runescape was unable to find a suitable place to store its temporary files. To solve this please either:
<offload> I get an error when trying to upgrade, could someone take a look at the error please:  http://pastebin.com/m7d0877ba
<Wyzard> eragon: On a hunch, try disabling desktop visual effects, if you have that enabled
<anonusr> Hm. I'm not sure where the installer would write an error log, then.
<debbie> Can someone help me with ubuntu 7.10 wireless internet im using my ps3 right now and i dont see the option for wireless i see wired connection, also i here u have to install a kernal, but it might freeze at kboot screen and im a noob at linux linux-kernel-2.6.23-rc7_tools this would be the kernal i guess or driver needed for wireless please help if u can
<taime1> after upgrading to hardy, compiz will not enable. Wat GIVES?
<Nybob> was woprking before i upgraded to 8.02
<tales_2010> is there a way to decrease icon's size on kubuntu?
<david_kofsky> I have ubuntu 7.10 and I want to switch to Xubuntu 8.04. I'm inclined to say the best way to do this is to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 the usual way and then switch to xubuntu using apt. Can someone please confirm that this is the best way?
<Arelis> How do i reset all of the settings in Ubuntu? (GNOME)
<brane_> yes with livecd 7.10 work ok, but 8.04 wont i try everything noapic, dma=off acpi=off itd itd ...
<Wyzard> debbie: "linux-kernel-2.6.23-rc7_tools" sounds like the name of a package, but there's no such package in Ubuntu...  where are you looking that you saw that?
<bgh>  irc.freenode.net
<Wyzard> debbie: You asked about three questions in one big run-on sentence and none of them really make much sense
<debbie> sorry im trying to get wireless internet working on ubuntu 7.10 on ps3
<Assid> stupid net
<Arelis> How do i reset all of the settings in Ubuntu? (GNOME)
<Assid> shane2peru: yeah i know the feeling.. i tried it out.. didnjt like it
<debbie> i only see the option for wired connection
<debbie> and i know its possible to get wireless
<Assid> Arelis: rm -rf ~/.gnome
<Assid> Arelis: and rm -rf ~/.gconf
<Assid> thatg should take care of most settings
<Wyzard> debbie: Ubuntu on PS3 is a separate project which I don't think is supported here
<brane_> is problem WD HDD 320GB jumper is SATA1 ?
<Arelis> Assid, should i close gnome beforehand?
<Assid> and .compiz for related to .compiz
<Assid> Arelis: logout.. .. and do it in console
<debbie> do you know a chat room that might support it :)
<hyw> how to have adminstrative privileges to install a software?
<shane2peru> Assid, it is super out-dated like Wyzard told me, should have listened. :)
<Assid> Arelis: but confirm with someone
<Assid> shane2peru: there is nvu too
<Wyzard> debbie: http://psubuntu.com/ would be a good place to start looking
<Assid> shane2peru: personally didnt measure up to what dw does :|
<Assid> shane2peru: one of the reasons why im still stuck on windows
<debbie> i have and they dont have directions or any information
<debbie> i will look again
<Arelis_> Assid: what do you mean, confirm with someone?
<shane2peru> Assid, yeah nvu is Kompozer, or Kompozer is NVU, new name, and dev team I think
<Alvarin> Is there anyone here with enough patience to help me make my wireless work ? I followed the gazillion tips and tasklists on the forum with no luck ...
<Assid> shane2peru: doesnt perform as well under wine :(
<shane2peru> Assid, understood, I do use wine for a few programs, just don't want to have to use more if I can get by without it.
<Assid> Arelis_: if theres anything else youneed to knock off
<offload> I get an error when trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, could someone take a look at the error please:  http://pastebin.com/m7d0877ba
<shovelhead> hyw: you need to become superuser - this is generally done by starting the command line wit "sudo"
<Arelis_> Assid: what do you mean with knock off?
<Assid> shane2peru: you could use virtualbox and run DW there..
<shane2peru> Assid, that is always the problem, wine is great, and has come a looong way, but still not 100% windows
<dzaia-bs> quit
<shane2peru> Assid, no good, I only have stupid restore disks no realy Windows XP disks
<ferronica> intergrity error when i burn ubuntu 8.04 iso
<Assid> shane2peru: :(
<Arelis> Assid, anyways.. how do i reset the GNOME menus?
<Assid> Arelis: err.. nope. im guess in the .gnome again
<Arelis> Assid, already deleted that one. got my default wallpaper back, but the menu is still customized
<shane2peru> Assid, right, I have paid for XP about 3 times, and only have some dumb restore disks that won't install under VB.  I'm not a MS fan. :)
<Assid> Arelis: check for .g*
<Assid> shane2peru:  i know the feeling.. well not to that extent
<Arelis> Assid, .gcjwebplugin  .gconfd	  .gksu.lock  .gnome2_private  .gstreamer-0.10	.gvfs
<Arelis> .gconf	       .gimp-2.4  .gnome2     .gnupg	       .gtk-bookmarks
<pw> how to start firefox-2 other than firefox-3.0?
<Assid> shane2peru:  but i think my dell restore disks worked  in virtualbox/vmware .. not sure
<Assid> been a while
<Assid> shane2peru: thats for my lappy
<shane2peru> Assid, ha ha, oh well, I'm giving Screem a try
<Stev1> good Morning Peeps
<Assid> shane2peru: let me know how it works out for you
<Assid> shane2peru: DW is one of the few programs holding me back
<hyw> anyone using virtualbox here?
<pw> i found ubuntu always start firefox-3.0, even i type firefox-2
<Arelis> !mac
<ubot5> Factoid mac not found
<Arelis> !osx
<ubot5> Factoid osx not found
<Stev1> Looking for someone who can answer some questions on Ubuntu regarding Hard Disk installs
<Alvarin> Stev1-top-of-the-day to you !
<shane2peru> Assid, will do, right, I have heard DW is a great program.
<qryzzy> anyone know how to use this patch http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13103721/gvfs.patch
<Arelis> !macintosh > Arelis
<Assid> Arelis_:  get rid of the .g* folders.. i think that should do it
<Arelis> Assid, okay
<Stev1> I great with Windows, but newbie to Ubuntu
<ferronica> at what speed should i burn ubuntu 8.04 iso image ?
<Assid> shane2peru: gotta give credit where credit is due
<jbroome__> ferronica: 2.45x
<Assid> ferronica: personally i do max speed - 1
<Stev1> I was trying to install new SATA 500 gig drive, but gparted was failing on the format
<ferronica> using brasero ?
<Assid> ferronica: cd's i use 32x tho :P
<shane2peru> Assid, right
<Assid> Stev1: why? im just planning to buy one of those
<ferronica> Assid: i am getting intergrity error
<Stev1> what's that, 500 gig drive?
<ct529> does anyone remeber the orginal ubuntu background / artwork, when ubuntu was launched? I cannot find it anymore .... do you know where it is?
<ferronica> Assid: using CD-RW to burn ISO image
<Assid> ferronica: did you md5sum the iso ?
<Stev1> it's a WD SATA2 500 gig
<ferronica> Assid: yes
<Assid> Stev1: thats the one im going for.. with 16mb buffer ..and less plates
<DunklerKomet> hi everyone, may i have some help installing ubuntu?
<Stev1> my OS is on a IDE port
<Arelis> Assid, nope, that didn't work either
<Iago1989> Well, I'm back with my brightness issue. I got a displaycalibrator, and it fixes the contrast plenty, but it doesn't change the LCD brightness on Ubuntu 8.04, ASUS M50sv, and the display applet doesn't work either. So I need a way not to change gamma, but to change LCD brightness!
<Stev1> I think mine are also 16 meg
<DunklerKomet> the intall doesn't recognize the hard disc
<Assid> Arelis: :(
<Stev1> got them for 89 usd at newegg
<Stev1> 3 year warranty
<Stev1> bought 3 of them
<Assid> Stev1: seems like the one im getting
<Stev1> to build a raid 5
<Stev1> one arrived DOA
<Radit> test
<ferronica> Assid: 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f
<Assid> ferronica: try burning another disc.. and try another media
<Stev1> anyways.. I could not format the drives.. in any util
<Assid> ferronica: burner could be faulty or media could be faulty
<Stev1> seems like the OS was missing an option.. or I was missing a step
<Iago1989> I got this ASUS, 3GB RAM, 250GB Hard Drive, NVIDIA 9500M GS, T9300 2.5ghz processor, the only downside was Vista...so I got ubuntu! Anyway, brightness problem! Need fix!
<Arelis> Assid, got it: /home/affecteduser/.config/menus
<Stev1> FreeNS couldn't work the drives either
<jonasj> ct529: you could download ubuntu 4.10 and install it, if you want to get the artwork it used...
<Iago1989> my asus is 1400$ on newegg
<Stev1> nor qt
<Iago1989> :D
<Stev1> but once I installed my OS onto one of the drives.. I can work any of them now,... no problems
<gnuskool> external monitor nightmare on hardy on intel 855 extreme, thinkpad r51...primary omnitpr does not work...help!
<Stev1> what was I missing?
<Arelis> Assid, aww, didn't fix it either
<Assid> Stev1: hrmm strange.. shouldnt be running into this
<Stev1> the disk install in Ubuntu had no problem install onto them
<ferronica> Assid: you mean another blank CD
<Stev1> from scratch
<pleki> hoi
<qryzzy> anyone help on network? cannot open files on win2003 server though i can see it but able to acess other shared folders on other comps in network xp/w2k
<Radit> woi
<ferronica> Assid: i tried two times in CD-RW
<Stev1> I also had to set the bios from IDE under Sata settins to AHCI
<Stev1> Ubuntu wouldn't see them until I made that change
<pleki> ke tulagong
<Assid> ferronica: try a regular cdr ..
<ct529> jonasj: I think it is a bit of a harsh measure, to install 4.10 and scrap 7.10 installations for a wallpaper.
<Assid> ferronica: could be a bad batch of cdrw.. or your burner might have an issue
<Snowcat4> Can somebody help? I tried to play portal with Wine: www.turboimagehost.com/p/286876/Kuvakaappaus.png.html
<ferronica> Assid: what you used CD-R ?
<HappyHater> I've got a question... I'm unable to run wine because of onboard gfx I think, would vmware possibly work?
<Stev1> ferronica having issues with iso
<jonasj> ct529: just use the live cd
<jonasj> ct529: :-)
<Assid> ferronica: yes
<Stev1> yeah, that's a good IDEA
<jonasj> ct529: but i'm sure there's a simplre way...
<Stev1> ah.. she's trying to make the live cd
<jamesgc> Hi, what is the package name for linux utilities header?
<brane_> Ok i use 7.10 and still better then Vista !!!
<ferronica> Steve1: my MD5SUM is okay
<ferronica> Steve1: integrity error after burning
<BHSPitMonkey> Can Hardy be rolled back to
<Stev1> what happens when you try to make the file?
<Iago1989> I know brane_, 8,04 is nice except for the brightness issue
<Stev1> oh..
<lartza_> How can I get the thing to right of my desktop that shows temperature and net/mem/cpu usage
<offload> Is anyone else having issues upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?  If I run the update manager through gnome it just fizzles.  Nothing happens.  If I do it from the terminal I get python errors:  http://pastebin.com/m7d0877ba
<dano-> I upgraded to Hardy a few days ago, and resuming from suspend and hibernation has stopped working properly.  It was fine in Gutsy, but now resuming causes my X session to crash and restart.  I'm using the intel driver.  Anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<Stev1> do you have another machine to try the burn on?
<BHSPitMonkey> Can Hardy be rolled back to Gutsy through apt?  Or will I have to clean install?
<jkp> hi all
<dano-> lartza_: I think you're talking about conky
<Arelis> Assid, ah, it's in ~/.local/share
<Stev1> I had issues too.. turned out to be my CD drive went bad
<qryzzy> this is a tough start 4 begginner, hard to get assistance.
<lartza_> dano: one in fluxbox too
<Stev1> you have another PC to try it on?
<Iago1989> qryzzy: try using ubuntu frums
<Snowcat4> Anyone?
<Stev1> ferronica?
<Iago1989> forums*
<Assid> Stev1: im gonna try hackintosh next
<Iago1989> you almost get a faster response than here :-P
<nibsa1242b> qryzzy: what is your problem?
<ferronica> Stev1: i have two DVD-RW sony and ASUS
<lartza_> And what's the session config file? In gnome2 maybe?
<Stev1> both give you the same error?
<shane2peru> Assid, ahh, sticking with Kompozer, it is a nice visual of what you are building, Screem looks great for editing html coding.  You should give Kompozer a try, it is in the repos, I'm sure it doesn't have all the high tech features of DW, but it is a nice program.
<brane_> I have two computers ! new one is on 7.10 and old computers will put on 8.04 hi !
<ferronica> Stev1: let me try once in ASUS  using my CD-RW
<dano-> lartza_: for conky?
<Iago1989> I've waited for 5 minutes here, and I got a response on the forum for a different problem in about 2 minutes
<jkp> i have an external drive housing that supports multiple interfaces.  it has 4 bays for SATA disks.  I want to use software raid to create a raid but at the moment i only have firewire.  is it going to be possible to switch the interface and still access the raid once i upgrade?
<lartza_> dano: no, gnome
<qryzzy> cannot open files on win2003 server though i can see it but able to acess other shared folders on other comps in network xp/w2k
<Stev1> ok..
<dano-> oh
<lartza_> something called sessions, maybe in .gnome2
<Assid> shane2peru: need somethiung that handles and writes valid html / xhtml .. and advanced css
<Stev1> try to isolate the problem..
<jamesgc> Hi.. what is the package name for linux utilities header?
<BHSPitMonkey> offload, take it as a blessing in disguise.  Gutsy is much more stable and usable than Hardy is.
<shane2peru> Assid, I just don't feel like learning a new program right now, just wanted to quickly edit a file, and couldn't past out of Skype,
<Stev1> right now, your not sure if it is the file or the DVD drive
<dano-> ~/.gnome2/session
<Assid> shane2peru: past out skype?
<nibsa1242b> Assid: Kompozer is useful and I recommend it; frankly anymore I just edit everything in Kate
<shane2peru> Assid, Kompozer handles css, I don't use it for that though, I handle that with Bluefish, just a text editor
<Iago1989> If I don't get a response for like 5 minutes...should I copy/paste and repeat the same question?
<Stev1> Anyone good with making a Soft Raid 5?
<Assid> nibsa1242b: get used to something.. and thats really all your happy with
<ferronica> Stev1: no
<shane2peru> Assid, oh, I mean paste out of Skype. :)
<GaintSura> question.... I was running BackTrack 3 on my system about a month and a half ago, and it had support for my drivers using madwifi, is there any reason to think that the same madwifi version would not work on ubuntu?
<Stev1> so try the iso on anothe DVD drive
<ferronica> Stev1: let me erase is completely first
<Snowcat4> ﻿Can somebody help? I tried to play portal with Wine: www.turboimagehost.com/p/286876/Kuvakaappaus.png.html
<Stev1> ah.. your using RW'
<ferronica> Stev1: yes RW
<qryzzy> ﻿nibsa1242b:  cannot open files on win2003 server though i can see it but able to acess other shared folders on other comps in network xp/w2k
<shane2peru> Assid, had to paste into OOo, then into Kompozer.
<jordan> What happened to Compiz?  I think my NVidia drivers got deleted with the upgrade and I can't seem to reinstall them.
<brane_> tvtime is good for my kworld bt878 tv card !!!
<Iago1989> jordan: what version?
<Stev1> Jordan, have you used ENVY ?
<mikelake> hey all - just did a partial upgrade from gutsy 7.10 to hardy 8.04 by mounting the alternate install CD. now I installed all those updates..how do I get the "distribution upgrade"? my apt sources.list still lists gutsy repositories
<nibsa1242b> qryzzy: def sounds like a problem for the fourms...
<ferronica> Stev1: my both DVD drives are new
<daemon3> Stev1: Geforce
<Snowcat4> ﻿Can somebody help? I tried to play portal with Wine: www.turboimagehost.com/p/286876/Kuvakaappaus.png.html
<BHSPitMonkey> Snowcat4, looks like a Steam issue, not a Portal issue
<Stev1> Just because it's new... doesn't mean it's good...LOL
<qryzzy> thnx htg
<Snowcat4> No-Steam :P
<BHSPitMonkey> Snowcat4, starting portal manually works
<Syntux> are there Hardy DVD ISO ?
<Stev1> But I don't think there are Linux Geforce drives..
<ferronica> Stev1: may be quick erase creating problem,this time erasing full
<Stev1> ENVY has the
<Snowcat4> Starts off from .bat
<daemon3> Stev1: It worked with Gutsy, though.
<Iago1989> mikelake: gutsy repositories work somewhat on Hardy :-P There arent many hardy repositories, not even for Wine if I know anything
<Stev1> possibly ferronica... I haven't used RW's before actually
<laeg> whenever i run rhythmbox music player it opens for a split second and closes. how can i fix this?
<Snowcat4> and where i can see my second hard drive
<Stev1> do you have any regualar blanks?
<BHSPitMonkey> Snowcat4, I don't remember the bald character with a knob being in the game.
<BHSPitMonkey> Snowcat4, Places > Computer.
<Iago1989> laeg: that happened to me, it may mean you're opening the wrong kind of file
<Snowcat4> kk
<lartza_> Whats gnome session configuration file?
<Iago1989> look at me. asking and answering questions at the same time!
<dano-> lartza_: ~/.gnome2/session
<kaffien> anyone here place WOW  on ubuntu?
<lartza_> or something where you can change your window manager
<offload> BHSPitMonkey, lol
<jonasj> ct529: google it.
<Stev1> wha'ts WOW??
<dano-> oh that
<lartza_> dano: Thank you! That's what I eamnt earlier
<Snowcat4> Stupid gaem
<kaffien> WoW world of warcraft
<Snowcat4> game*
<laeg> Iago1989: yes but i can't even open it regularly without trying to open a file
<jonasj> ct529: it looks like they're online
<Stev1> oh
<ferronica> Stev1: hey do you know what is wubi?
<laeg> kaffien: i do
<Iago1989> ﻿Well, I'm back with my brightness issue. I got a displaycalibrator, and it fixes the contrast plenty, but it doesn't change the LCD brightness on Ubuntu 8.04, ASUS M50sv, and the display applet doesn't work either. So I need a way not to change gamma, but to change LCD brightness! < - -- annoying repaste of question from 10 minutes ago
<Stev1> wubi... humm... I've heard of it...
<Iago1989> because I got ignored:(
<Stev1> let me google that real fast
<ferronica> Stev1: something nwe from ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> !wubi
<ubot5> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nibsa1242b> kaffien: I think it'll run under wine
<tawd> i stopped playing WOW once i got ubuntu.  i love playing with compiz-fusion now
<lartza_> dano: Exept that it's a worng file
<tawd> lol
<kaffien> i noticed that a path for instance that is supposed to be cobble stone has grass on it in wwine launched wow
<Prez00> have there been bug fixes pushed out to repositories since hardy release?
<dano-> lartza_: i don't think you can change your window manager there
<Iago1989> laeg: have you restarted?
<Tyczek> I've problem... I added to alsa-base options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba and pulseaudio is disconected
<cppmonkey> wheres the best place to ask questions about GIT?
<dano-> probably git's mailing list
<BHSPitMonkey> Prez00, regrettably not
<lartza_> dano: somewhere i can, there is no file you specified in my comp
<laeg> Iago1989: why do i need to restart?
<Stev1> i see what it is Ferronica
<Iago1989> because it worked for me and 8.04 needs restarts sometimes?
<ferronica> Stev1: What
<kaffien> laeg do you notice ground textures are a bit screwy ?
<Prez00> BHSPitMonkey: ok, means I will wait a bit longer to upgrade... seen some serious bugs in this channel and launchpad..
<Stev1> it allows you to install Ubuntu in Windows.. just as any other application
<Stev1> WUBI
<dano-> lartza_: are you using gnome now?
<lartza_> dano: yes
<ct529> jonasj: could not find them, I did some search .... :( .... could you please point me out?
<Fritzel> is there a command to restart oss like there is alsa?
<Stev1> It allows you to keep windows
<BHSPitMonkey> Prez00, indeed, I'm trying to figure out if I can revert to Gutsy without having to do a clean install.
<Iago1989> I feel so ignored :(
<Stev1> looks like it creates a dual boot
<Prez00> BHSPitMonkey: wow, that bad?
<jonasj> ct529: what exactly is it you're looking for?
<laeg> kaffien: nope
<laeg> kaffien: did you follow a guide?
<Iago1989> Can I get a "standby" from someone who knows about my brightness issue but is busy helping someone else?
<ferronica> Stev1: wubi installs ubuntu right
<BHSPitMonkey> Stev1, it does, except instead of having two partitions, the linux drive is -within- the windows one.
<Stev1> yep
<kaffien> no actually. probably my issue
<brane_> I dont belive thet my frends on work still use XP and talk abaut Vista ?! i must show Ubuntu to him !! Zrenjanin Serbia
<Stev1> install ubuntu right within windows
<ferronica> Stev1: like upgrading windows
<ferronica> Stev1: no need to boot from CD
<kaffien> i installed the drivers for nvidia glx etc, disable compiz. and installed wow  no issues
<kaffien> cept the ground texture blending seems to be off
<Assid> 1 day. .someday..
<Assid> img onna move babay
<Snowcat4> ﻿compiz-fusion...hmm
<Stev1> well, you get to keep your current version of windows too, and right.. don't need to boot ubuntu from CD
<BHSPitMonkey> ferronica, no need to boot from CD, correct.  You reboot the computer and see a menu, with Ubuntu or Windows.
<Stev1> but i think you'll still need to make a cd
<ferronica> Stev1: ya
<lartza_> How could I change my window manager permanently?
<Stev1> ferronica.. your problem is that you cannot make an CD's or DVD's, right??
<ferronica> Stev1: yes :(
<Stev1> do you have any blanks?
<BHSPitMonkey> Prez00, I feel so.  A lot of crucial features for me were broken, like remote file access
<ferronica> Stev1: right now erasing my CD-RW
<Stev1> are you currently running windows XP?
<jaran> I have a problem with the AUTHORIZATIONS part of SYSTEM->ADMINISTRATIONS. I'm completely new to linux and I have lost my rights to grant autorizations. Do I need to re-install or is there some kind of admin account I can authorize myself again?
<ferronica> Stev1: no ubuntu
<dano-> lartza_: I thought then when you boot up you can choose one, and once you choose something it sticks
<ferronica> Stev1: i love ubuntu
<BHSPitMonkey> Prez00, add frequent crashes and bugs to that and I just can't use it any more.  Gutsy was by far the most stable and mature version so far.
<dano-> thought that*
<Stev1> no, I think you can boot into safe mode with UBUNTU jaran
<lartza_> dano: Window manager only
<lartza_> dano: Not whole gnome
<Stev1> jaran, boot into safe mode and fix that with ubuntu
<J-_> Previously I had problems with Brasero burning an image as well. It was a while ago though. The image burned as a Data cd.
<laeg> kaffien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft | http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine | http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine | install with the first then go through others
<jaran> Thanks!
<lartza_> dano: If i choose openbox, it doesn't use it only as WM
<Iago1989> ﻿Well, I'm back with my brightness issue. I got a displaycalibrator, and it fixes the contrast plenty, but it doesn't change the LCD brightness on Ubuntu 8.04, ASUS M50sv, and the display applet doesn't work either. So I need a way not to change gamma, but to change LCD brightness!< - - copypasted cuz I keep gettin skipped!
<ferronica> Stev1: ok blanking finished
<stepomaticc> does somebody know a torrent help channel
<ferronica> Stev1: at what speed should i burn it
<na> hi
<Stev1> ok.. try it now it another drive
<Stev1> it can burn at the max
<BHSPitMonkey> jaran, before using the recovery mode, you'll need to have instructions handy;  Do you know how you got in your situation?
<ferronica> Stev1: ok
<stepomaticc> would like to post my first torrent
<shane2peru> anyone know how to make the fonts in FF3 look better?
<Stev1> so try other drive, let it auto select speed if it can do that
<Alvarin> Dragnon - I tried to answer , but can't ...
<lartza_> dano: How about "echo export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/*myWM* > ~/.gnomerc" ?
<brane_> i still use XP in home only for games BF2,IL2,CS16,Lockon,F4AF itd...
<ferronica> Stev1: burning started now :)
<BHSPitMonkey> stepomaticc, not here.
<Stev1> Does it always seem to finish OK?
<ferronica> Stev1: let see what will happen
<starked> Could someone help me get an external monitor working on my laptop? I have hardy installed, and nothing shows up.
<Stev1> there's also a disk check,
<laeg> brane_: you can play bf2 on wine. i'm downloading it right now to install
<Stev1> when you first boot with CD.. there
<Stev1> there's and option to check CD
<dano-> lartza_: not sure, you could try it
<stepomaticc> my ? is where
<BHSPitMonkey> starked, the CRT/LCD button on my laptop actually works for me
<ferronica> Stev1: ya but when i check integrity , it show me integrity check fail
<laeg> kaffien: follow the guide. it will run much better than what you currently have
<lartza_> I try, now restarting X
<Stev1> ouch...
<Stev1> well, at least it's finding a problem
<starked> BHSPitMonkey: Doesn't seem to work for me at all
<Stev1> would be worse if it said all is ok..
<brane_> ok, i play BF2 with patch and bots for 64 maps .... its rocks !
<Stev1> is that the only disks you have, those DVD RW's?
<asizemore> hello, I would like to know how to forward MSN messenger through my SSH connection
<ferronica> Stev1: i got one more cd-rw and dvd-rw
<Stev1> humm
<ferronica> Stev1: and couple of cd-rw
<ferronica> Stev1: and couple of cd-r *
<Iago1989> So if I don't get a response for 20 minutes that means there's no answer here?
<Byan> whats with the fact that the trash can applet it huge until it has trash in it.. then it's small like it was before
<Stev1> the ISO file, should fit on a single CD.. unless you downloaded the DVD iso
<Byan> is huge*
<Stev1> do you have the ISO that fits on a regular CD?
<Stev1> cause if you do, try it on a CD-r
<Nostahl> hi all i have a laptop with atheros based wifi it ss detecting the drivers for it and such automaticaly but i do not see the connection show up in network manager or in ifconfig or iwconfig
<ferronica> Stev1: yes its only 699MB
<Stev1> cool.. make sure the CD has at least 700 mb capacity
<ferronica> Stev1: yes it is
<brane_> is i am only with 7.10 ?
<Stev1> i have some that say 700mb.. but the iso file doesn't fit on them
<nurettin> hello
<kristian42> asizemore: ssh -L 1683:localhost.1683 you@msnhost
<nurettin> i am now using
<nurettin> 8.04 but
<ferronica> Stev1: it sayin 700MB
<laeg> whenever i run rhythmbox music player it opens for a split second and closes. how can i fix this?
<Byan> Stev1: o.O thats weird I've never hard that problem
<nurettin> when upgrade from 7.04
<Stev1> yeah.. the one that doesn't work for me also says 700mb too.
<ferronica> Stev1: i got moserbaer CD-RW
<led> im on ubuntu ultimate 1.7
<nurettin> my hard disk running
<Nostahl> can someone point me to where to read about getting my atheros wifi enabled
<nurettin> abnormally
<Stev1> luckily, i had another set of blanks
<kristian42> asizemore: sorry ssh -L 1683:nameofmsnserver:1683 you@somewhere
<Stev1> can you tell how far along the burn is?
<nurettin> my hard disk stop start stop start......
<kazol_> Has anyone have problems upgrading from gutsy to heron?
<Stev1> Anyone here good with RAID 5?
<ferronica> 71% completed
<brane_> yes i see atheros on ubuntu site, ubuntuHQ or Ubuntuplanet or ...
<kazol_> *had
<doolz> !wifi | Nostahl
<ubot5> Nostahl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nurettin> how can i determine this problem
<salvubuntu> kazol, no problems, exept the fglrx driver
<Stev1> ferronica.. almost done
<led>  was useing 1.5 ultimate but every time i would run the upgrade script i would get a x server error after reboot
<kazol_> ok
<Nostahl> ty
<ferronica> Stev1: accept it
<kristian42> Stev1: Whats your raid5 problem ?
<rodolfo> anyone here has a good tip or tweak suggestion for i915?
<taime1> how do i reconfigure x?
<taime1> the old method only allows me to change keyboard and mouse setting
<marco__> Hi. I'd like to install compiz. Where do I get it?
<salvubuntu> taime1, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it should put back the xorg.conf to previous state, dont forget to backup
<Stroganoff> !compiz | marco__
<ubot5> marco__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ferronica> Stev1: accept the screenshot
<jaran> Is ubuntu failsafe login the same as safemode?
<marco__> thnks
<Stev1> I did. did it show that I did?
<infestef_maggot> Hello guys. I`ve just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and while trying to fix my wifi connection (using ndiswrapper) I had to reboot. And now my wired connection (etho) is gone too. And since I don`t have no network connectivity i`m kinda stuck.
<Byan> Stev1: .. put it on image shack
<Byan> erm
<Byan> ferronica: *
<taime1> salvubuntu: it doesnt allow me to configure it fully. it only allows changing the mouse and keyboard setting
<ferronica> Stev1: no
<Byan> that way we can all help
<Iago1989> ﻿Well, I'm back with my brightness issue. I got a displaycalibrator, and it fixes the contrast plenty, but it doesn't change the LCD brightness on Ubuntu 8.04, ASUS M50sv, and the display applet doesn't work either. So I need a way not to change gamma, but to change LCD brightness!
<mrbuntuman> hi all
<pchapman> i installed ubuntu 8.04 beta 4.  when ubuntu 8.04 came out, there where no updates and no updates since then.  is there anything special i have to do to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<ferronica> Stev1: <a href="http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjr2.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/1774/screenshotjr2.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img229/1774/screenshotjr2.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image
<ferronica> to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!
<ferronica> sorry
<mrbuntuman> quick question, anyone got ipwraw/rt73 patch under 8.04 yet cuz i been rather unsuccesfull so far
<ferronica> my mistake
<brane_> yes and brightness issue fix i see on Ubuntuplanet or UbuntuHQ or ...!
<asizemore> kristian42: what exactly does that do?
<MakoRuu> How can there be over 1500 people in one room?
<MakoRuu> That's amazing.
<Iago1989> brane_: Where exactly? Is it the DisplayCalibrator?
<qualidafia1> is there an easy way to get my laptop to switch between dual external monitors and single built-in monitor?
<kazol_> MakoRuu: Ubuntu is getting more popular.
<kristian42> asizemore: FOrwards msn port from somehost to your localhost. YOu connect msn to localhost
<brane_> moment !
<ferronica> Stev1: http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjr2.png
<mrbuntuman> MakoRuu, its easy, u take 1500 ppls and put them all in one room and Voila!
<Stev1> ferronica.. ok, i see that status
<MakoRuu> I'm not using an IRC client. Lol
<qualidafia1> I'm looking through xorg.conf but each time I try something X won't load
<MakoRuu> I'm not used to IRC.
<Stev1> did it finish yet?
<pchapman> is there anything special to do when upgrading from 8.04 beta to 8.04 lts?
<MakoRuu> I used it back in the day but it's been like 8 years.
<asizemore> kristian42: that's pretty cool :P
<ferronica> Stev1: ok burning completed let me check integrity
<dano-> I upgraded to Hardy a few days ago, and resuming from suspend and hibernation has stopped working properly.  It was fine in Gutsy, but now resuming causes my X session to crash and restart.  I'm using the intel driver.  Anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<bazhang> pchapman: just keep updating and you are final
<kristian42> asizemore: NIce way to bypass firewalls
<asizemore> but I'm trying to do this from a windows computer to my ubuntu ssh server
<Tenju> Anyone in here do print media know what a JR Vertical Page is?
<asizemore> will this work through putty?
<pchapman> bazhang, cool.  since i haven't been getting any updates, i was just supicious :-)
<PrivateVoid> dano -- which video driver?
<MakoRuu> What if all 1500 people are talking. :x
<PrivateVoid> dano, which video driver?
<MakoRuu> How would you keep up with that. Lol
<bazhang> pchapman: right; none since final release ;]
<dano-> PrivateVoid: I'm using intel
<dano-> PrivateVoid: at least that's what i put in xorg.conf
<kazol_> MakoRuu: There is usually more activity than right now.
<bazhang> MakoRuu: tab completion highlights peoples names; type first three letters or so then hit tab and enter
<PrivateVoid> dano, ok -- I had an issue with my Nvidia card and had to make some configuration changes... let me see if I can find the instructions
<MakoRuu> How did you quote me like that?
<kazol_> MakoRuu: Floods, DCC requests, etc. are large problems here.
<Stev1> And the Verdict is ??
<MakoRuu> o.o
<kazol_> MakoRuu: You can quote me when you mention my nick.
<MakoRuu> mak3:
<bazhang> MakoRuu: like for my name just type baz then hit tab and you have my name
<rycole> hey all. does anyone know what language(s) cpanel is written in?
<MakoRuu> MakoRuu: I see what you did there.
<bazhang> MakoRuu: and then I will see it highlighted and can read it easily
<MakoRuu> bazhang: I see what you did there.
<Nostahl> can someone tell me why dmesg and lspci and all the other commands show my atheros wifi but ifconfig or iwconfig do not show that its pressent?
<bazhang> MakoRuu: aye you have it now ;]
<Prez00> BHSPitMonkey: well, thanks for the tips... will hold off for sure... very happy with Gutsy..
<MakoRuu> All I remember is the /me command
 * MakoRuu eats a pie
<MakoRuu> Lol
<John_S> dano: I had to make some changes to my /etc/default/acpi-support file to get my suspend to work--have you messed with that yet?
 * Iago1989 eats whole wheat goldfish
<brane_> on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ !!!!!
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi
<Iago1989> those of u using mIRC can use the /slap commands I think
<jaran> Still can't figure it out. How do I get back the Authorization rights?
<MakoRuu> I've been on AIM for the past 10 years.
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: hi!
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i pm'ed you :)
 * MakoRuu slaps a large trout around a bit with makoruu
<brane_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/   !!!!!!!!!
<jesse> I did a fresh install server version and I'm stuck in command promt interface, it won't do for me, how do I get the GUI?
<MakoRuu> Lol
<dano-> John_S: no i haven't
<maap_rj> Hey Guys, I am trying to copy some files from ext3 to ntfs but it failed and the terminal shows the following error: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<MakoRuu> Sweet
<dano-> John_S: don't know what settings to change
 * MakoRuu slaps a large trout around a bit with bazhang
<MakoRuu> I'm not using IRC client though.
<dano-> John_S: plus i thought ubuntu switched to pm-utils for a lot of the power management stuff
<MakoRuu> I'm using Opera to connect to IRC.
<maap_rj> some tips??
<bazhang> MakoRuu: this is the supprot channel though--for general fun and chit chat you should visit #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alvarin> Dragnon - I'm back with no success ..
<PrivateVoid> dano, still searching sorry
<John_S> dano-: Did you ever make changes to that file when you were in gutsy to get your monitor to work OK?
<MakoRuu> I joined this channel from a website I was visiting.
<kazol_> MakoRuu: I like using irssi: http://localhosted.net/screenshots/sshot-20030702-irssi.erc.vms.png
<MakoRuu> They said to join this server and join chat room #ccdevnet
<dano-> John_S: no, it worked fine with no changes in feisty and gutsy
<dano-> John_S: it initially worked in gutsy too, sort of
<maap_rj>  I am trying to copy some files from ext3 to ntfs but it failed and the terminal shows the following error: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<dano-> John_S: I was still using 915resolution at that point
<MakoRuu> kazol: I've never heard of that client.
<bazhang> MakoRuu: if you dont have any specific ubuntu support questions you should head there or help here with other people's questions
<brane_> brightens and atheros wireles fix on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MakoRuu> What's an ubuntu?
<edson> hi all
<dano-> John_S: But when i resumed the resolution was really low, and i read that 915resolution was obsolete with the new intel driver
<ferronica> Stev1: are you there ?
<Iago1989> brane_: thanks, Im looking now
<dano-> John_S: So i removed it and regenerated my xorg.conf file, and thats when it stopped working
<brane_> ok
<MakoRuu> Aight I'm going to look for that chatroom.
<MakoRuu> By all
<nurettin> hello i am using 8.04 now. when i upgraded from 7.04 my hard disk runninh abnormally . start stop start stop. i cant determine which program running in the bacground please help me thank you.
<HappyHater> when I run winecfg my desktop locks up and I have to reboot, how do I fix it?
<ferronica> The file integrity check failed:
<Moppa> I can only swith between my windows in gnome by clicking on the titlebar. if i click inside the window, the titlebar is highlighted and i can write in the window and such, but it is not on top.
<ferronica> some files may be corrupted on the disc.
<dano-> PrivateVoid: no rush, thanks for looking for me
<maap_rj>  I am trying to copy some files from ext3 to ntfs but it failed and the terminal shows the following error: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<edson> somebody use microphone integrated notebook hp?
<John_S> dano-: Well I'm still on Gutsy so I don't know about if Hardy switched to pm-utils or what, but if Hardy still uses that acpi-default file, I could give you some tips of what might help.
<maap_rj> Edson, I use it ;)
<dano-> John_S: i'm open to suggestions, sure
<PrivateVoid> dano, here is the article I used with my Nvidia problems
<PrivateVoid> dano, not sure if it will help
<maap_rj> Somebody help-meeeeeeee =>  I am trying to copy some files from ext3 to ntfs but it failed and the terminal shows the following error: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<jesse> I did a fresh install server version and I'm stuck in command promt interface, it won't do for me, how do I get the GUI?
<nurettin> hello i am using 8.04 now. when i upgraded from 7.04 my hard disk runninh abnormally . start stop start stop. i cant determine which program running in the bacground please help me thank you.
<bazhang> jesse: there is no gui for the server; you need to install one
<jesse> dang!
<nurettin> hello i am using 8.04 now. when i upgraded from 7.04 my hard disk runninh abnormally . start stop start stop. i cant determine which program running in the bacground please help me thank you.
<Darkchef> hey i got a problem with the disk space analyser
<bazhang> nurettin: open up a terminal and type top
<dano-> PrivateVoid: where is the article?
<bleedingmoon> hellow there, my ubuntu cd is ready and i wonder if it gonna chage my MBR so it will delete the windows references
<nurettin> bazhang: ok
<nibsa1242b> Darkchef: and the problem is?
<jaran> I'm completely new to Ubuntu. I was fickeling around in the AUTHORIZATIONS at SYSTEM -> ADMINISTRATIONS, and I gave away my rights to authorize grants, is there anyway to get it back?
<genii> nurettin: Are you using KDE for your window manager, or Gnome?
<John_S> dano-: The key for me was changing "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=mem" to "ACPI_SLEEP_MODE=standby" in that acpi-defaults file, I also did a few other tweaks or my sreensaver wouldn't work.
<eZe> since i updated to 8.04 firefox cant play flash anymore, any ideas?
<okv> eZe: Which browser?
<nurettin> genii: gnome
<Iago1989> How do you replace files in a directory? Apparently thats what I need to do... replace a file in the /etc/acpi
<ferronica> Stev1: are you there ?
<eZe> firefox...
<Darkchef> nibsa1242b : its saying my hard drive is bigger than it is, is this becuase i have a dual boot ????
<ferronica> Stev1: same error again?
<dano-> John_S: thanks, which file was that in again?
<nurettin> bazhang: YESS collectd
<genii> nurettin: OK. If KDE then Strigi is a suspect
<John_S> PrivateVoid: For my own information, would you please give me the link to the article you sent dano? Thanks! :)
<okv> eZe: I had the same problem with Opera, managed to get it work when I installed latest Opera 9.50b2
<brane_> ok i am only with 7.10 smrc
<bleedingmoon> My ubuntu cd is ready and i wonder if the installation gonna chage my MBR so it will delete the windows references?
<nurettin> bazhang: what is collectd
<nibsa1242b> Darkchef: what does sudo fdisk -l say? use pastebin
<John_S> dano-: /etc/default/acpi-support :)
<tiver_tam> bleedingmoon. yes, but it will install another bootloader preconfigured to boot windows too
<nibsa1242b> !pastebin | Darkchef
<ubot5> Darkchef: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KlrSpz> how do you change a drive label?
<eZe> mh, ok, there should already be a RC out for fx, i'll try that
<bazhang> nurettin that is what is taking up cpu? collectd?
<nibsa1242b> ugh... ubot still giving wrong address for pastebin
<bleedingmoon> tiver_tam, is it hard to do that?
<dano-> John_S: cool, thanks
<bleedingmoon> to fix it
<conb123> is there any way i can enable desktop effects in 8.04 without enabling the restricted driver because i used envy instead
<micro0> hey
<John_S> dano-: Let me know if it works, OK? :)
<micro0> can someone help me
<Nostahl> can someoen tell me how to get my atheros wifi going its detected and drivers loaded but its not showing up in ifconfig or iwconfig'
<tiver_tam> bleedingmoon: to fix what exactly?
<dano-> John_S: sure, will i have to reboot before the change takes effect?
<kristian42> !anyone > micro0
<bleedingmoon> to fix the MBR after the installation
<bazhang> micro0: what is your issue?
<nurettin> bazhang: very tahnk you
<taime1> why cant i reconfigure xorg????
<brane_> atheros fix on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ !
<John_S> dano-: Maybe some Ubuntu Guru here can tell you how to get around that, but yes, I had to reboot. :)
<taime1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not work
<Darkchef> ok
<nurettin> bazhang: because sudo apt-get remove collectd all problems resolved.
<shane2peru> how can a request for an updated package for the repos be made?
<KlrSpz> how do you change a drive label?
<micro0> hey you guys! im new to ubuntu, and i just installed the adobe flash for mozilla but everytime i watch a video it will freeze, any ideas?
<Thor^^> whats the theme manager for compiz called?
<conb123> is there any way i can enable desktop effects in 8.04 without enabling the restricted driver because i used envy instead
<Alvarin> Dragnon - is registration taking time ? I seem to have lost the ability to communicate
<KlrSpz> Thor^^: emerald
<tiver_tam> bleedingmoon: ubuntu does it automatically for you. If you want to get rid of  ubuntu after and reinstall the windows bootloader that can be done too.
<maap_rj>  I am trying to copy some files from ext3 to ntfs but it failed and the terminal shows the following error: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<KlrSpz> conb123: those are mutually exclusive (desktop effects and driver install)
<bazhang> nurettin:  nicely done ;]
<Thor^^> thanks
<angasule> maap_rj: the name of the file must have characters that are not allowed in ntfs
<nibsa1242b> Darkchef: pastebin is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<KlrSpz> maap_rj: run a chkdsk and defrag
<Moppa> I also have a problem with normal apps being visible through a fullscreen application (such as the screensaver). It sort of flickers through. i can get rid of it by turning visual effects off for gnome, but i still want some
<conb123> KlrSpz: huh im not sure i understand what you mean
<maap_rj> angasule, it I know, but how to solve it?
<DigitalOktay> hello
<KlrSpz> conb123: it doesn't matter HOW you installed the driver, just the fact that you are using nvidia driver and have composite support enabled
<DigitalOktay> how can i change my GDm Screen Resolution
<maap_rj> klrSpz, the problem is not a fragmentation of my partition, because  I can copy other files...
<Bert_2> hi, what's a good tool for converting videos (gui if possible) ?
<maap_rj> the problem is copy file with accents and ç
<angasule> maap_rj: well, don't use letters other than ASCII in filenames? :)
<KlrSpz> maap_rj: well you want to run a chkdsk to map faulty blocks, and use defrag to move them
<John_S> DigitalOktay: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution :)
<conb123> KlrSpz: well in 8.04 i try to enable compiz and it asks me to enable the restricted driver
<angasule> Bert_2: VLC is good for format conversion, I believe
<KlrSpz> DigitalOktay: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21719.html google is your friend
<moveax> Bert_2: what type of video? from what format to what format? what audio codecs do you need?
<moveax> angasule: yes vlc has a wizard that does it.
<PrivateVoid> dano, did you get the link?
<jaran> How can i get my authorization rights back in Administrations -> Authorizations ?
<sc006>  /msg nickserv register YoMama
<dano-> PrivateVoid: no i didn't
<eidolon> hi folks - is there a simple page that shows what's changed between Gutsy and Hardy?  the 'documentation' link on ubuntu.com doesn't even -have- a page for 8.04.  (help.ubuntu.com) - hard to have a brand new release and have zero documentation for it.
<maap_rj> angasule, I know, but the name os the file was so onfused then I rename using the id3 tag (easyTag)
<timewriter> hi
<haffi__> does anyone have any experience with setting up x11vnc on ubuntu?
<ferronica> after burning ubuntu 8.04 iso image using brasero. The file integrity check fail. Some files may be corrupted on the disc
<KlrSpz> conb123: run compiz manually from command line, see if it gives  you an error saying glx or nvidia not working right.. if so, you'r enot actually using the right driver, even though it's installed
<DigitalOktay> John_S: yes, but only my desktop resolution changes not my gdm
<timewriter> how to install firefox 2 in ubuntu 8 ?
<PrivateVoid> dano, here is the article I used with my Nvidia problems - http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Suspend_to_RAM
<Iago1989> When I try to replace something in /etc/acpi it tells me that I don't have permision but doesn't prompt me for permission, how can I fix that?
<okv> timewriter: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<conb123> Klrspz: what is the command
<KlrSpz> compiz
<timewriter> i did
<PrivateVoid> dano, did you get the link now?
<timewriter> but now , the addons from mozilla.com fail to install
<dano-> PrivateVoid: cool, thanks
<PrivateVoid> dano, np
<PrivateVoid> dano, hope it helps.
<conb123> KlrSpz: tells me xgl is not present
<Jack_Sparrow> Iago1989 sudo
<Iago1989> Jack_Sparrow: I dont know what that means
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubot5> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<okv> timewriter: I have the same problem.
<hawodi> Am still having problem connecting to cvs server from win xp. locally I can connect. But using pserver, I cannot connect locally. what am I doing wrong pls?
<Bert_2> moveax: lots of video's most are ogg theora and some avi stuff which I don't know much of
<Professor_K> hi everybody
<Iago1989> yes that's in the terminal right?
<supirole> Hi. I've just instal Hardy Heron.... and i am having troubles with the Wireless Network Driver... anybody may help me?
<KlrSpz> conb123: which is generally ok, but does it state nvidia is present?
<Aruza> yeah i have that problem with firefix-2
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo | Iago1989
<ubot5> Iago1989: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<John_S> DigitalOktay: OK, Sorry can't help. ;)
<B_166-ER-X> I seem to have a JAVA problem with Firefox 2 (Gutsy)     ANy idead WHAT package / version i should install ?
<moveax> Bert_2: dude, keep it as ogg; ogg is awesome - or convert it to mkv
<Jack_Sparrow> Iago1989 yes that is in a terminal
<moveax> Bert_2: mkv will give you a few meg back in file size
<moveax> Bert_2: you're best asking in #mplayer
<Professor_K> I just installed ubuntu on mac os x and when I restarted my mac it said "no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"...
<Professor_K> waht should I do?
<conb123> KlrSpz:Checking for Xgl: not present.
<conb123> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): Operation not permitted
<conb123> No whitelisted driver found
<conb123> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<FloodBot1> conb123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moveax> Bert_2: some very knowledable people there with regards to video editing/compression/conversion/etc
<timewriter> i see
<conb123> oops sorry
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> how do you check what video card driver your using and if acceleration is on?
<supirole> Hi. I've just instal Hardy Heron.... and i am having troubles with the Wireless Network Driver... anybody may help me?
<Iago1989> Jack_Sparrow: it prompts me to run something, I told it to run /etc/acpi and ntohing happens?
<brane_> my mobo is ECS KA3 MVP and i have sata1 hdd but 8.04 wont boot any sugestion ?
<Bert_2> moveax: ogg is awesome, but the problem is that some persons (*kuch*windows users*kuch*) can't read them very easily and don't want to install software
<reya276> need some help with this
<reya276> Failed to start apache : Apache does not appear to be running :  * Starting web server apache2 apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName    ...done.
<Moppa> I have a problem with normal apps being visible through a fullscreen application (such as the screensaver). It sort of flickers through. i can get rid of it by turning visual effects off for gnome, but i still want some effects
<angasule> Bert_2: that's funny, they have to install software to play mp3
<moveax> Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r: glxinfo | grep direct
 * guj4_n3b3sk4 away.
<Bert_2> angasule: doesn't f****** WMP do that ?
<moveax> Bert_2: windows users can go $%^$%^ themselves in the $%%$^
<Anonona_DC> Question: I installed Hardy w/ a 30GB WUBI install on a win2k box. It loaded fine, multiple times... yesterday. Today, bootup is stuck on a busybox/initramfs error: "/build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint"
<Anonona_DC> Any idea what the problem is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Iago1989 if you are trying to edit a file you need to run an editor, you dont execute the file to edit it.  so sudo nano /path/file  or gksudo gedit /path/file
<brane_> windows users must $
<moveax> Bert_2: they have their non-standards compliant OS, and we have our standards compliant, friendly OS - their loss.
<angasule> Bert_2: you mean someone wilfully uses WMP? :/
<bazhang> !windows
<ubot5> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> direct rendering: Yes
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> that ok?
<moveax> Anonona_DC: looks like a faulty usb device, maybe
<Bert_2> angasule: there are many idiots on windows :p
<moveax> Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r: yep
<DigitalOktay> KlrSpz: also i use 768x600
<Bert_2> moveax: that's thru
<moveax> Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r: install a simple 3d game and try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Anonona_DC PLease read the wubi faq for support with that
<cefalo> ciao
<B_166-ER-X> Anonona_DC> you are aware that you are only running a 'Test' version of ubuntu, and not ubuntu itself ?
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> seems kinda slow on opengl stuff
<moveax> Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r: sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> ok then ;)
<engywook> Anybody know how to get a Creative X-FI soundcard to work on 8.04?
<jbroome__> tuxracer works
<code_red> I have a problem with opengl. When i move a window like glxgears window, theres black traces on the screen where the window was before. Anyone an idea?
<jaran> I need some help! I don't have authorization to grant authorization...
<jbroome__> and is smaller than nexuiz
<Anonona_DC> B_166-ER-X : I was under the impression that putting it in the main release of Hardy implied that it was ready for prime time?
<ferronica> after burning ubuntu 8.04 iso image using brasero. The file integrity check fail. Some files may be corrupted on the disc
<Anonona_DC> Jack_Sparrow - thx, I will
<brane_> i play xmoto and neverball on Ubuntu !
<eragon> If you have to grant aythorization for something simply do it as root
<Anonona_DC> moveax: the only USB devices I have attached are KB/M
<vagonbray> am trying to use my ubuntu to launch missles, what program do i use
<B_166-ER-X> Anonona_DC The 'Wubi' is Jsuta Live cd Enhanced, but Stillp a 'Test' version...UBUNTU is an OS, meant to completely replace Windows , not to be run with it.
<B_166-ER-X> just a
<Iago1989> THANK YOU Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jbroome__> vagonbray: if you have to ask, then you're not ready to launch
<ferronica> The data integrity check could not be performed:the file scd0 couldn't be read (Input/output error)
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> that game will test if opengl is working properly?
<hawodi> help with cvs pls
<moveax> Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r: it's opengl based, so it will run, or it wont run, i'd imagine
<Anonona_DC> B_166-ER-X: am I running Windows w/ Wubi? I thought I was doing a full linux bootup after hitting the windows boot selection menu, with an added layer of NTFS-3G underneath?
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> k, ty
<eragon> It ill run without opengl
<Wicky656> anyone have any suggestions for monitoring IBM server hardware that is running ubuntu?
<eragon> but in very low res and very slow
<Nem3s1s_Nf0rc3r> i just switched from sabayon and my video seemed faster under that OS
<Jack_Sparrow> Anonona_DC you need to carefully read the wubi faq
<zedster_> I'm trying to get bittornado to run on 8.04, anyone know about how to fix it? it won't start
<Anonona_DC> kk
<B_166-ER-X> Anonona_DC , Ubuntu with Wubi, is NOT ubuntu... you have to completely reformat and install. (not a Wubi install) .
<ct529> jonasj: sorry, called .... I am looking for the original wallpapers .... the historical ones, the one who were actually rejected because they people were deemed to be a bit too .... uncovered ....
<black_> hi guys!
<tiver_tam> !hi > Black_
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome black_
<Bert_2> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mrpouet> hi
<tiver_tam> !hi > mrpouet
<Iago1989> brane_: that code didn't exactly work >.<
<black_> who of us updated to ubuntu 8.04 from ubuntu 7.10?
<hawodi> ubuntu refusing me connection to cvs server on ubuntu from windows xp. Any
<B_166-ER-X> ct529 there are in the repos, Called 'ubuntu-calendar'
<mrpouet> tiver_tam, hi :)
<microwaver> Lo guys, anyone have some experience with OpenVPN ?
<jonasj> ct529: do you mean this one? http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f341/chrispollard/background.jpg
<brane_> ok i am sory ...
<Anonona_DC> Is this running Ubuntu within a virtual environment or something similar?
<Anonona_DC> No. This is a real installation, the only difference is that Ubuntu is installed within a file as opposed to being installed within its own partition. Thus we spare you the trouble of creating a free partition for Ubuntu. And we spare you the trouble to have of having to burn a CD-Rom.
<KlrSpz> black_ i've done it on about 9 computers now
<Anonona_DC> From the FAQ
<Anonona_DC> may wanna rewrite that then
<black_> tell me, if there are were proble,s
<FloodBot1> Anonona_DC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sneer> help me I can't my nvidia driver work. My restricted driver manager told that I don't need anything. lspci said that I had nvidia built in
<zedster_> does anyone have any of the other torrent clients besides transmission working in 8.04?
<jbroome__> zedster_: i'm using deluge
<Jack_Sparrow> Anonona_DC that is correct, but there are dangers of running an os that uses ext3 inside a file on an ntfs drive
<B_166-ER-X> Anonona_DC> , yet, you dont have the benefits of the Stability of ubuntu, the superb EXT2/3/4 Filesystem, and your system is much slower.
<hawodi> really need help. been trying to fix this since yesterdy!
<Mimi> QUESTION:    If I compile an application myself, one that is on the ubuntu repos... how does it work, when I want to upgrade/remove it
<ferronica> after burning ubuntu 8.04 iso image using brasero. The file integrity check fail. Some files may be corrupted on the disc
<Professor_K> ok i installed ubuntu on my mac, and there is the correct resolution, does that mean the graphic card drivers have been installed automatically?
<CRASH69> I installed the nvidia driver and now I get a lower resolution, how can I fix that?
<Anonona_DC> B166-ER-X: My particular question related to bootup issues - was Wubi likely the cause? or something else?
<genii> Mimi: If you use checkinstall to make a deb of it, then install that deb, should be no issue to upgrade/remove it
<nixnoob> are there any web browsers for hardy that allow me to see thumbnails of files that im uploading and opent hem for editing from the filebrowser before uploading?
<Brent^> I have a computer with a Broadcom BCM4306 Wireless card. I cannot connect that computer to the internet in any way besides that wireless card. Is there a way to install the drivers/firmware for it without an internet connection (put files on a USB drive maybe?)?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi the question is why you would compile one yourself that is already in the repos.. if going for a newer non-repo version, yes upgrading can be a problem.
<Mimi> zedster_:  Yeah I have Deluge, Ktorrent, I know azureus works but I preffer the two i mentioned
<DigitalOktay> How can I change my gdm screen resolution?
<bokey> 1523 people!!! w00t!!
<sneer> I make nvidia-xconfig but in doesn't work. in lsmod i see nvidiafb
<jaran> Is there an admin account etc or do i need to re-install after loosing my grant authorization rights?
<sneer> x server have been restarted
<Mimi> genii:  treat tip, thanks very much :) Jack_Sparrow becuse the app doesnt work from me from the repos
<Swilky> but linux routers can do everything a cisco can
<B_166-ER-X> i dont know
<Anonona_DC> B166-ER-X & Jack_Sparrow: k then, thanks for the help
<angasule> Professor_K: not necessarily, but it's likely, you should check if you have 3D acceleration (I think all macs do?)
<arvind_k> DigitalOktay, use the system->preferneces->screen resolution
<Swilky> at a fraction of the price
<arvind_k> jaran, do you have root access
<oxtub> Best room to ask for help on pam authentication? I just configured LDAP, and I get the "Successful su for [user]" entry in the logs, but it hangs for the user with no shell (and su -c "echo hello" also hangs)...?
<zedster_> Mimi: like ./configure make && make install?
<DigitalOktay> arvind_k: i have but only my gnome screen resolution changes
<moveax> What firewall does Ubuntu Hardy use, and will Firestarter (a GUI firewall(?)) just interface with the pre-instaled firewall?
<Iago1989> brane_: that didnt work, but at least now I know what it is!
<Mimi> zedster_:  Yeah, like that
<nurettin> bazhang: almost my hard disk crash..
<John_S> Brent^: I've heard some people here say they had to use ndiswrapper to get their BCM43xx wireless going, if you want help with that I can probably help. But I think others have claimed they get it to work without ndiswrapper.
<Jack_Sparrow> moveax iptables..
<nurettin> bazhang: very thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubot5> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<moveax> Jack_Sparrow: I thought as much.
<code_red> I have a problem with opengl (using intel 965 videoadapter). When i move a window like glxgears window, theres black traces on the screen where the window was before. Anyone an idea?
<jaran> arvind_k : Completely new, but i think so. I just messed up in the authorization menu..
<arvind_k> DigitalOktay, ok you wanted to change the login wondow one
<brane_> ok thanks
<zedster_> Mimi: It will show up in apt-get and update if a candidate shows up later, its still better to find a .deb when you can
<Iago1989> Jack_Sparrow: you wouldn't happen to know how to change brightness NOT using displaycalibrator?
<moveax> Jack_Sparrow: AH, so it will automagically just manage the existing iptables rule sets?
<arvind_k> jaran, no probs run in a terminal sudo -i
<jonasj> ct529: or some other ones?
<Jack_Sparrow> Iago1989 no
<bazhang> nurettin: no problem--glad you solved it ;]
<Iago1989> alright thanks anyway tho
<sneer_> who can help me with my nvidia card. lsmod nvidafb i have but nvidia-xconfig didn't help
<necar> hola
<necar> hay alguien por ahi ?
<Jack_Sparrow> moveax correct, firestarter is an iptable manager.  Most people are less safe when they try to manullay configure ports.
<DigitalOktay> arvind_k: yes,
<Professor_K> angasule: and I do that by trying to activate desktop effects?
 * N3bunel saluta
<necar> hey people
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubot5> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Moppa> how do i find out what videocard i have in ubuntu hardy?
<sc006> firestartern is a front end for iptables, it also works very well, easy to configure
<necar> i have some probems with my screen resolution
<arvind_k> DigitalOktay, if you talking about that then just do this when the login window boots press ctrl+alt+r ...a terminal should come up restart gdm there
<Brent^> ﻿I have a computer with a Broadcom BCM4306 Wireless card. I cannot connect that computer to the internet in any way besides that wireless card. Is there a way to install the drivers/firmware for it without an internet connection (put files on a USB drive maybe?)?
<moveax> Jack_Sparrow: I believe so. They think they're done it correctly when in actual fact, they've done the complete oppersite.
<necar> is very small
<Jack_Sparrow> moveax agreed.
<angasule> Professor_K: well, yes, if desktop effects work fine, then you have everything working correctly, I think
<necar> and i have a 1920 x1080 display
<John_S> Moppa: try "lspci -v"
<DigitalOktay> arvind_k: ok i try it thank you
<fengyulu> Hi I am from china
<necar> but it just shows 800 x 600
<Jack_Sparrow> Brent^ By far the easiest way is to find a way to connect via hard wire to the internet
<genii> Mimi: To use checkinstall to make a deb from ubuntu sources, the first steps are same as usual compile, eg: ./configure        make           then instead of make install use checkinstall to make the deb file. Then use dpkg to install it
<necar> T.T
<tiver_tam> !cn
<ubot5> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yoni> Hi all
<arvind_k> DigitalOktay, thats ok
<yoni> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<fengyulu> HI
<arvind_k> jaran, you around
<ct529> jonasj: I do not know, I have not seen them, I am trying to find them ....
<yoni> & it recognize my tv screen (via hdmi connection) on a low resolution
<_DeeJay_> good evening, guys! is there anybody here, who can help me with my Wireless? I'm getting really out of ideas by now...
<ct529> jonasj: are they in ubuntu-calendar?
<jaran> arvind_k: I did, typed in my password, but i still can't press MODIFY in the Authorizations menu... e.g. "grant authorizations to others"
<Brent^> JackSparrow: The only cable I have is 2 feet long and the computer is buried under 20 pounds of cluter
<yoni> & it recognize my tv screen (via hdmi connection) on a low resolution?
<bokey> !wireless | _DeeJay_
<ubot5> _DeeJay_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jonasj> ct529: sudo aptitude install --with-recommends ubuntu-calendar
<jonasj> ct529: that will install a bunch of backgrounds
<nixnoob> are there any web browsers for hardy that allow me to see thumbnails of files that im uploading and opent hem for editing from the filebrowser before uploading?
<_DeeJay_> !wireless
<arvind_k> jaran, is it Hardy
<sc006> just like to say the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 went painlessly last night, much improved update
<wyrd> evening all, i'm having mounting an SMB share with fstab and mount -a
<wyrd> *trouble
<conb123> hi im haing trouble in 8.04 whenever i enable the restricted driver all my sound loops like the bongos at the login screen and at the sound test
<jonasj> ct529: but none of those pictures were used as the default backgrounds
<jaran> arvind_k: yes
<CRASH69> ﻿I installed the nvidia driver and now I get a lower resolution, how can I fix that?
<doolph> hello how can I install all those 3D Stuff on my ubuntu ?
<arvind_k> jaran, ok so ou do have the root access??? then do this gksu users-admin
<ct529> jonasj: I think there was some polemic about them and then they were dropped because someone found them pornographic
<bokey> anks: yo
<doolph> I am using intel  82946GZ
<jonasj> ct529: the link i sent you before was the picture that everyone was talking about
<_DeeJay_> bokey: i searched about 10 hours in the ubuntu-community the last 2 days... :-)
<anks> bokey, yo man we join me on ubuntu-np
<bokey> !opsnack | anks
<ubot5> anks: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<bokey> anks: :)
<anks> bokey, :)
<doolph> hello
<bokey> _DeeJay_: sorry brother... no idea
<sc006> preferences> screen resolution
<jaran> arvind_k: there are two accounts: mine in black, and root in grey.
<doolph> hello
<tiver_tam> !hi > doolph
<arvind_khadri> jaran, do you get a # symbol when you do sudo -i
<ct529> jonasj: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> doolph Please dont do that.  SImply ask your ubuntu related support question
<arvind_khadri> !ask | doofy_
<ubot5> doofy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | doolph
<ubot5> doolph: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<daning> I install ubuntu 8.04 in ibm x60 laptop. The wireless card of my box don't work well. Any suggestion?
<Tyczek> hi, is there any one with snd_hda_intel ?
<jaran> arvind_k: it switched from $ to #
<yoni> Where can I fnd in ubuntu 8.04 the configration file of X tat contain the settings for resolutions & etc?
<doolph> I am using intel  82946GZ, how can I install all those 3D Stuff on my ubuntu ? the 3D is working but, how can I configure the 3D cube and those things??
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubot5> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sc006> CRASH69 > system > preferences>screen resolution
<ctulo> Entrez le texte ici...
<ctulo> coucou
<arvind_khadri> jaran, ok now check whether you are in all the groups
<MacHaddock> I have a grafic card / resolution problem with my dell inspiron 2600 and hardy heron
<erle-> is there any gtk-based latex editor?
<wyrd> attempting an smbmount is causing a no such device error, smbclient and nautilus can connect fine, however. what am i doing wrong ?  http://pastebin.org/32807
<erle-> comparable with kile
<ct529> jonasj: my network is appalling today .... constantly on and off .... btu thanks for the instructions for installing the packages!
<jaran> arvind_khadri: don't know how.. pressed MANAGE GROUPS in USER SETTINGS, but I can't click anything
<nibsa1242b> what is the command for checking disk space usage from the cli?
<wyrd> df
<wyrd> nibsa1242b: df -h
<Bollinger> is there something to cat (/proc/? or /dev?) which will tell me information about a loaded module? I think i've got the correct setting in /etc/modprobe.d/options but I'd like to confirm?
<nibsa1242b> wyrd: thanks
<MacHaddock> I couldn't get the installer to use the graifc card properly it seemed but after some doing I THINK I installed it in safe graifc mode. But now the resolution is really small and there is only default setting on my xfce (its xubuntu) settings manager --> display. Is there an easy commandline fix for this?
<arvind_khadri> jaran, that should be Properties tab as you are a single user not a group
<white_eagle> hello, I need to turn off my computer, and I am in the middle of updating (downloading packages) to hardy, so If i interrupt the process (^C) will the download continue from where it stopped?
<CRASH69> sc006: it is limited to 800x600, before pfivative it use to be 1024x768
<bazhang> white_eagle: how much left to go? ie how long
<white_eagle> its at 20%
<white_eagle> of downloading
<angasule> white_eagle: yes, downloading will continue, but don't do it if it's configuring packages
<white_eagle> angasule: ok, thanks
<white_eagle> bye
<arvind_khadri> MacHaddock, reconfigure x and restart
<MacHaddock> anyone got some knowledge for me?
<arvind_khadri> MacHaddock, reconfigure x and restart
<MacHaddock> o sorry I missed that
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, I'm looking for a bandwidth monitor that has a similar feature set to Netmeter on Windows
<TuxOtaku> any suggestions?
<jaran> arvind_khadri: all it sais about groups is that my main group is "Jaran", under user privileges almost all are checked, including "Administed system" if it helps it all started when i changed all "boxes" to no in "implict autorizations" in AUTORIZATIONS
<MacHaddock> --->arvid_khadri how do I reconfigure x ?
<arvind_khadri> jaran, what do you want to achieve
<arvind_khadri> MacHaddock, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MacHaddock> thank you
<taime1> please help. after upgrading to hardy, xorg is screwed up. it will not properly detect my monitor no matter what driver i use. i only get 800x600 and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only lets me change mouse and keyboard settings WHAT GIVES??
<randomoutburst> you could just use netmeter with wine TuxOtaku
<TuxOtaku> randomoutburst, it runs under wine??
<jaran> arvind_khadri: I was just tired to type in my password whenever I was changing something, i guess that was not the way to do it...
<Mimi> QUESTION:  How do I install the tools necessary to compile stuff from source? is it apt-get install build-essencials?
<Mimi> *essentials
<MemoryDump> is it just me or are the forums extremely slow again today? :(
<arvind_khadri> jaran, what is that you want to do....
<Jack_Sparrow> !build-essential
<ubot5> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Mimi> :D thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<jaran> arvind_khadri: I was just tired to type in my password whenever I was changing something, i guess that was not the way to do it...
<randomoutburst> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9885
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi you will also need kernel headers
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. What would be a good program for handing .bin thingies?
<ferronica> how to do MD5SUM of CD-R ?
<jaran> arvind_khadri: re-install?
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<arvind_khadri> jaran, for that you need to edit /etc/sudoers
<paulcross> how to send msg to sb
<micro0> hey im new to ubuntu, and everytime i try to view a video online the browser (mozilla) freezes and i am forced to quit, ne one know how i can fix this?
<randomoutburst> yes TuxOtaku it does
<TuxOtaku> hmm
<TuxOtaku> might consider that
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubot5> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<arvind_khadri> jaran, so whats the problem you are facing now
<paulcross> Anybody knows how to fix the "black window" problem?
<LifeNomad> ?
<_eMaX_> hello all
<_eMaX_> anyone on hardy here using eclipse?
<TuxOtaku> _eMaX_, yes
<TuxOtaku> I do
<arvind_khadri> jaran, do you want grant access to someone else??
<RCX> Hi everyone, I'm having a little trouble with Hardy Heron's default VNC setup. Would someone be able to help me figure this out?
<jaran> arvind_khadri: can't change anything in the system.. not a single modify or unlock button is clickable..
<arvind_khadri> jaran, do you want grant access to someone else?????
<tiver_tam> paulcross: I beleive its caused by your video card running out of texture memory, so Im guessing either dont overload your card or shill out for a better one.
<DigitalOktay> How can delete the opera symbol from gnome panel
<taime1> why cant i properly configure xorg?
<John_S> RCX: Be more specific and maybe someone can help you. :)
<jbroome__> taime1: user error?
<jaran> arvind_khadri: i\ll just re-install, no problem. But thanks for the help, you've been great!
<RCX> Haha. John_S, I wish I could. I've been able to separately install tightvnc and get that running via SSH tunnel, but for some reason the default setup simply fails. It's mind-boggling.
<ferronica> how to do MD5SUM of CD-R ?
<Jack_Sparrow> DigitalOktay right click does not give you an option to remove
<Jack_Sparrow> ?
<Swederell> hey, is anyone able to give me a hand with network manage, cos it's only allowing me to input about 5 characters instead of my 10 charater WEP code
<lethalamby> can neone help me change the boot time cpu speed
<arvind_khadri> jaran, i thonk you dont need to
<MIKE_55> how can i change my ip on ubuntu
<Aruza> can anyone help me install awn?
<lethalamby> cpufreq-set does it runtime and not boot time
<Arelis> How do i install VirtualBox in Hardy?
<MrBill> I've just booted off the Hardy disc on my laptop, and recieved a prompt telling me that there is a restricted driver for my wireless card, I have the driver enabled, but can't figure out how to get online from this point. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Arelis> !virtualbox
<ubot5> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lethalamby> MIKE_55, use ifconfig
<arvind_khadri> jaran, only if you tell me correctly wat the prob is
<Arelis> !info virtualbox
<ubot5> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<sjovan> Aruza: there are plenty of good guides on ubuntuforums.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ferronica did you read the earlier link from ubotu on md5
<Aruza> kool thanks
<Arelis> !info virtualbox hardy
<John_S> RCX: And out of curiousity, are you trying to run a server or client?
<Arelis> !info virtualbox-ose hardy
<ubot5> Package virtualbox-ose does not exist in gutsy
<jbroome__> !awn | Aruza
<ubot5> Aruza: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<jaran> arvind_khadri: ok, i'm a slow writer so hold on:)
<MIKE_55> k
<ferronica> Jack_Sparrow: no
<Swederell> hey, is anyone able to give me a hand with network manage, cos it's only allowing me to input about 5 characters instead of my 10 charater WEP code
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<patty> can anyone point me to a guide to install hardy server with ebox
<lethalamby> can neone help me change the boot time cpu speed
<arvind_khadri> jaran, sure
<DigitalOktay> Jack_Sparrow: yes thats ok, but i want to delete the symbol from info panel,when i open opera, the opera symbol opens with
<taime1> dpkg will not let me reconfigure x, just the keyboard and mouse. what gives?
<Swederell> hey, is anyone able to give me a hand with network manager, cos it's only allowing me to input about 5 characters instead of my 10 charater WEP code
<lethalamby> WiFi manager
<lethalamby> ?
<RCX> John_S: Server on the Hardy box, accessed remotely from a WinXP client. It should be noted that I don't have physical access to the machine or router currently, but I have remote web (router) and SSH (box) access.
<Jack_Sparrow> Swederell Please hold down the repeating, we see your question
<jbroome__> Swederell: might want to wait longer than a minute btw each repost
<Swederell> where abouts do i get WiFi manager from?
<Jack_Sparrow> !madwifi
<ubot5> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lethalamby> KWiFiManager
<lethalamby> try it
<Swederell> k thanks
<lethalamby> can neone help me change the boot time cpu speed
<taime1> my restricted drivers manager says the driver is in use but not enabled. why is this?
<_3mendo> hi
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow:  I didn't find this on the !build-essentials link... should I compile/make install as root or as a normal user?
<tiver_tam> lethalamby: you decrease boot time by configuring your rc scripts
<arvind_khadri> lethalamby, just press del on boot and change it
<jbroome__> hai2u!
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubot5> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<taime1> everytime i restart my computer, the driver is disabled again.
<John_S> lethalamby: I didn't think KWifiManager had a place for entering the encryption key--it give info about the wifi. Am I missing something?
<lethalamby> by default my cpufreq is set to 800MHz and cpufreq mode is ondemand... I want to make it performance at boot time
<mannytu> !compile java
<ubot5> Factoid compile java not found
<RCX> John_S: Does the default "remote desktop" program run on port 5900, or should I be forwarding/accessing a different port?
<lethalamby> John_S, I used it to connect earlier.
<FuriousJorje> hey all
<jaran> arvind_khadri: I changed all "boxes" to NO for all the actions in "Implicit authorizations" in SYSTEM -> ADMINISTRATION -> "Authorizations". Additionally I erased my name from the "Explicit authorizations" in the "Grant authorizations to other users" action...
<Alvarin> quit
<lethalamby> don't have a wifi now
<amstel92109> anyone here have experience with asterisk GUI?
<FuriousJorje> i have a newer care2quad supporting mb from asus (the g33), and when I put in my boot cd it always hangs when mounting root filesystem
<John_S> RCX: Do you mean the program under System > Prefs > Remote Desktop?
<FuriousJorje> i tried with noapic and nolapic but niether of those seem to help
<RCX> John_S: Correct.
<Professor_K> is it normal that my ethernet connection does not work on a macbook pro 4th generation with ubuntu 8.04?
<RCX> John_S: that's what I'm trying to get to work
<arvind_khadri> jaran, i think that can be solved by adding a new user again
<bazhang> Professor_K: that is odd; what does lspci in the terminal say about that chipset (just the one line)
<glassbinder> Need some help updating ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, Runing an AMD laptop and have had lots of trouble getting it to install asis
<antonsky> how can i open m3u with rhytmbox-client?
<John_S> RCX: and where in Remote Desktop does it allow you to set the TCP port number? Am I missing something?
<patty> can anyone point me to an ubuntu + ebox install
<FuriousJorje> John_S:  10.0.0.10:589
<MIKE_55> ambuj where i got help for windows
<RCX> John_S: There is an option for "alternate port" under the "Advanced" tab
<lethalamby> MIKE_55,  ??????
<arvind_khadri> jaran, i dont have hardy here so cant help it more than this...but i feel there will be some file for un-doing what you did
<bazhang> patty: is this for gutsy or hardy
<FuriousJorje> RCX:  every client ive used has allowed you to put the port after a semicolon
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, whats the file for authorization???
<jaran> arvind_khadri: ok. Thanks alot, going to try and find out how to do that on the web, so u can help some others:) U've been a great help, and i'll be back if i can't figure it out
<patty> hardy
<John_S> FuriousJorje: Thanks, that makes sense.
<MIKE_55> help for windows  xp
<sc006> glassbinder > there alot people updateing is it having porblems downloading?
<RCX> FuriousJorje: Thanks, but I'm fiddling with the server end of it :)
<koro> in gnome i'm trying to set up a custom icon for a toolbar launcher, but when i clock on the icon and choose "browse", select a folder full of icons, it doesn't display anything (it shows the folder as empty)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: I just started using gnome today ;]
<pip> Hello,how is 8.04 ?
<arvind_khadri> jaran, ok be around only i'll tell you if i find out :)
<koro> s/clock/click
<lethalamby> MIKE_55, abt wat ? setting ur IP static ?????
<John_S> RCX: Are you on Hardy? Mine doesn't have an "advanced" tab--on on gutsy.
<bazhang> hang on a sec patty
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, ok
<RCX> John_S: Yes, using Hardy.
<patty> thx
<FuriousJorje> RCX:  there is a remote desktop protocol for linux!
<taime1> can someone please help me configure x?
<MIKE_55> changing ip
<koro> i tried with icons made by myself and downloaded icons, i tried svg and fixed size
<John_S> RCX: OK that explains it. :)
<RCX> FuriousJorje: I know, and It's not working for me :)
<koro> nothing shows up, what am i missing?
<yuri_> im in kubuntu-kd4 at the terminal. I am trying to undo the desktop effects that rendered X unusable. what do I type in? compiz stop" or something?
<C0D3X> Hi all, iam new to ubuntu and i heard and saw in movies u are able to run World of Warcraft on it but how to i intal it or make the autorun startup from the CD
<lethalamby> MIKE_55, go to properties of network connection--> edit TCP/IP preferences and u'll find
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox patty this may help
<MIKE_55> changing ip on windows
<FuriousJorje> RCX:  and it will work from windows machines (in theory!)?
<arvind_khadri> !u | lethalamby
<ubot5> lethalamby: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<RCX> FuriousJorje: Forgive me, I'm not quite sure what you mean?
<Mimi> QUESTION: Is there a way to set up the default text editor? When I go to Prefered Applications, it doesn't mention anything about a text-editor.. and yes I know I can right click all the textfiles I want and tell it to open with Geany, but that'll be wasting time... thanks  :3
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb | C0D3X
<ubot5> C0D3X: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<patty> bazhang i will check that
<bazhang> C0D3X: you will need wine for that
<lethalamby> MIKE_55, i told about windows only
<MIKE_55> but how can i safe that no one can trace my real ip
<lethalamby> thanks arvind_khadri
<Professor_K> bazhang: PCI bridgr\; Intek Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3). Is that what you wanted to know? :S
<arvind_khadri> lethalamby, :) thats ok
<yuri_> kill compiz from the terminal? anyone help?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I remember Gutsy Gibbon having an awesome application for handing .bin files (it practically mounted it, but it was great). Now after I upgraded to Hardy I don't have it anymore and so I'm woundering what would that kind of thing be called?
<FuriousJorje> RCX:  you said that you are changing the port on the server side, i assumed the server was a linux server...  you said remote desktop protocol so i assumed you meant the windows RDP
<_DeeJay_> eine frage hätte ich noch...(k)ubuntu kann ja jetzt schon bei der installation die festplatte verschlüsseln, habe ich gelesen...das geht nur mit der alternate cd, oder?
<bazhang> Professor_K: could you pastebin the output of lspci please?
<C0D3X> okay thanku
<Mimi> yuri_:   killall compiz
<RCX> FuriousJorje: Mind if I PM for a second?
<jbroome__> MIKE_55: if you're connecting anywhere on the internet, they can see your internet
<yuri_> Mimi: thanks
<bazhang> !paste | Professor_K
<ubot5> Professor_K: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jbroome__> *ip address
<Jack_Sparrow> MIKE_55 if you are trying to hide your info from irc most of the ways you will try will also keep you out of irc..
<_DeeJay_> sorry, wrong chann ;)
<lethalamby> MIKE_55, thats a different thing. U need to mask your IP for that. and ya, pretty much depends on what you have in mind.
<Professor_K> bazhang: yeah one sec
<Arelis> How do i install VirtualBox in Hardy?
<FuriousJorje> RCX:  i think ill need to lig in and change my nick
<FuriousJorje> RCX:  one sec
<yuri_> Mimi: nope, didnt work
<Arelis> i've asked this twice already
<koro> any ideas?
<taime1> why does dpkg not allow reconfiguring of X anymore???
<bazhang> Arelis: you did not find it in the repos?
<sc006> yuri . ps -aux | less then find the PID for compiz ans type kill "PID"
<Jack_Sparrow> taime1 all new xorg
<Mimi> taime1:  if its ubuntu hardy heron pop in the recovery cd it will give you the option
<Iago1989> my god is my brightness issue a headache
<tiver_tam> yuri_   ps -e | grep compiz
<Arelis> bazhang, said it's missing virtualbox-ose-source
<Professor_K> bazhang: actually I can't I don't have internet on the mac, I'm using another laptop. I'll figure out a way...
<taime1> the only way is with a livecd?
<FuriousGeorge> RCX:  go ahead
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, will re-installing the Policy-kit give back the lost permissions??
<Ankur_pandey> as this is ubuntu panel have u any windows help panel link
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri no idea.. What was done that caused them to change in the first place
<Jack_Sparrow> !winehq
<ubot5> Factoid winehq not found
<bazhang> Professor_K: okay, well you see the wired nic in ifconfig, and then just sudo dhclient eth0 will connect you
<Mimi> #winehq
<dustrial> hi all, while loading snd module i get that response http://pastebin.com/d41806ff7
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, jaran just did something with his permissions of granting access so was asking whether is it a work around or not
<Jack_Sparrow> Ankur_pandey there is a channel for #Windows and one for #WInehq
<Mimi> QUESTION: Is there a way to set up the default text editor? When I go to Prefered Applications, it doesn't mention anything about a text-editor.. and yes I know I can right click all the textfiles I want and tell it to open with Geany, but that'll be wasting time... thanks  :3
<Arelis> bazhang, i managed to get further. gonna log out.
<Bert_2> hi, I can't find any video converter gui front-ends to mencoder in the repository, is that possible ?
<Ankur_pandey> thnx
<edson> somebody use microfone integrated notebook hp?
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri I have no idea...
<bazhang> Iago1989: too bright or not bright enough
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, :) thats ok
<koro> oh nevermind, thbe inferface for choosing icons was playing tricks on me
<Professor_K> bazhang: wait you mean that if I just type sudo dhclient etho in a terminal I will get connected to the internet?
<dustrial> hi all, while loading snd module i get that response http://pastebin.com/d41806ff7
<koro> it's a bit counter-intuitive
<bazhang> Mimi: right click open with does not give options?
<Iago1989> bazhang: not bright enough
<Iago1989> VERY DARK
<choongii> hello. ever since I've upgraded to hardy, my keyboard's multimedia keys have stopped responding. if I try to bind a key in the Keyboard Shortcuts window, pressing a multimedia key doesnt register. anyone familiar with this problem?
<choongii> the rest of the keyboard works fine- it's just the multimedia keys
<bazhang> Professor_K: well that should do it if your nic shows up in ifconfig and is named eth0 ;]
<Mimi> bazhang:  Yeah, but I need it setup for ALL file types that would usually open with gedit :/ It would take forever to make them all open with geany instead
<FuriousGeorge> so i did a little investigation regarding my motherboard that wont boot the lived.  it hangs after 'Uncompressing Linux...  OK, booting linux kernel." and when it says in the splash screen "Mounting root file system"
<dustrial> hi all, while loading snd module i get that response http://pastebin.com/d41806ff7
<lethalamby> Professor_K, and that NIC is connected to the internet
<MilitantPotato> !mediakeys
<ubot5> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<MilitantPotato> choongii: try that link :)
<bazhang> mimi what about right click properties open with and then set it there
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousGeorge At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<FuriousGeorge> i see that it is trying to mount root on /dev/ram and when i disabled the splash and got to the shell i saw there was no /dev/ram only dev/ram0 through /dev/ram15
<choongii> !mediakeys
<ubot5> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<FuriousGeorge> an old ipcop bootcd will work, btw
<Iago1989> Does anybody even know how to change brightness using the terminal or anything? I just want to  it ONCE
<Iago1989> make it fully bright
<FuriousGeorge> ive tried options like noapic nolapic and noacpi
<Peter_Hoffmann> Hy everybody. I'm experience a strange behaviour: I see _all_ of my mountes, even the ones not mounted at /media/ - andybody a solving idea?
<bazhang> Iago1989: there was someone here earlier with the same issue trying to remember what the fix was
<jaran> arvind_khadri: used "sudo adduser "name", from ubuntu documentation. But what group do i need to sign the new user into? root?
<DigitalOktay> Jack_Sparrow: Hey thx it works, i install nvidia-settings, then i change the x server resolution, then restart x it works, thank you
<sc006> maybe bad cd
<Professor_K> bazhang: don't insult me please, I have no clue what ifconfig is :S
<Iago1989> bazhang: I was here earlier with the issue :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<arvind_khadri> jaran, admin
<Mimi> bazhang:  yeah thats the thing, but there's SO many (programing files, txt files, INSTALL, README, etc etc etc) to set them up for. It would take forever. Should I just make a symlink from gedit to geany? Would that work?
<lartza_> Ha anyone got MpleStory working? With cedega or wine?
<Iago1989> there's a "fix" called DisplayCalibrator
<engywook> Any idea why my usb mouse hangs randomly? I've tried setting apci=force as a boot option
<Iago1989> but it doesn't really work
<Iago1989> it only gives gamma correction
<bazhang> Professor_K: sorry; no mean to do that--open a terminal (when you are on the Mac) and type ifconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousGeorge Some machines only work with the cd if it has been burned very slow 4x etc...
<bazhang> mimi all text files (ending in .txt) will then open with that when you set it
<linkslice> I've got a client that needs to install some not OSS software that is available in RPM format only, I know I can just install rpm, but is there some sort of rpm-apt package so that rpm is aware of software installed with apt (to prevent libs from being overwritten and broken)
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousGeorge even if it self tests fine. it can make a difference
<bazhang> mimi when you set it for the one
<Professor_K> bazhang: ok I will do that
<FuriousGeorge> Jack_Sparrow:  the memtest worked out, but the cd test locks at the same point
<Jack_Sparrow> linkslice you can use alien.. but it can be dangerous, much better to compile it yourself from source
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousGeorge Some machines only work with the cd if it has been burned very slow 4x etc...
<iglo> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> FuriousGeorge even if it self tests fine. it can make a difference
<rodolfo> anyone here has a good tip or tweak suggestion for i915?
<bazhang> Professor_K: and the sudo dhclient eth0 is in the terminal too--> alt f2 gnome-terminal
<sbox> Hello all, I've installed xtightvncserver on an xubuntu machine, however when I connect to it from tightvncviewer I just get a grey screen
<sbox> anyone got any ideas?
<Mimi> bazhang:  yes im aware of that. but there are way too many textfiles (with different extensions) and I want them ALL to open with geany by default. Thats why I brought up Prefered Aplications
<skarface> rodolfo: tip or trick for what?
<rodolfo> skarface, intel 915GMA video card for laptops
<lartza_> Is virtualmachine more cpu eating than wine?
<skarface> rodolfo: ...what's the issue?
<Stev1> Ferronica??
<jaran> arvind_khadri: logged in as the new user, but it's all the same:( just going to re-install.. but that's no prob.. thanks a lot for your help and time.
<bazhang> mimi preferred apps in hardy or gutsy
<C0D3X> thanku all is working after downloading "wine !
<iglo> may I ask a little question?
<arvind_khadri> jaran, welcome
<Mimi> hardy heron bazhang
<eternal_p> anyone gotten a gmail drive to work under HH without requiring root permissions to access it?
<Mimi> !ask | iglo
<ubot5> iglo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fritzel> does the 8800 work alright with ubuntu 64bit?
<choongii> MilitantPotato, thanks :) seems something else is going on here.. xev doesnt even register the keys being pressed..
<bazhang> mimi preferred apps seems very limited for that purpose-->the symlink seems the better option
<choongii> maybe my keyboard's broken.. but it would be pretty odd if just the multimedia keys were to break and the rest of the keyboard would be intact..
<ulo> Is there a way to find out which package a file came from?
<taime1> xorg does not properly detect my card. what am i supposed to do about this???
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubot5> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Fritzel> !8800
<ubot5> Factoid 8800 not found
<taime1> i am staring at 640x460 res
<Fritzel> !nvidia
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kdj> ok, i have hardy and gutsy mirrors set up internally and want to be able to upgrade 7.10 boxes by clicking on upgrade in synaptic - how do i point these 7.10 boxes to the new hardy mirror that is already in my network - instead of to the canonical ubuntu archives
<Iago1989> well
<Professor_K> bazhang: one sec, the ifconfig is in the mac terminal and the sudo dhclient eth0 in the gnome terminal? I did ifconfig and I got a huge block of text that makes no sense to me :S
<Iago1989> Ill be back with my brightness problem later guys
<linkslice> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but the software that needs to get installed isn't OSS...i.e. no source  very tricky water I'm treading on this one....grrrr
<Mimi> ulo:  yes there is...  apt-file search filename.pc   I THINK  ^^
<rodolfo> skarface, bad performance. whether C-F is enabled or not, I got bad results from the 'glxgears' command
<ulo> Mimi: trying...
<bazhang> Professor_K: both in ubuntu terminal on the mac
<Jack_Sparrow> !Alien | linkslice
<ubot5> linkslice: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<iglo> i used pidgin with 7.04   but after upgradng to hardy I have some problems to send text in iso-2022-jp... it just speak utf-8 / the settings are iso-2022-jp
<lartza_> Is virtualmachine more cpu eating than wine?
<rama_su> looking for a rar file extractor for Ubuntu if anyone could recommend? ^_^
<taime1> is there a way to get xorg to properly detect my card and monitor? i get 640x480 resolution.
<bcardarella> Are there any issues with PPP in 8.04? Because I have a broadband modem that I am trying to connect to the internet. It is properly set up, it is assigned an IP address and 2 DNS servers but I still cannot ping out.
<iglo> anyne had any idea about this ?
<david_-_-> i can not get yahoo poll to load it sayes i need java installed but it is installed any ideas?
<prettyricky> does anyone know how to get frostwire to start, I have installed it but it wont start...8.04
<david_-_-> pool*
<Yoni> Hi all
<bazhang> iglo: you have the language supprot packs installed for that?
<Yoni> How can I change manually the resolution of my X withing Ubuntu 8.04?
<rodolfo> skarface, also, I'm currently using i810 driver instead of intel because glxgears returns 710~720 FPS and i810 returns 810~817FPS
<skarface> prettyricky: run it from the terminal and see what kind of messages you get
<bazhang> prettyricky: what about frostwire from the terminal
<skarface> rodolfo: that's about what you can expect AFAIK
<iglo> for the new version? ... no I didnt changed anything..  working with scim input
<prettyricky> skarface---- how do I do that>> newbie to linux ty
<iglo> I wonder if there is a new pidgin version
<taime1> how can i get xorg to properly configure itself?
<skarface> prettyricky: find the terminal in the menu and then type "frostwire" in its window
<rodolfo> skarface, yeah but it reflects on the overall video card performance when it's about OGL driver. right?
<Yoni> I'm having some resolution issue with my 945I
<dustrial> i need to get back the original files in "/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/sound/"
<prettyricky> ty
<dustrial> hlp
<ednos> I upgraded to 8.04 today and now Compiz ain't working with my ATI Radeon X1400, which worked flawlessly in 7.10. What can I do to figure out how it broke?
<skarface> rodolfo: I don't follow you
<david_-_-> prettyricky:  use this one i find it alot better then frostwire its called gtk gnutella its in ur apps/add/remove
<Jack_Sparrow> ednos /join #Compiz
<ednos> Jack_Sparrow, I seriously doubt Compiz is the problem because I tried installing the same version 7.10 used to no avail
<prettyricky> something went wrong it states, might be using the wrong Java>>>>
<david_-_-> i can not get yahoo pool to load it sayes i need java installed but it is installed any ideas?
<skarface> prettyricky: what does it actually say? :)
<prettyricky> david---- ty will sure try it
<Assid> david_-_-:   did it ask you to install it as well
<DigitalOktay> how can i delete the opera symbnol in the systray, when i start opera it comes automatic.
<Professor_K> bazhang: wait now I have another problem, everytime I restart the mac and try to boot linux from the hd I get a message saying: no bootable device -- insert disk and press any key ...
<Assid> david_-_-: firefox will ask you to load the required plugins..
<Aruza> anyone know if there is a avant irc channl/
<david_-_-> Assid: yes it did and i did install it via add remove and synaptic but it still will not work
<skarface> DigitalOktay: that's going to be in the opera settings inside the browser
<Professor_K> if I put the bootable cd and then boot from the hd it works
<prettyricky> something about wrong Java and the Java that I am running which is 1.6.0
<Assid> david_-_-: try using/installing icedtea
<taime1> does anyone else have a problem with xorg not detecting properly?
<Assid> david_-_-:  but i think a fresh install of ubuntu does use icedtea
<Peter_Hoffmann> ﻿Hy everybody. I'm experience a strange behaviour with 8.04 on gnome 2.22: I see _all_ of my mountes, even the ones not mounted at /media/ - andybody a solving idea?
<rodolfo> skarface, it's ok, kinda hard to explain this here..
<skarface> taime1: lots of people have that ;)
<prettyricky> where do I get the right Java>>>>
<DigitalOktay> skarface: but i dont find it
<david_-_-> Assid: if it helps im using hardy
<dustrial> pls hlp,i need to get back the original files in "/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/sound/"
<taime1> skarface, is there a fix? or am i stuck with 640x480 res?
<Assid> david_-_-: fresh install ?
<skarface> DigitalOktay: I don't use opera, don't know where it is. try googling?
<david_-_-> Assid: about 5 day fresh
<xircx> hmm
<skarface> taime1: I'm sure there is, but it will take some research.
<rama_su> Anyone know the best program for extracting .rar files with linux ubuntu?
<skarface> rama_su: rar?
<Assid> david_-_-: strange.  go to firefox and go to about:mozilla  in the url
<AdrianStrays> I'm trying to share files from my Vista desktop to my Ubuntu Laptop.  I've followed the guides, but things seem to work differently in Hardy.  How do I change what workgroup/network I share off of?
<adrian_2002ca> hey all, when i search with tracker for a file i know i have, i get no results....any suggestions?
<iglo> bazhang: do u think there is a new pidgin version with hardy?
<prettyricky> how can I install Java 1.4??
<rama_su> skarface: yea .rar is just another zip extention
<skarface> rama_su: I know. the program is rar.
<zniavre> ubuntu+1 is dead ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubot5> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jack_Sparrow> zniavre yes. we are all here now
<david_-_-> Assid: ok there
<rama_su> skarface: ahh thanks I'll search rar on synaptic package manager
<zniavre> Jack_Sparrow:  ok thank you
<skarface> rama_su: or look at what ubot5 just said
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm trying to share files from my Vista desktop to my Ubuntu Laptop.  I've followed the guides, but things seem to work differently in Hardy.  How do I change what workgroup/network I share off of?
<Assid> david_-_-: what does it say about java
<skarface> if you want GUI
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<zniavre> im rigth now on intrepid i was thinking many other too
<Assid> rama_su: you could check out 7zip as well
<Assid> !7zip
<ubot5> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<skarface> AdrianStrays: edit /etc/samba/smb.conf I believe
<bazhang> zniavre: funny but really offtopic here
<david_-_-> Assid: nothing Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9b5) Gecko/2008041515 Firefox/3.0b5
<zniavre> sorry
<rama_su> assid ahh 7zip I'm familure with that one thanks assid
<xircx> wow took a long time lol to get ubuntu worked out but over all its ez
<jason_> i can't get this hard drive to show up in windows but it works fine in ubuntu, i used the partition edidtor in ubnutu to format it to ntfs but still no go in windows any idea's would be greatly appreciated?
<Assid> david_-_-: sorry... about:plugins
<glassbinder> Any one know how to solve a freezing ubuntu 8.04 update?
<engywook> Any idea why my usb mouse hangs randomly? I've tried setting apci=force irqpoll as a boot option
<zniavre> http://img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/4/4/29/f_hardym_3938f69.jpg
<rama_su> assid: doesn't look like it opens .rar though does it
<david_-_-> Assid:  where do i find that at
<Assid> david_-_-: do you see java mentioned in there?
<lartza_> Si vmware and virtualbox same by how they work? How much they use cpu and disk space?
<bazhang> zniavre: is there a support question with that? if not please dont post it here thanks
<skarface> !rar | rama_su
<ubot5> rama_su: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<h4L1m> hey guys, i need ya help, are there any programs for ubuntu what can edit the registry of windows, please help me i need it for school
<david_-_-> Assid:  where do i find the about plugins
<bazhang> lartza_: vmware is a bit faster, vbox is lighter
<Assid> david_-_-: put it in the url
<xircx> rama download "Wine" then download winrar and use it to open your .rar files ')
<xircx> ;)*
<skarface> rama_su: archive manager can act as a front end for just about every format
<eternal_p> h4L1m: what you said made no sense
<rama_su> skarface: thanks skarface lots of people in here today
<Assid> bazhang: i thought the newer versions of each were on par
<h4L1m> eternal_p, why?
<bazhang> h4L1m: that seems unlikely in the extreme
<AdrianStrays> skarface, I've looked at that.  Perhaps I need to enable wins support?
<Mimi> QUESTION: is there a particular file where Gnome/Ubuntu keeps list of what programs open what file types/extentions?
<skarface> rama_su: only 1518 ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> xircx that is a long way around to do something simple
<eternal_p> h4L1m: you want to use ubuntu to edit a windows registry
<jason_> i can't get this hard drive to show up in windows but it works fine in ubuntu, i used the partition edidtor in ubnutu to format it to ntfs but still no go in windows any idea's would be greatly appreciated?
<rama_su> hehe
<xircx> it is but its the only way i could get ubuntu to extract rar files
<bazhang> h4L1m: best to ask that in ##windows
<xircx> and it waz not that bad
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi there are settings for a few prefered applications in the pull down menus
<lartza_> bazhang. faster and lighter = same things?
<bazhang> assid not sure have not tried both since hardy
<h4L1m> look i'm a ububuntu user, but now i'm asking for a program that can edit the windows registry
<Assid> bazhang: hardy is pretty shiny new
<bazhang> lartza_: lighter in terms of ram and cpu cycles
<Jack_Sparrow> xircx unrar-nonfree works like a charm
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow:  I know, but I want to change all files that would open with gedit to open with geany instead. If I do it the way you say it will take forever. Im sure Gnome keeps a record somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> '!unrar-nonfree
<AdrianStrays> ﻿skarface, I've looked at that.  Perhaps I need to enable wins support?
<xircx> couldnt get unrar to install from the terminal
<lartza_> bazhang: and faster in terms?
<Professor_K> bazhang: wait now I have another problem, everytime I restart the mac and try to boot linux from the hd I get a message saying: no bootable device -- insert disk and press any key ...
<rpj8laptop> Hey guys, I can't seem to have digikam scan my digital camera as a regular user. root is able to scan just fine, though.
<david_-_-> Assid: what can i use with out flooding the chan?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi no. system..pref..preferd applications..  check there
<lartza_> bazhang: Also woul Xp run with 866mhz?
<Assid> david_-_-: pastebin.ca
<skarface> AdrianStrays: did you find a line that said "workgroup = ...."?
<Mimi> Jack_Sparrow:  no file editor on there, sadly :(
<Assid> david_-_-: do you see java there
<Brent^> Win XP can run on like 150 mhz
<bazhang> lartza_: most definitely yes
<xircx> xp would run on a 866mhz but it would be realy realy slow
<AdrianStrays> skarface, yep, I edited it and saved, yet I still am not showing anything under windows networks
<david_-_-> Assid: http://pastebin.ca/1001982
<skarface> AdrianStrays: you have to restart samba. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<lartza_> It would be on virtaulbox so it would cost some more cpu
<Jack_Sparrow> Mimi I found a howto on the web for setting a default editor...   look around..
<korte> hhhhh
<Brent^> ﻿I'm having some problems getting my wireless card to connect. It shows the network name but it doesn't connect to it. Anyone know how to get it to connect
<rpj8laptop> Hey guys, I can't seem to have digikam scan my digital camera as a regular user. root is able to scan just fine, though.
<xircx> ok well im off to work peace all
<doolph> where's the xmms for ubuntu¿?
<doolph> its not there anymore?
<bazhang> bye xircx
<FD_F> Hello i upgrade to ubuntu 8 and my wifi stop work i have intel card on my laptop any ideas ?, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> xmms2
<AdrianStray1> scarface, I lost connectiong, did you say anything after I said I updated the conf file?
<skarface> AdrianStrays: you have to restart samba. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<sc006> some cam use a restricted file format or read only if you will
<bazhang> doolph: either xmms2 or audacious
<Brent^> FD_F: any chance its an HP DV2000?
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang bbl take care...
<bazhang> bye Jack_Sparrow ;]
<doolph> xmms2 I installed it, but its not like old xmms
<FD_F> brent: no its r60e
<FD_F> lspci show : Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<bazhang> doolph: audacious is the successor to xmms
<jason_> i can't get this hard drive to show up in windows but it works fine in ubuntu, i used the partition edidtor in ubnutu to format it to ntfs but still no go in windows any idea's would be greatly appreciated?
<mimick> guys... I am going crazy
<ubutom> firefox keeps crashin because of me clicking on youtube videos. libflashsupport is installed. anybody else share this experience
<AdrianStray1> skarface, still nothing.  Are you sure I don't enable wins support?
<mimick> I need some help
<doolph> oh really
<doolph> thanks
<bazhang> FD_F: what does ifconfig show?
<mimick> My ubuntu locks up randomly
<skarface> AdrianStray1: no, but I doubt it. do the other computers even see that the ubuntu box is there (just no shared folders)?
<moveax> mimick: does it respond to anything, like keyboard input or anything?
<david_-_-> Assid:  any ideas?
<mimick> Started happening last week, still on Gutsy... upgraded to Hardy... worse.. went back to Gutsy... still there
<moveax> mimick: Is it ubuntu locking up, or the hardware?
<RichW> mimick: Give us information on your hardware.. I would be interested in this problem. Also check if your computer is running hot.
<mimick> moveax, no it doesn't
<simplynam> hi to all
<FD_F> bazhang: give me few minute i paste
<simplynam> me problem with ubuntu
<bazhang> FD_F: no need
<moveax> mimick: could it be your system over heating? did it do this on Windows if you did infact run Windows previously
<egc> anybody seen a fix for audio volume increasing automatically?
<egc> on 8.04
<mimick> moveax, windows runs fine
 * simplynam sad
<AdrianStray1> skarface, nope.
<bazhang> FD_F: just say if there are three entries or two
<Fritzel> mimick, locking up hard or does the mouse move still?
<moveax> mimick: that is odd
<lamp_> is there a benchmarking tool for ubuntu that will calculate your CPU's FLOPS?
<mimick> moveax, only hint is a message by sata driver, an Emask exception...
<snarkste1> good morning folks... When i start up my laptop all I get is a blank black screen for about 3 min then the login dialog shows up.. I know its just cosmetic but I wanta see the Ubuntu title and progress bar.. How do I fix that?
<skarface> AdrianStray1: have you checked the wiki? I found useful stuff on ubuntuguide.org when I was starting out with configuring samba, also.
<jbroome__> lamp_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bazhang> !ask | simplynam
<mimick> moveax, but diagnostics (ran un windows) show everything ok
<ubot5> simplynam: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skarface> !samba
<ubot5> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<simplynam> snarkstel i am haing the same
<all> it is possibel instalç ubuntu and then unistall Gnome and install KDE?
<Swilky> lamp : belowulf.org
<rrittenhouse> Why isn't Hardy remembering my passphrase for my ssh key?
<FD_F> bazhang: i have 4 - eth0, eth1, lo, wmaster0
<rrittenhouse> Is it something to do with Seahorse
<AdrianStray1> skarface, yes but its help isn't helpful in regards to Hardy, as things are slightly different.
<wolfbone> I'm trying out compiz-fusion ATM and I don't run a DE, so now I have no fluxbox-like root window menus, taskbar, dock etc. Does anyone know [where I can find out about] what gadgetry is available?
<bazhang> all: sure install kubuntu-desktop
<mimick> moveax, if at least I could know what is failing... either software or hardware
<skarface> AdrianStray1: how's that?
<simplynam> bazhang I get is a blank black screen for about 3 min then the login dialog shows up.. I know its just cosmetic but I wanta see the Ubuntu title and progress bar.. How do I fix that?
<FD_F> bazhang: the restriced not recognize nothing
<AdrianStray1> skarface, hold on, let me find what was tripping me up
<bazhang> FD_F: what does sudo dhclient eth1 return
<OllieA> When I boot up Hardy, instead of displaying a loading screen the monitor just goes blank, but about 1min later (after loading, i presume) it flicks back on and it is fine. How can I make the loading screen display?
<mimick> any ideas?
<_lando_> hi, anyone know if a quick way to identify what kind of processor I have via command line?
<wanderingii> how can i get mpg and wmv files to play
<bazhang> FD_F: this is hardy correct?
<simplynam> ollieA you also have the same as me
<_lando_> nevermind. dmesg told me :)
<simplynam> bazhang so many users have the same as i am
<FD_F> bazhang: yes hardy , its return wmaster0 unknown hardware
<ThatsNotJack> blegh.. Kacpid and Kacpid_notify are eating up 90% of my cpu on hardy.  I reniced, but I can't seem to kill the processes... any ideas?
<OllieA> simplynam: Lol, cool
<bazhang> _lando_: lshw?
<katakaio> simplynam: you may be able to fix that by editing your menu.lst file
<OllieA> simplynam: You know what to do?
<Fritzel> _lando_, cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you some stuff too
<simplynam> olliea
<_lando_> thanks !
<ikonia> FD_F: wmmaster0 is "interface" to the card, not the card
<ompaul> _lando_,  cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep model\ name
<simplynam> katakaio i found this is a bug ubuntu 7.10
<katakaio> simplynam: OK, gotcha
<patty> what is the best way to get rid of the pae problem when installi server edition on a laptop, it is not fix on hardy
<FD_F> it return also : dhcpdisconver 255.255.255.255 port 67 interfal 5
<arooni-mobile> i'm trying to follow: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/La_Fonera_Flashing#Step_3 ... (ive enabled ssh on the router)... but whenever i try wget.... i get the message that it can't find the address.... in addition, when i connect to the router via wireless and try to get an internet connection i get "no connection".... i've even tried dhcp and static ip configurations.... how do i get the redboot boot loader + new ROM onto t
<arooni-mobile> he device if i can't access the internet from within the router after sshing in?
<OllieA> When I boot up Hardy, instead of displaying a loading screen the monitor just goes blank, but about 1min later (after loading, i presume) it flicks back on and it is fine. How can I make the loading screen display?
<the|Navigator> Wow, the 8.04LTS update is slow...  ~30kB/s when i normally get 500+
<bazhang> FD_F: there is a bug with that card (I have the same card as well) and an upstream fix is in the works
<skarface> arooni-mobile: wrong channel
<arooni-mobile> skarface, stil linux ;p
<FD_F> bazhang: how can i install upstream ?
<ikonia> bazhang: which card is it ?
<katakaio> OllieA: I guess I'd have the same recommendation - you can check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to see if the splash is disabled
<Brent^> I have a Broadcom BCM4306 and so far from some guides I've found I managed to get it to show the wireless networks around me. However I have yet yo be able to CONNECT to any of them. Is there something I'm missing or that I have to do?
<skarface> arooni-mobile: then perhaps #linux. has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<simplynam> katakaio https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 132716 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "LVDSBiosNativeMode must be turned off on Radeon 7500 Mobile (regression)" [High,Fix released]
<bazhang> FD_F: sorry what I meant was there is a bug fix (upstream relates to debian)
<OllieA> katakaio: Thanks, will do :)
<simplynam> katakaio please tell me how to resolve
<snarkste1> checking boot/grub/menu.lst right now
<bazhang> ikonia: the intel 3945 abg
<ikonia> bazhang: mine is working %100 in #ubuntu
<_DeeJay_> Brent^: Can you tell me what you have done to see the networks around you?
<FD_F> upstream: ok thanks i`ll reinstall ubuntu 7 :)
<bazhang> ikonia: as is mine
<ikonia> bazhang: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and I'm chatting to you on wirless
<simplynam> Olliea i am new to ubuntu how to check  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<katakaio> OllieA: No problem. I'd check to make sure you don't have "nosplash" or "noquiet" in your menu.lst file
<ikonia> bazhang: ahhh sorry, I thought you where saying a bug in the ubuntu version with it
<ata4ix> anybody knows why after installing vsftpd 2.0.6-1 under ubuntu (and configure my /etc/vsftpd.conf), after this - anonymous login to my ftp and put some files to incoming, but this files have rw- --- ---, and not rw- r-- r--... i try to set *umask but this param is modified only for folders but not for files. why?... what is wrong?
<katakaio> simplynam: I don't know anything about ATI bugs
<OllieA> katakaio: How, lol, Doesn't appear
<engywook> Any idea why my usb mouse hangs randomly? I've tried setting apci=force irqpoll as a boot option
<simplynam> katkaio olliea i found that my usplash.conf file has bad resolution
<bazhang> ikonia: a problem with the transition from ipw3945 to iwl for some folks though
<plurt> hi
<simplynam> i changes but it is same
<katakaio> OllieA: What doesn't appear?
<ikonia> bazhang: yes, I spent 20 minutes getting my head around the new interface to fix it today
<plurt> anyone know how to activate anti-aliasing on the visual effects?
<OllieA> katakaio: From simplynam, not me :P
<khinow> how do i specify my network proxy settings in transmission?
<patty> what is the best way to get rid of the pae problem when installi server edition on a laptop, it is not fix on hardy
<pigeta> hi
<OllieA> katakaio: Oh my bad
<bazhang> FD_F: wait
<Led_Zeppelin> anyone get flash to work with 3 - beta 5 browser on 64bit box? I am running a 32bit instance of firefox.
<OllieA> katakaio: Was from me :P
<FD_F> bazhang: ok
<katakaio> hahaha
<OllieA> katakaio: Can't find /boot/grub/
<snarkste1> nah mine says ro quiet splash
<bazhang> ikonia: do you recall how you did this?
<OllieA> katakaio: I'm in /boot
<sc006> deluge is a nice torrent app
<ikonia> bazhang: mine wasn't too bad, it was to do with a missing / miss-leading line in the udev rules
<katakaio> OllieA: It's probably hidden. Go to the terminal and type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<katakaio> Or use whatever text editor you like
<algyz> Why my keyboard layouts are changing after every reboot?
<simplynam> hey with ubuntu 7.10 i am having black loading and shut down screen and it takes so much in load
<snarkste1> i used sudo thunar to get to /boot/grub and I see everything
<algyz> I mean I can't save keyboard layouts, I have t regulate thm every time :|
 * simplynam disappointed with this channel
<OllieA> katakaio: It just created a blank document
<khinow> how do i specify my network proxy settings in transmission?
<balle_> !nvidia
<ubot5> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> FD_F: there may be some folks who can fix this for you; you may want to ask (politely every so often)
<egc> cool
<ompaul> !patience | simplynam
<ubot5> simplynam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<pigeta> how can i burn a file from a remote dvd
<egc> i fixed my raising volume problem
<balle_> !nvidia
<katakaio> OllieA: Whoa, well that might be your problem there
<OllieA> katakaio: Lol, what do I type?
<katakaio> OllieA: You said that you're running Hardy?
<FD_F> bazhang: ok thanks for your help
<OllieA> katakaio: Yeah, but was an Alternate install for PPC
<bazhang> FD_F: in the meanwhile I will scour the bug reports to see if there is more
<egc> If anybody has problems with the volume rising automatically on Intel HD Audio devices in 8.04, I added the line " options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m42" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base....this is part of the fix for gutsy as well.
<ikonia> bazhang: is someone having a problem with the card ?
<david_-_-> Assid:  you there?
<jack__> i also have audio problems
<pigeta> anybody know like burn a file from remote?
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry I came in mid conversation and only picked up the part key to me
<jack__> sound coming out on more side than another?
<katakaio> OllieA: OK, you're going to need to get a menu.lst file from a PPC user that you can use
<corecode> hey
<corecode> is there something wrong with libglib on hardy?
<OllieA> katakaio: Any ideas on obtaining?
<katakaio> Unfortunately, I'm on an Intel machine, so my menu.lst file won't help you out
<ikonia> katakaio: menu.lst files are personal to individual setups
<simplynam> olliea gksudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
<AdrianStray1> skarface, during the part it asks you to set up your network settings, it says go to the network general tab and set up windows networking. In hardy there is no part about windows networking under this tab.  It also says I could go to shared folders, but this option is none existent as well.
<katakaio> ikonia: Right, but one from another Hardy PPC user would work, I believe
<zrin> I'm puzzled ... is jeos to be used for for the host system or as a guest system?
<algyz> I mean I can't save keyboard layouts, I have t regulate thm every time. Maybe change driver "kbd" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf into "keyboard"?"
<ikonia> katakaio: doubtful, the layuts could vary
<simplynam> olliea check what resolution you have in usplash.conf
<not_happy> hi. wonder if anyone can help. did un upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and it didn't work too well. now i'm trying to do a new install but no partitioner can see space 8.04 uses. I can only see 32Gb of a 80Gb drive. Any ideas?
<tawd> how do i add widgets to compiz-fusion?
<OllieA> simplynam: Nothing, 2 lines of comments then blank
<bazhang> ikonia: aye; it is fd_f oh he left
<algyz> not_happy:  I wasn't able even to boot :D
<patty> what is the best way to get rid of the pae problem when installi server edition on a laptop, it is not fix on hardy
<balle_> i'm having problems installing the proprietary drivers for my nvidia grafix card, would the free alternative be any easier to install or have better odds of working?
<ikonia> bazhang: wrotten timing, I'll look out for him, I spent good time this morning getting my head around it, thank you for that
<wanderingii> im trying to follow solutions to playing wmv files that i found in google but alot of them seem to be telling me to download packages that appear to have dates in the titles from 2006. will these have changed since then as i dont seem to be able to get any of them
<katakaio> ikonia: I must have been lucky then, since I had this problem on three different Intel machines and was OK copying the menu.lst file
<ikonia> patty: what problem is that
<bazhang> thanks ikonia
<gverig> Where can I get (an can I get anywhere) complete themes (so not just pieces like icon set or color maps but end-to-end themes)?
<not_happy> algyz: booting was fine, bit it's like I have a hidden partition. Is there some way of seeing the "raw" drive an formatting everything?
<engywook> balle_: use envy instead, it sets it up for you
<snarkste1> ill be back later.
<ikonia> katakaio: all depends on the setups
<patty> after installing 8.04 it told me found a recent cpu
<Baughn> I must apparently disable ADMA for my nforce chipset to be stable. As it currently crashes when I try to install, how do I do that as a kernel option?
<patty> i had this prob on 7.10
<ikonia> katakaio: I'd never advice copying someone else's menu.lst
<dadadda2> hi
<ikonia> patty: thats it "it found a recent cpu"
<katakaio> ikonia: OK, I guess I would :-/
<balle_> engywook: envy as in the free stuff right? thx, thought that, but there is not a big risk of it messing up my system or what?
<simplynam> ikonia sorry to say but still i can't get the single answer
<patty> you want the exact  thing ?
<OllieA> katakaio: Gonna do a Filesystem search for the grub folder
<ikonia> simplynam: why ar eyou telling me this ?
<dadadda2> Question: KUbuntu Desktop Version,  Im I right that there are no server packages delivered with this version?
<engywook> balle_: nah, it's a program that downloads the right driver and sets up xorg.conf for you. just back up xorg.conf if you're worried
<ikonia> OllieA: it's in /boot
<patty> let me reboot and i will told you
<OllieA> ikoia: I ca't fid it
<simplynam> ikonia earlier you was angry with me;
<katakaio> OllieA: Have you tried showing hidden files?
<OllieA> katakaio: Yep
<Iverass> does ncftp have a queue function? like you can tag multiple files and then download them all in one sweep?
<david_-_-> i can not get yahoo pool to load it is asking me to install a java plug in i have them installed but it still will not load any one have any ideas?
<engywook> anyhow, need to reboot, usb mouse hung again...
<not_happy> can anyone help to see a hidden partition?
<ikonia> david_-_-: are you using 64bit ?
<rwycuff> wow VMWare tools seems to work better in ubuntu 8.04 then any toehr linux ive used
<balle_> engywook: found envy allright, ehm... how du i back up xorg.conf again?
<jbroome__> Iverass: take a look at ncftpget, that may do what you want
<Iverass> thankyou jbroome__
<jose_figue> buenas de nuevo amigo
<Assid> david_-_-: yeah.. i dont see a reason why it shouldnt
<jose_figue> amigos
<AdrianStray1> I'm trying to set up a network between my Vista Desktop and my Hardy Laptop.  Currently neither computer sees each other. I've followed the guides but I'm not having much luck.  I believe part of the problem lies in the workgroup.  Although I've set the same workgroup, the computers still don't see each other.
<david_-_-> ikonia: yes 64 bit hardy
<DeFirence> does anyone know if there is a irc channel that i can ask a question about nntp in?
<ikonia> david_-_-: java doesn't work in 64bit
<katakaio> OllieA: I'm afraid you're out of my league - I've never done an alternate PPC install
<ikonia> david_-_-: thats the short answer
<Assid> ikonia: i thought they fixed that
<ikonia> Assid: debatable
<OllieA> katakaio: Thaks anyway
<ikonia> Assid: it can work but "doesn't" work
<david_-_-> ikonia:  any ways to work around it?
<Assid> :(
<Assid> and here i told people to load up the 64bit
<patty> ikonia : "This kernel require the following features not present on the CPU 0:6"
<balle_> engywook: well i know what to do now, i will try it. thx for the help
<patty> unable to boot
<simplynam> i am facing the problem of blank loading and shutdown screen in ubuntu 7.10
<patty> please use a kernel appropriate for you CPU
<AdrianStray1> I﻿'m trying to set up a network between my Vista Desktop and my Hardy Laptop.  Currently neither computer sees each other. I've followed the guides but I'm not having much luck.  I believe part of the problem lies in the workgroup.  Although I've set the same workgroup, the computers still don't see each other.
<ikonia> patty: hang on your not installing 64bit on a 32bit cpu are you ?
<patty> nahhhh
<patty> server 32 bit
<ikonia> patty: whats teh feature
<corecode> what's the difference between libglib1.2ldbl and libglib1.2
<Goone> HI I FUCKED YOUR DAD TWICE LAST NIGHT
<binarycortex> hi, i am having a problem moving items on the top panel
<patty> PAE
<ikonia> !ops | Goone swearing offensive
<ubot5> Goone swearing offensive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Goone> THEN YOUR MOML RECORDED US AND PUT IT ON YOUPRN
<david_-_-> Assid: lol i wish i knew it did not work before i installed the 64 bit haha.
<Brent^> _Deejay_: sorry, I left to try something I found but it didn't work. I installed "bcm43xx-fwcutter" through synaptic and it shows the names now but it can't connect
<ikonia> david_-_-: I'm searching for the work arounds
<AdrianStray1> ﻿'m trying to set up a network between my Vista Desktop and my Hardy Laptop.  Currently neither computer sees each other. I've followed the guides but I'm not having much luck.  I believe part of the problem lies in the workgroup.  Although I've set the same workgroup, the computers still don't see each other.
<Assid> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/icedtea-java-on-64-bit-sidux-64-bit-615288/ -- related
 * simplynam disappointed with very first install of ubuntu
<BuriedDreams> Hey, I've been searching all over trying to find out how to do this... How can I completely hide toolbars so that there isn't that annoying strip of it showing... and if possible, how to change it's response rate.
<ikonia> simplynam: we heard you say you where dissapointed - you don't need to keep saying it
<ikonia> simplynam: this is a support channel for questions/answers only
<patty> ikonia, after going to shell ,with repair option i install linux generic
 * BuriedDreams is loving his first install of ubuntu :P
<patty> was able to boot
<simplynam> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> patty: so it's something specific to the kernel version
<ikonia> BuriedDreams: don't fuel it please.
<binarycortex> does anyone know how to move items on the panel
<ikonia> binarycortex: right click on them, select "move"
<jbroome__> binarycortex: right click, move
<dsehl> yes binary, u have to right click, and unlock the item, then right click and move
<_eMaX_> anyone here using eclipse on hardy/compiz?
<patty> but i was wondering if there is any option to get rid of that without recompiling the whole kernel without pae
<algyz> binarycortex:  just right click on them, you'll see
<binarycortex> move not available as an option
<ikonia> patty: ar eyou confident it's pae ?
<dsehl> binary "unlock" first is what they meant :P
<binarycortex> move is greyed out
<patty> yes
<patty> desktop work fine
<ikonia> patty: thats compiled in, so not, not really
<binarycortex> beautiful thanks
<Mattevt> I'm not having a good time with Firefox beta 3, which came with Hardy. What, if any, is the terminal line for the last stable release of firefox?
<doolph> If I clone my hard disk, and put it on another computer with another motherboard, another cpu, etc will it work?
<dsehl> no probs ))
<ikonia> Mattevt: the firefox 2 package exists in the repos
<ikonia> Mattevt: you can install that if you wish
<patty> and server wok fine on a server hardware
<AdrianStray1> Helping setting up a network? Anyone?
<ubutom> firefox keeps crashin because of me clicking on youtube videos. libflashsupport is installed. anybody else share this experience? Though it doesn't happen all the time
<dsehl> doolph, under linux or windows?
<ikonia> doolph: depends on the hardware
<ata4ix> anybody knows why after installing vsftpd 2.0.6-1 under ubuntu (and configure my /etc/vsftpd.conf), after this - anonymous login to my ftp and put some files to incoming, but this files have rw- --- ---, and not rw- r-- r--... i try to set *umask but this param is modified only for folders but not for files. why?... what is wrong?
<soon> Using Pidgin - how do I connect to more than one server ?!? I have two IRC servers in my accounts list, but only this one connects ....
<ingo> hallo all! i installed hardy on a "macbook core duo". at boot-time it says "i8042.c: No Controller found" and the graphic is _very_ slow in composited mode" - please: how can i fix this???
<ikonia> ata4ix: umask on the file system ?
<ThatsNotJack> processes by the name of kacpid and kacpid_notify are hogging up 90% of my cpu, but I can't kill them.  any ideas?
<jbroome__> doolph: it should work w/o much trouble.  Much easier than moving a win hdd to another machine
<ata4ix> ikonia, what?
<egc> one last question: the monospace font in my terminal seems to render less clear clearly on hardy then gutsy...any suggestions?  ( i have subpixel smoothing (lcd) on )
<bazhang> ubutom: how many tabs how much ram
<ynef> mother of god... 1517 people in here :-) incredible
<patty> ikonia: so do you know where to disable it in kernel , i dont want read all the option in the kernel
<Mattevt> ikonia, could you direct me on how to access this...I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, and I'm learning.
<beniamino> my machine running hardy always has a "you need to reboot" icon in the top-right corener of the gnome desktop. how can i get rid of it? i've rebooted several times
<simplynam>  i am facing the problem of blank loading and shutdown screen with Ubuntu 7.10?? it loads very slow
<ikonia> ata4ix: is the file system mask on the file system (outside of ftp) set
<ubutom> bazhang: about 10, 1GB
<dsehl> doolph > if the hardware is somewhat similar yes, if u give me more details i could tell ya a good guess )
<ikonia> patty: it's in the .config for the kernel at build time, you'd have to recompile it
<bazhang> ubutom: this is with compiz running?
<ubutom> bazhang: no
<ikonia> Mattevt: open synaptic, search for firefox and you'll see the firefox2 package (ff2 I think it's called) click indstall
<brebs> ThatsNotJack: Those are kernel processes. If that helps.
<patty> ikonia : well i think i have no choice :(
<Mattevt> excellent thanks!
<ikonia> patty: why do you need the server kernel ?
<jcoiron> Hi
<doolph> well ok
<ata4ix> ikonia, хмм... yes. on /incoming dir i set rwx rwx rwx
<ubutom> bazhang: it just crashes the whole firefox occasionally when it loads a video
<bazhang> ubutom: that many tabs no wonder; especially with a gb of ram
<ikonia> patty: whats wrong with the generic kernel, your running this on a laptop arn't you ?
<plurt> anyone know how to activate anti-aliasing on the visual effects?
<silviuz> ciao ragazzo
<ThatsNotJack> brebs: right, acpi power management I believe, but I can't figure out how to kill them
<laeg> how do i check if i'm using an x86-64 kernel please?
<silviuz> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi con ubuntu
<ThatsNotJack> brebs: I already stopped the acpi service, but that didn't keep the processes from starting
<ikonia> laeg: uname -a
<bazhang> !it | silviuz
<ubot5> silviuz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<laeg> ikonia: ty
<ingo> i installed hardy on a "macbook core duo". at boot-time it says "i8042.c: No Controller found" and the graphic is _very_ slow in composited mode" - please: how can i fix this???
<ata4ix> ikonia, or i must set something else?
<engywook> My usb mouse seems to be randomly hanging. Any idea how to fix it?(8.04 and 7.10)
<ikonia> ata4ix: thinking....
<patty> yes , i get a laptop brand new with a screen broken for peanut
<brebs> ThatsNotJack: I'd google for your hardware, see if anyone's got it working in Linux. Maybe blacklist the ACPI kernel modules, to stop them from loading.
<ubutom> bazhang: never had problems with it before.... today i didnt even have sound, then i installed libflashsupport, now i have sound, but the occasional crash
<patty> so i will use it as PDC
<ikonia> patty: so why do you want the server kernel
<jbroome__> ingo: if no one has answered, chances are no one knows
<Assid> david_-_-: any luck?
<ikonia> patty: the generic kernel is meant for desktop hardwre
<ikonia> patty: or "home user" hardware
<bazhang> ubutom: have you tried without libflashsupport?
<ikonia> patty: the generic will suit a laptop better
<ikonia> patty: also why do you want the "server" version
<egc> i think i found my answer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-terminal/+bug/190848
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 190848 in xft "font in terminal does not resemble font in preview" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> patty: the desktop OS will work better on the laptop and act as a great server
<patty> ikonia , ok then great , i will edit grub to boot by default on generic
<patty> thx
<simplynam> my problem is may be with xorg.conf
<david_-_-> Assid:  i think so but i rly do not know what i am doing
<ubutom> bazhang: without i just dont have any sound with flash videos... thats.... not so good ;-)
<ikonia> patty: you may want to consider using teh ubuntu desktop product
<david_-_-> Assid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<Assid> david_-_-: so its working?
<dsehl> anyone else not geet an answer to their question?
<koomber1664> this probably isn't an appropriate question but:  Is there an Ubuntu discussion channel?  I don't really have any problems, but I'd like to find out more about this system (BTW It's so awesome, even my GF likes it over windows.  But she no get root)
<Darknezz> i got a question. when i go to my network and go to a computer. i see all the computers and 2 of them work fine. i can see admin$ c$ and all other shared files. but one of the computers on the network when i go into it it displays nothing while i do have files shared. i can get into the files if i manually type in the folder after the / but it does not display anything on the main page. the printer i want to install is also on this
<Darknezz>  computer and so i cant set up the printer on this computer without figuring this problem out. anyone have any suggestions?
<bazhang> ubutom: what about choosing alsa for system sound
<ikonia> dsehl: as you can see people are really busy
<patty> ikonia, i dont want graphical interface
<ata4ix> ikonia, or i must set the umask in the /etc/fstab on mounting my ext3 partition?
<simplynam> anyone tell me how to edit xorg.conf
<jbroome__> koomber1664: check out #ubuntu-offtopic
<patty> useless for the purpose
<laeg> ikonia: i don't see the string x86-64 in the output of uname -a | does this mean i'm not using it?
<ikonia> koomber1664: this is ubuntu support and there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<ata4ix> ikonia, and set for they umask for rw- r-- r--?
<eternal_p> anyone gotten a gmail drive to work under HH without requiring root permissions to access it?
<ikonia> patty: ok, so disable X
<ubutom> bazhang:  how can i do that, for the plugin?
<ikonia> laeg: show me the output of uname -a
<david_-_-> Assid: if u do not mind joining me in room #wwed so we do not flood the chan here i need help installing the stuff on that site. if u do not mind.
<ikonia> simplynam: open it with a text editor
<dsehl> Darknezz : is there a firewall on that pc u r trying to connect to?
<patty> ikonia , then ebox will run fine on the desktop version ?
<ikonia> patty: sure
<patty> i dont want to put webmin
<Assid> david_-_-: hrmm complicated.. i think i might start telling people to stick to 32bit
<bazhang> ubutom: system preferences sound is set to autodetect?
<patty> oh ok great thhanks for your help
<simplynam> ikonia i am unable to interpret this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/132716
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 132716 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "LVDSBiosNativeMode must be turned off on Radeon 7500 Mobile (regression)" [High,Fix released]
<draginxx> WHy does my FF crash a lot when using Flash?
<Tux2K8> ﻿draginxx : I wish I could answer that.
<ubutom> bazhang: yes
<Darknezz> dsehl: besides windows xp default firewall
<Darknezz> dsehl: no
<jcoiron> I'm in hell : I have a server with 3 disk. Mandrake9.2 is on the first disk. I installed Ubuntu 8.04 server on the second disk (+ grub), and now when I boot on my Mandrake disk I have : "Kernel panic : FS: Unable to mount root FS on 08:02". I have a meeting with my boss and other co-worker tomorow 14:00 ! I'm really in hell, can somebody help ?
<bazhang> ubutom: that is where you change it to alsa
<NeoGeo64> HELP someone... I am trying to set my time to automatically sync to the Ubuntu time server.  However, everytime I try to set it to automatic it says I need to install and activate NTP.  Upon further investigation, synaptic says I have NTP.  What can I do?
<draginxx> Tux2K8, which Flash plugin is best to use with FF? In your opinion..?
<ikonia> jcoiron: not really appropriate for ubuntu to support
<ubutom> bazhang: okayyy, so i can remove libflashsupport?
<ikonia> NemesisD: is ntpd active ?
<NeoGeo64> ikonia:  How can I check?
<bazhang> ubutom: see if that does it with alsa
<jcoiron> ikonia: well it happenned because I installed Ubuntu :/
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: use a process viewer and look for ntpd
<Tux2K8> ﻿draginxx : I use the regular one, not the Gnash
<NeoGeo64> ikonia:  I am able to update the system time to sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<simplynam> anybody tell me how to resolve this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/132716
<NemesisD> hi all, i upgraded my EEE to hardy last night and it's driving me mad. it keeps starting with bulletproof X11 at 640x480 rather than 800x480, regardless of what i put in xorg.conf
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 132716 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "LVDSBiosNativeMode must be turned off on Radeon 7500 Mobile (regression)" [High,Fix released]
<ikonia> jcoiron: probably because your slackware menu.lst requires more dtail to boot, view the slackware menu.lst and compare it agaist your slaceware entry in ubuntus menus.lst
<Wyleyrabbit> I just installed a new icon theme into ubuntu, and it seems to work for icons on the desktop and in the top panel, but it doesn't seem to work in Nautilus. Is this a bug, or did I do something wrong?
<bazhang> ubutom: I have to step away for a while--the other fine folks can help out
<MrBill> I've just booted off the Hardy disc on my laptop, and recieved a prompt telling me that there is a restricted driver for my wireless card, I have the driver enabled, but can't figure out how to get online from this point. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I can't figure out how to search for access points in my area.
<Hammer89> is 8.04 officially supported on this channel now?
<jovitosg> hello people. i want to know witch is te best linux software to make backups
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: that has nothing to do with what I asked you to check
<jovitosg> do you know?
<ikonia> jovitosg: personal preferences
<ubutom> bazhang: youtube crashed it again :-/
<ikonia> !backup
<ubot5> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<NeoGeo64> ikonia, System Monitor doesn't show NTP running.
<jcoiron> ikonia: it 's a mandrake9.2, I would like to get the original lilo back
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: the process is "ntpd"
<elektronik123456> !help
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<idyllic> Hi, i can't strace firefox or any process. I got the following output:  read(xx,xxx,xxx )= -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) where xx is just int or hex number
<Mattevt> so i tried to install firefox 2 through synaptic...but when I open it...it's still 3 beta 5
<ikonia> jcoiron: ok - re-install lilio - but be aware you'll lose grub to boot ubuntu
<jovitosg> i dont understand
<simplynam> bye to all
<jovitosg> cn you be more expecific?
<jcoiron> is there a way to undo everything the ubuntu installer did ??
<ikonia> Mattevt: your still launching firefox3 - you need to find the binary for firefox 2
<jovitosg> can
<ikonia> jcoiron: no
<StarServ`82459> ciao
<StarServ`82459> !list
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<idyllic> Hi, i can't strace firefox or any process. I got the following output:  read(xx,xxx,xxx )= -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) where xx is just int or hex number
<laeg> ikonia: Linux 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> laeg: 32bit kernel
<NeoGeo64> How can I start NTPD?
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd start
<Intangir> hello
<Intangir> im trying to get apt-get to work over a proxy
<Intangir> and having no luck..
<Mattevt> OK, where's that. sorry for the trouble.
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: I told you where to find the guide
<Intangir> its trying to use the proxy PORT i gave as the proxy address
<ikonia> Mattevt: no idea off the top of my head
<ikonia> !info ff2
<ubot5> Package ff2 does not exist in gutsy
<laeg> ikonia: ty
<Intangir> so its failing to connect to 9999:80
<Intangir> instead of localhost:9999
<rippedchicken> hi hello everyone
<NeoGeo64> ikonia,
<NeoGeo64> tony@linux:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd start
<NeoGeo64> sudo: /etc/init.d/ntpd: command not found
<rippedchicken> can someone help me?
<jcoiron> ikonia: I don't mind loosing grub, I know how to get it back, but I don't know how to get lilo back, I mean the lilo configured to boot my mandrake
<ikonia> NeoGeo64: I told you where to get the guide
<NeoGeo64> ikonia, I read the guide , it didnt help
<NeoGeo64> =(
<NeoGeo64> it didnt address this
<ikonia> jcoiron: your lilo config sould be fine on your mandriake box, so chroot your mandrake install and re-install lilo
<kesi> hi all: just updated to hh and now my theme won't stick.  It's one of the ones in themes-extras and it works when I apply it and applies to all windows.  However, when I close a window and reopen it or reboot the machine, the theme is set back to default.   Any ideas?  It's really annoying.
<IndyGunFreak> jcoiron: so just get grub back, and put in your mandriva entry
<Brent^> ﻿I have a Broadcom BCM4306 and so far from some guides I've found I managed to get it to show the wireless access points around me. However I have yet yo be able to CONNECT to any of them. Is there something I'm missing or that I have to do? (installed bcm43xx-fwcutter to get this far)
<Mattevt> I downloaded ff2 from the website, but I'm straight from windows...so i don't know how to install it from the package manager.
<Assid> why cant we get proper 64bit support on flash + java?
<andrer> anyone familiar with clustering? what could be a cause for nodes not showing up on system-config-cluster (the cluster seems to be working fine, even migrating services with clusvcadm, but not on the GUI)
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jcoiron> ikonia: well, I'll try, thanks for your help
<idyllic> Hi, i can't strace firefox or any process. I got the following output:  read(xx,xxx,xxx )= -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) where xx is just int or hex number
<ikonia> jcoiron: welcome
<ubutom> grr, crashed again :-(
<ikonia> Assid: speak to adobe
<rippedchicken> has anyone installed virtual box or vmware on hardy?
<exebat> Hi guys!
<nathan42100> hey exebat
<kesi> Brent^, are you using HH?
<ikonia> rippedchicken: many people - do you ahve a question
<Intangir> is anyone here using apt-get over a proxy?
<Assid> ikonia: but if we can make swfdec and gnash.. why cant we make 64 bit versions of those
<IndyGunFreak> rippedchicken: i imagine lots.
<Brent^> kesi: yes
<zackyramone> hey guys i used to have 1152x768 resolution and now it suddenly changed to 800x600
<rippedchicken> sorry
<ikonia> Assid: there are 64bit versions - they are reverse engineerd not %100 compatiable
<exebat> nathan42100, can i a sk you a question mate?
<Mattevt> Hardy
<IndyGunFreak> Assid: your question is really better taken up w/ adobe, not here in the channel
<jovitosg> do you know witch is te best linux software to make backups?
<nathan42100> exebat, depends
<ikonia> jovitosg: I told you - thats a personal preference read the links from ubotu5
<Assid> hrmm
<kesi> Brent^, Use the Broadcom B43 driver under Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ikonia> !backup | jovitosg
<ubot5> jovitosg: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: you should have the latest version of firefox then
<Mattevt> right
<IndyGunFreak> the latest is the 3.0b5
<Mattevt> I don't want that
<StarServ`82459> ciao
<StarServ`82459> !list
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<idyllic> Hi, i can't strace firefox or any process. I got the following output:  read(xx,xxx,xxx )= -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) where xx is just int or hex number
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: oh you want FF2?
<Mattevt> it's 3 beta 5 I want last stable version
<BuriedDreams> Hey, I've been searching all over google and throughout my computer and config editor trying to find out how to do this... How can I completely hide toolbars so that there isn't that annoying strip of it showing, I know how to set it to autohide that's not what I'm looking for... and if possible, how to change it's response rate.
<eth01> then just remove ff3 and install ff2.
<ikonia> Mattevt: thats 2
<kesi> Brent^, Make sure "Enabled" is checked and that you are connected to the Internet over a LAN connection
<exebat> nathan42100, i am sitting and trying to find the /etc/sysconfig/secrutiry file that exists in suse and redhat but dont seems to exist in ubuntu and ide?
<eth01> sudo apt-get install firefox2 (iirc)
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: if i'm not mistaken remove ff3 from synaptic, then reinstall 2 from the package manager
<nathan42100> exebat, can't help you there
<faemir> anyone know a program that can edit pdfs?
<exebat> nathan42100, okey thx mate :D
<kesi> faemir, there are some listed in apt-get. use the Add/Remove GUI and search for PDF's.
<Mattevt> how do I install something from the package manager...there's no .exe like in windows
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: i think evince does.. but don't hold me to that.
<ikonia> Mattevt: I explained that to you earlier
<Brent^> kesi: didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: system/admin/synaptic package manager
<kesi> Brent^, what didn't work about it?  Is that one showing 'Enabled' and 'In use'?
<faemir> kesi: i'm not in ubuntu.
<exebat> Any other who know where the security file is that was in /etc/sysconfig/secutiry in suse and redhat.. need to set paraniod permissions on my syste,
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: it shouldn't require yuou to download anything from firefox.com
<ikonia> exebat: what do you want to set ?
<nathan42100> after I upgraded to 8.04 its been one thing I had to fix after another, which is a pain because i'm not an expert user. First, the login screen virtual resolution got really screwed up. Second, firefox didn't know what to open txt files with and it took me 30 minutes to find the gedit binary. Third firefox crashes ever 15 minutes (about, depending on how often i open a gmail window). Fourth, i was told that the flash always
<nathan42100> on top but in firefox would be fixed in ff3 and 8.04. still no fix. Now I can't mount a partition the same way I used to, with mount options mounting it to a specific place. Can anyone help me with my last problem?
<exebat> nathan42100, worked with linux a long time?
<nathan42100> exebat, no
<kesi> faemir, then why ask in the ubuntu channel?
<Brent^> kesi: yes. I still can't connect to the internet through the access points though
<Mattevt> OK, I'm sorry, I meant...I downloade the package from the firefox website and it's sitting on my desktop...but when I open it, there's no setup.exe etc. like I'm used to.
<nathan42100> toyed with it a LONG time ago
<nathan42100> but I like it now
<ikonia> nathan42100: just list the problem you want fixing - not the whole story
<kesi> Brent^, can you see them?
<Brent^> kesi: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: are you listening?.. i just told you what to do, first, delete that file youd ownloaded, its useless
<Mattevt> I'll try uninstalling 3, and then reinstalling 2
<ikonia> Mattevt: thats nothing like what I told you to do
<exebat> ikonia, Paraniod permissions in a file called security that is suppose to be in /etc/sysconfig/security but i cant find it
<faemir> IndyGunFreak: okay, if only evince was cross platform :(
<zackyramone> hey guys i used to have 1152x768 resolution and now it suddenly changed to 800x600
<ikonia> exebat: that doesn't exist in ubuntu
<cgentry72> is there a way to make an image cd of my ubuntu system. i've heard of something like makelivecd?
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: hmm, i was thinking evince was in the repos
<kesi> Brent^, have you rebooted since updating the driver?   Sounds Windows-like, but worked for me.
<exebat> nathan42100, newbie like me :D
<IndyGunFreak> !info evince
<ubot5> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 5732 kB
<faemir> I know what evince is ;)
<OllieA> sillynam: Still stuck?
<Mattevt> yes I apologize...I downloaded the package before I came on here. i'll be back with my results...thanks for the help.
<exebat> ikonia, any toher way to set permission on the system paraniod like in suse and redhat?
<lgolebio> czy u was też skype nie łączy się z serwerem ?
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: good luck
<idyllic> Hi, i can't strace firefox or any process. I got the following output:  read(xx,xxx,xxx )= -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable) where xx is just int or hex number
<nathan42100> I can't mount a partition the way I used to like in 7.10 with the mount options in properties. now it doesn't mount the same way and I can't change it because the mount options tab in properties has disappeared. anyone know where it went?
<faemir> IndyGunFreak: me and a friend want to edit a pdf together, and he's on windows.
<mrichman> What's the difference between "desktop" and "alternate" install media?
<faemir> you see thje predicament?
<ikonia> exebat: what do you actually want to achieve
 * IndyGunFreak predicts Mattevt will be back in 5min
<balle_> just tried to install my nvidia drivers via envy, it did not work sadly, ubuntu will still not detect my card. but now i have the nvidia conf. in my administration menu, does anyone know if this makes me any closer to actually installing the card or should i just go with the non-proprietary software?
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: oh ok.. i was wonderign what you meant
<ygor> guys..does any1 know how to reset a notebook toshibas BIOS?
<kesi> Anyone else having the problem that themes won't stick in HH?
<ikonia> !envy | balle_
<ubot5> balle_: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: what about openoffice, doesn't it edit pdf?
<immesys_> hey guys, I'm borrowing a laptop from a friend of mine and I know its got ATI graphics but I don't know exactly what kind. How do I tell what I got?
<Flannel> mrichman: The desktop is a liveCD, and uses Ubiquity installer to install, Alternate CD is text-only and provides more options for installation.  They both can install the desktop system (and an identical one at that)
<ikonia> ygor: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<faemir> IndyGunFreak: I can't find import, only export.
<Brent^> kesi: like 3 times now, but it hasn't been showing that box in that hardware screen till now
<mrichman> Flannel: Should I just download the DVD image then?
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: hm, ok.. sorry, i'm all out of ideas then.. i've not ever tried to find a windows prog. to do that.
<Brent^> so maybe it'll work this time
<faemir> IndyGunFreak: ok, thanks anyway.
<exebat> ikonia, there is suppose to be 3 security levels in linux easy, secure and paraniod, that effexts all users and the hole system,
<ozzloy> why can't i take a screen shot of totem?
<kesi> Brent^, well if you just checked it, and installed the hardware, reboot and see if you can connect.
<ikonia> exebat: thats selinux normally
<eternal_p> ikonia: I don't think ubuntu supports selinux
<ikonia> eternal_p: I know it doesn't
<balle_> ikonia: in other words... no, well this has been the last i will deal with the proprietary software then, can anyone reccomend the non-proprietary software then
<cgentry72> is there a way to make an image cd of my ubuntu system. i've heard of something like makelivecd?
<Flannel> faemir: packages.ubuntu.com will allow you to search just like in Synaptic (well, a little bit more simplified), searching "pdf" in descriptions, I've found half a dozen things that claim/sound like they can edit, it'd just be a matter of picking one that you want to try first.  Let me know if you need actual package names if you can't find them
<nathan42100> anyone?
<ikonia> balle_: what ????
<kesi> Brent^, are the networks WPA or WEP?  Can you connect to non-encrypted ones/
<faemir> Flannel: it's not for ubuntu though
<nathan42100> ikonia, I can't mount a partition the way I used to like in 7.10 with the mount options in properties. now it doesn't mount the same way and I can't change it because the mount options tab in properties has disappeared. anyone know where it went?
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: what are you talking about?
<Flannel> mrichman: DVD is Alternate + Desktop + Additional packages in the disc repository (expanded Alternate CD).  You don't need the DVD if all you want is to install Ubuntu.
<faemir> I just thought that there are the most amount of active helpful people in here than the others channels I'm in, so I asked here.
<ikonia> nathan42100: ask the channel, people will help when they can, rather than ask a random individual
<Brent^> kesi: unencrypted
<faemir> Or is that against the rules? :P
<exebat> ikonia, maybe it is suse and redhat specifik files?
<rama_su> anyone know of a good font back for ubuntu?
<Flannel> faemir: Then you're in the wrong channel.  You may try #ubuntu-offtopic, or some other more appropriate channel
<rama_su> !fonts
<ubot5> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mohsen00> hi
<ikonia> exebat: selinux is not setup on ubuntu
<nathan42100> ikonia, i tried, no one even said no, I can't help you. No one replied
<Assid> Flannel: dvd install lets you do raid and stuff?
<balle_> indygunfreak: well, i am asking if the non-proprietary drivers for nvidia is any good, though it was very badly phrased
<faemir> Flannel: but this applies to all linux distros, so it's not offtopic.
<exebat> ikonia, Okey thx mate
<ikonia> nathan42100: people will reply if they can help, they won't tell you they can't help
<kesi> Brent^,  have you tried another network?
<faemir> Just because it's not specific only to ubuntu doesn't make it offtopic afaik.
<nathan42100> I can't mount a partition the way I used to like in 7.10 with the mount options in properties. now it doesn't mount the same way and I can't change it because the mount options tab in properties has disappeared. anyone know where it went?
<IndyGunFreak> balle_: i'm not really sure, i jus use the one in restricted driver, it works fine.
<ckin2001> exebat - look at apparmor, i think
<kesi> faemir, that's exactly what offtopic implies
<Assid> Flannel: ?
<NemesisD> anyone? bulletproof x keeps forcing me into 640*480 even if the xorg.conf says 800*480
<dubby> hey anyone do you know if mozilla uses libpng?
<Brent^> kesi: there are no other networks in this area
<Flannel> faemir: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support related issues only, not general linux ones, or even discussions 'about' ubuntu
<ikonia> NemesisD: bulletproof x ?
<Flannel> Assid: DVD has debian installer and ubiquity available, so yes.
<Brent^> kesi: nope reboot didn't work
<balle_> IndyGunFrak: well okay, i feel like i have tried everything on the restricted ones, and almost decided to give up, i have tried making it work for weeks now
<kesi> Brent^, well in order to rule out another problem, you might want to go somewhere that there is.  Can you reboot the wireless router that you are trying to connect to?
<Assid> hrmm k
<cgentry72> is there a way to make an image cd of my ubuntu system. i've heard of something like makelivecd?
<Mattevt> OK, rad...I uninstalled 3 beta 5...tried installing 2, now I have neither. My ineptness is funny even to me, so I don't mind if you laugh. I'm brand new to linux as of yesterday, just thought I'd give it a try.
<eTiger13_> how do i add myself to a group from a command line?
<engywook> balle_: what card have you got?
<BuriedDreams> How can I completely hide toolbars so that there isn't that annoying strip of it showing, I know how to set it to autohide that's not what I'm looking for... and if possible, how to change it's response rate.
<k20a> where i do select which monitor i am using on hardy?
<ikonia> Mattevt: how did you install 2
<exebat> ckin2001, yeah i am studing Linux/opensource in unuversity but we use suse in school and i like ubuntu more i guess i havet to do this in schoo, then :D
<Flannel> Assid: but, 4G vs 700M is quite a bit of overhead if all you're trying to do is install.  Grab the alternate CD instead
<balle_> engywook: nvidia 6600 go
<facundo_> hi
<facundo_> does anyone knows a nice and *simple* video editor for Ubuntu?
<Assid> Flannel: gotta distrib them .. so its alrite.. people dont like text installers anymore
<engywook> balle_: 7.10?
<Assid> Flannel: and i need them to try it
<Brent^> kesi: it isn't the router, I'm connected with a different computer to that router right now and it works fine. I tried connecting to another network that's across the street but that didn't work either
<jbroome__> facundo_: what have you tried that you didn't like?
<balle_> engywook: no 8.10
<Mattevt> package manager --> clicked on firefox-2 marked for install...clicked apply.
<ikonia> Mattevt: perfect
<faemir> Flannel: and what if I didn't get a reply in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nathan42100> i can't believe that NO ONE can answer my question. its not like its hard
<Flannel> Assid: You can't do RAID in ubiquity, even on the DVD.  You'll need to go text for that, whehter on the DVD or the alternate CD
<ikonia> Mattevt: so if you launch the firefox now, what happens
<balle_> engywook: didn't work in 7.10 either or 6.60
<engywook> balle_: did you install envyng or whatever it was called?
<k20a> since upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 now i can't find where i select which monitor i am using
<ikonia> nathan42100: your attitude is not helping people respond
<dubby> hey anyone I have a thing set up to tell me if something i am running has found vulnerability, and anyway i was reading http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/28770 about libpng, and that the newest on the site is not vulnerable, but on the site i downloaded their package, made it alien, and it installed a libpng3 when the one used by ubuntu is a libpng12-0
<eTiger13_> how do i add myself to a group from a command line?
<Flannel> faemir: You should ask elsewhere.  But, I know for a fact you haven't asked in -offtopic
<zionpsyfer> BuriedDreams:  You may have a better chance of getting an answer if you include the name of the program in your question.  Openoffice toolbars are different from those in kde and gnome.
<balle_> engywook: yep, did not work either
<facundo_> jbroome_: i just need to add some bars, to hide my personal data from a video recorded with gtk-record-my-desktop
<faemir> Flannel: I never said I had.
<IndyGunFreak> k20a: what graphics device?
<balle_> engywook: i have tried manually installing everything, nothing works..
<jbroome__> nathan42100: if it's so easy, then find the answer yourself
<Anza> hi, one question, do you know why this appears like that? the "(invalid encoging)" thing, i uploaded and screenshot in here that way anyone could see: http://www.zshare.net/image/11275530d4724989/
<ikonia> dubby: what is the point of what your posting
<kesi> Brent^, I would still recommend rebooting the router if you have access.   Have you tried connecting to the other network since installing the B43 driver?
<engywook> balle_: what does lspci|grep VGA say?
<nathan42100> i'm just gunna leave before I become too much of an a**hole
<Mattevt> before hand I had clicked firefox-3 marked for uninstall clicked apply and it uninstalled 3 things. When I open firefox I get this: ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<faemir> Flannel: I think that perhaps the rules should be changed in any case, but thanks for the info
<cgentry72> i want to make a livecd/backup of my ubuntu system. is that possible?
<Flannel> faemir: Just because you don't get an answer somewhere else, doesn't give you the right to disturb arbitrary channels
<Brent^> kesi: just tried both of those, neither worked
<balle_> engywook: well, a bit since i've looked in it i will pastebin it for you if you want
<k20a> cgentry use remastery
<scrambledegg> chaos in here xD
<ikonia> scrambledegg: stick with it
<mrichman> Anyone here using Netgear WG111v2 on 8.04 ??
<cgentry72> k20a, thanks
<engywook> balle_: the line I wrote should only be one line
<k20a> indy: i am trying to select my monitor
<ikonia> mrichman: instead of that - why not just tell us YOUR problem
<facundo_> i tried Avidemux and Kino, but didn't worked for this task
<IndyGunFreak> cgentry72: it is, try google..
<engywook> balle_: it will filter the other stuff out
<mrichman> ikonia: Just wanted to see if it works yet? I've had to resort to Fedora
<kesi> Brent^, Don't know what to tell you then... you could try setting a static IP to see if it's a DHCP problem
<IndyGunFreak> k20a: if you're not gonna say my whole name, don't bother typing indy
<ata4ix> ikonia, no ideas about vsftpd?
<balle_> engywook: lspci then what sry?
<k20a> oh k
<ikonia> ata4ix: not at the moment
<engywook> lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> ata4ix: the mask /should/ work
<IndyGunFreak> k20a: so you have two monitors, correct?
<BuriedDreams> How can I completely hide the gnome desktop toolbars so that there isn't that annoying strip of it showing, I know how to set it to autohide that's not what I'm looking for... and if possible, how to change it's response rate.
<Flannel> Assid: At least, I believe Ubiquity can't still do RAID and other things like that (LVM for instance).  I may be wrong as of Hardy, as I haven't completely updated my mind yet.
<k20a> indygunfreak: no i just have one and now all i see on hardy is autodetect for the monitor
<balle_> engywook: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] (rev a2)
<Mattevt> right now I don't have a working internet browser
<ikonia> Mattevt: well done
<k20a> indygunfreak: and the autodetect does nothing..i am looking for where i can manual select which monitor
<engywook> balle_: okay, then I don't know, guess you'll have to google it
<achandrashekar> curious to know if anyone has played around with ubuntu-mobile. Specifically what type of hardware will it load on?
<scrambledegg> BuriedDreams: right click on it, and click remove ??
<ikonia> achandrashekar: not really out yet
<KRF> k20a, indy<tab>
<IndyGunFreak> k20a: if you only have 1 monitor, there's not much to select
<Beererde> hi. i updated to version 8, and now /boot/grub/menu.lst ist gone!?!? the whole grub directory is missing!?
<balle_> engywook: aight, thx anyway
<achandrashekar> ikonia: i see...i just saw it on the website..and was curious about hardware support..
<BuriedDreams> scrambledegg: Nah, I want it to autohide completely
<david_-_-> is there a #game or world of warcraft channel?
<engywook> need to reboot again, damn usbmouse.
<ikonia> Beererde: ls -al /boot doesn't exist ?
<brebs> Beererde: mount /boot ?
<Mattevt> Ok, thank you...I guess. is there a terminal line that will just get 3 beta 5 back on my computer?
<scrambledegg> BuriedDreams: file a bug report then
<Flannel> david_-_-: #winehq may be able to help
<k20a> before on 7.10 i could manual select which monitor it is that i am using now it doesn't
<ata4ix> ikonia, anyway 10x!
<ikonia> ata4ix: sorry
<Beererde> ikonia: brebs: /boot does exist. but no subdir grub
<soundray> BuriedDreams: have a look at the extra settings you can make under /apps/panel in gconf-editor
<MrBill> How do I search for wireless networks around me? I have the driver for my wireless card installed, but I'm not sure how to get online from this point.
<facundo_> jbroome__ : i tried  Avidemux and Kino, but didn't worked for this task
<ikonia> Beererde: how did you boot your system then
<BuriedDreams> soundray: thanks
<Beererde> ikonia: i don't know!?
<ikonia> Beererde: is /boot a seperate partition ?
<Jack_Sparrow> engywook no need to reboot to get the mouse back
<soundray> BuriedDreams: specifically "panel-minimized-size"
<Beererde> ikonia: the menu was as always
<david_-_-> Flannel: thanks
<brebs> Beererde: Run "mount /boot"
<facundo_> jbroome__: i just need to add some bars, to hide my personal data from a video recorded with gtk-record-my-desktop
<Beererde> brebs: not in mtab
<shonen> is there a complete howto on getting xen working with hardy as the host operating system yet?
<ikonia> Beererde: it won't be
<ikonia> Beererde: its fstab
<ikonia> Beererde: not mtab
<brane_> its 9 pm
<Beererde> ikonia: i meant not in fstab
<IndyGunFreak> facundo_: could you just delete the bars?
<kesi> MrBill, there should be an icon near the clock that, when clicked on, lists the networks
<achandrashekar> any ppc guys here?--the other channel is a bit thin, i need help with compiz on 8.04 install, with ATI card.
<ikonia> Beererde: is it s seperate partition yes/no
<Beererde> ikonia: no
<k20a> whats a good dock for gnome?
<brane_> no go to sleep its 9 pm !
<damaltor_> hi everybody. i want to set up a new system for my girlfriend ("linux looks sooo nice. windows sucks. i want it, and i want to learn it."). i want to use kubuntu, but should i use KDE4 or better not? how about stability?
<Mattevt> Whoa, nevermind...I have no idea why...but for some reason I open firefox and it's working. No bulls**t error lines or anything. thanks Ikonia and IndyGunFreak
<ikonia> Beererde: ok, so what's in /boot
<ikonia> Beererde: is the kernel images there
<Beererde> ikonia: the kernel files and initrd
<Beererde> ikonia: yes
<shonen> ?xen
<regis> hello, how do i remove the orphaned packages?
<IndyGunFreak> Mattevt: the joy of fixing somethign, when you have no clue what you done.. :)
<adamsad1> What's the command to change both my username and homename?
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor_ get a couple livecd's and try them out
<RyanPrior> Is there a program I can use to generate an image from a sound file? Like, the wave form?
<ikonia> Beererde: "sudo find / -name menu.lst -print 2>/dev/null"
<achandrashekar> damaltor_: I did this for my fiance but used the standard gnome distro...the reason being..all the google how to's refer to it.
<brane_> i buy PC with Nvidia 8500GT only for Ubuntu !!
<achandrashekar> dmaltor_: this way...it makes it "easier" to switch over.
<soundray> RyanPrior: audacity displays envelope curves for sounds
<Beererde> ikonia: /media/sda3/boot/grub/menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> whats the terminal command to add a new panel?
<Beererde> ikonia: aaah thx, i think i got my mistake
<RyanPrior> soundray: Can I get audacity to export that as a png or anything?
<ikonia> brane_: this is a support channel only, if you want to chatter #ubuntu -offtopic is available
<damaltor_> Jack_Sparrow: how buggy is kde4? anything known? what are the advantages? achandrashekar: i wanted to use kde, because thats what she liked most ;)
<Beererde> ikonia: i have an old 6.06 on my system which serves as boot part.
<k20a> how do i manual select display?
<soundray> RyanPrior: you can make a screenshot
<Assid> damaltor_: i;d wait
<balle_> hey, can anyone in here recommend the open-source drivers for the nvidia 6600 go, becuase i have worked on the restricted drivers for weeks now and can't get it to work?
<ikonia> Beererde: there you go, seperate boot parttiion
<ikonia> balle_: there are the nvidia closed ones, or the open "nv" ones - thats it
<Beererde> ikonia: yes.. but does not show up in mtab
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor_ I suggust you stick with kubuntu basic until you get a feel for how this all works
<ikonia> Beererde: no - it won't
<damaltor_> Assid: thanks, but why exactly?
<ikonia> Beererde: it's not the /boot partition for your system and it's fstab - not mtab
<MrBill> kesi - I only see an icon for my wired connection.....
<brane_> ok why my ECS KA3 MVP mobo wont boot with 8.04 and with 7.10 boot ??
<achandrashekar> damalto_r: I se...I cant think that it would be much different....the biggest thing is using the equivalent of network-manager to work right if you want "easy" wireless access/support. She is not willing to ifconfig anything.
<Beererde> ikonia: i meant it also does not show up with "# mount "
<kallej> Hi! I lost my NVidia driver in 8.04 how do I get it back?
<ikonia> Beererde: because it's not mounted
<eyeheartpi> hello...is there any way to make a speedlink sl6820 webcam work under ubuntu 8.04
<eyeheartpi> ?
<ikonia> kallej: how did you lose it
<Beererde> ikonia: i see...
<Assid> damaltor_: still to brand new.. has issues if you ask me
<Beererde> ikonia: yeah of course, only grub reads it.. ok thx !
<kesi> MrBill, if everything is installed correctly, both should be listed there.
<cgentry72> i can't find anything for creating a livecd for ubuntu :(
<RyanPrior> soundray: Thanks for the suggestion, but that's not the sort of tool I need unfortunately.
<achandrashekar> eyeheartpi: plug it in and check dmesg...what does it say?
<balle_> ikonia: the nouveau right? but has anyone had a good experience with? like that have worked and not the restricted ones?
<ikonia> balle_: nouveau ??? no idea what you mean, the driver is called "nv"
<NemesisD> anyone know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would just run through the keyboard section then exit?
<soundray> RyanPrior: what kind of graphical representation do you need?
<eyeheartpi> is there any way to make a speedlink sl6820 webcam work under ubuntu 8.04?
<MrBill> kesi - what all is included in "everything" being installed correctly? I simply booted off the disc, it told me that there was a driver for my wireless card, and then from there I was hoping to get online, but it seems there is more that I need to install or configure?
<balle_> ikonia: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<damaltor_> Jack_Sparrow: i use kubuntu by myself, but just for convinience. i know how it works and whats behind it, e.g. i have a console only debian server system set up by myself. i want to have an easy linux starter system, and i know kubuntu works fine and looks good, and is not too hard for starters. i just dont know if i ought to risk the new kde4
<kallej> ikonia: I finally managed to get in 8.04 after some tinkering. I shut down without restarting again. But now I restart and come in to low-res...
<damaltor_> Assid: well, thats what i thought too... ;)
<regis> anyone...common it's easy...i read man apt-get but without sucess
<kesi> MrBill, do you see any networks when you type 'iwlist scan' at the command prompt?
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor_ that is up to you.  I quit using kde years ago
<ikonia> balle_: they are new, and according to the status, very buggy
<eyeheartpi> anyone...i tried linux-projects but i could find only drivers for ubuntu 7.10
<achandrashekar> Jack_Sparrow: same here..
<kesi> Is anybody else having problems with themes in HH?  I can't get mine to stick past a reboot
<balle_> ikonia: okay then, what is this nv you are talking about?
<david_-_-> ikonia: now for some reason on any type of java video i have a big grey square with a play button even if its a picture how do i fix this?
<damaltor_> Jack_Sparrow: well, i used kde long time, now having it on one pc, a console system on server, and xfce on subnotebook. i still like kde though... ;)
<ikonia> balle_: its the driver called "nv" in xorg, its an open driver, quite poor though, limited 3d abilities
<eyeheartpi> anyone...do you know if there's any way to make a speedlink webcam work under ununtu 8.04?
<pancho_> pancho
<ikonia> david_-_-: I told you, your using the 64bit version, it has issues
<MrBill> kesi - wlan0 gives no scan results
<balle_> ikonia: well, it's better then none i guess, care to help me on how to enable it?
<shonen> is there a good writeup somewhere on using the KVM with hardy?
 * Assid makes a note - NO 64bit :(
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor_ Feel free to use whatever you like, but please avoid taking polls in here.  This is a support room.
<Assid> that sucks
<ikonia>  balle_ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - select the driver "nv"
<IndyGunFreak> !kvm
<ubot5> Factoid kvm not found
<david_-_-> ikonia: it was not like this ten min ago. it was actually great before i was messing around trying to get yahoo pool to work
<eyeheartpi> if anybody knows any other good resource to make a speedlink webcam work.. please tell me...
<achandrashekar> anyone experiencing strange bootup sequences? If i plug in the power on my laptop it will occasionally kernel panic during the boot sequence or complain of ACPI issues. This only started happening afer upgrade to 8.04
<balle_> ikonia: thx
<dubby> !info vnc
<ubot5> Package vnc does not exist in gutsy
<kesi> MrBill, does anything show up under
<dubby> !info vino
<soundray> Assid: I may be special, but 64bit works great for me. I never install anything else any more.
<ubot5> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 202 kB, installed size 2184 kB
<kallej> ikonia: do you mean me when writing balle_ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> IndyGunFreak Are you having a problem with kvm switch
<damaltor_> Jack_Sparrow: well, i didnt wnat a poll. i did want to know if there are known issues and if kde4 is as useful as it seems. thats not a poll.
<brane_> acpi=off
<ikonia> kallej: no
<amrik> achandrashekar: did you try booting with acpi=force or acpi=off?
<soundray> Assid: that includes Skype, Acrobat Reader and Flash
<Assid> soundray: you got java and flash working?
<eyeheartpi> i tried a version there but i could get only a strage green image..
<kesi> MrBill, System>Administration>Hardware drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: negative, i thought there was a factoid on kvm switches, i was wrong,s omeone else asked about them
<Assid> soundray: and java ?
<k20a> how do i select which display (monitor) i am using??
<achandrashekar> amrik: where how do i change this?
<Jack_Sparrow> damaltor_ it isnt a support question either..  discussions like that go to ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: there is - the databases are out of sync
<eyeheartpi> come on people...doesnt anybody use that kind of webcam?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: lots missing at the moment
<ikonia> !attitude | eyeheartpi
<ubot5> eyeheartpi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: oh ok.. well at least i know i'm not crazy...lol
<amrik> achandrashekar: I assume you have grub installed
<soundray> Assid: java I haven't tried, but if I had to, I would use the slightly older Blackdown java 1.4 that's still in the repos
<dupin> hi
<amrik> To turn ACPI off edit the /boot/grub/grub.conf file and add ``acpi=off'' at the end of the kernel (you can also try acipi=force)
<damaltor_> Jack_Sparrow: i dont think so. but maybe, this discussion goes to offtopic right now... so lets just leave it now.
<soundray> Assid: alternatively, I'd have a go at the 32bit plugin with nspluginwrapper
<eyeheartpi> ok...thanks..i just kept on posting to be sure that you guys can see my problem too... i dont demand support..i;m just asking ...
<amrik> achandrashekar: an even safer way would be to go to the grub menu and then hit 'e' to edit the grub line, and then manually add acpi=off/force just to test
<Assid> soundray: some people say the  32bit plugin + wrapper for java doesnt really work too well
 * IndyGunFreak things 64bit is awesome, even more so when you have to work harder to make 32bit stuff work! :)
<Flannel> eyeheartpi: 10-15 minutes is a good repeat rate.  People do see it, but if no one who is active knows, you've just gotta wait for osmeone who knows to wake up.
<Assid> IndyGunFreak: ?
<hwilde> can I open a visio .vsd file ?
<IndyGunFreak> Assid: sorry, poor sense of humor..
<eyeheartpi> ok...understood...sorry...i never entered an irc chatroom before...i'll try to do my best... sorry again
<soundray> david_-_-: I'll have to pop out for 10 min, but if you're still there later I'll try and help
<_lando_> You can check out Kivio (KDE) or Dia (GNOME), or even use OpenOffice's Draw depending on what you want.
<kesi> MrBill, I have to go but if you see a Broadcom b43 driver there, make sure it's enabled and in use.  Good Luck.
<balle_> ikonia: well, sry to say this, but that only did something for my keyboard...
<Beererde> hi. any news on glipper? it does not work anymore in ubuntu 8
<balle_> ikonia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg says nothing of grx card
<DShepherd> Beererde, :-(
<Beererde> DShepherd: what happened to it? it's possible to install the old version manually, but that sucks :/
<adamsad1> Is there any risk of messing up dependencies if I change my username and home directory?
<ixian_> is there a 'device manager' in ubuntu like in windows? something that'll tell me all the hardware that it's in my pc?
<bodinux> Hello, I have a network printing problem. Every works fine with the user used for installing ubuntu, but I can't print anything from another user (even administrator). Any idea where I could find help ?
<DShepherd> Beererde, i really dont know. i am still on Hardy
<dubby> anyone know how to make ubuntu a VPN server?
<DShepherd> Beefeater, Gutsy i mean
<Jack_Sparrow> adamsad1 dependencies..no ,, permissions..yes
<LSD|Ninja> ixian_: There was but it seems to have been removed in Hardy
<Flannel> ixian_: lsusb, lspci, those will list usb and pci devices on a system.  As for a GUI, I'm not too familiar
<IRWolfie-> I've got my hard drive partioned, (F:\ or 5th partition is windows), is there an way to install ubuntu onto one of the other partitions easily (and safely) to another partition?
<hwilde> can I open a visio .vsd file ?
<Beererde> DShepherd: then, if you like glipper, don't upgrade
<adamsad1> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<ixian_> LSD|Ninja: yes i remember it in some older ubuntu.. i dont understnad why they removed it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<IRWolfie-> *-another parition
<balle_> ikonia: the nouveau right? but has anyone had a good experience with? like that have worked and not the restricted ones?
<vemon> ixian_, there is a console command "lspci" which tells you what pci, agp etc. devices you have
<Flannel> IRWolfie-: You can install Ubuntu onto any partition, it needn't be the first.
<balle_> hey, can anyone in here recommend the open-source drivers for the nvidia 6600 go, becuase i have worked on the restricted drivers for weeks now and can't get it to work?
<DShepherd> Beererde, i do like glipper. I have heard of an alternative though
<tuliox> im trying to make a copy of my gnome panel and wallpaper profile to all the users in my ubuntu installation, what folder keeps the profile?
<tuliox> im trying to make a copy of my gnome panel and wallpaper profile to all the users in my ubuntu installation, what folder keeps the profile?
<Beererde> DShepherd: hmm, i think i'll just use the old version... but it's strange that it does not work anymore
<dsehl> people keep asking about virtual box --> this tutorial works with 8.04, http://www.lostechies.com/blogs/jason_meridth/archive/2008/04/27/using-the-gutsy-gibbon-ubuntu-7-10-non-ose-version-of-virtualbox-with-your-hardy-heron-ubuntu-8-04-install.aspx
<LSD|Ninja> ixian_: Probably because it wasn't all that great. Dropping it without providing a decent replacement isn't cool though
<DShepherd> Beererde, ok
<IRWolfie-> Flannel sorry ill rephrase, i want to install ubuntu without using a cd, to any partition when i currently only have a windows partition
<david_-_-> this good or bad?  http://pastebin.ca/1002079
<DShepherd> Beererde, i am not sure if it is maintained anymore
<malex> There used to be a wacom-kernel-source package in ubuntu. I just installed hardy on a tablet and can't get the screen to work because this package is missing. Any info on what happened to it?
<IRWolfie-> i have no idea how to do so, i tried some programme named along the lines of lupi or something, but it messed up my windows install
<tuliox> im trying to make a copy of my gnome panel and wallpaper profile to all the users in my ubuntu installation, what folder keeps the profile?
<Flannel> IRWolfie-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/ has some methods of installation without burning
<bodinux> So, nobody has an idea where I could get help on my network printing problem ?
<hwilde> !cups | bodinux
<ubot5> bodinux: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<IRWolfie-> ok thanks ill have a look
<Jack_Sparrow> tuliox Please hold off on repeating quite so often. we all see your question
<bodinux> thanks hwilde
<Beererde> DShepherd: i think so, just version 1.0 does not run on 8
<DShepherd> Beererde, ok kool
<dubby> !info pptpd
<ubot5> pptpd: PoPToP Point to Point Tunneling Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ikonia> balle_: I told you the nouveau drivers are marked on their own website as unstable/buggy
<DShepherd> Beererde, you can check out Parcellite too if you wish
<Shafto> Hi guys, just wondering with Hardy can i do a custom install of gnome using the alternate CD still? Basically a system that has none of the bundled programs with Ubuntu?
<dubby> !pptpd
<ubot5> Factoid pptpd not found
<dubby> !help
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Beererde> DShepherd: ok. is it another clip man?
<DShepherd> Beererde, yeah
<DShepherd> Beererde, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Parcellite
<balle_> ikonia: yea i know, but i was trying to get help with the nv driver thesudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only did stuff with my keyboard, nothing else
<Beererde> DShepherd: ok
<ikonia> balle_: updated /etc/X11/xorg.conf then
<ikonia> balle_: getting help with nv does not mean "start asking about the other drivers"
<DShepherd> is ubotu dead?
<soundray> david_-_-: still here?
<ikonia> DShepherd: no
<DShepherd> !hi | DShepherd
<kallej> ﻿My NVidia was working well in 7.10 but after upgrading to 8.04,I restart and come in to low-res...
<ikonia> DShepherd: just having some work do
<ikonia> done
<DShepherd> ikonia, ok thanks
<laeg> !bot
<cherva> is there an easy way to switch the audio channels ?
<ubot5> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<professor_> HELO
<david_-_-> soundray: yes
<balle_> ikonia: you are of course correct, hey might this have anything to do with me just unchecking the restricted drivers and ubuntu asking me for a reboot?
<Wyzard> professor_: #debian is not an SMTP server  :-)
<professor_> Someone from Brazil
<soundray> david_-_-: can you give me the URL of the problem video?
<ikonia> balle_: nah
<david_-_-> soundray:  please look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4835618#post4835618
<Beererde> another question, i can't find xfs_fsr in the apt anymore...
<Wyzard> oops, wrong channel
<rycole> is there a command-line command that'll display how much bandwidth a user is using?
<Wyzard> #ubuntu is not an SMTP server either
<ikonia> rycole: ntop
<balle_> ikonia: hmm.. i will try to update the xconf then do it again!
<rycole> ikonia: thanks, i'll check it out.
<soundray> david_-_-: that looks like Flash to me rather than Java...
<balle_> ikonia: it does not respond to update or sudo update...
<david_-_-> soundray: how can i fix it any ideas?
<MrPeepers310> hey im having troulbe checking out the kde graphics folder from the svn server
<soundray> david_-_-: when you enter 'about:plugins' as the URL, what's listed that's related to Flash?
<ikonia> balle_: what doesn't
<ikonia> balle_: where did anyone say there is a command called "update"
<Shafto> In hardy is it still possible to do sudo apt-get install gnome in order to build up my own gnome for a CLI install?
<DShepherd> !info parcellite
<ubot5> Package parcellite does not exist in gutsy
<hwilde> balle_, ikonia   sudo apt-get update
<DShepherd> :-(
<mort6746> have acer ferrari 1005. Never had sound in Linux. Using ubuntu 8.04 now. Any suggestions? almost googled myself to death :S
<hwilde> !alsa | mort6746
<ubot5> mort6746: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<balle_> ikonia: i thought you told me to update the xconf, then do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<david_-_-> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/1002088
<shane2peru> gnucash help should be simple
<ikonia> balle_: no
<ikonia> balle_: update the xorg.conf file setting the video driver to nv
<ikonia> balle_: then restart X
<mort6746> ty
<shane2peru> before installing haryd, I saved my .gnucash folder, then installed hardy, restored the .gnucash folder and opened gnucash and nothing!
<Brent1> I give up on getting my getting my current wireless card to work with Ubuntu, anyone want to suggest a good cheep wireless card that  likes to work with Ubuntu?
<MrPeepers310> hey im having troulbe checking out the kde graphics folder from the svn server
<thor^^> how do i get emerald themes, i can't find any in aptitude, nor anywhere on the web, the list is empty :(
<ikonia> balle_: the line Driver "nv" under the Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<professor_> hello
<balle_> ikonia: and (sorry for asking this again) how do i do that?
<shane2peru> any ideas on restoring my gnucash info that I need.
<hwilde> Brent1, you can order pretty much any of the cisco ones off the internet, or linksys, or intel
<hwilde> !hardware | Brent1
<ubot5> Brent1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<balle_> ikonia: i will try again!
<ikonia> balle_: you open it in a text editor with root permissions
<hwilde> balle_, ikonia,    sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soundray> david_-_-: please do a 'sudo apt-get remove swf-player swfdev-mozilla'
<ikonia> hwilde: no, gedit is an X11 application, so its' gksu, not sudo
<soundray> david_-_-: when that succeeds, do a 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree', then restart firefox.
<shane2peru> does anyone know anything about gnucash?
<ikonia> shane2peru: such as what ?
<Beererde> is there a regression with wine xx.59? i can't access the internet anymore using wine apps
<david_-_-> soundray: Note, selecting swfdec-mozilla instead of swf-playerE: Couldn't find package swfdev-mozilla
<hwilde> ikonia, what's the diff it works just fine
<ikonia> hwilde: the difference can be quite important
<thor^^> how do i get emerald themes, i can't find any in aptitude, nor anywhere on the web, the list is empty :(
<ikonia> hwilde: all X11 apps need gksu rather than sudo
<shane2peru> ikonia, I restored my .gnucash folder after upgrading, and opened gnucash, and it acts as if the folder doesn't exist
<hwilde> !thems | thor^^
<ubot5> Factoid thems not found
<hwilde> ikonia, then it should be built in to handle that.  sudo works just fine
<ikonia> shane2peru: thats odd
<shane2peru> ikonia, I need to use that data too, not good.
<ikonia> hwilde: sudo doesn't work "just fine" it looks like it works
<pchapman> i hope they bash tab completion soon
<ikonia> hwilde: there should be a built in handler - can you write one please.
<shane2peru> ikonia, yes, odd indeed, my wife is not impressed.
<ikonia> pchapman: bash tab complete works fine
<hwilde> ikonia, don't blame the users blame the system.
<tacone> pchapman: you have to install it in hardy
<pchapman> ikonia, mine keeps appending a forward slash to all tab completes
<thor^^> !themes
<ubot5> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> hwilde:, no I'm asking you to consider your advice a little more now that ou know it can cause problems
<tacone> pchapman: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<soundray> david_-_-: restart firefox and see if the first about:plugins entry about libswfdecmozilla has gone
<ikonia> pchapman: because of spaces
<pchapman> ikonia, no.  no spaces
<ikonia> patholio: it needs to escape secquence them
<ikonia> pchapman: which name
<ikonia> tacone: please don't give random advice
<ikonia> tacone: it's not nice/funy
<roxygirl> anyone know good domain hosts that are cheap, or preferably free?  what do i need to look for in domain hosts?
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nelydajo> Hi all. Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade a machine that is not connected to the 'Net from Gutsy to Hardy using the live CD?
<pchapman> ikonia, i have a file in tmp for instance
<rboesch> anyone know about an error in Tranmission (released with 8.04)? I lose all of my download data after i restart or logout...
<tacone> ikonia: what do you mean for funny ?
<pchapman> less /tmp/file.txt/ instead of less /tmp/file.txt
<david_-_-> soundray: nope still teh same way
<unop> nelydajo, you'll need to use the alternate cd
<ikonia> tacone: there is no such package as "bash-tab-completion" so why tell someone to install it
<ikonia> pchapman: whats the filel called ?
<pchapman> tacone, it's installed
<pchapman> ikonia, file.txt
<nelydajo> unop: Blast - downloaded the wrong cd
<ikonia> pchapman: and it displays it as file \.txt ?
<mmm4m5m> Hi. My modem is not working. Tryed everything (almost). Trying with sl-modem restricted driver with pon/poff or wvdial or ubuntu/gnome GUI
<soundray> david_-_-: how do you usually install software -- with synaptic or on the command line?
<adamsad1> Is there any difference in privileges between user 1000 and 1001?
<rpj8laptop> Hey guys. I'm unable to access my digital camera as a normal user. I can access it with gtkam as root (not good). I've added my user to camera group and also have edited udev permissions. What am I missing?
<pchapman> ikonia, no. it autocompletes as if it where a dir.  /tmp/file.txt/
<david_-_-> soundray: both ways
<ikonia> adamsad1: they are gid's
<whochismo> Hello. anybody know how to use a webcam driver of ubuntu 8.04? i updated my system from 7.10 but it doesn't works well
<tacone> ikonia: the package I suggested do exists, and I had to install it manually.
<tacone> pchapman: sorry :)
<pchapman> hehe
<ikonia> tacone: please show me
<tuliox> anyone knows where gnome keeps users profile?
<Greece2000> Does anyone have a really easy simple guide or FAQ to install WINE and World of Warcraft? I am having massive trouble trying to find the installer exe on the WOW dvd disk.
<soundray> david_-_-: please have another go at removing all swf-related packages.
<mmm4m5m> modem question: seems like modem does not open line at all (also I can't hear modem sound). Any help?
<tacone> ikonia: search for package bash-completion
<c0d3x> Hi all, i was wondering where i could get a driver for my Nvidia 7900 GT for Ubuntu?
<ikonia> tacone: it doesn't exist
<adamsad1> ikonia: meaning no?
<unop> !info bash-completion
<ubot5> Package bash-completion does not exist in gutsy
<macd> Hardy: bash-completion - programmable completion for the bash shell
<ikonia> tacone: I stand corrected and apologies - it does exist
<unop> !info bash-completion hardy
<ikonia> apologize even
<rpj8laptop> Greece2000: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=Voa&q=wow+wine&btnG=Search
<ikonia> adamsad1: meaning no to what
<rpj8laptop> Greece2000: It's the FIRST result, man.
<tacone> ikonia: no need to aplogize :)
<david_-_-> soundray:  should i type sudo apt-get remove swf-related packages
<Greece2000> ah.
<ikonia> tacone: there most certainly is
<whochismo> change webcam drier anyone?
<Greece2000> thank you
<tawd> is everything alright?  i've not been able to update for about three days now?
<soundray> david_-_-: first, please pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l swf*'
<adamsad1> ikonia: that there is no difference between 1000 and 1001?
<rpj8laptop> Greece2000: No worries. Grind in peace.
<rpj8laptop> Hey guys. I'm unable to access my digital camera as a normal user. I can access it with gtkam as root (not good). I've added my user to camera group and also have edited udev permissions. What am I missing?
<ikonia> adamsad1: no, they are just uid's
<adamsad1> ikonia: okay, thanks.
<t1n0m3n> hi
<FoxCT> hi all
<FoxCT> any italian here?
<macd> rpj8laptop, you can also add the program you use to access it to sudoers, so that it runs as root by your user without pass
<david_-_-> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/1002104
<Scunizi> !it | FoxCT
<ubot5> FoxCT: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<rpj8laptop> macd: I'd really rather not run it as root. Thanks very much for the suggestino though.
<Electric> I´m having a hard time understanding how to work JACK and such, can anybody recommend a guitar amp modeling or whatever app or maybe a guide that explains where to get started?
<xtfusion> We all should start work on a new IRC bot... on lunchpad! up up and away.../leave
<soundray> david_-_-: okay, try 'sudo apt-get --purge remove swfdec-mozilla' and pastebin the output
<macd> rpj8laptop, well if you change your mind "%admin ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/command"
<Vexc> Hi my grub fails to install, I'm installing with a ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso on the same disk as my Vista 64. Anyone that can help?
<RandyboY> What do i have to do to be able to see videos ment for Windows Media Player in Opera? The video plays like 1-2 seconds in Firefox and stops...
<rpj8laptop> macd: I appreciate it. I'm going to do it the clean way though, me thinks.
<soundray> rpj8laptop: what's the name of the device in question, and what's its ls -l output?
<david_-_-> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/1002105
<rpj8laptop> soundray: $ lsusb gives Bus 001 Device 011: ID 040a:4101 Kodak Co.
<soundray> david_-_-: this time, it seems to have worked. Restart firefox and check about:plugins please
<rpj8laptop> soundray: Device appears as it should.
<doolph> how do I restart samba?
<[T]-Rex> anyone here successfully installed softimage on ubuntu?
<soundray> rpj8laptop: do you know which /dev/ name gtkam uses to access it when you try as root?
<david_-_-> soundray: yes thank you so very much it did work
<[T]-Rex> i'm having problems running the setup file
<unop> doolph, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<soundray> rpj8laptop: /dev/video0 perhaps?
<doolph> there's no such file
<soundray> david_-_-: now 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<kipmix> Can anyone help me mount my ubuntu partition in windows?
<whochismo> anybody know how to change a webcam driver?
<soundray> kipmix: you need an ext3 filesystem driver, e.g. ext2fsd
<david_-_-> soundray: sayes its already the newest version
<eternal_p> whochismo: you would have to compile a new one
<Greece2000> does anyone know how to get unbutu to install a printer?
<roxja-it> hey guys, upgraded yesterday, anything I play in movie player, plays very slowly now. Any idea?
<eternal_p> Greece2000: what printer, how is it connected, etc
<unop> doolph, are you sure samba is installed?
<adamsad1> *sigh*... is there a way to launch the terminal to another directory?
<eternal_p> Greece2000: if it is USB, just plug it in
<erUSUL> Greece2000: system>Admin>Printers
<jbroome__> !printer | Greece2000
<ubot5> Greece2000: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Greece2000> usb cannon printer
<whochismo> eternal, but in the 8.04 live cd, it worked perfectly
<Greece2000> ok
<Greece2000> thanks :)
<david_-_-> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/1002109
<soundray> david_-_-: try www.evanescence.com again then
<whochismo> but once installed over 7.10, it doesn't (it shows a greyish image)
<doolph> unop, nvm ill just restart the computer
<soundray> david_-_-: looks healthy to me
<david_-_-> soundray: yes it works now no grey square play buttons
<eternal_p> whochismo: what webcam?
<whochismo> mmm
<unop> doolph, if samba is  installed properly, that is the way to restart it.
<whochismo> wait
<tawd> is everything alright?  i've not been able to update for about three days now?
<Vexc> Hi my grub fails to install, I'm installing with a ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso on the same disk as my Vista 64. Anyone that can help?
<whochismo> all the details here
<david_-_-> soundray: thank you so much i was scared for a min lol
<whochismo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=629398
<soundray> !yay | david_-_-
<ubot5> david_-_-: Glad you made it! :-)
<rpj8laptop> soundray: It doesn't say right off, just that it detects it on usb: port
<whochismo> i posted it long ago, but it's still unsolved
<erUSUL> Vexc: error msg? disk topology on your system?
<Kurko> anyone known why my webcam has green lines in picture?
<whochismo> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia
<cinco> anyone here that can help me with a soundproblem i Live for speed?
<soundray> rpj8laptop: can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l /dev/video*' pls
<kipmix> anyone else have trouble with cisco vpn?
<drewby> Hello! I am using Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon.  I have made several mounted several network folders using the "Connect to server..." dialog in the "Places" menu.  My problem is that I will select "Remember my password," but I still get authentication required boxes every time I do something...
<Vexc> erUSUL Error message: Grub faild to install. Disk topology?
<gnuskool> how do you fix resolution on external monitors with hardy?intel 855
<lethalamby> I am not able to mount swap partition automatically after I had to create a fresh one. I changed the entry in fstab also still not working
<adamsad1> Is there a way to open the terminal without it going to the home directory?
<rpj8laptop> sound ls: cannot access /dev/video*: No such file or directory
<lethalamby> can any one help me with it. Please
<erUSUL> Vexc: how many disk you have and how they are connected...
<ikonia> lethalamby: what are you doing to mount it ?
<xomp> How would I go about proving that the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 do NOT work on both Gutsy & Hardy?
<david_-_-> soundray: if u do not mind take a look at this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4835818#post4835818
<ikonia> lethalamby: show me your fstab in a pastebin please.
<lethalamby> I am new to IRC
<erUSUL> lethalamby: "sudo swapon -a" gives any error msg?
<lethalamby> no
<gnuskool> external monitor wont get right resolution on intel 855, help
<lethalamby> ya it gives an error
<aantn|away> hello
<ikonia> lethalamby: put the contents of /etc/fstab into a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aantn|away> my upgrade to hardy just borked in the middle
<Vexc> erUSUL I got 2 disk but I only use 1 for ubuntu and Vista the other is for backup and other files
<whochismo> eternal_p: any idea?
<eternal_p> whochismo: what webcam?
<adamsad1> Is there a way to open the terminal without it going to the home directory? I'm stupid and renamed my home directory without first changing the location of my home directory. :(
<whochismo> eternal_p: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia
<nathan42100> ok, seriously, in one day firefox has crashed more than 6 times. once a day I can deal with but 6? and ive only been using it for 3 hours! What the f*ck. why would anyone upgrade if firefox crashes so much?
<aantn> is there something I should do to recover the system
<ikonia> adamsad1: just update your user
<david_-_-> soundray: you know how i could get yahoo pool working i am sure there is a way.
<aantn> I assume that restarting now would be a bad idea
<ikonia> nathan42100: PLEASE watch your lagnauge
<ikonia> nathan42100: as I told you your attitude does not make people want to help you quickly
<drewby> Hello! I am using Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon.  I have made several mounted several network folders using the "Connect to server..." dialog in the "Places" menu.  My problem is that I will select "Remember my password," but I still get authentication required boxes every time I do something... How can I stop the authentication required box from popping up so much?
<eternal_p> whochismo: first google result ;)  http://www.indragunawan.com/2008/04/microdia-webcam-ubuntu-710-gutsy/
<lethalamby> paste bin gave error
<adamsad1> ikonia: I can't change access users and groups or open the terminal without first changing my home directory
<Fa> firefox never crashes on me ;)
<ikonia> adamsad1: what happens when you open a termianl
<cvd-pr> Hey when i put this in the terminal: shutdown -H, ubuntu close but the pc still on with s black screen
<ikonia> terminal
<lethalamby> some python handler error in paste bin
<whochismo> i think i tried it.. let me see
<tawd> is everything alright?  i've not been able to update for about three days now?
<ikonia> cvd-pr: shudown -h
<adamsad1> ikonia: gets the error that the home directory doesn't exist
<erUSUL> Vexc: both sata? i ask becouse when i installed gutsy i disconnected my ide pata disk to make sure grub installed fine on my main sata hard drive
<drewby> Fa: Have you ever opened a page with an Mplayer embed, and then opened a page with a Flash embed?  It would crash on you...
<ikonia> adamsad1: does it not drop you into a shell ?
<ikonia> adamsad1: does the terminal then close
<xomp> How would I go about proving that the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 do NOT work on both Gutsy & Hardy? I have followed the instructions verbatim and had no problem with any of the steps (no errors of any kind) and the damned thing still doesn't work. I would like the false information about it possibly working or "confirmed working" as it states changed. I've wasted weeks on this because of i
<xomp> t...
<Fa> so use opera then
<sebrock> Im trying to compile LCDproc and aclocal && autoconf && automake gives this: server/drivers/Makefile.am:80: compiling `IOWarrior.c' with per-target flags requires `AM_PROG_CC_C_O' in `configure.in'
<adamsad1> ikonia: no, it doesn't drop me into a shell, yes it closes
<cvd-pr> ikonia,  whats the diference -h, -H?
<roxja-it> guys, all my movie players have stop working properly since the upgrade, has anyone else seen this?
<arcsky> which is the good bug websites for ubuntu?
<sebrock> what can I do?
<Vexc> erUSUL 1 SATA and 1 PATA
<lethalamby> ikonia: paste bin giving some python error on its server side
<ikonia> adamsad1: system --> administration --> users and groups from the gnome entry
<fir3z> hello everybody
<ikonia> cvd-pr: I can't remember all the details to be honest
<ikonia> cvd-pr: the man page will tell you
<gnuskool> arcsky: launchpad.net
<cvd-pr> ikonia,  i say is the same thing
<ikonia> cvd-pr: really ?
<adamsad1> ikonia: same error.
<azzzz> hello
<azzzz> is it possible to search torrents with deluge
<erUSUL> Vexc: and you are installing to the sata drive if so i will disconnect the pata backup drive during install ...
<soundray> rpj8laptop: I'd really need to know what the device name is -- perhaps you can find out by running 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' while plugging the camera in
<cvd-pr> ikonia,   -h                          halt or power off after shutdown
<cvd-pr>   -H                          halt after shutdown (implies -h)
<ikonia> cvd-pr: no -h halts and powers off, -H halts
<cvd-pr> o ok
<Greece2000> i am having problems getting my external usb drive seen by unbunu. It's telling me it cannot mount the drive.  the drive icon is seen but it will not mount it.  any advice?
<dudus> When I create a samba share using nautilus extension where the configuration goes? I supposed it would go into /etc/samba/smb.conf but they're not there
<ikonia> adamsad1: you can't open the user menu from gnome ?
<adamsad1> ikonia: nevermind... I setup root--I'll just login that way
<eternal_p> dudus: I think nautilus keeps the configuration in another file
<adamsad1> ikonia: no
<dudus> eternal_p: that's the one i'm looking for
<Vexc> erUSUL I will do that and come back if it doesn't work, thanks in advanced
<erUSUL> Vexc: no problem
<eternal_p> dudus: I have yet to find it
<redbox> dudus: check ~/.nautilus
<Vitriolic> Hi, I was wondering if someone could assist me out of a catch-22 situation.  I have set up hardy via wubi, but when I boot into ubuntu and try to get my wireless card (broadcom 4318) to load the drivers, it tries to go online to download the firmware, naturally this is a problem, as the drivers are not working.  should I just follow the manual setup listed under the gutsy install to get this...
<Vitriolic> ...working?
<Bubbi> Hey, is it possible to get a logitech quickcam ultravision webcam to work with ubuntu? I'm new to ubuntu (and Linux in general) and was just wondering..
<Electric> on install when asked if my keyboard has ¨ i accidentally answered yes and now my system acts weird when I press the button and I have no quotation marks. how can I fix?
<Greece2000> ﻿ i am having problems getting my external usb drive seen by unbunu. It's telling me it cannot mount the drive.  the drive icon is seen but it will not mount it.  any advice?
<ikonia> Vitriolic: seems like a good guess
<david_-_-> soundray:  you know how i can get yahoo pool to work ? in the 64bit.
<eternal_p> Greece2000: look in the syslog for some more details on your error
<redbox> Vitriolic: yes, or plug in via ethernet cable and download it
<Vitriolic> okay, thats what I will try then.
<Vitriolic> thanks
<dudus> redbox: there's only messy xml files under .nautilus/metafiles and l saved-session files
<lethalamby> ikonia, when I try to hibernate it shows some error with swusp saying swap not found and try swapon -a. Even if I do swapon from gparted it still shows same message
<Electric> I need quotation marks, not umlauts, what do i do?
<dudus> redbox: many saved-session files
<ikonia> lethalamby: what is the exact error for swapon -a
<erUSUL> Vitriolic: yes the manually set up instructions should be fine (change bvm43xx-fwcutter to b43-fwcutter as the name of the driver changed)
<soundray> david_-_-: which java version have you installed?
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿hi, i have a package, but thire is an arror that i can't compile it, can any body compile it for me?
<balle_> k
<lethalamby> invalid argument for sda3 while my swap partition is sda5 now
<ikonia> AliRezaTaleghani: not really an ubuntu issue
<mid5> how can I aptfix (adpt-manager)???
<ikonia> lethalamby: then update /etc/fstab to point at sda5 NOT sda3
<AliRezaTaleghani> ikonia: wheire should i ask for it,so?
<thouters> hardy alternate install locks up on me after i setup encrypted root volume
<ikonia> AliRezaTaleghani: with the package maintainer
<amenado> Electric-> try this   dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    but effect is not until next boot
<soundray> !info j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin | david_-_-, try this package
<ubot5> david_-_-, try this package: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Java plugin for firefox. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<AliRezaTaleghani> ikonia: tnx.
<adamsad1> ikonia: nevermind. Didn't need to log in as root. Logging out and back in updated my home directory. Thanks.
<Electric> thx amenado
<Bubbi> Anybody having webcams working with ubuntu?
<xomp> WOW THE WIKI IS SLOW
<blalba> hallo
<ikonia> xomp: thats offtopic for this channel and please don't use caps
<ikonia> blalba: hello
<xomp> sorry, capslock was on.. capslock is cruise control for cool
<soundray> !de | blalba
<ubot5> blalba: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> !webcam | Bubbi
<ubot5> Bubbi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blalba> thx, good bye
<Doomfest> triple boot: When you just can't let things go!
<Bubbi> erUSUL: thanks...
<otarid> Hi, I can't enable advanced visual effects with my nvidia 8600M GS card. It used to work in 7.10 but not after I upgraded to 8.04. I'm using the restricted nvidia driver. When I enable extra or normal effects via the appearance window, it shows the "keep settings" screen but it doesn't really enable any effects, and the next time I open the appearance window it would be set back to none..
<ikonia> Doomfest: who was that for ?
<Doomfest> me :(
<Doomfest> I'm talking to myself since this is my first time here and i have nothing to do :p
<Mon> anyone interested in physics here?
<xomp> otarid, what does your /etc/drircd say?
<lethalamby> ikonia, Thanks.. I was trying doing with UID. but it worked with sda5
<ikonia> Doomfest: as you can see this is a pretty busy support channel, moving fast. It's for support topics only, do you think it's appropriate to make random noise in such a busy channel
<Doomfest> Anyone here know how to easily change your speaker configuration?
<ikonia> Doomfest: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for random noise
<Mon> no one?
<Doomfest> ikonia got it, i'll keep to the support
<ikonia> Mon: this is an ubuntu support channel ONLY
<blankhead> whts the difference betwen remote desktop viewer and terminal server client???? i want to connect to my friends pc who lives in the next town so i oculd help him solve a few issues on his pc
<prettyricky> how do I install screenlets?
<Mon> oh i see
<ikonia> Doomfest: thank you, appriciated
<otarid> xomp: No such file or directory?
<blankhead> him and me both have ubuntu on our machines
<preglow> sound does not seem to work by default in hardy, but it does if i choose "alsa" in sound settings. what does the "autodetect" entry really try to use for audio?
<anton> wtf is this?
<xomp> otarid, do you have CCSM installed?
<soundray> preglow: pulseaudio
<aantn> Is there something I should run to make sure that I can reboot after a failed update
<ikonia> anton: please watch your language, think about wtf and what it means...then don't say it please.
<otarid> xomp: I don't know what that is, so I guess not
<preglow> soundray: guess i should configure that to not mess up, then
<anton> sorry please
<ikonia> anton: no problem, thank you
<anton> i think loud
<prettyricky> Where can I get the screenlets manager?
<manoff> hmm hello
<preglow> soundray: is there some program to configure that, or do i have to go /etc/ diving?
<xomp> otarid, compiz-configuration-setting-manager iirc you would probably be better off asking your questioin in #compiz-fusion, I'm sure they can get you fixed up quicker than here.
<otarid> xomp: You mean compiz config settings manager? yeah
<nickthorley> bazhang: hiya
<John_S> blankhead: Is your friend running a VNC server?
<xomp> otarid, yes, that's it :)
<anton> ikonia sorry i am for the first time here i dont understand what is this i am the windows user
<manoff> i am having some problems of connecting to wlan network with my ubuntu 8.04
<blankhead> ummm no..we both just have our ubuntu distro of hardy installed on our Pc'S
<anton> first time in ubuntu first time on the linux
<manoff> i have broadcom pci wlan card
<blankhead> John_S: no we just have regular version of ubuntu hardy installed on our pcs
<soundray> preglow: sorry, I don't know. Haven't done any audio in hardy yet.
<[T]-Rex> james@james-desktop:~/XSI-linux32/XSI-6.5-linux32$ ./setup
<[T]-Rex> Error: you need to be root to run this program
<John_S> manoff: Please be more specific and maybe someone can help you. :)
<Haz> i'm having trouble getting a coloured PS1 in Hardy... am i correct in saying that i have to uncomment the force_colored_prompt variable in .bashrc for this to work?
<xomp> otarid, you are supposed to have some data in /etc/drircd, if it's not there then you will need to create the file with the info but I don't recall what the info is, ask in #compiz-fusion for someone to provide the text that goes in that file and restart X, you should be good to go.
<ikonia> [T]-Rex: use sudo
<[T]-Rex> i go into root and type the very first line, but it says setup doesn't exist
<Starnestommy> [T]-Rex: run sudo ./setup
<[T]-Rex> can someone help me
<otarid> ok, thanks xomp
<[T]-Rex> ok
<manoff> im using ubuntu 8.04 amd64, i have broadcom wlan card
<blankhead> John_S: do u have a link on how we can remote desktop connect to one anothers pc???
<soundray> Haz: yes, and then you need to start a new shell to see the effect
<anton> hey rex where you go in the root where is the root?
<[T]-Rex> THANKYOU, it workeD! :D
<John_S> blankhead: Does your friend have System > Preferences > Remote Desktop enabled?
<manoff> wlan network is not detected in roaming mode and manual config does not help
<blankhead> John_S or some kind of information u could help me with
<nicao> Hi
<Haz> soundray: i've started a new shell, yet it still doesn't work :S
<blankhead> John_S: yes he does and so do i
<ikonia> anton: root is a directory it can also be the root of the file system, there is also a user called root
<manoff> what other info can i get to you?
<nico8481> hello
<soundray> Haz: can you put your .bashrc on a pastebin for me to see?
<amenado> blankhead-> have ssh installed, then you can ssh to each other
<blankhead> John_S: we can remotely connect to each others local network...like the ones in our house but we cant connect to one another from his house to mine
<Haz> soundray: will do, one sec
<John_S> manoff: hang on.... maybe someone can help you in the meantime. :)
<manoff> perhaps this amd64 has some problems with wlan?
<blankhead> amenado: okay so sudo apt-get install ssh and then what
<manoff> ok
<amenado> blankhead-> is you host ip address routable or the 192.168.x.x kind?
<xomp> wlan on ubuntu = epic fail for me
<orudie> which version should i install 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<nico8481> is there a way to tell evolution to build an address book from all the addresses that are in my mailbox (ppl who sent mail to me or to whom i sent mail)?
<hwilde> xomp, what kind of card
<blankhead> its like 192.168.0.1
<blankhead> its connected thru a gateway router
<blankhead> and so is his
<xomp> hwilde, it's a Compaq W200 Multiport adapter. It's technically a USB device
<blankhead> so it ends up being 192.168.0.100 cuz of the router
<amenado> blankhead-> make sure your gateway router on both ends forwards and nat your 192.168.x.x traffic
<cvd-pr> Hey tango icons don have .torrent icons
<hwilde> xomp, dude ever heard of mainstream
<orudie> which ubuntu is better 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<hwilde> !hardware | xomp
<ubot5> xomp: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nickthorley> can you opt for mozilla 2 in 8.04 or are you stuck with 3
<John_S> manoff: I think you're better off getting help from someone other than me, because it could be a 64 bit issue...
<blankhead> amenado: okay ill port forward the ports i need so tell me how
<xomp> hwilde, there's plenty of FALSE documentation stating a way to compile the orinoco driver to make it work for both Gutsy & Hardy, but it doesn't. I'm wanting to rectify that wiki doc once the database goes online.
<manoff> what is the code name for the latest ubuntu? hardy?
<Starnestommy> orudie: 8.04 has more features, but 7.10 is more stable
<manoff> John, ok
<amenado> blankhead-> i dont know your router..so I cant tell you how
<manoff> John, i am downloading i386 version now
<hwilde> xomp, it's prism based?  i've never had a problem with them
<xomp> hwilde, I have never heard of mainstream :)
<manoff> thanks John
<Starnestommy> nickthorley: I think there's a firefox2 or firefox-2 package in the repositories
<John_S> blankhead: Try portforward.com to learn how to do port forwarding for your router.
<amenado> blankhead-> but once you can forward and nat, you can then just  ssh -l username ipaddresremote
<kazol> Is this correct? If I want to deny access to vsftpd (process in /etc/xinetd.d) to 192.168.1.5, I should add "vsftpd : 192.168.1.5" to /etc/hosts.deny?
<nickthorley> starnestommy: thanks
<blankhead> ooh so username and ipaddresremote??
<ikonia> kazol: is xinetd setup to use tcpd
<xomp> hwilde, I've been told it's prism based, orinoco based, oil based and everything in between but nobody has gotten it to work in roughly 4 months lol
<blankhead> what is ipadresrmote mean actually?
<amenado> remoteipaddress
<John_S> manoff: No problem, I'm not saying you can't get it working in a 64 bit machine, just that I'm using a 32 bit so I don't keep track of those things. :)
<SilverStreak> Would someone like to help me with some fsck error 8 problems I've been having on about 50-75% of my bootups?
<orudie> what do you mean by more stable? does it mean that 8.10 freeze and has bugs ?
<amenado> SilverStreak-> error 8? thats pretty serious aint it?
<blankhead> amendo:nevermind it means ipaddress remote
<Gerinych> Someone wanna help me
<blankhead> amenado: sorry about that...so once i port forward i just type that in and then ill automatically be able to control his desktop and stuff like that?
<orudie> 8.04 ?
<Xpistos> total newb here trying to make my Ubuntu OS my ONLY OS and I need a little help with a last little hurdle, well 2 sort of. Can anyone help with the splash and boot up screens
<soundray> orudie: like any software, 7.10 and 8.04 have a few bugs, known and unknown.
<Starnestommy> orudie: 8.04 has more bugs than 7.10
<dmglouis> i need to enable dma on my dvd drive and im not sure which device it is under /dev/. can someone help me?
<Gerinych> whoops, wrong channel
<SilverStreak> amenado: I have no idea; it will boot some times, but others it will fail at the recovery console; if I choose to boot regardless, it will fail once I log in
<amenado> blankhead-> he has to have an account setup for you,
<Xpistos> Or can someone point me to the right place for these questions
<brane_> om ECS KA3 MVP mobo 7.04 works and 8.04 dont ?!
<blankhead> amendo:ok i have his password and user name anyway so ill be able to connect using his info
<amenado> SilverStreak-> google for error 8 and you'll see its pretty serious
<soundray> Xpistos: just ask
<ibleed> brane_, that is odd.  you might want to flash your bios.  just be careful if you'd never done it before
<Xpistos> Thanks soundray!
<RyanPrior> Is there a program for Ubuntu similar to VirtualDJ?
<brane_> why ?
<Xpistos> Can anyone help me change my boot screen from the default to something else
<soundray> brane_: if you're sure  that it's not a bad CD or bad installation, you might report this as a bug.
<ibleed> brane_, because that just might fix it.
<Xpistos> Also, I changed my splash screen, but the Gnome Volume Manager keeps popping up and I want to know can I disable that
<soundray> !usplash | Xpistos
<ubot5> Xpistos: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<p_> hey, I"m not able to have 8.04 use the nvidia device driver. I'm using GeForce FX 5500. Can someone help me? I can't figure out which packages I need
<dmglouis> how do i find out which device under /dev/ my dvd drive is?
<xomp> Xpistos, www.gnome-look.org look in the GDM section :)
<creepah> can some1 point me to some good broadcom thred for Hardy Heron? I just cant find the right one :S
<soundray> dmglouis: try 'ls -l /dev/cdrom'
<Xpistos> I will check those out. I have been having trouble getting usplash and splashy to work. Do you think it might have something to do with Ubuntu Ultimate
<tacone> !envy
<ubot5> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Xpistos> I am not very fond of that version
<aleatorio> in #ubuntu-br
<p_> dmglouis: can you see you dvd drive in the /media folder?
<dmglouis> yea
<RyanPrior> Xpistos: Ubuntu Ultimate is a strange beast. I'd stay away if I were you.
<RyanPrior> Is there a program for Ubuntu similar to VirtualDJ?
<dmglouis> but the problem is that im trying to enable dma
<ibleed> Xpistos, thats not supported.  it isn't put together by canonical.  there is a hardy dvd if you want to download that.  not sure if your dvd is the problem or not
<p_> dmglouis: look in /etc/mtab to see which corresponding /dev/ block device is there
<Xpistos> trust me, I will . I have 8.04 ready to go and I will got with that in just afew days
<soundray> RyanPrior: the way you pose your question, you exclude answers from anyone who doesn't know what VirtualDJ is
<Xpistos> I wanted to Iron out all the details, hose this OS and then clean reboot to unbuntu heaven
<Xpistos> there is a hardy dvd version?
<david_-_-> soundray: sorry was taking care of a kid for a min. uh not sure how do i find out? what java i have installed?
<Xpistos> got a url on that
<RyanPrior> soundray: Good point. What I'm looking for is a mixing / virtual turntable emulator.
<Xpistos> I only found the cd
<dmglouis> P_: thanks! i found it
<p_> dmglouis: np
<ibleed> sure Xpistos one second
<dmglouis> p_:its scd0
<soundray> !info j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin | david_-_-, try this package
<ubot5> david_-_-, try this package: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Java plugin for firefox. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<wisedude> How can I configure a static IP address within my network on Ubuntu?  (On my windows install I have my IP address as 192.168.1.3, and all of my ports are forwarded to that)
<RyanPrior> soundray: Not focused on post-production like Ardour, but focused on real-time party mixing and so on.
<Xpistos> I love the Ubuntu community. you guys rock. I can't want to be able to contribute to others they way you guys do now
<brane_> i dont know much but i try everything i know ... didnt help and i still use 7.10 and i am hapy !
<dmglouis> i have another question. does anyone have a problem with choppy dvd playback?
<John_S> wisedude: pull up System > admin > Network first...
<badforecast> hey i need some help installing ubuntu on my rig.  whenever i try an install i get to the point where it is loading the partitioner.  after it loads, i just get a blank box where my partition info is supposed to be and i can't do anything.
<david_-_-> soundray: i can not find that package anywhere
<ibleed> Xpistos, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/
<dave11> TCS labled the kubuntu version 8.04 as a LTS version..oops
<dudus> eternal_p: redbox: I found the nautilus-share place where the shares are kept. It's in /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<soundray> david_-_-: are you on 8.04?
<david_-_-> soundray: yes
<dmglouis> does anyone know how to fix choppy dvd playback?
<gnuskool> does hardy use the 'intel' driver or 'i810'????
<wisedude> John - how do I check to make sure the change went through?
<SilverStreak> amenado: would it be better for me to reinstall Ubuntu (/home is on a separate partition) than to try to fix fstab?
<wisedude> Actually - John, I can't see how to do it without disabling "Roaming" mod
<John_S> wisedude: Go to the command line and type "ifconfig"
<gnuskool> ﻿does hardy use the 'intel' driver or 'i810'????
<ibleed> gnuskool, hardy can use either the intel or i810 driver, if they are required, both of them are intel drivers
<wisedude> Must I disable roaming mode to set my own static?
<Gecko> Hey there. All my media players freeze when I try to play mp3 files. Any ideas? I've tried googling it and this is actually just an upgrade (not fresh install) - and it worked in 7.10...
<buzzsaw> i just finnished an upgrade with ubuntu and i have a bugs.launchpad popping up is that the preferd ay of submitting bugs?
<John_S> wisedude: I believe you have to.
<Xpistos> Ibleed: Thanks dude, now in about 2 hours I will be ready to hit it
<dudus> on /usr/share/doc/nautilus-share/examples/smb.conf there's a example config that instruct on how to use nautilus-share, but the acctual config doesn't follow this.... probably ubuntu overrides this with some awesome hack
<ibleed> Gecko, i think thats a common problem of people who have upgraded
<wisedude> John - What IS roaming mode... :)
<Xpistos> that gives me about two hours to get this splash screen deal ready to go
<soundray> david_-_-: see if you get any packages listed with 'apt-cache search mozilla java plugin'. gcjwebplugin is a possibility, but I don't know whether this will work with Yahoo Pool
<gnuskool> ibleed: just eliminating options while sorting ut an external monitor issue, resoution just wont change from 800by600
<Gecko> ibleed: well, I have the same issue on my other machine that is a fresh install (although from the release candidate)
<amenado> SilverStreak-> yes...its easy to reinstall,
<John_S> wisedude: You got me. :D
<prettyricky> hey guys who do I get permission to install a new screenlet??? How can I install a short cut to work as root
<Xpistos> what is the gnome volume manager anyways and is there a way to turn it off?
<nickthorley> bazhang: hi are you around
<ibleed> gnuskool, did you try looking at the restricted driver manager ?  enabling something in there might do it.  or possibly installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wisedude> Lol - It looks like I'll be only able to connect to one network -  There's no option for no encryption - if I leave the password field blank does that imply no encryption?
<Lapinux> i seem to be having trouble with my audio codecs after upgrading to 8.04, can anyone help out?  im not sure of package names or how to check them
<soundray> RyanPrior: 'apt-cache search audio dj' lists a few promising packages, including one called djplay
<ravster> I am trying to install the 169.12 nvidia drivers, but I keep getting the error message "the nvidia kernel module is 96..". What package should I upgrade to get this working?
<david_-_-> soundray: i found this site http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/amd64/j2re1.4/download  and i clicked on the first one in north america is this the package you are talking about?
<soundray> !info djplay | RyanPrior
<ubot5> ryanprior: djplay: A DJ application for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-1 (gutsy), package size 286 kB, installed size 964 kB
<John_S> wisedude: exactly--I know it is misleading, I wish they would change that. :)
<nickthorley> can anyone help me get my wireless working please - I dont seem to be able to get a connection
<david_-_-> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/1002151
<SilverStreak> Also, another thing, when I restarted today I randomly had two new devices /media/disk and /media/disk-1, both only containing a corrupted "lost+found" folder - any ideas about what that's all about? Is it related to my fsck problems?
<soundray> david_-_-: it is, but I wouldn't try to use that -- have a go with the gcjplugin first
<John_S> nickthorley: Please try to be more specific and give details and someone might be able to help you. :)
<ibleed> SilverStreak, i've seen that folder pop up when a partition has not been cleanly unmounted.  often, at least in my case, they are full of junk
<badforecast> ﻿hey i need some help installing ubuntu on my rig.  whenever i try an install i get to the point where it is loading the partitioner.  after it loads, i just get a blank box where my partition info is supposed to be and i can't do anything.
<tom___> hi
<RyanPrior> soundray: Thanks for the suggestion.
<mrkeishii> whats better to run 8.04 or 7.10?
<regis> hello, i have a big problem...the sc-card of the eeepc is detected as UDF!!!
<david_-_-> soundray: i am installing now i will let u know in a min
<patholio> 8.04
<nickthorley> john_s: not sure how i can give more details - under 7.10 my intel 3945 card worked fine and under 8.04 it doesnt and isnt listing any wireless access points
<mrkeishii> well
<SilverStreak> ibleed: are those usually located in / or in /home? If they're in /, then I won't worry about them, since I'll just reformat that partition anyways
<mrkeishii> which is more better of use 8.04 or 7.10
<John_S> nickthorley: What is the output from "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"?
<david_-_-> soundray: almost but didnt work
<tom___> can anyone help me i dont no how to install  my ati drivers in ubuntu i followed the instructions on the sire but i just get ati-driver-installer-8-4-x86.x86_64.run
<mrkeishii> which is more better of use 8.04 or 7.10
<kdorf> Does anybody know how I might be able to get my media keys working in VLC player?
<patholio> probbably both the sam, but different bugs :) 8.04 is a LTS release though
<soundray> mrkeishii: I would try 8.04 and keep 7.10 in mind as a fallback
<arc_shmoo> how do i get restricted drivers for my proset wireless to show up on 8.04?
<balle_> is it really correct that there just are some labtops ubuntu just can't support graphic drivers too?
<mrkeishii> I am using 8.04
<andre677> tom, chmod +x ati-driver-etc
<nickthorley> john_s: ifconfig is listing wlan0 but no settings
<mrkeishii> I used to use 7.10
<c0Ld> does ubuntu have some kind of maximum volume control? I have my volume set to 100% (including all of the secondary options as well) and it's still not nearly as loud as I can get it on other OSes :/
<andre677> then ./ati-driver-etc
<PedanticSteve> hi all.  how can I switch my monitor to use the external monitor on the fly?  like when I plug into a projector.  I cant figure out how to do that.  My laptop has a key <Function><F8> that is supposed to do that, and does in Windows, but that key doesnt work in Ubuntu.  (I am using Hardy)
<ibleed> SilverStreak, i think lost + found tries to recover stuff that was damaged.  i've seen it in /media/disk and i think /home.  it might be rather common actually though i've when a computer shuts down unnaturally those stick out for me
<mrkeishii> is 8.04 more stable than 7.10?
<Gecko> Wow! That's strange! I click Preferences->Sound and click Test, and instantaneously, amarok starts playing an mp3 file!
<Mon> can anyone tell me about Lagrangian Points?
<JohnnyWells> Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<mrkeishii> is 8.04 more stable than 7.10?
<Mon> no one?
<patholio> monsieurledan, wikipedia is your friend there
<nickthorley> john_s: iwconfig doesnt seem to be reporting much either settings look blank
<tom___> chmod: cannot access `ati-driver-etc': No such file or directory
<soundray> mrkeishii: what do you mean by 'stable'? Crashes or updates?
<mrkeishii> Both
<soundray> mrkeishii: and please don't repeat your questions
<Mon> anyone?
<wisedude> John - Are you still there? I think doing it broke my NDISWrapper
<Starnestommy> mrkeishii: 8.04 is newer, so I think it's most likely less stable at this time
<andre677> no not ati-driver-etc, the full filename of what you downloaded
<John_S> nickthorley: can you do a "sudo iwlist scan" and see any wifi networks?
<aantn> update-manager reports that "current dist not found in meta-release file"
<tom___> oh ok thanks
<aantn> does anyone have any ideas how to fix that?
<sixsixsix> im having a bit of trouble with my internet browsing on Ubuntu
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<wisedude> I set up a static IP, and my network card stopped working.  Is it possible that using it breaks ndis wrapper?
<ichi-nii> hello
<John_S> wisedude: I don't know how that could happen--I'm using ndiswrapper too, with a static IP set up.
<metalcrusade777> what's up peoplez
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<david_-_-> soundray: i installed the 4.1 and 4.2 nothing
<soundray> mrkeishii: in my experience, neither is prone to crashing. As for updates, I expect that there will be moderate activity on 8.04 for another few weeks, as some post-release bugs are being sorted out.
<andrzej> Hello Iam newbee in Ubuntu but its great system
<wisedude> John - After I made the change it no longer showed any wireless networks available and wouldn't connect, removing the change fixed it
<metalcrusade777> has anyone here ever heard of soonr or avvenu?
<sixsixsix> im having a bit of trouble with my internet browsing on Ubuntu
<Mon> none can tell about Lagrangian points?
<ibleed> sixsixsix, if you disabled ipv6 system wide i have found that speeds things up considerably
<arc_shmoo> how do i get restricted drivers for my proset wireless to show up on 8.04 no restricted driver is listes unlike under 7.10?
<John_S> wisedude: First of all, did you make sure the IP address you chose is available?
<nickthorley> john_s: wlan0 reports -  Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<andrzej> six what is the problem?
<david_-_-> soundray: should i install java-gcj-compat-plugin  ?
<wisedude> John - It's the one I use on windows, which I dual boot on this machine
<soundray> david_-_-: the j2re1.4 will be a pain to install on 8.04. I'm not sure what to suggest
<soundray> david_-_-: yes, that could be worth a try
<John_S> nickthorley: Are you using ndiswrapper or how is your wireless setup?
<SilverStreak> ibleed: is it safe to unmount those "disks" if they're empty?
<tom___> do i need to log on as root or can i do sudo?
<badforecast> im trying to install 8.04 and gparted cant seem to detect my hard drive
<metalcrusade777> i'm looking for a program where i can remotely access a shared folder on my desktop from any web browser
<enterneo> hey, how can I view XPS documents in ubuntu?
<sixsixsix> ibleed, its not that, i recently updated my version to 7.4 something or other :p and when i try to go on some sites the text is extremely small and type-writer-ish and it does it in all browsers and even when i change the browser font
<andre677> you can do sudo
<david_-_-> soundray: should i remove the gcjwebplugin 4.1 and 4.2 first?
<prettyricky> How can I get permission to install new screenlets/.
<ibleed> SilverStreak, only if they aren't in use.  its ok to umount something if they are not in use.  if they are might cause havok
<nickthorley> john_s: not using ndiswrapper I dont think - i havent set anything up only installed 10 mins ago
<John_S> wisedude: how did you set the subnet mask and gateway?
<tom___> thanks there installing ^^
<SilverStreak> ibleed: how can I tell if they're in use?
<msix> hi all, with samba when accessing a share, what am i doing wrong when my windows client says : group name can not be found ? (client: winxp, server ubuntu hardy 64bit)
<andre677> no prob
<soundray> david_-_-: yes
<andre677> don't forget to run ati-config --initial
<sixsixsix> ibleed, its not that, i recently updated my version to 7.4 something or other :p and when i try to go on some sites the text is extremely small and type-writer-ish and it does it in all browsers and even when i change the browser font
<speakman> Anyone have an Idea why my Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop is so slow when accessing the harddrive? The CPU usage is close to nothing, but the computer is inaccessible if the c
<andre677> (as sudo)
<ibleed> SilverStreak, i'm not sure.  probably stuff thats in your fstab will be in use
<wisedude> John - The subnet defaulted to 255.255.255.0 I believe, and I set the gateway as the IP of my router - 192.168.1.1
<speakman> the harddrive is doing something
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<prettyricky> How can I get permission to install new screenlets/.
<soundray> enterneo: what application creates .XPS files?
<wisedude> I left the encryption at WPA because that was default, though I input no password because I don't actually encrypt my network (there was no option for no encryption)
<enterneo> soundray: I have a ebook, the chapters of whose are in XPS format :-|
<regis> found the reason:i had a cdrom line in fstab
<ibleed> sixsixsix, you might find that when you install fresh instead of upgrading that you'll have better results.  thats my guess.  you might want to backup your bookmarks and nuke your .mozilla folder too
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<asizemore> :P
<david_-_-> soundray: it was about to load then stoped...
<vb> how can I view XPS documents on ubuntu?
<andre677> anyone know why the new catalyst driver for my HD3450 would mean no video signal to my LCD TV?
<asizemore> hello #ubuntu I need to make accounts that have no access to programs or limited access to certain programs
<John_S> wisedude: Try connecting with DHCP just to see if you can connect OK.
<asizemore> such as, a few ftp-only accounts and a few irssi only accounts
<arc_shmoo> how do i get restricted drivers for my proset wireless to show up on 8.04 no restricted driver is listes unlike under 7.10? if you dont know please suggest a channel to ask ive uses ubuntu forums and google
<Mon> anyone interested in Physics?
<wisedude> John - can you see my private message?
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<soundray> Mon: this question is as offtopic as it was when you asked two hours ago
<Starnestommy> Mon: try the channel ##physics
<badforecast> ﻿im trying to install 8.04 and gparted cant seem to detect my hard drive
<Mon> not two hours
<Mon> i did
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, i'm so sorry.  for some reason thats a very common thing people who switch from gutsy to hardy find.  less wireless support.  you might want to look for a windows driver and use ndiswrapper
<Mon> no respons
<soundray> Mon: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<John_S> nickthorley: I'm not sure what broke for you between 7.10 and hardy, but I'm only familiar setting up with ndiswrapper since that is what I had to use. If all else fails I bet we could get your wireless going that way.
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<soundray> Mon: yes, there was a response telling you that you were offtopic
<Mon> thaks
<Mon> thanks*
<nickthorley> john_s: aparantely it used to use a restricted driver but this has been replaced by a kernel module - however it is one which doesnt work it seems :(
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I log on, the network manager asks me for my admin password.  How do I get it to stop doing this?
<msix> badforecast: i had that too, what did the trick for me was using fdisk to remove a partition and write everything to disk.. then do the gparted step again
<msix> hi all, with samba when accessing a share, what am i doing wrong when my windows client says : group name can not be found ? (client: winxp, server ubuntu hardy 64bit)
<arc_shmoo> ﻿ibleed: how will a windows driver help me?
<John_S> nickthorley: Yes, join the club, because I've seen alot of people with that issue here today unfortunately.
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, ndiswrapper will let you use a windows driver on linux/ubuntu
<malaTG> Anyone here tried to do a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 with a logitech dinovo keyboard and mouse?
<John_S> nickthorley: If you have the Windows wireless drivers (.inf and .sys files) we could set it up with ndiswrapper if you want to give it a shot.
<arc_shmoo> ibleed: should i assume that support is comming in the near future?
<malaTG> I am having problem getting them to work during the installation
<nickthorley> john_s: bazhang is hopefully going to help me in a while as he has the same card
<taime1> what is the name of the terminal server client tha ubuntu uses?
<msix> malaTG: yep.. and it worked here
<wisedude> Is it possible to private message people in this channel without special privelages?
<nickthorley> john_s: what dissadvantage does that give?
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, i dont know.  no idea.
<Shafto> Anyone here using an rt73 based wifi chip with Hardy? If so could they point me in the direction of some instructions of how to set it up? Google only seems to have answers for the betas
<tom___> john_s i gotta my wireless card working the drivers wernt 64 bit compatible thanks for your help :D
<Starnestommy> wisedude: you might need to be registered and identified with NickServ
<soundray> david_-_-: I think the next best thing you can try is to install a 32bit firefox. Instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<wisedude> Starnestommy - How do I do that on freenode?
<Starnestommy> wisedude: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<wisedude> Thank you
<John_S> nickthorley: Well, probably nothing you would care about, for instance with ndiswrapper you can't use "RF monitor" mode which allows you to use kismet and programs like that.
<taime1> what is the name of the terminal server client tha ubuntu uses?
<flubeyefendi> i just install hardy heron. and i also installed kopete. but my taskbar tray doesn't flash when a message recieved.. it's also the same in pidgin.. anybody help?
<mmm4m51> Hi all. I have problem with my modem, modem driver or dialer options. I can't make it to dial. Driver looks ok, dialer settings looks ok but it is not dialing. I tryed everything (pppconfig, wvdial, gnome network manager). Please help.
<david_-_-> soundray: that is what i was trying to do when i got those grey boxes with the play buttons on them
<tawd> has anyone else been able to get updates for the past couple fo days?
<Starnestommy> tawd: tsclient?
<arc_shmoo> ﻿ibleed: alright ill give ndiswrapper a go till 8.04 programmers get proset support again
<nickthorley> john_s: any speed issues and can you still scan for access points?
<Starnestommy> er, whoops
<Starnestommy> taime1: tsclient?
<eternal_p> flubeyefendi: I've been looking for the same thing, no idea
<tawd> starnestommy ?
<taime1> Starnestommy: i think thats it
<taime1> thanks
<John_S> tom__: That's great! What did you do so I might know for future reference?
<arc_shmoo> tawd: i havent had any from release date
<Starnestommy> tawd: sorry, I accidentally tab-completed the wrong nickname
<soundray> david_-_-: well, now that your Flash issues are sorted out, that side of things will work in firefox32 as well. As for Java, you'll have to try.
<tom___> one second im just gonna find the command i used
<Assid> err i have gnome-launch-box installed
<tawd> starnestommy, ohh  it's ok
<John_S> nickthorley: You can still scan for APs that broadcast their ESSIDs (network names), so you should be fine.
<tawd> arc_shmoo, ok.  at least i'm not the only person.  is there a reason why no more updates?
<John_S> wisedude: Did you get your problem connecting sorted out?
<nickthorley> john_s: ok thanks - will see if bazhang can help and if not will take you up on your offer thanks - how long a process is it?
<arc_shmoo> tawd: no idea ive been to busy trying to get 8.04 to do what 7.10 could to search too far into that one
<david_-_-> soundray: if u do not mind joining me in room #wwEd for guidance and help on installing it i would appreciate it if not tis all good.
<speakman> anyone knows why harddisk access almost locks up the computer?
<andre677> anyone else having problems with the newest fglrx driver?
<soundray> david_-_-: no, I'm going to log off soon. That page I gave you has step-by-step instructions.
<speakman> cpu usage is close to 0%
<tom___> i downgraded to 32 bit in the end i used dmesg and saw something about windows driver not compatible with 64 bit
<John_S> nickthorley: Not too long. But if you are successful with bazhangs help, please let me know what you did so I'll know for future reference. :)
<speakman> but the laptop is almost inaccessable
<tawd> arc_shmoo, ok.  well, nothing is broken on my laptop except for wifi, so i'll not complaign too much about no updates.  thanks man
<david_-_-> soundray: thank you so much for all your help i will keep you posted.
<phillipsjk> !bugs
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<soundray> david_-_-: good luck
<nickthorley> john_s: he tells me there is a new fix on the way but in the mean time he managed to get his working
<nickthorley> john_s: must reboot - brb
<Wo0dy> hello, can anybody here help me with cryptsetup/luks? I have crypted a partition on feisty and now I upgraded to hardy and my password is not recognized anymore...
<John_S> nickthorley: That's great--OK see you around. :)
<white_eagle> ok, I don
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> misstype :(
<ibleed> Wo0dy, i heard that happen to someone who upgraded and they didn't manage to get their partition back
<pxp3> hi
<Assid> stupid yahoo
<tom___> im gonna try opening wow to see if the updated ati driver worked wish me luck :p
<Assid> they support mac but not linux
<david_-_-> Assid: what is wrong with yahoo lol
<tawd> tom__ good luck
<Assid> david_-_-: ^
<tom___> thanks :D
<white_eagle> I can't update, for some reason I guess my firewall blocks the download, see this http://rafb.net/p/B0omuB81.txt
<tawd> i love compiz-fusion
<white_eagle> can I somehow skip those packages?
<white_eagle> I downloaded everything else
<tawd> white_eagle, i don't think anyone can update
<tom___> :( its still just opens then closes
<immesys__> I have an ATI 9100 IGP on my laptop and I can't get the restricted drivers from the website to install. Got any advice?
<white_eagle> tawd: ??
<tawd> i've not been able to for about 3 days
<tom___> now my screens gone to 800*600
<white_eagle> ok, just see the failed to fetch message
<enterneo> hello
<white_eagle> is it my firewall (my ISP's) or is some 404 from ubuntu???
<white_eagle> http://rafb.net/p/B0omuB81.txt
<white_eagle> please help
<white_eagle> I wasted precious bandwith
<white_eagle> I am capped
<leachim6> Hey ... I just installed hardy and my GDM has a different resolution than gnome
<phuzion> I'm having trouble with rubyripper, it doesn't seem to recognize the fact that there is a CD in my drive, despite the config having the correct mount point for my cd drive
<leachim6> how do I fix it ?
<santiago> list
<gorgon> is there a "tor" for 8.4?
<tawd> white_eagle, do you have a separate partition for / and /home ?
<white_eagle> can I somehow skip the bittorrent_3.4.2-11ubuntu5_all.deb  package?
<white_eagle> no
<tom___> brb restarting comp
<white_eagle> tawd: no
<arc_shmoo> is there a channel for rythmox?
<xico23> hola
<arc_shmoo> rythmbox*
<white_eagle> anyone, can I somehow skip the bittorrent_3.4.2-11ubuntu5_all.deb  package for the update???
<white_eagle> please
<orudie> so i installed 8.04 and want to get back to 7.10 , i tried putting the 7.10 cd and chose the option to install ubuntu, after a few minutes when the progress bar goes form left to right i hear rapid system beeps and everything crashes
<santiago> #ubuntu-españa
<leachim6> white_eagle, what do you mean ?
<jaffarkelshac> any solution to having 4 different wallpapers in desktop cube
<Wo0dy> is there any cryptsetup/luks channel or where else should I head?
<Jack_Sparrow> !downgrade
<ubot5> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<white_eagle> leachim6: there is some problem with my firewall (I am not completely sure about this) and I get this http://rafb.net/p/B0omuB81.txt when I update (I downloaded every other package)
<prettyricky> how can i create a shortcut to work as root?
<leachim6> Hey ... I just installed hardy and my GDM has a different resolution than gnome , how do I fix it
<ibleed> orudie, i dont suspect that has anything to do with having installed hardy or your gutsy cd unless, a bad download or scratch on the gutsy copy
<prettyricky> on my panel?
<white_eagle> leachim6: so, can I somehow skip those packages?
<orudie> i dont want to downgrade, i want to remove 8.04 completely and install 7.10
<white_eagle> I really need to upgrade
<leachim6> white_eagle, just use the gui updater and don't select that
<soundray> orudie: you want a fresh install of gutsy?
<crispy--> I cant change the volume via the little speaker icon next to the shutdown button in ubuntu HH. I use spdif.
<gorgon> does ne one use the "tor" network?
<white_eagle> leachim6: ??
<orudie> soundray, yeah
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> youmean from the update-manager
<orudie> ibleed, you know how many times i heard that about a bad copy before when i was trying to install on my other computer? thats all lies ok ?
<ibleed> gorgon, i'm pretty sure tor is the repos
<soundray> orudie: have you checked the CD for integrity? Is your hardware okay?
<rycole> is iptables capable of displaying how much traffic a specific user account has been using?
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle call it what you want. but it is downgrading.. unsupported..  HAve gutsy format / and do a fresh install off live cd
<white_eagle> white_eagle: ??
<tawd> prettyricky, right click on the application toolbar, go to edit menus, then click on the system tools menu, and tick Root Terminal
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: ????
<jaffarkelshac> i am using netmeter via wine rycole
<ElVirolo> does anyone know how to make amsn work?
<Neil3> hey all, just installed hardy on an acer 1353 laptop and x won't start, the display is a via unichrome km400, the error i get is (EE) CHROM(0): No valid modes found, (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. any ideas?
<orudie> soundray, my hardware is great, intel q6600, nvidia 8800 gt, 3gb gskill ddr800 what can be better  ?
<ibleed> orudie, lies ?  no lies.  if things aren't working its either your computer or a bad copy of the cd.  if you succesfully installed hardy, hardy isn't sabotaging your gutsy install
<soundray> orudie: it could be faulty
<gnuskool> who else got resolution probs with external lcds with intel i810
<jaffarkelshac> i am not sure what you mean, you just start it ElVirolo
<orudie> soundray, faulty what ?
<schue> rycole: bandwidthd is pretty ok
<white_eagle> please, how can I deselect that package *without* using the GUI???
<soundray> orudie: faulty hardware. RAM, for example.
<orudie> soundray, everything works fine in windows
<ElVirolo> jaffarkelshac: weel, i think it's broken under hardy
<orudie> soundray,  i'm installing ubuntu as a second boot OS
<jaffarkelshac> i have installed it, it works ElVirolo have you tried reinstalling
<gnuskool> how do you fix resolution with intel i810, external lcd, hardy
<ElVirolo> jaffarkelshac: yup
<mangosteen> hey when i open php.ini its empty how come? i try with gksudo "gedit /etc/php/apache2/php.ini", im new to Ubuntu, anyone got an idea why its blank?
<orudie> none of my hardware is faulty, whats faulty is ubuntu
<soundray> orudie: I would run memtest86 to check for flawed RAM, and the disk load test from smartmontools (I forget what the utility is called)
<jaffarkelshac> and when you start the app what error do you get ElVirolo
<timposey> is there a way to upgrade my ubuntu to 08.04 from a CD  I have a cd, I have read the upgrade page but don't find the answer to this question.  It would save a lot of download time if I could..
<soundray> orudie: oh, you're clearly worth helping. Good bye
<isleshocky77> Anyone have any sites for editing the menu for krunner in KDE4?
<isleshocky77> I can't find any sites or information about KDE4..
<ElVirolo> jaffarkelshac: whoops sorry i found it what the prob was ... permission prob  on ~/.amsn, sorry about that and thank you :)
<jaffarkelshac> np ElVirolo
<Rockj> hum, I get access denied when trying to share folders in ubuntu 8.04? I'm missing something?
<white_eagle> I will start from the beggining, I have some network connections, my isp's firewall blocks 2 packages, so I can't completely upgrade to hardy (every other package is downloaded as you can see -- http://rafb.net/p/B0omuB81.txt ), and the GUI ( update-manager ) freezes on me, and I use the CLI to upgrade to hardy ( sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop ), how can I deselect bittorrent_3.4.2-11ubuntu5_all.deb and python-bittorrent_3.4.2-1
<slappy> how do i install .deb package ?
<orudie> soundray, my point is that the installation should work flawlessly, i know for sure there is nothing wrong with my hardware
<jmknsd> dpkg
<Rockj> slappy, gksudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jaffarkelshac> Rockj, do you own the folder?
<white_eagle> slappy: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<slappy> thanks rockj
<Lamego> can someone provide me some pointers on how to improve my firefox fonts ? After the upgrade to Hardy the fonts are very ugly and hard to read
<gorgon> ibleed what do u mean "in the repos"?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I remember Gutsy Gibbon having an awesome application for handing .bin files (it practically mounted it, but it was great). Now after I upgraded to Hardy I don't have it anymore and so I'm woundering what would that kind of thing be called?
<immesys_> How do I install the open source "ati" driver in hardy?
<ibleed> gorgon installable through apt-get install from a ubuntu server or mirror
<J-Unit> gorgon, wats ur problem?
<white_eagle> did *anyone* read my issue?
<koro> did anyone find a workaround for the problem where alltray closes thhunderbird instead of minimizing it to tray when you click on the close buttin?
<koro> button
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, yes I own the folder.
<jaffarkelshac> that means it can be installed with synaptics gorgon
<Simonft> my wireless is not working
<JoshuaMD> Hi everone
<tawd> immesys, System > administration > hardware drivers
<prettyricky> does anyone here use any NES emulators???
<JoshuaMD> I'm using Chatzilla
<magnetron> prettyricky: yes.
<immesys_> tawd: Its not available there
<JoshuaMD> thank firefox for this i thought i'd never get on irc clients
<jmknsd> arg, paclages.ubuntu.com isn't loading
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle Can you use pastebin to post your sources list?
<jmknsd> *packages
<gorgon> j-unit i am trying to get "tor" to brows the net anomalously
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, I right clicked the folder and went to shared tab, it installed the required packages to use samba sharing but it gives me an error about I need the correct access to use samba sharing.
<tawd> immesys, ok, then i don't know what to do
<Blais1> Can anyone help me uninstall ATi catalyst drivers 8.37.3?
<Jack_Sparrow> !tor
<ubot5> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<prettyricky> magnetron>>>>>>>which one is good and wehere do I get it??>
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, afaik - Im added in it.
<junkrocker> h
<nxusr> Samba Printing ---Got a samba server/printer setup -- Prints fine from windows OSes, but not from Linux OSes -- Printing from linux, it prints gibbrish and empties the tray
<ibleed> JoshuaMD, xchat is in the repos.  its pretty good.  xchat-gnome is nice too its not as functional but looks good
<Simonft> my wireless will not work
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have any software repo enabled
<magnetron> prettyricky: applications > add/ remove, search for "nes"
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, I'm added in group sambashare so I assume it should work
<Bensawsome> which iso image would i download if i want the live cd which boot the whole operating system off the cd? I don't really want to install it on any computer (although i might eventually)
<prettyricky> ok cool thanks
<Blais1> ﻿Can anyone help me uninstall ATi catalyst drivers 8.47.3?
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: the upgrade-manager disabled them all
<Simonft> Bensawsome: same one
<magnetron> !latest | Blais1
<ubot5> Blais1: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<soundray> Bensawsome: get the Desktop CD
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac,  /var/lib/samba shows this for usershares folder:   drwxrwx--T  2 root sambashare  4096 2008-04-29 22:23 usershares
<d-snp> hey guys
<Bensawsome> thank u soundray and simonft
<orudie> soundray, i few months ago i had a similar error , couldnt get 7.10 installed on my other computer, for hours someone was trying to prove me that i had a bad copy , and i tried for hours wasting blank cds, trying over and over downloading from different locations, and what it was it was a "compatibility" issue with my 7800gt video card, which i know is a perfectly working video card, so the way i fixed it is i had to take out a 7600gt from
<orudie> my win xp computer and stick it into the other one and only then i was able to install
<JoshuaMD> Ibleed, firefox ownz
<prettyricky> magnetron>?? Where do I get the games??
<jaffarkelshac> it should, someone had the same problem, i checked their smb.conf and but was still not able to share,i think is abug  Rockj
<Bensawsome> wow busy channel :D
<Nebular> if I have a core 2 duo, are there any real reasons to go with the 32-bit version over the 64-bit? Are there any common major applications that don't pay well with the 64 bit kernel?
<J-Unit> gordon, well ur repo question was answered, anyway i was trying to answer that, i dont no wat tor is, sry
<Nebular> play rather
<JoshuaMD> firefox is the best.
<d-snp> I'm trying to change my resolution, but the Monitor Resolution util doesn't really change the resolution
<Onyx_> Hi, I just installed Hardy Heron, and compiz isn't working for me.... when I go to start avant window navigator, I get the error:  "Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.".  How can I get compiz to start right away, when my gnome session begins?  What do I have to add to my sessions?
<magnetron> prettyricky: from some legal source
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: and it also added hardy repos in my /etc/apt/sources.list and I removed them manually because they interfered when I wanted to updgrade to hardy
<JoshuaMD> you wait for all it's l33t updates
<d-snp> what could I do to force a higher resolution?
<J-Unit> wat r the 4 steps to compiling sumtin?
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle that has nothing to do with your ability to post your sources.list manually to the pastebin
<ibleed> Nebular, less problems with flash and java vs headaches with the 64 bit version
<taninomax> salve a tutti
<Blais1> !latest?
<ubot5> Factoid latest? not found
<prettyricky> magnetron>>> where is that legal source?
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<d-snp> Onyx_: have you turned it on in the Appearance menu?
<virtuald> !ppa
<ubot5> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rich_freecomm> I like the new 'Routine check of drives' with the splash screen instead of the standard text screen
<immesys_> does anybody know what the ati open source driver package called?
<Andrewm> Hi, I installed ubuntu with "Safe graphic mode"  is this still on? Do I need to find a driver or something?
<prettyricky> magnetron>> not trying to be sarcastic I just have never used one..
<magnetron> prettyricky: i can't give you any of the popular games, that would be illegal
<isleshocky77> Anyone know where configuration files for kde4's krunner are?
<r3b> Hey all, I'm wondering if there's a PAE enabled kernel available for Hardy?
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, oki. I'll see if I can find some other samba software that can do it easily for me - im to "lazy" to dig into smb.conf atm. :)
<slappy> i get this error when trying to install the package: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<tom___> :( the new drivers have made everything run slower the pages stick as im scrooling.
<soundray> orudie: you clearly know everything already. In fact, you're so sure of yourself you throw around the 'lies' word. Why in the world would *you* need or ask for help?
<orudie> i would like to completely remove 8.04 and install a fresh 7.10 how can i do that ?
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, (needed to share files over to a mac, I guess I'll just use scp instead ;))
<Simonft> my wireless is not working, and someone here said they might know why. Something to do with a kernal. they said that they would try it. does anybody have any idea what they were talking about?
<jaffarkelshac> what is scp?
<Jacen> I'm having trouble getting rid of azureus. I just want to do a completely fresh install. I've used the terminal and synaptic to remove it but it's still in my system yet the terminal and synaptic both say it's not there. When I try to manually delete the files it wont let me. What do I need to do?
<rich_freecomm> orudie: can't you do a cdboot of 7.10?
<jaffarkelshac> you could use sshfs Rockj
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: here they are http://rafb.net/p/v4MByD52.txt
<orudie> rich_freecomm, tried that doesnt work it freezes and i hear system beeps
<Onyx_> d-snp: thanks bro, simple as pie :)
<Andrewm> Hi, I installed ubuntu with "Safe graphic mode"  is this still on? Do I need to find a driver or something?
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, secure copy.  (same as cp, just copying over ssh from and to remote hosts)
<jmknsd> hmm, which package should I choose *ubuntu1_i386.deb or *_i386.deb
<ibleed> orudie, system beeps is indicitive of a hardware problem.  the computer
<logi2> how do i get new fonts to show up? i used gksudo to open to my fonts folder in root and copied them in there like i did in gutsy and they dont show up
<brill> What do you think - will automatix be missed?
<immesys_> Andrewm: no its okay, you should be good
<John_S> Simonft: what is the wireless card you are using?
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, approxly the same as sshfs, just that a mac doesn't have ssh installed, but they have a ssh client ;-)
<Simonft> i'll check
<Andrewm> immesys_: thanks
<tom___> can anyoen help me the new drivers i installed for my graphics card have my computer run worse the pages stick games crash as i open them can i uninstall it?
<orudie> soundray, i'm not saying i know everything, again, i'm saying that very often when there is a problem, i get a response like "its your hardware" and its not
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: do the sources list matter with the upgrade?
<jaffarkelshac> i see Rockj
<sisif> Hello guys. I`d just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and there seem to be a small problem. I just can`t seem to be able to load module "b44" (broadcom ethernet module) at system boot time. I already added the module to /etc/modules and checked to see if it is not blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist . Any other advices on what I might do next ? Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle looks to me like you were installing a lot of unsupported products.
<mooseman089> hey im having the cifs vfs not responding error on 8.04 does this fix still work safely? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293513
<Simonft> John_S: i forgot how to tell
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: I don't believe that has anything to do with the upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle yes, having installed from odd repos can clearly effect your upgrade possibilities
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle believe whatever you like
<ibleed> orudie, what you fail to realize is that you wont take any help from people who know what they are talking about.  if its not your hardware, its not the cd, what else could it be ?  the alignment of the stars ?
<John_S> Simonft: Try doing a "lspci" at the command line.
<gorgon> tor button is not avaibale for 8.4...what do i do?
<pieball22> Can anyone tell me what I type to see what ubuntu thinks is the fefault soundcard? I have my onboard sound card playing mp3s but flash movies in the browser seem to play with my Audigy2!
<StuckMojo> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption
<wesley> where can i find the dir where kernels are being to installed ?
<brill> gorgon: Install and use firefox 2
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/ssh-and-scp-howto-tips-tricks  - ctrl+f and search for scp and read if your interessted. A must "know" for linux friends ;-)
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: can you help me?
<arc_shmoo> how do you load ndiswrapper sense 8.05+proset=nonfunctional. apt-get ndiswrapper doesnt succeed
<arc_shmoo> 8.04
<Simonft> John_S: Broadcom BCM4380 wireless lan controler on a Powerbook G4
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: I believe (again)that I should skip those 2 packages
<peman> q: I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and my MythTV streaming is way too slow and also copying files (smb) from the server is very slow.. (running ubuntu as file server and mythtv backend). Is there any known problems with networking in 8.04 ?
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: can i do that?
<gorgon> there is nothing for fire fox 3?
<MCCloak> hi
<orudie> ibleed, so if 8.04 installed fine, and windows xp installed and everything works fine, and when i stick that 7.10 cd and i hear system beeps when it tries to start X, thats hardware problem ?
<brill> gorgon: Not yet. Usually wont be long though.
<gorgon> thanks brill
<bimboclaudio> t
<slappy> getting an install error when trying to install wicd deb package. says no such file or directory
<sisif> Anyone ?
<jaffarkelshac> cheers, Rockj i learn something everyday
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle you need to fix your sources list, then sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<brill> gorgon: You're welcome. I need the button too. :-)
<ibleed> orudie, if its not the cd, its your hardware.  did you check the iso you burned with md5sum ?  if the md5sum matches you have a good burn if you didn't burn at too high a speed
<Moc> I just upgraded my ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.04 and I get a black screen
<Simonft> John_S: you want the full text?
<gorgon> is there an easy way 2 down drage fire fox?
<John_S> Simonft: Someone was just in here with that same problem. I think bazhang has that same broadcom type card and can help you--he got his working. Otherwise you'll have to use ndiswrapper with the Windows wireless drivers, and I can help you with that.
<m1r> evening
<Jack_Sparrow> white_eagle beyond that I cant help you
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: but, but, it says I have 906 upgrades now ( I see that orange icon up there_
<white_eagle> Jack_Sparrow: and I am capped
<arc_shmoo> how do you load ndiswrapper since 8.04+proset=nonfunctional. apt-get ndiswrapper doesnt succeed. if this is the incorrect channel please direct me to the correct one
<Moc> I also just tried to boot from the install cd and I also get a black screen
<Jack_Sparrow> John_S bcm43xx ?
<brill> gorgon: I just installed version 2 as well. 3 is good though.
<Simonft> John_S: ok, how do it ask bazhang
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, your welcome. I know how to setup samba manually, but I normally tech servers and for desktop use I want it to be done with a simple "click" without having to configure and fiddling so much :)
<r3b> anyone know about enabling PAE in Ubuntu?
<nickthorley> bazhang: are you around yet?
<hauke_> Hi there, can anyone tell my how to encrypt an existing system (hardy)? A link would be nice, too.
<John_S> Simonft: He's logged in right now, but he might be away. I guess you could PM him if you want, otherwise be patient as he's here alot. :)
<gorgon> brill i really like version 3, hate 2 have 2 go back :(
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, a floppy or usb flash drive would be helpful.  or sacrifice a dvd or cdr for the file if you have another computer.  it might be on the install disc i'm not sure but i'm doubt it since ndiswrapper isn't necessary to get a computer running
<Simonft>  ok
<Simonft> thanks
<jaffarkelshac> 1 think i have realise with linux is somethings take a long time to setup when a click could do it Rockj
<John_S> John_S: No problem, good luck.
<brill> gorgon: Yeah. I feel the same way. 3 is nice...
<Jacen> I'm having trouble getting rid of azureus. I just want to do a completely fresh install. I've used the terminal and synaptic to remove it but it's still in my system yet the terminal and synaptic both say it's not there. When I try to manually delete the files it wont let me. What do I need to do?
<slappy> getting an install error when trying to install wicd deb package. says no such file or directory. the deb file is on my desktop
<arc_shmoo> ibleed: sarcrifice the disk for what? where is ndiswrapper
<ror> "you have to download a total of 1493M this will take about 5 hours 12 minutes"
<ror> thanks guys!
<wesley> Does some know where the files of the kernel are be found of installed kernels
<Rockj> jaffarkelshac, most stuff is not hard to setup - samba could be abit chruncy if you don't know the settings you are setting. I got settings laying around, but I prefer it to be friendly accessible on a desktop computer.
<timposey> can I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 with the regular instalation cd?
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, i'm assuming you have access to 2 computers.  if you sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper on one of them the deb will be somewhere on that hard drive which you can locate through sudo updatedb; sudo locate ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> timposey no
<ror> I don't remember 704 to 710 being this big an upgrade?
<Pelo> does anyone know a command to display the memory usage of my videocard ?
<ror> I guess this means good stuff is coming our way? :)
<arc_shmoo> ibleed: I only have one dual boot comp and sudo-apt-get gets me nothing
<arc_shmoo> ibleed: sudo apt-get
<sisif> Hello guys. I`d just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and there seem to be a small problem. I just can`t seem to be able to load module "b44" (broadcom ethernet module) at system boot time. I already added the module to /etc/modules and checked to see if it is not blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist . Any other advices on what I might do next ? Thanks.
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, and i'm guessing there are download links to a hardy deb file through google.  google is my first stop for help unless i'm stumped.
<bbyever> hi, i have installed nvidia-glx-new drivers and its not appearing on the restricted drivers page, and the resolution is wrong. i just upgraded from gutsy
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, you might want to go to a coffeehouse or a friend with another computer.  thats the only way
<harry> Installed 7.10 a couple of hours ago. It worked OK. It offered an upgrade to 8.04. After the upgrade ubuntu doesn't recognize my name/password when I try to log in. But when I opened session Failsafe GNOME my password was accepted for adding XChat. Anyone know how to fix this login problem?
<eagleboy> hello all, I just installed 8.04 and my dang Wireless decided to stop working on me for both, linux and windows.  I was wondering if the drivers could have cause this problem?
<Pelo> sisif, add the command to modprobe it to  /etc/rc.local
<ror> AHHHHH
<ror> the upgrade manager is trying to convert me to the server edition?
<ror> no wonder it's gone mad
<ror> how do I stop it after saying I wanted it to continue?
<bastid_raZor> with the upgrade to 8.04 i'm get an error that says my BIOS is not detected and my SMBus controller is not enabled. it is an older box ..
<white_eagle> ror: just do from terminal, sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<ror> *hits cancel button and hopes
<arc_shmoo> ibleed: what am i going to do with the other comp?
<bintrue|work> Ever since upgrading to 8.04 I can't play audio in Firefox and rhythmbox
<unenough> hi, which package do i need to install to get the libc manpages?
<Pelo> eagleboy, for this to happen in both  OS I would look at someting more basic then drivers , like hardware issues
<slappy> any reason why my wicd deb package is not found when its sitting on my desktop
<slappy> ?
<ibleed> eagleboy, your linux drivers woudn't have effected your hardware or windows networking from working.  its something else.
<ror> thanks white_eagle
<sisif> Pelo: just the command? Like "modprobe b44" ?
<Pelo> sisif, yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> slappy are you double clicking the deb?
<eagleboy> well it's internal and it was working fine on gusty
<ror> how come the upgrade manager thought I had server edition?
<slappy> nope was using terminal
<eagleboy> I guess it was time to go
<John_S> eagleboy: How could upgrading to Hardy affect your Windows wireless? Just curious.
<Pelo> sisif, should work just as is,  might need sudo ... but I'm not sure
<slappy> with the command you gave me
<eagleboy> firmware bug might have damaged the card
<Pelo> ror, got the server edition metapackage installed ?
<ror> pelo: no
<J-Unit> in compiling sumtin...do u need to do a command b4 ./configure and after cd to directory?
<slappy> using this command:  sudo dpkg -i wicd_1.4.2-1-all.deb
<ror> great, still gotta download 1485M now, oh well slightly less I suppose o0
<sisif> Pelo: Ok. Now let me try it :)
<Mdarcelin> I have a small question regarding the wireless usb adapters? Is it possible to get it working with hardy? I apologize if this has been covered already..
<Jack_Sparrow> eagleboy did you power down before booting windows or just reboot?  try power down and see if problem persists in windows..
<tanath> can anyone help me with WoW? it's very slow. i think it's using indirect rendering, even though i have direct rendering. output from terminal: http://pastebin.ca/1002205
<sisif> Pelo: Btw, is there any way to "reboot" linux without actually rebooting the box ?
<Pelo> ror, you sure ? that would be my guess,  if you installed  ubuntu-server at some point in the past ( I think that's the name of the package) ,  the upgrade looks for metapackages to do it's work I beleive
<eagleboy> yup
<eagleboy> did both
<eagleboy> rebooted and power cycled
<ror> Pelo, I've never installed ubuntu-server unless it's a requirement for SQL server
<ror> mySQL that is
<eagleboy> and the light is on under linux but not under windows
<Jack_Sparrow> slappy cd to the Desktop first and see if that helps with your cli command
<unenough> ....which package do i need to install to get the libc manpages?
<Pelo> sisif, restarting x  but I'm not sure that will reload rc.local,  you can try it ,     alt-crtl-backspace
<tanath> i tried following the ubuntu wow guide
<eagleboy> I just can't turn it off
<ibleed> Mdarcelin, that depends on which one it is.  some work, some dont.
<ror> why does the upgrade want to remove so many x packages :o
<Pelo> ror, that's the only thing I can think of that would do that
<ltracy> Was adobe reader removed from apt?  (Or am I hallucinating and it was never there)
<Pelo> ror, x is getting upgraded as well
<slappy> Jack_sparrow: i double clicked the file but it gave me an error saying it conflicts with the installed "network manager"
<Ichigo-kun_> hello
<ror> Pelo: but it wants to *remove* loads of stuff, not upgrade, or install new
<tanath> ror, do you have 'ubuntu-desktop' enabled? are the packages being replaced with others of different name?
<Pelo> ltracy, try checking that backport and multivers repos are enable
<tanath> ror, er, installed i mean. not enabled
<ibleed> ltracy, the adobe pdf stuff is in medibuntu external repositories  acroread and all that
<ror> what's the easiest way to check ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop status?
<Jack_Sparrow> slappy then I would suggest not using the program you are trying to install or make a full backup and know what you are doing first
<ltracy> Thanks
<orangey> hey all
<arc_shmoo> ibleed: when i try to make the file i get "make[1]: *** [loadndisdriver] Error 1
<arc_shmoo> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/tessaract/Desktop/ndiswrapper-1.52/utils'
<arc_shmoo> make: *** [install] Error 2"
<DarkLordVenom> how do i find out how many processes/filehandles a user can run?
<tanath> ror, there's a metapackage called 'ubuntu-desktop' that you should have installed
<slappy> k.
<Mdarcelin> It's the linksys wireless G adapter. Model number is: WUSBF54G
<orangey> do you guys know if an osx guest can be used in xen?
<Pelo> ror, itremoves then it installs,  but at this point I'm not sure what is going on ,  you can always   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop once you are done and rebooted if the desktop stuff is gone,  your settings and data are safe on your /home
<ibleed> arc_shmoo, i haven't used ndiswrapper in years i'm not a good person to ask someone else possibly
<ror> yeah tanath, but how do I check with apt-get?
<tanath> ror, 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' would work
<arc_shmoo> who here knows how to get ndiswrapper going on 8.04?
<Mdarcelin> I'm in live cd mode though because I wanted to get wireless working before I fully install hardy
<ror> yeah I have ubuntu-desktop installed
<ibleed> Mdarcelin, sometimes ethernet is required on the comp you want wireless to work like in the case of restricted drivers (requiring update)
<ror> ubuntu-server isn't the right metapackage name
<tanath> ror, then you shouldn't have to worry about it removing anything you need. if it's trying to remove stuff you want... well, make sure you're not using third party repositories...
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<ror> tanath, and what if I am?
<arc_shmoo> bah guess 8.04 isn't ready for use yet back to 7.10 i go
<tanath> ror, that can cause issues, particularly when upgrading your whole OS
<Jacen> I'm having trouble getting rid of azureus. I just want to do a completely fresh install. I've used the terminal and synaptic to remove it but it's still in my system yet the terminal and synaptic both say it's not there. When I try to manually delete the files it wont let me. What do I need to do? Please help.
<ror> hmm, ok
<tanath> ror, you should disable them for the upgrade. then after the upgrade you can see about reenabling them and getting stuff back
<ror> right, fair enough
<Danish989> Hi all
<Lord_MuffloN^> Woho, Ubuntu 8.04 is the first version of Ubuntu that have even been remotely useful for me on my laptop!
<DarkLordVenom> is ubotu not running in the channel?
<ror> so is 1.5GB reasonably for a up to date 7.10 upgrade to 8.04?
<tanath> ror, hopefully your 3rd party repos will have ones designed for the new version
<ror> not sure I've got much from 3rd party repos
<mib_7o18msex> Jacen: by still there do you mean it still launches or that the menu item for it is still there?
<Pelo> ror, generaly it is a good idea to disable extra repos and  to reinstalll  ubuntu-desktop to make sure all those pacakges are available for upgrade
<Rembos> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<Danish989> I just installed hardy heron and I was wondering what Beryl is, and how I can get the cubed desktop and also change settings for Compiz Fusion?
<Jacen> I got rid of the menu item but yes, it still launches.
<sisif> Well, that didn`t worked :(
<Pelo> tanath, 3rdparty repos get disabled by the installer
<Lord_MuffloN^> 7.04? "Fuck you laptop user!" 7.10? "Hahahaha, forget about sound or keyboard!" 8.10? "Hey, this stuff works!"
<Pelo> !cn | Rembos
<ubot5> Rembos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tanath> Pelo, right... forgot
<ror> 8.10? wow you future freak
<Jacen> Doing a search for azureus  I find 11 files.
<Lord_MuffloN^> eh, 8.04*
<tanath> but simply having the stuff installed can cause issues
<Lord_MuffloN^> ;_;
<Danish989> I just installed hardy heron and I was wondering what Beryl is, and how I can get the cubed desktop and also change settings for Compiz Fusion? can anyone help?
<sisif> Pelo: Noup. No good. But thanks any way !
<Lord_MuffloN^> Well, anyway, woho, I can finally use Linux good on the laptop
<Rembos> ñêó÷íî òóò, óõîæó ÿ îò âàñ..
<orudie> any reason why google maps are choppy in both firefox2 and firefox3 in 8.04 ?
<Lord_MuffloN^> Not stuck totally to Windows OS's
<Pelo> sisif, try with  sudo modprobe ...
<tanath> Danikar, beryl was a fork of compiz that got remerged into what is now 'compiz fusion'
<ibleed> Danish989, hardy comes with compiz-fusion built in.  you need a supported video card, go into appearances, click on "extra" for the effects then look into installing compizconfig-settings-manager i think it is
<eagleboy> question, anyone know if linksys wusb54gc fully works under hardy?
<mw-home> Hi, can I use ping to test a particular interface on my box?  I want to know "can I hit remote server X from local interface eth1"
<tanath> Danikar, woops, wrong nick
<Lord_MuffloN^> and after getting Amarok to work, I have to admit, it's better then any other media player I've used
<tanath> Danish989, , beryl was a fork of compiz that got remerged into what is now 'compiz fusion'
<Pelo> sisif, man modprobe I think there is a modprobe config file you can edit to add the module
<eagleboy> I have it working fine but it says "Unkown USB wireless card Unkwon"
<ror> amarok rocks! although it's a bit weird with the way it handles playlists
<Danish989> ibleed: I have to install the compiz settings manager manually, it doesn't come pre-installed?
<sisif> Pelo: Ok.
<ibleed> mw-home, ping the lan internal address from a command line
<Danish989> tanath:  I have to install the compiz settings manager manually, it doesn't come pre-installed?
<ror> and it's constant "http cache cleaner" bs
<sisif> Hmm
<Lord_MuffloN^> Now, for my questions, do I still need to go through a painful experience to install NVIDIA drivers? Secondly, is there support for the HUAEWI E220 3G modems for Linux?
<ibleed> no Danish989 compiz-fusion is built in but the settings tweaker is that one program i pointed out
<Danish989> ibleed: okie, thanks :)
<Mdarcelin> Oh darn! One more silly question: should I just do a full install? Would that make it easier for it to be recognized? Oh and if I need an ethernet connection, may I use this pc as the main computer? I'm using the verizon wireless modem/router
<mw-home> ibleed: i have two interfaces.  i want to use one.
<ror> the settings tweaker is essential though :)
<tanath> Danish989, i believe it comes with basic settings
<twrigh1> all you need to do to install the drivers is use the hardware drivers tool
<ibleed> Danish989, looking in systems-preferances-appearance
<ror> but the basic settings are useless compared to the powah that is the decent settings manager
<eagleboy> Anyone know if linksys wusb54gc fully works under hardy?  I have it working fine but it says "Unkown USB wireless card Unkwon"
<ror> feel the CUBE
<sarthor> my upgrade stopped once due to electricity failure, now its the error during starting upgrade "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock", What to do??
<Electric> Instead of quotation marks I have ¨ how can I fix? already tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<ibleed> thats where you'll find the effects tab, you want "extra" for that crazy cube everyone loves.
<twrigh1> rm ﻿/var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Lamego> !flash
<ubot5> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ror> what I want is separate backgrounds for each face of my cube but can't be bothered to work out if that's possible
<Danish989> Does anyone know a MSN client for ubuntu, that allows you to send messages to a mobile device?
<sarthor> twrigh1, is the for me?? "rm ﻿/var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<Sproggy> hey nothing wrong with the crazy cube ... do you not realise how much fun my sons have sitting playin on it for hours at a time
<orudie> is anyone else having the same proglem? google maps are choppy in both firefox2 and firefox3 in ubuntu 8.04
<CaptainSmokey> How do i mount a hard disk image as read and write? it is a .img.
<ibleed> sarthor, you can only have one instance of a apt update going on at one time.  that might be the problem.
<amin> salam
<ror> sarthor, you'll need to delete the old lock file
<twrigh1> ﻿sarthor, yes but better put sudo in frount
<ibleed> Danish989, i know amsn is very popular though i'm not sure if it supports mobile devices
<sarthor> amin, Walykum Salama
<eagleboy> Anyone know if linksys wusb54gc fully works under hardy?  I have it working fine but it says "Unkown USB wireless card Unkwon"
<amin> hele
<q4a> hi all - i'm installed kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop samsung q45 f000 with alter cd, but can't start it  :'( I have updated bios and disable this things in it: Intel SpeedStep, Touch Pad Mouse, Legacy USB Support, Internal LAN, CPU Power Saving Mode. After that I tryed to start kubuntu recovery mode with acpi=off and get this: http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0890.jpg - can...
<amin> are you arab?
<q4a> ...somebody help me?
<ror> eagleboy, we heard you the first time. we don't know, try it and let us know
<sarthor> amin, no i am from Pakistan
<ibleed> eagleboy, i'm guessing google knows.  thats usually my first stop before asking questions here
<sarthor> you??
<Rembos> åïò íó ðóññêèå åñòü?
<CaptainSmokey> How do i mount a hard disk image as read and write? it is a .img file.  i am using Ubuntu 8.04
<amin> from iran
<amin> Tehran
<sarthor> amin, Good. you are welcome here,
<amin> me too
<ror> anyone here on hardy with wine can tell me what version it's up to? gutsy still has a very old verison :\
<HSNews> how to update frm Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04?
<Danish989> For playing music, which one is the best: Music Player Daemon, AmaroK or Listen?
<ibleed> CaptainSmokey, i dont believe .img images are supported natively under linux.  i know you can use the commerical nero to burn them though (for linux)
<twrigh1> amarok rocks
<scizzo-> HSNews: there is upgrade instructions on ubuntu.com
<Jack_Sparrow> HSNews ubuntu alternate cd is one
<Moc> Any known issues with a black screen (and can't switch to terminal) with ubuntu 8.04 ? It worked fine in ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubot5> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Zoem> Has anyone had any trouble with usb thumbdrives? mine isn't being recognized at all
<george> how can install skype for ubuntu 8.04?
<Moc> it an intel card I think
<q4a> if(someone will not help me)kill -9 myself
<CaptainSmokey> ibleed, i managed to mount the .img as read only, but i wanna write something to the .img. It is not a CDROM img, it is a hard disk img
<amin> What this uBuntu?
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubot5> I am ubot5, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<sarthor> amin, its linux distribution
<ror> !wine
<Electric> without quotation marks thereś a lot of CLI I cant get right, anybody help?
<ubot5> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Danish989> For playing music, which one is the best: Music Player Daemon, AmaroK or Listen?
<ommegang> after a dist-upgrade my login screen is too big how can i fix it
<twrigh1> amarok
<ibleed> ooh.  very sorry CaptainSmokey i'm not even sure what those applications are called.  if you have an idea of what your looking for you can try apt-cache search <string>   whatever your looking for
<Jacen> I'm having trouble getting rid of azureus. I just want to do a completely fresh install. I've used the terminal and synaptic to remove it but it's still in my system yet the terminal and synaptic both say it's not there. When I try to manually delete the files it wont let me. What do I need to do? Apparently the person helping me got kicked or something. ^^;
<amin> i know, it's beter of red hat?
<amin> or karamad?
<CaptainSmokey> ibleed: thanks for the info
<otarid> george: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype doesn't work?
<george> how can install skype for ubuntu 8.04?May someone helmp me
<Zoem> Has anyone had any trouble with usb thumbdrives? mine isn't being recognized at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubot5> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ommegang> george: drop to a terminal and type sudo apt-get intall skype
<NemesisD> hi all, trying to get compiz going on my laptop. i've found that if I put in "intel" into the driver section, which is what I need to use, it can't start, any ideas? i'm using an eee
<george> when i try install skype it show me :wrong architecture i386"
<george> i have skype
<ibleed> CaptainSmokey, i found an isomaster program in the repo for editing cd/dvd images not sure if .img is supported
<stuttitown> stuttitown:
<otarid> maybe you downloaded the wrong version?
<george> frome official link
<george> noo
<ommegang> george: try what i said if u have 64bi
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, how do I hide gdesklets from notification area??
<twrigh1> you seem to have downloaded the x64 version
<CaptainSmokey> ibleed: thanks, i'll give it a try
<george> ye i have 64b ,it is 32b
<offload> I've installed Opera but flash doesn't work.  installed flash from adobe but still nothing.  Anyone have this problem?
<ibleed> CaptainSmokey, i'm so sorry.  i didn't take your response into consideration.  thats nature's way of telling me to take a break :)
<david14> no updates for hardy yet?
<ommegang> george: try a sudo apt-get install skype
<george> ok
<stuttitown> stuttitown:
<CaptainSmokey> ibleed: it's all right. Will it support hard disk images if i manage to get it to open my .img?
<otarid> george: If you have x64 try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<mattgyver83wasta> After upgrading to 8.04 my back and forward buttons on my mouse do not respond in firefox.  Does anyone know why this might be?
<twrigh1> he doesn't by the look of things
<MadsRH> When I've booted I have to click my NTFS drive in Places to mount it. Is there a way to auto mount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubot5> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<yoyoma> can i use the xfce login screen as the default login screen, even though it's not my default GUI?
<bintrue|work> mattgyver83wasta:  I went through the same problem. Comment out your button assignments in xorg.conf
<Zoem> !usb
<ubot5> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<felix_> First time Ubuntu user and this is GREEEAAAT! Flushing WinXP down the toilet atm.
<CaptainSmokey> !investigate | CaptainSmokey6
<ubot5> CaptainSmokey6: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Zoem> dang it, neither of those are my question
<Mdarcelin> Oh I have a separate question for my g4 ibook: when I attempt to run the livecd, it starts off normally but then I get a dark flickering screen that stays put for a long time. Is it just that my g4 is too old?
<ommegang> george: any luck
<exxec> installed kde4 in ubuntu 8.10. i get as far as to see the desktop before i'm thrown back into the gnome login screen. is this a known issue ?
<ror> !repositories
<ubot5> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<CaptainSmokey> !investigate | CaptainSmokey
<george> just a moment
<bintrue|work> Ever since upgrading to 8.04 I can't play audio in Firefox and rhythmbox. Is there a way to make multiple streams play again?
<ror> Iv'e read that and I don't understand it
<ror> it talks about $devel but what repository is that?
<orudie> is there a way to get xmms-dev installed in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<MadsRH> How do I auto mount my drive?
<MadsRH> ﻿When I've booted I have to click my NTFS drive in Places to mount it. Is there a way to auto mount it?
<mib_fk588k> I finally got Hardy running, lol I had to include the all_generic_ide option for the kernel. But now Compiz keeps segfaulting and crashing X, I turned off all Desktop Effects and haven't had a crash.
<phillipsjk> CaptainSmokey, Freenode is blocking Private messages.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zoem try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start   to get usb drive recognized..
<yoyoma> MadsRH | !fstab
<yoyoma> !fstab | MadsRH
<ubot5> MadsRH: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<D0c5i5> anyone ever heard of sending usb over IP?
<david14> hello?
<Zoem> Jack_Sparrow /usr/sbin/hald already running
<PeterFA> D0c5i5, no, but sounds interesting.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zoem it was worth a shot
<sponzor> is there any program that shows uptime of the internet connection? a program/scripts that runs on apache?
<shakkydo> anyone ever heard of Linux Mint you don't get any of these problems with it
<adrian_2002ca> sorry...restarted...im new...anyone know how i can hide gdesklets in the notification area>?
<Zoem> Jack_Sparrow yarly, since it worked
<mw-home> heron raped my box.  my wireless don't work, my sound don't work, my firefox extensions are incompatible with 3.0, and it's only been a day.
<dupin> hi
<orudie> bazhang, please i really need that xmms-dev , is there a way to get it installed in 8.04 ? i cant compile because of its missing
<mstef> any reason why my sound would stop working after upgrading to 8.04? (theres a red 'x' on the speaker sound icon)??
<PeterFA> sponzor, you could do <?php exec("uptime ; ifconfig"); ?>
<SnakeArt> Hi,everyone!
<CaptainSmokey> phillipsjk: oh, ok. thanks for telling me. why are they doing that?
<Zoem> mstef, 8.04 uses pulseaudio for sound now
<kdorf> pulseaudio sucks btw :(
<PeterFA> How long ago was Hardy released?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zoem I get lucky every now and then
<Zoem> I'm ok with pulseaudio
<george> no, it doesnt work..it still wrong :(
<Jack_Sparrow> shakkydo Please stay on topic
<mstef> Zoem, so what do i do
<SnakeArt> Is there anyone with gutsy-gibbon and bamboo one tablet?
<Zoem> Jack_Sparrow, I dunno what was up with that. It seems like hal has been kinda squirrelly lately
<Jack_Sparrow> Zoem just be sure to properly unmount them.
<kaffien> SnakeArt no but i have an intuos 3 tablet running
<bobesponja> hi
<markelhas> hi ppl i'm having some problems using video player with subtitles, can some one help me!
<phillipsjk> sponzor: such a script may not detect a brief loss in connectivity (for example pulling the  ethernet connection, then plugging it back in)
<george> what the f**k mean "wrong architecture i386
<Zoem> mstef, ummm.... I'm not entirely the right person to help with that
<Jack_Sparrow> george Please dont do that..  it is not appropiate
<Zoem> mstef I've fixed it once, but I don't remember really what I did
<mstef> Zoem, it worked fine for a like a day or two after upgrading
<george> sorry
<markelhas> i've tried totem an vlc and can't load subtitles at all
<kaffien> the tablet works but the preassure controls dont seem to be as responsive in linux unforunately :(
<markelhas> is there any special way to do this!
<bobesponja> I lost my windows partition after installing ubuntu 8.04, I still have it in /dev/hda5 but grub doesn't see it, any way to get it back?
<alice_> wat is subtitle?
<shakkydo> If you love Ubuntu but get frustrated at all the problems give Mint a bash. All these issues are sorted. I feels like Ubuntu but without the headaches!! I love it
<Zoem> mstef check to make sure you have the right drivers installed
<sponzor> PeterFA i nead a uptime of internet conection. the internet works from computer to router 24/7 but sometimes the isp restars servers etc.. and connections breaks for some seconds so i nead a uptime of connection to the internet
<phillipsjk> CaptainSmokey, Check your message window from freenode. "Spam" is the reason given.
<jimcooncat> george, maybe it would help if you gave us some context. What's giving you that error?
<george> but iam so nerv...now its 4 o'clock am and i still cant instal skype
<Danish989> to install Konqueror in Ubuntu, how many additional packages will I have to install and how much disk space will that take up?
<george> when i try to install packeges
<george> gives me tha eror
<ror> I'm trying to use a 3rd party repo to update wine but it's now greyed out in the update manager, what does this mean?
<Assid> okay i got a cp2101 that i use to connect to gprs/edge networks
<jimcooncat> george, your machine isn't a i386?
<Assid> can someone help me get a dialer working?
<kaffien> shakkydo  it supports wacom tablets ?
<george> i thick it have but...
<sponzor> anybody?
<alice_> u should not use wine.
<exxec> trying again.. installed kd4 in ubuntu 8.04, but when i see the desktop screen i'm thrown back to the gnome login screen. any advice/link on fix ?
<george> i think it have but...
<markelhas> hi ppl i'm having some problems using video player with subtitles, i've tried totem and vlc and none can load subtitles. is there any special way to do that?
<ajsift8810> hello, I have an issue returning from suspense/sleep mode, I just get blank screen after some initial hd activity
<HSNews> how to get list of HDDs?
<DarkLordVenom> my wacom tablet works in ubuntu...
<DarkLordVenom> ls /dev/hda*   or ls /dev/sda*
<HSNews> thanks
<alice_> fdisk?
<kaffien> DarkLordVenom  can it actually detect the preassure sensitivities too?  and not just have   'on / off' drawing?
<Assid> anyone?
<cheeseboy> is there any forum staff here?
<HSNews> and.... how to CD on it?
 * Babacom thinks ... bugger, big room this
<HSNews> hda1 as example
<DarkLordVenom> kaffien: let me see if i can find the wiki on it
<HSNews> cd /dev/hda ?
<sponzor> com on ppl work with me :D
<preki> Hi folks, I'm having wireless problems since upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy - is this the right place to ask for help?
<rogangriffin> I'm having the same problem
<kaffien> as for the bamboo wacom tablet YES it works SnakeArt  according to the linux wacom project page
<Assid> hrmm, this is bad
<Assid> i cant get cp2101 to work on linux
<Assid> works fine on windows
<rogangriffin> I expect that a lot of people are having wireless problems. Anyone know of a universal solution or where to start looking?
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ajsift8810> hello, I have an issue returning from suspense/sleep mode, I just get blank screen after some initial hd activity
<Danish989> to install Konqueror in Ubuntu, how many additional packages will I have to install and how much disk space will that take up?
<preki> rogan, what's your wireless problem? is it new in Hardy?
<offload> I've installed Opera but flash doesn't work.  installed flash from adobe but still nothing.  Anyone have this problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> Assid: the "works fine on windows" chant has no place here :)
<DarkLordVenom> kaffien: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/
<xchatnewbie> if I do a whois on me I see my user name from the login in front of my IP adress. is there a way to hide this?
<rogangriffin> Anyone got a Dell Vostro laptop and have tried to upgrade to Hardy?
<Assid> Paddy_EIRE: didnt say it is .. im just saying i cant get it to work.. cp2101 is a module that the kernel detects.. im guessing it works here.. just not able to do it
<rogangriffin> Preki> Yes, it is new in Hardy
<kaffien> DarkLordVenom  im familiar with that site,  i found in earlier versions anyhow the preasure detection did not exist in the linux version
<Jack_Sparrow> rogangriffin Use hard line to get internet , do your upgrades and that solves most issues
<kaffien> if you chose black and drew a line very lightly it was still dark black
<herbaliser> hi my sound is not working in ubuntu feisty 7.10 it used to work but now it stopt working.  can it be an issue with security.  i have added my pc to domain and since then nm-applet and sound is no longer working
<Assid> Paddy_EIRE: one of the reasons why i mentioned hte kernel module that it shows up as
<Danish989> can I install KDE on ubuntu using the kubuntu live cd?
<cdecarlo> Danish989: I imagine you'd have to install KDE
<rogangriffin> Preki> I did the upgrades, but unfortunately it didn't fix it. I can see the wireless but now the connection is extremely slow. The people on the Ubuntu forum have reported the same errors.
<alice_> danish cant
<offload> Does anyone here use Opera?
<cdecarlo> Danish989: so maybe you should switch to Kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989 kde4 or kubuntu-desktop and associated apps
<suriro> offload: only 9.5beta works with recent flash plugins, not 9.27
<mstef> anyone know how to fix the sound bug in 8.04? "audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<offload> suriro, awesome is there a package for it?
<DarkLordVenom> kaffien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151    ?maybe?
<rogangriffin> Preki> Hardy did complain that I was using non-open drivers, but without the drivers I have no wireless
<Danish989> cdecarlo: what is the best / easiest / fastest way to switch to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<preki> the upgrades? which upgrades?  I have a Belkin wireless G that worked fine in Gutsy, but it's temperamental in Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> mstef /join #Alsa for serious issues
<preki> really don't know where to start looking
<Jacen> Someone started to help me earlier but disappeared. I hope someone else can help. I'm having trouble getting rid of azureus. I just want to do a completely fresh install. I've used the terminal and synaptic to remove it but it's still in my system yet the terminal and synaptic both say it's not there. When I try to manually delete the files it wont let me. What do I need to do?
<Jack_Sparrow> rogangriffin how did you enable the drivers?
<offload> suriro, nm got it woo
<offload> thanks will let you know if it works
<rohan> rohan@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep openjdk
<rohan> rc  openjdk-6-jre-headless                     6b09-0ubuntu2                 OpenJDK Java runtime (headless)
<rohan> what is the meaning of that "rc" in the first column?
<mikeg3> Can you read/write/delete files from an NTFS partition using Ubuntu 8.04?
<rogangriffin> I installed this utility called BFCutter or something
<rohan> mikeg3: using ntfs-3g, you can
<Jack_Sparrow> mikeg3 yes
<Wo0dy> hello again, I solved my cryptsetup/luks problem. In case anybody else asks: you have to run /etc/init.d/cryptdisks-early start
<Onyx> I just installed hardy heron, and I'm trying to add a postgresql user/database.  Any attempts fail with the following:  "createuser: could not connect to database postgres: could not connect to server: No such file or directory / Is the server running locally and accepting connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?"  This wasn't an issue on Gutsy, so I'm curious where this is coming from.
<DarkLordVenom> mikeg3: you can do it in 7.10 too
<jimcooncat> Online documentation is finally up! I wish they would publish it when they release the distro
<preki> rogan> because your card/stick doesn't have native support?
<rogangriffin> It is a laptop, and I guess the wireless card doesn't have native support
<preki> mikeg> yes
<mikeg3> what happes if you don't use ntfs-3g?  It looks like a file deleted...do my eyes deceive me?
<Mdarcelin> Oh hey the adapter has been recognized! But the only thing is that I can't seem to connect to my network. Do I really have to open it in order for it to recognize my network?
<Assid> can some one help me with this cp2101 .. i cant seem to get it working
<Danish989> what is the best / easiest / fastest way to switch to kubuntu from ubuntu?
<preki> i have a laptop as a second computer, a sony vaio, and that does have native support
<`ru> rogangriffin, it's not an Intel wireless card?
<LSG> Danish989: Install it?
<jimcooncat> ebox or webmin? anyone?
<cheeseboy> can anyone help with forums????
<preki> i think it tends to if the chipset is intel
<Jack_Sparrow> Danish989 you can install both desktops and switch between them at your login screen under options
<Onyx> Nobody's sure with the postgresql issue?
<DjViper> cheeseboy: huh?
<dupin> Danish989 :http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekde read remove Ubuntu
<rogangriffin> It is a Broadcom wireless card
<herbaliser> hi my sound is not working in ubuntu feisty 7.10 it used to work but now it stopt working.  can it be an issue with security.  i have added my pc to domain and since then nm-applet and sound is no longer working
<Jack_Sparrow> rogangriffin how did you enable the drivers?
<preki> oh okay
<cheeseboy> DjViper, it wont let me see pics
<rogangriffin> fwcutter is the program that it had me run to do the drivers
<zaid_> upgraded yo hardy and lost wireless any ideas?
<DjViper> cheeseboy: make an account
<Cann0n> hi
<Danish989> dupin: thank you =)
<Simonf1> ﻿rogangriffin: I'm having the same problem, bazhang knows how to fix it, he is not on now
<cheeseboy> DjViper, already have one
<DjViper> cheeseboy: make sure you're logged in ;-)
<rogangriffin> Simonf1> What laptop do you have?
<zaid_> <zaid_> upgraded to hardy and lost wireless any ideas? I can no longer see any wireless networks
<Jack_Sparrow> rogangriffin you should only have had to do the updates then clicked the restricted driver icon in the sys tray..  that is all I have had to do on three Dell laptops all with broadcom cards
<dupin> Danish989 :  8-)
<Simonf1> Powerbook G4
<cheeseboy> DjViper, im nota retard
<offload> suriro, it worked you rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cann0n> compiz seems to not want to run 3d, freewins, or any other non-default plugins. is there a fix? (hardy heron)
<preki> zaid > had that issue at first too
<DjViper> cheeseboy: check forumsettings then
<MrSteve> hi.. trying to install SeaMonkey - I need some things >> library versions (or compatible) are required for the GTK1 build: glibc 2.2.5, XFree86 3.3.x, GTK 1.2.x, Glib 1.2.x.
<mooseman089> hey i install nfs-common and manually used mount i can connect to a server fine but if i place in /etc/fstab and use mount -a i get an nfs incorrect mount option error
<MrSteve> (GTK2) requires glibc 2.3.2, XFree86 4.3.x, GTK 2.x, glib 2.x, libstdc++-3.3.
<jimcooncat> Onyx, I had a similar problem about a year ago, but who knows if it's the same
<rogangriffin> Jack_Sparrow> Yea, that's what I did but unfortunately the driver isn't very good. All the connections have become super-slow
<preki> zaid > have you tried 'Connect to other wireless network" in network manager
<MrSteve> How do I get them?
<preki> ?
<Simonf1> ﻿preki: I have, it does not work
<cheeseboy> DjViper, it says fundies, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<ompaul> !compile | MrSteve however you might find that it is hard to build better to use something from the repos
<ubottu> MrSteve however you might find that it is hard to build better to use something from the repos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Simonf1> Bazhang has fixed his, im wating for im to be on
<jimcooncat> Onyx it had something to do with identd, which I was able to easily fix using the postgresql website
<MrSteve> ompaul,  How to try to get the repos.. thru distro
<photo1> my question is in regards to virus scanners.  The regular install didn't come with a virus scanner i think.  what do you guys recommend?
<Cann0n> compiz seems to not want to run 3d, freewins, or any other non-default plugins. is there a fix? (hardy heron)
<Cann0n> it worked fine on gutsy, then i upgraded
<MrSteve> Cann0n,  I recommend #compiz-fusion
<Onyx> jimcooncat, I'll check that out, thanks
<_sourcemaker> how can I install vmware on hardy... I only receive error messages..
<Tux2K8> it is allways recommended to make a fresh install
<Tux2K8> upgrading isnt that good
<ompaul> MrSteve, they are there apt-cache search WHATEVER
<zaid_> preki: yea
<zaid_> preki: but i canyt see the networks
<MrSteve> ahh.. cool, I'm rather new about linux
<zaid_>  preki: but i canyt see the networks
<DjViper> cheeseboy: then I don't know, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> rogangriffin  try to "force" the speed with sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to get decent speed (by default i get 1MB/s)
<Simonf1> ﻿zaid_: preki: wait for Bazhang to come on
<jimcooncat> Onyx, identd can be a security risk, don't let it listen to TCP (if I recall correctly). Postgresql gets it's authentication without tCP.
<preki> even not seeing the networks, what happens when you try?
<Simonf1> ﻿zaid_: preki: he has fixed his
<zaid_> Simonf1: why?
<phillipsjk> photo1: most of the time virus scanners are a waste of time and money anyway. I needed for regulatory compliance, there are a few available for linux.
<rogangriffin> When will Bazhang come on?
<peeps[work]> how can I tell if I have 64bit or 32bit jdk?
<preki> Simonf1 > thanks, but not sure we have the same issue
<zaid_> Simonf1: is he coming?
<colR> hi. i installed the flash plugin and it doesn't work: e.g. flash video fails to play. is there a way to get round this w/o deleting the .so file and installing the whole package?
<arc_shmoo> how do i configure my network to use ndiswrapper?
<Simonf1> ﻿zaid_: preki: no idea, but he is a frequesnt visitor
<mstef> let me get this straight..if there is no available alsa driver for my sound card..i cant have audio with ubuntu 8.04? even though it worked in with 7.10?
<zaid_> preki: how did you fix yours?
<preki> what has he fixed?
<zaid_> preki: how did you fix your wireless?
<photo1> i installed some demon server i think for virus detection or scanning but i am not even sure if its running
<preki> zaid: what do you get from iwconfig in the terminal
<preki> ?
<_FreeSpirit_> how i can change my ip?
<ipx_> Is there any way to force a irssi window to get a specifik number? Now its 16, want it to become 3.
<wigglez> hey guys im on an older version of ubuntu. how do i go about making sure my nvidia drivers are up to date
<rogangriffin> Bazhang is a rumor that has been passed down through the Ubuntu forum for centuries. That is what they tell all the newbies :) Just "wait for Bazhang" :)
<Judg3_Dr34D> hi all, just upgraded to Hardy and at the "Hardware Drivers" menu I get the message "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system". Can someone help?
<wigglez> i have a geforce 7600gt
<preki> wigglez > www.albetromilone.com, then download envy
<NemesisD> how do i determine what driver my system is using currently
<wigglez> envy?
<zaid_> preki: where can i paste it?
<preki> it's all automated
<Simonf1> ﻿rogangriffin: lol
<zaid_> preki: where can i paste it?
<wigglez> what about ubuntu restricted drivers
<Simonf1> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SnakeArt> Ok.,I try another way: who has a bamboo one (ctf-430) which works with 7.10?
<preki> zaid: here, first line of eth1
<wigglez> well
<colR> preki: re wiggles' nvidia question, is there an advantage to that over the unsupported drivers?
<wigglez> im d/ling the newer version of ubuntu now anyways
<wigglez> k cya
<Cann0n> for future reference, the new compiz doesnt support the old plugins. :)
<zaid_> preki: http://pastebin.com/m6894dad9
<photo1> so..regards to my question..we don't need virus scanners in linux?
<phillipsjk> Jacen, apt-get remove --purge packge-name
<Jacen> Doesn't work.
<mike> hey can anyone help me install intelliJ IDEA? I'm getting the same problem as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-508343.html
<Cann0n> photo1, linux viruses are very rare
<rogangriffin> So, how hard is it to go back to Feisty from Heron?
<mike> but the fix dosnt work ofc :)
<orangesicle> how can I change my language from inside gnome using the terminal?  I believe my language has been changed to something in which there are no fonts, because all of my characters are squares. Additionally, all of the characters on the login screen are squares as well, so I can't change it from there.
<fungo> there are alternatives to imagemagick?
<dupin> photo1 : if you are average user NO
<Jacen> I've already tried that Phillipsjk
<preki> coIR> envy automates the installation of nVidia's proprietary drivers
<phillipsjk> Jacen, You mention you can't do it manually. You need to be root to make changes like that.
<photo1> what about webpage spyware and whatnot
<Jacen> Right. How do I do that? I know how to do it in terminal but not sure how to delete the files from there.
<colR> preki: so it's the same drivers, just automated? if so, how is that different from using ubuntu to do it for me?
<colR> preki: i mean
<DarkLordVenom> photo1: there are under 100 viruses for linux and over 70,000 for windows
<Simonf1> ﻿Jacen: run the file browser form the termanal as a su
<DrX> will the following command search the entire filesystem for the text /media/disk-2?  fgrep '/media/disk-2' -R /
<Mdarcelin> When installing ubuntu for the first time, does it usually say: SQUASHFS error with numbers on the left side and unable to read page on the right?
<phillipsjk> photol: disable JavaScript ;)
<dupin> photo1 : only thing you can install is rkhunter for rootkits
<erisco> I just downloaded ubuntu 8.04 when firefox said it could not be saved because the source file was not found
<erisco> how did it download 700MB of information to JUST THEN
<erisco> discover the file does not exist?
<preki> coIR: when I tried in Gutsy I had dependency issues
<DarkLordVenom> photo1: install noscript in firefox
<erisco> surely it is sitting SOMEWHERE
<photo1> ok thanks..i am relatively safe then
<photo1> noscript ok
<photo1> what does htat do?
<Danish989> Why does ubuntu file manager show my windows hidden files, and how can I change this?
<SnakeArt> How to get /dev/input/wacom ?
<Jacen> phillipsjk how do I do that?
<DarkLordVenom> well, as the name implies, it prevents sites from running scripts until you approve them
<phillipsjk> jacen: I like using mc as a text-based file manager.
<erisco> anyone?
<photo1> that is not standard that's weird
<photo1> thanks
<erisco> I just spent quite a while downloading ubuntu and firefox says it could not be saved
<erisco> it has to be at some temporary spot or another!
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco did you clean anything off your desktop while waiting like a file named .part
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, but it has to be *somewhere*
<colR> preki: ok, thanks,
<Jacen> simonf1, how do I do that?
<DarkLordVenom> does firefox 3 only run on hardy?
<Danish989> erisco: I'm not sure but I think it wouldnt save it in a temporary location either if you deleted the .part flie
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, I deleted the file only before starting a new download
<colR> so back to my original question:
<colR> i installed the flash plugin and it doesn't work: e.g. flash video fails to play. is there a way to get round this w/o deleting the .so file and installing the whole package?
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco If you move that "part" during the download and the download finishes.. all is lost
<orangesicle> ﻿how can I change my language from inside gnome using the terminal?  I believe my language has been changed to something in which there are no fonts, because all of my characters are squares. Additionally, all of the characters on the login screen are squares as well, so I can't change it from there.
<erisco> Jack_Sparrow, but I removed it before the download started... firefox must have confused files
<Jack_Sparrow> erisco then look around
<dupin> photo1 :read  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<phillipsjk> photol: The smilley was a hint it (disabling JavaScript) may not work as exected (by the average user).
<erisco> where?
<mstef> how do you get appearance->visual effects to work?
<erisco> how do I do a search for all files over 650MB?
<mstef> i get an error when i change optiosn
<Cann0n> does ndiswrapper not work on hardy? i got my wireless working using the restricted drivers, but i cant use the wlan toggle button on the side of my laptop
<DarkLordVenom> erisco: something to the effect of   find -size 650M
<Simonf1> ﻿Jacen: one sec
<suriro> orangesicle:  /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<Jacen> Simonf1, okay.
<nwdz> anyone having problems accessing ubuntu repos site lately?
<zaid_> preki: http://pastebin.com/m6894dad9
<zaid_> preki: http://pastebin.com/m6894dad9
 * Cidan laughs
<Cidan> 1463 nicks, that's a new record.
<DrX> will the following command search the entire filesystem for the text /media/disk-2?  fgrep '/media/disk-2' -R /
<dannyboy> can anyone tell me how to get my broadcom wireless card working under 8.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nwdz  they have been getting better day by day since the release hammered them
 * Cidan yawns
<NemesisD> can someone help me? i'm running an eeepc and the intel drivers seem to cause it to fail when starting x, so it reverts to vesa
<colR> anyone know how to get flash working in firefox for ubuntu without installing the entire sw flash player packege? is there a codec i can install?
<Bodsda> Hey guys. Whenever a program uses the internet my cpu spikes to 40%-60%-100% -- ive run top while an internet page is loading youtube and i see mozilla causing it however if i do anything in apt this also causes the spikes so im finding it difficult to determine what is causing it. I used to run Gutsy which was fine except no wifi i was wired in, then i ran Hardy Beta 5 which was brilliant, wifi and no lag, then when i upgra
<Bodsda> ded this started happening, so i did a clean install of Hardy and am still having problems. Im using a belkin F5D7050B and a BTHomeHub-5C71 -- any help would be greatlyappreciated
<gokturk> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> dannyboy connect to internet with hardwire, do all updates and then enable the restricted drivers icon in the system tray
<sarthor> is there any tool for linux to create website like frontpage in Windows.????
<nwdz> Jack_Sparrow, ohh...was planning to install ipw3495 and remove iwl3495 for my laptop.
<orangesicle> suriro: this is the error that came up
<orangesicle> Traceback (most recent call last):
<orangesicle>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector", line 6, in <module>
<orangesicle>     import gtk
<orangesicle>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 48, in <module>
<orangesicle>     from gtk import _gtk
<orangesicle> ImportError: /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: undefined symbol: pango_renderer_get_layout
<FloodBot1> orangesicle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<preki> zaid > similarly  iwlist wlan0 scan
<Simonf1> ﻿Jacen: sudo nautilus
<DarkLordVenom> sarthor: bluefish
<gokturk> hi
<gokturk> millet
<dannyboy> Jack_Sparrow: i already hav all the updates and my wireless card does not show on Restricted Drivers....
<gokturk> ubuntu
<gokturk> amsn
<orangesicle> oops ;(
<sarthor> DarkLordVenom, thank you friend.
<kbrosnan> colR: you can download the tar.gz from adobe and install the file to either the /path/to/firefox or ~/.mozilla/plugins
<gokturk> yeah
<Jacen> Simonf1, thanks.
<gokturk> what?
<Jack_Sparrow> dannyboy which broadcom is it
<DarkLordVenom> dannyboy: is your card on the hardware compatability list?
<dannyboy> is a  BCM94311MCG
<dannyboy> and i dunno if its in the hardware compatibility list
<Jack_Sparrow> dannyboy the 943 was a pain in gutsy .. seems like it hasnt gotten better.
<Cidan> I can't boot using the newest kernel, in 8.04, 2.6.24.16 generic; I get Error 18 from grub (Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS) and I can not figure this one out.  I have not reconfigured or changed my drives, and 2.6.24.15 still boots just fine (which is what I'm on now.)  Any ideas?
<sharperguy> how do i get rid of the crash report thing that comes up every time I log in? (nothing actually crashes except the crash reporter)
<Cidan> Because I'm really stuck here. :/
<Jack_Sparrow> dannyboy I have my instructions for gutsy, have not tried them on a hardy install.
<LinuxGuy1234> Cidan: You'll need a /boot partition less than 526M
<ice109> can someone tell me where the standard c++ libraries are?
<dannyboy> Jack_Sparrow: it did show under gutsy but it still would not install correctly even after the driver install....
<Cann0n> Cidan, check ur session manager
<blackperl> how to lock xterm session?
<Cidan> LinuxGuy1234: Why all of the sudden in 2.6.24.16?  This doesn't make sense; it would leave too many users out in the cold.
<colR> kbrosnan: without downloading and attempting to install that: is there any way to have the flashplayer plugin work without using the install from sw. or is that all it does?
<rycole> ive been reading up on how to monitor bandwidth on a per user basis. ive checked out several applications, but they all can only monitor based on the local network interfaces. does anyone know of a way that i can determine how much bandwidth a user has used over time?
<Cidan> Cann0n: What about it?
<LinuxGuy1234> Cidan: BIOS restricts?
<Simonf1> ﻿rycole: I don't think so, why would you need to so that
<AlabamaHit> Can anyone help me with an ATI Driver been messing with it since last night
<Jack_Sparrow> dannyboy here is one of two that I was told worded for people  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607378
<Cidan> LinuxGuy1234: Clearly not if 2.6.24.15 loads, as has every single other linux distro I have ever used.
<kbrosnan> colR: it is just one file and an installer script which you can use or ignore if you know where to put the file
<DarkLordVenom> has anyone here ever taken the CompTIA Linux+ certification?
<arc_shmoo> does anyone know how to configure ndiswrapper?
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: kinda
<Simonf1> ﻿arc_shmoo: having problems with a broadcom wireless card?
<rycole> Simonf1: if i were trying to write a basis web host admin back-end for my server, and wanted to notify users if theyre using too much bandwidth
<dannyboy> Jack_Sparrow: im going to check it out now...
<Simonf1> ﻿rycole: no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> dannyboy http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/   is the other
<seancron> Cidan: I have that problem too.  It seems the solution is to create a new partition at the beginning of the drive and put /boot on it.
<arc_shmoo> Simonf1: i have a proset wireless
<seancron> Cidan: I think something got messed up when I updated
<maj> was LAMP option removed from 8.04 LTS?
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: what do you have to do beyond installing ndis and then telling it to install the windows driver?
<orangesicle> what are the pango packages so that I can download them using sudo apt-get install ?
<Cidan> seancron: That's crap; I would have to shift everything, plus that drive is full.  I refuse to believe this is an acceptable solution.
<AlabamaHit> I dont care bought the compiz effects. I just wnat to make it where i can use the screen resoluciton 1024x768 right now its stuck at 800.600 cause my ati driver not working.
<Cidan> Someone, somewhere, fudged up.
<Simonf1> ﻿arc_shmoo: ok, lol, a bunch of other people including me were trying to fix the broadcom wireless card with that, I thought you were having the same problem
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: you have to load the module into the kernel
<Iago1989> Once more into the fray...can anybody help me with my brightness? The brightness applet does not work, the howto tutorial on ubuntu forums does not work, and displaycalibrator does not work. I ahve an ASUS m50sv with brightness buttons on the F5 and F6 keys and ubuntu 8.04, and when I hit f7 for some reason it goes to REALLY dark, then I hit it again and it comes back to medium dim. Fix my brightness please!
<LinuxGuy1234> Cidan: I don't know, but seancron might answered your question. You'll need a Live CD though.
<zaid_> preki: zaid@zaid-laptop:~$  iwlist wlan0 scan
<zaid_> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Resource temporarily unavailable
<maj> was LAMP option removed from 8.04 LTS?
<Cidan> LinuxGuy1234: I'm in it just fine right now, just on the previous kernel.
<ZenithDK> is the VIA KT880 chipset not supported in Linux?
<Iago1989> maj: you talking to me?
<alibayati> How i can mount ntfs drive in ubuntu 8.04?
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: have you tried   sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: how do i do that?
<colR> kbrosnan: ho hum. used the default installer, and it didn't work. inspected the installer to remove the installed files. now want to know if i can install flashplayer anyhow else?
<danage> hi! are there backports already? can i do a distro upgrade?
<Jacen> Simonf1, that worked, thanks. :)
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom:  no
<maj> Iago1989, no just asking anybody who knows
<Iago1989> kk
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: try that and also do   ndiswrapper -l  and see what it says about the driver
<seancron> Cidan: maybe the grub menu.lst got messed up then?
<koomber1664> I'm trying to copy some files into a folder on the gui and it say I don't have permission.  How can I do this?
<Cidan> seancron: Double, triple rechecked, reinstalled the kernel too.
<DarkLordVenom> sudo copy them
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: "﻿sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: yes
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: "	device (8086:4222) present (alternate driver: iwl3945)"
<sparkybean> sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<Cidan> Actually, I only reconfigured the kernel... let me just remove it and reinstall it.
<koomber1664> Darklord: can I sudo copy without the terminal?
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: let me see if I can find the tutorial I used
<Cidan> brb, bahahha.
<Iago1989> I guess once again nobody has an answer to my brightness problem :-P
<sparkybean> ﻿koomber1664: sudo nautilus --no-desktop
<timnik> Is there any VOIP software that works with pulseaudio?
<sparkybean> it brings up a gui
<colR> btw: how do i set an away message? anyone? i'm new to irc
<Simonf1> ﻿rycole: will this work? http://www.gfi.com/nsm/nsmfeatures.htm
<zaid_> DarkLordVenom: it says Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!
<DarkLordVenom> Iago1989: turn up your lights in your room then it wont be so bright
<maj> was LAMP option removed from 8.04 LTS?
<Cidan> colR: That's handled by your IRC client, normally just do /away blah blah blah
<seancron> lago1989: smart pills? :p
 * colR expecting the worst...
<koomber1664> sparkybean:  I don't know what you mean.  I'm new to Ubuntu
<doviende> k, what's everyone using to play mp3s in Hardy?  i used to use xmms but it's gone, and xmms2 is too full of bugs to use
<mehelp> i need help mounting a hardware ntfs raid from a livecd
<Iago1989> DarkLordVenom: you are cruel
<mgregsond> Hey, I'm trying to install an Intersil Prism2.5 WaveLAN wifi card, but it really doesn't want to work.  Can't even scan for networks.  Help?
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: i think i had to copy the .sys files for my driver to somewhere in ndiswrapper
<Iago1989> but the problem is that it's WAY too dark
<seancron> doviende: it seems amarok is popular
<doviende> rhythmbox drives me nuts, i hate it....i just want something simple like old xmms
<doviende> seancron: cool, i'll give that a shot
<Bodsda> Hey guys. Whenever a program uses the internet my cpu spikes to 40%-60%-100% -- ive run top while an internet page is loading youtube and i see mozilla causing it however if i do anything in apt this also causes the spikes so im finding it difficult to determine what is causing it. I used to run Gutsy which was fine except no wifi i was wired in, then i ran Hardy Beta 5 which was brilliant, wifi and no lag, then when i upgra
<Bodsda> ded this started happening, so i did a clean install of Hardy and am still having problems. Im using a belkin F5D7050B and a BTHomeHub-5C71 -- any help would be greatlyappreciated
<sparkybean> sorry :) go to terminal in Applications, and type 'sudo nautilus --no-desktop'
<sparkybean> without quotes
<Simonf1> ﻿Iago1989: put a piece of paper over the screen
<zionpsyfer> doviende: audacious is similar to xmms
<yoanis> hi there
<dupin> doviende :Mplayer,Amarok........
<ice109> can someone tell me where the c++ standard libraries are ?
<Iago1989> Simonf1: It's too DARK
<rycole> Simonf1: don't think so. i need something that i can use easily from within scripting or programming languages.
<mehelp> #fedora
<ice109> can someone tell me where the c++ standard libraries are ?
<Iago1989> not too bright
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: any idea where?
<seancron> doviende: although for something very lightweight id suggest xfmedia
<doviende> cool
<Iago1989> ANybody know the terminal gecko setting commands? It's something like gkconfig
<Simonf1> ﻿Iago1989: get a new screen
<ice109> can someone tell me where the c++ standard libraries are ?
<blackperl> is there another way to lock terminal beside using screen control-x ?
<doviende> i tried to use xmms2 the other night and the playlist part of it was just full of bugs.  it was almost unusable
<mgregsond> ice109: What library specifically?
<ice109> math.h
<colR> and to think i thought everyone on irc was a dick, or a transexual
<mgregsond> ice109: Stop spamming.
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: sry got disconnected if you responded
<ice109> with 1466 people here i figured it was the only way i would get noticed
<Iago1989> Simonf1: if you know how to replace laptop monitors you can come and do that for me
<mgregsond> ice109: Does "locate math.h" give meaningful results.
<mgregsond> ?
<yoanis> i'm running ubuntu 7.10 and i just bought 4GB of RAM (2x2GB) and for some reason only 2.5GB are recognized. any thoughts why this happens?
<b33r_> Hello I need a good java solution for hardy amd64, iced tea java sucks balls not even yahoo games work on it =/
<arc_shmoo> how do you test if ndiswrapper is working?
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: it seems like you need the ndiswrapper-utils package
<Cidan> yoanis: 32 bit?
<ysk> how can i use mirc scripts in xchat?
<zaid_> i am running on intel wireless card but after hardy upgrade it no longer works any ideas? it used to be installed directly after instalation in Gutsy the driver for the card
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: i have it installed
<doolph> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> ice109 Please stop, keep your questions onone line and wait quietly for someone to answer
<zaid_> i am running on intel wireless card but after hardy upgrade it no longer works any ideas? it used to be installed directly after instalation in Gutsy the driver for the card
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: i'm not sure then
<redbox> zaid_: you probably have to enable it in system > hardware drivers
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: how do you test if its working?
<Simonf1> ﻿Iago1989: external moniter, carry it around with you. :P
<redbox> zaid_: system>admin>hardware drivers
<alastor666> bonne nuit les biquets :o
<yoanis> Cidan: AMD 64bit
<John_S> arc_shmoo: try typing "ndiswrapper -l" to see if your driver is installed.
<mgregsond> ice109: To me, it seems to be /usr/include/math.h
<Cidan> yoanis: Odd... how do you know only 2.5 are detected?
<ysk> can anone answer me? i want to use mirc scripts in xchat how could i?
<arc_shmoo> John_S: it is
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: I have to remember the command
<zaid_> redbox: no its not there
<arc_shmoo> John_S: "	device (8086:4222) present (alternate driver: iwl3945)"
<redbox> ysk: if someone has an answer they will. be patient.
<dupin> yoanis :procesor or ubuntu version?
<Iago1989> So, I guess I need to report a bug, Simonf1?
<ice109> yea foudn it
<mgregsond> zaid_: What intel card?
<Cidan> yoanis: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<Simonf1> ﻿Iago1989: lol, im out of ideas
<zaid_> i am not sure
<arc_shmoo> John_S:  does that mean all systems are go?
<mgregsond> zaid_: lspci?
<RequinB4> Anyone got ideas on how to get the restricted driver working on a Broadcom BCM4306, in hardy, without a hardline internet connection, and I've already tried getting the *.deb firmware that the restricted drivers manager wanted, but installation still gives me no wireless.
<John_S> ark_shmoo: Now look inside /etc/modules--is ndiswrapper listed there?
<ysk> ok tell me how can i use keyboard in ubuntu like on screen keyboard? i have ubuntu 8.4 lts
<doolph> how can I remove an item from the menu link
<whiteeagle> I think I am going to kill myself
<RequinB4> ysk: right click the top and edit menus
<Cidan> whiteeagle: Can I have your stuff?
<sparkybean> lol
<whiteeagle> something screwed up completely
<whiteeagle> omg omg omg :(((((((
<sparkybean> explain
<Cidan> whiteeagle: What's wrong?
<yoanis> Cidan: give me a minute please
<Cidan> yoanis: kk
<whiteeagle> I was upgrading to hardy
<_rp> RequinB4: have you tried rutilt?
<whiteeagle> and an error jumped out
<DarkLordVenom> arc_shmoo: I dont know how much this will help you but   http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/NDIS_Wrapper
<zaid_> mgregsond: redbox http://pastebin.com/m22621856
<whiteeagle> for some package was already installed and some other package wanted to overwrite it
<sparkybean> whiteeagle: it says?
<peeps[work]> does 64bit ubuntu use a special 64bit jdk, or is it the same as 32bit jdk?
<DarkLordVenom> i just remember it took me a long time to get ndiswrapper working properly
<whiteeagle> so
<_rp> RequinB4: give that a bash, helped me out with my rt2500 driver problems
<yoanis> Cidan: well i'm running a 32bit kernel
<alibayati> How i can mount ntfs drive in Ubuntu 8.04?
<whiteeagle> I clicked close
<sparkybean> just overwrite it
<whiteeagle> and I tried to remove
<dcm-> ola, é recomendavel atualizar pro Hardy apartir do Gutsy?
<whiteeagle> I couldn't
<Cidan> yoanis: There's your problem. :)
<sparkybean> oh
<dupin> doolph :system>preferences find it there and uncheck
<Bodsda> !ntfs-3g
<whiteeagle> it just said close
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<FloodBot1> whiteeagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoanis> Cidan: why?
<whiteeagle> I clicked close
<RequinB4> _rp: never heard of it, but I'm trying to keep this simple as possible, because i'm pretty sure the driver etc is fine, i just need to get it working manually.  thanks tho
<doolph> dupin, but I can only uncheck, I cannot remove it
<arc_shmoo> DarkLordVenom: ok then all is good thank you
<Bodsda> alibayati, read ubotu's post a few posts up
<sparkybean> stop trying to upgrade
<mgregsond> zaid_: Intel 3945
<b33r_> Hello I need a good java solution for hardy amd64, iced tea java sucks balls not even yahoo games work on it, I think it something to do with the way iced tea stores cache files =/
<sparkybean> can you access your files?
<Cidan> yoanis: Complex, the OS will address in the same block of space for RAM the memory for other things on your bus, PCI cards, video cards, and so on.
<zaid_> mgregsond: any ideas?
<theron> just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04  everything worked great except for gnome-screensaver.  When clicking lock screen from the shutdown menu, the screen dims and goes black, but I can't log back into system.
<whiteeagle> and I tried to do sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver (because that was the package that was already installed, and some other package wanted to install a file which was already included by it)
<whiteeagle> so I do
<mgregsond> zaid_: Hold on.
<Cidan> yoanis: 64 bit OS installs "fix" this issue by raising the limit.
<_rp> RequinB4: it's a replacement for network-manager which is the cause of most problems. maybe try it as a last resort later on
<alibayati> Which post? Can you get me URL?
<orangesicle> how can I force a language through the gnome terminal?  terminal spits out an error when I try /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<asizemore> I need some help with account management
<whiteeagle> sudo apt-get remove gnome-screensaver, and I get: sudo: unable to resolve host whiteeagle-laptop
<dupin> Cidan : but he should be able to use >3
<q4a> kubuntu runs at samsung q45 f000
<whiteeagle> and the upgrade was interrupted because of that
<asizemore> I need to make an account so that the only thing it can access is irssi
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: same for everything?
<whiteeagle> stupid error
<whiteeagle> and now, the system asks for a restart
<Cidan> dupin: Not if he has, say, 2 SLI'd video cards, or a video card with a lot of memory.
<yoanis> Cidan: thanks
<asizemore> ahem
<yoanis> Cidan: i will give it a try
 * q4a happy!!!
<whiteeagle> and I am afraid, because I know something will screw up
<mgregsond> zaid_: What kernel are you running?
<dupin> Cidan :O.K
<asizemore> how can I make an account so that the only thing it can access is irssi?
<redbox> RequinB4: theres no way you can hard wire to your router?
<Cidan> yoanis: kk, you can't just install the 64 bit kernel though.  You will run into problems.
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: go to network settings, and edit hosts to include the anme
<whiteeagle> can you believe it??? sudo: unable to resolve host whiteeagle-laptop
<zaid_> hardy's kernel
<whiteeagle> :(((((
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle-laptop
<Scunizi> !patients | asizemore
<ubottu> Factoid patients not found
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: ??
<sparkybean> whiteeagle: back up your files, re-upgrade
<critta> I am having an issue. I cannot see the entire login screen.
<asizemore> Scunizi: I'm not being impatient, I'm restating in question form
<sparkybean> sorted
<ulle> hi is it possibleto use a wired connection and adhoc at the same time ???the nm-applet just doesnt let me
<mgregsond> zaid_: Do you have iwl3945 loaded?
<mgregsond> zaid_: (Kernel module)
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: go to network settings, and edit hosts to include whiteea﻿gle-laptop
<asizemore> sometimes its easier to tell if someone's asking a question when they add a question mark
<zaid_> mgregsond: i am sorry but how do i Check?
<mgregsond> ulle: Yes.
<mgregsond> zaid_: lsmod
<redbox> RequinB4: you said you downloaded the bcm43xx-fwcutter deb?
<mgregsond> zaid_: Maybe sudo lsmod
<Scunizi> asizemore: you mean you added a question mark to the end of what you wrote.
<alibayati> I can't mount ntfs drive in ubuntu 8.04. What i should be do?
<asizemore> I restated my request in the form of a question
<asizemore> I don't want an arguement
<critta> I am having an issue. I am unable to consistently switch users successfully.
<redbox> alibayati: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<AlabamaHit> no one able to help with ati drivers? or recomend a distro that supports ATI? i dont want windos
<mgregsond> Anyone know how to get an Intersil Prism2.5 Wavelan card working under Hardy?
<alibayati> thanx
<Cidan> AlabamaHit: What's wrong with your drivers?
<critta> Alabama, have you tried Envy?
<phillipsjk> !java | b33r
<ubottu> b33r: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<John_S> Scunizi: What error are you getting?
<AlabamaHit> its not working
<Scunizi> John_S: probably wrong nick.. I haven't asked anything.
<whiteeagle> I am going to kill myself
<Cidan> AlabamaHit: In what way?  Define not working.
<AlabamaHit> i cant change my screen resolution
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: that doesn't work
<whiteeagle> I can't sudo
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: it did not work?
<whiteeagle> it doesn't open
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: was the name there?
<John_S> Scunizi: Sorry :)
<bieb> any problems with doing an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04? what should I beware of?
<whiteeagle> network doesn't open
<whiteeagle> nothing opens
<whiteeagle> with sudo
<Simonf1> do files open?
<Scunizi> critta: envy is not a good thing to recommend..
<AlabamaHit> Cidan: i ahve done every tutorial i could fine i have worked with this for 8 or 9 hours now.
<John_S> alibayati: What errors are you getting?
<dupin> AlabamaHit :sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zaid_> mgregsond: http://pastebin.com/m111f6c4f
<Joeseph> hey, if one day I wanted to work with ubuntu to some degree, I should start by learning C or C++, correct?
<ulle> mgregsond, how can i use them both at the same time , i want to have an adhoc onthewireless and a normal tcp ip
<phillipsjk> b33r: could you confusing flash with java?
<Slart> Scunizi: actually.. in hardy it's included.. envyng at least
<Cidan> AlabamaHit: Strange, ATI works just fine for me on my laptop.
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: don't use terminal, go to system -> admin -> network -> hosts -> add
<Cidan> Joeseph: Working as in... using, or programming?
<sparkybean> joseph: yes
<Cidan> ALSO HAH
<Joeseph> Cidan: programming
<Scunizi> Slart: right.. to some extent.. which means you don't have to look for it and install a download :)
<whiteeagle> **** :'(((
<critta> Joeseph: I have completely switched to Ubuntu, and I only know some basic Java.
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: I can't
<Cidan> Joeseph: Yes, but you should start your work in C/C++ anyways
<Slart> Scunizi: =)
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: I can't do that
<zaid_> mgregsond: http://pastebin.com/m111f6c4f
<DarkLordVenom> lol, accidentally kicked my computer and it froze
<whiteeagle> It doesn't open
<whiteeagle> gksudo doesn't open
<Cidan> Joeseph: And while you're at it, pick up ASM
<FloodBot1> whiteeagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikolap> hello guys. I'm having some serious issues with my Vodafone Mobile Connect card - I can't get it to work with neither the "new" VMC software (Betavine) nor comgt... anyone have any experience with this?
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: what happens, it just won't open?
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: yes
<Joeseph> Cidan, critta: I started with python, then moved to java right now,  c is soon for me
<mgregsond> ulle: So long as there's some way to distinguish which network an particular address is on...
<justinram> hello
<Slart> Joeseph: either that or python/java.. I'm guessing java will get more important with Suns efforts to release it as open source
<mgregsond> zaid_: You have both the iwlwifi and the ndiswrapper modules loaded...
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: will files open?
<Joeseph> Cidan: never heard of ASM I'll look at that
<Cidan> Joeseph: Bad move, drop what you're doing and learn memory management first.
<belor1> Hey, Whats a good emulator to Run WoW From Ubuntu
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: I can't open files with admin privileges
<whiteeagle> as I can see
<Joeseph> Cidan: the only CS course at my school is java
<Slart> belor1: wine
<ulle> mgregsond, the problem is that nm-applet doesnt let me.
<mgregsond> ulle: I don't know how to work nm-applet...
<theron> gah.
<belor1> Slart: i hurd wine wasnt that good
<Joeseph> Cidan: an visual Basic, but I skipped that course
<critta> belor1: Wine is what I use.
<dupin> belor1 :Wine I think
<Cidan> Joeseph: Then pick up C on your own time, you *must* learn how to work with memory allocation.
<sparkybean> belor1: wine (ofr cedega if you want to play other games)
<Slart> belor1: ask in #winehq .. it's the official wine support channel
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: reinstall if you can
<zaid_> mgregsond: what do i do?
<ulle> how can i deactivate the nm applet
<Joeseph> Cidan: alright, I might have some time this summer....
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: reinstall??!? :((((((((
<justinram> i got a question..... im super noob to linux and i was wondering..... how do i get a acer with a brodcom wireless card to work?
<Mathman> a bit off topic, but perhaps someone would know the name of the store with the advertisements on tv saying they have dell print cartridges in stock?
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: I can't reinstall
<whiteeagle> my cd-rom doesn't work
<LjL> whiteeagle: is your user in the "admin" group?
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle:  you can try the forums, or file a bug
<whiteeagle> LjL: no
<Scunizi> !broadcom | justinram
<ubottu> justinram: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Slart> belor1: I think it's your best bet.. running it in a vm might be a bit slow.. but I haven't tried it myself.. also check the application database for hints and tricks (appdb.winehq.org)
<mgregsond> zaid_: modprobe -r ndiswrappre; modprobe -r iwl3945
<Cidan> Also, who else in here had the problem with 2.6.26.16 and it wouldn't boot with error 18?
<whiteeagle> LjL: I have problems with upgrading
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle:  oh
<Cidan> Because I just fixed it without having to do a /boot partition
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: your not admin?
<LjL> whiteeagle: oh, your upgrade didn't complete?
<MiYaRSTiM> Dell?
<whiteeagle> Simonf1: yes it was interrupted
<mgregsond> zaid_: Then modprobe iwl3945 and dmesg | tail -n 25
<whiteeagle> by some stupid package
<mgregsond> ulle: You shouldn't need to.
<LjL> whiteeagle: which stupid package?
<Cidan> seancron: I fixed it, without having to redo my partitions
<mgregsond> ulle: Use nm-applet to connect to the ad-hoc network
<LjL> whiteeagle: also, mind trying to put things in one sentence? the bots warned you twice already. the channel is *very* busy these days
<Iago1989> what's the terminal commant to enter geck config?
<nikolap> could anyone shed some light on this? I'm getting ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted messages while trying to connect to the internet with wvdial and my Vodafone Mobile Connect card. everything seems to work fine (I can see the connection attempt in my ISP log), but I just can't get "out" - can't ping anything, visit any website, nothing. any thoughts? tried flushing iptables, no avail.
<whiteeagle> LjL: I didn't kept the error completely, there was a package which wanted to overwrite a file which was already installed by another package ( gnome-screensaver ) and I can't sudo anymore
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: can you do anything from ctrl+alt+1?
<mgregsond> ulle: Then, connect your wire and use ifconfig + dhclient/dhcpcd to connect to wired.
<LjL> whiteeagle: don't remember the names of *both* packages?
<whiteeagle> LjL: and I see a restart icon in the taskbar, and I am afraid to shutdown
<mgregsond> ulle: You'll need to manually configure routing probably though.
<whiteeagle> LjL: I remember the name of the second package
<whiteeagle> LjL: it was gnome-screensaver
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: back up anything critical and restart
<ulle> well , route add default ........would do it
<LjL> whiteeagle: right, but i'd like to know the name of the other one... can you find out with a "cat /var/log/dpkg.log"?
<Simonf1> ﻿whiteeagle: mine crashed in the middle and it was fine after a restart
<mgregsond> ulle: No, that will give you routing on one network...
<wfstargazer> do I need to uninstall ubuntu 8.04 to reinstall 7.10?
<LjL> whiteeagle, don't restart just yet
<zaid_> mgregsond: http://pastebin.com/m4ba5a762
<mgregsond> ulle: I'm assuming you want a default route, plus a special route for your ad-hoc network...
<jaran> Hi. Need help regarding external hdd. Get an error where it states it has an "unclean shutdown". Prob. because i forgot to 'safely remove hardware' in winXP. Followed the mount instruction, but did not work
<LjL> wfstargazer: no, you can just overwrite 8.04 by installing 7.10
<ompaul> !downgrade | wfstargazer
<ubottu> wfstargazer: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<yoanis> Cidan: some laptops accept up to 4GB of ram and they are only 32bits
<Cidan> jaran: Quick fix, plug it into a windows machine, eject it the proper way
<mgregsond> zaid_: sudo modprobe iwl3945; dmesg | tail -n 25
<dupin> wfstargazer : if you mean on same partition then yes
<LjL> jaran: which filesystem?
<Cidan> yoanis: And you will not see all four gigs.
<whiteeagle> LjL: am I in serious sh*t now?
<critta> belor1: Wine is very good.
<mgregsond> Nobody knows how to get Intersil Prism 2.5 Wavelan card working under Hardy?
<John_S> I've got a directory "3eae802f13455e9d2af39430f2e7b1" in my root directory, I'm not sure how it got there, and under that is a directory "i386" with a bunch of files that look like they may be Windows related. Anybody know what would have created that directory?
<jaran> Cidan: don't have windows:( NTFS
<critta> Is there anyone else here who has never been able to switch users?
<dupin> wfstargazer : I mean Gutsy will do it for you
<justinram> lol ummmmmm stilll a broadcom 4813 how do i get that to work?
 * Cidan ponders
<LjL> whiteeagle: not necessarily. try to find out what the other package is, for a start
<Cidan> I know there's a fix to it jaran, I just don't remember it, ergh, sorry.
<John_S> BTW, I'm on a dual boot system, Windows + Ubuntu.
<asizemore> how can I make an account so that the only thing it can access is irssi?
<ulle> mgregsond, sorta xlink kai kaid  will do it
<Slart> jaran: I think testdisk can fix that for you.. I've used it once to force fix a slightly broken ntfs-drive with the same "this wasn't unmounted cleanly"-flag set
<leitao>  Hello, My intel sound is not working on 8.04. The module is installed and everything seems fine, but the sound doesn' t play. What should I do?
<RequinB4> redbox; sorry, was away.  No, i can't.  This is a very heavy desktop and my router is 3 floors down
<[T]-Rex> whats a good program to burn .img files in ubuntu?
<shamus> hey can anybody tell me where the default desktop backgrounds are located in 8.04?
<ctp_> anyone here knows how to observe processes if they're running and start them if they're not? i need something like a watchdog.
<jaran> Cidan: ok, i'll test it out, thanks!
<ctp> anyone here knows how to observe processes if they're running and start them if they're not? i need something like a watchdog.
<skyhook19> so, I want to encrypt a folder, so I right click on it and go for encrypt, then I don't know how to encrypt, what do I do?
<Slart> asizemore: only thing? no network, no graphics? no sound?.. just irssi?
<RequinB4> redbox:  IIrc that was depricated, i installed the deb of whatever restricted devices manager asked for, i'll check, hold on
<whiteeagle> LjL: this is what I get from that command you gave me http://rafb.net/p/k4e1mL95.txt
<John_S> jaran: A great way to fix ntfs partitions/drives that weren't cleanly shutdown is with "ntfsfix".
<dassouki> is there a way to restart Xserver.config i just want my dual screen t o work without having to restart or ctrl shift backspace
<Slart> asizemore: is gnome allowed? keyboard settings? gedit? etc etc?
<mgregsond> ulle: Well, if you know the rest...
<nikolap> could anyone shed some light on this? I'm getting ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted messages while trying to connect to the internet with wvdial and my Vodafone Mobile Connect card. everything seems to work fine (I can see the connection attempt in my ISP log), but I just can't get "out" - can't ping anything, visit any website, nothing. any thoughts? tried flushing iptables, no avail. route listing seems fine.
<DanaG> Argh, I just managed to kill X by unminimizing a window.
<LjL> [T]-Rex: uhm, i always mix those formats up, .img is which?
<Cidan> ctp: easiest way is to write a bash script, run "ps aux | grep <name>" and check for a return other than the grep.
<LinuxGuy1234> [T]-Rex: what do you mean, floppies or cdrom images
<asizemore> slart, yes
<DanaG> Anybody want to try the X crash?
<Cidan> ctp: Actually, that's a lie.  It's not the easiest way, but eh.  It's the only way I know, :P
<LjL> whiteeagle: well, there's no mention of gnome-screensaver there :| ok, make sure you have some sort of working kernel
<redbox> RequinB4: I'm pretty confident if you grab the latest bcm43xx-fwcutter deb and bring it to that machine (check for dependencies) it should work.
<asizemore> Slart: it's an ubuntu desktop-turned-server that I ssh into to use irssi and some editing as well as school access
<DanaG> http://www.facilities.calpoly.edu/campusprojects/EngIV_Web_Cam.htm -- go there, put it in a background tab, then minimize and unminimize Firefox.  Xorg will crash.
<LjL> whiteeagle: type "uname -r", what does it give?
<DanaG> damn java.
<DanaG> Or maybe it's an nvidia bug?
<Slart> asizemore: and you want to lock it down completely?
<asizemore> Slart: no x-server though
<asizemore> no
<whiteeagle> 2.6.22-14-generic
<Cidan> LinuxGuy1234: Fixed the issue I had, didn't need to make /boot
<asizemore> I want to make an account that can only access irssi
<whiteeagle> LjL: 2.6.22-14-generic
<critta> Hello. I am having trouble switching users. Once I logout, it goes to the login screen. Then, once my brother logs in, the compuer stops responding.
<LjL> whiteeagle: and "apt-cache policy linux"?
<RequinB4> redbox:  Well, then, i guess that's my next step.  hold on
<zaid_> mgregsond: http://pastebin.com/m49ef72d8
<cdm10> I have an Ext3-formatted external drive. What should the permissions be so anyone can write to it?
<LinuxGuy1234> Cidan: ok
<ulle> mgregsond, thx but what i am trying to do is a bit offtopic and dont want to risk a kick :P
<Cidan> LinuxGuy1234: All I had to do was in an old kernel, apt-get remove --purge the 2.6.24.16 image, reboot, then reinstall the linux-image package.
<[T]-Rex> its a cd-rom image
<Cidan> cdm10: Er... 777? :P
<[T]-Rex> i tried using k3b but it says its not a usable image
<DJXCON> Does anyone know if pulseaudio can work with an m-audio2498 soundcard with the snd_ice1712 chipset?  I am getting an initialization error
<fractal420> Hello, ive recently installed ubuntu HH, is there any firewall program I should install or run?
<cdm10> Cidan: what should the owner and group be?
<Slart> asizemore: I guess just by not allowing sudo for that user would stop lots of nasty things.. I don't really know how to stop the person from using .. ls, man,  and those..
<LjL> !who | [T]-Rex
<ubottu> [T]-Rex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cidan> cdm10: Doesn't matter if the perms are 777
<LinuxGuy1234> [T]-Rex: rename it to .iso andtry
<[T]-Rex> ok
<phillipsjk> chm10 EVERYONE? (worldwide?) 666
<LjL> fractal420: if you have no specific need for a firewall... no
<whiteeagle> LjL: I get http://rafb.net/p/WKcoOv61.txt
<mgregsond> ulle: :P
<cdm10> Cidan: ok
<xfa> hey
<zaid_> mgregsond: http://pastebin.com/m49ef72d8
<wtfck> Guys Im having a problem with my ubuntu live Cd install.
<mgregsond> ulle: It _can_ be done.
<andrewbuck40> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<asizemore> Slart: well, thanks for trying :P
<mgregsond> zaid_: can you scan for wireless networks now?
<Cidan> Guess I should have told cdm10 that it would be a bad idea to do that.  *shrug*
<zaid_> mgregsond: no
<Slart> asizemore: there might some kind of internet kiosk-daemon thingy available..
<[T]-Rex> linuxguy: it still says unusable
<wtfck> Guys Im having a problem with my Ubuntu Live CD install on my laptop. Can anyone help em out? :D
<mgregsond> zaid_: It seems to report a microcode error.
<xfa> i'm using hardy, i got a problem with my audiosettings... if i switch in the audiojack there no sound on the headphones.. just the speakers work
<whiteeagle> LjL: I am such an idiot
<redbox> RequinB4: don't forget once its installed you may have to enable it in system>admin>hardware drivers
<asizemore> I'll check it out, Slart thanks for trying, I appreciate it
<DanielRM> Hmmm, busy in here.
<Simonf1> ﻿wtfck: what is the prob?
<LjL> whiteeagle: uhm, restarting now is going to be roulette. however, if you can't use sudo, there's nothing you can really do except restart. but there's one thing i don't understand - why would your user not be in the admin group, if it was before the upgrade?
<jaran> thanks John_S, i'll give that a try aswell
<wtfck> Well simon.
<zaid_> mgregsond: ideas?
<nikolap> could anyone shed some light on this? I'm getting ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted messages while trying to connect to the internet with wvdial and my Vodafone Mobile Connect card. everything seems to work fine (I can see the connection attempt in my ISP log), but I just can't get "out" - can't ping anything, visit any website, nothing. any thoughts? tried flushing iptables, no avail. route listing seems fine.
<whiteeagle> LjL:
<whiteeagle> LjL: wait
<whiteeagle> LjL: I was upset and I didn't check that
<wtfck> The live CD seems to be taking too much system resources and the install just freezes after I pick my language. It goes extremely slow.
<LjL> whiteeagle, check what?
<whiteeagle> LjL: sorry I'll check now
<xfa> somebody an idea
<wtfck> Is there a way  I could fix the problem or just not use the live CD to install and do it through command line?
<Simonf1> ﻿wtfck: what laptop, and how old?
<MiYaRSTiM> cdm10, http://bugclub.org/beginners/networking/chmod.html
<wtfck> Compaq Evo n1020v. .
<LinuxGuy1234> wtfck: it's like that
<wtfck> Maybe less than 10 years but it still has good specs.
<whiteeagle> LjL: yes it was in the admin group
<wtfck> For an old laptop
<LjL> wtfck, if you have a good internet connection, it might be worthwhile to use the minimal CD
<nikolap> wtfck: you could try the alternate CD, it offers a text-based installer if I remember correctly.
<LjL> whiteeagle: but it's not now?
<whiteeagle> LjL: now I can't see
<Sake> how do I install vmware server on ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<wtfck> Where can I download the alternate or minimal cd?
<whiteeagle> LjL: because I can't have sudo
<LjL> whiteeagle: typing "groups" should tell you
<lewench> Anyone know why my colors are coming out this like: http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/?action=view&current=VideoOutput.png when watching a movie? Everything else is fine. I have to restart the computer to fix this issue.
<Simonf1> !minimal cd
<xfa> somebody an idea why my audiojack doesn't work?
<ubottu> Factoid minimal cd not found
<deathface> hey has anyone gotten the alsa working in hardy yet?
<LjL> whiteeagle: you don't need sudo to know which groups you're in
<LjL> !minimal | Simonf1
<ubottu> Simonf1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nikolap> wtfck: on ubuntu.com, just look for the "-alternate" suffix.
<whiteeagle> LjL: I get whiteeagle adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev cnr
<LjL> nikolap, wtfck: ^
<twinkie_addict> alsa works fine in hardy
 * deathface is anyone having alsa problems in hardy?
<twinkie_addict> for me
<LjL> whiteeagle: so you're in admin. so sudo should work, in theory.
<DJXCON> Does anyone know if pulseaudio can work with an m-audio2496 soundcard with the snd_ice1712 chipset?  I am getting an initialization error on Ubuntu 8.04 Kernel = 2.6.24-16-generic
<jonnymac> WOW I cannot believe it
<wtfck> I have a question though.
<LjL> whiteeagle: try "sudo -K"
<whiteeagle> LjL: but it doesn't
<lewench> Anyone know why my colors are coming out this like: http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/?action=view&current=VideoOutput.png when watching a movie? Everything else is fine. I have to restart the computer to fix this issue.
<wtfck> My laptop currently only connects through a wireless card.
<nwdz> deathface, i think alsa works out of the box...
<InfernoX222> is there any way to check a ExpressCard to make sure it is working if the act light isnt on and your still messing with drivers?
<wtfck> Would ubuntu find the card on install?
<cgentry72> whats the easiest way to make a backup of my ubuntu system?
<Simonf1> ﻿﻿wtfck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xfa> iam having
<LinuxGuy1234> wtfck: ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download, check to download the alternate CD
<whiteeagle> LjL: I get sudo: unable to resolve host whiteeagle-laptop
<xfa> problems with alsa
<xfa> i can't use my audiojack
<LjL> whiteeagle: aaah. the hostname problem
<deathface> what problems are you having with alsa
<LjL> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<twinkie_addict> if not for you run alsaconf see if that works for you
<wtfck> My laptop currently only connects through a wireless card.
<wtfck> Would ubuntu find the card on install?
<whiteeagle> LjL: can i fix it?
<Onyx> Each time I start my gnome session, I get an error saying that my .dmrc file is being ignored, to chmod it to 644, and all should be well.  I've done this, and I still get the error.  Has anyone else run into this?
<jonnymac> I updated my graphics card which as the problem with my slow computer all along cos I was just ubuntly challenged and now it works at the speed of light and oh-so excited I am. Woohoo!! Viva linux
<LjL> whiteeagle: you've hit a common problem when changing hostnames (although i don't know why the hostname changed)
<lewench> Anyone know why my colors are coming out this like: http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/?action=view&current=VideoOutput.png when watching a movie? Everything else is fine. I have to restart the computer to fix this issue.
<whiteeagle> Onyx: yes, me too
<LjL> whiteeagle: well, normally it's fixed by rebooting into recovery mode and fixing it, however recovery mode might not work, depending what state your system actually is in
<Onyx> whiteeagle, Any solution?
<tarkus> anyone know of a decent ftp client? i dont mind CLI or GUI
<whiteeagle> Onyx: don't know
<deathface> say it again
<wtfck> My laptop currently only connects through a wireless card.
<wtfck> Would ubuntu find the card on install?
<lewench> tarkus, gFTP is a good client
<Slart> tarkus: I use gftp.. works for me
<Onyx> whiteeagle: Damn.
<P_Kable> dans exaile je ne vois pas toutes les radios comme sous amarok, j'ai installe et active le plugin pourtant
<LjL> whiteeagle: reboot in recovery mode, if you have multiple kernels available, try them until you find one that works, then use irssi to join here
<twinkie_addict> it should
<Slart> !fr | P_Kable
<ubottu> P_Kable: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<LjL> !fr | P_Kable
<lewench> Anyone know why my colors are coming out this like: http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/th3oriesfus3d/?action=view&current=VideoOutput.png when watching a movie? Everything else is fine. I have to restart the computer to fix this issue.
<whiteeagle> LjL: but I use ath0 to connect to the internet
<Simonf1> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Nith> lewench: please only ask once
<wtfck> !minimal
<kappershaw_> question:  I just put ubuntu 8.04 on my gateway laptop with a intel 945m graphics driver and a huge 2nd monitor plugged into it.  I cant do 2 monitor system like I could in windows.  It just shows the same thing on both monitors and it does not let the big monitor get to its full resolution.
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<LjL> whiteeagle: have no other computer available?
<Scunizi> lewench: which colors are weird?
<Greece2000> to create a directory on your desktop means to create a new folder on your desktop....right?
<Slart> lewench: no need to spam that every minute... if someone knows they will answer.. once every 5 minutes or so is enough
<Simonf1> ﻿!alternative | ﻿wtfck
<whiteeagle> LjL: no
<InfernoX222> lewench: i had that same exact problem in windows but it was so long ago i cant remember the solution... its a VLC player problem though
<Simonf1> ﻿!alternative|﻿wtfck
<LjL> now can we stop bouncing !minimal and !alternate around?
<Simonf1> lol
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<cecolon> hello! i have just installed ubuntu, and managed to configure dual-screen via displayconfig-gtk. But the resolution on the laptop displays seems a little blurry, and (worse), both monitors displays only a part of the desktop (so that it scrolls when the pointer touches an edge of the monitor).
<lewench> InfernoX222, No I opened Mplayer, and Movie player. The same thing is happening
<RequinB4> Is anyone having trouble resolving packages.ubuntu.com?  Port 80 if it matters
<LjL> whiteeagle: well, then do this. hope it works.
<whiteeagle> I am seriously ****ed up now
<LjL> whiteeagle: reboot into recovery mode
<mgregsond> zaid_: You may need to update drivers.
<Slart> lewench: is it the same if you disable overlay or hardware acceleration in the app?
<DanielRM> Hmmm, I wonder whether anyone here has any experience with user management?
<Slart> lewench: I think vlc has some kind of preferences where you can set these kind of things
<LjL> whiteeagle: from there, type "apt-get -f install". if it fails, type "dpkg --configure -a", then type "apt-get -f install" again. keep doing that until it stops failing. make *sure* your /etc/apt/sources.list only contains the official Hardy repositories.
<Greece2000> ﻿to create a directory on your desktop means to create a new folder on your desktop....right?
<lewench> Slart, Ok let me try.
<zaid_> mgregsond: how?
<twinkie_addict> DanielRM	 what do you need
<Scunizi> Greece2000: yes
<wtfck> My laptop currently only connects through a wireless card.
<Greece2000> ty ty
<wtfck> Would ubuntu find the card on install?
<Slart> Greece2000: folder, directory... same thing
<andrewbuck40> Is it possible to disable certain modules from loading when the livecd is run that doesn't involve re-burning a new cd?
<Y-Town> Anyone know what the proper "rsync" format would be for:  Syncing /home directory to ftp server?
<whiteeagle> LjL: can I backup to memory stick from recovery mode? ( I don't have one immediately available)
<whiteeagle> LjL: all I need to backup are some valuable pics and videos
<LjL> whiteeagle: yeah, just need to know how to mount it and copy to it
<phillipsjk> Whiteeagle: If you are really stuck, consider comming back to the problem later. It is hard to think striaght when tired.
<LjL> whiteeagle: but recovery mode might not work, for a start
<DanielRM> twinkie_addict: a method of creating user profiles like those you can choose from when adding a new user - the Admin, Desktop User and Unprivileged thing.
<LjL> whiteeagle: although you can always use a live cd, in any case
<cecolon> kappershaw_: tried "displayconfig-gtk"? it helped for me. i am using a nvidia card on a laptop.
<shane2peru> anyone ever open a 2.5GB file with the Archive manager?  Are you able to get one file out without unzipping the whole archive?
<whiteeagle> phillipsjk: I can't come back
<Intangir> has anyone got ntp stuff working correctly?
<bladerunne1> in the version of emerald on hardy, where is the fetch GPL's themes button??? :/
<Intangir> im not having any damn luck..
<Intangir> never have
<whiteeagle> phillipsjk: because I don't know will it come back
<Intangir> on any install of ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Intangir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wfstargazer> Considering downgrading from ubuntu 8.04 to 7.10 as I have issue with 8.04 on desktop box - hsve the (Busybox) and (initramfs) screen displayed, fails to load ubuntu - any suggestions?
<mgregsond> zaid_: Working on that.
<Slart> Intangir: I have it setup and working here on my network
<frankyd> hello, i've just installed hardy wuth wubi and if i reboot to switch back to my windows the windows start screen apperas in a pale look and nothing happens
<hamalawy> how can i automount my ntfs drive.. same to another ext3 drive
<wuxia_> My default resolution is 1920x1200; I ran a prog that full screened at 800x600; without restarting X, how do I switch back to 1920x1200 ?
<LjL> !ntfs > hamalawy    (hamalawy, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mgregsond> zaid_: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24
<lewench> Slart, Nope nothing.
<cecolon> wuxia_: ctrl+alt+plus on keypad maybe
<LjL> wuxia_: you can use xvidmode (not sure how exactly, though), or try hitting Ctrl, Alt and +
<whiteeagle> considering I can't do anything root, I'll go and **** myself, I am pissed off
<Iago1989> anybody know the command to get into the gnome power manager?
<Slart> hamalawy: add it to your /etc/fstab.. with the automount number set to 1, iirc
<lewench> Slart, Its weird because if I restart it will be fine for a little while, then it just starts to open again
<LjL> wuxia_: check this out, too: http://www.emhsoft.com/reset_res/index.html
<Slart> lewench: "Nope nothing" means you get the same weird colors?
<tcpdumpgod> Hey all.
<steff4814> hi guys, i try to install the flashplugin but all i get is a errormessage. is there a possibillity to install this plugin offline?
<lewench> Slart, Yeah
<whiteeagle> LjL: what after it stops failing
<mgregsond> zaid_: I think that
<tcpdumpgod> What is the GUI configurator for XOrg?
<kappershaw_> cecolon: how do I install displayconfig-gtk? and where do I go to mess with it when I have it installed.
<kappershaw_> ?
<mgregsond> zaid_: apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic will do
<bladerunne1> ﻿whiteeagle: there is no root int ubuntu .. you tackle the problem using sudo
<tcpdumpgod> thats it
<Y-Town> I am trying to get rsync to take my /home directory and upload it to a ftp site on a dailt basis... anyone know how to set rsync to do this?
<LjL> whiteeagle: if it stops failing, then chances are that you'll be left with a working Hardy system
<tcpdumpgod> displayconfig-gtk
<Slart> lewench: hmm..might be a driver thing.. nothing in the forums about this?
<whiteeagle> LjL: but I have 481 updates left to install
<LjL> whiteeagle: if it doesn't stop failing, then chances are that you'll have to reinstall, at least unless you can connect to IRC and go through some very step-by-step troubleshooting
<whiteeagle> LjL: for upgrading to hardy
<LjL> whiteeagle: well, they should be all downloaded to your HD already
<lewench> Slart, Not that I've read. I have the nvidia "restricted" drivers. Don't know if thats a bad thing
<LjL> just not installed
<Slart> Y-Town: there must be dozens of howto's on that.. is the man page for rsync that horrible?
<whiteeagle> LjL: yes they are
<Scunizi> Y-Town: you might find this informative http://www.brunolinux.com/10-General_Info/Rsync.html
<LjL> whiteeagle: apt-get -f install will install them. if it works.
<seancron> or if you really need to log in as root and know what you are doing you can use "sudo su"
<jonnymac> Is 8.04 LTS Hardy and is it worth upgrading?
<frankyd> since i'
<doubledew> how can you boot directly into console mode without starting up gnome?
<LjL> seancron: "sudo -i" is preferred
<mgregsond> zaid_: Got that?
<twinkie_addict> i installed hardy from a clean install , sofar no issues
<seancron> ljl thanks I forgot about that
<bladerunne1> ﻿tcpdumpgod: this may be what you are after ... tells you at the top of the xorg.conf file - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Scunizi> doubledew: choose recovery mode on boot
<fractal420> jonnymac yes, yes
<whiteeagle> can I reinstall and keep my home directory?
<Slart> lewench: well.. they seems to work for a lot of people.. perhaps try the drivers from nvidias site... if they are any newer.. don't remember
<jonnymac> here goes nada....
<Y-Town> Slart: Im not really a text based user so yah it stinks  :o)
<Scunizi> whiteeagle: only if you /home is a seperate partition
<lewench> Slart, Ok ill try that. Thanks man
<doubledew> Scunizi: no, i dont mean temporarily, i mean everytime, and then starting gnome if so desired
<twinkie_addict> do you have  acd handy ?
<Y-Town> Scunizi: Thanks
<Slart> lewench: you're welcome
<cecolon> kappershaw_: it was already installed at my system, OR, it got installed when the proprietary-driver-thing downloaded drivers for my nvidia card
<twinkie_addict> you can backup hoome to that if its not on a seprate partition
<cecolon> and i started it from terminal by typing sudo displayconfig-gtk
<frankyd> since i've installed hardy with wubi my windows won't boot anymore - am i the only one with this problem or is this a known issue ?
<twinkie_addict> i mean home lol
<Scunizi> doubledew: ah.. there is a way but someone else will have to tell you how.
<win1891> hello i am trying to find the spot on the website were it shows its wireless compatabilitys
<wfstargazer> Suggestions for Busybox (inittramfs) - how to get ubuntu 8.04 to boot?
<Slart> Y-Town: hehe.. but google then..  (I'm not going all rtfm on you here.. if I knew I'd answer you).. doesn't rsync have some kind of official site? there's bound to be info there...
<John_S> !wireless | win1891
<ubottu> win1891: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<twinkie_addict> frankyd what version of windows ?
<bladerunne1> where is the repositories button in emerald in hardy???!!!
<frankyd> xp
<frankyd> professional
<twinkie_addict> hm i use wubi on vista it worked fine
<twinkie_addict> did you run wubi as admin ?
<frankyd> yes i did
<win1891> ty and u guys did a GREAT job on 8.04 it runs perfectly on my 4 computers Much better then Windblows
<jk_> i just configured gmail with evolution but all my sent messages appear in my inbox is this normall
<MrSteve> okayyyyyy .. Seamonkey works in 7.10 !  now.. how to get it to run from the start > Internet menu ??
<twinkie_addict> wander if your windows boot loder craped its self
<Scunizi> doubledew: it might be a grub edit that you need to do.
<doubledew> what is the grub file?
<frankyd> everything worked fine i've installed ubuntu installed some apps their and tried to switch back to windows - the booting screen apperas but in a pale look and nothing happens
<Slart> doubledew: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<twinkie_addict> odd
<Y-Town> Slart: its a command prompt based app and uses -uvasjh....   Thats all greek to me and I dont speek it
<jorg1> hello there, does somebody could help me with the sound on my pc, i got this pc on dual boot O/S, the sound works fine on win, but nothing on Ubuntu, i got a creative pci S/C
<angasule> jorg1: which sound card? sound blaster live? audigy? x-fi?
<twinkie_addict> and i though vista was the temtramental one
<mlalkaka> i'm having trouble migrating my evolution settings to ubuntu 8.04. i backed up the directories .evolution and .gconf/apps/evolution before doing a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04. after placing those directories in my new home folder, evolution only has some of the original data. for example, it only has 1 address book, not all my address books. how can i fix this?
<shane2peru> someone took my slocate!
<Scunizi> Slart: how would doubledew modify grub to boot only into console?
<cgentry72> whats the easiest way to make a backup of my ubuntu system?
<shane2peru> where is slcoate at?
<jorg1> it's just the sound blaster, angasule
<frankyd> :P i still think so ...
<whiteeagle> I need some sleep
<seancron> did you try whereis slocate?
<Slart> Y-Town: try this page.. see if any of these are any good http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/rsyncweb.htm
<shane2peru> once I install it, how do I initialize it?  I'm going to strike
<otarid> shane2peru: sudo apt-get install slocate ?
<MrSteve> cgentry72,  -- simplebackup
<Scunizi> shane2peru: "sudo updatedb .. then locate slocate
<mgregsond> zaid_: Got it?
<wfstargazer> What Proggie/App should I use to export Outlook Addresses to Evolution?
<compengi> !lb
<ubottu> Factoid lb not found
<whiteeagle> LjL: given that I have 2 linux kernels installed, will they conflict each-other?
<Onyx> Okay, hopefully this is my last question for a while.  Each time I start my gnome session, I have to go into System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects and reenable compiz that way.  How can I get this setting to save?
<Slart> Scunizi, doubledew: I have no idea.. something about runlevels.. I've never quite grasped that =)
<kupo> hello channel, does anyone know how i can lock a panel down in gnome in Hardy heron?
<frankyd> but the bootloader should be fine i mean the bootscrean apperas so i don't think the problem is the bootloder ...
<Onyx> I have the fusion icon running on startup
<cgentry72> MrSteve, thank you installing it now
<shane2peru> Scunizi, ahhh, must be building the db now, that command did the trick
<shane2peru> Scunizi, thanks
<Onyx> Who was the guy having the .dmrc problem?
<Iago1989> Okay, guys, I've been here for like 30 minutes and nobody answered my question...so help me now. I found a "monitor settings" app FINALLY, and when It ry to open it, it says "No monitor supporting DDC/CI available. If your graphics card need it, please check all the required kernel modules areloaded (12c-dev, and your framebuffer driver).
<compengi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Scunizi> wfstargazer: the best way I found was to sync with yahoo mail address book then export from there to a tab or comma delimited file
<MrSteve> cgentry72,  -- read about it, please
<Scunizi> shane2peru: np
<jk_> something rather strange is happening, ubuntu suddenly lost all sound (i checked my eqipment it works)
<AskHL> Good evening.  Totem has crashed because of a bad video file and is now "uninterruptible".  This means that "kill -9" won't get rid of it.  How do I end the process?
<jorg1> angasule, any idea?
<shane2peru> Scunizi, ahh, slocate fatal error: could not find user database ....
<shane2peru> Scunizi, I have to make a database too?  Why did they take it out of Hardy?
<cgentry72> drivetrax, will do thanks
<keen__> how do i change my default audio device?
<angasule> jorg1: 'soundblaster' isn't a specific soundcard
<drivetrax> spin me round like a record
<wfstargazer> Thank you scunizi will give it a go!
<angasule> jorg1: try this command in a console: lspci | grep Creative
<dee_cz> hello, is anybody here familliar with openbox?
<Scunizi> shane2peru: locate I think they turned off locate because it occationally chewed the cpu in the background when indexing.
<thompa> hey i just installed xubuntu after ubuntu and now network manager applet is gone
<atlanta80> I have a BCM4318 wireless card in a PC that I'm running MythBuntu on, I upgraded from gutsy to hardy today and have not been able to get the wireless card to work correctly. Currently I'm running the b43 module, I've installed the firmware with b43-fwcutter and I can see wireless networks with the nm-applet but I cannot authenticate with mine. All of this, of course, worked fine before the update.
<b33r_> Hello I need a good java solution for hardy amd64, iced tea java sucks balls not even yahoo games work on it
<LjL> whiteeagle: no
<kupo> could anyone take a look at my question?
<LjL> whiteeagle: actually, they'll give you better chances of... well, at least one of them working
<jorg1> ok
<kupo> hello channel, does anyone know how i can lock a panel down in gnome in Hardy heron?
<Slart> Iago1989: I have no idea.. people usually answer if they know the answer to a question...ddc is, afaik, a way for a graphics card to query a monitor about frequencies and such.. you can enter these manually in the xorg.conf file and it won't have to use ddc
<shane2peru> Scunizi, ok, would that be in services that I turn it on?
<Scunizi> shane2peru: on gutsy it's in /var/lib
<twinkie_addict> i have ran open box
<Lunar_Lamp> atlanta80: there are issues with the b43 driver. I ended up resorted to ndiswrapper I'm afraid (that was about 1month ago though - so perhaps it's been fixed since)
<compengi> Hello LjL
<jorg1> i got this  Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938
<doubledew> Scunizi: so i have ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop as well as windows on this pc.  What determines which grub boot file to use?
<Scunizi> shane2peru: I think if you just updatedb it automatically turns it on.. but Im not sure on that. if it doesn't I don't know how.
<Slart> kupo: have you tried right clicking on the panel?
<shane2peru> Scunizi, here it says, can't find db at /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db
<Iago1989> Slart: Ill try that
<Scunizi> doubledew: there should be only one.  unless you installed it to different drives.
<shane2peru> Scunizi, right, that was the command that I used, and that was there error I got.
<belor1> hey, My GDM theme seems to not want to center on the screen help someone please
<kupo> Slart: yes
<jorg1> i got this Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938
<shane2peru> Scunizi, no database
<atlanta80> Lunar_Lamp: I tried ndiswrapper already today, it showed my car with "ndiswrapper -l" but I couldn't see my card in ifconfig or iwconfig
<kupo> Slart: no dialogue to lock the panel
<John_S> atlanta80: In case nobody can answer your question, I know bazhang has a workaround for that, but I don't think he's around right now.
<whiteeagle> how long does it take to recompress an archive with a folder inside of a 480MB??
<kupo> Slart: also looked within gcontool-2 but no dice
<whiteeagle> it takes 5 minutes by now
<Scunizi> shane2peru: try the find command to look for what you want
<doubledew> Scunizi: for instance, my server's menu.lst has the desktop listed in there, but my desktops menu.lst does not have the server....so obviously the server's one is being used
<compengi> LjL, ubotu bot is down?
<John_S> atlanta80: Otherwise there is always ndiswrapper. :)
<Slart> kupo: ah.. sorry.. I was thinking of apps on the panel... what kind of lock do you want? so you don't accidently move it around?
<mshanks> hey all. Am having problems removing postfix, postfix-mysql and mailx
<doubledew> Scunizi: they are separate partitions
<shane2peru> Scunizi, find, is that one new?  ok, I'll figure that out, thanks.
<atlanta80> John_S: I can't get ndiswrapper to work either
<mshanks> "fork failed: Cannot allocate memory" "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly"
<Iago1989> oie
<Iago1989> be back soon
<kupo> Slart: more specifically the users of this laptop aka noobs to linux
<atlanta80> John_S: "ndiswrapper -l" shows my card, but ifconfig and iwconfig give me nothing
<Scunizi> doubledew: that means that server was probably installed last and that is the one referanced on boot
<theron> gnome-screensaver starts, the screen saver darkens the screen, but there's no dialog box to log back in.  Manually killing gnome-screensaver to get back to session.  Any ideas to correct this?
<kupo> Slart: i keep getting back to it and the panels are all over the place
<Scunizi> shane2peru: nope been around a while
<frankyd> i'll try it once again ... but it smells like format c ^^
<doubledew> Scunizi: yes it was, but where/when is that determined?
<frankyd> so brb and thx for the answer
<drivetrax> kupo,   I note that a panel is where your apps rest... and, it locks itself down to top. bottom. right.. or left.. there is no option in >panel > preferences to lock, the panel.
<shane2peru> Scunizi, hmm, I just keep learning. :)  Thanks.
<kupo> drivetrax: yes this is true
<Slart> kupo: give them a login of their own and let them  have their mess to themselves =)
<jorg1> angasule, i got this  Creative Labs Ectiva EV1938
<kupo> Slart: done already
<Scunizi> doubledew: on install of the last os..
<drivetrax> kupo,  -- exactly...
<kupo> but it would solve it better to lock it down
<angasule> jorg1: yes, I am searching but I don't find anything useful
<jorg1> ok, thanks
<John_S> atlanta80: OK, is ndiswrapper listed in your /etc/modules file?
<compengi> PriceChild, Hello
<blackperl> my synaptic auto matically loads when i start X, and pops up and tell me i entered invalid password, how to stop it from poping out?
<coincoin169> hello
<atlanta80> John_S: I manually modprobed it
<Scunizi> doubledew: as I understand it.. the MBR is modified to referance the grub file which is a text file
<atlanta80> John_S:should I throw it in my /etc/modules and reboot?
<Onyx> Each time I start my gnome session, I have to go into System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects and reenable compiz that way.  How can I get this setting to save?
<coincoin169> ﻿in which package can i find passkey-agent on hardy ?
<keen__> anyone know much about audio settings?
<doubledew> Scunizi: so its in the bios then..ok thanks
<kupo> drivetrax: i'm not understanding your point
<John_S> atlanta80: Yes, but before you do a reboot, also do a "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<Slart> kupo: and nothing in the gnome configuration thingy.. gconf
<Megarata> hi, i installed 8.04 via Wubi
<kupo> Slart: not that i can see
<drivetrax> kupo,  how/what do you want locked
<Megarata> It's cool, but i can´t connect to the WiFi Network
<kupo> drivetrax: the upper and lower panels themselves
<angasule> jorg1: what does this say: lsmod | grep ens1371
<atlanta80> John_S: Alright, I'll have to reinstall it real quick and give that a try
<jorg1> ok
<Mighty_Penguin> has anyone had success with using a at&t connect card with a ubuntu laptop?
<drivetrax> kupo,  So folks cannot put their stuff on them??
<steff4814> moin leute
<angasule> jorg1: it appears there might not be free drivers for that sound card
<John_S> atlanta80: OK, when you say you manually modprobed it, did you do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"?
<RequinB4> for some reason i can't find packages.ubuntu.com, port 80 - is it down?
<drivetrax> saiswa
 * guj4_n3b3sk4 off.
<kupo> drivetrax: no thats not the issue
<coincoin169> ﻿in which package can i find passkey-agent on hardy ?
<MrObvious> Where can I download the BCM firmware for an offline install?
<angasule> jorg1: but I'm not sure, creative is not nice about freeing drivers
<Megarata> Seems like my network device is disable
<kupo> drivetrax: the issue is the panel being dragged around
<Slart> kupo: there seems to be some interesting stuff in "apps/panel/"
<yacc> Any chance to change the color values during video playback?
<ferbyboy> somethings wrong with banshee in hardy...it doesnt show ipods...i tried this on 2 different pcs and banshee does not load ipod anybody know whats going on
<atlanta80> John_S: yes, and that was successful, but I couldn't see my cards
<drivetrax> kupo,  Well, I looked in Gutsy..... I also used the HELP center thingy and typed in.. "panel"  and got info
<richard___> is the default GRUB theme configured by 8.04 supposed to be monochrome? is this a bug? :)
<RequinB4> MrObvious - normally, packages.ubuntu.com ... I'm probably trying to get the same file as you
<kupo> Slart: I'll look again
<Megarata> No ideas?
<drivetrax> kupo,  just tryin' ta help ya
<John_S> atlanta80: OK, tell me when your done doing your reinstall and we'll continue.
<wubrgamer> is there a gui md5 checker ?
<whiteeagle> LjL: ok, I backed-up what I could and wish me luck now
<MrObvious> RequinB4: I don't need the deb file, just bcmwl5.sys or whatever.
<richard___> Megarata, did you check whether your wireless device is supported?
<whiteeagle> may the force be with me
<jorg1> snd_ens1371 - 27680  1 , gameport - 16776  1 snd_ens1371, snd_pcm - 80388  4, snd_intel8x0,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_
<Megarata> Yes
<kupo> Slart: yea thats as far as i got but I'm not sure what to edit there specifically
<Megarata> it's supported
<kupo> drivetrax: i understand and i appreciate it
<drivetrax> kupo,  make a usr directory - lock in a usr to that desktop.. and they don't mess wid yours
<Megarata> it recognized it with hardware test
<Megarata> and the icon is on the taskbar
<Slart> kupo: isn't there a lockdown key there?
<MrObvious> RequinB4: Nevermind I found it.
<Boohbah_> wubrgamer: because it is too hard to type 'md5sum'?
<wubrgamer> Boohbah_:  i just prefer gui's
<atlanta80> John_S: oh wierd, now it IS showing up in ifconfig, lemme go try and connect to my wireless
<Megarata> however, the networks aren't showing and is not connecting using the essid and psk
<jorg1> angasule, do u got it?
<drivetrax> wubrgamer,  right on.. GUI life is great
<Slart> kupo: sorry.. in  "apps/panel/global"
<wubrgamer> Boohbah_:  and more importantly, my users NEED a gui
<drivetrax> Point and click
<Boohbah_> wubrgamer: then write one
<wubrgamer> drivetrax:  but i know how to use CLI too
#ubuntu 2008-04-30
<RequinB4> MrObvious - try http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=4547
<Boohbah_> wubrgamer: it would be... two text boxes
<drivetrax> ohhhh... I think there was CLI in windows
<Boohbah_> in your toolkit of choice
<wubrgamer> drivetrax:  at one time
<Netham45> is it possible to output GDM to an X server on another PC?
<John_S> atlanta80: OK, but make sure it works on a reboot too.
<angasule> jorg1: I'm sorry, I don't know that card and I'm not finding any more useful documents
<richard___> Megarata, what's the manufacturer and model of your wireless device?
<kupo> Slart: oooh missed that
<twinkie_addict> im going to try the kde-4 and see what its like :)
<kupo> Slart: trying now brb
<Slart> kupo: ok
<drivetrax> wubrgamer,  - I wait for the day when all the unix commands are in one place.. and you can click any one to do stuff
<Mala1> twinkie: Make sure you back stuff up.  KDE 4 is, in my experience, VERY buggy...
<RequinB4> Can someone at least tell me if the fact i can't resolve packages.ubuntu.com my end or server end?
<zonkers> how do i get ubuntu to come up without having to log in?
<twinkie_addict> ok
<Netham45> RequinB4, I can resolve it.
<Megarata> BroadCom Corporation BCM4318 AirForce One 54G 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller rev 02
<RequinB4> Netham45 - grr...
<Randomizer> Hi there, I upgraded today, and I'm having X hang everytime screensaver kicks in... (I restart with ctrl+alt+backspace), using the fglrx drivers... wondering if this is a known issue?
<Mala1> twinkie: Not back up, just if you're working on anything in KDE 4, save often.  VERY often.
<drivetrax> RequinB4,  - no firewall.. open router, and open DSL/Cable modem.. ports open, is it ping-able?
<Slart> RequinB4: works here
<wubrgamer> drivetrax:  it'll never happen
<jorg1> angasule, don't worry, and thanks, there's no drivers for creative sound cards yet in lnux, that's what i read
<Megarata> I already did the sudo lshw -c network
<wubrgamer> drivetrax:  go dev for windows
<drivetrax> lol
<RequinB4> Maybe it's just really laggy... I'll let it try to connect for a while
<LinuxGuy1234> !HI
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jorg1> so i need to find another sound card
<Slart> zonkers: isn't there an autologin option in "System, administration, login" or something similar
<zonkers> slart thx
<atlanta80> John_S: Yeah it connected, I'm reboot now to ensure everything is still fine
<drivetrax> lady I know clicked on her 192 address 10,000 times, and with help from the ISP, finally the telephone equipment worked.. and she got her dsl back
<Slart> zonkers: you're welcome
<riddlebox> can anyone help me I cannot get cx88-alsa to load?
<John_S> atlanta80: Great--should work on reboot. :)
<ferbyboy> there seems to be problems with programs being able to find ipods in hardy...the only program that recognizes and ipod is rhythmbox...all other programs to upload music to ipod seem to not find an ipod device on my machine can anyone exlpain why? or is there anyone experiencing the same thing ?
<frankyd> damn that's truely very odd in safe-mode it's loading some files but after a short time it's ildling ... so i'm sorry to say i won't suggest to try ubuntu with wuby
<richard___> Megarata, all right. one minute…
<larson9999> am i the only one who thinks it's a bit in the wrong direction to require evolution?
<M4rotku> hey all, i think i'm having a problem with my update manager, there haven't been any new updates available for more than a week
<Megarata> ok
<kupo> Slart: WORKS!
<drivetrax> ferbyboy,  it's a terrible thing to waste an iPod
<kupo> thanks for the keen eyes
<Slart> kupo: yay!!..  =)
<kupo> drivetrax: thank you for you help as well
<kupo> take it easy, peace
<larson9999> drivetrax, it's a terrible thing to buy an ipod.  eeek, apple is less free than microsoft.
<Megarata> my wireless network interface appears as disabled on lshw
<effowe> my monitor turns itself off after 10 minutes of inactivity, i've checked in the power management and turned it off but it still happens, how can i disable this?
<shoot^> guys, i get a kernel crash whenever i run glxinfo under hardy. any suggestions?
<RequinB4> ok... well this isn't working.  Does anyone know anywhere else i can get the bcm43xx-fwcutter package?
<Megarata> how can i enable it? the hw button doesn't work
<cappicard> whee... still upgrading hardy here
<twinkie_addict> im not to worried :) my stuffs olready on dvd if something gos wrong andim trying to see wich ubuntu i want to run
<Randomizer> ﻿/msg ubot5 etiquette
<GabySoft> hi
<Lardarse> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> RequinB4: I found it.
<ferbyboy> drivetrax: it most certainly is...i dont wont to have to have my ipod be the reason i switch my os to windows man
<M4rotku> has any1 else noticed a lack of updates recently?  i think my update checker might be misconfigured
<RequinB4> MrObvious:  This is for me
<maco> evolution crashed on me and now it won't start. it just says "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."  Anyone know what to do?
<GabySoft> i had some problem with the restricted drivers with ati, its normal, isnt ?
<frankyd> oO looks like wubi shut down my windows partition ... i mean i installed ubuntu on the same drive but this is working, whatever i'm not able to see the win drive on my ubuntu
<MrObvious> RequinB4: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx Go to download the drivers try 1.
<MrObvious> RequinB4: It's for debian but it will have the .sys file you need.
<Lardarse> GabySoft: ati on linux is not a happy marriage :-/
<maco> M4rotku: are you on hardy? there havent been any updates yet...
<Scunizi> doubledew: sorry had phone call. If your bios settings have remained the same when install all OS's then if you want you could change them but that might mess up the grub reference and eliminate (probably the server) from booting.
<GabySoft> yeah, i know XD nothing like my nvidia 440 mmx
<GabySoft> slow, but nice
<larson9999> maco, i'm on hardy.  i just got 36 updates
<RequinB4> MrObvious - I'm not sure what to do with the sys file at this point, all i can gleam is i need the firmware
<atlanta80> John_S: Well that is sufficiently aggravating. Restarted and the ndiswrapper module is loaded, but no wireless cards in ifconfig
<maco> larson9999: i just did an apt-get update && aptitude full-upgrade and got 0
<M4rotku> maco: thanks for the fyi, i was starting to get worried
<maco> larson9999: maybe it hasnt propogated to all the mirrors
<annonymous1> hi folks got a problem on gusty 7.10 just rebooted and it comes up with an error message
<annonymous1> http://pastebin.ca/1002348
<annonymous1> gnome starts funny like in its defult fasion  n no themes
<larson9999> maco, maybe
<GabySoft> but its extrange, until now i dont had "excesively" problems with the automatizaded drivers
<MrObvious> RequinB4: Do that and you WILL have the firmware. After that you should be able to get ndiswrapper to work. Download it first then get back to me.
<GabySoft> now i get an black screen if i turn it on
<team1432> Hi, I've got a HH disk I burned from the ISO; if I want to upgrade from 7.10 LTS, can I do that using the CD, or do I have to have it download the upgrade?
<GabySoft> no consoles, totally bloqued
<John_S> atlanta80: Is wlan0 in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<maco> annonymous1: what happens if you just open a terminal and run "gnome-settings-daemon" without the quotes?
<Lardarse> annonymous1: happens occasionally. i have no idea what causes it
<kucuk> #list
<Lardarse> kucuk: ?
<Scunizi> team1432: if it's the alternate cd iso then yes you can use that. If it's the live cd No
<maco> team1432: if its an alternate cd, you can upgrade from it
<LjL> team1432: you can't do that from the CD, unless it's the alternate CD, as far as i'm aware
<_rp> RequinB4: you still having problems?
<GabySoft> and i see some preople take the same problem
<atlanta80> John_S: no, only the loopback interface
<qt-x> dose sombody know ho to conect to irc on port 80 or 5050 ?
<maco> evolution crashed on me and now it won't start. it just says "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."  Anyone know what to do?
<RequinB4> _rp:  Yeah, but the problems are more of the nature "How do I do it", not "what to do?"
<team1432> Scunizi, maco, LjL: alright, thanks
<Jakoo> whats the pastebin please?
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jk_> where is the trash located  in filesystem
<Lardarse> annonymous1: i've never had iot happen twice in a row, though
<david_-_-> when i do this command sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32 i get this error mv: cannot stat `firefox': No such file or directory, how do i fix this?
<Lardarse> jk_: somewhere in ~
<Lardarse> i think it's ~/.trash
<_rp> RequinB4: hmmm ok, everything seem ok but you just cant connect? really, try rutilt
<effowe> how do i prevent my screen from going black after 10 minutes?
<Scunizi> qt-x: which irc client?
<_rp> move your mouse
<_rp> ;)
<Lardarse> effowe: screensaver settings
<maco> david_-_-: is firefox in your current directory?
<richard___> Megarata, I can't find any definite solutions for your problem. sorry :\
<annonymous1> maco http://pastebin.ca/1002349
<adil> its posible install vmware in hardy ?
<web> i just installed 8.04 and I can't add any users, all of the buttons are greyed out.  anyone else have that problem?
<qt-x> pidgin
<david_-_-> maco:  no idea how do i find out?
<RequinB4> _rp:  Nah, I know what is wrong, its just more difficult and time intensive when i don't have a direct connection to the internet on the box
<effowe> lardarse: i went in there and theres only an option to turn screensaver on, not stop it from going black..
<annonymous1> how did u fix it Lardarse
<John_S> atlanta80: OK, that's a problem. Do a "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" with some blank lines after it. Also I would highly recommend backing up your interfaces file tho before you modify it.
<maco> david_-_-: well are you trying to move a file thats just sitting in whatever directory you're in or are you trying to move the default firefox?
<Lardarse> effowe: you can tell it to shooce a screensaver in the list on the left
<RequinB4> MrObvious - i'm downloading the exe
<drivetrax> effowe,  - is there a (none) setting?
<richard___> web, press ‘unlock’
<Rigonn> How can I reformat my computer?
<maco> david_-_-: the default firefox is just a symlink anyway
<Rigonn> I'm using Ubuntu atm
<david_-_-> maco: no there is no folder there
<effowe> lardarse: well yes i realize that, i just wanted it to stay on forever, i turned off power management.. hrm, lemme look for none but i dont think its there
<web> i thought unlock was to unlock a locked user
<Lardarse> annonymous1: i don't know what causes it...
<david_-_-> maco:  i am trying to do this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<Lardarse> effowe: one of th4 checkboxes
<Lardarse> the*
<richard___> web, no, it's like the padlock on Mac OS X
<Scunizi> qt-x: although pidgin works for irc.. you're better off using xchat.. not xchat-gnome.. but at the end of the server line in any of them try /<port number> or :<port number>
<MattJ> Rigonn: Install gparted
<david_-_-> maco:  i am on the installing 32bit edition of firefox.....
<atlanta80> John_S: done
<web> richard, thanks i will try that
<maco> david_-_-: did you cd into the directory after you untarred it?
<david_-_-> maco: yes
<Bidget> hey guys Im having trouble installing packages, I get a weird error telling me that a package is trying to overwrite a .so file which is in a different package, and that the other package Im trying to install is trying to overwrite a .gz file... anyone know why this could be?
<twinkie_addict> im installing kbuntu via wubi so if i have any issue ill let you know what the resolution was
<drivetrax> twinkie_addict,  LVM
<effowe> lardarse: 2 checkboxes, activate screensaver when computer is idle, and lock screen, when they're unchecked my screen still goes black after 10 mins
<Scunizi> qt-x: not sure if it's still true.. but freenode use to want you to connect using chat.freenode.net/8001
<GabySoft> ainssss... well i will take the manual thing if works
<Lardarse> Scunizi: xchat expects port numbers to be like irc.freenode.net/6667
<Daisuke-Ido> twinkie_addict: may god have mercy on your soul
<Simonf1> bazhang: are you there?
<Scunizi> Lardarse: yep..
<Daisuke-Ido> good luck, in other words :)
<Lardarse> effowe: strange...
<twinkie_addict> lol
<maco> david_-_-: cd ..
<Scunizi> Lardarse: he was using pidgin.. not sure how that one works
<maco> david_-_-: then do it
<twinkie_addict> wubi worked fine with ubuntu
<effowe> lardarse: could it be an x setting causing it?
<nowimproved> iv got this ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso and went through the install untill almost the end and it asked fora  different cd
<John_S> atlanta80: If you don't see it in the Network program yet, I think you need to reboot.
<david_-_-> maco: i get the err of no such directory
<Lardarse> effowe: i wouldn't know
<richard___> Rigonn, can you be more descriptive? ‘reformatting’ isn't a real term
<drivetrax> twinkie_addict,  - cut out wubi, use unetbootin - 8.04
<effowe> aight..
<annonymous1> maco do u have any ideas to the error
<maco> annonymous1: no
<qt-x> ﻿Scunizi:do you know if this irc server support conection on this port ?
<Daisuke-Ido> twinkie_addict: you're installing both in separate installations?
<atlanta80> John_S: No, rebooting...
<nowimproved> any ideas?
<maco> david_-_-: can you please "ls" and pastebin the output?
<Bidget> hey guys Im having trouble installing packages, I get a weird error telling me that a package is trying to overwrite a .so file which is in a different package, and that the other package Im trying to install is trying to overwrite a .gz file... anyone know why this could be?
<annonymous1> thanks for ur time any how :)
<david_-_-> maco: i looked in the dir, my self there is no folder there should i just make one?
<maco> david_-_-: i need to figure out where you are
<nowimproved> it took forever to install then it just stops and asks for a different cd wtf?
<twinkie_addict> i unistalled ubuntu to install kbuntu
<maco> david_-_-: no
<Lardarse> nowimproved: can you remember the error? paste.ubuntu-nl.oprg if it's more than 1 line
<Scunizi> qt-x: this server wants typically 6667 or 8001. with 8001 use chat.freenode.net/8001 in xchat
<effowe> ok firefox question if someone knows, in xp and osx i am able to press ctrl-1,2,3 whatever number and go to that tab, this doesnt work in ubuntu, anyone know how to enable it?
<Simonf1> ﻿Bidget:  what packadges?
<twinkie_addict> i hate running more than one test distro at atime
<amnatz> 8.04 read usb 1.1 ?
<maco> david_-_-: after you untarred that file it shouldve created a firefox directory
<nowimproved> it was not an error Lardarse it was calling for a ubuntu cd labbled bleh i dont remember
<Moc> Im disapointed of 8.04 so far.  7.10 worked better so far out of the box
<Daisuke-Ido> twinkie_addict:  you are aware they're the same thing
<Rigonn> richard___: Reformat as in remove everything from my hard drive and reinstall a different OS... I want to make my Hard Drive as if NEW remove every single thing to install the OS
<nowimproved> when it was trying to install grub at the end Lardarse
<Bidget> Simonf1, libg15-1_1.2.3-1_amd64.deb and libg15render1_1.2.0.svn250-2_amd64.deb are the ones that are giving me errors
<twinkie_addict> but standard ubuntu is still looking to be my choice
<Daisuke-Ido> twinkie_addict: you could have gone into the ubuntu install and installed the kubuntu-desktop package
<Lardarse> nowimproved: are you sure it was asking for anothe cd, and not telling you to take the cd out? and also, is this a clean install?
<david_-_-> maco: http://pastebin.ca/1002358
<Bidget> Simonf1, I can pastebin the error results but I forget the pastebin link hahaha
<twinkie_addict> true
<Lardarse> !paste | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrObvious> RequinB4: Ok once you get it unzipped lemme know.
<twinkie_addict> but i might save some bugs haveing it better intergated
<Lardarse> (also see the topic)
<david_-_-> maco:  i am still cd into the firefox folder on the desktop
<Bidget> thanks Lardarse
<nowimproved> yes it is a fresh install , and it wanted me to take the cd out and put in a different one, and i could not eject the cd anyway so i dont know what wtf was going on
<Simonf1> ﻿Bidget: somone else was in here with a similar problem that messed  up the computerm but it does not seem to be the same
<twinkie_addict> brb need to reboot
<drivetrax> Rigonn,  -- unsetbootin .. look into it.. I coulda wiped out both my drives.. grub/SuperGrub
<RequinB4> MrObvious:  Am i just following the tut there?
<MrObvious> Yeah for obtaining it.
<Wicky656> is there any way to get daily system stats emailed to me via cron?
<drivetrax> uhm.. unetbootin
<MrObvious> RequinB4: Basically open a terminal, go to your home folder, and it has you make a tmp directory then download it.
<Rigonn> drivetrax: what?!? I'm confused
<effowe> when rotating the desktop cube i would like to see the windows on the other faces, they are blacked out though, anyone know how to change this?
<Bidget> Simonf1, yeah my computer is fine its just these packages wont install and I dont understand why, Ive never had a problem with synaptic before
<nowimproved> its bs wtf?
<richard___> Rigonn, boot from the installation media for the OS. even Windows has a primitive partition editor
<drivetrax> Rigonn,  unetbootin has grub that will download via network.. and it will wipe out what you have.. if you tell it to
<Lardarse> !language | nowimproved
<ubottu> nowimproved: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bidget> why wont pastebin work its giving me a huge error
<nowimproved> lardass do you have any ideas? what is going on?
<Lardarse> nowimproved: no
<nowimproved> well this sucks for me
<Lardarse> Bidget: the factoid on the bot might be wrong
<maco> david_-_-: cd ..
<Randomizer> Yeah, pastebin isn't working for me either... Python error...
<MrObvious> RequinB4: What was the exact URL I gave you?
<shoot^> guys, glxinfo causes kernel crashes... any ideas?
<Bidget> hmm
<maco> david_-_-: you want to be *not* in the firefox directory
<Bidget> I see
<Lardarse> Bidget: Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (from the topic)
<nowimproved> i dont get it at all
<MrObvious> RequinB4: Nevermind, found it.
<RequinB4> the debian wiki
 * drivetrax looked and looked, and read for about two weeks before installing a second Hard disk.. I happened to already have here, then put ubuntu on it.. in 2 hours.. or less.. good boot, too.
<david_-_-> maco:  no i did ls when i was in cd
<mynyml> whats in the dvd?
<maco> david_-_-: "cd ../" backs up one directory
<david_-_-> maco: i tried the mv out of cd i stillg et same thng
<maco> david_-_-: you need to backup out of the firefox directory and then do it
<DonoftheDead> Hello kind folks
<richard___> shoot^, proprietary drivers are common cause of crashes. are you using any?
<Lardarse> !hi | DonoftheDead
<ubottu> DonoftheDead: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DonoftheDead> :)
<maco> david_-_-: the firefox directory is sitting on your desktop, right?
<smee> hello
<Bidget> can anyone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/m5f1b9ed I'm having problems installing a couple packages
<Reng> anyone know how to get their logitech extra mouse button to work under 8.04. i seem to lost that functionally in the upgrade. any ideas? i have went through xorg.conf already.
<DonoftheDead> would you folks enlighten me as to ubuntus compatibility with ultrasparc II archs?
<Moc> this new vnc client in 8.10 doesn't connect to 7.10 vnc server !!!
<shoot^> richard___,  fglrx from the repository
<maco> david_-_-: cd ~/Desktop && sudo mv firefox /usr/local/firefox32
<david_-_-> maco: yes and i do cd /home/name/Dekstop it wont do it
<Randomizer> Here is what's in dmesg at the time of the crash (happens everytime screensaver comes on, X hangs) - http://pastebin.ca/1002360 - I'd appreciate any advise
<Moc> had to install vnc text client afterward
<david_-_-> maco: mv: cannot overwrite non-directory `/usr/local/firefox32' with directory `firefox'
<Bidget> can anyone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/m5f1b9ed I'm having problems installing a couple packages
<shally87> hi..
<maco> david_-_-: sudo rm /usr/local/firefox32
<DonoftheDead> I just got a free ultrasparc II workstation and I'm trying to find a suitable OS to use with it, and was wondering if ubuntu would work?
<richard___> shoot^, heh. do you know how to check your system logs?
<maco> david_-_-: you moved some other file there accidentally in the process
<shally87> need help... i wanna ask why ubuntu dekstop consume around 5gb space/
<drivetrax> uhm.. is Hardy code taken from someplace else.. I mean.. it's like getting mixed reviews
<shoot^> pico /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<shoot^> richard___ --^
<david_-_-> maco: thank you it moved it now.
<maco> shally87: should take more like 2gb i think...though not sure on hardy....why? thats not really a lot
<fserve> ouvindo[Stratovarius - Elements Part II - Dreamweaver] length[0:02/5:53]
<freddywind> salve....
<edju> When using Kaffeine to view a dvd, it reports no dvd in drive and that codecs are already installed.  VLC works.  I checked the Xine sttings and as far as I can tell, they're OK.  Any pointers on this?
<freddywind> vorrei un consiglio tecnico
<richard___> shoot^, is that supposed to be pointing at something? :\
<freddywind> possibile qui?
<shally87> i only use 1 or 2 gb for windows..
<lowlux> how do i RESET compiz fuse?
<SpookyET> Why is Canonical realeasing rubbish? 20% of users had a flawless install/uprade to hardy.
<maco> shally87: you dont have service packs installed? or is it win 98?
<shoot^> richard___, yeah, i replied, but forgot to mention your name. Check the Xorg.0.log ?
<AzizLight> I think my fans don't work, I'm using a macbook pro, is there a way to verify that? the temp of the hd is 40C it's huge
<edju> Oh, one other thing - using hardy; Kaffeine worked in gutsy.
<smee> just installed ubuntu, but i can' get on my wireless network...i can't see it on the network settings either..can anyone help?
<maco> shally87: i installed ubuntu 7.04 on a 5gb (which means really 4gb because hard drive manufacturers measure funny) before
<shally87> maco: i only use 1 or 2 gb for windows..nono i use xp pro..
<Moc> anyone found a fix for Dell Omniplex 845 & Ubuntu 8.04 black screen of death ?
<maco> shally87: xp with all the service packs, i was told, wouldnt fit on my 5gb drive i have at home
<John_S> atlanta80: Did it work or what happened?
<Megarata> no ideas_
<Megarata> ?
<Bidget> can anyone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/m5f1b9ed I'm having problems installing a couple packages
<shally87> maco: owh..actually i wonder how come 1 cd of 730 mb can become 5 gig...
<maco> shally87: but anyway, ubuntu includes a *lot* of software that windows doesnt
<david_-_-> maco: ok i am on the part where i type in terminal firefox32 &    then this happens http://pastebin.ca/1002372
<maco> shally87: oh the packages are compressed on teh cd
<aleatorio>  /join #ubuntu-br
<richard___> shoot^, check that log and also /var/log/dmesg
<shally87> maco: yeah.. i notice that..so you mean it was compressed in word form then was translate to become an application after installation so that it can fit 1 disc?
<maco> shally87: no source code is huge.  they compile it, then compress the binary and all the config files and put them on the cd, then the installer decompresses them
<qt-x> ﻿﻿/join #ubuntu-ro
<unenough> can I use apt-get to install an older version of a package?
<shally87> owh..ok
<Bidget> can anyone help me with this problem? http://pastebin.com/m5f1b9ed I'm having problems installing a couple packages
<ubuntu> alguem ai desse lado
<shally87> maco: owh ok..thanks for reply
<ubuntu> alguem do Brasil????
<Megarata> ok, so no luck with my wireless issue?
<david_-_-> maco: any ideas on what i could do to fix that?
<maco> david_-_-: ls /usr/local/firefox32/
<maco> david_-_-: pastebin the output, please
<mixed> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shally87> maco: and i got problem with my sudo.. when i click the run application and type there sudo fdisk -l, the terminal open and prompt for password.. then it closes..after that i cannot open sudo fdisk -l anymore..
<ubuntu> ngm reponde ainda
<david_-_-> maco: http://pastebin.ca/1002373
<Bidget> anyone know how to fix a problem with synaptic
<seancron> Bidget: depends...whats the problem?
<azuk1> can i install ubuntu with a wifi ?
<Bidget> seancron, http://pastebin.com/m5f1b9ed
<ubuntu> ngm fal comigo
<snikker> i'm unable to use my dvdrw. in dmesg when i insert a dvd, i've got this error http://pastebin.com/d3e05d96f
<ubuntu> ngm ai responde
<maco> shally87: fdisk is a terminal app, not a graphical one.  just open a terminal (application -> accessories -> terminal) and *then* run sudo fdisk -l
<shally87> ok
<shally87> i try first
<MrObvious> RequinB4: Still downloading?
<shally87> maco: i try first..thanks
<seancron> Bidget: and what were you trying to do when you got this error?
<maco> david_-_-: doh. i know what happend. you really did move a file named firefox before...but you moved teh file, not the directory
<maco> david_-_-: untar the tarball again and then "sudo cp ~/Desktop/firefox/firefox /usr/local/firefox32/firefox"
<Bidget> seancron, install libg15-1 and libg15render1
<david_-_-> maco: done than wht?
<mixed> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<maco> david_-_-: now try running it
<richard___> azuk1, yes, but ensure that your wireless device is supported before installing: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/preparing-hardware.html
<david_-_-> maco:  i did the firefox i had before is beta 5 and when i do firefox32 &, i get the same one...
<ndsgjs8> anyone can tell me how can i format an mp4 player?
<Bidget> seancron, any idea why that would be happening?
<shally87> maco: what the meaning of this?? i take from my fdisl -l : http://pastebin.com/d37d9e590
<seancron> Bidget: are you trying to update them because from the output, it seems like they already exist
<mixed> is there flash software from adobe for ubuntu?
<maco> david_-_-: you have to exit the already running one
<richard___> Megarata, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-8.04-every-release-is-it-a-pain-to-install-broadcoms-bcm4318-wifi-637692/#post3132335
<maco> david_-_-: give it about 10 seconds to finish closing as well
<snikker> no ones?
<david_-_-> maco: when i did the cd cp do i have to redue the scripts and stuff as well?
<maco> david_-_-: firefox does a littl cleanup routine when it exits
<Bidget> seancron, no it's trying to install them but keeps on giving me errors
<ronandi> what is a good/your favorite ide? Ill be using for perl, python, java
<maco> david_-_-: no the scripts are fine
<Simonf1> ﻿ronandi: that's a little off topic
<david_-_-> maco:  ok fire fox is shut down now
<LogicalDash> I've had several whole-system-freezes occur when playing audio, most recently when Firefox restores a session that has YouTube open. It's weird because the audio keeps playing and the mouse keeps moving even as clicking and typing have no effect whatsoever and I can't even shut down properly. Are these part of a known issue?
<ronandi> Simonf1: my bad
<maco> david_-_-: ok, now try running it
<MrObvious> RequinB4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4837990#post4837990
<Bidget> seancron, now it's telling me I have 3 broken packages in my system and to use a broken filter to find them
<david_-_-> maco: i did and now it will not load any web pages
<LogicalDash> (I am now using Flashblock to prevent the crash)
<maco> david_-_-: whats it doing?
<riddlebox> man, hardy has made it not fun to use tv tuner cards
<Bidget> seancron, ah yeah the 3 broken ones are the ones that are depending on those other 2 to be installed, but they keep having errors
<david_-_-> saying problem loading page then sayes server not found...
<maco> david_-_-: the page you linked me to tells you why it opened the same one as before: At this point, close down all instances of Firefox that you might have running. Firefox will spawn new versions of Firefox based upon any current versions you have running. This means that if you wish to load the 32 bit version, you must make certain that you have no instances of the 64 bit version running, and vice versa. Once you have closed all instances of Firefox (in
<david_-_-> maco: saying problem loading page then sayes server not found...
<maco> david_-_-: odd... are you going through a proxy?
<david_-_-> maco:  nope just right to modem
<seancron> well to fix broken packages try running sudo apt-get install -f
<anoble> hello can someone help me with a problem?
<jchance> is this the place to go for some newbie first boot error help?
<Simonf1> ﻿jchance: yes
<Simonf1> ﻿anoble: ask
<shally87> maco: i think will be figuring it later..now i have to do something..thanks..
<kbrooks> Um
<richard___> LogicalDash, have you tried googling terms describing your problem? :)
<david_-_-> maco: the beta 5 works for 64 bit but not the 32 bit
<smee> can someone tell me how i can connect to a wireless network, please
<anoble> i got ubuntu 8.04 installed, but now i cant get it installed on a idfferent system
<Simonf1> ﻿ anoble: what is wrong with the install
<anoble> uhm well, the CD drive is just spinning
<seancron> Bidget: does sudo apt-get install -f help?
<anoble> as has been doing so for a little while
<anoble> and*
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: on the top right click on the netork connection
<Bidget> seancron, actually I got it working, I removed them all and then reinstalled them
<styrman> if I have a executeable in ~/bin.. how do I put it into PATH gand so its always there?
<Simonf1> upgrading or new install?
<Bidget> seancron, they must have gotten like halfway installed and run into an error or something so they weren't working properly
<smee> new install
<Bidget> seancron, I really have no idea haha. but it's working now
<anoble> its a new install
<smee> i looked there, but there's no wireless option
<Simonf1> sorry smee, not you
<seancron> Bidget: haha as long as it works thats all that matters
<Bidget> seancron, thanks man
<seancron> Bidget: no problem
<Bidget> :)
<daemon3> Once I delete the notification area, is there any way to get it back?
<kbrooks> styrman, open up .bashrc and type a new line @ end: export PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<jchance> Simonf1:  Well, I had trouble getting the hardy installer to load.  I browsed the forums and found a few threads with people recommending trying an older version, so I downloaded the 7.10 alternate x64 CD and was able to successfully install. On first boot I got a kernel panic IO-APIC timer error, so I browsed some more and found to do noapic nolapic and that worked to get past the panic, but now my system hard locks on "Starting DHCP
<kbrooks> styrman, then logout and login
<styrman> kbrooks: thx
<anoble> ok, restarted, the ubuntu screen loads that is right after you choose install ubuntu
<annonymouse> how do u reinstall gnome
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: can you connect wired?
<Simonf1> ﻿anoble: what compter?
<smee> No, I haven't...the router isn't very accessible
<anoble> uhm, the one that i have not installed it on yet, this is the same CD that was used before for the other install
<Simonf1> ﻿jchance: I can't help you, maybe someone else here can
<kbrooks> question:
<alpharesearch> hello, I had to reinstall from scratch and now i want to reuse my old home directory: how to change all the files to the new user name?
<kbrooks> i want to free up disk space
<jchance> bummer
<Simonf1> ﻿anoble: what kind of computer?
<anoble> Comapq
<richard___> styrman, actually, that's not necessary. just create ~/bin then enter ‘. ~/.profile’
<anoble> Compaq*
<kbrooks> richard___, really?
<patifa> Ok, this may sound dumb, but can someone explain what Wubi does in the technical sense to install Ubuntu?  I'm somehow at a loss on what it's doing, even though I'm quite technically competent.
<styrman> richard___: thx
<cirkit> hi ... whenever I start Ubuntu, nm-applet does not start and I have to manually do 'nm-applet &' to start it in the background. I tried putting that command in ~/.bashrc but it doesn't work when I Put it in there or in rc.local .... any ideas?
<kbrooks> patifa, do you want a pm?
<richard___> kbrooks, look at the bottom of ~/.profile :o
 * anoble is Away eating
<patifa> kbrooks: Forgot my IRC password, so that's not going to work.
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: run networkManage
<kbrooks> patifa, you dont need one
<Jack_Sparrow> patifa read the wubi faqs and be sure you understnad them.  It uses a file on your ntfs drive to simulate a partition.
<patifa> interesting
<jchance> Does anyone know a possible cause or solution to booting locking up at "Starting DHCP D-Bus daemon dhcdbd" ?
<_flu_> i'm repeating my SOS -;x- call: i just install hardy heron. and i also installed kopete. but my taskbar tray doesn't flash when a message recieved.. it's also the same in pidgin.. anybody help?
<richard___> patifa, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%28Ubuntu%29
<Simonf1> ﻿anoble: what model?
<snadge> i have my clock set to automatically update off the internet, with the correct timezone.. why is the time way out?
<david_-_-> maco:  any ideas i been looking it up but i found nothing on my end
<smee> ok, then what
<cirkit> anyone?
<LjL> !away > anoble    (anoble, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Megarata> nice
<richard___> snadge, do you use Windows on the same computer?
<snadge> richard___: yes
<Simonf1> ﻿jchance: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/29135
<Megarata> now, it doesnt recognize my network connection
<alpharesearch> how to change the user recursive on a directory including all the files
<Megarata> via WIRE
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: does anything come up in the top right?
 * hmuller activates Super Cow Powers
<Konam> _flu_ did you check the settings to see if they're enabled
<jchance> Simonf1:  great, I'll check it out :)
<smee> i'll have to write stuff down and try it later since i set up a dual boot
<maco> david_-_-: no, ive never tried what youre doing because i dont use 64bity
<smee> my desktop won't let me connect to the irc server
<Simonf1> ﻿jchance: google is your friend. I just put you error in quotes.
<bbyever> hardy uninstalled my graphics card drivers, how do i get them back?
<david_-_-> maco:  how do i delete/remove everything i have just done?
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: are you connected to the internet at all?
<richard___> alpharesearch, ‘chown -R richard:richard <Path>’ (the format is ‘user name:primary group name’)
<tarkus> how can i untar from terminal?
<smee> no, not in ubuntu
<maco> david_-_-: make sure you do this *exactly* because an extra space anywhere could hose your system. youve been warned
<maco> david_-_-: sudo rm -rf /usr/local/firefox32
<david_-_-> maco wait
<tarkus> anyone?
<Konam> bbyever check the restricted driver manager to see the status of your video card
<maco> david_-_-: do *not* put a space anywhere inside that path
<david_-_-> maco join me in room #wwed please so i wont lose u
<Simonf1> ﻿smee:  use usernames in the messege
<jiqiren_> tarkus: tar xvf
<gressen> greets
<smee> Simonf1: sorry...does it highlight it for you?
<george> how can load subtitles with Totem?
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: it says no proprietary drivers are being used
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: better
<Konam> bbyever if it's nvidia and is installed but not in use I think you have to install the nvidia-glx-new package
<_flu_> Konam: yes, i did. when i first ask this question a guy replied "i am at the same situation".. it's so meaningless
<richard___> snadge, Windows stupidly sets the computer's internal clock to the local time instead of the universal time like other operating systems. I'm unsure of any solution to this problem
<Konam> _flu_ no idea what it is. check if is a plugin and is disabled or something..
<IndyGunFreak> _flu_: what is the prob?
<richard___> snadge, try this, and disable Internet clock synchronisation in Windows: http://weblogs.asp.net/dfindley/archive/2006/06/20/Set-hardware-clock-to-UTC-on-Windows-_2800_or-how-to-make-the-clock-work-on-a-Mac-Book-Pro_2900_.aspx
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: ive got nvidia-glx installed, but its not being used
<rpedro_> anyone using the SERVER kernel on a desktop with an nvidia card, and if so does the closed drivers work, and are there any other issues?
<phoenixsol> hello, can anyone tell me whether it is odd to find a process called "http" running as root? (because of the process name, it is nearly impossible to search for)
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: do you see an icon with a cable and a x next to it in the tray on the top right?
<Megarata> how can i download some crap that i need to install on the Ubuntu laptop without wireless?
<rpedro_> like stuff missing form the kernel that is needed on a desktop, I would like to know that
<Moc> starting Xorg on my Dell OptiPlex 745 make the machine hang compleatly (remote ssh is also unresponsive)
<Megarata> Can i like download an executable via Windows and install it on the Linux system?
<IndyGunFreak> Megarata: can your ubuntu partition see your windows partition?
<alpharesearch> <richard___> right now I'm loggedin as lea, and I tupe sudo chmod -R cindy:cindy /home/cindy but I only get try chmod --help for more information
<Konam> bbyever install the nvidia-glx-new, if you don't see it in synaptic you have to enable all the repositories
<Simonf1> Is the ubotu factoid list down for other people too?
<smee> Simonf1: i'm not sure...is it where i go to open up the network settings window?
<IndyGunFreak> Simonf1: yes
<Moc> reinstalling 7.10 damnit
<Simonf1> ﻿Megarata:  no
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: ok
<Megarata> it's that b43-fwcutter crap useful for real?
<_flu_> i upgraded to hardy heron.. and installed kopete. but the taskbar doesn't flash when i recieved a message.. pidgin also don't flash too.. i checked all prefs, but find no answer yet..
<damaltor_> anybody using kde4 here? would be nice if someone could tell me a little about it
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Megarata: then yes, download it on windows, put it on the partition that linux can see, then run it under ubuntu
<tarkus> whats the name of the default archive manager for ubuntu/gnome ??
<koudelka> damaltor_, what would you like to know?
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: click on it, what does it say?
<patifa> phoenixsol: I've seen it.  While updating, I think.
<drivetrax> Megarata,  -- I think you might be able to use windows to download a file to an NTFS partition under ubuntu.
<anoble> hello after selcecting Install Ubuntu and seeing the Ubunru, and the little orange thing go across the screen, the screen goes black after about 5min and wont process
<Moc> _flu_: pidgin is anoying in 8.04, when you double click on the icon of new message in the tray, it doesn't always bring you to the message
<richard___> alpharesearch, is there both a user and group named ‘cindy’?
<anoble> oh wait
<Megarata> but, how can i download the same stuff that the Synaptic thingie has?
<drivetrax> Megarata,  -- nothing stops you from downloading to an accessible area under windows, and seeing a local drive
<phoenixsol> patifa, thanks. (I was intalling a package, come to think of it)
<IndyGunFreak> drivetrax: Megarata he should have access to his windows partition, under Linux, so just download the file under windows, remember where it  is, then go to linux, and navigate your ntfs partition, and run it under linux
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: done. they are still not recognized
<smee> Simonf1: i know the icon, but i don't remember
<sielnt_> I'm loving the flash firefox crashes every 10 seconds
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  yes
<_flu_> Moc: it's also same in kopete
<richard___> Moc, are you sure you're not supposed to just click the icon once?
<omgshoes> hey
<sielnt_> is everyone else having crash problems with firefox+flash?
<Simonf1> ﻿smee: don't remember what> can  you access the computer now?
<Cameron> Hi.  My boot hangs at setting up network interfaces.. hitting CTRL-ALT-DEL causes the boot process to finish.. any ideas ?
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  I can see it under user settings and groups settings
<IndyGunFreak> sielnt_: no
<Moc> richard___: once or twice, it does the same thing, I have to find back in what desktop pidgin message window it is and activate it ... very annoying
<acecase> hello
<drivetrax> IndyGunFreak,  -- yes.. that is true.. but weird .. why download under windows.. when apt-get can go after these packages made for linux
<koudelka> sielnt_, yes, and it's a reported bug with high priority
<Megarata> ok, how am i supposed to see my windows from ubuntu?
<_flu_> moc: oh, sorry. i got the messages.. taskbar doesn't blinks, thats all..
<adrian_2002ca> helllo all...
<GhotiPhud> I've got a minor problem with the radeon driver on my laptop.  When I output to the LCD and TV, the refresh rate is really slow.
<omgshoes> anyone know why my steam games are blinking on wine?
<IndyGunFreak> drivetrax: because linux doesn't recognize his wireless connection, if you'd have paid attention to him
<sielnt_> koudelka: it's been happening for the entire alpha/beta development
<smee> Simonf1: i installed it as dual-boot...and i'm using the computer now (in windows)
<adrian_2002ca> how do i use metacity to make window borders transparent
<sielnt_> koudelka: sorta expected it to be fixed by release...
<IndyGunFreak> he needs to download his wireless firmware
<tarkus> whats the name of the default archive manager for ubuntu/gnome ??
<damaltor_> koudelka: i just did run the livecd, and kde4 looks very good. but is it good? i like the desktop widgets thing.. any problems? how about desktop effects? more/less then compiz? does compiz work if i want to use it? how? i am using xfce on a small notebook and have a debian console server too, im not a beginner. i like kde because its nice and works fine, but i want to know how easy and how stable kde4 is before re-setup of my pc ...
<Konam> bbyever you have to close your session and log in again
<Moc> _flu_: sometime it doesn't, Im not sure about taskbar bliking, I dont remember if it blink in 7.10
<damaltor_> ... here. do you know any real advantages and disadvantages to kde3?
<smee> Simonf1: i'm pretty much going on memory right now
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: ok brb
<acecase> I use tversity in windows to convert video to flash 7 and stream it to my wii on the fly. Is there anything for ubuntu that will do the same?
<Simonf1> hold on
<sielnt_> damaltor_: the menus get hella messy
<drivetrax> IndyGunFreak,  -- Ohhhhh!  Yeah.. they found One wireless that will not work with Hardy
<richard___> alpharesearch, does chmod say anything else?
<GhotiPhud> I've got a minor problem with the radeon driver on my laptop.  When I output to the LCD and TV, the refresh rate is really slow.  Can anyone shed some light on the issue?
<damaltor_> sielnt_: how that?
<Moc> Im very disapointed at 8.04 release, it been hell for me all the way (ok well not hell, but close to it)
<IndyGunFreak> drivetrax: it wil work, just like it does on all versinos of linux, it just requires special firmware
<Simonf1> smee: http://kirsten.urbanzone.com/blog/uploads/misc/ubuntu_network_manager.png
<Kevin`> http://pastebin.ca/1002399 - what do I have to do to get vmware working on ubuntu 8.x?
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  no, only try help form mor information
<koudelka> damaltor_, kde4 isn't feature complete and they are saying that themself. so you will notice glitches and things that are just missing
<koudelka> damaltor_, they mainly focus on developers and early adaptors atm
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: i think its awesome, no probs here... one on pc i just built, 1 on an old pc, and 1 on a fairly new laptop
<damaltor_> koudelka: so better wait for 4.1 or 4.2 or something?
<snadge> richard___: there used to be an option in debian whether you wanted to set your system clock to UTC or localtime? why is ubuntu not this flexible?
<shoot^> richard___, could this be significant? "Warning: LookupDrawable()/SecurityLookupDrawable() are deprecated.  Please convert your driver/module to use dixLookupDrawable()."
<sielnt_> damaltor_: I prefer the logical layout of the gnome panel. I find kde3 to be more windowsish... a mishmash of unrelated launchers
<koudelka> damaltor_, yes, 4.1 will be out in about 3 month
<sielnt_> damaltor_: kde4 is a lot better
<snadge> and regardless of what its set to, shouldn't the "automatic" part in ubuntu fix that?
<richard___> acecase, try WINE
<Megarata> damn
<koudelka> damaltor_, they relese bug fixes each month and a major feature release every 6th month
<Megarata> i connected it via cable to the router and still no freaking internet
<IndyGunFreak> its gonna take a lot more than kde4 for me to even consider using it.
<shally87> hi..
<shally87> do i need antivirus for ubuntu?
<jrib> shally87: no
<sielnt_> shally87: no
<Kevin`> shally87: not really.
<L> Um can anyone help me with this....?
<GhotiPhud> haha
<twinkie_addict> its bit to get used too not sure i like the sled menu
<L> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v682/1charmed1/Screenshot.png
<sielnt_> shally87: welcome to linux, by the way
<damaltor_> koudelka: well, my girlfriend wants to have linux too now after seeing compiz in action and having another hundred viruses on win. i am searching for her, too. the system ought to be nice and complete, without big problems.
<smee> Simonf1: i have the icon with the double monitors, but i can't get anything with wireless networks
<isdepopecath> What's a good program for unarchiving .rar?
<Megarata> so, this thing do nothing... no wireless, no wired
<damaltor_> sielnt_: better in what?
<shally87> kevin`; WHY?
<arkansas> hello
<drivetrax> Megarata,  - say you cannot get out with a cable?
<Megarata> that's amazing
<twinkie_addict> but i can boot intoo windows just fine
<IndyGunFreak> shally87: unless you're using it to protect windows machines(ie, you're acting as a server), its very unlikely you need it.
<Cameron> Hi.  My boot hangs at setting up network interfaces.. hitting CTRL-ALT-DEL causes the boot process to finish.. any ideas ?
<jrib> L: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nonewmsgs> i have a sandisk cruzer 8gb fat32 thumb drive.  it works fine in linux but it freezes windows systems.  are there any fat tools like fsck or chkdsk for it?
<smee> Simonf1: i don't get that little window that you showed
<sielnt_> isdepopecath: unrar or unrar-free
<shally87> sielnt: thanks
<NateF> guys, im getting a CD mount error, it cant mount the CD-ROM, i have the menu, what should i do now?
<richard___> snadge, that's probably possible, but I don't know how you do that :)
<L> Um... what?
<koudelka> damaltor_, for a beginer gnome is better. the whole point of gnome is to be super simple
<isdepopecath> sielnet_: Thank you.
<jrib> !pastebin > L (read the private message from ubotu)
<L> I'm new.
<sielnt_> koudelka: amen
<Megarata> Well, i hope that 8.10 IS ready for wireless
<Kevin`> anyone? help with vmware?
<jrib> !who | L
<ubottu> L: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<GhotiPhud> I've got a minor problem with the radeon driver on my laptop.  When I output to the LCD and TV, the refresh rate is really slow.  Can anyone shed some light on the issue?
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: It was very anoying to get it running in dual head on my desktop (nvidia) new xorg screen res configurator is useless.  Language switch shortcut was remove/replaced . Now try to upgrade my Dell Desktop to get a blackscren at reboot, tryed to boot the install Cd and same result.  New VNC clients suck, can't access ubuntu 7.10 default vnc server, had to install console vnc clients...
<jrib> !vmware > kevin` (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<shally87> indygunfreak: if i using for developing website no need right??
<jrib> !rar > isdepopecath (read the private message from ubotu)
<koudelka> still i think gnome sometimes is to big and round, make it look like a toy
<IndyGunFreak> shally87: i wouldn't think so.
<shally87> ok
<shally87> thanks indy
<IndyGunFreak> shally87: hang on, i'll give you a link to explain it
<damaltor_> koudelka: i dont really like gnome (though i must admit that i never used it long time) and i am used to kde and dont really want to change (and i would have to if i want to help her... =) )
<NateF> what should i do for CD-ROM mounting error
<Kevin`> jrib: so there's no way to make it work?
<shally87> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<arkansas> Hi. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.10. The upgrade didn't complete and I have lost my desktop?
<shally87> ok
<IndyGunFreak> shally87: nevermind, thats the link i was gonna give you
<shally87> owh..
<mfe> Congratulations on the new release
<shally87> indy: thanks
<Moc> considering moving back at 7.10, but It anoying that I might be stuck with the same issues at 8.10
<shally87> brb
<jrib> Kevin`: what do you mean?  I gave you the link about vmware.   Do you have a specific question other than "help with vmware?"
<richard___> isdepopecath, File Roller. you might also need to install the ‘unrar’ package
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: what nvidia card do you have? my dual screens work fine
<jrib> L: do you understand what you need to do?
<NateF> what do i do for a cd rom mounting error? need help!!!
<Kevin`> jrib: yeah.. let me find it in my backlog
<koudelka> damaltor_, well it depends what you are going to use the system for. kde4 is a lot easier then kde3 that has become bloated with tons of configuration windows and stuff
<sielnt_> NateF: you'd do well to pastebin the actual error
<isdepopecath> richard___: Yea, I'm getting the 'unrar' package right now
<GMWeezel> can I change my desktop icon alignment grid size?
<Kevin`> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/1002399 - what do I have to do to get vmware  working on ubuntu 8.x?
<Kevin`> just the console, not the kernel part
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: I finally got it to work, Nvidi 8600 GT.  Had to install nvidia drivers (from the repo)(first time I try to load it, it say it was already installed but not running)
<damaltor_> koudelka: do you know some examples of what does not work in kde4 / what is missing / what could be annoying/disturbing/...?
<arkansas> Is 8.10 ok to run on a laptop?
<jrib> Kevin`: how did you install it?
<asizemore> yes
<NateF> it says that same that i said: "a setup error accuried, error: mount CD-ROM", then its bring me to the main menu after i hit enter
<Kevin`> jrib: tar
<jrib> arkansas: 8.10 does not exist
<koudelka> damaltor_, kde 4.0.0 was kinda hard to use in my opinion because there were quite a few annoying things, but now they are at 4.0.3 and it's becoming better
<mfe> firestarter reported an attack from youtube - should i be concerned?
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: well, all you would have to do was enable in hardware driver manager, then install nvidia-settings, and thats it.
<arkansas> jrib: 8.....
<jrib> arkansas: 8.04? sure
<shel_len> How can I switch video drivers for the console?
<Moc> Once drivers is install, I had to install the nvidia-settings(no idea why it not installed with the driver)
<maco> evolution
<maco> bah
<microwaver> anyone know how to install custom themes. I can't seem to start the 'Theme Installer'
<NateF> it says that same that i said: "a setup error accuried, error: mount CD-ROM", then its bring me to the main menu after i hit enter
<damaltor_> koudelka: are there some really noticeable glitches or things tht really could be missed?
<larson9999> in hardy when i chose shutdown it starts shutting down but hangs until i do ctl+alt+backspace.  is this a known issue or something specific to my machine?
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: normally yes, problem is on my first install, it show the drivers as already installed..
<arkansas> ok
<maco> anyone know why id get this error trying to run evolution? Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<koudelka> damaltor_, well for me i think the menu and start panel is still incomplete. you can add things to it but you can't move them around. and if you mess things up you kinda have to reset it all
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: but were they enabled?
<IndyGunFreak> there's a difference
<GMWeezel> ﻿can I change my desktop icon alignment grid size?
<NateF> Pelo: i have a mount error, can u help me out?
<arkansas> jrib: I started the upgrade and it didn't complete. now my desktop is gone?
<jrib> Kevin`: did the wiki page ubottu send not help?
<xyphor> I see some people are having problems with 8.04 and their keyboard not responding.  I'm having that problem too.  USB legacy support is disabled in my BIOS (one suggested fix)
<Moc> so I installed it manually, but that didn't work(crash at every reboot) but someone told me I just had to remove some package and it would have work fined
<mfe> microwaver did you start it from the applications menu?
<koudelka> damaltor_, but as long as you aren't messing with the start panel it's working well
<Kevin`> jrib: ubottu just said "not for hardy"
<richard____> alpharesearch, did you have any success?
<Pelo> GMWeezel, I've been looking for the same,   the only thing I found is in nautilus, prefs, compact spacing ,or some such
<jrib> Kevin`: didn't he give you a link to a wiki page?
<Pelo> NateF, what's the drive what's the fs and do you have a mount point ?
<NateF> i have the following error on installation: it says that same that i said: "a setup error accuried, error: mount CD-ROM", then its bring me to the main menu after i hit enter
<damaltor_> koudelka: so, would you give it a try for a beginner?
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: it was installed, Enable but `Not in Use`
<microwaver> mfe, no, it's not in thtat list
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  no
<microwaver> mfe, I used deskbar applet
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: ok..
<koudelka> damaltor_, other then that, the thing that is missing in kde4 is really applications using the qt4.4 libary and giving them the kde4 look
<Moc> anyway, after a reinstall and an update to a different repos, it finally show as not installed
<GMWeezel> Pelo: Alright, thanks. it's a popular annoyance in gnome but i was hoping that maybe after all the complaining they had fixed it.
<jrib> arkansas: can you be more specific?  What exactly happened?  What errors did you get?
<NateF> drive C hard drive, whats fs?? how do i make a mount point?
<Pelo> GMWeezel, I'm not saying you can'T fine tune it somewhere, I just haven'T figured it out yet,  try looking it up in the forum
<mfe> microwaver go to sys pref main menu and add it
<damaltor_> koudelka: so lots of apps look like kde3 still?
<DanApredistro> hi I want to modify my psmouse.ko file. I read that best way is to create a file in  modprobe.d I would like to chat with someone more on this. is anyone familiar with what I am talking about?
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless working on my Dell e1505 with Hardy. I've added the driver for my card with the Windows Wireless Drivers gui. Everything tells me its working - the status light for the wireless is green, ubuntu says its working, etc. But it can't find any networks. I've checked the network with another computer and it works fine. iwlist scaning says 'No scan results' for wlan0. Any ideas?
<koudelka> damaltor_, yes, there are apps that looks like kde 3 still
<Pelo> NateF, this is your windows partition you are tying to mount ? inside ubuntu ?
<skyhook19> Hi, does anyone here no things about encrypting folders?
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: It probably a bug that when the install has NOT sync with the repository atless one, it show bad informations
<skyhook19> *know
<GMWeezel> Pelo: been there, have been looking for some months actually. im certain the source code can be edited but i don't want to go through all that every time i watn to change the grid
<NateF> i dont have any partitios right now
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: its not a bug
<Kevin`> jrib: the page doesn't have any instructions for 8.x
<L> jrib:  I don't really understand.
<microwaver> mfe, where can I find it?
<NateF> i have my main hard drive partition
<L> The page I was sent to is in German.
<Pelo> NateF, use my nick when talking to me,  it helps me keep trck
<Cameron> any ideas why "ifup tap0" would hang ?
<plath> Hi, I have switch between full screen and windowed when i launch fullscreen application (games...)
<koudelka> damaltor_, that's why they are saying it's mostly for developers. it's not because it's anything wrong with it, it's just so that developers can start using it and convert their applications
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  but there is a first line of the error message I previously over looked chmod: invalid mode cindy:cindy - sorry
<NateF> pelo: sorry
<Pelo> NateF, do you have ubuntu installed or are you trying to isntall it ?
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: well, saying that it installed and enable when it not installed... I call that a BUG
<bbyever> Konam: its fixed, thanks!
<richard____> NateF, try using the ‘check CD for defects’ function
<zelrikriando> eh Pelo
<jrib> L: open the file /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor, copy the contents, visit the pastebin site ubotu gave you, paste the contents there, hit submit, give me the link
<NateF> Pelo: im trying to install it
<damaltor_> koudelka: ok, well thats alright i think. how about desktop effects, maybe in comparison with compiz? everywhere i read "no compiz needed" and things like that, is that true? or are there only some transparencies and thats it?
<mfe> microwaver other / theme installer
<Pelo> helo zelrikriando
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: well, you would be misidentifying it.
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I solved my problem
<NateF> richard___: i did, nothing happens
<arkansas> jrib: my computer froze and I had to do a hard shut down. I restarted and checked for updates, 300+ installed, and the error said "only a partial upgrade was possible"
<richard____> alphakamp, oh. did I tell you to use chmod instead of chown? oops, sorry!
<jrib> Kevin`: which instructions are not applicable to 8.04?
<mfe> microwaver system / prefernces / main menu / other / theme installer
<zelrikriando> Pelo: the problem was....that there were no problem :p
<arkansas> jrib: froze during upgrade
<Konam> bbyever you're welcome :)
<damaltor_> koudelka: for myself, i dont use them. but my girlfriend wants to show off in course with it :D
<richard____> alphakamp, (chown changes who owns a file; chmod changes who can access a file)
<Pelo> NateF, ok , are you on the live cd right now ?  goto  menu > system> admin> gnome partiton editor, once you open it , it will scan your hdd and it will mount all available partiton to your desktop
<koudelka> damaltor_, if you are thinking of installing for your girlfriend, i think you should consider what she would like the most and that is probably a simple easy system without having much hassle. then gnome is the way to go
<plath>  I have switch between full screen and windowed when i launch fullscreen application (games...). i use ubuntu 8.04 how to fix it ?
<microwaver> mfe, nope can't seem to find it
<Pelo> zelrikriando, remind me , what was the issue again ?
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: one more thing, do you know how to get emerald workling again?
<mfe> microwaver what version?
<koudelka> damaltor_, well kde4 sure makes a good showoff ;)
<L> jrib: the page does not go where it is supposed to.  It's German and gave some sort of error.
<NateF> Pelo: i am trying to install the alternative CD on a completely blank 120GB hard drive
<microwaver> 7.10
<zelrikriando> Pelo: the resolution
<mfe> oh
<richard____> NateF, define ‘nothing’ :)
<mfe> why?
<Konam> bbyever Emerald? compiz you mean :)
<Pelo> plath, type F usualy toggle full screen windowed
<jrib> L: use pastebin.com
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: Im a linux fan, but I know when to admit when it suck... and 8.04 ain't great in my experience so far
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  no you didn't tell me wrong - I messed up
<damaltor_> koudelka: good thing. i will try a little with gnome, and consider that too. thanks so far for all your help!
<Pelo> zelrikriando, ok meaning you can'T get the res you want with your card ?
<NateF> richard___: no partitions, nothing on it at all
<drivetrax> how to install a launcher from the >Internet Menu.. to replace FireFox in that list?
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  I guess the tab button did it..
<Pelo> NateF, isyour hdd blank ?
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: well, you can't blame the OS for user incompetence.. thats all i'll say on it.
<microwaver> mfe got e a theme from gnome-look and can't seem to find a way to install it.
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: well compiz effects are all good, only emerald is not decorating my windows as it should...
 * IntangibleLiquid installing xubuntu on his old pc
<koudelka> damaltor_, here i have kde4 on a old 1ghz laptop. http://bandwidth.se/imgs/20/0/screenshotoflundgrenlundgrenlaptopshareddesktop.png
<richard____> alpharesearch, hehe. oh well :)
<NateF> Pelo: yes, completely
<wigglez_> hey guys, anyone know of a way to scan udp ports to see if they are open
<shally87> i back..
<mfe> microwaver ahh
<Kevin`> jrib: it specifically says which versions the different parts of the instructions apply to
<damaltor_> koudelka: oh, and one mor thing: i really HATE konqueror. how do i get it out and only use firefox?
<Pelo> NateF, then you donT' need to mount it ,  just proceed with the installer, it will install on the whole hdd
<shally87> indy
<Konam> bbyever oh, I don't use emerald, I prefer the gtk integration :)
<NateF> Pelo: so what should i click exactly
<Edualc1> Hi, I'm new as using Ubuntu and I have a problem with my HP Scanjet 5300C.  Every time I use it closes Ubuntu and it doesn't work.  Does anyone know how to solve this problem
<Edualc1> ﻿Hi, I'm new as using Ubuntu and I have a problem with my HP Scanjet 5300C.  Every time I use it closes Ubuntu and it doesn't work.  Does anyone know how to solve this problem
<terrestre> someone using a inestable compiz version? some recommended repo?
<richard____> NateF, I thought you were trying to install Ubuntu, but you couldn't proceed due to an error. am I correct?
<alexbobp> ﻿I upgraded my kubuntu, and after I replaced my new blank home directory with a symlink to my old one, sound broke.  How can I fix it?
<mfe> microwaver want to hear my knock knock joke?
<Pelo> NateF, you want to use the whole hdd to install ubuntu ? just click the install icon on the desktop
<shally87> indy: if i were to transfer files to my thumbdrive and use the thumbdrive for other windows pc, no virus will follow is it?
<koudelka> damaltor_, you can just install firefox with synaptic
<bbyever> ﻿Konam: oh ok, well thanks anyway.
<Moc> IndyGunFreak: hey kid, read back what I said before... OS tell USER it installed and enable. USER stupid to think the OS is right ?
<microwaver> mfe, yes. do enjoy me
<NateF> Pelo: let me try hold on
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: hey kid, read back what i said
<Pelo> terrestre, just ask in #compiz
<NateF> richard: your partly correct hold on
<damaltor_> koudelka: did so, directly with apt. but konq still is standard browser :/
<mfe> are you american?
<tinin> hey! there's a big bug. "sudo apt-get install anarchy" does not work in hardy. And it's going to be 1st May
<terrestre> Pelo, thanks
<wigglez_> can someone here run a port scan?
<microwaver> mfe,  haha no, Belgian :)
<koudelka> damaltor_, there you have another problem. if there are apps you want to use that are gtk apps. then it will look kinda bad and you have to mess around with the gtk themes to make it look good
<IndyGunFreak> Moc: if you don't like my answers, you're the one who's continued this conversation
<jrib> Kevin`: yes, I understand.  You need to read them and discern if they are applicble to 8.04.  Which vmware product are you installing exactly?
<Pelo> !offtopic | mfe
<ubottu> mfe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wigglez_> er wrong chan
<wigglez_> brb
<Kevin`> jrib: just the vmware server console
<mfe> pelo sorry
<alpharesearch> <richard___>  I'm working on two computers, some information got lost on the way to the other computer - but it worked and I'm able to login - thank you!
<mfe> beg pardon room
<koudelka> damaltor_, i haven't used kde so much, but that should be in the system settings. i know where you change it in gnome though :P
 * Pelo can'T beleive he just !OTed someone , he feels embarrased
<Edualc1> ﻿Hi, I'm new as using Ubuntu and I have a problem with my HP Scanjet 5300C.  Every time I use it closes Ubuntu and it doesn't work.  Does anyone know how to solve this problem
<richard____> alpharesearch, you're welcome
<shally87> ﻿!help..if i were to transfer files to my thumbdrive and use the thumbdrive for other windows pc, no virus will follow is it?
<jrib> Kevin`: did it install successfully from the tar.gz?
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless working on my Dell e1505 with Hardy. I've added the driver for my card with the Windows Wireless Drivers gui. Everything tells me its working - the status light for the wireless is green, ubuntu says its working, etc. But it can't find any networks. I've checked the network with another computer and it works fine. iwlist scaning says 'No scan results' for wlan0. Any ideas?
<microwaver> !sorry | mfe
<ubottu> mfe: It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<NateF> Pelo: it now says, theres a reading error, make sure its in the right frive(it's in the right drive)
<Pelo> Edualc1, what do you mean it closes ubuntu ?
<damaltor_> koudelka: the thing with the gtk apps is the same in kde3, no?
<Kevin`> jrib: yes, but it doesn't run properly
<L> jrib: OK.  I'm on Windows right now...  Dual boot, because of the trouble.  Um...  Where do I get the file in windows?  My wireless stopped working in Ubuntu.
<mfe> thanks ubottu
<koudelka> damaltor_, yes
<Edualc1> !Help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pelo> NateF, make sure what is in the right drive ?
<damaltor_> koudelka: so, that will make no difference.
<jrib> L: what version of windows?
<microwaver> !theme | microwaver
<richard____> shally87, viruses and malware which run on Linux are rare, so no
<koudelka> damaltor_, but i think kd3 looks worse then gnome :P
<NateF> Pelo: the CD-ROM
<L> jrib: Vista
<Pelo> NateF, is the cdrom in the cdrom drive ?
<Pelo> Edualc1, what do you mean it closes ubuntu ?
<NateF> Pelo: yes, it failed to copy a file
<damaltor_> koudelka: ...just started download of standard ubuntu with gnome. you really seem to be happy with it =)
<mfe> Gnome is clean and crisp!
<jrib> L: well you need to sort out the connection issue to use APT anyway, so you should do that first and then work on the APT error you get
<Edualc1> It reboots Ubuntu everytime
<shally87> richard: owh owh...thanks richard..i just afraid there is a newly virus created compactible for linux and windows.. lol ..
<led> i am still more of a windows user but i makeing the  change as i am digging ubuntu but what the heck do you do when a app freezes   the is no ctrl alt del for a task manager so i would be able to kill the process.
<L> jrib:  Any help on that?
<Pelo> NateF, ok reboot the computer,  from the cd boot menu , choose ,  check cd integrity ,  let it do it's job and see if hte cd is ok , it yes, jsut try again
<jrib> !wifi > L (read the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> Edualc1, please use my nick when talking to me,  it helps me keep track
<Simonf1> ﻿led: there is force quit
<microwaver> anyone who can tell me how to install the downloaded themes I got from gnome-look.org ?
<NateF> Pelo: ok, hold on
<Pelo> Edualc1, ok ,  are you scanning with it or just printing ?
<L> jrib:  It worked last night, but my laptop battery died, and since then I've had this trouble....
<mfe> Simonf1 is force quit in system monitor?
<Edualc1> Pelo: sorry I'm totally new to this
<IndyGunFreak> microwaver: right click your desktop, choose properties, then click the theme window, then drag/drop the new theme into that window
<Pelo> microwaver, open the theme manager  menu > yustem> prefs > apperance,   and just drag the tar.gz file in it
<Pelo> Edualc1, no problem
<ldz420> Hey i used env to see the different environmental variables but I am not finding them in /etc/profile or ~/.profile so where are the environmental variables being pulled from?
<koudelka> damaltor_, yes, i am happy with it, it's excellent for a system you want to use for a while
<Simonf1> ﻿mfe: no, it's sepeate. I have link to it on my top bar
<Pelo> Edualc1, did you select the printer model in the cups printer manager ?
<richard____> ldz420, /etc/profile.d/
<mfe> Simonf1 separate where?
<microwaver> Pelo, is there  way to convert a zip file to tar.gz?
<Edualc1> Pelo: NO...
<microwaver> IndyGunFreak, thx
<damaltor_> koudelka: well, i am using this kde system now for years without any bigger problems. i do really like kde though.
 * Prez00 is installing hardy on a vm... before upgrading the real thing...
<mfe> Simonf1 can't you simply end a task thru sys monitor?
<Pelo> microwaver, it's been repacked , just extract it once and use the tar.gz inside
<koudelka> damaltor_, all the network tools and things are easily used with gnome and they just look simple and does the job
<jrib> Kevin`: see: http://communities.vmware.com/message/399695
<Simonf1> ﻿mfe: I'm not sure, seems to be a separate app. I press the icon, and an a box comes up saying click on what you want to quit
<Pelo> Edualc1, ok ,  goto menu > system> admin> printer,  and add it
<IndyGunFreak> microwaver: i guess you could extract the contents of the tar file, then zip them if thats what you want to do.
<mfe> Simonf1 how do i get one?
<koudelka> damaltor_, is it a system for you or your girlfriend?
<Xavier_> i just tried installing ubuntu using WUBI, but for some reason it still has the install icon on my Ubuntu desktop, and i don't have any options for restricted drivers
<ldz420> ﻿richard____ i checked and I am not seeing any files in there
<mooseman089> hey
<Simonf1> right click on a panel, click add to pannel
<mooseman089> would anything bad happen if i share the same folder with samba and nfs?
 * Pelo takes away IndyGunFreak helper priviledges  just sit on the side line add keep silent 
<Pelo> ;-)
<led> yeah only some times the force quit works  when i can click the x to close but i mean when it freezes as in nothing works
<retalin> if i am wanting to create a script that runs daily (apt-get update, apt-get upgrade) how would i take care of the yes or no options in upgrade ?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: lol, it would work
<Simonf1> ﻿mfe: it's called force quit
<richard____> ldz420, can you read shell scripts?
<mfe> Simonf1 sweet! thanks
<jmei> my root fs has gone 49687 days without being checked. Everytime i reboot
<Pelo> zelrikriando, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<koudelka> damaltor_, if you are sharing a computer you know you can have both kde and gnome installed. so you can just change to kde when you login
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: is there a reason it wouldn't work like that?
<jrib> Kevin`: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217650 has a suggestion as well
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 217650 in Applications "vmware-server-console: version `GCC_3.4' not found" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Konam> can someone tell me how do I get rid of the 'sign' option in the Nautilus contextual menu? I checked gconf and I got nothing.
<frankyd> sry that i got to ask this bus fdisk -p should me my partition table, am i wrong ?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: the problem was my screen spec's
<jmei> fdisk -l
<alexbobp> ﻿I upgraded my kubuntu, and after I replaced my new blank home directory with a symlink to my old one, sound broke.  How can I fix it?
<frankyd> thx
<ibleed> retalin, i think if you want to automate a task you'd use a cron job.  i'm not too familiar with them though
<damaltor_> koudelka: well, thats the same in kde. would you make a screenshot of your actual desktop design? all the online screenshots are in this baaaad lookin brown tone... i use kde for myself for years, having xfce on subnotebook and debian console on server. my girlfriend saw me playin around with compiz, and had a virus just again, and that was the second in wich she wanted to learn mor about linux... =) i do not have any windows systems ...
<damaltor_> ... installed here. my gf is now using XP
<mfe> Simonf1 firestarter says i was attacked by youtube - should i be concerned?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, the thems need to be in tar.gz format,  the one he downloaded just got repacked in side a  zip to inlcude extras like instrucons or preview
<tarkus> whats the name of the default archive manager for ubuntu/gnome ??
<tarkus> please...
<Simonf1> ﻿mfe: WTF???
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh i thought he was asking like to store them in a zip file..
<terrestre> what do you think its better to replace kde katapult, gnome-do? or just katapult?
<shadowblade> anyone?
<Pelo> zelrikriando, well yeah , that 's what we were trying to fix ,
<mfe> Simonf1 the attack was reported on the events tab
<jrib> Kevin`: ok, last link for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772757 :)
<tarkus> fuck
<Simonf1> mfe: what is ﻿firestarter?
<retalin> ibleed: i have, i have created a script that and copied in to the cron dir but i am not to sure on how to overcome the y/n option on upgrade, i know its going to sit there asking for it, thanks anyway :)
<Xavier_> i just tried installing ubuntu 8.04 using WUBI, but for some reason it still has the install icon on my Ubuntu desktop, and i don't have any options for restricted drivers - anyone know if this is normal?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, see I didn't take away your helper status for nothing,   now sit back and learn to read
<mfe> Simonf1 it freaked out my icon
<damaltor_> mfe: if it was a single warning, you might ignore it. i dont think its critical, it was recognized and thats it.
<Simonf1> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: :)
<Simonf1> ﻿mfe: it's fine
<koudelka> damaltor_, ok sure, but i have it very simple because i like it that way and i don't really it fancy :P
<mfe> damaltor recognized?
<ibleed> retalin, sorry about that.  i dont know either if its a bash script you could ask in #bash
<retalin> ibleed: thanks :)
<Kevin`> jrib: thanks, removing usr/lib/vmware-server-console/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1 made it work
<mfe> damaltor you mean they know my ip address?
<microwaver> weir thing. I can't seem to download it as a tar.gz, only as zip.
<microwaver> weird*
<damaltor_> mfe: the attack was recognized by your system, so it will not have made any damage.
<richard____> mfe, firewalls like to scare you to make it look like they're doing something important
<richard____> ^ some
<mfe> damaltor_ thanks
<Pelo> microwaver, the person who made the theme  put the tar.gz inside a zip  just unzip it
<damaltor_> mfe: if they didnt know your ip adress before, they wouldnt have a chance to attack you... that is not the real problem =)
<Kaemon12433> Hi
<Kaemon12433> i'm new to xubuntu !
<Kaemon12433> yea....
<Pelo> Kaemon12433, wrong channel  try #xubuntu
<Kaemon12433> new
<Kaemon12433> oh.
<Kaemon12433> sry
<FloodBot1> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fishscene> Kaemon12433, Congratulations
<Simonf1> ﻿Fishscene: lol
<mfe> damaltor_ i'm using nonfree flash - could that explain it?
<Xavier_> i just tried installing ubuntu 8.04 using WUBI, but for some reason it still has the install icon on my Ubuntu desktop, and i don't have any options for restricted drivers - anyone know if this is normal?  also the login i chose for Ubuntu in windows did not work, i have no password protection for ubuntu
<Pelo> Kaemon12433, it's just that they know where the x stuff is,  we jsut know the g stuff
<Kaemon12433> Oh
<zappitelli16> Hey does anyone know how to adjust the brightness of the screen?
<Kaemon12433> how do i connect to xubuntu server
<zionpsyfer> Xavier_:  You may have booted from the CD again?
<mtgeekman> having a dual boot problem after installing 8.04, XP does not boot.  select it in the GRUB menu and it goes to the "Starting Up...."  and does nothing after words.  checked menu.lst and it looks correct.  used an xp cd to run chkdsk on the partition just because(didn't help any...)
<microwaver> Pelo, no tar.gz inside. Only . cgwdtheme files
<Pelo> Xavier_, did you boot the live cd by anychance ?
<ldz420> ﻿richard____ I am beginning to learn. but when I look into these files /etc/profile ~/.profile not really finding anything.  The only thing I see is the $PATH variable being set
<richard____> Konam, you would have to somehow disable Seahorse's integration with Nautilus
<alpharesearch> I need to change the mbr with grub, how to do this without going through the setup?
<Kaemon12433> hey how do i connect to xubuntu server
<jrib> Kaemon12433: just type the following and press enter: /join #xubuntu
<iNutshell> Kaemon12433, try /join #xubuntu
<Xavier_> zionsyfer: the disc is not in the drive, but Wubi acted like all it was doing was it was putting an Image on my windows partition
<Kaemon12433> k
<damaltor_> mfe: no, not really. just ignore it. if there are lots of warnings, someone really tries to attack you. that single warning could just have been some ip scanner or something. if you want to be sure, disconnect and reconnect from the internet.
<crdlb> microwaver: don't even bother with that
<Pelo> microwaver,  go back to the page for that theme on gnome-look and read the description, what kind of a theme is it ?
<koudelka> damaltor_, check pm, if i was able to send you that
<zappitelli16> Is there anyway to adjust screen brightness through gutsy?
<Pelo> crdlb, what kind of theme is that ?
<crdlb> microwaver: ignore the "compiz themes" section on gnome-look; it should have been deleted a long time ago
<Xavier_> isn't that kind of pointless seeing as how the live image won't save settings or anything?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: http://www.bestofmicro.com/actualite/17633-asus-u5f.html no wonder I cant get 1280x1024
<microwaver> Compiz theme
<mfe> damaltor_ thanks again
<crdlb> Pelo: CGWD was the predecessor to emerald
<damaltor_> koudelka: i am not logged in... dont think that worked.
<damaltor_> mfe: no problem
<microwaver> crdlb, ah right.
<Pelo> zappitelli16, on a laptop yes,  right click a pannel, and select add to pannel,  there is a brigthness applet in there
<microwaver> Pelo, compiz it was.
<wfstargazer> Any solution for Busybox (initramfs) issue - not booting?
<alpharesearch> I have two HDs, ubuntu is installed on the SCSI device - this can not be selected in the biso boot menu only in the F12 menu
<Pelo> zelrikriando, I don'T realy have time to read that
<Dilemma>  I upgraded to HH....and xmms is gone from my apps list  I do sudo apt to reinstall and it says there is no candidate ..
<Pelo> microwaver, ask in #compiz
<mfe> i love my ubuntu
<koudelka> damaltor_, ok http://bandwidth.se/imgs/20/0/screenshot2.png there then
<IndyGunFreak> alphakamp: you need to put grub on your master drive, and grub will boot the scisi drive
<damaltor_> thx
<Pelo> wfstargazer, try the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<zelrikriando> Pelo: just to say that my laptop cant go above 1024
<Xavier_> any ideas?
<zionpsyfer> Xavier_: Agreed, I've not run Wubi before.  It it supposed to act as a normal install AFAIK.  Just fishing here, but have you rebooted after the install without the cd?
<Pelo> zelrikriando, ahhhh,  you owe me 1.5hrs
<wfstargazer> tnx Pelo
<richard____> ldz420, a statement (line) beginning with a dot includes the following file in the current script. the variables are probably being set in these other referenced files
<koudelka> damaltor_, to get a better feeling on how gnome feels like i recomend you watching this page http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.22/
<zelrikriando> Pelo: lol :p
<ubnub> How long does it take for the installation to resize a NTFS partition?
<koudelka> damaltor_, ubuntu 8.04 uses gnome 2.22
 * Pelo will collect , some day 
<damaltor_> koudelka: thanks for that. your desktop is REALLY tidy. =)
<IndyGunFreak> ubnub: depends on how much resizing you're doing
<Xavier_> ziopsyfer: like i said, the CD is not in the drive - i installed Ubuntu using Wubi, then i rebooted, i chose Ubuntu in my list, then it showed my desktop and started the partitioner, i canceled the partitioner and now i'm in the live cd
<Pelo> ubnub, depends , on how big and if you defraged it a few times before hand
<ubnub> I've been waiting about 20 miniutes and it's still on 0%
<IndyGunFreak> ubnub: i would say there's probaby something wrong
<koudelka> damaltor_, on the gnome page you can see how a default gnome system looks like without changing anything
<Pelo> ubnub, it's movinng stuff around,  expect at least an hour it's a tricky process
<microwaver> Pelo, what kinda themes should I be getting then
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: an hour?
<alpharesearch> how to move grub over to the other drive?
<IndyGunFreak> i resized a 250gig drive o 25 NTFS/225 unallocated, in about 15min..lol
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, before the should start worrying
<damaltor_> koudelka: ok thanks. ill read that. in 15 mins, the live cd will be ready i think
<Edualc1> !HELP
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Pelo> alpharesearch, use the supergrub cd
<richard____> Dilemma, I think XMMS is dead. use Audacious instead
<ubnub> should i kill it?
<lexie> hi
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, but your defraged a couple of times first
<IndyGunFreak> ubnub: no
<Fishscene> ROFL@ Ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: well, it was a blank drive, but i see yur point
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my wireless working on my Dell e1505 with Hardy. I've added the driver for my card with the Windows Wireless Drivers gui. Everything tells me its working - the status light for the wireless is green, ubuntu says its working, etc. But it can't find any networks. I've checked the network with another computer and it works fine. iwlist scaning says 'No scan results' for wlan0. Any ideas?
<Xavier_> any ideas?
<cgillogly> in gutsy i added ssh-add to my session to be prompted for my ssh key passphrase at login so i can have passwordless logins to my servers, however if i do this in hardy, it still prompts me when i go to login to a server...any ideas / help on what changed and what i need to do to get the same thing to happen in hardy?
<ibleed> ubnub, thats up to you but any chance that you'll save data will be lost if you abort.  hope you backed up
<osmosis> anyone know how to setup a static ip on a vm in virtualbox ?
<arkansas> I tryed to upgrad to 8.04. When I try to use "update manager" I get the error "not all updates can be installed"? Help me !!!
<IndyGunFreak> ubnub: can you look at the details, and see if its making any progress?
<koudelka> damaltor_,  you should look around for gnome pictures. because some people seem to make beautiful themes for it. i like this http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/3902/scrotlu3.jpg
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: what wireless card?
<Edualc1> Pelo: It's not my printer that I'm having problems with, it's my scanner.  It's an HP ScanJet 5300C
<jeezmos> resizing a window is always difficult for me ... it seems like I have to get the cursor on a 1x1 sized pixel to get the resize cursor.  is there any way to increase it to something crazy like 4x4?
<richard____> alpharesearch, you have to install GRUB to the other device using grub-install
<shadowblade> Simonfl: some kind of broadcom
<Simonf1> ah
<richard____> Edualc1, are you using the latest version of Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> richard____: i've already told him that twice, i don't think he wants that answer
<Xavier_> ziopsyfer: did you get my response?
<richard____> IndyGunFreak, oh…
<Edualc1> Richard: Yes...8
<IndyGunFreak> we should wave our wand over his PC and make it work
<Pelo> Edualc1, ic,  goto menu > system > prefs > removable media and hardware ( or somesimilar wording),  3rd tab I thnk , make sure the detect scanner box is set , then turn the scanner on ,see what happens
<NateF> Pelo: i also found a maybe causeing proablems connection to my hard drive, i fixed it and am restarting now, im installing now, ill tell you what happens in a little
<lexie> hi people
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: a huge nubmer of people have been having the same problem, im waiting for sombody name bazhang who has gotten it to work to get here. I have the same poblem. SIt tight
<mosibfu> arkansas, there seem to be 3 faulty packages in the updater here, wich could cause that error. it'll be fixed soon
<arkansas> "run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible"?
<damaltor_> koudelka: that really looks nice. is some way, gnome just looks like xfce wich im pretty used to
<zionpsyfer> Xavier_:  If you are at the livecd desktop or saw the partitioner, then you may not have finished with wubi.  Wubi is able to install the files on the windows partition.
<Bodsda> Hey guys. Whenever a program uses the internet my cpu spikes to 40%-60%-100% -- ive run top while an internet page is loading youtube and i see mozilla causing it however if i do anything in apt this also causes the spikes so im finding it difficult to determine what is causing it. I used to run Gutsy which was fine except no wifi i was wired in, then i ran Hardy Beta 5 which was brilliant, wifi and no lag, then when i upgra
<Bodsda> ded this started happening, so i did a clean install of Hardy and am still having problems. Im using a belkin F5D7050B and a BTHomeHub-5C71
<damaltor_> koudelka: or better, xfce looks like gnome..
<Pelo> NateF, nice going
<idontbelieveit> anyone hera knows about driveimage xml (windows software)
<Edualc1> ﻿richard____:yes, I'm using version 8. something
<mosibfu> arkansas, that would be the proper thing to do yea :)
<shadowblade> Simonfl: I think he tried to help me last night, but I lost the second two links he gave me :(
<koudelka> damaltor_, yeah, it's both gtk :P
<Xavier_> zionpsyfer: yeah it asked me if i wanted to reboot now or later, so i said now
<Hammer89> lmao... I just did a gutsy to feisty upgrade via SSH on my iPod
<NateF> Pelo: yea i use to build computers for my buddie, and found my hard drive was hooked up wrong, so hopefully this works
<Xavier_> and here i am at the live cd :(
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: lol, darn. That could have helped me. Its not in your history?
<Pelo> Bodsda, flash is a cpu hog in windows as well,  and firefox will often  use 40% cpu on it's own it' s  normal,  annoying but normal
<Hoenikker> i have a Brother MFC-685CW wireless printer and it doesn't work in 8.04, reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4831496 i don't really get what to do
 * Xavier_ sighs
<arooni________aa> what is a simple & easy to use tftp server for ubuntu?
<Xavier_> i can't install ubuntu the normal way, can't use wubi, i can't i just can't have ubuntu
<shadowblade> Simonfl: I dont think this client logs automatically
<Edualc1> ﻿richard____:everytime I press the scan button in sane, the system shuts down and re-starts
<Bodsda> Pelo, read on -- apt causes it --normal pages cause it -- ubuntu docs cause it etc
<Pelo> Xavier_, why can'T use install ubuntu the normal way ?
<drivetrax> The requested page was not found in the document /usr/share/gnome/help/user-guide/C/user-guide.xml.
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: oh, so you never visited it.
<bazhang> Simonf1: got what to work?
<zionpsyfer> Xavier_: Does ubuntu show up in the add/remove programs applet in windows?
<drivetrax> 7.10 Gutsy
<arkansas> mosibfu: I have done that twice. first time it installed ~300 and second ~200. Nothing changed?
<Xavier_> it gribes about my drives  pelo
<Xavier_> *gripes
<Simonf1> ﻿ bazhang: yay, been waiting for you. Wirelss broadcom card
<Xavier_> i have sata and the other kind
<Bodsda> ide
<Xavier_> right
<Pelo> Bodsda, my mistake does it settle down after the app is opened or does it stay up ?
<damaltor_> koudelka: the thing with gtk apps in kde, is the same with kde apps in gnome. am i right with that=
<Pelo> Xavier_, have you tried the alternate install cd ?
<arkansas> mosibfu: I have done that twice. first time it installed ~300 and second ~200. Nothing changed?
<drivetrax> hd1 sd1
<NateF> Pelo: ok its working for now, now, my computer isnt hooked up to the internet yet, should i connect it to config my DHCP network?
<Xavier_> it comes up with a wierd error saying something about 1204 bytes something or other and won't even start the partitioner
<Bodsda> Pelo, no -- it settles when the app stops doing stuff -- download finished, youtube finished buffering vid - page fully loaded
<Pelo> Xavier_,  I hve both as well and I've never had a problem ,  try this,  unplug the hdd you wonT' be installing to ,and see if  it is less fussy
<Bodsda> Pelo, but the beta and gutsy did not do this
<IntangibleLiquid> what should I do after enabling UFW?
<richard____> Edualc1, eek. are there any insightful entries in your system logs related to this problem? (choose ‘system’, ‘administration’, ‘system logs’ to view your system logs)
<Pelo> NateF, let it finish the install,
<jerbear> i have a launcher that has its icon specified as a relative path... where is the default location that icons are looked for?
<Simonf1> bazhang, sorry about that
<Xavier_> eh thanks for the advice, but i don't have time to spend troubleshooting stuff
<NateF> ok
<anoble> 8.04 is taking over 2 houts to install
<Manko> I want to get rid of the 'sign' option in the contextual menu (right click on any file)
<Xavier_> i just want it to work >.<
<Simonf1> bazhang: im back
<anoble> and its only at 43%
<anoble> 44*
<Pelo> Bodsda, I don'T hve an answer for you then
<Manko> someone has an idea?
<Edualc1> !Help:  Why wouldn't my scanner work in Ubuntu?  I use xsane image scanner.  I press the scan button and Ubuntu shuts down and restarts
<ubottu> Edualc1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> Pelo, oh well,. thanks for trying
<mosibfu> arkansas, the error will still be there untill they fix it on the repository, and some updates go in steps
<Pelo> !enter | Manko
<ubottu> Manko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> anoble: are you downloading the upgrade?
<Simonf1> bazhang: did you get yours to work?
<NateF> Pelo: O MY GOD!!! ITS WORKING, now what do i wana pick for partitioning?
<Bodsda> bazhang, hey dude its bod_ -- dont suppose you have time to help a friend in need do you?
<Xavier_> this is exactly why linux is still 5 year aways from going mainstream, something is always fubard heeh
<Xavier_> tc
<bazhang> Simonf1: I can provide some links and possible workarounds in bug reports--not sure where you heard I had a broadcom card though
<arkansas> mosibfu: Thanks
<shadowblade> bazhang: I'm also trying to get my broadcom wireless working
<bazhang> Bodsda: yeah what's up
<Pelo> NateF, if you will be using the whole  just use guide and let it pick it stuff
<Manko> I want to get rid of the 'sign' option in the contextual menu (right click on any file). I checked gconf and I got nothing. someone has an idea?
<Simonf1> ﻿bazhang: john_s or something
<NateF> Pelo: ok
<Pelo> Manko, check the gnome forum
<Bodsda> bazhang, cpu spikes -- if you have some spare time plz read ;~) -- http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=447943480d2082e131ca107f94e86053&p=4837204#post4837204
<koudelka> damaltor_, yes you are right with that. but i personally i know more gtk apps so for me it's not a problem in gnome as i never have to use a kde app
<Simonf1> ﻿bazhang: those would be great though
<Bodsda> bazhang, the spikes cause the system to become unusable untill they settle
<NateF> Pelo: should i let ubuntu change my partitioning tables, keep in mind, i have no data on it i need or use
<koudelka> damaltor_, but if i want to use one, i think kde apps looks better in gnome then gnome in kde
<damaltor_> koudelka: ok thanks so far. i think ill mess around a bit with the gnome live cd now.
<arkansas> mosibfu: can I just go back to 7.10
<MarcN> f-spot is no longer writing metadata to the jpg since upgrading to hardy.  Any F-SPOT users?
<Manko> Pelo I'm asking here 'cause this was introduce on Hardy and I see little to no reason why that option is there, if most new users give a crap about that
<Edualc1> ﻿richard____: I've gone to my log WHAT IN THE WROLD should I look for. lol  I'm lost
<bazhang> just a sec Simonf1
<Bodsda> arkansas, yes but there is no downgrader -- has to be a clean install iirc
<Pelo> NateF, just let it do everything,  if it is a blanck hdd you have nothing to loose ,  and since you appear new in linux,  you'Re better off letting it do it's job and then learn how things work before you start messing with partitionning stuff on your own
<ldz420> ﻿richard____  well I am still unable to find what I am looking for  no worries but thx for informing me about the dot being used to include files
<koudelka> damaltor_, do so :P you can go to www.gnome-look.org if you want themes or just look at pictures
<arooni________aa> please someone tell me how to get a tftp server up and running on ubuntu?
<aidencade> bbl
<BubbleTea> Can someone help me
<NateF> Pelo: ok, thnx, i just wana do this right the first time :)
<damaltor_> koudelka: ok, great. bye!
<BubbleTea> Can someone help me on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/224457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224457 in totem "cannot load subtitles .srt on Movie Player" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BubbleTea> I have the same problem
<alpharesearch> richard____, grub is installed on the other hard drive, but if I boot I get the error 15 file not found
<koudelka> damaltor_, good luck! i head to bed now 2.30 am :P
<bazhang> http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ Simonf1 here is one
<fluidd> Quick question; I have /home mounted from a second partition on my internal harddrive.  Would it possible to mount my external harddrive under something like, /home/tom/library ?
<DrX> on a RAID 5 volume that contains both NTFS and ext3 partitions, does the order matter?
<Bodsda> fluidd, i believe so
<damaltor_> koudelka: ...where are you from? 2.30 here in Jena, germany, too
<Pelo> Manko, chck in synaptic,   do s search for signature   see what packages are related to it that you can remove safely,  I'm guessing ifyou remve the package taht handls that  the entry will go away
<Simonf1> ﻿bazhang: thanks
<koudelka> damaltor_, i'm in sweden
<andreskru> its normal that ubuntu 8.04 64 bit take 500 mb ram?
<fluidd> Ok, thanks bodsda.. I'll give it a try.  Any idea how to fstab a USB drive?
<alpharesearch> richard____, any key to continu and I see 3 normla ubuntu selections
<anoble> MEhhhhh, its only gone 3 pct in like 5min
<ibleed> NateF, you want help partitioning your drive for the first time ?  if you can make swap 2x your ram, 15GB for / and the rest on /home you should be ok.  you can reinstall and tell it not to format /home in the future and you'll have all your data.  / is where the system stuff goes and swap is just swap space
<Bodsda> fluidd, 1 sec il et link
<Pelo> NateF, trust the *buntu ,  the *buntu will do you right
<fluxy> I am trying to install a program from source, but got this error: [make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.] Can anyone please help me?
<Judeglass> im trying to get my wireless card to function in Hardy Heron. the card is a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/191726 Simonf1 and here seems to be one relevant link
<Pelo> !wifi | Judeglass
<ubottu> Judeglass: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191726 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Broadcom 43xx chipset family Wireless doesn't work (dup-of: 182716)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<damaltor_> andreskru: yes. linux uses ram in another way then windows. having it filled is normal state.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182716 in linux "bcm4306, bcm4309, bcm4311, bcm4312 with b43 : Authentification with AP doesn't work." [Medium,Confirmed]
<MarcN> fluidd: Do this: sudo vol_id /dev/where-usb-is      and get the UUID, then use that in /etc/fstab
<Pelo> ok later folks
<BubbleTea> Can someone help me on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/224457?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224457 in totem "cannot load subtitles .srt on Movie Player" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<richard____> fluxy, read the instructions!
<mosibfu> fluxy, most source installs have a FM with exact instructions
<LjL> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubot5 etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubot5 etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bazhang> Bodsda: you tried the rt kernel? how many extenstion you got in ff? this is hardy right?
<Judeglass> Pelo: i have been there but this one is weirder...
<hamled> I was in the middle of of upgrading to 8.04 (at the stage where I was downloading package updates) and I lost my network connection and it got cancelled. Now the update-manager no longer gives me any upgrade options (and says there aren't any packages to update). Also, when I run it from the command line it says 'current dist not found in meta-release file'
<Bodsda> fluidd, just change a few things to matchur usb file type etc -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab?highlight=(fstab)
<Judeglass> i can see all of the APs around me
<jerbear> i have a launcher that has its icon specified as a relative path... where is the default location that icons are looked for?
<richard____> Edualc1, choose ‘view’, ‘filter’, then enter terms such as ‘sane’, ‘scan’, and so on
<Judeglass> but i can't connect to any of them
<andreskru> damaltor_,  i used gutsy 32 bit and never take more than 300 mb
<bazhang> LjL: sorry to log off yesterday-->was installing ubuntu-desktop
<koudelka> andreskru, vista now does the same, cashing up all ram to improve performance. linux has been doing this for quite some time
<Bodsda> bazhang, no i havent tried because he said it was for lockups -- extensions?what do you mean partitions? -- yes this is hardy
<fluxy> I think it goes simply ./configure, make and make install. but make doesn't work
<damaltor_> andreskru: hmm maybe then the 32bit version needs just less ram... but i dont think thats a problem. work with it a time and see if it is slower.
<Bodsda> fluxy, have u done    sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<bazhang> Bodsda: no I mean how many extensions in FF? like rss feeds, adblock plus etc.
<fluxy> yes
<IndyGunFreak> fluxy: probably because configure is coming back w/ errors, what are you trying to compile?
<andreskru> koudelka,  i had use gusty 32 bit and doesnt take that amount of memory
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubottu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<NateF> Pelo: you are the man!!, ive been trying to install ubuntu on my computer for 2 months, and you finally made it work
<IntangibleLiquid> help, the totem plugin in FF3 does not work with WMP streaming audio :(
<Edualc1> I give UP
<richard____> this channel is insane 0 _ 0
<richard____> Edualc1, choose ‘view’, ‘filter’, then enter terms such as ‘sane’, ‘scan’, and so on
<Edualc1> there seems to be no solution to my problem
<IntangibleLiquid> the totem box appears but when I click on the play button the whole box just goes grey
<Scientus> would it be possibel to do a duel setup where two partitions are mounted as a merge, with generally the same directory structure, and putting files on wither would show up on the main tree?
<adamsad1> Are iptables set up in Hardy to be secure, or are they open?
<koudelka> andreskru, you can open your system monitor to see if there's a particular program taking much ram
<fluxy> IndyGunFreak: ./configure is ok. It's an applet for the xfce panel
<Bodsda> bazhang, oh erm -- its not a FF issue because apt lags aswell but i have 1 - ubuntu firefox modifications 0.5
<Scientus> is merge mounting possible
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: this is with compiz on?
<koudelka> andreskru, sort by memory in the processes tab
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: yes
<Bodsda> fluxy, can u pastebinthe errors for   make
<bazhang> Bodsda: that is odd; let me check something
<hamled> I was in the middle of of upgrading to 8.04 (at the stage where I was downloading package updates) and I lost my network connection and it got cancelled. Now the update-manager no longer gives me any upgrade options (and says there aren't any packages to update). Also, when I run it from the command line it says 'current dist not found in meta-release file.' How would I go about restarting the upgrade process?
<Bodsda> bazhang, ok, cheers dude
<Daisuke-Ido> hey, does anyone know if RT73 support has improved in hardy?
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: what happens with compiz off? (ie disabled)
<Simonf1> bazhang: I got so close to the end of the first link, I got to ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w “$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR” wl_apsta.o and it did not work
<Edualc1> ﻿richard____:no hope, still nothing
<NateF> hay guys, if im going to host game servers, i dont need any security with ubuntu right??
<koudelka> andreskru, many tabs open in firefox can take a lot of memory
<fluxy> Bodsda: The only error and output is-> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Bodsda> hamled, do you et the update choice if you run     sudo update-manager -d   ??
<andreskru> koudelka, im sendind you a screenshot
<Bodsda> fluxy, are you in the correct directory?? is there a makefile ?
<crispy--> I have a problem with my sound. Im using spdif, but the sound gets distorted no matter what i set the volume to. Also, nothing happens when i set different output devices in gnome-sound-properties (or w/e that program is called)
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: I haven't tried that yet. Testing now
<fractal420> Hello, im trying to change my main menu ubuntu icon.. I know it has something to do with gconf-editor but im not sure on the exact steps.. can anyone help?
<fluxy> Bodsda: Yes to both
<richard____> NateF, did you install Ubuntu Server?
<koudelka> andreskru, i'm not registered, you have to send me a link here to the screenshot
<hamled> Bodsda, yes, thank you!
<bluevapour_> Hey guys anyone here good with IRQ's
<Bodsda> fluxy, try ./makefile
<Scientus> would it be possibel to do a duel setup where two partitions are mounted as a merge, with generally the same directory structure, and putting files on wither would show up on the main tree?
<Bodsda> hamled, your welcome
<NateF> richard___: no the desktop version, im going to get server when i know more about linux
<Dilemma>  I upgraded to hardy and xmms is gone .when I sudo apt-get install . it tells me there >>E: Package xmms has no installation candidate >> is this a repository issue?
<Bodsda> fluxy, wait er -- no ./make
<andreskru> koudelka, mmm i dont have that
<Scientus> should i post my q on the forums if noone here awnsers?
<Bodsda> hamled, no aain    sudo make
<bazhang> Scientus: overlapping partitions? not clear what you mean here
<Bodsda> again*
<bluevapour_> Anyone?
<Fishscene> bluevapour_, that's pretty low-level, what isn't functioning correctly that you need to go that deep?
<IntangibleLiquid>  bazhang: the same thing happens. It just goes gray
<fluxy> Bodsda: Actually there are Makefile.am and Makefile.in
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: have you tried different players?
<bluevapour_> Fishscene, basically, i was having a problem with my net going down after going afk, so i reinstalled from scratch etc, but i have noticed something
<fractal420> ﻿Hello, im trying to change my main menu ubuntu icon.. I know it has something to do with gconf-editor but im not sure on the exact steps.. can anyone help?
<ibleed> Dilemma, you should try audacious i think its called. xmms is no longer active or included in hardy
<o0Chris0o> I am running compiz system manager, trying to disable the effect for the titlebars on windows. It disapeaars when it loses focus
<Bodsda> fluxy, read the README file?
<bluevapour_> When i install from scratch, interupts are collected on core 1 for ethernet, but when i install nvidia and get both monitors working, eth0 collects interupts on core2
<o0Chris0o> anyone know how to diable that
<koudelka> andreskru, you can easily upload it to a site like http://bayimg.com/
<bluevapour_> Is that ok, or is that a bug?
<Bodsda> o0Chris0o, find the appropriate plugin in ccsm then disable it
<osmosis> anyone use vbox to put the vm on the local network rather then the NAT ?
<koudelka> andreskru, and then post the link to it here
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: I tried installing Mplayer and VLC, their pluggins appeared in the addons box. I then disabled the totem pluggins. But things went worses. It was like nothhing was there when I entered  an online music site.
<o0Chris0o> Bodsda, thats the problem, I am going through them all, I can't seem to find it
<lilg111111> anybody know a good music editor that adjust pitch and speed
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: and you have all the codecs installed? is this for all vid files or just the one
<Fishscene> bluevapour_, I don't know... I wouldn't think it would be a problem.
<seancron> fractal420: try here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3825
<Bodsda> o0Chris0o, ok explain what this feature is exactly
<richard____> NateF, then you should read about making it more secure
<koudelka> osmosis, i'm not even sure vbox has that feature
<Scientus> bazhang, basically the use would be for encryption, one encrypted filesystem and one not, so it would be transparent to the os, there would have to be special cases for identical file names, and maybe the directory format wont work,    but basically a file tree that is a merge between two filesystems with the same directory structure, that are both / and that depending on weather u want it...
<Scientus> ...encrypted or not u put it on one drive or the other
<fluxy> Bodsda: Both the install and readme files list the normal procedure "./configure, make, make install" that's all.
<o0Chris0o> well once I installed compiz the windows title bar disappears when it loses focus, I don't want that to happen
<NateF> richard____: ok, thanks, everyone here is so helpfull :)
<seancron> lilg111111: audacity is pretty popular
<bazhang> Scientus: these would be different distros such as ubuntu and suse?
<o0Chris0o> Bodsda: ^
<bluevapour_> Annyone
<cirkit> hi I'm on latest Ubuntu 8.0.4 Hardy ... whenever my computer goes to sleep or I close the lid, I wake it back up (my laptop) and I get no sound any more
<bluevapour_> Ok, where can i go to find out information about irq's
<bluevapour_> ?
<cirkit> is there a fix for this?
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: what site let me check
<cirkit> I always have to end up restartng the computer ater
<osmosis> koudelka: im reading all about it, but can't get it to work.
<cirkit> after*
<Scientus> no same distro, just allowing you to install something as encrypted if u would like
<lilg111111> seancron: i have it but it only has a speed option no pitch
<cirkit> this is so annoying
<FloodBot1> cirkit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: I'm not sure if I have all the codecs installed. I only remember that I install the restricted extras package. Apart from that, nothing else
<Fishscene> cirkit, there are issues with sleep mode and networking/sound
<adamsad1> How secure are the iptables by default?
<Bodsda> o0Chris0o, i would best take the issue to #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: what about the win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: sorry, it's a vietnamese site. But you can check the player by going to http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/playlist/play.39739.html
<o0Chris0o> Bodsda: thanks
<Bodsda> np
<koudelka> osmosis, sorry, i haven't used it yet :/
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: trying now
<Scientus> could you do a bind mount that is recursive and doesnt obscure existing files? bazhang
<bluevapour_> Freshscene you know anything about irqs?
<seancron> lilg111111: do you need it just for play back or to record?
<Simonf1> ﻿ bazhang: it seemed to have worked, I'll tell you for sure when im done restarting.
<Fishscene> bluevapour_, a little- but not for an OS such as Ubuntu.
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: i assume the restricted extras is enough. If it;s not, then plz help me with what's needed
<bazhang> simonf1 best of luck
<andreskru> koudelka, http://bayimg.com/PajjFaaBi
<Scientus> perhaps that would requre a new folder system...and is not possible
<bluevapour_> im talking unix in general
<bazhang> hang on IntangibleLiquid trying something
<bluevapour_> im just curious why eth0 switches cores when i use 2 monitors
<Fishscene> bluevapour_, yea, I have no idea
<KRaZy_WaKa> what are my options for firewalls and antivirus running Hardy?
<bluevapour_> Know any channels that would?
<KRaZy_WaKa> and hello all
<koudelka> andreskru, i can't see anything unusual there
<Fishscene> bluevapour_, I haven't the slightest clue- sorry =(
<jrib> !virus | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<lilg111111> seancron: just for playback im trying to make my own mix cd
<bluevapour_> Ok
<jrib> !firewall | KRaZy_WaKa
<ubottu> KRaZy_WaKa: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<seancron> KRaZy_WaKa: i suggest firestarter for firewalls
<Manko> for the record, to get rid of those options we have to delete the seahorse extension in nautilus (I got rid of seahorse completely :P). /usr/lib/nautilus/*/libnautilus-seahorse.so is the generic path
<Edualc1> Where would I find and answer to my scanner problem.  I use sane and scanner is HP Scanjet 5300C.  Press the scan button and system shuts down.
<sparr__> help?  /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 274: /sbin/runlevel: not found
<KRaZy_WaKa> yeah wasnt too worried about viruses, but better to be safe than sorry :) thanx all
<sarthor> Hi, i upgraded distro from gusty to hard, but in my menu.lst there is nothing about hard,  and in startup i only can see the old grub, how can i reinstall my grub??
<seancron> lilg111111: take a look at this plugin for xmms http://www.geocities.com/harpin_floh/sndstretch_page.html
<aevumdecessus> this is random, but does anyone know a way to forward ports to a different port than 6667, as my school's network has 6667 blocked >_< I'm using Xchat on a fresh Hardy Heron install
<ibleed> Edualc1, you'd probably have more luck doing a google search or on ubuntuforums.org i think
<Edualc1> ibleed: thanks, I guess I'll have to
<KRaZy_WaKa> will definitely grab firestarter then thanx again
<viator> anyone know of a good bandwidth monitoring application
<viator> ?
<koudelka> andreskru, i see you have the system monitor applet on your upper panel. you can change the preferences for that one to show the memory usage and then you can see how much is used by application and how much is cache and you can see if it's reaching your limit
<andreskru> koudelka, 500 mb ram!!!!!!!!!
<seancron> KRaZy_WaKa: no problem
<koudelka> andreskru, how much ram do you have?
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: the box goes grey for streaming, but the little green arrow (pointing downwards) works fine
<lilg111111> seancron: just what i need but can it save so it can be burned
<andreskru> koudelka, 1 gb
<ibleed> aevumdecessus, you dont have to use 6667 irc servers often use a range of ports you can connect to something as simple as /server irc.freenode.net 7000 or irc.freenode.net:7000 i dont remember (sorry this is offtopic)
<koudelka> andreskru, then you have half left no problem
<seancron> lilg111111: o that what i meant by recording
<andreskru> koudelka, but before i use 250 whit gutsy
<viator> hmmm no tclue huh
<koudelka> andreskru, but did you have those programs running then?
<KRaZy_WaKa> linux so kicks M$'s butt
<KRaZy_WaKa> lol
<brombomb> viator: you can search the add remove applications.  Use the Show: All Available applications, then search.  bmon is the the one that comes up
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys I have a HP pavillion dv6000 with an atheros wifi card and just upgraded to hardy. i got it working in feisty but now it doesn't work. What went wrong?
<koudelka> andreskru, i also think application will use more ram if they kernel tells them there is free ram to use
<koudelka> andreskru, you shouldn't worry. ram is there to be used if it's not used it's wasted
<WhoNeedszzz> what went wrong in the upgrade?
<ibleed> WhoNeedszzz, very often a restricted driver is replaced by a kernel module that might not work :(  only thing i can suggest is look in your restricted hardware manager or try ndiswrapper with windows drivers
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: does not work for me. It opens other pages some of which are broken.
<sarthor> Hi, i upgraded distro from gusty to hard, but in my menu.lst there is nothing about hard,  and in startup i only can see the old grub, how can i reinstall my grub??
<richard____> aevumdecessus, most IRC servers offer a range of ports which you can connect on. check the server's message of the day or the network's Web site
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: so it doesn't work for you either
<Al2O3> does ubuntu have a cli java runtime available by default?
<Al2O3> I don't have it installed and running right now to test.
<WhoNeedszzz> ibleed: i went through with what i did before and it says everything i was doing has already been done.
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my broadcom wireless working on my Dell e1505 laptop. I installed the b43 drivers from linuxwireless.com and now wlan0 doesn't even show up for iwlist scanning. (Previously it would show up, but claim 'No scan results' when I know my network is working). Any ideas?
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: I just selected rhythmbox when hitting the green arrow and it streamed fine (instead of firefox) the site itself appears to be very badly coded so it seems the problem is on their end not ubuntu's
<koudelka> andreskru, and are you sure it's 500? counting the ram usage i can see on your picture it's more like 300-350mb
<arooni> please someone tell me how to get a tftp server up and running on ubuntu?
<MiYaRSTiM_> TOP?
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: it's supposed to become the best entertainment site over here but that's sad to hear :(
<WhoNeedszzz> Why doesn't the restricted driver, "Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards" not work?
<koudelka> now time to sleep
<eboyjr> How do I make it so that I do not have to enter sudo all the time... like Ubuntu for my grandma ?
<seancron> lilg111111: some quick googling seems to show that audacity can adjust pitch and speed
<ldlework> Is there anything I need to do before I boot into linux in order to work with Comcast internet?
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: btw, that's the download button :)
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: well the best way to do it is either use rhythmbox to stream or use the green arrow--> alot of those green arrows lead to empty sites though
<ibleed> Idlework, nope, it just works
<John_S> shadowblade: If you have a broadcom BCM43xx chip I think you need to download the fwcutter software.
<eboyjr> What's new in 8.04? (]I have 7.10 now)
<Fritzel> eboyjr, if grandma isn't savy enough to put in a password it's not a good idea to allow her root access
<Dimitree> Hello :) Is Ubuntu 8.04 stable yet ? Wll my GMA 3100 work with it now ?
<eboyjr> Fritzel, I was kidding about my grandma =p How do I turn off sudo ( or something like that )
<seancron> eboyjr: take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19236
<tonyyarusso> Dimitree: I don't have a 3100, but I'm told they're just fine.
<bazhang> Dimitree: best way to know is to run the livecd; there are still some bugs to work out--this is a laptop? if so what wireless card
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: thanks for trying
<ManBlue> Hello, I'm new...very very new
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: I got it to work, just not in firefox window ;]
<ManBlue> Trying to figure out this partition thing
<eboyjr> seancron, Thank you for the link!
<ibleed> eboyjr, when you get in the habit of not typing sudo it more probably you'll use it when it might mess things up but if your insistant, you can work like super user doing sudo su or is it sudo -i ?  one of the two
<Dimitree> bazhang it's not a laptop :) running on DG31PR intel motherboard with integrated GMA 3100 and Dual Core E2200
<bazhang> ManBlue: please specify your issues so we can help you better
<sarthor> Hi, i upgraded distro from gusty to hard, but in my menu.lst there is nothing about hard,  and in startup i only can see the old grub, how can i reinstall my grub??
<Dimitree> I had some terrible trouble to set my screen refresh rate higher then 60 when i tryed the 8.04 a montha go i think
<bazhang> Dimitree: mostly intel stuff then? will likely face few worries then
<seancron> eboyjr: i'd listen to ibleed though.  do it only if you know what you are doing.  its worth some minor annoyance to avoid a huge system crash
<ManBlue> sure, how do I make a small partition to install ubuntu without erasing the whole hard drive
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu? It keeps telling me "no root file system is defined"
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: it seems to be the only site that doesn't work. Other sites work fine. I've just tested. Think I should fire them some email?
<Marfi> ManBlue, use gparted
<bazhang> manblue you are in the installer now?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: You need to designate a partition to be "/"
<Dimitree> bazhang dang it :) i specificly took all intel parts so i may not have troubles lol .__.
<ManBlue> yes, inside installer
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: most definitely
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Which partitioning option are you using?
<ubuntu> tony how do i register this name
<drivetrax> kool.. I just took out FireFox.. and put in seamonkey..
<adamsad1> is ssh login open by default?
<ManBlue> I have the Live CD inside and the install icon on the desktop
<bazhang> ManBlue: you want to resize the vista/xp partition is that right?
<eboyjr> seancron, Hmm... why would there be a huge system crash?
<ubuntu> tony?
<tonyyarusso> !register | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ibleed> adamsad1, no its not you can check what services are running in gnome system preferences
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Yours is already taken though, as you might expect.
<ManBlue> yes, resize, but seperate from the space Vista is using
<bazhang> haha
 * jackal is there a way to change the resolution for tty?????
<Dr_willis> jackal,  use the framebuffer, and you can set the console modes
<ManBlue> vista already divided into a 100GB and 12 GB drive for some reason
<Mattevt> I use an dual monitors (my laptop and an external monitor) at home. How can I get ubuntu to recognize when I'm not using dual monitors.
<eboyjr> Hey guys, what's new in 8.04??
<ubuntu> tony how do i register
<bazhang> manblue you should type first three letters of my nickname (baz) then hit tab and it will highlight my name making it easy for me to follow
<Dimitree> bazhang any idea where i can find out the differances betwean Mac OSX and Linux ? o-o trying to figure out if OSX will work better on my pc
<diieggo> i need help for install ragnarok using wine or cedega
<Mattevt> sorry I worded that poorly
<jackal> how do i uhow do i use the framebuffer?
<seancron> eboyjr: if you mistype a command you can seriously injure your system
<drivetrax> Mattevt,  -- think, Sessions
<ManBlue> bazhang
<eboyjr> seancron, Okay.
<ManBlue> bazhang gottcha
<jackal> how do i use framebuffer?
<bazhang> Dimitree: no idea about that--sounds difficult to do if you dont buy a mac though
<Mattevt> I'm sorry? I'm new to linux, as of yesterday
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to register my name?
<adamsad1> ibleed: thanks
<DBautell> ubuntu `/msg nickserv help`
<drivetrax> ubuntu,  -- too late now, it is taken
<bazhang> ManBlue: the resize device will take care of that--just be sure to back up important data (as always) when doing something like this
<ibleed> seancron it sure is nice of you to see to it he understands that
<jackal> Dr... how do i use the framebuffer?
<xpoint> ubuntu, see freenode.net homepage
<bazhang> ubuntu read the link given to you
<eboyjr> Whats new in Hardy?
<[T]an3> my network dropped just after i asked my question... so i did not see if there were any replies... sorry to have to re-ask.
<drivetrax> bazhang,  thanks for setting me up with Ubuntu.. it's great.  A great big tweak
<ManBlue> bazhang alright
<x1250> eboyjr: no one is going to answer that...
<[T]an3> when i am running in a single desktop mode my compiz stuff works perfect.
<Dr_willis> jackal,  the menu.lst has kernel options to enable various modes for the framebuffer, ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5         The vga= sets the default res. I think the framebuffer may be disabled by default under hardy. Once you have the framebuffer enabled you can use the fbset and other commands to tweak it on the fly
<eboyjr> x1250, lol
<[T]an3> however when running in dual screen mode it does not.
<bazhang> www.fsckin.com has the details (in Easy English) eboyjr
<tinin> x1250 you did
<[T]an3> any ideas?
<[T]an3> i am using aticonfig for my desktop setup
<Mattevt> OK, I'll slightly reword it. I need ubuntu to recognize when I'm unplugged from the external monitor. I'm new to Linux as of yesterday so as detailed instructions would be helpful.
<x1250> I did repond, but I did not answer his question tinin :P
<ubuntu> register ttt
<shadowblade> Hello, I'm trying to get my broadcom wireless working on my dell e1505 laptop. I installed the b43 drivers from linuxwireless.com and now its like my wireless card doesn't exist. So I uninstalled those drivers and still nothing. The status light on my laptop is not lit and the fn shortcut for turning it on and off does nothing. Any ideas?
<bazhang> ManBlue: if you have any issues we can help you out-->tried to ask more explicit questions if you can though
<Fishscene> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bazhang> !yay | drivetrax
<ubottu> drivetrax: Glad you made it! :-)
<seancron> ibleed: its a good lesson.  otherwise we're back to the problems we have with windows :P
<draeath> Firefox 3 is putting all kinds of crap up on the screen while I type a URL. Looks like suggestions etc. How do I disable that?
<drivetrax>  yay /Root
<DBautell> that crap's the best
<[T]an3> ﻿x1250: was that in response to me?
<IntangibleLiquid> draeath: I think its a cool feature
<bazhang> ubottu has gained weight (an extra t) ;]
<ubottu> bazhang: Error: Spurious "]".  You may want to quote your arguments with double quotes in order to prevent extra brackets from being evaluated as nested commands.
<seancron> draeath: i don't know off the top of my head but there is probably something in about:config
<drivetrax> fat bot
<draeath> IntangibleLiquid: I don't. It's holding my hand and I want it to stop.
<draeath> seancron: looking through browser.* right now
<egc> are there instructions on determing what the correct DPI (dots per inch) setting is for a particular resolution?
<John_S> shadowblade: I think you need to install the fwcutter software if you have a BCM43xx chipset. What do you have?
<x1250> eboyjr: this can help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<drivetrax> lol
<x1250> [T]an3: nope
<eboyjr> Thanks
<dorwardv> how do i test my sound capture device using sound preferences
<shadowblade> John_S: I tried that after I tried the b43 driver and had no change
<shadowblade> John_S: I get the feeling those drivers broke something :(
<Mattevt> When I startup my laptop, and I'm not using dual monitors. The resolution is weird and I have to change the resolution, but the desktop still looks off.
<tmapj> f
<shadowblade> John_S: its a broadcom 4311, by the way
<Dimitree> i am doomed to use windows :( /cry /cry /cry
<draeath> found it...
<ManBlue> bazhang, It will only let create a new partition size as low as 43.1GB
<John_S> shadowblade: Did you enable the driver under System > Admin > Restricted Drivers Manager (or Hardware Manager)
<bazhang> draeath: where was it
<shadowblade> John_S: yes
<draeath> browser.urlbar.maxRichResults
<[T]an3> anyone know what makes the compiz features not show up after running aticonfig --dtop=horizontal overlay-on=1?
<fde> shadowblade: Do you have b43_fwcutter installed alongside b43?
<[T]an3> works after doing aticonfig --dtop=single, just not the other
<ibleed> Dimitree, there is nothing major that you can't learn easily with ubuntu to get a working system up and running
<shadowblade> fde: I don't think I ever did
<draeath> bazhang: set that to 0 and it stops. alternatively it looks like you could just decrease the amount of stuff that comes up.
<shadowpool> I accidentally ran "sudo m-a -t a-i" without any other arguments.  Does anyone know what this does?  It install a whole bunch of stuff. . .   :-/
<draeath> bazhang: it doesn't disable autocomplete from history though, which is also fine
<bazhang> ManBlue: that should be more than enough-->you need more than that you can always go back and resize from vista
<tmapj> msg nickserv register wdwdwd
<fde> shadowblade: It's required, it is the firmware bits for the wireless...
<drivetrax> [T]an3,  have you asked in #compiz-fusion?
<bazhang> thanks draeath
<grayKot> how to configure placement of panels per desktop. i want up & bottom panels on 1st desktop and no panels on 2n d.
<shadowblade> John_S: When the device was showing up, it got no results from iwlist scanning, even though I know the network is working
<Dimitree> ibleed i use alot of multimedia .___. and its eather not available on ubuntu, or it doesn't work ._.
<bazhang> tmapj: better to use a / before the /msg
<tmapj> how do i choose a password
<DBautell> and pick a better pwd
<RequinB4> shadowblade: bcm4206?
<draeath> bazhang: set it to -1 and it works like before but puts more on the screen. -1 is probably what yo uwant
<bazhang> tmapj: you might want to do that in server window as well
<RequinB4> 43
<schitzo> Hello
<shadowpool> Hi
<[T]an3> ﻿drivetrax: thank you, no. I did not know about the channel. Headed there now
<John_S> shadowblade: Do what fde said and what I mentioned earlier--install the b43 fwcutter software--that should work.
<tmapj> ok how do i choose a pasword???
<schitzo> I'll think about it
<DBautell> like you just did, tmapj, but start with a /
<Mattevt> How can I get Hardy to recognize that I'm not using dual monitors?
<bazhang> draeath: oh yeah that is it cheers
<draeath> now to make it just stop completely...
<DBautell> tmapj, /msg nickserv register pwd
<draeath> i dont want ANYTHING popping up while I type
<fde> John_S: I didn't see you mention it, sorry... don't want to step on your toes if you're following along  :)
<tmapj> it keeps telling me the nickname tmapj is already registered
<shadowblade> John_S: thats installed right now
<tmapj> it keeps telling me the nickname tmapj is already registered
<John_S> fde: No problem. If you have other ideas for him please share. :)
<dorwardv> hello can anyone help me, test my microphone using the sound preferences?
<bazhang> tmapj: now you need to identify  /msg nickserv identify (your pass here)
<drivetrax> tmapj,  /msg nickserv identify (passwordhere)
<shadowpool> Does anyone know what "m-a a-i" does?
<egc> hardy heron is the most awesomest
<John_S> shadowblade: You may have to use ndiswrapper then.
<RequinB4> John_S - i can duplicate the problem
<bazhang> shadowpool: compiles something
<tmapj> now its telling me "You have already identified"
<shadowblade> John_S: I've got the driver installed from dell in the 'Windows Wireless Drivers' (which I thought was like a gui for ndiswrapper)
<John_S> RequinB4: You are having the same problem as shadowblade?
<fde> John_S: That should be all he needs once he's configured NetworkManager correctly... shadowpool: have you gone into System > Administration > Network and ensured all settings are correct?
<DBautell> then you win, tmapj
<shadowpool> I accidentally ran that and it downloaded and installed a whole bunch of stuff.  o.0
<Mattevt> How can I get Hardy to realize I'm not using dual monitors, so my desktop is normal.
<tmapj> is tony still here
<ManBlue> my wife just told me I can do the whole hard drive, should make things easier right? :)
<bazhang> tmapj: now you can pm others
<fde> shadowpool: Remove that and use 'ndisgtk' instead
<drivetrax> yer wife?
<bazhang> tmapj: after asking them of course
<tmapj> can someone help me install ubuntu
<ManBlue> hahaha
<Scientus> is there any merge command for general folders????? --- like merging two home directories
<ManBlue> yes
<John_S> fde: shadowblade said he couldn't even do a iwlist scan though, so setting Network manager isn't going to help I think.
<fde> shadowpool: I really recommend you try harder first to get it working the Linux way though  :)
<drivetrax> lool
<shadowblade> John_S: System > Admin > Network doesnt even show my wireless device now
<tmapj> i dont know what a root file system is nor how to choose it
<seancron> ManBlue: sure...the more Ubuntu the better :P
<RequinB4> John_S - probably not the same card, i have installed a driver but it  is the wrong one for my rev, so i cant connect to the networks i see
<tmapj> can anyone help?
<ManBlue> I agree, pulling the trigger......... now
<fde> tmapj: /msg me with any questions if you'd like slower moving help...
<ibleed> tmapj, the root filesystem is referenced as /
<Simonf1> bazhang: if you are still here, Thank you soo much. It worked
<drivetrax> Man_of_Wax,  Unetbootin.. google on it..
<bazhang> Simonf1: great to hear; nice going ;]
<John_S> shadowblade: So you have the driver installed via ndiswrapper?
<drivetrax> uh.. ManBlue  -- google on Unetbootin.
<shadowpool> fde:  I'm just wondering if I broke something.  I restarted and everything seems to work.  I think it might have installed a whole bunch of modules I don't need--I'm not sure.
<skinnymg1> hey guys hows it going
<Scientus> tmapj in linux the filesystem is independent of hardware
<gambler> hi, i am a fedora user i plan to trial ubuntu now. i am a kde user and i use samba/vnc/httpd extensively in my home network. should I download ubuntu or kubuntu and desktop or server edition??
<gambler> I would also like to check out the new gnome desktop
<Simonf1> bazhang: "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" that's all it took.
<Scientus> a partition can be mounted anywhere, even more than one time
<bazhang> drivetrax: the unetbootin link is in ubuntuforums (!wubi) link
<RequinB4> Simonf1 - you assume an internet connection
<seancron> create two cds gambler, one Kubuntu one Ubuntu as see which you like better
<seancron> *and
<ibleed> gambler, if your sold on kde then kubuntu would be appropriate.  you can use the same /home folder if you like so you dont lose anything
<drivetrax> yay!
<Simonf1> ﻿RequinB4: yes, I did not find a way to do it without
<fde> shadowpool: you can just apt-get remove --purge whatever you got from Dell...
<godlygeek> gambler: xubuntu++  :)
<ibleed> gambler, sorry didn't see that you can try both out by going with either cd and doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gambler> so do I download desktop or server edition
<bazhang> gambler: desktop can easily add LAMP later gnome and kde are both very nice here
<amitava_> hello
<seancron> desktop most likely gambler
<ibleed> desktop would be ok for your needs i think gambler
<godlygeek> gambler: ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu doesn't matter much - try them all, see which you like.
<Mattevt> I have dual monitors set up. When I do. The task bar is set up correctly with (Applications Places System) lined up on the top left. When I turned off the computer and unplugged the external monitor, the resolution was still in dual mode. I changed the resolution to fit the single screen but now (apps places system) is lined up on the left...and the items on the task bar are all in different places.
<shadowpool> fde: Dell?
<gambler> ok cheers
<godlygeek> gambler: but, use desktop and add the stuff you need.
<amitava_> i am a new ubuntu user
<godlygeek> gambler: easier than using server and removing the stuff you don't.
<John_S> RequinB4: Do you have the b43-fwcutter software installed? Just curious.
<seancron> gambler: the beauty of Linux in general: there's so much to choose from
<amitava_> I need some help to access video chat from yahoo
<bandyo> Hi all I am a noobi
<skinnymg1> and he can also try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: I've added mediubuntu, what should I do next?
<bazhang> amitava_: which apps have you tried
<charles|64> hey guys does anyone else have a problem with the amarok multimedia buttons script not staying on when you restart amarok?
<godlygeek> skinnymg1: will that work from a livecd?
<phoenix180> is there a work around for a possibly corrupt C partition? I wanted to install hardy over the C partition, but as I get close to end, I received an error message stating that there was an error with my hard drive or disk drive.  Additional information: I was using the guided partition setup
<Simonf1> ﻿bandyo: do you have a question?
<skinnymg1> yeah you can do it on a live cd
<seancron> godlygeek: i would think it would just install it to ram
<gambler> seancron, the beauty and the beast...i think there is such a thing as too much choice
<mohamed_> is it possible to remove all evolution packages or is part fromubuntu ?
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: for the win32codecs? you can just install that one package if you dont want their repos
<amitava_> I tryed pdgin
<seancron> gambler: amen
<chubs730> do you have a question bandyo?
<belor1> My GDM login screen wont center please help
<belor1> i also cannot see the fll login screen
<ibleed> phoenix180, it sounds like your hard drive is possibly failing
<Mattevt> am I invisible :P
<phoenix180> it's my first time mucking around with any partitions, so if I wanted to do it manually I really wouldn't know where to start except select "ext3"-->is that correct?
<bazhang> we can see you Mattevt
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  -- did you burn the CD
<seancron> Mattevt: I can see your smiley...so no
<phoenix180> yes I did
<charles|64> hey guys does anyone else have a problem with the amarok multimedia buttons script not staying on when you restart amarok?
<John_S> shadowblade: Do you have the driver installed with ndiswrapper? Type "ndiswrapper -l" at the command line...
<phoenix180> I burnt it this afternoon
<amitava_> thanks bazhang
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  did you check the cd.. was it finalized and closed..
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: thanks :)
<amitava_> how can I use yahoo chat?
<skinnymg1> Mattevt whats up
<RequinB4> John_S: i have tried manually installing the compiled package from the repos, to no avail - i tried this fix - http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=738216 - but realized i am rev 3 and therefore using the wrong driver, so I've go the same problem as Rolcol
<phoenix180> using Nero, it said burning process has been completed
<IntangibleLiquid> amitava_: pidgin
<Mattevt> I need ubuntu to recognize when I'm not using dual monitors
<drivetrax> kk.. burn at once.. yeah
<bazhang> amitava_: does pidgin not work? what about others? which have you tried--not sure about yahoo video chat (never tried it)
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  is C empty now
<Simonf1> ﻿amitava_: try meebo if you don't mind web-based chat
<bazhang> Mattevt: you have clone monitors checked?
<ibleed> phoenix180, if your going to do the whole drive and want a ok partitioning scheme for stating off you could do 2x memory for swap, 15gb for / and the rest on /home and if you reinstalled you'd not format your /home to keep your data
<fde> shadowpool: Sorry for the delay, yes, you said you got something from Dell which you thought was a GUI for ndiswrapper... if it had deps, I assume it was a .deb ?
<skinnymg1> can anyone help me find a driver for my webcam
<phoenix180> I'm not sure..all it says is 162.3gb for C and for d: 38889gb
<shadowpool> fde:  I think you've got me confused with shadowblade :(
<Mattevt> I was using twin view
<bazhang> skinnymg1: is it in the webcam list?
<John_S> RequinB4: OK sorry to hear that didn't work for you, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<ibleed> phoenix180, you ought to be sure if you dont want to lose any data.  be sure to backup important stuff first
<skinnymg1> webcam list?
<bazhang> !webcam | skinnymg1 check here first
<ubottu> skinnymg1 check here first: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fde> shadowpool: Would appear so... my apologies.
<Onyx> let me be the first to say that uninstalling nvidia drivers manually is a pain in the ass.
<phoenix180> for this PC it's ok-I want to completely write over windows
<RequinB4> John_S thats not the issue
<shadowblade_> John_S: sorry, lost my connection for some reason
<Mattevt> it sees that no monitor is connected but the resolution is skewed when I turn on the computer, and when I adjust the resolution the buttons on the taskbar are skewed and Apps places System are on the right instead of the left
<red22> i want to change my theme... everything. icons, menu colors, backgrounds, login, .. is there a single file/thingy that packages all those things so i can just double click it and have it all applied? (or as close to simple as possible?)
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  OMG.. well C.. You might not want to partition .. you could resize C, and install Ubuntu on it.. or, seperately onto D.. depends what you got on that drive
<phoenix180> the only concern I have is for the tv tuner
<seancron> phoenix180: who doesn't :P
<shadowblade_> John_S: I followed the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760568 and i've still got nothin
<ibleed> phoenix you can nuke them and do what i said to have a good working partitioning scheme that you might thank me for later :)
<Simonf1> ﻿red22: search google for something like that
<phoenix180> saving the data?
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade_: do you have an internet connection>
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  i might ask what TV tuner you got there
<bazhang> red22: this is for hardy?
<t3rm1n4l> j #pitivi
<drivetrax> cas like 7.10 and ati cards are iffy
<phoenix180> no clue-it came with the PC
<shadowblade_> Simonfl: wired, yes
<orgain> hi there
<red22> Simonf1: i see some sites that have backgrounds and things individually, but i'm not finding a all-in-one package
<red22> bazhang: 8.04
<phoenix180> sony pcv-w600g
<arvind_khadri> is hardy all right with EXT3??
<fde> arvind_khadri: I'd think so... it's the default file system  ;)
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade_: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<skinnymg1> no its not on the list
<orgain> arvind_khadri,  shure why not?
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade_: then restart
<bazhang> red22 dl the themes you want into a folder then install new themes (from appearnaces) chose from that folder
<shadowblade_> Simonfl: already installed
<arvind_khadri> fde, the mailing lists show that there is some kinda bug with that
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  most people use ext4
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  most people use ext3 i mean. :)
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade_: and you restarted?
<shadowblade_> Simonfl: yep, a few times
<skinnymg1> it works in cheese but i cant get it to work with my stream
<bazhang> red22: you can get themes from a nubmer of places--> gnome-look.org is one
<fde> arvind_khadri: Ubuntu is used by (tens of) millions, and almost all use ext3... I think it'll be fine!
<phoenix180> I have saved the data from it before-I had to keep reinstalling windows on it before using that system restore option
<Simonf1> shadowblade_: 1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 2. Change “blacklist bcm43xx” to “#blacklist bcm43xx” 3. Restart. You should get a restricted driver message. 4. Enable restricted drive. 5. Restart and you are good to go
<RequinB4> Simonf1 - ANY thoughts for getting it done without internet
<sparr> why the hell does my dist-upgrade fail, but it can continue when i re-run it?
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, i too do :) am doing upgrade now,was checking mails and saw lots of ppl having trouble and having to re-install
<phoenix180> geez-louise I have been fighting with this since this morning
<Simonf1> ﻿RequinB4: see last messege
<bazhang> red22 /msg ubottu themes for more links
<Dr_willis> arvind_khadri,  im having issues with 'other' things. :)
<red22> bazhang: hold on i will try on and see if it has all the changes i'm looking for ty :) i'll get back to you.
<bazhang> red22 no worries ;]
<arvind_khadri> Dr_willis, :)
<Mattevt> so no one has had a problem when switching from dual to single monitor
<shadowblade_> Simonfl: Ok, restarting
<John_S> Simonf1: It seems like shadowblade might still have problems because his driver is all ready installed via ndiswrapper--he needs to disable that to follow your procedure--don't you think?
<bazhang> sparr: it is timing out? what is the exact issue please
<RequinB4> Simon - OK, and for enable restricted drive i should just manually install the firmware (assuming it needs a download)
<phoenix180> ok is it possible to start a new partition and then sort of adjust it or tweak it to have most of the space in the newly created partition?
<arooni> please someone tell me how to get a tftp server up and running on ubuntu?  please someone tell me how to get a tftp server up and running on ubuntu?
<sparr> bazhang: it fails because a package install/upgrade fails
<eboyjr> Should I install Hardy now?
<eboyjr> its alpha though
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: ? hardy isn't alpha
<RequinB4> eboyjr: Hardy is post-release
<Simonf1> ﻿John_S: I did what he did and it worked, only problem is I did 3 things at once without restarting so I'm not sure which one worked
<bazhang> eboyjr: may want to wait depending on if you have laptop or desktop
<eboyjr> Ohhhh..... Who wants to update Wikipedia for me? :)
<eboyjr> bazhang, desktop
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: you're not usign ppc are you?.. i guess that might still be alpha
<eboyjr> Wikipedia says hardy is alphs
<John_S> Simonf1: So your driver is installed with ndiswrapper too?
<bazhang> eboyjr: best bet is to run livecd first
<techqbert> hey guys, if I used a script to tarball ~/ and than rsync, would rsync just update the .zip on the backup disk with w.e binary values are new
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak, I dunno what ppc is :(
<TalibJayid> hi
<RequinB4> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TalibJayid> anyone using a soundblaster x-fi in linux?
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: mac hardware
<Simonf1> ﻿John_S: oh, ndiswrapper, sorry. I tried that and failed
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak, Nope: Dell
<eboyjr> piece of crapola
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: ok, then its final release, has been a few days
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak, Okay, thanks
<rockysynergy> Hey can any of you how to "run gdb
<rockysynergy> first, and then run inkscape from within gdb"
<eboyjr> bazhang, Why's that? and not through the Update Manager?
<nowimproved> this is the second time this happened to me , and i dont know what to do , it is at the end of the install and asks to insert a different disc durring it trying to install grub
<shadowblade> Simonf1: Ok...I did that, but didn't get the restricted drivers window, so I checked it and the broadcom driver isnt listed there anymore
<John_S> Simonf1: I think shadowblade having his driver installed via ndiswrapper, and then also trying to use the restricted driver instead, could be a problem.
<RequinB4> Everyone seems to be saying ndiswrapper fails with the Broadom43 issue
<Judeglass> odd.
<Zackymc_k> does anyone have a problem with vista blue screening after ubuntu install? it boots after force shutting it down but takes forever to get working... Any ideas???
<bazhang> eboyjr: well if you are ready for possible bugs-->what video card nvidia or ati
<Squa7ch> in 8.04, how would I get to the Shared Folders settings like in 7.10, System>Administration>Shared Folders, where would that be in 8.04?
<shadowblade> John_S: The restricted driver isn't listed anymore, and its still not working
<eboyjr> bazhang, ati (really, really old)
<eboyjr> bazhang, rage 128 pro
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: look here http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<eboyjr> or something
<Judeglass> found after much searchign that for the ipw2200 driver in Hardy Heron: rmmod ipw2200 then modprobe ipw2200 brings it back up fully functional
<Simonf1> shadowblade: ﻿John_S had another idea too
<shadowblade> Simonf1: I did that once before and that made my wireless device disappear...it was listed before that, but it just wasn't picking up any networks when I know mines working
<nowimproved> it says please insert the disc labled ubuntu bleh bleh and i cant even open the drive for one
<Judeglass> while it appears to be working automatically
<bazhang> eboyjr: well if you have sufficient ram and willing to deal with some outstanding bugs may be worht it; if gutsy is good fro you now may want to hold off
<Judeglass> it doesn't quite
<RequinB4> John_S shadowblade Simonf1 - The restricted drivers manager suggests not using bcm43xx
<AlabamaHit> what does  The composite extension is not available mean. It tells me that when i try to enable the Extras in Visual Effects.
<bazhang> nowimproved: disable the cd as repo source in synaptic
<eboyjr> bazhang, I dont have any ram ;) ( 512 MB ) .... I'll make a CD... I need one anyway :)
<eboyjr> bazhang, Thanks
<Simonf1> ﻿RequinB4: what do you mean? If it is the only thing we have...
<sparr> how can i switch from mythbuntu to ubuntu or kubuntu splash screens?
<bazhang> no worries eboyjr ;]
<RequinB4> John_S shadowblade Simonf1 - b43-fwcutter_011-1_i386.deb
<Squa7ch> in 8.04, how would I get to the Shared Folders settings like in 7.10, System>Administration>Shared Folders, where would that be in 8.04?
<nowimproved> bazhang, so i have to start over again?
<jmknsd> HUZZAH! wireless on my laptop with HH!
 * jmknsd dances.
<ehc> when I start ubuntu there is no sound working, I just have to reset alsa and it will start working. Why could this be? Is there I way I can change this?
<RequinB4> John_S shadowblade Simonf1 - is the file that W failed to get when trying to install via the manager
<nowimproved> bazhang, i am using the alternative installer disc
<shadowblade> RequinB4: whats that and/or where is it?
<John_S> RequinB4: Where does the restricted driver manager say it does not recommend bcm43xx?
<Mattevt> okay in "Monitor Resolution Settings" I de-select "Clone Screens" hit apply, then close. but when I go back into Resolution Settings, clone screens is checked again.
<bazhang> nowimproved: not at all-->just go into synaptic and is this already installed?
<[T]an3> what is the gui for compiz?
<[T]an3> where can i adjust settings?
<bazhang> ccsm [T]an3
<[T]an3> ahhh thats right, thanks
<nowimproved> bazhang, i am running the installer for a fresh install and this message comes up when installing grub and i cant take the installer disc out right now anyway
<jonas3d> is there a way to clear out packages that have failed to install but apt-get keeps trying to reinstall when running dpkg reconfigure -a ?
<Dimitree> ok ill try OSx .__.
<bazhang> ehc in sound preferences change from autodetect to alsa
<nowimproved> it is right at the end of the install process
<drivetrax> [T]an3,  - i get at it by right clicking the desktop.. and looking at them
<nowimproved> it wont let me do anything i cant continue and finish the install
<RequinB4> John_S shadowblade Simonf1 - Not blacklisted, just suggests the fwcutter of a different driver (b43 fwcutter).  PATH = archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/b43-fwcuttr_011-1_i386.deb  I assume everyone has i386
<bazhang> nowimproved: does it stop? can you ignore the message?
<skinnymg1> so theres no way to get my cam working if its not on the list
<skinnymg1> yes
<RequinB4> John_S shadowblade Simonf1 - this is the error W gives when trying to let hardware drivers automatically install what was needed w/o a internet conneciton
<bazhang> hangon skinnymg1
<shadowblade> RequinB4: that link is 404
<Simonf1> im using b43 fwcutter
<Farnaby> Anybody have any ideas why clicking on the azureus icon won't launch it?
<nowimproved> bazhang, i cant do anything
<John_S> shadowblade: I think if you want to use Simonf1's suggestion you need to uninstall the ndiswrapper driver--you can't use them both simultaneously.
<bazhang> http://www.linuxlove.org/2007/11/12/linux-webcam-microsoft-lifecam-nx-6000-on-ubuntu-and-fedora/ check this list skinnymg1
<Hoenikker> ok, i give up, i can't get the brother MFC 685 CW working ever since i got 8.04
<hamled> After upgrading to 8.04, while it appears that compiz is working (I get the wobbly windows and such), my previous settings have disappeared, and I can't seem to enable the emerald theme manager. When this happened in gutsy, there was an option in the preferences menu called "GL Desktop" that I guess would reload compiz, but that option is no longer available. How would I go about enabling the emerald themes and possibly getting my deskto
<shadowblade> John_S: how do I get the restricted driver back then?
<RequinB4> shadowblade - should be an e in cutter (not cuttr)
<bazhang> hamled: what about alt f2 emerald --replace
<n2diy> My flash card reader stopped responding, how can I restart it?
<bazhang> nowimproved: what disk is it asking for?
<sparr> wtf @ akiradnews install script popping up a GUI dialog?!?
<RAID> hey guys
<Zackymc_k> does anyone have a problem with vista blue screening after ubuntu install? it boots after force shutting it down but takes forever to get working... Any ideas???
<RAID> I cant seem to get Java work on Firefox 2 on Ubuntu
<jonas3d> ok i'll rephrase this... dpkg will not let me install anything with out reconfiguring but the reconfigure fails when it reaches the package that has failed.  Can I kill that package out from being reconfigured?
<eriqjaffe> Is there some trick to getting conky to recognize if Sonata is running or not?
<RequinB4> Simonf1 - as you know, b43 blacklists bcm43xx...  Maybe this is supposed to happen, i'm just jotting down notes
<bazhang> Zackymc_k: not really an ubuntu issue; not sure about vista problems here
<John_S> shadowblade: To remove ndiswrapper, I think all it might take is "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" and check there is no ndiswrapper listed in /etc/modules either.
<hamled> bazhang, thanks, that worked to get my themes back :) now I just need to figure out how to get the desktop settings I had, since they never seemed to work from the "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" app, I had to set them up in the GL desktop application
<LunaFreeState> Raid:  Install the restricted software package
<shadowblade> John_S: ok, restarting again
<RAID> ooh
<LunaFreeState> Raid:  It has java in it
<Zackymc_k> i will ask HP
<RAID> ok
<ibleed> RAID, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras often fixes that problem for people i think its sun-java6-bin and one other one i can't remember
<John_S> shadowblade: Did you make sure ndiswrapper isn't in the file /etc/modules?
<n2diy> How can I restart a hotswap device, like an SD card?
<nowimproved> bazhang, the ubuntu-8.04 which is how i am installing it and it is in the drive
<RAID> I ran across that package and downloaded it but then I did a complete removal at that moment, so I'm going to install it again
<jihsro> hey is it quicker to get ubuntu from a torrent or an ftp server?
<RequinB4> The b43 driver only works for Broadcom chipsets bcm4306 rev 4 and later I'm told - use bcm43xx driver and bcm43xx-fwcutter for bcm4306 rev 3 and earlier.
<Dr_willis> jihsro,  at this time the torrents are MUCH faster
<YouKnowMe> Is there anyway I can run FF 2.0 instead of the beta, until my fav extensions become compatible
<bazhang> nowimproved: and there was fail install package?
<RequinB4> I'm rev 3, so that's why
<bazhang> jihsro: torrents
<Dr_willis> YouKnowMe,  you can isntall ff2. Or you can use the 'nightly tester tools' extensioon for FF3 to force it to use the ff2 extensions
<bazhang> YouKnowMe: sure just install it
<RAID> direct download
<lowlux> how do i reset compiz fuse?
<nowimproved> bazhang, no fail that i know of , it is trying to do grub and i am prompted with this message and i thought it was a fluke , but i installed again and it happened again at the same part
<wookienz> hi.. i have istalled an ircd in /etc/ircd but want to make a link in etc/init.d/ so i can run restarts and stops etc rfom there... what is the command?
<shadowblade> John_S: Still doesn't work  :(
<fengyulu> Hi everybody!!!
<bazhang> lowlux you mean disable? alt f2 metacity --replace  then alt f2 compiz --replace
<John_S> shadowblade; Did you make sure ndiswrapper isn't in the file /etc/modules?
<gaspipe1> hey people
<bazhang> nowimproved: this is a fresh install or an upgrade?
<nowimproved> a fresh install bazhang
<lonran> a command to know what filesystem i am using?
<lowlux> i mean reset the compiz setting from when i frist installed it.
<bazhang> lonran: mount?
<phoenix180> would I have a better chance of installing 7.10 first and then trying to upgrade from there?
<shadowblade> John_S: sorry, what all do I need to do to remove ndiswrapper again? I think I might have forgotten something besides that
<egc> dudes
<LunaFreeState> Ionran: i think fdisk -l
<bazhang> lowlux not sure what that was
<egc> how to i use desktop cube?
<jazzydave> just got 804 running on inspiron 1525
<egc> i.e. key combo?
<bazhang> !cube | egc
<ubottu> egc: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<lonran> bazhang, thnks
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade, unplug the internet cord for a few secons, then try typing the name of the network you want to connect to. It took a while for it to work for me.
<egc> aww
<cybojanek> egc: Ctrl+alt and left click on the desktop
<nks_> Hello all !, Hey, i have a serious problem ! I'm able to play avi and mp4 files with totem dvd player., but, unable to play anything else ! I've done some of everything but nothing's appearing to work ! HELP PLEASE ANYONE -LOL-!
<LunaFreeState> egc: Alt + Ctl + arrow
<MacDaddy> hey 8.04 isnt seeing my graphics card, everything is really big, and i cant change the rez past 800x680
<John_S> shadowblade: Do a "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper" and check there is no ndiswrapper listed in /etc/modules either.
<shadowblade> Simonf1: the wireless device still isnt even showing up
<Simonf1> ﻿nks_: use VLC
<egc> thanks all, mine doesnt seem to work then
<drivetrax> super-E
<drivetrax> super-O
<weeman13221> anyone good with multiple OS networking like using ubuntu windows xp pro and OSX leopard on a network together sharing files
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: ok, that is odd, it showed up for me. I wonder if there is another problem also
<bazhang> nks_: what about vlc or other players
<LunaFreeState> egc: Try looking to see it the short cuts are on
<phoenix180> one more question: is it a terrible idea to delete the C partition?
<MacDaddy> nvm all
<pete___> lol
<bazhang> phoenix180: only if you are trying to dual boot ;]
<shadowblade> John_S: Ok, it was listed in /etc/modules, so I removed it
<nks_> I've tried VLC but was unable to get it to work ! Is there a code that i need to type in terminal?
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  - you got disk to install windows back on it?
<phoenix180> ohh I see
<sourgrape> only if you don't want to ever use windows again :)
<shadowblade> Simonf1: I think when i installed the b43 drivers, it broke something
<John_S> shadowblade: Great, now reboot again and we'll see where you're at.
<shadowblade> John_S: ok...
<drivetrax> phoenix180,  using the same disk manager.. (ie, installer boot loader) no problem
<RequinB4> Whoever is still working on broadcom - did it work in gutsy
<LadyNikon> so ..
<IntangibleLiquid> nks_: vlc works fine for me. try running it from the terminal to see what's wrong
<Simonf1> ﻿shadowblade: broke what?
<Gustov> sooo
<LadyNikon> i just updated my 7.10 and my graphics settings are gone.
<LadyNikon> my card is no longer detectable
<nowimproved> any ideas?
<nowimproved> wtf
<drivetrax> oooops
<weeman13221> MacDaddy: what graphics card u have?
<nowimproved> anyone know how i can umount the cdrom and eject -t
<n2diy> My flash card reader stopped responding, how can I restart it?
<LadyNikon> has there been any reports about the updates borking the system?
<itrebal> I've heard reports that the new version of Ubuntu is pretty unstable; is this an unsubstantiated localized issue? or are a lot of people having problems with it?
<nowimproved> anyone know how to umount the cdrom on the installer disc
<nks_> IntangibleLiquid - ok, i'll give it another try !
<itrebal> LadyNikon: amusing
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved: try left click menu?
<Dr_willis> itrebal,  im having issues in other areas. :(
<bazhang> itrebal: what issues are you having? or just want to chat/curious
<weeman13221> LadyNikon: i had the same thing updating to 8.04 just reinstall ur driver and ur fine, or use whatever update tool for the driver depending if its nvidia or ati
<nowimproved> not the live disc LunaFreeState the alternaive
<phoenix180> oh ok so I can delete it when I am at the manual partition screen? and then..create a brand new one? sorry for the lame questions..for the first time I really don't have a single clue
<Dr_willis> You cant eject the live cd while you are using it.
<Simonf1> shadowblade John_s: it's been nice, I gtg. Good luck.
<sourgrape> I upgraded a 5 year old laptop to the new version, it went really smoothly for the most part
<hummesse> hi. Im using compiz and i want the wobbly windows. I just think they are oo 'soft' so i want to adjust the so called "spring constant" but even when its maxed out (10.0) the windows are still too 'soft'. Does anyone know which configuration file i need to edit to set this manually?
<itrebal> bazhang: a friend of mine had an issue, and before upgradin gmy girlfriend's system, I'd like to make sure she's not going to be super pissed at it not working :)
<nowimproved> well wtf Dr_willis why does it ask for a media change then? wtf
<jmknsd> Dr_willis: my paperclip disagrees with you
<jmknsd> =p
<arlong> hi all
<drivetrax> upgrade.. don't keep no settings..
<John_S> Simonf1: OK, take care. :)
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved: look at /etc/fstab use sudo /etc/fstab
<arlong> how to change default player for certain file extension?
<itrebal> drivetrax: whats this
<itrebal> ?
<cak054_> this is a touch typing user
<nowimproved> lmao this is bull
<bazhang> itrebal: best to stick with gutsy if it is working well for you then-->no guarantees given in these parts ;]
 * LadyNikon sighs
<LadyNikon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<drivetrax> itrebal,  -- upgrade vs. update..
<arlong> i'm using Hardy Heron
<arlong> how to change default player for certain file extension?
<cak054_> and i think x chat is the ...... bomb
<IndyGunFreak> arlong: right click the file/properties/open with tab
<itrebal> alright bazhang, I'll hold off for a few weeks :P I was looking forward to a few of the fixes, too :P
<bazhang> arlong: right click properties open with
<weeman13221> LadyNikon: go into a terminal and type sudo nvidia-installer --update
<shadowblade> John_S: still nothing
<weeman13221> LadyNikon: if not go to nvidia's website get the driver and follow their instructions
<n2diy> arlong: System>Prefrences?
<coagent> Hey, can anyone help me with this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218126 Is it fixed in the current Hardy?
<fengyulu> ??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218126 in linux "xen guest  kernel bug:  'kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/debian/build/custom-source-xen/drivers/xen/netfront/netfront.c:785'" [Medium,Fix committed]
<arlong> ok, thank you
<arlong> i just install ubuntu hardy on this PC
<bazhang> !cn | fengyulu
<ubottu> fengyulu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<fengyulu> how can i format the hardware?
<John_S> shadowblade: OK, so is your restricted driver enabled in System > Admin > Restricted Drivers Manager?
<n2diy> My flash card reader stopped responding, how can I restart it?
<nowimproved> hey LunaFreeState what should i look for in fstab , it has no cdrom in it , remember i am on the installer disc so ...   i just need to know where the cdrom is in /dev , anyone know anything at all in here?
<LadyNikon> weeman13221: i thought there was the *official* way of doing it
<bazhang> fengyulu: for dual boot or only ubuntu
<shadowblade> John_S: its not there - I think b43 got rid of it
<david_-_-> maco you there?
<n2diy> nowimproved: look in /media?
<maco> david_-_-: im doing homework
<sourgrape> Lady, official to whom?
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved: wait a minute you want to eject the live cd while using it?
<rockysynergy> Can any of you tell me what is the command I can use to record all of my terminal output into a file?
<John_S> shadowblade: And do you see Wireless Connection listed System > Admin > Network?
<Bricker> could someone help me please:  after connecting my LCD monitor and activating twinview, some of my text is HUGE (for example, log on user/password, and some text in firefox/epiphany)
<david_-_-> maco:  ah ok just real quik lol yes wine does work with 64bit sorry i was afk  for while.
<weeman13221> LadyNikon, depends on ur video card cause with mine there arent and restricted drivers in ubuntu for my card
<shadowblade> John_S: nope :(
<LadyNikon> weeman13221: well the restricted driver is not in use for some weird reason
<phoenix180> say I think a part of ubuntu did actually install because now while trying to install from 7.10 the total amount of space has shrunk a bit. It went from 162.3gb to 151.3gb.  *sigh* I'm going to keep trying
<weeman13221> LadyNikon: other than that just go through nvidias site
<hamled> Ok, so it appears that while compiz is working and all that, none of the settings from CompizConfig are actually put into effect. I can disable "wobbly windows" for instance and it still has wobbly windows on the desktop
<LadyNikon> how do i turn it on
<nowimproved> LunaFreeState, that is the plan , seeing how it is asking for a media change?
<weeman13221> LadyNikon: what type of card are u using
<John_S> shadowblade: Is wlan0 listed in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<simone> I run hardy and my panels completely disappeared after I restarted in GNOME
<simone> How do I get my panels back?
<simone> What I can do is very limited.
<Bricker> in fact, text is so huge that i can't access google to search for an answer
<bazhang> hamled: you need to go into appearances and set to none
<nowimproved> so hopefully if i eject it and put it back in it will fix it i dont know LunaFreeState i have never seen anything like this
<bazhang> !resetpanels | simone
<ubottu> simone: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<maco> hamled: check that your system -> pref -> appearance -> desktop effects is set to "custom"
<anoble> hello can someone help, i think my Nvidia Driver is corrupt
<saxofoner> anoble: uninstall the package and reinstall
<shadowblade> John_S: nope, it says 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
<DefineKThyne> Firefox won't play videos, either with Totem or VLC plugins, any ideas?
<anoble> how?
<hamled> maco, oh, hmm 'custom' wasnt' there before, but I guess it is now?
<Bricker> saxofoner: help me!
<saxofoner> yes Bricker?
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved:  that does sound strange, i installed from a flash drive, maybe that is an option for you?
<John_S> bazhang: Do you have experience with a Broadcom BCM4311 chipset wireless card? I think I heard some say earlier you've got a broadcom card yourself.
<firedice> Good evening everyone....first time here
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: firefox? is this flash?
<Bricker> saxofoner:  ﻿after connecting my LCD monitor and activating twinview, some of my text is HUGE (for example, log on user/password, and some text in firefox/epiphany)
<nowimproved> nope no option for me , my computer cant boot of a flash drive
<John_S> shadowblade: Hang on...
<bazhang> John_S: just a few link-->no actual card myself
<n2diy> firedice: fire away! ;)
<anoble> everything keeps on hanging, and it really seems to die
<saxofoner> heh, Bricker, do I just strike you as an expert?  I'll try to help though
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: not entirely sure, maybe WMV, but it was playing with Totem last night.
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved:  you checked the bios settings?
<shadowblade> John_S: ok, thanks for all your help, btw
<eubey> how do i block all wine applicatoins from accessing the internet?
<Bricker> saxofoner:  anyone who plays the sax has to be an expert :P
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved:  I had to change mine to do it
<Bricker> and thank you :)
<weeman13221> LadyNikon: what kinds of video card are u using?
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: well kind of important to know-->what site let me check
<simone> bazhang: I have no gnome-panel
<scurry7> anyone in here good with iptables???????????????
<DBautell> !ati > DBautell
<John_S> bazhang: Do you know of a working solution for shadowblade's problem? You probably haven't been following, but he has a BCM4311.
<firedice> anyone able to assist me in my quest to get vmware server correctly installed on this box?
<lesjohn> i'm trying to play a streaming mp3 with mplayer and it plays a second and then stops, then plays again, etc... anyone have any idea to improve the playback?  i've been able to get other formats fine
<scurry7> iptables anyone??????????????
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: give me a min
<bazhang> simone: folloiw the instructions I sent yu abot
<nowimproved> LunaFreeState, number one i am sure that i cant install of a flash drive , number 2 i dont have one handy, number 3 this is ridiculous, i should be able to install from a cd , number 4 this is like the 5th time i have attempted to install this bs and i am sick of it
<saxofoner> Bricker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583915&highlight=login+font+huge
<sourgrape> firedice - out of curiosity, did you check out Virtual Box?
<simone> bazhang: I did but I have NO gnome-panel package installed
<slackd00d> less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
<slackd00d> opps
<bazhang> !helpme | scurry7
<ubottu> scurry7: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<scurry7> im trying to do some masquerade
<LadyNikon> dang he left
<firedice> sourgrape - no i havent is it good?
<sourgrape> I prefer it over VM Server and it has a nice, neat DEB package to install
<ryan__> hi. was adjusting video in ubuntu 8.04, and restarted x11 to 'out-of-range' signal from the monitor.. have tried dpkg-configure and other methods.. i believe the xorg.conf to be broken, but i can't do an accurate hardware detect.. can anyone help with this.. thanks
<bazhang> simone: then install it
<LunaFreeState> nowimproved:  try reburning the cd or another cd drive if one is handy, another distro if not
<Bricker> saxofoner:  it's not just logon font.. and unfortunately, the text in that page is also huge
<bazhang> ryan__: try starting up in safe mode then down the res and load the appropriate drivers
<astro76> 88
<maco> scurry7: firestarter is a nice GUI for setting up iptables rules
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: if some wifi networks show up in my nm-applet, does it mean that my wireless card is working properly? I haven't tried to get online using my wireless card though because all of them are encrypted
<Shpoo2> If anyone remembers me coming in here trying to fix my computer freezing when playing video, I found the fix. It was all related to the bug when sound preferences are set to auto-detect. I set them all to alsa as suggested, and everything is fine. Hope that can help someone else.
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: that is a good sign ;]
<arooni> anyone know how to make tftp work on ubuntu?  i was trying: http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/ and http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch16_:_Telnet,_TFTP,_and_xinetd#Installing_The_TFTP_Server_Software with no luck :(
<sourgrape> firedice - what do you need to use VM Server for?  Just playing around?  Or do you have VMs already set up?
<nowimproved> lmao LunaFreeState i dont think that will do any good, and another disto is probably the way to go, the ubuntu community knows nothing
<jpastore> hi, I just upgraded to 8.04 and my wifi stopped working...I was using wicd to manage my wifi. any ideas on wha tI can do to bring this back?
<bazhang> thanks Shpoo2
<scurry7> maco thanks i have tryed that......(im having trouble with iptables telling it not to ﻿masquerade multiple subnets
<aib> is famd, the File Alteration Monitor daemon, installed by default on ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> ok so.. under the restricted drivers.. I have nvidia .. but in status it says "not in use"
<maco> Bricker: check your DPI in system -> preferences -> appearances -> font -> details
<John_S> shadowblade: Did you follow simonf1's directions exactly about the restricted driver? Because if that didn't work with ndiswrapper uninstalled, then you may have no choice but to try and get ndiswrapper solution working.
<LadyNikon> how do I use it?
<garry> Does anyone know how to completely remove wine from your system?
<firedice> I like to set up 3 things ....WOW - 3ds max and photoshop
<astro76> garry: what's left, menu entries?
<maco> scurry7: oh.  firestarter's meant for simple things.  maybe guarddog? its more complicated and can do more complicated things...
<bazhang> garry: go into synaptic and check remove completely
<n2diy> !bugs | Shpoo2
<ubottu> Shpoo2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LunaFreeState> nowimpoved:  that is the spirit, blame some one else
<Shpoo2> bazhang: No, thank you and everyone else in here that has saved everyone's arse many a times. :-)
<ryan__> bazhang: (unregistered sorry)  down the resolution in xorg.conf?
<aib> could someone who has not expliticly installed famd run `ps -A | grep fam' and tell me if it's listed?
<shadowblade> John_S: I think all simonf1 told me was to restart and hope the box comes up
<scurry7> guarddog...i'll give it a try : thanks
<garry> astro76: Menu items yes, but when I click on the wine apps, it will still load the application like normal. Does that mean wine is still kicking around somewhere in there?
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang: where are you from?
<bazhang> ryan__: donw the res in monitors gui setting
<maco> aib: its not
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: Earth ;]
<garry> bazhang: I've done that :(
<IntangibleLiquid> lol
<aib> thanks
<anoble> can someone help 8.04 just keeps running the boot script then dies right after
<Shpoo2> n2diy: It's already been filed, that's where I got the fix from. I'm getting ready to add my scenario to it though. :-D
<Moridin333> I'm trying to install jinzora (a website to view media such as video and mp3s from a host) but when I try to run the install.php firefox tries to download the file instead on run it.  I have installed apache2 php5 mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql php5-gd.  any ideas?
<ryan__> bazhang: i can't get into a gui.. only command prompt
<kdorf> aib: No output for that command
<sourgrape> garry - have you tried sudo apt-get remove wine  ?
<aib> thanks, maco, kdorf
<bazhang> ryan__: try starting up in recovery mode
<n2diy> Shpoo2:  good job, thanks.
<garry> sourgrape: yep, lemme try it again though I forget what it tells me.
<Eric> That was pretty instant and unexpected
<Eric> Oopsie poopsie
<Bricker> going tot ry it
<bazhang> garry some of my wine stuff has hung around after I uninstalled wine--> you can hunt it down and manually removie it  if you wish
<sourgrape> garry -k, let me know what it says - I had some issues with WINE on 8.04 myself
<John_S> shadowblade: here was what simonf1 said earlier: 1. sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist 2. Change “blacklist bcm43xx” to “#blacklist bcm43xx” 3. Restart. You should get a restricted driver message. 4. Enable restricted drive. 5. Restart and you are good to go.   Did you do this exactly? That's what supposedly worked for him.
<Eric> The hell do i add an IRC server in Xchat?
<schnoowork> if i wanted to use hotmail/gmail/yahoo with my email client is it best to go thunderbird(what i previously used) or just go with evolution
<n2diy> My flash card reader stopped responding, how can I restart it?
<Shpoo2> n2diy: Gotta do my part to keep open source moving. :-)
<bazhang> schnoowork: depends on what you like better
<shadowblade> John_S: yea, I did that - the message never came up
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: yeah, wmv. it's not flash. i've got both Totem and VLC plugins for firefox and i just get a plain black screen with (no video) on it.
<sourgrape> Schnoo - personal opinion - thunderbird was better for me than evolution, but I dn't use the calender
<garry> bazhang: I'm not sure which files to remove and don't wanna dmg my system :( I'm a nub.
<firedice> sourgrape - virtual box runs apps and games?
<n2diy> Shpoo2:  Exactly!!!!
<ryan__> bazhang: i have..  it offers normal boot, command prompt, and fix xwindows.. my only option is the command prompt since normal boot sends my monitors to blank
<garry> sourgrape: I said it was removed, then I tested it with WoW and it would still load like normal
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: what is the link let me check
<sourgrape> firedice - really depends on the games.  I'd give the games a try in Crossover Office or Wine first
<fde> firedice: VirtualBox runs operating systems, which can run apps and games  :)
<david__--> et
<david__--> et
<firedice> wine does not work for me
<schnoowork> bazhang, i guess my question is can you set those up easily on evolution. For thunderbird i jsut needed a hotmail plugin.
<david__--> can someone help me install dreamweaver?
<sourgrape> firedice - but yes, it will run games
<bazhang> schnoowork: only used t-bird myself so best to ask the channel ;]
<sourgrape> schnoo - no idea - I use Tbird for gmail
<IntangibleLiquid> schnoowork: for email I prefer the online page though
 * PrivateVoid waves
<bazhang> david__--: have you checked appdb for that?
<SirBob1701> hey guys what package in ubuntu had the X11 headers?
<saxofoner> Bricker: just open your fonts settings, one of them should (or more) be set too hight
<John_S> shadowblade: Well, try adding "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" to the beginning of your /etc/network/interfaces file, with a few blank lines after it. That will at least enable us to select your wireless connection in Network manager I think.
<saxofoner> *high
<astro76> SirBob1701: xorg-dev I'd assume
<sourgrape> garry - that's odd.  If you run aptitude, filter by installed apps, then search WINE does something come up?
<SirBob1701> astro76: thank i'll try it
<ChoboMog> Hi...I've installed Hardy and have been having a little trouble setting up surround sound.  I have it working perfectly in almost every application which can use it (VLC, Firefox/Flash, etc), but I can't get it to work in either Rhythmbox or Amarok media players.  Does anyone know if there are any advanced settings which could fix this?
<astro76> SirBob1701: or xserver-xorg-dev
<gaspipe1> what would be the most thourough way of removing the app screenlets? I think i have an old one.
<gaspipe1> i would like to remove then re-install it fresh
<Bricker> saxofoner:  no, only happens after i connect my second monitor  (i'm going to disconnect it.. but b/c of my inefficient setup, it's a huge pain) brb
<sourgrape> garry - sorry, not aptitude... Synaptic ... need more scotch!
<surlyduff> hey..  my system crashed while upgrading from gutsy and now the Update Manager says to do a partial upgrade, but then tells me it can't.  any thoughts on what to do?
<ryan__> bazhang: i have started in recover mode..  it offers normal boot, command prompt, and fix xwindows.. my only option is the command prompt since normal boot sends my monitors to blank.. i tried dpkg-reconfigure and more from the command prompt.. nothing seems to recognize hardware i've been using in 7.10 and 8.04 for a while
<shadowblade> John_S: nope, its not there after adding that line
<saxofoner> Bricker: did you hook it up with nvidia-settings?
<bazhang> ChoboMog: have you apt-cache search amarok for any plugins?
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: http://s2.bgweiz.at/sebastian.rode/Neuer%20Ordner/Sound/Enter%20The%20Matrix.wmv
<david__--> bazhang:totally new to linux,so no i havent...and havent gotten time to learn it because of fixing the wireless problemsoper yet be
<garry> sourgrape: you're not the only one ^_^  it looks like WoW isn't opening up anymore
<John_S> shadowblade: OK, I think you need to reboot then.
<shadowblade> John_S: ok...
<garry> sourgrape: however, my .wine folder is still kickin around,  is it ok to simply delete it?
<SirBob1701> astro76: yup thanks
<o0Chris0o> I miss playing WoW, but when i play that...I have no life :(
<sourgrape> garry - yep, you can kill it safely
<nowimproved> yup that worked i had to go into console unmount the drive
<nowimproved> then remount it
<garry> sourgrape: ok, great.  So now, theoretically... I should be able to reinstall wine and it would have default settings?
<nowimproved> ridiculous
<sourgrape> garry - in theory, yeppers
<Shpoo2> o0Chris0o: Linux has saved my marriage due to not being able to play WoW.
<Shpoo2> :-D
<o0Chris0o> hehe
<o0Chris0o> its a addicting
<ChoboMog> bazhang:  What do you mean by apt-cache.  Sorry, I'm familliar with some things on Ubuntu, but Im still relatively new.
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: that is a drm'd wmv--some MS products likely could not play it
<foxhop> ﻿Shpooked: I doubt it.
<shadowblade> John_S: still not in the network manager
<HorizonXP> ﻿hey, I'm having trouble running Guild Wars. I can't type into the account info box, it seems to pass through to the Ubuntu desktop. Any ideas?
<Shpooked> foxhop: Doubt what?
<ChoboMog> bazhang:  Also, if it makes any difference, Audacious (another audio polayer for Linux) plays stereo mp3's etc in surround no problem
<bazhang> ChoboMog: if you open a terminal you can type apt-cache search keyword (mp3 for example) and then get a list of everything related to that
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: i was still playing wmvs last night though, the only thing i did that might've messed it up was uninstall the totem plugin and reinstall it.
<eubey> how do i block all wine applications from accessing the internet?
<slowlearner> hi i'm having this "undefined reference to `uuid_generate_time'" when compiling eventhough uuid-dev is installed.. anyone knows why?
<John_S> shadowblade: You sure "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" is in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Shpooked> Oh thanks, that reminds, my last question for the night: Is there a program that will allow you to edit wmv meta-tags?
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: aye, some wmv's will play-->that link gave no file at this url error
<shadowblade> John_S: yes, I put it right at the beginning with 3 blank lines after it
<DefineKThyne> bazhang:  alrighty then, i'll look around at some other stuff and see what i can dig up, you look like you've got your hands full here. thanks anyway
<phoenix180> under 7.10,  I'm on the Prepare disk space part of the installation: now instead of the two options(guided-use entire disk and manual), I now have three: guided-resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and used free space and underneath it says: New partition size:  __________51%(76.0GB)__________  now-do I continue using this method and what exactly does this all mean? does this mean that I am choosing(default) to use 51%
<bazhang> ChoboMog: perhaps in the short term stick with audactious (or whatever is best) til someone comes up with a way to do it otherwise
<shadowblade> John_S: All that shows up in the network manager is Wired Connection and Point to point connection (my laptop has a dial up modem)
<firedice> so is this were all noobs come for help?
<slackd00d> and the oldbs
<ethan961> firedice: somewhat, just don't call them noons or you well get called banned
<ChoboMog> bazhang:  Ok that's cool.  I guess it isn't urgent as long as most things work fine ^_^  I'll keep trying anything which comes to mind and post a solution on the forums if I find one
<leprasmurf> hey all, how can I downgrade to myth-frontend from Hardy.  I'm using knoppmyth as a backend and it's version .20 (incompatible with .21 that's installed with hardy)
<bazhang> thanks ChoboMog
<wisedude> Can someone walk me through setting up a static IP on my computer within my network?  I keep having problems trying - resulting in Ubuntu not identifying any networks
<dmsuperman> How do I determine which sound device I'm currently using? I'm trying to get VMWare to have sound, but it defaults to "/dev/dsp" and then says it can't connect to it, so I want to see if perhaps that's not my actual device
<firedice> I consier my self a noob...1 week old
<John_S> shadowblade: OK, I'm sorry because I don't think I can help you any more with your Broadcom chip card. I installed my card a bit differently with ndiswrapper than the way you probably will have to (if you end up taking that route), because you have to also disable the restricted BCM drivers. So if that link you sent me about doing that for your card didn't work, your best bet may be to post...
<John_S> ...at ubuntuforums.org with all your details. Or maybe someone else here can help. Good luck though. :)
<izak> Anyone got any advice on getting video drivers installed/working? Geforce 6800, had trouble in Gutsy but got it working with Envy, upgraded to Hardy, tried the new Envy, but no dice - low graphics mode every time
<douglas> Hi there
<douglas> I have Ubuntu 8.04 installed
<shadowblade> John_S: ok, thanks a lot anyway
<douglas> I use ipw3945 wireless drivers on Debian etc, what do I need?
<douglas> for ubuntu
<John_S> shadowblade: No problem. :)
<Judeglass> <eubey> how do i block all wine applications from accessing the internet?
<Judeglass> i am curious as well, is there an app to block outgoing connections by application
<Mattevt> I'm back to try again: What can I do about hardy keeping dual monitor settings, even when I'm unplugged from the second monitor?
<John_S> wisedude: You can't do it from System > Admin > Network?
<Judeglass> similar to little snitch in OS X
<rokumanxes> Hello, everyone.  I need some help, if anyone can.  My network connection isn't working properly.
<rokumanxes> Rather, the icon doesn't do what it did...  1 left-click brings up connection properties.
<seancron> Mattevt: if you can figure how to switch between the two you could write a script
<wisedude> John --> I'm still having trouble
<wisedude> It won't connect to any networks afterwards
<Mattevt> is this a common problem?
<dmsuperman> How do I determine which sound device I'm currently using? I'm trying to get VMWare to have sound, but it defaults to "/dev/dsp" and then says it can't connect to it, so I want to see if perhaps that's not my actual device
<wisedude> I registered on freenode - will I be able to PM people now?  (So I could ask you in PM)
<John_S> wisedude: OK, I better let someone else handle it. :)
<red22> i want to try alternative menubars/launchers but i don't want to lose my settings for my current gnome panel layout... the only way to remove it is to "delete this panel".. can't i just temporarily take it off and then restore it? or back it up?
<wisedude> kk
<wisedude> Fair enough
<wisedude> Thanks for trying though John, I greatly appreciate the attention
<wisedude> :)
<dmsuperman> red22: Just move your current one off the to side for now?
<rainwalker> umm...why does rhytmbox open instead of sound juicer when I put in a CD?
<douglas> Hello
<douglas> I need to get wireless to work on my Ubuntu 8.04
<dmsuperman> rainwalker, System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications
<douglas> ipw3945
<douglas> Is there any way to do it via apt?
<sourgrape> rainwalker - go to administration / preferred applications and set it yet?
<searcher135> i installed ubuntu hardy from wubi and it froze earlier and i had to do a hard reboot. when i restarted, it went to a busybox screen and when i restarted in recovery, it said root.disk was not found. i believe it is corrupt because root.disk is still listed in my vista file system. is there anyway i can repair the root.disk file without having to reinstall ubuntu and losing my settings?
<arooni> what is my gateway address for:  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:FC:BD:E9:68
<arooni>           inet addr:192.168.0.103  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<rokumanxes> Any help with my Connection?
<red22> dmsuperman: i'm trying to back it up completely... i want to get rid of it bc when you move to side or "hide" it, it still shows a little lip that is annoying.  i want to try the new dock for a week or so at least to give it a try.
<rokumanxes> wlan0 is not working...
<n2diy> rainwalker: menu > system > prefrences > preferred apps?
<sourgrape> arooni - just a guess, probably 192.168.0.1
<Mattevt> so there's nothing I can do about switching between single and dual monitors.
<Sonja> the new FireFox crashes a lot in Hardy Heron, especially on pages with Flash :(
<saaron> can anyone tell me how to change a drives label? i've installed hardy and my drive has changed from hda1 to disk in /media/ which of course broke all of my image links
<dmsuperman> How do I determine which sound device I'm currently using? I'm trying to get VMWare to have sound, but it defaults to "/dev/dsp" and then says it can't connect to it, so I want to see if perhaps that's not my actual device
<sourgrape> sonja - i had issues using gnash, i'm ok with flash
<Mattevt> Sonja: that's why I downgraded to ff2
<rainwalker> sourgrape: I looked there, it's different than it used to be; there's no option asking me what to do when a removable disk or cd is inserted
<alphakamp_> sonja: its beta (firefox) that is
<douglas> Anyone?
<n2diy> My flash card reader stopped responding, how can I restart it?
<smee> hello
<rokumanxes> In the Connection Properties, if I click configure, it doesn't work properly.
<sourgrape> rainwalker - you're right, I remember seeing those optiosn somewhere
<searcher135> i installed ubuntu hardy from wubi and it froze earlier and i had to do a hard reboot. when i restarted, it went to a busybox screen and when i restarted in recovery, it said root.disk was not found. i believe it is corrupt because root.disk is still listed in my vista file system. is there anyway i can repair the root.disk file without having to reinstall ubuntu and losing my settings?
<rokumanxes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775132
<rokumanxes> Please, help.
<xim> is there a command that gives information about system memory and usage and stuff
<rnartos> the newer version of skype doesn't have group???
<AndrewBuck> xim cat /proc/meminfo
<sourgrape> xim - I use "free -m"
<IdleOne> xim type top in a terminal
<smee> can someone help me figure out how to connect to the internet, please
<xim> sweet thanks guys
<ManBlue> Hey, I got ubunto on there now, but no internet connection. What gives thought that was automatic?
<xim> yay ubuntus using all 4gigs
<sourgrape> xim, it's a great feelign isn't it? :)
<cyris||> anyone around using ddns behind a PAT router? ez-ipupdate listens and updates on eth0 but then updates my ddns host with my private IP.
<xim> totally!
<nsx> then configure your ddns client to work with nat.  or get one that supports nat.
<searcher135> can someone please help? root.disk is corrupt. can i repair it?
<nsx> you're better off doing ddns updates from the router itself, though, as it knows immediately when its WAN ip changes.
<egc> test
<AndrewBuck> is there a way to disable the loading of modules on running from the live cd?
<neon> is there a channel to help with TORK? thx
<AndrewBuck> my boot process is locking up trying to load bluetooth
<searcher135> i cant boot ubuntu at all. help!
<arooni-mobileasd> what the hell do i put for gateway address?  for my network card?  how do i know what this is?
<smee> ubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card, so it doesn't detect my network..can anyone help?
<cyris||> nsx, thanks
<rokumanxes> Can anyone please help me?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775132
<musikgoat> arooni-mobileasd: its likely your routers address
<douglas> I can't get ipw3945  working on Ubuntu
<douglas> Any ideas hwo to do it? :(
<douglas> im desperate
<sourgrape> arooni - are you on a windows machine now?
<rokumanxes> Hello?
<rainwalker> sourgrape: apparently it's under System > Preferences > File management now (in Hardy)
<searcher135> root.disk is still corrupt. how to repair?
<xim> why does the %cpu values in top not add up to 100%?
<xim> it adds up to more
<sourgrape> rainwalker - thank you!  I was going nuts looking for that
<AndrewBuck> xim: you probably have a dual core
<maco> xim: do you have a dual core?
<xim> ah yep
<maco> thatd total to 200%
<AndrewBuck> xim: so 200% is full usage
<rokumanxes> I can't configure my network settings!
<rainwalker> sourgrape: same here...that really makes no sense, even if nautilus handles mounting now
<rokumanxes> Please help.
<xim> well then why are their two python processes using 80% and 47% isnt that a little crazy?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: are you using dhcp or static ip
<AndrewBuck> xim: depends what their doing.
<rokumanxes> Um... I believe static.
<searcher135> root.disk is still corrupt. how can i repair?
<xim> any way to see what each is doing?
<AndrewBuck> xim: i think python is interpreted so it might tak\e a lot of cpu to do some things but i know very little about it
<xim> ah ok
<rokumanxes> I had wifi working last night, but... now I can only connect through the ethernet port.
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: was it the gateway address you were asking about
<searcher135> somebody.....help. bad root.disk. repair options?
<AndrewBuck> searcher135: "man fsck"
<maco> xim: if you look at the left column, it tells you the process ID.  you can run: ps -ef | grep <the process id you see on the left>
<bazhang> searcher135: what do you mean; please clarify
<rokumanxes> No...
<sourgrape> Searcher - no idea here... I haven't even touched Wubi
<maco> xim: thatll tell you what the whole process is that's running so maybe itll say "python <app name>" and youll know what python app is doing it
<rokumanxes> Um, when I click the two monitors once, it automatically brings up Connection Properties.
<searcher135> my root.disk file appears to be corrupt. i am transferred to busybox but it exists in vista file system
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  Here, this explains more.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775132
<xim> ok thanks maco
<bazhang> searcher135: you mean / ?
<searcher135> yes
<Aristocles> hi all!
<sourgrape> I guess wubi creates someting like a virtual partition on an NTFS partition? I guess I should learn more about it
<bazhang> searcher135: try checking the fs
<sourgrape> Evenin, Aristocles
<Sonja> Mattevt and alphakamp_ how do i downgrade to ff2 step by step... OR when will ff3 stop crashing?
<compaqr4000> Hey everyone.....
<searcher135> ok. thanks. ill be back. i need to switch computers
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: has it worked on wifi in the past?
<Aristocles> could someone help me with my laptop?  It will shut down, but will not restart
<rokumanxes> Yeah, just last night.
<rokumanxes> Then its battery died last night, and...  Well, it's screwy.
<d33d> What is Ubuntu Open Week?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: then im not sure i can really help you, i misunderstood your original qeustion and thought i might be able to.  I don't know much about wifi.
<sourgrape> aristocles - if you go to a prompt and type sudo reboot does it hang somewhere?
<bazhang> d33d: when people get together to exchange ideas iirc
<alphakamp_> sonja: Hopefully the final version of ff3 will be out soon.
<rokumanxes> well, I don't really need help with wifi, but I do need help with just getting to change the settings properly.
<d33d> bazhang, how do i participate
<zcat[1]> is there a reason why /etc/hosts has "127.0.0.1 localhost / 127.0.1.1 hostname" rather than just "127.0.0.1 localhost hostname" ?
<Sonja> alphakamp_ so in a few days, that Flash-crash bug will be fixed?
<Aristocles> nope.  it will actually shut down, but when it boots back up it hangs right after the toshiba screen.  Sometimes stops there sometimes boots to a prompt...won't do anything
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: you could try "sudo ifconfig" on the terminal and see if that gives you any info.
<bazhang> d33d: you know when it starts?
<d33d> bazhang, apparently its already going on?
<anoble> hello can some one help me i cant setup resolution bigger then 800x680
<bazhang> d33d: you got a link?
<alphakamp_> sonja: wouldnt say a few days because I have no idea... Am looking for a nice how to
<sourgrape> Aristocles - guess it never did that with Winders on it?
<anoble> 800x600*
<d33d> bazhang, no, i might get one, checking my loco group
<Aristocles> nope.
<Aristocles> Vista is a problem all its own lol
<rokumanxes> If I click the two monitors once, it brings up the connection properties instead of the little dropdown that says "wired connection" "wireless" and all that....
<anoble> can someone help me, i cant get my resolution bigger then 800x600
<tuxus> Hi folks - My kids' been bugging me. He can't go to this site (http://www.maidmarian.com/Sherwood.htm) and play it; more plugins are required. I have the latest adobe flashplayer installed. Any clues?
<d33d> bazhang, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<bazhang> thanks d33d
<anoble> can someone help me, i cant get my resolution bigger then 800x600
<krim> I just updated to Hardy and text in the terminal looks kind of fuzzy, anyone experienced the same and/or knows what to do about it? Elsewhere the text looks fine.
<d33d> bazhang, join #ubuntu-classroom
<sourgrape> Aristocles - besides trying to upgrade the bios (which can be risky in and of itself on a Toshiba) I don't know
<tuxus> anoble: need more info: what's your hardware, etc
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: i don't know anything about the gui config stuff.  i can't get my ubuntu running from the disk, i am running debian right now.  "sudo ifconfig" should list the properties of all the connections though, it might shed some light on the problem
<Aristocles> anoble, have you tried going to system->preferences->screen resolution?
<bazhang> d33d: I was about to suggest the same to you ;]
<anoble> tuxus: yes i have
<jrib> !shockwave > tuxus (read the private message from ubotu)
<alphakamp_> sonja: Use synaptic package manager system ==> administration==> synaptic   Search for firefox and 2.0.0.14 is available
<joshvittetoe> hi
<anoble> Aristocles*: yes i have
<douglas> hey
<CYREX> hi
<rokumanxes> I typed that, but... all that came up, I have no idea what it all means...
<douglas> im having a new ubuntu issue
<douglas> http://rafb.net/p/oetppA64.html
<patifa> tuxus: Shockwave
<douglas> Its a compilation issue
<bazhang> anoble: this is gutsy or hardy
<FloodBot1> douglas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<douglas> Can anyone take a quick look?
<leprasmurf> how can I downgrade mythtv-frontend if there is no "force version" option in synaptic?
<Aristocles> thanks sourgrape.  I did upgrade the bios when it had windows.  I appreciate your thoughts anyway :)
<tuxus> jrib: re flash - you lost me... which private message
<anoble> bazhang: 8.04
<jrib> tuxus: you should have received a private message from ubottu
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: does it have asection for eth0 as well as wlan0?
<patifa> !shockwave > patifa
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | anoble this might help you out
<ubottu> anoble this might help you out: Package envyng-gtk does not exist in gutsy
<rokumanxes> Yeah.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk hardy | anoble see this
<ubottu> anoble see this: Package envyng-gtk does not exist in gutsy
<sourgrape> Aristocle - is the keyboard responsive? (numlock will light up, etc?) or is the hard drive light pegged?
<bazhang> anoble envyng-gtk for hardy will help you install the proper drivers
<Aristocles> i don't think either.  lemme look...
<DG19075> anoble: you can also go to the configuration editor,  and check off Screens and Graphics under Other. Then you can select your driver and monitor
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with Guild Wars on Wine in Hardy?
<anoble> bazhang: sudo apt-get envyng-gtk ?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: are you still there?
<rokumanxes> Yes.
<HorizonXP> I'm trying to reset my account password, and it hangs at the Connecting screen
<anoble> bazhang: install*
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install anoble
<sourgrape> heh, for shockwave, I just installed IE and WINE
<sourgrape> well, crossover anyways
<patifa2> Wouldn't Firefox for windows + shockwave work just as well under wine than dangerous IE?
<jrib> tuxus: you need shockwave, not flash
<jrib> patifa2: sure
<sourgrape> I'm not too worried about what IE on WINE will do - but yea
<SitUbuntuSit> I have safari with flash and shockwave
<sourgrape> for me it just solved a couple of problems - work sites coded specifically to IE, etc
<student> ?
<anoble> bazhang: yes i did that what now?
<leprasmurf> how can I downgrade mythtv-frontend to the .20 version if there is no "force version" option in synaptic?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: is there a section for wlan0 in the ifconfig output?
<joshvittetoe> if anybody can help me, i have some installation questions. im getting some errors, pm me. thanks
<rokumanxes> Yeah.
<bazhang> anoble: launch it
<tuxus> ubottu: thx, got it. see if I can get that to work
<ubottu> tuxus: Error: "thx," is not a valid command.
 * patifa2 pokes patifa.
<jrib> leprasmurf: does apt-cache policy list the version you want?
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  Yeah, there is.
<matthias> Hi why does not wireless work when SSID is invisible ???
<jrib> tuxus: ubottu is a bot
<leprasmurf> jrib: what would I type to find that?  "apt-cache search mythtv-frontend"?
<Alives> is there an official gutsy-hardy upgrade guide?
<jrib> leprasmurf: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: is it configued with an ip address, inet_addr is i think what it says
<kdorf> anybody gotten pulse to work in ZSNES?
<jrib> !upgrade > Alives (read the private message from ubotu)
<Alives> thanks!!
<wnoiseII> hello people.  have an odd issue with rdesktop, where it will connect to some XP Pro machines, and hang on others on a black screen, with a recurrent error of EAGAIN in strace.  Anyone experienced this?
<SitUbuntuSit> kdorf, sadly, not me
<rokumanxes> SNES9X is better than zsnes.
<jrib> Alives: direct link in the /topic as well
<anoble> buzhang: also on the other computer Screenlets doesnt want to launch any widgets
<hvgotcodes> is it safe to upgrade to HH?
<BillRoth> has there been any trouble with 8.04. Is it work the upgrade?
<Aristocles> sourgrape, keyboard flashes on power up, then...nothing.  it's like bios can't finish init, or something.
<leprasmurf> jrib: no, just the .21 version
<wnoiseII> hvgotcodes: upgrade from GG went without a hitch for me.
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  No there isn't one...
<itrebal> hvgotcodes: from what I'm seeing, you should give it a few weeks
<leprasmurf> jrib: could it be a different repository maybe....?
<itrebal> hvgotcodes: 50% of upgrades (~10) have failed
 * anoble is restarting
<patifa2> BillRoth: Careful with restricted drivers (as usual) and with SATA
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: try "ifup wlan0"
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: you'll have to sudo that
<BillRoth> patifa2: thanks. Looks like I should wait.
<xim> is it normal for compiz.real to take 90% of the 2.4ghz cpu if all im running is the cube
<`MrMoo-> can anyone help me install drivers for a wireless network card?
<sourgrape> aristocles - if you feel comfortable doing it, I'd try booting with the noapic and/or apic = off in your grub config
<AndrewBuck> xim: your 3d acceleration probably isn't working
<jrib> leprasmurf: maybe, but this is probably not the right way to fix whatever the problem  is
<sourgrape> xim - try running glxgears
<xim> andrewbuck, im using the nvidia restricted drivers, know how to remedy that
<hvgotcodes> itrebal: is that because of server overload or is that because of bugs
<Aristocles> sourgrape, i'll give that a go...which one?  noapic or apic=off?
<AndrewBuck> xim: no, i am an amd owner, know nothing about nvidia
<wnoiseII> xim: have you got more than one monitor?
<patifa2> BillRoth: Though the SATA issues shouldn't be a problem if you can successfully run the standard liveCD installer.
<itrebal> hvgotcodes: issues installing, not server problems
<sourgrape> Aristocles - in my experience, noapic has solved 90% of my problems.  If that doesn't work, try apic=off
<Ademan> hey is ubotu dead?
<maco> hvgotcodes: server overload mostly...people's upgrades are failing halfway through because they cant finish downloading everything
<patifa2> jeez how long is the timeout in freenode?
<Sonja> thanks alphakamp_
<jrib> Ademan: no, he's on vacation
<maco> heh
<leprasmurf> jrib: what would you consider the correct resolution?  I'm using knoppmyth backend/frontend and ubuntu for a front-end, because ubuntu has included the .21 version and deprecated the .20 version it's now incompatible with knoppmyth or any distro that uses the .20 version still
<maco> hvgotcodes: ok, both
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  Um it said "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<xim> glx gears is working, no im not using two monitors at the moment, and im on amd64
<Aristocles> sourgrape, k.  let's see what happens...
<BillRoth> patifa2: thanks.
<sourgrape> xim - what FPS is it spitting out in the terminal window?
<jrib> leprasmurf: I don't use mythtv, so I don't really know
<alphakamp_> Sonja: NP
<Ademan> jrib: what was the 'factoid' site again?
<xim> sourgrape 900ish
<hvgotcodes> ok thanx
<maco> hvgotcodes: there's also the fact that a lot of us helpers dont really know our way around hardy as well as we know gutsy at the moment because hardy does quite a few things quite a bit differently
<leprasmurf> jrib: well thanks anyway, think I'll manually build mythtv until knoppmyth catches up
<xim> which sounds impossible
<jrib> Ademan: not available at the moment
<sourgrape> xim - you should be getting WAY more than that, looks like (gulp) your 3d isn't working
<wigglez> is the ssh server installed by default?
<matthias> nobody have tried with ssid invisible ???
<Ademan> jrib: you're kidding... :-/
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: the network interface config file needs to have an entry for wlan0 then, im not sure where ubuntu keeps that file.  on debian its /etc/network/interfaces
<anoble> buzhang: yeah that killed the whole thing
<Ademan> jrib: well thanks for the info
<xim> sourgrape, way more than 900 fps???
<Randomizer> Hi, I'm trying to understand my options of setting up compiz, I've looked at the forums, can't find a good explanation of what is available and what are the limitations of various approaches. I have ati card (X300), non-proprietary drivers and dual-monitors (eveyrthing but compiz is currently configured and working). Thanks for your help.
<sourgrape> xim - yea, just in that little window... not your whole screen =)
<xim> ah ok
<sourgrape> xim - on my piece of crap, non-3d laptop I get 800 or so fps....
<anoble> buzhang: ive got large black and white stripes across everything
<maco> sourgrape: you cant get technically over what your refresh rate is....
<sourgrape> Not sure what glxgears uses as its measuring stick
<shthap3ns> can anyone recommend a good partition scheme for RAID1 if i have 2x500gb hard drives?
<Jordan_U> sourgrape, glxgears is NOT a benchmark :)
<sourgrape> I just know that my nvidia system gets 10k+ in glxgears, and my laptop gets sub-1000
<wigglez> default ssh port is 22 right?
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  So, how do I find that, and fix it?
<anoble> tuxuc: can you help me
<anoble> wiggles: yeah i think so
<maco> sourgrape, xim: im getting 926-938 fps on glxgears and my 3D is working just fine, thank you very much
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<sourgrape> 22, sir.
<patifa> wigglez: yes
<crdlb> sourgrape: the number glxgears gives you is meaningless
<wigglez> k
<sourgrape> *Shrug* might be, but they're different for me.  First time I've heard they're meaningless
<xim> hmm ok, to be honest compiz does seem to be running real poorly tho, i had to get rid of my fishtank and gears
<Scunizi> sourgrape: they are just a referance point for YOUR system
<crdlb> the only way to check for 3d acceleration is: glxinfo | grep direct
<krim_> I've just updated to Hardy and when I clicked the clock the panels stopped responding so I did ctrl+alt+backspace and when x restarted the panels were gone. How do I get them back?
<Firedice> sour grapes> mind if i ask you another question about virtual box?
<sourgrape> Firedice, fire away
<musikgoat> krim_: sudo killall gnome-panel
<Firedice> i am getting this error
<anoble> can someone help it seems that the driver that is installed isnt what they system is supposed to be using?
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  Okay, so it brought something up...  What... do I do?  Sorry, total noob.
<maco> krim_: can you hit alt+f2 to get a runbox and type "gnome-panel" in it?
<Firedice> The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Firedice> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<`MrMoo-> can anyone help me install wireless lan drivers? ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize the device as wlan0 doesnt show when i iwconfig
<sourgrape> Easy
<musikgoat> krim_: does it come back?
<sourgrape> Firedice - go to user manager and click groups
<sourgrape> firedice - then find the virtualbox gropu and add yourself to it, log off and back on.
<anoble> sudo poweroff
<Dh08> can someone please help me with home networking?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: thats ok, you need to add a section for wlan0 you should already have one for eth0, is it using dhcp?
<anoble> wapz
<matthias> anyone have got an lexmakr all in one to work on hardy ???
<xim> hmm glxinfo |grep direct says direct rendering is running
<Jsn0327> does anyone know if there is a resolution for the root access problem with kbuntu 8.04?
<Jordan_U> `MrMoo-, Sometimes wireless interfaces can be 'eth1' or something entirely different like 'ath0' ( for atheros cards )
<AcidRain> hey
<Dh08> i am trying to set a home network with y 2nd pc (running win xp)
<matthias> anyone have got an lexmark all in one printer to work on hardy ?
<Knight488> Is there a way to underclock my AMD laptop? It keeps over heating when I'm doing something intensive and crashing on me.
<AcidRain> mr moo does it even recognize your card?
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  How do I find that out?
<krim_> musikgoat: Didn't work.
<h00k> Knight488: I'd get your fan looked at - that's dangerous
<krim_> maco: the runbox didn't appear
<pipegeek> Hmm.  Anyone else having problems with pulseaudio suddenly not responding?
<h00k> Knight488: on your processor, your heat-pipe may be cracked also
<pipegeek> Seems to have come along with dapper
<`MrMoo-> jordan - i see  i see.  wireless networking doesnt show in my networks window though
<pipegeek> I wasn't using a sound daemon before
<pipegeek> but now, all of a sudden---no sound!
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: is there a line something like "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<eric84> hello all
<musikgoat> krim_: ps -aux | grep "gnome-panel"
<Dh08> how do i set a home network between my laptop (ubuntu herdy) and my pc (win xp)??
<Knight488> hook: in windows theres software that manages my CPU speed to keep the heat down, but in hardy it's just blowing full speed all the time and it's heating up too bad. Theres no software I can get to monitor/tweak t his?
<patifa> Knight488: Maybe.  Try to CPU Clock Frequency Scaleing applet.
<sourgrape> knight - at the very least while you're checking it, you can blow all the dust off the heat sinks - will probably help
<musikgoat> anything?
<szx0> When using "apt-get" how can I list that possible configuration options for pacakges that I want to install?
<patifa> What was the software in windows, Knight488?
<fluidd> Anyone here know how to auto-start a script in amarok? is there some kind of syntax?
<anoble> can someone help me, i think my video driver courrupts when installing, and right now i cant do anything
<szx0> When using "apt-get" how can I list the possible configuration options for pacakges that I want to install?
<mstef> is there a problem with 8.04 and core2duo? htop is only showing 1 CPU now??
<Knight488> patifa think it's called "Power Now!"
<anoble> mstef: no it showed 2 on my Core2Duo
<patifa> yeah
<krim_> musikgoat: Nothing happened, just a new line
<patifa> get the Clock Frequency Scaling applet out, Knight488
<musikgoat> ok, in the command line, type gnome-panel
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  No...
<eric84> during my upgrade to 8.04 my machine locked up; i rebooted and when i login i get a blank desktop background, nothing else... any ideas what i should try next?
<h00k> Knight488: I would seriously recommend getting your processor heat-pipe, heat-sink, fan checked out and not resort to "underclocking" it
<sourgrape> ah jeez, that bug is back?  do a uname -a
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: does it have an eth0 entry at all
<rokumanxes> The ifconfig, did yeah.
<mstef> anoble, any idea why all of a sudden only one would show up on my system after upgrading?
<danbhfive> eric84: can you get to a command prompt?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: i mean in /etc/network/interfaces
<krim_> musikgoat: "cannot open display"
<shthap3ns> ) has joined #ubuntu
<shthap3ns> [19:56] <xim> hmm glxinfo |grep direct says direct rendering
<eric84> danbhfive: i can if i boot in recovery mode
<sourgrape> mstef - check what kernel you have - I don't know if this would lbe the case for you, but in the past it installed the wrong kernel for me
<patifa> h00k: The dynamic underclocking is quite nice, though.  It helps to prolong battery life, for example.
<dn4> I believe someone is DOS'in me how do I find out?
<sourgrape> mstef - type uname -a
<Dh08> how do i set a home network between my laptop (ubuntu herdy) and my pc (win xp)??
<shthap3ns> can anyone recommend a good partition scheme for RAID1 with 2x500gb hard drives?
<Knight488> patifa strange, says 800mhz, 44%...
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  No.  It doesn't say much.  at all.
<anoble> mstef: im not sure, we installed 8.04 on 3 computers 2 running Vista, and one running GG. All Dual Booting, try Screenlets
<danbhfive> eric84: do you have net access?
<musikgoat> krim_: you may be having this problem,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/204775    if you reboot, and get the updated package in "backports", that should fix it
<Firedice> Sourgrapes> I goto system>administration>useres and group> with the user settings up I see my name and the root name everything else is greyed out....when i go into manage group i do see my name and vboxusers but it is also greyed out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204775 in evolution-data-server "selecting gnome panel intlclock causes top bar and many other things to not respond" [High,Fix committed]
<anoble> mstef: and sysmonitor and see if it shows 2
<Scunizi> I haven't done the upgrade yet.. I've been waiting for the repo traffic to settle down some. What is the general consensus about upgrading via synaptic? Good results? Bad results? faster system at the end?
<h00k> patifa: I agree - however a processor should be able to run without overheating
<mortuis99> hey all i just upgraded to HH and when i try and play my videos they are jumpy .  they were OK with GG
<mortuis99> can someone help
<rokumanxes> "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopbacck"
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: what does it have for eth0, it must have something or you wouldn't be on the net right now
<livingtm> Should I be able to get an extended desktop across two monitors with an intel chipset?
<patifa> Knight488: It's doing it's job then to underclock your laptop.
<musikgoat> krim_: the problem is with evolution-data-server that is currently in hardy
<YouKnowMe> Is there anyway I can run FF 2.0 instead of the beta, until my fav extensions become compatible? nightly tester doesn't work because I can't install them in the first place..
<sourgrape> firedice - unlock button
<maco> mstef: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "cpu cores"
<eric84> danbhfive: yes i do
<Knight488> patifa when I do anything it goes up to 1.8, just nothing throttles it down I guess, crap
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: is that the whole file?
<Jordan_U> YouKnowMe, sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<sourgrape> firedice - forgot that's how they do it now
<rokumanxes> Yeah.
<mstef> maco, no output
<patifa> yeah that's how it works Knight488.  When you do stuff it ramps up to take care of it, then as your system idles it scales things back down.
<maco> YouKnowMe: you should be able to install them after you have nightly tester
<anoble> can someone help me with, video driver problems, ive got a dxdiag up right now
<mstef> maco, would it have anything to do with virtualbox by any chance?
<krim_> musikgoat: I can't watch the link since I'm in console, but I'll try to restart x again and see if I can do that backports thing
<danbhfive> eric84: well, I would try some of these commands myself: sudo apt-get install -f  &&  sudo apt-get upgrade   && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maco> mstef: are you running inside the virtual machine?
<AndrewBuck> try adding      iface wlan0 inet dhcp     on a new line at the bottom and then save and exit the file
<Scunizi> anoble: dxdiag is a windows program.. isn't it?
<shthap3ns> anyone?
<patifa> Knight488: Try clicking the scaler and forcing it to be a slower speed
<anoble> Scunizi: yeah im dual booting
<Jordan_U> YouKnowMe, You also don't need nightly tester tools any more, there is a simple about:config option ( can't remember it off the top of my head though )
<mstef> maco, no but i have xp running in virtualbox now
<h00k> Scunizi: it sure is
<maco> mstef: then no, that shouldnt affect it
<Scunizi> anoble:  so are you looking for windows help?
<sourgrape> mstef - VB only "sees" on proc
<h00k> Scunizi: DirectX diagnostic
<anoble> Scunizi: nope
<mstef> maco, so what do i do?
<eric84> danbhfive: it says unable to resolve host
<maco> mstef: i dont know
<sourgrape> mstef - type uname -a and C&P it here
<Knight488> patifa: theres no scaler, just shows output
<anoble> Scunizi: the problem is in HH, and it wont seem to take my on board Video
<danbhfive> eric84: thats a net problem, do you get the same message with sudo apt-get update?
<sourgrape> mstef - in a terminal window, sorry
<Scunizi> anoble: what kind of video is it?
<mstef> sourgrape, Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.24-16-386 #1 Thu Apr 10 12:50:06 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<eric84> danbhfive: yes i do.. i'm plugged directly into my router
<cdubya> Just upgraded my system, but can't seem to find where to reassociate the default app handler for DVDs now......
<Lapinux> anyone use genpower?  i just installed it and cant seem to find it
<anoble> Scunizi: ive got a NVIDIA GeFroce2 Integrated GPU
<sourgrape> mstef - you didn't get the SMP kernel, that looks like the uniproc kernel... I'm no expert though
<patifa> Knight488: oh yeah, that's right.  The scaler control is shut off for security reasons, on the theory that someone with a malicious program could play games with the timing of the processor and use that to hack the kernel. :)
<mortuis99> i just upped to HH and now all the videos that played OK in GG are jumpy.  can someone help?
<cdubya> !preferred
<ubottu> Factoid preferred not found
<Dh08> how do i set a home network between my laptop (ubuntu herdy) and my pc (win xp)??
<Steve1> Not sure how to get my audio to work
<cdubya> bah
<Scunizi> anoble: that shouldn't be a problem.. Older card?
<anoble> Scunizi: not to much older
<danbhfive> eric84: how about if you run sudo su?
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: were you able to add that line, etc?
<mstef> sourgrape, suggestions?
<anoble> Scunizi: but HH works with my older older card
<eric84> danbhfive: same message
<Dh08> how do i set a home network between my laptop (ubuntu herdy) and my pc (win xp)??
<eric84> unable to resolve host Orin (my computer's name)
<cdubya> how do I change the default media handler for DVDs to VLC on 8.04
<krim> musikgoat: Well, I restarted x and panels magically appeared the second time. Thanks.
<danbhfive> eric84: you got the sudo bug, unfortunately, I don't know how to fix that
<astro76> !samba | Dh08
<ubottu> Dh08: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Knight488> patifa: theres no other software I could use?
<rokumanxes> How do I save it?
<Scunizi> anoble: weird.. not an expert on this one so I'm going to defer to someone else.. sorry
<yuri_> if I want all windows to be borderless, what do i do?
<Steve1> I need help getting my audio to work
<anoble> Scunizi: do you know anyone that can help me?
<h00k> yuri_: check out VirtualBox and it's "Seemless mode"
<sourgrape> mstef - gimme a sec, I've had to do this myself before
<Steve1> Anyone available to help?
<musikgoat> krim: if you see the issue come back after the next reboot, its the same problem I had,  i identified the bug in beta, but it wasn't fixed till a few days ago
<anoble> Scunizi: someone had me install something that installed a driver and killed the system just about its almost un usuable
<Scunizi> anoble: just ask again. video is handled differently on HH than on GG or DD.
<eric84> danbhfive: i've tried using the live cd to reinstall but i can't get it to boot, it just goes to my failed desktop... any suggestion to do a clean install?
<curlyfro> I'm trying to update from 7.10 to 8.X using the update manager.  All seems to go well.  It downloads two files intended to guide me through the update, but then nothing happens.  I just get dumped back to the update-manage.  Any ideas about this?
<Randomizer> eric84 - stab in the dark, does sudo -s' work?
<Scunizi> anoble: did it work before that?
<yuri_> h00k: i meant the window decoration, not the ms operating system
<USN1520> howdy folks
<musikgoat> krim: you'll find that evolution-data-server being updated fixes the problem
<eric84> Randomizer: no
<anoble> Scunizi: well yes it did just at 800x600
<krim> Anyone still using Gutsy and can tell me what the default font is? I updated to Hardy and the text on some sites is kind of hard to read and ugly.
<krim> musikgoat: Thanks for the tip
<h00k> yuri_: :) okay
<musikgoat> np
<c0Ld> can I make VLC play videos in fullscreen but with transparency so that i can keep working while watching them?
<anoble> Scunizi: and i want 1024x740
<danbhfive> eric84: well, if its not booting the cd, I would assume that has to do with the wrong boot order, which you would need to change in the bios
<eric84> danbhfive: i have my cd-rom as first in the order
<Scunizi> anoble: you might have a backup of xorg.. if HH is using it.  look in /etc/X11 for xorg.conf and see if there is a backup there.. reinstate the backup
<Steve1> Anyone able to help me get my audio working?
<Steve1> I've got the driver CD if that's any help
<danbhfive> eric84: and its not booting the cd?
<anoble> Scunizi: can you lead me through it, ive got 2 computers, im on the one that HH is working ok w/
<c0Ld> does ubuntu have some kind of maximum volume control? I have my volume set to 100% (including all of the secondary options as well) and it's still not nearly as loud as I can get it on other OSes :/
<DShepherd> what's the 411 with the missing "Shared Folders" in the Admin Menu? is there another way to do it?
<Scunizi> anoble: get to a terminal and type cd /etc/X11
<firedice> sourgrapes> thankyou for your help...it looks like it is now loading windows xp
<USN1520> Scunizi, can't you reset the pkg with dpkg
<ferric84> why can't I delete an ext3 partition on my external hdd using gparted?
<sourgrape> mstef - you've done the apt-get upgrade already right?  Just to make sure?
<stik> umm alt-scroll will change the transparency of a window
<eric84> danbhfive: it seems to, once it boots it brings up the ubuntu login screen, i login, and i get the same blank desktop
<Scunizi> USN1520: sometimes.. but not with HH.. it's different.
<patifa> ferric84: You should.  What's the behavior that's not letting you?
<mstef> sourgrape, yes i've upgraded to 8.04
<ferric84> patifa: I'm a moron, I had it mounted.  works now
<gaspipe1> night all
<mstef> sourgrape, i installed linux-386 thought because my audio stopped working..and someone told me to
<h00k> c0Ld: check your PCM and see if that's up all the way
<anoble> Scunizi: im not even sure that will work, its got the wrong video driver
<eric84> danbhfive: it says my home directory does not appear to exist and asks to login with root as my home directory, so i say yes
<adamsad1> is it worth running both snort and ossec, or do they both essentially do the same thing?
<newperson122> Hey there, im having some difficulty installing my rt73 driver for my usb wireless adapter
<sourgrape> mstef - ahh.  You need the 686 version, I'm trying to find it in synaptic now.  It's a different name than it was last time I looked
<Scunizi> anoble: if that's the case I'm stuck.... I havent' installed HH yet.. I was just about to pull the trigger on the upgrade.
<mstef> sourgrape, ok, thanks
<USN1520> newperson122 how are you sitting now
<danbhfive> eric84: well, I don't know, but I might be able to help with the hosts problem
<sourgrape> mstef - I'm no expert - but as far as I can figure, the i386 was only one proc, and 686 was SMP
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  how do I save it?
<anoble> Scunizi: wait, i got in there
<newperson122> welll im running off the live cd atm, which can connect np's, but when i boot into the installled os, the wireless stops working after 10 minutes or so
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: "write out" mans save
<guitarthrasher> !ping
<eric84> danbhfive: thanks for your help, what would you suggest?
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<anoble> Scunizi: ok so what am i looking for in there
<danbhfive> eric84: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4823775#post4823775
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: i think its ctrl+w
<Scunizi> anoble: do an "ls" to list the files and look for xorg.conf.back or xorg.conf.<date>
<mstef> sourgrape, ok, if youre wrong nothing horrible will happen right? also, it worked fine in 7.x
<USN1520> hmmm, wonder what changes after 10 minutes
<rokumanxes> Ah, the ^ means ctrl.
<rokumanxes> It's ctrl O.
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: yep
<sourgrape> mstef - yea, when I've done this, I could just boot to the other kernel if I had a problem
<anoble> Scunizi: ok found, xorg.conf_backup_200804292248
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: once you get it saved try opeing the network settings thing again, it should show up now.
<sourgrape> mstef you'd just do it at the grub boot menu, pick the other kernel
<mstef> sourgrape, ok thanks..did you find the name?
<USN1520> with the adapter installed, I assume it shows up as an adapter in lspci, so it odesnt go away, it just won't maintain a connection?
<eric84> danbhfive: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<rokumanxes> still no....
<Aristocles> sourgrape, well, that didn't work. lol
<Scunizi> anoble: ok.. you could try "sudo mv xorg.conf_backup_200804292248 xorg.conf"
<Aristocles> thanks anyway
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: try "sudo ifup wlan0" on the terminal
<sourgrape> mstef - It's not called 686 anymore, it looks like it is called linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<Aristocles> has anyone used a usb drive to boot linux?
<shthap3ns> can anyone recommend a good partition scheme for RAID1 with 2x500gb hard drives?
<anoble> Scunizi: nv command not found
<mstef> k ill try it out
<mstef> thanks alot
<DATmafia> shthap3ns i prefer a mirror raid 1
<rokumanxes> It spat info at me!  How rude.  Err..
<Scunizi> anoble: not nv.. but .. mv
<rokumanxes> Hold on a moment...
<anoble> Scunizi: and how do i know it worked/
<eric84> danbhfive: same error heh =\
<DATmafia> shthap3ns it's that slow and you're not sacrificing speed for reliability, IMO
<anoble> ?*
<mortuis99> i uppgraded to HH from GG and now when i try and play videos they are jumpy.  can someone give me some ideas to solve this?
<shthap3ns> DATmafia: that's what i'm doing, but i'm trying to figure out how to partition the drives
<Scunizi> anoble: restart X with CTRL+ALT+backspace.. you'll have to log on again and get back on irc
<legends311> hi all
<mstef> sourgrape, can i uninstall the thousand of other images installed?
<DATmafia> shthap3ns oh, from within the  install wizard?
<krim> I solved the ugly fonts in Firefox 3 issue. If anyone cares to know I stopped allowing pages to choose their own fonts in preferences -> content -> advanced
<anoble> Scunizi: im on a different computer for irc
<Steve1> Anyone have time to help me get my audio working?
<sourgrape> aristocles - heh I mean, it makes sense that the restart isn't shutting something down right, or not flushing something, or forgetting to flush the toilet...
<Scunizi> anoble: ah .. k.. then just reboot
<shthap3ns> DATmafia: yeah, i'm installing 8.04 server
<sourgrape> mstef - Just don't install the one you're using right now
<sourgrape> mstef - UNinstall, I mean
<danbhfive> eric84: well, if you are sure you did it right, then I'm all out of ideas.  You can pastebin your hosts file if you want me to check
<krim> Steve1: Just write whatever you'd write if someone said yes and see if anyone is able to help you.
<Luckrider> how do I view a folder as super user, I keep forgetting the command
<Luckrider> ?
<shthap3ns> DATmafia: right now i have a 2.7gb swap/497.4gb raid on each drive
<furicle> shthap3ns: What are you using it for?  mysql needs different stuff than a media machine for instance....  important part would be to use LVM and only assign half of it or so,then it's easy to change later
<Starnestommy> Luckrider: gksudo nautilus
<shthap3ns> i'm using it as a fileserver
<eric84> danbhfive: i double checked all the commands and they're good, thanks for your help, i'll dig through the forums some more
<Knight488> is there a good program someone can reccomend for hardy to do more advanced key bindings, like making it so pushing h types "hi"?
<Luckrider> thanks stanestommy
<Luckrider> *starnestommy
<anoble> Scunizi: what does not in use mean?
<Scunizi> anoble: in what context
<anoble> Scunizi: Nvidia Accelerated graphics Driver [ ] (Red Circle) Not in use
<anoble> Scunizi: in Hardware Drivers
<DATmafia> shthap3ns did u create the partitians in the Hardware RAID config?
<h00k> anoble: your Restricted drivers?
<anoble> Scunizi: yeah
<AndrewBuck> rokumanxes: you still there?
<JohnnyWells> Everytime I log in, the network manager requests access to the default key ring, and I get prompted for a password.  Can anyone tell me how to make it stop doing this?
<Scunizi> anoble: ah.! that means you're back to the standard drivers.. if you want to initiate the restricted drivers do so.
<h00k> anoble: you can disable it, then re-enable it, and it should download the drivers, you'll need to reboot
<shthap3ns> DATmafia: no, i was told not to use hardware raid, since i have "fakeraid", and to use software raid instead
<h00k> anoble: and they should then be "In Use"
<anoble> Scunizi: yeah i did this, but then it makes the system freak
<anoble> ill take a screenshot
<Luckrider> thanks again Starnestommy, i always forget (this time, I left myself a sticky note on my desktop)
<JohnnyWells> Anyone?
<DATmafia> shthap3ns ok, so then generally it's a matter of changing a file, 1 sec
<Scunizi> anoble: you might want to leave it where it is until things get sorted out.. I'll be lost from here.
<anoble> Scunizi: should i wait for an update?
<USN1520> JohnnyWells there is an atricle in the forum to fix this
<Scunizi> anoble: or until someone else can walk you through the rest.
<xim> shthap3ns were you trying to talk to me?  you quoted something i said
<xim> <shthap3ns> [19:56] <xim> hmm glxinfo |grep direct says direct rendering
<anoble> h00k: can you help me?
<USN1520> search PAM keyring
<shthap3ns> xim: accident, sorry!
<mortuis99> i just uppgraded to HH from GG and now all of my videos are jumpy can someone please help me?
<xim> np
<anoble> Scunizi: thnaks for taking your time : )
<JohnnyWells> USN1520, I know.  I couldn't remember what it was though, and I did a search
<Scunizi> anoble: well at least I got you back to square 1. good luck
<anoble> Scunizi: greatly appreciated that you atleast helped
<h00k> anoble: you disabled it, and then re-enabled it?
<anoble> h00k: yes ill do that now and restart it
<h00k> anoble: I'm trying to remember what I did to get mine to work...I have nVidia
<h00k> anoble: I think that's all I did
<mstef> sourgrape, hey sorry to bother you again..but how do you rebuilt the grub menu config file? i screwed it up
<anoble> h00k: yeah but mine freaks out
<h00k> anoble: disable, enable, then it should download the driver
<YouKnowMe> maco, I get the warning message about installing it, then it does, then FF tells me its incompatible like it always does and its not installed.
<anoble> h00k: well its restarting now
<eboyjr> Does anyone know what time I joined this channel?
<mortuis99> H00K how do u disable then enable?
<firedice> this is teh first version of ubuntu\linux that i have tried....has ubuntu become more user friendly or does it have a little more to go for more people to switch to it?
<sourgrape> mstef - see if there is a backup of it
<mstef> whats the path again?
<USN1520> JohnnyWells, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463639&highlight=keyring+nagging
<sourgrape> mstef /boot/grub
<anoble> h00k: yeah its going to have the same problem
<JohnnyWells> USN1520, thanks
<anoble> h00k: want a screenshot?
<simone> Hi, I followed the instructions on the "MacBook" wiki page to try and use xmodmap to bind the lower left enter key to right-click but it won't work.  I've set the command "xmodmap .xmodmap" to run at startup and restarted X11 and everything
<h00k> mortuis99, anoble: try updating your packages, and them upgrading
<furicle> shthap3ns: It's a little simplistic - but I'd have /boot, /var/log and / each in separate partitions, then make something like /data or /files or whatever as your file share in it's on partition.
<JohnnyWells> Whenever I shut down my computer, the usplash turns multicolored and rainbow-y.  It doesn't do this on boot.  Is there something wrong with the splash or is there a way I can fix this?
<anoble> h00k: yeah i did this already
<h00k> hm
<eboyjr> I stated downloading an iso about two hours ago and now... its only 34% done.. can I check download speed history or something with ubuntu 7.10?
<eboyjr> started*
<rokumanxes> AndrewBuck:  Nothing...  You still there?
<anoble> h00k: yeah it froze
<h00k> anoble: did you install linux-restricted-modules-(kernel here) ?
<newperson122> Hey how do i install the nm-applet after i do a fresh install of gutsy?
<newperson122> *remove i mean
<anoble> h00k: that i did not i dont think
<newperson122> not install
<USN1520> newperson122 right click on the panel and select add to panel
<h00k> anoble: get the right ones for the kernel you have
<sourgrape> mstef - in a terminal, type "sudo update-grub"
<patifa> rokumanxes: AndrewBuck left.
<h00k> anoble: I just did this like a week or so ago, and I forget :/
<rokumanxes> Really?  Crap...
<shthap3ns> furicle: which ones would i set to RAID?
<anoble> h00k: how did i get the right one?
<rokumanxes> Can anyone help me with connecting to my wifi?
<rokumanxes> I did it last night, but now it's not working at all....
<newperson122> oh i mean how do i remove nm-applet, sorry
<newperson122> so that it doesnt load everytime i boot either
<h00k> anoble: do 'uname -r' in a terminal to see your kernel
<USN1520> newperson122, right click remove
<patifa> man I must be fortunate, my wireless worked out-of-the-box :\
<newperson122> theres no "remove" option
<sourgrape> linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<h00k> sourcode: that works too, thanks :D
<USN1520> newperson122, you are right doesn
<newperson122> only "Enable networking" "Enable Wirless"
<eboyjr> Does the download speed on Ubuntu lower or stop when the computer is idle?
<anoble> 2.6.24-16-generic
<x45> can i burn wine to a cd and install it on a different ubuntu machine?
<USN1520> what if you uncheck both
<anoble> h00k: yeah its really ... now
<rokumanxes> Well, it was all fine, but now it's like...  when I click the network icon, it automatically goes to Connection Properties, instead of the dropdown menu it had....
<rokumanxes> Any ideas?
<patifa> eboyjr: I could think of an example of that with poorly configured frequency scaling
<anoble> h00k: any way i can boot right to terminal?
<newperson122> its jsut that for my rt73 driver, it doesnt play well with nm-applet, so just trying to stop nm-applet loading
<earthling> x45: you can try aptoncd
<furicle> shthap3ns: Sorry - thought you were building everything on a RAID 1...   eg DISK->RAID1->LVM -  why not RAID all of it?
<x45> earthling, whats that?
<sourgrape> rokumanxes - just if it didn't have the driver correctly installed is all I can think of
<h00k> anoble: you can change your session type at your login window
<eboyjr> patifa, What's frequency scaling again?
<eboyjr> =p
<rokumanxes> I got that all taken care of last night.
<earthling> well it helps creating repository cds
<USN1520> dunno I always need it
<h00k> eboyjr: that's what speed your processor(s) are running
<anoble> h00k: wont even get to the there
<USN1520> what does the applet have to do with it
<rokumanxes> The battery died, and it didn't shut down right, and now it's all weird.
<eboyjr> h00k, Oh, thats right.
<shthap3ns> furicle: so would my current setup of raid(497GB)+swap(2.7GB) on both drives be alright?
<eboyjr> thx
<patifa> eboyjr: New system where your processor can be underclocked on the fly to conserve power.  I had screwy one of those programs that controlled it in windows which would cause stuff to go bonkers :)
<anoble> h00k: yeah well im in recov and in Dropped to Root shell promt
<earthling> x45: it helps creating repositoy cds which can be used to install from later rather than downloading the softwares again from synaptic
<h00k> anoble: yeah, recovery mode will do that, too
<eboyjr> hah
<h00k> anoble: that did not work?
<h00k> anoble: the linux-restricted-modules...
<furicle> shthap3ns: I would think so - just use the RAID array for LVM....   Note - I haven't booted Hardy from LVM on RAID, but Debian does it ok so I don't why Hardy won't...  Anybody think I'm out to lunch here?
<x45> earthling, sounds good
<anoble> h00k: im cant get to them
<vwbusguy> So I've heard a rumor that 8.04 doesn't need it's own partition?
<rokumanxes> Anyone know why it gives an error when I click configure in connection properties?
<sourgrape> anoble - google "grub runlevel 3"
<eboyjr> Is 32 KB - 62 KB /sec a good speed for downloads?
<USN1520> eboyjr not really
<furicle> shthap3ns: why 2.7G swap anyway?  sounds like an odd number
<rokumanxes> It's not amazing, but it's sufficient.
<USN1520> what type of connection
<patifa> eboyjr: Depends on what you have.
<Vlet> eboyjr: depends on your internet connection
<h00k> dito ^
<earthling> x45: yup
<shthap3ns> it was default
<anoble> h00k: im cant get to them as im not using an internet connection
<anoble> h00k: on that computer..
<eboyjr> USN1520, patifa, Vlet, Its cable
<h00k> anoble: OOooooh -- that'll do it
<rokumanxes> Any connection I click to configure gives me an error about.. interface, or something...
<furicle> shthap3ns: twice RAM?  just curious
<USN1520> yeah that sucks
<h00k> anoble: can you get the package from another machine and burn to cd or put on thumbdrive?
<USN1520> I get 250+ on cable
<USN1520> choose another mirror
<sourgrape> use torrents
<sourgrape> esp for ISOs
<vwbusguy> mirrors.kernel.org is usually fast
<USN1520> sourgrape is right
<Vlet> rokumanxes: what's the error?
<patifa> Isn't cox cable one of the throttler ISPs?
<eboyjr> USN1520, Okay... ( even if I have 36% done already? )
<h00k> patifa: which one isn't, these days :/
<shthap3ns> furicle: well, the first time i installed ubuntu, i used "fake raid" (through the mobo's BIOS). i did the guided install and it gave me a 2.7gb swap by default
<USN1520> yeah it will save time to use torrents
<sourgrape> eboy - yea, if you get a torrent or a better mirror that won't take long to get back
<USN1520> less prone for errors too
<patifa> h00k: Apparently not mine... yet.
<shthap3ns> furicle: i have 1gb of ram
<h00k> patifa: which is that?
<patifa> Rural independent cable service provider
<USN1520> eboyjr, I may be wrong but torrent is pretty solid
<h00k> patifa: rock on.
<anoble> h00k: how do i overwrite with the backup file?
<earthling> rokumanxes: what is the output of iwconfig?
<CUBeR64> hi everyone, i'd just like to ask if the creative zen stone 1gb allows booting?
<anoble> h00k: something with a mv or w/e
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. i can't get apache to start. tried /etc/init.d/apache2 start. it tells me OK and gives me no error messages but nothing actually runs. any ideas?
<sourgrape> anoble, probably have to put sudo in front of the command
<h00k> anoble: cp
<eboyjr> Its hard to tell where the mirrors are when you download Ubuntu, its poorly done
<h00k> anoble: cp 'filename' 'destination'
<USN1520> how so?
<anoble> h00k: k
<patifa> DrUnKnMuNkY: Try #ubuntu-server (is that an official channel?)
<USN1520> eboyjr, at the bottom of the webpage select view all mirrors
<anoble> h00k: but the command that someone else gave me had like a mv in it
<fde> eboyjr: It's designed that way to make it less confusing for you...
<Vlet> DrUnKnMuNkY: you're supposed to use: sudo apache2ctl start
<fde> patifa: yup
<h00k> anoble: mv will move it, like "cut"
<CUBeR64> hi everyone, i'd just like to ask if the creative zen stone 1gb allows booting of the ubuntu 8.04 livecd
<sourgrape> that's right, it's like cut... where cp is copy
<Vlet> DrUnKnMuNkY: well, using what you did is fine, but apache2ctl is what's recommended
<shthap3ns> furicle: i'm gonna have to bother you with one more question (im actually quite the linux noob): number of active devices = 2, number of spare devices = 0 is correct, right?
<USN1520> CUBe64 I dont even know what that is, sorry
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Vlet: that doesn't work either.
<patifa> CUBeR64: Huh?
<eboyjr> jde, USN1520, I dont even know what state each of the mirrors are in in the US... I just picked Mexico because I am pretty close to them. :)
<sourgrape> Cube - the MP3 player?
<Vlet> DrUnKnMuNkY: well, what's the error?
<USN1520> where are you at
<CUBeR64> yes sourgrape
<yrlnry> I upgraded to HH this afternoon.  Since the upgrade, when I select a URL in gnome-terminal and then pick the "open this link" menu item, the link doesn't open in my browser.  Instead, I get a dialog that says "Could not open the address "http://...":  There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location."   How can I fix this, or find out what the "error" was?
<newperson122> Hey gparted keeps giving me this in dmesg | tail :  program gparted is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO, ive also noticed it crashes alot :S
<eboyjr> USN1520, Las Vegas, NV ( Southern Nevada )
<fde> eboyjr: archive.<country_code>.ubuntu.com performs some magic to redirect you to your fastest local mirror...
<Vlet> DrUnKnMuNkY: oh sorry, it gives none... check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<sourgrape> Cube - NO idea on that one, probably have to google or put it in the forums.
<anoble> yrlnry: this happeds in Windows
<anoble> yrlnry: i get that in Windows 2
<CUBeR64> sourgrape: alrighty, thanks
<sourgrape> Cube - but post it in the forums if you DO get it working, that sounds like fun :)
<billy> did they ever add support for the 160gb ipod's?
<patifa> just roll the dice on a US server if you live in the US.  The layout of the internet in the US will make more of a difference than the city it's in relative to your own from within the continental US.
<firedice> With virtual box can i set up my video driver for my nvidia 8800gt?
<anoble> h00k: yeah none of these worked :/
<yrlnry> anoble: thanks!  that fixed my problem!
<Judeglass> so... i have this USB stick that i installed hardy heron from... i used another hardy box to create it. the stick mounts fine on the original hardy box and on my MacBook Pro. it is a fat32 volume.
<USN1520> eboyjr, pick one it doesnt matter and download the torrent file...it is really small
<Judeglass> but it won't mount on this new Hardy machine
<sourgrape> firedice - the VB uses a virtual device driver
<USN1520> eboyjr, then open with your torrent client and viola
<anoble> yrlnry: sarcasm?
<h00k> anoble: where are you trying to copy them from?
<sourgrape> firedice - the best you can do is to install the VB tools
<fde> Oh, he's not that far yet... sorry
<yrlnry> anoble: No!
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Vlet: a few errors in there that I should be able to fix. thanks
<anoble> h00k: /etc/X11
<Judeglass> i installed the Hardy on this problem machine from this same USB stick
<anoble> yrlnry: right ....
<eboyjr> USN1520, Alright, th
<eboyjr> x
<yrlnry> anoble: WHen you said that, I realized that the problem was that HH had installed Firefox 3, and that the terminal program wants to use the default browser, which is FF2, which is no longer present since the upgrade.
<kingsley_zissou> issue: fresh install of HH on my toshiba lappy, is there a work-around to use glx? or a way to get mobility radeon 9000/9100 IGP to render 3D on HH? had no issues on GG.
<yrlnry> anoble: so I told FF3 to make itself the default browser, and the problem went away.
<h00k> anoble: are you trying to edit your xorg.conf ?
<anoble> yrlnry: oh, well glad i helped : )
<Judeglass> i get a message: "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'USB_Stick'
<Judeglass> (thats what i named it)
<Judeglass> original  i know
<firedice> sourgrape> do you set up the tools inside of vb?
<anoble> h00k: im trying to over right with the backup
<USN1520> I am out yall...good night
<h00k> anoble: gotcha
<h00k> anoble: you can do 'mv xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.old'
<anoble> h00k: and cp didnt work
<eboyjr> Where do I find the torrent file for the mirrors?
<h00k> anoble: do mv instead
<x45> I've got an ubuntu pc that crashe's like its job almost every 5-10 minutes out of the blue, is it the hardware doing this?
<sourgrape> firedice - I think it's the "tools" menu - gimme a sec to fire mine up
<anoble> h00k: lol k
<Judeglass> any ideas as to where i should look to find out how it is being mounted?
<patifa> the torrent file doesn't download from the 'mirrors'
<h00k> anoble: mv xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf.old
<patifa> unless you just mean the .torrent file, which is only a couple hundred kilobytes at most
<kingsley_zissou> sorry got disconnected. did anybody address my ati 9100 question?
<h00k> anoble: shoot - if you did that, do 'mv xorg.conf.old xorg.conf'
<eboyjr> patifa, I need a torrent for 8.04 in the US
<angryatheron> i upgraded to HH on my hp laptop and now when using wireless I get some total hard freezes... cap and num lock lights flash on and off, screen stays on, mouse frozen, nothing will come back... has anyone else had a similar experience?  I can't figure out what is going on and it is driving me crazy
<firedice> sourgrape> what is thsi vb tools your talking about?
<genii> eboyjr: The nature of torrents makes them international by default
<patifa> eboyjr: What do you mean by a 'torrent'?  Do you mean the torrent hash file or the place all the actual ISO data comes from?
<sourgrape> firedice - looking at mine - it's just some utilities
<shthap3ns> anyone: for a fileserver, recommend ext3 or XFS?
<eboyjr> genii, Ohh, thats right lol
<anoble> h00k: its restarting
<h00k> anoble: okay - I hope this works :)
<patifa> Yeah, what genii said.  The torrent download comes from a pool of everyone else who's downloading it at the same time with bittorrent.
<anoble> h00k: well i hope this gets us to square 1 again
<eboyjr> patifa, So I can use BitTorrent or something to get the ubuntu iso
<furicle> shthap3ns: yep - two devices assigned in the array and no hot spares.
<h00k> anoble: yeah, that's what I mean
<oddalot> hi, how do i get rid of the login screen at startup?
<anoble> h00k: bec as of atm i cant even login :/
<fde> shthap3ns: Actually, for the directory the files are in - if they're large files, I'd recommend XFS... but for the rest of the system, ext3 as it's more general purpose.
<shthap3ns> furicle: thanks for your help, much appreciated!
<kingsley_zissou> l
<anoble> h00k: .. didnt work
<h00k> anoble: can you get the package on a thumbdrive at all? or that machine on the net?
<patifa> eboyjr: yes.  You'll need a bittorrent client and the ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent file
<pingu_> ok guys just got the new version and having trouble with the wireless internet any help
<skinnymg1> how do i loggin as root
<anoble> h00k: well i can unplug this one and do it ..
<Vlet> shthap3ns: from what I've gathered, xfs only presents an advantage when there are lots of small files
<h00k> anoble: ooooo.... :S
<shthap3ns> fde: mostly storing documents, excel sheets, etc
<shthap3ns> v1et: perfect, thanks :)
<eboyjr> patifa, Good, I found that exact file
<eboyjr> thanks
<eboyjr> :)
<kyncani> oddalot: the graphical login screen ? want autologin or no graphical login at all ?
<patifa> eboyjr: you got a bittorrent client?
<Vlet> shthap3ns: accent on the "lots"
<h00k> anoble: can you get privmsgs?
<sourgrape> firedice - with the virtual machine running, go to "Devices" then "install guest additions"
<pingu_> anyone?
<oddalot> no login at all, just go to my one user
<furicle> shthap3ns: de nada
<fde> shthap3ns: It depends on the size, too small, and you might as well use ext3...
<eboyjr> patifa, Yeh, I'll just use BitTorrent
<furicle> \away
<anoble> h00k: well i might be able to apt-get ircd or something that runs in terminal
 * furicle produces irc idiot alert
<h00k> anoble: boot into safe mode again, and ls /etc/X11
<IdleOne> !ot | furicle
<ubottu> furicle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<legend2440> oddalot: system>administration>login window>security>enable auto login
<patifa> there you go eboyjr.  Just open up the .torrent file in the BitTorrent program and wait for it to get rolling.  Should be quite fast once it gets cranking.
<kyncani> oddalot: you want autologin, i think the gdmsetup tool allow you to configure that (/etc/gdm/gdm.conf)
<fde> shthap3ns: I'd probably suggest going with ext3, and if you think there is a hardware bottleneck, leave some space for XFS later, and mount that to wherever...
<BROOM> /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<oddalot> thanks legend2440
<pingu_> ok guys just got the new version and having trouble with the wireless internet any help
<wgaryg> hi
<shthap3ns> fde: thanks. i think i'll do that
<eboyjr> wow! 200 KB/s !! awesome
<anoble> h00k: well the backup went away now there is only the reg one
<kingsley_zissou> Do the ATI proprietary drivers work for Mobility Radeon 9000/9100 IGP in Hardy Heron? I had no problem with desktop effects on Gutsy Gibbon, and I've tried multiple methods of installing the drivers. Possible/Impossible? Workaround?
<h00k> anoble: no xorg.conf.1 or anything?
<fde> shthap3ns: More than welcome!
<wgaryg> has anyone here had any experience with Cingular 865 Air Cards?
<Vlet> pingu_: specific questions help
<anoble> h00k: nope :/
<h00k> anoble: what card do you have? what res?
<eboyjr> Only 700000 more to go
<anoble> h00k: uhm GeForce2
<root> d
<anoble> h00k: on board
<patifa> eboyjr: just do everyone a favor and leave it open after the download finishes for awhile.  You're downloading from other people who are downloading it on bittorrent.  If you leave it running for a little while, you'll upload bits and pieces of the ISO to others :)
<h00k> anoble: I can pastebin you my xorg.conf
<anoble> h00k: ran a dxdaig on it
<root> q
<eboyjr> patifa, Thats seeding, right?
<patifa> yes
<Mimi> QUESTION:    how do I record audio output from any app? Audacity isnt doing it ;p
<anoble> h00k: ha! failsafe terminal failed 2
<eboyjr> sure i will
<Mimi> I can try other apps. if theyre easy the better
<h00k> anoble: WHA?
<kingsley_zissou> « /msg ubottu etiquette »
<h00k> anoble: ^o) I didn't know that could happen.
<furicle> OK - what's !ot ?   me irc dummy
<anoble> h00k: yeah wont even boot to failsafe terminal wont even work
<h00k> anoble: what error?
<sourgrape> h00k - have anoble back up the xorg.conf, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<roshane> hey all, i'm new to Linux but i'm learning
<dan_> #townsquare
<anoble> h00k: the one where it doesnt show any
<sourgrape> h00k - then maybe point him/her to envy ng ?
<roshane> interested in learning how to do installations
<anoble> h00k: and just the Ubuntu Color and a White box that is small and doesnt do anything
<Scunizi> !envy | sourgrape h00k
<ubottu> sourgrape h00k: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Mimi>  :3 What do you guys use to easiliy record audio from any application? (not microphone)
<Daisuke_Ido> on a further note: upgrades will probably break.
<thebitguru> Hi, I cannot remap Alt+right click to resize window when using compiz.  Something keeps changing it to Button2 when I set it to Alt+button3.  Any ideas?
<pingu_> vlet: ah i have set up the wireless connect i.e. the name and password and type. and it still wont connect
<anoble> sourgrape: do i need internet for that?
<roshane> i did an installation and when it was through, i couldnt find it
<sourgrape> For the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg you don't
<sourgrape> anoble - that should at least get you working in X again
<roshane> an animated wallpaper, does anyone know how to get one and also a cool dock...i'm a new user
<rnartos> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is this the fix for my problem in intel 945GM detection in ubuntu 8.04??
<r3b> hello, I just installed the linux-server package, after rebooting, the proprietary NVIDIA driver no longer works (I have to use the generic 'nv' driver). any way to fix this?
<sourgrape> rnartos - I'm not sure what your problem is, sorry
<ferric84> I have an ntfs external hard drive... can I delete the "RECYCLER" folder without issue?
<kingsley_zissou> Do the ATI proprietary drivers work for Mobility Radeon 9000/9100 IGP in Hardy Heron? I had no problem with desktop effects on Gutsy Gibbon, and I've tried multiple methods of installing the drivers. Possible/Impossible? Workaround?
<anoble> sourgrape: use kernal framebuffer interface?
<Scunizi> r3b, look in synaptic for the restricted drivers ending in -server..
<fujin> How can I adjust $PATH system wide?
<bazhang> roshane you should look into awn avant window navigator for dock; and compiz has an animated wp plugin iirc
<r3b> Scunizi: thanks, will do
<sourgrape> anoble - I'm a little late to the party - have you tried 'nv' - you have a geforce 2 right?  Probably a "go" verison, you said it was built in
<rnartos> sourgrape:  one thing more why xorg.conf doesn't show the details of my current configured video card.. it just show  "configuration for current video card" ...etc
<patifa> ferric84: I delete it once.  When I took the drive to a windows computer it regenerated.
<anoble> sourgrape: yeah i have the go version
<Scunizi> r3b, it's also the only way to get wireless working with the atheros chipset as well
<sourgrape> anoble - try NV first
<rnartos> no  more Option "####" "###"
<ferric84> patifa: thanks
<anoble> sourgrape: whats the command nv?
<rnartos> nor driver intel
<roshane> bazhang, i'm not sure how to do all that...a very new user
<anoble> sourgrape: or there site?
<patifa> ferric84: Just don't go deleting $blah$ files
<sourgrape> anoble - in a terminal window, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ferric84> patifa: are those ubuntu?
<DrifterSX> hardy heron is pretty radical
<rnartos> sourgrape: so how can I configure my video card right now in ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> roshane I have to step out for a bit; mention to others here that you want awn and the compiz plugin for wallpapers --animated and they can help you no doubt
<patifa> Well, one of them for example is an NTFS journaling file or something
<anoble> sourgrape: k done
<sourgrape> anoble - it should go through a few screens
<anoble> sourgrape: restart?
<roshane> yeah man, thanks
<anoble> sourgrape: yeah i went through them
<rnartos> sourgrape: xorg.conf not showing the detaild configs as before
<r3b> Scunizi: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-server  that looks like the one, eh?
<sourgrape> anoble - wow that was fast.. ok yea, try a restart
<Scunizi> r3b, yep
<sourgrape> rnartos - I'm not sure, have you recently reconfigured or changed something?
<r3b> Scunizi: thanks again
<Scunizi> r3b, np
<anoble> sourgrape: well i was doing it like 20 seconds before you said to bec you said erlier to do it
<newperson122> Hey when installing from the live cd, how do i have it so it doesnt try to "scan the mirror" because im on dial up speed, and i can never find out how to get the installer not to do this, because it always takes like at least an hour or so
<sourgrape> anoble ah =)  Faster thinker than I am (Not that it's hard to do)
<rnartos> sourgrape: after I install ubuntu... the xorg.conf only shows.. under device  "configured for current video card"
<rnartos> sourgrape: in lspci it shows my current video card "Intel 945GM"
<sourgrape> rnartos - what specific problem is this causing you?
<anoble> sourgrape: haha yeah BS! i cant even get this to run on my own though this is my first day of REALLY using linux
<r3b> Scunizi: gonna test it out, if you don't see me again, that's probly a good thing :P
<Scunizi> r3b, :)
<yrlnry> I just upgraded to HH.  I find that I can't sudo anymore; it now says "sudo: unable to resolve host mjd-laptop".  Any way to fix this without rebooting into single-user more?
<yrlnry> mode?
<rnartos> sourgrape: nothing much just wanted to know if my video card is configured or detected correctly
<anoble> sourgrape: hmm looks like it all died X________X
<sourgrape> rnartos - ah.  Well does everything look purty when you're in gnome or KDE?
<ubuntuROX> Anyone else have multiple USB Drives listed under Places / Computer? even when there are no usb devices plugged in?
<earthling> roshane: try this link helps in setting dock and other cool stuff  blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/10/21/making-ubuntu-710-gutsy-look-slicker/
<rnartos> gnome
<newperson122> how do you get the live cd installer to not try to check for updates or anything when installing ubuntu?
<rnartos> sourgrape: gnome
<DrifterSX> kde is kinda lame
<sourgrape> anoble - fiddlesticks.  Still dead?
<DrifterSX> gnome is way way better
<sourgrape> eh, I perosnally hate gnome AND Kde =)
<calc> CDE FTW
<anoble> sourgrape: runs localboot script like 5 times and craps out
<DrifterSX> oh ya, well what DO u like then
<kingsley_zissou> sourgrape: Do the ATI proprietary drivers work for Mobility Radeon 9000/9100 IGP in Hardy Heron? I had no problem with desktop effects on Gutsy Gibbon, and I've tried multiple methods of installing the drivers. Possible/Impossible? Workaround?
<rhys> anyone know how to change nautulis's security mode for samba?
<lnxnwbe> HI, i'v been useing ubuntu off ond on for a while . How do i say thanks to all the people who work on it?
<sourgrape> Drifter, my perosnal preference is XFCE4 with SLIM
<rhys> I need the "connect to server dialog" to pass the preference "sec=ntlmv2"
<anoble> sourgrape: me thinks its a full reinstall time to get to square 1
<o0Chris0o> where can I get PyQt 3.13 for kubuntu?
 * calc notes CDE is only of the ugliest environments known to man
<osiris> why in the world does xorg.conf have almost NOTHING in it in hardy?
<osiris> how am I supposed to edit that
<sourgrape> Kingsley - that I dno't know.  My laptop has an ATI 7500 mobility and won't run the properitary drivers
<rhys> osiris, dont touchy feely with ubuntus undersystem
<crdlb> osiris: because everything is autodetected
<calc> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/4b/DECwindows-openvms-v7.3-1.png <- :-)
<sourgrape> Anoble - probably not a bad idea, start fresh
<Jordan_U> calc, It's happily not very 'common' though :)
<rhys> ubuntu is not an undersystem kinda distro
<AdrianStrays> I'm getting kind of frustrated.  Everytime I log in, the network manager required my admin password.  I followed a guide to fix this, and it made it so my wireless can't connect to ANTHING, even after I deleted the new coding
<Scunizi> osiris, xorg I think doesn't  drive the video anymore.
<kingsley_zissou> sourgrape: thanks for the reply. it's a shame, will probably downgrade back to gutsy
<AdrianStrays> Can someone please help me with this
<sourgrape> anoble - I probably installed Ubuntu and Debian about 50 times when I first started
<crdlb> kingsley_zissou: do not use fglrx on that card, it does not support it
<DrifterSX> XFCE4 with SLIM?? idk what that is
<osiris> rhys, what are you talking about ? and its not autodetected
<calc> Jordan_U: it was, it just wasn't free so isn't common on FOSS, XFCE started as a CDE clone but luckily didn't stay that ugly
<Starnestommy> o0Chris0o: I think it's packaged as python-qt3 or python-qt4 depending on the version of PyQt
<osiris> if it was, i wouldnt be booting to 800x600
<anoble> sourgrape: yeah i dont want to loose my Winfux partition its got WoW on there
<ubuntuROX> Anyone else have multiple USB Drives listed under Places / Computer? even when there are no usb devices plugged in?
<kingsley_zissou> crdlb: how do i switch back to glx?
<crdlb> kingsley_zissou: fglrx last supported anything below the 9500 with 8.28, which was in Edgy
<sourgrape> Anoble - yea, fortunately you can tell the Ubuntu installer to just delete the linux partitiosn
<anoble> osiris: im having the same problem, as you
<rhys> osfameron, im saying ubuntu gets pissed when you play with its insides. if you have to edit the xorg in ubuntu, you shouldn't be using ubuntu.
<crdlb> kingsley_zissou: glx? that's not a driver
<rhys> osiris,  i mean
<osiris> doesnt anybody that uses ubuntu, actually know how there linux works ?
<DrifterSX> XFCE4 with SLIM what is that
<amnatz> where is the dual screen configuration GUI ?
<ubuntuROX> Or, does anyone know why I might have multiple USB Drives listed under /places / computer when there are no usb drives plugged in at the time?
<roshane> earthling pretty cool..http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2007/08/22/matrix-desktop/ how do i get that?
<osiris> what happened to inittab ?
<rhys> where is the dual screen GUI?
<DrifterSX> ive heard of xfce4 but not SLIM
<calc> osiris: sure lots of people, eg core-dev and motu for example ;-)
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm getting kind of frustrated.  Everytime I log in, the network manager required my admin password.  I followed a guide to fix this, and it made it so my wireless can't connect to ANTHING, even after I deleted the new coding
<sourgrape> SLiM is a replacement for GDM (Gnome Display Manager)
<earthling> roshane: yeah.. i dont much about animated wallpapers, though :(
<DrifterSX> is it like a "lite" version of gnome kindA?
<Scrounch> is it possible to have a GPS (travel, distance..no geolocalisation of course) in a soft @ ubuntu ?
<osiris> im not here to bash, but i really expected more from hardy, as dapper was so spectacular
<crdlb> kingsley_zissou: you need to remove any attempts at installing fglrx and then reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx, then you can go back to using the "ati" driver
<sourgrape> Yea, this is a 5 year old laptop, so I conserver where I can Drifter
<calc> osiris: inittab was replaced with upstart i think
<DrifterSX> o ok
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm getting kind of frustrated.  Everytime I log in, the network manager required my admin password.  I followed a guide to fix this, and it made it so my wireless can't connect to ANTHING, even after I deleted the new coding
<kingsley_zissou> crdlb: all within hh?
<cr4z3d> i just upgraded to 8.04 and now my wireless doesn't work. intel pro 3945abg card was using ipw3945 and i hear you need iwl3945 in the new version but doesn't seem to be working
<amnatz> and where is SLIM ?
<Jordan_U> Scrounch, Google Earth might do that
<DrifterSX> mine is a 5 year old desktop and i run beryl
<crdlb> kingsley_zissou: of course
<calc> osiris: what was so special about dapper?
<DrifterSX> 512RAM P4 3.2Ghz
<osiris> im running hardy on a 600mhz compaq lappy
<amnatz> that was in "screen resolution" in 7.10
<sourgrape> cr4z... does the wireless card show up under Restricted Drivers?
<kingsley_zissou> crdlb: thank you :-D
<calc> osiris: for the most part gnome has looked the same for the past 7 years
<o0Chris0o> Starnestommy thanks its packaged as python-qt3
<o0Chris0o> :)
<amnatz> but i dont find it in 8.04
<Dh08> how do i set a home network between my laptop (ubuntu herdy) and my pc (win xp)?? i installed samba, but still i am having problems accessing/sharing files.
<sourgrape> Cr4z - I'm sorry, it's called "hardware driverS" now
<Scrounch> Jordan_U:  i have tested it, but that's just distance @ road, and i need that for forest too :/
<osiris> gnome aside, i run fluxbox or enlightenment anyhow
<arooni-mobile> hey ubuntu team!  i recently switched my network from unencrypted => WPA security.  my gutsy laptop had no problem with the change.... but my gutsy desktop (with wireless nic) can't seem to connect to the network............. ideas?
<punisher> Hi, all!
<sourgrape> Amnatz - SLiM is in the packages, I think I just apt-get'd it
<roshane> earthling my problem so far is installing things...and i also have a concern about things i used to do and programs i used to run in windows like Xara Xtreme and graphics software and my games like Call of Duty 4
<amnatz> sourgrape : THX!
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm getting kind of frustrated.  Everytime I log in, the network manager required my admin password.  I followed a guide to fix this, and it made it so my wireless can't connect to ANTHING, even after I deleted the new coding
<DrifterSX> COD4 is on PC?
<o0Chris0o> now I need to figure out how to download and install liquid weather for super karamba
<DrifterSX> i Own at that game on PS3
<bigfuzzyjesus_> okay, so i got hardy heron, but i cant have sound from firefox and rythmbox at the same time, so if i open rythmbox first, firefox has no sound until i close rythmbox and restart firefox or vice versa
<osiris> Dh08, that's cause samba is half busted by default in hardy
<Jordan_U> Scrounch, What do you mean 'for forest'? Do you mean following hiking trails or simply as the crow flies?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> any ideas?
<Scrounch> an multiple checkpoint
<Scrounch> and
<punisher> can you see my masseges?
<osiris> no
<ubuntuROX> for games check out urban terror. or open arena.
<calc> osiris: thats due to the new gnome (i think, at least aiui)
<anoble> nope i cant
<DATmafia> im running 8.04 lts in virtualbox, need to enable resolution past 800x600 i tried the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with no success
<o0Chris0o> yeah urban terror is pretty sweet
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm getting kind of frustrated.  Everytime I log in, the network manager required my admin password.  I followed a guide to fix this, and it made it so my wireless can't connect to ANTHING, even after I deleted the new coding
<punisher> Sorry, my english no good
<o0Chris0o> originally a quake 3 mod
<punisher> I From russia
<osiris> DATmafia, welcome to my world, only no VM
<Dh08> any tools out there to make this process easier?
<ubuntuROX> I love that game, and open arenas not bad either, just more quakeish
<patifa> ?ru
<anoble> punisher: privyet
<patifa> dangit :|
<DrifterSX> open arena sux
<DATmafia> osiris	 so im not alone, whew
<osiris> DATmafia, and xorg.conf is a wreck now
<patifa> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DrifterSX> COD4 is way better
<patifa> there you go punisher
<sourgrape> DAT - install the tools first "Devices, Install Guest Addons" I think
<ubuntuROX> what sux about it?
<punisher> anoble: you speak russian?))
<AdrianStrays> ﻿I'm getting kind of frustrated.  Everytime I log in, the network manager required my admin password.  I followed a guide to fix this, and it made it so my wireless can't connect to ANTHING, even after I deleted the new coding
<DrifterSX> pretty much all games for linux sux
<earthling> roshane: for games you can try wine. you can find some stuff on googlin as to how to make COD run? but it will be using more CPU when runnin on ubuntu
<anoble> punisher: ehh im Ukranian, i remeber a little ;)
<bigfuzzyjesus_> okay, so i got hardy heron, but i cant have sound from firefox and rythmbox at the same time, so if i open rythmbox first, firefox has no sound until i close rythmbox and restart firefox or vice versa
<absnt> How can I set VLC to be the default media player for everything (including streaming in firefox)
<DATmafia> sourgrape	 okay
<roshane> earthling why is that so?
<DrifterSX> ya me too hat absnt said
<osiris> absnt, you will need the vlc plugin for firefox for one
<eboyjr> My BitTorrent is not resuming! :( !!
<anoble> punisher: kak de la?
<earthling> roshane: you are trying to emulate windows on linux using wine
<absnt> osiris: I see it in the list of addons but under it it says totem player blahblah
<Jordan_U> bigfuzzyjesus, You can try installing libflashsupport but that might make flash less stable
<eboyjr> I'm scared
<ubuntuROX> I disagree.  I have been perfectly entertained by urban terror, and open arena..
<sourgrape> WINE is not an emulator.. ;)
<Mimi> QUESTION: What's the command that launches the Add/Remove on the start menu?
<osiris> other than that you can use the "prefered applications" menu in preferences
<DrifterSX> when i download torrents form isohunt.com it only gives me the option of using transmission (which sux)
<Dh08> osiris: any tools out there to make this process easier?
<CYREX> hey i have a virus on my pc, is there any antivirus for linux
<CYREX> jk
<calc> CYREX: clamav
<anoble> CYREX: WTF?
<Jordan_U> bigfuzzyjesus, You can also try setting all applications to use alsa instead of pulseaudio ( though pulseaudio is pretty cool if you actually use its features )
<DrifterSX> how do i choose ktorrent or any other to be my default torrent client
<CYREX> hehe
<osiris> Dh08, not that i have found.  im still working though it myself in my spare time
<ubuntuROX> Or, does anyone know why I might have multiple USB Drives listed under /places / computer when there are no usb drives plugged in at the time?
<DrifterSX> anyone?
<Mimi> j #ubuntustudio
<patifa> If he could actually figure out that he has a linux rootkit, he'd know enough to name it as such ;)
<osiris> dont have the time now to spend all day with it
<sourgrape> Save the torrent file, righ click it, open with / as / something like that
<Mimi> oops
<bigfuzzyjesus_> Jordan_U, what is pulseaudio, i have always used alsa
<Scunizi> ubuntuROX, a usb hub?
<eboyjr> whats the command for bittorrent?
 * anoble is going to bed
<calc> CYREX: clamav is useful for scanning email for viruses if your isp doesn't do it for you, but they can't infect your linux install :)
<DrifterSX> thats what i do
<BENSON> BENSON IS HERE
<BENSON> BENSON IS SUPERIOR TO ALL OF YOU
<CYREX> i know hehe just kidding
<calc> CYREX: i used to get a few thousand virus emails a day
<ubuntuROX> perhaps built in? didnt show in Gutsy?
<BENSON> BENSON WILL TAKE YOUR PANCAKES
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<CYREX> wowwwwwwwww
<BENSON> REAL MEN TYPE IN CAPS
<DrifterSX> i want firefox to download the torrent straight to something else besides transmission
<monkeybritches> Will you leave us the waffles?
<CYREX> you got problems man
<gnomefreak> Jordan_U: ?
<eboyjr> BENSON, My eardrums hurt
<Jordan_U> gnomefreak, BENSON
<roshane> earthling in terms of antivirus protection like i would need on windows, do i need one now? using ubuntu8.04
<DrifterSX> transmission is really crappy and so is BitTorrent
<gnomefreak> I saw after i asked
<osiris> DrifterSX, transmission is
<osiris> ktorrent is great
<Raistli1> are there any wubi specialists in the house?
<kingsley_zissou> crdlb: how do i enable the ati driver? after reinstalling libgl1-mesa-glx, will it just work as it used to?
<bigfuzzyjesus_> Jordan_U, msg okay?
<DrifterSX> azureaus, utorrent and bitlord are the only ones worth using and i cant get any of those to work in ubuntu
<sourgrape> Jordan - nah.  If you want a decent one to help protect your windows friends, I recommend AVG Llinux
<calc> roshane: just to discard virus emails, you can't get infected though
<arstanj> hi, where can I get the latest varnish(1.1.2)?
<sourgrape> Clam is another good one, open source
<Jordan_U> bigfuzzyjesus, Sure
<DATmafia> sourgrape	 how do u install those klinds of OS addons?
<arstanj> I don't wanna compile myself
<calc> roshane: if your isp does it for you then you don't need one
<DrifterSX> ktorrent is good but i cant set it to be my default torrent program
<earthling> roshane: not realy needed but you some some. search in synaptic.
<sourgrape> DAT - which kinds?
<Mimi> QUESTION: What's the command that launches the Add/Remove on the start menu? -- also... how can I record the ALSA output to a mp3 or something? Thanks
<arstanj> I wanna use backports but there only 1.0.3 version
<earthling> roshane: not realy needed but you can if you wanted search in synaptic.
<osiris> DrifterSX, ktorrent supports a webUI, a bandwidth schedule, and IP blacklisting.  very handy for managing bandwidth
<calc> Mimi: gnome-app-install
<bigtimer121> how do i put songs on my ipod???
<roshane> o ok...
<legend2440> DrifterSX: right click a torrent file>properties>open with and set it to open with a torrent app
<DrifterSX> idk what most of that has to do with what i asked tho
<Mimi> THanks calc
<arooni________aa> help1
<crdlb> kingsley_zissou: set Driver to "ati" in Section "Device" your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eboyjr> QUESTION: What is the command for butttorrent?
<osiris> DrifterSX, all features i miss in transmission
<crdlb> bah
<DrifterSX> friom firefox web browser i can do that legend2440
<endo> how can I disable the resticted driver?
<DrifterSX> ??
<monkeybritches> Mimi: Have you tried Audacity?
<eboyjr> bittorrent* excuse me *
<sourgrape> I started with ktorrent and utorrent in wine, moved to rTorrent - but it's definitely an acquired taste
<roshane> earthling i have others questions but i'm trying to remember them at this time
<ubuntuROX> whats wrong with transmission?
<endo> sourgrape: transmission is where its at
<endo> how can I disable the resticted driver?
<DATmafia> sourgrape	 the kind for the addon to change my screen resolution
<osiris> ubuntuROX, its a featureless ap
<DrifterSX> transmission is too basic and lame
<endo> DrifterSX: then use deluge
<endo> how can I disable the resticted driver?
<roshane> earthling, oh...with compiz, the cube, how do i get it to zoom out when its been rotated?
<endo> how can I disable the restricted driver?
<sourgrape> endo - yea, I've heard people that like Trans... I'm just used to rTorrent now
<osiris> and the "clutch" webUI deb doesnt even work right
<DrifterSX> the only thing about linux that i dont like is that its always behind technology and its too basic
<DrifterSX> deuge is like utorrent or bitlord??
<endo> utorrent
<ubuntuROX> really? You can control the download and upload speeds? what else do you need?
<endo> how can I disable the restricted driver?
<DrifterSX> bitlord was my favorite by far on winblows
<osiris> DrifterSX, i have found that statement very wrong
<endo> utorrent is the best on windows
<osiris> linux is not behind the technology
<endo> utorrent
<endo> how can I disable the restricted driver?
<osiris> endo, add/remove programs ?
<o0Chris0o> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<endo> osiris: no, its not in ther
<DrifterSX> umm u always see poeple trying to "configure" ipods, mp3 players, psp's, wifi cards, the list goes on
<sourgrape> Restriced Drivers (Or "Hardware Drivers" in HH) un-"green" the check box next to the hardware
<DrifterSX> u dont need to do ANY of that in winblows(not trying to defend microsuck)
<osiris> DrifterSX, and you dont see that in windows ?
<patifa> DrifterSX: They want to mess with the settings to make them work.
<DrifterSX> no
<earthling> roshane: you will have to set the action keys first. i dont remember exactly how? so cant be of much help now :(
<DrifterSX> never see that
<Alinon> i could use some help installing ubuntu if someone has time
<DrifterSX> ever
<SiCkNeSs-> has anyone downgraded firefox back to 2?
<zionpsyfer> DrifterSX: Can you show me the download page for itunes for linux?
<osiris> you have never worked in IT, have you
<eross> in a little less than 15 minutes, I just installed 8.04 onto a fresh harddrive :-D
<DrifterSX> u plug it in and it works in windows
<mneptok> DrifterSX: how is this Linux's fault, though?
<warriorforgod> DrifterSX: What is the trouble?
<DrifterSX> idk about mac tho
<patifa> eross: :)
<DrifterSX> its not linux's fault
<eross> where do i go from here..
<warriorforgod> Alinon: What is the install problem you are having?
<DrifterSX> im ranting i sorry
<mneptok> DrifterSX: so stop saying it is. :)
<patifa> eross: What do you wnat to do?
<DrifterSX> i wasnt
<eross> i been here before with 6.06, etc..
<DrifterSX> u misinterpreted
<eross> play games and run game server
<ubuntuROX> I think linux is ahead of the technology, somehow it manages to stop me from having to spend hours removing spyware and virus infections from my computers, and they run fast from the day its installed till its time for an upgrade,,, plus I think its kinda nice getting a new toy every six months or so in a new version, and without having to make Mr. Gates richer...
<mgregsond> DrifterSX: I agree, your point is valid.
<calc> whee need itunes to buy DRM'd music that will at some future date stop working, see MSN music being shut down
<eross> dont care too much for flashy gui unless it doesn't slow my gameplay
<roshane> earthling what about viewing someone's webcam like i would in MSN messenger, can Pidgin do that? i cant find the feature? is there any other alternative?
<mgregsond> DrifterSX: It's getting there though.
<osiris> enough politics.  back to problems
<mneptok> DrifterSX: Microsoft spent exactly $0 and 0 days making iPods work in Windows. Apple did the work. you want your iPod in Linux? talk to the same people that made it "just work" in Windows. Apple.
<DrifterSX> ubunturox thats why i like ubuntu so much, i even have Yellow dog linux on my PS3 and oon ill have suse and fedora
<bigtimer121> anyone know how to put songs onto an ipod???
<warriorforgod> bigtimer121: I use gtkpod
<sourgrape> Rhythmbox works well with my iPod
<Alinon> warriorforgod: i've always been able to install ubuntu in the passed, but for some reason with build 8.04 i'm getting a wierd error when the partitioner starts to load stating something about 1024 bytes and something about it being experiemental
<earthling> roshane: cant help there either. ask other here
<mgregsond> bigtimer121: AmaroK
<legend2440> SiCkNeSs-: i did but had to go back to 3. the addons in 2 wouldn't install or uninstall under hardy
 * calc is pretty sure if he felt like plugging his ipod into his ubuntu 8.04 laptop it would just work
<zionpsyfer> bigtimer121: gtkpod or amarok or rhythmbox
<DrifterSX> i hate ipods just using them as a "technology" example since so many poeple have them
<warriorforgod> Alinon: Can you give me the exact error message?
<DrifterSX> and dont WE want more PEOPLE to use ubuntu
<enterusername> hello
<mneptok> DrifterSX: it applies to any device.
<sourgrape> Drifter - and for a while - iPods didn't work in Windows
<eross> the new background is a step up from the usual brown color, I like it
<Mimi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DrifterSX> ya for a while
<bigtimer121> mgregsond: i use amarok, but when i drag the songs over it won't put it on the ipod. you know what i should check
<Alinon> warriorforgod: after that i click ok but the paritioner never starts, i've never the regular installer, wubi and the atlernative install they all do the same thing
<monkeybritches> I hate the fact that people think iPod is synonymous with mp3 player
<DrifterSX> i cant even get my psp to work on here
<mneptok> DrifterSX: define "work"
<eboyjr> I like brown... its my favorite color, next to oragne
<ubuntuROX> I think its a stupid decision to buy things that are locked into one vendor...
<DrifterSX> well i havent tried it in 8.04 but my guess is a big no no
<warriorforgod> Alinon: Have you run any disk checks for errors on the drive?
<Mimi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mgregsond> bigtimer121: No, I don't have an ipod.  I just know that it tends to work...
<roshane> can someone recommend a chat program similar to MSN on windows that i can use to view a webcam? can Pidgin do it?
<monkeybritches> Like when my friend was saying she wasnted to get a cheap iPod and couldn't grasp it when I told her there was no such thing.
<amrik> Hi, how do I configure Evolution to read an IMAP server for the list of remote folders?
<Alinon> yeap it's fine
<mneptok> DrifterSX: my PSP mounts and displays its memory card with no fuss in both Gutsy and Hardy
<ubuntuROX> skype Roshane
<osiris> so does ANYONE know how to force xorg.conf to generate a REAL conf file ?
<patifa> amrik: Look for 'subscribe'
<DrifterSX> umm change any video file from avi, divx etc to mp4 and transfer it onto my psp all in one click
<warriorforgod> Alinon: ext3 filesystem?
<Alinon> no it's not
<DrifterSX> oo a memory card lol
<ubuntuROX> webcam works great in skype
<eross> accelerated nvidia =)
<milly1234> my generic flash memory usb connected mp3 player is all my fiance needs, just basically a flashdrive with a mp3 player built around it
<patifa> amrik: "subscribe" is the keyword in IMAP for dealing with folders and whatnot
<Scunizi> roshane, skype or ekiga.. ekiga is typically already installed
<mneptok> DrifterSX: well, that's what the PSP does. that's all it does.
<Alinon> warriorforgod: it's ntfs but that's what it's always been in the passed too
<eross> brb
<calc> DrifterSX: there is probably a tool to do that, i stream videos/music/photos from Ubuntu to my PS3, was easy
<sourgrape> Skype, Ekiga or aMSN for webcam
<DrifterSX> will my webcam form my ps3 (psEyetoy 2) work for skype in ubuntu??
<roshane> ubuntuROX does the other person have to have it too?
<pinno> anyone having problems putting in the password in the terminal and not being able to type numbers?
<mneptok> DrifterSX: PSPvc
<warriorforgod> Alinon: So you are installing ubuntu on an NTFS partition?
<DrifterSX> ps3 is way more suited for that tho
<milly1234> pinno, numlock?
<DrifterSX> pspvc NEVER works
<roshane> Scunizi the person is using Windows Vista
<mneptok> DrifterSX: i have converted every Batman animated episode ever made to PSP format using nothing but Linux.
<osiris> pinno, no, but all my keybindings in vi seem wrong now
<monkeybritches> osiris: Have you tried configuring it from a console login after a reboot?
<ubuntuROX> yes, they will need skype to see your webcam, but its free for windows too
<patifa> pinno: I have a bug where my numlock key is lit up upon startup, but isn't actually active till I jab numlock a few times to synchronize the light with the real state of the numlock
<DrifterSX> nice job
<Scunizi> roshane, amsn or skype then
<DrifterSX> i just use pspvideo9
<earthling> roshane: ubuntuROX seems to know some thing about webcams ask him
<DrifterSX> it does it for me, but not in linux
<amrik> patifa: do you mean the "only check subscribed folders" option in receiving email?
<mneptok> DrifterSX: works here. and on my girlfriend's machine. and on my friend's machine ruinning Fedora.
<osiris> monkeybritches, i cant find an example syntax to go by
<pinno> ah kk ill check
<lop> hi
<DrifterSX> how do i install it??
<pinno> well i can type numbers in everything else but in the terminal
<eboyjr> I don't like the font that Ubuntu uses for everything... the title bars, application text, 3d objects, etc... Any ideas on how to change this?
<DrifterSX> im not compiling or unpacking or whatever
<Tixer> I have a problem on a Xubuntu server I manage. The server responds to ping, I can SSH / VNC into it, but it can't access any sites other than the router it uses. I even tried pinging 4.2.2.1, which doesn't work. Any ideas?
<osiris> but yes, that is what im intending to do.  didnt know i would need my old xorg.conf for an upgrade
<ubuntuROX> roshane skype has windows, mac, and linux clients
<roshane> Scunizi can u use synaptic to get amsn?
<DrifterSX> i wana click on it and have it install like an exe file
<Scunizi> roshane, yes
<Don_Miguel> Hello all ...
<DrifterSX> sudo apt-get install pspvc?
<Don_Miguel> Problem: IDE (working) partitions not visible after Gutsy net-upgrade to Hardy on SATA  note: those IDE still show in BIOS, see Paste: http://pastebin.com/m6cd001d4
<pinno> once it asks for a password in the terminal i cant type anything in it
<mneptok> DrifterSX: download the package from Sourceforge. install the dependent packages and build-essential, then compile it according to the instructions
<sourgrape> system / preferences / appearance
<monkeybritches> Type: sudo dpkg-config xserver-xorg
<mneptok> DrifterSX: PSPvc has no .deb yet, and is not in the repos
<DrifterSX> idk what any of that means except for the download part
<arooni-mobileaas> help!  my poor gutsy desktop cant connect to a wpa personal enabled network.  i have installed wpasupplicant.  what should i do?
<amrik> patifa: I'm still unsure how to "subscribe" so as to get all my folders to show up
<DrifterSX> well there u go
<calc> DrifterSX: pspvideo9 uses ffmpeg, which is originally a linux app
<osiris> monkeybritches, tried that one already
<DrifterSX> this seems to be WAY easy
<DrifterSX> i know calc
<Alinon> warriorforgod: you get my PM?
<osiris> monkeybritches, you dont get a dialog to set resolution
<calc> DrifterSX: so just use ffmpeg directly and tell it to output psp format
<DrifterSX> ffmpeg never worx for me either
<monkeybritches> I meant sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DrifterSX> i need a gui program i can just click "self explanitory" buttons
<andylcp> what is ffmpeg?
<Danikar> My windows partition isn't mounting when I first log into Ubuntu. It use to though. How can I make it so that it does?
<ubuntuROX> I wonder what video card the developers are running? seems like there is always some bugginess with nvidia and ati drivers.
<crdlb> osiris: what video card do you have?
<DrifterSX> i dont want to go through all this headache of unpacking, compiling, or whatever
<warriorforgod> Alinon: no.
<amnatz> slim is not dual screen gui ?!
<pinno> got it working thanks for the help
<DrifterSX> way too much work, and i usually never do it right and some how mess up my ubuntu
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, System -> Preferences -> Appearance, You can also use any microsoft fonts from the "msttcorefonts" package if you don't like those available by default
<calc> andylcp: look in synaptic
<Scunizi> DrifterSX, learn or revert back to M$
<amnatz> what for dual screen ?
<mneptok> DrifterSX: so we can sum up your argument with, "Windows really sucks. Linux sucks because it's not more like Windows." ;)
<sourgrape> amnatz - slim is a window manager, and it covers both my screens when it comes up
<ubuntuROX> LOL
<eboyjr> Jordan_U, Oh, yeah.. I had those downloaded already.
<roshane> Scunizi what do i use as the log info? the info i used for MSN on windows?
<DrifterSX> lol
<eboyjr> Thanks
<DrifterSX> sure..
<earthling> Danikar: pastebin your fstab
<calc> DrifterSX: i'm pretty sure clicking install ffmpeg in synaptic doesn't involve any of those steps
<andylcp> calc:oh,thank you!I will go
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, np
<Scunizi> roshane, yes.. it connect to msn
<DrifterSX> i wana dual boot vista with hardy soon but im lazy
<Scunizi> *connects
<Alinon> warriorforgod: mind sending me a PM - it's easier to chat that way heh
<balgarath>  anyone here use ies4linux to do all the ie stuff for webpages?  I'm having trouble getting it to view a page on localhost.  says it cannot find server..
<DrifterSX> yeah but using ffmpeg never does anything for me
 * calc bbl, back to work
<DrifterSX> i just fixed synaptic so let me try it
<sourgrape> balgarath... can you view the webpage in firefox?
<ubuntuROX> Trick to really enjoying linux is to find programs linux native programs to do the stuff you used windows aps for.
<calc> DrifterSX: dunno, i never had the time to actually encode a video for my psp
<Scunizi> balgarath, with that issue ie4lin won't help
<balgarath> sourcode, yes
<amrik> Hi I am still stuck. how do I configure Evolution to read an IMAP server for the list of remote folders?
<calc> DrifterSX: i just play emu games on it :)
<DrifterSX> fixed lol i already in the 1 week having hardy screwed it up 3 times
<idyllic> Hi, anyone knows why I can't strace my process (firefox per se)? I got the following output in terminal  read()  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntuROX> once you do, you may find the linux programs have more features, or just make more sense to use.
<DrifterSX> i keep mine updated
<roshane> Scunizi...it works perfect, thank you
<Scunizi> roshane, np
 * calc should encode some videos for his trip to prague
<DrifterSX> i dont wana hack it unbtil i get a slim psp
<mneptok> DrifterSX: you need to read something. lemme find it.
<Danikar> earthling: http://pastebin.com/m546be0cf
<balgarath> Scunizi, are you saying that this is a known problem with ies4linux, or that my problem is not in ies4linux?
<DrifterSX> ok brb pm me with it
<balgarath> sourgrape, yes
<warriorforgod> Alinon: I just send you a pm
<earthling> Danikar: going through it now
<idyllic> Hi, anyone knows why I can't strace my process (firefox per se)? I got the following output in terminal  read()  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<calc> DrifterSX: very easy to hack now with pandora battery, offtopic though
<DrifterSX> u know i like u guys good people, another eason i like ubuntu sooo much good hearted support
<sourgrape> balgarath - curious.  What if you substitude 127.0.0.1 for localhost?
<Scunizi> balgarath, doesn't sound like it's a prob  with ies4lin.. it uses the same path as FF in ubuntu.. so if FF works so should ies4lin..
<osiris> crdlb, VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade i1 (rev 6a)
<DrifterSX> calc u need to learn me that stuff
<calc> DrifterSX: search on google for "pandora's battery"
<earthling> Danikar: which is the win partition?
<Danikar> sda1
<sourgrape> Drifter - just think - if you stick with it and become a linux expert, you won't have to pay 400 dollars for Windows 2009's "upgrade"
<mneptok> DrifterSX: http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml  <--- read the "MGBs, Tanks, and Batmobiles" part. fun stuff.
<balgarath> Scunizi, FF works and ies doesn't....
<sourgrape> Or however much they are going to charge
<balgarath> sourgrape, still won't load - it says The page cannot be displayed now though
<osiris> crdlb, PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia AGP]
<DrifterSX> ok read in a lil bit
<DrifterSX> ty mneptok
<calc> sourgrape: well most people don't pay for windows anyway, buy ymmv :)
<mneptok> np np
<idyllic> Hi, anyone knows why I can't strace my process (firefox per se)? I got the following output in terminal  read()  = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DrifterSX> anyone read graphic novels here?
<sourgrape> calc - I meant, legally =p
<DrifterSX> or real books?
<amrik> Ok I think I know how to do it. Folder -> Subscriptions and then choose the server you want
<calc> sourgrape: its either included from factory on their system, or they get it other ways ;-)
<jodekary> has anyone been able to get a BT headset to work with 8.04
<N1N31NCHN41L6> hello simple question where do i go to put a terminal option on either dektop or menu bars?
<Jordan_U> idyllic, Are you stracing firefox or firefox-bin ?
<calc> sourgrape: most people get windows pre-installed i imagine, not illegally
<DrifterSX> synaptic shows that i have ffmpeg installed but i dont know how to use it
<idyllic> jordan_U: firefox
<earthling> Danikar: you dont have the windows partition in the fstab. add it and reboot. it will mount then
<arooni_> haha oh noes:  i ran:  sudo apt-get remove network-manager-nome network-manager.............. and now stuff is blown up... i have no connections and i cant get it back with sudo apt-get install.......... what should i do??????
<DrifterSX> should i install some sort of "front-end" gui for it??
<sourgrape> calc - I'd be it's about half and half... Best Buy is sellin those upgrade boxes to somefools.. er someone
<osiris> N1N31NCHN41L6, right click on the menubar and click add application
<mneptok> DrifterSX: i can help you get PSPvc set up, since i opened my mouth
<hyde> hello what commands need to write so amarok reads my sony mp3
<calc> sourgrape: which is why there are so few installs of vista so far, no one wants to buy it but it comes preinstalled so they are stuck with it on new machines
<fde> DrifterSX: you already have one  :)
<Mattevt> would anyone be able to tell me why the orientation of the (Application Places System) is on the right instead of the left of the taskbar?
<Scunizi> balgarath, for ie access to sites that require it I use VMWare server and install an old copy of w2kpro or xp
<DrifterSX> ok if u have time im down for iyt
<crdlb> osiris: hmm, that's quite obscure :)
<calc> sourgrape: very few sales of the upgrades actually
<DrifterSX> fde?
<Danikar> earthling, Do i need antying for options?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> osiris: i didnt see it in the list - which one is it
<fde> DrifterSX: if you installed 'gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg' then just play the movie in Totem  :)
<ENeGMA> I've been having a lot of stability issues since downloading the 8.04 beta and even the latest updates seem to do nothing to fix them -- is there any way to solve this?
<Scunizi> Mattevt, drag it where you want it.
<Jordan_U> idyllic, 'firefox' is simply the startup script ( checks for other running instances, used in launchers ) firefox-bin is the actual program
<osiris> crdlb, its a 600mhz compaq lappy
<iMatter> Uhm how can i disable SELinux or is there a configuration GUI for it?
<hyde> hello what commands need to write so amarok reads my sony mp3
<hyde> hello what commands need to write so amarok reads my sony mp3
<sourgrape> calc - That's music to my ears
<hyde> hello what commands need to write so amarok reads my sony mp3
<DrifterSX> fde nm ur off my topic i think
<FloodBot1> hyde: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> DrifterSX: Applications > Sound & Video > Movie Player
<idyllic> jordan_U: there is no firefox-bin in 8.04 . i checked the system monitor
<DrifterSX> i hate totem
<Mattevt> Scunizi: I can drag the buttons, but the menus don't seem to move
<crdlb> osiris: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log . See if it says VESA or TRIDENT a few dozen times on the left
<calc> sourgrape: there were some numbers published a while back about pc sales vs number of vista installs, and its pretty much just preinstalled, very few box sales of vista
<osiris> N1N31NCHN41L6, you want the add to panel option
<balgarath> Scunizi, thanks for the tip
<genii> iMatter: kernel option: selinux=0
<earthling> Danikar: what is the partition type for your windows partition?
<DrifterSX> vlc only here
<ubuntuROX> Microsofts Vista is the best MS product ever...  It caused me to switch to linux :)
<sourgrape> bal - does IES have some weird proxy set up for local host?
<calc> ubuntuROX: exactly ;-)
<fde> DrifterSX: Then install 'vlc' it's in the archive  :)
<DrifterSX> lol ubunturox
<Danikar> earthling, ntfs?
<Danikar> earthling, /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs default 0 0 is what i think i need
<hyde> hello what commands need to write so amarok reads my sony mp3
<DrifterSX> i ahve it duhsky
<calc> ubuntuROX: actually vista isn't that bad if you reinstall it cleanly getting rid of all the crud from factory
<hyde> hello what commands need to write so amarok reads my sony mp3
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | hyde
<ubottu> hyde: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fde> DrifterSX: That is a front end for ffmpeg....
<N1N31NCHN41L6> no i want to add a terminal shortcut to ppanel or desktop
<N1N31NCHN41L6> osiris:
<calc> ubuntuROX: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=120228/
<Scunizi> Mattevt, you might have to right mouse click the area and unlock
<DrifterSX> vista is actually pretty cool SOMETIMES
<ENeGMA> Vista didn't crash on me as much as 8.04 is
<DrifterSX> i hate all the spyware on any windows machine tho
<ubuntuROX> LOL,, but "not bad" is not as good as my Ubuntu systems :)
<Jordan_U> idyllic, Hmm, let me see if firefox-3 still uses a separate launcher script...
<calc> ubuntuROX: note that doesn't circumvent any licensing or anything, just reinstalls an OEM system without the crap
<earthling> Danikar: u have to be sure
<DrifterSX> i just wish we could use directX10 or 11 or whatever it is now
<idyllic> Jordan_U: thank you. I can't even strace -f <PID/any process>. I tried with opera as well. Same error
<balgarath> sourgrape, no I don't believe so
<Danikar> earthling, Oh well it is definetly ntfs.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> osiris: can it be done?
<calc> i reinstalled vista on my laptop on sunday to test out some hard drive stuff (the hdparm -B 254 thing)
<Danikar> earthling, Do i need to know anything else about it
 * Scunizi thinks DrifterSX is either really new to linux or just trolling
<sessh1234> k i just switched to ubuntu 8.04 from gentoo, in gentoo i had rc-update for modifying runlevels, is there an ubuntu equivalent?
<DrifterSX> im not new to linux lol
<DrifterSX> but not all that seasoned either
<sourgrape> Balgarath - it's boggling me noggin.  Did that tip work from Scunzi?
<Scunizi> DrifterSX, then you must be trolling
<DrifterSX> i get by alot better now
 * mneptok points DrifterSX to a /msg window
<fde> sessh1234: apt-cache search runlevel ... update-rc.d is popular.
<Mattevt> Scunizi: "Lock to Panel" is unchecked...I don't think the (Applications Places System) menus are moveable...I can move the buttons along the taskbar, just not the three main menus
<ubuntuROX> I agree,, vista is not bad,  It was the bomb for me,,  like I said,, it made me take another look at linux and now I am delighted..
<DrifterSX> im trying to get calc to help me get pspvc working
<earthling> Danikar: type fdisk -l as super user and tell the partition showing ntsf
<sessh1234> thanks
<amnatz> root@natousayni-laptop:/home/natousayni# slim
<amnatz> Segmentation fault
<amnatz> dualscreen
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i seem to think i saw something in add/remove once that put a terminal in the takbars - but cant find it now
<calc> DrifterSX: oh pspvc, i have no idea about it at all, don't have a ps3 camera
<amnatz> what may i do next ?
<calc> DrifterSX: someone else was talking about pspvc
<Danikar> earthling, earthling, /dev/sda1 /media/Windows ntfs default 0 0
<fde> sessh1234: Remember, on Debian/Ubuntu 2-5 are the same thing by default.
<Scunizi> Mattevt, try to add another application menu to the bar and place it where you want it.. if it works delete the other  one.
<DrifterSX> someone was gona show me how pspvc works, not the damn ca,mera calc
<Danikar> earthling, bah miscopy
<Danikar> earthling, /dev/sda1   *           1       20550   165067843+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<DrifterSX> must be mne
<balgarath> sourgrape, his suggestion was to install an old copy of windows to a VMware server...I won't be able to get to that for a while
<sessh1234> is there a gnome app for bringing down a terminal from the top of the screen with ~
 * calc bbl, work
<Alinon> when i try to install Ubuntu i get a message during scanning that says something like device /hda or whatever has a logical sector size of 2048 - not all parts of gnu parted support this at the moment and working code is highly experimental
<DrifterSX> ok ok ill brb
<earthling> Danikar: k
<crdlb> sessh1234: tilde
<sourgrape> balgarath ... last dumb quesitn.  What if you put the real IP address of your workstation into IE intead of localhost?  Still epic fail?
<InfernoX222> does neone know how to get madwifi-source to install? apt-get install madwifi-source dosnt work and synaptic dosnt have it either
<Scunizi> sessh1234, yes.. I just read about it the other day.. but for the life of me I can't remember the name.
<Alinon> this happens when the the partitioner starts...but it just sits there forever
<osiris> crdlb, trident
<ubuntuROX> whats with real player?  I had to do the bin install, then remove the mplayer plugins to for rm to get it to work.  Should be a package that does all that
<fde> sessh1234: Same one you used in Gentoo... apt-cache search <whatever-you-used-in-gentoo> ... it'll be in Ubuntu, I'd bet  :)
<ENeGMA> is there any solution to the problem with sound dropping out in 8.04?
<earthling> Danikar: your entry will be some thing like " /dev/sda1  /mnt/sda1  ntfs uid=1000,gid=100 0 0"
<sessh1234> i didnt have it in gentoo
<sessh1234> it was a kde thing
<sessh1234> ive seen it before
<sessh1234> i wanted know if gnome had something similar
<nomasteryoda> ENeGMA, cutting out while on battery?... i don't have it in kde if that's a plus
<nomasteryoda> or work around
<Scunizi> sessh1234, that's what I was referring to
<earthling> Danikar: you will have to create /mnt/sda1 or have at a place convinient to you
<ENeGMA> no, on ac
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i want a terminal shortcut on desktop or in menu nars
<hydrogen> yakuake is the kde program
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: hey i know you from mgalug
<hydrogen> If theres a gnome one i'm sure its not as good
<nomasteryoda> yup
<Fezzler> Pelo?
<nomasteryoda> cool sessh1234
<N1N31NCHN41L6> sessh1234:  there is - i saw it before - looking fo now
<sourgrape> Nine - right click the terminal menu item in the menus
<Danikar> earthling, ok. Its so weird Gutsy always did it for me =\
<Scunizi> N1N31NCHN41L6, find terminal in the menu .. right mouse click and choose place on panel or whatever
<balgarath> sourgrape, that got it, as long as I put http:// in front of the IP
<Mattevt> Scunizi: thanks. I think I can work with this
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: lol, no one talks there anymore though
<nomasteryoda> i'm famous.. in HPR episode 83 Xoke "stole" my tux penguin
<balgarath> sourgrape, thanks for the suggestions :)
<sourgrape> balgarath - wel at least you havea  temp work around.  It's going to bug me that localhost isn't working
<nomasteryoda> sessh1234, true
<Scunizi> Mattevt, many ways  to skin a cat.. or heron :)
<nomasteryoda> people are just too busy here
<Danikar> earthling, thanks
<earthling> Danikar: k
<sourgrape> balgarath - makes me think that IE4Linux is hijacking localhosts/127 subnet somehow
<labmgr> kjashdkjash dkjashda
<sessh1234> yeah, lol
<labmgr> kjashdjksa dkjsahdas
<labmgr> kajsdhaksjhd jksadas
<labmgr> kjasdhjksah dkjsa
<labmgr> kjashdkjsa dkjsad
<FloodBot1> labmgr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: do you know any linux computer shops or companies in the area
<balgarath> sourgrape, lol...I just noticed that http://localhost works, I was just typing localhost - its an M$ thing I guess
<sourgrape> Woot!
<N1N31NCHN41L6> Scunizi: u ROCK thanks a million
<iMatter> i just installed clamAV and during the setup it shows this Not creating home directory `/var/lib/clamav'. WARNING: local host name (son9524-laptop) is not qualified; see cf/README: WHO AM I?
<Scunizi> N1N31NCHN41L6, :)  thanks
<nomasteryoda> sessh1234, there's one group in Macon... guy does installs all over the state for schools mostly using Fedora... but i don't remember the name.
<Jordan_U> balgarath, My dad has that same bug with IE in windows so that seems to be it :)
<nomasteryoda> I think tux solutions
<nomasteryoda> is the name
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: its not LSP J. Robinson is it
<sourgrape> Balgarath - you're right there, I think with IE intergration, it tries to connect via SMB first, probably blows up in IE4linux
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> sure is
<FloodBot1> nomasteryoda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sessh1234> i met him waaaaay back
<fde> balgarath: Nah, you can type it in a terminal... look at /etc/hosts for some aliases... browsers require a protocol though... even file:// is a protocol  ;)
<nomasteryoda> grr... not punctuating dams block my thoughts ... bots... hate hem...
<nxusr> how do you make a statement with the *(asterik) preceding ?
<sessh1234> lol
<balgarath> Jordan_U, I've been away from windows for so long...I find it takes me longer to figure out problems on friend's computers.  Everytime I work on one, my decision to switch to Ubuntu gets reinforced :)
 * sourgrape doesn't know
<sacamano> how do you add a simple password to a wireless router? like UBUNTU. is it wpa, or wep?
<nomasteryoda> sessh1234, so where you now? in GA still?
<Scunizi> nxusr, /me
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: yeah
<sourgrape> heh I always use /action blahblah
<InfernoX222> does anyone know if there is another 'automatic' way to download madwifi-source? apt-get install madwifi-source aptitude and synaptic all do not have it
 * nxusr thanks Scunizi
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: i quit compunet though, they kinda sux
<sven_oostenbrink>  I need to automate a task where I daily copy some 500 files from some 50 different directories to a remote FTP server.. Im looking at the ftp command but I don't see how I can automate that (like specifying the user name, password, etc).. How could I automate this task?
 * Scunizi :)'s @ nxusr 
<fde> balgarath: I don't recommend changing anything in there though unless you know what you're doing  :)
<BROOM[A]> « Away On » Reason: sleeping « Since 12:40:am / Pager: OFF »
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: so if you know anyone hiring, plz let me know, even windows shops, lol
<adnaps> hi there, im having troubles with with my wireless adapter automatically starting. atm i need to ifconfig ra0 up to get it working. i have added a script in init.d and done update-rc.d ifwifi default but its still not working on startup ... any ideas?
<nomasteryoda> sessh1234, they did not impress me. sessh1234 LOL
<balgarath> fde, I've learned not to change a lot of things the hard way :)  (or, more specifically, backup what I am changing)
<earthling> having problem with sify wifi.. anyone?
<tr-33> hello, anyone here familiar with certifications?
<nomasteryoda> i would like to know of any ... but m ostly Linux shops...
<genii> sven_oostenbrink: the ftp command does not have any syntax to automate entering of passwords and commands
<Mathman> balgarath: eh, just know how to change it back
<nomasteryoda> earthling, working good here... but then again, I don't use the net-applet... i use wicd
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: well, i worked there for like 2 or three years and then they switched the linux ids stuff to sonicwall crap and i couldnt take it anymore
<sourgrape> Sven - not that I can help, but I belive perl or another scripting language is your solution.
 * DIL wha
<TheToff> msg ubotu etiquette
<nomasteryoda> nice one..
<sven_oostenbrink> genii> then how could I automate FTP?
<mojo> Little help please with problematic gutsy-server > hardy-server upgrade.  Server is headless.  Updated/Upgraded Gutsy and ran do-release-upgrade over an SSH connection.  Fell asleep before it finished, found SSH session terminated after sitting there prompting me about a config file update.  Had to shut down, install video card, kbd, monitor, and ran the update/upgrade & do-release-upgrade from console.  Fails to find new release.  "sudo
<mojo> dpkg --configure -a" gives this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8828/  THANKS!
<sourgrape> Sven - I've seen it done in Perl before, I just don't have access to those scripts anymore to show you
<genii> sven_oostenbrink: Perhaps you may want to look at rsync instead
<earthling> nomasteryoda: did you have atheros card
<sven_oostenbrink> sourgrape> I could do it in PHP :) But need it done in bash
<sourgrape> ah
<ubuntuROX> sven its easy
<sessh1234> lol, well thanks for all the help ppl.  i gotta go for now
<balgarath> you guys recommend any specific hardware to go with/stay away from when building a desktop?  or and good companies that build linux computers (cheaply)?
<sessh1234> nomasteryoda: later yo
<TheToff> Hi all, I have a problem with USB headphones after a Heron upgrade, any sound gurus about?
<ubuntuROX> hold a sec.
<nomasteryoda> ah... nope.. I have intel card... thought I know one person with an atheros... he's been using hardy since alpha 2
<sven_oostenbrink> genii> rsync does FTP? one problem is, locally Im talking about 50 different directories, remote about 1 only.. and its a one way copy only as well
<adnaps> where do i place a script to perform ifconfig ra0 up on startup?
<ubuntuROX> Ill get you the script to ftp from the command line
<kneeki> Before I ask here, is there a WoW channel I should ask my questions in for playing WoW on ubuntu? :)
<sourgrape> Bal - not wanting to start a flame war... but in my limited experience - intel procs, intel chipsets, nvidia video.
<balgarath> kneeki, #wine?
<testify> Is it possible now, with the authentication requirement, to easily configure a static IP connection to a WPA wireless network?
<eboyjr> theres 14 people on #wow
<fde> mojo: please try to install lunux-image-2.6.24-server explicitly and paste the results to me, thanks
<DIL> balgarath: tigerdirect/compusa is a good source for components ASUS mobo
<Jordan_U> sven_oostenbrink, Can you use keys to login rather than a password?
<kneeki> ﻿balgarath, that's probably a good start. thanks!
<eboyjr> ##wow i mean
<Flannel> kneeki, balgarath, it's #winehq, but see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Mathman> balgarath: go with supermicro boards.  intel chipsets.  seagate disks, with a good long warranty.  raid if you're able.  nvidia video cards.  good companies?  eh, you get more for your dollar just building something yourself
<genii> sven_oostenbrink: You may find some bash scripts to modify for that purpose here http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/autoftp.shtml
<earthling> nomasteryoda: what was your wireless card type? i ahve been trying to get atheros card working for ages and it never seemes to take off..
<adnaps> Anyone? Where to place a script for ifconfig ra0 up for startup?
<nomasteryoda> which model earthling ?
<sven_oostenbrink> genii> Just heard of lftp, seems to be able to do the job
<Don_Miguel> Hello again, it has been about 22 minutes now so trying again:
<Don_Miguel> Repeat #1, this morning: Problem: IDE (working) partitions not visible after Gutsy net-upgrade to Hardy on SATA  Note1: those IDE still show in BIOS, Note2: but NOT in partition manager ! ... see Paste: http://pastebin.com/m6cd001d4
<balgarath> thanks all
<Scunizi> earthling, mine works on server install.
<sourgrape> genii - you rule, nice link
<amnatz> dualscreen GUI w nvidia : twinview
<nomasteryoda> adnaps, try /etc/modprobe ?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i was told to do this delete /boot/grub - but its says delete: comand not found - what do i use
<sven_oostenbrink> genii> thanks, I'll check the link!
<amnatz> thx for help sourgrape
<genii> sourgrape: Thanks
<amnatz> ++
<adnaps> nomasteryoda : will try, thanks
<Flannel> Don_Miguel: they've been mapped to SATA.  they're all sdX's now
<nomasteryoda> look into the folder... or some files there
<earthling> nomasteryoda: athros n5523
<Scunizi> N1N31NCHN41L6, who told you to delete /boot/grub.. that's what start your system
<sourgrape> amnatz - well, it was worth what you paid for it :)  Good luck
<nomasteryoda> ... if not, then look at the session manager for gnome adnaps
<Jordan_U> N1N31NCHN41L6, By whom were you told to delete /boot/grub ? In most cases that will prevent your system from booting
<mojo> fde::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8830/
<nomasteryoda> down under system, session
<Mathman> balgarath: sun puts out some really sweet systems if you want to have a name brand behind it.  hp if you don't want to spend as much as sun costs.  spose it depends on your situation really
<Don_Miguel> Flannel: thanks, I'll go look ... again!
<mojo> fde::  and thanks for looking :)
<Alinon> i have the exact error message now - this is what i get when the Ubuntu partitioner begins to scan my hdd's - WARNING device /dev/dss has a logical sector size of 2048.  Not all parts of GNU parted support this at the moment, and the working code is high experiemental.  Then it just sits where scanning but never does anything.
<roshane> new help..i'm not getting some videos to play online
<mojo> roshane::  format?
<shthap3ns> hi all, i'm running HH(server). could someone kindly tell me the command to install the GUI desktop?
<Jordan_U> roshane, Try right clicking them and "open in totem movie player"
<balgarath> Mathman, I'll probably take your advice and build myself
<fde> mojo: Take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list ... has it been changed to hardy?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i need to delete - then sudo grub-install /dev/sda  then sudo update-grub - i got 2 os and the grub only lets me run one
<Flannel> shthap3ns: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<roshane> flash
<mojo> shthap3ns::  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<shthap3ns> thanks, Flannel!
<Flannel> shthap3ns: You'll (probably) also want to switch to the generic kernel, if you plan on using this as a desktop machine
<earthling> nomasteryoda: its a wireless ethernet adapter. not a wifi card you put in the laptop slot but one that has a big antena that goes to the roof top. SUB-326 i guess
<sourgrape> balgarath - nothing like cutting your hands on your own PC's sheet metal case =)
<Alinon> anyone have a clue as to what the deal is? i've never had problems installing ubuntu until 8.04
<fde> mojo: Also, in this particular case, don't use aptitude, it is far better in most cases, but may be compounding the issue currently...
<N1N31NCHN41L6> any ideas
<dragonSteel> yo
<Jaggednz> roshane: Installed Ubuntu extras ?
<eboyjr> Flannel, you are on here a lot, correct?
<balgarath> sourgrape, been there :)
<shthap3ns> Flannel: i'm still going to run it as a server. i'm just too noob to use the command line :(
<bjron> hmm,  just installed xubuntu on a machine and it seems the max resolution is 600x800 according to display settings.  I had a look at the xorg.conf and it seems pretty minimal these days (no mention of allowed resolutions even), so where is the settings manager getting them?
<BIOHazard87> Hey all :)
<roshane> jaggednz not sure
<Jordan_U> roshane, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get remove gnash #In case you have gnash and unless you actually want it
<Flannel> shthap3ns: Ah, you may want xubuntu-desktop then instead, it's more lightweight
<Mathman> balgarath: you get the same support really, warranties and all that.  but then if you need 200 systems by next week, well, I dunno.
<earthling> Scunizi: what did u mean by server install?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> fde - when installing anothoe desktop aptitude works great for me
<Scunizi> N1N31NCHN41L6, maybe just try the update gub line
<Flannel> eboyjr: that's a safe assumption
<eboyjr> Why is there an op called FloodBot1?
<ubuntuROX> sven,, accept that file, its has the bash script for ftp
<sourgrape> mmmm Xubuntu... crunchy goodness
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: it's used to stop flooding
<N1N31NCHN41L6> after the install - there is NO gub on my puppy linux os
<BIOHazard87> Does anyone have problems with their Volume Manager crashing in Ubuntu 8.04,  which breaks sound, also it prevents you from pressing the Power button on the top right
<Scunizi> earthling, I have server installed and running on wireless
<shthap3ns> Flannel: gotcha. so: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Jordan_U> eboyjr, It's a bot which bans people if they start flooding, the human ops all op themselves only when needed
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: Aptitude is awesome... I use it almost exclusively, but it tries to install Suggests by default, and thus widens the realm of the possible issues...
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, Oh, okay lol
<Flannel> shthap3ns: Yep
<mojo> fde::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8831/  (short answer yes)
<Scunizi> earthling, w/ atheros chipset
<kravlin> I just upgraded to Hardy. Unfortunately the sudo command returns sudo: unable to resolve host Evidence. While evidence is the name of the computer i'm kinda stuck. can someone help?
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: There is a switch to turn it off, but meh
<shthap3ns> Flannel: thanks much!
<Flannel> !hostname | kravlin
<ubottu> kravlin: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<earthling> Scunizi: great !!! how are you making it work?
<Flannel> kravlin: you can reboot to the recovery console to fix it if you need to
<nomasteryoda> earthling, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473379&page=4
<Alinon> whenever i try to install Ubuntu, i boot from the disc, then i get to the point where the partitioner starts ﻿then i get this message:  WARNING device /dev/dss has a logical sector size of 2048.  Not all parts of GNU parted support this at the moment, and the working code is high experiemental.  Then it just sits where scanning but never does anything.
<Scunizi> earthling, I had to install the restricted drivers
<fde> mojo: update and try to reinstall that package perhaps?
<kravlin> Flannel: the question is how do i fix it.
<Jaggednz> roshane: Ubuntu restricted extras
<mojo> fde::  E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.24-server
<mojo>   (using apt-get to install
<nomasteryoda> earthling, following the methods of ndiswrapper it would seem... should do it... get the windows driver from the mfg site and using ndiswrapper
<Mathman> kravlin: eh, /etc/hosts is all that matters I bet really.  unless you went mucking about with /etc/nsswitch.conf or something.  but yeah, it wouldn't hurt to get all that junk consistent anyhow.
<earthling> nomasteryoda: going throughnit now
<N1N31NCHN41L6> fde - just saying i had betterl luck installing xubuntu deskyop with aptitutude
<nomasteryoda> k
<testify> Is it still not possible to setup a static IP wireless WPA network using network-manager?
<roshane> Jordan_U install the flashplugin and its still not working
<N1N31NCHN41L6> hey why would a comp run faster with ubuntu and compiz than it did just straight xubuntu
<Jordan_U> mojo, sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<mojo> fde::  what is the proper package name?  i'd check w/synaptic on my desktop but it's amd64 arch vs i386 on the server
<roshane> Jordan_U its just saying loading
<fde> mojo: There is no reason it shouldn't be able to find that package after 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-16-server
<Flannel> kravlin: the info ubottu gave you talks about how to fix it
<Jordan_U> roshane, Can you give an example link?
<Don_Miguel> Flannel: the only SDs I see are those from the original Gutsy install ... and none of the IDEs appear now.  Any hints for finding them again ?
<earthling> nomasteryoda: i tried ndiswraper.. i have amd64.. could that be that i require 64bit driver?
<adnaps> nomasteryoda : where in modprobe.d?
<Mathman> N1N31NCHN41L6: define faster
<Flannel> Don_Miguel: All of your IDE drives should be in /dev/ under sdX, do `sudo fdisk -l`
<Fezzler> I upgraded to Hardy.  Where do I check my monitor is correctly selected?  Desktop Effects EXTRA! doesn't work anymore.
<nomasteryoda> hang on adnaps
<roshane> Jordan_U http://video.xnxx.com/video15432/Hot_Girls_by_the_Pool not the best link but hey
<balgarath> OT, but anyone know of a good writeup explaining all the different intel processors? I've not kept up at all
<nomasteryoda> earthling, if there is one... i would try it...
<fde> mojo: ahh... throw the -16- part in when explicitly installing it...
<Flannel> balgarath: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place for that
<nomasteryoda> if you are using 64bit version of ubuntu
<N1N31NCHN41L6> Mathman: everything from program response time to opening a terminal to computing to office functions
<DIL> Alinon, how is your disk formatted
<balgarath> Flannel, will do
<nomasteryoda> adnaps, would be a better place for the ifup command... under networking
<Shadow_X> how do I change the resolution used when Ubuntu shows its splash screen during bootup?
<Don_Miguel> Flannel: OK, going to try that  sudo fdisk -l     thanks ...
<DATmafia> if i screwed up my resolution so i can't read it-how do u change it back really quickl
<earthling> nomasteryoda,Scunizi: thanks people .. if it works out i will let u know!!!
<Jordan_U> roshane, Works fine here :) ( but in the future please don't post questionable links, this channel is supposed to be 'family friendly )
<Hellsadvocate> hey guys, quick question, in ubuntu for my macbook pro, everytime i try to close the lid while ubuntu is on, it makes this High pitched sound.
<ubuntuROX> put the backup copy of xorg.conf you made before you screwed it up back :)
<fde> mojo: The original command correctly attempted that though, but I'm guessing it hadn't updated yet at that point...
<DATmafia> :)
<N1N31NCHN41L6> so know idea on what to use instead of the command delete
<ruben> Hi all. We had a problem with our windows2K server and I had to come up with a new server. I used ubuntu. The server has 2 partitions. In one of them we installed a program, but since we no longer have Terminal Services, we cant open it.
<TheToff> HH sound problem:  I can get my USB headphones working under some applications but not others.  Prior to upgrade VLC worked fine with them, now not so much.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Jordan_U> roshane, Did you also check to make sure that gnash was not installed?
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: rm ?
<roshane> Jordan_U sorry, i just couldnt find a better example because youtube works fine
<adnaps> ﻿nomasteryoda : yes, i added ifconfig ra0 to interfaces in /etc/network/ but it didnt do a thing
<Mathman> N1N31NCHN41L6: short answer?  gnome with compiz works better than xfce on your setup.  at least seemingly at any rate.  hate to nitpick, but I don't suppose you've been very scientific about your benchmarks here.
<ruben> Is it possible to install something like terminal services to share that windows program under ubuntu?
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L6: rm -r or rmdir removes directories...
<mojo> fde::  Jordan_U::  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/8833/
<mojo> fde::  i did the sudo aptitude update
<nomasteryoda> adnaps, ok.. so did you have to issue a modprobe for that wireless driver?
<Jordan_U> roshane, That sounds like gnash, it works with youtube but not most other sites, please try removing gnash
<adnaps> ﻿nomasteryoda : nope, after compiling the driver i had to insmod but never had to modprobe it
<roshane> Jordan_U how do i do that?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> Mathman: how can i be scientific - xubuntu used to lock up all the time - ubuntu and compiz DONT
<nomasteryoda> ah... so is it loaded now?
<Jordan_U> roshane, sudo apt-get remove gnash
<N1N31NCHN41L6> and its a PIII with 256RAM
<AnthroTechie> Hey, I just upgraded to 8.04 and have installed advanced-desktop-effects-settings, but I it still says "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<fde> mojo: At that point, I'd have you take a look at the post-inst script... and at least have it pointing to the right file, but I'd rather not assist someone else with that...
<adnaps> ﻿nomasteryoda : im using it :p i just want it to start automatically and be recognised by network manager
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> ic
<Mathman> N1N31NCHN41L6: well now you're changing the whole story around anyway.  I thought xfce was just slow.  now it's crashing all the time.
<nomasteryoda> doh
<fde> mojo: My public answer: Backup important files, and reinstall .... apologies
<Hellsadvocate> Anyone? know how to solve this?
<Fezzler> It seems like when I turn on Extra Visual Effects it changes my Advanced Desktop Setting and visa versa
<roshane> Jordan_U what should i see to know that it was successfully removed?
<mojo> fde::  i run webmin on it and backed up the modules i use.  is that enough?
<fde> mojo: I have no idea as I refuse to use webmin...
<Xulthus> why not
<Mathman> Hellsadvocate: screw around with the bios?  change it from s1 to s3 or whatever as far as the apci hibernate or whatever the heck goes?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> Permission denied
<adnaps> ﻿nomasteryoda : for some reason my network manager isnt loading anymore either :( but before i had to right click > disable networking then right click > enable networking to get it to recognise
<fde> mojo: backing up /etc/ and whatever services you have should be enough.
<mojo> you have a better suggestion for admin of a headless server/router?
<z0rz> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy Gibson and I installed mybuntu-desktop.  It told me the sql password and I clicked forward.  It said the installation was complete (but I never got the screen that asked if I wanted to setup a frontend/backend) so I rebooted.  Now instead of a ubuntu logo on boot I have the mythbuntu logo... and it get's stuck there
<fde> mojo: ssh
<roshane> Jordan_U its still just saying loading
<nomasteryoda> adnaps, did you try installing wicd instead?
<mojo> fde::  i use that too
<ubuntuROX> Does anyone know if the 64bit version is pretty stable and works well with flash and the usual stuff now?
<nomasteryoda> its on wicd.sourceforge.net
<Jordan_U> mojo, I might be able to help, wait a second
<adnaps> ﻿nomasteryoda : i have not ... ill give it a go now
<nomasteryoda> just my suggestion
<mojo> fde::  webmin makes some easier for me, esp. squid and shorewall
<fde> mojo: Webmin tends to break things for me, and isn't at all secure.
<nomasteryoda> it will remove net-applet...
<anachronoks> I've been having some serious problems with Hardy that weren't present with Feisty. Mostly related to audio/video, but also where Firefox crashes and brings down the entire system.
<nomasteryoda> adnaps,
<adnaps> yup, hardy here to
<mojo> Jordan_U::  rock on then :)
<anachronoks> Anyone had anything like that happen?
<nomasteryoda> k
<z0rz> Does mythbuntu-desktop modify grub in anyway?
<Mathman> ubuntuROX: beats the heck out of me.  and fedora was disappointing me today as far as that junk goes.  although in fedora's defense that has worked quite well in the past
<fde> mojo: webmin was actually dropped from Debian a while ago due to its insecurity...
<Xulthus> fde why you don't use webmin?
<adnaps> spent hours patching my driver to get it to compile :p
<nomasteryoda> adnaps, it works well and you can have any script you want in the controls.. follow their directions
<Fezzler> I'm not sure my Nvidia card is running correctly after upgrade to 8.04
<adnaps> ok
<Jordan_U> mojo, 32 bit or 64 bit?
<mojo> fde::  with shorewall refusing external connects, shoudl that be a problem?  i run this as a home server and router.
<Mathman> ubuntuROX: but really, it's not that hard to throw firefox, flash, java, and whatever into your home directory
<bobbie4> Ubuntu Rules!!!!
<nomasteryoda> good ... you know what to do then.. dave yates of lottalinuxlinks recommends it too..
<mojo> Jordan_U::  64bit (amd athlon 64 x2 3600+
<Hellsadvocate> I love Ubuntu. So far i've fixed every problem i've come across
<anachronoks> Anyone else had Firefox crash and bring down the whole system in Hardy? I installed from scratch so it couldn't be just me.
<mojo> Jordan_U::  DOH!!!!  My bad, that's the desktop!  The server is i386/32bit
<nomasteryoda> Hellsadvocate, sweet
<Mathman> ubuntuROX: not that I'd advise going with that over something simple like apt-get install foo.  but still...
<roshane> mojo thats my specs
<ubuntuROX> yea, I was thinking about trying 64bit again, but last time it was so hit or miss I decided to stick with 32 bit.
<Hellsadvocate> Biggest problem: High pitched noise when i try to shut the lid while my macbook pro is on.
<fde> mojo: Nothing should be trying to connect, so no... take a look at apt-proxy though if you have multiple machines running Ubuntu.
<adnaps> thanks mate, i normally wouldnt have asked but it just wasnt making sense. i though it may have been a hardy issue
<oddalot> albert hofmann is dead
<Mathman> Hellsadvocate: so yeah, pay no attention to me then.  fair enough
<IndyGunFreak> is ubotu still sleeping?
<IndyGunFreak> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<Fezzler> Where do I check that I have the right monitor installed?  Using 8,04
<Hellsadvocate> Mathman
<wolferine> someone willing to give me two mins to mount my SATA HDs?
<Hellsadvocate> hahah sorry man
<Jordan_U> mojo, OK, do you mind trying something that has a chance of making things worse?
<AngryElf> After a clean install of 8.04 GRUB isn't recognizing the hard disk that I installed it to
<AngryElf> somethign is saying "Error 21 - device doesn't exist", if I edit the line it's (hd2)
<Mathman> Fezzler: say what?  the right monitor?  the right monitor is the one you like to look at.  and the one that preferablly works with the linux distro you happen to be running
<patifa> wolferine: Do you know what errors you are getting?
<Xulthus> wow
<Xulthus> I'm suprised.
<mojo> fde::  i have thought about apt-proxy but the server is the only i386 and my desktop is amd64, so wouldn't that be a problem?  I do intend to build a mythbox next (very soon) and was gonna use it for that (it's also i386, will use mythbuntu)
<fde> Jordan_U: Go ahead and say it, and I'll be a buffer for whether it'll work or break things  :)
<mojo> Jordan_U::  shoot
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, then grub is pointing to the wrong partition ... or drive or both
<nomasteryoda> i've seen that before
<legend2440> oddalot: sad he was only 102
<anachronoks> Is there a webpage with known issues for 8.04?
<mojo> Jordan_U::  reconfiguring it will be a PITA but it can be done if I have to
<wolferine> patifa, no error, mount -a works fine...
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, how many partitions do you have on that drive?
<Fezzler> Math: But under 7.10 I could check that it installed correct monito Acer AL511 and not, let's say, Dell 990
<Mathman> Fezzler: spose you're asking how you can know your xorg.conf is right as far as your monitor goes?  is that it?
<fde> mojo: Yes, unfortunately...
<AngryElf> nomasteryoda: default install/setup on that drive so, 5?
<oddalot> yeah, i should live to like 200 if it helps with old age HEH
<Fezzler> Math:  Yes.
<Jordan_U> mojo, fde first, and this should be completely safe download http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-16-server_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb and run "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb"
<mojo> fde::  thought as much.  but kept in mind for as machines get added to the net
<Fezzler> Math: I used to be able to check using System>Administration
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, so you would have windows, linux root, home, swap and something extra
<DATmafia> i fixed the screen resolution issues
<fde> Jordan_U: Why would that break things? You're just doing what apt does automatically  :)
<DATmafia> in virtual box
<AnthroTechie> I'm having trouble getting my desktop effects to work, I already installed Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<david__--> im new to linux,can someone guide me through the installation process of ddreamweaver please
<Mathman> Fezzler: yeah, well.  X config files are one of those black arts.  meaning once you get that junk working, back up your xorg.conf when you go and reinstall.  if you didn't do that, well...
<N1N31NCHN41L6> it WILL NOT let me delete /grub
<Mathman> Fezzler: I guess try running an "X -configure" as root.  if that even works anymore...
<AngryElf> nomasteryoda: fresh clean install of just 8.04, no windows i dont know how many partitions that is
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, you can edit the grub before it starts all the way.. .hit "Esc"
<wolferine> patifa,  /dev/sdb5       /media/500      auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8        0       0
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Jordan_U> fde, That's why I said "First, and this should be perfectly safe..." :)
<anachronoks> Wow, 45,000 bugs for Ubuntu on Launchpad
<adnaps> nomasteryoda : wicd deb package installed and no need for configuration ... got everything first go :) thanks champ
<nomasteryoda> adnaps, enjoy mate
<ChatterboX> hello all
<mojo> Jordan_U::  if i'm in an ssh session, isnt' ther a way to xfer a file thru it?
<AnthroTechie> hey
<Fezzler> Math: I don't follow.  Everything after upgrade seems ok except Visual Effects and my beloved rotating desk cub
<fde> Jordan_U: I think the issue is with his apt though... I do not know why it can't find the package itself... and it likely isn't just for this package...
<phillipsjk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org is the new way to configure X
<Mathman> Fezzler: that and try and look up the specs on your monitor.  the xorg.conf file isn't actually as nutty as I'm making it out to be.  if you can find the refresh rates for the thing and plug those in to your xorg.conf file, then you're basically set as far as the monitor goes.
<mojo> Jordan_U::  if not i can wget it direct to that box
<N1N31NCHN41L6> phillipsjk: it works great to
<anachronoks> Speaking of that, does anyone remember the Compiz effect that was essentially like Expose on the Mac?
<z0rz> I just did an apt-get upgrade and now my machine won't boot.  It stalls at the Ubuntu loading screen for a while and then instead of going into gdm it says BusyBox v1.1.3 and then (initramfs) _
<anachronoks> I wonder why that's not installed by default.
<AngryElf> nomasteryoda: should it really be "hd2" for a scsi drive -- i tried changing it to sd2 but then i got an error parsing the line
<Fezzler> Math: Where is xorg.conf located?
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, hit the "e" key to edit a line in Grub menu.... say edit the root=(hd0,0) and
<DATmafia> AnthroTechie did u go to system-preferences-appearance preferances- Visual effect tab
<nomasteryoda> ah
<Mathman> Fezzler: but heck, these days you're probably better off leaving that refresh stuff absent and letting X autoconfigure everything anyway.
<Fezzler> MAth: etc?
<fde> Jordan_U: His sources.list is pointed at hardy ... and he has aptitude update'd ... so there is no reason
<z0rz> I think it has something to do with all-generic-ide flag not being in grub.. but I can't get it to boot with that either...
<Jordan_U> mojo, You don't need to, you already have the .deb on the machine, I was just being lazy in not wanting to remember where they are stored :)
<patifa> david__--: In macromedia's zeal to prevent unlicensed use of their software, they've put in enough digital restrictions management to make it nearly impossible to legitimately run Dreamweaver in Linux
<DATmafia> and select what type of effects u want o have enabled
<Hellsadvocate> fezzeler: go to terminal, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, should be hd1 for second drive
<Fezzler> Math: I'm cool with that.
<anachronoks> I run Flash in Linux, it's not hard
<z0rz> Anyone?
<Mathman> Fezzler: /etc/X11/xorg.conf typically.  but then I'm not a debian guy, so perhaps not
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, as first drive would be hd0
<Hellsadvocate> Math's right.
<nomasteryoda> z0rz, someone will help you...
<patifa> z0rs do you know how to modify GRUB's bootup?
<DrifterSX> mneptok
<AngryElf> nomasteryoda: booting, thanx
<DrifterSX> u in here?
<david__--> patifa:ok,so even if i have it already from my desktop its no use?
<CloudFX> patifa: ill take u though it
<david__--> just delete?
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, and you can then permanently edit it from inside ubuntu
<patifa> CloudFX: talk to david__--
<z0rz> patifa: Yeah but I think I maybe be adding all-generic-ide to the wrong line
<Mathman> Fezzler: and well, I couldn't tell you what X config app debian goes with either, but it sounds like that junk isn't working out anyhow, so there you go.
<z0rz> Do I add it to root (hd0,0) or the kernel line?
<patifa> not the root line
<patifa> add it to the one with the long UUID string
<z0rz> didn't htink so
<patifa> which should be #2
<z0rz> I'm booting in recovery mode now
<z0rz> I'll see where it get's hun
<x1250> someone has managed to make sound work on a Packard Bell EasyNote?
<Jordan_U> fde, It doesn't seem to be a problem with not being able to find a package but rather a file that should be provided in the kernel package is not found causing the configure script to fail, I was going to suggest trying to dpkg-deb -x the package then try configuring again
<anachronoks> The biggest problem I'm having with Hardy is the instability. System goes down completely and you can't do anything.
<z0rz> hung*
<Mathman> z0rz: the root directive, and I'm assuming grub here, that just tells grub where the grub config junk and whatnot is stored.
<patifa> but, z0rs try removing splash and quiet
<AngryElf> nomasteryoda: that doesn't permanently edit it?
<nomasteryoda> anachronoks, err... ok.. never had such here...
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, nope...
<patifa> I think the recovery had a 'quiet' in it, I can't rememeber
<Mathman> x1250: ha, packard bell?  what are you running?  a 486?
<z0rz> It looks like it's getting stuck at "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<z0rz> "
<anachronoks> nomasteryoda: I did a fresh install from the CD and haven't added any apps except for xchat..
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, just  open a terminal... and "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" ... and ad that change
<AngryElf> thanx
<patifa> Is your CDROM using SATA?
<z0rz> Right after it said dev hda: unable to read RDB block 0 unable to read partition table
<nomasteryoda> anachronoks, did you have any such issue with the live cd>
<bjron> hmm, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' doesn't give me options to specify resolutions.  Is there a new way that X gets the screen resolution?
<nomasteryoda> ?
<z0rz> patifa: no
<patifa> Are you using SATA at all, z0rz?
<AnthroTechie> DATmafia- yes I did
<rgravener> my live stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sleep-time
<voidmage> I have wine set up in a virtual desktop to run games. When I run a full screen game, the "wine system tray" floats over the full screen window
<Mathman> rgravener: thanks!!!
<z0rz> Everything was working fine until I did an apt-get update and tried to install mythbuntu-desktop
<Fezzler> What are all the other xorg.conf files I see?
<arooni__> i'm back;  i'm connected to the interwebs on my laptop through wpa personal.... but my poor gutsy desktop can't connect >>>  it prompted me for the password but then it just spinns around adoes nothing :(
<arooni__> ideas?
<z0rz> patifa: Yeah I have 1 pata and 2 sata hard drives
<x1250> someone has managed to make sound work on a Packard Bell EasyNote?
<anachronoks> nomasteryoda: No, it doesn't happen that often, maybe once a day. But it always seems to be when Firefox is open so I think that might have something to do with it
<patifa> ahh
<mojo> Jordan_U::  well i have the package on the server now, so should i proceed with installing it?
<Fezzler> xorg.conf.1  .2 .3 etc.
<patifa> z0rz what motherboard are you running therE?
<patifa> *there
<Mathman> z0rz: ha, yikes.  and you're saying you can't boot after that?  the mythubuntu junk would have nothing to do with that at any rate
<nomasteryoda> anachronoks, i would recommend finding the firefox 2.0.0.x and installing it... if you want stable... firefox 3 b5 has issues ... on ubuntu for sure...
<Jordan_U> mojo, Yes, and if it fails ( it most likely will ) try
<nomasteryoda> i've seen that too
<nomasteryoda> not an Ubunut issue
<anachronoks> nomasteryoda: okay, will try that, thanks
<nomasteryoda> but should not have shipped that way ... imho
<z0rz> patifa: It's an Asus A8N-VM CSM
<patifa> oh yeah
<patifa> that's mine
<patifa> err, close
<z0rz> nice
<Mathman> nomasteryoda: ubuntu follows debian unstable, no?  everything ships that way
<Don_Miguel> Flannel: took me a bit to double-check, and after doing "sudo fdisk -l", it looks like two[2] of my USB  sticks are listed as  sdd/sdd1 & sde/sde1 but there is NO listing as for SDB at 160 GB !!
<Fezzler> is there a command line way to tell ubuntu to recheck and reinstall my graphics card and monitor ?
<nomasteryoda> Mathman, not exactly.. but very close
<z0rz> I think it's because grub is calling my pata drive by a UUID and something changed the uuid
<AngieBTSea> having some problems making my sounds go where I want them to, does anyone know about Ubuntu sound stuff?
<patifa> z0rz add pci=nomsi for now to the startup, and join the club at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190492 in linux "Kernel hangs on boot (SATA, AMD64/i386)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nomasteryoda> Mathman, just reporting my findings...
<patifa> I'm collecting the steady stream of this bug, there.
<Mathman> Fezzler: sorta.  like I said, a "X -configure" has been doing wonders for me lately
<timandtom> On the off chance that I go completely insane and/or suffer brain damage, is there a way to get IE to work in 7.10?
<Fezzler> I think a generic Nvida driver is installed and not using full features of my card
<mojo> Jordan_U::  interesting results.  Look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8834/
<Mathman> nomasteryoda: least we get, what?  3 years of updates this time around
<patifa> z0rs: you can also try irqpoll, it seemed to boot on that for me but I had some stability issues, so I went back to pci=nomsi
<Deepthought> Fezzler: to get full features on nvidia you have to install restricted driver
<Mathman> Fezzler: ha, well get X working first, then worry about the 3d junk
<AngryElf> okay, I upgraded to 8.04 and my box got all hosey, slow, crappy, so I did a fresh install and it's still the same way - what's the deal?  All I can really say is that it's choppy and slow on the command line
<nomasteryoda> Mathman, yup... 3 and 5 on server... Ubuntu is the best new user Linux around... and i've been using since warty
<Fezzler> Deep: there is an NVIDIA restricted drive installed.  I'm not sure it is configured right
<z0rz> patifa: I don't think that's my problem
<timandtom> AngryElf: 8.04 has bird flu.
<AngryElf> ?
<nomasteryoda> AngryElf, some bug i've seen... heron flu
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> joke
<Mathman> nomasteryoda: eh, an old school guy might tell you mandriva.  but ok.
<Jordan_U> mojo, What is the situation exactly? Is there something strange about how this is installed?
<z0rz> Is there a way to rebuild the grub.conf without a boot cd?
<Deepthought> Fezzler: Why do you think it' s not right ?
<AngryElf> different kernel maybe?
<Jordan_U> mojo, Actually, I need to leave for about 15 minutes, will you still be here?
<patifa> why rebuild it, z0rz?
<cesar_bo> Hi; i just upgrade to hardy, and has no sound on Flash (youtube specifically), anyone has the same issue?
<nomasteryoda> Mathman, debian unstable.. or sidux is good... but i don't like the iceweasel so i go with ubuntu ... looking at yoper... looks very good too
<patifa> just boot and modify the magic lines, when you update it again it'll add the pci=nomsi everywhere
<timandtom> AngryElf: Might be, I don't know. But both me and my friend have issues with it, so I went back to 7.10.
<z0rz> because it says my hard drives UUID doesn't exist
<patifa> oh
<anachronoks> cesar_bo: same problem here
<Mathman> cesar_bo: you have sound in general though?
<mojo> Jordan_U::  if not i will be back shortly.  I'll post some stats for you on config.
<patifa> I dunno how to regenerate them :S
<timandtom> On the off chance that I go completely insane and/or suffer brain damage, is there a way to get IE to work in 7.10?
<AngryElf> timandtom: similar issues i just described?
<cesar_bo> ﻿Mathman: yes, on everything less youtube
<nomasteryoda> timandtom, sure... called ies4linux
<Fezzler> Deep: It shows up in Sysinfo but doesn't show Ram installed and Display Settings button does nothing
<Mathman> nomasteryoda: all depends on what you're after.  I thought we were talking newbie distros though
<z0rz> patifa: Yeah it takes a bit with a boot cd... I've done it several times about a year ago.. I was hoping to just boot without a cd
<Jordan_U> mojo, bye
<nomasteryoda> Mathman, oh, yeah... slipped into geekmode
<patifa> z0rz I ended up changing fstab to directly refer to my hard drives, in their order. (it'll break probably if I add another HD, but it boots)
<amrik> Hi, so in Firefox 3b5 64-bit using flashplugin-nonfree sometimes flash embedded stuff shows up completely grey and does not work whereas sometimes it works. Is there a workaround?
<AngieBTSea> Mathman, are you a sound expert?
<timandtom> AngryElf: Wireless randomly stopped working(Until RIGHT before I went to format), and was overall just way worse performance. Plus I didn't like the default background as much :)
<timandtom> nomasteryoda: Awesome, thanks!
<Mathman> cesar_bo: beats me then.  sound is crap on linux.  all I know.  but at any rate, least we've established that sound isn't screwed on the most basic level.
<Fezzler> Deep: After upgrading to 8.04 my Visual Effects and Cube desktop stuff doesn't work
<Mathman> AngieBTSea: not I
<z0rz> patifa: That also may be what happend..  I added a new hard drive a few reboots ago... but it's been booting fine (until I did the upgrade)
<Deepthought> Fezzler: (don't forget to press tab after typing deep or dee to complete my nickname, else I don' t get a ring and hughlight and might miss your answer)
<patifa> yeah, z0rs, I'm not sure what breaks it there.
<legend2440> timandtom: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Fezzler> Deepthought: ok
<cesar_bo> Mathman: ... could be the pulseaudio ?
<paijo13> hi all. is there any hardy iso that contain only the base system?
<AngieBTSea> Okay Mathman, I will keep fishing :) sound is being disagreeable
<Fezzler> Deepthought: Learn something new!
<nomasteryoda> cesar_bo, i've seen before with flash and firefox... there is a fix
<timandtom> legend2440: Thanks!
<Mathman> cesar_bo: I dunno.  seems like f8 had pulse audio.  flash worked on there for me.
<Judeglass> is there a common reason why when editing in vi my arrow keys insert characters instead of moving the cursor?
<Deepthought> Fezzler: to get desktop things again install 'advanced desktop settings' (synaptic), and switch' mo on in there
<Fezzler> Deepthought: I did.
<timandtom> Fezzler: :D Ubuntu has cube desktop stuffs? Whats it called? My brother saw a screenshot of vista doing it the other day, wants to try it.
<anachronoks> the problem that i have is totem and firefox don't seem to want to share audio. it works in both separately, but not at the same time
<Mathman> AngieBTSea: while I'm not expert, you'd at least stand a better chance if you explained a bit further than just "sound is being disagreeable"
<yuiyui> how can i set different resolution for my dual monitors? im using ATI card and installed the ATI Catalyst  Control center
<anachronoks> i wonder if it's because of pulseaudio
<AngieBTSea> Mathman, sound will come out USB for some applications
<cappicard> hrmm... timidity's being a pain: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<AngieBTSea> USB headphones
<Mathman> timandtom: and...no.  it's called compiz fusion these days.  and no, vista doesn't do it.
<nomasteryoda> anachronoks, you should be able to make totem "use" oss or alsa
<Deepthought> Fezzler: the display settings don' t work with restricted, that's normal, use nvidia-settings, must be in settings menu (or the other sys menu, not sure) or in the terminal 'sudo nvidia-settings
<AngieBTSea> but for other applications, it comes out the computer's built in speakers
<Fezzler> Deepthought: Seem like after I turn on Visual Effects "Extras" and then set Desktop Cube and Rotate and close, it knocks Visual Effects to off
<nomasteryoda> which share sound well enough for me
<Deepthought> Fezzler: if it' s not there, install it too
<yuiyui> but i can't set different resolution.
<Mathman> AngieBTSea: ha, yeah, but hey, I gave it a shot.
<AngieBTSea> and on 7.10 it was more agreeable
<sessh1234> k, one more quick question
<anachronoks> nomasteryoda: okay, i'll try it, thanks x 2 :)
<sitanxin> hi,it`s my first to be here
<timandtom> Mathman: Well maybe not by default... But I've seen plenty of screenshots of Vista with a cube of desktops(Thats what we're talking about, right? Or did I get it confused with something else?)
<NemesisD> my panel has disappeared, how do i create a new one?
<GhotiPhud> ﻿sitanxin: welcome
<Shadow_X> how do I change the resolution used when Ubuntu shows its splash screen during bootup?
<fde> Fezzler: By "Advanced Desktop Settings" I think he means either gnome-compiz-manager or gconf-editor  :)
<sessh1234> if i install a package and it installs dependancies, then i uninstall the package, how can i remove the dependancies that were installed?
<corinth> Welcome, sistanxin. :)
<Fezzler> Deepthought: But some of the Advanced Desktop features work.  Just not Cube stuff
<timandtom> Mathman: Or maybe someone made they're XP look like Vista, i dunno :(
<Mathman> timandtom: I'd guess the latter.  but who knows.  I used to run kde on windows at one poit
<mike> Hello, I had a question
<Mathman> point rather
<fde> Fezzler: Or ccsm - it has a less neat GUI though...
<sessh1234> kinda like gentoo's emerge --depclean
<corinth> * sitanxin
<NemesisD> nm found it
<wolferine> have a question or two, about setting up an ftpd, when setting up, do you 'have' to create a new user, and you limit that user, or can you do it, without making the user.. ?
<CloudFX> NemesisD: if only one of the 2 default ones were closed you should be able to right click the remaining one and choose "new panel"
<sitanxin> why not talk?
<timandtom> Mathman: Ah, cool, well, thanks :D I'll be sure to tell my bro.
<Mathman> timandtom: well, that and I can only guess here what you mean by "cube of desktops".  but that certainly sounds like compiz fusion.
<rgravener> no one wants to watch me live and chat?
<Fezzler> Deepthought: So do what?
<timandtom> Mathman: Like, a cube, with a desktop on each face
<milly1234> why two panels? it takes up more room, never understood that
<cesar_bo> this is a pain !!! why I can get the sound on youtube ... :(
<jm1> a
<o0Chris0o> rgravener: only if your female
<fde> Off topic things of a social nature go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cesar_bo> sorry, "I can not get"
<Deepthought> Fezzler: I wouldn't know then, but it doesn' t sound like stuff is wrong, just play around with settings and read the helps; not everything always works
<Fezzler> Deepthought: Bouncy widows and other frivalities work
<Mathman> timandtom: wikipedia my friend.  and youtube or some nonsense.  type in compiz fusion or something and you'll probably find what you're after.
<mike> If anyone could help me out I appreciate it; I am trying to get my wireless card to detect networks.  It sais it is disabled when I find the hardware under lshd in terminal.
<anachronoks> cesar_bo: try installing a different browser and see if it makes a difference
<NemesisD> jesus, hardy really seems to do a number on my systems
<Deepthought> Fezzler: then the driver etc is really ok
<anachronoks> i just installed epiphany to try it
<Deepthought> Fezzler: did you find the nvidia settings?
<Fezzler> Deepthought: HMMM  But no Cube?
<NemesisD> did hardy get rid of the restricted drvers manager or something? i can't find it
<Mathman> ha.  this channel is madness.  kinda like gentoo back in the day
<Fezzler> Deepthought: No.  WHere?
<kindofabuzz> where can i talk to ubuntu developers?
<AngieBTSea> My sound will not go where I want it to.  Right now it comes through the headphones for some applications but for others it will only come out the built in speakers
<sessh1234> Mathman: do you know of an ubuntu equivalent for emerge --depclean?
<fde> NemesisD: No, renamed it... it's now System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<AngieBTSea> And I was wondering if someone had any ideas why?
<NemesisD> ah just found it
<fde> NemesisD: It is always 'jockey-gtk' though  ;)
<DATmafia> ubuntu is the perfect newbie distro
<Fezzler> Deepthought: System>Admin>Hardware Settings says Nvida is in use
<DATmafia> some learning curves but a gui install on 8.04 is nice and clean with a lot of management features enabled :-)
<fde> DATmafia: Ubuntu is the perfect distro... its underpinnings are Debian... they just made the defaults more refined, and added tools to make it easier for new users.
<Mathman> sessh1234: not off  the top of my head.  but if I recall there's certainly something like that.  apt-slog --euthanize--orphans or something.  ha, nah, but orphans sounds about right anyway
<kindofabuzz> sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean  is a good cleaner, but you have to have deporphan installed
<Deepthought> Fezzler: like I said, it's ok; settings in system or settings menu
<kindofabuzz> deborphan#
<fde> kindofabuzz: aptitude replaced deborphan in every way deborphan was useful  :)
<Fezzler> Deepthought: You lost me
<Deepthought> Fezzler: if it' s not there, install with synaptic
<Mathman> AngieBTSea: I'd go with some forums and mailing lists at this point.  get some sleep and all...
<kindofabuzz> fde oh ok
<Fezzler> Deepthought: If what is not there?
<Fezzler> Deep
<kindofabuzz> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/clean-up-unnecessary-packages-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<Deepthought> Fezzler: if nvidia-settings is not in menu
<AngieBTSea> I might not be able to let it go Mathman
<Mathman> DATmafia: seriously.  ubuntu has a gui install these days?
<AngryElf> so there's no solution to this slowish command line?
<fde> kindofabuzz: If fact, exactly what that long command accomplishes is handled by default in aptitude... just aptitude upgrade , if something isn't in use, it'll remove it for you  :)
<Mathman> AngieBTSea: ha, fair enough
<AngieBTSea> I will continue consulting google
<AngieBTSea> :)
<AngieBTSea> thanks for trying
<Fezzler> Deepthought: I have Nvida, I have Visual Effects Extra, I have Advanced Desktop Settings.  Just that Desktop Cube and Rotate Cube don't work after upgrade
<kindofabuzz> fde: so basically use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> aptitude is easier
<patifa> aptitude clean?
<Mathman> kindofabuzz: use synaptic I say
<z0rz> How can I list all disk from the live cd?
<fde> kindofabuzz: yes, with one coveat... to search descriptions (default apt-cache search) you must use ~dfoo ~dbar ...
<NemesisD> fde, do you know if hardy wold make abackup of xorg.conf before changing it? i used to have dual monitors set up to span and now theyre mirroring eachother
<Mathman> isn't that the gui junk?
<crdlb> Fezzler: what doesn't work about them?
<z0rz> come on..
<z0rz> lsdisk?
<Deepthought> Fezzler: I meant nvidia-settings, to set resolution and stuff; cause you mentioned earlier that didn' t work with the display settings, wich is normal with restr. dr.
<N1N31NCHN41L6> Fezzler:  - get the NEW Envy For Hardy or the leacy for Gutsy - should fix ur cube
<kindofabuzz> so sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean is moot now?
<fde> NemesisD: It should... hit /etc/X11/xorg.conf[tab key]
<Mathman> z0rz: what?  like rescue mode?  dmesg would do the trick
<Don_Miguel> wb Flannel
<Don_Miguel> Flannel: took me a bit to double-check, and after doing "sudo fdisk -l", it looks like two[2] of my USB  sticks are listed as  sdd/sdd1 & sde/sde1 but there is NO listing as for SDB at 160 GB !!
<patifa> NemesisD: there may be older versions of them there, check it out
<crdlb> N1N31NCHN41L6: that makes no sense whatsoever
<NemesisD> yeesh now its forcing me to start in low graphics mode
<x1250> someone has managed to make sound work on a Packard Bell EasyNote (celeron with AC97 sound) ?
<kindofabuzz> why do people use envy when all they have to do is check a box to enable there graphic drivers?
<Mathman> NemesisD: back it up by hand, by all means.  go with nvidia-settings or whatever.  least that's the easy way to do it.  shame I didn't learn that command up until recently.  used to take me days to get my dual monitor junk set up
<z0rz> Hmm I think my disk partition tables are corrupt... is there any way to recover them?
<fde> kindofabuzz: actually, not really apt-get... but aptitude handles search/debfoster/deborphan/install/purge etc much easier.
<Fezzler> crdlb: After I turn on Visual Effect Extra, theb go into Advanced Desktop and turn on Desktop cub and roate, close, it seems to knock Extra off
<x1250> kindofabuzz: because sometimes it doesn't work that way
<kindofabuzz> ahh
<milly1234> I don't understand the use of envy, I heard it has something to do with nvidia or such, but I installed the nvidia drivers with synaptic, why would you need envy?
<x1250> I dont use envy, but sometimes you have to go and edit xorg.conf manually
<x1250> lots of people like that in #ubuntu-es
<kindofabuzz> milly1234: linux = 100 ways to do the same thing
<crdlb> Fezzler: does compiz work at all?
<Deepthought> Fezzler: to get cube I don' t know, should work, but there are some settings in advanced desk. set. that conflict others; just try back to default no effects, the start with the cube, and other settings one by one; should go.   If you set a setting sometimes it sez it conflicts with others and asks if you want the other off; maybe you missed one of those and left something on that stops the cube
<kindofabuzz> my compiz works
<NemesisD> BOOYAH
<NemesisD> ok i think ive found the magic bullet for hardy borking a display
<milly1234> my cube has a fishtank in it :P
<Mathman> kindofabuzz: I certainly wouldn't put it that way.  but sure, for the most popular type of applications there's more than one out there.
<NemesisD> its worked on 2 computers today for me, just had to apt-get --reinstall the video driver
<kindofabuzz> hehe
<fde> Mathman: 24,000 packages, there is 100 ways to do everything  ;)
<kindofabuzz> what is the ubuntu developers room called?
<Mathman> kindofabuzz: or if you're a masochist I suppose you could edit a file using just bash and cat or something
<Fezzler> crdlb: Yes
<NemesisD> *spoke too soon*, my left display is now tweaking out with psychadelic colors
<cesar_bo> hey, about the no sound on youtube, using epiphany I am gettings this warnings, on playing a clip: "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave"
<fde> kindofabuzz: What do you need devels for? They are busy people don't ya know  ;)
<blackpearl> !swapon
<ubottu> Factoid swapon not found
<blackpearl> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<milly1234> yea, but if you can install nvidia drivers with synaptic or apt-get, why use apt-get or synaptic to install envy then use envy to install nvidia drivers?
<fde> blackpearl: /msg the bot please
<kindofabuzz> fde: wanna ask if something is a bug or intended
<crdlb> Fezzler: uh so if you enable rotate cube, what happens if you press ctrl+alt+right?
<fde> kindofabuzz: File it as a bug, and if it's not, they'll mark it NOTABUG
<kindofabuzz> fde: and want instant notification lol
<Mathman> eh.  the unix philosophy is one good tool for one very specific job.  something like that, I mean, I know I didn't do that justice..  but anyway, I think linux, and unix in general, has that down pretty well.
<musikgoat> crdlb: should go to the right desktop
<pen> anyone here using tilda?
<kindofabuzz> fde: on launchpad?
<pen> why is it slow again? after all the updates?
<musikgoat> pen yes
<karllen2> hey i have a linux box setup to share my movies folder to the rest of the house....everything does work..the problem is its all wifi and it seems really choppy when i watch the movies over the network is there a better way to share these folders other than using smb or ethernet cables
<crdlb> musikgoat: I know that :)
<Fezzler> crdlb: My desktop slides to next one
<punisher> sorry, go out
<fde> kindofabuzz: Yes... or just Help > Report Problem... in the application if it's supported
<blackpearl> fde, sorry
<punisher> now I here
<Mathman> sure some of those tools might be interchangable with multiple other tools.  but not for the most part.  you've got one X.  one ls.  one etc etc etc.
<Fezzler> crdlb: I have four
<pen> musikgoat: you have any solution
<musikgoat> crdlb: why did you ask :-P
<kindofabuzz> fde: oh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> karllen2: yeah, don't use wifi
<musikgoat> pen, solution for what, it works for me
<crdlb> musikgoat: I wanted to know what happens on _his_ system :)
<fde> blackpearl: It's fine, this is rather a high volume channel though is all  :)
<albech> is acrobat reader available for download within the package manager?
<karllen2> Diasuke: i was afraid of that
<karllen2> lol
<musikgoat> crdlb: lol sorry
<Mathman> ha, actually there are two X servers out these days now that I think about it.  two free ones.  ha, ok, I give up
<pen> musikgoat: it sometimes blank and I can't use transparency
<Daisuke_Ido> karllen2: sorry, but that's about all you can do - wifi is barely enough to handle standard definition video in most cases
<crdlb> Fezzler: make sure that both Desktop Plane and Desktop Wall are disabled
<musikgoat> pen: I had that issue for a while as well, I fixed the way I started it... one sec
<pen> musikgoat: j
<pen> k
<Daisuke_Ido> karllen2: this is why i ran 50ft of cable from my media box to the router...  i tried wifi and nada
<Deepthought> fezzler, that's the settings conflicting I was typing about
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: can i run a cable to my mac
<kindofabuzz> maybe use N? would that help with video?
<RyanPrior> The latest update to GVFS is great! Thanks!
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: but still use wifi for internet
<legend2440> cesar_bo: this might work it mentions installing libflashsupport. if you are using hardy it is already in synaptic so no need to download it. http://sendderek.wordpress.com/2007/10/20/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<N> ??????????
<patifa> albech: it's not open source.  You can get a PDF reader, though.
<NemesisD> anyone know if the restricted nvidia driver is 'nvidia' or 'nv'?
<Daisuke_Ido> karllen2: directly from one computer to another?  you can, but you'd need a crossover cable
<RyanPrior> libflashsupport can (and probably will) cause Firefox to crash occasionally or frequently.
<musikgoat> pen, do you know how to make a script?
<cesar_bo> ﻿legend2440: thanks, i wourl look at it
<Booh-> How to launch mplayer from console but send display to my second display?
<musikgoat> pen are you registered on freenode, so I can PM you?
<pen> musikgoat: is that the only solution?
<astro76> NemesisD: nvidia
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: id also hafta activate to devices as well
<pen> musikgoat: i think so
<knoppix> I have a really basic question. gparted lists sda1 and sda2 with sda5 as swap. what happened to sda3 and sda4?
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido my wifi and the ethernet card
<albech> patifa: i tried downloading the reader from adobe, but i get an error message.. maybe i need extra software to support rpm?
<Booh-> In fact I would like to launch mplayer in full screen mode on my other display... (display is working now in xorg)
<RyanPrior> knoppix: An angry penguin ate them.
<deno> dose kmplayer work on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> my ubuntu WONT start in normal get like a inch of desktop and then all black - have to use gnome failsafe - any ideas
<fde> deno: yes
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: how can u tell if its a crossover cable
<knoppix> lol I hope not
<Daisuke_Ido> karllen2: you're already using a wireless router right?
<deno> thank you
<fde> knoppix: /nick  ;)
<patifa> oh
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: yes
<milly1234> ibflashsupport causes massive instability in flash in firefox 3 for many causing it to crash alot for whoever that was who was told to install it
<patifa> wait nm albech, start the package manager and find 'acroread'
<astro76> knoppix: look up primary vs extended partition
<Daisuke_Ido> karllen2: just run the linux box to the router with ethernet
<albech> patifa: 2 sec trying
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: will that improve speeds?
<Daisuke_Ido> wait...  nevermind, you're watching on the mac
<Daisuke_Ido> it might
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's certainly worth a shot
<knoppix> ok, i'll do that astro
<Daisuke_Ido> but just check pc stores and even big box stores - it'll say crossover patch cable (usually)
<karllen2> ﻿Daisuke_Ido: mmmm ill try that its so far away tho and i know nothing about cableing
<andronicus> hello
<legend2440> cesar_bo: did you see what milly1234 wrote about libflashsupport causing instability in firefox 3?
<Daisuke_Ido> you can tell because looking at one of the ends, it looks like a couple of the wires are crossed
<cesar_bo> ﻿legend2440: thanks, I solve my problem:D
<musikgoat> pen: are you getting my messages?
<andronicus> is anyone here running dual monitors?
<pen> musikgoat: yes
<legend2440> cesar_bo: ok good
<albech> patifa: acroread not found
<musikgoat> pen: if you are responding, then you are not registered on freenode
<Mathman> andronicus: yep
<musikgoat> !register > pen
<pen> musikgoat: what?
<blackpearl> how to delete a user?
<pen> ok
<pen> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<x1250> $ deluser user
<x1250> with sudo
<z0rz> hmm looks like I will be reinstalling linux.... my hard drives partition table is gone after a apt-get upgrade :(
<grayKot> How to run application in specific desktop, not current?
<legend2440> cesar_bo: did you install libflashsupport?
<Don_Miguel> Hi again, it has been another 1/2 hour or so, and I am repeating, with an update:
<Don_Miguel> Repeat #2: Problem: IDE (working) partitions not visible after Gutsy net-upgrade to Hardy on SATA  Note: those IDEs still show in BIOS, but NOT in partition manager ! see update after "sudo fdisk -l"  Paste: http://pastebin.com/m4175c259
<Deepthought> andronicus: ya betya
<cesar_bo> ﻿legend2440: yes that solve my problem
<damo22> z0rz: you can recover it with testdisk
<RyanPrior> z0rz: That is really nasty.
<astro76> knoppix: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/x1139.html
<cappicard> hrmm... every video I play on youtube, google, yahoo, others freezes after two seconds
<z0rz> testdisk?
<Deepthought> andronicus: I am
<legend2440> cesar_bo: ok
<RyanPrior> z0rz: man testdisk for more info
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: first I heard of partitions showing up in the bios
<Deepthought> andronicus: on nvidia; tried three, have not succeeded yet
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: the IDE drives
<andronicus> have you been able to get windows to open up on your second monitor by default?
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: so not the partitions?  you said partitions...
<wolferine> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Don_Miguel> Flannel suggested that they SHOULD be mapped as SATA
<Daisuke_Ido> Don_Miguel: all drives are considered scsi now
<damo22> z0rz: if you havent rebooted, the current partition table should be still valid
<damo22> z0rz: sudo fdisk -l
<Daisuke_Ido> and will all show up as sd*
<z0rz> damo22: I figured out the tables were corrupted by rebooitng :(
<DanaG> Argh, this page crashes Firefox repeatedly:  http://ubnt.com/products/
<karllen2> what is the best chat client for linux (aim and irc)
<DanaG> And if you use nspluginwrapper, it just gives a big grey box.
<DanaG> Don't you love sites that do that?
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ok i updated grub and when it loads it STILL doensnt see my puppy?????
<fde> Daisuke_Ido: Not exactly, all hard drives use libata, which defines its devices as /dev/sd??
<damo22> z0rz: boot off livecd and run testdisk on your hard drive
<musikgoat> DanaG: doesn't seem to be for me
<Don_Miguel> Only my USB pendrives are showing up, not the IDE
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: guess I blew it on what you were saying actually.  apologies
<velizarov|laptop> hello.
<Daisuke_Ido> fde: which means that, to the system, they're seen as scsi
<musikgoat> DanaG: but i don't use nspluginwrapper
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: none of us are NEAR perfect !
<Daisuke_Ido> emulated scsi*
<z0rz> damo22: I'm trying that now
<Deepthought> Don_Miguel: many stat drives get mapped as scsi; it' s some sort of hardware abstraction layer, they get accessed through a scsi protocol; like some cd' s
<Daisuke_Ido> but yeah, i see your point
<fde> Daisuke_Ido: No... serial device
<Deepthought> I meant sata
<Deepthought> Don_Miguel: lik daisuk said, emulated, better word
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: nah man, fdisk without any arguments but switches is going to just list whatever the first drive is I spose.  if you're lucky it's even that nice.  try fdicsk -l /dev/foo to see your other junk
<fde> (libata was orginally intended for SATA)
<andronicus> Deepthought: have you been able to get gnome to be able to remember the window position so that say firefox opens on a monitor other than the primary monitor?
<nuSharper> hi there! which font is really used when i pick "sans-serif" from a font drop-down list? what's the name of that font? i know it isnt DejaVu.
<mojo> fde:: I *THINK* that I fixed it...  Notice that my /boot partition was not mounted, becuase disk-by-uuid was failing on it.  Fixed my fstab to use /dev/hda1 instead.  See my pastebin and tell me if you think I need to do anything more to be *sure*.  Thanks!
<mojo> fde::  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8840/
<damo22> foo bar bat
<velizarov|laptop> why kernel-image in ubuntu with xen, make without acpi?
<z0rz> damo22: Testdisk isn't showing my hard drive in the list
<warriorforgod> clear
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: see update after "sudo fdisk -l"  Paste: http://pastebin.com/m4175c259
<fde> mojo: That would explain it... I was going to ask you to check that the file exists, but thought as it's a server, you'd know that already  :o
<DanaG> Lovely.
<fde> mojo: Apologies, could have had it fixed an hour or more ago...
<DanaG> When I tried to open it in konqueror, it froze X completely -- except for the cursor.
<grayKot> ﻿How to run application from console in specific desktop, not current?
<Deepthought> andronicus: that sort of stuff is still buggy; there is a lot of difference in behaviour though using xinerama or not using xiner.  ... Do you use nvidia ?   or what else if not ?   How' s yer double screen set up ?
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: can you be a bit more specific  ?
<Flannel> nuSharper: Bitstream Vera Sans, probably.
<mojo> fde::  well it *did* put files in /boot (the mountpoint), but there was no /boot/grub hierarchy.
<andronicus> Deepthought: I am using nvidia twinview, no xinerama
<mojo> fde::  i'm not stressing it.  Better than reinstall and having the derned internet out all night (we are night owls)
<AngryElf> when I try to activate my LVM with vgchange it tells me that ther'es no entry for device-mapper in /proc/misc -- that the device-mapper driver is missing, how do I install that?
<kindofabuzz> derned?
<mojo> fde::  this is my home server machine and router/gateway.
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: guess I'm completely wrong here.  fdisk -l, just plain, seems to list all the drives.  what's the problem?  sda seems to have a bunch of junk.  what are you expecting to see
<nuSharper> Flannel: i guessed that initially, but then, looking carefully, it doesnt look like Bitstream... i am more inclined to believe it is Liberation
<Jordan_U> mojo, I'm back, so how did you get in the situation you are in?
<andronicus> Deepthought: could this be a limitation of metacity and should i be looking to use another windows manager?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I remember Gutsy Gibbon having an awesome application for handing .bin files (it practically mounted it, but it was great). Now after I upgraded to Hardy I don't have it anymore and so I'm woundering what would that kind of thing be called?
<fde> mojo: Same here... heh... and at least it is fixed, and you learned something yourself: apt it really good about telliing you exactly where to look, if you know what it's telling you  :)
<Deepthought> andronicus: Ok, try nvidia-settings, change to separate x-screens, xinerama on; the see how it goes, if not satisf. switch back to twinview, that leave xinerama on in twinview (wich is weird, but hey, it works), and see then
<Deepthought> andronicus: using compiz might help
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ok i updated grub and when it loads it STILL doensnt see my puppy????? it JUST sees ubuntu - how do i get ubuntu to share grub
<Jordan_U> mojo, And, it seems, how did you get out of it :)
<arooni__> how can i get the mac address for my wireless card?  ubuntu gutsy..
<fde> mojo: Either the file didn't exist, or the post-inst was defining it incorrectly... I overlooked the first, and didn't want to help with the second, cuz it can do damage  :o
<mojo> Jordan_U::  methinks i fixed it... look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8840/ and notice that /boot is a separate partition, and it failed to mount by uuid.  Mod fstab to use /dev/hda1 and it *seems* to have fixed it.  How can I be certain?
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: I am looking HARD for a disk(IDE) with 160GB on it, or at least the two partitions with like 33.7 GB
<Deepthought> andronicus: I' ve also found that in some situations starting a prog from a starter on different screen makes a difference (ie put a firefox-icon on screen 2 and start it, might end up on screen 2 like you want it)
<zcat[1]> N1N31NCHN41L6: check the /boot/grub/menu.lst in puppy and see how i was set up.. copy the entry over to ubuntu's grub
<zcat[1]> assuming puppy uses grub
<andronicus> Deepthought: thanks for advise, restart is req'd
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: oneof those has over 20 GB of files I want very much to be able to access !
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: so your'e saying you have more than 3 disks attached?
<RyanPrior> We don't support Puppy here.
<DanaG> Yay, when flash isn't crashing, it's instead giving no audio.
<DanaG> Thanks a pantsload, Adobe.
<mojo> fde::  Jordan_U::  thanks for all the help.   fde, you have a right to be lazy, it's not really your problem.  thanks for the input.
<fde> mojo: take a look around in /var/lib/dpkg/ (especially parts) for where I would have taken you...
<N1N31NCHN41L6> there is no menu.lst in puppy why i did a sudo grub-install /dev/sda5
<DanaG> At least with nspluginwrapper, it no longer takes the whole browser with it.
<zcat[1]> RyanPrior: I'll support dual-booting with Vista as long as Ubuntu is somehow involved..
<Deepthought> andronicus: Still I find myself dragging progs from one screen to the other many a time; but well, it can't be more hassle than one screen, right ?   isn' t two screens tha dopey big thingy surplus !?)
<Jordan_U> RyanPrior, But we'll help people dual boot :)
<mojo> fde::  is that the .deb cache for apt?
<RedScare> why in gods name does Hardy and did Gutsy run so hot and run my battery down so much
<fde> mojo: uhh... info rather... but yes
<Deepthought> andronicus: you don' t need reboot, just pressing ctrl-alt-backspace will do the job, will reset x-server
<RyanPrior> zcat[1]: That's true. I'm having to get acquainted with Windows now, because I need to be able to help people with Wubi.
<DGS> hello :)
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: I dunno.  pull the usb junk.  reboot.  or heck, pull everything but the system disk and the disk you're after.  make sure the stuff is plugged in even.  boot the junk up.  run "dmesg".  see what it tells you about your disks.
<Don_Miguel> Mathman: (1) IDE 160 GB and (1) SATA of 250 GB, two USBs are showing up at ~4GB and ~8GB
<mojo> Jordan_U::  originally got in this mess by doing upgrade via ssh and having it waiting on me to answer about a config file version confilct.  i had fallen asleep and i guess ssh timed out.
<warriorforgod> Don_Miguel: Is your nick a reference to Castaneda?
<NeoGeo64> Ubuntu really likes my quad core intel 6600 and its 4 gigs of ram
<NeoGeo64> its using every bit of it
<fde> mojo: You can look at those files via cat safely, especially post and pre things, but don't change anything unless you're sure...
<mojo> fde::  i am always glad for positive learning experiences
<zcat[1]> I'm doing a vista/ubuntu dual boot on Friday.. my second time ever messing with vista.. I really HATE vista :(
<RedScare> i bet it does, that amd64 bujild NEOGEO?
<Don_Miguel> Mathman, thanks .. worth a shot .. did not have any clue this was gonna happen !!
<mojo> fde::  okay, sounds interesting enough to peruse
<NeoGeo64> flash really takes alot of cpu time for some reason (poorly written) but with all this speed it doesnt make a difference
<RedScare> I really like vista
<zcat[1]> hope I don't screw it up
<zcat[1]> RedScare: well, it's not bad in one way.. a lot of ppl hate vista so much thel'y even consider Linux in preference to it :)
<RedScare> thats funny
<fde> mojo: Might give you a good idea of how much work devs put in also  :)
<_kevin_> has anyone been having trouble burning cds in hardy?
<Mathman> zcat[1]: all I know, don't install xp second.  ha, and don't take the thing home where you don't have a static ip if you're installing corporate edition
<RedScare> and those people will find... exactly what they found with vista.... compatibility problems!
<RyanPrior> RedScare: I find that people who didn't like Windows before Vista often do now, but people who liked Windows the way it was now don't like Vista.
<mojo> Jordan_U::  seemed like a good idea to put a headless box in the closet, replace the crappy d-link router (this box has a 4-port GigE HP switch-on-a-card), and eventually use it as a home server and centralized torrent dl, etc.
<Don_Miguel> Flannel & Mathman, Thanks for your help .. I'll try a re-boot w/o the USBs  and see what happens ...
<_kevin_> i had trouble burning them in gutsy but I heard the newer kernel may fix the problem
<RedScare> evolution is a beautiful thing
<mojo> Jordan_U::  it sucks when boxen go astray and they have no video card or kbd attached.
<x1250> I am the kind of people that didn't like windows before, and now doesn't like it either.
<legend2440> !ati
<Mathman> Don_Miguel: not trying to be a jerk here man, but it sounds like you really oughta double check that the thing is plugged in
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Booh-> When I start a graphical app from console, how to send display to another display?
<fde> _kevin_: does 'wodim --data /path/to/file' work? (assuming it's an ISO... else --audio etc man wodim)
<pen> is there a way to reset session options?
<Deepthought> RyanPrior: so true...
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to load up device mapper?
<Don_Miguel> will need to wait a few minutes for bit-torrent to finish ...
<mojo> fde::  actually i have a fair guess at the amt of work, but am sure i am waay off :P
<RedScare> there's really nothing wrong with windows, or ubuntu, its just choice and preference
<pen> now the sessions doesn't look for the checkbox in startup programs tab
<DrifterSX> psp video support now worx with hardy yay!!!
<Mathman> eh, me, I like windows just fine.  if that's all I had.  I'd live.  I just like linux better, despite the steep learning curve
<RedScare> what I do prefer it software the works with a with virtually infinite hardware
<zcat[1]> RedScare: yes and no.. Friday's client is already running OOo and Firefox and a few other OSS programs, there's very little she's using in Windows that isn't exactly the same in Linux. The biggest issue will be replacing Autocad with qcad.. which is why she wants dual-boot so she can still get to autocad if she needs it
<pen> it starts programs saved in the "Remember Currently Running Applications"
<RyanPrior> RedScare: you're implying that Windows and Vista are both perfect, it's just a matter of choice? Like who's better, Beethoven or Bach?
<RedScare> and Microsoft did a great job there
<kaf> 欧普洱茶你
<pen> how to reset that so it will look for the startup programs?
<RedScare> I'm implying none are perfect
<RyanPrior> RedScare: I meant Vista and Ubuntu, not Windows and Vista. +D
<RedScare> they all have pro's and con's
<RyanPrior> RedScare: when you say "nothing wrong", that doesn't sound like imperfection to me.
<_kevin_> i haven't tried in hardy yet. I was just wondering. I used to use k3b because of its varify option but will try brasero next time
<kaf> open suse is more beautiful.
<RedScare> I was generalizing, just like there's nothing wrong with liking sushi
<RyanPrior> RedScare: There is something very wrong with Windows - it's non-Free software through and through. It keeps users, as rms says, divided and helpless.
<raybr> hi guys, I just updated to ubuntu 8.04 a few days ago, and and i was able to access my C:\(from windows) via ubuntu, but not sure why, since yesterday i'm unable to access it anymore
<Mathman> Booh-: definitely possible.  google probably has an answer too.  apparently me and you are about the only people that care.  one of us is going to need to hit google.  you can either wait for me to maybe get curious enough, or you could try and hit google yourself.
<Mathman> Booh-: or keep asking here I spose...
<zcat[1]> open suse is a dog. Ubuntu has spoiled me, I find just about every other Linux distro hard now
<mojo> Mathman::  thing is once you start to get a handle on it, you find that Linux makes much more sense to you than windows does.  Windows is all mysterious under the hood, and as you learn how things should/could be done you just hafta shake your head at some of the decisions MS has made with windows architecture
<RedScare> And it powers corporate America as to provide the infrastructure to allow people like me to stay at home and program free to use ware
<DrifterSX> sup zcat
<fde> raybr: sudo mount -a bring it back by chance?
<pen> anyone here familiar with session preference?
<AgentHeX> is there a reason ubuntu-xen-desktop depends on xenman and xenman is not in synaptic?
<Deepthought> RedScare: I agree, windoze was the first thing to make able to use a pc to it's full potential whan I was new to it (win 3 it was); coming from atari st pc seamed pretty meager; Billy made the thing WORK !; but now ubunt takes the tor ch and gets me where I always wanted to be with my super-duper ultra-rig
<x1250> RyanPrior: thats right.
<raybr> will try it fde
<fde> pen: ask your actual question please.
<Mathman> Booh-: or...heck, if you mean something along the lines of export DISPLAY=machine:1.0.  then yeah, that's how you do it.  I guess I'm not really sure what you're after at this point
<pen> fde: I already asked it. The question is how to reset the session?
<Mathman> Booh-: if it's what I'm beginning to suspect though, then the short answer is to use ssh's X11 forwarding.
<raybr> am not on ubuntu right now because of the file system accesss issue
<RedScare> yes, I am quite fond of Ubuntu, but it's not for everybody, just like Windows is not for everyone
<pen> fde: for example, I have tilda opened and I clicked "Remember Currently Running Applications" button
<N1N31NCHN41L6> mojo:  think ur idea would work for me ........(02:48:29 PM) mojo: Jordan_U::  methinks i fixed it... look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/8840/ and notice that /boot is a separate partition, and it failed to mount by uuid.  Mod fstab to use /dev/hda1 and it *seems* to have fixed it.  How can I be certain?
<mojo> fde, Jordan_U - FOR THE RECORD:  Though I think disk-by-uuid *can* be handy for removeable media, i HATE reading it all over my /fstab/ by default.
<Mathman> mojo: well yeah, windows is a black box.  as I said, I much prefer linux
<pen> fde: now even after I unchcek tilda in startup programs it still start up tilda
<Booh-> Mathman: no no.  I have 2 independant screens and I want to start mplayer from my main screen to display to the second one.
<fde> pen: System > Preferences > Session is all you'll need for that.
<mojo> Mathman::  agreed
<Booh-> Mathman: both screens are working at this time.
<Mathman> Booh-: so yeah, I guess I was right the first time.  refer to my googling it comment
<Deepthought> mojo: exactly; My mother is very intelligent and technical; she doesn't understand the whole 'separate PC from user' aproach from win, gets confued all the time while it's all so easy; but a s you said under the hood and hidden
<pen> fde: please, read my question
<tonyr1988> I've got my computer as a web server (sort of) via DynDNS. It works perfectly for computers that I try it on - even from other networks, but not from my cell phone's browser. Any ideas?
<RedScare> If i could debug why the ACPI support in ubuntu is horrible on my notebook it would be my primary OS actually
<Booh-> Mathman: but... I am in google since one hour!
<corinth> Anyone know of a KDE 4 unstable repo for Kubuntu?
<RyanPrior> RedScare: yeah, ACPI tends to be a total mess.
<mojo> Deepthought::  a hidden *mess*, im-not-so-ho
<Kickboy> I keep getting a seg fault when I launch network-admin. This is a recent occurrence (on Hardy). I've tried reinstalling the packages with no success. Kinda stuck at this point. Anybody else experience this?
<erik____> I have tried to install the latest version of Ubuntu 8.04 on my new computer, the motherboard is a Asus p5s mx se, which has the sis 191 network adapter. But i cant get the network to work. I dont have the ISA bridge problem reported by other people before
<fde> pen: Scrolling up I don't see it... what I told you will allow you to remove tilde from the default session.
<Mathman> Booh-: ha, now you got me in know it all mode.  spose I'll find it in a few seconds...
<RedScare> I give it a year, maybe two and mass usage will really kick in
<lnxnwbe> what is the comand i type into terminal to edit grub?
<mojo> Verbosity rules.
<AgentHeX> does Xen work for anyone in Hardy?
<magnetron> 2008, the year of Desktop Linux
<pen> fde: do you mean the startup program tab?
<pen> fde: that doesn't work
<tonyr1988> lnxnwbe: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mojo> I would have never figured my problem out if linux were not verbose where it counted
<RedScare> but the socialist undertones of this type of software makes me want to change my major out of programming
<tonyr1988> lnxnwbe: Make sure you back up first.
<RyanPrior> AgentHeX: Xen works well with Ubuntu.
<pen> fde: because i have clicked the button in the session option tab
<pen> fde: i want to reset that
<lnxnwbe> tonyr1988: ty
<tonyr1988> lnxnwbe: There's also a GUI, called QGRUBEditor, if you want a graphical way of doing it.
<RyanPrior> AgentHeX: I don't personally use it, but it's definitely supported by Canonical on the commercial level.
<AgentHeX> RyanPrior: have you any experience with it in Hardy?
<RedScare> but I do love compiz
<RedScare> and virtualbox
<fde> pen: remove tilde from that list... and remove it from the Current Session list.
<AgentHeX> RyanPrior: i'm trying to install ubuntu-xen-desktop, but it depends on xenman, and that doesn't appear in synaptic.
<Booh-> Mathman, It's ok!  export display have done the job!
<magnetron> RedScare: this is a support channel.
<Booh-> good :)
<pen> fde: I did, it stiill comes back
<lnxnwbe> <tonyr1988>: no i just want to edit boot order
<RyanPrior> AgentHeX: hmm, don't know about that. I'm a kvm user myself.
<pen> fde: I have no idea why
<Deepthought> mojo: yep, a grown convention stacked upon a grown conv ad infinitum making for a bunch of workarounds that need a sneak arounbd the corner aproach to make it work; instead of telling the rig what to do you have to think of what to say to make it belief the thing  you want it to do (are you still theree.. ?)
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RedScare> well, no one knows anything about gnome-power manager so I often come visit and ask a couple of questions pertaining to why my vista battery life it 3x longer than my ubuntu's
<mojo> Someone quoted earlier here that the Unix way is to have small programs do one thing, and one thing well, so they can be used together to do greater things.  I'll also mention that failing loudly and verbosely is another great trait
<musikgoat> pen the issue is a bug with tilda that the developer wont fix
<Mathman> Booh-: ok.  I was figuring you wanted something like window position options for when you start your app.  which is definitely doable.  but anyway, long as you're happy
<fde> pen: ps -e | grep tilde <-- pkill -9 that, then save current session again
<alienseer23> got me a stubborn directory that is owned by "root:plugdev" that I cannot change the permissions of ownership on, and I need to, it won
<Deepthought> magnetron: you'r e right, we' re drifying here... sorry... !
<pen> musikgoat: why not?
<Deepthought> drifting
<musikgoat> pen in the grey box, type exit
<pen> fde: save? you mean in session option?
<magnetron> Deepthought: feel free to drift in #ubuntu-offtopic , feel free to join
<mojo> Deepthought::  one word would be enough:  registry
<fde> pen: Wherever you saved it before... I'm looking at the interface, and it's changed... so I'm not exactly sure.
<pen> musikgoat: I'm not using tilda now
<pen> fde: oh
<verges> mhh... i installed flashplayer 7 a few decades ago
<pen> fde: I see
<verges> and installed flash player 9 right now
<alienseer23> what would make changing the permissions or ownership of a folder and its contents non-permitted even when using sudo?
<fde> pen: It used to have a "Save" button right in there... but I guess they decided to take that option out...
<verges> but when i start firefox it's still loading flash 7
<verges> how can i change this?
<Mathman> alienseer23: chattr I spose?
<pen> fde: why? that makes this difficult to manage
<crazyer> sudo chown -R yourdir
<Ainu> hey guys im new here, i was just wondering what the #ubuntu-read-topic chan is about, does THIS chan auto-test everyone for the dcc vuln? thats what i really wanted to find out
<inukshux> Arrgh, how can I put AWN on the top of my desktop?
<pen> fde: I have no idea of what session is saved
<chris_420> does anybody no the applet which is apparent on the menubar for networking? shows network interfaces and available wireless networks?
<RedScare> does any know a workaround for the automounting of USB flash drive problems in hardy
<alienseer23> mathman: dunno what that is, how would I fix that?
<Ainu> does being in here mean im not affected buy it
<mojo> Deepthought::  little things also bug me to no end, like desktop.ini and thumbs.db turds all in my directories.  Still dealing with those as two roomies have WinXP boxen accessing the r/w shares
<Ainu> by*
<Beavter> Im not exactly sure as to where to ask this question but I just wondered if anyone here has had the chance of toying with Ventrilo through Wine and actually got it to work
<Booh-> Mathman, In fact, it's a test... I want to run 4 different mplayer on 4 differents screens... in full screen for a project of animation in a show room...
<inukshux> I'd like to put my main panel on the bottom, while AWN on the top. How?
<fde> pen: I have no idea... I'm sort of disappointed myself.... I usually just add and remove things from the session manually...
<clarity> hey, this install doesn't have gmake and apt-cache search gmake doesn't come up with anything... what package do i need to install for devel?
<Carbonflux> has anyone had any problems with window placement in 8.04 with compiz-fusion and Twinview ?
<pen> fde: why did they changed that? is there a reason?
<fde> pen: I never have clicked 'Save Current Session' but it at least used to be there
<stdin> Ainu: you only get send there when you have been exploited when someone attacks this channel
<zcat[1]> mojo: find . -name thumbs.db -exec rm {} \;
<zedster_> I installed some software to use my wiimote on ubuntu 8.04 today, and my touchpad stopped working, I reset my xorg, no go, any ideas?
<Booh-> Mathman, I was able to start 2... so I suppose now as long as I will be able to make 3 dual video card running in the computer... I will be able to do it :)
<mojo> zcat[1]::  you rock
<Ainu> oh ok
<pen> alright
<fde> pen: Not sure.
<musikgoat> pen: did you still want help via PM? did you register?
<NeoGeo64> wow
<Ainu> i just wanted to find out for sure whether or not if im vulnerable to dcc
<NeoGeo64> gnome is so cool
<pen> musikgoat: I'm not sure, try
<Beavter> I can log in hear others talk I am just having trouble sending a signal out
<pen> musikgoat: I did the nickserv thing
<NeoGeo64> I Just hit the Windows key + M and the entire screen goes inverted.
<Mathman> alienseer23: well, you can do a "chattr +i" to a file or directory (I think on the directory part, never tried it to be honest), and then it's basically stuck like it is until you do a "chattr -i" on it.  but this is a wild guess mind you.  lsattr would tell you if the immutable bit is set at any rate
<stdin> Ainu: as long as you connect on port 8001, then you're not
<erik____> How do i get the SIS191 ethernet adapter to work in 8.04
<mojo> NeoGeo64::  and getting cooler all the time
<lnxnwbe> uh oh, I just upgraded to 8. ubuntu and its very slow
<RedScare> while we are the subject of gnome
<NeoGeo64> win + m = invert
<NeoGeo64> cool
<cappicard> hrmm.. swiftweasel is crashing way too often with anything with flash
 * mojo hides pointy hat, looks around playing innocent
<qasim> yesterday i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now the "make" command is not executing, any idea why? it is giving me error that make[1]: dot: Command not found
<clarity> ah, build-essential
<clarity> thanks
<Ainu> i need to do more reading, why are routers just affected by that one port
<Deepthought> mojo: yep; let's take the conv to #ubuntu-offtopic, as in fact it really is... ; I' there now !
<mojo> Deepthought::  sure if n' ya like
<musikgoat> meh, pen i'm on aim under the same name if thats easier
<chris_420> anybody know how to re add the task bar to a menu once removed?
<Mathman> qasim: haha, sounds fun
<pen> musikgoat: I don't have aim.
<musikgoat> ok nvm
<qasim> Mathman: yeah, I am really enjoying it :-p
<zedster_> $ sudo rmmod psmouse, $ sudo modprobe psmouse, if I run these commands my touch pad works for a sec
<sirmike1970md> hi i just installed kubuntu and i cant get it to go 1024x768
<chris_420> < running gutsy.... no problems with make what so ever
<AgentHeX> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<pen> musikgoat: nevertheless, is chmod +x right?
<musikgoat> pen yes
<Mathman> qasim: and...this is why I always go with a fresh install.  no matter what the debian folks tell me
<fde> chris_420: right click panel > Add to Panel > Menu Bar in that list
<musikgoat> pen a+x
<pen> musikgoat: I have been researching on the script thing, so I have basics idea for sh fiels
<pen> musikgoat: a+x??
<pen> musikgoat: what does that do?
<musikgoat> pen +x should work
<ushimitsudoki> (Hardy x86_64)FF 3 Beta 5 is bugged? The active tab randomly (?) loads the home page? Anyone seen this or perhaps it is something unique to my config?
<pen> musikgoat: ok
<musikgoat> pen a+x is all add execute
<chris_420> fde the menus are there the taskbar how ever isn't... you know... where the "tray icons" go
<stdin> Ainu: because they are trying to be helpful opening a port when they see a certain string in IRC, and since the default IRC port is 6667 they only do it when the connection is on that port
<qasim> Mathman: i have never done fresh installation since my shift to ubuntu from edgy days. this is the first time that i encounter this sort of error
<Mathman> qasim: nah, I mean, from what I understand that apt-get upgrade world or whatever the heck should work darn good.  not like a yum upgrade or whatever.  but yeah, old habits die hard and I don't trust upgrades
<chris_420> not necesary just something that would be pretty nice to have haha
<pen> musikgoat: ok
<musikgoat> pen then for the Preferences -> Sessions  make a new start item pointing to that script
<pen> musikgoat: k
<RedScare> haven't seen it ushimit, but I have seen a plethora of other problems out of it
<pen> musikgoat: going to test
<musikgoat> pen, you can test that script by (making sure tilda is closed)
<fde> chris_420: It should be there under "System Tray"
<pen> musikgoat: ?
<qasim> Mathman: good for you, i am badly stuck at this "make" utility :(
<chris_420> aight will check again... thanks
<musikgoat> pen and going to the dir and typing ./start_tilda.sh
<pen> ok
<ushimitsudoki> RedScare: this is making it darn near unusable! Didn't happen before I upgraded.
<fde> chris_420: make that Notification Area ... sorry
<chris_420> ahhh ok
<RedScare> ushumit, did you clean install or upgrade
<Mathman> qasim: dot.  almost sounds like it's not likeing something along the lines of ./command.  but that cant be it.  why would it say "dot"?  I dunno, try reinstalling make?  try with a real simple makefile?  perhaps it's your makefile
<ushimitsudoki> RedScare: upgrade, not clean install
<chris_420> would you by any chacne happen to know the applet for the networking that initially appears beside the "userr name?
<pen> musikgoat: hm, tilda doesn't start
<qasim> Mathman: i have reinstalled make again but to no avail. And the same makefile is executing perfectly fine on gutsy
<RedScare> I did a clean install, since I haven't seen that particular issue it may have something to do with a leftover FF extension from FF2
<_kevin_> a feature i'm missing in hardy is the ability to shift resolutions with ctrl+alt+-/+. I examined the xorg.conf file and found no "modes" line. If I create a modes line will the resolution keys work?
<musikgoat> pen: ls -l  in that directory
<RedScare> have you tried a complete removal, and reinstall of FF3?
<Tazbobu> Ok, sometimes Ubuntu really sucks... I understand why people give up and go to windows.. I have upgraded to a new distro 4 times since I started with Ubuntu, and every time it hoses a bunch of stuff... it seems ridiculous that a simple NVIDIA graphics driver gets messed up every time
<musikgoat> pen and make sure you have the x bit set
<pen> musikgoat: -rwxr-xr-x
<pen> musikgoat: is it good?
<chris_420> oh snap got both back haha
<fde> chris_420: that is nm-applet 'Network Monitor' I think is the same thing.
<musikgoat> pen yes, if you are the owner
<Mathman> qasim: hmm, that wouldn't mean it's not your makefile that's screwed up somehow I don't think.  I mean, at least try something real simple.  does make even work for that?
<chris_420> fde solve both my probs with the notification area haha
<musikgoat> pen well thats fine anyways
<zedster_> anyone able to help me?
<pen> musikgoat: maybe I should wait for it to start?
<ushimitsudoki> RedScare: not yet. I wanted to see if there was anything out there about this (or possibly strange input issues)
<fde> chris_420: Wait, it's not... heh... try 'nm-applet &' in a terminal
<musikgoat> pen: 20 seconds goes pretty quickly... but yes
<fde> chris_420: hah... that works... now to figure out why my nm-applet died  :P
<chris_420> i have NM applet on one of my bars already and the "signal" chart is not working haha
<grayKot> how to start some application in desk 2 while, i'm at desk 1 ?
<pen> musikgoat: it works
<Mathman> Tazbobu: ubuntu isn't the only distro on the block you know.  but then again, yeah, it's not going to be perfect on every single setup.  but then in ubuntu's defense, they can't ship nvidia junk out of the box I don't think, so yeah, figure it out.
<Tazbobu> any simple way to fix my nvidia driver?  it says it is there and running but I can't access any of the nvidia settings
<chris_420> fde sorry bout the death of your NM
<musikgoat> pen: cool
<fde> chris_420: It's ok, the command I told you to get it back does in fact work  :)
<pen> musikgoat: ok, now I'm goign to test it real
<musikgoat> pen ok
<fde> chris_420: No harm no foul  :)
<Tazbobu> Mathman: my point is, as long as Ubuntu has been around, you would think they could get it to install right on the first time with the most popular video cards in the world.
<chris_420> fde: lol true...
<chris_420> well now back to getting my appearance right lol all the issues so far are out of the way.... now time to make it look pretty haha
<Mathman> Tazbobu: ubuntu hasn't been around very long
<fde> chris_420: Take a look around www.gnome-look.org
<Mathman> eh, computer years, I suppose it's been around a while, but still.
<chris_420> HAHAAAAAA  FDE thats the one place i always look to
<chris_420>  trying to find a light or white wallpaper as we speak lol
<Mathman> Tazbobu: my answer?  try mandriva
<fde> Mathman: still only 4 years or so...
<zedster_> anyone why if I run modprobe psmouse, after stopping it, would my touchpad work for a few seconds and then stop?
<iRRVi> i need...my bluetooth mouse...to work
<Mathman> fde: ha, spose it might be that long at that.  time flies
<chris_420> FDE i got inspired to go all white with my appearance... from a music video haha
<RedScare> maybe someone knows how enable multiple desktop wallpapers on different workspaces in gnome?
<AgentHeX> !virt-manager
<ubottu> Factoid virt-manager not found
<ushimitsudoki> Tazbobu: Which drivers are you trying to use? nv or nvidia?
<fde> Mathman: first release was December '04... hence Warty is 4.10
<fde> November too
<RedScare> because I run virtualbox XP on my second workspace seamlessly
<RedScare> and would like a wallpaper to reflect this
<iRRVi> 8.04...bluetooth mouse not working...followed the thing on the wiki sorta thing on the ubuntu site...to no avail >_< it shows as connected but it wont control the mouse
<fde> Or October... I need coffee
<Tazbobu> Mathman: I don't really want to switch, it is just a pain to have to redo my video, wine, network, moblock, etc
<Mathman> fde: ha, 3 and a half almost then
<fde> Mathman: Plus the time it spent as no-name.org getting up and running...
<chris_420> aight im outty.... laters peoples
<Mathman> Tazbobu: suit yourself.  I'm just pointing out there are other options you may not have explored
<RedScare> interfacelift.com may have an acceptable background
<Tazbobu> ushimitsudoki: I've tried both.. neither one shows me the proper resolutions.. I have tried selecting the monitor by detecting it, also tried plug and play, also tried selecting my actual monitor.. no configuration is showing the proper resolutions
<musikgoat> pen: did it work?
<x1250> When is #ubuntu+1 coming back?
<pen> musikgoat: yea. it works
<pen> musikgoat: thx
<RedScare> closer to october
<musikgoat> yw
<bleedingmoon> if i got an hard disk with serveral partitions i can install ubuntu on one of them and it wont damage the rest, right?
<fde> x1250: It is likely there currently, but not active due to hardy and intrepid being exactly the same currently...
<zedster_> bleedingmoon: yes, unless one of them is visit in which case the mbr is a pain in the rear
<zedster_> bleedingmoon: you need like neo grub or something to do it
<ushimitsudoki> Tazbobu: I use the drivers from nvidia, not from restricted. Have you been able to install those?
<x1250> they're not exactly the same anymore, intrepid is already broken :)
<bleedingmoon> i cant fix it with the windows cd?
<Tazbobu> bleedingmoon: and a health portion of luck or patience
<fde> x1250: The devs generally relax until after the sprints or whatever... the developer meetings...
<Mathman> zedster_: you sure about that.  a plain old grub, least I thought it was a plain old grub, worked just fine with a vista dual boot setup for one of the jerks over here.
<Finnish_> What tool to use in Gimp, if I want borders of picture smoother? Sort of making them black against background?
<Tazbobu> ushimitsudoki: from the actual nvidia site or just installed from synaptic?
<Mathman> zedster_: you meant vista, right?
<ebroder> Does anyone know anything about getting the mga video driver to work on Hardy?
<Lapinux> can someone help me figure out what device my UPS is on?
<iRRVi> in 8.04 my bluetooth mouse shows as connected but when i try to move the cursor with it, it doesnt work >_<
<ebroder> I have a driver that worked with Gutsy and doesn't anymore
<bleedingmoon> Tazbobu, i got 2 windows partitions, C & D, i wanna install ubuntu on D
<Mathman> Lapinux: sounds like a job for "dmesg"
<ushimitsudoki> Tazbobu: from the actual nvidia site. I didn't have any luck with nv or the ones the restricted manager tried to apply
<astro76> Lapinux: USB?
<Lapinux> Mathman: ok, let me take a look and see if i can spot it
<Lapinux> astro76: yes
<Tazbobu> ushimitsudoki: thanks i'll try that
<legolasw> Hi
<bleedingmoon> it will damage my MBR?
<bleedingmoon> and how i fix it
<Lapinux> astro76: well maybe
<grayKot> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<astro76> Lapinux: right after you plug it in type dmesg, it should say
<N1N31NCHN41L6> ok using Super Grub i found a menu that shows both ubuntu(hd0,0) and puppy(hd0,4)  what shall i do to get puppy grubbed up and not kill ubuntu
<legolasw> Can I ask something unrelated to Ubuntu?
<RedScare> Taz
<Nervetatoo> I have problems getting sound to work in 8.04. Installed form scratch on an asus u2e which has a intel ICH8. There are no errors and all playback software seems to function normaly except there is no sound output ofc
<ushimitsudoki> Tazbobu: hold on let me give a like with a guide. because it is a bit tricky...looking for the link now
<musikgoat> bleedingmoon: which version of windows do you have?
<bleedingmoon> xp
<bleedingmoon> both
<RedScare> yes, a guide would be agood
<Lapinux> astro76: its a serial to usb
<musikgoat> it'll be fine then
<bleedingmoon> ok
<bleedingmoon> :D
<legolasw> I bought something from Amazon and I used my CC number for the payment. Does it reduce the order cost from my CC at once?
<musikgoat> bleedingmoon: grub will install and give you the choice of which OS to boot
<Lapinux> astro76: looks like a rj45 connector on one end
<RedScare> you just need to install grub on the guided setup process honestly
<bleedingmoon> grub?
<iRRVi> logolasw: you can...might not be appreciated, or acted kindly upon...but theres nothing stopping you
<musikgoat> bleedingmoon: the bootloader
<bleedingmoon> ok
<musikgoat> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RedScare> its part of the install package when you install ubuntu
<astro76> Lapinux: if it's APC they use proprietary cables but it's still USB
<tushar> hi all
<Lapinux> astro76: yes apc
<ushimitsudoki> Tazbobu: Here is a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual  It is helpful to make sure you disable the nv and restricted manager stuff, which always seems to want to override the nvidia drivers
<Beefeater> Good morning fellas! Is there any log where I can see if a laptop lid has been closed?
<Lapinux> astro76: should i see it specify apc in dmesg
<Tazbobu> bleedingmoon: as long as your xp partitions are on just one physical drive and the MBR is on that drive grub will set it up all nice for you
<iRRVi> in 8.04 my bluetooth mouse is not working...could be the mouse...but idk...any ideas?
<tehk> Can anyone tell me how I would go about turning my capslock into an additional control key in the __console__, the old method using /etc/console-tools/remap doesnt work
<astro76> Lapinux: it will be the last few lines of the output, after you plug it in
<bleedingmoon> ok
<RedScare> After you've installed Ubuntu, it will automatically setup a boot option for XP then you can go in a modify any aesthetics you want inside ubuntu
<legend> hello everyone
<Tazbobu> I had my MBR on a secondary drive once and grub misconfigured everything it was a pain to figure out
<Lapinux> astro76: [   45.608410] hiddev97hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1000 FW:7.g8 .D USB FW:g8 ] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-7
<NemesisD> question, i think hardy installs .24 kernel, gutsy i had .22. i think i kept the old menu.lst and i suspect thats why i'm having problems, anyone have any ideas?
<iRRVi> i really dont want to buy a usb mouse...my laptop has no PS/2 ports so i cant use any of my current ones...anyone can help me with my bluetooth problem, it would be much appreciated (the one i've asked like 5 times...)
<Lapinux> astro76: in this apcupsd config i have it wants a /dev/tty
<RedScare> what problems again?
<surplusxmas> Can I ask Kubuntu install questions here, or are they limited to #kubuntu?
<RedScare> you can choose to overwrite the menu.lst @ time of install
<o0Chris0o> !patience | iRRVi
<ubottu> iRRVi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fde> surplusxmas: You can try, should be the same process, just different interface...
<NemesisD> redarrow, can't load my restricted nvidia drivers properly, also my twinview is gone
<NemesisD> whoops, RedScare *
<NemesisD> also im past the point of install
<N1N31NCHN41L6> i told it to boot (hda0,4) which is puppy and it still loaded my ubuntu (hdao,0)
<Lapinux> astro76: you make anything of that?
<RedScare> yea, this has been a reoccurring problem Nemeiss
<stachou57> ubuntu french
<o0Chris0o> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<NemesisD> RedScare, uname -r says im using 2.6.22, how do i start using 2.6.24
<anacaona_> hello hello. did a manual upgrade from gutsy to heron (via the alternate CD). apache is acting weird since - i've tried restarting the server and get the message: No apache MPM package installed.
<mkquist> i seem to have lost the maximize/minimize/close buttons on my browser and applications, anyone know what causes that or if there is a setting i've missed? also cant seem to drag things arouond anymore..
<lethalamby> anyone here worked with g2ipmg on ubuntu. Mine giving segmentation faults. Else please suggest another version of IPmsg with source
<astro76> Lapinux: http://www.apcupsd.com/manual/USB_Configuration.html#SECTION000101400000000000000
<ebroder> Anyone know about getting the Matrox G400 to work with Hardy?
<RedScare> Nemesis, your boot line needs to point to the new kernel
<fde> anacaona_: If you did a fresh install, you'll have to reinstall apache etc... I hope you did backups
<Lapinux> astro76: thanks, i will see if i can make anything of it
<RedScare> very honestly, reinstalling grub alone maybe a good way to resolve the issue
<NemesisD> redarrow, i tried changing all mentions of .22 to .24 and i got file not found
<NeoGeo64> the default ubuntu theme is so boring
<magnetron> NeoGeo64: then don't use it
<qasim> Mathman: aptitude install graphviz solved the problem :-). whenever a dot error is occured, it means graphviz is needs to be installed on the system for image manipulations
<raybr> hey guys, i just downloaded a skype-debian_2.0.0.68-1_i386.deb from skype.com but am not sure how to install it, can someone please help?
<fde> NeoGeo64: Look around www.gnome-look.org
<NemesisD> RedScare, i'm in kind of a tricky situation, i need to use windows bootloader to boot properly, i cannot have grub touch my MBR
<zedster1> this is zedster, my computer went nutz, sudo modprobe psmouse makes my touchpad work for a second then it stops any ideas?
<NemesisD> RedScare, im fine with it doing anything to the /boot directory but it cannot affect my mbr
<RedScare> is there a particular reason nemesis?
<fde> NeoGeo64: Defaults are supposed to be changed  :)
<lethalamby> anyone here worked with g2ipmg on ubuntu. Mine giving segmentation faults. Else please suggest another version of IPmsg with source
<shashi__> In Ubuntu, when you install a package either through "ADD/Remove" or "Synaptic" , where it will keep the downloaded packages ?
<legolasw> Is there any way to see VPN connection debug messages or log file?
<zedster1> NemesisD: theres a program for windows neogrub I think will help with that
<NeoGeo64> right now im now even using the GUI
<NemesisD> RedScare, wonky drive setup, don't want to get into it besides the fact that it took me 2-3 days to get it working this way and i dont have the time or inclination to go through that again
<RedScare> understandable
<NemesisD> eh i don't need help with that part of it, im ok with using ntldr, it has an option for ubuntu which then loads grub, so its all good
<Judeglass> whats the best flash player plugin to us in firefox under ubuntu
<Judeglass> use*
<NemesisD> right now i just want my accelerated graphics/compiz and twinview back lol
<legolasw> Anyone interested in VPN connection problems?
<astro76> shashi__: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Judeglass> what flash plugin do you guys use in firefox?
<RedScare> message nemesis?
<NemesisD> RedScare, sure
<NemesisD> oh wait were you asking to pm or do you mean error message
<RedScare> if you cat me your menu.lst I can see if I see any inconsistency
<NemesisD> k
<NemesisD> lemme switch to the comp in question
<astro76> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Judeglass
<shashi__> astro76, Thank you.
<astro76> Judeglass: package name is flashplugin-nonfree
<ackbahr> Hello!
<legolasw>  Is there any way to see VPN connection debug messages or log file?
<zedster1> please I need my laptop for class tomorrow, why would sudo modprobe psmouse make my touchpad work for a second and then stop? and why would an xorg reset not help?
<Lapinux> astro76: i dont think thats what im looking for
<Judeglass> ok, thanks astro76
<astro76> Lapinux: it's not going to be /dev/tty*, that's for serial
<lethalamby> Please help . I am typing this out for the 3rd time
<lethalamby> anyone here worked with g2ipmg on ubuntu. Mine giving segmentation faults. Else please suggest another version of IPmsg with source
<ackbahr> I'm using an ATI card with Hardy, and I've got the choice between my widescreen being aknowledged (1280x768) but without graphical acceleration (when the proprietary driver is ENABLED), or graphical accel in 1024x768 (when the driver is DISABLED). Can somebody help get both?
<Lapinux> astro76: yeah, i just spotted that in the config, thing is its serial on one end and usb on the other
<sc006> anyone have problems with 8.04 and ut2004 graphics?
<astro76> Lapinux: if it plugs into the usb port on the computer, it's usb, I think they use RJ45 on the ups end so they can sell you the cable
<AliRezaTaleghani> hi, i have a problem with pidgin and my google or hotmail, they need TLS/SSL support!  which package should use for them?!!
<ackbahr> yashi : hello, by the way! :)
<astro76> Lapinux: not to mention the dmesg output
<Lapinux> astro76: yeah
<sc006> since upgrading my graphics are not right
<DATmafia> ow so sc006
<legolasw> Anyone interested in testing VPN connection problems?
<Lapinux> astro76: its a bummer, i cant get this app to work so i can recalibrate the battery runtime
<Lapinux> astro76: i just hooked up some monster battery's to it and the meter is way off
<surplusxmas_> my 8.04 install fails at "select and install software". I've heard this is a common problem but can't find anything on it.
<lethalamby> any one who uses IPmessenger on ubuntu....Please I need help
<Don_Miguel> warriorforgod: sorry, I missed your question earlier ...
<Y-Town> How would I turn off the obnoxious system beep?
<vinboy> hi
<Don_Miguel>  nope, just a local "honorific"
<Y-Town> Nevermind.... found it
<maco> Y-Town: system ->preferences ->sound
<vinboy> is there application that shows what programs is using up the bandwidth?
<anacaona_> fde: sorry, stepped away for a bit. its not a fresh install, its an upgrade from gutsy.
<raybr> does anyone know how to configure xchat to switch between chatrooms using cntrl + tab?
<oddalot> vinboy system monitor?
<Y-Town> maco: Thanks though  :o)'
<oddalot> wait
<oddalot> nope
<vinboy> oddalot: sys mon only show cpu and mem
<zedster1> why would sudo modprobe psmouse make my touchpad work for a second and then stop? and why would an xorg reset not help?
<oddalot> it shows network, just no detailed
<surplusxmas_> 8.04 installation error: "select and install software installation step failed"  any suggestions?
<fde> anacaona_: I'm not too familiar with Apache, you might want to try #ubuntu-server
<NemesisD> hey RedScare it appears the driver is go!
<astro76> vinboy: iftop
<astro76> vinboy: install that package, then sudo iftop
<vinboy> thanks astro76
<sc006> any one play ut2004 with 8.04
<Don_Miguel> mathman: [01:44] not taken personally, and YES ! that was one of the first things I checked --> IS IT PLUGGED IN ? ( yes, it is ! ) Thanks again for your help ... I'l try again later ...
<legolasw> Anyone interested in testing VPN connection problems?
<magnetron> ask, legolasw
<anacaona_> fde: thanks, will check that out.
<ebroder> Does anyone know how to get the tuxx-home.at Matrox MGA drivers to work with Hardy?
<nickthorley> bazhang: are you around?
<legolasw> I have user/pass and IP address of VPN gateway and it does not connect
<hogne> Hey
<hogne> I've had many times now that I can't kill processes in Hardy
<legolasw> problem is that It does not shows any meaningful error about the reason that it does not connect
<hogne> Now eclipse locked and I get from ps: "7117 ?        00:00:01 eclipse"
<iRRVi> eff this, i just use this usb mouse i have for my desktop :D
<hogne> I can't sudo kill -9 it, can't sudo killall eclipse it
<hogne> I had this yesterday also
<hogne> Only thing that works is to reboot
<jingjing> when ubuntu7.10 expire support?
<nickthorley> is there a dissadvantage to using ndis to get your wireless card working such as speed or battery life etc
<hogne> The process uses no cpu
<clarity> http://www.danish-schnapps-recipes.com/cinnamon.html
<clarity> err
<clarity> sorry
<fde> nickthorley: Only real issue these days is no utilization of NetworkManager (no easy roaming)
<harry_> anyone here who can help me with a couple of ubuntu problems?
<hogne> Anyone know how to kill a process beyond using the kill command, or know some special funky way to do it?
<jingjing> when ubuntu 7.10 desktop expire support time??
<DistroJockey> jingjing, April 2009
<nickthorley> fde: so you cant search for access points - you have to manually add them?
<legolasw> Any comment?@ <magnetron>
<harry_> hogne: after kill -9, there is none
<harry_> unless it's a zombie: kill the parent
<hogne> harry_: is it a bug in the hardy kernel?
<fde> nickthorley: Yes, it's treated as a wired connection as far as the system is concerned.
<harry_> reaper will fix the rest
<harry_> hogne: don't know actually
<harry_> i have a few problems
<hogne> harry: How do I see the process tree?
<harry_> pstree
<tuntun> gparted and qtparted report that I have 'no devices' I tried root but neither of them are doing anything. Whats wrong?
<lethalamby> My RAM usage shown in top and system monitor is totally different. Top says I am using up over a gig of ram while sys monitor says about 600MB. Any ideas why. It was like this yesterday also
<jumbers> I updated to Hardy and my sound stopped working. I went to the Dell Wiki and followed its information for restoring the sound, and it still won't work
<hogne> harry_: eclipse runs on init
<nickthorley> fde: ok i can compromise on that for the time being just to get my wireless working - i am hoping a fix for my card will be out soon as it is one of the main ones
<harry_> hogne: whats the status of eclipse?
<jingjing> DistroJockey: thankyou! , on 8.04 desktop resolution very low (800*600) but 7.10 have have 1024*768
<legolasw> Any comment?@ <magnetron>
<RedScare> NemeisD
<magnetron> legolasw: if anyone knows, they will answer.
<hogne> harry_: How do I see it?
<harry_> ps aux | grep eclipse
<lethalamby> RedScare, NemesisD offline
<RedScare> is he
<DistroJockey> jingjing, *nods* have seen many say that. Might be worth searching launchpad.net about that
<NemesisD> no im not
<legolasw> If I give you my user and pass, can you test it? @ megatron
<RedScare> he should be back
<hogne> harry_: hogne     7117  0.2  1.8 426404 75780 ?        D    08:47   0:01 /home/hogne/Programs/eclipse/eclipse
<nickthorley> whats the main site to log ubuntu bugs ?
<NemesisD> RedScare, it works now, turned out i wrote the path wrong in menu.lst
<astro76> tuntun: running them from your installed system or livecd?
<RedScare> NemesisD, you said the drive was a good
<NemesisD> using the new kernel seems to fix everything
<tuntun> astro76, installed
<harry_> so it's dead... give it a : kill -9 7117
<RedScare> yea, I was just about to say
<astro76> tuntun: wubi?
<harry_> and hope for the best
<magnetron> legolasw: no. and it's magnetron, not megatron
<lethalamby> My RAM usage shown in top and system monitor is totally different. Top says I am using up over a gig of ram while sys monitor says about 600MB. Any ideas why. It was like this yesterday also
<tuntun> astro76, no
<harry_> it might be stuck in a non interruptible IO
<nickthorley> nemesisd: wish it would fix my wireless card haha
<harry_> which is blocked for some reason
<hogne> harry_: : hogne     7117  0.2  1.8 426404 75780 ?        D    08:47   0:01 /home/hogne/Programs/eclipse/eclipse
<lethalamby> RedScare,  Any idea why this happening with me
<hogne> harry_: still there
<NemesisD> lol
<NemesisD> bummer
<RedScare> 24-16 it what you should be on
<djdarkman> hello, if the restricted driver manager doens`t manage to set up the firmware(broadcom) how can I run it manualy trough the terminal?
<hogne> harry_: I got this exact same with nautilus yesterday and had to reboot..
<astro76> tuntun: what do you have? what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<harry_> hogne: depending on your asm skills, you can attach a debugger to it
<hogne> harry_: I don't have asm skills =)
<harry_> and play around ... see what it's doing
<hogne> harry_: sorry..
<legolasw> Sorry for mis-spell. Thanks.
<MrPockets> djdarkman, what firmware are you trying to upgrade?
<hogne> harry_: then my only last resort is to reboot?
<harry_> then i'm affraid i can 't help you further
<harry_> just leave it :)
<tuntun> astro76, 6 partitions
<harry_> it might just die after a while
<lethalamby> RedScare, tell me some other ubuntu channels . Need lots of answers
<hogne> harry_: can't leave it, its splash screen is on my desktop
<tuntun> astro76, over 2 discs
<harry_> xkill?
<harry_> doesn't xkill remove it?
<hogne> harry_: gonna try
<hogne> harry_: yes it removed it, the process is still there though
<astro76> tuntun: fdisk showed them?
<billy12> djdark: flower thw server intrsurtions
<hogne> harry_: shall I post a bug report on the ubuntu forums?
<tuntun> astro76, yes
<harry_> can anyone help with my problem: i have a ipw2200 wifi card, when i boot, it doesn't see my wpa2 wifi network, i can't connect to it
<dfranke> Hi, I've just grudgingly switched from Debian stable to Hardy and I'd like to configure my sources.list to feed me nothing besides security updates.  Is hardy-updates the best I can get, or is there something more stable available?
<RedScare> lethallamby
<RedScare> lethalamby
<harry_> hogne: don't know if it's a ubuntu problem or an eclipse problem
<lethalamby> RedScare, ya
<white_eagle> ok, guys I have problems in here
<white_eagle> I have a half working hardy system
<djdarkman> MrPockets: I have a friend who has trouble installing the broadcom wireless firmware trough the restricted drivers manager, and I would like to give him the command line commands instead
<RedScare> AFAIK, they just have different ways to show used memory
<Uplink> ubuntu wont load my broadcom drivers :(
<astro76> dfranke: you want hardy-security and hardy-updates
<RedScare> To get similar values, take the 'used' from top, and subtract 'buffers' and 'cached'
<dfranke> There are a bunch of commented out security.ubuntu.com entries, but if I uncomment them then apt-get update hangs.
<billy12> djdark: what ubuntu you have
<diagon> I'm having problems with my laptop shutting down, I think due to overheating
<white_eagle> look, I am logged in as root, because I cant do anything from my account because I can't sudo, and when i do sudo I get that the host (whiteeagle-laptop) is unknown
<RedScare> SM only the apps
<diagon> I'm sure there's an easy way to adjust the temp at which the fan should kick in, right?
<white_eagle> please tell me how can I fix it from here
<dfranke> astro76: I *think* I only want hardy-security, but as I just said it doesn't seem to work.
<lethalamby> RedScare,
<tuntun> dfranke, system > administration > synaptic > settings > repositories > updates ?...
<lethalamby> My RAM usage shown in top and system monitor is totally different. Top says I am using up over a gig of ram while sys monitor says about 600MB. Any ideas why. It was like this yesterday also
<white_eagle> hello?
<dfranke> tuntun: this is server edition, I don't have a GUI yet.
<RedScare> right, this is because TOP factors in everything, SM only factors APPs
<RedScare> you are in fact using over a gig total
<olskolirc> hey guys, I installed a tar.gz of xmms and now I see we have xmms2 in the Hardy Heron repository.  How do I uninstall my xmms....tar.gz?
<astro76> dfranke: well there's no reason not to enable main, universe, multiverse or restricted, as  they don't change
<lethalamby> RedScare, You mean ubuntu is using more than a GB of RAM. Ubuntu ultimate
<dfranke> astro76: right, I've got those.  But I don't want non-security-related bugfixes.
<astro76> dfranke: so what happens with -updates disabled ?
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, edit /etc/hosts and make sure you have both a 127.0.0.1 line and a 127.0.1.1
<RedScare> yes, I'm assuming you're running compiz-fusion
<Uplink> ubuntu wont load my broadcom drivers :(
<RedScare> broadcom hates me uplink
<dfranke> astro76: exactly what you'd expect.  But if I enable -security, things hang.  I don't know whether the server is just down or what.
<white_eagle> http://rafb.net/p/x7jW2z38.txt
<white_eagle> see that
<white_eagle> I have dependency problems
<hogne> doesn't the fact that userland processes can enter an unkillable "D" state beat the purpose of protected memory?
<white_eagle> the update was interrupted by some error
<Uplink> RedScare, it detects em but failes to load them
<hogne> could have just as well run AmigaOS! =)
<white_eagle> i was upgrading to hardy
<b0x> how can i find out wat version of ubuntu i have
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: I don't have those 2 lines
<b0x> like i had 7.10 but i dno if it upgraded propper
<b0x> so i wanna check
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: should I add them at the bottom?
<DistroJockey> white_eagle,  mine looks like:  127.0.0.1       localhost      <linebreakhere>     127.0.1.1       myubuntu.home.gateway   myubuntu
<RedScare> b0x, the geek way or the GUI way?
<b0x> any
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, top is better
<astro76> b0x: lsb_release -a
<harry_> is there anyone here who knows what can be done about a broken keyboard indicator applet ?
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: tell me exactly where should I add them, plesae
<harry_> is there anyone here who knows what can be done about a broken wpa2 wifi problem at boottime?
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, at the very top of /etc/hosts
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: here is pastebin http://rafb.net/p/zBNDZF93.txt
<b0x> thanx
<RedScare> yes harry!
<RedScare> what a pain that was
<harry_> is there anyone here who knows what can be done about a broken mythtv vieuwing problem?
<Uplink> lol
<RedScare> but I had the same problem in gutsy
<harry_> RedScare: did you get it fixed?
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: I don't want to mess up, please edit that file
<RedScare> yes, after a clean install :)
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, yep right at the top
<harry_> is there anyone here who knows what can be done about a broken remote problem?
<RedScare> Harry, describe the specific WPA2 problem you're having
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to repair grub
<harry_> RedScare: in gutsy, i had to remove 85-ifupdown from udev.d/rules.d
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, here's mine as a guide:  http://pastebin.com/f5e58e2f1
<harry_> well... disable, then it worked at boottime
<pawan> i installed vista and it removed my grub
<harry_> now, i upgraded (restored the udev crap_
<HermanChess> where can I see my hardware?
<harry_> and now, when i reboot, it doesn't see my network
<pawan> but ubuntu is installed but cant select it
<harry_> if i click and edit networks, its there
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I remember Gutsy Gibbon having an awesome application for handing .bin files (it practically mounted it, but it was great). Now after I upgraded to Hardy I don't have it anymore and so I'm woundering what would that kind of thing be called?
<RedScare> pawan, install EasyBCD inside vista too manage it
<harry_> but there's no way to tell it to connect to that config
<RedScare> please continue harry
<alienseer23> i have 3 partitions mounted in "/media/" that belong to "root:plugdev" and have pretty restricctive permissions, but all of my media is on them, I cannot get to it, "sudo chown" and "sudo chmod" have no effect... how can I fix this?
<RedScare> hm
<dfranke> astro76: ah, now it's working.  Guess the server was just down.
<astro76> HermanChess: lshw, lspci, lsusb
<harry_> so now, i removed the ifupdown rule again
<pawan> where to get easybcd
<harry_> and manually do a /etc/init.d/network restart
<RedScare> BCD Easy
<harry_> and it connects
<RedScare> free download
<ferronica> hi all
<RedScare> google
<RedScare> what a pain that must be harry
<harry_> it's a ipw2200
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: and what should I add at the right side of the second numbers?
<white_eagle> whiteeagle-laptop?
<harry_> does give me a "strange" error in dmesg tough
<RedScare> I'm on iwl3945
<astro76> dfranke: cool
<hogne> Man
<harry_> [  221.971060] ipw2200: Failed to send SYSTEM_CONFIG: Already sending a command.
<hogne> ls crashed and I can't kill it
<hogne> wow
<hogne> this is bad
<RedScare> is that a proprietary driver harry?
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, yourhostname.domainname  yourhostname
<harry_> think so
<pawan> where to get itr
<ferronica> i have downloded ubuntu 8.04 ISO image after burning, checking integrity fail
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: how am I supposed to know tat?
<white_eagle> that*
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, replacing with values appropriate
<RedScare> http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<white_eagle> ohhh
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: oh
<dfranke> alright, now to get X working with my three displays.  I had a nice hand-written xorg.config on my old system that I forgot to back up :-(
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, just make something up, should be fine
<white_eagle> and If I don't have a host name
<astro76> ferronica: check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded, if that's good, burn at a slower speed
<astro76> !md5 | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, can't be any worse than it is now :)
<Twigman> Hi All... can't start hardy installer :-/
<harry_> RedScare: ?
<RedScare> can you check harry, under the GUI System>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<harry_> ah
<ferronica> astro76: MD5SUM is okay
<lethalamby> RedScare, I checked system monitor docs. It mentions clearly that it shows total memory usage. And its usage seems more realistic also.
<Twigman> This is on a Dell Vostro - fairly common piece of hardware..
<diagon> Okay, so acpitool shows my laptop's thermal trip at 105 C
<lethalamby> I am not running any application that will take 1 GB RAM
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: so it looks like this http://pastebin.com/m4723c1b0
<Twigman> I'm being dumped into busybox....
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: is it ok?
<RedScare> really lethal? I find that buffers and cached aren't typically included on mine
<diagon> also I've found out that toshiba kernel stuff isn't loaded, and I tried some shot-in-the-dark "modprobe -l |grep toshiba" and then tried just adding it, didn't seem to work
<harry_> ah
<harry_> no , only my nvidia driver
<astro76> lethalamby: I would trust free -m
<bobbie4> I'm going to bed now, g'nite
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, yep that looks fine. But I guess, technically  localhost  should be changed to  whiteeagle
<diagon> so all I need to know is how to lower the thermal trip that's shown in the /proc/acpi stuff
<lethalamby> astro76, I just started my PC
<Twigman> Anyone heard of problems getting the Hardy install cd to boot? I'm being dropped into a busybox shell..
<pawan> installed now
<jmsp3> Could anyone tell me what's wrong with mounting a windows ntfs partition automatically with /etc/fstab?
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: is it ok?
<white_eagle> oh
<white_eagle> sorry
<white_eagle> ;)
<FloodBot1> white_eagle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, np :)
<RedScare> so non-proprietary really shouldn't be giving you that sort of problem harry
<RedScare> hang on
<lethalamby> 1963 MB of RAM usage
<harry_> that's my opinion aswell ;)
<lethalamby> this is shown by free -m
<legolasw> Anyone interested in testing VPN connection problems?
<legolasw>  Is there any way to see VPN connection debug messages or log file?
<RedScare> is that wlan0 harry?
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: and can I fix those dependency problems?
<astro76> lethalamby: how much is cached?
<lethalamby> 1307
<harry_> not that i changed an aweful lot, but i don't want to reinstall ;)
<rpedro_> anybody else getting slow file copying speeds between different physical hdd's?
<harry_> especially my mythbox
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.com/m2194be0e
<rpedro_> compared to gutsy
<lethalamby> and swap not used. Still almost 2 gigs of RAm used when running nothing significant :(
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, possibly, that hosts issue may have been the cause. Give it onther try
<knoppix> I had been here earlier asking about why ubuntu sets up partitions as sda1 sda2 and sda5. I gatered that it creates two primary partitions with an extended partition sda5 for swap that really occupies all of sda3. is that correct?
<lethalamby> astro76, swap usage shown 0
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: yes!
<knoppix> sorry sda2 not 3
<RedScare> oh hell
<astro76> lethalamby: first off, system monitor only shows your user processes if not run as root
<pawan> now
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: lets hope so
<Twigman> Anyone heard of problems getting the Hardy install cd to boot? I'm being dropped into a busybox shell.. I get a lot of messages from ata2.00 saying status: { DRDY } (and other messages)
<pawan> i am in vista my grub is lost
<lethalamby> astro76, Now the problem is I want to know why is so much RAM being used. I have run linux on 256 MB RAm also. If I have 2Gb it should not mean it occupies all :(
<pawan> i have ubuntu installed
<olskolirc> can I get the pastebin address please?
<lethalamby> pawan: boot from CD
<lethalamby> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pawan> then
<lethalamby> there is a section in ubuntu docs
<olskolirc> thanks
<lethalamby> read that and you'll be fine
<Boredom_inc> Wow, since a couple of days after my 8.04 update, ubntu has been running really sluggish. I was making a bug report
<pawan> ok
<DistroJockey> Twigman, yes, I have seen that issue brought up a few times. Maybe try the Alternate CD if you just wish to install to HDD
<Boredom_inc> Ubuntu*
<Twigman> DistroJockey: thanks for the reply. Will the alternate be able to boot?
<Daniel^> just got a message about a new distribution upgrade, is that a good idea?
<harry_> Daniel^: NO
<Daniel^> ok :)
<Uplink> ubuntu wont load my broadcom drivers :(
<Twigman> I just got an error: synchronous SCSI scan failed without making any progress,
<ikonia> Uplink: expand on that please.
<Uplink> sure
<DistroJockey> Twigman, not entirely sure (might be worth checking launchpad.net for the issue) but it generally works better
<Boredom_inc> When I was making the bug report I noticed Ubuntu is not recognising my swap partition. It says utilising 0 of 0 bytes. Is this the cause of my sluggish performance (I still have 50% RAM) or is it something else. Either way how do I make Ubuntu aware of my swap partition again.
<Uplink> <i load the ubuntu live cd and my broadcom drivers fail to load on startup>
<lethalamby> someone help me
<olskolirc> can someone help me with my xmms issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8848/plain/ I can't get it to execute.
<Twigman> ok sounds good... It actually looks like it doesn't like my cdrom drive..
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: it only uses swap when you need it
<lethalamby> my ubuntu using up 2 GB of RAM
<ikonia> Uplink: how do you know ?
<knoppix> how does upgrading to 8.04 affect VMware if you already have that installed. I hear 8.04 has a new kernel
<Twigman> Btw.. this is a new pc, so it may have some later hardware..
<ikonia> knoppix: depends on the compatability
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I know this but shouldn't it say something like 0 bytes of .... bytes used rather than 0 of 0?
<Uplink> it tells me on the screen when loading the drivers>
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: show me the exact message
<olskolirc> can someone help me with my xmms issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8848/plain/ I can't get it to execute.  I'm on Hardy Heron
<ikonia> olskolirc: where did you get xmms - it's not in hardy
<knoppix> ikonia: how so?
<lethalamby> please some one help me reduce RAM usage. I feel RAM is not being freed..:(  here is a paste of my /proc/meminfo   http://paste.ubuntu.com/8850/
<makiavelli> apt-get :D
<dubby> hey anyone, i just went from gutsy kubuntu to hardy ubuntu and any ways kubuntu has this control panel thing to see what drives where connected to the system and then it mounted them for me, I was wondering if any such thing exists in Ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> Twigman, possibly choosing something like legacy mode for sata/ide in bios may get the cd to boot
<astro76> lethalamby: your ram usage is normal, and Linux is very intelligent with memory which you should know by running low ram systems
<jk_> i am having a very annoying problem there seems to be glitches in my ubuntu, suddenly loose all sound from the system until i logoff or reboot, and when i open the wastebin nautlius jumps to 50% and becomes non-responsive any help?
<ikonia> osiris: I can see a few issues, but I need to know where you got it
<astro76> lethalamby: worry about it when you start swapping
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: It's from the System manager... "0 bytes (0.0%) of 0 bytes".
<astro76> !memory | lethalamby
<ubottu> lethalamby: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<olskolirc> I got a copy from their web site as a tar.gz and it won't execute so I found we have xmms2 in Hardy Heron and it won't execute either ikonia
<Uplink> <ikonia, it says "broacom 43.x.x drivers couldnt be loaded">
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: thats fine
<Twigman> DistroJockey: ok I'll look, however, the bios is pretty light on configuration..
<DistroJockey> Twigman, *nods*
<dubby> I have 2 hard-drives in this computer but I can only see the mount / can someone tell me how to view my other hard drive ( i do not know its device name like /dev/sdc1)
<lethalamby> astro76, I always beleived Linux being superior to windows. But my total memory usage including swap has never gone above 1gig on windows
<white_eagle> everyone, I am getting dependecy errors http://pastebin.com/m2194be0e\
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Do you have any ideas then as to what could be causing the performance issue. It was fine after I first rebooted 8.04 however it seems to have got steadily worse after each reboot. I'm still using the same nVidia drivers and nothing else (that I'm aware of) has changed since I updated from 7.10 to 8.04.
<white_eagle> can you help me??
<astro76> lethalamby: Linux doesn't waste the RAM you paid for, it keeps things in cache and frees when needed
<white_eagle> I am logged in as root, because the primary account had problems with sudo
<astro76> lethalamby: please read that first link ubottu gave you to understand
<x1250> dubby: $ sudo fdisk -l maybe helps
<Boredom_inc> white_eagle: You really shouldn't be logged in as root.
<amrik> Hey are there any tutorials about coding C in emacs?
<white_eagle> I have a half working hardy, half gutsy system
<white_eagle> Boredom_inc: I must
<lethalamby> astro76, waiting for it to open. 2nd one opened
<Boredom_inc> white_eagle: Have you tried to create a new account?
<white_eagle> Boredom_inc: because I can't do anything from my primary account
<white_eagle> Boredom_inc: will that help?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc:1 moment, I'm on the phone
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Thanks
<Boredom_inc> ﻿white_eagle: Possibly. If it does then you will know the problem is to do with that users settings.
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, did fixing the hosts file not work?
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: I haven't tried
<white_eagle> rebooting
<jim_beam> how do u add a session to gdm startup
<white_eagle> should i?
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, yes, reboot :)
<white_eagle> bye
<edreamleo> Hello all
<edreamleo> My sound doesn't work
<lethalamby> astro76, it seems normal now :D
<edreamleo> BTW, how can I find my system version :-)
<jim_beam> i installled e17  using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=546746
<x1250> edreamleo: /etc/issue
<jim_beam> on login i cant see e17 (enlightenment)
<oddalot> edreamleo System-> about ubuntu
<olskolirc> can someone help me with my xmms issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8848/plain/ I can't get it to execute.  I'm on Hardy Heron
<amrik> Anyone, are there any tutorials about coding C in emacs?
<smee> can someone help me setup wireless internet access on my laptop?
<oddalot> olskolirc i can help
<olskolirc> thanks oddalot
<ikonia> olskolirc: the tar file from the website is not compatible
<lethalamby> I am not able to put my system on standby . Can anyone help please
<olskolirc> how do I uninstall the tar file?
<ikonia> osiris: rm it
<olskolirc> ikonia,
<edreamleo> I don't see About Ubuntu, I only see About Gnome
<oddalot> olskolirc install the deb, like 2 steps
<oddalot> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+package/xmms
<oddalot> :D
<astro76> edreamleo: lsb_release -a
<olskolirc> where do I get the .deb file?
<oddalot> ^^link i just posted
<lethalamby> how do I register on this channel ???
<olskolirc> i looked everywhere even for my last version oddalot
<astro76> !register | lethalamby
<ubottu> lethalamby: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<oddalot> hmmm
<oddalot> well it was there
<oddalot> hmm one sec
<lethalamby> thanks astro76
<edreamleo> ok 7.10 gutsy
<x1250> edreamleo: cat /etc/issue
<Uplink> ikonia, it says "broacom 43.x.x drivers couldnt be loaded"
<ikonia> Uplink: 1 moment
<oddalot> i had to install xmms verstion .10
<edreamleo> anyway, I have no sound
<oddalot> the .12 didn't compile
<Uplink> ok ty ikonia ^_^
<oddalot> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xmms/1:1.2.10+20070601-1
<oddalot> here use that
<oddalot> see if that .deb works, just click it, then click install package
<kelvin911> hi i just update from 7.10 to 8.04 through ubuntu update, now my AWN dock is gone.
<Boredom_inc> why we are all waiting for ikonia... has anybody else had problems with 8.04 where is is running quite sluggish compared to 7.10?
<olskolirc> yeahhhhh niceeee oddalot
<kelvin911> how to enable it back?
 * olskolirc gives oddalot thumbs up
<x1250> edreamleo: $ lspci, check your audio controller and search ubuntuforums.org
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: no, the problem isn't fixed
<kelvin911> and looks like the fonts are different too....
<white_eagle> I am logged in as root now
<white_eagle> because I can't get the connection to work under the account
<oddalot> olskolirc there is a bug on mine though, the playlist doesn't minimize with the main windows of xmms
<Boredom_inc> white_eagle: What was/is the original problem? I missed that part
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, :(
<white_eagle> I can't even see the network applet at the top when I am logged in as that user (whiteeagle)
<Boredom_inc> white_eagle: Create a new account
<edreamleo> x1250 will do, thx
<kelvin911> and what is tracker search??  is it new in hardy?
<olskolirc> ohhh ok
<ikonia> white_eagle: 1.) how are you logged in as root - three is no root password 2.) your network connection should not be specific to your username
<xxxxxxx> what is the purpose of the minimal.iso?
<oddalot> olskolirc can you tell me if you have the same problem once you install?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: tell me about this swap issue - 0 ussages is a good thing
<olskolirc> hey you know what?  If this doesn't work, I'll just use mp3blaster.  That's a cool app too
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: small install
<olskolirc> ok oddalot brb
<DistroJockey> Boredom_inc, white_eagle had no 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1 lines in /etc/hosts
<ikonia> Uplink: broadcom drivers can't be loaded, is that message coming up in the restricted drivers tool ?
<xxxxxxx> ikonia I am trying to get an app to work without a desktop
<xxxxxxx> should i use the minimal?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: no
<xxxxxxx> its only 9.5mb where does the os come from is it downloaded?
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know anything about this xserver crash when trying to play videos? I'm on Hardy, and this is a real bad bug. I have an intel GM955 card, and run metacity with compositing enabled. It happens about half the time when I click on a video file (avi, flash, so far) and it's never happened when I right-click and open. It's happened on Totem and VLC. And again, no error messages, no freezing. Immediate restart of the xserver
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: the interenet
<xxxxxxx> ok i thought so
<DistroJockey> Boredom_inc, white_eagle : And I know from experience that that breaks sudo ;)
<xukun> hi all
<xxxxxxx> ikonia i am trying to have the system dedicated to xbmc-linux
<xxxxxxx> just that one app
<ikonia> strtok: define the crash
<xxxxxxx> I need it to boot into it and shut down from it
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: define the crash pleas.e
<Boredom_inc> Distrojockey: Has he fixed the hosts file yet then?
<Jordan_U> xxxxxxx, Then just install the base system and install that one app
<DistroJockey> Boredom_inc, I believe so
<oddalot> Boredom_inc  HAH AH nice nick
<xxxxxxx> so minimal.iso would be a good starting point?
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: I'm not sure what you mean. I click on a video. The screen briefly turns black, then I see GDM logout text, then GDM comes up asking me to login.
<xukun> I have a new microsoft wireless keyboard, not all the keys are working. Is there a way to solve this this?
<Uplink> ikonia, when i boot up the PC with the live cd, and its before the desktop loading
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: ok, so X resets totally
<Boredom_inc> Distrojockey: Then it's probably something else.... is whiteeagle account listed as a sudoer?
<Jordan_U> xxxxxxx, Yes, if you are comfortable setting things up from a command line
<ikonia> Uplink: ahh, what model card have you got
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - before upgrading to Hardy, I want to make an image of my entire HDD
<Twigman> DistroJockey: Thanks for your help, turns out this is a problem that happens with some dell computers. Bug page is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/153702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153702 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 530 SATA drive not detected in IDE mode" [High,Won't fix]
<DistroJockey> Boredom_inc, not sure, not got that far
<Ace_NoOne> any advice on how best to do this - especially with regards to easy restoration in case something goes wrong?
<bazhang> nickthorley: yeah, but only for a bit
<ArthurArchnix> ikonia: Yeah. It's really wierd. It's basically like videos have been turned into a logout button without any prompts. But only sometimes.
<Uplink> ikonia, im not quite sure... broamcom 4.3.X.X i think :/
<xxxxxxx> ok jordan the only thing im not sure about are drivers
<white_eagle> Boredom_inc: the original problem is, the upgrade to hardy was interrupted because some package wanted to overwrite some file which some other package had already installed (the upgrader was at 23%) so I had only the close button and the system demanded a restart from me, I rebooted and logged into recovery mode (as LjL told me to do) so he told me to do apt-get -f install and then dpkg --configure -a several bunch of times till it gets
<ikonia> Uplink: thats not a model - I need the exact model
<Squa7ch> how do I access the shared folders settings in Hardy Heron?
<Uplink> ikonia, im on windows, how can i check
<DistroJockey> Twigman, ahh *nods* You're welcome
<nickthorley> bazhang: its ok am at work now so cant try anything on laptop - had a play getting wireless working last night and no luck
<white_eagle> I can see I have a half hardy system and a half gutsy system
<ikonia> Uplink: click on the network card properties
<xxxxxxx> when i installed heron I had to click on hardware drivers to find the ati driver for the amd 780g
<robmillion> can someone please tell me why I cannot download Ubuntu 8.04 successfully
<robmillion> pls pm me
<ikonia> Uplink: use device manager
<white_eagle> i don't know the exact command, but I had 2 kernels installed
<ikonia> robmillion: what is the error
<white_eagle> as I could se
<Uplink> oh ok
<xxxxxxx> is it possible to install the driver from the command line?
<surplusxmas> I'm attempting to install Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE4 Remix) on a 3.00GHz Pentium D, 1GB RAM, 300GB SATA with the alternative install CD.  When I reach the installation step called "Select and install software", it hangs for a while at 6% with the message "Please wait...", eventually goes through the steps, but reaches the end with an error that says the specific installation step ("Select and install software") failed.  It then allows m
<surplusxmas>  (quicker this time).  Is this a common problem?  Any suggestions?
<bazhang> nickthorley: will be aroudn later if you want to try again ;]
<xxxxxxx> can i check to find out which driver i have installed?
<Twigman> Btw.. there is a workaround, put sata into 'raid' mode instead of ide mode.. sounds dangerous... works though!
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: use the desktop cd, and disable X11
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, personally, I would back up your data and do a nice clean install
<Twigman> I'll just make sure windows still boots first though ;)
<nickthorley> bazhang: i cant tonight - possibly tomorrow night
<ikonia> Twigman: what is "raid mode"
<Twigman> See yas...
<ikonia> Twigman: if you mean fakeraid, I strongly advise agaisnt it
<x1250> robmillion: how can we know? try another mirror
<DistroJockey> Twigman, ahh, yeah, sorta what I was getting at with the legacy stuff
<nickthorley> bazhang: i am wondering whether to try ndis wrapper instead
<xxxxxxx> ikonia what about all the stuff in the desktop that I don't need?
<Jordan_U> xxxxxxx, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ( if you have an ATI card )
<Twigman> ikonia: well.. it sounds like the drives should be joined..
<bazhang> nickthorley: well its not like we ever leave--see you then ;]
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: what about it ?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: just disable it
<Uplink> ikonia, it just tells me Broadcom 802.11 a/b/g WLAN
<xxxxxxx> also is x11 the same as x or xorg?
<Squa7ch> how do I access the shared folder settings in Ubuntu 8.04?  In 7.10 it was I think System>Administration>Shared Folders, was it not?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: yes
<Twigman> ikonia: unfortunately there's no disabled...
<xxxxxxx> I think xbmc linux needs an x server
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: use the desktop cd
<jk_> !backup
<kelvin911> hello?
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jordan_U> xxxxxxx, It does
<ikonia> Twigman: where are you trying to set this
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: no, thats not possible, I am capped I cant download the install cd from one side, and my cd-rom doesn't work from the other side
<Twigman> This is in the bios of a dell vostro 200
<ikonia> Twigman: contact your bios vendor then
<xxxxxxx> then if it does won't disabling x11 prevent me from installing xbmc?
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: so I'm stuck
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: don't disable X then
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, you can install without burning
<Uplink> ikonia, in on details [service] and tells me BCM43XX
<DistroJockey> !install | white_eagle
<ubottu> white_eagle: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xukun> is there a package I need to install for the keyboard to work well? I have microsoft wireless laser keyboard 5000
<ikonia> Uplink: ok, I'm looking
<Twigman> ikonia:  without that setting, linux doesn't see the cdrom drive... but I'll check for a bios update, this machine just arrived today from dell so I doubt there will be an update yet..
<nickthorley> bazhang: i found this that looks like it may be worth a try http://blog.gunbladeiv.com/
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, checkout that last link
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: USB install?
<ikonia> Twigman: contact your vendor - nothing can be done to fix your bios in linux
<xxxxxxx> I thought i would use the minimal.iso and install the dependencies and x-server
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: in that case I would need to buy a new usb stick
<kelvin911> i just install new ubuntu, and all the applet in awn are gone ?
<robmillion> there is no particular error
<white_eagle> oh
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: from what your saying, your not going to find it easy due to your lack of experience
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, yeah, should be able to install from an iso on a usb drive
<Twigman> *nod* understood..... there are reports of the machine working correctly with that RAID setting though..
<bazhang> nickthorley: will bookmark and check out in a bit; I have to head out now--hope to see you soon ;]
<robmillion> the download finishes after 450 odd MB
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: use the desktop cd (it's a 300 meg install-ish)
<ere4si> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nickthorley> bazhang: will be here in approx 5 hours if you want to chat but wont have laptop with me - thanks
<DistroJockey> heyya ere4si :)
<white_eagle> DistroJockey: but that last link focuses on windows as the preinstalled system
<xxxxxxx> ikonia how does the desktop install cd differ from the main cd or is it the same?
<ere4si> hey! DistroJockey
<ikonia> white_eagle: mount the iso
<robmillion> can anyone help?
<white_eagle> I am ****ing stuck
<white_eagle> :(
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: the desk is the iso
<ikonia> white_eagle: there is no need for bad language
<ikonia> white_eagle: you've been here enough to know that
<ikonia> white_eagle: "I'm stuck" would have done
<robmillion> Linux would be great - if you didn't need a degree in computer engineering to use it.
<white_eagle> ikonia: I'm sorry
<frandavid100> hi guys
<Twigman> Haha... windows will not boot with that setting, this is not looking good.. I'll just install under windows for the time being *sigh*
<robmillion> can't even download the damn thing
<x1250> robmillion: you don't
<x1250> :P
<ere4si> robmillion: are you short of hard disk space?
<robmillion> nope
<white_eagle> ikonia: I'm on the edge of my nerves
<robmillion> all is fine
<Uplink> ikonia, btw. im on HP Pavilion dv5000 series
<x1250> robmillion: did you try another mirror?
<ikonia> Uplink: ok, that helps
<robmillion> yes
<robmillion> different mirrors
<x1250> robmillion: $ df -h ?
<robmillion> ????
<robmillion> I'm on windows
<kelvin911> how come the fonts are so funny after update to hardy??
<FloodBot1> robmillion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> robmillion: what happens when you download ?
<kelvin911> looks different?
<x1250> robmillion: you have problems downloading ubuntu from windows?
<white_eagle> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<frandavid100> quick question: how can I found out how to write the pound sign in a Spanish keyboard?
<robmillion> the MD5 checksum is incorrect
<robmillion> 3 times
<napnaop> Hi all
<ikonia> white_eagle: what good is the minimal cd to you ?
<robmillion> different mirrors
<white_eagle> ikonia: for installing from usb
<ikonia> white_eagle: you don't need that
<white_eagle> what do I need
<ikonia> white_eagle: did you read the links that where given to you ?
<xxxxxxx> whiteeagle how big is your usb drive? is it flash?
<white_eagle> I have a 512MB usb stick
<white_eagle> yes
<robmillion> the download seems to go fine although it only gets 450Mb of a 695Mb file
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Do you have any idea as to why 8.04 is running so badly?
<white_eagle> ikonia: yes, I read the links
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: whats running bad about it (can you give more detali)
<white_eagle> ikonia: but that last link focuses on windows
<DistroJockey> !install | white_eagle, try the first link
<ubottu> white_eagle, try the first link: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<vemon> robmillion, so downloading a file is somthing which need a cs-degree? :)
<x1250> robmillion: are you very sure you have more than 450MB free on your disk?
<ikonia> robmillion: have you tried a torrent ?
<xxxxxxx> whiteeagle i was able to boot hardy heron from usb but i used the full distro cd
<xxxxxxx> 1gig drive
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: he has not read the links
<white_eagle> I can't use a cd
<ikonia> white_eagle: thats a CD
<ikonia> white_eagle: so why are you looking at the minimal cd ?
<x1250> robmillion: I downloaded from here just a moments ago, it works: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<DistroJockey> ikonia, I told to look at last link first (my bad)
<white_eagle> ikonia: can't I boot the minimal cd from a flash drive?
<ikonia> DistroJockey: not at all
<ikonia> white_eagle: "it's a CD"
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Everything is slow and unresponsive. Even typing this message the text appears on screen in jolts. It takes a while to swap windows, scroll, open windows. Firefox is particularly affected.
<lesshaste> Hi
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: talk to me about a.) your video card b.) your ram
<ferronica> at what speed should i burn ubuntu 8.04 iso image ?
<lesshaste> I can't start X at all in hardy. I get this is .xsession-errors xmodmap:  unable to open display ':1'
<magnetron> ferronica: 4x is usually good
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f2bc6aef7 for the whole thing
<DistroJockey> Boredom_inc, how long has it been installed?
<ikonia> ferronica: slow as possible
<ferronica> magnetron: 1X
<jk_> if i wanted to reinstall for whatever reason, can i save my settings and transfer it when the resintall was done?
<ikonia> jk_: thats quite tricky
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: RAM usage is 50% still ~300MiB available and I'm using the same nVidia drivers as 7.10. I have a backup of my xorg.conf from 7.10 and they are identical. I installed the RC 1 day before the official release.
<bullgard5> What does '=m' mean in /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic?
<DistroJockey> Boredom_inc, I seem to recall some of my installs were slow for a little while (maybe it's indexing?)
<ferronica> magnetron:  ikoniz: getting integrity check fail two times on max
<x1250> jk_: settings like what, from where? /home/user ?
<xxxxxxx> ikonia, lets say I went the mini.iso route is it possible to find out what driver I have installed now and find that exact same driver for my onboard amd 780g/ati radeon 3200?
<ikonia> bullgard5: where ?
<tau> hi, can someone please give me some advice on how to move the MFT out of the free space at the end of an NTFS partition?  (I tried asking this on the ##windows channel but nobody will respond :( )
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. I remember Gutsy Gibbon having an awesome application for handing .bin files (it practically mounted it, but it was great). Now after I upgraded to Hardy I don't have it anymore and so I'm woundering what would that kind of thing be called?
<Uplink> ikonia, what should i do?
<magnetron> ferronica: 2x or 4x is as slow as you would ever need to go
<white_eagle> ikonia: hey, what about making a new partition and installing ubuntu hardy on it, then from hardy wiping this partition? will that work?
<bullgard5> ikonia: at many places there, at least 10 different ones.
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: it is possible, but you'll find it VERY long winded
<ArthurArchnix> Darn. Stupid bug.
<arooni_> i'm trying to configure my ddwrt enabled router to have give 2 mac addresses a static lease (so they'll always have the same IP address).  this is great!  but it asks me for a host name ..... i dont know what to do here.
<ikonia> bullgard5: can you re-paste the line, I didn't see =m in any of the line you posted
<axion> tau MFT ?
<ikonia> white_eagle: that up to you
<ferronica> magnetron:  but i did 1X :(
<jk_> thinking about it i wasted my compiz settings, just found way to save that x1250
<tau> axion: Master File Table
<ikonia> Uplink: look in /var/log/messages to see why it couldn't load the driver
<magnetron> ferronica: check the downloaded iso with md5
<tarelerulz> have any of you try out the new version of Empathy that can voice with gtalk windows users ?
<white_eagle> ikonia: i'm talking about this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ikonia> arooni_: we don't support your router
<ferronica> magnetron:  its okay
<frandavid100> I'm trying to type the pound sign
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: The strange thing is it ran fine the first time I booted into 8.04, maybe even marginally faster than 7.10, at least firefox was. But on each reboot things seem to be getting slower. I don't know if this is just coincidence, but something isn't right
<kelvin911> hello why after installing hardy the arial fonts are so ugly
<arooni_> ikonia, damn :(
<frandavid100> ﻿U+00A3 POUND SIGN
<ikonia> white_eagle: and as I said "thats up to you"
<ferronica> magnetron:  all matching
<axion> tau: noboby's answering you because that's a stupid question
<kelvin911> specially when the characters are bold
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: how much ram do you have, also is the "tracker" process still running
<white_eagle> ikonia: OK
<magnetron> ferronica: how long did it take to burn it at 1X speed?
<kelvin911> anyone update their ubuntu to 8.04 ?
<tau> axion: is it, and how am I supposed to install ubuntu when I can only shrink the NTFS volume by 7MB?  yow
<magnetron> kelvin911: yes, anyone did
<axion> it's as asking how to move all the inode tables scattered throughout the ext2/3fs to the beginngin
<jk_> my ubuntu has become unstable, not sure why. i open wastebin and it hangs, nautilus fails and cliking icons takes forever to launch apps
<ferronica> magnetron:  burning right now
<kelvin911> why the fonts are different?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: 600 MiB of RAM (yes a very strange quantity). The tracker is idle.
<ferronica> magnetron:  at 1X
<x1250> jk_: no settings or config files in ~/ would be erased or modified after reinstalling/upgrading
<tarelerulz> ﻿kelvin911  I ugraded to Ubuntu 8.04
<magnetron> ferronica: how long did it take to burn it at 1X? when it failed?
<x1250> jk_: unless a new version needs to modify it
<axion> jk_, resizentfs ?
<tau> axion: may I ask how you installed ubuntu?
<kelvin911> i use auto update to ungrade it
<kelvin911> ugrade
<axion> oops sorry jk_
<lethalamby> clear
<kelvin911> upgrade*
<lethalamby> sorry
<lethalamby> wrong place
<axion> tau, empty drive..
<tau> axion: not all of us have that luxury :(
<kelvin911> it tooks me hour and half to download about 1GB of like 2000 files
<bullgard5> ikonia: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/208551/
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Any ideas, it seems pretty strange to me.
<ferronica> magnetron:  when i check integrity using brasero
<tarelerulz> ﻿kelvin911, I download the beta cd and did fresh install.
<kelvin911> why it is so big?
<napnaop> I'm under Hardy with Firefox 3 and java plugin doesn't work... How can I enable it ? I've downloaded java-6-sun-1.6.0.06 and ia32-java6-sun-1.6.0.06 but applet on firefox doesn't appear and about:plugins doesn't show java...How can I do please ?
<kelvin911> i didnt do fresh install
<axion> tau download the cd and brun it
<axion> burn
<kelvin911> i just click the upgrade button in auto update
<Twigman> Thanks for the help all... Just fyi - get anyone who has a dell vostro that wont boot to look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/153702
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153702 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 530 SATA drive not detected in IDE mode" [High,Won't fix]
<white_eagle> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Factoid unetbootin not found
<kelvin911> and it tooks me like 2 hours to download and install hardy
<tau> axion: already done, but like I said I can't install it so long as the MFT is in the way
<x1250> napnaop: install sun-java5-plugin and sun-java6-plugin
<ferronica> magnetron:  at the time of installation check cd for error , when i do 67 file errors
<Twigman> Make sure they follow the all-generic-ide method of booting..
<tau> damn microsoft!
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: is the tracker process running ?
<kelvin911> now the fonts are ugly
<ikonia> bullgard5: they are modules
<ferronica> magnetron:  i am using CD-RW
<kelvin911> can someone help me?
<magnetron> ferronica: use a CD-R
<ferronica> magnetron:  moserbaer CD-RW
<ferronica> magnetron: i did same error :(
<axion> tau get a copy of partition magic or something
<tarelerulz> ﻿kelvin911 , a fresh is  very good sometimes.  No configure that conflik.
<xxxxxxx> hey thanks ikonia for the advice I'm going to go tinker with it and see what I can do.
<magnetron> ferronica: how long did it take to burn it at 1X? when it failed?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: It's listed in System Manager but when I hover above it is says "Idle"
<white_eagle> ok, bye
<white_eagle> ikonia: thanks very much
<white_eagle> and everyone else who helped
<ferronica> magnetron: burning it right now at 1X
<DistroJockey> white_eagle, good luck
<axion> tau try defragmenting the drive under windows
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: try disabling it
<magnetron> ferronica: you said it failed when you burned it at 1X
<napnaop> x1250 really ? I think I've downloaded it ...
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I appriciate it's idle, but it can cause issues
<tau> axion: yes, I have tried with numeroes different programs, but none of them will move the MFT!
<ferronica> magnetron: no at max it say
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: what video card driver does x.org say your currently using
<tau> axion: it's very frustrating
<axion> well g\tau do you have a recent system ?
<AfroRowan> hey people
<axion> tau no older then 6 years ?
<ferronica> magnetron:accept it
<AfroRowan> i wanna expand my memory on hda3 (my ext3 partition)
<tau> axion: it's not actually my system, I'm helping a friend - he is running XP SP2, with a single core pentium, I think it's like 2.6Ghz or something
<AfroRowan> when i use  gparted
<tarelerulz> ﻿tau, maybe  it is the files itself .  I would download it again and see if that might help. I would do via torrent they make sure it don't get messed up
<AfroRowan> i cant do anything
<magnetron> <magnetron> ferronica: 2x or 4x is as slow as you would ever need to go  <ferronica> magnetron:  but i did 1X :(
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, you will need to do it from a live CD
<axion> ok tau get an external usb-drive and install it on there..
<AfroRowan> okay
<lesshaste> how do I move from Xgl to normal X?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Closing the tracker seems to have sped things up a bit. Still not running as fast as it was when I first reboot. What does the tracker do anyway?
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, can't change mounted partitions
<ferronica> magnetron: mistyped sorry
<AfroRowan> then i know enough but one last thing, shall i lose any files ?
<axion> tau I ran ubuntu on a 4GB usb-stick for a whole month while on vacation
<ferronica> magnetron: accept the file that i sent you
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, shouldn't but a backup is very much advised
<magnetron> ferronica: i did. it says you cancelled
<AfroRowan> okay
<AfroRowan> thx !
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, you're welcome
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: By when I first reboot I mean when I first installed 8.04
<tau> axion: I will run those suggestions past him, but I think he wants to use his existing drive
<AfroRowan> ;)
<tau> axion: thanks anyway
<axion> tau are there more hdd's in the system ?
<ferronica> magnetron: again i sent you
<tau> axion: nope, well there is an external, but it is full
<magnetron> ferronica: i accepted it
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: xorg.conf says Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]"... It's old but it ran in 7.10 and had no problem
<magnetron> ferronica: use tinypic or similar
<AfroRowan> hey im back
<sajt> Hello!
<axion> usb sticks have become dirt cheap and fast..
<ferronica> magnetron: ok
<AfroRowan> my update-manager just came up
<AfroRowan> and it says to upgrade to 8.04 lts...
<AfroRowan> is it safe ?
<sajt> My sound is not working after the upgrade to hardy
<axion> when installing on a usb stick make sure the stick is in the first port of the usb-bus.. so it is detected as the first device
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, that's debatable ;)
<x1250> AfroRowan: it can be, it can be not...
<sajt> Where can I find information about it?
<DistroJockey> hehe
<AfroRowan> whats debatable xD
<ferronica> magnetron: http://i31.tinypic.com/2por71y.png
<lesshaste> how do I move from Xgl to normal X?
<tau> axion: okay, I don't know if he's interested in that (no money to spend) but I'll mention it
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, if it's working, may be better to leave it alone.
<pepe_swash> hello. How do i make heron to recognize an ich9r raid array?
<kelvin911> which file is the repos list?
<AfroRowan> ok, thx again ;)
<olskolirc> that link won't install for me oomph
<olskolirc> thanks anyway
<magnetron> ferronica: so you are burning the disc at 4x ?
<olskolirc> well im exhuasted
<napnaop> x1250, then, I've downloaded java 5 and after ?
<olskolirc> thank you all
<DistroJockey> AfroRowan, np. Do a good backup and go from there I guess :)
<olskolirc> gn :-)
<AfroRowan> okay :)
<ferronica> magnetron: i did 1X but it took it at 4x
<AfroRowan> cu later maybe !:)
<Flannel> kelvin911: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DistroJockey> later
<CRASH69> I want to install 4 PCs, how can I do so I dont download 4 times the updates?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Any more ideas?
<magnetron> ferronica: a lot of ppl had trouble using CD-RWs for the ubuntu CD. you should use a CD-R and a low speed as 2x or 4x
<x1250> AfroRowan: I would upgrade, but expecting some problems. I didn't have any tho, maybe my "only official repos" policy does work.
<Flannel> CRASH69: apt-proxy is the easiest long-term solution
<ferronica> magnetron: i tried CD-R at max i got error too
<axion> tau try setting the virtual memory on drive c to 0, then try.. ( don't forget to set virtual memory back to auto or whatever was used beforehand
<CRASH69> thx Flannel, googling
<kaoticsnow> quick questios whats the default password for myslq on a fresh Ubuntu Server install?
<yayasan> join
<bleedingmoon> when i wanna install ubuntu i get an IO error
<bleedingmoon> :|
<magnetron> ferronica: do you understand what i tell you?
<x1250> IO errors are evil
<x1250> check your disk
<magnetron> ferronica: USE A CD-R ON A SLOW SPEED
<ferronica> magnetron: burn CD-R at low speed
<IntangibleLiquid> so, suppose I plug the projector cable to the laptop, what's next?
<peterretief> ubuntu only installs for worthy causes
<ferronica> magnetron: at 4X
<tau> axion: ok, I'll mention that too, but I'm pretty sure he already did that - we've read a bunch of different things from different sites but nothing seems to help :(
<bullgard5> bleedingmoon: "when i wanna install ubuntu i get an IO error" is no exact description.
<magnetron> ferronica: do NOT use CD-R on full speed. got it?
<bleedingmoon> well
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: you set it yourself
<ferronica> magnetron: ok i will burn it at 4X
<bleedingmoon> its in the first sector of my hd i think
<axion> tau move data from usb-drive to internal drive and then isntall ubuntu on usb-drvie..
<bleedingmoon> as far as i remember
<IntangibleLiquid> ferronica: magnetron is right, you don't want to destroy the cd at 52x
<axion> drive
<ferronica> magnetron: again if i got error then ?
<Boredom_inc> Is 8.04 running slower than 7.10 for anyone else?
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: how? I cant log in "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<ikonia> ferronica: get an error first !
<ferronica> magnetron: ok
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: did you not set a password when you installed mysql-server ?
<pepe_swash> boredom_inc: nope faster
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: I chose the LAMP option when installing the OS
<tobe002> hi
<Boredom_inc> oh, mine was faster for the first day. But each time I reboot it gets slower.
<ferronica> magnetron: are you here for 1 hour
<tau> axion: not enough room to do that either, it seems he's just gonna have to back up and reformat, what a pain..  so much for installing ubuntu being easy
<bullgard5> Boredom_inc: Not for me. Rather the opposite.
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: It never asked for onw
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: what video card are you using and what driver does X11 say your curently using
<pepe_swash> hello. How do i make heron to recognize an ich9r raid array?
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: just use -p then
<magnetron> ferronica: no.
<axion> tau I think you just need to free up space on the ntfs sytem
<ikonia> pepe_swash: fake raid has terrible support under linux
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]" is what the xorg.conf says. Which is correct but is there somewhere else I should check?
<ferronica> magnetron: ok at 1X image burned successfully
<tau> axion: yup
<axion> if there is no free-space you cannot shrink ntfs filessytem
<magnetron> ferronica: if you get any more problem, either ask a friend to burn the CD or order one from ShipIt.
<axion> your problem is not mft rather free space on c
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: what does the line "Driver "seomthine" say under Video device
<x1250> bleedingmoon: you can run fsck on the disk from the live-cd
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: still "Access denied"
<billy12> y did the upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 server remove ntp?
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: show me the error line
<tau> axion: there is about 15GB of free space, but there are unmovable files at the end of the drive prefenting gparted shrinking the partition
<pepe_swash> ikonia: looks like, but i have to try and sak. Whatever comes out of it.
<nocturn> How can I get the java-plugin to work on a 64-bit machine (Ubuntu Hardy)
<bleedingmoon> x1250, what is fsck?
<IntangibleLiquid> anyone familiar with Axioo laptops? are they good?
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<x1250> bleedingmoon: $ man fsck
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I'm using the official nVidia drivers I think. My xorg.conf is identical to what it was in 7.04. But I'll take a look
<ikonia> pepe_swash: it's a terrible technoloyg
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: your not using -p
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: mysql -u root -p
<bleedingmoon> well nvm
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: show me the "Driver" line
<axion> ..so free-up 6gb on the external drive by copying to the internal drive.. and install on the external drive..
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, if you are installing, you will need the Alternate CD
<ferronica> magnetron: http://i31.tinypic.com/2q175us.png
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: so then it asks for a password and I've tried the password I set up on the box but I still get access denied
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: there is no password
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Driver		"nvidia"
<magnetron> ferronica: good luck
<ferronica> magnetron: now doing integrity check
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, so if you do an "lsmod" do you see the nvidia driver loaded ?
<tau> axion: I thought you couldn't boot to a partition on an external drive?
<axion> of course you can, that was in the middle-ages
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yes it is listed.
<pepe_swash> distrojockey: hey. thanks again. i got an advice from you yesterday already and as you can imagine, that changed nothing.
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: set the password with "mysqladmin
<tau> axion: ok, that might work!  I'll run it past him.. thanks
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: for arguments sake, do a glxgears -info just to see if glx is loaded
<Boredom_inc> ﻿ikonia: When I boot I get the nVidia splash is displayed. Don't know whether that indicates it is working or not.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: yeah, thats a pretty good clue
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, ahh, sorry. Find it hard to remember sometimes (nothing personal) :)
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yeah it displays the gears.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: just let me ponder
<axion> tau make a 100mb partition on the internal drive and mount it as /boot just to be on the safe side
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: No worries. Thanks for the help so far.
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, but yeah, as ikonia said, better off making a software raid during the install
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: can we do a little test pleas.e
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Of course.
<x1250> bleedingmoon: something like $ sudo fsck -y /dev/hda1, where -y attempts to fix errors without asking
<axion> other whise make sure ubunut install grub on (hd1) in stead of (hd0)
<arooni__> help!  i have my time set to auto update based on time servers... and its set up for vancouver time zone.... but it still shows the time as 5:03PM even though its 1:05AM....   ideas?
<tau> axion: the most he can shrink the volume is 7MB !
<ferronica> magnetron: http://i28.tinypic.com/5ea1iw.png
<pepe_swash> distrojockey: of course. no problem. problem is that i have a windows install on that array, cannot trash it. in fact, i' need to dual boot on it. Looks like i'm doomed.
<bleedingmoon> nah i just dont feel like messing around with it
<smallfoot-> start.ubuntu.com uses a google that goes to .co.uk
<smallfoot-> i dont like
<axion> don't froget to set the bios to boot off of usb  before trying of internal hdd
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, ahh, that's not something I have tried (or wish too) ;)
<DistroJockey> have not^
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: can you close all your applications except for irc and the desktop
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: eg: nothing "running" other than the ssytem
<tau> axion: ok
<ferronica_> http://i28.tinypic.com/5ea1iw.png
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: (fyi, this is not conclusive, just to give me a little more info)
<ferronica_> magnetron: http://i28.tinypic.com/5ea1iw.png
<axion> tau when ubuntu gives you the summary of what it's about to do ( just before installing ) you can change (hd0) to (hd1) in the grub settings..
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Do you want me to close unused processes. Or just shut the windows.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: nah, as though it has just booted up
<pepe_swash> distrojockey: i have a slight masochist tendency , i guess. I always get in deepest troubles. Do you think dmraid could do the trick?
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, only way I can think is to stick in another drive for Ubuntu and use Windows bootloader to boot it
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: I'll have to look into this further, guess I really dont know waht I'm doing yet, time for more reading
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: eg: booted up and logged into irc
<ikonia> (roughly)
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: man mysqladmin
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, might, not really played with raid much. Been planning too. (need more time :()
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: yep already reading
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: mysqladmin -u root password 'newpassword'
<dubby> !info openslp
<smallfoot-> !info openslp
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Did you actually want me to reboot to be sure? I closed everything (plus the tracker is still closed from earlier).
<dubby> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: nah thats fine
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: this is just a rough test
<hyde> hello
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: Still giving me errors
<dubby> !openslp
<ubottu> Factoid openslp not found
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: what is the error
<hyde> my computer restart by it self
<pepe_swash> Distrojockey: np. thanks for trying. :) rebooting to see what dmraid will tell me. :s
<hyde> when i'm using ubuntu
<hyde> what should i do
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, best of luck
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: root@ZappBrannigan:/var/www# mysqladmin -u root password testpass
<kaoticsnow> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<kaoticsnow> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<FloodBot1> kaoticsnow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: No worries, what's next?
<pepe_swash> distrojockey: ty.  see you.
<DistroJockey> pepe_swash, np, later
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: open an xterm
<x1250> kaoticsnow: thats -ptestpass
<x1250> IIRC
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Done
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: open "top"
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: run top sorry
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yeah I realised what you meant :P
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: is mysql actually running
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: does ps -ef | grep mysql show it running
<axion> anybody know how to get a : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XP4m32 (rev 91) to work ?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: CPU total usage is about 19%... which is one of the reasons I was so confused.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: leave it for a minute or two, you should see it settle down, and from what your saying have pretty low usage
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: give it a minute and confirm it's "ticking over"
<kaoticsnow> ikonia:  /usr/sbin/mysqld is running
<x1250> kaoticsnow: try mysqladmin -u root -ptestpass
<x1250> with now space between -p and the password
<x1250> no space I mean
<kaoticsnow> with no space?
<kaoticsnow> kk
<dubby> hey anyone have any luck with fwbuilder?
<ArthurArchnix> If I install a command line system, it should probably install the software needed to run my ethernet card right?
<ikonia> dubby: many times
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: no
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: restricted driver manager would not run
<dubby> ikonia : ok i wish to block port 85 from being able to be used by anything but local user..
<ikonia> ArthurArchnix: the restricted drivers are also only available int he desktop install
<dubby> using eth0
<ikonia> dubby: andy ?
<ikonia> and
<DistroJockey> ikonia, ArthurArchnix : what about server based installs, sure they install network drivers
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: xorg is using about 5-10% ... IRC is using about 0.7-5% and screen saver process and top are using about 0.7%
 * goto1 http://rapidshare.com/files/111454070/Nuke.rar.html <---- download Nukes ( Badwidth killers ) :)
<DistroJockey> surely^
<ikonia> DistroJockey: not restricted drivers - no
<dubby> ikonia: I try make any sort of firewall and it does not wish to install nor am i able to obtain the current firewall settings using builder, i can through using iptables commands
<tau> axion: thanks for your help.. cya
<cctv> Hi, I could use some help. Actually a lot of help...
<ikonia> dubby: sounds like your using fwbuilder wrong
<goto1> http://rapidshare.com/files/111454070/Nuke.rar.html <---- download Nukes ( Badwidth killers ) :)
<cctv> Need help setting up my disks in raid, and installing some software, anyone want to take a stab at it?
<kaoticsnow> this is getting frusterating, it just spits out the documentation for mysqladmin
<shadowxp> Is there a way to specify which site apt-get uses?
<axion> no problem tau
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, that seems good, now I want you to open firefox, and you should see it appear in the list - look at a.) how quickly it spikes to 100% cpu, and look how long it stays there, also watch the other processes around it while thats going on
<ikonia> ccvt is this a fakeraid setup ?
<DistroJockey> ikonia, that's fair enough (guess I don't use restricted network cards)
<ikonia> shadowxp: yes the sources.list file /etc/apt
<ikonia> DistroJockey: server = not meant for home hardware
<realityiswhere`> shadowxp, go into system, administration, software sources, then click the "download from", same thing ikonia just said but a GUI way.
<BadManiac> My board supports raid0 in hardware, but linux doesn't seem to like it
<ikonia> DistroJockey: hence no nvidia drivers, boradcom onboard cards etc etc
<shadowxp> okay
<shadowxp> thanks
<ikonia> BadManiac: thats fakeraid
<BadManiac> the alt installer CD still detects to separate disks, and then errors out
<ikonia> BadManiac: fakeraid has terrible support, and in my view is unstable and a waste
<axion> I have been searching andlessly and neither cyblafb nor tridentfb (kernel framebuffer) nor the cyberblade/trident drivers (Xorg)work
<DistroJockey> ikonia, fair enough also :)
<BadManiac> Well, here's the deal, I have 2 500GB sata disks
<nathan5603> Good evening
<axion> I can only use vesafb/x-vesa
<BadManiac> I want to use them as one single continous space, to store cctv camera captures
<ikonia> BadManiac: use linux software raid
<ikonia> BadManiac: but truth be told, I'd again advise strongly against and raid0 setups
<nathan5603> Has anyone had any luck getting Ubuntu to connect through rdesktop to windows?
<BadManiac> Can I set that up after installing ubuntu?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: According to top it only made it to 91% (probably too slow to update), its now oscillating between 10-50%
<ikonia> BadManiac: you can
<schitzo> hi
<BadManiac> Yay, so, help!
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, interesting, thank you
<kaoticsnow> =(
<BadManiac> erk, wont let me priv. Spam in main it is then :p
<nathan5603> Good evening, has anyone had any luck running IE 6 in Wine?
<hyde> hello
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Why are you thanking me, you're helping me :P
<schitzo> not sure
<hyde> anyone that would like to help me with some ubuntu problems say my nick name
<SitUbuntuSit> nathan5603, ie4linux, google and get that
<ikonia> BadManiac: just getting you a forum post I wrote
<BadManiac> coolness
<nathan5603> SitUbuntuSit thanks for the advice.
<SitUbuntuSit> nathan5603, it works fine is relatively easy to get up and running :)
<SitUbuntuSit> *and
<BadManiac> will also need some help installing the software from sourceforge. But I'll do it in baby steps heh
<axion> hello
<hyde> how you use this thing
<Jazman_brewer> hey on quick question how do i install programs from my hard drive
<DistroJockey> hyde, just ask away
<hyde> i just see many people joining
<Jazman_brewer> that i have already downloaded
<fde> BadManiac: see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for assistance with that, the Packaging 101 courses specifically... very interesting, and easy to follow
<hyde> who is away
<DistroJockey> !ask | hyde
<ubottu> hyde: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: thansk for the help but nothings working I'm just going to have someone reset the root password later
<ikonia> BadManiac: check this post out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745131 this should get you stared, pay close attention to the bit that says "you cannot have /boot on a raid 0 or 5 partition"
<fde> BadManiac: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment for more indepth stuff, but the OpenWeek logs link to that.
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: how are you going to have someone reset the root password ?
<hyde> oh
<hyde> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<ikonia> BadManiac: that is the wrong thread - one moment, sorry
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, they be .deb packages?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Stumped?
<Jazman_brewer> tbz i think
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: dont know yet
<Kennie`> hi, do you suggest to update a box _remote_ from 6.06 to the least 8.04? or leave it on 6.06?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: just doing a little playing over here
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Ok thanks
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: what you've said points at video card issues, but - that doesn't appear the case
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, extract the dirs and files and follow the readme
<Jazman_brewer> sorry tarz
<hyde> i install ubuntu a few days ago in my laptop but when i shut down my laptop it does not turn off
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: would you be itnerested a in slightly more intrusive test ?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yeah no worries.
<fde> Kennie`: You can wait a bit to get any late fixes and some security updates... still have a year on dapper I think
<ikonia> BadManiac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454116&highlight=raid
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, all good tarz come with a readme :)
<ikonia> BadManiac: that should give youa  good guide
<BadManiac> So, I can't boot from raided disks? Then how would you suggest setting this PC up?
<Kennie`> fde : yes, but then it means i'm in the same situation next year? ;)
<co_mo_CO> arjuna
<BadManiac> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: first, have you got some sort of insane high resolution
<Jazman_brewer> i was hoping not to install that way im used to self install from windows first time linux user
<ikonia> BadManiac: you create a seperate /boot partition that can either be a single disk, or mirrored
<fde> Kennie`: No, because they'll fix most of the issues with upgrading by then, and it'll be mostly seamless  :)
<Jazman_brewer> sofar i look it up on add remove
<shiesty> yo
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Nah only 1024x768
<hyde> my ubuntu does not turn off it just freeze on the  black  screen UBUNTU
<ikonia> BadManiac: but keep in mind ANY file system corruption on your raid0 array, and you'll be re-installing the whole OS
<fde> Kennie`: Besides, I'm not really saying a year, just a few months or so...
<Jazman_brewer> this os is a big diff to what im used to
<Kennie`> fde : ok, that makes sense :) - thanks
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, I want you to change the Driver "nvidia" line to Driver "vesa" in your xorg.conf and restart X please.
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, you may need to change the scope of what is listed in Add/Remove
<fde> Jazman_brewer: Where are you coming from?
<edibrac1> say i'm on kernel 2.6.24 and I want to downgrade 2.6.18 - i can do that in one apt-get command?
<BadManiac> I have two physicla disks, both 500GB, can I keep them setup as they are, with the ubuntu install and the swap partition on disk 0, and then raid the rest of disk 0, along with all of disk 1?
<fde> edibrac1: do you have a 2.6.18 kernel in /boot already? (vmlinuz)
<ikonia> BadManiac: read the post I sent you
<Jazman_brewer> how do i chabge a scope
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, Synaptic in the System - Administration area is better in most ways
<BadManiac> on it :)
<Jazman_brewer> i have fidled with
<fde> edibrac1: Don't go any further back than that though, that one had a local root exploit possible
<Jazman_brewer> i got wine going
<Jazman_brewer> just have to get music prog going with it
<fde> edibrac1: Uhh, that one fixed the root kit...
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, in Add/Remove where it says Show: change it there
<fde> Jazman_brewer: Why not use Ubuntu apps for music and movies?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Is there anyway to restart X without rebooting (does ctrl-alt-backspace do it?)
<Jazman_brewer> i am at the mo
<BadManiac> Yeah, Im gonna need some more in depth guidance, I dont even know how to get to the command line... Been using MS products including dos for 21 years, I#m a bit lost in this alien linux world. Sorry...
<jk_> if i use tar -cvf does that compress as well as archiving?
<fde> Boredom_inc: It does, yes... or /etc/init.d/gdm restart ... which is cleaner  (do it from ctrl+alt+f1 though)
<Jazman_brewer> well i will work this tarz instal out
<Jazman_brewer> got to get dinner back soon
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, what's the package?
<Boredom_inc> fde: thanks
<DistroJockey> snap
<hyde> my ubuntu does not shut down it just freezes does anyone know the cause
<DistroJockey> hyde, my only "guess" is acpi issues
 * fde thinks it's weird that ctrl+alt+f1 mutes sounds in X
<theveryend> ouch
<hyde> so what should i do
<student> hi
<jk_> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DistroJockey> hyde, what laptop have you got?
<fde> Boredom_inc: ctrl+alt+f7 will get you back to X btw whenever you go to a tty (what is on ctrl+alt+f1-6)
<kelvin911> why the fonts in hardy is so thick?
<hyde> toshiba satellite m45-s331
<edibrac1> god i hate Twiki
<student> how to install frostwire?
<fde> (ctrl isn't necessary, but it works, and it's easier to remember if you only remember 1 thing)
<arooni> is there a way to 'favorite' a particular AP in gutsy?  my gutsy laptop always seems to pick the WRONG ap to try to connect to.  thanks!
<veliouras> hello guys
<SitUbuntuSit> student, download the deb from frostwire.com
<arooni> also it seems to spin endlessly in trying to connect
<IntangibleLiquid> I sometimes get a problem with hibernation. After getting back to the system my eth0 no longer works.
<edibrac1> i say, dokuwiki or mediawiki is the way to go - twiki is too ugly
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I restarted x
<hyde> Distrojockey i have toshiba satellite m45-s331
<IntangibleLiquid> student: you need to first remove the open source jre version and install the version from sun
<veliouras> i am interested in buying a usb wireless adaptor that can work directly with ubuntu
<IntangibleLiquid> student: because Frostwire doesn't work with the opensource jre
<veliouras> any suggestions?
<DistroJockey> hyde, k, looking around a bit. Not really my area.
<student> i already try to install the frostwire but it does not load on the desktop. what should i do?
<hyde> oh
<IntangibleLiquid> student: as I said, remove the open source version of jre and install the sun version
<student> ahh... how to remove what is the command
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I didn't get the nVidia splash but nvidia is still listed under lsmod... is that normal?
<IntangibleLiquid> student: I prefer synaptic
<hyde> Distrojockey i used to have xp home install in my computer I got many times the blue screen about the BIOS and ACPI i try to look for an update but nothing
<student> can i find that in the system package manager?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: thats fine
<SitUbuntuSit> do a search for java there and remove it. then you can install the sun java6 plugin and it will select the java jre and bin files you need
<IntangibleLiquid> student: it's the synaptic package manager under Menu-System-Administration
<dupin> student : synaptic is system package manager
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: I figured out why mysqladmin isnto working, there is already a password set up and that command only allows you to set a new pass, I need to reset wahtever password is currenlty set on myslq
<student> thanks
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Things are probably just as slow (maybe a bit slower, not sure really)... glxgears doesn't wgh
<veliouras> i am interested in buying a usb wireless adaptor that can work directly with ubuntu
<dupin> student : in synaptic search box type java and you will see wich one is installed.Delete it
<DistroJockey> hyde, not turning up much here. Do you know or can find out what BIOS you are running?
<veliouras> any suggestions?
<x1250> kaoticsnow: you can purge mysql-server and reinstall it, and choose a new password
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: work*, which i presume is meant to happen when not using correct 3D drivers
<xxxxxxx> where can I find the hardyheron server iso. could not find it on ubuntu.com
<dupin> student :then type in serch box sun and you will find sun-java6-bin
<punisher> hi
<punisher> any body speack in russian?
<SitUbuntuSit> yes, many russians do
<punisher> my english is no good
<student> thanks dupin
<dupin> student : np
<SitUbuntuSit> !ru | punisher
<ubottu> punisher: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hyde> well i have ubuntu bios i guess
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: no luck http://paste.ubuntu.com/8863/
<punisher> I like ubuntu and want help this
<sirmike1970md> hi all how do i install themes in kubuntu
<hyde> Distrojockey i guess i have ubuntu bios but when i used to have xp i had 2.0 bios
<SitUbuntuSit> there is a #kubuntu channel sirmike1970md
<IntangibleLiquid> !kubuntu | sirmike1970md
<ubottu> sirmike1970md: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<punisher> Please, help me with my webcam at notebook
<kelvin911> how to edit sources.list??
<moon`> bah!
<icqnumber> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<kelvin911> sudo gedit sources.list ??
<SitUbuntuSit> punisher, join #ubuntu-ru
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Let me know if you have any more ideas. Thanks
<punisher> I have cam on Bisoncam chipset and cat`t find driver
<DistroJockey> hyde, check against here:  http://tinyurl.com/5gsl82
<edibrac1> is there a good reason to move from ubuntu to debian?
<dupin> kelvin911 : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kelvin911> why gksudo?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: sorry, I had to pop out for a second
<kelvin911> what is the different?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: can you give me an overview if anything has changed at all
<DistroJockey> hyde, seems it was last update in 02/07/06 so, probably not going to help
<hyde> yes
<punisher> thenks you
<punisher> good bye
<kelvin911> hello?  what is the different between gksudo and sudo ?
<SitUbuntuSit> gksudo is more for graphical interfaces that need sudo, while sudo is used more for command line.
<ikonia> kelvin911: gksu is for X11 apps
<hyde> DistroJockey thats the one
<IntangibleLiquid> !bye | punisher
<ubottu> punisher: Au revoir!
<kelvin911> so how do i know when to sudo and when to gksudo?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Ummm, it seems to be running at an identical speed. glxgears doesn't work, which I presume is meant to happen without 3D drivers. Nothing else is different really.
<IntangibleLiquid> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DistroJockey> hyde, the system is probably shutting down far enough to not cause any damage, but I guess it would be nice not to have to use the power button to finish the job
<kelvin911> so gksudo is for gui application?
<noip> how do check if a specific interface is down? "ifconfig hso0" shows it even when it's down...
<SitUbuntuSit> kelvin911, because graphical progs have settings and affect other docs/settings that can be borked when using sudo
<SitUbuntuSit> kelvin911, yes
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: correct. Very interesting
<shiesty> ?
<AbstortedMinds> hi, i have an imac w/ ubuntu and when i hold down a button like 'W' to go forward in a game, i cannot move the mouse while that button (any button) is being held, any ideas on what is causing this
<DistroJockey> hyde, but I'm not that familiar with acpi issues, sorry.
<KalEl> ever since i upgraded to the last firefox 3 beta in hardy, it keeps slowing down and stops to respond from time to time while using the hard disk for some reason
<KalEl> is there a chance i can get the bete version before the latest one? that was much smoother
<ikonia> KalEl: you have the beta version already
<KalEl> the one before the latest beta
<kelvin911> after i modify sources.list, do i need to reboot ??
<KalEl> there was some upgrade which update ff3 beta and that's causing the problem
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: ok so what if theres no root user in my mysql install? lol I restarted using --skip-grant-tables and tried to rest the pass and got :mysqladmin: unable to change password; error: 'Can't find any matching row in the user table'
<Uplink> :(
<jk_> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: looks like you've not done the database setup
<MaxMekker> Hello! Ubuntu is spying on me. During the upgrade to Hardy Heron, it started the webcam and saved several pictures on /tmp/motion.
<dupin> 	kelvin911 : save file and close it.  sudo apt-get update
<kelvin911> dupin: thanks
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: yea its a fresh install I've done nothing to it
<BadManiac> How do I get to the command line?
<dupin> kelvin911: np
<kelvin911> what is the tracker search?
<kelvin911> is it new?
<MattJ> BadManiac: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<elporo> Can anyone answer me a quick Wubi question?
<KalEl> how can i see the cache size used by firefox 3? i suspect that might also be the problem
<xxxxxxx> How do I find out what driver I have installed?
<xxxxxxx> video driver*
<BadManiac> thanks Mattj
<magnetron> elporo: go ahead and ask
<MattJ> kelvin911: It's been around for a few versions, it indexes your files so you can find the ones you want in seconds
<micro_cz> please anybody having problem with laptop battery in conky (hardy heron) ?
<kelvin911> MattJ: okay but i dont see it in previous version
<dupin> kelvin911 : you serch files with it (obvious) and it was in Gutsy
<xukun> anybody here using microsft wireless keyboard?
<patifa> KalEl: head to the URL "about:cache" without the quotes
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: it should be in the xorg config
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: please please please, just install using the desktop
<kelvin911> because now it has an icon so i think it is new
<elporo> security wise, not performance, does running with a Wubi install makes it less secure?
<MattJ> kelvin911: Yeah, the icon might be new, I can't remember
<KalEl> thanks patifa
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=773859&highlight=lamp+mysql+password
<kelvin911> what about that deskbar search?
<xxxxxxx> lol
<kelvin911> are they different?
<xxxxxxx> ikonia thats no fun
<Boredom_inc> just out of curiosity if I'm upgrading what does everybody think is better for Ubuntu (which will be less likely to have driver problems).... 512MB ATI 3870 PCI-E or 512MB ATI 3870 PCI-E
<dupin> kelvin911 :still not using Hardy so I don´t know
<BadManiac> right no list in fdisk, how can I see a list of my physical disks and partitions, to see which is which?
<MattJ> elporo: If you mean because it is running from Windows, then no, it doesn't
<kelvin911> and there is one search for file in Places
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: try sudo mysqladmin -u root password PASSWORDHERE
<elporo> that's what I meant
<Uplink> ikonia, no luck dude :(
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: yes, but its clear yout not confident what your doing
<KalEl> is there any way to track what is reading from/writing to the hard disk with hardy? from time to time hard disk gets excited and system stops responding
<MattJ> elporo: When you install Wubi, and select to start Ubuntu, only Ubuntu is running, Windows is thankfully not :)
<kelvin911> after i update to hardy, the font in opera changes to very thick
<xxxxxxx> if I install using the desktop won't i need to uninstall gdm and all that jazz? I decided to try the server .iso
<ikonia> Uplink: have you tried loading them manually throught the restricted driver maanger on the livecd
<elporo> The main reason I use Linux (for now) it's security
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: the server iso is a bad call for you
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: the drivers you want will not be available
<dupin> kelvin911  :   that is tracker
<patifa> Ubuntu does look a lot more awesome with compiz running, it's just a shame I can't get it working w/o the binary driver.
<elporo> I use it for my internet banking and shopping and anything where security is important
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: no luck tired that already several times it refuses to give me access
<Uplink> ikonia, i tried to install ndiswrapper but couldnt download it b/c im not conenct to the internet :/
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: and you used sudo
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Should I just give up for the moment? I'm upgrading soon.
<ikonia> Uplink: I didn't say install ndiswrapper
<xxxxxxx> Ithe only thing i need to know is how to get the video driver installed from command line for hardy heron
<kaoticsnow> I'm logged in as root
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: It hought you where on hardy already ?
<baalsgate> any women in here ?
<xxxxxxx> after that i should be able to manage ikonia
<dupin> kelvin911 : you can custumize them in Opera
<kaoticsnow> via sudo bash
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: it won't work on the server
<Uplink> ikonia, im pretty noob with ubuntu...
<kelvin911> anyone uses awn here?
<baalsgate> lol
<KalEl> kaoticsnow, don't log in as root
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: why are you logged in as root
<xxxxxxx> ah it won't?
<kelvin911> dupin: but why the font changes?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: no, as I told you a few lines up
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Sorry I am. I mean upgrading my PC in a month.
<kelvin911> dupin: i dont know which font opera was using
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: thats not the point to me, I'm unsure at why you are having pain
<xxxxxxx> what won't work exactly?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: the video drivers shippe with ubuntu
<KalEl> how can i check if the ubuntu cache partition is working fine?
<xxxxxxx> ikonia if I use the desktop version how do i get rid of gdm and all that?
<DistroJockey> KalEl, you mean swap partition?
<xxxxxxx> I won't be able to apt get them?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: why do you want to get rid of them, they are an interface to X11 that your application needs
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: Just easier
<KalEl> swap partition correct DistroJockey thanks
<Hamled> what is the key shortcut in gnome to open a 'run this command' window?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: you can just remove them using the package manager, anything you don't want
<dupin> kelvin911 : from time to time (when changing users) it reset my fonts too,but they are back after logout nd login
<paco_> ciao a tutti
<paco_> ciao a tutti
<patifa> KalEl: Check the system monitor, the Resources page.  You can see how much of the swap partition is in use.
<DistroJockey> KalEl, well, typing    free   in a terminal should do the job
<xxxxxxx> ikonia I need to boot that one application. according to this all I need is an x-server mainly
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, fancy another test
<elporo> So if my windows gets infected by virus, spyware or rootkit, my Ubuntu will be ok even if it's installed with the WUBI option?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: gdm is the front end to "launch" the Xserver
<xxxxxxx> this--> http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=32046
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: this is what I mean about you not being confident with what your doing
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yes
<tommytaiwan> hello, i have a noob question about Remote Desktop
<dupin> kelvin911  :  you can choose which font you like and use it (in Opera I mean)
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: do what you want - I'm advising you and you want to do your own thing - so d o it
<KalEl> thanks patifa DistroJockey
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: do you have another PC in the house ? are you on a network at all
<chrissturm> is there a streaming server like icecast or shoutcast in main?
<Uplink> ikonia, im pretty noob with ubuntu...
<ikonia> Uplink: I appriciate that
<tommytaiwan> i entered full screen mode on remote desktop, but now i can't get back to my own computer
<DistroJockey> KalEl, or   cat /proc/meminfo
<xxxxxxx> ikonia I really appreciate all your advice. but it's possible so I want to try at least
<ikonia> Uplink: open the restricted drivers manager
<Hamled> what is the key shortcut in gnome to open a 'run this command' window?
<DistroJockey> KalEl, you're welcome
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: then try and stop asking questions
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yes I am on a network, wireless actually. No other PCs are turned on at present though.
<kelvin911> i think the font is mess up after the update
<Uplink> ikonia, im on windows right now
<ikonia> Uplink: ok, I can't help you then
<kelvin911> anyone having the font too thick problem?
<end-user> Hamled: you mean alt+f2?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, could you try sshing into your box and seeing how that console responds ?
<SoerenW> hi
<xxxxxxx> ha the one question i need answered is how to find out what driver I currently have installed and how to reinstall it from the command line
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwan: there usually is a keyboard combination that will allow you to exit full-screen - did you check the docs?
<KalEl> hmm my memory is all free still firefox 3 wants to access hard disk for anything i do
<Uplink> ikonia, how am I supposed to connect to here with ubuntu if i cant even connect to the internet?
<ikonia> xxxxxxx: and I've answer that for you
<xxxxxxx> I'll figure that out. thanks anyway. you've been a huge help
 * DistroJockey hopes patifa is a nice word KalEl :)
<ikonia> Uplink: your not, your supposed to write down what I've suggested and try it
<dupin> kelvin911 : I know what are you talking about I expirienced same thing
<Uplink> ok ok
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I'll ssh in with my ipod touch cause it's quicker than booting up my incredibly slow laptop.
<kelvin911> dupin: what was it?
<kelvin911> dupin: what is causing this?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: thats fine
<tommytaiwan> jaredbuck: where are the docs?
<dupin> kelvin911  ????????????
<KalEl> DistroJockey, actually it's some one else's nick who also answered me :)
<Hamled> that is what I meant, yes thanks
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I'm trying to work out if the PC is having issues, or if it is just the actual screen draw
<jk_> how do i list the contents of a tar.b2z archive
<kelvin911> dupin: i thought u experience the font problem too
<end-user> Hamled: :)
<ikonia> jk_: tar tjvf $file
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwan: let me check for you.
<jk_> thanks
<Uplink> ikonia, im listening
<Uplink> open restrict driv man
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I think it's the PC but I'm really not sure what exactly.
<DistroJockey> KalEl, ohh, ahh, sorry patifa :)
<kelvin911> dupin: now the bold fonts are so thick
<kelvin911> dupin: its like bold bold font
<ikonia> Uplink: boot ubuntu, open the restricted driver manager from the system menu and see if it can enable/load the broadcom drivers
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: this will give us a good hint
<Hamled> now, is there a way to make sure that emerald is setup as the theme manager at startup, so I don't have to run emerald --replace manually?
<dupin> kelvin911  : yes,I it can be related with new version not be polish
<Uplink> ok ikonia, TY TY ^_^
<ikonia> Hamled: there is post on the forum for that, let me see if I can find it
<Uplink> it said microcode error
<Hamled> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> Uplink: how have you tested it so quick
<ikonia> Uplink: you said you where not on windows
<ikonia> where on windows
<DistroJockey> KalEl, I guess you could install firefox-2 and see if you have the same issue
<ikonia> Uplink: ubuntu doesn't boot that quick
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: ok I'm in
<Uplink> ikonia, it was on the boot screen
<dupin> kelvin911 : in Opera tools>peferences>advanced>fonts
<dw90> hey people I got a problem, some of DVDs I cant mount, I get error message: Unable to mount media. here is probably no media in the drive.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, how response is it to general typing
<moon`> okay, say I have a choice between four files: *.rpm *.tar.bz2 *.tar.gz and *.deb | which to I download and how to I install it once I've downloaded
<ikonia> Uplink: let me search on that
<moon`> this is for opera 9.50b
<ikonia> moon`: deb is for the ubuntu package manager, however make sure it is compatible with ubuntu
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwan: the help file for krdc says there should be an icon somewhere on your screen that looks like a monitor with arrows at the four corners of the monitor icon.
<DistroJockey> moon`, and dpkg would be how
<moon`> ikonia: ty
<jk_> ikonia, i am trying back up when i use tar -jcf i get a message "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names" is this an error
<moon`> DistroJockey: ty also
<dupin> moon`  : select Opera for ubuntu deb package
<DistroJockey> mooky, np
<DistroJockey> oops, sorry mooky
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: It's pretty good. The occasional tiny "lag" (not really the correct term) but I think that happened in 7.10
<DistroJockey> moon`, np :)
<ikonia> jk_: no, not an error
<dw90> some of DVDs I cant mount, I get error message: Unable to mount media. here is probably no media in the drive. Is there a force mount option?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, so that backs up my theory - it's the screen re-draw
<jk_> cheers ikonia
<SkinnYPup> Is there a way to thorottle back cpu intensive apps in background?
<moon`> is there a way to use the other files as well?
<tommytaiwan> jaredbuck: oh, but i don't see anything like that on my screen
<ikonia> SkinnYPup: man nice
<moon`> dupin: the x86_64 architecture for opera isn't listed on there site
<SkinnYPup> ikonia: ;0) thx
<tommytaiwan> jaredbuck: where is the document so i can read more?
<ikonia> moon`: then it's not available
<DistroJockey> moon`, yep, there's a way, may not be pretty though
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: That makes sense. Yeah that makes sense, mind you I still have no idea what is causing it.
<moon`> DistroJockey: was just asking for future reference ;)
<end-user> Hi, I'm sure this has been asked a lot lately, but I've tried a few forum solutions to no avail: Is there any fix for Flash crashing Firefox, or do we pretty much have to rough it out for a while?
<MaxMekker> Forward/back-buttons in FireFox 3 beta 5 do not work. I just upgraded ubuntu to Hardy Heron. How to fix the buttons in FF?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: give me a moment or two to walk that through
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwan: open up krdc and select help - krdc handbook.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: your card is the 6600 isn't it ?
<kelvin911> how come gtk-window decorator can not make the title bar like mac OSX?
<tom____> this is going to sound stupid, but for a stock standard hardy install, do i just get the ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386 image?
<kelvin911> only emerald theme manager can customize title bar?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: No, TNT2
<DistroJockey> tom____, personally I would get the Alternate
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Hence why I'll be upgrading in a month :P
<tom____> DistroJockey: how come?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ahhhh what chipset is on that
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I remeber this
<DistroJockey> tom____, works better with differing install types
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I'm not sure of the chipset to be honest. Is there a way to check?
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwan: i am trying to find the keyboard shortcuts for kdrc, be patient.
<tommytaiwan> jaredbuck: i think i'm not using kdrc. I'm using the default client for Hardy.
<tom____> DistroJockey: ok but i'm gonna have an xserver and everything, i doubt i'll change any defaults
<DistroJockey> tom____, if you don't need live CD type function, get alternate I say :)
<DistroJockey> tom____, should do the job fine
<tom____> DistroJockey: ok thanks mate
<DistroJockey> tom____, no problem
<SkinnYPup> Does change priority of a process in system monitor have the effect of thorottleing back that process cpu% or is this likely to crash a prog? vmware-vmx is eating a lotta cycles
<tommytaiwan> jaredbuck: it's called "Remote Desktop Viewer" so i think i can check the help file there
<sa> hey everyone
<hp_> hi
<tommytaiwan> jaredbuck: thanks for your help. I just had to press F11 or Ctr+Alt
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwain:  glad i could help.
<hp_> my computer would randomly freezes. and i would have no control of the keyboard and mouse. do anyone know how to fix this?
<jaredbuck> tommytaiwan: glad i could help :)
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: sorry, I missed what you said, darn phone rang again
<hp_> and the sounds would just repeat itself over and over and over again
<sa> i just installed kopete for KDE to my GNOME. How come it is working but I cannot access the menu?
<hp_> i tried everything. and it even crashed when i'm nto watching anything
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I'm not what chipset it is. Is there a way to check?
<kaoticsnow> =( time for a relaod
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: what does "lspci" say about it
<Uplink> ikonia, i wanna dual boot XP with Ubuntu
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I know it's an nvidia but I can't remember the chipset
<ikonia> Uplink: ok ?
<Uplink> good idea?
<jaredbuck> sa: make sure the kde regular packages are installed - try installing kubuntu-desktop. kopete won't work unless you have the kde files installed.
<ikonia> Uplink: up to you
<Boredom_inc> ikonia:  nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro]
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: one moment
<nox-Hand> Can anyone confirm for me sourceforge is down?
<sa> jaredbuck: ok, thank you. Another question. HOw do I install new emoticons to kopete?
<kelvin911> anyone heard of Mac4Lin package?
<BadManiac> How can I tell which disk SDA or SDB my OS and swap partition is on, and which is the blank disk?
<dupin> Uplink : most of people started that way
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: got you !
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: please show me "dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx"
<jaredbuck> sa: i don't know the answer to that one, the kopete defaults work fine for me. but i can look it up for you.
<ArthurArchnix> nox-Hand: here's a useful link. Bookmark it. http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<DistroJockey> nox-Hand, confirmed
<jaredbuck> nox-Hand: it does seem to be down on my machine.
<nox-Hand> ArthurArchnix: Thanks, that's awesome :)
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: err that's pretty long, should I use pastebin or something?
<Uplink> dupin ty
<sa> jaredbuck: thank you. I am looking into it also but cannot find it
<DistroJockey> cheers ArthurArchnix :)
<Nevstah> can anyone suggest why i can't upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04? in ssh all i get is http://pastebin.com/d2842290
<x1250> pastebin yes! :D
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ahhh please
<ShinMaster> hello to all
<dupin> Uplink : read   http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Wait sorry it's not long... It's short :P I missed where it started
<Uplink> kk ty
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: ii  nvidia-glx-legacy                          71.86.04+2.6.24.12-16.34      NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' dri
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: 2 minutes please
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: No worries
<dupin> Uplink np
<jaredbuck> sa: take a look here: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/kopete/faq.html#id2557327 and look at 8.4.
<mrtimdog> Hi, I've just started up my hardy and my desktop is now showing my home dir!?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ok, back, short phone call
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: ahhh rats, its the correct legacy package
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I thought you where using the wrong one
<kaoticsnow> the iso for spark cpu's is not on the dowload page anymore?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: lol, no.... the mystery continues.
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: I don't think sparc is a supported platform anymore
<anix> hi, do you know burning tool that can burn CD/DVD for booting-up??
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: thisi s very frustrating
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: wonderfull
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: it "looks" like your card has issues with the current drivers, but as it worked when you first installed it I can't see what would change to make it slow down
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Maybe my computer is hinting it is old and tired:P
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: that card is certainly old
<jaredbuck> anix: k3b can burn CDs/DVDs that boot, the files on the disc themselves will tell your computer that they can be booted from the disc when it starts up.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: you've not got compiz enabled have you ?
<mrtimdog> Is there a gconf key for nautilus which contains the location of the folder used for the desktop?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Compiz wouldn't enable if I tried :P
<jaredbuck> sa, did you check out the link i gave you?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: didn't think so
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I want to give you a solution, I really do, but it does appear that card is just not happy with the driver
<sa> jaredbuck: cool, thank you
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: the top session and the ssh session backs that up
<jaredbuck> sa, no problem :)  google search works wonders LOL.
<anix> jaredbuck: where i can download it?
<sa> jaredbuck: hahaha
<ddonky> ﻿i  just upgraded to hardy and firefox 3 beta keeps crashing. why even provide a beta release?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: last shot, try changing the Driver "nvidia" line to Driver "nv" and restarting Xorg
<phome> morning fellas, can I increase the 2d frame rate/redraw? I don't want to use compiz
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Ok brb
<ikonia> ddonky: the majority of people are finding the beta release more stable than the stable firefox2 branch
<DistroJockey> ddonky, it is very stable by default
<ikonia> ddonky: that was the theory behind it
<jaredbuck> anix: k3b comes standard if you installed kubuntu or kde. if you didn't install it right away you can install it using a package manager or in GNOME, the add/remove applications selection.
<sa> jaredbuck: hahaha
<Nevstah> are there any 'real' problems upgrading over ssh?
<ddonky> ahh, ok
<ikonia> Nevstah: if your network dies - your install is dead
<DistroJockey> ddonky, I suggest disabling plugins
<DistroJockey> ddonky, some or all, up to you
<Nevstah> so i need to do it locally and plug monitor/keybd in then?
<kaoticsnow> 7.04 is the last release avaliable on spark right?
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: looks that way
<co_mo_CO> 55i
<ddonky> DistroJockey - someone else told me it may be flash related
<kaoticsnow> kk I give up on this box reinstalling
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: the arch is called sparc (incase you do things like google search)
<moon`> how do you tell what version of ubuntu you have i.e. dapper drake, gutsy, feisty, hardon
<DistroJockey> ddonky, very likely
<ikonia> moon`: lsb_release -a
<Jaymac> i have a collection of ogg vorbis files, is there an easy way to merge them into one single audio file?
<moon`> dandi, thanks ikonia
<ddonky> for now i'm sticking with ff2 which has mouse gestures
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Things actually seem to be running smoother with nv instead of nvidia. But now I don't have GLX support
<DistroJockey> ddonky, :)
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: yes, thats a side effect
<realityiswhere`> Jaymac, there's a program called audacity that you can use to do that.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: the nv driver won't support glx
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: but the fact that the driver makes a difference again leans towards the card + driver = not happy
<anix> hi, at startup, ubuntu tell me that my laptop's battery has very low cap.(33%). What can I do?
<Jaymac> realityiswhere`: yeah i have audacity.. was hoping there was a simpler tool :) thanks
<anix> ''my laptop is new
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: is it noticable better ?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I don't understand why not though. The driver hasn't changed since 7.10
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yeah
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: oooh the driver has changed
<sa> jaredbuck: When I use kopete there is a pop-up showing everytime somebody sends me a message
<sa> jaredbuck: how do i get rid of that pop-up?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: when you upgraded, the driver changed
<jaredbuck> sa: I'd like to get rid of that popup too LOL.
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Really?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: yes
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: and the kernel interface that links into the driver also changed
<sa> jaredbuck: so anoying
<sa> jaredbuck: annoying
<Jast98> Morning everyone.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: thats one of the reasons it's not advisable for people to run off and get drivers from nvidia.com as they are sensitive to things like kernel changes
<jaredbuck> sa: it sure is.  I can try to figure out for both of us how to fix that.
<Jast98> Need some help with a botched upgrade.
<tom____> if i was going to put my /home on a different partition, how much hard disk space should i leave for /
<Jast98> 6.06 to 8.04 went way wrong.
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Hmmm, does that mean even if I revert the driver it still may not work as well due to the new kernel interface linking.
<ikonia> tom____: minimum of 4G
<DistroJockey> sa, jaredbuck : have you check with the folks in #kubuntu ?
<kklimonda> Jast98: on desktop or server?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: possibly/possibly not
<tom____> ikonia, how much so that it won't run out in the next 6 months
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: you could try booting the gutsy kernel in hardy ?
<ikonia> tom____: depends on your use
<tom____> would 20 gig be excessive?
<Jast98> kklimonda: desktop with LVM.  It looks like the LVM isn't being loaded after the upgrade.  Still loading the old kernel.
<ikonia> tom____: if you have it to spare
<Uplink> dupin, so i partion my HDD into a logical partition?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Is the the second option I have from grub? I have two kernels listed.
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: should be yes
<ikonia> (not the one that says recovery)
<dupin> tom____ yes 10 is enough
<tom____> dupin: ok cool
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: 2.6.22-14 or something around that
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Yeah I think that's it
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: try it
<Boredom_inc> ﻿ikonia: Hmm that's a pain having to use an outdated kernel... Ok brb
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: not really "outdated"
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: just not bleeding endge
<Uplink> dupin, i have a 100GB NTFS partition where all my windows is, a 12GB FAT12 (HP RECOVERY PARTITION) and 1GB NTFS partition of nothing in it
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: ok quick questios, after I reinstall this system, whats the FIRST thing I need to do to start setting up the mysql database?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: the gutsy kernel is fine
<Jast98> kklimonda: The old 6.06 spash is still showing as well.
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: I'll set xorg.conf back to nvidia first?
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<sa> DistroJockey: no, not yet
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: then it should prompt you to set a root password
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: yes please.
<sa> DistroJockey: trying to figure it out myself before I do
<RedScare> OMG
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: even if I choose the LAMP install option? that installs it with the OS dosent it?
<dupin> Uplink : do you have any free space or can you make it?
<Uplink> i can :D
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: it should, if thats the case pay attention to if it prompts you for a password
<kaoticsnow> ok
<RedScare> I need to know how to log the names of windows that open
<kaoticsnow> ikonia: thanks for the help
<DistroJockey> sa well, I figured most of us here are Gnome, and KDE help may be better there
<Uplink> dupin, i delete the HP Recovery partition and the 1gb free, and partion that free space but idk how to partition it as... logical ?
<ikonia> kaoticsnow: welcome
<RedScare> anyone use devilspie???
<sa> DistroJockey: thank you :)
<DistroJockey> sa no problem, not guaranteed though :)
<ubuntung-pino1> I'm trying to install Win XP on a slave HD. Thing is, its setup wants to write to the master disk, and it tells me to create an XP-compatible partition there..
<harry_> how can i connect "default" to a wpa2 protected network of mine?
<harry_> if i go to "edit wireless networks", it's there, i can see it, with correct settings
<ikonia> ubuntung-pino1: thats a limitation of XP
<harry_> but it won't connect at boot
<ubuntung-pino1> ikonia: any ideas for keeping XP from doing this?
<ikonia> ubuntung-pino1: you can't
<ikonia> ubuntung-pino1: you have to take the ubuntu disk out for the XP install
<ubuntung-pino1> ikonia: u mean install the effing thing with just the slave disk (set up as a master then)?
<Ridion> Hi all!
<DistroJockey> ubuntung-pino1, I'd install Windows on a disk (only 1 disk installed) then remove that disk and install Ubuntu on another. Then reconnect the Windows disk and set grub to find it.
<Ridion> My dell vostro is giving me large amounts of grief... It's not booting any linux distros
<moon`> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jast98> Can anyone help with a failed 6.06 to 8.04 upgrade? Running desktop with LVM and after the reboot from the upgrade it still shows the 6.06 splash screen, but then freezes.  Doesn't matter which kernel I select in Grub.
<arooni__> hey team!  if i have a gutsy laptop (lenovo t61)... 1) is it safe to upgrade to hardy?  2) is it the right time to do that (in terms of traffic and trying to get the upgrade via the cool built in UI in gutsy)?  3) if its ok to go... how do i start running it?  how long will it take?
<Jast98> It seems like it loads the boot partition, but then fails to load the LVM.
<ubuntung-pino1> ikonia: oh my..but Hardy is already settled snuggly.. if i took out the HD that has mu Hardy, then install Windows on that 2nd HD, then pop the HD with Hardy in it, will I be able to use both?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Errr not so good. Graphics card wasn't detected, I'm now in low graphics mode. I checked xorg.conf and it was the correct driver.
<dupin> Uplink : you can put it on primary
<Ridion> My dell vostro is giving me large amounts of grief... It's not booting any linux distros
<ph8> hi guys; i'm in massive trouble. I need to give my dissertation presentation on an ubuntu machine in an hour and it's forced an fsck on one of my drives on boot; it talks about a duplicate block and then i see lots of "Multiply-claimed block(s) on inode <number>:..." messages - it appears to have frozen after these messages, it's been like it for 10 minutes
<ph8> anyone ever seen that before?
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Sorry incorrect english. The driver is listed correctly
<Ridion> can anybody help me with actually getting the live ubuntu disk to boot?
<kkdw> ph8 tried to boot with a cd ? you might be able to mount from there
<Ridion> I know it sounds basic
<Ridion> but it's not
<DistroJockey> arooni__, I'd have to say no. (but that's my opinion)
<Uranellus> ph8: if there's no better solution, boot a live cd and try to access your dissertion from there
<Uranellus> kkdw: ;)
<ph8> I have the files, it's more the specialist setup - postgresql, ruby etc
<ph8> it's not possible to reconfigure that in an hour
<ph8> can i skip fsck somehow?
<dupin> Ridion : what is the problem
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Let me know when your back/available... assuming you're not at present :P
 * ddonky moves to the edge of his seat
<Ridion> duplin: well it simply keeps restarting during boot from the live disk.
<Ridion> dupin*
<ubuntung-pino1> ph8: tried a Google and came up with http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-114928.html. Really not sure if it helps. Probably not ;)
<Uplink> dupin, primary? ok... and ext2? or ext3?
<dupin> Ridion : did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  and disc integrity?
<kelvin911> anyone find that there is a bug in the title bar with openoffice?
<Jast98> What's the easiest way to get the Live CD to recognize an existing LVM partion?  Need to get to my data after a failed 6.06 to 8.04 upgrade.
<dupin> Uplink ext3
<Ridion> the thing boots vista fine
<ph8> all relies on me having a cd!
<Uplink> dupin, ty
<ph8> i'll give it 5 more minutes and try recovery mode
<arooni__> DistroJockey, no to which one
<ph8> oh wait something happened
<ph8> huzzah
<BadManiac> ikonia seems it's thoroughly not recommended to run the OS on a raided partition, would you recommend reinstalling ubuntu on a separate disks, and keep the 2 500 sata disks for pure storage?
<DistroJockey> arooni, 1st and slightly 2nd :)
<dupin> Ridion :Ubuntu disc integrity (check for errors)
<ph8> if i'm at a prompt can i stop fsck on reboot?
<MrEgg964> Hi all! Is there an issue with cifs mounting on Hardy? The reason I'm asking is because one of my mounts just doesn't work anymore since I've upgraded :(
<do0fy> hey hows it going, i wana print a photo, but i bought a couple different types of photopaper from the store so it seems, are ppl aware what 190gm/m2 means
<dupin> Uplink : it is O.K.
<DistroJockey> arooni, seen too many people have grief with upgrades
<arooni__> DistroJockey, why do you say no to first one
<DistroJockey> ^
<arooni__> historically?  or this distro
<DistroJockey> arooni, this distro
<arooni__> DistroJockey, how long is gutsy supported for
<DistroJockey> oops, arooni__ ^
<arooni__> i'm pretty happy with gutsy
<ubuntung-pino1> ikonia: ?
<Jast98> Does anyone know antying about working with LVM?
<Carbonflux> has anyone had any display problem with Thunderbird in 8.04?
<DistroJockey> arooni__, till April 2009 I believe
<Carbonflux> its removing all the decorations and maximizing itself on one montior
<arooni__> DistroJockey, so uprading isnt going to get beetter is it
<Carbonflux> I can't even move
<arooni__> i mean its gonna suck but i have to do it sometime?
<Carbonflux> it, this is a clean install too
<DistroJockey> arooni__, 18 months from October 2007
<moon`> brb reboot
<arooni__> DistroJockey, define supported
<Imaginal> How do I make items in the window list at the bottom of the screen pulse when there is an update? (pidgin?)
<Carbonflux> does anyone even use Thunderbird ?
<FicaBlok38> Can somebody tell me how to chage icons on my Ubuntu?
<Carbonflux> heh
<vaio> After editing .bash_profile, do I need to reboot or can I type a command and make the changes immediately?
<dupin> arooni__ :geting security updates
<Carbonflux> maybe using Thunderbird is my mistake
<ubuntung-pino1> Does anyone know if a Windows installation can be carried on *after* Hardy?
<Jazman_brewer> i use thunderbird on ubuntu
<DistroJockey> arooni__, supported as in security patches I guess
<end-user> Carbonflux: I know! They are getting less and less Linux friendly
<Carbonflux> heh
<kkdw> just do bash vaio
<arooni__> DistroJockey, so what should i ddo
<kkdw> that restarts it
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, any problems with 8.04 ?
<Jazman_brewer> not yet
<Jazman_brewer> i just put it on
<kkdw> or is that what you meant by reboot
<Jast98> Can anyone help with an apparent LVM problem?
<Jazman_brewer> i didnt like evolution
<DistroJockey> arooni__, if your system works and does what you want it too, leave it be :)
<Jazman_brewer> couldnt set it up
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, have you added a account yet ?
<tom____> hey guys one time my computer powered down incorrectly, and when it booted back up the hard disk space was nearly all taken up.
<dupin> ubuntung-pino1 :yes,bit you will have to reinstall grub
<vaio> kkdw i mean without rebooting the pc
<Jazman_brewer> i ahve
<Jazman_brewer> have
<FicaBlok38> ﻿Can somebody tell me how to chage icons on my Ubuntu?
<kkdw> yes type bash
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, and no display problems ?
<tom____> only there isn't actually anything on there
<end-user> They took out movemail, they don't import mbox files from the import tool (you have to move them manually) and it can't even import vcard address books, while at the same time offering an option to attach vcards to your emails
<tom____> any ideas
<Jazman_brewer> i used the wizard
<vaio> okay
<Jazman_brewer> nope
<kkdw> that restarts the bash
<DistroJockey> arooni__, atleast until 8.04.1 :)
<Jazman_brewer> but i have made my fonts bigger
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, do you have more then one monitor ?
<ubuntung-pino1> dupin: have u ever tried that and worked?
<arooni__> DistroJockey, whats that
<kkdw> or open another terminal :)
<Ridion> dupin: done an MD5 check, it's all good. Selected Check CD for defects at the boot menu, it loads the kernal then the splashy screen or whatever and reboots after about 5 seconds of loading
<Jazman_brewer> just one
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, are you using compiz fusion at all ?
<Jazman_brewer> still new to this linux think
<DistroJockey> arooni__, an update release they scheduled
<Carbonflux> well, you are helping me :)
<Jazman_brewer> not sure about fusion
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, it seems like my problem might be more then one monitor
<BlueDevil> where do I report bugs related to the ubuntu.com webpage?
<dupin> ubuntung-pino1 : not with Hardy,but yes and it worked
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, do you have desktop effects turned on ?
<Carbonflux> wiggling windows and stuff ?
<arooni__> DistroJockey, to make upgrading easier?
<Jazman_brewer> had ubuntu on for 3 days now never used linux
<end-user> BlueDevil: go to launchpad.net/ubuntu
<FicaBlok38> hiii
<Jazman_brewer> hardy is ok
<dupin> Ridion : it sound like something is not right
<Jazman_brewer> still a lot diff
<FicaBlok38> Jazman_brewer: can you help me?
<end-user> BlueDevil: oops sorry!
<Ridion> I worked that out myself
<Carbonflux> Jazman_brewer, well, 8.04 is getting a lot of press, it might be a break thru distro that can effect the windows desktop market, maybe
<Ridion> I've tried with 4 distros
<DistroJockey> arooni, not sure about that. I just read they usually have a 04.1 for the LTS
<Ridion> they work on desktops but not on my lappy
<moon`> hey I just got an error while loading that says 'The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet". and it's asking if I want to delete the applet from the configuration
<moon`> yay or nay?
<arooni__> DistroJockey, whens that coming out
<ubuntung-pino1> dupin: a'right.. I'm trying to look for HOWTO reinstall grub b4 doing anything.. care to share some if u know of any? thanks :)
<Jazman_brewer> its taken me a while whish files would self install of h/d
<Jazman_brewer> on win now
<DistroJockey> arooni__, looking for that info...
<end-user> BlueDevil: Forum Feedback & Help http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=48
<dupin> Ridion : if you still have iso download same version with torrent and point download to the folder where your iso is
<FicaBlok38> arooni, can you help me?
<Jazman_brewer> plus i got hardy installed in win xp
<Jazman_brewer> to much to learn
<Ridion> even if the md5s match up you recon that's worth doing?
<dupin> Ridion : torrent will just check your iso for errors Bur it on lower possible speed
<tony55> moon if yiu only have 1 user account setup yes delete it
<Jazman_brewer> ok what prog can i uses instead of win amp
<FicaBlok38> dupin:
<Jazman_brewer> or nero
<moon`> tony55: ty
<dupin> FicaBlok38 ?
<FicaBlok38> dupin: can you help me?
<FicaBlok38> ﻿i don`t know how to change icons on my ubuntu
<Jazman_brewer> kia ora
<Carbonflux> I am really beginning to hate google heh
<Jazman_brewer> try system apperance fica
<tony55> if icon is on desktop just right click it you should see in there where you can change icon
<kelvin911> all the font in hardy are so thick
<DistroJockey> just found a nice link (might be worth looking):  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-924db28d16be5af5b6120b06873de2a8be5c2bd9
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: Well, if you are looking for something deeper than Rhythmbox for music, Amarok is popular
<kelvin911> how to change it back to how it was???
<Carbonflux> Does Anyone know why some force is removing all the decorations from my Thunderbird window and maximizing on one screen ?
<Carbonflux> this only happens in 8.04
<kelvin911> what font does original theme uses???
<dupin> ubuntung-pino1 :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub   sorry for waiting
<Jazman_brewer> what about nero
<Jazman_brewer> and photoshop elements
<Imaginal> Silly question, what goes in ~/Templates ?
<Carbonflux> its really annoying
<Carbonflux> I am going to have to stop using thunderbird because of it
<Carbonflux> I don't see another email problem around either
<Carbonflux> they all seem to suck
<Carbonflux> need a blackberry to check my desktop email I guess
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: well as for photoshop, I guess all I can recommend is The Gimp. For Nero, I guess it sort of depends on your CD burning needs. I mean, much of it is very intuitive. For example, Windows, you needed to use Nero to burn the .iso, while here you'd just right click the file and burn to disc.
<Carbonflux> its got to be a problem with Twinview
<Carbonflux> its the weirdest thing I have seen
<Carbonflux> only thunderbird is effected too
<kelvin911> hello anyone can answer my font problem?
<Carbonflux> I checked all the settings in CCSM too
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: For audio CD's, you can either simply use your given music player, or Brasero Disc Burning
<Carbonflux> it just removes all the decorations and maximizes the window in allways on top mode, only thunderbird
<Jazman_brewer> got brasero
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: Brasero is under Sound and video
<Jazman_brewer> what about dvd shrink
<Carbonflux> so, what does everyone else in the channel use for email ?
<Carbonflux> clearly not Thunderbird
<Twim4> Carbonflux, webmail =)
<dupin> Carbonflux :Opera
<Carbonflux> thats not a bad idea heh
<Carbonflux> ah ok
<Carbonflux> does
<Carbonflux> Opera have a client ?
<Carbonflux> ( sorry for the extra return )
<Jazman_brewer> i like fire fox but some oages the text is small
<Imaginal> Is ~/Templates important? It looks useless
<Carbonflux> I have never seen a bug like this
<dupin> Carbonflux :In Opera email client is built in
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: Sorry :( I must admit I don't do a ton of burning myself. However, typing dvd shrink in Add/Remove brought up a program called Dvd95 converter - does that seem to have some utilities you could use?
<Carbonflux> Thunderbird is a buggy piece of shit imo now
<dupin> Carbonflux Chat,torent........
<Jazman_brewer> it does
<DistroJockey> Imaginal, it's empty here. Why are you woried about it?
<Carbonflux> dupin, is it biased towards webmail ?
<jussio1> !language | Carbonflux
<ubottu> Carbonflux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Carbonflux> lol ok
<Jazman_brewer> this linux has prog for every win stuff
<dupin> Carbonflux :I never use it
<Imaginal> DistroJockey: OCD. If it is there, it must have a purpose. If it doesn't, I want it gone :)
<Twim4> how can i set the opera for mail client?
<Twim4> set up*
<end-user> Carbonflux: I know it is a little frustrating. You may want to check out Balsa or Claws. Balsa is very gnome-integrated, if you are into aesthetics
<Carbonflux> s**t is not one of those non family words tho jussio1 but thanks for stopping me anyway, I was getting frustrated
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to change the screen brightness sensitivity? 1 function+down lowers it from 100 to 50%
<Carbonflux> end-user, ah thanks, great ideas
<Flynsarmy> The next lowers it to 0
<DistroJockey> Imaginal, fair enough :) I did try and see if it was Openoffice related, but it doesn't appear to be
<dupin> Twim4 :Just install Opera and you will find e-mail client under tools
<Carbonflux> I just feel like there are no good email clients anymore
<Carbonflux> I suspect its because its all going mobile
<Carbonflux> I don't want to write one because I don't really need it that much either
<end-user> Carbonflux: np, I really liked balsa except they don't have outbound HTML emails. That is a make or break for a lot of people, I realize. It takes inbound just fine, though.
<Carbonflux> webmail might just be best
<Carbonflux> ah thats fine with me
<Carbonflux> I never send HTML mails
<Carbonflux> to risky
<Imaginal> DistroJockey: Thanks for the pondering. Enough validation to rm for me.
<DistroJockey> Imaginal, yeah, I'm sure it will come back if it's really needed ;)
<laughzilla> w00t!  i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.x via Synaptic Package Manager.  so far so good ... still testing it out.
<Carbonflux> ( I can't believe that guy gave me that family friendly thing over s**t tho, that is very annoying, I am going afk before I have banned from this channel because it making me really mad  )
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: I hope that one works for you - yeah, they do cover a ton of bases. And Add/Remove is really friendly with experimenting with programs, I mean, you can just sample a ton of programs really fast. Don't be afraid to try out a bunch at once to see what you are into, say, for example, you wanted to compare the audio players
<mihai__> a
<Carbonflux> I hate censorship when its just for the sake of being a jerk
<end-user> Carbonflux: Yeah, they are pretty adamant about no HTML in Balsa, heh - lot of people would probably like the option, but the devs of it stick to their guns.
<Carbonflux> well, I find it really bad that email clients default to showing html end-user
<Carbonflux> its a huge security problem
<Twim4> dupin, thx ))
<dupin> Twim4 : np
<Carbonflux> I would never send html email to a actual friend heh
<Carbonflux> to many issues
<Jazman_brewer> it looks that way
<kelvin911> hello?  anyone have the font problem?
<Jazman_brewer> but also free stuff no ned for patches so i dont pay for it
<Jazman_brewer> just got to get wine going on a few programs
<Jazman_brewer> then goodbye mr gates
<end-user> Carbonflux: Yeah, I guess that's a bad habit of mine - although I'm cautious to people who I don't know the preferences of. Then I default to plain-text. of course, Balsa has a bunch of safeguards for incoming, with the defaults leaning to no
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Looks like I'll have to give up. Thank you for all the help though
<Jazman_brewer> good firewall and anti virus
<Carbonflux> end-user, its the preview window that infects most machines, because to click on something to mark it spam allows it to run stuff in the preview
<dupin> kelvin911 :try in system<preferences>appearance
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: yeah, I have to admit, I haven't tested wine fully. There are some great kill a few minutes games, but not too many epics here.
<end-user> Carbonflux: Oh really? what if you have the preview window off by default?
<kelvin911> dupin what was the original font?
<kelvin911> i didnt change any setting after the update, but the fonts are thick and ugly now
<Carbonflux> end-user, I have not personally seen a email client that defaults to off, but ya, turning it off is the first thing I do
<DistroJockey> end-user, should be fine unless you open the message
<end-user> Carbonflux: I find that intriguing though. I could have sworn the settings seemed to affect the preview the same as they did when I double clicked an email
<kelvin911> what is your font setting overthere?
<kelvin911> is it 96 dots per inch?
<DistroJockey> kelvin911, usually 96, yeah
<dupin> kelvin911 : sorry I don´t follow you Do you mean in Opera or in Ubuntu system
<kelvin911> font = sans?"
<kelvin911> in ubuntu
<end-user> DistroJockey, Carbonflux: Hmm, well I'll bear that in mind. luckily, I haven't gotten any spam yet, heh. I'm very cautious about ending up on lists (juggling a ton of email addresses, etc.)
<dupin> kelvin911 yes
<gjamc> hi, is ubuntu hardy wedged?
<kelvin911> after i update from 7.10 to 8.04 fonts are f up
<gjamc> I mean, I dist-upgraded and it removed gnome-panel :-/
<dupin> kelvin911 : I know but language!
<kelvin911> dupin: u have the same problem?
 * DistroJockey adds another reason to the list of why I don't upgrade (damn, this list is getting long)
<kelvin911> i shouldnt upgrade
<end-user> DistroJockey: So do you wait a few weeks first?
<kelvin911> now maple doesnt work
<DistroJockey> end-user, nope, I do a clean install
<kelvin911> how to change it back?
<kelvin911> or i need clean install?
<Carbonflux> end-user, I use ctrl-U to open them, which is show source on most linux clients I have used
<dupin> kelvin911 : Not right now,because I didn´t upgrade but I know that from expirience
<Carbonflux> unless I know the person personally
<end-user> DistroJockey: Oh, I misunderstood. Yeah, I've only been using since Feisty, but when Gutsy came out, I upgraded, then did clean, and the difference was quite substantial. I have to admit, even with my clean install this time, I have a few problems.
<DistroJockey> but I do have spare hard drives and time and no special programs that need to be installed
<Carbonflux> is jussi01 a bot ?
<dupin> kelvin911 : wait and that will be fixed by updates ( I hope )
<DistroJockey> end-user, with Hardy?
<end-user> Carbonflux: Oh, sorry If I was rambling on about clients before, sounds like you've probably used more than me heh
<name1> hi
<jussio1> Carbonflux: I most certainly am not :)
<dupin> kelvin911 :you  can not downgrde
<Carbonflux> end-user, no, its interesting listening to your views
<dupin> *downgrade
<Carbonflux> jussi01, do you use a mail client in 8.04? have you had any problems with decorations being removed ?
<neil_d> help! I have a nvidia, I have installed nvidia-glx-new, enabled the driver with 'Hardware drivers' manager, but the best resolution I can get is still 800x600 :( what am I doing wrong ?
<end-user> DistroJockey: Yes, just I suppose the same resolution stuff I go through everytime, got through it ok. A few sound issues, but I suppose I had them before, and just kind of crossed my fingers that they'd be fixed this time around (but the fix was simple once I saw how)
<jussio1> Carbonflux: I use Kmail on kde. And no, I have no issues with it.
<gjamc> uff, ubuntu dist upgrade status back to normal :-P
<gjamc> I hate temporary problems :|
<name1> so I was installing 8.04 and I have the famous wmp11v27.  but it locks up.  so when I take the card out it loads and installs fine.  when I put it back in after instalation it no longer loads.  am I screwed?
<name1> pm if possible.
<Carbonflux> jussi01, thanks, I was just curious if you were more then a channel cop, I was thinking kmail might be a option for me, I am having real problems with thunderbird.
<DistroJockey> end-user, yeah, I'm finding things that worked fine in 7.10 don't in 8.04. So if 7.10 works, I suggest staying there for now. (just my opinion)
<d_avid> pffrrrt
<end-user> Carbonflux: Do you think Gnome is a little...picky? (trying to soften that a bit) about letting mail use the system tray? I mean, I appreciate alltray but it is kind of a pain with desktop effects, etc. Just seems like they should let the email program use the tray if so many users would like it to
<Carbonflux> I just wish i could find someone else that is having these Thunderbird issues
<d_avid> installing ubuntu on a m670 MSI laptop.. this laptop is hell.. I tell you.. HELL!...
<d_avid> tho.. thankgod for ubuntu's option to install without networking
 * moon` pats d_avid 
<name1> so I was installing 8.04 and I have the famous wmp11v27.  but it locks up.  so when I take the card out it loads and installs fine.  when I put it back in after instalation it no longer loads. any ideas?
<moon`> there there
<Carbonflux> end-user, its part of a movement to challenge windows, be more windows then windows, its too like to stop it imo :)
<d_avid> thnx
<dupin> d_avid :let it burn
<moon`> :)
<DistroJockey> d_avid, using the Alternate CD?
<d_avid> yes
<jussio1> Carbonflux: heh. Im kinda busy so aften dont have time. Thing is kmail integrates very nicely into kde, so thats why I use it. Im not a big mail client user though, so probably best to keep asking here, or even #ubuntu-offtopic might be good, if you are looking for discussion, not support.
<moon`> anyone have any suggestions for a firewall prog besides firestarter, or is firestarter a pretty decent one?
<Carbonflux> jussi01, I am having serious problems with something directly related to Ubuntu 8.04 specificly, you sure had time to censor my language, anyway, thanks, I might try kmail.
<end-user> DistroJockey: Yeah, I have to admit, I'm still in a phase where I switch back and forth between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, but at some point I'd like to settle down (lol). Thank god for /home partition. I guess what really bugs me most right now in Gutsy will probably be wrapped up soon, it is the Firefox flash bug - I don't know what the scoop there is, but I cross my fingers for when Gnash replaces flash completely, because, I was just in Kubuntu about a 
<d_avid> yea... the alternate CD is pretty cool.. all is well for now.. I tried to install winXP, opensuse, ubuntu (livecd)... none of them work.. even win98 doesn't run on the laptop..
<Jazman_brewer> isnt firestarter just a firewall config
<Carbonflux> OS is about people being nice to each other and helping each other with a open mind
<dupin> moon` : if you are runing Hardy you have ufw
<d_avid> so now the alternate CD.. looks good uptill now :)
<end-user> Carbonflux: How do you feel about Kmail?
<Carbonflux> I need to try it
<dupin> moon :Uncomplicated Firewall)
<Jazman_brewer> is kamil better than thunderbird
<end-user> Carbonflux: (I meant to add, when you've used KDE)
<Carbonflux> I have gotten kde base all installed in 8.04 and its working
<d_avid> (obviously just winvista runs.. and I refuse to even boot into it)
<Carbonflux> end-user, i install gnome first and then pull in what kde apps i like and also install kcontrol
<DistroJockey> end-user, yep, good choice with the /home being separate. As for me, flash works fine with the  flashplugin-nonfree
<end-user> Carbonflux: Yeah, I don't like mixing them up (just a personal hangup of mine, I know ;) but I loved Kmail on Kubuntu, it was simply perfect for me
<Carbonflux> end-user, kcontrol lets me match the colors to gnome somewaht
<Carbonflux> end-user, well, thats good to hear, I will try it right now then
<name1> can anyone help  me with a wmp11 and 8.04 install question?
<lgierth> hi, can i burn the iso-image of 8.04 to a dvd instead of a cd?
<DistroJockey> end-user, I don't mix either, Gnome for me
<Jazman_brewer> try it lg
<Carbonflux> name1, you are trying to run it under wine ?
<lgierth> Jazman_brewer, okay :)
<name1> wine?
<Carbonflux> what do you mean by wmp11 ?
<Carbonflux> name1, what do you mean by wmp11 ?
<lgierth> Carbonflux, windows media player 11
<Jazman_brewer> windows media player 11]
<d_avid> lgierth: there is a DVD install iso.. I think
<DistroJockey> windows media player 11
<Carbonflux> thats what I though
<DistroJockey> heh
<Carbonflux> so, thus the question
<Carbonflux> are you trying to run it in wine?
<DistroJockey> why!?
<name1> when I try to install 8/04 with my linksys card in the computer it wont load or install, so I take it out and it does both fine.  after instaqlling I put back in the card and it wont load.
<Jazman_brewer> lg do the dvd and see if boots
<name1> no wine
<Jazman_brewer> start in cd rom in bios
<d_avid> lgierth: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<Carbonflux> how does wmp11 and 8.04 relate to each other name1 ?
<name1> thats what im asking.
<end-user> DistroJockey: I am so torn between the two. I really love them both, but when I'm on one, I tend to stick with it. Although, and maybe this is blasphemy, and frankly I haven't tried much either way, but it seemed like KDE handled the few GTK/Gnome apps a little cleaner than vice-versa. I guess I'm comparing it to back in Feisty, when I tried to put a bunch of KDE games on Gnome, and it just wasn't right.
<name1> the wireless card wont let 8.04 load.
<name1> but when I take it out it loads fine.
<lgierth> d_avid, thanks, i'll try it if the cd->dvd doesnt work
<Carbonflux> name1, well there are two basic ways to run windows apps in ubuntu, if that is what you want.
<Jazman_brewer> forget wmp 11 its crap i use win amp in win
<Carbonflux> when you take what out name1 ?
<Jazman_brewer> but will try amarok
<Carbonflux> name1, what does wmp11 mean ?
<d_avid> amarok is cool
<name1> im talking about my wireless card itsa wmp11
<Carbonflux> lol
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: I haven't tried Amarok in Gnome, but it is simply a fantastic music player.
<Carbonflux> name1, you got everyone talking about media players heh ;)
<nainef> anyone else having slow responses from google?
<venil> hi, how do i add dns lookup ip on ubuntu server??
<name1> sorry.
<DistroJockey> end-user, I understand. I use KDE now and then but keep coming back to Gnome.
<Jazman_brewer> well i d/l tomorrow when my isp wont shap me
<Carbonflux> name1, nothing to be sorry about, its just a funny thing about jargon, I don't know much about wireless but someone else around here might :)
<d_avid> kde has more options... but you have to know more about it.. be more gentile :)
<Jazman_brewer> gnome or kde which is better
<name1> so my wireless card, wmp11 stops the load process when I am trying to boot.
<end-user> DistroJockey: this may be cliche, but it is such a Zen desktop. Clean, direct. I really love the look
<Jazman_brewer> for a windows user
<Carbonflux> kde4 seems kind of good looking tho
<d_avid> gnome is more easy I think...
<Jazman_brewer> may have to put on kubuntu
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, KDE is more Windows like :)
<name1> anyone have any ideas?  or should I just buy a diff wireless card
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: oops - yeah, what DistroJockey said :)
<lgierth> Jazman_brewer, d_avid, cd->dvd seems to work, thanks
<Jazman_brewer> well i may to get kubuntoo
<Carbonflux> name1, there has to be a reason, did you try searching the ubuntu forums ?
<DistroJockey> :)
<name1> yeah,  Im browsing them now.  its hell though
<name1> haha
<olaff> lo all, just need some advice, i have gutsy running on this machine, i want to upgrade to hardy, but i'd like to format my current partion and install over the top. Id like to reinstall rather than upgrade, but id quite like my user settings and documents to be saved. Whats the best way to do this?? thanks guys
<Carbonflux> name1, there is a dir called /var/log
<DistroJockey> I'd advise against KDE4 though (for now)
<au_> how can i report bug in alsamixer?
<au_> how can i report bug in gnome-alsamixer?
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: I will say this, though, the simplified interface of GNOME might be a nice introduction for a bit, to Linux, and make you appreciate some of the extra settings available in KDE
<jussio1> !bug | au_
<ubottu> au_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<moon`> anyone here using an x-fi card?
<Carbonflux> name1, there are several files in there that might help you out, you can view them using the system log viewer in the the administration menu
<yacc> Hmmm, anyone using taxbird on Ubuntu?
<inertial> so if i have an intel processor without IVT/vmx support, what kind of virtualisation can i do?
<djpate> anyone can help me with a weird conky issue on hardy
<Jazman_brewer> ok will try kubuntu latter can have it just boot of cd to try it
<Carbonflux> name1, those logs should at least tell you how its failing once you get used to reading them, its not a good solution but there should be a message in one them when it fails and that should give you clue at least where to start
<andres> inertial: xen (only paravirtualized guests), virtualbox, vmware
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: Exactly - I wish I'd sampled both a little more. CD's are cheap - heck, might even want to give Xubuntu a spin
<moon`> oo, sorry dupin got sidetracked, where do I find ufw?
<d_avid> olaff: I think most of them will be found in your /home dir
<name1> ok.  Ill run with that and maybe make a post on the forums.
<name1> much appreciated
<moon`> I mean I know I already have it but where can I look at the settings on it
<Jazman_brewer> looks like gooodb ye wiondows soon
<inertial> andres: i was under the impression that VT was what paravirtualisation was implemented with.. but i might have it backwards..
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, you can always use   sudo tasksel   to install other WM's/Desktop environments
<Carbonflux> name1, sorry I can't do more, you might hang around and ask again, lots of wireless issue pass thru here, its a very common issue
<mrthundercleese4> yacc what is taxbird?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to change the screen brightness sensitivity? 1 function+down lowers it from 100 to 50%. The next takes it to 0%
<name1> ok
<Jazman_brewer> sudo whats that
<marcozzzzz> salve
<DistroJockey> Jazman_brewer, that's how you get root type access
<yacc> mrthundercleese4: the German electronic tax filing app.
<andres> inertial: no, its used to implement support for non paravirtualized guests in xen.
<djpate> anyone can help me with a weird conky issue on hardy
<yacc> mrthundercleese4: And just now I wonder if it's just a packaging problem with Ubuntu, ...
<marcozzzzz> I can't execute the sudo command
<Uranellus> hello, I'm having problems connecting a secondary display to my notebook .. while cloning works find, expanding the display is not possible. I had this problem before with opensuse .. the reason is easily seen when looking at the output of xrandr: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1680 ... I used to get around this by adding Virtual 3360 1680 to my xorg.conf .. so I tried doing so, adding that line to the Screen se
<venil> how do i add dns ip address?? command line
<end-user> Jazman_brewer: sudo stands for "superuser do" it will prompt you for your password afterwords.
<andres> inertial: but kvm works only with paravirtualization support
<end-user> i think
<Jazman_brewer> well this is new too  me i havent used a dos base sytem for over 10 years
<DistroJockey> marcozzzzz, what error do you get?
<end-user> ...thats what it means
<marcozzzzz> I've read that i need to edit /etc/hosts file, but I need the permission
<Jazman_brewer> is k3m any good
<DistroJockey> marcozzzzz, yes, you will need to boot into recovery mode
<mrthundercleese4> Jazman_brewer: it's not dos based it is entirely different
<ApOgEE-work> what is the device manager in ubuntu hardy?
<marcozzzzz> sudo: unable to resolve host marco-laptop
<inertial> andres: so i'll try using virt-manager to install a paravirtualised xen guest
<Jazman_brewer> need to reboot win bw back
<DistroJockey> marcozzzzz, can you pastebin your /etc/hosts file?
<andres> inertial: No idea how well it works with virt-manager ;-) Always done it via console...
<ApOgEE-work> like in gutsy, i have hal-device-manager
<ApOgEE-work> how about in hardy?
<marcozzzzz> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<marcozzzzz> 127.0.1.1 marco-laptop.cagher
<inertial> andres: ok, i'll give it a shot.. i'm really upset that my processor doesn't have VT, i thought all intel core 2 duo processors did
<marcozzzzz> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<marcozzzzz> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<marcozzzzz> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<marcozzzzz> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<marcozzzzz> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<marcozzzzz> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<marcozzzzz> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<FloodBot2> marcozzzzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ApOgEE-work> my friend just installed hardy, then he just wanna see his device manager
<alado2> anybody know how i can get the media keys on my keyboard to work in xubuntu?
<marcozzzzz> that's my hosts file
<DistroJockey> marcozzzzz, put localhost after marco-laptop.cagher
<ApOgEE-work> but we couldn't find it
<yacc> Hmmm, libgeier (that's the underlying communication library) seems to be-out-of-date in Hardy :(
<andres> inertial: yes, there are some series (although not many) that do not have vt
<Uplink> ok, IM on Ubuntu now
<andres> inertial: but perhaps you only didnt enable it in the bios?
<Uplink> ikonia: Im on with an RJ-45 calbe :]
<DistroJockey> marcozzzzz, so it looks like   127.0.1.1  marco-laptop.cagher  localhost
<marcozzzzz> DistroJockey: so --> marco-laptop.cagher localhst?
<marcozzzzz> *localhost
<DistroJockey> marcozzzzz, nods
<inertial> andres: nah unfortunately my processor, the e2180 does not have VT
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone know how to disable mouse wheeling on desktop scrolling to the next desktop?
<Filled-Void> Is there a web based alternative for Netmeeting . I tried EKiga but I think I have to tinker with my router for it to work. Just trying to use a conference feature so multiple people can contribute at the same time and see whatever anyone types.
<ihancioglu> Hello , I am using DELL Inspiron 6400 with Ati X1400 . I have installed ubuntu 8.04 and my graphic card driver is fine. Also native linux games working perfect. But If I try to install or play windows game I really get pain. Do you have a guide about wine installation on ATi graphic cards? (fine tunes, tweaks or something)
<Uplink> ikonia: u there bro?
<d_avid> flynsarmy: which screen manager?
<Flynsarmy> d_avid: New to ubuntu. screen manager?
<enquest> in 8.04/firefox all the flash is blokked... How do i turn this of
<smmagic> hehe..konversation
<d_avid> flynsarmy: you didn't install compiz or anything?
<Flynsarmy> d_avid: I'm on hardy. compiz is installed automatically
<Uplink> how do i install ndiswrapper?
<_Andrew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Twim4> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Uplink> ty :D
<oly-> hi, anyone hit problems with java in openoffice on hardy, i have 3 options in the list but when i tick one it is unticked when i return to the options page
<d_avid> flyns	army: it is?
<oly-> this basically means i can no longer used openoffice dbase
<oly-> any idea on how i can fix this ?
<umbrualbert> Hi all...I cant access smb shares after hardy upgarde
<Twim4> umbrualbert, check folder permission
<mrthundercleese4> is anything in hardy heron worth the upgrade?
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, same problem here
<Flynsarmy> d_avid: I thoguht so? anyway compiz isinstalled on here
<Uplink> can someone help me install ubuntu please?
<alado2> anybody know how i can get the media keys on my keyboard to work in xubuntu?
<umbrualbert> ﻿Twim4: which folder permission?...I can access the share from a winblows machine
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, smb:// got broken. Not looked into it much yet
<venil> Uplink: what is the problem?
<umbrualbert> ﻿DistroJockey:.....﻿smb:// got broken?...This is essencial from daily work?
<Uplink> my HDD looks like this [ dev/hda1 98.77 GB                            ] [ free space  13.02 GB  ]
<Uplink> and im a noob at this
<umbrualbert> ﻿DistroJockey: -> Work Around?
<venil> Uplink: thats fine, you wont get any c: or similar on linux
<Uplink> Im on prepare disk space
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, well, I would like to have it back (as it worked fine in Gutsy) but I havn't had time to look into it
<yacc> Hmm, that's SO funny. Package broken and nobody even acknowledged the bug :(
<umbrualbert> Is there a workaround for the SMB: share problem?
<Uplink> lol venil, i noticed
<mrthundercleese4> uplink you should check oth the forums they have walk throughs
<yacc> At least Debian has an updated packages.
<Uplink> i did but non of em have what i want
<yacc> I mean it's nothing time critical, I mean the tax office will love us for filling late :)
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, I agree that it is a very major failing that it does not work
<Uplink> i need help with my installation please
<Uranellus> ﻿I'm having problems connecting a secondary display to my notebook .. while cloning works find, expanding the display is not possible. I had this problem before with opensuse .. the reason is easily seen when looking at the output of xrandr: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1680 ...
<Uranellus> ﻿I used to get around this by adding Virtual 3360 1680 to my xorg.conf .. so I tried doing so, adding that line to the Screen section .. but upon the next startup of x I got in some sort of "configure your screen" mode ..
<marco> also this way it don't works
<Uplink> please help, im lost at this
<marco> should I try to replace 127.0.0.1 localhost with 127.0.0.1 marco-laptop?
<jellulabo> How do I monitor outgoing network traffic?
<umbrualbert> Has anyone used SMB on Hardy other than myself and ﻿DistroJockey:?...Is it working?
<DistroJockey> marco, yep, can't hurt
<andres> jellulabo: wireshark
<andres> umbrualbert: yes
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: what version are you installing?
<Flynsarmy> umbrualbert: I smb onto a windows pc and it works fine
<andres> umbrualbert: Successfully, both via nautilus and mount -t cifs
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=smb+hardy&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<Uplink> 7.04
<Uplink> Im on a liveCd right now... connected with a cable
<Twim4> i just installed a 8.04 server version, and the samba works perfektly
<knoeki> hello, I just updated to 8.04, having an issue with X. apparently, the updater removed my NVidia driver, breaking my whole system. and now, I can't find the legacy nvidia driver in aptitude.
<knoeki> any pointers?
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: 7.04 -  Im on a liveCd right now... connected with a cable
<Twim4> knoeki, download the driver from nvidia webpage
<Slart> knoeki: they removed the nvidia legacy driver??? seems most unlikely.. hang on
<ihancioglu> Do you have a howto install wine with ATI correctly?
<knoeki> oh great, now I have to navigate the nvidia site with links -_-'
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: are you going to install windows too?
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, this link may be more relevant:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/206439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206439 in gvfs "smb password protected share cannot be accessed" [High,New]
<kiongku> hi.. anyone can access sourceforge.net?
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: I have windows XP already... and my HDD looks like this [ dev/hda1 98.77 GB                            ] [ free space  13.02 GB  ]
<jellulabo> I started having network connection issues a couple of days ago. I've narrorwed the problem down and have hit a wall. When I'm logged into my account on Hardy, system monitor shows 180kbs sending. I've shut everything off and the problem still continues.
<Slart> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<DistroJockey> kiongku, nope, it's still dead
<knoeki> Slart: well, I dunno if they removed it, but I am unable to find it in aptitude.
<andres> jellulabo: use wireshark and analyze what is causing the traffic....
<kiongku> DistroJockey, thx.. thought it was on my side
<Slart> knoeki: what happens if you run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy"
<DistroJockey> kiongku, nope, has been down a while
<knoeki> ah, I'll try.
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: what size is ur hd
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: 120GB
<Slart> knoeki: and you might want to check that the upgrade didn't disable all the extra repos.. universe etc
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to lower screen brightness sensitivity or disable desktop mouse wheel scrolling?
<knoeki> Slart: well, it's downloading/installing now..
<knoeki> Slart: let's pray it works :_)
<knoeki> Slart: okay, done. :_)
<Slart> knoeki: whatever floats your boat.. I'll sacrifice a roasted chicken here. .=)
<knoeki> hehehe
<knoeki> hrm.. I still can't start X, or do I have to reboot again? o.O
<Slart> knoeki: well.. I think it requires a restart
<knoeki> aha...
 * DistroJockey takes the roasted chicken and eats it.
<GamingX> What is the best way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<knoeki> okay, well, brb then.
<Slart> hey.. no stealing of the sacrificial chicken =)
<magnetron> GamingX: with the update manager
<DistroJockey> :(
<Slart> GamingX: using the update manager
<Twim4> GamingX, sudo apt-get distr-upgrade
<marco> now it works
<Twim4> dist-upgrade sorry
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: 120GG
<moon`> any recomendations on a good mp3 player?
<azuki> moon: amarok
<moon`> azuki: danke
<Slart> moon`: xmms, songbird, amarok etc etc
<magnetron> moon`: rhythmbox
<marco> on my laptop the sudo command works with 127.0.0.1 marco-laptop instead of 127.0.0.1 localhost
<DistroJockey> moon`, whatever works :)
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: I belive all that you need to do is creat two partitions on that free space one as ext 3 and one as swap make the swap file the smaller of the two, as this is basically pagefile
<azuki> yay.. ubuntu runs on my laptop
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: what about the /root?
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: suposedly 8.04 is easier to install
<azuki> it's the ONLY os that works!
<|atle|> Uplink: would suggest also a /home partition
<lucad> hi everyone
<azuki> the 8.04 alternate CD is pretty nice
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: I dont have blank CD's
<kelvin911> how come i everytime start hardy it uses gtf-window decorator?
<Uplink> lol
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink:you can use flash drives
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: how big the partiotions?
<marco> kate gives me this error: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-marco" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Uplink> oh really?
<Uplink> how! :|
<Uplink> i have an 40GB external HDD
<mrthundercleese4> i say 1-2 gig swap and the rest as ext3, wxt3 will be your root directory
<DistroJockey> marco, my hosts (as what I am running, not sure it's totally right, but it's working): http://pastebin.com/f5e58e2f1
<sharkp> I've a problem with hardy
<knoeki> okay, so now X works again, but only in 800x600, while I used to have 1400x1050..
<Uplink> |atle|: yea? but i dont get it... im like lost with all this
<gaminggeek> +
<sharkp> In GNOME, I have the login, but appears first a black screen and then a white one
<menisk> sharkp, Be more specific. You're asking to be eaten with a comment like that.
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<azuki> knoeki: which video card type?
<sharkp> menisk, gimme a second!
<sharkp> :P
<menisk> sharkp, :P Never mind.
<|atle|> Uplink: /home is just like Documents and settings in Windows
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: and read up on the beginer section
<lucad> i have question about ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2. anyone? pm me
<Slart> knoeki: you probably need to configure your x then..
<sharkp> menisk, I can use anyway the mouse, or better
<menisk> sharkp, Do your have an ATI card?
<sharkp> i can move it
<sharkp> ehm...yes
<menisk> sharkp, Have you installed FGLRX?
<Uplink> so i need to make 3 partitions on my 13.02 free space?
<sharkp> gimme another information... is xorg.conf changed?
<mrthundercleese4> Uplink: yes
<latitu> in LAN, how can i know how many computers are online and by what ip?
<menisk> sharkp, Do you want compiz or happy without it?
<sharkp> menisk, I've removed after I've tried it
<Twim4> all, sourceforge.net is down?
<menisk> Yes
<Uplink> mrthundercleese4: cant the installer do that for me already?
<|atle|> Uplink: yes that would be my suggestion
<marco> DistroJockey: home.gateway is your network or should I insert usrname.network.gateway usrname
<daedra> latitu: nmap 127.0.0.1
<knoeki> Slart: NVidia GeForce4 420 Go 32M
<sharkp> menisk, I've a radeon hd 2600 XT AGP, I'm not so happy...
<Uplink> I mean, how am i going to know what size each partition
<|atle|> Uplink: yes it can
<daedra> sorry nmap 10.0.0.*
<mrthundercleese4> anyone having problems acessing slashdor?
<lucad> ﻿i have question about ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2. anyone? pm me
<smmagic> lets have a contest, who has the worst PC here? :D
<menisk> sharkp, what we'll do is shove you on a driver that won't boot compiz then install FGLRX and have compiz. Sound good?
<Fogel1497> i do
<Slart> smmagic: I have a broken one.. can't get worse than that =)
<smmagic> Fogel1497, Specs?
<Fogel1497> 667 mhz intel celeron, 256 mb ram, what else do you want?
<smmagic> Slart, Workable :P
<smmagic> Fogel1497, What kind of gfx
<sharkp> menisk, FGLRX doesn't work with new ati agp card, there's a problem with agpgart
<Fogel1497> integrated intel graphics
<Fogel1497> not sure what version though
<umbrualbert> ﻿DistroJockey: you need to install smbclient and smbfs
<DistroJockey> marco, for a system not in a "work" type environment, anything is ok I think, but yes, do it as you said
<azuki> my wifi shows wireless networks.. but when connecting it fakes that the key is wrong.. which isn't..
<knoeki> Slart: haha, the only resolutions listed in xorg.conf is 1400x1050 >.>
<|atle|> Uplink: well 7GiB for / , 512MiB for swap and the rest for /home
<menisk> sharkp, Since when can you get AGP 2600s?
<hodsi1> hellO?
<knoeki> Slart: any other way to configure xorg?
<lucad> ﻿i have question about ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64. anyone?
<azuki> w000t!
<knoeki> lucad: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<shashi> I am facing one issue with Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. If i specify proxy in 64-bit firefox which is shipped with distribution is working fine, but if i specify the same proxy in 32-bit browsers like flock, netscape, seamonkey, etc.. then it is not working, i am not able to browse. any one tell me what's the problem ?
<sharkp> menisk, ehm... haven't understood the question...
<Uplink> |atle|: Im on prepare disk space... and i have 4 options
<menisk> sharkp, If you know it's an AGP thing I'm no help. I've only ever done PCI-E under linux
<Slart> knoeki: ok.. check the xorg log.. I think it's in /var/log/xorg.log .. in that log you can see what configuration file it is using
<Fogel1497> anyways i do have a real problem.  when i try and install a theme on firefox it says "Could not install the file at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/downloads/file/27297/aero_silver_fox-1.0.2-fx.jar because: Unexpected installation error. Review the error console log for more details. -203
<lucad> ﻿i have question about ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64. how can i run streming such wmv?
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, ahh, was one of those dropped in Hardy by default?
<|atle|> Uplink: use the manual one
<daedra> could I get a nickname cloak?
<umbrualbert> looks like smbfs was dropped
<daedra> for irc
<jussio1> daedra: #freenode for that
<sharkp> yes, menisk, there's a problem with kernel agp support
<umbrualbert> anyhow, the frontend still seem a bit broken, maybe after a reboot or X reset
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, ahh, nods. Thank you.
<Uplink> |atle|: ok, i have 13.02 Free disk space and im on the manual
<knoeki> Slart: no xorg logs to be found there.
<knoeki> oh wait
<menisk> sharkp, I'm no help then. Haven't delt with it before.
<knoeki> it's with a capital letter
<knoeki> O.o
<daedra> jussio1: thanks
<sharkp> ok, no prob
<dassouki> where are hte documents saved when they're printed to pdf?
<menisk> Someone make sourceforge work kthx. >.<
<lucad> i have ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i run streming such wmv? java?
<marco> ok, 2nd error: I can't set the grafical effects
<Slart> knoeki: ok.. try this "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<knoeki> Slart: there are a few of them... Xorg.0.log and Xorg.9.log ...which one do I need?
<Slart> knoeki: the one with the 0 in the name
<Slart> knoeki: the other ones are older
<knoeki> Slart: I'll use nano, I can't use my GUI in such a low resolution ;_)
<NIGathan> does anyone know how to get dual screens working?
<Uplink> |atle|: ok, i have 13.02 Free disk space and im on the manual
<Slart> knoeki: that works too =)
<umbrualbert> Nvidia Duel Screen setup....I'm looking for 2 separate sessions
<knoeki> or if I just have to check, less would be even better ;_)
<knoeki> anyways.. what am I looking for?
<hume> hi... i just upgraded to heron, and now everything I have in my home folder is shown as icons on my desktop - what to do? (running kde at the moment)
<|atle|> Uplink: then make one 7 GB and mount it as /
<marco> error: "Impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop" that sounds like "unable to set desktop effects"
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, smb:// worked fine in Gutsy, I am disappointed it fails in Hardy. (We need that to just work)
<|atle|> Uplink: ext 3
<sharkp> Where can I find informations about new xorg.conf?
<Uplink> |atle|: primary and beginning?
<shashi> I am facing one issue with Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. If i specify proxy in 64-bit firefox which is shipped with distribution is working fine, but if i specify the same proxy in 32-bit browsers like flock, netscape, seamonkey, etc.. then it is not working, i am not able to browse. any one tell me what's the problem ?
<Dundee> hi, does anoyone know alternative for AbstractSpoon ToDoList? I have tried jToDoList, but it doesn't have time counter...
<|atle|> Uplink: yes, then one extended all the rest
<Slart> knoeki: near the top there's a line that tells you which config-file it's using..
<lucad> ﻿i have ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<jdownie> #olpc
<knoeki> Slart: ah, ok.
<marco> compiz --replace: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Slart> knoeki: and then there's lots and lots of info about loading of drivers etc etc etc.. if anything goes wrong there's a EE at the start of the line.. look for those..
<|atle|> Uplink: next one swap inside that, 512 MB
<Uplink> |atle|: primary and beginning too?
<|atle|> Uplink: and last the remaining as one and mount it as home
<knoeki> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
<knoeki> yeah, that might be the problem right there.
<|atle|> Uplink: no extended
<lucad> ﻿﻿i have ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<Slart> knoeki: ok.. something went wrong and it defaulted to using the failsafe config
<basvg> hmm, during install I switched to console to make a swapfile. Each time I do that the installer hangs with a message about lockup of CPU#0. Anyone seen that before?
<knoeki> Slart: where can I modify where xorg looks for the config file?
<Slart> knoeki: any info on what went wrong?
<knoeki> nope, not at all.
<Slart> knoeki: no lines starting with EE ?
<Uplink> |atle|: doesnt say extended... just says "type for new partition ~primary ~logical"
<wizz1> could anyone help me ? i only have 50hz screen refresh rate setting,i need 85hz,where should i edit xorg.conf
<|atle|> sorry, logical
<knoeki> Slart: nope, already checked that.
<Uplink> location?
<|atle|> beggining
<Uplink> kk
<|atle|> |begining
<knoeki> wizz1: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lucad> ﻿﻿i have ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<DistroJockey> lucad, how much RAM do you have?
<Slart> knoeki: and you were able to use the binary drivers before?
<|atle|> Uplink: the last one also logical
<lucad> 4gb
<lucad> :D
<wizz1> knoeki, i know how to edit,but i dont know where should i edit to make 85hz available
<DistroJockey> lucad, stick with 32 bit (my opinion)
<rumpel> @wizzl had same problem some minutes ago... edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf on section Monitor
<ubottu> rumpel: Error: "wizzl" is not a valid command.
<knoeki> Slart: yup. last time I did a distro upgrade I had the same issues, but then I installed Gentoo to be over with all the troubles
<lucad> maybe i'll think about it
<immesys> how do I make valgrind ignore all errors in a particular library? (fglrx)
<knoeki> wizz1: just look around in the file, it should say it somewhere.
<lucad> but firefox open these files with totem
<hume> anyone got ideas on why my home folder is shown as icons on my desktop after upgrade to heron?
<LuitvD> can someone show me how to give a user access rights to USB devices?
<Uplink> |atle|: I have 6464 space left... -logical -6465 -beginning -ext3 -mount point "/home"
<rumpel> wizzl and add lines from the monitor specifications like     ModeLine       "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
<|atle|> Uplink: yes
<DistroJockey> lucad, will save you alot of issues
<lucad> i don't get why opera wont
<rumpel> but dont ask me, where i got em ^
<LuitvD> I don't want to use sudo every time I need write access to my USB debugger, how can I fix this?
<marco> ok, 2nd error: I can't set desktop effects
<marco> error: "Impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop" that sounds like "unable to set desktop effects"
<lucad> i think i'll go with 64 when i get hungry il'' format :D
<marco> compiz --replace: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<|atle|> Uplink: and you need to tick in the format boxes for the /home and /
<wizz1> knoeki, i only see "	VertRefresh	50-160" on the monitor section
<lucad> ngry
<wizz1> and my monitor model
<Uplink> |atle|: i was JUST about to ask that lol
<knoeki> wizz1: hrm, then I dunno, sorry.
<digital00> when i try to regulate the volume system it tells me "there's no Gstreamer plugin or device for regulating the volume"..which packages do i have to install?
<Uplink> |atle|:  what about swap?
<Slart> knoeki: mm.. I had the same thing happen to me when I upgraded to gutsy.. can't remember what I did to fix it..I now use the binary driver from nvidias site.. that works for me.. if I were in your place I'd uninstall everything nvidia-related using apt-get --purge .. and then download and install the driver from nvidia
<lucad> ﻿﻿again with ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<wizz1> LuitvD, just use sudo su
<rumpel> hardy has busted my mounted drives... entries in /dev/ for hda1... a.s.o. are missing. Any ideas?
<|atle|> Uplink: do you only have two partitions
<knoeki> Slart: ok.
<wizz1> then you wont need to use sudo for every command
<LuitvD> wizz1: no, I just want access rights without sudo
<moon`> alright, I'm still unclear on the various version of ubuntu.  Say I want to download vlc and my options are gutsy, feisty, and edgy which one should I go with if I'm using hardy?
<moon`> or I guess all the various names is what I'm unclear on
<wizz1> moon`, i think gutsy would be best
<Slart> knoeki: but then you'll break the updating you usually get by using apt-get.. and I don't know how well the nvidia drivers work on hardy.. I'm running gutsy myself
<wizz1> but thats only what i think
<tom`> Anyone know if the emacs-snapshot package in 8.04 includes the new font backend?
<|atle|> Uplink: if so you need to undo changes and start over
<nox-Hand> Anyone knwo where I can get the tango human theme in svg format?
<nox-Hand> I need one of the arrows in svg :)
<rumpel> hardy has busted my mounted drives... entries in /dev/ for hda1... a.s.o. are missing. Any ideas?
<Uplink> |atle|: /dev/hda/ - /dev/hda1 ntfs /media/hda1 - /dev/hda2 ext3 / - /dev/hda5 swap - /dev/hda6 ext3 /home
<Twim4> !nagios
<ubottu> Factoid nagios not found
<Danieel> helo
<lucad> ﻿ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<Slart> Intrepid Ibex ??? and I thought Hardy Heron was bad =)
<|atle|> Uplink: then you have swap as long as you chose linux-swap
<Fogel1497> ﻿anyways i do have a real problem.  when i try and install a theme on firefox it says "Could not install the file at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/downloads/file/27297/aero_silver_fox-1.0.2-fx.jar because: Unexpected installation error. Review the error console log for more details. -203
<Uplink> |atle|: so no check for that?
<|atle|> oh, no. no need to format swap
<Uplink> i have / and /home checked but not swap and not /media/hda1
<Uplink> oh ok ok TY TY
<kelvin911> hi why desktop cube doesnt work in hardy after  click extra in appearance?
<Uplink> do i need to migrate anything? i really dont feel like tho
<|atle|> Uplink: right. you can also create a mount point for your ntfs partition
<jaffarkelshac> is ext2 the primary fs ubuntu uses?
<wobx> re
<Uplink> |atle|:  whats that? or how do i do that?
<marco> DistroJockey: I can't set desktop effects
<wobx> after i upgraded to hardy heron my devices are screwed..all hdx devices turned to sdx
 * guja_nebeska online.
<mrpouet> hi
<jaffarkelshac> is ext2 the primary fs ubuntu uses?
<wobx> anyone knows how i can fix this?
<Fogel1497> what do you want to set wobx?
<tau> hi - trying to install ubuntu onto a 2GB flash disk, but only got to 74% before the disk was full - any ideas???
<marco> DistroJockey: compiz --replace: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<wizz1> tau, ubuntu is larger then 2gb,i guess
<laeg> when i try to install the theme GDM-CleanLinux.tar.gz to preferences > appearance > theme i get an error telling me it is not a valid theme. what am i doing wrong?
<|atle|> Uplink: just rightclick it, choose mount point, and mount it as /home/your username/windows or what you prefer
<LuitvD> how do I get just as much rights on USB devices as root?
<wobx> Fogel1497: i upgraded to hardy and all my pata devices are suddenly sata/scsi
<DistroJockey> marco, what video card have yo got?
<wobx> Fogel1497: i can't even access my dvd drive anymore
<Fogel1497> hmm gimme a second.
<sharkp> Why can't I change everything in xorg.conf like before hardy?
<|atle|> Uplink: just rightclick it, edit choose mount point, and mount it as /home/your username/windows or what you prefer, do not format
<lucad> ﻿ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<alado2> can i somehow integrate a clock and some weather info on my desktop? If anybody has been using DSL they have something like that
<wobx> Fogel1497: right
<laeg> sharkp: because video hardware is autodetected in hardy
<knoeki> hahaha, how typical. of course I am not able to select my video card on the nvidia site. of course not. that would make it too easy, wouldn't it? O.o
<babolat> I've clean-installed Hardy on my primary HD a couple of weeks ago. Gutsy was on the slave. Now that I reformatted that slave, I want Gutsy gone from grub.. is it safe to just to delete the lines pertaining to Gutsy in the menu.lst file?
<wizz1> sharkp, if you're with nvidia,sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sharkp> laeg: but it is BADLY autodetected
<wizz1> that way you could edit
<marco> DistroJockey: ati
<sharkp> I've an ATI... -.-"
<Slart> alado2: there are some small desktop apps.. I think they are called screenlets.. google for it
<wobx> Fogel1497: any idea so far
<Fogel1497> I'm sorry wobx i've got to get to work. That is very strange.
<DistroJockey> marco, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<|atle|> knoeki: have you tried envy
<Fogel1497> Only thing I can think of is a new clean install, but that may not be feasible or convenient for you, sorry.
<LuitvD> I want wine to have special access rights to a USB device, and wine won't (and shouldn't be) run with sudo. How do I get root access to USB devices as a user, without using sudo?
<|atle|> !envy | knoeki:
<ubottu> knoeki:: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wobx> foolano: yep
<alado2> <Slart>, ah! thats it, many thnx
<tau> is it possible to install ubuntu onto a compressed partition?
<Slart> alado2: you're welcome
<case_> hi, i'm looking for the configuration file used by ekiga to store the accounts information (there's no .ekiga* , nothing in .gnome2/ , some ekiga entries in gconf but nothing about the accounts...)
<DistroJockey> !envyng
<babolat> !grub
<ubottu> Factoid envyng not found
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<knoeki> |atle|: no no no, I don't want that. the problem is that NVidia / xorg think that my card can handle newer drivers, while it only works with the 71 series driver!
<|atle|> knoeki: oh, sorry
<knoeki> every list says I need the 96xx driver, but that's not the case.
<Necrodrako> Hello, I just need to know, how do i change the default ALSA card via terminal. I've done it before i just dont remember the command.
<sparkyy> hey everyone
<knoeki> |atle|: I think I have a solution though.
<knoeki> :_)
<|atle|> hello
 * DistroJockey doesn't recommend envy
<Slart> Necrodrako: alsaconf set-default-card
<azuki> what is more common: wep HEX or passphrase?
<tau> anyone?
<marco> DistroJockey: distro 8.04
<shashi>  I am facing one issue with Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. If i specify proxy in 64-bit firefox which is shipped with distribution is working fine, but if i specify the same proxy in 32-bit browsers like flock, netscape, seamonkey, etc.. then it is not working, i am not able to browse. any one tell me what's the problem ?
<azuki> passphrase: doesn't connect: but hex doesn't give me a good connection
<Slart> azuki: not all wireless things support passphrases..
<Uplink> |atle|: i right clicked it and there is nothing about mounting :/
<sparkyy> Does evolution data server need to be running?  Its using like 50%-100%cpu at startup until I shut it
<case_> azuki, i don't what is the more common, but the more secure is to not use WEP but WPA(2 if available)
<DistroJockey> marco, upgrade I assume?
<Uplink> |atle|: oh ! on edit partition... lol ok
<digital00> is there any command to brutally eject the cdrom??
<case_> digital00, eject
<|atle|> DistroJockey: neither do I but in some cases it is easier
<Slart> digital00: I don't know if it's brutal enough for you.. but "eject"
<laeg> when i try to install the theme GDM-CleanLinux.tar.gz to preferences > appearance > theme i get an error telling me it is not a valid theme. what am i doing wrong?
<LuitvD> I want wine to have special access rights to a USB device, and wine won't (and shouldn't be) run with sudo. How do I get root access to USB devices as a user, without using sudo? anyone? please?
<Necrodrako> Slart: alsaconf set-default-card
<sparkyy> can I remove evolution-data-server?  If i dont use evolution?
<azuki> slart: I am tryin to connect to my wifi thingy... with HEX I can get it to give me ips and DNS and all... but still the internet won't work
<|atle|> Uplink: edit
<wizz1> digital00, take a needle,find a little hole on the cdrom front,and put the needle in it,and push
<knoeki> ...is there any any any any way to shut down X COMPLETELY?
<wizz1> ;]
<wizz1> thats a brutal ejection
<digital00> case_: i'm installing ut2004..and i have to change cdrom about 5 times..but each time it tells me "Busy device - No eject"
<Uplink> |atle|: its as /media/hd1
<Necrodrako> Slart: bash: alsaconf: command not found
<Slart> Necrodrako: yes.. I can't remember if you have to install alsaconf first..
<digital00> wizz1:  i'm installing ut2004..and i have to change cdrom about 5 times..but each time it tells me "Busy device - No eject"
<knoeki> because killing X does not work, X will just respawn. not even removing /tmp/.X0-lock helps... o.O
<wizz1> digital00, i just told you how
<DistroJockey> |atle|, I take it you are refering to upgrading?
<marco> DistroJockey:  yes, upgrade. this is a compiz echo http://paste.ubuntu.com/8901/plain/
<case_> digital00, it says it because a proces is still "inside" the /media/cdrom directory (a shell maybe?)
<sparkyy> can I remove evolution-data-server?  If i dont use evolution?
<digital00> ahm ok..
<Slart> Necrodrako: bah.. sorry.. my bad.. asoundconf set-default-card
<digital00> case_: yes...the shell
<void^> knoeki: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<wizz1> digital00, unmount,then eject
<wizz1> should work
<case_> digital00, si just cd to another place and it will eject fine
<|atle|> as in rightclick, edit and change it to /home/the name you you have set up as your user/windows
<knoeki> void^: ah, that worked.
<Uplink> |atle|: ty ty :D
<|atle|> *Uplink:
<|atle|> >/(
<digital00> case_: it doesn't work..
<|atle|> :-)
<DistroJockey> marco, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<case_> digital00, try fuser /media/cdrom
<LuitvD> I want wine to have special access rights to a USB device, and wine won't (and shouldn't be) run with sudo. How do I get root access to USB devices as a user, without using sudo? anyone? please?
<digital00> case_: even if i do umount and then eject..it doesnt work --> busy device
<sparkyy> looks like I am seeing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747283
<basvg> hmm, the regular installer now gives me a bunch of SQUASHFS error; unable to read fragment...
<chenmin> asd
<digital00> case_: i've already tried it
<basvg> does that imply disk failure ?
<digital00> case_: the shell is using my cd
<chenmin> you
<case_> digital00, and it says...?
<sparkyy> can I remove evolution-data-server?  If i dont use evolution?  Anyone?
<digital00> case_: but if i stop the shell i stop the installation
<case_> digital00, si, get the shell out of the cd!
<|atle|> DistroJockey: no, but some find it convenient to use, as in easy
<Uplink> |atle|: ok, it looks like this /home/Lance Tailsnake/windows
<case_> digital00, ho
<case_> digital00, ok, gotcha
<lucad> ﻿ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?ù
<Necrodrako> Slart: Thanks
<|atle|> Uplink: looks right
<case_> digital00, why have you to eject the cd in the first place? :)
<Uplink> |atle|: ok ty ty :D
<babolat> digital00: try unmounting from /media
<wizz1> case_, he needs to change cd's
<digital00> case_: the installation works in this way..
<wizz1> like,please insert disk #2
<case_> hmmm
<Uplink> |atle|: just told me that is invalid
<Uplink> :(
<digital00> babolat: already tried
<LuitvD> sorry for the repetition, I'm not getting an answer: I want wine to have special access rights to a USB device, and wine won't (and shouldn't be) run with sudo. How do I get root access to USB devices as a user, without using sudo? anyone?
<marco> DistroJockey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8902/
<laeg> shashi: is it just the resolution? you can edit first by making a backup 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.bak' and then by editing it 'sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf' | i suggest you follow the guides on editing it rather than manual trial and error. you need to restart x afterwards ctrl-alt-backspace
<wizz1> digital00, unmounting didnt work ?
<babolat> digital00: what was that prompt u were getting?
<laeg> !res | sharkp
<ubottu> sharkp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<case_> digital00, can't you copy all the cds on your hard drive and launch the install from there?
<laeg> shashi: that comment was for sharkp my bad
<wizz1> case_, what will he do when setup asks to put the second cd ?
<wizz1> he needs to emulate a virtual cdrom
<Uplink> |atle|: it told me that it cannot contain spaces :(
<azuki> need some assistance here I guess.. I can ping my router.. but not the internet...
<wizz1> to do that
<|atle|> Uplink: sorry, you probably need to mount it without the space
<digital00> case_: the sh script is imposted to read cd..not hard drive scripts..
<case_> wizz1, we can, with mount -o loop , but it's still forbiden to unmount when a process is in...
<azuki> oh.. wait... destination host unreachable now
<digital00> and however it's a 4gb game... :\
<Uplink> |atle|: so all together? /home/LanceTailsnake/windows ????
<lucad> ﻿ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<JaseMelb> Hey All, Ive got an issue that I think may be hardware. I have an Acer 5672WLMi laptop. It has a CD/DVD combo drive. It will read/write DVD's, and read CD's, but will not burn CD-Rs. In windows in does not detect the disc. And in Ubuntu it detects a blank DVD-R disc. Any suggestions?
<laeg> when i try to install the theme GDM-CleanLinux.tar.gz to preferences > appearance > theme i get an error telling me it is not a valid theme. what am i doing wrong?
<Danieel> Brazil  yes...
<hume> anyone got an idea of how to set what is shown on the desktop in KDE heron?
<lucad> ﻿ubuntu hardy 64 and opera 9.50b2 64: how can i stream wmv? is there any way to use java?
<case_> digital00, mount -f ???
<|atle|> Uplink: did you not get Lance or something shorter when you typed in your name
<babolat> JaseMelb: Isn't Combo DVD-ROM and CDRW?
<jackregeh>  Hey guys I am configuring a mailserver using Postfix and Dovecot - When I restart dovecot it complains about a setting: http://rafb.net/p/LHDWv241.html any ideas why its complaining about that and how I would go about fixing it ?
<sparkyy> Anyone know about evolution-data-server?
<case_> digital00, no, forget it...
<digital00> case_: doesnt work
<babolat> laeg: probably need to compile it yourself.. as to how, no idea..
<conathan> I was having a problem setting up ubuntu for my brother
<sparkyy> can I remove it?
<|atle|> Uplink: there is a difference, maybe it was lance
<Uplink> |atle|:  this is exactly what I typed /home/Lance Tailsnake/windows
<HSNews> which packages I need to install for install KCacheGrind on GNOME ?
<roxahris> So, I got Ubuntu...
<conathan> He has a via integrated graphics chipset (Chrome9)
<HSNews> KDE libs, which?!
<laeg> babolat: ty
<conathan> and his mouse cursor erases the screen as it moves.
<LuitvD> sorry for the repetition, I'm not getting an answer: I want wine to have special access rights to a USB device, and wine won't (and shouldn't be) run with sudo. How do I get root access to USB devices as a user, without using sudo? anyone?
<knoeki>   The compiler used to compile the kernel (gcc 4.1) does not exactly match the current compiler (gcc 4.2).  The Linux 2.6 kernel module loader rejects kernel
<knoeki>   modules built with a version of gcc that does not exactly match that of the compiler used to build the running kernel.
<|atle|> Uplink: when you typed in your Name earlier in the install
<knoeki> grat, just great.
<babolat> !ask | conathan
<ubottu> conathan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<conathan> babolat: ah
<Uplink> |atle|:  thats exactly how i have it on windows Lance Tailsnake
<JaseMelb> yeah babolat, thats right, its a combo drive which burns DVD-R/+R, CD-R/RW
<harry_> can anyone help me getting problems resolved
<DistroJockey> sorry marco , can't help
<harry_> i have 8.04 now on my laptop and my myth server
<babolat> ﻿JaseMelb: what's the drive's manufacturer?
<harry_> on laptop: wifi (wpa2) doesn't work at boottime
<|atle|> Uplink: this has nothing to do with windows, it is only to easier identify the drive
<knoeki> how can I change the gcc environment variable?
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, yes, I have seen the issue
<Uplink> |atle|: so what do we do? its not taking the space :(
<harry_> on laptop: keyboard indicator messes up after reboot, (switching keyboards doesn't work)
<AussieGuy> it wouldnt be possible. Youd have to write your own program suid root program, to access the usb
<AussieGuy> for wine
<harry_> on mythbox: playing live tv is very stuttering, gives aweful picture
<harry_> on mythbox: my logitech ultrax media remote r-rc6 doesn't work anymore
<|atle|> Uplink: try to mount it as /home/lancet/windows
<sparkyy> can I remove it? with apt-get remove evolution-data-server?  I am not using evolution.  OR is it required by the OS otherwise?
<harry_> anyone experience with any of the problems?
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, yes
<conathan> Mouse Cursor erases creen.  (H/W: Via Chrome9). Verified in 7.10 and 8.04.  Seemed to work in 8.04beta4.  Looking to track down where the problem may be.  Experiened with xorg.conf editing, and Xorg driver compilation.
<Uplink> |atle|: what about /home/Administrator/windows
<|atle|> Uplink: that should be your user name
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, thanks man!  Any idea why its included ?  I don't use fat email clients
<conathan> there we go.  one line, slightly broken grammer.  not bad
<roxahris> For some reason, when I get disconnected to my WEP network, I cannot reconnect unless I reboot.
<IdleOne> sparkyy: you can remove it. it will also remove a package called ubuntu-desktop that package is not necessary but it is suggested you re-install it
<harry_> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Logitech_UltraX_Media_Remote
<|atle|> Uplink: try what i suggested
<harry_> that doesn't work a bit!
<Mimi> Ummm... I just logged in and there's no sound.. I click the mp3 to play, it looks like it's going to play and it just sits there.... and I'm trying to listen to Pandora online too, to see if its banshee or sound in general, and nope, no sound...  I've had this hardy install for almost a week now.. never had the problem. what gives... O.o
<harry_> well... it works, just the keys don't
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, has never caused me grief but I have seen a few people complain. No idea as to why though
<Uplink> |atle|: ok... /home/lancet/windows
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, looks like an open bug
<LuitvD> sorry for the repetition, I'm not getting an answer: I want wine to have special access rights to a USB device, and wine won't (and shouldn't be) run with sudo. How do I get root access to USB devices as a user, without using sudo? anyone?
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, link?
<Mimi> LuitvD:  I think you'll get a better answer at #wine
<harry_> LuitvD: no idea, sry
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, I removed it but it also junks ekiga, evolution-plugins, evolution-exchange, and the data server
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evolution-data-server/+bug/151536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 151536 in evolution-data-server "[MASTER] E-D-S hangs on login and uses 100% cpu" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<the_alamo> i use gthumb to browse my video collection, how would i change the default application it uses to open videos?
<LuitvD> Mimi: don't know... I want sudo access rights on USB devices in general though, not just wine
<harry_> Mimi: where can i get answers?
<babolat> LuitvD: repeating won't help. if someone knows, they'll answer.. support for wine is that way --> #winehq
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, ahh, yeah, there is a way not to junk those
<LuitvD> babolat: okay, thanks
<Uplink> |atle|: and if i wanna switch my username on windows later? to Uplink?
<Aquaman> Hey, I know that this is not a question about Ubuntu but I dont know where to ask and I have read different manuals, but each one says a different thing. PCI Express bus is parallel or serial?
<conathan> LuitvD: (Disclaimer: no ubuntu experience).  a: create a new group, b: chmod the usb device to the new group, c: add current user to the group, d: retry it again
<Istvan> hello
<AussieGuy> im pretty certail that wouldnt be possible, aside from running wine under a special user that
<AussieGuy> has special rights to usb
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, thanks man! =)
<|atle|> Uplink: once again, two different things
<Uplink> |atle|: I mean... i mount it as /home/Uplink/windows and after the ubuntu install i boot up windows and change my username to Uplink
<LuitvD> conathan: thanks :) I'll try
<conathan> LuitvD: also, it may already be part of a group now
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, you're welcome
<shashi>  I am facing one issue with Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. If i specify proxy in 64-bit firefox which is shipped with distribution is working fine, but if i specify the same proxy in 32-bit browsers like flock, netscape, seamonkey, etc.. then it is not working, i am not able to browse. any one tell me what's the problem ?
<Istvan> I am here because I want to know how can I set up my resolution in ubuntu 8.04
<shashi> I am using 64-bit Ubuntu 8.04. It ships Firefox_64bit. Proxy is working fine in that. Any 64_bit browser like seamonkey and others.. also working fine. For Java and Flash, i want use 32_bit_Firefox, If i install any 32_bit_browsers, the proxy is not working.
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, now I am without 100% cpu utilization at boot. =)
<conathan> LuitvD: in which case, just add your name to that group
<LuitvD> conathan: where do I find the USB devices? /dev/bus?
<conathan> LuitvD: what device is it?
<Mimi> harry_:  Id like to help, but I joined the chat after you presented your question/problem --- plus I doubt I can help much :p
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, good to hear. That's the issue I here about (CPU usage)
<|atle|> Uplink: no, that has nothing to do with this, i suggest you leave it as it is. /media/hd1 or what it is now
<Uplink> lol ok ok
<LuitvD> conathan: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0451:f432 Texas Instruments, Inc.
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, I actually wanted to use that CPU for real work. LOL
<harry_> on laptop: wifi (wpa2) doesn't work at boottime
<rumpel> why has hardy changed my mountpoints? =8) Is this the new style?
<harry_> on laptop: keyboard indicator messes up after reboot, (switching keyboards doesn't work)
<harry_> on mythbox: playing live tv is very stuttering, gives aweful picture
<babolat> Istvan: hav u tried System > Preferences > Screen Res?
<harry_> on mythbox: my logitech ultrax media remote r-rc6 doesn't work anymore
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, hehe :)
<FloodBot2> harry_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conathan> LuitvD: give me a few seconds,  (what does the device do?)
<jrib> rumpel: you mean the use of UUIDs?
<|atle|> Uplink: hehe
<harry_> Mimi: those are my problems
<neil_d> The nvidia driver from nvidia-gfx-new doesn't appear to work. :(  I am using a GeForce 6600 card.  every way I try to configure failed
<rumpel> @jrib no... my hda1-hda7 changed to sdc1-sdc7
<Uplink> /media/hda1 or /media/hd1
<Uplink> ?
<ubottu> rumpel: Error: "jrib" is not a valid command.
<conathan> LuitvD: try ls -l /dev/usb*
<LuitvD> conathan: it's an emulator tool for the MSP430 chip
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, I have some real websurfing to comedy central to do
<jrib> !uuid > rumpel (read the private message from ubotu)
<bladerunne1> when I play a game in ubuntu it kicks me out and back into my desktop after about 10 mins even when I move the mouse and type on the keyboard.  preusme this isn't a screensaver feature so what could this be down to?  I use compiz-fusion also in hardy
<rumpel> well ... i fixed it... but it was a bit confusing...
<jrib> rumpel: that link explains
<Patchak> hey all, I have a really weird display issue since this morning, my screen is like split in two.... the display is compltely broken, isthere a way to see if there is a hardware problem??
<bladerunne1> has anyone else experienced this?
<LuitvD> conathan: it's all root:root
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, hook me up ;)
<rumpel> tnx
<Istvan> <bladerunne1> disable compiz when you play games...
<babolat> jas anyone in here tried TV tuner on Hardy? coz i'm planning to, and i dont know if driver support for those (PixelView BT878) is good.... can someone share an opinion?
<sparkyy> DistroJockey, have a great day
<|atle|> Uplink: /media/hd1
<Patchak> it's not always like that, but sometimes it will just start to jump around the screen and spit in two
<sparkyy> thanks everyone
<ohyouknow1987> hi, im new to ubuntu, i am having a problem getting youtube videos to play, can someone help me out?
<DistroJockey> sparkyy, you too :)
<Uplink> ty.. sorry if im such a fucking noob on this
<bladerunne1> Istvan....  yeah tried that too and no joy
<|atle|> Uplink: as it was before we started
<Mimi> ohyouknow1987:  what do you have, ubuntu hardy heron ?
<Uplink> ok, im about to click install
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: visit http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ and click on the yellow bar that shows up
<|atle|> Uplink: its ok, we all where once a noob
<LuitvD> conathan: so I guess the devices are all in the root group, right?
<ohyouknow1987> yes
 * smmagic thinks they should create a ubuntu hungry hippos
<conathan> LuitvD: yep
<conathan> LuitvD: try this.  groupadd usb;
<bladerunne1> Istvan: in fact I'm using metacity right now (metacity --replace does invoke metacity right?! ;0)
<conathan> LuitvD: chgrp usb /dev/usb*
<LuitvD> conathan: and then?
<Mimi> ohyouknow1987:  and you're using Firefox  3 beta 5, right? (it says on firefox titlebar)
 * harry_ posts to forums...
<conathan> LuitvD: add your user to the current group,
<gretl> ohyouknow1987, install flashplugin nonfree
<Istvan> bladerunnel right...
<Mimi> jrib:  he shoudlnt have flash problems if he got Hardy
<|atle|> Uplink: good luck and welcome to the freedom of Gnu/Unix
<Uplink> |atle|: ty dude... thanx a LOT
<conathan> LuitvD: (by editing /etc/group)
<Istvan> I want to know how I can change the damn resolution in ubuntu 8.04
<Istvan> I tryed with all tutorials
<Istvan> no results
<jrib> Mimi: right
<ohyouknow1987> i did that, but ti still doesnt work...
<Istvan> my monitor sucks
<conathan> LuitvD: then logout/login
<FloodBot2> Istvan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !fixres > istvan (read the private message from ubotu)
<ohyouknow1987> yes im using firefox
<rumpel> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bladerunne1> ﻿Istvan: find out what you card is capable of then edit the xorg.conf
<Uplink> |atle|: so how do i edit the MBR?
<LuitvD> conathan: logout/login == close terminal and open a new one?
<babolat> Istvan: u sure you're using the right driver?
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: did what exactly?  You were given two suggestions
<conathan> LuitvD: entire X session actually
<bladerunne1> Istvan: have you already tried that?
<jrib> !who | ohyouknow1987
<ubottu> ohyouknow1987: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ohyouknow1987> installed flash nonfree
<LuitvD> conathan: bah
<ohyouknow1987> ok. sorry
<conathan> LuitvD: what's wrong?
<|atle|> Uplink: well the install does that for you
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<LuitvD> conathan: I have so many programs running XD
<Uplink> |atle|: yay... ty :D
<conathan> LuitvD: well, try su - (loginname) in your terminal
<conathan> LuitvD: that may be enough
<jrib> !pastebin > ohyouknow1987 (read the private message from ubotu)
<LuitvD> conathan: and after I did that? what's next?
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know how to install fonts in 8.04?
<|atle|> Uplink: after it is installed you get to choose between Ubuntu and Windows when you boot up.
<conathan> LuitvD: try wine out again
<azuki> ok.. I can't seem to get my wifi to function properly.. I get an ip, a gateway an everything.. but when I ping the gateway it says me "host unreachable"... anyone familiar with this message? I added pci=noacpi to the startup of ubuntu...
<Uplink> |atle|: btw... i have a broadcom BCM43XX and my drivers wont load :(
<Uplink> |atle|: Im wired right now... :/
<Dr_willis> Uplink,  the specfic chipset is often imporntant.
<|atle|> !wifi | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> !fonts > mattycoze (read the private message from ubotu)
<Uplink> I tried those wifis :/ and my card is there
<mattycoze> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mattycoze> jrib hey man, thanks but i've got a custom .ttf file
<conathan> LuitvD: BTW, that chgrp has to be done every bootup (I dont know where you can stick that on ubuntu),
<|atle|> Uplink: then someone else can help, as i do not have a wificard, sorry
<kelvin911> anyone having problem with hardy????
<conathan> LuitvD: and the proper fix would be to add a udev rule for that, but that's beyond my abilities.
<Pici> !anyone | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kelvin911> after i upgrade from gutsy the font is SCREW UP !
<ohyouknow1987> ok here is my paste link
<ohyouknow1987> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8908/
<bladerunne1> ﻿mattycoze: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-ttf-Fonts-on-Ubuntu
<jrib> mattycoze: did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<Uplink> |atle|:  ty for all the help :]
<conathan> Mouse Cursor erases creen.  (H/W: Via Chrome9). Verified in 7.10 and 8.04.  Seemed to work in 8.04beta4.  Looking to track down where the problem may be.  Experiened with xorg.conf editing, and Xorg driver compilation.
<LuitvD> conathan: thanks anyway :) I'll try to search for more info on fixing this with udev then :)
<kelvin911> anyone have font being too thick problem???
<|atle|> Uplink: you are more then welcome
<conathan> LuitvD: actually chmod 777 /dev/usb* may be simpler
<neil_d> can you make the vesa driver do 1600x1200 screen ?
<LuitvD> conathan: true
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: yes
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: no, you need to open a terminal, run the command 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree' and pastebin *that*.  Remember to prefix what you say with the nick of who you are addressing
<conathan> LuitvD: hmm,  LinuxFromScratch has some good udev examples btw
<kelvin911> what was the font ubuntu 7.10 uses?????
<kelvin911> can anyone check it if you are using 7.10 now ??
<Uplink> |atle|: so after the install how do i update my 7.04 into 8.04?
<LuitvD> conathan: thanks :)
<ubuntuROX> Hello,  I installed the 64bit version to a usb drive, now grub fails unless the usb drive is plugged in, does anyone know how to remedy this so that it uses internal drive for booting?
<kelvin911> because my font here are mess up
<kelvin911> freaking messup
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: oo ok thanks i'll try that
<|atle|> !upgrade | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<|atle|> Uplink: why did you not download the 8.04
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: sometimes wifi cards change chipset halfway through the product lifespan... what chipset is it returning for you when you type sudo lshw -class network
<laeg> is anyone else having trouble with gdmsetup in hardy?
<Dr_willis> laeg,  care to be more specific?
<bladerunne1> Uplink: should be under product
<Take0n> hello guys could you pls help me with a sound issue I have on ubuntu 8.4?
<Dr_willis> laeg,  it dident want to run for me earlier today. but then it worked fine. not sure what the deal was with it. Took about 2 min to start up
<ubuntuROX> I have tried unmounting the usb drive and then running grub-update and that did not fix it, I did not unplug it, but Im getting tired of rebooting to test? does anyoune know where to point me?
<DistroJockey> ubuntuROX, probably related to UUID,  blkid  will give device id's
<LadyNikon> since the lastest update for 7.10 i have been having graphics issues.  The restricted drivers for nvidia arent working.
<rumpel> ubuntu now works fine. tnx ^^
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8910/
<|atle|> !ask | Take0n:
<ubottu> Take0n:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Uplink> bladerunne1: product: BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver
<laeg> Dr_willis: ya it just started for me also, ty :) (had trouble earlier and a gnome dev says it's a hardy socket issue)
<elektronik123456> how turn on ubuntu effects ?
<Uplink> |atle|: b/c i had the 7.04 in my hand already and i thought updating would be faster
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: k, now close all instances of firefox, and visit http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ .  What does it say about your version of flash?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: this is your chipset... ﻿BCM4311
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: 2 secs
<|atle|> Uplink: ok
<Uplink> bladerunne1: ty ty :D
<Uplink> |atle|:  yea... lol :P this CD is red and i got it on the mail
<Take0n> I installed ubuntu 7 and everything was fine I could hear clear sound from youtube videos, mp3s etc. I then upgraded to ubuntu 8.4 but when I play music, videos etc the sound has an annoying "hhhhhhhr"-like background sound... like when speakers are broken/burned and you play music at a high volume.. something like that. I am sure I don't have broken/burned speakers so.. what could the problem be?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: you tried the ndiswrapper with your windows drivers?
<hans__> hallo allemaal
<laeg> Dr_willis: why does sytem > preferences > appearance > think theme files aren't theme files when i try to import them?
<Uplink> bladerunne1: I tried installing ndiswrapper and got stuck there lol
<Knightwise> hey hans
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: at what stage
<Knightwise> the lingo here is english i'm afraid
<hans__> how is life , voor het eerst ghier
<Dr_willis> laeg,  they could be archived incorectly, or have extra files,  if you are refering to GDM theme files.
<hans__> hier
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: 8,0,99,0 is my version
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: then flash is installed
<Knightwise> hans  english my friend ENGLISH :)
<smmagic> Can anyone tell me what the sound card support is like in the latest ubuntu?
<Uplink> bladerunne1: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Dr_willis> laeg,  you might want to check out that 'gnome-art-nextgeneration' program - it automates the stuff from the gnome.art web site. (gnome-artng)
<hans__> ok, for the first time here
<hans__> just installed ubuntu a few weeks agao
<hans__> ago
<hans__> great software
<|atle|> !de | hans__
<ubottu> hans__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone know how to run Add/Remove in Ratpoison? =P
<Dr_willis> smmagic,   some newer cards can have issues, and the x-fi cards are an issue. My creative audigy2 works great.
<Knightwise> erm : ubottu : hans is speaking dutch
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: ok then why when i hit play on youtube it just skips over the video and says share/ watch again?
 * Slart thinks Hans is from Holland
<hans__> just can not install and/or use voipbuster and the webcam
<hans__>  a pity
<laeg> Dr_willis: bear with me
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink:did it install anything? ndiswrapper-common is what is returned using sudo apt-cache search ndsiwrapper in hardy
<conathan> Mouse Cursor is eraseing the screen as it moves.  (H/W: Via Chrome9). Verified in 7.10 and 8.04.  Seemed to work in 8.04beta4.  Looking to track down where the problem may be.  Experiened with xorg.conf editing, and Xorg driver compilation.
<|atle|> Knightwise: oh, sorry
<Uplink> bladerunne1: i have no idea what u just said lol
<loca|host> hello all
<Slart> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Uplink> Im on 7.04 btw
<Knightwise> lol :)
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: well you do have an old version for some reason.  Have you installed some other flash as well?  Maybe gnash or a version you installed manually before?
<Knightwise> fresh coffee in ubuntu-nl ?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: did it install anything when you tried to install
<Knightwise> why dont we have that over here
<hans__> i know, read it all. but i think i am too stupiud to unerstand
<hans__> lol
<stylesen> do anyone know the solution for this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199457
<conathan> BTW, are we allowed to reask questions?  It is a busy channel,
<Uplink> bladerunne1: told me E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
 * smmagic boils up some coffee for every helper in the channel
<jrib> conathan: yes, but wait ~10-15 minutes
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: i may have installed gnash
<smmagic> How do you all like your coffee? :P
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink:  yeah its because there is no such thing
<Slart> conathan: of course.. just don't ask once a minute..
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: remove it, restart firefox
<Take0n> so there is none in here who can help me?
<azuki> IT'S WORKING! IT'S WORKING :)
<ohyouknow1987> jrib:ok i'll try that
<Uplink> bladerunne1: lol i suck at this
<Knightwise> has anybody had any experience with ubuntu and seesmic.com ,
<bladerunne1> Uplink: if you type "sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper" then it looks in the repos for that item
<sohjo> Has anybody tried to install creative live cam video im pro?
<jrib> Take0n: it's better to ask your question, otherwise we don't know if we can help you
<Uplink> kk
<conathan> jrib: Slart: Thanks
<Slart> Take0n: what was your question again?
<Take0n> jrib, already did once
<Take0n> I installed ubuntu 7 and everything was fine I could hear clear sound from youtube videos, mp3s etc. I then upgraded to ubuntu 8.4 but when I play music, videos etc the sound has an annoying "hhhhhhhr"-like background sound... like when speakers are broken/burned and you play music at a high volume.. something like that. I am sure I don't have broken/burned speakers so.. what could the problem be?
<hans__> thanks, but where to type the sudo thing?
<Knightwise> hans : alt F2
<jrib> Take0n: yes, you can repeat it after some time or try the forums or mailing list
<Slart> Take0n: no idea on that one
<microwaver> Anyone can help me a bit witht the Xserver. I can't play wow anymore since I installed xserver-xgm
<bladerunne1> Uplink: there you'll see names of packages. what you want is "suso apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<sjovan> hey, i got a NTFS disk connected to my computer. shouldn't this give me wright permissions ---> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde1 /media/abc/ <--- i get a generic error, when i try to transfer
<bladerunne1> Uplink: sudo not suso!
<Uplink> LoL OK OK
<Uplink> im not THAT noob x]
<Take0n> sorry I just thought it would be classed as repeat or flood since the text is somewhat long =)
<hans__> great thanaksso much, as i said a newbee here
<Uplink> sudo is for admin
<Uplink> right? :D
<bladerunne1> Uplink: ;)
<hans__> ok, thanks
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: thanks so much it works!!!
<|atle|> oh man, backup day, and it is taking forever. i should stop collecting stuff :-)
<microwaver> xserver-xgl I mean
<Uplink> ;)
<bladerunne1> Uplink: yes
<Knightwise> hans__ its newBIE not newBEE (a bee is a bug)µ
<hrehf> hmm, what transfer rate would you expect on a 100mbit lan via scp? i'm having ~1.1mb/s here :(
<smmagic> Does anyone know if the PSP has errors connecting with ubuntu
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: sorry, ive only been on here like 2 weeks, total newb
<bladerunne1> ﻿smmagic: connects fine
<smmagic> no logical errors?
<mohamed_> hello all, anyone know where i can get radio list for exaile or Rhythmbox ?
<Dr_willis> smmagic,  ive not had issues in the past wioth my psp.. just set it to usb mode..
<bladerunne1> ﻿smmagic: no
<jrib> ohyouknow1987: no problem, glad you got it
<smmagic> Like saying I have 2gb instead of 3
<ohyouknow1987> jrib: thanks again.
<Slart> hrehf: isn't scp encrypted ? that will bring the speed down somewhat
<hans__> anyway will try now the alt+F2 first and then back , but yes maybe read all the manuals first and then start,lol
<bladerunne1> ﻿smmagic: never checked that but never had issues no
<hrehf> Slart well, somewhat, but 1/10th?
 * smmagic thinks if it could be custom firmware
<azuki> I guess the geforce go 6100 isn't legacy right?
<|atle|> mohamed_: for rhytmbox there is a shoutcast plugin, i think
<hans__> hhmmm, thaNKS NEWBIE
<mohamed_> thx, |atle|
 * Knightwise feels hans is new here ;)
<bladerunne1> ﻿smmagic: i use custom fw too
<Uplink> OK BRB! installation complete! YAYYYY!!!
<smmagic> Mmk then
<Slart> hrehf: well.. I agree.. it sounds like a lot.. but aren't you getting close to the maximum hard drive speed there too?
<Take0n> I went to alsa-project.org but I am not sure of what I need to download..
 * bladerunne1 agrees with ﻿Knightwise
<hans__> THANKS , SORRY AGAIN, I MIGHT BE THE BUG ,LOL
<hrehf> Slart, nah, it should easily handle 7mb/s
<hrehf> (which i'd expect)
<Take0n> I mean I have sound, I can see my soundcard when I enter lspci in terminal but I can't hear clear sound
<bladerunne1> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tobe002> you can just download like
<bladerunne1> lol
<loca|host> how can i activate display on the second plugged screen on my laptop ?
<loca|host> i want to manually activate it, hardy is automatically activating it when X starts
<Slart> hrehf: hmm.. well.. I'm out of ideas then..perhaps someone else knows more
<hans__> WILL TRY THE THINGS I PRINTED OUT TO GET THE THINGS WORKING CONCERNING THE WEBCAM
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: good luck young skywalker
<loca|host> so i need to restart X when i want to get my second screen
<Uplink> bladerunne1: E: Couldn't find package ndisgtk
<Slart> hans__: caps lock.. please
<hans__> ONLY INSTALLING VOIPBUSTER IN EKIGA IS NOT WORKING AT ALL
<hans__> sorry!!!!
<Knightwise> hans__ don't shout !
<bladerunne1> !caps | ﻿hans__
<ubottu> ﻿hans__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<smmagic> Now you must give everyone in the channel $10
<smmagic> For shame xD
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: you on hardy?
<Uplink> hardy? whats that?
<|atle|> 8.04
<hans__> i am so sorry, was just hitting the wrong button
<Uplink> im on 7.04 fiesty
<Lamego> Uplink, its the current ubuntu version
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: you wanna get upgraded sonny jim!
<Uplink> lmao
<Uplink> is that a joke?
<hans__> will be bCK Lter , bye for now
<cromag> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: please run "sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper" and post returned info to pastebin and opst link
<Uplink> i installed 7.04 hopping to upgrade it to the most recent one
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: why not upgrade - and yes, it was a joke
 * bladerunne1 has a strange sense of humour
<Uplink> bladerunne1: let me restart so i run from the HDD and not from liveCD
<Uplink> ^_^
<jrib> Uplink: fresh install of 7.04?  Why not just install 8.04 fresh?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: you'll need to install on your hard drive again!
<Uplink> lol b/c i didnt download it
<Uplink> i had 7.04 CD so long ago
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: yes install 8.04 hardy instead of 7.04 feisty!
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: it is very old now
<Lamego> the upgrade will just take as much download time as the entire cd
<Uplink> I'll update?
<Uplink> oh boi...
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: hardy is way better
<Uplink> i thought that it would save me time
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get my bluetooth mouse working in xubuntu 8.04?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: carry out the upgrade straight away
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: then start installing stuff
<azuki> give it a raise
<Uplink> alright, brb "reboot"
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to get my bluetooth mouse working in xubuntu 8.04?
<tobe002> timeout
<shally87> hi..
<tobe002> logout
<tobe002> bb
<adriaan> slap it.
<bladerunne1> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shally87> help! anyone know how to install lamp server which include apache mysql and php?
<jrib> !lamp > shally87 (read the private message from ubotu)
<|atle|> gtg, bye
<bladerunne1> ﻿tmapj: see above ^^
<Take0n> I installed ubuntu 7 and everything was fine I could hear clear sound from youtube videos, mp3s etc. I then upgraded to ubuntu 8.4 but when I play music, videos etc the sound has an annoying "hhhhhhhr"-like background sound... like when speakers are broken/burned and you play music at a high volume.. something like that. I am sure I don't have broken/burned speakers so.. what could the problem be?
<shally87> ok
<bladerunne1> ﻿Take0n: have no idea but hardy uses pulseaudio instead of alsa / oss by default.  have you tried the others to see what happens (goto sound settings)
<shally87> ih ih jrib..thanks i didn notice that
<conathan> Mouse Cursor is eraseing the screen as it moves.  (H/W: Via Chrome9). Verified in 7.10 and 8.04.  Seemed to work in 8.04beta4.  Looking to track down where the problem may be.  Experiened with xorg.conf editing, and Xorg driver compilation.
<Lamego> bladerunne1, is not "instead", pulseaudio is used with alsa / oss
<DistroJockey> shally87, just to share; type   sudo tasksel    and select LAMP
<TheCobra> conathan, you have a via chipset graphic card?
<microwaver> Is it impossible to Wine WOW next to the xserver-xgl?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Lamego: my bad.. is used instead of ESD? or something along those lines
<conathan> TheCobra: yes
<the_alamo> does ubuntu have two different tracking tools, both approximately called tracker --one with magnifying glass and paw for the icon the the other with binoculars and gears?
<TheCobra> and good resolution??
<conathan> TheCobra: (well, installing for someone else)
<conathan> TheCobra: dont think he mentioned any resolution problems
<TheCobra> found a driver, but it only works on the 7.10
<ghabit> Hello. Help me please - I need to find way to control in-&-out internet traffic.
<Lamego> pulseaudio it's at a lower level, its used by alsa and oss
<conathan> TheCobra: what about openchrome?
<TheCobra> oh tried unichrome
<Take0n> how do I do that? :\
<bladerunne1> ﻿Lamego: it doesn't do what it says on the tin for me and I can't have 2 apps running using audio at the same time with nForce onboard audio
<bladerunne1> ﻿Lamego: let alone control them individually
<microwaver> Is it impossible to Wine WOW next to the xserver-xgl?
<conathan> TheCobra: there was a chrome page on the ubuntu wiki (didn't help for 7.10 for my issue)
<erUSUL> Lamego: quite the oposite pulseaudio is a server that uses alsa and sits on top of it... it has to offer alñsa and oss emulation for apps that are not ready for pulseaudio/esd/arts (for which it provides emulation too)
<adriaan> is there any way to get pulseaudio to work with wine, by the way?
<Keule> hi there! does anybody use a terratec hybrid xs with hardy?
<adriaan> I had to set everything to alsa to get sound in wine
<Lamego> erUSUL, ops, from my readings I got the idea it was the way around, thanks for the correction :)
<Keule> i cant compile.....
<guilee> hi
<moon`> hey what's the name of that prog that lets you use msn and aim in unison?
<adriaan> pidgin?
 * bladerunne1 thinks pulseaudio is pretty fresh off the vine ;0) we'll all learn soon !!!
<Keule> i tryed it with this german wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<erUSUL> Lamego: no problem; pulse audio is a sound server like esd or arts (or the ones used in Mac OSX and vista)
<moon`> jah, thanks adriaan
<suriro> Take0n: fiddle with system>pref.s>sound ,if not already.  Also mixer settings...
<bladerunne1> ﻿erUSUL: esd and arts are used in osx and vista????
<Take0n> I changed everything to ALSA I tested all of them.. when I hit the "test" button it sounds nice but when I play a video file or mp3 or youtube video etc
<Take0n> it's not
<magnetron> bladerunne1: no, that's why he didn't say that
<erUSUL> bladerunne1: no they both use sound servers pulseaudio and esd and arts are sound servers too
<thrope> can anyone explain this to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8913/  why is the modified path not being picked up when I source .bash_profile?
<bladerunne1> my bad!!! misread
 * bladerunne1 feels enlightened
<suriro> Take0n: prefer Autodetect if possible
<Uplink> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<magnetron> thrope: did you restart X ?
<Take0n> okay just a second do I have to restart each time I change the settings?
<thrope> magnetron: no, why should I need to - I manually sourced the file
<Uplink> why i cant find from 7.04 to 8.04 ????
<wobx> re
<wobx> i solved the problem with pata/ide devices changed to scsi/sata
<wobx> kernel is faulty in hardy heron
<jrib> Uplink: it's not possible.  You need to go to 7.10 first, then to 8.04.  You are better off with a fresh install if 7.04 is also fresh
<moon`> hey how do you do dns look ups in irssi?
<babolat> hate to be a bother, but can someone pls point me to Transmission's channel, if they have one?...
<wobx> 2.6.24 was the problem
<Uplink> oh ok jrib, lol ty
<bladerunne1> Uplink: upgrade before installing then install using ﻿sudo apt-get install ndisgtk ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<wobx> with 2.6.22 it works
<unop> thrope, ~/.bash_profile is only sourced in a login shell -- declare $PATH in ~/.bashrc
<Flynsarmy> Why can't we alt+tab in gedit?
<ChaosTheory^> How do you run Add/Remove from terminal?
<Take0n> it doesn
<Take0n> doesn't work :(
<ChaosTheory^> How do you run Synaptic from terminal?
<hap> Hi everyone. I just upgraded but my synaptic mouse does not work at all anymore on X, anyone would know a bit about that ?
<Uplink> ok bladerunne1
<Lamego> ChaosTheory^, sudo apt-get install/remove package
<thrope> unop: but I am manually soruceing it: it isn't a login issue... I run . .bash_profile or source .bash_profile and it doesn't change the path
<microwaver> Is it impossible to Wine WOW next to the xserver-xgl?
<DistroJockey> ChaosTheory^, sudo apt-get
<Lamego> ChaosTheory^, synaptic
<Keule> could anybody help me with a terratec dvb-t card?
<Keule> please!
<Flynsarmy> ChaosTheory: apt-cache search <package> for search
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: good luck I'm off to play some GTAIV!!!!
<magnetron> thrope: i don't know why, i just know that i need to restart X to use my modified .bashrc , in respect to PATH variables
<jrib> ChaosTheory^: gnome-app-install, or synaptic
<thrope> unop: forget for a second it is .bash_profile and look at the commands I'm running
<ChaosTheory^> Thanks everyone. =)
<magnetron> !ask | Keule
<ubottu> Keule: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Take0n> bladerunne1, lucy you may I join you? :P
<Uplink>  Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 7.04 before you upgrade.
<thrope> unop: it could be any file and that should work
<Take0n> lucky*
<Uplink> what does that mean? :|
<hap> ChaosTheory^: do you gave the same problem than I, no more synaptic mouse ?
<Lamego> magnetron, system wide paths should be set at /etc/environment
<Keule> magnetron:  i did that wiki (germen) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: course you can ;)  haven't even played it yet and bought it yesterday with a brand new ps3!  anyhow offtopic! peace
<Keule> i use a terratec hybrid xs card - but i cannot compile
<hap> ChaosTheory^: I just arrived, could you copy/paste the solution if that so ?
<Uplink> LoL nice
<Take0n> Uplink, if you were talking to me I did all the updates before I upgraded. It was why it told me to upgrade, there were no more updates
<magnetron> Lamego: ok, thx. hop thrope saw it too
<Uplink> ohh!!! no wonder :/
<ChaosTheory^> hap: No, sorry. I'm talking about the Synaptic package manager.
<Uplink> so updates and THEN upgrades
<hap> ah sux
<Uplink> I see... TY TY
<hap> hehe
<matteo1990> hi all, i am using kmid to play a midi but i cant hear anithing
<matteo1990> any tips?
<thrope> I'm not trying to set a system wide path - I'm trying to set a per-user path
<babolat> how do i know if the server i'm using for repository is out of date.. it's been ~5 days since i got hardy. no updates whatsoever..
<unop> thrope, not sure what is going on there
<Keule> magnetron:  i asked so whats up?
<bladerunne1> Uplink:I'd upgrade straight away but may be wrong.. ps you have a pm
<Uplink> hey bladerunne1. I get GTA4 this friday
<neil_d> having a problem with my GeForce 6600 the nvidia driver supplied doesn't appear to work :(   and when I downloaded the driver script from nvidia it complained the the installed version of gcc was 4.2 and the kernel had been compiled by version 4.1 :(  what can I do to get the driver working ?
<DistroJockey> hap, feel free to ask a question. Try to state as much information about the issue as you can.
<Uplink> sure bladerunne1 ty ty
<jrib> thrope: add two echo $PATH lines to your .bash_profile.  One before you export PATH and another right after
<Uplink> Ill bug you if anything goes wrong lol
<hans__> byebye for nwo
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: check your private messages
<magnetron> Keule: ask the channel, if anyone knows they will answer. when you direct your questions to me only, others may think that i told you i know the answer. i don't. show some patience please
<Uplink> hwere
<hap> DistroJockey: I just upgraded and my synaptic mouse does not work under X. It works under console when I start gpm. Both xorg.conf and gpm.conf use the same mouse device /dev/input/mice as ps2
<hap> DistroJockey: is that a known issue ?
<knmstrflx> Anyone have any experience getting a FireGL v3100 card working properly in 8.04?
<bladerunne1> Uplink: in pidgin on the tabs above tab
<hap> I use the synaptic driver for X.
<magnetron> !anyone | knmstrflx
<ubottu> knmstrflx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Uplink> i dont see no private messages :(
<magnetron> Uplink: you need to register your nick on freenode
<Uplink> ahh shame :/
<DistroJockey> hap, not to me, but that was nicely stated :)
<IdleOne> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: are you in pidgin? next to the channel tab #ubuntu there should be bladerunner tab
<hap> DistroJockey: I tried booting on my older kernel but it s not a kernel issue as gpm works.
<knmstrflx> !anyone have any experience getting a FireGL v3100 card working properly in 8.04?
<ubottu> knmstrflx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Keule> ok magnetron i ask... but I asked a 1000 times - and noone answered i only get messages if i say..... "can i ask something"....
<sisif> Hello guys. After update-ing from 7.10 to 8.04, my wired ethernet card module (broadcom) is not longer loaded at boot time and I have to manually load it each time. I`d added it to /etc/modules and is not black listed in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Even tried to load it via rc.local by adding "modprobe b44" in the script. But no matter what I do, I can`t seem to make it work. And having to manually load it each time is rather frustrating. Is the any other solut
<sisif> ion I can try ?
<Uplink> pidgin?
<Uplink> im on GAIM
<Uplink> lol
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: yeah same think but pidgin newest incarnate
<magnetron> Keule: if noone knows, no one will answer.
<hap> DistroJockey: no mouse under X => kinda of sux...
<HHLee> Hello, 8.04 how to share file with windows
<Uplink> lol I see... sorry Mr... but im a LITTLE updated right now
<Keule> lol magnetron
<babolat> are Hardy clean-installers supposed to have gotten updates since it was released?
<DistroJockey> hap, can imagine
<Uplink> so i dunno the hell u talking about
<DistroJockey> hap, maybe wacom related?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: no worries.  gaim is now called pidgin
<bazhang> babolat: none so far
<Vlet> babolat: don't think so
<Uplink> sweet
<Uplink> but i still dont see any PM's
<Uplink> lol
<hap> DistroJockey: no wacom here.
<ChaosTheory^> I've got a Prism shortcut, but when I try to run it through MC it won't open?
<knmstrflx> !anyone go to: hell
<ubottu> knmstrflx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krim> Anyone else noticed that in Hardy when you have Firefox 3 maximized, you can still select the border as if to resize it (althought the size won't change of course)?
<hap> DistroJockey: it s a vaio.
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: 2 secs I'll do a screenshot
<hap> and I get : input: PS/2 Mouse as /devices/virtual/input/input2
<hap> (in the dmesg)
<babolat> bazhang, Vlet: oh...was getting worried coz i'm on the hong kong server.. :-D
<jrib> knmstrflx: please don't do that.  Just ask the channel your question
<DistroJockey> hap, sorry, not really my area. Best of luck.
<hap> aah
<Mimi> ~ Question ~  how do I record audio (not microphone) and video (like making a screencast)  on ubuntu? I got Audacity but it doesn't seem to be what I'm looking for
<knmstrflx> jrib: just speaking in terms the bot would understand!
<bazhang> knmstrflx: you can /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<roxahris> I was wondering if anyone could answer my question... I'll say it again/
<popey> !screencast | Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<HHLee> I need to print to a printer connected to Windows, but I dunno how to configure samba in Ubuntu 8.04
<edreamleo> Hello all
<roxahris> <roxahris> For some reason, when I get disconnected to my WEP network, I cannot reconnect unless I reboot.
<cgentry72> i'm ready to delete my windows partition and i have ubuntu installed what do i need to do?
<HHLee> any samba expert here?
<roxahris> Just now, I restarted...
<bladerunne1> Uplink: http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/5483/screenshotmt7.png
<jrib> knmstrflx: the bot is trying to make sure you get help.  If you ask general questions like you did, it's less likely you're going to resolve the issue.  That's why you should just state the problem you are having and not ask if anyone has ever done X
<edreamleo> Neither Update Manager nor About Ubuntu are in my System menu
<hoofed> Does anyone know if 8.04 has a problem with long (63 character) WPA keys? The key I use for my wireless network, which works on both Windows and Mac OS X, doesn't work under 8.04; but if I change the key to something weak (8-12 characters) it works. :-/
<Vlet> !anyone | HHLee
<ubottu> HHLee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GIn> why can't I play osngs when firefox is playing a flash video?
<babolat> cgentry: go try gparted
<Uplink> bladerunne1:  i just messaged u... i said "sup"
<edreamleo> How do I update ubuntu?
<Mimi> popey:  Thanks :) I'll see what I can get there
<Uplink> do i need to register to PM?
<ludwi1> i understand this version is a bad start. how about the new system monitor app? the cpu seems pretty high at all times for me. intel 2.8 ht.
<magnetron> GIn: you seem to have set your system to use OSS, set it to use ALSA or pulseaudio
<bazhang> roxahris: this is using the network manager?
<babolat> !gparted | cgentry
<ubottu> cgentry: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<bazhang> Uplink: aye
<administrator> he?
<cgentry72> babolat, k thanks
<magnetron> Uplink: yes
<DistroJockey> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Uplink> lol that sucks
<Uplink> this nick is taken already
<Uplink> :((
<FloodBot2> Uplink: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<knmstrflx> anyway sorry- I'm having difficulty finding a proper setup for a FireGL v3100 gfx card. tried a few combos of open & restricted drivers and still no luck.  in a very tiny resolution atm and this is scrolling quite fast.
<bladerunne1> Uplink: thats why mine didn't work too
<Uplink> lol
<roxahris> bazhang: Yes
<bazhang> roxahris: are you familiar with the command line at all?
<cgentry72> babolat, will this also take care of the grub entry
<roxahris> A bit...
<ChaosTheory^> How do I edit ratpoison keybindings? There seems to be no ".ratpoisonrc" in my home dir.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 here is a comprehensive howto for wireless roxahris
 * roxahris goes to read
<Uplink> bladerunne1: do u have msn? aim? skype? xfire? anything?
<bazhang> roxahris: really no need to restart like that once you learn some simple cli
<babolat> cgentry72: nope.. that's going to be another thing. edit menu.lst in grub..
<HHLee> anybody can point me to a good place for samba share with 8.04?
<knmstrflx> 640x480 is like a whole different world!
<nainef> enter as punctuation , lol
<babolat> !grub | cgentry72
<ubottu> cgentry72: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> ChaosTheory^, it's probably under some other directory in ~. you could use find to probably locate it.   find ~ -iname "*rat*poision*"
<edreamleo> How do I update ubuntu if the update manager menu is not visible?
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: yeah msn dj_koby@hotmail.com
<Uplink> lol sweet
<unop> edreamleo, sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<Vlet> ChaosTheory^: #ratpoison might know
<babolat> !uninstall
<ubottu> Factoid uninstall not found
<edreamleo> unop: thanks!
<cgentry72> babolat, got it thanks
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/01/quick-dirty-samba-guide.html this may help HHLee
<bladerunne1> ﻿Uplink: get on it now!
<athreya> 2 ubuntu systems are connected using crossover LAN cable..but it has become one way...
<bazhang> bladerunne1: and Uplink you can create a channel #uplink and chat in there
<bladerunne1> ﻿bazhang: thanks
<Uplink> bladerunne1: Im a server admin on another place LoL
<Viper111> guys when i am connecting to my ubuntu server through VPN PPtp i will be disconnected from the network
<roxahris> Hmm, it looks like I dont have a driver installed for it.
<athreya> ikonia:﻿2 ubuntu systems are connected using crossover LAN cable..but it has become one way...
<Luispnot> Hi, I am with problem in my Server RadHat
<Viper111> guys when i am connecting to my ubuntu server through VPN PPtp i will be disconnected from the network
<Vlet> Luispnot: this channel is for ubuntu support though
<bazhang> Luispnot: this may not be the right channel then unless you wish to switch to ubuntu-server
<Viper111> where is the ubuntu support though
<shashi>  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit version, if i install any 32-bit applications like browsers, datbase clients ...etc. The 32-bit based applications not able to reach /etc/resolv.conf file to communicate to the network. Any one tell me how to resolve this issue ?
<shally87> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kelvin911> hey kinetic
<babolat> Viper111: you're in it
<Luispnot> I'm sorry, I am brazilian, you know a chat for RadHat ?
<knmstrflx> where might I find a proper driver config explanation for a FireGL v3100 in 8.04?
<shally87> !install LAMP
<ubottu> Factoid install lamp not found
<kelvin911> Kinetic:
<kelvin911> Kinetic: u there?
<Kinetic> hi
<Viper111> aha really i am asking for 15 min no body gave a clue
<jrib> shally87: /msg ubottu lamp
<knmstrflx> !install lampp
<ubottu> Factoid install lampp not found
<Pici> Luispnot: /j #rhel
<jrib> !patience | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Viper111> i am patient
<Luispnot> Thank's
<unop> shally87, knmstrflx ubotu is a bot, he only understands a certain syntax - what are you trying to do exactly?
<bazhang> Viper111: you may not get an instant answer
<Viper111> but if no body helped me i will fail
<shally87> viper !repeat
<bazhang> knmstrflx: this is gutsy or hardy
<Kinetic> kelvin911: glxinfo in a terminal and it will tell you if acceleration is on
<kate_mins> hello, what is the best software to high compress data into archive ? does it possible to split the archive into parts ?
<shally87> unop.. i finding easies way to install LAMP using the server version cd..
<babolat> !poll | kate_mins
<ubottu> kate_mins: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<magnetron> kate_mins: i would recommend 7z or bz2.
<unop> kate_mins, you can use a combination of tar/bzip2 and split
<jrib> kate_mins: tar, gzip, bzip2, split
<pajamian> Viper111: if the help you get here is insufficient you can always purchase a paid support contract from Cononical.
<knmstrflx> upon: just fixing shally's typo :)
<kelvin911> Kinetic: ??
<kelvin911> its long
<Vlet> Viper111: Try searching google for the answer to your problem. I am.
<bazhang> knmstrflx: you still looking for help?
<Kinetic> kelvin911 scroll up
<Viper111> if i have a porject or uni i'll pay for the support
<shally87> unop: i got the server cd..how to install it? if i format using that cd then kernel is not supported..
<knmstrflx> bazhang: with gfx driver, yessir
<sisif> Is there any other bloody way to load a module at boot time, EXCEPT /etc/modules ?
<bazhang> knmstrflx: hardy or earlier
<unop> shally87, what do you mean the kernel is not supported?
<ActionParsnip> shally87: try the alternative iso
<kelvin911> Kinetic: http://www.pastebin.ca/1002842
<knmstrflx> bazhang: hardy atm, just upgraded
<shally87> i not sure..
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: i thought u hate ubuntu why u here?
<bazhang> knmstrflx: what is the issue? crashes, cant load driver please clarify
<unop> shally87, if all you want is to install lamp on a regular ubuntu install.  use tasksel, it ought to do it for you
<shally87> because it happens after i instal using server cd
<athreya> any one ??ubuntu -ubuntu LAN?
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: i run kubuntu
<shally87> ok
<mikeok> ? compiz works , vidio works ,but if compiz is on and I watch vidio (utube ect..) I white screen. 2.2ghts 2g ram amd 64
<shally87> sudo tasksel is it?
<pajamian> Viper111: then look here for support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: i just hate compiz
<ludwi1> I got a problem with FF. it seems to fullscreen even over my 3 task bars every time i open. i even don't see the very top of the window, the minimize, maximize and close buttons are gone.
<Kinetic> kelvin911 you are good
<ActionParsnip> kelvin911: compiz != ubuntu
<babolat> how do i know if ports i've set for my clients (torrent, mail, etc) are blocked by that default firewall Hardy has?
<bazhang> athreya: please ask a clear question and we will answer if we can thanks
<kelvin911> ActionParsnip: ok
<jrib> shally87: the link ubotu gave you, tells you exactly what you need to do.  Did you not receive it?
<unop> shally87, indeed but tasksel itself might need to be installed (if it isnt alread) .. sudo aptitude install tasksel
<knmstrflx> bazhang restricted driver config's i've tried only give limited resolution (640x480) and haven't found a driver config that can atleast display video etc
<kelvin911> Kinetic: what do u mean i am good/
<babolat> ludwi1: try resizing your window via keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> babolat: nothing is blocked by default
<Kinetic> kelvin911 type glxgears and see how it performs
<ActionParsnip> ludwi1: try renaming you ~/.mozilla directory (or is it ~/.firefox) do an ls -a to check and rename it, then run firefox
<jrib> athreya: ask a better question
<ActionParsnip> ludwi1: if its ok, you have a damaged firefox profile
<bazhang> knmstrflx: then you may wish to give envyng-gtk a try
<rhorstkoetter> hello all. i've encountered problems while installing 8.04 lts using the alternate install cd
<kelvin911> Kinetic: i can see the gear running
<babolat> jrib: oh... that guy from #transmission is insistent that it probably does... hmmmm
<Kinetic> kelvin911 whats the fps
<kelvin911> Kinetic: how to tell?
<shally87> jrib: was reading it.. but i cannot concentrate..i mean i need the fastest way as i having exam on friday..
<jrib> babolat: 'sudo iptables -L' will show you there are no rules
<rhorstkoetter> i get debootstrap warnings during the installation of the base system
<jrib> shally87: it's in the first 2 or 3 paragraphs...
<kelvin911> looks pretty smooth
<Lamego> babolat, it does not, buf if you are behind a router you will need to set port forwarding on the router
<rhorstkoetter> is anyone aware how to overcome these issues?
<Kinetic> kelvin911 close it and it will spit out info in the term
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: this is the minimal installer or unetbootin
<knmstrflx> bazhang: yeah i tried envy in 7.10 hadn't tried it in 8.04, assumed it woouldn't work here either, I will test thank yoiu
<Mimi> Uumm... I typed GKSUDO NAUTILUS  so I could get a explorer window with root mode... and .. my desktop wallpaper and icons changed...
<bazhang> knmstrflx: the latest drivers support that card
<shally87> jrib: ok..thanks..sorry ask too much..
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: alternate installer
<ludwi1> babolat: what commands are they? i've never done it before
<athreya> bazhang:two ubuntu systems are connected using crossover LAN cable..but from system 1 i can access system2 but from system 2 i cant access system1  jrib:
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: warnings or it shuts down the install/hangs
<knmstrflx> bazhang: you the win, I shall return and preach your glory ifwhen this works
<kelvin911> Kinetic: http://www.pastebin.ca/1002848
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: warnings that it could not load package xy, everytime I tried another one
<pajamian> athreya: could either be a routing problem on system 2 or a firewall problem on system 1
<kelvin911> Kinetic: u see? http://www.pastebin.ca/1002848
<shally87> actionparsnip: what is alternative iso??
<Kinetic> kelvin911 everything looks fin, you even have the correct driver installed. wihtout physically being at the machine I'm not sure I can help
<Kinetic> s/fin/fine
<shally87> jrib: that on for 6.04..my version is 8.06
<babolat> Ludwi1: you'll have to look yourself. System> Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts.... go look while I look into mine.. i haven't changed them since i installed
<shally87> nono 8.04
<roxahris> So, it seems I need to 'wrap' the Windows drivers...
<shashi>  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit version, if i install any 32-bit applications like browsers, datbase clients ...etc. The 32-bit based applications not able to reach /etc/resolv.conf file to communicate to the network. Any one tell me how to resolve this issue ?. I am using Ubuntu 8.04 64-bit Desktop . I have installed 32-bit apps like firefox, seamonkey, Oracle SQL Developer clients, but none of them is not able to travel through proxy. But if i
<shashi>  give the IP address then it is going fine, but if i give a name, then it is not going.
<ActionParsnip> shally87: its a slightly different cd and it can make some hardware work. Im not aware of the technicalities
<kelvin911> Kinetic: the divx movie just look better smoother in windows
<jrib> shally87: read what it says about 7.04.  It's the same
<ActionParsnip> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: is there an issue with the burn/iso or the cd perhaps? have you tried re-burning as well as doing checkdisk and md5sum on the iso?
<shally87> ok
<Kinetic> kelvin911 are you using the totem player?
<shally87> see again
<kelvin911> VLC
<kelvin911> Kinetic: VLC on both xp and ubtunu
<kelvin911> ubuntu
<mohbana> hi anyone using mercurial and eclipse?
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: md5sums are correct, burned twice, second time at lowest speed available
<pajamian> shashi: not a resolv.conf problem, but you're close.  You're probably missing a 32 bit library for resolving names.
<Kinetic> kelvin911 have you tried another player? try mplayer
<bazhang> mohbana: what issues are you having please explain
<athreya> pajamian:how can i check for firewall problem?
<ohgood> rhorstkoetter, maybe hte cd reader is dying ?
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: I read in the forums that it has something to do with the partitioner
<kelvin911> Kinetic: try mplayer on ubuntu, still have that
<babolat> Ludwi1: found them yet?
<rhorstkoetter> ohgood: no problems so far with other media
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: well that might be possible, but likely it is the things I spoke of
<rhorstkoetter> ohgood: only 8.04 sucks that way
<Kinetic> kelvin911 and with players, it's beter to compile from source. The prepackaged deb's are too generic
<kelvin911> the picture quality in ubuntu is better but sometimes when the picture has large motion vertically, the screen kinda choppy
<shashi> pajamian, i have installed as many 32-bit libs, please can you specify what DEB package i am missing ?
<ohgood> rhorstkoetter, could be the kernel stuffs, can you make an image of the media with dd sucessfully ?
<knmstrflx> ahh i see envy updated, I was not aware of this
<pajamian> shashi: sorry, I don't know.
<babolat> Ludwi1: my shortcut for Resize Keyboard is Alt + F8
<Kinetic> ohgood good to see you here:)
<rhorstkoetter> ohgood, not tried that
<picarra> hello everybody
<athreya> how can i check for firewall problem??
<picarra> i'm new
<ActionParsnip> hi picarra
<ohgood> rhorstkoetter, it should tell if there are issues with the medium and/or the burner
<picarra> i'm french
<alons> ciao
<kelvin911> Kinetic: how do i compile VLC?
<cracka> good morning
<ludwi1> i was playing around with the resizing from a right click on task from my task bar. i just opened FF on a different umm side of the square..lol but it didn't work. so then i tried to max and move and they didn't do anything.
<cracka> can someone help me installing metabuntu?
<picarra> they are anybody than speek french
<bazhang> athreya: how do you know it is a firewall problem
<picarra> ?
<CarlFK> where is the "system,admin,login window,security,enable autmatic login" setting stored?
<rhorstkoetter> ohgood: I'll try that wait a second
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<babolat> !fr | picarra
<ubottu> picarra: please see above
<ActionParsnip> cracka: put cd in and boot, then click install
<rhorstkoetter> any other suggestions? nyone?
<picarra> ok thank you very much,
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: until you try those no
<ludwi1> oops. you got that babolat?  didn't place your name first
<cracka> ActionParsnip: sorry, i am using ubuntu, but want to put metabuntu on my pc as well which will include libdvdcss and the codecs i want
<ActionParsnip> cracka: a dual boot?
<cracka> ActionParsnip: no, its not a different os distro, it is an add on to ubuntu
<athreya> bazhang:it works with windows
<ActionParsnip> cracka: you can install metacity and simply switch between window managers
<babolat> ludwi1: might've gotten lost.. just say it again
<ludwi1> babolat: alt + f8 didn't work either.
<x4b4r4s> someone speak english?
<IdleOne> cracka: you can have libdvdcss and other codecs without installing metabuntu or whatever it is
<ludwi1> babolat: ﻿i was playing around with the resizing from a right click on task from my task bar. i just opened FF on a different umm side of the square..lol but it didn't work. so then i tried to max and move and they didn't do anything.
<bazhang> athreya: that is interesting but what leads you to believe it a firewall issue?
<x4b4r4s> ops
<cracka> IdleOne: ok how
<Uranellus> !automte
<ubottu> Factoid automte not found
<IdleOne> !dvd | cracka
<bladerunne1> !ask | ﻿x4b4r4s
<ubottu> cracka: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubottu> ﻿x4b4r4s: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<x4b4r4s> someone speak portuguese?
<Uranellus> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jrib> !pr | x4b4r4s
<ubottu> Factoid pr not found
<jrib> !pt | x4b4r4s
<ubottu> x4b4r4s: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> !pt | x4b4r4s
<ika> Hi, i updated to ubuntu 8.04 and now gnu icecat stopped connecting to the internet. I'm guessing it has something to do with firewall settings, since i can read local html files just fine and the icecat settings haven't changed.
<pajamian> bazhang: I just told athreya that it is likely either a routing issue on one computer or a firewall issue on the other.
<babolat> ludwi1: but Alt+F8 *is* the shortcut defined for resize window, right?
<x4b4r4s> thanks
<x4b4r4s> =)
<cracka> IdleOne: thats what i was saying, i need medibuntu
<bazhang> pajamian: ah sorry did not see that my bad
<ludwi1> babolat: FF was working ok after the update but now. so dunno why it's doing it at all
<IdleOne> cracka: oh I see so you need to add the medibuntu repos to your sources.list?
<microwaver> any atiX600 users here who play wow. I've got a general question form them
<cracka> yep
<cracka> IdleOne: yep
<mabus> how come when I try to login to Xvnc it takes my vnc password, but then brings me to a blank grey x screen with a basic x cursor, and nothing else?
<ludwi1> babolat. nothing happens when i do that. it seems resize, move, max and minimize don't do anything..
<pajamian> bazhang: you know how to disable iptables in ubuntu (for athreya to check)?  I know you can turn it off like a service in centos but I don't see it in ubuntu.
<frostburn> pajamian, it's a kernel mod
<IdleOne> cracka: you know what the deb: http line is you need to add ?
<babolat> ludwi1: are u using compiz right now?
<bazhang> pajamian: should she not open the port she wishes to connect on?
<ludwi1> babolat: i go into help > report a problem and a little window pops up. then my task bars do show but i still can't do anything with FF. and once i click on FF it covers my task bars again..
<wallybuntu> why is it that practically evry time i try to start firefox on this old laptop i get a message that firefox is already running, and i must close it to open a new window?
<rhorstkoetter> ohgood, bazhang: ok, no error with dd, iso has correct md5
<ludwi1> babolat: yea i got compiz running
<sipuser1> hi
<hap> does someone know why my synaptic mouse works with gpm and not X since I upgraded ?
<pajamian> bazhang: yes, but the easy way to see if it's the cause of a problem at all is to just turn it off.
<IdleOne> cracka: you running gutsy or hardy?
<cccharles> does anybody know if something has been wrong with ca.archive.ubuntu.com (the canadian update mirror) recently?
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: and how about the checkdisk
<pajamian> athreya: do this command and see if there are any rules: sudo iptables -L
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: no problems at all, trust me the media is fine. must be another issue
<babolat> ludwi1: try disabling it, then restart it via Terminal so you could see if there are errors related
<ohgood> rhorstkoetter, ouch, i'm at the end of my rope then, sorry
<vecKt> what should i do? i'vegot an ati radeon,.. i've installed some ATI drivers (that ubuntu suggested) but still scrolling in my browser is slow, movies play slow, 3D programs are very slow...? on ATI webpage there are only some old version of drivers (for SUSE and stuff...)?
<rhorstkoetter> nobody encountered debootstrap warnings during the install using the alternate cd?
<shally87> jlib: i need to download the package right?
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: you suggesting the alternate installer is broken or something other--not quite following your reasoning
<ludwi1> babolat: turn off compiz?
<athreya>   pajamian:how to reset network settings to default?
<frostburn> wallybuntu, because it's already running, it's either still starting up or still shutting down, open a terminal and type in killalll firefox-bin  to kill it
<babolat> ludwi1: yep..
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: sorry?
<ludwi1> babolat: ok.
<Kinetic> frostburn the lock file might not have been deleted
<magnetron> cccharles: i know Cogen is having connectivity issues
<pajamian> athreya: why?
<IdleOne> cracka: you there?
<opuuss> Help me wtf ....>"Could not authenticate An unexpected error has occurred."
<frostburn> opuuss, context?
<athreya> pajamian: output is Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<athreya> target     prot opt source               destination
<cccharles> magnetron: is Cogen one of the hosts for ca.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ludwi1> babolat: cool it works. going to try to turn back on compiz. i just love it to much.
<opuuss> "The configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<bujar> what are the diferences btw 7.10 and 8.04?
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: there must be an issue with the installer yes, or at least with the partioner. if the media is correct, verified with dd, this is most likely - isn't it?
<babolat> ludwi1: then run compiz via terminal.
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: just searching launchpad for bugs sorry
<pajamian> athreya: it should show three chains all with policy accept and no rules under them.
<magnetron> cccharles: Cogent is an ISP
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: ok thanks anyways
<microwaver> magnetron, namesteal u dutch bastard :P
<unop> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> microwaver: i was here for years
<IdleOne> cccharles: change your repos to the main repo.
<cccharles> magnetron: OK, thanks. Maybe that's it.
<opuuss> frostburn,   configure to lan " Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system."
<microwaver> is it possible that wine disables your audio?
<cccharles> IdleOne: I'm very close to doing just that. the ca archive has been flaky for a couple of weeks now.
<AudioSenseCD> guys it is necesary to upgrade to hardy?
<IdleOne> cccharles: happens now and then
<ludwi1> babolat: wasn't using terminal. what would be the difference from terminal or from the umm the other way
<IdleOne> AudioSenseCD: absolutely not. unless you want to
<microwaver> AudioSenseCD, No it is not. it's just an option
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: is the error cannot determine codename?
<AudioSenseCD> hmm  got it
<AudioSenseCD> thx
<cccharles> IdleOne: it does indeed. not normally for as long as this, though. thanks for the suggestion.
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: sorry, I didn't get the question?
<babolat> ludwi1: in terminal, you'd see if there are errors when starting and running compiz... is it running now?
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: you can scroll up?
<frostburn> athreya, i just read your question, what activities are you trying to do across the crossover cable, do both pcs have ips, can they ping each other, can they nmap each other, is the traffic being dropped by one side and not the other, does wireshark look the same on either end?
<AudioSenseCD> i think gutsy is the stable distro
<chasity> How do i make it where 2 computers using ubuntu can see each other on a network.
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: I'm sorry, lost in translation - the error is file is corrupt
<microwaver> AudioSenseCD, I'm going to wait for the 8.10 version I think
<frostburn> AudioSenseCD, 3 years support on heron, not so much for gutsy
<vecKt> ﻿what should i do? i've got an ati radeon,.. i've installed some ATI drivers (that ubuntu suggested) but still scrolling in my browser is slow, movies play slow, 3D programs are very slow...? on ATI webpage there are only some old version of drivers (for SUSE and stuff...)?
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: but it isn't
<babolat> ludwi1: is FF the right size now?
<pajamian> chasity: if they are on the same network and configured properly then they will see each other.
<knmstrflx> bazhang: i updated to envyNG, installed the newest ATI driver, saw the message "this card IS supported" (you are correct) but after reboot i go into low res mode :(
<ludwi1> test
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<opuuss> now unistall kubuntu-desktop  and default ubuntu-dekstop ?now ?
<chasity> i dont know how to configure.
<frostburn> opuuss, do you have a click path of how you got to that dialog?
<Akii> How do I download a directory at the time through the terminal's FTP client?
<jtravnick> chasity, if you get to work let me know
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: that is different from the bugs filed so far; you may wish to look them over howerer
<ludwi1> babolat: yea compiz is back up and FF seems to work so far.  that was odd. just a second ago some windows froze on me. that's why i said test there.
<knmstrflx> akii: generally the ftp server has a setting to allow/disallow copying of entire directories i believe.
<athreya> pajamian:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m687e854b
<cracka> IdleOne: I got it bud...
<pajamian> chasity: usually done by default.  How about you give more detail of what your problem is?
<bazhang> knmstrflx: you need to enable the driver now
<IdleOne> cracka: good to hear. have fun
<AzizLight> I installed ubuntu studio theme yesterday, and it replaced my ubuntu splash screen, my logon screen, the sounds, everything...is there a way to go back to the defaults?
<test4_up> I'm not used to this xchat interface on hardy. the users list is a button, and that sounds a bit silly.
<bullgard4> What programs will use the configuration file ~.fonts.conf?
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: for sure I'll do this, but I guess it will not solve the problem :-D
<test4_up> any way to get this into a sidepane or tab?
<Akii> knmstrflx: OK. What else FTP client would you recommend?
<chasity> I go to network and all i see is workgroup from my windows computer. I have nothing there for my Linux box on there...my network has 2 linux boxes and a windows...I hvae Not configured a network. on the linux box.
<babolat> ludwi1: your video card must be showing a litttle strain.. well, so long as it works :)
<IdleOne> test4_up: expand it
<pajamian> athreya: ok, what program are you using to try to talk to one computer from the other that only works "one way"?
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: I had a look in the forums and it seems that's a common error since edgy times
<ludwi1> babolat: yea. thanks
<drmarwat> hello
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: but different from the one you are experiecning
<knmstrflx> akii: client is mostly a matter of preference, I use filezilla on windows where I'm able to drag drop directories via gui.
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: but nobody has a solution unfortunately. the beta of 804 instals just fine with the same drive
<pajamian> chasity: you need to share something on the ubuntu box for it to appear on the network.
<egoleo> hello
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: what about the minimal iso; same problem there?
<microwaver> !hi | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<test4_up> @IdleOne: if I expand it it just becomes a temporary list. I was thinking more of a sidepane item.
<ubottu> test4_up: Error: "IdleOne:" is not a valid command.
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: not tried that. minimal iso?
<Akii> knmstrflx, uhm, well, I don't have Windows. I'll look around, thanks.
<test4_up> IdleOne: if I expand it it just becomes a temporary list. I was thinking more of a sidepane item.
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: netinstall?
<chasity> ok. im installing the sharing thingy now.
<ludwi1> babolat: i'm not use to of having many problems with ubuntu like this version. lol it seems like they are trying to copy M$ a little with the newest.. :P
<egoleo> i just installed hardy on my acer 4520 but my wifi is not detected. someone help me
<IdleOne> test4_up: you using xchat-gnome?
<opuuss> now unistall kubuntu-desktop  and  retun default ubuntu-dekstop
<test4_up> IdleOne: yep
<athreya> frostburn:both are set to automatic configuration of ip(DHCP),i dont know how to ping
<drmarwat> i want to install nvidia driver for my nvidia geforce fx 5600 card, which driver would i need... the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<rhorstkoetter> egoleo: what wireless chipset?
<tyranos> my laptop hangs  all the time , and i have to type something , as if it were waiting for some user events to move on ,
<microwaver> !wireless | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<egoleo> atheros
<test4_up> !wireless
<rhorstkoetter> egoleo: madwifi driver
<IdleOne> test4_up: errrr try xchat-common serch for it in Synaptic. and get rid of that xchat-gnome
<egoleo> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<AudioSenseCD> drmarwat: i thing legacy is best
<microwaver> does someone know if you aren't able to run wine and xservergl simultaneasly
<test4_up> meh, what a pity. i thought that since it had the gnome name on it it would be prettier
<AudioSenseCD> *think
<egoleo> how do i install
<pajamian> test4_up: remove xchat-gnome and install regular xchat instead (without the -gnome)
<drmarwat> AudioSenseCD: thanks
<ben_m> drmarwat: nvidia-glx-new
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: I don't wanna keep you up too long. thanks for your help
<shoaibi> okay, can anyone tell me where does my launchers are stored that i add on panels? e.g. if i want to add the same collection of launchers on another system, which folder should i copy and overwrite there?
<tyranos> egoleo http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/160673/
<egoleo> and how abt nvidia driver
<babolat> ludwi1: all part of the process. doesn't make Ubuntu any less beautiful for me though ;)
<bazhang> rhorstkoetter: cannot find a link atm for minimal iso (approx 9MB) there is unetbootin how ever
<athreya> pajamian:ya it has become 1 way..
<pajamian> athreya: what program?
<egoleo> and how abt my nvidia driver plse
<Kickstep> anyone know a good read on encryption (in depth on blowfish + xor)?
<ffm> Where can I find the open week channel?
<ludwi1> babolat: lol
<Odd-rationale> !mini | rhorstkoetter
<ubottu> rhorstkoetter: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rhorstkoetter> bazhang: I'll try the desktop cd first, thanks, although I hate gui based installers, just a waste of memory :-D
<tyranos> egoleo, install envy from http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<shally87> jrib: i just download the apache file but i dont know how to do it..
<egoleo> and plse i am getting my resolution to be 800*600 which i dont like how do i fix this plse
<athreya> pajamian:no program...just a LAN
<drmarwat> i was looking for cairo-dock but didnt see it in repo
<shally87> is there any easier way to install it/
<pajamian> athreya: ok, what program are you using to try to talk to one computer from the other that only works "one way"?
<shally87> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<IdleOne> !envy | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ffm> !openweek
<ubottu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<s3phiroth> hi there. i just upgraded my work machine from gutsy to hardy which is a fairly simple pc that usually doesn't have any problems with ubuntu (integraded intel graphics and such). i used to have a resolution of 1280x1024 but not it's at 1024x768 and even if i change it in the screen resolution utility it's ignored. i tried setting the modeline in my xorg.conf but it's not helping either. what could be the problem ?
<rhorstkoetter> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> rhorstkoetter: Error: "thanks" is not a valid command.
<egoleo> ok
<bazhang> egoleo: is this hardy or gutsy
<BonezAU> Hi, I am having a huge problem with both firefox and swiftfox and general system slowness. Every time I load a web site, the window starts to grey out as if the program is freezing up and then it comes back again after about 10 seconds. It's really annoying. I am running Hardy with the latest updates. Any suggestions? Thanks
<ShadowBelmolve> anyone know if gnome have the side bar, with cpu, memry and etc infos? like windows vista
<ffm> What's with ubottu's new name?
<egoleo> i am running on hardy
<bazhang> egoleo: there is envyng-gtk in the repos you know
<ffm>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<egoleo> ok
<s3phiroth> that was supposed to say "but now it's at 1024x768". typo :/
<egoleo> i will install it and try
<v0lksman> bazhang:  envyng doesn't support intel chipset/drivers
<Kcaj> Heya I need to chmod a directory
<Kcaj> I try to sudo
<bazhang> v0lksman: no need to
<v0lksman> oops...might have followed the wrong thread there... :)
<Morninwood> hi
<Kcaj> but I get an unable toi resolve host error
<Kcaj> Although this is the only time Samba has ever worked for me :(
<Kcaj> so I'm reluctant to change any settings
<Kcaj> What should I do?
<kelvin911> hwo to check what font my OS is using?
<Kcaj> Look at the screen
<krim> kelvin911: System -> Appearance I think
<v0lksman> kelvin911:  System -> Appearance
<kelvin911> is ur font san?
<kelvin911> can u guys check?
<bazhang> kelvin911: systme appearances fonts
<sisif> Is there any other bloody way to load a module at boot time, EXCEPT /etc/modules ?
<kelvin911> what font gutsy uses?
<kelvin911> and what font hardy uses?
<krim> kelvin911: sans, sans, sans, sans bold, monospace
<sisif> Sans
<bazhang> kelvin911: take a look please
<v0lksman> sisif: put the load line in rc.local  'modprobe <module>'  but /etc/modules is the best way
<sisif> v0lksman: I tried both. And none is working :(
<kelvin911> please tak a look guys http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3fj4.png
<v0lksman> then something else is wrong....
<kelvin911> my font setting didnt change but the font becomes so thick and ugly
<kelvin911> after upgrade to hardy
<Dr_Willis> sisif,  if rc.local isent loading them.. then theres somthing seriously wrong.
<sisif> v0lksman: yup. And I can`t figure out what.
<krim> kelvin911: Where? Everywhere?
<kelvin911> in general
<sisif> Dr_Willis: all worked fine until updating from 7.10 to 8.04
<v0lksman> sisif: you can load it manually once the machine is up?
<Dr_Willis> sisif,  try loading them manually, and check the output of 'dmesg' for any error messages.
<ludwi1> is there anything special to get compiz to work with an ATI vcard? i could never understand and get why i can't get it to work on my other machine
<Kcaj> What should Host name: be on my machine?
<babolat> kelvin911: hav u tried changing the Appearance settings?
<kelvin911> specially in opera becausei uses opera all the time i can see the different
<Kcaj> I tried localhost and a made up one, neither work
<microwaver> ludwi1, xserver-xgl always helped me
<sisif> v0lksman, Dr_Willis : I can load it manually.
<kelvin911> i did change the appearance
<Kcaj> It tried to resolve them when I sudo
<Kcaj> so I can't sudo
<microwaver> ludwi1, on both my ati driven machines.
<v0lksman> sisif: what module?
<krim> kelvin911: text in terminal looked a bit fuzzy and thick to be but the rest is fine after my upgrade (yesterday). In Firefox some sites had really crappy text but I went into preferences and changed so sites can't set their own fonts.
<ikonia> Kcaj: are you gettinga  hostname name resolve error with sudio
<ludwi1> microwaver: that's in the package manager?
<ikonia> sudo
<sisif> v0lksman: b44 (for broadcom 44100 ethernet wired)
<Kcaj> Yes
<v0lksman> sisif: ew...hahaha
<cgentry72> i deleted my windows partition and formated it as ext3 but now i don't have access to it could someone suggest anything
<Kcaj> I just changed it to localhost and logged out/back in
<microwaver> ludwi1, if you open a terminal and then do sudo-apt get install xserver-xgl
<Kcaj> so gimme a sec
<Pitel_laptop> I just wanted to upgrade my desktop machine from gutsy to hardy... I did it by update manager. It downloaded all packages, and rigth after the installation should start, it failed. Any idea how to do the upgrade? I did it on my laptop a few days ago and everytjing went fine.
<ikonia> Kcaj: you need to boot into "recovery" shell mode, and edit /etc/hosts to include your hostname mapped to a local address, eg: 127.0.1.1
<sisif> v0lksman: ?
<Kcaj> I can't just change it to localhost? ;D
<kelvin911> krim: so u have the same thick font problem?
<ikonia> Kcaj: sure, that works too
<babolat> cgentry72: does it show in the Computer?
<ludwi1> microwaver: found it already. it's installing now.
<kelvin911> KrimZon: it is very annoying
<cgentry72> babolat, yes it does
<Pici> !hostname | Kcaj
<ubottu> Kcaj: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Kcaj> No it didn't work lol
<v0lksman> sisif: I hate broadcom.  always an issue
<Kcaj> unable to resolve host localhost
<Kcaj> wtfs
<kelvin911> KrimZon: i shouldnt upgrade
<cgentry72> babolat, i can open it but can't save anything to it
<ikonia> Kcaj: you can't do it now, as your not root
<babolat> cgentry72: and are you able to mount it?
<ikonia> Kcaj: you can't use root until you fix this
<cgentry72> babolat, yes
<Kcaj> So what do I do now?
<sisif> v0lksman: Yeah. I get the same feeling
<krim> kelvin911: Only in terminal. But I'm getting used to it now. Which rendering option do you have in system -> appearance -> font ? Try the other ones and see if it improves.
<microwaver> ludwi1, you also have System  > Preferences >Advanced Desktop Settings?
<Kcaj> I can't boot in to recovery
<ikonia> Kcaj: exactly what I told you
<ikonia> Kcaj: why can't you boot into recovery ?
<ludwi1> microwaver: actually it's trying to download. lol it's not downloading. just frozen
<babolat> cgentry72: what does the Permissions tab tell you?
<Kcaj> I need a disk for that?
<kelvin911> krim: no improvement at all
<ikonia> Kcaj: no you don't
<microwaver> ludwi1, weird
<cgentry72> babolat, let me check one sec
<ikonia> Kcaj: it is an option on the grub menu
<Kcaj> Okay
<Kcaj> then how do it? Okay
<Kcaj> so I go there, and, I'll tell you what happens next
<v0lksman> sisif: did you check /var/log/syslog for errors after a boot?  or check dmesg output?
<zionpsyfer> Having an issue with the livecd hard locking when trying to boot.  This occurs after any menu item is selected.  On a separate comp, the cd test comes out ok.  I'd like to find what the kernel is puking on.
<ikonia> Kcaj: I've told you exactly what to do
<cgentry72> babolat, permissions could not be determined
<ikonia> Kcaj: read up
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, also the minimum graphics menu?
<sisif> v0lksman: dmesg shows nothing. Let me see in syslog
<ludwi1> microwaver: yea i tried to turn it on normaly. it just says that i need composite exentiosn
<krim> kelvin911: Hm, you could try switching font but I *think* the fonts used in Hardy are the same as Gutsy.
<cgentry72> babolat, sorry owner is root
<ikonia> Kcaj: what part of my explination was not clear, and I'll clarify it for you
<babolat> cgentry: odd..
<Kcaj> I'm in Regrubery mode
<microwaver> ludwi1, and after the installation of xserver ?
<zionpsyfer> microwaver: Indeed, I've tried editing the boot line to nosplash single as well.
<ludwi1> microwaver: odd says an error occured. it failed to fetch it
<babolat> cgentry72: if it's root, then it ought to work..
<Kcaj> I edit /etc/hosts and make make it look pretty by drawing ASCII LOLCATS
<Kcaj> and hope my system lets me sudo
<ikonia> Kcaj: if you want to mess around, do it with someone else
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, ah, that was my solution to your problem... :
<ikonia> Kcaj: I'm offering you support for our OS
<kelvin911> krim: but why font become so much uglier than gutsy?
<babolat> cgentry72: and i assume you are unable to change that..
<microwaver> ludwi1, try again
<ludwi1> mircrowaver: whenever i try to turn on compiz it says that composite crap
<Kcaj> omg
<cgentry72> babolat, correct because i'm not root
<Kcaj> I just fell in love with Ubuntu
<Kcaj> I had no idea Ubuntu had pico until just now
<Kcaj> :D
<zionpsyfer> microwaver:  Heh, great minds.
<microwaver> Kcaj, what's pico?
<shally87> help: unix is linux right?
<sisif> v0lksman: this is what I get in syslog upon modprobing the module: "Apr 30 16:24:39 Sisif kernel: [ 6032.212285] eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:19:b9:85:80:f6"
<v0lksman> shally87: no
<Kcaj> The best text editor ever
<cgentry72> babolat, initially when i clicked it, it asked for my password but as my username not root
<krim> kelvin911: I have no idea, I tried asking about my slightly fuzzy text in Terminal last night but no one replied.
<Kinetic> shally87 no
<Kcaj> ANyway my /etc/hosts looks like:
<genii> shally87: unix <> linux
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, it's just i've had the same problem. and after fixing the size of my splashscreen everything went fluently
<ikonia> shally87: unix is not linux, linux and it's tools are based on a unix standard though
<microwaver> shally87, no :)
<shally87> v0lksman: then where to download apache for linux?
<Kcaj> 127.0.0.1 = localhost.(companyname) and 127.0.1.1 = localhost.(companyname)
<luinfana> unix != linux
<Kinetic> both are posix standard
<Kcaj> this is good, right?
<ikonia> shally87: it's in the synaptic package manager
<v0lksman> shally87: apt-get install apache2
<babolat> cgentry72: u sure it's ext3? coz i had that problem once but it was when i turned my HD to ntfs....
<Kcaj> Do not use apt-get
<kelvin911> krim: maybe no one uses hardy
<ikonia> Kcaj: no, I told you, your hostname needs to be in the /etc/host file
<knmstrflx>  bazhang: you said "enable the driver" after trying and failing now i ask how do i enable the driver? :)
<Parsi> hi, i installed gdb-avr, but i dunno how to run it! who can help me?
<cgentry72> babolat, let me double check
<Andeh> Hi guys. Whats the command that probes and tells you what video card you have? Im on friends pc lol
<Kcaj> Oh, ok
<ikonia> Kcaj: why can you not use apt-get ?
<shally87> owh
<shally87> ok..
<TimbisLopez> use xampp
<Kcaj> It smells of elderberries
<shally87> thanks guys
<ikonia> Kcaj: PLEASE stop messing around and offering silly advice
<sisif> Dr_Willis:  this is what I get in syslog upon modprobing the module: "Apr 30 16:24:39 Sisif kernel: [ 6032.212285] eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:19:b9:85:80:f6"
<v0lksman> sisif: do you get that on boot?
<cgentry72> babolat, yes ext3
<Kcaj> There is NOTHING in /etc/host
<ikonia> Kcaj: /etc/hosts
<microwaver> shally87, in 1990 or something Linus Thorvalds created his own Unix based OS. --> Linux
<Kcaj> I was just in /etchosts
<ikonia> Kcaj: yes, I know
<Kcaj> <ikonia> Kcaj: no, I told you, your hostname needs to be in the /etc/host file
<hooer> allo
<krim> kelvin911: I'm pretty sure we're not the only ones :) But you could try and ask in the forums. IRC is good if you need help fast but sometimes it's easier to get an answer in the forums. Good luck
<babolat> cgentry72: not sure if this will work, but try restarting your PC..
<ikonia> Kcaj: that was a typo, I said earlier /etc/hosts to you
<LinuxNIT-II> hey guys, i did a upgrade from gusty to hardy and now compiz wont start... i get this.  http://pastebin.ca/1002869  any idea how to fix it?
<sisif> v0lksman: noup. I just "modprobe -r b44 && modprobe b44" now
<Kcaj> I even told you what my /etc/hosts loks like inside
<hooer> i have a quick Q before i reboot, potentially screwing my system :p
<ludwi1> microwaver: i still can't get it even with terminal..
<Kcaj> and then you told me to go to /etc/host lol like I was in the wrong place :(
<cgentry72> babolat, i will but i already did after i deleted windows, formatted the partition and changed grub
<Andeh> hi, whats the command that tells you what video card you have"? im trying to fix screen res
<luinfana> I've got a question about a Realtek 8139 ethernet card...nothing on the forums has helped
<ikonia> Kcaj: what is your machine hostname ?
<babolat> cgentry72: oh... then i'm stumped.. sorry
<Kcaj> I can just make 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 both localhost.(companyname) ?
<bazhang> knmstrflx: what does hardware drivers show is in use?
<luinfana> anyone have any experience with that?
<hooer> I swapped out a drive in a RAID1 array. it's all synched fine, but i was worried about the MBR. So i ran LILO. Is that the right thing to do?
<zionpsyfer> microwaver:  I have to assume it's puking on some piece of hardware.  If I could at least jump to another term via CTRL+ALT+F#, which ever spews the kernel messages.... I could unplug / disable it.   Guess it's time to experiment. ;)
<cgentry72> babolat, should root be the only one that can access it?
<Kcaj> I don't really care as long as there is no way it can conflict or anything, can I just enter localhost.(companyname) for both the 127 ones?
<genii> Andeh: Usually something like: lspci | grep VGA
<ikonia> hooer: why ar eyou using lilo ?
<microwaver> ludwi1, have you tried synaptic?
<jk_> Andeh, gksu displayconfig-gtk and choose the correct monitor
<hooer> yep
<ikonia> hooer: why are you using lilo ?
<jk_> how do i fix this annoying invisible trash bin i am having
<knmstrflx> bazhang: ati accellerated gfx driver in use.  although i've unchecked that, reinstalled, rechecked it, and still fails
<ikonia> hooer: is there a reason
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, can't you boot in text mode.
<pajamian> luinfana: that's an old card, yes, but not in ubuntu.  I have had it working in old linux boxes for ages, though.
<hooer> why? it came with server
<babolat> cgentry72: no.. when it's owned by root, you should be able to write to it..
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, and after that enable graphics mode?
<ikonia> hooer: lilo is not the default boot loader for ubuntu server
<hooer> i installed 8.0.4 server and that was the default
<Andeh> thanks jk_
<dsch04> Is there a firewall tool in 8.04?
<ludwi1> microwaver: yea twice
<ikonia> hooer: lilo is not the default
<Pici> !firewall > dsch04 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<hooer> orly? well i dont know where it came from :/
<jk_> dsch04, firestarter
<microwaver> ludwil do you have the universal repositories enabled?
<cgentry72> babolat, maybe i'm confused but only if i login as root right?
<ikonia> hooer: thats quite worrying
<jk_> how do i fix this annoying invisible trash bin i am having
<hooer> aye!
<luinfana> pajamian: exactly, exactly. It works on like Mandrake and Slackware but anything Debian has trouble with it (Knoppix, etc)
<luinfana> do we know why?
<Kcaj> I love how fast Ubuntu restarts
<zionpsyfer> microwaver: Nay, any and all menu items I select, even modifying the boot line for single.. all variations hard lock as soon as I try to boot
<sisif> v0lksman: do you want me to pastebin my syslog so you can take a look there? I`m kinda of a noob to linux and I`m not sure what to look for.
<Kcaj> total time from POST to like desktop is under 1 minute
<pajamian> luinfana: sorry, i don't.  I would have expected it to "just work".
<microwaver> zionpsyfer, even thought about a faulti live cd?
<ludwi1> microwaver: no clue what or where it is lol i'm still kinda newbish to ubuntu still.
<eross> what is skype and why do i want to make calls over the internet when I already have a phone that is plugged into my broadband modem card, eg. my regular phone line?
<microwaver> ludwi1, me to :) but i'll try and guide you through
<hooer> but regardless of that.... did i do the right thing running Lilo? did that do something to the MBR so that both drives have it now?
<luinfana> pajamian: yeah, me too...it's a shame because it's the only thing keeping me from installing Ubuntu on this computer...Windows has slowed to an unusable crawl
<Keule> how can i get my terratec hybrid xs started with hardy?
<ikonia> eross: thats a question you need to ask your self, not ubuntu support
<babolat> cgentry72: no need to log in as root if i'm not mistaken.. if your user has sufficient priveleges it should work
<pajamian> luinfana: good luck
<dsch04> Nothing built in to Ubuntu like the Fedora system-config-securitylevel tool ?
<ikonia> hooer: no, you didn't do the right thing running lilo
<luinfana> pajamian: eh, thanks
<hooer> oh :/
<zionpsyfer> microwaver: I have, but I've installed two other systems with this cd, and it passes the test when run from my laptop.  tried a diff cdrom drive in the comp giving me trouble just in case.
<ikonia> hooer: I'm worried why your machien is using lilo
<cgentry72> babolat, ok well i'll see what i can do thanks though for trying
<knmstrflx> eross: skype chat has the ability to encrypt, unlike other commercial chat clients!
<Pici> hooer: Are you sure you aren't using Grub and confusing it with lilo?
<gateau> !fr
<microwaver> ludwi1, system, administration > softwaresources. click on that
<hooer> are you certain it isnt default for server?
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ikonia> hooer: %150
<hooer> well i have a lilo.conf
<hooer> and it has the right info
<magnetron> eross: i strongly advice against using skype. there are other VOIP services that are better, as Ekiga with SIP
<babolat> cgentry72: np
<luinfana> anyone else know of anything I can try to force this Realtek card to work?
<ikonia> hooer: show me uname -a please
<hooer> Linux jass 2.6.24-16-server #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:58:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ludwi1> microwaver: what i have now is advanced desktop effects settins. and some kind of gforce and ati driver program.. forget the name of that driver program :P let me find it
<ikonia> hooer: you have 2 choices, 1.) install grub 2.) attempt to progress using lilo
<LinuxNIT-II> hey guys, i did a upgrade from gusty to hardy and now compiz wont start... i get this.  http://pastebin.ca/1002869  any idea how to fix it?
<hooer> it was a clean build, software raid from start
 * shadeimi says hello :D
<ikonia> hooer: your call which way we go
<microwaver> ludwi1, envy?
<luinfana> I tried dhclient on it, it just says NO DHCPOFFERS RECIEVED
<Keule> ﻿how can i get my terratec hybrid xs started with hardy?
<hooer> hmm :|
<hooer> changing boot managers seems the risker option ey?
<ludwi1> microwaver: think that's it. lol
<ikonia> hooer: ok, thats fine
<Andeh> okay, i got this. 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000] (rev 01)
<Andeh> What driver should I use?
<ikonia> hooer: so you want to progress with lilo
<ikonia> hooer: whats the current state of your disks
<microwaver> did you check the software sources. if universal is enabled
<bazhang> !binarydrivers | Andeh
<ubottu> Andeh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<microwaver> ludwil, did you check the software sources. if universal is enabled otherwise you can't download xserver
<hooer> primary master sdi is new, secondary master sdj is the existing one, it has the correct MBR
<Moc> Another freaking problem... ubuntu 8.04 with provided inkscape, pdf export can't be printed from windows adobe client !
<ludwi1> microwaver: checking
<hooer> ..unless i ruined that by running lilo (without any args)
<Moc> space doesn't work in vlc anymore... Im back to 7.10 !!
<ikonia> hooer: ok - so what is your goal
<hooer> the output from that was: Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed | ting one, it has the correct MBR
<hooer> * roxahris_ has joined #ubuntu
<hooer> oops sorry
<sisif> What do avahi-daemon actually does ?
<ludwi1> microwaver: there's no list or anything about universal that i can see.
<hooer> here's the output: Warning: LBA32 addressing assumed | Added Linux * | Skipping /vmlinuz.old | Warning: /dev/sdi is not on the first disk | The Master boot record of  /dev/sdi  has been updated. | The Master boot record of  /dev/sdj  has been updated. | 2 warnings were issued.
<BonezAU> Hi, i'm having major slowness problems with firefox and my computer in general. Running hardy - anyone know where I should start? It's running like a dog!
<bazhang> ludwi1: that would be universe-->one of the repos
<ikonia> hooer: ok, what is your end goal, what would you like help with
<v0lksman> sisif: sorry boss is walking around in our pod... :)  go ahead and pastebin it...I'll take a peak
<Kcaj> webmin doesn't work on ubuntu, right?
<Kcaj> but ubuntu has lynx?
<Andeh> the ati driver howto says i need atleast radeon 9500. I have 9000. that ok?
<ikonia> Kcaj: webmin is not supported on ubuntu
<bazhang> ebox Kcaj
<hooer> just awnt to make sure the OS will boot even if 1 drive is failed in the RAID1 array
<Kcaj> Is there an easy way to edit cron?
<Kcaj> I only need it for cron jobs
<microwaver> ludwi1, it's in thte first tab : Community-Maintained Open Source Software (universe) :)
<BonezAU> Kcaj, webmin does work, it's just not supported. Yes lynx is available but not installed by default
<Pici> Kcaj: crontab -e
<Kcaj> I hate editing crontab manually
<Kcaj> biggest headache ever
<ludwi1> microwaver: i see it now. yea every one of them are clicked.
<ikonia> hooer: ok, so lilo needs to be installed on both mbrs of the 2 disks and it needs to reference the /dev/md devices rather than /dev/sd$ in the config. I 'm not sure how lilo will deal with that
<knmstrflx> kcaj: i had no trouble installing and configuring webmin in gutsy.
<Kcaj> there is no kind of like crongui package I can get for Gnome?
<v0lksman> Andeh: install envy and install the ATI driver using it
<Kcaj> I'm using HH
<hooer> at the moment it already references /dev/md0 in the config.
<Pici> Kcaj: Have you looked in the repos at all? And pleaes don't use enter as punctuation.
<microwaver> ludwi1, I don't really understand why you're not able to do sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl then
<hooer> it was installed originally with 2 drives but one failed, i've swapped one out, just want to make sure the MBR is done too
<BonezAU> Hi, i'm having major slowness problems with firefox and my computer in general. Running hardy - anyone know where I should start? It's running like a dog!
<egoleo> guys how do i get mp3 and other codecs to work?
<bazhang> Kcaj: apt-cache search cron
<ludwi1> microwaver: i got no clue either.
<Kcaj> I use Synaptics thxvrymuch
<bazhang> egoleo: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sisif> v0lksman: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8928/
<ikonia> hooer: from the output of what you said, it looks like the mbr on the second disk has been updated
<ludwi1> let me try on this computer if i can get it.
<luinfana> I'd realllllllllllly like to get this card working if anyone knows anything...it's driving me crazy how Windows works fine with it and Ubuntu fails
<hooer> cool :p
<BonezAU> egoleo, www.ubuntuguide.org has a section on audio codecs, have a read
<babolat> egoleo: u shud get a prompt when u need it, esp in rhythmbox and amarok
<hooer> i'll reboot and see how she goes
<knmstrflx> bonezau: whats your CPU usage like? if high what process?
<v0lksman> BonezAU:  Check gnome-system-monitor...what is your CPU/RAM doing?
<bazhang> luinfana: which chipset
<ikonia> hooer: I'm rusty on grub so can't be certain, but it looks good
<cgentry72> I deleted my windows partition and formatted as an ext3 but now i cannot access it
<babolat> !codec | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kcaj> you need a Windows recovery disk
<puppetmaster> anyone, Rmvb files play in slow motion
<Kcaj> to fix the mbr
<tmapj> I added a bunch of bluetooth software. Now where did it go so i can run it?
<tmapj> I added a bunch of bluetooth software. Now where did it go so i can run it?
<luinfana> bazhang: it's a wired ethernet card, a Realtek 8139C+
<ikonia> Kcaj: who does
<jdwatson> ﻿Anyone interested in a little BASH coding fun?
<Kcaj> cgentry72
<Vlet> tmapj: it's not in the menus?
<cgentry72> Kcaj, yes
<puppetmaster> I installed mplayer binary codecs ubuntu-restricted-extras w32 codec
<Kcaj> I mean, as far as I understood the problem anyway
<tmapj> vlet: no
<bazhang> luinfana: what does ifconfig show? eth0 and lo
<Kcaj> it is real easy, yu type like one line
<Pici> !who | Kcaj
<ubottu> Kcaj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<puppetmaster> and the problem still exists
<BonezAU> v0lksman, cpu hovering around 30-40%, ram is 320mb of 1000mb used.
<luinfana> bazhang: not in front of the machine ATM but I believe so
<Vlet> tmapj: Well, what's the software?
<puppetmaster> So what should I do?
<shally87> i have install the apache
<magnetron> cgentry72: you shouldn't format partitions if you wish to keep the files. formatting removes the files. you should choose to resize the partition if you want to keep the files, not format it,
<bazhang> puppetmaster: then install realplayer
<tmapj> vlet: its all bluetooth programs
<ludwi1> microwaver: maybe ubuntu removed it? or got another software insted or soemthing stupid like that lol
<puppetmaster> I installed realplayer11
<shally87> how do i run it?
<hooer> ikonia, it's booting fine, cheers
<puppetmaster> and the problem still exists also
<ikonia> hooer: you did it yourself, more like "well done"
<bazhang> luinfana: hard to troubleshoot from memory alone
<Vlet> tmapj: what's the software?
<babolat> !ask | puppetmaster
<ubottu> puppetmaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BonezAU>  v0lksman i am using an IBM Thinkpad T43
<puppetmaster> all media works fine but RMVB files
<luinfana> bazhang: true true, I'll go boot it up :)
<tmapj> vlet: its all bluetooth programs
<microwaver> ludwi1, perhaps the envy thingy
<cgentry72> magnetron, thank you but i am aware of that. i did not want to keep anything. i mean i cannot save anything to the partition
<hooer> sexy time!
<microwaver> ludwi1, I do'nt use it myself
<Vlet> tmapj: NAMES!?
<BonezAU> high five
<shally87> !run apache
<ubottu> Factoid run apache not found
<tmapj> vlet: i dont remember
<BB88> Hello. Anybody know how to not have removable drives display on the Ubuntu desktop?
<shally87> !run
<ubottu> Factoid run not found
<Vlet> tmapj: then how can we help?
<cgentry72> magnetron, it is saying i do not have permission
<tmapj> vlet: hold on ill get the names
<Kcaj> By the way, gui for crontab is called gcrontab, it is listed as GTK bases crontab editor
<puppetmaster> So, What should I do guys?
<ludwi1> microwaver: well i'm going to check if envy is installed on the other comp. i see it easy on this comp.
<Vlet> luinfana: what's the card model number?
<magnetron> cgentry72: when did you format the partition? after installation or during the install?
<Dvyjones> Anyon here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron?
<tmapj> bluetooth analyzer
<tmapj> kbluetooth
<Andeh> v0lksman: uh... Your graphic card is supported by the legacy Driver ----  EnvyNG ERROR: ATI's legacy driver does not support your operating system
<bazhang> Dvyjones: some have with the fw cutter
<shally87> how to know apache running or not?
<tmapj> bluetooth obex server
<Dvyjones> bazhang: fwcutter doesn't work with me :P
<luinfana> Vlet: hold on, it's booting...I'll have more information in a second
<Dvyjones> Anyon here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron using ndiswrapper?
<blizzkid> lo all. I get these errors on my slave dns: http://www.pastebin.org/32999
<cgentry72> magnetron, after.  i installed ubuntu to make sure everything worked then i deleted my windows partition, formatted it as ext3, changed grub and rebooted
<ludwi1> microwaver: with synaptic i searched envy. turns out there is envyng-core and 2 others. would i need all?
<tmapj> kbtobexclient
<titusg> how do I stop gutsy from port-scanning for printers? I've had a complaint from our network people
<BonezAU> shally87, ps -aux |grep apache
<ixian_> i think myh laptop has bluetooth capability but im not sure.. how can i check?
<Kinetic> shally87 ps -aux
<Lynet> puppetmaster: Problems with RealMedia file playback in Linux? Hold on, let me check..
<xpistos> what is up everyone
<bazhang> Dvyjones: then you need to use ndiswrapper or compile
<microwaver> ludwi1, sorry don't have any experience with envy
<tmapj> kinputwizard
<Andeh> anyone here know how to get drivers for radeon 9000?
<magnetron> cgentry72: you either need to add the file to your fstab or you need to mount it
<tmapj> kbluemon
<Dvyjones> bazhang: I just used ndiswrapper, followed the guide exactly, but still i cant connect
<Vlet> tmapj: try hitting alt-f2 and type: kbluetooth
<Aramil> anyone knows how to deal with this?
<Aramil> dsdt.dsl  8740: [*** iASL: Read error on source code temp file ***]
<Aramil> Error    4094 -^ syntax error, unexpected $end
<ludwi1> microwaver: lol i can't install that one either.
<Aramil> cause my laptop is burning
<xpistos> Does anyone know a good tutorial for changing your bootup screen from the normal "ubuntu" to something different?
<knmstrflx> bazhang: any last ditch efforts you might consider on this ATI driver issue before i boot back into windows? (i hate to see this hardy install go untouched like my gutsy install did)
<Vlet> tmapj: because that's a KDE program, it might not be automatically entered into the gnome meny
<cgentry72> magnetron, it is mounted
<ludwi1> microwaver: it's attached to zserver-xgl lol
<BonezAU> anyone know how to fix my slow pc? :( works fine under XP, dual booting with hardy. runs really slow, screen keeps dipping to grey while it waits for applications
<ludwi1> microwaver: oops xserver**
<tmapj> how do i switch to kde mode
<JediMaster> Hey guys, anyone know a quick way of bulk renaming files? E.g. abcd*.txt to efgh*.txt ?
<microwaver> ludwi1, can't sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl?
<Aramil> or if u have a custom dsdt that fixes overheat problem with toshiba
<slytherin> Andeh: drivers are already there. What is your exact problem?
<Vlet> !usplash | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<luinfana> xpistos: just search the forums for "usplash"
<bazhang> knmstrflx: some have to run it a couple of times; you did uninstall the others before doing this right? you read the instructions? or just installed over it
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Seems like i broke ownership and access permissions for my $HOME directory. I can't login from gdm - it says, it doesn't have permissions
<cgentry72> magnetron, it mounts and everything but I can't move files there or save to it
<ludwi1> microwaver: i've already used terminal
<v0lksman> sisif: it's going to be something related to ndiswrapper...unfortunately I can't help much more on that...I don't use wireless and never have so I am clueless....but I bet ndiswrapper is getting in the way....
<Pici> microwaver, ludwi1: xserver-xgl is not needed if you are running Hardy.
<Kyosama> im using a Dell D610, and I'm having trouble getting the JACK server configured inside Ubuntu Studio. Does anyone know hot to use this?
<magnetron> cgentry72: check the permissions for it
<BonezAU> I have an IBM T43 laptop with an Intel 910 chipset. Which would the best graphics driver for me be? I seem to be getting really poor performance with the default driver in hardy.
<microwaver> Pici, i'm running Gutsy
<napnap> how can I do to set up java plugin on a browser (like firefox) with ubuntu Hardy 64 bits ? I tried multiple things..I've installed firefox 32 bits with jre 1.6 (then 1.5)...but nothing work...anyone can help me ?
<Vlet> tmapj: you'd have to install kde - that's a lot of stuff to install just to use one program
<Pici> microwaver: Okay :), nevermind me then
<cgentry72> magnetron, root has permission that's the problem but i dont know how to change that
<knmstrflx> bazhang: i bruteforced like a true noob, the same way i code, i shall read a bit
<ludwi1> Pici: i'm trying to get my compiz to work on my other machine. it uses an ATI vcard.
<xpistos> I have been trying to get usplash installed, but have been having some trouble. Could it be cause right now I have Ubuntu Ultimate installed of Ubuntu?
<v0lksman> Andeh:  might wanna read the FAQ on the Envy site for that error....or ask in the forums...TSEliot is the authors name....he is very good with support
<microwaver> Pici, ludwi1 don't know what ludwil is driving
<Dvyjones> Anyon here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron using ndiswrapper?
<tmapj> vlet: how do i make a command run every time i start my computer?
<Kcaj> Oh crap
<bazhang> xpistos: that is not supported here iirc
<Kcaj> I got a real bad error
<cgentry72> tmapj, at it to your startup directory
<slytherin> Andeh: What is your exact problem?
<Kcaj> It says E dante-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tmapj> vlet: pls stay here
<Kcaj> What do I do? ;_; happens when I try to install stuff using SYnaptic
<sisif> v0lksman: you know what`s weird? It was working fine until I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 :)
<tmapj> iill brb
<tmapj> vlet: ok?
<BonezAU> I have an IBM T43 laptop with an Intel 910 chipset. Which would the best graphics driver for me be? I seem to be getting really poor performance with the default driver in hardy.
<Vlet> tmapj: in the 'sessions' control panel
<Andeh> slytherin, never mind, fixed it :)     v0lksman, it worked! :D
<cgentry72> magnetron, so what would you suggest?
<ludwi1> I knew i should of research before updateing.. for some odd reason i felt like i needed to but ignored it.
<Dvyjones> Anyon here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron using ndiswrapper?
<puppetmaster> Lynet I already installed w32codec package and the same RMVB problem
<xpistos> bazhang: That is cool, I am getting rid of it today to replace with Hardy, but I just wanted to see if I could get it working first
<Andeh> brb ^_^
<v0lksman> Andeh: good to hear!
<blizzkid> ﻿﻿lo all. I get these errors on my slave dns: http://www.pastebin.org/32999
<bazhang> BonezAU: such as running 3d games or what
<xpistos> Is there a program easier that dvd::rip to rip a dvd to avi on my desktop?
<luinfana> Vlet: ok, lspci says: 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Lynet> puppetmaster: Do you get any more exact error message, or does it just not work?
<Aramil> anyboy has a toshiba here?and fixed the overheating problem?
<v0lksman> BonezAU: sorry got distracted...vid driver may be an issue...do you know what card is in the machine?
<slytherin> v0lksman: you provided wrong answer. Radeon 9000 doesn't need binary drivers. :-)
<BonezAU> bazhang, everything in general. i don't play games... even firefox and terminals are running badly
<BonezAU> BonezAU, it's the integrated Intel 910 chipset video card... it's all on board
<bazhang> BonezAU: that is odd how much ram you got
<puppetmaster> no my friend just the videos plays in slow motion
<BonezAU> bazhang, 1gb :(
<slytherin> xpistos: If you love command line mencoder is your friend.
<v0lksman> slytherin: no ATI NEEDS binary drivers...however if the OSS driver isn't working then the ATI driver may be better for you
<Dvyjones> Anyone here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron using ndiswrapper?
<xpistos> command line is good
<BonezAU> v0lksman, it's the integrated Intel 910 chipset video card... it's all onboard
<slytherin> v0lksman: You are still wrong. Not all cards need binary drivers. Only Radeon above 9200
<xpistos> slytherin: And I can accomplish my good strctly from the command line?
<xpistos> slytherin: goal I mean
<bazhang> BonezAU: how about shutting effects completely off
<slytherin> xpistos: yes.
<ludwi1> does this new hardware testing program work right? in ubuntu HH
<BonezAU> bazhang, ok i'll try that - good point
<v0lksman> slytherin: re-read what I said....NO ati cards NEED binary drivers...the open source driver is suitable for a lot of people...but the binary is available if the open source version isn't doing what you want
<BonezAU> bazhang, i had it set to normal, i've now set it to none.
<xpistos> Usplash, Mencoder, now what if I want to go from Xvid to burn to a dvd?
<Kcaj> This seems to be a popular bug/problem, nobody here knows what I can do?
<Kcaj> It says E dante-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<cgentry72> magnetron, are u there
<slytherin> v0lksman: Sorry, I misunderstood
<Ashvala> Hello
<s3phiroth> why is the screen and resolutions utility hidden from the system menus on gutsy gibbon ?
<shally87> question: is there any free cpanel for apache?
<Dvyjones> Anyone here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron using ndiswrapper?
<slytherin> v0lksman: By the way AFAIK, there is no binary driver for 9000, but I may be wrong
<v0lksman> slytherin: np...did he get it working with the binary driver or the open source?  do you know?
<Ulmanen> I'm gonna go back to windows soon
<v0lksman> slytherin: yeah I'm not sure either...card is WAY old... ;)
<slytherin> v0lksman: didn't say anything
<Ulmanen> this update drives me nuts
<Lynet> puppetmaster: Hmm. That's kinda bummer. But, well.. Support for proprietary codecs (windows media, realvideo/audio etc) is kinda sketchy in Linux, so it is hard to know if it can be fixed by changing some settings in the player of if that particular file simply doesn't work properly in Linux yet.
<slytherin> Ulmanen: state you rproblem
<Ulmanen> I don't get ANY sound
<sisif> OK. What is better to use for a Broadcom wifi card? Ndiswrapper or fwcutter ?
<hooer> okay i have one weird thing - when I do a "reboot" it works fine, when i do a "shutdown now" it goes to a recovery menu! :P how can i get it to properly shut down?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ulmanen Please avoid posting your comments and opinions, this is a support room
<glindstrom> I installed 8.04 last night.  This morning when I booted up, my screen resolution was set to 600x800.  When I did a restart, the screen resolution returned to the normal 1280x800.  If I shut down and boot is goes back to 800x600, then restart sets it back to 1280x800.  Is this the type of thing I should report somewhere as a possible bug?  I'm on a Gateway laptop that came with Vista.  I've...
<v0lksman> puppetmaster: have you tried medibuntu (as I run and hide from the flames)
<puppetmaster> Ok Lynet tell me what to to do
<glindstrom> ...been running Ubunto on it for about 2 months with no problems.  Thanks.
<bazhang> ludwi1: yeah, thanks for the reminder--works very well here
<luinfana> bazhang: ok I have the machine up...FYI lspci says: 00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ulmanen /join #Alsa  for serious help with sound
<puppetmaster> yes I have that in the source.list
<slytherin> Ulmanen: which card?
<bazhang> luinfana: what does ifconfig show eth0?
<Ulmanen> some VT82xx
<luinfana> eth0, eth0:avahi, and lo
<v0lksman> puppetmaster: sry...I just tuned in...what is your issue?
<xpistos> Anybody go an suggestions for burning a DVD from an Xvid?
<slytherin> Ulmanen: have you restarted your machine after upgrade?
<Ulmanen> Yes..
<bazhang> xpistos: tried devede?
<Dvyjones> Anyone here that made bcm4306 work on ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron using ndiswrapper?
<slytherin> xpistos: devede
<Kcaj> this is horrible
<Kcaj> This bug pretty much now prevents me from doing anything
<Kcaj> Seems well documented
<Kcaj> but unresolved :(
<luinfana> bazhang: eth0, eth0:avahi, and lo
<cgentry72> I deleted my windows partition and formatted as an ext3 but now i cannot save anything to it.  It says I do not have permission.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ulmanen have you run your volume controls all the way dwon and back up
<slytherin> Dvyjones: no but I made it work using native drivers and firmware
<bazhang> luinfana: cable plugged in? try sudo dhclient eth0
<Lynet> puppetmaster: You should go look for a torrent for a version that uses a sane codec instead of tearing your hair out trying to play media that is in a proprietary and will never be properly supported in Linux codec.
<slytherin> Ulmanen: what all applications did you try and do you see any error?
<luinfana> bazhang: tried that, it says NO DHCPOFFERS RECIEVED
<sisif> Dvyjones: I did. But now my wired module is not loading  :D
<Dvyjones> slytherin: Is it woking at an acceptable spped?
<hooer> New issue -> when I do a "reboot" it works fine, when i do a "shutdown now" it goes to a recovery menu! :P how can i get it to properly shut down?
<Dvyjones> sisif: How?
<puppetmaster> My RMVB files plays in slow motion & I installed w32codecs realplayer11 ubuntu-restrcted-extras mplayer binary codecs
<slytherin> Dvyjones: yes it does.
<bazhang> luinfana: that is really odd
<Ulmanen> Jack_Sparrow, yes I have, from the hardware, but from the pulseaudio manager thing, it says "Connection failed: connection refused"
<Dvyjones> slytherin: How did you do it?
<luinfana> bazhang: the light doesn't even turn on on my switch...as if it's not connected at all
<ludwi1> I just did a hardware testing.. yay me :P
<Jack_Sparrow> Ulmanen /join #Alsa  for serious help with sound
<bazhang> luinfana: this is connected to the dsl modem directly or a router
<ludwi1> now this comp
<puppetmaster> Lynet i can't do that
<sisif> Dvyjones: there are some good tutorials on ubuntuforums.org
<luinfana> bazhang: cable -> router -> switch
<Andeh> v0lksman: LO
<led> i need a app that will change music formats my nero dont support wma and i need to change it from wma to mp3 any help on this would be great as i am still new to linux
<Dvyjones> sisif: Link please?
<cl0s> anybody else have the problem when upgrading to ubuntu where the links in evolution and pigeon dont work?
<Dvyjones> sisif: I have searched alot after them
<luinfana> bazhang: but I tried unplugging the switch too, i.e. modem -> router -> computer
<cl0s> u click on them but they dont do anything?
<puppetmaster> I want just to fix the rmvb files, So I won't have to install  a fresh copy of ubuntu
<Andeh> v0lksman: *lol. It didnt work at all, and I had to enter recovery mode and reconfigure xorg :P
<slytherin> Dvyjones: the b43 driver is already there. For firmware you will need to unable universe repository. Then open System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers and check the restricted driver. It will download firmware
<bazhang> led wma? not sure if audacity can handle that proprietary format or no
<sisif> Dvyjones: Thou I must admit, my wifi card is BCM94311MCG
<Kcaj> Nobody here knows how ti fix danted? I never messed with any configuration files
<v0lksman> Andeh: crap...you have a 9000 you said?
<slytherin> puppetmaster: what is rmvb?
<Kcaj> It just fails to start, which hinders my ability to update my system or get no packages
<Dvyjones> slytherin: I dont have internet, you know how to do it then?
<ludwi1> odd. the hardware testing app don't work on this machine.
<Andeh> v0lksman: It said something was wrong with the driver so it went into low res mode. Yeah, rad 9000
<junaid> i used skype  in ubuntu7.10 now i'm in ubuntu8.04 skype do not work.i can har sound
<Wobe> led: there is a nautilus script that will do that
<puppetmaster> it's a real player video files
<uubu> Hi, help. I've just upgraded to the latest release, and I found out I can not use the keyboard in gnome after login in gdm. any ideas what to do?
<Andeh> v0lksman: (my friends pc is really old)
<slytherin> Dvyjones: You will have to search the linuxwireless.org site. I don't have exact link now
<cl0s> help.... pigeon and evolution links dont open up browser in 8.04?
<sisif> Dvyjones: there you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper
<bazhang> puppetmaster: some will play badly in my experience what about try other rm files
<junaid> ﻿i used skype  in ubuntu7.10 now i'm in ubuntu8.04 skype do not work.i can hear sound
<v0lksman> Andeh: I would check in the forums...there used to be a lot of howtos for them...slytherin may have more info but the 9000 is a little too old for me...(cheap card for 40 bucks is better hahaha)
<slytherin> puppetmaster: and in which player are you trying to play them?
<uubu> any ideas?
<sisif> OK. What is better to use for a Broadcom wifi card? Ndiswrapper or fwcutter ? Anyone ?
<puppetmaster> SMPlayer
<uubu> i can't even use the browser to search the web for answers...
<puppetmaster> i tried all kind of things and it won't play properly
<bazhang> http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ Dvyjones
<laeg> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hooer> haha success! "shutdown now" didn't work, but "shutdown -h now" did :)
<slytherin> Andeh: you don't need any binary driver for 9000. First tell me what is your exact problem is.
<Andeh> v0lksman: lol.
<cl0s> ooh fixed it!
<cl0s> lol
<Andeh> slytherin: The monitors resolution is not in the menu.
<cgentry72> I deleted my windows partition and formatted as an ext3 but now i cannot save anything to it.  It says I do not have permission.
<luinfana> bazhang: any other ideas, short of slapping another card in there? I don't have another one lying around.
<hooer> yikes midnight, ciao all
<Lynet> puppetmaster: Your best bets are vlc or mplayer. If neither of them work properly, tell whoever you got the files from to encode/convert them to a more sane video format.
<xpistos> Okay fellas Devede it is
<slytherin> Andeh: What resolution do you want?
<Andeh> slytherin: The dude had windows before and today im putting linux on instead and i noticed the screens a bit blurry :)
<puppetmaster> no dear
<puppetmaster> it works just fine in windows
<Andeh> slytherin: thats the problem. I forgot to check what the monitors resolution was before we deleted windows
<Lynet> puppetmaster: So use a windows tool to transcode them then, dude.
<Jupp> where are my compiz settings stored?
<Kcaj> Yays I just fixed my own first real serious problem! :D go me! :)
<kling0n> i need to import some settings from a backup .gconf directory ... does anyone know the syntax to make gconftool import from the specified dir?
<erUSUL> !addingfs | cgentry72
<ubottu> cgentry72: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Andeh> slytherin: I was hoping it could autodetect it or something
<ludwi1> yesterday i did try to find info about this issue i got with the other machine.. it seems that xorg is on twice. well I see two xorg process's and both with the same size. 46.4MB. any idea how to fix that?
<ThcHere2> Hi All
<slytherin> Andeh: have you set highest resolution in System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution?
<DeeJayTwo> hi..
<puppetmaster> what is the meaning of that dear, that I should depend in windows
<SeicherlBoB> How can i redetect the hardware at runtime? The problem is, that i don't have USB-Ports or network interfaces when docking my laptop while running. Can i force a redetection?
<DeeJayTwo> I have some problems with my package updates..
<Wobe> Jupp: Install the compiz settings manager via synaptic
<DeeJayTwo> it fails to download the packages: Translation-en_CA
<puppetmaster> and I don't wanna do that, isn't there a package like k-lite in windows
<DeeJayTwo> in restricted, universe and multiverse
<laeg> puppetmaster: gstreamer
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 First, check to see what the ownership is by going to /media and doing a ls -la ... Then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /yourPartition  followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /yourPartition    someone please verify I got this right....
<erUSUL> puppetmaster: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Andeh> slytherin: The highest two are 1280x1024 and 16
<DeeJayTwo> how can I fix it?
<Andeh> slytherin:  and 1600x1200
<laeg> puppetmaster: open the file in totem movie player, it should recommend a codec for you if it cannot play
<Jupp> Wobe, if I want to backup my settings which files would I need to back up?
<DeeJayTwo> I'm using hardy heron
<ThcHere2> Question: How can I find which user account is running my apache server pls?
<puppetmaster> thank u but the problem I installed that
<puppetmaster> Ok
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok thank you
<Andeh> slytherin: 1280 is too low and 1600 is too high
<luinfana> guys, I'm absolutely determined to make this Realtek crap work with Ubuntu...surely someone knows some dark magic I can use
<Wobe> Jupp: for compiz?
<laeg> brb
<ldleworker> Can anyone recommend a laptop in the 500-800 dollar market that is suitable for modern linux?
<DeeJayTwo> http://www.pastebin.ca/1002896
<Jupp> Wobe, yes
<DeeJayTwo> this is the error I get
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<slytherin> Andeh: Try this command 'sudo displayconfig-gtk' it will help you generate new xorg.conf file. You will need a reboot after that to get additional resolutions
<Andeh> slytherin: I fixed it!
<bazhang> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=759268 luinfana look here please
<slytherin> xpistos: FYI - http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html#EXAMPLES%20OF%20MENCODER%20USAGE
<bazhang> !away > Scrounch
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, permission is root
<ilembitov> How do I set my $home variable manually?
<Andeh> slytherin: The res WAS 1280 800 but the refresh rate was too high so it was really blurry!
<erUSUL> slytherin: sudo is dangerous for graphical apps please use gksudo
<Andeh> its perfect now! thanks
<ThcHere2> ﻿Question: How can I find which user account is running my apache server pls?
<Andeh> :D
<Wobe> Jupp: /home/username/.compiz
<Andeh> thanks. bye
<bazhang> thanks for that info slytherin
<ldleworker> Can anyone recommend a laptop in the 500-800 dollar market that is suitable for modern linux?
<erUSUL> ThcHere2: ps ax | grep httpd ??
<ThreeFingerPete> hardy is running  much more sluggish on my  machine, despite no hardware changes. I've tried the kernel that comes with it, and also the 7.10 default kernel. is there something I can optimise?
<erUSUL> ldleworker: dell with ubuntu preinstaled?
<luinfana> bazhang: thanks, I'll take a look
<ldleworker> really?
<Kcaj> Argh :( my Ubuntu has become entirely useless
<Wobe> ThreeFingerPete: It's faster here, check the running services.
<xxxxxxx>  I installed ubuntu using a sub drive now it will not boot unless the usb drive is present can I fix this?
<Kcaj> E: dante-server: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ThreeFingerPete> Wobe: ok.
<bazhang> ldleworker: offopic here but someting with mostly intel-->system76.com is worth a look
<Kcaj> I can't install new packages or anythng, I thought I fixed dante-server, I finally got danted to start with no errors
<ThcHere2> erUSUL: 29705 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep httpd
<Kcaj> and still... this seems to be a well documented bug of some sort with no fix :/
<ThcHere2> lol
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i did what u said but should i reboot?
<Wobe> ldleworker: hp would be my first choice, avoid ati video though
<BonezAU> ThcHere2, try ps -aux |grep apache
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, because I'm still not able to move anything there
<Pici> Kcaj: Can you run apt-get install -f from a terminal and pastebin the output?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 yes
<Kcaj> I don't really need danted whatever it is, what should I do? I mean any recommendations?
<ThreeFingerPete> wobe: there certainly is more running, but i am unsure whats not needed
<Kcaj> Pici: Ok
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok thank you
<erUSUL> ThcHere2: ps ax | grep apache ??
<strawks> Hi all, I was previously using lightning 0.7 (pkg lightning-extension) and when I upgrade to lightning 0.8 I don't have any calendar anymore and can't create new calendars
<ThcHere2> hmmm...
<ThcHere2> weird
<ThcHere2> root (?!)
<Wobe> ThreeFingerPete: if you dont have bluetooth shut that off, indexing might also be going on which will slow the machine down.
<ThcHere2> or www-data
<erUSUL> ThcHere2: ps aux | grep apache (the u is needed to see the user ;)
<Kcaj> Pastebin coming in one second
<bazhang> just signed my code of conduct today ;]
<susheel> hi there...
<bazhang> hi susheel
<strawks> googling around I found that it was a good idea to uninstall previous version before upgrading, so I uninstalled 0.7 and created a new profile, but still the same : I can't create a new calendar
<Kcaj> http://pastebin.org/33003
<ThcHere2> erUSUL:  well i get most instances with www-data but one with root too...
<noelferreira> can anyone tell me how to stop the system of automatically change the brigthness level without disbable acpi? this is driving me crazy.
<strawks> Is somebody using lightning 0.8?
<Andeh> does anyone know a howto that explains how to make ubuntu as similar to windows as possible?
<Andeh> not for me, my friends are a little confused about it
<bazhang> Andeh: you really want that?
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> they do
<erUSUL> ThcHere2: i use my system for desktop mainly so dunno much about apache
<bamed> Andeh: BSODs and everything?
<ThcHere2> ok thx :)
<bazhang> !themes | Andeh
<ubottu> Andeh: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kcaj> By the way, anybdy who looks at my pastebin, I have no idea what danted is or dante-server
<Andeh> i mean i can arrange the panels and stuff on them but the rest?
<bon-jovi> nick tifanny
<ThcHere2> bamed:  LOL
<Andeh> lol
<ThreeFingerPete> wobe: i killed the power management services too. what about CPU frequency manager?
<TheInfinity> Andeh: if they really still want to use windows - let them - and buy a tshirt "no i dont fix your windows" - then they will come to you soon ;)
<Wobe> ThreeFingerPete: not needed unless on a laptop
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i'm sorry but that didn't work either :(
<TheInfinity> with the wish to habe linux :D
<TheInfinity> *have
<ThreeFingerPete> wobe: thank you. i suspected so.
<ludwi1> I like never use search on my machine. tracker seems to be on as defualt. how could i turn that off?
<CarpediEm_> hi
<ldleworker> Wobe, are the power and cpu management services installed by default?
<CarpediEm_> how are you
<laeg> ludwi1: i'm not even sure waht it does
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 check permissions on that partition again
<bazhang> hello CarpediEm_
<Wobe> ThreeFingerPete: np
<schitzo> hello
<Kcaj> I fixed the problem by the way
<Tipolosko> hello :)
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Kcaj> you have to start danted and figure out the problem, edit the conf until it works, then STOP danted and then it all works
<CarpediEm_> I am Turkey  yOu?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, still says root
<Kcaj> having it started before-hand seems to make it fail automatically
<hellues> my nvidia doesnt work
<Wobe> ldleworker: not to my knowledge, unless ubuntu detects the need for them, as I recall I did it manually
<PiojoSSo> would﻿ someone please﻿ tell﻿ me﻿ how﻿ to﻿ mount﻿ an﻿ *.ISO﻿ file﻿﻿ ?
<atlef> !ask | CarpediEm_: schitzo: Tipolosko:
<ubottu> CarpediEm_: schitzo: Tipolosko:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ludwi1> it helps find stuff on the comp.. that's all i know about it
<bazhang> !tr | CarpediEm_
<ubottu> CarpediEm_: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ThreeFingerPete> what is RPC map doing?
<schitzo> that's a secret
<Flannel> !iso | PiojoSSo
<ubottu> PiojoSSo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Wobe> hellues: a little more detail would help :)
<hellues> just a second
<luinfana> bazhang: that didn't really solve the problem unfortunately
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 THen you didnt get the permissions set correctly...  I am still half asleep, I may have missed something...   bazhang  can you review what I told him to do..  apreciate it..
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 First, check to see what the ownership is by going to /media and doing a ls -la ... Then, do the following, replacing “yourPartition” with the name of the partition (e.g. /sdb1)... sudo chown -R username:username /yourPartition  followed by... sudo chmod -R 755 /yourPartition    someone please verify I got this right....
<Andeh> woah. the xp imitations on gnome-look are... well
<noelferreira> can anyone tell me how to stop the system of automatically change the brigthness level without disbable acpi? this is driving me crazy.
<luinfana> bazhang: still says no dhcpoffers recieved
<Andeh> inaccurate
<Kcaj> lol
<Kcaj> I like the OSX skin
<Ace_NoOne> in GEdit (and other apps), EOL is not a "stop sign" when using CTRL+RightArrow - is there a way to change that?
<Wobe> Why do people want it to look like xp or osx anyway?
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow: sure no problem
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, mine is /sda1
<Wobe> I never got that
<alons> ciao
<bazhang> luinfana: you did the sudo ifup eth0
<Kcaj> I like using the OS X one because the default gnome looks like TRASH
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 post the exact line you typed into the term please
<thebloggu> can someone with linux experience help me with a problem? (upgrading to 8.04)
<bazhang> !it | alons
<ubottu> alons: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pici> Kcaj: Do you have a support question? Or are you just making comments here?
<Kcaj> Seriously, default gnome is one of the absolute worst lookin and clunky feeling GUI ever, since Windows 3.1. It isn't half bad with the OS X skin though.
<Kcaj> Pici
<luinfana> bazhang: yes, it said "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" so I did sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0, but that didn't help either
<Kcaj> I did have like 20 support questions
<ESR_> Looking for recommendations for a graphics card that can do both 3D and 2048x1536 under Ubuntu Hardy.  NVidia GeForce can do 1048x1536 without 3D, ATI 2600 can't do either, I'm pretty disgusted.
<bazhang> thebloggu: please ask away
<Wobe> thebloggu: just spit out the problem
<Tipolosko> i've a little problem wit hardy on my notebook acer 1522wlmi: with the new distro i can't toggle on/of integrated wifi nor integrated bluetooth.. but while ubuntu is booting these keys (with leds) will work fine.. but, once booted, these buttons are "freezed".. any clue?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, sudo chown -R christopher:christopher /sda1.  however, /sda1 gave me an err so i tried just sda1 without the /
<Pici> !offtopic | Kcaj
<ubottu> Kcaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<luinfana> bazhang: also tried changing the settings in Network from "Roaming Mode" to "Assigned by DHCP"
<Kcaj> Most of which I end up answering my self through trial and error because it seems the only thing most people here do is say irrelevant things unrealted to actually helping people :P oh, and I've helped several people since I've been here
<alons> scusate sapete dirmi dove trovare la versione italiana
<mandana> How to check for open ports to see if a specific service is started via inetd? what does it mean to 'check for the open ports?'
<CarpediEm_> www mIRCTR org
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj Please try to stay on topic.. for chat we use Ubuntu-offtopic
<hellues> it says nvidia graphic driver not initailized
<Wobe> Kcaj: I agree it's a little ugly, but hardly unusable
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dvyjones> !it | alons
<ubottu> alons: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<microwaver_> anyone knows a good wireless sniffer?
<Tipolosko> mandana: tou need to use a port scanner,
<bamed> mandana: netstat will let u know what ports are open
<Tipolosko> you :D
<bazhang> sudo lshw -C network pastebin this luinfana
<mandana> thank you Tipolosko , bamed
<alons> perfetto grazie
<Pici> !it | alons
<ubottu> alons: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> luinfana: roaming? for ethernet? how about a total networking restart first
<kklimonda> anyone know if any ftp server allow chrooting users in their home directories and using of directory aliases?
<luinfana> bazhang: can't...the machine's not connected to the internet...
<hellues> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8942/ my xorg.conf
<Vlet> Kcaj: you should try ratpoison then :p
<hellues> how can i set this to work with nvidia-glx
<luinfana> bazhang: oh, I don't know why it said roaming, it was just that way by default
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, when i do a ls -la it says christopher christopher instead of root though
<p0l> Hi, when I try to update from 7.10 to 8.04 I get next error: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry main/debian-installer/binary-i386/Packages in  Meta-index file (malformed Release file?), any idea?, thans
<thebloggu> i was upgrading but was force to interrupt because it stood still in scrollkeeper file names blacklist.xml (one line i dont remember) then i continued the upgrade later in command line. it installed and rebooted. later tried dpkg --configure -a to correct mistakes but still there were problems with scrollkeeper and mpd. i decided to remove scrollkeeper (via synaptic) but  it removed synaptic and gnome-terminal too. i used urxvt and installed synap
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 for which partition?
<bazhang> luinfana: still need that pastebin though
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, sda1
<luinfana> bazhang: ok, hold on
<Wobe> hellues: drivers installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 please tell me that your ubuntu install isnt on that drive, I understood you created a data partition there?
<Dvyjones> My b43-fwcutter-configured card keeps asking or the WEP key when I connect if I choose Open System, but if i use Shared Key it just tries to connect, before i get a network icon with orange triangle
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, no it's not on there
<Flannel> p0l: Get rid of the hardy backports line in your sources
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 needed to clarify that.
<hellues> yes
<hellues> nvidia-glx
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, heres the situation.  i had a dual boot (windows/ubuntu) i wanted to make sure ubuntu worked correctly so i deleted the windows partition,formatted it as ext3 and changed grub
<hellues>  nvidia-glx installed
<Vlet> luinfana: I think I may have found you a solution
<bazhang> Dvyjones: so the fw cutter worked out after all?
<Wobe> brb folks hellues help ya in a sec
<Kcaj> cgentry72
<Vlet> luinfana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91746
<Kcaj> I told you, you need the Windows install disk
<latitu> in LAN, how can i know how many computers are online and by what ip?]
<Dvyjones> bazhang: Yes
<thebloggu> some help
<thebloggu> please?
<Kcaj> and fix /mbr
<Dvyjones> bazhang: Sorta
<Kcaj> (master boot record)
<bazhang> !enter | thebloggu
<ubottu> thebloggu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Tipolosko> latitu: use nmap to scan the entire subnet of your network
<thebloggu> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 ask bazhang  to double check things gimme a chance to have some coffee and wake up
<cgentry72> Kcaj, what? i don't want windows, i just deleted windows so i could use the space for other things
<Tipolosko> latitu: something like nmap 192.168.0.0/24 -sP
<abanta> hi, someone got a good tuto on the product developpement? Product structure etc?
<Kcaj> Possibly you cna use another disk
<Kcaj> to try and reinstall grub
<Dvyjones> My b43-fwcutter-configured card keeps asking or the WEP key when I connect if I choose Open System, but if i use Shared Key it just tries to connect, before i get a network icon with orange triangle. Any idea why?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, hehe hey i understand, i'm going to get a cup and a cig too brb thanks
<RyanT5000> is there any way to change the *disk* priority of a process?
<luinfana> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m4a554510
<Kcaj> but either way what happened is, you removed the partition with your boot loader on it I am assuming
<bullgard4> What programs will use the configuration file ~.fonts.conf?
<erUSUL> RyanT5000: ionice
<LjL> RyanT5000: uh
<Kcaj> and you need to replace it, which is very difficult to do since your MBR is now fsckd
<LjL> err, what he said
<cgentry72> Kcaj, are you speaking to me?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: xft ?
<RyanT5000> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 one sec?
<BonezAU> bazhang, thanks for all your help - turning off the graphic effects has made my system run heaps better.
<latitu> Tipolosko ic.. how many ips are available for local area private networking ? like 192.*.*.* is?
<Vlet> luinfana: Basically, you want to do this at a terminal: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.backup && nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kcaj> Yes, sorry I mean obviously once I start the train of conversation with you, best I can do is throw your name in every once in a while :P
<erUSUL> bullgard4: libxft i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 your hard drive installed ubuntu works correct?
<luinfana> Vlet: yes, I've read this post many times
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, yup great, i'm using it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 thanks..
<Vlet> luinfana: oh :-/
<bazhang> BonezAU: glad to hear it ;]
<Vlet> luinfana: no luck?
<Dvyjones> My b43-fwcutter-configured card keeps asking or the WEP key when I connect if I choose Open System, but if i use Shared Key it just tries to connect, before i get a network icon with orange triangle. Any idea why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj please avoid giving out wrong information
<BonezAU> bazhang, stupid company laptop with crappy onboard graphics :P
<p0l> Flannel, how can I do it?
<microwaver_> exit
<luinfana> Vlet: well, I want to get Internet working on the LiveCD before I install...
<luinfana> Vlet: so I can't try messing with grub unless I actually install
<Kcaj> Wait wait, so cgentry72, you just can't mount the drive, or what>
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Can you explain how a library can use a config file. I thought a library is a collection of routines provided for executables.
<Vlet> luinfana: oh... well, that might be tricky
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj Your disjointed comments have nothing to do with his problem
<latitu> Tipolosko it is saying 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.249 appears to be up
<Jasone> i am having the worst time getting an ubuntu share mounted in osx
<bazhang> Dvyjones: you tried changing that in the router first--to completely open; wep is not worth much these days
<Kcaj> As far as I understood the question earlier, he could not boot, must have misread
<hydrozen> is there a way to run a virtual pc image on ubuntu using any one of the virtualization solutions available???
<cgentry72> Kcaj, lol i can mount it, i can access it however i cannot save anything there or move anything there
<Kcaj> (I'm talking about from 20 minutes ago or so)
<bamed> ugg
<Vlet> luinfana: I don't know for sure, but that might not be possible then
<murrayc> bullgard4: routines (functions) can open files.
<Jasone> ive tried security = user
<Jasone> security = share
<luinfana> Vlet: so I guess I should just install and hope for the best?
<BonezAU> lol @ dosbox & arj unpacking files. 30 meg of files, not even half way through 10 minutes later......
<bazhang> hydrozen: virtual pc the software package? why would you wish to do that?
<Jasone> map to guest = bad user
<Dvyjones> bazhang: I'm not allowed to change that in the router :(
<mdarcelin> greetings everyone.  I'm having a bit of trouble understanding this error message: no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.  Background info: attempting to install 7.10 because my computer refuses to install or even load 8.04.  I have tried wiping out my windows installation but it won't allow me to for some reason.
<thebloggu> still no help? anyone?
<hydrozen> bazhang: its just that microsoft they release images that you can use to test ie6.. ie7
<ikonia> thebloggu: what is your question
<Vlet> luinfana: what's the worst that could happen... if you decide you don't want it, you can boot off the live-cd and resize your windows partition back to normal
<cgentry72> ok guys i'm going for a cig so i'll be back shortly, just appreciate any help from ya guys
<bullgard4> murrayc: Ah, yes. This is true. --  Thank you for explaining.
<thebloggu> ﻿i was upgrading but was force to interrupt because it stood still in scrollkeeper file names blacklist.xml (one line i dont remember) then i continued the upgrade later in command line. it installed and rebooted. later tried dpkg --configure -a to correct mistakes but still there were problems with scrollkeeper and mpd. i decided to remove scrollkeeper (via synaptic) but  it removed synaptic and gnome-terminal too. i used urxvt and installed sy
<ikonia> thebloggu: saying "anyone " is pointless, as I didn't see your question so I can't respond, in future just repeate the question at regular intervals
<Lr5> After hibernating in Ubuntu 8.04, network stops working, anyone knows how to fix that?
<hydrozen> bazhang: but im guessing i might just install a windows box instead....
<BonezAU> hydrozen, IE6 runs in wine if you are interested, google IES4Linux
<bazhang> hydrozen: better to either dual boot or use ie-whatever in wine--you could also use windows in a vm
<luinfana> Vlet: this is true...but for some reason gparted doesn't work off the hardy CD...I think I'm going to grab the gparted livecd and try that
<ikonia> thebloggu: ok, so what do you wanto to achieve ? you want synaptic back ?
<thebloggu> no
<Dvyjones> mdarcelin: Why wont it load 8.04?
<luinfana> Vlet: it just sits there at "resizing" and does absolutely nothing
<erUSUL> bullgard4: it seems that /etc/fonts/fonts.conf comes with fontconfig not with xft ...
<ikonia> thebloggu: what do you want then
<thebloggu> first i want to correct de upgrade
<thebloggu> get rid of the errors
<thebloggu> then correct resolution
<Vlet> luinfana: I've noticed the same, but the actual installer has never failed me (as far as resizing goes)
<ikonia> thebloggu: ok so how do you plan to do that ?
<mdarcelin> dvyjones, it simply refuses to even load the live CD
<Dvyjones> mdarcelin: By the way, the anser is  that you have to change mount point on one of the partitions to /
<thebloggu> tried dpkg --configure -a no luck
<bazhang> thebloggu: easy on the enter key please
<thebloggu> sorry
<Lr5> ubottu's a bit broken?
<Dvyjones> mdarcelin: I had that problem too, try to burn the cd at slowest possible burning speed
<mdarcelin> I think I named the biggest partition /home? is that bad?
<ikonia> thebloggu: update-manager --dist-upgrade
<mdarcelin> ohhh ok
<mdarcelin> I just kept the burning speed at the default setting
<Flannel> p0l: either comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list, or go through software sources and remove the backports
<mohamed> hi i have a question
<luinfana> Vlet: OK then...install commencing.
<ikonia> mohamed: go for it
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you for your information.
<Pampa> hi to all
<BonezAU> Hi Pampa
<Dvyjones> mdarcelin: The cd often gets corrupt if you burn too fast.
<mohamed> i am using 8.04 hardy heron now i made firefox mplayer as my plugin
<Dvyjones> My b43-fwcutter-configured card keeps asking or the WEP key when I connect if I choose Open System, but if i use Shared Key it just tries to connect, before i get a network icon with orange triangle. Any idea why?
<RyanT5000> how can i determine which processes are using the most disk?
<ikonia> mohamed: you want mplayer to work in firefox ?
<mohamed> when i goto some website and see videos i cannot make it full screen why
<Pampa> i've resolve problem of WIFI on 6720S with BCM4312 (rev02) solution is on the ubuntu forum
<mohamed> yes ikonia
<platius> 8.04 amd64, After I select System > Quit it takes 1 min. for the window to appear.  Cannot find anything on the net that is simular to it.
<SeicherlBoB> Can someone tell me what this syslog-entry means (it happens after i docked my laptop - docking stations USB ports refuse to work): kernel: [ 4191.408000] PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset f (was ffffffff, writing 10b)
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem ;) "locate fonts.conf" --> dpkg -S /etc/fonts/fonts.conf --> aptitude search fontconfig
<ikonia> mohamed: not all plguins work full screen (I don't know about mplayer)
<}MatriX{> any photoshop expert ?
<bullgard4> RyanT5000: Run the program 'top' in a GNOME terminal.
<mohamed> so which one i should use
<ikonia> }MatriX{: photoshop isn't in ubuntu
<BonezAU> }MatriX{, ??
<Dvyjones> !offtopic | }MatriX{
<ubottu> }MatriX{: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mohamed> when i tried live cd of mint linux it worked full screen how
<magnetron> }MatriX{: this is the Ubuntu support channel
<berzerka> i am trying to recompile libusb from source since i need debug output enabled. i installed openjade and docbook-dsssl as build-dependancy, but dpkg-buildpackage fails with lots of errors from openjade of the kind "openjade:../../doc/functions.sgml:111:20:E: element "FUNCDEF" undefined". what am i missing?
<ikonia> mohamed: are you using ubuntu or mind ?
<ikonia> mint
<ThreeFingerPete> Wobe: you were a big help. it also seems my restricted graphics driver was turned off when i upgraded
<Dvyjones> My b43-fwcutter-configured card keeps asking or the WEP key when I connect if I choose Open System, but if i use Shared Key it just tries to connect, before i get a network icon with orange triangle. Any idea why?
<mohamed> i am using ubuntu i just tried live cd of mint linux
<mohamed>  i only want to use ubuntu how tell me if you know it
<ikonia> mohamed: ok,
<ikonia> mohamed: I'm sorry, I don't know the answer to your question as I don't use mplayer as a plugin in firefox
<RyanT5000> bullgard4: i don't see a column for disk usage
<balgarath> Any way in Ubuntu to get the specs on my hard drive?
<p0l> Flannel, I have commented my Backports lines and I get the same, but in my sources.list I don't have any references to hardy
<ikonia> mohamed: if you hang around someone else maybe able to help
<Wobe> ThreeFingerPete: np, it's what I do
<mohamed> ok
<ikonia> balgarath: what sort of spec ?
<Wobe> hellues: still stuck?
<mohamed> do you know what player mint linux is using
<ikonia> mohamed: no idea
<mohamed> ok thanks
<RyanT5000> bullgard4: something's thrashing my disk, without using much CPU
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 here is another way to skin that cat Dvyjones
<balgarath> ikonia, speed
<IRWolfie-> what is the refresh rate used by default in the ubuntu install?
<ikonia> balgarath: hdparm
<balgarath> ikonia, thanks :)
<BonezAU> RyanT5000, what does top show?
<bullgard4> RyanT5000: My top shows me a column headed '%MEM'.
<T4K> Hey guy I love ubuntu 8.04 but I have one aggreviating problem. I've gone to many forums to try and get my cell card on my dell laptop to work "Novatel 5700" i ran gnome-ppp and got it to connect. But it still have lack of lcp echo responses and it exits. Even when it is connected I can't use firefox to browse always says am offline. But instant messenger and such connect. Any ideas?
<mrichman> Where can I get some decent looking fonts? The default fonts look horribly wide to me.
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. i'm on the 8.04 beta, do i need to do anything particular to update through to the final 8.04 release?
<ikonia> NET||abuse: just update it
<latitu> the /24 means 0.0.0.*            how to make 0.0.*.*?
<bazhang> !fonts | mrichman
<ubottu> mrichman: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ikonia> NET||abuse: do a disk upgrade
<BonezAU> NET||abuse, just update via apt-get or synaptic
<RyanT5000> bullgard4: i don't want memory usage, i want disk transactions
<ikonia> NET||abuse: dist upgrade sorry
<ikonia> typo
<Jasone> does anyone have the problem of ubuntu shares being visible in osx but not being aboe to mount them
<Dvyjones> My b43-fwcutter-configured card keeps asking or the WEP key when I connect if I choose Open System, but if i use Shared Key it just tries to connect, before i get a network icon with orange triangle. Any idea why?
<Jasone> able*
<noelferreira> can anyone tell me how to stop the system of automatically change the brigthness level without disbable acpi? this is driving me crazy.
<BonezAU> NET||abuse, yeah - or dist upgrade. I have been running rc for ages and just kept updating
<NET||abuse> ikonia, cheers, yeh, just wasn't sure if i needed to dist-upgrade or not between beta and final release, or if it just "streamed online"
<ikonia> noelferreira: set your power managment schemes
<ikonia> NET||abuse: dist-upgrade, play it saf
<ikonia> safe
<bazhang> Jasone: problem with osx--need to enable them on that side as well-->##apple can help
<bullgard4> RyanT5000: Do you want to know temporary disk usage or permanent disk usage?
<NET||abuse> ikonia, will do.
<artir_> clean install
<Jasone> bazhang: what do you mean
<Jasone> it worked before i upgraded to 8.04
<NET||abuse> synaptic doesn't have it's usual message of "a newer distribution is available"
<bazhang> Jasone: need to enable sharing on both sides
<ikonia> NET||abuse: update-manager --dist-upgrade
<bazhang> NET||abuse: you got the beta installed?
<Jasone> bazhang: that doesnt make any sense
<IRWolfie-> does ubuntu try set the refresh rate to 85 during the startup from the live cd?
<RyanT5000> bullgard4: neither - i want to know how much disk throughput the program is demanding - e.g.: MB/s or similar
<NET||abuse> bazhang, yep
<BonezAU> How do I get dosbox in full screen?
<noelferreira> ikonia, i can't . there's no option anymore. i have it on the beta version but now i have a fresh install and i don't have that option anymore. i don't even have on-battery tab
<mdarcelin> Say I have a silly question: is it better to name the main partition /home or /boot?
<bazhang> then just update and upgrade--> sudo apt-get
<Dvyjones> First time ever on ubuntu (eventhough ive used it for a couple of years: It hangs!!! How do i shut down processes? I cant open the menu, as it keeps hanging
<Turno> is anyone using an agp nvidia card on an nforce2 mb with integrated graphics? My system works fine with nv, but when i move to nvidia, i just get a black screen.... logs look fine
<NET||abuse> lately the beta .16 kernel broke my audio too, so really happy to be able to move to stable ;)
<ikonia> mdarcelin: the main partition is / not /boot or /home
<Lr5> The kernel latest kernel (2.6.24-16 I guess) doesn't seem to always recognize irqpoll option, sometimes it tells to use it even when it's in the boot options
<NET||abuse> And our lug is having release party tomorrow night :) want to have this machine up and ready to work for that ;)
<talcite_> hey guys, where are the PHP compile options located?
<NET||abuse> will burn a few copies and distribute ;)
<talcite_> was it bugzilla?
<ikonia> talcite_: phpinfo ()
<mdarcelin> oh so what should I name it? I'm at the partitioning stage
<talcite_> ikonia: surprisingly, it doesn't have it
<ikonia> talcite_: it should do
<NET||abuse> talcite, What you mean exactly? they're input on the command line when you compile?
<talcite_> I can't find out whether mySQL support was enabled or not
<ikonia> mdarcelin: it's called /
<ikonia> talcite_: it's modular
<NET||abuse> talcite_, ahh, likely you just need to install php4_mysql
<Dvyjones> First time ever on ubuntu (eventhough ive used it for a couple of years: It hangs!!! How do i shut down processes? I cant open the menu, as it keeps hanging
<NET||abuse> ahem,, i mean php5
<RyanT5000> bullgard4: nvm, i found it - it eventually became by far the most memory-using task (up to 1.6 GB of physical RAM now)
<talcite_> oh...
<ikonia> talcite_: apt-cache search php5-mysql
<mdarcelin> ah ok..thanks ikonia!
<wangfg> hello, why the hardy install.iso  works on the desktop, but hangt after load kernel 100%?
<mdarcelin> unfortunately I waited too long and now it froze on me
<ikonia> !away > bamed|away
<talcite_> ikonia: thanks
<bullgard4> RyanT5000: Usually disk throughput is limited by the disk and its controller. The disk will deliver data as fast as it can (together with its controller).  Run  'hdparm -tT /dev/sda'.
<ikonia> talcite_: no problem
<RyanT5000> bullgard4: thanks
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok i'm back lol
<Flannel> p0l: pastebin your sources.list, also check to see if theres anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Dvyjones> g2g
 * Mimi Question: I have been enjoying Hardy Heron soooo much, but now, out of a sudden.... I can't play any of my music.. I double click it.. nothing happens... O.o Any help? Thanks =^..^=
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i wonder if i should just delete the partition and reformat it again
<p0l> Flannel: My current sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8950/
<latitu> i just scanned the network  (having 150 computers) as nmap 192.168.0.0/16 -sP   and it is giving like 500 pcs are online...... why?
<hellues> hey
<hellues> my nvidia not work
<Wobe> hellues: better?
<Wobe> did you try envy?
<hellues> i installed nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source
<hellues> envy what is envy
<Mimi> !envy
<ubottu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Wobe> envy is a script that will setup drivers and x for you
<T4K> So anyone know how to get firefox to work using my ppp0 connection
<hellues> hmm
<T4K> it seems to be not working... only and fire fox that is
<hellues> how can i download envy
<ikonia> T4K: firefox has nothing to do with ppp0
<IRWolfie-> ubuntu in booting up from the live cd seems to initially show everything, then attempt to change the refresh rate/resolution to something not supported by my monitor, any ideas on what its doing and how to fix this?
<hellues> is it a package
<egoleo> hello
<Mimi> google it.   search for   ubuntu download envy
<p0l> Flannel, yes I have 3 files in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory, named prerequists-sources.list, prerequists-sources.list and prerequists-sources.list.save
<Wobe> hellues: it's in the repos
<ikonia> !envy | Wobe
<ubottu> Wobe: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<T4K> ikonia well i can connect on here but not on firefox
<Lr5> T4K: do you have any router/other settings set in firefox?
<egoleo> after installing the madwifi it works but it disables my network config too
<T4K> lr5 this is a FRESH install
<egoleo> l
<ikonia> T4K: you probably do not have any dns resolution
<egoleo> so how do i fix this plse?
<philip_> I need kernel 2.6.25. Anyone know where/repos with this kernel?
<T4K> i can ping my addressed via the ping command just fine
<ikonia> philip_: doesn't exist, why do you need it
<ryan__> hello
<my_lap_is_hot> T4K: What error message do you see when you try tovisit a website?
<T4K> addresses*
<ikonia> T4K: what addresses
<hellues> i found envyng
<ryan__> can any one help me with scratch box
<T4K> Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web.
<ikonia> ryan__: scratch box ?
<philip_> ikonia: 2.6.24 breaks support for ALSA (TV tuner cards)
<my_lap_is_hot> T4K: File > Work Offline  Uncheck that
<hellues> i found envyng-core envyng-gtk envyng-qt
<bazhang> hellues: that is for hardy and is in the ubuntu repos
<hellues> did you say this ?
<T4K> that did it
<T4K> heh
<ikonia> philip_: wait for it to get pushed out, but alsa/tv cards are working finre for me
<T4K> something so simple... thanks :)
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i'll come back later to this ;)
<ryan__> it's used to for programming nokia n800
<SeicherlBoB> Can someone tell me what this syslog-entry means (it happens after i docked my laptop - docking stations USB ports refuse to work): kernel: [ 4191.408000] PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:02:00.0 at offset f (was ffffffff, writing 10b)
<hellues> bazhang,  is it envyng ?
<Wobe> hellues: Yes
<my_lap_is_hot> T4K: A little Googling can help too.  :-)
<p0l> Flannel, all the files contain: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main/debian-installer
<bazhang> hellues: for hardy/gnome gtk
<ryan__> I got it downloaded but I need to change the user on it from root
<philip_> ikonia: video works, sound doesn't. It's all over the forums
<Lr5> T4K: I wonder how it went to that, I got something like that too when trying to fix networking
<T4K> now for the next hard part which is probably in documents.. sharing the ppp0 connection :O
<ikonia> philip_: I don't doubt it
<bazhang> haha
<T4K> Lr5 all I know is when I use my evdo card it defaults to work offline mode
<ThomPhoenix> Greetings.
<Mimi> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<led> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-Convert-3104.shtml   i thought i would just share what i found
<Lr5> T4K: kk
<ThomPhoenix> Are there any known bugs with the partition manager in the Hardy installation?
<Jasone> bazhang: it wont mount in windows
<ikonia> ThomPhoenix: no
<ThomPhoenix> It won't resize my partitions to make room for Ubuntu.
<Jasone> it says permission denied even though the guest box is checked
<led> thats on my question for coverting wma to mp3 and much more
<Turno> hellues: envyng is the correct version of envy, yes
<ikonia> Jasone: your installing through windows (wubi ?)
<co_14_m_bdg> d4n1
<Jasone> not this is an ubuntu box
<Jasone> i count mount a share on it
<ikonia> Jasone: so why "guest" ?
<Jasone> from windows or osx
<ThomPhoenix> ikonia: It start to resize a partition and then after 2 seconds it just pops back to the part manager without errors or any clue as to what's the problem.
<Jasone> well, i cant mount a share in windows or osx that the ubuntu is sharing
<Jasone> it worked before i upgraded to 8.04
<Wobe> led: did you get my responses?
<ThomPhoenix> I guess I'll have to resize the partition in windows. -1 for Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Jasone: sorry, I have your question mixed up with someone elses, apologies
<led> no
<ryan__> any one familiar with scratchbox?
<cwillu> anybody having the crashy crashy firefox + flash problem?
<Wobe> ledmushroom: I said there is soundconverter and a nautilus script for that
<ikonia> ryan__: isn't there a scratchbox support group ?
<leonbrussels> cwillu: Flash is generally a problem with linux
 * Mimi Question: I have been enjoying Hardy Heron soooo much, but now, out of a sudden.... I can't play any of my music.. I double click it.. nothing happens... O.o Any help? Thanks =^..^=
<omnz0r> hi guys, I have this annoying problem; I just hooked up an external monitor to my laptop, which works. I now want to maximize windows, but they only resize up to the size of the laptop monitor, which is not as high as I would like it to be. What do I do? I use fluxbox for WM btw
<Wobe> cwillu: not since my fresh install
<cwillu> leonbrussels, I know, I'm investigating a possible fix
<ledmushroom> oh ok ty must have been searching at that point
<sam__> hello
<sam__> http://pastebin.ca/1002923
<Rai>  hello
<sam__> kindly help me......http://pastebin.ca/1002923
<ikonia> omnz0r: are you using xinerama/twinview?
<cwillu> Wobe, do you get audio out of flash and any other apps at the same time?
<omnz0r> ikonia: xrandr
<ikonia> omnz0r: thats not a dual head tool
<Turno> is anyone just getting a black screen after you install the nvidia restricted drivers?
<cwillu> Ideally, I'm looking for somebody who can make flash crash firefox on demand,  prerequisites include an installed libflashsupport
<Wobe> cwillu: yep, no issues... I did when in the beta though, was always crapping out
<sam__> i am using nvidia 8600 GT and compiz  is not working...kindly help anyone
<ikonia> omnz0r: just checking it
<omnz0r> ikonia: no it's not, I don't want to use laptop monitor, just want a mirror on the external :)
<ikonia> omnz0r: ooh, I see
<IRWolfie-> ubuntu in booting up from the live cd seems to initially show everything, then attempt to change the refresh rate/resolution to something not supported by my monitor, any ideas on what its doing and how to fix this?
<ikonia> omnz0r: won't the monitor be restricted by the laptops display then ?
<omnz0r> ikonia: I have another monitor, on which it is not a problem. That's an ol' school CRT, this is an LCD
<omnz0r> so I don't know if that as something to say in some weirdo way
<leonbrussels> cwillu: Try using another browser. lIke epiphanny
<Tipolosko> IRWolfie-: press ctrl+alt+  keypad "+" key
<ArthurArchnix> anyone use keypassx? I created this database, and can see the file, but it won't find it or open it.
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i found the problem
<spq> anyone famillar with wpa_suppliant or knows where i can ask? (i either get an error, that the ie is wrong or it says that the ap is not wpa enabled, depending on wpa_supplicants version)
<ThomPhoenix> I cancelled the installation and went to the live session and there I get a message saying ubiquity crashes. That might be my issue.
<Tipolosko> then change resolution as usual
<cwillu> leonbrussels, I'm not looking for troubleshooting help, I'm looking for a guinea pig
<Flannel> p0l: Ah, that'd do it then.  Either remove those files, or just comment out each of the lines.
<CarlFK> IRWolfie-: also, when you boot, I think you are given a chance to enter boot options - poke around the help
<JohnnyWells> Everytime I logged in, my network manager would request access to the default keyring.  I tried to fix this by following a post on the ubuntu forums, but instead it screwed up my wireless internet.  Now I can't connect to/find any networks.  I removed the coding I added, and that helped nothing.  I reinstalled the manager, but the problem remains.  Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> omnz0r: so it works on another monitor, it's just not playing nice with your current monitor
<berzerka> is it at all possible to recompile "ubuntu" packages from source? using apt-get source packagename and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot?
<omnz0r> ikonia: exactly
<Zet> BUG: Soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 11s! [exe:2673]
<ikonia> omnz0r: odd, is the edid being announced correctly ?
<cwillu> leonbrussels, epiphany has the same flash issues, it's not a firefox issue, but a pulse + libflashsupport (adobe's support library) + flashplayer (the currently suspected agent)
<omnz0r> ikonia: I have no idea what the edid is :)
<Zet> (this on 64-bit desktop live-cd, after choosing the "check disk integrety" thing
<ThomPhoenix> I tried to report the crash, but then Firefox hung.
<ikonia> omnz0r: the monitor announces it's capabilities wehn youplug it in, thats edid
 * ThomPhoenix zaps back to Windows.
<ArthurArchnix> Nevermind. Problem solved. Thank you internet.
<IRWolfie-> CarlFK: dont think its reached any way to set any options, Tipolosko: i do that during the point at which it attempts to change the settings?
<ikonia> omnz0r: IED sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 what was the solution?
<Flannel> berzerka: Certainly possible, yes.  Why you would want to.... I'm not sure.
<ikonia> omnz0r: EID
<omnz0r> ikonia: oh, yeah it's right
<CarlFK> what command will compare my system clock to a time server - I am trying to see how much it drifts in a day
<leonbrussels> cwillu: looking for a guinea pig? I can do that :)
<hawodi> hello all
<ikonia> omnz0r: apologies, I have to step away
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i'm an idiot! lol i was doing the wrong drive it was disk
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, so how do i get the permissions and everything back for sda1
<omnz0r> ikonia: ok, tahnks though
<cwillu> leonbrussels, I've got a replacement libflashplayer.so that somebody hacked together with some extra options;  I haven't been able to make it crash on my machine yet
<JohnnyWells> ﻿Everytime I logged in, my network manager would request access to the default keyring.  I tried to fix this by following a post on the ubuntu forums, but instead it screwed up my wireless internet.  Now I can't connect to/find any networks.  I removed the coding I added, and that helped nothing.  I reinstalled the manager, but the problem remains.  Can anyone help me?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, and what was sda1?
<IRWolfie-> ill give it a go anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 Oh my tell me you didnt
<deserteagle> good morning
<Flannel> CarlFK: Do you really want to know? or would you prefer just having it fix itself constantly?
<CarlFK> IRWolfie-: also, "when you boot" - like right after it sees the CD and starts loading anything.  you get a menu
<cwillu> ha, spoke too soon
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok i didn't :D but yea i did
<CarlFK> Flannel: i want to know
<deserteagle> where could i ask about modem/router configurations?
<leonbrussels> cwillu: haven't got that problem
<Flannel> CarlFK: ntpdate with the -q option will query only, without setting.
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 I need to leave, but before I do let me have you run a line for me?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok
 * Mimi Question: I have been enjoying Hardy Heron soooo much, but now, out of a sudden.... I can't play any of my music.. I double click it.. nothing happens... O.o Any help? Thanks =^..^=
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<edreamleo> Hello all: trying to install 8
<fr500> hello
<deserteagle> where could i ask about modem/router configurations?
<cwillu> Mimi, close firefox
<cwillu> Mimi, (long story)
<fr500> can yo uhelp please? since the latest update zsnes and other apps don't have sound
<p0l> Flannel, Yes it works after remove the files, thank you!!
<Mimi> cwillu:  ... lol *tries*
<Cpudan80> deserteagle: Like configuring your router?
<edreamleo> did sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade"
<luis__> #ubuntu-es-es
<hawodi> Am having problem editing my firewall. I have a rules defined in /etc/init.d/ and so far clients on the network can browse but I don't think iptable is using the rules I defined. How do I know which scripts its using?
<Cpudan80> desti: #networking
<Liminal> hello
<luis__> #ubuntu-es
<cwillu> Mimi, and then reopen the music player, it should work
<george> Is it real this "Ubuntu crashesh notebook HDD:?
<Liminal> unbuntu chums
<deserteagle> Cpudan80: yeah
<edreamleo> etc/issue reports 7.10 after reboot, which makes sense
<george> hmm..
<Mimi> cwillu:  Was that supposed to do anything? I still can't play my song ;p
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok it's working on it
<Cpudan80> hawodi: iptables -L
<Cpudan80> hawodi: sudo that
<edreamleo> only 7.10 entries in grub loader
<JohnnyWells> What version ubuntu are you running, was the guide for a compatible version?
<JohnnyWells> Can you connect though a cable?
<JohnnyWells> use synaptic and "completely remove" network-manager
<JohnnyWells> use synaptic again to reinstall network manager.
<JohnnyWells> (ps wait a little longer than 1.5h for a bump) 	
<FloodBot2> JohnnyWells: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Turno> is anybody getting a black screen after installing nvidia restricted drivers?
<Turno> my xorg logs look fine
<hawodi> Cpudan80: I have done that and the output is different from what I define.
<Liminal> when I click on the ATA drive in My computer it says it can't mount
<CarlFK> Flannel: thanks
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, it created a text file on my desktop, that's it
<Liminal> do you know whats going on
<laeg> Turno: if the res is incorrect the screen will be black
<Mimi> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 did the terminal return a link to a pastebin?
<Rai>  are you all American?
<george> Is it real this "Ubuntu crashesh notebook HDD:?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/f7cbf0db9
<hawodi> even after editing the file, its still returng the same thing as before.
<Turno> laeg: vnc isn't loading, and it was before installing the restricted drivers, i don't think x is loading
<Cpudan80> hawodi: Oh --- well it depends on how you set it up --- by default no IPtables are read in
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<cwillu> Mimi, and firefox is completely closed?
<cwillu> no download manager still open?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 got to that link yourself for me
<Mimi> Rai:  this is the english speaking channel if that's what you're asking. There's many more channel for other languages. like #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-fr etc
<Tipolosko> Turno: have you examined /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<zephyr_too> hi
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<Jasone> ok so i check the box to share a folder as guest, i can get onto the server and see the share from both osx and windows, but i cant open the folder, it says no permission
<Turno> laeg: this happens both when i'm using a widescreen lcd only from a fresh install, and when i use just my tv from install
<zephyr_too> need some help ... newbie here
<laeg> Turno: sorry, i am new, i just know it happens to me with incorrect res
<Turno> Tipolosko: everything actually looks okay in xorg logs
<Turno> laeg: we're all new ;)
<laeg> :)
<hawodi> Cpudan80: so how do I change it pls?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i'm there
<PowerTeam> Hi, i need some hint with kvm and qemu. I am running windowsxp trough kvm / qemu and everything works great. But i wonder if it posible to run in wxga
<Cpudan80> hawodi: Well how did you set it up to begin with --- you need to go look at that and see what it is reading to generate the iptables
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 One more sec
<edreamleo> ok.  One line: sudo sh -c "aptitude update; aptitude upgrade" looked good, but did not update grub loader to 8.x.  What now?
<Tipolosko> Turno: maybe is sensing wrong the connector? maybe it has activated only tvout and you have a monitor, or vice-versa
<Flannel> edreamleo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zephyr_too> I have a problem, i was fiddling around with permissions on the usb devices, and now i find that none of my usb ports work
<hawodi> Cpudan80: can post the rules here?
<Turno> Tipolosko: I've tried defining ConnectedDevice in my xorg.conf, no effect
<Mimi> cw
<zephyr_too> how do i enable them back again ?
<Flannel> edreamleo: Are you upgrading your system from 7.10 to 8.04?  Did update manager not work for you?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 your fstab is showing sda1 as ntfs and fdisk shows it is really ext3
<Mimi> cwillu:  Yeah.. I had epiphany open also so I closed it and its fixed... what's the matter? :P Do you have a link with an explanation of the issue?
<reagleBRKLN> which package controls "/usr/src/linux" i'm trying to build vmware and it doesn't find that directory
<Turno> Tipolosko: I'll try envy when I get home
<cwillu> Mimi, (make sure you use the full name (tab will complete it generally), most irc clients will actually notify the person if their full name is said)
<darklingduck> Hello all, I am new to linux.  How do I install something from a Tar.gz?
<cwillu> Mimi, it's a known flash problem
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, yea i'm not sure why there are so many partitions should only have 4
<Mimi> cwillu:  yeah i pressed enter twice by accident :p
<Turno> darklingduck: tar xvzf whatever.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 One more sec
<fr500> can yo uhelp please? since the latest update zsnes, wesnoth, gfecu and other apps don't have sound
<cwillu> Mimi, right now, we can either have flash grab the sound card exclusively, or have it share the sound card, but crash the browser once in a while
<zephyr_too> « /msg ubottu etiquette »
<hawodi> Cpudan80: I created a rules file and stored it in /etc/init.d and did update-rc.d
<reagleBRKLN> i've installed linux-source
<Turno> darklingduck: the install instructions should be in the directory that gets extracted
<weltall> does anyone know how to fix the audio delay of pulse audio? i get the audio 1-2 seconds later... in real time generated audio this is plainly wrong
<darklingduck> Turno:  Thanks.
<cwillu> Mimi, we're using the lessor of two evils
<Flannel> darklingduck: .tar.gz  is just an archive file, in it... there are a lot of possibilities (that determine the method of installation), what is it you're trying to install?
<cwillu> weltall, what app?
<cwillu> weltall, something using sdl?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, did i just screw the pooch or what
<weltall> zsnes / libao
<weltall> no libao
<Cpudan80> !iptables | hawodi
<ubottu> hawodi: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Koheleth> has Ubuntu got a program to convert avi to flv?
<weltall> if i setup libao to output in alsa/sdl/oss it's fine
<darklingduck> Flannel:  Thunderbird
<leonbrussels> hey all join #funnyshit its funny
<joh6nn> anyone know what the hell /usr/uns/lib is?
<edreamleo> Flannel:  did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. It reports nothing done, nothing needed.
<cwillu> Mimi, you can install libflashsupport in synaptic, but once in a while firefox/epiphany will close for no apparent reason
<Cpudan80> hawodi: Scroll down to the part with the bash script for Network Manager
<manifest_> can anyone tell me why does my ubuntu not find C:?
<swmiller6> Koheleth: menncoder of ffmpeg
<Flannel> darklingduck: Thunderbird is in the repositories.  You don't need to install it from your targz
<joh6nn> manifest_: what are you trying to do?
<Turno> manifest_:  you need to "mount" it if its your windows drive
<hawodi> its quite a simple file to allow internet browsing and allow tcp services locally.
<redo86> hello
<Mimi> cwillu:  can i uninstall it later, if i find it too much trouble? i think its worth a try :D
<cwillu> manifest_, ubuntu (and linux in general) doesn't use drive letters
<manifest_> how does i mount it?
<deadchip> how can i find out the configure flags of an installed package?
<Turno> manifest_: google mount
<cwillu> Mimi, you can
<cwillu> actually, wanna try something?
<cwillu> Mimi, ^^^
<darklingduck> Flannel:  How do I access the Repositories?
<fr500> weltall: what did you do to get sound even working?
<Mimi> ^_^ Thanks so much cwillu
<Koheleth> swmiller6, thanks is it user friendly?
<fr500> weltall: i get no sound at all
<Melancholia> is there a way to CHANGE my volumes names??
<sisif> Hello guys. How can I get rid of ndiwsrapper once installed. Adding it to blacklist still doesen`t prevent it from being loaded at boot :(
<swmiller6> not really
<Flannel> darklingduck: Theres a few different ways.  Add/Remove programs, or Synaptic pcakage manager (the former is in your applications menu, the latter,  system > admin > synaptic)
<cwillu> Mimi, if you can promise to let me know in a week if it's caused any issues, I'll give you a different version of libflashsupport that _might_ not have the crashing problem
<weltall> the shipped kernel is bugged with zsnes
<brane> i have brand new laptop Asus A7U and 8.04 wont boot - same error as mobo ECS KA3 MVP !?!!
<Blackdoggy> when I try to install "gnome-desktop-environment", but it says "gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0)" is needed, but cant install it
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 correct you have 4..  I dont have time to explain..
<Melancholia> instead of Sda5 and sda 3 and those things
<weltall> it won't output audio no matter what you need .25 to get something
<weltall> at least trough alsa
<hawodi> lost you there Cupudan80
<Mimi> cwillu:  Yeah I can do that, I'll write your name down, the date, and what you've asked me. I'll test with pandora and youtube
<deadchip> sorry how can i find out the configure flags of an installed package?
<redo86> I've installed ubuntu last mounth but i've a problem can i ask here?
<Flannel> edreamleo: You're upgrading, yes?  Did update-manager not work for you?
<cwillu> Mimi, okay, one sec
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i can come back later then, for now can it wait or should i just do a fresh install
<weltall> as for pulse i couldn't get it to work for day today i tried -ad pulse and it magically worked
<Wobe> redo86: ask away
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 put a # at the front of line 10 in your fstab save and reboot, then try to mount that partition manually
<weltall> days*
<darklingduck> Flannel:  Thanks for the help.
<cwillu> Mimi, give me your email address, I'm going to email you a file
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks have a good day
<redo86> i've tryed but noone help me :(
<ArthurArchnix> Do it in a pm
<ArthurArchnix> Mimi
<fr500> weltall: so you changed kernel 1st?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 no it is easy fix, but I am shorter on time than I would like.. so go do that and come back..
<manifest_> hmm
<manifest_> my dualbooting wont work
<weltall> well yes now i've a vanilla 2.6.25
<manifest_> my grub doesnt see vista
<redo86> someone can say me an help chanel?
<weltall> i didn't test zsnes now that it started working with pulseaudio on .24 kernel
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i'm sorry i am not sure how to do that add in front of line 10 sorry
<Mimi> manifest_:  that's easy to fix, one sec
<Pici> redo86: You need to ask a question here first.
<edreamleo> Flannel: I can't find upgrade manager.  Iirc I uninstalled too much python; Gui disappeared. Used apt-get to get python and most of the gui back, but About Ubuntu and Upgrade Manager menu items didn't come back ;-)
<leonbrussels> manifest: You can edit your menu.lst yourself
<weltall> but for sure you can't use oss and alsa output with .24 kernel (tried since gutsy)
<joh6nn> anyone know what /usr/uns/lib is?
<fr500> weltall: well sound woks if i kill pulseaudio and configure alsa
<weltall> sdl should work in any case
<redo86> ah ok..i need to change owner of my second hard disk
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 open a terminal
<hawodi> Cupudan80: doing !iptables | hawodi gives the ff error: event not found
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, got that
<fr500> weltall: doesnt work if pulse is running
<swmiller6> Koheleth: you could try avidemux I have not used that to convert avi to flv but I am pretty sure it can and it is more freindly then meancoder or ffmpeg
<Flannel> edreamleo: install the linux-generic metapackage.  then dist-upgrade, then once you're there, install ubuntu-desktop
<weltall> hum for me it works it's enough that pulse isn't being used
<fr500> but weird enough aplay for instance can output audio
<manifest_> join
<Mimi> manifest_:  try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398087 and  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows  for help
<manifest_> join ubuntu.fi
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 type  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     copy and paste the commands by adding shift to ctrl-V
<tomeu_> hi
<leonbrussels> manifest: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grubconf-for-windows-vista-or-xp-dual-boot/
<zephyr_too> how do i know that my usb ports are working?
<weltall> but as i said i'm on .25 maybe there was some sort of blocking system on .24 which explains the problems i found
<Koheleth> swmiller6, ok the other looks complicated
<Hssn> where does Synaptic save the downloaded packages?
<ArthurArchnix> zephyr_too: lsusb is a good command
<zephyr_too> thanks arthur
<tomeu_> i have a problems mount smb folders with permissions
<Flannel> Hssn: /var/cache/apt/archives
<edreamleo> Flannel: many thanks.  Will try that.  You guys are great.
<funkyHat> What version is the fglrx driver in hardy?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, rebooting now brb
<Hssn> Flannel: thanks
<drmarwat> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<hawodi> Cupudan80: are u still there?
<zephyr_too> I've got this output from lsusb
<drmarwat> how do i access /var/cache as root to copy the download packages?
<Pici> hawodi: !iptables is not a bash command, its a trigger for the bot in IRC to tell you about iptables.
<Pici> !iptables > hawodi (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<zephyr_too> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<fr500> mehh... pulseaudio breaks  a lot more stuff thank it fixes
<zephyr_too> the same for bus 3, 2, and 1
<Koheleth> anyone using flowplayer in wordpress :)
<zephyr_too> this is while i have my hard drive plugged in
<zephyr_too> what do i do to check this
<KingmanRoss> good morning from Kingman,Az
<hawodi> oh thanks.
<Flannel> drmarwat: You shouldn't need to access it from root, its world readable
<hawodi>  forgive my ignorance.
<KingmanRoss> haaaave a software/hardware install question for Ubuntu 8.0
<berzerka> Flannel: i need to recompile libusb. but that does for now, thank you...
<bazhang> KingmanRoss: go ahead
<Blackdoggy> what is the name of the default GUI of ubuntu 8.04 ?
<bazhang> gnome
<Blackdoggy> and how can I install it on a server ?
<Blackdoggy> what is the package name I need
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop Blackdoggy
<Mimi> Blackdoggy:  a google search for 'install gnome in ubuntu server' would help too :3
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, ok i went to computer icon clicked on the drive and everything works
<KingmanRoss> ok,I installed Ubuntu last night,not sure what to do on for my webcam/software
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i am able to save things there and delete them
<bazhang> !webcam | KingmanRoss
<ubottu> KingmanRoss: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Lamego> Blackdoggy, it's not a default GUI; it's a full window manager, for gnome (default), install ubuntu-desktop
<drmarwat> Flannel: i wanna copy all the packages , im going for reinstall and wanna keep the downloaded packages as back up to avoid redownload but i cant copy paste them to another drive
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72 Happy camper?
<erUSUL> !webcam | KingmanRoss
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, :D yes sorry if i rushed u
<bullium> does anyone know how to get that thin border on the left side of the main menu in gnome like xubuntu's menus look on 8.10
<bullium> 8.04 sorrry
<Flannel> drmarwat: then that's a problem with the other drive, since those should all be world readable
<Jack_Sparrow> np glad to help as always, thanks for following along so well.. it helps alot
<hawodi> !iptables >hawodi
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<DigitalOktay> Hi#
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i've helped some people and i understand what your saying
<joh6nn> KingmanRoss: http://packages.ubuntu.com : handy web interface for searching through all the available software.  help you find anything else you're looking for, after you get the webcam stuff set up
<bazhang> bullium: have you checked at gnome-look.org
<ph8> thanks for everyone who helped me earlier; a manual fsck sorted in the end with half an hour to spare!
<drmarwat> oh, i guess i will need redownload eveythig again then
<bullium> bazhang: I have not...so it's them then?
<bullium> bazhang: theme rather
<tomeu_> i have a problems mount smb folders with permissions in hardy?
<hawodi> !iptables | hawodi
<bazhang> bullium: worth a look
<manifest_> FUUUUCK
<manifest_> im no good in linux
<Flannel> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pici> manifest_: Watch the language, please.
<bazhang> hawodi: please /msg ubottu  iptables thanks
<bullium> bazhang: ok I'll give that a try...may i'll ask in the xubuntu channel as well
<bazhang> mainfest what is the issue and watch the cursing please
<KingmanRoss> ok,thanks.Wwhat about games,ie:; Command and Conqure and Battlefield 2 ??
<hawodi> thanks. am new to irc.
<Wobe> manifest_: it's like anything else, you'll get used to it after a while
<BobbyMac> what about ltsp
<KingmanRoss> conquer
<bazhang> !appdb | KingmanRoss read this link please
<ubottu> KingmanRoss read this link please: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<hawodi> I have actually read on iptables and gotten it to work. The problem is that I change the file and the new rules are reflecting.
<KingmanRoss> cool,thanks for your help
<mohamed> how you make totem player default for firefox to stream online web videos
<mohamed> i am using hardy heron 8.04 made mplayer mozilla plugin
<BobbyMac> I just set up a ltsp setup and its working but I am haveing trouble working with sessions
<thegve> Hello  - I am trying to get my analog video output to work using the OSS ati driver using xrandr.  For some reason there is no output.
<fr500> .....
<fr500> hating hardy for sound issues
<bazhang> fr500: tried switching to alsa iinstead of autodetect?
<mickinator> the system beeps all the time are anoyin
<fr500> bazhang: gstreamer sound is the only sound wrking
<manifest_> i dont know whats my C: drive located at and on what name?
<thegve> thegve@lappie:~$ xrandr -q
<thegve> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1050
<thegve> VGA-0 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
<thegve> but there is no video
<fr500> bazhang: i'm thinking kernel issus since the rc had sound for me
<bazhang> manifest_: there is no c drive in linux iirc
<fr500> gonna rebbot and try an older kernel
<mickinator> nope... no c drive
<fr500> manifest_: everything is mounted on "folders" directories, no drive letters
<brane> i first buy new PC with ECS KA3 MVP mobo and 8.04 wont boot and then buy new Laptop Asus A7U and 8.04 wont boot !
<fr500> manifest_: why do you need your c drive
<laeg> do i just do make install Azureus_3.0.5.2_linux.tar.bz2? the version in repo is 2.5x
<raindrop> I left my computer on overnight, and it was set to a much higher resolution this morning. I have no idea what to search the logs for. Does anyone know what could cause that?
<bazhang> manifest_: you might consider wubi
<fr500> raindrop: maybe the is a newer one at getdeb?
<zephyr_blore> need help with usb ports
<bazhang> raindrop: the res is too high? we usually have complaints about the opposite ;]
<manifest_> i cant find it there :(
<tesseracter> hi, anyone work with nvidia CUDA on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ask | zephyr_blore
<ubottu> zephyr_blore: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fr500> manifest_: find what?
<Koheleth> swmiller6, do you know anything about frequency, for flv the sound has to be mp3 but I get an error about it has to be a certain frequency but I cant see where to change this in dvidemux
<manifest_> my C: drive, its got all my programs and games
<Domevlo> has anyone tried to connect to packages.ubuntu.com recently?  I'm having trouble doing that.  Ping works fine but wget and web browsers are abominably slow
<fr500> manifest_: did you install?
<mohamed> Hi all
<manifest_> what?
<raindrop> well, it's a pretty big monitor.. it will do much higher rez than I want. Something updated, I guess... but I didn't think an update should have messed with my resolution setting.
<fr500> manifest_: did you install ubuntu or just used the livecd
<mohamed> i want to make totem player as my default one in firefox how to do it
<zephyr_blore> my usb ports do not work, i cannot see any usb device i connect. What could be the problem?
<bazhang> Domevlo: why would you wget from there and not install from repos
<manifest_> install from a liveCD
<Domevlo> bazhang:  emerald-themes isn't in the repos
<manifest_> i tried dualboot but couldnt
<fr500> manifest_: did you resize partitions or erased everything?
<bazhang> Domevlo: what about backports
<manifest_> resize
<fr500> manifest_: duaboot should have worked
<Domevlo> bazhang: hmmm, good point. let me try that
<tomeu_> i have a problems mount smb folders with permissions in hardy?
<fr500> manifest_: get the output of "df" on a pastebin
<bazhang> tomeu_: we need tons more info
<manifest_> it shows the C: drive in locactions but wont ler me enret
<laeg> do i just do make install Azureus_3.0.5.2_linux.tar.bz2? the version in repo is 2.5x
<legend2440> mickinator: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-the-system-beep-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<bazhang> manifest_: sounds like a grub problem--> which was installed first
<Pici> laeg: No, you need to un-tar it and read the README and INSTALL files within
<Koheleth> swmiller6, just sorted it with the use of a auto flv feature, gosh I love userfriendly stuff
<manifest_> what do u mean which one?
<bazhang> laeg: what new feature do you need
<keegan> hi while i am on windows ultimate i am shown more wireless networks in the same position of the laptop than i am shown in ubuntu and with better connectivity. Any reason for this . laptop is sony vaio fz 140 e
<laeg> Pici: the readme file just says to extract the dir but not where to put it
<Domevlo> bazhang: I'm looking at my sources.list file, and it has backports and proposed.  What exactly do those signify?  (I like to know why I'm doing what I'm doing, helps me learn)
<laeg> bazhang: i'm getting help from an az dev and he told me to unistall 2.5 and upgrade to this version
<Pici> laeg: So. extract it then.  tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<Jeruvy> Hey folks, for slower systems whats the minimum desktop I can run?
<bazhang> Domevlo: you are running the absolute bleeding edge of ubuntu ;]
<manifest_> bazhang: what do u mean which onje?
<Wobe> Jeruvy: xfce works well or blackbox/fluxbox
<laeg> Pici: is that command the same as extracting it in the gui and do i just put it in my home dir?
<nibsa1242b> keegan probably has to to with the wireless card in your laptop; most wireless card manufactures do not make drivers for Linux
<tomeu_> in feisty whe i connect to smb folder in domain, i have my permission, but when i tray to make the same in hardy no have any permissions
<Domevlo> bazhang: huh?
<bazhang> manifest_: which was installed first--xp/vista or ubuntu
<Jeruvy> Wobe: those are in the alt build cd?  Or do I need a different version?
<Pici> laeg: Yes, or just right click on it and select extract here. somewhere in your home dir.
<manifest_> vista
<laeg> bazhang: i like the term 'bleeding edge' :P
<laeg> Pici: ty
<keegan> nibsa1242b:  its intel pro wireles. any ideas ?
<Koheleth> swmiller6, from 26mb to 8mb well cool
<bazhang> Domevlo: something like fedora-lite
<laeg> Pici: i thought there was much more to installing tar apps i download
<Wobe> Jeruvy: I'm not sure they can all be grabbed via synaptic after install
<Hammer89> how do I find out if direct rendering is enabled on my computer? (I know there was a command that you could run in terminal... cant remember what it was though)
<Domevlo> bazhang: so let me get this straight.  Enabling backports + proposed = bleeding edge (Ubuntu style)?
<nibsa1242b> Could someone point me to a guide on nut (network ups tools) under Hardy, it doesn't seem to be working after upgrade.
<Pici> laeg: You need to read the INSTALL and README files within the extracted directory.
<Jeruvy> Wobe: ok thanks.
<bazhang> Domevlo: as bleeding as it gets
<manifest_> bazhang: vista
<nibsa1242b> keegan no, no idea intel is normally well supported
<Flannel> Jeruvy: Alt CD would work.  Install a server/GUI-less install, then install them on top (otherwise you'll have to remove stuff).  Xubuntu uses xfce, the others you just have to grab from the repos
<Domevlo> bazhang: oh ok.  i can understand that for proposed, but backports sounds like its composed of old packages
<nibsa1242b> keegan do you know what type of pro wireless it is?
<bazhang> manifest_: please explain what happens when you want to boot
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i have both enabled ....no blood shed here :)
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: ;]
<genii> Domevlo: You may also want to put into apt.conf  a line like     APT::Default-Release "experimental";              to make the most recent release available to install the default
<keegan> nibsa1242b:  nope. whats the command to get that info.
<forsaken> OpenOffice is opening a document I made read-only, anyone know how to edit said document?
<laeg> Pici: ty ty
<raindrop> don't you just type    sudo rmmod pcspkr    to get rid of the system beep?
<manifest_> bazhang: it asks normally for if i want to see grub, but it doesnt show vista in the list.
<Hammer89> *tries once more* ﻿how do I find out if direct rendering is enabled on my computer? (I know there was a command that you could run in terminal... cant remember what it was though)
<bazhang> manifest_: then you need to update grub
<Domevlo> genii: I would, but I'm running Linux Mint (which is based on some of Ubuntu's packages) and don't want the world to break.  I just reinstalled because I was messing around trying to get the hardy packages
<pr0gr4mm3r> Does anyone know of a list of compatible video cards with open-source drivers for Ubuntu?
<Wobe> keegan: try lspci
<manifest_> where from bazhang?
<bazhang> Hammer89: you may not get an answer in less than two minutes ;]
<mickinator> i dont know a list, but most intel cards work, and you can get most ati/nvida cards working with envy
<Wobe> pr0gr4mm3r: try http://www.linuxcompatible.org/
<Hammer89> ﻿bazhang: lol... I know.. I only got a couple minute before I have to leave for work though :P
<mickinator> ive an ati 2400 hd. and it works perfect with envy, dual head and everything
<keegan> Wobe:  nibsa1242b:   06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Networ. this is the result
<bazhang> Hammer89: we never leave--will be waiting for your return ;]
<laeg> Pici: i already have a .azureus dir in ~/ and it containts active torrents, torrent files and my previous settings. how do i best approach this?
<Hammer89> ﻿bazhang: lol... I know it :D
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿mickinator: that's the exact card I have, and it's a nightmare...I will give envy a try
<laeg> Pici: this is not in the README and there is no INSTALL text
<Domevlo> bazhang: the emerald-themes package still does not appear
<bazhang> Hammer89: is it glxgears?
<puppetmaster> How to replace gstreamer with xine??
<mickinator> programmer have u an email, ill email you instructions? and are u using 8.04?
<Hammer89> bazhang: no...
<Wobe> keegan: might be one for ndiswrapper
<laeg> Pici: xine should remove gstreamer automagically on install
<laeg> puppetmaster: even
<manifest_> whats the grub that comes with the normal ubuntu?
<Hammer89> ﻿bazhang: it was a termial command to get info on my GPU... drivers... etc
<puppetmaster> what!!
<bazhang> Hammer89: compiz can give you a better answer most likely
<mickinator> peole dont wait for instructions lol
<nibsa1242b> keegan Wobe the drivers for that are open source... see Intel www.intellinuxwireless.org
<genii> !info grub | manifest
<bazhang> Hammer89: ah that lspci
<genii> Hmm
<Wobe> nibsa1242b: I said might, I was about to check ;)
<newguydude> Hey there, how do i reconfigure my xorg.conf, i jsut installed a restricted driver for my ati card, but the resolution is stuffed up
<Hammer89> bazhang: I tried that... but I'm pretty sure it was a different command...
<Odd-rationale> I would like to ssh into my machine, but my internal ip is different from my external ip. so i can only ssh from within my lan. Is there a way around this? Thanks!
<newguydude> i tried:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<newguydude>  but that did nothing
<bazhang> or lshw -c | network? Hammer89 forgot but something close to that
<keegan> so it should give me the same results as vista . unfortunately it dosnt.
<genii> manifest_: On my 7.10 box it says: Installed: 0.97-29ubuntu4       from apt-cache policy
<nibsa1242b> keegan Wobe I would hope that the open source drivers would work better then it under ndiswrapper, but you never know
<bazhang> newguydude: this is hardy?
<newguydude> nope gutsy
<manifest_> genii: i got hardy
<fr500> lts....three long years without sound in games :p
<Wobe> nibsa1242b: it's not always the case.
<manifest_> genii: which means that i got 8.04 if im rite
<nibsa1242b> keegan- how much worse of a connection are you receiving? and how far are you away from the AP?
<duelboot> Odd-rationale, I presume you have an external firewall...you can set it up to SSH from the outside, but you'll need to use port forwarding
<bazhang> Hammer89: sorry vga not network
<genii> manifest_: Then to find your version, do:   apt-cache policy grub   to see what's installed/available
<legend2440> laeg: if you just want to try out azureus real quick go intoazureus folder wherever you extracted it to and open terminal there and type ./azureus. it will start up. no need to 'install' it anywhere. in mine there is a README.txt file
<Hammer89> bazhang: it's giving me a command not found error
<brane> Gutsy work good but Hardy wont on new comp ... i try everything
<Wobe> newguydude: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf go down to the bottom where the resolutions are and check to see the right ones are in place.
<amerio> does anybody know how to change the ownership of NTFS parition? i've tried chown but it didnt work
<keegan> nibsa1242b:  well i am not shown networks with strength 1 on vista. although on vista , the signal is strong enough to connect.
<genii> manifest_: Normally the bot here would tell us by the !info <packagename>  command but it seems currently inattentive
<bazhang> lshw -c then Hammer89 will be a looong list though ;]
<nibsa1242b> keegan strength 1?
<CarlFK> Flannel: can you look at http://dpaste.com/47621/  and explain why ntp.ubuntu.com has offset 30.711160 but only on one of my boxes ?
<t1n0m3n> I have Ubuntu 8.04 x64 version.  I have disabled all firefox extensions (for testing.)   I have flash installed (and it works.)  I cannot get http://www.ktm.com (Click on the Models, Accessories, and Service button) (USA site)  or a direct link is http://www.ktm.com/Models-Accessories.2.20.html  It tells me that I need the latest flash, however I do have flash installed and it works.  Any suggestions on getting this site to work?  Or is this a problem on
<newguydude> Wobe im not sure what section your referring to, but in my xorg.conf theres nothing about resolution in any of the sections
<roddersg> is there a command-line option to configure xserver-xorg?  dpkg-reconfigure does not work
<compwiz18> sometimes wireless cards in Ubuntu incorrectly report signal strength
<keegan> nibsa1242b:  thats 1 bar on wista.
<keegan> vista*
<roddersg> I think i have the same problem as newguydude
<bazhang> roddersg: hardy?
<roddersg> yes hardy
<newguydude> when i type in fglrxinfo, i get  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Odd-rationale> duelboot: Would I need to have control of the server? from which I get my internal ip via dhcp?
<newguydude> woops typo
<Ste> hi..anyone know anything about samba?
<bazhang> sudo displayconfig-gtk roddersg
<nibsa1242b> keegan ok... so you were at a marginal connection distance anyway; you could try it under ndiswrapper if you wanted
<newguydude> when i type in fglrxinfo i get: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<newguydude> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<newguydude> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<newguydude> damn sorry, was meant to be one line
<roddersg> bazhang - doesn't work as I can't get X to start
<bullium> does anyone know how to add the thin border to the main menu like the menu border is in xubuntu 8.04
<nibsa1242b> Ste you may find better luck / more knowledgeable people in the Samba channel
<newguydude> i have a HD 2600 XT Radeon if that helps, pci-e
<bazhang> roddersg: what bout recovery mode then
<k20a> where i do select which monitor i am using on 8.04? the autodetect in "screens" does nothing
<Ste> I'm trying to set up an ubuntu media server...
<roddersg> displayconfig-gtk only works in x, saw that in the bug area
<keegan> anyways its okay, so far i have managed.
<laeg> legend2440: i want to upgrade it from the version i've been using so i deleted the old via add/remove and downloaded the latest tar from their homepage, i then merged the azureus dir with my .azureus dir. i never said there was no README file just that it doesn't address updating :)
<Wobe> newguydude: here is mine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8961/
<roddersg> recovery ??  it doesn't detect the graphics features or rather I think the modes are out, but no modes there
<Hammer89> ok... I'm off for work... thanks bazhang
<Ste> got samba up and running, but the server edition of Ubuntu isn't picking up my usb external hard drives.  Is it possible to do this?  HELP!!!!
<bazhang> bullium: why not just run xubuntu? if not then gnome-look
<newguydude> Wobe thanks, i might try your xorg configuration and see what happens
<k20a> i have  displayconfig-gtk installed but how do i use it
<bazhang> !helpme | Ste
<ubottu> Ste: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<debasys> i was advised to do powersave -f to check whether my celeron laptop becomes any faster or not, after apt-getting powersaved package, powersave -f says 'speedstepping is not supported' .
<nibsa1242b> Could someone point me to a resource for configuring nut on Hardy? It broke after the upgrade.
<Ste> !helpme
<Wobe> newguydude: that is what envy did for me, there is a ati command you can run also
<bazhang> k20a: sudo first then that command
<nibsa1242b> Ste could you pastebin the results of " sudo fdisk -l " for me?
<k20a> yeah i dunno why i asked :(
<newguydude> k brb, gona see how x likes this xorg.conf file
<bazhang> roddersg: but there is an x to run that from correct?
<roddersg> nope, didn't manage to get x to start.
<manifest_> whats the newest grub?
<manifest_> version and everything
<warlock_mza> heloooo
<newguydude> nah x didnt like that
<warlock_mza> I've activated desktop effects -> compiz
<newguydude> ill try envy instead
<warlock_mza> but gnome-panel just appears gray
<roddersg> i installed the server verson and then apt-got the ubuntu-desktop, gdm started and the screen went blank, the monitor showed that nothing was coming in
<warlock_mza> until I deactivate effects
<warlock_mza> anyone had that issue ?
<Wobe> newguydude: good plan :)
<roddersg> bazhang - ctrl-alt backspace killed x though
<roddersg> so I know x was running, just that it didn't know how to configure the graphics screen
<BasioDeJudas> hello all new to ubuntu and just have some questions...
<debasys> !powersave
<ubottu> Factoid powersave not found
<bazhang> please ask BasioDeJudas
<laeg> i just installed a new app's dir into my ~ dir - should i copy and paste (if not cut and paste) the shell script into /use/bin?
<newguydude> c'mon envy dont fail me :S
<jaffarkelshac> can new fonts be added to the gnome-terminal font set?
<BasioDeJudas> 8.04 is it good? and i was just trying to put it on a usb drive with 250gb but couldn't with the older Ubuntu
<bazhang> !fonts | jaffarkelshac
<ubottu> jaffarkelshac: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<newguydude> anyone else here had any problems with the ATi HD 2600 XT gphx cards?
<roddersg> btw anyone tried upgrading 6.06 to 8.04 directly?
<bazhang> BasioDeJudas: best to run livecd and see for yourself
<jaffarkelshac> thx bazhang
<azuki> is there an easy way to get a second screen working on a laptop? google tells me only to go into xorg.conf.. but I want to avoid that
<BasioDeJudas> ok i read some where that now u can put the 8.04 on your computerwith out installing  it or something like that?
<Apicio> someone knows why Ubuntu 8.04 freezes when Blueetooth Device is booting? I've installed it with Wubi...
<bazhang> azuki: just plugging it in works for me
<IdleOne> !wubi | BasioDeJudas
<ubottu> BasioDeJudas: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<azuki> bazhang: nothing happens when I do that
<Dassouki> how to copy a file from a local computer to a server host using scp
<azuki> bazhang: detecting displays doesnt find anything//
<bazhang> azuki: you went into the monitor config and tried?
<bullium> bazhang: I don't think I need to run a different window manager to get a thin border on my menus...
<azuki> maybe bios should enable it?
<BasioDeJudas> aha! ok
<newguydude> hey is there an official ubuntu torrent for downloading hardy?
<bullium> bazhang: besides I run both just on different machines
<azuki> bazhang: which one?
<bazhang> bullium: the odds of someone else wanting that same thing on gnome are slim though--which why I suggested gnome-look
<Pici> !torrents | newguydude
<ubottu> newguydude: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<laeg> i just installed a new app's dir into my ~ dir - should i also copy and paste (if not cut and paste) the shell script into /use/bin?
<bullium> bazhang: what I was saying is that I saw it in ubuntu during the RCs for 8.04 so I know gnome will do it
<laeg> *usr
<bullium> bazhang: I've looked on gnome look no luck yet
<moveax> How do you start the sshd in Ubuntu?
<LjL> laeg: no
<moveax> Doesn't seem to be the common binary in /etc/init.d
<bazhang> bullium: well you can repeat every so often if you wish--perhaps someone else has that set up--never know ;]
<my_lap_is_hot> moveax: sudo invoke-rc.d sshd start
<LjL> laeg: when you install applications like that (if you really have to), use /usr/local, if the files follow the UNIX hierarchy, or otherwise /opt
<laeg> LjL: how come some apps have the shell script in /usr/bin and their configs in ~
<moveax> my_lap_is_hot: crazy - OK, thank you.
<Lamego> moveax, yes it is, not a binary, but a script on /etc/init.d
<bullium> bazhang: thanks for the help
<my_lap_is_hot> moveax: you'll need to sudo aptitude install ssh first
<LjL> laeg: not some, *all* apps do
<LjL> laeg: and why are you saying it's shell scripts?
<LjL> !files > laeg    (laeg, see the private message from Ubotu)
<laeg> LjL: i have a shell script
<LjL> laeg: and the shell script does what?
<Ste> ok, posted to paste bin nibsa1242b
<bazhang> though its a message from ubottu now ;]
<moveax> my_lap_is_hot, Lamego: thanks.
<laeg> LjL: there was an .azureus dir in my ~ already so i thought i should just merge the azureus tar with it
<laeg> LjL: the shell script is called azureus
<LjL> !azureus | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<nibsa1242b> Ste link?
<laeg> LjL: i will read both links. ty :)
<LjL> laeg: do you just *have* to use a torrent client that's not in the repositories? many are
<Apicio> someone knows why Ubuntu 8.04 freezes when Blueetooth Device is booting? I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi on WinXP. :)
<LjL> !torrent | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<laeg> LjL: i really really do. i have be through extensive testing of all the others over the last week
<noodlesgc> I recommend deluge for torrents
<laeg> deluge has a clientside ratio bug
<moveax> So what's the difference between 'apt-get' and 'aptitude'?
<bazhang> laeg: transmission is far better or deluge
<laeg> and doesn't seed aswell as azureus or utorrent under wine
<LjL> laeg: ok then. don't ever touch /usr, though, except for /usr/local
<Supermaks> About deluge: I set all four proxies in configuration but anyway deluge make direct connect to seeds and peers. What's wrong ?
<LjL> !aptitude | moveax
<ubottu> moveax: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<noodlesgc> i refuse to use utorrent
<bazhang> moveax: aptitude sometime handles deps better
<laeg> bazhang: i have seeding commitments, i need a client that will rotate the hundreds of files i'm seeding
<newguydude> wohhooo! success, envy is awesome, i even got eye candy :)
<LjL> moveax: aptitude is much stronger with searches, and has a GUI
<weaseal> what package is aclocal in?
<laeg> ty guys
<Ste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8963/
<moveax> LjL: I see. So when I visit the 'Add/Remove Software' menu item, the GUI I'm seeing is apititude's GUI?
<amerio> does anybody know how to change the ownership of NTFS parition? i've tried chown but it didnt work
<bazhang> amerio: with sudo?
<LjL> weaseal: automake1.9, on hardy by default
<amerio> bazhang: yeah with sudo chown -R amer:amer /media/sda6 but didnt work
<LjL> weaseal: i'd suggest you install build-essential, if you're trying to compile things
<weaseal> no one knows what package aclocal is in?
<LjL> weaseal: i just told you
<warlock_mza> does anyone get a blank panel when using compiz effects ?
<weaseal> lol sorry thanks
<necrolancer> hello I am trying to build DBD::Interbase for 64 bit Ubuntu (7.10, destkop). I have to use Firebird 1.5.4, as I am writing code interacting with some external vendor package basing on it. Trouble is that libfbclient1 is not 64bit ready. So when I did compile it, linking against 32bit libs... the output InterBase.so cannot be loaded by the rest of 64-bit enabled DBI framework. Question is: how DEEP do I have to rebuild to get my 64-bit enabled Apache
<fiyawerx> After a fresh install of 8.04, is it normal for your hard drive to be going nuts? it sounds like its just accessing non stop
<LjL> fiyawerx: might be the file indexer
<afallenhope> how do I list my current partitions?
<manifest_> what is the command to mount C: to somewhere
<weaseal> LjL I do have build essential
<LjL> !ntfs > manifest_    (manifest_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fiyawerx> ah, just stopped now after I asked, figures
<LjL> afallenhope: sudo fdisk -l /dev/drivename
<weaseal> automake is apparently not in there by default
<unop> weaseal, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<afallenhope> LjL: I don't know the drive name
<weaseal> lol i got it through apt-get thanks
<afallenhope> hence the reason why I want to view them
<LjL> weaseal: well, it's only a Suggests
<jason0_> Any tutorials out there on installing java jre + 8.04 + x86_64?
<zionpsyfer> Anyone run into a "No installable kernel found in the defined APT sources" error during install?
<afallenhope> I'm trying to uninstall Ubuntu and install Fedora...
<LjL> !gparted | afallenhope
<ubottu> afallenhope: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<afallenhope> ty
<bazhang> afallenhope: best ask in #fedora then
<adi_day> trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrueyutrhuj
<amerio> bazhang: any idea?
<bazhang> adi_day: please dont
<LjL> adi_day: tell your cat to stop stomping on the keyboard
<nett00n> нарооод
<laeg> LjL: re your azureus install link, won't sudo apt-get install azureus
<bazhang> amerio: did you read the ntfs link?
<LjL> !ru | nett00n
<ubottu> nett00n: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MrObvious> !ru | nett00n
<MrObvious> Nevermind
<MrObvious> lol
<laeg> wasn't finished line
<amerio> bazhang: I didnt get it sorry , can u post it again?
<nett00n> houps, sorry
<nett00n> =)
<LjL> laeg: well, azureus *is* indeed available in the repos, in Hardy
<laeg> LjL: re your azureus install link, won't sudo apt-get install azureus just install the same old version applications > add/remove does?
<bazhang> read the private message from ubottu amerio
<laeg> LjL: ya but it's 2.5x, they're past version 3.x
<laeg> -x
<laeg> brb
<amerio> bazhang: I didnt get any private message :S
<Limbeaux> i installed ubuntu server and chose the lamp part of the initial installation.   Should cgi work by default?
<adriaan> !files > adriaan
<bazhang> !ntfs | amerio
<ubottu> amerio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<eimajenthat> Does Ubuntu Server 8.04 use inetd or xinetd by default?
<omnz0r> hi guys, I have this annoying problem; I just hooked up an external monitor to my laptop, which works. I now want to maximize windows, but they only resize up to the size of the laptop monitor, which is not as high as I would like it to be. What do I do? I use fluxbox fo WM btw
<Dassouki> i can't get scpto work it's giving me a permission denied, is there a way i can do a sudo on the host while in scp
<LjL> laeg: yes, it will
<amerio> bazhang: thanx
<LjL> laeg: it also links to this thread, though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546&highlight=azureus
<necrolancer> can one enlighten me with google pharse to search for? `multilib perl 32bit'?
<Apicio> someone knows why Ubuntu 8.04 freezes when Blueetooth Device is booting? I've installed Ubuntu with Wubi on WinXP. :)
<manifest_> hmm
<tyranos> i can change brightness on my screen using /etc/acpi/video-brightnessup.sh but not with the fn-keys
<Apicio> it refuses to load..
<LjL> Apicio: bluetooth device?
<adi_day> hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<laeg> LjL: my bad ty
<LjL> adi_day: please join #ubuntu-ops when your cat has stopped mishandling the keyboard
<exetoc> hello. i get massive mouse/kb delay for a short while if i move the mouse rapidly in a fullscreen application like Urban Terror (It doesn't happen in windowed mode). Does anyone know what might cause this?
<Apicio> yes...I mean..it loads Hardware, kernetl and the other things...when it loads Bluetooth it stops
<mattperry> need help using default vnc server in ubuntu 8.04 fresh install
<genii> omnz0r: Normally then you will have two entries in the xorg.file, one for each display. You should be able to specify there the horiz/vert refresh settings for that external in there, or use the read-edid utilities to find the modelines it uses and use that info
<bazhang> haha
<Apicio> maybe a wrong installation?
<azuki> hmmmm. very odd.. the screen seems to work at startup.. but when ubuntu starts it no longer displays anything
<eht> has somebody seen Hardy for PS3 ?
<LjL> Apicio: is bluetooth provided by an USB key?
<Apicio> No, I don't have BT devices on my PC..
<GaintSura> hey guys, I just spent the last 12 hours installing ndiswrapper to get my wireless to work. Now that I have it installed, I cannot get a connection to any wireless network. My AP uses WEP, I have the key, the hardware mac for the AP, etc and yet either I try to connect and it keeps asking for the key, or it doesnt ask for the key and doesnt obtain an IP... could someone point me in the right directions?
<GaintSura> direction*
<Apicio> jut an USB Hub, USB Mouse, USB keyboard and a WiFi Pen
<LjL> Apicio: then i don't know why it is, however you could try booting into recovery mode, and disable bluetooth in /etc/default/bluetooth
<Apicio> yeah now I try..if it'll not work I'll try to remove and reinstall it
<Apicio> thanks :)
<tyranos> GaintSura, when asked for the key there is wep hex 64 and 128 bit , try them all
<Apicio> ahehm...how to disable it? :P
<GaintSura> tyranos: done it
<GaintSura> didnt change anything
<manifest_> how do i gain root=
<drw> Hi there
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, you around
<soundray> Apicio: set BLUETOOTH_ENABLED to 0 (10th line or so)
<arvind_khadri> manifest_, sudo
<drw> I have a wireless problem with 8.04 that has been driving me crazy, spent hours trying to fix it.  Can anyone help?
<iclebyte> any one used LCDProc before?
<manifest_> just sudo?
<amerio> bazhang:  i think my fstab file looks weird , dont you think? ---> http://www.pastebin.ca/1003008
<Apicio> soundray: thanks ^__^
<tyranos> GaintSura, have looked at this ?? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/160673/ if u have the same adapter as me
<arvind_khadri> manifest_, what way do you want to gain it
<weaseal> anyone running enlightenment17?
<GaintSura> tyranos: got that page in english?
<soundray> amerio: looks all right to me
<GaintSura> brb
<agf> iam from greece  hello ....................
<GaintSura> back
<manifest_> khradi: i need it to moun disks
<amerio> soundray: do you have any idea how to change the ownership of NTFS , i've tried chown but didnt work
<dthacker-work> happy wednesday.   Are there any gnome based music players that will send "scrobbles" of played tracks to last.fm?
<manifest_> amerio: same problem i think
<arvind_khadri> manifest_, sudo mount /dev/hdax /path/to/mount
<GaintSura> tyranos: I actually do have that card
<newguydude> downloading hardy now, cant wait :)
<drw> ok, I can see it's busy.  Thanks.  Bye.
<soundray> amerio: you can use the uid option in place of defaults. man fstab will help. Have you seen the factoid:
<amerio> manifest_ you're not able to change the ownership to your current user?
<soundray> !ntfs | amerio
<ubottu> amerio: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<amerio> soundray: I just finished reading this guide
<manifest_> amerio: i think so
<tyranos> GaintSura, no , try the first command on it , if u have the same output then go on  otherwise stop
<manifest_> when the sudo asks my password, i enter it and it claims that /path/to/mount doesnt exist
<azuki> anybody here know what to do to activate a second screen? (on a laptop)
<sc006> any one have problems with ut2004 after upgrading to 8.04, or is it the nvidia driver?
<mattperry> need help with vnc on ubuntu 8.04
<GaintSura> tyranos: I spent about an hour and a half last night installing ndiswrapper, everything turned out fine
<derspankster> tyranos: you sound like me the first time I installed ndiswrapper!
<tyranos> GaintSura, i have the page in english ,http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntuusers.de%2Ftopic%2F160673%2F&langpair=de%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8
<manifest_> khadri:  when the sudo asks my password, i enter it and it claims that /path/to/mount doesnt exist
<stoneDJay> hi... How could I find all files relate with my previous Cedega installation and remove then?   I dont have Cedega anymore and some trash files still be in my system...   ps; my english is so poor....
<newguydude> heyare there any vpn clients that will allow to to connect to a hamachi vpn server on a windows machine?
<arvind_khadri> arvind_khadri, you need to create the mount point say /media/sda1 should exist
<tyranos> derspankster, y , i fixed mine in like 10 min
<sc006> .cedega should be in your home dir
<GaintSura> thanks tyranos. I will try that
<derspankster> tyranos: that's how we learn.
<mortena76876> hello..where do i find the bot log in 8.04?
<weaseal> anyone know what to do with the error error: ‘Ximage_Info’ has no member named ‘mul_r’?
<iclebyte> i've connected a Matrix Orbital LK204-25-USB module to my ubuntu box, how can i find out which tty it's connected too? /dev/usb doesnt exist nor do any /dev/ttyUSBx entries!
<weaseal> (compiling)
<sc006> any one having prob with 3d games after upgrading to 8.04
<arvind_khadri> !tab | manifest_
<amerio> !FUSE | amerio
<styrman> i'm using aterm and i'm having an issue with 'transparancy' not updating. ( i would use term that comes with but, other issues with it ).. Basicly It leaves an ugly color after I use the menu, or move the window it doesn't refresh the background image for transperancy
<omnz0r> genii: I have a section called Screen with a subsection called Display, and I have another section called Monitor
<Cann0n> my gnome-screensaver freezes my computer. where is the config file for it?
<manifest_> !tab | manifest_
<manifest_> lolwut
<arvind_khadri> !tab
<tyranos> derspankster, my problem now is getting the fn key for brightness working , i can set it manually using script located in /etc/acpi but not wih the fn keys
<Helsu> I can't connect with remote desktop with the new Ubuntu, and I can't view the shared folders (the Ubuntu box isn't discovered). What's going on?
<omnz0r> genii: So what you're saying is that like the subsection called Display, I can make a subsection under Monitor that have modes in it?
<arvind_khadri> the bots seem to be dead
<genii> omnz0r: The Monitor sections are what you're looking for. There should be two of them
<Girltalk> styrman: gnome-terminal is really efficient, and just as customizable. make the switch, check out the man pages
<derspankster> tyranos: my Acer worked out of the box - lucky me.
<omnz0r> genii: ok, there's only one for the external
<laeg> i am trying to get past the java6-jre license in terminal by selecting 'Ok' but pressing alt+o doesn't do anything - how do i proceed?
<Cann0n> my gnome-screensaver freezes my computer. where is the config file for it?
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soundray> laeg: hit Tab
<styrman> Girltalk: i know it is, but its mapped keys are messing me up, so I use aterm
<laeg> soundray: ty bro
<laeg> :D
 * laeg cheers at soundray 
<omnz0r> genii: with horizSync and vertRefresh set
<brane> Microsoft button do nothing in Ubuntu ????
<laeg> brane: you can configure it
<GaintSura> tyranos: something I just noticed thats interesting from that page that is not showing on mine.. I show lo eth0 and wlan0, but no ath0. is that because I did not modprobe ath_pci?
<newguydude> heyare there any vpn clients that will allow to to connect to a hamachi vpn server on a windows machine?
<laeg> brane: system > preferences > window
<tonybaloney867> Okay, I'm trying to format a USB flash drive which needs to be usable with Windows machines. What's the difference between the "msdos" and "vfat" filesystems which I seem to be able to specify with mkfs at the terminal?
<brane> no thanks i hate Vista ...
<tyranos> well u shuld modprobe ath_pci and add it to /etc/modules
<brane> thanks !
<iclebyte> tonybaloney867, vfat = fat32 which is the filesystem used from windows98 +. ideally you should use NTFS tho..
<Cann0n> my gnome-screensaver locks up my system. any fixes? hardy heron
<newguydude> heyare there any vpn clients that will allow to to connect to a hamachi vpn server on a windows machine?
<styrman> Girltalk: well ok i found i could disable the shortcuts ;D thx
<GaintSura> tyranos: thanks, will try.. gotta get going
<tonybaloney867> iclebyte: Is there any reason why I should use NTFS? It's only a 512MB flash drive
<tyranos> ud also need to reboot maybe
<genii> omnz0r: With 2 displays you normally get 2 Monitor sections in xorg.conf, one would be for the default/builtin laptop screen in this case, the second would be for the external. Do you have same content displaying on both screns or using them as separate desktops?
<nsx> ntfs is less prone to fragmentation and corruption than fat
<laeg> brane: i hate windows also, i mean you can config the windows key to do stuff in ubuntu
<nsx> there are two good reasons
<iclebyte> tonybaloney867, um... its the modern windows standard..  fat32 will work fine .. its personal preference really
<omnz0r> genii: same on both
<Cann0n> does anyone know where the config file is that stores screensaver data?
<omnz0r> using xran
<laeg> nsx: is ext3 the best?
<nsx> ntfs also has user security
<omnz0r> xrandr*
<Girltalk> styrman: i used to be an Eterm freak but my gnome terminals look sexy. also, they embed into any compiz desktop with ease
<nsx> I'm not sure what that means.  in every file system there are tradeoffs made.
<tonybaloney867> Ahhh okay. I was thinking Fat32 in case I need to plug it into a Mac. (NTFS-3G is still technically beta on Mac OS X)
<iclebyte> if you used ext3 then you cant use it in windows...
<styrman> Girltalk: yeah i know i just dont run compiz atm
<azuki> can I get here in ubuntu? : http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarotoast/1461847980/
<laeg> nsx: i only ask because afaik ubuntu prefers ext3 but i think windows like ntfs
<nsx> there's an ext3 driver for windows
<genii> omnz0r: Ah. So in this case the hardware is only outputting what it knows it can reasonable send to the builtin.
<iclebyte> tonybaloney867, run with fat32 then. its pretty easy to change it anyway =)
<styrman> Girltalk: thanks =)
<brane> I love Ubuntu so more and more and thanks to friends for help !
<azuki> in opensuse itś quite normal
<iclebyte> nsx, not by default tho?
<Cann0n> does anyone know where the config file is that stores screensaver data?
<laeg> brane: we are not friends
<azuki> but in ubuntu I can find it
<tonybaloney867> (Plus NTFS-3G requires sudo/root privileges to install, which isn't always an option)
<laeg> brane: :P
<omnz0r> genii: ok, so I'm stuck here?
<arvind_khadri> iclebyte, thats wrong you can download some free software in windows and read and write ext3
<tonybaloney867> Hehe thanks guys :)
<iclebyte> arvind_khadri,  i just said 'by default'
<brane> ok but you have speed finger thanks !
<arvind_khadri> iclebyte, oops sorry :) didnt see that
<Cann0n> can anyone help me?
<arvind_khadri> Cann0n, i feel its compiz
<paynito> i tried to move my home to a new partition and couldn't boot after that, it tried to boot as root and quit in less than 10 secs, now i am booted off the 8.04 live cd, how can i edit my fstab from here?
<azuki> Cann0n: changes are someone could
<azuki> chances
<sc006> Cann0n: maye .gnome2
<teasnow> 大家好啊，呵呵
<genii> omnz0r: Most laptops have 3 settings for the video.   Both on, cloned (what it seems you have), external only on, internal only on. What you'd probably want is internal on. Then to poke around in lspci to see where the second output is on the pci bus and make an entry in xorg for it, along with a second Monitor section
<Cann0n> arvind_khadri, azuki, any fixes? it was working up until lastnight
<DeviantMIND> can someone help me to find animated wallpapers and how to intall it...using 8.04
<sbox> Hello all, does anyone know how to start deluge torrent client from command?
<arvind_khadri> Cann0n, try disabling compiz
<dupin> paynito :sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Cann0n> sc006, what file? im not seeing anything with it
<musikgoat> paynito: it should be mounted under /media/sd*
<omnz0r> genii: ok, I'll look into it then ... thank you :)
<genii> omnz0r: np
<musikgoat> paynito: or hd*
<napnap> please , please, anyone can help me to deal with java ? I can't display applet and javawebstart with Hardy x64 , I tried *multiple* things (1,5 days) whithout success
<paynito> that seems to be the cd fstab, it's not the same as the one on  my hdd
<Supermaks> About deluge: I set all four proxies in configuration but anyway deluge make direct connect to seeds and peers. Why?
<Cann0n> arvind_khadri, i tried that, but when i run the gnome-screensaver it locks up
<Cann0n> still*
<arvind_khadri> Cann0n, ok i think you should also ask this in #compiz
<DeviantMIND> can someone help me to find animated wallpapers and how to intall it...using 8.04
<brane> where is "PATH" in Ubuntu ?
<arvind_khadri> DeviantMIND, gnome-look.org
<unop> brane, look in ~/.bash_profile
<Girltalk> Cann0n: i second arvind, definitely ask in compiz. those crazy devs will help you out
<sc006> cann0n: are you using the nvidia driver by any chance
<arvind_khadri> Girltalk, :)
<paynito> i tried sudo nano /media/sda1/etc/fstab  then sda6 then sda7 all say new file
<brane> ok thanks !
<Cann0n> sc006, no. ati
<boaz> Is there any free open source virtual machine software comparable to VMWare that will run on a AMD 64 x2 host?
<soundray> brane: it's normally set system-wide in /etc/profile -- modify for a single user in $HOME/.bashrc (not .bash_profile, unop...)
<cjk>  /j #mysql
<musikgoat> paynito: if you ls /media/sda1  or any of the others, do you see the normal filesystem?
<Cann0n> ive never had a problem up until last night. it's almost as if there's an error in the config, like its trying to load two at once. i've uninstalled gnome-screensaver and reinstalled
<brane> super !
<musikgoat> paynito: your root may not be mounted
<dupin> paynito sudo nano /dev/sda1/etc/fstab
<MoTec> ubuntu server is powering my new NAS... All is good! :)
<soundray> dupin: please don't (paynito, that's bad advice)
<sc006> virtual box is a good VM
<paynito> it looks like my sda6 is /media/disk-1
<arvind_khadri> dupin, just do this mount the drive onto /mnt
<jose_figue> ve
<soundray> paynito: is sda6 where you installed ubuntu?
<legend2440> Cann0n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185794
<arvind_khadri> dupin, then chroot into it
<sbox> anyone here use deluge client?
<paynito> yes soundray
<arvind_khadri> paynito, mount it to /mnt
<soundray> paynito: then your fstab should be in /media/disk-1/etc/fstab
<kristian42> sbox: yes, whats your q ?
<unop> soundray, PATH is usually set in ~/.bash_profile (as it's the file thats sourced in login shells)
<love4love> introduction to c programming: http://learntoc.blogspot.com , will update soon with complete tutorials
<arvind_khadri> paynito, then chroot into it and do gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<boaz> scoo6, Will Virtualbox run on the AMD 64 processor? I understood that it only runs on Intel processors.
<unop> soundray, and i do know my bash thanks :)
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿mickinator: envy was able to install my ati driver, but I am stuck at an extremely low resolution...the Catalyst control center says that my monitors can't handle anything higher than 1024x768...they very well can, so is there a way I change this?
<manifest_> how do i install NTFS-3g
<sbox> kristian42: I'm tyring to launch it from command like but all i get is errors, however if I launch it from the menu button it's fine. I tried launching by using sudo deluge& and deluge&
<unop> manifest_, it's installed by default if you are using feisty or above
<soundray> unop: you're welcome. Your knowledge doesn't seem up-to-date, though - Ubuntu has departed from the .bash_profile tradition.
<tensai457> hi, is there any program that can initiate a ssh connection when mail is received?
<manifest_> unop: so just use the commands?
<paynito> yes i found it in /media/disk-1/etc/fstab    ahhh  /dev/sda1 /home ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2/   the 2 should be a zero, save reboot, eject live cd, everything is perfect, cross fingers?
<kristian42> sbox: You may have to delete your .deluge directory
<sbox> kristian42: ahh ok, how come?
<kristian42> sbox: Hang on a second, Ill check what you sjould delete
<chris_420> okay  i have a wireless issue....  it seems after i restart my machine... and first boot up for 15 20 minutes i have a reliable connection... after that it goes to crap... i would like to update my distribution BUT am afraid to do it with such lousy connection....
<unop> soundray, i tend to follow the bash man page .. it's the canonical source for clarification where things tend to go askew
<sbox> kristian42: nice one
<chris_420> notices xmms or too much load on it also  sends network connection to the grave
<xkrchnav> Hello, please do you recomment Ubuntu for old computer (Duron 1000, 256 MB RAM). Main think I want to use it for is TV card. Card is also old one conexant fusion 878a probably. It is on the chip. Sorry for repost - connection problems
<Sttr> jkk
<soundray> paynito: not sure you've found the problem there...
<paynito> do i put a # infront of lines in my fstab that i want to mount on startup?
<bigtimer121> my computer did a driver check and it won't go through with it. It says it cannot find commands to 331 things. anyone know why
<eimajenthat> Does Ubuntu Server 8.04 use inetd or xinetd by default?
<soundray> paynito: no, lines starting with # are comments and will be ignored
<AncientPC> xkrchnav: First check if the card has linux drivers on Google beforehand, if you do go ahead and use Ubuntu I'd suggest getting 256MB more RAM or using xubuntu.
<spideyman> xkrchnav,  im running kubuntu 7.10 on a p3 650  with 512 ram and it runs sweet
<paynito> i have # /dev/sda6  and # /dev/sda7
<kristian42> sbox: Are you there ?
<sbox> kristian42: yup
<xkrchnav> spideyman but I have only 256...
<kristian42> sbox: Take a backup first, but delete .config/deluge
<pr0gr4mm3r> does anybody know how to change the max resolution on ati cards?
<sparr__> how do i downgrade from firefox 3 to 2?
<spideyman> xkrchnav,  yeah sry i just seen that
<kristian42> sbox: Sometimes it happens that deluge breaks its own configuration
<paynito> should i put the UUID instead of /dev/sda1?
<sbox> kristian42: sudo rm ~ / .config / deluge
<xkrchnav> AncientPC thanks. But I don't want to buy anything there it is really old - it would be better to buy completely new
<sbox> kristian42: thing is it starts in gui mode
<dupin> xkrchnav : Install Xubuntu with alternate CD
<sbox> but can't get it to start from command line
<teasnow> Who can tell me how to make a new language file for a program?Where can I find the current language for the program?
<amerio> guys how to test if samba is working or not?
<spideyman> xkrchnav,  or puppy linux
<soundray> paynito: I tend to do that, but it doesn't make a huge difference
<paynito> my / and swap both have their lines written that way
<sparr__> !firefox
<sc006> use the alternative cd to install if you do not have much ram
<kristian42> sbox: You may need to sudo to delete the files, but I wouldnt sudo when restarting.
<xkrchnav> what is puppy linux?
<paynito> where do i find the uuid? from cli
<xkrchnav> xubuntu - Ok I'm going to find it... and is there support for TV cards? do you have experience with TV in ubuntu?
<AncientPC> xkrchnav: use Puppy Linux or DSL or Knoppix, Wikipedia / distrowatch will have more info.
<sparr__> paynito: sudo /sbin/blkid
<kristian42> sbox: Deluge has had a very explosive development and I've known it to break its own config from time to time. Use sudo rm -rf .config/deluge. Dont sudo deluge thereafter
<dupin> xkrchnav :http://puppylinux.com/
<spideyman> xkrchnav,  its a flavour of damn small linux I have it running very well on a p2 350 with 192 ram
<soundray> unop: I see, good to know
<Konam> Hi, i was messing with my home directory (trying to change it to another) and after I almost lost my session now that i got it back every time I login a gnome message tells me that the .dmrc file and the user must have 644 permission but when I give that permission my gnome session mess up again, how do I get rid of that message?
<Nith> uh, whats the command to do a dist-upgrade ?
<leopartux> hi  how can i see the programs running right now
<surplusxmas> the AMD64 alternate install fails at "select and install software"  is this a common issue?
<soundray> paynito: run blkid to see all your UUIDs
<xkrchnav> spideyman thanks
<manifest_> how do i install the newest grub?
<soundray> surplusxmas: no. You should check the integrity of your CD.
<Nith> leopartux: open a terminal and type 'ps -e'
<surplusxmas> I did, the CD was good.
<leopartux> thanks
<Nith> leopartux: alternatively, you can use the "system monitor" in the System -> administration menu
<spideyman> xkrchnav,  check it out its an amazing little os
<paynito> got it, now i need a pencil then replace /dev/sda1 with the uuid in fstab
<sc006> i have run ubuntu on amd k6 II 300mhz 192 ram it worked, but was slow of coarse
<pr0gr4mm3r> ﻿sparr__: you can downgrade Firefox by searching "Firefox 2" in the Add/Remove Applications
<AtomicSpark> !paste
<sparr__> thank you
<Sergeant_Pony> is alsa-utils version 1.0.16 in hardy? does anyone know?
<eth01> sudo apt-get remove firefox-3; apt-get install firefox-2
<dupin>    manifest_ :           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<eth01> this will achieve the same ^
<funkyHat> After upgrading to 8.04 X dies after a couple of minutes (using either fglrx or ati driver)
<soundray> !info alsa-utils hardy | Sergeant_Pony
<xkrchnav> spideyman better than ubuntu? I'm trying to find easy and light OS.... and of course use TV card there...
<funkyHat> Graphics card is a Mobility Radeon 9600
<funkyHat> Anyone know what the problem could be? :-(
<spideyman> xkrchnav,  not really better but extremely functional on older hardware
<Sergeant_Pony> soundray got no reply...
<soundray> Sergeant_Pony: yeah... Are you on hardy?
<Konam>  i was messing with my home directory (trying to change it to another) and after I almost lost my session now that i got it back every time I login a gnome message tells me that the .dmrc file and the user must have 644 permission but when I give that permission my gnome session mess up again, how do I get rid of that message?
<Nith> can anyone tell my why sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo aptitude full-upgrade do nothing on this gutsy box?
<spideyman> xkrchnav, try the live cd and see what you think you could also try to set up your card b4 you actually install the os
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm running hardy on my laptop...
<xkrchnav> spideyman it would be great to boot it from CD only when want to watch TV... but I don't know if it detects card...
<egoleo> hello
<soundray> Sergeant_Pony: do an 'apt-cache policy alsa-utils' then to find out
<egoleo> someone help me with install codecs on hardy
<egoleo> plse
<Sergeant_Pony> soundray: on mine it say's 1.0.15
<bigtimer121> what does the driver check up do???
<xkrchnav> spideyman how can I set up card? without installing? is it possible?
<AncientPC> xkrchnav: The only way to tell if it supports your card is to google or burn it on a CD and try using it.
<spideyman> xkrchnav, theres only one way to find out
<bigtimer121> what is the command for restarting your computer
<sparr__> bigfuzzyjesus_: sudo reboot
<AncientPC> egoleo: Are you using gstreamer or xine?  What kind of video file are you trying to play?
<AncientPC> bigtimer121: sudo shutdown now -r
<ibleed> Konam, that happened to me after resizing my home partition.  it was fixed by giving something permissions "700" to either a file or /home.  i'm not very used to chmod so its hard for me to remember.
<manifest_> dupin: will that install the newest grub?
<spideyman> xkrchnav, you can set up shit from the live cd
<chris_420> why is my network connection flaky when under load but good when basically idle?   can anyone help me find the solution?
<egoleo> avi and mp3
<Annirak> So, xmms2 has stopped working.  I try to start it with xmms2tray and it launches xmms2d, but when I try to play a song, it does nothing, and xmms2tray reports that the daemon is stopped.  gxmms2 shows the song name as '.'.  xmms2 worked yesterday.  what can I do to get it going again?
<soundray> Nith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<sc006> u can look the card up and see if it supported
<eth01> !language | spideyman
<ubottu> spideyman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<egoleo> but i want to be able to play all files
<Supermaks> anyone use deluge with socks5 ?
<spideyman> oops sry
<xkrchnav> AncientPC, spideyman: thanks. I'm going to burn live cd
<visf> hi anybody know what is the force command for installation?
<xkrchnav> and give it a try
<Nith> soundray: I need to do it from a console
<egoleo> and also my rythmbox says no playback error
<eth01> visf: sudo apt-get -f
<AncientPC> egoleo: What happens when you try playing the files with totem?
<spideyman> xkrchnav, i think youll be impressed
<AncientPC> egoleo: For almost all video codecs (if you're using the gstreamer backend) it will automatically play or prompt you to download the proper codecs.
<visf> eht01: thanks
<Nith> soundray: nvmm, do-release-upgrade seems to do the same thing
<soundray> Nith: scroll down to 'Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers' then
<Nith> soundray: thx
<paynito> still YOur home directory is listed as '/home/danny' but it does not appear to exist
<mattperry> need help with new vnc server since upgrade to 8.04...worked perfect on kubuntu 7.10...can't get to work on ubuntu 8.04
<egoleo> but they are not doing that
<eth01> mattperry: why have you changed from kubunto to ubuntu?
<surplusxmas> AMD64 alternate install CD fails at "Select and install software". The CD's integrity is good. What could the problem be?
<AncientPC> egoleo: If you haven't changed to xine (or don't know), try this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg -y
<ibleed> AncientPC, what does the -y switch do ?
<egoleo> ok
<AncientPC> ibleed: Always say yes when it prompts you.
<mattperry> my mom had trouble using kubuntu on her machine and I thought ubuntu would be a lot simpler for her, and so I'm trying to use it myself to get used to the difference so that I'll know how to answer any questions she might have etc
<ibleed> thanks :)
<rubystallion> I had to install a driver with apt-get to get my sound working, but I don't remember which one it was :( Now with hardy my sound doesn't work again. I have an HP Pavilion dv6550eg notebook. Any ideas?
<soundray> surplusxmas: can you switch to other consoles? There should be one that logs errors. Switch with 'Alt-F2' and other F keys.
<egoleo> i did that and it says the lastest installed
<kesi> hi all.  i can't get my theme to stick.  It works after applying but won't apply to any new windows or after a restart.  seems to happen with every theme.
<AncientPC> rubystallion: With that specific of a model / question, your best bet is to google it.
<mattperry> eth01: my mom had trouble using kubuntu on her machine and I thought ubuntu would be a lot simpler for her, and so I'm trying to use it myself to get used to the difference so that I'll know how to answer any questions she might have etc
<Sake> My advnaced nvidia drivers don't work. Anybody had this problem?
<egoleo> still did not work
<AncientPC> Sake: In what fashion do they not work?
<dupin> manifest_ : I believe so
<my_lap_is_hot> Sake: A lot of nvidia users have had only problems with Hardy.
<paynito> is it a problem with 644 permissions after moving home with find . -depth -print0 | sudo cpio --null --sparse -pvd /new/
<surplusxmas> soundray: thanks, I'll try that she
<manifest_> holy shit linux is hard to learn :/
<egoleo> even rythmbox Magnatune too sounds dont play
<AncientPC> egoleo: type totem from the terminal, then go to movie and open a video file.  Let us know what output there is on the terminal.
<spideyman> manifest google is your friend
<egoleo> ok
<ibleed> manifest_, its pretty easy actually.   btw, you shouldn't use foul language here its a family rated channel
<AncientPC> egoleo: Wait, is it video and audio doesn't play, or just audio?
<rubystallion> AncientPC: I tried, but I couldn't find any results. I know it was a page about installing linux on that notebook with detailed instructions about every step...
<egoleo> all
<dupin>      manifest_ : you can read                                                                                 http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<egoleo> all dont play
<Sake> by not work I mean I install them, reboot and my screen goes white with wierd colors
<xkrchnav> spideyman puppy-2.17.1-nolzma-seamonkey-fulldrivers.iso this is version I need? with all drivers included, do I understand it correctly?
<manifest_> i try to sudo fdisk -1 but it shows just the use of it
<neeto> How do I search for a text string within any file on my computer?
<soundray> manifest_: you probably want -l (L) not -1 (one)
<svl> I've been trying to make the windows and contextmenu keys behave as under windows; I selected "alt is mapped tot he right win-key and super to menu" in keyboard layout, and then Mod4+R to "show the panel run application dialog". Unfortunately, hitting win-R did not show the run dialog, but instead seemed to "zoom" (?) the desktop, removing the top and bottom menu bars from view. Now the...
<svl> ...mouse pointer is a couple of pixels "off", and I have no idea how to return/fix. :/
<spideyman> xkrchnav, i think puppy is up to version 3 now but that will work
<manifest_> soundray: DARN
<xkrchnav> spideyman I can't find it : (
<AncientPC> rubystallion: I couldn't find anything on Google either, the only thing left I can think of is to play around with System -> Pref -> Sound Settings and play around in there.
<spideyman> xkrchnav, hold on
<dupin> xkrchnav : lates is 3.0.1
<manifest_> soundray: i spent 30 minutes trying to find out the reason
<xkrchnav> spideyman sorry.. I'm blind..
<xkrchnav> spideyman is it also with all drivers?
<weaseal> what package is autopoint contained in?
<soundray> manifest_: one thing that makes learning easier is to always read what's on the screen (like that usage message, for example...)
<soopurman> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ appears to be down... can anyone here access it ?
<xkrchnav> spideyman is there better way how to download than ftp? it is too slow
<manifest_> they look so same :(
<Hammer89> is there a command I can issue from terminal to export the audio of one ubuntu system to another?
<spideyman> xkrchnav, puppy usually works right from the get go but you can install more through petget
<Hammer89> (using hardy)
<unop> soundray, i don't think it would be right to say "ubuntu has departed from the ~/.bash_profile tradition" there was never such a tradition to indicate a preference over ~/.bashrc, the two files serve different purposes. so unless ubuntu has heavily modified bash, ~/.bash_profile is sourced whenever you invoke a logon shell (even through gnome-session)
<LjL> weaseal: i don't know, but http://packages.ubuntu.com allows you to search for it
<spideyman> xkrchnav, http
<soundray> unop: got you. Thanks!
<Sirjames> how do i do the cube effect
<Wo0dy> hello, is there any chance to set up network proxy only for galeon and not for all applications?
<weaseal> LjL that address is 404ig
<weaseal> *404ing
<Pici> weaseal: Or if you have a system to check on, dpkg -S autopoint
<LjL> Hammer89: uhm, i'm not aware of a transparent way (although ALSA can do wonders, if one knows how)... but check out NAS (the Network Audio System), main package "nas"
<Wo0dy> Sirjames: if it's enabled, do ctrl-alt-mouse click - move mouse
<soundray> unop: I'd still modify PATH in my .bashrc in most cases, though, since I want the setting in all shells -- not just "login" ones
<fiyawerx> is anyone familiar with the virt-manager / qemu? Trying to add a new virtual system, but when i get to the 'assigning storage space' when I press forward, nothing happens
<xkrchnav> spideyman and this I can do after running from livecd or before? uff.. it is not thing for a few minutes, is it? :(
<fiyawerx> i can hit back and its not frozen, it just wont let me go forward
<Hammer89> LjL: okay, thanks!
<LjL> Hammer89: there is also an "audiooss" package that *tries* to provide transparent OSS sound emulation through NAS
<weaseal> is there an alternative to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<spideyman> xkrchnav, after is fine
<LjL> !apt-file | weaseal
<ubottu> weaseal: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<weaseal> thanks
<LjL> weaseal: for files that you *already have installed*, you can just type "dpkg -S filename", too, to find out which package they belong to
<spideyman> xkrchnav, it just wont save until you specify a pup save file
<xkrchnav> spideyman ok... I curious about it :) 11 percent dowloaded
<weaseal> LjL thanks yeah i meant for non installed
<spideyman> xkrchnav, i run it from cd all the time and take it with me on a usb drive
<alstreet> Hey, I have a Fujitsu T4220 running Hardy and I can't get the headphones to work
<alstreet> headphones shows up in alsa mixer, but I can't adjust the volume for them
<alstreet> as in they are stuck at 00 and don't show a mixer bar
<spideyman> xkrchnav, ftp or alternate http ?
<chris_420> okay well i will ttyl lateer ppeoples
<Sirjames> i still can't get it
<Sake> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/208718 <-- is the ubuntu repository eventually gonna have the proper drivers for this card?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208718 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "nvidia-glx-new driver displays white screen of death" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<svl> okay, found that - so, new question: where do I disable the accessibilty (?) option that makes win-R zoom in on the focused element?
<xkrchnav> spideyman ftp... where I can find alternate http? is it faster?
<spideyman> should be
<melter> can anyone edit the documentation on the wiki?
<alstreet> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<spideyman> xkrchnav, http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/puppylinux/
<alstreet> so,  anyone have any ideas?
<davis_> i still can't get the cube effect
<xkrchnav> spideyman this is even slower
<alstreet> it'd be really cool if I could listen to my music without disturbing other people
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 card is set up using fwcutter, but i cant connect to my network, it doesnt even show up, any ideas why, and how to fix it?
<Sirjames> how do u do the cube
<spideyman> xkrchnav, really im getting 450 KB/sec
<xkrchnav> spideyman how is that possible?? me only 40 kb...
<spideyman> xkrchnav, ive already got 50%
<Pupeno-G__> Hello.
<kesi> sigh, I must have asked this 100 times and nobody ever replies. hi all.  i can't get my theme to stick.  It works after applying but won't apply to any new windows or after a restart.  seems to happen with every theme.
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 card is set up using fwcutter, but i cant connect to my network, it doesnt even show up, any ideas why, and how to fix it?
<Pupeno-G__> How do you make the tasks appear in the calendar in Evolution? I can't find the option.
<xkrchnav> spideyman hmm... me only 30 percent...
<alstreet> gah, well back to Vista it is... it's always the small things that screw up Ubuntu for me... :(
<spideyman> xkrchnav, atleast its only 100 megs
<Dvyjones> What software is used for ubottu?
<The_Spy> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and installed K3b. When I go to Applications->Sound & Video there is no icon but in Preferences->Main Menu Kb3's launcher does have the icon. Any idea?? :(
<xkrchnav> spideyman trying again http... but together with ftp... but this shouldn't be problem..
<kesi> Dvyjones, if you're in HH go to System > Admin > HArdware Drivers and enable the B43 driver
<xkrchnav> spideyman true :D
<LjL> !info supybot | Dvyjones
<Dvyjones> kesi: Its enabled
<spideyman> xkrchnav, what r u getting from ftp
<kesi> Dvyjones, does it show up as 'in use'?
<xkrchnav> spideyman if you have broadband network you can send it to me it would be maybe faster :) it shows me 28 minutes left :(
<xkrchnav> spideyman from ftp - puppy linux 3.01
<Dvyjones> kesi: Yes, and with the box checked
<ascii> anyone familiar with touchpad driver(userspace/kernel) programming, give me a msg..working on a driver for the new Macbook Air touchpad, and need some help..
<spideyman> xkrchnav, I have 5 mins to go
<spideyman> xkrchnav, how would you like me to send it
<manifest_> my head is about to explode
<davis_> i still can't do the cube
<davis_> any ideas
<xkrchnav> spideyman I don't know maybe via irc it would be fast enough :)
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 card is set up using fwcutter (driver is enabled), but i cant connect to my network, it doesnt even show up, any ideas why, and how to fix it?
<soundray> manifest_: wrap a wet towel around it, quickly
<manifest_> soundray: too late
<soundray> manifest_: dang. Have you got someone to pick up the pieces?
<Dvyjones> anybody?
<spideyman> xkrchnav, lets see how far you are when i finish the download
<manifest_> nah
<jsh_> << /msg ubottu etiquette >>
<xkrchnav> spideyman ok :)
<spideyman> xkrchnav, still 4 mins left speed dropped to 150 kb
<paynito> i booted off the livecd, i don't see my hdd in /media, how do i mount my hdd?
<soundray> paynito: 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<xkrchnav> spideyman my speed increased to 150 :) so you stealed my speed!!
<xkrchnav> spideyman back to 40 :(
<spideyman> xkrchnav, lol
<mohbana_> how do i refresh the font daatabase?
<Dvyjones> My bcm4306 card is set up using fwcutter (driver is enabled), but i cant connect to my network, it doesnt even show up, any ideas why, and how to fix it?
<Dvyjones> nvm, it worked now :D
<Dvyjones> Only 1MBPS though
<bruenig> mohbana_: fc-cache
<kesi> hi all.  i can't get my theme to stick.  It works after applying but won't apply to any new windows or after a restart.  seems to happen with every theme.
<weaseal> So I tried apt-file but no dice...
<weaseal> <jpaetzel> Throw it away?
<weaseal> <jpaetzel> You can buy a machine orders of magnitude more powerful at walmart for $299
<weaseal> oops
<FloodBot2> weaseal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manifest_> anyone speak finnish here?
<bigtimer121> anyone have the command so my computer doesn't do a system check everytime it boots up???
<bcardarella> I'm having a problem where I can ping out to various domain names but Fire Fox cannot connect to anything.
<LjL> !fi | manifest_
<ubottu> manifest_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Dvyjones> How do i speed up bcm4306 from 1MBPS to somethin else?
<vox> why isnt vmware server in the repos any more?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> hello
<manifest_> !fi
<weaseal> LjL: I ran that apt-file update thing and all it spits out is "Can't get http://md.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz"
<LjL> manifest_, read above.
<Twim4> how can i fix this error "E: Package linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic has no installation candidate"
<LjL> weaseal, i've heard rumors that apt-file might be broken in Hardy. perhaps it is
<weaseal> sad
 * weaseal cries
<LjL> weaseal: an alternative is auto-apt
<[DR]TNT_Boom> so we cant use apt in handy?
<LjL> weaseal: perhaps that will work, although (at least by default) it doesn't find *all* files
<LjL> [DR]TNT_Boom: ?!
<fr500> weltall: well a stock ubuntu setup did the trick
<[DR]TNT_Boom> idk Oo
<fr500> got sound in everything
<LjL> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<fr500> and pulseaudio is disabled dunno why
<LjL> [DR]TNT_Boom: if you couldn't use APT, you couldn't use Ubuntu at all
<weltall> yes i started from a clean setup
<debasys> i burned a CD of Hardy which came out faulty, so i am doing a dist upgrade now. Now after upgrade i have to install there 2 wifi drivers to use net connection. Earlier i have backup net connection which made downloading drivers easy, but now i have only this wifi connection. So i want to download them before hand , i noticed Restricted Driver Manager downloaded these two as [1] bcm43xx-fwcutter and [2] http://xeve.de/down/wl_apsta.o
<weltall> hum no it wasn't for me
<[DR]TNT_Boom> idk i have lots of problems setuping it up
<debasys> the 2nd one i downloaded, i just need the 1st one
<dupin> Twim4 : system<admin<software sources<check all under Ubuntu software and updates tab.Reload.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> installing*
<weltall> anyway i've still the audio delay of 1 seconds which makes it almost unusable
<fr500> really
<[DR]TNT_Boom> it wont do anything
<mohbana_> bruenig: thnks
<[DR]TNT_Boom> =(
<bruenig> indeed
<paynito> if i comment out the /home line in fstab, then sudo mv /mnt/home_backup /mnt/home reboot cross fingers?
<bcardarella> nevermind... I had FF in offline mode :p
<[DR]TNT_Boom> can someone help me installing ubuntu?
<soundray> paynito: should work
<bruenig> paynito: don't cross fingers, this is a very exact process here. There is no guessing as to how it works
<[DR]TNT_Boom> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<spideyman> xkrchnav, 2 mins
<[DR]TNT_Boom> ops
<helloworld> [DR]TNT_Boom: yep
<weaseal> Yea LjL apt-file is deff broken 'cause this auto-apt program downloads that exact same file from a different directory without fail
<[DR]TNT_Boom> it always fails for me
<[DR]TNT_Boom> idk why
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i tried installing the desktop package but it wont load some why
<fr500> should pulseaudio be enabled by default on a stock installation?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> and it wont give any error
<fr500> i installed from alternate cd
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how can i get iso image during setup?
<xkrchnav> spideyman for me 11
<[DR]TNT_Boom> spideyman = ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> fr500: which cd you install from is irrelevant, i'm prett sure its part of the default install(I have it, and don't ever recall installing it)
<[DR]TNT_Boom> !spideyman
<ubottu> Factoid spideyman not found
<fr500> IndyGunFreak: ok
<weaseal> !auto-apt
<ubottu> Factoid auto-apt not found
<weaseal> :(
<Pici> [DR]TNT_Boom: spideyman is a user in this channel
<spideyman> [DR]TNT_Boom, what?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> lol
<[DR]TNT_Boom> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> fr500: if you doubt its installed, search synaptic for "pulseaudio" and see if it shows installed
<[DR]TNT_Boom> im a dumbin everything here
<[DR]TNT_Boom> bumb
<[DR]TNT_Boom> dumb
<fr500> IndyGunFreak: it's installed just not enabled it seems
<debasys> where can i download this thing 'bcm43xx-fwcutter' ?
<debasys> its needed to install my wifi driver
<IndyGunFreak> fr500: really don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | debasys
<ubottu> debasys: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<sbga420> I tried to install ubuntu from cd and when it loaded up, and I clicked on install it just froze up, sounded like it was reading the cd but I waited for a while and nothing happened... should I give it more time
<debasys> IndyGunFreak, gee... thanks :)
<bobbob1016> I've been reading on the forums that the fix for the random lockups (in Hardy) is to upgrade to the 2.6.25 kernel, is this still the case?  If so can anyone point me to a tutorial?
<dupin>          weaseal :                                   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: np.. :)
<paynito> why did that not work?
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: but i thought hardy didn't require the broadcom driver
<tommy> hi
<spideyman> xkrchnav, r u getting the send request
<dupin> sbga420 : check CD integrity
<debasys> IndyGunFreak, don't know, upgrading right now, so thought i will download them before hand
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: yeah, i thought i was right, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<IndyGunFreak> the driver is in the kernel now
<debasys> IndyGunFreak, my only net connection is this wifi, so if this does not work u know
<[DR]TNT_Boom> if cd integirity faild what can i do about it?
<xkrchnav> spideyman send it again please... it was in ignore list..
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: yeah, understood.
<sbga420> ok
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: why not test it on a live cd?
<Gilou> hi, I have a problem on a friend's laptop, it's a Sony VAIO, I can set the brightness using /sys/class/backlight/sony/brightness, but the Fn Keys won't change it directly. How to have them work again?
<debasys> IndyGunFreak, oh wow this thing is included....bah!! great thing
<paynito> ok at least i'm in recovery mode and not using the cd
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: yea.
<xkrchnav> spideyman it doesn't start :(
<LinuxNIT-II> after my upgrade to hardy, xchat wont open links withi alt+click > open in Browser. how do i fix this?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> if cd integirity faild what can i do about it?
<xkrchnav> spideyman no matter.. my download is almost finished
<dupin> [DR]TNT_Boom : If you still have iso download same version wiht torrent and point download to th folder where existing iso is.Torrent will just check for corrupted files and replace them with good ones.
<spideyman> xkrchnav, you will have it yourself by the time i send it to you now lol
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i dont have
<[DR]TNT_Boom> =(
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: just make sure you know your protocol, password, network name, etc.. and you should be gold
<ArthurArchnix> I've got firefox-3 on gutsy, I've never had firefox two installed. I can't get flash to work. flashplugin-nonfree is installed. I can't install the flash mozplugin because that's for FF2. Any good links, or someone solved this?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> and my drive is formated
<[DR]TNT_Boom> im kinda stuck
<[DR]TNT_Boom> anyway to get it?
<debasys> IndyGunFreak, yes of course  , right now using that connection on gutsy :)
<xkrchnav> spideyman 5 minutes
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: are you using 64bit?
<dupin> [DR]TNT_Boom :download alternate CD with torent .
<[DR]TNT_Boom> where can i get torrent?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> or client
<spideyman> xkrchnav, sry you gotta wait
<o0Chris0o> how do I load kde theme manager?
<IndyGunFreak> from ubuntu.com?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i cant surf
 * debasys says , ubuntu is making me smarter day by day ;)
<xkrchnav> spideyman no problem
<fr500> weltall: bah pulse is working for gstreamer alsa for sdl and such, all good, just no mixing
<fr500> but whatever
 * IndyGunFreak has seeded the alternate torrent for about 6gigs.. :)
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: No
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: so you were able to install it although it was corrupted?
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: then something else is the prob, flash works fine for e on FF3
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: are you sure you installed it right?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> just the base system
<[DR]TNT_Boom> the rest doent work
<[DR]TNT_Boom> altho i had to install a diff kernel
<[DR]TNT_Boom> the regular one didnt work
<[DR]TNT_Boom> all tho*
<paynito> now instead of /home/danny on sda6 (where it was before i tried to move home to /dev/sda1) i have /home/home_backup/danny  do i need a long command to move my home so i don't mess up permissions or something?
<IndyGunFreak> a different kernel?
<paule> you don't have access to another computer with a cd burner?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<[DR]TNT_Boom> yeah
<[DR]TNT_Boom> image 2.6 something
<paule> (and internet) [DR]TNT_Boom
<[DR]TNT_Boom> internet works
<[DR]TNT_Boom> but i dont have any
<astronut> when i run the installer on a disk with several windows partitions, why do i not see a guided resize?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> hmm
<[DR]TNT_Boom> browsers
<FloodBot2> [DR]TNT_Boom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astronut> is a manual resize non-destructive?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> what?
<IndyGunFreak> [DR]TNT_Boom: you dolt, stop hitting enter every 3 words
<[DR]TNT_Boom> oh
<bazhang> astronut: can you choose largest contiguous space?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> internet works but i dont have any browsers to use
<IndyGunFreak> [DR]TNT_Boom: are you on the live cd now?
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: Well, I've removed it, xulruner, and the flashplugin and reinstalled it all. No go. Have you installed and used firefox2 on your system before installing 3?
<astronut> bazhang: no free space
<astronut> need to resize
<[DR]TNT_Boom> no on friends house
<azuk1> I have 500 zip files I need to unzip.. but NOT in each there seperate dir.. all in the same dir.. how to batch do that?
<astronut> is a manaul edit partiion -> resize nondestructive?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> at friends*
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: no,. i'm using 3.. and it works fine
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: which version are you trying to install?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> hardy
<[DR]TNT_Boom> it faild alot of time
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: On Gutsy, right?
<debasys> see ya all after i dist upgrade to hardy :)
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: no, hardy
<unop> azuk1, if you have unzip installed. this should do.  unzip '*.zip'
<[DR]TNT_Boom> and gnome wont load up
<azuk1> nope
<azuk1> that doesn work
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: Ah... that's the problem there then.
<IndyGunFreak> debasys: good luck
<bazhang> astronut: multiple windows installs? not sure about guided resize being available there
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: I'm on Gutsy.
<debasys> IndyGunFreak, :)
<unop> azuk1, and how does that not work?
<azuk1> unop: filename not matched
<azuk1> on all the zips
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: probably... the beta was horrible under Gutsy, but seems pretty stable under Hardy
<astronut> not installs, just partitions
<dupin>       DR]TNT_Boom :                     http://ubuntu.rave.org/hardy/
<Girltalk> ?
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: you can do a "wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso" to download the file
<astronut> bazhang: is the manual partion -> edit partition _> new size non destructive?
<genii> azuk1: Thats not really a tech support issue. They might give you some one liner script in ##bash , possibly
<Pelo> PriceChild, are you available ?
<unop> azuk1, try this.  for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i"; done
 * genii hands unop a coffee
<bigtimer121> restart command???
<[DR]TNT_Boom> also im having a huge problem with my internet its SLOW somewhy and i get alot of pacekt loss
 * unop thanks genii .. but he doesn't drink coffee
<[DR]TNT_Boom> is there anyway to fix it?
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: But have you tried doing "sudo apt-get update" ?
 * soundray snatches the coffee from unip
<genii> unop: "beverage of your choice" then :)
<[DR]TNT_Boom> yeah but no sourcesz
<soundray> *unop sry
<xkrchnav> spideyman done... burning :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - ive upgraded to hardy and my dvd drive no longer exists - any ideas?
<unop> genii, lemon tea if you please :)
<soundray> bigtimer121: sudo reboot
<bazhang> astronut: let me check
<DanaG> Argh, I just went to quit Firefox, and it took a full 60 seconds to quit.
<DanaG> fail!
<Super_Cat_Frog> k3b cant see it
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: no longer exists?
<azuk1> unop: that doesn work.. unzip * also doesn
<xkrchnav> spideyman and how can I use this http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/bttv.html in live installation (not installation indeed)
<DanaG> Running an update should NOT make every other disk-using thing grind to a halt!
<DanaG> Argh, and my ACPI hotkeys break on power state changes.
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: if you put a disk in your dvd drive, and go to Places, Computer, is your dvd drive there?
<unop> azuk1, wow, you got some serious issues with unzip there .. can you paste (in a !pastebin) an excerpt of what you see?
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: i'll see if i can find one
<sbga420> my processor is a amd athlon 64 so does that mean i need to download the 64 bit version of linux
 * genii slides unop that lemon tea
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: i'm trying to use it to burn the hardy iso for my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: anything really, blank disk, dvd movie, whatever
<unop> ta genii :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: ah, ok
<soundray> sbga420: no, the 32bit version will work, too
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i tried apt-get update but it fails because of slow network and also no sources
<Laser87> sbga420: No - you also can use the 32 -Version
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: once its in, look under places/computer, and see if it shows as available there.
<sbga420> ok
<ibleed> sbga420, using 32 bit for you would give you more problem free usage of flash and java.  with 64 bit it's more of a chore if it ever works
<ArthurArchnix> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i dont know why my net is so slow
<paule> anyone have the main repository address and the command to add a repository to apt?
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: the drive wont eject with the hardware button, nor with sudo eject. its not a hardware fault as it worked under fiesty a few days ago
<paule> For Hardy 8.04
<bobbob1016> I'm experiencing random lockups, some people on the forums are saying that after upgrading to kernel 2.6.25, they don't have the lockups anymore.  Can anyone point me to a tutorial/how-to to get 2.6.25 installed?
<iclebyte> why is there no /dev/ttyUSB0 entry in gutsy?
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: its like its cut power to the drive
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: that sounds like a hardware issue.
<azuk1> unop: http://pastebin.com/m3f3ec23e
<dupin> [DR]TNT_Boom cat /etc/apt/sources.list  and paste it here
<IndyGunFreak> possibly the power cable has came loose
<[DR]TNT_Boom> im not on that computer
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: maybe, i'll gander
<soundray> iclebyte: it should be created if you plug in a USB serial device
<Vlet> paule: us.archive.ubuntu.com is the main repo, and to add one, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pupen1> How do
<unop> azuk1, have you tried quoting the glob you pass to unzip .. because unzip can do the globs itself. i.e.  unzip '*'  # not unzip *
<LjL> Vlet, paule: no, archive.ubuntu.com is the main repo
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: read Vlets answer to me and Vlet, thank you a lot
<lackli> i have a website that i go to.  i sign-in, and then it goes to a "Flash Detect" page, where it is supposed to transition to the next page.  i have swfdec, and it just remains on the flash detect page.  how can i fix this?  amd64-user
<ibleed> paule, you add repositories by editing /etc/apt/sources.list.  if you go to system-administration-software sources, you can select the server you wish to use for non 3rd party updates
<Vlet> LjL: d'oh :)
<unop> azuk1, and what is  unzip ¨$i¨ ?? :)  that's not what i gave you :)
<dupin> [DR]TNT_Boom  : the when you are system>admin>software sources>check all under Ubuntu software and updates tab and reload
<iclebyte> soundray, i'm connecting a Matrix Orbital USB serial device, i get "usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13; usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" in /var/log/messages but no reference to a /dev device node..
<azuk1> unop: no that what you are saying won work... unzip adds .zip to the extensions if not entered
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: rebooting
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<azuk1> unop so with $i... will look for $i.zip
<[DR]TNT_Boom> ok
<jsh_> Hardy compiz-fusion is behaving poorly on one of my boxes.  (Gutsy was fine.)  It has a Radeon 9550.  Suggestions?  It's very jerky and slow.
<unop> azuk1, try this. as-is because "$i" means nothing unless it is declared.     for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i"; done
<angasule> jsh_: is direct rendering working?
<Pupen1> How do I make the task appear/disappear from the calendar view of Evolution?
<dupin> unop  :  sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full  after that right click on file and unpack here
<[DR]TNT_Boom> btw how can i get a torrent client and the torrent file?"
<jsh_> Don't know.  How do I tell?
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: LjL said: no, archive.ubuntu.com is the main repo, hope you got it
<Scunizi> Anyone running VMWare server have an issue recompiling the modules after upgrading to HH. Did you get it to work and how?
<Vlet> xkrchnav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge
<tech0007> jsh_: glxinfo | grep render
<soundray> iclebyte: even though it recognizes the USB device, it may not be loading a driver for it. Run 'lsusb' to determine the USB ID and do a web search on that.
<unop> dupin, forward that to azuk1 - i'm not the one with an unzip issue :) plus that's not really needed, he has unzip already
<sase> vinoMK
<LjL> it doesn't really much matter, one should normally use the repos closest to them
<[DR]TNT_Boom> it dosent works because my network configure worngly
<[DR]TNT_Boom> its somewhy slows never had it under windwos Oo
<azuk1> unop: so you mean: unzip *.z$ip ... or unzip ¨$i¨ ... ?
<dupin> unop :sorry,my mistake
<ibleed> i remember there was a compression format that was going to be integrated into ubiquity that would give it the advantage of higher compression than the one it had previously used.  anyone know what that is ?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> it always says faild for me when using apt-get update.
<xkrchnav> Vlet thanks for that :) So maybe also my card is supported, isn't it?
<iclebyte> soundray, good idea. thanks
<jsh_> tech0007:, angasule: no, no direct rendering
<unop> azuk1, this is one whole command.    for i in *.zip; do unzip "$i"; done
<azuk1> oh.. sorry!.. misunderstood
<bigtimer121> in my partitions my /Dev/sda1 it is flagged (boot)
<azuk1> :D
<iclebyte> nothing.. =(
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to restore ubuntu to original installation settings?
<azuk1> yea
<Vlet> xkrchnav: looks like with tweaks, it might be
<tech0007> jsh_: so that's why..
<xkrchnav> Vlet there are photos
<unop> azuk1,  plus you didn't quote * as i said .. that really should have worked
<xkrchnav> Vlet http://4um.overclocking.cz/showthread.php?t=42270
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: do this: sudo apt-get install transmission transmission-cli
<angasule> jsh_: well, that means you don't have 3D acceleration, so compiz will be slow
<xkrchnav> Vlet but I'm not very familiar with tweaks
<mortena76876> Can`t find the "external amplifier" in the alsamixer. any suggestions?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> what will it do?
<IndyGunFreak> paule: its useless helping him, he's asking all these questions, and he's not even on the pc he needs help with, nor is he anywhere near it
<bigtimer121>  in my partitions my /Dev/sda1 it is flagged (boot) is it supposed to be flagged???
<arcsky> Ist hard to join windows active directory from ubuntu ?
<jsh_> angasule:, tech0007: it worked on gutsy.  Is there something I can do to turn this back on?
<tech0007> jsh_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installation_of_both_ATi_and_nVidia_Graphics_drivers
<[DR]TNT_Boom> btw can i get bash based irc client?
<lousygarua> [DR]TNT_Boom, yes
<soundray> bigtimer121: it doesn't make a difference if you're using grub for booting.
<unop> arcsky, slightly harder than joining a windows machine to AD. but not difficult
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how?
<jsh_> tech0007: thanks.  I'll take a look
<tmapj> could someone tell me what the difference is between KDE and ubuntu?
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: sudo is the comand to gain root rights temporarily, apt-get install is the command for installing applications and the following words are the names for a torrent client that can be run from the command line / terminal and its interface.
<azuk1> unop: http://pastebin.com/m23bbc8d0
<lousygarua> tmapj, ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop enviorment, kubuntu uses KDE
<bigtimer121> soundray: k, thanks
<arcsky> unop: can you recomand me a nice guide for it?
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: basically just the GUI.. Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses gnome.. google screenshots for Kubuntu and Ubuntu, and you'll see the difference
<lousygarua> tmapj, if in doubt, i suggest ubuntu
<azuk1> unop: and that repeated a few hundred times ofcoursse
<tech0007> tmapj: KDE is a desktop environment...ubuntu is a debian-based linux
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: output from dmesg: http://rafb.net/p/X5RhIa99.html
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: (cd drive problem)
<soundray> tmapj: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution. KDE is a desktop environment.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> ok thanks alot paule
<xkrchnav> spideyman booting from the CD :) I'm looking forward...
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: do this: sudo apt-get install irssi
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: yeah, i didn't think that sounded like an ubuntu prob
<tmapj> Hey but there are some programs that only work in KDE
<unop> azuk1, i bet you got the command wrong .. can you include that in the paste too?
<paule> [DR]TNT_Boom: IRCssi is a terminal based irc client
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: no there's not
<unop> arcsky, errm, hold on
<tmapj> there isn't?
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: drive would open when booting, but now ive tried to run k3b, it wont open
<soundray> tmapj: Ubuntu uses gnome as its desktop environment. All KDE applications work in gnome, too.
<tech0007> tmapj: can u elaborate?
<Super_Cat_Frog> [  273.480855] scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<hydrogen> I'll solve your problem
<hydrogen> use kde
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: no.. a kde program will work on gnome, and vice versa, provided you install all the required libraries(and synaptic will do that for you)
<hydrogen> you'll be happy
<paule> tmapj: you can get all the libraries to run KDE programs in gnome
<soundray> tmapj: if you still think you want KDE rather than gnome, look at kubuntu
<soundray> !kubuntu | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<IndyGunFreak> hydrogen: lol, you must be kidding.. i'd recommend staying as far away from KDE as possible
<tmapj> well im using xubuntu, does that make any difference?
<azuk1> unop: http://pastebin.com/m58f640e2
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how can i fix my network configurtion tho?
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: what is it you want to do?
<hydrogen> IndyGunFreak: yes, yes, we already know your not that correct
<tmapj> i just want my bluetooth mouse and headset to work
<tech0007> tmapj: kde apps will work in xubuntu, as long as you installed the required libs
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: that doesn't make any sense, i really don't know.
<IndyGunFreak> tech0007: for that matter, kde apps will work in fluxbuntu, if you install the required libs.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> dhcpcleint takes a long to work
<xkrchnav> spideyman but it is booting quite long :(
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: it doesn't. i know there was a problem with ubuntu's sata cd drive support in the beta, which i installed (upgraded to), but it hasn't gone away (didn't test under beta)
<soundray> tmapj: what specific KDE app do you need?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> anything network related takes a long to work
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: ok, why do you need a kde app to do that?
<tmapj> tech0007: are the req. libraries included in xubuntu?
<tmapj> i dont know
<tmapj> indygunfreak: i dont know im lost
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: point is, even if the drive didn't work under Ubuntu, you should be able to at least open the drive...
<tech0007> tmapj: if you do apt-get install [kdeapp], it will prompt you to install needed libs
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: you could disconnect the sata cable, and as long as the power cable is hooked up, you should be able to open the drive
<[DR]TNT_Boom> transmission-cli where is the torrent file?
<IndyGunFreak> tmapj: so you have no idea what it is you're tryign to do?
<crazyindian> i thought that the bluetooth drivers came preinstalled
<soundray> tmapj: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<unop> azuk1, hmm, strange. what does this return? ls -l *.zip
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: and for what its worth, my sata dvd drive works fine w/ hardy
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: its probably locked by k3b, then not unlocked as the device didn't respond
<tmapj> how do i get back to original installation settings? i think i screwed up the bluetooth settings file
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/96826 - bug from the beta, going to try irqpoll kernel argument
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96826 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty Beta does not recognise CD burner " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<azuk1> unop: if itś too much pain.. I could install winrar in wine... that works..
<IndyGunFreak> Super_Cat_Frog: i doubt it, but if you say so
<azuk1> unop: that ls -l *.zip gives a huge list of zip
<azuk1> s
<crazyindian> lol tmapj should have made a back up
<azuk1> :)
<soundray> tmapj: you'd have to reinstall from scratch. Do look at that help page furst.
<soundray> *first
 * soundray has thick fingers today
<tmapj> there's no way i can restore the original file?
<unop> azuk1, ok, paste a few lines from that.
<azuk1> unop: you want the chmod info?
<HSNews> how to disable eth0 or eth1? and how to recognize which network device on eth1 and eth0 ? I mean by Vendor
<funkyHat> tmapj, yeah there should be, try errrr sudo dpkg-reconfigure bluez-utils
<azuk1> unop : itś for all of them: -rwxrwxrwx
<tech0007> tmapj: try to reinstall bluetooth and use --purge in apt-get
<soundray> tmapj: some editors create a backup with ~ appended to the filename
<unop> azuk1, well, pretty much everything ls -l returns .. not just permissions
<azuk1> k
<funkyHat> tmapj, not sure if that is the right package or not
<soundray> tmapj: which file do you think you've messed up?
<azuk1> unop: http://pastebin.com/m5bba6e05
<HSNews> how to disable eth0 or eth1? and how to recognize which network device on eth1 and eth0 ? I mean by Vendor
<tmapj> the blue tooth settings file
<tmapj> @ soundray
<ubottu> tmapj: Error: "soundray" is not a valid command.
<dan> I've just switched to ubuntu, but i didnt think about my ipod. is there anyway to get my music onto it without itunes?
<soundray> tmapj: what's it called?
<subzero2000_> Sorry if this as discussed previously, but is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ off the air?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<HSNews> and how to edit GRUB menu?
<tmapj> im not sure what its called
<soundray> subzero2000_: yes, can't access it here, either
<tmapj> hold on ill take a look
<cousin_luigi> why has j2re1.4 been removed from hardy?
<subzero2000_> soundray: Thanks.
<HSNews> in 8.04 Startup Manager disabled
<soundray> tmapj: well, what did you do to edit it?
<tmapj> i accidentally typed some letters in and i dont know where i did it
<dan> does anyone here have an ipod working with linux?
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: coz there's sun-java6-jre? not sure
<soundray> tmapj: I see. You're the adventurous type.
<funkyHat> dan, by working with linux, do you mean being able to add/remove music etc. from linux, or with linux installed on it?
<unop> azuk1, try this. unzip \*.zip
<soundray> cousin_luigi: I wish I knew. It was the best way to get a Java applet in 64bit...
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: some applet I need doesn't work properly with that
<soundray> cousin_luigi: s/applet/plugin/
<dan> funkyHat, just managing my music on my ipod :) theres no itunes port for linux
<nelydajo> Does anyone know of a tool to manage (add/edit/delete/import) multiple (100s) of users in a school lab environment?
<tmapj> sudo cp /etc/default/bluetooth /etc/default/bluetooth_backup
<kaminski-ltsp-br> who can help me with a broadcom wireless card in 8.04?
<azuk1> unop: yes.. that worked.. thanks.. so you have to explain the locations a bit more :)
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: what applets if i may ask
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I'm going to try installing the old version
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: volano chat
<Lava> hello
<apicio> Thanks LjL, it worked ^_^
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: is it web-based?
<funkyHat> dan, in that case yes :) rhythmbox can manage any iPod (although I don't know about touch)
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: http://www.volano.com/chat.html
<tmapj> are there any apps that i can use to connect to my bluetooth mouse?
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: yes, gadgets don't work
<Lava> could someone tell me how to burn the iso for hardy heron to a blank cd in gutsy?
<dan> funkyHat, im not sure, but i think ipods only play .mp4, which itunes converted automatically, so im wondering how thats going to work out
<astronut> baklava-: any luck?
<soundray> cousin_luigi: remember the actual plugin is in a separate .deb
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: only with j2re1.4
<BasioDeJudas> does ubuntu work right out of the box?
<kaminski-ltsp-br> who can help me with a broadcom wireless card in 8.04?
<funkyHat> dan, no iPods support mp3 as well
<Girltalk> BasioDeJudas: that depends on a lot of things
<weaseal> lol depends on what you mean by work
<BasioDeJudas> wow...
<dan> funkyHat, and now i love being on linux just that much more haha!
<cousin_luigi> soundray: yes...
<|neko|> sorry, anyone here knows how to set static IP addresses and static DNS servers in Ubuntu???
<cousin_luigi> soundray: what do you mean?
<unop> azuk1, well, what is happening is with "unzip *.zip" the shell compiles a commmand like "unzip a.zip b.zip c.zip ..." which ultimately means unzip is trying to all the other files from a.zip
<dan> funkyHat, thanks for the hand!!
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: please let me know if you find a way to make gadgets work
<unop> azuk1, passing the wildcard as is to unzip forces unzip to do the globbing
<soundray> cousin_luigi: there is a package j2re1.4, and there is j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin -- you will want both.
<kaminski-ltsp-br> who can help me with a broadcom wireless card in 8.04?
<cousin_luigi> soundray: can't find those on hardy
<Lava> could someone tell me how to burn the iso for hardy heron to a blank cd in gutsy? i can't seem to chose how to burn it
<azuk1> unop: well thanks...
<BasioDeJudas> i mean if i choose a video player will it work right away?
<soundray> cousin_luigi: I know. You have to get them manually from archives.ubuntu.com
<gamerguy2k8> hmmmm today isnt my day
<erUSUL> Lava: right click on it chooose writte to cd
<funkyHat> dan, :) if you're using an iPod Classic or nano 3G you might have to do a tiny bit of fiddling to make it work, but only once, and all the older ones just work (also rhythmbox will transcode any ogg or other formats to mp3 if you put them on your iPod)
<Girltalk> Lava: in gutsy, literally, right click, and write to CD
<gamerguy2k8> my sound doesnt work in ubuntu but the wifi is fine, and the wifi doesnt work properly in suse but the sound works fine
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I didn't want to pollute my hardy installation with unofficial sw...
<Lava> erUSUL, Girltalk thanks, tried that, but it doesn't recognise the cd afterwards
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I guess there's a reason why it was removed
<Lava> says its blank
<soundray> cousin_luigi: I can understand that.
<dan> funkyHat, hmm, ive got the new ipod nano 4gb, ill try some songs and see how it goes
<BasioDeJudas> elive or ubuntu?
<the|Navigator> Hi.  I'm having an issue with the 8.04LTS upgrade...
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what a dongle is?
<soundray> cousin_luigi: have you tried gcjwebplugin ?
<ibleed> funkyHat, rhythmbox will convert other formats to a ipod playable format ?  is that by default ?
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I think I have...other problems arise
<the|Navigator> It's gone though the upgrade and got to the 'Distribution upgrade' larger dialog... but the dialog has nothing on, it's just completely grey
<cousin_luigi> soundray: textboxes don't work
<metrekare> hello
<Cygoku> Hi ppl, I still need help please !!
<unop> arcsky, http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba_&_Active_Directory
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: yup, java6-jre doesnt work w/ volano chat
<funkyHat> ibleed, yes, but only the copy it actually puts on the iPod, it leaves your music library alone
<dan> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<|neko|> forgive me if i repeat: anyone here knows how to set static IP addresses and static DNS servers in Ubuntu???
<tmapj> what is a dongle?
<kaminski-ltsp-br> who can help me with a broadcom wireless card in 8.04?
<the|Navigator> After the download and the install, the window called 'Distribution Upgrade'... At a guess it does something to do with changing settings, but it's just blank for me...
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: i just tested it, i know my java's working
<svl> A lot of shortcut key combinations like Mod4 (Super?) + L, Mod4 + E, Mod4 + F seem to be reserved by something, and assigning them under system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts is not having any effect. Where can I find out what's reserving them, and how can I undo that?
<soundray> cousin_luigi: yet another option is to get a 32bit firefox and the 32bit Sun Java plugin. Again, you'll be contaminating your system somewhat
<cousin_luigi> |neko|: id' do it manually
<ibleed> funkyHat, is that the only application you are aware of that does that ?  for ipod ?
<unop> arcsky, also, this as a supplement http://acd.ucar.edu/~fredrick/linux/samba3/
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I'm using 32bit hardy already
<tyrone> hey how can i find out what video card do I have from the terminal?
<snarkste1> I get up this morning and I have no sound..
<RelookNA> ? commands
<BasioDeJudas> ubuntu or elive?
<svl> (Mod4 being the windows key. This is on a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04)
<soundray> cousin_luigi: oh
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: i booted into the old kernel and it now works perfectly
<erUSUL> tyrone: lspci | grep -i vga
<metrekare> is there any program for ubuntu like microsoft frontpage? I mean a user friendly graphic interface web page editor?
<tyrone> thanks
<nelydajo> tmapj, a dongle is a device that connects to usb or serial port. Allows you to connect to other devices e.g bluetooth dongle, or used for software copy protection
<funkyHat> ibleed, I don't know, I expect gtkpod and amaroK do the same, banshee possibly does as well, but I don't think banshee works with classic/3g nano
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I can install jre5 or 6 but that applet I need doesn't work with those
<Super_Cat_Frog> IndyGunFreak: just thought i'd let you know
<snarkste1> I did the distro update last night to the newest version and I had sound this morning i dont, and I have no idea how to fix it.
<ibleed> thanks funkyHat i'll have to look into that
<dan> im pretty new to linux, so i torrented this pack of 500 ebooks with almost every book on unix, c++, networking, the works possible. what book should i read first to get the hang of this OS?
<soundray> cousin_luigi: you could install gutsy as a virtual machine and run firefox and jre1.4 inside that
<tmapj> ok thnx nelydajo
<User2005> ?
<Girltalk> dan: some of us write those kinds of books for a living.
<cousin_luigi> soundray: I guess I could, but it would be awful
<svl> metrekare: try kompozer (in the universe repository; this used to be nvu if you're on an older ubuntu)
<snarkste1> yah not smart to say that
<navetz> hey I am using KDE, does anyone know if KRandTray is good for dual screening?
<Cygoku> I ppl, I need to install a software with Synaptic, it's telling me to insert my Gutsy disc, but I don't have it, so I mounted the iso image ... But now it's always asking for the disc to be in the drive !! :( HELP !! :'(
<BasioDeJudas> who has used ubuntu 8.04 ?
<metrekare> svl: thanks, I'll try it
<Super_Cat_Frog> snarkste1: i torrented this ubuntu thing, and now i'm feeling guilty
<funkyHat> BasioDeJudas, I'm using 8.04
<snarkste1> i installed it
<soundray> cousin_luigi: it's the best idea so far, though ;)
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: hey volano chat applet just popped up on my screen.
<dan> Girltalk, haha well i dont know about writing them, i just wanna know which book i should start off with ;)
<paule> BasioDeJudas: many people, including me, i hope not everyone answers -> Spam
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: so i guess my java6 can work with it!
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: try closing it from the close gadget
<[DR]TNT_Boom> guys how do i mount my disks?
<BasioDeJudas> what is spam?
<Pici> !anyone | BasioDeJudas
<[DR]TNT_Boom> it says cannot cd to /target
<ubottu> BasioDeJudas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Super_Cat_Frog> i like cheese
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to run some commands at startup?
<snarkste1> oh lord
<Super_Cat_Frog> cheese likes me
<Super_Cat_Frog> lets all go and have cheese for tea
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: u mean w/ the x at the upper right of the chat box?
<Pici> !offtopic | Super_Cat_Frog
<ubottu> Super_Cat_Frog: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: yes
<User2005> Yea tell me too...
<Super_Cat_Frog> Pici: are you trying to say that cheese is offtopic?
<Pici> Super_Cat_Frog: I am.
<SitUbuntuSit> Cygoku, open system > administration > software sources and make sure that the cd is disabled as a repo
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: just did, it does take a while to close
<rama_su> Anyone heard of that open source software that lets you connect to any machine on the local network like it was all on a local switch right there at your computer?
<Super_Cat_Frog> Pici: you are a bad person and should feel bad.
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: did it close?
<tech0007> yup...after a few tries
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: interesting, let me have a try
<paule> BasioDeJudas: SPAM is unwanted and unnecessary information that stops you from reading the important stuff. What did you want to ask about 8.04?
<jorg1> hi there
<bigtimer121> "An automatic file system check (fsck) of the root filesystem failed. A manuel fsck must be performed then the system should be restarted. The fsck should be performed in maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounted in read-only mode. i have now idea what this means. it was caused by a "routine check of drives /dev/sda1"
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: this is why i hate java-based apps, they're too damn slow
<Super_Cat_Frog> tech0007: they dont have to be, just some people insist on making them slow
<andre_d> Why is it that I need to create a symlink to libjavaplugin_oji.so in my ~/.mozilla/plugin directory in order for Java to work in Firefox, even though the sun-java6-plugin package is installed?
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: can u check if you're java install'n is working by going to this site http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how do i start sshd?
<jorg1> does somebody could help me installing a program, i got a message error
<BasioDeJudas> my real question is should i use Ubuntu and not elive...i am new to this linux stuff and i want to get into a new OS instead of MS
<Girltalk> jorg1: you'll have to be more specific than that
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: I'm using openjdk
<tech0007> BasioDeJudas: i think u should ask yourself first if u can be patient w/ linux..hehe
<cousin_luigi> I'll try again with jre6
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: what do you use your computer for?
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: oh ok, cause i juse sun-java6, dont know if that's the case
<bazhang> BasioDeJudas: here is a huge support community; elive is fine, but not as large a community
<IanFHood|suppert> I have Hardy server, with LAMP, plus desktop: how do I give permissions so I can use Gedit to modify etc/apache.conf (and others)... I need to add a virtualhost with rewrite to proxy an app on 8080
<bigtimer121>  "An automatic file system check (fsck) of the root filesystem failed. A manuel fsck must be performed then the system should be restarted. The fsck should be performed in maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounted in read-only mode. i have now idea what this means. it was caused by a "routine check of drives /dev/sda1" can anyone help me???
<paule> BasioDeJudas: I installed 8.04 without any problems, it was really straight forward and easy. I think it really is a leap from the last version I tried
<cmdbbq> mmy university uses a windows (pptp) VPN for on campus wireless access, I have configured linux-pptp as they recomend on the tech support website, and am unable to connect the problem appears to be that while I have indicated it should refuse EAP, it is not actively refused, just ignored
<BasioDeJudas> surfing the net, writing papers, a little gaming, checking emails, ...i am not a programmer , i do not do net works .... average use.
<tech0007> BasioDeJudas: i'm glad hardy didnt give u a hard time...
<SaLoMoN> hey bigtimer121 if you're repeating yourself all the time, please remove my name from that (manuel)
<jorg1> sorry, girltalk
<Pupen1> How do you do "cat blah >> /root/blah", when the /root/blah requires root access? without starting a shell as root.
<SaLoMoN> i'm gettin highlighted
<weaseal> bigtimer121, something very bad happened to your disk and now you have to manually run fsck
<Pici> Pupen1: cat blah | sudo tee /root/blah
<jorg1> girltalk, i was trying to install limewire
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: id use ubuntu hardy, it will be a fairly easy transition once you learn the ubuntu way of doing things(which is what we here in the channel will help you with)
<ibleed> BasioDeJudas, ubuntu would work and is pretty easy to use it the majority of the people here dislike windows for all the right reasons
<bazhang> BasioDeJudas: you can always install the enlightenment wm on ubuntu you know
<dan> anyone know the command to open up a port?
<funkyHat> [DR]TNT_Boom, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<bigtimer121> weaseal: how do i do that manually, or should i just reinstall ubuntu on my comp
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: why would he do that?..lol
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: well he wanted elive ;]
<[DR]TNT_Boom> funkyhat its the client or the server?
<BasioDeJudas> Oh really bazhang is that possible
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: oh thats right, i forgot elive uses enlightment
<bazhang> BasioDeJudas: sure it is very easy to do
<funkyHat> [DR]TNT_Boom, that is for the server, if you want to start a client just use the command ssh
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: of course its possible
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: try typing in the boxes
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: textboxes I mean
<weaseal> bigtimer121, i dunno how to do it manually on linux...i haven't had that problem yet in linux. try googling for the terms 'manual fsck ubuntu'
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: yeah...ok
<BasioDeJudas> yes very easy for you all i must say... ;)
<bigtimer121> cky: how do i manually run fsck??
<weaseal> but if you don't have asnything important on your drive yeah you could just reinstall ubuntu and save yourself a strain
<viniciolindo> ﻿hi, i have a big problem with my laptop about suspend/hibernate my laptop is an asus a7v with ati x700 and pentium M, my ubuntu is hardy: when i go in sleep mode i cannot wake up my computer..somebody can help me?
<hwilde> !fsck | bigtimer121
<ubottu> bigtimer121: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: its easy, and if you decide you want it, all you have to do is either google, or ask here, and someone will tell you
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i lost the command for the torrent client??
<bazhang> BasioDeJudas: you can install xfce, kde, enlightenment, fluxbox, and many others on ubuntu--and still be supported here
<weaseal> bigtimer121, that error is typically caused by either a bad disk, or you shut the computer down when it was busy, perhaps your power went out, etc
<BasioDeJudas> thanks :)
<cousin_luigi> tech0007: anyway the chat site I'm interested in uses an older version of the volano chat, so it still has those pesky problems:/
<cousin_luigi> I think I will install j2re1.4 manually
<Zelta[Skole]> oh hey, they finally closed #ubuntu-release-party
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how do i mount my hard disks?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> Oo
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: but i would give the basic ubuntu desktop a chance before using enlightment, you'll probably find you like it.
<HSNews> PEOPLE, how I can to know which name of eth0 and eth1?
<bobbob1016> I'm experiencing random lockups, some people on the forums are saying that after upgrading to kernel 2.6.25, or the realtime, they don't have the lockups anymore.  Can anyone point me to a tutorial/how-to to get 2.6.25 installed?  I got a how-to for the realtime kernel, but that is from the repos, and I'd prefer the normal (monolithic?) kernel to the realtime one.
<angelo> #ubuntu-it
<andre_d> Why do I need to create a symlink to the java plugin file from my ~/.mozilla/plugin directory in order for java to work in Firefox, even though the sun-java6-plugin package is installed? Is that a known bug?
<dan> anyone know the command to open up a port?
<Zelta[Skole]> HSNews: Laptop?
<Girltalk> bigtimer121: in my experience, file system errors that spontaneous and severe are of a physical nature.
<tech0007> cousin_luigi: uhuh, wonder why its not workin on your box, if u can run other java-based websites, volano chat shld do just fine
<BasioDeJudas> IndyGunFreak this is true...
<Andeh> Hi. What part of xorg.conf has the default screen refresh rate? Kt
<david_-_-> how do i install adobe shockwave player?
<Andeh> It works when I log in but its too fast on the login screen and makes everything blurry
<gNewPower> hi, I just installed the new Ubuntu 8.04 and my xmms is gone. which application best replaces it?
<Zelta[Skole]> david_-_-: flashplugin-nonfree
<SitUbuntuSit> david_-_-, there is no inux shocwave, just flash
<Agrajag> Zelta[Skole]: that's not shockwave. david_-_-: There's no shockwave player for linux
<SitUbuntuSit> *linux
<HSNews> Zelta[Skole], PC
<Zelta[Skole]> Agrajag: It's the next best thing ;)
<david_-_-> agrajagah ok thank you..
<Zelta[Skole]> HSNews: It depends on your hardware
<moshe1234> i'm just updated my ubuntu , and now I'm unable to use the keyboard in gnome.. in gdm/console I can.. what can I do?
<HSNews> Zelta[Skole], I mean by shell
<SitUbuntuSit> Zelta[Skole], if you must have it, you can use wine to install safari or ie6
<HSNews> in console
<HappyHater> what should I use to share media with my xbox360?
<Prez00> so, any of the bug updates made it into hardy repositories yet?
<dan> HappyHater, ps3 for life :P
<SitUbuntuSit> oops, i meant david_-_-
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: just download a live CD, boot it, and see how you like it, you dont' have to install it to try it
<IanFHood> how do I change permissions so I can use Gedit to modify etc/apache.conf? I added my username to sudoers but that didn't work - I have Hardy server, with LAMP, plus desktop
<HSNews> And why in Ubuntu 8.04 'Startup Manager' disappear?
<moshe1234> i'm a bit stuck, since I can not use the browser to google or something..
<BasioDeJudas> Ok
<dan> HappyHater, picked up gta4 yet?
<BasioDeJudas> thanks IndyGunFreak
<HappyHater> downloaded it :P
<moshe1234> somebody?
<IndyGunFreak> BasioDeJudas: one other word of advice, stick w/ 32bit.. don't mess w/ 64bit right now.., stay with the iso's that have "i386" after the name.
<thebitgu1u> Does anyone know what cairo-glitz.h is part of?
<BasioDeJudas> ok
<jonalv> Okey I am trying to upgrade (I am on 6.10) and I get this message: "Failed to fetch http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntuopengl/./Packages.gz 302 Moved Temporarily" anyon know anything about that?
<david_-_-> SitUbuntuSit: lol ah when i tried to use 32bit firefox it wont establish a connection. not in wine anyways im on 64 bit hardy .
<moshe1234> I can't use the browser to google an answer even...
<kli> selam
<kli> türk varmı
<cras> oi
<IndyGunFreak> moshe1234: have you tried an alternate browser?
<Fogel1497> ﻿Hi i am using ubuntu linux hardy. When I try to install a theme i get an error saying "Firefox could not install the file at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/downloads/file/27297/aero_silver_fox_-1.0.2-fx.jar     Because: unexpected installation error. Review the error console log for more details. -203
<viniciolindo> ﻿ ﻿hi, i have a big problem with my laptop about suspend/hibernate my laptop is an asus a7v with ati x700 and pentium M, my ubuntu is hardy: when i go in sleep mode i cannot wake up my computer..somebody can help me?
<moshe1234> IndyGunFreak it doesn't work in any application in gnome
<IndyGunFreak> moshe1234: what doesn't, no web browser?. or your internet connection
<Fogel1497> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<andre_d> No alternatives for xulrunner-addons-javaplugin.so.
<andre_d> WTF?
<moshe1234> IndyGunFreak no no.. I've just upgraded to newest ubuntu, and I can not type anything in the xwindows in gnome, I use the console now
<weaseal> bigtimer121, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618873
<IndyGunFreak> moshe1234: i see.
<irc__> Can someone tell me what is so great about unbuntu ?
<jonalv> Okey I am trying to upgrade (I am on 6.10) and I get this message: "Failed to fetch http://giss.tv/~vale/ubuntuopengl/./Packages.gz 302 Moved Temporarily" anyone know anything about that?
<IndyGunFreak> irc__: its not windows
<moshe1234> so any ideas?
<jonalv> irc__: Normally it jsut works. Not for me right now though... :)
<irc__> Sorry to hear that.
<svl> A lot of shortcut key combinations like Mod4 (Super? the windows key, in any case) + L, Mod4 + E, Mod4 + F seem to be reserved by something, and assigning them under system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts is not having any effect (the assigned action is not performed). These actions do work when I assign them to an 'unreserved' combo like Mod4+R (after disabling compiz). Where can I...
<svl> ...find out what's reserving them, and how can I undo that?
<irc__> I just don't understand what's great about it.
<david_-_-_> SitUbuntuSit: so wouldnt ie6 do same thing not stablish connection? like 32 bit firefox does in wine with my 64 bit hardy.
<IndyGunFreak> jonalv: i'd say it rarely just works.. it always requires some configuring/tweaking..
<jonalv> irc__: What I think is best about it is aptitude. Ever tried yum? :/
<manifest_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Input/output error
<manifest_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<manifest_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<manifest_> then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<manifest_> important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
<FloodBot2> manifest_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IndyGunFreak> irc__: then it would proably be a waste of time for you to download it... people who use linux, have reasons.
<manifest_> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<black_ubuntu> hi guys
<SitUbuntuSit> david_-_-, I'm not sure. you could try it out and see. ie4linux is the name of the program.
<Zelta[Skole]> hi
<black_ubuntu> who has 8.04? )
<manifest_> whats the problem in that case
<moshe1234> the problem is that I can not use the keyboard in gnome
<drivetrax> like, I've been reading.. and ATI don't officially support 9600 under Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> manifest_: i don't think it got all pasted because floodbot kicked you, use common sense and pastebin it.
<irc__> IndyGunFreak:  I've used linux for a long time now.  Just didn't see any difference with Ubuntu, other than it's a little easier for others to use.
<Zelta[Skole]> black_ubuntu: Most people in here have upgraded to Hardy Heron
<fiyawerx> hm, anyone know how i could burn a ppt to a dvd?
<Fogel1497> @irc___: Its extremely secure and i like all the free applications. I have the GIMPshop "hack" installed and it basically is photoshop for free. I can't get viruses, and everything simply works. Although everything can be a bitch to install
<ubottu> Fogel1497: Error: "irc___:" is not a valid command.
<paule> irc__: for example installing programs is really easy and fast
<irc__> I'm debating if I want to go back to it, though
<black_ubuntu> -Zelta[Skole]- black_ubuntu: Most people in here have upgraded to Hardy Heron \\\ and there is no bugs?
<drivetrax> cute.. gimpshop
<irc__> I just reformatted my hdd.
<david_-_-_> ok for some reason my net speed is real high but right now it is really working slow for some reason. how do i fix this?
<irc__> I'm currently running xp pro
<IndyGunFreak> irc__: well, if you're an experienced user, then only you can decide if you like ubuntu.. its really geared more towards new people.
<fr500> david_-_-call ur isp :p
<manifest_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Input/output error
<manifest_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<manifest_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<manifest_> then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<drivetrax> irc__,  sacreledge
<manifest_> important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
<FloodBot2> manifest_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manifest_> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<IndyGunFreak> manifest_: are you retarded?..
<Zelta[Skole]> black_ubuntu: There are bugs, to be sure; but it should work perfectly if Feisty Fawn worked perfectly
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, be nice
<drivetrax> manifest_,  destiny?
<IndyGunFreak> ompaul: lol, thas the second time in less than 2min floodbot has had to kick him
<ompaul> IndyGunFreak, ahh
<manifest_> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Input/output error
<manifest_> NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | manifest_
<ubottu> manifest_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<irc__> I can do almost everything with andLinux that I can with ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> for cryin out loud
<ompaul> manifest_, paste a large block again and I am going to ban you
<manifest_> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<cramen> hello giggers!!!
<landiver> hi)
<IndyGunFreak> irc__: then stick w/ andlinux, nobody says you have to switch
<irc__> and also less space.
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8989/
<irc__> I didn't say that.
<NeoGeo64> I have a strange problem.  I cannot access my other workspace.  It is grayed out.  How can I fix this?
<cramen> who is from russia?
<manifest_> thats the problem when mounting C:
<irc__> I'm just stating my opinions
<david_-_-_> manifest_: can u start pasting your outposts here please http://pastebin.ca/
<moshe1234> the problem is that I can not use the keyboard in gnome
<Fogel1497> im using ubuntu cause this is my first linux distro
<moshe1234> through in gdm I have
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: got it. Pretty easy fix actually. FF3 looks for plugins in /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ but Gutsy creates them in /usr/lib/firefox/addons.   So you just copy them from the latter to the former and everything works a treat. Thanks for the help.
<drivetrax> icr , eh.. keep xp in a closet
<ibleed> irc__, since you've decided that windows is the solution to your problems you probably dont need us :)  most of us here avoid windows for all the right reasons :)
<ompaul> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<david_-_-_> manifest_: then give the link to the room.
<Zelta[Skole]> irc__: This is a channel for ubuntu support, not stating your opinions
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: ah, ok.. good
<NeoGeo64> I have a strange problem.  I cannot access my other workspace.  It is grayed out.  How can I fix this?
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8989/
<Fogel1497> can someone help me out installing themes with firefox?
<pygmymath>  thats weird heh
<irc__> I don't give a fuck
<drivetrax> hahaha
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Zelta[Skole]> :D
<pygmymath> "pwned"
<drivetrax> hahaha
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Fogel1497> Has anyone sucessfully installed themes in firefox?
<david_-_-_> Fogel1497: what type of themes are you trying to install?
<landiver> what's the problem with firefox???)))
<moshe1234> I'm stuck in console mode...
<moshe1234> i don't have keyboard in gnome
<Zelta[Skole]> Fogel1497: Visit #firefox on irc.mozilla.org for Firefox help
<Fogel1497> Just a standard theme for firefox. I get an error whenever I go to install a theme.
<moshe1234> any idea how to fix it?
<drivetrax> rippped out FireFox..
<Fogel1497> I went, theres no one there. I've been in there 3 times.
<bigtimer121> nothing has worked so far. still starts up and tries to do the "routine check of drivers /dev/sda1"
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why my other desktop space is greyed out?  When I click on it nothing happens
<drivetrax> got seamonkies
<Fogel1497> the morning, an hour ago, and now. theres no active people in there
<ibleed> i looked at some screenshots for enlightenment, specifically elive, but i am wondering if i can get the same desktop effects if i ran enlightenment on ubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> Nice tip from ubotu about our short and ugly bretheren
<Zelta[Skole]> Fogel1497: Did you download a theme (.xpi) file from addons.mozilla.org?
<Zelta[Skole]> And did it prompt you to install it?
 * chalcedony smiles
<Fogel1497> yeeees i did
<bazhang> ibleed: with some tweaking sure
<chalcedony> where for hardy support?  a friend asked
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8989/  help anyone? that message comes when i try to mount my disks
<Fogel1497> i never got prompted to install it
<bazhang> chalcedony: here
<Zelta[Skole]> Fogel1497: Did you click "Add to Firefox"
<chalcedony> thought there was some other chan
<ibleed> Fogel1497, some themes are not compatible with firefox 3b5
<chalcedony> bazhang: ty
<Fogel1497> im using firefox2
<jonalv> where can I find people who knows anything about ubuntu update servers?
<NeoGeo64> I have a strange problem.  I cannot access my other workspace.  It is grayed out...
<Fogel1497> ﻿i get an error saying "Firefox could not install the file at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/downloads/file/27297/aero_silver_fox_-1.0.2-fx.jar     Because: unexpected installation error. Review the error console log for more details. -203
<bazhang> chalcedony: there was before final release; now we are all in here
<bigtimer121> cky: when i start up my computer it starts a "routine check of drivers : /Dev/sda1" you know of this???
<Zelta[Skole]> jonalv: #ubuntu-server
<AfroRowan> heey
<Zelta[Skole]> Fogel1497: Review the error console log for more details.
<Fogel1497> For the guy with the workspace problem try right clicking the workspace and go to properties and make 3 workspaces. then see if you can use either of your other two
<Fogel1497> how do i access the error console log
<ibleed> bazhang, so it the environment itself that is the engine for the desktop effects?  i was hoping you'd undertand that if i tried enlightment on ubuntu that i didn't care for compiz stuff
<ChaosTh_ory^> How do you save the changes you made to bash from Terminal?
<DexterF> !cd
<ubottu> Factoid cd not found
<GhotiPhud> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<kohnrad1982> How do I remove the firefox beta from the new ubuntu so I can go back to the current release version?  This new firefox keeps locking up on me while I had no problems at all before hand.
<bazhang> ibleed: let me check something hang on a sec
<ibleed> thanks bazhang
<Fogel1497> Kohrad go to system > adminastration >synaptic package manager
<m3ltd0wn123> Is there a way I can send a window to the currently logged in user on my ubuntu box from ssh?
<ibleed> kohnrad1982, sudo apt-get remove firefox-3 ; sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<Fogel1497> or that
<Fogel1497> that works too and is probably quicker :-D
<bigtimer121> IndyGunFreak: when i start up my computer it starts a "routine check of drivers : /Dev/sda1" what do you know of this???
<kohnrad1982> ok, thanks. im trying to make myself use the command line so I'll go that route
<Scunizi> Hardy Weirdness.. On boot at the login prompt my numeric keypad built into my keyboard works fine.  After the gui initializes it doesn't work in the gui, terminal but does if I go to ctrl+alt+f2. Any ideas why or a possible fix?  I use it all the time and feel crippled without it.
<m3ltd0wn123> Can I send a message to the x-windows logged in user from ssh?
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: does it freeze up on that check?
<DexterF> what kernel does 8.04 come with?
<tawd> dexterf, 2.6.24-16
<Zloog> 2.6.24-16
<mitch_> bsr
<bigtimer121> runs a check and tells me "an automatic file system check (Fsck) of the root filesystem failed. A manuel fsck  must be performed, then the system restarted. the fsck should be performed in a maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounted in read-only mode"
<tom`> Hi all, I have Hardy on my laptop, sound works fine until I suspend, when I resume the sound doesn't work anymore. No error messages, just silence
<bullgard1> DexterF: Do 'uname -v'
<tom`> Any ideas? Where do you look for pulseaudio problems?
<DexterF> bullgard1: what for?
<hardywireless> hello all
<DexterF> tawd: thanks
<hardywireless> friendly people
<tawd> dexterf, np
<hardywireless> i wonder , is there an small bug in the wireless and hardy?
<kohnrad1982> ok, got firefox 3 removed and am currently downloading firefox 2.  thanks again for the help
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: runs a check and tells me "an automatic file system check (Fsck) of the root filesystem failed. A manuel fsck  must be performed, then the system restarted. the fsck should be performed in a maintenance mode with the root filesystem mounted in read-only mode"
<slashzul> does Ubuntu have sessions like solaris containers?
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: so you need to run a manual fsck, according to that
<hardywireless> gnome has sessions
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html ibleed this is for gutsy; e16 is in hardy repos
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: how do i do that
<hardywireless> but i dont know if that is what you are talking about
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: not really sure.
<hardywireless> any wireless goeroes?
<bullgard1> DexterF: err! Do uname -r
<IndyGunFreak> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: should i just reinstall ubuntu??
<MR-REznOr> hey i just installed 8.04 on my laptop and wireless just plain doesnt work. my wireless is  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02). i checked all sorts of forums, tried downgrading network-manager, then re upgrading and i tried wicd but nothing seems to work. somewhere i read someone got it working with an older kernel, could that be the issue and if so can someone point me to a good place to learn to do that?
<bigtimer121> Indygunfreak: or won't that fix the problem
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: look at what ubotu just said.
<tawd> hardywireless, i can't find a driver for my Realtek 8187 ...  :(
<hardywireless> rt2500usb , i get bad performance out of this card, as in reach and speed, who knows about this little problem?
<tawd> only wires for me
<ibleed> thank you bazhang.  i was pretty sure it was in the repos.  i guess my main concern was trying out enlightenment and getting the same e17/e16 desktop effects that i saw on the elive video, i did not want to carry over the compiz desktop effects, i wanted to check out new ones.  thank you for trying to help though
<flaco> why is a pain in the ass configure a second monitor in ubuntu :(
<DexterF> bullgard1: that would give me the kernel version of the running kernel. that wasn't my questiuon, just for the protocol but solved anyway.
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: i did what ubotu said, and it didn't do anything. just restarted my computer through a command in a terminal.
<hardywireless> realtek 8187 = ?
<tawd> ?
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: well, according to that, it will force a system check when it restarts.. did it do that?
<slashzul> is there an NX equivalent on ubuntu?
<DJones> hardywireless: There is a bug listed here, doesn't look like its been fixed in the current kernel, but this link may help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/190515
<bazhang> ibleed: to get e17 in hardy may require similar steps as in that link--e16 is just a bit less zen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190515 in linux "[Hardy] Low bandwidth with rt2400 / rt2500 drivers" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: no, just restarts it to the "routine check drivers"
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: have no clue what your problem is.. sorry
<bigtimer121> k
<LifeEscalade> hi all
<w00t> hi, I upgraded to 8.04 from gutsy, and everything seemed to go smooth, until I reboot. I can't boot into the (default) 2.6.24-16 kernel listed in grub, and instead have to fallback to 2.6.22-13 to get things working.. is there any known issues with this?
<bazhang> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/ MR-REznOr have you seen this
<w00t> the actual message I get is something along the lines of "kernel panic: not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)"
<soundray> slashzul: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<AfroRowan> hey
<AfroRowan> i have a problem
<mrx_> how to make a boot image on a USB flash drive from a copy of CD ?
<LifeEscalade> im having trouble with the 8.04 LTS install, can anyone help?
<MR-REznOr> bazhang : nope, will read it now, thanks a million :)
<tawd> w00t, boot into recovery mode and secect the third option (i think it's something like reconfigure xserver) then boot normally
<tawd> w00t, nevermind then.  just read your second message
<AfroRowan> im resizing my partitions with gparted and i need to get my unallocated space to my ext3 partition... heres the screenshot:  http://i29.tinypic.com/154vqti.png
<pygmymath> LifeEscalade: Not without knowing the problem
<w00t> tawd, :)
<Swordsman> hey
<soundray> w00t: I think the installation of the kernel package was incomplete. You need to find out the exact name and run 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.24-16-whatever'
<laeg> !nic
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Swordsman> my sister wants a guide for people who're just starting out with ubuntu, is there anything like that?
<w00t> soundray, I'll give it a go now :)
<DJones> hardywireless: This command seems to help some people, although I replaced my wireless card because I had a spare -> sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M You may need to change wlan0 to ra0 which is what my rt2500 card was detected as
<LifeEscalade> pygmymath: i got the server lts downloaded, checked md5 and matched, but when i go to install it wont load installer components from the iso burn
<bazhang> hang on a sec Swordsman
<laeg> do i need to do anything to my nic card? i can connect to the internet
<soundray> !faq | Swordsman, this is a good place to start
<ubottu> Swordsman, this is a good place to start: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Blackdoggy> I've installed vsftpd, when I connect to my serv and want to change files in /var/www, I get 'Permission denied', how can I give myself permission?
<svl> once more, hoping someone knows: something is preventing the use of win-L, win-F e.a. for assigning to actions in the system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts dialog. (They get assigned, but have no effect.) Does _anyone_ know how/where I can make this work? (Undo the current assignment for these shortcuts.)
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training Swordsman
<hardywireless> ok thanks , i will look into that
<Swordsman> alright, thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> Swordsman: this might also help...  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<LifeEscalade> pygmymath: it keeps failing to copy a file from the cd, but its burned properly =\
<Swordsman> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<paco__> ma per ubuntu in italiano?
<DJones> !it | paco__
<Swordsman> oh
<ubottu> paco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<svl> (Also: Am I somehow not giving essential information for my question to be answered, or is no response to me merely a case of no one knowing?)
<w00t> soundray, http://rafb.net/p/GiG1Ox15.html -- any ideas if that's good or bad? ;)
<JenFraggle> my partition manager doesn't let me do anything with any of the partitions.  I want to delete a partition
<Intangir> well im upgrading!
<Intangir> to .. heron
<h00k> JenFraggle: you have to unmount them before you can delete a partition
<DJones> JenFraggle: Is the partition mounted? Normally if its mounted, you can't make changes
<T3T4> i just got a technician to configure my internet connection in ubuntu 7.10, now i am running the updater and i saw that i can upgrade to ubuntu 8.04, will the update process erase the internet configuration?
<soundray> w00t: nothing untoward in there. But you'll only know for sure once you've rebooted...
<Sherry345> can u read me?
<Sherry345> sir when i start my ubuntu it goes to busybox
<Sherry345> what to do plz tell me
<JenFraggle> thanks.  i'm trying to delete vista
<soundray> T3T4: no. Still, have a backup so you can go back if need be.
<w00t> soundray, let's give it a go then. be back soon (hopefully sucessfully ;p)
<Intangir> Sherry345: i heard someone else saying they had that problem on nforce3 motherboards?
<bicz> hi, i'v a little problem with bluetooth.. the transfer from my pc to my phone work.. but from my phone to my pc no.. any ideas?=
<DJones> JenFraggle: Be careful doing that, if Vista is on your first partition, deleting it could also delete the mbr and you may need to reinstall grub
<Sherry345> no last night it was ok but tonigh just i opened my pc it shows like press esp key to see menu
<T3T4> another question, is the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 worth it?
<Sherry345> and then i stat generic sort of something
<Sherry345> i have 8.4 LTs
<Scunizi> anyone have their wacom tablet working after the upgrade?
<h00k> !LTS | T3T4
<ubottu> T3T4: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<genie> Pidgin freeze  in 8.04 any body face same problem?!
<Sherry345> no i dont have n force
<IndyGunFreak> !wacom | Scunizi
<ubottu> Factoid wacom not found
<T3T4> nice
<slashzul> thanks! FreeNX is exactly what Im looking for!
<JenFraggle> DJones: I've got triple boot, gutsy, xp and vista.  I did the recovery partition for xp thinking that it would wipe everything but all it has done is put xp back to it's initial state and stopped me from loading vista.  vista is still installed on it's partition
<Sherry345> no it do not get freezez
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i thought wacom tablets had a trigger..
<crash91> I have a problem with emerald, it is working but i am unable to see any themes in the window let alone install some.
<Scunizi> IndyGunFreak: it was working on gutsy but broke on the upgrade.. I also lost my numeric keypad on my keyboard  :(
<IndyGunFreak> Scunizi: no clue, sorry
<LifeEscalade> im getting Failed to copy file from cd-rom on the 8.04 server install iso... md5 checked and matched, can anyone help?
<Sherry345> when i start my pc it goes to busybox
<DJones> JenFraggle: ok, just thought it was worth mentioning, I don't use vista/xp so can't suggest anything on that
<Sherry345> how to load ubuntu i dont even know commands i am a vista user
<Sherry345> :(
<JenFraggle> DJones: I am going to do a fresh install of hardy after I get shot of vista
<laeg> do i need to do anything to my nic card to improve it? i can connect to the internet
<crash91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772650 is the thread if anyone can help me.
<JenFraggle> I don't like upgrading, fresh installs are cleaner and I always have a separate home partition.
<DeviantMIND> i got awn manger yesterday but whenever i open it i get an error
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to change a bunch of images from tif to gif or jpg?  I thought GIMP had some comman dline tool that would do it
<Sherry345> can anyone tell me how to load ubuntu from busybox
<Sherry345> :(
<soundray> JenFraggle: you could leave the hard disk preparation to the installer -- no need to fiddle with partitions beforehand
<h00k> DeviantMIND: AWN is still in beta phase, it isn't complete yet
<w00t> soundray, no luck, unfortunately
<soundray> Sherry345: when it enters busybox, there should be some sort of error or explanation
<JenFraggle> soundray: ok, thanks
<soundray> w00t: still panicking?
<Sherry345> no there is not error
<w00t> yeah, same message
<h00k> DeviantMIND:etting? what error are you g
<bullgard1> My GNOME terminal does render the GNOME terminal font letters with fixed width. How can I change that to variable-width?
<NeoGeo64> I have a strange problem.  I cannot access my other workspace.  It is grayed out...
<Sherry345> it is: debian123BLAH BLAhubuntu
<NeoGeo64> I have a strange problem.  I cannot access my other workspace.  It is grayed out.  How can I fix this?
<m3ltd0wn123> Can I send a message to the x-windows logged in user from ssh?
<jaffarkelshac> is any anyway to fix my invisible trashbin?
<soundray> w00t: perhaps the new kernel is incompatible with your system. Have you ever tried booting hardy from a Desktop CD?
<crash91> I have a problem with emerald, it is working but i am unable to see any themes in the window let alone install some. could someone please help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772650
<ubud> what program is microsoft viso equivalent?
<DeviantMIND> hook awn manager closed unexpectedly
<LifeEscalade> I keep getting a failed to copy file from cd error while trying to install the ubuntu server iso... checked md5 sums and they matched and burned on low and high speeds... can anyone help?
<crash91> ubud: OpenOffice.org Draw
<Sherry345> soundray: can u tell me how to load ubuntu :(
<soundray> jaffarkelshac: right-click the panel and select Add to Panel. You want the Deleted Items applet
<JasonWoof> any idea why textboxes in epiphany can't keep up with my typing anymore?
<noutzinho> anyone for twinview configuration ?
<h00k> DeviantMIND: run it from a terminal and see if it shows anything in the terminal after it crashes
<jaffarkelshac> my problem is, no matter how many times i add it, it does not show up soundray
<NeoGeo64> I have a strange problem.  I cannot access my other workspace.  It is grayed out.  How can I fix this?
<DeviantMIND> hook how do i do that?
<genie> join #Debian
<highshadow> anyone successfully use wine to play world of warcraft.  i get a fatal error when i try
<LifeEscalade> I keep getting a failed to copy file from cd error while trying to install the ubuntu server iso... checked md5 sums and they matched and burned on low and high speeds... can anyone help?
<crash91> DeviantMIND: sudo awn-manager &
<en0x> omg
<h00k> DeviantMIND: open a terminal and type 'avant-window-navigator
<Sherry345> NeoGeo64 if u are using compiz fusion then u can solve it enable atleast one option like desktop cube
<en0x> who da fuck came up with ubuntu and NO ALSACONF
<en0x> omg
<h00k> DeviantMIND: do what crash91 said.
<adelejjeh> hey guyz anyone knows how to configure a graphic card?
<jaffarkelshac> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<IndyGunFreak> !language | en0x
<ubottu> en0x: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noutzinho> virtualbox rulez
<dimitree> How can i display the Language Layout change icon on ubuntu when having two imput languages ?
<soundray> Sherry345: it's too bad that there doesn't seem to be a clue as to why it starts busybox rather than Ubuntu.
<Netham45> :(
<en0x> well why there is no alsaconf in ubuntu
<en0x> :S
<pygmymath>  noutzinho: its not bad certainly
<Netham45> Ubuntu-release-party is closed. :(
<soundray> Sherry345: have you tried booting from a CD?
<adelejjeh>  hey guyz anyone knows how to configure a graphic card?
<IndyGunFreak> en0x: there is alsaconf.. why don't you state what your problem is
<noutzinho> Twinview for dualscreen ?
<JuAnXT> Salut
<en0x> well my soundcard is not working and i need alsaconf
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | en0x
<ubottu> en0x: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<en0x> and my second monitor dont want to work too
<en0x> fck it
<crash91> Just out of curiosity, what would you guys say is better overall, Cairo-Dock or AWN?
<en0x> i'm going to gentoo
<IndyGunFreak> en0x: ok, do whatever you want.
<adelejjeh>  hey guyz anyone knows how to configure a graphic card?
<soundray> en0x: go now before you get kicked
<Sherry345> no soundray i installed it from live cd now when tonight i opened it it shows before loading that press escape key to enter in menu and then i selected all of 3 options to load ubuntu but it keeps on goin to busybox
<tehk> Hello all, my keyboard stops working after I log in at the GDM, any ideas?
<pygmymath> crash91: AWN wins
<LifeEscalade> i keep getting a Load Installer components from cd error shile trying to install 8.04 server iso, can anyone help?
<en0x> i'm going
<DeviantMIND> hook when i typed what u said the dock came up
<IndyGunFreak> en0x: i'm sure with that attitude, they'll love you over at gentoo
<pygmymath> crash91: or just make your panel big :P
<crash91> pygmymath: Im using it now :) but ive heard a lot about cairo-dock
<aubade> Is there any immediate danger to setting the reserved blocks count on an ext3 filesystem to 0%? Not for my / partition but /home.
<chuy_max> hi, I'm updating from hardy heron beta to hardy heron stable, but update-manager tells me that not all updates can be installed, should I do a partial upgrade?
<dimitree> How can i tuggle the display of the Change language input icon in Ubuntu ?
<soundray> IndyGunFreak: I didn't know that there were gentoo trolls ;)
<h00k> lol @ soundray
<IndyGunFreak> soundray: lol, every once in a great while....
<pygmymath> crash91: i gotta try it again heh but try it, thats what linux is about :P
<danbhfive> chuy_max: doing a partial upgrade, and getting from beta to stable, I think, are the same thing
<eitreach> Unreal Tournament 2007 - is there a native linux client?
<crash91> chuy_max: have you tried selecting the CD as a upgrade source?
<crash91> pygmymath: :)
<soundray> Sherry345: would it be terrible to just try and install it again?
<DeviantMIND> hook i want a cooler looking dock
<JasonWoof> highshadow: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<pygmymath> brb x gonna go psycho on me, YAY FOR NVIDIA DRIVERS
<Sherry345> soundray i have to kill myself :D
<manifest_> my GRUB wont show vista :(
<bullgard1> My GNOME terminal does render the GNOME terminal font letters with fixed width. How can I change that to variable-width?
<chuy_max> crash91, no, I don't have the latest CD, I have the beta one
<adelejjeh>  hey guyz anyone knows how to configure a graphic card?
<JasonWoof> bullgard1: aaah! don't do that
<soundray> Sherry345: regard that option as a last resort please ;)
<h00k> DeviantMIND: let me dircct you to http://wiki.awn-project.org/Main_Page
<laeg> adelejjeh: nvidia?
<angasule> bullgard1: are you insane? terminals are supposed to work with fixed width, a variable width terminal is broken
<adelejjeh> laeg: yes
<Intangir> crash91: how do you select the ugprade CD as an upgrade source?
<NeoGeo64> Sherry345, I have desktop cube enabled already
<mettao87> hi
<Intangir> i thought i did, buti ts still downloading 1000+ packages
<Intangir> over an hour
<LifeEscalade> anyone know why i'd fail to load installer components from cd if the md5 checksums matched and disc was burned on slow speed?
<laeg> !nvidia | adelejjeh
<ubottu> adelejjeh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<laeg> !res | adelejjeh
<angasule> bullgard1: variable width would break midnight commander and all other programs that use ncurses, for example
<ubottu> adelejjeh: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adelejjeh> thx alot!
<laeg> adelejjeh: note that you can skip the xorg autodetect bit - if you're in hardy
<JasonWoof> LifeEscalade: disk read error?
<Sherry345> soundray i am uninstalling it
<DeviantMIND> hook is that to say that Awn can look really cool?
<Sherry345> it is crap :D
<elTigre> Help! I can't play any sound any more...
<JasonWoof> LifeEscalade: does the checksum match after burning or before?
<LifeEscalade> before
<laeg> guys do i need to do anything with my network card other than input the ip addresses?
<AfroRowan> elTigre: try to turn off mute
<crash91> Intangir: You go to System>Admin>software sources
<NeoGeo64> Sherry345, the cube thing was already enabled.. now im lost lol
<laeg> !audio | elTigre
<JasonWoof> LifeEscalade: disk could be corrupt, or scratched or something
<ubottu> elTigre: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<elTigre> afrorowan: well, at least kmix doesn't show mute
<LifeEscalade> new discs =\
<LifeEscalade> also burned at 16x then 8x
<Sherry345> NeoGeo64 ahan then install it again as i did
<Sherry345> lol
<Intangir> crash91: ok my CD is listed in there as third-party
<soundray> Sherry345: no, it isn't. You just had bad luck.
<Intangir> but it seems to be downloading just about everything anyway
<soundray> Sherry345: can happen with any OS
<elTigre> laeg: I am using kubuntu
<h00k> DeviantMIND: there are some pretty nice themes out there for it, and that site is where you can find them
<crash91> DeviantMIND: It depends from person to person, i find it very cool. You might want to try Cairo-Dock or KibaDock if you dont like it.
<Sherry345> soundray i have faced this problem 3 times and i did same, uninstalling uninstalling
<laeg> elTigre: i've never set up a card in kubuntu
<h00k> DeviantMIND: check out http://wiki.awn-project.org/Themes for themes
<Sherry345> ok is there any option to load mirc scripts in xchat
<AfroRowan> lol
<Hammer89> every time I try to SSH into another computer a window pops up saying "An application wants access to the private key "id_dsa," but it is locked."... none of my passwords are unlocking it... if I press "deny" I'm still able to SSH into the remote computer via inputting my password as usual in terminal.... anyone know how to fix this?
<crash91> Intangir: i havent tried myself, but ticking that box and trying to update should work
<Girltalk> Sherry345: have you been performing MD5 Checksums on your installation media?
<david_-_-_> SitUbuntuSit: you there?
<laeg> lol SitUbuntuSit is a cool name
<lesshaste> Xgl no longer starts at all for me in 2.6.24 (using fglrx)
<Sherry345> Girltalk can u define what u just said?
<LifeEscalade> JasonWoof: what do you think went wrong?
<lesshaste> So I have no X in hardy
<crash91> Intangir: If it starts downloading stuff, you can always pull out your network cable like i do :) maybe then it will try the CD
<adelejjeh> i cant view arabic on amsn, can anyone help me with that?
<lesshaste> I reported it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775475. Any ideas?
<DeviantMIND> crash91, hook ok thanks guys i'll have to check it later, i have one more exam to finish my four yrs at university tomorrow..whoo hoo!
<Girltalk> Sherry345: have you been making sure that the data you've been using to install over and over again is good data?
<h00k> DeviantMIND: good luck, Congrats
<drivetrax> mind if i log
<adelejjeh>  i cant view arabic on amsn, can anyone help me with that?
<crash91> DeviantMIND: Heh, lucky i have two years of school left :P
<Sherry345> well it is live cd and i have not installed anything so its fine
<DeviantMIND> hooks, crash91 thanks later
<LifeEscalade> JasonWoof: just checked the md5 on the original burn i did and it wasnt a match
<h00k> crash91, DeviantMIND, I also have 2 left after this
<crash91> h00k: :)
<manifest_> whats the newest grub and how to install it
<eugman|college> Is it possible to remote in to the gui part of an ubuntu installation but without having what I'm doing be visible on the screen?
<david_-_-_> when i use ie7 through wine to install it i get this error the second i double click on it "unable to find the volume for file extraction, please verify that you have the proper permissions" how do i fix this?
<soundray> Sherry345: you should check the integrity of the CD. There is a boot option for that.
<doofy_> does the partition resizer take a while to run on the install disc?
<crash91> I have a problem with emerald, it is working but i am unable to see any themes in the window let alone install some. could someone please help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772650
<Sherry345> i am installing it from vista
<receptor> anyone running ubuntu 8.04 on dell dimension with raid? ubuntu shows me 2x 300gb separate disks with unallocated space rather than raid volume with 2 partitions
<Sherry345> so i have an option to work
<DeviantMIND> hook well, good luck with ur two yrs i cant wait to finish wanna make some money now wish i knew a way to do that over the internet via my computer in ma room
<Sherry345> btw how to learn ubuntu
<sparr__> since upgrading to hardy, my audio volume is much lower.  ive maxxed every control in alsamixer and it is still much lower than it used to be.  what can i try next?
<Kejseren> How can i boot from my live-cd when i get stopped by this message: bcm43xx_microcode5.fw???
<Scunizi> Is there a solution to a numeric keypad built into my keyboard only functioning as a mouse cursor control and not as a numeric keypad?
<Sherry345> and it is not good as microsoft operating systems are
<crash91> DeviantMIND: Sell off everything useless you own on eBay?
<Girltalk> Sherry345: check out the ubuntu website and forums (absolute beginners) there's a lot of good information there
<jsh_> jsh:
<Sherry345> i c
<Sherry345> are u a Girl Girltalk :P
<Sherry345> ashle :P
<DeviantMIND> crash91: done that
<Vinni3> hi
<Sherry345> Girltalk would u like to be my teacher do something gud to get heaven
<user1982> hello I have a question about ubuntu, can i ask ?
<crash91> Sherry345: That is an opinion of yours, i personally think its superb
<Sherry345> hi Vinni3 how can i help u?
<Sherry345> crash91 how?
<soundray> user1982: go ahead
<Vinni3> i was just wondering where ubuntu sends its cds from
<DeviantMIND> crash91 wasnt ebay though, anyone know where i can get cellphones cheap, new ones
<Sherry345> Vinni3 well on get ubuntu page u have to orker it they send it from natherland i think by shipping
<crash91> Sherry345: Compiz-fusion, its FREE, and you have tons and tons of customisability and a very user-friendly community
<crash91> those are my main reasons
<user1982> yeah I want to knaow how to restard my sound card (driver or deamon or server )
<Intangir> the only problem with #ubuntu, and the ubuntu forums, is theres like a BILLION people on both, most of them are asking questions, and few are answering any
<Vinni3> thanks. shouldnt take awhile to send it to the uk :)
<eugman|college> Does anyone know if it's possible to have multiple users vnc or something similar to computer just like you can with ssh?
<user1982> because i have a problem right now
<platyhelminth> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bullgard1> angasule: Thank you for explaining. --  Mind your language though.
<soundray> Intangir: and you're just adding noise. Please discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<crash91> user1982: Restart your computer? Instead of digging up some obscure command, its easier to do that :)
<Sherry345> Vinni3 ahan it will come tomorrow b4 newspaper, try it :P
<Sherry345> crash91 same here
<soundray> !sound | user1982
<ubottu> user1982: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danbhfive> eugman|college: I think it is.  It used to be.  Its been awhile since I used vnc
<Vinni3> one more thing: would ubuntu run on a 10+ year old p3 box?
<pygmymath> yep
<Intangir> Vinni3: ya
<david_-_-_> when i use ie7 through wine to install it i get this error the second i double click on it "unable to find the volume for file extraction, please verify that you have the proper permissions" how do i fix this?
<Vinni3> good.
<Sherry345> Vinni3 exactly it is also for trash pc's
<crash91> Vinni3: Ive run 7.04 on my Pentium Two :) so yes
<user1982> it's a crash in sound
<soundray> Vinni3: it needs plenty of memory though
<pygmymath> Vinni3: 7.10 running on a 800mhz p3 tablet with 256 meg of ram
<DJones> Vinni3: I use a PIII 733mhz as a file server
<Vinni3> 128?
<Sherry345> try it u will love to line in 21st century then
<pygmymath> Vinni3: 7.10 running on a 800mhz p3 tablet with 500 meg of ram shared i mean
<Sherry345> u can even run it on 64
<user1982> it works but somtime crash wiht  ugly sounds
<Vinni3> :/
<soundray> Vinni3: if it has 128MB, I would upgrade. Or install xubuntu or server.
<danbhfive> Vinni3: I dont think it will run on 128mgs of ram
<jaffarkelshac> david_-_-_, why are you using ie7
<Intangir> ive been running ubuntu on a p3 933 mhz
<DJones> Vinni3: 128 could be a bit tight though, maybe try xubuntu
<crash91> Vinni3: Although if you need it to be more fast then xubuntu
<Intangir> for..
<user1982> i dnt want to restard my computer :/
<DJones> !xubuntu | Vinni3
<ubottu> Vinni3: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Intangir> Host 'Ultros', running Linux 2.6.15-27-686 - Cpu0: Pentium III 931 MHz; Up: 542d+6:30; Users: 2; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 3/250 Mio] [Swap: 179/729 Mio] [/: 147097/299735 Mio] [/mnt/backup: 6499/75118 Mio]; Vpenis: 73.9 cm;
<AzizLight> how can I make sure my fans work properly?
<angasule> eugman|college: yes, of course, linux can do pretty much anything over the network
<IdleOne> !ot | Intangir
<ubottu> Intangir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crash91> Ive ran 7.04 on my P2 with 128MB RAM without much lag.
<Vinni3> yeah. i think it will be a nice file server, backup and firewall
<AzizLight> I am using a macbook pro and when I'm using ubuntu it becomes very very hot fast
<david_-_-_> jaffarkelshac: some plug ins on the 64 bit i am using will not work like shockwave player and certain javas for yahoo pool
<crash91> Of course desktop effects and such are a no-no
<ubud> what program is good for drawing block diagram or a group pc network together
<Vinni3> yeah
<sparr__> ubud: kivio
<Girltalk> Azizlight: that is simply a design element of the macbook pro (aka awful ventilation)
<ubud> sparr_: does it have diagram of computer?
<Vinni3> sony laptops do the same. shame actually, because they are quite nice
<soundray> AzizLight: does it get hotter than when you run OS X?
<AzizLight> Girltalk: yeah I know it gets hot but when I use ubuntu it gets even hotter (like hd 42 degres and cpu 70degres) it never gets that hot when I'm using mac os x
<soundray> AzizLight: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<AzizLight> hardy
<arooni__> hey team!  if i have a gutsy laptop (lenovo t61)... 1) is it safe to upgrade to hardy?  2) is it the right time to do that (in terms of traffic and trying to get the upgrade via the cool built in UI in gutsy)?  3) if its ok to go... how do i start running it?  how long will it take?
<yassine> hi everyone
<Girltalk> arooni__: you have a lot of questions that can be answered on the website FAQ. Check it out :)
<danbhfive> arooni__: I'm personally waiting, but if you are ready, update-manager -d
<soundray> AzizLight: one thing you might do is to look at the installation reports available through tuxmobil.org and see if others have tweaked their Macbooks for cooler running.
<Vinni3> xbuntu room seems a bit quiet. might google it anyway
<laeg> hello irish
<yassine> short question where do i activate the compiz cube i have everything else working (window animations etc) only the cube is in not active
<arooni-mobile> danbhfive, what are you waiting for?
<Girltalk> arooni__: I run hardy on my x-series lenovo, and it works like a charm.
<laeg> yassine: #compiz
<DJones> arooni__: I've done 5 upgrades via update manager, just use Update Manager from System Administration and there should be an option for a distriution upgrade, its taken anywhere from 1-3 hours depending on the machine
<soundray> Girltalk: X300?
<yassine> join #compiz
<laeg> no you join #compiz :)
<crash91> I have a problem with emerald, it is working but i am unable to see any themes in the window let alone install some. could someone please help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772650
<svl> once more, hoping someone knows: something is preventing the use of the shortcut keys: win-L, win-F e.a. for assigning to actions in the system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts dialog. (They get assigned, but have no effect.) Does _anyone_ know how/where I can make this work / find out _what_ is preventing the action from happening?
<AzizLight> soundray: thanks I will check that
<arooni-mobile> Girltalk, did you upgrade?
<nibsa1242b> arooni__ I've done two successful updates, both took about 3 hours from start to finish; and both went perfectly smooth
<manifest_> whats the newest grub on the market?
<AzizLight> soundray: but if the heat is not dangerous for the mac I don't really care, I just don't want the thing to burn on my lap lol
<Girltalk> soundray: just a standard x61 for work.
<LifeEscalade> when i run the install for the server iso, it stops at retrieving binutils-static-udeb.... is there anything i did wrong?
<LSG> crash91: See themes? You mean in the Emerald Themer window?
<Malbojia> Good afternoon, I need some help on migrating my samba install from debian sid to ubuntu 8.04
<arooni-mobile> Girltalk, but did you upgrade from gutsy
<Girltalk> arooni-mobile: i had some upgrade issues, so i decided to go with a fresh install.
<at0mix> how do i make use restricted drivers show up? after upgrade to 8.04
<arooni-mobile> Girltalk, what kinds of issues
<crash91> LSG: yes, its blank, look at the screenshot in the thread
<Salvationist> hello
<laeg> do i need to doing anything like installing drivers for my nic other than inputting my ip addresses? my internet works but dev of several bittorrent clients are having a hard time explaining my QoS
<Salvationist> i have a little question
<soundray> AzizLight: if it gets much hotter than under OS X, I would worry a bit.
<nibsa1242b> AzizLight: I doubt the heat is terribly dangerous for the processor. I don't know what the specs are on your particular processor in that machine. However, I know my AMD Turion processor is rated for 95C before failure.
<danbhfive> arooni__: well, there were a few bugs that worried me.  Nvidia bugs, sudo bug, a bug with ndiswrapper?  There were even bugs in the beta with regard to the hd format program.  Apparently, the official fix was delayed, and it was going to be a release note.  Another turn off for me.  I treasure a good working disk partitioner
<LifeEscalade> when i run the install for the server iso, it stops at retrieving binutils-static-udeb.... is there anything i did wrong?
<crash91> LSG:I even did the svn command to fetch all the emerald themes from the repo.
<Girltalk> arooni-mobile: Wireless card recognition, and some very very long hangups during the update process.
<soundray> AzizLight: does it scale the frequency down when the load is low?
<sharperguy> Is it just me, or did pulseaudio cause more problems than is solved?
<arooni-mobile> oh noes
<nibsa1242b> AzizLight: I would possibly worry about HD temp
<pygmymath> danbhfive: running a 9600gt now, sexy like.
<Vinni3> Wubi any good? might give it a shot
<Salvationist> how can i append a folder from the desktop to the Internet menu item of the Applications menu?
<LSG> crash91: Same thing happened to me. You can download some from Gnome-look and the like, or make your own.
<pygmymath> getting boatedddd
<arooni-mobile> danbhfive, so later is there going to be a supplmental release that i shoudl consier
<arooni-mobile> consider
<AzizLight> soundray: what do you mean? you mean does it lag more when it gets hot?
<crash91> LSG: they refuse to import into the manager.
<LSG> crash91: I was, however, able to install some themes through the terminal,  i just can't remember exactly what i did.
<Salvationist> is that possible?
<Vlet> Salvationist: the gnome menu isn't based on folders, so you would need to use the menu editor to create whatever items you want added manually
<LSG> crash91: How did you install Emerald?
<AzizLight> nibsa1242b: hoe can I verify what is the max temperature the hd/cpu should get?
<Leonidas_> anyone try Xubuntu?
<crash91> LSG: Synaptic
<danbhfive> arooni-mobile: I don't think so, but bug fixes will probably be released over time
<soundray> AzizLight: no, I mean does it reduce the core frequency? Intel calls this SpeedStep. You can monitor the frequency with a panel applet.
<Vadi> I'm trying to copy some hidden folders from another drive that I backed them up to, and it keeps saying permission denied. I've already tried it in gksudo nautilus and it's the same thing. Can anyone help?
<Salvationist> Vlet, i have an FTP foledr on the desktop that i would like to add to the menu item Internet
<Salvationist> *folder
<LSG> crash91: You mean Add/Remove? I don't see it there
<AzizLight> soundray: i don't know, I'm using osx right now
<AzizLight> I will check it next time I log on ubuntu tho
<crash91> LSG: No, System>Administration>Synaptic Package manager
<nibsa1242b> AzizLight: you need to know the exact processor model # and look it up on the manufacturer's website -- most laptop hds are somewhere between 50-65C, and processors are somewhere between 75-95C if relatively modern equipment
<Leonidas_> anyone know how to change ubuntu to xubuntu?  is it even worth changing?  or should i just reinstall?
<hwilde> !xubuntu | Leonidas_
<ubottu> Leonidas_: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LSG> crash91: Oh...well i installed it through the terminal and i worked perfectly
<hwilde> Leonidas_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<soundray> Leonidas_: you can do a 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'. After that, you can choose a Xubuntu session at the gdm login screen.
<Vinni3>  nibsa1242b: 95C?
<Vadi> How can I copy a folder from another drive onto my main one with the proper permissions?
<crash91> LSG: Well ill try that later, thanks maybe if i try thru terminal itll work.
<nibsa1242b> Vinni3: yes, 95 degrees Celsius
<Leonidas_> hwilde ok great.  the problem that i have had with that before is that both desktops seem to get confused
<Vlet> Salvationist: yeah, I'm pretty sure you can't do that.
<LSG> crash91: Try uninstalling it, and in a terminal type sudo aptitude install emerald
<Salvationist> Vlet, hmmm
<Vinni3> blooming heck.
<Salvationist> Vlet, too bad
<ubud> how to tell I am using 64bit ubuntu?
<soundray> ubud: enter 'uname -a'
<Vooloo> anyone tried ubuntu on macbook pro?
<AzizLight> nixternal , soundray : thanks for your help guys
<Salvationist> Vlet, can i at least add that folder to the panel as a qiick launch item?
<Leonidas_> soundtray i'm on a sempron 3500 with 1 GB of RAM and shared video, X seems to crash quite a bit.  I'm running 8.04.
<soundray> ubud: it'll say either i686 or x86_64
<loufoque> what's the command to download all packages necessary to compile a given package?
<AzizLight> isn't there a way to manually change the speed of the fans?
<Leonidas_> soundtray i just wonder with something lighter like xfce if this will help out
<Vinni3> fan controller?
<danbhfive> loufoque: build-essentials maybe
<soundray> Leonidas_: I don't think so. Your machine is more than adequate for gnome.
<stefg> loufoque: sudo apt-get build-dep
<Salvationist> Vlet, i can't even rename that folder which bugs me
<loufoque> thanks.
<loufoque> stefg
<Vlet> Salvationist: you shoudl be able to. right click on the desktop item and copyu it's properties into the new menu item
<Leonidas_> soundtray, that's what i though as well, it runs very clunky though
<soundray> Leonidas_: if it was my machine, I'd run memtest86 overnight to see if the RAM is faulty.
<mysterycool> hey
<Leonidas_> soundtray, yeah that's a good idea
<mysterycool> what are the differences between ubuntu 8.04 and gutsy?
<Leonidas_> soundtray i may do that
<soundray> Leonidas_: also check temperatures (acpi -V) and CPU frequency
<mooselix> Good day, #ubuntu.
<Leonidas_> soundtray ok let me try that
<Vadi> How can I get permissions to my own folders so I can copy them?
<Leonidas_> soundtray 48 C
<mysterycool> Is ubuntu 8.04 ubuntu hardy?
<stefg> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<h00k> mysterycool: yep
<mysterycool> lol k XD
<mysterycool> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Vlet> mysterycool: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-release-notes-rewritten-in-plain-english/
<mysterycool> are there any differences in the gui design?
<ubud> any theme manager for hardy?
<mysterycool> i mean, does the design look different?
<Vlet> mysterycool: some
<h00k> mysterycool: some
<h00k> ha.
<Vlet> ;)
<h00k> ^.^
<minerale> Ubuntuy can't play DRM music correct? I'm trying to convinvce a friend not to buy drm'ed music, Is there a list of all the DRM providers going down (like MSN) ?
<FloodBot2> h00k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mysterycool> but major ones?
<white_eagle> hello, to everyone which I demanded help, the problem I had is fixed
<white_eagle> without reinstalling
<h00k> mysterycool: it's still using gnome as it's GDM
<nibsa1242b> Vinni3: Tdie max for a Turion 64 is 95 degrees C; those little buggers can handle some heat
<rodolfo> hi all! anyone here know where is FF3B5's default TEMP folder located at? Ubuntu8.04 here.
<Salvationist> Vlet, i have troubles here
<mysterycool> hmm k
<Vinni3> nibsa1242b: man, i wonder if my laptop would melt
<Salvationist> which properties exactly?
<sbga> i just attempted to install ubuntu and it froze at the end, now windows gives me a blue screen at booting and then restarts. is there any way to save or am I going to have to re install it
<Judeglass> not if it's a macbook pro
<mysterycool> btw, do u know if ubuntu will ever switch from gnome and use another windows manager?
<h00k> mysterycool: !kubuntu
<ubud> do I really need to use the restricted graphics card driver?
<Vinni3> sbga: Wubi?
<Vadi> ﻿mysterycool: kubuntu, xubuntu use different window managers
<h00k> !kubuntu | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Vadi> ﻿mysterycool: or you can get another one yourself easily
<Girltalk> Vinni3: the mac approach to cooling solutions is making computers out of stuff that can get really hot.
<mysterycool> sbga: when windows pops up a blue screen, it means that windows are dead
<Vlet> Salvationist: I'm not the only one that can help. Ask whatever questions you have and if anyone knows the answer, they'll say :)
<nibsa1242b> Vinni3: the rest of it probably wouldn't be able to handle those kinds of temps... the Turion X2 family has a Case max temp in the 70s
<Leonidas_> soundtray i guess i really don't know what else to do.  I update and everything.  ONe thing though.  after GRUB loads and Ubuntu starts the boot-up process, I have a fast BIOS error flash on the screen, and then the Ubuntu loading window pops up
<lbrt> what is better.. retricted drivers or install manually from a deb file? :/
<Salvationist> Vlet, yeah but you know what i need to know so...
<Leonidas_> and everything boots normally
<cpt> hi there 8.04 crashes into busybox may be IO error during sata drive detection what to do
<Salvationist> pleeease be more specifiv
<soundray> Girltalk: yeah -- my last Mac melted down to the planet's core
<mysterycool> yes, ive heard of kubuntu but i was just wondering if ubuntu will switch from gnome?
<danbhfive> lbrt: restricted drivers
<Vinni3> Girltalk: sony does the same. they look good, but are hot as hell
<Salvationist> *specific
<xoob> hi, if I remaster the livecd and install the nvidia driver to it - how do I make the livecd use this driver at boot?
<mysterycool> like, stop using gnome
<lbrt> danbhfive opengl works fine?
<tom____> hi could someone help me i installed the my wireless drivers using ndiswrapper but how do i get wep it just freezes when i press it on the menu
<frenzy> ubuntu will always use gnome
<mysterycool> hmm k
<Judeglass> i have to say, my macbook pro is the coolest mac laptop i've ever used
<Vinni3> nibsa1242b: the air coming from the back feels like it could cook anything. laptop cooling will never get better
<Vlet> Salvationist: honestly, it's hard for me to be. I'm on a mac at the moment... I mostly use ubuntu server... desktop at home :)
<evand> sbga: Use the Recovery Console (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314058) and run chkdsk c: /f /r
<Salvationist> Vlet, do i have to create a new ITEM or a new MENU in the 'Main Menu' settings window?
<slashzul> what packages would I need to change a ubuntu 10 server to desktop?
<mysterycool> btw, if i start downloading ubuntu hardy via the update manager, will i still be able to do stuff on my computer or would i have to wait till the download finishes? :S
<austinite> mysterycool: also xubuntu.
<DBautell> !java > DBautell
<danbhfive> lbrt: I dont think I can answer that question, but I can explain my answer: the restricted drivers manager installs the .deb, and does additional setup.  So, they are close, the manager just does a little more
<Judeglass> 45nm Penryn was a able to help out with heat a lot
<juanmabc> hello, what could be the reason for "apt" to be "waiting for headers" a long time?
<soundray> slashzul: ubuntu 10 -- do you mean 7.10?
<Vinni3> sbga: does it boot then bsod?
<Vlet> Salvationist: you want to create an item
<zeld> hi to all..
<zeld> i've a little proble...
<slashzul> soundray: yes 7.10
<Vlet> Salvationist: all it takes is some experimentation and exploration to figure it out.
<soundray> slashzul: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<stefg> juanmabc: overloaded local mirror
<Salvationist> Vlet, also... what type of the item do i have to choose?
<soundray> slashzul: mind you, that's a fairly big operation
<hamled> is there a way to have the bash shell tell me the full path of a file that it finds by going over $PATH? (IE give me '/bin/ls' for 'ls')
<tom____> how do i get wep to work it just freezes when i press ok then i have to reboot and it puts the settings back to what they where
<zeld> ok notthing
<zeld> :-D
<h00k> mysterycool: yes, you'll still be able to do stuff while it upgrads
<pygmymath> mysterycool: that's what Kubuntu is
<Salvationist> Vlet, Application or Application in Terminal or Location?
<ToddEDM> where is the torrent to download hardy?
<slashzul> freenx for 7.10 edgy doesnt exist. Anyother way to remote desktop to it?
<mysterycool> k  thanks guys! ;) =]
<ToddEDM> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Vinni3> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ToddEDM> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<echelon> question for all of you all
<echelon> i'm having a hard time coming out of suspend
<echelon> on a laptop
<Salvationist> what is the location of the desktop in ubuntu?
<echelon> if i leave it there for over 20 minutes i can't get anything, no screen, and i have to hard reboot to get anything
<white_eagle> where is screen and devices in hardy?
<white_eagle> I think it was in administration in gutsy
<Vlet> Salvationist: /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Girltalk> echelon: lots of people seem to be having power management issues. what kind of laptop?
<MrObvious> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Salvationist> aha ok
<echelon> hp pavilion dv9000 series
<echelon> running hardy
<slashzul> freenx for 7.10 edgy doesnt exist. Anyother way to remote desktop to it?
<cpt> *8.04 install crash* 8.04 crash into busybox may be IO error or sata detection error WHAT to do ( amd atheon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata +ata+sony dvd ) | *plz help*
<white_eagle> nevermind
<white_eagle> bye
<tem> who would i talk with for support related questinos
<pygmymath> tem: the room in general
<charlie> Hi all- I have a(nother) problem with my Hardy install- all was working well until today, when the restricted drivers suddenly disappeared.  They had been present for my ATi graphics and a new Atheros wifi card.
<charlie>  Now in the restricted drivers window, there's nothing there at all- how can I get them back?
<mysterycool> ive been checking around ubuntu's web and it says somewhere "If you want to learn, you can find a mentor within the development team to help you along."
<DJones> tem: Just ask your question in the channel
<mysterycool> where can i find that mentor?
<tem> free install of 8.04
<Vlet> tem: Ask away - anyone can try to answer.
<tem> fresh*
<tem> mouse will occasionally freeze but freeing back up
<tem> till eventually
<Vlet> !enter | tem
<ubottu> tem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<manifest_> does grub support vista, fi it does, how to install latest version?
<tem> caps and scroll lock blink
<tem> oh
<tem> 10-4
<Girltalk> echelon: check out this link on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725044&page=2 you should be able to find relevant links from there
<soundray> Please remind me: what's the name of the no-frills browser that comes with gnome?
<h00k> soundray: ...firefox?
<h00k> soundray:  or Nautilus
<cpt> cant beleive this
<echelon> thanks Girltalk
<soundray> h00k: firefox is the frilly one. Nautilus for web pages?
<tem> Fresh install of 8.04 and the mouse occasionally 'studder' then eventually and randomly the caps lock and scroll lock will blink and the enter OS freezes.  Whats going on?
<h00k> soundray: ah, web browser - ok
<danbhfive> soundray: kahekasi?
<Girltalk> soundray: watch it, i'm a firefox dev =D
<danbhfive> soundray: that may be spelled wrong
<soundray> Girltalk: :)  Is frilly such a bad description?
<soundray> I meant epiphany
<cpt> 8.04 oh its not even installing here on amd athelon 3500 asus a8v-vm
<tom____> anyone no how to set up wep on ndiswrapper?
<Vlet> tem: are you using WEP encrypted wireless?
<echelon> Girltalk: just fyi
<danbhfive> tom____: I think setting up wep is separate from ndiswrapper.  you could try using iwconfig
<echelon> i'm running kubuntu 8.04
<hamled> So the sun closed-source java implementation is not quite the same as openjdk?
<tom____> ok
<cpt> *8.04 install crash* 8.04 crash into busybox may be IO error or sata detection error WHAT to do ( amd atheon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata +ata+sony dvd ) | *plz help*
 * Vlet hugs Girltalk 
<m3ltd0wn123> I reset my password to random, and copied it to file, but that file got lost, and i cant remember password.. I am currently logged in, but I cant change password or view password, any ideas?
<danbhfive> cpt why cant you start over?
<h00k> m3ltd0wn123: boot into recovery-mode
<slashzul> freenx for 7.10 edgy doesnt exist. Anyother way to remote desktop to it?
<Girltalk> !kubuntu | echelon
<ubottu> echelon: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<hyjal> Is it at all possible for a windows app to access files outside of ~/.wine ?
<tem> Fresh install of 8.04 and the mouse occasionally 'studder' then eventually and randomly the caps lock and scroll lock will blink and the enter OS freezes.  Whats going on?
<Toznoshio> slashzul: x11vnc
<jaffarkelshac> it can hydrogen
<Pici> hyjal: iirc, F: in wine is /  don't quote me on that though
<cpt> start over i didnt event started gusty
<Vlet> hyjal: put a symlink into the directory that wine can access perhaps?
<soundray> m3ltd0wn123: boot in recovery mode and run 'passwd yourusername' to reset it.
<cpt> danbhfive i cant install 8.04
<Vlet> tem: are you using WEP encrypted wireless by chance?
<Vinni3>  
<h00k> m3ltd0wn123: then type passwd 'username' to reset it
<Jester1960> yes
<tem> vl: no, MAC filtering
<danbhfive> cpt: can you start the install over?
<mooselix> Anyone else have problems with the CPU fan? Mine doesn't spin at full speed when the CPU gets hot. Got a ticket on launchpad #224876.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224876 in linux "Hardy does not control the CPU fan properly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224876
<hyjal> Pici, Vlet: I see, thanks. I was wondering from a security standpoint if harmful windows apps could ruin my home folder. I guess they can =)
<Pici> hyjal: Only if you run them as root
<Pici> hyjal: er, scratch that.
<MrBill> I'm having issues with FireFox 3 beta 5 freezing up on me since I've upgraded to Hardy. Has anyone else run into anything along these lines?
<Girltalk> >_> yes
<tom____> can i configure my wireless card to access a network if the ssid is not being broadcast?
<cpt> danbhfive i am trying it since last night when i remove the quite it stops on file system and on text mode it stop and say some of IO error
<scott> seahorse is killing Xgl for some reason
<tem> channel: another problem I have is with the video and the dreaded "pink shadows".  In reading this seems to be a problem with the nvidia driver 169.12 with the nvidia-utils.  Is this correct?
<dimitree> o//
<manifest_> WILL SOMEONE TELL ME THE GRUBS LATEST VERSION AND HOW TO INSTALL IT
<danbhfive> cpt: so you are running into the same problem on repeated attempts to install?
<scott> I upgraded to hardy, and now Xgl crashes every time I start it, I have to start gnome in "safe" mode.  The error in my .xsession-errors is regarding seahorse-agent
<mooselix> Please don't shout.
<scott> Run '/usr/bin/seahorse-agent --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
<h00k> manifest_: please don't shout
<Vlet> manifest_: can't you check for yourself using apt?
<pa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776192   -  any hint?
<cpt> danbhfive yap even it goes into the busybox even when i check the cd/dvd for defects
<h00k> cpt: you have the correct architecture CD?
<mooselix> manifest_: Please look at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ or google 'grub'
<soundray> manifest_: a newer grub version is not likely to fix your problem, whatever it is.
<pteague> anybody have any idea why i'm getting 2 popups when i insert a cd or dvd?
<manifest_> soundray: cant see vista in the list
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window
<cpt> hook its says its i386 and i am on  ( amd atheon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata +ata+sony dvd )
<soundray> manifest_: arrgh
<fiXXXerMet> How can I convert a .avi file to a .wmv file?
<Sylphid|work> any tips?
<Vlet> manifest_: installing a new version won't help; you'll have to update your list file to include it
<manifest_> soundray: sorry, not too good in these things
<mooselix> manifest_: You'll need to add vista to the grub.conf file. Grub may not support booting vista.
<soundray> manifest_: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an entry for booting Windows. There is a sample starting at line 13. Copy it to the end of the file and uncomment.
<andronicus> is there an easy way to make nvidia-settings run as an administrative task from the user interface?
<soundray> manifest_: if you need help, run 'cat /boot/grub/menu.lst ; sudo fdisk -l' and copy all the output to a pastebin.
<MrObvious> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ror> upgrading to hardy has hosed my system! loads of stuff is crashing and my NVIDIA drivers have broken
<mooselix> manifest_: Correction: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ror> and I get application crash messages popping up every second AND somehow on the US keyboard map :<
<suxxor> trying to install GNU debugger it shows me the next error  http://pastebin.ca/1003201 somebody to help me ?
<Sylphid|work> here is my /etc/interfaces   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<andronicus> is there an easy way to make nvidia-settings run as an administrative task from the user interface?
<ror> how do I get my system back?
<danbhfive> ror: random suggestion: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<ror> it's shafted :(
<mooselix> My CPU fan's not working correctly. Anyone have any insight into ACPI or thinkpad_acpi?
<cpt> *8.04 install crash* 8.04 crash into busybox may be IO error or sata detection error WHAT to do ( amd athlon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata+ata+sony dvd ) | (by i386 DVD) *plz help*
<ror> thanks :/
<suxxor> trying to install GNU debugger it shows me the next error  http://pastebin.ca/1003201 somebody to help me ?
<danbhfive> ror: let me know if there are error messages
<Vlet> andronicus: if you prepend 'gksudo' to a launcher action, that'll run it with admin privs
<Girltalk> mooselix: i run hardy on an x61 lenovo thinkpad. the acpi seems to be working fine
<ror> danbhfive, both OK'd it, nothing to install
<ror> running apt-get update and upgrade now
<Yoni> Where can I configure manually my screens & monitors in the configuration files?
<Yoni> I ca'nt find those settins on xserver.org file
<danbhfive> ror: did you include the ^?  just checking
<h00k> Yoni: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ror> oh, no, assumed typo :p
<danbhfive> ror: hehe, people always do  :p
<ror> apt-get upgrade found a ton of stuff to upgrade so doing that now
<cpt> *8.04 install crash* 8.04 crash into busybox may be IO error or sata detection error WHAT to do. tried many times and tried all the option including text/safe graphic/oem/noacpi ( amd atheon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata +ata+sony dvd ) | *plz help*
<Yoni> h00k, nothing shown there about resolutions..
<andronicus> Vlet: how do you add it to the launcher action?
<ror> would I have lost my non-free NVIDIA drivers in the upgrade to hardy?
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<davidek> Hi! Does anybody here know where the new 'world time clock' in Hardy gets the weather data from? What is the source?
<h00k> Yoni: what do you have for a graphics card?
<ng0n> point me in the right direction -> wanna run Ubuntu inside a window on VISTA
<fiXXXerMet> How can I convert a .iso file to a .wmv file?
<ror> p.s. it's SO fast not using compiz! but I miss the alt-tab stuff :(
<Yoni> Intel I945 or 915 I don't remmember...
<h00k> fiXXXerMet: a .ISO is an image of a CD or DVD
<weaseal> fiXXXerMet, try dvdshrink ?
<soundray> mooselix: have a look at tuxmobil.org for installation reports on your laptop model. Maybe others have had or even solved that issue.
<piege> hi, i'm having trouble connecting to a vista share folder on another pc from my ubuntu 8.04 can anyone help me
<fiXXXerMet> It's a dvd iso
<Yoni> Its working gr8 on my laptop monitor 1440x900 but on my Toshiba it's working on resolution 5xx X 756.. something like that..
<ror> what's weird is the xorg config manager didn't like whatever I specified as my video card, in the end I just ignored it so I'm on 800x600 :<
<Berengal> I need help: I tried installing ubuntu in a dual boot with Vista, but whenever I try to start the machine grub throws an error 25
<Gringo_> can someone help me out with asound,conf
<weaseal> errr fiXXXerMet i meant autogk
<ror> it didn't like nv or nvidia specified as driver
<Gringo_> ?
<ng0n> open iso with PowerIso in windows.
<adelejjeh> guyz i dunno what happened, i restarted ubuntu after configuring the graphic card, suddenly it wont boot anymore... it freezes at the welcome screen... any suggestions?
<Berengal> Some help restoring the mbr would be nice, as I have no idea how to do that. The machine I'm on right now is too crappy to troubleshoot properly
<mojo> piege::  have you tried smb://192.168.1.2/ or whatever the computer's LAN IP is instead of it's name or just "browsing" to find it?
<ng0n> don't know how to do it in Ubuntu
<ror> just mount the iso with mount
<ng0n> tnx ror
<Gringo_> what device does pulseaudio output to (alsa pcm device)?
<dimitree> how can i install fgl_glxgears ?
<ror> mount -o loop or something? I don't remember details ask someone else
<mojo> Gringo_::  usually hw:0.0
<ror> maybe it's mount -t?
<echelon> it's saying that i should update my kernel?
<Necrodrako> Hello, im using 8.04, i cant get alsa to set to the correct card, and when i try to run 'alsamixer' i get this error 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device'
<adelejjeh> guyz i dunno what happened, i restarted ubuntu after configuring the graphic card, suddenly it wont boot anymore... it freezes at the welcome screen... any suggestions?
<mojo> Gringo_::  i had to change mine to hw:1.0 so it would use my audig2 instead of the motherboard sound hardware
<cpt> *8.04 install crash* 8.04 crash into busybox may be IO error or sata detection error WHAT to do. tried many times and tried all the option including text/safe graphic/oem/noacpi ( amd atheon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata +ata+sony dvd using ubuntu 8.04 i386 DVD ) | *plz help* should i need some driver cd or what ??
<Gringo_> mojo: the problem is my USB audio codec. For jitter-free playback I had to enlarge the buffer in asound.conf
<Gringo_> mojo: i can't seem to find how to do that anymore
<cpt> sorry all is there some specific **ubuntu 8.04 channel**
<LjL> no
<cpt> sorry all is there some specific *ubuntu 8.04 channel*
<mojo> adelejjeh::  did you make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you monkeyed with it all?
<squid0> hi. just installed hardy, and pulseaudio wasn't installed. I just installed the packages via synaptic, but I'm not sure how to set it up. Can someone help please?
<Girltalk> adelejjeh, i need to know more specifics about your hardware
<Gringo_> the docs on the official alsa page appear to be wrong, even in the simplest of examples
<Gringo_> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc#Aliases
<mojo> Gringo_::  no experience here with usb audio devices
<tesseracter> RAWR! firebug on FF3b5?
<adelejjeh> no.. and i dint monkey... i just used the manager in ubuntu to enalbe my nvidea graphic card...
<h00k> tesseracter: I have it working
<adelejjeh> it said i needed to restart
<h00k> tesseracter: there's a beta version, also ySlow works
<tesseracter> h00k, what version?
<adelejjeh> suddenly it freezed
<piege> anyone can connect to a vista box from ubuntu? I'm helpless ...
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you used some tool to reconfigure x, look in /etc/X11 and see if there are backup files like xorg.conf.backup or some such
<Necrodrako> Hello, im using 8.04, i cant get alsa to set to the correct card, and when i try to run 'alsamixer' i get this error 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device'
<Disgruntldtote> I have run into a snag using VoiPong voip sniffer under Hardy. I got it compiled, and running, yet it doesnt detect network voip calls, even ones made from the computer its running on, and also there is no Soxmix in Hardy.
<soundray> adelejjeh: what welcome screen is that -- where you log in?
<h00k> tesseracter: it's a beta version, found it on the site
<Disgruntldtote> any help is most appreciated
<adelejjeh> my nvidea is 7series
<adelejjeh> ya where i log in
<cpt>  8.04 crash into busybox may be IO error or sata detection error WHAT to do. tried many times and tried all the option including text/safe graphic/oem/noacpi ( amd atheon 3500+ asus a8v-vm sata +ata+sony dvd using ubuntu 8.04 i386 DVD ) |  should i need some driver cd or what ??
<mojo> adelejjeh::  changing the video driver counts as monkeying around... don't mean it in a derogatory way... :)
<adelejjeh> and i cant open X, im on windows now...
<adelejjeh> hehe
<tmapj> can someone tell me how to automatically run a command on startup?
<danbhfive> cpt: I think you should try launchpad.net
<h00k> cpt: if it's an I/O Error, I'd check to make sure your HDD is okay.
<ror> tmapj, it depends where about on startup you want
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well we can find out the name of the opensource nvidia package (i'm on ati gear), and you can re-install that from the command line
<adelejjeh> and it should work?
<tesseracter> h00k, yeah, firebug didnt have any formatting and would only work in its own window for me. wierd right?
<tmapj> ror: what do you mean "where about"?
<h00k> tesseracter: yeah, this is curious
<Fuorezzaa> ciao
<cpt> danbhfive hook, thanks a lot for your concern and time sorry for flooding the channel
<yoymi> hola
<soundray> !boot | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<h00k> cpt: its okay, I just realized that when you said there was an I/O error
<adelejjeh> and the problem is that i tried running recovery mode, but i couldnt start X because i dint change the root password, so i dont know it...
<thinkingfrog> anyone know how to fix a problem with the "gdm" screen being so large you can't see where to type your username/password?
<h00k> cpt: usually that means something is wrong with your HDD, check fror S.M.A.R.T. errors,
<h00k> cpt: try some different diagnostic utils on it
<squid0> hi. just installed hardy, and pulseaudio wasn't installed. I just installed the packages via synaptic, but I'm not sure how to set it up. Can someone help please?
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to stop the system from changing my brightness level without disable acpi?
<yoymi> some body now this chanel in spanish pls
<MrObvious> !es | yoymi
<ubottu> yoymi: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<danbhfive> cpt: no problem, launchpad can help you with genuine bugs and such,  this channel can't help with actual bugs
<cpt> hook it should not be  io error form motherbord side as i am running xp sp2 finely
<adelejjeh> so guyz any suggestions?
<tmapj> soundray can you walk me through this pls
<soundray> tmapj: what do you want to start?
<Danish989> hi all
<cpt> hook may my bord is not properly supported or some thing like that
<h00k> adelejjeh: you don't want to start X in recovery mode
<tmapj> i want to start my bluetooth mouse on startup
<Danish989> My ubuntu desktop wont load, instead I get some Busy Box V1.1.3 built in shell .. what do I do??
<adelejjeh> y not?
<douglas> HEy
<ackbahr> Hi there! I have ATI driver issues after upgrading to Hardy. Anyone can help?
<douglas> Does ipw3945 work on Ubuntu (8.04) yet?
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm having issues with getting dansguardian and tinyproxy to work together.  Tiny proxy "appears" to start correctly, but dansguardian keeps saying it cannot connect to it when I try to start it.  Ideas?
<Disgruntldtote>  I have run into a snag using VoiPong voip sniffer under Hardy. I got it compiled, and running, yet it doesnt detect network voip calls, even ones made from the computer its running on, and also there is no Soxmix in Hardy.
<h00k> adelejjeh: you just want to run the command 'passwd [usernamehere]
<Girltalk> i'm out for now, have a good afternoon. you can find me in the firefox channels at irc.mozilla.com if any of you are having issues with beta 5 on your hardy platforms (which a lot of you are)  =(
<cpt> danbhfive thanks a lot i m just trying it
<douglas> Anything?
<adelejjeh> what is this comand :$
<h00k> douglas: I have the 4945 working
<soundray> tmapj: insert the necessary commands in /etc/rc.local -- before the 'exit' line.
<adelejjeh> im kind of a beginer
<douglas> I need ipw3945... but i have seen bugs in the 2.6.24 kernel
<squid0> hi. just installed hardy, and pulseaudio wasn't installed. I just installed the packages via synaptic, but I'm not sure how to set it up. Can someone help please?
<h00k> adelejjeh: passwd
<h00k> is the command
<douglas> h00k, i have heard that 2.6.24 is buggy :<
<tmapj> soundray, how do i open that file
<h00k> adelejjeh: when you're at the prompt
<douglas> is there a deb for it?
<adelejjeh> what ds it do?
<h00k> douglas: I don't know...exactly
<scott> Has anyone had trouble with seahorse in hardy?
<Danish989> hi all
<soundray> tmapj: 'gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local'
<Danish989> My ubuntu desktop wont load, instead I get some Busy Box V1.1.3 built in shell .. what do I do??
<Beavter_> Anyone here have experience with wine and Ventrilo?
<douglas> Is it possible to downgrade the Ubuntu kernel?
<piege> anybody got samba to connect to a vista box?
<h00k> douglas: sure is
<michalski> hello, problem: my root account has become a security hole through your System Recovery Menu (8.04) how do i fix this?
<mooselix> Thanks for the help, all. Take care.
<douglas> h00k, id like to downgrade to like 2.6.18
<douglas> or anything else?
<douglas> doable?
<adelejjeh> Hook: i just enter passwd then my username?
<h00k> douglas: check your synaptic
<h00k> adelejjeh: yep
<tmapj> soundray: nothing happens when i type that
<adelejjeh> h00k: and what do i do next?
<h00k> adelejjeh: it will prompt you to type your new password
<soundray> tmapj: then you typed it wrong.
<tem_> channel: another problem I have is with the video and the dreaded "pink shadows".  In reading this seems to be a problem with the nvidia driver 169.12 with the nvidia-utils.  Is this correct?
<ror_> loading -generic instead of -386 fixed it all
<adelejjeh> ok.. this wont solve my problem concerning the vga though
<jonne> is there a way to let ubuntu detect the hardware on its own? I screwed up the whole wireless thing
<soundray> tmapj: or you copied the 'quotes', which you shouldn't do.
<cgillogly> scott, what problem are you having?
<douglas> h00k, synaptic doesnt have other kernels?
<piroko> ＡＡＡＡＡＡＡＡＡＡＡＣＣＣＣＨＨＨＨＨＨＨＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯＯ！！！！！！！
<ackbahr> Bless you
<tmapj> soundray, no, i copied and pasted exactly what you wrote without the quotes
<piroko> <sniff> thank you
<Disgruntldtote> you misted me thru the screen....... disgusting
<Danish989> what the hell is Busy Box and why won't Ubuntu Load?
<ThomPhoenix> I have a problem with Ubuntu Restricted Extra
<mojo> adelejjeh::  sry had to take a phone call... folks helping you ?
<ThomPhoenix> It's configuring msttcorefonts and I can't get past the "ok" screen
<soundray> tmapj: where did you paste it?
<adelejjeh> mojo: well h00k told me how to change my root password...
<michalski> !ask | thomphoenix
<ubottu> thomphoenix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tmapj> into terminal
<adelejjeh> mojo: but this wont help me to solve my problem
<ThomPhoenix> okay
<mojo> adelejjeh::  what for?  i thought you had x video problems
<ere4si> Danish989: is it the first time your booting into 8.04?
<soundray> tmapj: and what exactly does it say?
<douglas> h00k, http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1528 hmhm
<ubottu> www.intellinuxwireless.org bug 1528 in default "compilation error - kernel 2.6.24-rc2 with ieee80211-1.2.18 stack" [Blocker,New]
<tmapj> nothing at all
<Milchmann> hi everony. i have encrypted my entire system and cant boot it now. grub just gives me "error 24". the relevant files are here http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/208975/ (sorry its part german) i've reinstalled grub from chroot several times
<adelejjeh> mojo: ya but i tried to open X in recovery mode, i needed to be root and i dint now the password.
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well do you want help going back to the opensource nvidia driver or help getinng the proprietary one to work?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay, i see
<svensko> anyone here have experience with linux on the PSP?
<Danish989> ere4si: No, It was working fine before, I just restarted my computer in windows xp and tried booting in Ubuntu 8.04 but I got the BusyBox thing, and ubuntu wont load :S
<ubufra70> hi everybody. anyone knows if it's possible to disable one of my two videocards (the integrated intel 865 ) in my gutsy? I can't get my nvidia to work
<adelejjeh> so what do u suggest?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  so in recovery mode startx brings up the graphical login screen?
<ror_> Ububegin, disabling video cards should be done in the BIOS
<soundray> tmapj: does it return the prompt?
<adelejjeh> dsnt it?
<ere4si> Danish989: reseat your memory sticks then
<ThomPhoenix> I have a problem with the Ubuntu Restricted Extra package.  It's configuring msttcorefonts and I can't get past the screen with info about it and with the red "ok" button. Do I click it? Do I have to type OK in the terminal?
<Anza> Hi, does anybody knows what can I do to avoid Thunderbird delete the original mails from my accounts inbox?
<adelejjeh> ok let me try to open recovery mode... and ill be back.. im on windows now...
<michalski> ok so no one knows the answer to this?: my root account has become a security hole through your System Recovery Menu (8.04) how do i fix this?
<tmapj> soundray: it returns to the precursor if thats what you mean
<dimisdas> Hello everyone. I see the chaos here and i hope someone will help me with some difficulties i have with Network and Sound drivers...
<ackbahr> piroko: Do you lnow anything about graphical acceleration setup?
<Danish989> ere4si: how do I do that?
<soundray> tmapj: try 'sudo nano /etc/rc.local'
<Milchmann> ThomPhoenix, maybe [tab] to select it and then press enter or space?
<adelejjeh> mojo: ok let me try to open recovery mode... and ill be back.. im on windows now...
<ubufra70> ror_: you're right but it doesn' work with 775i65gv MB
<AzizLight> I'm trying to boot ubuntu using parallels but now I have a command line-like screen with grub> and I have no clue what to do :S
<Danish989> eres4i: I thought you said Reset .. Reseatting is just taking them out and placing them back?
<tmapj> ok now its working
<ere4si> Danish989: open the box and pull the memory out and put it back in
<ThomPhoenix> Milchmann: I installed it through the terminal with apt-get, can you use tab there?
<michalski> AzizLight: you mean dual-boot?
<tmapj> so i type the command i want before "exit 0" ?
<Danish989> ere4si: you are sure that will work? And how did this just get messed up out of nowhere?
<soundray> AzizLight: try entering 'reboot' and see if it goes to that same prompt again
<piroko> ackbahr: You mean 3D support? Only with radeons
<Larry_> Ubuntu sucks
<pagoda> what could cause my screensaver to flicker?
<Larry_> xD
<Milchmann> ThomPhoenix, yes it should work
<piroko> ＬＡＲＲＹ＿： ＤＯ ＮＯＴ ＴＡＵＮＴ ＴＨＥ ＡＷＥＳＯＭＥ ＰＯＷＥＲ ＯＦ ＵＢＵＮＴＵ
<at0mix> how does one get resticted drivers to showup in system settings?
<ThomPhoenix> Milchmann: I will try then, thanks. Hope it works.
<tmapj> soundray it says need to be root
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<ackbahr> piroko: Ah, ok... I've got ATI problems here, so thanks anyway I guess! :)
<mojo> Ademan::  i should be here, if not give me 5 min and i'll be back
<ere4si> Danish989: that solved it the one time it happened to me - it goes to busybox because there isn't enough ram
<CarismaD> hi
<pagoda> ati accelerated graphics driver: enabled, in use
<soundray> tmapj: what says that?
<tmapj> the terminal
<mojo> Ademan::  sory, that was for someone else
<AzizLight> michalski: well I'm in osx and I opened paralles. parallels is using the partition created by bootcam (the one that I deleted to create the ubuntu partitions)
<bobgill> how to mount NTFS on hardy ?
<Milchmann> hi everony. i have encrypted my entire system and cant boot it now. grub just gives me "error 24". the relevant files are here http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/208975/ i've reinstalled grub from chroot several times
<ere4si> Danish989: how old is the comp?
<soundray> tmapj: you did type 'sudo nano', didn't you?
<Larry_> "ＬＡＲＲＹ＿： ＤＯ ＮＯＴ ＴＡＵＮＴ ＴＨＥ ＡＷＥＳＯＭＥ ＰＯＷＥＲ ＯＦ ＵＢＵＮＴU" I know, ubuntu rulez and windows crashes. Just a joke
<CarismaD> im new here:D
<tmapj> no you told me to type reboot
<Danish989> ere4si: Old enough, I have 1 Gig of DDR Ram
<soundray> tmapj: no I didn't
<mojo> Anza::  there are settings in the account preferences about leaving mail on server vs deleting it
<dimisdas> Anyone here yo help me?
<tmapj> ok what do i type then?
<melter> how do i get dhclient to set my hostname?
<Larry_> tubgirl
<Danish989> dimisdas: say out your question and whoever can help will assist.
<soundray> tmapj: when I'm talking to you, I use your nick. When I use someone else's nick, I'm not talking to you.
<mojo> dimisdas::  did you say your problems?  i missed it
<belor1> dimisdas, whats the issue
<Anza> mojo: I dont see any
<Ubter> hello
<Larry_> salsasnack rulz xD
<ere4si> Danish989: try the reseat for a start
<tmapj> ok
<mojo> Anza::  what kind of account, pop or imap?
<Ubter> could anyone help me using alien?
<Anza> mojo: since thunderbird you mean?
<Anza> pop
<Larry_> i speak no good english
<mojo> Anza::  hang on, i have tb open and one of each type... brb
<Anza> and I am using yahoo, hotmail and gmail
<soundray> tmapj: have you inserted those commands now?
<belor1> DIMISDAS: whats the issues
<Ubter> I am trying to convert a 32bit rpm to .deb but it is failing. I am on 64bit.
<Danish989> ere4si: have you seen any thread or solution on the internet anywhere for this?
<tmapj> soundray: so do i type the command i want before "exit 0"
<Anza> mojo: ok
<AzizLight> soundray: nothing happened :S and now I don't even have the grub> anymore, just an underscore _ ...
<soundray> AzizLight: were you booting from a CD or CD image in Parallels?
<dimisdas> I installed virtualbox in 7.10 and after the upgrade it told me to install some packs. After i installed them ...
<bobgill> how to mount NTFS on hardy ?
<dimisdas> i was in low graphics
<soundray> tmapj: YES, I already said that
<ThomPhoenix> Milchmann: I can't select it with tab. The screen has a blue background and fills the terminal window. It says "busy with configuring msttcorefonts". Then there is some info about the package and below a red OK button. I can't get past this. I can't click, type, tab.
<Danish989> bobgil: shouldn't they already be mounted?
<ere4si> Danish989: only that you get a busybox prompt due to a lack of ram - memory sticks failing or not seated
<bobgill> no, it isn't
<svl> Something in Ubuntu 8.04 is preventing the assignment of win-L e.a. keyboard shortcuts from performing the associated action. These assignments _do_ work under Kubuntu 8.04. Anyone have any idea where I could look to find out what it taking up those shortcuts?
<bobgill> :/
<MrBill> Has anyone in here configured fuppes to stream to an xbox360 with Hardy? Is it halfway straight forward and a decent project for someone somewhat newbie, or is it not ideal to tackle for a novice?
<dimisdas> then i disabled them and now i have no WiFI network and sound.
<Danish989> ere4si: Windows xp is still reading 1 Gig of ram :/
<dimisdas> What can i do?
<Danish989> bobgill: are you on the live cd or installed ubuntu desktop?
<mojo> Anza::  right-click on the account in the list on the left, select properties.  should bring up account settings window.  select server options on the left, and you'll see a checkbox for leaving messages on the server half way down the settings
<ere4si> Danish989: linux boots diff to windows
<AzizLight> soundray:I'm using paralels, I have no clue what's happening, it's the first time I use parallels, I was bored :S
<bobgill> installed already
<Danish989> ere4si: ok, I will try that method a bit
<dimisdas> what can i do to give u more info about it and solve it?
<ariqs> the only way I have been able to get connected to the net is with wvdial in a terminal.  One of my problems is that I have two modems installed on this computer, and it finds the modem I don't want to use because it's not as stable and connects at a slower baud.
<soundray> AzizLight: did you attempt to install Ubuntu into a Parallels virtual machine then? Or did you download a pre-installed image?
<ariqs> is there anyway to have wvdial ignore the first modem it finds?
<dimisdas> Any idea of what i can do?
<teratorn> could anyone tell me the proper way to configure a bridge interface, br0, to have a static address and at attach eth0 to it?
<mojo> Larry_::  how did you do the font change?
<Anza> mojo: yes, thank you, I will test it
<AzizLight> soundray: I just install ubuntu on a seperate partition (I created a windows partition with bootcam and then I deleted it during the ubuntu installation...well to install the ubuntu partitions on it)
<mdgeorge> Hi
<mojo> Anza::  np, pay it forward ;)
<shadowpool> Hi!
<johannal> does anyone here who uses AWN have firefox launch in a new window (with a instance on the dock) event though launcher is present in the doc
<chetnick> i have a problem connecting to two different networks at the same time, with two different interfaces (eth0 cable, and eth1 wireless) using NetworkManager. It can be either or. Cant do both. I can do it manualy (when i turn of NetworkManager).
<mdgeorge> I'm getting periodic seg faults in gvim. Can someone point me to instructions to filing a bug report?
<mojo> johannal::  only when i already have another firefox window open
<JimmyJazz> hi everyone - i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy from feisty and have hit a problem. When in the update manager i click install and get the message - W: GPG error http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:  - ' i'm using a dell inspiron 6400 laptop - any ideas?
<DJones> !launchpad | mdgeorge
<ubottu> mdgeorge: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mdgeorge> thanks
<mojo> johannal::  unless your awn icon is pointing to like ff2 and your menu runs ff3 - it was like that for me when i ran them concurrently under gutsy
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me get my laptop sound card to work properly? the sound works, but when I plug in my headphones the speakers don't stop playing sound... lspci says that my sound card is a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03). This feature works fine in vista... any idea how to activate it in ubuntu?
<adelejjeh> mojo: it dint work
<johannal> mojo: hmmmm thats odd......I don't have ff3 installed only ff2 and the menu points to ff2
<mojo> adelejjeh::  you tried startx under the recovery login?
<adelejjeh> i wsnt able to start X in recovery mode...
<soundray> AzizLight: if you want to try Ubuntu in Parallels, you should tell Parallels to boot the Desktop CD. If you want to put Ubuntu on your Bootcamp partition, you should restart your Mac and boot directly from the Desktop CD (have it in the drive and hold down the C key)
<ariqs> the only way I have been able to get connected to the net is with wvdial in a terminal.  One of my problems is that I have two modems installed on this computer, and it finds the modem I don't want to use because it's not as stable and connects at a slower baud.   How can I make wvdial configure skip this modem to find the other?
<adelejjeh> ya
<mojo> johannal::  you have another ffox window open somewhere?  close the one, and then use ps aux |grep firefox at a command line
<adelejjeh> it dint recognize the X
<mojo> johannal::  if ffox is truly closed, you'll only see the match to your own command, no others
<ariqs> .
<ackbahr> Let's turn it differently : if I have a bunch of issues with my Hardy upgrade, is there a way to do it again, to maybe "clean up" the problems? Or maybe from a install CD?
<adelejjeh> mojo: what do u think i shld do?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well i wasn't meaning for you to test that, i was just askin what you meant about logging into x as root... that should be disabled
<shadowpool> Quick question:  Someone had a bad ram stick and repeatedly crashed his Ubuntu box.  The ext3 filesystem is all sorts of messed up.  Is it better to run fsck first, then back up data?  Or back up data then run fsck, then back up again (in case some corruption is fixed?)
<basvg> ackbahr: iirc the install cd has a recovery option... that might be what you're looking for (never had to use it though)
<ariqs> I got my ubuntu 7.10 disks today. Tobad it's old news now ;P
<ariqs> is there a dedicated ubuntu help channel?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  i don't know the nvidia driver's name, but we can try to figure that out and put it back how it was.  i don't have nvidia gear so i don't know the ins and outs of the proprietary driver
<johannal> mojo: when I do ps aux I do see FF even though I don't have it running
<DJones> ariqs: this is it, just ask your question
<genii> ariqs: You are in it
<AzizLight> soundray: I heard that I could boot other partitions directely from parallels. So for instance now I have an ubuntu partition (that I can boot normally if I restard my mac), and what I tried to do is to boot to ubuntu directly using parallels from osx
<soundray> shadowpool: it's probably best to image the partition in question with partimage or similar, then to run fsck on it.
<LoOoD> which package do you guys suggest for firewall? i'm using the lokkit package and just using its medium setting.
<doofy_> is there a good tool to resize ntfs? the installers one is not working
<adelejjeh> mojo: my driver is Gforce 7300
<mojo> johannal::  only once, from the command line that you typed to bring up the list.  ps will list itself
<ariqs> DJones: I have asked in here and I get no response ;P I thought there might be a better channel. this one is giant and spammy
<adelejjeh> mojo: guide me through it... what should i do?
<trond-> ackbahr: what I did was just do a clean install from CDs. Just download the ISO and burn it on a CD.
<YouKnowMe> Hello, My old extensions aren't compatible with this new FF and nightly tester isn't working, it asks me if I want to force install, I say yes but they don't get installed..
<mojo> adelejjeh::  hang on and let me find out the right package name
<soundray> AzizLight: oh, does Parallels support that now? Well, I can't comment on that, sorry...
<Judeglass> is there a workaround to get itunes to share it's library with Rhythmbox?
<tmapj> soundray, the command i inserted needs a password
<mojo> adelejjeh::  you running i386 or 64bit?
<tmapj> how do i set that up in the boot file
<forevertheuni> \o hi..i've installed nvidia driver manually(a beta version) however when I boot an old version of nvidia.ko is loaded..if I rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia , the correct version is loaded..so where's the file that allows me to remove nvidia.ko form the /lib/****/volatile directory? tyvm
<adelejjeh> i386
<AzizLight> soundray: I thinks the new version support that...but I'm not sure
<DJones> ariqs: its just busy, this is the best place to ask, it might just take time for somebody who knows the answer to notice the question and have time to help
<soundray> tmapj: not if you run it from rc.local. Enter it without the 'sudo; part
<soundray> tmapj: not if you run it from rc.local. Enter it without the 'sudo' part
<mojo> you at the recovery console?
<tmapj> soundray what was the name of the file again pls?
<crdlb> forevertheuni: put nv in DISABLED_MODULES in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<johannal> mojo: ok..so I confirmed that I don't have any other FF instances open...but still if I click on the launcher instead of just opening FF and having an arrow under the icon...I get a completely new icon/instance in teh dock....which I don't get e.g. with the terminal
<shadowpool> ﻿soundray:  Is it bad to mount a partition that has a broken file system?  Would it be harmful to attempt a backup on said file system?
<unop> johannal, ps aux | grep -vi [g]rep
<forevertheuni> ty crdlb
<ackbahr> trond-: Yes, but I have tiny little details (like a config stuff that shuts down sound volume on startup) and bigger configs (like the whole sound card business anyway) that I don't want to loose! Is there a soft way that would do this?
<soundray> AzizLight: apparently it doesn't support it so well...
<johannal> mojo: that only happens with the terminal e.g. if I actually have two terminals opened
<adelejjeh> mojo: so tell me when u find smtg
<adelejjeh> mojo: and thx
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<mojo> johannal::  weird, that is true.  um, try removing the ffox launcher from the panel in awn manager, then re-add it?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  i already found the package name
<forevertheuni> adelejjeh, what was your question?
<tem_> Fresh install of 8.04 and the mouse occasionally 'studder' then eventually and randomly the caps lock and scroll lock will blink and the enter OS freezes.  Whats going on?
<adelejjeh> mojo: so what should i do?
<tmapj> soundray what was the name of the file again pls?
<sparkybean> hi all. I have ubuntu installed on this laptop, which accesses the Internet wirelessly just fine, and i have a desktop computer connected to the laptop (via a crossover Ethernet cable) that i want to be able to access the Internet through the laptop. Can it be done?
<soundray> shadowpool: it's definitely safest to image it first. Then you're not lost, even if fsck fails
<trond-> ackbahr: if you have a spare disk you could copy it on to that, or a memory stick or something. Or burn those important stuff on a CD.
<paule> ariqs: you might find it calmer and just as useful to ask in one of the forums... You'd have to take all the time to write down all that is important
<johannal> mojo: nope
<Lifeisfynny> Is there a file to install for removing DRM (Digital Rights Management) on an audiobook file?
<johannal> mojo: same thing
<shadowpool> soundray:  Thanks!
<forevertheuni> yes sparky
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you're logged in at the recovery console, you are root and your prompt will be a hash (#) instead of the dollar sign ($) you get when you're logged in as a regular user
<ackbahr> trond-: But some of those I don't even remember where they are.... :(
<forevertheuni> sparkybean, you have to enable masquerading on laptop to the wireless device
<adelejjeh> mojo: right
<forevertheuni> and have the default route at desktop
<soundray> tmapj: it's /etc/rc.local .  You are straining my patience. It's just plain lazy not to write down something like that.
<sparkybean> how do i do that forevertheuni?
<mojo> johannal::  well you got me bud.  see if there is an awn-specific channel, or seek out their user forums, wiki, or bug tracker maybe
<dimisdas> I installed VirtualBox in Ubuntu 32bit 7.10 and worked fine. When i upgraded  to ubuntu 8 VirtualBox told me to install some packages that had to do with kernel. After that i had to restart... After restarted at the opening the message: ubuntu run in low graphics, appeared. I removed all the packages i had installed for virtual box and now my graphics are better (but not as good these graphics were before i do anything) but my WiFi networkin
<dimisdas> g doesnt work and I also experience problems with my Sound Drivers. Any ideas? Anything i can do to give u more info about these problems?
<forevertheuni> sparkybean, check pvt
<trond-> ackbahr: settings could be in the /etc directory. Anyway. If you spend time on doing that part of the job before you wipe the disk, you should have a good chance of getting your system up to what it was.
<tmapj> soundray sorry, and how do you edit it?
<johannal> mojo: alright...thanks though
<adelejjeh> mojo: next?
<soundray> tmapj: fed up now, bye.
<mojo> adelejjeh::  oka, well as root you need to:  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed-up
<mojo> adelejjeh::  i used .messed-up to be sure you get a unique name for the backup file, not overwriting another .backup that we might need later
<shadowpool> tmapj, what's up?
<forevertheuni> sparkybean, ????
<adelejjeh> mojo:so i just type this in the prompt and it will work?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  after you back up your xorg.conf file, then: aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nv
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if yo are root.  if you are your own user, put "sudo " in front of both command lines i gave you
<adelejjeh> mojo: no i would be root
<mojo> adelejjeh::  sudo means super-user-do, to run programs with root permissions
<adelejjeh> mojo: go on..
<Simonft> I hace a powerbook g4 and I can't get flash to work
<trond-> anyone know where to get some help on nautilus. I have serious issues in Hardy. I can't move windows or icons (programs, files or directories). Need to find out some debugging information. Maybe this is the moment where I learn how to code in c or whatever language nautilus is written in?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay then, you have your instructions my son now run like the wind
<bcardarella> Is there a way to modify how Ubuntu handles hotplugging? For instance, I want to change the default behavior for when I plug in my Franklin Wireless CDU-680 (broadband wireless USB stick)
<dimisdas> Can anyone help me please? :P
<mojo> adelejjeh::  after you reinstall the nv driver (opensource one), you should be back to square one at least.
<tem_> Fresh install of 8.04 and the mouse occasionally 'studder' then eventually and randomly the caps lock and scroll lock will blink and the enter OS freezes.  Whats going on?
<Simonft> ﻿dimisdas: state your problem
<dimisdas> v
<dimisdas> I installed VirtualBox in Ubuntu 32bit 7.10 and worked fine. When i upgraded  to ubuntu 8 VirtualBox told me to install some packages that had to do with kernel. After that i had to restart... After restarted at the opening the message: ubuntu run in low graphics, appeared. I removed all the packages i had installed for virtual box and now my graphics are better (but not as good these graphics were before i do anything) but my WiFi networkin
<dimisdas> g doesnt work and I also experience problems with my Sound Drivers. Any ideas? Anything i can do to give u more info about these problems?
<adelejjeh> mojo: but after i indert those commands, i should be able to open ubuntu in normal mode?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you want someone to help yo uget the proprietary drivers, find someone who has experience with them to help you
<ackbahr> trond-: Well, maybe I'll clonzilla my partition beforehand, or something like that....
<Herlaziness> hello, how can I tell the current version of ubuntu?
<adelejjeh> mojo: dint u just help me with that?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  yeah, you'll want to reboot to get out of the recovery console run-level
<patbam> argh, my keyboard indicator panel applet seems to have broken -- when i toggle it the name doesn't change.
<Starnestommy> Herlaziness: lsb_release -a
<Herlaziness> thanks Starnestommy
<ejer> dimisdas: try installing a fresh hardy image
<adelejjeh> mojo: ok let me try this... and ill be back
<adelejjeh> mojo: thanks
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay, so you already did those two steps?  backed up xorg.conf and installed the xserver-xorg-video-nv package?
<tmapj> shadowpool: ?
<dimisdas> ejer: How can i do that?
<trond-> dimisdas: you could check the output in /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages and such. Also check dmesg and see what that says.
<adelejjeh> mojo: no not yet
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you havent, that is what to do next.  okay, i'll be here
<gandalf88> join #ubuntu-it
<fiXXXerMet> Need some help with my xorg.conf file.  I have 2 dvi ports.  FIrst one is hooked to my samsung computer monitor and works just fine.   I want to connect the second dvi port to my 1080p tv as a second monitor (not cloned)...  Any tips?
<ejer> dimisdas: go to ubuntu.com, download it and follow same process you used to install 7.10
<adelejjeh> mojo: im still in windows:P
<mojo> johannal:: good luck, sorry i couldn't help more
<Lifeisfynny> Would anyone know how to convert an audiobook file presently in wma format w/'Digital Rights Management' to mp3?
<jco> hi, just installed 8.04 and when telling grub which initrd image to use it tells "Error 28: Slected item cannot fit into memory", anyone else here had the same problem?
<dimisdas> ejer: I am on ubuntu 8 right now, Why do i have to reinstall i?
<dimisdas> it*
<tmapj> can anyone help me with a bluetooth problem?
<dimisdas> trond: Checking
<Mattevt> So, if a video embedded in Firefox requires WMP, how would I go about obtaining that codec and applying it to the browser?
<trond-> fiXXXerMet: try not to mess with it. I've played with that file a few times and it is nothing I would recommend. Can't do it in GUI?
<icmp_> macd, ping
<tem_> Fresh install of 8.04 and the mouse occasionally 'studder' then eventually and randomly the caps lock and scroll lock will blink and the enter OS freezes.  Whats going on?
<bladerunne1> there is a plugin for gnome that you use to replace the current application launcher on the top panel (top left) that acts identical to the mac panel in that it will show you "file" "edit" etc for the current open program (only those that use gtk) anyone know what it is called?
<fiXXXerMet> trond-: Maybe - where do I go?
<ackbahr> Lifeisfynny: Play it a set up a recorder on the line out....
<devlogic> I'm having some trouble with an 8.04 amd86 install; I get "Error 17" after Grub stage 1.5 loading.  I've tried what seems like everything, including copying the files to the flash drive from a mac, windows, and a linux system (running 7.08), custom and stock syslinux.cfg files.  I think my chief problem is that the "root" parameter in syslinux.conf isn't correct.  I've tried without, with "/dev/ram", and "/dev/ram/0".  Any ideas?
<devlogic> er, "amd64", that is
<stroyan> trond-:  You could start at http://library.gnome.org/devel/guides if you want to dive into nautilus and swim around in the source.
<Lifeisfynny> ackbahr, I'd like to put it on an IPOD
<jasperarcher> hello, i need some help with booting.  i installed 8.04 with a usb stick (cd-rom physical damage on my laptop), and now i always have to use the usb stick to startup, otherwise my laptop hangs on "GRUB _"
<dimisdas> trond:  /var/log/syslog wont work even with root permissions.
<lesshaste> how can I configure xorg.cong to use fglrx?
<ackbahr> Lifeisfynny: Still, you can play it and set Audacity to record what comes from the main mix down, can't you?
<trond-> Mattevt: You should use the vns... hang on, I'll google for that one. there is a firefox plugin for it.
<helicopterrun> Is it possible to boot from a 4gb internal hdd and have the master be a 750gb external
 * delcoyote hi
<trond-> dimisdas: do tail -f /var/log/syslog or cat /var/log/syslog | less
<ejer> lesshaste: administration>hardware drivers
<mojo> bladerunne1::  there was talk at one time, somebody wanted to scratch that itch and made an attempt at it, but i think it was really problematic because it involved taking over the menu from gtk apps and they weren't designed with that in mind architecturally. don't know if the guy finished it, but he did make some progress, though there were lots of problems
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to download the GNOME environment?
<Mattevt> trond- thanks!...what's vns?
<lesshaste> ejer: ok thanks
<melter> how do i get dhclient to set my hostname?
<stroyan> helicopterrun:  What you _you_ mean by "the master"?
<bladerunne1> mojo: cheers
<sparkybean> forevertheuni...
<ejer> melter: needs to be done on dhcp server
<Lifeisfynny> ackbahr,   I get a garbled sound coming out 'audacious' for a few seconds and then it stops
<bladerunne1> mojoi: like this http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=41558&d=1187998206
<forevertheuni> I tried to convo you in private
<tokah_> movieplayer doesn't even correctly play the example oggs that come with ubuntu on my comp. its play speed is like maybe a frame a second, and no sound
<melter> ejer, it already is, but i need ubuntu to set it
<forevertheuni> sparkybean, I tried to convo you in private
<bladerunne1> mojo: ^^
<helicopterrun> like use it as a main drive
<sparkybean> did you get my replies?
<mojo> bladerunne1::  yeah?
<dimisdas> trono-: Tried. Do u want the results?
<dimisdas> trondo-: *
<trond-> Mattevt: You should apt-get for Videolan.. vlc was the right abbreviation :)
<forevertheuni> no sparkybean  I didn't
<forevertheuni> :/
<ackbahr> Lifeisfynny: Ah, it's not the best solution then..... Sorry I don't have any other suggestion? (or maybe a second computer to record?)
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card. Any idea how to fix it?
<mojo> bladerunne1::  sorry i can't remember wehere i was reading that, it was like 6 or 10 months ago.  if you google the right words you might find soething about it, it was on some mailing list archive
<Mattevt> trond- oh...I have VLC...how do I get it to work with firefox?
<mojo> bladerunne1::  some gnome dev list or something
<trond-> dimisdas: :) did you get anything out of it? or was it empty?
<forevertheuni> sparkybean, join #sparkybean
<trond-> Mattevt: there should be a Firefox-plugin for that.
<Lifeisfynny> ackbahr, yeah, I was hoping it could be done, thanks
<nn123645> hey guys
<bladerunne1> mojo: yeah been trying finally cotton on to macmenu
<Mattevt> OK, I'll look, thank you!
<ackbahr> Lifeisfynny: Well, good luck anyway
<nn123645> I was wondering if it was possible to get Battlefield 2 to work in ubuntu?
<dimisdas> trond-: Yeah, i had results
<Lifeisfynny> ackbahr, thanks
<stroyan> helicopterrun:  You can use an external drive for the root partition.  Or for several partitions mounted where you like.
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card. Any idea how to fix it?
<trond-> dimisdas: hm. can you dcc it or something?
<mojo> bladerunne1::  "cotton on to macmenu" ??? what does that mean?  you came to like it or accustomed to it?
<ejer> melter: are you trying to send it to the dhcp server, or set your hostname locally from the server
<dimisdas> trond-: The results are here http://rafb.net/p/vLuMzh42.html
<helicopterrun> i have an older e machines is that a problem
<melter> ejer, for example, when i run dhcpcd -H on gentoo, it sets the hostname to whatever the dhcp server sends
<bitsbam> anyone using fluxbox in Hardy?
<iKar> Iv got atheros chipset antena how to install?
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card. Any idea how to fix it?
<melter> and i want to do the same on ubuntu
<iKar> Iv got atheros chipset antena how to install?
<Dvyjones> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<richard> Atheros (L) :$
<richard> Atheros (L) :$
<noelferreira> does anyone knows how to stop the system from changing my brightness level without disable acpi?
<trond-> dimisdas: nothing much of interest there I would say.
<Dvyjones> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card. Any idea how to fix it?
<trond-> noelferreira: go into powermanager and unset a parameter
<bladerunne1> mojo: think you missed my earlier post when I did "^^" this meaning look above! - http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=41558&d=1187998206
<Girindor> i have a ralink RT2561T / RT61 chipset PCI card for my desktop (wlan0), can't get it to work. it is there when I do lspci. would appreciate any help.
<ejer> melter: seems dhclient doesn't do that, but could be wrong... you could install dhcpcd...
<mojo> any one know if there is a tea-timer function on the ubuntu clock ?
<devlogic> I'm getting error 17 when attempting to boot from a hd-media installer on a flash drive.  amd64.  any ideas?
<bitsbam> how do i change gtk theme from fluxbox?
<mojo> you know, a short alarm, like say to set in 10min
<noelferreira> trond-, i don't have the paramter anymore. i had it in the beta version but now with a fresh install i don't even have the on-battery tab on power settings
<trond-> dimisdas: if you don't have any important stuff or settings on your machine, I would wipe everything.
<Dvyjones> Pusur: Are you norwegian?
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card. Any idea how to fix it?
<dimisdas> trond-: What shall i do then? I am new and i come from windows, help me plz break the walls Microsoft built over me,
<big-g>  does anyone use nvidia's twinview with tv out?
<Pusur> Yes, I am.
<mojo> bladerunne1::  yeah, i did miss that, you dissappeared from my network segment on irc for a sec, cuz i could not tab-complete your name just then
<ejer> devlogic: grub did not correctly guess your hard drives
<adelejjeh> mojo: i couldnt back up... it is giving me no such file or directory
<dimisdas> trond-: Is this the only thing i can do? reinstall everything?
<iKar> My graphic card says not in use how to make it go in use
<trond-> noelferreira: is your laptop charging? go to System / Preferences / Power Management - Uncheck Dim display when Idle
<dthacker-work> hi!  Is there gnome based music player that scrobbles songs to last.fm as amarok does?
<devlogic> ejer: hrm, I had no problem installing 7.10 on this same hardware with the same flash drive.
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card. Any idea how to fix it?
<Girindor> @dthacker-work yes there is, rhythmbox
<ubottu> Girindor: Error: "dthacker-work" is not a valid command.
<bitsbam> trond, i think banshee does that
<trond-> dimisdas: It would be the sense thing to do I think. Sometimes that is the best approach in stead of using hours and hours on trying to fix something.
<stroyan> melter:  You could try commenting out "send host-name "<hostname>";" from /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf so it doesn't tell before asking.
<noelferreira> trond-, it happens when it is not charging
<mephorash> :)
<adelejjeh> mojo: i couldnt back up... it is giving me no such file or directory
<Girindor> dthacker-work: rhythmbox can do that
<ejer> devlogic: grub needs to be helped sometimes, using grub-install /dev/sdx will usually do it
<Russel-Athletic> hiho
<bladerunne1> ﻿mojo: weird! ah well found it and its called macmenu-applet FYI ;0)
<iKar> y graphic card says not in use how to make it go in use
<Girindor> you just need to go to preferences, plugins
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<Girindor> activate the lastfm plugin
<dthacker-work> Grindor: tnx, I'll give it a look. :)
<devlogic> working with the official Hardy hd-media installer, haven't gotten it to boot yet.
<adelejjeh> mojo, u there?
<Girindor> in the preferences of the plugin key in your last.fm username and pw
<noelferreira> trond-, it happens always and i had to disable acpi. i'm just asking if there's other options. like go around with script files in the acpi settings
<iKar> y graphic card says not in use how to make it go in use
<devlogic> so no grub-install yet
<Girindor> works for me :-)
<Russel-Athletic> why doesn't my laptop led not work with the newest release but with the previous everything was fine. any suggestions how to fix this?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay, hang on i was busy.. 1sec
<weaseal> how does one wipe all the archived packages from adept/apt-get?
 * weaseal is outta hard drive space...
<adelejjeh> mojo: no prob
<ejer> !patience | iKar
<ubottu> iKar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dimisdas> trond-: I have important settings in my computer. I have programs from my work...
<iKar> okie I will wait
<madakacherry> is there anyone that can help with hotkeys on xubuntu?
<Girindor> weaseal: sudo apt-get --help
<Girindor> or better
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<dthacker-work> !hotkeys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bitsbam> weasel, you mean delete the packages after install? thats apt-get clean
<Girindor> sudo apt-get --help | more
<iKar> okie IM sorry :(
<MatthewAPeters> I just upgraded to Heron and cannot get twinview or high-res working again.  Card is Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT.  Logs show a lot of junk about VESA loading.  Tried Envy.  Tried nvidia-xconfig.  About a zillion times.  Any ideas?
<Girindor> will tell you all the commands :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> madakacherry: try in #xubuntu
<iKar> I will wait
<ejer> iKar: try using driver manager in administration>hardware drivers
<weaseal> Girindor, is sudo really needed for --help? :P
<Girindor> i guess not ;-)
<adelejjeh> mojo: i entered cp/etc/X11/xorg.conf/etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed-up
<trond-> dimisdas: hm. what you could do is save those important files and programs on a memory stick, external HD or burn it on CDs/DVDs
<Girindor> ﻿i have a ralink RT2561T / RT61 chipset PCI card for my desktop (wlan0), can't get it to work. it is there when I do lspci. would appreciate any help.
<adelejjeh> mojo: isnt it right?
<helicopterrun> i have a usb hdd and i cant get a new patition with gparted any ideas
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<iKar> Iv got ati graphic card and its in restricted drivers
<Girindor> helicopter: is it mounted?
<trond-> dimisdas: have you tried to uninstall / un-apt the VirtualBox
<Girindor> you cant partition when its mounted
<dimisdas> trond-: yes,,, :(
<mojo> adelejjeh::  cp is a command, there is a space before the /etc/X... part.  one command, two arguements.  cp <sourcefile> <destinationfile>
<fiXXXerMet> What is the program that I use to configure my monitor's make and model and aspect ratio?
<big-g>  does anyone use nvidia's twinview with tv out?
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<weaseal> sweet, thanks Girindor , that gave me back a GiB
<mojo> adelejjeh::  so it is "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed-up
<helicopterrun> partitions 1 and 2 but they are fat 32 i cant mout the 3rd 500 gb part as any type
<bitsbam> big-g, i run a tv with twin-view
<Girindor> np :-)
<adelejjeh> mojo: oh so cp /etc...?
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<adelejjeh> mojo: is it Xone one or ll?
<Girindor> well, in order to partition anything in gparted it needs to be unmounted first
<Danish989> hi everyone
<mojo> adelejjeh::  then after that is successful you do "aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nv" .. when successfull, reboot and test it
<Girindor> if it is mounted you cant partition
<big-g> bitsbam, i am having a problem getting the display to fit on my tv. the display is way to big. do you have this problem?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  X Eleven
<iKar> I will be back going to try it
<Danish989> eris: you were helping me out with my busybox problem?
<bitsbam> big-g, no, what video card do you have? nvidia?
<Girindor> ﻿i have a ralink RT2561T / RT61 chipset PCI card for my desktop (wlan0), can't get it to work. it is there when I do lspci. would appreciate any help.
<trond-> Dvyjones: have you tried to google bcm4306 linux ubuntu or something?
<big-g> yes
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> :)
<adelejjeh> mojo: it said missing destination file operand
<big-g> bitsbam, yes
<mojo> adelejjeh::  what did you type exactly?
<bitsbam> big-g, which version Ubuntu
<bitsbam> 8.04?
<bujar> No sounds!!! No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<bujar> help
<Dvyjones> trond-: Yes, and I've tried all the tutorials, but none worked
<helicopterrun> yes i know i have done that and every time i try to delete the third partition its ntfs i cnat make a new ext3 or 2 partition iget an error
<melter> stroyan, i don't have that in my /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf file
<big-g> bitsbam, i have a nvidia card....sorry
<adelejjeh> mojo:cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf/etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed-up
<trond-> dimisdas: seems that there are some settings or something else that is causing you problem. check for virtualbox or something in /var/log/messages
<bitsbam> big-g, which Ubuntu version, 8.04?
<big-g> bitsbam, you can email me your xorg.conf?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  cp is the command, then space, then /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the source file (with path), THEN SPACE, then /etc/X11/xorg.conf.messed-up is the destination file.
<trond-> Dvyjones: have you tried to use the windows drivers. Don't remember program to use, but there is one.
<Nergar> i want to synchronize my /home folders in both my lappy and my pc but obviously ignoring .hidden files, what tool can I use besides unison??
<stroyan> melter:  Does your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf include "request ... host-name, ... "
<Nergar> thanx
<Girindor> bujar: hm, ubuntu 8.04 is a bit buggy when it comes to sound... try doing alsamixer in the terminal and bringing all the volume controls up
<adelejjeh> mojo: oh ok... sry:$
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<big-g> bitsbam, well...uhh...not exactly ubuntu
<mojo> adelejjeh::  it's okay... one darwin point taken away but you're still in the game :P
<bitsbam> well, i am not twin-view anymore, however, it may still help
<dimisdas> trond-: I think theres a package that has to do with the ubuntu kernel. That package provides virtualbox-ose module (vboxdrv.ko) for the
<dimisdas> 2.6.24-16-386 kernel.
<Girindor> Nergar: try Synkron (you can find it on sourceforge)
<bitsbam> big-g, what distro?
<melter> strongarm, yes
<adelejjeh> mojo: hehe ok it finished the installing
<melter> stroyan, yes
<adelejjeh> mojo: ill reboot?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  cool.. test it, are you back into graphics mode?
<melter> stroyan, that's all it has, just that one line
<big-g> bitsbam, i am using gentoo. but if you don't have a working twinview xorg.conf than it won't help.
<Danish989> My ubuntu 8.04 just stopped booting, and instead I'm stuck at BusyBox :S can anyone help??
<mojo> adelejjeh::  yeah, reboot and see if it works
<adelejjeh> mojo: cross ur fingers:P
<adelejjeh> :p
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please help me with some module issues: I`m trying to blacklist ndiswrapper from autoloading at boot time. So I remove it from /etc/modules and also added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist . But it is still loading . Any advice an what I should do next ?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  done
<trond-> dimisdas: hm.. haven't really tried the virtualbox stuff, so I am shooting blanks here. Maybe you should reinstall the normal kernel after uninstalling the vb-kernel stuff?
<bitsbam> big-g, do you have access to the GUI program nvidia-settings? maybe emerge nvidia-settings?
<forevertheuni> how can I use sudo with a | or > like
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone know how to make Evolution group the Inbox by date?
<forevertheuni> sudo cat file | patch -p1
<big-g> ya, using the gui
<Danish989> My ubuntu 8.04 just stopped booting, and instead I'm stuck at BusyBox :S can anyone help??
<Danish989> !busybox
<ubottu> Factoid busybox not found
<big-g> bitsbam, ya...using the gui
<bitsbam> big-g, had a backup of the twin-view, can email it to you, need addresss
<Girindor> can anyone please help me? ﻿i have a ralink RT2561T / RT61 chipset PCI card for my desktop (wlan0), can't get it to work. it is there when I do lspci. would appreciate any help. -how can i configure settings for wpa from the terminal? iwpriv command wont work.
<bujar> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<adelejjeh> mojo: i was tlking to smone i know, he said it is possible to change the resolution b4 reaching the log in page.. do u have any clue how this is done?
<mojo> forevertheuni::  dunno... does sudo work with quotes?  sudo "cmd | cmd"?
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<dimisdas> trond-: already  unistalled the vb-stuff. How can i install again the normal kernel>
<big-g> bitsbam, awsome! thankx! it's darin.hensley@gmail.com
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well, no. i don't know how, other than manually changing xorg.conf before starting.
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿ I just upgraded to Heron and cannot get twinview or high-res working again.  Card is Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT.  Logs show a lot of junk about VESA loading.  Tried Envy.  Tried nvidia-xconfig.  About a zillion times.  Any ideas?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if your friend knows ask them i guess.  just did you get back into an X login screen now?
<Girindor> bujar: you somehow have to install alsa or something like that - i did it last weekend on my sisters laptop but cant remember how... i just googled around...
<bitsbam> big-g, ok, will do
<Nergar> Girindor, thanks
<dimisdas> trond-: Synaptic package manager?
<adelejjeh> mojo: and i still have the same prob... its very slow, it just reached the login screen, but it frezed, dint prompt me for user name...
<jasperarcher> Hello all, I have a question about 8.04 that I just installed.  I installed from USB stick (physical damage to CD-ROM drive) onto my toshiba laptop.  And it installed OK I think -- graphics look good, wireless works fine.  My problem is that when I try to boot directly from my hard disk it hangs on a black screen with "GRUB _" on it and that's it.  However, if I boot via USB, and then choose the option "load from hard
<jasperarcher> drive" it boots up fine.  I posted more detailed information about this problem here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776236  any help would be much appreciated.
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<trond-> dimisdas: use synaptics and search for kernel I presume. That is what I would have done.
<adelejjeh> mojo: shall i w8 to see if itll work?
<Esse> hi every1
<Vlet> How does one change the position of new windows on the screen? It's rather annoying with two monitors to have new windows appear split between the two.
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list
<dimisdas> trond-: Many results that have nothing to do with real kernel. Something more specific?
<adelejjeh> mojo: isnt it possble to start X in recovery mode?
<mojo> adelejjeh:: startx at the command line
<o0Chris0o> how do I make sure deKorator is installed and running?
<adelejjeh> one word?
<trond-> dimisdas: I would just search for kernel
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<Danish989> My ubuntu 8.04 just stopped booting, and instead I'm stuck at BusyBox :S can anyone help??
<dimisdas> trond-" :P
<adelejjeh> mojo: one word?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  but it may be configured to refuse root logins.  though you do have a password on your root account so it might work
<mojo> adelejjeh::  one word :)
<adelejjeh> mojo: but i dont know my root password,how can i change it in the console?
<ariqs> ok, so I ran scanmodem and it said I had a hsfmodem. I'm downloaded what I believe to be drivers for that now, but i have no idea how to install them. What do I do with them? It's currently downloading as hsfmodem-7.68.00.06tstloem.tar.gz
<dimisdas> trond-: found many versions. Which kernel do i need?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if startx works, you can try using your user login.  but i am not sure if that will work or not.  i am not up on my run-level differneces - and the recovery console is a different run-level for linux
<trond-> dimisdas: you use the linux-image
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list
<mojo> adelejjeh::  passwd root
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<RandyboY> Isnt XMMS possible to install from the reps?
<trond-> dimisdas: find the one that is the closest to the one that is in Ubuntu 8.04 now. On mine this was: linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<trond-> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64
<Danish989> can anyone help me solve my Busybox problem?
<tyrone> Hi i am about to change from gutsy to hardy is it possible to make a buck up of my firefox settings(bookmarks, passwords, etc)?
<thatsnotjack> I just upgraded to hardy, but there's processes called kapcid and kapcid_notify which hog up 99% of cpu all the time.  I added acpi=off to my kernel line on /boot/grub/menu.lst, but that breaks my internet connection.  Is there any other way to keep these processes from bogging down my machine?
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿tyrone - I had no problem with favorites after upgrade
<adelejjeh> mojo: btw isnt what's happenin to me wierd?
<mojo> RandyboY::  it WAS, though I have not run xmms in a long time.  i use amarok and audacious
<Vlet> tyrone: All those settings are stored in a hidden directory named ~/.mozilla
<forevertheuni> what the application name of the new ubuntu firewall?
<trond-> dimisdas: it was a few more, but look for those 2.6.24-16 stuffs.
<Dvyjones> I am getting disconnected from my wireless network ab. every 2 minutes using bcm4306 card, then I have too reboot to get back. Any idea how to fix it?
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿tyrone - but firefox will upgrade, so some of your pluggins might not cary over
<tyrone> MatthewAPeters, I want to erase my partition and install it in a new one
<dimisdas> trond-: Found it. Now? Shall i remove it and install it again?
<tyrone> Vlet, thanks you
<mojo> adelejjeh::  it is strange that it is so slow.
<tyrone> And is anyone using AWN in hardy?
<desowin> what's the preffered way to request package update?
 * Dvyjones does
<mojo> tyrone::  try to but it keeps crashing on me
<ariqs> ok, so I ran scanmodem and it said I had a hsfmodem. I'm downloading what I believe to be drivers for that now, but i have no idea how to install them. What do I do with them? It's currently downloading as hsfmodem-7.68.00.06tstloem.tar.gz
<adelejjeh> mojo: do u think that it might not be freezing, its just slow?
<trond-> dimisdas: it's worth a shot, but then again, it could break your whole system. Do a search or a question in the forum and ask what people think...
<MatthewAPeters> maybe copy your /home/~ to a card or something
<Danish989> doesn't anyone have any solutions for the BusyBox problem??
<Vlet> desowin: what do you mean? you mean to manually update an installed package?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  hard to say not being there to see it for myself, ya know.  "slow" is a subjective and relative term
<jsh_> I have an ATI Radeon 9550.  Gutsy worked find.  Hardy had jerky performance because it wasn't doing direct rendering.  I tried various fixes posted various places.  Mostly they didn't work.  After the last, from http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide, it's become unusable.  It comes up, lets me log in, draws the heron, then the screen goes white.  Suggestions?
<dimisdas> trond-: Thank you. Will have a try.
<Vlet> Danish989: Maybe take your problem to the forums, or search them first for others with the same problem.
<trond-> tyrone: most of the settings are either in ./firefox or ./mozilla hidden directories.
<jsh_> Sorry "... worked fine."
<adelejjeh> mojo: ok i typed start x.. it gave me a dotted grey screen:s
<trond-> dimisdas: good luck :)
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list
<desowin> Vlet: I mean how to request to get actually working package in offical repository; cmake 2.4 patch 7 is ultimately buggy, I'd like to get cmake 2.4 patch 8 in the offical repo
<desowin> Vlet: (I can install packages by myself)
<dimisdas> trond-: i think removing the kernel its a big risk without being sure about it :P
<mojo> adelejjeh::  in my experience mysterious "slow" is often one of the harder problems to knock down... but that was in my years supporting windows.  there are good tools in linux but i am not skilled with top and vmstat and all
<norsetto> desowin: open an upgrade request bug in LP
<Danish989> Vlet: I've searched there already an no one seems to have found any solution
<george> Please help Is it real this "Ubuntu crash your notebook Hdd"?
<Vlet> desowin: ahh. Maybe ask in #ubuntu-devel
<mojo> adelejjeh::  though i do know they exist :p
<Danish989> george: I don't think so
<Prez00> so, any of the bug updates made it into hardy repositories yet?
<weaseal> hey i have an issue, whenever X restarts, the computer freezes
<george> xaxa me too
<Danish989> We need a BusyBox channel like we have one for Grub problems .....
<weaseal> ie, whenever i log out of one wm to switch to another, issue a ctrl alt backspace, etc
<basvg> just bought a sony camcorder with hd .... suppose I'd plug it into my hardy box... what'll happen? will it pop up as harddisk?
<adelejjeh> mojo: what should i do now? it gave me a dotted grey screen, and no mouse is there yet :s
<george> but i read lokal magazine and the write this...
<RandyboY> mojo, is it capable to play files shared over lan from a windows machine?
<melter> where can i find documentation on how to get one of the various dhcp clients working?
<Danish989> basvg: Yes, that is what should happen
<george> but i read local magazine and they write this...
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you use ctrl-alt-f1 thru ctrl-alt-f6 you can get to the other "virtual terminals".  text logins.  X runs on VT7, so you get back to it with ctrl-alt-f7
<trond-> dimisdas: good luck :)
<basvg> Danish989: cool. easier than I thought even ;)
<Danish989> george: I don't see how Ubuntu can crash laptop hdds'
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿I just upgraded to Heron and cannot get twinview or high-res working again.  Card is Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT.  Logs show a lot of junk about VESA loading.  Tried Envy.  Tried nvidia-xconfig.  About a zillion times.  Any ideas?
<adelejjeh> mojo: how long should i w8 after pressing ctrl alt f7?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you log in on another text console and run top you can see which proceses are running and sort by mem usage, cpu, etc.  if it's slow, you can watch top while x loads up and starts and see what is at the top of the lists
<trond-> dimisdas: I totally agree with you. that's why I suggest going for the reinstall route. If you had /home in a partition on it's own, you could decide not to format that partition during the installation of 8.04
<Danish989> george: there is a problem, if you install it on a SATA harddisk, the bios gets confused between partitions and the Grub loader doesn't know where to load ubuntu from
<adelejjeh> mojo
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if you are in X nothing will happen cuz you're already in VT7.  try CTRL-ALT-F1 and see if that immediately switches (like maybe 1 second)
<tyrone> anyone else with avant window navigator on hardy? does it work?
<philippe> to install awn => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363 (work well on hardy ;))
<george> they write that ubunto crash laptops hdd only in batery use..
<adelejjeh> mojo: nothgn ... still in the same grey screen...
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please help me with some module issues: I`m trying to blacklist ndiswrapper from autoloading at boot time. So I remove it from /etc/modules and also added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist . But it is still loading . Any advice an what I should do next ?
<j0nr> hello! Can anyone help me with cifs mounting a NAS drive?
<adelejjeh> mojo: u think i can solve things in console?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  ugh
<simman> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.01 from a burned CD. It's all burned on there, but I can't boot from the CD. I've tried everything for hours. Motherboard: ASUS A7V8X-X (up-to-date, non-beta BIOS); CD drive: LITE-ON (don't know much else, it's the gist of what Windows says); Processor: AMD Athlon XP 2400+ (not sure on the 2400+. It's AMD Athlon XP); secondary hard drive (trying to install on): not partitioned.
<jsh_> I can rotate the "cube" (which is a two-sided white panel), for a little while, but then the entire box freezes.
<mojo> adelejjeh::  with help
<george> my ubuntu is instaled on windows
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list
<adelejjeh> mojo: from who? :P
<mojo> adelejjeh::  you are able to log in to x or stuck at a "grey screen" ???
<amidaniel> simman: Have you set the CD-ROM to the highest boot order in your bios?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  be nice
<Danish989> simman: did you try running the cd on another computer? and are you sure you have the boot priorities right?
<Vlet> simman: in your bios, are you sure you have it set to boot off CD first?
<adelejjeh> mojo: grey screen?
<stroyan> melter:  You might be able to borrow from http://people.debian.org/~apollock/dhcp3/dhclient-script
<j0nr> hello! Can anyone help me with cifs mounting a NAS drive?
<jasperarcher> is there a separate irc channel for ubuntu grub issues?
<mojo> adelejjeh::   you said stuck at "same grey screen"
<Danish989> jasperarcher: yes
<simman> amidaniel: Indeed, and, when that failed, I set it to the only device in the boot sequence. I get the whole "please insert system disk" error.
<whiteeagle> I have a problem in here, I upgraded to hardy but now sudo doesn't work (gksudo either), this message pops-up sudo: unable to resolve host whiteeagle-laptop, I know I've asked this but no-one helped me right
<Danish989> jasperarcher: #grub
<mojo> adelejjeh::  adelejjeh> mojo: nothgn ... still in the same grey screen...
<adelejjeh> mojo: sry the question mark is by mistake...
<Vlet> j0nr: what's your question?
<george> I think this is a paylied from other companies....
<adelejjeh> mojo: grey screen...
<Simonft> does anybody know how to use flash with a powerbook G4?
<amidaniel> simman: How did you burn the disc? Did you burn it from the iso?
<zack_> I have a x2 4000+ and im running 7.10 x64 is there a reason why core 1 runs hotter and has more load then core2 how do i know for sure both are being used?
<whiteeagle> because of policiy kit (a great thing) I could go in admin apps without gksudo :)
<jasperarcher> <Danish989>: thanks!
<george> i dont understand how ubunto broke you laptop hdd...
<mojo> so at that screen, ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6 do nothing?  hrmph...
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list
<Danish989> jasperarcher: No problem :)
<simman> amidaniel: The downloaded ISO, yes, and with NERO.
<whiteeagle> can this be fixed?
<adelejjeh> mojo: so?
<amidaniel> simman: Okay .. have you tried loading it on a different machine?
<adelejjeh> mojo: should i reboot and go to the recovery console again?
<j0nr> vlet I am trying to mount and keep getting mount error 20 - not a directory
<Vlet> george: sometimes people do silly things, and would rather blame the OS than themself
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well if you are stuck on the grey screen, there was hope of logging in on another virtual terminal console and using the command line to shut down x again and try to fix it some more.
<simman> amidaniel: I'd rather not try that on my parents' machine, which is the only other one in this house. I don't have an available system to try it on.
<Vlet> j0nr: what's the command your're using?
<naderb> .dal.net
<george> yeh you right...
<mojo> adelejjeh::  does your numlock light go on and off when you press the key?
<adelejjeh> mojo: how?
<amidaniel> simman: Okay, well, it sounds like a bad disc, or like it wasn't burned correctly
<george> but its a scary issue
<zetheroo> any ubuntu users in South Africa?
<manifest_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9025/ how do i add vista to the list PLEASE RESPOND
<mojo> adelejjeh::  this is unix/linux... the command line is magical and can do amazing things, including kill running processes (such as the x server)
<j0nr> vlet: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.10/nas /media/nas -o username=workgroup,password=nasmatrix,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777D
<fixl> hi
<Danish989> simman: Check if it works on another computer .. if not, then bad disc. If it does, check your boot device priorities in BIOS.
<whiteeagle> I have a problem, I cant sudo the message sudo: unable to resolve host whiteeagle-laptop pops out
<j0nr> although thats the wrong username
<Starnestommy> manifest_: which partition is Vista on?
<Vlet> j0nr: does the /media/nas directory exist?
<zack_> I have a x2 4000+ and im running 7.10 x64 is there a reason why core 1 runs hotter and has more load then core2 how do i know for sure both are being used?
<MatthewAPeters> whiteeagle
<J-Unit> i have the show offline ppl plugin for pidgin enabled but how do i choose the person i want to be shown even when offline?
<amidaniel> simman: I'd suggesting burning it onto a new disc, and be sure you're not burning it as if the iso is a file on the disc, but rather the iso is the actual partition on the disc
<j0nr> vlet: yes
<MatthewAPeters> whiteagle: this is common and can be fixed
<simman> amidaniel: How would I burn the iso as a partition with Nero?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well if you're at a grey screen stuck, try ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X.  If that doesn't work, tell me if your numlock toggles or not so i know if the keboard is responding or locked too
<manifest_> starnestommy: let me see
<george> I think WINDOWS broke you local Pc, not Ubuntu
<ariqs> I built my drivers and now the config is asking me this: Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<ariqs> how do I know that? :P
<Vlet> j0nr: hmm, make sure you have write permissions for it (/media/nas that is)
<stroyan> melter:  Actually, looking at /sbin/dhclient-script on an ubuntu system, It seems like you may just need to empty out /etc/hostname to get it to use the DHCP hostname.
<amidaniel> simman: I'm not familiar with nero personally ... there's likely a specific option to burn an iso
<adelejjeh> mojo: very nice indeed, the scrool lock isnt lighting, my computer is completely freezed :D
<MatthewAPeters> whiteagle: go into your Network Manager, and add your host name as an alias to localhost
<ThomPhoenix> I have a 35 GB Ext3 Media partition, but I can't put files on it because it's owned by root. How can I make it accessible by normal users?
<melter> are there any resources for system administrators who are considering moving from an all-gentoo system to ubuntu server?
<j0nr> vlet: how do i check that? create a text file in it and edit it ?
<manifest_> whats the command 4 harddrives and CD-roms
<jrib> !permissions > ThomPhoenix (read the private message from ubotu)
<amidaniel> simman: http://wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<Vlet> melter: google ;)
<melter> Vlet, been there, done that
<ThomPhoenix> thanks jrib
<adelejjeh> mojo: im gona restart in recovery...
<Vlet> j0nr: that'll work
<MatthewAPeters> whiteeagle: you need to unlock NetworkManager to be able to modify the hosts entry
<j0nr> vlet: aha! cannot save a file to it
<shadowpool> Anyone know a command to list available (unmounted) partitions and or harddisks?
<Vlet> j0nr: actually, just creating the file will be enough to check
<mojo> adelejjeh::  not the best sign.  well, still, you can try a proper emergency shut down.  this will be handy in future if your linux box ever "freezes".  Sometimes it works, sometimes not..
<j0nr> vlet: how do i change permissions?
<whiteeagle> MatthewAPeters: I can unlock it
<stefg> shadowpool: sudo fdisk -l
<amidaniel> !chmod | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<adelejjeh> mojo: how?
<Vlet> j0nr: sudo chown yourusername /media/nas
<shadowpool> tanks
<ariqs> "Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<ariqs> " <-- someone please tell me this ;P I've gotten awfull far with compiling, etc of this driver for not knowing what i'm doing at all, but this is not something I can just guess at
<mojo> adelejjeh::  don't just power cycle your machine if you dont have to... there is a magic key sequence that can safely reboot if the linux kernel still sees the keypresses
<simman> amidaniel: It automatically chose ISO *something*.
<jsh_> Is there a better channel to ask compiz-fusion/X questions on?
<simman> amidaniel: Sorry about line 2. This is for the current disk.
<stefg> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<chris_420> hi im using mondoarchive to back up my sys... i copied the ISO image from /var/cache/mindi to my home folder... and there are like 6-7 different ISO's of varying sizes in that directory which one to i burn to dvd?
<fixl> i cant get my WLAN (Intel Wireless/PRO 3945ABG) to work at full speed. I use Hardy Heron. I allready tryed the things written http://wireless.kernel.org, but somehow it doesn't work at all. Has some1 got a hint for me?/
<adelejjeh> mojo: but the scroll ock isnt lighting, so  ibet it disnt..
<helicopterrun> is there any way to make my self the owner of a drive or partition that is owned by root
<jsh_> Tx.
<j0nr> ls
<jsh_> quit
<zack_> does x64 7.10 support smp by default ????
<adelejjeh> mojo: ok.. im in recovery console... what should i do?
<tonyyarusso> ariqs: Usually you can just hit enter and use the default.  You will likely need either the linux-headers or linux-source package.
<manifest_> starnestommy: i belive its sda1
<Starnestommy> zack_: yes
<stroyan> melter:  There is a little blog about gentoo to ubuntu at http://www.len.ro/work/tools/from-gentoo-to-ubuntu-on-a-dell-i8600 .  I suspect that it is too easy to have a lot of documentation anywhere. ;-)
<Vlet> j0nr: "ls -l" will give you a full listing showing permissions, etc
<Starnestommy> manifest_: is ubuntu on sda5?
<zack_> ok, because im wonder why my core 1 load is higher then core 2
<mojo> adelejjeh::  do CTRL-SYSRQ/PRNTSCRN-R  folowed by CTL-SRQ-E  CTRL-SRQ-I CTRL-SRQ-S CTRL-SRQ-U CTRL-SRQ-B  in that order, and give a second between each.
<j0nr> vlet: sorry that was in the wrong window
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: I understand none of that. Why can't I use a window and enter my password to have access to it?
<chris_420> doesn't the sys use primarily one core then switch the other on when need be?
<adelejjeh> mojo: should it be capital?
<Vlet> j0nr: yeah, figured ;)
<manifest_> starnestommy: yes, and solaris on sda6
<mojo> adelejjeh::  control-sysrequest-r (sysrq is on the print-screen key) will make the kernel pay attention to the keyboard, E will end some processes, I will end others, S will SYNC YOUR HARD DISK (important!), U will re-mount the discs as read-only, and B will do a hard re-boot
<mojo> adelejjeh::  no capitals
<j0nr> vlet: still error 20 - not a directory
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: you asked how to change ownership right?
<ariqs> tonyyarusso: now it's asking me to enter the modem's region name. HUH?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  so while pressing ctrl-sysrq the sequence is R-E-I-S-U-B
<j0nr> vlet: confused as to what my username would be for the NAS...assuming it is just admin, which i use to enter the setup of the drive
<manifest_> starnestommy how come?
<helicopterrun> how do i change permissions
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: All I know is that I have partition that I can't put files on. When I checked permissions on right-click menu it showed "owned by root".
<mojo> adelejjeh::  be sure to count to five after the S so the discs can sync and not be in a corrupted state after reboot
<tonyyarusso> ariqs: what are you compiling?
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: k, what's the first thing on the wiki page that doesn't make sense to you?
<chris_420> anybody know anything about using mondo or mindi for back up purposes?
<ariqs> tonnyarusso: modem drivers, I figured it out, it just meant what country
<helicopterrun> pheonix same problem
<mojo> adelejjeh::  HOWEVER:  as your numlock won't work, it is very possible that it is locked so hard it won't do that magic.  but it is handy to put in your notes and TRY every time (EVERY) before just hitting the reset button
<manifest_> starnestommy how come?
<melter> stroyan, thanks, i'm looking at moving gentoo servers
<Starnestommy> manifest_: try http://paste.ubuntu.com/9029/
<shadowpool> Mojo:  Isn't it alt+sysrq. . . ?
<adelejjeh> mojo: that's to restart?
<tonyyarusso> ariqs: ah.  Conexant HSF?
<adelejjeh> mojo: i told u im in console again :P i dont need that anymore!!
<Starnestommy> manifest_: grub needs to know which partition an OS is on in order to boot it
<adelejjeh> mojo: what should i do now?
<econlab> Hi to everyone
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: First thing is why I have to type a command in the terminal. Second thing is that there aren't enough well-explained examples for how to do it.
<simman> amidaniel: Are you still there? The previous disk was burnt with an ISO option.
<dimisdas> trondo-: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4846759#post4846759 thats the post,
<Vlet> j0nr: oh yeah, if you're not using the right username, that could do it
<skyfaller> hey folks... anyone know how to make a firewire drive work in Hardy?  I'm on a Powerbook G4
<manifest_> starnestommy: does it matter if you do it wrong in the beginning?
<Vlet> j0nr: not sure why it would give you THAT error though
<amidaniel> simman: Sorry, yes, I am.
<mojo> adelejjeh::  shadowpool is right, it is ALT-SRQ-n not CTRL-SRQ-n MY BAD!!!!
<chris_420> no body knows? i want to do this before updating distros
<econlab> Does anyone use Anjuta for programming in C++ ?
<melter> stroyan, i can't just do things like copy over ~/.bash_history
<amidaniel> simman: Okay, well, when you mount the disc on your current OS and browse its contents what do you see?
<Danish989> can anyone help me solve my Busybox problem?
<adelejjeh> mojo: ur not with me r u?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay, at the command propmt as root ...
<simman> amidaniel: I see the ISO file.
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: you don't have to type anything into the terminal.  You do however need to take the time to understand the different permissions so you can decide what you want
<mojo> adelejjeh::  yeah
<j0nr> vlet: well none of the options for usrname work... error 20 :(
<amidaniel> simman: Okay, then you burnt it wrong
<Starnestommy> manifest_: it might depending on in what way it's wrong
<adelejjeh> mojo: yes
<simman> amidaniel: I have to decompress it, don't I?
<Esse> btw any1 knows how to make longer battery work (lower power consumption) on my laptop (i'm using powertop already)?
<iKar> hello guys me again this time I started ati drivers for ubuntu and they say that I need 2 be super user to install but how?
<manifest_> starnestommy: if you like put the wrong SDx in it?
<Esse> iKar sudo probably
<Starnestommy> iKar: put "sudo" before the command
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: so what permissions do you want to set exactly?
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: Write access, read access, execute access.
<amidaniel> simman: Yes, the iso is an image of what the drive should look like. When you burn the iso to a disc and then mount the disc, you should see a bunch of directories and files on it
<chris_420> sudo
<iKar> no command I run it directly from deb
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: for everyone or specific users?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  at the command line as root do "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-nv"
<jaffarkelshac> how do i turn of the beep scrot makes when it takes a shot
<amidaniel> simman: FOllow the instrunctions in the link I provided to burn a new disc
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: Everyone
<Esse> then sudo su -
<Starnestommy> manifest_: it might say that you tried to boot an unbootable partition or it'll boot the wrong one
<Esse> and then run this
<iKar> dont understand :S
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: run 'gksudo nautilus', right click on the mounted partition (/media/whatever), and go to the permissions tab
<manifest_> you mean i just copypasta everything in that pastebin into menu.lst and i should see vista?
<Starnestommy> iKar: which command are you trying to run?
<Starnestommy> manifest_: yes
<adelejjeh> mojo: ok, then?
<manifest_> okay. thankyou.
<adelejjeh> mojo: it returned to the bash...
<mojo> reboot and try it.  if it doesn't work we'll be exploring the x server error logs
<Vlet> j0nr: try executing this command before executing the mount command: echo 0 > /proc/fs/cifs/LinuxExtensionsEnabled
<iKar> not command I downloaded linux ati drivers ftom their site and what then?
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: close the gksudo nautilus window after you set the permissions
<iKar> they are in deb form
<adelejjeh> mojo: yalla...
<chris_420> is it possible to burn multiple ISO's to a single dvd in a single session with growisofs?
<Starnestommy> iKar: run sudo dpkg -i ./filename.deb
<mojo> adelejjeh::  ?
<jrib> !ati > iKar (read the private message from ubotu)
<adelejjeh> mojo: oh sry... that's arabic for ok im gonna do it :P
<simman> amidaniel: I didn't see a link, and should I just decompress the ISO and burn it to a CD from there (with the ISO directory structure intact)?
<adelejjeh> mojo: its lietral meaning is lets go..
<mojo> yalla
<amidaniel> simman: http://wizardskeep.org/mainhall/tutor/neroiso.html
<adelejjeh> mojo: hehe
<amidaniel> simman: No, there's no need to decrompess it, that will be handled by Nero
<david_-_-_> do i need a firewall? like i did on xp home?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  rolls off the tounge like southern slang
<jrib> !firewall | david_-_-_
<ubottu> david_-_-_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<j0nr> vlet: keep getting permission denied on that command
<fixl> i cant get my WLAN (Intel Wireless/PRO 3945ABG) to work at full speed. I use Hardy Heron. I allready tryed the things written http://wireless.kernel.org, but somehow it doesn't work at all. Has some1 got a hint for me?
<adelejjeh> mojo: i think its stil doing the same thing... black screen, then freeze at the login
<adelejjeh> mojo: im still at the black screen stage
<adelejjeh> mojo: just gave me the login screen
<adelejjeh> mojo: but freezed
<SmartDen> hello. have troubles with evolution. can anybody help me?
<mojo> grey?
<simman> amidaniel: Thank you, that'll work just fine. I'll come back if I have any more problems. :)
<adelejjeh> mojo: oh and the precessor starts to roar like hell:P
<adelejjeh> :P
<mojo> black "x" mouse cursor on it?
<Vlet> j0nr: oh sorry, run it with sudo
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: That seemed to be exactly what I needed, thanks! Should put that on top in the wiki guide ;)
<eric> hi i just wanna ask something about the appearance settings>visual effects and i was trying to choose Normal :  or  Extra:  but  im getting an error msg.. "e
<amidaniel> simman: k :)
<j0nr> vlet with sudo, denied
<eric> hi i just wanna ask something about the appearance settings>visual effects and i was trying to choose Normal :  or  Extra:  but  im getting an error msg.. "e
<jrib> ThomPhoenix: feel free to add, it is a wiki :)
<chris_420> ISO burn help... | anyone?
<dimisdas> is it safe to reinstall my kernel from Synaptic? Talking about version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64
<ThomPhoenix> jrib: sure
<eric> hi i just wanna ask something about the appearance settings>visual effects and i was trying to choose Normal :  or  Extra:  but  im getting an error msg.. "desktop effect could not be enabled"
<manifest_> feck, i couldnt save it. should i be in root?
<eric> ooops sorry about flooding
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well try the nice reboot and get back to the recovery console.  we'll look at the error logs for guidance
<MR-REznOr> hello, i got my wireless working :) now im on to trying to get my sound card working, its an intel 82801G high definition audo controller. Ive been likewize checking forums etc and i found one guy recommending linux-rt. what is that and how can i get it?
<MR-REznOr> sorry, im on 8.04
<amidaniel> chris_420: Just had this issue :) What's your problem?
<MR-REznOr> everything appears to work, theres just no sound at all
<Danish989> eric: maybe your graphic card isn't compatible
<eric> danish.. but it was working a week ago..
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<MR-REznOr> and im using 2.6.24-16 generic kernel
<LhiQuer> i'm having  little issue... i can't switch between workspaces
<Vlet> j0nr: you get permission denied with this?.. sudo echo 0 > /proc/fs/cifs/LinuxExtensionsEnabled
<eric> i really dont know what had happened...
<Danish989> eric: so it just stopped working out of nowhere?
<j0nr> vlet yup
<mojo> adelejjeh::  you say this USED TO WORK fine before trying to install the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<eric> danish.. yesh
<iKar> yes thx ubottu but the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use
<chris_420> ami i am using mondo for back up.... created an iso in the /var/cache/mindi/ directory right?  so i copied this for better usage to my home folder... now i have many iso's of different sizes
<shadowpool> eric:  What type of sound card is it?
<Vlet> j0nr: I'm trying it..
<manifest_>  feck, i couldnt save it. should i be in root
<j0nr> vlet if i sudo -i to get root, the command just does nothing...but no error
<adelejjeh> mojo: yes everything was normal...
<Scunizi> what command do I use to view the devices that are plugged into usb?
<Danish989> eric: I don't understand how that could've happened
<chris_420>  can i burn multiple iso's to the same dvd in the same session with growisofs?
<Starnestommy> manifest_: use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it
<eric> shadowpool:im using a loptap
<manifest_> k
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well then we should be able to get you back to that point.  was there anything else you did/installed when you installed the nvidia drivers?  anything else that could be coming into play here?
<david_-_-_> jrib: do i need to set it up a certain way so i am safe or?
<eric> Danish989:what should i do??
<Vlet> j0nr: that's what it should do - now try your mount command from earlier
<iKar> : yes thx ubottu but the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use it has red lamp :S
<Danish989> eric: did you install any more packages for compiz fusion recently?
<SmartDen> need help with evolution data server
<chris_420> amidaniel: or would i have to get a dif prog? preferably command line haha
<manifest_> starnestommy: link that pasta again?
<jrib> david_-_-_: no, not unless you start running services that you want to block
<Vlet> j0nr: that command echo's a 0 into the file /proc file
<amidaniel> chris_420: Are you just trying to burn the iso to a cd?
<mojo> when did ubotu get another t?  ubottu?
<shadowpool> eric:  Do you know what type of laptop it is?
<eric> Danish989: yesh.. i did.. and it was working...
<Starnestommy> manifest_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9029/
<jrib> mojo: ubotu is on vacation
<wyrmul> I am trying to get a PHP script that shows the last few errors in the httpd error_log.  I keep getting permission denied errors.  What are the permissions that I need to change, and to what, that would allow access to the error_log.  Currently the error log has r rights for all users.  the /var directory has drwxr-xr-x. the /var/log/ has drwxr-xr-x and /var/log/httpd/ has drwx------.
<eric> sahdowpool: yesh.. lenovo
<chris_420> i don't have a cd burner currently only dvd
<mojo> jrib::  poor lil bot needs a break i guess :P
<j0nr> vlet: not sure what that meant but it seems to have worked!!
<iKar> : yes thx ubottu but the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use
<david_-_-_> jrib: i use deluge alot anything i need to block from that?
<Ubter> Anyone here use maya in ubuntu 64
<adelejjeh> nope jsut changed the resolution, and enable my 2nd screen (tv) but i did this b4 installing hte driver, so the resolution of the screen turned to 800by600
<Starnestommy> iKar: ubottu is a bot
<Danish989> eric: did it boot fine after you installed those things?
<j0nr> vlet: thank you thank you thank you!!
<jrib> david_-_-_: not that I see
<Vlet> j0nr: =D
<mojo> iKar::  you know ubottu is a program, not a person
<LhiQuer> a little issue... i can't switch between workspaces
<adelejjeh> mojo: and they told me cant configure ur graphic card
<iKar> okie whatever but  the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use
<eric> Danish989: yesh.. twas working fine
<mojo> adelejjeh::  and who told you that?
<iKar> and it has red lamp
<david_-_-_> jrib:  thanks
<SmartDen> please, help with evolution data server needed
<manifest_> now, reboot.
<chris_420> amidaniel: mondoarchives states there could be an issue with burning directly to dvd which is why i chose this route
<adelejjeh> mojo: the ubuntu thingy
<Vlet> j0nr: I don't know exactly why that works either, but it seems that there is a 'linux extension' feature to the cifs software that makes it unable to communicate with some NAS devices
<amidaniel> chris_420: Well, you could use cdrecord at the command line or simply select the file in Nautilus, right-click on it, and select burn iso
<Joelito> Hi all, I need a good program to take a few images and create a slide from them and save them as gif, any ideas?
<Vlet> j0nr: so we disabled it.
<j0nr> vlet: one more question.... i did access this nas before, via places and set up a few test folders but it seems as though my nas reset itself somehow in a period of inactivity over a few weeks...this is not right is it?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  sory that's just too vague for me to know what you mean
<amidaniel> chris_420: I don't see why ..
<Vlet> j0nr: no clue :-/
<Vlet> j0nr: never owned one
<mojo> adelejjeh::  my mom calls everything a "thingy" too but i am usually aware of what she means cuz i'm there to see
<iKar> the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use
<j0nr> vlet: ok well I wont rely on it for some time until it proves reliable
<eric> brb
<Simonft> anybody know how to setup flash on a powerbook G4?
<j0nr> vlet: thank you very much again! this has been bugging me for weeks
<chris_420> amidaniel: well i was running it from like sudo mondoarchivbe -0 -i -v -d/home/chris
<Vlet> j0nr: glad I could help
<moon`> hey my forward and back buttons on the side of my mouse for browsing work in firefox but not opera, and I don't see anywhere to adjust multiple buttons on a mouse in the system settings
<adelejjeh> mojo: when i enabled the tv in the display settings, it said u have to logout user fr changes to take place... so when i loged out, and logged in, i found this msg... cant configure graphic card... and smthg else i cant remember :P
<moon`> any ideas?
<ghis> I would like to use this theme.. could anyone help me install it.. i dont understand howto.. http://ebupof.deviantart.com/art/Kryan-1-3-79624784
<Ubter> no maya users?
<iKar> : yes thx ubottu but the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use
<chris_420> and it states if ran from sudo doesn't support dvd wirting or something to that effect
<ariqs> ok, so I hit ctrl z to disconnect running sudo wvdial and it worked at the time, but when I closed the terminal, I reconnected to the internet. how do I close the connection?
<Simonft> ﻿moon`:  seems like a problem with opera
<chris_420> ill try the nautalus method
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay.  so is that when you decided to install the nvidia proprietary drivers, or were you already using them fine before choosing the tv out thingy?
<chris_420> one sec
<LhiQuer> can anyone help? i'm having a little issue... i can't switch between workspaces
<iKar> the restricted driver doesnt work it says not in use
<Simonft> ﻿LhiQuer: what happens if you try?
<ghis> Howto install a theme that
<LhiQuer> Simonft, nothing
<adelejjeh> mojo: i installed the drivers then... b4 that i was working normally, but without installing hte drivers...
<mojo> adelejjeh: okay
<adelejjeh> mojo: and so when i restartd this is what happened...
<Starnestommy> iKar: check the "enabled" checkbox in the driver manager
<ghis> Howto install a theme that's a zipfile... with just a bunch of directorys inside? (gnome)
<Simonft> ﻿LhiQuer: when why ou click on the other workspace in the bottom right this happens?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  so when the tv out didn't work right, you then installed the proprietary drivers, right?
<adelejjeh> mojo: ok im at the console, what should i do now?
<LhiQuer> Simonft, nothing happens
<manifest_> starnestommy: it quite didnt work
<iKar> its checked but still says not in use
<adelejjeh> mojo: ya
<mojo> adelejjeh::  okay, 1 sec while i get the comand right...
<Starnestommy> manifest_: did you get any error messages?
<AlabamaHit> What is this Ubuntu Studio I found it in the Synaptic Pacage Manger...Is it a theme or something?
<Joelito> anyone?
<adelejjeh> mojo: if we cant finish it in like half an hour, lets leave it till tomorow, cuz i gotta go sleep l8er.. its alreade 12:15 here
<manifest_> starnestommy: yeah
<chris_420> amidaniel.... tried it but it will only burn one ISO at a time and i don't know where which to burn
<shadowpool> ﻿LhiQuer: Try going to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and select "None."
<Simonft> LhiQuer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/182424
<tmapj> can someone tell me how to download the kde environment?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182424 in compiz "Workspace switching doesn't work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<iKar>  its checked but still says not in use
<manifest_> starnestommy: should i try 0,1?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log might give us some clues...
<tmapj> does anyone here know how to install tor?
<Starnestommy> iKar: you may need to restart
 * bill-gates is the only guy which have a access on windows source code. For him windows is open source ...
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo apt-get install tor
<Starnestommy> manifest_: try that
<iKar> restarted twice
<bobbywan> bonsoir, jaurai voulu savoir si on pouvez modifié le chemin de mes documents image music configuré par défaut?
<Simonft> LhiQuer: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/28457
<bill-gates> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ariqs> ok, so I hit ctrl z to disconnect running sudo wvdial and it worked at the time, but when I closed the terminal, I reconnected to the internet. how do I close the connection? poff wvdial does not work
<amidaniel> chris_420: Why would you want to burn more than one iso at a time? O.o
<manifest_> gief the command that i can save it? :P for got it already
<mojo> adelejjeh::  try: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<adelejjeh> mojo: y not cd? :$
<chris_420> amidanielit created one named mondorescue.iso  which was cached... the rest are name executionersbackup  and were created into the home folder as intentended
<tmapj> starnestommy i did that already but the program keeps telling me i havent installed tor or privoxy
<ariqs> messing with dialup in ubuntu is just a giant can of worms every which way!
<mojo> adelejjeh::  the |grep EE part will filter the output through grep and only show error lines (EE) in the line indicates error
<chris_420> amidaniel well because i don't know which is the right one to burn ... first tiime using mondoarchives
<ariqs> and no one knows anything ;p
<iKar> restarted twice
<AlabamaHit> If I install Kubuntu Live Cd from the Synaptic will that install Kubuntu? Like another Session? And will it change my install I have already. any?
<ariqs> i'm stuck on the internet now until I turn off my comp
<manifest_> what was the command to get free modifying rights for menu.lst
<Starnestommy> manifest_: use gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst or sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it
<manifest_> thanks, 4got it
<mojo> adelejjeh::  you can also do "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep WW" to get just the warnings
<Simonft> !patience | ﻿ariqs
<ubottu> ﻿ariqs: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amidaniel> chris_420: Ermkay .. well, you can only burn one image to a single dvd, unless you want to store the isos as *files* on the dvd ...
<iKar> restarted twice
<svl> Something in Ubuntu 8.04 is preventing the assignment of win-L e.a. keyboard shortcuts from performing the action I associated with them under system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts. These assignments _do_ work under Kubuntu 8.04. Anyone have any idea where I could look to find out what it taking up those shortcuts?
<chris_420> that makes sense... and thats what i figured but was getting no where with asking which one to burn haha
<adelejjeh> mojo: it gave me a list (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implicable, (??) unknown. (II) loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<adelejjeh> what now?
<iKar> restarted twice still dont woek
<adelejjeh> mojo: what now?
<MR-REznOr> one other thing was someone mentioned making a link in /lib/modules/2.6.24-16generic/kernel/sound to /lib/modules/2.6.24-16generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver . how can i do that?
<ariqs> patience is for monks
<shadowpool> tmapj: to install and configure tor and privoxy, http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=10825
<chris_420> so do you think it would be the mondo rescue right?  that would make the most sense seeing as it said to burn that one
<mojo> adelejjeh::  so it was jutst the one line telling you what the prefixes (EE) (WW) etc were?
<iKar> please anybodi
<Simonft> ﻿iKar: what doesent? use names if you have alread talked to someone
<derek_> can someone help with wireless on aspire 3680....trying to get a friend using ubuntu....
<adelejjeh> mojo: i tried WW instead of EE
<LunaFreeState> ariqs: what problem are you having
<adelejjeh> mojo: it gave me alot of writing...
<Simonft> ﻿derek_:  what is the wireless card?
<chris_420> amidaniel... i get easily confused from time to time and i saw all kinds of ISO's and was caught off guard just wanted to make sure mostly
<iKar> Starnestommy:restarted twice
<coldfire> i was wondering if anyone can suggest a good stable wireless card for use with hardy 8.04 ... this wmp300n is a piece of garbage
<Simonft> ﻿derek_: if it is broadcom, I can help
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well okay, so lots of warning lines in the log.  try the EE first, and see if there are actual error lines
<Starnestommy> iKar: and you checked the "enabled" box?
<iKar> Starnestommy: yes
<adelejjeh> nthn for EE
<iKar> Starnestommy:its cheked
<adelejjeh> mojo: nthn for EE
<Starnestommy> iKar: I'm not sure what's causing it
<mojo> adelejjeh::  that is good
<adelejjeh> mojo: what now?
<iKar> Starnestommy:I will be back going to try once more
<ElectricJake_> anybody else having problems shutting down hardy properly?
<mojo> okay, adelejjeh when you are in the console, you can use shift-page-up and shift-page-down to scroll back and see all the output.  what kinds of errors is it giving at the beginning and at the end?
<Simonft> ﻿ElectricJake_: what kind of computer?
<ElectricJake_> dell inspiron 2650
<derek_> Simonft, BCM94311MCG
<adelejjeh> mojo: i said no errors, just warning..
<george> May someone help me...How can run subtitles in Ubuntu 8.04 media
<cpk1> can you install LVM using the server cd? or does it have to be the alternate cd?
<Simonft> ﻿derek_: I've had the same problem, can you connect wired?
<chris_420> george i don't think that supports subtitles
<LunaFreeState> geogre: have you looked for a plugin?
<ariqs> LunaFreeState: I can't disconnect from the net. I've been connecting using wvdial through a terminal, and when I closed the terminal, I reconnected for some unknown reason and there is no wvdial running anymore, but yet I'm online!
<mrlnx_> hi has anyone here use vmware to install linux
<george> mmNo
<adelejjeh> mojo: w8 ... it gave smtg in the errors...
<mojo> adelejjeh::  right.  so list the warnings again.  you said there were a lot.  if they scroll past the screen, use shift-pgup and shift-pgdown to read thru them all.  let me know what the first and last errors are talking about
<george> i neeed plugin
<george> ?
<derek_> Simonft,  yes....on the laptop now....
<Simonft> ElectricJake: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/6384
<mojo> adelejjeh::  too bad you can't just post your Xorg.0.log to the internet so i can read it :P
<LunaFreeState> ariq: WiFi or lan cable?
<ariqs> lunafreestate: dialup
<Simonft> ﻿derek_: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<chris_420> george you might also try ogle media player it supports menus and subtitles out the gae with no plug in
<adelejjeh> mojo: in the errors it gave (II) loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<chris_420> < uses it
<adelejjeh> hehe
<Simonft> derek_: look at the comments too.
<LunaFreeState> ariq: laptop or desktop?
<adelejjeh> mojo: im on another pc anyways:P
<mojo> adelejjeh::  II is informational, not a warning or error
<adelejjeh> mojo: lol
<adelejjeh> oh
<ariqs> LunaFreeState: desktop
<chris_420> jsut another option for ya....
<derek_> Simonft, ok....thanks....
<mojo> adelejjeh::  yeah, i realise that
<george> chris_420: ok thank yooo
<chris_420> no prob...
<mojo> chris_420::  hey, it's 4:20 here :P
<LunaFreeState> ariq: seprate line or your normal phone line?
<chris_420> hahaaaaa
<chris_420> damn i knew it was 420 somewhere haha
<ariqs> LunaFreesState: normal phone line
<mojo> chris_420::  well 4:23 is still 4:20 on stoner-time
<mojo> lol
<derek_> Simonft, the page comes up blank....
<chris_420> lol true that
<trond-> chris_420: is the 420 because you have  a dell d420?
<LunaFreeState> ariq: pick up your phone, what do you hear?
<chris_420> trond most definitely....isn't haha
<ariqs> LunaFreeState: I'm talking to you, so I'll hear a lot of noise
<trond-> chris_420: ah. alas. :)
<chris_420> < dimension 3000 p4 3.0g x2 512 mb pc3200
<Simonft> derek_: http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<LunaFreeState> ariq: that is the idea
<whabo> guuys i  have a small question .. how do you mount a .cue and a .bin file?????  thank you any help ?
<Simonft> derek_: no idea, works for me. Ill put it in paste bin if you need me to
<chris_420> at least the guts are haha
<mojo> whabo::  i'd use bin2iso to convert, then mount the iso
<ariqs> LunaFreeState: I live in the boonies, I'm not getting some random wireless signal, i assure you
<LunaFreeState> ariq: if you are still on dial up you will get an error message that might just tell you what is going on or you will find out that is isn't dial up
<serv1> anyone here install linux on a mac?
<chris_420> okay im a burn the mondorescue.iso file haha.... hope it works and stuff
<LunaFreeState> ariq: so you tryed it?
<tmapj> can someone tell me how to install tor
<adelejjeh> mojo: in the WW the warnings are: the directory /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic does not exist, and nvidea (GPU-0) unalbe to read EDID for display device CRT-1, and nvidea(0) no valid modes for 1600*1200@60);cemoving, and nvidea(0) option "addARGBVisuals" is not used, and NV(1) option addARGBVisuals is not used, it gave this twice, and finaly NV option NoLogo is not used
<ariqs> i know it's dialup. I got the reconnecting modem sounds when I closed the terminal even
<whabo> mojo : okay .. thx ill get the application .. but how do you mount an ido?
<mojo> whabo::  but with the FUSE user-space file sytem architecture in place now, there could be a filesystem driver for .bin/.cue files.  search for " linux .bin .cue filesystem" on google"
<whabo> iso
<chris_420> < has seven nautilus dvd creator windows open haha
<tmapj> can someone please tell me how to install tor
<Anza> Hi, I accidentally removed the tray icons from the panel (amsn, nicotine, etc... active apps) how can I get them back? the tray icons? anyone knows?
<LunaFreeState> ariq: but you comlain that you are still on line right
<chris_420> anza
<Slixxor> hey guys
<Slixxor> cant work this one out
<ariqs> yes luna, I can't disconnect.
<Simonft> ]﻿Anza: right click add to pannel
<ariqs> it will reconnect if I knock myself off as well
<ariqs> but I have no control over it
<LunaFreeState> is the terminal still up?
<chris_420> left lick panel > add to panel serch notification
<ariqs> no
<adelejjeh> mojo: so?
<ariqs> i closed it
<Starnestommy> tmapj: sudo apt-get install tor.  You may need to enable the universe repositories in System > Administration > Software Sources
<ariqs> it all started when i closed it
<chris_420> anza  i had the same issue haha
<mojo>  whabo http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<LunaFreeState> try opening it running your dial up program and see what happens
<ariqs> it says modem is busy
<LunaFreeState> type in bg for back ground
<whabo> mojo:  thank you so much maamn
<Anza> chris_420, add to panel what?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  well i don't *think* there is anything critical here... i believe it's saying it has no monitor connected to the second output, and the rest seems okay i think
<ariqs> current: no such job
<ibleed> ariqs, is there anyway to pass hayes commands directly to the modem?  i seem to remember something like +++  then ATH1
<mojo> whabo::  it is man.  i know, it is hard to tell on irc
<LunaFreeState> try the process window, do you know where that is?
<ariqs> yes
<adelejjeh> mojo: should i try to diconnect the second monitor, and then ill c if it works?
<LunaFreeState> can you find the process
<Nemeczek> hey, i use a radeon card + new drivers from hes site but i start the game in wine i got a black screnn, any ideas??
<ariqs> but It's a giant mess and I don't know waht to look for. The process wvdial, what i use to connect, is not runing
<shadowpool> brb
<mojo> adelejjeh::  you have two?  well, that is a _possibility_ but hey why not try it and see.  i am coming to a loss
<serv1> anyone use linux on mac?
<Simonft> s﻿erv1: up
<Simonft> **yup
<LunaFreeState> ariq it should be on of the only ones active
<ubuntuROX> Is it realistic that there have been no updates since release date?
<serv1> Simonft are u able to use compiz and do the cube
<chris_420> aight wish me luck haha
<Slixxor> hi guys sorry
<ariqs> the only thing flagged as runnins is gnome system monitor ;P
<ariqs> the only thing flagged as running is
<Simonft> ﻿serv1: nope, but that could be because I'm on a powerbook G4, which does not work with that stuff. google your model name and ubuntu
<Anza> aright this was silly, thanks chris_420
<marto> in 8.04 how do I get DVD menus working in Totem?
<ubuntuROX> Has anyone else seen updates since release date?
<LunaFreeState> ariq, that is strange i think you should reboot and try a new program to run your dial up
<paule> ubuntuROX: No, I am pretty sure I installed two
<chris_420> lol anza no prob glad to help
<serv1> Simonft i think the video driver is not competable with my mac book
<chris_420> im ooutty ya'lll
<LunaFreeState> ariq first try logging out of gnome and login back in and try process again
<ariqs> LunaFreeState: none of the other programs work! ): I use the same modem, same init string, and they don't detect the modem in the sme dev\ttyS1 path
<chris_420> blaze one fuh ya boy haha....
<Simonft> ﻿serv1: google it
<ariqs> sme - same
<tmapj> can anyone pls tell me how to install tor
<kostas> hello
<ubuntuROX> hmmmm,,, perhaps its just cause I was doing beta and used to so many every few days LOL,,, Im jonzin for updates
<paule> ubuntuROX: Could be that it was some program I have installed... not sure, many are not out there
<eugman> How do I search in the package descriptions with aptitude?
<serv1> Simonft ok thanx
<qwiksand> can WINE be used to install all programs that would work on windows?
<mojo> tmapj::  it is in the repositories, use synaptic
<kostas> how can i convert my default linux system to unstable ubuntu ?
<kostas> how can i convert my default linux system to unstable ubuntu ?
<kostas> ups. sorry
<FloodBot2> kostas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibleed> tmapj, google "install tor ubuntu"
<mojo> tmapj::  i suggest privoxy along with it, and torbutton or foxy proxy in firefox
<mojo> (add-on)
<kostas> mojo: any idea ?
<coldfire> for the record, the linksys wmp300n card is garbage (in ubuntu)
<eugman> swiksand, many of them. There is a databse at winehq that covers what programs can be installed easily
<LunaFreeState> ariq:  I can't help you then try googling the program name a long with a discription of the error and mozilla has a bug search engine that might help
<P_Kable> Does somebody here with hardy uses wellsfargo online banking ?? If yes could you check if it works with firefox 3 beta ?? Please ...
<qwiksand> eugman: whats the site?
<mojo> kostas::  no,  if there were RC's out for 8.04.1 then you might be able to, but i don't know how to run the development versions.
<adelejjeh> mojo: nothng happed
<kostas> mojo:  thanks
<P_Kable> www.wellsfargo.com
<adelejjeh> mojo: same problem...
<eugman> qwiksand, lemme check
<mojo> adelejjeh::  i am sorry to say that i am at a loss at this point.  i hope you've learned something about x though.  i would be here asking for help at this point myself.
<Simonft> ﻿coldfire hold on
<P_Kable> you have to have an account to connect, of course
<adelejjeh> mojo: hehehe
<Simonft> coldfire: http://pastebin.com/m4717d6a2
<kostas> mojo: btw: kaffeine at default installation is not able to playing videos.. of any type. jsut black screen.. any idea ?
<mojo> adelejjeh::  if this box was a fresh install yo might consider re-installing.  though that feels like a very windowsy answer :(
<kostas> mojo: mplayer with -vo xv is playing them fine
<adelejjeh> mojo: im going to bed now... i ll try to do smthing 2morow
<jordan> Hello - old (from Gutsy) Xorg.conf file (well -- the important screen / device / monitor sections) doesnt work in Hardy.  what gives?
<eugman> qwiksand, http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ibleed> P_Kable, you could try opera if firefox isn't working.  i'm not longer with them but i had issues in the past with firefox
<mojo> kostas::  i use gnome, not kde/kubuntu
<adelejjeh> mojo: maybe if i leave it for a while itll work...
 * mojo did something terribly wrong, kostas thinks he's smart
<coldfire> Simonft: thanks for the link, but i've tried everything ... the card just doesn't associate with my wrt54gl reliably at all
<adelejjeh> mojo: ill be back here 2morow, and ill talk to u... maybe u got some new clues :P
<mojo> adelejjeh::  i am here a lot, on and off
<Simonft> ﻿coldfire: that's strange, maybe it is your indevidual card
<coldfire> Simonft: sometimes it works at boot and then dies, other times it doesn't work at boot and i am able to get it working later ... sometimes it just doesn't want to work at all :/
<adelejjeh> mojo: hehe ok.. cu... btw do u mind me asking, do u have an msn acount?
<imac> I'm thinking about building my own computer and putting Ubuntu or Kubuntu on it. Stuff like the motherboard comes with driver cds, but they are for Windows only probably. How will I make sure I get everything out of the nvidia video card, motherboard, professor, whatever?
<coldfire> Simonft: considering exchanging it for a wmp54g instead, but am afraid of the same problems
<ibleed> imac, drivers are built into the kernel which gets updated and there is also the option to use restricted drivers (no source code released) from the repositories
<Fogel1497> When I watch videos on youtube I don't have any sound, anyone know why? :'(
<ibleed> imac, you've just got to make sure what you have works by googling model numbers
<Simonft> ﻿Fogel1497: only youtube?
<keaton> Could anyone tell me how to enable root login from the GDM login screen in Ubuntu?
<ibleed> Fogel1497, that was fixed with me in hardy when i installed libflashsupport though from what people tell me its very buggy
<Simonft> ﻿keaton: why do you want to?
<Ruudboy73> Good evening all
<Fogel1497> thanks iBleed ill give it a try
<imac> ibleed: So you're saying that I don't need the cds? Do I just google "Intel D975XBX2 Motherboard + Ubuntu" and see if I get any its? Are you saying it should just be included with Ubuntu 8.04 and not to worry?
<keaton> Simonft: heavy admin work, I need to adjust system-wide settings. Besides, we use root on all our other servers without a problem, it's just more convenient.
<Starnestommy> keaton: but more insecure
<funkyHat> I'm having trouble with getting compiz working on hardy with a mobility radeon 9600, anyone managed it?
<Slix> hi guys
<Slix> sorry about before
<ng0n> whobuntu ?
<keaton> Starnestommy: granted, this is true, but this server will be inaccessable from the internet anyway.
<Simonft> just make yourself admin and use su
<Slix> since upgrading to 8.04 i've had weird wireless issues
<ibleed> imac you'd google "D9765BX2 ubuntu"  keeping things simple helps alot  if that doesn't come up with anything find the chipset and see if that chipset is supported
<Simonft> ﻿Slix: let me guess, the wireless card is a broadcom
<imac> and the netgear wireless adapter and all? I just have to google everything?
<Slix> unsure to be honest. used to work fine on 7.04
<ng0n> so..is it REALLY a good idea to NOT make your personal account an administrator account ?
<Slix> 7.0*
<Simonft> any one know how to find the wireless card, I forgot
<donald__> how do i adjust volume in konsole
<Simonft> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Starnestommy> ng0n: not exactly. You should not use root as a personal account, though
<madmoomix> Hey guys.
<madmoomix> I've got a GREAT one for you.
<Slix> now it lets me connect but then randomly loses signal and it says the connection is present and varies in sig strength but its really not connected.
<keaton> So, can someone tell me how to enable root or not? I'm aware of the implications, but this is a test server anyway, I'll disable it if it's too dangerous.
<ng0n> Star:  OK.. i getcha
<coldfire> Simonft: you using a wmp300n?
<ng0n> tnx
<donald__> how do i adjust volume in konsole?
<imac> ibleed: for some reason the shorter search didn't show anything in google, but it did when I added keywords
<sh1t> alsamixer in console
<Simonft> coldfire, it's for slix
<ceil420> alsamixer
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿keaton: didn't catch your whole thread.  tried sudo su?
<ror> my ralink wireless keeps cutting out after a while
<madmoomix> I wanted to switch off of my old distro, so, I installed 8.04. Everything went great. Burned a disc, installed, no issues anywhere. Restarted into my new install, everything was wonderful.
<ror> the interface ra0 just disappears
<omnz0r> donald__: amixer sset Front,0 2%+
<ibleed> imac good going imac
<sh1t> donald__ type alsamixer
<keaton> MatthewAPeters: I need to enable GUI root login. I can't get an answer out of anyone.
<madmoomix> Then, I updated everything through Synaptic. It told me I needed to restart. I did. GRUB stops being able to boot the kernal.
<Starnestommy> keaton: there's an AllowRoot setting in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Duke16> eaw pessoal tudo bem?
<Duke16> to com um problema ak
<keaton> Starnestommy: Thanks, man.
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿keaton: no such thing in ubuntu
<MatthewAPeters> ﻿keaton: why do you need?
<jrib> !pt | Duke16
<ubottu> Duke16: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<donald__> thanx
<madmoomix> I figure I've fubar'd GRUB, and it's a new install. So, I decide to re-install. Here's where it gets good.
<Simonft> slix, lspci
<Duke16> ubottu, foi mau nem reparei q entrei no errado esqueci o br
<ubottu> Duke16: Error: "foi" is not a valid command.
<madmoomix> The live CD NO LONGER BOOTS THE UBUNTU KERNAL.
<yasser> HI PPL
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<madmoomix> But, the disc is 100%, and my computer is working fine.
<h00k> madmoomix: doesn't boot from itself?
<omnz0r> OMG, LETS ALL WRITE IN CAPS
<Gun_Smoke> Whats the easy way for a wireless laptop and a wired desktop to see each other over a home network?
<madmoomix> Because it boots other linux distros fine.
<h00k> madmoomix:  the CD doesn't boot the kernel on the LiveCD?
<madmoomix> h00k, it won't boot from the live CD, it just hangs the CPU after the "Loading the kernal - 100%" bit.
<adimichele> *takes three deep breaths as he tries to embrace Ubuntu finally*
<Hssn> I've install kubuntu besides ubuntu. they were 2 different desktop without any interfering. I install Edubuntu but its not a another desktop enviroment. it mess up my ubuntu. and just add  some program to my ubuntu! did i do anything wrong?
<Gun_Smoke> Both are running 8.04
<madmoomix> h00k, yes.
<AlabamaHit> If I install Kubuntu Live Cd from the Synaptic will that install Kubuntu? Like another Session? And will it change my install I have already. any?
<h00k> madmoomix: that does sound fun, and I have no idea how to help you :)
<madmoomix> XD
 * h00k apologizes
<madmoomix> No worries.
<jablko> is there a particular syntax for linking from ubuntu wiki pages to ubuntu package pages?
<sevenfoot> anyone useing ubuntu studio?
<|Dreams|> i am trying to install a theme for gnome how do i install the dev packages for gnome?
<AlabamaHit> what is ubuntu studio?
<madmoomix> It's assuredly the weirdest problem I've ever seen any distro have.
<svl> Something in Ubuntu 8.04 is preventing the assignment of win-L e.a. keyboard shortcuts from performing the action I associated with them under system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts. These assignments _do_ work under Kubuntu 8.04. Anyone have any idea where I could look to find out what it taking up those shortcuts?
<sevenfoot> ubuntu studio is setup for audio/graphics/movies only with low latency kernel
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  it is a "flavor" of ubuntu that includes a lot of audio production and some video & graphics apps, and a new theme, and uses the realtime kernel for low-latency audio procesing
<Gun_Smoke> svl: Keybindings?
<dimitree> #D# Test Command please ?
<omnz0r> AlabamaHit: It's a distro packed with apps for sound/video/etc. editing - ubuntustudio.org
<Simonft> !ubntustudio
<ubottu> Factoid ubntustudio not found
<sevenfoot> i need some soundcard help with it please?
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  you can install it by installing "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-studio" at the command line
<dimitree> D3D (direct 3d) Test Command please ?
<imac> I tried a virtual machine of ubuntu and wine and it just didn't seem to let me install much or run much. internet explorer 6 seemed to dissappear, I tried IE 7 but it woudln't unzip and IE 6 woudln't install. Yahoo messenger coudln't finish the sign-in. installing encarta or microosft works coudn't complete. old win 95 software I have woudln't start. WHAT? Will it work in a real install (not...
<imac> ...vmware?)
<Gun_Smoke> svl: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts   ??
<sevenfoot> i have terratect ews88mt
<madmoomix> So, anyone else? Somehow, a bad install of Ubuntu made my computer unable to boot the kernal on the live CD, despite functioning fine everywhere else.
<sevenfoot> terratec
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  my bad, it is "sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop" to get the ubuntu studio themes and apps installed
<AlabamaHit> mojo: So its a brand of Ubutnu like Kubuntu and Mint and such? And if i install it will it be added as a Session? Cause I like my Ubuntu the way it is I wouldnt want to mess it up.
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  and kernel ;)
<Gun_Smoke> madmoomix: It sounds like the CD is no good.  Have you tried to reburn it?
<Simonft> !ubntu studio
<ubottu> Factoid ubntu studio not found
<AlabamaHit> mojo: its in sypantic...
<sbox> hello all, could anyone tell me the command to copy the contents of one folder to another?
<Gun_Smoke> madmoomix: errr.. burn another..
<madmoomix> Gun_Smoke, yes. And every time, I check it. Always comes out fine.
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  it is a meta-package defining different artwork and a different set of applications.  but you will still have your old programs intact.
<svl> Gun_Smoke: I've assigned them there. But they don't work. (That is, if I set "Search" to Mod4+R, it does work, but if I choose Mod4+F, it doesn't.)
<Simonft> ﻿sbox: use nautilus
<madmoomix> And for good measure, I had someone else burn a copy, just in case. Still fails the same way.
<Larose> A friend of mine has a slow internet connection. He would like to upgrade from hardy to gutsy. I would like to download the packages he needs and burns it on a cd. What is the best procedure to upgrade its computer?
<Gun_Smoke> svl: I have no idea..
<sbox> Simonft: it's on a server, and when transfering via SFTP i've got a permissions issue
<yjlee> After upgrading to the latest version (8.04), my mediawiki stopped working. How can I fix this problem?
<mojo> Larose::  download the install CD and use it to upgrade.  when he puts it in his box, it will be recognized as having software on it to install
<zoldar> hello, I have problem with printing jpg / tiff images. Print option is inactive when these are opened. However printing pdf documents works fine. What
<svl> Gun_Smoke: so "something" is reserving some of the key-combos, and I have no idea where even to begin looking. :/
<zoldar> What = Why ?
<mojo> Larose::  it will ask if he wants to do it
<AlabamaHit> mojo: so it don't had a new session..it installs over my currrent install..is that correct? And if i did Kubuntu Live CD from synaptic would it do the same or add a session?
<omnz0r> sbox: http://files.fosswire.com/wpu/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<sevenfoot> can someone help me with ubuntu studio and terratec ews88mt please?
<moon`> how do I change the bindings on my mouse?
<Simonft> ﻿sbox: permissions with the server or with ubuntu?
<Larose> mojo: but a huge list of package to upgrade will be asked to download ?
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  yeah
<sbox> Simonft: with ubuntu
<sbox> Simonft: opps
<sbox> with the ubuntu server
<matt____> i have a server running ubuntu server edition, after a power flicker...i can no longer ssh into the box. The machine is downstairs and on. What could be causing this? Besides disk corruption, are there any "common" errors after power flickers?
<Flare183> !enter | sbox
<ubottu> sbox: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sbox> Simonft: basically, if I can use sudo it will be ok
<mojo> Larose::  you can install from the cd, which has newer packages.  they will all be hardy packages, not gutsy ones, so that should not be a problem.  now after you install from that, the next "upgrade" will find newer hardy packages on-line
<AlabamaHit> mojo: Was that a yes that the Live CDs from synaptic package adds a new session? or do they install over current install also
<shadowpool> ﻿matt____: Can you ping it?
<manifest_> THANKYOU who ever helped me
<Simonft> ﻿sbox: use su, then you only have to do it once
<patoo> .list
<phoenix5002> Can someone please help me get hibernation or suspend working, either one will do.
<Gun_Smoke> madmoomix: So the install bombed and now you can't load the kernel image from a live CD correc
<mojo> AlabamaHit::  i don't know about the livecd packages in synaptic.
<manifest_> i got my dualboot fully working
<MrKeuner> hi, I use hardy and I like it a lot. However every once in a while system starts responding late for a short time and then recovers. I see that system load average has increased without much increase in cpu usage or in memory usage. Why would that happen?
<guest> anyone in here know how difficult/easy it is to get suspend/sleep to work?
<sbox> Simonft: but i can't do it through sftp so I need to do it via command
<zoldar> sorry, forgot to tell the program's name - i'm having problems with evince
<madmoomix> Gun_Smoke, that is correct.
<ror> my desktop has broken, I've lost background and all icons :(
<Flare183> patoo: Don't try to hack the bot
<Judg3_Dr34D> hi all, can someone tell me the command to set the right screen resolution, i'm running ubuntu hardy heron.
<Gun_Smoke> madmoomix: Have you tried the alternateCD?
<Ruudboy73> After installing 8.04 on my HP Pavillion dv9255ea notebook, the ethernet card is not working. It is an Intel 82573L card. I have already tried modprobe e1000e, still no eth0.
<omnz0r> MrKeuner: downloading torrents or something like that?
<Ruudboy73> can someone help with this?
<Flare183> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<r3n0c> hey, does somebody know if there is a command to get the bandwith useage of the users in a proftp server?
<madmoomix> Gun_Smoke, no. I shall try that now, as it seems this place is busy, and I want to get out of your hair XD
<MrKeuner> omnz0r: nope, but even then shouldn't cpu or memory increase along with the system load average?
<yjlee> Can someone help me with mediawiki problem? After upgrading to 8.04, mediawiki stopped working.
<omnz0r> well, it can explain slow response times
<Simonft> sbox: The cp -r command will copy any directories you specify.
<phoenix5002> can anyone offer me some help on how I can get hibernate and suspend working.  It's not working for me, either one.
<omnz0r> just my standard answer to slow response times at work
<omnz0r> because people rarely thionk about it
<LGKeiz> Anyone have information for ndiswrapper on 8.04
<codecaine> hi I installed ktorrent when I click on it to open it doesn't do anything any solutions?
<Girltalk> r2n0c, the development tree of the synaptic package manager has a lot of analysis tools. read their descriptions, i've used many over the years
<MrKeuner> omnz0r: i do not have p2p on my laptop, they work on my desktop
<Simonft> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gun_Smoke> madmoomix: Thats a good idea..  The alternateCD will 95% work just fine for you.
<codecaine> same when I do it in terminal it just stays there no warning commands or anything
<wigglez> hey, ubuntu isnt detecting my monitor correctly..
<zoldar> sorry for repeating, but I made a few mistakes. Problem with printing in evince: pdf - it's working; tiff/jpeg - print option is inactive. Why ?
<wigglez> its only reading 50Hz instead of 85
<sbox> Simonft: thing, i need to copy the contents from one directory to another directory
<wigglez> how to fix this?
<LGKeiz> Yeah. 8.04 isn't there.
<r3n0c> Girltalk, where in there?
<Simonft> sbox: The mv (MoVe) command will rename/move any file or directory you specify
<MrKeuner> how can I see which application is causing the increase in system-load-average metric
<Gun_Smoke> svl: Look at the keyboard option.. Make sure you have the correct keyboard.
<LGKeiz> There is no ndiswrapper on 8.04 in the doc.
<sbox> Simonft: so sudo mv test /test/test/test? sorry if this is stupidly simple
<Gun_Smoke> svl: Just above Keyboard Shortcuts.
<fractal420> is gdesklets about the best it gets in widgets still or is there a better alternative?
<mojo> MrKeuner::  that is an excellent question and i would also very much like to know how.  top has been useless to me, though it may be that i don't know how to use it properly.
<dimitree> How can i make fgl_glxgears command to work
<guest> fractal420, you can try screenlets
<MrPockets> one can configure Evolution to work in unison with Yahoo mail, no?
<MrKeuner> mojo: someone told me that it is the difference between two columns in top or htop
<Simonft> ﻿sbox: I think
<sergiuu> hello
<sp3000> sbox: cp -r source/directory/. target/directory/
<AlabamaHit> Is there a easy way to add a User to phpmyadmin? LIke a command for terminal
<MrKeuner> mojo: I wonder if there is a better explanation for that
<mojo> MrKeuner::  yeah, i have tried to use both when i have had load problems and could not make heads or tails out of it
<sergiuu> i have installed the ubuntu, but i can't find the administration tool that change the screen resolution.
<sp3000> sbox: of course if you need to preserve various properties of the files you'll want to read man cp
<mojo> MrKeuner::  well load is a metric in top too, there shold be a methodology for finding it's source
<sergiuu> ubuntu 8.04
<svl> Gun_Smoke: it's a laptop keyboard, the model of which isn't in there - so it's set to Generic 105-key (Intl) PC - would you recommend something else?
<Simonft> MrPockets: http://gopalkoduri.wordpress.com/2006/06/23/configuring-evolution-mail-to-work-with/
<Ruudboy73> sergiuu > system> preferences > screen resolution
<mojo> MrKeuner::  mabye we should ask in the gentoo forums :p
<Gun_Smoke> svl: I couldn't say.. I have the same..
<gaspipe1> sup people
<sbox> Simonft: kk much appreciated
<LGKeiz> Anyone have information for ndiswrapper for ubuntu 8.04.
<SilverReadman> How do I find a list of installed hardware such as my graphics card in 8.04?
<shadowpool> ubottu: list
<ubottu> shadowpool: Admin, Alias, Bantracker, Bugtracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Filter, FreenodeAuth, Geekquote, Lart, Misc, Owner, Reply, Services, User, and Utilities
<MrPockets> thanks man
<Girltalk> r3n0c, if you start looking through the Synaptic package Manager --> development, you will find many small scalable open source solutions such as packet sniffers, bandwidth and cpu resource tracking, and other free snippets of software that I'm sure with some light alterations could be made to do a wide variety of tasks
<mojo> SilverReadman::  hwinfo
<redbox> !ndiswrapper | LGKeiz
<ubottu> LGKeiz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trond-> sergiuu: under system preferences
<LGKeiz> For the 3rd time, I've been there.
<sp3000> SilverReadman: lspci will list some stuff
<LGKeiz> There is no 8.04 doc's
<MrKeuner> mojo: I just found some information here: .getCoord()
<tyrone> HI how can i make emerald my default window decoration?
<svl> Gun_Smoke: does assigning win-L or win-F or win-E to an action work for you?
<Ruudboy73> After installing 8.04 on my HP Pavillion dv9255ea notebook, the ethernet card is not working. It is an Intel 82573L card. I have already tried modprobe e1000e, still no eth0. Any suggestions?
<redbox> LGKeiz: maybe you should ask a more specific question then.
<sergiuu> ﻿Ruudboy73, from there is available only  800 x 600 as the highest resolution..
<MrKeuner> mojo: hehe sorry, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<tyrone> it only works when I type emerald --replace
<Gun_Smoke> svl: Let me try..
<mojo> MrKeuner::  .getcoord???
<MrKeuner> mojo: my java method
<Gun_Smoke> svl: You mean <super> I believe
<guest> tyrone, in the compiz settings, under the window manager set emerald as the window manager
<mojo> k, looking now MrKeuner
<sp3000> SilverReadman: also, system -> settings -> devices (strings vary, mine is not english)
<LGKeiz> redbox; I need ndiswrapper that is qualified for 8.04.
<r3n0c> Girltalk,  do you know of any that would work with proftp to monitor the amt of traffic used by connected users? thats all i want, a bandwith counter really, but ftptop and ftpwho don't have that
<SilverReadman> Mojo: Thanks much
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<Ruudboy73> sergiuu, then you might have the wrong video card specified
<mojo> SilverReadman::  np
<Simonft> ﻿LGKeiz: just get the latest one
<mojo> MrKeuner::  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)
<tyrone> guest, where is that exactly?
<mojo> MrKeuner::  well hang on...
<Gun_Smoke> LGKeiz: Go to the website and read about it.  I'd like to know as well.. Let me know what you find out.
<LGKeiz> from?.. the docs?
<Gun_Smoke> yep
<sergiuu> ﻿Ruudboy73, i haven't specificed anything..
<bleedingmoon> what is the command for lunching gedit?
<LGKeiz> 2.2.1. Gutsy Gibbon (7.10), Feisty Fawn (7.04), and Edgy Eft (6.10) .. >.>
<Flare183> bleedingmoon: gedit
<drumline> I'm going to be setting up a workstation for a client pretty soon with 4 monitors with Ubuntu.  Is that an easy task?
<bleedingmoon> thanks
<Simonft> ﻿LGKeiz: http://ankurs.com/2008/04/installing-ndiswrapper-on-ubuntu-804/
<omnz0r> http://ankurs.com/2008/04/installing-ndiswrapper-on-ubuntu-804/
<guest> tyrone, do you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<svl> Gun_Smoke: I don't really know what I mean - it's the physical "win" key. I _think_ it's <super by default, but if I look at the countless confusing options under layout options -> alt/win key behaviour, I'm not so certain anymore. (changing those doesn't seem to have any effect, either...)
<Gun_Smoke> LGKeiz:  You can also compile anything you'd like.
<tyrone> guest, yes
<Flare183> that was ovious
<dimitree> How can i make fgl_glxgears command to work
<mojo> MrKeuner::  http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=x4e&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=linux+load+average+how+to+troubleshoot&spell=1
<sergiuu> ﻿Ruudboy73, i remember, there was in ubuntu 7.10 an administrative application that permits to select the monitor model, resolution ..
<Gun_Smoke> svl:  Lemme play for a second.
<ror> can anyone help? since the last time I restarted I've lost all desktop icons and background
<surplusxmas> Windows installer always leaves 8.2MB free when partitioning. is this also necessary in ext3 and LVM syatems?
<whiteeagle> how can I go to the trash can folder from the terminal?
<surplusxmas> systems*
<sp3000> ror, do you get a context menu if you right-click on the desktop?
<LGKeiz> brb
<whiteeagle> what do I need to type in terminal so it could go in the trash folder
<Simonft> whiteeagle: trash:///
<guest> can you launch it tyrone ?
<shadowpool> ubottu: list Geekquote
<ubottu> shadowpool: geekquote and qdb
<absnt> How can I install vista to my 2nd hdd and keep grub for booting?
<Girltalk> r2n0c, give me a second
<Ruudboy73> sergiuu : try system>administration > screens and graphics. You can specify graphics card there
<whiteeagle> Simonft: yeah but what do I need to type in terminal to go into it?
<tyrone> guest, yes but i don't know where to pick my windows decorator
<Simonft> ﻿whiteeagle: cd then that
<Gun_Smoke> svl: what action are you after?
<ror> sp3000, nope
<bleedingmoon> and how im creating a nice icon (or where is the gedit icon)?
<sp3000> ror, guess nautilus went away, I get that sometimes when I have some unreachable mounts while shutting down .. run nautilus&disown
<whiteeagle> Simonft: I can't just type trash:/// and it goes to it
<codecaine> I can't get any kde application to load on ubuntu hard any solutions?
<whiteeagle> Simonft: or cd trash:/// either, that doesn't work
<danny6167> absnt: make sure you select you secound HDD when installing vista, then add this new instalation in to grub config
<guest> tyrone, look under "effects" for the "window decoration"
<Dr_Link> I'm on 7.10, the update manager is telling me I should upgrade to 8.04 LTS, should I do it?
<ror> sp3000, that didn't fix it
<sergiuu> ﻿Ruudboy73, but there isn't that you specify, a am lookiing for screens and graphics too and can't reach it there :D
<absnt> danny6167: but wont vista replace grub with its own bootloader?
<tyrone> ok and where do I write emerald?
<sp3000> ror, or possibly picking a folder from the places menu might get it to do the desktop thing
<sp3000> ror, or it could be something else :)
<tyrone> guest, on command?
<svl> Gun_Smoke: win-E for "Home folder", win-L for "Lock screen". And absolutely ideally just the win key by itself (so not as a modifier) for "show the panel menu" - but let's consider that a second phase.
<guest> tyrone, yes
<Judg3_Dr34D> hi all, can someone tell me the command to set the right screen resolution, i'm running ubuntu hardy heron.
<Simonft> whiteeagle: why do you need to?
<fractal420> the screenlets download only say gutsy.. will this work fine with HH also?
<MrKeuner> mojo: actually that wikipedia article is explaining rather well
<Dr_Link> Should I upgrade?
<tyrone> guest, is it emerald-decorator o just emerald?
<danny6167> absnt: AFIK it will install its own bootloader on the disk you install vista on
<ror> I killed the nautilus that was running
<ror> reopening after that it's back
<ror> but this whole hardy install is REALLY unstable
<MrKeuner> mojo: For example, a load average of 3.73 on a single-CPU system can be interpreted as: during the last minute, the CPU was overloaded by 273% (1 CPU with 3.73 runnable processes, so that 2.73 processes were waiting for their turn)
<SilverReadman> Last time I installed 8.04, my graphics card was disabled and enabling it got me the drivers needed. Then I had to delete the partition and reinstall. This time the card was enabled but "not in use" any ideas on making it work so I can use it?
<bruenig> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ror> my network keeps going down too :(
<tyrone> guest, I wrote /usr/bin/emerald on command but is not working
<guest> tyrone,  i dont recall, you might want to try "emerald --replace"
<MR-REznOr> hello?
<absnt> danny6167: so then when I boot up, which one will take over? I would think it would be the vista one
<whiteeagle> Simonft: I want to know
<ror> gutsy was nothing but perfect for me too
<ror> :(
<SilverReadman> I tried getting the latest drivers, but that hasn't worked so far.
<whiteeagle> i know its possible
<Girltalk> r3n0c, under Networking (Universe), there are two terminal-based apps that could be used to monitor bandwidth with different users. They are tcpick and tcptrack
<sergiuu> :(
<danny6167> absnt: the default boot disk is set in bios
 * sp3000 feeds whiteeagle an apostrophe
<paulcross> dd
<absnt> danny6167: ahh didn't think about that.. right, ok thanks
<Gun_Smoke> svl: I have <Super L> home folder working fine..
<svl> Gun_Smoke: win-R and win-D _do_ work for me. (the former only after disabling compiz, which had assigned it to some kind of zoom functionality)
<tyrone> guest, it doesn't work
<fractal420> ﻿ the screenlets download only say gutsy.. will this work fine with HH also?
<r3n0c> Girltalk, thanks, i'll give them a try
<codecaine> can anybody get kde programs to load on hardy?
<came0> hey where is my .xinitrc file in ubunutu?  I'm trying to add another window manager, and the instructions are to appened to ~/.xinitrc... but there is no file with that name in my home directory!
<reya276> heelo
<reya276> hello
<ror> it's just really frustrating that since upgrading I have to fiddle about choosing -generic not -386 to get it to boot at all and then after that my network crashes constantly and I'm having all these other issues
<tyrone> does anyone know how to set emerald my default window decorator?
<kitche> came0: have to create it
<paulcross> Several windows placed at a top high position when opened. I couldn't move them. How to fix it.
<Judg3_Dr34D> SilverReadman: i had problems with nvidia drivers, so I uninstalled nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-generic and Hardware Drivers, rebooted and reinstalled them. Problem fixed!
<reya276> having some issues connecting to my work PC for some reason my ssh is not working something about a Key issue
<came0> codecaine: yes
<Girltalk> r3n0c: if you have any background in network administration or programming, i think you'll find that those packages would be easy to alter to fill lots of networking needs
<codecaine> how did you fix it? came0?
<shadowpool> !factoids
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<came0> codecaine: just works
<codecaine> hmm
<svl> Gun_Smoke: using which layout option for win/alt key? And does keyboard shortcuts actually show "Super" for you? For me it's showing "Mod4"
<guest> tyrone, have you tried using the gnome-compiz-manager? its a tray icon where you can select window manger and many other options very easily
<SilverReadman> Judg3_Dr34D: How exactly would I go about doing that?
<danny6167> Any one know a command to enable and disable compiz?
<shyster317> tyrone do you have fusion icon
<Gun_Smoke> svl: I have the Gen 105 intel.. And the Windows key is called the Super L key.
<Judg3_Dr34D> SilverReadman: through Synaptic you remove completely nvidia-glx-new and linux-restricted-modules
<kitche> danny6167: umm metacity --replace to disable and compiz --replace to enable
<Gun_Smoke> svl: Have you tried to run gconf?
<SilverReadman> Then reinstall them through Synaptic?
<tyrone> guest, E: Couldn't find package gnome-compiz-manager gnome-compiz-manager
<kitche> danny6167: if your using kwm then it would be kwm --replace instead
<Judg3_Dr34D> SilverReadman: and Hardware drivers from Applications --> Add/Remove
<reya276> can anyone help?
<tyrone> shyster317, i am sorry what do you mean by icon?
<guest> tyrone, use the one shyster317 said, its called "fusion-icon"
<paulcross> danny6167,  kill the compiz-real process will stop the compiz
<svl> Gun_Smoke: ah yes, seeing that now - with win/alt default, you can't use the win key as a modifier, and then it's "Super L"
<reya276> need to clear an SSH connection but I don't know how
<tyrone> guest, what is fusion icon?
<shyster317> tyrone go to package manager and install fusion-icon
<codecaine> I think kde server is not working correcting on my hardy :/
<mojo> MrKeuner::  look into vmstat iostat mpstat top/htop ... i have to run
<sergiuu> does anyone know how to install the graphical GUI for x.org in ubuntu 8.04
<paulcross> Several windows placed at a too high position when opened. I couldn't move them. How to fix it.
<guest> fusion-icon "This package contains a tray icon that can launch Compiz and its decorators."
<tyrone> ok thanks
<codecaine> teachs me lessons about upgrading when everything already running good lol
<GaintSura> tyranos_: I tried what you said with ndiswrapper and whatnot, but I'm still unable to connect to any wireless network. Also, I could not add ath_pci into the /etc/modules, but everything else went fine
<sp3000> reya276: "something about a Key issue" is vague, use actual googleable strings output by the program if it gives you such
<sergiuu> i have enabled the restreicted drivers, and my screen resolution size is 640
<shyster317> tyrone let me know when that is installed and i will tell you the rest
<sergiuu> can't change this..
<mortena76876> how do i check the kernel-header verion???
<tyrone> shyster317, i installed it already
<noodlesgc> ﻿mortena76876 uname -r
<mortena76876> thx
<tyranos_> GaintSura, how come u could not add the ath_pci to the /etc/modules , have u tried sudo gedit /etc/modules
<noodlesgc> ﻿mortena76876 no problem
<whiteeagle> Ok
<whiteeagle> I found it
<tyranos_> and u neet to reboot GaintSura
<dimitree> How can i install sudo apt-get install w32codecs ? it doesn't work ?
<whiteeagle> it was in .local/share/Trash
<svl> Gun_Smoke: I've started it - but have no idea what I'd be looking at in there
<shyster317> trone go to applications, system tools, and hit compiz fusion icon
<GaintSura> tyranos_: no I did not, but I will try that
<jrib> !w32codecs > dimitree (read the private message from ubotu)
<dimitree> ty
<Sylphid|work> can someone help me with a static ip problem
<GaintSura> tyranos_: once the ath_pci is in /etc/modules I should see ath0 in iwconfig/ifconfig right?
<tyranos_> Gaintsutra , after reboot ,
<GaintSura> ok
<danny6167> Sylphid|work: need to ask a question
<Sylphid|work> can someone help me with a static ip problem
<shyster317> tyrone?
<GaintSura> I'll try tha, thanks ago
<Sylphid|work> on 7.10 i have a static ip assigned via /etc/interfaces... when networking is started this works fine however over night the system does a dhcp request and the static gets thrown out the window    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9008/
<GaintSura> again*
<wigglez> uh
<guest> tyrone, go to applications> System Tools> Compiz Fusion Icon. right click on the icon in your system tray and then go down to select window manager from there
<wigglez> why the hell wont it let me access my windows partition
<wigglez> it says NTFS is in use.
<Gun_Smoke> svl: you have compiz installed?
<wigglez> but its not
<|moe|> Hi, is it possible to export an ubuntu-installation to another partition and make this one bootable without problems (just changing fstab) or are there any traps?
<sergiuu> I HaVE STUCK AT 640 x 480 SCREEN SIZE
<tyrone> shyster317, ok thanks it is working now
<|moe|> the ubuntu installation was made with wubi
<fifthrune> can someone help me with 915resolution problem? I upgraded to Hardy but for some reason it is still controlling my graphics because when I uninstall it I can't get 1440X900 resolution anymore.  I suspect it may have to do with a hibernate issue I also have so please if anyone can help I would really appreciate it.
<wigglez> nvm
<wigglez> forced mounted it
<jrib> wigglez: really? it says exactly "ntfs is in use" and nothing more?
<shyster317> guest thanks
<guest> np
<highdoses> Hey guys what is the best cliental/networking software????
<Fogel1497> Hey I installed LibFlashSupport but i still dont have any sound on youtube or other flash videos
<svl> Gun_Smoke: yes, it's installed (clean default Ubuntu 8.04 install here) - but I've set apeparance -> visual effects to "None", as it had that zoom effect interfere with the win-R shortcut.
<sergiuu> )))))))
<fifthrune> Fogel: search in forums, I had same problem but there is a fix for it through the terminal
<sp3000> Sylphid|work: perhaps networkmanager is doing something funny? click on the networkish icon on the taskbar and play with the manual settings bit perhaps?
<CyberGabber> sergiuu: Try ctrl-alt-plus / ctrl-alt-minus to change resolution...
<aubade> Let's say I made a separate partition and then mounted it as /home, is my /home dir as it existed on my first partition just hidden when something else is mounted on its path?
<tyrone> guest, thanks :)
<svl> Gun_Smoke: (Plus I'm no fan of most of the visual effects it created anyway.)
<MR-REznOr> hello?
<sp3000> Sylphid|work: that said, can't recall if its default
<sp3000> it's!
 * sp3000 flogs self
<guest> you're welcome
<sergiuu> ﻿CyberGabber, wha?? ctrl+alt+plus ))))))))))
<Sylphid|work> sp3000, sorry forgot to mention ... im not running X only cli
<sergiuu> ))))))) dont wokr
<aubade> Nevermind, I just mounted the first partition elsewhere and sure enough. X)
<danny6167> Sylphid|work: you can always fall back on setting the DHCP server in your router to reserv the IP for your computers MAC address if you dont find a fix
<sergiuu> dosen't
<reya276> ﻿sp3000: I'm trying to connect to my work PC but for some reason I can't it says that "Error: Host key verification failed
<reya276> Please select another viewer and try again."
<sergiuu> why you removed the nice Gui programs for editing for x.org :(
<Sylphid|work> danny6167, unfortunaly thats not an option as the dhcp server is on the ISP network
<jrib> sergiuu: hmm?
<merc567> Would anyone happen to know if it is better to use cedega or wine when installing WoW?
<sergiuu> why you removed graphical tool for configuring X.Org for ubuntu 8.04 ? To make life of beginner harder?
<Centaur5> Could anybody recommend the best brand for well supported hardware SATA raid controllers?
<jordan> How can I do a custom resolution of 1136x648 in Hardy??
<danny6167> Sylphid|work: your ISP assighnes your local IP address?
<jrib> sergiuu: it wasn't removed?
<sp3000> reya276: hrm, if you were using plain ssh I might recognize what it's saying, for instance about a host identification having changed (which is suspicious unless you know it's benign)
 * sp3000 sleeps
<blah569> How do you use Emerald themes?  Whenever I import them, how do you use them?  I double click on them, and I have tried a multitude of objects, but nothing has worked.
<SilverReadman> Judg3_Dr34D: What if non e of those things are installed?
<HermanChess> can I replace pulseaudio with ESD ?
<sergiuu> jrib, i can't find this tool on ubuntu 8.04 ,  i just installed it. If it's possible to install it via synaptic.
<reya276> ﻿sp3000: oh I see, let try using terminal
<sergiuu> i don't know the name of program..
<guest> blah569, from what i recall, you simply install them and click them once in the emerald-theme-manager
<Sylphid|work> danny6167, im connected through a bridged dsl modem and i get a private ip via dhcp from the isp if i dont assing the public manually
<jrib> sergiuu: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<fifthrune> ﻿can someone help me with 915resolution problem? I upgraded to Hardy but for some reason it is still controlling my graphics because when I uninstall it I can't get 1440X900 resolution anymore.  I suspect it may have to do with a hibernate issue I also have so please if anyone can help I would really appreciate it.
<reya276> sp3000: take a look
<reya276> Please contact your system administrator.
<reya276> Add correct host key in /home/reya276/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<reya276> Offending key in /home/reya276/.ssh/known_hosts:2
<reya276> RSA host key for 70.158.34.76 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<FloodBot2> reya276: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reya276> oops sorry
<danny6167> Sylphid|work: lol, our DSL here is australia works a bit diffrently ;)
<carlos_> hello
<xubean> hey there guys, i need some big help from someone.... it's weird ... my sound... it plays computer music but not internet stuff... I know have an external sound card, but I just can't figure it out...any can help me?
<draeath> Is there a way to copy the INPUT from one pulseaudio source, to the OUTPUT of another? IE, i want to hear the microphone input from one card from the speaker out of the other card, but still be able to record from the source.
<jrib> reya276: delete line 2 in known_hosts... (assuming you aren't paranoid)
<sergiuu> jrib,  only 640 x 480 , 320 x 240 and refrash rate - 50 hz is available
<carlos_> i think you need flash xubean
<jrib> !fixres > sergiuu (read the private message from ubotu)
<reya276> ﻿jrib: how do I access that
<hydrogen> jrib: well, thats putting a bad spin on it
<jrib> reya276: with any text editor
<xubean> carlos, flash?? why? i have flash.. i can see videos... i just can't play the sound...
<hydrogen> find out why the key changed
<sergiuu> i am not going to read this.
<sp3000> reya276: so if you have reason to believe some mean person isn't proxying your connection and stealing your passwords and things and the host identification change is benign and such, you can ssh-keygen -R  70.158.34.76 to remove the old identification
<reya276> ﻿jrib: yes but how do I get to the file
<sergiuu> i want the graphical tool for configuring X.Org
<jrib> reya276: ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Sylphid|work> danny6167, yea .... unfortuantly the isp skimped and didnt get enough publics to use them in their dhcp pool
<Gun_Smoke> svl: I don't know.. I don't use them.
<sergiuu> becouse my screen sucks, is very hard to read something
<carlos_> theres a workaround for that, sometimes u can see the video but dont hear anything
<sergiuu> :<
<xubean> carlos, so what's the workaround?
<tyranos_> GaintSura, did u try after reboot
<MrPockets> when configuring Evolution to recieve my gmail account, what do i put on the Gmail settings as an Email address?
<jrib> reya276: hydrogen is right that you should find out why the key changed.  But since you don't know about these things it probably means you didn't really check the original key either so it doesn't really matter
<sp3000> reya276: which does the same thing as the manual edit jrib suggests, fwiw
<Gnine> any torrent link for 8.04?
<Simonft> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MrPockets> nvm..
<Simonft> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<sergiuu> ok, i am going to swtich back to ubuntu 7.10 and never get back to hardy.
<gluer> sergiuu: why?
<tyranos_> sergiuu , i did the same two weeks ago
<tyranos_> and i was the right choice
<sergiuu> gluer, becouse the hardy don't have the minimum tool to configure the hardware
<wigglez> guy
<wigglez> er
<carlos_> go here
<carlos_> http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2006/07/audio_problem_from_flash_video.html
<wigglez> how do i get my monitor refresh rates to be 85Hz
<sergiuu> wigglez, in hardy?
<sp3000> hmm, I lied
<gluer> sergiuu: install linux mint then looks great and uses gutsy!
<wigglez> 8.0
 * sp3000 really sleeps
<goppp-> hi any got vmware server to work in hardy???
<sergiuu> It's almost impossible, if you are not the linux guru
<wigglez> latest ubuntu
<sergiuu> :>
<wigglez> it was working fine until i installed nvidia-glx
<reya276> ﻿sp3000: thank you sir, that did the trick
<goppp-> !vmware server
<sp3000> np
<ubottu> Factoid vmware server not found
<jrib> sergiuu: erm, I just told you that Screen Resolution does exist
<sh1t> anyone please type my nick
<reya276> ﻿jrib: thanks, you can assume everyone knows linux config, bad habit
<sh1t> only the nick
<goppp-> !vmware
<danny6167> sh1t
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<reya276> Later Yall, Ubuntu ROCKS!!
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<carlos_> how can i install nokia n95 on linux anyone knows?
<sh1t> danny6167 thanks
<sergiuu> jrib, ﻿with Screen Resolution it's impossible to configure the needed screen size and refrash rate.
<carlos_> the com port , not the storage
<filthpig> hi, I've noticed that nautilus keeps growing in mem usage the longer my computer is turned on. When the system starts it's about 50 mb, and now, after a few days it's almost 80.. is there some cache I can delete or smth? running gutsy...
<jrib> sergiuu: that's a different issue that the wiki page provides suggestions for
<kelvin911> hi is this hardy heron channel???
<goppp-> yes
<kelvin911> why the font is so ugly???
<danny6167> kelvin911: this is #ubuntu
<sergiuu> jrib,yep.. i will try to figure it out
<Millertime_018> can anyone tell me what the command "apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Millertime_018> installs?
<ThomPhoenix> I'm installing a printer driver (ppd file) and via the web interface localhost:631. I want to apply the file but I'm asked for a password and username. My own do not work, nor root. Does CUPS have a password, if so, what is it?
<Millertime_018> please help
<sergiuu> if there is not the old gui configurator of xor
<sergiuu> :>
<sergiuu> forget about
<jrib> Millertime_018: it installs linux headers for your current kernel...
<kelvin911> it was fine in gutsy but after i upgrade to hardy the bold sans font is damn ugly and thick
<xubean> carlos, that didn't help..
<Lukasz1> I need instruction on Ubuntu tls the computer that has vista
<Millertime_018> jrib: what are linux headers?
<jrib> Millertime_018: and build essential
<Simonft> ﻿ Lukasz1: with what part?
<demonspork> what is the keybind to view gDesklets?
<xubean> anybody know how to solve sound problems in hardy
<carlos_> vista is a pos
<Millertime_018> jrib: what do they do? and what should i do if i ever want them off? will ever need them off?
<Lukasz1> I am getting a new laptop in June and its asus it will have Vista
<goppp-> hi any one got vmware in hardy
<danny6167> Millertime_018: if you dont know what they are, you probbly dont need to install them
<goppp-> vmware server
<kelvin911> anyone have problem in hardy?
<Lukasz1> The drives are different then xp
<DShepherd> Millertime_018, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2467633
<jrib> Millertime_018: source code that lets you compile things that require them.  The better question is why do you want to install these things if you do not know what they are?
<ZX81> not really, but a clean install is best
<Simonft> ﻿Lukasz1: use the cd, everything should be fine
<Millertime_018> goppp: yea i wanted vmware too
<Millertime_018> to get my camera to work
<thor> Is there a gui GTK editor?
<eth01> 'evenin
<goppp-> Millertime_018:  how
<Lukasz1> ok thnx ZX81
<sh1t> danny6167 please type mi nick again
<Millertime_018> jrib: to get my camora to work
<Odd-rationale> thor: look up glade
<_paneb> i am going through the ntfs-3g guide and there are 2 methods described. do both use ntfs-3g? if not, how does the automatic method work?
<Millertime_018> jrib: it was part of the instructions on a website
<Lukasz1> I will make sure I have free space thought :) So it be easier
<Odd-rationale> !info glade | thor
<Millertime_018> jrib: will i ever need them off?
<jrib> Millertime_018: webcam or just a digital camera that you want to grab pictures from?
<jrib> Millertime_018: no
<IdleOne> sh1t: change your nick please. not family friendly
<thor> Odd-rationale: hmm ok
<sh1t> IdleOne sorry
<kelvin911> hello? anyone have the font problem in hardy?
<Odd-rationale> no bot?
<alall> I f*ed up my development server (which is running ubuntu 7) by trying to give my master account root priviliges, I added the account to the root group and now the account seems to have lost all privileges and sudo doesnt do anything. Any tips on what to do? I cant edit the /etc/group by hand since I dont have premission
<Lukasz1> by the way how do I fix Mbr on Vista?
<eth01> IdleOne: meh.
<ZX81> not really, it's a bit b asic though, you can download other fonts
<jussio1> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<filthpig> kelvin911, please explain your problem in one line..
<Millertime_018> jrib: webcam, so ive already installed it i wont need to take it off? good. i wont
<Lukasz1> I am gonna install it on external hdd
<jrib> !webcam > Millertime_018 (read the private message from ubotu)
<xpoint> Lukasz1, asj nucrosoft
<jumpkick> wtf hardy ships with nvidia_new driver that corrupts the top 1/6 of my screen when I move the mouse....
<Millertime_018> goppp: i didnt say i knew how. if you find out how let me know
<dmsuperman> Lukasz1, install Ubuntu
<zaussome> kelvin911: what font problem?
<kelvin911> the font in hardy is too thick
<Lukasz1> xpoint Vista on internal and Ubuntu external
<zaussome> I haven't noticed it.
<eth01> kelvin911: then change it.
 * hydrogen likes the hardy fonts much better than the gutsy ones
<kelvin911> change it to what?
<_paneb> anyone?
<Lukasz1> I did it with xp
<gaspipe1> anything new in ubuntu that may be worth looking into?
<eth01> change it to something which suits your needs.
<kelvin911> i am already using bold sans 10 is it right?
<eth01> but imho hardy looks much better than gutsy
<xpoint> Lukasz1, i wont do it, it will anoid the pigs olso
<zaussome> kelvin911: maybe that's why it's too thick
<sergiuu> sorry, can i install this http://fosswire.com/2007/08/17/ubuntu-getting-xorgconf-gui/ on ubuntu hardy?
<kelvin911> i mean when it should be bold
<ZX81> it's a tad blocky, but thats just my lappy small screen
<Lukasz1> hmm
<aboo0ood_> Hi guys, when i upgraded to hardy i got errors with Nautilus and the Panel related to registering with bonobo on one of the user accounts, while other accounts are doing fine. Any idea what this is about ?!
<zaussome> kelvin911: oh
<_aeGIs> The fonts are definitely different
<kelvin911> but why it is too thick?
<zaussome> kelvin911: no idea. :(
<eth01> because you've been playing with the fonts.
<eth01> probably.
<kelvin911> can u show me ur screenshot on some website?
<Lukasz1> Well I don't thnik install Ubuntu to much truble for me
<Gun_Smoke> What would be the best way to see sound waves visually?  some type of scope>
<Millertime_018> jrib: i did, and i've already seen that site
<salah_> Hi. Any simple idea how to get ieee1394 work with tcp ip over linux?
<jrib> Millertime_018: k
<Lukasz1> thnx
<Millertime_018> jrib: thing is, it works in my messenger, but not camorama and i want to be able to take pics and video
<Millertime_018> what do i do?
<a514> Hi How do i setup Xorg from recovery mode cli?
<ZX81> kelvin911 try http://www.cnr.com/product/productOverview.seam?conversationId=5582&actionMethod=productGrid.xhtml%3AproductDetails.selectProduct&productId=10158
<RyanPrior> No more #ubuntu-release-party? The party is over???
<Gun_Smoke> Oscilloscope?  Anyone know of a simple one to work off a sound card?
<kelvin911> can u compare my screenshot with urs ?? http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgx9.png
<RyanPrior> Time to start uploading to Intrepid, I guess. =D
<_paneb> i am going through the ntfs-3g guide and there are 2 methods described. do both use ntfs-3g? if not, how does the automatic method work?
<Millertime_018> camorama says... "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). please check connection" but its built in
<Millertime_018> and already works in kopete
<RyanPrior> _paneb: NTFS partitions are mounted by default now, and you can just use mount -t ntfs-3g I think.
<tesseracter> firebug on FF3b5 totally sucks. im gunna need to dl FF2 again
<tarkus> are design and graphical tools in linux actually progressing at all? people say that opensource moves faster than commercial software, but i've been using gimp/inkscape and i havent seen any real improvements.. its still far behind imo..
<tarkus> (for 3 years)
<_paneb> RyanPrior, does the "automatic" method work as well as the ntfs-3g?
<_paneb> RyanPrior, for r/w
<dthacker-work> tarkus: this is the help channel, I think you want the offtopic channel
<RyanPrior> tarkus: Open source does move very quickly, but in many cases it's moving to catch up to very mature commercial products with tens of thousands of man hours behind them.
<sparr__> where should user-local binaries and game data go?  for things not installed by root
<filthpig> kelvin911, it looks perfectly normal to me..
<monkeypaw201> hello there, anyone know of a program i can install to automatically start Firefox and browse to a certain website on login?
<sergiuu>  with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can't change the resolution too..
<RyanPrior> _paneb: When I plug in my NTFS-formatted external hard drive, it mounts right up with no fuss.
<astro76> !startup | monkeypaw201
<ubottu> monkeypaw201: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<_paneb> RyanPrior, ok
<sergiuu> probaly i will need to edit xorg.conf by myself
<sergiuu> :>
<guest> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sergiuu> never do this before
<sergiuu> :D
<wigglez> how do i fix my monitor refresh rates
<monkeypaw201> ubotto, thanks
<kelvin911> filthpig: normal?
<RyanPrior> tarkus: Inkscape has had major improvements lately - it really gets better at a very rapid rate. The GIMP is slower, but it's going under some major revisions for the next release, and it should be a much better product soon.
<paulcross> Several windows placed at a too high position when opened. I can't move them. How to fix it.
<kelvin911> filthpig: u dont find it the bold font is too thick?
<wigglez> hello....
<wigglez> anyone?
<monkeypaw201> yes?
<aoito> server libres.irc-hispano.org
<RyanPrior> paulcross: If you can see any part of the window, alt+click+drag the window down.
<wigglez> how do i fix my monitor refresh rates.
<eth01> !u | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Daisuke_Ido> paulcross: hold alt, click on them, and drag
<ZX81> kelvin911 try http://www.cnr.com/product/productOverview.seam?conversationId=5582&actionMethod=productGrid.xhtml%3AproductDetails.selectProduct&productId=10158
<Daisuke_Ido> all you need to do :D
<kelvin911> filthpig: the bold font is 7.10 is thinner
<wigglez> its only at 55Hz, but i need 85Hz for my game to run smoothly
<guest> paulcross, Alt+leftclick on a window lets you move it
<hydrogen> !y
<ubottu> Factoid y not found
<void^> wigglez: nvidia?
<hydrogen> thats pretty silly
<wigglez> void^,  yes
<magnetron> Question: What is the library called that lets you put your text strings in separate, translated .po files?
<wigglez> they were fine until i installed nvidia-glx
<kelvin911> filthpig: can u show me your screenshot?
<eth01> hydrogren: ironic :)
<wigglez> i need 85Hz for my game to run right in vsync.
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  I do know that. But I don't want do it every time.
<_paneb> is there a way to tell ubuntu to regenerate /etc/fstab? it's using some pretty funky things in there
<RyanPrior> paulcross: You mean it's happening every time you open a window?
<void^> wigglez: nvidia's driver hides the real refresh rate from you.
<monkeypaw201> ok, 1 more question.. i have MySQL installed and running but i can't seem to find something like phpMyAdmin package without installing it myself.. i installed MySQL Administrator but it doesn't let me add/edit/remove and mess with tables
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  Yes
<wigglez> yeah how do i fix it.
<wigglez> ive never had this problem on any other distro
<magnetron> _paneb: did you edit it manually?
<manifest_> aromipesä
<RyanPrior> paulcross: I've never seen that. Perhaps try screwing with your screen resolution.
<CyberGabber> wigglez: (In Gnome ) , menu System > Administration > Screen & Graphics, choose the right graph.card and resol.
<monkeypaw201>  i have MySQL installed and running but i can't seem to find something like phpMyAdmin package without installing it myself.. i installed MySQL Administrator but it doesn't let me add/edit/remove and mess with tables
<monkeypaw201> i have MySQL installed and running but i can't seem to find something like phpMyAdmin package without installing it myself.. i installed MySQL Administrator but it doesn't let me add/edit/remove and mess with tables
<wigglez> CyberGabber,  i dont see that menu.
<_paneb> magnetron, no, although i am used to doing that. the thing is that i had a drive which i reformatted in windows (an ntfs drive) and during the ubuntu install i said it was a fat32 partition, so now it does not know about it
<ZX81> i think ur rude
<ZX81> kelvin911 I am taking you seriously
<wigglez> im on 8.04...
<CyberGabber> wigglez: Are you using Gnome ?
<wigglez> yes
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  I think some windows just remembered their positon. But I dont know how to clear it.
<magnetron> Question: What is the library called that lets you put your text strings in separate, translated .po files?
<crdlb> magnetron: gettext?
<feistyman> Can someone help me with an install question?
<RyanPrior> paulcross: Perhaps you can just get them to remember a new, better position?
<RyanPrior> !anyone | feistyman
<ubottu> feistyman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ror> this is becoming a joke! On a fresh boot I have to kill nautilus to get a background, and after a while I get this from syslog and my network dies
<CyberGabber> wigglez: Maybe the menu-part isn't visable wright now for you in the current resol.
<feistyman> RyanPrior, thanks
<magnetron> crdlb: that's the one! thank you
<ror> [ 2728.406799] ra0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:11:09:5a:d0:18 - assume out of range
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  I failed to do that.
<wigglez> the menu is there.
<ror> why does my ra0 suddently DIE?
<wigglez> i just dont see the item you want me to click
<ror> there's some new wmaster00 rubbish too
<FedeXD> Where can I find libamr_nb?
<CyberGabber> wigglez: Menu System ?
<guest> CyberGabber, i have gutsy, working. and it seems the screens and graphics icon is no longer there
<guest> CyberGabber, i meant hardy not gutsy
<sergiuu> jrib,
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  I think its actually a bug of compiz or metacity.
<sergiuu> jrib, don't you want to help me..
<simmerz> ﻿hi. my intel 3945 wireless doesn't work since upgrading to heron. I get lots of keycode errors in /var/log/messages instead. worked fine under gutsy!
<feistyman> I installed Hardy Heron using the Wubi installer. But so far I haven't been able to access my windows files, like I did when I used the live disk. Is there a better way to install than wubi?
<jrib> sergiuu: what's up?
<filthpig> I've noticed that nautilus keeps growing in mem usage the longer my computer is turned on. When the system starts it's about 50 mb, and now, after a few days it's almost 80.. is there some cache I can delete or smth? running gutsy...
<manifest_> feistyman: does it gshow an error or what?
<RyanPrior> feistyman: Yes, that's a known bug with Wubi - your Windows files won't be accessible unless you migrate to a "real" install.
<|moe|> what's the problem with your windows-files, feistyman?
<FedeXD> where can I find libamr_nb? :(
<ariqs> how do i access a NTFS partition in a terminal?
<forevertheuni> warning: process `nvidia-installe' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.  <- i'm having this trouble when system tries to load nvidia driver..with insmod is fine with modprobe it's not
<|moe|> ther is a /host-directory, where your files are listed
<forevertheuni> any hints for me?
<RyanPrior> |moe| and manifest_, Wubi uses a loop-mounted file on the Windows FS, so it can't see the rest of the Windows FS under the current setup.
<feistyman> RyanPrior, can I install it from the live disk, without ruining my Windows?
<CyberGabber> wigglez / guest , try in terminal:   sudo gksu displayconfig-gtk
<manifest_> lol k
<manifest_> i got a normally set up dualboot ubuntu and vista
<RyanPrior> feistyman: Yes, if you resize your Windows partition and create a new one for Ubuntu.
<wigglez> ok soo
<wigglez> what driver??
<manifest_> got the windows files up checking HDD in windows and rebooting after
<wigglez> im currently using nvidia
<RyanPrior> feistyman: Right now you've got a virtual install within Windows, but in order to access your Windows files you'll need to dual-boot. There are lots of tutorials available.
<belor1> I just unmounted a Volume i didnt want to how can i get it back
<Mattevt> Websites with embedded WMV videos won't play in firefox. There's got to be a plug-in for this, I just don't know where to find it.
<simmerz> anyone know why my wireless doesn't work at all any more?
<CyberGabber> wigglez: I don't know, You should know that...
<moneymike> how do u remove a overlaid mp3 layer from an avi
<wigglez> i usually use nvidia on slackware.
<|moe|> my only problem is that i cannot see files with üöä in it
<wigglez> wow this is retarded
<feistyman> So if I set the Ubuntu parition to say, 8 igigs, will it leave Windows alone?
<wigglez> :/
<Tux2K8> is slackware FHS is the same as ubuntu?
<wigglez> how the hell can it not detect my refresh rates
<wigglez> i usually just run xorgconfig and install nvidia driver on slackware
<stinger05> hello there, is there any alternative for ubuntu that one can have for having windows live messenger "voice convos" ?
<wigglez> but ubuntu doesnt have xorgconfig
<dupin> feistyman .if you mean conflict with it then no
<wigglez> piece of shit :/
<tarkus> RyanPrior: thats good to hear, actually.
<fuzzy_logic> hello.. i just installed ubuntu, but my conceptronic wireless card doesnt work.. can anyone help me? i dont have x.org installed so everything has to be with the command line
<dimitree> lucky try : How can i make TVkoo to work in Ubuntu ?
<belor1> I just ummnounted my Windows Partition how do i mount it again
<_boto> i have problems getting my microphone input device running with alsa on ubuntu 7.1
<buffdaemon> i installed xserver-xorg and xdm in ubuntu server 8.04 but when i tried to run starx command then it shows "Fatal Server error: No Valid FontPath could be found"
<_boto> i have read a lot about this problem on internet
<prettyricky> any pointers on how to start frostwire, it says I need Java 1.4?
<ariqs> when I open a terminal I'm stuck in my login name-desktop. How do I get to my root file system? I'm sure it's sudo something or other
<Bmw1000c> hi guys, where can i report bugs?
<RyanPrior> tarkus: Of course. As a web designer, I love to see improvements to open source creative tools.
<_boto> but all attempts failed
<tarkus> RyanPrior: since i do web development, using python and ajax, with django. linux is perfect for that. but i also do designs. very minimal and clean stuff, so i dont care about having features and filter effects, etc.. but i want to be able to produce good quality results.
<_boto> now my output device is broken too :-(
<ebroder> I get the following output when I try to do the upgrade to Hardy: http://pastebin.com/m2fd3b806 . I think that something's being cached or something - what can I do?
<prettyricky> Where and how can I install Java 1.4? It mentions I am using Java 1.6
<wigglez> right time to install slackware or something cya
<feistyman> Ryanprior, where can I get a tutorial to install Ubuntu from the disk. I want to run a dual boot, but have it not harm anything in Windows that is already installed.
<belor1> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<wigglez> ubuntu ftl :)
<dupin> prettyricky : install sun-java6-bin from synaptic that should do it
<prettyricky> ty
<Mattevt> Hi guys. I have what should be an easy question for any experienced Ubuntu user (unfortunately I'm not one of them): Websites with embedded WMV videos won't play in firefox. There's got to be a plug-in for this, I just don't know where to find it. (using Hardy)
<RyanPrior> tarkus: Photoshop CS2 works on Wine if you have a license for it. Inkscape is awesome IMO, it has fewer features than Illustrator but it's got a lot of the bases covered.
<ariqs> when I open a terminal I'm stuck in my login name-desktop. How do I get to my root file system? I'm sure it's sudo something or other
<_boto> the problem with "... cannot get pipe ..." comes to my face everytime i try to test the alsa mixer in audio settings
<tarkus> tarkus: i've been doing just fine with inkscape and blender. but i cant help but wonder if i would have more potential with apple/adobe software.
<tarkus> RyanPrior: i dont mind few features, caus i only really use the standard toolset.
<dupin>    feistyman :         http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<jrib> tarkus: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<_boto> but i can record, somehow the input works, though
<ariqs> .. tarkus just replied to tarkus ;p
<stinger05> which program has windows live messenger voice plugin for ubuntu ?
<tarkus> jrib: meh.. where else would a question like this be appropriate?
<jrib> Mattevt: I like mplayer plugin with w32codecs
<jrib> tarkus: if it's not an ubuntu support question then you should discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<RyanPrior> tarkus: Apple and Adobe software are quality, but they're missing a crucial feature: freedom. You're locked into their product, and you can't just go in and add a feature or fix a bug. Many will make that tradeoff, but I'm glad to be able to use programs like Inkscape without having to give up my freedom or a whole lot of quality.
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  I got it fixed
<a514> ubotu displayconfiggtk
<feistyman> dupin, thanks, I'm viewing it now.
<Girltalk> Mattevt: install VLC and your computer will be able to play anything
<RyanPrior> paulcross: Excellent.
<pinklerose> hello
<dupin> tarkus : adobe photo shop run in wine
<paulcross> RyanPrior,  Back to human theme. Then its normal
<guest> stinger05, have you tried amsn?
<_boto> i have tried to build the alsa utils from source
<Mattevt> girltalk: I have VLC installed...and I can play any video outside of firefox...but these are embedded in the pages
<Bmw1000c> HEY GUYS, where can i report a bug?
<_boto> but make breaks with errors complaining about missing 'patch' file
<tarkus> dupin: yes.. i dont do that.. if im going to use prop software, ill just buy a mac.
<sergiuu> does anyone use ubuntu 7.10?
<RyanPrior> paulcross: Strange that a  theme change would break things, I think. But I always use human themes. (Human-Murrine is my favorite lately).
<jrib> sergiuu: ah, were you looking for Adiministration -> Screens and Graphics before?
<Mattevt> jrib how does mplayer attach itself to firefox?
<sergiuu> jrib, yes
<jrib> !bugs | Bmw1000c
<ubottu> Bmw1000c: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<_boto> sergiuu: yes i do
<jrib> sergiuu: it's there in 8.04
<AnthroTechie> Bmw1000- go to launchpad
<Mattevt> i'm new to ubuntu as of two days ago...so I'm just slowly working my way through
<sergiuu> jrib, but i cant look for it:(
<stinger05> guest: does that have voice enabled to talk to windows users ?
<sergiuu> can you please give me the command so i can run it from terminal
<dupin> tarkus : yes that is option too
<jrib> Mattevt: there's a plugin in the mozilla-mplayer package
<prettyricky> dupin---- it shows that its already installed
<RyanPrior> Mattevt: Why do you need mplayer rather than gstreamer?
<Bmw1000c> thanks ubottu and AnthroTechie
<prettyricky> any other suggestions???
<tarkus> RyanPrior: do you think it will always be like that? prop software greater quality?
<Mattevt> ryanprior...it's just what jrib suggested...I'm open to anything
<guest> stinger05, from wikipedia "Sending and receiving of voice clips (full voice conversation supposedly coming in aMSN 2 or after the program has been upgraded to use a newer protocol)"
<jrib> sergiuu: displayconfig-gtk
<xxxxxxx> How do you autologin at terminal I have no gui
<sergiuu> jrib, its seems that it's missing..
<TBotNik> All, Had Gutsy in stand-alone/offline for awhile, then hookup back to inet and the upgrade dissed me, can't network, see inet or nothing, using UGH win box here HELP!!!
<sergiuu> oeeeeee
<sergiuu> jrib, thanks a lot
<sergiuu> :>
<tarkus> RyanPrior: cause i mean, look at apache, and all the open web frameworks out there. far superior to the commercial ones.
<RyanPrior> tarkus: No way. Look at Transana for example: it is *the* premier qualitative video analysis software suite, blows all commercial outfits out of the water. And it's GPL.
<arooni-mobile> is there a remote desktop type thing built into ubuntu gutsy?  if so whats it called & how do i get to it?
<handtokeyboard> NOT SOUND ON MY UBUNTU
<handtokeyboard> :(
<jrib> tarkus: move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, I don't see how it's related to support
<ebroder> What can I do about this traceback when I try to upgrade: http://pastebin.com/m2fd3b806 ?
<RyanPrior> handtokeyboard: Easy on the caps lock there, guy.
<TBotNik> arooni-mobile: SSH
<guest> arooni-mobile, remote desktop: sending or receiving?
<suriro> Mattevt: install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<jrib> !w32codecs > Mattevt (read the private message from ubotu)
<arooni-mobile> guerby, TBotNik i want to visually control things like xmms (browing to a shoutcast station and pushing play)
<doc|work> hello, I've just upgraded to hardy heron and it installed firefox 3 beta which doesn't have support for firebug, a javascript debugger. Firefox 2 is still installed and works but isn't allowing plygins which had been working to work. Anyone know how to fix this?
<arooni-mobile> guest, TBotNik from my gutsy laptop
<sergiuu> jrib, this tool is missing in hardy, i mean in system / administration , don't know why..
<sergiuu> but the command work.
<RyanPrior> tarkus: The thing about Transana is that qualitative video analysis is a fairly new field, so corporations didn't have such a head start. In other fields, like word processing, it's much harder to compete with the entrenched players.
<arooni-mobile> guerby, TBotNik both my laptop (connecting from) and my desktop (connecting to) are on same network
<TBotNik> arooni-mobile: My bad, use www.logmein.com
<jrib> sergiuu: it's called "screens and Graphics" here
<_DarkSide_> hola?
<arooni-mobile> TBotNik, isnt there a remote desktop program built into gutsy?  i thought i used it before
<sergiuu> ﻿jrib, can't look for it.
<Mattevt> RyanPrior, it doesn't appear that gstreamer is available for ubuntu. at least, where I'm looking
<guest> arooni-mobile, try installing xvnc4viewer
<sergiuu> it's not there
<sergiuu> ;>
<Mattevt> oh sorry I didn't see those responses
<Mattevt> thanks
<sergiuu> jrib, i can do an screenshots
<KrimZon> something weird happened
<sergiuu> ^)
<prettyricky> any better than frostwire?
<sergiuu> maybe i am blind
<belor1> Hi, I unmounted my Windows Partition some how, when i reboot will it still be there and able to be booted from
<arooni-mobile> guest, already installed.... which application menu does it appear on?  i dont see it
<jrib> belor1: yes
<KrimZon> visiting the article linked from this slashdot page in firefox3 caused x to restart: http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/04/30/1822237
<cj_> hey
<TBotNik> arooni-mobile: donnow man!  See I'm down dew to the upgrade, need help figgin out what screwed it.  Guessing it a "can-o-worms"
<belor1> jrib, ok thanks
<cj_> yuddtAdhbdrfe8i
<RyanPrior> Mattevt: gstreamer is installed in Ubuntu by default. :-)
<cj_> rysfj8gkl
<cj_> tu;
<filthpig> belor1, unless you changes some settings, yes
<cj_> st
<cj_> cgkk
<FloodBot2> cj_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest> if you press Alt+F4 you can type in vnc4viewr to launch it
<cj_> cffgoi
<arooni-mobile> TBotNik, ok my bad; ;p
<Sashi> rawr
<xelapond> Hi
<xelapond> I am having problems installing Hardy on my Macbook Pro
<guest> arooni-mobile, if you press Alt+F4 you can type in vnc4viewr to launch it
<prettyricky> is there anything else better than frostwire?
<TBotNik> arooni-mobile: Worst part is hav'n to use Win box to find the problem!
<Bizzeh> hey, i just installed ubuntu, and im getting grub error 17 on boot now... anyone any idea whats happened?
<jrib> prettyricky: "better" is subjective
<AnthroTechie> I've been having a problem since upgrading to Hardy. Can't enable desktop effects in the "Visual Effects" tab in System-Preferences.  When I try to a pop window says "Desktop Effects could not be enabled." I already installed Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.
<doc|work> anyone?
<crdlb> AnthroTechie: what video card?
<jrib> !p2p > prettyricky (read the private message from ubotu)
<TBotNik> All, are there any note on why this upgrade is making things go south?
<RyanPrior> jrib: Frostwire is pretty much the state of the art when it comes to Gnutella clients.
<Sashi> stojic: RAWR
<prettyricky> sorry--- another application similar to frostwire?
<arooni-mobile> guest, i dont follow......  i'm running gutsy on my laptop & desktop and want to connect from laptop => desktop.... i'm asking where do i find the vnc4viewer (so i dont need to launch from command line)....... also should i use terminal server client?
<evaryont> Sashi!
<Sashi> evaryont!
<AnthroTechie> crdlb- I'm unsure what type of video card I have
<jrib> prettyricky: ubottu sent you a list in a private message
<grte> phrik!
<apallo> i realize this is an ubernoob question, but how do i make my ubuntu install look like os x?
<Sashi> grte!
<vox> hi, why isnt XMMS in the repos any more?
<Sashi> apallo: RTFM
<grte> apallo: Best bet is googling some guids.
<prettyricky> cool ty
<crdlb> AnthroTechie: open a terminal and run: lspci | grep -i vga
<grte> s/guids/guides
<Dream_Team> apallo: If you are on kde, try baghira
<AnthroTechie> crdlb- okay
<arooni-mobile> should i use terminal server clinet?
<Sashi> Dream_Team!
<stojic> I like Hardly but I have no sound in my speakers
<apallo> thanks
<sandsmark> Dream_Team!
<guest> arooni-mobile, when you install xvnc4viewer it doesnt put it in your applications menu but you can add it yourself by going to System -> Preferences -> System Menu
<grte> stojic: is your speakers plugged in?
<evaryont> OMG! sandsmark and Dream_Team are here?!? HEART ATTACK!
#ubuntu 2008-05-01
<evaryont> grte: *are*
<stojic> grte: I plug them in but theres no sounds
 * Dream_Team does the supermario thing on evaryont 
<TBotNik> All, What a dis!  Went to the official Ubuntu support site, it says come here!  WOW!!!
<sandsmark> stojic: have you turned them on?
<guest> arooni-mobile, that should have said "main menu" not "system menu"
<grte> evaryont: I do what I want.
<filthpig> I've noticed that nautilus keeps growing in mem usage the longer my computer is turned on. When the system starts it's about 50 mb, and now, after a few days it's almost 80.. is there some cache I can delete or smth? running gutsy...
<evaryont> grte: of course
<grte> I slap baby seals.
<ryuo> Dream_Team: bad boy, you killed those poor guy's clients :(
<doc|work> hello, I've just upgraded to hardy heron and it installed firefox 3 beta which doesn't have support for firebug, a javascript debugger. Firefox 2 is still installed and works but isn't allowing plygins which had been working to work. Anyone know how to fix this?
<stojic> sandsmark: theres red light on speakers
<paulcross> stojic, sound card driver problem.
<G2k> guys I just bought an external USB hard disk. I was wondering what the best filesystem would be to put on it so that it can be readable by any computer. Is it FAT32?
<sandsmark> stojic: have you tried with garlic?
<kitche> G2k: yeah fat32 or vfat as it's called in Linux
<paulcross> G2k, yes
<grte> doc|work: You can probably use firebug in ff3 if you disable extension compatibility checking.
<doc|work> grte: thanks, will try that
<suriro> doc|work: http://getfirebug.com  (beta somewhat works with FF3)
<sandsmark> G2k: if you want to keep your data, ntfs
<sandsmark> or ext3
<stojic> I like Hardly but is too fast to read
<bezak> hey guys, i've got two unevenly sized hard disks, is there anyway to have a partition spread over the two of them?
<sandsmark> both have ok dual boot support
<ryuo> G2k: no, you should only use vfat or ext2(if your only using it on linux boxes)
<G2k> kitche: what's the command for formatting it?
<grte> bezak: RAID
<sandsmark> G2k: fsck
<sandsmark> bezak: use software raid
<sandsmark> lvm
<sandsmark> or evms
<AnthroTechie> crdlb- is that all one command?
<Sashi> i installed alsa but i heard no sound comming out
<sandsmark> google it
<traian> hello...im a newbe, i tried to install ubuntu 8.04 as a win app, but when i try to boot up ubuntu it just reboots my pc...any suggestions?
<FloodBot2> sandsmark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crdlb> AnthroTechie: yes
<prettyricky> jrib---- thanks for your inputs
<bezak> grte, sandsmark: how much effing around will this be?
<sandsmark> FloodBot2: stfu
<ryuo> G2k: mke2fs for ext2, mkdosfs for vfat
<dimitree> Why sudo apt-get install lib32nss-mdns doesn't work ?
<grte> bezak: Significant.
<sandsmark> bezak: it should be rather straight forward
<G2k> ryuo: thanks
<ryuo> G2k: don't forget sudo
<bezak> grte, sandsmark lol
<grte> sandsmark: This is #ubuntu
<sandsmark> grte: no wai!
<Sashi> how to install ubuntu?
<ryuo> grte: get out, it really is?
<grte> Really.
<sandsmark> ryuo: it really is
<vlt> !install | Sashi
<pixelmonkey> anyone noticing degradation of 2D performance with the restricted nvidia driver in Hardy?
<ubottu> Sashi: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<G2k> ryuo: mkdosfs: command not found
<doc|work> sandsmark: he's telling you you're asking an off-topic question
<stojic> how do fix my sound card in Hardly??
<DefineKThyne> is there a way to revert your settings back to default without having to do a fresh install?
<ryuo> G2k: do you have dosfstools installed?
<G2k> ryuo: should I just fdisk
<simmerz> has anyone else got problems with their wireless not accepting keycodes any more from the switch?
<sandsmark> doc|work: I'm not asking
<evaryont> how do I uninstall ubuntu?
<dimitree> Why sudo apt-get install lib32nss-mdns doesn't work ?
<sandsmark> doc|work: I'm helping people too fast
<ryuo> G2k: fdisk only partitions... no format i belive
<grte> DefineKThyne: Delete all config files in your homedir.
<G2k> ryuo ah ok
<AnthroTechie> Usage: lspci [<switches>]
<AnthroTechie> -v		Be verbose
<AnthroTechie> -n		Show numeric ID's
<AnthroTechie> -nn		Show both textual and numeric ID's (names & numbers)
<AnthroTechie> -b		Bus-centric view (PCI addresses and IRQ's instead of those seen by the CPU)
<AnthroTechie> -x		Show hex-dump of the standard portion of config space
<FloodBot2> AnthroTechie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryuo> G2k: if you use ext2, do mke2fs -m 0 (device)
<DefineKThyne> grte: would that revert all settings like firefox plugins and configs too?
<grte> Just need to delete ~/.mozilla for that.
<DefineKThyne> grte:  let me go try that.
<ryuo> G2k: did it find the program okay?
<G2k> ryuo: i think that fat32 will be more universal....but doesn't the formatting shave a few gigs from my potential capacity?
<Sashi> DefineKThyne: rm -rf .mozilla
<sandsmark> fat32 fails at consistency
<G2k> ryuo; im installing dosfstools now
<grte> fat32 is terrible.
<AnthroTechie> okay I pasted it
<sandsmark> if you want dataloss, use fat
<ryuo> G2k: ext2? not really. capacity is about the same for both, but vfat may make a bit of difference. how big is it?
<grte> linux has an ntfs driver.  Windows has an ext driver.
<sandsmark> otherwise try ntfs
<Sashi> G2k: jfs is good
<grte> Pick one.
<DefineKThyne> oh indeed, fat32 is horrible
<Dream_Team> Ext = RW from windows, fat32 is slow on a big file cound
<Dream_Team> count*
<mc-george> hi, I just bought an Audigy sound card, I disabled the onboard one in bios, and then I plugged my headphones into the orange hole on the back and when no audio/ video is playing, I hear a loud screech, and when video is playing I hear deafening static
<ryuo> G2k: whatever you do, DO NOT USE A JOURNALED FILESYSTEM ON FLASH
<G2k> ryuo: its 320 gigs
<Sashi> O.o?
<ryuo> G2k: OH, its an external drive?
<Sashi> ryuo: ??
<grte> mc-george: green hole is the sound-out
<G2k> ryuo yeah
<ryuo> G2k: i thought it was a usb flash drive ;p
<mc-george> grte, I tried that, nothing happened
<jordan> does X11 read xorg.conf different now??
<devil> i have use the sony laptop but i can't install the ubuntu8.04
<Lynet> I want a 32GB flash drive, too. ;-p
<Y-Town> Anyone have any opinions on codeweaver on ubuntu as apposed to wine?  I need to be able to run mssql server.
<grte> As in, no sound, or the noise you described?
<Odd-rationale> jordan: somewhat.
<Dream_Team> jordan: Why should it ?
<Lynet> err. 320.
<mc-george> grte, no sound
<ryuo> G2k: in that case, use a journaled FS...
<sandsmark> Y-Town: I think codeweavers comes with commercial support
<ryuo> G2k: probably ntfs, if your going to hook it up to windows as well
<Odd-rationale> jordan: you could still use your old xorg.conf file if you want
<G2k> ryuo: yeah? but then windows/mac won't be able to read its contents
<sandsmark> Y-Town: otherwise there shouldn't be too much difference
<jordan> odd-rationale dream_team : well im trying my old config (HD TV output) and its not working at all
<grte> Alright...Have you checked alsamixer to see if the volume is all the way down or muted?
<Sashi> why use mssql?
<ryuo> G2k: with such large capacity, vfat is a bad idea
<Dream_Team> G2k: Windows can read/write ext3
<mc-george> grte: yea
<backgen> hey guys, i need help finding a torrent file that i downloaded
<Dream_Team> Windows is not going to like > 60 gig fat32 partition
<Sashi> backgen: locate?
<devil> why i can't install the 8.04
<ryuo> Dream_Team: only with modifications
<jordan> odd-rationale dream_team : the "option (something) scaling = centered" makes the screen very small but without, it is a mess
<Dream_Team> ryuo: then ntfs
<G2k> ryuo: so should I make it NTFS? Will Mac be able to read that no problem? Or is something like EXT3 a better choice?
<backgen> when i look at the file's location in Azureus it tells me that it is in home/.azeureus/documents/*file here*
<grte> mc-george: Not sure then.
<mhm_jr> mc-george: green is sound out...orange is for the mic
<xxxxxxx> How do you autologin at terminal I have no gui
<backgen> however there is no such thing as a .azureus file in my home folder
<mc-george> mhm_jr, I tried green, no sound
<Dream_Team> G2k: having a mac, ext3 for mac is unstabe
<hypercool^> i'm having an issue with firefox font size. I don't think it's a necessarily a firefox problem but i can't figure it out.
<vox> why has xmms been removed from the repos?
<svl> Hum, so investigating further, it looks like _only_ win/super+E, win/super+F and win/super+L are not usable as windows-something shortcut keys. All other combos work when assigned to specific actions. Unfortunately, it's all three of these specific combos which are completely ingrained in my fingers. Doesn't _anyone_ know what is preventing these key combos from working?
<Y-Town> sandsmark: I tried to load a business app and I could not because wine didnt run a late enough version of IE and didnt have the ability to load some other required files for mssql server... But maybe that could be overcome
<G2k> Dream_Team: what do you suggest for an external hard drive?
<ryuo> G2k: bub, vfat is probably your best option for easy usage in all 3, but vfat is impractical on really large drives.
<backgen> sashi: what is locate?
<Dream_Team> G2k: since I live in a windows environnement I use ntfs
<jmdc> backgen: files and directories that start with a dot (.) are hidden by convention
<Odd-rationale> jordan: I don't have experience with dual display. Sorry :(
<ryuo> G2k: you could try this: split the drive into seperate partitions
<sandsmark> Y-Town: probably
<Sashi> backgen: locate filenamehere
<Dream_Team> G2k: i'm the only non windows computer in the house
<ryuo> G2k: and just partition each part with a different filesystem for your needs
<backgen> jmdc: oh...how do you un-hide them?
<G2k> hmm
<tdoggette> I'm running a clean install of Hardy x64, and I can't get the Java Runtime Environment running. I went through Firefox's plugin finder, installed the default (successfully) and applets still act as though the package isn't installed. I'm using the test applet at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml.
<ryuo> err
<crimsun> vox: http://bugs.debian.org/461309
<Dream_Team> G2k: ntfs-3g likes to screw disks btw
<Sashi> backgen: rename them without the .
<ryuo> format each partition
<jmdc> backgen: view->hidden files
<Sashi> grte: hows your epenis?
<grte> Gigantic.
<backgen> ah ha!!!
<Sashi> lawlzos
<backgen> thanks guys!
<grte> It's girth is quite impressive.
<jmdc> backgen: no problem
<Sashi> hot
<G2k> I think I will format this from windows
<G2k> hmm
<G2k> thank s alot guys!
<sandsmark> you're welcome
<vox> crimsun: oh what.  that's stupid
<andronicus> is there any way for metacity to remember windows positions without having to install devil's pie?
<Al-Khouli> hi everybody, i mistakenly removed the panel that has applications places etc... and i want to get the default one, how can i do that? where are the panel files stores ?
<grte> andronicus: No.
<Al-Khouli> stored*
<crimsun> vox: no.  And the corresponding bit in Ubuntu is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms/+bug/190684
<Mathman> Al-Khouli: off the top of my head, you could probably just log out, remove all your .gnome stuff, and log back in again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190684 in xmms "Remove xmms from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<fuzzy_logic> i can't get my usb stick working, when i insert it i get this error: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write trough.. i am using ubuntu server, can anyone help me?
<hypercool^> 	When i do a search at google or even yahoo, the font changes to very very small. I can't find the setting that would be at fault here, any ideas? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<andronicus> hmmm you'd think a windows manager would have the capability to MANAGE WINDOWS!
<CASADO> HI
<crimsun> vox: s/\.edge// if you're not in the LP beta group
<Al-Khouli> Mathman, that removes the panel "only" ?!
<DefineKThyne> !hi CASADO
<ubottu> Factoid hi casado not found
<backgen> hey guys when i try to play a video file, it tells me "An error has occured: The audio device is busy. Is another application using it?"
<jordan> odd-rationale its not dual screen
<Mathman> Al-Khouli: course not.  that would dump all your settings
<andronicus> is there a better windows manager than metacity?
<hypercool^> backgen: are you using pulse-audio?
<Al-Khouli> Mathman, that's wut i am trying to avoid
<ryuo> andronicus: that depends. theres MANY window managers.
<ChaosTheory^> When I run gnome-terminal in ratpoison, there are two small gray bands at the right and the bottom -- how do I get rid of them?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<backgen> hypercool^: i'm not sure...what is pulse audio?
<Odd-rationale> jordan: could you pastebin your xorg.conf file?
<grte> oss4 is cool.
<vlt> backgen: Sounds like you video player uses OSS instead of ALSA as output driver.
<ChaosTheory^> This is in fullscreen mode.
<backgen> vlt: oh...how can i change that?
<Mathman> Al-Khouli: well, you probably won't want to go that route then.  right click on the desktop and add a panel?  been too long since I've used gnome
<vlt> backgen: Depends on the player.
<andronicus> ryuo: but is there one in particular that glistens in the summer breeze?
<ryuo> ChaosTheory^: isn't that the ratpoison window decor?
<MachinTrucChose> anyone know how I can stop Nautilus from scanning media files whenever I open a folder so that it can generate thumbnails? Selecting List View does not stop the processing, it merely hides the thumbnails.
<ChaosTheory^> Seriously?
<ChaosTheory^> How do I get rid of it?
<DefineKThyne> andronicus: KDE
<hypercool^> When i do a search at google or even yahoo, the font changes to very very small. I can't find the setting that would be at fault here, any ideas? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<vox> crimsun: i understand that it's depreciated, but /everyone/ knows and uses xmms.. that's a pretty nasty decision.
<Al-Khouli> Mathman, i did that, but i am not able to restore some items like bluetooth and network
<jiqiren> MachinTrucChose: twm
<ryuo> andronicus: you could try icewm...
<MachinTrucChose> I just need Nautilus to stop scanning movies, it takes forever when I open a folder full of TV shows
<MachinTrucChose> jiq: huh?
<ChaosTheory^> ryuuntu.
<Xbehave> if a program is running as root, how do i make it launch programs as me (it lets me decide the command to launch i just dont know how to unsudo it)
<backgen> vlt: hmm actually i don't think its a problem with the movie player...i just tried using VLC and theres no sound...actually...My computer doesn't have any sound at all!!!!
<luiss> Ubuntu 8.04 rox!!!
<ChaosTheory^> ryuo: How do I get rid of it?
<ryuo> andronicus: but no fancy "gui" for configuring
<maunykah> after trying to install over and over again I finally was able to install Kubuntu on my PC!  Now my question is how can I install ubuntu? I believe I saw somewhere this: sudo aptitude get ubuntu-desktop. Is that correct?
<andronicus> DefineKThyne: I'd like to sick with gnome
<andronicus> DefineKThyne: for the time being.....
<crimsun> vox: ...except it's no longer maintained.  People who dist-upgraded to hardy don't have xmms uninstalled automatically (i.e., it's retained).  If one wants an xmms-ish app, try audacious.
<MachinTrucChose> maun: I think you can download the "ubuntu-desktop" package...try googling that name
<ryuo> ChaosTheory^: your asking the wrong person. :-p you might be able to fix it by trying some other WM?
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to install firefox 2 for hardy?
<ChaosTheory^> ryuo: I just restarted X, though, and it's still there.
<crimsun> eatatjoes2: apt-get install firefox-2
<jmdc> maunykah: I'm pretty sure thats right, but the fact that you tried over and over makes a little worried. What errors were you getting?
<ryuo> ChaosTheory^: screenshot? it may help.
<eatatjoes2> how can u remove firefox 3?
<wd5cmz> When I type sudo apt-get install ...anything... I get could not resolve host. How do I get sudo to work again? I am using 8.04
<DefineKThyne> andronicus: i had it so you could choose your window manager on login, but i forget the command i used to install it.
<ChaosTheory^> ryuo: How do I take a screenshot from terminal?
<backgen> eek! help me guys, my computer has no sound anymore!
<ryuo> ChaosTheory: scrot
<DefineKThyne> andronicus: so you could have the Ubuntu-ness of Metacity, and the sparkly shine of KDE whenever you wanted.
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2: synaptic. search for "firefox" and uncheck the things that say firefox3 on them
<suriro> MachinTrucChose: edit>pref.s>preview
<ryuo> ChaosTheory: or the import imagemagick command
<maunykah> thank you machintrucchose!
<doofy_> is there issues with connecting to the internet in hardy? I'm trying to help my friend install (over the phone, its difficult) and it appears his network card is properly setup, but he has no internet
<Maximus3989> i am using ubuntu 7.10 and i can't seem to get many embedded videos to play. i tried getting gnash and any other flashplayer plugins i could find but it doesn't work. does anyone have any suggestions?
<backgen> backgen: it's strange though, this has happened before, and i've just pressed ctrl+alt+backspace to relog and then i get sound again....but it just randomly goes away like this anyone know why?
<andronicus> doofy: i've had no network problems with hardy from the box to date, does he have a separate nic?
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2: also, you should note that firefox-2 will be called that. not "firefox" so your links and such won't work until you change it. If you have a browser launch button, for example
<eatatjoes2> okay
<maunykah> jmdc I was getting an error that it's possible that my disk drive, or hard disk, or the disk itself, is corrupted
<maunykah> I was trying to install 7.10 because 8.04(ubuntu) live cd wouldn't load at all
<jmdc> wd5cmz: try going to system, administration, software sources, download from: other, select best server.
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2: So for the launcher in the panel, you'll have to right>properties and add -2 to make it "firefox-2" in the command box
<eatatjoes2> hypercool^: it says "cannot remove 'firefox-3.0' one or more applications depend on firefox-3.0 to remove use the synaptic package manager, wheres that at?
<doofy_> andronicus, me neither. Im running hardy right now. His NIC is PCI
<dimitree> How can i test 3D in Ubuntu ?
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2: are you in gnome?
<eatatjoes2> yes
<Al-Khouli> Mathman, it seems the files are under ~/.gconf/apps/panel i am gonna give it a try
<grte> dimitree: glxgears
<jmdc> maunykah: okay, so you probably just had a bad copy of a cd. Shouldn't be a big deal to switch over to ubuntu from kubuntu.
<maunykah> and so trying kubuntu 8.04 was a reaaaaaaaaaal last resort because I was trying for hours
<eatatjoes2> hypercool^:  yes
<AnthroTechie> I need help getting Desktop Effects enabled, this is my video card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9068/
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2: at the top click system>administrative>package manager
<jmdc> dimitree: glxgears
<dimitree> woot :) thanks grte ! btw can i display fps or something ?
<andronicus> doofy: maybe it's as simple as he has the wrong controller set? (clicking on the wired network connection icon in the corner)
<eatatjoes2> hypercool^:  thanks
<maunykah> one more question jmdc: once I install ubuntu if I don't screw things up, can I get rid of kubuntu?
<grte> Look at the terminal you opened it from.
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2: then i'd do a search for "firefox" in the list it gives you
<grte> It'll be telling you the current fps
<Al-Khouli> Mathman, it worked  :)
<dimitree> oh yes blind me :D thanks
<grte> np
<hypercool^> When i do a search at google or even yahoo, the font changes to very very small. I can't find the setting that would be at fault here, any ideas? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<Knight488> I'm on a laptop and when I'm idle the processor drops to 800mhz. But when I play this game it spikes between 800 and 1.8ghz, and when it's spiking I lag. Is there a way I can make the processor work harder for the game, other than setting renice
<Knight488> I'm on hardy*
<demonspork> I can't get gDesklets to read the lm-sensors temperature or fanspeed information, even though other applications can. How do I fix this
<DefineKThyne> grte: i'll let you know if it solved my issue when my site's done with maintenance
<pen> what should I do with this? http://rafb.net/p/cIjKSf19.html
<grte> DefineKThyne: Probably wont be here, I'm just a tourist.
<jmdc> maunykah: yes you can. You probably will have some extra programs left over from kde, but that doesn't really matter
<jmdc> maunykah: you can always uninstall what you don't need.
<jumpkick> how do I get sound devices back under hardy...  they don't lspci or lsusb (I have an onboard and a usb sound card)
<tyranos_> yuhuu , i got resume to work on my laptop , now i need to fix suspend to ram , but i even dont know how to trgger it to test if it works
<eatatjoes2> hypercool^:  how do u install a .rpm?
<maunykah> ah ok..so I will have the look of gnome but still have some leftover kde apps?
<DefineKThyne> grte: i think it did, dunno for sure yet though, thanks :)
<grte> np
<jmdc> maunkah: exactly
<Raeinar> Evening all. How's everyone doing?
<maunykah> fantastic! thanks again
<jmdc> maunykah: have fun
<pen> what should I install?
<AnthroTechie> okay
<grte> pen: irssi
<Raeinar> I had a small question and Im having a lot of trouble with it. Im brand new to ubuntu (running Gutsy) and a program is giving me a LOT of grief.
<maunykah> I will!! I'm so excited
<pen> grte: http://rafb.net/p/cIjKSf19.html
<arc_shmoo> all pdf printouts are blurry is there a solution to this?
<andronicus> gogo Raeinar
<pen> grte: why would I want to install irssi if I have xchat already chatting with you
<hypercool^> eatatjoes2_: i'm not entirely sure how it works, but my understanding is that .rpm is for redhat and .deb is for debian based... which is ubuntu
<grte> Ummm...What the hell do you ubuntu guys call it again?
<grte> build-essential
<grte> Install that
<grte> apt-get install build-essential
<vox> crimsun: i guess it's just the constant companion that's always been there-type-thing.. :)
<Raeinar> Okay, Im running kdenlive because I need a decent video editor and it keeps crashing on me progressively worse. Ive tried purging and reinstalling and restarting my system a few times but its just not working
<pen> grte: I already did that, that has nothing to do with the problem i have
<eatatjoes2> hypercool^:  do u know if there is a .deb for vmware?
<jmdc> pen: I think you need libstdc++6
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone have any ideas? Gray band at the bottom when running gnome-terminal in ratpoison?
<grte> pen: Because it is fundamentally ridiculous to waste resources on a gui app for something that is, by it's very nature, all text.
<Jangari> is there a usable calendar system for ubuntu that i can operate over a server from several machines? One that isn't google calendar?
<pen> jmdc: I already installed
<pen> grte: in irrsi it's harder to maintain multiple channels like in gui.
<randoman> hey guys, does anyone know why when I login to ubuntu it restarts gdm
<grte> Says who?
<maunykah> oh jmdc sorry quick question: I chose install or full-upgrade?
<randoman> this just started after upgrading to 8.04
<randoman> I can only login to the failsafe terminal
<arooni-mobile> my gmail (on firefox latest on ubuntu gutsy + better gmail) crashes CONSTANTLY whenever i'm viewing a label other than inbox... then switch back (by clicking) the Inbox label.  how do i fix?
<Raeinar> So, I suppose first Im wondering if anyone has experience with kdenlive or could suggest a great functional video editor?
<xxxxxxx> is it possible to autologin in ubuntu server
<andronicus> Raeinar: what format video?
<jmdc> maunykah: I'm not sure, I think that's a new feature and I haven't switched in about a year
<critta> arooni-mobile: Are you using Firefox 3 Beta 5?
<randoman> anyone run into this problem after upgrading to 8.04? I get to the gdm screen, login it attemps to login. then 3 secs later it restarts gdm automaticlly
<Raeinar> andronicus: Im saving as avi but im using flv rips from youtube - its for a class project - I can convert if need be but i'd have to find another program to do that then
<eboyjr> I am installing Ubuntu 8.04 from the Live CD, and not from the Ubuntu 7.10 that I have already installed, for graphics card issues... On the "Prepare Partitions" area I see..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9070/ help?
<arc_shmoo> all pdf printouts are blurry is there a solution to this? or am i the only one with this issue
<powelli> irc://irc.DaIRC.net/scenewhore
<maunykah> ahh ok
<powelli> erk sorry
<xiiico> puxa, quanto tempo não acesso irc, que bom saber que ainda funciona!
<maunykah> does anyone else have an idea on what I should select?
<maunykah> install or full-upgrade
<xiiico> algum brazuca?
<ryuo> eboyjr: where do you see this?
<jrib> !br | xiiico
<ubottu> xiiico: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nef> necesito unn canal de ayuda para linux, alguien conoce alguno
<xiiico> opa... vlw
<hypercool^> When i do a search at google or even yahoo, the font changes to very very small. I can't find the setting that would be at fault here, any ideas? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<eboyjr> ryuo: The "Install" dialog that opens up when I click the Install icon on the desktop of the Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD.
<ryuo> so whats your question?
<pen> jmdc: I search google and they suggest me to install sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Jak08_> question, how would I go about remapping different things like show desktop or other functions?
<pen> jmdc: but there is no such package
<ryuo> /dev/sdb is most likely flash, or another hard drive.
<eboyjr> ryuo: What should I do next?
<grte> pen: Try just libstdc++
<orbisvicis> on ubuntu 8.10, using "ati" and xrandr the external monitor remains black, even though xrandr reports it as active and the wallpaper is stretched
<ryuo> eboyjr: just reformat /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 (assuming its as you say in pastebin)
<orbisvicis> and it is on
<pen> grte: you mean aptitude install libstdc++?
<grte> Yes.
<o0Chris0o> the last few times I restarted my system I get this error, "No command arguments supplied!, Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>, KdeSudo will now exit" anyone have any ideas?
<ryuo> eboyjr: and set the mount point correctly...
<svl> Does Ubuntu/gnome have _any_ monitor calibration software? The only vaguely relevant thing I can find in synaptic is kgamma, but installing it, I get an application which I can't actually "use" (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245177 for a description of the problem.)
<andronicus> Raeinar: cinelerra might work for you? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software
<ryuo> eboyjr: you could try jfs/reiserfs if you'd like some more speed out of your journaled filesystem
<Raeinar> anyway to just fix the crashes im getting from Kdenlive? When I try adding new transitions or try playing back the timeline it sends a SIGSEGV
<pen> grte: can't find the packages but it found packages contain the string
<Raeinar> andronicus: oh thank you!
<grte> Try those.
<ryuo> eboyjr: I've found jfs is pretty good...
<Bizzeh> hey, i just installed ubuntu 8.04, and i keep getting a grub error 17, yet the grub device map and the menu.lst both seem fine, has this happened to many other people?
<grte> jfs is quite good.
<jmdc> pen: you probably want libstdc++6
<grte> And it's stability is on par with ext3
<pen> jmdc: but I have already installt that
<backgen> hey guys, does Itunes work for Linux?
<grte> No.
<backgen> * I tunes
<MachinTrucChose> suriro: changing Nautilus' preview options in Edit > Prefes isn't the solution. It was already set to "don't generate thumbnails to files bigger than 5mb". These are 400mb video files nad it's still generating thumbnails.
<backgen> oh shoot
<grte> Try amarok for an itunes like replacement.
<backgen> amarok you say eh?
<grte> Many of it's users think it's superior, even.
<backgen> and i should get that through the add/remove thing?
<MachinTrucChose> yeah amarok was pretty cool...one of the best KDE apps
<grte> Yes.
<ryuo> amarok? pfft audacious all the way dudes
<backgen> thanks!
<grte> No, mpd ftw
<grte> But amarok for an itunes like player.
<pen> grte: I can't try all of them, it would mess up my system as different version of g++ is inatlled
<grte> You may choke on the answer, but you still have to tailor it to the audience.
<grte> pen: Use the advice someone else gave you a moment ago.  libstdc++6 is the one you want, I believe he said.
<Jdefraguier> hi everyone. im' having some problems with firefox 3 beta, lots of freeze... is that "normal"?
<eboyjr> ryuo: So, ( I want to make sure on this ) I check Format on /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3 ... than I select the /dev/sda2 partition and then just click "Forward"?
<pen> jmdc: I'm trying to run aucdtect, do you have any suggestion?
<au_> hey.. my alsamixer isnt working.. what should i do?
<DefineKThyne> didn't Wine just become iTunes compatible?
<pen> grte: I already told him that I have that installed already
<grte> Ah, missed that.
<Bizzeh> anyone else had grub boot error 17
<au_> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<grte> Well, could you pastebin the results you get from a search for libstdc++?
<ryuo> eboyjr: well, it should work. if it dont, you can just try again.
<pen> grte: libstdc++5 is installed too
<ryuo> eboyjr: just dont tell it to do anything with your other partitions
<grte> I'm not on an ubuntu system, so I can't see the results you get from your repos.
<pen> grte: I still can't run the program aucdtect
<pen> grte: have you heard of this before?
<grte> No.
<grte> I don't use that application.
<eboyjr> ryuo: (If it doesn't work ) Can I try again and not have anything happen to /dev/sda1 ?
<jmdc> pen: haven't heard of it either.
<Jdefraguier> anyone for a firefox problem?
<Wolf23> helpers sorry but i have done upgrading to hardy,and it is hurting my eyes, if there is one solution so please help me , thanx
<ryuo> eboyjr: the only problem you might run into is windows won't boot, in which case grub isn't properly setup.
<pen> jmdc: it's a program that can guess whether the CD is mp3 sourced or not
<eboyjr> ryuo: Okay, thanks for you help.. :)
<zelrikriando> my sound is screwed
<Jak08_> so how would I go about remapping the show desktop command or other functions on the keyboard?
<andronicus> Wolf23: change your background?
<pen> jmdc: do you know any alternatives just in case
<jumpkick> anyone know how to fix the problem where you upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy and you get no sound?
<zelrikriando> my sound quality went down since the upgrade
<eboyjr> ryuo: I cannot check Format on the partitions, it's grayed out.
<Wolf23> andronicus:  the resolution is not good, this is the screen i mean :(
<eboyjr> ryuo: Should I not worry about that?
<twistage> What does a ~ indicate behind a file name under terminal?
<anoble> hey can someone help, my resolution wont go above 800x600 and it was just a lot higher : /
<jmdc> pen: what exactly do you want to do?
<Jdefraguier> please anyone for a firefox problem?
<anoble> this has happened on 2 computers now, im running HH
<jmdc> !ask | jdefraguier
<ubottu> jdefraguier: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MoTec> Wow.. I just upgraded (well, reinstalled..) from 7 to 8 in like 20 mins.. And everything is working.. Sharing my raid array, again.. and the printer.  Woot!
<doc|work> twistage: that it had been edited in vi and that's the backup
<Bizzeh> meh, balls to this, ill stick with vista, when it installs, it actualy boots...
<Jdefraguier> im' having some problems with firefox 3 beta, lots of freeze... is that "normal"?
<euxneks> Bizzeh: good luck with your malware
<doc|work> and drm :)
<euxneks> and viruses
<DefineKThyne> and Billy Gates back doors
<Bizzeh> euxneks: sorry, but im not a total retard, i know how to use a computer, i know how to not get infested with that shite
<anoble> and annoying popups!
<euxneks> Bizzeh: so do I
<Raeinar> andronicus: Thank you, I haven't tried loading FLVs into it yet but Ive got the package installing. From the site it looks promising and I only have about 4 minutes of content to rebuild so not bad :)
<grte> Vista has vi in it's name, and thus wins.
<euxneks> Bizzeh: I use linux
<grte> Because vi is just that awesome.
<hekar> no emacs
<grte> Correct, say no to emacs.
<twistage> doc|work: So if there is a plethora of them hidden on my desktop with their original gone shouldn't they be also?
<Bizzeh> euxneks: that just makes you a sheep
<elmer> PROBLEM: When I 'sudo apt-get install gettext' it returns 'Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)''. When I do this and press enter it just says it again and again.
<hekar> no, emacs*
<hekar> is greater
<grte> WRONG
<Bizzeh> why am i expected to use ubuntu though, when it doesnt work
<hekar> RIGHT
<grte> Having wool makes you a sheep
<TJ13820> how would i use the root account priveledges under another account by becomming root or otherwise? without using the user's password?
<eboyjr> ryuo: The mount point on /dev/sda2 ( my original Ubuntu part. ) should be /  ?
<hekar> so be it
<Wolf23> helpers sorry but i have done upgrading to hardy,the screen hurts my eyes, if there is one solution so please help me , thanx
<anoble> can someone help me with my screen resolution it wont go above 800x600 and i have the driver installed, it was working before but restarted and now it wont go above this, im running HH
<grte> Bizzeh: You aren't.  If you don't want to use it, don't use it.
<TJ13820> i'm on a friends computer trying to help install packages, but he's asleep
<Bizzeh> thats it, i DO want to use it... but it wont work
<bluefoxx> so i was browsing through the repos to see what neat stuff i could find, and i noticed some programs to extract BIOS files. though ide look at it and see if i could learn to modifey the BIOS for some of my less valubale mainboards[ones i have lots of] for fun. unfortunately the program only seems to list files in the bios image, not actually extract them for me to look at/re-add into the bios image
<grte> If you leave the channel now, you wont even have to put up with people making fun of your decision.
<bluefoxx> any help there?
<euxneks> Bizzeh: there are other flavours out there too
<Jdefraguier> http://youtube.com/watch?v=W1pCDQLcVO8
<jmdc> Bizzeh: what is the problem?
<euxneks> Bizzeh: and, you can do a dual boot
<rainwalker> what is the command to shut down?
<elmer> PROBLEM: When I 'sudo apt-get install gettext' it returns 'Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)''. When I do this and press enter it just says it again and again.
<hekar> TJ13820: you can reset the root password?
<TJ13820> hello?
<TJ13820> i have the root password
<Jak08_> so how would I go about remapping the show desktop command or other functions on the keyboard?
<TJ13820> i know what it is
<ariqs> ok, so I wanted to install code::blocks for ubuntu, so I downloaded a tar.gz package, I extracted the package and got a bunch of .deb files. What do I do with them?
<hekar> TJ13820: aw then type su in console
<o0Chris0o> the last few times I restarted my system I get this error, "No command arguments supplied!, Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>, KdeSudo will now exit" anyone have any ideas?
<euxneks> Bizzeh: try a liveCD though, it might start up, and then you can work from there =)
<jmdc> Jak08_: system, preferences, keyboard shortcuts.
<Bizzeh> i am trying to dual boot, though, installing ubuntu, in the same way i have installed it, and gentoo, along side xp and vista for quite some time now... seems to have hosed my windows install, and then refuses to boot the linux install
<Bizzeh> i am in the live cd now
<guest> my audio stops working after hibernation, is there a way to restart it without rebooting the computer?
<arooni-mobile> my gmail (on firefox latest on ubuntu gutsy + better gmail) crashes CONSTANTLY whenever i'm viewing a label other than inbox... then switch back (by clicking) the Inbox label.  how do i fix?
<Bizzeh> i have reinstalled grub into the install
<Bizzeh> and i still have no bootable os
<euxneks> Bizzeh: have you tried a liveCD?
<Raeinar> ariqs: There could be an easier way of doing it but I open GDebi Package Installer and use that to install the .deb
<IPGHOST> hi
<sergiolib> hi
<medfly> is it possible to make ubuntu work without needing to login on boot?
<Ditzi> arooni, by latest which version of firefox do you mean?
<Jak08_> jmdc: well now I feel retarded. but i took a break from linux for about 6 months and forgot most of the little things in that time. but what can I say I still love leopard
<david______> hello does anyone know how to install xslt support for php through apt-get?
<pf> Bizzeh: try downloading the Super Grub Disk live CD, that can help you solve boot trouble
<molusk> hey guys
<pen> jmdc: just want to detect whether the audio cd is mp3 sourced or not
<elmer> PROBLEM: When I 'sudo apt-get install gettext' it returns 'Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)''. When I do this and press enter it just says it again and again.
<molusk> i have a simple question
<euxneks> sudo apt-get install php5-xsl I think
<Ditzi> arooni by latest which version of firefox do you mean?
<xxxxxxx> is it possible to autologin in ubuntu server
<Ditzi> arooni-mobile,  by latest which version of firefox do you mean?
<TJ13820> hekar: thank you
<Bizzeh> pf: ok, and how do i burn it now that i can only use the livecd, since ubuntu hosed its self, and my windows install?
<david______> thank you
<ariqs> i don't even see said apckage installer, Raeeinar
<hekar> TJ13820: np, gl
<david______> I kept using xslt
<euxneks> david______: if it's PHP5 you're using that is =)
<molusk> how can i change the ubuntu icon next to applications on the top panel?
<Ditzi> elmer, and do you inserted the disc?
<arooni-mobile> 2.0.0.14
<arooni-mobile> Ditzi,
<david______> yup it is
<hypercool^> When i do a search at google or even yahoo, the font changes to very very small. I can't find the setting that would be at fault here, any ideas? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<elmer> Ditzi, yes. The LiveCD nor the Alternate CD work.
<bluefoxx> oi! weared pastebin go?
<pf> medfly: System > Administration > Login Window
<mosibfu> !pastebin | bluefoxx
<ubottu> bluefoxx: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bizzeh> is there a way of ejecting the livecd?
<bluefoxx> ah
<Bizzeh> while still running ubuntu
<Ditzi> arooni-mobile, wierd, try to disable some of your plugins and try to find which one is buggin
<bluefoxx> i had paste.ubuntu-nl.org for some reason >. >
<guest> my audio stops working after hibernation, is there a way to restart it without rebooting the computer?
<arooni-mobile> Ditzi, you think its a plugin issue?
<ogre> Bizzeh:  you can install it ;)
<maunykah> say can anyone take a look at the post that I put up regarding the terminal? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4847900#post4847900
<TJ13820> su
<euxneks> Bizzeh: if it's not ejecting with the button, there should be a little pinhole you can press into to eject CDs
<twistage> Why can I not create a link to a folder under nautilus and put it on my desktop?
<mortuis99> hey all i hvae a problem after upgrading to HH.  when i try and play videos they are very jumpy.  can someone please give me some suggestions on how to fix this.  Thanks
<TJ13820> Cousins1337
<Bizzeh> ogre: how?
<maunykah> thanks in advance
<euxneks> Bizzeh: with an unfolded paperclip
<ogre> Bizzeh:  you choose "install" option on desktop
<euxneks> ogre: he wants to eject the CD
<Bizzeh> ogre: dont try and be funny
<molusk> how can i change the ubuntu icon next to applications on the top panel?
<grte> maunykah: The command is apt-get install
<grte> Not just install
<Bizzeh> its installed
<arooni-mobile> question about bandwidth monitoring.... which of the three graphs should i look at if i want to see TOTAL TRAFFIC in/out?
<Bizzeh> thats my problem
<arooni-mobile> total across all connected clients etc
<Ditzi> arooni-mobile, dont know but you have to find out
<Bizzeh> its installed, when it did install, it hosed my vista install, and refuses to boot into ubuntu also
<ogre> euxneks:  has he installed ubuntu or is he on live cd?
<elmer> PROBLEM: When I 'sudo apt-get install gettext' it returns 'Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)''. When I do this and press enter it just says it again and again.
<euxneks> Bizzeh: if you're in ubuntu livecd mode, you can just shutdown the computer and it will eject the cd after shutdown
<euxneks> ogre: I think he's on a livecd
<Bizzeh> ok
<ogre> Bizzeh:  im not it was just kind of a dumb question
<Bizzeh> let me start fresh
<Bizzeh> i want to eject the livecd
<Ditzi> arooni-mobile, even if you want to fill a bug report you have to find if a plugin is crashing your firefox
<Bizzeh> while ubuntu is still running
<Bizzeh> so i can burn supergrub to a disk
<Bizzeh> ok
<arooni-mobile> heh ok
<ogre> Bizzeh:  have you installed it to yr harddrive?
<Bizzeh> ffs
<Bizzeh> ES
<Bizzeh> i have installed it
<IdleOne> twistage: right click on desktop and chose create launcher then in the Type choose Location
<Bizzeh> it doesnt boot
<Bizzeh> that is the problem
<FloodBot2> Bizzeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<renato> hola una consulta cual es el comando para borrar un archivo
<bluefoxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9073/ <i want to read the files it lists. any idea how?
<highdoses> Hey what is the best Cliental/Networking software to keep track of Cliental???
<ogre> Bizzeh:  then just reboot and it will eject
<euxneks> ogre: he wants to use the burning software too though
<eboyjr> My Windows partition is not mounting on the live 8.04 cd!
<Bizzeh> ogre: yes, but then how will i burn supergrub
<eboyjr> What can i do/
<Ditzi> renato, entra a #ubuntu-es
<euxneks> Bizzeh: another way is to unmount it and then use your CDROM eject button
<twistage> How do I move a folder link out of nautilus onto my desktop, not roots? i tried changing the permissions and its still fighting me
<euxneks> Bizzeh: I don't know how well that would work though
<Bizzeh> device is busy
<pf> Bizzeh: i'm afraid it won't work, it needs to load the software from the CD
<euxneks> Bizzeh: what about using the liveCD to start the OS on the harddrive?
<eboyjr> How do I mount /dev/sda1 to /win ?
<Bizzeh> euxneks: how
<euxneks> Bizzeh: I think that's one of the options in the boot menu on the ubuntu livecs
<ariqs> what's the process name for package installer? I have a package installer stuck and I can't get rid of it
<euxneks> *livecd
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /win
<Bizzeh> euxneks: that just runs the boot loader on the disk
<Bizzeh> thats it
<Bizzeh> and that is broken
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: run touch /win first
<double> can you still get older versions of ubuntu?
<euxneks> Bizzeh: oh, ok
<aufegu> just Drag&Drop dont work?
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: and if its not there run sudo mkdir /win
<pf> double: no. all old versions have been erased
<mortuis99> ﻿hey all i hvae a problem after upgrading to HH.  when i try and play videos they are very jumpy.  can someone please give me some suggestions on how to fix this.  Thanks
<eboyjr> bluefoxx: What does touch /win do?
<euxneks> Bizzeh: I found this online: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Bizzeh> let me start from the beginning... i installed vista, then attempted to dual boot ubuntu, ubuntu installed grub, hosed windows, and refuses to boot at all... so now im in the livecd, trying to burn supergrub, which i apparently cannot
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: checks if the file/folder exists
<euxneks> it's how to restore your grub menu
<eboyjr> bluefoxx: Ohh, I already created it with nautilus
<Bizzeh> already done that
<Bizzeh> twice
<Twigathy> http://www.uploadthis.co.uk/uploads/Twigathy/VirusesOnLinux.png <-- I have windows viruses on linux. Fear the compatibility of wine!
<Bizzeh> its not the grub menu
<Bizzeh> its grub
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: then go ahead and run sudo mount /dev/sda1 /win/
<FloodBot2> Bizzeh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: :)
<DefineKThyne> Bizzeh: do you have an old floppy/boot disk for windows kicking around
<Wolf23> Somebody help me plz!! the screen is hurting my eyes, just i need this help, thanx
<eboyjr> bluefoxx: I have it working.. Many Thanks
<Bizzeh> error code 17... i have already mentioned this several times
<Bizzeh> DefineKThyne: no
<maunykah> oh no! grte: I typed in sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop just now! will it mess something up
<bluefoxx> eboyjr: no prob, multiple drives are what im good at[i run +6 drives ><]
<ubuntuROX> did you install ubuntu to another drive Bizzeh?
<jetblack> exit
<eboyjr> lol wow
<Bizzeh> dual boot, multi-partitions on same drive
<ariqs> what's the process name for package installer? I have a package installer stuck and I can't get rid of it, what is its process name so I can end the process?
<Bizzeh> if i installed it onto another drive, this problem wouldnt exist
<ubuntuROX> did windows mess up your grub?
<Bizzeh> no, grub messed up everything
<lilkoisuru> I need help with something.
<whileimhere> I was wondering if anyone knows if Discjuggler works with Wine on Ubuntu 8.04?/
<maunykah> it says waiting for headers
<Bizzeh> windows was already installed, and running fine, then ubuntu came along and broke everything
<lilkoisuru> My Num Lock won't work even with the light on.
<ubuntuROX> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34541.html look at the last article
<blah569> What language would you recommend using to create applications for Ubuntu?  Python?  C++?  Etc?
<lilkoisuru> Any insights?
<vox> hi, how in the hell do i add multiple directories with Audacious?
<ubuntuROX> the last entry, do that,, I had that error when I installed the 64bit version to a usb drive,, if I unplugged the drive it gave me that error till I re-installed grub.
<Mathman> Bizzeh: you sure you installed grub to the right location?
<lilkoisuru> Is anyone having problems with their Num Lock?
<Bizzeh> yes, hd0, which is /dev/sda, which is the correct drive
<Bizzeh> and i have reinstalled grub several times now
<ubuntuROX> Do the steps in the last entry on that page I sent you.
<Bizzeh> and i can see grub isthere, just not running properly, since it gets to stage 1.5, then gives error 17
<sergiolib_> it's cool that now vostro 1400 is fully functional on ubuntu
<Bizzeh> already tried that long before you said it
<al_> server irc.ashnet.org
<pf> Bizzeh: if you set up your partitions right, Windows will still be intact. You are probably just missing a boot loader. You should try to get your hands on a good rescue live CD like Super Grub Disk, but you will have to do it on another PC
<RequinB4> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<RequinB4> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ubuntuROX> what is vostro 1400?
<lilkoisuru> I'm on Hardy Heron, and I cannot get my Num Lock to work, even with the light on.
<sergiolib_> a  notebook model, by dell
<Bizzeh> pf: care to give a suggestion of how i burn this recovery cd?
<ubuntuROX> ahh
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuROX: isn't that a model of notebook?
<sergiolib_> 14 inches
<sergiolib_> yeah
<sergiolib_> but, for gutsy i had trouble with my mic
<pf> Bizzeh: yes, on another computer
<sergiolib_> now is fully working
<ubuntuROX> ahh.. I thought it was some cool new software I hadnt heard of yet :)
<Bizzeh> pf: where would i get one of those at 1am?
<ubuntuROX> LOL
<IndyGunFreak> sergiolib: did it use intelhda?
<pf> Bizzeh: then keep the CD somewhere safe
<sergiolib_> wtf is intelhda
<double> when I installed 8.04 on my laptop, I get a pad-lock  [fail] and grub freezes.
<Bizzeh> that doesnt help me now
<lilkoisuru> I'm trying to get my homework done and I need Caps Lock.  Can anyone help me?
<mortuis99> ﻿hey all i hvae a problem after upgrading to HH.  when i try and play videos they are very jumpy.  can someone please give me some suggestions on how to fix this.  Thanks
<swansk> quick question, how do I edit sony digital video files in ubuntu?  I need to cut out errors mostly.  and insert clips from other files.
<double> any one have this problem?
<IndyGunFreak> sergiolib: an intel sound chip, gutsy had a lot of issues w/ it
<Bizzeh> infact, that isnt help at all
<pf> Bizzeh: good night then
<sergiolib_> no, sigmatel... something
<sergiolib_> let me see
<Y-Town> Any advantage to the dvd download over the cd other than a ton of apps?
 * lilkoisuru crosses her arms and waits patiently, pathetically inputting data with the keyboard numbers.
<orbisvicis> this monitor is really frustrating: all i see is black. Anyone know how to make it work ?
<sergiolib_> IndyGunFreak: <IndyGunFrea
<orbisvicis> this second/external monitor....
<IndyGunFreak> Y-Town: if you have dial up or a slow connection, it might be worth it, or if you are bandwidth restricted.. other than that, cd's are quicker
<vox> lilkoisuru: you probably have MouseKeys enabled
<amazen720> has anyone ever installed VMware on hardy, if so how?
<lilkoisuru> What is that, vox?
<sergiolib_> IndyGunFreak: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<lilkoisuru> Thank you for responding.
<IndyGunFreak> sergiolib: yeah, see, thats why.. Gutsy had a lot of issues w/ the IntelHDA devices
<sergiolib_> youre right
<kelvin911> how to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package??
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: do you have buid-essential installed?
<kelvin911> i dont know
<somethingcomplex> I started downloading 8.04 (not the live CD, but through the update manager) and.. it froze. Anyone have any idea what to do?
<vox> lilkoisuru: System->preferences->Assistive Technologies->Keyboard accessability->mouse keys
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<eboyjr> My Flash drive transferes 1MB /sec!!!! Grr....
<IndyGunFreak> kelvin911: what are you trying to compile that you need glib?
<Scientus> how do i get UUIDs from terminal, hardy upgrade broke my home mount
<kelvin911> libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is an old package
<jlc> I have a question on installing xchat on 8.04
<vox> Scientus: blkid
<kelvin911> i need it for maple9
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: shoot.
<eboyjr> jlc: I am using X-Chat on the 8.04 live cd now
<lilkoisuru> Oh!  Thank you thank you thank you!
<kelvin911> i update to hardy i guess in cleaning up pocess i choose to delete all old package
<jlc> How do I install xchat on 8.04?
<kelvin911> now maple 9 doesnt work
 * lilkoisuru hugs vox.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: either in synaptic, or in a terminal
<eboyjr> jlc: Synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: use a terminal and sudo apt-get install xchat
<eboyjr> or terminal ;)
<vox> lilkoisuru: no probs :) it got me a few times
<lilkoisuru> It's pure evil.
<vox> heh
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: if you want to use synaptic, open synaptic, search for xchat, right click, mark for install, and install it..
<IndyGunFreak> just make sure you choose xchat, and not xchat-gnome
<Vitux> is there supposed to be a Resricted Drivers Manager in 8.04?
<lilkoisuru> Linux people are delightful.  I'm new to it, and I'm already happy with it.
<jlc> I need more details.  How do I get to the terminal to run sudo apt-get install xchat?
<vox> lilkoisuru: we do what we can :)
<Vitux> cause I can't figure out for the life of me as to why my nvidia drivers aren't even coming up let alone working
<lilkoisuru> I'm off, then.  Thank you, again, vox.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: applications/accessories/terminal
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak: I couldnt find xchat... *only* xchat-gnome
<LNCPapa> Hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: then you don't have all your sources enabled
<eboyjr> IndyGunFreak: And xchat-gnome-common or something
<eboyjr> Okay
<vox> Scientus: that what you wanted?
 * Yaro volunteers. Yay!
<Vitux> and when I go to hardware drivers nvidia doesnt come up
<somethingcomplex> jlc: Windows + T is the default shortcut, if you have a Windows button
<hypercool^> When i do a search at google or even yahoo, the font changes to very very small. I can't find the setting that would be at fault here, any ideas? i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> eboyjr: enabe all the repos in synaptic, and xchat will come up, i think its in restricted.
<IndyGunFreak> !info xchat | eboyjr
<Vitux> !info nvidia
<somethingcomplex> I started downloading 8.04 (not the live CD, but through the update manager) and.. it froze. Anyone have any idea what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, guess ubotu is sleeping
<IndyGunFreak> Vitux: what is your problem.
<aarcane> how is ubuntu named ?
<LNCPapa> None of my location shortcuts work anymore - not even my desktop shortcut to /home/myhomedir - anyone else seen this?  Only started after I updated to Hardy
<sergiolib_> ubuntu
<Yaro> somethingcomplex: Try a different mirror?
<Scientus> wierd, actually it was the upgrade from beta hardy to full hardy
<Vitux> IndyGunFreak: I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and nvidia drivers dont seem to work
<whileimhere> I have an external USB CDRW drive that used to be auto detected in 7.10 and now doesnt seem to autodetect. Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Vitux: how did you install them in gutsy?.. with restricted driver?
<jrib> aarcane: if you mean the development names, Mark Shuttleworth chooses them
<Scientus> the numbers in fstab are right, as is the /deb/sd*
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  you tryed to update GUtsy?
<leachim6> anyone here use pekwm ?
<Scientus> corrcetion /dev
<Vitux> I tried manually installing it with apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Vitux> I used the restricted drivers manager in gutsy..
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: yes
<Scientus> why wouldnt home mount??
<IndyGunFreak> Vitux: look in system/admin/hardware drivers
<LNCPapa> I can path to it just fine in terminal
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex: ok if it was downloading then it was downloading, this means nothing was installed
<aarcane> jrib, but are they named after anything, or does the dude just pull things like gutsy gibbon and hairy hardon out of the air ?
<LNCPapa> Just the shortcuts don't work
<Vitux> its blank
<Vitux> completely utterly blank
<IndyGunFreak> Vitux: well, something is wrong.. what nvidia device do you have?
<andronicus> anyone have a xonar dx?
<twinkie_addict> are you running it out of a vertaul machine ?
<Vitux>  geforce 5700
<Vitux> FX
<hypercool^> when you download a tarball and it doesn't require make/ make install what do you do with it?
<jlc> thanks eeverybody, it's installing.
<Y-Town> hypercool^: Edit:Preferences:content to adjust the font and maybe deselct the allow website to pick fonts...
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: really? (it's stuck at "installing upgrades) .. should i just reboot then?
<jrib> aarcane: alliterative (adjective, animal) pairs in alphabetical order now.  There's some page on the wiki where you can make suggestions
<IndyGunFreak> Vitux: strange, my 7900 works fine.
<Vitux> yah... I cant figure it out :P
<LNCPapa> home is mounted - all my filesystems mounted just fine - problem is that none of my shortcuts pointing anywhere work anymore
<Scientus> why would a upgrade from beta to release break my home mount............... it did say it couldnt do a full install
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, what is synaptic?
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex: I  updated a computer earlier,   (this being my second time updating to Hard
<twistage> ﻿Is there a way to change the amount of space Gnome leaves between icons on the desktop when auto-align is checked?
<sebsebseb> how many updates has it installed?
<needcdrom> hey, my computer has a bug: it randomly ejects cds whether they are in use or not. I put In Rainbows in, and decided to check my email first, but in the meantime the cd ejected. I put it back in, but I didn't get to the end of 15 step before it ejected again. What should I do??
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: system/admin/synaptic package manager
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  can you open the update manager again?
<twinkie_addict> Vitux if yourunning it out of vmware or the like you wont get 3d suport
<mortuis99> ﻿hey all i hvae a problem after upgrading to HH.  when i try and play videos they are very jumpy.  can someone please give me some suggestions on how to fix this.  Thanks
<kbrooks> Is there something more updated than the default disk usage analyzer
<Scientus> what should i do?
<Vitux> nope
<Vitux> not vmware..
<jlc> now can I just close the terminal window or do I need a command to exit?
<kelvin911> cant find libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: you can just close it.
<twinkie_addict> out of any vertual machine
<Wyzard> kbrooks: What's not-updated about it?
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: no, no programs will open.. and I don't know how many updates it's installed, but it stuck at just 7 min left
<jlc> IndygunFreak, ty.
<sebsebseb> nothing about a partial upgrade?
<zelrikriando> re
<twinkie_addict> 3d is not suported , it needs direct accest to hardware
<twinkie_addict> ie a true install
<Vitux> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)
<Vitux> its there..
<Vitux> can't figure out why its not being detected by ubuntu..
<Scientus> home didnt mount, uuid and /dev is right.... what should i do(restarting right now
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  nothing about a partial upgrade?
<needcdrom> mortuis99: do glxinfo | grep direct and see what it says as a first step
<twinkie_addict> if its a actual install try installing the driver frome nvidia
<kbrooks> Wyzard, well, it dumps everything in .Trash not the new version of .Trash
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: no, it doesn't say anything in particular, it's just frozen
<pfischer> anyone notice any locking up with firefox? and hardy heron?
<sergiolib_> i did
<GreenDot> okay, so i'm back and still don't have sound working in flash with firefox.  the old way of fixing it doesn't work, and there was someone being mean in the forums saying how to do it the 7.10 way, but the file needed isn't there.  firefoxrc does not exist in 8.04, so it's impossible to change it
<needcdrom> ﻿hey, my computer has a bug: it randomly ejects cds whether they are in use or not. I put In Rainbows in, and decided to check my email first, but in the meantime the cd ejected. I put it back in, but I didn't get to the end of 15 step before it ejected again. What should I do??
<sergiolib_> a little
<twistage> whats a good alternative desktop manager?
<kbrooks> Wyzard, when i right click on a dir to move to trash
<leachim6> Really ... nobody uses pekwm ... poor neglected pekwm :(
<pfischer> how did you fix it>
<Wyzard> kbrooks: hmm, I'd never even noticed that "move to trash" option before
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  have you got a Live CD?   just in case  there is a boot up problem of some sort after re boot.  I mean it seems to me that re booting is your only option if it has frozen.  and then hopeing that it will come up saying there are updates  and then you install those yeah
<sergiolib_> didn't, it tehre
<IndyGunFreak> twistage: what do you mean by alternative?
<pfischer> it is pretty bad after the upgrade
<sergiolib_> it's there*
<philip_> LTS and they decide to put FF3b5 in...damn thing greys out every 5 minutes!
<pfischer> really annoying
<mortuis99> direct rendering: Yes
<sergiolib_> quite
<twistage> IndyGunFreak: alternative to nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> twistage: oh, thunar is good.
<twinkie_addict> i uninstalled ff3 and installed opera
<twistage> thanks, ill take a look
<needcdrom> mortuis99: then you know you have the right video drivers. that's one possible cause ruled out. heh good luck finding what's wrong
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  it was frozen on downloading packages or installing them?
<sergiolib_> opera is slower
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: i have got a live CD, luckily enough.. stuck on the"installing upgrades step"
<ChaosTheory^> How do I access preferences/administration settings from terminal?
<whileimhere> I have upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 using the GNOME desktop. My USB external CDRW worked fine in 7.10 and now I do not seem to be able to get it to automount anymore. Is there anything known about this?
<mortuis99> heh im using linux
<sergiolib_> cool, we all are
<ChaosTheory^> In particular I want to change some "default applications."
<somethingcomplex> i'm not! mine's dead :)
<jlc> ok, now I'm on the Ubuntu machine.
<longx> [jlc]
<longx> [jlc]
<longx> [jlc]
<longx> [jlc]
<longx> [jlc]
<FloodBot2> longx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  ok with 7 minutes  from the end,  well  that probably means most stuff was installed.  however not quite everything,  but if you do re boot,  you can probably just boot up some kernel and  get the last updates.   if on the other hand for some reason there is a boot up problem,  at least then you got a Live CD and can come back here or something for help
<jlc> Now for more complex question.
<amazen720> has anyone installed vmware-server? If so how?
<guest> my audio stops working after hibernation, is there a way to restart it without rebooting the computer?
<sergiolib_> better is kvm
<sergiolib_> by
<sergiolib_> e
<Vitux> thats weird
<grte> Try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<Vitux> if I install nvidia-xconfig it wipes out nvidia-glx-new
<longx> hi
<Vitux> :|
<Mathman> amazen720: downloaded the rpm and installed it.  seems like they've got a tarball too though...
<Blackdogg> I have installed apache, mysql & php, but I cant use function mysql_* in PHP, how do I load the mysql extension?
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: ..what would i do to get the last updates?
<Scientus> vox, so my home partition doesnt mount on boot but its uuid is right in fstab, what should i do
<twistage> Is there an easy way to change the nautilus's desktop grid spacing
<Raeinar> Cinelerra is way to advanced =/
<amirman84> is it safe for me to remove the games that come with gnome?
<guest> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<jlc> I am running NVIDIA video and the highest I can set resolution is 800x600, how do I fix this?
<Flannel> Blackdogg: Have you followed the steps here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<amirman84> i dont want any wierd dependency stuff to happen to me
<needcdrom> amirman84: go for it
<Cts|359> Anybody know of some decent Video conferencing software that will let me have 4 people in a vid conference? I tried qnext, but since it won't let me manually set a sound capture device, it knocks two people off from using it.
<Scientus> vox i was able to bott into a normal session by useing failsafe terminal fist and mounting it
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex: if it works after re boot,  the update manager will probably come up saying there are some more updates.  click on that and it will say a prtical upgrade was done probably,  then you can download the remaining updates
<Blackdogg> Flannel I dont use that tutorial
<RyanPrior> amirman84: No, it will decrease the stability of your machine's entertainment system.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: do you have the nvidia driver enabled?
<Flannel> Blackdogg: you should.
<Blackdogg> I wana compile the sources
<needcdrom> amirman84: use synaptic or add/remove programs
<amirman84> needcdrom: thanks
<Vitux> why on earth would nvidia-glx-new be removed for nvidia-xconfig?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, how do I check?
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex:  also it might still say a new version is avaialbe  if so best to use that
<Flannel> amirman84: Yes.  You'll need to remove ubuntu-desktop, but that's normal (and perfectly safe)
<ChaosTheory^> How do I access preferences/administration settings from terminal?
<somethingcomplex> sebsebseb: oh, ok. i thought i might have to do something special. thank-you for your help!!
<Vitux> how would you even use xconfig without the drivers?
<kelvin911> how to get libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package ???
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: system/admin/hardware drivers, make sure the box is checked, if its not, check it, and you'll install something then be prompted to restart
<needcdrom> ﻿hey, my computer has a bug: it randomly ejects cds whether they are in use or not. I put In Rainbows in, and decided to check my email first, but in the meantime the cd ejected. I put it back in, but I didn't get to the end of 15 step before it ejected again. What should I do??
<RyanPrior> ChaosTheory^: you edit the config files manually, presumably.
<ChaosTheory^> Or does anyone know how to change the default programs from ratpoison?
<Bkid> I can't seem to install xchat correctly. This is because gettext isn't installed. But now I can't seem to install gettext correctly! =/
<amazen720> mathman: wont in install from .tar on Hardy
<Scientus> if the uuid somehow isnt mounting it right should i just put in the /dev is fstab??
<Mathman> amazen720: won't install as in?
<timandtom> I just installed IEs4Linux on 7.10 using these instructions(http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu), but it didn't work :( How do I uninstall it?
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: are you trying to compile it?..
<sebsebseb> somethingcomplex: yeah no problem
<Bkid> I mean I can't even get past ./configure and make
<whileimhere> Aparently 8.04 has serious issues with USB drives and its in the bug list. Back to 7.10 !!
<sourgrape> bkid - sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: thatas what i mean, why are you compiing it, its in the repos
<foxhop> I love Hardy
<Scientus> what is the pass option in fstab?
<Bkid> i uh
<Bkid> don't know
<amazen720> mathman: keep saying that doesn't have a version for Hardy's Kernel
<Bkid> i'm completely new to this =/
<sourgrape> heh just use apt get =)
<walter_eco> hi everybody I seem to be having some inconsistencies with shares
<Flannel> timandtom: just delete the directory it created
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: very very very rarely will you need to download from an internet site, most of what you need is in synaptic package manager.
<walter_eco> specifically 'folder does not exist' type problems
<Master_Z> hi I need help
<guest> sourgrape, do you recommend we use apt-get or aptitude?
<Mathman> amazen720: this is when you run vmware-config.pl?  or when?
<Bkid> sudo apt-get install xchat gives:
<Bkid> mv: cannot stat `t-be.gmo': No such file or directory
<Flannel> guest: doesn't matter, either one.
<amazen720> mathman: yeah
<mjgoins_> how would one stop a system upgrade (dapper to hardy) in the middle in order to switch to a faster mirror site?
<Scientus> its the same thing guest--right?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, doin' it now.
<Bkid> whoops
<Bkid> not that
<Master_Z> can someone help me with my wireless?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok
<sebsebseb> guest:   sudo apt-get programname  or the package manager is the way to go for most programs
<Mathman> amazen720: so yeah, that's normal.  tell it to compile whatever it needs
<timandtom> Flannel: Ah, ok, sweet. It's doesn't put things all over the place like Windows does? Pretty new still.
<andronicus> i think xchat gnome is what's packaged
<Bkid> sudo apt-get install xchat gives:                   E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Vitux> bah
<guest> Scientus, i've heard that aptitude has "better package management" but i've yet to see/experience this
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: enable all the repositories...
<jlc> what do I do when the system hangs on reboot?
<sourgrape> guest - I perosnally like apt-get...
<Bkid> uh
<Vitux> I'm too tired to deal with this thing tonight... I'll check the forums tomorrow
<Bkid> what indy?
<Vitux> cya
<grte> try apt-cache search xchat
<Flannel> timandtom: Well, third party things could (that one happens not to), but stuff you install from the package manager, gets removed cleanly from the package manager.
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: do you still have synaptic open
<Scientus> does anyone know what <pass> is in fstab????????
<Flannel> Bkid: xchat is in universe, xchat-gnome is in main
<Master_Z> can someone assist me?
<sourgrape> bkid - sudo apt-get update
<Scientus> im trying to get my home dir mounting correctly on boot
<Bkid> indy: it found xchat-gnome and xchat-gnome-common
<Raeinar> DAMN. Cinelerra doesnt use FLV files anyway :( - How would one go about debugging/fixing crashes from a program. Kdenlive is my only hope and it keeps crashing
<sourgrape> bkid then sudo apt-get install xchat
<IndyGunFreak> sourgrape: he doesn't have universe enabled.
<sourgrape> ok xchat-gnome
<timandtom> Flannel: Ah, sweet :D If I could run the couple of games that my friends play, Ubuntu would be PERFECT...
<Mathman> amazen720: could be you need the vmware any any thingy too.
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: you need to enable universe.. xchat-gnome sucks.
<kelvin911> anyone know how to install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 package ?
<longx> #caraune
<grte> +thunar-volman
<longx> #caraune
<longx> #caraune
<amazen720> mathman: did that too
<Master_Z> please someone
<longx> #caraune
<bigtimer121> what is the command for closing a program that is open
<sourgrape> kelvin - search ... apt-cache search nameofwhattosearch
<longx> #caraune
<Mathman> amazen720: so be more specific.  what's it telling you exactly?
<Bkid> indy, you need to make more sense for us new people =/
<Master_Z> I came here for help.
<Master_Z> could someone please assist?
<Bkid> you're saying things that I have no idea what you're talking about
<longx> #caraune
<longx> #caraune
<Master_Z> quit spamming
<longx> #caraune
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: no, i'm making perfect sense, you need to decide if you're gonna listen to me, or other people, becuase you're confusing what i say, with what others are saying.
<pinno> does fluxbox work in Hardy ?
<amazen720> mathman: bout to paste in pastebin
<longx> #caraune
<Bkid> no
<IndyGunFreak> i was getting ready to tell you how to enable your sources.. but you never answered my question
<longx> #caraune
<Bkid> ﻿(08:19:37 PM) IndyGunFreak: Bkid: do you still have synaptic open <--- don't know what that means
<kelvin911> apt-cache search libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 in terminal?
<Bkid> and don't know what universe is
<kelvin911> returns nothing
<Master_Z> someone.
<Master_Z> please dont ignore me
<sourgrape> bkid - which version of ubuntu are you on?
<phoenix5002> can someone help me get hibernate or suspend working?  either one will do....
<Bkid> newest
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: what is the command in terminal to close a program
<Bkid> just updated today
<tushon> if anyone knows of a link or can advise me on dling using rapidshare premium accounts, i would greatly appreciate the assistance. i found some scripts that dont seem to be working quite right
<Scientus> what do you need Master_Z?
<sourgrape> Ok
<sebsebseb> Bkid:   your new to Ubuntu very new?
<timandtom> Flannel, so I just delete the IEs4Linux folder, and remove the sources it told me to add, and I'm done?(I'm keeping WINE)
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: synaptic package manager, system/admin/synaptic package manager
<Scientus> im just here looking for help too thou
<grte> Not knowing the answer to your question != ignoring
<Raeinar> why would kdenlive work sometimes flawlessly but crash relentlessly the rest of the time?
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: he's not only new to ubuntu, he's new to reading comprehension
<longx> ..
<Bkid> ok well i'm done with indy
<sourgrape> bkid - go to "System" - "Administration" - "Software Souces"
<Raeinar> can anything potentially conflict?
 * IndyGunFreak is relieved
<Master_Z> Scientus: my wireless is realtek 8185L. The guy on the forum told me to go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4848193#post4848193 and it would fix my issue. But I dont understand it. Could you help?
<Mathman> Raeinar: junky hardware?  junky software?
<needcdrom> ﻿hey, my computer has a bug: it randomly ejects cds whether they are in use or not. I put In Rainbows in, and decided to check my email first, but in the meantime the cd ejected. I put it back in, but I didn't get to the end of 15 step before it ejected again. What should I do??
<needcdrom> it averages 2minutes 30 seconds before it ejects the cd
<needcdrom> is there a log file I could look at to find out why?
<andronicus> test
<jlc> lol
<bigtimer121> lol
<Bkid> hey look how sour is helping me
<grte> Weak.
<Bkid> telling me exactly where to go
<Bkid> so great
<Master_Z> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4848193#post4848193
<Master_Z> oops
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: i freakin tried, you were rattling on about how dumb you were at ubuntu.. i'm not gonna yell over your ignorance, move on.
<Master_Z> ﻿Scientus: my wireless is realtek 8185L. The guy on the forum told me to go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4848193#post4848193 and it would fix my issue. But I dont understand it. Could you help?
<Raeinar> Mathman: maybe junky hardware =/ but im running compiz fusion without even a hickup -you think it could handle a little video editing
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: don't take it personally he is just a kid
<sebsebseb> Bkid:  don't worry to much about stuff like what universe is in synaptic package maanger,  you should be able to go through package maanger and if universe needs to be enabled for a program you want to install, it will probalby say.
<ariqs> /bin/sh: g++: not found
<ariqs> why does it tell me /bin/sh: g++: not found ?
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: i didn't, but when he says i'm not explaining something, when he's not answering a question i asked him, i don't know what the heck he wants me to do.
<Starnestommy> ariqs: because g++ isn't installed?
<IndyGunFreak> being young isn't an excuse for being dense
<Bkid> i want you to EXPLAIN IT BETTER
<sourgrape> Bkid - on the first page, make sure all the souces are checked on that first page, then click "Close" then "Reload"
<Bkid> which i hope to god you're never a teacher
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: ha, too bad for him. do you know the command in terminal to close a program?
<phoenix5002> ﻿can someone help me get hibernate or suspend working?  either one will do....
<ktw> ariqs: you need to install "build-essential"
<sourgrape> woot, split
<Bkid> haha netsplit
<IndyGunFreak> Bkid: HOW MUCH MORE CLEAR CAN I BE, I NEEDED YOU TO ANSWER A SIMPLE QUESTION BEFORE I COULD TELL YOU ANYTHING ELSE
<Dinoisme> hello
<Master_Z> ..
<Simonft> ...
<Master_Z> whats with all these people leaving
<Dinoisme> I has a problem :(
<Simonft> ignore it
<Bkid> sour, on the main page of software sources only one is checked
<Bkid> so
<Starnestommy> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ktw> ariqs: install "build-essential".
<Simonft> ask away
<Bkid> check them all?
<Master_Z> scientus, answer me please
<sourgrape> bkid - check all of them, yea
<mjgoins_> why is update-manager trying to use a mirror in new zealand when I'm in the US
<Bkid> kk
<Dinoisme> so I just installed hardy
<sourgrape> bkid - then click close, it will ask you to update, do so
<Ntemis> hello
<Scientus> yeah master i was just looking at the thread
<Bkid> The information about available software is out-of-date
<sourgrape> bkid - it might be called "reload" but whatever it is, allow it to do it
<IntangibleLiquid> !hi
<Bkid> reload or close
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bkid> yeah
<Bkid> ok
<navetz> what does it mean when it says a package is not configured yet?
<navetz> am I suppose to configure it?
<Bkid> downloading now
<Bkid> thansk sourgrape :)
<Bkid> thanks*
<Dinoisme> I installed the nvidia restricted driver
<IdleOne> Bkid: Universe and Multiverse contain packages that are maintained by the Ubuntu community and are not officially supported by Canonical but they are safe to use and monitored by a Council of ubuntu Community members. not just any package gets added to those repositories
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | Dinoisme there's 1300 people here, no way can we follow what you're saying when you hit enter every 5 words
<ubottu> Dinoisme there's 1300 people here, no way can we follow what you're saying when you hit enter every 5 words: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to make Firefox pretend it's another browser?
<guest> navetz, type "man NameOfPackage" to see its manual and see what it needs
<Dinoisme> but I can't raise the resolution higher 1024x768
<Bkid> ok sour that's done and it's disappeared
<sourgrape> bkid after that, you should be able to use "System" - "administration" - "synaptic package manager" to find xchat
<Scientus> do you ahve a teminal open master_z
<navetz> guest: k thanks
<walter_eco> you're lucky.  I cant raise mine above 600x800
<jga23> quick question, do most people just do an upgrade to 8.04 or format and full install? I'm coming from a windows background where you always format and reinstall, just wondered what other people do in the linux world
<sourgrape> bkid - or from the terminal window, you can type "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Ntemis> is there an option for xarchiver when you unrar/unzip to create the a folder and inside to put the data and the folder to be named as the rar/zip file name you want to unzip/unrar?
<guest> you're welcome
<navetz> guest: there is no man page
<kneeki> Hey everyone :)
<navetz> guest: I am trying to install phpmyadmin
<Simonft> ﻿navetz: lol, man page
<IndyGunFreak> jga23: some ugrde, some clean install, i never upgrade
<Dinoisme> can I downgrade to feisty?
<Dinoisme> man, sounds like I'm talking about vista
<IndyGunFreak> Dinoisme: no
<IndyGunFreak> why would ou want to?
<Dinoisme> :(
<Ntemis> is there an option for xarchiver when you unrar/unzip to create a folder and inside to put the data and the folder to be named as the rar/zip file name you want to unzip/unrar?
<IdleOne> guest: sudo dpkg --reconfigure packagename
<amazen720> mathman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9083/plain/
<jga23> IndyGunFreak: any reason specific reason not to upgrade?
<Dinoisme> Because I can't raise my resolution over 1024x768
<Bkid> sour: files found are xchat, xchat-common, xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, and xchat-guile
<Dinoisme> and my eyes hurt
<Scientus> master_z u cd home/you user name/Desktop and generally just copy and past in the code from there
<IndyGunFreak> jga23: i hate upgrade, i always clean install.
<Simonft> !xarchiver | Ntemis
<ubottu> Factoid xarchiver not found
<IdleOne> !fixres | Dinoisme
<ubottu> Dinoisme: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Dinoisme: well you've not said what the problem is.
<IndyGunFreak> if your eyes hurt, you need glasses
<GRECOS> Enter text here...
<GRECOS> HI
<Dinoisme> thanks
<timandtom> IndyGunFreak: I did. 8.04 didnt work with my wireless out of the box like 7.10, and I don't know enough about Ubuntu to be bothered to fix it.
<sourgrape> bkid, let it install them all
<Wyzard> amazen720: You need vmware-any-any-update106 to use VMware Server 1.x on kernel 2.6.24
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, I get an error on my monitor "Out of Range"
<GRECOS> GRECIA
<Simonft> ﻿GRECOS: do you have a question?
<Ntemis> !xarchiver
<ubottu> Factoid xarchiver not found
<Bkid> check the boxes for them all?
<andronicus> anyone have a xonar dx?
<GRECOS> YES
<ryan__> I also have a question/problem
<Vadi> How can I start a .bin file? When I double-click on it, it just says "There is no application installed for this file type".
<IdleOne> !gr | grecos
<ubottu> grecos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: monitor out of range?.. when you enabled the driver?
<sourgrape> bkid - yes, that is called "Dependancy Checking"
<Simonft> just ask the question
<Mathman> amazen720: looks like you're stuck waiting for another version of the any any update to come out
<sourgrape> bkid - it makes sureyou have everything you need to run the program
 * zwox test
<guest> navetz, http://www.phpmyadmin.net/documentation/#quick_install
<GRECOS> PONTIOS
<Simonft> ﻿GRECOS: ??
<ryan__> whenever I try to start VLC player, I get the following error message (in the console): VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus
<ryan__> [00000350] pulse audio output error: Invalid sample spec
<ryan__> [00000350] pulse audio output error: Pulse initialization failed
<ryan__> [00000350] alsa audio output error: unable to commit hardware configuration (Invalid argument)
<ryan__> [00000350] jack audio output error: failed to connect to JACK server
<Bkid> well gettext is what i needed
<ryan__> [00000350] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<GRECOS> NAI
<Bkid> so it said
<ryan__> Segmentation fault
<Bkid> I'm not even sure I put that in correctly
<phoenix5002> ﻿can someone help me get hibernate or suspend working?  either one will do....
<jlc> The error on the monitor reads, "Out of Range" after I installed the driver and rebooted.
<grte> pastebin.org
<grte> Use it.
<IdleOne> anybody in here speak greek? please expplain to GRECOS to lower caps and how to join #ubuntu-gr
<jga23> anybody else have an opinion on full install vs upgrade?
<timandtom> I have 7.10 still, and when I check for updates, it fails. Is this just because I'm on the old version?
<heartsblood> Whats the pulseaudio mixer tool?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, are you at a GUI?
<heartsblood> I can't get my mic to work in hardy
<GRECOS> aek you now?
<sebsebseb> phoenix5002:   hibernate and suspend well it really depends on the hardware
<grte> GRECOS: /join #ubuntu-gr
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, The error on the monitor reads, "Out of Range" after I installed the driver and rebooted.
<sebsebseb> is it a desktop or lap top also?
<Master_Z> can someone help me?
<bigtimer121> anyone know the command to close a program
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, is your pc back on the desktop?
<sourgrape> bkid - after it installs all that you should be able to find XChat in "APplications" - "Internet"
<navetz> is anyone here having problems installing phpmyadmin?
<timandtom> !ask | Master_Z
<ubottu> Master_Z: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<navetz> I can't install it because it fails trying to install php4-mcrypt
<Bkid> ok
<navetz> can anyone help?
<guest> bigtimer121, Alt+F4?
<Master_Z> my question is
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, no, I have no display.
<phoenix5002> sebsebseb: I have a sony vaio laptop, my video card is "RADEON IGP 345M"
<grte> bigtimer121: kill -9 <program>
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: so you're at a terminal window now
<Scientus> yes Master_Z i said do you have a terminal open? then you cd /home/yourusername/Desktop
<Simonft> ﻿ryan__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/216962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216962 in vlc "[hardy]vlc 0.8.6e crashes" [Undecided,Invalid]
<GRECOS> where are you from?
<Vadi> How can I start a .bin file? When I double-click on it, it just says "There is no application installed for this file type".
<Bkid> cause i'm really tired of pidgin
<Scientus> then Master_Z you basically paste in whats in the thread
<GRECOS> file
<sebsebseb> phoenix5002: are you new to Linux?
<kneeki> What's the FTP Client of choice? Any suggestions?
<molusk> can i ask a question?
<grte> lftp
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, not at terminal window either, no display
<GRECOS> where are you from?
<kneeki> grte, thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> molusk: no.
<grte> Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<jordan> help : I upgraded to 8.04 and im trying to use my old Modeline for my HDTV - but the screen is wacked out and flickering.  Whats up?
<molusk> how can i change the ubuntu icon next to applications on the top panel?
<timandtom> !ask | molusk
<ubottu> molusk: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sourgrape> bkid - personally I like pidgin, cause I can have all my chat people in one window, don't have to run multiple clients
<grte> molusk: via gconf-editor
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: that doesn't make much sense
<molusk> i was in there
<Master_Z> scientus
<molusk> went to panel
<Master_Z> I typed the desktop command
<timandtom> I have 7.10 still, and when I check for updates, it fails. Is this just because I'm on the old version, or is something wrong
<Master_Z> now what?
<phoenix5002> sebsebseb: I started with Gutsy, and used that for about a month, then I did a fresh install of Hardy when it came out, and I'm decently familar with using linux  I've been looking for a solution to this since the day I got Ubuntu
<Scientus> yes
<Bkid> i'm not too fond of it
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, my monitor has the red LED indicating no input.
<kneeki> grte, is lftp attainable through 'sudo apt-get install ...' ?
<kneeki> I'd prefer that method if possible.
<amirman84> what does GTK+ mean? will GTK+ apps run well in GNOME? are they the same thing?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: yes i understand that.
<moon`> hey how do I import a cd in songbird?
<grte> Almost certainly.
<Bkid> i just need to get this whole linux thing down =/
<kneeki> awesome :)
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: try restarting, and at grub, choose to boot safe mode.
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, it appears it tried to go to too high a resolution or something.
<grte> Umm...
<IndyGunFreak> or recoverymode or whatever
<guest> GTK means gnome tool kit
<grte> lftp is a command line application, just to warn.
<Bkid> I can do just about anything on a winOS, but linux is just not my thing..
<swansk> I need to convert a FLV file to something Kino can understand....help!!!
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, please ecplain the grub?
<guest> *gimp tool kit
<Scientus> tar -zxvf rtl8185_linux_26\[1\].1027.0823.2007.tar.gz (but make sure the file name is the same
<grte> It's the best out there, but if that's not your thing...
<Wyzard> amirman84: GTK is the UI "toolkit" used by GNOME -- it provides common UI elements like buttons, textboxes, menus, scrollbars, etc.
<molusk> grte:I didn't see it in config
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, explain
<kneeki> grte, oh. Uhm, suggest a graphical interface? :)
<Simonft> ﻿swansk: what can kino undersand?
<sourgrape> bkid - just be patient with it
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: the menu that comes up where you choose windows or ubuntu, or whatever.. one option there, should be a recovery kernel, choose it.
<grte> I dunno...gftp?
<sourgrape> bkid - you didn't pick up windows in one night, did ya? =)
<swansk> DV mostly
<Wyzard> amirman84: The reason GNOME apps have similar-looking UIs (using the same theme, etc.) is because they're all using GTK
<Wyzard> guest: GIMP toolkit, actually
<mortuis99> ﻿kneeki        GFTP is good
<Bkid> sour: no, i've been working with windows for uh
<Wyzard> guest: It predates GNOME
<Bkid> 8 years?
<Bkid> something like that
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, in order to get that, I'll have to boot from the CD.  Mine goes right to Ubuntu.
<kneeki> mortuis99, thanks! I'll look into that
<mortuis99> ﻿kneeki  GFTP is good
<guest> Wyzard, i know, i corrected myself :)
<sebsebseb> phonix5002:  sadly  we have Windows only hardware,  well  some of it, can also work how it should do with Linux, but that's only if  the community make drivers for it of their own, which is of course very difficult.  expeasilly when the hardware specifications are all closed and that.   hibernate and suspend seems to be one of those  hardware issues.   also it seems by what I have read that the LInux kernel isan't that
<amirman84> wyzard: thanks, do you use video editors? i want a simple and easy to use one, is avidemux a good one?
<Raeinar> okay, how about at least a way to break a program from staying in that "standby" greyed out mode
<sebsebseb> great with dealing with hibernate and suspend for many hardware devices at the moment
<Wyzard> oh, sorry, didn't see
<IdleOne> Ntemis: thanks for your help
<guest> its ok :)
<cecil44_> hello
<Wyzard> amirman84: I've never used any video editors in Linux
<Airboatinfool05> was up
<swansk> Is there a way to turn off these lousy messages about people entering and leaving?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: are you sure you don't get a menu, asking you to choose which ubuntu you want?
<Simonft> swansk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4832366#post4832366 use google
<timandtom> Bkid: If you don't use the computer for gaming, Ubuntu is really superior to Windows, IMHO :) I've been using Windows since I was but a wee lad, on 3.1, switched to this during 7.10
<sourgrape> bkid - hehe that's what I mean - it will take a little time and a little patience :)
<amirman84> wyzard: thanks
<molusk> grte, in config under panel I don't know which one it is to change ubumtu logo at top left any ideas?
<Starnestommy> swansk: which client do you use?
<Master_Z> scientus
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: youmight need to hit escape to see the menu while its booting
<Bkid> actually I do use it for gaming, timandtom
<Master_Z> I already extracted it out of that tar.gz thing
<Scientus> yes
<Master_Z> so its just a folder
<grte> molusk: No, I don't use gnome.
<sourgrape> bkid - and Timandtom is right - if you don't game, Linux really ends up being an awesome everything else box
<ariqs> timandtom: well your opinion sucks ;P
<Bkid> this laptop is currently dual booted with ubuntu and xp
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, will try escape, I do not get any menu.
<Bkid> :P
<molusk> grte, aww damn kde
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: well, then you have one incredible install..lol
<grte> Don't use kde, either.
<Master_Z> scientus, now what?
<timandtom> Bkid: Ah, kay, well, your SOL then :P A lot of games designed for Windows are, well, designed for Windows. Not Ubuntu.
<swansk> client?  I am on ubuntu, I downloaded a FLV file.  It plays in Ubuntu fine.  I want to edit the video a bit.  I want a piece of the video.
<Ntemis> grecos: are you here
<molusk> grte, hmm enlightenment?
<grte> dwm
<amazen720> Wyzard: where to download that update. I downloaded 109 didn't work is it a specific on that works with Hardy?
<timandtom> ariqs: Your opinion about my opinion is WRONG! :P
<Scientus> it says its in the readme
<molusk> grte, ahh ic
<Scientus> its usually ./make
<sourgrape> eh, I boot to windows ONLY for games now, and most of them I at least try in *buntu first
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, escape did it, I get "generic, recovery mode, & memtestb6.
<Simonft> ﻿swansk: did you look at the link?
<Starnestommy> swansk: you wanted to turn off the entering and leaving messages, right?
<amazen720> Wyzard: I found this one vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz
<Pelo> what's the key-combo to auto complete previous commands in the gnome-terminal ?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok.. choose recoverymode
<Ntemis> Grecos unswer me please
<Bkid> sour: xchat and xchat-gnome are both in there (applications -> internet)
<molusk> Well can anyone else tell me how to change ubuntu logo which is next to applications?
<Bkid> what is the real difference?
<Wyzard> amazen720: update116 is the one that added 2.6.24 support
<crdlb> Pelo: ctrl+R
<molusk> in gnome
<Wyzard> amazen720: though it's hard to find for some reason; it's not in the usual place
<Pelo> crdlb, thanks
<moon`> what's a good prog for ripping cd's?
<Starnestommy> Bkid: xchat-gnome is less complete and doesn't work as well
<IndyGunFreak> !fixres
<Scientus> ./configure ./make but i dont really know---and  apt-get install build-essential is ./make returns an error
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sourgrape> bkid - according to someone, gnome-xchat sucks.  Try both and see which one you like :)
<grte> moon`: abcde
<sourgrape> bkid - then uninstall the one you don't like
<xen_> Hey does anyone here know where i can ask a question about tightvnc and hamachi on ubuntu hardy? im trying to connect to my friends computer (hes on windows xp) with tightvnc through hamachi, but it doesnt work :S
<snikker> i'm unable to use my dvd writer wirh hardy 8.04. it work fine in 7.10... i've also do a fresh install, but nothing to do... can you help me?
<DrJuano> perdon la desconexiòn
<timandtom> Bkid: Ah, sorry, missed it when you mentioned you dual boot... Good choice then. As for xchat VS xchat gnome, I think its just looks, but I'm not good with IRC.
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, next menu asks "resume, root, or xfix?
<Wyzard> amazen720: http://blog.creonfx.com/temp/vmware-any-any-update-116.tgz
<Simonft> ﻿xen_: what is the error messege?
<Bkid> i wouldn't even know where to begin when uninstalling :P
<Scientus> xen_ ubuntu has a built in vnc that is not tightvnc that works fine
<twistage> how do you combine Gnome's two panels into one?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: next menu?.. it iddn't just take you straght to a command prompt?
<tarelerulz> Is there a  linux ip client that can share files with gtalk ?
<swansk> THANKS!!!!  working on it
<inertial> my ubuntu install seems to have frozen at the boot loader installation stage while installing on a qemu virtual machine...
<Pelo> Bkid, in the add/remove menu or  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Bkid> o
<sourgrape> bkid - pretty much the same way you installed it :)  Either clear the check box in Synaptic, or "sudo apt-get remove packagename"
<amazen720> Wyzard: thanks dude
<xen_> Scientus ok is that the program under applications/internet/remove desktop viewer?
<snikker> when i insert a support, i've got this in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, no I get a low resolution menu on blue background,
<Scientus> xen_ vncviewer <ipadress>
<amirman84> what is a good app for creating page layouts with graphics? i tried to use openoffice draw but i can't stand not being able to actively resize images with my mouse
<Bkid> so for the record, I wonder why I was having trouble compiling xchat
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: well thats extremely unusual, never saw that, hang on
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, the recovery mode now gives you options,   comand line,  recovery gui , and regular
<Master_Z> scientus
<jlc> (just like installation)with red prompt
<Wyzard> Bkid: Why were you compiling xchat when it's packaged already?
<Master_Z> I did the -zxvf thing
<Bkid> no no i'm not
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh ok, didn't know that, when did that start?...
<Bkid> i'm just saying
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, hardy
<Bkid> i DID try that before and it didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> i was about to boot my laptop in recovery
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, low res menu on blue background like an install menu.
<Simonft> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<sourgrape> amirman84 - do you mean like a Pagemaker ?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, so choose root i guess.
<sebsebseb> !ubotu abcd
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu abcd not found
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, and you no longer get a butload of questions in  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snikker> no one can help me?
<xen_> Scientus is says this vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ok, at the promp.
<xen_> Unable to connect to VNC server
<sebsebseb> !ubotue test
<ubottu> Factoid ubotue test not found
<Wyzard> Bkid: well, "having trouble compiling" isn't enough info for anyone to be able to suggest what the problem might've been
<amirman84> sourgrape: i've never used pagemaker but i think that's what i'm looking for, is there a good gnome app that does that?
<sebsebseb> !ubottu test
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu test not found
<grte> sebsebseb: abcde
<Simonft> ﻿snikker: what is the problem?
<Wyzard> Bkid: but in general you should avoid compiling stuff from source, and stick with packages
<Bkid> Wyzard: yeah I know
<Pelo> snikker, you are not being ignored it's  abusy channel just repeat your question periodicaly
<grte> A Better CD Encoder
<sourgrape> amirman84 - I've heard Scribus is the tool for that
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: now run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xen_> Scientus according to hamachi client, i have the right ip address
 * Pelo laughs out loud 
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: hmm, i'll hvave to mess w/ it.
<sebsebseb> grete: fghijklmnopqrstu
<Bkid> Wyzard: but to avoid future problems, I'm assuming I should get gettext on here
<grte> If the job is editing text, the proper tool is always vim.
<snikker> Simonft: i'm unable to use my dvd writer
<Simonft> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<Scientus> well, ive allways connected from windows to linux so i dont know---- maybe you need to put in the port number :xxx
<amirman84> sourgrape: i was looking at scribus but it's a KDE app , will it play nice with GNOME?
<Wyzard> Bkid: That's packaged too, and things which need it will pull it in automatically
<sourgrape> amirman84 - and if you google "Full Circle Magazine" - they have tutorials on it
<Simonft> ﻿snikker: what is the error?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, I'm gonna ask you to step me through this.
<swansk> Last quick question....does Kino work with Sony's propriatary HD format?
<GRECOS> hi
<sourgrape> amirman84 - it might have to install some K libraries, but I would think it would be ok
<Bkid> split
<Pelo> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<Bkid> haha
<Scientus> like 192.168.0.3:5900 xen_
<xen_> Scientus trying to connect from linux to windows though :S
<bazhang> amirman84: sure you can use kde apps with gnome
<Master_Z> scientus let me PM you
<docmur> Hello
<xen_> Scientus ah ok
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, Use Kernel framebuffer device interface?
<docmur> First lilo config
<sebsebseb> is anyone else getting the flooding peopel leving messages?
<amirman84> sourgrape: that sounds scary
<docmur> and I have two distros
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: whats the default.
<docmur> ubuntu /dev/hda1 and CLFS /dev/hda3
<sourgrape> amirman84 - it's not as bad as it sounds :)
<sebsebseb> is anyone else getting the flooding people leaving messages?
<docmur> the /dev/hda1 is a boot partition
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/m6b19e7eb
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, default is "NO"
<docmur> thats the config
<sourgrape> amirman84 - I have KDE and gnome libraries scattered everywhere
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: i would take all defaults... that should get you back to a GUI
<Bkid> ok i'm out
<Pelo> sebsebseb,  it 's a network split,  some host got disconnected from the rest ,  it happens
<Ntemis> IF GRECOS IS HERE I WANT TO SPEAK WITH HIM!
<snikker> Simonft: when i insert a media, i've got this error in dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c
<Bkid> time to try xchat
<Wyzard> sebsebseb: yes, and a message from dmwaters beforehand saying he was restarting that server
<Simonft> ﻿!netsplit
<bazhang> caps Ntemis
<sourgrape> bkid - good luck bud
<Bkid> thanks sour for all your help. :)
<grte> Ntemis: /msg GRECOS
<gaminggeek> anyone find that if you go into a res that isnt the native res on your screen its missing a bit at the bottom?
<Pelo> Ntemis,  yelling will not bring him in faster
<Ntemis> i have already
<Simonft> snikker: what program?
<Scientus> if you are behind a router Master_Z the PM might not work i dont know if OMs use a centralized server
<sebsebseb> Wyzard:  server hummmmmmmm   which server?
<amirman84> sourgrape: the only reason it scares me is because i once tried to install both KDE and GNOME desktops and there were too many aplications all over the place
<Scientus> does anyone know is PMs use the centralized server?
<Pelo> gaminggeek,  what's your video card ?
<Saoirsa48>  /msg NickServ REGISTER <Crush007>
<gaminggeek> Geforce 6600
<GRECOS> grecia euro 2004 winner xaxa
<xen_> Scientus i can ping my mates computer but thats it lol
<Wyzard> sebsebseb: dunno, whichever one needed to be restarted
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ok, back at the prompt.
<bazhang> Saoirsa48: change your nick
<Ntemis> grecos..... goodnight
<sourgrape> amirman84 - If worst comes to worst, you can apt-get remove scribus - but I don't think you'd have to
<Master_Z> scientus
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, restart
<Master_Z> I did  tar -zxvf rtl8185_linux_26\[1\].1027.0823.2007.tar.gz
<snikker> Simonft: i'm unable to mount a dvd media,..
<Master_Z> and it shows whats in that directory
<Pelo> gaminggeek, did you install the restricted driver ?  menu > system> admin > hardware driver , then restart X
<Wyzard> Scientus: If you mean IRC /msg, yes, that goes through the server
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, shutdown -h now?
<Simonft> ﻿snikker: what computer
<amirman84> ok, true, i'm going to try it out
<GRECOS> greece
<gaminggeek> Pelo: yes
<needcdrom> ﻿hey, my computer has a bug: it randomly ejects cds whether they are in use or not. The computer averages about 2 minutes 30 seconds before it ejects the cd. What should I do??
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: or just control alt delete to restart, then let ubuntu boot.
<amirman84> sourgrape: thanks
<snikker> Simonft: sorry?
<Pelo> gaminggeek, it is in use ?
<GRECOS> spartans 300
<mizza> guys, i'm having trouble with my new soundcard, I get audio only out of the orange hole and theres a huge amount of static
<Ntemis> bedtime ->goodnight 2 all
<Master_Z> scientus we'll have to talk in the open here
<Simonft> ﻿Simonft: name the computer
<sourgrape> amirman84 - come back and let use know how it goes - don't forget to google "Fullcircle Magazine" - they're PDF and have Scirbus tutorials
<Simonft> snikker: lol ﻿name the computer
<gaminggeek> Pelo: yes I can play a game fine accept its missing a bit off the bottom of the screen
<svl> for whatever it's worth - the second part here seems to be my issue: http://opencomputing.blogspot.com/2008/04/windowsl-to-lock-screen.html
<PyR3X> anyone have problems with the latest ubuntu freezing on loading linux kernel?
<Pelo> gaminggeek,  off the bottom of the monitor or off the bottom of ther resolution dialog ?
<gaminggeek> bottom of the monitor
<Pelo> gaminggeek, oh, you mean the bottom panel ?
<Simonft> snikker: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138875
<amazen720> mathman: the one Wyzard gave me worked I had to use vmware update 116
<GRECOS> geece
<gaminggeek> Pelo: no
<GRECOS> GREECE
<Pelo> gaminggeek, can you take a screen shot ?
<GRECOS> GREECE
<GRECOS> 300
<bazhang> amirman84: usually a link on www.distrowatch.com
<GRECOS> SPARTANS
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ok now back where I started.
<GRECOS> SPARTANS
<Pelo> GRECOS, please stop
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: at the gui, or the prompt?
<GRECOS> SPARTAAAAAANS
<bazhang> GRECOS: please stop that
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, gui.
<GRECOS> NO STOP
<Pelo> !ops | GRECOS
<ubottu> GRECOS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, good.
<Simonft> ﻿GRECOS: stop
<GRECOS> I AM GEEK
<Master_Z> man this place is too frickin crowded
<Master_Z> I cant even speak
<gaminggeek> Pelo: I dont know if it will help
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: now go to system/admin/hardware drivers, and see if nvidia is enabled
<Master_Z> because a million people log out
<mizza> guys, i'm having trouble with my new soundcard, I get audio only out of the orange hole and theres a huge amount of static
<Simonft> lol, was he booted?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, no it is not.
<Pelo> gaminggeek, ok let me try this,  your desktop does not reach to the botom of the monitor, you are missing the bottom part of the desktop , is that correct ?
<dimitree> ubuntu general chat chan pls :)
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok...
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: well try this, run sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<snikker> Simonft: it's not a decss problem, i don't work also with cd-rom....
<gaminggeek> I am missing the bottom part of the game when playing at a resolution that isnt 1440x900
<heartsblood> If you have a multi button mouse, how can I get ubuntu to recognize the thumb buttons?
<Pelo> mizza, sound surround and such ?   chek in menyu < system> prefs > sound
<Scientus> xen_ did you get it working?
<gaminggeek> my desktop is fine because its running at 1440x900
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse | heartsblood
<ubottu> heartsblood: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mizza> pelo I did
<Pelo> gaminggeek, ok so the desktop is fine it 's just in the game,  is this a game on wine ?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, running.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok
<Simonft> ﻿snikker: im not sure, ask around
<switchcat> man this upgrade takes a while...
<Simonft> Launch pad is down
<Pelo> !sound | mizza review this stuff,  but in the end you might have to get rid of pulseaudio
<ubottu> mizza review this stuff,  but in the end you might have to get rid of pulseaudio: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<needcdrom> gaminggeek: what game
<switchcat> it's not even telling me how long it's taking to fetch files anymore
<gaminggeek> needcdrom: all of them
<snikker> Simonft: ok
<rectec794613> god another problem >:(
<Master_Z> someone help.
<Pelo> switchcat, it's better to dl the alternate cd and upgrade from that , the servers tend to get overloaded during upgrade week
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, done.  exit terminal?
<Pelo> Master_Z, how about a quesiton ?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: run sudo nvidia-settings
<rectec794613> ubuntu wont detect my cd OR iPod
<Scientus> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lekremyelsew> hai, simple question, how do i reformat a USB drive?
<mreed> how do I run wine as sudo? when i right click applications to run under wine i don't have root permissions
<switchcat> pelo - too late.. I only got 300 files left to go
<Pelo> lekremyelsew, gparted
<amirman84> !scribus
<ubottu> Factoid scribus not found
<amirman84> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Master_Z> I'm on the desktop. I did  tar -zxvf rtl8185_linux_26\[1\].1027.0823.2007.tar.gz  and am in the directory. The next step is to do ./makedrv   so how do I do this?
<Pelo> switchcat, for the nest time
<Airboatinfool05> Whatsup cecil
<PyR3X> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu 8.04. Then install hangs on the ubuntu splash with the bar just going back and fourth
<Simonft> ﻿mreed: $sudo wine
<Pelo> next
<mreed> Simonft - I tried that
<Master_Z> pelo: now what?
<needcdrom> lekremyelsew: If I were you I'd use gparted -- sudo apt-get intstall gparted
<Simonft> ﻿mreed: are you admin?
<Scientus> doesnt 8.04 have kde 4 you need to update the factoid
<mneptok> Scientus: no
<Scientus> :O
<mreed> Simonft - yes
<Pelo> Master_Z,  you are in the terminal ?   just type it and hit enter
<lekremyelsew> i know how do install it, i just didnt know wut program to use
<switchcat> I just thought it would be done fetching by the time I got home (went out for 31 cent baskin-robbins icecream, and dinner..)
<xen_> Scientus, no unfortunatly, i cant figure this out at all
<mneptok> Scientus: there is a 4.0 version of Kubuntu, but the default is 3.5
<ariqs> i just installed g++ with synaptic package manager and I still get "/bin/sh: g++: not found"
<Pelo> Master_Z, what are you doing ? recompiling the kernel ?
<Master_Z> I did
<rectec794613> mreed there is another way. But these guys wont let me tell u
<svl> but not, gaah, that _still_ doesn't get win+F :(
<xen_> Scientus seems more hassle then its worth tho
<richard> Hi - My wireless card has been working fine, but just stopped working. I see it in Hardware, but not in Network Config. Where do i start looking?
<Master_Z> Pelo: trying to get wireless to work
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: did it give you some options to set the resolution and what not there?
<Simonft> mreed: sudo rm -rf ~/.wine
<amirman84> scientus: i dont think kde 4 is out of beta or something
<Scientus> gmm xen_ try apt-get install tightvnc-java
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, message dialog- "You do not seem to be using NVIDIA X driver, please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root."
<puff> Ever since I upgraded to gutsy,my thinkpad has ben running hot (currnetly at 94F).
<Starnestommy> amirman84: it's been out of beta for a while
<needcdrom> my cd drive randomly ejects cds whether they are in use or not. The computer averages about 2 minutes 30 seconds before it ejects the cd. What should I do?? Is there some kind of log file I can see?
<amirman84> scientus: all i know is it's not very good but it looks good, kinda like vista
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, enable the hardware driver now.
<puff> I'm using cpu scaling to bring it down, but still.
<Scientus> lol amirman84
<Scientus> linux like vista :O
<Pelo> Master_Z, so you ran ./makedrv  with the dot , and you got a buch of lines,  now it is done , what is the next step in the guide you are following ?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: but don't restart when it prompts you
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, following your previous direction or the direction of the dialog box?
<Master_Z> pelo: no, I typed ./makedrv and hit enter and got nothing
<PyR3X> anyone know why my install freezes with my caps lock blinking
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: go ahead and close the nvidia-settings box, then go to hardware drivers, and enable the nvidia driver... but don't restart just yet
<puff> Also, there appears to be some problem with the BIOS and daylight  savings time - when I synchronize with NTP servers, it's fine, but if I restart, it's back to showing an hour earlier.
<amirman84> starnestommy: i would like KDE 4 if it lived up to its legacy of being as customizable as the previous KDE's
<Pelo> Master_Z, did you cd to the untared folder ?
<rectec794613> so will anyone help?
<mreed> let me try it again
<Master_Z> Pelo: the thing on my desktop is a tar.gz
<cecil44> |
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, done.
<cecil44> ||
<bazhang> rectec794613: sorry I missed your question; what is the issue
<rectec794613> no?
<J-a-K-e> hey is anyone able to help me setup my sub with pulseaudio (2.1 speaker system)
<Pelo> Master_Z, ok  just right click on the tar.gz file and select extract here
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, now, open a terminal, and run sudo nvidia-settings
<xen_> Scientus done
<Anza> h¤¤¤¤¤¤lp
<IndyGunFreak> nxxxxxo
<Master_Z> pelo: it made a folder
<Airboatinfool05> |||||||
<Anza> th¤ k¤yboar is fuck¤d up
<rectec794613> bazhang, ubuntu wont detect my cd or my ipod
<Pelo> Master_Z, now open a terminal   type cd and drag the new folder on the terminal ,  hit enter
<mreed> Simonft, i did that and when i try to run the installer with wine it tells me that I need admin access
<bazhang> rectec794613: this is gutsy or hardy
<amirman84> i remember one distro i was using had a right click option where you could open a folder through your GUI and click "open terminal here" , is there a way to install that on GNOME/nautilus?
<Pelo> Master_Z,  now , in the terminal , type that  ./makedrv command
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, I get the same message, "do not appear to be using NVIDIA X driver...
<rectec794613> this has always happend
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, well, restart, and see if you get back to a desktop
<Anza> I wrot¤ this in th¤ t¤rminal $ xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.es
<rectec794613> Gutsy
<fluidd> Can anyone point me to an article on how to .tar.gz your ubuntu installation a backup?
<Master_Z> pelo: did it, now I can do the command?
<Anza> trying to fix a troubl¤ and now my k¤yboard is fuck¤d|
<Airboatinfool05> How do i send for a personal chat
<amirman84> thats one wacky e anza
<Pelo> amirman84, check in gnome-look.org   check for nautilus-script
<Pelo> masyes
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ok, now am at the configuration dialog box.
<Master_Z> pelo: awesome, it ran ./makedrv
<Pelo> Master_Z, :-)
<twistage> where can i download starterbar? ugh, i cant find it
<amirman84> pelo, thanks
<Anza> I know
<Anza> h¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤lp
<Airboatinfool05> How do i send for a personal chat
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok,..
<MrDoug> hey im having some trouble installing ubuntu.  No matter what I do or how I initiate the instilation it says input/output error at about 50% installed
<IndyGunFreak> can you change your resolutions and what not there?
<bazhang> rectec794613: you either need to get the latest libgpod deb or wait until upgrading to Hardy for newer ipods
<Master_Z> pelo: now I gotta do ./wlan0up
<ubutom> mrdoug, maybe the cd is corrupted
<MrDoug> Ive tried both the regular and alternative discs and even another HDD no luck
<Scientus> see if u have a tight vnc viewer option in your applications menu now xen_
<Pelo> Anza, just look in the pref menu under keybaord ,  chnge your language and layout
<rectec794613> fluidd, go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<MrDoug> no it says no errors when i do a self check
<Pelo> Master_Z, same place
<bullfrog> mrdoug sounds like you have a mobo issue
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: can you change your resolution in nvidia-settings?
<MrDoug> and it runs the live cd fine
<ubutom> hhhm
<MrDoug> no it runs fine 1440x900
<J-a-K-e> Airboatinfool05:  type /message username to open a private message window
<Master_Z> pelo: it says load the kernal before I do ./wlan0up
<bullfrog> mrdoug its not using all of the resources at the time
<MrDoug> ?
<Airboatinfool05> thanks
<Simonft> mgdoug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126
<rectec794613> well the iPod can wait, right now I just wanna make a music CD so I can put it on my Xbox
<xen_> Scientus nope, no new entrys to the applications menu or sub menus
<suweid> After installing HH, my sound sounds .. ehm, wrong. I think it's too much bass, but I'm not sure. At any rate - where do I set bass? It's not in alsamixer... :/
<MrDoug> the time of wut
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, no, nothing of much importance, tooltips enable, status bar enable...
<Pelo> Master_Z, don'T the instructions you have tell you what do to  ?
<bullfrog> mrdoug....running the live cd
<MrDoug> o i c
<Scientus> well i have a broken install right now xen_ so i guess i really cant help u anymore
<bazhang> rectec794613: what burning software are you using and what are the errors you are getting
<bullfrog> go to what simonft put up
<Master_Z> the instructions say, run ./makedrv, load the driver up ./wlan0up
<bullfrog> it should help you out
<Airboatinfool05> whats up
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, reboot?
<Pelo> Master_Z, try restarting the computer
<Anza> Pelo: sorry for the drama, I was quite a bit scared
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok... but you can't change your resolution under x server display config
<mreed> Simonft, i did that and when i try to run the installer with wine it tells me that I need admin access
<Master_Z> pelo: I did ./wlanup and got wlan0: no such  device
<Pelo> Anza, that's ok it was just a bit annoying to see all the weird caracters,  we thought you were trolling
<bullfrog> mreed what are you trying to do
<Simonft> mreed: put sudo before
<MrDoug> bullfrog: ive only been here a minute or so wut did simonft say, or is it on a webpage somewhere
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, nope.
<richard> can anyone help me get my wireless card working again (it was working, now - not so much :( )
<Pelo> Master_Z, reboot the computer before running ./wlanup
<bullfrog> gimme a sec and ill recpy the locaion
<Simonft> mrdoug﻿ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: hm, ok, try rebooting
<Master_Z> k brb then
<Simonft> bullfrog:don't bother
<MrDoug> bullfrog: kk thnx
<MrDoug> simonft: thnx :)
<bullfrog> mrdoug http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126
<bullfrog> k sorry
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, I have only the same options, 600x800 & 640x480.
<bullfrog> didnt see you reposted
<Anza> oh nooo
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, rebooting.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok....
<Simonft> ﻿Anza: do you have a question>
<Scientus> bingo xen_ vinagre
<Anza> it's just I am a bit slow to computes but also love linux
<Scientus> from command line
<fluidd> rectec794613, thanks!!
<mreed> bullfrog - I'm trying to get eve online to work under linux
<Anza> actually
<bazhang> rectec794613: you tried which burning apps? or have you sorted it out
<Anza> I have many
 * Pelo 's cpu is running at 38.5°C  , it is cold here 
<Anza> but now I am off
<Anza> au revoir everybody
<Simonft> !enter | anza
<ubutom> mreed, theres an official client
<ubottu> anza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> richard: what is your chipset (that card)
<mreed> ubutom - yeah but it doesn't support premium
<richard> bazhang: cisco
<mreed> you can use wine to run the premium client
<ubutom> mreed, i see
<kylel> Simonft dont be a dick
<kylel> :)
<bazhang> richard: the aironet? you said now not so much--is it just not working at all or just degraded performance
<Pelo> kylel, language please
<rectec794613> bazhang, I'm using the defualt CD burner (Nautilus) and I get the error: Insert a rewritable or blank disc
<rectec794613> sorry for the wait
<Simonft> ﻿kylel: :P
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, out of range.
<IndyGunFreak> ok, run the dpkg command again
<xen_> Scientus cool thanks man ill try when my mate comes back online
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: i mean, reboot into safe mode again
<richard> bazhang: the aironet, yes.  and not working at all now - was working yesterday and i don't think(!) I changed anything
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: what nvidia device do you have?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  he's running  nvidia-config adn settings, he should try to adjust the horiz sync from there
<bazhang> rectec794613: you should try brasero gnomebaker or (if you want kde stuff) k3b for that
<Master_Z> back
<robertanderson> Hello.  I've got a hardy server install going, and want to add the gnome desktop.  Problem is, I don't have internet access.  Can I do this from cd?
<Master_Z> Pelo: how do I get back to the desktop again?
<bazhang> richard: was there an update/upgrade since now and then?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: problem is, when he tries to do that before nvidia driver is enabled, ... it says it can't because the driver isn't enabled.. but when he restarst, it shows him out of range
<Master_Z> the command I mean
<Scientus> xen_ if you cant ge tthat to work its most likely his comp or a networking problem
<richard> bazhang: it shows up in "Hardware Information", but not in "Network"
<musikgoat> now that there is no advanced desktop effects selection in appearances,   if I turn off desktop effects,  my customized settings are now lost.   Once I re-enable the extra, I loose the cube and it defaults back to the wall.   Is there a fix for this?
<Simonft> ﻿robertanderson: you have a server going without internet access?
<Pelo> robertanderson, probably  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do it
<Carbonflux> forgive me if this has already been asked, but are the ubuntu repo's slow today ? ( I have tested my bandwidth, I am fairly sure something is up )
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, checking.
<xen_> Scientus, another friend of mine told me that i may have to forward ports on my router and my friends router
<musikgoat> Carbonflux: you could change repo's to a mirror
<robertanderson> I'm doing it for class.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop doesn't work.
<richard> bazhang: hm. I definitely powercycled but i didn't update *just before* the power cycle, but possibly a day or two before
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  nvidia-settings is cli no ?
<ubutom> Carbonflux, having some speed issues here too
<suweid> Again: How do I control bass? (it's not in alsamixer)
<Master_Z> Pelo: whats the command to get to desktop?
<rectec794613> nah, bazhang, It's not that, It wont detect it anywhere
<robertanderson> We're networking a windows and linux server, and then a windows and linux client.
<musikgoat> Carbonflux: I use mirror.cs.umn.edu and its always quick
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: not that i know, it might run in cli, but i don't think so.. i thought it wsa a gui program
<Pelo> Master_Z, from where ?
<Carbonflux> ubuntulog, good in a way, I mean, i am glad its not just me :)
<Master_Z> Pelo: the general one, I think you said /home or something
<Scientus> xen_ yes if its accross the internet you have to forward port 5800,
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, NVIDIA MCP61S
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok
<tmus> can anybody point me in the right direction to configure debconf to stop nagging me agout configurations when I install stuff?
<Carbonflux> musikgoat, so its the same list as the one for downloading ? good idea thank you :)
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, I think that the monitor might still be driven by xorg.conf,  just keep him in recovery /cli a and have him adjust the horzsync  line from there
<twistage> Is the Mac-like starterbar out of development? All the posts i find on it are ancient
<Scientus> xen_ also try using <hisexternalip(that he has forwarded if he has a router)>:5900 is a web browser
<Lardarse> question: can anyone explain to me what's on the ubuntu DVD
<Simonft> ﻿robertanderson: I don't think you can do it without internet. You could download the file and move it to the other computer though
<Pelo> Master_Z, I never did     cd /Desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: in xorg, or in nvidia-settings?..
<robertanderson> Whenever I try to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it says it couldn't find the package.  I have the disk as my repository.
<musikgoat> Carbonflux: you can choose from many choices in System -> Software Sources
<Lardarse> and why the hell did i put a question: there
<amenado> tmus curious what does deconf bothers you with what?
<bazhang> richard is it wlan0? what does sudo ifup wlan0 do
<Scientus> xen_ cause tightvnc has a web-server version
<Lardarse> this sin't #ubuntu-classroom-chat :-/
<robertanderson> If I install from the desktop cd could I then add the server stuff from the server cd?
<xen_> Scientus ah ok, thanks
<Master_Z> Pelo: oh. okay I rebooted and now I need to reach that folder again. Whats the command?
<fluidd> kind of silly question.. but with screenlets, every time i "Show Desktop" - my screenlets disappear.. any tip on how to avoid this?
<richard> bazhang: "Ignoring unknown intrface wlan0=wlan0"
<Paddy_EIRE> Lardarse: whats up?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, in xorg.conf     devide MONITOR ,  Horizsync   38-59 or someitng,  make him do it so it matches the label on the back of the monitor
<bazhang> rectec794613: so the system software cannot recognize your cd drive at all? is an external?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, @ root prompt.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: hmm, never had to do that before
<noiesmo> robertanderson: yes
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: did you see what pelo said above
<robertanderson> dang
<tmus> amenado, asks me "which type of server are you installing" type of questions on installation of certain packages
<robertanderson> ok, thanks so much
<Pelo> Master_Z, open a terminal,   type cd and drag the folder over
<bazhang> richard ifconfig does not show it?
<robertanderson> peace
<richard> bazhang: ifconfig -a doesn't list the wireless card
<QWart> how do i fix the hal.dll problem when trying to boot into windows? any help would be appreciated!
<Lardarse> Paddy_EIRE: i'm trying to decide if it will be quicker for me to juct grab the DVD, or grab all of the cds that i'm likely to need
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: you're at the root prompt now, right?
<rectec794613> I already know how to fix it, temporarily: Install a fresh ubuntu on a different partition. The downside is that if u remove the iPod or eject the cd, It wont sense it again.
<Master_Z> pelo: I ran ./wlan0up and its giving me the same erorr
<RabidWeezle> !wpc54g
<ubottu> Factoid wpc54g not found
<amenado> tmus so you dont want to get prompted?
<Carbonflux> musikgoat, thanks :)
<bazhang> richard: that is very odd especially since it was working just earlier
<RabidWeezle> !linksys
<ubottu> Factoid linksys not found
<musikgoat> Lardarse: do you have network connectivity at the machine you are installing?
<RabidWeezle> erg
<Paddy_EIRE> Lardarse: well there is no official dvd iso.. so I would buy the latest hardy release with the repos all on dvds if you have lack of a decent net connection
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, that's why he's getting out of range,   the setting being sent it too low for the refresh rate the monitor needs for that resolution
<richard> bazhang: actually, lspci doesn't list it either (if it should?)
<Lardarse> musikgoat: not immediately, no
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: you there.
<rectec794613> bazhang, what do u mean, r u asking me if the cd drive is inside the computer or?
<bazhang> richard: what about lsusb
<tmus> amenado, nope - i just want the bloody thing installed, I can deal with configuration later
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i think i understand now.
<Lardarse> Paddy_EIRE: no official dvd iso?
<IndyGunFreak> so we just use cli to edit his xorg.. then set things right when he gets to the GUI.
<amirman84> whats the keyboard shortcut to enter into text mode? i tried running "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal" but it says something is using it. i hope i didn't break nautilus.
<Paddy_EIRE> Lardarse: nope
<Lardarse> i thought there was
<bazhang> rectec794613: right; external or internal optical drive
<Pelo> Master_Z, google the error or search for it in www.ubuntuforums.org ,   I have no idea what you are doing atm,  I've never setup a wifi
<RabidWeezle> anyone know a setup page for the linksys wp54g for ubuntu server? I basically need the deb for the driver :/
<Paddy_EIRE> Lardarse: never has been
<richard> bazhang: but it *does* appear in System->Preferences->Hardware Information
<rectec794613> internal.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: you there?
<bazhang> amirman84: try closing add/remove or other
<Pelo> jlc if the files is empty you are in the wrong files you typed the name wrong,   ctrl x to exit ,     sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     that is X  one one , not X L L ,    and  linux is case sensitive
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: are you here?
<jlc> pelo, yup, didn't cap.
<steven2> splitty?
<richard> bazhang: wow - that's odd.  I unplugged/replugged it back in and now i see *two* wireless interfaces (wifi0 and eth1) - is that normal?
<steven2> or is it my client messing up
<jlc> pelo, got it now.
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, do you have that file open now?
<kelvin911> how to change the font in terminal?
<Master_Z> Pelo: I dont think those would help me. They're even more complicated :(
<jlc> pelo, yup
<Lardarse> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Lardarse> ehh... that wasn't what i wanted
<ubutom> nah, something happened
<musikgoat> ﻿anyone that customizes their desktop effects?    ﻿now that there is no advanced desktop effects selection in appearances,   if I turn off desktop effects,  my customized settings are now lost.   Once I re-enable the extra, I loose the cube and it defaults back to the wall.   Is there a fix for this?
<Pelo> kelvin911, check in menu > edit > cuirrent profile
<deni> ,kl
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: use the down arrow key to go to "Section "Monitor"
<FastZ> theyre back!
<bazhang> richard: this is a pcmcia card? sometimes can be risky hotplugging those or was this a restart situation
<ubutom> wow, theyre back :-)
<Pelo> musikgoat, ask in #compiz
<ubutom> we were just 76 people just a sec ago, hehe
<deni> g
<jlc> pelo, section monitor has only one line, Identifier "configure Monitor"
<david_-_-_> A|ysum: what distro u using?
<Simonft> was sombody saying they had trouble with wireless?
<deni> #jakarta
<richard> bazhang: yes, pcmcia.  I'm back online now though, after a hotplug - didn't work immediately after reboot a couple of times though
<switchcat> man.. that's crazy.. only 200 files to fetch.. and it's telling me 1-2 days to complete. :P
<Pelo> jlc,  not stection monitor ,  device monitor, further up , about halfway down the file
<tinin> does epiphany use webkit yet?
<richard> Simonft: i am, but so was someone else
<Pelo> jlc, look for a line that says   ;horizsync
<Simonft> ﻿ richard: connecting to wireless?
<Carbonflux> musikgoat, thanks again, that fixed the problem perfectly :)
<Paddy_EIRE> wow.. painkillers plus sleepers are a nasty combo
<J-a-K-e> hi does anyone know how to setup a subwoofer crossover through pulseaudio ?
<richard> Simonft: not seeing the card after a reboot, but seeing it after a hotplug
<musikgoat> Carbonflux: cool
 * Paddy_EIRE takes a qick break
<amirman84> so does anybody know what's going on when i try to run "sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal" and it tells me it cant get a lock or something?
<Simonft> !hotplug
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, are you trying to do yourself in ?
<ubottu> Factoid hotplug not found
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: :S
<david_-_-_> A|ysum: what distro are you using gutsy  or hardy? or?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: now thats weird, i don't have a "Device" monitor
<skrag> newb question: what is the diffrence between ./ and sh when running stuff??
<Dr_willis> !fixapt | amirman84
<ubottu> Factoid fixapt not found
<Simonft> ﻿richard: what is a hotplug? and does this mean it is fixed?
<amirman84> bhazang: sorry i just saw your answer
<suweid> For some reason my audio skips (no matter player or what I play). It feels like the processor isn't dedicated to the sound driver... wth
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: brb
<bazhang> amirman84: ;]
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is that apt is locked factoid. for  amirman84 ..
<richard> Simonft: unplug then replug while the power's on.  It's "fixed" meaning working now, but it stops working after a reboot
<bazhang> aptfix
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, let me double check
<bazhang> !aptfix | amirman84
<ubottu> amirman84: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i only have section monitor
<richard> Simonft: so annoying, but functional
<Simonft> ﻿ richard: ok, im not having trouble, but if your card is a broadcom, I can help
<jlc> pelo, under section device, there is no monitor.
<richard> bazhang: thanks - I'll go fiddle with it some more
<Carbonflux> it makes sense the main repo's are bogged down heh, 8.04 has got a ton of press
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, my msitake ,  section monitor
<richard> Simonft: i'm good for now thanks, i'll go figure out how to repro
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know of a cpu temp monitor program for ubuntu?
<amirman84> Dr. willis: i think i know what's going on now, i had add/remove downloading stuff on another desktop so i wasnt even thinking about it :)
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  so i had it backwards. :)  lol.
<Simonft> ﻿richard: ok
<Pelo> jlc, just above the scection  screen bit
<kelvin911> why the font are so thick and fuzzy
<Dr_willis> amirman84,  thats the problem then. :)
<amirman84> thanks though dr_willis
<Pelo> jlc, below section device
<Zoris> my sound suddenly stopped working today, I refer you to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4848477
<Carbonflux> eatatjoes2, if you have sensors installed there are several options, gkrellm for example will it, the core piece is the imsensors part tho
<kelvin911> is there a way to change all the font in hardy the way it should be in gutsy?
<Pelo> !sound | Zoris
<ubottu> Zoris: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Carbonflux> eatatjoes2, once that is installed you can even monitor temps from the command line
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: what if he added a range there, like "Horizsync 30-96"
<Pelo> kelvin911,  menu < system> prefs< apperance > fonts
<kelvin911> Pelo: that only changes some app
<rectec794613> hellooooo?
<kelvin911> Pelo: some apps font still look ugly
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, he should realy check his monitor specks,  going too hight is just as bad
<amirman84> hi rectec794613
<Zoris> I have already, ubotu
<amirman84> hahaha
<kelvin911> Pelo: the monospace, sans fonts are different from the one in gutsy
<Simonft> ﻿Zoris: lol, it's a bot
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: yeah, but he says the specs aren't on the monitor
<A|ysum> david_-_-_: Im using Gutsy
<amirman84> what's up ubotu, long time no see, how are the kids ?????/
<Carbonflux> eatatjoes2, there is also a hdtemp program in the repo's that will use SMART to report the temps of your hard drives
<rectec794613> ok my computer froze up r we still solving my problem?
<Pelo> kelvin911, got a lcd monitor ?   in that same font sceen  select   subpixel hinting
<kelvin911> Pelo: i already did that
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, google then,   maker website
<eatatjoes2> Carbonflux:  what is the name of that one?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: yeah, i think thats what he'll have to do.
<amirman84> zoris: don't worry, i thought a bot was being a jerk to me last night and i called him out for it only to realize it was a bot LOL
<A|ysum> david_-_-_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4848551&postcount=46 :)
<Zoris> Ah, alright
<jlc> pelo, pelo, in order, I have section: "inputdevice", inputdevice", Device", "Monitor", "Screen", ServerLayout", "Module".
<kelvin911> Pelo: in fact i didnt change anything setting at all, the setting is the same as the one i had in gutsy
<david_-_-_> A|ysum: look at this and check them out http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+how+to+enable+a+crontab+for+X+user+in+gutsy&btnG=Search
<Pelo> kelvin911, if you are running    kde apps in gnome or vice versa that might be the cause
<kelvin911> i suspect the font files are changed
<docmur> Hello
<che> when i want remove some package in synaptic package it had 2 choice: 1 is like remove, 2nd is completely remove what is the difference
<docmur> First lilo config
<Pelo> jlc,  in monitor
<docmur> and I have two distros
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: the monitor section is the issue
<docmur> ubuntu /dev/hda1 and CLFS /dev/hda3
<docmur> the /dev/hda1 is a boot partition
<Simonft> docmur: don't use enter as punctuation
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/m6b19e7eb
<hp> i can't authentiate my wireless network. does anyone know how to fix this?
<Pelo> !enter | docmur
<ubottu> docmur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<david_-_-_> A|ysum: join me in room #wwed if you like
<docmur> thats the config
<Pelo> !wifi > docmur check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<kelvin911> Pelo: how to change the font of overall all app?
<tmus> amenado, a lot of lines just scrolled over mu screen and out of the scroll-back buffer, so in case you sent me something good, it just went out of reach :-/
<amirman84> zoris: ubotu is a factoid bot, he gives you info on certain keywords, if you want links to more info about something or some quick info just type an exclamation point followed by a keyword
<kelvin911> is it xorg.conf?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, out of range.pelo, as previously stated, under "Monitor" there is only one line, Identifier "Configure Monitor"
<docmur> ???I didn't have a wifi question
<Simonft> Why are there 3 flood bots?
<Pelo> kelvin911, in the font tab of the apperance dialog, that's the only place I know
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: we know that, we need the specss on your monitor, try googling the make/model
<ghabit> Hello. Help me please. I stucked with network routing. It is very important here because of very big price of internet.
<kitche> Simonft: becaause there are
<Simonft> lol
<deni> gh
<sounddudec> how can i tell if im running 32 or 64 bit ubuntu
<kelvin911> Pelo: that only changes certain apps only
<jlc> pelo, ok, working it.
<Simonft> ﻿ ghabit: do you have a question?
<kelvin911> anyone knows how to change all font??
<jumpkick> can someone change the topic to say that AMD64 Hardy Kernel has no sound drivers?
<Pelo> jlc, ok  add this line   	HorizSync	28-64  after identifier and before  end section
<fde> sounddudec: what does uname -m say?
<Pelo> kelvin911, check in the forum
<kelvin911> Pelo: what forum?
<Pelo> kelvin911, www.ubuntuforums.org
<sounddudec> i686. so thats 32bit correct?
<ghabit> Simonft: I need someone who good at routing for privatemsg cuz it will be difficult to explain all here.
<fde> sounddudec: yup
<Pelo> sounddudec, yes
<amirman84> zoris, here's an example
<amirman84> !fun
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sounddudec> is there any benifit to running 64bit? im on an intel quadcore
<Dr_willis> sounddudec,  proberly not much unless you have  4+GB of ram.
<LGKeiz> Theres over 1300 people here, and hardly anyone talks.
<jlc> pelo, how do I save?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: i think so..
<sounddudec> i actually do have 4gb
<fde> sounddudec: On a desktop system, until dpkg/apt supports multilib better, it's recommended to just stick to 32bit
<bazhang> LGKeiz: not that kind of irc channel
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: have you entered your monitor specs?
<Pelo> jlc,    crtl + x ,   y  and enter
<Darknezz_> is there a way to drag and select files you want in a folder?
<Pelo> later
<LGKeiz> bazhang; I know but still XP
<amirman84> sounddudeec: it depends, there are a lot of drivers and apps you cant get for 64bit but if you can get the stuff you want it'll run smoother and faster
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: yes, you drag and select
<fde> Darknezz_: Yes, same as you've always done it...
<david_-_-_> a|K|a-Lap: alt +f2 then type update-manager -c -d
<jlc> pelo, I entered what you told me, 28-64, di I need to find mine exactly?
<bazhang> LGKeiz: many are idling (ie not watching)
<IndyGunFreak> LGKeiz: hardly anyone talks?.. are you blind
<sounddudec> ty fde Dr_willis and pelo
<LGKeiz> It amazes me that there is 1370+ living people in here, and only 5 talks :P
<amirman84> !x64
<ubottu> Factoid x64 not found
<docmur> Fine I fixed my question
<LGKeiz> ..and I know what idling me
<docmur> Hello First lilo config and I have two distros ubuntu /dev/hda1 and CLFS /dev/hda3 the /dev/hda1 is a boot partition http://pastebin.com/m6b19e7eb thats the config.  Do I have it right.
<IndyGunFreak> there's robably 30-40 active
<amirman84> !64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<LGKeiz> means *
<grte> irc is 95% idling.
<Darknezz_> Simonft: when i start to drag it thinks im going to copy the file or move it
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: sart just off the file
<LGKeiz> I wonder
<musikgoat> Compared to alot of the channels I've visited, this one is pretty noisy
<\home\lgkeiz\des> aww
<\home\lgkeiz\des> ._.
<grte> This channel is stupid without proper filters.
 * switchcat hands musikgoat earplugs
<suweid> This is crazy. HH upgrade broke sound on my main as well.
<grte> If every user were active, it would be unusable.
<suweid> It skips.
<Darknezz_> Simonft: what do you mean?
<musikgoat> thanks switchcat, i wasn't complainin'
<bazhang> suweid: is it set to autodetect; perhaps try alsa
<IndyGunFreak> grte: lol, i use no filters
<musikgoat> :-)
<amirman84> grte: it's busy like a bazaar
<eatatjoes2> if you install something from synaptic package manager how do u know where it is installed/how to open it?
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: start dragging next to the file
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jlc> pelo, do I enter what you told me or only specs on my monitor, because I entered exactly what you told me.
<grte> You should filter out joins parts and quits
<amirman84> grte: but peace can be found in the chapel
<grte> Makes it much more readable.
<Wyzard> amirman84: cathedral, you  mean
<suweid> bazhang: It's alsa, on both machines. Sounds skips asif processor isn't thinking abou it. (sound interrupts should be prioritiezed)
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: he left
<amirman84> wyzard: yeah cathedral , silly me
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, you takin over?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: i'm not sure what the problem is... is your monitor pretty old?
<amirman84> grte: if i filtered those out i would be talking to people who've left the room
<grte> How often do you really read joins and parts messages?
<eboyjr> Should I install Swfdec player, Adobe Flash Player, or Gnash SWF Player for Firefox?
<grte> I bet you accidentally end up talking to people who have left as it is.
<Simonft> don't make me offtopic
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, 16 months.
<bazhang> eboyjr: for youtube the adobe
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: hmm,
<eboyjr> bazhang, How did you know I was on YouTube?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, what did you enter in xorg.conf..
<eboyjr> lol
<fde> eboyjr: Unfortunately the open source alternatives aren't really ready yet, so Adobe is still the only real choice for now.
<amenado> tmus  priority=low   on grub prompt will not prompt you for anything else, everything debconf do will be automatic
<eboyjr> fde, Okay,.. Thanks
<fde> eboyjr: He didn't, that's just the main reason for Flash these days  :P
<amirman84> grte: no, when i dont get a response for a while i look at the part messages to see if they left, but you're right i could probably filter out joins
<itrebal> is there a way to downgrade from HH ro GG?
<Darknezz_> Simonft: well it works for icons but i usualy sort everything my list
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, I entered exactly what pelo said, "28-64", however, am researching monitor info right now.
<bazhang> itrebal: a full reinstall
<fde> YouTube can actually work if you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but it's laggy
<RabidWeezle> where does synaptic download deb's to when you set it to "download only"?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok, well you need to enter more than that, but ok
<eboyjr> fde, haha i know.. thats funny
<eboyjr> You made me lol !!
<itrebal> bazhang: can't edit sources and do some magic there?
<kelvin911> how to fix the font too thick problem?
<Wyzard> RabidWeezle: /var/cache/apt/archives probably
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: then use shift
<Dr_willis> grte,  i normally mouse over their nick (in xchat) if they are still here. their nick will get a 'underline/be treated as a link' :)
<patrickev> hi, i just installed ubuntu 8.04, and then had problems with windows (dual boot) so i had to reinstall windows, but now i cannot see grub or anything, yet when i use the ubuntu install cd, i can see the ubuntu partition, in the 'places' folder but not when i try to use the partition manager to install it again...what can i do
<tmus> amenado, does it have to be as a kernel command-line thing? seems wrong (for anything but the initial installation)
<bazhang> itrebal: if you are a guru perhaps
<fde> eboyjr: There's no way anyone would care about getting ads working  :)
<Wyzard> RabidWeezle: That's where it always downloads them to, even when you don't check that box
<bazhang> !grub | patrickev
<ubottu> patrickev: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> tmus read the grub manual, it has more details
<patrickev> thank you bazhang!
<pajamian> !fixgrub | patrickev
<pajamian> !grubfix | patrickev
<ubottu> Factoid grubfix not found
<tmus> amenado, i don't wanna tweak grub, but debconf
<Simonft> ﻿patrickev: fail
<pajamian> heh, I knew it was one of those
<tripps> slightly off topic not sure - how do I determine the direct link to a shoutcast stream? The tune in link is a redirect link which many programs don't like
<luinfana> hey guys, I'm having a nightmare trying to get a Realtek 8139C+ ethernet card to work with Ubuntu...works fine in Windows. Tried all the usual stuff, and some stuff I found on the forums about turning off acpi in grub, etc etc. Nothing works...it just can't get an IP from my network. Any ideas? I'm desperate at this point.
<amenado> tmus-> to get debconf going you need to get through grub, grub is your initial initial interface to the installation
<Dr_willis> tripps,  right click o it, saveit to a text file. look at the text file.
<tripps> Dr_willis, ah - good idea ;)
<Simonft> luinfana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10124 does this help?
<Behfar> hi, can someone help me , i am new to Ubuntu and trying to get it installed on a new Dell Latittude XT Tablet PC, i don't know much about linux based systems
<Zoris> again, if anyone thinks they have an idea about what my sound problem is could you help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4848477
<bazhang> luinfana: here is a thought--make sure windows does not shutdown that card when you exit windows (read about this on the forums a while back)
<Darknezz_> Simonft: the only thing is i have about 200 files and i need to copy half of them. i have them sorted by date and i need to copy the new files. it will take about a hour to copy one by one. (i knew about shift/ctrl but it dident help :S)
<kneeki> Well, that's a bummer. after doing the Ubuntu updates to go from 8.04 beta to release, I've lost all my screen resolutions other than 640x480 and 320x240
<kneeki> Any ideas how I get 1440x900 back? :)
<amenado> Behfar-> did you even attempt the simple step of inserting the liveCd and see if it works?
<tmus> amenado, grub is my boot-loader, there is no sane reason why I would configure something like debconf for my running installation by adding command-line parameters to grub. There just has to be another way
<Darknezz_> Simonft: or select
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: why did shift not help?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, sorry, What I actually typed was HoriaSync 28-64"
<Darknezz_> nope
<musikgoat> So, ﻿anyone that customizes their desktop effects?    ﻿In Hardy, now that there is no advanced desktop effects selection in appearances,   if I turn off desktop effects,  my customized settings are now lost.   Once I re-enable the extra, I loose the cube and it defaults back to the wall.   Any one else have this problem?
<Darknezz_> Simonft: nope its the same as CTRL
<luinfana> Simonft: doesn't the Network manager do the same thing?
<bazhang> kneeki: sudo displayconfig-gtk does not work?
<Dr_willis> luinfana,  if thats  a wired network card (sounds like one ive had befor) i recall there being 2 modules for the things ages ago. Its possible you need the other one to work. and will have to blacklist whatver one its trying to use.
<luinfana> bazhang: what does that mean?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, HorizSync 28-64
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: ok... did you save it?
<silentlamb> i need to know ther is a geek in here to solve my problems
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: works fine for me
<silentlamb> please
<amenado> tmus-> you seemed to be more advanced than most of us here, and you dont like to take my advise, so am not sure what to tell you
<bazhang> luinfana: sadly you have to enter windows and set it there
<ibleed> luinfana, if what bazhang is saying applies to you the setting you'd want to tweak for it to work in ubuntu woudl be somewhere in windows device manager.  thats all i know.  if it applies.
<kneeki> bazhang: one moment, I'll find out
<jlc> have done nothing yet, still sitting on the screen, u want me to save and exit?
<luinfana> Dr_willis: yes, tried this as well, rmmoding 8139cp, and then 8139too, and then using modprobe to select
<silentlamb> i have a windows 98 pwl file
<bazhang> silentlamb: best ask and find out
<hartr> Hi - I am new to Ubuntu and having some problems with WPA on my wireless network (wireless works ok with no protection). Can anyone help?
<Simonft> luinfana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607953 loik there
<eatatjoes2> how do you access computertemp once you have used the synaptec package manager to install it?
<silentlamb> how do i decrypt with linux or windows please
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: yeah, you can try, but i wish we had specific numbers for your model to put there.. what make/model is your monitor
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, still sitting on screen, u want me to save, exit, reboot?
<silentlamb> anybody
<kneeki> bazhang: it brings up the config window, but 1440x900 is not in the list. Just the two very classic resolutions
<silentlamb> i have a windows 98 pwl file
<amenado> silentlamb-> decrypt which?
<silentlamb> how do i decrypt with linux or windows please
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, still looking.  X2gen MG19R.
<Simonft> ﻿silentlamb: deccrypt what?
<silentlamb> the pwl file
<silentlamb> .pwl
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 hartr here is the complete command line howto for that
<ToddEDM> hey guys... i still have the problem of my screen coming up with black and white flashing horizontal lines when i leave the PC and come back and try to get the monitor back on.... ANYONE, please do you know what could be the problem?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, once I find all the info, what lines go into the file?
<Master_Z> guys quick question
<silentlamb> it was used in 9.x, 98 and 95
<tarkus> how can i check how much battery i have left? (im not using gnome)
<Master_Z> what graphical theme does Hardy Heron use?
<silentlamb> got any idea
<amirman84> kneeki: i know about your problem, i had a similar one the other day and i fixed it
<fde> Master_Z: Human again...
<bazhang> ##windows could possibly help with a windows 98 problem silentlamb
<Darknezz_> Simonft: so all you do is press and hold shift and click and drag?
<ToddEDM> tarkus:  why not tell us what your using instead of what your not using
<Simonft> silentlamb:http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/decrypt-pwl.html
<kneeki> amirman84: Good to hear! How do I go about doing the same thing?
<tarkus> ToddEDM: im using dwm
<soulc> yo
<fde> Master_Z: It comes with a clearlooks and murrine alternative that matches too...
<Mrleb> hi
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: probably the horizsync, and the vertrefresh
<Master_Z> fde: no I mean what style does it use, as in metacity, beryl, etc
<fde> Master_Z: The knew theme was put back to Intrepid as it wasn't ready.
<fde> Master_Z: It's Clearlooks in orange.
<silentlamb> i tried opening it in windows and it didnt work
<soulc> my ibm 102 keyborad's number pad doesn't work in the new ubuntu
<fde> Master_Z: Clearlooks-cairo
<tmus> amenado, i'm not telling you off in any way and i sincerely appreciate you trying to help me out here... I am fairly new to ubuntu, but not to linux in general and I just can't imagine that debconf can only be configured through grub. I see that it has a debconf.conf file, perhaps i can put the right "magic" in there... thanks again!
<silentlamb> thanx let me check the sit eout
<swansk> I have a 181mb avi, how do I make it smaller?
<Mrleb> can somebody give me a hand?
<Master_Z> fde: no...I mean what STYLE does it use
<Simonft> ﻿Darknezz_: no, click on one end of what you want, let go, go to the other end, and hold shift and click
<Master_Z> I dont know how to explain it
<fde> Master_Z: That is the style  :/
<luinfana> Simonft: looks similar to my problem, but it doesn't look like there's a solution there
<Simonft> ﻿Mrleb: ask a question
 * IndyGunFreak claps for Mrleb 
<Starnestommy> Master_Z: metacity, beryl, and compiz-fusion are window managers, not themes
<tarkus> ToddEDM: that doesnt matter thoug
<amirman84> kneeki: it involved editing the xorg.conf file to force it to recognize your driver and your resolution etc. , i am a total noob so i couldn't walk you through it with any assurance that i wouldnt mess it up more, but i know that if you go to #compiz and describe your problem to them someone there will be very able to help you
<bazhang> silentlamb: no, what I mean is that ubuntu support channel is likely not the place for that question--> best ask in ##windows thanks
<Master_Z> okay say I wanna change my theme for Hardy
<Master_Z> which one would I download?
 * Mrleb is not amused... or actually is
<tarkus> ToddEDM: i could be using fluxbox or xmonad.. would be the same..
 * swansk can't upload body parts
<kelvin911> i look all over the internet and the font problem still not fix, the font are too ugly and thick
 * DarkLordVenom claps for Mrleb
<Darknezz_> Simonft: o ok i understand. i look like a retard now HAHA
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: i have to go now.
<kneeki> amirman84: thanks! I'm going to google it first though, to see if anything comes up :)
<silentlamb> been to dat site
<Mrleb> Do I need to uninstall a Wubi installation before installing into a partition from a live cd
<swansk> I need to make an avi smaller....how?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ty for all the help.
<bazhang> Master_Z: any you wish to a folder, then go into the config gui and open that folder and choose the theme
<Simonft> luinfana: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/22575 here maybe?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: no prob, do you remember the command to get back to the GUI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22575 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ISAPNP grabbing I/O region reserved for PCI device on 2.6.12  (regression from 2.6.10)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Datalanche> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu hardy, but I am having a lot of trouble with grub. FOr some reason, the hard drives on a PCI controller are mapped before the motherboard's controller. How do I fix this?
<silentlamb> it tool they,ve got ther only work if ur logged into 98, or 9.x
<tarkus> there must be some kind of CLI app for me to view my battery life status..
<silentlamb> i have the files i dont have the os
<wynd> someone please tell me they didn't take the ability to add a directory of songs out of audacious...
<tripps> Dr_willis, did the trick thanks!
<hartr> Can anyone help with a WPA problem?
<bazhang> silentlamb: well this is the wrong place to ask
<evand> Mrleb: no, you'll just have the Ubuntu bootloader (grub) and the Windows bootloader.  To get to your Wubi install you'll then have to select Windows in grub, then Ubuntu in the NT bootloader.
<silentlamb> ok
<Darknezz_> Simonft: thanks btw :)
<silentlamb> yeah battery boy
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, lol, I rebooted and got the same error, I'll use escape from the grub.
<suweid> Okay, another thing HH upgrade did was uninstall xmms leaving a nice bug behind - if I try to install it from synaptic it said that the following dependencies aren't met - showing an empty list. :/
<silentlamb> type , apm
<tarkus> ToddEDM: any ideas?
<silentlamb> CLI
<silentlamb> AND U'LL GET UR REPLY
<Simonft> Darknezz_: sure, I love easy ones
<Master_Z> if I download a GDM theme, will it work on my Hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: right, you're gonna have to find out the specifics on that monitor, then do a little surgery on xorg
<hartr> So where do I ask?
<silentlamb> dat if ur battery support apm
<Starnestommy> hartr: here
<Mrleb> I'm already running Linux, i WANT to partition
<bazhang> hartr: did you see the link I gave you
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: run this from recoverymode, it will at least get you back to a GUI...  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mrleb> updates aren't working and it won't install anything
<jimn> hi i was just disconnected, can i have the link for fixing grub after windows install?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ty.
<hartr> No -sorry - must have whisked past...
<IndyGunFreak> jlc: np, good luck
<Simonft> !grub | jimn
<ToddEDM> tarkus:  no idea
<ubottu> jimn: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<uChuL> hia
<jimn> thank you again!
<Grim76> When browsing the network and a vista client is attached to the network I can't see the shares that are on the vista machine.  I can connect to them directly by typing the full path in, but can't browse the shares on the Vista machine.  Anyone happen to run into that before?
<bazhang> suweid: try its successor audacious
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, ty.
<Behfar> amenado, i have the ISO and i boot to it and when i choose INSTALL UBUNTU it just takes me to a CLI prompt with a $ sign, what do i type
<suweid> I'll check it out, bazhang. Thanks. But I'd really prefer xmms with no bells and whistles.
<luinfana> Simonft: that page suggests it's a kernel problem...
<bazhang> suweid: then xmms2
<Simonft> ﻿luinfana: no idea, ask in here again, if that was your problem, give them that link.
<kelvin911> i think i have the same problem as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769445&highlight=hardy+font+problem
<twistage> Why cannot I not obtain the imlib2-dev package? ahh, i need it to compile this and its not available anymore? wtf
<kelvin911> i still cant solve my weird font problem
<amenado> Behfar-> before we get into the install process, you tried the liveCD and familiarized yourself with ubuntu? ie tried the different features?
<suweid> I've tried installing xmms2 once, and it didn't work... maybe time for another go
<bazhang> twistage: not in packages.ubuntu.com ?
<saint-takeshi> how do you check which version of xorg you're using?
<Behfar> amenado, i have the LIVECD i think... i got the download from the website, and i boot to it and it asks what i want to do and i say INSTALL UBUNTU and it just takes me to a prompt that says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<bazhang> saint-takeshi: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<Mrleb> So can I just get a yes or no answer here: is it necessary to delete Wubi's install of Linux before doing a partitioned install from a live cd ?
<saint-takeshi> bazhang: xubuntu 8.0.4
<bazhang> Mrleb: you dont want it anymore? why not delete it
<suweid> bazhang: I quite like audacious, thanks. :)
<Mrleb> I want to have a partitioned install instead of this buggy one by Wubi
<kelvin911> here is the comparison of the font in gutsy and hardy, the top if hardy, the bottom is gutsy http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/5319/badfontshk1.png
<jimn> when i run "setup (hd0,5) i get the error running 'embed /boot/grub/e2fgs_stage1_5 (hd0.5)...failed not fatal
<DarkLordVenom> saint-takeshi: Xorg -version
<amenado> Behfar-> can you check which one you downloaded? the first menu kind of give you a clue, look around it?
<bazhang> Mrleb: you can move that a lvm
<Mrleb> lvm?
<jimn> then running install/boot/grub/stage 1 (hd0,5) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst ...failed
<luinfana> OK, looks like I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/22575. This is the biggest headache I've ever had with Ubuntu.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 22575 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ISAPNP grabbing I/O region reserved for PCI device on 2.6.12  (regression from 2.6.10)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bazhang> !wubi | Mrleb please read these links carefully
<ubottu> Mrleb please read these links carefully: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: is it *just* opera?
<saint-takeshi> xorg version 2:1.4.1 ....is that the latest one?
<billy12>  does ne one have steam installed and can see if my CS server is working, i think its broke?
<eboyjr> hasta con taco !
<Behfar> AMENADO - ubunto 8.04 build 20080423
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: no
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: also the terminal
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: i think all non gnome app has the same problem
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: have you checked your systemwide font aliasing?  that's what it looks like to me.
<Behfar> AMENADO, my choices are "try ubuntu without change on comp, install ubuntu, check cd for defects, test mem, boot from hd"
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's qt apps...  do you have kde installed?
<amenado> Behfar-> I would try the try ubuntu..  thats way if you like it, you can proceed with install, and if not,..oh welll..
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: after i upgrade to hardy i have the problem and i change the font in appearance from sans to dejavu sans, but this only fixes some apps
<pure`eigenVector> anyone know why my keyboard's keypad stopped working after upgrade from gutsy to hardy (amd64 system)
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: where is systemwide font aliasing?
<bazhang> LEDOhm: dont do that please
<Behfar> AMENADO, that doesn't work either though, when i try to launch it just stops
<ingo__> hallo all! problem: hardy heron uses a new  xorg.conf afaik - i can't configure the video-device for a macbook core duo - who can help?!?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: i think i'm homing in on the issue - it's kde
<Daisuke_Ido> 's font aliasing
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Laptop: but in gutsy it is fine
<luinfana> bazhang: do you know specifically where you read on the forums about Windows "shutting down" this card? From my experience only recent Debian-based distributions have trouble with the card.
<Scunizi> anyone else having issues with audacity not being able to choose the input device? how did you fix it?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Laptop: so what can i do?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: do you have kde installed?
<pure`eigenVector> the keypad digits are working as movement keys for my cursor and not as key entry :/
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: no
<Daisuke_Ido> did you before?
<amenado> Behfar-> perhaps you can choose check cd rom for defects, maybe your burn was not good enuff..
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: i think hardy mess up the default font
<J-a-K-e> does anyone know how to set the subwoofer frequency in pulseaudio?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: like monospace and sans
<jimn> when i run "setup (hd0,5) i get the error running 'embed /boot/grub/e2fgs_stage1_5 (hd0.5)...failed not fatal
<bazhang> luinfana: forgot the link-->have you checked in the windows config and made sure it does not?
<jimn> then running install/boot/grub/stage 1 (hd0,5) /boot/grub/stage2 p /boot/grub/menu.lst ...failed
<Daisuke_Ido> if you changed the font, it's not the default anymore.
<jimn> any ideas?
<Tazbobu> Just upgraded to HH.. pulling my hair out trying to get NVIDIA driver to work... I enable the restricted driver, and it says it has to reset.  When it goes to reset it looks like it is in the right resolution but as soon as ubuntu comes back up it goes back to either 640x480 or 800x600 and no other mode is available
<amirman84> scunizi, you may not have a fully configured audio driver installed, i know i don't, i still get sound and everything but i dont think i can choose my inputs or anything advanced like that until i install one
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: all fonts are like 2 times thicker
<phantom784> hi.  i'm getting an error when playing wma files in mplayer.  they play fine in totem, so i dunno what's wrong.  i have w32codes installed, so i dunno.  any ideas?
<amenado> Behfar-> and if it did tell you it did not check out okay, then reburn it at slowest speed you can, like 1x
<luinfana> bazhang: I've never even heard of something like that...you said like in Device Manager? I've got that open now.
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: ah, system > preferences > appearance > fonts
<Master_Z> if I download a GDM theme, will it work on Hardy Heron?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Laptop: i already change that
<jerbear> i just noticed something, but i'm not sure if it's new to hardy. gnome is not run through gnome-session. everything seems fine, but there's no gnome-session process
<amirman84> master_Z: yeah
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Laptop: i switch all sans font to dejavu sans
<Daisuke_Ido> turn on subpixel hinting, and go to advanced, and toy with the different hinting things?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Laptop: it is turn on
<hartr> My Wlan problem is that network manager configures it fine unencrypted, but can't seem to do WPA. It's a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and researching suggests that WPA might not work. I am trying to confirm this (or otherwise).
<Master_Z> k thanks amirman
<eatatjoes2> how do you hide joins/quits in xchat?
<Scunizi> amirman84: everything worked with the stable version of audacity (1.2.xx) but the one in gutsy & hardy is the beta.. maybe a pulseaudio issue?  the only recording devices listed in alsa config is "capture".. how bout yours?
<kelvin911> where is advance and hinting things?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: Details, sorry
<Behfar> AMENADO, cd CD ROM CHECK comes up fine........ when i do TRY OUT UBUNTU it comes up and starts loading.. then it gets to RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCRIPTS /etc/rc.local and says OK but it just sits there
<Daisuke_Ido> no hinting makes everything really think
<Daisuke_Ido> thick
<kelvin911> there is no hinting
<bazhang> hartr: that card does wpa/wpa2 just fine--I have the same card with no worries
<grandmaster_> hey, i'm trying to install hardy heron 64bit on my desktop, and the installer is going very, very slow and usually ends up going to busybox...can anyone help?
<Master_Z> amirmaster
<amirman84> scunizi: i'm downloading audacity right now actually so i couldn't tell you
<Master_Z> what about theme manager themes?
<Starnestommy> eatatjoes2: if it's regular xchat, /set irc_conf_mode on or right-click the channel tab and uncheck "show join/part messages"
<Scunizi> amirman84: just beat you.. at least for the stable version.. that's what I just got
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: there's no option for hinting, or it's set to none?
<kelvin911> ic
<pajamian> grandmaster_: have you tried the alternate install CD?
<konda> so has anyone had a chance to use any embedded versions of ubuntu?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: but that doesnt change the app like opera or terminal
<amirman84> master_Z: i'm not sure, i am pretty nooby, but if you want to check out some themes and make installing them really easy get "gnome art manager" from add/remove , it's awesome
<eatatjoes2> Starnestommy,  do you know how to install vmware-server on hardy?
<Master_Z> amirman: through synaptics package manager?
<bazhang> kelvin911: those have their own ways of doing that--not to do with ubuntu
<Starnestommy> eatatjoes2: sorry, I don't
<hartr> bazhang - I am linking to a Dlink 524UP and nothing I do at the laptop end gives me a WPA link.  I have set the dlink to WPA-PSK and no setting in network manager gives me a working link!
<eatatjoes2> does anyone know how to install vmware-server on hardy?
<Behfar> can anyone assist me?  when i boot off newest build of ubuntu i get to RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCIPRTS (/etc/rc.local) [OK] and it just hangs there
<grandmaster_> pajamian, i read about this a lil bit online, but the alternate install didn't seem to do anything for anyone else...i've also looked at changing to raid in bios options but i don't have that setting
<luinfana> bazhang: ahhh, found it...it had a checkbox next to "allow the computer to turn off this device to save power"
<kelvin911> bazhang: but it was fine in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang: kde apps aren't affected, but without kcontrol installed, i think he might be stuck with it
<Tazbobu> Any suggestions to get NVIDIA working on hardy?
<kelvin911> bazhang: after i upgrade everything turns horrible
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: this isn't gutsy
<amirman84> master_Z: i would use the regular add/remove (apt) manager in your menu
<pajamian> grandmaster_: give it a try, it will likely help your particular problem.
<amokk> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> sometimes things do get changed
<bazhang> Daisuke_Ido: you are right I would guess
<pajamian> !alternate | grandmaster_
<ubottu> grandmaster_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<amirman84> master_Z: that's where i got it anyway
<Master_Z> k
<Creationist> Is there a tool available that will make a list of all installed applications (without all the dependencies)?  I'd like to do a clean install of 8.04, but want to have a list of all the packages I need to install afterward to get my system back to where it is right now.
<kelvin911> even the font in terminal are thick and fuzzy
<tgelter> so, I realize I can search for and delete lines in vim, but here's what I want to do and can't quite figure out...: delete all lines that start with a # or whitespace...I tried:    :g/(^#|^' ')/d   but no luck. any vim experts out there?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: i'm having the same issue with amarok, let me try something, and we'll see what can be done
<Daisuke_Ido> because i think it's a kde issue
<bazhang> hartr: does the essid visible?
<Behfar> can anyone assist me?  when i boot off newest build of ubuntu i get to RUNNING LOCAL BOOT SCIPRTS (/etc/rc.local) [OK] and it just hangs there
<matt___> I am having a major brain blackout. What is the thing that updates a domain name and an ip address?
<bazhang> dns matt___?
<phantom784> ﻿matt___: dhclient
<grandmaster_> pajamian, thanks, i'll give it a shot
<matt___> Behfar: you may be having a problem with graphics
<zero__> i have a problem, im tryint to run armyops and i get this message ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hartr> Bazhang - essid is visible even when Dlink in WPA mode.
<amokk> firefox autostarts every time with ubuntu i have no sessions saved
<pure`eigenVector> eatatjoes2: I've installed it in gutsy, but after upgrading it works fine in hardy... have you tried the install guide for gutsy?
<Behfar> matt in googling it i think u are right but idk what to do to troubleshoot
<bazhang> hartr: you can see the card and the ap right?
<matt___> Behfar: nvidia?
<eatatjoes2> pure`eigenVector, i followed one guide with no luck but not sure its the same one as ur referring to
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start window my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<weeman13221> start ubuntu*
<billy12> in screen, it says i have 2 screens 18200.pts-3.p3 and 4575.pts-0.p3, how do i get to them
<amirman84> weeman13221: go to #compiz
<zero__> i have a problem, im tryint to run armyops and i get this message ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hartr> ﻿bazhang - I am currently using the laptop via unencrypted wireless to talk to you!
<matt___> After just installing me an ubuntu server, I realized I could run it as a "dns server". I know what dns is, but would someone mind explaining to me what this dnsserver would be used for if i installed it?
<fractal420> hello im getting a "failed to connect to stream: invalid arguement" when I try to play .wmv files in totem.. ive installed all the codecs I believe.
<weeman13221> im runnin 8.04 btw
<CaptMorgan> does anyone know of a way for me to use my sisters system remotley? Both running Ubuntu, im on 8.04 and she's running 7.10
<saint-takeshi> is there a newer version of xorg than 2:1.4.1?
<pure`eigenVector> eatatjoes2: I followed the guide at help.ubuntu.com/community/vmware/server. I would guess replace 'gutsy' in step 2 with 'hardy' see if that does the trick
<bazhang> hartr: and you never checked the wifi link--> you want it again?
<Cahan> CaptMorgan, ssh
<hartr> ﻿bazhang - sorry, I don't understand?
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu 8.04 my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<tgelter> matt___: you would set your box up as a dns server if you were wanting to manage hostname to ip mappings for a(some) domain(s)
<bazhang> hartr: you want the cli link again?
<Daisuke_Ido> okau
<Daisuke_Ido> okay*
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<zero__> i have a problem, im tryint to run armyops and i get this message ./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<luinfana> bazhang: unfortunately that didn't have any effect on Ubuntu's failure with it
<CaptMorgan> Cahan: ssh as in http://www.openssh.com/
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: install kcontrol.  in there, in appearance & themes, you can get to kde's font control, turn antialiasing on, and Configure for medium hinting
<a_a_a> hello
<Cahan> CaptMorgan, yes
<eatatjoes2> pure`eigenVector, do u know the easiest ways to search the respositories for stuff?
<mophead> Hey everyone.  So what I did was turn on the "reflection" setting in compiz (running ubuntu hardy heron 8.04) and it completely messed up my screen output, to a bunch of grey squares.  I logged in as "gnome failsafe", which is how I am here.  Should it be okay if I turn off reflection, or should I just turn off compiz altogether, and then log back in as my normal username?
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing i know of other than that
<Behfar> matt, its a ATI RADEO XPRESS 1250
<amenado> Behfar-> that dont look like a liveCD
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu 8.04 my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<amenado> Behfar-> perhaps redownload the liveCD version..
<pure`eigenVector> eatatjoes2: not really... I'm pretty noobish (gutsy was my first linux os)... but did get vmware up and going
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: that did fix amarok's fonts for me
<hartr> ﻿bazhang: I want to set the link up as encrypted, not open and unsecured as it is currently. I went to the link, but I thought from reading the Ubuntu docs that netwrk manager should configure the link correctly. Are you saying it doesn't and I have to go through the command line stuff in the link?
<HeMoXa94> uLaP
<kelvin911> how to install kcontrol?
<eatatjoes2> Anyone know what this error means? " bash: deb: command not found"
<Behfar> amenado, the cd self check says it is fine
<zatz> hi - I loaded Ubuntu 8.04 on my IBM Intellistation & it works great! I uninstalled Brasero in favor of K3B, however. K3B does what I need. Minor problem with K3B: no sound. Any workarounds?
<HeMoXa94> Looser
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: nihon jin?
 * hubris- notes that it will be a mistake for the Democratic Party to nominate either Obama or Hillary
<Scunizi> Is there a pulse audio config settings menu someplace?
<amenado> Behfar-> yes, but is it livecd or alternatecd you downloaded?
<bazhang> hartr: just a suggestion; sometimes I have found nm to be problematic
<vaxius> kelvin911: it's there, do a alt+F2 and type in kcontrol
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: do i find kcontrol in add/remove?
<Behfar> liveCD
<pure`eigenVector> eatatjoes2: you don't run that line... you add it to your sources.list
<zero__> hey, how do i fix this problem? I want to play A A and i get his message when i try to run it:./armyops-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu 8.04 my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<Behfar> it boots to five choices, 1. try ubuntu, 2, install ubuntu, 3check CD  4 boot to hard drive ...... and some other crap
<kelvin911> i dont have kvontrol
<kelvin911> kcontrol
<tyranos> plz , i need help fixing the fn keys on my laptop
<kelvin911> i am not using kubuntu
<zero__> kelvin911, apt-get install kcontrol
<hartr> ﻿bazhang OK - thanks, I'll try that. BTW, If I configure it by hand, can I save things as I move between networks a bit...this is just my home one.
<bazhang> hartr: that is the advantage of the cli method
<tyranos> only few keys  work
<amenado> Behfar perhaps your pc is incompatible with livecd, thats why there is the alternatecd so one can use that instead of livecd
<Behfar> ok i will try that
<kelvin911> sudo apt-get install kcontrol ?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: you'll probably have to sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<Behfar> is there something i can type from the prompt to try to load the GUI
<Shpook> Hi everyone. I just upgraded to Hardy on my desktop and it won't display in the correct resolution. When this happened to me with Gutsy I just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and was able to select the correct resolution, but now it doesn't give me any video options. I'm pretty sure it's an easy fix, but I couldn't find a solution with Google. Anyone know how to fix this?
<kelvin911> i stuck in the header
<hartr> ﻿bazhang OK - many thanks, I'll go try the stuff from the link - even if it's a bit scary!
<matt___> After just installing me an ubuntu server, I realized I could run it as a "dns server". I know what dns is, but would someone mind explaining to me what this dnsserver would be used for if i installed it?
<kelvin911> wait
<kelvin911> its downloading now
<matt___> Behfar: sorry, i don't know anything about ati
<amenado> Behfar-> alternatecd is only text based
<kelvin911> probably i am also have 10 files downloading from rapidshare
<vaxius> kelvin911: just curious: why do you want kcontrol if you don't have kde?
<luinfana> bazhang: do you know if I should have it set on "Roaming Mode" (default) or "Assigned By DHCP" in the Network app? It doesn't make any difference which I pick, but would that matter with these fixes?
<kelvin911> that guy tell me to install it
<kelvin911> i am having font problem after i upgrade to hardy
<bazhang> luinfana: for ethernet dhcp
<kelvin911> fonts in terminal, opera, etc are ugly and thick
<Daisuke_Ido> vaxius: because of kde's font settings
<amenado> matt___-> you'd run your own dns server if you are the delegated owner of your domain..you can also run a caching only dns server
<BGomes> Hi, I need help to report on bug
<vaxius> Daisuke_Ido: ic
<luinfana> bazhang: OK fine. So...it looks like at this point I'd have to do like a kernel downgrade...is that even possible?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: nihon jin desu ka?
<TelnetManta> why oh why are the repositories so SLOW tonight!!???
<bazhang> luinfana: if you have the other kernels still around you could try booting from one of those
<eatatjoes2> pure`eigenVector,  hey the next steps says "install the vmware-server package" but doesnt sya how to
<amenado> luinfana what is the issue with your networking?
<mophead> TelnetManta: sometimes the canadian repos. is really slow and it's easier to download from somewhere else (if you're in canada)
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: so kcontrol fix your problem too?
<matt___> amenado: "delegated"? That sounds like something I'm thinking of doing...basically getting a cheap domain, and then updating my dynamic ip address of the server. would that be able to work?
<luinfana> bazhang: unfortunately I don't...I just installed from the hardy CD earlier today
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: did u just upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<TelnetManta> mophead: US
<amenado> matt___-> yes that would work
<pure`eigenVector> eatatjoes2: launch synaptec package manager... and do a search for vmware
<amirman84> TelnetManta: http://lifehacker.com/384325/speed-up-ubuntu-updates-with-a-mirror-server
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: i actually installed fresh
<mophead> TelnetManta: ah.  Then maybe it's just a busy night?
<hustl_> I just recieved my dell inspiron 1525, first time running ubuntu (or linux for that matter). I was wondering if there is a way to add larger resolutions in system->preferences->screen resolution
<Daisuke_Ido> but the issue is similar
<luinfana> amenado: I have a Realtek 8139C+ wired ethernet card...Ubuntu can't get a network address and thus can't connect to the internet. Windows has no problems with it, and I've used old livecds on it before that have worked fine. Appears to be a new kernel issue.
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: but did your font becoming thick and ugly after you fresh install hardy?
<amirman84> hustl_: how high does it go?
<mophead> Under CompizConfig Settings, I checked off "Reflection" under effects.  That was the last thing I did before the screen went wonky.  Up until then, all the effects seemed to work fine.
<mophead> Hey everyone.  So what I did was turn on the "reflection" setting in compiz (running ubuntu hardy heron 8.04) and it completely messed up my screen output, to a bunch of grey squares.  I logged in as "gnome failsafe", which is how I am here.  Should it be okay if I turn off reflection, or should I just turn off compiz altogether, and then log back in as my normal username?
<hustl_> amirman84, 1280x800
<vaxius> luinfana: could you pastebin some logs?
<matt___> amenado: so what i'm wanting to do...is simply buy a cheap domain and then update the ip, that way i could use ssh by typing in the domain, would that work? but i do remember someone telling me of a way to do that for free, do you know of what i'm talking about?
<hustl_> amirman84, little to big for me :p
<eatatjoes2> pure`eigenVector,  it comes up with 6 items, none of which are vmware server
<amirman84> hustl_: oh, that might be as high as your screen can handle
<amenado> luinfana->which livecd you tried? the new 8.04 ?
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: no, BUT.  gnome's font settings didn't affect kde apps - the font settings in kcontrol DO.
<luinfana> vaxius: sure, it'll just take me a couple minutes because I have to move them over to my laptop on a USB key :)
<pajamian> luinfana: just out of curiosity, and I don't think this will help, but have you tried manually configuring the IP / netmask / gateway, etc?
<pure`eigenVector> hmmm let me see if I can find it... mine doesn't list it either
<luinfana> amenado: yes
<hustl_> amirman84, really?
<amirman84> hustl_: you can always just edit your theme to make stuff smaller
<luinfana> pajamian: yeah, tried manual IP and stuff too
<hustl_> amirman84, true
<schitzo> Hello
<amenado> matt___-> you can use like dyndns.org
<vaxius> schitzo: hi
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: now what i have kcontrol now
<gogeta> mophead diabling the settings should do if not you will just have to disbale compiz from the command line in normel mode
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Laptop: what do i do there?
<amirman84> hustl_: i'm not sure, but i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and 1280x800 is the highest it goes
<woodwizzle> Can I edit the geometry of a vino display?
<luinfana> vaxius: what logs are of interest?
<matt___> amenado: that was exactly what someone showed me a long time ago, thanks
<amenado> luinfana-> can you try it again with the 8.04 livecd? lets see if we can walk you trough it..
<schitzo> ?
<ingo__> where can i get support for hardy on macbook, please?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: launch it from a terminal
 * LEDOhm  Listens to:  [ MINI-ma-L-drid ] >>>> http://84.76.138.117:8000 <<<< [Minimal-Techno & Tech-House Radio] - stream - mp3 - 128kbps - stereo
<hustl_> amirman84,  ok, thanks for the help
<kelvin911> yes i did
<Daisuke_Ido> and go to appearance & themes > fonts
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: i am in kcontrol now
<luinfana> amenado: boot from the livecd?
<amirman84> hustl_: i'm glad i helped :)
<amenado> luinfana-> yes
<hustl_> amirman84, :)
<vaxius> luinfana: should be able to catch most problem messages with dmesg
<luinfana> amenado: ok, sure
<mophead> gogeta: I can't see/find the command line in normal mode cuz the screen is all screwy.  Would it be ok to disable the setting causing the problem now, logged in to gnome-failsafe?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: now what?
<Daisuke_Ido> Use anti-aliasing, change to Enabled, then hit Configure
<jlc> I just read the manual for xorg.conf, now how do I exit back to the prompt?
<Daisuke_Ido> and change the hinting style to medium (or full if you like)
<gogeta> mophead ctrl alt f1 should kick it to console
<Scunizi> jlc: "q"
<amokk> hello my firefox autostarts when i open ubuntu i've seen the session settings but all seems to be right any help? thanks
<fde> kelvin911: Try to change your fonts to 'freesans' it's a very nice font imo... Hardy default fonts are sort of bad imo, not an issue on your end.
<gogeta> mophead worth a shot :)
<jlc> scunizi, ty!
<fde> kelvin911: In Look and Feel > Fonts
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: you will need to restart opera after hitting okay and apply
<kelvin911> look and feel?
<kelvin911> where ? in kcontrol?
<amirman84> has anybody in here ever seen an error displayed when trying to hibernate that says *ERROR* pat entry 2 is already configured ?
<gogeta> mophead that should work also i as just telling you hat to do if it didnt
<fde> kelvin911: In kControl yes..
<pajamian> luinfana: I hate to say this, because I *know* that linux *should* work well with the realtek card, but maybe at the end of the day it's not worth your time to continue to troubleshoot this card over say just running out and buying a different card.
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: just stick with what i'm saying for now
<gogeta> mophead calld a backup  plain:)
<GamingX> Is there anyway to change the location of where Thunderbird stores mail in Ubuntu?
<kelvin911> i cant find look and feel
<luinfana> pajamian: indeed, indeed...I'd just _like_ it to work with this one
<Daisuke_Ido> that's because there is no look and feel
<pajamian> luinfana: I hear ya
<kelvin911> appearances and theme??
<amenado> luinfana-> are you booted to livecd yet?
<pure`eigenVector> eatatjoes2: see if this works: ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4357442
<fde> kelvin911: Then you're not using KControl... I think in SystemSettings it is Desktop > Fonts
<AlgorithmicContr> I'm having a problem with installing(any) Firefox extension, has anyone else been experiencing this?
<amirman84> daisuke_Ido: the look, the feel of cotton? the fabric of our lives?
<maxtreme90221> ﻿Does anyone know how to mount partitions to show up as disk drives in file manager rather than ﻿(bookmarks) folders?  im using hardy heron
<AlgorithmicContr> with the upgrade of hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> fde: there is NO look and feel in kcontrol, unless you have kde4's and they changed it
<luinfana> amenado: just a minute, had to find it in my mess of livecds :)
<mysterycool> hey
<Daisuke_Ido> or a really old one
<Daisuke_Ido> it isn't there.
<mysterycool> how can i change in my ubuntu those navabars?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's appearance & themes
<CaptMorgan> Cahan, so is it as easy as having her type in the terminal  sudo apt-get install ssh then knowing her username and ip for me to type ssh username@192.168.0.2
<mysterycool> i mean the bar at the top and the bar at the bottom
<mophead> gogeta: ok, I will disable it and then try logging in as normal again.  thanks!!
<mysterycool> with the Applications Places System etc...
<hustl_> amirman84, why, everytime I launch add/remove applications, does it say that my list of applications is out of date?
<kelvin911> fde: http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2gl8.png
<mysterycool> I wanna change some color etc... i did it once but ive forgotten =[
<pajamian> luinfana: just on a hunch, I've been reading some of those links to forum articles and it looks like it may be some problem with a clashing PCI address.  IIRC, differetn addresses get assigned to different PCI slots so it's entirely possible that just moving the card to a different slot will fix the problem.
<mophead> gogeta: one more thing: what should I type to disable compiz from the console?
<hustl_> amirman84,  if I launch it now, update it, close it, then relaunch it right away it says the same thing
<woodwizzle> Anyone using Vino on Hardy?
<amirman84> algorithmicContr: the version of firefox that comes with hardy is the newest beta, there are still a lot of extentions that aren't compatible with it, if you are the tweaking and hacking adventuresom sort i can find an article i read that tells you how you can get a lot of them to work anyway...
<Cahan> CaptMorgan, pretty much
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu 8.04 my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: so is it in appearnce and themes?
<fde> kelvin911: Ok... in that Fonts KCM... look for "FreeSans"... should be installed by default.
<kelvin911> then font?
<irguy> I am new to the ubuntu operating system but tried a live cd and love it. I feel it is not fully functional and want to do a full install. I share a pc with my wife who is extremely noobish and comfortable with windows xp. Can I install Ubuntu on another partion or an external drive? If so would there be extreme conflicts with the two O.S.'s?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: yep
<Daisuke_Ido> then font
<Daisuke_Ido> fonts*
<vaxius> AlgorithmicContr: I've had that problem, clear the browser cache and close/open firefox and try again, if it still fails, download the xpi file and drag it to the add-ons dialog
<AlgorithmicContr> amirman84: I know it is, I'm using firefox-2(from the repos- that package)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, you have ZERO hinting
<Daisuke_Ido> i see why you dislike it
<AlgorithmicContr> vaxius: Good idea, actually.
<luinfana> pajamian: woah, that actually sounds like a brilliant idea
<vaxius> AlgorithmicContr: thanks ^.^
<amirman84> hustl_: usually when you add new repos, it makes you update, but i have no idea why it would keep saying it after you update
<fde> kelvin911: My mistake, I was going from memory, been a while since I used KDE...
<amenado> irguy-> no problem am aware of..
<zcat[1]> irguy: the default install if you already have windows is to resize windows down to half the drive, and set up ubuntu dual-boot..
<AnthroTechie> Hey everyone, I'm still struggling with getting my Desktop Effects to be enabled even after installing Advanced Desktop Effects Settings. This is my video card: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9068/
<mysterycool> how can i make the color of the navabars with the Applications Places System and the one at the bottom of the screen transparent?
<luinfana> pajamian: lemme do some tests here for amenado, then I'll try that
<Daisuke_Ido> fde: i think it used to be called look and feel
<pajamian> luinfana: ok, and good luck
<luinfana> pajamian: thanks!
<kelvin911> do i click adjust all font?
<mophead> AnthroTechie: #compiz might be a good help
<luinfana> amenado: ok, livecd booted
<pajamian> luinfana: thank me if it works ;-)
<GamingX> Is there anyway to change the location of where Thunderbird stores mail?
<weeman13221> anyone at all can help??
<weeman13221> anyone at all can help??
<weeman13221> anyone at all can help??
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu 8.04 my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<zcat[1]> irguy: there is alwas some risk of things going wrong so it's recommended you have a backup of all your important files just in case.
<irguy> sounds great, Will try.
<kelvin911> do i need to relogin to see the effect?
<lekremyelsew> hai everyone
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: what does glxinfo say?
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: you just need to restart the affected apps
<lekremyelsew> i installed zsnes and i cant get any sound from jt
<pajamian> GamingX: why do you want to do that?
<Daisuke_Ido> (opera, konsole)
<AnthroTechie> hmmn, not sure what either of those mean. . .
<luinfana> pajamian: haha, welllll I just realized...it's hardwired to the MB...not gonna be able to move it anywhere :(
<fde> Daisuke_Ido: Nah, it was always Appearance & Themes, I'm thinking of the Look & Feel in System > Preferences folder in Fedora these days.
<amenado> luinfana okay, on the menu System-->administration-->network what do you see?
<lekremyelsew> i installed zsnes and i cant get any sound from it
<gogeta> vaxius glxinfo | grep direct
<Daisuke_Ido> fde: ahhh
<gogeta> vaxius save you alot of lines
<AnthroTechie> vaxius- is that a command to type in?
<pajamian> luinfana: ahhh, oh well, look in the CMOS setup, though, it may have an option to change the address in there.
<kelvin911> freesans is very bad
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: use glxinfo | grep direct
<GamingX> pajamian: I want to synch mail from Ubuntu and Windows XP into one location.
<kelvin911> i try dejavu sans now
<luinfana> amenado: "Wired Connection" and "Point to Point Connection," both grayed out
<Daisuke_Ido> deja is a nice one, i think
<luinfana> pajamian: OK
<vaxius> gogeta: thanks, haven't used the command for a while
<Cahan> GamingX, use IMAP protocal instead of POP3
<ToddEDM> hey guys how can i download things from the repositories and save them to disk?
<kelvin911> let me restarts opera , brbr
<fde> kelvin911: ahh... I went through the fonts list for hours before I settled on it, looks nice here... you can of course pick any that is to your liking...
<kelvin911> brb
<mysterycool> how can i make the color of the title bars on my desktop transparent?
<keram> is there something up with security.ubuntu.com?
<kelvin911> i cant restart
<amenado> luinfana hang for a few, let me see if I can boot my 8.04
<kelvin911> i still have 2 files downloading
<AnthroTechie> vaxius, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9095/
<Daisuke_Ido> k
<luinfana> amenado: cool, thanks
<vaxius> keram: it'll all be painstakingly slow for a while yet i think
<amnatz> ToddEDM : see the options of the synaptics, somethnig like "save de font code"
<kelvin911> which font u r using fde?
<pajamian> GamingX: I wouldn't recommend it because you may have problems with one version corrupting the other, but if you want to go ahead and take the risk, then you can probably use symbolic links to point one mail directory to the location of the other.
<gogeta> vaxius yea that will say direct rednering yes or no in 1 line :)
<keram> vaxius, whats going on with it?
<Shpook> I need a little help. I just upgraded my computer to Hardy, and now it won't let me display any larger than 800x600. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gives me no option to configure video settings.
<Daisuke_Ido> kelvin911: just restart opera after those finish
<kelvin911> ok
<CaptMorgan> does anyone know how I can change the menus under places? for example to go to the music folder on my second hard drive?
<kelvin911> 28 seconds
<kelvin911> done
<GamingX> pajamain: Yeah, that's one worry. But I would have to keep switching OS just to check my mail.
<kneeki> After doing my 8.04 updates from Beta to Live, I'm missing all of my screen resolutions (only have 640x480 and a smaller one to choose). I've already attempted to do a 'nvidia-xconfig' to reconfigure my xorg.conf file, but it did not seem to have any effect. Any ideas what my next step should be?
<kelvin911> testing
<kelvin911> hey it works!!!
<kelvin911> i am so happy now
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome :)
<pajamian> GamingX: use IMAP as Cahan suggested
<_musso> canu install ubuntu on a windows machine from the live cd
<tech0007> kelvin911: it does..hehe
<vaxius> keram: the repositories are still a bit overloaded with all the people upgrading their installs
<_musso> or u need to get a diffrent cd?
<rabbit_> pajamian ... yes
<amenado> luinfana-> i dont have my stuff ready..so lets just see what  you got..
<amenado> luinfana-> open up a terminal
<kelvin911> why upgrading to hardy will messed up the font?
<mophead> kneeki: how did you do the nvidia-xcionfig?  I'm having trouble
<pajamian> rabbit_: ???
<Andy1> Hello, I had a bad upgrade last evening to 8.04 on my AMD64 machine.  It boots to shell now.   When I boot with the previous kernel, I can boot OK -- but my screen resolution is only 800x600 and I can't figure out how to increase the resolution.
<luinfana> amenado: OK
<kelvin911> or the default sans font is ugly in hardy?
<helix> Hey guys how are you? Ok... i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and my wireless is just not working, it won't connect and stays on the "Attemptint to connect to" stage. It sometimes connects to non secure access points but that is rare (usually after a reboot). I searched all the ubuntu forums and tried all the solutions provided but there is absolutely no change in my wireless issues. I tried using iwl3945 and disabeling ipw3945, vice versa after s
<helix> eeing no difference. Tried disabeling ipv6 but no change either. Any ideas? Your help is greatly appreciated...
<kneeki> mophead: I typed 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' in cli, and it regenerated my xorg.conf file
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: i wonder if aiglx is working for you, could you pastebin Xorg.0.log?
<fde> kelvin911: FreeSans ... you might prefer FreeSerif though... seems anti-aliased nicely etc, then I'm using a CRT monitor
<amenado> luinfana-> then type  sudo -s    and then   type ifconfig  and tell us what interfaces you see on the list
<kelvin911> fde: freesans is blur
<mophead> kneeki: so sudo <name of program> will run it then?
<mitchell__> since i updated to hardy my e1000 nics wont go to gigabit speed, tried updating the driver, no luck, other nics work fine anyone familliar with this problem?
<kneeki> Usually, yes
<luinfana> amenado: eth0, eth0:avahi, and lo
<kelvin911> fde: make me dizzy
<helix> Btw my wireless adapter is a Intel pro wireless 3945ABG
<mophead> sweet.  Thanks!
<amenado> luinfana-> does eth0 have an ip address?
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu 8.04 my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<formolQC> hi, someone know how to make a "bridge connection" - or what name it is in linux/ubuntu, to make search over internet?
<luinfana> amenado: no.
<kelvin911> so terminal is kde app not gnome app?
<o0Chris0o> weeman13221, I have the same problem
<kelvin911> because changing the font in appearance doesnt change the font in terminal
<amenado> luinfana  type   lshw -C network  and tell us what the system detects are your network card
<o0Chris0o> do you have an nvidia card?
<kelvin911> but changing the font in kcontrol change the font in terminal?
<maxtreme90221> isnt it easier to go to screen and graphics and select your monitor from the list provided ubuntu has already detected your video card
<AnthroTechie> vaxius heres the result for glxinfo | grep direct: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9096/
<Mapp> I can't install some of my updates and i can't install the new Hardy Ubuntu
<tech0007> kelvin911: for the terminal, you do Edit->Profiles
<luinfana> amenado: RTL-8139...do you want me to pastebin the whole thing?
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: i wonder if aiglx is working for you, could you pastebin Xorg.0.log?
<Thomas_Levine> What replaces update-modules?
<Thomas_Levine> I want to blacklist my sound card
<amenado> luinfana-> yeah that would be nice, also include what the livecd sees in your /etc/network/interfaces  file
<luinfana> amenado: BTW that's the _only_ interface listed
<Thomas_Levine> driver
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: it's the only other thing i can think of
<spine55> is ever yone seeing a slowdown on updates? us.archive.ubuntu.com is super slow
<kelvin911> tech0007: doesnt work
<kelvin911> tech0007: changing profile font still have thick font
<Thomas_Levine> I think it's something with modprobe, but I haven't figured out exactly which options
<kelvin911> tech0007: but change the font in kcontrol fix the font in terminal
<kneeki> After doing my 8.04 updates from Beta to Live, I'm missing all of my screen resolutions (only have 640x480 and a smaller one to choose). I've already attempted to do a 'nvidia-xconfig' to reconfigure my xorg.conf file, but it did not seem to have any effect. Any ideas what my next step should be?
<luinfana> amenado: well I can tell you /etc/network/interfaces right off the bat. Says: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<weeman13221> 0OChrisO0 find any help anywhere yet, nobody seems to like to help here
<GamingX> When upgrading to 8.04, do I need to first complete all updates?
<fde> !patience @ weeman13221
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keram> vaxius, ah i see
<zcat[1]> GamingX: it's recommended
<AnthroTechie> vaxius - here's the results for Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9097/
<razel> hi everyone..
<tyrone> hi i just installed 8.4 wasn't it supposed to have pulse audio? why do i still have the alsa mixer?
<amenado> luinfana okay, just paste the lshw -C network results then
<sdakak> gmail-notifier gives me login credentials invalid. How do I make it work?
<grandmaster_> i just tried the alternate boot as well as regular boot for 64bit hardy heron, both hang up mid-install
<razel> does someone know how to play vcd in my new installed hardy?
<weeman13221> kneeki: try runnin sudo nvidia-installer --update
<o0Chris0o> weeman13221: they help out a lot her, just have to be patient, they are all volunteer helpers and their is a quite of bit a traffic here
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: sorry, that's /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... or something to that effect
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay, thanks
<luinfana> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m5a1636b6
<helix> Hey guys how are you? Ok... i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and my wireless is just not working, it won't connect and stays on the "Attemptint to connect to" stage. It sometimes connects to non secure access points but that is rare (usually after a reboot). I searched all the ubuntu forums and tried all the solutions provided but there is absolutely no change in my wireless issues. I tried using iwl3945 and disabeling ipw3945, vice versa after s
<helix> eeing no difference. Tried disabeling ipv6 but no change either. Any ideas? Your help is greatly appreciated...
<bazhang> razel: the same as a dvd; though some vcds are counterfeit and will not play well on any OS
<o0Chris0o> weeman13221: but I haven't really found much help, so I got rid of compiz all together, but thats me
<sdakak> gmail notify tells me 'login appears to be invalid' an running it from a terminal I get Unexpected error: <class 'urllib2.URLError'>
<Mapp> I am not able to download all my updates and i can not install Hardy?
<kneeki> weeman13221: nvidia-installer: command not found.
<bazhang> helix: you can see the card in ifconfig? something like wlan0
<razel> ok.. i tried vcd and got an error occured message..
<tyrone>  hi i just installed 8.4 wasn't it supposed to have pulse audio? why do i still have the alsa mixer?
<helix> bazhang, i see my eth0 card as usual. Networks are listed etc... i just cannot connect.
<kneeki> tyrone: I was wondering that also. :)
<Marfi> is it just me, or does this release seem more unstable than other ubuntu releases?
<Prez00> hello
<bazhang> helix: can you scan for an ap?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: do u use openoffice?
<woodwizzle> Anyone know how to limit the geometry of a VIno display?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<weeman13221> kneeki: well go to nvidias website, and try to install the newest driver they have, and thatll configure ur xorg.conf i had the same prob when i updated, just had reinstall my vid driver from 169.09 to 169.12 but im runnin an 8800gts 512
<Raistli1> is gnome-compiz-manager no long available in ubuntu 8.04?
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: do you notice that the openoffice title bar is buggy?
<tyrone> kneeki, it is weird isn't it? I hope someone gives me an answer
<Raistli1> *longer
<Prez00> are bug fixes being pushed out to repositories yet?
<sdakak> tyrone: kneeki: ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't noticed, really
<luinfana> tyrone: well hardy has pulseaudio, but alsa is still included
<amenado> luinfana-> if you type  mii-tool  what is the result?
<AnthroTechie> vaxius - I don't know those commands :(
<weeman13221> kneeki, youll have to run it in virtual terminal
<helix> bazhang, i do not know the iwconfig / ifconfig commands very well for im not an expert in these, but all i can tell is that it gets to the Connection attempt and just stays there.
<kelvin911> Daisuke_Ido: whenever i move the mouse over the min, max, close button, the bar keeps flicking and disappear?
<pyrohotdog> How/where can I download packages for Hardy to a jump drive, for use on an internet deprived machine?
<Creationist> Is there a tool available that will make a list of all installed applications (without all the dependencies)?  I'd like to do a clean install of 8.04, but want to have a list of all the packages I need to install afterward to get my system back to where it is right now.
<sdakak> amenado: sudo mii-tool?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Not sure what that is.
<weeman13221> kneeki, im gonna list out some commands to u, copy em down, should work for u
<luinfana> amenado: eth0: link ok
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay
<tyrone> luinfana, where it pulseauido? i found it in the repositories i just installed it but wasn't it supposed to come already intalled?
<amenado> sdakak-> he is already sudo
<Mapp> I am not able to install Hardy through the update manager and i don't know why?
<bazhang> helix could you please pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<sdakak> Mapp: Did you install all the gutsy updates first?
<Raistli1> anyone know how to get gnome-compiz-manager working on ubuntu 8.04?
<amenado> luinfana->  you are sure your cable between your host and your router is okay right?
<luinfana> tyrone: to start it up press alt+F2 (Run window), and type "pavucontrol"
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: k, use "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and paste what it spits out
<justnuts> is it possible to find out the software version via apt-cache? eg apt-cache search asterisk will only show the package but not the version
<Prez00> Creationist:  let me know if you get an answer on that, I'd like that too..
<luinfana> amenado: quadruple-checked
<Creationist> Prez00: Sure thing.
<tech0007> justnuts: apt-cache show
<sdakak> Mapp: Just start the update-manager, press check, install all the gutsy updates, then you will have an option to upgrade.
<tyrone> luinfana, why is it like that?
<Marfi> are people still having problems installing packages? ie, servers being hit still?
<justnuts> tech0007: thx
<weeman13221> kneeki; go to nvidias website and find the driver for ur video card for linux
<fde> helix: What kind of wireless device do you have? 'lspci | grep -i wireless' maybe, else just lspci and see if anything looks like it might be wireless
<bazhang> Creationist: via dpkg? dpkg -l
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay
<helix> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m360cde8 (and thank you for your help)
<Mapp> Sdakak: i can't when i try not all of the updates install
<amenado> luinfana-> type   dhclient eth0;  and then ifconfig  and tell me if it acquiered an ip address..better yet paste the results
<luinfana> tyrone: you mean, why is it called "pavucontrol" and not "pulseaudio," or why are both pulse and alsa included in the distribution?
<mitchell__> since i updated to hardy my e1000 nics wont go to gigabit speed, tried updating the driver, no luck, other nics work fine, anyone knows what might be causing this?
<vaxius> Marfi: yep, got up to 1K at one point but mostly about 400Bps
<weeman13221> kneeki: next make sure u have build essentials by doing sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sdakak> Mapp: You can't download them or is there an error after all the packages are downloaded
<maxtreme90221> is there anyone who can help with this??? To mount partitions to show up as disk drives in file manager rather than as folders?? cus in 7.10 gutsy it used to do that automatically
<Creationist> bazhang: Doesn't that list every single package installed, though?  I just want the application packages (so I can just run an apt-get install [application list])
<tech0007> mitchell__: what's the output of dmesg | grep eth0
<luinfana> amenado: already tried that multiple times, it tries for a couple seconds and then says "no dhcpoffers recieved"
<tyrone> luinfana, why is it called pavucontrol? and was it already installed and i just installed the applet?
<Marfi> vaxius, aight, ty. does this release seem more buggy than past releases to you?
<helix> fde: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<bazhang> helix: eth0 is the ethernet; your card is not seen in ifconfig-->this is hardy right?
<luinfana> tyrone: not sure...what package did you just install?
<sdakak> Can someone help me with gmail-notify I get login appears to be invalid.
<Mapp> it says that some of the respiratory indexes could not be downloaded
<luinfana> tyrone: I'm pretty sure it's there by default though
<razel> coz_: HI!
<bazhang> Creationist: you may want aptoncd then
<tech0007> Mapp: try to use the nearest mirror
<amenado> luinfana-> you tried it earlier? but now since i have assisted you, can you try once more?
<mitchell__> tech0007: e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay, downloaded latest drivers, and installing build-essencials now
<Creationist> bazhang: Okay, I'll look into that.
<helix> bazhang, for some reason my wireless card has always been seen as eth1. I don't know why it doesnt show up as wlan
<fde> helix: Do you have the firmware stuff for that card installed? also, is the module loaded? lsmod | ipw
<tech0007> Mapp: you can use update manager to search for the fastest server
<Creationist> bazhang: Thank you.
<luinfana> amenado: sure no prob
<sdakak> helix: same here
<helix> bazhang, yes the problem occured on hardy
<weeman13221> kneeki:then do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev
<helix> fde, which is the best? iwl or ipw?
<Scunizi> Can someone explain to me if alsa rides on top of pulse audio or vice verse or can you only have one or the other?  Is there an easy way to configure pulseaudio? how? My standard plug in mic (not usb) stopped working after the upgrade.
<kneeki> weeman13221: After I'm done installing build ess. I will. Leave the drivers on the desktop for now?
<sdakak> weeman13221: Do you know what driver would I need for intel X3100, when I try the water effects in compiz everything greys out.
<tyrone> luinfana, i am not exatly sure which one i installed it was on the add/ remove aplications
<vaxius> Marfi: not really, and finally suspend works again with nvidia (after switching off agpgart, and a suspend script I shoved in)
<helix> fde: lsmod | ipw = command not found
<tech0007> mitchell__: use modinfo if there's an option to turn it to gigabit
<bryan>  DrifterSX
<bazhang> helix some folks are getting the bug with the transition from ipw3945 driver to iwl you appear to be one of them
<fde> helix: I thought it was 'intel pro wireless' I might have the module name remembered incorrectly though... | grep ipw not just ipw though sorry
<helix> bazhang, yes that is what i have read on the forums. I tried the solutions that solved other peoples problem but i guess i am unlucky :)
<mitchell__> tech0007: there is a speed option
<weeman13221> kneeki: yeah leave driver there but know how to navigate to it in termal later, are u comfortable with terminal?
<vaxius> Marfi: in /etc/acpi/suspend.d/
<helix> fde, the module should be iwl3945
<DrifterSX> i cant get brasero to work on hardy it just tells me that its trying to finish up putting my song selection into the program before it burns and it just stays like that
<bazhang> helix this a regression and there is a fix in the works-->sorry I know that is not much consolation now
<helix> fde, for the new one at least.... does ipw3945 not work anymore?
<weeman13221> sdakak: not off hand sorry, try lookin it up around the web or keep asking around, someone is bound to know
<Mapp> Tech007: i am still not able to download all of the respiratory indexes
<DrifterSX> i decided to leave it like that while i went to work, just got home and its still has that little orange bar going back and forth
<kneeki> weeman13221: Not compleatly, but I've used it before a few times. I can navigate there easily enough though
<Marfi> vaxius, ah, gotcha. i always just turned my monitor off on my nvidia box, and worked fine w/ my intel lapytop
<ikt> hey guys, I've googled but not found, how do I use clamav to scan a network share?
<sdakak> weeman13221: before i thought all intel cards are just 'intel' like we have 'nvidia'.
<tech0007> mitchell__: from ur dmesg output, it shows as 100MBps, maybe you're using the wrong driver?
<AnthroTechie> vaxius: results for cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9098/
<kneeki> weeman13221: 38% done installing btw
<luinfana> tyrone: well I wouldn't worry about it, as long as the pavucontrol command brings up the pulse mixer
<DrifterSX> ANYONE???
<helix> bazhang, is it possible to switch back to the good'ol ipw ?
<sdakak> !twistd
<ubottu> Factoid twistd not found
<tyrone> luinfana, you are right thanks :D
<razel> bazhang: i did played a dvd movie is there no way i can play a vcd??
<weeman13221> sdakak: dunno ive never really worked with anything other than my 8800gts 512
<o0Chris0o> what can I use to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run if I am using kubuntu
<bazhang> DrifterSX: this is the livecd; have you tried the alternate cd
<luinfana> tyrone: np
<sdakak> I upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and whenever my computer boots there is a error report detected, saying twistd has crashed. What is twisted and how do I stop this?
<sdakak> weeman13221: nm.
<fde> helix: I honestly don't know, as I don't have a wireless card... I just know there is firmware stuff you probably need, I can't find what that firmware is though atm
<tech0007> Mapp: i'm using Taiwan mirror (don't ask why hehe) and it works for me
<luinfana> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d24c53803
<weeman13221> kneeki: ok,so are u at the xserver install yet?
<Mapp> alright i will try
<bazhang> razel as I said earlier some vcds are badly done/counterfeits
<ffm> How do I report issues with the ubuntu website itself?
<helix> sdakak: i had crashes but for other programs, i had to do a "partial upgrade", check your upgrade manager
<ikt> anyone know how to scan a network share for viruses?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Not there yet, 63% done installing
<ffm> ikt: Windows viruses?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Almost. =(
<sdakak> helix: after the full upgrade is done I can again upgrade? It doesn't show any options now.
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: You probably have to use ati's proprietary driver (go to System -> Administration -> Device Drivers)
<weeman13221> kneeki:lol slow internet?
<razel> bazhang: badly done? you mean fake? pirated?
<ikt> yeah
<fde> helix: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636177  it's old, but ensure your case fits that...
<mophead> Hey everyone.  I tried to run compiz --replace and I got this message:
<mophead> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<mophead> No whitelisted driver found
<ffm> !clamav | ikt
<ubottu> Factoid clamav not found
<mophead> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<helix> fde, well all I know on my side is that there are two modules: ipw3945 and iwl3945. Which to use i do not know...
<bazhang> razel either or perhaps both
<kneeki> weeman13221: Not usually, no. But downloading from the repos the past few days has been grueling. :(
<ffm> mophead: Please don-t paste.
<mitchell__> tech0007: its because it uses 100mbit instead of gigabit, ethtool shows gigabit is supported, but if i set speed to 1000 it reconnects at 100 mbit if autoneg is on, if i turn it off the link detected goes to no and the link goes down
<helix> sdakak: then we do not have the same issue, i do not know what your progz are tho
<ffm> !pastebin | mophead
<amenado> luinfana-> try   ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 ; ifconfig to see if it gets an ip address...if not try  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubottu> mophead: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mattevt> what's the best torrent client for Ubuntu
<ikt> clamav is installed, but I can't find any documentation in regards to scanning over a network
<ffm> !clam | ikt
<mophead> ffm: three lines of code is usually okiay in this room
<ubottu> Factoid clam not found
<fde> helix: Ahhh, blacklist the ipw one... that forum thread tells you how...
<weeman13221> kneeki: what version u runnin new 8.04?
<razel> bazhang: i did play an authentic vcd which is original but still doesnt..
<sdakak> helix: Can you tell me what twistd is?
<synsand>  how to load a xpm image ??  since my   image40 = create_pixmap (window1, "bsd.xpm");  is not working .  is there any other way to load a image to window1.  by just giving path of file
<kneeki> weeman13221: Yea
<helix> fde, i'll check it out. So i have to activate iwl then.
<DrifterSX> <bazhang> what do u mean live cd, its fully installed on my computer lol
<ffm> Mattevt: It's already on your machine.
<bazhang> razel: using which app?
<kelvin911> how to add more AWN applets?
<razel> totem
<weeman13221> kneeki, ditto everyone is using em so things are a little clogged probably
<timandtom> Is there a way to get IE toolbars to work in Firefox 2?
<razel> bazhang: totem
<luinfana> amenado: if I try to do ifdown eth0 I get: "interface eth0 not configured"
<ffm> Mattevt: Trannsmission.
<tech0007> mitchell__: not really sure...maybe try the forums
<kneeki> weeman13221: mhmm
<ffm> timandtom: no.
<helix> sdakak: No idea... im on ubuntu since a year soon but still not good at fixing stuff and using all the command lines
<kelvin911> after upgrading to hardy all the applets are gone
<Mattevt> oh...rad
<bazhang> DrifterSX: ah so it wont boot into desktop is that it
<Mattevt> thanks ffm
<fde> helix: Once you remove ipw, it should just work... I think right now it's arguing between the 2 modules, and no one is winning  :P
<DrifterSX> and i cant seem to use sudo apt-get update anymore
<timandtom> ffm: :( Pooey.
<chiphead> Why is it that some hardware that worked in 7.10 doesn't seem to work in 8.04?
<swansk> Last week I formated a flash card in linux and today I can't remember how.
<bazhang> razel: what about vlc
<timandtom> chiphead: Bird flu.
<amenado> luinfana-> btw, did you say earlier with nm gui, you get a grey out wired-connection?
<synsand>  how to load a xpm image ??  since my   image40 = create_pixmap (window1, "bsd.xpm");  is not working .  is there any other way to load a image to window1.  by just giving path of file
<DrifterSX> wtf r u talking about?? i cant use Brasero (the cd burning program)
<sahak> what is Ubuntu download statistics?
<helix> fde, i'll try and feed back
<weeman13221> kneeki: so how u comin along?
<razel> ok ill try to install vlc
<DrifterSX> so i went back to serpentine
<DrifterSX> i dont likey serpentine
<Mapp> Thanks Tech007 it is working better now
<kneeki> weeman13221: Okay, just did '﻿sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-dev'
<saint-takeshi> how do you stop X starting? i want to run "Xorg -configure" but can't seem to get rid of X long enough
<kneeki> weeman13221: 30%
<luinfana> amenado: yes, Ethernet and Point To Point are both greyed out, with solid horizontal lines in the checkboxes next to them
<tech0007> Mapp: great!
<AnthroTechie> vaxius: it says I don't have any proprietary drivers.
<synsand>  how to load a xpm image ??  since my   image40 = create_pixmap (window1, "bsd.xpm");  is not working .  is there any other way to load a image to window1.  by just giving path of file
<vaxius> vlc is the best
<fde> helix: thanks, /msg me if you'd like so I pay attn, we can take it to the channel after if you're more comfortable with that though.
<astro76> saint-takeshi: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<amenado> luinfana->  select the wired-connection anyways  and click on properties
<needcdro1> sup, my cd drive ejects cds randomly whether they're in use or not -- is there any log I can use to find out why?
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: are there any available with checkboxes next to them?
<saint-takeshi> cheers
<weeman13221> kneeki: of xserver?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Yep, done.
<razel> bazhang: can u play vcd?
<bazhang> razel: some do, have used vlc to do so, many do not however
<kneeki> weeman13221: What's next? Thanks for your help by the way. :)
<AnthroTechie> vaxius: no its blank
<luinfana> amenado: OK...as I said before "Roaming Mode" is enabled by default so all other options are grayed
<jms1989> Where do I go to send in suggestions for Ubuntu?
<DrifterSX> can ANYONE help me with brasero??
<amenado> luinfana-> unclick  roaming mode, and then select dhcp for confguration:
<razel> bazhang: thnx a lot for the information. ok ill try installing vlc and try it..
<luinfana> amenado: OK, done.
<amenado> luinfana-> then tell me what hapens, if a window  network-settings popped?
<weeman13221> kneeki no prob from here you need to do sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restriced-modules
<GiXXeR666> aiight nm then i guess i'll figure it out
<kneeki> weeman13221: Done
<luinfana> amenado: a window came up saying something like "reconfiguring network device," then went away and now I'm left with the network window (Ethernet is no longer grayed out and the box is checked)
<chiphead> Why is it that some hardware that worked in 7.10 doesn't seem to work in 8.04?
<ikt> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<amenado> luinfana-> okay cool..now in your terminal, type  ifconfig and see if you got an ip address
<sdakak> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<sdakak> !gmail-notify
<ubottu> Factoid gmail-notify not found
<weeman13221> go to where is says DISABLED_MODULES=" " to "nv"
<luinfana> amenado: still no IP
<Mattevt> I have a Sansa View Mp3 player. Is there any media client/plug-in with the capability to work with this?
<JohnMM> so who's female here?
<kneeki> weeman13221: It appears it created a new file, the contents are empty
<bazhang> JohnMM: offtopic thanks
<amenado> luinfana  now type  cat /etc/network/interfaces and paste it if possible
<Mapp> !gmail
<ubottu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<kneeki> weeman13221: and the bottom of the cli it says '﻿/etc/default/linux-restriced-modules [New File]'
<fde> JohnMM: This isn't a chat channel, it is a support channel...
<bazhang> !ot | JohnMM
<ubottu> JohnMM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JohnMM> kk sorry
<weeman13221> kneeki" hmm, odd try the sudo vi command but put a * after modules
<kneeki> k
<ziggy___> has someone advice for vsftp config? pam_service_name=vsftpd
<ziggy___> but only users what have a working shell can login. I put fake shells for the ftp users without login but it's not working? (used to on my old SUSE) - /bin/false
<confuzed> Anyone here a 780G chipset user?
<amenado> luinfana  what is acting as your dhcp server?  what device?
<luinfana> amenado: http://pastebin.com/d48350260
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<AlgorithmicContr> vaxius: no success
<hart1> bazhang hartr back:  I'm stuck at at the -D bit of the wpa_supplicant command. man wpa_supplicant doesn't list my 3945ABG device! What do I use?
<luinfana> amenado: my connection looks like this: cable modem -> (wireless) router -> switch
<weeman13221> kneeki: if still nuttin dont worry about it
<kneeki> weeman13221: Same result. If I browse to that dir though, there is a '/etc/default/linux-restriced-modules-common' file
<babolat> I tried setting up my menu.lst so that I could have Winblows XP on the last part. Thing is, when I select it, it just gets to "Starting up..." then nothing else.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099/
<Mattevt> does anyone know if any application is compatible with the Sansa view?
<luinfana> amenado: also I tried taking out the switch, so it was just modem -> router -> computer
<weeman13221> kneeki: ok what does it say in ur restriced drivers settings
<weeman13221> kneeki: if anything
<bazhang> Mattevt: what have you tried so far
<amenado> luinfana-> what kind of router is this? what brand? you have ability to configure this router?
<kneeki> weeman13221: The only line that is not commented is 'DISABLED_MODULES=""'
<bazhang> hart1: the -D bit? not sure what you are referring to
<Mattevt> nothing
<weeman13221> kneeki in the "" put nv
<cgentry72> is anyone else having issues with samba in hardy?
<kneeki> weeman13221: So, 'DISABLED_MODULES="nv"' ?
<cgentry72> samba keeps crashing
<bazhang> Mattevt: might be a good idea to try something then right?
<Mattevt> bazhang: I just connected the usb cable...in windows, WMP usually pops up. But I can't even view the mp3 player in "Computer"
<amenado> luinfana how is the current pc you are using to chat now connected? same connectivity -- pc --switch--router(wireless)--dslmodem ?
<mike_> I just installed Ubuntu tonight. Everything seems to work except the Wireless. My computer is a Dell D610. Any ideas?
<Mattevt> I'm new to ubuntu as of two days ago, bazhang, I honestly wouldn't know what to try
<luinfana> amenado: it's a Netgear Super-G router...not sure of the model no.
<weeman13221> kneeki: yes then save the file
<babolat> how do i add windows to grub? i have this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099/ ---> but it gets to "Starting up..." then nothing else.
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, your back, you got time to work with me?
<fde> Mattevt: Applications > Add/Remove > make sure it's search "All Available" and search for 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' install that and try again!
<bazhang> Mattevt: try gtkpod or rhythmbox for gnome, amarok for kde (or for gnome if you dont mind kde stuff with gnome)
<arvind_khadri> Mattevt, are you on Ubuntu or in Win
<luinfana> amenado: this PC is a laptop, goes: modem -> wireless -> laptop
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Isn't the new ubuntu supposed to show up in the upgrade manager?
<weeman13221> kneeki: ok from here ur gonna copy some stuff down cause u wont be able to be on here cause ur gonna go into virtual terminal
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: i don't know what else to do, it looks like amd doesn't support a card as old as yours in their driver
<hart1> bazhang: The howto says "sudo wpa_supplicant -w -D<****see footer below***> -i<interface> -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf " and the footnote says to do "man wpa_supplicant" to get the value for each driver - but my unit is not listed...
<luinfana> amenado: and yes, I can directly configure this router
<weeman13221> kneeki: ready?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Not yet, I forgot how to open the file as sudo via GUI
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: you could do this with xgl, but that might be more of a pain than it's worth
<Mattevt> arvind_khadri: ubuntu (hardy) I dual boot with Vista, but I'm trying to use Ubuntu the majority of the time
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<Mattevt> thanks guys I'll try what you suggested
<fde> Mattevt: It should have asked you whether you wanted to install support for such things, but I guess it didn't...
<bazhang> hart1: dont know if you need that for the 3945; it always just worked so likely not needed
<weeman13221> kneeki: which file?
<arvind_khadri> Mattevt, ok so you cant view files??
<hart1> bazhang: so don't use the -D bit at all?
<kneeki> weeman13221: linux-restricted- ....
<spikebike> egads
<pyrohotdog> Can I log in as root, and delete all user accounts, and recreate?
<weeman13221> kneeki: sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules
<bazhang> hang on hart1 am reading it
<arvind_khadri> pyrohotdog, yeah
<spikebike> ah kneeki trying to fix the GLX failed to initilize roblem?
<Mattevt> nothing shows up when I plug the player into the computer
<hart1> bazhang: OK
<pyrohotdog> arvind_khadri: Where/how do I enable root login?
<Mattevt> I'm going to try what other people have suggested
<kneeki> weeman13221: I did that already, the contents were empty. But when I view the file in Text Editor, it has contents
<weeman13221> hmm
<kneeki> spikebike: Uhm, I lost my screen resolutions
<weeman13221> thats odd
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: doing sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl does it all i guess, so it's not as much of a pain as it used to be
<arvind_khadri> pyrohotdog, gksu users-admin
<babolat> bazhang: i'm sorry to be a bother, but after that helping u're doing, would u mind looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099/ --> my grub
<kneeki> spikebike: Trying to get them back. :(
<Marfi> us.archive.ubuntu.com...is it down?
<spikebike> kneeki ah, strange
<spikebike> I'm using nvidia and X works, but not GLX
<fde> Marfi: archive.us ... you got it the wrong way around  ;)
<AnthroTechie> vaxius: yeah maybe just need a new card.  Is it an old video card?
<weeman13221> kneeki: odd, hmm try sudo vi /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules*
<Marfi> fde, please tell me your joking. this is how ubuntu installed it
<kneeki> oh, got it
<kneeki> weeman13221: I think there was a typo before, give me one second
<fde> Marfi: ahh, I'm wrong... apologies... no it's not down
<weeman13221> k
 * Marfi glares at fde    =)
<MrGnu> Hello.  I searched the forums for this, but I could not find anything: How do I get Ubuntu Hardy to recognize my USB media PNY card reader?
<amenado> luinfana-> i had to take a leek.... what kind of switch you have there? manage or unmanaged?
<fde> Marfi: Can try 'archive.ubuntu.com' also though... sometimes it'll be faster...
<kneeki> weeman13221: Oi! I don't know how to use that vi thing. When I try to add nv to it, it gives me an error
<Scunizi> I'm going to jump in the boat.. I have sound issues that weren't there before the upgrade.. Ekiga can't test the audio device saying it's not there or not configured correctly.. Any assistance to decypher this?
<haka1> heiii
<vaxius> yeah, ati's driver only works with recent cards, and i don't know if you can make the radeon driver do what you want it to do
<weeman13221> kneeki: what does it say?
<babolat> !sound | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<haka1> may i join
<amenado> MrGnu->  http://www.cs.sfu.ca/~ggbaker/personal/cf-linux
<dotech> anyone know when java will be supported by ffx 3 64-bit?
<Marfi> fde, from not connecting at all? worth a try. ty
<hobbzilla> Can anyone help me resize an fs in an LVM ?
<BoJaN> Hi
<chiphead> I'm running 8.04.  When I enable the nVidia driver in Hardware Drivers my resolution which goes to 640 X 480.
<arvind_khadri> BoJaN, hi
<hobbzilla> I assume that I need to perform the following (in order): 1) shrink fs_B. 2) reduce LVM_B. 3) increase LVM_A 4) expand fs_A . Does that sound about right?
<MrGnu> I will check that out amenado.  thank you
<BoJaN> I need some network help
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: i would try xserver-xgl though
<helix> fde, still there?
<babolat> chiphead: that's what happened to me too. just had to set it back up
<amenado> luinfana-> you there?
<kneeki> weeman13221: E35: No previous regular expression
<Scunizi> babolat: thanks.. didn't know the bot had links for this..
<spikebike> hobb yes
<weeman13221> hm..
<luinfana> amenado: not sure...
<babolat> Scunizi: they do.. big help
<luinfana> amenado: yeah I'm here
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: the drawback is bad performance from applications using opengl
<fde> helix: Yup... any luck?
<spikebike> hobb with a few fsck's in there
<pajamian> hobbzilla: yep, that sounds right.
<spikebike> which it will prompt you for
<weeman13221> kneeki dunno but i dont think itll matter anyway but get ready to copy down from here and dont do anything till u have all the instructions
<amenado> luinfana remove that switch to minimize our troubleshooting
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay
<hobbzilla> how do I know how many blocks to use for "resize2fs"
<helix> fde, nop =/ i guess i'll have to wait for an official fix, when will the official release come out?
<jlc> IndyGunFreak, you there?
<babolat> is bazhang still in here?
<spikebike> anyone here work though the upgrade to hardy and nvidia glx no longer works issue?
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/204709 this seems to be the bug in question hart1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204709 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[iwl3945] Intel 3945ABG wireless card stops working on Hardy upgrade (dup-of: 183968)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183968 in udev "mac80211 "master" interface matches existant persistent network rules" [Critical,Fix released]
<fde> helix: you threw 'blacklist ipw<whatever> into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and restarted?
<bazhang> babolat for a little while longer yeah
<Scunizi> babolat: yea.. just trying to iron everything out after the upgrade.. printer stopped working, webcam stopped, mic stopped (non-usb) etc.. other than that, Hardy is quicker and more pleasant
<helix> fde, i should have waited instead of rushing lol. Blacklisted ipw,
<babolat> bazhang: np....
<weeman13221> kneeki from here you will do ctrl+alt+F2 and thatll put you in virtual terminal
<helix> fde,oh, needs restart?
<kneeki> ok
<luinfana> amenado: unfortunately I'm not going to have access to the machine for the rest of tonight. :( If you have more ideas though I'd love to hear them; I'll give them a try tomorrow
<fde> helix: Yup...
<bazhang> babolat: what is your issue?
<BoJaN> Can somebody help me? I can't connect to the internet
<hart1> bazhang: OK I'll read that.
<chiphead> spikebike: no that's what i'm trying to get help with now
<weeman13221> kneeki: from there do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop to stop ur xserver
<babolat> bazhang: i'm sorry to be a bother, but after that helping u're doing, would u mind looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099/ --> my grub
<helix> fde, i heard reboot just resets everything... ok i'll let aptitude uninstall kde then i'll reboot
<fde> helix: Then is should work via NetworkManager for easy roaming etc...
<pajamian> luinfana: did you try "/etc/init.d/networking restart" after you changed from roaming to dhcp?
<ubud> I had a USB hard disk called " Steve" how to force mount this ntfs hard disk
<helix> fde, brb then
<jlc> Is somebody willilng to work with me to try to get my video resolution above 640x480?
<babolat> bazhang: I tried setting up my menu.lst so that I could have Winblows XP on the last part. Thing is, when I select it, it just gets to "Starting up..." then nothing else.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099/
<spikebike> chiphead tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4796619
<spikebike> ?
<fde> helix: Well, you can just rmmod etc... and restart networking only... but restarting is faster
<amenado> luinfana-> remove the switch for now
<AnthroTechie> vaxius: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9100/  guess it couldn't establish a connection.
<kneeki> weeman13221: got it
<weeman13221> then run your driver installer by using the cd command to get to where ur installer is on ur desktop
<bazhang> babolat: did you follow the !grub how to?
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay
<babolat> bazhang: which howto? :)
<amenado> luinfana and yeah did you try that? /etc/init.d/networking restart   ?
<weeman13221> the command should be sudo sh ./(insert your driver installer)
<Uplink> how can i install a GDM theme?
<fde> Actually, using NetworkManager, /etc/init.d/networking restart would break it... so don't do that
<weeman13221> kneeki: thatll run your driver installer
<kneeki> weeman13221: okay then
<MrGnu> amenado, I m on hardy, do I actually have to recompile the kernal to get the USB recognized?
<luinfana> amenado: no, didn't have a chance to try networking restart
<bazhang> !grub | babolat this one
<ubottu> babolat this one: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amenado> fde-> you are referring to our convo?
<ubud> I had a USB hard disk, how to force mount the usb ntfs hard disk?
<weeman13221> just do what it says in the prompts and make sure when it asks you if u want it to update your xorg.conf  make it do that
<amenado> MrGnu-> i dont know, i have not read that article fully
<Uplink> how can i install a GDM theme?
<bitraiser> hello everyone, is there a french channel of #ubuntu ?
<fde> Most things like Pidgin and Firefox expect NetworkManager these days, and networking restart bypasses it...
<kneeki> weeman13221: Okay
<BoJaN> somebody please send me a message, I need help getting on the net with ubuntu
<newscane> is there a problem w/ security.ubuntu.org tonight?
<fde> amenado: yup, but originally commenting on what I said...
<weeman13221> kneeki: after all that is done restart and your graphics should work or be configurable
<luinfana> amenado: eh, this kind of sucks...seems like you know where you're going with this and now I can't experiment with it
<amenado> fde what will it break?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Let's hope so! :)
<weeman13221> if any problems ill still be on here
<kneeki> weeman13221: Gonna give it a shot, wish me l uck!
<chiphead> Spikebike: that's not the same as my problem
<weeman13221> kneeki: good luck
<waxhead> hi everyone...
<fde> amenado: I just said, Firefox and Pidgin at least... many things expect NetworkManager now...
<spikebike> chiphead what is your problem?
<fde> amenado: you can probably networking restart and restart nm too though...
<Uplink> how can install a GDM theme?
 * fde never tried it
<vaxius> AnthroTechie: try a sudo apt-get update first, also be prepared to wait, because the repositories are under a lot of stress atm
<MrGnu> amenado: its ok, this is a bit over my head, I may actually have to do this in Windows or attempt to use my Nokia N800..
<spikebike> bitraise #ubuntu-fr
<pajamian> fde: networking gets restarted every time you restart your computer anyways, so what you're saying doesn't make sense.
<weeman13221> can anyone help with a compiz issue, everytime i start ubuntu my bars on my windows that have the title of the window the x and minimize and all that dont show up until i go to compiz fusion icon in my taskbar and reload window manager any solution?
<waxhead> I'm having problems with 2d slowness on hardy.. I haven't yet turned up anything in google with hints/solutions..
<bbeattie> Just to make sure, if I want to include the iso of ubuntu as a file on a live cd, I can just mount the ubuntu image iso to a loopback device, copy a file to it, unmount the device and burn the cd iso onto a dvd(since it will be larger than a cd?) and it will still boot? Or do I need to change something else in addition since I'll be using a dvd rather than cd to boot the live-cd from?
<amenado> fde i doubt it if Firefox and Pidgin would be dependent on network manager..it should not be at all
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Odd problem, I was in the middle of my upgrade to the new version, and after the first step completed it gave a popup asking if i wanted to do something... but I was typing an email and apparently was typing the n button or something, because then the upgrade just stopped put an "X" next to the second item, and now it doesn't show in the update manager to upgrade anymore
<hobbzilla> spikebike: how do I know how many blocks the fs currently uses and how to figure out how much data 1 block holds?
<monkeybritches> waxhead: How do you define 2d slowness?
<fde> pajamian: NetworkManager does too though, and /etc/networking restart doesn't contain networkmanager stuff... you can try it though if you want...
<fde> amenado: I'm telling you they are...
<waxhead> monkeybritches: alt tab - general window drawing slowness..
<MrGnu> Amenado: My EEEpc died, so I am trying to install the ISO of XUBUNTU or UBUNTU onto a 8gb sd disk.. to fix my EEEpc by loading up the ISO and deleting the Xandros that is dead in the EEEpc
<amenado> MrGnu-> good luck on that card reader,  i have not problem with using one off the shelf ..10 dolares kind..cheapo one
<BoJaN> somebody please send me a message, I need help connecting to the internet with ubuntu.
<ubud> anyone here know how to force mount a usb hard disk
<waxhead> monkeybritches: I've installed the restricted drivers for the nvida card..
<chiphead> Spikebike: I have a new nvidia 8500 gt.  It worked under 71.0.  I did a clean install of 8.04.  Went to Hardware Drivers and enbaled  the nvidia driver.  It was downloaded and enbaled.  As soon as it did my resolution went to 640 X 480
<fde> amenado: Pidgin since 2.4.0 and Firefox at least since 3.0 beta1
<monkeybritches> waxhead: How was it before you installed the drivers?
<MrGnu> amenado: Thanks, I am going to need it.  Xp does not have the driver
<amenado> fde-> am telling you also that it should not be at all, Firefox do not have that kind of dependencies
<pajamian> fde: ok, then, what's the "proper" way to restart it?
<weeman13221> chiphead: i think i have a solution for u did same with my 8800ts 512
<waxhead> monkeybritches: seemed slow then too...
<BoJaN> somebody please send me a message, I need help connecting to the internet with ubuntu.
<weeman13221> gts*
<luinfana> BoJaN: what's your trouble?
<weeman13221> chiphead: just got done with someone with same prob
<MrGnu> amenado: But I am going to try a couple of things, and cross my fingers, otherwise there could be some trouble
<fde> pajamian: I'll tell you when I figure it out... last time I tried though, I was only able to access the internet via CLI until I restarted the computer.
<MrGnu> amenado: thank you again bro
<Uplink> how can i install a GMD Theme?
<waxhead> monkeybritches: I installed beta clean ( new laptop ) 5 days before the release.
<pat_klly> I left this message earlier a different NICK, but had to leave. I'm having problems getting my Wireless Networking Card to work in my Dell D610 laptop. Everything else seems to be working. Where would I start in trying to troubleshoot the problem. I'm new to Ubundu and do not know any command line commands
<amenado> MrGnu-> you're welcome, good luck my friend
<weeman13221> chiphead: you might have to use the nvidia driver and not the open source one
<pajamian> fde: well, that would be a step in the right direction, at least, heh.
<BoJaN> It only lets me connect to the internet when It's connected to my XP computer using a crossover cable
<MrGnu> amenado: I ll let you know how it worked out
<chiphead> weeman13221: how do I do that?
<monkeybritches> waxhead: Are the restricted drivers the ones that came with the installation? Have you tried downloading drivers from nVidia?
<amenado> MrGnu okay
<fde> pajamian: hah
<BoJaN> but when I try a direct connection I can't connect
<spikebike> chiphead is using the driver
<luinfana> BoJaN: I assume we're talking about a laptop here? And Hardy (8.04?)
<Uplink> BoJaN are u under a HUB?
<weeman13221> chiphead: go to nvidia's website and download the driver installer for your video card for linux
<wynd> is there a way i can get xubuntu to process the ~/.xinitrc file but still load the session i tell it to load on the login menu?
<waxhead> monkeybritches: last time I did this I found a link on the ubuntu forums that showed at the xorg.conf needed to look like...
<spikebike> weeman dunno, that seems broken
<babolat> bazhang: looking at it now.. don't see anything that could help me.. again, please look.. i posted my issue in the forum, so that i won't flood the channel.. ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4831757#post4831757 *the least reply*
<amazen720> Wyzard: where do I get a serial number from for vmware?
<BoJaN> PC, 8.04 and no im not under a hub
<waxhead> monkeybritches: I used the ones in the distro... installed from restricted drivers
<fde> amenado: Apologies about stepping on your toes btw, continue helping him as I wasn't following... just weird that you were talking about the same thing I was at the same time  :)
<chiphead> Weeman13221: thanks I'll try that
<Uplink> then why you need a cross over cable for?
<weeman13221> chiphead: ther is more to it than that
<BoJaN> I was using my XP computer as a router
<spikebike> that seems to either result in A GLX being broken or B all windows decorations flashing/disappearing
<weeman13221> chiphead: you wont be able to just run the installer normally in ubuntu
<BoJaN> We only have 2 IPs here
<amenado> fde, no not stepping in my toes at all, more brains to attack a problem is better me thinks..we compliment each other
<Uplink> LoL i see
<BoJaN> our ISP doesn't do networking so we didnt get a router or anything
<luinfana> BoJaN: internet connection = cable or DSL?
<monkeybritches> I would recommend downloading the latest from nVidia. Also search ubuntuforums.org using your card model as search criteria to see if anyone else had similar problems and a resolution.
<amenado> BoJaN-> come again? ISP does not do networking?
<Uplink> LoL
<fde> amenado: Your assistance would help on version prior to Hardy I think, but NetworkManager is now default across the desktop, so keep it in mind
<BoJaN> just 2 external IPs so Im trying to use my linux machine as a server and router
<Uplink> he means filter the webpages
<Uplink> i think
<hart1> bazhang: no - the line in my file refers to wlan0 not to eth0 - the interface works in unsecured mode, I just can't get it to connect in WPA-PSK mode...
<luinfana> BoJaN: do you have access to the machine in question right now?
<BoJaN> yes
<pajamian> amenado: fde: luinfana: well the way I figure it he can restart networking and at least see if it works for pinging, etc.  If it breaks FF and Pidgin then at least he knows that he just has to reboot at that point.
<amenado> fde I may not be seeing the link, i'd like to turn off network manager and test this out..you recall how to disable network manager?
<AnthroTechie> vaxius: yeah its still failing to fetch files
<luinfana> BoJaN: OK, so try plugging it directly into ethernet
<BoJaN> I have
<BoJaN> thats the problem
<BoJaN> it doesnt work
<bazhang> hart1: sorry to leave mid-fix, but I have to head out for awhile
<BoJaN> only when my XP machine is between it and the modem
<Uplink> so ur using ur XP Machine like a proxy
<luinfana> BoJaN: right, but try it anywa
<bitraiser> anyone here happen to know and speak French?
<hart1> OK - I have to go out soon to. Will try again here later...
<BoJaN> yeah pretty much
<monkeybritches> Non...
<united> yo bro
<fde> amenado: I think you can just Uncheck "Enable Networking" by right click menu on nm-applet... wait... then re-check it... but I'm not 100% sure... NetworkManager is a wrapper around all the classic stuff though giving a dbus interface, and I think others are using that exclusively now.
<bazhang> babolat: the grub how to is not what you need--first use gparted then boot from the live cd to update grub  have to head out now--sorry to leave in mid-fix stream
<reverendfreeze> hi all...anyone got a minute to help a noob with a serial problem??
<arvind_khadri> !fr | bitraiser
<ubottu> bitraiser: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<chris062689> hello
<monkeybritches> !fr
<spikebike> bitraiser: not I, but #ubuntu-fr is likely
<united> i'm a newbie
<spikebike> heh
<Uplink> BoJaN: how many NICards you got on your XP?
<bitraiser> no one there in #ubuntu-fr
<bitraiser> it's dead channel
<BoJaN> 2
<chris062689> lol
<united> can someone help me to make my ubuntu look like XP
<babolat> bazhang.. ok.. laters
<kneeki> weeman13221: Well, good news and bad.
<united> ?
<luinfana> BoJaN: if we're going to troubleshoot we have to start from where the problem is
<bitraiser> let me rephrase, there are 174 users but all are afk
<united> can someone please help me to make my ubuntu look like XP
<fde> amenado: If you run /etc/init.d/networking restart it should just take over from NetworkManager heh
<BoJaN> I'll have to disconnect from this machine to connect directly
<united> please pm me
<BoJaN> anything you want me to do while im disconnected?
<kneeki> weeman13221: What you had me do, did not work. I was able to stop xserver, but when I attempted to launch the driver installer it gave me the error 'must be done in root'
<ethan961> united: check gnome-look for themes
<arvind_khadri> united, get KDE
<luinfana> BoJaN: ah, I see. You don't have a switch or any other way to stay on IRC while directly connecting that computer?
<reverendfreeze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<weeman13221> kneeki: did u use sudo and run the command
<babolat> could someone please look at --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4831757#post4831757 *need to add Windblows to grub but don't know how*
<BoJaN> No, I can only have 1 or the other hooked in directly
<kneeki> weeman13221: Well, I tried logging in as root, but I kept getting incorrect passwords for some reason, so I checked my xorg.conf file, and it said to auto reconfigure it type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<GiXXeR420> hey someone, I tried to get a prog through terminal and it tells me this
<GiXXeR420> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install skype
<GiXXeR420> [sudo] password for bryan:
<GiXXeR420> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<GiXXeR420> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<weeman13221> sudo ./(the installer) or sudo sh ./(the installer)
<ethan961> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GiXXeR420> what does that mean?
<amenado> fde perhaps am getting this confused with   network-admin as I always use non-roaming so I dont see the network-manager
<BoJaN> and I want the linux one to share the internet connection with my XP one
<kneeki> weeman13221: And, now I have 1280x1024 resolution. Hmmm
<shane2peru> babolat, ok, I will check it out, I have done that before. :)
<united> ethan961 : is that link contain also the step by step guide to install XP theme?
<kneeki> weeman13221: Heh, I guess I didn't. Brb, gonna try that
<weeman13221> well then your drivers just werent enable but installer
<BoJaN> but it wont connect to the internet if it's hooked in directly
<babolat> shane2peru: please do...
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, run sudo apt-get install -f
<luinfana> BoJaN: well then I'm not sure if I can help...look around on the forums for network troubleshooting HOWTO's, print them out, and then directly connect the machine and try some tests
<GiXXeR420> says command not found
<reverendfreeze> can someone look at this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<luinfana> BoJaN: I know it won't...that's what you want to fix though right?
<fde> amenado: Are you using Hardy?
<amenado> BoJaN-> can you elaborate on your network layout? how things are connected?
<Uplink> how can i install a GMD theme?
<GiXXeR420> i typed it wrong it still says the original message
<BoJaN> luinfana: Yeah
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<amenado> fde-> on another machine yes, i have it booted to livecd
<pat_klly> so much for ubuntu community support
<pat_klly> quit
<BoJaN> Modem -> XP -> Linux     is what I have right now
<ShaneN> Is there a specific *buntu distro for running on VMWare? I thought I heard something about it before, but I can't find it for the life of me
<fde> amenado: What I'm saying is only applicable to Hardy afaik....
<Uplink> lol
<Gumby> pat_klly: thats /quit
<BoJaN> but I want Modem -> Linux -> XP
<amenado> !who | BoJaN
<ubottu> BoJaN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gumby> /end help
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, sorry the apt was like this sudo apt-get install-f
<babolat> shane2peru: my sitch is the very last post
<ethan961> ShaneN, no, there isn't
<amenado> fde-> yes its livecd 8.04 which is hardy
<fde> ShaneN: all Ubuntu versions will run in VMWare... apt-cache search vmware
<GiXXeR420> its cool it seems to work now, im tryoing to do sudo apt-get update now
<shane2peru> babolat, wow, I was noticing it wasn't the first lol
<luinfana> BoJaN: so you have "connection sharing" on in XP, right?
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, :) nice
<GiXXeR420> ty arvind_khadri
<BoJaN> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, always welcome
<BoJaN> what does that do?
<Uplink> ?
<amenado> BoJaN-> easy to make your linux as the router/gateway to share your internet access with your XP
<ikt> anyone know how to scan a network share for viruses?
<fde> amenado: You're using network-admin on a LiveCD?
<GiXXeR420> seems to be stuck at 99%
<BoJaN> Luinfana: yeah
<Uplink> lol
<babolat> shane2peru: now, my menu.lst looks like this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9099/ what am i doing wrong? it gets to "starting up..." then nothing happens
<shane2peru> babolat, what user name?
<luinfana> BoJaN: well I think amenado has an idea, I'll let him talk
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, that happens will go away
<babolat> shane2peru: jeffimperial
<reverendfreeze> can someone look at this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<GiXXeR420> cool
<amenado> fde yes am using  gksu network-admin
<chiphead> weeman13221: i downloaded the driver from the nvidia
<BoJaN> Amenado: thats what im trying to do but linux wont connect to the internet unless my XP machine is between it and the modem
<GiXXeR420> brasero is not working either so i had to switch back to serpentine
<Geezle> I have a (hopefully) simple fstab issue.  When I installed Hardy I formatted a fat32 partition to ext3.  Now it mounts on boot, but all I have is a Lost & Found folder and read only access.  fstab is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9101/
<GiXXeR420> ok somethin new is happening in terminal
<GiXXeR420> looks good
<amenado> BoJaN->  your  linux box has two nic cards?
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone help me get my laptop sound card to work properly? the sound works, but when I plug in my headphones the speakers don't stop playing sound... lspci says that my sound card is a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03). This feature works fine in vista... any idea how to activate it in ubuntu?
<weeman13221> chiphead: well unfortuneatly i have to go, its late where im at, so i have to hit the hay, try and get someone to help or look it up online
<BoJaN> Amenado: Yes, I've tried both of them as well
<shane2peru> babolat, ahhh, double hdd setup, ohh, it has to do with mapping the drives correctly
<fde> amenado: you mean System > Administration > Network? That configures NetworkManager ...
<Mattevt> does it normally take for-eh-ver to dl amarok through terminal
<amenado> Geezle-> you just formatted it..so nothing in it til you put a file in
<GiXXeR420> waiting for headers now....
<babolat> shane2peru: was starting to think that? how do i know which HD to put in the Winblows part?
<shane2peru> babolat, I have never done that, but let me see if I can google something up on it, I know I have seen stuff on that before, and you look like you have a simple setup.
<Uplink> BoJaN, get wireshark
<chiphead> Weeman: thanks but besides you I've been ignored in here
<Geezle> amenado: I don't have write access though, so I can't put anything there
<amenado> fde yes and thats equivalent to  gksu network-admin
<GiXXeR420> my download speed is 800+KB/s
<shane2peru> babolat, can you give me the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<Geezle> tried changing permission with chmod but no dice for some reason
<hobbzilla> Okay so performing a `resize2fs /dev/myvl/tmpvol 2162688` gave me a Segmentation fault (core dumped). any ideas?  (yes /tmp was unmounted.)
<fde> amenado: Ok, then you are using NetworkManager  ;)
<amenado> Geezle-> then as sudo, you can change permissions and ownership
<shane2peru> babolat, in the terminal, use pastebin. :)
<GiXXeR420> i hope this crap hurries up im not used to waiting around too long for downloads lol
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, it'll
<amenado> fde well so far Firefox is not dependent on it
<babolat> shane2peru: one moment pls :)
<GiXXeR420> now theres all kinds of errors arvind_khadri
<AncientPC> ls
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, ok what are the errors
<BoJaN> Uplink: What is wireshark? And what should I do with that?
<amenado> BoJaN-> okay lets try connecting your linux to your modem directly okay?
<reverendfreeze> Is there anyone on who knows anything about configuring a serial port?
<fde> amenado: Perhaps they fixed the issue I had then, idk
<AncientPC> oops wrong window
<Geezle> amenado: I tried based on advice on the forum, but I got no result.  Can I not just get it to mount with rw access from fstab?
<arvind_khadri> !paste | GiXXeR420
<ubottu> GiXXeR420: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GiXXeR420> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9103/
<babolat> shane2peru: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9102/
<BoJaN> Amenado: alright but I'll have to disconnect from this computer
<luinfana> Uplink: why are you directing him to Wireshark>
<waxhead> monkeybritches: OK, just checking synaptic, I have the nvidia-new drivers installed...
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, checking
<Uplink> BoJaN, its a protocol network analizer
<GiXXeR420> ty
<amenado> Geezle-> you can paste in pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<Geezle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9101/
<amenado> Bojan okay
<Uplink> it will sniff packets and tell u why your PC is not connecting to the router
<shane2peru> babolat, ok, /dev/sdb1 is your Windows hdd, do you see that?
<GiXXeR420> doesnt look like anything important tho arvind_khadri
<Uplink> i believe u have a DCHP problem
<luinfana> Uplink: I've never heard of Wireshark being used for network troubleshooting...
<Uplink> but who knows
<amenado> Geezle-> which partitions did you reformat?
<babolat> shane2peru: yep.. now, what to do with grub? sorry for being a complete simian..
<Uplink> luinfana: ...
<tonyyarusso> luinfana: Uh, that's like, the point.
<Geezle> amenado: oops, it's sdc6
<BoJaN> amenado: anything you need me to do while i'm disconnected?
<Uplink> lol
<amenado> luinfana-> it can be used, it captures the packets
<Uplink> exactly
<Uplink> >:/
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, run apt-get update
<luinfana> Uplink: tonyyarusso: amenado: alright alright, I'll shut up
<GiXXeR420> and i still cant get skype through apt-get install
<Uplink> lol
<amenado> Bojan nothing yet, but you can make sure you get an ip address
<tonyyarusso> Although I also once used Wireshark to recover a password, that was _somehow_ stored in an FTP "bookmark", but I couldn't find where it was saved.  :)
<GiXXeR420> thats what i just did and it gave me those errors arvind_khadri
<BoJaN> alright brb
<purpleposeidon> hrrm, are the us repos down?
<amenado> Geezle-> not on the list you pasted
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, seems to be some issue with keyring manager...again run the update
<tonyyarusso> purpleposeidon: If you have to ask, they probably are.  (not the greatest reputation)
<amenado> Geezle-> my mistake, i overlooked
<shane2peru> babolat, no prob, we all have to learn, now, I'm kind of shooting in the dark since I have never done this, but I'm pretty sure that you are going to need to put (hd2,0) in the root line for windows
<reverendfreeze> can someone look at this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<purpleposeidon> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Geezle> amenado: no worries
<shane2peru> babolat, you know how to edit your grub now?
<amenado> Geezle-> can you replace this  UUID=829ff193-0787-4b80-abed-8b479d638ee  with  /dev/sdc6 ?
<babolat> shane2peru: i'll go and try that..
<GiXXeR420> ok in process arvind_khadri
<ikt> anyone know how to scan a network share for viruses?
<babolat> shane2peru: yep
<shane2peru> babolat, give that a try and boot try and boot into windows, I'm going to read up on this.
<Geezle> amenado: hang on, I'll try
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, ok
<reverendfreeze> Is there anyone on who knows anything about configuring a serial port?
<babolat> shane2peru: appreciate it.. brb after boot...
<amenado> Geezle-> and then  sudo mount -a;  then touch  /media/sdc6/testfile
<Scunizi> when i try using a "test sound" in Multimedia sys. selector for Default input I get a short test sound followed by a little crackling then silence.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<CaptainMorgan> is there a program in Ubuntu or its packages that have something similar to Adobe Acrobat's pdf document insertion feature ?
<reverendfreeze> can someone look at this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<switchcat> It fetches almost all the upgrade files and then it fails?!?
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9104/ arvind_khadri
<Uplink> how can i install a GMD theme?
<arvind_khadri> CaptainMorgan, we have the adobe reader 8 itself
<AdrianStrays> Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped me.
<GiXXeR420> theres errors in the middle and at the end of the text form terminal arvind_khadri
<amenado> reverendfreeze-> you can use setserial, bu t you have to download the package for that
<CaptainMorgan> arvind_khadri, thanks.. but there is definitely a difference
<abstortedminds> Hi, when i hold down a key on the keybaord, i Cannot move the mouse, anyone know what i can do ?
<arvind_khadri> CaptainMorgan, yeah that would be there :)
<GiXXeR420> take ur time arvind_khadri im in no hurry and u appear to be helping others
<amenado> reverendfreeze-> or stty perhaps
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, checking
<GiXXeR420> np
<Geezle> amenado: Perfect!  It worked.  I figured it would be something simple...just not *that* simple :)
<reverendfreeze> amenado - already have the package d/l and installed...just not sure what to do with it...
<Geezle> thanks
<astro76> reverendfreeze: you sure you're hooked to the second serial port?
<amenado> reverendfreeze-> a good start would be to  man setserial
<AdrianStrays> Could someone please help me with this....
<linlynx6> Somebody may help me with this please    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9105/
<Uplink> lol
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, it seems that the extra repos you have added have some issues with their GPG keys and some repos couldnt be reached
<BoJaN111> Ok, didnt work
<ethan961> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<fde> linlynx6: can you please run the same command but put 'LANG=C' infront of it?
<abstortedminds> Hi, when i hold down a key on the keybaord, i Cannot move the mouse, anyone know what i can do ?
<babolat> shane2peru: i get "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<GiXXeR420> it keeps mentioning feisty arvind_khadri but i have hardy 8.04 release
<tech0007> linlynx6: its in french
<fde> linlynx6: It'll make it use English for just that command.
<Uplink> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Uplink: Error: "lol" is not a valid command.
<shane2peru> babolat, ha ha, I found that out reading while you were gone. lol sorry
<GiXXeR420> well can i ersae some repos and/or fix them or some others arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, just a second didnt see tht
<reverendfreeze> amenado - yep... minicon of /dev/ttyS1 and playing with the touchpad sends characters to the terminal...I just can't get ubuntu to recognize those signals as the commands to move the pointer...
<diefordethklok> hey, I'm using hardy and neither apt-get or synaptic is downloading anything, it just hangs at zero
<babolat> shane2peru: no prob... any more ideas?
<shane2peru> babolat, here is what you need here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902
<GiXXeR420> should i run sudo apt-get upgrade arvind_khadri ??? maybe it didnt install correctly??
<BoJaN111> amenado: I didn't get an IP
<babolat> shane2peru: reading it now...
<shane2peru> babolat, read the first post and try the menu option that they give, that is the proper setup.
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, yeah hey just replace the fiesty with hardy do a update
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<maunykah> ok I have finished downloading the ubuntu desktop package on my kubuntu pc and when I restarted and tried to boot into gnome, all I saw was a tan screen.  I heard the system login sound but it didn't load properly. What did I do wrong?
<Uplink> how can i install an GDM THEME?
<linlynx6> like this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9106/
<GiXXeR420> umm how do i get in that sources list again?? im bad at linux still?
<crimsun> Uplink: system> administration> login window
<amenado> BoJaN-> does your modem have a dhcp server? ie does it dole out the ip address to you ? or you have a static ip address assigned?
<GiXXeR420> umm how do i get in that sources list again?? im bad at linux still? arvind_khadri
<reverendfreeze> amenado - this post details what I've done to try to figure this out...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<diefordethklok> system-administration-software sources gixxer420
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, gsu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fde> linlynx6: no... 'LANG=C apt-get update' looks like you ran apt-get update to get that issue?
<shane2peru> babolat, see how they have it with the mapping thing, that is what you are going to need to do. to get Windows to boot.
<daguar> quick question: for Hardy Heron Server, is it safe to add the Gutsy repositories to get simple packages (i.e. dhcp3-server); don't see such packages elsewhere
<Uplink> crimsun: i downloaded one from www.gnome-look.org and its on the desktop but login window wont pick it up
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, thats gksu gedit
<TaRDy> Hello, Is there a new channel for getting help on 7.10 ?
<GiXXeR420> ty arvind_khadri
<daguar> correction: don't see them in the HH repos
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, welcome
<amenado> reverendfreeze-> can you repaste the url again
<BoJaN111> amenado: I'm not sure, I have no way to connect to my modem. I think we just have 2 statis IPs
<schnoowork> hello i was just wondering how i install pecl with hardy heron it doesnt seem to be in apt-get anymore :\
<reverendfreeze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<shane2peru> babolat, It seems that is the standard setup for Windows on the slave drive and Ubuntu on the master drive.
<BoJaN111> static*
<maunykah> there was one broken package which was ubuntu-info docs but I fixed it
<crimsun> daguar: make sure the main component is enabled.  `apt-cache policy dhcp3-server'
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<diefordethklok> i dont think so tardy, although gusty is still officially supported
<amenado> BoJaN-> this is going to be a bit difficult to troubleshoot, do you have another pc you can use to chat while troubleshooting?
<linlynx6> fde I dont know where I put Lang=c
<GiXXeR420> hey arvind_khadri i have ubuntu studio crap in there would it be safe to erase that entry??
<marckie> !java
<jbinder> How do I install apache with ssl?
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<babolat> shane2peru: seems like it.. Windows is just for games 'til wine supports the ones i play :)
<jim_beam> has anyone tried lotus symphony
<bluefoxx> so i have a nice personal dvd collection, but my dvdplayer tends to eat dvds now and then. so i want to make copies of my dvds that i can play in there. i tried ripping and reburning but they dont play. any help? is tehre a ubuntu equivilant to something like clonedvd?
<BoJaN111> amenado: no, I just have this one
<schnoowork> !pecl
<ubottu> Factoid pecl not found
<jbinder> How do I install apache with ssl? (through apt-get)
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<shane2peru> babolat, I'll be here for a little longer, let me know if that works, if not that seems like the super thread for 2 hdd dual booting.
<Behfar> helllllllllllppppppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<fde> linlynx6: Neither do I... heh... it goes before the command though like the example I showed 'LANG=C apt-get update' <-- try it
<Uplink> crimsun: i downloaded one from www.gnome-look.org and its on the desktop but login window wont pick it up
<diefordethklok> sudo apt-cache search apache jbinder
<amenado> BoJaN-> i lost my train of thoughts..can you elaborate on the desired network?
<BoJaN111> amenado: I just thought of something though, my PSP can connect via wifi while both of our IPs are in use
<diefordethklok> then dl the right packages
<daguar> crimsun: thanks, will try
<Crusader_Tech> Hello Everyone.  I'm making the switch to Ubuntu from windows, and I've got almost everything knocked out.  But one more thing is giving me trouble.  Blowing any kind of video up to full screen drops it down to only a few frams persecond, and it gets VERY choppy.  Is this problem unique to me?
<crimsun> Uplink: click the "Local" tab, then choose "Add"
<BoJaN111> amenado: I want to use this linux computer as a router and also run a small flash server on it
<jim_beam> Behfar was up
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<diefordethklok> do you have drivesrs installed crusader?
<jbinder> diefordethklok: I did that.
<amenado> BoJaN-> i lost my train of thoughts..can you elaborate on the desired network? i still need an explaination from you on how things are going to be interconnected
<jbinder> diefordethklok: apache thing
<BoJaN111> amenado: and then have it share the connection with my windows computer
<fde> linlynx6: To clarify, that goes on the same line, exactly as I typed...
<TaRDy> a driver installed for my wireless PCI card, however the network connections does not acknowledge it, any help?
<GiXXeR420> arvind_khadri, there is only one line on the sources list that had a feisty entry but in the terminal i saw like 10??
<Uplink> crimsun: when i click "ADD" wont detect my theme :(
<SyncopatedFool> everytime i try to boot into the gutsy live cd, instead of getting to gnome, i get to a busybox shell, what do i need to be doing to get this to work so i can install?
<amenado> BoJaN-> okay, does your linux box have two nic cards?
<legend2440> Uplink: or maybe system>appearance>themes>install will work
<GiXXeR420> running update arvind_k
<BoJaN111> amenado: yes
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, over??
<GiXXeR420> over?
<Uplink> nope
<Behfar> trying to installing freaking ubuntu from live cd but X won't start....... its on a Dell tablet PC with ATI video card....... i choose install and i get to rc.d [OK] screen but it just sits there, i can CTRL ALT f1 to get to prompt but startx  will fail to start
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, ok did you remove all instances of  fiesty ...
<amenado> Bojan you have a dsl connection to your ISP?
<Uplink> wont pick it up neither
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<renee_> has anyone tried to install virtualbox-ose from the packages in the package manager on hardy?
<diefordethklok> sudo apt-get install apache2 maybe jbinder?
<fde> linlynx6: you might want to just try taking out the 'fr.' part of the URL though, could be they simply don't have a french mirror...
<BoJaN111> amenado: Its a 10mbit cable connection
<babolat> shane2peru: brb after another bootup
<renee_> because I've attempted it twice, and twice it completely screwed up my system
<matthias> hi how can i get ubuntu to autodetect my screen resolution ? my ati driver screwed up my screen resolution andi can not get back ...
<jbinder> diefordethklok: That isn't SSL
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<daguar> crimsun: did you mean enable the gutsy main? apt-cache policy dhcp3-server just spits that i don't have it installed
<amenado> BoJaN-> and the dsl modem is  also acting as the dhcp server? or you dont know?
<waxhead> interesting.. looking at the trouble shooting guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, it says that nvidia_new should show up in the installed modules..
<orbisvicis> are the canonical servers seriously slow atm, or is it just my end ?
<jim_beam> Behfar: try http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<crimsun> daguar: no, you should have _no_ gutsy repos enabled.
<arvind_k> matthias, restart x and check up
<waxhead> however it doesn't...
<Uplink> here is the theme where i got it http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Swirl?content=30846
<SyncopatedFool> everytime i try to boot into the gutsy live cd, instead of getting to gnome, i get to a busybox shell, what do i need to be doing to get this to work so i can install?
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9108/ arvind_k and ya i did there was only one instance of feisty i had to change to hardy then i saved and closed the list, then ran update
<legend2440> Uplink: which theme package is it?
<orbisvicis> synaptic is going ~600 B/s
<Uplink> i just posted it ^_^
<TaRDy> a driver installed for my wireless PCI card, however the network connections does not acknowledge it, any help?
<GiXXeR420> thats ewhta it looks likenow arvind_k i have no idea what i did to it
<matthias> arvind_k: how do o do that ?
<luinfana> amenado: thanks for your help with the Realtek card...I'll be back in a day or two, probably with more questions :)
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<tonyyarusso> jbinder: yes, installing apache2 will pull in SSL support through a dependency.
<amenado> luinfana-> okay..good luck
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, i think there are lots of instances there
<Uplink> legend2440: its a GDM theme
<BoJaN111> amenado: It may be, yes.
<ikt> anyone know how to scan a network share for viruses?
<luinfana> amenado: thanks
<arvind_k> matthias, press ctrl+alt+backskpace
<bluefoxx> any such thing as a clonedvd equivilant for linux/ubuntu? all i want to do is make a copy of a dvd i allready own so im not having to repurchase my movies after they get damaged by me TV's internal dvd player.
<AdrianStrays> ﻿ Every time I would log in, network manager would request access to the default keyring, requiring that I enter in my password.  I followed a post to fix this issue, but in the process it made it so my wireless couldn't connect to anything. I took out the coding, the issue remained. I reinstalled the driver, the issue remained.  I installed wicd, the issue remained.  I really would like to fix this, and so far no one has helped
<matthias> thank you will try that ...
<amenado> BoJaN-> your xp right now is connected to the dsl modem directly?
<astro76> ikt: there's clamav
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, the 4th line has one
<astro76> !repeat | AdrianStrays
<ubottu> AdrianStrays: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ricardo> Hi, all i have a Dell Inspiron 6400 with and ATI Express Mobility X1400 everything runs smoothly on Gusty but i only have one problem the S-Video and VGA output isnt working is there a way to fix this or its impossible?
<BoJaN111> amenado: yes and then it shares the connection with linux using a crossover cable
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, then 7 and 8
<CloudFX> how do i enable desktop cube?
<Don_Miguel> !paste| AdrianStrays
<ubottu> AdrianStrays: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Uplink> lol crap
<amenado> BoJaN-> okay on windows, open up a cmd line and type this   ipconfig  and tell me the ip address assigned
<GiXXeR420> arvind_k, i agrree that there are lots , u want me to pastebin my sources list?
<matthias> arvind_k tried that but no change ... still in 800x600
<reverendfreeze> AdrianStrays - theres a post in the forums dealing directly with wireless...I believe it's a sticky...
<arvind_k> !cube | CloudFX
<ubottu> CloudFX: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<musikgoat> anyone know where to fix the resolution for the login env?  I have a dual output video card, and at login (i've only got one output in use), I get the login username box in the lower right, and cannot see the options usually located in the bottom left
<diefordethklok> sorry jinder, I don't know much about webservers , but there is an ssl extension, ist that what you want?
<BoJaN111> 68.146.116.136
<CloudFX> thanks
<Behfar> crap man, i have4 to go download more crap to make the installer work
<Behfar> ?
<matthias> arvind_k in system->preferance->screen i only have 800x600
<SyncopatedFool> everytime i try to boot into the gutsy live cd, instead of getting to gnome, i get to a busybox shell, what do i need to be doing to get this to work so i can install?
<arvind_k> matthias, set the screen resolution by hand System->preferences->screen resolutio
<hsf> hh
<BoJaN111> amenado: I've tried giving linux a static IP using that
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9109/ arvind_k thats my sources list
<arvind_k> matthias, or re configure x...sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amenado> BoJaN-> okay, which interface of the linux box you want to be connected to your dsl modem?
<BoJaN111> amenado: eth0
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, taking  a look now
<matthias> arvind_k thanks i will try that ...
<GiXXeR420> cool thanks alot man
<amenado> BoJaN-> okay pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file of your linux
<Crusader_Tech> Does anyone have an idea why video playback would get REALLY choppy when I go full screen?
<orbisvicis> does synaptic check md5 for packages before installing ?
<BoJaN111> amenado: ok, brb
<babolat> shane2peru: it worked lol
<Uplink> legend2440: got it dude?
<Crusader_Tech> Playback is smooth in Windows, Choppy in Ubuntu on the same machine.
<TaRDy> a driver installed for my wireless PCI card, however the network connections does not acknowledge it, any help?
<legend2440> Uplink: did you extract it? i dont think you have to extract themes. just point at gz file
<Hammer89> anyone else having a problem with image thumbnails showing up on hardy?
<shane2peru> babolat, great!  glad to hear it
<Uplink> yes i did extract it
<Uplink> lol
<AdrianStrays> reverendfreeze, I've looked through the wikis, I've ready the stickies, and I'd appreciate some help, rather than being constantly redirected...
<SyncopatedFool> Crusader_Tech: what kind of file format is it?
<orbisvicis> or run some checksum, im worried its possible this network connection is ruining the dl ?
<bluefoxx> ok, is there any program we have in ubuntu to build a dvd to run in a standard dvdplayer, once burned onto a dvd-r? so i could say publish my own home movies from my digital camera to watch on my tv[as it has no s-video in, and  is digital incapable]
<legend2440> Uplink: try without extracting
<Uplink> but the orginal file is on desktop too
<amenado> TaRDy-> veify with  sudo  lshw -C network
<cdub_> hi all - having trouble with hardy heron. trying to play vid with gxine and movie player - both freeze everything - any ideas?
<babolat> shane2peru: thanks.. really thanks.. :)
<Uplink> so it would pick it up anyways
<Uplink> blueswirl.tar.bz2
<shane2peru> babolat, glad to be of help.  Enjoy!
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: It seems to be any video. It happens with .avi's, youtube videos, etc.  The video card is a 6800, and 3D games play smoothly.
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, you havent downloaded the keys thats it..i'll tell you the line numbers just remove the hash b4 it
<schitzo> hi
<astro76> bluefoxx: devede is one, also aptitude search dvd or search in Synaptic
<legend2440> Uplink: what is name of the theme?
<schitzo> ok
<BoJaN111> amenado: how do I paste a file in here?
<GiXXeR420> umm im not sure i know what u mean arvind_k  im kina a idiot sometimes
<diefordethklok> Err, why are the repo servers horribly slow?
<shane2peru> !hi | schitzo
<ubottu> schitzo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fde> Crusader_Tech: Does it look as bad without Compiz, per chance? On most modern systems, videos use the GPU rather than the CPU, and so does Compiz, could be they're arguing...
<astro76> !paste | BoJaN111
<amenado> BoJaN111-> not here, in pastebin
<ubottu> BoJaN111: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SyncopatedFool> Crusader_Tech: Are you watching the avi videos via Firefox?  choppiness in youtube is pretty typical imo
<Uplink> legend2440: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Swirl?content=30846
<cdub_> anyone know where i can get help playing videos in hardy
<CloudFX> cdub_: right here!
<Uplink> lol
<bluefoxx> astro76: kk, ty
<BoJaN111> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9110/
<TaRDy> amenado: I will try that, i used NDISwrapper for the driver and it said it was installed properly, and i am using the wireless card right now on windows side
<Iago1989> Hello everybody, still haven't fixed my brightness issue if you remember me, but this time my problem is installing XP. I was dual booting XP, I made 2 partitions, and XP can't find the hard drive. Asus m50sv, anybody think they can help? I know this isnt exaclty ubuntu :-P
<fde> Crusader_Tech: Could also be that your system is just slow, heh
<cdub_> gxine and movie player keep freezing when i start them up
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: This is my first time dabbling in Linux.  I was trying to figure out why it's smooth in windows (under firefox) but not in linux.  I seem to have everthing else working.
<J-a-K-e> hey is anyone able to help me out with pulseaudio and ladspa?
<gaspipe1> night all
<CloudFX> cdub_: I highly suggest giving VLC Media Player a go
<daguar> crimsun: sry for the continued bother, but sources.list shows hardy main restricted without #; is there some obvious thing i'm not picking up on?
<crimsun> daguar: paste the entire line.
<amenado> TaRDy-> also tell us what is the results of   iwconfig
<BlakeSmith> Anyone know why I am not able to get file permissions on this vfat partition with root?
<legend2440> Uplink: it says "BlueSwirl" does not appear to be a valid theme. when i try to install it
<diefordethklok> I don't know, try doing a fresh windows install and then dual booting ubuntu
<Crusader_Tech> fde: It's not sluggish.  1.6 Pentium M, gig ram, 6800 video.  My thing is video playback in windows is perfectly smooth, but not in Ubuntu.
<diefordethklok> lago1989^^^
<end-user> musikgoat: I believe you will need to restart and hit escape to enter the boot options while it is loading, and one of the options there is to, I forget the exact name and I can't find it online, but something to the effect of redect X settings/graphics settings. Does anyone know the option I'm talking about?
<SyncopatedFool> Crusader_Tech: try VLC, usually the best option for watching videos on any OS.  sudo aptitude install vlc
<daguar> crimsun: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<daguar> crimsun: deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<Iago1989> diefordethklok: I tried that
<amenado> BoJaN111-> no wonder it will not work, you have it set for dhcp while your isp have given you that 68.146.x.x
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: I'll give that one a shot.
<Iago1989> clean XP install didn't work
<SyncopatedFool> if it's still choppy in VLC, i'm not sure.
<nadalizadeh> ﻿BlakeSmith: try unmounting it and mount it in a root shell : mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/driveC
<BoJaN111> amenado: Yeah i've tried it with a static IP as well as roaming mode
<end-user> musikgoat: Anyway, I had the same problem after upgrading, and that did the trick for me. I'm going to keep browsing the forums and see if I can find the post that fixed it for me
<Uplink> legend2440: i found a install note and says "Use 'gdmsetup' to install."
<nadalizadeh> don't use fstab rules
<cdub_> cloudFX trying to play MP4 and VLC has good video but no audio. Gxine used to play fine in gibbon, but now freezes
<amenado> BoJaN111-> when you connect directly to the dsl modem?
<musikgoat> end-user: i didn't think anyone read that... any suggestions will help.   I think the problem is with GDM, no?
<diefordethklok> What exactly is the error lago1989
<spikebike> crusader are you using the nvidia driver or nv?
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, i tried sudo umount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /home/blake/Desktop/WALKMAN/
<BoJaN111> amenado: yeah
<shane2peru> SyncopatedFool, are the special effects enabled?  Is the sound choppy or just picture?
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: one other question.  I've got 8.04 beta on CD, and I'm out of blank disks.  If I install it, will my first "system update" bring me the the actual 8.04?
<amenado> BoJaN111-> btw, to me it does not make sense to have a roaming wired connection
<pyro85> o wow
<hobbzilla> how can I unallocate swap that is in use? (I have 4 partitions set at 2GB each all formatted as swap).  Can I "unmount" (or whatever) the swap without rebooting?
<ubuntu> guys i need help
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, browsed to it with nautilus as root and i still cannot change permissions
<astro76> hobbzilla: swapoff -a
<arvind> GiXXeR420, 40,6370,71,72,85,91 .... remove the word *note* too
<spikebike> hobb yeah swapoff
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, are the special effects enabled?  Is the sound choppy to, or just the picture
<TaRDy> amenado: IIRC, iwconfig detects 3 things, lo(?) , eth0, eht1 and says none of them are a wireless device
<BoJaN111> amenado: yeah, I was just trying everything I could all night
<linkinxp> hello is there any way (easy way) to install a DOck? like Cairo dock or something else??? i have kiba dock but it crashes!!
<matthias> arvind_k thank you it worked ......
<shane2peru> SyncopatedFool, sorry, wrong person.
<arvind> GiXXeR420, just remove # and NOTE from there
<GiXXeR420> whats all that mean arvind
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, not umount, mount
<arvind> matthias, welcome.....
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: seems just the video.
<ubuntu> i have vista on 1 hd and ubuntu 8.04 on a different one, it seems that grub is not the loader. i need to get rid of it anyway ideas?
<nadalizadeh> ﻿BlakeSmith: what's output of "ls -l"
<SyncopatedFool> Crusader_Tech, if you're still on 7.10, just go to System-->Administration-->System Update and you can download the update from the servers.
<GiXXeR420> how do i know what line i am on arvind ??
<end-user> musikgoat: Honestly, I don't know what causes it. I upgraded to Hardy, fresh, and my resolution was out of wack in my log in screen. But I found a forum post, and it told me to use that login option, to redetect the graphic settings, or something to the effect. I'm going to see if I can link the post.
<matthias> arvind_k can you tell me again the string i like to take a not ...
<spikebike> crusader which driver are you using?
<Uplink> GDMSETUP = login manager
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, try shutting off special effects like this:
<jim_beam> has anyone tried lotus symphony
<CloudFX> cdub_: perhaps it is a low quality media file
<ubuntu> *grub is now the loader
<reverendfreeze> AdrianStrays - sorry...I'm a bit of a noob, I just know that I've read a solution of your exact problem...I just don't remember where :(
<amenado> TaRDy-> then your driver is not working still, play around with your ndiswrapper to get it to work
<musikgoat> end-user: thanks
<hobbzilla> astro76: doesn't swapoff -a stop _all_ swap?
<crimsun> daguar: sudo apt-get update
<arvind> GiXXeR420, those are the line numbers in your paste bin look at it
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: actually it's in Wubi.  But I want to wipe the drive of windows completly, and go just Ubuntu.
<CloudFX> cdub_: VLC media player works extremely well with no codecs required
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, drwxr-xr-x 11 root  root  32768 1969-12-31 19:00 WALKMAN
<GiXXeR420> should i remove all the NOTE parts in the list theres like 10?? arvind ??
<arvind> matthias, sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spikebike> hobb yes, you can swapoff /dev/sda1 or whatever
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: so it will be a fresh install
<arvind> GiXXeR420, yeah with the #
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, System -> Preferences -> Appearance, the the last tab and select no special effects
<daguar> crimsun: wow thanks sorry; i realized i hadn't run apt-get update just before you typed that
<arvind> GiXXeR420, then do run a update
<Uplink> legend2440:  :/
<reverendfreeze> amenado - did you cet a chance to check out my post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<astro76> hobbzilla: wasn't that what you asked?
<SyncopatedFool> Crusader_Tech: never messed with Wubi???, if you have beta on Disc, it'll still update to final.
<reverendfreeze> cet=get
<matthias> arvind_k you saved my day ...
<ubuntu> how do i remove the grub loader
<bbeattie> is it possible to burn the ubuntu cd iso image to a dvd or is there a special "dvd" live CD?  I only have dvd's around to burn to, no cd's.
<arvind> matthias, you are welcome
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: Dont you think a 6800 with 256 dedicate ram is enough to handle all that?
<nadalizadeh> ﻿BlakeSmith: everything thing seems ok, but be aware that VFat can't handle much persmissions as ext3
<isplicer> hey guys
<ubuntu> BBEATTIE you should be fine with the dvd
<amenado> BoJaN111-> it looks like you dont have a static ip address..but we can check..in your windows command prompt, type  ipconfig /release   and the ipconfig /renew   lets see if your window gets a new ip address
<astro76> ubuntu: replace it with another one... if you want windows bootloader try asking in #windows
<Crusader_Tech> SyncopatedFool: Thanks for the info.
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, i just want to be able to write to it and i cannot
<matthias> arvind_k by any chanse you are running on ati mobility radeon graphics card ???
<ubuntu> thanks
<amenado> reverendfreeze-> nope
<daguar> crimsun: many thanks again!
<musikgoat> end-user: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, I don't know, I think those special effects just have problems with video, and some games
<musikgoat> end-user: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769675&highlight=hardy+upgrade+login+resolution
<ubuntu> join /#windows
<SyncopatedFool> Crusader_Tech: welcome :)
<ubuntu> shit
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, it is a mp3 player that worked out of the box in 7.10
<GiXXeR420> so remove the # and NOTE form those lines then?? does it matter how many spaces are by the wget part arvind_k ??
<BoJaN111> alright, brb... gonna boot me off
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, I'm working on a 64bit with 1.5GB of ram and disabled them
<crimsun> daguar: np
<nano_> hey guys, is there something special that need to be done to get ndiswrapper working with hardy heroN?
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, it isn't a hardware issue, it is a conflict of software
<arvind_k97> GiXXeR420, nope the spaces dont matter
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, I think that is. :)
<amenado> reverendfreeze-> it may take me a whilie to go through your post..i cant right now..i wil be off for a few
<BoJaN111> amenado: uhh... thats a first, it didnt let me release it
<isplicer> I have a small problem... everytime I start my system theres this "default keyring" thing that comes up and I have to type my password to use my wireless internet, is there any way to disable this? Please help, thankyou
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: I'm about to wipe windows ( i'm running Ubuntu with Wubi ) so I was just curious.
<blah569> I have installed a Windows driver with ndiswrapepr gtk, but, now what do I do?  I still do not see the ability to connect to wireless.  Here is a screenshot:  http://bay01.imagebay.com/_upload/img/33/Screenshot-1.png
<nadalizadeh> add a "-o rw" to your mount command and paste the "dmesg | tail" to the pastebin
<arvind_k97> GiXXeR420, to be safe make it look as others are
<Behfar> man i thought ubuntu would be cool but i can't even get past the installer it still needs work before it can go primetime
<BoJaN111> amenado: .......the system cannot find the file specified
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: will i'm going to give it a shot right now.  Thanks for the input.  I appreciate it.
<matthias> ati driver for linux does not work, the generic one is better than ATI:s own driver .... excpet that an second screen is not supported ....
<nadalizadeh> ﻿BlakeSmith: after mouting
<end-user> musikgoat: If that worked already for you, awesome! but I didn't have to configure the xorg file, all I had to do was reboot and select this one graphics option
<LNCPapa> Anyone know if the ATL1 nic + 4 GB or more RAM + high speed disk transfer crash has been fixed with hardy?
<hobbzilla> astro76: maybe what I asked. But not what I meant! :)
<nano_> blah569: run "iwconfig" at the terminal and see what it tells u
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, no prob. I love the special effects, and they have come a long way, but they haven't arrived yet. :)
<musikgoat> end-user: heh, i just found that and assumed
<amenado> BoJaN111-> thats on your windows machine not in linux...ipconfig is a windows command
<reverendfreeze> amenado - NP...It's been a week and a half with no mouse, so what's a few more days...get to it when you can, if you can come up with ANY ideas, I'll try them!
<blah569> "no wireless extentions" for eth and lo
<BoJaN111> amenado: yeah thats what I did
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: They dont seem to have arrived in Vista yet either, so it's all good.
<astro76> hobbzilla: don't use the -a option then but specify the device
<blah569> eth0 *
<GiXXeR420> well ALL the others have the # and NOTE with the : after the NOTE arvind_k  so id have to delete alot more than u r letting onto
<hobbzilla> astro76: I have 4 swap partitions in use (according to `cat /proc/swaps`.  I want to re-purpose one of those partitions to extend an member LVM fs.
<Uplink> legend2440: any luck?
<BoJaN111> amenado: I release and renew all the time, this is the first time its refused to do it
<amenado> BoJaN111-> what? ipconfig /release  does not work?
<eriq> Is there a way to block or blacklist packages from apt-get?
<astro76> hobbzilla: swapoff /dev/whatever
<diefordethklok> blah569, I like your background :)
<amenado> BoJaN111-> xp is slow in responding sometimes
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, http://pastebin.com/d47d2c45c
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, ha ha, I think they are even more advanced in the Linux world, just some video and gaming issues. :)
<end-user> musikgoat: ok, I'm just going to reboot, and see what the option was called brb
<BoJaN111> amenado: it gave me an error saying it could not find the file specified, trying it in a new command prompt window
<arvind_k97> GiXXeR420, only do the ones i told too
<musikgoat> thanks end
<amenado> BoJaN111-> i have to be off for a few, my kid needs help
<legend2440> Uplink: no cant get it to work either
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: well i'm off to format.  I'm even going to try putting XP in a VirtualBox VM.
<BoJaN111> amenado: alright thanks for the help
<hobbzilla> astro76: got it. thx.
<arvind_k97> GiXXeR420, i have given you the line numbers too
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, did that work?
<arvind_k97> these are the numbers GiXXeR420, 40,6370,71,72,85,91 .... remove the word *note* too
<nano_> what do i do if iwconfig doesnt show wlan0 , im using ndiswrapper.. and everything else looks fine
<Anza> Hi, I've been having trouble with my keyboard, my native language is spanish and as you would know we use accent, I am a writer, so I need to use the accents, but now this wouldn't let me to put them, does anybody can help me with this?
<TaRDy> amenado: thank you i will try that, i wonder if i just messed up copying the driver files from the windows partition
<GiXXeR420> i got it i think....but then the ones u told me to edit wont look anything like the other sectiopns arvind_k
<confuzed> quick question... does anyone have a decent guide for installing 8.04 on a mac mini
<sidd> Hi, I'm migrating from gentoo. I was wondering if someone could quickly tell me where ubuntu stores the servers urls for downloading packages?
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: I'm typing to you in windows right now, so I can't say.  After I install Ubuntu, I'll give it a shot.
<diefordethklok> iwconfig -a nano_
<Uplink> legend2440: lol all the comments from ppl seem to have no trouble with it :(
<blah569> ﻿diefordethklok:  Thanks :P
<CloudFX> Anza: when u installed Ubuntu, which keyboard layout did u choose?
<SyncopatedFool> everytime i try to boot into the gutsy live cd, instead of getting to gnome, i get to a busybox shell, what do i need to be doing to get this to work so i can install?
<sidd> as in, something similar to /etc/make.conf in gentoo
<diefordethklok> startx?
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, ahh, ok, that is usually one of the problems that I have run into, hope it helps.  After the video you can re-enable the effects. :)
<astro76> Anza: you could also ask in #ubuntu-es
<sheep> sidd: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nano_> diefordethklok: there is no -a switch applicable
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, see ya.
<sidd> ta sheep
<Anza> CloudFX, I dont remember, but I just tried to configurate those settings and picked "Latin America"
<Crusader_Tech> shane2peru: Thanks again
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, did you get that??
<shane2peru> Crusader_Tech, no prob.
<isplicer> I have a small problem... everytime I start my system theres this "default keyring" thing that comes up and I have to type my password to use my wireless internet, is there any way to disable this? Please help, thankyou
<nadalizadeh> ﻿BlakeSmith: i guess the problem is with your device
<kneeki> Is there a way to roll back the PC? I think my video card is incompatable with the latest updates
<ikt> anyone know how to scan a network share for viruses (using clamav)?
<drivetrax> hablar espanol, no Latino
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, it works on a different ubuntu box with 7.10
<CloudFX> Anza: You may have to reinstall Ubuntu.  When you install, you are given the option of choosing a specific keyboard layout.  You should have chosen the one in which you are most familiar with
<diefordethklok> ifconfig -a nano_
<fernando> hello al..
<astro76> isplicer: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<fernando> can someone tell me the exact file size in bytes of the DVD i386 iso ?
<o0Chris0o> hey guys how do I stop X and continue in the console?
<nadalizadeh> ﻿BlakeSmith: What version are you trying now ?
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh 8.04
<erat123> anyone know, of a good gui programming tool for gnome?
<arvind_khadri> Anza, CloudFX that can be re-configured
<Ashfire908> is there a option for apt-get that makes it repeatly try to download package lists until it has them? my isp has a impatient http gateway and they are all timing out
<nano_> diefordethklok: im using ndiswrapper and everthing else looks fine.  its just that i can't seem to get iwconfig to show my wlan0
<Anza> CloudFX, the thing is, I am having this issue till now, because before it worked alright
<BlakeSmith> erat123, anjuta
<GiXXeR420> ran update arvind_k and got this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9111/
<scall> If I transfer a file to my Ubuntu Server via FTP I can later login and retrieve it via FTP. But if I move a file to my home directory via SSH I do not have the rights to copy it via FTP. What do I need to do?
<isplicer> thanks
<BlakeSmith> erat123, sudo aptitude install anjuta
<Genie> ehh, just got my new 3ghz quad core with 8gb ram. on an Asus P5K (vanilla version) MB.  Hoping Ubuntu 8.04 Server will work with it...
<spikebike> fernando 550230016
<spikebike> I can md5sum if ya want
<erat123> ﻿BlakeSmith: thanks! i'll try that out
<BlakeSmith> erat123, np
<genii> Ashfire908: You can set a variable in apt.conf for number of retires
<nadalizadeh> So, the new kernel doesn't support your device well, you can install a legacy kernel from 7.10 and still use 8.04
<genii> *retries
<fernando> someone please tell me the filesize in bytes of the DVD i386 iso. i have downloaded it, but MD5 doesn;t match. so obviously there is somethign wrong. i was wondering if i could just wget -c to resume an interrupted d/l
<fernando> thanks spikebike
<Anza> I upgraded to 8.04 like a week ago and everything was right, before and after the upgrade, now its failing dunno why
<spikebike> fernando that's one of a dozen or so 8.05 images
<blah569> Does anyone have any other steps I could take to get ndiswrapper to work?  I added the driver, but iwconfig still tells me that there are not any wireless extentions.
<spikebike> fernando which one did ya want?
<fernando> spikebike, huh?
<hobbzilla> astro76: ok that worked. Swap is gone. Now any hints on how to re-provision it (i.e. drop the swap FS and/or LV)
<supersako> whats the best html, css, php editor for ubuntu?
<fernando> DVD_i386.iso
<b0x> lol
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, hmm sudo apt-get install wget
<astro76> hobbzilla: no experience with LVM, sorry ;)
<golumn> hi guys, I am using festival a text to speech software. Does someone know if is there an spanish extension for it?
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, it might be my ubuntu install... i have other odd problems with my OS since beta testing
<GiXXeR420> yan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install wget
<GiXXeR420> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<GiXXeR420> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<GiXXeR420> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<GiXXeR420>  arvind_k
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, issues with theme and icons that nobody can seem to figure out
<GiXXeR420> ooo sorry
<spikebike> fernando ah sorry, I've only got the cd images
<fernando> spikebike, ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso
<GiXXeR420> i messed that one up lol
<reverendfreeze> Anza - try this http://bob.rasey.net/archives/141
<nxusr> bcm4319 hell
<fernando> spikebike, nevermind. could you connect to one of the mirrors that has the dvd iso and start wget?
<arvind_khadri> !tab | GiXXeR420
<ubottu> GiXXeR420: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<genii> Ashfire908: eg: APT::Acquire::Retries="1000000000"; for instance
<Ashfire908> genii: where is apt.conf?
<fernando> then it should tell you the exact file suize before starting to download
<LoLeN> i wanna flash a new bios through USB but i dont know how to make the usb bootable from Linux
<Anza> it all started because I was getting a message in my mp tracks, before the upgrade: (invalid encoding)
<nadalizadeh> BlackSmith are you trying the official release ? or a beta one ?
<GiXXeR420> i know arvind_k thats how i do ur name
<genii> Ashfire908: It does not exist by default. Create it in /etc/apt
<isplicer> I have one more problem.. on hardy heron, when I launch conky, it shows up as a seperate window, rather than on the desktop
<fernando> spikebike, http://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/ubuntu/release/dvd/8.04/release/ thats one site that has the dvd iso
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, i upgraded to beta and now am at stable
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, did you do it correctly can i have a look at your new sources.list
<SyncopatedFool> everytime i try to boot into the gutsy live cd, instead of getting to gnome, i get to a busybox shell, what do i need to be doing to get this to work so i can install?
<fernando> spikebike, do: wget -c http://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/ubuntu/release/dvd/8.04/release/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso
<GiXXeR420> but how does that affect the sudo apt-get install wget part arvind_k
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, its arvind_khadri
<fernando> then you can ctrl-C the transfer immediately after it shows the filesize
<scall> Newbie Needs Help! --> If I transfer a file to my Ubuntu Server via FTP I can later login and retrieve it via FTP. But if I move a file to my home directory via SSH I do not have the rights to copy it via FTP. What do I need to do?
<GiXXeR420> u keep changing ur name anyways lol
<nadalizadeh> BlackSmith So you've upgraded ! I myself had problems when upgrading between dists.
<nadalizadeh> BlackSmith try it on the live CD
<GiXXeR420> whats the copmmand now again for the gksu edit thing
<spikebike> fernando I could, but so could you... I run a mirror, but don't have the dvd images
<GiXXeR420> arvind_khadri,
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, :) ok let me have a look at the sources.list and you try installing wget
<fernando> spikebike, i can;t
<VaRo_DJ> Ubuntu for win users haha
<oc80z> hello!
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, yea i think i will give that a shot later... probably just reinstall
<isplicer> hey oc
<fernando> thats why i am asking in the channel!!
<oc80z> Who here has a MAC running Ubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop x or restart it so I can use the console? and not the GUI?
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, i just hate to DL all of my programs again
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GiXXeR420> im soooo lost right now arvind_khadri cant i just reset everything back to normal??
<nadalizadeh> ;)
<drivetrax> scall,  your server... You should be able to send a password, like e-mail requires, to get root, or try a different password for root..
<fernando> spikebike, the network i am on now is shit and the proxy is acting weird
<isplicer> I have one more problem.. on hardy heron, when I launch conky, it shows up as a seperate window, rather than on the desktop
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, you installed medibuntu right
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9112/ arvind_khadri
<drivetrax> scall,  you could use remote..
<fernando> spikebike, hence why i want someone to tell me the size in bytes of the darned dvd i386 iso!
<reverendfreeze> oOChrisOo - ctrl-alt-bksp
<GiXXeR420> i ahve nooo idea anymore man
<nadalizadeh> BlackSmith try installing a 2.6.22 kernel on your system before reinstalling the whole
<spikebike> ernando 3,979,683,840
<spikebike> f
<SyncopatedFool> everytime i try to boot into the gutsy live cd, instead of getting to gnome, i get to a busybox shell, what do i need to be doing to get this to work so i can install?
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, alright i'll give that a go
<fernando> spikebike, thank you very much
<BlakeSmith> nadalizadeh, thanks for tryin :D
<LoLeN> i wanna flash a new bios through USB but i dont know how to make the usb bootable from Linux
<LoLeN> help please
<fernando> spikebike, i'm missing the last 200 megs or so.. damn
<end-user> musikgoat: I believe you login, hit esc then go to "recovery mode" then it will boot some, and offer you options. Select xfix try to fix x server. I wish I could find the forum post to verify. But it didn't make me do anything else other than that if I remember correctly, it fixed my login screen and another res problem I was having too
<spikebike> syncopatedfool you could just get server
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, ok try removing the space and check
<wepeel> can someone help me with a sources.llist file. mine was overwritten on "accident"
<spikebike> fernando no worries
<wepeel> er, sources.list
<spikebike> fernando get the .torrent
<SyncopatedFool> spikebike: how do i do that from that shell?
<spikebike> fernando then start the client
<nxusr> anyone running hpdv8000z with bcm4319 successfully?
<GiXXeR420> from where arvind_khadri
<SyncopatedFool> or can i do this from knoppix?
<musikgoat> end-user: i appreciate your help...  editing xorg.conf fixed it though
<GiXXeR420> in the medibuntu part arvind_khadri ??
<spikebike> fernando then copy your 3.6GB in place
<spikebike> fernando then restart
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, where ever wget is there
<fernando> spikebike, thanks. i am aware of the options i have
<reverendfreeze> !past | reverendfreeze
<scall> drivetrax: I want a friend to be able to upload a file to his home directory on my server via FTP and then I need to be able to move it to my home directory via SSH and then retrieve it with my account via FTP. I can do the first two steps but when I try to copy the file it won't let me.
<wepeel> In particular, I'd like to see a basic (free, nonfree universe etc) sources.list for 6.10. Can anyone lend a hand?
<end-user> musikgoat: Great! well sorry if it took long, but I tried doing another forum search first just to try to verify
<fernando> just that the network is really crappy
<arvind_khadri> wepeel, there would be a old file with ~ in the end
<musikgoat> end-user: "Thanks for the hint papabean, I merely had to change the 'Virtual' entry in xorg.conf to '1024 768' to match my usual resolution "
<fernando> and wget seems to have issues with the proxy
<spikebike> SyncopatedFool I'd download a non live CD
<musikgoat> end-user: no, thanks for the help
<spikebike> SyncopatedFool then install it from the command line (after booting it)
<nxusr> anyone running hpdv8000z with bcm4319 wifi successfully?
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9113/ arvind_khadri
<wepeel> arvind_khadri, ok, thanks!
<GiXXeR420> still same
<junaid> I installed ubuntu8.04.It detect my sound card.But now i can not hear any sound.When i click on the speaker symbol in the system tray it show this message
<junaid> 'No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<junaid>  
<junaid> How can i rectify this
<end-user> musikgoat: cool, well glad it all worked out, heh that was driving me nuts too. Goes to show I should've added a post to the thread so I could've found it right away for reference
<scall> drivetrax: I need to do it that way because I don't know her password.
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, install wget once and check
<musikgoat> hehe, a history of reads for logged in users would be nice there
<SyncopatedFool> spikebike: i don't have anymore blank cd's, is there any other way around this?  i was able to get the livecd to run in feisty
<musikgoat> end-user: i've been in your dilemma before
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9114/ arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, that wont help i guess....can you look up the old sources.list it would be with a ~ at the end
<spikebike> SyncopatedFool when you first boot there might be an advanced installer
<motoct> i have a usb radio device which when plugged in, you get /dev/dsp1. I opened it with VLC (video4linux) and it played it just fine. I unplugged the device, I closed VLC; I repeated the process, and now VLC is playing only static. what is going on?
<GiXXeR420> i dont know how to do that arvind_khadri
<oc80z> Who here has a MAC running Ubuntu?
<reverendfreeze> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<spikebike> SyncopatedFool try to select install instead of live cd
<end-user> musikgoat: well, at least we'll have 6 months of no resolution problems (until the next release) ;)
<oc80z> Who here has a MAC running Ubuntu?
<chuy_max> scall why can't you copy it?
<soulreaper> anyone know how to use the cube on the 8.04
<GiXXeR420> i think that part where it says note and has the # is supposed to be there because all the other parts of the sources list have them arvind_khadri
<spikebike> soulreaper yes
<musikgoat> end-user: heh, this is true
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, try it
<Ashfire> genii, thanks.
<SyncopatedFool> spikebike: not that i saw, and selecting install did nothing, this happens both with gutsy and mint 4.0, all i can get is the busybox shell
<scall> chuy_max: I don't know. I assume it is because the file is locked because it was not put there via FTP.
<GiXXeR420> brb
<Gnine> !compiz | soulreaper
<ubottu> soulreaper: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<AdrianStrays> Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<genii> Ashfire: np
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, just keep the note not the #
<scall> chuy_max: How do I check the read/write permissions of a file?
<GiXXeR420> ok arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> scall,  ls -l
<o0Chris0o> how do I shut down x and able to use console?
<astro76> o0Chris0o: switch to console, then sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<scall> -rw------- 1 janelle janelle 784144 2008-04-30 21:44 filename.txt
<o0Chris0o> alright
<scall> janelle is the user name or the friend who uploaded the file. Do I need to change that to my user name?
<chuy_max> scall, read write for janelle
<billy12> hmm, i think i found a bug in 8.04
<astro76> scall: chmod a+r will add read permission for everyone
<chuy_max> scall, you can do it if you have root permissions, or able to use sudo
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9117/ arvind_khadri thats everything i have done in the past 10 minutes or so
<sparr__> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<billy12> when my mouse is foucesed in my second screen the monitor will go dim as if inactive
<chuy_max> sparr__, have the same prolem here
<scall> chuy_max: I can use sudo. Is there a way to make it so that any files she uploads I can download without manually changing the permission to every file?
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<AdrianStrays> And don't send that send that stupid patience thing to me.
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, let me search
<drivetrax> scall,  -- you said copy...
<AdrianStrays> Either this is the hardest problem ever to face linux, or I'm being ignored...
<drivetrax> scall, uh.. did you Move
<nxusr> anyone running hpdv8000z with bcm4319 wifi successfully?
<scall> drivetrax: Yes.
<sheep> AdrianStrays: I think someone had a similar problem and got it fixed with http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<scall> drivetrax: I moved the file from her home directory to mine so that I could grab it via FTP.
<PeEllAvaj> I am having trouble getting Hardy to recognize my second monitor.  I would try using xinerama, but a dialogue told me that xrandr should be handling this. How should I proceed?
<scall> drivetrax: But it won't let me.
<Werenerd> Evening all. I am having a brain fart. I upgraded to Hardy. Lost my /home partition because Hardy recognizes my PATA HD as a SATA for some reason. Anyways, to straighten out all 4 partitions, I went ahead and used UUID's for all of the fstab entries. Now however, my media partition is shown on my desktop as "500.1 GB Media" instead of " Omni ". How do I get the name back?
<drivetrax> scall,  - you might just have to remote into that server with full rights
<smee> hi
<AdrianStrays> sheep, no that was my original issue.  I entered in that exact code, and now the wireless can't connect to ANYTHING.
<Werenerd> Here is the entry from my fstab:
<Werenerd> # /dev/sdb1 is somehow being shown and mounted as /dev/sdc1
<Werenerd> UUID=4396cabb-4b6b-4b1d-a0f9-ba9e8bb05b93 	/media/Omni	ext3    defaults, 0 0
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, ok i have found the turn around
<smee> can someone help me connect to my wireless network?
<GiXXeR420> ok ok arvind_khadri i fixed it, u have to have the # there or it nothing worx, everytime i added the thing there it told me the error was at the next spot where it needed it
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, wait a minute
<golumn> hey does someone has use festvox-ellpc11k with festival. I want to test it but don't find the way to use that voice instead of the default one
<GiXXeR420> im running update now arvind_khadri
<AdrianStrays> sheep, I removed the coding, I replaced my network manager, I reinstalled the wireless driver. Nothing works
<genii> Werenerd: sudo tune2fs -L Omni /dev/whateverdevitis               then reboot
<Uplink> any idea why my Login WIndow doesnt pick up any themes that i download???
<shit_burger> AdrianStrays, I upgraded from gutsy to hardy the other day, also cannot get wireless working - i believed i've followed the same steps i used with gutsy, which worked right away
<ricardo> Hi all, i have a Dell Inspiron 6400 with and ATI Express Mobility X1400 everything runs smoothly on Gusty but i only have one problem the S-Video and VGA output isnt working is there a way to fix this or its impossible?
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9119/ arvind_khadri this is right b4 i ran sudo update
<drivetrax> Uplink,  the login window, i believe is a seperate place
<CarlF1> whats the mplayer restricted codec package?
<GiXXeR420> i gottas go buy some smokes soon or im gona loose it arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, hmm hey just replace all those # there was no need to remove it
<AdrianStrays> shit_burger, ROFL greatness name ever.
<Uplink> drivetrax: GDM Themes?
<Werenerd> genii: so my volume label was somehow lost?
<GiXXeR420> i already did that and figured that part out arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, sorry for making you do all that
<GiXXeR420> update is still running after that fix arvind_khadri
<GiXXeR420> all good
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- not as I see
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, i have a work around will just come after brushing my teeth :D if you excuse
<drivetrax> Uplink,  I checked Backgrounds.. and saw themes
<scall> So would it just be easier if my friend and I shared an account for FTP so that I don't have to worry about permissions?
<genii> Werenerd: I wrote that before you said sdb1 was being mounted as sdc1. But if you change whatever volume name that way it will show instead of the ubiquitous 500.1 Whatever
<Uplink> drivetrax: so how do i set up GDM themes?
<AdrianStrays> shit_burger, thats what they should've named this release, because I've had NOTHING but issues with Hardy, things that worked fine in Gusty are completely broken in Hardy.
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, we need to add the gpg keys manually
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9121/ arvind_khadri that is still in the middle of the update process
<nano_> with ndiswrapper, wlan0 doesn't show up with iwconfig
<nano_> i have setup everything up fine
<shit_burger> AdrianStrays, did you , like me, do on in place upgrade from gutsy?
<nano_> im sure of it
<AdrianStrays> shit_burger, yes.
<GiXXeR420> do what u need arvind_khadri im gona be back in 10 minutes I gotta go buy cigarettes
<GiXXeR420> brb
<arvind_khadri> GiXXeR420, ok
<Werenerd> genii: will that command work if I use the UUID instead of the /dev/sdc1?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  - Administration > Login Window
<Uplink> thats why!
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- is not part of tha themes
<shit_burger> it's widely not recommended, maybe we need to format and install hardy to get all the superific benefits
<Uplink> it wont pick them up when i lick ADD
<Uplink> *click
<Randocal> I am sitting on an AMD Sempron Mobile 2600 with 1.5gb of ram and a 10mbit cable connection, can anyone give me a rough ballpark idea of how long it would take me to perform an upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy?
<genii> Werenerd: I don't know for certain but should
<Uplink> drivetrax: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/UBUNTU+Leaf+gdm?content=75111
<genii> Werenerd: man tune2fs may tell if yes or no
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9122/ arvind_khadri looks like were back to square one lol, but ill be back in a minute...or 10 lol
<astro76> Randocal: about 1 to 1.5 hours
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- Oh you tried adding a login-window there.
<Uplink> YES! :D
<spikebike> randocal 30 minutes
<reverendfreeze> Randocal- an hour to upgrade, three weeks chasing bugs...
<LinuxNIT-II> does 6.06 support write to ntfs?
<Randocal> Is it that buggy still?
<astro76> Randocal: it works fine for 99.99% of people
<Randomizer> Hi all, just finished installing envy + ati driver after an upgrade (didn't have envy installed before), and I can't get anything out of glxinfo or fglrxinfo (They get stuck), nor any of the glx/fglrx demos. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123/ is what I get in dmesg on boot (some lock_free error). Any help on where to start looking would be appreciated.
<Randocal> I'm not a very good bug chaser....i'm pretty new still to using any form of linux as my desktop OS
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- Local & Add
<Uplink> drivetrax: where do i go to local $ add?
<matthias> at software upgrade hardypartner-translation-en_us fails why ???
<Werenerd> genii: man tune2fs didn't specify. I just tried it anyways. That didn't spit any errors out, so I will reboot and see what that does.
<astro76> Randocal: you might try running the Hardy livecd to see if you will run into issues with your hardware
<drivetrax> Uplink,  administration > login , then choose tab.. local
<AdrianStrays> shit_burger, that better not be the case, I'm pissed off as it is.  If upgrading causes this must trouble, it shouldn't be an option.  In fact, Ubuntu shouldn't even have upgrades if you have to reset up EVERYTHING every upgrade.
<Uplink> drivetrax:  i tried that already... wont pick them up as themes
<reverendfreeze> Randocal - the good thing is, there are a lot of good bugchasers out there to help you...and from what I understand, most of the bugs are quickly resolved...
<dsmith_> help...I'm stuck grrrr... my home directory is /mnt/home, the partition is /dev/sda4, fstab says /dev/sda4 /mnt/home ext3 defaults 0 2 Why isn't this working
<shit_burger> hey all, is there a way to un-upgrade back to gutsy?
<Randocal> I don't think I'm too scared of bugs... more just wondering if it's worth undertaking at 11:15pm on a work night
<dsmith_> I get an error that wont boot
<Llewxam> anyone know if upgrading to hardy fixes the ricoh media card reader so it mounts mspro duo sticks on hp pav 6748us?
<Gary_inNYC> !trackerd
<ubottu> Factoid trackerd not found
<Randocal> or if I should just leave it be and do it on the weekend when I have more time to dedicate to the upgrade itself without impacting my ability to wake up early =)
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- on that same page - choose the help// bottom left
<matthias> all translation-en US fails when running update manager ...
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what program can play internet radio station playlists?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  #5 is gdm manual
<dsmith_> tmapj: streamtuner
<Gary_inNYC> rhythmbox can play shoutcast
<dsmith_> oh playlist?
<dsmith_> amarok
<dsmith_> perhaps
<smee> i need help getting my wireless card to see the available networks...can someone help me out?
<supersako> anyone here using bluefish??
<Uplink> oh boy
<Uplink> Im so lost
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<reverendfreeze> Randocal-wait til the weekend...and get rid of any distractions...it's got a lot of gee-whiz factor if you have the hardware for it...
<Uplink> gdmsetup to install those themes... i dont know how to use gdmsetup :/
<Randomizer> smee: Do you know if your wireless already configured?
<RenatoSilva> a friend in a forum is arguing that it would not be suitable to depend from repositories for updating software on a server  exposed to the internet, because would exist a delay between security updates of the software and this being available on the repository. For example, FF releases a fix 2.0.0.30, when will it be available in Ubuntu's repositories? As faster as the fix itself?
<reverendfreeze> Randocal - definitely run the Live CD for a while and make sure all of your hardware works...
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<smee> Randomizer: i'm not sure
<smee> Randomizer: i'm new to linux
<Gary_inNYC> what's the purpose of file indexing with tracker?
<astro76> RenatoSilva: why are you entertaining non-sensical arguments? How should you update your internet-exposed server, carrier pidgeon?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  really -- Admin > login window > help > pick #5
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<Werenerd> genii: hey good news, that seemed to take care of it
<Uplink> drivetrax:  ty bro, im reading :D
<astro76> !repeat | AdrianStrays
<ubottu> AdrianStrays: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<drivetrax> readin' I got more to do
<Randomizer> smee, if you are comfortable with using terminal, there guide I used is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495. Though there might (probably) be more straightforward approaches, depending on your card
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, you around
<Uplink> drivetrax: i dont understand a shizznat
<genii> Werenerd: Good :)
<Gary_inNYC> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<matthias> any good driver for ati video card ?
<RenatoSilva> astro76: huh?
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<arvind_k> matthias, the restricted driver
<smee> Randomizer: i'm not too comfortable.  i spent about 10 hrs last night and maybe 4 hrs tonight trying with no luck
<shit_burger> Randomizer, thank's for that link, that's also exactly what i'im looking for - i feel blind without terminal
<Gary_inNYC> if i know where all my data files are, is there a reason i would use tracker or file indexing in general?
<arvind_k> matthias, or the envy one
<Werenerd> genii: anyways, I just wanted to say thanks for that. I may be back in here in a bit. For some reason my resolution doesn't stay the same for the login window and that is my next item on the check list
<darkness3477> Hey, I've got a one line batch script that runs a java program (Well, lots of them) and I was wondering if someone could help me so I can run it on windows. What it does, I think, is runs all the java programs in each file... any help?
<nano_> im using ndiswrapper and iwconfig doesn't show wlan0.......what does this imply?
<darkness3477> not run it on windows, run it on linux*
<matthias> envy .com
<smee> Randomizer: i don't really know what i'm doing.  i tried following some procedures that i saw on some web pages, but i guess i didn't do it right
<Randomizer> smee, is this upgrade or new install?
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<smee> new install...8.04
<genii> Werenerd: You're welcome and good luck with the next issue :)
<arvind_k> darkness3477, save the script with a name and then make it executable
<smee> Randomizer: new install...8.04
<arvind_k> matthias, it comes default in hardy
<Randomizer> smee: You might want to check if your driver is supported (especially if it is a very new or exotic wireless card / board)
<RenatoSilva> if I ghave a Ubuntu Server with Apache, and ASF releases an important fix, what's the delay between fix release by ASF and integration into Ubuntu's repositories?
<matthias> i have it and it makes a pretty good job but still some issues with like in cable tv some part of the screen is not updates soon enough ...
<soulreaper> dose 8.04 ubuntu have restricted drivers?
<arvind_k> soulreaper, yeah
<AdrianStrays> ﻿Can someone please help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=775277
<drivetrax> For a new theme to be added it must be
<arvind_k> matthias, that might be compiz too
<drivetrax>         in tar or compressed tar format.
<astro76> soulreaper: it's called Hardware Devices or something now
<cgentry72> I have vb programming experience with windows and was wondering a site for a great starting point on how to program for ubunut. any ideas?
<hobbzilla> anyone know how to find out how much space I can extend an LV to?
<Uplink> drivetrax:  i tried but no luck
<drivetrax> dang
<RenatoSilva> if I have an Ubuntu Server with Apache for example, and ASF releases an important security fix, what's the delay between fix release by ASF and integration into Ubuntu's repositories? If I would not using APT, then I could obtain the fix immediatelly from ASF instead of depend of it being released in the repository.
<shit_burger> cgentry72, what language do you want to program in?
<smee> Randomizer: i think it is (atheros ar242x)
<Randomizer> ﻿Anyone able to help with this issue? Just finished installing envy + ati driver after an upgrade (didn't have envy installed before), and I can't get anything out of glxinfo or fglrxinfo (They get stuck), nor any of the glx/fglrx demos. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9123/ is what I get in dmesg on boot (some lock_free error). Any help on where to start looking would be appreciated.
<cgentry72> shit_burger, i'd like to program in vb but i'm not sure if i can for ubuntu can i?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- select random.. first see if it changes
<Uplink> nope
<arvind_k> cgentry72, aptitude search visual basic
<cgentry72> arvind_k, ok
<drivetrax> uplink -- you went out, and rebboted?
<Randomizer> smee: Have you tried seeing/following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766529&highlight=atheros?
<astro76> RenatoSilva: could you? if so then you certainly could, but there is a reason most people use distros with package managers
<Uplink> yea... i tried to install that theme since 4 boots ago
<reverendfreeze> Anyone on here who can take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<drivetrax> Uplink,  what is the filetype
<kneeki> Anyone else having resolution issues in Ubuntu 8.04 using nVidia?
<SeaPhor> Randomizer, 1st place is stay away from envy, its harder to get rid of than it is to get working
<Uplink> .desktop
<Uplink> weird
<Uplink> and another one in .xml
<Uplink> the rest .jpg and .png
<Myrtti> shit_burger, please change your nick.
<arvind_k> !enter | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SeaPhor> TY- Myrtti
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- that may not has a login-window, cas these login windows are not like that.. I think you got a gnome theme pack
<Gary_inNYC> what's the purpose of the tracker daemon?
<GiXXeR420> arvind_k, ?? u there?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, yeah
<Randomizer> SeaPhor - I tried using the non-envy proprietary drivers straight through ubuntu, fglrx worked, but couldn't get compiz. Do you think I'll have more luck (with either problem) if I try to install the latest ati driver myself?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, did you make your sources.list look like earlier now
<GiXXeR420> wuurrrd
<Uplink> drivetrax: so what should i do? :S
<tmapj> ok ive downloaded streamtuner, now how do i find it to open up a file?
<GiXXeR420> ya weree back to the begininning, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9122/ , thats what my terminal tells me now
<drivetrax> Uplink,  - i will look a bit more
<GiXXeR420> same as b4 all the deleting stuuff arvind_k
<Uplink> drivetrax:  ty ty...
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, ok wait a min
<riotkittie> stupid question time. if files are put into an archive, the permissions for those files are also within the archive, right? Orrr if tar ~ and copy it to an NTFS partition for "necessity"'s sake, is it going to suck to be me when I try to restore /home ? :P
<Konam> hey I want to know how to make thunar the default fm in gnome
<GiXXeR420> its colder than a grave digger's ass in january out there arvind_k too cold for motorcycle riding lol
<tmapj> im trying to open a radiostation file
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, he he he :)
<kneeki> There doesn't happen to be a system restore in Ubuntu is there?
<tmapj> how do i find streamtuner
<matthias> arvind_k envy i do not think becasue ati get me into the mess withthe screen resolution ...compiz how do i start it or where is it found ???, i can see it is installed or part of it anyway ...
<Flannel> GiXXeR420: You need to get rid of the third party repos, or add their GPG keys.  That's what it's complaining about (and then the virtual box one doesn't exist at all)
<vaxius> Randomizer: you could try downloading it straight from amd and using the --buildpkg ubuntu/hardy option
<astro76> riotkittie: tar stores file ownership/permissions
<TheBananaSystem> I currently have / on one partition, and I'd like to seperate it out into / on a new partition and /home on the current partition..how can I do this?
<Flannel> GiXXeR420: You also have some garbage in your sources.list as well
<RenatoSilva> astro76: so if you would not be using APT in this case you'be be in advantage? It really happens, then?
<astro76> riotkittie: so you can store the tar anywhere
<Myrtti> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> TheBananaSystem: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<Randomizer> matthies: System>Prefrences>Apperences>Visual Effects
<GiXXeR420> flannel u helped me out alot last year, back then my name was driftersx or punkunity
<astro76> RenatoSilva: no, because who has the time to patch and compile software manually, it would take longer
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheBananaSystem> thank you very much, Flannel
<Randomizer> thx, I'll try that
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420,gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv  A040830F7FAC5991 ; gpg --export --armor A040830F7FAC5991 | sudo apt-key add -
<GiXXeR420> i just want to straighten it all out flannel so i can download skype and do sudo update without any problems lol
<earthsound> i'm having trouble adding an internal IDE slave HD :|
<tmapj> ok ive downloaded streamtuner, now how do i find it to open up a file?
<riotkittie> astro76: thankies!
<tmapj> how do i find streamtuner
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, do that
<tmapj> im trying to open a radiostation file
<SeaPhor> Randomizer, no, i think you should ask on #compiz, and see what issues are there and then compare what you find here, i know nothing of compiz but i know my Nvidia Geforce 8600 works better  here than on windows and that i have tried envy and cannot support it anymore
<mohshami> hey guys, I'm trying to design a system like http://bomgar.com and for that I need to get https and ssh share port 443, I saw Net::Proxy in Cpan which does that but I'm looking for more mature solutions, any ideas?
<GiXXeR420> ok done arvind_k
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, ok wait a min again
<musikgoat> tmapj: how did you download it? whats the filename?
<GiXXeR420> ok
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, you need to press enter after that ..
<tmapj> its shoutcast-playlist.pls
<Flannel> GiXXeR420: skype is in medibuntu, no need for arbitrary others
<RenatoSilva> astro76: it's just about running patch command and compiling in a few seconds or minutes, don't?
<acxty> any program different from audacity to record sounds from the computer?
<musikgoat> tmapj: you said you downloaded streamtuner
<earthsound> i currently have 2 HDs: internal IDE (disk 0) and internal SATA (disk 1), w/ windows on the only partition on disk 0 & an NTFS partition & ubuntu partitions on disk 1
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 033431536A423791;gpg --export --armor 033431536A423791 | sudo apt-key add -
<tmapj> yes and how do i use it to open this file
<GiXXeR420> ty flannel i know that tho
<RenatoSilva> astro76: intead of waiting a few days
<RenatoSilva> astro76: *instead
<musikgoat> tmapj: what is the exact filename of streamtuner... how did you download that
<drivetrax> scall ??
<smee> Randomizer: i tried the madwifi thing, but it didn't help.  i'm not sure how i missed that thread.  i'm on dual-boot, so i have to switch OSes.  i'll go give i another try.
<GiXXeR420> i did that arvind_k and i entered my password for sudo after i hit enter when it asked me for it
<Uplink> drivetrax: look what i found
<tmapj> i downloaded it from the add/remove list
<Uplink> /usr/share/gdm/themes
<musikgoat> tmapj: ok, then look in your Applications
<Myrth[home]> does anyone else need to restart networkmanager at least once a day because it takes up to 25% of 1GB RAM?
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9124/ arvind_k
<earthsound> how can I add an internal IDE drive & get grub to not crap out on me? when I add the new HD to the slave connection on the IDE cable, I get an Error 22 when GRUB tries to get to stage 2
<GiXXeR420> update now arvind_k ?
<smee> Randomizer: i appreciate the help.  hopefully one of those will do the trick.
<musikgoat> tmapj: Sound and Video maybe?
<pwang> hi, my network interfaces file is messed up and networkmanager doesn't detect my wireless connection. i need help immediatley!!!
<Randomizer> smee: When I had issue, I found it VERY useful to get a second computer/laptop to surf while setting up wifi (or hoowing up an ethernet connection)
<ktosborne> I have a question.. I'm trying to run Folding@home on Ubuntu 8.04 x64.. however, even though I have all the permissions set.. after I cd to /folding and type /fah6 or ./fah6 it tells me it can't find the specified folder or program. when I type in dir, it shows them. the capitalization is correct.
<CaptainMorgan> I just accidentally hit alt-shift-upArrow and it presented this really cool compiz effect.... anyone got a pointer to more hotkey/shortcuts ?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  possible -- try the security tab.. and allow usr to change login screens
<tmapj> yes i know its there but how do i open this file i just downloaded. do i have to go into the program first then find the file and play it?
<GiXXeR420> how do i fix virtual box flannel or do i not need it?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, we need to get all the keys
<smee> Randomizer: i have a desktop too, but it won't let any irc program connect to the servers for some reason
<stbain> CaptainMorgan: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shorcuts
<Flannel> GiXXeR420: That pastebin has nothing to do with virtualbox
<musikgoat> tmapj: likely, that would work
<arvind_k> Flannel, am on it :) dont worry
<smee> Randomizer: for now i just have to keep hopping back and forth, i guess
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, did you do the second key add i gave
<GiXXeR420> i know Flannel
<supersako> whats the recommended way of installing eclipse should i use apt-get?
<Randomizer> hehe, one problem at a time...
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 033431536A423791;gpg --export --armor 033431536A423791 | sudo apt-key add -
<GiXXeR420> in a minute sory
<Randomizer> good luck
<GiXXeR420> arvind_k,
<tmapj> musikgoat: thats a pain, every time i want to change a radiostation i have to go through all that?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, ok
<GiXXeR420> wurd
<Flannel> supersako: yep
<CaptainMorgan> stbain, maybe a more specific hotkey -> cool compiz reaction effect would be more correct to say
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, had gone to lock the door :)
<lyzium> I have a write protected file in my gnome trash can, how do i remove it?
<ktosborne> Does ubuntu has something inplace to keep you from running programs through console even with the execute permission for that program enabled?
<Uplink> drivetrax: there is no such option
<musikgoat> tmapj: right-click on the .pls file and go to properties
<pwang> please? can anyone help me fix my /etc/netowor/interfaces file?? i need help urgently!!!
<Flannel> ktosborne: What?
<musikgoat> tmapj: and go to Open with, and set streamtuner
<stbain> CaptainMorgan: I didn't even know about s+a+up arrow until I saw it on that menu
<ktosborne> I have a question.. I'm trying to run Folding@home on Ubuntu 8.04 x64.. however, even though I have all the permissions set.. after I cd to /folding and type /fah6 or ./fah6 it tells me it can't find the specified folder or program. when I type in dir, it shows them. the capitalization is correct.
<reverendfreeze> Hate to be a pest...anyone got a clue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<Flannel> ktosborne: Does that file open in a text editor?
<GiXXeR420> ok got the second one in arvind_k
<Bidget> is there a program I can used to force a program to close? like windows task manager or something?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 58403026387EE263;gpg --export --armor 58403026387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, this one now
<GiXXeR420> ok done arvind_k
<Flannel> ktosborne: I imagine its a script, and your path (the bit after the shebang) is incorrect.
<Randomizer> Bidget - System monitor
<musikgoat> Bidget: system -> administration -> system monitor
<Bidget> Randomizer, musikgoat, thanks
<ktosborne> It says the same thing for the 5.04 client, which I can run on Fedora, openSuse, and previous versions of Ubuntu, but not this one.
<tmapj> ok musikgoat thats what ive been trying to do, but how do i find streamtuner?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv E59C36EB476A8659;gpg --export --armor E59C36EB476A8659 | sudo apt-key add -
<jaffarkelshac> is there no permanent fix for the invisible trashbin bug?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, that one too
<musikgoat> tmapj: its not in the add list?
<Flannel> ktosborne: does it open in a text editor? or is it binary?
<Uplink> how do u get admin power?
<ktosborne> binary
<tmapj> yes its in the add list
<GiXXeR420> dun arvind_k
<musikgoat> tmapj: ok
<drivetrax> Uplink,  - http://www.indragunawan.com/2008/03/change-gdm-login-window-background-colour-on-ubuntu-710/
<CaptainMorgan> stbain, oddly- it's better than alt-tab for compiz enabled desktops....
<tmapj> actually i already added it
<Flannel> ktosborne: If its for Hoary, I suggest you find a version for whatever you're using.
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, four keys right
<smee> Randomizer: i'll be back in a little while..thanks again for the help.
<Morph3us> hi, someone knows what's the linux distro used to crack the XP's passwords? :(
<CaptainMorgan> imo
<musikgoat> tmapj: does it work?
<lyzium> I have a write protected file in my gnome trash can, how do i remove it?
<ktosborne> well, Folding@home only has command-line versions for linux
<Flannel> Morph3us: That's offtopic, please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, or elsewhere entirely.
<jaffarkelshac> Morph3us, ophcrack
<GiXXeR420> ya arvind_k
<vaxius> Uplink: for a command?  sudo
<Uplink> drivetrax: Ill try that TY! :D:D
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, run update now
<Flannel> ktosborne: Alright
<Morph3us> very thanks jaffarkelshac
<Uplink> no vaxius, to paste folders on /user/
<tmapj> when i try to open up a media file i have to search for a program to open up the file. where would i find streamtuner?
<Bidget> wow System Monitor has quite a bit of useful information
<buntunub> ﻿lyzium use the terminal (sudo rm file)
<musikgoat> Bidget: yes, its useful
<crazy_bus> how do I tell firefox-2, to open when I type firefox in the terminal.  As I think that's causing some problems in a OOo extension
<GiXXeR420> running arvind_k
<jaffarkelshac> erd commander also good, but changes passwords does not reveal it Morph3us
<Bidget> oh hey another quick question, when I load up I have the choice for 2 different kernels, should I delete the older one? Or does it take up very much space?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, ok am waiting
<lyzium> buntunub, thanks, where do i locate the trash folder for that operation
<Flannel> Bob_Dole: what was your point re: CLI only?
<pwang> hi, i created a PPPoE connection and it messed up my /etc/network/interfaces file and now i can't connect to wireless.
<Bidget> musikgoat, that it is :)
<GiXXeR420> almost dun
<pwang> can someone help please?
<Sake> I installed the broadcom driver and chose no to the "read firmware" quesiton. Now when I reinstall them, it doesn't ask me for it anymore. What do i do?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i recover my invisible trashbin
<musikgoat> tmapj: so its not working?
<buntunub> it should be in the same file structure it was in before
<Uplink> drivetrax: thats only to change the color...
<tmapj> no i just cant find it
<GiXXeR420> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9125/ arvind_k
<musikgoat> tmapj: go to terminal and type which streamtuner
<GiXXeR420> stil problems
<Bob_Dole> yeah, it is CLI only, but even though it shows up when I use dir, it can't find it when I try to execute it
<GiXXeR420> flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/9125/
<musikgoat> tmapj: that will be the location
<buntunub> or you can gksu nautilus and find and delete it that way
<Morph3us> all right, very very thanks jaffarkelshac
<Flannel> Bob_Dole: Right, find a version for your version of Ubuntu.
<buntunub> use CTRL+H to see hidden files
<jaffarkelshac> np Morph3us
<Bidget> another quick question, when I load up I have the choice for 2 different kernels, should I delete the older one? Or does it take up very much space?
<vaxius> Uplink: k, use chmod for changing permissions on a folder (e.g. "chmod 644 test" to make a directory named test have read and write for the owner, and read for the group and others)
<Sake> anyone?
<Bob_Dole> I can chmod it, I've done that already. and it only has 2 CLI versions, version 6, and version 5.04. These are universal to all linux distrobution.
<musikgoat> Bidget: it doesn't take up too much space, it's good for recovery if you have a failure with the updated version
<lyzium> buntunub, eg. /home/user/.Trash ? because it isnt unfortunately
<Bidget> musikgoat, alright thanks
<Flannel> Bidget: You can delete older ones (by removing their package), they don't take up a whole lot of space, and its usually a good idea to keep one old one around, even when you do do cleaning (incase you find a bug in the new one)
<winux> hey all.. how do I go about installing curses.h in ubuntu?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, for virtual box there is an how to here
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745
<pwang> can anyone help me? please? i need help fixing my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Uplink> vaxius: TY
<GiXXeR420> do i want/need virtualbox arvind_k ?
<buntunub> lyzium just use gksu nautilus and find it that way
<bitraiser> http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=almostperfectrp2.jpg
<vaxius> Uplink: np
<musikgoat> mmm  Sake are you offering?  I'll take some
<buntunub> use CTRL+H to see hidden files
<pwang> can anyone help me? please? i need help fixing my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Uplink> but how do i use it?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, what do you want from it...its like a virtualizer
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- Sudo..
<pwang> can anyone help me? please? i need help fixing my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Uplink> chmod /usr/share/gdm/themes
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- http://www.jirka.org/gdm-documentation/x241.html
<Uplink> ???
<GiXXeR420> idk what that is really, like an emulator?
<eTiger13> how can i change the vertical scroll area of the touchpad?
<pwang> can anyone help me? please? i need help fixing my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<supersako> how do i find out the version of eclipse in the repos?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, yea you can run other OS using it
<pwang> can anyone help me? please? i need help fixing my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<buntunub> eTiger13 use Synaptic Touchpad
<arvind_k> pwang, ok
<musikgoat> supersako: sudo aptitude search eclipse | grep "Version"
<GiXXeR420> o ya thats why i wanted that arvind_k i wanted to taste other flavors of linux distros
<Uplink> drivetrax: that is the longest thing ever! LoL i just read the first 2 lines and i got lost
<pwang> can anyone help me? please? i need help fixing my /etc/network/interfaces file. i am very urgent!!!!!!!!!
<GiXXeR420> im installing it right now
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420,  ok
<jaffarkelshac> what wrong with the file pwang , i checked mine not much in there
<RenatoSilva> what's a UTF-8 BOM??????
<arvind_k> pwang, i can try
<GiXXeR420> are all my problems gone now arvind_k  it still says theres all kinds of errors with medibunt
<buntunub> !UTF
<ubottu> Factoid utf not found
<pwang> okay arvind_k
<lyzium> buntunub, i did, then navigated to /home/user/ and searched for .Trash, it isnt present in that directory, yet it must be on my home folder since its mounted seperately
<buntunub> that could be
<SchmittyTu> hi, does anyone know what the command line would be to install the kde desktop?
<SchmittyTu> apt-get ...?
<eTiger13> buntunub: where is that?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, those are issues with the repos they might be down try later and see if it doesnt back pounce here
<buntunub> you could also try to use slocate
<buntunub> !slocate
<ubottu> Factoid slocate not found
<arvind_k> pwang, what do you want??
<sheep> SchmittyTu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<buntunub> sudo apt-get install slocate
<musikgoat> supersako: sorry /s/search/show
<SchmittyTu> thanx sheep
<Flannel> Bob_Dole: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome
<GiXXeR420> ok arvind_k but my machine should be pretty stable otherwise?
<reverendfreeze> SchmittyTu - apt get install kubuntu
<buntunub> then $slocate file
<philsf> hey, does anyone here uses kmail?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, no probs with the stability
<buntunub> OR $find / -name file
<GiXXeR420> cool thanks alot man
<jaffarkelshac> i have before philsf
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, welcome :)
<GiXXeR420> im gona try and sudo apt-get install skype again in a sec
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- configuration is done by dropping scripts in the subdirectories of the <etc>/gdm/ folder or dropping .desktop-style files in /etc/X11/sessions/. The latter is also read by KDM for common configuration.
<buntunub> ETiger use Synaptic to do a search for Synaptic Touchpad
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, go to there site they have a .deb
<arvind_k> !deb | GiXXeR420
<ubottu> GiXXeR420: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Uplink> drivetrax: why the hard way? :(
<philsf> I just upgraded to hardy and noticed that the keys +/- (next unread/prev unread) don't work anymore. Can anyone confirm this behaviour?
<drivetrax> it says that in tha URL i just got to ya
<reverendfreeze> anyone here ever configured a serial touchpad? gsynaptic isn't working...it says I have to set SHMConfig=true, but it's set in my xorg.conf
<GiXXeR420> it seems to install automatically in hardy like what i just did with virtual box arvind_k
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, there is another site www.getdeb.net
<Uplink> ok =[
<philsf> sorry, I'll re-ask
<GiXXeR420> is that like sourceforge arvind_k ?
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, ok just in case it doesnt :)
<GiXXeR420> ya cool thanks man
<GiXXeR420> now i just need some weed lol
<reverendfreeze> Etiger13 sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<Uplink> is just that this is my first day using linux...
<philsf> I just upgraded to hardy and noticed that in kmail (or konqueror, fwiw) the keys +/- (next unread/prev unread) don't work anymore. Can anyone confirm this behaviour?
<Uplink> and i dont understand a word of that
<GiXXeR420> have fun uplink lol
<drivetrax> Uplink,  you need that desktop giletype in that /etc/X11/sessions folder
<RyanPrior> Is Intrepid open for upload?
<Uplink> very funny =/
<GiXXeR420> takes a bit to get used to Uplink
<arvind_k> GiXXeR420, not exactly its a place where all the latest versions can be found ...instead of compiling
<GiXXeR420> nice
<Uplink> giletype?
<drivetrax> filetype
<Uplink> :S
<Uplink> oh sorry
<Uplink> oh so i need to move them :/
<Flannel> RyanPrior: Not yet I dont think.
<reverendfreeze> uplink - just don't be afraid to break something-you WILL, and it's the only way you learn anything!
<drivetrax> prolly
<jamiejackson> trying to (re)install vmware-server in ubuntu. the license agreement dialog (which is one of those old-school, colored console-style dialogs), has an <Ok> "button" at the bottom that I can't click or hit enter to select. how do i get beyond this sucker?
<Uplink> reverendfreeze: yea right... i dont wanna mess my OS up :'(
<musikgoat> jamiejackson: tab
<pwang> arvind_k : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9126/
<Uplink> i barely installed it :'(
<Lapinux> how does one go about restarting the sound system?
<genii> musikgoat: Heh beat me to it
<musikgoat> :-)
<jamiejackson> hahahaha
<Bidget> can anyone walk me through compiling source code so I can install it?
<arvind_k> pwang, that needs to be auto eth1
<jamiejackson> took me about 20 minutes to not figure that out
<buntunub> Bidget sure
<musikgoat> Bidget: mostly:  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<buntunub> cd to where source is located
<supersako> musikgoat what u mean /s/search/show
<reverendfreeze> uplink- with linux, you probably will...the good thing is, it's usually a lot more fixable than when you do it with windoze
<Bidget> buntunub, cool. I've already extracted the folder from the tarball
<buntunub> then /.configre
<buntunub> err
<arvind_k> pwang, what exactly do you want..what did you do
<Uplink> oh really?
<pwang> oops, pasted the wrong one.
<arvind_k> buntunub, not all have that
<sheep> Bidget: you'll also need to have build-essential installed for compiling
<buntunub> its /.configure
<Uplink> u can fix stuff here?
<buntunub> let it run
<GiXXeR420> is the program "Ubuntu Tweak" worth getting ffrom that site?
<egc> man...really
<musikgoat> supersako: switch search in my previous command to show:   sudo aptitude show eclipse | grep "Version"
<arvind_k> buntunub, its ./configure
<buntunub> then if no errors then make
<Bidget> sheep, I'm pretty sure I installed that before I updated to 8.04 but I'll check and make sure
<egc> ubuntu is the most awesomest
<buntunub> then if no errors then sudo make install
<supersako> thanks
<mohamed> Hi guys
<Bob_Dole> Thank you, this might actually just be useful.
<pwang> arvind_k : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9127/
<mohamed> i have a problem in booting
<Flannel> supersako: `apt-cache policy eclipse` will also do it.
<mohamed> i am using windows xp and Ubuntu Hardy heron in internal hdd and in exteranal i installed Mint linux
<reverendfreeze> uplink - yeah...no bluescreen of death...if you get too screwed, you can uysually run the live CD and use it to rewrite the file you screwed up...don't be afraid to screw up, just back up every file BEFORE you change it...
<astro76> GiXXeR420: doesn't sound like a good idea
<GiXXeR420> lol astro76 i thought so ty
<arvind_k> pwang, inet should should be dhcp or static
<genii> Bidget: Instead of sudo make install I would suggest to install checkinstall, then use: sudo checkinstall          to make a deb file whilch you can install by package manger (and upgrade or uninstall that way)
<mohamed> now the problem is it is loading only when it sees external hdd on
<mohamed> how to make it by default to load from internal
<misc--> hello... was wondering if anyone's come across an issue with the eee pc with ubuntu on it where if you scp a file to it, it copies about 80mb or so then the whole networking dies. Reboot doesn't fix it either. Changing the IP does, sometimes. Any ideas as to what's causing this?
<Uplink> reverendfreeze: wow thats amazing!
<pwang> arvind_k : i deleted a couple lines in that file that was the PPPoE config. it was conflicting my wireless.
<drivetrax> Uplink,  if that does not work.. find gdm.conf
<buntunub> checkinstall is OK but its caused alot of issues for me
<Bidget> genii, I see... well, I'm not thinking there will ever be an update to this program but who knows haha
<Grizzie> Hello everyone
<buntunub> easier just to install whatever dependencies the logs call out
<arvind_k> pwang, which card?? are you able to connect now??
<jaffarkelshac> hello
<Grizzie> If there's anyone who's a pro using the eeepc
<genii> buntunub: If compiled from ubuntu sources usually works fine
<Uplink> im looking for it :D
<lyzium> buntunub, the problem persists, how do i locate trash:///_fah/FAH6.02beta1-Linux/work/ .. these are folders where i dont have wieving rights for /work/
<Grizzie> I need some serious help
<Grizzie> Anyone?
<Bidget> alright I did ./configure it's giving me a lot of code... no errors though :)
<arvind_k> Grizzie, tried google
<Grizzie> Yeah
<Bidget> now I just do make install?
<buntunub> lyzium do $sudo find / -name filename
<Grizzie> This is also a major problem with ubuntu
<genii> Grizzie: /j #eeepc
<Bidget> ah crap I need a dependency.. hm
<philsf> I just upgraded to hardy and noticed that in kmail (or kontact, fwiw) the keys +/- (next unread/prev unread) don't work anymore. Can anyone confirm this behaviour?
<lyzium> buntunub,  thanks i'll try it
<K`zan> Hi folks, installed the 6.06 EMC live CD here and I just got my wireless adapter which will be used with it in the shop, plugged in the wireless adapter and apparently ubuntu didn't install any wireless stuff, just reinstalling would not be difficult, is that the best choice (yes, the adapter is supported in linux :-)?
<Grizzie> hold on
<drivetrax> 4-Lines:
<drivetrax> [gui]
<drivetrax> AllowGtkThemeChange
<drivetrax>     AllowGtkThemeChange=true
<Uplink> I cant find GMD.config
<drivetrax> well
<Uplink> omg, let me copy that
<drivetrax> Uplink,  when you do.. find that paste I just made.. in the file gdm.conf
<kneeki> Anyone have a link to the fix for no resolutions in 8.04 for nVidia cards?
<Bidget> it says that I need GLIB, but I did a search for it in synaptic and all I've come up with is glibc_doc and glibc_source
<Uplink> sure LoL
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, sudo apt-get install glibc-dev
<astro76> K`zan: you should reinstall with the latest Ubuntu, support for that stuff has improved quite a bit
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, thanks
<sheep> Bidget: what about libglib2.0-0 and libglib2.0-dev ?
<sixtyby3> Hello there!
<K`zan> astro76: UNF this is a specialized kernel for CNC stuff...
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, not very sure though ....what are you compiling
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, couldn't find package glibc-dev
<RyanPrior> K`zan: definitely a lot of improvements from 6.06 to the latest (8.04) release!!!
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, sheep said it
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, I'm trying to install xmms, but 8.04 only comes with xmms2 which doesn't work worth crap
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, you can find a .deb i guess at getdeb.net
<Bidget> sheep, I have libglib2.0-0 and a few others that are similar
<K`zan> RyanPrior: When EMC releases it on that I'll certainly go for it.  I'll try reinstalling and see what happens, I won't loose much at this point.  Thanks!
<sixtyby3> Greetings, just installed 8.04 Heron
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, you need -dev for them
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- you did not say "if" you got the grass on your desktop
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, k thanks
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, oh, I already have that one haha
<lyzium> buntunub, HAH there it was.. /home/lyzium/.local/share/Trash/files/fah/FAH6.02beta1-Linux/work   thanks alot for helping me
<Uplink> drivetrax: what do u mean?
<sixtyby3> Trouble is my wifi card doesn't seem to be showing up the Restricted Drivers list.
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, I have dev, doc, dbl, and cil
<buntunub> glad to be of help lyzium
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- You got the theme to work for the desktop, just not the login-window..
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, they all start with libglib2.0-0, although one is 1.2 instead of 2.0
<schitzo> Hello
<reverendfreeze> speaking of fixes, can someone take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<RyanPrior> sixtyby3: You're implying that WiFi doesn't work, I assume?
<pazia10> gadis  pemalu
<Uplink> drivetrax: I havent found the config
<sixtyby3> Yes.
<drivetrax> Uplink,  no.. say, did you install the file (whutever).desktop?
<Uplink> how? i couldnt
<buntunub> gnite (for me) all happy Ubuntu'ing
<schitzo> out of interest
<drivetrax> ok
<GeminiDomino> Hey all. I'm on a fresh install of gutsy (just replaced slackware on the desktop and want to give them a chance to shake the bugs out of Hardy) and I'm having a helluva time hitting the repos. Are they just getting creamed with all the upgrades, or is it on my end?
<RyanPrior> sixtyby3: What wifi card or chipset do you have?
<Uplink> ok, i found the config :D:D
<musikgoat> GeminiDomino: you can change to a mirror
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, how to is here http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<musikgoat> GeminiDomino: choose from many in System - Admin - Software sources
<drivetrax> Uplink,  You really need to read that LONG PAGE url
<GeminiDomino> musikgoat: I'll try that. Thanks
<Uplink> lol
<Uplink> so where do i paste what u gave me?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  and find the GTK-Theme portion of it
<swansk> Is there an Open Office irc channel?
<Starnestommy> swansk: #openoffice or #openoffice.org
<Uplink> #GtkModulesList=gail:atk-bridge:/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libdwellmouselistener:/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libkeymouselistener
<Uplink> that?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- it says the theme  the filename .desktop needs to be installed.. then you can add it
<jamessfoster> I've found a page that causes Xorg to crash when viewed in Firefox with Ubuntu 8.04. Anyone want to sacrifice their Xorg session to confirm this? (I'm using the restricted nVidia driver)
<musikgoat> ﻿swansk: you can always check through /list
<Lapinux> can someone help me with a sound problem i've been having since my upgrade to 8.04, it seems i lose sound in streaming video, and most of my video players, the only one currently working is mplayer
<Uplink> drivetrax: Im so lost dude... i have no idea what im doing
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, ???
<Uplink> I just found GDM.config and i opened it
<swansk> thanks
<Lapinux> err, actually the one that works is movie player, mplayer doesnt work, xine and also vlc
<drivetrax> Uplink,  you have gdm.conf.. okay, but find gtk-theme part of it.. it will say ...GtkTheme=Default
<kristian42> jamessfoster: Sounds fun
<maunykah> greetings all once again! I have a quick silly question to ask: since ubuntu(gnome) refuses to load, I believe I will stay with Kubuntu after being able to find my way around. My question is this: I'm quite interested in installing the KDE 4 kubuntu version onto my pc and I wanted to know if I can still keep my settings after I install it?
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, thanks :D
<Uplink> ctrl+F "G﻿tkTheme=Default" ???
<GeminiDomino> musikgoat: Much better. Thank you. Guess it was the repo and not me after all. :)
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, which settings
<maunykah> or do I have to re-install all of the codecs, programs etc
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, welcome
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, no need of that
<musikgoat> GeminiDomino: with the hardy downloads many leave it on the main servers
<musikgoat> yw
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, you'll just have diff programs not the gnome ones ...
<maunykah> oh ok so I will be able to access everything after I load KDE 4? Fantastic!
<Uplink> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<GeminiDomino> musikgoat: Yeah, figured it was something like that. First time I'm running the 64-bit version though, so I never know what's gonna bugger up. :)
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, yeah you'll be :)
<o0Chris0o> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Factoid pastebinit not found
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<o0Chris0o> my bad
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- on down the list.. in gdm.conf.. look for [chooser]
<Uplink> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9129/
<ethan961> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maunykah> oh so gnome won't be there anymore? Well that's a slight bummer..I actually like the quirkeness of having some gnome apps and kde apps together in the mix
<Uplink> take a look at that and let me know if thats it
<devent> hello, how can I go to runlevel 3 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<k-ma1> hi all
<adam_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<devent> neither init 3 nor telinit 3 works
<bullgard4> Why do time stamps in dmesg jump also to smaller values in time? See  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/209281/ line 215.
<unop> devent, sudo telinit 3 # but be careful
<sixtyby3> Looking for the Guru of Broadcom Chipsets on Linux.
<adam_> !ask | sixtyby3
<ubottu> sixtyby3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genii> devent: init levels 2,3,4 and 5 are identical in ubuntu
<sixtyby3> A little help needed with a 94311 wifi card on.
<sixtyby3> Hardy.
<unop> devent, what do you mean it doesn't work? it does, you just don't see much happening
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, gnome would be there if you dont remove it you will need to login in a gnome session for it
<devent> genii: say what?
<genii> devent: init levels 2,3,4 and 5 are identical in ubuntu
<k-ma1> im trying to run an upgrade to v8 from gutsy, but i keep getting an error about authentication failing. i checked the web and it seems like a few people have it with no real set solution. do you guys know what the issue is?
<adam_> sixtyby3, broadcom 4311?
<drivetrax> UPlink ------- LINE #8
<devent> genii: init 3 is no X and 5 is with X
<maunykah> gnome doesn't want to load I'm afraid..I tried but it just stays at that tan screen and it never loads
<sixtyby3> It says 94311 here.
<sixtyby3> Is that part of the 43xx family?
<devent> how to I get into multiuser without X?
<unop> devent, that's only true in redhat (and variants) not debian (and variants)
<Uplink> what do i do with LINE #8?
<maunykah> so I just left the ubuntu(gnome)-desktop there because I like some of the apps
<reverendfreeze> Need help with a serial mouse -  someone take a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<earthsound> can someone give me some GRUB editing help?
<unop> devent, in debian/ubuntu any runlevel greater than 1 and less than 6 is the same
<devent> unop: on sidux I have 3 for multi user without X, 5 with X
<drivetrax> Uplink,  what is the name of the file..?
<genii> devent: See http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, thats fine you can install them in KDE too :)
<Uplink> GDM.config
<unop> devent, but ubuntu is not sidux tho
<adam_> sixtyby3, never heard of this 94311 before :) can you post the relevant line from lspci?
<maunykah> oh really? oh that's perfect!
<Uplink> sorry, gdm.conf
<drivetrax> Uplink,  no no, the file you want to install
<devent> but sidux is debian sid...
<sixtyby3> Sure.
<unop> devent, errm, i beg to differ on that one
<Starnestommy> devent: but ubuntu isn't debian
<Uplink> GdmGreeterTheme.desktop
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, but cant assure of the same desktop experience though :)
<devent> Starnestommy: since when
<sixtyby3> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<sixtyby3> That's the one.
<drivetrax> Uplink,  type over.. and put in GDMGreeterTheme
<roddersg> morning. does anyone here know how to configure 804 graphics via command line? dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg doesn't do the job
<arvind_khadri> devent, Ubuntu isnt Debian since it came!!!!
<Starnestommy> devent: it was based on debian, but it is very different and no longer is debian
<maunykah> I like gnome quite a bit but since I can't get it running, I'm warming up to kubuntu
<arvind_khadri> maunykah, try Xfce very light
<maunykah> and KDE 4 looks pretty neat so I wanted to give it a whirl
<shree_> hey arvind_khadri i am having a problem
<Uplink> GtkTheme=GdmGreeterTheme.desktop
<fde> devent: Ubuntu tends to stick more closely to Debian for most system things... Sidux does a lot more stuff in that area, but less with the desktop itself.
<Uplink> ???
<denreaper> hey.  can i just stick a program in /etc/init.d and then run it as a daemon?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, shoot :)
<drivetrax> Uplink,  leave off the filetype ending
<shree_> i am unable to press 'd' in the terminal
<Uplink> ok
<Uplink> GtkTheme=GdmGreeterTheme
<devent> well ok, how can I get rid of X than?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  cross fingers and reboot..
<Uplink> better?
<unop> denreaper, it needs to be enabled in one of the runlevels first tho -- see the update-rc.d manpage
<genii> denreaper: no, what are in there are scripts which run and daemonise whatever app
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok is it a laptop??
<devent> go to init 1?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup
<Uplink> oh but wait!
<drivetrax> Uplink,  save that gdm.conf
<unop> devent, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Uplink> i cant! T_T
<denreaper> genii: oh.  so i can basically look at one of thsoe scripts to see how then?
<denreaper> those*
<genii> denreaper: Yes
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i am crippled bcoz of this
<denreaper> genii: thanks :)
<genii> denreaper: np
<Uplink> i dont have the permissions :'(
<arvind_khadri> shree_, check out the function key if it has
<devent> and how can I boot with out X?
<devent> unop: thx
<drivetrax> Uplink,  well -- you can do it offline soon enuff.. just refer to that url I gave you..
<shree_> arvind_khadri: which function key
<fde> devent: echo NULL > /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager or remove GDM
<genii> denreaper: Perhaps also see the manpage recommended by unop
<Uplink> drivetrax: ty... I'll try
<fde> devent: Or /usr/bin/false
<arvind_khadri> shree_, is there any key labelled Fn on your laptop
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup
<arvind_khadri> shree_, which model btw
<Uplink> but why GtkTheme=GdmGreeterTheme ??? if GdmGreeterTheme is on desktop?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: dell what else
<devent> well I have this mess since Ubuntu 8.04 Server cannot boot in VirtualBox...
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok press Fn and D
<arvind_khadri> shree_, model number :)
<fde> devent: Ignore that last one... there is no /usr/bin/false heh
<shree_> arvind_khadri: vostro 1000
<shree_> arvind_khadri: it does have Fn key
<devent> so I just got the desktop version and I think having a GUI is a "nice to have"
<drivetrax> uplink -- and to get permissions, you need the password for the pc.. and, use the word sudo before you use any command.. like .. sudo whatever
<fde> Uplink: It's not, it's just compatible with .desktop files for providing locales etc
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah press Fn and D and check
<earthsound> i'm trying to upgrade from to 8.04, but when trying to download the release notes (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement) it fails to download
<shree_> arvind_khadri: none of the perm and comb help
<devent> fde: you have /bin/false
<fde> devent: yes... my mistake... try that.
<Uplink> fde: I have NO idea what u said
<devent> well thx anyway
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, the tutorial that you linked me to doesn't work, it's telling me it can't find some packages...
<soulreaper> ﻿anyone help me with the cube i have an hp ze2000 and it has a ati graphics card and the latest upgrade of 8.04
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- you familiar with windows any?
<mrpockets> hey, i've got a Toshiba satellite with 7.10 on it and im not too sure how to get the wireless working on it
<Uplink> YES
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, enable the repos
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, is there something else I might need to do to get it to work before I start downloading the packages maybe?
<Uplink> I just switched to LINUX
<drivetrax> Uplink,  You know.. windows would not let us change that login
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok was it working previously
<Uplink> what login?
<fde> Uplink: Stick the theme into /usr/share/gdm/themes after decompressing, and use System > Administration > Login Window to set it.
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, I've enabled main universe restricted and multiverse... are there others?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup it was
<drivetrax> Uplink,  well. this .desktop filetype .. I assume, is for.. certain things
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok jus a min
<Uplink> fde: i cant... wont let me copy them
<shree_> arvind_khadri: k
<fde> Uplink: stick sudo in front of the cp command
<Swilky>  can someone help me how id go about doing this http://members.iinet.net.au/~swilkinson/network.txt
<maunykah> sorry I have one more question regarding Amarok: do I need to install streamtuner to listen to the internet radio streams? I didn't think so because I noticed that most of the shoutcast streams were built-in already.  I attempted to play one stream but I received an error message that I believe said I was missing a decoder
<Uplink> i dont use terminal
<LSG_> soulreaper: What about the cube?
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, nope just try backports and stuff
<Lapinux> does anyone know what the codec packs are that pop up when you first try to play a unsupported audio/video file are? usually when you try to play a unsupported file you'll get a prompt saying its so and offer to check for the codec, i cant remember what they were
<sixtyby3> Anybody? I need some help here.
<Uplink> I dont know LINUX commands
<Lapinux> gstreamer?
<lyzium> i used 8.04 beta and there where updates every day to it, since upgrading i havent had a single one.. is this normal or an error in my end
<x1250> Lapinux: yes, some gstreamer packages
<drivetrax> Uplink,  HEY .. dont get weird.. you need some learnin' like we all do
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, where is the backport rep? I don't see it anywhere in there
<egc> hmm, the maximize on firefox seems a little buggy...
<drivetrax> Uplink,  sudo, is a command
<Uplink> yea, to get admin power
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, you using GUI it would be on the 3rd or 4th tab
<drivetrax> k
<Uplink> but i dunno the commans after sudo
<drivetrax> Uplink,  Right-o
<soulreaper> how do i get it
<astro76> Swilky: if you want to make your life simpler, config the DSL modem so it doesn't use NAT, but instead gives the public IP... otherwise you are double-NATing and you have to set a port forward on both the linux router and the dsl modem
<sixtyby3> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Lapinux> x1250: i was trying to figure it out as i let it install some codecs for me in before i upgraded to 8.04, now they arent working in all players
<astro76> Swilky: I forget what DSL modems usually call that setting
<LSG> soulreaper: First, open a terminal
<sixtyby3> Any idea how to get that to work with Hardy?
<LSG> soulreaper: Then type "sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl
<drivetrax> Uplink,  -- did it let you modify gdm.conf?
<fde> sixtyby3: lsmod | grep b43 <-- if that returns something, install 'b43-fwcutter' and restart
<arvind_khadri> shree_, did you try re-configuring the keyboard
<LSG> soulreaper: Without the "
<Uplink> i tried sudo gdm.conf
<Uplink> said command was not recognized
<devent> one more question: since when debian/ubuntu changed the runlevels definition?
<Uplink> =[
<fde> Uplink: sudo gedit gdm.conf
<suxxor> can somebody send me the content of this directory "/usr/share/mysql " i`ve deleted but i need it now ?
<drivetrax> uplink sudo gedit gdm.conf
<Uplink> gedit -.-
<devent> I can remember that I used init 3 for text mode in ubuntu
<Uplink> on windows is just edit
<arvind_khadri> fde, gksu for X11 apps
<arvind_khadri> !gksu | fde
<devent> I thing it was with 7.14
<ubottu> fde: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fde> arvind_khadri: gksudo actually... but either will work
<soulreaper> lsg: done
<arvind_khadri> fde, :) but not sudo
<sixtyby3> @fde no, no return.
<ubottu> sixtyby3: Error: "fde" is not a valid command.
<devent> or in 6.xx
<suxxor> can somebody send me the content of this directory "/usr/share/mysql " i`ve deleted but i need it now ?
<LSG> soulreaper: Now type sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<astro76> fde: gksudo is a link to gksu, and it's a bad habit to get into because with some X apps sudo will do bad things
<fde> arvind_khadri: It'll work... try it.
<Uplink> how to i get to gmd.conf throught terminal?
<soulreaper> LSD: done
<arvind_khadri> fde, it works but its wrong to use it!!!!!
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ???
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, is it called "pre-released updates (hardy proposed)"??
<fde> arvind_khadri: He can hit "Add" in System > Administration > Login Window
<shree_> i think i got the solution
<shit_burger> sixtyby3, my question is exactly same as yours - what have you tried so far?
<LSG> soulreaper: Now go to system->preferences->advanced desktop....
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i think i got the solution. will let you know i n a minute
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, all those packages should be main not there
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok :)
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, I'm not sure I follow you
<arvind_khadri> fde, yeah thats better
<Uplink> drivetrax: i cant find it
<nano_> im using hardy heron, do i need to load the module ssb.ko?
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, :) ok gimme that page i closed it here
<Uplink> Im not used to root and home directories
<Uplink> im lost here
<fde> nano_: no
<LSG> soulreaper: You'll see all the options there to customize Compiz/Fusion
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<nano_> fde: i tried to stick it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but it didn't work, i mean i couldn't blacklist it
<fde> Uplink: Just go to System > Administration > Login Window and hit "Add" please...
<kelvin911> hello
<pwang> please, i need help. nm-applet refuses to show wireless networks and says "manual network configuration".
<Uplink> I TRIED THAT B4
<Uplink> :|
<Uplink> wont pick em up
<suxxor> can i boot the live cd of ubuntu through vmware ?
<nano_> fde: how come i don't need it?
<soulreaper> LSG: i dont see it
<astro76> suxxor: sure
<LSG> soulreaper: Don't see what?
<arvind_khadri> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<fde> nano_: You probably do if it's loading... do not blacklist it.
<fde> nano_: Search wikipedia for SSE to know what it does.
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, how do we know the repo to which a package belongs too
<nano_> fde: that module interferes with my ndiswrapper
<soulreaper> i dont see advanced desktop
<pwang> how can i change networkmanager back to automatic network configuration?
<LSG> soulreaper: What version are you running?
<pwang> i need help urgently
<kelvin911> in kcontrol font should I pick 96 DPI or 120 DPI?
<arvind_khadri> astro76, , how do we know the repo to which a package belongs too
<soulreaper> 8.04
<pwang> anyone?
<soulreaper> LSG: 8.4
<mevsthevoices> I'll try
<shit_burger> pwang, i'm thinking i'm thinking
<LSG> soulreaper: Did you type the commands i gave you exactly?
<ethan961> !patience | pwang
<ubottu> pwang: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<soulreaper> ya i coppy pasted
<shit_burger> pwang, did you set it to manual? if so how, where
<arvind_khadri>  how do we know the repo to which a package belongs too
<LSG> soulreaper: "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" should be near the top of the System-->Preferences list. I don't see how you could NOT have it there.
<astro76> arvind_khadri: apt-cache policy packagename
<mevsthevoices> Very quick question, does anyone know how I could find which UID goes to which dirve?
<pwang> it's a long story, shit_burger.
<nano_> fde: how can i blacklist something that isn't being blacklisted by the command "blacklist xxxx" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<arvind_khadri> astro76, ok thanks :)
<reverendfreeze> uplink - gksudo gedi /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<isforinsects> I just accidentally piped over my .bashrc.  How should I go about looking for a stock version to replace it?
<mjgoins> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<maunykah> do I need to type in sudo aptitude install streamtuner amarok in order get the default streams working? Or is that unnecessary?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: nned to reboot now. see you i nfew minutes
<arvind_khadri> shree_, fine
<philsf> Hello, I just upgraded to hardy, and found out that I can consistently crash the X session if I use any number key in the numpad of the keyboard (except 5) - this seems only to happen in my account, not on another that exists here. Can anyone give me a hint on how to pin down exactly what[ s going on, so I can post a proper bug report?
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, any idea on how to get that backports thing enabled??
<fde> arvind_khadri: apt-cache policy package
<soulreaper> probibly because its in apperance
<pwang> i created a pppoe connection using pppoeconf with all the default settings. unfortunatley it didn't work
<Uplink> UMM
<reverendfreeze> uplink gedi=gedit
<astro76> philsf: is num-lock on or off?
<Uplink> why is it ALL white?
<xim> can anyone tell me why my screesaver doesnt work anymore?  it fades like its going to black screen but once it gets black it comes right back, and that goes forever
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, all those packages are in main
<philsf> astro76? this happens on both ways? on or off
<KRUSHrSCUMgrief> hey, got quick question, how do i add debian (etch) repos to my sources - i need ffmepg the etch version because the newer version has a bug w/ dvd-slideshow
<soulreaper> LSG: system then apearence then visual effects?
<shit_burger> pwang, you using networkmanager?
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, hm.
<philsf> astro76: s/?/:/
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, did you run a update after enabling the repos ???
<LSG> soulreaper: Might as well try that
<pwang> yep.
<astro76> KRUSHrSCUMgrief: you definitely don't want to do that.. possibly just grab the package and install it, but you really should get a proper ubuntu package, or make one
<Uplink> uplink@HP-Pavilion:/etc/gdm$ sudo gedit gmd.conf
<Uplink> ohh
<Uplink> lmao
<tommost> Is there a terminal emulator that does fire text?
<J-_> Is there a way to change my mouse pointer to just one specific pointer throughout the OS? I hover over an opened terminal it looks like how I want it. Hover over pidgin it changes, same with the desktop.
<Uplink> ok yay!
<pwang> so, i deleted the PPPoE lines out of the /etc/network/interfaces file because it was conflicting my wireless.
<fde> Uplink: do what I said and forget about that... System > Administration > Login Window ... hit "Add" and point it at the theme
<SiegeLord> Is it possible to do an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using a Desktop CD? Or do I have to use the Alternate CD?
<ToddEDM> hey guys, a core2 duo 8400 ... would that be a 64bit  CPU?
<pwang> and it is still not working
<arvind_khadri> ToddEDM, yeah
<drivetrax> Uplink,  ..... that is how you use terminal, and GEDIT to change files
<Uplink> fde: I tried that, both themes I downloaded in desktop but wont detect them
<ToddEDM> arvind_khadri:  thanks
<LSG> soulreaper: If it's not in the last tab under Appearance, try asking again and get someone running Hardy to guide you
<Uplink> TY drivetrax :D
<Uplink> ty guys! :D
<nano_> what is a good wireless manager for hardyheron genome!?!?
<mevsthevoices> Hey pwang I think, well try 'sudo apt-get purge network-manager net-tools'
<arvind_khadri> SiegeLord, you mean live cd using a CD you need to install fresh
<mevsthevoices> Then reinstall
<drivetrax> fde   -- HOW to install the .desktop filetype
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, ???
<supersako> how come packages like eclipse are hte older versions in the repos
<fde> Uplink: Did you decompress the theme?
<supersako> like 3.2.2 for eclipse
<SiegeLord> arvind_khadri, I see... Thanks
<KRUSHrSCUMgrief> kk thx, astro... how would you go about getting that specific ffmpeg version?
<fde> drivetrax: The package should have placed that itself.
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, ah i see what it was, I was trying libesdo-dev, but it was libesd0-dev
<soulreaper> im not running handy im running gnome
<mevsthevoices> Then reinstall
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, :)
<mevsthevoices> Hey pwang I think, well try 'sudo apt-get purge network-manager net-tools'
<fde> Uplink: uhh... what is the current file name for the theme?
<Uplink> yes fde
<soulreaper> LSG: im running gnome
<LSG> soulreaper: 8.04 = Hardy
<drivetrax> fde,  -- Uplink has one.. tell'em where it goes
<philsf> astro76: any ideas?
<Bidget> arvind_khadri, the font on the webpage makes 0s look like o's hahaha
<LSG> soulreaper: I got another idea. Go to a terminal and enter sudo aptitude install fusion-icon
<fde> drivetrax: I tried, he doesn't want to use terminal  :/
<suxxor> what`s the minimal hard disk size requirement to install ubuntu
<Uplink> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/UBUNTU+Leaf+gdm?content=75111
<Uplink> i downloaded that one
<drivetrax> fde,  -- he got in terminal, and gedit..
<arvind_khadri> Bidget, :) hapens
<Uplink> into desktop
<Bidget> :D
<ratchet__> disconnect
<slimx3m> hi there, has anybody had no audio with gutsy?
<soulreaper> LSG: done
<pwang> uuuhhhh, mevsthevoices, why do i need to uninstall networkmanager and all the other stuff?
<Uplink> drivetrax: so where do i copy GdmGreeterTheme.desktop ???
<reverendfreeze> Hate to be a pest...anyone got a clue?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4849234#post4849234
<LSG> soulreaper: Now go to Applications and look for it...i think it was under accesories.
<mevsthevoices> Clear out all the settings
<volte> jimmy__: monkeys
<mevsthevoices> Let them rebuild themselves
<astro76> not sure philsf
<Uplink> #AllowGtkThemeChange=true
<Uplink> #GtkThemesToAllow=all
<Uplink> do i uncomment them?
<pwang> are you sure, i mean gnome-system-tools and ubuntu-desktop look real imporatant, mevsthevoices.
<astro76> reverendfreeze: you aren't being a pest, you should summarize the problem along with the link though
<mevsthevoices> Damn there included?
<drivetrax> Uplink,  those are fine
<Uplink> ok
<pwang> yep
<soulreaper> LSG: what do you want me to look for under the accesories
<Uplink> # The GTK+ theme to use for the GUI.
<Uplink> GtkTheme=GdmGreeterTheme
<fde> Uplink: Ok, DO NOT decompress the theme, simply point the Login Window tools "Add" at the tar.gz
<drivetrax> Uplink,  the one on your line 8, was the one to overwrite
<mevsthevoices> Scratch that one then
<LSG> soulreaper: Fusion-icon
<Uplink> fde, the theme is there still...
<Uplink> the unconpressed and the not
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i got that rectified
<LSG> soulreaper: It's somewhere in the Applications menu, i'm not too sure it's in Accesories though
<fde> Uplink: I just got it to work via Add... you're pointing it at 75111-UBUNTU LEAF.tar.gz ?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: anyway i have got another silly question for you
<arvind_khadri> shree_,  how did that work
<Uplink> thats the problem fgd... when i click add and look for it, it just DOESNT SHOW up! :(
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ask :)
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i had tried modifying inputrc to avoid the beep, and that gives this problem
<arvind_khadri> shree_, oh ok
<KRUSHrSCUMgrief> sorry to bother yall again - but how would i get a ffmpeg version thats in the etch debian repos?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i am now planning to use rmmod pcspkr
<soulreaper> LSG: this is what i got when i put the turmanal stuff inNo packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<soulreaper> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<soulreaper> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<Uplink> is there an application i need to get or something?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: but the prob is everytime i have to type it when i login
<fde> Uplink: Go back and download, then choose "Save" not "Open with"... then point it at the file you get.
<soulreaper> srry for the tripple poste
<Uplink> I did
<arvind_khadri> shree_, hmm never heard of it
<Uplink> compressed file is saved on the desktop
<shree_> arvind_khadri: which file should i use to execute this automatically when i login
<pwang> ahhh *slaps head very hard* i fixed it. thanks for your help anyways, mevsthevoices.
<fde> Uplink: Why is it working for me then and not you doing it the same exact way?
<Uplink> 75111-UBUNTU LEAF.tar.gz
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah that i can tell you need to edit the rc local file
<Uplink> i have NO idea :'(
<mevsthevoices> Sorry couldn't help more
<philsf> Hello, I just upgraded/quit to hardy, and found out that I can consistently crash the X session if I use any number key in the numpad of the keyboard (except 5) - this seems only to happen in my account, not on another that exists here. Can anyone give me a hint on how to pin down exactly what[ s going on, so I can post a proper bug report?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: is that in the /etc folder
<drivetrax> fde,  likely the file is in the wrong place..
<LSG> soulreaper: Sorry, back
<fde> Uplink: System > Administration > Login Window ... type password ... local tab ... "Add" button on the right... browse to Desktop, and choose the file.
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah
<fde> drivetrax: Doesn't matter where it's stored.
<Uplink> hmmm...
<fraroco> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP. I was chatting whit on IM when somebody wrote "I have HIV" by myselft on my nick and stars to wrote stuffs. How can I Know who do that¡?
<reverendfreeze> astro76 - I have a serial touchpad that's not being recognized - I've installed gsynaptics, which keeps telling me to set SHMConfig to true (even though it already is) in xorg.conf...I've also downloaded the MF's drivers and used ndiswrapper to install them...still no go...I used minicom to link a term to the /dev/ttyS1, played with the touchpad, and got signal...hardware seems fine (and worked on Win2KPro) but not
<reverendfreeze> understood by Ubuntu...
<drivetrax> fde,  -- wow, that's kool
<LSG> soulreaper: So...did you find it..?
<Uplink> take a look at this one fde http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Swirl?content=30846
<shree_> arvind_khadri: any restriction on whether i can add isntructions to the beginning or tot the end
<kennyyu> i want to rotate my screen display but failed (in 7.10 gutsy). i used system -> preference -> screen resolution in doing so but my mouse clicks have failed after a rotation... until time out after which returns to the original display mode. any idea?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, read the whole file first might be a section defined before itself
<fde> Uplink: I don't log out enough to care about graphics when logging in... just trying to help you  :)
<mevsthevoices> Ohh and pwnag for next time http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=247028
<astro76> reverendfreeze: ndiswrapper is only for network devices, NDIS stands for network device something something
<Uplink> fde ty for the help but those wont work :'(
<astro76> reverendfreeze: aka window network device driver
<astro76> *windows
<shree_> arvind_khadri: looks like a global bootscript
<shree_> arvind_khadri: do I have one for myself
<arvind_khadri> shree_, checking that out wait a sec
<Uplink> oh wow
<Uplink> I just renamed it and it detected it
<reverendfreeze> astro76-ok...what would I use to get ubuntu tu recognise the drivers for my touchpad then?
<Uplink> how stupid
<Morgan555> hey guys, looking for some quick help, today I started from scratch on my 160gb HD, I gave / 20gb /home 100gb 40gb unused and had like 1500 for swap    I then installed XP on the unused section, on my bios I know how to set boot order but I guess I don't know how to change partitions as it keeps going to windows
<reverendfreeze> tu=to...
<drivetrax> renamed it? Uplink?
<Uplink> yea
<Uplink> -.-
<MSTK> hey guys, can i get some quick help?  Firefox 3 and Rhythmbox aren't playing nice together.
<Uplink> now it works and i just put it up
<MSTK> when one is on, the other doesn't play flash sound.  the video works just fine, just no sound.
<fde> Uplink: That last one works if you replace the 'bz2' with 'gz'
<Uplink> i renamed it to blueswirl.tar.gz
<Uplink> exactly
<Uplink> and it worked
<arvind_khadri> shree_, just add the thing here itself and restart once and check up
<astro76> reverendfreeze: you'll want to check if it's supported by the Linux kernel
<Uplink> what a hassle
<shree_> arvind_khadri: k. hang on
<astro76> reverendfreeze: it probably uses a standard serial mouse protocol
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah
<drivetrax> uplink - you learned alot, tho
<kennyyu> i want to rotate my screen display but failed (in 7.10 gutsy). i used system -> preference -> screen resolution in doing so but my mouse clicks have failed after a rotation... until time out after which returns to the original display mode. any idea?
<Uplink> drivetrax: FDE, TY A LOT
<Uplink> and who else was helping me? i forgot
<Uplink> TY A LOT :]]]
<pen> bug in nautilus? - search as you type doesn't work
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, that needs compiz
<kennyyu> arvind_hkadri: compiz?
<reverendfreeze> astro76 - ok...where do I go to check if it's supported by the linux kernel?
<RyanPrior> arvind_khadri: I don't think it does. I think it needs xrandr
<arvind_khadri> RyanPrior, i cant follow what he is saying
<TWP-SirStaal> I write this command in the terminal: cd Desktop/ and the terminal says: bash: cd: Desktop/: No such file or directory
<TWP-SirStaal>  ... am I doing something wrong? "sighs" I am having problem with a basic command
<Uplink> i have one last question, Im trying to compile RainbowCrack and i cant :(
<fde> kennyyu: Compiz is a window manager that gives you the effects that is making Linux so popular.
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, what do you want to do??
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  -- is all backwards
<RyanPrior> arvind_khadri: He wants to rotate his monitor screen 90 degrees and still have the picture right-side up, I think.
<swansk> grrr calc is great.  Love it.  Except I can't sort data that is a formula
<ethan96I> !compile | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sindacious> is it possible to create a command that executes multiple commands?
<Uplink> is not software
<Sindacious> terminal command that is
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: I want to rotate the screen clockwisely in "screen resolution"...
<Uplink> make -f makefile.linux
<pen> sometimes search as you type doesn't work
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  --- is always / , /bin, /public
<Uplink> then gives me an error
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: Try: cd ~/Desktop
<RyanPrior> Sindacious: Absolutely! We call it a script.
<TWP-SirStaal> drivetrax what are you saying?
<Sindacious> RyanPrior, har har ;p
<kennyyu> but after i did it, mouse clicks are not responded
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  /home, /usr , /var
<sixtyby3> Hello, if anyone's got their Broadcom 94311 card to work with Ubuntu, then please please pm me.
<TWP-SirStaal> doesn't work
<Sindacious> RyanPrior, more less where could I read up on such things ;)
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, thats xrandr ... i dont have idea about it ..google it and ask RyanPrior
<TWP-SirStaal> I want to access my desktop
<Uplink> anyone wanna help me getting RainbowCrack?
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  well try cd Desktop
<TWP-SirStaal> it says there is no such director
<kennyyu> arvind_khadri: alright thanks :)
<philip_> anyone know when 2.6.26 kernel will be released for ubuntu?
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  type two dots, and enter
<RyanPrior> Sindacious: look up Bash scripting.
<philip_> I mean .25
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  type dir
<arvind_khadri> kennyyu, welcome :)
<Sindacious> RyanPrior, will do, thanks ;)
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: NOT Desktop/        or desktop . Exactly with capital letters:   cd ~/Desktop
<supersako> how do i remove eclipse?
<kennyyu> RyanPrior: I've installed that. apt-get reports i've already had the newest version
<drivetrax> yes.. cd Desktop
<supersako> how do u remove package using apt-get?
<TWP-SirStaal> I did it but it says there is no such directory
<genii> drivetrax: If he's not in /home/hisname   that will tell him the "not found" errors
<Uplink> drivetrax: can u help me getting installed RainbowCrack?
<fde> supersako: apt-get remove --purge ... or just use aptitude purge
<fde> Uplink: No one will help you with malicious software, sorry.
<drivetrax> Genii... right
<reverendfreeze> supersako: sudo apt-get remove [i]packagename[/i]
<Uplink> thats not malicious software... i lost the password of my admin account
<reverendfreeze> or just packagename...no italics
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup it is fine
<RyanPrior> kennyyu: Sometimes it's installed but not working.
<fde> supersako: If you don't use purge, it removes it, but doesn't remove its config files.
<arvind_khadri> shree_, so working??
<rich1> can someone help with setting a static ip and port forwarding please?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: definitely
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: QAre you on server installation without graphical interface?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, :) nice am on my path to somewhere now :)
<reverendfreeze> thanks fde...I didn't know that
<TWP-SirStaal> I am in my terminal window
<rich1> no.  i'm running kubuntu.
<TWP-SirStaal> I haven't typed anything
<arvind_khadri> shree_, but need to make things more faster :)
<norbi> yes
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i didnt get you
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  safe to type dir
<rich1> genii:  no.  i'm running kubuntu.
<norbi> do you speak hungary?
<reverendfreeze> supersako - so that makes it sudo apt-get purge packagename
<TWP-SirStaal> I am in the home folder at the moment
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  to read the directory
<rich1> genii: sorry.  not me.
<astro76> reverendfreeze: it's probably supported... but I'm not finding too much info on it... maybe ask this guy how he has his working ;) http://free.house.cx/~eil/computers.html
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i meant that am learning things fast but need to be more faster..i want to be in MOTU
<genii> rich1: np
<arvind_khadri> !MOTU | shree_
<ubottu> shree_: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<drivetrax> TWP-SirStaal,  type / and enter
<TWP-SirStaal> it says it is a directory
<drivetrax> dir
<fde> TWP-SirStaal: change directory = cd
<shree_> arvind_khadri: lol. BTW i actually need to create a script for my system to automatically select the woreless connection and login
<kennyyu> RyanPrior: hmm, so what can i do for it? :-(
<TWP-SirStaal> I know that fde
<shree_> arvind_khadri: wireless*
<fde> TWP-SirStaal: list directory = ls
<fde> TWP-SirStaal: One of those is what you want  ;)
<RyanPrior> kennyyu: Not sure. It's still under heavy development, I think.
<arvind_khadri> shree_, no idea on networking
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i have two wireless n/ws. one at coll and other at home
<supersako> where do programs usually get installed in ubuntu? i want to know where to manually install eclipse
<RyanPrior> kennyyu: Keep asking, though - and search the Ubuntu forums if you haven't already.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i have separate config files now
<drivetrax> linux, has trees
<shree_> arvind_khadri: ok answer me this
<fde> drivetrax: dir is an alias for ls --color=auto --format=vertical
<kennyyu> RyanPrior: got it. thanks. :)
<Uplink> nice
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok so you want to select the one acording to youe location
<RyanPrior> supersako: I suggest putting your manually installed programs in ~/usr/local
<shree_> arvind_khadri: if i type a path name to a shell script in rc.local, will it execute on login
<Uplink> i ma use ls then
<supersako> thanks
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: Are you seeing a $ or a # to the left of the blinking cursor?
<drivetrax> i can make my color what I want
<astro76> supersako: manually installed software should generally go to /usr/local or /opt
<Uplink> lol
<TWP-SirStaal> yeahe a $
<philip_> ok that's it I'm bored, gonna compile 2.6.25 now
<drivetrax> I can make that $ go away too
<arvind_khadri> shree_, it'll run
<reverendfreeze> astro76 - thanks...looking for a contact link on that page...
<xpistos> hey, can anyone tell me why I can't configure effects in 8.04
<astro76> supersako: /usr/local mirrors the /usr structure, /opt is more for programs with all files residing under one directory
<Uplink> philip_: help me out compling RainbowCrack pls
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i want the system to use the command iwlist scanning and this will return a text that gives the wireless lans available and their configuration
<TWP-SirStaal> oh damn
<drivetrax> xpistos,  what kinda vid card
<TWP-SirStaal> I know the problem now
<supersako> ya i think eclipse suggests /opt
<supersako> ty
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: what does result of command: whoami                  report?
<xpistos> On board intel 945
<fde> Uplink: It's a windows app... look into winelib
<subd3v> Is this were I would find some help getting wireless on a laptop (laptop:Toshiba satellite, Ubuntu: Hardy heron)?
<shree_> i want the program to select one by one of these networks based o nthe signal strength and login
<xpistos> I was good to go with gutsy
<Uplink> http://www.antsight.com/zsl/rainbowcrack/
<arvind_khadri> shree_, define the whole path there ...where does the returned text go??
<astro76> supersako: yeah I was going to say that
<Uplink> linux too
<xpistos> now I can't find the install for harty
<drivetrax> xpistos,  have you looked at the google for that card.. and compiz-fusion?
<supersako> one more question if a package is in the process of downloading nothing gets installed until downloading is complete right?? i stopped it
<ToddEDM> ToddEDM
<shree_> i want to use redirection operator and put it into a text fiel
<fde> Uplink: make that wine-dev ... heh
<astro76> supersako: with apt-get? yes
<xpistos> let me check fusion
<TWP-SirStaal> I got the Swedish version of Ubuntu and there they renamed Desktop to Skrivbord -.-
<xpistos> the card is good though
<Uplink> what is wine-dev?
<fde> Uplink: If it doesn't compile, ask #winehq
<xpistos> I have the basic effects
<Bob_Dole> I got folding@home installed and running. finally. But the script is a bit out of date, so had to have a round-about way to get the latest client for it installed, oh well.
<xpistos> not the manager
<Uplink> kk fde :D
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: What was the nature of the problem? ssh'd into another box with no gui on it?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i can actually write a C program to handle that text file
<ToddEDM> can ubuntu be installed on a USB stick?
<mevsthevoices> Yes
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: Ah, that makes sense then
<mevsthevoices> pendrivelinux.com
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok but i think here re-direction would work
<pen> sometimes search as you type doesn't work
<pen> in ubuntu
<shree_> hmm
<supersako> astro so /opt/eclipse for eclipse right?
<shree_> is it possible to execute a shell command in C prgram i nlinux
<juvi__> 9-9   fo]
<ToddEDM> mevsthevoices:  THANK YOU
<juvi__> o=;
<mevsthevoices> np
<juvi__> p
<astro76> supersako: yes
<shree_> arvind_khadri: say using system()
<acidicbase> yes shree
<TWP-SirStaal> genii: Yeahe most of the Ubuntu is in English but some of it translated which is pretty useless ... should have installed the English version
<arvind_khadri> shree_, there is a C shell
<supersako> thanks
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: At least now we know what the swedish Desktop directory is called ;)
<drivetrax> c shell... and a type of c compiler?
<supersako> astro u use eclipse? i want to know if i need the classic version im gonna be using it for Java, C++, php, python, etc...
<shree_> C shell is like bash shell
<supersako> im thinking i need the classic + plugins
<mevsthevoices> Slight differences
<mevsthevoices> Can cause serious headaches though
<shree_> arvind_khadri: wait lemme try
<arvind_khadri> shree_, no its not ..
<drivetrax> had a compiler under cygwin
<Bob_Dole> also... I must wonder, are the Ubuntu servers under heavy load(the Repo's at least) because out of the 180KB/s I can get, I'm getting 677 B/s
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hmm
<mevsthevoices> Yup
<TWP-SirStaal> genii: Do you know were I can find a list of terminal commands and what they do?
<astro76> supersako: no I'm not too familiar with it
<acidicbase> i used shell in one of my program to get the line number
<drivetrax> ming
<acidicbase> using system
<acidicbase> so it defintely works
<arvind_khadri> shree_,  hey i need to go now ..sorry for leaving you in middle
<shree_> arvind_khadri: isnt it asking for trouble if i am mixing up the shells
<shree_> arvind_khadri: thats fine
<philip_> Bob Dole, use another server (go to Synaptic, choose another server besides US or run a test)
<mevsthevoices> Sirstaal: computerhope.com/unix
<shree_> arvind_khadri: lets see later
<pwang> just a question, are proposed updates for advanced users? and is it updated every day?
<acidicbase> and i dont think i used just cshells
<chiphead> I need help with my nVidia 8500 GT in Ubuntu 8.04
<mevsthevoices> Sirstaal: computerhope.com/unix
<arvind_khadri> shree_, you need to first activate the shell
<hart1> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 desktop on my ASUS V1j laptop and sound is not working. I have no idea where to start in terms of tracking down and fixing this problem - can someone please give me some pointers?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yeah, i dont know all that stuff
<arvind_khadri> shree_, sudo apt-get install csh
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i think some tcsh will get me into tha tshell
<shree_> arvind_khadri: k
<arvind_khadri> shree_, even csh will .... after installing type csh
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok bye for now...c u l8r
<chiphead> brb
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: There is a small but useful list here http://cri.ch/linux/docs/cg0007.html
<TWP-SirStaal> genii: Thanks allot
<mevsthevoices> Sirstaal: computerhope.com/unix
<mevsthevoices> Anyone know how to get rid of these damn status messages. can't see anyhting
<xpistos> drivetrax: Good call brother!!!
<jamiejackson> When prompted, specify whether to install Flash Player 9 (note that this is an updated version of Flash Player 9 and that Flex Builder Linux will work with earlier versions of Flash Player 9 for Linux). This is the debug version of Flash Player 9, which is required for debugging support and exception display. <-- i don't like to stray to far from the repos, is there an alternate, potentially more package-friendly alternative, or is this t
<surplusxmas> My Kubuntu 8.04 AMD64 (KDE4 Remix) Alternate Install CD install fails at the step "Select and install software".  I verified the md5sum after downloading, then ran the check integrity utility on the CD Itself, which came back valid.  The CD was burned at 16x, my lowest speed available.  My specs: Pentium D 3.00GHz, 1GB RAM, 300GB SATA HDD.  This seems to be all over the forums but none of the threads can resolve this problem for
<surplusxmas>  different mirror, burned with a different burner (K3B on Slax this time instead of MagicISO on Windows XP).
<xpistos> I aint a newb anymore, but by just barely
<genii> TWP-SirStaal: You're welcome
<mevsthevoices> jamie what are you trying to do
<reverendfreeze> astro76 - found it- fired off an e-mail...thanks for your help!  That's the first person I've been able to find who's using one of these keyboards on Linux...and I didn't want to switch back to the doze...
<can> how do I turn on sshd
<Anza> Hi, I installed IE6 because there is a site that wouldn't work properly on firefox of other browsers, now the site works, but its like when I pass over the mouse, it lighten, is that ok?
<astro76> reverendfreeze: buy a new keyboard before you do that! :p
<astro76> can: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mevsthevoices> Yes
<maunykah> can anyone tell me if I need to install streamtuner in order to listen to the default stations that can be found in Amarok?
<MSTK> can someone help me with a sound problem?  Rhythmbox and Firefox 3 aren't playing nicely.  When one is on, the other can't play sounds.
<mevsthevoices> Maunykah: you want gstreamer plugins good bad and ugly
<Anza> #wine
<sekre-ubuntu-id> hallo
<reverendfreeze> astro76: rotfl...yeah...the problem is, I'd have to get a whole new motherboard...I haven't been able to get any ps/2 mice to work on this box, under any OS
<Lapinux> thats odd, it seams vbox isnt playing nice with my system, when vbox is running i lose sound all sound except system sounds and sound in movie player
<adred> what the required modules i should install to get virtualbox running? whenever i install the generic,386,openvz,rt, server and server modules ubuntu wont boot up properly..
<maunykah> ah ok then I have installed the plugins already. Thanks mevsthevoices! Oh wait about streamripper?
<J-_> maunykah: If you're using GNOME, check out exaile. It's similar to Amarok but built on GTK. Radio works well on it.
<mevsthevoices> If you want to rip it sure
<acidicbase> does anyone know why my system is getting graphical lag in ubuntu 8.0.4? Using ati x800xl. The restricted driver says in use. It was fine in 7.10 but after upgrading, windows takes longer to fully maximize, login/logout screens are like a slideshow, firefox also scroll slowly. I turned down the effects to none, and firefox scroll bit faster, but other graphical lag still exists... Is there something with compiz?
<friedtofu> sonata with mpd works well too :)
<maunykah> oh darn J-_ I'm using Kubuntu
<J-_> maunykah: k =)
<soundheart> How can I connect aptitude to a debian server so that it can download/install/upgrade packages?
<soundheart> <soundheart> I didn't do that during installation.
<J-_> maunykah: Disregard what I said.
<here4u> Introduction Tutorial on C programming http://learntoc.blogspot.com help me improve it by commenting on the page, will update with complete tutorials
<maunykah> that's quite alright I'm still learning=D
<snewp> hi i've noticed with hardy is that it eats up lots of memory
<adf> sudo powernowd -m2 returns /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/cpuinfo_max_freq: No such file or directory
<mevsthevoices> Yea ATI suck for linux atm the moment, the new drivers are coming out soon but until then gdm sucks with
<adf> any ideas?
<Flannel> snewp: debian packages aren't necessarily compatable, no.  Its sometimes doable, but definately not recommended for regular usage.
<mevsthevoices> .... its not a file....
<adred> hi..please tell me the required modules i should install to get virtualbox running? coz  whenever i install the generic,386,openvz,rt, server and virtual modules ubuntu wont boot up properly..
<here4u>  Introduction Tutorial on C programming http://learntoc.blogspot.com, will update with complete tutorials
<soundheart>  How can I connect aptitude to a debian server so that it can download/install/upgrade packages?
<snewp> i only opened 3 applications and it consumed 900k of my 1gig memory
<mevsthevoices> I can help on C if anyone needs
<lousygarua> snewp, which apps you opened
<Flannel> soundheart: You don't connect to a debian server, you connect to an ubuntu one.  What's your question?
<astro76> !spam | here4u
<ubottu> here4u: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<wuxia> is it possible to have 2 different x sessions (alt-f7 and alt-f8), running different window managers in them?
<drivetrax> Adobe Drops Licensing Fees, Gives Away Flash For Devices - Wired News
<snewp> lousygarua: firefox, transmission and xchat
<Anza> Hi, I installed IE6 because there is a site that wouldn't work properly on firefox of other browsers, now the site works, but its like when I pass over the mouse, it lighten, is that ok?
<reverendfreeze> soundheart: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment all of the lines
<Anza> nobody knows?
<mevsthevoices> Yes, you can multiplex, not idea how to do it though
<astro76> wuxia: yes it's possible
<Anza> it keeps like...flashing
<lousygarua> snewp, what is transmition? i know firefox 2 has some memory leaks
<chiphead>  I need help with my nVidia 8500 GT in Ubuntu 8.04.
<mike-kubuntu> i have an issue with usplash taking me out of graphical mode and into text mode starting with *mounting filesystems needed to boot
<Flannel> snewp: The linux kernel will put stuff in RAM that it thinks may be useful, so "free" is a bit of a misnomer.  Unused RAM is wasted RAM, after all.
<wuxia> astro76: how do I do this?
<mike-kubuntu> shutdown works
<astro76> wuxia: darn I knew you would ask that ;)
<drivetrax> Anza,  it went black on me.. I ditched it
<lousygarua> snewp, Flannel is right
<drivetrax> Anza,  got seamonkey
<Boohbah_> !envy | chiphead
<ubottu> chiphead: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wuxia> astro76: if only you can predict the markets this good!
<snewp> lousygarua: even if i used firefox 3, tranmission = torrent client
<mike-kubuntu> also got a problem with kde-window-decorator window decorations only appearing on currently active windows with compiz, but i'm guessing thats more of a kubuntu issue
<astro76> wuxia: if you edit your menus, there's an entry in applications > system tools > New Login that's disabled by default... i think that sets up the new login on the next TTY
<node357> would be nice if the descriptions of nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new listed supported cards
<chiphead> Thanks Boohbah and ubottu
<Anza> drivetrax, what is seamonkey?
<astro76> wuxia: yep that works
<adf> cpu scaling isnt working for me and powernowd tells me that /sys/ doesnt have the branches it needs, anyone know why?
<wuxia> astro76: which app does it run? I'm not in gnome right now, and not convenitnt for me to pop into gnome
<roxahris> How do I forcibly kill a process?
<drivetrax> Anza,  seamonkey is Mozilla.. the older Mozilla that had the editor, e-mail and all in it.. that was ended by Moz.. and continued under the name seamonkey
<node357> roxahris, kill -9 PID
<astro76> wuxia: hmm, the launcher runs gdmflexiserver
<Bob_Dole> Maybe Add/Remove Applications just doesn't like me. I changed Repo's but now instead of having a constant 677B/s- 2KB/s its spiking up to 70KB/s for a few seconds then stopping..then repeats.
<roxahris> -9?
<Anza> drivetrax, downloading, I will check it and tell you later
<node357> -9 means kill without waiting for the process to exit "gracefully"
<node357> roxahris you can also use kill PID
<drivetrax> Anza,  -- I liked it because it used chrome, but now.. even that has changed.. but it works differently than FireFox
<astro76> wuxia: of course there's an old school way of doing this too.. I can't recall it though
<roxahris> How do I set the process?
<node357> but -9 works for stubborn processes... usually
<wuxia> astro76: it appears to work ... thanks!
<astro76> wuxia: cool, enjoy
<node357> if you wanted to kill firefox you'd do ps x | grep -i firefox
<node357> check the PID and use that as the PID in your kill line
<snewp> Flannel: so it's ok that your memory is consumed with those little applications that you're running ?
<bullgard4> Why do time stamps in dmesg jump also to smaller values in time? See  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/209281/ line 215.
<node357> the system sets the process number, you just have to find out what it is
<roxahris> Actually
<J-_> When I was in Gutsy, I killed firefox by using killall firefox-bin, or killing the PID.
<roxahris> I'll just tell you the problem:
<node357> that would work too yeah
<roxahris> Update Manager froze, it's been like that for about six hours.
<node357> I have no idea what the process name is for update-manager
<Flannel> snewp: yes,  if something else needs it, it'll be freed for usage by those other things
<J-_> roxahris: And your CPU is doing alright? :|
<astro76> roxahris: if you have a window up, run xkill then click the window
<roxahris> Thanks!
<snewp> Flannel: ah ok .. i got your point. so basically there's nothing to worry about it. thanks for the info
<node357> I better not try to help anyone else.. i just confuse the situation
<astro76> !aptfix | roxahris you might need this too
<ubottu> roxahris you might need this too: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<drivetrax> I have noticed .. sometimes windows will function, do their thing, and not report/end their stated use..
<wego> 你们好啊
<J-_> !cn | wego
<ubottu> wego: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<thinkingfrog> does anyone in here have an abit-kt7 motherboard?
<thinkingfrog> with the via-kt133 chipset?
<liu> 1
<chris_420>  how ya'll doin folks?
<flaccid> um what happened to ubotu?
<J-_> wow
<roxahris> BOOM NETSPLIT
<chris_420> is this one person being rediculous or is all this really happening?
<roxahris> I'm pretty sure that was a netsplit.
<chris_420> hmmm never heard of it... maybe its a irc thing haha
<tenju> I'm sure everyone comes with this problem but i can't boot into my Windows XP partition
<J-_> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Waffle> Hey, does Hardy have problems with VMWare?
<chris_420> i have a question bout the medibuntu repository and why it would be  denied by apt-get update?
<mevsthevoices> Note that I've gotten
<rabiddachshund> TwinView is for Nvidia cards, right? What can I use for an ATI card?
<mevsthevoices> **not*
<xpistos> Shared Folders is gone and I can't find anything on this nautillius share any ideas
<chris_420> ubottu sweet
<ubottu> chris_420: Error: "sweet" is not a valid command.
<roxahris> Nothing wrong here, but I found it funny that I Synaptic keeps finding fast servers in places like Canada and the Netherlands.
<chris_420> lol
<tenju> can Anyone help me get my windows partion running?
<tenju> this is what i get from fdisk
<tenju> Disk /dev/sda: 250.0 GB, 250000000000 bytes
<tenju> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30394 cylinders
<tenju> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<tenju> Disk identifier: 0x41ab2316
<tenju>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<tenju> /dev/sda1   *           2       30394   244131772+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<tenju> /dev/sda5               2       25503   204844783+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<mevsthevoices> Beaten by a horse with a harddrive
<tenju> /dev/sda6           25504       25564      489951   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tenju> /dev/sda7           25565       30394    38796943+  83  Linux
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chris_420> mount /dev/  -t ntfs   mount directory
<roxahris> And I live in Australia!
<bobbie4> TISM!
<mevsthevoices> Nice lol
<chris_420> apt-get questions
<chris_420> or singular not plural sorry haha
<roxahris> It's actually fast! This canadian one is going at 10kB/s, and my connection is heavily shaped!
<mevsthevoices> Well its going to be a hour on the kernel build so question away
<mevsthevoices> lol whicked quick
<ikar> hz guys I just configured my wirelles car but graphic one wont work
<chris_420> mev medibuntu repository is ignored when i try to update the apt cache
<tenju> crhis what would be the directly ?
 * fde gets mad if he doesn't get at least 900 kb/s from kernel.org
<tenju> directory...
<mevsthevoices> Check sources list and make sure its not commented
<ikar> ﻿ hz guys I just configured my wirelles car but graphic one wont work it says not in use
<chris_420> tnju usually like   /mount/sda1
<chris_420> though it really doesn't matter
<Bidget> anyone had any luck binding commands to the media keys on a logitech g15 keyboard?
<astro76> tenju, chris_420 /media actually
<chris_420> you can mount it to you phtos folder in your home directory if you wish
<mevsthevoices> or \mount
<jingjing> ubuntu 8.04 is bad for view thailanguage name file
<mevsthevoices> **\mnt
<chris_420> < just upgraded to 8.04
<astro76> mevsthevoices: well if you look at the FHS standard which ubuntu follows, /mnt is not supposed to have subdirs and is for temporary mounting
<astro76> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<mevsthevoices> So
<jingjing> !f thai
<ikar> ﻿ hz guys I just configured my wirelles car but graphic one wont work it says not in use but its checked in restricted drivers Iv got ati x1950pro
<ubottu> Factoid f thai not found
<chris_420> how do i make apt-get stop ignoring a repository?
<jingjing> !ubotu thai
<ubottu> Factoid ubotu thai not found
<mevsthevoices> good point, just don't really follow unless others have to read through
<Bidget> anyone had any luck binding commands to the media keys on a logitech g15 keyboard?
<ikar> ﻿﻿ hz guys I just configured my wirelles car but graphic one wont work it says not in use but its checked in restricted drivers Iv got ati x1950pro
<ikar> ﻿﻿ hz guys I just configured my wirelles car but graphic one wont work it says not in use but its checked in restricted drivers Iv got ati x1950pro
<astro76> !repeat | ikar
<ubottu> ikar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mevsthevoices> lol
<mevsthevoices> Nice
<shthap3ns> hello humans
<mevsthevoices> hello
<shthap3ns> how's it going?
<shthap3ns> :)
<mevsthevoices> Dandy, yourself?
<laiya> hey is there  a P2P client for ubuntu to download mp3  ??
<shthap3ns> crappy
<amrik> !patience | me
<ubottu> me: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chris_420> is ther a config file for apt-get in which ignoring a repository may be  taken away?
<mevsthevoices> Aww whats wrong
<shthap3ns> ok, i'm going to type this out
<mevsthevoices> There is, can use torrents or gnutella
<zcat[1]> laiya: transmission ?
<shthap3ns> it might take me awhile
<chris_420> laiya there is several
<astro76> chris_420: what is the actual error message?
<amrik> laiya: torrents work fine
<chris_420> gnutella has one
<CYREX> chris what is the error you are getting?
<mevsthevoices> If you wan't bulk, use torrents, if you want one thing or another use gnuts
<CYREX> maybe the repository is not avaliable
<zcat[1]> laiya: transmission is installed by default, just clicking any torrent link sould work out of the box
<mevsthevoices> Okie doke
<LoLeN> how to create a bootable USB stick in Linux?
<chris_420> astro:  i ran a apt-get clean; apt-get update commands and next to the medibuntu repo's it shows ign:
<J-_> !install | LoLeN
<ubottu> LoLeN: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mevsthevoices> pendrivelinux.com
<mevsthevoices> Great tutorials
<laiya> how do i get them .. im new to linux .. just been a week .. im just about understanding new things everyday
<CYREX> frostwire
<tenju> still not getting it chris don't know what i'm doing wrong
<mevsthevoices> Okie doke
<LoLeN> ubottu: that's not what i am asking :)
<ubottu> LoLeN: Error: "that's" is not a valid command.
<CYREX> try frostwire.com
<laiya> but i want a single mp3 file ... like limewire in windows
<chris_420> laiya best way....  system-> administration-> synaptic
<CYREX> p2p
<tenju> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1
<CYREX> exactly
<chris_420> and search peer to peer
<suxxor> i have problem compiling one package manual make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb/gdbserver'
<suxxor> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb'
<suxxor> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb'
<suxxor> make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all-target'.
<suxxor> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8'
<CYREX> frostwire is the limewire version
<mevsthevoices> So to get them you want to go to add or remove programs top right corner this will bring up a list of programs that will auto download and install at your choosing
<CYREX> for linux
<suxxor> what`s that mean
<zcat[1]> laiya: add/remove, search for 'amule'
<LoLeN> DeSpArAtE: how to create a bootable USB stick in Linux?
<chris_420> < runs limewire
<suxxor> and how to fix ti
<friedtofu> well. limewire also has a version for linux
<slackd00d> frostwire is the free limewire pro for linux
<J-_> LoLeN: it'll tell you how to install Ubuntu on a usb pen if that's what you want.
<shthap3ns> why is software raid 1 so much slower than running ubuntu off of one hard drive?
<zcat[1]> limewire blows.. I much prefer amule!
<brod> hi
<tenju> am i using the write syntax?
<CYREX> i know but frostwire works too, frostwire = limewire
<shthap3ns> or am i doing something wrong?
<LoLeN> J-_: who will tell me that?
<laiya> CYREX: how do i get frostwire ?
<J-_> LoLeN: ubottu just did.
<chris_420> < will check frost wire though.... and amule haha  leave my options open you know? haha
<brod> i want help regarding PPPOE in gutsy
<J-_> !install > LoLeN
<mevsthevoices> Sorrry shap, been a very long time since I raided
<suxxor> somebody to help me?
<Cloud|X> yoo
<LoLeN> J-_: i want to create a bootable USB drive with DOS inside
<LoLeN> J-_: not ubuntu
<mevsthevoices> Ok
<brod> anyone can help me with my PPPOE config in GUTSY??
<xomp> hello, I'm trying to follow the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 and I am getting the error "E: Couldn't find package build-essential" when trying "sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion linux-headers-`uname -r` gcc-3.4-base cpp-3.4 curl" can anyone help?
<LoLeN> J-_: i basically wanna flash the bios of another PC, where i dont have a floppy
<mevsthevoices> You want aMule its alot easier to install
<sintacto> arizona!!!!!!!
<Cloud|X> uh...  XD wow alot of ppl needing help XD
<J-_> LoLeN: This is a Ubuntu support channel, not a DOS support channel. ##windows might be a good option.
<zvacet> brod  : what is problem
<mevsthevoices> and I don't think you can flash with out a disk
<astro76> LoLeN: or #hardware
<fouad> I just want to let know everybody that pidgin sucks hard
<brod> xomp, goto administrtion->synaptic manager
<chris_420> astro76: i ran a apt-get clean; apt-get update commands and next to the medibuntu repo's it shows ign:
<tenju> Anyone know how i can get my Windows XP installation working it says its on sda1
<brod> then choose "universal"
<shthap3ns> mevsthevoices: thanks anyway :)
<mevsthevoices> What do you mean by getting it working
<LoLeN> J-_: i am asking b/c i use linux, so how could i do that from Linux
<xomp> brod, ok
<mevsthevoices> Sorry, :-(
<LoLeN> astro76: i am asking b/c i use linux, so how could i do that from Linux
<shthap3ns> anyone else?
<Myrtti> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shthap3ns> no worries!
<Myrtti> !info build-essential
<Bidget> anyone had any luck binding commands to the media keys on a logitech g15 keyboard?
<xomp> brod, I see what happened lol thanks
<brod> :)
<brod> hey
<sluggo> chris_420: that just means there are no new packages since the last time you did an apt-get update
<shthap3ns> there are a zillion humans in here
<laiya> is there an apt-get command for frostwire ?? could someone help me with that ??
<brod> xomp can u  help me with PPPEO config
<egoleo> hello
<x3on> if I upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, what is the mininum upgrade size in mb i should expect?
<xomp> brod, I'm as green as all get out man sorry hah
<astro76> chris_420: I'm not sure exactly what that means, but it's normal behavior
<adam_> x3on, depends on how much stuff you have installed
<xomp> brod, I'm fighting an uphill struggle with wifi :P
<chris_420> astro76:not an error so much as an ignore... i edited sources.list and changed the distro label on it since i JUST upgraded liek 5 minutes ago haha
<Cloud|X> Wondering if anyone has any ideas.. what i can do with this problem, when i boot up ubuntu. it gets to user name and password fine and when i get to the desktop.. the screen is all messed up where u cant see anything at its all like scrambled
<brod> ohh
<x3on> not much really adam_
<adam_> x3on, you can always run the update program and it'll tell you before it downloads it all
<zvacet> brod :what do you want to know
<chris_420> but okay....
<adam_> x3on, then probably about 600-700mb
<x3on> shit
<egoleo> i have installed all known codecs on my hardy but still can not play music with my rythmbox magnatune
<mevsthevoices> Laiya: http://www.frostwire.com/
<x3on> ok thanks
<egoleo> can someone help me plse
<chris_420> x3on i do that once a day haha
<brod> zvacet, i have installed pppoeconf package
<adam_> x3on, that may be a little high, but I doubt it
<mevsthevoices> Laiya: It will bring up Gdebi, that will install it for you
<brod> but after doing the config, i cant ping nor browse
<Pupeno> How can I disable password access through OpenSSH and only leave key access?
<chris_420> wow it seems they completely did away with xmms for mp3 playback huh?
<tensai457> I just changed my /etc/default/console-setup. Is there a way to reload the console keymap without rebooting as I'm running a server?
<Bidget> chris_420, mine is working fine with mp3s
<chris_420> xmms2 seems to be only server
<mevsthevoices> Is there a way to bring up a chat with peope?
<tenju> Anyone know how i can get my Windows XP installation working it says its on sda1
<ere4si> !info xmms2
<Bidget> chris_420, yeah I didnt have much luck with xmms2
<friedtofu> tenju: eh. what do you mean working?
<mevsthevoices> Tenju, what do you mean
<chris_420> bidget imine was too till i upgraded... during the upgrade it deleted xmms for me
<mediadigitus> just finished installing Ubuntu 8.04
<tenju> I cant boot into my windows partition
<friedtofu> as in adding it to grub?
<mevsthevoices> Can you not boot to it?
<astro76> chris_420: Audacious is a continuation of xmms
<laiya> mevsthevoices: downloading Gdebi ... thanks
<tenju> It says its on Sda1
<mevsthevoices> No problem
<tenju> sda2
<chris_420> bidget yeah it seems to be commandline mp3 play haha
<Bidget> chris_420, yeah I had to manually install xmms it was a bit of a pain in the ass
<J-_> Bidget: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108542 Might help.
<chris_420> astro76 i just got that installed figured i'd give it a whirl haha
<tensai457> egoleo just install the ubuntu restricted package under add/remove programs
<Bidget> chris_420, http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html that will help you out
<Cloud|X>  Wondering if anyone has any ideas.. what i can do with this problem, when i boot up ubuntu. it gets to user name and password fine and when i get to the desktop.. the screen is all messed up where u cant see anything at its all like scrambled
<chris_420> bidget will check it.... much thanx
<danger_> hi
<danger_> there
<J-_> Bidget: Actually, there's a wiki page for the keyboard, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<brod> any1 familiar with PPPOECONF??
<danger_> the unbunto doesnt have the language of Chinese
<friedtofu> tenju check your PM...
<diagon> just installed 8.04, looks pretty good but I keep losing the wifi connection... for a long time I couldn't ping anything even, but it said I was connected... I've noticed that my wireless device which used to be eth1 has now become eth0 ....
<zvacet> brod : nmapplet>manualconf>select your modem(just clicl on it)>properties>select type of connection>DNS tab>if you don´z use router delete address you find there and put your nameservers>connection tab>tick your modem and you will see window with message chasnging network interfaces>when it is done type in terminl pppoeconf
<chris_420> aight yall im outty....  will probably be back to talk to ya'll later haha
<chris_420>  peace...
<danger_> i cant type Chinese in the unbuntu
<mevsthevoices> See ya
<mevsthevoices> Awww, I didn't get to say bye *cries*
<adam_> !scim | danger_
<ubottu> danger_: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<zvacet> danger_ :do you have locales installed
<Bidget> J-_, thanks
<kening> hallo
<mevsthevoices> hi
<xpistos> anybody know how to set the samba shares up in hardy? Obviously I can't find the shared folders and can't seem to install the nautilis
<kening> need help
<brod> i will try that zvacet, thnx
<mevsthevoices> figuired
<mevsthevoices> Still how are you?
<tanath> um, i don't know what happened, but suddenly amarok can't see my music collection. i've checked the settings, and it's pointing to the right place, but it just doesn't see it... wtf?
<zvacet> brod :let me know results
<tanath> something's broken
<Floor> hey
 * Scrounch_ is now away: off
<kening> where i can get driver for broadcom wifi for ubuntu??
<kening> pls
<mevsthevoices> kening: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<astro76> !broadcom | kening
<ubottu> kening: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<cgillogly> anyone know why the seahorse-agent does't work with the ssh-add command...i add it to my session, and it asks for my passphrase, but when i connect to a server that uses it, it asks me again, like it's not being added to seahorse-agent or something?
<mevsthevoices> If you need help with commands or crap holla
<shthap3ns> should i use achi, ide, or raid mode if i want to run two 500gb sata hard drives on software raid 1?
<lesshaste> is there a tool to configure the X resolution?
<kening> thankz i'm new about linux
<mevsthevoices> Yes
<mevsthevoices> No problem, just remeber google and ubuntu.org are your friends
<progfou> hi *, anybody heard about a screenlock shortcut pb? I mean I can't use keyboard shortcut to lock my screen anymore, now I have to go through the exit procedure to be able to lock my screen...
<zvacet> lesshaste :  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<imbecile> hi, i just put my wireless into monitor mode how do i reenable it for regulat use?
<progfou> (note: this screenlock shortcut appeared just after Hardy migration)
<kening> any malaysian here?
<mevsthevoices> 1400 people....
<friedtofu> a mass of crowd eh? many are just lurkers...
<mevsthevoices> Still, both have to go up
<zvacet> friedtofu :maybe they are erading andlearning
<J-_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<selig5>  /exit
<progfou> imbecile, (just love your nick ;-) ) : iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<lesshaste> zvacet: thanks I did that. It doesn't say anything at all about screen resolution or the driver for example
<imbecile> progfou thanks :)
<brod> zvacet, i have configured pppeoconf, also i did "sudo pon dsl-provider" and then checked plog
<astro76> cgillogly: I've been meaning to look into that... but yeah ssh-add and the seahorse agent seem to be essentially separate
<mevsthevoices> Did you try the on in system prefernses?
<brod> it connnects n gives me an IP address
<mevsthevoices> Will allow to set screen res
<brod> i check using ifconfig ppp0
<zvacet> brod : so you are connected now
<brod> no
<brod> even after im connected
<J-_> !pppoe | brod
<ubottu> brod: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<brod> i can ping or surf using firefox
<zvacet>          lesshaste :                         https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brod> ubottu, i have followed the steps mentioned ther
<ubottu> brod: Error: "i" is not a valid command.
<mevsthevoices> ubottu say hi
<ubottu> mevsthevoices: Error: "say" is not a valid command.
<Domevlo> I'm at the Ubuntu Gutsy level, and I was wondering why Pidgin 2.2 is the latest in the repos?
<omnz0r> ubottu: stfu
<ubottu> omnz0r: Error: "stfu" is not a valid command.
<Bidget> ahhh help help help I think Im messing up an important file and I dont know how to undo what I did
<mevsthevoices> Awwww
<zvacet> brod : if you can surf how you can not be connected
<brod> its the other way
<astro76> !timebasedreleases | Domevlo
<ubottu> Domevlo: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<brod> i am connected and received an IP, but cant ping any servers
<mevsthevoices> ubottu help
<ubottu> mevsthevoices: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<egoleo> E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mevsthevoices> NICE!
<Bidget> can someone help me I think Im messing up visudo
<egoleo> i get that erorr when i try installing or update after install ubuntu restricted E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mevsthevoices> Vi sudo or visudo?
<xpistos> any body have any insight about samba and file sharing with hardy
<tenju> this is so annyong grub works great on my laptop
<J-_> !ask | Bidget
<ubottu> Bidget: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brod> zvacet, any insight?
<CYREX> install it and configure it in /etc/samba
<tenju> but always screws up windows on my desktop
<CYREX> there is only one file there
<imbecile> progfou iwconfig wlan0 mode managed gives me roor "mode: unknown host"
<CYREX> smb.conf i think i remember
<jsteezey> it works
<mevsthevoices> Grub can be a pain
<Bidget> visudo
<Domevlo> astro76: I understand the Ubuntu release cycle, I guess i should have made my question more clear.  Aren't packages updated with at least minor upgrades between releases? If so, why not pidgin?
<kening> how to install wifi on ubuntu
<kening> how to install wifi on ubuntu?
<mevsthevoices> ?
<astro76> Domevlo: no, only security updates and critical bugfixes are backported
<CYREX> what wifi do you have
<mevsthevoices> Why need to insta;;?
<shenlong> how can i make audacious louder? :(
<Bidget> I dunno im following a tutorial and its not very clear on what to do here and I did sudo visudo and Im supposed to add a line to the file but when i tried to type it in it just messed up everything at the bottom
<surplusxmas> My AMD64 Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE4 Remix) Alternte Install CD fails at "Select and install software".  The CD is fully valid/integrity checked.  I looked in the console after the failure message was given and I saw the following: "WARNING**: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1" and "WARNING**: Menu item 'pkgsel' failed." What does this mean and how can I fix it?
<astro76> Domevlo: the only exception is Firefox currently
<zvacet> brod : no,because I don´t understand that you can surf and you are not connected
<kening> broadcom
<Bidget> so I tried ctrl+z to undo but it just started typing ^Z everywhere
<brod> i am chatting on a different machine
<Domevlo> astro76: oh ok. thanks for clearing that up
<shiesty> how do i accecp messages
<shiesty> any1/
<mevsthevoices> Bidget: if you are looking to add a line just use echo 'yayaya' >> filenm
<Bidget> ok
<vijay> anyone installed gnuarm
<Bidget> but how do I fix what Ive done??
<Bidget> or how do I undo what I've done
<brod> my ubuntu machine is connected, using pon dsl-provider, it also got an IP
<mevsthevoices> try using gksudo gedit
<zvacet>      brod :             you said                          i can ping or surf using firefox
<shiesty> na i wanna send my friend a message and recive 1
<Domevlo> astro76: while i'm here (and becaues you mentioned it) what does the word backport actually refer to? what is a backported package as opposed to a normal package?
<mevsthevoices> Then removing what you added or whatever
<Bidget> it says right at the top of the file "this file MUST be edited with the visudo command as root"
<brod> but when i do" ping google.com" no resoponse
<progfou> imbecile, I put wlan0 in this line because it's the common name for the WiFi interface, but you should replace it with yours, the same interface name you used to put it in monitor mode
<brod> no
<shenlong> how can i make audacious louder? :(
<brod> sorry
<tenju> i've tried root hd0,0 everything
<tenju> still can't boot into windows
<brod> i CANT ping nor surf
<mevsthevoices> Ohh ok
<imbecile> hi, i just put my wireless into monitor mode how do i reenable it for regulat use? i tried "ifconfig wlan0 mode managed" and got error saying "mode: unknown host"
<astro76> Domevlo: actually I should clarify.. I'm not referring to the backports repository here, but the process of taking a security/bug fix for a software package, which is typically done on the latest version of that software, and adding that fix to the (possibly older) version in Ubuntu
<fdjskaljfdks> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bidget> how do I fix visudo?
<mevsthevoices> I see what your doing
<zvacet> brod :now you talking
<mevsthevoices> Hang about try and remember
<brod> :)
<progfou> imbecile, use "iwconfig" without any argument to see the name of your wifi interface
<FastZ> Bidget: just type :quit! and it will exit out without saving anything you have changed
<Bidget> THANK YOU
<fde> Bidget: Depends, how is it broken?
<fdjskaljfdks> three cheers for ubuntu!
<brod> ok zvacet now that u understood, plz suggest some solution
<astro76> Domevlo: the backports repository actually does what you asked about first... they can package newer versions of software like pidgin, and make them available to older Ubuntu versions
<MoLE_> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xomp> J-_, it was just as I feared :( Still no wifi working in Hardy after following those instructions.
<Domevlo> astro76: oh, it has all become clear to me now.  thanks :)
<Bidget> FastZ, ok, so how do I add a line to it? I have to add in "ALL ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/g15daemon"
<zvacet> brod :tnx to be kind. It there router involved
<brod> nopes
<brod> i have a cable modem
<Bidget> why are there 5 billion people joining??
<imbecile> progfou i have wlano and wmaster0
<zvacet> brod : USB ?
<timandtom> Bidgit: I dunno, something about netsplitting or something like that. Been happening a lot today.
<brod> nopes
<brod> ether
<Bidget> timandtom, I see
<mevsthevoices> Whoa 75 people in like 2 mins
<imbecile> Bidget NETSPLIT
<fouad> Bidget, man vi
<CYREX> whats this
<arlong> hi all
<mevsthevoices> hi
<imbecile> progfou i have wlano and wmaster0
<progfou> imbecile, which one is marked as being in Monitor mode?
<CYREX> too many plp logging at the same time
<kening> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<CYREX> am getting lag
<Bidget> fouad for some reason man vi takes me to the help file for vim
<fouad> Bidget, visudo is vi
<imbecile> progfou wlan0
<astro76> Bidget: that's correct, vim is the "version" of vi used in Ubuntu
<zvacet> brod : then it should work
<billy1268> <kening> try the b43 first
<FastZ> Bidget, when you type 'sudo visudo' you're opening the file to edit with the program 'vi' or possibly 'vim'.  I would suggest searching for a good crash-course tutorial in vi basics.  but to edit a file, you first have to enter insert mode... after you open the file press the Insert key, make your changes, then press the Esc key to get out of insert mode.  then type :wq to exit and save the file
<tenju> Anyone think they can help me boot into my windows partition?
<brod> any other way
<unop> Bidget, vi is a link to vim where the original vi is not installed - and that's most of the time on linux
<timandtom> First off... I can have a WinXP, 7.10, and 8.04 dual boot, right?
<progfou> imbecile, did you used sudo to change back to managed mode? I mean: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<Bidget> FastZ, thank you
<brod> ii had connected and was able to surf thru firefox
<FastZ> Bidget, no prob
<zvacet> brod : did you checked your nameservers
<arlong> i've successfully connected using sony ericson handphone from hardy, i got ppp0 using wvdial, i can ping google.com but i cannot surf internet using firefox... anything wrong?
<fde> FastZ: vitutor comes with the OS.
<timandtom> tenju: Whats the problem?
<brod> but when i rebooted the machine it has stopped
<brod> yes
<mevsthevoices> tenju: try booting from disk and booting to first hard drive
<brod> even though i am connected and with an IP i noticed that i cant ping my nameservers
<FastZ> Bidget, as fde said, you can also type 'vitutor' at the command line and it will run you through a tutorial of how to use vi
<brod> hw is it so
<fde> FastZ: vimtutor even
<billy12> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<imbecile> (progfou): yeah i get an error that says device or resource busy
<brod> nameservers are in resolv.conf and are received from the ISP
<fde> (default vi in Ubuntu is vim)
<Bidget> ok thanks again
<Bidget> any reason why when I try and use my arrow keys to move around in vi it just types A B C or D?
<FastZ> fde: how do you run vitutor?  lol
<FastZ> Bidget, cant use your arrow keys in vi
<Bidget> ah
<mevsthevoices> :vitutor
<egoleo> vimtutor
<tenju> its one harddisk
<unop> brod, can you ping an address like this 64.233.187.99 (google.com) ?
<tenju> mevsthevoices: its 1 hd
<egoleo> just type on ur shell
<zvacet> brod : but they changed every time you boot?
<astro76> Bidget: sometimes you can, but you can use hjkl to move the cursor
<ere4si> Bidget: it will work if you  sudo gedit /etc/sudoers
<mevsthevoices> tenju: yes that why the disk should boot in to it
<timandtom> tenju: Did you install Ubuntu on the same hard disk as your Windows is on?
<imbecile> (progfou): yeah i get an error that says device or resource busy
<billy1268> gk gedit
<unop> ere4si, eh, no way -- that's not a good thing, there's a reason visudo exists
<tenju> if its one hard disk that would be yes
<billy1268> gksudo
<brod> i willl try that unop
<tenju> Its a partition
<suxxor> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8'
<brod> zvacet, no they remain the same
<tenju> its showing sda5 as my NTFS
<ere4si> unop: worked for me here on two comps
<unop> ere4si, gedit does not lock /etc/sudoers before editing it as visudo does
<tenju> but i can't get into it
<unop> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<unop> ere4si, ^^
<timandtom> tenju: Ok, your SURE you didn't install Ubuntu and delete the Windows partition? :P When you boot up, there should be an option to choose which OS to boot to in Grub
<suxxor> i have problem compiling one package manual make[4]: Leaving directory `/home/kaloqn/Desktop/gdb-6.8/gdb/gdbserver'
<tenju> /dev/sda1   *           2       30394   244131772+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<tenju> /dev/sda5               2       25503   204844783+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<tenju> /dev/sda6           25504       25564      489951   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tenju> /dev/sda7           25565       30394    38796943+  83  Linux
<tenju> yes i'm sure look at that
<billy1268> tenju>gksudo gedit
<brod> any thing else i can check UNOP?
<roxahris> If I type in compiz, will compiz run?
<fde> FastZ: should be 'man 1 vimtutor' but it's not there... lol... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VimHowto
<mevsthevoices> Ok tenju for grub it should be
<mevsthevoices> find /bootgrub/stage1
<mevsthevoices> then setup (hd0)
<mevsthevoices> Under the grub prompt which you will have to apt-get
<Swiftfoxer> Is there any way I can install zsnes in64bit hardy heron?
<timandtom> Can I dual boot 8.04 and 7.10 on different partitions?
<FastZ> fde: i noticed that... ill type 'vitutor' = command not found.  and 'vimtutor' tells me to install vim-runtime
<zvacet> timandtom yes
<egoleo> yes
<egoleo> u can install vim-full or vim-common
<tenju> it says invalid device
<astro76> FastZ: vim-minimal comes installed by default, first thing I do is install vim-full
<fde> FastZ: I didn't even bother reading the output... figured it was an error... heh... then that is how you run it  :D
<timandtom> zvacet, sweet, thanks. Will I be able to read both partitions from either version?
<unop> brod, well, does it ping by address?
<FastZ> astro76, just trying to locate the vitutor or vimtutor...
<mevsthevoices> tenju: at the setup command?
<xxxxxxx> How do you autologin to command based ubuntu?
<Bidget> vimtutor isnt much of a tutorial...
<tenju> loadin grub in terminal right?
<zvacet> timandtom :yes I think
<xxxxxxx> is it possible to autologin from the terminal?
<xxxxxxx> tenju me?
<fde> xxxxxxx: no
<timandtom> zvacet, sweet, thanks again :)
<mevsthevoices> tenju: yes grub prompt > setup (hd0) comes back invalid?
<tenju> talkin to mevs
<tenju> yep
<xxxxxxx> oh ok
<Bidget> how come I cant add a line to the bottom of a file in vi wtf
<xxxxxxx> not possible fde?
<fde> xxxxxxx: nope... that would be bad and dangerous.
<xxxxxxx> lol
<bhuey> Is there a URL for instructions to reconfigure my X server ?
<mevsthevoices> tenju: what did find /boot/grub/stage1 come back with?
<timandtom> If I already have a hard drive with WinXP on it, then I go and add a new IDE hard drive as the slave, would installing multiple distros on that change ANYTHING on my WinXP drive?
<xxxxxxx> I have a terminal based standalone system
<progfou> imbecile, the wifi mode setting is not permanent, so as a last ressort you may just reboot... sorry to have no better solution for now... you seem to have a wifi card using a quite different driver from mine
<xxxxxxx> its a minimal install
<FastZ> Bidget, you might want to try editing the file in gedit.  'gksu gedit /etc/sudoers'
<unop> Bidget, you need to step into insert mode .. press o at the last line
<kelvin911> why when i am playing music with rhythm box i can not hear sound in youtube??
<tenju> hd0,6 which is linux
<roxahris> Hey, I have a questrion
<Bidget> FastZ, it says right in the file that I cant do that
<xxxxxxx> i heard it can be done with something called mgetty
<astro76> Bidget: o to add line below and start editing... you will really need to learn vi basics or...
<tenju> swap
<astro76> Bidget: do sudo update-alternatives --config editor, and change default editor to nano
<fde> FastZ: gksudo
<unop> FastZ, not recommended .. better like this.  sudo sh -c "EDITOR=gedit visudo"
<astro76> Bidget: then visudo will use nano
<Bidget> unop, I'm in insert mode, if I hit j to go down a line it just inserts a j which I cant delete because backspace doesnt work and delete erases the character that the flashing box is on
<mevsthevoices> tenju: ohh ok open up to edit 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st'
<fde> unop: sh -c isn't required...
<unop> fde, it sure is if you are using a variable assignment like that (to sudo)
<FastZ> unop: what's what with using gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers?
<roxahris> Ubuntu thinks my processor is an AMD64 one
<roxahris> But it's an Intel!
<tenju> ok
<aru4> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<unop> FastZ, no locking
<fde> unop: can just do 'sudo gedit /etc/sudoers'
<FastZ> unop: which means?
<aru4> ﻿﻿/msg ubuntu ﻿etiquette
<roxahris> Does that make any significant or bad diffrence?
<mevsthevoices> tenju: or try setting root with root(hd0,6)
<babolat> !ask | ﻿roxahris
<ubottu> ﻿roxahris: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<roxahris> Sorry.
<astro76> fde: using visudo does file locking and syntax checking, so you don't bork your system
<mevsthevoices> tenju: at the grub prompt
<unop> FastZ, why do you think visudo was written .. it locks /etc/sudoers before opening it up for editing so as to prevent any nasty surpises
<timandtom> If I already have a hard drive with WinXP on it, then I go and add a new IDE hard drive as the slave, would installing multiple distros on that change ANYTHING on my WinXP drive?
<Swiftfoxer> roxahris, that refers to architecture I think
<FastZ> unop: that's why you make a copy of your file before you edit it.
<roxahris> Ubuntu thinks my processor is an AMD64 one, but it's an Intel Pentium 4. Does that make a diffrence?
<roxahris> Oh, okay.
<tenju> what?
<Swiftfoxer> oh wait
<fde> astro76: I don't think anyone should be messing with that file if they don't know syntax...
<Swiftfoxer> pentium 4?!
<tenju> But 6 is my linux partition
<unop> FastZ, visduo also checks the syntax of /etc/sudoers, thats very important
<Swiftfoxer> pentium 4s aren't 64bit, roxahris
<astro76> FastZ: it's hard to replace a file with a backup when sudo no longer works
<astro76> fde: typos, etc...
<mevsthevoices> tenju: try going to the grub prompt at typing root (hd0,6)
<FastZ> astro76: now that's a decent answer.  thanks
<mevsthevoices> tenju: then using setup (hd0)
<roxahris> According to the stickers on the box, it's a Pentium.
<tanath> help! something keeps raping my dying hard drive and i can't stop it
<Swiftfoxer> How can I install zsnes on a 64bit install of hardy heron?
<astro76> fde: most software you get an error, then fix it, messing up sudoers is kinda inconvenient
<tenju> it says selected disk does not exist
<tanath> and when it does, my system becomes unresponsive and unusable
<roxahris> So, either the box is wrong (likely) or everything is working magically
<fde> astro76: Hence don't mess with it at all if you don't know what you're doing...
<mevsthevoices> tenju: from the root prompt?
<tenju> from grub
<roxahris> It DOES say it's a "Pentium 4 641"
<tenju> using root (hd0,6)
<mevsthevoices> tenju: when you typed root (hd0,1) it came back with does not exist?
<timandtom> roxahris, thats nothing a sharpie can't fix! ;)
<fde> astro76: deleting all users from the file is perfectly good syntax... not too clever on an Ubuntu system either.
<mevsthevoices> tenju: what the heck ok gang about
<tenju> Yep
<roxahris> Sharpie?
<tenju> says it does not exist
<Finnisher> Any idea how to calibrate a notebook battery in (x)ubuntu?
<Birmaan> morning
<timandtom> roxahris, Yaknow, permanent marker? :( Jokes are less fun when they need be explained, haha
<roxahris> Anyway... if this is so wrong... why does my computer work!?
<lousygarua> roxahris, a working computer is a good computer :)
<roxahris> Then again... my computer is amazing.
<zvacet> roxahris good for you
<roxahris> I have Vista on it. Only crashed once, and then was because I hard-reset it.
<lousygarua> roxahris, computers are like aliving beings after all :) you mustpet them from time to time
<mevsthevoices> lol vista
<roxahris> Exactly!
<lousygarua> i'm currently on XP :)
<unop> fde, you might like to use a normal editor to edit sudoers - but don't recommend it to other people (who might not know what they are doing) - it's just not safe enough.
<morela> :o
<roxahris> Well, that problem has been 'dealt' with...
 * roxahris drinks tea
<morela> vista < xp
<morela> xp < ubu
<morela> uby < me
<morela> : )
<fde> unop: My point is it's not safe for anyone that doesn't know what they're doing...
<roxahris> I dont know about that.
<lousygarua> morela, you got that right
<morela> ;p
<tanath> help! something keeps raping my dying hard drive, and i can't stop it. when it does, my system becomes unreponsive. i need to figure out what's doing it
<tenju> This is annoying the crap out of me
<lousygarua> i know a microsoft kernel programmer who agrees that xp > vista
<roxahris> Man, it would be hard to rape a hard drive... oh wait.
<lousygarua> tanath, what ubuntu u use
<timandtom> Anywho. Does ANYONE know if installing Linux(Including but not limited to Ubuntu) on my slave IDE drive will change ANY of the files on the master drive? I want to use my 500gb drive to test different distros, but I don't want to mess up my main computer.
<tanath> lousygarua, hardy
<lousygarua> tanath, if it's hardy it's ok
<unop> fde, my point is visudo catches common errors through a syntax check so you have less of a chance of messing up and it is the recommended way of doing it.
<fde> unop: But alas, if we continue this discussion, someone might like to try something we say showing why it's bad, and mess up their system, so lets drop it  :)
<lousygarua> tanath, it's a file indexer for the tracker tool
<mevsthevoices> tenju: ok so sudo grub
<mevsthevoices> root (hd        then tab to get possible completions
<mevsthevoices> the drive you want will have ext2fs in the number use that one
<tanath> lousygarua, it most certainly is not. it's killing my already dying hard drive
<egoleo> hey guys i am getting this error E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 after installing ubuntu-restrict
<egoleo> someone help me plse
<mevsthevoices> tenju: then use root (hd0,   what ever number it came back with
<FastZ> fde: im gonna try something you've said and mess up my system.. :P  kidding
<lousygarua> tanath, so go to acccessories > indexer and shut it off
<tanath> lousygarua, i tried turning off indexing for the tracker tool, and excluding the paths of that hard drive. it still does it
<morela> <3 ubu
<morela> lol
<leonbrussels> egoleo: With what? Sry, just dropped in
<roxahris> something bad happened while installing ubuntu-strict, maybe
<lousygarua> tanath, how do you know it rapes your hard disk?
<unop> !language | lousygarua
<ubottu> lousygarua: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<astro76> timandtom: yes it will change the boot loader to grub usually, assuming you are currently running windows, you might want to have a windows cd ready you can boot to and run fdisk /mbr to restore it's bootloader should all go to pot ;)
<tenju> jst keep saying they don't exist
<egoleo> i am using hardy
<tanath> lousygarua, because i can hear and feel it, and when it does it, my system becomes nearly unusable, because the drive is dying
<astro76> timandtom: and backup ;)
<lousygarua> unop, point taken :)
<mevsthevoices> tenju: what did it come back with (hd0,?)
<Finnisher> I'm going afk for a while, but if anyone knows anything about calibrating a notebook battery in (x)ubuntu, or how to set custom DNS servers for wvdial (so that it discards the ones set by ISP in PPP negotiations), drop me a PM or something, or just keep me in mind <3
<fde> egoleo: What exactly is ubuntu-strict ?
<tanath> unop, he's using my language, and i used it for a reason
<tenju> come bakc from what?
<egoleo> i mean ubuntu-restricted
<egoleo> i get that E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mevsthevoices> tenju: the auto complete that had ext2fs
<timandtom> astro76, pooey :( It's just one of those Compaq Presarios that NEVER SEEM TO INCLUDE RECOVERY DISKS. So I guess thats outta the question then.
<lousygarua> tanath, go to accessories > system monitor and try to see if the hard disk is being used or if it's idle
<unop> tanath, well don't .. pretend you have your 8 year old neice in here watching what you type.
<lousygarua> and then it's only your imagination
<tenju> autocomplete?
<lousygarua> unop, in 8 years from now i'm gonna marry my g/f
<mevsthevoices> tenju: get to the grub prompt type root (hd0,     then hit tab
<morela> beryl = compiz = ubu inside efects ? :\
<tenju> extfs 2 is 6
<Qnuffy> Huhu
<astro76> timandtom: in the past distros would typically ask to install the bootloader to the MBR, or to the partition, so if you select the partition it won't change the windows bootloader
<FastZ> unop: i guarantee an average 8 year old has seen far worse that the word they used already in their lifetime
<tenju> 4 and 5 are unknown
<astro76> timandtom: but then you need to figure out a way to boot it like a boot disk or adding to the main bootloader
<morela> lul
<fde> morela: beryl = compiz fork remerged as compiz-fusion... compiz-fusion is now just a collection of official extra plugins
<unop> FastZ, that's no excuse to carry on using profane language
<leonbrussels> egoleo: ubuntu-restricted-extras I guess you mean that. Have you tried installing it again
<morela> 211 updates @ adsl 1mb
<morela> :|
<astro76> timandtom: options for trying Ubuntu without installing include the desktop cd (livecd) and wubi
<egoleo> yeahs
<mevsthevoices> tenju: awww you are kidding, ok, next thing try grub-install /dev/hda
<morela> fde: thx u <3
<FastZ> unop: not saying it is
<Caf-Fiend> HELLO ALL!
<egoleo> i have installed and after it gives me this error E: msttcorefonts: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<egoleo>  on hardy
<morela> lo
<tanath> lousygarua, not sure where the system monitor app was, but it's not there. regardless though, i've tried using lsof when it's happening to figure out what's causing it, but lsof says nothing is using the drive. it makes no sense
<astro76> egoleo: it's possible the place it downloads the fonts from is down, try later
<roxahris> If I type in compiz, will compiz work?
<xim> how can i get my the debian bar working?
<zvacet> egoleo :sudo dpkg --configure -a
<timandtom> astro76: Yeh, not really worth the hassle... I doubt anything out there would compare to Ubuntu 7.10 anyways, I was just curious what other distros were like :) And I don't like LiveCDs, too slow. Ah wells, I have enough stuff i need to do WITHOUT playin with distros, haha
<astro76> egoleo: it downloads the fonts from one particular server, to comply with Microsoft's original license agreement
<roxahris> I guess there's only one way to find out!
<egoleo> ok
<leonbrussels> egoleo: What does it say before that? could you post the whole output to paste.ubuntu.com
<fde> morela: Used to be that they maintained separate window managers, and beryl started emerald window decorator... but now compiz is the window manager and a few core plugins and they use metacity themes by default.
<egoleo> ok
<Ronald> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9136/ -- How did I manage to get myself this error?
<tenju> keeps saying invalid device requerst
<Qnuffy> I have an difficult problem with Hardy - i have installed DeKorator and now my top windows titles are disappeared
<morela> another themes are inside compiz/efectz@ubu ?
<Qnuffy> i dont know were they are
<morela> fde:  i will try it
<morela> ;x
<morela> sorry 4 my english
<babolat> what was the name of that theme that *almost* made it into the Default for Hardy?
<morela> ;f
<egoleo> http://pastebin.com/m184d1e44
<mevsthevoices> tenju: you on hda right?
<egoleo> that is my paste http://pastebin.com/m184d1e44
<zvacet> Ronald :try to swich to main server
<lousygarua> tanath, so just throw the disk to the trash can and buy a new one
<fde> Ronald: deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse <-- what the line should read.
<tanath> lousygarua, the only thing that works is unmounting the partitions before it happens. but if i try to unmount them while it's happening, it says the device is busy. if i use lsof to figure out what's using it, it says nothing is. makes no sense
<astro76> egoleo: yep that's what happened
<tanath> lousygarua, gee thanks
<tenju> mine or labeled Sda
<tenju> but i tried that also
<morela> brb / rr
<egoleo> so i have to wait
<lousygarua> tanath, i don't know how to help you further, sorry :(
<egoleo> is since yesterday
<mevsthevoices> tenju: then try that?
<Qnuffy> http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6347/bildschirmphoto1ck7.png <-- heres an screenshot to my problem
<mevsthevoices> tenju: ahhh
<Ronald> zvacet: same. just tried that.
<Ronald> fde: checking...
<tanath> anyone else?
<OsamaK> Hello! I have installed 'Xubuntu-desktop' pakege, But it wasn't working well, I want to remove it and all other pakeges that used by it only. How to?
<mevsthevoices> tenju: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210820
<mevsthevoices> The very last thing
<tanath> lousygarua, thanks anyway
<lousygarua> tanath, you're welcome
<egoleo> so what abt rythmbox too i cant play music when using it. it says playback error
<ere4si> OsamaK: sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<egoleo> eventhough i have all codecs
<Caf-Fiend> OsamaK: sudo apt-get remove Xubuntu-desktop
<mevsthevoices> tenju: other than that nothing at all comes to mind
<Caf-Fiend> OsamaK: i think (i'm a noob)
<Qnuffy>  have an difficult problem with Hardy (Kubuntu) - i have installed DeKorator and now my top windows titles are disappeared http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/6347/bildschirmphoto1ck7.png <-- heres an screenshot to my problem
<leonbrussels> egoleo: maybe that is because the ubuntu-restricted-extras did not install the MP3 codecs
<Caf-Fiend> ere4si: ah ok, i'll know that for next time then :D
<ere4si> k
<Ronald> fde: in the sources.list all lines look of this format: deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted web
<egoleo> oh ok
<astro76> Qnuffy: you should ask in #kubuntu
<mevsthevoices> tenju: check page two thats the only solution that worked
<egoleo> but i can play movies and sound with other players
<zvacet> Ronald :did you checked your source list ?
<Qnuffy> Ah kay^^
<Qnuffy> thanks^^
<mevsthevoices> tenju: have to boot to a live CD to do it though
<Ronald> zvacet: see 2 secs back
<OsamaK> Caf-Fiend: eracc: That will remove all programs in Xubuntu *only as well*?
<tenju> thanks that sucks
<fde> Ronald: http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/dists/hardy/  <-- there is no web dir, so that is why it's not working.
<tenju> i never have this problem with my laptop
<tenju> it works like a friggin charm
<zvacet> Ronald :remove web from the line
<mevsthevoices> If you have a printer may wanna print it out
<Ronald> curious... i didn't exactly do a manual edit there
<Caf-Fiend> OsamaK: i jsut guess, tbh, i think ere4si was right with the sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<fde> Ronald: replace 'web' with 'universe multiverse' and apt-get update  :)
<ere4si> OsamaK: xubuntu-desktop is a meta package - a list of packages - installing or purging adds/removes the same packages
<astro76> !puregnome | OsamaK
<ubottu> OsamaK: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<fde> Ronald: Maybe drop a line to whoever you got that line from and let them know about the issue.
<mevsthevoices> Gotaa go, sorry tenju, hope it works out
<astro76> OsamaK: covers Xubuntu too
<fde> Ronald: ie, if they say to use 'web' tell them it's wrong and why (what I just showed)
<diagon> for some reason I'm typically getting less than 1k/s transfers with synaptic .............
<Ronald> fde: never manually edited that file on this system.
<OsamaK> Thanks all, astro76, Caf-Fiend and ere4si
<fde> Ronald: hmm... did you try what I said? It'll work  :)
<OsamaK> ubottu as well ;p
<ubottu> OsamaK: Error: "as" is not a valid command.
<diagon> it's ridiculous...... also, I had to switch my eth1 and eth0 in the /etc/udev stuff, don't know if that has anything to do with it
<diagon> about 4 days for the upgrade woo hoo!
<zvacet> Ronald :gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fde> Ronald: you would have gotten nl.archive.ubuntu.com though from Ubuntu themselves...
<diagon> 5000b/s woo hoo!
<Ronald> fde: used the software sources applet.
<Ronald> before
<Ronald> so really wonder where i got the web thing
<diagon> ok, what is this efnet?
<kurosagi> c.kampungchat.org
<fde> Ronald: Then file a bug on that application.
<Riddell> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<fde> diagon: freenode
<gnomefreak> Riddell: ?
<diagon> fde: yeah, I was joking re: the yvonne influx
<zvacet> Ronald : that is not important righ now.Just fix your source list
<Riddell> gnomefreak: several dozen yvonneXX's
<OsamaK> ?
<gnomefreak> ok
<OsamaK> Spam
<Narlzac85> wow, never seen that happen before
<diagon> so maybe this is related to my issues with synaptic?
<Ronald> zvacet: fde: thanks, looks normal again now
<diagon> maybe ubuntu in general is being attacked?
<fde> diagon: No idea, what's your issue?
<diagon> anyone else getting ridiculously slow transfers through synaptic sources?
<diagon> fde: less than 1k/s transfers with synaptic
<Filled-Void> Hi all, This is the correct channel for Hardy Heron Correct?
<gnomefreak> maybe it did
<FastZ> OsamaK, there's just a lot of Ubuntu fans named yvonne
<Ronald> Filled-Void: yes
<zvacet> Ronald good
<fde> Riddell: For what it's worth, if you just wait it out, IRCops usually sort it out in a timely manner.
<diagon> patience always win
<diagon> s.
<Filled-Void> Thank you Ronald, Was just checking if there is anything I should be aware of before installing HH 64 bit. The live DVD works perfectly :)
<OsamaK> astro76: What's the diff between 'sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop' and 'sudo apt-get remove a2ps abiword abiword-common abiword-plugins gnumeric-common gnumeric-gtk gtk2-engines-xfce imagemagick libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libexo-0.3-0 libgdome2-0 libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a libglib2.0-data libgoffice-0-6 libgoffice-0-6-common libgsf-gnome-1-114 libgtkmathview0c2a liblink-grammar4 libots0 libt1-5 libtagc0 libt
<OsamaK> hunar-vfs-1-2 libwpd-stream8c2a libxfce4mcs-client3 libxfce4mcs-manager3 libxfce4util4 libxfcegui4-4 link-grammar-dictionaries-en mousepad mozilla-thunderbird orage psutils python-exo ristretto tango-icon-theme tango-icon-theme-common thunar thunar-archive-plugin thunar-data thunar-media-tags-plugin thunar-thumbnailers thunar-volman thunderbird vim-runtime xfce4-appfinder xfce4-battery-plugin xfce4-clipman-plugin xfce4-cpugraph-plugin xfce4-dict-plugi
<OsamaK> n xfce4-fsguard-plugin xfce4-governor-plugin xfce4-icon-theme xfce4-mailwatch-plugin xfce4-mcs-manager xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-mcs-plugins-extra xfce4-mixer xfce4-mixer-alsa xfce4-mount-plugin xfce4-netload-plugin xfce4-notes-plugin xfce4-panel xfce4-places-plugin xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin xfce4-screenshooter-plugin xfce4-session xfce4-smartbookmark-plugin xfce4-systemload-plugin xfce4-terminal xfce4-utils xfce4-verve-plugin xfce4-weather-plugin xfce
<OsamaK> 4-xkb-plugin xfdesktop4 xfdesktop4-data xfprint4 xfwm4 xfwm4-themes xubuntu-artwork-usplash xubuntu-default-settings xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-docs && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<roxahris> ...
<OsamaK> omg
<OsamaK> Sorry :D
<Tonisius> what package sets up the userdir to browse?   localhost/~username/ ?
<jedimasterk> Where do you get a hardy live dvd from
<diagon> again: what is this, efnet?
<Tonisius> omfg~!  my eyes are burned
<roxahris> One's smaller?
<gnomefreak> OsamaK: dont paste in here please
<fde> diagon: No, that is something unrelated... although you might want to try another mirror, which might induce the same issue if you do it wrong... heh
<Tonisius> isn't there a spam guard of some sort???
<Tonisius> what package sets up the userdir to browse?   localhost/~username/ ?
<egoleo> how do i install apache on hardy
<zvacet> OsamaK : aptitude should remove them all withaout typing their names
<OsamaK> gnomefreak: I didn't think it's long as much as this
<J-_> !pastebin | OsamaK
<ubottu> OsamaK: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<egoleo> i just installed but is not running
<Vinni3> hi
<astro76> OsamaK: just removing the metapackage won't remove anything installed, although according to ere4si purge will, I haven't tried that though so not certain
<leonbrussels> egoleo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9138/
<fde> OsamaK: xubuntu-desktop includes many things, xfce4 includes only XFce
<diagon> fde: sounds fun! a different mirror? oh, for irc? eh I don't care about that, I'm just curious why my "language support update" is planning on taking 4 days to do itself
<leonbrussels> egoleo: This will leave out the ms fonts
<fde> diagon: No, for Ubuntu/Synaptic
<egoleo> what?
<Tonisius> ah, libapache
<egoleo> i dont understand it
<diagon> 960b/s woo
<fde> diagon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<diagon> fde: ahhh, ok, thanks
<leonbrussels> egoleo: I just pasted you a link. Run this in your terminal
<Vinni3> i installed office 03 on ubuntu using wine, is there a way to get the interface and fonts back?
<FastZ> she's back
 * unop turns of part/join messages
<diagon> fde: so how do I utilize this in my sources. ....
<OsamaK> astro76: '0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 41.0kB will be freed.'
<Filled-Void> Can you do that in Pidgin :(
<Filled-Void> ?
<J-_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<roxahris> wtf
<gnomefreak> J-_: im on it
<diagon> this is reminding me of high school
<Ronald> /ban yvonne* etc ;)?
<leonbrussels> I love this flooding
<egoleo> i have done that
<egoleo> but still same error
<leonbrussels> Help! Channel Emergency
<Vinni3> ? what the he;;
<roxahris> Bang...
<zvacet> OsamaK The use sudo apt.get remove option
<hitboxx> OMG!
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch brb
<Vinni3> !ehlp
<lyzium> how do i remove joins quits in xchat
<ubottu> Factoid ehlp not found
<Vinni3> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<FastZ> yvonne is such a good girl though...
<roxahris> ...
<roxahris> BOM
<astro76> lyzium: right-click channel name
<j41n> how can i remove/hide gdesklets entries from window list in panel?
<lyzium> thanks
<roxahris> Kill them!
<Vinni3> !MAYDAY
<ubottu> Factoid mayday not found
<Vinni3> :(
<J-_> =\
<FastZ> ddos
<Vinni3> DDOS? ****
<kelvin911> is xchat really that good?
<fde> diagon: I'm not actually sure how I should recommend you do that, so I don't think I should... there is no simple way to switch mirror via GUI
<Caf-Fiend> so um
<OsamaK> Damn!
<roxahris> The super K-Line cannon has been activated!
<Caf-Fiend> what causes the bots?
<j41n>  how can i remove/hide gdesklets entries from window list in panel?
<Vinni3> help!!
<lyzium> how do i globally remove joins parts quits across servers and channels? :O
<Tonisius> oh my god, so many people getting... wow..
<BluntBox> go k-line!
<Khisanth> kelvin911: it takes input and sends output, what more is there? :)
<Tonisius> KLINE FTW!
<Myrtti> lyzium: which client?
<lyzium> xchat
<Myrtti> oh
<Tonisius> welcome back yvonneuQ
<diagon> fde: I'm kind of decently able to figure things out, so I'd appreciate any input, really
<Myrtti> irssi <3
<astro76> fde: actually there is a Download from: drop-down list in Software Sources to select mirror
<Tonisius> botnet anyone?
<kelvin911> what is klined?
<Ronald> kelvin911: server config ban
<Tonisius> kelvin911: banned/disconnected
 * fde notes to the channel that XChat makes it easy to turn off join/part messages... right click the channel name to do this.
<jiqiren> kelvin911: lol!
<kelvin911> why so many people keep disconnecting
<diagon> why fucking #ubuntu
<kelvin911> ??
<diagon> goddamn losers
<Myrtti> !language diagon
<ubottu> Factoid language diagon not found
<J-_> Stupid flicking people taking advantage :<
<diagon> sorry
<Myrtti> !language | diagon
<ubottu> diagon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * lyzium thanks fde
<Ronald> kelvin911: they're not people. they're a botnet used to attack the channel
<gnomefreak> !language < diagon
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kelvin911> what is going on?
<Tonisius> yay botnet!!
<Myrtti> !botnet
<roxahris> oh kill them'
<ubottu> Factoid botnet not found
<diagon> but honestly, blah
<Tonisius> someone is attacking this channel =D
<kelvin911> this channel under attack?
<Myrtti> !troll
<ubottu> Factoid troll not found
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<FastZ> i wonder if this will make Slashdot in the morning?
<OsamaK> :S
<astro76> if it wasn't for all the talking about it I'd be blissfully ignorant :p
<diagon> I hope not
<Tonisius> highly doubt it
<Tonisius> but if it does, will bring more legit people here
<fde> diagon: astro76: I didn't see it with a quick browse... astro76 would you care to show him/her?
<FastZ> its like watching fireworks
<kelvin911> wow
<Vinni3> wow
<kelvin911> what is going on?
<roxahris> Die monsters!
<icqnumber> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<roxahris> You don't belong in this world!
<diagon> beat up the guards, not the other prisoners, or something
<hitboxx> no moderators here? :(
<Vinni3> DDOS - trying to DDOS us
<kelvin911> i wanna get one of those k-lined thing
<fde> astro76: Ahh... "Other" has a really nice GUI...
<BluntBox> irssi users, how do i disable joins / quits?
<FastZ> gnomefreak is saving fighting off the evilness
<Khisanth> what is wrong with +b *!*yvonne@*?
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: its being delt with
<Vinni3> gnome is working on it
<Vinni3> :S
<Myrtti> BluntBox /ignore -regexp -pattern "K-lined" #ubuntu QUITS
<J-_> kelvin911: No you dont
<astro76> diagon: System > Admin > Software Sources, select Other... from Download from: drop-down list
<diagon> astro76: danke
<kelvin911> i want to attack a channel
<kelvin911> not here
<gnomefreak> they are gonna run out of hosts sooner or later
<kelvin911> but somewhere
<erdemtuna> hi all
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, do not you see it yourself :-P?
<J-_> kelvin911: That should be an immediate ban.
<fde> diagon: In System > Administration > Software Sources ... "Download From" under the check boxes... choose "Other" and browse to a desired mirror.
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: they are being k-lined
 * Khisanth wonders if FreeNode supports IPv6
<gnomefreak> icqnumber: you see me opped dont you?
<kelvin911> but why yvonnei* can keep disconnecting and connecting?
<FastZ> :|  thats not a good way to think of it gnomefreak.  can you ban by username?   like someone else mentioned earlier, set a ban on yvonne*
<kelvin911> no one bans him?
<BluntBox> Myrtti, thank you muchly
<diagon> astro76: ooh even a "Select Best Server" option
<gnomefreak> FastZ: too many
<roxahris> why not
<roxahris> /kline yvonne*
<Vinni3> yeah
<FastZ> gnomefreak, you cant use the * wildcard?
<diagon> Yes, they will run out of hosts. and Yes, eventually every address will be banned from every other host due to spam.
<diagon> Good job, humanity.
<fdjskaljfdks> there should be an ubuntu super hero
<fdjskaljfdks> saving the world from microsoft
<FastZ> gnomefreak just saved us
<diagon> fdjskaljfdks: it's called LFS
<Vinni3> Tux!
<Myrtti> it's not our job to give k-lines
<thinkingfrog> I think my video card is too old or something...
<Ronald> diagon: every banned host is running malware. should teach them to fix their windows
<erdemtuna> can anyone help me??
<fdjskaljfdks> lol i mean stories and stuff
<thinkingfrog> the nvidia legacy driver actually performs SLOWER than the nv driver
<fdjskaljfdks> like comics
<kelvin911> so who did that?
<fdjskaljfdks> ubuntu man!
<thinkingfrog> fdjskaljfdks: maybe you should pitch the idea to Penny-Arcade
<icqnumber> gnomefreak, thank you,  yvonne is gone
<erdemtuna> I am using ubuntu... but I don't see my NTFS Driver????
<gnomefreak> FastZ: when you see womeone oped and people being removed doesnt mean it was me but you still dont need the !help trigger
<thinkingfrog> they really only do games and stuff though
<fdjskaljfdks> lol
<diagon> fdjskaljfdks: haha. ubuntu-man is the goofy sidekick who thinks he's the main char, but really it's LFS or BSDman :)
 * gnomefreak going back to work now
<fdjskaljfdks> not debian man?
<FastZ> gnomefreak, i never pulled the help trigger
<cool> erdemtuna, install ntfs-config
<thinkingfrog> Linux man then
<mushtaq> hi there ?
<FastZ> erdemtuna, where are you looking?
<gnomefreak> FastZ: oh it was icqnumber  sorry FastZ
<diagon> fdjskaljfdks: debian man is the shadowy uncle-type helper hero
<mushtaq> anyone from the ubuntu certification background here ?
<thinkingfrog> why does have the makes of a "They Might be Giants" song" coming?
<erdemtuna> computer
<thinkingfrog> how about "Linux-Men"
<erdemtuna> in desktop
<fdjskaljfdks> that sounds kinda gay lol
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<diagon> thinkingfrog: this has so much potential but also makes me so embarassed
<FastZ> erdemtuna, you're looking for your NTFS driver on your desktop?
<kelvin911> anyone uses awn here?
<fdjskaljfdks> lol i was waiting for that offtopic thing
<thinkingfrog> I accept my geekiness
<fdjskaljfdks> i have used awn
<kelvin911> awn trash can applet doesnt work properly
<mushtaq> anyone from the ubuntu certification background help required
<kelvin911> it doesnt work properly under hardy
<kelvin911> it is always empty
<thinkingfrog> someone tell me why nvidia is slower than nv
<thinkingfrog> on my system
<cool> kelvin911, avn is still in BETA, so its not stable that much
<erdemtuna> where am I looking my NTFS driver?
<cool> swn*
<fdjskaljfdks> awn needs two features it doesnt have, 1. to use it seperately as just a laucnher dock, and two, ability to run without taking up the bottom of your screen, aka, maximize windows go over it
<kelvin911> cool: it works in gutsy
<hector> Hi. How to change CPU Fan rpm with lm-sensors ? . Thanks
<AlexStacey> Hi, whist trying to sort out the resolution of my new monitor I seem to have completely messed up X and can't see what I'm doing now =/ Any ideas how I might fix that?
<cool> kelvin911, there is difference in stability and just works
<FastZ> erdemtuna, yeah, you said you couldn't find your NTFS driver.  I asked where at were you looking for it?
<ere4si> !sensors - hector
<ubottu> ere4si: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fdjskaljfdks> kiba dock is nice too, but still lacks, and isnt stable yet
<thinkingfrog> oh yeah, and when I enable the nvidia driver randr or some such stops working
<diagon> hector: wow, good question
<zvacet> erdemtuna :driver for read NTFS  is installed by default ( I think so )
<roxahris> !sensores
<ubottu> Factoid sensores not found
<roxahris> Oops.
<roxahris> !sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ere4si> !sensors | hector
<ubottu> hector: please see above
<J-_> !xorg | AlexStacey
<ubottu> AlexStacey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<roxahris> What is it...?
<kelvin911> after i upgrade to hardy all external USB icon dont show up as external HD
<diagon> I recently had/maybe still have problems with this
<kelvin911> they are all internal HD icons
<erdemtuna> Okey Thnx
<erdemtuna> :)
<diagon> roxahris: hey, is ere4si automatically triggered or is that a real person
<AlexStacey> J-_: thanks =]
<kelvin911> or maybe my icon package dont work with hardy?
<cool> erdemtuna, install "ntfs-config"
<jakeg> sanity check... does ANYONE here at all have a keyboard laid out like this: http://digg.com/hardware/Dell_s_new_Vostro_crippled_by_monumental_keyboard_screw_up
<diagon> no has to be a real person
<jakeg> i think dell have royally crapped up
<erdemtuna> I am Trying.. thnx for
<diagon> the pipe is awesome in a bot
<ere4si> diagon: I am not really real :)
<hector> ere4si > running sensors, I can see info about temperature, etc of my hardware, but how to change it ?
<diagon> ere4si: hmmmm prove it
<Myrtti> jakeg: please mind your language :-)
<diagon> ere4si: human cylon or replicant
<jakeg> ooops
 * roxahris shrugs
<ere4si> hector: I think sensors is just a reporting tool? - I don't use them
<roxahris> Aww, is crap a bad word?
<kelvin911> one fked up keyboard
<ere4si> *lm
<roxahris> Crap...
<kelvin911> is it real or a fake picture?
<diagon> I find it sort of undescriptive
<hector> ere4si > OK thanks for help    ;)
<ere4si> k
<jakeg> oh i can assure you its very real
<ere4si> diagon: ^^
<diagon> maybe a "bad word" is (or should be) a word that doesn't really contain any information
<J-_> !offtopic | kelvin911
<ere4si> :)
<ubottu> kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kelvin911> dell's new laptops are going to be like that?
<jakeg> i thought i was going mad when i started typing on it
<kelvin911> u r using one?
<thinkingfrog> that's crazy, 2d performance is faster with the nv driver w/ my video card
<kelvin911> how can u play ET with that keyboard?
<kelvin911> u cant crouch normally
<thinkingfrog> is anyone else using an older nvidia video card?
<thinkingfrog> what's ET?
<Nuggy> Hi there, just wondering if any of you know why there have been no updates released for 8.04 in the past week or so??
<Ronald> thinkingfrog: TI4400 old enough?
<androver> wow.  that's a horrible mistake.  they'd better fix that.
<Swiftfoxer> Nuggy, but there havebeen updates...
<Swiftfoxer> at least for me
<kelvin911> et = enemy territory
<J-_> #ubuntu-offtopic is for offtopic chat. This is a support channel.
<thinkingfrog> Ronald:  probably not.  I have a Geforce2 GTS.  How fast is your processor?
<Nuggy> hmm OK, thanks Swiftfoxer will check my repos etc.
<kelvin911> geforce 2??
<kelvin911> wow
<DJones> Nuggy: On the 5 machines I've upgraded, there's been no updates since
<Ronald> thinkingfrog: 10%OC athlon xp 2400. we share the fact we run on a legacy driver, if we run the binary one.
<Darknezz> when you want to go to a folder in terminal what do you add if the folder has 2 words and you cannot add a space. would it be 20%????
<thinkingfrog> it worked nicely with counterstrike ver 1.0 :)
<androver> DJones: I haven't seen any either but nothing's really broken, so is it a problem?
<kelvin911> i have geforce 2 8 years ago
<DJones> thinkingfrog: I've got a nvidia geforce2 go in a laptop & an nvidia geforce2 in a desktop
<Nuggy> androver, I was simply enquiring, didnt mean to suggest things were wrong
<thinkingfrog> Ronald:  I think i have an overclocked Thunderbird 750 to 900
<DJones> androver: I doubt it, the dev's are probably having a rest after the final rush getting hardy finished
<thinkingfrog> Djones:  do you run Ubuntu on it?
<Darknezz> when you want to go to a folder in terminal what do you add if the folder has 2 words and you cannot add a space. would it be 20%????
<thinkingfrog> DJones: On them
<Ronald> thinkingfrog: wow :) there's actually people around with less cpu then me still
<DJones> thinkingfrog: yes, on both machines, have done since dapper
<J-_> Darknezz: mkdir /path/to/directory/this-is-directory/
<thinkingfrog> Ronald:  I had a MacBook Pro, I sold it
<J-_> Darknezz: that always works.
<Matic`Makovec> Why sold
<thinkingfrog> DJones: How is the 2d performance?
<Ronald> thinkingfrog: wow, you don\t hear that story much
<zvacet> Darknezz :do you have folder with 2 words nameand space between words?
<kelvin911> did ubuntu 8.04 uses different path for trash can?
<Darknezz> zvacet: yes
<thinkingfrog> Ronald:  true, but I figured, for what I do word processing, web browsing and stuff, a 900mhz cpu should be sufficient
<zvacet> Darknezz : then "2 words"
<ethan96I> kelvin911: I believe so
<po1> hey, newfag here where is hardware information, i cant find it in system ----> preferences
<Darknezz> J-_: i already have the dir i just need to get into the file with terminal
<Darknezz> zvacet: with space??
<J-_> Darknezz: Also inverted slashes as well may work. this\ directory for an example
<thinkingfrog> Matic`Makovec: I didn't need it
<BluntBox> Darkness if you have a folder called "This Folder" you can cd into it by using This\ Folder
<DJones> thinkingfrog: i don't have any problems, nvidia-glx legacy driver works great, the laptop is 32mb video ram, so although full desktop effects/awn etc run, i do get the black screen syndrome, on the desktopp with 64mb of video ram, 2d & 3d/desktop effects all works great
<thinkingfrog> I'll probably buy another laptop later...something cheap
<Darknezz> zvacet: like i have wine installed and i need to get into program files
<Danikar> How to do you ignore joins and quits with xchat?
<zvacet> Darknezz : yoe but like I write it. That way you can go to the folder
<Owner> hey
<thinkingfrog> DJones: How did you install the driver?  Through legacy drivers installation?
<Owner> im a dick
<cpro> hi i have a problemm i am not able to play any song after i upgraded to lts my all player just freeg after few second but i can play songs and movie online
<Owner> suck my cat
<Owner> LOL
<ere4si> Danikar: right click the tab
<Owner> ur a nigger
<DJones> !ops | Owner
<ubottu> Owner: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Danikar> ere4si: Thanks
<Darknezz> zvacet: explain (sorry not getting it)
<ere4si> k
<thinkingfrog> DJones: crap...Restricted drivers is what I meant
<zvacet> Darknezz : winefile
<bullgard4> What does 'acpi_pm' stand for in /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource?
<Darknezz> zvacet: so if its program files it should be "programfiles"?
<BluntBox> Darknezz: if you have a folder called "This Folder" you can cd into it by using This\ Folder
<DJones> thinkingfrog: yes, i used restricted drivers, and worked ok, although I had to modify xorg.conf to get it working properly
<cpro> hi i have a problemm i am not able to play any song after i upgraded to lts my all player just freeg after few second but i can play songs and movie online
<cpro> can anybudy help
<thinkingfrog> DJones: maybe there's still hope for this system yet, then...
<J-_> mkdir this\ folder to make a directory.
<BluntBox> Darknezz: in your case cd Program\ Files
<zvacet> Darknezz : no "program files" or program\ files
<thinkingfrog> DJones: I think it would be kind of cool to play some quake3 on this "legacy" system >:D
<Darknezz> zvacet:  cd /home/darknezz/.wine/drive_c/program\ files/
<fde> Darknezz: \ escapes the next character, so the terminal sees it as a space rather than a separator...
<thinkingfrog> I wonder how I could check the version of the driver I'm using
<DJones> thinkingfrog: i thought about upgrading the video card in the desktop, but it does everything i need, i can play things like nexuiz etc on both machines at a decent rate
<Thalan> hi. when i try to install a program, it says "libaudio2 is not installable"... how can i install that libaudio2 package or the program i want to install?
<zvacet> Darknezz : yes (I think so ) did you ry it
<thinkingfrog> or the one that is loaded when X starts
<Darknezz> zvacet: im trying it but nothing :S
<J-_> !info libaudio2 hardy
<gorkys> hi, could anybody please help me with kaffeine dvb-t channel selection?
<thinkingfrog> DJones: when I switch between 2 windows of open office, it takes much longer than it used to with an *ahem* OTHER operating system
<zvacet> 	Darknezz : or just type winefile and select C and you will see program files
<J-_> hrm
<thinkingfrog> DJones: It just bugs me because I know what the hardware/software are capable
<thinkingfrog> of
<Darknezz> but i need to instal some programs with terminal and i want to get into it
<androver> jakeg: I just looked around and that's gotta be a single screw-up.  the pics on review sites have the correct keyboard.  it's strange, though, because I would expect that just the keycaps were installed incorrectly and the keys would work normally.
<Darknezz> zvacet: darknezz@Pwnd:~/.wine/drive_c$ cd /home/darknezz/.wine/drive_c/Program\Files
<Darknezz> bash: cd: /home/darknezz/.wine/drive_c/ProgramFiles: No such file or directory
<wuxia> how do I check if my kernel has edev support?
<BluntBox> Darknezz, it is case sensitive, Program Files are likely capitalized
<Darknezz> zvacet: ya thats what i typed
<DistroJockey> Darknezz, you forgot the space after the \
<Darknezz> o
<J-_> Darknezz: Also tab-complete directories it helps.
<Darknezz> zvacet: got it
<Darknezz> zvacet: thanks :)
<DJones> thinkingfrog: have a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, that should have a device section with a line Driver "nv" or "nvidia", nv is the generic driver that doesn't do 3d, if you've got nvidia, you should be able to get 3d etc
<Myrtti> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ariqs> so, firefox and evolution mail always loads with me stuck in offline mode. can I somehow stop this crap?
<zvacet> Darknezz : np
<astro76> Darknezz: also tab completion helps, if you typed up to Progra then pressed <tab> it would complete th erest
<thinkingfrog> DJones: I can get the system to boot with the nvidia driver in xorg.conf, but, it performs slower than with the nv driver
<Myrtti> ariqs: how do you connect to the internet?
<Darknezz> o cool
<ariqs> mrtti wvdial
<thinkingfrog> DJones: 2d performance...
<ariqs> myrtti also
<Darknezz> zvacet: dident know that. thanks :D
<J-_> heh
<Myrtti> ariqs: that's because wvdial doesn't report the connection status to avahi
<Myrtti> ariqs: hold on
<astro76> Darknezz: tab completion works for lots of stuff, files, commands, options to commands, press it twice to see all options if nothing comes up the first time
<kelvin911> why ubuntu 8.04 changes the trash can path?
<astro76> kelvin911: what's the new path?
<gorkys> please help with dvb-t configuration
<brod> how do u do remote desktop to a ubuntu machine from windows XP
<kelvin911> what is trash can path?
<zvacet> Darknezz :  :)
<Darknezz> zvacet: thanks :)
<DJones> thinkingfrog: right, i'm not sure how to solve it, all I can say is that its working fine for me, and is definately quicker, how much memory does the computer have? from memory, mine both have 512mb
<thinkingfrog> if I knew of a way to restart x easily, I would probably work on it some more
<J-_> brod: SSH
<thinkingfrog> 1GB
<DJones> thats not the problem then :)
<zvacet> Darknezz It is O.K.
<J-_> !ssh | brod
<ubottu> brod: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<brod> how do u do remote desktop to Ubuntu from windows XP
<astro76> brod: system > prefs > remote desktop, enable sharing, then use any vnc client from windows
<thinkingfrog> DJones: I even implemented some of these tweaks | http://darkox-weblog.blogspot.com/2007/10/improve-ubuntu-boot-time-and.html
<brod> but does SSh /putty give u gui?
<brod> i guess it only gives th terminal
<DJones> thinkingfrog: right, I haven't done anything to mine, straight install with added nvidia-glx driver
<kelvin911> what is the trash can path?
<thinkingfrog> Djones:  that's strange...
<astro76> kelvin911: ~/Trash
<brod> astro
<J-_> !vnc | brod
<ubottu> brod: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<brod> yes vnc client, ill try that
<astro76> kelvin911: err ~/.Trash
<thinkingfrog> DJones:  maybe my card is bad in some way
<thinkingfrog> DJones: Maybe I should invest in a used Radeon card
<DJones> kelvin911: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<astro76> brod: tightvnc is a good client to use
<thinkingfrog> DJones: how does flash work for you?
<thinkingfrog> astro76:  does vnc work for remote desktop connections?
<ariqs> Myrtti: I would be happy to use network, but that doesn't work. I dial the number, connect, but the connection doesn't work
<kelvin911> it is /home/kelvin/.local/share/Trash/files
<Myrtti> ariqs: the connection doesn't work at all?
<ariqs> nope
<astro76> kelvin911: ~ is your home directory
<kelvin911> why the trash can path has changed?
<Myrtti> ariqs: oh, then your problem isn't only that applications start in offline mode
<thinkingfrog> kelvin911: did you go to CSU Fullerton?
<ariqs> myrtti: It works fine with wvdial
<DJones> thinkingfrog: again no problems, I'd say it was just configuration/driver problems but maybe there is a fault
<ariqs> i'm just stuck in offline mode with wvdial. I was just explaining why I was stuck using it
<thinkingfrog> DJones:  well, now that the nvidia driver actually works...I suppose it's safe to assume it's configuration...
<DJones> kelvin911: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718704 4th post down is an explanation of why its moved
<astro76> kelvin911: probably standardization (as in freedesktop.org )
<Myrtti> ariqs: oh, yeah, well, networkmanager imo doesn't handle dialup yet well
<astro76> kelvin911: hah I was right ;)
<thinkingfrog> DJones: I'll probably remove Envy and see what that does as my next troubleshooting tip, thanks for the help
<DJones> thinkingfrog: no probs
<ariqs> myrtti: i suspect it never will work well. that was a problem I had a long time ago with it ;P
<Myrtti> ariqs: are you using mobile phone?
<ariqs> no
<Myrtti> ariqs: if you had been, I would've coaxed you to help a friend of mine http://www.kaijanmaki.net/blog/ ;-)
<rabiddachshund> Has anyone in here worked with the ATI catalyst control center to get 2 monitors to work?
<ariqs> Myrtti: so there is no way to just stick it perm in online mode? I don't even care about offline mode
<vallhalla81> hi there i am trying to build some pc's for the local blind comunity and was woundeing if there is a program that will turn speach to text or actions on ubuntu
<Myrtti> ariqs: there is, hold on
<kelvin911> what is CSU Fullerton?
<astro76> some University's branch campus ?
<smee> hi
<Flannel> astro76: No, its a university in and of itself.
<smee> i'm having trouble connecting to my wireless network..can someone help me out?
<J-_> !wireless | smee
<ubottu> smee: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thinkingfrog> I knew a Kelvin that went there...that was his name, that's why i ask
<BadSneakers> vallhalla81  far as I know, windows with jaws is still the best bet.
<BadSneakers> vallhalla81  FireFox3 is supposed to have features
<vallhalla81> ﻿ BadSneakers: i will look in to it but was hoping for a linux box for them as it requiers les maitenance
<Myrtti> ariqs: I don't seem to be able to find the relevant info from the Google, but I've got a vague recollection that the offline mode is connected to avahi-daemon
<Darknezz> im getting this error what should i do? Downloading. . . . . . . . . . . .update failed, please run "tar xzUf LinuxHldsUpdateTool_27.pkg" to install the latest steam binary
<Qnuffy> I have an emerald problem :P - I've installed emerald i select an theme but theres no change
<egoleo> hello
<joetheodd> Darknezz, that's one crazy pkg name
<Darknezz> joetheodd: ....?
<J-_> Qnuffy: Did you alt+f2 then type in "emerald --replace"
<Darknezz> joetheodd: i tried to type that but it dident work
<rage_> hi all. anyone had a success install of openlaszlo? im using hardy, and followed this http://wiki.openlaszlo.org/How_To:_Install_on_Linux but I can't sort out the $JAVA_HOME..
<Qnuffy> now i did
<joetheodd> Darknezz, I'm not a steam user so I don't know what to say -- I'm just commenting on the weirdness of the package name :P
<Qnuffy> but no change
<rabiddachshund> What's the best way to get a dual-head ati card to work with 2 monitors?
<mevsthevoices> !rooms
<ubottu> Factoid rooms not found
<Darknezz> joetheodd: o ok haha
<Darknezz> im getting this error what should i do? Downloading. . . . . . . . . . . .update failed, please run "tar xzUf LinuxHldsUpdateTool_27.pkg" to install the latest steam binary
<J-_> Qnuffy: Also, go into session and type the same thing as an entry so emerald starts with the decorations when your computer starts up.
<Flannel> !repeat | Darknezz
<ubottu> Darknezz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<smee> J-_: thanks...i'll go try those
<mevsthevoices> !join
<ubottu> Factoid join not found
<Flannel> Darknezz: Yuo should ask the steam people.  We have no idea, it's not something we have control over or knowledge about.
<ariqs> thanks myrtti, I guess i'll just have to deal with it
<rage_> hi all. anyone had a success install of openlaszlo? im using hardy, and followed this http://wiki.openlaszlo.org/How_To:_Install_on_Linux but I can't sort out the $JAVA_HOME..
<Darknezz> Flannel: i was wondering if i put in the right command. its not working for some odd reason
<J-_> Qnuffy: Sessions is located in System > Preferences.
<cgentry72> what is the file i need to download for flash to work with firefox again?
<Flannel> Darknezz: Like I said, none of us have any knowledge of steam, let alone its inner workings.
<BadSneakers> vallhalla81  there have been distros for the blind, but they weren't supported and ceased.
<Darknezz> Flannel: ok thanks :)
<BadSneakers> vallhalla81  i wish it were different.
<artti> I installed Hamachi, but i can't somehow join with networks without passwords
<J-_> Darknezz: If you're using wine, look at the appdb on their site.
<Qnuffy> mh
<kelvin911> what is the standard path for trash???
<Darknezz> J-_: thanks i will take a look
<cgentry72> what is the file i need to download for flash to work with firefox again?
<x1250> kelvin911: $ find ~/ -type d -name "*Trash*"
<J-_> Darknezz: That'll give you a guide to follow for steam.
<xy_42> Hi!  After upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10, the sound doesn't work correctly.   What should I do?
<astro76> kelvin911: umm, ~/.local/share/Trash/ is now a standard
<kelvin911> i find mine but usually what is the standard path for all linux distro?
<astro76> kelvin911: there never was a standard until now, that is why it was changed
<kelvin911> why mine is /home/kelvin/.local/share/Trash/files/ ???
<Matic`Makovec> Any suggestions on what to use to virtually emulate different operating systems?
<sj3682_> kelvin911: it differs from distro to distro
<astro76> kelvin911: and it's more about GNOME vs KDE vs whatever than distros
<J-_> Matic`Makovec: Virtualbox
<J-_> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<astro76> kelvin911: though of course distros can change it too
<kelvin911> what about trash can in partition?
<POVaddct> kelvin911: trash dir is not part of a standard linux system. you only have such thing if you use a desktop environment like gnome or kde.
<kelvin911> still /.Trash??
<astro76> kelvin911: are you reading us or ignoring us?
<astro76> or just not comprehending?
<kelvin911> i mean trash in other partition
<adelejjeh> mojo: hello ...
<POVaddct> kelvin911: if you delete some file using rm on the shell, it will not go to any trash dir
<cgentry72> what does this error mean: Reading package lists... Error!
<cgentry72> E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)
<cgentry72> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Matic`Makovec> Thank you, J-_
<kelvin911> i have /.Trash-kelvin in all other partition
<mr_boo> hi
<Qnuffy> no change at all @ j-_
<astro76> kelvin911: oh hmm
<mr_boo> does anyone know how i display ram speed and latency settings?
<xy_42>  Hi!  After upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10, the sound doesn't work correctly.   What should I do?
<nicao> hi everybody
<astro76> kelvin911: probably changed too
<kelvin911> i usually being lazy and dont use terminal to delete files
<Myrtti> cgentry72: how much free space do you have on your /
<cgentry72> Myrtti, i'll check
<POVaddct> kelvin911: you just should keep in mind that the whole trashbin concept is a GUI only thing
<POVaddct> kelvin911: so don't rely on it in every situation
<kelvin911> is there a way to clean the trash in other partition other than goto /.Trash-kelvin to delete them manually?
<cgentry72> Myrtti, thats nice.. it says 0 (what? ok let me do some cleaning)
<J-_> Qnuffy: Sorry? It should have changed. In sessions, press add. A window pops up, Name = "emerald --replace" command = emerald --replace"
<sj3682_> POVaddct: hmm, your nick is not so appropriate for this "family friendly channel" ;-) (personal opinion ;-)
<Myrtti> cgentry72: sudo aptitude clean
<mr_boo> is it possible to display ram speed and latency settings in ubuntu?
<kelvin911> if i rm a file how to undelete?
<Myrtti> kelvin911: you don't
<Qnuffy> you mean in the login window?
<kelvin911> or its gone forever?
<Qnuffy> who i can select sessions?
<cgentry72> Myrtti, when i type that i get the same error message
<J-_> Qnuffy: No
<POVaddct> sj3682_: it means addicted to persistence of vision raytracer. has _nothing_ to do with porn.
<Myrtti> cgentry72: /var/cache/apt
<POVaddct> sj3682_: i keep that nick for over 10 years
<cgentry72> Myrtti, ok
<Matic`Makovec> J-_, should the installation be mainly the same in Hardy?
<J-_> Qnuffy: press alt+f1. Those menus there.
<sj3682_> POVaddct: ok, sorry then
<kelvin911> so how does rm works?
<astro76> kelvin911: deletes right away
<POVaddct> kelvin911: i just removes the file
<J-_> Matic`Makovec: Some things may have changed. I don't know. I guess it depends.
<kelvin911> i know in dos they change the file name with $infront
<Qnuffy> Yeah but whats should i change there?
<kelvin911> or & in front so u can undelete
<cgentry72> Myrtti, what am i doing in that directory
<Myrtti> that's dos
<kelvin911> in unix how does rm file works?
<J-_> Qnuffy: Go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<Myrtti> cgentry72: how much stuff do you have there?
<androver> kelvin911: it deletes the file
<ere4si> rm = remove/delete
<androver> you probably want something more in depth
<kelvin911> write over the memory allocation with "0" ?
<POVaddct> kelvin911: no undelete possible, it is a mulituser system. so you cannot guarantee the freed space not being taken for some other file in the next moment
<androver> kelvin911: no it just marks the block as available
<kelvin911> or change the list in directory?
<cgentry72> Myrtti, two .bin files and archive
<mr_boo> is there a way of displaying ram speed and latency settings?
<androver> kelvin911: there are ways to undelete
<kelvin911> mark as available?
<kelvin911> so u can undelete?
<J-_> Qnuffy: Did you find it?
<kelvin911> how to undelete?
<POVaddct> kelvin911: no
<Qnuffy> i think in german it is Systemeinstellungen > Benutzerverwaltung
<Myrtti> cgentry72: du -sh /var/cache/apt/
<Qnuffy> its very difficult to find english preferences in an german version :D
<Qnuffy> but i think it is
<J-_> Qnuffy: I don't know. I'm not German.
<androver> kelvin911: depends on what FS you're using
<kelvin911> ext3
<cgentry72> Myrtti, 987mb
<Qnuffy> what should i change there?
<Flannel> kelvin911: undeleting is difficult, but not impossible.
<androver> kelvin911: i think it's possible...google
<Myrtti> cgentry72: delete the files then
<POVaddct> kelvin911: undelete is not possible in every case because you cannot tell if some other process will use the freed space right after deletion
<mr_boo> is there a way of displaying ram speed and settings somehow?
<cgentry72> Myrtti, ok
<J-_> !german | Qnuffy
<ubottu> Qnuffy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kelvin911> what if i delete the file in other parition
<Qnuffy> mh wow
<kelvin911> no process will right to NTFS
<swansk> Is there a quick and dirty open office base tutorial that is intuitive?
<Qnuffy> i dont know there was an german service
<Qnuffy> ^^
<kelvin911> lets say i delete a file in NTFS on other partition, how to undelete?
<Flannel> kelvin911: Yes, writing to NTFS is possible
<Paganatron> How do I exit this screen magnification on Hardy?
<J-_> Qnuffy: =)
<POVaddct> kelvin911: it's not linux's task to undelete files on filesystems it barely knows
<Malin> My global keyboard shortcuts stopped working for my music player (mpd+Sonata) after upgrading to Hardy. It works in other applications. Can anyone help?
<POVaddct> kelvin911: ntfs is not a native linux filesystem and M$ does not document it
<kelvin911> what about i delete a file in ext3 on other partition that is for backup purposes?
<kelvin911> how to undelete that file?
<POVaddct> kelvin911: you can't. keep backups
<Flannel> kelvin911: Its difficult and not fun.
<POVaddct> kelvin911: backups are mandatory anyway
<mr_boo> how do i display ram speed and settings?
<kelvin911> i dont do backup
<POVaddct> kelvin911: you fault
<kelvin911> how to backup my stuffs?
<Flannel> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kelvin911> and the whole system to other ext3 partition?
<Darknezz> how can you extract a .pkg file?
<cgentry72> Myrtti, sorry but isnt the command to delete del?
<x1250> Darknezz: .pkg from what program?
<androver> mr_boo: sudo dmidecode
<x1250> Darknezz: its probably a zip file with a renamed extension, check that out.
<mr_boo> androver: thanks
<Darknezz> x1250: yes or command in terminal
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, its rm
<Darknezz> x1250: i tried archive manager
<Darknezz> x1250: but nothin
<astro76> Darknezz: from the command they gave you, it should be .tar.gz, but it's not working so who knows
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, how do u delete a directory then :(
<astro76> arvind_khadri: rm -r
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, rm -rf /path/to/directory
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, got it
<J-_> -r and -R are different no? I thought rm -R was the right command?
<Gnine> rmdir works too
<POVaddct> Gnine: rmdir works only on empty dirs
<Flannel> J-_: no, theyre the same in this case (a lot of times theyre not)
<arvind_khadri> Gnine, man pages will help you :)
<J-_> Flannel: K, cool. =)
<Gnine> rmdir works too
<POVaddct> Gnine: again, rmdir works only on empty dirs
<Gnine> so?
<POVaddct> Gnine: i understand the directory wasn't empty
<Gnine> alright then.. dont use rmdir.. happy?
<Unun> hghft
<POVaddct> Gnine: yes
<Malin> My global keyboard shortcuts stopped working for my music player (mpd+Sonata) after upgrading to Hardy. It works in other applications. Can anyone help?
<arvind_khadri> hey look bill gates came and went :)
<djon> Добрый день!
<IMMACULATE> any 1 help mew
<IMMACULATE> help me*
<ariqs> myrtti: When i went into network setup and enabled a dhcp connection, it lets me have firefox and evolution as online.   Whoever decided to attach being online directly to a network setup that doesn't work for a great deal of things, is a moron :p
<IMMACULATE> any 1 here?
<IMMACULATE> help me
<J-_> !ask | IMMACULATE
<ubottu> IMMACULATE: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> !ask | IMMACULATE
<IMMACULATE> oh ok
<J-_> arvind_khadri: ;)
<IMMACULATE> hey i m  From Bangladesh
<manifest_> how can i shut down machines internal speaker?
<arvind_khadri> J-_, :)
<xintron> If I connect my iPod, will it be handled like a "harddrive" in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> IMMACULATE, shoot as fast as you can
<IMMACULATE> here is download speed very slow dats y cant dl ubuntu
<POVaddct> manifest_: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<arvind_khadri> !enter | IMMACULATE
<ubottu> IMMACULATE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IMMACULATE> den i order free cd
<IMMACULATE> but its 10 weeks over
<ariqs> immaculate: I downloaded the latest version of ubuntu on dialup!
<J-_> !shipit | IMMACULATE
<ubottu> IMMACULATE: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<trebaruna> Could anyone tell me what the best way is to make Ubuntu do something daily, and how (e.g. an rsync command)?
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, do you know what i need to download to get flash to work in firefox
<IMMACULATE> can some 1 tell me can i get the cd or not?
<kane77> hi, I installed vista and it overwritten grub so I restored it using the tutorial and now vista doesn't boot.. I bet the menu.lst entry is not correct but I don't know what should be there. I had dualbooting with XP and I installed vista instead of XP so it should work the way it was. Can anyone help me to get dualbooting going?
<ariqs> i just got my cds I asked for a long time ago, that are now outdated :P funny ;P
<arvind_khadri> IMMACULATE, it may take more time
<manifest_> kane77:wait a moment
<arvind_khadri> IMMACULATE, contact local LUG
<DJones> IMMACULATE: normally when i order from shipit the cd's come through in 2-3 weeks at most
 * kane77 waits
<xintron> If I connect my iPod, will it be handled like a "harddrive" in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, thank you very much
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, welcome :)
<IMMACULATE> hmm ok
<J-_> I've never ordered from shipit. Waste of cash for them because I can download easily.
<trebaruna> POVaddct: I understand rmmod is being deprecated. Use modprobe -r
<POVaddct> trebaruna: in this case it is just a single module
<DJones> J-_: Pretty much do the same, although when i do order, i end up giving them to people to test out
<IMMACULATE> contact local LUG ...what is LUG
<IMMACULATE> ?
<manifest_> kane77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9154/
<IMMACULATE> <arvind_khadri>??
<J-_> DJones: pfft, just burn them =)
<POVaddct> trebaruna: modprobe -r removes the modules that were loaded as dependencies as well
<arvind_khadri> IMMACULATE, LUG means linux user group
<manifest_> kane77: copypaste that in there
<arvind_khadri> IMMACULATE, check them out in launchpad
<manifest_> exept numbers
<IMMACULATE> oh ok
<IMMACULATE>  thanx
<MetroGTAIII> Hi I've installed Ubuntu 8.04 and it works fine except when I enable the Nvidia driver (for my Nvidia Geforce 7200), it then won't boot. Is there any way to roll back this so I can boot and is there another driver which would allow my graphics card to work?
<J-_> IMMACULATE: http://www.linux.org/groups/bangladesh.html
<manifest_> what was the command to open menu.lst with infinite power of modifying
<IMMACULATE> okk
<kane77> manifest_, but I'm not quite sure what number to put to root for vista...
<trebaruna> Huh, okay. Some small howtos I've seen indicate a preference of modprobe -r over rmmod for removing the pcspkr module. Not that I'm that knowledgeable...
<IMMACULATE> <J-_> are u Bangladeshi?
<J-_> IMMACULATE: No, Canadian.
<IMMACULATE> ok
<IMMACULATE> :)
<DJones> J-_: looks better having a printed cd & packaging when i give them to clients, otherwise i would, saying that i give burned copies out as well
<ariqs> immaculate: If you have that much trouble just getting the cd, I suggest you don't try to install it ;P  Despite what people here say, it's much more difficult than windows to get working
<J-_> DJones: True. =)
<gin-san> yo caleb-yau
<xintron> Does anyone know, will my iPod be handled like a harddrive (USB-memory) when connected to my computer?
<manifest_> kane77: what harddrive part your vista is on
<gin-san> caleb-yau
<gin-san> caleb-yau
<gin-san> caleb-yau
<androver> xintron: it will be, but you can't transfer music to it in disk mode.
<gin-san> it's shag
<BadSneakers> xintron  it can, but not like you hope
<caleb-yau> yo gin-san
<J-_> !ipod | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kane77> manifest_, /dev/sda1
<gin-san> hmm
 * N3bunel saluta
<xintron> BadSneakers: I don't want to transfer music to it, just use it as a harddrive
<gin-san> -zb..
<gin-san> what's that
<BadSneakers> xintron   other players do, but not ipod
<arvind_khadri> ariqs, help if you can or else we always have the door open
<androver> xintron: then you're golden
<J-_> BadSneakers: Not even when installing rockbox?
<joetheodd> Oh my, FloodBot2. I f33r your l33t muscl3s.
<kane77> manifest_, I have 2 disks one ata that is /dev/hda and one sata that is /dev/sda
<BadSneakers> xintron  sandisk for example works perfectly as a drive.
<xintron> But if I want to transfer music then, do I have to remove what's on my iPod first?
<androver> xintron: nope, completely separate
<ariqs> I did help him, arvind :P he was jumping into more than he could handle judging from his difficulty just getting the cd
<xintron> androver: what?
<levon2008> help
<xintron> androver: Do I have to format it under linux?
<manifest_> its in the sda probablt is you said it
<manifest_> just try to reboot with that
<androver> xintron: no, fat32 is good.  you can store music on it using the music database and store files in the filesystem
<achilles> hi 2 all
<arvind_khadri> ariqs, lots of people face that why dont you ship it to his place for free :P
<BadSneakers> J-_   not what he was asking I don't think.   I got the idea he wanted an mp3 player when plugged up to be seen as just another flash drive, and it'd have to conform to mass storage specs for that to happen, and Ipod don't and sandisk do.
<manifest_> if you try to go to vista it just gives an error and you reboot in that case, chance HD (0,1)
<xintron> androver: So then I would just run Amarok and transfer as usual?
<androver> xintron: yeah
<ariqs> arvind_khandri: I downloaded the iso on dialup with the release server going down on me constantly! Surely he could handle that :P
<manifest_> no wait, (hd0,1)
<xintron> and when using a windows computer with iTunes or winamp it will not be any problem?
<xintron> androver: Do you knwo if playlistfolders can be created with amarok?
<arvind_khadri> ariqs, great
<J-_> BadSneakers: I figured since Rockbox is Open Source, and more than an MP3 player. I thought it would be able to be used as a mass storage device as well.
<ariqs> arvind: and that wasn't even the hard part. The hard part was getting my modem working, downloading drivers I had to compile without any prior knowledge about what I was doing
<babolat> xintron: yes, amarok does that
<xintron> k, then I'll just install ubuntu on my familys pc :D
<xintron> and then on myu laptop (for the third time :/ )
<BadSneakers> J-_   mass storage compiant devices are detected and usable immediately without any software.
<J-_> But installing rockbox will void the iPod warranty and change firmware.
<pierre_> can somebody help me with my wireless ... it won't connect I'm on 8.04
<arvind_khadri> ariqs, nice
<levon2008> how do i reconfgure the xserver?
<levon2008> im stuck at terminal
<sylecn> Any one knowns how to get 'Access IBM' key working in hardy, that key doesn't generate a keyevent according to xev on my tpx41tablet
<unop> levon2008, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<arvind_khadri> levon2008, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<damo23> levon2008: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<levon2008> thanks guys
<pierre_> levon2008, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<achilles> can anyone tell me, the exact command to run ''dpkg configure -a''  I'am on beta and i the middle of broken installation, ANYONE ?
<mr_boo> androver: i still can't view details about the speed and latency settings of my ram
<mosno> achilles: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<arvind_khadri> achilles, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<unop> achilles, , sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a
<mosno> lol
<androver> mr_boo: sorry, that's as much as i know
<arvind_khadri> achilles, or sudo apt-get install -f
<unop> arvind_khadri, that's not quite the same tho
<PaRaSiTe2> Does 64bit Hardy support Intel 536EP modem?
<trebaruna> Does anacron simply run all the cron commands that did not execute on time? Is there another way of guaranteeing that if not? I'm trying to schedule automated backups and I need to be sure they get done.
<PaRaSiTe2> If I want to swap frmo 63bit to 32bit but keep settings, how would I do that?
<mojo> achilles::  i am pretty sure it is dpkg --configure -a
<achilles> THANX GUYS
<arvind_khadri> unop, yeah but does the same thing anyhow :)
<PaRaSiTe2> And can I format just a partition with Windows on, then reinstall Windwos on that partition?
<mlk> hola
<mojo> achilles::  had to do this last night
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please help me with an issue regarding the loading / unloading of a module? All started after I upgraded my Ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and reinstalled ndiswrapper. After rebooting the machine, my wired ethernet card (BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX, rev.02) wasn`t working anymore. It seems that the appropriate module (b44) it is not loading at boot time. I added it to /ect/modules, maked sure it isn`t blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and ev
<sisif> en tried loading it via rc.local (added modpobe b44 to the script). No success so far.
<arvind_khadri> mojo, i am also sure its the same but giving him an option
<umbrualbert> Help getting my internal 3G card
<mojo> arvind_khadri::  np - i was not reading when you typed anyway, i was checking my bash history on my server that had a broken upgrade too
<babolat> !ask | ﻿umbrualbert
<ubottu> ﻿umbrualbert: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mojo> arvind_khadri::  (mine is resolved though)
<unop> arvind_khadri, no.. thats what i am saying, it doesn't do the same thing .. dpkg-reconfigure runs the postinst script for each package named (or all if -a), apt-get install -f attempts to complete any postinsts that were deferred, the results can be very different
<ariqs> is there a ubuntu linux manual to purchase anwhere?
<snikker> when i insert a cd/dvd in a second dvd drive, the system don't mount it and in dmesg, i've got this: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c
<bhuey> folks, how do I force a xorg reconfiguration ?
<ariqs> anywhere also
<bhuey> it doesn't seem to want to do that properly
<J-_> ariqs: Yes there's a book, but I heard there's going to be a new book for Hardy Heron.
<gordonjcp> in Hardy, airsnort seems to be missing - what replaces it?
<arvind_khadri> unop, oh ok thanks for the info thought apt thing was a front end to it
<heartless> hy
<noc> ups
<heartless> wow
<ariqs> J-_: when is it expected?
<heartless> van itt magyar is?
<heartless> :-P
<J-_> ariqs: I don't know anymore information on it.
<umbrualbert> How can I reset my ttyUSB0 device
<bhuey> anybody ?
<J-_> ariqs: Browse your favorite bookstores website.
<egoleo> hey guys is it possible to change the boot screen of ubuntu and the splash too to something else and link plse
<arvind_khadri> bhuey, sudo dpgk-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pepperonipizza> hy all
<J-_> !store
<ubottu> Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<mossy> my xfce resoultuion is horrible
<mossy> ive tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but no avail
<gordonjcp> egoleo: yes, it is
<CorpseFeeder> What is the probability that anyone here would be able to help me get an on-board SD card reader in a Toshiba laptop computer to work under Ubuntu 8.04? Excellent? Slight? Not good?
<mossy> cat: /etc/ubun*: No such file or directory
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: whats the problem
<egoleo> can i get link to do this
<BluntBox> bhuey, i guess you could backup your xorg.conf and deltete the current one, should let you X -configure then
<egoleo> or howto plse
<babolat> egoleo: hope this helps... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519187
<mossy> lenny/sid
<egoleo> i am on hardy
<egoleo> i hope no problem
<bhuey> BluntBox: what about this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/207409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207409 in xorg "[HARDY] xserver-xorg does not auto-configure correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MatBoy> what would be the best to copy files from windows, ntfs, partition when I mount it without any errors and without dd ? I would like to do something like DD without error reading but than on directory
<bhuey> it sounds like my problem
<gordonjcp> egoleo: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=+change+the+boot+screen+of+ubuntu
<mossy> but even Xorg -configure it aint working properly
<mossy> ooooo bots
<gordonjcp> bot-tastic
<androver> cool.
<mossy> :/
<androver> do they transform into something?
 * smmagic boils up every helper some coffee
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: It is not usable. It is like a dead slot in the side of the computer.
<snikker> no one?
 * smmagic offers coffee to anyone that wants it
<gordonjcp> androver: they transform into banned people ;-)
<mossy> anyhow, any idea on how to get my xorg working?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: ok, so you have a card with a valid file system to put on it
<ikonia> mossy: hang on, people will get to you
<CorpseFeeder> yes
<gordonjcp> snikker: no-one what?
<ariqs> ubuntu linux bible or ubuntu linux unleashed  a better book?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: yes. the light does not come on or anything
<smmagic> O_O
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: great, so first thing. 1.) what model card reader is it 2.) what version and architechture of ubuntu (I asssume hardy 32bit)
<PaRaSiTe2> Does 64bit Hardy support Intel 536EP modem?  If I want to swap from 64bit to 32bit but keep settings, how would I do that?  And can I format just a partition with Windows on, then reinstall Windows on that partition without losing Hardy (forgetting bootloader problem)?
<ikonia> smmagic: can you stop making random noise please, as you can see the channel is quite busy
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: 1.) not a clue - how do I find out? 2.) yes, hardy 32 bit
<androver> well snikker, it looks like your drive is screwed up.
<bullgard4> What does 'acpi_pm' stand for in /sys/devices/system/clocksource/clocksource0/available_clocksource?
<sisif> Can somebody please tell me how can I make ndiswrapper module not loading at boot time ?
<androver> snikker: see if it works with a livecd or if it works under windows if you have that installed
<J-_> Qnuffy: Did you get anywhere with the emerald issue?
<snikker> androver: the drive work under windows and under linux live cd...
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: ok, lets step back, in a window please do "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" then take the card out and put it back in, see what appears in the other window
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's basiclly power managment
<jeff007> bonjour à tous, apres sudo nautilus , j'ai le message Initializing nautilus-share extension
<jeff007> seahorse nautilus module initialized
<jeff007> ** (nautilus:12862): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Non pris en charge
<jeff007> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: « net usershare » a retourné l'erreur 255 : net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<jeff007> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.Pourriez vous m'aider à éradiquer cette erreur ? je vous remercie
<androver> sisif: put "ndiswrapper" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Ulmanen> Hey, is there any way to get sounds working with Hardy Heron WITHOUT PulseAudio?
<PaRaSiTe2> Surely somone can help me!?
<ikonia> PaRaSiTe2: as you can see the channel is busy, be patient, people will get to you
<J-_> !pastebin | jeff007
<ubottu> jeff007: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<J-_> !fr | jeff007
<ubottu> jeff007: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: see what happens in what other window?
<mossy> ok ive sorted it
<mossy> thanks for the no help :P j/k
<mossy> bye
<sisif> androver: already done that. It ain`t working. And now I`m getting this error in console output: "ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules"
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: the window you did "tail -f /var/log/messages" on
<androver> sisif: so it shows up in lsmod?
<usicow> does anyone know of a video player that allows you to control it via the console? XMMS2 for example lets you do this.. but I need something that plays videos.
<gordonjcp> usicow: mplayer?
<PaRaSiTe2> ikonia: Sorry, just I've been asking for days and no-one ever helps me...
<Peddy> can someone tell me how to quickly tell if XGL is installed?
<arvind_khadri> PaRaSiTe2, 32 bits cant run 64 bits , and the second thing you can do
<ikonia> PaRaSiTe2: what is the question
<bullgard4> ikonia: Well, ACPI _is_ power management. What is the missing link between ACPI and an available clocksource?
<Ulmanen> Hey, is there any way to get sounds working with Hardy Heron WITHOUT PulseAudio?
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: nothing happened in the window when the card was removed and inserted.
<sisif> androver: yes. I`m actually using it right now, with my wifi card. I want to try the new fwcutter module, but I can`t make ndiswrapper not load at boot :(
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'd have to read the docs on that, but I imagine it changes clock source for you to scale things down
<PaRaSiTe2> ikonia: There were 3.
<J-_> Peddy: aptitude search xgl I think might do it
<ikonia> bullgard4: you may want to look at kernel docs for that
<PaRaSiTe2> Does 64bit Hardy support Intel 536EP modem?  If I want to swap from 64bit to 32bit but keep settings, how would I do that?  And can I format just a partition with Windows on, then reinstall Windows on that partition without losing Hardy (forgetting bootloader problem)?
<babolat> !patience | ﻿Ulmanen
<ubottu> ﻿Ulmanen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Peddy> J-_: nah, but thanks anyway
<J-_> hrm
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: ok, so it looks like card is not support/setup in ubuntu
<PaRaSiTe2> arvind_khadri: I know 32bit can't run 64bit.
<bullgard4> ikonia: I will consult the kernel documentation.
<pen> search as you type in nautilus is not working
<pen> how to make it work again?
<lesshaste> to everyone using Xgl.. stop it :) I just moved away from Xgl and things are sooo much better
<linux_user400354> i installed metasploit framework 3 into fedora 8 64 bits. how can i get db_autopwn with it?
<ikonia> PaRaSiTe2: ok, well the modem support "should" work asssuming it is a native kernel driver, 64bit OS's can run 32bit software, but its quite a lot of effort to setup, and formating the partition, thats fine
<mojo> 
<ikonia> linux_user400354: sorry, we don't support fedora herer
<ikonia> linux_user400354: try #fedora
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: I think the card reader is still unsupported. I don't think it works in Fedora 8 either.
<linux_user400354> ikonia: please just help. they dont know about metasploit there. i already tried.
<ikonia> linux_user400354: sorry - no, please join #fedora
<J-_> what does the "P" in aptitude search stand for?
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: it does look that way
<PaRaSiTe2> ikonia: Thanks.
<mosibfu> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<linux_user400354> ikonia: stfu you are not any type of admin here
<ikonia> !ops | linux_user400354 offesnive asking for fedora support
<ubottu> linux_user400354 offesnive asking for fedora support: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<cosminb> anyone knows what is wrong with my bluetooth? I have hardy updated, I can browse my Nokia N6600, I can send files to it, but cannot receive at all...
<kindofabuzz> brush it?
<linux_user400354> ikonia: you are trying to cause trouble
<Slixxor> evening all
<BluntBox> still speaks the truth, and I doubt people are going to jump to help you while you are abusing people
<Myrtti> linux_user400354: this channel is for ubuntu questions
<ikonia> linux_user400354: no, we support ubuntu here. 1.) not bad language 2.) no, nonubuntu questions
<gnomefreak> linux_user400354: go to #fedora for fedora help please
<Myrtti> linux_user400354: if you've got none, I'd ask you to mind your language and behave
<Slixxor> haha i have a ubuntu question!
<levon2008> hey one more question how do i register a nick?
<Myrtti> linux_user400354: fedora is offtopic
<pen> anyone know how to solve this?
<Myrtti> !register > levon2008
<kindofabuzz> !register
<gnomefreak> Slixxor: feel free to ask the channel
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<cosminb> BR File Sharing is running, "Receive files from remote devices" is checked... it should work
<cosminb> I can see it (N6600) connecting, failing to send, then disconnecting with error message
<linux_user400354> i find that the people at remote exploit are rude, unhelpful and there's no point. fuck you script kiddies.
<CorpseFeeder> ikonia: lspci lists the card reader as "02:09.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-720/2/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<CorpseFeeder> 02:09.1 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-720/2/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
<CorpseFeeder> 02:09.2 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc CB710 Memory Card Reader Controller"
<CorpseFeeder> Is that helpful in any way at all?
<levon2008> i have to get to debian to send a message but it keeps saying cannot send to channel #debian and im stuck real bad
<kindofabuzz> script kidies? lol
<levon2008> damn i knew i should have went with eeebuntu
<sree> how  is the new hardy?
<levon2008> nice
<Myrtti> levon2008: join the channel first
<Myrtti> :-P
<sisif> Anyone here willing to help a n0ob with an issue regarding loading / unloading of a module ?
<kindofabuzz> levon2008: why not just copy your messege, join the channel then paste?
 * Scrounch__ is now away: off
<levon2008> myrtti i did /join #debian but once i there it craps out
<Myrtti> !away > Scrounch__
<levon2008> saying cannot send to chan
<sree> can we install hardy to an existing NTFS partition?
<Myrtti> levon2008: besides the "official" network for debian is otfc, if I remember correctly
<levon2008> aww thanks
<kindofabuzz> sree: after you format that partition to something that linux can use yes
<Slixxor> i've been using 7.0 for the last 3 months as i've lost my vista partition on my HP vista media centre. i lost it by partitioning the disk to install ubuntu and windows dynamic disk crapped out. Although I design software in .NET 05 I actually hate using windows now. so it took me a few xorg.conf tweaks to get dual screens working with my unsupported monitors but i'm certainly joining the revolution. only issue now is i've upgraded from 7.0 t
<Slixxor> o 8.04 ever since (and only since 8.04 upgrade) my wireless signal comes and goes. especially when crunching alot of data i.e getting emails etc. basically i'm not sure how to tackle it. i've scoured forums and heard boradcoms cause these issues. is there a simple command to return the make? i tried one cant remember what its called now, but it said i may have any readable memory on the card. can anyone suggest a way that i can find out the
<Slixxor> firmware?
<levon2008> so irc.otfc.org?
<Myrtti> sree: I wouldn't advice it
<Myrtti> Slixxor: 7.0 what?
<Slixxor> sorry for double post :)
<gordonjcp> sisif: what's the problem?
<Slixxor> gutsy gibbon
<Myrtti> Slixxor: that's 7.10 then
<sree> ok
<levon2008> be back n a bit
<Slixxor> oh ok :)
<sisif> gordonjcp:  All started after I upgraded my Ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and reinstalled ndiswrapper. After rebooting the machine, my wired ethernet card (BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX, rev.02) wasn`t working anymore. It seems that the appropriate module (b44) it is not loading at boot time. I added it to /ect/modules, maked sure it isn`t blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and even tried loading it via rc.local (added modpobe b44 to the script). No success so far.
<CaptainMorgan> does adobe "Digital Editions" work at all under Ubuntu ?
<CaptainMorgan> It's not like Adobe Reader - which has no problem
<lousygarua> sisif, how did you upgrade to 8.04? through the upgrade manager?
<sisif> lousygarua: yes.
<kindofabuzz> CaptainMorgan: try it and see
<lousygarua> sisif, i did it too and it made me too much trouble with my nvidia
<CaptainMorgan> DE is not actually in .pdf form.. thus making it sort of piped through the online system... but reader is versatile
<lousygarua> sisif, so i back upped my /home to another partition
<lousygarua> and then reinstall ubuntu from the live cd
<sree> im using a 17" widescreen monitor and ubuntu gutsy just squares it. i didnt get the native resolution (1440x900). How can i get it
<lousygarua> of hardy
<lousygarua> sree, what gfx card you got?
<CaptainMorgan> kindofabuzz, I did- apparently it's only in ".lnk" form and I can't find its source- it's as if it's lnk'ing to the web
<deskpro> I have a very interesting problem, when usig synaptic to retreve packages the download dialog comes-up for the download but it doesn't acctually start downloading for a while, and somtimes never starts at all. any help?
<sree> intel GMA945
<sisif> lousygarua: my /home is on a separate partition. But I`m not in the mood of reinstalling the whole OS
<gordonjcp> sisif: ah, I know nothing about ndiswrapper
<kindofabuzz> CaptainMorgan: yeah .lnk is a windows link
<fudus9> ubuntu server of extremely overloaded :P
<BluntBox> deskpro, have you tried changing the download mirror?
<sree> <lousygarua>intel GMA945
<lousygarua> sisif, well it solved the problem for me
<sisif> gordonjcp: please check out this post of mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776378 . I don`t thing it has anything to do with ndiswrapper.
<macpo3> how do I change the screen resolution for the login screen?
<Slixxor> well guys i'm very impressed. i think the root cause may be (speculating) when i installed inotekk virtual box so i could still design my windows apps in XP and the software seems fine but i think i may have caused an error as it refers to installing its own kernel. confusion begins between seperating an application kernel and the big chief.
<lousygarua> sree, search for a package called "indel x module" or smt similar
<deskpro> yes doesn't change any thing, it just happens randomly, but now more frequently
<CorpseFeeder> I've got no external blue tooth devices... at all.... but this laptop is supposed to have bluetooth. Anyway, I am just curious to know if my bluetooth is supported under Ubuntu - Is there any way at all I can test if bluetooth functionality is working in Ubuntu with just the laptop alone and no other bluetooth devices?
<gordonjcp> sisif: no idea
<ArtVanda1ae> Gar... does anyone else get dependency issues when trying to install VirtualBox?
<sree> ok then
<J-_> fudus9: I have to disagree. Just do a network install, and install the packages you want from the server cd.
<sisif> gordonjcp: Ok. Thanks anyway.
<Slixxor> ArtVanda1ae, no.
<Pupeno-G> Hello.
<Pupeno-G> Can xine play flacs?
<lousygarua> Pupeno-G, yes
<lousygarua> flac is an open format
<VT> Hey guys, i need some help, everytime i plug my USB stick in, 3 thunar (Xubuntu) windows pop up?
<lousygarua> like ogg
<lousygarua> VT what's bad about it?
<Pupeno-G> lousygarua: I know.... but I can't find what's needed to make xine play flacs (in dapper).
<VT> 3 pop up showing my usb stick contents
<cellofellow> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gordonjcp> what replaces airsnort in Hardy?  it doesn't appear to be available in synaptic
<fudus9> !wheel
<ubottu> Factoid wheel not found
<fudus9> !mousewheel
<ubottu> Factoid mousewheel not found
<sree> lousygarua: I get the widescreen when im using the command "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900@60"
<J-_> !mouse | fudus9
<ubottu> fudus9: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<lousygarua> Pupeno-G, dapper is outdated now, but search for these packages: xine-plugin, mozilla-mplayer, totem-mozilla, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<lousygarua> Pupeno-G, it works for some guy here on hardy
<Slixxor> i have an error output from syslog.
<CorpseFeeder> So the answer to my question is "no"?
<Slixxor> would that help?
<CaptainMorgan> kindofabuzz, that's the end of that - thanks
<tobago> hi was doing a dist-upgrade to hardy. and now the my home (on a different partition) can't be found when logging in: $HOME/.dmrc no permissions. then i startet with live cd and set 755 to media/disk-1 (the home). i also set 755 to media/disk-1/christian. and i did a sudo chown 1000:1000 ...media/disk-1/christian/.dmrc (1000 == christian in fstab). but all doesn't help.
<sree> lousygarua: I get the widescreen when im using the command "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900@60"
<Kate5482> Hello, I need help please, i would like to use "wget" ,and i want to mark referer for the download , and also make the website think
<Kate5482> i am using Internet Explorer, does it possible ? (i already tryed "man wget" but i cant understand how its done)
<tobago> i asked google a lot, but it only returns the hints i was doing.
<ArtVanda1ae> Slixxor, try install it Virtualbox with aptitude...
<Slixxor> is it available?
<Peddy> can someone tell me how to quickly tell if XGL is installed?
<ArtVanda1ae> Slixxor, for some strange reason no problems when trying to install via apt-get
<VT> lousygarua do you know what could be causing 3 windows to pop up?
<Slixxor> mm.
<Slixxor> i may try that now.
<Slixxor> heres an output.
<Slixxor> ay  1 07:00:27 slixbox -- MARK --
<Slixxor> May  1 07:18:48 slixbox kernel: [124523.500488] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
<Slixxor> May  1 07:18:55 slixbox dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.host_name
<Slixxor> May  1 07:18:55 slixbox dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.domain_name
<Slixxor> May  1 07:18:55 slixbox dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.nis_domain
<Slixxor> May  1 07:18:55 slixbox dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.nis_servers
<Slixxor> May  1 07:18:55 slixbox dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.interface_mtu
<Slixxor> May  1 07:21:30 slixbox kernel: [124685.770062] gdm[5914]: segfault at 10c05648 eip b779b635 esp bff8def0 error 4
<lousygarua> VT i have no clue sorry
<sree> lousygarua: I get the widescreen when im using the command "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900@60"
<cellofellow> pulseaudio isn't working. It seems to work, but whenever I try to use it I hear silence. Straight ALSA works. Pulse was working a few minutes ago, and then it wasn't. I installed padevchooser but that's not helping.
<lousygarua> VT you can type "lou" and press tab to write my name
<J-_> Kate5482: In a terminal type in wget http://www.website.com/path/to/file.png That would download file.png to your home directory.
<Pupeno-G> Ok, it seems dapper's xine can't play flacs.
<cellofellow> Pupeno-G: try installing libflac0 or similarly named.
<tobago> Peddy, dpkg -l xgl?
<CorpseFeeder> I've got no external blue tooth devices... at all.... but this laptop is supposed to have bluetooth. Anyway, I am just curious to know if my bluetooth is supported under Ubuntu - Is there any way at all I can test if bluetooth functionality is working in Ubuntu with just the laptop alone and no other bluetooth devices?
<VT> Everytime i plug my usb stick, xubuntu opens up 3 thunar windows, what could be causing this?
<ArtVanda1ae> CorpseFeeder, yes bluetooth should work. Have you tried under Windows?
<J-_> !patience | VT
<ubottu> VT: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Peddy> tobago, I don't think there is an xgl package as such
<fudus9> how do i set nautilus to defaults?
<DJDarkstar> question.... is it possible to inflate a tar.bz2 file via ftp using terminal?
<Slixxor> fudus9, if you go into any window and go to edit then preferences you'll find a set of preferences there.
<fudus9> i want to reset it back to default
<gorkys> I have problems with kaffeine dvb-t channel selection...
<hultis> What was the program used to easily mount read-/writable ntfs-partitions called? Or name one of them
<gnomefreak> hultis: fuse?
<hultis> i believe i used one called something-ntfs or ntfs-something, but if fuse is easy to use i can try it
<POVaddct> hultis: ntfs-3g
<gnomefreak> hultis: POVaddct has it
<hultis> yes, thats the one
<CorpseFeeder> ArtVanda1ae: yes, I expect everything would have worked under windows with the correct drivers - it would be naive to assume a laptop vendor would issue a laptop to the public with bluetooth and no support for it under the preinstalled OS. What I was asking was is there anyway I could check if it was working under Ubuntu taking into account that I have no other bluetooth devices to test with it... like some sort of hardwar
<POVaddct> hultis: but i don't use it since i have no windows at all
<sree> im using a 17" widescreen monitor and ubuntu gutsy just squares it. i didnt get the native resolution (1440x900). How can i get it
<sree> lousygarua: I get the widescreen when im using the command "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900@60"
<sree>  I get the widescreen when im using the command "xrandr --output VGA --mode 1440x900@60"
<hultis> POVaddct: i cant install it on a livecd though, is there any program that is originally on the livecd that i can use?
<slackd0Od> jesus
<POVaddct> hultis: ntfs-3g is on the live cd i think
<hultis> POVaddct: if it is there is no manual for it... the livecd is version 7.04 so quite outdated
<tobago> hi was doing a dist-upgrade to hardy. and now the my home (on a different partition) can't be found when logging in: $HOME/.dmrc no permissions. then i startet with live cd and set 755 to media/disk-1 (the home). i also set 755 to media/disk-1/christian. and i did a sudo chown 1000:1000 ...media/disk-1/christian/.dmrc (1000 == christian in fstab). but all doesn't help.
<cellofellow> ok, pulseaudio seems to have no output devices/sinks. How'd that happen?
<POVaddct> hultis: okay, it's on the live cd since 7.10, so 7.04 does not have it
<hultis> POVaddct: dam it :/
<Kate5482> does wget command have some problem getting links including "&" char ?
<gorkys> please help me with kaffeine dvb-t
<POVaddct> Kate5482: it's not wget, the shell is interpreting the &
<POVaddct> Kate5482: you have to quote the URL if you don't want the shell interpreting the & char
<Staiff> Hi all
<POVaddct> Kate5482: like this: wget "http://bla.com/this&and&that"
<Zoidfarb> So I have a 1680x1050 monitor, which was working fine on 7.10, but I just upgraded and now the highest resolution available is 1280x800. Any suggestions?
<alastair_> My entire computer lags out something chronic whenever a large terminal updates. I can' tsee any memory issues, at least, not in top. Can anyone think of anyhing that could cause it?
<slackd00d> Zoidfarb: what  type of vid card
<Wobbo> how do i restore the public folder after it has been deleted so i can make accesable through bluetooth? Or how do i configure the bluetooth settings so i can set a custom folder?
<alastair_> Apologies for typos, but it's currently hapepning, so I only get to see what I've typed evrey few seconds
<Zoidfarb> slackd00d, an older ATI one, Radeon 9500, maybe?
<Kate5482> POVaddct: thanks its working :) by the way does it possible to download the file into new filename ?
<Zoidfarb> would lspci tell me?
<POVaddct> Kate5482: yes: wget -O newname "URL"
<HSorgYves> morning; error 25 (Disk read error) after fresh install, what can I check?
<Zoidfarb> I'm running the ATI proprietary driver fxlgr driver, would I have better luck with the open source driver?
<POVaddct> Kate5482: that's capital oh, not zero
<Kate5482> POVaddct: i also use the option --referer , so the -O should come before ?
<kgx> hi, im installing trying to install xubuntu 8.04 and it goes to a "busy box" screen after choosing to install. md5sum check pass perfectly. any idea what could be wrong?
<POVaddct> Kate5482: as long as you put the options before the URL it
<x1250> Zoidfarb: regenerate xorg.conf and start with a clean one, and add your video card driver in the device section. Test, and if it doesn't go well, and your monitor horizontal and vertical resfresh rates. And if it doesn't work, then add manually some correct resolutions.
<POVaddct> Kate5482: as long as you put the options before the URL it's okay
<alastair_> It also happens if the terminal is minimised
<alastair_> ><
<Kate5482> POVaddct: thanks for your help :)
<sisif> So, anyone here has any experience with module issues (and probably ndiswrapper) ? If so, please let me know !
<Zoidfarb> x1250, thanks. I've already regenerated a clean xorg, and I think the video card driver is correct. I'll try adding resolutions manually.
<POVaddct> Kate5482: let me guess, you are grabbing some images from a web page :)
<x1250> Zoidfarb: try adding your monitor refresh rates before you try resolutions
<Zoidfarb> any idea why "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't let you do anything with resolutions anymore?
<Kate5482> POVaddct: :) someting like this ..
<sw54_> will DVD Decrypter work under ubuntu/wine please?
<alastair_> sw54_: yes
<sw54_> thx!
<x1250> Zoidfarb: manually adding resolutions should be a last resort. Try your monitor refresh rates firts.
<alastair_> So will DVD Shrink
<Iago1981> Is there any way to move my Ubuntu stuff to the second partition in my hard drive along with all my files using Gnome Partition Manager? Do I just rename it?
<Zoidfarb> k, one sec
<tobago> hi was doing a dist-upgrade to hardy. and now the my home (on a different partition) can't be found when logging in: $HOME/.dmrc no permissions. then i startet with live cd and set 755 to media/disk-1 (the home). i also set 755 to media/disk-1/christian. and i did a sudo chown 1000:1000 ...media/disk-1/christian/.dmrc (1000 == christian in fstab). but all doesn't help.
<ikonia> CorpseFeeder: apologies, I had a phone call that distracted me
<Zoidfarb> whoa, x1250, is xorg.conf handled a lot differently in the new version? There's hardly anything in there!
<ikonia> Zoidfarb: since 7.2 xorg has been dynamic
<ikonia> Zoidfarb: as it progresses it needs less in the config file (normally)
<mcazemier> Ellowa!
<Maledictus> virtualbox killed my sound, I deinstalled it, still no sound, how do I reinstall the original kernel with it's moduls?
<x1250> Zoidfarb: yes. Try adding the Driver "something" in Device section. Restart X. If it doesn't work, try adding your monitor refresh rates. Restart X. If it doesn't work, try adding resolutions. If it doesn't work, uhm, try google.
<titon_> hi i just wanna know which is best vmware or virtualbox to use when i wanna have a virtual os
<VT> How do i determine what driver my display is currently using?
<ArtVanda1ae> titon_, define "best"
<titon_> fast
<ArtVanda1ae> titon_, virtualbox is free (as in freedom)
<ArtVanda1ae> They're both pretty fast. I'd have to say VMWare is probably faster
<titon_> well they say vmware u can get a free key but some say that free version is slow
<mcazemier> titon_ i also use free vmware server, works nice and fast!
<titon_> i upgraded my xubuntu to hardy heron and my vmware server well disappered hehe so i figured maybe good time to try virtual box......heard i can just convert the images i had from vmware to work on virtualbox
<usicow> using top I can see that this process called 'evolution-data-server-2.22' is using like 98% of my CPU.. whats that process?
<mcazemier> i have no experience with virtualbox, is it the same like vmware?
<ArtVanda1ae> mcazemier, it's pretty similar.
<titon_> supposed to be
<egoleo> hello guys
<mcazemier> ello!
<egoleo> where can i get more boot screen images to download
<Zoidfarb> thanks x1250, going to try stuff now
<Zoidfarb> later
<mcazemier> Do you also use ubuntu server?
<egoleo> or splashscreen
<titon_> bah i guess i'll try it hehe
<titon_> thx
<dsch04_> How do I disable ipv6 on 8.04?
<nicholas> Hello. Ive some Questions, please PM Me
<ikonia> nicholas: just ask in the channel
<ikonia> nicholas: we'll respond
<nicholas> Questions about Shellscripting
<mcazemier> I have no experience with ubuntu server, we mostly use centos server, its pretty stable!
<ikonia> nicholas: you may want to join #bash
<Myrtti> nicholas: go on
<nicholas> ah thanks :-)
<dsch04_> I've disabled it in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, but the ipv6 module is still loading
<egoleo> and any better 3D games for ubuntu hardy?
<ikonia> egoleo: ubuntu only supplies the ones in the repo
<x1250> egoleo: nexuiz ?
<DJones> !games | egoleo
<ubottu> egoleo: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sw54_> why can it be that when I add a few commands to /etc/init.d/rc.local they run fine on system boot up, but when I put them in a separate script and update runlevels with sysv-rc.d-thingy, none of these commands from my script work?
<ikonia> sw54_: rc.local is basiclly a script, the run level scripts call functions from a sourced file
<egoleo> but can i install DOOM3
<ikonia> sw54_: some of your scripting may conflict
<ikonia> egoleo: doom3 has a linux port
<egoleo> so where do i get that plse
<egoleo> any link
<ikonia> egoleo: you have to buy the game
<ikonia> egoleo: it's on the doom3 cd
<egoleo> hmm
<sw54_> ikonia so I probably need to look at the log file?
<egoleo> oh no
<x1250> egoleo: theres a linux installer. Run it, and then you'll have to copy some files from de dvd installer into a given directory. Search google.
<ikonia> sw54_: doubtful, you may want to try exectuing the run scripts manually for debugging
<egoleo> how do i do that
<egoleo> since i dont have the cd
<ikonia> egoleo: you have to buy the game
<ikonia> egoleo: it's not open source
<slackd00d> same with ut2004
<egoleo> ok
<ikonia> egoleo: you'll also need the activation code, hence why you'll need to buy it
<sw54_> ikonia I did that, they work without a glitch
<ikonia> sw54_: now that is very odd
<ikonia> sw54_: what sort of thing are you doing ?
<egoleo> then i dont need it then
<sw54_> yup; in /etc/init.d/rc.local they do work fine
<x1250> egoleo: try nexuiz, very good game, and opensource: http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
<sw54_> but not from a separate script after updating with update-rc.d
<ikonia> sw54_: but what happens when you put the changes into say /etc/init.d/mysql-server then run /etc/init.d/mysql-start start manually
<x1250> egoleo: its on the repos too. try $ sudo aptitude install nexuiz
<sw54_> ikonia do you mean I add my stuff to some existing init.d script?
<ikonia> sw54_: thats what your trying to do isn't it ?
<sw54_> ikonia sort of, I just do it from a new file to avoid mix ups
<BelialMkII> Hey there, I was wondering what package would need to be installed to install the full sources for the currently running (Stock ubuntu) kernel
<sw54_> namely I configure an l2tp tunnel then restart a couple of daemons
<ikonia> sw54_: apologies I'm not quite getting the problem. rc.local is run at boot - update-rc doesn't update any scripts, just the run levels things are launched
<x1250> BelialMkII: $ aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<x1250> with sudo...
<ubutom> BelialMkII,  kernel-headers generic iirc
<ikonia> BelialMkII: just linux-source package
<egoleo> is it in the reok install it but i hope i dont need any keys
<egoleo> is full game right
<BelialMkII> ahh linux source would be what im after, the headers isnt enough :)
<BelialMkII> thanks
<dubby> hey anyone, which is better, firestarter, or fwbuilder
<ikonia> dubby: it's a personal preference thing, try them, see which you get on with
<Zoidfarb> so, by adding the refresh rates, there's now a whole bunch more resolutions available
<Zoidfarb> and it looks better, but I'm still missing 1680x1050
<Zoidfarb> right now it's set to 1400x1050
<sw54_> ikonia sorry for not being clear; what I'm trying to do is execute my own commands during system boot; when I add commands to /etc/init.d/rc.local they work fine; but as soon as I make a new script file in /etc/init.d/, put the same commands into this file, then use update-rc this_file defaults, nothing works. Running this_file manually works just fine though
<dubby> ikonia : I have tried fwbuilder and never had success with it, I need an example of a completed fwbuilder for iptables because I must be doing something wrong, it never works
<Zoidfarb> and 1600x1200 is the only larger choice
<x1250> Zoidfarb: are you using your video card driver?
<dubby> and i am unable to find one after extensive googleing
<smmagic> Can someone tell me what transmission is like before I reinstall ubuntu?
<Zoidfarb> x1250, I think so. I enabled the "restricted driver" using the GUI tool
<x1250> Ok, Zoidfarb, what video card?
<x1250> ati, nvidia?
<Signil> can I upgrade to kde4 if I am on feisty?
<unop> sw54_, perhaps the script is failing when called by init - what does the script do exactly?
<ikonia> sw54_: I think you should actually use rc.local for this, thats it's purpose
<bezak> hey guys, when i change the user-agent in epiphany, it always changes back - know a way to change it permanently
<smmagic> Can someone tell me what transmission is like before I reinstall ubuntu?
<slackd00d> x1250: he uses ati
<x1250> slackd00d: thanks :)
<slackd00d> i asked earlier
<slackd00d> = )
<x1250> Zoidfarb: see if you got some: Driver "fglrx" line in xorg.conf. Also see if you got xorg-driver-fglrx installed...
<sw54_> unop it establishes an l2tp tunnel, restarts amule-daemon and fixes a routing rule
<DistroJockey> sw54_, does your script file/s have the following on the first line?:   #! /bin/sh
<sw54_> ikonia thank you, I'll stick to this then
<sw54_> DistroJockey of course
<DistroJockey> sw54_, good :)
<Shadow420> so whos all here I know
<dubby> can someone upload an example of a completed iptables fwbuilder file .fwb
<ikonia> sw54_: I appricaite the problem your having now, however I would stick it in rc.local as that is the perfect use for it
<smmagic> Can someone tell me what transmission is like before I reinstall ubuntu?
<Zoidfarb> ok, hang on
<dubby> after extensive googling I have not been able to find one
<sw54_> ikonia cool, thank you
<ikonia> dubby: join the fwbuilder mailing list
<unop> sw54_, are you using any bash specific syntax ? because when you use  #!/bin/sh bash works a little differently, perhaps that might be causing problems
<magnetron> smmagic: transmission is a nice and simple bittorrent client. does that answer your question?
<Zoidfarb> x1250, I do have fglrx in my xorg.conf file
<smmagic> magnetron, Does it support encryption?
<dsch04_> smmagic: Azureus is better :)
<smmagic> Bah, sorry
<Zoidfarb> I'm going to try aticonfig
<sw54_> unop I'm pretty new to linux altogether, but I don't think I'm using anything out of the ordinary; all the lines I'm running look like <path><command> <a few args>
<magnetron> smmagic: no. maybe deluge is what you're looking for
<smmagic> deluge?
<sw54_> unop no if... and stuff
<magnetron> !deluge > smmagic  (see private message from bot)
<smmagic> looks nice actually
<Shadow420> Zoidfarb hes asking is there a line saying Driver "fglrx"
<smmagic> Very nice
<unop> sw54_, well, what you could do is put a few lines like this in the script   echo "$0 was called">>/tmp/my_script.log  # and see if that file is created
<smmagic> Thanks guys
<sw54_> what is weird though, I have a similar script configuring my iptables rules; now this one runs flawlessly being in a separate file in /etc/init.d/ after a update-rc.d <myfw> defaults
<smmagic> Looks like just what I need
<magnetron> smmagic: np. good luck!
<sw54_> unop thank you, good idea, I'll try that
<bezak> when i change stuff in about:config in firefox, it forgets the settings next time it starts. anyone know how to make them permanent?
<Zoidfarb> Shadow420, yes, there is
<KidShenck_> Hello, everyone, can anyone tell me what the Public folder that's in your Home by default does? Is it just there for example or convention? Can it be deleted safely?
<chiphead> ubottu: Hi. I tried envyng.  I found it synaptic.  It only got me from 640 X 480 to 800 x 600.
<ubottu> chiphead: Error: "Hi." is not a valid command.
<ikonia> !envy | chiphead
<ubottu> chiphead: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<x1250> Zoidfarb: if you did add your monitor refresh rates, then try adding some resolutions, section screen
<babolat> ﻿KidShenck_: like any other public folder? for access from network
<shthap3ns> my installation keeps freezing at 6% of the "select and install software" screen, then "installation step failed". I'm using the alternate desktop cd. any known reasons for this?
<Shadow420> chiphead what is your computer graphics brand
<KidShenck_> babolat, I mean, the folder called "Public" in your Home. It's not shared by default. I was wondering if it was special in any way.
<Shadow420> shthap3ns could be a bad download of the iso or a bad burn of the iso
<babolat> ﻿KidShenck_: yep, i know.. and it *is* accessible by others as far as i know
<Shadow420> shthap3ns or other things
<SitUbuntuSit>     does anyone know how to remove the emblem from the desktop icon in my home folder
<shthap3ns> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378126 - seems like alot of people have this problem
<KidShenck_> babolat: Thank you. :)
<pisecx> Hi, all! I've installed 8.04. I have windows also with 2 logical disks. Is it possible to auto-mount them, like was in 7.10? I have a problems with it, because I have torrent started automatically, and the files are on these logical disks and torrent do no have access at startup.
<x1250> shthap3ns: Same happened here! try netboot mini.iso install or the live-cd. Maybe a bug?
<Shadow420> shthap3ns I didn't have no problems and I used the live cd
<shthap3ns> Shadow420: yeah, i'm redownloading and burning at a slower speed right now. just thought someone might know something
<babolat> ﻿SitUbuntuSit: just wondering y u wud want to remove it..
<szabiakanich> hey
<szabiakanich> got a quick question, problem
<ikonia> SitUbuntuSit: it's defined in a theme file
<shthap3ns> x1250: what's netboot mini.iso install?
<szabiakanich> i have amarok as my media player
<babolat> !ask | ﻿szabiakanich
<ubottu> ﻿szabiakanich: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> SitUbuntuSit: so you'd need an icon theme or "gnome" theme that defined a different icon
<ikonia> SitUbuntuSit: or you can edit and existing theme
<x1250> shthap3ns: its like netinstall on debian
<szabiakanich> and it kinda stoped playing mp3s
<SitUbuntuSit> it's not a priority babolat, just for aesthetics. Okay ikonia, thanks a bunch.
<x1250> try google: hardy netboot mini.iso
<szabiakanich> it still plays flack
<szabiakanich> but it says that there's no codec for mp3
<szabiakanich> yesterday it was working just fine
<Shadow420> shthap3ns thats a small net install iso which means you have to be on the net to use and have a lot of time
<szabiakanich> i started up my machine today and it won't work...
<szabiakanich> i'm using hardy btw.
<Shadow420> shthap3ns did it fail on the live cd as well?
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: are u playing the same file?
<szabiakanich> yes
<shthap3ns> Shadow420: no, it didn't
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: append the name of the person u're talking to before your reply so that we could follow it easier :)
<x1250> Shadow420: alternate failed on 6% here too. Live-cd worked ok, so did mini.iso
<szabiakanich> babolat: ok sorry :)
<GIn> hi, when you install php5 for apache, is there a binary file called php or php5?
<szabiakanich> babolat: so yeah, i do start the same songs, and it works in rhythmbox, won't work in amarok though
<x1250> GIn: libapache2-mod-php5
<shthap3ns> Shadow420: but i'm configuring software raid, so i need the alternate or server, but i have no idea what i'm doing on the command line
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: and u don't remember removing the codecs, right?
<GIn> x1250: is that a bin file?
<ozfalcon> anyone know how to put a "terminal" launcher in a "drawer"??????????
<GIn> x1250: a php script is asking me where the bin php is located
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: i ask coz, there are other mp3 files that need different decoders..
<Shadow420> shthap3ns x1250 ok then why is he is using the alternative there is a server version of the live cd
<szabiakanich> babolat: nope, i shut down the computer yesterday, started up today, wnated to play the file, and it says it can't play it
<ikonia> GIn: normally /usr/bin
<SitUbuntuSit> ikonia, do you think that using a transparent image for the emblem is an easy fix?
<ikonia> SitUbuntuSit: just a matter of defining the image in the theme file
<x1250> GIn: you probably need php5-cli
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: what prompt do u get from amarok?
<GIn> ikonia: it is not there
<Shadow420> GIn /etc/PHP?
<SitUbuntuSit> I'll open the theme file then. I don't mind emblems per se, just that I have a more modern icon set and a plain old gnomish emblem for the desktop. Looks kind of blah.
<ikonia> GIn: do you have the php-cli package installed ?
<Shadow420> GIn use sudo locate PHP
<x1250> GIn: thats php5-cli
<ikonia> Shadow420: it's not called "PHP"
<GIn> thanks guys. :) problem solved
<szabiakanich> babolat: it says "no suitable demux plugin"
<dvegag> hello i need to install a driver but i dont know where download it,can anyone help me?
<ikonia> dvegag: driver for what
<Shadow420> dvegag what driver?
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: looking into it.. un momento por favor
<dvegag> snd_atiixp
<dvegag> this one
<ikonia> dvegag: for what hardware ?
<xinuf> hi, did anybody managed to start xv acceleration in radeon 3600 (integrated with 780G chip montherboard) ?
<Ashvala> Hello
<dvegag> ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: hav u tried installing Install libxine-extracodecs ?
<dvegag> that one
<szabiakanich> babolat: nope, haven't tried it
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: from synaptic, use the search function and look for it, then install it..
<szabiakanich> babolat: gonna give it a try though. what i don;t understand though is why it worked yesteday and why it suddenly doesn't work today although i haven't changed anything
<evans> shtewe is in town
<Shadow420> shthap3ns hey are you still there?
<ikonia> dvegag: http://hardware4linux.info/module/ATI_IXP_AC97_controller/
<dvegag> ikonia?
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: maybe u wer playing it with rhythmbox yesterday?
<dvegag> thank you
<evans> does anyone have this problem that ubuntu crashes and it goes straight back to the login window?
<tom____> evans: what are you doing when it does that
<ikonia> evans: is this by any chance when you are viewing flash websites
<szabiakanich> babolat: nope, definitely not, been using amarok for the past 3 days and it worked fine, played mp3 and flac with it
<babolat> what's happening??
<ikonia> babolat: nothing
<tom____> someone has hacked the channel i reckkon
<sw54_> nick change flood attack
<babolat> and who's Yvonne?
<sw54_> these are all zombies
<sw54_> PCs controlle remotely
<babolat> oh my.. they scare me
<tom____> ahhh zombies!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> guys, ignore it pelase.
<ikonia> please
<sw54_> yup
<rasimu> Does any one is having problems connecting to gtalk using pidgen on hardy version?
<Caf-Fiend> is this a ddos like people keep talking about
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: if it's not there, it must've been renamed to libxine1-ffmpeg
<evans> dos attack?
<ikonia> evans: just ignore it please.
<evans> ping of death?
<evans> lol ok
<szabiakanich> babolat: yeah, i couldn't find it, but ffmpeg is there and installed, along with console, dbg, plugins, xinerema
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: right.. have another fix u might want to try..
<magnetron> !anyone | rasimu
<ubottu> rasimu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smee> can someone help me connect to a wireless network?  i managed to get the ndiswrapper installed, but i can't seem to connect to my router.
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: close amarok and delete ~./xine folder
<Shadow420> well I am off to bed later
<dvegag> ikonia i dont really find the link in that website to download ir
<dvegag> it*
<elkbuntu> yay
<gralexey> hello
<BB88> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 8.04. Is there anyway to have my NTFS partition always mount on start up, as I always have to double click it to start it up?
<ikonia> dvegag: no, I appriciate that, but if you follow the links through it shows different versions and how they link to your hardware, make sure you looking for the right one
<ikonia> BB88: sure, stick it in your /etc/fstab file
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: got it yet?
<szabiakanich> babolat: ok i deleted it
<smee> so does anyone know how to get connected to a wireless network that can help me out?
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: now, try again
<BB88> ikonia, I am not sure of the credentials to put in.
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: play the file with Amarok i meant
<szabiakanich> babolat: there's also another issue with amarok. when i click on it to start it, it kinda starts but it doesn't appear
<Bonez> I have a problem with Xchat. I have Hardy installed on two laptops. One of them, the user list shows up on the right hand side, on the other one, it wont show up at all. I can't seem to find any options for it. Anyone care to help?
<ikonia> BB88: ok, thats reasonable. Look at the existing entries to get an idea, remember your driver will either be ntfs or ntfs-3g depending on what options you want, the rest should be default
<dvegag> well it is the right one
<szabiakanich> babolat: but when i look in the system monitor, it's there, sleeping...then i have to kil that process and start amarok again
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: is it on the tray? top right
<ikonia> dvegag: ok, so you just need to search for a download site, I'd assume ati.com is a good starting point
<gralexey> I am using Ubuntu 7.04. I want to compile programm and every time i get "your C compiler can create executables". help please to solve it
<GibbaTheHutt> Bonez sure the window separater isnt just squashed over to the right far side ?
<dvegag> ok im gonna search it
<dvegag> thanks
<sw54_> BB88 add a line like this to your /etc/fstab: /dev/sdb1       /mnt/D          ntfs-3g
<ikonia> gralexey: that could be any type of issue, first thing to check is you have the build-essential package installed
<gralexey> *cant
<BB88> ikonia, something like /dev/sda2/ 	/media/disk	proc defaults 0 0
<sw54_> sdb1 is the NTFS partition
<ikonia> BB88: drop proc
<ikonia> BB88: needs to be ntfs or ntfs-3g
<BonezAU> GibbaTheHutt: Nope, I just checked. From memory - it has never ever shown up since the day I installed it. Would a remove and re-install help perhaps do you think? I just minimized the window so that it was not taking up the whole screen, and I still can't see the channel list.
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: is the file still not playing?
<BB88> ikonia, put that before the 0 0 ?
<szabiakanich> babolat: nope, didn't work, now it says: some media could not be loaded (not playable)
<BonezAU> GibbaTheHutt: I do however, have a button on the left hand side at the bottom that shows the amount of users in the channel. If I click it, it brings up a list of everyone, but it's still not what i'm after
<ikonia> BB88: correct, look at the example sw54_ gave you
<bimboclaudio> ksin.net
<BB88> ikonia, Ok thank you for your help. Just going to try a restart.
<szabiakanich> babolat: and now amarok kinda froze as well, won't do anything
<fbn> hi, how can I disable trackerd?
<fbn> fbn       6428  0.0  0.3  31568 10440 ?        SNl  Apr29   0:00 /usr/bin/trackerd
<fbn> I would like to get rid of it
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: kinda froze? what was the name of the folder u deleted exactly?
<szabiakanich> babolat: .xine
<szabiakanich> babolat: in my home folder
<boum1> um how can i install a scanner, its part of a usb printer. do i have to install or can i just run sane or something ??
<ikonia> bbbikk: do'nt need to restart just do "sudo mount $mount_point" to check it
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: right, now reinstall ffmpeg
<rasimu> Hi, After upgrading to hardy version I can't connect to gtalk or msn using my pidgen messenger , any ideas?
<gralexey> <ikonia> i know build-essential, and before i had ubuntu with X and install build-essential.deb, but now i install Ubuntu command line system only, i dont know how to get build-essential here
<BB88> ikonia, Ok that worked. Do you know of anyway to hide mounted items from the desktop?
<ikonia> gralexey: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: make sure there isn't a .xine folder in your Home before reinstalling
<ikonia> BB88: thats a bit more annoying, you have to edit a gnome setting through Gconf
<BB88> ikonia, If you have the time? :D
<gralexey> <ikonia> i dont have internet on Ubuntu yet, could you please tell me how it do in other way?
<gralexey> :]
<ikonia> BB88: time for what ?
<ikonia> BB88: happy to help, what's up
<fde> BB88: In 'gconf-editor' browse to '/apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visible
<ikonia> gralexey: put the package on a CD and install them from the cd ?
<microwaver> Lo people, ust installed sql 5, php myadmin but when I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin he doesn't find it
<gralexey> <ikonia> mm, went to try...
<BB88> ikonia, Thanks for your help :)
<szabiakanich> babolat: ok, i did thatm reinstalled ffmpeg, but it still won't play :(
<BB88> fde, Thank you very much.
<ikonia> BB88: welcome
<illiterate> I log out and input username  and password ,and the desktop interface doesn't appear,I must reboot(gnome + xfce ),what's the matter,please?
<fde> BB88: There is no menu entry though... to add one, right click on Applications > Edit Menus ... browse to "System Tools" and check "Configuration Editor".
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: can't figure it out.. still looking into it
<fde> BB88: That is, if you'd like a menu entry, of course  :)
<BonezAU> w00t. i fixed my xchat problem. turned out that I still had an old version installed from during hardy beta. now i removed and reinstalled and its fine
<BB88> fde, I just used terminal, but thank you for the tip :)
<ere4si> illiterate: what does appear? a black screen or the cli login?
<microwaver> Lo people, ust installed sql 5, php myadmin but when I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin he doesn't find it
<fde> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<deno> hello guys
<pvandewyngaerde> my e-key is broken
<deno> anyone has an idea about cybercafe timers?
<sj3682> microwaver: you also need webserver. apache2 f.e.
<JDahl> I cant figure out how to use SCIM with pidgin. Has anyone been able to make this work?
<fde> deno: Look into 'pessulus' I believe it can define how long a user can stay logged in for...
<deno> fde sorry
<deno> i dint get you
<xoma> Hi. How can I see list of computers in my network? (something like in Windows "net view")
<fde> deno: apt-cache show pessulus  <-- type that into a terminal... I believe it'll allow you to set timers.
<pvandewyngaerde> xoma:  lanmap
<deno> i meant cybercafe timer
<fde> deno: Yes... me too...
<microwaver> sj3682, got that as well
<knewt> security.ubuntu.com seems to be down. anyone know anything about that?
<knewt> (from an http point of view)
<microwaver> sj3682, it says : Not Found
<microwaver> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<microwaver> Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<fde> deno:  may be of particular usefulness for kiosks (internet cafes, for example)  <-- stated right in the description of it.
<jsn_> hello all
<szabiakanich> babolat: while we are at it, i have another "issue". i have two windows partitions on my machine as well, both ntfs. when i stat up ubuntu they don't get mounted right away, i have to go to places and click on the partition so that it appears on the desktop as well, it's funny though, 'cause i had the beta release of 8.04 and they appeared on the desktop right away there. but with the final release version it won't happen
<deno> fde: okie but it tells me the package is not found
<deno> rather unavailable
<j0be> anyone else experiencing connectivity issues with security.ubuntu.com as well?
<knewt> j0be: i am, see above
<knewt> the box is up and can be pinged, but http access isn't working
<jsn_> can someone point me in the right direction on  installing cisco vpn on herdy?
<j0be> knewt: check, just entering the channel.
<fde> deno: It is in Main, so it should be there... check spelling.
<knewt> j0be: ah, sorry, didn't notice
<sj3682> microwaver: does this work? http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/
<kaza_lite> hi all....anyone here who uses kscope?
<deno> well am doing it from breezy badger
<deno> could be the reason
<microwaver> sj3682, the local loop adress gives the same page
<deno> fde anyone that you have tried and it worked well?
<kaza_lite> how can i instalk kscope on ubuntu?....could not find any direct info from google....
<j0be> knewt: couple of minutes ago I had a connect to :80, but the filestructure was not complete (only the ubuntu dir was there)
<ikonia> kaza_lite: search the repos with your package manager
<fde> deno: you understand Breezy Badger isn't supported, and hasn't been for a while? The first version to have this package was Dapper, which was the first LTS release.
<sj3682> microwaver: might be a more profound net problem, dont know more, sorry
<j0be> kaza_lite: or in the shell apt-cache search <whateverterm>
<fde> deno: I've played with it, but I have no real use for it.
<microwaver> sj3682, how can I reinstall apache?
<kaza_lite> ok
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: u need to edit ur fstab file.. sorry. had to light a smoke.. damn lighter borke :)
<bubblegumtate> Some time ago I set a java CLASSPATH and now I need to change it, I can't find it in /etc/profile or ~/.bashrc, where else would it be?
<fde> microwaver: right click the package in Synaptic and choose "Mark for reinstall"
<j0be> microwaver: uninstall and purge the package and download and reinstall again.
<deno> fde okie
<deno> here is my story
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: still there?
<deno> I made a change over to ubuntu in my cybercafe
<szabiakanich> babolat: yes
<roxahris> If I get KDE4, can I go back to GNOME later?
<fde> deno: Before you tell it, please upgrade to a version of Ubuntu that is supported... your computer is getting no security updates etc
<deno> and i have been unable to get a working timer
<szabiakanich> babolat: edit what? /me ubuntu n00b
<sycho> anyone know how I can burn a video dvd with gnomebaker? or does anyone have another suggestion?
<deno> problem is
<Tux2K8> Is it possible to use putty to connect from XP to ubuntu with SSH and see the linux GUI on XP????
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608348&highlight=mounting+ext3+partitions <-- tell me if this helps you..
<j0be> knewt: check! security.ubunty.com is live again
<deno> my machines are fairly old
<squid> hello,. im on ubuntu dapper server 6.10 and it won let me update!
<szabiakanich> babolat: i have my bro here though who can help out a bit, he knows a bit more about the stuff
<deno> cant support like Dapper or something
<fde> deno: Every supported version of Ubuntu has pessulus... when you install pessulus, you will have the functionality you wish.
<squid> when i click check for updates, it downloads ok, but then when i click install, it hangs..
<JDahl> is it possible to play realplayer files .rmvb with totem?
<fde> deno: If they work on Breezy, they'll work on Dapper... they don't take away functionality in the kernel just because it's old.
<chemist_> hello to anyone
<beak_> hi, I just installed ubuntu 8.04 but am unable to get an image on my third screen, connected to a radeon card - do I need to do the whole xorg.conf dance?
<microwaver> fde, j0be thanks
<bazhang> squid you wish to update 6.06 or 6.10
<sj3682> !software testing, private messages not allowed
<ubottu> sj3682: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chemist_> Does anyone use programming on GTK+ ?
<Ballena> Tux2K8: Tried VNC?
<fde> deno: A modern kernel will run on a 486 with 128 mb RAM easily.
<roxahris> Like, if I install it vis the package manager... does that keep GNOME?
<szabiakanich> babolat: checking
<Tux2K8> ﻿Ballena : no... VNC for SSH?
<elkbuntu> ok, this might hurt a little, small flood to remove some bans.
<bazhang> squid is there a problem with your sources.list perhaps
<squid> bazhang: 6.06 LTS
<chemist_> does anyone use anjuta for programming C++ ?
<Ballena> Tux2K8: you could use SSH to create an encrypted tunnel and use it for VNC
<bazhang> squid you wish to upgrade version or simply software within dapper
<xoma> Can i use Rhythmbox to play .ape (with or without .cue-list) files?
<deno> okie sounds encouraging
<squid> bazhang: update software packages
<sj3682> chemist_: we are mostly "users" only
<chemist_> ok
<chemist_> Simply i cannot set it correctly
<gralexey> Anybody know how to fix it: i try to install glib, it requires gettext, i install it. and i again do ./configure glib, and i again getting "You must have gettext support in your C library, or use the GNU gettext library..."
<bazhang> squid: could you please pastebin your sources.list
<fde> deno: Dapper is supported for 1 more year... and should be fine on that hardware.
<deno> okie
<knewt> j0be: hmm, seems to be coming and going. i got an http connection for a moment there, but not any more
<deno> in other words if i get you right is that
<sw54_> Is there an RDP (Microsoft Terminal Services) server program for Ubuntu? I only know of the client app, resktop
<Ballena> Is it woth upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Ballena> worth*
<sw54_> rdesktop*
<deno> i can get a cyber cafe software if i say upgrade to dappper
<deno> right?
<babolat> Ballena: DEFINITELY
<szabiakanich> babolat: brb need to restart it, or so the instructions told me
<fde> Ballena: if you ask such questions, the answer is certainly yes... 8.04 is an LTS release, which means you won't have to again for 3 years  :)
<j0be> knewt: check, indeed they are working hard. Maybe wait for 30 mins to do serious stuff. I was about to go from 6.04 LTS to 8.10 LTS on many of my boxes.
<Ballena> babolat: ok. Just because it's a LTS?
<bazhang> Ballena: depends how happy you are with gutsy; may want to wait a bit if you have laptop wireless
<Ballena> ok
<j0be> knewt: coffee for now then :)
<gralexey> ?
<someone> hi, has anyone seen this before and know what i need todo? when trying to sudo modprobe aes i get this error: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device
<fde> deno: yes... upgrade to Dapper, which is an LTS, so is fully supported and is still getting security updates... and install and learn about Pessulus and you should get the functionality you require.
<Ballena> as I have understood it 8.04 does not add many new features, just makeing the system more stable.
<babolat> Ballena: because --> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Hardy_Heron_Features --> and many more :)
<fde> deno: Although keep in mind, Dapper had an old version of pessulus... currently they're at 2.3 and it was 0.9 back then.
<someone> hardy heron here
<squid> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m2df09945
<bazhang> Ballena: well it does add a lot; the plain english version is at www.fsckin.com
<bazhang> squid looking now thanks
<gralexey> <ikonia> and you know how to fix it: i try to install glib, it requires gettext, i install it. and i again do ./configure glib, and i again getting "You must have gettext support in your C library, or use the GNU gettext library..."
<Ballena> bazhang: ok
<deno> okie
<freetown> anybody running Hardy Heron and using a adsl/pppoe connection?
<babolat> Ballena: and that is something to be thankful for.. but there *are* many more features u know
<knewt> anyone official be able to report on exactly what's going on with security.ubuntu.com ?
<deno> fde seems you have been in and around ubuntu for quite some time now
<babolat> knewt: why, what gives?
<fde> deno: yup... and Debian before it.
<bazhang> squid all looks in order there--could you sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal and pastebin the errors you get if any
<deno> sounds great
<knewt> babolat: it's not working. pings, but doesn't respond on port 80. or responds for a moment, and then is gone again
<bazhang> knewt: is it slow? timing out--please specify
<Ballena> There is something else I have been wondering for a long time now: Is it possible to merge 1 hdd with a partition from another and mount the newly merged partition as /home?
<freetown> can anybody point me to documentation of setting up networking with ubuntu?
<babolat> knewt: bazhang: just won't load.. i'm pinging
<beak_> hm
<bazhang> Ballena: on an existing install or for an impending install
<beak_> I just found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<deno> so fde sorry to sound bothersome
<Nemeczek> ech i dalej to samo :(
<Ballena> bazhang:  not for an existing
<fde> deno: Been a Linux user (mostly Debian or Debian based - which are essential the same once you look past the frills) for almost 8 years now.
<beak_> if I really still need to spend hours modding xorg.conf to get three screens working I'll just remove ubuntu and wait 6 more months
<deno> i hope you find it in your accomodation to stand my naggy questions
<Anton__> weee
<deno> okie
<bazhang> babolat: have you tried another mirror to test
<someone> hi, has anyone seen this before and know what i need todo? when trying to sudo modprobe aes i get this error: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device ?
<fde> deno: I'm here because I enjoy passing on my knowledge... you're here because you lack a piece of knowledge, works out well together  :)
<bazhang> Ballena: sure that can be done
<deno> if i may ask,is pessulus a platform like Wine
<deno> or a package collection?
<fde> deno: No, it is a single application that allows you to lock down Gnome.
<deno> lock down????
<alastor666> bonjour à tous ;)
<bazhang> !fr | alastor666
<ubottu> alastor666: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<babolat> bazhang: i tried to ping security.ubuntu.com and it seemed allright. but it won't load on my browser
<squid> bazhang: sudo apt-get update returned ok
<fde> deno: yes... you'll be able to only allow certain functionality to the logged in user, and also choose how long a user can be logged in for etc...
<bazhang> babolat: you cant browse that
<freetown> can anybody point me to documentation on setting up pppoe with hardy heron?
<babolat> bazhang: oh.. stupid me :)
<deno> but now assuming
<squid_> bazhang: sudo apt-get upgrade is very slow :-/
<jtravnick> babolat, it will also time out when trying to run update manager
<bazhang> babolat: why do you want to browse that? packages.ubuntu.com may be what you are looking for
<deno> you walked into a cyber cafe
<babolat> freetown: System > Help and Support
<bazhang> squid well that is not surprising given the popularity of ubuntu
<deno> will i need to log you in and out each time you visit
<fde> deno: Please keep things to one line, it is rather slow right now, but it would still make it easier to follow you... it would be appreciated  :)
<freetown> babolat, er...i installed it for a friend and the computer is not with me
<freetown> i will have to walk her over the phone
<freetown> running commandline
<deno> ok
<babolat> freetown: $ sudo pppoeconf
<squid_> bazhang: never seen upgrade so slow before though
<freetown> babolat, thanks, i will try that
<fde> deno: yes, when it locks them out, you'll need (someone) to allow access to the machine again.
<bazhang> squid aye that happens here on occasion as well-->it should pick up though
<deno> will that be done remotely or on the client machine?
<knewt> squid_: security.ubuntu.com isn't working properly. if your upgrade is trying to talk to it, that'll be causing problems
<freetown> babolat, ppp0 is set in interfaces but it just won't start up. it complains about missing ppp device
<freetown> babolat, but reports rp-pppoe.so being loaded.
<fde> deno: Client machine as far as I know, unfortunately...
<freetown> babolat, any idea what that is all about?
<squid_> knewt: how do i know if i'm trying too talk to security.ubuntu.com?
<babolat> freetown: u sure that modem and everything else is *physically* set up right?
<squid_> knewt: right now it says 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<freetown> babolat, that box WAS connected yesterday after a stroke of luck i guess
<deno> ok.Sounds like manual timing.In the usual windows timers clients are remotely controlled by the server machine
<freetown> babolat, so yeah, physically speaking it is okay
<knewt> squid_: same machine
<fde> deno: also, you can type fd[tab] then start typing so I can follow even easier what you say... right now I have to look for you... whereas your name turns up red probably when I say something to you.
<babolat> freetown: is it behind a router?
<freetown> babolat, no. why bother with pppoe when you are behind a router.
<fde> deno: No, it would not be manual... it would just require interaction to log back in...
<squid_> knewt: oh so archive points to the same as security?
<dubby> wo
<arvind_khadri> while installing the upgrades of hardy from gutsy is internet necessary
<freetown> arvind_khadri, was that addressed to me?
<knewt> bazhang: the reason squid_'s upgrade is going so slow, is that 91.189.88.37 (security.ubuntu.com, and also one of the ip's of archive.) is not working properly
<arvind_khadri> i mean after fetching all the packages
<arvind_khadri> freetown, nope
<freetown> arvind_khadri, k
<babolat> freetown: what do you get with plog?
<knewt> squid_: archive points to two ip addresses. unfortunately, your dns has picked the one that is having problems
<knewt> security only points to 1 ip address, on the other hand :/
<freetown> babolat, plog? what is that? i am new from centos/rhel land
<titon_> ln -sf that just creates a link right or does it copy the files to
<babolat> freetown: in a terminal, type in "plog" and enter
<squid_> knewt: apparenty not just 91.189.88.31 but also 91.189.88.37 seems to time out.
<freetown> babolat, i am not with my friend...i'd have to call her...
<arvind_khadri> titon_, symbolic links
<knewt> squid_: ouch. have to admit didn't test that one
<knewt> squid_: wait, the other way around, right?
<freetown> babolat, is plog that php logging thing?
<knewt> .37 is the "known" bad one
<titon_> thats what i thought thanks so if i delete the symbolic link does that delete the original to?
<squid_> knewt: i didn't test any of them by hand it just says so in my terminal
<egoleo> hello
<egoleo> how do i install chinese keyboard on my hardy
<babolat> freetown: can't get the error you're describing.. try to pastebin your plog results when u can..
<arvind_khadri> titon_, no it doesnt but first remove the link and then delete
<titon_> thx
<egoleo> i want to be able to type chinese
<egoleo> how do i do that plse
<babolat> freetown: php logging? dunno :)
<freetown> babolat, plog.sf.net
<wizz1> i installed nvidia-glx-new,i got lots of resolutions and etc,everything works except refresh rates,i can only set it to 50hz max
<freetown> babolat, i guess that is not it
<freetown> babolat, so...i just ask her to run plog in the terminal?
<squid_> knewt bazhang now it seems to have picked one that doesnt time out (although it says nothing about the IP address of the onne that didn't fail)
<freetown> babolat, any info on what i should be looking for?
<roxahris> How do I add extra keyboards?
<RandomCake> Hi, I just tried installing Ubuntu 8.04 alongside Windows XP SP2, everything seemed to go great, but then when it reached the end and said it needed t restart the screen went black and there was a thin line of crazy colours down the left hand side, after waiting about 10 minutes for it to do something I hard restarted it and now the system just boots to XP like Ubuntu wasn't installed, what...
<RandomCake> ...on earth happened and how do sort it?
<babolat> freetown: yep. then pastebin the results of it
<roxahris> I want to be able to type in diffrent languages.
<fde> egoleo: System > Preferences > SCIM Input Method System is for exactly the reason you are looking for  :)
<babolat> !pastebin | freetown
<ubottu> freetown: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Cointoss> can i NAT from a private network into another and back, like lets say 10.10.10.0/8 to 192.168.10.0/24?
<freetown> babolat, hard to do that if 1) she cannot connect to the Internet and 2) I am calling over the phone
<squid_> knewt: why does it wait for a friggin minute or two before understanding "this host is down, lets try another" ??
<egoleo> fde i have seen that. plse what next
<deno> fde am very very new to IRC so you would excuse my naiveness
<fde> egoleo: There is also System > Preferences > Language Support so your apps are all in Chinese too  :)
<deno> You there?
<babolat> freetown: then ask her what prominent things she sees.. errors
<fde> deno: I'm sorry if I'm coming across angrily or anything, I'm simply trying to inform you to correct such nativities :)
<fde> naiveties too
<deno> fde can we have a direct chat please
<freetown> babolat, i already told you. no ppp device is reported after which /etc/init.d/networking reports rp-ppoe.so being loaded
<fde> deno: no, but you can /msg me if you'd like  :)
<beak_> is there any kind of xorg autoconfiguration in ubuntu hardy?
<squid_> knewt: maybe that's a question for the ubuntu developers channel
<deno> ok
<freetown> babolat, which leaves in duh land. is there a adsl-start command on ubuntu?
<yassine> hi everyone
<arvind_khadri> yassine, hi
<deno> do you mind having a look at www.dijitanix.com
<fde> deno: Simply type '/msg fde first message here' to initiate :)
<yassine> is there a way to have a differnt wallpaper for each workspace ?
<babolat> freetown: there is "sudo pon dsl-provider"
<FilledVoid> The DVD that ones installs ubuntu from is always added as a software source by default correct?
<babolat> freetown: turning it off would be "sudo poff dsl-provider"
<freetown> babolat, that will pop up a gui where she will enter what not and the click connect?
<freetown> babolat, OH. okay
<arvind_khadri> FilledVoid, yeah
<FilledVoid> arvind_khadri: thanks
<babolat> freetown: i don't get any GUI when i try it on my machine
<khamael> can I run firefox 2 in hardy? ff 3 crashes every second flash page I visit
<gemidjy> what is the dev. package of ffmpeg? no ffmpeg-dev, no libffmpeg-dev could find
<fde> deno: I can't support that, however you're more than welcome to use it... they appear to directly support Ubuntu...
<szabiakanich> babolat, you stikk around?
<gemidjy> khamael: install firefox-2
<khamael> ok
<freetown> babolat, yes, i understand. i will try that with her. thanx.
<szabiakanich> still*
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: just a bit longer
<gemidjy> khamael: but remove firefox-3.0
<babolat> freetown: np..
<Cointoss> ﻿can i NAT from a private network into another and back, like lets say from 10.10.10.0/8 to 192.168.10.0/24 and vice versa or is that as "private" implies not possible?
<sw54_> Is there an RDP (Microsoft Terminal Services) server program for Ubuntu? I only know of the client app, Rdesktop
<fde> deno: My apologies, but I've never used it, so I'd be useless anyway.
<gemidjy> what is the dev. package of ffmpeg? no ffmpeg-dev, no libffmpeg-dev could find
<IvdSangen> Hi, a friend of mine has an Intel Pro Wireless 3495 ABG, he says it does not work by default. Now, there is a driver from Intel called iwlwifi, but it's not a newbie-proof installation. Is there a simple Ubuntu-way of installing it? (I do not run Ubuntu myself)
<szabiakanich> babolat: that link you gave me worked. everything cool now!!! AND amarok is working again as well, might have been because of the paritions, because the music i was trying to play was on a windows parition and maybe it couldn't mount those properly, i don't know, what's important is that it works :) thanks A LOT for you help/time :)
<POVaddct> sw54_: afaik, no. you'd rather use vnc or nx for remote desktop.
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: np
<sw54_> thx POVaddct
<bazhang> squid_: okay good news :)
<simo> il ya de francais ici
<simo> °°
<simo> ??
<babolat> !fr | simo
<ubottu> simo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<szabiakanich> babolat: one other thing hehe, where can i  set the scroll speed of my mouse?! didn't find that setting anywhere
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: didn't get it in System > Preferences > Mouse ?
<szabiakanich> babolat: nope, no setting for the scroll whell unfortunately :(
<lesshaste> the pageup key doesn't work properly in firefox with compiz.. does anyone else see this?
<tackdriver> Can anyone give me any ideas how to get java/java applets working within hardy. I have tried FF3, gone back to FF2, used sun-java, tried iced tea, and even tried the java manual install.. No java applets will load for me
<tackdriver> I just don't get it
<smmagic> Which package do I install for flash?
<smmagic> Swfdec player? or Adobe flash player
<tackdriver> flashplugin-nonfree
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: is it a microsoft mouse?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there
<bazhang> smmagic: for youtube the adobe
<smmagic> oaky thanks.
<szabiakanich> babolat: it's a razert pro click 1.6
<szabiakanich> razer
<tackdriver> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<simmerz> I'm using hardy heron, and my mouse and keyboard seem to have started freezing for short periods today. been fine for the last week and not changed any settings at all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I want hardy on my old laptop and I have feisty there. I have a usb pen and no cd, the usb pen is a bootable hardy live, however the pc does not boot from usb. I have wubi but don't have windows. Is there a procedure that will make me install hardy from feisty - I don't care upgrading, I just want to erase everything.
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: that's the first i heard of a mouse problem like that.. though i found this --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<bazhang> Le-Chuck_ITA: feisty to gutsy to hardy then
<paulcross> The browsing speed will drop down significantly,after the flash plugin installed.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: I saw this on older machines but I don't know why
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: maybe trackerd
<Le-Chuck_ITA> try to disable that
<whileimhere> Hi. I am having issues with Synaptic updating its repos. I have an internet connection that works great and everything. I click on the "reload" button and it just sits there. Are the old repos for 7.10 already down?
<tackdriver> Le-Chuck_ITA, did you try enable bios to boot from usb?
<RandomCake> Hi, I just tried installing Ubuntu 8.04 alongside Windows XP SP2, everything seemed to go great, but then when it reached the end and said it needed t restart the screen went black and there was a thin line of crazy colours down the left hand side, after waiting about 10 minutes for it to do something I hard restarted it and now the system just boots to XP like Ubuntu wasn't installed, what...
<RandomCake> ...on earth happened and how do sort it?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> tackdriver: of course, there's no option for that
<pajamian> Le-Chuck_ITA: can your laptop boot to anything other than the HDD?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes it can
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cdrom
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and network
<pajamian> Le-Chuck_ITA: then I would recommend burning a CD and installing from that.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pajamian: I would recommend that too :)
<deno> i give up as this was my only kernel of hope for help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> problem is I can't bear having all the data and not being able to install on linux
<paulcross> whileimhere,  maybe the server you connected is down. It happens.
<bazhang> whileimhere: how about trying from the terminal to see the errors
<DJones> !install | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubottu> Le-Chuck_ITA: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Le-Chuck_ITA> while I could install on windows using wubi
<whileimhere> I will try that now.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks DJones and ubottu :)
<simmerz> Le-Chuck_ITA: ok. I've killed trackerd and I'll see if that sorts it
<deno> Anybody else has an idea about Linux Cybercafe timers?????
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: the other usual suspect is of course compiz
<simmerz> I'm running compiz too. I'll do it in a controlled way and only bin one at a time
<simmerz> it did appear to happen even when i disabled compiz earlier though
<pajamian> Le-Chuck_ITA: well, there is probably some way to get grub to kick over to the flash drive and install from an image on there, but to be honest, I don't think it's worth all the hassle when you can just burn a CD and do it.
<whileimhere> What I get in the CLI is this: sudrichard@richard-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<whileimhere> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)]
<paulcross> Is there anybody knows something about the "black windows" problem?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pajamian: ubotu had the answer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<IntangibleLiquid> why is it that my battery is at 97% and it says there are only 1h and 25minutes left?
<pajamian> Le-Chuck_ITA: cool
<simmerz> Le-Chuck_ITA: annoying - C2D laptop with a decent ati gfx card, which is where the problem probably lies. and until the radeon driver supports 3d properly on r500 devices, I can't really use it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pajamian:  in fact I can use the same method that I used to make the usb pen bootable
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: I saw that on older ati cards
<Ergo^> hello
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so it's likely the cuplrit
<pajamian> IntangibleLiquid: most laptop batteries don't have more than two hours in them on a full charge, depending on what you are using you could easily only get 1 1/2 hours from it.
<Ergo^> im having a strange problem with brasero
<Ergo^> it doesnt want to record dual layer dvd=s
<Ergo^> it says 'cant write media with current set of plugins"
<simmerz> Le-Chuck_ITA: mobility x1600. not exactly old. and 256MB dedicated memory
<IntangibleLiquid> pajamian: I only ask this because in Windows it often says even 3h and this is quite a new laptop. I don't mean to compare but this is just weird
<simmerz> fglrx could be the issue though
<pajamian> IntangibleLiquid: how much time do you *actually* get from windows vs Linux, though?
<whileimhere> It appears that whatever default "Main" servers there are in 7.10 they must be down and out.
<IntangibleLiquid> pajamian: in Windows its around 2h30. This is my first test in Windows. Perhaps I should leave the computer running for a while and see what happens.
<IntangibleLiquid> pajamian: another weird thing is the less percentage it gets the more time there is. Now it stays at 2 hours. Any idea?
<pajamian> IntangibleLiquid: yep, also I don't know the specifics of what you can do in ubuntu to save battery life, but there are probably a few things.
<pajamian> IntangibleLiquid: sorry, no.
<novato_br> !reinstall grub
<ubottu> Factoid reinstall grub not found
<novato_br> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IntangibleLiquid> !battery
<ubottu> Factoid battery not found
<babolat> hello world
<BonezAU> 0mgz
<BonezAU> hai all
<IntangibleLiquid> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<roxahris> Help! The package manager keeps ctrashing!
<roxahris> Crashing.
<roxahris> It's not doing anything...
<paulcross> IntangibleLiquid,  another possiblity is the ubuntu do consume more power than windows.
<bazhang> roxahris: try updating/upgrading from the terminal and pastebin the errors please (first close synaptic or add/remove though)
<jtravnick> roxahris, are you talking about synaptic or the update manager?
<babolat> ﻿roxahris: have u changed a theme?
<whileimhere> roxahris I have been saying that! :)
<BonezAU> hi bazhang where abouts are you from? just curious.. spoke to you same time last night
<whileimhere> I have been trying for a hour.
<visik7> anyone how to trick envy to build nvidia beta drivers ?
<IntangibleLiquid> paulcross: I think so. Compiz Fusion is on. But I'm just curious because Ubuntu uses much less resources than Windows.
<ubutom> I downloaded Nexuiz and play the i686 glx version of it. so, how can i avoid that ubuntu turns down gamma a few minutes in the game? I think its a screensaver/powermanagement issue
<simmerz> Le-Chuck_ITA: it appears not to be compiz, OR trackerd. both disabled and it's still happening
<justnuts> i get "zope 2.10 no instance found" when i try to init zope under hardy ..any clue?
<paulcross> IndyGunFreak,  maybe less than vista, but I dont think its less than xp.
<simmerz> and top isn't helping me much
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: I have no more ideas :(
<IndyGunFreak> paulcross: huh?..
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: it may still be the video driver
<paulcross> IntangibleLiquid, maybe less than vista, but I dont think its less than xp.
<whileimhere> roxahris: So you cant get repo updates either?
<simmerz> hmm: lots of these lines in my /var/log/messages: May  1 12:39:56 persephone kernel: [ 2758.333889] Registered led device: iwl-phy0:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> simmerz: I don't know if it's still possible to use vesa instead of ati driver
<paulcross> IndyGunFreak, sorry . typing mistake.
<IndyGunFreak> it happens.
<IntangibleLiquid> paulcross: ok. I'm running on battery so I'm counting the hours
<simmerz> Le-Chuck_ITA: I can use radeon now
<szabiakanich> babolat: i got it to work in firefox, by adjusting the mousewheel,withnokey entry in the config
<roxahris> Oh crap!
<roxahris> Oh no!'
<roxahris> I'll be back!
<szabiakanich> babolat: that should do for the moment.
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: are there other programs that misbehave when using that mouse button?
<szabiakanich> babolat: it's not the button, it's the scroll wheel, the speed of it, how many lines it scrolls at a time
<paulcross> szabiakanich,  I think ubuntu just dont support wheel adjust. You cant find it in the control center either.
<simmerz> hmm, also, wireless doesn't work on my laptop since installing hardy. I get a setkeycodes error when I try and turn the kill switch off
<szabiakanich> paulcross: yes, that was my problem, but given that the most i scroll is in firefox, and i managed to change the scroll speed there, it's all good i guess
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: yep.. was referring to that. i'm not sure if it should be called a wheel. hehe..  anyways, congrats on making it work
<paulcross> szabiakanich,  I think the system just dont have the API to do that.
<szabiakanich> babolat: yeah :) thanks. ubuntu is lots of fun and there IS stuff that you have to tweak, but I'm willing to learn :D:)
<Koheleth> how do I access the .mozilla folders etc in my home directory?
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: all part of the process. doesnt make Ubuntu any less gorgeous though :)
<xxxxxxx> I'm new to linux how do I get my sound driver installed. I used the minimal install lspci says Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<szabiakanich> paulcross: yeah. though i'm surprised that such a feature/setting doesn't exist. i mean that's pretty basic imo
<ubutom> Koheleth, you type cd .mozilla in your home directory
<Koheleth> thanks, how can I see what else is there and whats that area called
<whileimhere> welcome back roxahris.
<ubutom> Koheleth,  alternatively you can enable the view hidden folders button in nautilus
<smmagic> Feels good to be back on ubuntu :D
<Koheleth> I see
<whileimhere> roxahris have you gotten the repos to update?
<Koheleth> thanks
<paulcross> szabiakanich, A lot of basic things ubuntu  doesnt support. Such as point to read.
<Koheleth> that ff 3.05 is a pain to get rid of
<roxahris> Update manager kept crashing.
<babolat> roxahris: have u pasted ur terminal runtime yet?
<paulcross> szabiakanich, My solution for firefox is using mouse gesture instead .
<roxahris> hold on
<smmagic> Does anyone know if the CANON MP series works with CUPS?
<ubutom> smmagic, dunno, i switched to hp due to the lack of a proper driver for my pixma ip4000
<babolat> !anyone | smmagic
<ubottu> smmagic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smmagic> nevermind, ubuntu just added it O_O
<Koheleth> ubutom, thanks that opening up hidden files was what I was after
<xxxxxxx> I'm new to linux how do I get my sound driver installed. I used the minimal install lspci says Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<szabiakanich> paulcross: point to read? what's that/
<bazhang> roxahris: did you try from the terminal and pastebin the errors?
<smmagic> Wow, thats kinda fancy
<ubutom> Koheleth, happy to be helpful
<smmagic> I turn it on
<smmagic> It adds it and asks me to search for a driver
<roxahris> wait
<roxahris> it's updating now
<roxahris> as in I did it once I joined and saw the logs
<smmagic> ah, thats very verynice
<Koheleth> I got rid of ff 3.05 and installed ff 2.+ but I get a installation error everytime I try to install a extension
<paulcross> szabiakanich, A basic feature of some dictionary software. You point the mouse to a word then it automatically pop up the translation and read it out.
<szabiakanich> paulcross: i see yeah
<roxahris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9172/
<dubby> eeeyeppp fail
<whileimhere> Well my synaptic update just kicked in at 16kbs
<bebe> can anyone help me pls
<bebe> ?
<roxahris> as to why it's downloading from canada
<roxahris> lol synaptic
<Cointoss> is network address translation comparable to routing?
<Pici> roxahris: Its just an ubuntu mirror. Is that really an issue?
<dubby> because you have it set in the repositories to use an mirror
<roxahris> No... it goes fast.
<Pici> bebe: You need to ask a question first
<roxahris> Anyway... Package Manager is crashing...
<bebe> were can i find driver for Sapphire X1650 512MB, AGP 8x  for Ubuntu 8.04 please
<microwaver> I reinstalled Phpmyadmin, and still can't get to it by http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<babolat> roxaharis: it's set that way probably because it's the best place to get the packages.. btw, i don't see anything there that should cause the manager to crash..
<cgentry72> is there a way to backup just whatever is used to boot (probably not to clear)  I
<roxahris> Okay, let me try installing something
<bazhang> bebe have you checked in hardware drivers for that card
<pen> how to assign mosue button to execute certain command?
<babolat> ﻿roxahris: have u installed any themes lately? coz they've been known to cause it
<jtravnick> roxahris, try the update manager again mine is now working
<roxahris> Oh. Yes.
<armada> whenever I use Network Tools to ping a domain name it crashes
<Cointoss> bebe sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-ati
<babolat> ﻿roxahris: yes what? :)
<roxahris> But it was working fine AFTER I installed the theme, which was yesterday.
<beak_> ok, I ran out of patience with the xorg.conf dance and purged ubuntu. thanks for your time
<roxahris> It's working!
<microwaver> anyone got expierence on running Phpmyadmin locally?
<Cointoss> bebe: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<szabiakanich> babolat: thanks again for your help :) i'm off exploring some more stuff and running into some more problems :D
<armada> beak_, what's wrong?
<szabiakanich> paulcross: thanks to you too :)
<bebe> yes i have at restricted driver , but if i set active everithink looks ok until i restart pc and the screen stay black..
<Petengy> hi to all
<babolat> roxahris: check this --> might help
<babolat> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=9533
<slipttees> hey, have similar wubi for Mac ?
<armada> whenever I use Network Tools to ping a domain name it crashes
<babolat> : no problem.. enjoy, and dont hesitate to ask
<pen> how to assign mosue button to execute certain command?
<babolat> ﻿szabiakanich: no problem.. enjoy, and dont hesitate to ask
<Petengy> someone knows why setting properly impa protocol in evolutoion (gmail) I'm not able to "download" (read) my e-mails?
<cgentry72> is there a way to backup just whatever is used to boot (probably not to clear)  I
<babolat> ﻿Petengy: have u tried to set the server as imap.domain.com:#### where ### is port number ?
<armada> Petengy: Why do you need IMPA? If you're the only one downloading the mails you should use POP3
<slipttees> hey, have a similar wubi install for Mac ?
<smmagic> Does it seem ubuntu has come a long way in this release?
<Paddy_EIRE> slipttees: that's actually a good question...
<bazhang> slipttees: its called macports--> best to ask in ##apple
<babolat> armada: IMAP is sometimes better, as it tells your Webmail if it's been read through ur client or not
<jtravnick> no seems to me it step backwards
<bebe>  yes i have at restricted driver , but if i set active everithink looks ok until i restart pc and the screen stay black..
<slipttees> bazhang: huh ?
<Cointoss> bebe: do you have a black screen right now?
<RBRIDDICK> hi! i c a lot of PPPoE PADI packets in tcpdump and no PADO... then suddenly there is a big swell of PADO packets... i have no such problem with the 2.6.23.1-42.fc8 kernel... but with the 2.6.24...fc8 kernel... is the 24 kernel evil?
<Petengy> babolat, I doesn't know  where to set port number
<bazhang> slipttees: no ubuntu on mac like wubi--there is macports though--> ask about it in ##apple thanks
<Cointoss> bebe: in other words what did you do to seen again?
<Paddy_EIRE> slipttees: seems that if you wanna retain bootcamp go for a fresh install of ubuntu... are you using intel?
<bebe> no, after i set active driver ati from restricted drivers, and i give restart, until that waiting bar with ubuntu i have black screen,,,and
<Pici> RBRIDDICK: Fc8?
<Petengy> armada, I need to download my emails from different places
<slipttees> yeah, new mac intel
<babolat> Patengy: what are u using as email client?
<Pici> RBRIDDICK: Are you running Fedora? #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support
<bebe> to see again i just make a fresh install of ubuntu
<Lava> hi, is there a way to see those small movies? can't seem to play them. am I missing a plugin or so?
<RBRIDDICK> yeah... and now ubuntu 8.04 also... *sob* that is so mean...
<Cointoss> bebe: are you currently on the machine that you are talking about?
<Lava> in firefox i mean
<bebe> yes
<microwaver> looking for help for phpmyadmin / apache / webmin
<Cointoss> bebe fresh install??
<babolat> Patengy: Are you using Thunderbird, Evolution, Etc?
<Jon__> anyone have any idea on when a fix for nautilus is coming for 8.04?
<Petengy> babolat, ok ok I understand now i have to set imap domain and :993
<Petengy> I try
<RBRIDDICK> Pici, it happens in both: ubuntu and fc..
<bazhang> Jon__: what is the issue you are having?
<babolat> Petengy: does it work?
<bebe> yes i install again ubuntu but i don't set active driver couse i afraid to make again
<Paddy_EIRE> RBRIDDICK: hardly... go to a fedora channel or ##linux or use google or the fedora forums
<Cointoss> bebe: i understand
<Malin> My global keyboard shortcuts stopped working for my music player (mpd+Sonata) after upgrading to Hardy. It works in other applications. Can anyone help?
<RBRIDDICK> ok - bye...
<slipttees> ok ok...sorry for question!
<Paddy_EIRE> RBRIDDICK: boot ubuntu then get back here.. otherwise helping is kinda pointless
<Petengy> babolat, I use gmail
<IntangibleLiquid> can anyone provide me with a comparison of APMD and Powersaved? What is better?
<Cointoss> bebe: first of all do the following command befoer you activate the driver: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<scardinal> is there really no builtin ntpd in ubuntu ?
<babolat> Petengy: that's the mail service.. i meant what *software* you're using.. so we know where to put the port number
<Jon__> quite a few things are messed up for me also since HH malin, vmware no longer runs up, cant get to any samba shares, not remembering evolution exchange password...etc etc
<Cointoss> bebe: with that command you make a backup of your graphics-server's configuration
<roxahris> :o?
<RBRIDDICK> Paddy_EIRE, and then i contact u by telefono?
<RBRIDDICK> bye
<Petengy> babolat, one moment :)
<RandomCake> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu, but it's not booting, how can I work out what's up? :S
<Jon__> I think most problems are related to nautilus
<Lava> looking for help on how to play youtube-type of vids that are embedded in firefox
<Cointoss> bebe: you can copy the backup back if installation fails so you don't need to install ubuntu again
<Jon__> lava, you need the flash player plugin
<Malin> i managed to solve most of my problems after upgrading to HH, but this is a hard one
<Petengy> babolat, sorry I use evolution
<bazhang> Lava: you need to install flashplugin-nonfree
<LadyNikon> can anyone show me how to fix my restricted drivers?  I can't get my nvidia driver to load.
<Cointoss> bebe: still there?
<bebe> it's say the xorg-driver-fglrx is on the last new version
<carddstroker> how do I re-start the X server?
<bebe> it's ok?
<babolat> Petengy: b4 anything else, let's make sure.. have u enabled Forwarding and POP/IMAP in the Gmail settings panel?
<sinsin> strg+alt+backspace
<LadyNikon> it just says nvidia "status not in use"
<Jon__> anyone know anything about upcoming patch for nautilus?
<Lava> Jon__ & bazhang, thanks how do i do that?
<Dagaka> how do I install Java?
<Cointoss> bebe: that is good that means you ahve all that you need
<carddstroker> Looks like others are having NVIDIA issues too.
<Petengy> babolat, yes
<LadyNikon> Dagaka: goto synaptic manager .. search for it.. then install it
<basvg> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart <== restart the X-server iirc
<Malin> carddstroker, ctrl+shift+backspace
<Cointoss> bebe: are you familiar with basic shell commands like changing directory and copying files?
<carddstroker> Malin, ty.
<Petengy> babolat, but I0ll check again
<smmagic> Hi, everytime I try to install nvidia-glx-legacy the download times out, is it me or the server?
<Jon__> lava: in console 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' if I remember correctly
<bazhang> Jon__: are you referring to a particular bug on launchpad? if so could you provide a link?
<bebe> no :(
<LadyNikon> carddstroker: this has happened since the lastest 7.10 update. Is this sthe same as the others?
<slipttees> Mubi (Mac Ubuntu Installer)
<slipttees> :D
<babolat> Petengy: ok.. then tell me when u're sure :)
<Cointoss> !commands | bebe
<ubottu> bebe: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LadyNikon> konsole >.<
<Trace> Hello everyone
<bebe> ok...
<LadyNikon> heya Trace
<Trace> I seem to have a major problem
<cobalto> hellp
<cobalto> hello
<Petengy> babolat, ok :)
<Trace> erm... when I log into my ubuntu
<Trace> it's like
<Trace> blank
<LadyNikon> Trace: please use complete sentences..
<bazhang> !enter | Trace
<ubottu> Trace: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<babolat> Petengy: so IMAP access is enabled?
<ikt> disable compiz?
<Jon__> bazhang, the problems I have currently are related to nautilus, i need to acess windows shares over samba, just wondering if anyone has any ideas on when a patch will be released?
<Trace> only my mouse pointer... and nothing else
<Cointoss> bebe:  if your startup fails you can switch to a console with <ctrl>+<alt>+F1...F6
<LadyNikon> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lyzium> !raise
<LadyNikon> !restriced drivers
<ubottu> Factoid raise not found
<ubottu> LadyNikon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cobalto> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bazhang> Jon__: absent a bug link not sure what you are referring to
 * LadyNikon blinks
<carddstroker> LadyNikon, I may have a different problem, I have only installed 8.04, running intigrated NVIDIA, can only get 800x600 resolution.
<babolat> Petengy: if so, do this. in Evolution, press Ctrl + Shift + S to bring up the Preferences dialog
<LadyNikon> carddstroker: ah
<LadyNikon> !restricteddrivers
<ubottu> LadyNikon: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LadyNikon> bleh
<Trace> so If I'm wondering if there's a way I could reformat me hardisk, and get a fresh install
<bazhang> LadyNikon: should be binarydrivers
<Fritzel> if anyone is suffering from the flash 2 second bug, I have a suggestion for you, disabling ESD and setting all default devices to ALSA has fixed the problem for me
<LadyNikon> oh well i guess i will have to work on this when i get home
<Cointoss> bebe: this is getting complicated are you willing to wirk on it?
<Cointoss> bebe: work
<carddstroker> Malin, ctrl-shft-backspace from the terminal window or anywhere in the desktop?
<LadyNikon> bazhang: unless something changed.. it used to be that the nvidia drivers were restricted
<Paddy_EIRE> Trace: would you like to erase/reformat your entire hdd
<Petengy> babolat, gmail is properly setted
<babolat> Petengy: still there?
<LadyNikon> i gotta get to work i guess i will deal with this later
<LadyNikon> thanks anyways
<Petengy> babolat, I0m in preference dialog now
<bebe> it's ok so ...i must activate the restricted driver or just give a restart
<babolat> Petengy: ok.. Get to the Evolutioni Preferences and Edit the Gmail account
<Jon__> not sure how to get that bazhang, sorry?  when browsing in network, I can see the windows network and machines on the network, but none of the shares
<cobalto> sorry, but in ubuntu 8.04 java web start not found, what's the problem?
<Petengy> babolat, done
<Paddy_EIRE> !repos | cobalto
<ubottu> cobalto: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> bebe if this is hardy then check in hardware drivers; if in gutsy look in restricted drivers manager
<babolat> Petengy: then, set the server name to "imap.gmail.com:993"
<Trace> the only thing I can access is the terminal
<Cointoss> bebe: in case you don't wanna reinstall ubuntu again i can show you how to avoid that, in case you are willing to sit it out
<bebe> yes
<Petengy> babolat, ok
<oceanvessel> hi there
<Jon__> well,  guess i just wait it out will a nautilus patch appears, thanks anyway guys
<Cointoss> bebe: ok enter the comman /j #bebe into your chat client pls
<babolat> Petengy: after that, try fetching your mail.
<Lava> Jon__ thanks i installed it, but it still doesn't work
<cobalto> em, sorry, java web start found, but no start program in jnpl format
<oceanvessel> hey
<Petengy> trying
<smmagic> Anyone having trouble with youtube?
<bebe>  /j #bebe
<oceanvessel> is there anybody running hardy on a tablet pc???
<carddstroker> Malin, can I perform X server restart from within the gui?
<Jon__> wierd lava, what shows up?  nothing?
<smmagic> Mine squeeze together
<Cointoss> bebe: without the leading blanks;)
<Ziroda1> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bebe> l
<bebe> k
<slipttees> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<babolat> Petengy: does it work?
<slipttees> !Mubi
<ubottu> Factoid mubi not found
<VT> Everytime i plug my USB memory stick in, 3 Thunar windows pop up pointing to /media/Disk/ ???
<bazhang> slipttees: you can /msg the bot for fun if you wish thanks
<Lava> Jon__ the opening frame of the movie with text flying around in it and no way to start it
<thor^^> hi
<Petengy> babolat, really well done babolat, it's working perfectly TnX a LoT
<slipttees> bazhang: ¬¬
<cobalto> there is a policy for start the java program in ubuntu 8.04?
<Petengy> babolat, :)
<thor^^> how do i add more virtual desktops in hardy?
<babolat> Petengy: a'yt.. try sending mail through gmail, though. might be that sending isnt configured properly yet
<DJones> carddstroker: contol-alt-backspace will restart X
<Jon__> ah ok, well if you are seeing any of the flash content lava the plugin is installed correctly, the controls are also built in flash.  It must be another problem?
<bazhang> thor^^: using compiz? to get the cube?
<Dada_> Hi there. Anyone know what happened to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<Pici> Dada_: Its no longer up, see paste.ubuntu.com now
<babolat> !anyone | Dada
<DJones> !paste | Dada_
<ubottu> Dada_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> Dada: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slipttees> bazhang: man, do you don't help, only calls, bag!
<Dada_> Ah
<slipttees> =-/
<thor^^> bazhang: I'm using compiz, yea, but I need more desktop space (I don't even use cube)
<newbie> Hi, can anyone halp me?
<IdleOne> !info gcc
<Jon__> are u using firefox lava?
<wildner> I have a problem in my Ubuntu 8.04, my Num Lock don't work, What I need to do to repair this bug?
<Dada_> You should make a permanent redirect to the new address on paste.ubuntu-nl.org, this is bad for your Google results.
<gorkys> hi, can anybody help me with kaffeine dvb-t?
<IdleOne> !numlock | wildner
<ubottu> wildner: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Petengy> babolat, ok
<Dada_> (Since your previous Google credit is now lost, as there's no perceptible connection between the old and the new address.)
<bazhang> thor right click and add some
<newbie> How to fix the right video resolution for ubuntu 7.04 li cd?
<Lava> Jon__ yep firefox, maybe if it is of any help, the titles above the topic of the movie is replaced by a grey square holding a 'play' symbol, the movie itself has that as well
<thor^^> rightclick what?
<wildner> Idleone, Thanks
<IdleOne> np
<bazhang> thor^^: right click the virtual workspaces
<newbie> How to fix the right video resolution for ubuntu 7.04 live cd?
<Petengy> babolat, sending mail from gmail test is OK :)
<Petengy> babolat, I can receive and send mail
<babolat> Petengy: great.. congrats :-D
<newbie> Can anyone help me?
<babolat> !ask | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<manifest_> newbie: with what?
<slipttees> #wubi
<thor^^> bazhang: where are you meaning? the gnome widget?
<Kate5482> Hello I need help please , i am trying to use wget to download file from redirect page , but its seems wget cant find the download link , i think its becouse the "META HTTP-EQUIV="refresh", i pastbin my html : http://pastebin.com/m12ce6696 can someone help me please ?
<Petengy> babolat, congrats to u :) TnX
<ozfalcon> I have just moved to ubuntu. I'm already thinking of moving back to fedora. Hardy doesn't look very polished.
<bazhang> thor^^: do you see the virtual workspaces icons on the panel?
<newbie> manifest_, how I can set the "right" video resolution for my ubuntu 7.04 live CD?
<VT> Has anyon had success increasing allocated vga memory for an intel 945GM chipset?
<thor^^> bazhang: if you think of the panel widget yes
<gorkys> I have problem selecting channel found scanning with kaffeine dvb-t
<snikker> when i insert a cd/dvd in a second dvd drive, the system don't mount it and in dmesg, i've got this: http://pastebin.com/m1cc3d71c
<ozfalcon> Why does trying to config my eth1 come up with "The interface does not exist"???????????
<bazhang> thor^^: it is called workspace switcher; right click and open preferences then set to the number you need
<ozfalcon> Why does trying to config my eth1 come up with "The interface does not exist"??????????? When I'm using it RIGHT NOW!
<thor^^> thanks
<ozfalcon> WTF
<artti> I install wine but after i run, it says /urs/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<sixtyby3> Hello all, I'm having a problem getting my Broadcom 94311 MCG wifi card to work with Hardy Heron 8.04 LTS
<manifest_> newbie: i dont now, not too good in commands
<bazhang> ozfalcon: why do you wish to configure it when you are using it
<franz1789> hi, how can I know which modules my xorg run? there is not anymore a modules section in xorg.conf
<ozfalcon> bazhang, I usually set it manualy. But I have No idea how it's currently set now!
<bazhang> ozfalcon: do you know the command line at all?
<Pici> ozfalcon: Perhaps its named differently, see what names ifconfig returns
<Dr_willis> Its a magicially working eth1 !
<mysterycool> Hello.
<tech0007> franz1789: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<davidstillson> hey everybody
<sixtyby3> Hello all, I'm having a problem getting my Broadcom 94311 MCG wifi card to work with Hardy Heron 8.04 LTS, any help would be appreciated.
<Kate5482> Hello I need help please , i am trying to use wget to download file from redirect page , but its seems wget cant find the download link , i think its becouse the "META HTTP-EQUIV="refresh", i pastbin my html : http://pastebin.com/m12ce6696 can someone help me please ?
<mysterycool> How can I get in the team of designing the actual os for ubuntu?
<ozfalcon> bazhang, yeah I know cmd line pretty well.
<Pici> !contribute | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<artti> How i can write file ower, like installing.
<mysterycool> Pici: ive only found out about MOTU
<bazhang> ozfalcon: what does ifconfig/iwconfig return then
<BluntBox> ozfalcon: when you ifconfig does it show both eth0 and eth1?
<ozfalcon> ifconfig shows eth1 and local
<gorkys> I have problem with kaffeine dvb-t application
<ozfalcon> sorry I mean eth0
<newbie> I have a problem to configure the right video resolution for ubuntu 7.04 livecd... If I select VGA or other the login video appears with a wrong frequency I guess and the video is bad... Can anyone help me about that?
<bazhang> ozfalcon: eth1 is wired or wireless
<mysterycool> Pici: isnt there a team that it actually creates the os?
<ozfalcon> wired
<davidstillson> anybody else have issues after using update manager to upgrade to 8.04?  My Gnome got all messed up, and had to switch to KDE
<mysterycool> Davidstillson: yes
<Pici> mysterycool: The kernel team? The OS is made up of many many different parts.
<mysterycool> Pici: yes, the kernel team.
<bazhang> davidstillson: could you elaborate on 'got all messed up' please
<franz1789> tech0007, thank you
<Pici> mysterycool: Ask in #ubuntu-kernel perhaps, I'm not sure what the process is for that.
<ozfalcon> it's wired and it's what im using now. But system says doesn't exist, even though it lists it.
<mysterycool> Davidstillson: i have tried to download hardy 2 times and both of them somewhere it failed. now im downloading for the 3 time and im almost done =]
<ozfalcon> How bent is that
<davidstillson> after login, blank screen and moveable cursor
<artti> How i install thing that is already installed.
<newbie> What is please the command to get a shell console at liveCD?
<Lava> John__, any ideas?
<mysterycool> Pici: Thank you. =]
<tech0007> franz1789: you can do 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep xorg/modules/drivers'
<j0be> to bad security.ubuntu.com is up and down all day. Wanted to do a do-release-upgrade
<Dr_willis> newbie,  you can go to  the alt-ctrl-f2 and f3 consoles i belive.
<ozfalcon> MENU/system/admin/network-tools shows it as well. But doesn't allow config.
<bazhang> davidstillson: and switching to kde fixed that issue?
<gegema> I have entered some aliases in ~/.bash_aliases >> when do these aliases get activated (without rebooting), how do I get the shell to read this file on my current session?
<oceanvessel_> hey is there anybody who knows to use accurately use "xrandr"???
<newbie> Dr_willis, done and now? I can run something to fix the video resolution? Thanks.
<j0be> gegema: try the command bash
<franz1789> tech0007, in new xorg, where can I add modules to load? does it work automatically?
<davidstillson> yes, i had to ctrl-alt-f1 and apt-get install kde..  and now I come to you live from hardy 8.04
<j0be> gegema: it reloads the bashrc. Or restart your terminal
<bazhang> davidstillson: that is odd; you wish to troubleshoot gnome?
<gegema> j0be: I am sshing to a server...via PuTTY
<freetown> ggggrrrrrrr
<gegema> j0be: tried "bash", alias still not recognized
<freetown> what is it with hardy heron
<ozfalcon> also, How do I put the MENU/places icons on the desktop (ie "computer" and "home")
<davidstillson> baz: yea, i prefer gnome..  kde is weird
<j0be> gegema: you can still do it... type bash and you get a new shell (on top of the old). Or close putty and restart the ssh
<freetown> setting up pppoe with the network manager won't. work
<bazhang> !ask | freetown
<ubottu> freetown: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<freetown> it keeps this wired connection on all the time
<j0be> gegema: strange, should be the case... try restarting the ssh connection with putty.
<ozfalcon> Hardy Heroin more like it. It's off it's face.
<freetown> so per instruction of babolat, i have run pppoeconf
<freetown> reboot!
<freetown> dsl is up at last!
<freetown> BUT
<artti> Anyone can help? It says that wine is installed, but it doesn't exists.
<freetown> resolv.conf is setup by Netowrk Manager and lo and behold.
<Jeruvy> !punctuation >freetown
<bazhang> !enter | freetown
<ubottu> freetown: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<freetown> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<RandomCake> Can no one help me! :( I've installed HH and Grub doesn't come up, i just go straight into windows!!! :(
<ozfalcon> artti, does your apps menu have it listed?
<davidstillson> seems like i am not the only person with gnome related issues, and nobody in the forums has seemed to find a fix for it..  somebody was close to it by replacing his installed themes with something else
<freetown> k
<gegema> j0be: closed my ssh connection and restarted PuTTY, same result
<bazhang> RandomCake: xp first? or ubuntu
<artti> ozfalcon, no.
<RandomCake> XP came first
<j0be> gegema: check the ~/.bashrc instead of the aliases file
<jrib> davidstillson: see if the problem persists with a fresh new user
<foldart> ozfalcon: alt-f2, "gconf-editor", /apps/nautilus/desktop, check against "home_icon_visible" and "computer_icon_visible"
<pajamian> freetown: that would be the address of your router?
<oceanvessel_> were you able to successfully install HH?
<freetown> why does Network Manager insist on use a bogus wired line nameserver for resolv.conf even though I have asked for pppoe name server to be put in?
<freetown> PPPOE!
<ozfalcon> foldart, thanks, trying now.
<freetown> no router. Got it?
<j0be> gegema: you can put aliases in there as well.
<x1250> Anyone can confirm this? compiz doesn't have any animation for AMSN when returning it to the tray.
<gegema> j0be: and the ~/.bashrc file suggests that you use the ~./bash_aliases file for custom aliases
<oceanvessel_> it seems it did not install the GRUB
<pajamian> freetown: just set the DNS manually, then, in Network Manager
<RandomCake> HH said it had finished installing and needed to restart, hung for about 10 minutes before I hit the reset button
<gegema> j0be: alias ll = 'ls -alh'
<bazhang> RandomCake: do you get a grub menu
<RandomCake> how can I install grub manually?
<freetown> pajamian, that is a work around. sigh. FINE.
<RandomCake> no bazhang, no grub menu
<gegema> j0be: do you think extra spaces should matter in this case?
<blackest> upgraded from gutsy to hardy now i have 4 harddrives but the fstab disagrees with what gparted finds eg hdb in fstab is sdc according to gparted. can i just change fstab to reflect what gparted finds ?
<pajamian> freetown: yes, admittedly it is.
<j0be> gegema: YES it matters a lot!
<bazhang> RandomCake: wait--> you hard restarted during the grub install (the end of the installation process)?
<freetown> pajamian, who can i hammer to get the Network Manager fixed?
<j0be> try it on the commandline first to set the alias (with and without)
<gegema> j0be: hmmm.. let me try alias ll='ls -alh' then
<oceanvessel_> yeah I know, I ran into the same problem once, just fire the machine back up with the live cd in
<Dr_willis> the alias command can be very picky.
<RandomCake> it seemed like the computer had crashed, screen gone black and lines down the left hand side :S
<artti> How i can remove application completle. So that i can install it corretly
<jrib> blackest: probably not, best to just use UUID
<freetown> pajamian, it is not nice telling people Linux just works (i am from centos land) and then run into this problem with Network Manager
<pajamian> freetown: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<RandomCake> it had said "Installing Grub" when the status bar was at about 98% or somewhere around there
<oceanvessel_> make sure that the ext3 filesystem was properly installed
<jrib> artti: how did you install it incorrectly?
<Viaken> Is there a way to disable the desktop effects/compiz in Heron?
<tid-wave> hello. firefox keeps crashing after displaying a few flash pages. what's wrong?
<j0be> gegema: if the obvious does not work, the error is in abstraction layer above :-)
<jrib> Viaken: system -> preferences -> appearance -> effects
<blackest> thanks jrib
<freetown> pajamian, GNOME! Okay, I guess I better just try kubuntu instead for friends.
<Viaken> Thanks
<ozfalcon> foldart, That worked, But what a unintutive way to do it. God I would never have found that otherwise.
<bazhang> RandomCake: you can try installing grub anew if you wish; though hard to say what other damage was done force rebooting during installation process
<gegema> -bash: ll: command not found
<pajamian> freetown: I never said that, Linux has it's problems, but when you work through them I think the experience is better than Windows.
<Viaken> tid-wave: Using Adobe's flash? It does that to everyone I know.
<foldart> ozfalcon: there might be a better way, but that's the way i know :)
<tid-wave> Viaken: yeah, the nonfree plugin
<Dr_willis> alias ll='ls -l'   No spaces.
<RandomCake> bazhang: meh, the installer shouldn't lie and say it's done and just needs to restart! :(
<j0be> gegema: $ alias l='ls -al'
<oceanvessel_> ok
<artti> jrib, i installed wine through terminal, but says it doesn't exists(no such file or directory when running). Same with synaptic.
<freetown> pajamian, I have not ever had a network gui this buggered up.
<oceanvessel_> how many partitions you have
<oceanvessel_> ??
<Viaken> tid-wave: We just use flashblock/noscript to kill off any flash we don't need, and treat it carefully when we're on flash-heavy sites...
<cosminb> I have a problem with my bluetooth connection in 8.04... I can send files to my phones, but cannot receive any... says "unable to connect" (it's a Nokia N6600)...
<RandomCake> so it definitely installs Grub after it's said it now needs to restart? I've got 2 partitions, and a second HDD
<sixtyby3> Hello anybody, need some help with Broadcom wireless care.
<oceanvessel_> you need to find out which partition  / was installed on
<sixtyby3> Sorry card.
<Viaken> Based on my conversations with people that've tried, Adobe just says "We don't support that version of Linux" whenever they try to file a bug report...
<j0be> gegema: check you have 'straight quote' or 'apostrophe', the one on the US keyboard under "
<freetown> pajamian, pppoe getting nameserver ips to put in your resolv.conf is like standard across all the Fedoras and Centos distros. If GNOME is at fault, I will just go kubuntu.
<pajamian> freetown: every OS will give someone problems somewhere.
<matteopc> ciao a tutti
<jrib> artti: pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l wine' as well as the exact command you ran and the error you received
<jrib> !it | matteopc
<ubottu> matteopc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PaLaZZo> buenasss
<bazhang> RandomCake: ah then the install was finished and it was just getting ready to tell you to remove the media?
<oceanvessel_> in RAID mode?
<cosminb> anyone knows why my bluetooth doesn't work?
<j0be> gegema: (or use the " quotes itself :-) )
<RandomCake> it had already ejected the media bazhang
<gegema> j0be: I went into bashrc and uncommented one alias given there as an example and that one did not work either
<freetown> pajamian, Granted. But for someone as essential as logon on through adsl?! That is a bit too much
<pajamian> freetown: the network manager applet is actually a Red Hat product.
<freetown> pajamian, s/someone/something.
<ozfalcon> foldart, Just scanned through menu items, Doesn't seem to be any way to do it sanely
<matteopc> scusate mi potete aiutare?
<artti> jrib, ii  wine 0.9.60~winehq0~ubuntu~8. ... and command: wine "/home/artti/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/CC3/setup.bat"
<freetown> pajamian, WHAT? I must try Centos 5 and see for myself then
<matteopc> nn so mettere il cubo su ubuntu 8.04
<DJones> !it | matteopc
<ubottu> matteopc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matteopc> ah ok, nn lo sapevo
<artti> jrib: bash: /usr/local/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<pajamian> freetown: It probably works for most people.  I doubt the problem is as widespread as to not work properly for every pppoe setup.
<j0be> gegema: that is weird. you installed the box yourself? no fancy config stuff happening?
<Dr_willis> gegema,  lets clarify somthing.. the .bashrc and .bash_profile get ran ONCE when a shell starts up.. making changes in them will only get read when you create a  new shell.
<alastair_> So I wonder if the fglrx drivers in hardy support dual screen *and* composite yet?
<jrib> artti: type 'hash -r' and try again
<babolat> hello
<freetown> pajamian, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/180535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180535 in gnome-system-tools "network settings; utter uselessness thereof for PPPoE" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> freetown: many folks have a router between computer and dsl modem
<alastair_> and gief linx if so cos not having compiz on makes baby jesus cry
<pajamian> ok, then
<gegema> Dr_willis: I guess my question is how to reload the shell without restarting the system (I am sshing to the box)
<babolat> freetown: still got that ppp issue?
<freetown> bazhang, er...that is not what am i on to.
<foldart> ozfalcon: righto, i'll keep recommending the insane way then :)
<manifest_> freetown: routers are good, etc. in a lanparty
<j0be> gegema: if you copy the line from the .bashrc onto the commandline, it does not work either?
<pajamian> freetown: that's the other thing, most people use a router nowadays.
<Dr_willis> gegema, 'source .bashrc' is one way or '. .bashrc' is another way
<oceanvessel_> just run grub
<j0be> gegema: type 'bash' in your console or restart the ssh
<gegema> j0be: Yes, I installed the box myself, no fancy stuff... 6.06 server, just upgraded to 8.04 server install
<freetown> babolat, pppoeconf finally did ppp0 on boot. But...i still do not get my nameserver ips via pppoe.
<ironfoot_495> Good morning, I have a problem getting the browser to launch certain files is there some way to fix this?
<Dr_willis> gegema,  I lerned that from some bash scripting guides. You dont need to run bash, or spawn a nother shell
<oceanvessel_> and then at the grub console
<artti> jrib, now it looks like working.
<oceanvessel_> type "root (hdx,x)
<artti> jrib, but not still under menu.
<MatBoy> are there more people that have slow write speeds with k3b ?
<pajamian> freetown: as I said before, the easiest workaround is probably to just set the nameservers manually and forget about it.
<Dr_willis> gegema,  using source, and  the ., feature 'might' result in redundant entryes in your path. but no big harm
<freetown> you cannot just say, people use routers nowadays and so it is okay to let a buggy network manager on the loose.
<nickthorley> bazhang: afternoon
<freetown> pajamian, that is what i will do
<oceanvessel_> x's define where the / partition was installed on
<filthpig> so I want to upgrade to hardy, but dist-upgrade uses /tmp to download the files, and my / partition is too small. Is there some way to tell dist-upgrade to use i.e a folder on my /home partition in stead?
<bazhang> hi nickthorley!
<ozfalcon> foldart, you know any way to put a terminal launcher into a draw on the panel????
<babolat> freetown: contact ur provider and ask if they have any issues... i'm still not getting that prob of urs..
<freetown> pajamian, but i'd prefer that thing to be fixed for good.
<oceanvessel_> you may need to run df
<jrib> artti: right click on the ubuntu menu icon and see if the "wine" folder is unchecked
<oceanvessel_> first
<RandomCake> so bazhang, any ideas? :S
<freetown> babolat, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/180535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180535 in gnome-system-tools "network settings; utter uselessness thereof for PPPoE" [Undecided,New]
<bazhang> freetown: wait--this is through the gui? or the cli
<freetown> bazhang, GUI
<freetown> as for CLI...this is my first ubuntu so i have no clue how things are done here
<stefano__> salve a tutti
<manifest_> freetown: ull get used to it
<Pici> !it | stefano__
<ubottu> stefano__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gegema> Dr_willis: did both 'source .bashrc' as well as '. .bashrc' which still did not activate my aliases
<foldart> ozfalcon: drag one from applications->accessories onto the drawer
<freetown> i don't not feel like going through /etc/init.d/networking just yet...
<pajamian> freetown: I can't sit here all night and defend Linux to you because of a bug in one applet.  I'm sure it will get fixed soon, and if you have the time/ability/inclination you can probably pop into that bug link you found and help out.  Even if you don't have any programming capabilities it helps to register your interest for the bug so the powers that be know to give it higher priority, plus you can help with testing.
<nickthorley> bazhang: dont suppose you have any instructions that I could print out now to try tonight do you?
<bazhang> freetown: aha; had loads of trouble with nm--> had to learn cli so didnt need it any more
<manifest_> freetown: this is my second day on linux and im starting to get onto things
<gegema> Dr_willis: aha... but doing . .bash_aliases worked!!
<ozfalcon> foldart, Ah, That works. Thanks.
<Lava> can someone tell me how to get all the necessary plug-ins for firefox (so movies can play etcetera)?
<freetown> bazhang, :D Documentation location for /etc/network/interfaces and related files please?
<test> plop
<gegema> j0be + Dr_willis: Thanks :D
<stefano__> hi, is there anyone who could help me with an issue regarding rythmbox and asx files??
<ozfalcon> foldart, now why doesn't su work?????
<alfredo> ci mi aiuta con questo sortware
<j0be> gegema: welcome!
<foldart> ozfalcon: np.  now you have to admit that's more sane :)
<bazhang> ozfalcon: use sudo instead
<Pici> !it | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<freetown> manifest_, I do not have this problem with Centos 4, RH 7.x, Rh8.0, RH9, Fedora Core 1/2....
<foldart> ozfalcon: root account is disabled (has no password)
<foldart> ozfalcon: sudo -i  gets you a root login shell
<unclemike> i tried to install the last version of ubuntu and the latest version.. and both give me the samething an erorr..cant install..clean cd..or clean cd drive...brand new drive..and the only distro i cant install
<pajamian> freeman_: and as for CLI, once you get the hang of it, you'll prefer it for a lot of things over a GUI.  It certainly makes giving instructions easier when you can just tell them to "cut and paste these liens into the terminal" instead of saying, "click here, then here, then here ... etc"
<dsehl> *yawn* good morning all
<Lava> can someone tell me how to get all the necessary plug-ins for firefox (so movies can play etcetera)?
<ozfalcon> foldart, Yes, more sane. Shame the places icons don't do the same.
<test> i'm testing hrdy on a virtual machine with virtbox, but the screen resolution is limited to 800 x 600 , how could I do to have a bigger resolution ?
<dsehl> what type of hardware unclemike?
<artti> jrib, there isn't wine folder.
<ynef> unclemike: so what happens (sorry, haven't seen your previous lines here in the chat)
<foldart> ozfalcon: you're going to keep reminding me aren't you :)
<freetown> pajamian, i know RH /etc/sysconfig pretty much inside out...but very little experience with Debian. Docs pls.
<ozfalcon> foldart, ok. root is disabled. so su won't work. can I change the system password then? I don't want it the same as my login.
<pajamian> freetown: that's personal preference, I'm not going to try to defend debian or ubuntu to you.  If you like red hat derivatives, then by all means use them.
<babolat> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Dekans> hello guys, I have a weird issue with Gnome, when I click on the sutdown button I have to wait several minutes before seeing the exit menu
<unclemike> dsehl: a 1 ghz AMD Duron....nvidia GForce6 6200 sound blaster Live ...120 hdd
<sybariten> how can i check what version of mldonkey that is in the repositories?
<Dekans> Is someone else in this case ?
<bazhang> freetown: what brand modem
<jrib> artti: do you have /usr/share/applications/wine.desktop ?
<pajamian> !info mldonkey | sybariten
<sybariten> i'm reading a guide thats one year old, they dont reccommend to install mldonkey via apt-get because its old and broken, but maybe things have vchanged since that guide was written
<freetown> bazhang, and i have never been to her home
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<unclemike> oppe 120gig hdd
<ynef> sybariten: pretty likely, yes
<oceanvessel_> how can I get clicking  after doing xrandr -o inverted??
<babolat> Dekans: have a look. might help --> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/24533
<bazhang> freetown: oh right you are walking someone through this sorry
<Fabiola2> hi, guys.
<sybariten> pajamian: that command didnt have any effect did it?
<pajamian> sybariten: nope, it doesn't appear to
<pajamian> !test
<ubottu> Failed.
<pajamian> heh
<sybariten> heh
<bazhang> thanks FloodBot2
<Fabiola2> hi, guys.
<pajamian> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<polichism> server irc.r3blog.nl
<bazhang> hello Fabiola2
<polichism> arg
<freetown> bazhang, i can access her PC now. but she cannot get on the internet due to bad resolv.conf. So...it is just work around of static nameserver settings for now
<Fabiola2> http://www.NinjaCOPS.com.
<rakan_> Hello, I am trying to run Zend Studio that uses java on ubuntu, but zend is not showing no menus, no editor and none of the components that should be there. Just an empty window.
<Fabiola2> http://www.NinjaCOPS.com.
<pajamian> ok, so the bot is working, why it didn't respond to that command I don't know.
<rakan_> I installed JRE but no luck
<ynef> rakan_: what version of Java do you use?
<rakan_> Java 6
<freetown> bazhang, but i would like to learn how debian/ubuntu does its networking magic
<ynef> rakan_: do you use that gnu version or java 6?
<MDCore> is there a way to use the 8.04-alternate iso as a cdrom to upgrade?
<Pici> !offtopic > Fabiola2 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<freetown> bazhang, any hints on where to find docs on /etc/network/interfaces and related files?
<foldart> MDCore: yes
<bazhang> MDCore: aye
<pajamian> MDCore: yes
<ynef> rakan_: you absolutely sure? check via "sudo updata-java-alternatives -l"
<foldart> !upgrade | MDCore
<ubottu> MDCore: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> freetown: hang on let me see
<jrib> Fabiola2: ubuntu support
<FloodBot2> Fabiola2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freetown> bazhang, thnx in advance man
<rakan_> ynef: i am not sure about gnu version but it's the legit sun's version
<pajamian> MDCore: just pop it into the cd rom drive while running the older version and it will ask you if you want to upgrade.
<babolat> !mount | MDCore
<ubottu> MDCore: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<foldart> goodness me, so much botspam
<Fabiola2> sorry, bot.
<Fabiola2> where r u frum, bot?
<ozfalcon> Why is sox not listed in the add remove programs, But available via apt-get or synaptic?
<sybariten> doesnt apt-get have some version checking command?  i've tried apt-cache showpkg but mauybe that only works for things i have installed
<jrib> Fabiola2: that's not ubuntu support
<babolat> !ISO | MDcore
<ubottu> MDcore: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ynef> rakan_: if you have both installed, you might be unlucky and have the gnu version running instead
<filthpig> hi, I've noticed that nautilus keeps growing in mem usage the longer my computer is turned on. When the system starts it's about 50 mb, and now, after a few days it's almost 80.. is there some cache I can delete or smth? running gutsy...
<sybariten> and i can find the package via apt-cache search... but that only shows the name
<ynef> ozfalcon: plenty of stuff isn't in add/remove programs :-(
<Wobe> ozfalcon: alot of stuff in synaptic is not in add/remove
<oceanvessel_> how can I get clicking  after doing xrandr -o inverted??
<ynef> sybariten: chekc the docs, you can get more info if you need it
<MDCore> ugh...back
<oceanvessel_> in anybody on this case??
<ozfalcon> ok, Add/remove is only popular stuff or something.
<ozfalcon> thanks
<foldart> ozfalcon: because it's command line, add/remove is for gui
<ynef> ozfalcon: well, stuff someone felt like making an entry for, at least ;-)
<ozfalcon> foldart, ok
<MDCore> ok, so does anyone know if I can mount the 8.04-alternate iso to upgrade?
<ozfalcon> ynef, yup. got it.
<freetown> yo! does hardy heron pppoe start up not use pppd? it does not seem to be running ip-up.local....
<rakan_> sorry ynef: got DC
<jtravnick> I have a folder in my pictures that will not let me copy it over to my laptop. Keep getting permission denied how to I change permissions so I can copy the folder?
<bazhang> freetown: this is static and not dchp right?
<babolat> MDCore: u were answered..
<MDCore> babolat: sorry, my connection flaked out and I missed it :P would you mind reposting it or pm'ing it?
<ynef> rakan_: np, but did you check if you're absolutely certainly running the sun version?
<foldart> !upgrade | MDCore
<ubottu> MDCore: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<freetown> bazhang, actually this is pppoe...i want the details on everything.
<rakan_> ynef: java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<babolat> !iso | MDCore
<ubottu> MDCore: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ozfalcon> how do I get rid of that darn nm-aplet cruft.
<rodolfo> MDCore, use the 'mount -o loop file.iso /folder/name
<dsehl> well quick answer jtravnick .... sudo chmod 777 Folder_Name
<bazhang> freetown: it is a lot of links ;]
<ynef> rakan_: ah, right. and it doesn't even list the gnu one?
<MDCore> foldart: thanks, I'll look into that.
<rakan_> nop
<dsehl> but that is full read write exec for all
<foldart> MDCore: np
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-lamp-server-setup.html static ip freetown
<ynef> have you tried starting it from a terminal and checking if the program writes any error messages?
<freetown> bazhang, any root link?
<rakan_> ynef: isnt the sun enough to run hava apps?
<rodolfo> MDCore, and then the 'gksu /fodername/cdromupgrade command shoulddo it
<ynef> rakan_: yup, sure it
<ynef> rakan_: is, even :-)
<rakan_> ynef: hold on i will run from terminal
<MDCore> rodolfo: I managed to mount the disc but I wasn't sure where to go from there. Running cdromupgrade didn't work...
<rodolfo> MDCore, you must run the cdromupgrade command with '/foldername' prefaced
<babolat> MDCore: try it from Alt+F2
<ozfalcon> does anyone else have the nm-applet (network manager) applet permanently attached to their notification area??
<manifest_> how do i use the cube that should let me go trough workspaces
<foldart> ozfalcon: yes
<babolat> !compiz | manifest_
<ubottu> manifest_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rakan_> ynef: runs with no errors
<Dr_willis> !cube | manifest_
<ubottu> manifest_: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<ynef> rakan_: then I'm out of ideas, sorry :-(
<freetown> bazhang, you mean there is no documentation from Canonical for network setup related files?
<ozfalcon> foldart, can it be removed. It's really quite useless.
<rodolfo> MDCore, gksu /fodername/cdromupgrade; the same foldername you used in mount -o loop file.iso /foldername
<MDCore> rodolfo: I'm su'd into a bash prompt, with the iso mounted on /media/kubuntu-8.04.
<MDCore> when I run /media/kubuntu08.04/cdromupgrade it gets to "Setting the new software channels" and then says "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<rodolfo> MDCore, this file is the alternateCD image?
<MDCore> rodolfo: yep
<sybariten> woo-hoo! it was "apt-cache show packagename"  ... IN YOUR FACE FLANDERS!!
<rodolfo> MDCore, what did you do exactly?
<ozfalcon> test
<MDCore> I was hoping to "cheat" by adding the disk to my apt/sources.list but I wasn't sure how to go about doing that
<foldart> ozfalcon: yes, but i wouldn't.  System -> Preferences -> Session, Startup Programs.  To kill it now, alt-f2 "killall nm-applet"
<bazhang> freetown: for the pppoe alone? not sure what you mean --> here is another that may be instructive http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448389
<jtravnick> dsehl, that gave me read write but still will not copy the files that are in the folder
<freetown> bazhang, any idea whetehr the Debian network configuration documentation apply to Ubuntu too?
<ozfalcon> foldart, why not rid it?
<MDCore> rodolfo: mount -o loop kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/kubuntu-8.04/  ; /media/kubuntu-8.04/cdromupgrade
<tale_> anybody know how to determine the last time a nickname was used?
<tale_> that's an irc nickname
<fde> MDCore: If you're already using Ubuntu, try 'apt-cdrom add'
<sploby> Hello could some on help me installing ATI driver on Hardy?
<bazhang> freetown: you got a link?
<FFighter> hello
<rodolfo> hm let me see
<MDCore> fde: that seems to only with with a cdrom in the drive
<FFighter> does installing sun-java5-jdk also set the required env. variables (JAVA_HOME...) ?
<Pici> tale_: /msg nickserv info somenick   join #freenode if you need it to be dropped so you can re-register it
<nickthorley> bazhang: when you search for access points do you use the normal network manager
<foldart> ozfalcon: well if you're on a desktop with only a wired connection you probably can :)
<oceanvessel_> finepoint digitizers on HH?
<jtravnick> dsehl, have 40 pics in this folder and dont want to have to change each one at a time
<rodolfo> MDCore, hold up
<freetown> bazhang, your last link was a workaround...yes: Deb net conf: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<MDCore> rodolfo: ok :)
<ozfalcon> foldart, ok, so it's just a wireless network manager realy.
<freetown> bazhang, looks like a starting point of their docs
<bazhang> freetown: let me look thanks
<nicao> re
<ph8> hi everyone, i've just upgraded gutsy -> hardy and as is typical with these things my entire X config has gone to pot. I was about to try and reconfigure my dual screen nvidia setup again and i was wondering if i can now do  this through a setup screen? rather than all the xorg.conf tweaking that's been needed in the past
<freetown> bazhang, no, thank you for taking the time
<foldart> ozfalcon: well yes, but it will use a wired connection if you plug it in, even if wireless is available.
<petoj> hi, how can I restore my xfce panel closed by mistake?
<ozfalcon> ok killed it
<fde> MDCore: with it mounted try http://cutecomputer.wordpress.com/2006/01/12/local-software-repository-for-apt-get/
<foldart> ozfalcon: nice to see you're still connected :P
<ozfalcon> phew - wired still working
<ozfalcon> ;-)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 freetown not much about pppoe in here but seems that the debian stuff is eerily alike
<MDCore> fde: that seems to e the kind of thing I was looking for...
<sploby> Does hardy has Livna?
<nicao> could somebody give me the command for compizconfig-settings-manager ?   ... I deleted the launch icon T T
<foldart> !info livna hardy
<gretl> ph8 you should have old copies of xorg.con in the X11 folder try them
<Wobe> ph8: you can but you'll still need to do some tweaking to file itself
<foldart> hm, that stumped it
<fde> foldart: Just use universe and multiverse... both enabled by default in hardy  :)
<xxxxxxx> is it possible to install drivers from the live cd?
<ozfalcon> foldart, where was it started from. (So I can stop it in future) ..... Services?
<foldart> sploby: you can check on packages.ubuntu.com
<ph8> gretl: They crash, i'm assuming there's something new i don't know about
<MDCore> fde: that seems to be for sharing var/cache/apt/archive on debian... a little bit different.... but I'll try that route
<ph8> i'll keep tweaking thanks
<ph8> are there any plans for dual head support in actual menus?
<foldart> ozfalcon: System -> Preferences -> Session, Startup Programs.
<bazhang> freetown: the big difference seems to be ubuntu uses dhclient for dhcp and debian uses dhcpd
<ph8> it really puts ubuntu behind gaydows
<xxxxxxx> can anyone help me. I installed hardy and the drivers work but now i am installing from mini iso and do not know how to get the audio drivers
<fde> foldart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bazhang> ph8: please dont use that a derogatory term thanks
<foldart> fde: are you addressing this to the right nick?
<ozfalcon> foldart, k, got it. thanks
<FFighter> does installing sun-java5-jdk also set the required env. variables (JAVA_HOME...) ?
<Wobe> ph8 I can configure it both with the nvidia and ati controls (desktop laptop)
<freetown> bazhang, shucks.
<ph8> Wobe: controls?
<fde> foldart: You're looking for an Ubuntu alternative to Livna, correct?
<freetown> bazhang, thxn for your time
<Wobe> ph8: catalyst for ati and nvidia control panel for well um nvidia
<VT> why does 3 file managers pop up all pointing to /media/Disk when i plug in my usb memory stick???
<ozfalcon> ok, back to admin password. can it be changed to something other than my login password?
<ph8> nvidia-settings?
<bazhang> freetown: my apologies for not understanding you were talking about gui earlier
<hwilde> !sudo | ozfalcon
<ubottu> ozfalcon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<foldart> fde: ah, no I was trying to answer someone else's question about livna.  Sorry, it was fair to point me to stuff then :)
<rodolfo> MDCore, after the /filename/cdromupgrade command...what happens next?
<xxxxxxx> how do you install audio drivers in linux?
<MDCore> rodolfo: it gets to step two or so like I mentioned, gives an error and rolls back
<sploby> How do i install Ati drive on Hardy
<ozfalcon> ubottu, no, thats not what I want to know. When the system asks for password for admin priv. I want a DIFFERENT password.
<ubottu> ozfalcon: Error: "no," is not a valid command.
<Dr_willis> sploby,  i just used that restricted-driver manager in the menus for my laptop.
<legend2440> nicao: ccsm
<MDCore> rodolfo: ah worked something out. I added deb file:/media/_mounted_iso_path ... to my sources.list. It liekd that
<Wobe> xxxxxxx: what kind of driver audio is usually automatically setup
<MDCore> thanks everyone, I think this will work
<Myrtti> !bot | ozfalcon
<ubottu> ozfalcon: I am ubottu, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new, gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<fde> foldart: I wasn't following really... but whoever it was, Ubuntu's 'restricted' section has many drivers, and other things are in universe and multiverse like I said... there is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu if they are trying to be really frisky  :D
<xxxxxxx> wobe: I installed usuing the mini.iso it is audio
<sploby> Dr_willis: every time i do that my system won't load, it load just a blank screen
<kane77> can anyone help me get dualboot (vista & ubuntu running)?
<foldart> ozfalcon: no, it is your login password.  When you sudo, it asks for you to authenticate with your login password
<xxxxxxx> when i used the hardy iso it worked fine though
<bazhang> sploby: you may wish to know about envyng-gtk it installs the drivers for you
<Dr_willis> sploby,  you should be saying so - in your question then.
<oceanvessel_> anyway to amplify the laptop earphones audio output ???
<hwilde> oceanvessel, alsamixer
<oceanvessel_> already tried that
<ozfalcon> foldart, hmmm.
<xxxxxxx> can I just boot to the hardy iso and install just the driver from there?
<Wobe> xxxxxxx: add either alsa or pluseadio via apt-get or synaptic
<Wobe> pluseaudio*
<xxxxxxx> how do I know which one?
<sploby> bazhang: Envyng won't work for me, i try already, does ubuntu support livna?
<xxxxxxx> is that just sudo apt-get alsa?
<Wobe> either will work
<Schypher_> hello
<Schypher_> I can't seem to find System>Preference > Themes
<hwilde> !alsa | xxxxxxx
<ubottu> xxxxxxx: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * freetown rotfl. You cannot run network-admin via a ssh session. Man, I guess this is what happens when you pull a RH app and stick on a Debian based system.
<hwilde> !themes | Schypher_
<newubun> hi all
<ubottu> Schypher_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<newubun> is this a help channel !
<foldart> ozfalcon: it took me a while to get used to sudo, but it really is good.  I use superuser privs much less so my stuff-ups have less consequences :)
<hwilde> freeman_, you could over ssh -X
<bazhang> sploby: livna is rpms so no
<alado2> can anyone give me a tip of a small app that can batch shrink images?
<bazhang> newubun: yes do you a support question?
<FFighter> anyone?
<elkbuntu> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<elkbuntu> bah
<FFighter> does installing the java sdk (jdk) via apt-get also set java_home and other required env vars?
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<hischild> FFighter, it should yes.
<elkbuntu> aha
<elkbuntu> thanks
<hwilde> FFighter, yes apt takes care of it
<FFighter> hwilde, how could I check it out? export | grep JAVA_HOME returns nothing
<hwilde> I hope I don't get KLined too.  I think FloodBot is freaking out
<hwilde> FFighter, echo $JAVA_HOME
<legend2440> Schypher_: system>preferences>appearance>themes
<hipitihop> I have a machine on Feisty which fails on all update attempts. I have checked /etc/apt/sources.list and all is valid. Is there somewhere else I need to check ?
<Cointoss> ﻿how do i "translate" from a 10.x.x.x net into a 192.168.x.x net?
<alado2> can anyone give me a tip of a small app that can batch shrink images?
<bazhang> hipitihop: can you try from the terminal and pastebin the errors please
<hipitihop> alado2: I think gimp allows that
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Wobe> alado2: I sent you a pm
<freetown> it appears to me that ppp on hardy heron is broken. resolv.conf is not being updated when pppoe connects nor is pppd running ip-up.local
<foldart> alado2: there might be something within imagemagick but I'm guessing wildly
<Wobe> alado2:  <Wobe> squash and gimp-plugin-registry
<alado2> <hipitihop> is gimp a _small_ app u think?
<kthakore> hey ilor
<kthakore> ilor are u ther
<hipitihop> alado2: far from it, sorry
<sw54_> Cointoss try the NAT-howto at www.netfilter.org (iirc)
<ozfalcon> how do i resolve my eth0 error: "The interface does not exist"
<bauer_> howto mount memorystick
<kthakore> ilor did u start working on the rotating images for the main page like Sirp said?
<Cointoss> sw54_: many thanks, can you just tell me if it is principially possible to nat private networks?
<hwilde> ozfalcon, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<sw54_> Cointoss sure it is, you put a NAT machine between them and youre good
<alado2> <Wobe> i dont know if i can get pm's, at least i cant see the one u sent
<Cointoss> sw54_: that is good news, thank you!
<Wobe> alado2: not right now it seems, squash should be small enough
<hipitihop> bazhang: on sudo apt-get update it just sits there waiting for headers @ 0%
<ozfalcon> hwilde, I'm using eth0 now to talk. But system says it doesn't exits. (Go figure)
<oceanvessel_> no clicking on tablet pc after doing xrandr
<alado2> <Wobe>ok i'll look into it
<xxxxxxx> how do I check if asla mixer is selected if I don't have a desktop?
<hwilde> ozfalcon, it's probably eth1 then
<xxxxxxx> from terminal
<ozfalcon> hwilde, So yeah it's up.
<ozfalcon> hwilde, no. I only have one wired net connection.
<bazhang> hipitihop: the servers have caused many complaints over the last day or so-->not a problem on your end
<ozfalcon> hwilde, I want to config eth0, But systems says it doesn't exist when I try to config.
<sw54_> hth Cointoss
<hwilde> ozfalcon, pastebin the output of these commands:    "sudo ifconfig -a"  "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<oceanvessel_> no clicking on tablet pc after doing xrandr ??, anybody
<eth01> !pastebin | ozfalcon
<ubottu> ozfalcon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<alado2> <Wobe>: yes that was great, thnx for the tip
<legend2440> alado2: in synaptic check out nautilus-image-converter its a script for resizing image files
<Wobe> alado2: np :)
<docmur> Is anyone having trouble with Hardy and 5.1 Speaker setups
<gerardoj> does anybody know how to edit init-functions in order to change my console colors under HARDY?
<hipitihop> bazhang: perhaps, however this is a long standing problem (failed to authenticate when I tried to upgrade to Gutsy) which I have only just decided to try and finally resolve because I want to update to Hardy
<ozfalcon> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9196/
<FFighter> strange, I installed sun-java5-jdk and apt didn't set any env. vars
<bazhang> hipitihop: have you tried switching mirrors
<hwilde> ozfalcon, ok what about /etc/network/interfaces please
<hwilde> ozfalcon, and whatever command gives you the error
<Dr_willis> FFighter,  i dont recall ever seeing any get set..  ive never had to mess with them.
<hipitihop> bazhang: yes, I tend to run apt-cacher on my machines but have tried switching mirrors
<FFighter> Dr_willis, so do I need to set these env vars myself... otherwise, I would just go and install java sdk myself
<ozfalcon> hwilde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9197/
<ozfalcon> using (menu)system/admin/network tools.   Trying to config eth0
<basvg> hi all ... just installed 8.04 ... my wife just tried to play one of the yahoo games which require JAVA. Installed JAVA + plugins (java6 packages) and still the app doesn't work saying 'no java isntalled'
<Dr_willis> FFighter,  i have never had to set any, and java has always worked for me without any intervention on my part.
<basvg> thoughts?
<davidstillson> how does KDE handle wireless connections?  what is the best utility to use?
<gerardoj> 7.10 I was able to change it but on 8.10 I just cant find where the OK line is
<gerardoj> *8.04
<Dr_willis> FFighter,  or is that the actual question/problem?  Java SDK isent working properly?
<bazhang> basvg which game; give me a link and I will test
<basvg> bazhang: pyramids
<basvg> it's under the cardgames section
<FFighter> Dr_willis, it isn't. I just installed maven and it complained that JAVA_HOME wasn't set
<oke_dah> hi all
<FFighter> Dr_willias, I thought apt would configure everything for me
<mysterycool> i am trying to install skype but it prints out that something is running but i dont seem to be able to find whats running. plz help.
<ChaosTheory^> I can't seem to view the tex file I made in Emacs.
<ChaosTheory^> C-c C-v, right?
<mysterycool> i mean it says that something is already being installed
<mysterycool> =s
<bazhang> davidstillson: the command line is the surest
<hipitihop> bazhang: btw, the apt-get update is up to 23% however all headers so far ignored e.g. " Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates Release.gpg "
<navyseal> how i can recover a deleted folder?
<gamerguy2k8> hi everyone
<jrib> navyseal: how did you delete it?
<ozfalcon> hwilde, Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> FFighter,  no idea on that. try some other java apps. Perhaps check the !java factoid/web site. May be somthing you needed to do or are overlooking.
<gamerguy2k8> can someone help me get 3d working so i can use compiz?
<jtravnick> thats I'm really disipointed with hardy if I ever get these files moved going back to gutsy
<FFighter> Dr_willis, hanks
<FFighter> thanks
<Chapai> does anyone else get lines in their video, i have the current nvidia drivers installed, but i still have this annoying problem,
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 davidstillson
<roxahris> brb gotta 'reset'
<navyseal> send it to the garbage and then deleted the garbage items jrib
<gamerguy2k8> nobody can help?
<hwilde> ozfalcon, should it be dhcp or what
<jtravnick> hardy will not keep file permissinion that i try and put on some pics so cant move them over to my laptop
<davidstillson> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> gamerguy2k8: ati card?
<Dr_willis> jtravnick,  what filesystem are the pictures on?
<gamerguy2k8> no intel i cant find where i change it to the intel driver from the vesa one
<jrib> navyseal: that's not really possible... restore from your backups.  /msg ubottu recover    to see if you can get some of it if you don't have backups
<gamerguy2k8> ive never used gnome before
<gamerguy2k8> just kde
<hipitihop> bazhang: is the sources.list the only file referred to or is there something else ?
<hwilde> ozfalcon, add to your /etc/network/interfaces file two lines    "auto eth0"    "iface eth0 inet dhcp"   that will load up the interface automatically on boot
<ozfalcon> hwilde, well, I'll be buggered if I know how it got 10.1.144.10 (My dhcp server is set to allocate 10.1.144.100+) [it was manualy set to 10.1.144.10 under fedora before i installed ubuntu
<rodolfo> how do i remove read-only files from a folder as a root? the rm command says it's impossile to do it
<jtravnick> Dr_willis, ext3
<basvg> bazhang: any luck?
<bazhang> hipitihop: there are repos that are almost ignored here when updating (gutsy and hardy both) the sources.list afaik
<hwilde> rodolfo, rm -f
<doolz> gksu
<navyseal> jrib, in my case it's xubuntu, how can i get acess to the backup files?
<doolz> sudo
<IntangibleLiquid> I removed ampd and installed powersaved and now cpu scaling is no longer working. Should I switch back?
<Scunizi> rodolfo, sudo rm -rf <files/folders
<Dr_willis> jtravnick,  weird.  Never heard of that issue befor. Seen people get confused with ntfs and try to set stuff  it cant handle.. is why i asked what filesystem it was using.
<Wyzard> rodolfo: permission to delete files is determined by write permission on the directory, not the files
<rodolfo> Scunizi, what's the -rf parameter for?
<jrib> navyseal: did you create backups?
<hwilde> ozfalcon, did you pick to import the user preferences during the install?
<navyseal> not as i remmember jrib lol
<rodolfo> Wyzard, yeah, but I just don't think that this is my case
<jtravnick> Dr_willis, tried chmod 777 on the folder and it took for the folder just not the files in it
<bazhang> basvg: never saw your link--> did I miss it?
<Scunizi> rodolfo, the -r is recursive meaning it will take out all directories below the one your deleting.. f is for force
<david_-_-> uh i done a trace route with my ip and it is showing three other ip addresses under mine but i am the only one using my modem so what does this mean?
<basvg> bazhang: um... games.yahoo.com => go to cardgames, then pyramids
<gamerguy2k8> so nobody can help me get 3d working?
<jrib> navyseal: then you can't restore from backups :)  This is a good time to start backing things up.  You can try what ubottu suggests when you message him about "recover" for this time
<Dr_willis> jtravnick,  you are the owner of the files also?
<ozfalcon> hwilde, HOLD on....... I know why it's 10.1.144.10. (Static assignment by mac address). so yeah it's dhcp and ip assignment is  working correctly.
<jtravnick> Dr_willis, yes
<rodolfo> Scuzini, you mean it will delete all folders that is linked to it?
<rodolfo> from it*
<hipitihop> bazhang: is there some log I can check ?
<ozfalcon> but I still can't config it on the ubuntu box. It does come up automaticaly on boot though.
<jtravnick> Dr_willis, fact im the only user on both this desktop and the laptop im trying to move them to
<navyseal> jrib, what is ubottu?
<Dr_willis> jtravnick,  try making a new file see if you can assess it properly. This sort of thing can be very hard to trouble shoot since its so rare.
<bill> hello is there? anybody in there
<gamerguy2k8> can someone tell me where i go to change my video drivers at in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<basvg> bazhang: I'll see if I can install opera or something and test with that
<ozfalcon> hwilde,  but I still can't config it on the ubuntu box. It does come up automaticaly on boot though.
<ubuntu_h8r> hello.
<gamerguy2k8> i dont need codecs
<gamerguy2k8> that doesnt help
<gamerguy2k8> and im on 8.04
<Dr_willis> gamerguy2k8,  you might want to check the ubuntu forums for your specific chipset.
<bazhang> basvg: that is yahoo user only need to have a yahoo acct for that
<Dr_willis> I dont use intel. so cant say much more then ti suggest that.
<gamerguy2k8> no i know my chipset supports 3d, it works in suse out of the box
<Dr_willis> !intel
<ubottu> Factoid intel not found
<ubuntu_h8r> thanks to Hard Hardon, i have no digital camera, wireless, or numerous other applications!
<ubuntu_h8r> thanks in advance!
<gamerguy2k8> i just dont know where in gnome to go to actually change my settings
<rodolfo> Scuzini, Wyzard, hwilde, thanks :)
<gamerguy2k8> ive never used gnome
<Pici> gamerguy2k8: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Chapai> hipitihop, if you are looking system logs check /var/log/
<reduz> QUESTION - Just upgraded to Hardy Heron, now i can't connect to several websites, log in to msn, etc :(
<Dr_willis> gamerguy2k8,  if you knew the proper name of the driver to put in the xorg.conf - you could just edit the xorg.conf - or use the command like tool to  reconfigure X.
<gamerguy2k8> lol i have no idea what that means willis
<ozfalcon> hwilde, No, I just erased the fedora partition. no importing - but thats not relevent. (because it's static assigned via mac address as I just mentioned)
<gamerguy2k8> and pici, hardware drivers says theres no proprietary drivers installed in my system
<gamerguy2k8> im given no option to change any
<bazhang> gamerguy2k8: system-->prefs-->screen resoltuon
<Pici> gamerguy2k8: What video chipset do you have?
<hwilde> ozfalcon, add to your /etc/network/interfaces file two lines    "auto eth0"    "iface eth0 inet dhcp"   that will load up the interface automatically on boot
<gamerguy2k8> bazhang, theres no way to change my video card driver in there i already looked
<gamerguy2k8> intel GMAX3100 aka GMA965 chipset pici
<sally_> anyone know how i can view the java console? some java program i'm running is saying to look at the console for errors, and they're not showing on stdout
<gamerguy2k8> 3d works out of the box in suse so i dont see why it shouldnt in ubuntu
<Edulix> hi
<ozfalcon> hwilde, it already works automaticaly on boot.
<Dr_willis> gamerguy2k8,  because suse may of configured somthing differently, or included some drivers that ubunt couldent.
<reduz> updates_suck, just updated, everything broke
<ozfalcon> hwilde, I just can't config the stupid thing.
<updates_suck> is there any one who may be able to answer a digital camera question?
<bazhang> gamerguy2k8: what about sudo displayconfig-gtk
<gamerguy2k8> ubuntu has the intel driver it just defaults to a vesa driver
<reduz> updates_suck, you are not alone, pal
<gamerguy2k8> i dont know where to change that in gnome
<schitzo> Hello
<docmur> I can't get rear speakers on hardy
<docmur> ???
<docmur> I don't know why
<Edulix> anyone here with latest fglrx driver? can you tell me what version of the module fglrx is shown as the output of dmesg | grep fglrx please?
<gamerguy2k8> huh bazhang? i dont see that anywhere
<docmur> I have suround enabled in alsa-mixed
<RandomCake> Hi, been having some trouble installing Ubuntu, for some reason Grub isn't running when I boot the system, I'm pretty sure it installed, how can I check what's going on (I'm running Ubuntu now from the Live CD)
<docmur> it worked in the older ubuntu version
<Dr_willis> docmur,  you are using some program that IS outputing in surround sound/5.1 output?  if its just stero out.. then it will just do the front.
<bazhang> gamerguy2k8: can you open a terminal? try that command there
<jtravnick> Dr_willis, the odd thing is the original folder I can move but I copied them over to a folder with all my backups and that one wont move going to try and delete the backup and try and copy them again
<Chapai> type gksudo displayconfig-gtk in terminal gamerguy2k8
<reduz> ubuntu developers should really have some sort of "common problems" page up
<docmur> Rhyhtmbox
<reduz> when installing hardy, of course
<schitzo> fun
<Dr_willis> jtravnick,  i would check the permissions/ownership on the parent dirs as well.
<gamerguy2k8> um let me look for terminal
<ozfalcon> f
<Chip_Zero> question: my touchpad started using a weird form of absolute positioning since I upgraded to hardy, makes it unusable, anyone seen this problem before? (xorg.conf is unchanged)
<gamerguy2k8> ok that brings it up
<bene> Hi all! As of Hardy, I can no longer associate with my WiFi using WPA (Intel 3945ABG, knetworkmanager). see my syslog at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9198/ - has anyone fixed this issue yet?
<gamerguy2k8> why cant i see this from the menu anywhere?
<bazhang> its our secret gamerguy2k8 ;]
<docmur> and I'm pretty sure Rhythmbox can output in 5.1
<ozfalcon> foldart, What was the location to enable desktop "computer" and "home" again. I want to note it in tomboy.
<Movarian> hi; I'd like to execute a shell script at startup which establishes my internet connection and requires sudo status
<Movarian> i'm using fluxbox
<pale-yaf1> sd
<Dr_willis> docmur,  mp3's are not 5.1 - its possible some programs can clone the front to the rear speakers.. or with my cards - i can set the alsamixer to just clone the front to the rear.
<ozfalcon> foldart, my scrollback has gone to far.
<gamerguy2k8> ok it says i have to log out for it to take effect
<gamerguy2k8> or something
<gamerguy2k8> so brb i guess
<brw> hi could someone help with an ubuntu problem please
<updates_suck> brw: yes, install windows.
<Chapai> what the problem brw
<Pici> updates_suck: Stop
<TeamColtra[NADC]> dfafdsdadsddsfdsa
<updates_suck> because that's what i'm about to do
<brw> I get File system check failed. A log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/checkfs if ...........ets, etc............... *A maintenance shell will now............etc,etc........ - If I press ctrl + d it starts fine
<bazhang> bene there is a problem/bug with the transition from ipw3945 and the iwl driver does ifconfig show eth1 or wlan0?
<ozfalcon> updates_suck, better of with a toothbrush up your ass
<docmur> ya but why would only the new Ubuntu version have this problem, I've always used Rhythmbox for my Mp3's on older Ubuntu versions with the same setup and it's worked fien
<bomanizer> updates_suck: LOL
<ozfalcon> updates_suck, than using windows that it.
<bene> bazhang: it shows wlan0
<Dr_willis> docmur,  i would guess it was set to clone the front to the rear speakers.
<Pici> !etiquette > ozfalcon (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<foldart> ozfalcon: alt-f2, "gconf-editor", /apps/nautilus/desktop, check against "home_icon_visible" and "computer_icon_visible"
<Movarian> could someone tell me whether it is possible to automatically execute a shell script on startup?
<docmur> okay how do I turn that on manually
<Dr_willis> docmur,  the audio subsystem of gnome has undergone radicial changes with the new release
<bazhang> bene what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return --> pastebin it please
<davidstillson> updates_suck...  install what you like and are willing to pay for..
<RandomCake> Can someone help, I've installed HH and it doesn't boot, just goes straight to windows, I'm in Ubuntu from the live CD now...
<Pici> updates_suck: We can't help you if you keep changing your name and aren't asking a question
<Edulix> anyone with fglrx 8.47.6?
<hipitihop> Chapai: I have a Feisty machine which always fails on apt-get update e.g. "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main Packages Could not connect to 192.168.0.6:3142 (192.168.0.6)." but this address is not listed in my sources.list it is an old apt-cacher server but no idea where this setting is now comming from
<updates_suck> davidstillson: after 9 years of beating my head against the wall with linux, yeah, i'm about ready to pay for some thing that works.
<Dr_willis> Pici,  shhh... he dident relize we COULD see him change his nick!
<bomanizer> RandomCake: press ESC on boot
<docmur> why ? it worked well in the old one
<david_-_-> i can not get nmap to work right does anyone use nmap and if so could you tell me how i can get it to scan a ports on a certain ip?
<parfu> hello, i am looking for a good ocr linux software, anyone knows anything plz pm
<bazhang> updates_suck: please stop
<compwiz18> david_-_-: sudo nmap your_ip_here
<Fossilet> hi
<ozfalcon> pici, your a bit quick to boot arn't you.
<Dr_willis> !pulse | docmur
<bene> bazhang: No DHCPOFFERS received
<ubottu> Factoid pulse not found
<bomanizer> RandomCake: -> grub menu
<Dr_willis> Hmm no pulse audio factoid?
<RandomCake> bomanizer: at what point? Grub doesn't even come up for a moment, straight into booting XP
<docmur> got it
<bazhang> bene can it see the ap?
<davidstillson> updates:  nothing wrong with that...  linux isn't made for everything
<Fossilet> Why is the main menu so slow to open for the first time?
<docmur> Why change it if it works
<docmur> it's just screwed up now
<bomanizer> RandomCake: ok, then im clueless
<Dr_willis> docmur,  the pulse audio stuff is a major change.. to read about it.
<bene> bazhang: that's maybe because i have not configured the thing with /etc/network/interfaces
<Chapai> hipitihop, check system software sources thirdparty tab
<hipitihop> bazhang: my apt-get update completed (with errors) see example above to Chapai
<Fossilet> Is there a workaround/
<TeamColtra[NADC]> aaaa`aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<TeamColtra[NADC]> aa
<TeamColtra[NADC]> a
<TeamColtra[NADC]> aa
<jtravnick> ok looks like that worked still dont understand how permissions got changed in the first place
<TeamColtra[NADC]> a
<TeamColtra[NADC]> aaroncampbell:
<FloodBot2> TeamColtra[NADC]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bomanizer> RC: just a stupid question, but is Grub actually installed?
<ozfalcon> God, Fedora is much more mature distro. It shows in the irc's
<bene> bazhang: so wlan0 is not associated with the AP when I do not use knetworkmanager
<compwiz18> !offtopic | ozfalcon
<ubottu> ozfalcon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SliderMan> guys how can i make ext2 filesystem under DOS? or windows?
<hgnism> does anyone know of an imageviewer that is very light and has no special features .. but just displays a picture on the screen in a window with no buttons or menus
<Dr_willis> docmur,  in theory with pulse audio. You could play your mp3's on the machine in front of you.. and have the audio routed to a machine behind you. :) its a major change to the whole audio system.
<hipitihop> Chapai: empty. I have gedited sources.list myself and still no luck
<RandomCake> damn it! :( bomanizer? know how I can access the MBR and check what its settings are then?
<david_-_-> compwiz18:  i get this http://pastebin.ca/1003884
<docmur> okay?? I don't see the practicality for the concept but what ever
<bomanizer> RC: sorry... :(
<bazhang> bene you want a comprehensive cli guide for doing that? I will be around to answer any questions you have while trying it
<compwiz18> david_-_-: are you sure the computer is running?
<SliderMan> guys how can i make ext2 filesystem under DOS? or windows? is it posible?
<bomanizer> RC: im just a lucky tinkerer, no expert on PCs
<compwiz18> david_-_-: and the IP is right?
 * uChuL tIme to Go HOMe
<Dr_willis> docmur,  go read up on PulseAudio and check the settings for your programs i guess.
<bazhang> SliderMan: likely no chance
<bene> bazhang: i'm just digging through the iwconfig manpage, but if you have a guide, you're welcome
<Chapai> not sure how to help hipitihop
<bomanizer> RC: there's some way to install Grub from a Live cd
<david_-_-> compwiz18: yes its the one my cousin is on which is also mine and yes i went to whats my ip and got it from there.
<SliderMan> how can i get linux like rescue floopy?
<InforMed> Hi! Is there any way  to install ipw driver on Hardy?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 bene
<ozfalcon> SliderMan, use fedora. It has a rescue cd iso you can burn.
<RandomCake> bazhang: any suggestions on how I can try and fix Grub? Currently in Ubuntu from the live CD...
<compwiz18> david_-_-: well then, it has one heck of a firewall; try sudo nmap -PN your_ip
<bomanizer> RC: ummm, not sure, but you could try runnin install-grub /dev/sda....
<SliderMan> i dont have any empty CD`s =(
<ozfalcon> Im not impressed with Ubuntu at all.
<Dr_willis> There is a 'SystemResue' live cd - disrto thats very handy.
<docmur> oh I just fixed the problem
<bazhang> RandomCake: you can boot from the live cd or use the supergrub live cd as well
<david_-_-> compah it is like it is now hanging.
<bomanizer> RC: install-grub looks the partitions for operating systems and installs & configures grub
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah it is like it is frozen now.
<compwiz18> david_-_-: it's working
<bene> bazhang i will try it, thanks
<bazhang> ozfalcon: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat thanks
<vezult> after installing ubuntu-xen-desktop, I am unable to reach hosts outside my localnetwork.
<compwiz18> david_-_-: I think that the probes are being dropped by the firewall, so it'll take a while
<Chapai> ozfalcon, what os impresses you then
<jtravnick> ozfalcon, all depends on what your looking for I run both ubuntu and fedora use ubuntu for everyday things like work use fedora to mess around with
<mysterycool> im trying to install skype but it says that something is already being installed but nothing is. how can i fix it? :S
<foldart> Chapai: please do not feed trolls
<Scurz> hi
<lAmBuKa> peace
<hipitihop> Chapai:, bazhang: is it possible for the system to be using some alternate sources.list due to a bad edit by me in the past or something ?
<vezult> ip has routes for peth0 and eth0, both which specify a via <my router here> dev <dev>
<compwiz18> !offtopic | Chapai jtravnick
<ubottu> Chapai jtravnick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RandomCake> bazhang: searching on super grub live CD now :) thanks!
<ozfalcon> I guess I like more config flexability.
<bazhang> hipitihop: that is unlikley in the extreme
<Chapai> check if update manager or synaptic is opened mysterycool
<vezult> any pointers?
<bomanizer> RandomCace: it's grub-install
<bomanizer> not install-grub
<bomanizer> LOL
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah thank you, and one more question if you do not mind. if it shows any open ports how do i find out if the ones open are good or bad? also how do i close them lol sorry that was two. not one..
<mysterycool> chapai: synaptic is not and i dont think that update manager is running.
<RandomCake> lol, I'm out of CDRs, so going to have to install it ont a DVD!
<ozfalcon> Chapai, The one I mentioned before.
<updates_suck> lol.
<updates_suck> even slocate has been blown out.
<updates_suck> that's like th eoldest search tool there is!
<updates_suck> how lame.
<Dr_willis> RandomCake,  bootable usb thumbdrives are handy
<mysterycool> chapai: i am on hardy and not sure if the update manager prints out that icon in the top bar. just switched to hard from gutsy like half an hour ago or os XD =]
<bomanizer> RandomCace: happy tinkering :)
<Chapai> apparently you are a troll ozfalcon i wonder why you in this channel
<ozfalcon> jtravnick, Perhaps it's that Hardy is so new a release.
<mysterycool> *so
<bazhang> RandomCake: good luck ;}
<ozfalcon> Chapai, No. Im just checking things out. See if the grass is greener so to speak.
<compwiz18> david_-_-: assuming you're using Ubuntu, there shouldn't be any open ports, but you're probably not gathering by the fact that the packets are all being dropped. so anyway, use google, like google port 505 to find out what it does
<mysterycool> how can i check if the update manager is running?
<ozfalcon> Chapai, But enough chit chat with you I think.
<RandomCake> heh, thanks, to be honest I think I'll probably mess it up even more :P but here's hoping!
<InforMed> There is no way to install ipw drivers on Hardy Heron?
<brw> I get File system check failed. A log is being saved in /var/log/fsck/checkfs if ...........ets, etc............... *A maintenance shell will now............etc,etc........ - If I press ctrl + d it starts fine
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah ok will do that and no the comp i am scaning is my laptop with xp home on it.
<brw> how can I fix
<bazhang> RandomCake: well we will be around if you need more assistance :)
<compwiz18> david_-_-: I figured - sounds like an XP firewall ;)
<bomanizer> RandomCace: to make an omelet...
<Dr_willis> brw,  i tend to boot a live cd, and manyally fsck all the filesystems in such a case
<compwiz18> david_-_-: I had one XP computer that nmap refused to accept was up
<legend2440> bazhang: can you repeat that coomand to reconfigure video it was sudo d(something)-gtk i think
<Scurz> I can't install ubuntu hardy, because at starting, I don't access to the ubuntu install... what to do ?
<compwiz18> !install | Scurz
<ubottu> Scurz: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<brw> Dr_willis, ok thanks am going to try that now
<bazhang> legend2440: the sudo displayconfig-gtk one? seems that dpkg-recongiure xserver-xorg is not so useful anymore
<foldart> Scurz: do you mean your pc doesn't boot from the CD, check your BIOS settings
<mysterycool> how can i check if the update manager is running?
<david_-_-> compwiz18:  i have a full working version of zonealarm on it
<compwiz18> david_-_-: ah, well then you should be set
<legend2440> bazhang:  displayconfig-gtk yes thats it thank you
<Scurz> foldart: no, it boots from the cd
<bazhang> legend2440: ;]
<david_-_-> compwiz18: lol it came back all are closed
<mysterycool> how can i check if the update manager is running on ubuntu hardy?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: figures :)
<m3ltd0wn123> How can I convert a string to a char(10) for insertion into sql the easiest?
<bazhang> mysterycool: top in the terminal?
<foldart> mysterycool: system -> administration -> System Monitor
<Movaria1> hi, is it possible to automatically execute a .sh script which requires sudo rights on startup? I'm using fluxbox
<Mammon> anyone else having issues with System Monitor since updating?
<Scurz> foldart: it boots, but when ubuntu looks for devices (I think it's this step), I can't continue
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  depends on wha tyou mean with 'on startup'
<Scunizi> Mammon, like what?
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  anything in rc.local gets ran at boot time as root.
<Paul-USA> can Ubuntu work as firewall server ?
<foldart> Movaria1: add it to /etc/rc.local
<bomanizer> Movarial: not sure, but I've heard that you could put stuff in /etc/rc_local
<tras1> im planning on going to england and buy an asus eee 900, now i wonder would it be easy to set up a service on this ubuntu from wich i could lan boot and install ubuntu.
<dannie> G'Day
<Chapai> it does not run on its own unless you run it, either through terminal or clicking the update icon in notification area mysterycool
<Mammon> Sorry, the program "lsb-release" closed unexpectedly
<foldart> Scurz: sorry, i'm not sure then.  perhaps verify the cd
<mysterycool> foldart: i am trying to install skype but it says that something is already installing but nothing is. how can i fix it?
<dannie> can someone help me I have 2 major issues
<|Dreams|> can some one tell me why gnome doesnt allow me to highlight more than one file with the mouse?
<juan_> hi! just a small question, my freshly installed hardy is messing up my local time configuration with the other OS i hae installed, how do i fix this?
<hacker-90> ciaoo
<Movaria1> it's a script which establishes my internet connection; what do I have to put in /etc/rc.local? ./home/script.sh for example?
<foldart> mysterycool: put the exact message on the pastebin
<david_-_-> compwiz18: if you do not mind could we join a smaller room and you could like show me some other things with nmap i have been reading the manual on it but i do not get it it is to much over my head..
<compwiz18> Chapai: mysterycool: update-manager can (and does) occasionally download the updates in the background to see if there is anything new
<foldart> !pastebin | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hacker-90> ma qua sn tutti inglesi??
<Scurz> foldart: ok
<bazhang> tras1: you can do that though there are easier ways--> see #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com
<Dr_willis> |Dreams|,  i normnally hold down the shift, or ctrl, and select, or i sort of 'drag-select' - I find the gnome file manager VERY annoying in how you select files.
<dannie> my keyboard keeps typing numbers
<Chapai> but does that conflict with installing via synaptics compwiz18
<bazhang> tras1: especially their wiki
<Scunizi> !it | hacker-90
<ubottu> hacker-90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hacker-90> piacere salvo
<ozfalcon> foldart, hwilde, others. Thanks for ur help. I'm going to keep at Ubuntu. Hopefully I can pry myself from fedora permanatly.
<|Dreams|> yeah i thoought it might have been a problem
<compwiz18> david_-_-: I only know three things with nmap: sudo nmap -sP 10.0.1.0/24 will scan the whole subnet of 10.0.1.*, sudo nmap -A 10.0.1.5 will scan all the ports and tell you what apps are running, and sudo nmap 10.0.1.5 will give you the port numbers :)
<compwiz18> Chapai: shouldn't, no.
<bomanizer> Movarial: sh /location/to/script.sh
<legend2440> bazhang: when i run sudo  displayconfig-gtk and change my monitor to Dell 1600ht and say ok. it doesn't change it in xorg.conf. does hardy do that differently in some other file?
<doondoon> greetings smart masses
<gehel_> hello !
<hacker-90> hello!!!
<foldart> !hi | gehel_
<ubottu> gehel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dannie> Hi???
<bomanizer> doondoon: i instantly read as "greetings smart-asses" :D
<hacker-90> hi
<gehel_> How can I make XChat-Gnome to stop showing the join / leave message ?
<bazhang> legend2440: that command is the limit of my knowledge I saw crdl-b do it and explain it but have since forgotten ;}
<foldart> so did i bomanizer :)
<david_-_-> compwiz18: if i want to do the sudo nmap -sP 10.0.1.0/24 then i would do it like sudo nmap -sP 10.0.1.0/24 (ip here) ?
<compwiz18> gehel_: right click on the channel name, and uncheck the join/part box
<legend2440> bazhang: ok ty
<hacker-90> who spek italin??
<foldart> !it | hacker-90
<ubottu> hacker-90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tras1>  bazhang: thank you, ill look into it
<mysterycool> foldart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9202/
<compwiz18> david_-_-: sudo nmap -sP 10.0.1.0/24 wills scan all the ips from 10.0.1.0 - 10.0.1.255
<compwiz18> david_-_-: as it is written there
<bazhang> hacker-90: the people in #ubuntu-it
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah ok so i have to fiddle with my ip then?
<lgierth> hi, after doing a clean install of 8.04, my desktop is empty. i have / and /home on separate partitions and only formatted /. what can i do to get my data back?
<wamty> how do i tell apt to install from cd and not internet?
<Movaria1> bomanizer: thanks, I'll try that
<Vlet> How can one get iptables to automatically restore a saved set of rules after a system restart?
<gehel_> compwiz18: doesnt seem to work ... i dont have "join/part" box
<compwiz18> david_-_-: sorry?
<juan_> ubuntu is messing up my local time with the other OS i have installed, how do i fix this?
 * foldart runs update-manager to find out how to kill it
<mysterycool> lol XD
<bomanizer> Movarial: no prob, but as always, advices come with disclamers
<bomanizer> ;)
<dannie> the sound on my laptop keeps playing sound even after i install headphones
<david_-_-> compwiz18: then how do i get that to work on my ip? and not the ip in the command sudo nmap -sP 10.0.1.0/24..
<gehel_> compwiz18: I'm using xchat-gnome 0.18 (defautl IRC client with Ubuntu 7.10)
<wamty> how do i tell apt to install from cd and not internet?
<foldart> mysterycool: try 'killall update-manager'
<bazhang> wamty: which cd
<compwiz18> gehel_: ah, that might be an xchat only feature that isn't in xchat gnome - try putting /ignore #ubuntu-classroom CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<vegpuff> is there a linux equivalent of slife? http://slifelabs.com/
<wamty> i have a cd with a package
<wamty> i wanna install it
<SliderMan> where is the fedora rescue cd? i cant find it
<compwiz18> david_-_-: you can switch the 10.0.1.0/24 for any ip, such as 10.0.1.5 and it will tell you if 10.0.1.5 is up or not
<Vlet> juan_: first post in this thread has the answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6285
<Mawbid> I just upgraded to hardy and I'm having nvidia trouble as usual. Am I right in thinking my 8800GT should be showing up in the component list in "Hardware Drivers"? It isn't (nothing is). Running jockey-gtk from the shell I see it prints "WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new" on stderr.
<bazhang> wamty what package
<mysterycool> foldart: no process killed
<mysterycool> :S
<vegpuff> productivity metrics
<wamty> wpa_supplicant
<foldart> mysterycool: :S indeed.  'killall synaptic' ?
<dannie> anyone have any ideas what i should do
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah i just tried it, it keeps saying it is not up and to do -PN if it is up so i did sudo nmap -sP -PN and it would not work it said quiting and is blah blah
<mysterycool> foldart: no process killed :S
<mysterycool> again :s
<wamty> sooo?
<_Elk> hi guys, i need some help with setting up synergy client on ubuntu studio 64-bit, how do i sett the keyboard layout, all the keys work fine on the keyboard directly conected, however the language specific keys comming from my synergy server does not work ... any ideas ?
<legend2440> gehel_: this explains the /set commands. these work for xchat-gnome also http://xchat-win32.berlios.de/setvars.html
<compwiz18> david_-_-: yeah, nmap can't tell if that computer is up or not, I think
<Chapai> wamty, system / software sources / third party/ add cdrom
<brw> Dr_willis, still no joy, any other ideas
<tacone> I got no upgrades to my hardy from the stable release. I upgraded to hardy when it was beta, but got no upgrades in the last week. could anyone help me to debug this ?
<bene_> bazhang: I'm a fool - i used the wrong WPA password, but thanks to your hint i found it in my old wpa_supplicant.conf :)
<wamty> i have wpa_supplicant package on cd how to install it?
<wamty> whats the command with apt?
<foldart> mysterycool: pastebin 'ps auxw | grep apt'
<reduz> _Elk, isn't it just like regular ubuntu?
<mysterycool> foldart: maybe skype is problematic. ill try downloading something from synaptic
<gehel_> legend2440: thx ! I was hoping for something a bit more user friendly ;-) but as long as it works ...
<mysterycool> foldart: user      6960  0.0  0.0   3004   764 pts/0    S+   16:49   0:00 grep apt
<dannie> ummmm
<shoaibi> hi! i have installed xchat, but its icon isnt appearing like it should, its icon is like a white command window.
<hipitihop> bazhang: Chapai: solved it !! I had an apt.conf pointing at an old mirror(apt-cacher server) in /etc/apt/  .. now deleted
<Pici> wamty: You cannot use apt because the package is not in a repository, use dpkg -i packagename.deb or double click on the deb in gnome for gdebi to install it
<_Elk> reduz, yes i think it is, i got no idear how to set up the keybord layout for synergy anyway :)
<bazhang> hipitihop: nicely done :]
<foldart> mysterycool: nothing there then.  hm
<Chapai> wamty, there is a wpasupplicant in repository
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah ok thank you so much for your help
<digicon> Does anybody know if the memory leak for Apache/PHP5 that was on Ubuntu Gutsy is back in Heron? I keep having Apache crash/recover about every 6 min.
<Chapai> ahh good for you hipitihop
<wamty> Pici: i have no access to internet
<reduz> _Elk, i think synergy will just forward scancodes
<compwiz18> david_-_-: no problem
<Pici> wamty: Okay, read the rest of what I said
<mike> I installed 8.04 as a dual boot with windows XP SP2, now I can't boot windows
<wamty> Chapai: i have no access to internet
<reduz> _Elk, so you should set the layout on the other computer too
<wamty> that is why I said I wanna install it from CD
<bazhang> mike: which installed first
<shoaibi> plus can anyone tell me what is the correct way for a noob to go to ubuntu, is this: Install > install flash, java, vlc, enough for a normal users?
<hipitihop> bazhang: Chapai: thanks for trying and your time
<mike> windows
<mysterycool> i think ive done it
<bazhang> shoaibi: and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<reduz> mike: seems ubuntu decided it's best for you to not use windows anymore
<wamty> sorry im not understanding
<mike> lol, that's not nice
<mysterycool> foldart: when i went to synaptic, it said i needed to do dpkg --configure -a
<mysterycool> foldart: so i did it. ill check now skype to see if its installing =]
<mike> It gives me to option to run it but hangs and systme start
<wamty> sorry im not understanding
<nurettin> s
<legend2440> gehel_: rc_conf_mode - Toggle hiding of join and part messages. is the one to change
<mysterycool> foldart: yes!
<foldart> mysterycool: ah, cool. [crosses fingers]
<SliderMan> grub needs ext2 filesystem to work?
<_Elk> reduz , ok, i think it is set up corectly there aswel, but i'l double check, thats is running windows xp but that shouldn't be a problem i guess
<mysterycool> foldart: yeap, got it working
<bazhang> SliderMan: nay
<mysterycool> =]
<foldart> mysterycool: great!  well done!
<shoaibi> i cant find ubuntu-restricted-extras in add remove :(
<SliderMan> bazhang FAT is good?
<mysterycool> foldart: thank you and thanks for your help =]
<mysterycool> XD =]
<mysterycool> :p
<digicon> Does anybody know if the memory leak for Apache/PHP5 that was on Ubuntu Gutsy is back in Heron? I keep having Apache crash/recover about every 6 min. It looks like it is an Apache/PHP5 issue.
<wamty> I have no internet and I have that package on CD, how to install it?
<foldart> mysterycool: pfft, i didn't help.  I kept you trying though :)
<bazhang> SliderMan: for doing what? ext3 is the preferred linux fs afaik
<Chapai> wamty, are you using hardy
<mysterycool> foldart: lol, w/e, thanks anyways =] XD :p
<SliderMan> i wanna make a bootable live usb for ubuntu :P
<foldart> :)
<mysterycool> sliderman: erm
<wamty> Chapai: how to know?
<shoaibi> can anyone pastebin default hardy repo?
<SliderMan> im using widnows vista atm
<mysterycool> sliderman, y usb?
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com has the details SliderMan
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  check out that 'pendrivelinux' web site - it has guides for doiung that stuff under windows and linux.
<Mawbid> q
<SliderMan> THANKS
<Chapai> you dont know which ubuntu you are using "lsb_release -a" will tell you wamty
<tunafish> ubuntu server 64bit is driving me nuts!!! i am trying to install version 8
<SliderMan> and usb works faster then a CD mysterycool
<tunafish> and it cant find my hard drive
<tunafish> but ubuntu 7 did!
<lulu> q
<mysterycool> sliderman: erm, um, ok then i guess. =] good luck then =]
<Chapai> wamty, type that in gnome-terminal
<BonezAU> YUCK I just took a solutab tablet and it leaves a gross aftertaste
<Movaria1> I'm afraid the script wasn't executed
<tacone> I got no upgrades to my hardy from the stable release. I upgraded to hardy when it was beta, but got no upgrades in the last week or so. could anyone help me to debug this ? my /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9206/
<bazhang> offtopic BonezAU
<wamty> im in a console!
<wamty> no GUI
<david_-_-> compwiz18: i been using the gui in sys>admin>network tools but i thought i would try nmap .
<jrib> !final | tacone
<ubottu> tacone: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tunafish> so i have no clue
<Movaria1> I've put sh /home/ph/Desktop/vpn.sh start in the /etc/rc.local but it didn't do anything
<wamty> im in a console! no GUI
<BonezAU> bazhang, yeah I know - sorry, wrong channel
<bazhang> tacone: since it hit final? or before the 23rd
<mike> Anyone know of a way to get Windows XPSP2 to boot?  It show up as an option but hangs and System Start
<Chapai> then just type lsb_release -a wamty
<tacone> jrib: thanks
<compwiz18> david_-_-: nmap is more powerful, but harder to use :P - I think there might be a gtk tool for it somewhere
<hwilde> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tacone> bazhang: from 23rd I guess, but I am not sure
<bazhang> mike asking for windows help in here?
<bazhang> tacone then no new updates since
<jrib> tunafish: if there are no more updates, then you are at final.  There weren't last minute updates
<mysterycool> whats the latest xchat version?
<manoff> hello
<Laser88> ubottu is not right - an upgraded Version is different to a new install
<ubottu> Laser88: Error: "is" is not a valid command.
<tunafish> i cant get it to install
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  make sure the script is executable, and if so theres proberly no need for the 'sh whatever/whatever/sh' just give the path to the script.
<tunafish> ubuntu 7 installed fine and found my hd
<tunafish> but ubuntu 8 cant
<jrib> Laser88: in what way?
<atlef> mike: what does your /boot/grub/menu.lst say. use pastebin
<drivetrax> xcaht 2.8.4
<wamty> is apt-cdrom useful in my case?
<tacone> jrib: bazhang: ﻿sudo apt-get dist-upgrade tells me everything's update.
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  You might want to put it in a better place also like in /root/  so its not in your way later
<tunafish> im doing a clean install
<mysterycool> drivetrax: oh k thanks. im up to date then =]
<shoaibi> i have a laptop on which 8.04 is installed, what is i installed ubuntu-laptop mode, why does it uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<jrib> tacone: then you are fine
<mysterycool> =] :p XD :p
<drivetrax> i think there is a beta coming
<drivetrax> or out
<bazhang> tacone welcome to Hardy ;]
<tcpdumpgod> shoaibi, ubuntu-laptop is part of the ubuntu-laptop dependencies.
<david_-_-> compwiz18: gtk tool?
<wamty> is apt-cdrom useful in my case?
<ethan96I> ummm, we are past the beta...
<tacone> seems strange to be fine. other guys did get upgrades today, I am told
<CyR0cK> Hey. If I have Ubuntu-Desktop on my VDS. and Multiple users are connected to it using NX or something. Will they all see different desktops or the same desktop?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: like something with a gui :)
<tunafish> and ubuntu 8 is asking for drivers for my hard drive but it have never been asked this in ubuntu 7 before
<shoaibi> tcpdumpgod: so if i install it, GNOME will remain as it is?
<tcpdumpgod> shoaibi, yes... it should be fine.
<wamty> Chapai: im using Ubuntu Studio Hardy Heron 8.04 with fluxbox
<chi11y> gaah
<tcpdumpgod> If not, just reinstall "ubuntu-desktop" and it'll reinstall everything that ubuntu comes with.
<chi11y> just updated from gutsy to hardy
<CyR0cK> Hey. If I have Ubuntu-Desktop on my VDS. and Multiple users are connected to it using NX or something. Will they all see different desktops or the same desktop?
<chi11y> I'm using a x-fi sound card so I need oss4
<lgierth> hi, the 8.04 installation (clean install from cd) deleted all files on my desktop (i have /home on separate partition). how do i get my data back?
<chi11y> but, after the update to hardy, oss4 doesnt work anymore
<manoff> can you please tell me how do i set emacs to use tabs rather than spaces for indentation?
<chi11y> it always worked oin gutsy
<shoaibi> okay, and what about the xchat-gnome icon?
<Laser88> jrib: for example firefox: in an upgraded system from pre-alpha to final you have different folders for ff2 and 3 - in a new-installation not, even if you install ff2...
<shoaibi> tcpdumpgod:  i have installed xchat, but its icon isnt appearing like it should, its icon is like a white command window.
<Chapai> wpa support comes with hardy wamty
<Movaria1> Dr_willis: so just /root/vpn.sh start ?
<wamty> PICI: im using Ubuntu Studio Hardy Heron 8.04 with fluxbox
<tunafish> so now i cant even install ubuntu 8
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  if thats where its at, and its excecutable
<ghabit> Hello. I cannot find xorg.conf file. Where can I configure my mouse?
<CyR0cK> http://rapidshare.com/files/100142734/Metallica-Platinum.part1.rar
<tunafish> going to get the 32bit version of it and see if it works
<wamty> Chapai: i dont have it
<chi11y> ghabit, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wamty> i have it on cd
<wamty> and i want to install it
<chi11y> just updated from gutsy to hardy
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  be sure the command is right befor the 'exit' command in the rc.local also.
<tcpdumpgod> shoaibi, "ls -l /usr/share/pixmaps/xchat.png"
<chi11y> I'm using a x-fi sound card so I need oss4
<tcpdumpgod> what is the output of that shoaibi
<chi11y> but, after the update to hardy, oss4 doesnt work anymore
<ghabit> chi11y, thank you.
<chi11y> it always worked oin gutsy
<chi11y> ghabit, np
<Movaria1> yes, it is, right now I'm always executing by hand and it works
<bazhang> chi11y: if someone knows they will answer--was there a question in there?
<Movaria1> I'd just like to have it done automatically
<kron> hello
<shoaibi> tcpdumpgod: ls: cannot access /usr/share/pixmaps/xchat.png: No such file or directory
<kron> remeber me?
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  could be its running too soon  for  whatever its doing to take effect.. whatever its doing... :)
<chi11y> bazhang, the question was: how to get oss4 working on hardy?
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah ok and i did a scan of sudo nmap -A with my ip im on now and i got a whole bunch weird text.
<Movaria1> it establishes my internet connection
<wamty> SO?
<tcpdumpgod> shoaibi, looks to me like you've erased xchat's icon.
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  but rc.local gets ran as the last service. so that shouldent the case
<compwiz18> david_-_-: that might be the ID text - if you pastebin it I'll take a look
<_Elk> reduz , got it working now, just needed to change the "Language for non-Unicode programs" option on windows
<kron> I personal think that Ubuntu 8.04 sucks. I really prefer 7.10
<tunafish> so why aint my hard drive being detected by setup on a clean install of ubuntu 8 but was detected on ubuntu 7.10
<Otacon22> with wich program can i use my modem as a telephone?
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  modify the script to make it log/print out some info to show that its running. to be sure it IS actually running perhaps.
<Laser88> jrib: and totem works on an upgraded system, but no sound in a fresh install...
<david_-_-> compwiz18: http://pastebin.ca/1003914
<Chapai> if you want to install wpasupplicant then sudo apt-get wpasupplicant if its not available the add the cd rom in software sources,
<AndiK> Where can i see what chipset my Mainboard has?
<atlef> AndiK: lshw
<Dr_willis> Movaria1,  and be sure the command is BEFOR the 'exit 0' line in rc.local
<wamty> Chapai: Man I have no internet connection!
<drivetrax> chilly -- xmms?
<x1250> AndiK: $ lspci
 * tunafish is giving up on ubuntu 8
<jrib> Laser88: I suppose that has a bug open?
<Dr_willis> xmms is not in hardy any more.
<wamty> Chapai: That is WHY I want to install it from the CD. BUT whats the command?????
<kron> 8.04 was not ready to be released
<codemon_> hey, I'm a C# developer and I'm trying out using mono developer on ubuntu, but from the default install it doesn't seem to want to play nice. Any hae much success using mono with c#.net apps?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: yeah, that's so if you want you can send that data to them and tell them what service is running, and nmap will be able to identify that in the future
<jens_> I have an issue with 3D-Hardware acceleration since my update to Hardy, can someone help me? (xorg.conf is at http://jensg.bplaced.net/xorg.conf, xorg.0.log at http://jensg.bplaced.net/Xorg.0.log)
<drivetrax> chilly - use Alsa
<chi11y> kron, why not?
<Laser88> jrib: I'm still on testing - bug report if it's not my fault^^
<Nasra> hello crowd: need to find out where to buy a box to install CentOs in Toronto not too expesive?
<Chapai> like i said add the cd in software sources, if it cant use repository then it will use the cd rom wamty
<magicrobotmonkey> anyone using hulu.com with hardy?
<Movaria1> will it suffice to log out and log in again in order to test this or do I have to restart?
<chi11y> drivetrax, okey, just bye me a soundcard that doesnt require oss4 first? ;)
<jrib> !offtopic | Nasra
<hwilde> codemon_, which mono version
<ubottu> Nasra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kron> It freezing all the time, ff 3 is not near ready
<wamty> Chapai: how to add the cd in softwarre sources
<Dr_willis> magicrobotmonkey,  the flash videos there work for me.
<kron> it's like a beta
<Nasra> wrong channel: excuse at
<drivetrax> chilly -- find a different sound manager, not xmms
<tunafish> i cant even get ubuntu 8 to install whereas ubuntu 7 installed fine
<Laser88> Dr_willis: you can get xmms anyway
<jrib> kron: did you file a bug or check if one exists and comment on it?
<kron> flash is screwed up.
<codemon_> hwilde well I just downloaded ubunto yesterday and install mono from the package manager
<atlef> kron: I felt the same, but it's working for me now
<bazhang> chi11y: this is for xmms? try its successor audacious xmms is deprecated now
<david_-_-> compwiz18: then i got this weird ip under the HOP RTT ADDRESS , i did a who is and it looks kinda freaky to me like a gov ip here is the who is on that ip http://pastebin.ca/1003916
<Chapai> there is a big add cd button wamty under third party
<chi11y> drivetrax, lol, I have a x-fi soundcard, and the ppl at alsa doesnt bother to work on getting it working because they suck
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  i never said ya couldent. :)
<bebe> i'm back
<chi11y> bazhang, its ALL apps
<ArtJoe> Hi
<ArtJoe> I am new here and have a slight issue with conky that I cannot solve. Can some one help or point me to right direction
<drivetrax> chilly - do what bazhang  says
<kron> yeah, i got flash to work. But i had to press on a start button all the time.
<chi11y> lol
<zephyr_blore> my usb devices are not functioning, they get powered on for a second when i insert the usb, then they go dead. lsusb shows nothing
<Laser88> Dr_willis: thought you would search for a solution
<bmw> ЕЕЕЕЕЕЕ!!!! я инет на линухах настроил!!!!!
<zephyr_blore> help please!
<Dr_willis> chi11y,  actually the people at CREATIVE have totally dropped the ball on  their Linux Support for the X-Fi card. they said it was due to the extra work they had to do for the VISTA drivers for the card. it took all their manpower to get that working.
<bazhang> kron that is default for all OSes when embedded
<hwilde> codemon_, the mono from apt is very old - you should try the new version 1.9.1    http://swik.net/Mono
<bazhang> !ru | bmw
<ubottu> bmw: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<compwiz18> david_-_-: looks like its just a reserved IP for something
<foldart> ArtJoe: just ask away, if someone has an answer for you, they'll respond
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  i dont want or use xmms any more. :) its got 'issues'
<kron> http://radioblogclub.com was extremely  fucked up...
<ligemeget> QUESTION: I've just connected my iPod to my PC, but Ubuntu doesn't find it - what do I do..?
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  that other guy was wanting it.
<tunafish> so why aint my hard drive being detected by setup on a clean install of ubuntu 8 but was detected on ubuntu 7.10
<wamty> Chapai: PLEASE remember im in CONSOle
<chi11y> bazhang, drivetrax, I know what I'm talking about. The problem is that alsa doesnt support X-fi. oss4 do
<jrib> !language > kron (read the private message from ubotu)
<codemon_> is there a deb or just src?
<bazhang> ligemeget: this is gutsy or hardy
<david_-_-> compwiz18: should i be worried? i didnt have it on the other ip i have.
<ligemeget> bazhang, hardy
<Chapai> ohhhh wamty
<rerzerty>     Don’t throw that old PC away just yet, it still has some life in it yet. No matter how bad your old PC is it can always be used as a router, and your old router as a switch. All you need is two nic cards for it. Originally I did this on a Pentium 3 with 256 MBs of memory. I had that setup for around 6 months before the computer finally died. Never quite figured it out but it was either...
<rerzerty> ...the processor or the mother board. But anyways on with the show. I will be setting this up on an AMD 3200 XP processor with one gigabyte of memory, an nForce 2 chipset and 450 gigs of hard drive space. The linux distribution I’m using is going to be Gentoo linux.
<Laser88> Dr_willis: what guy? all too fast for me here - I'm German - and I'm in other channels too^^
<drivetrax> chilly - PulseAudio ?
<rerzerty> hi 2 all
<bazhang> ligemeget: try gtkpod, rhythmbox amarok
<mysterycool> how can i get another language to work in ubuntu?
<rerzerty> is it possible to do the same thing wiht ubntu ?
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  some other guy was asking about xmms  -  :) i forget who.
<kron> what do u mean?
<ligemeget> bazhang, neither Amarok nor Rhythmbox find anything - I haven't got gtkpod installed
<mysterycool> i mean to be able to type another language than only english
<tunafish> i think the developes really screwed up ubuntu 8
<compwiz18> david_-_-: sorry, whre did you see that IP?
<Chapai> i am not sure how to add cd via console wamty all this time i thought you were talking about what command to install
<hwilde> rerzerty, yes of course
<compwiz18> !offtopic | tunafish
<ubottu> tunafish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mysterycool> tunafish: i think u are kinda correct actually
<Laser88> Dr_willis: ok, perhaps I will catch him later^^
<kron> i can write swedish and english
<bazhang> rerzerty: sure but likely fluxbuntu or just a minimal install of ubuntu
<codemon_> hwilde do you do any dev with mono? Can VS 2005 solutions be loaded and built?
<tunafish> how the hell am i offtopic you idiot
<hwilde> mysterycool, go up in the menu   System- >  Admin -> Language Support
<rerzerty> is it a particular distro to do this ?
<david_-_-> compwiz18: when i did a sudo nmap -A -PN on my ip address.
<|Dreams|> why does firefox keep going a grey colour and not letting me use it
<kron> search in synaptic
<tunafish> im trying to ask for help
<hwilde> codemon_, we just cross compile then run the binaries throuhg mono.
<Dr_willis> |Dreams|,  with compiz - ive seen that dimming effect on some apps also when they are busy.
<compwiz18> david_-_-: I dunno where that came from, but I probably wouldn't worry about it
<zephyr_blore> my usb drives are not detected, they power up on insertion and then they die. lsusb shows nothing
<bazhang> tunafish please stop
<rerzerty> how to do
<rerzerty> ????
<tunafish> stop what
<|Dreams|> after trying both ubuntu and kubuntu am not sure which one i prefer now
<melter> how do i set the clock in the gnome panel to UTC?
<bazhang> !minimal | rerzerty
<ubottu> rerzerty: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Fritzel> if I wanted to completely remove compiz (I'm going to install it from compiz-fusion directly) what packages would I remove?
<bazhang> tunafish you have been asked to stay ontopic; also no name-calling thanks
<Fossilet> rerzerty, trois années.
<tunafish> AND I AM
<tunafish> except no one listens
<david_-_-> compwiz18: ah ok. im kinda havign fun with nmap i might rly try to get the hang of all other codes i can find for it.
<codemon_> hwilde it's really the only thing that has stopped me moving back to linux, but since I'm not keen to go to vista I'm looking for alternatives.
<ArtJoe> thanks
<drivetrax> there is a chat room .. named #compiz-fusion
<ArtJoe> The issue I have is I am not able to get correct disk space using conky. When I use variables and try to get space for / or /home or any other directory all come back with same value.
<ArtJoe> The syntac is some thing like this ${fs_used /}/${fs_size /}
<ArtJoe> My drive is mounted on /dev/sdb1 so I thought that may be I need to put that in there but that does not work.
<ArtJoe> Any ides!!
<david_-_-> compwiz18:  i found this not sure if its a nmap gtk tool nmapfe
<mysterycool> melter: right click the clock and go to Adjust Time
<tunafish> so someone comes here asking for help and gets abused
<tunafish> not a good way to runa  support channel
<chu> anybody here?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: that's probably what I was thinking of
<tunafish> i have been for the last 10 mins trying to get some helpo
<bazhang> hello chu
<melter> mysterycool, i have to unlock it, and it asks for my password
<melter> mysterycool, does that set the system time?
<hwilde> codemon_, well then why don't you just port it to c++ ?
<mysterycool> melter: then put ur password =]
<atlef> tunafish: what is your question?
<compwiz18> tunafish: if you want help, more question and less other stuff would be beneficial
<codemon_> hwilde lol yeah
<Laser88> tunafish: if nobody knows...
<hwilde> codemon_, if you are really the codemon then that could be easier to adjust to than vista :)
<mysterycool> melter: well, set the time to London, Greenwhich. that's the UTC time =]
<Laser88> tunafish: 10" ain't a long time
<david_-_-> compwiz18: wow nmap is pretty fun lol
<melter> mysterycool, why do i need to authenticate simply to change the time zone displayed?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: it is :)
<Odd-rationale> Is it OK to use one's computer during the update from 7.10 --> 8.04? (word processing, web browsing, etc)
<codemon_> hwilde well I make a living writing C# on windows so I'm kind of stuck
<tunafish> the fact my hard drive aint being detected in ubuntu 8 install when it was in ubuntu 7 install and thus i cant install 8
<hwilde> melter, you have to auth to change ANY system setting
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: sure but be sure to save before rebooting
<chu> qiu jimao?
<melter> hwilde, i'm not changing a system setting
<mysterycool> melter: yeap, u need to be root to do most stuff on linux =]
<rerzerty> bazhang i just have to download that one and install it on my gusty system N
<kron> How old r u guys?
<hwilde> codemon_, that industry is doomed
<rerzerty> ???
<codemon_> hwilde not much demand for linux /c++ dev here
<kron> i'm 14
<bazhang> !cn | chu
<ubottu> chu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mimi> melter:  it's setup this way for security reasons. that way your 2 year old wont go clicking random stuff and change a bunch of settings
<hwilde> melter, changing the clock, time, date, or timezone are all system settings.
<compwiz18> !offtopic | kron
<ubottu> kron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<melter> hwilde, i'm not changing the time and date and time zone
<mysterycool> how can I translate a program?
<hwilde> codemon_, c#.net sux man
<drivetrax> melter,  7.10 has a login-set-up feature where you can set - if local-no login
<Laser88> kron: 40
<`ph8> hey guys! i've just upgraded to hardy and my network card no longer seems to be able to connect, if i boot to the old kernel it works
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: ok. because my friend got a message to during upgrade to cloase all open windows, what does that mean...
<melter> hwilde, i have 2 clock widgets, one for my local time, and one i want to display utc time
<`ph8> any ideas on how i can fix that? It's the ethernet ports built in to my nvidia board
<bazhang> rerzerty: you have gutsy already? though you wanted to setup a system like the gentoo one
<kron> mysterycool, use a dictionary
<Mimi> Odd-rationale:  was it during the gutsy > hardy update?
<`ph8> sorry abit/nvidia chipset board
<rwycuff> hwilde,anythihnng in .net sux
<Odd-rationale> Mimi: Yes.
<melter> hwilde, to repeat, i DO NOT want to change the system time, just how it's displayed on 1 single clock widget
<codemon_> hwilde yeah I prefer c++ but gotta pay the bills somehow
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: that would be the add/remove etc
<david_-_-> compwiz18: i installed it and am using it but it is little dif then nmap
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: all apt releated?
<hwilde> melter, just authenticate already geez.
<drivetrax> melter,  0therwise, 7.10 asks for auth everytime
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: aye
<jrib> kron: please try to be helpful when helping
<atlef> `ph8: have you tried to set it manually?
<rerzerty> yes i have gusty
<kron> i am
<mysterycool> kron: -_-
<Mimi> Odd-rationale:  that's why. that update is HUGE! it changes the sources and  it *remove* programs you may be using
<rerzerty> how to setup ?
<|Dreams|> is gnome slower than kde or is it just me
<rerzerty> i never done that one before ?
<mysterycool> kron: i mean how can i translate an application to make it available to others? -_-
<kron> he wanted to translate. The is a dictionary perfect.
<zephyr_blore> my usb devices are not detected. using hardy. please help !
<kron> i see :O
<Mimi> |Dreams|:  definately just you ;)
<mysterycool> XD
<Yodude> hey, i'm buying a printer for use on my linux system (hardy). I found a canon pixma mp160 and an HP deskjet F4185 all-in-one, and both seem to work well with ubuntu. Which one should i get ? both of them have practically the same specs
<mysterycool> :p
<bazhang> rerzerty: you want to install a net install? that is the minimal cd
<kron> i was ironic...
<hwilde> codemon_, the problem is that entire industry is under the thumb of microsoft, and this entire open source universe is eating away its market share as fast as possible.  so you should just convert now and be ahead of the curve
<rerzerty> this is my first trial on using pc as router
<compwiz18> mysterycool: depends on the app, might try their homepage for instructions
<bazhang> kron please stay on topic
<`ph8> atlef: The IP address? Yes, no joy - dhcp goes on forever without picking up a lease
<hwilde> Yodude, do you like canon or hp better
<Odd-rationale> bazhang, Mimi: OK. Thanks! I never did the update, I like fresh installs so I didn't know... Also I don't remember it during my update to gutsy... Thanks again!
<mysterycool> compwiz18, i need a launchpad account right?
<hwilde> !launchpad | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Yodude> hwilde: well i dk, in my whole life i have only had 1. i just need to make sure that i get high quality pics
<compwiz18> mysterycool: depends on the project - some projects might have a web interface, some might use launchpad, some might use email
<Mimi> Me too, fresh install, making sure I keep my /home are the best ^_^ no prob
<tech0007> !oops | tunafish
<ubottu> Factoid oops not found
<jrib> mysterycool: rosetta on launchpad is what you want
<Yodude> hwilde: but i've heard HP is practically the BEST printing provider on linux
<rerzerty> i don't knwo how
<codemon_> hwilde you really see the MS machine ever being taken down, it is the epitome of capitalism
<atlef> `ph8: tried stopping it and bringing it up again?
<jens_> I have an issue with 3D-Hardware-acceleration (doesn't work at all) since my update to Hardy, can someone help me please? (xorg.conf is at http://jensg.bplaced.net/xorg.conf, xorg.0.log at http://jensg.bplaced.net/Xorg.0.log)
<BenB> hey... are there installer images for USB sticks? I don't have a CD-ROM anymore. I found an help.u.c. article recommending some isotolinux.sh script, but the resulting stick does not work.
<BenB> at least not with 8.04
<Mimi> Odd-rationale:  It's amazing, right now I'm doing a update, and the update-manager is installing a new version of itself... but wait!, the update-manager is still running O.o It's so crazy ^_^
<hwilde> codemon_, competition and change are the epitome of capitalism.  ms is a stagmant monopoly, which will inevitably die.
<hwilde> !offtopic | hwilde
<Yodude> hwilde: (you got that right!)
<bazhang> rerzerty: you wish to do an ad-hoc network right? that is not something to explain from the basics in a channel this busy-->best to do a bit of reading then come back with informed questions and we can help you out in places you get stuck
<Odd-rationale> Mimi: Yeah, it is cool.
<hwilde> rerzerty, man iwpriv
<Ghotler> good day to you
<rerzerty> no i just want to make network router
<tunafish> Ubuntu 8 is not auto detecting my hd's and i dont have a floppy, and i cant even install ubuntu 8. Now i had NONE of these issues in ubuntu 7
<Yodude> hwilde: anyway so which printer do u suggest ?
<bebe> anyone know were to find driver for Sapphire ATI Radeon X1650 AGP 8x 512MB on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<rerzerty> like router NAT
<hwilde> Yodude, I suggest you do some research on Canon and HP and see which company you wnat to invest in
<liesen> in hardy, when i change workspace the image that displays the "switch" stays on top. if i change workspace up/down it goes away. any thoughts on this?
<atlef> tunafish: have you changed your hw setup at all since 7.10
<codemon_> hwilde one of the big hooks for MS is office. So many businesses are bound to it. Integrating with it is a nightmare, this one of the areas I work in most of the time word and Interop is hell
<tunafish> nope
<tunafish> the hd checks out fine in the bios
<Ghotler> whitch plugin have to me, if i want to write a dvd dual layer disk?
<Laser88> tunafish: how do you know, that ubuntu 8.04 is not detecting your hds, if you haven't it installed? (as you're not able to install it)
<atlef> tunafish: so how far do you get in the installer, and have you tried the alternate cd
<tunafish> i get upto auto detecting disk drives. it cant find my hard drive
<tunafish> and yes i have tried both 32 and 64bit versions
<BenB> codemon_: as business shifts to the Internet, Word gets less significant. Documents are edited collaboratively on wikis, instead of monolithic Word docs.
<Laser88> tunafish: but as u said u cannot install ubuntu 8.04...
<david_-_-> my usb ports will not work how can i fix this im in hardy gnome.
<BenB> codemon_: depends on how progressive the company is. I have seen both forms in the same project in two different teams.
<tunafish> yes i cant install it as it cant find my hd
<Sake> hey, I installed rdiff-backup and it's version is 1.1.14, all my backup machines use version 1.1.15. Is there a way to upgrade it via apt-get?
<david_-_-> compwiz18:  have you found anything else cool to do in the terminal?
<sohmestra> I'm attempting to compile epic5 on ubuntu. I've got libncurses5-dev installed, yet ./configure keeps complaining that it cannot find tgetent(), and grepping the ncurses.h header file, it seems that that function is indeed not defined.
<rerzerty> ok tell me
<rerzerty> what is cell distoro ?
<sohmestra> is tgetent() old?
<BenB> codemon_: and paper letters are obsolete due to email anyways
<tunafish> but ubuntu 7.10 installed fine for me, and i figured i would do a clean install
<bebe> anyone know were to find driver for Sapphire ATI Radeon X1650 AGP 8x 512MB on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<jrib> tunafish: you tried the alternate cd as someone suggested?
<Ghotler> whitch plugin or package have to me, if i want to write a dvd dual layer disk?
<rerzerty> bazhang:
<rerzerty> ???
<m0rk> what if i don't have a "45-libgphoto2.rules" in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<tunafish> im downloading the alternate one already
<codemon_> BenB there is a long MS Word legacy in the company that I develop for. And they still produce tonnes of hardcopy docs for client etc
<rerzerty> what is cell distro ?
<m0rk> and i use gthumb.
<Chapai> gnome-baker supports DL Ghotler
<bazhang> rerzerty: not sure what you are asking is this related to ubuntu?
<melter> i have 2 clocks in my gnome panel, does anyone know how to get 1 of them to show the time in another time zone?
<wamty> 2@81.84.226.62) Quit (Connection timed out)
<Ghotler> Chapai, Brasero isn't support?
<wamty> * hume (n=magnus@84-217-60-224.tn.glocalnet.net) has joined #ubuntu
<wamty> * Wujian (n=jebat@60.53.57.233) Quit (Connection timed out)
<wamty> <rerzerty> bazhang:
<wamty> <rerzerty> ???
<wamty> * Arwahabibi (n=mohamed@91.86.70.238) Quit ("Ex-Chat")
<FloodBot2> wamty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chapai> Ghotler, i tried it, i got the error you are probably getting, gnomebaker works fine
<Ghotler> Chapai, ok thanks
<bazhang> wamty: please pastebin
<codemon_> This ubuntu is a nice distro though from what I've seen so far. I used to use gentoo befroe, but ubuntu is really friendly
<tech0007> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<m0rk> what if i don't have a "45-libgphoto2.rules" in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<mohshami> hey guys, I can ssh to a remote host with putty when I use an http proxy setting, can anybody tell me what the command line option for that is?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu is a warm cuddly teddy bear.. Gentoo is a Rabid Porcupine. :)
<mohshami> hey guys, I can ssh to a remote host with putty when I use an http proxy setting, can anybody tell me what the command line option for that is?
<rerzerty> this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<david_-_-> compwiz18: hey take a look at this post ehit gives all the commands on what to do in nmap http://paste.ubuntu.com/9213/
<novato_br> why doesn't my videocard running Enemy Territoy on ubuntu ==> nvidia Tnt2 ?
<rerzerty> under the cell section
<bazhang> rerzerty: that is the one
<rerzerty> what is for ?
<novato_br> !tnt2
<ubottu> Factoid tnt2 not found
<bazhang> rerzerty: oh the cell? that is for ps3
<visik7> any hope to see a dvd ? nor mplayer nor vlc neither totem-xine are able to reproduce my dvd libdvdcss2 is install as well as libdvdread3
<rerzerty> is it possible to replace the windows mobile 5
<rerzerty> using this distro ?*
<rerzerty> on smart phone ,
<Sake> I installed rdiff-backup v1.1.14 using apt-get, but all my backup machines use version 1.1.15 and it gives me compatability errors. How do I upgrade it? Do I have to manually install v 1.1.15 from the webpage?
<bazhang> rerzerty: unless you use a ps3 for a cell phone no :)
<Ahmed> If I use ubuntu-desktop on my VPS, and multiple users are connected to it via NX client or something. Will they all see different desktops or the same one?
<rerzerty> ok
<rerzerty> thx bazhang
<rerzerty> for my router pc what i have to do ?
<zephyr_blore> hi. I have issues with my usb drives. I've pasted the logs at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9214/. Could anyone help please?
<reduz> Duude, what happened to gaim? :( where's the scrollbar? why this gay growing of the input area? :(
<bazhang> novato_br: have you asked in wine channel?
<Ahmed> If I use ubuntu-desktop on my VPS, and multiple users are connected to it via NX client or something. Will they all see different desktops or the same one?
<novato_br> Noya, bazhang
<novato_br> i'll see
<novato_br> but i've another question, bazhang
<bazhang> reduz please do not use that as a derogatory term thanks
<novato_br> my video card doesn't running ET game
<tech0007> zephyr_blore: its not detecting your usb drives, it could be your usb ports or the drives themselves
<reduz> bazhang, oh ok sorry about it
<lobo235> Ahmed, if they are using different users they should see different desktops
<amaafui> hey guys, I am using ubuntu 6.06. does skype work for 6.06 ?
<Ahmed> Ok
<[nix]> you guys know what file manager is shown in this shot? http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs30/f/2008/113/b/f/Sehenn_SShot_by_VisionsofArt.png
<bazhang> rerzerty: as I explained you need to do a bit of reading first-->this is pretty complex and not suited to a walkthrough on such a busy channel
<ange-dem> slt ya qqun qui parle french??????????
<zephyr_blore> tech0007: its the ports, the drives are fine i've tested them on a windows machine
<ubutom> hardy is now on my laptop, wooheee;-)
<bazhang> !fr | ange-dem
<ubottu> ange-dem: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<zephyr_blore> tech0007: how do i find out whats wrong with the ports?
<reduz> Question: Does anyone know how to turn pidgin (gaim) back to a regular text area for entering messages instead of this strange auto-grow one?
<BenB> zephyr_blore: zcat /proc/config.gz|grep USB
<tech0007> zephyr_blore: try known good usb devices like printers or flash drives
<who_> how do i get to the video configuration window in 8.04
<who_> ???
<Sake> does it break the file system if I install programs manually? I'm worried about installing software that's not in apt-get
<ubutom> who_, xfailsafedialog
<novato_br> bazhang, what can I do "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"." error message ?
<popey> reduz: known bug, you have to go back to version 2.3 for that
<who_> thx
<jrib> Sake: install to /opt or /usr/local if you have to install manually
<monkeyBox> Has anyone been able to get firebug working in FF3?
<reduz> popey, ah, will it be fixed in some update?
<popey> reduz: sorry, not a bug - a _feature_ introduced by the pidgin devs
<danilo_> hi, I'm italian, can you help me for configure one modem hsdpa??
<reduz> popey, ahh, no way to disable it?
<sarmisak> interesting... i can't change channels by 'cd #ubuntu'
<zephyr_blore> BenB: I've pasted the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9215/
<Sake> jrib: what if i Have to manually upgrade a program that's already installed by apt-get?
<popey> reduz: http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/04/30/1822237.shtml
<jrib> sarmisak: /join #ubuntu
<melter> i have two clocks in my gnome panel, how can i change one of them to show utc time?
<zephyr_blore> tech0007: I'm using a flash drive that worked in windows
<jrib> Sake: be sure you have to and install to /usr/local or /opt
<sarmisak> jrib: yes yes i know :D just a habit
<reduz> popey, whoa, didn't know this change was that important
<atlef> monkeyBox: it's not supported yet
<popey> reduz: yeah :S
<tech0007> zephyr_blore: any other usb devices that works, eg mouse/kboard?
<david_-_-> compwiz18:  hey i found this you know what it is?  type in terminal " telnet the-funk.net 7000 "
<sarmisak> anyone having problems with ubuntu amd64 flash player?
<reduz> popey, how sad, i hope they change this feature back
<danilo_> the model of the modem is MT512HS but dosn't work with Hardy...damn...
<sarmisak> mine hangs at 00:03 seconds or around
<BenB> zephyr_blore: ah, duh, your kernel doesn't want to tell its config. if the flash drive (USB stick) does not work, then you most likely don't have either the USB port drivers or the USB mass storage driver compiled into the kernel
<Stereoshaker> Hi @ all, does someone know how to fix the bc43xx freeze problem?
<zephyr_blore> tech0007: No usb devices work, they power up and then power down immediately
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone know why GFTP wont interact correctly with PROFTPD but the command line FTP client will act correctly?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: that's a telnet command; what the server does, I don't know. telnet will probably give you a command prompt on another computer or something
<ubutom> david_-_-, your loggin in to a remote host, probably windows server with that
<zephyr_blore> BenB: err, newbie here :) what does that mean in english ?
<david_-_-> i do uptime in terminal and it sayes 2 users but i am the only user.
<sarmisak> tcpdumpgod: gftp might be using passive mode?
<BonezAU> rofl
<BenB> zephyr_blore: did you compile the kernel yourself?
<tcpdumpgod> sarmisak, was checking that now ;) Thanks :D
<BenB> zephyr_blore: or where does your Linux kernel come from?
<compwiz18> david_-_-: you probably have a terminal open, and x open, yes? that's two users :P
<david_-_-> compwiz18:  and ubutom ah ok
<zephyr_blore> BenB: nope, used the distribution upgrade feature from fiesty to hardy
<BenB> zephyr_blore: try uname -a
<david_-_-> compwiz18: yes i have a term open and ah ok
<tcpdumpgod> That was it sarmisak, ty.
<sarmisak> tcpdumpgod: n.p.
<melter> monkeyBox, did you try the beta?
<monkeyBox> melter, yeah, I tried 1.1 beta
<jean> join #neuros
<zephyr_blore> BenB: output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9216/
<BenB> zephyr_blore: I guess I know what happened.... you upgraded your root filesystem, but not your kernel. I guess the kernel cannot load the modules.
<monkeyBox> melter, I just read a blog saying that a recent update to FF3 beta broke firebug 1.1.. apparently you have to use 1.2 alpha :-p
<BenB> everybody: is 2.6.24-16-generic feisty or hardy?
<drivetrax> 2,6 - 16 .. gutsy?
<reduz> popey, Any recommended gtk-based alternative?
<Pici> BenB: Hardy
<popey> reduz: i still use pidgin
<bazhang> http://awebfactory.com.ar/node/319 monkeyBox read the comments
<melter> monkeyBox, http://www.getfirebug.com/releases/
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<`ph8> does anyone have any idea how I can fix this problem with Hardy not recognising my on board network card properly? I assume this is what it is - the card appears but it can't connect to anything, i have a laptop using the same router (wired) and as i say, it still works if i boot to the old kernel - what info do i need to provide/look for?
<tech0007> zephyr_blore: you should have usbcore as minimum
<BenB> drivetrax. Pici : can you help zephyr_blore ? it seems his kernel cannot load its corresponding modules after an feisty->hardy upgrade. I am a newbie to ubuntu myslef.
<Otacon22> with wich program can i use my modem as a telephone?
<zephyr_blore>  BenB: Thanks for helping out !
<Pici> zephyr_blore: Did you upgrade to Gutsy before upgrading to Hardy?
<ubutom> Otacon22, you mean VoIP?
<zephyr_blore> Pici: Yes i did
<Otacon22> no
<Otacon22> use a modem as telephone
<Otacon22> use telephone line
<bazhang> what is firebug btw
<sarmisak> Otacon22: that's not logical, try connecting a phone maybe?
<eth01> wtf
<mysterycool> ive installed Greek on my ubuntu to type but how can I type in Greek instead of English?
<Otacon22> ghghgh
<BenB> bazhang: a JS7website debugging tool for firefox.
<eth01> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<sarmisak> bazhang: go to addons.mozilla.com, install it from there
<Mimi> Sorry to ask again... I've been looking for days now... I'm looking for a program that records sound that is playing on my computer. Say, I'm playing a video game and chatting on Ventrilo and I want to record both (no video, just sound). How do I do that? Thanks
<Otacon22> on windows it is possibile
<bazhang> eth01: what is up
<gnomefreak> eth01: ?
<eth01> ...
<stdin> eth01: staff are already dealing with it
<eth01> thanks Pici :)
<jtbandes_> I'm installing 8.04 on a Mac. Everything works for the most part, but my wireless card doesn't. It's an Airport Extreme card with the firmware "Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.5)". I saw something that looked promising on the alternate CD (I think it was b43-fwcutter), but it needs internet access to download something... so how can I get this working without internet access?
<BenB> zephyr_blore: try the following for confirming my theory: lsmod
<ubutom> Mimi, have you tried Audio-Recorder?
<sarmisak> jtbandes_: broadcom drivers have a problem
<eth01> stdin: not to my recollection.
<Otacon22> there are some software that make you able to use the modem by audio card, as telephon and compose numbers on phone line and call them
<sarmisak> jtbandes_: you might not be able to install them properly
<jtbandes_> sarmisak: ok, so what should I do?
<stdin> eth01: well we were already +rR and there's a k-line train ;)
<Otacon22> on linux there is for example vgetty that make you able to create an auto-response system
<BenB> zephyr_blore: if it shows no modules, that's your problem. you don't have stuff in /lib/modules/ that you need
<Otacon22> but i don't understand how it works
<sarmisak> i would recommend installing a usb or use an access point as a bridge if possible
<Otacon22> i'm a programmer, so i can do something
<Pici> stdin: the bots set -Rr, I reapplied it
<Otacon22> but if i don't know how...
<eth01> stdin: +Rr has only just been set.
<eth01> nod.
<stdin> eth01, Pici: hmm, so they did
<sarmisak> Otacon22: reading the vgetty manual and googling might help
<sarmisak> Otacon22: or your solution might be the mighty asterisk
<Otacon22> sarmisak, already done
<bazhang> thanks sarmisak not for just curious :)
<Otacon22> sarmisak, http://alpha.greenie.net/vgetty/
<jtbandes_> So what drivers can I use if not Broadcom?
<zephyr_blore> BenB: how do I know if the usb modules were loaded? what are the names?
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<navetz> can someone help me, my network manager is not detecting any devices
<napsy_> Is there a graphical tool for creating DEB packages?
<navetz> but but it does detect them at home
<Sake> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 server and the rdiff-backup package in apt-get is 1.1.14, Ubuntu 8.04 has rdiff-backup 1.1.15 in apt-get, is there a way to upgrade my version of the package to the hardy one or should I just reinstall the package from the source?
<drivetrax> Linus Torvalds has released version 2.6.25 of the Linux kernel.
<`box`> any success with installing 8.04 inside of windows vista ?
<david_-_-> i did alt-f2 thn typed free the fish and now he wont go away
<teddy> hello
<sarmisak> jtbandes_: i don't have any clear idea about it, if you are experienced you might try to install some experimental drivers
<sarmisak> jtbandes_: in my sisters notebook i just added a usb wireless unit
<sarmisak> jtbandes_: it worked fine
<Pici> david_-_-: killall gnome-panel
<denis_kv> тест
<reduz> QUESTION: My numpad stops working in ubuntu out of nothing
<babolat> whew... that was one tough screen, NickServ
<reduz> QUESTION (updated): My numpad stops working in ubuntu out of nothing, and starts controlling the mouse.. why?
<zephyr_blore> Pici: how can i get my usb devices to work?
<david_-_-> Pici:  what all will that close?
<zephyr_blore> Pici: Sorry if im bothering you, just wanted to know if there is an issue with the feisty>gutsy>hardy upgrade path
<Pici> david_-_-: That will kill wanda the fish, remove the panel which should automagically restart
<GuyFromHell> How can i grep from a time output?
<Pici> zephyr_blore: No, that is the recommended upgrade path, I just wanted to make sure that you did that.
<david_-_-> Pici: ah ok thank you
<bebe> can help me to install video card pleaseeee
<micky> hi, any ideas of an application which can undo a mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1 ? the partition was and still is ext3
<babolat> What does it mean when one gets "Failed to fetch http://foo.foo1.com/ubuntu...ubuntu/Release Unable to find expected entry"
<sarmisak> reduz: try shift + num lock
<zephyr_blore> Pici: Hmmn .. thanks. how would i know if the usb drivers are loaded in the kernel? what do i grep the lsmod output for?
<atlef> bebe: have you tried hardware drivers from the menu?
<sarmisak> reduz: i had the same problem, that gets rid of it.
<Pici> zephyr_blore: probably just for usb (or usbcore)
<reduz> sarmisak, ah thanks a lot
<bebe> yes but after i give restart my screen stay block with black screen
<zephyr_blore> Pici: Did that, it shows usbcore 146028  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<mysterycool> how can i type in another language?
<snowblink> what version of ruby ships with 8.04?
<babolat> !language | mysterycool
<ubottu> mysterycool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<KeithWeisshar> is the 64-bit version faster than the 32-bit version
<mysterycool> o_O
<mysterycool> erm,
<fatal_> Hi. Does anyone know how to make Firefox 3.beta *not* jump to current workspace when you open an url?
<mysterycool> thats not exactly what i need XD
<atlef> !video card | bebe:
<ubottu> Factoid video card not found
<bazhang> mysterycool: scim
<atlef> !nvidia | bebe:
<ubottu> bebe:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mysterycool> baxhang: excuse me?
<ikonia> fatal_: it always opens in the current workspace
<zephyr_blore> Pici: Anything else that i can check for to fix the problem ?
<bazhang> mysterycool: that is the package you need
<KeithWeisshar> is ubuntu amd64 faster than i386
<babolat> mysterycool: smart common input method... www.scim-im.org
<atlef> KeithWeisshar: i found it to be faster
<fatal_> ikonia: I'd prefer the browser to stay on the workspace it's already running on... no way to do that?
<bazhang> KeithWeisshar: this is a support channel--> for chat please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Schypher_> hello
<ikonia> fatal_: I think you can do that with x args on launch but you'd have to tie that into the launch icon
<tech0007> fyi...ubuntu openweek's next episode will be "ask Mark"
<Mimi> Hi, for reccording sound that goes to my speakers, do I use PCM  or Capture Mux ?
<ikonia> tech0007: we know
<CapnRedbeard> Bebe: Have you tried running displayconfig-gtk as sudo ?
<Pici> zephyr_blore: Check dmesg after you plug in your device(s)
<bazhang> tech0007: starting soon? thanks
<navetz> can someone help me, I can't get my network manager to detect a connection
<zephyr_blore> Pici: dmesg shows zilch. No reaction at all ..
<tech0007> bazhang: yup seems there was some change in sched
<Pici> zephyr_blore: :?
<Pici> er, :?
<sarmisak> KeithWeisshar: in most applications it is
<Pici> bah, I can't type today
<navetz> my network manager however does detect a connection from eth when I am at home.
<bazhang> tech0007: is that ubuntu-classroom or just the podcast/broadcast
<ikonia> navetz: is this a wirless connection ?
<babolat> is there a way around the "loading files needed to boot" part? the one you get when booting into Ubuntu after booting into windows?
<zephyr_blore> Pici: there is nothing new in dmesg related to the usb. Just the old lines from boot-up
<navetz> ikonia: no ethernet
<tech0007> bazhang: in the #ubuntu-classroom
<ikonia> navetz: so it can't detect anything when your plugged in at home
<bazhang> tech0007: thanks very much :)
<Pici> zephyr_blore: Thats rather odd
<spattz> KeithWeisshar: Atheros ar5007 wireless is better supported with 32 bit driver from madwifi. Maybe true of other hardware?
<ikonia> navetz: if you tail -f /var/log/messages do you see "eth1 up/down" messages when you plug the cable in and out
<navetz> ikonia: when I am at home it detects, but right now it wont work
<bmw> sd
<zephyr_blore> Pici: let me do it again and i shall place the output in the paste-bin
<navetz> ikonia: yea it says link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex
<bmw> народ посоветуйте плиз хороший плеер типа винапма =)
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, disconnect and reconnect it then run dmesg again
<fatal_> ikonia: I can't find any arguments that seems related, could you please give me some more details?
<ethan96I> !ru | bmw
<ubottu> bmw: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mysterycool> babolat: i have scim from synaptic. now what?
<zephyr_blore> Pici: output of dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221/
<atlef> !ru | bmw:
<ubottu> bmw:: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ikonia> fatal_: its the x and y co-ordinates argument, I'm not sure if they are available on firefox, but should be
<navetz> ikonia: then it says link down when its I unplug
<ikonia> navetz: thats a good sign
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: Thats what i did, i've placed the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9221/
<PrivateVoid> Russian... damn...
<ikonia> navetz: is your network dhcp or static ?
<mikefoo1> So my remote mailserver cant seem to resolve a specific .com.cn domain, but I used my home isp to resolve it fine. Anyone know off hand why this could be?  I can dig using opendns server and it resolves.. but mine doesn't
<PrivateVoid> ubottu - sorry I am not read that... that is russian right?
<ubottu> PrivateVoid: Error: "-" is not a valid command.
<navetz> ikonia: I am trying to set a static ip address
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, please disconnect and reconnect the usb, then type in just "dmesg"  and pastebin the entire output. thank you
<mysterycool> how can i type other languages?
<ikonia> mikefoo1: contact the admin of your mail server domain
<ikonia> navetz: is the network static or dhcp though
<mikefoo1> ikonia: I am the admin
<hwilde> mysterycool, go up in the menu   System- >  Admin -> Language Support
<x1250> :D
<x1250> lol
<ethan96I> PrivateVoid: ubotu is a bot :P
<navetz> ikonia: I am not sure, is there a way I can find out.
<ikonia> mikefoo1: what dns servers is the mailhost using ?
<atlef> !scim | mysterycool:
<ubottu> mysterycool:: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<ikonia> navetz: contact you network admin
<mikefoo1> ikonia: its own.
<ikonia> navetz: it's probably dhcp, most environments are
<dwhsi1> so how do I get gnome terminal to start with a different window size?
<ikonia> mikefoo1: ok, so manually can you nslookup or dig the domain ?
<navetz> ikonia: I am pretty sure it is static, this is a business environment.
<ikonia> navetz: most businesses are dhcp - you'll need to check. If it is static ask for a valid ip/subnet thats free from your IP hostmaster
<navetz> ikonia: Is a subnet the same as a gateway?
<bebe> i set active my graphic card from restricted drivers and after reboot screen stay black :(
<babolat> sorry, forgot to leave an away msg..  check this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<ikonia> navetz: no
<sarmisak> navetz: no it's a group of ips which distincts networks from each other
<babolat> mysterycool: sorry, forgot to leave an away msg..  check this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: dmesg output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9223/
<Sake> I'm running ubuntu 7.10 server and the rdiff-backup package in apt-get is 1.1.14, Ubuntu 8.04 has rdiff-backup 1.1.15 in apt-get, is there a way to upgrade my version of the package to the hardy one or should I just reinstall the package from the source?
<duude> Ubuntu is grreat, at least compared to the preinstalled Windows vista which is in different language
<sarmisak> is anyone having problems with sarg on amd64?
<CapnRedbeard> bebe: i had same prob. yesterday with on-board vid. driver here, re-started in recover mode and ok.
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, it did not register a usb disconnect and reconnect at the bottom of dmesg.
<ikonia> Sake: don't mix and match packages / ditros
<sarmisak> it's always reports 'stack smashing' and abors
<drivetrax> wow, ATI has a driver for Hardy!  mebe it will work for me
<ikonia> Sake: as in sarge debian, or sarge the application
<adriaan> this is slightly off-topic, but is anyone else having trouble with pidgin atm?
<hwilde> !ati | drivetrax
<ubottu> drivetrax: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<navetz> ikonia: sarmisak: I am looking at my network manager and I don't see a subnet option: my options are ip, netmask, broadcast, gateway
<Bodsda_coding> what was the kernel used in hardy beta 5? is it still available?
<ikonia> sarmisak: ahh what version of ubuntu are you using on
<navetz> ikonia: sarmisak: are one of those the subnet, or am I way off?
<hwilde> !downgrade | Bodsda_coding
<ubottu> Bodsda_coding: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ikonia> navetz: no, I mean from the physical human who manages your network
<sarmisak> ikonia: gutsy
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: I know, it's not detecting the device at all. is there anything more that i can check for?
<In-Sane> hi, am using Ubuntu 8.04, I am using HUAWEI FWT modem but not able to set it up, any suggestions please?
<sarmisak> navetz: netmask
<ikonia> sarmisak: desktop/server ?
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, what kind of device is it
<sarmisak> ikonia: server
<Bodsda_coding> hwilde, not downgrading just downgrading the kernel and that wont break my system
<x1250> Sake: $ apt-cache policy rdiff-backup, read the repository, and an equal hardy repository in /etc/apt/sources.list. Then $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -t hardy install rdiff-backup
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: its a sandisk cruzer flash drive
<navetz> ikonia: sarmisak: ah ok, i have the netmask.
<x1250> that should install hardy version
<sarmisak> ikonia: i can upgrade to hardy at no cost and minimum time
<ikonia> sarmisak: ok, the ubuntu server kernel has SSP built into the kernel, I've seen that complaint before
<x1250> fix: and add an equal hardy repository...
<sarmisak> hmms then sarg people should solve it
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, does it light up?  can you plug it into a different usb port?  do other usb devices light up in that port?   does it work on different computer?
<ikonia> navetz: do you have a valid ip address on the right network with the right netmask, ask your network IP manager
<sarmisak> navetz: you should ask your network administrator
<navetz> ikonia: sarmisak: I have the netmask, a static ip address, and a gateway from the network namager here
<sarmisak> navetz: as an admin I lock the mac addresses against ip's
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: it lights up for a moment then the lights go off. I have two usb ports, both work (do not work :) )exactly the same. It works on a windows computer
<ikonia> navetz: I suggest you get your network administrator to look over your shoulder when entering it, as if the card is seen the only thing stopping it would be an address from the wrong subnet
<sarmisak> navetz: ok try this
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, do you have any other usb devices to plug in to verify the usb ports work
<reduz> Question: I'm having TCP connections stall after upgrading to hardy, windows works fine behind the router, ubuntu doesn't
<sarmisak> navetz: type your static ip to your ip, set netmask 255.255.255.0, and gateway to your gateway
<navetz> sarmisak: i have done that
<sarmisak> if you can ping your gateway everything should work smoothly
<babolat> another member of the forum asked me this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9226/ I'd like to help him, but don't know what to tell him.. Does someone know how to fix it?
<hwilde> navetz, kill the network manager process, then ifconfig it and /sbin/route the gateway.
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: I tried my external hard disk, my creative media player and both work on my work laptop (windows) and do not work at home (hardy)]
<navetz> hwilde: how do I do that?
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, does the physical usb port on your linux machine work
<co_cr_WARIA_baek> hi all
<NetTroller> hello ..anyone tell me where I can get forum help? I can't post..and I've searched to see why..but its difficult navigating the forums
<co_cr_WARIA_baek> hi semua
<hwilde> navetz, killall NetworkManager  NetworkManagerDispather
<hwilde> navetz, ifconfig eth0 [ip here] netmask [netmaskhere]
<ikonia> NetTroller: can't post where ?
<hwilde> navetz, /sbin/route add default gw [gatewayhere] eth0
<NetTroller> ikonia forums
<hwilde> navetz, replace eth0 with your interface name of course, and use sudo
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: How do i check that out? and could it be a problem with permissions of the usb devices at /dev/bus/usb/00*/* ?
<kenci> hi all
<ikonia> NetTroller: join #ubuntuforums or send a pm to one of the forum admins
<jwilson> Hello everyone. Im having an USB audio problem. Can someone assist me?
<kenci> can someone help me a bit
<NetTroller> ubuntoforums.org
<kenci> i have a problem
<kenci>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<melter> i have two clock applets in my gnome panel, how can i change one of them to show utc time?
<kenci> how do i fix that
<hwilde> NetTroller, you have to register first
<ikonia> kenci: run dpkg --configure -a
<sarmisak> kenci: just do what it says?
<ikonia> kenci: it gives you the fix in english
<babolat> !sound | jwilson
<ubottu> jwilson: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> kenci: run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal
<kenci> tnx
<NetTroller> thanks kindly ikonia
<BenB> is it possible that the installer kernel of the 8.04 install has no vfat filesystem compiled in?
<ikonia> BenB: its modular
<ikonia> BenB: it's not compiled in
<kuma> hi, i'm trying to config an ad-hoc connection
<sarmisak> bye all
<navetz> ikonia: sarmisak: it is pinging my gateway correctly
<kuma> can someone help me?
<BenB> it sees my USB stick on dmesg, but mount fails with "invalid argument"§
<NetTroller> hwilde yep..am registered..wanted to post in absolute beginners..but didn't allow me to
<hwilde> kuma, man iwpriv
<navetz> hwilde: let me give that a shot
<hwilde> NetTroller, what did it say, error message?
<BenB> ikonia: does it have auto-loading of modules?
<ikonia> BenB: yes
<BenB> ikonia: why would mount then say "invalid argument"?
<ce_luvy>  my self
<kuma> hwilde: iwpriv? i tried the command $sudo iwconfig wlan essid XXX with no success
<BenB> ikonia: sda1 is shown on dmesg
<ikonia> BenB: maybe it's passing an invalid argument, the most common cause would be a "tricky" label on the disk
<ikonia> BenB: what is the volume label on the usb drive ?
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: is there anything that i can check for the physical usb drive to work?
<hwilde> BenB, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"  "sudo df -ha"  and then the mount command you are trying to run
<tanath> i keep getting a triangular alert in the status area saying my package information is out of date, even though it isn't
<NetTroller> hwilde said I could be trying to edit somebodies post..or "# If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation." ... but I am logged in
<ikonia> hwilde: it's hal automounting
<BenB> ikonia: no label (shown by cfdisk)
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, plug the usb drive into another computer ;;  plus another usb device in the port
<atlef> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> NetTroller: join #ubuntuforums or pm and administrator, this is the OS support channel
<hwilde> NetTroller, clear your cache, close your browser, and then try again
<quarph> hoho
<tanath> even after updating several times it still comes back
<NetTroller> okay ikonia ..thanks again..will do
<ikonia> BenB: for arguments sake try this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<NetTroller> thanks hwilde ..will try that as well
<BenB> ikonia: did that, same result
<babolat> tanath: is your time set correctly?
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: I'm sorry, i did not understand that. I need to remove the usb port and attach it to another computer?
<ikonia> BenB: can you paste you putting in the command and the output in http://paste.ubuntu.com please.
<tanath> babolat, yep. using ntp servers, so...
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, divide and conquer man!  does the usb drive work in another computer?  does another usb device work on your computer?
<babolat> tanath: what server are u using for the repos?
<hwilde> kuma,  sudo /sbin/iwconfig ath0 mode ad-hoc
<KeithWeisshar> why is wubi not included on the ubuntu dvd?
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: because it's not a livecd
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: well, no usb device seems to work on my ubuntu machine, and they all work on my windows machine. :(
<mysterycool> i am trying to type greek but i cant get it to work. i have scim and selected greek from the language settings thingy but it still wont work :( help plz =[
<tanath> babolat, well, i had a fast mirror selected, but i tried switching back to the default official mirror, and it still does it
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: but maybe thats a question you should post to the packages
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, I think the usb port are dead on your machine.
<hwilde> BenB, can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"  "sudo df -ha"  and then the mount command you are trying to run
<babolat> tanath: try the Best Server function
<KeithWeisshar> only the cd version has wubi
<BenB> ikonia: no, that's on another machine where I have no net access - it's in the installer, remember? but it's really just mkdir source/; mount /dev/sda1 /source/ "Invalid argument"
<hydrogen> hwilde: no need to use sudo with df
<navetz> hwilde: when I try those things I keep getting unknown host
<tanath> babolat, that's what i used
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: Which means that i cannot get them to work again ?
<ikonia> BenB: this is in the installed ?
<ikonia> BenB: installer sorry ?
<hwilde> zephyr_blore, do you have all the updates?
<ikonia> BenB: I thought this was on an installed machine
<kenci> when i run dpkg --configure -a.. some mysql installation starts
<kenci> why is that
<BenB> ikonia: yes, said so in the beginning
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: just updated 3 hours ago.
<ikonia> kenci: your installing mysql-server
<ikonia> BenB: I misesd that
<ikonia> BenB: why do you want to mount your usb stick in the installer ?
<BenB> ikonia: 8.04 installer.... I am trying to install from a USB stick
<kenci> do i need to
<hwilde> kenci, I broke one of my machines like that... :(   I never fixed it.  anytime I did apt-get it also got stuck into mysql-server
<BenB> ikonia: no CD-ROM anymore
<ikonia> BenB: install from a usb stick, what have you done, just dumped the iso on the usb ?
<BenB> hwilde: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/1003967
<bobbo> kenci: have you tried running sudo apt-get remove mysql-server ?
<BenB> (hey pastebin-ca is over 1 million! :) )
<kenci> weird
<kenci> no
<kenci> will try that now
<navetz> hwilde: should I restart my computer to see if these settings worked?
<ikonia> BenB: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<ikonia> BenB: sorry, I thought you said it was /dev/sda
<hwilde> navetz, run ifconfig and see if your IP and Netmask are correct
<tanath> babolat, using rafal.ca mirror at the moment
<Fritzel> is there an easy way to install all -dev packages for everythign I have on the system?
<BenB> ikonia: again, different machines. sdb here, sda on machine where installer runs
<hwilde> BenB, ikonia,   try sudo mkdir /test      sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /test
<ikonia> Fritzel: not really
<navetz> hwilde: is my destination suppose to be my ip?
<BenB> hwilde: I did that, same result
<Fritzel> ikonia, -nod- figured as much thanks though
<johnny_> hello everyone
<ikonia> BenB: "sudo modprobe vfat"
<ikonia> Fritzel: sorry
<hwilde> BenB, if you can get through the install we can tell you how to mount it afterwards :)
<kenci> bobbo.. cant do that
<hwilde> navetz, it should say inet addr: 192.168.0.25   or whatever your ip is
<kenci> keeps telling me that i need to sonfigure
<BenB> hwilde: funny :)
<ikonia> kenci: configure mysql then
<bobbo> kenci: pastebin the error message?
<johnny_> can someone help me?
<kenci> i've tried to install steamm
<hwilde> navetz, then it should say Mask:255.255.255.0  or your netmask
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: would it help if i booted of the live cd and check if the drive works?
<kenci> kenci@kenci-x:~$ sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<kenci> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hwilde> ikonia, I had that same bug.  I never fixed it.  it's stuck in a mysql-server install no matter what
<BenB> ikonia: what's the best way to install via USB stick? tried 2 ways already:
<babolat> tanath: that's an odd problem... have u tried any other server that's near the one you have right now?
<ikonia> hwilde: just get him to configure it then
<hwilde> !usb | BenB
<ubottu> BenB: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pici> kenci: How did you try to install Steam?
<kenci> ikonia.. i dont need a mysql server :)
<spattz> Hi all. No joy for me with ar5007 wifi, Hardy 64 bit, and included atheros drivers, or madwifi. I want to try ndiswrapper, but - which windows driver? XP, vista? or has anyone had success with that hardware?
<hwilde> ikonia,  no matter what I could never get past it.  I haven't been able to apt or dpkg anything on that machine since.
<BenB> isotostick.sh script mentioned on some help.u.c page, and boot.img.gz plus the .iso plus syslinux
<kenci> sudo apt-get install steam
<ikonia> kenci: so configure it as you've done a mass update, then remove it later
<cosminb> is there a way to downgrade a package using Synaptic?
<tanath> babolat, yeah, tried that too. that didn't work either, which is why i tried the official ones. also thought maybe the mirrors fell behind due to the official servers being overloaded
<hwilde> !ndiswrapper | spattz
<ubottu> spattz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hwilde> !downgrade | cosminb
<ubottu> cosminb: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Pici> kenci: Are you trying to install Valve Software's Steam?
<kenci> yes pici
<ikonia> !away > chmac_away
<navetz> hwilde: ah ok, well I see my ip under inet and my mask under Mask, but it also says Bcast which I am guessing is suppose to be my gateway, and that has the first 3 parts of the IP correct but the last part is .255
<babolat> tanath: that's unlikely.. its been what, more than a week since the release..
<chmac_away> ikonia: Quoi?
<BenB> hwilde: that's what I've been using at first. it fails miserably.
<ikonia> chmac_away: see the message from ubottu
<cosminb> hwilde: just one package... it seems it broke bluetooth support for my phone, bluez-utils 3.26
<Pici> kenci: the Steam package is not that, its for "an Environment for cooperative knowledge management"
<Flynsarmy> Hi. I'm trying to recode a windows .reg file but when i do it returns: "failed: Untranslatable input in step `ISO-10646-UCS-2..ANSI_X3.4-1968'"
<navetz> hwilde: I meant to say the first 3 parts of my gateway correct***
<cosminb> hwilde: I want to switch to a previous version of bluez-utils
<kenci> pici
<BenB> now I use https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<tanath> babolat, a week. but they're still slow
<kenci> i have a problem now.. i cant install my soundcard driver cuz of this
<Pici> kenci: apt-cache show steam
<BenB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick does *not* work at all
<ikonia> !away > Bodsda_afk
<babolat> tanath: are u *sure* that ur time is set correctly? coz right now I still can't think of any other cause.. still looking into it though
<hwilde> navetz, ignore bcast.  type sudo /sbin/route   does it say default and have your gateway ?
<kane77> navetz, no Bcast is broadcast which is the last ip address in subnet so if your netmask is 255.255.255.0 your bcast should end in 255
<Pici> kenci: Then remove the steam package, also follow any directions that apt tells you to repair the install
<babolat> tanath: what other debs have u added to the repo list?
<chmac_away> Any idea who maintains ubottu?
<tanath> babolat, my computer time is the same as my kinetic watch and my cell phone
<ikonia> chmac_away: the ubuntu irc operators
<bazhang> Ubuntu founder now in #ubuntu-classroom
<zephyr_blore> hwilde: thanks for your help, i think i need to do some more research :|
<BenB> ikonia: can I just copy dump the iso file on the USB drive, ala cat ubunntu.iso > /dev/sba1 ?
<zephyr_blore> BenB: thanks !
<chmac_away> ikonia: Do you know how to pass on feedback?
<zephyr_blore> Pici: Thanks !
<BenB> zephyr_blore: good luck
<ikonia> BenB: that won't "boot it" but you can mount it loop back as a mobile reop
<cosminb> so... is there a way to downgrade a package, using synaptic or apt-get?
<babolat> tanath: what other debs have u added to the repo list?
<ikonia> chmac_away: contact the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<hwilde> !downgrade | cosminb
<ubottu> cosminb: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jwilson> regarding to the alasamixer. I'm using usb headphone for audio. I can hear instant message sounds but nothing flashbased
<harveyd> every time I play music in firefox, rythmbox stops working
<BenB> ikonia: ok, that doesn't help, then. I guess syslinux won't work on it either, given that it's no FAT?
<navetz> hwilde: kane77:  yes it says default and it has my gateway. (not sure if thes means anything but genmask is 0.0.0.0, Flags is UG, Metric is 100, Ref is 0, Use is 0 and Iface is eth0
<harveyd> until I reboot
<ikonia> BenB: spot on
<hwilde> navetz, that's fine
<hwilde> navetz, can you ping the gateway now
<MatBoy> does someone know a good way to do a chkdsk using linux on a NTFS partition ?
<navetz> hwilde: yea
<harveyd> is there an easy way to just 'restart' sound
<Qnuffy> hiho
<harveyd> without a full reboot
<navetz> hwilde: its pinging
<hwilde> navetz, ok then you are online!
<x1250> harveyd: $ kill -9 sound_server_here
<babolat> tanath: could u pastebin your $sudo apt-get update results?
<navetz> hwilde: haha awesome!
<hwilde> navetz, can you please pastebin the output of "ifconfig"   "/sbin/route"  and "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<x1250> with sudo
<thefish> hwilde, navetz - may need to update resolv.conf as well for dns ;)
<hwilde> thefish, i'm going to have him hook up is interfaces file now that he has the right settings :)
<tanath> babolat, working on it
<tanath> babolat, http://pastebin.ca/1003974
<babolat> tanath: ok :)
<harveyd> how can I find the current sound server?
<tanath> babolat, that's from my sources list
<thefish> hwilde, is it possible with networkmanager to have "failover" configs for when dhcpclient times out?
<kuma> hwilde i tried mounting the ad-hoc like you told me, can you look the nopaste please http://rafb.net/p/OVNIT581.html
<x1250> harveyd: $ ps -A, or something like that
<thefish> i usually just add an alias when i need a static address
<Qnuffy> how i can change the resolution within the login manager?
<tanath> babolat, http://pastebin.ca/1003975
<x1250> harveyd: you can use the system monitor...
<harveyd> ps -A lists quite a lot though :P
<hwilde> thefish, on one of my machines I hacked the dhclient to not clear out the old settings on failure.  that works pretty nice
<x1250> harveyd: yep
<harveyd> none of them are obviously related to sound
<hwilde> harveyd, lsmod | grep snd
<babolat> tanath: looking
<thefish> hwilde, nice plan, is that in options or actual source hacking?
<x1250> harveyd: pulseaudio, esd, alsa, etc
<hwilde> kuma, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<hwilde> thefish, src hack :/
<Qnuffy> Is there anyone who can help me?
<hwilde> !help | Qnuffy
<ubottu> Qnuffy: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<hwilde> umm that is not the rigth help
<navetz> hwilde: here is the pastebin : http://pastebin.com/m726ffed
<atlef> !ask | Qnuffy:
<ubottu> Qnuffy:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<harveyd> ok, cheers
<navetz> hwilde: do you think my network manager will work when I restart?
<thefish> hwilde, ill stick to eth0:1 then ;)
<Qnuffy> I want to know how i can change the resolution of the login screen o:
<babolat> tanath: when did u start getting this problem?
<kuma> hwilde: i got "no scan results"
<tanath> babolat, a few days after upgrading to hardy
<hwilde> !fixres | Qnuffy
<ubottu> Qnuffy: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atlef> Qnuffy: is it not the same as your desktop?
<tanath> babolat, the day after release i believe
<hwilde> kuma, ifconfig wlan0 down;  ifconfig wlan0 up;  iwpriv wlan0 mode adhoc;  iwlist wlan0 scan
<Qnuffy> No it isnt
<novato_br> tnt2 is 3Dvideo card ?
<Qnuffy> its higher than my desktop
<babolat> tanath: and did u have exactly these *before* the release, and they worked?
<gordon_> anybody know how to add additional screen resolutions in hardy?  I used to do this in xorg.conf but that file has changed significantly-- my max resolution isn't big enough for my external monitor
<tanath> babolat, well, change hardy to gutsy, and yes
<babolat> tanath: and did u have exactly these sources *before* the release, and they worked?
<hwilde> !fixres | gordon_
<ubottu> gordon_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BenB> ikonia, hwilde: ok, modprobe vfat did the trick. auto module loading is *not* enabled in the installer kernel
<babolat> tanath: finally, did u have to add a PGP/GPG Public Key back then?
<fde> gordon_: It will still honor what you used to do in that file... it simply isn't required anymore, so they don't fill that in by default.
<novato_br> !ttn2
<ubottu> Factoid ttn2 not found
<novato_br> !tnt2
<ubottu> Factoid tnt2 not found
<tanath> babolat, i had added some pgp keys several releases ago... none since
<ikonia> BenB: it is, it probably just didn't work in this senario
<YouKnowMe> I started playing a song by moving my cursor over it, then a deleted it while it was playing. Now it won't stop, and its 30Mins long.. Help?
<BenB> ikonia, hwilde: make mental note: mount saying "Invalid argument" may be that the filesystem is not in the kernel
<Wulfie> hey folks - I just upgraded to hardy heron the other day.  Earlier it seems my WM died - I couldn't move out of the window I was in, mouse clicks weren't being registered etc,  I restarted X (and the computer) now I start, my auto-launch apps work, I have a desktop with icons.  But I have no top or bottom bars (menus, taskbar, etc)
<babolat> tanath: well, line 88 says that you need to this time..
<ikonia> BenB: I know this, thats why I told you to modprobe it
<fde> YouKnowMe: ps -e show it?
<BenB> (I thought it was a bad dev path)
<act1v8> Does someone, possibly, knows how to use the dead-keys in Cyrillic (Macedonian) keyboard support to enter difficult characters like ѐ ? Or the system Ctrl+Shift+u0450 when the Cyrillic keyboard settings are present?
<tanath> babolat, been thinking of looking for a google one, but never needed it, and never got around to it
<atlef> !nvidia | novato_br:
<ubottu> novato_br:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> BenB, /join #ubuntu-devel
<gordon_> hwilde, fde thanks!  i'll check that link first and if no answer there-- i'll just go the xorg.conf route
<navetz> hwilde: also, I am not sure if I mentioned this before, but I am running KDE on ubuntu server edition.
<BenB> ikonia: ok, next problem.... I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<tanath> babolat, no, i always had that google one. never affected anything. just alerted me is all
<BenB> ikonia: now do I make it use the iso file copied on the USB stick?
<BenB> ikonia: it keeps asking me for a mirror server.
<tanath> babolat, the key is just to say you trust the repo after all, otherwise it prompts you when installing stuff from it
<act1v8> anyone?
<hwilde> navetz, your /etc/network/interfaces file seems to be ok.  it should work on reboot.  you can also try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<ikonia> BenB: the iso image on the usb stick is squashfs, you'd need to decompress it
<fde> tanath: Yes, well, you really ought to trust the repos you're adding... else you shouldn't add them  :P
<BenB> there is nothing in the install menu either, just "configure network", "select mirror server" and "download components"
<babolat> tanath: well, there was this one other guy who was having a problem with security.ubuntu.com as well.... dunno if that's relevant
<navetz> hwilde: thanks man, I really appreciate the help
<ikonia> BenB: what are you actually booting from ?
<BenB> ikonia: that's not what the tutorial says, it says the iso would be used
<BenB> ikonia: USB stick
<Carlos>  /join #ubuntu-br
<tanath> fde, oh, i trust the google repo, i just hadn't bothered to get the pgp key :P
<kuma> hwilde i typed "sudo iwpriv wlan0 mode adhoc" and got "Invalid command: mode"
<tanath> babolat, haven't had a prob with that..
<ikonia> BenB: it should be able to "boot" the iso, not use the iso as a repo
<ikonia> BenB:  is it booting the iso or something else ?
<hwilde> BenB, ikonia,  need to hack the apt sources.list to look at hte usb not cdrom
<ironfoot_495> I'm trying to set up Screem is there some procedures or howto?
<fx_> hi
<fde> act1v8: You can get access to the special character codes via Applications > Accessories > Character Map ... sorry, I'm not aware of how to use escape keys though...
<ironfoot_495> To get the links set right?
<Batch> What can i download to be able to watch videos in firefox on sites such as: Youtube or Stickam?
<BenB> ikonia: it's booting from boot.img, see tutorial
<fde> tanath: Always say yes, or simply only activate them when you know you'll need them...
<Sake> x1250: thanks!
<act1v8> fde: I know about the Character Map. But it's too big of a procedure to do when you are writing an essay, novel or whatever.
<tanath> fde, say yes to what?
<atlef> Batch: ubuntu restricted extras
<Batch> oops
<ikonia> BenB: I can't see that working but you could try hwilde's suggestion of changing the source.list
<babolat> tanath: well, i'm stumped... :-/
<Sake> ikonia: so you think x1250's suggestion is bad? why?
<atlef> Batch: in add remove programs̈́
<act1v8> fde: And do not forget about when using any other non-american keyboard layout. The Unicode keypresses aren't present.
<Batch> I have that repo enabled i think
<fde> Batch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ikonia> Sake: which suggestion, I didn't see it ?
<kenci> to install wine.. can i just use sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia> kenci: just pull it out of the repos with your package manager of choice
<atlef> kenci: get wine-doors. more gets installed
<hwilde> BenB, ikonia   in the apt sources.list it's looking for the cdrom, which you need to change to the usb drive
<visik7> any hope to see a dvd ? nor mplayer nor vlc neither totem-xine are able to reproduce my dvd libdvdcss2 is install as well as libdvdread3
<fde> tanath: The command line says "Do you want to import this key? [y/N]" in such cases.
<Batch> ty fde and atl
<ikonia> hwilde: but his "repo" is in squashfs iso, that why I don't think it will work
<hwilde> ohhh
<ikonia> hwilde: I agree with what your saying
<d90> why serbian language was never listed on ubuntu install cd? Not even in 8.04?
<ikonia> hwilde: but it's not in that state, his repo is an ubuntu desktop iso
<tanath> fde, uh, if you try to import the key, which i haven't yet. working on it though
<fde> d90: Maybe it's not fully translated, would be a great place for you to start getting involved  :D
<EvilAIM> mark!
<atlef> EvilAIM: what?
<_`XeOn_> how do i upgrade to Gutsy from Festy without doing all the first update in feisty if fresh install?
<tanath> fde, i can't find the key
<EvilAIM> Who is Mark here?
<ikonia> _`XeOn_: you need to brin fesity up to date first
<d90> fde:, but there are bosnian (difference les than 5% in words in compare with serbian), but serbian is far more better localized.
<kenci> atlef.. the system could not find wine-doors
<_`XeOn_> ikonia: ok thanks
<tanath> fde, nvm
<jrib> _`XeOn_: if it's a fresh install just do a fresh gutsy install (or hardy if that is your end goal)
<sparr__> ikonia: it bothers me that ubuntu's package maintainers only support certain upgrade paths
<navetz> hwilde: is there a network manager with a gui you recommend? I am using KNetworkManager but I cant get it to detect devices
<atlef> kenci: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<amerio> any good guide for 3945ABG wireless card?
<ikonia> sparr__: the upgrade paths are VERY open, it's common in all os's to bring the old OS up to date before upgrading to a new.
<sparr__> navetz: try nm-applet (gnome)
<fde> sparr__: Microsoft and Apple only support one: Buy the new product.
<sparr__> ikonia: no, it's not.  particularly in debian.
<hwilde> navetz, I don't trust any of the guis... because of problems like yours and many others.
<_`XeOn_> is Hardy having issues?
<d90> fde:, how can I help localizing ubuntu more?
<atlef> kenci: there is a deb package
<mysterycool> how can i type in another language except than English?
<_`XeOn_> wich one is more stable? Gutsy or Hardy?
<hwilde> mysterycool, i'm tired of answering your question over and over!
<jrib> _`XeOn_: they're both stable releases
<sparr__> ikonia: if [random package] 1.0 -> 1.1 -> 2.0 works, but 1.0 -> 2.0 doesn't, i consider that a bug.
<mysterycool> hwilde: u didnt answer
<sparr__> _`XeOn_: gutsy
<ikonia> sparr__: I'd disagree, look behind the sence at what the debian update does. But thats not really for this topic (plus also be aware of the differences between certain upgrade paths eg: the old LTS to new)
<tanath> fde, babolat ok, got the google key thing out of the way. alert still came back
<mysterycool> hwilde: and the people who did didnt get it right =[
<hwilde> mysterycool, go up in the menu   System- >  Admin -> Language Support
<fde> d90: https://translations.launchpad.net/
<jrib> sparr__: they're always looking for help
<hwilde> mysterycool, go up in the menu   System- >  Admin -> Language Support
<atlef> kenci: and it may seem to freeze, but be patient
<mysterycool> hwidle: i went
<navetz> hwilde: well I neet to set up a DNS and some other stuff, I don't know how to do it without a GUI :( I need learn all that you know
<_`XeOn_> thanks quick help here as always :)
<kuma> hwilde: by the way, all this changes i'm making the ad-hoc will affect me the next time i try to connect to a wireless conection?
<mysterycool> hwidle: it still wont work =[
<hwilde> navetz, put the dns server in /etc/resolv.conf
<pord> hi there ive got a problem.... when i use the "update-menus" command i get "sh: illegal option -r". Can any1 help
<fde> tanath: hit "Refresh" or 'sudo apt-get update'
<gordon_> in xorg.conf, where it says, "Configured Monitor"... where are those settings configured?
<hwilde> kuma, no you will have to hack some config files to do that...  i'm not sure how to make it adhoc on boot except by running those commands in /etc/rc.local
<tanath> fde, yeah, i did. that's how i know it's "out of the way" :P
<sparr__> gordon: in that section
<babolat> tanath: try another server still? dunno
<tanath> hm
<mysterycool> hwidle: ive chosen my language then I hit apply. then what??! :S
<gordon_> sparr__: but there is nothing there except for Identifier "Configured Monitor"
<fde> tanath: You said it still came back though... it shouldn't...
<kuma> hwilde: oh, ok, that's a relif... btw i typed "sudo iwpriv wlan0 mode adhoc" and got "Invalid command: mode"
<sparr__> gordon: an empty section is a valid configuration
<gordon_> sparr__: ah, i see. thanks
<tanath> fde, i mean the alert in the status bar about package info being outdated
<sparr__> gordon: generally speaking though, you would do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to change those settings.
<tanath> fde, if you missed it, that's the problem i'm working on
<sparr__> gordon: assuming you don't want to go through the docs and do things by hand
<tanath> fde, the google thing was just an aside in case it was causing it
<pord> when i use the "update-menus" command i get "sh: illegal option -r". Can any1 help
<navetz> hwilde: is the nameserver suppose to be the ip?
<hwilde> kuma, hold on i'll find the right command...
<fde> pord: Does it say file and line?
<hwilde> navetz, nameserver 192.168.0.213
<pord> no
<hwilde> navetz, and you can put in multiple ones
<svl> I'm suffering from this libpam-encfs bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpam-encfs/+bug/205783/ - now someone has made available a ppa - https://launchpad.net/~rrenomeron/+archive - which I'd like to install. I've added the two entries to the third-party software sources list, but I don't know how to now actually get synaptic to _get_ that fix for me?
<kuma> hwilde: thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205783 in libpam-encfs "pam-encfs fails on upgrade to Hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pord> fde no it doesnt
<fde> pord: Eh... then I'd recommend not using that and right clicking on Applications and selecting "Edit Menus" and do whatever there...
<navetz> hwilde: what do you mean by multiple ones?
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy.
<fde> pord: If you're running kde, use kmenuedit
<sparr> pord: bug in /etc/menu-methods/fvwm-crystal (you have that file?)
<hwilde> navetz, you can put in the primary and secondary nameserver on two lines
<pord> i might have that sparr
<tanath> huh, the wine repo gave me a 404
<pord> sparr yes i do... how can i fix bug?
<sparr> edit that file and replace "sh -r" with "bash -r"
<pord> rgr
<sparr> ill file a bug report with a patch
<tanath> didn't 5 mins ago
<Jpeg9001> hey guys i have a weird problem... i just installer 8.04 on my comp and when i try to start gnome, X just fails. And if i try to go in some console, the screen turns black then i see the login screen but frozend with some weird colors on the top
<navetz> hwilde: ah ok, thanks
<Jpeg9001> installed*
<navetz> hwilde: bad news, on a restart, my internet doesn't work by default:(
<pord> sparr thanks thats done the trick :D
<m0rk> is there any one that may be able to help with a digital camera issue?
<tanath> Jpeg9001, when you try to log in?
<hwilde> kuma, does  "iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc"  work?
<Jpeg9001> yeah
<tanath> Jpeg9001, did you try the failsafe gnome session?
<kuma> hwilde: yup
<Jpeg9001> i tried the failsafe thing, with only a console and it works
<hwilde> kuma, ok then there you go :)
<tanath> Jpeg9001, there's a failsafe gnome session. try that
<hwilde> kuma,  to do that on boot add to /etc/network/interfaces under wlan0   "wireless-mode ad-hoc"
<fde> sparr: Thanks, I usually assume Gnome in here... that would make you a particularly old timer huh - being an fvwm user  :P
<fde> sparr: Person that got me going in Linux back in 01 was a contributor to that project... 'awol'
<komputes> any idea how I could strip a whole bunch of files with a .txt extention of that .txt extention
<Jpeg9001> it works too tanath
<sparr> fde: i don't use fvwm much at all, i just happen to have it installed (along with a dozen other WMs)
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy.
<jtbandes_> Yes, I got Broadcom stuff working! http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/
<kuma> hwilde: bu ti tried "sudo iwpriv wlan0 mode adhoc" and got "no scan results"
<Cointoss> !script
<ubottu> Factoid script not found
<Cointoss> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fde> Cointoss: please /msg the bots
<tanath> Jpeg9001, then i believe you can save your session, then log in again normally and it should be good...
<hwilde> kuma, sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc        sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<komputes> Cointoss: talking to me?
<fde> Cointoss: Also, you probably want #bash
<Jpeg9001> what could be the problem? i find it just weird that i can't go in my consoles
<Cointoss> fde sry fot htat
<hwilde> Cointoss, you can /msg ubottu to test in private
<tanath> Jpeg9001, Sys > Prefs > Sessions
<kuma> hwilde: yup, just did that
<x1250> komputes: $ echo file.txt | sed s/\.txt//g
<Cointoss> hwilde: ive jsut been told so ba fde thanx
<sparr> rofl
<roxandSLEEP> Goooooooooooodnight, internets! I'm off!
<komputes> x1250: thx, i'm still suckage at regex
<Cointoss> komputes: if you can help me with shellscript basics then yes:)
<sparr> the bug that pord found was reported in debian 1 year 312 days ago
<mnuaimat> dears, upgrading process from 7.10 to 8.04 is not working for me, it always freezes  after "Preparing to upgrdade" phaze. this has been repeated like 10 times till now, please help
<mnuaimat> anyone help please ?
<hwilde> !fixmber
<ubottu> Factoid fixmber not found
<hwilde> !fixmbr
<fde> mnuaimat: How are you going about attempting to upgrade?
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mnuaimat> fde: i open update manager then clicked "Upgrade to 8.04" button
<Hasone> hi
<kuma> hwilde: call me stupid... but the other PC should make an wireless connection with mine?
<Hasone> I've got a question for the ubuntu masters
<fde> mnuaimat: 'sudo update-manager -d' I've never had issues with as far as I recall.
<compwiz18> !ask | Hasone
<ubottu> Hasone: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> Hasone: Then ask it.
<mnuaimat> fde: ok wait a minute, i will try it
<x1250> kuma: with the router
<hwilde> kuma,  you have to put them both in adhoc mode and then set the ssid's the same
<FastZ> mnuaimat: how long do you let it sit there before you give up on it and restart it?  Upgrading over the internet is a time-consuming process.  Give it some more time and see if it gets past the Preparing for Upgrade step
<thefish> on hardy server, there is a warning that resolv.conf will be overwritten, anyone know by what, and where is the new good place to put nameservers?
<kuma> hwilde: the other pc is windows, is that a problem?
<hwilde> kuma, can you put it into adhoc mode
<Hasone> alright. when I was updating to heron, my power went out and my computer shut off mid-update. now my internet doesn't work and I can't use the gui to browse my folders.
<kuma> x1250: i dont have a router,
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x3)
<mnuaimat> FastZ: yeah i know that, i have tried to let it alone for a whole night, but the other morning i found its still stuck at the same point
<thefish> Hasone, run sudo apt-get install -f
<fde> FastZ: Good thing about doing it via CLI... it'll show her what it's doing... giving feed back is a good thing generally.
<kuma> hwilde: ok, iĺl try
<mnuaimat> now each time i open the update manager , a "partial update" pop up appears asking to do a partial update on some of the apps
<Hasone> sudo can't resolve host laptop-name
<svl> Can someone tell me how I install/apply the fix listed here: https://launchpad.net/~rrenomeron/+archive ? (Just a link to a tutorial about applying source PPA would do; all the information I can find is targetted toward people wanting to set up a PPA, not those wanting to apply it.)
<FastZ> fde: i agree.  mnuaimat: alright, what happens when you perform a partial upgrade?
<sparr> what is the proper way to handle bugs already reported upstream?
<mnuaimat> FastZ: i didn't because i want a dist-upgrade
<tanath> komputes, for i in $( ls | grep txt ); do sed s/\.txt//g; done
<tanath> komputes, run that in a terminal
<fde> FastZ: I don't think she's knowledgeable enough to get her to change files manually...
<jrib> sparr: link them to your report in ubuntu's tracker
<fde> mnuaimat: actually, how comfortable are you with command line tools?
<tanath> komputes, er, woops, hold on
<mysterycool> o_O
<Hasone> what do I do if sudo can't resolve host computer-name?
<x1250> tanath: that will not work :P
<mysterycool> how can I make my ubuntu look like Mac OS X? :S
<mnuaimat> fde: its all ok, i was beginner , now i am better a little
<thefish> Hasone, cat /etc/hostname
<mnuaimat> fde: anything i can do on shell ?
<thefish> Hasone, you should also have a line for it in /etc/hosts
<tanath> x1250, yeah, saw that :P
<zengen> I have two computers with Hardy, and both are missing /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts.  Is there anywhere I can get this file?
<komputes> x1250: yours didn't work either
<FastZ> mnuaimat: fde: if she already started the dist-upgrade, then wouldnt that be why she is getting the "partial upgrade" notifications?  proceeding with the partial-upgrade should start up where the dist-upgrade left off.  it's worth trying in my opinion.
<Hasone> cat /etc/hostname - permission denied
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x4)
<x1250> komputes: I didn't attempt to script a solution for you, but just show you how YOU could script a solution for yourself.
<fde> mnuaimat: ok... you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change instances of "gutsy" (I think you said) to "hardy" in that file... then do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get upgrade' all one command, copy and paste... looks complicated, but it's really not  :)
<L3D>  um i have a ? when I uninstall a app from wine it still shows in the programs list how do i remove it? and yes i have asked aready in the winehq channel with no response  so im going to try my luck here.
<mnuaimat> fde: ok , how can i do find replace with vi ??
<Hasone> if I download the alternate install cd, should I be able to use that to fix my computer?
<Jpeg9001> WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler
<Jpeg9001> wtf
<komputes> x1250: I understand, I don't need a script, just to clean up some files, I have tried   "find /home/me/txtdir/ | grep .txt | xargs sed s/\.html//g"
<thefish> Hasone, you could also try logging in with "linux single" at the grub prompt (you may need to press ECS to get this whilst booting)
<fde> mnuaimat: No idea... 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sed -e s/gutsy/hardy/' will work though
<kollo16> Hello is it possible to run the ubuntu (.iso) file when i reeboot my windows  without bruning it on a CD?
<achref> hi
<Pici> !upgrade | mnuaimat
<ubottu> mnuaimat: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sparr> kollo16: possible, technically yes.  feasible, no.
<thefish> Hasone, what do you get with "cat /etc/hosts" there should be a line in there for your computer name
<achref> quelqun parle francais ?
<Jpeg9001> oui, vien en privé
<Crazyguy> kollo16, you could install it from usb-stick
<Hasone> i get "permission denied"
<achref> ok
<sparr> fde: ok, reported bug #225297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225297 in fvwm-crystal "update-menus fvwm-crystal calls sh with bash parameter -r" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225297
<fde> mnuaimat: I made a backup as part of that command also... but after that, run the previous command I said...
<thefish> Hasone, youll need to boot to single user mode, like i said
<x1250> komputes: this will probably work: for file in $(ls);do mv "$file" `echo "$file" | sed s/\.txt//g`;done
<kollo16> Crazyguy: i got it on USB. but HOWTO now?
<Hasone> thefish: alright.
<Hasone> doing that now.
<thefish> Hasone, its on a separate computer i guess?
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x5)
<sparr> fixing this bug would require minimal shell-scripting-fu, i think
<Hasone> thefish: yeah. i'm chatting from my windows box. *shudder*
<_`XeOn_> i dun like diz gnome xchat version
<thefish> Hasone, nothing to be ashamed of :)
<fde> mnuaimat: No idea... 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sed -e /etc/apt/sources.list s/gutsy/hardy/ ' sorry.
<mnuaimat> fde: i understand that, thanks but , how can i now get rid of "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock" error ?? all update managers are killed , and theres nothing on the shell running apt-get or anything related
<mnuaimat> fde: is there anyway to get rid of this error without restarting ?
<fde> mnuaimat: lol... I didn't tell it what file to function on...
<Hasone> thefish: the first time I signed on after the restart, I was able to download 500 MB worth of upgrades and install them. When I reset after that is when the system broke.
<tanath> x1250, gah, i such at scripting, lol... my attempt keeps hanging :P
<fde> mnuaimat: sudo
<Crazyguy> kollo16, most of the tutorials I found require you to have a working linux installation to make the usb-stick
<svl> Can someone tell me how I install/apply the fix listed here: https://launchpad.net/~rrenomeron/+archive ? (Just a link to a tutorial about applying source PPA would do; all the information I can find is targetted toward people wanting to set up a PPA, not those wanting to apply it. I must be overlooking something really obvious, as it shouldn't be this hard...) :/
<mnuaimat> fde: ??
<Crazyguy> kollo16, try searching http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+ubuntu+from+usb+stick&btnG=Google+Search
<Hasone> thefish: it's just that I love my linux so much. And I've been coding up a storm on it recently. I just want to get back to that.
<thefish> Hasone, not sure what has happened, but it looks like your computer has an identity crisis - it needs to know its name to be able to authenticate you. after we sort this, we can look at doing the rest of the upgrade
<fde> mnuaimat: actually, I told you to use sudo already... ps -e and look for anything containing update or apt
<thefish> Hasone, what you coding?
<_`XeOn_> question: wich is better Compiz, Compiz Fusion, Beryl, GTK2 ?
<mnuaimat> fde: thanks
<TuxOtaku> hey, can anyone help me? I'm looking for a program that will monitor my bandwidth and email me a notification when I get to a certain amount every month
<atlef> !compiz | _`XeOn_:
<ubottu> _`XeOn_:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Hasone> thefish: okay, I'm in grub's esc menu. I get options for 2.6.22-14 and 2.6.20-16-generic with and without recovery mode. and for ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
<Wulfie> hey folks - I just upgraded to hardy heron the other day.  Earlier it seems my WM died - I couldn't move out of the window I was in, mouse clicks weren't being registered etc,  I restarted X (and the computer) now I start, my auto-launch apps work, I have a desktop with icons.  But I have no top or bottom bars (menus, taskbar, etc)
<Hasone> thefish: I'm exploring the dylan language (a lisp spinoff that's much less confusing and much more coherent). I'm writing a neural network to explore the language.
<mnuaimat> fde: theres nothing related on ps -e
<tanath> babolat, fde my alert has gone away... not sure if it'll come back again though
<fde> tanath: When there are more updates, it will
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x6)
<Intangir> why is xmms not in hardy..
<Intangir> i want my xmms
<Otman> yea why there is no xmms
<Otman> XD
<tanath> fde, it has come back when there were none
<Hasone> thefish: I'm also downloading hardy's altermate install cd. should I not bother?
<atlef> Intangir: xmms2
<tanath> fde, that was part of the prob
<fde> mnuaimat: No idea... 'sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sudo sed -e s/gutsy/hardy/ /etc/apt/sources.list' btw... boy am I tired.
<atlef> i think
<thefish> Hasone, maybe wait a while
<thefish> Hasone, but it may come in handy
<feverkim> ls
<Otman> sudo apt-get install xmm2    ... like that ?
<jensp> hi there, does the ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD contain ntfs-3g?
<Intangir> xmms2 is not xmms, its a command line crap with no front end, no video plugin support obviuosly.. it has very little to do with the xmms im talking about
<Otman> xmms *
<thefish> Hasone, ok, iirc there is a "c" option, to edit the command?
<atlef> Intangir: ok
<Intangir> Otman: its no good
<atlef> Intangir: what about bpm
<Hasone> thefish: yep. trying it now.
<sparr> Intangir: sucks, doesnt it?  have to compile it yourself, or try audacious
<mnuaimat> Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade. If you have used EasyUbuntu or Automatix (neither of which is recommended nor supported), you may have problems upgrading to a newer version that requires a fresh install.  oops ,  i have installed automatix shit !!!
<Hasone> thefish: in it now.
<sparr> Intangir: audacious is a fork of a fork of xmms
<navetz> hwilde: hey are you stiill here?
<dgts123> regarding xorg.conf: does the syntax allow comment lines (with leading "#") within sections? (or only outside of sections)
<sparr> mnuaimat: meh @ automatix...  ive got *DEBIAN* in my sources  :)
<thefish> Hasone, ok you should have a # prompt, meaning you are the daddy-o
<fde> mnuaimat: stick a # in front of those entries for now please.
<Scunizi> my "audio capture settings are invalid" displayed after trying to activate gnome recorder. Testing on all plugins in Multimedia sys selector results in failed tests. How do I fix this?
<Intangir> atlef: theres really no good replacement for xmms with xmms-mplayer plugin, audacious with a manually built mplayer plugin is almost usable, but doesnt realize it can play as many movie formats as it actually can, so sucks
<hwilde> navetz, more or less
<Hasone> thefish: I have a grub> promp
<mnuaimat> ok i will try
<Intangir> who do we gripe to to get xmms back into the hardy repos ;)
<Intangir> how could they remove it..
<thefish> Hasone, no wrong place
<fde> sparr: That can seriously break things badly... be careful
<atlef> Intangir: so why not use any of the other players?
<sparr> Intangir: its removed from hardy because its removed from debian unstable, because the package maintainer retired
<x1250> dgts123: you place comments anywhereç
<fde> sparr: medibuntu rules though
<navetz> hwilde: when I restarted, my internet no longer worked. My ip address and my mask arn't showing up when I do ifconfig.
<x1250> dgts123: you can place comments anywhere
<jrib> Intangir: http://bugs.debian.org/461309
<thefish> Hasone, you need to edit the boot options
<dgts123> ok thx x1250
<TuxOtaku> hey, can anyone help me? I'm looking for a program that will monitor my bandwidth and email me a notification when I get to a certain amount every month
<navetz> hwilde: I disabled my GUI network manager and restarted again, but no luck
<Otman> any one know a good online game ?
<sparr> Intangir: i had this same discussion a week ago  :)
<hwilde> navetz,  I dunno... something is broken.  youre interfaces file is correct
<thefish> Hasone, did you have a "recovery" kernel option, thats easier
<mnuaimat> fde: theres only two active lines in my sources.list , deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main and a cdrom
<sparr> Otman: what kind of game?
<thefish> Hasone, just reboot again and choose that
<Hasone> thefish: yeah, I do.
<Intangir> sparr: well certain functionality with it isnt handled by any other program
<Otman> sparr Online game
<mnuaimat> fde: others are already commented !
<Hasone> thefish: done
<fde> mnuaimat: the cdrom line has a # in front of it right?
<Intangir> with people always whining about linux having poor multimedia support, it seems a shame that one of its most convenient features is now gone..
<thefish> Hasone, # prompt?
<Hasone> thefish: yep
<mnuaimat> fde: no , but i will comment it now
<sparr> Intangir: i agree wholeheartedly.  compile your own xmms, like i had to  :-p
<thefish> Hasone, ok cat /etc/hostname
<sparr> Intangir: and if you feel really strongly, adopt the package and bring it back to debian/ubuntu!
<RandomCake> okay, I was having trouble booting, I tried using using Super Grub Disk to fix, and it broke it even more... Now the only way I can get into a usable OS is using a Live CD! Meh, what on earth do I do?
<neil_d> do USB external modems just work with Linux ?
<Hasone> thefish: is it possible I could private message you? or do you want this discussion in the logs?
<Intangir> xmms with xmms-mplayer plugin allows you to have 1 playlist, for all audio formats, all stream audio, and all movies. and is hotkeyable
<Scunizi> If xmms is gone shouldn't the upgrade have replaced the default app in streamtuner with something?
<sparr> Otman: role playing, strategy, shooter, tactics, board games, what?
<mnuaimat> fde: what should i do with E: Unable to lock the list directory error ?? is there any way but not to restart ?
<Intangir> totally awesome..
<Intangir> sparr: maybe i will ;)
<sparr> Scunizi: did it not?
<thefish> Hasone, if you want, easier to keep track :)
<Scunizi> sparr no
<fde> mnuaimat: please paste the current /etc/apt/sources.list to ubuntu.paste.com or another pastebin at this point also
<Otman> Roleplay and strategy
<BoltCloc1> what did i just do to my system by hitting ctrl+alt+f5...? (i didnt read anything that told me to do that)
<sparr> Scunizi: bug
<mnuaimat> fde: ok
<fde> UGH... paste.ubuntu.com
<Otman> sparr Roleplay and strategy
<peeps[work]> my laptop has a fingerprint scanner, are there any apps in linux that make use of this?
<Scunizi> sparr: ok.. I'll report it.. but in the mean time what do I install to get it working?
<Hasone> thefish: nm. i'm not registered.
<sparr> Otman: real web-based, or flash?
<sparr> Scunizi: not a clue, i dont use streamtuner
<navetz> hwilde: when I try to ping my gateway it now says that network is unreachable? I tried restarting the network interfaces again, but it didn't seem to do the trick. Is there something else I need to restart possibly?
<sparr> peeps[work]: yes
<fde> mnuaimat: it's paste.ubuntu.com ... I need more coffee
<Otman> Sparr Not flash just a good game 3d ...
<fde> Otman: what sorts of games you like?
<mnuaimat> fde: lol
<sparr> Otman: web based non-flash 3d?  i dont think that exists
<peeps[work]> sparr, such as?
<Otman> fde i like Online games
<hwilde> navetz, kill the ntwork manager again and then set it with ifconfig /sbin/route and see
<sparr> peeps[work]: dont remember.  give me a sec
<thefish> Hasone, ok no worries - when you "cat /etc/hostname" you should see your computer name
<x1250> peeps[work]: I know I read once, somewhere, that yes, but I don't have any more info :(
<Otman> Sparr i just want a game to download and install ...
<Hasone> okay. i forgot my default keyborad layout is kinda iffy: I don't normally use it. I have to look it up ><
<sparr> Otman: "download and install" is not a web game...
<hwilde> when I boot up it gets to grub, then it says "mount: only root can do that"  over and over.  then it says  "mkdir cannot create directory /var/run/network: Read only filesystem"  any suggestions?
<Intangir> wheres the debian development channel?
<TuxOtaku> Otman, try Battle For Wesnoth
<Otman> sparr yes Online means : Multiplayer get it ?
<navetz> hwilde: it says error fetching interface information: device not found
<sparr> Intangir: best of luck, they hate ubuntu primaries
<fde> Otman: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg <-- restart firefox, and know yourself out  :)
<mnuaimat> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9235/
<thefish> Hasone, now this needs to be in /etc/hosts also, so cat /etc/hosts, and check there is a line like "127.0.1.1 computername"
<sparr> Otman: yes, but you still contradicted yourself
<Intangir> screw it, maybe i can instead get audacious to handle it correctly
<jtbandes_> I'm on Hardy on a Core Duo iMac. Trying to enable Desktop Effects doesn't work. I think my computer can handle it... how can I enable it?
<Otman> Sparr THanks any way hehe
<Intangir> thats probably a better solution
<hwilde> navetz, ifconfig eth0 up
<k20a> how do i list my installed plugins in firefox?
<Jpeg9001> hey tanath, i just had to go in failsafe and install the ATI drivers :D
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x7)
<eventualbuddha> is there some way to tell whether I'm running on Ubuntu from the command line? uname -a doesn't seem to have the string 'ubuntu' in it
<Intangir> k20a: goto tools, addons ;)
<akk> k20a: about:plugins
<tanath> Jpeg9001, yeah, drivers were my next guess
<thefish> Hasone, any joy?
<tanath> Jpeg9001, so all is well?
<fde> mnuaimat: you probably want to add 'restricted multiverse universe' but now try 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (for now we're not doing dist-upgrade, well do that after, should make it go more smooth)
<Hasone>  could someone do me a huge favor? look up the 'dvorak spanish' layout and tell me where / is?
<Jpeg9001> well i can access my consoles and gnome starts whithout problem
<thefish> hahaha
<Intangir> laters
<fde> mnuaimat: you can take them out again later, but if you've gotten anything from any of those previously, you'll need to update them along with everything else.
<mnuaimat> fde: ok gimme a minutes plz
<sparr> peeps[work]: thinkfinger is one
<Hasone> or tell me how to switch keyboard layouts on the command line?
<Jpeg9001> thanks :)
<m1r> hello
<yoymi> this chanel in spaniush pls
<fde> !sp
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<fde> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<navetz> hwilde: same error, could it be my ethernet is no longer being detected because I disabled my GUI?
<sputnick> hi guys
<pits> holaaaa
<SW0RDF15H> hello
<gnuskool> sputnick: hi
<hwilde> why does it say "Read-only file system" ?? :/
<vagner_rodrigues> #ubuntu-es
<angasule> !es | pits
<ubottu> pits: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tanath> Hasone, U key
<mnuaimat> fde: thanks its starting to upgrade now
<DeeJayTwo> how can I see the hardware on my system?
<pits> Somebody from spain??
<thefish> Hasone, try top-right?
<DeeJayTwo> (hardware list)
<fde> mnuaimat: aww... you didn't run my sed command... heh... last iteration would have worked  ;D
<Hasone> alright
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x8)
<soundray> !es | pits
<DeeJayTwo> like windows's device manager
<Hasone> aha! I used the number pad
<mnuaimat> fde: oops !! lol :D .. thank you my friend, its working now, i will be back here if i face any problems :)
<ramribeiro> hello.
<soundray> DeeJayTwo: System-Preferences-Hardware Manager
<soundray> pits: try #ubuntu-es
<meagain> hey
<ramribeiro> i have install ubuntu on toshiba Qosmio, but the extra keyboard didn't works
<meagain> just a scannin' right now.
<Hasone> when I cat /etc/hostname, it tells me "jason-laptop"
<gnuskool> any tips on making pidgin bahave like xchat?
<fde> mnuaimat: once that's finished and there are no errors, go ahead and type 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to bring along everything else...
<mnuaimat> fde: ok i will .. thanks
<sputnick> I try to modify the sources of bash-3.2 to enable "net redirections". I'have modified the file "rules" to change "--disable-net-redirections" by "--enable-net-redirections" but when I run fakeroot, I get al the time the following error : " install: cannot stat `clear_console': No such file or directory; make: *** [stamps/stamp-install-bash] Erreur 1"
<fde> mnuaimat: Right now you're upgrading the stuff that there will be no issues with at all :)
<Hasone> thefish: I'll try cat-ing /etc/host
<unstable> I have a dapper box, I wanted to upgrade just the kernel, so it's a newer kernel on dapper. Is there an easy repository for me to do this? I don't want to upgrade to hardy
<mnuaimat> fde: yeah, its working smoothly i think
<thefish> Hasone, ok, now you need a line in /etc/hosts like "127.0.1.1   jason-laptop"
<tanath> Hasone, woops, make that F
<maarten_> On the desktop and in Nautilus I cannot open text files anymore in 8.04
<DeeJayTwo> soundray : it's not listed ..
<fde> mnuaimat: That's why we're doing only 'upgrade' first  :)
<tanath> Hasone, heh, the image says U, but it's the F key
<soundray> DeeJayTwo: what's not listed?
<DeeJayTwo> hardware manager
<DeeJayTwo> in preferences
<mnuaimat> fde: hmm .. i think i am starting to understand :D
<fde> mnuaimat: dist-upgrade will be more fun though... you can go drink or jog or whatever you usually do in the morning during this part  :D
<meagain> So, Fellow Herons, how do you like beta testing; that new Firefox 3 is slick.
<Hasone> thefish: I'm so sorry, but I gotta go do an emergency chore. I'll brb in 15 minutes.
<mnuaimat> fde: oops, its afternoon here
<soundray> DeeJayTwo: try starting it from a command line with 'hal-device-manager'
<mnuaimat> fde: i live in jordan / middle east :)
<mrjn> hey guys, new to this list, got a question regarding sound issues, am using Creative X-Fi (unfortunately), and just installed the latest driver from Creative
<fde> mnuaimat: haha... well... I can't think of standard things for during the afternoon... I guess just lunch  :D
<thefish> Hasone, i need to go in a bit, if im not here when you get back, just add that line to /etc/hosts - nano is a nice easy text editor
<Hasone> mnuaimat: is there a jordan/south america?
<DeeJayTwo> ok..it wasn't installed
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x9)
<DeeJayTwo> thanks
<mnuaimat> Hasone: theres a district called jordan in usa
<united> why's my dns keeps changing
<fde> Hasone: Nope...
<meagain> yes, in the heart of the claimed territory of Congo
<Hasone> mnuaimat: you learn something new every day.
<united> why's my dns keeps changing,i kept reenter the dns time and time again,i even save the dns setting in location
<mnuaimat> Hasone: you have to live with it :)
<soundray> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<mrjn> but even after I installed the XFiDrv, I still have no good luck trying to get the sound working, any ideas?
<BuddhaSmoke> anyone? command to to add channels?
<meagain> Ya'll hight?
<pits> alguien habla español??
<gnuskool> if i install amarok wil that slow down my system noticeably
<Hasone> mnuaimat: I live in miami, florida. We have to deal with complaining from the poor shmucks in miami, ohio.
<meagain> acting crazy.  Do somethin useful
<soundray> pits: try #ubuntu-es
<angasule> BuddhaSmoke: add channels to what?
<pits> oks
<mysterycool> What is Beryl exactly?
<pits> merci
<angasule> !es | pits
<ubottu> pits: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mnuaimat> Hasone: lol :)
<atlef> gnuskool: no i don't think so
<ChaosTheory^> How do you edit the preferred applications from terminal?
<mysterycool> !beryl | mysterycool
<angasule> mysterycool: old name for compiz fusion
<BuddhaSmoke> angasule: to my list
<Myrtti> Anyone from finland awake?
<mnuaimat> Hasone: i think we should proceed each area name with a unique id :D
<fde> mnuaimat: heh... so you like people like Hakim?
<BuddhaSmoke> only got ubuntu now
<united> why's my dns keeps changing by iteself,i kept reenter the dns time and time again,i even save the dns setting in location
<monkeybritches> Shh! Finland is sleeping.
<mysterycool> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mnuaimat> fde: looooooooooooooool no , i am not like him , not at all
<gnuskool> atlef: heard tat mixing gnome and qt apps slows the system
<kuma> hwilde: hi, i found the othe PC with the ad-hoc scan
<mnuaimat> fde: and i don't like him too , he sucks !!
<Hasone> thefish: when I tried /etc/hosts, it gave me something weird before each hostname like ffc001, or something
<fde> mnuaimat: haha... an old friend got me into him  :$
<soundray> united: are you using DHCP?
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x10)
<Hasone> thefish: do I need that?
<cleaton> how can i make xubuntu automount cd's and dvd's?
<united> yes
<dryrot> anyone know what is the default X font that pterm uses ?
<Jpeg9001> oh wow, that last release is pretty impressive
<mnuaimat> fde: then try to delete this portion of your life ;)
<kuma> hwilde: now how do i conenct, the other PC detected the conection but is telling me to connect to it
<united> i set it to enable roaming
<meagain> terminating mode initiated
<soundray> united: then you need to change your DHCP server to give out the nameserver addresses you want
<fde> mnuaimat: hahahahha
<atlef> gnuskool: never noticed, but my system is up to date, so....
<thefish> Hasone, cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.bak, then remove them
<fde> mnuaimat: Who is a better artist from that area?
<BuddhaSmoke> didnt see if you wrote in the channel. so much text
<united> tell me how please
<thefish> Hasone, you can always copy it back if needed
<sriramoman> ﻿Everybody, please listen! I would like to tell everyone that f-spot is not slow because mono is unstable or anything. Reason: Banshee is stable and fast, even though it is made based on mono.
<mnuaimat> fde: i think you should listen to amr diab or elissa
<BuddhaSmoke> you know how to add more channels to my list
<meagain> Smoke fills the air, upon steamy shores.
<soundray> united: I can't, because I don't know  what kind of DHCP server you have in your network
<thefish> Hasone, aah no
<HermanChess> whats the command to open the system monitor?
<thefish> Hasone, thats your ip6 stuff, leave that
<united> humm
<x1250> gnome-system-monitor
<Hasone> okay.
<Lirk[]> why in ubuntu 8.04 package gnome-keyring-manager doesn't exit?
<thefish> Hasone, there should be a line at the top, saying 127.0.0.1 localhost - you have this?
<mrjn> ideas guys? sort of sucks to be on your computer but not be able to run music
<sriramoman> mnuaimat: i am listening to Adeeny Rege3telek , akhtar wahed
<meagain> I made something for someone.
<BuddhaSmoke> ehh gotta change irc-client...
<mnuaimat> sriramoman: WOW NICE
<sriramoman> mrjn: y dont u install the necessary media plugins straight away?
<sriramoman> mnuaimat: are u from egyot?
<sriramoman> egypt
<fde> mnuaimat: YouTube really doesn't appear to like searching for those people... heh
<mnuaimat> sriramoman: jordan
<mnuaimat> fde: wait a minute
<mrjn> sriramoman: I installed gstreamer etc. if that's what you mean
<sriramoman> then what format do u mean does not play?
<mohi> hi :)
<mrjn> sriramoman: am using Creative X-Fi series, and just installed their latest driver
<mohi> I upgraded to hardy and now when I type sudo in the begining of the command, it says: sudo: unable to resolve host ...
<fde> mrjn: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg <-- restart firefox, and know yourself out  :)
<Hasone> thefish: the first line reads ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<xomp> I'm having trouble getting this to work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200 can someone help? I'm on Hardy. (x11)
<fde> knock*
<Hasone> thefish: nm
<soundray> mohi: make sure you have a correct hostname entry in /etc/hosts. You'll have to boot in recovery mode to make that setting
<jftsang> Hello, I have just installed Ubuntu Gutsy and am on an ethernet connection. How do I set the connection to my router to use a static IP, not DHCP? I tried disabling roaming mode, and it lost the connectivity.
<soundray> !hostname | mohi
<ubottu> mohi: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<mrjn> sriramoman: doing a asoundconf list shows me X-Fi now, but still somehow sound controller says there's no audio device
<salamandra> hi! sorry but my englis es very bad.. muy problem is.. ubuntu 8.04 + cedega + lineage ii kamel.. this is the problem.. http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7999/errorcedegawq9.jpg   any person help me????
<navetz> hwilde: I got it set up where I can ping my gateway again, but my internet isn't working, is there something I maybe need to restart?
<sriramoman> but there is one thing that has never worked without wine: http://www.raaga.com , musicindiaonline.com
<Hasone> thefish: the first two lines are 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.0.1 jason-laptop.linksys
<HermanChess> whats the command to bring up the system monitor ?
<DeeJayTwo> I have an ATI Radeon X1600 graphic card...
<DeeJayTwo> with ubunt 8.04..
<soundray> HermanChess: try gnome-system-monitor
<DeeJayTwo> and it's a lot unstable with 3d acceleration
<gsevil> somebody help me run ModelSim?
<DeeJayTwo> desktop acceleration ..
<thefish> Hasone, ok add jason-laptop to the end of the second line
<fde> !enter | DeeJayTwo
<ubottu> DeeJayTwo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sriramoman> mrjn: oh! i thought u were initially meaning plugin prob. i dont know about ur driver, sorry to have disturbed u
<DeeJayTwo> sorry ;)
<HermanChess> soundray: that worked, thank you.
<Hasone> thefish: done.
<mrjn> sriramoman: ah.. okay
<Hasone> how do I check that it's correct?
<maarten_> Nautilus doesn't open text files anymore... ?
<fde> DeeJayTwo: There are many issues with Compiz in 0.7.2 ... apologies... people like such things though...
<fde> maarten_: haha... it should.
<jftsang> I tried to set the following:
<jftsang> Configuration Static IP
<jftsang> IP 192.168.2.24
<jftsang> Subnet 255.255.255.0
<jftsang> Gateway 192.168.2.1
<FloodBot2> jftsang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohi> ty soundray, I'll chekc
<navetz> can somebody help me
<sparr> it bothers me when a top-1000 popcon package is removed from debian/ubuntu
<mrjn> fde: have all the plugins you said installed, except sun java6, but I guess I don't have a plugin problem
<Hasone> thefish: I don't want to have to reboot and then come back to this screen :)
<navetz> i am using a static ip
<Milenia> Nyu!
<thefish> Hasone, ok so now you have: 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.0.1 jason-laptop.linksys jason-laptop at the top of /etc/hosts?
<fde> navetz: Please explain your issue in detail
<Hasone> thefish: yes
<salamandra> hi! sorry but my englis es very bad.. muy problem is.. ubuntu 8.04 + cedega + lineage ii kamel.. this is the problem.. http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7999/errorcedegawq9.jpg   any person help me????
<navetz> i can ping my gateway, and get good results, but my internet wont work
<DeeJayTwo> fde: where's the problem? ATI driver? Compiz itself? ... When running any 3d application, it's all weird inside the application..
<sriramoman> navetz: did you first CHECK UBUNTU HELP in ur desktop?
<fde> mrjn: Yeah... X-Fi is a bad card for Linux support.
<mrjn> fde: it has to do with getting to set the right driver
<fde> DeeJayTwo: Compiz itself
<DeeJayTwo> fde: I must disable desktop acceleration to run flightgear.
<mrjn> fde: tell me about it :P
<DeeJayTwo> same thing for google earth
<hwilde> sriramoman, fde,  his /etc/network/interfaces file is correct but on reboot he has no networking.
<thefish> Hasone, ok save that, then ping jason-laptop, you should get a reply (ctrl C to stop)
<DeeJayTwo> fde: ok
<wetaluv> hello everyone
<maarten_> under properties Nautilus seems to know the correct file associations for txt files, but it doesn't open the file in a text editor
<gnuskool> hello
<mnuaimat> fde: elissa here http://panet.co.il/online/music/2/index.html
<fde> mrjn: I spent about 2 hours the other day helping someone to troubleshoot... turns out your need "Open Sound Server" as there is no ALSA driver.
<Hasone> thefish: done.
<thefish> navetz, add "nameserver 4.2.2.2" to your /etc/resolv.conf
<thefish> Hasone, ok you got a response?
<kuma> hi, i just mounted an adhoc connection, i want the other PC share the internet connection, how can i do that?
<navetz> fde:  hwilde helped me get my internet running, when I restarted, it no longer worked. However I can ping my gateway
<Hasone> thefish: yep, I did.
<navetz> thefish: ok
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool, reboot, that should at least allow you to use sudo now!
<Hasone> thefish: Have I thanked you yet for being amazing? And is it me, or is linux easier to troubleshoot than windows, with everything in the command line?
<chi11y> argh
<mrjn> fde: you mean OSS, open sound system? If that's the one, I just activated it from System->Pref->Sound
<fde> mnuaimat: She looks pretty, but I have NO idea what I'm looking at...
<navetz> thefish: should I have 2 name servers in there?
<dusti1> hi does anyone know a terminal command i can use to see whether or not i have a pci express slot available? <---- complete and utter comp nub
<Hasone> thefish: I can only hope that sudo apt-get install -f works things out.
<thefish> Hasone, its a lot harder at first because there is so much more info, but after that, yes a lot easier!
<chi11y> ctalsa + nvidia is a nogo the nvidia drivers doesnt work...
<chi11y> anyone who has had similar trouble?
<thefish> navetz, you can, if you like you can add the opendns nameservers
<mnuaimat> fde: just download any of her songs , the first one on the list is nice
<chi11y> I think the problem is that the kernel is modified
<mnuaimat> fde: user right click save target as
<Hasone> maybe even this will fix everything else if I pray real hard
<chi11y> and nvidia doesnt seem to like that
<fde> mrjn: following this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981 worked for that person.
<maarten_> fde_: under properties Nautilus seems to know the correct file associations for txt files, but it doesn't open the file in a text editor
<navetz> thefish: hey that fixed my internet :)
<dusti1> chilly, im having a similar probelm with an xfi driver and i think it has something to do with the compiler that you use
<thefish> navetz, 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 are opendns :)
<dusti1> it was my next question
<dusti1> :P
<Hasone> alright, I ran apt-get install -f.
<coggz> can someone help with rsync
<thefish> navetz, if you are using dhcp, it will break soon - for static you'll be ok
<Hasone> still, when I click on my home folder, it opens up and then closes before I can do anything.
<fde> mnuaimat: I am now... I didn't even know that was a list of songs, heh... didn't wanna just start clicking around
<sparr> i really hope someone adopts xmms and packages it for debian/ubuntu again soon
<fde> mnuaimat: I don't speak a word of Arabic, I just like the music, it's fun to dance to  :)
<matthias_> hi anyone working with blocklists ???
<fde> matthias_: Block lists via what?
<mnuaimat> fde:  yeah i understand that , i am giving you the best of arabic music
<Hasone> thefish: do you have any other brilliant ideas? (*is not being sarcastic*)
<dusti1> anyone know a command or a way i can see if i have a pci express slot available? im a nub
<mnuaimat> fde: amr diab is here http://panet.co.il/online/music/66/index.html
<matthias_> fde:  deluge
<atlef> sparr: haven't they ceased developing xmms
<fde> mnuaimat: Thank you!
<coggz> ?? rsync?
<thefish> Hasone, sudo still not working?
<mrjn> fde: yeah, I saw that thread. But that thread doesn't use the latest drivers from Creative. I installed them, but just fail to get it working somehow
<navetz> thefish: I have a lamp server installed and a static ip. However I cannot connect to the server by typing the ipaddress in the url. Is this something I have to edit with the nameserver?
<fde> matthias_: Ahh, I don't use Deluge, sorry....
<poopuser> hey ppl i got a big time noob question-i presed somethin while in bash and now alt + 2 wont give me this essential sign of whatever-it-is-caled.how do i make it back 2 normal?
<Hasone> thefish: sudo works. sudo apt-get install -f didn't help my problem.
<mnuaimat> fde: you are welcome .. ;)
<matthias_> fde what do you use
<thefish> Hasone, ok we are getting somewhere, yay!
<detcj> hi, does anyone know what process monitors /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf for changes?  If I change it via emacs hal does not see the changes, whereas if I change it with vi it does.  I'm wondering if this is a hal issue or if some other process is notifying hal.
<thefish> Hasone, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<matthias_> fde:  what do you use ?
<fde> matthias_: Transmission - I don't need much from a torrent client.
<Hasone> thefish: I also have no internet.
<matthias_> fde:  i think you do, what protects you from preying eyes ???
<mnuaimat> fde: FastZ: thank you all , i gtg now
<thefish> navetz, sorry i dont understand, you want to connect to your server by ip address?
<mnuaimat> bbye
<EvilAIM> Hey, I have a Zune... I guess it's a windows mp3 player ( I didn't know! don't kill me!) but now I can't seem to mount the lil bugger... anyone have any ideas? I've already installed gnomad2 and didn't seem to help, unless I missed something...
<Hasone> thefish: also, all the gui apps work except the window browser.
<manifest_> hasone: speaking of the hardwaretest?
<soundray> coggz: you need to say what the problem is
<thefish> Hasone, pastebin the results of ifconfig please
<wetaluv> hello everyone
<thefish> Hasone, ah ok, so you have gnome?
<navetz> thefish: yes, then I will call my isp and have them redirect my domain name to that IP
<atlef> wetaluv: hello
<matthias_> fde:  well that is okey if you like that,
<Hasone> thefish: could you give me a link to the pastebot? and yes, using gnome.
<fde> matthias_: They can look all they want... I even donate limited bandwidth on my wireless to passers by  :)
<atlef> !ask | wetaluv:
<ubottu> wetaluv:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thefish> navetz, is the server in your network or colo somewhere else?
<coggz> ok, i want to set up a backup on a pc, and have 2 laptos sync all documents with the server, and so there will be identical documents on Laptop 1+2, and a backup on PC
<shit_burger> sigh, sorry to ask such a question, but here goes - i just burned hardy to cd, now what do i do with it?
<poopuser> how do i make keyboard layout in bash back to normal ; ( alt + 2 dosn't woark.help
<matthias_> fde:  all right, thanks anyway ...
<thefish> Hasone, ok what is window browser? :/
<Secifelam> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<fde> matthias_: Throttled to around 50kb/s though an on a different subnet...
<navetz> thefish: the server is the machine that you just helped me get internet working on :)
<Hasone> thefish: metacity, I think. I know it's installed.
<soundray> shit_burger: could you please change your nick
<atlef> shit_burger: boot with it in the cd/dvd rom player
<goingbacktowindo> can someone PLEASE help me with my wifi problem? The driver shows up and lists in about everything there is for it to list in, but it won't work.
<matthias_> anyone have got an lexmark printer to work in hardy i have an all-in-one  ...
<Hasone> thefish: if that's it
<shit_burger> atlef, i did, nothing interesting happened
<atlef> soundray: haha
<Hasone> thefish: I forget what it's called, but it's the defualt for ubuntu 7.
<coggz> !lexmark
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soundray> coggz: 'man rsync' will explain all the options. There are also rsync tutorials on the web
<Myrtti> shit_burger: change your nick.
<wetaluv> i am a new biee here
<atlef> shit_burger: then you burned it as a data cd not as an cd image
<coggz> ok, i just wondered if anyone had experience... soundray
<thefish> navetz, hehe ok - from that machine (the server) can you ping the other machine you are trying to connect from?
<matthias_> fde:  like to know more about that, i do not uderstand exactly what you mean ...., sorry
<Pici> Preferably to something more family friendly
<thefish> Hasone, i still dont understand, do you mean window manager?
<shit_burger> actually i'm from a town call shit in austria, so i am a shit burger
<Pici> !language | shit_burger
<ubottu> shit_burger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> coggz: you reading a tutorial will be easier than me imparting my experience on you
<Hasone> thefish: I'm not sure what program you're asking me for. is there a command I can put in the terminal that will give you the answer?
<goingbacktowindo> that's the problem here, too many people worried about someone's nick rather than helping.....
<Myrtti> shit_burger: this is the last time I'm asking before removing you from the channel
<manifest_> MY NAME IS FREDFREDBURGER
<coggz> soundray: could you suggest one?
<gnuskool> shit_burger: restart yo computer with the cd in the tray, if it dosent boot, you need to burn the cd with an iso capable burner
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<goingbacktowindo> I've been here all day asking for help and this guy comes in with an inappropriate nick and the whole channel is in an uproar lol
<mad_max02> how do I change folder permission with all files and folders included ????
<thefish> Hasone, hehe im not sure what you are asking for? Can you tell me what you expect to happen when you do something, and what is actually happening that is different?
<nice_burger> how's that
<atlef> shit_burger: or did you use windows for burning and unpack it
<navetz> thefish: uh no, the one I am trying to connect from is connected wirelessly so I don't have the actually ip address to connect to.
<Myrtti> goingbacktowindo: we've got rules.
<gnuskool> shit_burger: sorry that should be a .iso capable burning programme
<goingbacktowindo> fecal_burger would have been better
<Myrtti> nice_burger: thank you
<poopuser> damn ppl i get '²' when pressing alt + 2.jesus i am not asking how to hide ASCII child porn in kernel lines.h e l p
<atlef> * nice_burger:
<Myrtti> !language poopuser
<ubottu> Myrtti: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> goingbacktowindo: this is a channel that some people want to or need to use professionally. Unprofessional behaviour sabotages that kind of use.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: I'm sure no one is helping because no one knows the answer... care to restate it though?
<Myrtti> !language | poopuser
<ubottu> poopuser: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  What is Your problem?
<Hasone> thefish: Alirght. none of my icons are showing up on my desktop. when I go to "locations: home folder" from the panel on the bottom of my screen, a window opens, then immediately closes.
<thefish> navetz, lets make up names for the machines: can we say laptop is the wireless, and server is the server we just got internet on?
<navetz> thefish: yup, that is the exact situation :)
<goingbacktowindo> fde, drivetrax I cannot get my wifi to work. It's showing in device manager and iwlist, but it won't turn on.
<nice_burger> atlef, hmm, i used the recommended iso burner from ubuntu.com for a windows xp
<drivetrax> wifi, ahhhh
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool - can you try in a terminal "sudo dpkg--reconfigure -a"
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  what wifi drivers
<fde> goingbacktowindo: What does lspci | grep -i wireless say about the device?
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, orinoco_usb
<thefish> navetz, ok from laptop, can you ping the default gateway?
<Hasone> thefish: all one word like that?
<soundray> thefish: one - too many
<poopuser> sudo help me
<thefish> :)
<mysterycool> Hello.
<atlef> nice_burger: so you burned it as an image? and not as an data cd?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, it does nothing but bring me to another prompt :/
<mysterycool> Why do companies like EA not design games for linux?
<fde> thefish: either dpkg-reconfigure -a or dpkg --reconfigure -a
<gnuskool> nice_burger: is there 1 .iso file on the cd or is there lots of file, you should have lots of files on it
<atlef> mysterycool: no money
<mysterycool> atlef: not really
<mysterycool> atlef: they could still sell their products
<unimatrix9> hi there you  all
<blipblip> hello
<fde> goingbacktowindo: hah... just lspci then, usually Wireless NIC's are called something pertaining to wireless  :)
<unimatrix9> how is it going?
<thefish> Hasone, please read from fde and soundray, i added one too many -'s in there :)
<unimatrix9> hello blipblip
<mysterycool> atleft: like cedega. it's not free but it's for linux =]
<Deepthought> would the server in my country have a different collection as the main server, or are all repos the same ?  (xcept for language ..?..   Or is everything everywhere ?)
<navetz> thefish: if you mean default gateway of the server, then yes.
<atlef> mysterycool: we do not pay for anything:-)
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/CompaqW200
<nice_burger> follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto but it does seem to be full of dirs and files, not a single iso
<goingbacktowindo> fde, lsusb shows this Bus 001 Device 003: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 802.11b Adapter [orinoco]
<soundray> thefish: did you mean 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' or 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure somepackage'? (Hasone)
<thefish> navetz, ok and can you ping server from laptop?
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, exactly, that's the one wiki page I followed and it didnt work :(
<Deepthought> Server for programs I mean, of course; you know, apt
<Hasone> so sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a?
<mysterycool> atlef: yes but like i said, there are products for linux where u need to pay like cedega.
<Oggu> I have no sound in VLC after Hardy. What to do?
<atlef> nice_burger: what program did you use?
<Cointoss> how do i invert a patternmatch, like if [ not m/\// ]; then...  ?
<nice_burger> atlef, infra recorder
<soundray> Hasone: no
<atlef> mysterycool: cedega is wine
<fde> goingbacktowindo: It would have to be a USB wireless heh... brb though
<thefish> soundray, Hasone its dpkg-reconfigure -a
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, I followed the guide verbatim and nothing error'd out and I had no problems. It just simply doesn't work unlike what the guide says
<mysterycool> atlef:no
<asizemore> hey, how do I install bitlbee on 6.06?
<atlef> yes
<mysterycool> atlef: cedega works with wine
<soundray> thefish, Hasone: no, it isn't
<unimatrix9> should hardy show updates? i dont see any ?
<khamael> mysterycool: there was a company, loki, that tried to make linux ports of games. problem was they used time doing it, and the games was out-dated when they finally was released for linux
<mysterycool> and cedega costs $70 =]
<gnuskool> mysterycool: i think they just havent come up with a business model for the linux environment, they day they figure that out, they'll come
<navetz> thefish: yes I can ping the server from the laptop.
<atlef> mysterycool: haha
<asizemore> apt-get install bitlbee and aptitude bitlbee don't work
<unimatrix9> cedega or crossover games both cost money
<unimatrix9> but they work ok
<unimatrix9> for some games
<kane77> mysterycool, it is money issue.. linux has rouhly 2% share and not everyone will buy a game.. that means it's not worth the money to develop games for linux..
<thefish> navetz, ok and when you use a web browser on laptop, and put in server's ip, you get nothing?
<Hasone> alirght, I've typed that in.
<danbhfive> will the hardy cds get updated with whatever bug fixes are released?
<khamael> mysterycool: people would rather use win games now, than linux games later
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  - ah.. is your wifi on your motherboard?
<atlef> nice_burger: and you chose to burn as image?
<navetz> thefish: yea it doesn't connect
<Pici> danbhfive: When 8.04.1 is released, yes.
<HSorgYves> still fighting with an error 25 from grub while booting a freshly installed system after the kernel line has been posted in stage 2, anyone an idea?
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, to be more specific, the green light on the wifi modem doesn't light up. The wifi modem is attached via USB connection to the top of my lid.
<nice_burger> atlef, yep
<unimatrix9> great info on wine and games with it on linux is on http://frankscorner.org/
<atlef> nice_burger: then you need to setup your BIOS to boot from cd
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  enable the USB port then
<Oggu> I have no sound in VLC after Hardy. What to do?
<navetz> thefish: also, I can't ping that servers IP address
<thefish> navetz, can you "nc server 80", then just type in some junk and ENTER, you should get an html-formatted error
<fde> goingbacktowindo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-56891.html  looks familiar to you I suppose?
<gnuskool> nice_burger: is there 1 file or many files on the cd?
<zakou> Mr anderson
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, how do you do that? Fn+F2 enables the modem in windows.
<mysterycool> but if just somebody would set up an organisation and make really nice games relative to those which are like top 10 games on windows, like Sims, World Of Warcraft, Call of Duty etc... then people would actually turn to linux
<thefish> navetz, ah ok theres the problem
<arcsky> Anyone did basic .htaccess on apache2 ?
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  lets see
<tonyyarusso> I'm doing an upgrade (command line, with do-release-upgrade) from 7.10 to 8.04, and it's giving a bunch of helpful messages (NIS, MySQL, and PostgreSQL stuff) - will these be written to a file as well?  (I'm writing them on dead trees right now.)
<danbhfive> Pici: ooo, there is a point release?  do you have a link where I could get more info?  or is it just for firefox 3 final?
<zakou> hello
<thefish> Hasone, hows it going there?
<arcsky> Ist worng to add this <directory /var/www/sec> lines in my default if i want basic .htaccss ? http://pastebin.com/m5e4688f8
<goingbacktowindo> fde, nope, let me look at that.
<khamael> mysterycool: as I said. loki tried
<Pici> danbhfive: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Hasone> i'm trying to accept something to do with atlas, but when I hit enter nothing happens :(
<zakou> heaven here
<atlef> mysterycool: we do not game here.:-)
<rodolfo> at what time ubuntu open week wihh happen? nothing happens on that channel...
<danbhfive> Pici: thanks
<thefish> navetz, on that server, ifconfig again to check its ip
<rodolfo> ops, will* :P
<Hasone> thefish: nevermind.
<mysterycool> khamael: and what happened to loki btw? :S
<navetz> thefish:L when I try nc server 80 I get forward host lookup failed. But anyway I don't think I have my server hosted online.
<gnuskool> mysterycool: i agree, but the buck stops somewhere, maybe in game advertising or something else to pay, like they do on counterstrike
<zakou> heaven is around me
<navetz> thefish: ok ive got the ip
<Hasone> thefish: if apparmor is having problems, whatever that is, is that a problem?
<mysterycool> atlef: exactly. thats my point.
<ron> any idea why i cannot type a capital C in ubuntu? i will type it if i use cap lock
<tonyyarusso> danbhfive: Apparently it's not even guarantted to have FF3final, although it's likely.  They'll be evaluating a bunch of different things to see what makes sense.
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  -- is your pc a powerbook?
<bazhang> zakou: this is a support channel; do you have a support question?
<atlef> mysterycool: as i understand it, ea is turning
<thefish> Hasone, shouldnt do, unless you configured anything
<mysterycool> atlef: cuz programmers for linux are not interested in developing games
<egoleo> hello
<mysterycool> atlef: ea is turning? what do u mean? :S
<danbhfive> tonyyarusso: I see
<thefish> navetz, you have the server ip? if so, try ping from laptop
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, nope, it's a Compaq Evo N610C just like what was "confirmed to work" on that wiki page hah
<atlef> mysterycool: but that is not confirmed yet
<Pici> !offtopic | atlef mysterycool
<ubottu> atlef mysterycool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fde> goingbacktowindo: that actually isn't very helpful... no one really seems to have come up with a solution it would seem
<Hasone> it's plodding along.
<egoleo> for some reason my apache is not working on hardy
<atlef> sorry
<zakou> how said hello the whole
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, that's why I believe the wiki page is lying through it's e-teeth about it working.
<khamael> mysterycool: they didn`t make (enough) money. the games came half a year after windows release, or longer. those who wanted the games bought the windows version when it came out, and didin`t convert to linux
<navetz> thefish: i can't ping the server ip from the laptop, it wont work.
<thefish> Hasone, is that with the reconfigure?
<mysterycool> um ,yeah -_-
<navetz> thefish: all packets are lost
<asizemore> crap, #bitlbee doesn't exist
<zakou> try to say mine to know you
<bazhang> zakou /j #ubuntu-offtopic for chat thanks
<Oggu> I have no sound in VLC after Hardy. What to do?
<Hasone> thefish: yeah.
<thefish> navetz, did you set up a firewall on the server?
<gnuskool> Oggu: just vlc or system-wide?
<bazhang> oggu have you tried using alsa instead? what about another app
<navetz> thefish: no I installed ubuntu server edition and thats it
<goingbacktowindo> fde, yeah, I've actually been researching this, beating my wife etc for about 4 months (goes all the way back to Gutsy) and I have stumped everyone here several times over hehe
<Mr> come on
<atlef> brb
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  -- http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?12,4546
<fde> goingbacktowindo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo I take it you've followed this? You said the modules are loaded etc, so it's got to be something with your software...
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  determine if the USB port is working
<asizemore> I need to know how to get the repositories needed to upgrade my server or to get bitlbee without them
<thefish> navetz, do you have any other computers on the network, connected in the same way as server?
<dgts123> My modified xorg.conf doesn't seem to work, i get the displayconfig-gtk tool prompted at login and the Xorg.0.log says it used "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe" as a config file. How can see what went wrong with the original xorg.conf?
<thefish> navetz, all i can think is that maybe there is some routing issue then
<Hasone> thefish: btw, though you said it might not be useful, I've got the alternate install cd 15 mins away from being finished downloading
<goingbacktowindo> fde, yup, followed it verbatim.
<nice_burger> gnuskool, there are many files, as I said
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, I'm not sure how to determine that, is there a command or something I should use?
<thefish> Hasone, hehe ok
<navetz> thefish: do I have to set up a DNS ?
<mysterycool> lol form their website: Loki is closed. Thanks for your patronage.
<nice_burger> atlef, do i do that when GRUB is starting up, i think i know how to
<thefish> navetz, not for connecting directly with ip address no
<Arkaic> goingbacktowindo: looked at this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  -- follow that url > http://forums.reprap.org/read.php?12,4546
<Oggu> gnuskool, bazhang: Just vlc, working in firefox, in rhytmbox i cant even start a aong
<Arkaic> goingbacktowindo: you device is mentioned there as a "Compaq/Intel W100 PRO/Wireless 11Mbps multiport WLAN Adapter"
<gnuskool> nice_burger: missed you the 1st time, lots of ppl talking here...well id say look in your bios settings if 'boot from cd' is your primary boot
<Oggu> song*
<Arkaic> same pci id
<navetz> thefish: humm, well this is weird because I am using a static IP
<brane> what is best to backup my Ubuntu ? in Windows i use BartPE CD with GHOST ...
<zvacet>     asizemore :            http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/extra-repositories.html
<tonyyarusso> !backup | brane
<ubottu> brane: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Idle0ne> anyone know if the latest ubuntu supports the wifi card in the mac pro?
<asizemore> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Factoid bitlbee not found
<nice_burger> gnuskool, hehe, where are my bios settings then?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: have you tried with linux-wlan-ng ? Most report miraculous results with it... heh
<pop> How can I change my video driver from ati to radeon?
<goingbacktowindo> Arkaic, that's the funny thing, orinoco shows up and prism2_usb on my system. I'm very confused haha
<asizemore> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> oggu do you have flash playing in youtube at the same time?
<brane> wow
<tonyyarusso> brane: Basically, it depends on your own needs.  I'm finding sbackup to be best suited for me right now.
<thefish> navetz, you have laptop === access point === hub === server ?
<brane> thanks !
<bazhang> http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html brane
<Hasone> random question: was there a significant upgrade to gnash in hardy heron?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, yes, tried linux-wlan-ng back in my Gutsy days with no luck :(
<brane> thanks lot !
<Oggu> bazhang: I had a flash loding, now no flash, stil ldont work
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  so it is a 100.. not 200.. and multiport WLAN
<asizemore> is upgrading ubuntu supported through ssh?
<Hasone> thefish: I'm getting a bunch of undefined kernel k.ey codes for some reason
<fde> goingbacktowindo: ahh... I have a prism2_usb based wireless... but yours should be using 'oronico_cs' (pretend I spelled that correctly)
<Fogel1497> When i boot ubuntu it says it cannot detect my graphics card and will run in low gfx mode. But it use to detect it and it use to run fine. I have made no changes since  then.
<thefish> Hasone, oww
<gnuskool> nice_burger: restart your computer and as soon as it beeps, before even loading windows press delete or F1 and you will go into your bios setup
<navetz> thefish: laptop === wireless === server
<mad_max02> can anyone help me make google earth work ??
<thefish> Hasone, is that a new install?
<pop> How can I change the video driver used by ubuntu?
<Hasone> thefish: as of 6 months ago :)
<dgts123> Fogel1497, same problem here.. worked fine in previous ubuntu versions
<Oggu> bazhang: whit firefox closed rhytmbox goes
<nice_burger> gnuskool, i don't have windows, it's gutsy, will your instructions work still?
<khamael> mysterycool: the problem with cedega, is that linux-users are spoiled with free software
<Hasone> thefish: is that really bad?
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, not sure haha the drivers pretty much showed up out of box as both orinoco and prism2
<thefish> navetz, ok so the wireless is a hub/switch as well and the server is plugged in to it?
<brane> wow amazing !
<Oggu> bazhang: and sound in vlc aswell
<mysterycool> lol XD
<Oggu> bazhang: Why this?
<thefish> Hasone, could be just your locale
<thefish> Hasone, its still doing stuff though ye?
<bazhang> oggu that is a bug; until it is fixed have to live with just the one but not both
<asizemore> sigh
<pop> ﻿khamael: not really, it's just that crossover games is a lot better :)
<Fogel1497> dtgs123: Its annoying as hell. I guess thats the consequence of being an early adopter
<Oggu> okej
<gnuskool> nice_burger: ya, as soon as it restarts press delete or f1....you want to catch it before an operating sustem loads up
<fde> asizemore: what are you sighing about?
<Oggu> bazhang: is it reported?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, I have 3 interfaces that show up, lo, eth0 & wlan0
<asizemore> I wish I had more patience about this crap
<bazhang> oggu yep
<Hasone> thefish: yep. asking me all sorts of silly questions. like if I want dash over bash. of course I want bash. I can bash things with bash.
<gnuskool> Oggu: sorry thought it might be a system prob, not too sure otherwise
<thefish> hehehe
<nice_burger> gnuskool, k thanks, doing it now.
<Hasone> I can only dash fast with dash.
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  you try lsusb with and without the device plugged in?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: but both prism2_usb and orinico_cs are wireless modules... they could be arguing with each other, or could be wrong module reported.
<navetz> thefish: maybe, I am not 100% sure where they are all pluged in. But I know that the server is a static ip directly from the ISP. the laptop is connected wirelessly to somewhere. Not sure exactly where.
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool - if a config got broken, this is how it will be fixed
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, lemme check
<khamael> pop: crossover wine?
<Idle0ne> anyone know if the latest ubuntu supports the wifi card in the mac pro?
<asizemore> fde, I'm just sighing because I am waiting for answers and I don't think I've even been seen :P
<thefish> navetz, so the server has 2 ip addresses?
<Hasone> wine is awesome
<dgts123> so any ideas on how to see why xorg.conf failed and xorg.conf.failsafe was used?
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, it doesn't show when I turn the adapter off with lsusb, but if I motion to turn the adapter on it does show in lsusb
<pop> ﻿khamael: crossover games.
<navetz> thefish: no just one static ip.
<eigenval> hi, during the booting of hardy i see a blurred screen, until the login-screen is present. ugly. what can  I do?
<thefish> navetz, because if you are trying to connect to its public ip, then its a loopback connection, and most of the time those will be dropped
<fde> asizemore: ask your question again then... this is a rapid moving channel, hard to catch all question... ask around every 5-10 mins maybe someone will know.
<Arkaic> dgts123: have you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ?
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  might try to take out the prism driver
<goingbacktowindo> fde, is there a way to tell which wireless module is showing currently?
<asizemore> yeah, I just don't want to get yelled at again for asking too often
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, how is that done?
<pop> ﻿khamael: commercial wine, except they actually help wine out and not rip off money off them (like cedega is).
<dgts123> Arkaic, yep, it only reports what happened during using the failsafe one
<asizemore> but, is upgrading ubuntu supported over ssh?
<Hasone> y'know, I might be crazy, but right now I used gedit instead of emacs.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: NetworkManager will tell you in the applet thing... right click > Connection Information
<egoleo> is hardy not working hardy?
<brane> i try to use fsck but i got worning ? is it safe ?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, it doesn't hehe just shows ip address and such
<Arkaic> dgts123: nothing useful in dmesg either?
<asizemore> Hasone: I still use vim
<fde> goingbacktowindo: You really don't need to have 2 wireless NIC modules loaded though... orinico or whatever shows up alongside prism?
<Hasone> thefish: it said wrote /usr/share/xemacs21/site-lisp/debian-startup.elc, then it said Done, and now it's just sitting there.
<dgts123> Arkaic, will check
<navetz> thefish: that may be whats happening. But it is my understanding that this is a static IP bought from the ISP. I thought a staic ip was suppose to go directly to the server.
<thefish> navetz, what is the netmask there for both server and laptop?
<Hasone> thefish: nm.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: Should have a Driver: line?
<zvacet> brane : from,live CD
<thefish> navetz, possibly, is your server directly connected to internet, or you have a router?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, I believe mine is to be used with orinoco and not prism2 as windows reports it to be a w200 and not a w100 for prism2
<khamael> pop: sharing is good ;)
<brane> ok is it simular to chkdsk ?
<Hasone> thefish: now it's asking me if I want fdmount to execute with root privileges. do I?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, nope, sorry. No driver line that way
<HermanChess> where can I find the firefox icon ? where is it stored ??
<thefish> Hasone, just go with defaults, they are all pretty sane
<dgts123> Arkaic, for what exactly should i look in the output of dmesg?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, sorry, I have e100 in "Driver" lol
<Hasone> thefish: how long you been doing this linux/ubuntu thing?
<Chapai> what wildcard to i use to copy all files beginning with ax to a different folders.
<thefish> Hasone, do you even have a floppy drive?
<drivetrax> Now, we can load up the driver for this device:
<drivetrax> sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x4348 product=0x5523
<drivetrax> Finally, check dmesg again to ensure it loaded properly.
<Hasone> thefish: maybe?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, but I am connected via wired connection so I believe that driver is for it. The wireless shows "prism2" in "Driver"
<asizemore> hey, is upgrading ubuntu supported over ssh?
<Arkaic> Hasone: check /usr/share/pixmaps
<ChaosTheory^> Is it possible to stream videos from websites using mplayer or some other player in console?
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  fde -- the vendor will be different for the e100
<fde> goingbacktowindo: also, Linux reports it as a orinoco... so yeah... 'echo blacklist prism2_usb >> /etc/modules.d/blacklist' and restart  :)  (provided orinoco-cs is listed in lsmod)
<Arkaic> dthacker-work: anything to do with xorg or the video card
<thefish> Hasone, not sure, a few years now though :)
<Arkaic> ack
<Arkaic> dgts123, that is
<amirman84> is it safe to disable evolutions alarm notifier at startup through the sessions menu?
<mak1084>  can any one tell me how i can install from usb?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: e100 is your wired NIC
<thefish> Hasone, you are back to a prompt now?
<Hasone> thefish: it's stuck on something, but it was stuck on --- nervemind. it's doing something with fonts. I'll just wait here.
<Hasone> thefish: nope.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, correct
<fde> goingbacktowindo: that should be fine
<drivetrax> ok
<drivetrax> ok
<thefish> Hasone, aah fonts, that will take a little while
<drivetrax>  the wired is e100
<heartsblood> I recently lost my system drive and when I reinstalled I lost my home directory files that I had on a software raid setup.  Is it possible to reclaim those files?  Or will the configuring of the raid software/driver format the partitions?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, ok, I'll try the blacklist bit and restart to see if it works
<asizemore> hey, is upgrading ubuntu supported over ssh?
<drivetrax> yes blacklist the prism
<fde> goingbacktowindo: first... 'lsmod | grep orinoco' returns things?
<thefish> navetz, my guess is you have internet === router === server
<amirman84> is it safe to prevent evolutions alarm notifier from starting up if i dont even use evolutions apps?
<navetz> thefish: thanks I got it working, there was some redirection issues, thanks for the help.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, yes let me pastebin for you
<Hasone> now we're on CUPS - which I've never had the good fortune to use because there are tons of computers in my house I just send files to to print.
<Chapai> what wildcard to i use to copy all files beginning with ax to a different folders.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: no need, if it does... just do the blacklist command  :)
<thefish> navetz, no worries, glad you came right  :)
<zvacet>          mak1084 :           http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<goingbacktowindo> fde, http://pastebin.com/m107b8f06
<fde> goingbacktowindo: you SHOULD be all set once the kernel stops being confused  :)
<Hasone> thefish: now update-iniramfs. I don't linke the idea that the ram filesystem is being messed with while the ram is being used.
<heartsblood> how do you mount a software raid?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, there's a lot that shows up with lsmod hah
<asizemore> hey, is upgrading ubuntu supported over ssh?
<amirman84> THANKS
<heartsblood> outside of the initial install of the alternative install cd
<thefish> Hasone, thats for booting, its all good
<fde> goingbacktowindo: yeah, thats every driver for every device in your system... hence the grep  :)
<HoNgOuRu> how can I fix firefox?? I cannot hear sound at youtube.com
<HoNgOuRu> please help
<Hasone> thefish: it seems to be cleaning up.
<HoNgOuRu> the other apps works perfectly with alsa
<goingbacktowindo> fde, hah ok, after i put in that blacklist command I'm taken to a ">" prompt. Is that normal?
<malcolmpdx> Looking to find out if hardy supports the PERC 5i controller.  Some forum posts from 2 years ago indicated some issues.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: no.
<drivetrax> up.. scrollback.. blacklist
<thefish> Hasone, have a read when you get a min: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<Chapai> HoNgOuRu, install libflashsupport
<fde> you weren't supposed to include the ' 's
<Bodsda> doing a manual install, should the swap partition be logical or primary?
<HoNgOuRu> ??
<goingbacktowindo> oh lol
<fde> goingbacktowindo: ^^
<[Yogh]> Salutations !
<HoNgOuRu> but I can watch them
<Idle0ne> anyone know if the latest ubuntu supports the wifi card in the mac pro?
<filthpig> hi, I've noticed that nautilus keeps growing in mem usage the longer my computer is turned on. When the system starts it's about 50 mb, and now, after a few days it's almost 80.. is there some cache I can delete or smth? running gutsy...
<Chapai> its for sound HoNgOuRu
<Khuno> bonsoir
<goingbacktowindo> fde, bash: /etc/modules.d/blacklist: No such file or directory
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<zvacet> Bodsda :put it as logical
<Bodsda> ok ty
<gnuskool> IdleOne: whats the name of the card, do you know that?
<Hasone> thefish: gener9ating mime/codec maps. I'm sure you're fascinated by what my computer is doing.
<Bodsda> zvacet, what about /and /boot ?
<dan> file:///home/dan/Desktop/ChangeLog
<asizemore> hey, is upgrading ubuntu supported over ssh?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: modprobe.d ... apologies.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, drivetrax I sware, if you two can get this wireless going I will award you both +10 internets a piece :)
<dan> file:///home/dan/Desktop/ChangeLog(2)
<dan> file:///home/dan/Desktop/minor-docstring-cleanups.patch
<thefish> Hasone, im absolutely hanging off every update ;)
<ChaosTheory^> How do I make xpdf my default pdf viewer from console?
<HoNgOuRu> fixed, thanks a lot Chapai
<zvacet> Bodsda :they can be primary or extended,but primary is common
<fde> goingbacktowindo: No promises, but there is no reason for it not to once we make the kernel stop being confused.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, no worries hah I get permission denied though
<Hasone> thefish: :) well, in that case, it's still generating mime/codec maps :P
<Chapai> np HoNgOuRu
<Bodsda> zvacet, cheers dude
<zvacet> Bodsda : np
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  sudo
<Hasone> thefish: And I have a feeling it will be doing so fgor quite some time.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: sudo -i  then try it again... sorry
<eigenval> ﻿ChaosTheory^:  audio stream recording works with mplayer -dumpstream -dumpfile myfile.mp3 mms://yoururl_here   don't know about video streaming ...
<fde> goingbacktowindo: I don't think I included a sudo in the previous command...
<mmiski_> hi all
<goingbacktowindo> fde, sudo -i echo blacklist prism2_usb >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied
<Hasone> While I'm waiting for my computer to fix itself, I woulrd like us all to take a step back and appreciate what a miracle a computer is, and what a miracle is that there are people who are smart enough to make them and make them work.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, yah, I'm a syntax retard lol
<drivetrax> goingbacktowindo,  that your pc, you get root?
<artti> I have files with endings .mdf and .mds. Does somehow have to get them to .iso?
<eigenval> ﻿ Hasone: amen ;-)
<goingbacktowindo> drivetrax, not sure, I just installed Hardy last night all basic and such
<mmiski_> I have a question, I just installed heron 8.04 and would like to install Kompozer - has anyne installed it on the new heron OS?
<Hasone> thefish: when it says skipped ubuntustudio-controls.desktop: does not include a menu name, is that bad?
<thefish> Hasone, i have a confession to make... i gave you the wrong command :(
<evilbug> are the servers still stressed out from people upgrading to hardy?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: no... sudo -i THEN the command... heh... but stick a ' ' around blacklist and usb
<Hasone> thefish: you have GOT to be kidding me.
<thefish> Hasone, not bad, just takes a while...
<Tenrai> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<Istvan> Hello
<malcolmpdx> Looking to find out if hardy supports the PERC 5i RAID controller.  Some forum posts from 2 years ago indicated some issues.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, haha ok
<Hasone> thefish: can I open up another terminal window, or should I wait for this to play out?
<thefish> Hasone, sorry :/ - it will still fix the beast though
<Istvan> Someone knows how to play conquer online with wine ?
<zvacet> Hasone : big tnx to Turing
<Hasone> zvacet: amen to that.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: echo 'blacklist prism2_usb' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  <-- inside the provided active shell
<fde> interactive*
<khamael> mysterycool: what would be good for linux, was if not only they ported games to linux, but made them cheaper. we are allowed to dream
<Hasone> thefish: what was the shorter command going to be? actually, I don't want to know.
<evilbug> Istvan- there should be some instructions for that on the wine homepage
<Hasone> khamael: All games must be open source! down with games!
<zvacet> Hasone :and his thiniking machine
<fde> goingbacktowindo: make sure the >> is there though... else it'll replace everything... >> will put it at the bottem of that file.
<thefish> Hasone, spose you could just kill that, then dpkg --configure -a
<artti> What to do with files .mdf and .mds?
 * Hasone plays nintendo.
<Bravewolf>  I'm going to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. I disabled all the additional repos (eg. Medibuntu, innotek, canonical partner) and I cleaned the package status using "apt-get clean" and "apt-get autoremove". Now I have some non official Ubuntu packages, such as mplayer (medibuntu), ffmpeg (medibuntu), skype, googleearth, canon cups driver, virtualbox. Can I begin the upgrade or I have to do some more actions? Thanks!
<filthpig> so I want to upgrade to hardy, but dist-upgrade uses /tmp to download the files, and my / partition is too small. Is there some way to tell dist-upgrade to use i.e a folder on my /home partition in stead?
<mmiski_> I have a question, I just installed heron 8.04 and would like to install Kompozer - has anyne installed it on the new heron OS?
<Istvan> evilbug
<khamael> Hasone: not opensource. just working
<mikedep334> hi, where can I find the ubuntu logo with the hands joined together?
<evilbug> Istvan- ?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, it appears to have worked. No permission denied or anything, but no output saying it worked or not hehe
<Hasone> thefish: killing it while update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.5.22-14-generic won't hurt it?
<mikedep334> I'm preparing a presentation
<Istvan> I tryed to make it work with the tutorial but it's not working
<fde> goingbacktowindo: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | tail -n1 <-- type that to make sure.
<brane> i use lot time on internet this days ... how i can be sure that my Ubuntu do not have viruses ?
<evilbug> Istvan- then i can't help you,haven't had much success with wine myself X_X
<Bravewolf> filthpig: yes. you can use a temporary simbolic link, but you have to log off from X first
<Istvan> The new version opens an antivirus and after that conquer stops loading
<thefish> Hasone, whats it doing now?
<Hasone> generating locales...
<goingbacktowindo> fde, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | tail -nl tail: l: invalid number of lines
<Hasone> en-IN.UTF-8...
<evilbug> Istvan- i really have no clue then.
<thefish> Hasone, you use a 2.5.x kernel?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: there shouldn't have been output... we directed it to that file instead of a stdin
<goingbacktowindo> is that a "one" and not an "L"
<filthpig> Bravewolf, cool, do you have a walkthrough for it?
<Hasone> 2.6.x.
<fde> goingbacktowindo: it's a 1
<thefish> :)
<Hasone> thefish: I'm pretty sure.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, haha ok, I got this blacklist prism2_usb
<Istvan> Someone knows how to play Conquer Online with wine ? (I want some good instructions not the tutorial on winehq)
<openuser> hi, does anybody know any program to detect wifi connections, such windows xp wifi center???
<evilbug> Istvan- have you googled your issue?
<Istvan> Yes
<drivetrax> good going fde..
<fde> goingbacktowindo: that says "give me 1 lines at the tail end of the file"
<Istvan> And I didn't find nothing relevant
<Hasone> thefish: I'm scared to kill it. can I run configure concurrently?
<sylar_> could anybody help me with sound issuse?
<evilbug> Istvan- i see.good luck then.
<goingbacktowindo> fde, cool :D I'm learning hah
<thefish> Hasone, probably ye
<sylar_> help me please
<fde> drivetrax: haha... I should have just gotten him to edit the file manually... but I thought it'd be easier to just throw it in there...
<Hasone> thefish: If I kill it and my system gets messed up, you'll help me fix it?
<thefish> Hasone, of course :)
<drivetrax> fde - unplug the device
<Istvan> because the new patch was introduced now and the websites are not saying how to pass the antivirus check which blocs co from loading
<unstable> If I'm on dapper, what is the best way to upgrade to hardy? just direct upgrade?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: ok... now restart... once the kernel isn't confused, what you've done before SHOULD work.
<evilbug> is it safe to upgrade to hardy yet,or is it still generally buggy?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, so now reboot and pray?
<thefish> Hasone, but that means you owe me beer
<drivetrax> unplug device
<Hasone> thefish: in that case, let's go!
<zvacet> Istvan :try on wine forums
<goingbacktowindo> fde, ok, thanks a million for the help, you too drivetrax :D bbl (hopefully on wifi)
<fde> drivetrax: reboot else he has to restart networking and nm ...
<Solusian> Can anyone please assist me with a wireless issue?
<fde> goingbacktowindo: yup
<fde> goingbacktowindo: come back either way though
<brane> check for viruses ! how to do thats in eyecandy Ubuntu ?
<Hasone> thefish: what was that command again?
<goingbacktowindo> fde, will do
<drivetrax> wifi needs that.. I didn't know
<goingbacktowindo> cheers!
<thefish> Hasone, dpkg --configure -a
<drivetrax> heck, I learned too
<sylar_> I don't have any sound in ubuntu.. what should i do..
<openuser> does anybody know any wifi ''radar'' application??? (please, no wifi connections crackers)
<cellofellow> ok, quick question: why can't I move a window above the top of the screen using Compiz?
<Solusian> sylar_: Did you update your alsa-drivers?
<Hasone> it didn't say anything
<Hasone> and I typed sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Hasone> maybe I put in the wrong sudo password
<Paddy_EIRE> !compiz > cellofellow
<cellofellow> openuser: wifi-radar comes to mind.
<dryrot> openuser: wifi-radar?  wicd ?
<drivetrax> cellofellow,  the top is a cap, and the bottom is a cap
<cellofellow> openuser: and NetworkManager
<zvacet> brane :why do you want to do that
<sylar_> Solusian:I don't have sound in 7.10 also I have upgraded to 8.04 and still no sound
<Hasone> no, I put in the right sudo password
<Hasone> thefish: still have my problem
<Bravewolf> filthpig: first of all logout form X. the disable gdm (or kdm) using e.g sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<thefish> Hasone, just a mo
<mak1084> zvacet: i want to install from pendrive not into pendrive...
<Hasone> thefish: kk
<brane> i be watching same porn site sory !
<openuser> cellofellow: wifi manager seem to don't work in my computer, it don't has the scan option
<cellofellow> drivetrax: it's the Cube Caps plugin then?
<filthpig> Bravewolf, but why?
<evilbug> brane- :)
<zvacet> mak1084 : O.K.
<drivetrax> cellofellow,  no, you can't place windows on top nor bottom
<fde> mak1084: Not really an Ubuntu issue... if your BIOS can boot from the device, do that, else you can't.
<kuma> hi, i'm trying to creat an adhoc network between my ubuntu hardy and a vista, can someone help me?
<zvacet> brane : you can not be infected by just watching
<brane> in Windows i use 50 % time for chech viruses !
<slipttees> release wine 0.9.60 in repo ubuntu
<cellofellow> openuser: well, wifi-radar and NetworkManager (the default) can't be mixed, AFAIK.
<carrapa> lo all
<zvacet> brane : windows viruses work in windows,not in linux
<Bravewolf> filthpig: wait, i'm writing (because gnome creates some temporary files in /tmp)
<thefish> Hasone, missus on line one ;)
<brane> realy !
<fde> brane: You still should check for them, don't want to pass on anything unknowingly heh
<Hasone> thefish: go forth, young man!
<thefish> Hasone, ok so its just returned you to the prompt again?
<Sake> so I'm trying to use rdiff-backup and my acl entries are getting dropped, even though the file system I'm backing up to/from both support acl (just for the mounted partitions where <source> and <destination> are stored, not the whole file system). Any ideas what might be wrong?
<filthpig> Bravewolf, alright, /me hangs on :)
<Hasone> thefish: yep
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | brane
<ubottu> brane: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Hasone> thefish: do I have to go back to reconfigure?
<thefish> Hasone, ok "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<cellofellow> drivetrax: a window can be moved to the bottom of the screen until the border hits it, but it can't be moved to the top. That is, unless I move it while using Expo.
<drivetrax> I got !Avast for windows.. and Linux. I liked it, and went an got it for Linux..
<Hasone> E: Various index files couldn't be download and were ignored. Used old files in their place.
<Bravewolf> filthpig: then creates your new /tmp folder, e.g. mkdir /home/username/tmp
<mccomb> hello, i'm using ubuntu hardy heron with autologin and ndiswrapper for my atheros AR5006EG wireless card, keyring manager is asking me the keyring main password everytime nm-applet finds my WPA2 secure network. How can i make keyring manager not to ask me that anymore and still have autologin?
<cgentry72> I noticed that tracker and tracker applet are in my startup programs, do i need this?
<thefish> Hasone, there were 2 commands there, dpkg-reconfigure -a reconfigures every single package, dpkg --configure -a configures ones that are downloaded but not configured (like what happens when you crash when upgrading)
<drivetrax> Expo.. yes..
<brane> any of you check for viruses or sleep normal ?
<thefish> Hasone, does it want to do upgrades with that command?
<Hasone> thefish: yeah.
<_moro_bana_>  long live ubuntu long live!!!!!!!!!!
<evilbug> brane- viruses?
<thefish> Hasone, cool do em - is it a lot?
<Paddy_EIRE> mccomb: I have been unable to figure that one out myself
<riccardo> i have an hercules webcam, and ubuntu 8.04. the system recognize it with the command lsusb, but the program skype not. what is wrong?
<Hasone> thefish: I can't. no internet.
<gnuskool> brane: never done a virus check with linux
<drivetrax> CELL GOT A PANEL UP THERE?
<Paddy_EIRE> mccomb: I do not think it works when autologin is enabled
<thefish> Hasone, buggery!
<drivetrax> ooops
<Hasone> thefish: that's what I've downloaded the alternate cd for.
<brane> ok i then use sbackup for be sure ...
<Bravewolf> filthpig: then make a symbolic link like this: "sudo ln -s /home/username/tmp /tmp" and change the permisssion to the folder using "sudo chmod 777 /home/username/tmp".
<thefish> Hasone, ok, lets get that working then - do you use dhcp in your net?
<cgentry72> I noticed that tracker and tracker applet are in my startup programs, do i need this?
<Hasone> uh... it's wi-fi.
<swmiller6> anyone know how to change the icon for the menu-bar
<Bravewolf> filthpig: so if you try to use /tmp the system should use /home/username/tmp instead.
<Hasone> and my old internet connection icon dissapeared. I dunno what happened to it.
<thefish> Hasone, any chance of wired for a bit?
<Paddy_EIRE> swmiller6: google for that one :)
<Hasone> thefish: nope. my ethernet port is bupkis.
<swmiller6> Paddy_EIRE: Those are not working
<evilbug> should i upgrade to hardy or are there some bugs still to be fixed until the first major update?
<thefish> Hasone, bugger, ok wireless is definately not my strong point - ive been lucky with it! what wlan nic is it?
<Paddy_EIRE> swmiller6: those what?? http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/change-the-menu-bar-logo-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<px> hi - can anyone help me with a google earth problem?
<xomp> fde, it's me, goingbacktowindo blacklisting prism2 doesn't seem to work.
<Paddy_EIRE> swmiller6: works perfectly fine
<Hasone> thefish: I have no idea.
<Hasone> thefish: are you sure the cd can't help?
<drivetrax> cellofellow,  click in the panel where your virtual desktops are .. that makes the panels and stuff go away, and then look
<swmiller6> Paddy_EIRE: tried that yesterday did not owrk
<filthpig> Bravewolf, and then I can restart gnome, or do I have to run upgrade from console? and also, the symlink.. will it still be around after reboot?
<Bravewolf> filthpig: at this point you can begin the upgrade using the X interface or using "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<filthpig> ah :)
<fde> xomp: dmesg | grep NetworkManager <-- that return anything enlightening as to why?
<thefish> Hasone, at this stage, ye i think it might - are you thinking of doing a reinstall or upgrading from it?
<mccomb> Paddy_EIRE, okay... do you know if there's any other network manager than the gnome-network-manager and wicd?
<xomp> fde, or atleast I don't think so haha, lsusb still shows the Compaq orinoco showing, but I'm not sure if its working as the green light isn't coming on.
<Hasone> thinking of finishing the upgrade with it, thefish
<monkeybritches> Hardy is fairly sound.
<DShepherd> indeed
<DShepherd> upgrade for me was good
<xomp> fde, dmesg | grep NetworkManager retuned nothing just another prompt
<Bravewolf> filthpig: the symlink will disapper after reboot. You can upgrade from Gnome of from Command Line. It should be indifferent.
<thefish> Hasone, ok not a bad idea, spose you dont need wlan with that
<gnuskool> evilbug: i have thus far only had 1 bug, to do with policykit unlocking the 'services' tab, other an that it works fine on my thinkpad laptop
<Paddy_EIRE> mccomb: not sure..
<filthpig> Bravewolf, sweetness, thanks
<cgentry72> I noticed that tracker and tracker applet are in my startup programs, do i need this?
<drivetrax> cellofellow,  -- I wanted an invisible cube.. with just windows in mid-air, but the panels and caps are set to a grid creating the cube, and the tray and panel.. and the grid will always show a square at the top and bottom, thin lines
<filthpig> Bravewolf, urr I did not call -you- "sweetness", lol :P
<Bravewolf> filthpig: you're welcome.
<evilbug> gnuskool- i tried upgrading the day after it came out and i've only had trouble with it so i downgraded back to gutsy.
<Solusian> Anyone knowledgeable on wifi issues? Please PM me. I have an issue where it used to work, but suddenly cannot acquire a network address anymore.
<DShepherd> cgentry72, not of you dont want them to run at startup
<Hasone> thefish: trying to burn it as we speak.
<thefish> Hasone, coolio
<cgentry72> DShepherd, do i need it at all?
<evilbug> gnuskool- i was thinking maybe some problem with the download since the servers were stressed.
<asizemore> hey, is upgrading ubuntu supported over ssh?
<kuma> hi, how can i create a wireless network with my ubuntu hardy?
<malcolmpdx> Looking to find out if hardy supports the PERC 5i controller.  Some forum posts from 2 years ago indicated some issues.
<[Yogh]> Salutations !
<fde> xomp: System > Administration > Network looks alright, and you have chosen the Wired Connection and configured it correctly via NetworkManager in the panel?
<Cointoss> would this be the way to find out if theres no leading "/" ind $dir?    if [[ ! $dir=~m/^\// ]]; then ...
<evilbug> gnuskool- so i'd just like to know if it's safe now,a week later,or should i wait for the next milestone.
<Pici> malcolmpdx: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu-server ?
<DShepherd> cgentry72, tracker indexes files so you can find them via the tracker search tool. if you dont care about it then leave it out. its not a need
<malcolmpdx> Pici - no, I'll do that.  Thanks
<asizemore> I need to upgrade ubuntu and my only connection so far is through SSH
<fde> xomp: I have to guess now where exactly you are, so bare with me...
<cgentry72> DShepherd, thanks
<DShepherd> cgentry72, your welcome
<fde> xomp: NetworkManager will let you use wpa_supplicant and friends to identify to the WAP...
<xomp> fde, in "Network" i have only "eth0 Wired Connection" and "Point to Point Connection". I do not see the "wlan0" interface anymore.
<Hasone> thefish: the downloader seems confused.
<fde> xomp: Add it again  :)
<thefish> Hasone, i need to go, but will try to get back in about 20 mins or so
<openuser> what application use ubuntu 8.04 to configure nfs shared folders???
<thefish> Hasone, downloader confused?
<Hasone> thefish: alright.
<gnuskool> evilbug: i'd say its safe, i read the howtoforge.com 'perfect upgrade gutsy to hardy' and it went smooth
<xomp> fde, add what again? hehe
<eth01> hiya
<px> hi - can anyone help me with a google earth problem?
<Hasone> thefish: it's DAP. and it says 99% done but the progress bar i less than that.
<evilbug> gnuskool- i was just going to run the update manager to upgrade.
<fde> xomp: The wireless!
<asizemore> arrrgh
<xomp> fde, ok, Fn+F2 here we go!
<Konam> the nautilus generated thumbnails in Hardy suck! how can I fix that, thunar seems to do it just fine. How we shipped nautilus with such a drawback?
<xomp> fde, ok, I pressed Fn+F2 and I do see wlan0 showing up in "Network" still
<thefish> Hasone, never used that, couldnt say. You will probably get asked if you want to add the sources when you insert the cd, if not check out apt-cdrom :)
<Hasone> thefish: aye-aye
<swmiller6> XOMP
<px> I'm having problems only being able to run some programs under sudo, is there any way to change this?
<xomp> fde, when I press Fn+F2 lsusb shows this "Bus 001 Device 004: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 802.11b Adapter [orinoco]", when I press Fn+F2 again it doesn't show in lsusb
<xomp> swmiller6, yes?
<asizemore> damnit, is it so hard to say yes or no?
<swmiller6> xomp: press cntrl+F2 then type in nm-applet
<Swiftfoxer> anyone know how I can fix this problem with sound mixing?
<snask> px, man sudo and read what sudo is about..
<Swiftfoxer> I have a feeling that 8.04's sound mixing is somewhat broken in 64bit
<fde> xomp: Hmm, I'm not sure what that key combo does... but perhaps it was the prism2_usb card after all ... can you test that? sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and just change it to orinoco-cs and restart...
<fde> xomp: ahh alt+f2! apple computer?
<xomp> fde, nope, it's a compaq :)
<drivetrax> in virtual
<swmiller6> xomp: dunno know about apple maybe I missed something I thoght you were trying to get your network applet back
<Finnish> What's wrong with my Evolution? It doesn't "know" the shortcut-addresses when typing them?
<fde> xomp: weird... anyways... change the blacklist line to the orinoco modules... add both though, and _ in lsmod is - in that file.
<xomp> fde, ok, I remove "blacklist prism2" and put "blacklist orinoco_usb" in it's place?
<Solusian> ﻿Anyone knowledgeable on wifi issues? Please PM me. I have an issue where it used to work, but suddenly cannot acquire a network address anymore.
<fde> xomp: I think it should be 2 lines "blacklist orinoco' ... and 'blacklist orinoco_cs' ... that at least got us started easier.
<fde> xomp: prism2_usb... yes...
<eXcAliBuR> i just installed 8.04 and missing a lot of packages... like c++ and stuff... is there a place to find the common ones that i need?
<fde> xomp: ACTUALLY... you're doing prism2_usb or prism2-usb?
<xomp> fde, I had "prims2_usb" blacklisted before
<Barnose> I can't do anythig while chatting?
<fde> xomp: check again lsmod | grep prism please ... if its there, we blacklisted the wrong thing... else ignore this line and add the orinoco stuff again  :)
<drivetrax> prism2_usb
<gnuskool> eXcAliBuR: synaptic package manager
<xomp> fde, ok, I'm a bit confused hehe, lets pretend I haven't yet edited the blacklist yet and it still has "blacklist prism2_usb" in it. what should my next step be? hehe
<fde> drivetrax: yes, but the actual module will be prism2-usb I think... the driver is prism2_usb
<skywalker> hi
<eXcAliBuR> gnuskool: i'm on command line only
<fde> xomp: lsmod | grep prism <-- does that return anything?
<gnuskool> eXcAliBuR: server install?
<rwycuff> xomp:are you trying to get wifi on laptop working
<eXcAliBuR> yuh
<eXcAliBuR> i don't need desktop
<BobCFC> eXcAliBuR, sudo apt-get build-essential
<xomp> fde, it didn't return anything
<fde> rwycuff: please don't confuse him.
<xomp> rwycuff, yes lol
<eXcAliBuR> thanks Bob
<drivetrax> grep each name
<rwycuff> fde: im not was helping him with this about 2 months back
<agone> hello
<px> agone, hello
<fde> xomp: ok... then go ahead and type 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and change that to the read the 2 orinoco modules. orinoco_cs and orinoco itself... that should at least get us the USB device back...
<eXcAliBuR> Bob: very nice package.. has what i need.. thank you :)
<agone> does anybody have some troubles with french translation package servers ?
<BobCFC> np
<Gary_inNYC> hi, is tracker file indexing necessary for stability & performance, or is it only for its file search capability?
<[Lowkey]> Can someone help me? Everytime I try to unrar a rar file it gives me this error: The filename "LstS02E07_GrY.part1.rar" indicates that this file is of type "RAR archive".  I have unrar installed and yesterday it worked fine. Please help.
<fde> xomp: the wlan0 device back... without the kernel being confused again  :)
<xomp> fde, ok, I did however lsmod all the names and only orinoco showed up
<agone> try 7zip
<arvind_khadri> the program 'yelp' crashes mysteriously with a segmentation fault...was happening in 7.10 too
<[Lowkey]> ok
<fde> xomp: it going bye bye when not using prism2_usb tells us that it's not orinoco, so that shouldn't be loading... hence blacklist them
<adp> hi. I'm having problems with my ssh client. I can't slogin anywhere. when I turn on debug mode I get as far as  'SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received' and then the session hangs. any ideas?
<fde> xomp: ok... blacklist that one only...
<xomp> fde, ok, I blacklisted orinoco and orinoco_cs
<Sake> is upgrading my system from ubuntu server 7.10 to 8.04 from the command line a good idea?
<danbhfive> im trying to upgrade from gutsy to hardy, and I've been restarting the process a few times.  The first time, it seemed to be using the packages on the alternate cd, now it has stopped trying to use those packages.  How can I get the upgrader to use the cd?
<Myrtti> Sake: depends on the commands you plan to use to do it
<Morydd> since upgrading to hardy when I open the "network" dialog, it doesn't ask for password, and everything is greyed out.
<fde> xomp: would seem orinoco_cs is used by prism2_usb if it's not showing up now... so remove that line from blacklist again, sorry.
<px> snask:  i know a bit about sudo, i've installed google earth and it'll run but it'll only login to the server and show the "earth" if i run it under sudo, is there anyway to change this?
<Myrtti> Morydd: press the unlock button
<Sake> Myrtti: so what's the safest bet? I heard I can just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace gutsy with hardy, the do apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<agone> it is incorporate in hardy cd now I think
<brane> i read story about sbackup and conclude that is similar to restore point in XP ....
<Myrtti> Sake: that's about the worse you could do
<Myrtti> ;-=
<xomp> fde, no worries, it is removed. I only have "blacklist orinoco" in there now
<fde> xomp: SO... instead of blacklist prism2_usb ... it should now read only 'blacklist orinoco' to clearify
<Sake> Myrtti: Good to know, what's the best? :)
<Morydd> Myrtti: the unlock button is greyed out as well.,
<xomp> fde, yes
<fde> xomp: ok... restart again... that SHOULD get us wlan0 back  :)
<TwoD> Hey all! Got a keyboard problem. The keyboard is a Swedish Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard 1.0A. (The Wireless version is in the keyboard list, but doesn't work with mine.) They keyboard itself works, including Swedish characters and all, but I get an annoying message about XKB config at login or when chaging keyboards. Anyone who could help me get rid of it?
<Myrtti> Sake: sudo aptitude install updata-manager-core
<xomp> fde, ok, brb
<Gary_inNYC> what's the benefit of tracker file indexing?
<agone> yes you can replace source list entries
<valentin_> Hello guys!
<Myrtti> Sake: sudo do-release-upgrade
 * fde is going to be mad if the wireless isn't working now  >:|
<Bravewolf> I'm going to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. I disabled all the additional repos (eg. Medibuntu, innotek, canonical partner) and I cleaned the package status using "apt-get clean" and "apt-get autoremove". Now I have some non official Ubuntu packages, such as mplayer (medibuntu), ffmpeg (medibuntu), skype, googleearth, canon cups driver, virtualbox. Can I begin the upgrade or I have to do some more actions? Thanks!
<peeps[work]> when i come out of suspend on my laptop, i get a notification telling me that suspend has failed, even though everything seems fine.
<snask> px, ow, i see, well.. maby you started google earth with sudu the first time.. and sudo created the google earth conf files..
<mymines> hello
<gnuskool> eXcAliBuR: this is a solid server build here, i used for my webdev server http://howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts page 4 has gcc and other stuff to install at the command line
<Sake> Myrtti: first the update-manager-core then do-release-upgrade?
<Myrtti> Sake: yes
<manifest_> when i was
<Sake> Myrtti: k, trying. Thanks!
<[Lowkey]> Can someone help me? Everytime I try to unrar a rar file it gives me this error: The filename "LstS02E07_GrY.part1.rar" indicates that this file is of type "RAR archive".  I have unrar installed and yesterday it worked fine. When I click the actual Icon it turns white and is recognized as an HTML file.. Please help.
<Myrtti> Sake: you don't have to edit sources.list
<px> snask: is there anyway to undo that?
<Myrtti> !repeat | [Lowkey]
<ubottu> [Lowkey]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<[Lowkey]> aw thanks.
<arvind_khadri> the program 'yelp' crashes mysteriously with a segmentation fault...was happening in 7.10 too anyone to help
<snask> px, yes, just sudo chmod nick:nick -R .googleconfmap
<jack_>  anyone know how to record onscreen audio?
<TwoD> Even resetting keyboard layout to standard values throws up the XKB config error.
<[Lowkey]> !patience | myrtti
<ubottu> myrtti: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> arvind_khadri: elaborate a bit more and you might get more answers and don't have to repeat your questions
<jack_> nobody know?
<Myrtti> [Lowkey]: thanks, but you're the one who needs it ;-)
<jack_> :S
<gnuskool> eXcAliBuR: go here http://howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts
<asizemore> hello, is there anyway to update ubuntu through SSH???
<[Lowkey]> you think so :
<arvind_khadri> Myrtti, ok when i strace yelp i can see the crash with a segmentation fault....
<peeps[work]> asizemore, you can use apt-get over ssh
<xomp> fde, looks like we got the usb back \o/
<jack_> nobody know?
<jack_>  anyone know how to record onscreen audio?
<Myrtti> asizemore: sure, if the computer you're connecting to has sshd running
<david_-_-> when i done sudo apt-get autoremove as it asked me too then after it did this poped up ''0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.'' how do i find the 7 that are not upgraded and then upgrade them?
<jack_> pleeease
<peeps[work]> on*screen* audio?
<jack_> yeah
<fde> xomp: Ok, does it show up when you right click NetworkManager's applet, the two computer thingers in the panel and go to Edit Wireless Networks?
<jack_> like whats playing onscreen
<danbhfive> david_-_-: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might work
<jack_> audacity usually does it, but i can't get it to work
<px> snask: sorry to pester you, i've just tried that command and it says invalid mode 'nick:nick'
<xomp> fde, yes
<david_-_-> danbhfive: im in hardy now
<Myrtti> px: replace nick with your username
<jack_> :(
<fde> xomp: Configure it correctly there, and you should be ready to rock...
<snask> px, did you install it using sudo?
<px> AH !
<px> i did install it under sudo
<xomp> fde, ok, is it hard to configure? I'm lost when it comes to that
<danbhfive> david_-_-: ok, well, im in gutsy, but I didn't think apt changed that much
<Myrtti> px: or the with the username you're trying to use it to
<DexterF> hi
<TwoD> david_-_-,  apt-get is the same in Hardy as it was in gutsy
<artti> Which program i can use to mount .mds file?
<fde> xomp: It shouldn't be no... do you have a WEP key for the wireless?
<DexterF> will the 8.04 live cd try to auto-assemble raid arrays from 0xFD partitions?
<xomp> fde, i have an unprotected wireless network so I should be able to just enter it's SSID and connect right?
<fde> xomp: yup...
<david_-_-> TwoD: i know this i never said it wasnt.
<Solusian> Hey everyone, my networkmanager suddenly won't acquire a network address anymore. Any suggestions what I can do to rectify this issue?
<fde> xomp: Name is just whatever you wish to call this connection, like "Home" vs "Work" or "Internet Cafe" etc... so you can recognize it from the list that will show up...
<david_-_-> TwoD: when i done sudo apt-get autoremove as it asked me too then after it did this poped up ''0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.'' how do i find the 7 that are not upgraded and then upgrade them?
<Solusian> (On a wired connection momentarily)
<danbhfive> david_-_-: so that command didnt work?
<TwoD> david_-_-, I just thought you were asking, judging by what you said to danbhfive
<xomp> fde, cool, is there a way I can scan for networks just to test if this is working?
<Myrtti> david_-_-: sudo aptitude upgrade
<Blackhorn> hi
<fde> xomp: If it sees any, it should list them in the left click menu afaik
<danbhfive> david_-_-: I think I got confused by what you said, im sorry
<TwoD> david_-_-, I don't think you can upgrade those because there are no versions for Hardy yet. I get the same thing.
<Morydd>  anyone else have an idea why the network dialog would be greyed out?
<Myrtti> Morydd: click the unlock-button
<Solusian> Morydd: No unlock function available?
<david_-_-> danbhfive: eh it happens lol but that is the command to upgrade to hardy
<jack_> heeelp
<Morydd> Solusian: no, that's greyed out as well
<jack_>  anyone know how to record onscreen audio?
<chazco> Hi... FF3 is too unstable for use currently... is there a correct way to downgrade to FF2?
<david_-_-> TwoD: i know and thanks
<shthap3ns> if i installed xubuntu-desktop using apt-get on the server version of 8.04, how can i remove it?
<xomp> fde, when I left click I only see "Connect to other wireless network" > "Create new wireless network" > "Connect to protected network" and "Manual config" that normal?
<Discipulus> before I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 I could click a link in an email in Thunderbird and it would open the link in a new tab in Firefox for me
<Discipulus> now it doesn't open a window or a new tab or anything and I can't find anything in the preferences to change it
<fde> chazco: search for Firefox ... there is a firefox-2.0 I think
<Discipulus> any help?
<Solusian> Morydd: It may look grayed out, but did you try it regardless of that?
<filthpig> Bravewolf, didn't work :(
<DexterF> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<chazco> fde - Installed it, but FF3 is still taking over most stuff
<TwoD> david_-_-, lost xmms because it's no longer supported in Hardy, update manager said the same thing then. Loved the xmms interface, but the xmms2 clients will have to do hehe
<Morydd> Solusian: yes.
<tanath> my update manager keeps saying my package infomormation was last updated 8 days ago, even after updating. how can i fix this?
<Myrtti> Discipulus: there's a button in the preferences to get to about:config of thunderbird
<tanath> it causes an alert in the system area about it too
<danbhfive> david_-_-: ah, I see, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt really upgrade to hardy, it does a distribution upgrade.  Sometimes packages are held back because they arent just newer versions, they are part of a new distribution.  SO, that command can upgrade your version of hardy.  I think  :p
<fde> xomp: I believe so, yes... Create new wireless network is likely what you want for now...
<tanath> *system tray
<fde> xomp: Connect to other should give you a list I'd guess... but it doesn't let me look around those areas... heh
<xomp> fde, ok, will try hehe
<dangens> hi, i have problems to get WPA working with any of my wireless adapters, WEP works fine, WPA under windows works too. firmware version is properly updated. any hints?
<Nergar> hello
<Nergar> im trying to compile an app but it is asking for wand, what is wand???
<fde> xomp: I'll be doing this myself later actually... so this is good for me... I know the theory behind it all, but this is a desktop, and so I just use wired...
<SirDidi> knows anybody a shooter for the consol?
<xomp> fde, sounds good :) Thanks for all the help!
<Bravewolf> filthpig: ??? what happened exactly?
<fde> xomp: Tell me if you get it connecting... but that should be all now, just a matter of getting it to connect...
<filthpig> Bravewolf, same error as before, / does not have enouch free space
<TwoD> tanath, stupid question: but you have a working internet connection? ;) You could also try forcing an update via "sudo apt-get update".
<DexterF> SirDidi: I remember quake was kinda ported to aalib iirc...
<xomp> fde, ok, can I do it now even though I'm hard wired? I don't want to drop my connection here hehe
<SirDidi> DexterF, i mean a shotter with ascii
<fde> xomp: yup... when you add the connection, you will be able to switch to switch between them
<csais> should i go with kubuntu or ubuntu? just an opinion
<Ghostinthedarkne> can someone help me with a " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ?
<thefish> Hasone, hows it going mate?
<manifest_> oGC
<DexterF> SirDidi: aalib is a libraray that renders grahpics output in a terminal. or do you mean something else?
<Morydd> any other ideas?
<Hasone> thefish: it didn't burn the first time. it just finished burning.
<fde> csais: that is a bad question for so many reasons... but if in doubt use "Ubuntu"... it is what started it all  :)
<tanath> TwoD, i'm on the box now :)
<csais> fde: thanks man
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool - hopefully some other folks will help out as well :)
<tanath> TwoD, i've updated the package list many times. this is a persistent issue
<fde> csais: you can always install 'kubuntu-desktop' later if you'd like... it's not really an _or_ question
<tanath> TwoD, started a few days after i upgraded to hardy. a day after release i believe
<artti> Need help. Can't mount .mdf or .mds file. What program i should use?
<Bravewolf> filthpig: is there enough free space in your home? you have to find a place with enough free space then you can create the symbolic link there
<fde> artti: no idea... what are those files assosiated with?
<tanath> TwoD, i've tried changing mirrors too
<Ulmanen> Is there ANY other way to boost your volume than putting the Master channel on alsamixer to 50?
<milly1234> hello, I know it might not be a huge issue but when I have compiz enabled I have this odd graphical glitch were if a admin password dialog comes up when I put the password in correctly and the dialog goes away it doesn't redraw the screen other then were the desired application the dialog started is put, the rest of the screen stays darkened unless I do something liek drag a window all over the screen or activate the cube
<xomp> fde, I don't think it will connect to the wifi network, it stopped churning the little globe thing and I'm still on hard wired :P
<thefish> artti, i think theres a mdf2iso app that you can convert to iso if you want
<brane> What is good firewall for 7.10 ?
<artti> fde, somekind disk image
<Bravewolf> filthpig: I don't know exactly how much disk space is needed
<Morydd> urg
<TwoD> tanath, hmm, seem weird. Have you added any repositories lately? You know Hardy upgrade disables 3rd party repos. Maybe check and see if you need to enable them again?
<filthpig> Bravewolf, my home has 60+ GB free space...
<fde> xomp: Did you choose the Wireless connection from the applicable list?
<dgts123> i downloaded the ati driver, but how do i start the setup? (it's a .run file)
<artti> thefish, mdf2iso says unknown format
<david_-_-> danbhfive: ah thanks the code you gave does upgrade the 7 packs i needed.
<Hasone> how can I tell if it's registering the cd?
<Discipulus> Myrtti, I got there, what settings do I need to change?
<danbhfive> david_-_-: np
<fde> artti: 'somekind' being the operative word... _what_ kind?
<tanath> TwoD, nope. i have 3rd party repos, but i've had them for some time. they get reenabled after upgrade anyway
<Hasone> since I cant' browse the windows using the gui
<milly1234> I was trying to google it but I am stumped as to what to even google
<filthpig> Bravewolf, it needs approx 1,4 gb and I have 1,1 or 1,2 free on /
<thefish> artti, have you tried iat
<DexterF> is there a developer channel? ubuntu+1 forwards me here
<TwoD> brane, you've already got iptables which acts like a firewall. For an easy GUI try firestarter.
<xomp> fde, I chose "Connect to wireless network" and typed in the SSID of my wifi connection and it tried for a minute then just stopped trying hehe
<Hasone> I don't think the cd mounted.
<Myrtti> Discipulus: search for browser
<dgts123> anyone know how to start a .run file? (ati driver)
<brane> thanks !
<artti> thefish, haven't heard such thing yet, i try.
<Hasone> thefish: how do I make the cd mount if it hasn't? how do I know if it hasn't?
<fde> xomp: ugh... that's SUPPOSED to do it... file bugs against ubuntu-restricted-modules or linux-ubuntu-modules please
<Bravewolf> filthpig: and do you have some more free space elsewhere?
<TwoD> tanath, I'm not that experienced with apt-get problems to say what could be wrong... sorry.
<thefish> Hasone, "mount" will show you all the mounted stuff
<Pici> DexterF: There are ubuntu develiper channels, but they arent support channels
<fde> dgts123: chmod +x whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<xomp> fde, ok, brb smoke!
<tanath> TwoD, thanks anyway
<thefish> Hasone, "sudo mount -o,loop /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom" will mount it if its not mounted
<dgts123> fde, thx, i tend to forget that +x...
<DexterF> Pici: well, nobody can answer my question here I guess, that's a developer thing rather
<IdanM> e
<shthap3ns> can anyone recommend a good backup strategy for a fileserver serving small files?
<dimitree> How can i find broken packages ? the system came up with such a msg, but when i go in Synaptic and chose Fix broken packages, the apply button is grayed out ? Did this error fixed itself ?
<Pici> DexterF: Check here for the one pertaining to what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<asizemore> Myrtti: I mean like, go from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04
<fde> dimitree: apt-get -f install
<milly1234> when using compiz-fusion in hard, or gutsy does anyone else notice a small shadow in the upper left corner, sometimes I see a 1 pixel wide and ab out 20 pixel down area up there that the shadow comes off of
<lemonhead> hi
<filthpig> Bravewolf, as I said, my /home has 60+ GB free space..
<IdanM> Hi, what is the diffrence between irc.ubuntu.com and the ubuntu channel on freenode
<Hasone> if the thing can't recognize the cd, will it loop forever?
<milly1234> IdanM, nothing, they are the same
<tanath> TwoD, i may have just fixed it. there was a 3rd party repo that gave a 404
<fde> dimitree: uhh... sudo apt-get -f install ... sorry
<Myrtti> asizemore: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<fde> IdanM: One is a network, one is a channel on that network.
<TwoD> tanath, ah, anything you've got installed which uses it?
<dimitree> fde 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tanath> TwoD, i just removed it
<tanath> TwoD, was tribler
<Ghostinthedarkne> can someone help me with a " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ???
<fde> dimitree: no errors outputted?
<karoo> hi
<thefish> Hasone, /msg nickserv register help :)
<dimitree> fde yes
<TwoD> tanath, what's that?
<Myrtti> Ghostinthedarkne: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Hasone> thefish: done
<artti> thefish, how i install iat?
<tanath> TwoD, p2p app that combines torrents with social networking
<fde> dimitree: yes there were errors? if there weren't, then it fixed it automagically  :)
<thefish> artti, sudo apt-get install iat?
<dimitree> fde then it's fixed thanks : ) the error was i belive about skype.common package or something
<jar> can anybody help with wine - plays a game fine under one user, when switch - the same game plays, but is jerky and slow
<TwoD> tanath, that's an odd combination lol. Doesn't most p2p users want to stay anonymous hehe
<thefish> Hasone, check in the freenode main window, you will see details on how to register your nic
<Ghostinthedarkne> myrtti says " E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ghostinthedarkne> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Hasone> the last line on mount is /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro, loop = /dev/loop0)
<thefish> Hasone, that means its mounted
<Hasone> good, good.
<fde> Ghostinthedarkne: IS another process using it? ps -e
<Ali_ix> jar make sure the compositing are the same for both users (compiz)
<Myrtti> Ghostinthedarkne: do you have other package management software on?
<artti> thefish, yes that helped, first i tried to find that package. =] Thanks.
<Myrtti> Ghostinthedarkne: if you do, close them
<therion> Where i can find DRI2 drivers precompiled?
<thefish> artti, no worries :)
<TwoD> dimitree, try sudo apt-get check and see what it says
<tanath> TwoD, or rather, adds basic social networking to torrents. you aren't really any less anonymous, it has it's bonuses. you can add 'friends' and boost each other's downloads for instance
<jar> ALI - wow - i thought about it, but never looked into it - thanks for direction!
<cvd-pr> Hey, is there any tool to make a .mp3 from a video?
<Carbonflux> is there anything like komparator for gnome file browser ?
<Hasone> thefish: it's not givin me any sort of info in the main freenode window.
<eXcAliBuR> is ISPconfig discouraged?
<Myrtti> Carbonflux: what does it do?
<Ghostinthedarkne> yeah had to kill a process
<dimitree> TwoD nothing at all
<Hasone> thefish: how do I use it to do the upgrades, now? I'm goona try the update manager=
<Carbonflux> it compares two dirs and syncs them Myrtti
<Bravewolf> filthpig: probably update-manager uses /var/cache, but i'm not sure
<thefish> Hasone, not a biggie, just useful to have your nick registered
<thefish> Hasone, ok we need the cdrom in your software sources
<tanath> Carbonflux, something like gnome-commander?
<milly1234> I have this odd problem with compiz-fusion with a small box with a shadow behind it in my upper left corner, did it in gutsy and hardy, it is a similer problem as this person:forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=7306
<Ali_ix> Carbonflux: cool, i needed something like this
<ner1> hllo
<Carbonflux> tanath, is that in repo's ?
<Hasone> thefish: lead the way. how do I do that?
<tanath> Carbonflux, yep
<Myrtti> !info gnome-commander
<Carbonflux> thanks :)
<dimitree> o well i guess there's nothing wrong going on :) maby ti fixed after i restarted
<TwoD> tanath, ah.
<thefish> Hasone, no popups asking if you want to install software etc?
<dimitree> thanks guys :)
<Carbonflux> I want to use my gnome bookmarks
<evil_tech> did the oem install option get nixed?
<Hasone> thefish: no.
<tanath> TwoD, also does suggestions for things to download
<TwoD> dimitree, do you know which packages need fixing?
<fde> TwoD: already fixed... he said skype-common I think.
<thefish> Hasone, ok, lets change it to just use cdrom then - I dont know the "official" way to do it but if you go to SYSTEM > ADMIN > SOFTW. SOURCES
<TwoD> tanath, hmm, could be useful. But for a torrent client, I don't think anything beats the [web]gui of µTorrent ;)
<artti> thefish, iat say that image is broken
<Carbonflux> Ali_ix, ya, I am trying to sync a local dir with a ftp dir, I have everything book marked in gnome file browser, if that does not work I will use the KDE tool tho
<TwoD> fde, ah didn't see that
<tanath> TwoD, i'm partial to deluge
<Hasone> it says: was not able to install all the updates. run a partial upgrade, to intsall as many updates as possible.
<tanath> TwoD, utorrent needs wine, no?
<Hasone> thefish: doing that now.
<thefish> Hasone, then on there, add the cdrom
<filthpig> Bravewolf, oh well, I'll go for a total reinstall.. and I'll also try out the kde4 remix of kubuntu ;) now I just have to get my ext hdd to awake properly... just my luck to buy an ext hdd that has a special hibarnation mode that does not work that well with linux... :(
<Hasone> software sources won't open, thefish
<thefish> artti, maybe it is broken? Not sure from here mate :(
 * fde thinks Ubuntu needs to change more defaults to match things maintained in launchpad ... as sort of a bonus for using it.
<Ali_ix> Carbonflux: may be irrevelant, but checkout conduit later, it is a nice, fast-growing sync platform
<Carbonflux> Ali_ix, thank you I will
<thefish> Hasone, ok, then we do it the manly way... open a terminal, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<TwoD> tanath, yeah, but it runs very smoothly. Well. I do have some problems when I'm using more than one screen, but that applies to more than µTorrent...
<cvd-pr> ?
<fde> (so things like Exaile, Deluge, AWN use etc etc)
<Hasone> thefish: done
<tanath> fde, bah @ exaile. amarok FTW
<eXcAliBuR> i need a package similar to this --> libtermcap-devel
<eXcAliBuR> but my 8.04 doesn't find any
<tanath> fde, even Listen is better than Exaile
<fde> tanath: haha... exaile = amarok for gtk  :D
<tanath> fde, no, no it's not. not even close :P
<fde> tanath: Listen is a cluttered interface.
<h00k> fde: is exaile complete?
<Swiftfoxer> hmm exaile eh
<fde> tanath: It's a stated goal... heh
<^root^> i have Add/Remove running some downloads, those are taking about 18 hours and i dont have much time, what if i cancell it here while its downloading? Is there a way i can resume when i get back home?
<thefish> Hasone, then add the cdrom with "sudo apt-cdrom -d/mnt/cdrom add" *i think*
<tanath> fde, i'll give you that ;)
<thefish> Hasone, no, just apt-cdrom add
<thefish> Hasone, that will ask to enter cdrom and then press enter
<Hasone> thefish: yep
<Ali_ix> ^root^:  not y add/remove, but if you use synaptics instead, you can save markings for later resume
<Swiftfoxer> so exaile is the best non kde player for ubuntu eh?
<fde> h00k: no
<tanath> ^root^, try another mirror? use Select Best Mirror function?
<legthge> quick question: is it S99xdm to K01xdm or K1xdm?
<Hasone> it's doi ng some sort of magic
<Swiftfoxer> (kinda like amarok, but not having hotkeys is a pain :(
<^root^> tanath:  its not the mirror, its the stuff :P :d
<Hasone> thefish: done.
<fde> Swiftfoxer: That is a personal preference... I just think it'd be neat...
<^root^> Ali_ix: hmmm :( :'(
<^root^> seems like i will have to leave my lappi at home...
<Hasone> thefish: now what?
<tanath> ^root^, you sure there aren't faster mirrors? did you check?
<thefish> Hasone, ok now i think it may be an idea to disable all the other sources, so open that up in your text editor and comment out all the deb... lines apart from the cdrom one
<Hasone> ok.
<Ali_ix> ^root^: put in sleep mode, or just freeze teh app
<fde> Swiftfoxer: Would give projects motivation to use Launchpad also, so it'd get more use from all the Ubuntu users.
<^root^> tanath: my connection is giving the best speed it can, after that mirrors doesnt matter....
<Hasone> what's the comment character I need, thefish? //?
<^root^> Ali_ix: sleep like i sleep? :P, how?
<Swiftfoxer> fde: isn't launchpad a bug reporting site, fde?
<tanath> ^root^, by default, packages are cached, so you should be able to 'resume' in the sense that you won't have to redownload cached packages
<Ali_ix> Hasone: where? in shell script? #
<tanath> ^root^, ah
<Ali_ix> ^root^: sleep, standby mode for laptops
<thefish> Hasone, just put a # in front
<fde> Swiftfoxer: No, that is just one of its features.... launchpad.net at the top gives a list of other modules...
<h00k> fde: I wasn't sure
<^root^> tanath: no, but what about the packages that are in queue? are that cacjed as well?
<thefish> Hasone, need to go again, but once thats all done, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade again
<Hasone> thefish: okay. will you be back?
<^root^> Ali_ix: you mean like hibernate? but that would mean cancellation of the app, wont it?
<Ali_ix> ^root^: in sleep mode, the system will ower off exect for RAM modules, then you can recover quickly to power on mode
<Swiftfoxer> fde oh btw you using 64bit ubuntu?
<h00k> fde: I'm gonna try it anyway :) (exaile)
<fde> Swiftfoxer: nope, sorry
<tanath> ^root^, you'll have to retell it what you want to do. if you're just upgrading, that shouldn't be a problem. but it won't remember what you wanted to be done
<gamerguy2k8> hi everyone
<Ali_ix> ^root^: no need to close apps in sleep mode
<Ulmanen> Is there ANY other way to boost your volume than putting the Master channel on alsamixer to 50?
<Swiftfoxer> fde: then 32bit ubuntu?
<^root^> Ali_ix: and that sleep mode is done by "Suspend" in "System -> Quit" ?
<fde> Swiftfoxer: Nope, 48  ;)
<Swiftfoxer> what does that even mean
<bolle> When i updated to Ubuntu 8.04 the sound now sounds like in a metall can. What can i do to fix this?
<thefish> Hasone, back for now :)
<Ali_ix> ^root^: yeah.
<thefish> hows the update there?
<Hasone> 0 update, 0 installed, 0 to eliminate and 321 not updated
<fde> Swiftfoxer: No idea, but Ubuntu only supports 32bit and 64bit... guess it could mean it waste half a clock cycle? heh
<thefish> Hasone, mm ok
<^root^> Ali_ix: so all i would have to do, would to to suspend it, and then when i get back put the cable back and put it to wake?
<dicknose> can any help me to reinstall ubuntu on teh com;puter
<thefish> Hasone, whats the output of lsb_release -c
<Ali_ix> ^root^: yes, you can also hibernate it if you want keep battery
<Hasone> Codename:          hardy
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool
<artti> So, now i need help installing Winrar(linux). There is file Makefile... how i install winrar?
<Swiftfoxer> fde: still doesn't make sense.
<jar> help? only tvtime sees my capture card ok, but it cannot record. is there a workaround to record off it?
<thefish> Hasone, i will try to help with your wireless then, lets see about that
<Ghostinthedarkne> myrtti I ran the download and it looked like it installed the module right but when I run the installer again it gives me the same.. Unable to build the vmmon module.
<Hasone> i think my system is stuck, parts of it think it's hardy and parts of it don't.
<Ali_ix> dicknose: what is the problem? backup your files, go ahead and reinstall it
<fde> Swiftfoxer: Was a joke... ugh
<thefish> Hasone, cat /etc/issue?
<Hasone> thefish: okay. but you're gonna have to baby me through this one
<dicknose> how to backup my files'
<Swiftfoxer> fde: I can see that, it just didn't make sense to me though.
<sylar_> where to find logs to this channel?
<Hasone> Ubuntu 8.04 /n /l blank line
<kindofabuzz> arti just sudo apt-get install unrar
<Chapai> issue.net
<Ali_ix> dicknose: copy to another hard drive or write on DVD/CD
<Hasone> \n \l, sorry.
<^root^> Ali_ix: thats what i was thinking, Hibernation is better solution, and i guess that would do the task, and if it didnt, i would "su you" ("su" on shell) :P :d ;)
<thefish> Hasone, all good
<Ali_ix> ^root^: ;)
<Swiftfoxer> fde: its just that I have this problem with the soundmixer not working properly it seems
<thefish> Hasone, the problems now are that you cant open nautilus etc and no wireless?
<Hasone> thefish: okay. remember, I am now but an extension that types stuff
<Ali_ix> dicknose: the most iortant section is your /home partion/directory
<Hasone> thefish: exactly.
<^FaLcO^> hello
<Chapai> sylar_, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dicknose> how to back up my house partition/directory???
<Uplink> why i get no sound on youtube videos???
<sylar_> Chapal: under which category?
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool - you dont know what type of wireless card you have?
<Ghostinthedarkne> can someone help me with a " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<sylar_> Chapai: under which category?
<Hasone> nope. we can probably find out, though. some sort of intel mojo.
<Chapai> its by date sylar_ this channel us ubuntu
<Ali_ix> dicknose: check these: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087, http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html
<Uplink> why i get no sound on youtube videos???
<Chapai> Uplink, install libflashsupport
<Uplink> ty :D
<david_-_-> is there a command in the terminal i can type in to let me see if anyone has connected to my computer or tried to?
<dicknose> thx Ali_ix
<dicknose> i backup my home now
<Hasone> i can't remember if gnash has had any upgrades recently.
<Chapai> w, finger, who david_-_-
<Swiftfoxer> Chapai: I can't have sound on flash if audacious runs at the same time
<fde> Swiftfoxer: Wasn't anything to do with that... heh.. if Volume Control applet is turned up, and right click > Open Volume Control on the same applet and turning Front up doesn't do it, idk
<Konam> no one has an idea of how to solve the nautilus thumbnail issue?
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: "w" for already connected users, and LOGS for tries
<fde> Swiftfoxer: If those are all up, then that's max I'm afraid.
<thefish> Hasone, ok thats good
<Swiftfoxer> fde: I think its an issue with the sound mixer...
<moeman>  /ignore #ubuntu-classroom CRAP NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES WALLOPS NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS
<Hasone> thefish: if want you do, tell me you can how to find out especifically. I forgot.
<Chapai> Swiftfoxer, i had the same problem with vlc install libflashsupport hopefully you get sound back
<Swiftfoxer> my pal said that the switch from ESD to PulseAudio or something
<thefish> Hasone, lspci should give you some clue
<fde> Swiftfoxer: That is a frontend to the sound mixer... did you check "Open Volume Control" ?
<david_-_-> Ali_ix:  thanks i did w and it is showing two of the same user name.
<Swiftfoxer> libflashsupport eh?
<Swiftfoxer> fde all my volume bars are maxed out
<Chapai> yep Swiftfoxer
<thefish> Hasone, try sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`-generic
<Swiftfoxer> okay lemme try later after I'm done installing exaile
<Swiftfoxer> thanks
<Hasone> intel corporation PR/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Hasone> PRO
<david_-_-> Ali_ix: i did LOGS and it sayes bash : LOGS command not found
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: check the FROM column in results, if it is an IP they are connected from outside
<fde> Swiftfoxer: Then that is max  :/
<Uplink> im still getting no sound
<TelnetManta>  anyone noticed that locate doesnt workin 8.04?
<Uplink> i just installed the lib
<Hasone> thefish: intel corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<dicknose> ping test
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: sorry, by LOGS i mean log files, ssh log files or gdm logs
<Swiftfoxer> fde: the flash videos don't place, but the sounds in audacious plays
<thefish> Hasone, ok im pretty sure the modules for that are in linux-ubuntu-modules
<Swiftfoxer> err plays
<Hasone> lspci, ls pci. makes since.
<thefish> Hasone, please give output of uname -r
<Hasone> thefish: sounds dandy
<Hasone> 2.6.22-14-generic.
<Uplink> why i get no sound on youtube videos???
<Swiftfoxer> its just that if I reverse the order of startup I get the exact opposite problem
<swmiller6> anyone know of a fix for the flash tearing
<Chapai> did you restart firefox Uplink
<thefish> Hasone, sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`-generic
<Ali_ix> Uplink: check you flash plugin installation
<Hasone> thefish: I installed fresh twice, and it never worked at first. I always had to do something.
<Jaymac> Uplink: have you got a media player open?
<Uplink> Chapai, yes i did
<mysterycool> i am downloading a usplash image in order to change the usplash image when ubuntu hardy boots up but i am not quite sure how i can get it to work. any online tuts plz?
<Chapai> is another app using sound Uplink
<Swiftfoxer> Uplink, is anything else open?
<Swiftfoxer> like audacious, etc?
<Jaymac> Uplink: latest "fix" to stop ff crashing seems to create a conflict if you have ff open and another media player at the same time
<Uplink> yes it is
<Uplink> the radio
<Swiftfoxer> or xmms?
<Hasone> Error: couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-uname-r-
<Uplink> do i close it?
<Hasone> thefish: oh.
<Hasone> thefish: hehehe
<Swiftfoxer> radio? you mean on your pc?
<Jaymac> Uplink: close all media players, restart firefox
<Swiftfoxer> thats the problem I'm having
<Uplink> yea, live stream radio... OK OK
<Jaymac> Uplink: then you will be good to go (hopefully)
<david_-_-> Ali_ix: under w and under from is :o for first one and under from for second is :0.0 under tty for first is tty7 and under second for tty is pts/0
<thefish> Hasone, put the backtics in (`)
<Swiftfoxer> the sound mixer isn't working well it seems...
<sweetsinse> does anyone encounter a bug in hadry...specifically xubuntu....where the default applications list is empty; in that firefox does not know how to open ANY file???
<kousotu> Hardy is downloading VERY slow, anyway to fix this?
<Uplink> (hopefully)
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: ok, they are local users
<acidicbase> is there a fix for gtk and ati in 8.0.4?
<sweetsinse> servers are hot right now kousotu
<rogue780> kousotu, use torrent?
<Hasone> no se udo encontral el paquente linux-ubuntu-modules---generic
<sweetsinse> yeah
<Uplink> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<thefish> Hasone, sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<mannytu> try another sever...
<sweetsinse> i got hardy in 10 minutes with torrent
<Uplink> all my firefox windows are closed
<david_-_-> Ali_ix: is it from my machine? because im only one on it. and only one running on this comp.
<kousotu> rogue780: no I'mrunning pidgin and synaptic (and this)
<Hasone> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic ya esta en su version mas reciente.
<Swiftfoxer> Uplink, close from the system monitor
<Jaymac> Uplink: type pkill firefox
<david_-_-> Ali_ix: i still can not get the logs to open either way u said.
<thefish> Hasone, translated that means its already installed?
<Hasone> thefish: in other words, that's not the problem. and sorry I didn't translate that time ><
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: yes, they are local users on your machine, check usernames and go to Prefrences > Users & Groups for more information
<Uplink> ty
<kousotu> !es | Hasone
<ubottu> Hasone: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Hasone> thefish: yep
<Uplink> yay!!!i get sound now! ty guys! :D
<sweetsinse> i cant be the only one to have this xubuntu bug...happens on a fresh install of hardy, and has happened ever since beta 3 of firefox 3
<thefish> Hasone, ok cool, i think my laptop has a similar wnic
<Hasone> thefish: I set the language to spanish so I could learn spanish better :)
<Jaymac> Uplink: no prob :)
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: logs are generally under /var/log path, but they are not very human-readable
<mheath> How would one go about getting OpenOffice to recognize new fonts? I've installed fonts to /usr/local/share/fonts, ran fc-cache....every gnome application now shows them, except for Open Office.
<thefish> Hasone, there is a word for that...
<rogue780> kousotu, you should use torrent is what i meant
<kousotu> Hasone: (my bad)
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: it is Administrative > USers & Groups
<kousotu> rogue780: I'm downloading UPDATES
<Gromi> is there anyway firestarter can monitor both wireless and wired connections, even if they aren't active?
<rogue780> oh, nm
<Jaymac> kousotu: are you using the closest mirror to your location?
<Swiftfoxer> Jaymac, does the problem of audio not initializing in any sound using app and firefox(flash) due to a sound mixer or is it just an issue with flash?
<thefish> Hasone, "lsmod | grep iwl" - does this return anything?
<Swiftfoxer> because it either works with one or another
<kousotu> Jaymac: no idea, just used what it defaulted to
<Hasone> thefish: no
<Jaymac> Swiftfoxer: I think it is a flash issue, not sure.  They tried to make Flash more stable, and this was a side effect as far as I know.
<david_-_-> Ali_ix: ah there showing me twice lol
<Swiftfoxer> Jaymac, pal said its due to ESD being replaced by pulseaudio or something
<ikar> I finished installing everything on my pc including antena and everything works perferct u guys helped me a lot tHANKSSSS
<david_-_-> Ali_ix: thanks for your help
<Jaymac> kousotu: go to System Administration Software Sources
<Swiftfoxer> so libflashsupport fixes this eh?
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: one for you graphic session and another for terminal login
<thefish> Hasone, ok try sudo modprobe iwl2915
<Ali_ix> david_-_-: ;)
<sweetsinse> is anyone else running xubuntu hardy?
<Jaymac> then click the Download From: drop down menu and select your location
<Swiftfoxer> I hope nothing bad happens
<Sake> what do I have to do to enable dual-screen on my laptop with ubuntu 8.04?
<Jaymac> sweetsinse: #xubuntu :)
<sweetsinse> damn
<Hasone> FATAL: Module iwl2915 not found: note that my internet worked before all this mess
<Ghostinthedarkne> can someone help me with a " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<kousotu> Jaymac: ok, then what?
<Thomamvt> can anyone please help me
<Jaymac> kousotu: then hit close, and re-run the update
<Ali_ix> Sake: install displayconfig-gtk package, it is a nice and handy GUI for handling this stuff
<Ali_ix> Thomamvt: what is problme?
<Thomamvt> in my country they are billing me for ubuntu cd
<Ali_ix> !repeat | Ghostinthedarkne
<ubottu> Ghostinthedarkne: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hasone> FATAL: Module iwl2915 not found: note that my internet worked before all this mess, thefish.
<Chapai> which country is that Thomamvt
<Thomamvt> The customs department
<Thomamvt> INDIA
<Ghostinthedarkne> oh .. K ;/
<Bravewolf> filthpig: you can try to make a symlink of /var/cache/apt/archive
<thefish> Hasone, sudo modprobe ipw2200?
<Jaymac> Thomamvt: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<Ali_ix> Thomamvt: how many CDsdid you ordered?
<Thomamvt> 10cds
<Hasone>  thefish: return to prompt
<Jaymac> Thomamvt: click this: http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u1/ShipItGenericCustomsLetter.pdf
<Hasone> thefish: note this is the session i booted up after recovery mode, if that makes any difference.
<Thomamvt> but i returned the cd to postal department
<thefish> Hasone, ok lsmod | grep ipw shoudl returnm stuff now
<Thomamvt> because i had no money at that time
<Chapai> is it not faster to download the cd and make copies?
<Pici> Thomamvt: We are not Ship It's support , please see Jaymac's message
<Ali_ix> Chapai: not if you have a dialup, unstable connection
<Gromi> So, Is there anyway firestarter can monitor both wireless and wired devices, even if they aren't active?
<Jaymac> Thomamvt: send that pdf to the customs department.
<thefish> Hasone, see if that changes your networkmanager stuff so it sees the wlan
<Dvyjones> Is it possible to run both gnome and kde at the same time?
<Chapai> oh yeah i forgot
<Jaymac> Dvyjones: what do you mean? simultaneously on the same machine?
<chrishe> hello
<Dvyjones> Jaymac: yes
<Ali_ix> Gromi: when they are not active, there is no packets, why should it monitor?
<Hasone> ipw2200                    149320 0
<Bravewolf>  I'm going to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04. I disabled all the additional repos (eg. Medibuntu, innotek, canonical partner) and I cleaned the package status using "apt-get clean" and "apt-get autoremove". Now I have some non official Ubuntu packages, such as mplayer (medibuntu), ffmpeg (medibuntu), skype, googleearth, canon cups driver, virtualbox. Can I begin the upgrade or I have to do some more actions? Thanks!
<Hasone> ieee80211                   35656 1 ipw2200
<Thomamvt> Jaymac: no use
<thefish> Hasone, only one line?
<lgierth> hi, the installation of 8.04 (clean from cd) deleted all files in my desktop (i have /home on a separate partition). is there any chance to get them back?
<Elive_user38> hi guys, im installing linux on an mac mini, where do i install grub, or dont install at all? plz, ty.
<Ali_ix> Dvyjones: you can generally use one graphical shell at once, but you have both installed and switch between them
<Jaymac> Thomamvt: what do you mean?
<thefish> Hasone, ok if dpkg --configure -a does nothing, maybe try rebooting now (remember to remove the disk)
<Thomamvt> they bill me sometimes only
<Hasone> thefish: two separate lines. line1: ipw2200 longspace 149320 0, line2: ieee80211 longspace 35656 1 ipw2200.
<Dvyjones> Jaymac: Without rebooting or closing programs?
<Jaymac> Dvyjones: you can switch between them, but you can't have them running at the same time, unless you run one in a VM/
<Dvyjones> k
<thefish> Hasone, ok that means your wireless is now seen - good
<Hasone> rebooting.
<Jaymac> Dvyjones: but you can run KDE applications in GNOME and vice versa, so why would you want to?
<Gromi> Ali_ix: Because I when I'm out and about I don't want to have to start firestarter and run the wizard again if I want to use wifi connection. Does that make sense?
<Thomamvt> They know what ubuntu is but they only want money
<uburubby> hi everyone
<Hasone>  thefish: still can't access the interwebs. should I reboot?
<chrishe> i am trying to connect to the starchat server but having no luck -
<thefish> Hasone, networkmanager doesnt show available wlan?
<jar> is there a very cheap inkjet printer working out of the box in hardy?
<Hasone> thefish: launching networkmanager
<Thomamvt> anyway thanks for helping
<Thomamvt> to everyone
<Thomamvt> Thanks
<Hasone> thefish: how do I get to network manager?
<thefish> Hasone, icon in the systray?
<Hasone> thefish: I think it may be network manager that may have dissapeared. something that has bars and stuff dissapeared.
<uburubby> can anyone tell, where is PIDGIN icq logs files take place in Ubuntu ?
<Gromi> So do I have to start firestarter and change the settings if I want to switch from a wired to wireless connection? Isn't that a bit inconvenient?
<thefish> Hasone, ok give it a reboot then
<Hasone> thefish: no icons in systray refer to the interwebs.
<Hasone> thefish: aye aye, cap'n!
<thefish> Hasone, may be theres a new kernel to boot from :)
<Hasone> thefish: that's been true since the problems started
<ph8> does anyone have any idea how I can fix this problem with Hardy not recognising my on board network card properly? I assume this is what it is - the card appears but it can't connect to anything, i have a laptop using the same router (wired) and as i say, it still works if i boot to the old kernel - when i 'ifup eth0' it simply looks for leases and never finds one - what info do i need to provide/look for? I've tried putting in another network card that works 
<billy12> how do you tell wht version of software is in the repo
<mysterycool> ive downloaded the usplashe images for booting up ubuntu. how can i set the image to act when i boot up?
<Hasone> thefish: shutting down, sadly losing my game of sudoku, mourning for the duration of time it takes me to fix my computers.
<mysterycool> *a usplash
<mysterycool> *image
<thefish> Hasone, i hear ya
<Gromi> does anybody else not see a problem here?
<Ali_ix> billy12: there is a version column in synaptics
<jack_> anyone know how to record streamed audio?
<sweetsinse> mysterycool download the package 'startup-manager'
<billy12> i cant from the command line
<billy12> im sshed in
<sweetsinse> mysterycool it might be one word
<Hasone> has anyone hear used plan 9?
<mysterycool> sweetsinse: i did. now what?
<mysterycool> Xd
<mysterycool> XD
<thefish> ph8, it may be you dont have the modules for your new kernel installed
<Gromi> nm
<mysterycool> :p
<FloodBot2> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack_> any1 know how to use audacity to record onscreen>?
<billy12> Ali_ix> i cant from the command line, im sshed in
<Ghostinthedarkne> can someone help me with this damn ERROR : " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<sweetsinse> mysterycool run it and there should be a place to change the boot themes
<filthpig> is there some way to get rid of totem? I've set VLC to be the default mediaplayer, but totem keeps popping up... for both music and video :(
<mysterycool> sweetsinse: erm, i dont think it can be ran :s
<Hasone> thefish: I think it froze while shutting down. I'm scared.
<filthpig> Ghostinthedarkne, tried google?
<jan__> Hello, I've a Gericom Hummer and since the upgrade ti 8.04 it takes >5 Min to Boot
<sweetsinse> mysterycool what flaver of ubuntu you have
<Marfi> whats a good KDE app for widgets?
<thefish> Hasone, give it a sec.. whats on the screen?
<jan__> What can I do?
<ph8> thefish: Aha! Do you know any way i can check?
<mysterycool> sweetsinse: hardy
<Ali_ix> billy12: well, you may check the repos web-based, cuz i cant see version in aptitude search results
<sweetsinse> mysterycool you can run it from terminal
<ph8> my upgrade wasn't the smoothest experience; my display drivers still aren't working
<Elive_user38> guys, plz, i have a little question. im installing linux on mac mini, i kept os x partition, and have anotherone where im putting linux on, where do i install grub? im planning to dual boot
<Ghostinthedarkne> yeah and ubuntu fourms and followed their suggestions with no success
<ramkumar> filthpig: right click the file, and go to the "open with" tab
<filthpig> Marfi, superkaramba
<ph8> but no net on the machine is a little hampering :p
<Ali_ix> billy12: for already installed packages, check dpkg -l
<billy12> that wht i thought, thank you
<ysjneorhino> filthpig: should be able to try in synaptic
<kazol> Did anyone have problems with upgrading to Heron with synaptec?
<kousotu> can someone please tell me what to do about this:
<kousotu> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<kousotu> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<ramkumar> remove movie player in that list and add vlc
<uburubby> народ
<mysterycool> sweetsinse: oh found it from System ->Administration =]
<Marfi> filthpig, ty
<Jaymac> Elive_user38: ubuntu should set grub up for you, although it might be different on a mac, not 100% sure
<kousotu> (please pm it, all pms accepted)
<thefish> ph8, i dont know what modules you need, but you can try installing linux-ubuntu-modules-{your kernel version} (`uname -r` will give you that)
<filthpig> ramkumar, that does it only for that one file that one time..
<Uplink> why does my firefox keep crashing?
<thefish> ph8, theres also linux-restricted-modules
<kazol> Uplink: Firefox has memory leak problems.
<Elive_user38> uburubby: zdarov :P
<Uplink> im watching youtube videos and my firefox keeps crashing
<ph8> thx
<ramkumar> filthpig: hmm it should do it for all files of that type actually
<Ali_ix> Uplink: recheck your plugins and extensions
<ph8> i can hop back to my old kernel and install them
<Uplink> :(
<ph8> sounds like a plan
<Uplink> how do i re-check them?
<kazol> Uplink: Try a different browser. Also, is firefox updated?
<filthpig> ramkumar, doesn't, thouch
<filthpig> though*
<dethstar> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Uplink> Firefox 3 Beta 5
<Ali_ix> Uplink: by disableing one by one, and see when it stops crashing
<sweetsinse> please, someone has to have noticed the missing default applications list in firefox 3... i leaves firefox dumb as to what external app to use
<Mimi> Does anyone have a guide on how to record sound from your speakers? (not streams)
<kazol> Uplink: That's a beta version...
<kousotu> anyoe have any ideas?
<mrpouet> Hi, i found a bug in gdm 2.20.5-0ubuntu3 in intrepid branch, if first args of /etc/init.d/gdm script is "stop" script stops gdm without restarted usplash_down, so usplash if very powerfull and good works at boot but at power of we can only see it ~ 2-3 seconds before reboot
<kousotu> this worked before I updated to hardy
<Hasone> thefish: my background and a frozen cursor
<kazol> Uplink: Try an older, stable release.
<kazol> Did anyone have problems with upgrading to Heron with synaptec?
<Barnose> Hi everyone
<jack_> I NEED HELP RECORDING STREAMED AUDIO :(:(:(:(
<ysjneorhino> mrpouet: have you added the bug to Launchpad?
<billy12> does intrepid have a road map?
<Ali_ix> mrpouet: report it in lauchpad.com
<mrpouet> ysjneorhino, i'll do that ;)
<Mimi> !caps | jack_
<ubottu> jack_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ali_ix> *launchpad.com
<ph8> kazol: I'm on a dual screen nvidia setup - so x is crashed post-upgrade which is pretty much standard for an ubuntu upgrade (from dist to dist)
<ysjneorhino> *launchpad.net
<jack_> can't anyone help me? o.0
<Elive_user38> Jaymac: here pops up a question. where to put grub on? and regular antswers like: mbr, /, etc...
<ramkumar> filthpig: when you go the open with dialog, does it say that <filename> and all other files of that type at the top?
<Hasone> thefish: I'm ready to just yank the plug.
<thefish> Hasone, "CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE" will kill just X, without rebooting, you could try that
<Mimi> jack_:  there are LOTS of guides on how to record streamed audio. Google it
<kazol> ph8: So the settings are lost in Xorg.conf or what?
<Mimi> Does anyone have a guide on how to record sound from your speakers? (not streams)
<mrpouet> Ali_ix, i know launchpad (i'm registered)
<billy12> jack_: google VLC
<mysterycool> Sweetsinse: Thank You. I have changed the Usplash Image =] Brb now.
<mysterycool> *restarts to check his new usplah image =]
<Barnose> Anyone not too busy.... would like to talk on Yahoo/Pidgin message...... Need Simple Help with ubuntu.. Thanks... Message         blacklungs39
<kousotu> sylar_: cheats!! lol
<Hasone> thefish: no response. I'm convinced it's well and truly frozen. there's no nothing, no menus, no panels, just a picture and a little frozen cursor.
<mysterycool> Barnose: Hello.
<ph8> kazol: no idea mate tbh, havent' debugged yet - the xserver package upgrade failed in synaptic initially
<Jaymac> Elive_user38: not sure for a mac, here is a guide (outdated) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/Ubuntu_Feisty_On_Intel_Mac_Mini_Quick-Start_Guide
<Barnose> Hi
<thefish> Hasone, just do it (TM) then i reckon...
<ph8> if you only have one screen you're probably fine tbh
<sylar_> kousotu: what?
<ph8> i can get basic vesa working on one screen
<Mimi> Barnose:  why dont you just ask here...? then if need be, you can message each other here in irc
<mysterycool> Barnose: I am not really busy but i'd rather prefer if we'd talk on a private msg =]
<TTilus> Barnose: nobody here's busy, just ask...
<kousotu> sylar_: just messin with ya
<mysterycool> lol, exactly actually =]
<kazol> ph8: Yeah, I only have 1 screen.
<mysterycool> brb now =]
<mysterycool> brb
<sylar_> can any one help me with sound issues
<ysjneorhino> sylar_: what seems to be the problem?
<Hasone> you know what the coolest thing evar is? isolinux. it makes me happy in all sorts of ways.
<Uplink> kazol, ty
<filthpig> ramkumar, hmm, I was wrong earlier, I've only selected the ones directly in the menu, never under prefs. Sorry ;)
<Elive_user38> Jaymac: ty, its the guide ive used, but theres nothing about grub location :/
<kousotu> can someone please tell me what to do about this:
<kousotu> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<kousotu> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<sylar_> ysjneorhino: no sound in ubuntu at all
<svl> When I try to burn a CD with nautilus, clicking on "write" flashes up a dialog for a split-second, and then nothing happens. I guess some kind of error is happening - where can I find that error?
<kousotu> this worked before I updated to hardy
<FloodBot2> kousotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ysjneorhino> sylar_: what kind of sound you using?
<r00tintheb0x> suppers
<mrpouet> Ali_ix, so i'll to write a small patch to fix it and after submit bug on launchpad
<ramkumar> filthpig: ah ok, i should have been clearer too then...great
<Barnose> how do i get to my desktop from here?
<ysjneorhino> hardware*
<kazol> Has anyone else upgraded to Heron via synaptec?
<Hasone> booting up, as we speak. thefish. we are booted in 3, 2, 1..
<Ali_ix> mrpouet: that would be nice :)
<ramkumar> filthpig: should have pointed you to properties first, heh
<kousotu> kazol: you mean through the update manager?
<thefish> Hasone, shivering in antic....
<Hasone> thefish: I think we're set.
<thefish> Hasone, pation
<kazol> kousotu: Yeah
<kousotu> kazol: I did
<PY> Is anyone else having trouble booting even from the liveCD with hardy?
<Mimi> *sigh* ive been looking for days. Does anyone have a guide to record audio that you can hear? (im not looking to record streams,  just a game and voice chat on it)  --  Sound Recorder doesnt work for me
<thefish> Hasone, im gonna have to bail mate, I have a daughter who needs bathies time :)
<kazol> kousotu: Did it install without problems?
<Ali_ix> PY: no! what is your problem?
<Hasone> thefish: can you refer me to someone, mayhaps?
<ramkumar> mimi: have you tried audacity?
<kousotu> kazol: it gave 3 errors, but it's fine
<kazol> kousotu: Ok, good, I'll upgrade my installation then.
<mrpouet> Ali_ix, to ubuntu project it's a pleasure :)
<PY> Ali_ix: Nothing from the Hardy-era stuff will even boot!
<Mimi> ramkumar:  yes but its so difficult to use.. it doesnt even give me  a list asking me where I want to record from
<thefish> Hasone, hope that helped, sorry i dont knwo anyone else here :( im sure someone will help...
<thefish> Hasone, may be back later..
<kousotu> kazol: do you us emerald?
<Hasone> thank you for everything, thefish.
<Ali_ix> PY any errors or signs?
<ramkumar> Hasone: what's the problem again?
<ph8> thefish: apt says i have the latest -modules -restricted and -headers (although headers is 'set to manually installed')
<ph8> any other ideas? think i should try reinstalling them?
<dan_> file:///home/dan/Desktop/Google%20Desktop.html
<Hasone> to whom it may concern: when I was rudely interrupted in the middle of upgrading to hardy, nautilus seemed to go bonkers and my wi-fi internet is not working.
<dan_> file:///home/dan/Desktop/minor-docstring-cleanups.patch
<Hasone>  ramkumar: ^^^ a couple lines up.
<dan_> file:///home/dan/Desktop/bug200575.patch
<nate__> H I cant pass multiple command line arguments to the flwm binary in flwm.desktop using gdm. I would like to run flwm -bg black -fg green, is there a way to pass these using gdm?
<Pici> dan_: ?
<PY> Ali_ix: When I run it with ACPI workarounds, it stops at something to do with USB, but it always freezes
<Ali_ix> ph8: even compiled custom kernel? try it once :) it is coll! you can optimize kernel and add your drivers.
<matthias_> how can i add an icon for a program that normally i need to run from terminal window ???
<Barnose> ty
<Ali_ix> PY, sorry, no idea
<Odd-rationale> Is there a config file for pastebinit? so that i can add my own pastebin? Thanks!
<ramkumar> hasone: hmm, it doesn't detect your wifi networks even? and what exactly happened to nautilus? heh
<zvacet> matthias_ :you can make launcher,
<PY> Bummer
<Mimi> *sigh* ive been looking for days. Does anyone have a guide to record audio that you can hear? (im not looking to record streams,  just a game and voice chat on it)  --  Sound Recorder doesnt work for me, get just ... very low sound ?
<Barnose> What programs should i download for ubuntu????
<Hasone> ramkumar: when I open a window in nautilus, it opens visibly enough for me to see the window opening, and then immediately closes.
<PY> Sticking with vista, I guess
<Mimi> Barnose: ... can you be more specific
<ph8> Ali_ix: I'd really rather not, seems a bit overboard!
<malocite> Barnose: for what purpose?
<Ali_ix> !repeat | Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matthias_> zvacet: where is the launcher located
<filthpig> Mimi, sound rec should work, have you checked your settings?
<kousotu> can someone please tell me what to do about this:
<kousotu> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<kousotu> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<kousotu> this worked before I updated to hardy
<ramkumar> mimi: you can try ardour
<evil_tech> does anyone know where the oem install option went?
<Mimi> filthpig:  Yeah I've checked the settings, but the help file is SO outdated... so I'm half guessing what I need to do
<zvacet> matthias_ :  right click  on desktop
<ramkumar> hasone: what is the output when you run nautilus from a terminal?
<zvacet> matthias_ : or you can go to the system>preferences>main menu> new item
<BB88> Anybody know how to get QTRuby to work in Ubuntu?
<kousotu> how does one install dependencies for a program, without installing the program itself?
<Hasone> ramkumar, symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/libgnome-mount-so: undefined symbol: nautilus_file_info_get_drive.
<Mimi> ramkumar:  Looking at screenshots of it...    looks even more difficult to use than audacity... but ill try it... *installs* ... i just want something simple to record everything that passed by the speaker
<ph8> evil_tech: Alternate cd?
<filthpig> Mimi, also checked google for it? ubuntuforums often has an answer..
<Barnose> o i am stupid
<Gringo_> has anybody else notices audio glitches in Hardy?
<matthias_> zvacet:  thank you will try it ,found, can i merge it into the applications list as well ??
<ramkumar> mimi: ah ok, i've tried audacity once...it didn't work very well for me either to be honest. I'm just hoping one of these works for you :)
<Mimi> filthpig:  Yes, I've been looking for 3 days, and have been asking here in this irc
<forevertheuni> hi all . Is there any way of making all names of installed packages get into a file with only one line? I wanted to reinstall everything fresh, but wanted to install same packages right after.
<javier> hi, someone have a genius nb300 webcam working?
<belkinhelp2_> in terminal....what is the command for ipconfig /all?
<Ali_ix> belkinhelp2_: ifconfig -a
<belkinhelp2_> im new to ubuntu if you couldnt tell
<belkinhelp2_> thanks
<evil_tech> tried the alternate cd no oem option anymore
<jessica> how do you restart your sound
<kousotu> belkinhelp2_: we all were at one point
<svl> Trying to burn a cd in nautilus fails near-silently (cilcking on the write button flashes up a dialog which immediately disappears). Burning in Brasero does work. Can someone suggest avenues for debugging?
<Hasone> ramkumar: I have to admit, that doesn't sound very encouraging to me ><
<Barnose> Please someone tell me how to get a THEME to work... I downloaded some, they say NOT a theme
<filthpig> Mimi, I feel sure it's a driver/setting problem, not sound recorder as such
<Mimi> filthpig:  I can google the list of programs that MAY do what Im looking to do, which is to simply record any sound that  my computer produces, but not knowing how to do it, and help files not  mentioning, it's a shot in the dark
<Swiftfoxer> Jaymac, nope still having that problem even after libflashsupport is installed
<zvacet> matthias_ : yes under main menu select where you want it to show ( internet.sound&video....)
<wad> I did "apt-get upgrade" and noticed that one of my packages changed. Is there a command that will show me what changed? What's the best way to do this?
<Jaymac> Swiftfoxer: I don't think you need libflashsupport anymore - it was a Gutsy workaround wasn't it?
<ramkumar> hasone: have you tried reinstalling nautilus?
<Hasone> ramkumar: how would I do that?
<Gringo_> the audio glitches are subtile, but always there if you listen carefully for a couple of minutes ( a nice and quiet MP3 for example)
<Gringo_> I've been able to hear it in mplayer as well as amarok, both on 2 differend sound cards
<kousotu> how does one install dependencies for a program, without installing the program itself?
<matthias_> zvacet: i tried but the gui does not shows up seems like something missing ...
<Swiftfoxer> Jaymac: well uhh, I never had that problem in gutsy....
<T1m0thy> Barnose: Try extracting the archive, sometimes the themes come in packs with different themes for different theme managers.
<Swiftfoxer> Its a problem I've always had in hardy
<filthpig> Mimi, what kind of sounds?
<cwillu> Jaymac, libflashsupport is still needed, but it causes an occasional firefox crash under pulseaudio, so it's currently disabled until we've got a better solution
<_Andrew> kousotu, Install the program then remove the program?
<ramkumar> hasone: go to synaptic, select nautilus, mark for reinstallation
<cwillu> Jaymac, it _is_ needed for flash to use anything but straight alsa, but the cure is worse than the disease
<Jaymac> cwillu: oh ok
<Hasone> ramkumar: on it
<ph8> so my network card's recognised, but DHCP just sites looking for a lease (in new kernel)
<_Andrew> kousotu, I'm guessing btw
<forevertheuni> oh ok apt-cache pkgnames got it
<kousotu> _Andrew: the program is at a point I need it at, I don't want to update it
<Mimi> filthpig:  not microphone, not trying to record music from streams either, I like to pay for my music.  -- I just want to record sounds that play on my computer: example: me playing a game, my buddies and I chatting on Ventrilo, etc
<Barnose> Thats some good info, Thanks... T1m0thy... Also .. i saw a cool manager in a screen shot... Where do i get these managers????
<Jaymac> cwillu: I'll pass Swiftfoxer over to you then - I've reached the limit of my Flash knowledge :)
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, what's the problem?
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu: the problem I have either audio on flash(firefox) or some other app(like audacious, smplayer, etc)
<_Andrew> kousotu, oh right
<ramkumar> hasone: guessing since your upgrade was interrupted, nautilus might be missing something
<zvacet> matthias_ : in upper left  right click on applicatonsand you will see edit menus
<forevertheuni> so how may I remove each newline symbol and replace it by a " "
<nate__>  anyone... passing command line args to the window manager binary in gdm?
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, ya, that's 'normal' right now
<ramkumar> hasone: great, let me know if that helps
<kousotu> _Andrew: it was a problem after I updated to hardy
<Barnose> First maybe tell me how to use this chat!
<ph8> so my network card's recognised, but DHCP just sits looking for a lease (in new kernel) then doesn't find any offers (it works in the old kernel) - i can't statically configure either
<livingdaylight> Rhythmbox is broken on 8.10
<Hasone> ramkumar: nautilus an related things have a star next to them. does that mean anything?
<Swiftfoxer> livingdaylight: 8.10 isn't out
<_Andrew> kousotu, What specifically are you trying to install?
<kousotu> err:dosmem:setup_dos_mem Cannot use first megabyte for DOS address space, please report
<kousotu> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<sentinel> hello ppl ..
<T1m0thy> Barnose: I'm not sure what you mean. Different desktop environments (Gnome, KDE, etc.) just come with different ones.
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, if you want to deal with the occasional crashes (session restore is wonderful), then install libflashsupport, and then apt-get remove --purge the flashplayer, and then reinstall flashplayer
<livingdaylight> Swiftfoxer, i should just say Hardy
<Ali_ix> !repeat | kousotu
<ubottu> kousotu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu: is this because firefox isn't properly using pulseaudio and its like, tied to esd?
<ramkumar> hasone: ah, i can't recall...that means they are new packages i think
<kousotu> Ali_ix: I was askied, thanks
<Barnose> Thanks I will go work on this
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu: well I don't, really. Just wondering if theres a workaround
<T1m0thy> Barnose, you can use emerald with Gnome, too.
<ramkumar> hasone: but the star is a good thing, i'm hoping reinstalling will help
<T1m0thy> Barnose, alright.
<Swiftfoxer> my pc crashes too much already :(
<Ali_ix> kousotu: check #mono
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, no, it's because flashplayer is tied to alsa;  libflashplayer is actually adobe's library, but there's a bug in it
<sentinel> need to knw how to remove ipv6 if possible from ubuntu 8 ..
<Swiftfoxer> ah
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, nothing to do with firefox persay
<Ali_ix> kousotu: or #mono-develope
<Hasone> ramkumar: it seems to be doing a bunch of installing off of the hardy heron cd i burned earlier successfully.
<Barnose> One more thing... can i minimize this screen or do i have to quit?
<matthias_> zvacet:  let me try again create an launcher
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu: I had a feeling it was like that.
<cwillu> (same problem with konquerer, or anything else that uses the flash plugin on linux)
<_Andrew> kousotu, sounds like you need to install the windows version of  Mono
<Barnose> What is this emerald.. and what is gnome?
<Ali_ix> !gnome | Barnose
<ubottu> Barnose: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<malocite> Barnose: Gnome is the window manager that Ubuntu uses
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, it might be possible to use it with padsp to still get mixing, but I haven't had any luck with it yet
<kousotu> _Andrew: the words no sh*t come to mind. I can't FIND it
<T1m0thy> !emerald | Barnose
<ubottu> Factoid emerald not found
<ramkumar> hasone: oh ok, thought it'd be better to install from the repos...but nevermind, let me know if it works
<malocite> Barnose: Emerald is a theme manager
<kousotu> emerald still exists
<Barnose> I'm sorry im dumb... I need 1 on 1 help or maybe a video or maybe a sledge hammer to the face til i learn.
<Yud> good morning
<_Andrew> kousotu, I don't know anything about mono but I think you're best bet is to go upstream to the actual mono project and seek help there
<Ali_ix> Yud: night here :)
<zvacet> matthias_ : right click on desktop< in dropdown menu select make new launcher
<Yud> :(
<sentinel> remove ip6 anyone?
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu, I'm at least glad that flash doesn't occasionally break now and then
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, once there's a fix, it'll probably get updated automatically as long as you have ubuntu-desktop (or equivalent) installed
<Yud> i have a brain buster
<_Andrew> kousotu, I'm looking for a channel on irc for you but I can't find anything
<matthias_> zvacet:  it works i amed an misstake let me try it get it into application menue ...
<Barnose> Do i have to download these?
<Barnose> or add/remove them?
<kousotu> I'm in ##mono
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu: ubuntu-desktop?
<loderunner> om
<Swiftfoxer> mine's hardy
<Mimi> Barnose:  I think you'd really like this stite then: http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/
<filthpig> Mimi, I see.. Hmm... Have you tried MusE? available in repos.. might be what you want..
<Swiftfoxer> (I'm assuming that they're the same thing)
<Hasone> ramkumar: I can't. no internet. wifi isn't working and my ethernet port got fried a few fears ago.
<Barnose> thanks
<jk__> has anyone been able to setup dual monitor in hary, all my attempts has been futile. displayconfig-gtk isnot working, i log off and back and its the same a mirroed desktop
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, meta-package, used for upgrades
<Yud> How do you shutdown the x-server and stay in terminal so you can install nvidia drivers
<cwillu> jk__, what chipset?
<ramkumar> hasone: heh...thought ethernet might work
<Hasone> ramkumar, nope, sorry.
<jk__> Via chrome9 or something i am not sure
<Hasone> I might be able to run usb to the windows machine and steal its internet somehow, but I'd have to be walked through it.
<kousotu> Barnose: I use http://beryl-themes.org/ for emerald themes
<ramkumar> hasone: as far as I know, there haven't been any updates, so it's good
<malocite> Barnose: Hav eyou installed ubuntu already?
<cwillu> jk__, chrome support is limited afaik
<filthpig> Mimi, I don't know any more than you do on this, sorry.. And now I'll be gone a while, bbl
<Hasone> There was an error with a hash sum installing nautilus off the cd.
<kousotu> Yud: ctrl + alt + f2
<zvacet> matthias_ : right click on applications>edit menus>select on left side where you want to pit launcher( games,internet...) and then on right side select new item
<ph8>  Hi all, i've just upgrade to hardy and the new kernel recognises my on board ethernet - bizarrely though i can't connect to my network over static OR dhcp - if i
<ph8>              change back to the old kernel it works fine - i've got up to date -restricted -modules and even -backports packages according to apt - can anyone help shed any
<Mimi> kousotu:   I think people are overfeeding barnr
<ph8>              light on this?
<Hasone> ramkumar, if you or anyone else can fix my interwebs, I shall be eternally grateful.
<jk__> yud not recommeded, but sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will stop gdm
<mib_56b8am> HAL FAILED TO INITIALIZE ERROR, new feature in 8.04 !
<cwillu> ph8, try it under a hardy live cd.  if it works there, then there's some previous configuration from before the upgrade that's messing it up
<mib_56b8am> what is it...
<kousotu> Mimi: maybe, but then agian,  that's the best site I've found so far
<Mimi> kousotu:   I think people are overfeeding barnr (oops sorry) Barnose with info, when s/he can't grasp the basics yet... Let her/him learn slowly, then move to that more advanced stuff, what do you think ;p Im trying to find the wiki page for begginers, but cant find it :/
<mib_56b8am> I don't want HAL to kill me
<Ali_ix> mib_56b8am: itwont :)
<brane> yes i have HAL error in Ubuntu RC
<Barnose> lol
<Hasone> is there a channel with the wifi experts?
<Barnose> I'm so tired
<Hasone> or are they all in here?
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu, as in they stopped segfaulting <3
<NeoGeo64> Can someone help me... I'm trying to run linux native game (postal 2) but when I try to run it in fullscreen mode the monitor keeps flash black and back to the desktop and back to black again etc
<sriramoman>  can someone tell me how to check the existance of a file in *nix in a single command?
<ph8> cwillu: Good idea
<ph8> !
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, I'm sorry?
<cwillu> Hasone, did you previously have it working in gutsy?
<sriramoman> NeoGeo64: probably gfx card problem
<Swiftfoxer> I had a problem where flash in gutsy kept segfaulting, but that's gone in hardy
<Ali_ix> Hasone: check this: /chanserv list *wifi*
<Swiftfoxer> <3
<NeoGeo64> it works fine on windows
<NeoGeo64> i use nvidia
<matthias_> zvacet:  thanks a lot it works ...
<cwillu> sriramoman, for a script?
<eatatjoes> hey does anyone have a good guide for install xp on vmware-server (i created the virtual machine but it wont detect the xp install cd when i click "power on" from the virtual server console)
<ph8> tbh at this point
<sriramoman> cwillu: yes
<ph8> i might nuke my entire partition
<ph8> and reinstall
<ph8> i've had to do that every time i've upgraded ubuntu!
<NeoGeo64> and postal 2 ran fine on earlier versions of ubuntu
<Ali_ix> NeoGeo64: are you running compiz? (desktop effects)
<ArthurArchnix> What's the name of that program that let's you open pdf and edit a pdf file? There's a few, and in the past I've tried them all, but this one was my favorite.
<NeoGeo64> ali_ix: yes i am
<Mimi> Barnose:  this may be very useful also: https://help.ubuntu.com/    not a lot to read, and you can see all the topics
<ramkumar> hasone: i'm not sure about that...if someone else sees this, they'll help
<kousotu> !mono
<ubottu> Factoid mono not found
<Ali_ix> NeoGeo64: turn it off and try again
<ph8> what's 64 bit like these days?
<ArthurArchnix> It opens it as a background file and you can draw on it, write notes.
<jharkn> is there a console command to display hardware (e.g temperature) sensor readouts?
<ramkumar> hasone: give me a moment though, i'll get back to you in a bit
<rathel> I'm running Firefox 3.0B5 on Hardy, and using Google Reader for my rss, why does some of the flash want to play in Totem? When it doesn't work, but when I goto the source of the article it plays in Flash. Why is that?
<malocite> ph8: About twice as much as 32 :)
<thefish> Hasone, ello mate, have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Warrior--> Hi all
<cwillu> sriramoman, look at the files in /etc/init.d/  there's an example in most of them at the top (they check if their binary exists before they try to start it)
<Warrior--> I've a question
<Ali_ix> ph8: better support and more apps in repos, but still not as wide as 32bit in desktops
<ArthurArchnix> xournal
<Warrior--> I've a question
<Warrior--> I've a question
<FloodBot2> Warrior--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warrior--> I've a question
<ArthurArchnix> xournal
<Hasone> thefish: I can try that.
<Ali_ix> !flood | Warrior--
<Pici> !ask > Warrior-- (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubottu> Warrior--: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sriramoman> cwillu: thanx! sensible idea!
<jharkn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Barnose> Mimi did you not see my chat in a seperate window...... how does this work
<matthias_> zvacet: thank you :)
<cwillu> Hasone, ?
<mib_56b8am> anyone have a CLEAR solution for the HAL error? I cant change my volume, its stuck @ 100% lol!
<_2> i'm having a very odd boot issue.   when i boot the linux kernel from hda and mount /dev/hdb it's empty  but when i boot the linux kernel from hdc and mount /dev/hdb  that's where my linux root fs is.   how can a drive change address in linux ?
<kousotu> thefish: it's sudo apt-get update -d
<thefish> kousotu, that does the same?
<malocite> Warrior--:rior: And....
<zvacet> matthias_ np
<Swiftfoxer> oh btw cwillu, you know of any way I can get flash to work under swiftfox?
<Hasone> kousotu: too late.
<kousotu> lol
<Hasone> 0%: working.
<Warrior--> I wanna install Ubuntu 8.04 beside Windows Vista
<matthias_> anyone have an lexmakr all-in-one printer that they have managed to get working ???
<Warrior--> If i do that will it damage to my H.D.D or change the file system ?
<kazol_> I am about to upgrade to Heron, but the system has a wifi card, which could stop working during the installation (due to a different network configuration that Heron has by default).
<Warrior--> I wanna install Ubuntu 8.04 beside Windows Vista
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, stop using swiftfox, it's entire idea is based on a misunderstanding of compiler technology :p
<Warrior--> If i do that will it damage to my H.D.D or change the file system ?
<Warrior--> I wanna install Ubuntu 8.04 beside Windows Vista
<FloodBot2> Warrior--: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Warrior--> If i do that will it damage to my H.D.D or change the file system ?
<kousotu> Warrior--: it can repartion NTFS
<malocite> Warrior--: Do you want to install it on a virtual partition or on a seperate harddrive
<Barnose> Ty for the site, but how do i view it without leaving this chat ?
<mib_56b8am> HAL wants to kill me...
<Swiftfoxer> oh okay, cwillu
<Pici> Warrior--: Stop repeating
<Hasone> yeah, most of the stuff that's left is x-server and gnome and graphics stuff. no wonder nautilus is flipping out.
<malocite> Warrior--: Stop flooding or no one will help you :)
<Mimi> !install  Warrior--
<ubottu> Mimi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matthias_> Wirelessly or by USB cable ?
<Warrior--> On my hard drive
<NeoGeo64> ali_ix: disabling compiz worked but i like compiz and it would be a pita to disable it everytime i wanna play
<Mimi> !install  | Warrior--
<Warrior--> Ok
<ubottu> Warrior--: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Hasone> thefish: 1% done!
<jharkn> is there a console command to display hardware (e.g temperature) sensor readouts?
<zvacet> Warrior-- derfragment Vista few times and then resize partiiton
<malocite> Warrior--: The new version can be installed on a virtual partition if I'm not mistaken, it talks about it on the ubuntu website
<kousotu> Warrior--: just have Ubuntu repartion the drive, it should be fine, I've down 3 partions with Ubuntu live CDs
<kazol_> !sensors | jharkn
<ubottu> jharkn: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Mimi> malocite:  he wants to install it for good (like we normally do before we had wubi)
<_2> jharkn sensors
<jharkn> ﻿kazol_: cheers :)
<kazol_> np
<malocite> Mimi: Should he do that before he learns how to use it :)
<mib_56b8am> lm-sensors
<Ali_ix> NeoGeo64: me too! but i like more performance and stability too :)
<zvacet>          Warrior-- :                      http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing
<_2> jharkn you may have to install it   lmsensors
<kazol_> I am about to upgrade to Heron, but the system has a wifi card, which could stop working during the installation (due to a different network configuration that Heron has by default).
<jharkn> ﻿_2: thanks (:
<Warrior--> I wanna choose setup "Inside Windows"
<Warrior--> What now ?
<Ali_ix> kazol_ settings will remain the same during upgrade
<kazol_> Could this happen while the system is being upgraded to Heron?
<kazol_> ok
<Warrior--> Will it change the file system ?
<mib_56b8am> Warrior-- you have to get another program to do that
<kazol_> Thanks for the info Ali_ix.
<kousotu> no one in ##mono is talking...
<fde> Warrior--: Nope... go to www.wubi-installer.org
<Warrior--> And ?
<Pici> fde, mib_56b8am: Wubi is offered on the Hardy install CD
<Mimi> Warrior--:  all the instructions are there
<mib_56b8am> that`s it its Wubi
<Ali_ix> !wubi | Warrior--
<ubottu> Warrior--: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mib_56b8am> nice thats new
<Hasone> thefish: .% done! I think we'll be here a while.
<Pici> Warrior--: Put the Hardy install CD in when you are running windows and follow the instructions
<thefish> Hasone, there is a lot to install?
<mib_56b8am> cool man, nice bots I this channel
<Warrior--> Aha
<mib_56b8am> I am impressed
<ramkumar> hasone: doing the upgrade again? you could also try cleaning the downloaded packages before you reinstall nautilus with a "sudo apt-get clean"
<sriramoman> everyone, pls dont use wubi! u will cry!
<kousotu> Hasone: 3 hours for mine
<Warrior--> So it will add in my programs list right ?
<cwillu> kazol_, it'll download everything it needs before it starts updating packages, but you may still have breakage if you need firmwares afterwards.  Having a wired connection is a good idea.
<Mimi> yES
<Mimi> oops
<zvacet> Warrior-- : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?highlight=%28wubi%29
<Mimi> Warrior--:  read that link we gave you
<xomp> I just downloaded linux-wlan-ng from synaptic, anyone know if I have to run it from somewhere or something? lol
<_2> is it possable for an ide hdd to change addresses in linux ?    /dev/hda -> /dev/hdb  ?
<Hasone> ramkumar, thefish, kousotu, it's going faster than I expected.
<malocite> Warrior--: Its a great way to get started with Ubuntu, then when you are ready you'll probably move your vista to a virtual drive ;)
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu: what do you mean? I did notice a speed increase(smoother operation) with swiftfox though
<Mimi> Warrior--:  read that link we gave you ----- www.wubi-installer.org/faq.php   --- everything you need to know is there in simple to read english
<thefish> Hasone, i think that may be the winner :)
<kousotu> ????
<Warrior--> Ok
<Ali_ix> _2 no, why do you need to change it?
<mib_56b8am> people, just install Winblows inside Linux with VirtualBox
<Warrior--> Thanks
<Warrior--> Really good support!
<mib_56b8am> Virtualbox.org
<Janikson> heyho, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 on Windows. I mounted it. All was fine but when i start the Computer and choose "Ubuntu", it comes "press esc to abort Menü" (or something like that) and then there's nothing. What might be the Problem?
<Pici> _2: Yes, thats why fstab wants you to use uuids
<_2> ali_ix interesting.   i have a machiene doing the impossable.
<Pici> !uuid | _2
<ubottu> _2: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<munro> Hello, I just upgraded to hardy and my webserver seems to be brocken, I can start it successfully but fail to load localhost
<kousotu> mib_56b8am: why, I have 3 partions on my system for that purpose :P
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, it's nearly impossible to do an accurate a/b test between the two;  smoother operation could be any number of things, unrelated to swiftfox itself
<Mimi> munro:
<Mimi> oops
<_2> Pici how can it happen ?
<Mimi> munro:  i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-server
<munro> thank u
<_2> pici  i'm having a very odd boot issue.   when i boot the linux kernel from hda and mount /dev/hdb it's empty  but when i boot the linux kernel from hdc and mount /dev/hdb  that's where my linux root fs is.   how can a drive change address in linux ?
<kousotu> can anyone help with mono?
<_2> pici exact same copy of the kernel
<Pici> _2: But running from different places.
<Hasone> i'm already at 15%
<evand> sriramoman: Why are you telling people to not use Wubi?
<mahadasda> hey. i am having problems with my external HD. it somewere got into read only mode and i cant change anything on it. i tried "sudo chmod -R 777 path" on it but somehow it doesnt give me that kind of access. any ideas?
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, the most notable improvements in swiftfox came because it was actually running 3.0 code, which has dramatic improvements in memory handling and javascript performance
<thefish> Hasone, i am nearly wetting myself in excitement :D
<kousotu> Hasone: it'll slow down :P
<mib_56b8am> after upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, my hard drives hda and hdc where renamed as sda and sdb, wtf?
<Pici> _2: The device names are not absolute, try using their uuids
<Hasone> kousotu: the firsrt 3% took a minute each
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: what is file system?
<thefish> kousotu, remember its from CD, not repo though
<kousotu> Hasone: that's just the update engine :P
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - ext3
<Hasone> if this doesn't work, I'll try clean, then the second command from before, then the command aI just used
<Swiftfoxer> cwillu, hmm, I suppose
<_2> pici what would be changing the device name ?
<cwillu> mib_56b8am, hd* names have been deprecated for a long time now
<Swiftfoxer> I was comparing 3.0 to 2.0
<cwillu> mib_56b8am, at least 4 releases
<ramkumar> hasone: yup, it's from the cd...guessing it should be faster
<kousotu> thefish: ok, good point
<kousotu> lol
<_2> Pici i'm not affecting bios
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: maybe there is something wrong there, try fsck it.
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, exactly
<matthias_> anyone have got an wireless printer to work ?
<Ali_ix> !fsck | mahadasda
<ubottu> mahadasda: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, 3.0 will beat 2.0 hands down, every time
<Hasone> thefish: I almost hope you *are* that excited.
<Swiftfoxer> but its slightly smoother than 3.0b5 now, possibly due to less modules(namely flash not working)
<mib_56b8am> cwillu, how come?
<cwillu> Swiftfoxer, install flashblock
<Swiftfoxer> I can't tell since I can't really do a side-by-side comparison, heh
<thefish> Hasone, well, its cos if that works, you owe me about 40 beers
<Hasone> does hardy use firefox 3beta?
<Hasone> thefish: lol
<_2> Pici ok what does the root= portion look like for a uuid ?
<cwillu> mib_56b8am, the ide driver is unified with the scsi driver now
<thefish> Hasone, its 3b5 at the moment ye
<kousotu> can anyone help with mono?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - thanks! if i do "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will it also check external HD?
<ramkumar> thefish: can I get one of those 40? I still tried! ;)
<mib_56b8am> cwillu, thanks how are the cdrom named now?
<sriramoman> evand: no one,so far, except for the ubuntu makers, i guess, whom i noticed, could run ubuntu in wubi for even more than 2 days properly
<cwillu> mib_56b8am, you shouldn't be mounting drives via direct device names in most cases anyway :p
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: if it is connected and have an entry in fstab, yes
<eatatjoes> i cant get vmware-server to autodetect my xp install cd, anyone have any suggestion?
<thefish> ramkumar, 5 :)
<cwillu> mib_56b8am, s**
<Hasone> thefish: wow. I thought the whole debian philosophy was ubuntu's too: that is, be annoyingly stable. don't upgrade unless you're positive it's the most stable release.
<matthias_> what si mono
<matthias_> what is mono
<ramkumar> thefish: woot!
<Pici> _2: Instead of using /dev/sdx, use UUID=b55f2c9e-e5a7-4df0-b3b8-601381dc405e   or whatever
<Mimi> mono is love
<evand> sriramoman: I've noticed plenty of people who have run it for several days.  Can you cite specific examples?  Have these users reported bugs?
<Hasone> now I'm well and stuck at 24%, I might do some studying.
<Pici> matthias_: Its a free and open implementation of .net
<kousotu> matthias_: windoes compatability layer
<Ali_ix> !mono | matthias_
<ubottu> Factoid mono not found
<Phantal-> i'm using kde with ubuntu, and I cannot find anything under the K menu for changing desktop resolution
<ramkumar> hasone: na, ubuntu is a bit more bleeding edge if you will
 * Hasone says as he inches up to 1/4 done.
<mahadasda> Ali_ix thanks!
<kousotu> Hasone: ass!
<Ali_ix> _2 try 'blkid' command to get uuids on each drive
<sriramoman> eatatjoes: hope in vmware configuration u have enabled cdrom to be used. virtualbox is actually better and faster. 17mb download!
<_2> Pici it's not sd it's hdb  ide disk    but is that root="UUID=blah" ?
<sriramoman> evand: ask any in this irc forum itself
<_2> Ali_ix yes i know that. thanks.
<matthias_> a way to implement windows drivers in ubuntu like ndiswrapper for wireless ???
<cwillu> kousotu, mono isn't a windows compatibilty layer, it's an implementation of a microsoft vm very much in the spirit of java
<Hasone> ramkumar, kousotu, I respect the philosophy of debian. even if ubuntu no share it. btw, thefish, I'm up to 26%
<evand> sriramoman: I have been.  I follow this channel fairly closely.
<Pici> _2: I just used sd as an example
<kousotu> Ali_ix: any other ideas? no one in ##mono is actove
<dicknose> HOWTO SET MY USERNAME
<Hasone> thefish: I thought you'd like to know :P
<Hasone> no one in #ubuntu-wifi is active, either.
<crash91> guys i have a major problem, i installed xserver-xgl, which prevented my desktop from appearing properly, now ive removed it i have the same problem
<cwillu> dicknose, stop using caps
<Ali_ix> kousotu: no, sorry, i am not a big fan of mono at all!
<cwillu> dicknose, /nick <name>
<crash91> nautilus refuses to run.
<Oyama> hello
 * thefish sweats a bit more cos of Hasone 's progress
<evand> sriramoman: If it didn't work for you, please file a bug.  But I'm politely asking that you do not discourage people from trying it unless you honestly believe that it will cause serious damage to their system.
<_2> Pici yes but sd devices move around a lot   i have never seen  hd devices move like this before.
<matthias_> ahhhhh get it sorry about the question ....
<kousotu> Ali_ix: lol can't blame ya, but I need it for some windows programs
<Hasone> so... off-topic is totally not allowed here, right?
<matthias_> wishing loud for support of windows drivers
<dicknose>  <NAME> :Erroneous Nickname
<Mimi> Hasone:    #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobbob1016> I read on the forums that the way to fix the hardy lockups is to install the realtime kernel, or upgrade to -25, can anyone help me get the -25, since I don't really have use for the realtime kernel?
<balgarath> anyone using an integrated radeon xpress 1250? I was wondering how well it runs compiz effects(the xpress 1100 on my laptop does horrible....)
<comicinke1> what a command is   pls ? I can't find a package where it should be. please help.
<cwillu> Hasone, that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for :p
<Hasone> mim: that's what I thought.
<Mimi> dicknose:   /nick   YourNewNameHere
<malocite> Is there an offtopic ubuntu room?
<malocite> i c :)
<sriramoman> evand: if there is a bug, then it is advised not to be used in a deployment situation where stability is a factor
<Pici> _2: I've seen it on both, so I dont know.
<Ali_ix> dicknose: replace <NAME> with your desired nickname
<balgarath> malocite, #ubuntu-offtopic
<cwillu> bobbob1016, more context?
<Oyama> i'd like to allow members of group "vboxusers" tu run "sudo /opt/bin/vbox-network_(start|stop)" without being asked for a password, would this sudoers line works? "%vboxusers ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /opt/bin/vbox-network_(start|stop)"
<bobbob1016> crash91, When you boot the computer, select recovery mode, and then do xfix, that might help
<_2> Pici is the kernel string   root="UUIS=blah" ?
<Hasone> looking at tmy list of things to install, nautilus had yet to be installed, thefish. that explains why it was dying, I hope.
<evand> sriramoman: If there is a bug, I'd like to be made aware of it so we can fix said bug, rather than people suggest the project be abandoned completely until the bug, which hasn't been reported and we are unaware of, is fixed.
<alshalani> hi all how can create wireless auto
<cwillu> _2, UUID
<dicknose>  /nick   YourNewNameHere
<Hasone> no update for xrandr :(
<crash91> bobbob1016: ok ill try now, i think my xorg.conf my have been reset
<sriramoman> evand: it is a new thing and may be we can offord to use it in homes, but not at offices. I suggest that it may be even due to kernel prob. with m$ =))
<YourNewNameHere> is it work
<Pici> _2: Its not a kernel option, its something for fstab (or at least not a kernel option that I know of)
<Hasone> 29% complete?
<MatBoy> after upgrading to hardy, all my programs are started on the wrong monitor :
<_2> yes d   typo
<thefish> Hasone, exactly, i forgot about the dist- when we were trying earlier
<thefish> Hasone, ive got a feeling in my waters about this
<matthias_> guys mono is an bad idea in linux some problems with it ...
<Ali_ix> YourNewNameHere: it worked :)
<_2> Pici no. it's not getting to fstab it has to be a kernel option.
<schitzo> hello
<bobbob1016> cwillu, I just get random lockups.  Ever since Hardy.  I looked on the forums, and there are people who say either the realtime kernel, or kernel -25.  I'd prefer the -25, but I don't know how to compile it, I did compile a kernel once, but a while ago.
<_2> busybox shell
<evand> sriramoman: I see no problem using it in an office setting if it works in testing before the deployment.  But again, if it isn't working for you please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Hasone> thefish: i'm glad. and while your waters were getting their feeling, I got 4 .percents. Isn't this exciting?
<YourNewNameHere> friedns thank yous
<cwillu> bobbob1016, you really need to give me more information
<_2> i can boot just fine without any fstab
<Hasone> make that 7 percents, thefish
<Swiftfoxer> what's mono?
<alshalani> hello all how can create wireless auto
<evand> sriramoman: If you do file the bug, please go into as much detail as possible describing exactly what went wrong.
<sriramoman> evand: the best thing to avoid crash is to avoid using m$ in any situations
<Hasone> mono is the linux replacement for .NET, swiftfoxer.
<cwillu> bobbob1016, i.e., the forum post, logs, suspected drivers, etc
<_2> fstab is irrelivent
<sriramoman> evand: unfortunately, i dont use window$ so i cant file it.
<Warrior--> Guys, if i install the Ubuntu via Wubi on a partiotion wich i have applications,movies etc it won't damage the drive ?
<Hasone> sriramoman: I've managed to make ubuntu crash.
<YourNewNameHere> thanks
<YourNewNameHere> thanksufriendsw
<Pici> _2: I thought we were talking about fstab, sorry.
<Warrior--> I mean the file system or files into the drive
<YourNewNameHere> foor the helps
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> who has aptoncd here? does the botton "load" in restore mode workes for you? I have 2 systems and none of them works!
<Hasone> hi, mohi.
<schitzo> don't know
<_2> Pici no i'm talking about the kernel mounting the root fs to the system
<sriramoman> Hasone: dont say u did it with a wrong driver or with m$ working as a brother
<Warrior--> If i install the Ubuntu via Wubi on a partiotion wich i have applications,movies etc it won't damage the drive ?
<Warrior--> I mean the file system or files into the drive
<evand> sriramoman: So you've never tried Wubi?
<ramkumar> warrior--: no it wont...well, it shouldn't
<Ali_ix> mohi: no problem here, and HI :)
<matthias_> anyone have tried ddiwrapper ???
<cwillu> Warrior--, should be fine, it just shows up as a giant file on the windows side
<ramkumar> warrior--: i haven't tried it myself though...
<evand> Warrior--: it shouldn't but as with *any* operating system install, make back ups first.
<bobbob1016> cwillu, I haven't gotten into logs, or suspected drivers, since it appears to be the -24 kernel, and no one specifies specific hardware.  I'll look through logs, if that helps, but they say they compile the kernel, and no mention about what options they use, and that fixes the lockups.  I'll get the post, one second.
<Hasone> sriramoman, no, I was writing assembly codes and I managed to flip the wrong bit. i stopped writing assembly codes soon after.
<mohi> hmmm... you use gnome Ali_ix ?
<_2> pici   reposting.  i'm having a very odd boot issue.   when i boot the linux kernel from hda and mount /dev/hdb it's empty  but when i boot the linux kernel from hdc and mount /dev/hdb  that's where my linux root fs is.   how can a drive change address in linux ?
<Ali_ix> mohi: yes
<cwillu> bobbob1016, thousands of people use the current kernel without any issues whatsoever :p
<Mimi> Warrior--:  It's fine, wubi creates a 'fake' partitiion.  It's just a image file. Read the Wubi FAQ I sent you to.
<mohi> Ali_ix: oh! hi :) :D
<thefish> Hasone, what were you building with assembler?
<crash91_> bobbob1016: Thanks!!! It worked! :)
<Hasone> warrior, I had great results with Wubi, but it's less stable than a normal install.
<Solusian> Strange issue, after having removed the standard nvidia-glx & letting the restricted drivers install the nvidia-glx-new.. I suddenly cannot connect to my WiFi network anymore.
<Solusian> (Fresh installation)
<crash91_> heh, just as my nick timed out.
<mohi> Ali_ix: I have kubuntu with this problem! and the same issue in 2 systems! :(
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - its telling me that the "super block" is unreadable and/or is no valid ext2 data system...
<Hasone>  thefish, I got stuck at 42%! doom is upon us!
<kousotu> can anyone help with mono?
<eatatjoes> sriramoman, do u have a walkthru for installation with virtualbox?
<ramkumar> hasone: oh noes!!
<kousotu> Hasone: sush up.. lol
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: so you have some problems there, google for some repiar how-to's
<_2> one more question,  does lilo support using UUID's ?
<ramkumar> thefish: there go my 5 beers, heh
<ramkumar> hasone: it's prolly just working though, give it time
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: in most cases it is treatable :)
<thefish> ramkumar, peh, we charge anyway
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - but its telling me its not a valid ext2. and thats ok since its a ext3  ^_^
<sriramoman> eatatjoes: i dint get u. what did u mean by walkthru?
<eatatjoes> sriramoman,  like guide to how to set it up
<cwillu> _2, not as far as I know
<Wrekk> anyone that have used bluetooth and ubuntu?  I wanna use my bluetooth headset
<mahadasda> Ali_ix and i still have access to all files, i just cant change anything, delete anything or create anything new
<ramkumar> wrekk: i have, with my phone
<_2> cwillu ok.  thanks.
<Hasone> thefish: ramkumar, I can now shush up since I'm at 44. but you won't be able to stop me from celebrating the 50% unpacked mark.
<cwillu> _2, for further reference, googling 'lilo uuid' (although certainly less social) helps improve the traffic levels in here :p
<RyanPrior> Wrekk: I spent like 3 hours trying to get Bluetooth to work with Ubuntu before finally realizing that my laptop doesn't have Bluetooth.
<Wrekk> ramkumar,  ok, how do I scan for it in ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> cwillu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768200&highlight=hardy+lockup posts #3 and #9 say they compiled new kernels, 3 did -23, 9 did -25 and they worked fine.  I'd prefer -25 since I want to go forward not backward, post #1 says there is a bug posted.
<sriramoman> eatatjoes: it has a windows-like help file, easy to understand. But remember to install kchmviewer to aid u read though
<cwillu> bobbob1016, you on hardy or gutsy?
<Wrekk> RyanPrior, hehe... but mine have :)
<TOPSECRET> pen15
<ramkumar> wrekk: right click on the bluetooth icon in the notification area, then browse device
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: google teh error you got, there might be some things to look for in your filesystem, sime thing is wrong there and the system will remount it as read-olny automatically
<Warrior--> Can i install Ubuntu 8.04 without any CD, i mean via the ISO file through Windows ?
<bobbob1016> cwillu, hardy
<cwillu> bobbob1016, what brand of computer?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - ok thanks allot!
<ramkumar> wrekk: it found my phone without a hitch, and connected
<RyanPrior> Warrior--: you can do that with Wubi, yes.
<cwillu> bobbob1016, and can you tell me the output of uname -a?
<Wrekk> ramkumar,  not sure I have one such icon :)
<sriramoman> eatatjoes: but i dont think u would need much help to setup, it is a no-mind blogger issue. just see to it that after setting up basic windows, u make use of all setting options possible for best results
<RyanPrior> Warrior--: just download Wubi off the 'net and run it, and it'll let you install Ubuntu without burning a CD.
<Mimi> Warrior--:  Sorry but the questions you keep asking here are on the FAQ I sent you. Reading it would do you good.
<bobbob1016> cwillu, Acer, 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<RyanPrior> Warrior--: http://wubi-installer.org/
<ramkumar> wrekk: run bluetooth-applet from the terminal
<cwillu> bobbob1016, how often does it lock up?
<eatatjoes> sriramoman,  i get this error ""
<cwillu> bobbob1016, is your nick registered?
<ramkumar> wrekk: it should show up then
<eatatjoes> sriramoman, "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root."
<Solusian> This just isn't logical, I installed nvidia-glx-new & suddenly.. I cannot connect to my WiFi network anymore. How does that make sense at all?
<Sake> can I diff a directory with its backup directory to see if permissions on a file have changed? Is there a better way of doing this?
<`moon`> say my internet just froze up, where would I look to find the logs on what happened?
<Phantal-> i'm using kde with ubuntu, and I cannot find anything under the K menu for changing desktop resolution, and there is no system-config-display
<thefish> Solusian, it probably installed a new kernel too, now you dont have the modules for the new kernel
<Pollywog> since upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy, I can't play audio cd's.  I upgraded via 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - jsut to check. is the command "fsck.ext3 devicename"?
<Warrior--> Sorry, it's my first time that i'm installing Ubuntu :)
<bobbob1016> cwillu, Not every two minutes or anything, I'd say once a day to once every two days, something like that.  It's more that the mouse freezes, I have a KVM, and the mouse works fine on the other machine when it freezes in hardy, so I know the mouse is fine
<Enselic> Pollywog: can you hear other sounds?
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: yes
<Wrekk> ramkumar, nope :/
<Pollywog> Enselic: yes and I see the music files in Konqueror
<exco> hello
<bobbob1016> cwillu, I see your PM now
<Pollywog> sound works
<ramkumar> wrekk: do you get any error message?
<Solusian> thefish: How do I go about setting that one straight? I was using ndiswrapper with my AR5007EG to get it working
<exco> "some" people on this channel
<Pollywog> just can't play audio cd's
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - and nothing like "media/devicename"? only the device name is enough?
<Mimi> Thats ok Warrior-- but keep in mind, lots and lots of people come here the first time and have the same questions as you: that's why the faq is there, you help you  during these times
<Wrekk> ramkumar, nothing...
<Enselic> Pollywog: exactly what is it in the use case of playing audio CDs that fails?
<ramkumar> wrekk: ok, go to preferences -> bluetooth
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - couse somehow img etting the same error as when giving in an invalid device or wrong command
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: the /dev/xxx path
<thefish> Solusian, no idea sorry, I had the same problem with my intel, and just needed to install the ubuntu modules for the new kernel
<exco> can I blow off steam here?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - ok
<Pollywog> Enselic, grip says it can't find the cd, and amarok says essentially the same
<Oyama> I added a rule in /etc/sudoers: "%vboxusers ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /opt/bin/vbox-network_start". Now when running /opt/bin/vbox-network_start, i runs as root, without being asked for a password, great. But it doesn't set the "USERNAME" shell variable anymore, why?
<Wrekk> ramkumar,  kan inte browse anything there
<Pollywog> but the cd will play if I push the button on the drive
<ramkumar> wrekk: prata svenska? heh
<Solusian> thefish: Ugh, that sucks. Luckily I have a wired connection -here-.. but that's just here.
<kane77> hi.. very strange thing just happened. I tried to suspend and it didn't return from suspend there was only hdd activity so I restarted the computer and now I get grub error 17.. how do I check the disks for error?
<Wrekk> ramkumar,  jag talar hyffsat bra :)
<ramkumar> wrekk: you don't see bluetooth under preferences?
<thefish> Solusian, sorry not used ndiswrapper before
<xpoint> sake ls -l /dir1 > dir1.log, ls -l /dir2 > dir2.log, diff -u dir1.log dir2.log > diff_on_dir1_dir2.log, less diff_on_dir1_dir2.log
<ramkumar> wrekk: my swedish isn't good, i just know a little bit :)
<Wrekk> ramkumar, jo det gör jag... men kan inte leta reda på något
<evilamoeba> Can someone help me with a display issue?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - so for example "fsck.ext3 /media/device"
<Hasone> 50%. JUMP for joy!!!eleven
<Mimi> evilamoeba:   just ask please
<ramkumar> wrekk: oops, too fast...that'll take some time for me to understand, heh
<exco> why the heck can I resize ntfs partitions with GParted although that totally messes up the ntfs partition?
<TOPSECRET> unzip, strip, touch, finger, grep, mount, fsck, more, yes,fsck,fsck,fsck,umount, sleep
<RyanPrior> !anyone | evilamoeba
<ubottu> evilamoeba: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Wrekk> ramkumar, ah oki... I find it there... but i cant browse anything ... just activate some options
<Mimi> exco:    Ive resized  ntfs partitions.... oh god, sooooo many times, and I never had any problems
<exco> someone should really get some slapping for that
<ramkumar> wrekk: ah, that's ok...just check if other devices are allowed to connect?
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: it is: fsck /dev/sda (for example)
<evilamoeba> My external monitor, which worked fine under a previous Ubuntu release, no longer seems to connect. What should I do to investigate the problem?
<ramkumar> wrekk: and in the services tab, if input and audio are running?
<Sake> xpoint: brilliant, thanks!
<exco> I have a backup (of course) - but the hours that go into that... rendering my laptop useless for hours... just pisses me off
<RyanPrior> evilamoeba: Did you upgrade, or reinstall fresh? Are you using a graphics card?
<Pollywog> how can I get amarok to play audio cd's?  This was working until I upgraded to Hardy
<xpoint> Sake, np
<AngryElf> somewhere somehow /usr/bin/ssh-agent x-session-manager is getting started whenever I restart GDM -- is there some setting for it somewhere? -- I can't seem to track it down in any config or etc file
<evilamoeba> RyanPrior: I upgraded. I'm using an Nvidia graphics card.
<exco> why didn't I just use PartitionMagic? (How could I've been so dumb?)
<Pollywog> Amarok is not playing ogg, mp3, or wav files
<Pollywog> maybe I need some sort of drivers?
<Sake> is there a good command-line diff program to visualize changes?
<Mimi> exco:  yes, yes how could you -_-;
<exco> :-)
<RyanPrior> evilamoeba: There have been some problems with Nvidia graphics card drivers lately. In what way does the external monitor not work correctly?
<exco> I think I was just enjoying how I could do everything without booting Windows
<Pollywog> every time I upgrade kubuntu or ubuntu, something breaks
<Wrekk> ramkumar, how do I check if my bluetooth is installed?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - so in my case (lets say device label is "label") fsck.ext3 /dev/by-label/nwkomp_de"?
<evilamoeba> RyanPrior: I cannot send the image to the external monitor. I have a laptop, so I'd normally press Fn+F3 and the image would switch over to the external monitor. Now, nothing happens when I press the button, and nothing is showing up on the external monitor.
<cwillu> Wrekk, hcitool dev
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: it should work too
<Enselic> Pollywog: can Ubuntu find CDs that are not Audio CDs?
<Wrekk> ramkumar, and they are checked in audio and such
<Pollywog> Enselic: yes
<Wrekk> cwillu, dont show anything :/
<Pollywog> Enselic: yes, I can read other types of files on CD's
<MatBoy> this is annoying, how can I manage that my applications are started on a specific monitor ? I have 4 :S
<ramkumar> wrekk: and in general, the notification area icon is enabled?
<Enselic> Pollywog: can you browse the CD in Nautilus?
<cwillu> Wrekk, just one blank looking line?
<exco> so now I'm restoring my Windows partition from inside that vbox XP from my fileserver through wireles... and that's probably gonna take the rest of the night...
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - i keep getting no suck file or directory...
<Wrekk> ramkumar, it checked
<Pollywog> Enselic: I can see the files on an audio CD and in Konqueror... let me check nautilus
<Gary_inNYC> can someone please tell me what the purpose of tracker file indexing is, when I have no problems searching for data files that are logically organized?
<Wrekk> cwillu, its just say Device:
<ramkumar> wrekk: basically you need to check if bluez-utils and bluez-gnome are installed
<Wrekk> cwillu, bland
<thefish> Gary_inNYC, its for searcvhing inside files as well
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: so try fdisk -l (as root) to find the devie name (/dev/xxx)
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - it was a tippo, working now. thanks
<Wrekk> ramkumar, they are :/
<Gary_inNYC> for thumbnails as such?
<cwillu> Wrekk, then no bluetooth
<RyanPrior> evilamoeba: Have you tried using any of the included tools, such as Screen Resolution?
<thefish> Gary_inNYC, eg, someone told you in an IM session their address etc
<HermanChess> how can I prevent gnome-terminal to startup in my xfce session?
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: ;)
<Wrekk> cwillu, I have in windows :)
<Mimi> Does anyone know of a RECENT guide on how to record What You Hear on your computer... Please, I've been searching for DAYS! :)
<thefish> Gary_inNYC, inside docs as well, it can be useful if you ask it specific enough questions
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - its telling me that using e2fsck on a hung up HD can do some damage...?
<Gary_inNYC> ic for metatag searches
<evilamoeba> RyanPrior: I clicked the detect displays button in Screen Resolution, but to no avail. The configuration dialog displays only my laptop monitor.
<Le1> hi, has anyone ever used a Yoggie GateKeeper Pico under Ubuntu?
<ramkumar> wrekk: strange, nothing even in hcitool dev?
<Wrekk> ramkumar, nope
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: it is weird, i am not so into fsck things
<bcardarella> Does anybody here have experience with udev rules?
<Gary_inNYC> does it contribute to better performance in things like rhythmbox?
<thefish> Gary_inNYC, it can be, but i dont know if thats implemented, there is stuff you can do with extended attrs
<Simon-MPFH> Hello All, loving Ubuntu 8.04 - congrats to all involved.  I'm wondering if there is a simple equivalent to the XP command "ipconfig /renew" to renew the DHCP address?
<RyanPrior> evilamoeba: does lspci detect both monitors?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - k ill read up on it. thanks again!
<Mpakas> how can i connect to another server?
<Le1> Simon-MPFH: dhclient I believe
<Pollywog> Enselic: Nautilus does not show the files but sound juicer came up and it does show them
<Simon-MPFH> Googling...
<exco> Mpakas: which protocol?
<Mpakas> no with command
<Mpakas> i use x-chat
<Le1> Simon-MPFH: I think you can just sudo dhclient, but i'm not entirely sure
<Pollywog> Enselic: sound juicer plays them
<Wrekk> cwillu, so I have bouetooth in my laptop... dont know how I get it to work ...
<thefish> Hasone, come on, what % you up to now eh?
<Mpakas>  /server
<Pollywog> Enselic: thanks
<DiDiVp> hi
<Hasone> thefish: it quite in a storm of hash sum mismatches.
<Gary_inNYC> thefish: kk thanks for the information  :)  was actually debating whether or not to keep it running in the background as it starts itself on by default
<Mpakas>  /server <<server>> but when i type this
<Pollywog> Enselic: this means the problem is in KDE
<kousotu> Mpakas: /server irc.server.here
<Hasone> what was that cleaning command, then?
<Mpakas> it disconnect me
<Mpakas> form the another
<Mpakas> from the other server
<ramkumar> hasone: sudo apt-get clean
<thefish> Hasone, thats not good
<exco> I had bluetooth working on my laptop in Hardy
<Hasone> and that other command I should've been using, thefish or koutovo or whoever?
<kousotu> try -m irc....
<Mpakas> for irc i know
<Mpakas>  /server -m ?
<Hasone> ramkumar, should i use something besides sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Mpakas>  /server -m <server>
<Mpakas> ?
<evilamoeba> RyanPrior: No. As far as I can tell, neither monitor is listed by lspci.
<Wrekk> exco, tell me how :)
<kivsiak> hi all. I'm updating from 7.10 to 8.04 right now. Is it normal that last message for a 30 minutes is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"?
<Wrekk> exco, got any nice HOW-TO?
<exco> I just installed Hardy (started with Alpha 5) and it was working out of the box
<kousotu> kivsiak: mine took 3 hours on 6meg DSL
<thefish> Hasone, did you check the md5 of the download?
<kindofabuzz> kivsiak: it can take awhile, got a slow computer?
<eatatjoes> i downloaded and installed the virtualbox.deb from virtualbox.org and i duno where it is, can anyone help?
<ramkumar> hasone: try the clean command, and the nautilus again
<Hasone> um, no, how do I do that?
<ramkumar> hasone: md5sum <filename>
<Mpakas>  /server -m <server> ?
<Ali_ix> kousotu: it is not DLing part, it is ldconfig part
<hpk> the german link please
<kousotu> Ali_ix: 3 hours total, thanks
<thefish> Hasone, on the disk, once its burned you can also check: cd to cdrom mount, md5sum -c ./md5sum.txt
<kousotu> Ali_ix: please stop trying to correct me
<Ali_ix> kivsiak: give it some more time, nd also see if it is actually working (and hdd, cpu activity)
<thefish> Hasone, every package is failing on md5?
<Hasone> thefish: not every package, just a lot of them.
<Ali_ix> kousotu: sorry, didnt meant to make you upset
<Hasone> thefish: how do I md5 on a windows machine? no internet on the ubuntu one.
<thefish> Hasone, thats a bugger - we can hope there is enough to repair things though
<kousotu> Ali_ix: not upset, yet
<Hasone> is it possible I can just fix my internet first?
<mahadasda> Ali_ix - hey sorry to bother u again. its not my pc and i jsut checked it again and its not ext3 its vfat. i tried  "fsck.vfat /dev/disk/by-label/nwkomp_de" and now it tells me "FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT?" (1 or 2). any ideas on this?
<thefish> Hasone, you just put the cd in and run md5sum, no interweb required
<cgillogly> anyone know if the transmission BT client in hardy has some sort of memory leak or something?
<Hasone> i never downloaded the md5sum, I don't think. but I'll try.
<thefish> Hasone, the md5sum is a check to see that the package has not changed from what is expected
<mib_56b8am> mahadasda , use fsck.vfat -va
<mib_56b8am> automatic repair and verbose mode
<Ali_ix> mahadasda: what do you mean by FAT 1 or 2?
<cgillogly> i'm downloading some distro iso's and my memory usage goes crazy and ends up taking up my entire 8GB and starts using swap
<ramkumar> hasone: md5sum should already be present in ubuntu, no internet required
<mahadasda> Ali_ix it gives me 2 options "use first fat" or "use second fat"
<RyanPrior> evilamoeba: Yeah, come to think of it lspci and lshw don't list monitors. Well, the best I can tell you is to keep asking, and hopefully somebody who knows more than I do will answer. Make sure that when you ask you include information about what goes wrong, what you've tried, and the fact that you've got a laptop and an Nvidia graphics card.
<cgillogly> and it doesn't seem to clear up as a remove torrents form it or even when I close it
<Le1> is it possible to use a Yoggie GateKeeper Pico on Ubuntu?
<exco> Wrekk: bluez-audio bluez-gnome bluez-utils  installed?
<mahadasda> mib_56b8am - ill try that
<RyanPrior> !hardware | Le1
<ubottu> Le1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Wrekk> exco, yes all three
<kivsiak> Ali_ix. ok. the hdd led is still blinking. but 30 minutes without any new line on core duo cpu making me think that somthing  going wrong
<ramkumar> wrekk: can you set the notification icon to show always in the bluetooth preferences? and see if it still works?
<kousotu> Ali_ix: my uptade, from start to finish was about 3 hours
<evilamoeba> RyanPrior: Alright. Thank you for your time.
<sjk> All right lads... I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 with Firefox 3b5. I've installed the non-free flash plugin, from Adobe, and it sort of works, but all flash applications are very slow and they wont play any audio. Any ideas?
<exco> bluetooth manager available?
<thefish> Hasone, now because they are failing, it means they are not the expected packages, this means they are either tampered with, or more likely corrupted during cd burning
<exco> what kind of bluetooth device?
<ramkumar> sjk: that's a known issue with flash and pulseaudio
<Ali_ix> kousotu: mine took 7 hours, most in downloading part
<Le1> Well I don't really know which category it would come under
<thefish> Hasone, lets see what happens once its all done though
<kousotu> Ali_ix: sucks to be you?
<Hasone> md5 sums are correctso far.
<Le1> It's the hardware security thing... would that be a network card or...
<Ali_ix> kivsiak: it may be normal, if you have many installed packages
<kousotu> Ali_ix: I am on a 1.86gh processor
<Wrekk> ramkumar, see the icon... but I cant search for anything
<Hasone> except for one, where there's a failure to open or read.
<Hasone> more than one, actually.
<exco> does anybody else experience too high temps in Hardy?
<Hasone> can we pretty please fix my internet so I dont't have to deal with this? is this possible?
<livingdaylight> what is the best way to go for virtualization?
<Ali_ix> kousotu: sucks to have a 128kbit adsl access to internet,
<ramkumar> hasone: do you have another ubuntu cd you could try?
<sjk> ramkumar, I recently installed Ubuntu but I've been using this computer for many years and I've had no problem with flash earlier. Right now I cannot even view youtube.
<kousotu> Ali_ix: that would explain it
<kousotu> Ali_ix: lol
<BenB> uhm, *cough* I just deleted my /etc/fstab. that was smart. where do I find the default one?
<Ali_ix> kousotu: i am on a overclocked 2.6ghz core due
<sparkybea1> z
<Hasone> ramkumar, i could burn another one.
<mahadasda> k its checking the disk... hope something good comes out...
<mib_56b8am> Benb, ouch
<ramkumar> sjk: yup, it's a new issue with flash and pulseaudio
<thefish> Hasone, http://www.irnis.net/gloss/md5-utility.shtml
<ramkumar> sjk: basically if you're running another app (say rhythmbox), it doesn't let go of the sound driver for flash
<ramkumar> sjk: and vice versa
<ramkumar> sjk: ﻿sjk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/220759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220759 in pulseaudio "Please Disable Pulse Audio In New Hardy Installs" [Undecided,New]
<ramkumar> sjk: there's a workaround there though...but some have said it made firefox unstable
<BenB> mib_56b8am: can you pastebin yours maybe, if you haven't modified it (apart from adding entries)?
<Poindextra> I has a question.
<thefish> Hasone, download that, check that the md5 matches http://mirror.ox.ac.uk/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/MD5SUMS
<ramkumar> sjk: you could still try the workaround there...install libflashsupport
<exco> shoot
<BenB> disable pulse: noooooo!
<kousotu> !ask | Poindextra
<ubottu> Poindextra: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Poindextra> Sorry. :s
<Poindextra> Anyway.  My panels are frozen, which means I can't get at my applications menu, or any other item listed in them.
<Hasone> should I downolad  a cd besides the alternate cd? and I'm sorry to bite the hand that feeds me, but is there anyone here tha can help me with my internet because i think that would make it easier for all involved?
<Poindextra> But I can click on the icons in the notification area to bring up whatever I need.
<livingdaylight> can someoen teach me virtualization?
<regeya> yay gentoo trollage
<kousotu> !l337
<ubottu> Factoid l337 not found
<kousotu> !l33t
<ubottu> 1337 i5 n1gh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<bolle> nvidia-settings says that i appear not to have NVIDIA X driver. 'nvidia-xconfig' does not change anything. "System -> Hardware Drivers" says that "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver" is enabled. help appreciated
<ramkumar> hasone: i'm thinking the internet and nautilus could all be related...prolly that's why people aren't worrying about that now
<Enselic> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<Hasone> ramkumar: when I run update manager, I have a bunch of packages that are grayed out. might that make some sort of difference?
<Hasone> so my md5s are off?
<exco> download the file again
<kousotu> ubottu is a pain sometimes
<thefish> Hasone, your wireless is not working because some package somewhere is broken, same as your nautilus, same as the rest of the stuff
<Hasone> thefish: *le sigh*
<kousotu> Hasone: just updated, restart again
<kousotu> Hasone: happened to me
<dimitree> Trying to unrar a 8gb rar file System monitor shows that only 23% CPU usage on my dual core system ?
<Hasone> to anyone: would anyone know how to steal the internet from my windows box using usbs?
<sjk> ramkumar, wow, very interesting. So so is Pulse Audio just a sound daemon? Could I replace it with something else?
<ramkumar> sjk: yes, you could revert back to Alsa
<dimitree> Rar is using only 8% of CPU ?
<Hasone> alsa > pulseaudio
<SeveredCross> Hasone: Internet over USB is difficult as best.
<Ali_ix> dimitree: nothing suspicious
<SeveredCross> Especially because you need special cables.
<HenZo> Okay, I've been living on google for a few days now and I'm admitting defeat. I cannot for the life of me figure out how to enable the Composite extension in Xorg under Hardy 8.04. I changed the Composite extension option in xorg.conf to enabled, but it still says it's unavailable. Does anyone know how to get this enabled? I'm using the nvidia driver from nvidia's site.
<ramkumar> sjk: i saw some howtos somewhere...google should bring them up
<dimitree> Ali_ix, shouldn't it use 100% CPU or something ?
<Hasone> severedcross: it seems it's the only option I have if I want internets before we fix this.
<crdlb> HenZo: disable xinerama
<thefish> Hasone, sudo modprobe ipw2200 again, then check under system > administration > network and see if you can see wireless
<HenZo> crdlb: oh?
<kousotu> Hasone: listen to me
<Ali_ix> dimitree: may be the applications isnt optimized well enough for dual core systems.
<Hasone> kousotu, yeah?
<HenZo> crdlb: I have dual monitors - is that a problem?
<Hasone> kousotu: I'm listening.
<sjk> I just recently installed Ubuntu - I have always used alsa (or well, I used oss before alsa.) I think it's strange that Ubuntu ships with Pulse Audio instead of Alsa
<dimitree> Ali_ix, ok thanks
<crdlb> HenZo: nvidia does not support xinerama + Composite
<kousotu> Hasone: restert AFTER the hrdy restart
<SeveredCross> Hasone: AFAIK, you need special cables because of the way USB is designed (with the whole master-slave daisy chaining, etc.)
<crdlb> HenZo: no, just use twinview or two distinct screens
<SeveredCross> sjk: Actually, I think Ubuntu uses ALSA behind PA.
<Hasone> sudo modprobe ipw2200 yields nothing.
<exco> what really sucks is restoring your ntfs partition from a backup just because GParted messed it up - doesn't it?
<SeveredCross> Because PA is just a daemon, I don't know that it talks to the sound hardware itself.
<crdlb> you cannot try to fake-merge them with xinerama
<SeveredCross> Or am I getting confused.
<Hasone> sudo modprobe ipw2200 yields nothing., thefish
<kane77> hi.. it's me.. I was asking about that grub error 17.. I managed to fix it by running livecd and running fsck, it found some kernel modules corrupt and probably removed them because I can no longer connect to internet from the .16 kernel.. how do I restore it back to how it was?
<kane77> (reinstall modules)
<thefish> Hasone, it wont - check if it can see your wireless
<SeveredCross> Hasone: It's not supposed to, modprobe gives you no info.
<Hasone> kousotu, I don't know what you mean by hardy restart.
<sjk> SeveredCross, *nod*
<SeveredCross> Hasone: You can also check dmesg to see if there's any information there.
<HenZo> crdlb: wow... okay, I'll try it. Thanks for the suggestion, be right back.
<Poindextra> Has anyone else had a problem with their panels freezing?  I just upgrated to 8.04, if that info's worth anything help-wise.
<kousotu> Hasone: after you update, the PC restarts, yes?
<Ali_ix> Poindextra: your panels ALWAYS freezes? even after login? any custom applets using in panels?
<Hasone> kousotu, the update doesn't finish. I crashed in the middle of the update the first time.
<Pollywog> Is there a way to get back /dev/cdrom?
<Poindextra> Ali_ix: Not that I'm aware of.  This is the first time they've frozen, so I'm concerned.
<kousotu> Hasone: ah..
<thefish> Hasone, did you check to see if it noticed the wireless nic?
<kane77> Poindextra, are you by any chance running compiz?
<Poindextra> I think I might be.  Would that cause a problem?
<Hasone> i don't know which system app you're reffering to. I'm in espanol. trying to switch to english as we speak.
<kousotu> Hasone: updated gusty as far as it will go?
<Ali_ix> Poindextra: if it crashed again, check your applets. may be some cinflicts are in configs
<Hasone> kousotu: I updated gutsy after it crashed as far as it would go. AFter I restarted after that, I started getting my problems.
<kane77> Poindextra, it happened to freeze sometimes when I was running compiz.. so I turned it off
<Poindextra> Where can I find compiz and turn it off?
<Jaymac1> Poindextra: System > Preferences > Appearance
<fde> Poindextra: Turn off Compiz via System > Preferences > Appearance "Visual Effects" tab... it is responsible for a lot of issues.
<Hasone> thefish: I think I'm in the configure-network dialog.
<kousotu> Hasone: so the are no more updates for gutsy?
<Hasone> kousotu: i don't know.
<Poindextra> Ah.  I think I'll restart and try that, then.  Thankies!
<kousotu> Hasone: in terminal: Sudo apt-get update
<Hasone> kousotu: I have no interwebs, and update manager gives me weird "partial update" errors.
<fde> kousotu: yes... for about another year...
<kousotu> Hasone: in terminal: sudo apt-get update
<hiredgoon> kousotu: there are updates for another 12months
<Starnestommy> kousotu: there haven't been any since Hardy's release, but it will continue to get updates for about a year
<kousotu> hiredgoon: I know this
<thefish> kousotu, Hasone dist-upgrade may be better
<fde> kousotu: normal releases are good for 18 months after release... LTS for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years server
<kousotu> ...
<Hasone> kousotu: my database is messed u. it's half-upgraded
<kane77> how can I be sure what got damaged by the suspend? (I lost some kernel modules and am not sure what else)
<fde> Hasone: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hasone> i think I'm in network-configuration, thefish. is that where you wanted me to go?
<kousotu> Hasone: hm... donno how to help you there
<fde> Hasone: does that return any errors?
<ramkumar> hasone: try the dist upgrade
<Pollywog> Enselic: I found the problem... /dev/cdrom disappeared
<Pollywog> I made the link again
<LadyNikon> Can I get some help with restricted drivers please? Ever since the 7.10 update I can't seem to get the nvidia drivers to activate?
<mulder> Well I had to downgrade to Gutsy as the laptop was getting so hot and was rebooting most of the time since I upgraded to Hardy
<hiredgoon> kousotu: sorry, should have been Hasone
<ramkumar> ladynikon: what's the problem? you don't see anything in the restricted drivers manager?
<Hasone> fde: I'll try it again. I have no internet, so it's been working off the cd. so far, it has some hash errors of some sort, I think. I'm going to try re-burning the cd, checking the md5, and then re-downloading f I have to.
<kousotu> hiredgoon: ????
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: its there but says "not in use" the enabled box is checked
<hiredgoon>  < kousotu> Hasone: so the are no more updates for gutsy?
<fde> Hasone: Don't tell errors in such a generic way... paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<thefish> Hasone, does it have any wireless cards in there?
<Hasone> thefish: um... not really? it never did.
<kane77> hmm.. seems like ubuntu renamed my drive from hda to sdb, can I rename it back?
<thefish> Hasone, ok - is the upgrade still running?
<Ali_ix> kane77: use UUID's in fstab file
<Hasone> fde: I'll be upgrading for the next 20 mins to a half hour, I think.
<cwillu> kane77, if you like using behaviour that's been deprecated for 2 years now :p
<fde> Hasone: "errors of some sort" isn't helpful, there are many people those errors mean something to, so it's important to include them verbatim...
<adelejjeh> mojo: hey
<ramkumar> ladynikon: type sudo depmod -a in a terminal
<Hasone> I'll get the errors from the last ugrade attempt. just a moment.
<adelejjeh> mojo: u thought of smthn new?:P
<fde> Hasone: thank you  :)
<ramkumar> ladynikon: then restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace), and check?
<danbhfive> hello, I upgraded to hardy from gutsy, and now my mouse doesn't work.  I also have a crash reporting, but I don't know how to look at it, since my mouse isnt working
<johlin2> I am having some trouble getting wirelss to work with my Netgear WG111v2. I have disabled the rtl8187-driver, installed the correct driver using ndiswrapper and I can now see the computer as connected in the device list in my linksys router. However, the computer doesn't get an ip address assigned. What is the next step?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: k brb
<Hasone> fde: do they have logs for the terminal?
<fde> Hasone: yes... apt has its own log also... /var/log/apt/term.log
<maunykah> say is anyone currently using the Kubuntu KDE4? I am on Kubuntu Hardy and I am downloading KDE4 to try it out but I didn't realize that it was "way unstable" as I have read just now
<oliver_g_> hello
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: same
<Hasone> fde: then I'll get that right over to you.
<ramkumar> ladynikon: *bump*
<fde> Hasone: Appreciated :)
<cwillu> maunykah, file a bug with the blog that gave you the impression it was stable software :p
<ramkumar> ladynikon: it's an nvidia card right?
<LadyNikon> yep
<oliver_g_> is it true that installing Hardy on eeepc on SD card doesn't really work? anyone has experience with that?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: and it worked fine before i updated 7.10
<Hasone> fde: then I'll get that right over to you. where would the ... part of ...apt normally be? ~?
<ramkumar> ladynikon: can you check if nvidia-glx-new is installed?
<danbhfive> I really could use some help with my mouse, any takers?
<maunykah> oh no I haven't tried KDE4 yet..I was trying to read up on it while I'm waiting for it to finish installing..is it really buggy?
<fde> Hasone: The error will be at the bottom... cuz it won't have been able to continue.
<Petengy> hi to all
<Petengy> someone know a working way to check temperatures in hardy heron ? lm-sensors doesn't work for me .... :(
<ramkumar> ladynikon: if it's not, install it and check again
<Hasone> fde, I ran update before. it's updating again, now. the error should be in a log somewhere, AI'm trynig to find where.
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: how do i reinstall it? i tried to download the driver from nvidia but it says i need to kill x
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: so i guess the question is how do i kill x?
<fde> People having issues with Nvidia or ATI really ought to check out 'envyng-gtk' or 'envyng-qt' depending on your favorite desktop... probably gtk if you don't know the diff
<ramkumar> ladynikon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<oliver_g_> Petengy: in what way does lm-sensors not work for you?
<LadyNikon> ah
<Konam> where can I get a .deb for the xmms gtk 1 package, it isn't on the hardy universe
<ramkumar> ladynikon: you'll prolly have to restart the computer after that, but i'm hoping it'll work after that
<Hasone> i'm at 24%. it failed around 65% last time.
<LadyNikon> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<LadyNikon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LadyNikon> but there isnt anything using it
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: ^
<ramkumar> ladynikon: hmm, can you restart your computer and try?
<fde> LadyNikon: you used sudo? ps -e shows nothing at all? just because you can't see anything, doesn't mean there is nothing.
<cwillu> LadyNikon, it you're sure there's nothing using it, just delete the lock file
<HSorgYves> morning, i have a grub 25 error at stage 2 after a fresh installation; anyone able to help?
<cwillu> LadyNikon, but be really sure
<cwillu> i.e., no open synaptic, no apt-* running in the background, etc
<ph8> are uuid's constant? i.e .if i wipe my PC and reimport my /etc/fstab to a new install - my drive's uuid's will be the same?
<ramkumar> ladynikon: not sure, but apparently some process somewhere is using it
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: lemme reboot and see
<cwillu> ph8, they're particular to the partitions iirc
<fde> cwillu: more than likely update-manager's applet checking the repos or something.
<fde> LadyNikon: Please don't.
<grandmaster> hey, i'm using twinview in hardy heron 32 bit, but it will only detect one of my monitors at a time, any help?
<puma478> hello
<cwillu> fde, which would show as an apt running in the background :p
<jerbear> nautilus doesn't seem to be remembering my alternate programs in the context menu.. for example gthumb on folders
<LadyNikon> fde: dont what?
<ph8> thx cwillu
<matthias_> how do i run an exe in ubuntu ?
<matthias_> just ./xxxx.exe ???
<LadyNikon> matthias_: wine
<fde> LadyNikon: Don't just reboot... please run 'ps -e' and see if anything about 'update-manager' or 'synaptic' or 'apt-' is running.
<LadyNikon> matthias_: .exe is not a linux file extention
<HenZo> crdlb: that got Composite working, thanks!
<Behfar> hello can someone help me i am new to linux and UBUNTU, i installed it on my dell tablet this morning using the ALTERNATE CD..... i can get in but it hangs at the rc.d screen, i can ctrl-alt-f1 out but i can't START SCREENX , it fails and says Screens found but none have usable config, i have ATI card in it... can i just somehow start in dumb vga mode
<Girltalk> matthias: exe are windows executables. you'll need a windows interpreter
<matthias_> but wine does not support printer drivers or ???
<Hasone> fde: I'll have the error file in about 10, 20 mins.
<HenZo> still can't get desktop effects, but at least I'm a step closer I guess...
<fde> Hasone: I'll be here  :)
<fde> HenZo: What card brand?
<Hasone> fde: as soon as the upgrade crashes. maybe after apt-get clean, it won't. wish me luck.
<matthias_> i have seen somewhere i think for the wireless where i could rin an exe extension if i am not misstaken ...
<Lynet> matthias_: Wait.. You're trying to install a windows printer driver in Linux? O.o
<Girltalk> matthias: i would better be able to answer your question if i knew what you were trying to do
<ramkumar> ladynikon: see anything in ps -e?
<fde> matthias_: Is it a .net app or a windows app?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: I see synaptic, update manager and update-notifier.. but there is 00:00:00 next to them
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: example:  6920 pts/0    00:00:00 synaptic
<tyranos> i need somebody to help me with some acpi issues , i cant figure out a way to bind the fn keys to the video_brightnessdown.sh scripts
<ramkumar> ladynikon: yep, so there are other processes...you need to stop those
<Petengy> oliver_g_,  I installed xsenors and folloewd wiki to installa properly lm-sensors but nothing waork for me
<joker_cr> o
<matthias_> fde:  yes and no the application is for aix/ and linux supposley for my lexmark printer ...
<HenZo> fde: nvidia
<sergiuu> hello
<puma478> wen i trying to install ubuntu. on part.4 in selecting partition i get Error says: roon no found
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: why is it running since i never initiated it?
<trident523> !hi | sergiuu
<ubottu> sergiuu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<matthias_> fde:  an desperate try to get my printer to work ...
<fde> HenZo: try 'envyng-gtk' as a GUI to get that card working.
<sergiuu> is in ubuntu repository for hardy the azureus with human icons?
<Petengy> oliver_g_,  with  acpi -t I can read cpu temp
<rvega_ar1> Hi all..... i'm getting a strange problems with Hardy (fresh install). All my tty look scrambled. can anyone help me?
<puma478> root*
<sergiuu> ﻿ trident523 hi
<HenZo> fde: tried that once before, hosed everything hardcore - trying to avoid that if I can
<ramkumar> ramkumar: can't tell really, might be something that wasn't stopped from an earlier instance :/
<ramkumar> oops...ladynikon ^
<LadyNikon> heh gotcha
<ramkumar> heh i need sleep
<gurgur> can someone help me get flashplayer installed?
<matthias_> supposely for unix/linux ....
<fde> LadyNikon: pkill -HUP synaptic ... then again for update-manager ... should be fine to leave update-notifier.
<HenZo> Comparing resolution (2560x1024) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<choudesh> gurgur, sure. Whats your issue with flash?
<matthias_> fde: supposely for unix/linux ....
<LadyNikon> kill -HUP synaptic
<LadyNikon> oops
<ramkumar> ladynikon: yup, do what fde said and then i'm pretty sure installing that nvidia-glx-new will solve your problem
<HenZo> Trying to use TwinView - dual monitors, 1280x1024 each
<fde> LadyNikon: pkill ... like process kill
<HenZo> seems to be treating it as one big display instead of two, though... so Compiz won't run
<crdlb> HenZo: what card?
<LadyNikon> fde: it was the id
<HenZo> crdlb: GeForce MX 4000
<LadyNikon> fde: ladynikon@ladynikon-desktop:~$ kill -HUP 6998
<LadyNikon> -bash: kill: (6998) - Operation not permitted
<fde> LadyNikon: pkill lets you kill by binary name... kill requires process number
<choudesh> gurgur, please open terminal, and sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gurgur> choudesh, well, i didn't manage to install it.
<rvega_ar1> ﻿Hi all..... i'm getting a strange problems with Hardy (fresh install). All my tty look scrambled. can anyone help me?
<meheren> what is the command to nickserv to change the pass?
<fde> LadyNikon: sudo prior to command...
<ramkumar> ladynikon: use pkill
<crdlb> HenZo: ah, it's too old for that. Newer cards can handle 4096x4096 or even 8192x8192
<maunykah> hello everyone-I installed all of the available media codecs(gstreamer) but when I tried to listen to an internet radio station in Amarok, I get this error message: There is no available decoder  What did I do wrong?
<ramkumar> ladynikon, and sudo, yes
<thinkingfrog> anyone know why XRandR wouldn't work after enabling Nvidia proprietary binary driver?
<LadyNikon> argh this is irriating
<fde> LadyNikon: so 'sudo pkill -HUP synaptic' for instance... I swear it'll work, so don't argue  :)
<LadyNikon> fde: im not
<meheren> what is the command to nickserv to change the pass?
<HenZo> crdlb: yeah, but it should still be able to do dual monitors + compiz, shouldn't it?
<LadyNikon> im argueing at my screen mroe so than you
<ramkumar> ladynikon, haha
<crdlb> HenZo: not at that resolution
<crdlb> HenZo: unless you use two separate screens
<fde> LadyNikon: haha... I told you a command, and you decided to translate it to something harder.
<HenZo> crdlb: just needs to view them as sep displays instead of one, I thought
<ramkumar> ladynikon: what's wrong? it's not working?
<matthias_> Lynet: this driver is for linux/unix
<HenZo> crdlb: yes, that's what I want - two sep screens
<LadyNikon> fde: the screen disappears on me.. and then come sback
<puma478> I get Error msg' in the install: No system root
<matthias_> ending with .exe strange enough ...
<choudesh> !Flash | gurgur if you need more help.
<ubottu> gurgur if you need more help.: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<puma478> what to do?
<crdlb> HenZo: so set it that way, it would be exactly the same as with xinerama except with xinerama disabled
<fde> LadyNikon: that is very strange... I'd ignore it though for now
<Behfar> hello can someone help me i am new to linux and UBUNTU, i installed it on my dell tablet this morning using the ALTERNATE CD..... i can get in but it hangs at the rc.d screen, i can ctrl-alt-f1 out but i can't START SCREENX , it fails and says Screens found but none have usable config, i have ATI card in it... can i just somehow start in dumb vga mode
<HenZo> crdlb: trying. :(
<LadyNikon> fde: trying til it flashes and i ahve to wipe the screen with the mouse to see anything heh
<LadyNikon> ok
<Lynet> matthias_: It could perhaps be a self-extracting archive. Try unzip on it.
<ramkumar> ladynikon: yea, as long as the process is shut down, fine...run sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new after you're done killing, heh
<LadyNikon> fde: i did that command and not its just hanging
<fde> LadyNikon: it is likely due to the bad driver... which you're attempting to fix...
<choudesh> Behfar, firstly - do you have a Live-CD of Ubuntu? If you can get that boot properly - we can help you install and learn Ubuntu.
<LadyNikon> fde: sudo pkill -HUP synaptic ? right
<rvega_ar1> I'm getting a strange problems with Hardy (fresh install). All my tty look scrambled. can anyone help me?
<Behfar> choudesh, livecd didn't work, i read a post where they said it wouldn't, so i used alternate cd and now i have ubuntu fully installed on its own partition
<fde> LadyNikon: yes... it should return you to the terminal ....
<LadyNikon> fde: still just sitting there
<fde> LadyNikon: run both on ctrl+alt+f1 if you'd like, just to make it stop playing up...
<fde> LadyNikon: If they refuse to die, use -9 rather than -HUP
<LadyNikon> I can deal with it.. im lazy and dont feel like switching back and forth
<curtis> anyone have the gateway ml6714?
<fde> LadyNikon: -HUP is like saying "pretty please"... -9 is like getting a rusty screw driver to its eyes  ;)
<curtis> 802.11g Wireless LAN
<ramkumar> haha @ fde
<curtis> anyone have a driver for this?
<LadyNikon> fde: ladynikon@ladynikon-desktop:~$ sudo pkill -9 synaptic
<choudesh> Behfar, ok. When you get to the screen where is says to hit ESCAPE. I want you to do so. I want you to edit the boot parameters. Follow the onscreen directions and I want you to delete the "quiet and splash" parameters. Lets see what your getting hung up with.
<curtis> 802.11g Wireless LAN
<LadyNikon> that still hangs
<curtis> ?
<grandmaster> can anyone help me with a twinview problem? i'm manually configuring my xorg.conf file because my monitors have diff resolutions and I can't get both monitors to work
<eatatjoes> does anyone know how to remote desktop into ubuntu
<choudesh> curtis, what seems to be the issue?
<Hasone> fde: i remember it being stuck at 44% before. it should be about 10-15 more minutes from here on out.
<matthias_> Lynet:  it worked well let see what happens netxt ...
<curtis> hello?
<HenZo> crdlb: do you need two device sections in xorg.conf even though it's the same card? one for each screen section?
<showtime> http://www.torrentech.org/index.php?showtopic=23654
<showtime> gobot?
<LadyNikon> I think curtis had lag
<fde> Hasone: /msg me when it's done, I don't require updates periodically, I'll still be around  :)
<choudesh> eatatjoes, yes. There is a "Remote Desktop" menu item under preferences.
<choudesh> !remote | eatatjoes
<ubottu> Factoid remote not found
<choudesh> !vnc | eatatjoes
<ubottu> eatatjoes: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fde> LadyNikon: That really isn't a good thing... hitting enter return you to shell?
<ToddEDM> ﻿does anyone here know of a powersupply that is quiet??? i have a p5k-e wifi , e8400 and a 8800 gt any help would be great
<LadyNikon> fde: i tried enter, Ctrl c
<Behfar> choudesh, livecd didn't work, i read a post where they said it wouldn't, so i used alternate cd and now i have ubuntu fully installed on its own partition
<puma478> I get Error msg' in the install: No system root
<eatatjoes> can u remote into ubuntu from an xp comp?
<choudesh> Behfar, I understand that. I want you to boot with what you have installed and follow the directions I said before.
<StephenF> eatatjoes yup
<ramkumar> ladynikon: you want to try restarting instead?
<HenZo> Does anyone have a link to an xorg.conf using TwinView for dual monitors off one card?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: heh
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: okies brb
<ramkumar> heh
<choudesh> Behfar, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<eatatjoes> StephenF, do i just have to enable it under remote desktop
<eatatjoes> or install VNC?
<Behfar> choudesh, i think i missed it, u want me boot back off the live cd?
<StephenF> eatatjoes I think you can just enable it
<choudesh> Behfar, I just want you to delete the quiet and splash parameters. This is non-perm, I just want to see what you freeze at.
<choudesh> Behfar, No. Reboot your machine and follow the directions in the link I sent you.
<choudesh> Behfar, kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=fccafcc7-d7cc-4594-9459-a8f0db7b9f7f ro quiet splash in this line - delete the quiet and splash parameters
<nickthorley> bazhang: hiya
<rvega_ar1> ﻿Hi all..... i'm getting a strange problems with Hardy (fresh install). All my tty look scrambled. can anyone help me?
<eatatjoes> StephenF,  anyway that i can test to see if it works?
<bazookatooth> i have been trying for 3 days now to get the correct driver installed for 3d acceleration (desktop effects) on my macbook pro / vmware fusion install... this is the last ditch effort for me -- and if i have to reinstall again, i won't.. i have a first generation macbook and none of the guides ive found have been any help. has anyone done this w/ success?
<bazookatooth> i know its possible ive seen it on youtube
<docta_v> when rebuilding an ubuntu package to change the config options
<StephenF> eatatjoes other than try it?
<StephenF> eatatjoes dont have access to xp machine?
<docta_v> how can i easily rename the package so that it doesn't conflict with the original
<puma478> there is a progam for ubuntu that i can make music?
<choudesh> rvega_ar1, what do you mean "all your ttys look scrambled"
<ArthurArchnix> I'm booting to cli. How do I launch 'x' automatically after logging in?
<eatatjoes> StephenF,  not right now
<choudesh> docta_v, explain a bit more
<docta_v> choudesh: i'm rebuilding squid to enable ssl
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: when i press ctrl+alt+f1 i cant see nothing... looks like out of sync
<docta_v> the resulting package is squid_2.6.5-4ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<choudesh> ArthurArchnix, depends. 'gdm' will most likely work.
<docta_v> but i want it to be something like squid_2.6.5-custom_i386.deb
<michael__> Hi everybody
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: a lot of colours and nothing else
<ArthurArchnix> choudesh: No, I've removed that.
<StephenF> eatatjoes umm, not that i know of
<docta_v> so that both packages and co-exist in a repository
<docta_v> err can
<Lynet> bazookatooth: Ubuntu as guest or host?
<docta_v> i grepped through the package directory i can't find where this string is defined
<LadyNikon> ok im back
<crdlb> HenZo: yes you do
<sanguisdex> so why do I get a network timeout when I goto comodo.com w/ my ubuntu box but not my mac box?
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: i only can see garbled graphics
<bazookatooth> lynet... guest i guess?  im running os x w/ ubuntu installed as a VM through fusion
<choudesh> docta_v, chroot that puppy. when you rebuild the package - just change the name in list file
<ramkumar> ladynikon: great...run that command now?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<choudesh> rvega_ar1, hmm.. during startup does the screen look fine? During the Ubuntu Splash screen
<fde> LadyNikon: Did you do that?
<Lynet> bazookatooth: So you want accel 3D in the VMware fusion guest?
 * LadyNikon falls over
<docta_v> choudesh: so i just rename the package and change it in the repo list?
<LadyNikon> fde: doing it now
<william_> whats the wiki link to fix the login screen being "big"
<thefish> sanguisdex, from your linux box, on a terminal: dig comodo.com, check the ip that you get, then do the same on the mac and compare - might be dns
<ramkumar> ladynikon: that's when you tried to install the driver?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: affirmative
<bazookatooth> yeah, i need to get the fglrx drivers installed for my ATI Radeon X1600, aparently.. but it never works.. ive used every guide i could find
<bazookatooth> desktop effects do not work
<Behfar> ok choudesh i have booted the live CD and am at the menu
<ramkumar> ladynikon: bump...then dpkg it is then
<Behfar> how do i get nosplash?
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: sigh.. E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-net
<choudesh> docta_v, No. When you recreate the package just change the name in the control file
<ramkumar> ladynikon: it's nvidia-glx-new
<bazookatooth> in fact, most of the guides say that it should be recognized by default... but when i go to Device Drivers, nothing is recognized
 * william_ want to know whats the wiki link to fix the login screen being "big"
<choudesh> Behfar, no. Do not boot the live CD. Boot from your HD - your installtion
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version.
<Lynet> bazookatooth: Umm.. VMWare virtualizes the hardware. You use a vmware video driver, not a video driver for the physical card.
<LadyNikon> ramkumar: i guess i had it.. but just didnt see it
<nathan42100> hey, how do I go about downgrading my firefox version back to 2?
<thefish> Hasone, whats news, any progress?
<Hasone> hey, if I boot from the live-cd, maybe I'll be able to use the internet from that?
<bazookatooth> lynet, but ive seen people doing it on youtube... using fusion!
<fde> LadyNikon: modprobe nvidia work?
<thefish> hehehe
<LadyNikon> Hasone: yes
<Hasone> thefish: at 64%, near where it failed before.
<AznAstroFr33k> hello everyone, has anyone had problems installing and getting a network manager issue?
<thefish> Hasone, new burned cd?
<choudesh> nathan42100, just install firefox-2 package
<Hasone> thefish: I could burn one.
<Behfar> choudesh, just so u know, i have GRUB menu and can go to vista or unbuntu, u want me just boot the generic ubuntu?
<LadyNikon> fde: ladynikon@ladynikon-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<LadyNikon> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<fde> LadyNikon: sorry.... 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<Hasone> thefish: if I burn one, does it have the chops to handle the existing installation?
 * william_ want to know whats the wiki link to fix the login screen being "big"
<docta_v> choudesh: is that typically in debian/files? that's the only file that contains the package version string that i can find
<choudesh> Behfar, no - do not boot. i want you to edit the boot parameters of ubuntu.
<thefish> Hasone, oh its still busy at 64% from the 1st time?
<LadyNikon> fde: did it.. see the atove for error
<Hasone> alright, fde, it's done. I'm going to start hand-copying now.
<thefish> Hasone, still going?
<amalgamated> howdy -- i'm using hardy and the ff3 beta, and on some sites the text is just wicked huge. this includes for example launchpad.net and cdw.com -- i've already destroyed my .gnome2 and my .mozilla directories and it's helped some of the rendering issues but not the huge text one -- anybody know how to fix this?
<fde> LadyNikon: ahhh... you sure it's not supported by nvidia-glx-legacy?
<choudesh> docta_v, should be in the debian folder
<Behfar> choudesh, ok i can do e to edit the commands before booting or c for command line is that what u want
<andre_pl> is there something lighter than gdm that can do auto-logins?
<LadyNikon> fde: its a nvidia 5800
<Lynet> bazookatooth: ..and I suppose they coveniently 'forget' to tell how it is done?
<choudesh> Behfar, hit e
<fde> Hasone: just select the error portion and copy paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<LadyNikon> fde: like i said it worked fine before the ubuntu 7.10 update
<LadyNikon> fde: should i try that?
<bazookatooth> lynet, so it's impossible?  i have to get boot camp or something?
<nathan42100> choudesh, will that remove Firefox 3 Beta 5 from the system?
<choudesh> AznAstroFr33k, issues with wireless?
<fde> LadyNikon: If nvidia-glx-new worked before, no
<Behfar> choudesh i have root, kernel, initrd, quiet and i can b to boot or e to edit
<choudesh> nathan42100, nope.
<borlaK> DCC SEND adf98asdf-=asdf98234asdf
<Lynet> bazookatooth: VMWare is working on 3D acceleration, but it only works for Windows guests so far.
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: only looks bad during shutdown, when i try to change to other tty (ctrl+alt+f1-6) and when i close my lid
<choudesh> Behfar, follow the direction on the website and delete the quiet ans splash parameters
<bazookatooth> ahh
<Behfar> choudesh i am sorry i didn't see a link u sent
<choudesh> rvega_ar1, odd. What kind of video do you have?
<bazookatooth> ill have to pirate boot camp i guess
<fde> LadyNikon: How did you get it working before?
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: nvidia
<ramkumar> fde: think reinstalling nvidia-glx-new might help? i'm kinda lost, heh
<choudesh> rvega_ar1, more discriptive?
<choudesh> Behfar, then hit 'B' to boot
<LadyNikon> fde: it just worked.  I didnt have to do anything.. it had already isntalled the restricted drivers
<choudesh> Behfar, the only thing this does is a more verbose output and it doesn't show the splashscreen
<LadyNikon> i still find it kinda strange that the driver is there.. but not being used
<LadyNikon> and its enabled
<fde> LadyNikon: Is this a fresh install or an update?
 * william_ want to know whats the wiki link to fix the login screen being "big"
<LadyNikon> fde: i updated it too 7.10 awhile ago
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: nvidia, GeForce Go 6150
<Behfar> so i hit B to boot and it goes thourhg everything and my video flashes then it paues at "running local boot scripts (*/etc/rc.local) [OK]
<choudesh> william_, one sec while I grab it
<LadyNikon> fde: upgraded.. but then updated the distro.. it required a reboot.. and wham I am looking at 800x600
<LadyNikon> fde: granted i dont need my glasses now.. but its the principle of the matter
<Lardarse> does dash have it's own man page?
<fde> LadyNikon: a modification on what ramkumar said: does 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-glx-new' do anything enlightening?
<Behfar> choudesh - so i hit B to boot and it goes thourhg everything and my video flashes then it paues at "running local boot scripts (*/etc/rc.local) [OK]
<choudesh> william_, GDM picks up the first entry under mode in your xorg
<Wrekk> cwillu, there?
<Traveler3> I have a question on ubuntu 7.10 install
<fde> LadyNikon: hahah  :P
<Wrekk> ramkumar, there?
<sanguisdex> ﻿thefish: I did the dig comodo.com on both and got the same results
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: during boot i can press ctrl+alt+f1 and see the booting steps without any problem
<choudesh> Behfar, leave it sit
<Garbear>  /server irc.2600.net
<Lardarse> !ask | Traveler3
<ubottu> Traveler3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cwillu> Wrekk, I am, but I don't know a whole lot about bluetooth, I just know the command to check if the kernel has loaded any drivers for it
<ramkumar> wrekk: yes
<cwillu> Wrekk, which I gave you already :p
<LadyNikon> fde: who would have k nown trying to keep your system up to date would cause this :S
<Wrekk> cwillu, I fixed it :)
<Behfar> choudesh ok, it is sitting but no hard drive activity or anything, but i will let it sit
<cwillu> oooo, what was it?
<choudesh> rvega_ar1, seems to me like it is an Xorg issue. Try booting in SU mode and reconfigure Xorg
<LadyNikon> fde: ok thats done .. do i back out of X and come back in?
<choudesh> !singleuser | rvega_ar1
<ramkumar> wrekk: yes what was it?
<ubottu> Factoid singleuser not found
 * plik looks at Garbear
<Wrekk> cwillu,  why I dint find it... was cause I from MS Vista (have a dual boot) hade turned it off from windows...  kinda strange
<cwillu> ah, k
<choudesh> rvega_ar1, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/ and then dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<HermanChess> my sound is messed up, it sounds aweful, what may I do to fix it ???
<ramkumar> wrekk: ah ok
<rvega_ar1> choudesh: let me try... thanks for your help
<ArthurArchnix> what file do I have to edit, so that after I login at the CLI start x is run automatically?
<Wrekk> cwillu, ramkumar  so now I find my device anyhow.... :)
<fde> LadyNikon: Thing is, Ubuntu has little power over Nvidia and ATI stuff as those drivers are proprietory... these are the kinda of things FOSS is trying to fix before it is truly ready for the desktop...
<ramkumar> wrekk: great! does it work fine?
<choudesh> ArthurArchnix, apt-get install gdm or dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fde> LadyNikon: Yes... but first... is 'linux-restricted-modules installed?
<choudesh> ArthurArchnix, or kdm if you use kde
<fde> LadyNikon: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules
<rconan> anyone had kopete restarting X as if you'd pressed Ctrl-Alt-Backspace when they click a button in the kNotify popup?
<ramkumar> fde, just what i was going to ask, heh
<Wrekk> ramkumar, havent made it work with the headset yet
<nickthorley> hi all i have installed a ndis wireless driver but everything in network setup is greyed out - is this because something else is using the card
<sas171> Hi, I have a problem with the keyboard layouts. I have 2 layouts: German and Russian, after a reboot I'm not able to switch to the Russian layout anymore...
<ArthurArchnix> choudesh: I don't want to use a login manager. kdm, gdm, xdm, slim... none of them.
<Traveler3> I just did a brand new install on an amd 64 dual core 3800, has now a dual boot with xp under ubuntu lynux, only runs in command line would like to run in a gui so I can surf the net and be rid of XP-any advice?
<fde> LadyNikon: It depends things like nvidia-kernel-common which would be pretty important  :D
<ArthurArchnix> I boot the command line, and enter my username and password.
<choudesh> ArthurArchnix, what do you want to use as your window manager?
<LadyNikon> fde: No packages found matching linux-restricted-modules.
<LadyNikon> which is strange
<LadyNikon> fde: i am looking right at it
<fde> LadyNikon: DOH... sudo apt-get install linux-rest[tab]
<moparisthebest_> oeu
<ArthurArchnix> then I type startx and gnome launches. But I just want startx to run immediately after successful login
<BenB> can somebody post their /etc/fstab (who has not modified it, apart from adding entries), please? I lost mine
<Behfar> choudesh, it is still sitting at running local boot scripts, this is brand new fully loaded comp, no hard drive activity, i don't think its doing anything
<fde> LadyNikon: then g[tab] sorry
<fde> LadyNikon: Should be 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic'
<BenB> ArthurArchnix: .bashrc
<LadyNikon> fde: oops
<Wrekk> cwillu, ramkumar  ... get "Error: Host down" when I try to connect to the headset.
<LadyNikon> i just ran the modules
<LadyNikon> fde: should i redo it for the generic?
<ArthurArchnix> BenB: under ~/
<fde> LadyNikon: Then restart, and things should be back to normal
<ArthurArchnix> ?
<jharkn> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BenB> ArthurArchnix: yes
<fde> LadyNikon: The first one won't have installed anything ... but yes
<ArthurArchnix> BenB: cheers.
<sas171> Hi, I have a problem with the keyboard layouts. I have 2 layouts: German and Russian, after a reboot I'm not able to switch to the Russian layout anymore... I tried to find a solution in the forums, but had no success.
<BenB> ArthurArchnix: welcome
<Lardarse> !dash > Lardarse
<jharkn> fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9281/
 * fde wonders why Hardy suddenly stopped installing nvidia-restricted-modules-generic  :/
<ramkumar> wrekk: hmm, the bluetooth headset is on and working right?
<andre_pl> what is ubuntu's version of inittab?
<fde> It's been there since Dapper, and they got a headache about it, but stick with it for several releases.
<jharkn> BenB: see above for my fstab
<andre_pl> where dO I set the default runlevel/login manager stuff
<BenB> jharkn: thank you
<Wrekk> ramkumar, yes... got it to work in vista... and I find it when I do a search in ubuntu
<Behfar> choudesh, it is still sitting at running local boot scripts, this is brand new fully loaded comp, no hard drive activity, i don't think its doing anything
<jharkn> ﻿BenB: np, hope it's useful
<BenB> jharkn: that's all that the ubuntu installer puts in by default?
<choudesh> Behfar, the reason I told you to do that is I had the same issue on a new lenova.
<BenB> jharkn: proc and root?
<Behfar> in my google search it sounds like its the video card driver
<Traveler3> have a (initramfs) on busybox what now?
<jharkn> ﻿BenB: well I haven't modified it
<BenB> jharkn: ok, thanks!
<Behfar> choudesh what i found specifically for this model computer says --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<jharkn> ﻿BenB: tbh I know nothing about it :)
<Behfar> you have to install it using the alternate disc -- text mode. then download the ATi driver from ati.com
<Behfar> To get the right driver with their selector, use Linux->Integrated/Motherboard->Radeon Xpress 1250
<Behfar> Boot Ubuntu, then run the .run driver file.
<curtis> i need help with my laptop wireless internet.
<FloodBot1> Behfar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramkumar> wrekk: but you can't make a connection? what was the error message again?
<curtis>  
<BenB> jharkn: perfect for me :)
<choudesh> ArthurArchnix, What window manager do you want to use?
<Wrekk> ramkumar  ... get "Error: Host down" when I try to connect to the headset.
<fde> andre_pl: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<curtis> i am in ubuntu 8.04
<jharkn> ﻿BenB: good good!
<curtis> which is the best
<choudesh> Behfar, if it multiline - please PST me
<curtis> ?
<Behfar> choudesh, only prob is i don't know what they mean when they use "use the selector use linux -> integrated mobo -> radeon"
<eheil> Hey everyone.  I need some assistance running Ubuntu on my Sun Ultra 2.
<curtis> anyone willing to help me?
<ArthurArchnix> choudesh: Thanks...I thnk I've found the answer.
<HenZo> Okay, so as far as I can tell, my options are TwinView w/out Compiz (because it thinks my desktop is too big for my video card), or Xinerama w/out Compiz (because it can't enable Composite with Xinerama), or "Separate X Screens" with Compiz (but it actually makes TWO desktops, which I cannot drag windows between). Does that sound right, folks?
<choudesh> Behfar, send me the link
<sas171> Hi, I have a problem with the keyboard layouts. I have 2 layouts: German and Russian, after a reboot I'm not able to switch to the Russian layout anymore... I tried to find a solution in the forums, but had no success.
<fde> andre_pl: Upstart replaces SysVInit for which inittab is a part of... read about it there.
<crdlb> HenZo: that is correct
<curtis> BenB help me?
<dave11> I love how Walmart's website crashes firefox everytime..lol
<curtis> floatingman
<david_-_-> what do i use for like a beginner animation, something like clay animation type where i can say like draw something on the comp then do some stuff to it and then make it come to life?
<BenB> !ask | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tdoggette> When a window is maximized, the cursor turns into a resizer, though you cannot resize. Is there a way to make a maximized window go fully up to the left edge, like it does on the right?
<crdlb> HenZo: also, you could use twinview with the "screens" stacked vertically, since that would just fit under 2048x2048
<ramkumar> wrekk: i'm stuck...could you just try if any other bluetooth device works?
<curtis> i need the answer can someone answer
<ramkumar> wrekk: like a phone?
<Wrekk> ramkumar, I guess :)
<BenB> curtis: answer to what?
<Starnestommy> curtis: what kind of wireless card is it?
<meheren> Hi, I recently switched back from mac os x to the recent version of ubuntu and was wondering how to open the program that allows you to configure many things on the system. I remember it being called something like gnome-system-configuration or something like that does anyone know?
<curtis> ah?
<fde> sas171: You have both checked in System > Administration > Language ? You should get an applet in the panel... this is not working?
<HenZo> crdlb: Interesting suggestion, but not really practical for my environment. ;)
<Wrekk> ramkumar,  have tried 2... and same error mess
<Behfar> choudesh did u get my PM
<HenZo> Thanks all, much appreciated.
<crdlb> HenZo: well, you could do it without _actually_ stacking them ;)
 * LadyNikon sighs
<fde> LadyNikon: Any luck?
<crdlb> although it would be a bit weird
<eheil> For some reason, i can't get x to start on my Sun.  It doesn't seem to even recotgnize the video card.
<HenZo> crdlb: right but then I'd have to move up and down instead of left and right (with my mouse)?
<LadyNikon> fde: no.. and i tried to resize the resolution .. it looks even worse.. i cant see anything
<curtis> BenB i have a 802.11g Wireless LAN
<crdlb> HenZo: yeah
<andre_pl> fde: thanks, I'm trying to get auto-login without GDM/KDM etc. and all of the solutions I see use /etc/inittab
<HenZo> too weird :)
<HenZo> Screw the cube, I guess.
<LadyNikon> fde: it says that it couldnt be detected.. so its in low res mode
<choudesh> Behfar, nope
<fde> LadyNikon: hah... wow... but 'echo nvidia >> /etc/modules' and restart.
<fde> LadyNikon: wait
<LadyNikon> fde: ?
<Behfar> choudesh install instructions are this
<Behfar> you have to install it using the alternate disc -- text mode. then download the ATi driver from ati.com
<curtis> BenB are you there?
<LadyNikon> I am about to scream.. i got homework to do
<fde> LadyNikon: ALSO, change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to read 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' along with that echo command... THEN reboot  :)
<Behfar> choudesh To get the right driver with their selector, use Linux->Integrated/Motherboard->Radeon Xpress 1250
<Behfar> but do u know how to do this?
<fde> LadyNikon: should be fine after restricted modules are installed.
<choudesh> Behfar, I believe they are talking about on the ATI website
<ramkumar> wrekk: *bump*...sorry, i can't think of anything, can anyone else help?
<Behfar> choudesh oh LOL!!!!
<BenB> curtis: yes, I am here, but with your questions, we can't help you. you're essentially saying "my car is broken, help me". well, we need to know *which* exact car, and what does not work.
<Traveler3> test
<choudesh> Behfar, no problem. We're here to help with anything! ;-)
<sas171> fde, actually, everything works until I do a full reboot (logout/in no problem). After that am not able to switch the layout with keyboard shortcut, only per panel applet, but when I select Russian I get only some strange symbols while typing. To fix it I can go to the keyboard preferences, reset ti defaults and add the Russian layout again, but it works only until I reboot my PC
<Wrekk> ramkumar, do you know If I can check any log file when I try to connect to the device
<Nervetatoo> Hi. I have problems getting sound to work on my new asus u2e in hardy. Clean install and the laptop has an ich8 soundcard which is found by modprobe and everything, playback works without any errors but no sound is produced. Anyone have a clue?
<curtis> the wireless internet
<cspeck> I have a networking question if someone could help.  With 7.10, I could browse shares on my win2003 server.  With 8.04, it goes to the directory with the shares, but nothing is shown in the window.  However, if I manually type in the full path of the share, it will browse to it.  Any ideas what might have changed from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Traveler3> <</msg ubottu ettiquette>>
<curtis> and i have a gateway ml6714.
<LadyNikon> fde: its already installed
<LadyNikon> fde: do i restart X or the computer?
<fde> LadyNikon: after changing nv to nvidia and adding nvidia to /etc/modules ... yes
<Lighthouse> Hello
<kousotu> ok, this is rediclious.. 48kbps on a 1meg DSL line, WITH best server....
<LadyNikon> fde: yes to X or yes to restarting the computer?
<kousotu> !hi | Lighthouse
<ubottu> Lighthouse: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<curtis> i really like ubuntu and i need the driver
<curtis> i hate windows
<fde> LadyNikon: after those changes, restart the computer
<ecze> I have a question about a usb phone on hardy that doesn't work as expected.....
<LadyNikon> k
<LadyNikon> baarrrb
<curtis> all the software is do expensive
<J-Unit> can ubuntu run a .run file?
<Lighthouse> Can someone plz help me with my fresh installed Ubuntu? I have a WLAN trouble.
<ramkumar> wrekk: should be in var/log/syslog
<curtis> BenB you there?
<ecze> this is a us robotix 9600 usb phone ...
<fde> J-Unit: chmod +x whatever.run && ./whatever.run
<BenB> curtis: no, I just died
<curtis> did you get any drivers
<curtis> ?
<cspeck> Lighthouse: Do you have a broadcom wireless chipset?
<curtis> BenB?
<BenB> curtis: what did you do yourself to try to get it to work?
<Lighthouse> yes. I have a Acer Aspire 5100
<curtis> i had the guy in our school try it and 3 of my friends
<bulazeem> It seems that my computer is unable to play sounds from both youtube and rhythmbox.  is this normal?  if not, how can this be fixed?
<sas171> fde, any ideas?
<J-Unit> fde, y doesnt https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_SMI-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter the download link work?? insted it shows text only on firefox
<curtis> and they said go on here these people are smart and are willing to give you help!
<EvilAIM> haha
<Lighthouse> I have entered all the data maqnually, but it still didnt work
<cspeck> Lighthouse: I just had this problem myself.  You need to connect with a cable at first, and enable all of the repositories, and then check the restricted drivers.
<EvilAIM> bulazeem: let me guess... onboard sound card?
<jharkn> ﻿bulazeem: mine does that too...
<cspeck> Lighthouse: It will actually download the firmware for the broadcom chipset.
<bulazeem> EvilAIM: yes but it's a good motherboard
<EvilAIM> :)
<Lighthouse> and the wlan icon in the taskbar is gone=(
<LadyNikon> fde: no dice
<EvilAIM> doesn't matter, it usually is an issue with onboards
<cspeck> Lighthouse: then it will work like a charm.  I literally just had this problem with my Dell Inspiron a couple days ago
<EvilAIM> soon as you install a soundblaster it'll work right
<bulazeem> EvilAIM: works fine on the windows partition =/
<curtis> BenB can you give me some help?
<ramkumar> curtis: what's the problem exactly?
<EvilAIM> Ya, it's an issue with ubuntu
<rangzen> hello all, 'cd --' goes back to HOME like cd ~ but ... why ? Nothing in man bash and goole interpret "cd --" so I come to ask here :)
<LadyNikon> fde: its still enabled but not in use
<nickthorley> hi all i have installed a ndis network driver but cant change any of the network settings - could this be because network manager has it under control
<BenB> ramkumar: not knowing what a book is.
<curtis> when i dont have ethernet i cant get on the internet...
<curtis> the names are not even showing up.
<fde> LadyNikon: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver ?
<cspeck> Lighthouse: do you know how to turn on all repositories?
<J-Unit> is virtualbox sudo apt-get able?
<fde> LadyNikon: also dmesg | grep nvidia
<bulazeem> EvilAIM: oh well, it's not that big of a problem for me as long as i know that it's not something i broke
<ramkumar> curtis: you don't have ethernet and you can't get on the internet?
<bulazeem> EvilAIM: ty vm for the tip though :)
<tanath> can anyone help me figure out why the update manager thinks my package list hasn't been updated since i upgraded to hardy? i keep getting an alert in the notification area
<curtis> no i am using ethernet now
<meheren> I have forgotten the mount command for iso files can someone please refresh my memory?
<curtis> and the wireless does not work.
<meheren> isn
<jharkn> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LadyNikon> fde: my husband is bugging me to get going :(.. i will have to try this another time
<choudesh> tanath, sure. explain your issue again
<Lighthouse> no. last i have yoused linux, was 4 years ago
 * LadyNikon sighs
<meheren> thanks
<Ghostinthedarkne> HELP!! can someone help me with this damn ERROR : " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<LadyNikon> I guess i will have to write my paper in ugly mode
<jharkn> np
<LadyNikon> Ghostinthedarkne: please dont curse.. and please be patient
<fde> LadyNikon: /msg me if you'd like then... or just ask the channel another time...
<tanath> meheren, there's a handy app called gmount-iso
<ramkumar> ladynikon: that sucks, we'll keep on it ;)
<LadyNikon> fde: thanks for all your help
<cspeck> Lighthouse: go to the applications menu, then "Add/Remove..."
<BenB> curtis: follow the ubuntu documentation on the internet
<Ghostinthedarkne> curse  yeah sure
<LadyNikon> i will write your nicks down >.<
<tanath> choudesh, what else do you need to know?
<jerbear> what application controls the mimeapps.list file in ~/.local/share/applications?
<BenB> curtis: if that does not work, tell where exactly you're stuck
<curtis> BenB:  can i get a link maybe?
<tanath> choudesh, i mean, i just explained it...
<BenB> curtis: no
<cspeck> then where you see "Show" change your option to "All available applications"
<BenB> curtis: use google, I'd have to do that myself, too
<thor> im interested in making gtk+ themes & window decorators. People have told me to use glade, but i dont quite understand what exactly im doing. does anyone know of some tutorial websites i can visit?
<choudesh> tanath, does sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade install more packages?
<pale-yaf2> hi, I just updated firebug, and now I cant turn it on
<curtis> BenB: please i need this?
<pale-yaf2> what is wrong with it?
<rangzen> nobody know about my 'cd --' ? Is there a better channel to ask ? #bash ?
<tanath> choudesh, nope. i'm up to date
<curtis> i need it for school.
<curtis> BenB:  please.
<BenB> curtis: use google to find the instructions.
<BenB> follow them.
<ramkumar> BenB: i still don't get what the problem is...so his wifi doesn't work? :s
<tanath> choudesh, oh, i've tried switching mirrors too. no avail.
<ramkumar> BenB: meh i'll pass
<Lighthouse> ok. I will reboot and try it
<curtis> BenB:  this is the only thing that i need
<tanath> choudesh, i had a couple issues with 3rd party repos, but i've dealt with those, and it still does it
<curtis> and everything will be compatable.
<BenB> ramkumar: yes, and that's all we know, apart from his notebook brand name
<choudesh> tanath, sudo kill -s 9 update-notifier
<Lighthouse> thank you very much=)
<cspeck> lighthouse: wait lighthouse
<tanath> choudesh, it's persisted across reboots
<eatatjoes> can someone tell me how to share folders with virtualbox?
<tdoggette> I'm on a clean Hardy install. When I maximize a window, it goes up to the right edge of the screen, but not the left. On the left edge, there is a one-pixel border in which the cursor turns to a resizer. How can I disable this?
<curtis> ramkumar: the wifi does not work.
<curtis> only the ethernet.
<choudesh> tanath, err - sudo killall update-notifier
<tanath> choudesh, well it wouldn't be running when the computer's off :P
<BenB> curtis: if following the instructions in the *official guideline* does not work, tell where exactly you're stuck.
<ramkumar> curtis: so where does it get stuck?
<BenB> curtis: also paste the output of lspci into pastebin and put the link there.
<ramkumar> curtis: is it able to find the networks?
<choudesh> tanath, I know - but I misspoke the command I gave you.
<plik> curtis: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<BenB> !pastebin |curtis
<tanath> choudesh, right..
<ubottu> curtis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<choudesh> tanath, I understand. I just want to flush update-notifier and see if that helps
<curtis> ramkumar: what is that that will find the wireless?
<BenB> plik: thanks!
<thor> im interested in making gtk+ themes & window decorators. People have told me to use glade, but i dont quite understand what exactly im doing. does anyone know of some tutorial websites i can visit?
<jerbear> what application controls the mimeapps.list file in ~/.local/share/applications? i think i've found a bug, but i want to dig around in the source to get more info.
<plik> BenB:  :)
<BenB> curtis: follow http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html . This is your main problem, believe me.
<ramkumar> curtis: see the network manager icon in the notification area?
<artti> How to handle .mdf and .mds files. I have looked answer for 5 hours but still nothing.
<ramkumar> benb, plik...heh, i haven't see that faq before ;)
<curtis> ramkumar: where do i got to get there?
<tanath> choudesh, um, i don't know why that worked, but it seems to have...
<BenB> curtis: particularly sections "Before You Ask" and "Be precise and informative about your problem"
<curtis> ramkumar: top right hand corner?
<tanath> choudesh, does killing update-manager do something particular that isn't done when it starts after booting?
<ramkumar> curtis: yes
 * nomada is away: Ausente por ahora.
<choudesh> tanath, now run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<J-Unit> is a .run file supposed to be just text?
<adriaan> artti: you have to cionvert .mdf files to iso, I used to have a program for it
<tanath> choudesh, 'cause now it says it was updated an hour ago
<adriaan> I'll look around
<curtis> ramkumar: okay now what?
<inkynoob> Is AUFS only good for live systems where data shouldn't persist?
<jerbear> anyone?
<choudesh> tanath, rereads config files
<artti> adriaan, i tried that for twice
<Flare183> !anyone | jerbear
<ubottu> jerbear: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<curtis> ?
<ramkumar> curtis: do you see the wireless networks?
<jerbear> ah yes, my real question... b/c my first was not descriptive enough?
<tanath> choudesh, ok, the issue isn't quite fixed. i just updated with the update manager, and it still says it was updated an hour ago. so this issue will come back tomorrow
<jerbear> what application controls the mimeapps.list file in ~/.local/share/applications? i think i've found a bug, but i want to dig around in the source to get more info.
<curtis> ramkumar: nope
<ramkumar> curtis: is your wireless adapter detected?
<curtis> ramkumar: only see maual config
<adriaan> artti: then I take it you've found a converter already, and there's a problem with it?
<thor> im interested in making gtk+ themes & window decorators. People have told me to use glade, but i dont quite understand what exactly im doing. does anyone know of some tutorial websites i can visit?
<tanath> choudesh, this means update manager isn't reading the config files or whatever killing it did
<curtis> ramkumar: how can i find that out?
<adriaan> ah
<artti> adriaan, it says unknown format for file.mdf.
<adriaan> artti: did you use mdf2iso?
<choudesh> tanath, there should be an update soon. ;-)
<jaffarkelshac> what good games are available for ubuntu, (i have openarena and nexuiz)  but i want something like battlefield sorta genre
<mrichman> Is there a remote desktop app that will let me use a higher resolution on the client than the server supports natively? I'm running vnc right now, which doesn't seem to do it, but RDP on Windoze does.
<curtis> ramkumar: ?
<tanath> choudesh, unless you're talking about an update to update-manager that will fix my issue, that won't help :P
<artti> adriaan, mdf2iso file.mdf file.iso
<ramkumar> jaffarkelshac: tried sauerbraten?
<adriaan> yes
<adriaan> and that doesn't work?
<choudesh> tanath, that is what I am talking about. ;-)
<ramkumar> curtis: type "ifconfig" in the terminal...what do you see?
<tanath> choudesh, basically, i can't rely on this notification because it will _always_ say i'm outdated, unless i kill update-manager
<jaffarkelshac> tried that, but only good for multiplayer sauerbraten
<tanath> choudesh, oh
<plik> curtis: you be able to find out that, and lots of other things when you learn to investigate and research for your self instead of coaxing others on irc to do the important bit for you  :)
<jerbear> mrichman: have you tried nx?
<tanath> choudesh, well... ok then :)
<mrichman> jerbear: never heard of it...url please?
<tanath> choudesh, i take it you're the maintainer?
<troyel> whats the system req for running compiz-fusion? does my laptop need to be able to do the "coolest" appearence preerence?
<curtis> ramkumar: did you mean ipconfig?
<jerbear> mrichman: google nomachine
<ramkumar> curtis: this is going to take a long long time, it'll be easier if you can google a bit and tell us where you're stuck
<anoble> curtis: isnt it ifconfig
<ramkumar> curtis: no ifconfig
<mrichman> jerbear: thanks
<choudesh> tanath, nope.
<tanath> choudesh, or, regardless... have an ETA?
<wanderingii_> how do i set up a server on my laptop?
<curtis> ramkumar:  sorry
<dablunton1> i cant run games
<choudesh> tanath, there are a few bugs that I've seen and I know I have uploaded a fix and so have others. so as soon as it gets accepted....
<Jabroni5> should i upgrade to 8.04? what is the single biggest advantage over 7.10?
<dablunton1> just upgraded to 8.04
<tanath> choudesh, sweet. thanks :)
<curtis> ramkumar: i see a lot of stuff.
<hwilde> Jabroni5, do you like having a year outdated software ?
<AndrewB> Jabroni5: up to date and bleeding edge applications, bug fixes and other fun
<Jabroni5> if it's stable, yes
<hwilde> Jabroni5, then don't upgrade if you are happy
<jerbear> definitely an improvement over gutsy
<EvilAIM> CAN YOU SMELELELELELELE WHAT THE ROCK... IS... COOKING!?
<curtis> ramkumar:  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:b8:ec:97:7e
<curtis>           inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<curtis>           inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:b8ff:feec:977e/64 Scope:Link
<curtis>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<curtis>           RX packets:185244 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<curtis>           TX packets:174609 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FloodBot1> curtis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndrewB> curtis: please use pastebin
<preki> I upgraded to 8.04 but now have problems with temperamental wireless, and gnome freezing.  Any advice on how I can revert to 7.10?
<tanath> Jabroni5, speed & stability for one
<anoble> could someone help me with my xorg.conf, i need to get someones that works with the Nvidia legacy driver? and has a bigger screen rez then 800x600. im using HH 8.04
<hwilde> !pastebin > curtis
<Jabroni5> ay
<Jabroni5> in 8.04, you mean?
<tanath> Jabroni5, yes
<Jabroni5> more stable than 7.10?
<dablunton1> has anyone configured kxdocker?
<tanath> Jabroni5, yep. fixed all kinds of issues for me, including crashes
<hwilde> Jabroni5, 8.04 will have LTS,  7.10 does not.
<Jabroni5> well, i'm glad to hear it, thanks for the recommendation
<curtis> rumkomar: you get that?
<hwilde> !pastebin | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tanath> Jabroni5, and it's faster :D
<CaT_MaNZz> what is LTS ?
<hwilde> !LTS
<tanath> long term support
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<AndrewB> long term support
<Flare183> CaT_MaNZz: Long term service
<tanath> heh
<Jabroni5> ahh, WAS wondering about LTS
<curtis> ramkumar: you get that?
<ramkumar> curtis: did you pastebin it?
<curtis> no i just copied and pasted it.
<adriaan> artti: what is the problem with mdf2iso file.mdf file.iso ?
 * plik weeps for the future
<ramkumar> !pastebin curtis
<ubottu> Factoid pastebin curtis not found
<Jabroni5> ...upgrading now....I'll be back!
<jason> new to ubuntu...need to type in japanese...help?  wrong channel?
<tanath> lol
<preki> well, lots of pro-8.04 here - if I'm not to roll back to 7.10, can anyone give advice on what to do when gnome freezes?  i.e. how to diagnos the prblem?
<anoble> could someone help me with my xorg.conf, i need to get someones that works with the Nvidia legacy driver? and has a bigger screen rez then 800x600. im using HH 8.04
<tanath> rami, forgot the redirect
<jerbear> when you choose other apps to open a file with in nautilus, it only shows a single one in the context menu. the mimeapps.list file shows all of the apps that have been associated with it, but the context menu only shows one. anyone know what might be the problem?
<curtis> ramkumar: what is the poster?
<ramkumar> curtis: please use pastebin
<rgravener> locate xorg.conf
<artti> adriaan, i used that command and it says unknown fileformat for file.mdf
<kikr> my icons all just disappeared, and the Menus are not working either. how can this be fixed
<anoble> rgravener: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tanath> artti, i believe you need to convert it to iso first
<dablunton1> adriaan , no , not that file
<ramkumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sbox> hello all, does anyone know the new location oh php cli, a msg flashed up when I was installing but like a numpty I didnt take note. It used to be /usr/bin/php
<artti> tanath, i'm trying to do that
<curtis> ramkumar: you have gmail?
<dirtyhand> is ubuntu a RPM based linux distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> adriaan if you do ls   is file.mdf  in the current directory .. it could be a path to your source file
<Jabroni5> lol, like numpty
<EvilAIM> no
<EvilAIM> .deb
<adriaan> yes
<adriaan> sorry
<adriaan> just read the man page
<Skiessi> do you need a special cd for installing ubuntu on a mac?
<J-Unit> any1 have the EXACT link for virtualbox download? im on the site and im having problems obtaining it..
<tanath> artti, sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<anoble> sbox: isnt there a search file? or run php?
<EvilAIM> dirtyhand: you're lookin' for Opensuse or fedora/redhat
<EvilAIM> they are
<curtis> ramkumar: you have gmail?
<ramkumar> curtis: yes, but just use pastebin
<artti> tanath, have that already
<sbox> ano
<dirtyhand> EvilAIM: ok
<curtis> i am new with this.
<adriaan> so artti: mdf2iso file.mdf destinationDirectory
<tanath> artti, ah. then... ?
<dablunton1> i need help with installing kxdocker
<sbox> anoble: when i did locate php it states locate database not installed
<curtis> sign in and start a chat
<dablunton1> can anyone help?
<Jabroni5> Skiessi, no, just the ISO -- i use Parallels
<curtis> i am at curtis.slaght@gmail.com
<Skiessi> just the iso?
<Jabroni5> yes, that's all i used
<Jabroni5> 32-bit
<artti> tanath, md2iso says unknown fileformat for file.mdf
<anoble> sbox: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<tanath> artti, 'file whatever.mdf'
<sbox> anoble: : ) just doing it now
<CaT_MaNZz> preki, i see 'Restart the system to complete upgrade' should i hit the restart button ?:)
<tanath> artti, what's that tell you?
<dirtyhand> how do I install a .bin file in ubuntu?
<anoble> sbox: yeah i just did php in terminal and thats what it told me : )
<Skiessi> Jabroni5, I don't have a mac, I'm trying to help someone who has. What's Parallels?
<sbox> anoble: me 2 nice one guezz!
<artti> adriaan, error is still same
<plik> gah
<dablunton1> has anyone ran farcry on ubuntu?
<gabriel_> join #ubuntu-classroom
<curtis> i need help with my laptop wireless internet?
<curtis> can anyone help?
<kikr> my icons all just disappeared, and the Menus are not working either. how can this be fixed
<artti> tanath, running mdf2iso file.mdf file.iso gives me error Unknown format for file.mdf.
<Jabroni5> Skiessi, Parallels is a multi-OS shell that runs within OS X
<curtis> ?
<anoble> dablanton1: are you kidding go get 16G of ram and a couple Xeon cores and run it in wine : )
<tanath> artti, 'file whatever.mdf'
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<curtis> ?
<FloodBot1> curtis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> artti, what's that tell you?
<Jabroni5> it's not the ONLY option for running a secondary OS, besides OS X, but it's a very good one
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience > curtis
<artti> tanath, file.mdf: data
<tanath> artti, hmm... i don't have an mdf to compare...
<georgy28> curtis, : in a rerminal lspci and look if your wireless card is recognize
<adriaan> me neither
<dablunton1> anoble, have you seen the wine-hq review?
<Steve^> With 7.10, i386 and an 60GB HDD, I got close to 5 hours battery life. With 8.04, amd64 and 160GB HDD, I get closer to 2 hours. Same chassis. What's the likely culprit?
<anoble> curtis: your fortune: You would if you could but you can't so you won't.
<tanath> artti, isn't there supposed to be another file along with the mdf? like a bin & cue?
<tanath> meh
<eatatjoes> can anyone help with sharing folders in virtualbox?
<anoble> dablunton1: no i have not
<adriaan> an mds
<artti> tanath, yes there is mds file.
<anoble> eatatjoes: isnt it just there? like you click shared folders and BAM!
<tanath> artti, i'm pretty sure one of the burning apps should be able to convert it...
<dablunton1> anoble, what about the kxdocker?
<eatatjoes> anoble, i tried that but they dont show up in the explorer in xp
<tanath> artti, why are you trying to convert it again?
<artti> tanath, so i could mount it.
<A0> Is there an app to burn an ISO image onto a USB?
<adriaan> mdf can't be mounted
<adriaan> you have to convert to .iso
<Steve^> A0, burn it?
<Steve^> A0, why burn?
<anoble> dablunton1: nope i havent herd of that
<artti> adriaan, so i'm trying to convert it. Still need help.
<adriaan> yes
<curtis> i need help with wireless internet,.
<A0> Steve^: To load Ubuntu on another machine.
<adriaan> looking into it
<Jack_Sparrow> A0 Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<anoble> dablunton1: and im not sure ive never tried it, but google might help
<curtis> anyone willing to help me out?
<BenB> this can't be true <curtis> i need help with wireless internet,.
<anoble> eatatjoes: im not sure but google might help here
<A0> Jack_Sparrow: I'm confused...sorry.
<BenB> curtis: how often have you asked that now?
<anoble> dablunton1: sorry sent that to the wrong person
<mrichman> jerbear: Dude, you just made my day...NX rocks!!!
<megaserg_> hello, anybody knows, howto enable "fuzzy clock" in Gnome?
<curtis> BenB once you give me the driver never again
<J-Unit> to share internet on a wire router all i need to do is stick ethernet cables in holes right? in other words, nothing to do with software, right?
<curtis> thats all that i need.
<Steve^> A0, I think you can install off a USB, but theres no such thing as a USB image, so I'd guess you just need the file on there? Maybe some other auto-load script. Google it.
<codecaine> for kvm I get this error Ubuntu does not support running KVM without hardware acceleration. Sorry. but my graphics card is at full speed what else do I need to accellerate?
<anoble> could someone help me with my xorg.conf, i need to get someones that works with the Nvidia legacy driver? and has a bigger screen rez then 800x600. im using HH 8.04
<BenB> curtis: nobody can give you the driver. you probably have it already!
<tanath> artti, try this: mount image_name.mdf /directory/name -o loop
<BenB> curtis: follow http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html . This is your main problem, believe me.
<georgy28> Curtis : open a terminal, type lspci and look if your wireless is recognized
<Jack_Sparrow> A0 Your question was an app that can burn iso to ubs.. that is a script to do just that
<daYZman> hi
<artti> tanath, doesn't help tryied already.
<Odd-rationale> Can we have ubotu (or one of its relatives) in the xubuntu channel, please? Thank you!
<curtis> georgy28 thank you
<BenB> curtis: particularly sections "Before You Ask" and "Be precise and informative about your problem" and "Prune pointless queries"
<tanath> artti, try with sudo?
<adriaan> okay
<david_-_-> when i install stuff then remove it all through the terminal how do i make it delete its folder  as well?
<artti> tanath, i did with sudo
<daYZman> i'm trying to install compiz-dev using synaptic, but the version on there is 0.6.0 while my compiz-core is 0.6.2, how do i get synaptic to update the list?
<Starnestommy> david_-_-: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<BenB> georgy28: FYI, I had asked him that before.
<Steve^> Would the amd64 version have worse battery life performance than the i386 version?
<Lighthouse_> Hello again
<anoble> could someone help me with my xorg.conf, i need to get someones that works with the Nvidia legacy driver? and has a bigger screen rez then 800x600. im using HH 8.04
<adriaan> artti: can you post the exact command and it's result to pastebin or something?
<fde> Steve^: Should be no difference, or slightly better.
<bjames> does anyone here use a Sony laptop with Ubuntu?
<adriaan> its*
<david_-_-> Starnestommy: that is how i remove them but with a few i have seen the folder still there.
<curtis> georgy28: i typed it in and there is alot of info what am i looking for?
 * nomada is back.
<Jack_Sparrow> A0 You do not need a usb image. all you need is the *.iso and that script, read the first part to see how it works
<curtis> bjames: my dad does
<bjames> when I upgraded to 8.04 it decided to turn the backlight down and I can't get it back up
<Steve^> fde, I'm getting 50% of the life I got before. (But I also switched from a 60GB to a 160GB drive when upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04)
<georgy28> curtis : look if you have a line with wireless something
<tesmar> if I want to redirect input from a string, can I just do this: $mycommand < "blah"   ?
<blomma> hej
<tesmar> or do I need something different?
<plik> curtis: can't your dad help you with your wireless?
<curtis> bjames: sucks for you
<bjames> curtis: indeed it does
<curtis> plik: he is in mexico
<curtis> what else?\
<tesmar> anybody?
<tonino> Hello
<dablunton1> anoble, look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=222OxM5r5Jc
<tanath> artti, try udf filesystem
<fde> Steve^: You have 'ubuntu-laptop-mode' installed?
<bjames> where is the backlight control in 8.04?
<Steve^> tesmar, what kind of script?
<Steve^> fde, no.. I've never heard of such a thing
<curtis> georgy28: dont see anything.
<thor> im interested in making gtk+ themes & window decorators. People have told me to use glade, but i dont quite understand what exactly im doing. does anyone know of some tutorial websites i can visit???
<fde> Steve^: ubuntu-laptop-mode - Support for reducing hard drive power consumption  ;)
<tesmar> well, I want to give a command to mysql
<curtis> georgy27: with wireless
<BenB> curtis: paste the output to pastebin
<tonino> who is australian?
<BenB> !pastebin | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<FlyingSquirrel32> Is it normal for a site to be rendered unavailable during a domain transfer?
<tesmar> by calling mysql < "drop table"
<artti> tanath, i tried that before with some extra things now it worked, thanks a lot.
<daYZman> i'm trying to install compiz-dev using synaptic, but the version on there is 0.6.0 while my compiz-core is 0.6.2, how do i get synaptic to update the list?
<tanath> artti, np
<georgy28> curtis ok, do you have a windows on this machine installed ?
<fde> Steve^: copy and paste from the description  ;)
<tesmar> will that work?
<tanath> artti, udf is the dvd filesystem
<Lighthouse_> curtis: Can you please repeat, what y told me before.
<curtis> no i have ubuntu 8.04.
<Steve^> thanks fde, I'll have a look
<artti> tanath, and?
<tonino> it is a fake...
<tesmar> I mean, is there a better way to feed the string in from the command line?
<curtis> lighthouse: how is this?
<tanath> artti, it's different from the CD filesystem
<tanath> artti, (iso9660)
<BenB> curtis: I'm waiting.
<hwilde> tesmar, you have to write your query to a file, then do mysql < yourfile
<crdlb> daYZman: that's in ubuntu-backports
<georgy28> curtis,  : can you find out wich wireless card do you have ?
<curtis> georgy28: yes i can give me one sec.
<tanath> artti, can be helpful to know the difference
<hwilde> BenB, any idea why my filesystem is all read only?  ever seen that with your usb quest ?
<fde> curtis: georgy28: either lspci or lsusb will tell that.
<artti> tanath, i tried mount image_name.mdf /directory/name -o loop -t iso9660 and it didn't worked.
<tesmar> oh really? that stinks
<BenB> hwilde: no, sorry
<Steve^^> tesmar,  when you run a command on the command line, you can use  <  to pull data from a file
<tesmar> I wonder if pipes would work
<tanath> artti, right, because it's not a CD image, and that's the CD filesystem
<artti> tanath, google didn't helped, programs didn't do nothing. Thank you again.
<georgy28> fde : I know, but he find nothing
<tesmar> but I Can't substitute a string on the command line?
<BenB> hwilde: stupid check: some SD cards and maybe flash drives have a pyhsical readonyl switch
<tanath> artti, google helped me ;)
<hwilde> BenB, nope :)
<curtis> georgy28: i have a 802.11g Wireless LAN
<tanath> artti, you just need to know how to use it ;)
<Starnestommy> tesmar: 'echo "input" | program' wihh make 'program' read "input" from the standard input stream
<cgillogly> anyone know why when I use a bittorrent client (both transmission & deluge) it ends up eating almost all my ram and doesn't release it when i close the program?
<tesmar> thanks!
<Starnestommy> *will
<BenB> hwilde: if that's not the problem, can you paste your exact symptoms?
<curtis> lighthouse: who r you?
<BenB> curtis: I'm waiting.
<tanath> artti, but glad to help
<fde> curtis: That doesn't assist with module... can you paste the output of 'lspci' to paste.ubuntu.com please?
<Steve^^> tesmar, depending on the application  mysql "my string" might work,   or there might a unix tool I'm not aware of, but in general, no
<artti> tanath, about 5 hours tried to figure it out.
<tanath> artti, damn...
<curtis> BenB: what are you waiting for?
<NBZ4live> Hello. Can someone plz help me with my WLAN?
<Cpudan80> What about it?
<tanath> artti, well, now you've learned something, and you shouldn't have to go through that again :)
<Steve^^> tesmar,  < "bla"  will look for a file called bla
<jason> type in Japanese...no help?
<BenB> curtis: what I asked you for. if you ask for help, then read what people reply?
<hwilde> BenB, it says "Read-only file system"  no matter what I do.  all the ownership and permissions are correct tho.  I cloned this image from a harddrive that runs fine, onto the flashcard, and all the permissions and ownership are fine.  but nothing works and the filesystem is in read-only mode.  there are no errrors in dmesg that explain why
<tanath> artti, and hopefully you can pass it on
<georgy28> curtis : please do what fde ask you
<Starnestommy> NBZ4live: what kind of card is it and which version of ubuntu is it?
<BenB> curtis: paste the output of lspci -v to pastebin
<BenB> !pastebin | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<artti> tanath, i will forget it.
<tanath> artti, http://www.googleguide.com/ is a good site to improve your searching
<aleatorio> Seguindo esse tutorial "http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=7115&pagina=2" eu compilei o apache, o postgresql e configurei, os dois funcionam. Compilei o php só que não consigo carregar o módulo do php no apache. Alterei o httpd.conf do apache adicionando "LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so", mas ao tentar reinciar o apache com o comando apachectl restart ele volta esse erro "httpd: Syntax error on line 54
<aleatorio>  of /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Cannot load /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: /etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<jas_> good evening, everyone
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> hi all
<Flare183> !es | aleatorio
<ubottu> aleatorio: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Infecto> can some one tell me
<curtis> BenB: what is the poster?
<BenB> hwilde: ok, then I'd need to know what steps you took to create this filesystem.
<Steve^^> fde, just got some weird messages when trying to install ubuntu-laptop-mode, I'll paste bin them
<BenB> curtis: leave it all empty
<NBZ4live> Starnestommy: I have an Acer Aspire 5100 with an Broadcom Chipset. Ubuntu Version 8.04 fresh installed
<tanath> artti, here's the search i used: mdf file system (linux|ubuntu)
<BenB> curtis: just the big box
<thor> im interested in making gtk+ themes & window decorators. People have told me to use glade, but i dont quite understand what exactly im doing. does anyone know of some tutorial websites i can visit???
<Infecto> remix version of kubuntu contain kde3 also or only 4?
<curtis> BenB: okay we
<fde> curtis: If you want help, please do what I asked, thank you.
<curtis> fde: okay
<Steve^^> fde, http://stevehat.pastebin.com/m61c6a4b    do I want to do that?
<Flare183> Infecto: KDE 4 I think
<Infecto> Flare183: only?
<Infecto> hmmm
<Flare183> Infecto: But I would as in #kubuntu-kde4 too
<Flare183> ask*
<BenB> hwilde: also, note that you generally can *not* just copy a filesystem using dd or car or similar. E.g. UUID will be the same causing troubles with esp. ubuntu which uses UUID for mounting.
<curtis> BenB: i just get 'Is
<fde> Steve^^: can you please sudo apt-get install acpi-support explicitly to see why it's broken?
<adriaan> does anyone have any experience installing pine on ubuntu x86_64
<curtis> fde:  i just get 'Is
<tanath> BenB, i didn't have problems copying a fs using dd...
<fde> Steve^^: Do the same with its output.
<Infecto> Flare183: ok thansk a loot
<adriaan> alpine or alternatives are not an option, I have to use pine for schoolwork
<Flare183> Infecto: no problem
<fde> curtis: what exactly did you type?
<BenB> tanath: I did want was told to never do that.
<BenB> tanath: I did and was told to never do that.
<curtis> fde: ifconfig
<Steve^^> fde, acpi-support is already the newest version.
<hwilde> BenB, I hardcode the uuid to /dev/hda1  - and it boots fine with grub, and mounts both partitions, but it says file system is read-only
<tanath> BenB, i've coped cds and dvds that way that worked fine
<hwilde> BenB, i've done this before I just don't know what's broken this time....
<fde> curtis: that's not what I told you... 'lspci' and paste its output to paste.ubuntu.com
<BenB> tanath: CDs are somethign else
<tanath> BenB, although i copied a dual layer disc that ended up as a 6gb file that i couldn't burn because i don't have a dual layer burner... :P
<Ghostinthedarkne> HELP!! can someone help me with this Please .... ERROR : " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<curtis> fde: okay i will do so.
<BenB> hwilde: as said, I'd need to know a) what exactly you did (to copy the FS) and b) what exactly the error is.
<ozfalcon> ok, ubuntu has tricked me. How do I add more users.....?
<hwilde> BenB, I just told you exactly what I did, and I told you the exact error....
<thompa> anyone know if walkman support is still hosed per this release?
<BenB> ozfalcon: adduser
<curtis> fde: no result.
<MCCloak> hello. i have a movie splitted into 100 MB pieces, with extensions .001, .002 and so on. How can I put them together? Yes I know about cat command, which can put two files together, but is there an option how to put them all together with one command?
<adriaan> ozfalcon: System > Administartion > Users and groups if you want a graphical front-end
<bjames> ﻿hi all - I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (with the latest gnome) - can someone tell me where the laptop backlight brightness controlls have gone?  They used to be in System | Preferences | Power Management, but are now missing.
<fde> Steve^^: Ahh, then don't worry about that... the conflicting package is laptop-mode-tools which provides the same thing.
<ozfalcon> adriaan, Add user is shaded out.....?
<curtis> fde: did you get that?
<adriaan> click the unlock button
<hwilde> BenB, I installed the system onto a harddrive.  I copied all the files from the harddrive to the flashcard.  I made the root partition on the harddrive bootable and fixed the uuids.  It boots up fine, but I can't do anything because it says "Read-only file system"
<Steve^^> fde, installing ubuntu-laptop-mode again doesn't show the broken problem...  but it still asked me to remove all of  "acpi-support laptop-mode-tools powermanagement-interface ubuntu-desktop"?
<Steve^^> fde, so I have laptop power mode already?
<fde> curtis: Applications > Accessories > Terminal <-- type it into that application.
<hwilde> BenB, also various things fail because they can't write to /var and /proc etc
<curtis> i did that.
<BenB> hwilde: sorry, I can't see the exact commands and steps you did anywhere. pastebin maybe?
<hwilde> BenB, the fstab entries are correct, and all of the permissions and ownership were preserved from the harddrive
<Steve^^> fde, perhaps the timer in the sys tray is wrong, but it happily shows 2 hours consistently
<tanath> BenB, were you told why you should never use dd for that?
<artti> tanath, i used something ubuntu mdf, or ubuntu mount mdf etc
<curtis> i got a long list
<curtis> .
<fde> Steve^^: Don't do that... laptop-mode-tools provides utilities to manage hardware power consumption.
<ozfalcon> adriaan, ok. I have to unlock it 1st. Duh
<Steve^^> ok
<hwilde> BenB, I used rysnc -av to copy the entire filesystem from the harddrive to the flashcard
<BenB> tanath: for harddrives, yes. esp. if you want to use both in the same system
<fde> curtis: yes... paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<adriaan> ozfalcon: hehe, happened to me too when I upgraded to 8.04. Took me a while to figure it out >_>
<tanath> artti, well, sometimes you need to try different searches. tricks like ( blah | bla ) are very handy though
<BenB> hwilde: oh! see? I thought you used dd, which is something entirely different.
<fde> !paste | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<artti> tanath, now i know.
<BenB> hwilde: what filesystem does the stick have, and how did it get there?
<hwilde> BenB, straight file copy.  and I can see all the files.  the ownership and permission seems fine
<curtis> fde: what should i put as the poster?
<hwilde> BenB, the flashcard has ext3 filesystem.  created the partitions by booting the livecd and using gparted
<thor> im interested in making gtk+ themes & window decorators. People have told me to use glade, but i dont quite understand what exactly im doing. does anyone know of some tutorial websites i can visit???
<BenB> curtis: nothoing
<fde> curtis: doesn't matter
<tanath> artti, it's worth the time to learn how to search properly. that site i linked is a good guide
<hwilde> !themes | thor
<ubottu> thor: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ozfalcon> adriaan, One this has me puzzled. 1st (admin) user doesn't have "use scanners" ticked, But new users do. Whats with that?
<fde> curtis: just when you send... copy and paste the URL and give that to me
<tanath> artti, good starting point for learning the syntax anyway
<curtis> fde: oh okay sorry
<artti> tanath, searching syntax?
<tanath> artti, the rest can come from practice. anyway, have fun
<curtis> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9296/
<tanath> artti, yep
<BenB> hwilde: ext2 on flash is dangerous - *esp* for root filesystems - on flash. always do noatime etc.
<thor> hwilde: i know where to find them at, i want to make them...
<adriaan> ozfalcon: not really sure why. You should be able to change it if you've unlocked it, though
<tanath> artti, like when using the brackets and pipe character for instance. or the various operators, like '-' or '~'
<BenB> hwilde: I think ext3 is even worse, really wears the flash
<artti> tanath, well it is easy, i think, i know little bit about programming.
<hwilde> thor, go look around those links i'm sure somewhere it tells you where to make themes.
<tanath> artti, then it should be a breeze :)
<fde> curtis: I only see a wired NIC there... can you please do the same with the output from 'lspci' ?
<curtis> fde: did you get that?
<rogue_trader> how do I see what the status is on known bugs? (i.e. when an update might be ready)
<hwilde> BenB, ext3 not 2
<ozfalcon> adriaan, yeah. I can. But strange.
<curtis> fde: sure
<BenB> hwilde: yes, this can be pretty bad to your flash drive, IIRC
<artti> tanath, anyway, thank you again and have a nice day.(I have 00.34 am here). :P
<tanath> artti, it's very useful & efficient to be able to go beyond basic keyword searching and use at least basic syntax.
<ozfalcon> adriaan, even though I could still use sane/scanner when it was not ticked.....
<tanath> artti, have fun.
<hwilde> BenB, umm whatever I have 175 of them with no trouble.  that has nothing to do with read-only mode
<NBZ4live> Do someone know how to fix the WLAN with this adapter: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<NBZ4live>  ?????????
<hwilde> !broadcom | NBZ4live
<bodinux> Hi everyone
<ubottu> NBZ4live: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<adriaan> ozfalcon: If you create a new administrator, he does have all privileges though
<curtis> fde:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9299/
<vbabiy-laptop> Should I be worried that I have not got any updates on my 8.04 box yet?
<curtis> BenB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9299/
<adriaan> ozfalcon: I suppose it's something the installer does, then
<NBZ4live> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<BenB> hwilde: "I have 175 of them with no trouble" - you're saying you have 175 flash drives??
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, when did you upgrade?
<BenB> hwilde: and they all work, just not this one?
<fde> curtis: That is lspci again... heh... lsusb
<NBZ4live> Ok. Thanks=)
<curtis> fde: okay
<bodinux> I have a problem, I can print from firefox but from evince and openoffice, I get : 'treatment' then 'task cancel' on my printer and nothing gets out ?
<ozfalcon> adriaan, Yeah, I thought that becuase I was admin - it let me use it. even though it was not ticked. I will have to test it out with a normal user.
<hwilde> BenB, well they are all an older image, that I made in the same procedure.  now I am trying to make the newer image, and it is not working for me
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, there should be updates soon, but there haven't been many over the past week
<vbabiy-laptop> I install right after the release
<curtis> fde:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9300/
<A0> Wow, it's really quiet on #ubuntu today.
<dbruns> Can anyone help me out? i've updated http://www.pastebin.org/33323      quick summary:  trying to install mod deflate.. getting errors when restarting apache/mod_deflate.so: undefined symbol: deflate_module
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, same day? day after?
<A0> Oh, I scrolled up.
<dimitree> Which one should i use for 3d games with my Intel GMA 3100 http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html ?
<vbabiy-laptop> day after
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, there have been some updates...
 * delcoyote zztop
<adriaan> ozfalcon: I'm not sure, maybe sane doesn't need the rights
<crdlb> dimitree: use the driver included with ubuntu
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, check your mirror?
<crdlb> it's the same driver
<curtis> fde: is that what you wanted?
<^root^> okay, i  need a solution. Add/Remove is running and installing softwares. Its a long list of softwares, and it will take about 14 hours. Currently i am using my laptop and DSL connected via usb port, called eth1(direct, no proxy). If i hibernate my laptop and go to another place, and connect on a Proxy-enabled LAN using ethernet, will the Add/Rempove continue?. What if i give that LAN's proxy setting right now in my network proxy, will they be
<^root^>  loaded on hibernate resume?
<rogue_trader> vbabiy-laptop, I did not get any updates since the final version was released
<Dvyjones> What bot software is ubottu using?
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, try the Select Best Mirror function, and update your package list
<vbabiy-laptop> rogue_trader: yeah none
<BenB> hwilde: ok, take another (other *physical*) stick, and do:
<rogue_trader> before I had the RC which updated 1 day before the launch
<djzn> how do I set the users to login my box without a password (no need for security here)...
<tanath> rogue_trader, i did
<dimitree> crdlb, i am unable to change refresh rate and the monitor is not recognized ( maby because its KTC )
<curtis> fde: is that good?
<BenB> hwilde: mkfs.ext2 /dev/sdb1 (or whatever it is)
<rogue_trader> tanath, probably I have a lightweight installation
<ozfalcon> do i have to manually download google earth and install it???
<fde> curtis: There is your Wireless! heh... you need to follow the broadcom factoid that ubotu is about to tell you too
<adriaan> does anyone have experience installing pine on ubuntu x86_64?
<BenB> hwilde: mount it
<Dvyjones> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<Dvyjones> What software is ubottu using?
<Starnestommy> Dvyjones: it's either a supybot or an infobot
<BenB> hwilde: cp -a /source/ /yourusbmountpoint/
<tanath> rogue_trader, mine's pretty leightweight too, but that makes sense
<djzn> adriaan: I DO!...
<Dvyjones> ok, ty
<crdlb> dimitree: what version of ubuntu?
<fde> !broadcom | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Hammer89> is it normal to have an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 "fail" but still work anyway? :P
<BenB> hwilde: umount
<BenB> hwilde: mount
<BenB> hwilde: check whether you can write.
<bjames> does anyone here use Ubuntu 8.04 on a laptop?
<tanath> ozfalcon, i think it's in google's repository...
<dimitree> crdlb, 8.04
<BenB> hwilde: only then try to boot.
<Hammer89> bjames: I do
<djzn> adriaan: couldn't get flash to work and not many third party packages are available... and personally NO WAY I feel a difference compared to i386
<adriaan> djzn: ah, that's nice to hear. Care to share with me how I can do it?
<curtis> fde: will this make my wireless work?
<Chapai> is there no fix for the lines in videos, flash or other wise. very very noticable on a bigger screen. using nvidia by they way
<rogue_trader> bjames, yeah, on 2 laptops
<vbabiy-laptop> tanath: I just switch to main server and updated and when I ran the update manager I got nothing
<Necrodrako> Hello, Im using ubuntu 8.04 im trying to set my usb headset as default alsa sound device, i tried settign in the normal prreference/sound thing and it does not work, i ran asoundconf list and it does not appear on the list. However, my headset works perfectly fine with skype. itc C-Media brand, any ideas what i can do?
<BenB> hwilde: or did you do that with the current one already and it worked, just fails when you try to use it as boot stick?
<bjames> where can I find the backlight brightness control?
<djzn> adriaan: the flash player thing can be a real pain
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, then maybe there's no updates for what you have installed
<ozfalcon> tanath, ok, found it in synaptic (I think thats it)
<hwilde> BenB, I can't cp anything, I can't umount, I can't mount.   no it's a compact flash card.  the entire os is on it
<davi1> Hi does anyone know how I can pair my Motorola V8 cell with my machine running 8.04? Also is there anyway that I can sync my contacts across them?
<vbabiy-laptop> tanath: Can I find out what has had updates
<bjames> it's been moved from System | Preferences | Power Management
<fde> curtis: It should... yes...
<adriaan> djzn: thanks for the info, but I was referring to installing the program pine on a 64 bit system :)
<rogue_trader> bjames, worked fine for me with the dedicated keys (Fn + cursor on a samsung R41)
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, do you have at least 'ubuntu-desktop' installed? or at the very least 'ubuntu-minimal' if not?
<magnetron> !lbluetooth | davi1
<ubottu> Factoid lbluetooth not found
<ozfalcon> tanath, ummm, google repo? is there a "google" repo?
<curtis> fde: are you going to stay on when i do this?
<djzn> adriaan: Oh It should work man...
<magnetron> !bluetooth | davi1
<ubottu> davi1: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BenB> hwilde: sorry, I don't understand.
<curtis> fde:  i will tell you how it went.
<fde> curtis: Although that isn't very enlightening, can you /msg me please
<bjames> rogue_trader: those keys are not supported on my laptop
<Hammer89> bjames: haven't been able to find it myself, lol
<BenB> hwilde: which country are you in?
<tanath> ozfalcon, yes
<hwilde> BenB, us of a
<vbabiy-laptop> Yeah i have th full Ubuntu 8.04, tanath
<bjames> rogue_trade: can you find it in the system menus?
<curtis> fde: what is that?
<djzn> how do I set the users to login my box without a password (no need for security here)...
<adriaan> djzn: unfortunately there's only a 32 bit .deb available
<hwilde> !autologin | djzn
<ubottu> Factoid autologin not found
<fde> curtis: type: '/msg fde hi'
<djzn> adriaan: oh that's the issue...LOL
<fde> curtis: in here
<adriaan> djzn: and sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture does not seem to work
<djzn> adriaan: that's what I am saying...
<hwilde> djzn, google autologin   it goes in your gconf or gdm.conf or something
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, well, any updates have been sparse. i'm pretty sure i got an update-manager update though, which should have gone out to everyone
<djzn> a couple of things will never work... at least for now...
<Hammer89> bjames: what laptop are you using, out of curiosity?
<curtis> okay now what?
<amrik> How can I check how up-to-date/out-of-date an Ubuntu mirror is?
<djzn> do you have the 32 bit libs?
<bjames> Hammer89: Sony Vaio PCG-FR315S
<rogue_trader> vbabiy-laptop, I hope there will be updates soon, as I also use a laptop with an ATI radeon chipset which makes X crash
<djzn> adriaan: the 32 bit libs, do you have it?
<adriaan> not sure
<flokuehn> rader: those keys are not supported on my laptop
<flokuehn> 23:40 < Hammer89> bjames: haven't been able to find it myself, lol
<flokuehn> 23:40 < BenB> hwilde: which country are you in?
<fde> curtis: In your IRC client, where you respond to me... type '/msg fde hi' please
<djzn> adriaan: do you use SKYPE?
<adriaan> djzn: I'll see what errors I get
<adriaan> djzn: no :)
<ozfalcon> tanath, I found "googleearth-package". it says it makes a deb package..... Do I have to make a deb aout of it?
<djzn> adriaan: they have a tutorial which they tell you to install a huge amount of 32 bit libraries..
<fde> !register | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<vbabiy-laptop> tanath: I just enabled pre-release packages and I got a whole bunch of updates so it looks like I have not needed it yet
<IronMaidenAWAy> need help
<djzn> adriaan: I believe that you can run 32bit apps after those libs are in the system
<IronMaidenAWAy> for winex
<curtis> i have to register
<Hammer89> bjames: thanks... using a toshiba myself... hotkeys for brightness wont work,,, can't find any other way to control it... rather annoying, actually
<djzn> adriaan: with force-architecture
<curtis> where can i register?
<bjames> Hammer89: tell me about it
<adriaan> djzn: could you link it, please?
<IronMaidenAWAy> http://195.24.93.218/screen/Screenshot.png
<Necrodrako>  Hello, Im using ubuntu 8.04 im trying to set my usb headset as default alsa sound device, i tried settign in the normal prreference/sound thing and it does not work, i ran asoundconf list and it does not appear on the list. However, my headset works perfectly fine with skype. itc C-Media brand, any ideas what i can do?
<fde> curtis: uhh... type /nickserv register <any_password_you_want>
<vbabiy-laptop> Has any one had issue with sound in flash video when having totem open
<bjames> Hammer89: I've also seen a regression in 3D support in Ubuntu 8.04
<Ghostinthedarkne> HELP!! can someone help me with this Please .... ERROR : " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<curtis> curtis21
<fde> curtis: then /msg fde hi again
<Hammer89> bjames: hrm... haven't noticed that
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, found the changelog: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, ah, that works :)
<tanath> ozfalcon, ah, sounds familiar... maybe. hold on
<bjames> Hammer89: maybe I should just invest in a newer laptop soon
<fde> curtis: '/nickserv register <any_password_not_curtis21>   :P
<djzn> adriaan: sorry i'm in a rush. look for Ubuntu Foruns Skype 64bit.... google for it
<curtis> do you have gmail?
<shane2peru_> anyone got a good program to view the mysql databases, and see what is in them?
<vbabiy-laptop> tanath: but I don't recommend installing those.
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, are you attempting to install vmware?
<bjames> problem with Linux is that no-one wants to support really old hardware and no-one can support really new hardware - so you're ok if you have a middle-age laptop, but not much else! lol
<shane2peru_> simple too, I know nothing of mysql
<fde> curtis: yes, but I'd rather not give it in a channel with 1300 people...
<tanath> vbabiy-laptop, hmm?
<svl> My laptop (Toshiba Portege R500) doesn't mute its speakers when headphones get plugged in. How do I determine which obscure options I have to add to alsa-base to get that to work?
<curtis> fde
<Starnestommy> curtis: try using a different nickname and registering that
<tanath> ozfalcon, here's the google repository page: http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/ubuntu704.html
<curtis> fde: you want mine?
<curtis> i dont really care.
<fde> curtis: It's not a good idea to say it in the channel...
<Hammer89> bjames: maybe mess with xgamma in terminal? (xgamma -help)
<IronMaidenAWAy> can somebody help me
<curtis> i have a crap email that i dont use
<fde> curtis: just type '/nickserv register sitruc'
<^root^> okay, i  need a solution. Add/Remove is running and installing softwares. Its a long list of softwares, and it will take about 14 hours. Currently i am using my laptop and DSL connected via usb port, called eth1(direct, no proxy). If i hibernate my laptop and go to another place, and connect on a Proxy-enabled LAN using ethernet, will the Add/Rempove continue?. What if i give that LAN's proxy setting right now in my network proxy, will they be
<^root^>  loaded on hibernate resume?
<bjames> Hammer89: maybe, although that should just be a pixel value multiplier (not backlight brightness, which is independent)
<ozfalcon> tanath, thanks.
<scott> anyone found a way to get paltalk to work in linux? I have tried Wine, that won do it
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: YES
<scott> wont
<hischild> curtis, fde, if you need to exchange addresses, both of you can pm me, registered or not. I'll pass on the message if need be.
<tanath> ozfalcon, http://earth.google.com/tour/thanks-linux4.html
<Starnestommy> fde: if you want to be able to get PMs from unregistered users, type "/msg nickserv set unfiltered on"
<fractal420> is there a way to make a panel always on bottom? so say a web browser covers it when maximized.
<davi1> Does anyone know of any software to use to sync Ubuntu with Motorola phones?
<fde> Starnestommy: I don't though... hehe
<curtis> fde: email me at cslaght54@aol.com
<cgillogly> is there something new in hardy that causes it cache stuff in memory, but not release it when the program closes...?
<shane2peru_> davi1, moto4lin it is in the repos
<scott> paltlak on linux anyone?
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, watch the caps please. The problem with vmware at this time is that the vmmon module has a line in it which has to be changed. You can see which line as it also states the error.
<Oswaldo> hello
<tanath> ozfalcon, actually, here's an ubuntu wiki page on installing it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Laser88> fractal420: enlightenment
<Oswaldo> Greetings from Lima
<ozfalcon> tanath, great.
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, if you google for this error, you will also find some pages suggesting the any-any patch. This will not work. (i've had the error myself)
<fde> curtis: No... I want to help interactively... I can do it here, but it'll be hard for you to follow probably...
<shane2peru_> anyone know of a simple mysql viewer that will allow me to see the databases
<tanath> ozfalcon, it's terribly slow for me though.. despite direct rendering :-/
<IronMaidenAWAy> can somebody help me with wineX
<georgy28> shane2peru_, : phpmyadmin
<hischild> shane2peru_, something like phpmyadmin iirc
<cgillogly> reason i ask is when i run either deluge or transmission BT clients, and d/l my torrents, memory usage ends up going way up (a lot of it being cache)  but it's never released when i close the programs
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, didn't winex become cedega?
<curtis> can you invite me to a private chat?
<IronMaidenAWAy> with cedega cant install GGClient
<scott> are there any voice chats for linux like paltalk?
<fde> curtis: I'm trying... but you need to be registered, else I'll get spammed by a million people
<hischild> curtis, fde, join a random channel (like #this-random-channel-or-sth )
<shane2peru_> georgy28, hischild which is more simple iirc or phpmyadmin?  I have played with phpmyadmin before a little
<bjames> I suppose I should be content that ndiswrapper is fixed for my wireless card - expecting 3D graphics to work (again!), backlight brightness and function keys to work is a little optimistic
<Chapai> is there no fix for the lines in videos, flash or other wise. very very noticable on a bigger screen. using nvidia by they way
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, or is that the older open source version of cedega...
<paulcros1> 8
<Oswaldo> I'm looking for help with wireless access in my laptop with Ubunty Hardy
<Hasone_> fde, are you still there?
<Hasone_> I got bcc'd
<hischild> shane2peru_, iirc stands for if i remember correctly.
<fde> curtis: type '/j #curtis'
<ibleed> scott, skype i believe is voice chat
<shane2peru_> hischild, ha ha ooops. :)  Thanks
<georgy28> shane2peru_, : for me i  prefer phpmyadmin
<curtis> '/j #curtis
<scott> there is skype for linux
<fde> Hasone_: yup
<scott> ok I will look for it
<hischild> shane2peru_, phpmyadmin may be a bit tricky to set up, but it's well worth the trouble.
<shane2peru_> georgy28, hischild I will check it out, thanks.
<curtis> scott: want a link?
<fde> curtis: no spaces /j #curtis
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: I have tried the any any fix and the other fix that you have to adjust a file and that one doesn't work either..
<shane2peru_> hischild, I think it is automagically setup when installed from the repos, in Gutsy I installed it once.
<Hasone_> fde: my cd failed its checksums, and that was the problem before.
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, when install ggclient with cedega wtrite close other proccess
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, hmm... i seem to remember that giving my cousing spyware...
<Hasone_> fde: I'm burning a new, better one as we speak.
<curtis> curtis21
<hischild> shane2peru_, i have no experience in setting it up from repo's. Might be that it does it's magic by itself :)
<miyarstim> cgillogly, thats how it works, the data stays cached but if soemthing else needs it later it is available
<shane2peru_> hischild, right, thanks!
<curtis> fde: i did
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, *cousin
<fde> Hasone_: awesome hope it works
<thompa> walkman opens in 64 but not 386??
<georgy28> shane2peru_,: yes, it is in the repos
<ozfalcon> tanath, Ok, wiki says it doesn't like compiz. Which is expected. I have found a lot of GL apps not happy with compiz.
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, what file did you adjust? How did you adjust it? What have you tried so far? Can you pastebin your error?
<nixnoob> hey i have a problem with my lexmark printer, the first page prints then the print stops and i have to manually power it off, I can only print one page at a time without the printer freezing im on Gutsy...
<shane2peru_> georgy28, thanks!
<cgillogly> miyarstim, is this new in hardy, cuz i don't remember is doing this in gusty?
<SnakeArt> Hi! During installation of wacom-kernel-source package in 7.10, I've received strange error: " no kernel headers in /usr/src/linux/" What package should I install?
<tanath> ozfalcon, yeah, that was prolly it. that'll be fixed someday :P
<Hasone_> yeah. if not, fde, I'm goin to go use a computer with a more reliable cd-burner.
<curtis> fde: cslaght54@aol.com
<curtis> fde: then we can do a gmail chat
<ozfalcon> tanath, How do I disable compiz? Do you know? (I don't need any fancy windowing etc)
<fde> curtis: /join #curtis <-- copy and paste from / to s and type it like it's a reply to me
<tanath> ozfalcon, you can install fusion-icon to switch back and forth between compiz & metacity :)
<georgy28> shane2peru_, : after install just type in your browser http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<^root^> anyone?
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: yeah I can pastebin it for you one sec
<andre_pl> is it possible to install ff2 and ff3 beside eachother?
<shane2peru_> georgy28, ok, installing now
 * fde tries his best not to scream
<Oswaldo> Hello, I'm looking for help with wireless access in my laptop with Ubunty Hardy
<Hasone_> nevermind, this cd burner sucks.
<tanath> ozfalcon, or if you don't want to install another app, or use the notification tray space, you can make shortcuts on your desktop to switch back and forth
<tanath> ozfalcon, one would link to 'metacity --replace' and the other to 'compiz --replace'
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath,
<IronMaidenAWAy> look when install with cedega
<IronMaidenAWAy> Error Code:	-5003 : 0xffffec75
<IronMaidenAWAy> Error Information:
<IronMaidenAWAy> >SetupNew\SetupDLL.cpp (711)
<IronMaidenAWAy> PAPP:Garena
<IronMaidenAWAy> PVENDOR:Ocean Global Holding (http://www.GG-Game.com)
<FloodBot1> IronMaidenAWAy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miyarstim> cgillogly, i use server install, top shows my memory usage with the same cached value increasing in both 7.10 and 8.04, there is a webpage somewhere that explains exactly whats going on, i was only looking at it last week, cant remember url, got it off google though
<hischild> !pastebin | IronMaidenAWAy
<ubottu> IronMaidenAWAy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<monkeyBox> Is there a gui tool for scanning for bluetooth devices?
<IronMaidenAWAy> sorry for flood
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, careful there. not a good idea to flood on irc. particularly bad for channels with over 1k users :P
<Vlet> monkeyBox: Load synaptic and search for bluetooth
<Oswaldo> going AFK, be back soon
<shane2peru> hischild, yep, automagic setup via apt-get
<SnakeArt> How to get kernel headers in /usr/src/linux on 7.10? What package should I install?
<Avgustin> Âñåì ïðèâåò, åñòü êòî-íèòü, êòî ïî ðóññêè ãîâîðèò? =))
<ozfalcon> tanath, ok, I just used metacity --replace
<tanath> SnakeArt, something like linux-headers-generic
<hischild> SnakeArt, uname -r  will give your kernel version. Then use  < sudo aptitude install linux-headers-<insert kernel version>    > be sure NOT to add spaces.
<Oswaldo> back!
<cgillogly> miyarstim, ok, i'll try to find it...i know that top shows the high usage, and the large amount under cached as well
<ozfalcon> tanath, I seem to be in metacity now. I hope it sticks cause im about to uninstall compiz.
<squidly> SnakeArt: the kernel header dont go in /usr/src/linux.. but if you need the headers linux-headers-$version
<squidly> or linux-headers-generic
<tanath> ozfalcon, why would you uninstall it?
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: http://pastebin.com/d29331f8c
<cgillogly> miyarstim, just never seen it before in gusty, and seeing as how i have 8GB of ram and it was showing as being used, kinda had me wondering
<monkeyBox> Vlet, thx
<bhsx> anyone know how to setup virtualbox so that multiple users can access one XP image?
<Avgustin> hi evry body, who can help me?
<ozfalcon> tanath, Never use it. Don't really like it.
<squidly> does have the directions to update my 7.04 to 7.10 so I can go up to 8.04?
<tanath> ozfalcon, just use fusion-icon and you can switch back and forth.
<tanath> ozfalcon, you know you can turn off the stuff you don't like, right? it's very customizable
<maxb> Hi, I'm struggling to find useful documentation about NetworkManager, specifically how I might make it ignore the DNS search suffix provided by DHCP and use one I specify, assuming that's even possible without hacking the source. Does anyone know?
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, join in other channel for min pls
<svl> how do I discover what soundcard my laptop has so I can effectively google for ways to fix it not muting when plugging in my headphones?
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, what does uname -r give you? (it's one line, paste here please)
<tanath> ozfalcon, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<svl> there was some command that listed all hardware on a system - but I can't bring it to mind anymore... :/
<maxb> svl: lspci would be a good first place to look
<Oswaldo> Hello, I'm looking for help with wireless access in my laptop with Ubunty Hardy
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, hmm?
<ozfalcon> tanath, And I don't want other users complaining if they switch it on - then GL apps crawl like a snail
<Vlet> bhsx: perhaps you could put the image in /usr/local/share and give everyone write permissions to it
<SnakeArt> tanath & hischild: I've already instaled these packages ,but wacom-kernel-source package returns with an error " no kernel headers in /usr/src/linux/"
<Ghostinthedarkne> 2.6.24-16-generic
<georgy28> svl ; lspci
<aleatorio> 	
<aleatorio> Following this tutorial "http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=7115&pagina=2" I compiled the Apache, postgresql and configured, the two work. Php Compilei the only can'tI load the module in the php apache. Changed the Apache httpd.conf of adding "LoadModule php5_module modules/libphp5.so" but to try reinciar apache with the command apachectl restart it returns this error "httpd: Syntax error on line 54 of / etc/apache
<aleatorio> 2/conf/httpd . conf: Can not load / etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: / etc/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: can not open shared object file: No such file or directory. "
<FloodBot1> aleatorio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miyarstim> cgillogly, 8gb, thats just greedy
<aleatorio> 	
<aleatorio> 		
<tanath> ozfalcon, then you can tell them to change it :P
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, becouse here cant paste errors...
<Vlet> III
<Avgustin> hey... peoples, tell me please, who knows programm for ADSL connection to PPPoE protocol?
<bhsx> Vlet: i've already put it in /home/VM and chmod'd it to 777
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, yeah, that's what the pastebin is for
<hischild> SnakeArt, give the link this returns please --> sudo aptitude install pastebinit && ls /usr/src/ | pastebinit
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: 2.6.24-16-generic
<svl> maxb, georgy28: thanks
<ozfalcon> tanath, it has no benifit anyway.
<tanath> ozfalcon, i suspect you haven't used it much
<^root^> I am using Pidgin to Connect t this channel, i wanna know how can i set up auto join of certain channels?
<adriaan> ozfalcon: I disagree
<tanath> ozfalcon, personally, i hate to do without it
<Vlet> bhsx: okay, now perhaps you could put a symlink to that location in /etc/skel called .virtualbox (or whatever virtualbox expects it to be)
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, this one i haven't seen. this one is from the any-any patch?
<tanath> ozfalcon, i particularly love the negative plugin :)
<adriaan> ^root^: in main window, go to buddies > add chat
<ozfalcon> tanath, I used it quit a bit a while back.
<Steve^^> Cool command line tool of the day:   espeak   -  My computer can talk to me!
<el-faro> hola
<tanath> ozfalcon, makes reading much easier on the eyes
<Oswaldo> Hello, I'm looking for help with wireless access in my laptop with Ubunty Hardy
<tanath> ozfalcon, put plugin is handy...
<ozfalcon> tanath, how?
<Oswaldo> Hola el-faro
<Vlet> bhsx: so that would make it so any new accounts, automatically get a .virtualbox directory in their home which points to /home/vbx
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: no just doing it normal
<Oswaldo> Saludos desde Lima, Perú
<ozfalcon> tanath, oh the negative plugin you mean?
<tanath> ozfalcon, it inverts the colours. it's _much_ easier to read light on dark, than dark on light.
<tanath> ozfalcon, that's what i said...
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: this is the other fix I tried : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770716
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, http://195.24.93.218/screen/Screenshot3.png
<IronMaidenAWAy> look
<tanath> ozfalcon, and i keep finding more useful things
<Chrysalis> i cant scroll up and down over java/flash or use my back/forward mouse buttons in file browser, is the is linux thing or a pull mouse driver?
<bhsx> Vlet: not a bad idea, let me try that
<macan> halo there
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, heh, why didn't you just use the pastebin?
<david_-_-> Steve^^: what do i do with that "  espeak   -  My computer can talk to me! " ? type it in the terminal?
<jamxUK> Hi guys. Anyone good with nfs?
<Avgustin> any body see me? =))
<^root^> andriaan: but thats temporary, once i disconnect, and quit pidgin, on next login, i will have to join all channels again, isnt it so?
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, you have repacked vmmon.tar? If so, can you please untar it for me, and pastebin that entire file? or at least the section which contains the change?
<Steve^^> david_-_-,   copy this into a terminal:   espeak hello\ david!
<Vlet> bhsx: and obviously put the same symlink into existing homes
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, looks like you're emulating win98. try winxp?
<adriaan> ^root^: no, they stay in your list (although only on this computer, they don't transfer over if you use pidgin at school or something)
<^root^> Steve^^: : that doesnt word at my system
<Vlet> !anyone | jamxUK
<ubottu> jamxUK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bhsx> right
<ozfalcon> I just nuked it.
<jamxUK> Vlet: fair enough. here goes...
<Traveler3> <</msg ubottu ettiquette>>
<david_-_-> Steve^^: i get alot of error and could not open when i do that.
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: change #include “asm/bitops.h” to #include “linux/bitops.h”
<Steve^^> ^root^, you might need to install espeak then (sudo aptitude install espeak)
<adriaan> ^root^: and if you tick "autojoin when account comes online", they join when you start pidgin (obviously)
<Traveler3> waht do you do when you gettothe initrmfs line
<Steve^^> david_-_-, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<asizemore> uh
<Oswaldo> Hello, I'm looking for help with wireless access in my laptop with Ubunty Hardy
<david_-_-> Steve^^: hardy.. gnome
<asizemore> I know this is wrong by a long shot
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, i use old version on cedega and cant change
<^root^> and where should i do that?
<Steve^^> david_-_-, what are the errors (don't paste them all). Do they look sound card related?
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, did you try wine?
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, you can with winecfg
<david_-_-> steve6
<asizemore> how do I check my version of ubuntu
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, you have to change a line like that yes. Not exactly to that. The changed line should read  << #include "linux/bitops.h" >>  instead of   << #include "asm/bitops.h >>  and not the entire line. Note that i surround commands and other functions with << and >> which should _NOT_ be added on commands
<georgy28> asizemore, : cat /etc/issue
<david_-_-> Steve^^: PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY and so on.
<genii> asizemore: lsb_release -a
<jamxUK> I have 3 file systems mounted into /share. (2 are raid arrays, and 1 is a seperate drive). I have nfs set up and I can share /home no problem. The export for /share shows the there mount points, and I can go into them but I see no content and I can't write anything. If I unmount the three file systems in /share then I can read/write into the mountpoint folders. Any ideas?
<Steve^^> ^root^, in a terminal. (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal)  I assume you are new to linux?
<asizemore> okay
<adriaan> ^root^: Buddies > Add Chat > Choose the IRC account you want to join with, type in the channel and tick the option on the bottom of the window
<asizemore> why can't I get my crap to update then
<Integration> hey guys this is weird my laptop connection on the internet stopped working on my laptop on both windows and ubuntu I had to use a portable nic card to access the internet any ideas?
<SnakeArt> hischild: http://paste.stgraber.org/3057
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, apparently it didn't install properly anyway
<asizemore> it says I've got 6.06
<genii> asizemore: Also uname -a gives some info
<Steve^^> david_-_-, that sounds a little serious! and sadly outside of my expertise. does sound work normally in your system?
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, and wine is comparable
<asizemore> how can I upgrade to 8.04?
<asizemore> command line ssh please :P
<david_-_-> steve^ yes my sound works great  why you ask?
<hischild> SnakeArt, sorry i have to run :( bbl .... check the versions :)
<satokun> I'm upgrading to 8.04 and I have a two-drive setup.  I have two questions, first, I think I've figured out how to re-mount my data drive as /home/, would there would be any complications to this?
<maxim_> hi
<tanath> is do-release-upgrade in gutsy?
<hischild> Ghostinthedarkne, i have to go for a bit. I'll be back later.
<Ghostinthedarkne> hischild: yeah thats what I did..
<Steve^^> david_-_-,  just trying to diagnose the problem
<Goodwill> z
<asizemore> genii: how can I upgrade to 8.04?
<genii> asizemore: You want to upgrade a remote box you are logged into by ssh from 6.06 to 8.04?
<Oswaldo> Integration, since you got access again with an external car issue.d, it sounds like a hardware
<asizemore> yeah
<asizemore> genii: yeah
<daemon3> Has anyone been able to get video support for NVidia Gefore drivers?
<daemon3> After the hardy upgrade, I mean.
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, i change to windows 2003 (xp) but again send this error and cant install
<euxneks> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<david_-_-> Steve^^: here is the full error i get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9307/
<Integration> Oswaldo, yea i was thinking about that but I haven't done any changes?
<euxneks> oh
<euxneks> durh
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, 2003 & xp are two different OSes
<euxneks> nm daemon3
<Vlet> daemon3: my 8600gts worked like a charm
<adriaan> ^root^: did it work?
<genii> asizemore: It's better if you can get to the actual console for it. You also need to do 6.06->6.10->7.04->71.0->8.04 path
<daemon3> euxneks: Yes, I already tried that. :-(
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, 2003 isn't so good for games
<IronMaidenAWAy> aaaa i loook
<genii> *7.10
<SnakeArt> genii: Nice to meet You. Remember my issue with bamboo one? No effect so far
<daemon3> Vlet: Do you know how to check your driver name?  lspci doesn't seem to work.
<asizemore> genii: is there a page describing how to do that?
<Oswaldo> sounds like both Windows and Linux recognized your external card without any intervention from you.
<genii> SnakeArt: I can't remember that specific issue offhad, apologies :)
<Vlet> daemon3: what do you mean it doesn't work? it doesn't work, or it's not showing your card?
<genii> asizemore: one moment
<asizemore> thanks
<insomnia_> could i get a few highly recommended torrent programs? appreciate the help
<SnakeArt> Is there anyone with 8.04 and Wacom Bamboo One pentablet?
<asizemore> insomnia_: azures
<asizemore> insomnia_: azureus
<david_-_-> when i do espeak hello\ david! i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/9307/
<IronMaidenAWAy> tanath, again cant open full screen  http://195.24.93.218/screen/Screenshot4.png
<insomnia_> thankis
<pedro> como entro no servidor em portugues
<adriaan> insomnia_: Transmission is default for ubuntu 8.04
<Oswaldo> Hello, I'm looking for help with wireless access in my laptop with Ubunty Hardy
<daemon3> Vlet: It doesn't show my card.
<tanath> IronMaidenAWAy, also, garena apparently only supports win98/me/xp. not 2003
<adriaan> insomnia_: or does it not really meet your needs?
<IronMaidenAWAy> i change
<Vlet> IronMaidenAWAy: from looking at that software's site, I'm guessing it does a lot of snooping into your system's memory looking for 'hack' programs kids use to mess with games... wine is able to run windows applications, but it's fair to say that it's not the most robust environment, so something unusual like this might totally break wine
<pedro> quero entrar no canal em portugues
<zvacet>              asizemore :                          https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<insomnia_> using 7.10
<genii> asizemore: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197               and follow the instructions for server install since you are at commandline
<asizemore> thank you
<Oswaldo> I'm trying the Live CD, but it asks me to have something called "wpasupplicant" to connect to the wireless router.
<genii> SnakeArt: Something about bamboo sounds familiar though :)
<adriaan> ^root^: did it work?
<Steve^^> david_-_-, by the looks of it, this error is only with text to speech (and espeak), so if sound is working everywhere else, there isn't much to worry about
<Vlet> daemon3: sound like it's not lspci, but that your card isn't getting recognized. have you tried using nvidia's driver installer script instead of the one that ships with the restricted driver manager?
<insomnia_> and new to ubuntu, first day actually so just trying to get my stuff sorted out, and trying to get things headed in the right direction with some help :D
<SnakeArt> genii: I knew that You will remember:)
<satokun> I'm doing a clean install of 8.04 and I have a two-drive setup, was running 7.10.  I have two questions, first, my data drive was /home/ in my old setup, and running through the partitioner manually I think I figured out how to remount it as such. Would there would be any complications (such as being able to access the data/permissions etc) to this?
<^root^> adriaan: yup, seems so :P :D
<^root^> adriaan: now i will uninstall xchat :P :D why have an extra software :D
<adriaan> insomnia_: not sure, but I taker it transmission is in the repositories somewhere
<daemon3> Yes, but in order to install the driver, I need to know the exact model number.
<tanath> adriaan, yes
<nixnoob> hey i have a problem with my lexmark printer, the first page prints then the print stops and i have to manually power it off, I can only print one page at a time without the printer freezing im on Gutsy...
<daemon3> I can use envyn
<adriaan> insomnia_: it's lightweight, and it fits well in gnome, obviously
<asizemore> I'm probably going to drop, lol
<tanath> adriaan, for some reason they made it the default bt client for hardy
<daemon3> That was to Vlet
<adriaan> ^root^: indeed :)
<genii> SnakeArt: The wacom tablet, no?
<Steve^^> ^root^, is that sarcasm? there is no point in removing xchat, Linux won't mind.. and you can come talk to us again some time!
<insomnia_> thanks :D
<david_-_-> Steve^^: lol yea but i hate bugs and want my comp full working so far its at 90% working with that error and my usb ports not working.
<SnakeArt> genii: Yeah
<zvacet> asizemore why?
<amrik> How can I check how up-to-date/out-of-date an Ubuntu mirror is?
<jumbers> I'm having an issue with my panels staying in place. The panel with the clock, etc and the panel with my workspaces keep switching places with each other every time I reboot. I keep having to switch them back every time I boot up the computer
<Vlet> daemon3: oh, so you don't know what type of card you have? hmm. maybe open your box and look? :p
<asizemore> zvacet: why what?
<adriaan> ^root^: you might want to check out irc-helper plugin for pidgin too
<^root^> Steve^^: no, not actually, i love xchat, really good software, just that i save my disk spave by bits.....
<asizemore> oh
<asizemore> zvacet: because I'm ssh upgrading
<insomnia_> and another thing, i cant make xmms my default mp3 player. i tried "right clicking" an mp3 and opening with xmms, but no option  to make it default
<adriaan> ^root^: it does away with all the message tabs from chanservers, nickservers etc
<Vlet> ^root^: irssi ftw!
<zvacet> asizemore : i understand that youi ant to give up.Sorry for misundersatanding
<^root^> adriaan: i cant find that plugin....
<daemon3> Vlet: No.
<asizemore> zvacet: actually, I was thinking about sexual favors
<^root^> Vlet: what?
<david_-_-> ^root^: what plug in maybe i could help.
<Vlet> ^root^: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<SnakeArt> genii: since our last chat, there's nothing new. No /de/vinput/wacom, no response on any event from tablet. My only hope is 8.04 .Maybe new kernel and new libraries will work
<adriaan> ^root^: it's not in the repo's, I think I got it somewhere off the pidgin plugin site
<adriaan> ^root^: been a while since I installed it, though
<Vlet> ^root^: irssi irc client = wonderful
<^root^> Vlet: that i know, the IRSSI thing... but i need Pidgin for other things, so its better to have only this for all things
<asizemore> yes
<asizemore> pidgin is okay
<con-man> Hardon Hery?  Should I upgrade or do a clean install?
<Steve^^> david_-_-,  its possible that install "libsox-fmt-all" would solve the problem, but the funny thing is, I don't have them installed myself.
<insomnia_> got a problem with mp3s, i cant make xmms my default mp3 player. i tried "right clicking" an mp3 and opening with xmms, but no option  to make it default
<insomnia_> anyone?
<zvacet> asizemore : don´t mix sex and comp  something will end bad
<Vlet> ^root^: hmm, I don't like cooking in the bathroom, and I don't like IRC in my IM program ;)
<asizemore> zvacet: haha, so offtopic, but funny
<adriaan> insomnia_: you could add the command yourself
<^root^> adriaan: ahan, okay, i will try to find that myself as well..
<wfcef> l
<shane2peru> con-man, download the iso, and burn a disk in case the upgrade fails. :)  You are all set to install, oohh, and don't forget to backup, then run an upgrade
<tanath> insomnia_, right click on an mp3 and there's a list of programs with radio buttons (circular). click the radio button next to the app you want to be the default.
<ozfalcon> How do I change the places locations???
<tanath> insomnia_, if it's not there, you can add it
<DistroJockey> ^root^, adriaan : It's called  pidgin-plugin-pack
<^root^> Vlet: i am fan of all in one programs, and the father of all, Eclipse :P :D
<SnakeArt> Is there anyone with Wacom Bamboo One (CTF-430) and Hardy?
<asizemore> gwfaw
<zvacet>  :)
<Vlet> ^root^: blargh! ;)
<asizemore> 30+- minutes
<con-man> shane2peru: so the hardon hery works fine if the upgrade completes? no disadvantage to upgrading?
<david_-_-> anyone that is good at message errors can you please take a look at this for me and tell me why i am getting over 20 errors when i do dmesg in the term,please http://paste.ubuntu.com/9310/
<ozfalcon> How do I change the places locations (ie documents, videos, music, pictures)
<adriaan> all: I freed the fish, but I want to put it away again. Anyone know which process I have to kill?
<insomnia_> nope
<shane2peru> con-man, I have yet to find one, I mean everyone has a different experience based on their hardware.  I'm running the 64bit version, runs fine.
<tanath> con-man, some people have had issues, but i find it much faster and more stable
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Can someone help me solve this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4852527
<Danish989> Hi all
<stefg> ozfalcon: replace them with symlinks to the actual location
<TeamColtra[NADC]> On here or in the thread
<shane2peru> con-man, I have it running on three different computers, one has ATI card, I had to fiddle with that to get it to work, the laptop was fine
<^root^> haaaa, i thought may be with pidgin i will remove the limit of 20 channel at max, :(
<MatBoy_> does someone know anything about an intel 2200BG with WPA and disconnection after connect ?
<moon`> Hey, I just installed nessus via sudo apt-get install nessus.  After the install I can't find where it was installed to.  To open the program you just have to type nessus to run it, but find nessus doesn't yield any results
<shane2peru> con-man, my desktop has been fine too.
<moon`> how can I find it?
<fde> TeamColtra[NADC]: ATI?
<con-man> shane2peru: good to know!
<TeamColtra[NADC]> @fde yes
<satokun> Am I able to mount a /home partition with my data to a clean install?
<Danish989> Does anyone know how to fix the BusyBox problem yet? I installed Hardy Heron using WUBI inside Windows XP two days ago, and out of nowhere, now it refuses to boot and I'm stuck at the Busy Box command line ..... does anyone know what to do?
<con-man> oh crap. I should stop calling it hardon. maybe I have dislexia :|
<Vermux> how do I restart Samba in Kubuntu?
<Danish989> con-man: dyslexia
<shane2peru> con-man, the laptop occaisonally locks up, seems to be related to amsn and openoffice running at the same time.
<evilbug> do need a physical cd,or can i upgrade directly by mounting the alternate.iso?
<^root^> oh and one more thing, i have HP 6720s, any good links/tips for it?
<Hasone_> what do you do, what do you do, what do you do when they come for you
<fde> TeamColtra[NADC]: I'm a good guesser... heh... I'm afraid you'll have to go with either 'radeon' or 'ati' if you want to stick to Hardy... until ATI update their drivers...
<adriaan> con-man: seems more like la tourette or something :)
<shane2peru> evilbug, I think you should be able to mount the iso and upgrade off that, may be tricky though.
<evilbug> Hasone_- it's "wacha gonna do" :)
<evilbug> shane2peru- how come?
<^root^> Hasone_: is that a song? seems nice...
<SnakeArt> Is there someone with bamboo one pentablet and ubuntu 8.04?
<evilbug> ^root^- are you serious?
<zvacet> evilbug : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743943
<Hasone_> evilbug, it didn't start out as that song, so I claim my right to type it however I want.
<tanath> evilbug, that would be "what'chya" methinks
<fde> TeamColtra[NADC]: for what it's worth, it is a VERY common issue, on all current distros, so you're not alone... just have to wait on ATI's bad Linux driver support.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> @fde, is there a way to roll back?
<fde> TeamColtra[NADC]: Nope
<shane2peru> evilbug, just never done it before, I mean mounting iso's is a synch and in theory, upgrading via that iso mounted shouldn't be a problem either
<evilbug> HA! :)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ... so I am stuck on windows
<TeamColtra[NADC]> :(
<evilbug> shane2peru- thanks
<^root^> evilbug: nope, not as much as you though i was :(
<TeamColtra[NADC]> oh well... gives me some good bonding time with photoshop
<Hasone_> TeamColtra[NADC], I am also stuck on windows. it is sad.
<RyanPrior> Is there a way to enable window previews in compositing Metacity like Aero and Compiz have?
<shane2peru> evilbug I have never even upgraded via a cd, so, maybe it would be easy, just not sure.
<Slart> RyanPrior: I've never run into one.. I doubt it
<evilbug> ^root^- everyone's bursting my bubble today :( oh well...
<adriaan> hasone_: I was on vista all day for a school assignment. Oh, the relief when I was done. Even more than usual :)
<shane2peru> con-man, if you download and burn the CD you should be able to upgrade via the cd too, and make it go faster.
<maxim_> how can i run yahoo mseenger
<crdlb> RyanPrior: it's much harder to do that with an xrender compositor
<^root^> evilbug: ooopsss, sorry, didnt mean that buddy, cheer up...
<satokun> Am I able to mount a /home partition from a previous install with my data to a clean install?  If so, would the same user name give me the same permissions to my data?
<maxim_> ?
<effowe> i've been having random crashes on 8.04 where it goes to a black screen and puts me back at the login screen, is there any error log that I can pull up to see what's going on?
<Hasone_> adriaan, I praise the gods every day that passes that I still haven't used vista.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Hasone_: Maybe we need a support group?
<Hasone_> TeamColtra[NADC], I think we do.
<tanath> adriaan, haha, i know how you feel.... i find it frustrating and... cripping
<david_-_-> anyone that is good at message errors can you please take a look at this for me and tell me why i am getting over 20 errors when i do dmesg in the term,please http://paste.ubuntu.com/9310/
<^root^> Hasone_: so do i :P
<tanath> adriaan, *crippling
<evilbug> ^root^- i wasn't serious :P
<adriaan> hasone_: well, it has a way of coming back to haunt you. I still have nightmares.
<shane2peru> effowe, are you able to log in?  What graphics card do you have?
<evilbug> zvacet- thanks!
<dek> more of a kernel question: anyone knows if I mark a shared memory segment to be destroyed with IPC_RMID and shmctl, can another process still attach it?
<^root^> evilbug: who says i was :P :D ;)
<tanath> effowe, cat ~/.xsession-errors
<Hasone_> adriaan: my resolve has double thanks to you. I will never let vista see the light of day!
<tanath> effowe, dmesg
<effowe> shane2peru: i log in just fine, and it works pretty well for the most part, just random crashes, im on an nvidia 8800gtx
<Hasone_> happily, my school has *nix computers
<TeamColtra[NADC]> at least I am not on vista anymore, I rolled back to XP SP2 Media Center
<Ghostinthedarkne> HELP!! can someone help me with this Please .... ERROR : " Unable to build the vmmon module. " Error I keep getting ? I think there is a problem with the compiler ??? I downloaded the essentials but same issue
<^root^> yay! i love IRC on Pidgin, so nice colours, sounds, and emoticons, thans Sean Egan...
<zvacet> evilbug :thank me when you are done
<^root^> thanks*
<Steve^^> Ghostinthedarkne, what is vmmon? what are you compiling?
<tanath> effowe, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ^root^:  I was never able to figure out IRC on pidgen
<adriaan> hasone_: yes, so do we, but I need to be able to use administrator programs in vista (apparently...)
<shane2peru> effowe, hmm, not sure, I had ATI graphics problems and it wouldn't even let me log in. Possible related to graphics??? not sure.
<evilbug> zvacet- k.i might just try the cd again.
<Slart> dek: we can help you with the hard stuff.. like what does "ls" do.. or "how do I install gimp.. we leave the easy things for the kernel boys in #linux ;)
<shane2peru> effowe, is there anything in the logs?
<Hasone_> y'know, if I can't get the stupid cd to burn this next time, I'm going to friggin order it in the mail.
<^root^> TeamColtra[NADC]: i did a while ago, wanna get help :P
<Hasone_> seriously.
<con-man> my numpad wont work even with numlock on
<con-man> grrrr
<Danish989> con-man: dyslexia
<adriaan> hasone_: I'm pretty sure the microsoft sponsorship has something to do with it
<stefg> david_-_-: either you have a bad CD/DVD in your drive, or your optical drive is broken
<Danish989> Does anyone know how to fix the BusyBox problem yet? I installed Hardy Heron using WUBI inside Windows XP two days ago, and out of nowhere, now it refuses to boot and I'm stuck at the Busy Box command line ..... does anyone know what to do?
<Hasone_> *&^{(*^*&^%*&{)* microsoft. they can (*^P)&*
<ozfalcon> stefg, No i want to put them in a subdirectory to clear up my home dir.
<tanath> con-man, check your kb layout
<dek> Slart: thanks, I ask there :)
<hischild> !language | Hasone_
<ubottu> Hasone_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> are there issues with disconnects and WPA2 ?
<adriaan> hehe
<effowe> hmm. ., ok i did the cat /var/log/X0rg.0.log and its pretty long.. i didnt see anything
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ^root^:  I will come to you once I get linux back, on windows I just use mIRC + Chatzilla + Windows Live Messenger
<^root^> so anyone there with HP 6720s?
<LordDiabolus> Ghostinthedarkne, VMware 6.5 will work out of the box with Hardy.  It's in beta now, but the beta is very slow with debugging turned on.  Virtual Box will hold you over if need be. :)
<Slart> dek: there's probably a kernel hacker channel too somewhere around..  perhaps look at kernel.org
<thinkingfrog> sup all
<zvacet> evilbug : if you have alternate it should be same ( I think even live will work)
<thinkingfrog> anyone have experience with the xrandr error changing resolutions?
<Hasone_> hischild, are you serious?
<Steve^^> Hasone_, did you censor that yourself, or is my xchat treating me like a child?
<effowe> can someone chat with me in pm about this?
<insomnia_> anyone know how to make xmms default mp3 player
<daemon3> Vlet: Sorry, but did you send me a message?
<stefg> ozfalcon: these are just bookmarks. put them where you want them and bokkmark tehm again
<hischild> Steve^^, that'd be him
<hischild> Hasone_, yes i am.
<Hasone_> Steve^^, I censored that myself.
<shane2peru> effowe, a little easier way is, System -> Administration -> System Logs
<tanath> insomnia_, i already told you...
<Hasone_> hischild, very well, then.
<david_-_-> stefg: it works fine able burn .avi as data and music on the cd's and burn them on the dvd as well i watch movies through the dvd drive and listen to cd's through it.
<Steve^^> good good!
<ozfalcon> stefg ok thanks
<insomnia_> sorry missed it
<con-man> tanath: ?
<^root^> TeamColtra[NADC]: dont tell me that... Come body be a man, ever heard of the famous quotes like " If i can make French Fries at my home free, why should i go to next door McDonalds?" and "Wheelchairs are meant for the people who are limp, cannot walk, do not want to walk or afraid to walk, are they for you?"
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Hasone_:  I want to point out what everytime i see your screen name, I think "Handsome"
<shane2peru> effowe, you can search there, and look for the date of your last crash and last time it happened, and look about that time, that will at least help get you pointed in the right direction
<tanath> insomnia_, there's also System > Prefs > Preferred apps
<MatBoy> hey guys
<monkeyBox> Vlet,  it doesn't look like there are any bluetooth apps that can scan and pair with devices, at least from what I can see in synaptic...
<con-man> tanath: didnt fix it
<Hasone_> by the way, )*&^*^(&^%# stands for "hubajarbagrrrgrrrrwarbababa"
<hischild> !ot ^root^
<ubottu> Factoid ot ^root^ not found
<hischild> !offtopic
<tanath> con-man, ?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MatBoy> are there issues with WPA2 and disconnects on an intel WLAN ?
<adriaan> insomnia_: right click mp3 file > properties > open with > Add...
<con-man> tanath: nothing in keyboard layout looks messed up
<stefg> david_-_-: so the CD that's in *now* might be bad. these errors mean: CD or DVD unreadable
<^root^> ALL: sorry, i went oftopic, so anyone needs noob level help from a senior noob? :P
<ozfalcon> stefg ah, I can just move them and they know where to look. Cool
<sebsebseb> MatBoy:  WPA2  might not even be suppourted by the Linux kernel yet
<tanath> insomnia_, right click on an mp3. there's a list of apps with radio buttons next to them. click the one you want. if it's not there, you can add it
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: mhh
<adriaan> insomnia: and if xmms isn't listed, you type a custom command at the bottom (I presume it's xmms?)
<david_-_-> stefg: uh there is nothing in it now it is empty. that is weird
<con-man> tanath: the keys on the numpad just move my mouse around
<Hasone_> ^root^, how do I make my cd burner better? It doesn't know how to make a cd without scratching it or something.
<tanath> insomnia_, right click and go to properties, that is
<effowe> shane2peru: check your pm
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: you know that quite for sure ?
<tanath> con-man, ah, i had that...
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ^root^:  I hear you, but there are just some features that I can get through main party apps that I can't get with free software, like the ability to drag and drop files to friends, etc.
<insomnia_> thanks tanath got it
<mneptok> sebsebseb: WPA2 is not a kernel-level issue, but a chipset driver level issue. there are certainly WPA2=capable chipsets for Linux.
<^root^> Hasone_: buy a new one :P, no hardware, i just know software related senior noob level issues...
<tanath> insomnia_, np
<shane2peru> effowe, don't know how. lol
<con-man> tanath: the fix?
<effowe> heh
<effowe> double click me or something
<tanath> con-man, lemme look for it..
<sebsebseb> MatBoy:  wireless is a very propritary thing sadly,  meaning certain wireless devices will not work with Linux at all, or they will with a lot of messing around.  Why? simple, because the hardware manufactures carn't be bothered to suppourt Linux with that hardware.  and the community hasn't done suppourt for it, which is very diffcult to do
<con-man> tanath: k
<shane2peru> effowe, I'm semi Linux knowledgeable, but irc, I'm  a nooooooob.
<maunykah> hello everyone-is it possible to remove the ubuntu desktop and all of the libraries? I'm currently using Kubuntu 8.04 and KDE4
<^root^> TeamColtra[NADC]: fall under the wheelchairs category then... :P :D i heard someone say on #linux that geeks do everything the bash way :D
<mneptok> MatBoy: lspci -vvv | grep etwork
<sebsebseb> mneptok: tell him that or he may have read it already when you told me
<tanath> con-man, Sys > Prefs > Keyboard > Mouse keys, to turn that off
<effowe> shane2peru: for sure, i dont know what im looking for in here, my last crash was like 15 minutes ago, so its in here somewhere..
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: yes, I understand that... I never have issues with intelcards, work out of the box, WEP also I thought and WPA maybe... WPA2 never tried
<shoot^> guys, fglrx keeps causing kernel crashes on Hardy... any pointers on how to fix?
<mneptok> MatBoy: 3945? 4965?
<amnatz> who do i install a splash screen ?
<tanath> con-man, layouts tab to make sure you have the right layout
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: it seems  that there should be some driver avialabe according to mneptok
<zvacet> maunykah : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekde   read remove Ubuntu
<amnatz> how*
<MatBoy> mneptok: old one, 2200BG
<Slart> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<stefg> maunykah: a first step would be to remove libgnome, which will take a /lot/ of the gnome stuff with it as dependency
<maunykah> thanks zvacet
<con-man> tanath: I think I do
<zvacet> maunykah : it is O.k.
<amnatz> thx
<maunykah> stefg do I do that through the terminal?
<mneptok> MatBoy: ah, that driver has been causing some issues with the Intel firmware hub (FWH) on some Hardy installations. are you running Hardy?
<maunykah> if so how would I go about that
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: by the way wireless isn't that secure full stop.  since  there are ways to get round WEP and technologies like it
<mib_h54k56> fix me
<cookiemonster078> I need help guys.Just installed hardy heron and it installed cdrom drivers on my dvd burner. Total noob so how do I fix??
<ozfalcon> does anyone have a "Public" folder in their home directory??? (Or did I somehow create it?)
<shane2peru> effowe, check out your sys, xorg, or kernel,  see if there is anything odd?  Or even keep checking back to see if something always shows up in the logs at the time of crashes.
<con-man> tanath: found it, its in the mouse keys tab
<adriaan> amantz: you have an elaborate graphical frontend with startup manager
<con-man> tanath: uncheck the option
<tanath> con-man, that's what i pointed you to...
<MatBoy> mneptok: I' masking for someone :) I putted him to Ubuntu ;)
<shane2peru> effowe, it will probably say error, or something.
<zvacet> maunykah :what uninstalling ubuntu?
<tanath> con-man, lol
<con-man> tanath: you told me the layout ta b?
<tanath> con-man, that was after
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: yes, aorund wep, but WPA is much more difficult
<david_-_-> stefg: why would it say that if there is nothing in the drive?
<tanath> con-man, in case that didn't do it
<adriaan> amantz: look for startupmanager in synaptic, or type "sudo apt-get install startupmanager" in a terminal
<effowe> shane: aight, thanks for the help, im looking around
<maunykah> zvacet, do you mean why? or what am I trying to uninstall?
<stefg> maunykah: synaptic... serach for all libgnome packages and check what they cause to be removed if you remove the lib-package
<shane2peru> effowe, no prob
<con-man> tanath: 1450 users = text scrolls by really fast
<mneptok> MatBoy: have them subscribe to bug 102982
<up_the_irons> hey guys...  quick *nix question.  I have a directory created by netatalk (via AFP share) with the following permissions: drwx--S---  <-- what does the 'S' mode do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102982 in linux-source-2.6.20 "intel_rng: FWH not detected " [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102982
<sebsebseb> MatBoy:  hardwired is  of course better than wireless, wireless will have issues regarding speeds where as hardwired will not
<mib_h54k56> dsl502T anyone?
<tanath> con-man, true :)
<con-man> yes
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ^root^:  if it makes you accept me as a man, I can honestly say that I did not pay for any of the software i have. (I beta tested, so i didn't pirate either)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ;)
<stefg> david_-_-: could be harmless... the drive tries to read a medium which simply isn't there
<tanath> con-man, but you did see the comment to open that app, which is the same comment that told you to disable that :P
<zvacet>      maunykah :                     I mean: "if so how would I go about that"
<^root^> TeamColtra[NADC]: thats better than piracy... I am a firm believer of FLOSS though
<TeamColtra[NADC]> pardon?
<adriaan> TeamColtra[NADC]: The testosteron level of that statement is off the charts.
<david_-_-> stefg: should i post it on the forums ? and see what everyone else may find out? or would it be a waste of my time?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: true
<maunykah> oh that..I was asking stefg a question..sorry zvacet=D
<stefg> david_-_-: if everything works i'd just ignore it
<TeamColtra[NADC]> I suspect sarcasm adriaan?
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: so is this wireless stuff for you or someone else?  I read something you said to the other guy
<sceo> how can I bulk-rename files?  like mv -R *.htm *.html -- something like that?  (but that command doesn't work)
<david_-_-> stefg: that is the point not everything works right the usb ports do not and neither does the dvd in wine.
<zvacet> maunykah :no,my mistake
<adriaan> TeamColtra: just a little bit, perhaps :)
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: yeah, he is in vmware, but I want to prove him that Ubuntu is the best there is :)
<scorp123> sceo: there is a variation of "mv" that can do that: "mmv" ... but you'd have to install it first I guess.
<sceo> scorp123; thanks I'll give it a look
<sebsebseb> Matboy:  yes Ubuntu is pretty good, but sadly not for all users
<adriaan> sceo: alternatively, you could write a script to do it
<GibbaTheHutt> might be able to use find & exec
<TeamColtra[NADC]> sebsebseb: Lies, ubuntu is great for everyone
<adriaan> sebsebseb: that is heresy! (and yes, that was fully sarcastic)
<^root^> MatBoy: what proof does it need? check the channel user count, ubuntu is at top, and since days since when i started checking :P
<zvacet> sebsebseb : nothing is
<stefg> david_-_-: the usb issue is unrelated, imho. so that's what the forums are for, and #winehq might be a good place to ask, too
<sebsebseb> Matboy: in fact certain users would just be better off with Windows or  a Windows alternative such as ReactOS when it is more mature  http://www.reactos.org
<^root^> sebsebseb: it is for all users if its for me... i gues...
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: nah, I switched over from Debian, what was a good idea, and changed in the beginning of this year from XFCE to gnome... ow man, how perfect is gnome these days, SMB, SDcards, all great !
<wakka-wakka> dumb question time: i just dl'd a game through a .deb file, i ran the file, and installed it, now how do i run it?
<wakka-wakka> =D
<sebsebseb> MatBoy:  yep GNome :)  KDE yuck
<adriaan> wakka-wakka: I take it it's not in your applications > games menu?
<GibbaTheHutt> wakka-wakka, does it appear on menu ?
<TeamColtra[NADC]> wakka-wakka:  Is it in the games folder?
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: well excpet for certain KDE apps for example Konversation and K3B
<wakka-wakka> nope
<rek-ubu> you're all in deep shit
<rek-ubu> omg wrong chan
<adriaan> wakka-wakka: what game was it, then?
<Supermaks> Hi! Please advice LJ-client with tags support?
<david_-_-> stefg: thank you, and the usb ports are not that big a deal but i will ask later in wine when i feel up to dealing with it more. again thank you stefg.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> then it should be in usr
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I use them in GNOME ;)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> usr/bin am i not correct?
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: yes same
<adriaan> TeamColtra: it should be, yes
<wakka-wakka> adriann: dope wars =D
<TeamColtra[NADC]> ^-- at wakka-wakka
 * sebsebseb for example Ubuntu is not for  many Windows gamers the ones that play brought propritary games,  that have no chance of running well in Wine Codewaeavers or Cedega
<TeamColtra[NADC]> :)  Sweet, I have been using ubuntu for about a month now, and already being able to give support
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I' m not that pure anymore that I hate KDE in such a way, I don' t like to use KDE anymore as it' s not clean, also not in the menu... but the apps are good :)
<adriaan> Wakka: take a look in the /usr/bin/ directory, look for dopewars or dopw or something
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: all written with the same thought
<adriaan> wakka: if you find it, that's the command you use in the terminal
<adriaan> wakka: you can add it to the menu too, do you know how to do that?
<sebsebseb> MatBoy: in my experience of customziing Gnome it hasn't been quite as good as I wanted it to be,  but  better than KDE still
<TeamColtra[NADC]> sebsebseb:  From my experiance, most ubuntu users are running a dual boot with windows
<adriaan> TeamColtra: I've used ubuntu off and on for about two years and still fail miserably at giving support.
<hydrogen> kde++
<sebsebseb> yep that's true  TeamColtra
<wakka-wakka> it is not in the usr/bin directory =/
<adriaan> TeamColtra: Guess I suck at it :)
<wakka-wakka> a bunch of stuff is though
<TeamColtra[NADC]> That is not founded by anything, no stats or anything but from what it appears taht is the case
<FastZ> wakka-wakka, what are you trying to find?
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: true, it' s a pain for that, I use a multi monitor setup, as I have the problem now on hardy that my apps are opened on the topscreen :S
<adriaan> wakka: hold on, I'll see if I can find the command
<TeamColtra[NADC]> Adriaan giving professional support is in my job discription, so i have to learn how to give it well.
<TeamColtra[NADC]> (not in ubuntu, but I have a great memory for things like that)
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: but gnome is already quite complete, and veery clean... so that solves a lot :)
<TeamColtra[NADC]> (currently i just have to learn all the names)
<adriaan> fastz: he's looking for dopewars
<pwnt> Hiya. can somebody please give me the link to download ubuntu iso file? The distro.
<sebsebseb> TeamColtra:  yep real IT technitan/pro in the making here, and I think a real one should have experience of  various operating systems, and not just Winblows
<pwnt> ops nvm me
<MatBoy> sebsebseb: I need sleep, cu tomorrow :)
<pwnt> I just saw the topic
<^root^> who told about ReactOS here :P :D, nice thing, just checked, really nice effort for easy migration
<mortena76876> how do I manually inject the bmc43xx driver when Im installing aircrack?
<ManBlue> hello people, I'm trying to change my resolution to 1024X768. I'm having trouble
<sebsebseb> that was me root :)
<FastZ> adriaan, then use the 'find' command in a terminal window... or 'whereis'
 * sebsebseb Yeah ReactOS I am looking forward when it is more mature then can recommend that and  Ubuntu
<TeamColtra[NADC]> sebsebseb:  I am going into the airforce, and plan on staying there untill i retire... however, currently being able to give good support is a great quality to have
<adriaan> fastz: he doesn't know the name of the binary, that's all
<FastZ> adriaan, wakka-wakka, 'find /usr/bin -name "*dope*" -type f'
<hobbzilla> Hey all what is the effect of this crontab: 10 * 1 * * /usr/bin/foo
<^root^> sebsebseb: ahan, nice thing to share, thanks buddy, but i guess i am ubuntu + Virtual Box (with windows XP for games)
<hobbzilla> The example on the www site reads:  "Will run /usr/bin/foo at 12:10am on the first day of the month."
<sebsebseb> the channel for ReactOS is on freenode also by the way
<zvacet> pwnt  :http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<up_the_irons> anyone have any netatalk on Ubuntu and can tell me why directories created on the root of the sharepoint get permissions "drwx--S---", yet anywhere else they are what I want "drwxrwsr-x" ?
<hobbzilla> but it appears that it will run at 10minutes past _every_ hour on the first.
<FastZ> adriaan, wakka-wakka, or change /usr/bin to whatever directory you want to search thru
<sceo> mmv was quickest way to go once I found a tutorial for renaming; thanks all!
<wakka-wakka> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/games/dopewars
<adriaan> fastz: yes, that should do it, thank you
<wakka-wakka> i dl'd it from there
<ozfalcon> how do I make /home/user/bin a part of my path?
<^root^> sebsebseb: ahan, i will check that out...
<adriaan> wakka: try the command Fastz gave you
<TeamColtra> I am intreiged by the name "Dope Wars"
 * sebsebseb  well  Ubuntu  as my primary OS with Vista Home Premium sometimes on this comp
<adriaan> by the way
 * sebsebseb  I am in the works of converting my family to Ubuntu,  already done my little brother it seems he is 6 though and so no Micrsoft vender lock in bult into him :d
<adriaan> how do I turn off "free the fish"?
<^root^> sebsebseb: but reactOs would be for Windows/windows oriented users, for a person like me, i guess we wont migrate...
<ozfalcon> how do I make /home/user/bin a part of my path?
<Sunx> is it worth to upgrade from 7.10 to new version
<Danish989> Does anyone know how to fix the BusyBox problem yet? I installed Hardy Heron using WUBI inside Windows XP two days ago, and out of nowhere, now it refuses to boot and I'm stuck at the Busy Box command line ..... does anyone know what to do?
<sebsebseb> root no but could be useful to have in a VM or something rather than actsaul Windows when it is more mature
<stefg> ozfalcon: you stat that in ~/.bashrc or
<FastZ> TeamColtra, I dont know if it's still available but there was a mobile phone version of Dope Wars that was pretty sweet.  You bought and sold drugs and, well that was basically it, but it was still a good way to waste your workday
<^root^> sebsebseb: thats really nice, same is what i am doing, but a little broader level
<sebsebseb> meaning?
<pwnt> zvacet: whats the different between Mythbuntu and Gobuntu?
<stefg> ozfalcon: you should look in ~/.profile :)
<ozfalcon> stefg, k
<TeamColtra> @ ^root^  What ever happened to lindows? Wasn't that supposed to be linux's killer distro?
<stefg> ozfalcon: it'
<cookiemonster078> my dvd burner has standard cdrom drivers installed how do I fix this??
<^root^> sebsebseb: leading a community promoting Open Source, and migrating people to Linux (that is ofcourse ubuntu)
<TeamColtra> the one to convert all the windows users to linux
<stefg> ozfalcon: it's already done for you
<wakka-wakka> "find /usr/bin -name "*dope*" -type f" didn't do anything in terminal
<daemon3> I am really getting annoyed!  I can't display PHP files in any web browser I installed php5 and apache2, but I still can't get PHP!
<pwnt> and which version of ubuntu is the stable atm? I haven't been on for awhile. is it Gutsy Gribbon, or Hardy Heron?
 * sebsebseb Danish989: I guess your rather new to Ubuntu?
<TeamColtra> Heron
<zvacet> pwnt  :http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<^root^> TeamColtra: who said? i can never think that a person who is a fulltime Linux would want impure thing such as Lindows or Linux XP...
<adriaan> pwnt: hardy is official and very stable as far as I can tell
<luderacer> hello
<ere4si> wakka-wakka: try    sudo updatedb && locate dope
<mortena76876> how do I manually inject the bmc43xx driver when Im installing aircrack?
<zvacet>          	pwnt  :                         http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu
<Danish989> sebsebseb: yes, how'd you know?
<luderacer> can some body suggest a program to have different wall papers on all work spaces?
<TeamColtra> @ ^root^  But it was supposed to get windows users running linux (probably to ween them away)
<sebsebseb> root:  well the propritary Linux stuff such as Flash is a must have for many Linux users
<^root^> TeamColtra: didnt see your enxt message, so much people here :(
<Starnestommy> daemon3: did you run "sudo a2enmod php5" then "sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart"?
<TeamColtra> @ ^root^ But it was supposed to get windows users running linux (probably to ween them away)
<sebsebseb> Danish989: because you installed it with Wubi rather than doing it with partitions
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I would, but then Hardy Heron came out with the Wubi option and I used that ...
<FastZ> adriaan, to get rid of Wanda the fish, you have to run 'killall gnome-panel'
<wakka-wakka> ere: it's doing something
<sebsebseb> Danish989: what did you mean by busy box?
<TeamColtra> Is lindows even in development anymore? I remember they used to sell it at our local tech/book/game store
<^root^> TeamColtra: i never tried it, i was a Fedora user, then Debian and finally journey ended on ubuntu with 5.04 on my P3 back then....
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  yes Wubi is a nice idea and all, but it's probably still better to install it with partiitons.  I mean think about it,  what if your Windows screws up big time.  you then lose Ubuntu to?
<daemon3> Starnestommy: No, guess I didn't.
<ere4si> wakka-wakka: it's updating the database
<evilbug> what's the better partitioning system for hardy?
<TeamColtra> @ ^root^  Nor have I, but thats what everyone was saying
<ScorpKing> i have about 40 packages that i want to copy to one directory from my local repo in /ubuntu/ .how can i use find and give it all the package names in one command so it will copy those to my home directory? will [ find -name "bash apt amarok konsole" | xargs cp /home/me/temp ] work?
<wakka-wakka> ere: figured
<adriaan> fastz: thank you
<^root^> TeamColtra: i dont believe everyone :P :D ;)
<ozfalcon> stefg, Doesn't seem to work. I have a folder "bin" in my home, The commands are executable. But I can't run them from command.
<DShepherd> does the 'use previous setting' in the screen resolution tool work for anyone?
<ere4si> !tab | wakka-wakka
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Danish989> sebsebseb: It's a command line prompt .. it's the default shell or something like that, and it says (initramfas) at the bottom ... I'm just stuck there and I can enter commands, but I have no idea wht to do
<sebsebseb> Danish989: a screenshot would be useful
<zvacet> TeamColtra : isn´t it Linspire now
<wakka-wakka> ubottu: holy shit
<TeamColtra> Apparently lindows has become linspire (lindows was back in the 90s so i dont doubt it)
<cookiemonster078> I got stuck in busybox and the only solution I found was reinstall
<wakka-wakka> ubottu: isn't that tricky
<FastZ> TeamColtra, Lindows turned into Linspire... then they spawned Freespire.  Personally, I wasn't impressed with Lindows when it came out
<ScorpKing> Danish989: sounds like it can't find the / (root) partition
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I've gone through the forums, and a lot of people have been having the same exact problem. Some, even before ubuntu being correctly installed :S
<Starnestommy> wakka-wakka: ubottu is a bot
<sebsebseb> TeamColtra:  yes  Lindows,became  Linspire since Microsoft didn't like the Lindows name
<Cpudan80> Danish989: you cant boot to anything ?
<Danish989> cpudan80: nope
<Cpudan80> Danish989: not even the recovery thing?
<evilbug> zvacet- what should i use as a partitioning fs for the hardy install?
<ozfalcon> stefg, "SET |grep PATH" doesn't show it as there.
<TeamColtra> sebsebseb:  would tehy really have a case?
<Danish989> scorpking: at the forums, someone said it's because of a faulty shutdown
<TeamColtra> Lindows != Windows
<Cpudan80> evilbug: ext3
<mikeyb> hrmm, ubuttu is not giving me etiquette feedback
<curtis> who uses torrents?
<wakka-wakka> ubottu: what if it gives me multiple choices
<evilbug> Cpudan80- thanks!
<Arky44> curtis: Me :)
<Danish989> cpudan80: It takes me to busybox after Ubuntu starts to load, I see the loading screen but then it immaturely stops and the Busybox command prompt comes up
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  ok, but it's a good idea to show people a screenshot of your problem.  for example I may be able to help you if I saw a screenshot, but I don't know what your actsaul problem is
<ere4si> !bot | wakka-wakka
<ubottu> wakka-wakka: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<adriaan> wakka: ubottu is a bot, it can't answer
<curtis> Arky44: private chat?
<ScorpKing> Danish989: could be. i have the same problem on one of my servers after a power failure
<hischild> curtis, i do. What's up with it?
<daemon3> Still nothing for PHP, but I'll have to restart because I just got my video driver squared away.
<Vlaicu> hi all
<Vlaicu> bye all
<Sunx> my grandma uses torrents
<Cpudan80> Danish989: Restore your windows MBR --- are you using Vista or XP?
<curtis> Hischild: Private chat?
<Danish989> sebsebseb: all it says on the screen is BusyBox v1.3.1 Debian inbuilt shell (ash) (initramf) and that's it
<curtis> you invite me.
<Arky44> curtis: you'll have to initiate...I'm still working on my pidgin IRC :P
<TeamColtra> was ubottu custom coded or was it based on another code? Because I would be very interested to have a like bot
<sebsebseb> Danish989: and that's when you open the terminal?
<hischild> curtis, please explain me why you'd need a private chat.
<Danish989> scorpking: than that's probably it .. the forums said to reboot in dos and run chkdsk with /r to repair the drive Wubi is installed on
<Starnestommy> TeamColtra: ubotu and its clones are supybots
<JesusMan> I AM, JESUS MAN!
<^root^> ﻿Channel-OPs: Isnt there a Ubuntu-chat channel for offtopic things? i joined but its empty and i am not the op, means someone did create it...
<Danish989> sebsebseb: that's what it says at the top of the terminal
<mikeyb> I have a broken laptop screen so I need to use an external monitor -- but it is giving me "Out Of Range" problems
<curtis> dont want others to hear bout what i am talking about
<Starnestommy> ^root^: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> Danish989: can you stil use the terminal with that message?
<curtis> Arky44: how do i invite you?
<^root^> Starnestommy: thanks...
<FastZ> ^root^, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Danish989> sebsebseb: yes
<FastZ> dang, too late
<^root^> FastZ: thank to you as well..
<sebsebseb> Danish989: well then it probably isn't  really anything as such to worry about
<node357> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I think it does have to do with a faulty shutdown :/
<curtis> hischild: Invite me to the private chat.
<wakka-wakka> i found it, turned out to be in the usr/games
<curtis> hischild: we need to talk.
<insomnia_> question, is there a search box in azureus that i can enable? or do i have to manually search on net then add to torrent download list in azur
<stefg> ozfalcon: in my .profile is a statement that says PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH, with check if it exists before it. i didn't put it there, so i guess that's a default
<^root^> Danish989: and what about less /etc/issue? isnt it the same thing?
<orudie_> how can i see my hardware specs through terminal
<Danish989> curtis: use /query *persons name*
<hischild> curtis, like i said before. Please explain to me why you need it in private chat and not in the public channel.
<node357> ubottu is a "Supybot"
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  well  if a  faulty  NTFS  Windows partition has not been shut down properly,  and then an install of Ubuntu that has been done on partitions,  trys to use it, it cannot mount that partition
 * JesusMan spanks you
<wakka-wakka> adriaan: i do not know how to put it into the games drop down menu, how do i go about doing that?
<JesusMan> YOU HAVE BEEN A NAUGHTY BOY
<JesusMan> JesusMan is here to save the day!
<Starnestommy> curtis: you might need to switch to a different nick and register it, but most people prefer to do things in the channel
<belor1> Every time i start up Ubuntu i need to run the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get my wireless to work, is there a way to get this command to run automatically.
<mikeyb> orudie_ lspci in terminal i think
<openuser> hi, I have a wireless card, but ubuntu doesn't recognize it, and I don't know the model, so, how can I make it work?
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  I think NTFS partitions  are sensitive yes  if they are not shut down properly
<Danish989> sebsebseb: even if it wasnt installe on an NTFS partition?
<ozfalcon> stefg, I see what it's doing, IF it exists it sets it. (I have to logout/in AFTER putting the bin folder there)
<Cpudan80> JesusMan: the caps really arent necessary
<Danish989> ^root^:  I don't follow ... what'd you mean?
<JesusMan> I apologize. I am just overly excited to be apart of this IRC community.
<stefg> ozfalcon: or simply source .profile again
<JesusMan> I really am. Look! I have my terminal open now!
 * JesusMan runs emacs
<JesusMan> haha, silly yow!
<FastZ> JesusMan, try being a PRODUCTIVE part of the community then
<JesusMan> gets me every time!
<Arky44> In any case, does anyone know how to rotate the compiz fusion cube vertically?
<curtis> hischild: you got cod4?
<wakka-wakka> jesus man
<FloodBot2> JesusMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hischild> curtis, no i do not.
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  as I said before it's probably best to  put it on a hard disk the old/common way as in partitons.  and you can easilly re size Windows with Gparted on the Live CD before instaliing anyway
<ompaul> !offtopic | JesusMan
<ubottu> JesusMan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Danish989> JesusMan: hehe, I know how that feels
<belor1> ﻿Every time i start up Ubuntu i need to run the command sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to get my wireless to work, is there a way to get this command to run automatically.
<svl> I'm not having any luck getting my laptop to mute its speakers when I plug in headphones. Can anyone here help me? lspci shows audio device Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller, and /proc/asound/card0/codec lists Realtek ALC262. I've tried adding options snd-hda-intel model=auto, model=laptop, model=3stack, model=lenovo, model=toshiba, model=laptop-automute...
<svl> ...to alsa-base - none have any effect on the muting. :/
<^root^> Danish989: isnt "less /etc/issue" better just for checking release then ﻿"lsb_release -a"  :P
<hellmet> belor1: put it in /etc/modules
<hellmet> just say ndiswrapper
<Danish989> ^root^ : lol, I am soo lost right now
<stefg> belor1: /etc/modules holds all modules that should be loaded at startup
<Arky44> ﻿Does anyone know how to rotate the compiz fusion cube vertically?
<ozfalcon> stefg, But that only works for the current terminal.
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  after all if a virus say screws up  Windows big time,  then you lose Ubuntu to?
<FastZ> hellmet, isnt that what should happen when he modprobes ndiswrapper?
<belor1> stefg, so what do i put in there exactly
<ozfalcon> Back in a sec.............
<Sunx> damn this room is busy how do any thing accomplished
<hellmet> belor1: Just add 'ndiswrapper' to the list .. without the quotes.. It should work
<^root^> Danish989: ﻿isnt "less /etc/issue" better just for checking release than ﻿"lsb_release -a"  *** corrected
<hischild> !who | Sunx
<ubottu> Sunx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stefg> belor1: just look at the file, you'll know
<curtis> who uses torrents?
<hischild> Sunx, that's how we get things done :)
<FastZ> Arky44, ctrl+alt+left click then you can move the cube every way you want... can't move it vertically otherwise
<sebsebseb> most of us probably
<ompaul> Sunx, by sticking to the topic and the topic only - i.e. support questions and answers for ubuntu
<leafwiz> Hi, grub wont install on either of my disks. After I removed Vista
<hwilde> does /etc/inittab no longer exist ??
<Danish989> sebsebseb: that is true, but at the moment my windows xp install is more imp to me than my ubuntu install and I didn't want to mess that up, since I am a Newb at the moment
<hischild> curtis, you can game just fine in ubuntu. Please don't ask for illegal software in here, nor for any links.
<mikeyb> Any help with configuring an external display? My primary laptop display is broken.
<sebsebseb> Danish989: what you mean imp?
<Danish989> curtis: I do, but what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<Danish989> sebsebseb: important
<zvacet> curtis : say what do you have in mind and somebody will halp you
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  resizing with Gparted is rather safe
<evilbug> Hardy won't install and it's giving me the following error: The installer ecountered an error copying files to the hard disk: [Errno2] No such file or directory: '/rofs/usr/share/grub-installer/grub-installer
<stefg> hwilde: upstart!...
<FastZ> curtis, what's your question about torrents?  I'm pretty sure the majority of people in this channel uses torrents
<stefg> !upstart | hwilde #
<ubottu> hwilde #: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<JesusMan> excuse me!
<JesusMan> Everyone!
<curtis> a link for cod4
<curtis> and gta sanadreas
<Liminal> evening
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  the chance of resizing  a Windows partiion with Gparted  going wrong is something like 1  in a 100th
<evilbug> the thing is that i checked the cd after burning it and a few more times when it booted.
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I know, it took me a while to get all that done, and I was installing gutsy using that, but then Hardy Heron came out, and I said why not just use Wubi
<belor1> stefg, i dont have a etc/modules but i have a etc/modutils
<hwilde> stefg, I need to definite a ttyS0 to respawn for grub to output to a serial port - where do I do this now?  http://www.howtoforge.com/setting_up_a_serial_console
<hydrogen> curtis: wrong channel
<Liminal> anyone know of a good way to make automatic ebay bids?
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  the beautify of Gparted is also that you can see what will happen before applying
<zvacet> evilbug : did you check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM and disc for errors ?
<hydrogen> curtis: try #/dev/null
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  why not use Wubi, because if your WIndows screws up big time you then lose Ubuntu to?
<_Andrew> curtis, This is Ubuntu help channel, if you get a question related to Ubuntu we can help you
<FastZ> curtis, none of what you said helped anyone answer your question.  what question do you have about torrents?
<matt____> can you ssh over ssh? example, i'm at work, i ssh into my server, can i then ssh to another machine on the network as the server through the server?
<curtis> no this is the oxygen channel not the hydrogen channel
<Arky44> FastZ: so it's impossible to do like ctrl+alt+down (if i change some keyboard shortcuts?)
<Danish989> sebsebseb: true, resizing partitions using that is easy as pie .. but I have a SATA harddisk, and it was being a pain since Grub gets confused betweeen them when loading ubuntu after install
<leafwiz> Hi, Grub won't mount .  Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<evilbug> zvacet- i checked the disc for errors too many times.once after it finished burning,and then a few more times when it boot in my pc.
<stefg> hwilde: look at /etc/event.d
<leafwiz> I have followed the online tutorials
<ompaul> !offtopic | curtis
<amrik> matt____: yes you can
<ubottu> curtis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<curtis> does anyone have a link for cod4?
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  ah yes Grub can be a pain,  and  with Wubi it uses the Windows bootloader?
<matt____> amrik: thanks
<matt____> curtis: link?
<FastZ> Arky44, I believe so.  I haven't been able to figure out how to move the cube up and down using the keyboard.  I dont thing it's possible actually.  only with the mouse.
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I'm not saying you're not right, I'm just saying that I chose Wubi because it came out with hardy heron when I was installing for the first time ever, and as a Newb I opted for that
<curtis> matt: yes please
<orudie_> hey all, can anyone tell me how i can view the hardware specifics through terminal, such as info aboud hard drivers, ram, and cpu
<zvacet> evilbug : burn it onll0ower possible speed
<matt____> curtis: no, what do you mean by link?
<insomnia_> anyone know if warcraft 3 works well with wine?
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  you said you had Gutsy before? well you could have upgraded it to Hardy Heron
<JesusMan> everyone!
<JesusMan> attention, please!
<curtis> so that i know what one to download
<JesusMan> there is a revolution happening!
<FastZ> curtis: http://www.google.com/
<gnomefreak> JesusMan: are you here for support?
<hischild> JesusMan, please calm down and stay on topic.
<JesusMan> Join #Rebellion!
<hydrogen> curtis: That is a) illegal and b) off topic for this channel
<sebsebseb> Curtis:  Ktorrent is a good one for torrents
<JesusMan> IT IS A REBELLION!
<ere4si> orudie_: lshw
<FloodBot2> JesusMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<choudesh> !offtopic | jesusman
<ubottu> jesusman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Danish989> insomnia_ : there is a list of software somewhere on the internet for software that works fine with wine .. google
<flaco> with this command obra = Obra.objects.get(pk=form.cleaned_data['obra']), I only get the __unicode__ value.. but not the whole object :s any ideas_
<evilbug> zvacet- i burnt it at 8x just like i did with the gutsy cd.
<stefg> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<zvacet> evilbug : and blank CD is it O.K.
<curtis> hydrogen shup up
<sebsebseb> Curtis:  the synaptic package manager or in the terminal:  sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I didnt have gutsy before, I was installing it and I did using Gparted, but I installed it on a SATA hdd without knowing that Grub would be a pain because it wont load ubuntu
<insomnia_> also ive been having problems with installing themes... specifically gtk2 theme suites any good links on "how to"
<Danish989> curtis: do you even have a question?
<miyarstim> orudie_, df, df -h, ps, ps -A, top
<sebsebseb> Danish989: Grub usaully loads Ubuntu no problem after installing it from the Ubuntu isntaller
<ompaul> curtis be nice
<Danish989> insomnia_ : you just drag the theme file in the appearance manager and there it is
<James500> I have a debdiff for a bug in a multiverse package - who would I send it to?
<hydrogen> curtis: no, get on topic for the channel or /part
<Danish989> sebsebseb: not if you have SATA harddisks
<node357> curtis, this isn't a warez channel
<gnomefreak> James500: attach it to the bug report
<zvacet> evilbug : download same iso with torrent and point download to the folder withh existing iso.Torrent will just check your iso
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  any idea what a virtual machine is?
<Danish989> sebsebseb: then you have to use the terminal to point grub at the right location
<ompaul> node357, is that software proprietary?
#ubuntu 2008-05-02
<curtis> Danish989: yes i do have a question how is your mother's back?
<stefg> James500: package maintainer ?
<James500> ﻿gnomefreak: via Launchpad?
<Liminal> sata 1 or 2?
<node357> ompaul, yes it is
<adriaan> curtis: hydrogen is right, it IS illegal, and it has nothing to do with this channel
<Danish989> can someone kick out curtis?
<gnomefreak> James500: yes better place to ask is #ubuntu-bugs
<Liminal> illegal?
<evilbug> zvacet- i'll just re-download and re-burn it just to make sure.
<Liminal> whats illegal?
<James500> ﻿gnomefreak: right, thanks
<insomnia_> appearance manager is: rightclick on desktop > move to theme tab?
<gnomefreak> James500: anytime
<Danish989> liminal: he's talking about torrents
<Liminal> yes?
<miyarstim> orudie_, also use cat on files in /proc - check whats safe first
<Danish989> liminal: which through a loophole, are legal somehow
<Liminal> torrents are ilegal?
<hydrogen> no, torrents are legal
<hydrogen> torrents of gta4 are not
<Niteye> hello, i have kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4: two problems: where can i edit the users, secondly, in the network thing i rightclick and do "manual configuration" and nothing happens
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  any idea what a virtual machine is?
<Liminal> gta4 torrents aren't legal?
<evilbug> torrents of copyrighted stuff are illegal.
<Liminal> how so?
<Danish989> insomnia_: in the panel, go into options and look there
<stefg> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Liminal> matters of copyright are a civil matter
<Danish989> sebsebseb: considering that I'm still a newb, no
<evilbug> well..the torrent files themselves are,just not the actual content they point to.
<Sunx> do i need protection like in windows against spyware,adware,virus,etc or i see avast has linux version but is it necessary...i have firestarter installed thanks.
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  well I have a clever idea for you
<evilbug> unless you pay for it to the rightful owner(s).
<sebsebseb> Danish989: a very clever idea indeed
<stefg> !antivirus | Sunx
<ubottu> Sunx: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Danish989> sunx: I wouldnt think so .. ubuntu is very much safer
<FastZ> hydrogen, the torrents for gta4 are legal, the software they are linked to for download is not legal though
<Danish989> sebsebseb: what is that?
<hischild> Sunx, you won't need much additional protection. You're good as is.
<Niteye> is it possible that kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4 has some bugs?
<Danish989> niteye: might be, but what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> Niteye: all software has bugs
<Sunx> thanks
<Niteye> when i rightclick in the taskbar on the network thing and do "configure" , nothing at all happens
<hydrogen> FastZ: and if you want to argue semantics I'm sure theres someone with a lot more free time than me sitting in ##legal-wasteoftime
<Niteye> also, i cannot find anywhere where you can manage the users
<adriaan> anyway
<FastZ> hydrogen, hey man, im just saying
<Danish989> sunx: no problem
<adriaan> it was totally unrelated to topic
<adriaan> :)
<insomnia_> danish989: ive been doing exactly when uve told me but some do not work for some odd reason... if you give me a sec, ill link you the exact theme im trying to install
<FastZ> hydrogen, didnt see anything else to reply to at the moment
<HappyHater> can I switch from gnome to kde without formatting and losing all my files?
<con-man> whats a partial upgrade?
<xaziva> Hey, I dont have any buttons in my windows after I changed some options in COMPIZ, I mean like close, maximize, minimiz etc.. how do I get them back?
<stefg> !kde | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<hischild> HappyHater, yes you can. You can even use them next to each other.
<Danish989> insomnia_: maybe you arent looking at the right place, the same thing happened to me
<Danish989> insomnia_: there is a Customize option under themes in the appearance manager, right? click on that, and check that list for the theme you just installed
<HappyHater> cool, thanks guys
<xaziva> are you talking to me?
<Niteye> how can i manage users in KDE4 kubuntu?
<Sunx> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<zvacet> see you later
<Danish989> cya
<xaziva> * choudesh (n=choudesh@c-71-58-118-178.hsd1.pa.comcast.net) gick in i #ubuntu
<xaziva> Hey, I dont have any buttons in my windows after I changed some options in COMPIZ, I mean like close, maximize, minimiz etc.. how do I get them back?
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  still here?
<stefg> Niteye: try #kubuntu , mayber there's even a kde 4 related channel. this channel is quite gnome centric
<Danish989> xaziva: are you sure its not because of the theme?
<Danish989> sebsebseb: yesh, right here
<orudie_> miyarstim, thanx
<jPratt> Is there a Ubuntu Studio channel
<eaxjmpz> HappyHater: Microsoft gold certified partners _Can_ switch from crap to GOLD
<Danish989> jpratt: try it out, there might be
<sebsebseb> can you talk to me in private chat or not.  if so that's eaiser,  since we won't see all the other irelivant messages
<stefg> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<FastZ> xaziva, press alt+F2 and then type 'emerald --replace' and hit enter
<sebsebseb> Danish989:  you need to be registerd or private chat won't work
<cornell> Evening all
<xaziva> Sweet dreams
<cornell> You too
<Danish989> sebsebseb: grrr, let me sign out and sign back in with my password, brb
<insomnia_> danish989: that did help thank you, ill have to fiddle around with it abit to understand fully but i think i got it...
<SnakeArt> jPratt: do "/list" command and then You'll find it. BTW: Are You using wacom tablet in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ok
<sebsebseb> do that
<insomnia_> also how do i install icons and desktop addons?
<xaziva> Danish, respind=)
<stefg> !thems | insomnia_
<ubottu> Factoid thems not found
<xaziva> respond..
<stefg> !themes | insomnia_
<Danish989> insomnia_: No problem :) happy to have helped!
<ubottu> insomnia_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cornell> Using gnome-terminal, with tabs, how can I get the title to display the machine I'm on, like a part of the prompt?
<william_> (I hope a dumb question) Does pidgin protect(ex.encrypt) saved passwords?
<Danish989> sebsebseb: I'll be right back.
<sebsebseb> ok
<Sunx> !linuxvirus
<ubottu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<con-man> Hardonwhatever broke my XMMS2 can someone recommend a diff media player?
<Danish989> hi again, all
<FastZ> con-man, have you tried to remove and reinstall XMMS2?
<xaziva> Hey, I dont have any buttons in my windows after I changed some options in COMPIZ, I mean like close, maximize, minimiz etc.. how do I get them back?
<bebe> oie
<Liminal> audacious
<ifireball> cornell: this has nothing to do with gnome-terminal and everything to do with the kind of settings you have on the target machine
<Liminal> is a great mp3 player
<FastZ> xaziva, I told you already how to fix your button problem
<Liminal> install audacious
<con-man> FastZ: yes
<cornell> Oh, ifireball?
<Barbara> HI
<FastZ> xaziva, alt+F2 then type 'emerald --replace' and hit enter
<Barbara> ten quio
<RedWar> can anyone answer williams_ question I am interested to the answer of that one
<adriaan_> con-man: some gtk players are listen, exaile, banshee or quod libet
<ifireball> cornell: ubuntu's bash for example is set to show "user@machine: directory" at the title of the terminal
<mophead> #pidgin
<FastZ> con-man, amarok is a good media player, VLC is good, Rhythmbox is decent, Banshee is good
<con-man> adriaan_: whats the most popular
<adriaan_> con-man personally I prefer quod libet, it has good tagging support and a reasonably configurable interface
<ifireball> cornell: just do some digging in your bash dotfiles the trick is with the way the prompt is set up
<zionpsyfer> con-man:  If you're looking for a music / media player, the application synaptic has listings of various applications.  Media players being among them.  You can find synaptic in  System->Administration->Synaptic
<aLeSD> hi all
<adriaan_> con-man: I'm not sure which is most popular, but I'd guess exaile, because it is basically an amarok clone for gtk
<Barbara> Hello
<cornell> Well, yes, but it's the machine that the terminal is running on... I should've explained I seek the machine name that I'm ssh'd into.
<con-man> adriaan_: kk ty
<aLeSD> I'm searching for the application that make a bar like the Mac OS X one ... someone could tell me the name ?
 * cornell forgets that most people use the terminal for things other than ssh.
<gilan> how to find vendor id for my graphic card
<xaziva> aleSD gdesklets.
<DShepherd> ah! why is firefox crashing so often? :-(
 * hischild wishes all a good night of sleep and colorful dreams
 * DShepherd pouts 
<FastZ> aLeSD, google "avant window navigator"
<aLeSD> thanks
<zionpsyfer> aLeSD: avant-window-navigator might also work for you
<ifireball> cornell: you just need to setup the shell on the target machine properly, the shell can sent the terminal window a "command" to set the title regardless of where its running
<FastZ> xaziva, did you get your window buttons back yet?
<Barbara> alguem habla prtugues?
<xaziva> nop
<FastZ> xaziva, did you try the method i suggested??
<aLeSD> zionpsyfer: yes thanks ... I was just searching for that
<Sunx> should i create another account other than the one i created while installing ubuntu 7.10? I am currently just using that account...for security reasons should there be a less powerful account thanks
<cornell> Ok, and I'll find that in bash dot files... on the target machine, into which I'm ssh'd?
<ere4si> !pt | Barbara
<ubottu> Barbara: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stefg> !br | Barbara
<xaziva> fatsz, can we talk private?
<ifireball> cornell: look for the "magic" escape sequences in ubuntu's .bashrc and copy then to your server's .bashrc
<FastZ> xaziva, no, sorry
<xaziva> okey, alt F2?
<xaziva> but Im using Compiz not esmerald
<insomnia_> anyone know how to add a menu tray like in mac?
<xaziva> are you sure it should be emerald?
<cornell> Server being the target machien?
<insomnia_> something like in this http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=57760&file1=57760-1.png&file2=57760-2.jpg&file3=&name=H-K+Suite+-+NowPlaying+Screenlet+Theme
<Barbara> obottu alguem quer falr comigo hello
<FastZ> xaziva, emerald is the window borders...
<ifireball> cornell: use my name when you talk to me, so your lines won't be lost in the clutter
<Sunx> xaziva im using emarld and compiz
<cornell> SOry, ifireball
<cornell> Sorry, ifireball
<FastZ> xaziva, the hold down the control key and then press the alt key as well, and then the F2 key
<ifireball> cornell: yeah server == target machine; afaik if its ubuntu if should already work
<xaziva> nop
<Barbara> alguem habla portugues sabe um pouquinho se queer
<LSG> Just wondering...i've noticed nobody ever agrees to talk in private around here. Any particular reason?
<DanaG> Anybody know why the heck something keeps writing to my hard drive absolutely every single second?
<cornell> It seems to ... sometimes... I was hoping I could finger out how to make it always, ifireball
<FastZ> xaziva, what do you mean "nop"?
<DanaG> ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.  ﻿Write.
<DanaG> What gives?
<koro> anyone knows of a fix for the white-screen after second user logout problem?
<ere4si> Barbara: /j #ubuntu-pt por favor
<asizemore> huh
<xaziva> no i diden't
<asizemore> I haven't restarted yet
<andre_pl> koro: try the first user's password and hit enter
<andre_pl> s/try/type
<koro> (User A goes to switch users, user B logs on, user B logs out, white screen comes up
<adriaan_> how do I register my nickname with NickServ?
<asizemore> does the computer restart at any point during the upgrade?
<DanaG> Oh.... it's ntfs-3g.
<FastZ> xaziva, no you didn't what?  I didnt ask anything?
<FastZ> adriaan_,
<DanaG> Even though I'm seeding, not downloading, my torrents on NTFS.
<koro> andre_pl: yeah i know that logs you in, but i'm asking if anyone knows of a *fix* for this problem
<xaziva> no IO doenFastzh
<andre_pl> disable compiz, I think that's about it
<koro> that's hardly a fix :)
<FastZ> adriaan_, sorry, hit enter too fast...  you have to /msg nickserv register and then put your email address and password in
<andre_pl> write a patch :P
<koro> is this a compiz bug?
<DanaG> Fix for white screen?  Switch to tty and killall gnome-screensaver?
<andre_pl> no idea
<adriaan_> fastz: thank you
<DanaG> I have to do that on resume from suspend.
<koro> from what i saw in the forums it's not clear that it's compiz' fault
<FastZ> adriaan_, then to identify you type /msg nickserv identify followed by your password
<koro> altough it's related to it
<ifireball> well, the trick is to write an escape sequence to the terminal, over here ubuntu configures bash to output that sequence every time it displays the command prompt, however the configuration may be different
<eaxjmpz> LSG: microsoft are trying their breast but failing miserably to misinform us
<ifireball> cornell:  well, the trick is to write an escape sequence to the terminal, over here ubuntu configures bash to output that sequence every time it displays the command prompt, however the configuration may be different
<svl> When making changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base - is there any way to make them have an effect short of a complete reboot?
<LSG> eaxjmpz: What do you mean?
<FastZ> xaziva, ok I'm sorry, I'm not understanding you very well.  are you saying you don't know how to press control+alt+F2?
<DanaG> svl: start a root shell (sudo -i)
<DanaG> and then cd to /sys/module/module_name
<eaxjmpz> ifireball: and now you are to show this \\\escape secuense
<cornell> And that sequence can be a command controlling the local machines terminal title, ifireball
<DanaG> and echo the parameter > parameters/parameter_name
<r3d3y3> Greetings
<r3d3y3> Anyone have any luck with and XFI card and the latest ubuntu yet?
<eaxjmpz> r3d3y3: BOOH!
<con-man> adriaan_: banshee crashes lots
<asizemore> uh
<asizemore> I just updated, and it says I still have the same release
<eaxjmpz> !enable ghost in shells
<ubottu> eaxjmpz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eaxjmpz> drone!!! :=)
 * DanaG pipes a rant about Creative into /dev/null
<monkeyBox> Hi all. I'm having this annoying issue w/ my laptop where the fan speed fluctuates every other second.  It seems to me that i8kmon tries to set the fan speed to 2 and something else is setting it back to 1.  I have no idea what that "something else" is, and it's driving me nuts :-p  Any ideas?
<etheredge> how do i acces the terminal with root privelages?
<DanaG> etheredge: sudo -i
<eaxjmpz> ubottu: Your but a number
<r3d3y3> I would really like to have sound..
<asizemore> HELP, my ubuntu did all this updating stuff, but when I type slb_release -a it tells me that I'm still at 6.06.2
<cornell> ifireball: found a command, following this comment: # If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir
<therion_> Hi all, can i install Kde 4 on my Ubuntu Feisty? how i can do it?
<etheredge> thank you :)
<ere4si> !upgrade | asizemore
<ubottu> asizemore: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eross> any recommendations for window managers, gnome is ok but tastes like vanilla :P  want it to play nice with high-end 3d opengl games
<eross> and be flashy
<cornell> Wait, that's on this machine's, let me check the other, ifireball
<ifireball> cornell: yeah that's the one
<asizemore> ubottu: oh you're a bot
<eaxjmpz> kde is crap
<asizemore> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<eross> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<svl> DanaG: thanks. Just to be sure: looking at /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/model - right now the file content is "lenovo,<NULL>,<NULL>, [a couple more NULLs]" - those latter NULL parameters can be safely omitted?
<DanaG> You can probably omit NULL.
<eaxjmpz> sane people choose GTK+ over QT crap
<DanaG> After all, when you say 'options ...' you don't do NULL.
<therion_> Nobody know how to install kde4 on feisty? :-(
<eaxjmpz> crappy kde
<crimsun> the <NULL>s are present to handle multiple cards driven by that driver.
<wuxia> I have two usb keyboards connected to mhy computer. Under X, is it possible to know which keyboard is sending the key?
<ere4si> therion_: try in #kubuntu-kde4
<svl> thanks
<eaxjmpz> yeah, homkoh buntu
<cornell> ifireball: , same thing on the remote machine.  I assume that I can paste the bash command here without screwing up irc.
<fde> eaxjmpz: Sane people don't care one way or the other, they just want the best tool for the job... insinuating that geeks are sane is misleading  :P
<therion_> thanks ere4si
<ere4si> k
<FastZ> therion_, I found you about 1,560,000 links that talk about installing KDE4 on Ubuntu by going to Google.com  http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=install+kde4+on+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f
<eaxjmpz> fde: GNOME you say ?
<eaxjmpz> fde: Dandy isnt it
<cornell> case "$TERM" in
<cornell> xterm*|rxvt*)
<fde> eaxjmpz: I said nothing about Gnome...
<cornell>     PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<eaxjmpz> fde: we love it
<therion_> FastZ: But not on feisty :-)
<ecubuntu> hey guys i have a problema with my wireless, somebody can help me?
<cornell> Kinda looks good, ifireball
<ifireball> eaxjmpz: if you run this command: echo -ne "\033]0;tittle-here\007" it will set the title, ubuntu sets up bash to do this every time is shows the prompt
<lwizardl> Hi
<fde> eaxjmpz: Who is "we"?
<FastZ> therion_, Gutsy tutorials will most likely work for Fiesty
<lwizardl> how do I force ubuntu to use a 1024x768 resolution on my hdtv?
<fde> eaxjmpz: heh... most sane people understand they're using Ubuntu, and that's enough for them.
<MickyB> BENSON IS HERE
<eaxjmpz> ifireball: well, i bet noone will take your word over a main programmers :=)
<therion_> FastZ: Yes, but i don't find the latest packages of kde4 for feisty... only pre-alpha..
<xaziva> Hey, I still got my problem with buttons;)
<ifireball> eaxjmpz: I don't quite get what do you mean
<eaxjmpz> ifireball: Everyone knows that ops are microsoft oppositional atm
 * DanaG puts laptop in sleep for now.
<eaxjmpz> ifireball: we cement them good
<aLeSD> how can I create the trash icon on the desktop ?
<FastZ> therion_, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta1.php
<fde> eaxjmpz: This is not a chat channel, it is for support only.
<SnakeArt> genii: Are You there?
<ZiggyFish_laptop> I have a laptop that has it's own screen, and I have another screen connected to it. What i want is the laptop screen to be my primary screen and have the 20 inch LCD show as another desktop(i.e not cloned). But when I go though the 'Screen Resolution' and move one of my screens around it doesn't do anything. What is the directive I need to edit in my xorg.conf
<ifireball> eaxjmpz: what are you talking about ?!?
<fde> eaxjmpz: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> SnakeArt: Barely :) I was tinkering with making a deb of linuxwacom but it's giving me grief
<amrik> ZiggyFish_laptop: do you have an NVIDIA card?
<therion_> Thanks FastZ :-)
<eaxjmpz> Hah, one kid was beeing an ass, a truckload of cement on his porch and away went the booringy
<eaxjmpz> :=)
<FastZ> therion_, no problem
<ZiggyFish_laptop> amrik: intel
<ere4si> aLeSD: you can do that in gconf-editor  apps - nautilus
<ifireball> cornell: seems to me it should "just work" if its set that way on the target machine, unless for some reason .bashrc isn't run when you SSH to it
<cornell> Yeah
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting my 7200gs nvidia card to display using 1024x768 resolution? my highest option is 720x480
<xim> why doesnt my linux box hostname resolve to the ip on my xp box
<jimlay> My audio is really scratchy when it goes through pulse audio. Does this happen to other people?
<eaxjmpz> lnx: we have the emp, care to joust at this time ?
<SnakeArt> genii: You wouldn't believe! Finally, I've did it. I have /dev/input/wacom , Gimp has recognized my tablet, but at the moment I have no cursor movement, but now I believe it will take much less time to make it work in full.
<aLeSD> ere4si: I didn't understan
<amrik> ZiggyFish_laptop: alright I'm not sure. I was going to suggest the NVIDIA settings utility to try to position the screens
<orudie> whats the channel to ask bot questions about bestest soft ?
<genii> SnakeArt: Nice :) some progress at least
<ere4si> aLeSD: type   gconf-editor   in a terminal
<ZiggyFish_laptop> amrik: thanks anyway
<aLeSD> ere4si: thanks I have it
<SnakeArt> genii: Thank You very much for all your help. Without You, and your suggestions it will never work. Thanks again.
<genii> SnakeArt: Glad to have participated in some way
<cornell> Thanks ifireball
<ifireball> cornell: n/p
<SnakeArt> genii: I'm glad that finally someone has really helped me. Well, thanks again. CU.
<genii> SnakeArt: Take care
<amnatz> where may i find ubuntu source sode ?
<eaxjmpz> Im Kernel Akir Nakesh of the Iranian Airforce :P /Joking
<Canncu> i messed up with my nvidia card..
<Canncu> can anyone help?
<Zero> hey, im on windows right now, if i install inside windows, will i be able to access my ntfs partioin? or do i have to repartition my HD to do that?
<amnatz> Canncu : what is the problem ?
<Canncu> i uninstalled drivers and i cant go back
<selocol> Zero: you can  access your ntfs partition
<Canncu> amnatz:i downloaded a driver from nvidia webpage and installed it.. (sh -a *.run)
<Mega_byte> hi, does anyone know how to make apache (xampp) accessible on a pc behind a comtrend router, please?
<Canncu> and it didnt work..
<amnatz> Zero : don't know if you can write on it...
<Zero> selocol, if i install inside windows i can access NTFS?
<selocol> Zero: yes
<selocol> Zero: you're using Wubi, right?
<Starnestommy> Mega_byte: forward port 80 on the router to your pc
<Canncu> and i tried apt-get install nvidia-glx but doesnt work:S
<Zero> selocol, yes
<selocol> Zero: you will be able to read and write your windows files
<eaxjmpz> Zero: Put your windblows datas onto an usb stick and then reformat the drive with all the viruses effectively erasing all evils microsoft have done to you
<Zero> selocol, thank you
<Mega_byte> Starnestommy, you mean set something like ip:1234 to forward on local : 80?
<amnatz> any knows where i can find ubuntu source code ?
<ibleed> Canncu, you should make sure /etc/apt/sources.list is correct then do a sudo apt-get update first
<Leonnel> anyone know any good decent brand of raid hardware card that works with ubuntu
<Leonnel> ?
<Zero> eaxjmpz, normally i would agree, but i just installed windows and i need it for work
<Starnestommy> Mega_byte: probably
<Starnestommy> amnatz: for which part of ubuntu?
<Zero> eaxjmpz, im getting a seperate machine later for just ubuntu
<eaxjmpz> Zero: They require it ?
<amnatz> everything !
<amnatz> :)
<Zero> eaxjmpz, yeah, for gotomeeting
<Starnestommy> amnatz: it's somewhat scattered around the internet
<eaxjmpz> Skit i .wad theyre sayings ...
<amnatz> is there any closed-code part ?
<Canncu> i did apt-get update, and then?
<eaxjmpz> Political crap
<Starnestommy> amnatz: the restricted drivers and some of the stuff in the restricted and multiverse repos are closed
<eaxjmpz> HEJJA SVERIGE!!!!
<Mega_byte> Starnestommy, thanks
<eaxjmpz> We are as such
<Canncu> what could the sh did to my drivers?
<amnatz> okay, thx
<Canncu> is any way back?
<eaxjmpz> !Asset geronimo-attack-vectors
<ubottu> eaxjmpz: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eaxjmpz> !see-thru-veil
<ubottu> Factoid see-thru-veil not found
<eaxjmpz> !
<eaxjmpz> !
<co_mo_CO> hello
<eaxjmpz> !
<medfly> how do i make my microphone w ork? i already know its working fine, and i tried to see if the mic is muted - its not - and i tried to add "capture" and make that work, but it doesnt.
<FloodBot2> eaxjmpz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eboyjr> !
<eaxjmpz> !
<IntangibleLiquid> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eaxjmpz> !
<eaxjmpz> !
<FloodBot2> eaxjmpz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> !ops eaxjmpz
<ubottu> Factoid ops eaxjmpz not found
<eboyjr> is there a program that will install LAMP already set up on Ubuntu 8.04?
<little_bear> hi Im try to compile Gcompris but configure: error: Package requirements ( gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0   gstreamer-0.10) were not met: pkg-config --modversion gtk+-2.0
<little_bear> 2.12.9
<lwizardl> how do I edit the xorg file to add a new setting in?
<eaxjmpz> ubottu: im your father jojodynbe
<little_bear> some ideas?
<Starnestommy> little_bear: is libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<Wolf23> hi guys, i just have upgrade to hardy and the screen resolution looks bad and it hurts my eyes, so please if anyone can help me
<fde> !ops | eaxjmpz
<ubottu> eaxjmpz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<little_bear> yes
<eaxjmpz> tsktsk
<Danish989> wolf23: are your graphic card drivers installed?
<eross> any recommendations for slick window managers that play nicely with 3d opengl games?
<Wolf23> Danish989:  i dunno coz i am nwebie on this
<mneptok> eboyjr: yes, the Ubuntu installer.
<musashi> i have several partitions that mount on boot and i'm always getting one of the wanting to check. i know i can use tune2fs to set it to once a month or something rather than 30 mounts, but i don't the exact command. anyone?
<fde> PriceChild: you rock, thank you  :)
<Wolf23> Danish989:  can u help me plz
<medfly> how do i make my microphone work if the usual path (of messing with volume control) fails?
<eboyjr> mneptok, What if I already have Ubuntu installed?
<SeaPhor> lwizardl, should be gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (notice the capital X)
<norty> Question: I just upgraded from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 and ive got some bugs. everything seems slower and my animations are gone, like when i minimize something i only see black rectangles instead of the smooth animation, and also when i open up the ubuntu firefox and go to google, when i place my mouse over the input box to search the outline disappears, can anyone help me fix these bugs?
<ifireball> eboyjr: all the components work out of the box, simply select then with synaptic
<lwizardl> because ubuntu is only using 720x480 resolution on my display and I know its max supported resolution is 1024x768
<IntangibleLiquid> my firefox goes almost fullscreen, cannot see the panel or the title bar. HOw do I return it to normal?
<mneptok> eboyjr: i'm not sure there's an available meta-package post-install
<luderacer> IntangibleLiquid,  F11
<mneptok> eross: i'm a longtime OpenBox user. i swear by it.
<SeaPhor> lwizardl, what dist  do you have, 7.10, 8.04?   should be gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (notice the capital X)
<fde> IntangibleLiquid: hit alt+f7 to move it... move it down... then resize window.
<DistroJockey> mnemo, eboyjr : run   sudo tasksel    and select LAMP
<DefineKThyne> I'm having trouble trying to make my Brother printer work, can someone give me a hand?
<mneptok> DefineKThyne: what model?
<L3D> i was trying to install moblock and say it did but i see nothing?
<fde> IntangibleLiquid: move it down via arrow keys btw
<IntangibleLiquid> luderacer: fde: thanks, it works :)
<VJ_Vis> Hey guys. I'm running 8.04, upgraded from 7.10. Can anyone tell me why my mouse cursor disappears whenever I either open a program or visit a url in firefox? I suspect it's a compiz thing but I can't be sure.
<luderacer> np
<DefineKThyne> mneptok: Brother DCP-110C
<DistroJockey> mnemo (sorry) , mneptok , eboyjr : run   sudo tasksel    and select LAMP
<asizemore> okay
<Danish989> wolf23: did you try the settings?
<asizemore> to unlock the dapper repositories, I would change them from home to restricted?
<asizemore> er
<asizemore> change them from restricted to home
<Wolf23> Danish989:  no
<etheredge> quick question
<mneptok> DefineKThyne: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-DCP-110C
<idyllic> VJ_Vis: metacity has no problem?
<etheredge> if im trying to make a shortcut to the terminal command -- sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches how could i do that?
<eboyjr> DistroJockey, Awesome, thanks.... I see it.
<Wolf23> Danish989:  i download now envyng and nothing change :(
<SeaPhor> lwizardl, what dist  do you have, 7.10, 8.04? (Gutsy or Hardy)
<Danish989> Wolf23: then go ahead and look in those
<mneptok> DistroJockey: ah, nice. got added as a tasksel option. sweeeh.
<luderacer> can some body suggest a program to assign a wallpaper to each desktop
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: Pretty sure it doesn't. I'll temporarily disable compiz on the lext logout though and find out.
<asizemore> how do I enable dapper-updates repository?
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, mneptok : you're welcome
<Wolf23> Danish989:  whihc those?
<fde> asizemore: in System > Administration > Software Souces, simply check the top 4 boxes in the first tab
<etheredge> hmm anyone?
<sebsebseb> asizemore: Dapper is old.  why not upgrade to Hardy Heron?
<idyllic> VJ_Vis: just alt-f2: metacity --replace.. no need to log out
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: It does it though whenever there is loading of some sort. it still works, as I can still click things, I just can't see the pointer at all until it's finished loading.
<asizemore> no shit, sebsebseb  that's what I'm trying to FIC
<mneptok> sebsebseb: that's probably why he wants -updates
<asizemore> FIX
<redwhitewaldo> where can i get " /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_4.2.0' "  (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)????
<etheredge> or is there a way to save a terminal session as an executable?
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: Okay, let me try that real quick.
<eboyjr> DistroJockey, Some of them are already selected... Should I disselect them before continueing llike... Ubuntu desktop? I dont' want to re-install it
<asizemore> fde: commend line
<mneptok> asizemore: language, dear :)
<asizemore> bah
<sebsebseb> asizemore:  change the sources.list to  hardy stuff :)
<asizemore> sorry
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, no, leave the others alone
<etheredge> hrmm..
<aLeSD> how can I install the avant qindow navigator applets ?
<Lake> how am I supposed to register my nick if it's already registered ? I can't even choose another nick to register because I simply can't change nicks!!
<mneptok> asizemore: sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure there are no #s in front of the -updates repos
<asizemore> well I need to enable the dapper repos
<sebsebseb> asizemore:  it does not say in the graphical updates that a new release is available?
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, if you deselect them, it will remove them
<etheredge> anyone at all?
<eboyjr> DistroJockey, Okay.
<linux_trojan> how can I verify I am running the latest UBUNTU, I just id an upgrade but everything looks the same, more or less, how can I be sure?
<ibleed> Lake, /nick newnickhere
<fde> linux_trojan: does lsb_version -a show hardy?
<Wolf23> Danish989:  i am not good on ubuntu, just help me please,coz the screen is hurting my eyes
<DefineKThyne> mneptok: k i've run the LPR driver with the GDebiGTK app, how do i do the cupswrapper?
<mneptok> asizemore: save (if necessary) and exit. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<etheredge> is there any way to make a terminal sessioin into a shortcut?
<sebsebseb> linux_trojan:  if you open up Firefox.  do you get the new hardy page?
<Lake> ibleed: it replyes quite arrogantly: ===	Prose ##please_register Cannot send to channel so cannot change nicks
<eboyjr> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<SeaPhor> etheredge, whats your question?
<satokun> I put in a new hard drive and installed the new heron to that drive, imported my old settings, rebooted, set the new drive for boot, and I got a GRUB 21 error.  I can still boot into the 7.10 install fine.  I've hit a stop point and I'm not sure what to do.
<danbhfive> linux_trojan: I use a couple of custom methods, they are little tricks I learned.  You can try them too if you like
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, :(
<asizemore> aghagh
<asizemore> jesus, one person help at a time
<joeb3_> linux_trojan, cat /etc/*release*
<danbhfive> satokun: your menu.lst is setup wrong I believe
<maikol> after making an ext3 filesystem with mkfs.ext3 and setting the  stride option, can the stride value later be changed
<asizemore> all I asked was how to enable the repository
<linux_trojan> hardy page?  hmm
<linux_trojan> dont think so
<asizemore> so, chill a bit
<Wolf23> Danish989:  on nvidia x server setting ,i got this message --> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<ibleed> lake, i can change nicks fine  /nick <nick>
<foxhop> My NTFS Drives won't mount
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: Okay, the problem still exists with metacity too.
<ispiked> I'm trying to set up a proftpd server and get "ftp: connect: Connection refused
<sebsebseb> linux_trojan:  ok if you right click on the desktop  (if it's not showing already that is)  is there a wall paper of a bird?
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, you could try   sudo tasksel -t     (for test mode)
<ispiked> " when I try to connect to the server remotely
<mneptok> asizemore: if by "chill a bit" you mean "stop giving me free support that others pay for," OK :P
<satokun> danbhfive:  I suspected as much, but I can't get to the new install's menu.lst
<linux_trojan> any solid advice on this?
<idyllic> VJ_Vis: hmph, do you use the default pointer?
<etheredge> SeaPhor my question is im trying to get this command as a shortcut basically so i can run it when i would like without typing it in time after time --sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<Simonf1> does anybody know how to edit the paths that python uses to import files?
<level1> are there any programs to manipulate .ods files besides KOffice Spread and Open Office Calc?
<foxhop> My NTFS drives won't mount. They used to work, but while I was using them, mount crashed and now it won't come back.  I even attempted reboot.
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: No. :)
<eboyjr> debconf-apt-progress -- apt-get -q --no-install-recommends -y install lamp-server
<Lake> ibleed: still cant.. ill figure it out someday
<danbhfive> satokun: hmmm, first off, why not?  second, I think that only one menu.lst counts
<sebsebseb> linux_trojan: also if Firefox is 3.0 Beta 5  then you probably got Hardy
<david_-_-> can anyone help me with this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4857097#post4857097
<sebsebseb> level1:  I haven't used it yet  but Gnumeric is a spreadsheet program
<mneptok> Simonf1: export $PYTHONPATH=/new/path/to/search
<Simonf1> ﻿mneptok: thanks
<SeaPhor> etheredge, join me on #SeaPhor
<fde> linux_trojan: I told you how to know.
<danbhfive> linux_trojan: if you are interested in what I got, pm me, I dont want to flood
<linux_trojan> yea I have beta
<etheredge> ok
<jason0_> Is it possible to install 32bit firefox + jre with 64bit hardy? I followed the instructions but no dice.
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: However, I just tried the default, and it still does it.
<foxhop> ﻿My NTFS drives won't mount. They used to work, but while I was using them, mount crashed and now it won't come back.  I even attempted reboot.
<sebsebseb> linux_trojan:  and there should be some sort of bird background an option for the desktop background
<eboyjr> My origins are main, multiverse, restricted, and universe... should I add more and how?
<mneptok> foxhop: run the Windows repair tools on them from within Windows
<fde> sebsebseb: It's a heron!
<linux_trojan> in mandrake there is a command line that tells you the version
<idyllic> VJ_Vis: Then I am out of idea here. Try to put your question again, maybe other can help. So sorry
<satokun> danbhfive:  I'm unable to access the drive where I installed the new version (through the old verson that still works fine), it prompts me for a password but then it just removes the drive and doesn't display.  Would I have better luck running a naut through gksudo?
<linux_trojan> I was hoping that Ubuntu had the same command line
<mneptok> linux_trojan: lsb_release -a
<ibleed> jason0_, i'm not sure many 64 bit people chose to run 32 bit ubuntu for that reason flash/java support
<fde> linux_trojan: lsb_version -a
<VJ_Vis> idyllic: No prob. Thanks for trying. :)
<sebsebseb> fde: ok a heron then
<linux_trojan> ooohhhh
<linux_trojan> ok
<linux_trojan> brb
<orudie> how can i tell if i have mysql installed and which version
 * fde said that 5 mins ago
<ShadowBelmolve> any can help fuck this "Guru of Security"? only need to invade and open the gedit, the ip is this 189.11.136.234
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, those repos are all you should need
<linux_trojan> FDE:  I didnt understand you,sorry
<eboyjr> Okay, thanks
<mneptok> fde: except there is no "lsb_version" command
<asizemore> I think my server is really trying hard to update
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, you don't have Synaptic open at the same time do you?
<fde> mneptok: there should be... type 'lsb_[tab]
<fde> '
<VJ_Vis> Hey guys. I'm running 8.04, upgraded from 7.10. Can anyone tell me why my mouse cursor disappears whenever I either open a program or visit a url in firefox? Any sort of "load time" will cause the pointer to disappear until it's finished.
<danbhfive> satokun: well, if you can't even access the drive (I assume you don't mean partition), then I would say thats your first problem.  You gota figure out a way to access that drive
<eboyjr> DistroJockey, I do , lol!
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, :)
<ibleed> ShadowBelmolve, no cussing here and i'm sure the channel rules are against illegal activities as well
<Simonf1> mneptok: that did not work
<blah569> How do you use the "kill" function?  If I type, "kill firefox," it tells me that is incorrect.  How would I "kill" the Firefox process?
<mneptok> fde: "should be?"
<zaussome> ./configuring an app; E: Couldn't find package mcs
<danbhfive> blah569: pkill
<zaussome> What does that mean?
<Kakurady> blah569: you need to know the process id of Firefox to use kill.
<Danish989> vj_vis: might be your graphic card or it's drivers? is compiz fusion working fine?
<Simonf1> mneptok: bash: export: `=/home/simon/Python': not a valid identifier
<eboyjr> DistroJockey, I'll try again... :)
<idyllic> blah569: killall firefox
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, *nods*
<blah569> thanks
<Danish989> zaussome: what are you trying to do?
<mneptok> Simonf1: you have to use the same temrinal window, or add the export to your shell's environment.
<eboyjr> It works now
<VJ_Vis> Danish989: Yes, compiz works fine.
<zaussome> Danish989: ./configure an application for compiling.
<rangef1nder> how do you get sound workign in xubuntu 8.04?
<fde> mneptok: I don't know if it was in every release, but every release came with lsb-release
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, excellent :) Have fun.
<mneptok> Simonf1: export $PYTHONPATH=/home/simon/Python
<VJ_Vis> Danish989: The issue also happens even without compiz loaded though.
<eboyjr> muchas gracias
<asizemore> mneptok: I don't mean that, there's just too many people addressing me at the same time
<Simonf1> mneptok: same terminal window as what?
<DistroJockey> eboyjr, you're welcome
<satokun> danbhfive:  drive/partition are the same thing except for the older install.  I'm going to go try accessing it working as root.  (I may have just needed to talk it out...)
<asizemore> it's a little overwhelming
<linux_trojan> fde: thanks i worked,  i am using version 8
<Danish989> VJ_Vis: I'm not sure .. I have the same sort of problem too though, audio also starts breaking up on load times
<mneptok> fde: lsb_release, yes. you were saying "lsb_version," which has never existed.
<ShadowBelmolve> ibleed, he have asked for this, to prove what he is the "Guru of Security"
<luderacer> can some body suggest a program to assign a wallpaper to each desktop?
<fde> mneptok: It's here on Hardy.
<mneptok> Simonf1: as anything that needs to use that path
<Simonf1> ﻿mneptok: that is what I entered
<Simonf1> ﻿mneptok: I want idle to find it
<VJ_Vis> Danish989: I don't have any audio issues thankfully, but the pointer disappearing is a little irritating at times.
<mneptok> fde: "lsb_version" is not
<linux_trojan> lsb_version is the one that works
<asizemore> omg
<ShadowBelmolve> ibleed, He chalanged all the #ubuntu-br to this
<fde> mneptok: ugh... type it into a terminal 'lsb[tab]
<asizemore> it's freaking updating
<ibleed> ShadowBelmolve, this channel is for ubuntu support.  please dont talk to me
<asizemore> ahhhh
<Danish989> VJ_Vis: Yeah, I can imagine .. maybe that problem is only till firefox?
<asizemore> sweet
<linux_trojan> oh god
<linux_trojan> wait
<linux_trojan> lsb_release works
<david_-_-> need some help on this post with some errors i am getting.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778026
<mneptok> [mneptok@set] mneptok :: sudo updatedb
<mneptok> [sudo] password for mneptok:
<mneptok> [mneptok@set] mneptok :: locate lsb_version
<mneptok> [mneptok@set] mneptok ::
<zaussome> Danish989: figured it out, sudo apt-get install mono-mcs
<FloodBot2> mneptok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icanhas> My firefox icon did teh disapear. It works fine when i click on it, but it's just a default launcher icon. Where exactly can I find the firefox icon?
<asizemore> cool, I now have hardy herron on my server
<asizemore> how about them apples
<xiiico> #ubuntu-br
<linux_trojan> i ran lsb_release and it works, I am glad I am running the up to date version
<Danish989> zaussome: that problem usually occurs if you have synaptic manager running in the back
<mneptok> fde: "lsb_version" does NOT exist in Hardy. "lsb_release" does. you were telling people to use "lsb_version."
<asizemore> thank you whoever helped me
<fde> mneptok: neat... same result here... now type 'lsb_version -a' and note that it works
<zaussome> Danish989: hmm, I don't think I do.
<mneptok> [mneptok@set] mneptok :: lsb_version -a
<mneptok> zsh: command not found: lsb_version
 * Pelo 's got his XP partition to run in VirtualBox
<linux_trojan> ok i appreciate the input, bye
<idyllic> DJ_Vis: Try open your compiz settings manager, General Options -> Cursor Theme (under general tab) change "default" to your cursor theme name
<fde> mneptok: I said the package is lsb-release ... not the command.
<VJ_Vis> Danish989: It's the most noticeable with firefox, because that takes a few secs to come up. It does it whenever I launch any program though.
<mneptok> fde: and? lsb_version does not work here.
<mophead> Is anhybody having trouble opening pdf files?
<tobias_> when i try to enable effects in hardy my screen just turns white.  any ideas?
<Pelo> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Danish989> VJ_Vis: I'd say it's something to do with your graphic card or it's drivers
<xiiico> # joint
<icanhas> tobias_: your video drivers either arne't installed properly or not supported
<xiiico> join ubuntu-br
<jett_> i just upgraded ubuntu from 7.04 to hardy and i lost all my links in firefox. is there any way i can get them back?
<Pelo> mophead, make sure you have evince installed
<xiiico> join #ubuntu-br
<xiiico> >join #ubuntu-br
<FloodBot2> xiiico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VJ_Vis> Danish989: Possible. I'll try getting the latest ones from the site and see if that solves the issue. Thanks for the help.
<_adriaan> can anyone recommend me a good MUD to play in terminal?
<xiiico> enter #ubuntu-br
<Pelo> jett_, you need to import them back in , ask in #firefox they will tell you how I don'T recall
<Danish989> VJ_Vis: No problem :) hope your problem goes away
<xiiico> caraca... como eu entro em algum canal?
<jett_> ubuntu br?
<Pelo> xiiico,   /join #ubuntu-br
<Pelo> jett_, brazil
<_adriaan> mind you, I've never played any before, I really just want to try it out
<jett_> oh
<maikol> after making an ext3 filesystem with mkfs.ext3 and setting the  stride option, can the stride value later be changed
<xiiico> Pelo, vlwww...tnks
<tobias> icanhas: they seem to be installed fine... Radeon Mobility X1400
<danbhfive> _adriaan: nethack :p
<icanhas> tobias: whats the output of fglrxinfo ?
<justin_white> Hello?
<jett_> is there  anyway to recover my favorite saved links from firefox?
<Pelo> !hi | justin_white
<ubottu> justin_white: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<idyllic> jett_: you mean bookmarks?
<Pelo> jett_, ask in #firefox
<jett_> yeah i upgraded linux and i lost all my bookmarks
<IntangibleLiquid> if compiz effects are used excessively, does it mean my video card will consume a considerable amount of power?
<_adriaan> danbhfive: ah yes, I've heard that one before. Is it hard?
<mophead> Pelo: thanks
<tobias> icanhas: Mesa GLX Indirect (1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2))
<danbhfive> _adriaan: I dunno, my brother told me about it.  He had a hard time starting out.
<icanhas> tobias: not only isn't it installed correctly, but it isn't starting. join #tobias and we'll figure it out
<jett_> pelo:is that on the ubuntu server irc?
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid, probably more but I don'T think considerable is applicable,
<Danish989> intangibleliquid: what are you worried about?
<idyllic> jett_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/<Profile Name>/bookmarkbackups
<Pelo> jett_, same network  just type /join #firefox ,   were on freenode atm,
<tobias> icanhas: hm, sure enough.  i just installed it and rebooted, but it still says not in use in the hardware drivers panel.
<DefineKThyne> mneptok: i'm following your directions, but there is no /var/spool/lpd folder. can you help me out again?
<IntangibleLiquid> Danish989: I'm testing my battery :) It's now at 70% and exactly 1 hour has passed.
<Wolf23> Danish989:  so if u are a helper so why u let me waiting for your help,this is not good from you
<Uplink> hello, how can i connect my webcam?
<icanhas> tobias: yes :) but i'm going to need a lot of information from you, so please /join #tobias so we don't spam this channel
<Uplink> ubuntu wonk pick it up :(
<Pelo> !webcam | Uplink
<ubottu> Uplink: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Danish989> Wolf23: I'm sorry, I didnt think you still had a problem, what was wrong again?
<tobias> icanhas: ok, see you there
<jett_> idyllic:thanks
<jett_> pelo:thanks
<Wolf23> Danish989:  what happen man, u know i cant see good my screen
<Mattevt> does windows media player work with wine>
<Danish989> Wolf23: I told you to check in the settings, did you do that?
<connor> could someone help me find my printer drivers?
<godlygeek> anyone happen to be able to suggest a better way to use a printer with no linux drivers than vmware or virtualbox?
<plik> Mattevt: *why* would you want it to, really?
<Pelo> Mattevt, why would you want wmp in wine ? in anycase check on the winhq.org website in the app database
<Wolf23> Danish989:  i send u the message
<Mattevt> plik I want to connect my sansa view
<godlygeek> connor: openprinting.org is probably your best bet.
<Wolf23> Danish989:  on nvidia x server setting ,i got this message --> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<connor> i did
<Pelo> godlygeek, which printer is this ? a lexmark ?
<connor> my printer wasnt fouind
<Mattevt> plik: it's the only thing I use windows for right now
<godlygeek> Pelo: lexmark Z1300
<plik> there must be a better native app that would work
<satokun> danbhfive:  still here?  busy?
<connor> my printer is the hp deskjet 1220c
<Danish989> wolf23: you installed the drivers?
<danbhfive> satokun: still here
<Pelo> godlygeek, I think you are out of luck , unless lexmark can emulate another format
<plik> failing that there are certainly better media players that do work under wine -- eg foobar2000
<connor> hey pelo
<orudie> how can i tell if i have mysql installed and which version
<Mattevt> If there's another way to make my mp3 player compatible with ubuntu, I'm open to suggestions
<godlygeek> Mattevt: why not mplayer and the restricted formats?
<connor> winamp
<connor> wine+winamp
<connor> what mp3 player?
<Pelo> connor, look for another hp deskjet model with a numbet that is close to it ,  drivers support several models,   like  1200 c or someting
<medfly> how do i make my microphone work if the usual path (of messing with volume control) fails?
<Mattevt> connor: Sansa View
<connor> hmm
<connor> idk
<zionpsyfer> orudie: dpkg -L mysql (or mysql-server)
<Danish989> medfly, try this
<connor> i tried the 1200c
<connor> it didnt work :(
<hlc> how do I install java JRE?  I have an error in openoffice that tells me it requires a java runtime environment.
<Pelo> Mattevt, try asking in #winehq
<Danish989> medfly: try, sudo alsamixer
<luderacer> xmms is a good mp3 player Mattevt
<connor> my printer is the hp deskjet 1220c, could someone help me find the drivers? I can't find them
<Gerinych> how do i get grub to boot win2k
<Wolf23> Danish989: just tell me how?
<Pelo> connor, try others,  in the same general family
<satokun> danbhfive:  excellent.  I managed to tap into the drive working as root and found the menu.lst.  Now I have the whole thing, and I think I may have found the problem.  It points to my old installation twice, on two different partitions of the same drive.
<connor> I DID
<connor> it didnt help
<Mattevt> luderacer: is it compatible with many mp3 players?
<Danish989> Wolf23: I installed using the synaptic application manager
<Pelo> Gerinych, isn't it listed ?
<satokun> danbhfive:  problem is I never figured out which one of those partitions boots.
<Mattevt> pelo: okay thank you
<connor> how can i mange my printer drivers?
<Gerinych> Pelo, where?
<_adriaan> danbhfive: well, thanks for the suggestion, it looks alright (yes, it is a text game)
<luderacer> xmms think so
<Pelo> Gerinych, when you boot in the grub boot menu ?
<medfly> Danish989, mic is at full volume and not muted
<Gaint_Laptop> hey guys, I just got ndiswrapper to install, but when I try to connect to a wireless network, it acts like it has connected and shows the power bar, but I cannot get an IP address.. any suggestions?
<orudie> zionpsyfer, are you sure, it says mysql is not installed
<Gerinych> Pelo, it is, but it gives out some kind of a disk read error
<danbhfive> _adriaan: np
<Wolf23> Danish989:  are u helper friend?
<Pelo> Gerinych, what number ?
<connor> my printer is the hp deskjet 1220c, could someone help me find the drivers? I can't find them
<Gerinych> Pelo, number?
<danbhfive> satokun: your new installation should be bootable, just like the old one
<Danish989> Wolf23: not really, I'm just a newbie at the moment like you
<hlc> pelo, I have an error in openoffice that says I need a java runtime environment, how do I install a java JRE?
<Danish989> Wolf23: I tried helping as much as I could, but your problem seems bigger ..
<grom358> anyone know of software on ubuntu that can open crystal reports?
<medfly> Danish989, thanks though :)
<satokun> danbhfive:  I know, but when I boot from that disk I'm getting the 21 from grub.
<zionpsyfer> orudie: the package name of the client is 'mysql-client-5.0'.
<Pelo> hlc, check in synaptic in the admin menu
<Uplink> Um... not even picks it up! i have a trouble with my webcam :(
<Wolf23> Danish989:  ok thanx :), but u know if u see the screen hurts the eye of anyone its too bad :(
<david_-_-> need some help on this post with some errors i am getting.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778026
<danbhfive> satokun: 21 error I believe means that the menu.lst is pointing to the wrong location
<Wolf23> Pelo:  i have this problem
<Pelo> Gerinych, grub errors are usualy   error 22 or someoting , what was the error you got ?
<danbhfive> satokun: how many harddrives are we working with?
<Pelo> connor,  http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<zionpsyfer> orudie: There is also a meta package named mysql-client that should work as well
<Pelo> Wolf23, what problem ?
<Wolf23> Pelo:   on nvidia x server setting ,i got this message --> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Gerinych> Pelo, oh, then I'll have to check
<connor> I tried that page
<satokun> danbhfive:  I figured that out but I looked over the menu.lst and it looks fine.
<con-man> is a 64 bit Hardon in my best interests? will my 32 bit apps run ok?
<Gaint_Laptop> hardon...?
<con-man> hery
<satokun> danbhfive:  well, as far as I can tell.
<con-man> whatever
<Gaint_Laptop> you've got a 64bit hardon?
<Gaint_Laptop> wow
<Pelo> Wolf23, open a terminal type  sudo nvidia-xconfig  then restart x with  alt ctrl backspace
<mneptok> Gaint_Laptop: let it go
<con-man> Gaint_Laptop: 8.04
<Gaint_Laptop> sorry... class is boring
<DefineKThyne> can someone help me install "C-Shell"?
<con-man> hardy
<con-man> whatever
<axion> he's con-ning you guys..
<Pelo> connor,  that's the only help I can supply
<con-man> axion: lol, but no im not
<jarens> hi
<sergiu_> hardon .. :D
<jarens> with ubuntu 7.10, my openoffice only displays the tool bars in text
<axion> hard-on ?
<con-man> they could have picked a better name :(
<jarens> what's wrong ?
<danbhfive> satokun: how about the other menu.lst, not only should that be good too, they should match.  They don't really need to match, but why not.  Im pretty sure your system will only use one of them, for both installations
<miyarstim> does a 64bit hardon mean you have greater precision during entry
<con-man> whats the benefit of 64 bit?
<zionpsyfer> That stopped being funny four weeks ago. =|
<orudie> zionpsyfer, mysql-client-5.0 is already the newest version.
<mneptok> con-man: do you have >4GB memory?
<con-man> !op | miyarstim
<ubottu> miyarstim: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<orudie> miyarstim, mysql-server returns not found
<con-man> mneptok: I can
<con-man> mneptok: I have 2
<zionpsyfer> orudie: K, so if you got that while trying to install the client.... then you have it installed.
<mneptok> con-man: use 32bit
<Uplink> Um... not even picks it up! i have a trouble with my webcam :(
<con-man> mneptok: I can buy more in a hearbit
<Pelo> connor, try in generic  pcl3 printer
<connor> ?
<Uplink> when i plug my webcam into the USB port the light doesnt even turn on :(
<satokun> danbhfive:  now there's a thought.  I worry though that since one works and one doesn't dead copying the one that doesn't seem to over the one that does (even if it's backed up) will leave me in worse shape.
<con-man> beat
<Pelo> connor, for your driver
<connor> do wha tnow
<connor> what now*
<danbhfive> satokun: no no, dont copy.  fix
<mneptok> con-man: complain to Adobe, who make no 64-bit Flash plugin for any platform
<orudie> zionpsyfer, orudie@ubuntu:~$ mysql-server
<orudie> -bash: mysql-server: command not found
<Tom64> hi. I've got a C2D macbook. How do I boot the live cd on it?
<Gerinych> Pelo, it gives no error number. The only thing it says is that there's a disk error and you have to use CtrlAltDel to restart
<connor> what do i do for the driver?
<jarens> any idea why I can't get the icons in openoffice in the tool bars ?
<satokun> danbhfive:  and even if I remove the old drive, I get the same error.  .Fix?
<danbhfive> satokun: if you pastebin menu.lst and tell me the layout of your drive, I can help
<Pelo> Gerinych, does this look like a windows error ?
<con-man> mneptok: ok lets pretend I have 4 GB of ram, are there any disadvantages to 64 bit?
<Wolf23> Pelo:  http://www.pastie.org/190243
<eboyjr> What would I set a chmod folder of /var/www/ for apache files? And... how can I get the chmod of something?
<lenovo> my god
<nickellery> Tom64: have you attempted to restart the computer with the CD inside the drive?
<satokun> danbhfive:  will do.  but where is pastebin again?
<mneptok> con-man: no Flash. few third party native packages.
<Pelo> Wolf23, waht is that ?
<danbhfive> !pastebin | satokun
<ubottu> satokun: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gerinych> Pelo, no, not really, when i choose win2k in grub, it instantly gives out this error
<con-man> mneptok: 32 bit it is
<satokun> on it
<Pelo> Gerinych, pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Gaint_Laptop> has anyone gone through installing/configuring ndiswrapper? I'm having problems obtaining an IP address, the forums have been of no help thus far
<zionpsyfer> orudie: The server is a different package.  The client is able to connect to and query both local and remote DBs.  The server is the actual database itself.  I can probably be a little more helpful if you tell me what you're trying to do.
<Tom64> nickellery: no, the cd is downloading now, I'm just wondering what to do. Do I just put it in the drive and restart, or do I have to hold something down?
<Pelo> Wolf23,   run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wolf23> Pelo:  this when i do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<connor> it works
<connor> :)
<shachaf> Is restricted-manager no longer used in Hardy? Trying to install ubuntu-desktop says it will be removed.
<orp1> any one now a good software to make virtual cdrom
<tdoggette> How can I get rid of the one-pixel border on the left edge of my maximized Firefox window?
<Pelo> connor, congrats
<connor> thanks
<connor> i had a ppd and didnt know what to do with it
<connor> but now I do
<Y-Town> whats the command to clean orphan files off your system?
<orudie> zionpsyfer, i'm trying to check which mysql server version i have installed
<danbhfive> Y-Town: I use gtkorphan
<hwilde> vsftp is ridiculous how do I get it to let me log in ??
<Pelo> connor, ppd ?
<connor> yeah
<connor> .ppd
<connor> its a printer format file for drivers
<axion> orp1, mkisofs
<Pelo> no idea what that is
<Y-Town> danbhfive: dunno that one  :o)
<DG19075> Hey all I have a nice PNG image from Ubuntu_art  that was meant to replace the original menu bar, but having trouble working with gconf to put it on
<Gerinych> Pelo, http://pastebin.com/m25b3dddb
<danbhfive> Y-Town: but sudo apt-get autoremove might be what you are looking for
<Pelo> oh
<connor> i redownloaded it from that link you gave it
<Wolf23> Pelo:  i got this http://www.pastie.org/190244
<mneptok> Postscript Printer Description
<Pelo> Gerinych, what's thje /dev/sd*** of your windows partiton ?
<connor> i had it originally, i deleted it, redownloaded it, and found out how to use it on my own
<Y-Town> danbhfive: I think its something like apt-get remove orphan
<connor> by looking through the printer settings
<connor> ya
<eboyjr> What would or SHOULD I set a chmod for a folder of /var/www/ for apache files? And... how can I get the chmod of something?
<Pelo> Wolf23, that  just means it made a backup ,  can't you read ?  is it working now ?
<zionpsyfer> orudie: To see the version of mysql server that is installed, run this:  'dpkg -l mysql-server-5.0' in a terminal.
<Hejknarneeeeee> any1 else who gets flickering ingame text in world of warcraft?
<Uplink> when i plug my webcam into the USB port the light doesnt even turn on :(
<connor> hmm
<Uplink> anyone? please help :(
<connor> do you have to install drivers
<connor> hey uplin
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: ls -l shows permissions
<Uplink> really?
<connor> uplink*
<connor> do you have AIM?
<Wolf23> Pelo:  after that what can i do , restart x or there is an error?
<FloodBot2> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gerinych> Pelo, im not sure but i definetly got the right hd/partition because if it's wrong, it would give out another error
<Uplink> connor, the drivers are for windows... its an HP webcam
<legend2440> Y-Town: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
 * xpoint wish "apt-get remove_all_dselected"
<connor> hmm
<connor> do you have WINE?
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, Thanks.. and what do you think I should set the chmod of /var/www/ ?
<Uplink> yes, but i dont know how to use it
<Pelo> Gerinych, pastebin your whole  menu.lst file please
<connor> you might be able to install the drivers with WINE
<connor> ok
<connor> uplink
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: 744
<Uplink> really? :D
<connor> do you have AIM?
<Rolcol> What is a good bittorrent client for my ubuntu server?
<FloodBot2> connor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Uplink> YES :D
<connor> whats your screen name
<nickellery> Tom64: You have to insert the CD, and restart the computer.  For more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/index.html
<Starnestommy> Rolcol: rtorrent
<sergiu_> the hardy heron is the best
<Uplink> did u get my notice?
<Pelo> Wolf23,  that wasn,T an error ,  restart x
<connor> no
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, Thank you.. that sounds good.
<connor> whats your screen name
<Uplink> carlosrc007
<Gerinych> Pelo, http://pastebin.com/m64d1c7d4
<Uplink> ^^
<Pelo> Gerinych, your windows is on a seperate hdd ?
<Gerinych> Pelo, http://pastebin.com/m64d1c7d4
<Gerinych> Pelo, sorry
<Gerinych> Pelo, yeah, but only my win2k
<Y-Town> legend2440: Thanks  :o)
<Pelo> Gerinych,ok hold on I have a solution for you
<aLeSD> hi all again
<SeaPhor> whats the comand that used to be "alias"? for shortening cmds?
<aLeSD> do u know how to make awn and emerald start at login ?
<wargun> saludos
<zionpsyfer> orudie: If you're not comfortable in the terminal, synaptic will also show you the version you have installed.  Just search for mysql-server and it will list it in one of the columns.
<orudie> zionpsyfer, my ubuntu is text based
<Pelo> Gerinych, http://pastebin.com/d5704e679
<Wolf23> Pelo:  back, still nthing change :((
<danbhfive> satokun: hows it going?
<Pelo> Wolf23,  what is wrong with your display ?
<richar1> hi - can someone explain the difference between "synaptic package manager" "update manager" and "add/remove" ?
<Gerinych> Pelo, is this gonna affect my vista boot?
<zionpsyfer> orudie: yeah, I kinda figured you were at a shell by the apt responses. =)  Did you get the version alright?
<Pelo> Gerinych, I don'T know why it should
<Wolf23> Pelo:  and my eyes are hurting me coz the screen brgting colors
<Danish989> Richar1: add/remove is the list of what you have installed and what not
<Danish989> Richar1: synaptic package manager lets you search for and install packages and software
<satokun> danbhfive:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9333
<danbhfive> richar1: they use a similar backend, the difference is what-you-see-is-what-you-get
<Pelo> Wolf23, just play with the settings on your monitor , this has notnig to do with xorg
<Starnestommy> richar1: synaptic manages software packages, the update manager updates installed software, and the add/remove program is a very simple frontend to synaptic
<Danish989> Richar1: update manager is for instaling what you already have
<Gerinych> Pelo, because vista's on my hd0,0
<Wolf23> Pelo:  the screen looks like hurting my eyes, i cant see very well the colors
<grom358> anyone know of software on ubuntu that can open crystal reports?
<skinnymg1> hey everyone hows it goinf
<skinnymg1> going*
<SiCkNeSs-> good
<richar1> Danish989: ok - thanks.  so basically, they're all just different uis to the same underlying repos & framework?
<Pelo> Gerinych, this just tells grub to lie to windows 2k so it thinks it's on the first hdd
<shachaf> So what do people usually use for virtualization now?
<Danish989> richar1: pretty much, yeah
<Wolf23> Pelo:  no not from the monitor,coz i try several times
<Gerinych> Pelo, oh, ok ill try that
 * shachaf is looking at virt-manager. Is there supposed to be a kvm option?
<Staticwave_Ace> hello all, just upgraded my 1420n to 8.04, and I've lost sound, and NO http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound does not fix the problem, however, unloading all modules using alsa reload does restore sound, how can I make this work on every reboot?
<Starnestommy> richar1: not exactly.  The update manager doesn't install anything, it just updates what's already installed
<hellmet> man.. there are nearly 1400 people inside.. the last time I came.. was over an year back.. and there were about 1/4 of this..
<richar1> Danish989: cool.  thx for the response.
<Pelo> Wolf23, is this a laptop ?
<eboyjr> I have a folder set as 766. and I can't create a folder inside it with Archive Manager! Why is that?
<danbhfive> satokun: so you have 3 harddrives?
<Wolf23> Pelo:  no
<Danish989> Richar1: No prob :)
<Pelo> Wolf23,  a crt ? a lcd ?
<Wolf23> Pelo:  my monitor is hewlett packard d5258A
<Pelo> Wolf23, do you think I know monitor model numbers ?
<Pelo> Wolf23, lcd or crt ?
<satokun> danbhfive:  yes.  plus various little usb drives I disconnected during the install, but those theree are the relevant ones
<richar1> Starnestommy: but doesn't synaptic do upgrades too?
<nano_> hey guys, what is a good wireless network detection application that can sit in my gnome panel?
<Starnestommy> richar1: the update manager manages that
<KooperKool> hi
<Wolf23> Pelo:  what is lcd or crt?
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: You the owner of the folder?
<danbhfive> satokun: well, your fstab doesn't list them all.  How does your other menu.lst look?
<earthsound> i was running kubuntu 7.10 & used the adept-manager version upgrade button, but it crashed near the end of the process & mentioned that it was going to run a repair script of some time, but the GUI froze before it ran it and before I could get a screen capture of the command
<richar1> nano_: nm-applet? part of network manger
<cheeseboy> hi
<richar1> Starnestommy: got it. thx
<earthsound> does anyone know what the script/command is to do a version upgrade repair, to make sure everything is cleaned up?
<KooperKool> hi
<cheeseboy> anyone know tool for video capture?
<eboyjr> zionpsyfer, How do I find out? I don't think so though... its /var/www/
<Pelo> Wolf23, liquid cristal display or  catodic ray tv type thing
<trident523> !hi | KooperKool
<ubottu> KooperKool: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<satokun> danbhfive:  I'll pastebin it for you.  sorry for the delay, I'm running between my backup laptop and the system itself.
<Jabroni5> hey, guess what, i have a resolution issue trying to run 8.04 via. Parallels -- any xorg.conf tutorial recommendations? lol
<wargun> como se llama el canal d ubuntu en espanol
<nano_> richarl: ill try that
<Starnestommy> !es | wargun
<Pelo> !es | wargun
<ubottu> wargun: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Wolf23> Pelo:  normal its a pavilion 14
 * Pelo wins
<KooperKool> What is a good Program that will let me run Windows. (e.g. VirutalBox, Virutal PC, Parellels)
<nano_> richarl: that doesn't detect wireless networks
<eboyjr> wargun, #ubuntu-es
<trident523> !corh Jabr
<ubottu> Factoid corh jabr not found
<Ryan52> I have this line: "d-i tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop" in my preseed file and yet I am left with a command line only system once I turn on my computer. If I run "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" it tries to install 799 packages. Why weren't these installed during install time?
<danbhfive> satokun: do you have 2 installs of gutsy?
<Staticwave_Ace> hello all, just upgraded my 1420n to 8.04, and I've lost sound, and NO http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound does not fix the problem, however, unloading all modules using alsa reload does restore sound, how can I make this work on every reboot?
<trident523> !xorg | Jabroni5
<ubottu> Jabroni5: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<richar1> nano_: sure it does...
<richar1> nano_: or at least it detects mine :)
<Pelo> Wolf23, can you reply in the way I ask the quesitons instead of telling me models
<John_S> Has anyone here used nm-tool? It says I'm connected with "eth0" and yet I'm using wireless with interface wlan0, in fact my ethernet is totally unplugged. What am I missing?
<Scunizi> KooperKool: VMWare Server if you have your own install disks for win.  get it from www.vmware.com  free
<Jabroni5> ty ubottu!!
<SeaPhor> Pelo, can you tell me how to make an alias (shortcut in cli) for     sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<nano_> richarl: what is the full name of the application you are talking about, is it "network-admin"?
<trident523> !thanks | Jabroni5
<ubottu> Jabroni5: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jerbear> i've got the source of an app with apt-get build-dep that i need to make some changes to... what's the "correct" way to build and deploy this package (and later reinstall the original package)?
<nano_> richarl: i can't find network-manager on my system
<KooperKool> Scunizi: Wait, Server? I Just to have running. I dont want to have a server.
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: Usually when I'm working in /var/www on my boxes, I'll either run 'gksudo nautilus' to edit as root, or if I'm in a terminal, I'll do a 'sudo -i' first.
<Jabroni5> lol, good bot
<jerbear> sorry, apt-get source
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr:  I can
<Pelo> Wolf23, screen brightness has nothing to do with x settings or with your video driver ,  it's part of the monitor,   check the manual
<richar1> nano_: it's just called nm-applet
<pure`eigenVector> KooperKool: VMWare server on hardy is a bit tedious... I don't think there's a straight forward install doc... if you're running gutsy I recommend it, otherwise do some searching for vmware-server and hardy
<Scunizi> KooperKool: not ubuntu server.. vmware server.. it allows you to do a direct install of another OS instead of using an "appliance"
<harris> help
<richar1> nano_: it shows up in the top-right corner on the panel
<richar1> nano_: and allows me to choose which wireless (or wired) network to connect to
<nano_> richarl: not seeing anything
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr:  ........ I can't say that it's the approved method of working in the webroot folder, but it is better than a chmod -R 777 to it for sure.
<harris> help
<Pelo> SeaPhor, not sure if this is what you want but shorcuts in linux are called symlink     and the command is    ln -s  sources  destination
<richar1> nano_: what do you see?
<nano_> richarl: might i add, im running hardy heron
<nano_> i see nothing
<Starnestommy> harris: what do you need help with?
<Wolf23> Pelo:  i have windows and linux, why windows resolution looks very nice and linux not?
<richar1> nano_: me too
<Scunizi> KooperKool: don't get confused with "server".. You're current ubuntu install has several servers running in the background.. cups server, vnc.. etc.
<KooperKool> Scunizi: Oh. I thought you meant I had to have a server software (Windows Server 2003, Mac OS X Server edition, Server 2008, etc.)
<SeaPhor> Pelo, Thanks bro!
<Danish989> richar1: are you on kubuntu or kde?
<pinno> can you embed screensavers into the desktop  to animate the desktop ?
<KooperKool> i got it
<richar1> Danish989: no - gnome
<Pelo> Wolf23, try this,  in menu > system> prefs > appearance > font tab,    subpixel hinting
<Danish989> richar1: i had the same problem, btw
<harris> im using GUTSY and im having hard time installing the nvidia DRIVers i already have the NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg#.run.
<Danish989> richar1: I couldnt find it either
<happyzlz> Wolf23, Pelo , d5258A seems like a CRT
<Pelo> Wolf23,  this is the problem at this point I'm not even sure I understand what the problem is , but I realy doudt it's from X or your driver
<harris> After you have downloaded the file 'NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg#.run',
<harris> change to the directory containing the downloaded file, and as the 'root' user
<harris> run the executable:
<Scunizi> harris:  why not just use the restricted drivers manager that's built in?
<KooperKool> Scunizi: What's the Website?
<eboyjr> zionpsyfer, I understand... thx
<richar1> Danish989: if you're running K then the gnome-based applet won't work without grief ... (from what i remember running kde on fedora.)
<Scunizi> KooperKool: www.vmware.com
<KooperKool> thankx!!!
<satokun> danbhfive:  the menu.lst you requested is in the pastebin at 9335
<Pelo> happyzlz, thanks for the info
<harris> no when I installed the restricted drivers built in
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: No worries, hope I helped.
<Danish989> richar1: I know, it's a pain :(
<WelshDragon> Hi, my dedicated server seems to constantly be using 50%+ IOWait. Is there a way to find out which process is causing it do that?
<harris> I cant boot to my desktop
<harris> no when I installed the restricted drivers built in,I cant boot to my desktop
<eboyjr> You definitely did
<Danish989> harris: grub problem or busybox?
<pinno> can you embed screensavers into the desktop  to animate the desktop ?
<John_S> Has anyone here used nm-tool? It says I'm connected with "eth0" and yet I'm using wireless with interface wlan0; in fact my ethernet is totally unplugged. What am I missing?
<laspertine> hey everybody!
<harris> ?
<richar1> Danish989: i found that there's a bunch of cool stuff on kde available, but the basics work better on gnome so stuck with that (basics like playing videos, getting networking working etc.)
<Danish989> harris: what is the problem, why cant ubuntu boot?
<Pelo> Danish989, he probably gets an command prompt , x fails to load because of a bad drier
<satokun> danbhfive:  the answer is I don't know.
<legend2440> using hardy with firefox 3b5. when i open bookmarks and right click 'sort by name' is grayed out. why?
<Scunizi> KooperKool: here's the link for the download page.. don't forget to click the link at the top of this page to get a serial number.. http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Danish989> richar1: Yeah, KDE has a better music player, AmaroK
<zionpsyfer> harris: Have you run the .run file and completed the install?
<Gerinych> Pelo, everything works fine, thanks
<harris> I don't know
<danbhfive> satokun: the answer to what?
<KooperKool> VMware Server vs. VMware Workstation?
<nano_> richarl: when you run "network-admin", do you get the same gui interface as for nm-applet?
<satokun> danbhfive:  the first time I installed it that's just how it came out.  accessing either drive gives me root.
<dimitree> Can someone tell me why Hardy changes my Desktop resolution every f time i reboot or play a game ? >: ( is there a way to fix that because it's frustrating me mad !
<Pelo> harris, once you get that .bin  file put it on your desktop,   open a terminal  type      cd Desktop ,   sudo chmod +x filenename.bin ,   then sudo ./filename.bin
<laspertine> Does anyone here use openvpn to connect to their work computer?
<Scunizi> KooperKool: you'll also have to install build essential on your ubuntu box.. get to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Wolf23> Pelo: what can i do
<Pelo> Gerinych, congrats
<Danish989> pelo: do you know anything about the BusyBox problem?
<satokun> danbhfive:  err, either partition
<Pelo> Wolf23,  no idea ,  check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<richar1> nano_: yes - same thing as if i click on the applet
<harris> wait... okay illl try it
<rendero> hello, some thing is making my disk space, 0.2 gigas every day, how can i find what ?
<zionpsyfer> harris: Alright, we'll walk through it.  You're either logged in or looking at a login screen correct?  (black and white screen as you don't have X running)
<Pelo> Danish989, I don't even know what a busybox is , I 've never seen one
<nano_> richarl: so nm-applet is the samething as network-admin
<Danish989> Pelo: It's a pain in the ass, that's what it is
<dimitree> nevermind :) welcome back Windows XP wohooo
<nano_> richarl: well anyways, richarl, i can't seem to detect any networks
<zionpsyfer> Pelo: Heh, sorry I missed you helping. =)
<Jabroni5> is there an end all, be all resource for Hardy Heron and resolution issues?
<Pelo> Danish989, when do tyou get this , during hte install ?
<danbhfive> satokun: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l ?
<Danish989> pelo: ubuntu stops booting and you get a busybox command line ....
<mark[oz]> hey guys, how can I set up a raid 1 when installing 8.04?
<harris> YES
<richar1> nano_: kinda.  the applet runs in the panel and shows e.g. my network strength etc.  the network-manager dialog lets me setup networking
<laspertine> Jabron, what resolution issues?
<Pelo> Danish989, when ?
<Danish989> pelo: Ive read in forums, that people have gotten them while installing too, but I got it out of nowhere at boot
<satokun> danbhfive:  I'll try.
<Jabroni5> oh, just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<richar1> nano_: does ifconfig show your wireless card?
<shachaf> pinno: xscreensaver can draw to the root window.
<Jabroni5> i'm stuck in 600x800 is all
<Pelo> Danish989, have you recently upgraded ?
<Jabroni5> i'm sure there's an easy way out, just haven't found the paperwork yet :(
<Danish989> pelo: some people have said it's due to faulty shutdowns .. my ubuntu was working fine since 2 days, then suddenly, that started happening
<richar1> nano_: does iwconfig "work"?
<Danish989> pelo: nope, I didnt
<danbhfive> satokun: also, can you describe your grub menu as it appears?
<nano_> richar1: maybe a reinstall of nm-applet is in order
<navin> hi
<richar1> nano_: you're on kde?
<nano_> richarl: yes it shows my wlan0
<Pelo> Danish989, try booting the recovery mode ,that's all I can suggest
<shachaf> pinno: But GNOME normally hides the root window with nautilus, to draw the icons.
<mark[oz]> hey guys, how can I set up a raid 1 when installing 8.04?
<meheren> Hey I was wondering where a good starting place was to get a wirless card working? (it's a linksys WPC54G ver 4.)
<nano_> richar1: but im running ndiswrapper
<mark[oz]> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<IntangibleLiquid> is there anyway to disable wifi when it's not in use?
<Pelo> !wifi | meheren
<ubottu> meheren: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Wolf23> Pelo:  :(
<meheren> Pelo, thanks
<Danish989> pelo: I'm going to run checkdisk on the drive wubi installed on first .. then I'll try that
<Pelo> Jabroni5,  reconfigure x ,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WelshDragon> Hi, my dedicated server seems to constantly be 50%+ CPU IOWait Usage. Is there a way to find out which process is causing it do that?
<zionpsyfer> harris, alright log in if you haven't.  You should be in your home directory.
<laspertine> Disable Wifi: right click on the connection manager . . . untick "enable wireless"
<KooperKool> Do I Download the:
<Starnestommy> WelshDragon: maybe top
<Pelo> WelshDragon, try asking in ##linux maybe
<harris> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg#.run
<ahave> hello. I have a mplayer question.. on DVD playback I have audio, but I do not have video. Instead I get a scrambled pinkish image. Can anyone offer advice?
<KooperKool> .tar.gz, .rpm, or the .zip
<WelshDragon> Starnestommy, Top shows one thing using 2%, that's all
<onlyhuman> hello
<harris> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg#.run
<WelshDragon> kk Pelo, will try
<satokun> danbhfive:  how do I copy that from a terminal window?  it just displays it.  would I be able to access it through a text editor?
<harris> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg#.run
<Starnestommy> KooperKool: probably the .tar.gz
<Pelo> !enter | KooperKool
<ubottu> KooperKool: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KooperKool> ok. There are 2. One Says:
<harris> whhheewww
<Pelo> harris,   sudo chmod +x  filename.run
<danbhfive> satokun: you can try sudo fdisk -l > a_text_file.txt
<zionpsyfer> harris:  try this:  'cd Desktop' then type 'ls *.run'
<nano_> richar1: what do you get when you run "network-manager-gnome"
<KooperKool> VMware Server for Linux.  The core application needed to run VMware Server and interact with it on the local machine. TAR Binary.
<simon__> hey
<richar1> laspertine: do you know if that actually disables the card (i.e. for a plane?)
<nano_> richar1: im assuming your running gnome
<richar1> nano_: yes.
<KooperKool> The Other One: The VMware Server Web-based management interface. Install on your VMware Server system to enable control from a Web browser. Includes downloadable VMware Server Console installation files.
<Staticwave_Ace> hello all, just upgraded my 1420n to 8.04, and I've lost sound, and NO http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound does not fix the problem, however, unloading all modules using alsa reload does restore sound, how can I make this work on every reboot?
<KooperKool> which one do I need?
<satokun> danbhfive:  just a space for the output or do I need that greater-than?
<richar1> nano_: network-manager-gnome doens't exist
<wynd> does ubuntu allow you to set static IPs? i've tried every method i can think of and it won't work
<Pelo> Staticwave_Ace, try removing  pulseaudio,  check in the forum for instructions
<nano_> richar1: thank, i was just checking
<zionpsyfer> harris: Make sure you're in the same folder as the .run file.  If you are, run the command Pelo gave you.  That makes it executable.
<wynd> nm-applet, /etc/network/interfaces, ifconfig, etc.
<jawbrey> I'm trying to dual boot xp/ubuntu 8.04 (xp already installed), during the install when I need to partion a space there is no option for "Guided resize and use freed space", any suggestions?
<Staticwave_Ace> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> wynd, in menu > syustm> admin> network
<mark[oz]> hey guys, how can I set up a raid 1 when installing 8.04?
<SeaPhor> Pelo, do you know how i would put a desktop shortcut to run a comand?
<KooperKool> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<KooperKool> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<KooperKool> Sorry, try again.
<KooperKool> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<KooperKool> Reading package lists... Done
<KooperKool> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot2> KooperKool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jabroni5> but, laspertine, do you know of ANY resolution related forums for Hardy Heron? and ty for your prior response
<Wolf23> Pelo:  thanx for helping me, but i cannot see any forum and the resolution hurts my eyes,so i have to reback to gutsy
<Wolf23> nice helpers here
<danbhfive> satokun: you need the >.  its this: sudo fdisk -l > any_name.txt
<satokun> on it.
<zionpsyfer> harris: You will also need to prepend the 'sh  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg#.run' command with 'sudo'.
<onlyhuman> Wolf23, huh?
<Pelo> jawbrey, step back to the desktop and use the gnome partiton editor in the system admin menu
<Gaint_Laptop> Been having problems with ndiswrapper obtaining an IP address, I can see and connect to the same wireless on windows, but when I try to connect in ubuntu (HH), it says its connected, but the connection information shows no IP addresses, just 0.0.0.0, I've looked through the ubuntu forums, and have tried everything that was there, but alas, still no IP
<dushich> #ubuntu-ru
<Pelo> SeaPhor, right click the destklp  , create a new launcher
<mark[oz]> hey guys, how can I set up a raid 0 when installing 8.04?
<connor> how do i add images to use as a splash screen?
<Pelo> dushich,  /join #ubuntu-ru
<xoob> hi, I'm trying to remaster the livecd for own purposes but don't understand how to activate nvidia drivers at livecd boot, how do I make the livecd boot with nvidia drivers in xorg?
<Danish989> connor: through the settings in ubuntu
<Pelo> !theme | connor
<ubottu> connor: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zionpsyfer> !raid | mark[oz]
<ubottu> mark[oz]: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeaPhor> Pelo, cool, thanks, tryin to help a friend
<Wolf23> onlyhuman:  sorry but i cant use linux if the resolution still like this
<arthurmaciel> hi. I need to compile some programs, but gcc complains it cannot find stdio.h and other headers. Which package should I install?
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~/Desktop$ ls NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<Gaint_Laptop> !ndiswrapper Gaint_Laptop
<harris> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<ubottu> Gaint_Laptop: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gaint_Laptop> =(
<mark[oz]> zionpsyfer, they don't answer my question... they're setting up raids when the systrme is installed
<harris> That's what happen
<mark[oz]> I'm doing it at install
<Pelo> arthurmaciel, check in menu > system> admin <
<Pelo> arthurmaciel, check in menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager
<satokun> danbhfive:  done.  9338
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~/Desktop$ ls NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<harris> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<jawbrey> Pelo: when I did that it said my NTFS partion had 320GB of free space, which can't be true because it's already partioned for my xp install, think it will be ok to just partion more space for the ubuntu install?
<arthurmaciel> Pelo: I want to know the name of the package. The package manager can be apt-get or aptitude.
<zionpsyfer> harris: did it list your file?  I ask because the Desktop is the default download dir for Firefox..
<harris> yes
<harris> whhheezzzz
<Pelo> jawbrey,  are you installing using wubi ?
<jawbrey> no
<zionpsyfer> harris:  Ah, alright, if it spit the name back then you're in the right spot.  run the command Pelo gave you 'chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run'
<Pelo> arthurmaciel, apt-cache search keyword
<jawbrey> I read that the Wubi is more of a temporary install, which I didn't want to do
<arthurmaciel> Pelo: thanks.
<nano_> How can you tell if a kde application can run within gnome?  (for example, K3b).
<Pelo> jawbrey, please use my nick when talking to me it helps me keep track
<danbhfive> satokun: well, as a side comment, I don't think you need more than one swap partition
<jawbrey> Pelo: no prob :)
<cheeseboy> anyone know tool for video capture?
<LinuxNIT> anyone know if there is a program to mount samba shares via a web browser? (mount not just browse like smb2www)
<satokun> danbhfive:  main reason I'm clean installing 8.04.  :D
<Pelo> jawbrey, ok   this is what is going on ,   free space is not the same as unallocated space,    you need unallocated space to install ubuntu on ,     in the partition editor you will resize the ntfs partiton to turn the free space into unallocated space
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~$ chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~$
<harris> nothing happens
<Pelo> cheeseboy, you desktop ?   recordmydesktop-gtk
<danbhfive> satokun: does the 8.04 install show up in your grub menu?
<Jabroni5> well said Pelo
<ahave_> hello. I have a mplayer question.. on DVD playback I have audio, but I do not have video. Instead I get a scrambled pinkish image. Can anyone offer advice?
<Pelo> harris, nothing should be happening ,  it just changed the permission, now type ; sudo ./filename.run
<satokun> danbhfive:  when the 7.10 drive is selected in the BIOS, no.  When the 8.04 is, I error out in GRUB, so I don't know.
<moon`> anyone use wireshark?
<cheeseboy> Pelo, no usb camera
<zionpsyfer> Pelo:  I believe he'll need build-essential first as it compiles a module.
<danbhfive> satokun: you are selecting the drives via bios?
<Pelo> Jabroni5, i learned from experience,  it's a hard concept for new linux users to grasp
<Starnestommy> moon`: I sometimes use it
<Pelo> cheeseboy,   cheese then
<moon`> Starnestommy, think you could field a few quick questions for me?
<Starnestommy> moon`: maybe
<Pelo> zionpsyfer, I assumed he already had
<danbhfive> satokun: wait, I think I get it, you are choosing which drive to boot off of?
<Pelo> zionpsyfer, which one are we talking about here ?
<Jabroni5> <-- notes that Pelo is a great multi-tasker
<jawbrey> Pelo: Thanks I'll make an attempt with the Gparted tool, generally how much unallocated space is good for the swap partion?
 * Pelo is getting confused
<zionpsyfer> Pelo: harris.
<xoob> how do I activate nvidia drivers on the livecd?
<moon`> Starnestommy, well I just now got the program through apt-get install wireshark and when I open the capture interfaces option it doesn't show any available interfaces, do I need to configure something?
<zionpsyfer> Jabroni5: Agreed, herculean multitasker award to Pelo.
<Starnestommy> moon`: run it as gksudo wireshark
<harris> sudo: ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run: command not found
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~$ sudo ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<zionpsyfer> harris: run this: 'sudo sh ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run'
<moon`> Starnestommy, ahh, dandi, thatnks
<moon`> thanks rather
<satokun> danbhfive:  sorta.  It asks me what drives have boot priority.  I put the old at the top, I can boot the old.  I put the new at the top, I error out.  Oddly enough if the drive that has home is detected it errors out no matter what.  But if I leave it undetected in the bios and run old, it shows up and works just fine.  a headscratcher.
<Pelo> jawbrey, this is your first time installing ubuntu /lnux ?  just make some unallocated space for ubuntu to install on ,   and use the guided install , let it make it's own choice,  you'll need a bit of time running ubuntu to understand the partitionnning stuff,   you can always chagne it later,  for now, just let the installer do it
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~$ sudo sh ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<harris> sh: Can't open ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<mavric> what do i have to do to get sun java in 8.04?
<Mattevt> can anyone help me mount my mp3 player, which shows up in "dmesg" as usb-storage.
<harris> I cant understand it i can open it last time
<danbhfive> satokun: can you describe the grub menu on the working one?
<Starnestommy> harris: what's the output of "file ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run" ?
<danbhfive> satokun: do you have 2 possible gutsy installs to boot into on that one?
<Pelo> zionpsyfer, I don't think he'll need build-essential,  the .run files is an installer,  he's not actulay building anything I think
<zionpsyfer> harris: the filename isn't runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<mavric> ive installed sun-java bin and ad ons packages, no java in firefox, what to do next?
<harris> harris@SPIDER101:~$ file ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run
<harris> ./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run: ERROR: cannot open `./runNVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.05-pkg1.run' (No such file or directory)
<satokun> danbhfive:  it gives me two sets of options both for 7.10.  I've always just used the first one
<Pelo> harris, stop editing the command I give you   ,  sudo ./filename.run   no sh anywhere in there
<zionpsyfer> Pelo: The nvidia driver will build a module if it cannot find one online.  I've never had one found for me. :P
<bazhang> Mattevt: what brand of player
<shadowxp> where are the Compiz Desktop Effects settings located at in Kubuntu? Preferebly where i can customize the settings
<Mattevt> bazhang: Sansa view
<harris> ok ok
<harris> it running
<danbhfive> satokun: does the second work?
<harris> wrong spelling
<bazhang> Mattevt: that is the complete name? no numbers or anything?
<Pelo> zionpsyfer, lets try it like this for now ,  if he gets an error we'll fix it, for now let's not confuse him
<mavric> sun-java bin....sun-java plugins, still no java in firefox
<satokun> danbhfive:  I don't know, I've never used it.
<zionpsyfer> Pelo: Agreed.
<shachaf> Hmm.
<Mattevt> bazhang: yes Sandisk Sansa View
<Pelo> harris,  linux is case sensitive,  keep that in mind
<Starnestommy> mavric: are you using the i386 or amr64 version?
<shachaf> The DVD version of Ubuntu doesn't have Wubi?
<Starnestommy> *amd64
<mavric> i386
<harris> now now... here's the error   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<harris>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<harris>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<harris>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Hejknarneeeeee> Any1 encountered an ingame textflickering in world of warcraft just after entering world?
<FloodBot2> harris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voi1> I have no wireless all of a sudden  (since fresh install Hardy)
<Starnestommy> harris: hit ctrl+alt+f2, log in, then type "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<harris> okkk im goind to nvidia.com,..... see u later
<meheren> is it safe to hotplug wireless cards?
<paulcros> Is there a way to configure  exactly which applications to run at system boot up?
<meheren> (and hot-remove)
<Pelo> back later,
<meheren> or is there some command I should give the system before doing it?
<UnityDivide> paulcros, as in a viewable list?
<satokun> danbhfive:  want me to try booting to it?
<USN1520> paulcros if you install bum you can adjust services
<paulcros> UnityDivide,  I mean a .conf file or somthing.
<jtwrite> yep\
<jtwrite> .vonf
<danbhfive> satokun: sure
<DefineKThyne> how do i create a folder in the /var/spool directory?
<satokun> danbhfive:  okay, back in a few.
<jtwrite> you dont
<meheren> DefineKThyne, you don't want to
<paulcros> USN1520,  bum?  sudo apt-get install bum?
<USN1520> you got it
<jtwrite> no you fuck you all
<Jabroni5> is it advisable to edit the xorg.conf file to enable higher resolution/color depths in Hardy Heron on Parallels?
<SilverStreak> I have a separate /swap partition that failed to initialize at startup, is there any way I can initialize it now?
<jawbrey> Pelo: Yes this is my first time installing Ubuntu, also first experience with linux.  If I make some unallocated space for the Ubuntu install and use the guided install option, the only option I have is "Guided - use entire disk" - won't that delete my windows installation?
<DefineKThyne> meheren: i'm trying to install a printer, and the terminal gives me errors saying that the folders it needs in there don't exist.
<Jabroni5> Pelo is afk for a few, Jawbrey
<meheren> jawbrey, yes it will
<TheLastDodo> Jawbrey: Yes, it will.
<USN1520> I am getting networkmanager output during my login processes, any idea how to stop it?
<Laibsch> I wonder why anki which is in Debian is not in intrepid?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145007
<jawbrey> ah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145007 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] anki" [Wishlist,In progress]
<voi1> anybody know how I get wireless back?
<USN1520> voil how did you lose it
<meheren> DefineKThyne, I suppose you could try root (sudo su)
<voi1> fresh install hardy
<arthurmaciel> see you.
<voi1> wireless gone
<voi1> using wire ruight now
<USN1520> see the monitor up and right
<DefineKThyne> meheren: so would i need to manually create these folders from terminal as su?
<USN1520> have to disconnect wired to set wireless
<Starnestommy> DefineKThyne: no, use sudo mkdir /var/spool/new-folder-name
<DefineKThyne> Starnestommy:  thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=47ba76ff60e34a41e36dbcdf389bec5c&t=652004&page=2 Mattevt this is for gutsy; let me check for hardy
<jawbrey> meheren/TheLastDodo - how can I dual boot xp/ubuntu without the option "Guided resize and use freed space", which I DO NOT see when I try to install.  XP is already installed too
<meheren> DefineKThyne, or if you want after you login as root run the command nautilus - that would give you a gui
<USN1520> left click to select wireless ap once wired us unhooked
<voi1> nothing there when no wire con nected
<DefineKThyne> meheren: thanks for the tip:)
<satokun> danbhfive:  it's booting now, but jsyk, the second option said it was on dev/hdc1
<satokun> danbhfive:  the other option doesn't specify what drive it's on
<satokun> *drive/partition
<meheren> DefineKThyne, np :P
<dell__> what does IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<dell__> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<dell__> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<dell__> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<dell__> 48:2e:50:8c:36:87:4c:57:26:c7:13:35:56:64:db:c2.
<J-_> Is there anything similr to kalarm for GNOME? Kalarm seems to be not working proper
<FloodBot2> dell__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dell__> Please contact your system administrator.
<Mattevt> bazhang: thank you
<ChrisColon> When I deactivate the 3D effects in Hardy Heron (doesn't work that well with ATI driver), applications in the task bar at the bottom in Gnome don't flash orange anymore to get attention when I get a new message in aMSN for example or another application wants to tell me it needs attention. Anyone seen this behavior and knows how to make it flash again?
<voi1> cannot get info on ha=ow to fix wireless interenet without internet :-X
<mawenjun> i have a problem with network-admin. in the connection form .it's blank.howto recover?who can help me?
<SeaPhor> dell__, thats spyware, you on windows?
<Starnestommy> dell__: it means that someone changed that server's ssh key.  You'll need to remove one of the lines from ~/.ssh/known_hosts to fix it
<danbhfive> satokun: looks like you have several installs of linux, eh?  : )
<Jabroni5> i have an ATI x1900 w/ probs on HH Chris
<TheLastDodo> jawbrey: Well, it's been a while since I installed Ubuntu, but I'd do this: manually resize your Windows partition. Once you've done that, you'll have some free space. Quit the installer and fire it up again. This time, it'll detect the free space and give you an option to use that for your Linux and swap partitions. Use that and your Windows installation will be untouched.
<USN1520> voil, disconnect the wired connection, left click on the monitor at the top right taskbar and select your ap then put your key in
<voi1> tried that there is nothing there
<paulcros> USN1520,  I installed the bum you mentioned. But its not what I wanted. I want to configure applications instead of services.
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: an ssh key change does not usually mean that there's spyware
<satokun> danbhfive:  I'd agree.  this one looks like ubuntu did the first time I started it from the drive.
<meheren> does anyone know how I can safely remove pci cards? shut them down
<voi1> no networks apear even with woreless enabled
<jawbrey> TheLastDodo - resize the Windows partion with Gparted?
<USN1520> gotcha yeah bum wont do that
<Ex-Cyber> I recently installed Ubuntu 8.04; when I put a blank CD/DVD into my burner, it doesn't seem to be detected (I don't get a "what do you want to do with this disc" dialog); if I start a Brasero project manually, it says there's no disc, but already written CDs work as expected, and cdrecord can see the blank disc... what can I do to get the GUI burning tools to work?
<tenju> ok its official
<satokun> danbhfive:  I believe it may be superfluous.
<dell__> Starnestommy, which line?
<tenju> GRUB has Pissed me off
<USN1520> voil what do u see by the speaker
<TheLastDodo> Jawbrey: Exactly.
<Starnestommy> dell__: pastebin the error
<tenju> I have tried everything and i can't load up my windows partition
<voi1> the icon is there but there are no networks
<jawbrey> TheLastDodo/Pelo - Alrighty I'm off to try that, thanks for the help.
<USN1520> right and there won't be as long as you are wired
<anoble> hey can someone help me with my NIC's and IPtables?
<bazhang> http://www.anythingbutipod.com/forum/showthread.php?p=227504 Mattevt
<DefineKThyne> can someone help me install csh?
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy, true, i thought he said he was on windows earlier and the man in the middle attack is released thru spywareon windows, sorry, I miss-read
<F1N1TY> 'lo all
<tenju> Anyone have any experience with Grub and XP instllations?
<anoble> bazhang: are you good with NIC's and IPtables?
<voi1> Correction: the icon is there most of the time, although a couple of my attempts have made it disapear requireing rboot to make it come back
<Mattevt> bazhang: thanks!!
<earthsound> tenju: i have a little experience, what is the problem?
<anoble> tenju: i have one running XP and HH and one running Vista and HH
<F1N1TY> I have a question, I'm fairly new to it, but I'm trying to setup a LAMP server using Ubuntu Server Edition 8.04
<DefineKThyne> wait nvm, Synaptic to the rescue
<tenju> ok
<danbhfive> satokun: on the hardy drive, do you have 3 options for booting, and you are saying that the first one gives you the grub 21 error?
<UnityDivide> dell__, That happened to me when I reinstalled my SSH server, and SSHed to it from a computer which had the old key saved, is that what you're doing?
<USN1520> voil, but when you are wired, you cannot scan for aps
<bazhang> anoble: better to ask your question (all on one line) and whoever knows will answer
<F1N1TY> I need SSL access, as well, but it says that it's missing apach2-ssl-certification
<F1N1TY> IIRC
<tenju> I installed Ubuntu on a 40gig partition of my sata drive
<F1N1TY> (In the middle of reinstalling the server)
<meheren> !remove pci
<ubottu> Factoid remove pci not found
<tenju> and Grub is installed on hd0
<USN1520> you can try to set it manually...
<meheren> !pci
<ubottu> Factoid pci not found
<tenju> my windows parition is hd0,4 but yet
<satokun> danbhfive:  the options never come up.  it errors 21 just after starting grub 1.5
<ChaosTheory_> Even though I set my color settings in elinks, color is not showing up. Why?
<tenju> I can't get it to load
<Danish989> out of context from ubuntu:  when you check the Who Is by clicking on a person's name, the information, is that a 100% valid all the time?
<USN1520> system > administr > network
<anoble> F1N1TY: sudo apt-get install PHP5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql apache2
<bazhang> meheren: what is your issue; you can /msg the bot in private
<dell_> yep
<voi1> nothing there even when unwired
<dell_> UnityDivide - peace
<earthsound> tenju: you only have 1 HD?
<voi1> I am two feet from my wireless router, which I know is working
<paulcros> UnityDivide,  Right now I only could do part of the work in "system --preferences- session". But I am confused about the "Rember currently running applications ". I want know exactly which applications is running now.
<earthsound> tenju: w/ 4 partitions and Windows is on the 4th?
<USN1520> but did your card install
<meheren> bazhang, I wish to remove my wireless card saftely
<mark[oz]> hey guys, I've set up raid 1 on my pc at home. I can see the raid when in the raid manager, but ubuntu sees two drives when I'm trying to install 8.04, any suggestions?
<voi1> just tried one more time
<TheLastDodo> Danish989: Why do you ask?
<tenju> actually
<tenju> its onlye 3 paritions
<anoble> can someone help me enable more then one NIC
<voi1> yes installed restricted driver
<Mattevt> I'm sorry, this is probably the worst question ever. I'm used to unpackaging things in Winrar...I don't really know what to make of the "tar.gz" files
<tenju> i don't know why the 4th one is comming up
<bazhang> meheren: is this a pcmcia card; please clarify what you are trying to do
<tenju> yes its only one hardrive
<USN1520> voil, try system > adminisistration > network and tell me what you see
<mrichman> hi all
<tenju> earthsound: check your PM
<mark[oz]> hey guys, I've set up raid 1 on my pc at home. I can see the raid when in the raid manager, but ubuntu sees two drives when I'm trying to install 8.04, any suggestions?
<Danish989> TheLastDodo: Because I want to see if the person I was talkign to really is in sweden, I have a feeling it's someone I really know playing around with me
<anoble> can someone enable more then one NIC, right now the im trying to setup "network bridge"
<earthsound> tenju: i didn't receive a pm from you
<harris> hehehehhe wheezzzz.... I restart my CPU guys
<mrichman> Anyone know why users-admin is not challenging me for my password?
<voi1> wireless connection is on, roaming mode enables
<harris> hehehehhehehe...... Prior to beginning the installation, you should exit the X server and kill all
<harris> OpenGL applications
<ahave_> hello. I have a mplayer question.. on DVD playback I have audio, but I do not have video. Instead I get a scrambled pinkish image. Can anyone offer advice?
<earthsound> tenju: when you boot up, do you get a GRUB menu?
<UnityDivide> paulcros, ah, I'm not entirely sure how to do that
<Starnestommy> tenju: your nick might need to be registered to send PMs
<anoble> can someone enable more then one NIC, right now the im trying to setup "network bridge"
<musashi> i have several partitions that mount on boot and i'm always getting one of the wanting to check. i know i can use tune2fs to set it to once a month or something rather than 30 mounts, but i don't the exact command. anyone?
<harris> Prior to beginning the installation, you should exit the X server and kill all
<harris> OpenGL applications.... how can I stop the x server
<voi1> how I usually have it since 7.04
<USN1520> voil, so unhook wired, reboot then left click on the network icon inthe taskbar
<miyarstim> Mattevt, google for "unpack tar bz"
<moon`> hmm another problem Starnestommy , anytime I start one of the interfaces it crashes
<mark[oz]> hey guys, I've set up raid 1 on my pc at home. I can see the raid when in the raid manager, but ubuntu sees two drives when I'm trying to install 8.04, any suggestions?
<tenju> Yes i get a grub menu
<Mattevt> okay thanks
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | satokun: maybe you should start over, so to speak.  Try the "after windows" recovery method
<ubottu> satokun: maybe you should start over, so to speak.  Try the "after windows" recovery method: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<harris> "Prior to beginning the installation, you should exit the X server and kill all
<harris>  OpenGL applications".... how can I stop the x server?
<moon`> Starnestommy, any ideas?
<zionpsyfer> harris: join #zionpsyfer.
<anoble> can someone enable more then one NIC, right now the im trying to setup "network bridge"
<voi1> tried already
<earthsound> how many entries are listed?
<Starnestommy> harris: do this: Hit Ctrl+Alt+F2, then log in at the console, the put in "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<USN1520> ok do you use security
<Starnestommy> *then
<Jabroni5> dang, who can read this fast?
<voi1> not linux noob
<Starnestommy> moon`: I'm not sure
<anoble> can someone enable more then one NIC, right now the im trying to setup "network bridge"
<moon`> alright, thanks
<USN1520> didnt assume so
<paulcros> UnityDivide, yeh. Guess I have to figure it out next time.
<UnityDivide> yea, sorry :/
<satokun> danbhfive:  problem - I don't have a floppy drive anymore.  It actually died earlier today.
<USN1520> sometimes if you install wired the other option is not there
<voi1> yes buit cannot give password if network does not appear in the window. Manual connection already failed as well
<UnityDivide> ahave_, do you have an nvidia card installed?
<Starnestommy> anoble: sudo ifconfig NAME-OF-NIC up
<USN1520> thats all
<earthsound> have you tried editing your menu.1st so that it's looking for Windows @ 0,3 instead of 0,4?
<TheLastDodo> harris: control-alt-backspace usually does the trick.
<danbhfive> satokun: do you have the livecd?
<meheren> bazhang, sorry I have a pcmcia card in my laptop and I am trying to remove it to insert a second one, to run lspci on it
<bazhang> anoble you need to specify exactly what you want to do and then those who know will answer-->that is non-simple process-->what is your end goal
<miyarstim> Mattevt, or "extract tar bz"
<TheLastDodo> harris: Meh, nevermind, misread and mixed up your name with another.
<ahave_> UnityDivide, yes. nvidia geforce 7 series
<tenju> I have one HD it has  Windows partition, Swap Partition, and EXt3
<satokun> danbhfive:  yes.  both for 7.10 and 8.04
<bazhang> meheren: best to power down; hot-plugging one of those could cook your motherboard
<UnityDivide> ahave_, do you know which version?
<USN1520> voil, good luck
<mrichman> Anyone know why users-admin is not challenging me for my password? I tried gksu and sudo...same thing
<UnityDivide> ahave_, which version of the nvidia driver you are using that is
<mark[oz]> please, someone must have set up raid1 in ubuntu before?
<voi1> :'(
<ahave_> UnityDivide, should be most recent.. but how can i check?
<Punko3> Hey guys
<Starnestommy> mrichman: you probably ran something else that needed gksudo or sudo a few minutes before runing users-admin
<tenju> http://pastebin.com/m6d6b8904    This is what I"m getting from Fdisk
<shane2peru> mrichman, running what command?
<TheLastDodo> Afraid not, mark[oz]. Come back in 10 minutes or so and ask. This place gets a ton of traffic, someone who's on then may know.
<tenju> but yet when i try to root (hd0,4) it says its invalid Device
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto mark[oz] please see this
<bfallik> does "uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: host controller process error, something bad happened!" on Hardy mean I have a hardware problem?
<mrichman> shane2peru: trying to run users-admin
<tenju> earthsound: yes i have
<mrichman> shane2peru: the app runs, i just dont get superuser
<Punko3> What type of system is best to use ubuntu, because anytime I try to boot it on my compaq or my dell laptop, it takes forever and never loads.
<shane2peru> mrichman, ohh, because it has a new unlock feature you will notice that it is locked when you open it.
<bfallik> i've looked around but found few recent breadcrumbs of similar problems
<anoble> Ok, im trying to setup this computer that has 3 NIC's to work as a "network Bridge" to the other Windows XP Pro Computer, when i plugin a cable from my router to any of the NICs they work, but when plugging in a cable from This Computer to the other computer it doesnt work, and the lights dont light up and neither computers read them. I want to setup "network bridging" using ip tables
<DefineKThyne> *holds breath for test page result*
<shane2peru> mrichman, you have to click unlock. :)
<UnityDivide> ahave_, which release of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<shane2peru> mrichman, it is a new hardy feature.
<bazhang> Punko3: this is the livecd; try the alternate cd
<Ronux> Been searching all day for this and having a cazy time. Is it possible to make a user have the same "rights" as root?
<ahave_> UnityDivide, Gutsy
<billenium> I just selected ¨Extra¨ in Visual Effects, does this allow me to do that ¨cube¨ affect like the one in the youtube videos. If so how? Thanks :)
<Starnestommy> Ronux: using sudo, yes
<nekostar> being offline for a bit likely
<mrichman> shane2peru: yes, i know, but that option is greyed out
<Punko3> Alright bazhang, is it a text based installer /
<danbhfive> satokun: use the livecd, and boot with that, and resetup grub using the directions.
<Danish989> Billenium: I do believe you have to install some other things for that
<bazhang> Punko3: yes it is
<shane2peru> mrichman, hmm, let me check it out.
<Danish989> billenium: like the compiz settings manager for one
<billenium> okay
<anoble> Ok, im trying to setup this computer that has 3 NIC's to work as a "network Bridge" to the other Windows XP Pro Computer, when i plugin a cable from my router to any of the NICs they work, but when plugging in a cable from This Computer to the other computer it doesnt work, and the lights dont light up and neither computers read them. I want to setup "network bridging" using ip tables
<UnityDivide> ahave_, I had a similar problem a while ago with Gutsy and my nVidia card, according to my googling, it's an issue with that particular version of the nVidia driver, if you restart X, or Log out/Log in, it should "fix" itself
<UnityDivide> well, the googling I did when I had the problem
<zionpsyfer> harris: rejoin.
<shane2peru> mrichman, I think that means you don't have permission to access that, are you the system admin?
<mark[oz]> bazhang, I really wanted my root to be raided
<Punko3> bazhang, does ubuntu come built with the cubic multiple desktop display ?
<mark[oz]> I didn't want 3 hard drives in my machine
<mrichman> shane2peru: yep...i'm the only user on the system
<UnityDivide> ahave_, with Hardy and the latest nVidia driver (installed with Envy), I've had no problems
<shane2peru> mrichman, hmm, that is odd, how about when you run it from the menu?
<bazhang> Punko3: you need to install a package and then you can get it, provided you have a decent video card
<Danish989> UnityDivide: what is Envy used for?
<mrichman> shane2peru: the menu is what i tried first, of course ;)
<ahave_> UnityDivide, i am actually using a mythbuntu build of ubuntu.. so i will wait for the upgrade
<harris> hi Zion Im back
<shane2peru> mrichman, hmm, that is very odd.
<UnityDivide> Danish989, to install the latest versions of the nVidia and ATi drivers
<zionpsyfer> harris: Hi, rejoin #zionpsyfer
<shane2peru> mrichman, I'm not sure about that one, ask again, perhaps someone else will know.
<anoble> Ok, im trying to setup this computer that has 3 NIC's to work as a "network Bridge" to the other Windows XP Pro Computer, when i plugin a cable from my router to any of the NICs they work, but when plugging in a cable from This Computer to the other computer it doesnt work, and the lights dont light up and neither computers read them. I want to setup "network bridging" using ip tables
<Danish989> UnityDividie: okie, thanks =)
<Punko3> bazhang, where is the alternate download posted ?
<mrichman> shane2peru: i think i may have found out why....i am logged in via NX
<Punko3> ah, nvm
<UnityDivide> Danish989, no problem :)
<Punko3> bazhang, I noticed the checkbox, lol
<shane2peru> mrichman, hmm, not familiar with NX
<noys_> i installed xchat and it took 200mb for dependencies, but when i remove it it gives me less space whats going on?
<noys_> apt-get remove --purge xchat
<shachaf> Does the DVD version of Ubuntu not have Wubi?
<shane2peru> noys_, it doesn't remove all the dependencies
<noys_> 756 kb?
<UnityDivide> ahave_, in the mean time, logging out and back in, or restarting X should fix the problem
<shane2peru> noys_, you have to run sudo apt-get autoremove
<ahave_> UnityDivide, ok. i will try
<noys_> aww
<nano_> how can you tell if  a certain kde program will run in gnome?
<shane2peru> noys_, that will get rid of the extra packages installed and not needed
<grte> nano_: They all can.
<dell_> hey i have postfix setupi shard to get smtp auth setup?
<Danish989> nano_: they all should .. you just have to install some kde packages form to
<Dr_willis> nano_,  i havent really seen any kde apps that CANT run in gnome.
<Danish989> nano_: for them too*
<lifi> hey, i have some trouble with my hardy... it freezes randomly :< without doing anything special, fresh install with nvidia modul. any idea?
<noys_> shane2peru so apt-get autoremove xchat?
<grte> Ultimately they are all X applications, and X is universal.
<benpicco> I have an Intel 3945ABG Pro Wireless card, it works but hardy's iwl3934 driver does not support monitor mode - ipw3945 is said to provide it - so can I just install this one from http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/?
<anoble> : / hazbang no ones responded
<shane2peru> noys_, no, just suo apt-get autoremove  that will clean up whatever was installed before and not needed now.
<anoble> Ok, im trying to setup this computer that has 3 NIC's to work as a "network Bridge" to the other Windows XP Pro Computer, when i plugin a cable from my router to any of the NICs they work, but when plugging in a cable from This Computer to the other computer it doesnt work, and the lights dont light up and neither computers read them. I want to setup "network bridging" using ip tables
<noys_> aww thank you
<UnityDivide> anoble, are you using crossover cables?
<shane2peru> noys_, no problem
<danbhfive> satokun: i think this maybe out of my league, if you can't even get to a grub menu.  You gota complicated setup
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269235 anoble this should apply to you
<ahave_> UnityDivide, ok. that worked! thanks
<UnityDivide> ahave_, awesome! glad to hear it
<nano_> Is there anything i should know, or be aware of, if i am running kde applications under gnome?
<ahave_> UnityDivide, so you said this is a driver issue?
<fiyawerx> nano_, should be fine
<SilverStreak> not really nano_, they should run just fine
<jonny> Total newbie here, Does anyone have a minute to answer a quick question about "SoundConverter"
<shane2peru> nano_, it will install a lot of extra dependencies, but they should all run fine
<anoble> UnityDivide: White Orange - Orange - White Green - Blue - White Blue - Green - White Brown - Brown
<fiyawerx> other than needing to hvae the kdelibs installed as prereqs
<UnityDivide> ahave_, according to the article I read, yea
<grte> nano_: Resource usage will generally be higher than using just gnome apps or just kde apps.
<nano_> Is running kde applications, common?
<nano_> under gnome i mean.
<bazhang> nano_: aye
<shane2peru> nano_, only the initial kde program will install the extra dep's, after that you will be fine
<nano_> aye = yes??
<benpicco> is it possible
<benpicco> eww
<Starnestommy> nano_: yes
<Danish989> nano_: 100% safe
<shane2peru> nano_, I ran Kopete for a long while
<shane2peru> nano_, under gnome, not problems
<Danish989> nano_: thats how every desktop is different .. you create your own desktop :)
<jonny> anyone?
<shane2peru> nano_, what apps are you looking at?
<nano_> some wifi stuff
<bazhang> jonny: ask the question and someone will answer if they know
<benpicco> is it possible to install the ipw driver instead of the iwl one using apt?
<UnityDivide> anoble, I think what's happening, is that the cable you are using is connecting the "Transmit" pin on your "bridge" computer, to the "Transmit" pin on the WinXP computer
<nano_> although i have found wifi-radar, which is a really cool application
<shane2peru> nano_, should be fine.
<Lossif> has anyone had problems mounting a mythbuntu samba share?
<nano_> anyways, i have a wifi driver that loads by default and it messes up my ndiswrapper....i have tried to blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but it is still loaded.....any ideas how i can fix this?
<anoble> UnityDivide: guess ill just make a cross-over tom
<UnityDivide> anoble, probably a good idea
<Lossif> I can mount graphically
<fiyawerx> nano_, im not too familiar with that, but maybe try an lsmod and make sure there isn't another module you have to blacklist thats also loading it
<Lossif> but when I try to automount in the terminal
<Lossif> it says it can't find it
<nano_> fiyawerx: good call, i will check that out.
<chris0> how do you print your home directory in a terminal, even if you're not in your home directory (so pwd doesn't work)?
<Danish989> Lossif: maybe you aren't typing the commands correctly?
<nano_> fiyawerx: how can i find the relationship between modules?
<kneeki> Anyone have a link to a folder sharing setup guide using Ubuntu 8.04 server edition?
<Lossif> well...
<anoble> UnityDivide: hmm wish i could run the cable to my computer then to the router and then to the other computer
<nano_> fiyawerx: depmod or something?
<bazhang> Lossif: if you dont get a good answer here you can ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<fiyawerx> nano_: sudo lsmod ? shows you what module and what its used by, not sure after that
<nano_> i seee
<nano_> thanks a bunch
<jonny> Okay, this may sound totally moronic, but bear with me. in SoundConverter  I am compressing files to "High Quality" mp3s with variable bitrate.  So the target is 192kbps.  Why are the output files coming out at around 150-160kbps
<grte> anoble: Why can't you?
<q_a_z_steve> Can anyone recommend a linux program to remaster DVD's like DVD Shrink?
<Lossif> does this look ok?
<shane2peru> chris0, you mean list all the contents?
<Lossif> //192.168.2.6/video  /media/share/podcasts  cifs
<Danish989> jonny: If no one is answering, that probably means no one has worked with sound converter
<anoble> grte: its like 5 feet that i need more, and its a 47' cable
<chris0> shane2peru: no, I mean to display "/home/username/"
<Lossif> that is is fstab
<grte> Lame.
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, k9copy is pretty nice
<SilverStreak> q_a_z_steve: try avidemux once you've ripped the DVD
<shane2peru> chris0, pwd, is print working directory
<bigtimer121> how do i make my volume louder. the maximum is not very loud at all,
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: you tried devede
<Danish989> jonny: an alternative method of finding an answer, is posting your problem in the ubuntu forums
<Punko3> Does anyone know of a version of linux with an easy to use GUI that will fit and run fairly well off of a 4gb flash drive ?
<F1N1TY> K, I have an Ubuntu LAMP installed, and now I want to access it from another computer, yet see the desktop/etc... is that possible, or do I HAVE to install ubuntu-desktop?
<shane2peru> chris0, not sure on that one.
<Danish989> jonny: they have a different board there for sound and graphic problems
<maluqinho> grettings
<bazhang> bigtimer121: alsamixer in the terminal check the settings
<maluqinho> newbie in ubuntu
<DefineKThyne> can someone help me with an install on a multiple hard drive install?
<maluqinho> until now, interesting.
<maluqinho> 8.04
<EvilAIM> What program do I need to unrar?
<shane2peru> F1N1TY, use ssh
<chris0> shane2peru: I'm guessing I need to say $PATH and then use some satanic thing like regex to parse out the foldername....
<anoble> grte: its a custom made cable, i have another 30 footer, but my router had 3 ports that are dead, my dad pulled the cord and broke out half the pins
<bazhang> maluqinho: how can we help; do you an issue
<SilverStreak> F1N1TY: If you access it via SSH, there's no need to have that package on the server, just the client
<jonny> Danish989: okay thanks
<Punko3> EvilAIM: winrar or 7zip
<EvilAIM> wtf
<maluqinho> first packages... :-)
<EvilAIM> winrar?
<grte> Also lame.
<Danish989> jonny: No problem. Hope you find your solution soon
<KnopSUf> sorry for 2  dumb questions, 1) how do I set timezone in Ubuntu Server 8.04 2) how do I sync with atomic clock?
<shane2peru> chris0, I'm not sure, sorry.
<Punko3> EvilAIM: http://rarlabs.com
<Danish989> maluqinho: Welcome aboard :)
<Lossif> and no one is answering in #ubuntu-mythtv
<chris0> shane2peru: no prob
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: I have the file in .iso and I want to remove certain titles to preserve quality... Can devede do that?
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve: not sure never tried
<Punko3> EvilAIM: Not sure on 7zip, if you google it, i'm sure you'll find it.
<SilverStreak> I think it can if you mount the DVD
<jonny> Danish989: Where can I find that board?
<stik>  Anyone running kde 4?
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, thoes others mentioned are also good but k9copy will seem most similar to dvd shrink - that doesn't mean it's the best. it will just be somewhat familiar
<Danish989> jonny: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<bazhang> stik: aye
<bigtimer121> bazhang: thanks man, helped me out
<jonny> thanks
<bazhang> bigtimer121: good to hear :)
<stik> Huge diff from the 3 series?
<Danish989> jonny: welcome
<anoble> grte: and finding 2 unused RJ-45's is going to be a bummer, since i have pleanty of cables
<bazhang> stik best to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 but yes huuuge difference
<q_a_z_steve> musashi: I thought that was just for burning, once I have all my VOB's and that... What "others" are you talking about?
<Punko3> anoble: circuit city, a bag of RJ-45s for $15 I believe
<stik> Well I been using gnome for forever ... was thinking about checking it out..
<paulcross> Ubuntu couldnt automatically backup and recover as MAC OSX  time machine, could it?
<shane2peru> stik, it does look cool, however, it isn't Gnome. :)
<billenium> How do i play Anarchy Online on Ubuntu?
<anoble> Punko3: yeah i can get them from my teacher for free, its just that taking the time to do it all
<bazhang> paulcross: with the pretty gui or just the same function?
<leucas> good evening everybody
<Punko3> anoble: college ?
<shane2peru> stik, I checked it out too, just couldn't stay, too much of a difference, very nice looking though.
<anoble> Punko3: it only takes like 5min, and no Vocational
<stik> heh, yeah, I doubt I'll be switching anytime soon...
<paulcross> bazhang, ANY means will be ok. I just want the function.
<anoble> Punko3: im in Info Tech Shop
<Punko3> anoble: ahh, me too. I was in a networking class here in Fort Wayne
<shane2peru> stik, you can install it though and check it out, the kde4 has a nice look IMHO
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, k9copy is very similar to dvd shrink it works from the original dvd. I think you can work from vob too but i've never used it that way
<DefineKThyne> it is possible to boot Ubuntu from a removable drive like an external hard drive, right?
<anoble> Punko3: yeah we do it all
<anoble> Punko3: i like programming a little more
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, yes, you can do this
<bazhang> !backup | paulcross these may help (esp rsync and sbackup)
<ubottu> paulcross these may help (esp rsync and sbackup): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Punko3> anoble: I am working on my Comptia A+ certification and my Desktop Support certifications; they're in windows though
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, the "others" were just devede and such that other people replied with.
<stik> can you get the desktop effects on the live cd?
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, I found a link and installed it to my wife's computer, her cdrom burned up. :)
<legatic> anyone feel like helping a complete and utter n00b?  I just installed ubuntu for the first time, and I fear I'm so lost that even the documentation pages aren't helping me
<anoble> Punko3: yeah im working on A+, CCNA, and ITE
<Punko3> anoble: I just decided to extend my area of knowledge into the linux field since it's becoming a lot more used by large companies
<bazhang> stik: which live cd
<benpicco> should I install http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net/, too?
<Punko3> anoble: I may do my CCNA next year, I didn't like my instructor this year.
<paulcross> bazhang, thank you. I go check it out.
<stik> <-- long time slackware user switched ubuntu so forgive my lack of ubuntu knowledge :P
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, editing an .iso file will probably not be real easy. i'm sure there are tools to do that but i'm not aware of anything.
<maluqinho> I am slack user too.
<DefineKThyne> shane2peru: thanks: )
<q_a_z_steve> musashi:   k9copy depends: kdelibs-data kdelibs4c2a libarts1c2a libavahi-qt3-1 liblua50 liblualib50 libopenexr2c2a libqt3-mt vamps THIS ISN'T going to install KDE is it? VOB's are the end result, so that sounds like it should work.
<stik> The kde4 live desktop cd
<paulcross> ubottu, Thank you,I will go and check it out.
<bazhang> stik: you mean ubuntu gnome one or kde4 one
<fiyawerx> if your a slack user you shoudlnt have a problem
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, well, actually I think you would be runnig like a live CD enviroment
<anoble> Punko3: Same, man! and doing my CCNSP sooner or later, and working on getting my MCAS (Microsft w/e w/e w/e)
<ommegang> i just installed 8.04 64bit, and i have a gforce 7600gt, and i am stuck in 800x600 mode and the restricted driver is installed any ideas how i can get to1280/1024
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, however it did work, booted off my usb stick
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, it will install the required kde libraries but not the full kde desktop
<Starnestommy> q_a_z_steve: that won't install KDE, just some stuff that some KDE programs need
<bazhang> stik well not the compiz but some other effects in kde4 one
<SilverStreak> okay guys, are corrupted superblocks easy to repair, or should I just reformat?
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, make sure you BIOS supports booting off usb
<Punko3> anoble: MCSA - Microsoft Certified Server Administrator :]
<q_a_z_steve> will try those avidemux and/or k9copy.
<anoble> Punko3: yeah thats what w/e w/e w/e meant : )
<Punko3> anoble: I am doing that next year along with my Network+, CCNA, and hopefully MCSE
<bazhang> anoble and Punko3 could you take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please thanks
<stik> kk... I'll pop it in and check it out... Thnx for your input guys...
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, i think you can open and then burn the vob with k9 but i've never tried so don't quote me
<DefineKThyne> shane2peru: what i was thinking, more specifically, was that since my friend has a rather large External Seagate, i could boot it from a partition actually off the drive as long as her BIOS does support usb drive.
<Punko3> sure bazhang
<anoble> Punko3: can you get me your AIM/MSN on private chat?
<q_a_z_steve> musashi: I'll play around with them, if not there's always WINE I suppose.
<bazhang> anoble punko3 you could also create a channel #anoble and chat there
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, avidemux is great if you want to transcode something to play on a psp or something
<satokun> danbhfive:  still here/working with someone?
<stik> 8.04 is running pretty freaking sweet btw..
<DefineKThyne> shane2peru: so she's basically got a very large and able Live Session.
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, I'm pretty sure this is a do-able, I mean if I installed off a usb stick, you should be able to run off a usb drive, it may be a challenge.
<q_a_z_steve> musashi: useful for later then, good.
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, k9 does just about everything you will probably want if you are looking for a dvd shrink clone.
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, right, it will run a lot faster than a live CD too.
<DefineKThyne> shane2peru: i look forward to trying this (:
<legatic> anyone that feels like helping a n00b, please send me a private message.  I seem to be lost
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, let me look for the link that I used, if I can find it.
<Starnestommy> legatic: lost with what?
<bazhang> musashi: is it that good? I thought it just straight out copied stuff--I must have not been doing it right
<ere4si> legatic: what's the first thing you can't do?
<danbhfive> satokun: im still here, but I'm signing off soon
<ommegang> stuck in 800x600 res any ideas
<q_a_z_steve> musashi: sweet. brb, will try now.
<JesusMan> hey guyz
<JesusMan> when i start up oobonto
<JesusMan> ubuntu*****
<nano_> how can i uninstall a wifi driver that was installed by the install process.   Can i simply find the driver.ko file and delete it?
<JesusMan> it tells me it was copyrighted
<JesusMan> and shits
<FloodBot2> JesusMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<legatic> well, I get the difference between root and sudo, but is there a way to do root things in the file browser?  say I want to create or delete a file in /etc
<bazhang> !language | JesusMan
<ubottu> JesusMan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eboyjr> Can anyone help me? I need help configuring apache2 in Ubuntu 8.04 so that it parses the PHP pages.
<musashi> bazhang, well, it's good at being a dvd shrink clone. it's doesn't do all the stuff avidemux or some of the other hard core tools will do
<legatic> when I try it, it just tells me that access is denied, rather than giving me a chance to enter the password
<JesusMan> spits*
<JesusMan> whoops
<bazhang> musashi: thanks--will have to try again :)
<Pelo> legatic, better do it using the command line,   sudo rm , you can always drag drop the file in the terminal after you wrote the first bit
<paulcross> bazhang, rsync and what? I forgot the last ones name.
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, I think it was right in the community docs, let me look again
<bazhang> paulcross: sbackup
<satokun> danbhfive:  well I did the find stage1, and it gave me three options, hd1,0  hd2,0 and hd2,2.  I'm not sure which one is my 8.04 drive to set as root.
<ere4si> legatic: in a terminal type  sudo gedit/etc/file - file=what you want to call it
<eboyjr> Can anyone help me? I need help configuring apache2 in Ubuntu 8.04 so that it parses the PHP pages. Firefox prompts me to download the PHP pages.
<ommegang> help, having video problems with 64bit
<paulcross> bazhang, oh. thanks again.
<dubby> hey anyone with success in fwbuilder, I have a firewall built, and it compiles, and im sure its right, and when i try to install it tells me that a connection to localhost ssh port 22 was refused
<stik> just blacklist the module
<danbhfive> satokun: I think its hd1,0
<legatic> and does the same go for installing things?  I downloaded the latest non-beta version of firefox and I'm not sure if I should install it in /etc or in my home dir somewhere.  also, is just extracting it enough to get it running?
<musashi> bazhang, since dvd shrink seems to be a dead project (last i checked the most recent update was 2005 or something) k9 seems even better comparatively.
<DefineKThyne> shane2peru: Thanks
<legatic> I'm so lost in this, but interested in learning
<bazhang> ommegang: please describe with more details; if someone knows they will answer
<Pelo> satokun, which one is your ubuntu partiton ?   /devsd**
<satokun> danbhfive:  thanks for all your help by the way.
<cwillu> legatic, re: firefox beta's, it's best to stick with what's in the repository
<dubby> when i save just the compiled though it is in xml form and therefore isn't able to be run
<KnopSUf> *sigh*
<cwillu> legatic, it'll be updated soon
<dubby> ^ when i just save the compiled output
<bazhang> musashi: much appreciated--will look into it more closely for sure :)
<cwillu> if there's a new beta
<ere4si> legatic: you're better off getting firefox-2 from the synaptic package manager
<Pelo> !who | EVERYONE
<ubottu> EVERYONE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<satokun> Pelo:  it's a bit too complicated.  all three are ubuntu partitions.
<musashi> bazhang, np
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, here is the one I used:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick?highlight=(install)|(usb)|(from)
<dryrot> hello, where did the xenman package go?
<ommegang> ﻿bazhang: just installed the 64bit edition, installed the restricted nvidia driver and i can only do 800x600 and 640x480 any ideas
<dubby> ﻿legatic: firefox-2
<Pelo> satokun, which one is hardy installed on ?
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, here is another one that looks really interesting:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromCForUSBStick?highlight=(install)|(usb)|(from)
<legatic> thanks for your help everyone.  I'm going to go back at it for a while!
<dubby> is the command
<legatic> I really appreciate it
<danbhfive> Pelo: satokun: I think hd2 has two gutsy installations, and I'm guessing that hardy is on hd1,  but I dont think satokun knows
<DefineKThyne> shane2peru: thanks:)
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, hope that helps.
<shane2peru> DefineKThyne, no prob
<bazhang> ommegang: this is hardy? try sudo displayconfig-gtk from the terminal
<stik> bbl gonna check out this live cd
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: is libapache2-mod-php5 installed and did you restart apache after you installed it?
<ommegang> bazhang: yep hardy 64bit
<Pelo> danbhfive, would this be /dev/hd1 or  (hd1,0) ?
<maluqinho> good night. regards.
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, I sure did... like 2wice
<satokun> Pelo:  not sure at all.  but danbhfive's seen my fdisk, grub menu files and disk setups so I figure he knew the right one.
<chooch1> hey guys
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: add +ExecCGI to the Options line in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Pelo> satokun,  I don't have enought info 'm gonna but out
<chooch1> I've got a problem with samba, could some1 help please?
<danbhfive> Pelo: hd1,0
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  yep maybe what's your problem
<Pelo> danbhfive, tell satokun
<bazhang> !samba | chooch1
<ubottu> chooch1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, Okay... I do not plan it to run as a CGI binary though.
<Coder8> heya, I'm having a hell of a time getting any DVDs to play in hardy
<Pelo> !dvd | Coder8 and don'T forget the second part
<ubottu> Coder8 and don'T forget the second part: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chooch1> sebsebseb: I see my windows computes but when I click on them I can't see the shares
<sebsebseb> Coder8:  be more specfic
<danbhfive> satokun: whats on the third harddrive?
<Pelo> Coder8, actual  read the whole first link on there
<sebsebseb> Coder8:  you want files from Windows into Ubuntu?
<dryrot> where can i get the package 'convirt' ?
<chooch1> and when I change to the correct workgroup sudo stop working because it can't resolve "computername.workgroup"
<Coder8> Pelo: I've got the stuff to decode it, it just plays back stuttering and garbled
<Lossif> is there a way to automount graphically in ubuntu?
<chooch1> actually it can't resolve "computername"
<ere4si> !info convirt
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, It still does the same thing... I restarted apache with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and cleared my cache in Firefox.
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  if you got Samba installed then I think you  should be able to just use natuilius and in the URL bar put in smb://internal ip address of the WIndows machine
<dryrot> did you stump the bot ?
<Pelo> Coder8, it's not just stuff to dl there is also a command to run
<satokun> danbhfive:  now it fives me the list and throws code 15
<chooch1> sebsebseb: just tried it
<Pelo> Coder8, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<sebsebseb> chooch1: and of course you must set the folders in Windows that you want shared
<danbhfive> satokun: so you get a grub menu?
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  you must make them shared folders in Windows
<Pelo> Coder8, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh sorry this is the right one
<ommegang> bazhang: ok did that no dice still cant go higher than 800x600
<chooch1> I'm able to see the computer names but it tells me it can't find the computer when i try smb://ip
<bazhang> ommegang: you restarted X?
<satokun> danbhfive:  yes, and it shows all three installs.
<chooch1> everything is shared correctly because it works in the windows computers
<Pelo> satokun, why do you have 3 instances of ubuntu installed anyway ?
<david_-_-> if i install xfce through term by typing sudo aptitude install xubuntu , then if i do sudo aptitude --purge remove xubuntu will it remove all the files addons codecs and other stuff with it? or will most of it still be on my hd?
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: you have tried a simple php page to see if apache processes it?
<Pelo> chooch1, try asking in #samba maybe someone there will know
<Sylphid> what would cause dhcp to over ride a static ip manually set through editing /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> david_-_-: you mean xubuntu-desktop? then no it will leave all the stuff
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, I run sudo a2enmod php5 and I get This module is already enabled!
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  yeah I probably carn't help you
<chooch1> ok, thanks. and i've got another question
<satokun> Pelo:  a freak n00b mistake.  one's heron on it's own disk, the other two are 7.1, one is the one I always used the other's naked.  dunno how it happened
<david_-_-> bazyes xubuntu-desktop.
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: add this to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<danbhfive> satokun: whats on your first harddrive?
<foxhop> IS there a ubuntu package for vmware
<eboyjr> zionpsyfer, Yeah, its actually a setup sctript for phpmyadmin... But it still prompt to download it.
<Coder8> Pelo: geesh, I've been googling this for 2 days, and it was just one command, wtf
<ommegang> bazhang: started x yes
<bazhang> david_-_-: you want puregnome?
<david_-_-> bazhang: yes xubuntu-dekstop sorry not xubuntu.
<chooch1> when I enable emerald theme and start a game it's flickering
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  for VMware player you can get one from the repo/network  and for server
<mawenjun> ** (network-admin:10766): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '10766'        who can help me
<satokun> danbhfive:  right now, that's set to the Heron drive in the bios, and based on the grub reinstall, I'd say it agrees.
<Pelo> david_-_-, with aptidute it should remove everthing, possibly enven some packages needed for ubuntu ,  run sudo aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop --purge && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<chooch1> until I change back the compiz manager to gnome
<Coder8> Pelo: I'm not quite sure why that page didn't turn up in google, I was getting stuff about broken dma and crap
<furicle> I can't get gnome-modem-monitor to do anything....  I can dial the modem and use it via network monitor.   Activate/Deactivate are greyed out.
<furicle> What am I doing wrong?
<Coder8> Pelo: thanks for the help
 * Yaro volunteers to help!
<foxhop> ﻿sebsebseb: What do you mean repositoy/network?
<satokun> danbhfive:  one sec, I think I know where I messed up.
<Sylphid> what would cause dhcp to over ride a static ip manually set through editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Pelo> Coder8, you didn't have to google for two days you just had to keep reading that,s the page in the link
<larson999>  /home's at %100
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  the synaptic package manager
<Punko3> bazhang: I am getting an error with the alternate install. After I setup the disk partitions, it says No Root File system
<bazhang> chooch1: why do you need compiz for games--best to just disable it when running games
<Starnestommy> Sylphid: it could be the word "auto" next to the interface's name
<chooch1> I don't need it for games
<david_-_-> bazhang: i am on pure gnome hardy but if i do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop then later do aptitude --purge remove xubuntu-desktop will it remove everything xubuntu-desktop even xubuntu codecs and apps and folders?
<Pelo> furicle, you probably need to select the modem
<foxhop> ﻿sebsebseb: I just looked there, what should I type as a search entry?
<eboyjr> Starnestommy, I have <IfModule mod_php5.c>
<eboyjr>   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<eboyjr>   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<eboyjr> </IfModule> in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf and in apache2.conf, I have Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*.conf
<FloodBot2> eboyjr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chooch1> I just don't want to change this setting every time
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  VMware
<chooch1> it's annoying
<bazhang> yaro if you have a question please ask; if someone knows they will answer
<eboyjr> Whoops
<mawenjun> ** (network-admin:10766): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '10766'        who can help me
<Raspberry> anybody else seen an issue with firefox not starting "Save and Quit"?   No firefox or npviewer processes are running
<danbhfive> satokun: well, the menu.lst that you showed me disagrees.  It says that hardy is on the SECOND harddrive, but your fdisk says that that harddrive is not bootable.  I'm not sure what that means
<JesusMan> NEWSFLASH:
<JesusMan> DANBHFIVE HAS AIDS
<Yaro> Nonono, I am here as a volunteer, bazhang.
<JesusMan> MORE AT 11
<FloodBot2> JesusMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sylphid> Starnestommy, from what i understand auto signifies enable on boot
<mawenjun> ** (network-admin:10766): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '10766'        who can help me
<Pelo> !ops | JesusMan
<ubottu> JesusMan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ere4si> Sylphid: you sure the file hasn't been overwritten?
<billenium> How do i play Anarchy Online on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  yes  I think certain games will have issues if you have compiz running
<Sylphid> ere4si, positive
<Starnestommy> eboyjr: I'm not sure how to fix it.  Maybe someone else here, in #apache, or in ##php knows
<furicle> Pelo: Where?  If I try properties it calls up the Network manager - but the 'Unlock' button isn't available
<eboyjr> sorry FloodBot2 :)
<Pelo> mawenjun, just look up the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<mawenjun> ** (network-admin:10766): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '10766'        who can help me
<Starnestommy> Sylphid: does that file mention "dhcp" anywhere?
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  Virtualbox is  good as well :)
<chooch1> sebsebseb, so I guess it is a known bug?
<foxhop> ﻿sebsebseb: Doesn't seem to list the proper package when I search vmware
<Greencoat1982> Anyone familiar with VirtualBox or can point me to the right room for somehelp?
<Sylphid> Starnestommy, nope not at all
<juju> o
<mawenjun> thx
<juju> yo
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, I can probably help
<Apallo> i use virtual box all the time, it's excellet
<Coder8> Pelo: okay, before I go down a long road of trouble on another topic... any simple fixes for getting sound to work in wine + oblivion? :P
<eboyjr> _probably_
<Pelo> furicle, select the decice  did you try clicking the unlock button ?
<sebsebseb> yeah chooch1:  yeah the effects can cause problems
<ere4si> Sylphid: don't know why it would be ignored - you can   sudo /etc/init.d networking restart   to see if the file is used
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  yeah the effects can cause problems
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: try sticking this in your index.html file :  <?php_info();?>   refresh and see if you see a bunch of php info
<foxhop> ﻿sebsebseb: I get some widgets and a few mouse and display drivers
<Greencoat1982> ok I running hardy, have VB running xp pro sp2
<Pelo> Coder8, select the correct audio device from winecfg ,  that,s the only suggestion I hve
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  normally people in this channel would recommend virtualbox instead of VMware
<eboyjr> zionpsyfer, Do you mean index.php?
<satokun> danbhfive:  should I try reinstalling grub to root at 2,0?
<chooch1> can you tell if the developers of compiz are working to fix it?
<Raspberry> zionpsyfer: you should always use <?php not <?
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: Gah, yes.
<Punko3> What is the best file system for ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  however I think there is not a proper version of it for hardy yet,  but  the Gutsy one may work for you
<Greencoat1982> I have the Zune.exe on my ubuntu partition and I want to acces it from the guest OS so I can install it
<Yaro> Punko3: That's a matter of personal preference.
<Coder8> Pelo: okay, thanks anyway
<furicle> It's 'greyed out' when I come at it thru the modem applet.  I can't push it.  It works fine when I come at it from Network montir
<danbhfive> satokun: I think you need to find your hardy install, actually
<Punko3> Yaro, it seems to me that Ubuntu doesn't like NTFS
<sebsebseb> foxhop:  as for VMware you may  have to enable the universe server or something,  or just download it from there site
<danbhfive> satokun: I'm still unsure if its on the second or first drive
<Sylphid> ere4si, its not ignored per say what appears to happen is when i restart networking the static is applied as expected but when the dhcp lease expires it renews it ignoring the static
 * Pelo finds this whole new policy kit thing and unlock button a bit disorienting
<Yaro> Punko3: Oh? I can use NTFS no problems. Perhaps you can describe your trouble.
<Coder8> Linux doesn't like NTFS because NTFS is stupid :P
<Cale> What package should I install to get a Java 6 browser plugin in Hardy? My Java plugin's been broken ever since the upgrade from Gutsy, and I haven't had any luck installing the various java plugin packages.
<crdlb> chooch1: it's not a compiz problem, but the X driver people are working on it
<chooch1> ok
<eboyjr> zionpsyfer, Hmm... it works...
 * furicle agrees policy kit weird
<eboyjr> Wow
<rhsanborn> I'm trying to spec out a box to run some virtual machines on Hardy. I'd like to run a couple virtual web servers that will serve some dev sites only accessed by me, and some windows app machines. No huge performance necessary, but I'd like them not to be terribly pokey in the interface, etc. Any ideas? They have some nice, off lease dual core xeon servers on ebay on one end, or a home built micro atx box on the other end.
<Pelo> Punko3, ntfs doesn'T like linux , ms doesn'T play well with others
<ere4si> Sylphid: can you paste /etc/network/interfaces?
<Greencoat1982> I don't know if I'm just looking over the answer in the docs
<Coder8> iirc, NTFS mounts read-only by default, no?
<sebsebseb> Cale:  you should be able to get a sun java mozilla plugin  from the synaptic package manager
<satokun> danbhfive:  well since the grub install setting it for 1,0 throws errors, it must be the 2,0
<chooch1> another thing is, I'm looking for dj turntable software, to mix mp3 for fun
<danbhfive> satokun: if you are getting a grub menu, then I don't think you need to reinstall grub
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr:  K, so it's phpmyadmin then.
<chooch1> do u know any? I couldn't find anything in synaptic
<Raspberry> is there a commandline option I can use to get firefox to start with a new session?  Firefox refuses to start (the process starts, but nothing loads) since my last click of Save & Quit
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  audocity that should do it
<Sylphid> ere4si, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9356/
<bazhang> chooch1: this is hardy or gutsy
<Apallo> rhsanborn: you could probably build something decent for yourself off of newegg.com
<Pelo> chooch1, audacity
<Yaro> Pelo: No, MS doesn't, but I haven't hd trouble with ntfs-3g, which has been included in Ubuntu since... 7.10... I think.
<Cale> sebsebseb: yes, I should. I've tried quite a few packages (sun-java6-plugin and icedtea-java7-plugin among them) and none cause anything to show up in about:plugins
<eboyjr> zionpsyfer, That is extremely weird. Well, thanks... I will test some more stuff.
<sebsebseb> pelo:  yeah thanks pelo  I meant audacity :)
<chooch1> it's hardy
<chooch1> why?
<Apallo> which might be better value for money for you
<satokun> danbhfive:  possibly then command line grub to fix it then?  no idea how to go about that though
<hellues> are there a channel about java applet in this server
<satokun> danbhfive:  or would the problem be in the menu file?
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr : I'm running hardy w/ xp pro sp2 , I have my zune.exe on the linux host, and want to access it with my xp guest, is that possible
<rhsanborn> Apallo, think a decent spec proc with a pair of SATAs and a couple gigs of RAM would hack it?
<Pelo> hellues, try #java
<sebsebseb> Cale:  so you installed from  the network, but  Firefox still has no working Java plugin?
<hellues> java dont answer me
<Cale> sebsebseb: right.
<Apallo> might want to go quad core, but yeah
<ere4si> Sylphid: that looks right
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: No worries.  If I may, Navicat has worked well as a replacement for phpmyadmin for me.
<hellues> ppl in java channel dont answer me about java applet
<sebsebseb> Cale:  I think you may be able to download one from there site
<Gramble> sup you guys. i need some clue-sticking
<Punko3> What would be the best file system for Ubuntu ?
<TaRDy> amenado, just to follow up yesterday's assistance you offered...
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, You can set up shared folders.
<bazhang> gramble welcom to ubuntu :)
<danbhfive> satokun: it can't hurt to try that though.  I would also suggest to try changing menu.lst so that root for hardy is (hd0,0) instead of hd1,0
<Dr_willis> Punko3,  ext3 is the most commonly used fs.
<Gramble> nice!
<Punko3> Thanks Dr_willis
<Pelo> Greencoat1982, guest what , guest os on virtual box ? check on digg there is an article about installing virtualbox with usb support
<Cale> sebsebseb: Yeah, I've been thinking I might have to do a manual install of the JRE.
<Raspberry> wow firefox won't even start with -safe-mode
<sebsebseb> Punko3:   by default it uses Ext3 which is fine
<Gramble> thx.  it's neat to dive in.
<zionpsyfer> eboyjr: An alternative if you can't get phpmyadmin working.
<TaRDy> amenado, the driver installed but the network manager did not detect the wireless card
<Dr_willis> Punko3,  its also the default :)
<ere4si> Sylphid: why, with a static ip address, do you have a dhcp lease?
<tomoyuki28jp> After upgrading to hardy, my trackpoint scroll does not work. I have read many of ubuntu forum post and wiki, but I still dont know how I can make it work.  Any advice??
<Cale> (it's just that I figured that seems pretty wrong :)
<Sylphid> ere4si, i had this problem in fedora befor i switched and had to disable network-manager to get it to stop using dhcp, as far as i can tel network-manager is not installed on 8.04 correct?
<TaRDy> amenado, a modprobe ndiswrapper got it to work
<sebsebseb> Cale:  yeah Java can be a bit of a pain to install in Ubuntu  I say from experience
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr do I use the VB proggy or the ubuntu os to setup the shared foldews
<satokun> danbhfive:  I'll give that a shot.  Don't let me keep you over though if you need to be off.
<Sylphid> ere4si, no clue..... i dont want one
<Gramble> i need to know what do to next: I've got root on my new linux box.
<Apallo> rhsanborn: i would try to go x64 if you can too, so you can use 4+ gig of ram
<TaRDy> sebsebseb, shouldn't java installations be easier soon since sun is supposedly opensourcing the parts that made it not able to be pre-packaged?
<ere4si> Sylphid: it is installed - in control center I think
<Pelo> !who | Gramble
<ubottu> Gramble: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr I see it now, I'm just an idiot
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Do you have VB Guest Additions installed on the Guest OS ( winxp )?
<Dr_willis> Ive never had any java install issues. I just normally install the Ubuntu-restricted-extras package. and it grabs the java runtime stuff for me.
<rhsanborn> Apallo, indeed. I won't be jumping to 4G off the bat (wallet restricting). The only thing that bugs me is the limited x64 package support.
<bazhang> gramble if you explain what you are trying to do then whoever knows will likely answer thanks
<Sylphid> ere4si, any hints on how to manage it via cli..... not running a gui on this box
<sebsebseb> TarDy:  will if the plugin is true open source or free software I supopuse it will be in Ubuntu by default  and even Debian for that matter a pure free software distro
<Greencoat1982> thanks for the point in the right direction
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, glad i could help, lol
<amenado> TaRDy-> so everything okay now?
<sebsebseb> TarDy:  yes Debian will have it by default if it's proper free software
<Apallo> rhsanborn: this is true
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Heres a link if you want: http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=5152
<chooch1> what's the closest program to msn messenger? I really don't like the alternatives for linux..
<TaRDy> amenado, yes thank you for your help
<danbhfive> satokun: yeah, I need to sign off
<Ordius> hey how is everyone's experience with happy heron?
<rhsanborn> Apallo, It doesn't mean that I can't run x86 binaries until someone catches up though.
<ere4si> Sylphid: I use the interfaces file for that...
<rhsanborn> Apallo, good idea.
<amenado> TaRDy-> you're welcome
<Apallo> rhsanborn: yep
<danbhfive> satokun: last suggestion: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#First_method:_direct_kernel_boot.
<Gramble> bazhang: so I'll obey the ubottu and address my explanation to you?
<Greencoat1982> ok thanks again eboyjr, I'm off to wreck some stuff now
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  yeah the alternatives aren't that good, but  Kmess and AMSN are the closest to MSN
<danbhfive> satokun: maybe you can try that, and see if you can find the hardy install that way.
<klos> ive got a mp4 video file and i want to extract just the audio.. any help ???
<danbhfive> satokun: good luck!
<Punko3> Can someone Private message me to help me with the partitioning on ubuntu
<bazhang> Gramble: I may not know; but the other much smarter folks here just may
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Hah, knock yrself out! ;)
<Sylphid> ere4si, locate doesnt yield anything named network-manager
<sebsebseb> Punko3:  yep I can do that
<chooch1> too bad. I Just installed audacious and it's not for mixing... it's just a player like winamp
<bigtimer121> how do i delete a desktop item?
<ere4si> Sylphid: that's a gui thing - and you have no gui - is it something with your router resetting or similar?
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  no not audacious
<bazhang> chooch1: audacity
<sebsebseb> chooch1:  audacity
<musashi> can i post links to my question on launchpad here or is that bad etiquette? my question was a bit long for all the traffic here and i don't get a lot of help on the answer tracker - i mainly give it :)
<Yaro> bigtimer121: Unless it is a mounted drive/partition, just select it and hit delete.
<Sylphid> ere4si, why would the router be forcing dhcp requests?
<furicle> Does nobody use modem monitor?  I see bug#54790 is from 2006!  and still applies....
<bigtimer121> yaro: it is mounted. i can't unmount it
<ahave_> how can i check to see what nvidia drivers i am using
<Yaro> bigtimer121: Are you getting a specific error when you try unmounting.
<Sylphid> ere4si, now that you mention it though  this did start happening shortly after replacing my old router
<zionpsyfer> chooch1: mixxx was fun to play with too.  No clue how useful it would be for really trying to mix though.
<Yaro> ahave_: Are you using the proprietary drivers?
<Gramble> bazhang: gotcha. my new host (tummy.com) just popped my cherry and I've got SSH into root on Breezy.  Shouldn't I create a user or two so I have something other than root to use?  Isn't that next?
<chooch1> it's just a sound editor..
<ere4si> Sylphid: never had your issue - looking for clues
<ahave_> Yaro, yes... i think so. but not sure?
<chooch1> mixxx has no turntables too
<AnthroTechie> I'm having problmes getting Banchee to work in Hardy
<bigtimer121> yaro: it says it cannot send to trash or delete
<ere4si> Sylphid: there you go
<waxhead> hi everyone
<Yaro> ahave_: Go into system -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and see.
<IntangibleLiquid> what is the critical level battery
<waxhead> stupid question, since the stable hardy release, have there been any updates?
<Yaro> bigtimer121: You don't unmount a drive that way.
<bigtimer121> yaro: how do i unmount?
<arvind_khadri> while booting the ubuntu loading bar doesnt show up...any ideas how to get it???
<waxhead> I haven't seen any in a while.. and I'm wondering if update manager hasn't updated or something... is there a way to check?
<Yaro> bigtimer121_: Right click it and click unmount. And it will be gone. But you won't be able ot access it without remounting.
<chooch1> i'm talking about something like http://www.virtualdj.com/products/virtualdj/screenshot.html
<Sylphid> ere4si, ........ im totaly confused by that though... i mean time line matches up .... but that confuses me to the point of taking a shotgun to my computer
<ahave_> Yaro, is there a command line command to tell? i am using a diffrent build and does not included the normal menus
<ere4si> Sylphid: shoot the router not the comp
<bigtimer121> yaro: nothing happens when i click unmount
<Yaro> ahave_: I do not know. Anyone here who knows who can answer?
<hakie> which is the best music player for ubuntu8.04? who knows?
<Yaro> hakie: I like Amarok, myself.
<Sylphid> ere4si, i need a new one of both =P
<ere4si> hehe
<waxhead> I'm on the banshee bandwagon myself
<zionpsyfer> chooch1:  Yeah, I haven't seen anything like virtualdj.  Let me know if you run across anything though, I've a few friends who'd love one.
<arvind_khadri> Hi, While booting the ubuntu loading bar doesnt show up...any ideas how to get it???
<Yaro> bigtimer121: You can always use the command line: 'sudo umount /dev/<devide name>'
<chooch1> I just remembered, maybe it can run through wine, what do you say?
<hakie> amarok? i will try it
<rinnan> Wow --
<hellues> why people in java answer the quuenstion about java
<rinnan> This release had a lot of problems for me -- intel video caps-lock-blinked the kernel...
<hellues> i wonna complain this
<rinnan> and the wireless drops out randomly...
<hellues> are there a channel to complain ?
<zionpsyfer> chooch1: Maybe.  Never tried it before.
<chooch1> zionpsyfer, look: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1704
<jrib> hellues: what do you want to complain about and how is this related to ubuntu?
<orudie> how can i extract mediawiki-1.12.0.tar.gz
<plik> hellues: all complaints to /dev/null
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: in /boot/grub/menu.lst do you have  quiet splash  at the end of the kernel line?
<hellues> i ask a quenstion about java
<Starnestommy> orudie: tar xzf mediawiki-1.12.0.tar.gz
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, yeah
<zionpsyfer> chooch1:  Nice, gold even.
<chooch1> right
<ryugaka> So how's Hardy guys :D?
<chooch1> kewl, I forgot about wine...
<eboyjr> Should I install gd2 for php5 with yum? I have PHP running as an apache module.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, its the splash screen,the orange bar am talking about
<hellues> about java applet nobody answer me to my quenstion
<rinnan> needed lots of work for me... :(
<jrib> hellues: what exactly is your ubuntu support question?
<ryugaka> did they fix the ndiswrapper issue?
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: that should have it showing
<hellues> i joined java channel
<satokun> danbhfive:  if you're still here, I edited menu so that my heron install was pointed to 0,0, and it's booted fine.  Thanks much for all your help today.  :D
<chooch1> Hardy's nice. but for some reason some sabma program (forgot the name) crashed repeatedly
<hellues> and i ask a quenstion about java applet
<ryugaka> samba?
<hellues> nobody answer me about java
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: do you have the file /etc/usplash.conf?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, i know,but its been like this since 7.10 didnt have this in 7.04...
<jrib> hellues: this channel is for ubuntu support, it's not for discussing other channels.  Do you have an ubuntu question?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok let me check up
<ryugaka> Gutsy was giving me hard locks, so I had to revert back to Windows.
<ibleed> hellues, nobody is required to answer.  people volunteer their time.
<sebsebseb> helluses: so your java applets don't work.  Java plugin in Firefox?
<plik> hellues: be patient and try again when some different (perhaps more knowledgeable) people are in the channel.
<zionpsyfer> chooch1:  Heh, same.   Never really considered it I guess.  Wine's getting pretty decent.
<ryugaka> Should I wait to get Hardy? It just came out :3
<ibleed> hellues, maybe you did not wait long enough or nobody was around
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, loacate cannot open itself
<hellues> i wonna tell this situtation to someone
<Yaro> ryugaka: The server lag is almost gone. Shouldn't be too hard to get the ISO now.
<chooch1> Hardy even solved some ATI mobility driver issue that kept me trying to fix for hours in Gutsy
<jrib> hellues: your offtopic, please do not discuss the issue here anymore
<jrib> you're
<ere4si> !usplash | arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ryugaka> Gutsy was working fine for me, until last week.
<ryugaka> I'm not even sure why it started screwing up.
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: run that command and see the output
<q_a_z_steve> how do I preview, it doesn't seem to want to play
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok
<Yaro> ryugaka: Could you be more specific?
<ryugaka> But Hardy had an ndiswrapper issue.
<q_a_z_steve> k9copy that is.
<chooch1> ryugaka, what happened?
<qwiksand> hey all...
<ryugaka> My computer would just freeze.
<Gramble> bazhang: did you see my question?
<ryugaka> And 2 buttons on my laptop would flash over and over again.
<hakie> 8.04 seems a bit slow on my machine. sometimes the screen becomes grey.why?
<q_a_z_steve> musashi: Starnestommy ^^^
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok done
<guest> hakie, have you checked the system monitor?
<alibcaca> I have run the command sleep 1000; halt  ,but now I dont want my system to shutdown. How do I stop it?
<Brenny> hakie, individual applications go grey when they aren't responding
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: did it find a usplash?
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, yes?
<q_a_z_steve> how do I preview, it doesn't seem to want to play
<Brenny> hakie, I find 8.04 is overzealous with this and Firefox 3 does it really often
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, it said only one theme which provides it and stuff
<bazhang> Gramble: yes, sorry; breezy? is that still supported? you may want to get a more recent version :)
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, oh, preview? yeah that seems to be kind of hit or miss. sometimes works. sometimes doesn't
<Amonxz> quien juega openarena aki?
<matt___> i really know nothing of sql, but I am trying to setup a database using mysql on my "server" downstairs, and then hook up openoffice to it from my client upstairs. For the most part, I know what I'm doing. However, for some reason, it won't connect. I feel that it is probably a config file or something, maybe even "sql user privelages" on the server side, but I'm not sure.
<hakie> yes .firefox3 often happens .
<jrib> !es | Amonxz
<ubottu> Amonxz: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<q_a_z_steve> eww, well is that disc to disc, or computer to computer that it will or won't work?
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: then   sudo update-grub   and reboot to see
<evilbug> i upgraded directly from a fresh,default gutsy install to hardy via update manager and i got a few errors while the install was going.i got a kernel upgrade error saying packets were unavailable,a metacity error saying the same thing,and a compiz-gnome error.any clues why?
<Amonxz> i know sorry i forgot bout the -es
<jcooke> Is there a way to remove a wireless network from the "known" networks so that the network manager will stop auto-connecting to it?
<Gramble> bazhang: np.  so i just hang around for ... how long?
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, drill down through the chapters. sometimes it will preview if you get to the lower levels of the chapter/title
<Yaro> evilbug: I know its not helpful, but the best way to upgrade is still typically a clean install.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok thanks rebooting :)
<ere4si> k
<ryugaka> so yeah, i was gonna install hardy but i had plenty of wireless issues with my dell 1501
<musashi> q_a_z_steve, my experience is disc to disc as it sometimes works for me and sometimes doesn't
<ryugaka> so i decided to wait, but i hate windows :(
<q_a_z_steve> kk
<evilbug> Yaro- i was planning on doing that tomorrow when i finally get some working blank cd's.
<chooch1> guys.. I get no answer on #samba
<Yaro> evilbug: Though you'll have to backup your data unless you have /home mounted on another partition like I do.
<chooch1> what should I do?
<sputnick> see ya guys
<ubuntu_> hey gang
<bazhang> Gramble: you have breezy--you really should get a supported version; you want to setup a server, a minimal install or what--could you please clarify?
<evilbug> Yaro- ubuntu is not my primary os,so i don't keep anything important in it.last week when i upgraded the same way,i had 2 separate ubuntu entries in the grub boot menu.
<matt___> i really know nothing of sql, but I am trying to setup a database using mysql on my "server" downstairs, and then hook up openoffice to it from my client upstairs. For the most part, I know what I'm doing. However, for some reason, it won't connect. I feel that it is probably a config file or something, maybe even "sql user privelages" on the server side, but I'm not sure. So does anyone know of perhaps another channel that would help
<Yaro> evilbug: Then it sounds like you're all set. XD
<ubuntu_> can anyone point me in the right directions for installing beryl on ubuntu 8.04??
<Yaro> ubuntu_: Beryl doesn't even exist anymore. Compiz-Fusion.
<zionpsyfer> matt___: Mysql by default only allows connections from localhost.  You'll need to edit my.cnf and also allow set up the user so they're allowed to log in from other hosts.  (in the users table iirc.  % being wildcard)
<Brenny> ubuntu_, Beryl is not developed anymore. It merged back with Compiz into Compiz Fusion.
<musashi> ubuntu_, i think beryl is more or less gone. it's compiz now
<evilbug> Yaro- and now i'm getting more errors...nautilus,gnome-applets...
<ere4si> !compiz | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> !compiz | ubuntu_
<Yaro> evilbug: Yyyyyyyeah, I recommend that clean install.
<ubuntu_> oh... thanks everyone
<LiKuiD_SiLeNcE> hi everyone
<evilbug> Yaro- BUT I WANT THIS TO WORK!!!!!AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH,PIRATES!
<Gramble> bazhang: right. my first step is to upgrade. I've got a new  virtual dedicate server from tummy.com.  they provide SSH and root and nothing else.
<musashi> ubuntu_, system-prefs-appearance and set the visual effect to extra. if you have the 3d drivers installed it should just work
<Cale> sebsebseb: aha! I tried moving my old .mozilla out of the way and it showed up. Copying things like my bookmarks back into the new profile fixed the problem. sun-java6 is working now :)
<matt___> zionpsyfer: i noticed that localhost thing, but what should it be? right now it is 127.0.0.1...but what should it be? the ip of my client? And please explain the user part a little more...but I think you've almost got me there :)
<Gramble> bazhang: so from what context do I need to run the apt-get upgrade process?  from root?!!?
<evilbug> Yaro- last time i blamed it on the connection being to solicited and packages not downloading all the data.
<Yaro> evilbug: And it will, probably after a clean install. Upgrading through the Update Manager can cause problems.
<Starnestommy> matt___: 0.0.0.0
<Shpook> ﻿I just upgraded both my laptop and desktop to Ubuntu Hardy, which comes with FF3 beta. The desktop will ask to save open tabs upon close, but the laptop doesn't. Is this an Ubuntu problem or a Firefox problem? And doesn't anyone know how to fix it?
<matt___> Starnestommy: say what?
<bazhang> Gramble: so you can install on this server via ssh only?
<dubby> hey anyone, Im using fwbuilder to run build a firewall, and anycase I have my firewall all set up, and using linux and iptables, so i press compile and save, and what i get out is an xml file... ok thank you but i don't think xml can be run in terminal too easy...
<matt___> Starnestommy: would that be what replaces 127.0.0.1?
<evilbug> Yaro- and now it just told me that my system will be in an unusable state :( NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Starnestommy> matt___: the bind-address setting in my.cnf should be 0.0.0.0 if you want it to allow connections from outside
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, doesnt help...when i boot into the system it says "Cannot Allocate Region xxxxxxx"
<evilbug> Yaro- i guess i know what i'll do tomorrow :)
<Yaro> evilbug: Best of luck to you!
<matt___> Starnestommy: ok...editing...now do you know how to setup a user correctly to allow it?
<david_-_-> if i do sudo aptitude instaoo xubuntu-desktop then later do sudo aptitude --purge remove xubunut-desktop will it remove everything xubuntu even codecs?
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: are you running a xserver?
<harris> hello GUYs
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, hmm i dont know what it means
<zionpsyfer> matt___: Heh, no worries.  I'll dig up a link.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, could you explain more
<matt___> zionpsyfer: I'd appreciate that a lot...
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: using a command line install or with a desktop?
<Ahadiel> david_-_-, I'm pretty sure that will only remove things related to xubuntu-desktop and not required by anything else. (So most likely not codecs)
<chooch1> guys, I get no answer at #samba, what should I do?
<qwiksand> guess what? i can learn all i've always wanted to learn about Ubuntu now, i finished University today...just did my last exam
<Yaro> chooch1: Have patience!
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, desktop
<ryugaka> So Hardy is ok eh?
<chooch1> Yaro, u mean like hours?
<david_-_-> Ahadiel: how do i remove everything xubuntu sudo aptitude --purge remove xubuntu-desktop && xubuntu ?
<Yaro> chooch1: Perhaps finding another channel, possibly on other servers, that can help you with Samba?
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: when do you get that message? - after grub starts?
<whabo> okay if i have 4 GIG  of RAM shouldnt  ubuntu recognize all 4 GIGs of ram even on a 32 bit version on the OS? only  3.2  gig are being recognized ...my motherboard supports upto  4 GIG  of ram. any  help? thank you
<ToddEDM> hey guys ever since the upgrade to Hardy, i have no wifi ... anyone know why that would be?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, after i select the kernel from the list ...
<chooch1> Yaro, I don't know any, I didn't use linux for a long time
<zionpsyfer> matt___: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html  explains the my.cnf part.
<Bouchmil> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<chooch1> last time I had linux it was Debian...
<matt___> zionpsyfer: Starnestommy when trying to connect now, it tells me that (my internal ip) is not allowed to connect to server...so i think all i have to do is to setup a user that can login remotely...
<Yaro> chooch1: I am sorry. I do not know where else you can find help.
<foxhop> ﻿ whabo - 32 bit ubuntu only has access to 4 gb worth of memory addresses
<Gramble> testing Gramble
<Shpook> I think the next upgrade needs to be more of a diplomatic one rather than a functional one. If they can get enough driver support so that Ubuntu "just works," then it will really appeal to a vast majority.
<Starnestommy> matt___: did you restart mysql?
<matt___> Starnestommy: yes
<Perpetual> I have a problem with usplash - after installing a 2nd OS (debian for example) my usplash stops working correctly.  About 10 seconds in to the boot process usplash reverts to text mode  at "reading files needed to boot".  From there it carries on in text mode until gdm starts.  I can't figure out how to correct this.
<whabo> foxhop:  i have  4 gig of ram only  3.2 is recognized
<chooch1> Yaro, thanks, I'll try #samba later
<zionpsyfer> matt___: correct.  Look in the mysql db inside the user table
<foxhop> ﻿ whabo: You have to remember that video card memory needs to be addressed as well
<Yaro> Shpook: Anecdotal as it is, my experience with Ubuntu is that it "just works."
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: well it is looking for the usplash and can't display it - give me a min to see what I can find
<ryugaka> >_>
<ubuntu_> hey did anyone in here ever run ubuntu 8.05 from a usb?
<ryugaka> It takes me 2 hours to get my ubuntu config proper.
<ryugaka> Before I like it.
<Yaro> ubuntu_: I haven't run it yet. Though I have with 7.10.
<Shpook> Yaro: I wish I could say the same. Granted, I enjoy the challenge, but I have had never ending driver issues.
<ToddEDM> anyone know how to get wifi working on hardy?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, take your rime
<matt___> zionpsyfer: like i said..i know nothing really of sql, use it at work some (microsoft sql, windows, etc :( so where is the user table?
<Yaro> Shppok: What drivers are not working?
<foxhop> ﻿whabo:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471721
<ubuntu_> i install it on my 8gig usb, i run it and login and thats as far as it goes
<whabo> foxhop: my  video card  is  not the reason.  because  i am only seeing 3.2  ram where by when i had 2 gig of ram. the whole 2 gig were recognized
<OzFalcon> Damn Linux is good. I just finished migrating all my apps (.config) from fedora to ubuntu. No problems and pretty easy.
<Gramble> testing Gramble
<the_darkside_986> Is there a good modtracker software for Ubuntu, like openMPT? I used to know of one but i have completely forgot the name.
<ryugaka> tobddEDM
<ubuntu_> never kicks over to the desktop, just sits there
<ryugaka> er Todd.
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, can someone give me a hand with installing a webcam? I am not sure where to find the settings and my cam doesnt seem to work without some cnfig
<ryugaka> What kind of computer do you have?
<ubuntu_> anyone ever see or hear about that before?
<Shpook> Yaro: Everything is fine now, but on my laptop I had issues with Intel graphics and wireless, and my desktop with Nvidia graphics and Alcatel sound.
<fryfrog> any idea why raid drivers would load *before* ide drivers at boot?  due to this, i think my friends kernel raid doesn't get auto-setup at boot :/
<ryugaka> Or he's gone.
<AnthroTechie> has anyone had any problems getting banshee to work on Hardy?
<Yaro> Shpook: Ah.
<foxhop> Whabo: due to the nature of 32 bit, there is only so many memory addresses to be given out
<ryugaka> If anyone else has an Dell Inspiron 1501 look here ubuntu1501.com
<cwillu> fryfrog, define 'ide driver'
<foxhop> ﻿whabo: You hit the max
<cwillu> fryfrog, which module are you looking at?
<the_darkside_986> Also, I cannot get rosegarden to work right. it says it cannot connect to jack audio server. what package is that in exactly? i already installed jackd
<ToddEDM> sorry im here , its a desktop.. with a wmp54g
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: is it a standard ubuntu kernel?
<jcooke> matt__, you just need to be able to connect to the mysql server remotely from another box?
<zionpsyfer> matt:___: there is a database named 'mysql' that contains configuration info
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, yeah!!!!
<fryfrog> cwillu: in dmesg, i see output from "md" *then* after that i see output from "ata"
<ryugaka> Are you trying to use ndiswrapper?
<matt___> zionpsyfer: oh, that's what that is...so what do i do with it?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, i installed using a canonical shipped cd
<ere4si> k
<matt___> jcooke: correct...for now anyways...
<bazhang> AnthroTechie: hang on a sec
<ToddEDM> ryugaka:  it was working under gutsy... i dunno why it wouldnt work on hardy
<fryfrog> cwillu: as in, at boot, the md module/driver is loading, looking for devices, finding none... *then* the ata/sata driver is loading and finding the disks.  which of course, does the auto-detection of md no good
<AnthroTechie> bazhang: okay
<foxhop> Whabo, this addressing of memory allocation you see has to do with swap file...The swapped file needs addressing too
<jcooke> matt___, the simplest thing would just to do "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'user'@'hostname' IDENTIFIED BY 'password';"
<david_-_-> Ahadiel:  would that remove all xubuntu stuff if i did it that way as well sudo aptitude --purge remove xubuntu ? after i did the remove xubuntu-desktop?
<cwillu> fryfrog, what does your /etc/modules look like?
<fryfrog> cwillu: on my own system, the ata drivers load first (in initrd i'd imagine), then the md drivers load
<OzFalcon> the_darkside_986, have you tried "soundtracker" or "Cheesetracker"?
<fryfrog> cwillu: lemme look
<the_darkside_986> soundtracker is the exact name i was looking for. thanks.
<foxhop> Whabo: swap + Memory must be less then 4
<jcooke> matt___, for hostname, you may just want to do 192.168.1.%
<foxhop> or = to
<fryfrog> cwillu: is /etc/modules loaded at boot time from initrd?  or at boot time after the system starts up?
<whabo> foxhop: oh okay thank you
<the_darkside_986> i still can't figure out how to get the jack audio server to work though
<sparr> can someone explain to me why ubuntu does not have the same firefox package naming problem as debian?  both ship with patches, yes?
<matt___> jcooke: oh, so I think that makes sense, and I run that in mysql, or mysqladmin, because that gets confusing...
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok i found it
<Spaz1331> I have two issues: one can I stop firefox from getting focus when I click a hyperlink in evolution? two: when can I put a script (or link to a script) to be run when I login to gdm?
<jcooke> matt___, in mysql
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, i think so
<matt___> "
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: what was it?
<Yaro> sparr: Ubuntu uses its own repositories. They could have simply fixed it themselves and publushed it.
<zionpsyfer> matt___: in the user table, there is a column named host.  updated it to either the ip(s) you want or just use '%' if you're not exposing it to the outside world.
<OzFalcon> the_darkside_986, I think timidity can play them also (if you just want a simple player)
<matt___> jcooke: i think that makes sense
<jcooke> matt___, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html may help you any further
<the_darkside_986> I need a music editor. something like OpenMPT.
<matt___> jcooke: thanks
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, need to install somethings wait a sec will give you the link
<the_darkside_986> OpenMPT runs fine in Wine and is open source, but I'd rather not deal with Wine atm.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23165
<microwaver> ToddEDM, did u try using WIndows Wireless Drivers through synaptic?
<Veinor> whenever I try to run an autogen.sh I keep getting **Error**: You must have `glib' installed.
<cwillu> foxhop, 32bit can use more than 4gb, it just can't use more than 4gb in any one process
<sparr> Yaro: i was under the impression that Mozilla forbids distributing custom binaries with the mozilla trademarks on them?  debian has their own repositories too.
<No1CaNTeL> anyone able to help setup a webcam in ubuntu?
<ToddEDM> microwaver: i cant get online
<jcooke> matt___, it's important that you do the user hostname quoted exactly like I did, user and host in quotes, the @ not in the quotes
<fryfrog> cwillu: my server at home loads scsi drivers, *then* raid (this is all during kernel boot) and doesn't have "md" or anything in /etc/modules
<stbain> Liquid Crystal Display or Cathode Ray Tube
<microwaver> ToddEDM, how are you speakin in here then?
<bazhang> AnthroTechie: problems with iPod; media controllers or other-->just wont launch there are 4 bugs with banshee in Hardy
<matt___> jcooke: alright...so for hostname, could i just do like "desktop" or whatever?
<OzFalcon> the_darkside_986, I haven't tried cheesetracker, But I know soundtracker can edit.
<LinuxNIT> anyone know if there is a program to mount samba shares via a web browser? (mount not just browse like smb2www)
<foxhop> ﻿cwilluL I disagree
<microwaver> ToddEDM, or you mean u don't have a browser or something like that?
<foxhop> ﻿cwillu: ubuntu 32bit will only see a max of 4 gb
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, another one here http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653557
<ToddEDM> microwaver:  i cant get online since i upgraded to hardy
<Yaro> sparr: Who said it was custom binaries? Wasn't this merely an issue with package names? Besides, I think the Mozilla foundation allows for custoom Firefoxes depending on circumstances... or... rather, customization modules, perhaps? I am not an expert on Mozilla's software. I'm just grateful it works well.
<bazhang> !webcams | No1CaNTeL
<ubottu> No1CaNTeL: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jcooke> matt___, hostname is usually the IP address, if you want everything on your network to access it(since the IPs may change, use 192.168.1.%, assuming that matches your network
<No1CaNTeL> ty
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: hope it works :) well done
<ToddEDM> microwaver:  im on my laptop
<matt___> jcooke: got it...
<langsuir> hello
<microwaver> ToddEDM, you want your wireless device working on your other system?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, :) thanks will try both
<ere4si> k
<matt___> jcooke: so do i replace password with anything?
<ToddEDM> yes that is what i would like
<bazhang> LinuxNIT: you tried via nautilus (not a web browser but still)
<jcooke> matt___, whatever password you want, I wouldn't recommend just using 'password'
<microwaver> ToddEDM, can u attach an ethernet cable to your other device?
<ToddEDM> nope
<microwaver> ToddEDM, hmmm....
<LinuxNIT> bazhang, i want remote access... hence web-browser
<matt___> jcooke: so what does that do? does that make a password for a user? i don't understand that part...does it edit a password or what? if i put it to 1234, do i have to type that to use it?
<ToddEDM> i can download whatever i need on the laptop and put it on USBstick
<matt___> jcooke: with this method, is my username "matt" if that's what i put in the quotes before @
<jcooke> matt___, yes
<AnthroTechie> bazhang: so I should file a bug report?
<matt___> jcooke: so is this creating a new user?
<jcooke> matt___, yes
<microwaver> ToddEDM, Yeah, figured that out. I'm thinking of finding a way what ngdisgtk uses o files so you can put it on usb $> other device
<matt___> jcooke: got it, thanks...lettme try this. restart mysql afterwords?
<ToddEDM> ahh
<jcooke> matt___, you can run the command with something different in place of *.* also, the first * represents the database name, and the second the table
<bazhang> LinuxNIT: there should be a remote access gui-->not a webbrowser though afaik-->others here may know though
<jcooke> matt___, no, privileges should be flushed automatically with grant
<microwaver> ToddEDM, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/ndisgtk perhaps this does the trick
<microwaver> this made my wirelss working
<microwaver> ToddEDM, this and ofcourse the driver itself
<matt___> jcooke: gotcha...so i hit enter, but didn't get a response, did it work?
<Yaro> I Am off again folks. All the power and luck to you!
<Gramble> bazhang: so how are question usually answered?  people just scan their logs and respond in a few hours?
<jcooke> matt___, assuming no errors, yes, it worked
<matt___> jcooke: ok,  lettme try
<jcooke> matt___, try running "mysql -umatt -p"
<jcooke> and use the password you created, that should log you in as that user
<ToddEDM> microwaver:  thx
<bazhang> AnthroTechie: is it different from the ones already listed? you can confirm the ones already there ubuntu hardy banshee were the search terms I used
<LinuxNIT> bazhang, i want via web browser so that it can be esily and quickly accessed from multiple pcs and or platforms
<foxhop> <3 mySQL
<matt___> jcooke: um....alright...
<jcooke> matt___, don't use *.* or "GRANT ALL" for production type use, read up on GRANT further
<jcooke> matt___, so you can test that it worked :)
<bazhang> gramble you got a more recent version? can you you install via ssh (know how?) we answer as quick as we can--> sorry for the hold up but juggling 23 things atm
<matt___> jcooke: it's odd...hmmm
<microwaver> jcooke, you have a nice handy phpmyadmin cfg file lying around? :)
<jcooke> microwaver, I refuse to use phpmyadmin ;x
<jcooke> microwaver, but if you do, please remember to set up auth for it!
<ToddEDM> so ok, heres another problem i have microwaver
<Gramble> bazhang: that's what I need to know: how to install from SSH (context: I have root on my Breezy, but that's all)
<matt___> jcooke: its not working...but it does with root...so i don't know...right now i'm trying to login on the server using ssh...so the 192.168.1.% should have that covered...
<microwaver> jcooke, you do anything in terminal?
<AnthroTechie> bazhang: okay, thanks
<microwaver> ToddEDM, yes, tell me
<bullgard4> My Tracker applet has gone lost when I completely de-installed and re-installed Tracker. How can I reinstall the Tracker applet?
<jcooke> matt___, that won't create a system user, just a mysql user
<jcooke> microwaver, terminal? at the command line you mean?
<matt___> jcooke: what do you mean?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok wil reboot now and report :)
<microwaver> jcooke, yes. what priveleges should a mysql user need?
<matt___> jcooke: i'm trying with matt, not root...
<ToddEDM> when i leave the laptop for a while, the screen goes black, then when i return and try to move the mouse i get crazy horizontal black and white lines flashing.. then i need to ctrl-backspace to get it to work by logging in again
<ripper> i can not burn dual layer dvd's with any software (brasero, k3b, gnome-baker)
<jcooke> matt___, on the box with mysql on it, run "mysql -umatt -p" and see if the password works
<bazhang> gramble okay let me check on that --> youwill need to upgrade that version to get support though
<Fritzel> does anyone know of any bug that would cause my pointer to disappear for no reason at all under certain conditions, (busy pointer likes to do it alot)
<zionpsyfer> matt___: mysql users are completely separate from the linux users.
<ripper> i keep getting an input/output error
<matt___> jcooke: like i said...alreadly tried it, and it doesn't work
<microwaver> ToddEDM, I think that's OR a screensaver error OR a splashscreen error
<John_S> Is anyone familiar with "nm-tool"? It says I'm connected via eth0 when I'm using wireless wlan0. My ethernet is not even connected. Any idea of what's going on?
<matt___> zionpsyfer: right right...i know...but i'm just saying that the user i created doesn't work...
<jcooke> matt___, not really able to troubleshoot it, you may want to read up on mysql GRANT
<IntangibleLiquid> when the battery reaches its critical level, the screen goes blank instead of hibernation. And I have to restart X. How come?
<bobbo85> Hi all, I have had Hardy running on my comp from the development area for a few months now, and since the 8.04LTS release came out, I still see a bunch of development options in my boot menu... how can I get it to show the latest LTS version instead of these ones?
<Perpetual> can anyone assist with my usplash changing to text mode during boot after install a new OS to a seperate partition?
<matt___> zionpsyfer: jcooke is there someway i could use the root user (mysql) to "view" the user matt?
<jcooke> microwaver, creating a user for phpmyadmin?
<juaco> HI PPL anyone can give me a hand plz... after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 i have no text consoles anymore
<omnistegan> Hey guys, I have two sound cards installed in my system and I need to disable one of them. I've done it before with your help but I can't remember much of what I did. Any suggestions of where to start?
<microwaver> jcooke, no, a uer for drupal, a cms
<juaco> , everytime a faulty program locks my keyboard/mouse or if X goes down i have to reboot
<matt___> omnistegan: probably blacklist it, knowing the correct things to blacklist of course
<IntangibleLiquid> omnistegan: I think its in BIOS setup
<ulugeyik> I have problem after upgrading to hardy, it shows up as "GNOME Settings Daemon problem" and the error message says "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<ToddEDM> micro... ok that may be the prob, the screensaver was set to black screen... i turned it off we will see
<ulugeyik> I looked at various forums, posted to ubuntu forums, bugzilla, launchpad etc with no luck.
<microwaver> ToddEDM, does your computer show a ubuntu loading bar when starting up?
<jcooke> matt___, in mysql, you could do "SELECT User FROM mysql.user WHERE User = 'matt';"
<icesword> hoho, nice
<jcooke> if there are no results, then the GRANT failed
<bazhang> gramble you want to get dapper for that? gutsy or hardy; those are the choices for supported systems
<ToddEDM> microwaver:  yeah
<jcooke> microwaver, you mean what grant perms?
<matt___> jcooke: wow...i'm sorta catching on to this stuff....
<matt___> up?
<Jeb> dapper = 7.10, correct?
<matt___> 22:23 < jcooke> matt___, in mysql, you could do "SELECT User FROM mysql.user WHERE User = 'matt';"
<Gramble> bazhang: yeah that's what I'm trying to learn how to do: upgrade to 8.04
<ulugeyik> thethe error is intermittent,  (does not happen ~25% of the time, but in that case wireless does not work) error. After logging in, it shows a black screen, than a blank background and waits for ~1 minute. Then shows the following error. Afterwards, one of the three things happen:
<ulugeyik> 1) I get unusual icons but everything works, (2) I get unusual icons but after I click on few things, I get back the usual thing, everything works, (3) I get unusual icons, I can't click on any menus or icons.
<microwaver> jcooke, grant perms he needs
<jcooke> what were you asking
<microwaver> ToddEDM, I don't know of such a problem. what you could try is when you leave for a while : do ctrl + alt + l to lock, see if the GUI crashes then
<the_darkside_986> does anyone have any idea how to get rosegarden to output sound in Ubuntu 8.04? I'm completely lost
<DistroJockey> juaco, try removing   vga=XXX   from the kernel line in   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RequinB4> If I had a retailer custom construct my computer for me, where would i find from what hardware manufacturer to get drivers from?
<microwaver> jcooke, what does a cms need, to create a database, be sure it doesn't get too mutch auth
<mjbrooks> Jeb, 7.10 is Gutsy
<matt___> jcooke: why thought wouldn't that command do anything?
<Jeb> oh...
<the_darkside_986> I've got my sound bank imported, but when I try to play a short composition, no sound results.
<Jeb> thanks
<Fritzel> I can't believe Linux finally runs all the things I want it to run and I'm going to have to go back to windows because my pointer won't stay on my screen
<jcooke> matt___, the original command I gave you, remove the word "PRIVILEGES"
<jcooke> and re-run it
<Greencoat1982> Hello again, got another question for you eboyjr
<juaco> thx DistroJockey i'm trying that now
<ToddEDM> micro, im gonna go install that .deb file i got from your link, when i come back i will see if the screen gets fuct
<matt___> jcooke: umm...ok..
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Fire away :)
<RequinB4> If I had a retailer custom construct my computer for me, where would i find from what hardware manufacturer to get drivers from?
<dmakalsky> Hi, I just upgraded my RAM to 4GB and Hardy only reports 3GB
<dmakalsky> how to fix?
<DistroJockey> juaco, k, good luck
<Greencoat1982> I went into my VB soft and selected my shared folder, but it doesn't show up in my network places under my guest os
<matt___> jcooke: so just remove it?
<bazhang> Gramble: first you need to read this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH then decide which version you want
<ulugeyik> any ideas for this daemon error? I am totally puzzled and it slows down things, messes up wireless etc. I do not see any error messages?
<cwillu> dmakalsky, install the server kernel, (and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-server by hand, it doesn't have a meta package for the -server kernels)
<Fezzler> Why is my login screen 800x600 but once logged in  my screen is 1024x768?  How do I adjust login resolution?
<jcooke> microwaver, I would do GRANT SELECT,INSERT,UPDATE,CREATE on database.*...
<dmakalsky> cwillu, can I do it with apt-get?
<_adriaan> dmakalsky: do you have 32bit version?
<cwillu> dmakalsky, only the server kernel has -pae installed, which is required to use more than 4g
<RequinB4> If I had a retailer custom construct my computer for me, where would i find from what hardware manufacturer to get drivers from?
<microwaver> jcooke, thanks.
<TheOzFalcon> the_darkside_986, Have you got rosegarden to work yet?
<larson9999> so what are the causes when everything except your mouse is locked up?
<Gramble> bazhang: ha!  perfect.  you just gave me my first quest.  :-)
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr -> am I missing a step somewhere?
<Fritzel> Okay I may have found a solution but because no one here ever responds to having heard of the bug there's no reason to post it :P
<cwillu> dmakalsky, apt-get install linux-server linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-server
<microwaver> jcooke, hmm gotta get used to the cli :p cuz haven't set up a config for phpmyadmin
<curiogeo> just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and now all of my gksudo apps will not start up ie Hardware Drivers, Synaptic - none of them are giving me a password prompt when I try to start them and they are failing to even open in the GDM
<the_darkside_986> I've gotten rosegarden to work without giving errors, but I'm not sure how to make sound produced from it.
<Spaz1331> I have two issues: one can I stop firefox from getting focus when I click a hyperlink in evolution? two: when can I put a script (or link to a script) to be run when I login to gdm?
<jcooke> microwaver, I may be missing one, it could need DELETE, but I hate having to give delete to an application
<_adriaan> Fritzel: Why the drama?
<cwillu> dmakalsky, you'll have to install the newer restricted modules each time the kernel is updated (unless they fix the meta-package thing)
<bazhang> Gramble: if you have more questions after reading then come back and ask :)
<TheOzFalcon> the_darkside_986, What is rosegarden???
<Gramble> bazhang: nice.  ttys.
<dmakalsky> cwillu, ok, thanks a lot
<jcooke> matt___, yes
<RequinB4> If I had a retailer custom construct my computer for me, where would i find from what hardware manufacturer to get drivers from?
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, In Windows XP go to Start > Run > then type in 'cmd'...
<microwaver> jcooke, hmmm good remark. I may understand UPDATE = ALTER ?
<Fritzel> _adriaan, because I've tried getting help with this bug at least 10 times over the past month and a half, and not once has anyone even acknowledged that I asked a question, I'm not demanding support, but acknowledgement would be ncie
<the_darkside_986> Rosegarden is the music tool in the Ubuntu repositories (under Add/Remove)
<microwaver> RequinB4, you want to know what hardware is in ur machine?
<the_darkside_986> I don't know of any other decent music maker for Ubuntu
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr -> done
<jcooke> microwaver, no, ALTER lets the user change the database schema(including dropping columns), don't give it ALTER
<dmakalsky> cwillu, is there a conceptual reason why non servers are restricted to 3GB of RAM?
<jcooke> update != alter
<demonspork> hi, what does it mean when almost every program I try to run exits with "Segmentation Fault"
<sefr0m> comming back to irc
<RequinB4> microwaver - the brand
<jcooke> update = update a row
<microwaver> jcooke, give it delete but not alter :)
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, "net use x: \\vboxsvr\sharename" is what you type in and replace x: with the drive letter that you want to use, and sharename with the name of the share
<bullgard4> My Tracker applet has gone lost when I completely de-installed and re-installed Tracker. How can I reinstall the Tracker applet?
<bobbo85> How can I clean up my boot menu?  It displays tons of beta versions of Hardy right now
<cwillu> dmakalsky, 32bit processors can only address 4gb (and that's still a limitation with the 32-bit server kernel*_
<microwaver> RequinB4, in terminal try : lspci / lsusb, lshw
<jcooke> microwaver, maybe delete, that'll let it delete rows, if there were some sort of SQL exploit for the app though, it could let people delete data
<sefr0m> can i use vim for journalism writing or is a little bit nerd?
<Fritzel> _adriaan, and if it was a bug I could work with it'd be one thing but when your pointer goes invisible it's pretty hard to work around that one
<dmakalsky> cwillu, so then whats the deal with the 3GB limit?
<demonspork> bobbo85, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheOzFalcon> the_darkside_986, Im installing now (curious) rosegarden.
<ulugeyik> ﻿sefr0m, no, it would not be too nerdy. why not.
<matt___> jcooke: still nothing..would there be a problem if that user already exists OR the password is the same as root?
<bobbo85> thanks demonspork
<microwaver> jcooke, gotta read through the notes of DRUPAL if it uses it safe. and itself is safe
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr > ok so if I shared /home/xusr/programs I type \\vboxsrvr\home\xusr\programs ?
<cwillu> dmakalsky, the -server kernel has pae enabled, which lets the kernel address more memory, but any given process is still limited to 4gb of address space (which isn't exactly the same thing as memory, but it's close)
<RequinB4> microwaver: no, those give me the make and model not the company
<cwillu> dmakalsky, pae however does have a slight performance overhead, so you (or rather, I) don't want it unless you actually have more memory
<jcooke> microwaver, I'm reading some people grant DROP, and ALTER, which isn't smart since it'll allow the user to drop tables completelt
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, No, the name of the share that gets assigned that folder
<microwaver> RequinB4, normally there would be : ATI or NVIDIA in the names.
<docta_v> how can i tell debuild not to clean all makefiles, etc. before compiling
<jcooke> maybe add "CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES" to that list of perms
<docta_v> debuild is improperly deleting some of the makefiles
<jcooke> matt___, no
<docta_v> and then it fails to build
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr Ok, I'm not sure what you mean by share
<jcooke> matt___, what did it output when you ran that query
<dmakalsky> cwillu, I hope the extra gig of RAM is worth the hit :)
<matt___> jcooke: so what is the command thing again to view the user = matt table?
<bobbo85> Can I get my OS to change from Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-16-generic to the latest LTS?
<Fritzel> _adriaan, I do owe you at least some thanks for your questioning my drama though, and I appologize for it, but that's the most acknowledgement I've gotten that I even had a problem since I started asking the question.  again I apologize, and thank you for responding
<matt___> jcooke: SHOW FROM mysql.user WHERE USER = matt
<mjbrooks> Greencoat1982, you'd be using he sharename which would probably have defaulted to \\vboxsvr\programs if you hadn't changed it when you set it up
<cwillu> dmakalsky, probably;  avoiding swap is almost always a win
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, When you click on the shared folders in the bottom right, what do you see that comes up?
<IntangibleLiquid> what is Multicast DNS service discovery for? can I safely disable it?
<curiogeo> if I have upgraded to Hardy and I appear to be having issues is there a way I can repair the installation with a CD The live version I have does not have the option so I am wondering if it will kill my current setup if I install over the upgraded version of Hardy?
<Greencoat1982> ah
<jcooke> matt___, try this: "GRANT ALL ON *.* TO 'matt'@'192.168.1.%' IDENTIFIED BY 'password'" replace password with your own.
<Greencoat1982> so it would be just the last folder name in the directory that I want to share
<RequinB4> microwaver - i know its broadcom, i mean where to get drivers
<cwillu> IntangibleLiquid, google is a better bet for that sort of thing;  it's a standard feature however
<arvind_khadri> isnt xrandr anymore in 8.04
<microwaver> RequinB4, you want to get your wireless card working
<IntangibleLiquid> cwillu: thanks. I'm googling
<matt___> now wait...does the GRANT come after a "?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, xrandr ???
<bullgard4> My Tracker applet has gone lost when I completely de-installed and re-installed Tracker. How can I reinstall the Tracker applet?
<jcooke> matt___, don't paste the double quotes, everything inside them
<matt___> alright....like i was...
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr ok I tried net use Z: \\vboxsrvr\Programs and it gave me error 53
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, I've got xrandr, dunno
<jcooke> RequinB4, which model broadcom and 32bit or 65bit?
<RequinB4> microwaver - i can do it i just need the right drivers
<RequinB4> 32
<dmakalsky> on another note... how do I get rid of that annoying indexer thing in gnome that's thrashing my system?
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, its all wierd
<RequinB4> 4306 rev 03
<Spaz1331> Is there a way to keep focus inside Evolution when clicking a hyperlink?
<ulugeyik> ok, I guess I am not asking the right question.
<matt___> jcooke: how should i exit mysql? i've been control+z
<microwaver> RequinB4, 32?
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Try taking out the space after Z:
<mjbrooks> jcooke, hehe 65bit... when 64bit isn't enough
<matt___> jcooke: isn't exit supposed to work?
<microwaver> RequinB4, if you do lshw you get network sections, they should give info on the right wireless pci card
<matt___> mjbrooks: i'm up to 66 :)
<jcooke> mjbrooks, I think my notebook may be a bad copy ;(
<ldle> Hi, just installed ubuntu 8 and i've clicked on the clock and now the toolbars are frozen?
<jcooke> matt___, "exit;"
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr Ok that gives me error 67
<matt___> jcooke: ohhh.......
<jcooke> matt___, all queries end with a ;
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: you have a question about that?
<jcooke> RequinB4, you're using ndiswrapper I assume?
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, What exactly does it say?
<RequinB4> jcooke yes
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, yeah isnt xrandr anymore in 8.04 and what is the installation candidate for that??
<amenado> matt___-> and jcooke can you both take those topic to #mysql channel?
<matt___> jcooke: gtocha...
<harris> hello guyss
<ldle> Hi, just installed ubuntu 8 and i've clicked on the clock and now the toolbars are frozen?
<matt___> amenado: umm...lol...
<jcooke> amenado, sorry, I figured I'd hear that at some point ;x
<matt___> jcooke: alrigh...meet you there..
<tha_toadman> hey all - i could use some help with hardy heron server...all from the command line
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr : system error 67 has occurred
<Greencoat1982> network name cannot be found
<mjbrooks> RequinB4, ndiswrapper -l   will list your drivers
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what are you trying to do? could you clarify?
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, do you have x11-xserver-utils installed?
<jcooke> RequinB4, did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902 already?
<jcooke> matt___, just message me, not up for joining other channels
<Greencoat1982> I think the guest maynot be reading the hos shared folder
<gregbrady> Is there an easy to follow step by step tutorial out there that shows how to setup a dual booting thin client for running a remote X session?
<microwaver> RequinB4, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html worked like a charm for me
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, (or ubuntu-desktop even?)
<jcooke> Anyone know how to remove "known" wireless essids from the network manager so it doesn't auto-connect to them?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, when i try to change the screen resolution a pop up says it cant find xrandr
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, yeah i have
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, any standard install with x should have it
<RequinB4> jcooke - that's what i'm trying to get to work, some say that if it doesn't work i need diff drivers.  mjbrooks, yes, i know.  microwaver, i can get ndiswrapper to work the question is getting the drivers that work
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, how are you checking that you don't have xrandr?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> hey..please clarify the problem
<DistroJockey> juaco, Any luck?
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, sudo apt-cache policy xrandr
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, it's not in its own package
<microwaver> RequinB4, gotta know what wireless card u have :)
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, try typing it in :p
<jcooke> RequinB4, what happened with the other drivers?
<amenado> jcooke-> modify your /etc/network/interfaces if they appear there
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Do you have Guest Additions enabled?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: via sudo displayconfig-gtk?
<Greencoat1982> eboyjr where do I enable that?
<tha_toadman> amenado: thank you! when i go to boot my server..it hangs on "NET: Resolving protocol family 17" for about 60 seconds
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, from the gui not cli
<jcooke> amenado, nope, not there
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, if you have x installed, you have xrandr, it's in /usr/bin/
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, let me try the cli one
<matt___> jcooke: oh, alright
<TheOzFalcon> the_darkside_986, Have you tried Schism Tracker or Chibi Tracker
<amenado> jcooke-> no essid appears there?
<RequinB4> jcooke - failed completely, ndiswrapper -l shows fine so i have to assume its the driver.  microwaver Broadcom BCM4306 rev 03
<matt___> jcooke: could this be it?
<jcooke> amenado, none
<the_darkside_986> Schism tracker makes absolutely no sense
<matt___> jcooke: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html ##########5
<mjbrooks> jcooke, I'm on KDE, but for me to do that I have to remove the essid from the trusted list
<the_darkside_986> not sure about chibi tracker. didn't see that
<dmakalsky> cwillu, ok... rebooted now it says I am running Kernel 2.6.24-16-server but RAM is still 3GB.  Please note the BIOS says 4GB (I am not insane)
<Farajamo> Hey, anyone think they can help me with installing ubuntu on a diff comp?
<jcooke> mjbrooks, where's this trusted list you speak of
<amenado> tha_toadman-> does your server have a static ip address?
<legatic> ok, I have another question.  I seem to be having issues with not being root.  I'm trying to install the google browser sync extension for firefox2, but since firefox2 is installed in a root area, I don't think it's letting me add the extension.  how to I allow the extension to install itself in a root area?
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Its a program that gets installed on the Guerst OS.. You can do this by going to the first item on the menu bar of the Guest OS window ( I cant remember the name ) and choose Guest Additions
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, from the cli it works but not from the GUi :)
<microwaver> RequinB4, download the windows driver and use https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html that worked for me, i thnk i hae a similar card
<Greencoat1982> ok eboyjr I am again an idiot overlooking a step in my haste
<cwillu> dmakalsky, where are you checking?
<Daliuso> Hey all... what's the easiest way to set up a LAMP server on 8.04 desktop for some local testing and playing around?
<tha_toadman> amenado: yeah i've assigned it one off my router
<dmakalsky> gnome system monitor
<juaco> DistroJockey yup...it works - i wonder how could i get that 1280x1024-24 console now
<dmakalsky> cwillu, where should I check?
<RequinB4> microwaver - i don't have access to the repos
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<amenado> tha_toadman-> what do you mean off of my router? can you clarify?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, that was the message i got
<fazed> hello
<mjbrooks> jcooke, I right click on the KNetwork manager and choose Options->Configure and then select Wireless Networks in the window
<ayllu_> I got a problem whit my webcam after upgrade
<microwaver> RequinB4, when u wnt to sudo apt-get it u mean?
<Eisea> Eisea
<tha_toadman> amenado: i have it an internal static IP on my LAN
<Shadow420> RequinB4 tyype in terminal sudo gedir etc/apt/sources.list
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, what driver are you using?
<mjbrooks> jcooke, probably similar in gnome
<ayllu_> I get could not connect to video device
<dmakalsky> cwillu, free -m still shows 3033
<jcooke> mjbrooks, I wish it was ;(
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, the one which came with in xserver
<tha_toadman> amenado: gave it -- oops
<DistroJockey> juaco, cool. Not sure on that. But it is a known problem, so there should be a fix/workaround. Best of luck.
<amenado> tha_toadman-> that still does not explain how is the static ip address is assigned
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, ...
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, what kind of video card do you have
<RequinB4> Shadow420, thanks, but that's not the problem
<juaco> thanx
<DistroJockey> np
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, nvidia geforce 7300 gt
<harris> hey, please watch "ken lee" in you tube....
<tha_toadman> amenado: i did assign it through /etc/network/interfaces
<Shadow420> RequinB4 ok then what is trhe problem?
<mjbrooks> jcooke, poke around with the options/configure menu items, it should be in there somewhere
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, the restricted drivers
<jcooke> RequinB4, does the interface show up at least?
<Farajamo> Hey, anyone in here think they can help me with installing Ubuntu on a different comp?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> can you paste your interfaces file? in pastebin off course, and what error if any are you getting?
<Greencoat1982> and that fixed it, thanks yet again eboyjr
<legatic> ﻿ok, I have another question.  I seem to be having issues with not being root.  I'm trying to install the google browser sync extension for firefox2, but since firefox2 is installed in a root area, I don't think it's letting me add the extension.  how to I allow the extension to install itself in a root area?
<microwaver> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html installs he interface
<eboyjr> Greencoat1982, Sure :)
<shreeki> hello!
<RequinB4> Shadow420 - ndiswrapper + windows drivers aren't working, even with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003.  The gui on the panel can't see any networks, makes me assume no driver is loaded
<Greencoat1982> Well I'm off again
<tha_toadman> amenado: sure..but i don't get any errors...just a REALLY long pause during a reboot
<matt___> jcooke: well?
<Shadow420> RequinB4 hmm
<Gramble> bazhang: hey.  will the OverSSH process work on a VIRTUAL dedicated server?  it's not actually my own box.  I'm a VM on a tummy.com machine.  fdisk for example... will that even work?!
<shreeki> so...i need help. i hope i'm in the right place.
<mjbrooks> legatic, extensions dont' go to the root area... they go to your local ~/.mozilla directory
<microwaver> the_darkside_986,  u see the ubuntu loading bar?
<Shadow420> RequinB4 what version of ubuntu are u on?
<RequinB4> Shadow420 - 8.04
<amenado> tha_toadman-> umm..perhaps you have ipv6 also enabled ..try to disable that if possible
<shreeki> can anyone help?
<shreeki> any?
<shreeki> one?
<matt___> jcooke: well, i think i've almost got it, but it's late, so i'm going to figure it all out tommorow. Thanks for the help. BTW, you have any good tutorials?
<Ratshell> Question anyone know of a ftp client for ubuntu, that allows me to ftp to my  server and edit a file live. So when I save the file it is automatically updated on the server?
<bazhang> Gramble: what version you going to go with? Hardy?
<jcooke> matt___, none that I can think of, maybe wikibooks?
<matt___> jcooke: dunno..i'll google oogles
<mjbrooks> !ask > shreeki
<shreeki> okay!
<tha_toadman> amenado: yeah! i think your right - i just checked it out now and it said something different this time..."eth0: no IPv6 routers present" -- i think you may have it - be right back
<Shadow420> RequinB4 ok thats a stumper I never had aa problem accessing my network on gutsy but hardy I am not sure
<Gramble> bazhang: i just assumed Hardy, but i haven't gotten thru this doc yet.
<shreeki> i just got heron. it's amazing, hooray. but it's slowing my computer down too much even though i have 10 GB of free space. does anyone know why?
<jtbandes_> I've got a strange issue with 8.04 on a Mac; whenever I press a key on the keyboard, the mouse stops working for about half a second. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<mjbrooks> shreeki, define "slowing down"
<guest> Ratshell, have you tried nautilus?
<andres> HI
<insomnia> can i get some help with installing gtk2 themes?
<andres> somebody helpme
<ToddEDM> microwaver: ... what was that link you gave me before?
<insomnia> im using 7.10
<microwaver> ToddEDM, https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<Ratshell> guest, yeah I didn't like doing it that wait kind of wanted a program to do it besides nautilus
<achandrashekar> hello..i received some strange apic issues with 8.04 and it only occurs when plugging in a powercord into my laptop. I heard of an apic=force parameter that i might be able to set...where do i set it and does someone have an example ??
<andres> how install arpwatcher???
<andres> how install arpwatcher???
<andres> how install arpwatcher???
<FloodBot2> andres: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<co_keren> hyyy
<ToddEDM> microwaver:  i disabled screensaver and it still went crazy
<Shadow420> insomnia I suggest u upgrade to 8.04
<microwaver> ToddEDM, hmmm. wouldn't know what ekse to do
<LadyNikon> fde: you still about?
<ToddEDM> np
<guest> Ratshell, i cant really say i've used anything else other than that and gftp, but gftp isnt really what you're looking for
<demonspork> Shadow420, I disagree
<jcooke> ha! found it, just have to delete the folder with the ssid name in ~/.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks
<insomnia> why exactly? and if i do... will i lose any saved work, docs, progs?
<shreeki> slowing as in: when i close windows, it 'fades' away slowly. switching to another workplace goes slowly. opening a window doesn't happen..quickly. even typing words is slow.
<rkvirani> anyone here use irssi?whoa
<jcooke> there's probably some gui way to do it, but whatever works
<LadyNikon> andres: please be patient and don't repeat
<bazhang> Gramble: I would suggest getting a clear picture of what you want to do (after reading those docs) post something on the forums (ubuntuforums.org) and ask some informed questions here--virtual server and cfdisk over ssh? that sounds very complex and I really havent a clue about it-->though others here may
<Ratshell> guest, how you mean to do it in Nautilus, cause if your talking the connect to server thing I tried that then opened a file with gedit and it says can't save cause file is read-only.
<LadyNikon> andres: if someone can help you they can.. if not try the forums or the wiki :)
<sefr0m> ﻿ulugeyik thaks, i will try on it
<fazed> ya know, i don't really have any questions about Ubuntu, everything works pretty well
<Gramble> bazhang: sounds good. thx.
<guest> Ratshell, are you sure you're allowed to write to the ftp server?
<demonspork> good to hear fazed
<jcooke> mjbrooks, thanks though, adding "trusted" to my google found the answer :D
<insomnia> shadow420: why exactly? and if i do... will i lose any saved work, docs, progs?
<Ratshell> guest, yeah I can connect to the ftp np upload download its just when I got through nautilus it says the file is readonly with gedit
<AdrianStrays> So I've got a huge collection of music downloaded from Itunes, and I'm switching over to Linux.  I'm looking for ways to remove the DRM protection, or atleast circumvent it.  Does anyone know how I can either remove it, take it off an ipod as an MP3, or install itunes in hardy?
<bigtimer121> how do i install a file. "jre-6u5-linux-i586.bin"
<fazed> one day i will learn to download and install software... but it is not something i am really worried about with the package manager
<mjbrooks> jcooke, least I got you close ;)
<Shadow420> insomnia I everything u have wil still be there excpet for some progs that are old and outdated
<mjbrooks> shreeki, sounds like you're having memory issues
<mjbrooks> shreeki, hwo much meory do you have installed?
<insomnia> alright but how will that help me with themes? more support for gtk2?
<guest> Ratshell, i'm not sure how to solve that then, sorry. is it possible to ssh to the ftp server? or is it out of your hands?
<fazed> Adrian, the 'legal' way to do it would be to burn to a cd and then rip in to mp3...
<Lynet> AdrianStrays: Burn it all to CDs and import. Or try to find a hack. Oh, and remember that DRM is evil and that you wow to never buy that **** again.
<Gramble> bazhang: well, let's just skip the upgrade and talk about how to create a new "user" on bash/unix. could you point me to some reading on that?
<aoglobalent> do any one know if I can have Unbutu on a virtual box with Solaris and XP?
<thec> server irc.swipnet.se
<fazed> adrian, say it with me: www.amazon.com
<Ratshell> guest, tried that can't ssh to it
<aoglobalent> ratshell?
<madmoomix> Hello, anyone with a ton of knowledge want to help with an amazingly hardcore problem?
<aoglobalent> are you speaking to me?
<tha_toadman> amenado: it's still hanging... :(
<shreeki> memory = 3.0GiB according to System Moniter (sorry, i'm just a noob)
<AdrianStrays> fazed, I would literally spend days converting this burning/ripping this library.  I put it on a DVD, but it became a data dvd, so that was useless.  No hacks seem to exist
<mjbrooks> !ask > madmoomix
<luderacer> shreeki,  32bit?
<fazed> there were hacks
<Ratshell> aoglobalent, umm nope talking to guest, but I can try to help you what you need?
<fazed> but i think they may have updated the encryption
<Lynet> AdrianStrays: Then take it as an object lesson on why DRM stinks.
<melter> is there a way to get a list of files that were installed for a package?
<AdrianStrays> fazed, there were, past tense.  Now there aren't.
<AdrianStrays> Lynet, thank you for that incrediblely helpful comment.
<Bodsda> grub error 22 -- ive tried manuall grub entry and super grub disk, nothing ive done fixes it ,.,. any thoughts?
<bazhang> http://howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10 Gramble this is for gutsy ; hardy likely will not be too dissimilar
<aoglobalent> my question is, I have just downloaded virtual box and am in the proccess of installing Solaris
<aoglobalent> can I then install Unbutu
<root_____> can someone help me find Phex for Ubuntu? I can't find it in the packages.
<shreeki> sorry, what does 32bit mean?
<aoglobalent> Ubuntu
<Shadow420> Bodsda  what did you do to get a grub 22 error
<amenado> tha_toadman-> hanging forever? or you are just impatient?
<luderacer> type of os and proccessor
<Lynet> AdrianStrays: Well, live and learn. What do you expect us to say?
<Ratshell> aoglobalent, yes you can install as many virtual os's you want just create a new virtual machine for each
<Bodsda> Shadow420: installed ubuntu
<bazhang> aoglobalent: dual boot solaris and ubuntu? sure
<aoglobalent> o.k.
<fazed> i am fairly new to the open source community but i think you are going to the wrong place for help with propritary software
<tha_toadman> amenado: lol - roughly 120 seconds
<Bodsda> hey bazhang
<microwaver> shreeki, whidth of your 'bitstream'
<demonspork> can you dual boot operating systems in a virtual OS
<demonspork> lol
<bazhang> hi Bodsda!
<aoglobalent> so where do I go to download Ubuntu
<tha_toadman> amenado: now i have a login prompt but...
<Bodsda> bazhang: me hates grub
<root_____> aoglobalent: http://www.ubuntu.com
<microwaver> aoglobalent, www.ubuntu.com
<amenado> tha_toadman-> what kind of router do you have ?
<tha_toadman> there's a [fail] under eth0 .. let me see what it says
<Gramble> bazhang: thx.
<AdrianStrays> Lynet, I expect you to give me suggestions based on my predicament, not snotty comments because my dad insisted on itunes.
<Chapai> !torrents | aoglobalent
<tha_toadman> amenado: linksys
<ubottu> aoglobalent: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<shreeki> where can i find the width of my 'bitstream'?
<root_____> can someone help me find Phex for Ubuntu? I can't find it in any packages.
<sam_> where should i go to find the right drivers for my sound?
<bazhang> AdrianStrays:  Lynet please calm down
<bigtimer121> how do i install a program???
<LadyNikon> so.. anyone wanna try to help me fix my resolution problem.  After the lastest 7.10 update the restricted nvidia drivers stopped working.  I had a few people help me out with it.. but its not working
<amenado> tha_toadman-> and the bootup log or syslog or any other log says anything?
<luderacer> what version of linux did u install shreeki
<LadyNikon> bigtimer121: synaptic manager
<luderacer> erm what version of ubuntu*
<mjbrooks> root_____, have you tried google?
<guest> LadyNikon, what graphics card do you have?
<cwillu> dmakalsky, sorry, got called away;  under the server kernel, any given process will still only see 3gb (there's another option to get around that, but I don't think it's compiled in)
<Bodsda> bazhang: got a spare 5 mins to help with error 22 after a reinstall preserving a seperate /home???
<root_____> bigtimer121, open applications, accessories, terminal, and type sudo synaptic
<cwillu> dmakalsky, --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/116842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116842 in ubuntu "Generic 32 bit kernel should be compiled with 64 GB memory support" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Starnestommy> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get install program-name or use System > Administration > Synaptic
<root_____> mjbrooks, i have, no luck
<LadyNikon> guest: nvidia 5800
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375/    <---- help help make error cant figure this one out
<aoglobalent> thanxs
<aoglobalent> be back at you guys in a few
<madmoomix> As simple as possible: Ubuntu installed just fine, booted just fine. I updated the system, and restarted. GRUB, after loading the kernal, would restart the computer (playing with it, it seems to be an Ubuntu problem). Tried re-installing. The kernal on the live-cd no longer boots (not a bad disc, checked multiple discs multiple times). The alt-install disc booted, installed. That installation never even started, LILO threw some er
<madmoomix> ror or another. Put in original live CD. Boots, installs, won't load at all. Same problem. Alt-Install CD now locks up too.
<aoglobalent> going to get Unix as well
<Lynet> AdrianStrays: Barring any hack, the way to do it is to burn to regular audio cds and reimport in linux. If you are unhappy with the situation get angry at Apple or the music industry, not at us.
<shreeki> i installed the latest one: hardy heron yesterday.
<bazhang> Bodsda: you know waht error 22 is right?
<LadyNikon> guest: i had fde and ramkuman working on it.. but not working :(.
<Bodsda> bazhang: cannot find partition?
<tha_toadman> amenado: i need to check... i have to instances of "eth0: link up" then a [fail]...then *setting the system clock*...i'll check the logs
<LadyNikon> guest: my husband wanted to go see ironman instead
<guest> oh, i've had problems with my 8800 after i got it with gutsy, now its recognized in hardy but after its installed it shows a blank screen :(
<tha_toadman> amenado: *two instances
<guest> LadyNikon, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<mjbrooks> root_____, http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Phex-Download-2959.html
<amenado> dmakalsky-> look here served for http://dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm
<LadyNikon> guest: as i said.. 7.10
<tha_toadman> amenado: where's the bootlog?
<AdrianStrays> Lynet, i'm not angry at Apple, I'm angry at rude Linux users who play the victim
<root_____> mjbrooks, i need the ubuntu *.deb package, not src
<Gramble> hey absolutley anybody: I'm in root.  How do I make a new user?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> all logs typically are in /var/log
<LadyNikon> Gramble: your not in root..
<PinOnInternet> How much is the LCD 19" ?
<root_____> Gramble: adduser username
<bazhang> ah he left
<LadyNikon> Gramble: you are the user. who sudo's as root
<tha_toadman> amenado: i was headed for /var/log/messages but i'll look there...brb
<amenado> Gramble-> you have done some tutorial in how to use linux? if not, may I suggest a tutorial?
<Gramble> amenado: yes pls
<amenado> tha_toadman-> thats the directory where most logs are
<fazed> there is a tutorial for linux?
<LadyNikon> fazed: tons
<fazed> sweet
<aoglobalent> Rat I know this question is Stupid, but what is the "REAL" differnece between Unix and Lunix?
<shreeki> luderacer, i have vista and gutsy (dual). then i updated to hardy. once i did that, everything became slower. i don't know what is going on and i'm wondering what i can do to fix it. any help would be appreciated.
<bazhang> Bodsda: you want me to google for you :)
<Gramble> amenado: that's where I need to start
<fazed> well, i usually just google my questions
<Bodsda> Gramble: #ubuntuforums-beginners are happy to help new users get started
<cwillu> aoglobalent, unix == car, linux == toyota
<LadyNikon> aoglobalent: linux is an entention of unix
<Bodsda> bazhang: can do but ive tried manual entry
<root_____> can someone help me find Phex for Ubuntu? I can't find it in any packages.
<eaglestar83> hi i was trying to set up samba to work with vmplayer and i think i messed up my network now when i try to do sudo it says sudo: unable to resolve host ahren-laptop
<aoglobalent> which would be conisdered "Better"
<luderacer> shreeki,  did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<aoglobalent> ?
<mjbrooks> root_____, it comes as a java JAR for linux... no debs  http://www.phex.org/mambo/content/view/17/29/
<madmoomix> linux =/= unix, guys
<Bodsda> root_____: have u searched on   packages.ubuntu.com   ??
<Gramble> Bodsda: nice.  that's my next step i reckon.
<Starnestommy> aoglobalent: Unix is a family of operating systems. GNU/Linux is a unix-like operating system that was made from scratch
<aoglobalent> Unix or Lunix?
<bazhang> aoglobalent: this is not really a chat channel; please /join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<fazed> for example, i was about to google "does wireshark capture packets with WEP information"
<furicle> adub:  missing usb.h is the first error - check the package to see what you need to compile it - libusb-dev or something like that?
<shreeki> luderacer, upgrade
<amenado> Gramble-> http://free-electrons.com/doc/unix_linux_introduction.pdf  is a good one
<Chapai> because its not there root_____  have you tried wine with it
<root_____> Bodsda, i'll try that now
<Starnestommy> aoglobalent: and there's more than one Unix
<guest> LadyNikon, your card isnt even listed in the compatibility list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia have you had any linux distro working on it before?
<luderacer> shreeki,  ive found its better to do a clean install rather then upgrade
<Bodsda> Gramble: were always happy to help in there also in ##beginners-help
<LadyNikon> guest: as i said.. it was working fine before I updated
<shreeki> what does a clean install mean?
<guest> LadyNikon, sorry, i didnt catch that :)
<tha_toadman> amenado: "boot" has 'nothing logged yet'
<luderacer> totally reinstall the os and not upgrade
<bazhang> shreeki: erasing everything before install
<LadyNikon> guest: its ok .. thats why i repeated
<Bodsda> shreeki: install after a format of the hard drive
<LadyNikon> guest: text moves fast -.-
<tha_toadman> amenado: syslog has messages but i'm not seeing any errors
<root_____> an alternative to a samba for vmware would be to install ext2/ext3 support for windows to get to the linux files on windows.
<mjbrooks> shreeki, it means installing on a clean partition, rather than upgradign from a previous installation
<Gramble> heh ... this rocks.  that's what i needed.  (off to rumage about)
<Gramble> thx much
<shreeki> wouldn't clean install mean having everything (ie. documents/pictures/music) deleted?
<luderacer> yes'
<Starnestommy> shreeki: you can usually back those things up
<amenado> tha_toadman-> and the /var/log/messages ? anything?
<Bodsda> shreeki: no, u can dual boot on a single hard drive without loss of data
<mjbrooks> shreeki, you need to back those up first
<Bodsda> bazhang: any thougts on what i can do?
<Starnestommy> a lot of people keep their /home on a separate partition
<root_____> Bodsda, no "phex" package on package.ubuntu.com, the program has around 1 million downloads, you think it would be popular enough to have a *.deb made for Ubuntu
<eaglestar83> any help
<bazhang> Bodsda: grub is messed up? you tried reinstalling it?
<root_____> eaglestar83, you get my message above?
<mjbrooks> root_____, it's a JAR, no need for  apackage
<Bodsda> root_____: it may have one just not in the repo's -- check their home site for a debian download
<melter> is there an apt-get or apt-cache command to get a list of files that were installed for a package?
<Starnestommy> melter: dpkg -L packagename
<Bodsda> bazhang: countless times -- but on my own, only tutos to help
<root_____> mjbrooks: shoot, forgot about that, thanks
 * mjbrooks loads his shotgun
<eaglestar83> yeah root i saw that how do i fix trying to go to sudo
<melter> Starnestommy, thanks!
<madmoomix> sorry to repeat this, but...
<madmoomix> As simple as possible: Ubuntu installed just fine, booted just fine. I updated the system, and restarted. GRUB, after loading the kernal, would restart the computer (playing with it, it seems to be an Ubuntu problem). Tried re-installing. The kernal on the live-cd no longer boots (not a bad disc, checked multiple discs multiple times). The alt-install disc booted, installed. That installation never even started, LILO threw some er
<madmoomix> ror or another. Put in original live CD. Boots, installs, won't load at all. Same problem. Alt-Install CD now locks up too.
<shreeki> i'm not quite sure how to go about storing all documents etc. on to a partition that will not be involved in a clean upgrade. what is the best way to know make sure everything is safe?
<Shadow420> root_____ also enable the backport and multiverse repos
<eaglestar83> sudo: unable to resolve host ahren-laptop
<Bodsda> melter: those would be dependencies but im not sure other then reading the message while downloading the package
<bazhang> shreeki: usb key
<root_____> Eaglestar83: the name of the program you need is ext2ifs_1_11.exe
<tha_toadman> amenado: i have the log but i don't see any errors :(
<eaglestar83> how do i install ext2/3 file sharing for windows root
<Bodsda> shreeki: make a new partition with gparted or back it up and move to a seperate hard drive
<shreeki> bazhang, ahaha of course
<root_____> Eaglestar83: that will let you view ext2/3 linux partitions on your windows through vmware or dualboot
<eaglestar83> i have windows net setup from vista partition
<tha_toadman> amenado: pm? i'll send the log if you don't mind
<neon> does lm-sensors work with intel pm965 notebook chipset
<sebsebseb> eaglestar83:  you want to access your Linux partitions in Windows?
<mjbrooks> madmoomix, did you burn the disk in auto mode or DAO?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> maybe its not really an error, you are just impatient?
<eaglestar83> no
<eaglestar83> i don't use windows
<DG19075> shreeki: Or use a USB drive. I do
<root_____> eaglestar83: that program creates a new drive in windows, like g:, and you can share that through windows sharing like any other folder
<eaglestar83> only there in case my newbie head screws up something in ubuntu
<eaglestar83> sudo: unable to resolve host ahren-laptop
<amenado> tha_toadman-> no pm for me..can receive them
<root_____> eaglestar83: oh, ok, i thought you wanted samba working on vmware (meaning windows)
<eaglestar83> this is what it says in term when i press sudo
<madmoomix> mjbrooks, tried both, and had someone else burn me a third. All check 100% (the other person's checked on their machine, just in case).
<eaglestar83> i have vmware of suse with open project
<cwillu> eaglestar83, rename your machine recently?
<tha_toadman> amenado, i disagree...it's a core 2 duo and i just formatted it from 7.04 to 8.04 - my 7.04 was up in like 30 seconds
<root_____> eaglestar83: try finding the local ip of that computer, like 192.168.1.3
<eaglestar83> i think i renamed domain on accident
<Bodsda> eaglestar83: are you part of the sudoers list?
<shreeki> THANKS EVERYONE!
<Bodsda> np
<eaglestar83> how do i fix it
<mjbrooks> np
<eaglestar83> bodsda
<Starnestommy> eaglestar83: go into recovery mode, then add "127.0.1.1 ahren-laptop" to /etc/hosts where it says 127.0.1.1
<Bodsda> eaglestar83: no idea -- sounds like its your machine name has been changed
<tha_toadman> amenado: whats with a numbers next to the boot sequence??
<cwillu> eaglestar83, /etc/hosts needs to have a match for the current hostname for sudo to work
<DistroJockey> eaglestar83, you will need to fix   /etc/hosts   (probably via a live cd)
<Bodsda> eaglestar83: listen to Starnestommy
<imac> HI! What's the difference between Ubuntu and Suse Linux? Why does the Suse install DVD contain over 4GB? And why choose one over the other?
<fazed> so guys, wireshark doesn't handle decryption does it?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> well you can start digging to the rc.d or init.d  for the network startup and monitor those to see if its hanging anywhere
<cwillu> eaglestar83, if sudo doesn't work right now, reboot into the recovery kernel
<root_____> fazed: no
<cwillu> eaglestar83, it'll dump you at a root prompt where you can fix it
<sebsebseb> imac:  most Linux distros are rather similar
<Bodsda> bazhang: your my last hope dude, what shall i do?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> what number?  pid?
<tha_toadman> amenado: like [ 26.643986 ]
<eaglestar83> so i go to pico /etc/hosts
<sebsebseb> imac:  the install DVD for Suse contains 4GB's of stuff since it will  put on a lot of packages/programs I suppouse
<cwillu> imac, lots of stuff, and yet not a lot of stuff; ask suse, we don't know anything about their dvd here; preferences
<tha_toadman> amenado: seems like a timer to me...?
<Starnestommy> eaglestar83: yes
<bazhang> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=700082 Bodsda check this
<imac> sebsebseb: so why is ubuntu more popular?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> i dont know
<eaglestar83> so i go to pico etc/hosts
<Starnestommy> imac: it mas a better community and is more user-friendly
<root_____> sebsebseb: driver support
<Starnestommy> *has
<sebsebseb> imac: I guess, because Ubuntu is based on Debian one of the first Linux distros that ever existed
<eaglestar83> ok
<neon> does lm-sensors work with intel pm965 notebook chipset
<eaglestar83> sorry
<imac> Starnestommy: suse or ubuntu?
<tha_toadman> amenado: my ACPI is at that last number then my networking starts at [ 204.600664]
<Starnestommy> imac: ubuntu
<imac> Ah
<eaglestar83> ok so how do i setup networking with vmwareplayer so i can share files between ubuntu and suse vm
<Mattevt> In firefox, wherever there is a flash applet (or whatever), i see these large "play" symbols (sideways triangle inside a circle). I have to click them to see the applet/video. Is their a way to get around this?
<artint> ubuntu sux
<tha_toadman> amenado: sorry but something has changed since 7 that's stalling my startup and it's bugging the hell out of me
<cwillu> Mattevt, you have flashblock installed
<bazhang> artint offtopic here thanks
<zeno> Mattevt: remove the flashblock plugin
<cwillu> Mattevt, this is actually a good thing :p
<root_____> Mattevt: do you have NoScript installed as a plugin, sometimes that does it?
<tha_toadman> amenado: how do i check rc.d or init.d ?
<zeno> Mattevt: although thats great, remember all those annoying flash adds?
<sebsebseb> Imac:  plus  OpenSuse  is  the community  distro of  Novell's Suse Enterprise Linux, and  well  Novell is  not liked that much anymore by a lot of people in the Linux community, because of a deal they made with Microsoft
<Shadow420> artint /msg ubottu etiquette
<amenado> tha_toadman-> off hand I can not tell you, i have not seen it yet nor a mention of that so far in forums
<Bodsda> bazhang: cheers dude, il try that thanks
<artint> stupid wobbly windows
<Mattevt> zeno: indeed...I guess it's a good thing. Thanks for the fast responses guys!
<sebsebseb> Imac:  Ubuntu is also known for very good driver/hardware suppourt
<amenado> tha_toadman-> /etc/init.d
<imac> microsoft stinks, but that's not a reason not to use suse if they won't benifit from it
<tha_toadman> amenado: then i may post this one in the forums *think i'm still registered there* and will post this to see what's up
<zeno> artint: you can turn those off, or try another desktop enviornment like kde
<bazhang> !ot | artint
<EcoBlue-GAYSEX> Ubuntu 8.04 fails on my laptop
<ubottu> artint: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<EcoBlue-GAYSEX> Help
<imac> Someone on the suse irc said suse had better driver support
<IdleOne> artint: take your rant to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Shadow420> artint I have never had no mproblems with ubuntu just windows and my computer it self
<eaglestar83> how do i make it so firestarter starts when i login?
<amenado> tha_toadman-> okay, good luck
<sebsebseb> Imac: so have you got Ubuntu installed now?
<bazhang> EcoBlue-GAYSEX: please change your nick
<tha_toadman> amenado: thanks for your help!!! ;)
<imac> VMware, yes
<sebsebseb> hummmmmm VMware
<root_____> EcoBlue: what is the specific error message you get, probably you should try a 64-bit of ubuntu if it doesn't even boot
<sebsebseb> so your on an XP host?
<imac> imac
<madmoomix> Anyone know why installing Ubuntu is changing how live-cds work? This should not be happening.
<imac> XP computer is weak lol
<amenado> tha_toadman-> i was not much help to you really, hopefully next time
<artint> i was jokin
<sebsebseb> imac:  oh yeah imac so Mac OS X host?
<eaglestar83> ok i guess its one question a day here
<eaglestar83> thanks
<imac> yeah
<Shadow420> I am a XP/Ubuntu user
<cwillu> madmaxmad, ubuntu didn't even have a live-cd originally, it's not like it's something set in stone
<tha_toadman> amenado: well you were the first to offer -- people like you make ubuntu what it is today -- cheers!
<imac> I was thinking about duel booting the xp with linux, so i'm trying ubuntu first
<sebsebseb> imac:  well you can download already made  Linux distros  from the VMware site,  for open souse and Ubuntu and so on.  even other oprating systems.  and then you can try them out,  and find out which one you like the most
<hydrogen> of course the performance in vmware is less than impressive
<imac> i guess
<hydrogen> and virtualbox is much cooler :)
<imac> true
<amenado> tha_toadman-> thank you for the kind words...
<rich_freecomm> anyone have 8.04 and play Gweled?
<imac> i can't use compiz so that sucks
<Fezzler> How do I change my login screen resolution?
<Shadow420> imac then u are in luck ubuntu is very easy to use
<sebsebseb> hydrogen:  yeah Virtualbox is good,  except  I have had issues with it in Ubuntu.
<patricknn> hey, i have a dell 4600 and i have a nvidia video card, with s-video out. whenever i try to use screens and graphics to change the screens, either it becomes a terrible resolution, or the screen size is too large on my lcd monitor, any ideas?
<root_____> rich_freecomm: I couldn't get Gweled to work on 8.04
<imac> but I tried ubuntu on windows with wubi and it didn't get driver support for my vid card and no internet either
<sebsebseb> hydrogen:  plus  when I got it for WIndows recentlly it seemed I would have to build the open source one myself.  so  I went for the cloused one
<rich_freecomm> root_____: I got it working...but it's in French
<tha_toadman> amenado: i'm off to bed -- you'll have to look for my post in the forum - later!
<rich_freecomm> root_____:  which is ok....since I was so used to playing it..I knew what to hit
<root_____> rich_freecomm: I found a bug in that program, but there was no place on their website to submit it i think, or if there was i submitted it
<ciprian> connect
<Mattevt> OK, now I have a silly question: The text in firefox is really small...then when I enlarge the font, the orientation skews, words overlap etc. am I missing something obvious
<Bodsda> bazhang: that link said to add root (hd0,0) to the boot line,,.,. but i dont get the grub list so il edit in live cd but dont think it will work
<imac> Mattevt change your dpi in resolution settings
<bazhang> Bodsda: reinstalling grub might help as well
<Bodsda> bazhang: how do i do that?
<Mattevt> oh, rad. Thanks imac
<rich_freecomm> root_____: I just upgraded from 7.10 and it still worked, but it had the French problem even though I do not have foreign language support
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy Bodsda
<Bodsda> ty bazhang ur a url lifesaver
<chris_420> quick audio question....  my mic isn't working... im running hardy...   here's my audio card info as listed by lspci:Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<bobbo85> If I edit boot.lst and change the title of the OS, will it still boot?
<Fezzler> I've tried editing xorg.conf but it don't work
<Starnestommy> bobbo85: if you just change the title, yes
<rich_freecomm> root_____: does Gweled give you an error message or just not work?
<bobbo85> btw i meant /boot/grub/menu.lst in my last question, thanks Starnestommy
<guest> anyone know if it's relatively safe installing(?) a different gtk engine?
<mjbrooks> chris_420, do you also have an integrated sound card on your system?
<sam_> anybody using an atheros chipset wireless card with madwifi drivers?
<onats> how di i install a vmware player on my ubuntu 7.10?
<surplusxmas> My AMD64 8.04 alternate installation fails at "Select and install software". The terminal (Alt + F4) shows "WARNING**: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1", and I am unable to continue the install.
<chris_420> mjbrooks: yes but its shut off through bios
<LadyNikon> onats: you can get it from the synaptic
<chris_420> mjbrooks... this installation has never seen it ever turned on
<mjbrooks> chris_420, darn.. that was what I was going to suggest  :/
<bobbo85> Starnestommy, I just want to get rid of "(development branch)" from the title, any idea why mine has that and people who upgraded after the LTS release it just says ubuntu hardy?
<kye> Does anyone know how to get K&R 2nd edition .c files to compile correctly w/ gcc?
<onats> ladynikon, my sources does not have the vmware player version. i get an error when installing it from synaptic
<neon> what is a good program to use to sync my ipaq pda? thx
<chris_420> mjbrooks... haha... been there done that... im trying to test the mic for my ma's gaming headset she's sturgglin on her computer with it lol
<sam_> chris you smoke too much reefer
<chris_420> < now im feeling all retarded haha
<chris_420> sam i ain't smoked in 3 months bro haha
<sam_> haha
<Starnestommy> bobbo85: it's probably a bug
<sam_> ahhh ok
<bobbo85> thanks Starnestommy !
<chris_420> and i think thats the problem haha
<surplusxmas> My AMD64 8.04 alternate installation fails at "Select and install software". The terminal (Alt + F4) shows "WARNING**: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1", and I am unable to continue the install.
<Starnestommy> bobbo85: or you had the beta before upgrading to 8.04
<leftyfb> has anyone done luks encrypted partitions post-install?
<mjbrooks> chris_420, I had a friend with a similar problem, here's what fixed it
<bobbo85> Starnestommy, I did, I was just hoping that after upgrading to 8.04 LTS that the Beta stuff would go away
<HappyHater> is there a setting somewhere I can change in kde to use a dblclick to run a file/folder/whatever and not a single click?
<Mattevt> In "Monitor Resolution Settings", the "Clones Screens" box is checked. I un-check it, then click "Apply", but somehow it always re-checks it self.
<onats> how di i install a vmware player on my ubuntu 7.10?
<IndyGunFreak> HappyHater: i'm sure there is, look at mouse preferences
<mjbrooks> chris_420, uncomment blacklist snd-atiixp-modem in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-modem
<leftyfb> I can't seem to get a prompt for passphrase at boot which will then create the devicemapper virtual device in /dev/mapper to then be mounted as my /home. I have /etc/crypttab setup properly by uuid which I have veryified multiple times exists ... I then have my fstab mounting the /dev/mapper/blah device which like I said, doesn't get created until it's opened using the passphrase.....
<Bodsda> bazhang: moment of truth (reboot) if this dont work i dunno what il do
<AbstortedMinds> where can i go to learn to build the best linux desktop i can find, (all open source hardware drivers, greatest compatability etc)
<leftyfb> doing all this manually works fine. It just won't prompt for passphrase at boot
<chris_420> mjbrooks : ok let me give that a try... if it don't work im a put it back lol
<Bodsda> AbstortedMinds: www.google.com
<bazhang> good luck Bodsda :)
<chris_420> BRB
<Bodsda> bazhang: ffs error 22 again!!!!!!!!!!
<AbstortedMinds> when I hold down a button on the keyboard my mouse wont move, whats wrong?
<bazhang> !hcl | AbstortedMinds check here first
<ubottu> AbstortedMinds check here first: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<co_savirus> christian_cow_t3xlov3r
<zionpsyfer> AbstortedMinds: The specs on the machines at http://system76.com/index.php?cPath=27 would help.  Checking the hardware compatibility pages will be good info as well.
<AbstortedMinds> thanks bazhang
<leftyfb> anyone? encrypted filesystems created post-installed?
<Bodsda> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> leftyfb: you checked truecrypt?
<AbstortedMinds> i wouldnt trust truecrypt, try geli
<AbstortedMinds> geli is the best
<Bodsda> !best
<IndyGunFreak> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<leftyfb> bazhang: truecrypt doesn't create full linux filesystems, only containers which need to be mounted manually. You cannot mount truecrypt containers using grub
<AbstortedMinds> i dont know if thats on ubuntu, but on freebsd geli is the ultimate option
<rich_freecomm> ubottu: if it weren't for questions getting overlooked or even being read, that would be a great idea
<dubby> hey anyone with fwbuilder working, I have fwbuilder and a firewall i wish to install and any case when i try to compile it it gives me an xml file which i cannot run in terminal, and if i click install it tells me that myfirewall.fw does not exist
<Bodsda> rich_freecomm: ubottu is a bot
<mjbrooks> bazhang, truecrypt also has throughput issues
<chris_420> ahhh lol forgot to sudo gedit lol...
<nickellery> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<rich_freecomm> ah
<leftyfb> I'm using the luks encryption built into ubuntu. There should be no need to use something from freebsd or some other 3rd party tool
<IdleOne> rich_freecomm: questions are rarely overlooked but if nobody has an answer for the question should we all say " I don't know! " ?
<AbstortedMinds> when I hold down a button on the keyboard my mouse wont move, but when i release the button the mouse moves again.  ubuntu with an imac
<danbhfive> im having a bunch of hardware problems in hardy.  Could this be because of a bad upgrade?
<Utalcn2me> i screwed up my usplash, anyone know how i can fix it?
<leftyfb> I have it working fine being mounted manually. I just need to get it to do it at boot. I thought update-initiramfs -u would do it, but i guess not.
<rich_freecomm> IdleOne: nope...just 1 would do :)
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: anything is possible.. i think all upgrades suck.
<Mattevt> In "Monitor Resolution Settings", the "Clones Screens" box is checked. I un-check it, then click "Apply", but somehow it always re-checks it self. How can I stop this.
<IndyGunFreak> rich_freecomm: then you'd say, "anyone else"
<danbhfive> IndyGunFreak: that they do
<rich_freecomm> IndyGunFrak: I might...:)
<chris_420> okay lets try now haha
<rich_freecomm> IndyGunFreak: I might...:)
<IdleOne> rich_freecomm: :) I believe that even one person telling someone they don't know would upset the person asking...why bother answering to something you don't have answer for
<IndyGunFreak> rich_freecomm: uh huh. *might*?
<Chapai> when i ssh into a box, some how no i have lost the use of aliases but it works on the ssh server.
<rich_freecomm> IdleOne: hmm...versus not even knowing if the message got out...yeah..that's a toughy
<wastrel> if all 1300 people said "i don't know" this channel would be too busy
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: i hate upgrading, maybe you should consider backing up/clean install.
<IdleOne> rich_freecomm: the message is out trust me. but not all answer are always available when you want it.
<wastrel> Chapai: where are the aliases stored?
<Chapai> .bashrc
<danbhfive> IndyGunFreak: I am considering that.  The only blockage is mysql.  I don't know much about backing that up
<rich_freecomm> IdleOne: well, they should be, gosh darned it :)
<IdleOne> rich_freecomm: indeed
<Bodsda> !ot | rich
<ubottu> rich: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> danbhfive: hm,, sorry, can't help w/ that
<IdleOne> !ot > IdleOne
<surplusxmas> My AMD64 8.04 alternate installation fails at "Select and install software". The terminal (Alt + F4) shows "WARNING**: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 1", and I am unable to continue the install.  Any suggestions?
<wastrel> Chapai:  .bashrc  is only for non-login shells,  ssh is a login shell.   put the aliases into ~/.bash_profile
<chris_420> hmmm mjbrooks: no diff
<IndyGunFreak> surplusxmas: install 32bit?
<RWB> is tehre any way to speed up flash in Linux?
<chris_420> im a try blisting them one by one
<blbrown> is anyone else having issues with FF and it crashing ALLLLLLLLLLLL the freaking time
<rich_freecomm> ubottu: ok, sorry... "well, UBUNTU answers should be, gosh darned it :)"
<wastrel> blbrown: yes :]  it's because of flashplayer
<AaronMT> Its because of flash
<Bodsda> surplusxmas: the exact thing happened to me -- live cd worked though
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: Awww, 32bit. :\ 64bit should work though, I don't see why it wouldn't.
<RWB> blbrown yeah it closes on me from time to time no notice or anything
<blbrown> wastrel, even if I click on a non-flash link like reddit
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: AMD64 Live CD worked?
<Chapai> ahh i created bash_profile a while back, thats why its ignoring .bashrc for ssh wastrel
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit... do as ou please.. 64bit is one big ass hassle
<Bodsda> surplusxmas: yes
<Danish989> danbhfive: or maybe your hardware isnt supported?
<surplusxmas> Bodsda: You too? :O
<IndyGunFreak> from codecs, to flash, etc etc, its not ready yet in my opinion
<Bodsda> !language | IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bodsda> surplusxmas: alternate cd didntwork but live cd did
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: i think i've been here about 2yrs longer than you, if i need your help w/ my conduct, i'll ask
<Chapai> cheers, its been annoying me since wastrel
<chris_420> this is hella gay
<mjbrooks> chris_420, you could try uncommenting the other ones in there
<wastrel> blbrown:  does the site your leaving have flash?  does the site you're going to have flash banner ads?  mine's crashy from flash :]   maybe yours isn't but i bet it's at least part of the prob
<andar_> how can i see my computer's hardware components?
<Danish989> !language | chris_420
<ubottu> chris_420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<surplusxmas> Careful, Bodsda, he's a gun freak.
<chris_420> mjbrooks: im a try one by one...
<danbhfive> Danish989: well, everything worked fine in gutsy.  Now, I am having sound, keyboard and mouse issues in hardy.
<hydrogen> "ass" offensive? .. thats a new one
<mjbrooks> chris_420, not sure if you have one of those, but they cause the same problems
<chris_420> ubottu sorry dude
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: Why is it a hassle?  What about it is a hassle?
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak: i wasnt offering help i was reminding you of the conduct -- i dont care how long uve been here u still have  to abide
<IndyGunFreak> hydrogen: i refer to people like that as "wanna-be ops"
<mjbrooks> chris_420, you can do them all at onece... no harm
<blbrown> wastrel, I am righting a serious rant on the ubuntu forums;  It just gets worse
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: and i was reminding you i don't care what you think
<harris> hey HELP having problem screen resolution my monitor is CRT 15"... what resolution is best?
<mjbrooks> chris_420, you'll only have one of them so it won't harm it
<rich1> i have a broadcom 4318 card and just upgraded to hardy.  i can't remember everything i did to get the card working.  how can i tell if i'm using ndiswrapper or fwcutter method?
<harris> hey HELP having problem screen resolution my monitor is CRT 15"... what resolution is best?
<chris_420> mjbrooks...  im a do it one at a time :for absolute knowledge of the problem...  and if nothing h elps then ill go all haha
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: What's the hassle with 64?
<danbhfive> harris: on a crt, I think its a matter of opinion, and whatever it supports
<harris> hey HELP having problem of screen resolution my monitor is CRT 15"... what resolution is best?
<tbielawa> harris: when I had a 15" I could get buy with 1024x768
<IndyGunFreak> surplusxmas: i just listed it above, multimedia codecs, flash, are the first that come to mind.
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak: my thoughts were of the conduct you fancy discussing this issue more then join me in #someonesmoody
<rich_freecomm> rich1: I went to Dell for my driver (my dell wireless card uses a Broadcom driver)
<Starnestommy> harris: probably 1024x768
<IndyGunFreak> harris: take a paxil, repeating your question 10x in 5sec isnt gonna get a faster response.
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: Ahhh, thanks for bringing that up!  Ack, I would've been hosed!  I'm going to go with 32bit.
<AbstortedMinds> Could this be an Xorg problem?  when I hold down a button on the keyboard my mouse wont move
<mjbrooks> rich1, I hear that for that one you have to plug into an ethernet jack so your on the internet and then enable the hardware driver
<Utalcn2me> i screwed up my usplash, anyone know how i can fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> surplusxmas: shoulda researched it a bit better, those issues are well known
<wastrel> AbstortedMinds: which button?
<hydrogen> surplusxmas: the biggest thing about 64bit is in almost all cases you don't gain anything from using 64bit
<chris_420> brb time to retry lol
<Mattevt> In "Monitor Resolution Settings", the "Clones Screens" box is checked. I un-check it, then click "Apply", but somehow it always re-checks it self.
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: Research schmesearch. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: not moody at all, if you don't like me, "/ignore indygunfreak" will take care of you
<IndyGunFreak> surplusxmas: :)
<AbstortedMinds> any button
<surplusxmas> IndyGunFreak: Thanks for your help. :)
<zionpsyfer> harris: 1024x768 would be a good starter.  Use the nvidia control panel to set it.
<AbstortedMinds> wastrel any button, if i hold down W like in a game the mouse will not move
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak: never said i dont like you just said !language
<AbstortedMinds> westrel when i released the button the mouse moves again
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: ok, let me rephrase, if you don't like my language, or think i'm moody, i told you how to ignore me.
<tbielawa> AbstortedMinds: that might be your hardware. The macs in my office have the same problem
<IndyGunFreak> otherwise, leave me be.
<bazhang> Bodsda: take it easy please
<AbstortedMinds> tbielawa its an imac, did you not find a fix for this?
<chris_420> if its workin i should be able to hear my self through the speakers right? or i could put the mic by the speakers and wait for feedback haha
<AbstortedMinds> tbielawa is it a known issue, have you found anything about this problem?
<arvind_khadri> enabling restricted drivers doesnt give me proper screen resolution
<tbielawa> AbstortedMinds: yes. we found out that you have to install osX and apply all the updates and apply a bio (whatever macs call it) udpate
<Bodsda> bazhang: im not the one gettin touchy about the rules
<iamchris> Im trying to load mp3's onto my micro sd-card using a converter and a 9in1 on the front of my PC. WHen I put a file onto the card, it shows its been copied, but then when I move up the file system and back in, it dissapears. Any suggestions?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, enabling restricted drivers doesnt give me proper screen resolution
<qwiksand> i have alot of work to do and i'm used to using windows graphics program, not using ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> Bodsda: please let it go
<Bodsda> bazhang: ok boss
<IndyGunFreak> Bodsda: i'm not being touchy, i just don't need you to explain them to me, if you have a problem w/ me, point it out to an op
<AbstortedMinds> Tbielawa, i have it up to date as far as the Software updates are concerned
<Mattevt> oh my god he said "ass". There are more important things like: In "Monitor Resolution Settings", the "Clones Screens" box is checked. I un-check it, then click "Apply", but somehow it always re-checks it self." :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zionpsyfer> lol, nice one.
<Bodsda> IndyGunFreak: if you dont need them explaining then why violate -- any further talk on the subject in a diff channel plz
<AaronMT> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> Mattevt: ;]
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, ??? plz help :((
<qwiksand> i dont know what to do, intalled wine but when i installed Xara Xtreme (graphics software) it deem seem to work well
<CaptainMorgan> wow! who would've thought that Ubuntu now has great usb-camera support!?
<tbielawa> AbstortedMinds: I think what we found was that you have to apply the OSX updates before it will allow you to update the firmware bios thing
<CaptainMorgan> this is awesome
<tbielawa> AbstortedMinds: though, we never went through with this, this is all just what I"ve heard.
<Chapai> what camera are you using, mine did not work CaptainMorgan
<AbstortedMinds> Tbielawa, ahh, well ok, any idea what keywords would be able to find this issue in ubuntu forums, im failing at that
<Unknown10369> wats ubuntu can som1 help pm me if u can
<arbir> is back
<kazol> My Gutsy->Heron upgrade, as expected, was NOT successful and I am left with an empty brown screen when starting the system. I removed the "splash" and "quiet" options from /boot/grub/menu.lst to increase verbosity, and could not find any errors.
<Starnestommy> !ubuntu | Unknown10369
<ubottu> Unknown10369: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<arbir> Unknown10369: state ur question clearly
<bazhang> !ubuntu | Unknown10369
<CaptainMorgan> ChakRa, Kodak C703 ?
<tbielawa> AbstortedMinds: not sure what you mean there :-\
<CaptainMorgan> Chapai, , Kodak C703 ?
<Unknown10369> wtf
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: Does the latest version of stable ubuntu (8.04 I guess) have a bette support for Toshiba laptops (epecially regarding its hibernate/sleep mode). Thanks (the previous version didn't support it). it is a satellite model
<CaptainMorgan> Chapai, you?
<qwiksand> can u use wine to install any widows program
<Unknown10369> hopw can i hack with linux
<AbstortedMinds> tbielawa, meaning what would this issue be called?
<arbir> how can i increase the general viewport size of audacious ? i tried menu option VIew-> Scale and still nothing is happening.
 * kazol should try Gentoo instead of Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Unknown10369: wrong channel for that
<IndyGunFreak> Unknown10369: that sort of discussion is not allowed here
<kazol> Unknown10369: Try asking in ##linux
<Bodsda> qwiksand: some windows programs yes
<chris_420> i have feed back my friends haha
<Chapai> mine was cheap for windows something ... anote CaptainMorgan
<kazol> Unknown10369: People there should definitely know.
<Mattevt> In "Monitor Resolution Settings", the "Clones Screens" box is checked. I un-check it, then click "Apply", but somehow it always re-checks it self. How can I stop this.  (If I don't get an answer, I won't be bitter, I've received more than my fair share of help here in the past few days. Thanks all!)
<tbielawa> AbstortedMinds: That's tough, I'd search for usb subsystem stuff, maybe "open firmware" 'imac keyboard" any luck with those terms yet?
<co^Jadul^> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mjbrooks> qwiksand, for more info on wine see:  http://www.winehq.org/
<chris_420> never thought id be so happy to hear nails on a chalk board hehe
<IndyGunFreak> Unknown10369: my guess is, if you have to ask, you couldn't even exploit internet explorer, so you probably have a long way to go.
<chris_420> yo mjbrooks
<mjbrooks> chris_420, yessir
<chris_420> i black list the intel audion...
<arbir> anybody uses Audacious here ?
<chris_420> audio even....
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: not that we know anything about exploiting IE :)
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: lol
<chris_420> and left everything else it was option no.2
<JoCo> hey guys just got my ubuntu up and finally in the GUI but my graphics driver isnt installed and im having trouble
<mjbrooks> chris_420, fixed then?
<chris_420> mjbrooks thank you much for your help... you rock...
 * mjbrooks bows
<Unknown10369> indy i got internt explorer
<silvesterdivas> hi
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<chris_420> mjbrooks... most def i got feedback baby... haha  thats good enough for me at the moment lol
<AbstortedMinds> tbielawa, trying now
<bazhang> !away > Scrounch
<IdleOne> Unknown10369: you wont find the answers you are looking for here so might as well give it up
<mjbrooks> chris_420, congrats and enjoy
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<neon> what is a good program to use to sync my ipaq pda? thx
<kindofabuzz> Unknown10369: hack with linux = learn linux first
<AaronMT> !attitude > Unknown10369
<tbielawa> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<JoCo> i installed EnvyNG but when I click install Nvidia driver it outputs this as an error: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<JoCo>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<chris_420> mjbrooks most def.... now i get to go beat up a microshaft winbbloze xp  machine hehe
<arbir> ubottu: ﻿how can i increase the general viewport size of audacious ? i tried menu option VIew-> Scale and still nothing is happening.
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: why not just use restricted driver?
<kazol> My Gutsy->Heron upgrade, as expected, was NOT successful and I am left with an empty brown screen when starting the system. I removed the "splash" and "quiet" options from /boot/grub/menu.lst to increase verbosity, and could not find any errors.
<IndyGunFreak> !ubotu | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: please see above
<bazhang> neon: there are a few ubuntuforums posts about that iirc let me check if I can find one
<sergiuu> hello
<madmoomix> right, well, potential fix did nothing
<danbhfive> kazol: have you tried reconfiguring xserver?
<JoCo> IndyGunFreak, if i click enable restricted drivers when i reboot I get a black idle screen
<sergiuu> how to hide mounted partition from desktop?
<Ex-Cyber> cdrtools and dvd+rw-tools work fine, but I can't get CD/DVD Creator or Brasero to recognize the presence of blank discs (neither CD nor DVD); how can I fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: do you get any error during that idle screen?
<madmoomix> Installing Ubuntu still stops all ubuntu kernals from loading, even off of live cds.
<arbir> anybody uses Audacious ? I need help on that please.
<kazol> danbhfive: X server does start (with proper resolution, etc.) but I don't see any icons.
<chris_420> oh one last question....   you know when you boot up? you get the stock black screen with the ubuntu text and the ubuntu siybol and the status bar?  how do i change that
<chris_420> < uses audacious!!!
<IndyGunFreak> arbir: just ask your question..
<blbrown> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4858733#post4858733
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705812 neon this may help
<tbielawa> arbir have you tried the forums yet?
<hydrogen> !splash | chris_420
<JoCo> IndyGunFreak, no its right after the ubuntu loadin splash and the screen just goes black, but if i type my username and pw i can hear the ubuntu login sounds, its like the monitor isnt even there
<chris_420> arbir whats up ?
<ubottu> chris_420: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<arbir> ﻿how can i increase the general viewport size of audacious ? i tried menu option VIew-> Scale and still nothing is happening.
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> !bootsplash
<ubottu> Factoid bootsplash not found
<david_-_-> how do i load a iso image of xubuntu into vb?
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: that suggests a xorg issue.
<arbir> tbielawa: i have been trying and googling for the past 1 hr
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: is it a very new or very old monitor, perhaps an old crt, or a very new widescreen?
<ere4si> !usplash | chris_420
<ubottu> chris_420: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mjbrooks> chris_420, usplash
<wastrel> sergiuu:  gconf-editor  apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<arbir> i need to squint my eyes to see audacious
<maw> how can I get all the root CA? I am trying to run postfix with TLS and I am unable to verify people's certificates
<kazol> danbhfive: Do you think I should reconfigure it somehow?
<chris_420> hydrogen.... i tried that and all it did was change the screen  that splashes after gdm(login)
<JoCo> IndyGunFreak, Its a 19" Dell FlatPanel LCD probably 2-3 years old
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: weird.. sounds like you're gonna need to do xorg surgery thoug
<chris_420> hmmmmm....  let me dgo dig deeper haha
<hydrogen> chris_420: yea.. I was hoping that ubottu would spit out a different factoid
<sergiuu> wastrel thx
<arbir> chris_420: did you see my question ?
<phoenix180> I believe I have messed my pc up completely.  After several hours yesterday I finally managed to install kubuntu onto my pc(ubuntu 7.10 and ubuntu 8.04 refuse to load).  Tonight for no reason at all I decided to try 7.10 again and so as a result, it didn't fully install and my question is this: can I still use my kubuntu setup? or did I just mess things up?
<mjbrooks> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<chris_420> but first im a go beat up moms computer....
<JoCo> Yikes I wouldn't know where to start.....
<chris_420> arbir sure did.... i use audacious... didn't see any question after that....
<arbir> chris_420: ﻿how can i increase the general viewport size of audacious ?
<IndyGunFreak> JoCo: try googling your monitor model, and "Ubuntu problems", or something like that
<wastrel> phoenix180: will it boot?
<arbir> chris_420: ﻿i tried menu option View-> Scale and still nothing is happening.
<DSMatthews_> Looking for up-to-date docs for connecting to WiFi with hidden SSID and WPA-PSK security, using usb wifi key which works fine if all security turned off on wifi router, Window$ boxes connecting OK, but not Ubuntu 8.04 :-(
<chris_420> hydrogen: it never does when you want it do lol....
<JoCo> IndyGunFreak, all right will do, thanks a lot indy!
<IndyGunFreak> np
<phoenix180> wastrel, I don't know yet I have just been trying to re-install kubuntu again
<phoenix180> should I at least see if it will boot?
<chris_420> arbir one sec... i know how to but let me get the details haha
<rich_freecomm> phoenix180: it took me 34 times to get Ubuntu working on my laptop...the good news is that...if you are persistant..it works out..and you'll be glad you were
<IndyGunFreak> i installed kubuntu on my mother in laws machine, cuz i knew it was slower than windows.
<arbir> chris_420: thanks for making the effort.... :-)
<acidicbase> is there a fix for ati and ubuntu 8.0.4?
<rich_freecomm> phoenix180: 3-4 times even..not 34 times..I would have def givin up by then
<DSMatthews_> It is a shame that WiFi with security is so flaky :-(
<IndyGunFreak> acidicbase: what do you mean fix?
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  what ati card?
<acidicbase> x800xl
<IndyGunFreak> DSMatthews_: i use wpa w/o issue..
<acidicbase> gnome is slow as hell
<chris_420> arbir... when you load it...  in the black area where it shows the time or the song and all that you should be able to see a d.... or D click that...
<Mattevt> alright...one more time :)... | In "Monitor Resolution Settings", the "Clones Screens" box is checked. I un-check it, then click "Apply", but somehow it always re-checks it self. How can i fix this?
<wastrel> DSMatthews_: hidden ssid is silly.  turning that off might help .  tho wifi with lunix is a bit of voodoo to me still.
<acidicbase> was fine in 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> acidicbase: lol, you shoud put the pipe down.. :)
<chris_420> arbir... it would be on the left side...
<DSMatthews_> Indy...: hidden SSID?
<bazhang> DSMatthews_: likely usb dongle and wifi is flaky wpa2 works fine here
<IndyGunFreak> DSMatthews_: of coure
<arbir> chris_420: let me check
<acidicbase> no it is slow
<IndyGunFreak> (of course
<acidicbase> i can see it draw the windows
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  the driver 8.4 from the ATI site, must be direct rendering on
<acidicbase> ok
<tmr0> I'm having a problem where ethernet stops working. Can be fixed by ifconfig eth0 down (then up). Marvell 88E8056 controller.
<hydrogen> gnome slow???? blasphemy!!! It's written in C *and* has removed all unnecessary options, how could it possibly be slow!
<arbir> yes when i click that i get  a menu @ chris_420
<DSMatthews_> Have two laptops, one has Intel chip set, similar pain to get it working.
<drivetrax> acidicbase, - does yours has catalyst
<phoenix180> ubuntu refuses to install..it's strange.  At 31% it tells me that there is something wrong with either my disk drive, hard drive, or I have a corrupted disk
<acidicbase> no, I'm just using what came with 8.0.4
<chris_420> crap hold up
<drivetrax> uhm
<rich_freecomm> (waiting for it)
<bazhang> phoenix180: md5sum of the iso may fix that
<IndyGunFreak> DSMatthews_: bottom line, its not Linux's fault, its a developer problem, if they would release their drivers to the community so they could be written for Linux, they would work fine, problem is, they wont, so we have to hack ways to use the windows driver.
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  either use the restricted drivers.. or get and install from ATI/AMD
<acidicbase> yea i have restricted drivers, it says in use
<IndyGunFreak> DSMatthews_: i use atheros and mad wifi, works perfect.. i hide my essid, have wpa, etc.., no probs
<DSMatthews_> Indy..: agreed
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  If those do not work, the work around is to remove them.. and use the Ubuntu 7.10 generic
<just> hello I can,t connect with WP from far away, i use dell vostro 1400, someone can help me
<phoenix180> I will try that bazhang
<Cpudan80> just: from far away?
<just> yupz
<Cpudan80> just: How far is far ?
<just> may 20 m
<Cpudan80> ehhhh how many feet is that?
<arbir> chris_420: what do i do ?
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  are you familiar with xorg.conf?
<just> but from near about 5m, i conneted well
<IndyGunFreak> only issue i have on my laptop w/ Ubuntu, is battery life...
<acidicbase> drivetrax: I will try to download the one from ati's site, what do you mean direct rendering?
<acidicbase> drivetrax: yea
<phoenix180> ok if my PC loads, can I then attempt to just fix what is missing?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not really sure it would be better w/ Vista or XP
<DSMatthews_> Indy...: will dig around and see if I can sort it out, but some uptodate docs for the low level Wifi stuff on 8.04 would help, may be I'll have to write them. ;-)
<Cpudan80> just: Is there a wall or something in the way?
<chris_420> arbir...  if you left click on the D  which should be second from the bottom on that side it should close to double the size
<egc> hi, does anybody here have an ati radeon 9800 with desktop effects enabled?
<Cpudan80> just: 20 meters is like 65 ft --- that's probably too far away
<kazol> This is ridiculous, the first time I've tried upgrading (Dapper), it failed....I've asked *several* people about upgrading Gutsy->Heron and it was all good for them...I try upgrading, and I'm left with this blank screen.
<chris_420> arbir.... other then that it seems the only way to make it bigger other then changing the resolution of your screen or something
<just> if I use windows xp it's connected well.
<egc> mine works, but hesitates at times, and i wonder if thats normal
<arbir> chris_420: the D is the second from the bottom
<IndyGunFreak> DSMatthews_: beauty of it is, only thing stopping you, is you.. :)
<kazol> I am seriously loosing faith in Ubuntu developers.
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  there is a caommand to see if the vid card is using tha rendering, but first try the install of that Huge linux driver from ati.. and see if it works for your card.  For my 9600 AIW, it was no good.
<DSMatthews_> And the void....
<Cpudan80> just: It's probably barely connected --- XP does weird things with wifi
<DSMatthews_> ... of knowledge I must traverse. ;-)
<chris_420> arbir yes... from the bottom of the black area... theres a V  then above it is a D
<acidicbase> drivetrax: will do
<IndyGunFreak> lol, true.
<rjune_> I'm running Hardy, when I try to start firefox, it tells me that it's already running and I have to close it or reboot
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: on eof these days people will learn, upgrades always suck, do clean installs, and you'll have no headaches
<rjune_> I rebooted, and it's still telling me that. what lockfile do I have to delete
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, are you around
<arbir> chris_420: i have already done that through the menu option, and still its super small
<mjbrooks> kazol, perhaps there is something specific to how you do your setup that causes the breakage
<chris_420> < plays  amy winehouse rehab....
<drivetrax> acidicbase,  if the driver does not work remove it, disable restricted drivers, and that would mean removing fglrx
<just> before I have use ubuntu fiesty itu working well. but now I change to hardy
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hello
<DSMatthews_> Thanks guys, will let you know if I discover anything worth sharing.  Bye
<egc> drivetrax: it seems like that ati driver was for 9800 and above
<arbir> chris_420: also , if i play audacious, all other programs are not able to output their sounds
<kazol> IndyGunFreak: Maybe I should just install Gentoo.
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: hi
<drivetrax> egc,  I fink
<chris_420> arbir yeah i think that has to do with the xmms/winamp heritage haha
<IndyGunFreak> kazol: lmao, yeah.. there's a problem-free distro..lol
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, issue with the resolution
<momelod> hello ubuntu friends
<bazhang> kazol: that is offtopic here thanks
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, cat set 1024x
<HardyOne> rjune_: type ps aux | grep firefox and find the PID usualy 5 numbers and then type kill PID ( replace with the numbers )
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: what card and what drivers how installed
<rjune_> HardyOne: I rebooted.
<momelod> i upgraded to hardy, and now i cannot use sudo
<tbielawa> rjune_: some time firefox won't shut down cleanly. try running `killall -9 firefox` in a terminal
<arbir> chris_420: is there no way out of that audacious, hogging the sound device ?
<chris_420> arbir i think thats relatively normal.... mine does the same....  but i always turn off the sounds in most of my programms from the get go lol
<kazol> bazhang: Well I wasted all this time configuring this desktop, now I need to reinstall all over.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, nvidia 7300 gt restricted drivers no envy
<rjune_> tbielawa: again, I rebooted. this is still hapening.
<kazol> bazhang: I'm sick of Ubuntu right now.
<drivetrax> oh my
<chris_420> arbir im not to sure about that hold on one sec
<egc> is the ati proprietary driver available in the repo the same as whats available from the ati site??
<bazhang> kazol: best to take a break then
<kazol> bazhang: The same thing happened TWICE! On *different* hardware.
<hydrogen> tbielawa: sending -SKILL is a bit drastic in most cases
<just> Cpudan80: before i use ubuntu fiesty it's working goods
<Cpudan80> just
<Cpudan80> oopps
<arbir> chris_420: suppose if i need to play my youtube video, then i pause my song, and see my video. but audacious, just sucks away all the audio.
<kazol> mjbrooks: I'm not aware of anything specific.
<rjune_> yeah, TERM works fine usually.
<bazhang> kazol feisty did not work for me--> but this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<momelod> egc, use envy to install your ati drivers..
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i have been reconfiguring X a 100 times nothing seems to work
<Cpudan80> its possible there was some minor change to the driver - I really dont know :-/
<drivetrax> bazhang,  is Hardy preconfigured.. some modules for some pc
<mjbrooks> kazol, if you have your /home on a seperate partition, or backup and restore you entire /home directory you won't need to reconfig your desktop
<tbielawa> hydrogen:, rjune_ We use this script in my office: http://csee.wvu.edu/~tbielawa/fixMozilla
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: 7300? works fine here
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: PM?
<kazol> mjbrooks: I'll still lose some system settings and installed programs.
<chris_420> arbir it seems to be the case
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, it used to work with 7.10 not here...compiz doesnt work with out the drivers
<hydrogen> tbielawa: thats a pretty huge amount of code to replace a one line entry
<Crito> I installed ubuntu on a usb external drive. when I boot up grub says" rror 2"
<bazhang> drivetrax: you mean kernle modules?
<arbir> chris_420: how is it, that such a big issue has been overlooked ?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i reconfigured my X and all this happend
<brak014> can anyone help me, for some reason i dont have any audio from music video or web browser
<rjune_> tbielawa: I wasn't removing .parentlock. thank you
<chris_420> unless theres a way to run multiple sessions ot the audio driver
<tbielawa> hydrogen: it covers allllll the bases and you only run one line ;)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, can i get back my old X??
<tbielawa> rjune_: you're welcome!
<arbir> chris_420: Rythmbox is choppy when i minimise and maximise windows
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: pm okay?
<Crito> is there some sort of "guide" on installing+booting from USB drives?
<chris_420> arbir im not sure.... but im thinking it might be a positive...
<k20a> i can set my display right with displayconfig but then on restart it goes back to the max settings what should i do?
<arbir> chris_420: so, i need a good music player which is light weight
<chris_420> arbir... rhythmbox only has one thing going for it.... the ease of adding many files at the same time haha
<drivetrax> bazhang,  yes.. are some of them pre-configured .. I see folks here saying repeatative things.. like the hang at the login.. like this video driver issue .. etc
<hydrogen> arbir: mpg321!
<arbir> chris_420: rythmbox also helps me copy files from my ipod and other ipods.
<Ded_Ryzing> are there any screencasting apps that actually work with hardy and nvidia drivers?
<chris_420> arbir that might help but i know i had the same prob with xmms...
<arbir> hydrogen:  let me check
<Mattevt> I have Ubuntu installed on a 15 gig partition. I save all my files to the partition that windows is on (125 gig). Is there anything wrong with this, or should I resize the partitions and move everything to the Ubuntu-side.
<bazhang> drivetrax: well there are a *few* bugs to be worked out with Hardy atm; the perils of early adoption :)
<drivetrax> Ded_Ryzing,  screencasting?  whas that?
<Crito> any help please?
<chris_420> < has no mp3 player other then my cd player so thats not an issue for me haha
<Ded_Ryzing> desktop vid recording
<skarface> Mattevt: there's nothing wrong with that if you're still using windows
<drivetrax> bazhang,  -- I'm seeing that..
<larson9999> yeah, ubuntu has had a locking up issue for a long time now.  don't have it with any other distro :(
<hydrogen> bazhang: shouldn't perils of early adoption go away by the time its released...?
<arbir> chris_420: also, audacious is not showing those popups from the system tray when song changes
<just> so fast here
<drivetrax> Ded_Ryzing,  yes, there is that for linux
<chris_420> arbir you have that plugin initialized?
<just> amazing
<arbir> yeah its on the system tray @ chris_420
<chris_420> arbir what version ubuntu you running?
<Netham45> there's a program that lets me install Ubuntu from an XP install, can someone tell me what it's named?
<arbir> 8.x @ chris_420
<bazhang> hydrogen: hard to do with 6mos release cycle though
<Ded_Ryzing> For Ubuntu 8.04...have tried Istanbul and xvidcap (and others) and none seem to work
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hey guys
<chris_420> arbir same here i just upgraded and so far knock on wood im having little problem with it haha
<bazhang> Netham45: wubi?
<phoenix180> Netham45 do you mean Wubi?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> I have a few problems with my new instalation of ubuntu hardy haron
<drivetrax> Ded_Ryzing,  load up your add/remove programs and look in Sound&Video
<JoCo> Psyco_Chipmunkk, what would they be?
<hydrogen> bazhang: which suggests that a six month release cycle is a bad idea
<arbir> chris_420: so far, 8.x has been choppy on my laptop..
<wastrel> i love the 6mo cycle
<danbhfive> hydrogen: muahahaha, all of linux is early adoption! the joke is on you!
<arbir> dont know if thats the case with other people as well
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> first of all, for some reason, the sound on the applications of my computer wil go off and on, but programs like firefox with always have sound
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> But now VLC
<Fezzler> For some reason, after upgrading to Hardy, my login screen resolution is too low 800x600.  How do i fix?
<drivetrax> Avidemux
<Mattevt> skarface: ok thanks, I just wanted to be sure i wasn't hurting anything, by storing files in windows and accessing them through ubuntu. I just wanted to try ubuntu, then when I decided I liked it better, I started doing all my work in ubuntu and just saving it in vista's space.
<hydrogen> bazhang: reguardless of what our favorite diety Mr. Shuttleworth likes to preach
<mjbrooks> kazol, this might interest you http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<erat123> i'm trying to learn how to use Anjuta IDE.  Does anyone know of any good references for learning this?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Or rythmbox
<Netham45> bazhang, phoenix180 yes, thanks.
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> So, wtf?
<chris_420> arbir ahhh.... what laptop you got?
<el_ja|out> hello i have a problem when using wubi, after installing it shows inconsisten filesystem structure
<arbir> chris_420: i have an inspiron 9300
<el_ja|out> anyone knows how to fix this?
<just> hello Cup
<brak014> my audio card is weird with ubuntu (running 8.04) if i am running firefox and playing a video from it i cant play a song from rhythmbox without closing firefox and then restarting rhythmbox
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> So, whats wrong ??
<mjbrooks> *sigh* I have two XP->Kubuntu conversions and one Vista->Ubuntu conversion tomorrow... gonna be a long day
<just> any one use dell vostro 1400
<brak014> anyone know how to fix this
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> I thought ubuntu was sooo stable?
<arbir> chris_420: my display is very bright.. i use the Nvidia X server settings to get the gamma corection going..
<chris_420> arbir come to think of it i have never had to programs make sound at the same time... sometimes it even through an error or a  warning... like hey your audio stuff is already busy
<darkcrab> I noticed that adobe.com is only offering rpm files now, so what are my choices for flash and what is the best?
<drivetrax> Kino
<arbir> chris_420: but each time, i start up, my display its super bright.. and i need to reset it through that ndivia control panel
<chris_420> arbir ahhh
<arbir> Psyco_Chipmunkk: why do u think ubuntu is not stable ?
<skarface> !flash
<ere4si> !flash | darkcrab
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<IndyGunFreak> Psyco_Chipmunkk: it is stable... its probably a user malfunction
<ubottu> darkcrab: please see above
<tbielawa> brak014: it sounds like you don't have a sound mixer running, check over your audio settings and see if "enable software eound mixing" is checked ont he second page
<el_ja|out> can anybody help?
<arbir> chris_420: why do you say aah ?
<chris_420> arbir i have a couple programs i have to go through that with... im thinking its mostly do to linux being meant to have long uptimes
<darkcrab> thank you
<bazhang> mjbrooks: :)
<just> what your problem el jalout
<mjbrooks> !anyone > el_ja|out
<el_ja|out> heh
<chris_420> arbir last message haha
<drivetrax> OME, open movie editor?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> arbir: read what i said up there
<RyanPrior> Wubi is awesome! Good show with that.
<IndyGunFreak> !wubi | el_ja|out
<ubottu> el_ja|out: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<brak014> ugh i thought you guys would be a bigger help
<el_ja|out> well, i installed inside windows with wubi
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> IndyGunFreak: so its unstable?
<drivetrax> Pitivi - NLE
<IndyGunFreak> Psyco_Chipmunkk: no, i think you're unstable
<tbielawa> brak014: did you see my message up above?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Or, if it is stable, how do i fix this little problem?
<el_ja|out> and everything goes ok, but when i try to boot it shows inconsistent filesystem structure
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> IndyGunFreak:  i'm fine
<bazhang> brak014: you may not get an instant answer; best to wait until more folks are active
<mjbrooks> bazhang, more like  =D
<chris_420> bl;ack eyed peas suck lol
<el_ja|out> i tried with the 64 and 32 bit iso and happens with both
<chris_420> black even
<drivetrax> for over $5,000 you can get the NewTek Studio.. it is broadcast equipment, software native to linux
<brak014> oh sorry i missed it thanks dude
<just> anyone can help with wireless config
<el_ja|out> I read something about setting savedefault to false, but its not working either
<drivetrax> NewTek bought the Toaster software
<chris_420> RALINK CHIPSETS ROCK
<drivetrax> offtopic.. sorry
<mjbrooks> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Netham45> christhen you got lucky. :D
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> What can i do to fix this sound issue?
<Netham45> chris_420
<chris_420> mjbrooks>.. anyone?
<chris_420> netham45 wuts up?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> WHy do some programs play sound one hour but the next they dont?
 * mjbrooks loads his shotgun
<blbrown> FF: I have restarted it like 500 times in the last hour
<brak014> its checked and i was having the problem already
<Netham45> chris_420, you got lucky then. :D
<blbrown> oops, just crashed
<wastrel> too much youtube
<tbielawa> Psyco_Chipmunkk: solar flares
<Fezzler> Any idea why my login screen resolution would be different from GNOME?  It's too low and I don't know how to adjust it.
<chris_420> netham with what? ralink chipsets?
<bazhang> Psyco_Chipmunkk: there is an outstanding bug with that; best to play one source of sound for now--esp youtube and mp3
<drivetrax> Hey, for those using FireFox.. there is.. Seamonkey
<strobedream> for some odd reason when I leave my computer on screensaver for a while... like a weekend I have to reboot it.
<RyanPrior> drivetrax: Seamonkey is much more bloated than Firefox is, unfortunately.
<chris_420> netham...  it seems to be pretty plug and play for me lol.... well except for the whole broken antenna thing lol
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> ﻿tbielawa what?
<drivetrax> ry yeah, but I like e-mail right there built-in, and HTML editor.. oooohhhh yeah
<chris_420> arbir.... did i answer all your questions? i have a feeling that i missed something
<ere4si> strobedream: the hard disks prob get turned off with a bios setting
<el_ja|out> so nothing?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> ﻿bazhang: theres no fix?
<tbielawa> Psyco_Chipmunkk: I was just messing around
<Netham45> chris_420, I've had many kernel panics as the results of ralink chipsets
<bazhang> Bodsda: got to head out; will try to fix your problem when I get back
<strobedream> ere4si: cool thanks I'll look into that.
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9375/    <---- help help make error cant figure this one out
<drivetrax> Ryan52,  -- besides... Mozzy gold is what I started with
<bazhang> Psyco_Chipmunkk: that bug is being worked on yes
<bazhang> Psyco_Chipmunkk: you can read the bug reports and see if there are any workarounds in the meantime
<chris_420> netham45  ouch.... never had the kernel spaz on me yet... but then again im noly into linux about a year( as a total)
<chris_420> so i got a while lol
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> bazhang:  so its for everyone? when is it expected to be fixed?
<drivetrax> Opera.. has gotten very good..
<Netham45> heh, I had some cheapo chipset, it crashedalot.
<Netham45> Opera is very good. :D
<brak014> i unchecked the box and it worked fine but i cant do system sounds, that works by me :D
<mjbrooks> el_ja|out, try to not use line breaks as punctuation, it's tough to follow what you are saying
<sam_> when i install a program in synaptic why doesnt it show up in my applications list
<tbielawa> adub: you know there is a package for that, you shouldn't need to compile it
<el_ja|out> ok, let me write it again
<Bodsda> bazhang: u back or have u left?
<drivetrax> I think Flash-9 might be an issue under FF2, and mebe FF3 will fix0r that.. dunno
<wastrel> sam_: not all programs add an entry in the menu
<ere4si> sam_: some do - some don't - depends how they're written
<bazhang> Psyco_Chipmunkk: not for everyone--> the fix date no idea best to watch the bug report on that or just listen to one sound source--you might try switching to alsa instead of autodetect as well
<chris_420> netham45 and also  have only dealt with like 3-4 versions of ubuntu... as well as knoppix was my first live cd haha
<chris_420> brb yall
<[Lowkey]> Can someone please help me install the driver for the spca5xx chipset?
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Oh, and another problem.  My programs keep freazing.  They just stop working and i have to reopen them
<sam_> ok, so where do i go to run the ones that dont
<adub> tbielawa i could not find it
<Netham45> chris_420, I started Ubuntu with 6.10
<bazhang> Bodsda: just heading out; hope to work that out with you later
<nickellery> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<tbielawa> adub: tell me your setup, what ubuntu are you running
<wastrel> sam_: you can use alt-f2 and type the name
<ere4si> sam_: typing their name in a terminal is usually enough
<Bodsda> bazhang: ok, cya dude
<sam_> ok, thanks
<wastrel> sam_: also you can add things to the menu with alacarte, or create a launcher
<chris_420> back
<adub> Linux adub-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU     Ubuntu 7.04
<DeNT_> hello is anyone around
<bazhang> Psyco_Chipmunkk: that is another issue; the more info you provide the better folks can help you--there may not be instant answers however thanks
<chris_420> heatlightning rocks haha
<drivetrax> anyone around.. hahaha
<el_ja|out> I installed ubuntu using wubi in one of my HD that has some space left. So everything goes ok, it reboots then install ubuntu, then reboots again. Grub comes out and when I choose to boot ubuntu (normal and safe mode) it shows "Error 16: inconsistent file structure". Tried 64 and 32 bit version and both the same problem
<[Lowkey]> Can someone please help me install the driver for the spca5xx chipset? I need it for my webcam.
<tbielawa> adub: it's packaged in hardy, you aren't running hardy... are you?
<DeNT_> i need help installling drivers on tx2000z
<adub> no
<chris_420> netham45: i think thats the first ubuntu install i did from cd  the first adventure from livecd's lol
<adub> i can download the deb tho cant i?
<wastrel> [Lowkey]: where are you stuck
<[Lowkey]> I don't even know where to get it :(
<mjbrooks> el_ja|out, I'm not familiar with wubi installs... are you installing it on an NTFS partition or are you reformatting the drive that has space?
<`KoRn> hi anyone, i just installed postgresql how do i start using it?
<Mattevt> sorry...another silly question: I'm used to winrar and the whole .exe deal. I extracted a tar.gz file to the desktop, what am I looking for to install this?
<tbielawa> adub you can try, here's the url: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/p2kmoto
<wastrel> [Lowkey]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<chris_420> netham45: i remeber when you used to be able to reliably upgrade distros from the commandline haha
<ere4si> Mattevt: just double click it
<[Lowkey]> :D Thank you wastrel
<adub> how would i download the deb
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> ok, a update on my problem...  When i try to play like a song in rythembox,  nothing work's now as it did yesterday.  I click a song and the song progress bar doesent even move
<chris_420> now its recommended not to hahaaaaaaaaaa
<el_ja|out> I'm not reformatting, because that drive has some folder from windows and it has like 60gb left, so the wubi installer lets me choose that drive to make a partition. I think its doing another ntfs, I'm not sure.
<Mattevt> double click what, ere4si? It's a folder with a bunch of files. I just want to know which does which
<tbielawa> adub: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/p2kmoto/download
<mjbrooks> el_ja|out, I think you need to do a scandisk in windows on that drive
<adam7> Mattevt, are you trying to install something?
<darkcrab> fyi, just in case anyone does know, wubi is on for trials.
<drivetrax> el_ja|out,  to actually mount .. I believe you use LVM
<ere4si> Mattevt: is there a readme file?
<darkcrab> doesnt
<Mattevt> yes adam7
<darkcrab> only
<Mattevt> i'm looking now
<el_ja|out> mjbrooks ok I'll try
<thanhlong> chào
<Mattevt> yes there's a readme, but it didn't help
<el_ja|out> drivetrax I don't know how to use lvm
<adam7> Mattevt, you probably want to use the package manage (Synaptic) found in System -> Administration -> Package Manager to install things, it is *far* easier :)
<thanhlong> hi
<Mattevt> oh, thanks adam7. I'll try that.
<mjbrooks> el_ja|out, an incositent filesystem on an NTFS partition means windows didn't let it go cleanly
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, I was here before asking for some help with setting up my webcam, I have tried the the options from ubottu but none of them are working :( my cam should be supported but when I try the "make" commands of the packages selected I get errors. I think I might of messed up the settings by now from trying all of the options available.
<`KoRn> ubuntu-women
<No1CaNTeL> any help getting this working would be appreciated :D
<darkcrab> do you have to run maintenance scripts in ubuntu
<adub> dependancy not satisfied libc6
<wastrel> No1CaNTeL: you need the "build-essential" package to run "make"
<strobedream> How do I get all the man pages for things like time.h on my machine?
<wastrel> strobedream: manpages-dev
<el_ja|out> mjbrooks I'm going to, and tell you what happens after
<No1CaNTeL> make seems to work but it fails while processing
<strobedream> wastrel: thanks
<No1CaNTeL> where do I find build essentials?
<Mattevt> whoa, adam7, thanks.
<mjbrooks> No1CaNTeL, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<No1CaNTeL> yeah, it was already installed
<strobedream> wastrel: ok so I did that, but I still get no manpage. Is there a way I can rebuild them?
<drivetrax> Wubi - Can I move my virtual disk file to a dedicated partition? (YES) use LVPM.
<mjbrooks> No1CaNTeL, what do the errors during make say?
<wastrel> strobedream: man time.h  ?
<adam7> Mattevt, that is probably the most different thing about Ubuntu then Windows - but it allows you to easily install any software, or to upgrade the entire system at once :)
<No1CaNTeL> when I run the commands from the help page I was suggested to use, the processes while running make seem to fail
<thanhlong> chane group
<No1CaNTeL> mj, one sec
<wastrel> strobedream: try man 2 time
<strobedream> wastrel: it says no manual entry. Even though manpages-dev is up to date.
<strobedream> ahh
<strobedream> ok
<strobedream> wastrel: that got me something
<DeNT_> hello
<DeNT_> hello all...
<wastrel> yes hello
<DeNT_> is any1 familiar with tx2000z?
<mjbrooks> meh
<No1CaNTeL> mjbrooks: http://pastebin.com/m7c257936
<adub> tbielawa im assuming you have or had a motorola razor.  Have you been able to get moto4lin to work??
<mjbrooks> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adub> i have it installed but it will not connect to my razor
<adub> the razor will charge off my laptop so the drivers are working
<DeNT_> how do i get sound working on tx2000z
<mjbrooks> No1CaNTeL, are you executing that command with sudo?
<MrAristo> Nice, this place does exist.
<No1CaNTeL> I have one other q too, if one of ya can PLEASE help with this :D for some reason when I run console, my "l" button loads a new console window instead of typing the character "l", anyone have an idea why? "L" works but not "l"
<Mattevt> I'm trying to access Pandora.com (it streams custom radio). It's flash, (I'm guessing, judging by the large "play" symbols.) and the load freezes at the same spot every time.
<No1CaNTeL> mjbrooks: yes I am
<bullgard4> What is the reason that top and GNOME system monitor designate the process /usr/bin/X as 'Xorg'?
<surplusxmas> What are the drawbacks to using encrypted LVM?
<ZehRique> og_: Maciel?
<adub> or is this p2k program let you mess with the filesystem??
<mjbrooks> No1CaNTeL, it looks like you might not have the right version of gcc installed
<No1CaNTeL> gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease
<No1CaNTeL> )
<wastrel> No1CaNTeL: sounds like a bad keyboard shortcut got put in
<mjbrooks> No1CaNTeL, hmmmm
<studentsae> hello..can someone aid in getting r128 card working right in ppc?
<prettyricky>  how do I close a program that does not want to close?
<prettyricky> It keeps running even after I select to close
<AgentHeX> so i see VLC doesn't support sftp connections.  is there a way to map an SSH connection to a folder to make the link transparent?
<wastrel> No1CaNTeL: edit > keyboard shortcuts
<surplusxmas> What are the pitfalls/drawbacks to using encryption on an LVM partition scheme?
<DeNT_> i found the website link for the sounds
<DeNT_> but its not working
<bullgard4> prettyricky: Then you might consider to 'kill' its process.
<prettyricky> how?
<studentsae> prettyricky: ps -ef | more then look for the pid of the process
<hydrogen> doesn't gnome have a process monitor?
<prettyricky> ok
<bullgard4> hydrogen: yes.
<hydrogen> in kde you just hit ctrl-escape
<wastrel> pgrep/pkill <3 (use with care)
<wastrel> also xkill
<hydrogen> guis are nice things
<hydrogen> I'd suggest recommending their use
<mjbrooks> hydrogen, <3 KDE   ;)
<hydrogen> rather than age old console fallbacks
<wastrel> <3 cli
<studentsae> guis are nice because they allow you to open more shells :)
<bullgard4> hydrogen: It is called GNOME system monitor.
<hydrogen> original..
<No1CaNTeL> wastrel: I dont see anything in keyboard shortcuts regarding "l" or terminal
<mjbrooks> <3 anythings that gets the job done
<DeNT_> hello i cant get my music up and my screen is acting up i have a tx2000 tablet
<DeNT_> what can it be
<wastrel> so much for that idea
<No1CaNTeL> mjbrooks: any other ideas with the cam?
<rjune_> <3 women
<prettyricky> studentsae----------ok I see a lot of stuff what to do?? by the way the program I cant terminate is NES emulator
<rjune_> I was feeling left out.
<No1CaNTeL> wastrel: it jsut started to happen a couple days ago, no real reason for it form what I can tell
<studentsae> prettyricky: ps -ef | grep nes
<No1CaNTeL> I keep havng to cut & paste the letter l each time
<hydrogen> prettyricky: start up gnome system monitor
<prettyricky> ok ty
<hydrogen> and then right click on the process
<studentsae> prettyricky: then kill the pids for it
<studentsae> should disappear
<wastrel> jesus
<rjune_> he's ok.
<prettyricky> first time doing this,, how do I do that?
<wastrel> No1CaNTeL: there's also the gnome shortcuts  system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<hydrogen> no invocation of religious deities in a secular channel, please
<No1CaNTeL> sorry, open terminal window option is set to disabled, it is ther I just missed it but by the looks of it it is not the reason :(
<mjbrooks> No1CaNTeL, unless this is you, you aren't the only one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spca5xx/+bug/206069
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206069 in spca5xx "problem to compile spca5xx with actual versions of gcc" [Undecided,New]
<wastrel> there's a "new terminal" shortcut
<studentsae> could be that it was the spanish channel..then jesus is cool
<No1CaNTeL> wastrel:  oh, that is wher eI went :P
<studentsae> just wrong channel
<wastrel> prettyricky: alt-f2, xkill  click the window you want to kill
<prettyricky> ok thank you
<studentsae> prettyricky: kill -9 usually gets the job done ;)
<wastrel> No1CaNTeL: in the terminal menu edit > keyboard shortcuts
<No1CaNTeL> wastrel: is edit > keyboard shortcuts in the terminal?
<wastrel> yeah
<hydrogen> studentsae: it's already been pointed out at least once tonight that kill -9 is a *really bad* first resort
<solrize> is hardy supposed to support the intel 3945ABG wifi card without needing to download drivers?
<prettyricky> studentsae---------you mean type kill -9 in terminal right?
<No1CaNTeL> mjbrooks:  ty, I will look this over tonight, and if it is still a prob in the morn I will return the cam and grab a different one
<surplusxmas> Should I not use encrypted LVM unless I really need to?
<studentsae> hydrogen: ever work with java its sometimes the only resort.
<Daisuke_Ido> studentsae: sometimes, that doesn't mean you should resort to it first thing
<mjbrooks> solrize, mine works fine
<solrize> hmm
<studentsae> Daisuke_Ido: true..not for every issue. but as a first resort depends on the issue.
<kevineamigh> Hey does anyone know how to get sound from everything to come through my usb headset.  I am using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy
<hydrogen> studentsae: No idea what java has to do with this
<hydrogen> studentsae: nothing, based on the previous discussion
<hydrogen> unless of course, you just want to provide evidence that java is a really bad langauge
<hydrogen> but that soff topic
<hydrogen> !
<studentsae> hydrogen: alot...if you have a runaway thread.
<mjbrooks> solrize, are you on a laptop?
<solrize> mjbrooks, yes, thinkpad t61
<Daisuke_Ido> again, *if*
<hydrogen> so, if you write bad code... you need to take drastic measures?
<hydrogen> sounds right to me!
<studentsae> hydrogen: then its poor development programming that can cause nasty things to happen to a linux box..sometimes the only resort is to kill -9 ...and until developer fixes it..it is then the first and only resort.
<solrize> i notice several bugs in the isntall, i wonder if there will be a bugfix release?
<mjbrooks> solrize, does it have a switch to turn it on and off?
<arooni-mobile> when i'm connected to a wireless router... how can i get the IP address of the router (to login/administrate).  i'm on ubuntu gutsy.
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: like forcing that bad code to be preloaded on almost every pc :)
<solrize> the wifi?  yes, it is turned on
<prettyricky> Thanks a lot guys!
<solrize> at least it says it's in the on position
<studentsae> Daisuke_Ido: didnt say i wrote it...:)
<solrize> lemme try it in the other position
<hydrogen> studentsae: even if you need to kill -9 it, that doesn't mean its the first thing you do
<mjbrooks> solrize, lol  i always get mine backwards
<surplusxmas> Will encrypted LVM considerably slow down my read/write?  Are there any other drawbacks?
<hydrogen> you fall back to it iff kill -15 (or something in between) doesn't work
<studentsae> hydrogen: like said..its based on case..then based on that..it might be the resort.
<wastrel> arooni-mobile: try "arp"
<bullgard4> What is the reason that top and GNOME system monitor designate the process /usr/bin/X as 'Xorg'?
<prettyricky> By the way is anyone using NES emulator if so, how in the world do you use the controls.. Do you need a usb controller?
<mjbrooks> surplusxmas, the slowdown is slight for normal use
<wastrel> or route
<surplusxmas> mjbrooks: Thank you.  Can you think of any reason not to use it?
<hydrogen> studentsae: right, if you know from *past experience* that you need to kill -9 something, then you can kill -9 that same something again
<hydrogen> that does not make it in any way, shape, or form, the first resort if a process is hanging
<surplusxmas> mjbrooks: This will be for an average use desktop PC.
<kevineamigh> I've been trying for days to get sound to come out of my usb headset for everything, but the login and logout sound still doesn't which isn't important, but it's part of a bigger problem because the game enemy territory also does not send sound through my headset only my speakers which plug into the computer with a analog plug
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<studentsae> hydrogen: it is a bit circular in logic...but read what you wrote...
<mjbrooks> surplusxmas, kinda silly on a desktop PC, definately recommended on a laptop
<studentsae> hydrogen: depends on the sitch.
<hydrogen> studentsae: no, it doesn't.
<hydrogen> studentsae: you are wrong in this case
<surplusxmas> mjbrooks: Yes, true.  I've considered that before, but never seriously until now.
<studentsae> hydrogen: experience
<hydrogen> and argueing won't make you right
<Firefishe> I'm using Feisty 7.04 kubuntu. kevineamigh:  Now that was strange.  I was just going to paste a similar problem ;)
<studentsae> hydrogen: said it and stated it yourself
<surplusxmas> mjbrooks: Especially for home use.  I'm going to go without.  Thanks for your help. :)
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<hydrogen> studentsae: yes, and that has nothing tod o with what your saying
<prettyricky> guys I did a ctrl alt del... that worked,
<hydrogen> if process foo requires you to kill -9 it every time it hangs
<ere4si> kevineamigh: does the headset show up in     lsusb   ?
<hydrogen> that doesn't mean when process bar hangs, you kill -9 it immediatly
<prettyricky> newbie here so just trying to learn, thanks for all your help
 * Firefishe headset does show up in lsusb
<studentsae> hydrogen: well im here to make technical arguments so lets get back on topic...thanks for the 2 cents though.
<solrize> bah, laptop had gone into suspend mode and when i hit a key to come out of suspend it started dumping squashfs error messages to the screen and i had to power cycle it]
<Firefishe> but I don't have sound.  the volume switch on the cord seems to work though.
<hydrogen> studentsae: thats not a technical arguement
<kevineamigh> yes my headset does show up
<solrize> i'm getting pretty close to saying "hardy doesn't work"
<hydrogen> studentsae: you've pretty much said "I'm wrong, but rather than conceeding that I'm wrong I'm going to try and bring up the fact that this is off topic"
<Firefishe> I'm keeping Feisty and hardening it
<TOPSECRET> ubuntu 8.04 is loading vesa instead of ati for my firegl 9000... how to fix the problem?
<hydrogen> prettyricky: you've been given multiple methods of disposing of the process
<kevineamigh> wait a sec what is lsusb
<ere4si> kevineamigh: in a terminal type   alsamixer and see that all is up
<Firefishe> kevineamigh: it's a command line command
<prettyricky> hydrogen: ty
<studentsae> hydrogen: you win
<mjbrooks> solrize, I was close to saying that at first, but now that I've used it a bit I can't imagine going back to Gutsy
<prettyricky> does anyone here have a tablet pc if so how did you get the pen to work again?
<kevineamigh> yep my headset is the only thing showing up
<niuq> hi, i upgraded to ubuntu 8.04, theres any way to go back to 7.10 :)?
<prettyricky> I have a toshiba satellite and pen wont work, it was working with 7.10 but updated to 8.04 and wont work now
<zionpsyfer> niuq: Unfortunately, no.  You would have to reinstall from scratch.
<niuq> zionpsyfer: :(
<sektor> what kind of archive is .bz2 ?
<mjbrooks> sektor, bzip
<kevineamigh> I found a work around when I had gutsy that seemed to work great, but things were working good, but it doesn't work since ubuntu changed to pulse audio as a default in 8.04
<niuq> zionpsyfer: i have some troubles with this upgrade, i think i'll have to reinstall 7.04, and waint untill everything is working well with 8.04
<ere4si> kevineamigh: I meant turned up
<sektor> mjbrooks, so how can i extract articles.xml.bz2
<TOPSECRET> ubuntu 8.04 is loading vesa instead of ati for my firegl 9000... how to fix the problem?
<hydrogen> sektor: `bunzip`
<hydrogen> bunzip2 actually
<ere4si> !ati | TOPSECRET
<ubottu> TOPSECRET: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zionpsyfer> niuq: Gah, no good.  What all are you having trouble with?
<TOPSECRET> ere4si, firegl does not support this card
<sektor> hydrogen, so the command with rules would be ?
<kevineamigh> yes it is turned up
<TOPSECRET> *fglrx
<sriramoman> is there any gui in ubuntu for selinux, preferably as in fedora
<wastrel> bunzip2 <filename>
<hydrogen> sektor: bunzip2 articles.xml.bz2
<kevineamigh> I can hear most things through, it fine, music, movies, the web all send sound through it
<navetz> can someone help me get dual screen (extended screen working)
<ere4si> kevineamigh: so it is just the game that is the issue for sound?
<TOPSECRET> ubuntu 8.04 is loading vesa instead of ati for my firegl 9000... how to fix the problem?
<kevineamigh> for the most part the game only sends sound through my speakers not my headset. Also the same is true about the login sound that is made when the system boots
<kevineamigh> it doesn't come through my headset
<arooni-mobile> when i'm connected to a wireless router... how can i get the IP address of the router (to login/administrate).  i'm on ubuntu gutsy.
<dryrot> it's sad xen doesn't work in hardy!  so sad.
<ere4si> kevineamigh: if you have a mp3 try this - aplay -c 1 /path/to/mp3 - and see if the sound comes through the headset pls
<solrize> any idea how often they put a distro together?  maybe i'll wait for the next one
<ere4si> 6 months
<sektor> thanx
<wastrel> solrize: i have a t61 running hardy
<kevineamigh> ok let me try
<wastrel> it is super
<danfg> what package does dig belong to?
<wastrel> i don't use suspend
<solrize> wastrel what did you have to do go get the wifi to work?  and did you notice the ethernet config pulldown shows up blank?  and what timezone are you in?  when i try to set it to california, it snaps back to new york.
<wastrel> i'm in nyc.  the wifi Just Works, and i don't know what you mean by ethernet config pulldown
<wastrel> danfg: dnsutils
<TOPSECRET> some serious issues with the network applet in 8.04
<TOPSECRET> it doesnt remember wpa2 passwords
<wastrel> TOPSECRET: it remembered mine
<TOPSECRET> not after changing locations
<danfg> wastrel: thank you so much! :)
<wastrel> i haven't done that so can't comment.  you should file a bug  :]
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<solrize> i'm still running the live session haven't actually installed yet, based on the live session having various probs.  maybe they go away with a real install, though part of the install process is to set the timezone and it wouldn't let me do that.
<kevineamigh> it doesn't seem to work this is what I typed and it said kevineamigh@kevineamigh-desktop:~$  aplay -c l /media/My Book/limewirefiles/Matchbox20-Unwell.MP3
<kevineamigh> aplay: main:444: value 0 for channels is invalid
<ere4si> kevineamigh: that should be a one not an l
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<kevineamigh> oh sorry
<ere4si> hehe
<cvd-pr> Hey, is there something like this but for linux?   http://www.poppeeper.com/
<prettyricky> does anyone here have a tablet pc if so how did you get the pen to work again?
<prettyricky> I have a toshiba satellite and pen wont work, it was working with 7.10 but updated to 8.04 and wont work now
<Scrounch> set
<jim_beam> wow i fixed the logout / shutdown freezes in 8.04
<gr1ff1n> hello
<wastrel> cvd-pr: try mail-notification
<wastrel> cvd-pr: apt-get install mail-notification
<gr1ff1n> anyone knows how to make a card reader works, if I mount it, the laptop crashes ? pls
<cvd-pr> wastrel, ok let me check
<kevineamigh> I hear sound but not music
<kevineamigh> just static
<kevineamigh> but it is coming through my headset
<ere4si> hmmm
<GG2> on windows .exe is executable file .. what's executable file on linux?
<hydrogen> most don't have an extension
<ryugaka> deb is pretty close isn't it?
<hydrogen> though .sh, .rb, .pl, .py ... all of those usually are executable
<hellmet> My system just beeped without reason.
<hellmet> Is it bad?
<wastrel> deb is a package format, not executable
<ere4si> GG2: any file can be executable if it is written to be
<ryugaka> ah alright.
<kevineamigh> kevineamigh@kevineamigh-desktop:~$ aplay -c 1 /home/kevineamigh/Desktop/Matchbox20-Unwell.MP3
<kevineamigh> Playing raw data '/home/kevineamigh/Desktop/Matchbox20-Unwell.MP3' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<wastrel> GG2: file extensions are voluntary not required on linux
<kevineamigh> that is what is my terminal after I ran that command
<wastrel> and traditionally binaries don't have any extension at all.
<ere4si> kevineamigh: it is playing - just not well through the headset
<kdorf> If I installed flash player in firefox and have mp3 codecs installed, will flash player be able to play mp3s? I can't seem to do it in mine.
<GG2> so if I do g++ -O3 binarytrees.cpp -o binarytrees.o .. am I getting executable file?
<hydrogen> yes
<wastrel> GG2:  run the file command to see what a file is.   file binarytrees.o
<ere4si> kevineamigh: sorry - I have reached the end of my knowledge on sound issues... :)
<hydrogen> or if ls --color=auto file shows it as green..
<hydrogen> its executable
<hydrogen> :)
<kevineamigh> yeah well thanks I don't know what they did with 8.04 but I think it has something to do with them changing from alsa to pulse audio
<wastrel> that's just the file permissions
<drivetrax> You ever use Upstart?
<GG2> bash: binarytrees.o: command not found
<drivetrax> What to use to schedule a recurring event
<wastrel> GG2: "file binarytrees.o"
<hydrogen> wastrel: right, and if a file has +x it's executable...
<hydrogen> and therefore runnable
<kneeki> Has anyone found the solution for fixing the graphics issues with nVidia & Ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<bullgard4> What is the reason that top and GNOME system monitor designate the process /usr/bin/X as 'Xorg'?
<wastrel> hydrogen: yes try to run an object file
<hydrogen> GG2: to run the file you need to prepend ./ as its not in your path
<hydrogen> wastrel: we've already established that the extension doesn't matter
<GG2> binarytrees.o: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<hydrogen> tadaa
<wastrel> hydrogen: not all binaries are executable
<wastrel> s
<mortal1> hello, if I encrypt a partition using the alternate cd, and then do a clean install of ubuntu (retaining the encrypted partition) will ubuntu be able to recognize that I have an encrypted partition and be able to use it?
<GG2> how do i run it though
<hydrogen> wastrel: correct
<hydrogen> GG2: ./binarytrees.o
<wastrel> it's misnamed, object files should get .o , not executables
<hydrogen> wastrel: sure, but _the extension doesn't matter_
<kevineamigh> is there anyone else that has any knowledge of getting usb headsets to work for every program in 8.04
<hydrogen> and making assumptions based off of it is bad thing to do #0 in the world of linux
<GG2> yes that worked
<wastrel> meh in the general case i'm right
<GG2> what's ./
<wastrel> best practices
<mortal1> Just wondering if anyone has done an install of ubuntu and had it successfully use a pre-exsisting encrypted partition that was created with the same version of ubuntu?
<hydrogen> wastrel: the current directory
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> that was to GG2
<adam7> Is there a way to change where the apt-get lock file lives? (I don't want it in /var/cache/apt/archives/lock, something like /var/cache/apt/lock would be awesome)
<hydrogen> sorry :)
<FloodBot2> hydrogen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bidget> does anyone know if there is a limit to the number of things you can download with firefox simaltaneously?
<GG2> I need to change my IP to 192.168
<hydrogen> GG2: your current directory is rarely in the path the shell looks for executables..
<GG2> I need to change my IP to 192.168.1.35
<hydrogen> GG2: so you need to give it the path to the executable
<GG2> I tried it via System/Adminstration
<GG2> but when I choose static IP, it won't connect to internet
<GG2> it only works when free roaming is selected
<warriorforgod> I am trying to install timidity on hardy 64 bit and get the following error.  Any suggestions?  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave ...fail!
<hydrogen> sounds like another failure of pulseaudio..
<GG2> Any suggestions/links on how to setup static IP?
<harris> wahahahahahaa
<patifa> GG2: Turn off roaming mode
<GG2> I ttried turning off roaming mode and entering static IP
<GG2> it won't connect to network/router then
<hellmet> My system just beeped without reason.. Is it a reason to worry? I've had my Gmail hacked recently, so I'm a bit skeptical..
<patifa> You'll need to enter the correct everything in there, including DNS, default gateway, submask
<GG2> There was no option to enter DNS
<snask> how do i use my wireless card as a router?
<moromole> BAN MY IRANIAN TERRORIST IP
<GG2> it only gave IP, default gateway and subnet mask
<patifa> hellmet: Hard to tell from just that.  Are you sure you didn't just click somewhere wrong?  There's quite a few things that can cause a system beep, and by quite a few, I mean A LOT.
<moromole> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<patifa> Would now be a good time for !ops?
<moromole> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK
<hydrogen> impressive
<harris> hey kick
<moromole> BAN MY IRANIAN TERRORIST IP
<moromole> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK
<hydrogen>  /ignore would work
<moromole> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK
<FloodBot2> moromole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<patifa> !ops | moromole
<Shakeel> ? moromole
<ubottu> moromole: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<[Lowkey]> My webcam has a built in microphone, I just got the webcam to work but I cant get the mic to work. Can anyone help me? =[
<hydrogen> patifa: floodbot had it under control
<patifa> bah, and RIGHT as I do that, floodbot wakes up
<patifa> yeah I found that out right as he started flooding. :(
<moromole> MARY (JESUS' MOM) WAS  A COMMON WHORE
<harris> hahahaahaha very good
<patifa> or... not
<adam7> the problem is the floodbot only helps for ~10 seconds
<hydrogen> hmm, he's getting more creative!
<harris> hehehehee moromole
<moromole> hydrogen: WHY DON'T YOU GO FUCK YO MAMA
<c> !ops | moromole
<ubottu> moromole: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<drivetrax> let it be, let it be
<hydrogen> ouch :(
<harris> hey kick moromole
<moromole> hydrogen: GO FUCK YO MAMA KID
<harris> moromole is lyk a kid
<hydrogen> man, now he's gonna highlight me all night
<harris> ahahaaahaaaaa
<moromole> THEY CALL ME THE PLAYGROUND FUCKER
<c> ignore works
<kdorf> Is there any way I can get my flash plugin in firefox to be able to play mp3s? Flash mp3 players don't work for me :(
<hydrogen> c: I'm sure it does
<adam7> hydrogen, just until the ops show up
<harris> moromole is quite good......
<harris> heheheeee
<moromole> LAST TIME YOU BANNED MY IP ONLY COZ I SAID "damn canon retards?
<harris> do you want some bombs....
<moromole> ?
<adam7> !language | moromole
<ubottu> moromole: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moromole> ?
<moromole> "
<FloodBot2> moromole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moromole> NOW EAT THIS
<Bodsda> moromole: issues like this in #ubuntu-ops plz
<harris> moromole: I like ice cream
<[Lowkey]> My webcam has a built in microphone, I just got the webcam to work but I cant get the mic to work. Can anyone help me?
<hydrogen> okay, thats enough troll food for one night
<moromole> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUck GOAT PENIS
<hydrogen> let him be :)
<Bodsda> !ops
<kdorf> Is there any way I can get my flash plugin in firefox to be able to play mp3s? Flash mp3 players don't work for me :(
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<moromole> BAN MY IRANIAN IP
<moromole> I'M A TERRORIST B-)
<hydrogen> Bodsda: if you look up you can see that thats already been used twice.. the ops are apparently asleep
<harris> is moromole a BOT?
<patifa> [Lowkey]: Right click the speaker icon and open the FULL volume control.  Make sure the mic for it isn't muted.
<hydrogen> harris: nope
<[Lowkey]> did that :(
<[Lowkey]> thanks though
<Bodsda> hydrogen: ok,.il go in personally ty ,.lol
<harris> how the heck.... he can't be kick?
<moromole> hydrogen: I TOLD YOU TO <GO FUck YO MAMA
<bullgard4> What is the reason that top and GNOME system monitor designate the process /usr/bin/X as 'Xorg'?
<hydrogen> harris: theres no ops around, so no.
<cgentry72> is there a way to download videos from sites other than youtube, like yahoo etc
<harris> i hate him
<kevineamigh> yeah the default gateway and the subnet mask should match the current settings.  Also if you have a router then you'll have to most likely set up a virtual server on the website for your router.  Like for example my IP ends in .1 but my static ip is .137 so I had to go on the website for my router and set up a virtual server so it would recognize my static ip
<harris> hehehehehehe
<cgentry72> i already download youtube-dl but it only download youtube videos
<moromole> hydrogen: YO MAMA SO UGLY WHEN SHE GOES TO THE ZOO MAGILLA GORIllA GETS A HARDON
<ere4si> bullgard4: X is the server built by xorg
<patifa> kdorf: Let me check something.
<moromole> hydrogen: YO MAMA SO UGLY WHEN SHE GOES TO THE ZOO MAGILLA GORIllA GETS A BONER
<adam7> I think the freenode ops should be able to assist us...
<kdorf> patifa: thanks.
<hydrogen> adam7: I don't believe he's breaking network rules..
<hydrogen> unfortunatly
<wastrel> he is
<moromole> hydrogen: YO MAMA SO UGLY WHEN SHE GOES TO THE ZOO MAGILLA GORIllA GETS AN ERECTION
<bullgard4> ere4si: I know this. But this fact cannot be made resposible for changing an identifier.
<adam7> hydrogen, is racism against freenode rules?
<patifa> [Lowkey]: Open the prefs in that volume control and open up the mic select and try switching it to other mics
<Bodsda> adam7: yes
<moromole> adam7: no its not
<ere4si> bullgard4: ok
<jtmonz> what was racist?
<[Lowkey]> patifa: I did that, I went to Select Devices and chose USB camera, turned it up all the way and unmuted it..
<cgentry72> is there a way to download videos from sites other than youtube, like yahoo etc
<moromole> I'M A RETARD IRANIAN SAND NIGGER
<cgentry72> i already download youtube-dl but it only download youtube videos
<bullgard4> jtmonz: Stop it.
<moromole> BAN MY SAND NIGGER IP
<D1V0U> DIVOU O/////////// KKKKKKKK
<ere4si> !ot | moromole
<patifa> Bidget: A large number of simultaneous connections. Somewhere close to 1024 is likely.
<moromole> I'M AN IRANIAN RETARD SAND NIGGER
<bodhi_zazen> moromole, yawn, move on please
<Bodsda> cgentry72: get downloadhelper addon for FF will download any video FF can play
<harris> moromole: im so baddddd
<ubottu> moromole: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<adam7> jtmonz, see up, in CAPS
<harris> hahahahahaha
<cgentry72> Bodsda, is that a plugin?
<ere4si> !offtopic | moromole
<Bodsda> cgentry72: yes
<jtmonz> bullgard4: i'm sorry, i just joined the channel, what do you want me to stop?
<ere4si> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<AHMADINEJAD> HELLO
<cgentry72> Bodsda, thanks
<AHMADINEJAD> THE GENOCIDE IS A LIE
<drivetrax> elkbuntu,  WAKE UP
<patifa> [Lowkey]: Did you select the video as the USB camera, or did you also select the mic?
<bullgard4> jtmonz: I want you to stop trolling.
<Bodsda> bodhi_zazen: can u not kick amd ban him?
<AHMADINEJAD> I'M RETARDED
<jtmonz> bullgard4: i am doing no such thing, sir
<adam7> great, now we have two of them.
<[Lowkey]> patifa: I did it from Volume Control, so mic
<kdorf> Who trolls the #ubuntu channel, seriously?
<hydrogen> stop feeding the troll people
<jtmonz> me, apparently
<hydrogen>  /ignore is your friend
<AHMADINEJAD> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS LIZARD DICK
<jtmonz> ?
<c> !ops | AHMADINEJAD
<ethana2> you see here a troll corpse.  do you want to eat it?
<Bodsda> c, there asleep
<ethana2> yecch, the troll corpse tastes terrible
<AHMADINEJAD> JESUS' MOM WAS MERELY A COMMON WHORE
<bullgard4> What is the reason that top and GNOME system monitor designate the process /usr/bin/X as 'Xorg'?
<AHMADINEJAD> MOSES FUCKED HIS BROTHER HARON IN THE ASS
<Laser87> just /ignore...
<simone> I want to install KDE 4 on my Ubuntu Hardy install.  What packages should I mark for installation?
<AHMADINEJAD> YOU DON'T LIKE ME BAN MY IRANIAN IPS
<Bodsda> simone: kde desktop i believe
<ubottu> AHMADINEJAD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<AHMADINEJAD> Bodsda: GO FUCk YOUR AUNT
<wastrel> bullgard4: hardy?
<Lardarse> bullgard4: hard to explain, but X.org is the version of X that ubuntu uses
<bullgard4> simone: I cannot recommend this. It is too early for a reliable operation.
<nosa-J> AHMADINEJAD,  qht rhw lNFUfw>?
<AHMADINEJAD> monkeybritches: YO MAMA SO FAT WHEN SHE GOES TO THE ZOO, MAGILLA GORILLA GETS A HARDON
<bullgard4> wastrel: Yes.
<RyanPrior> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<nosa-J> AHMADINEJAD, qht rhw lNFfw?
<cgentry72> Bodsda, wow, that was so easy thanks man
<patifa> ops are seriously sleepy
<ere4si> AHMADINEJAD: your spelling needs work
<hydrogen> thats like the tenth time...
<k20a> i am having flash problems since switching from 32 bit to 64 do i have any options?
<sektor> from one of the tutorials i got instructions to download mwimport.sh and then do chmod mwimport.sh in terminal, however chmod mwimport.sh returns chmod: missing operand after `mwimport.sh'
<sektor> anyone ?
<Bodsda> cgentry72: no probs
<k20a> !anyone
<Mynk>  /msg nickserv link mynk trustno1
<wastrel> bullgard4: are you sure it's not /usr/bin/Xorg that's running
<patifa> k20a: Few.  I think I've seen a solution to install 32-bit firefox and then it's flash plugin.
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TOPSECRET> ubuntu 8.04 is loading vesa instead of ati for my firegl 9000... how to fix the problem?
<Lardarse> simone: ask in #kubuntu-kde4 - they are miore liekly to know there
<Bodsda> k20a: make sure the flashnonfree package is installed
<k20a> thanks patifa
<AHMADINEJAD> ere4si: no it doesn't, coz my mother tongue is Persian
<bladinho> D1V0U
<bladinho> biba
<D1V0U> k
<D1V0U> corno
<adam7> k20a, if you did a fresh install, the 64bit flash plugin should install by going to youtube and clicking the "Additional plugins" button in firefox
<D1V0U> :D
<spenser> Hi, I'm having an issue installing hardy.  The live cd boots but fails to initialize hal, because hal is not initialized I cannot run ubiquity.  Are there any work arounds, I see there is a proposed package for hal in the proposed repo.
<AHMADINEJAD> monkeybritches: YO MAMA SO FAT WHEN SHE GOES TO THE ZOO, MAGILLA GORILLA GETS A HARD ON
<Bodsda> TOPSECRET: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   then choose drive
<bladinho> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<D1V0U> [bladinho]: cade?
<spenser> !hardybugs
<ubottu> Factoid hardybugs not found
<bullgard4> wastrel: I am speaking about /usr/bin/X (full stop)
<spenser> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<adam7> !msgthebot | spenser
<ubottu> spenser: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<TOPSECRET> Bodsda: choose drive?
<sektor> from one of the tutorials i got instructions to download mwimport.sh and then do chmod mwimport.sh in terminal, however chmod mwimport.sh returns chmod: missing operand after `mwimport.sh'
<Bodsda> TOPSECRET: choose driver
<TOPSECRET> Bodsda: that command does not allow you to choose a driver in 8.04
<Bodsda> sektor: chmod 777 ./mwiport.sh
<AHMADINEJAD> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<wastrel> 777 really?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<Bodsda> TOPSECRET: really?
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<lumgwada> hi, is it possible a laptop using  a lower wattage power pack (70 instead of 90) could mess up a partition attempt?  (ubuntus iso partitioner that is) cheers
<[Lowkey]> lowkey
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: they have been called many times m8 they all asleep
<unop> sektor, chmod +x mwimport.sh
<[Lowkey]> thats me.
<TOPSECRET> Bodsda, yes, it was a bad decision if you ask me
<Bodsda> lumgwada: only if machine died half way through
<patifa> lumgwada: power failure during partitioning could be very bad
<Bodsda> TOPSECRET: true -- not sure then im afraid
<Nox_> hey anyone know why xchat wont send a file?
<Nox_> it just sits at 0%
<Bodsda> Nox_: its never worked afaik
<adam7> !offtopic | Nox_
<ubottu> Nox_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Lardarse> Nox_: ask in offtopic and i;ll answer there
<AHMADINEJAD> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS ALLIGATOR DICK
<patifa> kdorf: It's possible you don't have restricted extras.  But it's more likely your sound system isn't working that great :S
<lumgwada> Bodsda: patifa yeah fortunately the disk was ok (after a long windows scandisk)
<ethan961> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bodsda> lumgwada: cool
<ere4si> AHMADINEJAD: at least be original please
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<kindofabuzz> yeah don't say muhammad in here =)
<Nox_> im there
<adam7> ethan961, don't bother, there isn't any point :)
<iltechie> quoting line from #suse
<iltechie> <talonzx> this is my first time using opensuse and its pretty nice so far ... even picked up my usb ethernet where ubuntu failed to
<kdorf> patifa: It seems I have intermittent problems with flash, as now youtube isn't working that great either.
<hydrogen> !stopbeingrepetitve andpagingtheopseverythreesecondswhentheyobviouslyarenothere
<ubottu> hydrogen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maw> AHMADINEJAD: http://82.99.197.225/
<AHMADINEJAD> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS ALLIGATOR DICK
<maw> your webserver?
<kdorf> patifa: But I switched back to ALSA because Pulse was giving me so many problems, so I would think it would work better
<hydrogen> ubottu: don't worry, I never made that mistake!
<kdorf> I didn't have such problems in gutsy
<patifa> go elky_work
<iltechie> so trolled here!!!!
<adam7> well, that got one...
<iltechie> no ops around ?
<Bodsda> ops sorted it
<maw> AHMADINEJAD has NFS port open
<ethan961> hahahahha
<unop> offtopic
<Bodsda> back to business guys
<maw> AHMADINEJAD also has some older php applications open to the web that are vulnerable to sql injection
<maw> have fun...
<patifa> maw: It's probably not his/her ports anyways.
<Bodsda> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bullgard4> What is the reason that top and GNOME system monitor designate the process /usr/bin/X as 'Xorg'?
<iltechie> 1300 here ? tons fo idling
<hydrogen> maw: thats likely one of the other 1331 people who clicked the link that you spammed in here..
<Bodsda> iltechie: bout 1200 idling
<spenser> I'm having a hal error that will not let me install anyone know a workaround
<maw> that was the IP he was connected from
<Bodsda> spenser: try googling the esact error message
<tigga> what is this??
<TOPSECRET> ubuntu 8.04 is loading "vesa" instead of "ati" for my firegl 9000... how to fix the problem?
<iltechie> outtahere
<unop> maw, no one cares about a spammer, really -- stay on topic.
<hellmet> ﻿My system just beeped without reason.. Is it a reason to worry? I've had my Gmail hacked recently, so I'm a bit skeptical..
<Bodsda> TOPSECRET: google "How to change video driver ubuntu hardy"
<tigga> ahh
<tigga> is this a ral chat room?
<sektor> how can i edit .sh ?
<tigga> real*
<Wallgod> hi.. i installed eclipse and then later installed easyeclipse. I want to get rid of th earlier eclise but synaptic only selects eclipse... not its dependencies.. how can i remove the dependencies as well? thanks in advance
<Bodsda> hellmet: shouldnt do that but nothing serious justa beep
<ere4si> !topic | tigga
<ubottu> tigga: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<patifa> tigga: For Ubuntu, yes.  Did you have a question?
<Lardarse> sektor: vi, emacs, gedit, nano--- take your pick
<AHMADITROLL> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<wm_eddie> Wallgod: apt-get autoremove
<Bodsda> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<tigga> ah no not really.. i was just lloking at stuff.. and i clicked at this.. thanx.. bye
<Lardarse> hellmet: anything on the consoles (crtl+alt+F1 - F6) ?
<ethan961> lol again :P
<Bodsda> !ops | AHMADITROLL
<ubottu> AHMADITROLL: please see above
<hydrogen> now the freenode ops can be invoked for ban evasion :)
<[Lowkey]> My webcam has a built in microphone, I just got the webcam to work but I cant get the mic to work. Can anyone help me?
<RyanPrior> lawlz
<AHMADITROLL> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK
<ere4si> elky_work
<Wallgod> wm_eddie, thanks.... do i also mention eclipse in tht comand?
<Lardarse> AHMADITROLL: ban evasion is grounds for banning fromt he freenode network... it' also against the law
<AHMADITROLL> I'm a proud Iranian retarded terrorist
<AHMADITROLL> salam
<patifa> ere4si: elky_work left right after banning him before.
<ebaad> Hi I just installed the new version of ubuntu and when in terminal window I enter sudo it says that unable to resolve host......any ideas
<hellmet> patifa: Didn't click nothing.. just watching a movie
<wm_eddie> Wallgod: It should remove any package not being used anymore.
<AHMADITROLL> ebaad: prophet muhammad sucks dick
<hydrogen> Lardarse: I'm pretty sure theres no law in any country/state or city about evading bans on irc networks
<patifa> ebaad: I've heard of that error before.
<Bodsda> !dontfeedthetroll
<AHMADITROLL> ebaad: YOUR PROPHET IS A PEDOPHILE
<ubottu> Bodsda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> !dftt
<hellmet> Lardarse: Nope.. Was just watching a movie
<cellwind929> I was wondering what would be the easiest way to fix the issues of poor connections on RT 2500 wifi cards. There is a launchpad bug, but it just says install seamonkey drivers, which is vague. Is there a good guide or way to fix the RT 2500 bug in 8.04
<ubottu> Factoid dftt not found
<sektor> how can i display line numbers in nano ?
<Wallgod> wm_eddie, but how wud it know which one... i havent used either of them
<AHMADITROLL> ebaad: YOUR PROPHET IS A PEDOPHILE
<Lardarse> hellmet: sure it isn't in the movie?
<hellmet> Bodsda:  If its not serious, then I'm happy.. thanks
<ere4si> AHMADITROLL: pls practise your spelling
<k20a> i just put 32 bit firefox on my 64 bit to use some plugins but now the 32 bit won't resolve any address
<fluxy> Is global installation of firefox extensions supported in ubuntu?
<ebaad> I think u should restrain your self from comments like this
<hellmet> Lardarse: Mighty sure
<adam7> I think that was the wrong person...
<MaxHR> Hello, Can anyone recommend a decent gui file renamer for linux?
<RyanPrior> ere4si: Please don't feed our trolls. =D
<Lardarse> hellmet: then i have no idea
<ebaad> we r here to discuss technology not religion
<stdin> !feedthetroll
<RyanPrior> MaxHR: Nautilus?
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<bobbie4> ooops, I gotta go to bed now. bye-bye
<wastrel> bullgard4: the name of the process is Xorg  in /proc/<pid>/status
<hellmet> Lardarse: okay.. thanks
<patifa> ebaad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906  It's a bug scheduled to be fixed...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix committed]
<wm_eddie> Wallgod: It looks for packages that were installed via dependencies.  It doesn't need to know what package you are talking about.
<Bodsda> sektor: check settings
<ebaad> oh ok but how can i run any command as root then
<Bodsda> !sudo | ebaad
<ubottu> ebaad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<elky_work> msg Bodsda sorry, this is what happens when one tries to multitask bans :(
<Wallgod> wm_eddie, for safety shud i put apt-get autoremove eclipse?
<patifa> Bodsda: Did you read before taht?
<Bodsda> elky_work: no prob thanks for the message though
<Bodsda> patifa: no sorry
<elky_work> yeah... which i messed up. gah!
<ebaad> yes but sudo gives error saying unable to resolve host.........
<patifa> ebaad can't sudo due to bug 32906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<wm_eddie> Wallgod: autoremove doesn't break anything.  And I'm not sure it takes a package name argument.
<Bodsda> elky_work: cheers for op'ing and such lol  :~)
<Lardarse> patifa: boot into single user?
<cellwind929> I was wondering what would be the easiest way to fix the issues of poor connections on RT 2500 wifi cards. There is a launchpad bug, but it just says install seamonkey drivers, which is vague. Is there a good guide or way to fix the RT 2500 bug in 8.04
<ebaad> i'm looking at the bug report
<Wallgod> wm_eddie, ok.. thanks for ur time
<Wallgod> wm_eddie, and patience
<Bodsda> patifa: log in as root to resolve?
<Lardarse> Bodsda: effectively the same
<patifa> looks like it, Bodsda
<Bodsda> Lardarse: what do you mean?
<grovers> hello - I was wondering if the restricted formats wiki page is up to date for hardy, specifically because I'm having problems with occasional (~every 30 seconds) audio/video skipping in DVD playback
<Lardarse> Bodsda: in the grub menu, select the recovery mode option
<patifa> 127.0.0.1 computer-name <-- Needs to be added to /etc/hosts
<Bodsda> Lardarse: what are you telling me for?
<patifa> it's not Bodsda's problem, it's ebaad's problem.
<Bodsda> lol
<Lardarse> (known as single user because it is, and the word "single" is added to the options passed to the kernel)
<bullgard4> wastrel: This is correct. --  But this deviates from normal usage: Command's name and process's name are identical.
<Lardarse> Bodsda: because you asked me?
<patifa> ebaad you still there?
<Bodsda> Lardarse: i didnt understand why u said to me 'effectivly the same'
<amirman84> does anybody know whats going on when i hibernate and it says that pat entry 2 is already configured?
<ebaad> yes
<ebaad> I was just reading thru the bug report
<Lardarse> Bodsda: because root is disabled normally, unless you are in snigle user mode (which logs you in as root)
<bullgard4> elky_work: Thank you.
<ebaad> it is confusing
<wm_eddie> Aptitude is freezing on libmono-cecil0.5-cil  And now it's in a limbo where it can't be removed or installed,  How can I force dpkg to remove it completely?
<Bodsda> Lardarse: single user does not log you in as root
<ebaad> i wanted to check the host file and hostname file
<TOPSECRET> how can i use the feisty version of a package with gutsy
<Lardarse> Bodsda: hmm... it gives you root acces, though, doens't it?
<[Lowkey]> My webcam has a built in microphone, I just got the webcam to work but I cant get the mic to work. Can anyone help me?
<Bodsda> Lardarse: only if you have set and know a root passwd
<patifa> ebaad: It looks like you need to add 127.0.0.1 your-computer-name into /etc/hosts
<wm_eddie> TOPSECRET: try installing it, if it's compatible it'll install, else it's not possible to install it.
<Jordan_U> Bodsda, No, single user mode logs you in as root, password or not
<ebaad> but how can I edit the file if cant login as sudo
<adam7> Jordan_U, that is only if you haven't set a root password, IIRC
<student> how to format flash disk in ubuntu?
<amirman84> !hibernate
<ubottu> Factoid hibernate not found
<amirman84> !hibernation
<ubottu> Factoid hibernation not found
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: that would be extremely insecure and then why does it ask me for a username and passwd?
<ethan961> !suspend
<ubottu> Factoid suspend not found
<Bodsda> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wuxia> how do I tell ubuntu to  download + install all the dependencies required to build package X?
<wm_eddie> [Lowkey]: That depends on the webcam.  For my quickcam for notebooks pro it works out of the box.
<Bodsda> wuxia: by downloading package 'x'
<stdin> ebaad: you can start in recovery mode and use the command line text editor "nano"
<wuxia> Bodsda: no, there's some apt-get build source command
<ethan961> wuxia: apt-get build-dep package
<wuxia> ethan961: thank you
<wm_eddie> wuxia: apt-get build-dep packagename
<ebaad> ok I will restart in rescue mode and try to edit the file
<amirman84> can anybody tell me what a pat entry is? i hate talking to bots
<ebaad> thanks for all the help
<n2diy> student: check out the mlabel command?
<Lardarse> ebaad: good luck
<Jordan_U> Bodsda, If you have physical access to the machine there is no security provided by passwords without data encryption any way, the only way to boot in single user mode is with physical access
<ebaad> and please do something about the wierd people and their comments
<wastrel> bullgard4: i suggest you email the maintainer for the xorg package about your question.
<student> N2DIY HOW?
<wastrel> bullgard4: you're not likely to find an answer in a user support channel :]
<patifa> ebaad: Can you access the terminal?
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: erm -- so your saying i can choose recovery from grub and be root?
<ebaad> they should be reported and expelled from the room
<n2diy> man mlabel, and also man mtools
<Jordan_U> Bodsda, Yes
<ebaad> yes i can access the terminal
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: 5 mins -- testing theory
<ebaad> is there a better way
<Jordan_U> Bodsda, You can also boot a LiveCD and be root
<kneeki> Any ideas how I add nvidia drivers back to my restricted drivers listing?
<student> wHAT IS THE COMMAND FOR FORMATTING FLASH DRIVE
<wm_eddie> student: don't screem
<ere4si> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<patifa> ebaad: absolutely confirm that typing 'sudo nano' does it not let you enter your password due to the hostname problem.
<stdin> !format
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<[Lowkey]> wm_eddie: It's a Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000
<patifa> ...that it does not let you...
<student> sorry
<ere4si> np
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: u can become root in a terminal
<ebaad> yes i just checked and it is not allowing any action with sudo
<Jordan_U> Bodsda, Or do many other things with physical access, preventing logging in in single user mode would just give a false sense of security, *NIX people tend do be against things like that :)
<patifa> ebaad: Let's try a few other oddball methods, even though none of them should work, apparently they worked for the bug testers at some point.
<ebaad> oh ok
<Bodsda> Jordan_U: ur right theres an option to drop to root shell well thanks for the info - ;~)
<ebaad> give me the lead
<ebaad> i will try them
<patifa> ebaad: start aptitude from the terminal.  It recognises mouse input, use that to go to Actions -> Become root
<ebaad> i try to use cat and edit it that way but didnt work
<Bodsda> ebaad: use nano
<legend2440> student: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-format-your-flash-drive.html
<k20a> hello, i installed 32 bit firefox but it won't resolve any address i am on 64 and the 64 firefox works fine
<n2diy> student: mtools
<Bodsda> k20a: why use 32 FF then?
<cvd-pr> ubuntu dont have the new version of mail-notification that suport windos live mail
<k20a> bodsda cause my 64 plugins aren't working
<cvd-pr>  mail-notification 5
<ebaad> how can i start nano from here
<Bodsda> k20a: arent working is a big statement
<patifa> ebaad: any luck from aptitude?
<patifa> nano won't matter, it doesn't have the permissions any more then rest of the termainal.
<ebaad> i was able to start aptitude and became root
<patifa> oh
<patifa> :D
<patifa> the command is 'nano'
<ebaad> but how can I start nano from here
<Bodsda> sudo nano /path/to/file     ebaad
<bullgard4> wastrel: I will consider e-mailing the maintainer. --  Thank you for your thorough comments.
<patifa> Bodsda: he's already root, there's no sudo :|
<Bodsda> patifa: ok,.lol,.no harm
<patifa> actually
<patifa> you're in graphical mode, aren't you ebaad?
<speps> hey guys is there a way to manage applets on gnome-panel?
<k20a> bodsda my adobe flash plugin (which only comes 32 bit) is not working
<ebaad> yes
<mrpockets> man
<mrpockets> my shits freezing.
<patifa> Enter the command: gedit &
<k20a> mrpockets perhaps you have legacy hardware and would benefit from xubuntu?
<Bodsda> k20a: use 64 bit FF go to youtube and try and watch a vid, FF will have a little menu at the top appear syaing install plugins, click it, then choose the 2nd one (flash) install and reload oage
<ebaad> yes i am but, what ever I'm typing it starts listing packages
<patifa> O_o
<patifa> ebaad are you running kubuntu?
<student> my pc has a debian login how do i go back to its default login
<Bodsda> ebaad: press   ctrl+shift+t
<ebaad> no ubuntu
<k20a> bodsda i am not a noob the fact is my 64 bit firefox won't fully use the 32 bit flash plugin right
<zcat[1]> k20a: mine does!
<k20a> mine does for videos but not for cams
<Bodsda> k20a: well a fresh install here and its running fine so perhaps try providing more info then 'its not working'
<ebaad> yes i did ctrl+shift+t and it opened up another term window
<k20a> just did
<ebaad> and I tried sudo nano in that and it gave me the same error
<patifa> ebaad: You still have the root console open, right?
<k20a> i get error when i try to login to any webcam through flash
<Bodsda> !elaborate
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<poopuser> hello.hey i got problem(probably like most of ppl here) when i press alt + number i get square to instead for example hush sign.how to fix it?; (
<ebaad> yes the one I hit become root
<patifa> k we'll just use that, then
<wastrel> poopuser: you mean shift+number?
<k20a> bodsda my flash gets system error when i try to login to a flash based webcam
<poopuser> omg there is somehing wrong with my brain.thank u bye
<patifa> ebaad: just enter the command nano      All the commands are with ^ being Ctrl
<Bodsda> k20a: ok what error?
<ebaad> yes id did
<k20a> it exactly says system error
<Bodsda> patifa: graphically gedit would be easier for him
<zcat[1]> k20a: can you provide an exmple, eg URL that fails?
<kevineamigh> ok still trying to get my sound to work properly, alsa works great with my usb headset but ubuntu 8.04 uses pulse audio by default which does not work. There are many things I like about 8.04, but is there any way that I can set alsa as the default for sound instead of pulse audio
<k20a> yes any webcam on the net that is flash based it fails
<patifa> ebaad: one sec
<zcat[1]> I don't know any flash based webcams on the net
<ebaad> i tried vi and it also opened the file with read only permission
<patifa> read only?
<patifa> really?
<Bodsda> kevineamigh: system-->pref-->sound
<navetz> can anyone here help me get dual screen extended mode working
<patifa> k well do you know the name of your computer, ebaad?
<Bodsda> ebaad: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<ebaad> yes
<zcat[1]> I was watching our axis webcams a few days ago, no issue at all, but I din't think they use flash
<k20a> zcat[1] ifriends..
<patifa> Bodsda: sudo is busted for ebaad, I told you this before
<n2diy> !twinview | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Lardarse> patifa: might be worth having a look at  ls -l /etc/hosts ?
<patifa> yeah
<ebaad> it is owned by root
<Lardarse> it's the 10 characters on the left that i'm interested
<ebaad> and if i try anything vi, gedit, nedit or nano it only opens file in readonly state
<navetz> n2diy: i am trying to use xinerama because I have inted card. I have followed the steps but I get two blank screens when I try rebooting X
<patifa> anyways, ebaad, just to confirm, do you know the name of your computer?  Not sure if your yes answer was to me or Bodsda.
<Bodsda> patifa: ahh,.,. i forget quickly sorry dude, will keep the trap shut
<k20a> man even swiftweasel 32 bit didn't work
<Lardarse> ebaad: looks something like -rw-r--r--
<patifa> (It should be -rw-r--r--)
<Rabiddog> damn ubuntu and its dmraid bugs
<kevineamigh> Bodsda: I already changed all of the preferences in sound to alsa, and most things work through my headset just fine now, however there must be another setting because the sounds the system makes when it logs in and out still only come through the speakers and also enemy territory only sends sound through the speakers
<ebaad> yes i know the name and when I list the contents of the hosts file there was the workgroup added to the name
<ebaad> may be that is why it cannot recognize the name
<n2diy> navetz: hmm, just guessing, but try booting with the nodma, nopci, etc... options?
<ebaad> or resolve the name
<patifa> ebaad: sounds like it
<ebaad> so is there a way besied rebooting
<ebaad> besides
<zcat[1]> wow, what a shitty site.
<Bodsda> kevineamigh: for ET sound prefs will be ingame settings prob -- not sure bout system sound sorry
<n2diy> navetz: restart gdm?
<darkcrab> im having trouble with my trashcan, when I click empty the icon doesnt change or when I put a file in the trash, the icon doesnt change, until later, its like delayed. anybody heard of that?
<navetz> n2diy: what is nodma and nopci?
<navetz> n2diy: i have rebooting
<Bodsda> navetz: they are boot parameters/options
<patifa> ok ebaad, looking at the bug reports and whatnot
<navetz> n2diy: also I am using KDE, I dunno if that matters.
<n2diy> navetz: nodma is no direct memory access, I forget what no pci is?
<AbstortedMinds> my mouse wont work if any key is being held down, except shift, tab and a cntl and a few others, does anyone know of a fix? google has failed me
<patifa> 'hostname the-right-hostname' should fix things
<navetz> n2diy: oh ok, well I tried it with the default settings in that guide
<Gokee2> How do i get kde4?  I installed kde4 but still have a lot of kde3.5.x things around like konqueror.  I also don`t think anyhting has changed with my taskbar.
<n2diy> navetz: yes that would matter, you have to restarte kde instead of gdm.
<Bodsda> lol
<darkcrab> you didnt uninstall kde 3.5 first did you gokee
<vlad> hey ppl can somebody help me i need a ftp client with ssh or tsl encryption  im a linux noob
<Gokee2> No...  Do I need to?  I was hoping to have the old apps around in case I wanted them for anything....
<navetz> n2diy: rebooting my computer restarts kdm right?
<wastrel> vlad: gftp should work
<darkcrab> if you want kde 3.5 to be gone, yes.
<navetz> n2diy: also do I restart faster by just doing /etc/init.d/kdm restart ?
<kevineamigh> Bodsda: unfortunately et doesn't have a setting in game. Some other programs I had a issue with before did have a setting in the program, but not et. Also, since the system sounds don't work then there has to be another sound related issue with 8.04 that is causing the problem. I know I read they changed from alsa to pulse audio for 8.04, but I didn't think they would make it harder to use headsets in the new version then
<kevineamigh>  it was in the old one.  It just is kind of studpid
<n2diy> navetz: you might find better answers in #kubuntu, they play with kde?
<Gokee2> Hmm "Package kde is not installed"
<vlad> wastrel:  hey man i just installed gftp but it says i got not ssl activated or smth can u help me?
<navetz> n2diy: ah ok, I have asked there as well but no respone
<ebaad> its ok I will try the reboot in the secure mode thing and see if it fixes the issue
<wastrel> vlad: i don't use it sorry.  i use sftp on the command line
<ebaad> thanks for the help
<Gokee2> So what package sould I remove for kde 3.5?
<ebaad> and the time
<ethan961> !kde | Gokee2
<ubottu> Gokee2: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<patifa> ebaad: You'll need to make the edits anyways in the recovery console
<vlad> thx man
<maek> test
<darkcrab> im having trouble with my trashcan, when I click empty the icon doesnt change or when I put a file in the trash, the icon doesnt change, until later, its like delayed. anybody heard of that?
<stdin> Gokee2: when you install kde4 you have to choose to login to it, there'll be another entry in the login manager
<kevineamigh> I even tried to uninstall pulse audio but it I do it says that it has to uninstall the ubuntu desktop
<ebaad> yes i will try that way
<Bodsda> AbstortedMinds: a quick google was all thats needed -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417089
<patifa> ebaad: Did the hostname command not work?
<Bodsda> kevineamigh: sorry not sure what to suggest
<n2diy> navetz: Ok, when the Xwindow splash screen comes up for you to log in, is there an options menu to select from?
<ebaad> it cannot make edits in the hosts file only in hostname file
<Gokee2> stdin, I told it to use kdm-4 as the default splash screen
<patifa> odd
<ebaad> no problem
<ebaad> thnx anyway
<patifa> well try the recovery console, then.  Shouldn't be any wierd write permissions there
<ebaad> see you soon
<Bodsda> patifa: can u not use chowner or chmod to give write access to the file?@
<stdin> Gokee2: who told you that? it doesn't matter which you use, kdm/kdm-kde4/gdm
<navetz> n2diy: yes, the probelm is when I configure my xorg to use dual screen, I don't get to a splash screen
<n2diy> navetz: hmmm, sorry, I'm lost, I don't run dual screens.
<navetz> n2diy: alright, thanks :)
<n2diy> navetz: GL
<Gokee2> I logged out and choose kde4...  Wow does it ever look awful!
<patifa> vlad: you might want to try "gftp-gtk", a package you cn install from the synaptic package manager.
<amirman84> gokee2: you can make KDE look ok by a lot of customization
<patifa> It's a 'classic' FTP client with SSH support
<DanaG> Argh, I can't bookmark anything in Firefox!
<DanaG> What gives?
<DanaG> I go to "organize" and I get three completely empty panes.
<amirman84> gokee2: that's why a lot of people prefer KDE, more customization, but i still use GNOME :) it does look better
<amirman84> gokee2: but KDE4 lacks in customization options so it sucks
<DanaG> ARGH!
<qman__> Hi everyone, I had a question regarding screen brightness adjustment on my dell laptop in ubuntu 8.04. When I press the fn+ keys to adjust the screen brightness, it does adjust, but instead of just going one notch, it adjusts about 60% of the bar in that direction. Is there any way to adjust how much it changes with each keypress?
<n2diy> DanaG: who owns the Bookmark file?
<end-user> GNOME vs KDE: I find I prefer whichever one I'm not using at the time ;)
<ackbahr> Hello! Can I clean a faulty Hardy upgrade from the CD I just downloaded and toasted?
<DanaG> It's on fat32, so there's no such thing as permissions.
<kevineamigh> ok well since my problem with my headset does not have a current solution by the looks of it since I've spent like a week trying to find one, I have a rather simple question to ask that probably has a easy solution
<patifa> ackbahr: how 'toasted' did you get?
<Gokee2> Hmm I did not like gnome when I tried it.  I mostly use xfce, but kde4 is really REALLY bad!  I think something must be set wrong
<DanaG> drwxrwxrwx  2 root shadow     4096 2008-05-01 22:56 bookmarkbackups
<DanaG> stuff like that.
<kevineamigh> how do I get number lock to be on by default on startup
<Bodsda> ackbahr: did u put it in a toaster?
<patifa> I'd like to know that one, too.  My numlock light turns on it, but numlock isn't actually active.
<n2diy> DanaG: ok root owns it, who are you?
<DanaG> It's set to 777 permissions, though.
<kevineamigh> my password has numbers in it along with letters so it is much more convient if number lock is on
<ackbahr> patifa: I backed it in a oven, actually (parmigiano, olive oil on a slice of brown bread)
<Bodsda> ackbahr: sounds nice
<ackbahr> patifa: But my laptop is more or less in the same state as if I had put it in a toaster, thanks to this Hardy upgrade!
<n2diy> DanaG: ok on the 777, bad practice. And it is called bookmarkbackups?
<DanaG> That's just one of the folders there; all files in the profile are there.
<ackbahr> Bodsda: More seriously, is there something else to do than wipe everything and start over?
<OzFalcon> Ackbar!
<DanaG> I mean, all are 777.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and some pages are bookmarkable, but some are not.
<patifa> ackbahr: Still need to be more specific.   Does GRUB start?  Can you make it to flash screen?  Does it power on?
<ackbahr> OzFalcon: AckbaHr
<Bodsda> ackbahr: you want a clean install -- tar your /home then put it on a seperate hd then reinstall, other then that, not really
<OzFalcon> ackbahr, ;-)
<patifa> err, that's splash screen
<n2diy> DanaG: use my nick in your replies, so I can pull them out of the noise!
<navetz> how can I find out what intel graphics card I have?
<qman__> navetz: lspci
<navetz> i think i have i810 but i am not sure
<n2diy> navetz: lshw
<arvind_khadri> navetz, lspci
<kevineamigh> I know it's hard to press the number lock button everytime I boot up to put in my password, but I've kind of got used to not having to do it over the years
<navetz> thanks
<ackbahr> patifa: This is what went wrong : dpkg is screwed up and would only install things again after I wiped its memory, and my graphical settings are completely off.
<OzFalcon> ackbahr, Couldn't figure out why I couldn't change nick...... Then I used Ackbar (Like Frak). ANd your right there!
<qman__> does anyone know how to configure the screen brightness controls for a laptop?
<AHMAGHNEJAD> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS CAMEL DICK
<Bodsda> !ops | AHMAGHNEJAD
<ubottu> AHMAGHNEJAD: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<AHMAGHNEJAD> YELLO
<FloodBot2> AHMAGHNEJAD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ackbahr> patifa: And stupid things happen like zombies, no subtitles in videos, .....
<n2diy> !ops | AHMAG
<ubottu> AHMAG: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<AbstortedMinds> Bodsda that fixed it thanks a million man!
<Bodsda> cheers stdin
<snowveil> I have appeared to have lost a drive partition when installing ubuntu this morning, anyone have any ideas as to why?
<Bodsda> AbstortedMinds: what did?
<snowveil> I've got 2 drives, 4 partitions
<ackbahr> Bodsda: Yes, that was a good decision....
<snowveil> one of those 4 partitions was used for ubuntu (well, split into 2 for the swap as well)
<OzFalcon> snowveil, you let it auto part.
<snowveil> I didn't
<navetz> this is my dispaly controler: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<snowveil> I manually did it
<Bodsda> ackbahr: yeah ;~)
<navetz> does that mean I am using i810 intel?
<navetz> I am not to familiar with this
<tech0007> snowveil: did u format it
<arvind_khadri> navetz, yeah
<snowveil> no
<OzFalcon> snowveil, Hmmm. Is the part GONE or just unmounted?
<Rabiddog> Any experts with dmraid on?
<snowveil> I set it to ignore that partition
<navetz> arvind_khadri: thanks
<snowveil> I guess just unmounted?
<lapar> hoi .. I'm trying to install 7.10 without install ...
<patifa> Classic 945G integrated graphics on navetz's computer.  I had a used dell with that once.
<snowveil> I'm not sure
<barana> gday all
<snowveil> I can't figure out how to find it
<lapar> what file shall I fix>
<FloodBot2> snowveil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lapar> I remember there is one particular python file
<arvind_khadri> navetz, welcome
<ackbahr> Bodsda: So you see it's not that bad, but it's clearly crippled
<snowveil> tech0007: how would I go about seeing if it's simply just not mounted?
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: how's the usplash?
<Bodsda> ackbahr: yeah, reinstall would be best
<barana> is there anyone here who wants to help me get my cdrom functioning?
<tech0007> snowveil: use gparted
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, pissed off and left it :)
<ackbahr> Bodsda: I backed up /home, but before I do a complete reinstall, is there something else I should backup?
<tech0007> snowveil: what filesystem is it?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, had issues with xserver after words ...now proper
<snowveil> it is either ntfs or fat32, I can't recall
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: seems the kernel was trying to allocate resources twice
<Bodsda> ackbahr: nope -- ul  lose installed apps but thats it,.,. just reinstall now m8
<snowveil> I'm thinking it's fat32 but I'm not 100% positive
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: from what I read
<n2diy> ! backup | ackbahr
<ubottu> ackbahr: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tijn> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, yeah...i feel i need to tweak it myself the kernel ...but have no idea
<zvacet> ackbahr : var/cache/apt/archives with aptoncd ( it is in synaptic)
<ackbahr> n2diy: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, afterwards its assigning the region but display doesnt show up
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, you could take a copy of  /var/cache/apt/archives  (to save some re-downloading possibly)
<tech0007> snowveil: you should see it when you do dmesg | grep sda
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: there's a good howto at the forums
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ACPI issues right
<tech0007> snowveil: or dmesg | grep sdb
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: you are comfortable playing with kernel programming?
<ackbahr> DistroJockey: What's in this folder?
<DistroJockey> zvacet, beat me to it :)
<DSMatthews> NetworkManager is poop! It will not set up WPA with Hidden SSID, but you can do it using these instructions, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539, anyone know why NM does not do a complete setup of interfaces?
<n2diy> ackbahr: GL
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: I would have thought mem address
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, downloaded apt-get updates/installs
<darkcrab> yes it will ds
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, my cousin is kernel hacker so if i cant do ,he can guide me
<Rabiddog> DSMatthews: cause teh devs got lazy? :)
<ariqs> can someone please explain to me how to get WINE to run a program right? I'm trying to run warcraft 3 with it, and when I load it, it runs like utter crap
<zvacet> ackbahr : all packages you downloaded with synaptic or apt-get
<DSMatthews> ACK
<Bodsda> ariqs: #winehq
<darkcrab> it very much will DS
<darkcrab> your doing something wrong
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, aah ok ... i feel Ubuntu is trying to bring in a lot of changes which are not good...its going hayward
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: ask in #ubuntu-kernel, they are quite now.
<Rabiddog> darkcrab: always the users fault :P
<darkcrab> heh
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, :) thanks for that
<ackbahr> DistroJockey: Ah, ok.... I was rather thinking of some setting things like printer settings, little tweakings I did now and then.... Where are they likely to be?
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: it's a lts - think long term
<darkcrab> if I didnt know it for a fact I wouldnt have said it
<barana> is three anyone here who could help me sort out my optical drive plz?
<Rabiddog> darkcrab: hehe
<omnz0r> ikonia: I don't know if you remember, but I had some trouble getting fully maximized windows on an external monitor, that mirrors my laptop because the resolution wasn't set properly. I haven't found an elegant way to do it, but if I move the window's titlebar down to the bottom of the screen (so it's below the 800 height of my laptop) and then maximize it, it works as expected. Just to let you nkow.
<DSMatthews> It should be a "no brainer", that is the point of a GUI, in the end I wrote the required parameters to /etc/network/interfaces
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, they should all be in your home dir
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, all the .whatever folders
<darkcrab> it is a no brainer ds my friend
<OzFalcon> snowveil, Have you run "ls /dev/sd*"  ???
<ere4si> barana: is it listed in /etc.fstab?
<darkcrab> just choose other network
<darkcrab> enter your ssid
<ere4si> */etc/fstab
<tijn> any know problems with firefox 3?
<darkcrab> enter wpa
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, they be hidden by default
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, this is long term but what about the ones that follow .... i feel really weird about such a small release cycle....should be atleast a year gap ....
<ackbahr> DistroJockey: Ah yep, that's right....
<DSMatthews> Well I must have to much brain then....
<darkcrab> and enter your key
<ariqs> bodsda: wine channel people are not helpful. They're linux elitists
<snowveil> which dir should I run that from, OzFalcon?
<patifa> tijn: flash randomly crashes FF3
<ackbahr> DistroJockey: Yep, I know.... How can I display them to copy them?
 * Rabiddog slaps his damn newly upgraded ubuntu kernel...........I guess I need to remember how I recompiled the kernel to support dmraid and slowed the startup by about 3 secs for the raid array to spin up, dang ubuntu won't recognize my /home drive which is a raid array
<darkcrab> flash works better in epiphany
<barana> ere: ill look
<sz0> I have a Python which I want to run it on a server.  I can run succesfully it on 8.04 desktop but not on server.  Here is the command: python -c "import socket, struct; struct.unpack('L', socket.inet_aton(\"172.17.7.100\"))[0]" , It gives the error message "struct.error: unpack requires a string argument of length 8".  Any idea about this?
<OzFalcon> snowveil, any
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: 3 years support for the lts - I hang off until 8.04.1 for a regular use desktop install
<Bodsda> ariqs: yes,.,.but i bet they are helpfull
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, in Nautilus, goto View - Show Hidden Files (or press Ctrl+H)
<DSMatthews> I tried everything logical on two laptops with different chip sets, on both NM fails, but setting up interfaces works!
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, whats that ??
<snowveil> just ran it OzFalcon
<darkcrab> dont know what to tell you DS, I have never had a problem.
<ackbahr> DistroJockey: Yep, found that.... :) Sorry for asking before checking!
<n2diy> ere4si: me too.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, dont you feel a release cycle of 6 months is too short??
<DistroJockey> ackbahr, np, needed a warmup ;)
<DSMatthews> or a solution? ;_0
<tech0007> snowveil: sudo /sbin/parted /dev/sdX print
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: I have 8.04 on a "testing" machine - the comp I do work on has 7.10
<stdin> sz0: try #python
<darkcrab> the solution is that Network Manager has always worked for me.
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: yes
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: 6 months seems less than optimal
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: no, LTS is on a three year release cycle, IIRC?
<DSMatthews> used *nix since 1996, I'm not that green....
<OzFalcon> snowveil, then try something like this "sudo fdisk /dev/sda -l"
<sz0> stdin: Ok.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, we wont loose Users in six months or so....by making the cycle so short we make every thing so unstable
<barana> ere4si: is seems to be there under scd0 - yes
<OzFalcon> snowveil, to list the partitions on that disk.
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, :) am talking about the release cycle not the support :)
<kevineamigh> I really think that a new operating system that is developed in today's world should not have so many issues when it comes to sound, number lock, or some of the other issues people have that they shouldn't have to worry about in the first place
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: following distrowatch.com - users want the latest/newest
<darkcrab> ubuntu has tons of issues, im just boreed
<darkcrab> so I installed it
<TooFly> Hello! I'm very new and have a question regarding installing Ubuntu. I have both an on-board graphics card, as well as a PCI-express card, and I am having trouble beginning the installation from CD.
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: Well, if you have three years of support, why worry about the current releases?
<ere4si> barana: and what isn't it doing pls - sorry I missed the original post
<TooFly> Anyone know what I'm supposed to do?
<patifa> TooFly: What's the error?
<DSMatthews> Ubuntu is great, and getting better all the time, but some core functions are still klunky.
<snowveil> OzFalcon, under gparted I'm only seeing one drive, not both of them
<TooFly> I begin the install, and the computer reboots and goes black.
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, ok we can make the cycle a year and half .... and i really dont think Canonical should care about people who are leaving
<TooFly> It looks like my monitor is cycling between analog and digital trying to get a signal.
<snowveil> however, ubuntu is able to recognize both drives and 3 of the 4 partitions
<stdin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GG2> what's better Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<bullgard4> [Hardy] In what directory does tracker store its undex files?
<bullgard4> [Hardy] In what directory does tracker store its index files?
<LSD|Ninja> GG2: which do you prefer, GNOME or KDE?
<Rabiddog> Ubuntu video recognition sucks
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am having problems with installing the package 'hal' since I upgraded to hardy.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9406/
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: seen the popularity contest app in ubuntu...
<GG2> I haven't used KDE
<DistroJockey> snowveil, Gparted has a dropdown menu to change the drive you are viewing
<DSMatthews> Kubuntu is for KDE people, more windows like in some ways.
<GG2> no clue
 * Rabiddog knows os a great script that will get nvidia video working with glx right off the bat
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, :) no comments
<snowveil> haha, there it is
<patifa> TooFly: Does the CD even start with the selection menu?
<DistroJockey> :)
<GG2> Kubunto is easier to use?
<OzFalcon> snowveil, Is gparted some extra install?
<norty> Question: I just upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10, but when I try to play videos like youtube or myspace the sound doesn't work... how do I fix this?
<snowveil> looks like the drive in question is still there
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, yeah i did ,why do we need all that....
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: trolling?
<TooFly> Yes, it does. I select install from the menu.
<snowveil> /dev/sdb2
<patifa> TooFly: Then what happens?
<TooFly> I tried "install in safe graphics mode" as well, and it does the same thing.
<Carbonflux> does anyone know where the routing table is in Ubuntu ?
<william__> hey um ubuntu studio isnt very good at installing other things eyecandy or games or alot of apps i noticed......sigh
<barana> sorry mate - its not mounting on the desktop- and i go into the fie browser and when i click it a requester bow tell me it cant mount. i also look int the dev/cdrom0 folder and its empty
<darkcrab> depends whether you like gnome or kde GG2
<Carbonflux> I can't find it in /etc/routes
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: it's a mindset perhaps
<TooFly> It loads the kernel, and the screen goes black
<Rabiddog> norty: make sure you don't have adblock installed
<Rabiddog> in firefox
<ere4si> barana: ?
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, no not at all do you want me to move to OT
<TooFly> And stays black :(
<DSMatthews> Some people like Kubuntu because is seems more familiar, but it is just a desktop...
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, perhaps
<darkcrab> is it better to install firefox addons from synaptic or from the browser
<DistroJockey> TooFly, I assume it is the Desktop CD you are trying?
<n2diy> arvind_khadri: sure, give me a sec.
<TooFly> yes
<Rabiddog> TooFly: do u figure it finished loading?
<zvacet> GG2 : i think that depends on your habit but you can try it if you want to and then decide which one you like
<DistroJockey> TooFly, if you can, try the Alternate CD
<arvind_khadri> n2diy, fine
<TooFly> yeah it reaches 100%
<bullgard4> Carbonflux: It is in the kernel. Run 'route' in a GNOME terminal.
<TooFly> where can I get it, and what's the difference?
<norty> Rabiddog, i looked those all plugins, extensions and add-ons in firefox but i dont see adblock... ?
<patifa> TooFly: Installer is text-only in alternate CD
<darkcrab> i refuse to use to kde personally, i will only use gnome
<Rabiddog> ok then its something else
<DSMatthews> Ubuntu / Gnome suits some people more, it's clean and streamlined.
<Rabiddog> norty
<keegan> hi , when i connect to an unsecured wireless network , i get the following message. authenticated, Associated with AP (machine address),  invalid aid value 0 , Rx Assoc rep, AP denied Association. I cant connect even with vista. Its a netgear AP. Any ideas
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rabiddog> TooFly: is this a live cd.....or a hdd install?
<Carbonflux> bullgard1, what if I want alter the routes so they persist when I reboot ?
<norty> Rabiddog, It seems to only ont work when the player is built-in to the site
<TooFly> I'm sorry, I'm not quite sure. I downloaded the image, burned it to a CD, and booted off the CD.
<icesword> sigh.... the same story, same dialogue
<darkcrab> probably that network keegan
<barana> sorry mate - its not mounting on the desktop- and i go into the file browser and when i click it, a requester tells me it cant mount. i also look in the dev/cdrom0 folder and its empty.
<DSMatthews> keegan: are you using DHCP?
<TooFly> I guess live CD?
<snowveil> how can I tell what mounted name corresponds with the /dev/sdX name?
<Rabiddog> norty, I had issues until I installed non-free flashplayer and removed adblock (this is not the same as adblock plus)
<patifa> keegan: It sounds like a MAC address filter.  Furthermore it doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem, but more likely a problem with a misconfigured router blocking wireless access.
<barana> ere4si  ^
<Shadow420> well I have noticed that when I am trying to run a java game on hardy it's just a bad of using it like gutsy I may have to reinstall it because I upgraded it
<tech0007> snowveil: mount
<stdin> snowveil: type "mount" in a terminal
<Rabiddog> TooFly: hmm
<GG2> Is there anything as good as mIRC on linux?  this XChat doesn't even come close
<ere4si> barana: is that with one cd or several?
<keegan> DSMatthews:  yes i am using DHCP.
<tech0007> GG2: try pidgin
<darkcrab> Ah, that makes since Rabi, I think I had that problem before.
<keegan> patifa:  how do i find out if its a MAC address filter
<zcat[1]_> http://xkcd.com/416/
<Rabiddog> GG2: what do u mean is it lacking?
<DSMatthews> Keegan: Do you have admin access on the WiFi router?
<TooFly> I suspect it is a problem with the fact that I have both an on-board video card and another video card in my PCI-express, which is what my monitor is connected to.
<bullgard4> Carbonflux: Please use the 'route' command for that purpose. See 'man route'.
<hellues> hey
<ruang1> hei juga
<Rabiddog> GG2: or try chatzilla with the faces theme
<Carbonflux> thank you bullgard4 :)
<Shadow420> GG2 there is other IRC programs for linux just google irc programs for linux
<keegan> DSMatthews:  no i do not have admin access to the WIFi router.
<Carbonflux> I understand
<darkcrab> i hate chatzilla
<icesword> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DistroJockey> TooFly, to get it, go to the following link and tick the box below the green download link:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Rabiddog> TooFly: disable onboard video
<darkcrab> x-chat 4tw
<norty> Rabiddog, what is non-free flash player?
<barana> ere4si: no just one cd its a combo drive - im trying to read the installed cd
<patifa> keegan: All I know is that, by the error, the netgear AP is going through the motions to connect you, then deciding it wants to deny you access.  Ubuntu's wireless driver responds to the deny message and ends the connection attempt.
<TooFly> DistroJockey: Thank you
<darkcrab> adobe flash norty
<Rabiddog> norty the one that comes direct from adobe flash
<TooFly> Rabiddog: is this done in BIOS?
<ere4si> barana: soory - I meant disk not drive
<DSMatthews> keegan: did you look at, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<DistroJockey> TooFly, there may be a workaround you can use if you don't wan't or can't download another 700 odd MB though)
<Rabiddog> yes depends on mobo
<darkcrab> adobe only problems rpms now which I think is fedora core.
<ere4si> *sorry
<snowveil> well, it appears that sdb2 is the other partition on the drive that ubuntu is installed on
<TooFly> What would the workaround be?
<barana> *installer
<Rabiddog> darkcrab: huh
<TooFly> Is this a common problem?
<zcat[1]_> 'non-free' just means it's not open-source, it diesn't mean anyone has to pay money to use it..
<tech0007> !adobe
<ubottu> Factoid adobe not found
<OzFalcon> WTF, Why does gparted have option to unmount, But none to mount???
<icesword> yep
<patifa> TooFly: Before you attempt that.  Could you try hooking your monitor up to the onboard video after the kernel starts to load?
<keegan> patifa:  seems likely. how can i change my MAC address on ubuntu ?
<DistroJockey> TooFly, you're welcome. I always get the Alternate as it supports more install scenarios)
<snowveil> and my second, 200gb drive, which should be split into two partitions, is only showing up as one large partition in GParted
<Shadow420> well adobe flash is becoming open-sourced
<ere4si> !wtf | OzFalcon
<ubottu> OzFalcon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darkcrab> adobe's website, Rabidog, only provides an RPM package now, and you cannot use that on ubuntu
<TooFly> patifa: good idea, let me try
<darkcrab> so basically we are stuck with flash-nonfree
<Rabiddog> darkcrab: idiots....
<sriramoman> can someone tell me what is wrong with the following script?
<sriramoman> if [ ! -f "calendar" ]; then echo "making"; mkdir "calendar"; else echo "Hi"; fi ;
<snowveil> could ubuntu have merged the two partitions into one, even though they're not directly related with the installation?
<TooFly> i'm gonna feel dumb if this works :)
<Rabiddog> lol
<helai> ubuntu is not so good as I think
<DSMatthews> Keegan: no point changing the MAC if you can't see the list of allowed MAC numbers set onb the WiFi router.
<Rabiddog> helai: don't think :P
<Shadow420> helai it all depends on your taste
<zvacet> TooFly : did you disabled on p your graphic in BIOS
<keegan> DSMatthews:  i think i know the list of allowed MAC address.
<icesword> helai, hmm, define "not so good"
<snowveil> strange though, because it's a 200gb drive, and the partition that makes up that drive is only listed as 107GB
<stdin> sriramoman: you're checking for a file "-f" you want to check for a dir "-d"
<Carbonflux> bullgard1, my problem is a I have a device on my internal net I want to get at, its at 192.168.1.1 my router and gateway etc are one 192.168.0.1 and all the computer are 0.x addy, if I change the subnet mask to 255.255.0.0 I can get it the device from my windows machine but not my Ubuntu machine, its weird, it should be working
<mmmiiikkkeee>  I am having problems with installing the package 'hal' since I upgraded to hardy.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9406/
<snowveil> so there is definitely still either extra unformatted space on there, or the other partition exists
<darkcrab> yea, I am finding epiphany to be a much more compatible browser in gnome.
<sriramoman> stdin, ok. i shall try.
<emergion> Hello, anyone had a problem with 8.04 freezing on boot?
<darkcrab> though I do like the firefox extra features.
<emergion> sorry shutdown :P
<knix> Why is the hardy installer telling me / must be at least 2gb, that's insanity
<keegan> DSMatthews:  since its an unsecured network a promiscous scan will show me MAC addresses of all machines connecting.
<patifa> TooFly: I'm suspecting that you still have onboard video enabled.  After Ubuntu starts up, it loads up the simplist drivers at first, which is probably starting up your onboard video.  Without manually changing back to PCI-e with a different graphics driver, it'll stay using that onboard.  However if you disable onboard, the basic driver (vesa) will start up your PCI-e graphics card in VESA mode.
<sriramoman> stdin, what is the common tag for both file and dir?
<helai> of course I also don't think winxp is good
<darkcrab> 2 gb for what knix?
<Rabiddog> darkcrab: me too
<knix> darkcrab: my / partition
<tech0007> snowveil: what does fdisk -l /dev/sdb2 say?
<stdin> sriramoman: "-e" (exists)
<Carbonflux> heh, this channel is too busy anymore
<knix> It's giving me an error telling me to make it larger
<zcat[1]_> adobe's site shows tar.gz, rpm and yum packages.. who said they only do rpm?!
<tech0007> snowveil: sorry fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Rabiddog> patifa: thats why I suggested disabling it in bios
<darkcrab> na, thats not possible knix
<sriramoman> ok
<helai> this is why I migrate to ubuntu
<knix> darkcrab: what's not?
<DSMatthews> Keegan: some chip sets will allow MAC change, if the Linux driver for it has that option, it isn't a priority
<TooFly> OK, I tried connecting my monitor to onboard video after kernel loaded - no dice. I'll fuddle through BIOS and try to disable the onboard video
<Rabiddog> zcat[1]_: heh teach me to take darkcrab 's word for it
<snowveil> "cannot open sdb"
<zvacet> knix : that is realy minimum
<darkcrab> 2 gib partition? could it be, maybe.
<Shadow420> helai I am a WinXP/Ubuntu user
<tech0007> snowveil: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<amen51> hi, the flash plugin(s) for firefox does not seem to work under ubuntu 8.04? (e.g. CNN website complains)
<zcat[1]_> I never take anyone's word for anything :)
<keegan> DSMatthews:  I have an intel pro,
<knix> zvacet: maybe if you make your entire system on / like a fool
<patifa> TooFly: If your PCI-e graphics card also has two outputs, try both of them.
<darkcrab> well, I only have ubuntu on here right now
<Shadow420> helai I use linux as an OS to get away from windows for awhile
<Rabiddog> zcat[1]_: :D
<helai> yes I also have this two os installed
<knix> I have /usr /var /home /boot /tmp all on their own partitions ...
<cycom> knix: it's not so foolish if your drive is small.
<knix> My drive isn't small =(
<DSMatthews> keegan: look up the driver docs for it....
<TooFly> patifa: Yet another good idea!
<patifa> I remember when I first put in a PCI-e card, it defaulted to the DVI output, when all I had was a VGA monitor hooked up to the VGA output.
<norty> Rabiddog, how do i download that flash player, is there an apt-get command or something?
<keegan> DSMatthews:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG  , can u direct me to some documentation where i can chane the MAC address.
<zcat[1]_> if adobe made a .deb I wouldn't trust them anyhow... they'd probably try to bundle the yahoo search toolbar for firefox with it :(
<keegan> DSMatthews:  thanks.
<tech0007> norty: flash-plugin-nonfree
<OzFalcon> Why doesn't gparted have option to mount???
<Rabiddog> patifa: yeah i had a issue with one port not working under linux,,,,,I forget the option I had to enable as a option on the kernel boot to get it to work
<cycom> knix: no, but calling someone a fool before you know the details of why they did something can be evidence that your brain is.
<barana> ere4si: r u still there?
<helai> just like thunder,this is easy for me to download stuffs
<snowveil> sdb is accounted for
<Shadow420> helai heck if I wanted to I could have 3 on my PC
<snowveil> I'm gonna run it for sda
<ere4si> barana:
<darkcrab> it works amen, just not well
<bastadr> hallo .... how to install 7.10 WITHOUT FORMAT?
<tech0007> norty: flashplugin-nonfree
<zvacet> knix : CD is ~700MB and after decompressing what so you think how much space will need
<bastadr> please .. I'm in the middle of it
<Rabiddog> norty: actually it may be in ubuntu's non free repository iirc
<patifa> TooFly: It'll probably never touch something like an s-video by default, but a VGA/DVI pair it definately could.
<stdin> OzFalcon: because it's a partitioning tool, and partitions need to be unmounted to edit them
<snowveil>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<snowveil> /dev/sdb1               1         892     7164958+  83  Linux
<snowveil> /dev/sdb2             893        9187    66629587+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<snowveil> /dev/sdb3            9188        9729     4353615   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<cycom> bastadr: resize your partitions...
<FloodBot2> snowveil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tech0007> !paste | snowveil
<ubottu> snowveil: please see above
<darkcrab> there are better gecko based browsers out there though and there is opera too
<snowveil> I just used paste.ubuntu.com :-/
<devrethman> Are there any linux AIM clients that support video?
<amen51> darkcrab, used to work fine in 7.04
<zcat[1]_> hehe, let's all flood the channel with don't flood trigegrs..
<knix> zvacet: / is used for almost nothing ... I have a seperate /usr /var /boot /tmp /home ...
<OzFalcon> stdin, k
<norty> Rabiddog, it says that i already have it...
<darkcrab> yea, its probably because of firefox 3 or its a new bug
<darkcrab> there is a fix
<Rabiddog> then remove the other flashplayers that u have installed
<darkcrab> but I forget the download
<Rabiddog> norty:
<ere4si> barana: I asked if it was with one disk or several...?
<amen51> darkcrab, can you watch CNN?
<darkcrab> let me check
<TooFly> yeah I have DVI/VGA on my monitor. My PCI-e card has DVI and VGA, and my onboard has only VGA. I plugged the DVI from monitor into my PCI-e card, and the VGA from monitor into the onboard.
<Shadow420> bastadr you have to format because linux uses a differentfilesystem than windows or other OS's
<TooFly> Now I have no video at all :(
<Rabiddog> ....
<TooFly> I at least got the boot menu with VGA in my PCI-e card
<zvacet> knix :O.K.
<Rabiddog> too fly did u disable onboard video?
<snowveil> oh, ok, I get it
<tech0007> TooFly: i think u should use either not both if you have 1 monitor
<DSMatthews> keegan: not off the top of me head... sorry... that is the problem I had today, finding relevant and uptodate info for a specific setup.
<patifa> TooFly: The VGA doesn't work past the boot menu?
<Shadow420> bastadr you have to format because linux uses a different FileSystem than windows or other OS's
<TooFly> OK.
<helai> but from time to time,you will stick in the mud of the we site,(ie incompatibility)
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am having problems with installing the package 'hal' since I upgraded to hardy.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9406/  ... Is this the right place to ask about this problem?
<keegan> DSMatthews:  its okay. thanks a lot for the help given
<snowveil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9410/
<darkcrab> yes I can watch CNN amen51
<amen51> which plugin did you install
<barana> ere4si: sorry i replied a little while ago i have just one but _it is_ a combo drive
<Shadow420> helai I deal with that constantly because I have an older system at home
<darkcrab> flash-nonfree
<nickthorley> hi all - i installed a network wireless driver via ndis. if i go into it the driver is showing as hardware present but when i click the network settings box all cards are greyed out - is this because networkmanager has control?
<Rabiddog> norty did u check for other installed flash players?
<tech0007> snowveil: are you referring to the swap/solaris partition?
<DSMatthews> keegan: google is your friend, if you spend time wading through all the noise
<amen51> ok, thanks
<snowveil> sda is only showing one partition, when it should be two (107gb and roughly 80gb)
<norty> Rabiddog, no..
<helai> yes,linux system is always good for old hardware
<barana> ere4si: and yeah there is only one disk in it.
<Rabiddog> u should only have 1 flashplayer installed at a time, otherwise they conflict
<snowveil> when opening the 107gb partition in ubuntu's GUI, it shows that it is only 107gb in size, not the full 187
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<darkcrab> the only thing ubuntu wont detect is my dialup, but frankly oh well
<darkcrab> I doubt I will ever have a need for my dialup
<darkcrab> on my laptop
<ere4si> barana: I saw that - then said I meant disks not drives - the round shiny things - try another disk and see if it is the same
<aLeSD> hi ... how can I run awn and emerald on startup ?
<snowveil> however, when running that sudo fdisk command it only lists one parition, being the full size
<zcat[1]> helai: you gotta be kidding.. Hardy is slow on machines that still run XP pretty well, it's only light compared to Vista!
<mmmiiikkkeee> zvacet: I get the same out put with ﻿sudo dpkg --configure -a.   it still does not install!
<darkcrab> the opensource flashplayer gnash sucks so bad.
<Rabiddog> zcat[1]: u gotta be kidding
<ikt> flash + firefox :<
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee : sudo apt-get -f install
<darkcrab> my machine was made for xp and hardy runs really fast.
<Rabiddog> dark I agree
<zcat[1]> I can still run XP in 128M ram, ubuntu is dog slow with that little.
<Rabiddog> ...
<darkcrab> in fact, hardy uses less ram on my system than xp did.
<ikt> xp with 128mb of ram would be dog slow as well
<helai> why you don't chose xfce instead
<tech0007> snowveil: try mounting that SFS partition as NTFS
<ikt> we never recommended xp with less than 256mb of ram, and that 256 was just for xp
<TooFly> I'm sorry, my BIOS is confusing me. There is no option for "onboard video" in the menu. There is a PCI/PnP setup menu. I have change the field "Init Display First" from "PCI" to "PCI Express." Is this it?
<darkcrab> ok, you can only run xp in 128 mgs of ram hacked zcat.
<snowveil> sorry to be so ignorant, but how would I go about doing that?
<snowveil> because it should be ntfs
<zcat[1]> I dunno, perhaps it's just my expectation, I haven't actually run XP for a while but I'm pretty sure it wasn't this slow in 128M
<barana> ere4si: oops sorry yeah tried a few discs dvds too but same issue
<desneedy_> I've just installed xubuntu on my pc, and unfortunately have forgetten the root passwd.
<patifa> doesn't sound right, TooFly.  What's your Motherboard and/or BIOS maker?
<Rabiddog> zcat: its nt ubuntu its gnome
<desneedy_> What can I do?
<Slart> desneedy_: there is no root password.. do you mean your user password?
<darkcrab> if you ran xp right now it woudl be super slow in 128m zcat
<darkcrab> trust me
<TooFly> patifa: ECS (some $50 mobo :()
<mmmiiikkkeee> zvacet:  it gets to " Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald" and hangs and says: " initscript hal, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing hal (--configure):"
<darkcrab> xp needs 512 minimum
<zcat[1]> ubuntu -is- gnome .. if I wanted kde or xfce i'd have said kubuntu or xubuntu
<ere4si> barana: the drive might be dying - can you try the same disks in another comp?
<darkcrab> unless you nlite it
<zionpsyfer> zcat[1]: I'm running ubuntu server on an old 233 with 64M.  apache, mysql, proftpd.  runs well enough.
<Rabiddog> desneedy_: boot recovery and select root, then passwd (username)
<patifa> TooFly: name some other BIOS options :S
<kane77> zcat[1], try running xfce instead of gnome, I was running xfce on machine with 128MB ram and it was bearable...
<ikt> running ubuntu 7.10 with 300mb of ram, p3, isn't fast but neither was xp on it
<Shadow420> zcat[1] we know that other wise u would be here if u didn't have gnome
<darkcrab> xfce is sweet
<tech0007> snowveil: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<darkcrab> or even fluxbox
<helai> if you prefer gnome ,of course it is heavy
<patifa> TooFly: Do you know anything about your motherboard other than manufactuer?  Do you know what socke type the CPU is?  Trying to find your manual online.
<node357a> desneedy_, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273531
<ikt> flux = torrentflux?
<zionpsyfer> darkcrab:  + 1 fluxbox
<ere4si> barana: if the disks work in another comp - and your drive is found by nautilus then the drive is on its' way out
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, this bug relates to your issue I believe:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/212960
<TooFly> Yeah, it's 775 socket type I believe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212960 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Hardy: cx88 NULL pointer dereference (dup-of: 212271)" [High,Fix released]
<ere4si> +1 flux
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212271 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "2.6.24-15-generic: saa7134-alsa makes HAL to fail" [High,Fix released]
<kane77> ikt, flux = fluxbox
<Shadow420> ikt I have a p3 with 512MB and ubuntus fine on it
<darkcrab> I like fluxbox a lot but I dont know how to configure my wireless in fluxbox without the gnome manager.
<zcat[1]> perhaps I've just forgotten how slow XP used to be, I dunno..
<TooFly> I will look up the manual
 * Rabiddog slaps TooFly for buying a crap ecs mobo
<CygnusX1> Is the gentleman that told me to use KDE if I wanted move/copy/cancel contecxt menu popup on drag-n-drop present?
<snowveil> I need to log in as root :-/
<darkcrab> zcat, with updates, its changed a lot
<tech0007> snowveil: yep
<snowveil> haha
<TooFly> Rabiddog: it was a cpu/mobo deal from Fry's on black friday!
<snowveil> sorry, but I forget how to do that
<tech0007> snowveil: or use sudo
<TooFly> great cpu, terrible mobo
<patifa> TooFly: Ug, there's at least 50 different mobos listed from ECS with 775 socket type.
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, if you like, you can pastebin the output of   dmesg
<snowveil> what does sudo do exactly?
<darkcrab> logs you into root snow
<Rabiddog> TooFly: just because its cheap don't mean its a great deal :P
<TooFly> Patifa: My apologies, it is 671T-M
<tech0007> snowveil: gives you superuser priveleges
<patifa> snowveil: "super user do"
<Rabiddog> patifa: yep
<tech0007> !sudo | snowveil
<ubottu> snowveil: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<TooFly> Rabiddog: I am starting to agree.
<snowveil> and, should I substitute "/mountpoint" with something else?
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee : sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal
<yrlnry> How can I tell grub I want it to default to kernel 2.6.22-14 instead of to 2.6.22-16
<tech0007> snowveil: yep
<magnetron> !grub | yrlnry
<ubottu> yrlnry: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zionpsyfer> shame enlightenment died, used to love it.
<zcat[1]> anyhow.. was using Vista last week, twice the ram I have, faster CPU, better everything.. and it just felt sluggish! I'll be installing Ubuntu on the box next week, I think the owner will be quite surprised at the difference
<Viper111> hello guys i need help in VPN issues
<Shadow420> snowveil sudo is your main command for many adim stuff like software installation and other things
<helai> when you log on to the system ,please choose it in the grub menu
<zcat[1]> (BTW; this box doesn't have 128M ram, it's got 2G :)
<patifa> snowveil: Also whenever the system prompts you for your password to do computer administration, it's using sudo behind the scenes.
<barana> ere4si: they work on anotherr machine(desktop) this machine is a new laptop - ive installed then re-installed ubuntu - the drive works under xp - my laptop is a lenovo 3000 n200 6xx the n200 769 has been tested by the community and is listed on the site - unfortunately they didnt say whether they tested the optical drive
<darkcrab> personally, you know what I like about ubuntu over windows zcat, the command line
<Viper111> i connect to my ubuntu server through VPN since connection is established i loose route to internet to everyhting, anybody can help in soloving such  prob
<snowveil> sorry for all of the questions again, but how what should I substitute "/mountpoint" with?
<darkcrab> windows has crappy command line support
<jasonbx> how can i make different file types to be opened with tehir default applications in nautilus?
<Shadow420> zcat[1] well Vista needs at least a 1GB to run so I won't go to vista unless I have too
<babolat> hello
<zcat[1]> darkcrab: yah, give me a cmd with tab completion!!
<Rabiddog> yrlnry: /boot/grub/menu.lst , not sure if u have to reinstall grub though don't remember
<darkcrab> oh yea
<tech0007> snowveil: mkdir /media/sda
<yrlnry> Rabiddog: thanks.
<DistroJockey> yrlnry, in   /boot/grub/menu.lst    where it says    default 0    (meaning the 1st title in the list)  change it to an appropriate number
<flemnos> windows' cmd has tab completion
<babolat> jasonbx: you'll have to define them if they're not that common file types
<tech0007> snowveil: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda
<patifa> TooFly: huuge manual :S
<helai> left click it then follow it
<zcat[1]> it does?!
<yrlnry> Rabiddog: menu.list also mentions that grub has a "savedefault" command.
<ere4si> barana: if the disks work and the drive is recognized in nautilus the drive is on its' way out/dead - can't be anything else afaik
<flemnos> zcat[1]: yea.
<bullgard4> [Hardy] In what directory does tracker store its index files?
<yrlnry> DistroJockey: thanks.
<zcat[1]> never works for me
<jasonbx> babolat, whre do I define them?
<TooFly> patifa: I'm reading the paper copy, which looks short. Could you link me?
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey: here is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/9411/
<DistroJockey> Rabiddog, yrlnry : no you don't need to re-install grub (changes take affect straight away after reboot)
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zcat[1]> XP, not Vista ...
<patifa> http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?detailid=811&DetailName=Manual&MenuID=44&LanID=0
<DistroJockey> yrlnry, you're welcome
<tech0007> snowveil: you may have to use sudo mkdir /media/sda
<flemnos> zcat[1]: and up/down arrow for previous command scrolling.
<Viper111> i connect to my ubuntu server through VPN since connection is established i loose route to internet to everyhting, anybody can help in soloving such  prob
<patifa> TooFly: Either that or I'm downloading a bunch of pictures in a PDF, won't know till I finish since the thing is zipped.
<babolat> jasonbx: Right click the file and get to Open with Different Application or somethin' like that. then browse to your app
<snowveil> yup, figured that one out :)
<flemnos> zcat[1]: yea, in xp.
<zcat[1]> flemnos: but not between sessions ..
<Rabiddog> DistroJockey: ah thats right, been a long time since I played with grub directly
<snowveil> k, time to see if anything changed I guess
<zionpsyfer> Viper111: you might want to check your route? only route the subnet you need to get to through VPN through the interface.
<mmmiiikkkeee> zvacet: I have tryed to do ﻿sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal before and that does not work either.
<TooFly> patifa: gotcha
<flemnos> zcat[1]: true.
<darkcrab> i do love xp for so many reasons, but one thing that annoys me is that every time you install something you get a new startup item.
<tech0007> snowveil: you'll get the hang of it :-D
<darkcrab> and you have to keep that startup item for your new program to work
<LSD|Ninja> Is their somethign wrong with my system or has Hardy received no updates at all yet?
<barana> ere4si: im a ubuntu noob how do i envoke nautilus to check it?
<darkcrab> ok back to topic
<helai> it is the interesting point of xp
<patifa> TooFly: Only 50 KB/sec for a 23 MB document, and I know I can pull more than 50 KB/sec.
<babolat> ﻿LSD|Ninja: no updates as far as i know
<darkcrab> what do you mean barana
<Shadow420> zcat[1] I have a p3  1Ghz with 512MB and XP/Ubuntu run just fine
<ere4si> barana: open your /home folder and see if the cd is listed in the right pane
<TooFly> patifa: Bad mobo = bad company = bad server :)
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, seems to be having an issue with your network card driver
<bullgard4> LSD|Ninja: No, there were no updates yet.
<DistroJockey> Rabiddog, :)
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee : that is all I can think of,sorry
<yrlnry> Something on my system is causing disk seeking once per second.  The noise is bugging me.  How can I track down what it is?
 * Rabiddog growls at ubuntu kernel and dmraid
<zcat[1]> Shadow420: yeah, the ram makes all the difference
<snowveil> tech0007: mounting it as NTFS appears to only duplicate what is already mounted as SFS
<mojoe430> whats up
<n2diy> yrlnry: top
<LSD|Ninja> Ah, OK. Was getting a bit woried there :P
<darkcrab> i have 1.26 gb of ram
<desneedy_> Rabiddog: I remember the user passwd, just forgot the root passwd
<yrlnry> n2diy: I already stared at top; it didn't  help.
<aLeSD> hi all -... someone could tell me how to start awn on login ?
<yrlnry> n2diy: Unless top has a sort-by-disk-activity option or something.
<babolat> ﻿yrlnry: disk seeking /?
<tech0007> snowveil: so its already mount before you did sudo mount -t nfs?
<Shadow420> zcat[1] plus the amount of the graphics card onboard memory
<TooFly> I'm sorry, someone linked me to the Alternate (non-graphic) installation of Ubuntu, but I lost the link. Could I get it again?
<snowveil> yes
<ere4si> barana: sorry - left pane...
<snowveil> but on sda
<darkcrab> ah my graphics card sucks
<snowveil> there should be another partition
<darkcrab> thats the only thing about this sytsem that really bugs me
<yrlnry> babolat: I can hear the disk head moving, and the disk activity LED is blinking once per second.
<patifa> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ <-- It's on that page, TooFly.
<Slart> !alternate | TooFly
<tech0007> snowveil: so which partition is missing?
<ubottu> TooFly: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<babolat> !log | Toofly
<ubottu> Toofly: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<snowveil> the drive is 200gb (well, 188 or so really), and the only visible partition is 108GB of that
<adam7> desneedy_, if you can use sudo you can do sudo passwd root to change the root password
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, doesn't look like a very happy  dmesg  at all :(
<TooFly> thank you
<gina_> hi.. im frustrated can someone help me.. i had to reinstall ubunto on my macbook pro and now i cant found the site with the instructions to install the wireless!
<n2diy> yrlnry: where are you? It could be fdisk running around 4am?
<gina_> someone help me out here before
<adam7> !wireless | gin-san
<ubottu> gin-san: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HermanChess> is it possible to install ubuntu leaving /home intact ?
<barana> ere4si: yeah its listed there as cd-rom 1
<adam7> !wireless | gina_
<ubottu> gina_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bokey> @join #ubuntu-np
<ubottu> bokey: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey: should i remove the network card and try to install hal again?
<DistroJockey> TooFly, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<bokey> ubottu: >_<
<tech0007> snowveil: from the looks of it, it seems you did not make full use of sda when you did th emanul aprtitioning
<Rabiddog> gina_: when I get frustrated I take a long break and go out and party :)
<babolat> ﻿yrlnry: check your SysMon if there are processes that's trying to access that HD
<yrlnry> n2diy: Could be something like that.  I'll see if it continues tomorrow.
<ere4si> barana: you have a drive that won't read then...
<kane77> HermanChess, if you have separate partition for it
<snowveil> is there a way to remedy that?
<LSD|Ninja> gina_: there's an Intel Mac page on the wiki
<barana> ere4si: but when i try to open it tells me it can mount selected volume
<ere4si> barana: it's hardware not ubuntu
<zcat[1]> brb
<snowveil> the partitions were already established before I installed ubuntu
<tech0007> snowveil: you can repartition if you dont have any data on sda
<darkcrab> gina, administration>hardware drivers
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, try to install    linux-ubuntu-modules
<gina_> ok
<gina_> im checking this website but
<LSD|Ninja> gina_: I take it that since you have a problem the new madwifi isn't in 8.04?
<barana> ere4si: sorry canT mount volume
<gina_> someone sent me another one
<snowveil> I have about 70GB on sda, plus the other 100 or so that's visible :-/
<gina_> very easy to install!
<gina_> for the macbook pro!
<gina_> i dont remember the name of the site :(
<darkcrab> i keep forgetting these new macbooks are intel
<ere4si> barana: 'cause it can't read the cd 'cause it's broken
<tech0007> snowveil: not sure, but did you ask if you can use all 200G of that hard drive
<tech0007> ?
<HermanChess> kane77: I thought it was going to be a new feature .... ah well
<gina_> that site rules!!!
<babolat> darkcrab: i know.. aint that weird
<gina_> and help me install my wireless very easy :()
<gina_> but well
<darkcrab> it totally is man
<yrlnry>  babolat: I don't see anything relevant in SysMon.
<gina_> i will search more
<desneedy_> adam7: thanks, I changed the root passwd with sudo. Great.
<barana> ere4si: so even if xp on another partition when booted on the same machine reads ?
<snowveil> not that I recall, tech0007
<LSD|Ninja> gina_: yeah, 7.10 went onto my MacBook without too much hassle. Having to compile madwifi to get the wireless going though... forget it. Ubuntu was removed shortly after that :)
<Carbonflux> so if the routing tables are in the kernel how does it know how to restore them after a reboot ?
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, check out those launchpad bugs I listed for possible fixes
<Carbonflux> they must be in a file
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey: is said: "linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic is already the newest version" I guess it is already installed?
<stdin> !away > roxandAWAY
<gina_> i dont get it ninja
<tech0007> snowveil: ok, coz 200G-188G=12G seems a lot
<desneedy_> xubuntu seems to slow on my 256m ram laptop.
<nickthorley> lsd|ninja: if you dont mind me asking what was it about linux that tore you away from mac osx - i can understand windows but would have thought os x very good?
<ere4si> barana: you've tried lately?
<desneedy_> Is there any way to speed it up?
<TooFly> patifa: I finished downloading the manual - perhaps you'll see the genius that is ECS's BIOS setup.
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, sounds like it, yeah.  Maybe a re-install of those. (but not sure that will work or help)
<snowveil> Gparted shows 185.17 used out of  186.31GB in one single partition
<TooFly> I swear there is no on-board VGA option.
<Hamled> how would I determine what brand of touchpad I have? For some reason it has become really sensitive, and the turning off "enable mouse clicks with the touchpad" in the mouse configuration app is not working
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, I'm assuming you upgraded?
<snowveil> however, the GUI in ubuntu shows the mounted /sda as only having a total capacity of 107GB
<tech0007> snowveil: gparted would should unused or unparitioned space
<snowveil> hum
<Rabiddog> TooFly: gigabyte has a key combo that enables advanced features, although I doubt ECS does that
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey: yes I upgraded
<barana> ere4si: definately
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, *nods*
<zvacet>        gina_   : are you looking for this                            https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<LSD|Ninja> nickthorley: I only installed Ubuntu on it for S&G. If the wireless had worked OOB I may have left it there a little longer but I wasn't prepared to put the kind of effort that was required into getting it working for somethign I was never going to really use
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, seen lots of upgrades go bad unfortunately
<babolat> hello
<HitMan> I havea VDS. If I install Ubutu-Desktop or Kubuntu or Xubuntu, and many people connect to it via Nomachine NX or something. Will they all see the same desktop or different ones?
<xintron> ok, how should I split my hdd when installing ubuntu? I got a 60 GB
<patifa> TooFly: indeed
<ere4si> barana: ok - one min
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey:  you think a fresh install might fix it?
<Viper111> i connect to my ubuntu server through VPN since connection is established i loose route to internet to everyhting, anybody can help in soloving such  prob
<TooFly> Time to try the alternate installation?
<manhthienbkhn> helo
<patifa> TooFly: It stinks.  PCI / PnP Setup might be it, but it's also clear this was all translated, so who knows how accurate the translation was.
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, 90% sure :)
<barana> ere4si: its the ubuntu install cd i used to re-install on sda2 this morning
<babolat> xintron: my take wud be gparted
<TooFly> Ok, I'll give it a shot.
<nickthorley> lsd|ninja: no thats fair enough - suppose you could use a vm anyway - what do you do for a living are you a designer hence a mac or just prefer the hardware and os
<xintron> babolat: How big for home and how big for the rest?
<TooFly> Do you know what "Allocate IRQ to PCI VGA" means?
<ere4si> barana: can you paste the /etc/fstab file ?
<TooFly> or what is IRQ?
<Ziroday> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ere4si> !paste | barana
<ubottu> barana: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rabiddog> patifa: I was thinking that too but ain't willing bet money on it
<Viper111> i connect to my ubuntu server through VPN since connection is established i loose route to internet to everyhting, anybody can help in soloving such  prob
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, go the Alternate CD if you plan do download a CD
<Rabiddog> TooFly: not a issue nowadays really
<TooFly> ok
<Rabiddog> although being a ECS board...
<TooFly> heh heh...
<Rabiddog> sighs
<tijn> Does anyone else had the big font problem with Firefox 3?
<tijn> has*
<patifa> TooFly: Uhh.  I do, but it's not something I can explain in any level of simple terms.  The trick is that that options may also fully disable the onboard graphics.
<xintron> How big should the partitions be when installing ubuntu on a 60 GB?
<Rabiddog> tijn: ctrl -?
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey: only problem is i don't have a cd-burner. :(
<TooFly> I see
<tijn> Rabiddog, no, that not it
<patifa> TooFly: Or it'll just make it really, really slow.
<Rabiddog> patifa: lmao
<tijn> Rabiddog, that makes to text in links even smaller
<roxandAWAY> N-N-N-Netsplit!
<DistroJockey> !install | mmmiiikkkeee
<ubottu> mmmiiikkkeee: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ere4si> tijn: you can set the font size in   edit-preferences
<Rabiddog> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, check out that first link first
<TooFly> Ok, I'll just try the alternate install for now.
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, there are ways to do it without burning
<ere4si> DistroJockey: hi
<patifa> TooFly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrupt Here you go.  The wikipedia article isn't something I'd consider an 'easy read', either.
<tijn> ere4si, i know, already set to smallest
<DistroJockey> Heyya ere4si  :)
<TooFly> Will it be easy to install the drivers or whatever to enable Ubuntu to recognize my PCI-e card after alternate installation?
<TooFly> patifa: thanks
<KAMPIZJ> !ops | DistroJockey
<ubottu> DistroJockey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
 * Rabiddog gives TooFly his tinfoil hat
<KAMPIZJ> !ops  DistroJockey
<ubottu> KAMPIZJ: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DistroJockey> KAMPIZJ, ?
<KAMPIZJ> !ops |  DistroJockey
<stdin> KAMPIZJ: what?
<DistroJockey> KAMPIZJ, what's your issue?
<KAMPIZJ> PROPHET MUHAMMAD SUCKS DICK
<HitMan> I have a VDS. If I install Ubutu-Desktop or Kubuntu or Xubuntu, and many people connect to it via Nomachine NX or something using their accounts. Will they all see the same desktop or different ones?
<Rabiddog> heh
<ere4si> tijn: and holding the ctrl key and scrolling with the mouse wheel doesn't help?
<patifa> looks like the spammer is resorting ot spamming !ops, how nice :\
<tijn> ere4si, hmm dont have a wheel mouse, mom
<Rabiddog> patifa: enlightening
<manhthienbkhn> do u know RAID?
<patifa> TooFly: if you can get it to output something after the kernel finishes initial boot.
<sriramoman> could someone tell me how to install gambas in hardy x86_64?
<ere4si> tijn: ctrl and the + - buttons?
<HitMan> somebody answer me!
<tech0007> !patience | Hitman
<ubottu> Hitman: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TooFly> patifa: I let the black screen sit for about 5 minutes this time, and the peach-colored Ubuntu background came up!
<manhthienbkhn> RAID+Fedora 6
<winux> Hi all.. is there a way to use a terminal emacs instead of this graphics emacs?
<TooFly> and there was music and a cursor
<TooFly> it was glorious
<ere4si> HitMan: whats a vds?
<flemnos> winux: emacs -nw
<TooFly> and then it went back to the black screen
<TooFly> :(
<HitMan> Virtual Dedicated Server
<manhthienbkhn> install hardware RAID+Fedora?
<patifa> TooFly: :(
<winux> flemnos: sweet thanks
<patifa> You may have some other wierd issues.  I dunno.
<mmmiiikkkeee> DistroJockey: If I am going to reinstall how can I get a list of all the packages I currently have intsalled?
<gina_> i get it now! i see the problem now!... r3403 has been reported not to work since march 28
<gina_> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1852
<TooFly> Yeah, I think you're right.
<patifa> That cheap mobo probably isn't helping a ton.
<TooFly> Not at all.
<ere4si> HitMan: someone in #ubuntu-servers might know
<tijn> ere4si, it helps a little :) whats the diff between ctrl - - and ctrl - scroll?
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, maybe    apt-cache showpkg
<HitMan> Also, which desktop version of Ubuntu is lightest? gnome, xfce, or KDE?
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee :  dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<ere4si> tijn: I have a scroll wheel and ctrl + up/down with it makes the font largr/smaller
<tech0007> HitMan: xfce
<DistroJockey> zvacet, ahh, nice
<qwiksand> hey, u used to use windows now ubuntu and i'm finding it really hard to use gimp to design anything. can i get some help with that?
<TooFly> patifa: It looks like it's working!
<TooFly> Just had to wait a bit
<TooFly> So now I'm at a desktop with 3 icons, one of which is "install". That's where I go, yes?
<babola1> !gimp | ﻿qwiksand
<ubottu> ﻿qwiksand: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<tech0007> qwiksand: !gimp
<qwiksand> what does "! gimp" mean?
<zvacet> DistroJockey I know.And for reinstall dpkg --set-selections < installed-software and then dselect
<patifa> TooFly: Install would be it.  Just look up the install guide online, now, if you want.
<DistroJockey> mmmiiikkkeee, ignore my command, go with zvacet's :)
<babola1> ﻿qwiksand: we were trying to tell the channel bot to help u where to go
<TooFly> patifa: fantastic, thanks for your help (and patience!)
<TooFly> thanks to DistroJockey and Rabiddog too
<DistroJockey> zvacet, ahh, thanks. Never done/need to do that :)
<qwiksand> babolal oh thanks
<DistroJockey> TooFly, you're welcome
<tech0007> qwiksand: try #gimp-users
<patifa> TooFly: You may yet have some strange issues, considering how long it took to boot.  There could be a hardware interface problem that was stalling the boot up.
<babola1> ﻿qwiksand
<zvacet> DistroJockey : but it is good to know
<babola1> ﻿qwiksand: also try this --> ﻿qwiksand
<DistroJockey> zvacet, indeed
<babola1> www.gimp-tutorials.com
<patifa> ooo, FloodBot1 just took FloodBot2 down a notch. ;)
<babola1> ﻿qwiksand: www.gimp-tutorials.com
<HitMan> Do the application : Firefox, Emule, and BitTorrent run fine on XFCE?
<tech0007> HitMan: yep
<stdin> HitMan: all applications will
<HitMan> Thanks
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee : or you if you have separate home you can save it with aptoncd (itis in synaptic)
<bullgard4> [Hardy] In what directory does tracker store its index files?
<ihancioglu> Hello , I have installed latest driver and ubuntu 8.04 . I would like to switch powerstate automatic when change the power source battery or AC. I was configured /etc/default/fglrx file in the past on my 7.10 and previous driver version. But that file is not exist any more. Do you have any idea to do that?
<HitMan> stdin: if all applications run fine of all desktops, then what are these different desktops for?
<figmentj1324> hi can someone help me?
<unop> bullgard1, use find and find out :)   find ~ -iname "*tracker*" -type d
<tech0007> HitMan: taste? choice really..
<stdin> HitMan: different preferences
<patifa> HitMan: different style/behavior
<HitMan> So which desktop is the best?
<stdin> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tech0007> HitMan: that's debatable
<babola1> !poll | HitMan
<ubottu> HitMan: please see above
<ikonia> bullgard4: according to the docs it doesn't appear to be index files
<DistroJockey> ooo, nice one ubottu :)
<zvacet> mmmiiikkkeee : but if you don´t have it mail that text file to yourself
<TooFly> In general, how much swap space do you guys allocate?
<ikonia> TooFly: depends on your ram, disk space and how you use the system
<patifa> HitMan: Though it's GNOME/KDE as the really popular ones.   xfce is almost a special case for being really lightweight and fast (and thus running on older hardware better)
 * DistroJockey didn't expect the bot to say "see above" :)
<HitMan> patifa: Thats useful
<gina_> hello i need to edit.. /etc/default/acpi-support
<gina_> how can i go there?
<figmentj1324> HELLO?
<ikonia> gina_: sudo vi /etc/default/apci-support
<gina_> i type that on terminal but didnt work
<TooFly> I have 2gb ram, ~400gb disk space, and I won't be using the system for anything TOO intense.. a few scripts here and there
<ikonia> figmentj1324: hello
<gina_> ok thanks
<TooFly> ballpark amount?
<ikonia> gina_: what did i say
<figmentj1324> cool
<stdin> TooFly: in general you won't need more that 1GB, but if you want to be able to hibernate you need ~1.5-2*RAM
<DistroJockey> !ask | figmentj1324
<figmentj1324> ikonia
<ubottu> figmentj1324: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HitMan> I already have Ubuntu Server, how do i get ubuntu desktop?
<ikonia> TooFly: is it a laptop ?
<Girindor> gina: it's much easier using gedit - instead of sudo vi ..... do "sudo gedit ......"
<ikonia> TooFly: do you use suspend ?
<LSD|Ninja> TooFly: with 2GB you don't need an awful lot of swap space unless you plan on using hibernate
<vlad> gftp is installed but it doesnt support ssl connections how can i activate this?
<stdin> HitMan: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<TooFly> ikonia: No, desktop. I don't usually hibernate - just leave it idle sometimes.
<ikonia> HitMan: download the ubuntu desktop cd, rather than using the server platform with a desktop
<zvacet> HitMan : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sesktop
<ikonia> TooFly: 1, 2GB
<ikonia> TooFly: more than enough
<HitMan> Thanks : zvacet, stdin
<zvacet> *desktop
<TooFly> Should I make a separate 2gb partition?
<ikonia> TooFly: yes
<joshjjosh> ubuntu isnt fast enough what do i do
<ikonia> TooFly: marked as swap
<united> how do i customise the start menu?
<ikonia> joshjjosh: what do you want to do ?
<figmentj1324> I want to know if anyone can teach me how to create a .deb fie out of a tar.bz source code
<TooFly> Great, thank you ikonia
<united> so i can change the words
<ikonia> figmentj1324: thats quite a long process, one moment
<patifa> united: The Applications menu of GNOME?
<ikonia> figmentj1324: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<DistroJockey> united, right click on Applications and choose Edit Menus
<gaurav> hey how do i enable user dirs in apache2 on gutsy? soething like http://example.com/~User ?
<joshjjosh> i dont know, i have good graphics turned off because it was hurting my eyes
<Viper111> guys i need ur help
<ikonia> gupruo: load the mod_userdir
<shtewe> yes?
<gaurav> ikonia, ah!
<figmentj1324> wouldit be possiable to do it for me?
<Viper111> when i connect to my server through VPn i loose connection can anybody guide me
<unop> gaurav, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html
<ikonia> figmentj1324: pardon ?
<DistroJockey> united, no renaming via that though it that's what you need
<HitMan> stdin: what are the minimum requirements for installing KDE, gnome or Xfce?
<ikonia> Viper111: lose connetion to what ?
<nefrin> hello everyone, was wondering if I could get some input on some segfaults I am receiving while running Ubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> nefrin: in what application
<negge> hi guys
<united> thx guys
<negge> is it possible to share folders with NFS over the internet?
<Palik> óó
<stdin> HitMan: generally no less than 256MB RAM, but 512 recommended, any modern CPU and a graphics card
<ikonia> nefrin: sure, not advisable but it is possible
<zvacet> HitMan :Xfce need less ram then other two
<nefrin> ikonia: several apps, including firefox 3, sticky notes, gnome, etc
<ere4si> negge: best if you ssh the nfs mounts
<DistroJockey> united, you're welcome, hope that helped
<Viper111> ikonia loose internet connection
<HitMan> zvcet: thanks
<HitMan> stdin: thanks
<Palik> áëÿ à ÷å ýò òóò âñå íà àíãë áàçàðÿòü?
<ikonia> nefrin: Hmmmm that leans more towards ram/cpu issues than software, have you run a memcheck ?
<negge> ere4si do you know any guide somewhere that'll tell me how to do it?
<united> sure it is
<united> for newbie like me
<Viper111> ikonia i need to go throuogh internet and browse shared folders usng VPn but its not working
<ere4si> negge: one min
<nefrin> ran memtest earlier for 5 passes, no errors
<ikonia> Viper111: you will do as your vpn'd onto another network so your tunneled off the network
<Palik> ïèçäåö
<lassegul> negge: it is but it is not recommended. Try ftp?
<Palik> off
<Viper111> ikonia i didnt get wat you mean
<HermanChess> how can I know what video card I have ?
<negge> lassegul FTP is too complicated
<HitMan> How do I create a user that has equal access as root?
<Flannel> HitMan: you mean has the ability to sudo?
<HermanChess> HitMan: that would be root
<ikonia> Viper111: one you open a VPN, your tunneled onto that network, so if that network doesn't have internet access, you won't get onto the internet
<negge> I'd like my friends music folder to appear as a normal folder on my computer and vice versa
<joshjjosh> how come i cant get the desktop switching thing in windows
<lassegul> negge: nfs over internet isnt easy either.
<HitMan> flannel: yes
<stdin> HitMan: they just need to be in the admin group to use sudo
<negge> lassegul are there any other messages?
<nefrin> ikonia: I have a listing of the segfaults I have been recieving, posted a few of them to the ubuntu forums as well
<ikonia> nefrin: windows doesn't have desktop switching lke ubuntu
<Viper111> ikonia ok thts gd, how can i make my VPN connection when dialed go through internet
<ikonia> nefrin: post the thread
<HitMan> stdin: ho do I PUT them in the admin group?
<Flannel> HitMan: Just create the new user, then add them to the admin group.  Actually, in users and groups, there should be a checkbox for it.
<zvacet> HitMan : sudo adduser username admin
<HitMan> zvacet: thanks
<ikonia> Viper111: you can make a vpn connection, over the internet over any connection, as long as you are connected to the internet access
<zvacet> HitMan :np
<mgmz> whats the deal with synaptic?
<ikonia> mgmz: in what way
<napnap_> hello here
<lassegul> negge: try this guide, its easy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<nefrin> ikonia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778058 errors are listed on page 2
<figmentj1324> i just want someone to quickly teach me how to make install ./configure from source code...
<mgmz> ikonia:?
<Flannel> !compile | figmentj1324
<ubottu> figmentj1324: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mgmz> are the servers down?
<figmentj1324> i want to install celtx
<AnswerGuy> !bugreport
<ikonia> figmentj1324: thats not an ubuntu "problem" http://www.tldp.org has guides to making basic software, there is also the ubuntu guide I posted you
<ubottu> Factoid bugreport not found
<Viper111> ikonia i have a ubuntu server that has internet access + squid server, i made a vpn connection, but when i dial it i llose internet connectivity on my pc's
<ikonia> mgmz: which servers, there are hundreds
<AnswerGuy> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ere4si> negge: try this - http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<zvacet>    figmentj1324 :                https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<mgmz> i mean for synaptic
<mgmz> i  cant get any packages
<negge> ere4si lassegul thanks for the links
<DistroJockey> figmentj1324, all decent source packages have a readme
<ikonia> Viper111: yes, as I explained you will do, once your server is cnnected to the VPN, you will drop off your public connection as it's on the vpn networ
<qwiksand> doesnaanyone have an animated wallpaper running
<herbaliser> i have upgrade to 8.10 and i'm running in low graphics mode
<joshjjosh> i cant get tinyos to work in heron
<ikonia> mgmz: can you browse the internet
<Viper111> so how i can fix that ad make it go through internet through this VPN connection
<mgmz> ikonia: i changed to the main server, i htink its working
<ikonia> joshjjosh: tinyos?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<herbaliser> how do i install nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | herbaliser
<ubottu> herbaliser: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lassegul> negge: i agree with ere4si, sshfs is easy. you can even just use a regular fpt-client with ssh support to make it even easier.
<napnap_> I try to use java plugin with Hardy x64, I'm very sad because all my tests fails... :-( ...I've installed a 32bit version of firefox, with a 32bits JRE, then I created the symbolic link in the firefox plugin dir ... But all applets said me "Class not found". Anyone can tell me how to do please ?
<DistroJockey> heyya ActionParsnip
<mgmz> ikonia: i was using the AUS server.. i dont htink it works atm
<ActionParsnip> hi DistroJockey
<ikonia> Viper111: you'll need to setup routing, but I don't think your understanding, once your server is connected to the VPN, it will not be on your local network
<ikonia> mgmz: change servers ?
<AnswerGuy> I found a bug in the python-twisted-conch conch.py script
<mgmz> ikonia: yeh i did
<Viper111> how can i setup routng
<ikonia> napnap_: is your class path setup ?
<mazingaz78> hi, in the ubuntu 8.04 not exchange resolution video, and dpkg-reconfigure... only mouse and keyboard..... help
<ikonia> Viper111: that depends on your nework
<ikonia> network
<qwiksand> napnap i had the same problem
<Viper111> ikonia i have a real IP on one NIC and face on other
<HitMan> How do I install Firefox and BitTorrent on my Ubuntu?
<negge> lassegul it seems pretty easy, gonna install it now
<negge> I have SSH access to the other computer so I can test to see if I can get it working
<ere4si> HitMan: they come standard
<ikonia> Viper111: thats not enough information
<mgmz> HitMan: use synaptic.. search for them
<Viper111> ikonia tell me wat do u need
<napnap_> ikonia: is not stupid :) lol, I will try
<ikonia> HitMan: it's already installed
<ikonia> HitMan: use the desktop OS
<mgmz> HitMan: firfox should already be installed, but bit torrent is in repos
<zvacet> HitMan : firefox should be there
<ikonia> HitMan: stop using the server
<ActionParsnip> HitMan: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<mgmz> lol
<ActionParsnip> HitMan: you will probably already have gtorrent (or whatever gnome uses)
<ikonia> Viper111: I'm not going to help you design routing for your network, you need to get a basic understanding of routing
<HitMan> I have 512 ram, what desktop do I install?
<zionpsyfer> Viper111:  You really should read up first so you have a good basic understanding.  Here's a good page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH_VPN
<ere4si> HitMan: there's a hint
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | HitMan
<ubottu> HitMan: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ikonia> HitMan: the ubuntu desktop install CD
<ikonia> hullon: I believe you installed the server
<zvacet> HitMan : I use gnome with same ram
<ikonia> HitMan: I believe you insalled the server
<Jamsori> I have a WG111v2 internet adapter (yucky, i know) and it stops working in about 5 seconds. Any help?
<HitMan> I have the server, I want dresktop on it
<zionpsyfer> Viper111: Pay attention especially to the routing section.
<ikonia> HitMan: download the desktop OS
<ActionParsnip> HitMan: if you wanna save max ram install xubuntu
<Jamsori> I'm using Hardy.
<ikonia> HitMan: you'll find it much easier to you
<ikonia> use
<bullgard4> unop: Thank you for your help.
<ikonia> bullgard4: did it use files ?
<Jamsori> Anyone? :)
<ikonia> Jamsori: saying anyone is pointless
<Jamsori> True :(
<Tux2K8> hi
<ikonia> Jamsori: if someone didn't see the question "anyone" won't help you, if someone doesn't answer saying "anyone" won't get a response
<Tux2K8> where do I need to put a script to run 'ddclient' each time the system starts ?
<ActionParsnip> Jamsori: you go tall the latest updates?
<HitMan> What softare does Xubuntu come with as standard?
<ikonia> Tux2K8: /etc/rc.local
<ikonia> HitMan: standard desktop suite
<napnap_> ikonia: I set the JAVA_HOME , CLASSPATH, and PATH but same error
<Tux2K8> ﻿ikonia : thanks
<unop> Tux2K8, you can also create a cron job with @reboot
<ikonia> napnap_: what class is it failing to load
<HitMan> ikonia: which includes?
<joshjjosh> is that the same as ~/.profile
<ikonia> hullon: http://www.ubuntu.com - have a rad
<ikonia> read
<ikonia> ughh
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgmz> i was using windows XP with vmplayer... how do i uninstall it - im in ubuntu atm
<ikonia> HitMan: http://www.ubuntu.com - have a read
<Jamsori> It doesn't say i can update anything. I've tried ndiswrapper - it doesn't work as intended.
<ActionParsnip> mgmz: add remove programs?
<zionpsyfer> heh
<fudus4> how do i hide join/parts from xchat-gnome?
<HitMan> and finalyy, how do i install Xubuntu?
<mgmz> ActionParsnip: it doesn shop up
<bullgard4> ikonia: Nautilus calls the type of Tracker files 'db documents'. Don't thea include indexes?
<qwiksand> i saw a youtube video where XP was installed on ubuntu, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> Jamsori: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<DistroJockey> HitMan,     sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<TooFly> Installing Ubuntu -- stuck at "Configuring apt" at 82% "Scanning the mirror...", anyone had this problem before?
<mgmz> and i cant see the Windows Partition in QTparted
<ikonia> bullgard4: possibly, I was reading the docs when you asked, I don't know
<ActionParsnip> mgmz: then run the installer to install then uninstall gracefully
<zvacet> HitMan :adding to server version or fresh install
<Banditul> what is the command that let me sort lines
<Jamsori> Thanks - doing it now.
<ikonia> HitMan: download the ubuntu desktop cd from http://www.ubuntu.com and install the desktop cd
<HitMan> zvacet: adding
<bullgard4> ikonia: What docs do you refer to?
<mgmz> k
<Jamsori> Nope, says nothing needs updating or upgrading.
<ikonia> bullgard4: on soureforge and the ubuntu wiki
<zvacet> HitMan : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<HitMan> zvacet: thanks
<zvacet> HitMan : it is O.K.
<ikonia> HitMan: I'll only mention it one more time. The desktop install cd is more setup for desktop hardware and will give you better results. I STRONGLY advise you download it and use it to learn rather than typing blinding into a server install
<ActionParsnip> Jamsori: if you still  get no joy i'll help you websearch
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your information.
<Mell> papua
<HitMan> ikonia: why?
<paco_> ciao
<paco_> in italiano?
<fudus4> How can I bind commands to mouse keys?
<ikonia> HitMan: because it's more setup for destktop hardware, has specialist packages and tools for desktop hardware use, it's easier to use as a learning tool and will run better and more supported on desktop hardware
<fudus4> like send page down when i scroll down
<DistroJockey> ikonia, HitMan : I advise the Alternate CD if you don't need a Live CD :)
<ikonia> HitMan: you'll find it a much more useful and easy tool
<Flannel> !it | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<qwiksand> how so i install windows xp to run in ubuntu
<HitMan> DistroJockey: Whats an Alternate CD?
<fudus4> web searches and ubuntu forum is all unhelpful
<ikonia> DistroJockey: thanks for opening another can of worms for him
<ActionParsnip> !alternative | HitMan
<ubottu> HitMan: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<DistroJockey> HitMan, tis an install cd that has more options
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: and now its closed
<Jamsori> ActionParsnip: Well, the adapter itself works fine for about 5-30 seconds, but then the Internet is inaccessible and doesn't work. Unplugging it and plugging it back in just makes it work again for another 5-30 seconds.
<DistroJockey> ikonia, well, it's closer to server
<HitMan> Actually, i am installing it to Virtual Dedicated Server, so I am BOUND to use the Apt-Gt ay to get it
<ikonia> DistroJockey: no it's nothing like a server install
<ActionParsnip> Jamsori: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=212365
<DistroJockey> ikonia, HitMan : and I usually hit Esc at boot and then type expert at the prompt :)
<ikonia> HitMan: your not, you can use iso images to install into desktop servers
<DistroJockey> ikonia, I said closer, not that it was like it :)
<ikonia> DistroJockey: it's not closer
<ere4si> !minimal | HitMan
<ubottu> HitMan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> DistroJockey: please think about the advice your giving tot he level of user your giving it to
<DistroJockey> ikonia, ok, peace
<TooFly> I am installing Ubuntu, installation is stuck at 82% (Configuring apt, Scanning the mirror)... any help?
<HitMan> its in America. How am I suppose to go to America and Insert the CD?
<Jamsori> ActionParsnip: Looking now - thanks.
<ikonia> HitMan: there are mirrors all around the world
<DistroJockey> ikonia, he was running server, I think my advise was appropriate
<HitMan> How do I run the image on a server to which I only have access through SSH?
<Jamsori> Hitman: Can't you ask your VPS/VDS host to install Ubuntu for you?
<gharz> guys, i'm learning c programming... but everytime i run gcc filename.c i always get an error error: stdio.h: No such file or directory.. what could be the problem?
<HitMan> Jamsori: he doesn't have Uuntu-desktop on his install rack
<bazhang> Bodsda: you still around?
<ikonia> HitMan: in that senario DistroJockey's alternative cd would be solid advice
<ikonia> HitMan: if you only have ssh access to that machine, why are you trying to install firefox ?
<ere4si> !build-essential | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> HitMan: eg: how do you expect to run firefox over ssh
<sinzmanual> hello,i have a problem la
<sinzmanual> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Jamsori> Hitman: I see. :(
<aaronp> Wow, the default Gutsy /boot partition size isn't big enough for the Hardy upgrade.  Way to go, Ubuntu installer.
<HitMan> I dont have physical access, only virual. through all means
<ikonia> HitMan: ok, so why do you want the desktop products installed ?
<HitMan> ikonia: I will run NX server on it
<TooFly> I am installing Ubuntu, installation is stuck at 82% (Configuring apt, Scanning the mirror)... any help?
<cartman|office> ok I did a stupid thing and did s/hardy/inteprid in my sources list and did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<zvacet> sinzmanual : sudo apt-get update
<denysonique> HitMan: you want to run ff on an other rremote machine?
<HitMan> I have to run firefox thats hy
<cartman|office> is there a way to go back to hardy?
<gharz> thanks... i'll check.
<saschahl> aaronp: maybe you just have too many kernels installed
<ikonia> HitMan: use the alternative cd as DistroJockey suggested then
<bazhang> TooFly: let it run
<ikonia> HitMan: it will install a read to go desktop for you
<sinzmanual> igot that problem after sudo apt-get update
<HitMan> ikonia: how do I run it?
<ere4si> TooFly: give it a few minutes
<TooFly> Any idea on how long? It's been about 10 min
<TooFly> ok
<ikonia> HitMan: the same way you run the server install
<ikonia> HitMan: download the cd
<HitMan> then?
<zvacet> sinzmanual : did you try to change server
<ikonia> HitMan: install it, the same way you installed the sever install
<bazhang> cartman|office: there is no intrepid
<HitMan> I didn't
<HitMan> The host did
<ikonia> HitMan: you didn't install the server ?
<ikonia> oooh
<bazhang> aaronp: what is wrong with your installer
<DistroJockey> !install | HitMan The first link has methods of installing from an iso
<ubottu> HitMan The first link has methods of installing from an iso: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sinzmanual> zvacet,same la.i've change other server
<aaronp> saschahl, bazhang: Turns out there was an initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak file wasting enough space for there to not be enough to upgrade.
<HitMan> How do i run the iso image?
<TooFly> so i pressed ctrl+alt+f1, how do i get back to the gui?
<DistroJockey> HitMan, read link :)
<HitMan> ok
<ikonia> HitMan: don't worry about it, you'll struggle to install it as you already have a running os
<bazhang> ctrl alt f7 TooFly
<TooFly> lol thank you
<ikonia> HitMan: from what your saying, your locked into the server os
<negge> ere4si sshfs worked perfectly!
<negge> i could even skip a couple of steps in the guide as it was meant for breezy
<ere4si> negge: happy for you :)
<emergion> Anyone know whats up with flash and sound in the latest release?
<negge> ere4si yeah thanks
<zvacet> sinzmanual : check your source list it is working for me
<emergion> Just installed from package manager
<negge> --> smallville and lost
<emergion> but no go on sound
<fudus4> how do i bind a key to mouse down?
<CarlF1> how can I turn on the cpu fan ?
<ikonia> CarlF1: the cpu fan should be running 24x7
<CarlF1> ikonia: on a laptop
<ikonia> CarlF1: it should not be turn off-able
<magnetron> emergion: there's a checklist on the page that ubottu while tell you about
<ikonia> CarlF1: ah
<magnetron> !flash | emergion
<ubottu> emergion: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ikonia> CarlF1: it should turn on / off as needed
<CarlF1> ikonia: i agree, but this laptop has issues, and is way hot right now
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, ikonia : sounds like an acpi issue
<ikonia> CarlF1: I'm not sure how you could force it on
<CarlF1> it hurts my leg it is so hot
<Jamsori> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all your help, but it doesn't look like that guide worked.
<mattycoze> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<leeyee> Hi guys, i got a problem on 3D acceleration with ATI9000 in Ubuntu 8.04
<DistroJockey> ikona , CarlF1 : maybe a setting in    /proc/acpi/fan    (no idea what though)
<mattycoze> can someone tell me where to find logs about what might be causing my pc to freeze randomly?
<leeyee> It was fine under Gusty, i could enable compiz effect normally. but it doesn't work anymore in Hardy
<ikonia> CarlF1: mattycoze /var/log/messages
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> mattycoze: /var/log/messages
<CarlF1> FN00$ cat state; status:                  on
<CarlF1> doesnt feel on
<ikonia> CarlF1: try disabling power managment in the bios
<ikonia> CarlF1: so it is on all the time
<gogeta> ikonia acully in linux
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, what about in   /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<united> how can i run kopete in gnome?
<KAMPIZJ> !ops|united
<ubottu> united: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<KAMPIZJ> !ops|united
<KAMPIZJ> !ops|united
<gogeta> ikonia you whant the bios to controle it
<FloodBot1> KAMPIZJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thecarp> hey, quick question, does anyone know where I could see the source for various basic linux commands like who or ls
<DistroJockey> !ops | KAMPIZJ
<ubottu> KAMPIZJ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<KAMPIZJ> !ops | united
<ikonia> gogeta: pardon ?
<mattycoze> ikonia the file "messages" isn't there, is that because the system has no record of the problem that occured?
<KAMPIZJ> !ops | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<DistroJockey> remove KAMPIZJ please
<ikonia> KAMPIZJ: what are you doing calling the ops ?
<gogeta> ikonia if your gonna disable power mangment do it in linux let the bios handel it
<qwiksand> i'm trying to download a movie, i know that if i was using windows it would have been further but its moving really slow. any suggestions as to what might be we wrong...using BitTorrent Download Client
<sinzmanual> ihave the error Failed to fetch http://my.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to my.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.45). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<blame> Is therey any tool to set my ubuntu box execute NAT and enable internet on a secondary computer?
<mattycoze> ikonia; i thought there was a whole program that summarised the logs for shutdown, startup ect...
<ikonia> gogeta: it looks like linux has it set "on" though, if this laptop has a problem, I thought it sensibelt to force it on at a hardware level
<thecarp> hey, quick question, does anyone know where I could see the source for various basic linux commands like who or ls?
<kane77> blame, yes, wait a second
<TooFly> My Ubuntu installation is still stuck at 82% (Configuring apt, scanning the mirror). It seems this is a common problem, but I can't find a solution?
<manifest_> good morning
<ikonia> thecarp: they are just gnu tools, things like "binutils" as a package or "fileutils"
<gogeta> ikonia thats noramly a acpi issue with fans letting the bios set it as always on will work around it
<Smegzor> I have several old kernels and I want to remove all but the last two.  I can see them in synaptic.  Do I remove them there and do i want to do a complete removal or just the remove option?
<ActionParsnip> TooFly: i think you need to drop to cli and nuke a task
<ikonia> thecarp: http://www.gnu.org
<ikonia> gogeta: yes, sounds reasonable
<thecarp> thank you very much
<CarlF1> DistroJockey: temperature:             60 C   - ouch,,,,
<ikonia> Smegzor: your call
<TooFly> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I am new to this - could you explain "drop to cli"?
<manifest_> carlF1: where do u have such temperatures?
<bazhang> TooFly: best to let it run
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, yeah, a little high
<CarlF1> manifest_: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM$ cat temperature ; temperature:             60 C
<TooFly> It isn't frozen, it just takes a while?
<HitMan> Ikonia: I think my head will explode. Just tell me what will be the disadvantage to using sudo apt-get to install Uuntu-Desktop
<zvacet> Smegzor : complete removal
<manifest_> :S
<COMBIZ> !ops | manifest_
<Smegzor> thanks
<blame> kane77: ?
<ActionParsnip> TooFly: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-517393.html
<gogeta> ikonia i had acpi do that on a old pc of mine it would turn a fan off but not back on
<gogeta> ikonia then overheat and init shutdown
<ubottu> manifest_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<bazhang> TooFly: you can control c out of it if you want--that will mean you just have to set up your sources list later--best to let it time out on its own
<ikonia> gogeta: sounds very reasonable
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, what notebook is it? running Hardy?
<HitMan> Ikonia: I think my head will explode. Just tell me what will be the disadvantage to using sudo apt-get to install Uuntu-Desktop
<TooFly> bazhang: So the installation will time out, and then continue on its own?
<Jack3> will my install ever finish? it has been sitting at 94% configuring hardware for 30 minutes now..?
<ikonia> HitMan: in your senario, it doesn't matter as a.) your using virtual kit b.) your locked into the server os
<bazhang> TooFly: the configuring apt will and then continue
<omnz0r> Jack3: No it wont
<kane77> blame, http://pastie.caboo.se/190379 replace wlan0 with interface that has internet, and eth0 with interface that you want to have internet...
<CarlF1> DistroJockey: "built on asus" - installed ubuntu about 2 years ago, havn't really kept it up to date
<TooFly> bazhang: Ballpark time on how long this will take?
<HitMan> ikonia: I am not locked. I can use sudo apt-get to get desktop
<ikonia> HitMan: yes, but thats still the server os
<HitMan> ikonia: so?
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, and your fan has been like that for 2 years?!
<bazhang> TooFly: hard to say; maybe go make a cup of hot chocolate
<ikonia> HitMan: so thats why I'm saying it doesn't apply in your senario, your locked into the server OS
<TooFly> Haha, alright.
<kane77> blame, and you will also need to do this as a root: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<sajt> Hello
<Jack3> omnz0r, are you serious?
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, not that 60c is critical
<blame> thanks kane77 I'll try and let you know what happened.
<HitMan> ikonia: I am not. I can use sudo apt-get. then startx. then install NX server./ then use NX client to access it
<bazhang> Jack3: what is it doing? installing grub part been reached yet?
<omnz0r> Jack3: Normally it takes about 30 mins to do the entire install, so it sound like it froze
<ikonia> HitMan: yes thats the Server OS - you can't change the core os
<bullgard4> Nautilus lists a type for every filename it displays. Where can I find a list of the elements of the set of types that are available in this Nautilus column?
<HitMan> ikonia: just tell me the differnce betwenn CD install and apt-get install I will face?
<CarlF1> DistroJockey: i think it got worse - todays thought is that the thermo broke, and it dosn't think it is hot enough for the fan - but 60 should have turned it on i would think
<ikonia> HitMan: there isn't any
<Jack3> mouse still works and such and cd is still spinnging but nothing seems to be working
<CarlF1> DistroJockey: i think the fan broke
<ikonia> HitMan: it's the same package
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, possible
<HitMan> ikonia: so I WILL see the desltop if I use apt-get?
<kane77> blame, actually you can append that last line I written (echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward) into that script and run it all as root...
<omnz0r> Jack3: try burn a new cd or something
<sajt> I upgraded from gusty to hardy but mysound is not working. I have a gigabyte motherboard with a realtek alc889A sound. How can I make it?
<Jack3> bazhang, im not sure, but i do know i chose XFS for my root and it said GRUB might not work but didnt give an option for lilo
<omnz0r> it sounds weird
<gogeta> CarlF1 disable acpi let your bios handel it they should run at 100%
<ikonia> HitMan: no - you will get A desktop on the server OS, not the desktop OS install
<DistroJockey> CarlF1, if sothing changed software wise, then it is highly likely the fan has failed
<DistroJockey> nothing^
<HitMan> ikonia: I ill se the desktop. do everything that can be done on a desktop?
<sajt> I do not find any sound support in the kernel
<gogeta> DistroJockey sudden failers are to rare
<bazhang> Jack3: any particular reason to choose xfs instead of ext3? was it for the speed? :)
<ikonia> HitMan: most things, but as your using virtual hardware it won't call you issues
<gogeta> DistroJockey it woulda been making alot of noise befor hand
<DistroJockey> gogeta, with a fan in a 2 year old laptop?
<gogeta> DistroJockey yep
<DistroJockey> gogeta, maybe, maybe not
<Jack3> bazhang, yes ;) but you dont think that is why this is hpapening?
<HitMan> ikonia: but it WILL run firefox and bittorrent?
<ikonia> HitMan: yes
<HitMan> ikonia: thats all I want from it
<ikonia> HitMan: you'll be fine
<DistroJockey> gogeta, alot of dust could just slow it to a crawl then stop it
<HitMan> ikonie: you worried me for nothing in particualr
<phoenix180> greetings everyone! I managed to start re-installing kubuntu after messing it up by trying to install 7.10 but at around 82%, the install actually froze.  I restarted the PC and now it looks like part of kubuntu installed.  My question is this: can I "update" kubuntu to just install whatever didn't get to finish installing?
<gogeta> DistroJockey that woulda straned the abring making noise
<bazhang> Jack3: possible though difficult to say without trying ext3 and another burned disk with the md5sum matched against the iso file
<norty> Question: I've just upgraded from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.01 and when i put my mouse over the text box in google the outline disappears, is there a fix for this?
<Jack3> i have the iso, how do i check md5sum?
<gogeta> DistroJockey i blow up powersupplys alot soo
<DistroJockey> gogeta, maybe, but not always
<DistroJockey> gogeta, :)
<bazhang> !md5 | jack3
<ubottu> jack3: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zibcom> !ops | Jack3
<ubottu> Jack3: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<blame> kane77: I didn't work, how do I assess the problem?
<gogeta> DistroJockey i never had a sudden failer
<shtewe> i love ubuntu
<milos_> I can't send files from Nokia N70 to Hardy(in Gutsy everything worked fine) anybody know the solution?
<Jack3> bazhang, i acutlaly did something stupid that may have caused it, half way thru the download in firefox, i accidently clicked paused and then resumed the download, maybe that messed it up?
<DistroJockey> gogeta, that's good. Just saying it's possible and can be gradual
<kloeri> bazhang: ban the host instead of nicks
<gogeta> DistroJockey not that a fans expensiv to replace anyways
<Jack3> zibcom, why did i need to know the oplist?
<bazhang> Jack3: ignore him he is try to spam the chan
<magnetron> milos_: are you using bluetooth?
<milos_> magnetron: yeah
 * gogeta rember 1 of his case fans needs cleaning
<napnap_> whart can be the reason to obtain all the time "class not found" with the 32 bits java 6 plugin on firefox 32 bits on hardy x64 with CLASSPATH and JAVA_HOME set ?
<gogeta> lol
<DistroJockey> heh
<gogeta> DistroJockeyi own a amd this thing eats fans
<chazco> Hi... i've tried to move to FF2 on Hardy (FF3 is very unstable), but not sure how to do it properly. Is there any guide to doing this?
<kane77> blame, what does "sudo iptables -L" tell you? and waht about "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" ?
<napnap_> chazco: have you the java plugin working ?
<ikonia> napnap_: are you using a 32bit OS
<napnap_> ikonia: no, a 64 os
<manifest_> how do i open an mp3 player from terminate?
<maek> sudo apt get remove firefox3.0
<chazco> napnap_ - No idea... it just crashes when i try to enter a URL, scroll a page... close FF3...
<bazhang> jack3 that is unlikely
<ikonia> napnap_: the java plugin is a real effort with 64bit
<ikonia> napnap_: what class is failing ?
<maek> sudo apt get install firefox2.0
<chazco> maek - Tried that approach, caused issues with some other stuff
<DistroJockey> maek, that would be    sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<blame> kane77: It worked!!! I just re-executed the script you recommended and it actually worked. Thank you so much!
<napnap_> ikonia: all...specific class of the applet, not inner java class (the first attempt)
<chazco> May move back to Gusty for now, seemed to be generally more stable
<Arelis_> Hello everybody. I found a nice laptop, will it work with Ubuntu? here are the specs: http://www.azerty.nl/producten/product_detail/?ID=35389&GROEP_ID=156&TAB=specificaties
<kane77> blame, no problem ;)
<shtewe> they say that you should wait a month after the release to update because of bugs
<fudus4> how do i add apps to the quck launch thing? the one which starts off with firefox evolution
<ikonia> napnap_: can you just use the jvm to do say -version
<manifest_> arelis: i see no problem why shouldnt work
<chazco> Also having the font issue on Hardy, but only on one PC (identical installs)
<ikonia> napnap_: sounds like it's not got all the 32bit stuff it wants
<shtewe> not like vista, u have to wait 2 years until it will be almost as good as xp
<magnetron> milos_: i installed gnome-bluetooth and gnome-vfs-obexftp to connect my N95 in gutsy. i also had to set the gnome-obex-server to autostart
<Heston> Arelis_, although i recommend you research what you buy a fair but, that laptop should have no problem running ubuntu
<napnap_> ikonia: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<manifest_> how do i open an mp3 player from terminate?
<ikonia> napnap_: can you build a hello world class ?
<magnetron> manifest_: it's usually in the /media folder
<zvacet> manifest_ : try type player name
<napnap_> ikonia: I will try... a moment.
<ikonia> napnap_: apologies this is overkill
<magnetron> manifest_: wait, are you referring to the software or a USB hardware?
<blame> kane77: slight problem. Routing at some poing seem work, though the DNS look ups are failing. Skype connected (which uses direct IP) but it cannot resolve domain names on the target computer. Where do I dig up?
<Jack3> bazhang, my iso passed md5sum
<manifest_> magnetron: software
<bazhang> Jack3: now try burning at a lower speed if possible then run diskcheck when you boot up
<kane77> blame, do you have the dns set up on the second computer?
<Arelis_> Hello everybody. I found a nice laptop, will it work with Ubuntu? here are the specs: http://www.azerty.nl/producten/product_detail/?ID=35389&GROEP_ID=156&TAB=specificaties
<magnetron> manifest_: you cans start a graphical mp3 player from terminal. is this what you want?
<napnap_> ikonia:  I don't javac , I only the jre for the moment
<ikonia> napnap_: ah
<gogeta> Arelis_ i probly can find better
<manifest_> yes, a program that plays mp3-format sounds
<gogeta> :P
<milos_> magnetron: i am always starting gnome-obex-server manualy. Is there any difference, I mean it should be the same. I also have gnome-bluetooth and gnome-vfs-obexftp installed
<gogeta> Arelis_ thats pretty sad
<blame> kane77: I am using static routing, did not install dhcpd and on the target box (XP) the DNS is set to be the ubunut's gateway (192.168.0.1), should I try and place the my ISP's NS on the target box?
<jmg> hi all
<magnetron> milos_: i just find it more convenient. did you repair the phone after you installed hardy?
<jmg> freevo is broken in hardy
<DistroJockey> !broken | jmg
<ubottu> Factoid broken not found
<DistroJockey> :(
<kane77> blame, yes I'm having that set up and am using ISP's dns on the second box
<magnetron> jmg: ok, would you please consider filing a bug at launchpad?
<jmg> magnetron: not until i can fix it
<mymines> 大家好！
<Hejknarneeeeee> Any1 here having wow on wine working in the 8.04 ?
<artti> I have problem with file rights. I have game under in home folder, how i do that other users can play it.
<magnetron> jmg: filing the bug will give some publicity to the problem and speed up the process of fixing it
<zionpsyfer> Hejknarneeeeee:  Works well here.  PulseAudio with it is nice, finally have music, game sounds and voice chat
<jmg> also launchpad is too slow to report any bugs today
<jmg> magnetron: doubt it
<Jack3> bazhang, right now im checking the cd with defects, that shoudl tell right?
<Hejknarneeeeee> zionpsyfer, do you have an ati card ?
<milos_> magnetron: no, i didn't chage nothing on the phone. I did a upgrade from Gutsy, maybe upgrade have make some problems, i will try now to put gnome-obex-server in Sessions
<zionpsyfer> Hejknarneeeeee: Nay, I have a geforce
<bazhang> Jack3: sorry ; yes that would be a good idea
<magnetron> jmg: launchpad is also an effective way on getting YOUR fix into ubuntu fast
<blame> kane77: as expected ISP DNSs worked on target box. Last question, do I need to execute the iptable script everytime I boot ot is it permanent?
<zvacet> Jack3 : if Cd is good go for install
<Hejknarneeeeee> zionpsyfer, does your minimap work ?
<bazhang> !cn | mymines
<ubottu> mymines: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zionpsyfer> Hejknarneeeeee: Indeed.  I haven't run into any weird issues yet besides my mouse feeling very very slightly sluggish
<magnetron> milos_: the pairing needs to be ok on both sides, check if your phone is in the list: right click the B in the notification area and see if gnome knows about it
<Jack3> zvacet, i did already but it just sat at configuring hardware 94% for like 40minutes lol
<bazhang> zvacet: this is round 2 :)
<Jack3> bazhang, it passed with no defects :(
<Hejknarneeeeee> zionpsyfer: ok, all my ingame text gets bugged when i switch between outdoor and indoor areas
<bazhang> Jack3: dont feel bad; one user in here took 34 times before it worked
<Hejknarneeeeee> zionpsyfer: when i have the minimap enabled
<Jack3> haha ouch
<zionpsyfer> Hejknarneeeeee: lame.  =(  Maybe a firegl bug?
<^root^> hi! can anyone tell me in which my panel related information is stored? e.g. which applets were placed on the panels, what was the size and etc
<^root^> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<bazhang> jack3 but he finally got it :)
<phoenix180> reetings everyone! I managed to start re-installing kubuntu after messing it up by trying to install 7.10 but at around 82%, the install actually froze.  I restarted the PC and now it looks like part of kubuntu installed.  My question is this: can I "update" kubuntu to just install whatever didn't get to finish installing?
<Jack3> hopefully me too
<Hejknarneeeeee> may be.. indeed
<manifest_> how do i delete mplayer?
<Hejknarneeeeee> well i'll try to solve it
<bazhang> phoenix180: that does not sound good-->best go for a fresh install
<magnetron> Hejknarneeeeee: are you running wow in opengl mode?
<zvacet> manifest_ : from synaptic
<napnap_> ikonia:  I installed the jdk, compiled the class, then java test said me "Hello World", so it works
<Jack3> my setup right nnow has 3 ide hard drives + floppy (2 of the hdds of fujitsus 3gb and 1 is a maxtor 9gb. im installing xfs on the 9gb and swap on one of the fujitsus)
<anAngel> Hello. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it doesn't detect my graphics adapter at all. I am using intel g33 chipset with integrated intel X3100 video. The xorg.conf file is almost empty, nothing specific about my adapter or monitor. And my screen resolution is wrong and i cant set it up to say 1280x1024
<phoenix180> darnit!! that's what I feared..thanks bazhang
<mymines> haha
<Jack3> i just removed the USB pinheaders that go to the front of the case cause i dont think i put them on correctly anyways
<zionpsyfer> Hejknarneeeeee: Yep,  opengl with latest winehq deb.
<bazhang> phoenix180: perhaps technically possible but know way of telling how long it would hold or what was damaged
<zionpsyfer> Hejknarneeeeee:  You running opengl?
<magnetron> anAngel: the drivers of that card are no good. ubuntu knows about your card but there's unfortunately not much to do
<Hejknarneeeeee> magnetron: i have the opengl setting activated in the config.wtf file
<bazhang> mymines: /j #ubuntu-cn thanks
<phoenix180> yea I am going to attempt to install it once more before sleeping.  I have been fighting with it all night
<^root^> anyone?
<Hejknarneeeeee> and i installed wine yesterday from scratch
<mymines> thank you!
<magnetron> Hejknarneeeeee: the official wine/wow guide is on wowwiki, try the troubleshooting solutions in there
<zionpsyfer> Gah, I know it's getting time for bed when I start mixing up peoples messages and mistaking them as meant for me.
<ArthurArchnix> Looks like rythmbox removed close to tray support back in version 0.96... anyone know how to get that back?
<zvacet> manifest_ : did you try run man mplayer to see options
<kane77> blame, the way I do it is that I run it each time I boot (just save it as script somewhere and put it in rc.local) but there should be something to save your iptables and then restore them, but I'm not quite sure
<Jack3> bazhang, the cd boots into live mode fine, should i look at anything in there before trying to install again?
<anAngel> ﻿magnetron: so can i do something about the resolution at least. is there any other configuration utility? i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but nothing changed
<bazhang> jack3 if grub is warning about xfs, then why not go for ext3? the speed gain will not be *that* great imo
<Jack3> can i use resier instead?
<magnetron> anAngel: are you confusing me with someone else?
<bazhang> sure jack3 should do, but really ext3 is the best one out there
<jetyang> hi
<ArthurArchnix> haha... nevermind. To get it to close to tray you just click the tray icon. Very clever.
<bazhang> hello jetyang
<jetyang> hello
<jetyang> i am a freshman
<anAngel> ﻿magnetron: well you replied on my first post right
<Heston> anAngel, if you're so inclined, you could try writing your own xorg.conf  to force the resolution
<zvacet> jetyang : nevermind
<bazhang> jetyang this is ubuntu support channel do you have an ubuntu support question?
<nishan_n> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bentob0x> ok, I need to fully erase and scan disk a HD, what are the best tools for this?
<godlygeek> Jack3: is there any particular reason why you don't want to use ext3?
<Jack3> i duno i want to be cool
<Jack3> lol
<tobe002> be very cool
<bazhang> jack3 cool is a working system :)
<tobe002> yeah
<tobe002> hao
<^root^> bentob0x: fdisk?
<anAngel> ﻿Heston: is there any good tutorial or xorg.conf template file?
<tobe002> fdish
<Jack3> i read some articles about xfs and resier being much faster/better
<tobe002> who
<tobe002> o
<bentob0x> even to erase/wipe proprely ^root^?
<bazhang> !enter | tobe002
<ubottu> tobe002: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<desneedy> I have installed  fcitx in xubuntu, but I can't normally activate and use it.
<^root^> bentob0x: yup, its army wiss knife
<desneedy> please help
<^root^> swiff*
<^root^> what the hell, typos
<Heston> anAngel, there should be a template in your /etc/ directory, however, if not, check the man page or google
<^root^> desneedy: yes?
<godlygeek> Jack3: search around for more metrics.  they're much faster at a few types of uncommon operations.
<bentob0x> nice, going to have a dig into it, thx ^root^ :)
<foraoh> hi does anyone know how to create a different effect for minimizing/restoring windows with compiz?
<foraoh> i mean, one effect for minimizing, and a different one for restoring
<desneedy> I have installed  fcitx in xubuntu, but I can't normally activate and use it. fcitx is a Chinese input method.
<anAngel> ﻿Heston: ok thanks
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion will help with that foraoh
<Kamil> I hear a distorted sound after installing Ubuntu Hardy.
<bazhang> desneedy have you tried scim?
<Heston> anAngel, if you want, paste your xorg.conf somewhere, and ill see if i can come up with something
<ArthurArchnix> So on hardy we apparently got his cool new pulse audio system... where's the gui to control the volume level of the running apps?
<Przemek1910> www.sonygsm.nmj.pl
<desneedy> no.
<desneedy> bazhang: no.l
<^root^> desneedy: ahan, sorry, limited knowledges, tried Ubuntu-cd channel...
<^root^> ch*
<godlygeek> Jack3: a bit dated, but this is a decent benchmark: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cn
<hooer> hiya
<Jack3> eek i think the problem might be my hdd
<Jack3> i hear some real nice clicking going on
<hooer> can someone please explain this? -> [   47.145048] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<anAngel> ﻿Heston: ok this is my xorg.conf. Pretty blank i guess. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9418/
<ovidiu> Hi everybody
<ovidiu> I need some help in LIRC configuration
<Heston> anAngel, that's not looking too good
<nemesis> how to migre gutsy in hardy please
<ovidiu> I configured my remote control using this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635355
<godlygeek> Jack3: here's another good one: http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html
<mymines> update to ubuntu 8.04，and "get apt-get update",buthave no ""
<mymines> vmware
<mymines> server
<godlygeek> Jack3: ech, hard drive crashes always suck.
<nemesis> thx
<bullgard4> hooer: The first is a time-stamp. Then it follows the desire that you should update your 'sd' driver.
<lacyc3> re
<dubby> hey anyone in hardy is there anyway to know what ports I have open without just port scanning myself?
<DistroJockey> ArthurArchnix, you could try    pavucontrol
<hooer> yeh the latter was what i was not sure about
<ovidiu> the configuration was successful, but the problem is that everytime when I boot ubuntu the DRIVER device changes from /dev/input/event7 to /dev/input/event4 and viceversa
<ovidiu> and my remote control is no more detected correctly
<godlygeek> mymines: don't believe vmware-server runs on as new a kernel as hardy has yet.
<ovidiu> what can I do?
<mymines>  update to ubuntu 8.04，and "get apt-get update",but have no "vmware server",why?please help.
<hooer> ive seen an article explaining how to get vm-ware server to work on hardy
<anAngel> ﻿Heston: that's why i am asking ;(
<bazhang> mymines see the answer above
<godlygeek> mymines: have you considered trying virtualbox instead?
<DistroJockey> mymines, package names don't have spaces in their names
<fudus4> hj
<mymines> VBOX is nice,but i like vmware better
<DistroJockey> mymines, may be off track there, sorry if I was
<gharz> guys... i've just compiled and linked a c program... how do i run it? the filename is a.out... please help
<hooer> i use vmware at work so it's nice to be able to use it :p
<Slart> gharz: ./a.out
<kane77> gharz, ./a.out
<dubby> which is better, vmware server or workstation ? (not including cost) , and my previous question is there a way to know what ports you have open without actually port scanning yourself?
<Heston> hanAngel, although this is unlikely to work without proper detection of your hardware, this may be worth a shot ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/9420/
<gharz> thanks!!!!!!
<kane77> I'm lagging :)
<hooer> they're both useful (workstation and server)
<anAngel> ﻿Heston: ok i will try it
<anAngel> ﻿Heston: thanks
<anAngel> Anybody tried these http://intellinuxgraphics.org drivers for intel x3100 on intel g33 chipset on ubuntu 8.04
<omg911> how do you search using the command tool apt-get like you can using the gui front end synaptic manager?
<martint> can I make ubuntu panel narrower then the whole screen wide (like in KDE)?
<fudus4> j
<aLeSD> someone know how to substitute emerald to metacity on startup ?
<godlygeek> omg911: apt-get search pattern
<omg911> i mean search for packages with partial match
<omg911> godlygeek: E: Invalid operation search
<godlygeek> omg911: oops, i meant:  apt-cache search pattern
<omg911> godlygeek: thx that works i think
<bullgard4> Nautilus lists a type for every filename it displays. Where can I find a list of the elements of the set of types that are available in this Nautilus column?
<godlygeek> omg911: it's a regex search, see  man apt-cache
<martint> can I make ubuntu panel narrower then the whole screen wide (like in KDE)?
<DistroJockey> bullgard1, maybe   /etc/gnome/defaults.list    ?
<hooer> so i have an mdadm raid question..
<DistroJockey> bullgard1, may be not what you wanted
<zm> i downloaded a software package named gmlive-0.20b3
<zm> how to install it in a shell?
<zm> gmlive-0.20b3.tar.gz
<DistroJockey> zm, did you read the readme?
<hooer> i replaced a failed drive in my raid1 array. it's fine but when i went to test it by unplugging the original drive and trying to boot just from the new one it ddint work
<hooer> it got to a certain point then dropped me to initfs
<zm> yes I did, but it shows nothing
<bazhang> martint: right click on panel select properties then look at pixels should do it
<zm> the readme is empty
<martint> THANKS!
<DistroJockey> zm, all good packages should have a decent readme
<DistroJockey> zm, any other readme type files?
<bazhang> I cant get vmware or vbox to work in Hardy :(
<ciro> hi all
<martint> <bazhang> I meant not hight but with, does it still work the same?
<Carbonflux> I am using 8.04 does anyone have any idea why I can't get at 192.168.1.1 from 8.04 but I can from a windows box after setting my netmask to 255.255.0.0?
<zm> no, but there is a INSTALL file
<bazhang> martint: you want to have the retractor feature? or something else in mind
<zm> the Installation Instructions
<hooer> Carbon, have you set default gateway?
<ciro> i wanna create a lancher for choosing if closing or rebooting my computer ... how can i do?
<martint> <bazhang> in KDE I can tell the pane;\taskbar to use only 75% of screen wigth, for example
<DistroJockey> zm, well, if you trust it, you could use    ./INSTALL from the directory you extracted to  (assuming INSTALL is the name of the file)
<Carbonflux> hooer, its a second router that I just want to get into the website on, I already have a working net on 192.168.0.x
<bazhang> martint: width is all I know at this point; just started using gnome again since forever--will google for karma though :)
<zm> yes let me try it
<Carbonflux> arp can see the other router
<zm> zm@zm-laptop:~/gmlive-0.20b3$ ./INSTALL
<zm> bash: ./INSTALL: Permission denied
<L3D> ok i am running firestarter and have it set to minimize to the sys tray and after a bit it disappears  any ideas?
<Carbonflux> but thats it, can't ping it or web-browse to it
<zm> it couldn't
<martint> <bazhang> Good though :)
<DistroJockey> zm, you may also need to    chmod +x INSTALL     (INSTALL being the file you are trying to run)
<Carbonflux> its something about how linux is dealing with subnet masks but I don't know enough to ask the right question
<hooer> does the route table shed any info?
<Carbonflux> not really
<thefish> Hasone, update must be up to about 90% now eh?
<Carbonflux> if I set the gateway to the second router I can get at it just fine
<hooer> weird
<Carbonflux> which is silly really
<Carbonflux> ya, its this specific linux box
<Carbonflux> all the other computers can get at both routers
<zm> and then?
<Carbonflux> I was using DHCP
<DistroJockey> zm, try the    ./INSTALL   again
<Carbonflux> I am confused by whats wrong, it should work
<Carbonflux> thanks for thinking about it hooer :)
<chmac> ikonia: I just thought, changing nicks to _away, and then back, is no less channel noise than logging on / off
<hooer> np... so why do you want a 16 bit subnet mask?
<chmac> ikonia: I have #ubuntu on my auto-join now, so every time I fire up xchat I'll create at least 2 messages...
<zm> zm@zm-laptop:~/gmlive-0.20b3$ ./INSTALL
<zm> ./INSTALL: line 1: Installation：找不到命令
<zm> ./INSTALL: line 2: aclocal.m4：找不到命令
<zm> ./INSTALL: line 4: 在未预料的“C”附近出现语法错误
<zm> ./INSTALL: line 4: `Copyright (C) 1994, 1995, 1996, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2005,'
<FloodBot1> zm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<united> i've downloaded kopete,but still can't run it though i've download it's libraries,why's that?
<Carbonflux> hooer, until I set the subnet mask for the local lan to 255.255.0.0 I could not get at any 1.1 addys, only 0.1, my WAN mask is still 255.255.255.0
<hooer> should route between .0.0 and .1.0
<DistroJockey> zm, well, I guess it runs. Can't help further sorry. Don't know the program or the language.
<Carbonflux> well, in windows I had to change to subnet mask to get it to use both the 0.1 and 1.1 subnets
<end-user> Totem Movie Player question: When using the firefox-plugin, and, say, listening to audio, there is a rewind/fast forward bar at the bottom that I've never seen work, inside the browser. You can pause, so I'm assuming that means it is being cached. Why can't you rewind/fast forward: is this a bug or just only a part of a feature that has yet to be implemented?
<zm> it means bash: ./INSTALL: No such file or directory
<Chapai> how do i get the lines out of my video its driving me out of my mad
<end-user> Chapai: Are you using gnash?
<RandomCake> Hi, I can't boot to any OS, the Grub settings appear to be correct, but I get an error saying the partition doesn't exist when I select an OS, anyone any idea what's going on?
<hooer> oh i meant use a router, i.e. a hardware one with 2 nics, one for .1.0 one for .0.0, or do it with virtual machine software routers :P
<DistroJockey> zm, as I said INSTALL is the thing you want to run, may be named different (remember it's case sensitive)
<Chapai> no idea what that is end-user
<united> i've downloaded kopete,but still can't run it though i've download it's libraries,why's that?
<bazhang> united: downloaded? why not install from repos
<hischild> Chapai, please describe the situation. There are a couple dozen situations where you can use video which have different causes.
<zm> yes
<united> yes,i mean download through synaptic
<zm> you may tell me how to install the package
<bazhang> united try alt f2 kopete
<DistroJockey> zm, also as I said, all good packages have a decent readme type file
<Chapai> all my videos (flash, vlc) has lines sorta jittering very noticable when panning
<zm> the instruction says type './configure' and then type 'make'
<end-user> Chapai: gnash is the free (non-restricted) version of Flash. It is installed in Gutsy by default, but wasn't installed in my Hardy. Anyway, gnash isn't fully perfected yet, and for example, youtube videos had lines in them. You might want to use flash. To check if you are using Gnash, start by just right clicking the video you are trying to watch, and see if it brings up adobe flash dialog or gnash dialog
<hischild> zm, if the instruction says so, then do so.
<DistroJockey> zm, yes, that is common
<zm> but when i finish typing 'make', it says 'no such a common
<milos_> can't send files from Nokia N70 to Hardy, anybody? (from pc -> phone is working)
<Carbonflux> hooer, this is what I plan on doing http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html but first I need to get past just being able to talk to both routers, which should work but is not
<zm> i stopped at step 2
<DistroJockey> zm,   sudo apt-get build-essentials
<end-user> Chapai: and if you need help getting flash, I can help you do with that too, but first I just want to figure out if gnash is your problem
<DistroJockey> zm, do that first then try again
<hischild> zm, that's not an error that make throws when configure was run properly. Can you pastebin the output from ./configure?       ( DistroJockey )
<CRASH69> have been any update in 804? I ask 'cause since installing I have not get any (for some reason I considerer that odd, lol)
<hischild> CRASH69, no it's solid. Don't have any updates either.
<bazhang> CRASH69: none so far here
<Chapai> its not gnash end-user it happens with every video, the best i can describe is a very low frame rate with videos hischild end-user
<Carbonflux> the frustrating part is that I am sure someone around here knows the answer but I am not able to explain the issue properly
<roxahris> hey
<roxahris> the search feature didn't find a file
<roxahris> do I have to set it to recurse subdirectories
<roxahris> is there an option for that?
<zm> sudo apt-get build-essentials is an error common
<bazhang> zm build-essential no 's'
<hischild> Chapai, have you tried to use a different video player? like vlc? what gfx card do you have?
<end-user> Chapai: Sorry :( if you are already using Flash, then I don't know what that problem is. I had the problem with Gnash, so I thought that might be it.
<robbie> xorgconfigure is missing. what package contains it?
<DistroJockey> cheers bazhang , sorry zm   typo
<zm> yes
<zm> nothing
<bazhang> DistroJockey: :}
<bazhang> Carbonflux: just like in that link?
<hooer> i was hoping someone might know the answer to my raid question too :p
<Chapai> i have hischild
<DistroJockey> bazhang, just tried it here and only get build-dep  as a tab complete for build
<hooer> Carbon, that's great but i would do it in a virtual appliance instead of on the host system :p
<zm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9425/  this is what after i type './configure' shows
<bazhang> zm sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Carbonflux> bazhang, I just want to be able to ping the 192.168.1.1 addy from this machine, its something specific to this machine, the problem is really simple
<zm> well
<hischild> DistroJockey, build-dep is a switch from apt-get. build-essential is a meta package.
<Carbonflux> hooer, yes that works fine
<Chapai> is there an app that registers frame rate?
<Carbonflux> hooer, I use virtualbox
<hooer> orly :p
<DistroJockey> hischild, ahh, thanks :)
<mind> has anyone else had the problem that clicking the time/date in the taskbar leads to freezing the whole taskbar?
<Carbonflux> hooer, but if I don't have basic connectivity its pointless :)
<thyko> does grub work with XFS yet?
<hooer> pointless.. but cool
<Carbonflux> hooer, 8.04 inside a VM inside Windows can get at all the addys fine
<bazhang> thyko: apparently it is problematic still
<DistroJockey> hischild, forgot the  install  part as usual ;)
<hooer> hmm
<musa> i upgraded last night from gutcy to herdy, everything went well except their is no sound.
<Carbonflux> anyway, this problem is hypersimple
<Carbonflux> and someone here knows the answer
<hischild> Carbonflux, then ask so we may answer
<Carbonflux> but I am giving up because I can't explain it
<Carbonflux> :)
<hooer> you might have to whip out the traffic capture and see waht's going on
<RandomCake> does anyone have any idea why Grub would be failing to boot Ubuntu when the settings all look right? :S
<hischild> DistroJockey, np
<thyko> bazhang: dang, i'll use lilo then, but its sloooow!
<magnetron> RandomCake: because the settings isn't right?
<bazhang> RandomCake: because it only 'looks' right?
<hischild> RandomCake, they may look ok, but perhaps they're still wrong?
<hooer> lilo is slow?
<Carbonflux> hischild, I can't ping 192.168.1.1 from one linux machine, I don't know why, it works from all the other machines on the same net, same settings, same routing table
<end-user> mind: While I have not yet had that problem, the time/date for me still runs sort of harshly, for example, I have added a couple international times (the new feature) and there is a big delay when bringing it up, the times start in 24:00 time instead of 12:00 time, but then go correct after a while, and sometimes the edge is cut off the edge of the screen
<thyko> very
<zm> and then?
<hooer> how come
<hischild> Carbonflux, describe the network please then :)
<j0be> Carbonflux: check the netmasks... sure they are all 255.255.255.0
<DistroJockey> !grub hooer
<ubottu> Factoid grub hooer not found
<DistroJockey> !grub | hooer
<ubottu> hooer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<hooer> i mean.. doesnt the boot loader just do that, start the boot process?
<hischild> !grub | hooer
<thyko> hooer: it usually is, about 15 seconds to decompress the kernel
<DistroJockey> hehe
<Carbonflux> 255.255.255.0 does not work on any machine
<Carbonflux> clearly it masks off 1.1 addys
<monk> bonjour bonjour, je sais que ce doit etre une question bete mais dans la montagne de données je n'arrive pas à trouver: comment fait-on pour supprimer manuellement un disque dur dans /media à partir d'un terminal? merci
<hooer> heres the weird thing, i installed 8.0.4 server from scratch and it's LILO not Grub
<zm> i still cannot install
<hischild> Carbonflux, you're using virtualisation? what software did you use?
<j0be> Carbonflux: it is a netmask! not an ip address
<thyko> but xfs is dang fast after that
<magnetron> !fr | monk
<ubottu> monk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<hischild> hooer, grub does support xfs, yet the installer sometimes fails to install it thus defaults to lilo.
<Carbonflux> hischild, two routers connected to one switch, one router is 192.168.0.1 the other is at 192.168.1.1
<hooer> oooh
<hooer> that's why.
<bazhang> zm what is gmlive-->please clarify
<hischild> Carbonflux, and you get one way traffic?
<hischild> !info gmlive
<thyko> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<hooer> i setup my raid arrays with xfs using the installer, so it would have been that?
<milos_> magnetron: not woking :(
<monk> ubottu, oups, excuse me...
<Carbonflux> I can't keep explaining this over and over, everyone keeps making it more complex heh
<IntangibleLiquid> I set the laptop to hibernate when the battery runs down. But it just goes blank and shuts down unexpectedly a few seconds later. What is wrong?
<DistroJockey> hooer, most likely
<Carbonflux> thanks for trying tho heh
<RandomCake> well, bazhang, hischild, I've checked what drives there are, hda and hdb are both hard drives, so grub should be counting them both, the partition Ubuntu is on is hdb5, so it should be (hd1,4) and windows is on hdb1, so that should be (hd1,0), yes? :S
<hooer> ok good to know
<magnetron> Carbonflux: if the netmask is 255.255.255.0 , the first three parts of their respective IP adress has to be identical
<hooer> when's ZFS support coming? :)
<zm> just like sopcast
<Carbonflux> magnetron, right, which won't work if I am routing from 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.1.1
<DistroJockey> hooer, for more control, you can Esc out of the boot/install screen and type  expert  at the prompt
<roxahris> Question
<roxahris> Err, nothing
<BadElvis> hi, does anybody know how to disable the autoscan of rhythmbox?
<j0be> Carbonflux: whatev! I was assuming you had a simple basic network. Using two routers gets you into routing troubles (hence routers)
<bazhang> zm do you have a better description? would it be helpful to talk in #ubuntu-cn ?
<Carbonflux> thats not it at all j0be
<hooer> i dont't really need more control, it's a simple thing - i replaced a dead driev in my RAID1 array, but the replacement can't boot by itself when I test
<Carbonflux> its just a device
<hischild> RandomCake, sounds like solid theory. But it sometimes also throws in the cd player, mixes up partitions, and also note that hdb5 is an extended partition which may also screw things up. I suggest you get the supergrub disc and fix grub with that.
<Carbonflux> I want to get on its website form linux
<Carbonflux> it works in windows np
<j0be> Carbonflux: yes it is... anyway. draw a diagram somewhere and post it, so you have something to talk by
<zm> well, it a net tv
<DistroJockey> hooer, ahh, not my area sorry.
<sixtyby3> Hello all, I need some help with getting a Broadcom 94311MCG Wifi card to work with Hardy 8.04
<hooer> Carbonflux, have you tried adding a manual route?
<Carbonflux> j0be, thanks for thinking about it, I don't want to waste your time :)
<j0be> Carbonflux: I bet the windows machine is on the same side as your website and your linux behind the 2nd router.
<Carbonflux> hooer, in theory, I am not sure it worked
<napnap_> whart can be the reason to obtain all the time "class not found" with the 32 bits java 6 plugin on firefox 32 bits on hardy x64 with CLASSPATH and JAVA_HOME set ?
<robbie> what replaced xorgconfigure?
<Carbonflux> j0be, no
<musa> Carbonflux r u using dhcp
<Carbonflux> j0be, if I change the gateway of the linux machine to the 1.1 addy I can get at uit
<Carbonflux> no, its all static ips
<Carbonflux> something is messed up in the linux box is all
<aLeSD> mmm ... does skype use qt4 library ?
<Carbonflux> its something simple
<hooer> did you have 24 bit subnet mask originally, then change to 16?
<RandomCake> okay hischild, I'll have a look at that, do you know which version is the English version? The one I downloaded last time was spanish and I couldn't understand a thing!
<hooer> maybe the route table is trynig to use the gateway to get to .1.0 network
<j0be> Carbonflux: which linux machine? the one you are trying to connect to your website? what is the default gateway then, where does that lead to, where is the website.
<Carbonflux> this is my op route show....
<Carbonflux> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000
<Carbonflux> 192.168.0.0/16 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.2  default via 192.168.0.1 dev eth0  metric 100
<hischild> RandomCake, they are all multilanguage, so you can just switch languages. It should have -en with it at least.
<hischild> !pastebin | Carbonflux
<ubottu> Carbonflux: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Carbonflux> oh for peaks sake
<Carbonflux> it was just one line
<bazhang> haha
<Carbonflux> never mind
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bobbyyes_> some body help me?
<j0be> Carbonflux: what is the IP of the website?
<zm> bazhang?
<united> stange,i've tried alt-F2 and kopete is not in the string
<bazhang> bobbyyes_: please ask away
<RandomCake> ah, okay, thanks hischild :)
<Carbonflux> look I just forgot to remove one of the enters
<Carbonflux> if you can't help me fine
<j0be> Carbonflux:  can 192.168.0.1 see this website
<DistroJockey> !ask | bobbyyes_
<ubottu> bobbyyes_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<united> yet i've downloaded kopete time and time again
<bazhang> Carbonflux: he was just kidding
<Carbonflux> ah
<hischild> Carbonflux, i count 2 lines, which are pasted.
<Carbonflux> well, this channel is getting more and more restrictive
<bobbyyes_> i install a Ubuntu 8.04 server in my laptop,but i can't use it .the error msg. is : unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<Carbonflux> and I am jumpy
<Carbonflux> sorry
<j0be> Carbonflux:  can 192.168.0.1 see this website, and what is it IP address
<sixtyby3> Hello if anybody's free help with a wifi card, please do so: key words are broadcom hardy
<Carbonflux> hischild, ya I made a mistake and missed a return, so shoot me
<bobbyyes_> my laptop's cpu is PM 1.7G
<hischild> Carbonflux, it's nothing personal against you. But there has to be a line somewhere on what can and cannot be pasted.
<magnetron> sixtyby3: just ask
<hischild> Carbonflux, i prefer not to shoot you ;-)
<j0be> Carbonflux: focus please! it is not IM
<Carbonflux> I am not going to waste pastebin for what will fit on one line
<magnetron> sixtyby3: if anyone knows, they will anser
<bazhang> aye hischild you are correct; this is pretty slow right now though
<Carbonflux> it just a mistake for peats sake
<end-user> BadElvis: Edit>Preferences>Music Tab>Uncheck "Watch my library for new files"
<Carbonflux> I have a real problem here, I am have been working on it for hours
<Carbonflux> forgive me
<j0be> Carbonflux:  can 192.168.0.1 see this website, and what is it IP address
<asfalt> hi all, I installed the blubuntu-theme with apt-get but it is not seen in the Appearance preferences (hardy). Has anyone suffered the same problem ???
<sixtyby3> Thanks, I've never managed to get my Broadcom 94311MCG Wifi card to work with any Ubuntu distro till now, I was hoping that it would be resolved in hardy.
<sixtyby3> No luck so far.
<Carbonflux> j0be, that is the addy of router one, I can get to its website
<hooer> RAID question: 2 drives in 2 x RAID1 arrays, mdadm, one drive failed, replaced with new, created partitions, synched arrays, ran LILO to write MBR, rebooted - fine. HOWEVER, when I test with just the new drive it fails to boot. What's missing? :(
<bokey> ubottu: you rascal
<biabia> from what i hear wireless is greatly improved in hardy
<Carbonflux> j0be, 1.1 is the other router, if I use that for a gateway I can get at its site
<roxahris> less-then slash three?
<sixtyby3> But my card doesn't even show up the list of 'Restricted Drivers'
<Carbonflux> j0be, but it will not route between 0.1 and 1.1 and only on this one linux box
<musa> Carbon try to trace the ip address, see where the package is stopping: # tracepath 4.2.2.2
<sixtyby3> There are a couple of posts in the forums which list steps to make my particular model work, but then, no luck so far.
<Carbonflux> thank you musa :)
<j0be> because the 0.1 does not know how to get to IPs that end with 1.xxx
<DistroJockey> asfalt, same issue (not a very good .deb that one)
<j0be> Carbonflux: or trace via a ping with # ping -R ip.addr.of.box
<bazhang> http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ sixtyby3 this seen yet
<Carbonflux> thank you j0be
<asfalt> DistroJockey ahh I see, might have to install manually, pity ;)
<Carbonflux> the frustrating part is that arp can see both routers fine
<thefish> Carbonflux, you could also just add a route to your machine there: route add net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.1.1
 * Scrounch_ is now away: off
<hooer> this is as far as I get in the boot process with just the new drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9430/
<thefish> Carbonflux, im assuming you are using /24
<bazhang> !away > Scrounch_
<hooer> if i add the original one, it goes all the way
<DistroJockey> asfalt, I would suggest making a bug report as it is in the repo and does not work as expected
<Carbonflux> thefish, ok, I tried something like that
<Carbonflux> thefish, ip route show returns 0/16
<macan> hello there
<thefish> Carbonflux, theres your problem
<Carbonflux> ah
<Carbonflux> good
<thefish> with /16 1.1 and 0.1 are on the same net
<DistroJockey> asfalt, happy to add a confirmation to your report
<Carbonflux> thefish, I don't understand I guess
<thefish> Carbonflux, is your netmask on all the other machines 255.255.0.0 or 255.255.255.0?
<egoleo> hello
<dutch201> hi, i am trying to upgrade to 8.04 but i have some problems.
<thefish> Carbonflux, for 192.168.x.x, its normally /24 or 255.255.255.0
<Carbonflux> 255.255.0.0
<bazhang> please specify dutch201
<egoleo> i seems to have installed everything but i still cant play mp3 files on hardy
<dubby> hey anyone in synaptic how do i clear the history?
<dutch201> some packjages did not install but most were corrupted during donwload somehow. Redownloading it and starting do-upgrade helped on those
<bazhang> egoleo: ubuntu-restricted-extras and win32codecs?
<egoleo> i have all that installed
<dutch201> but now gedit package will not install bcs it is missing gedit.dirs
<zm> how to install a tar.gz package?
<thefish> Carbonflux, and you have set this on the linux box with the problems as well?
<asfalt> DistroJockey I am just checking if it has been reported already, one moment
<hischild> zm, unpack, compile, install
<bazhang> http://magma.maths.usyd.edu.au/magma/extract.shtml zm
<jatt> I need to run ssh-add each time I login to be able to use ssh without password. Is there a way to run ssh-add automatically?
<robbie> how do you make apt search for a specific command?
<DistroJockey> asfalt, k, not looked as I don't know the package
<foolip> Hi. How can I change the keyboard layout on a ubuntu dapper server install? It has no X window system or similar, just a console.
<robbie> im looking for xorgconfigure
<zm> thanks
<dutch201> apt-cache search <keyword>
<^root^> ﻿ I am using Ubuntu 8.04LTS. It had Fx3.0, i uninstall it and installed the 2.0.x and now i cannot install any extension, whatever i install,  get, "Firefox couldnt install extension at _______  becasue unexpected installation error, Review the error console for more details. -203" any idea?
<enis> good morning
<berry_sky> bandung
<sixtyby3> @﻿bazhang thanks, I'm checking it out. The instructions are a little different, this one uses fwcutter which I didn't have luck with in Feisty, let's see.
<thefish> jatt, you can either just remove the password from the key, or write a script and add it to your startup (you can also ad a @reboot line to your crontab)
<zm> after unpack, how to compile?
<bazhang> !compile | zm
<ubottu> zm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hischild> zm, ./configure and watch if it gives you any error. also ^
<thefish> zm, ./configure - make sure it doesnt reurn errors, then make
<DistroJockey> zm, if it doesn't have a good readme, why would you install it?
<bazhang> zm you may wish to bookmark that link
<smmagic> Hi, everytime I connect my PSP to ubuntu it opens rhythmbox, how do I stop it from opening?
<CRASH69> robbie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<osfameron> smmagic: look in System -> Preferences -> Removeable Drives and Media
<smmagic> nothing is there
<smmagic> I checked :P
<robbie> thats the file....im guessing theres no tool to configure it then?
<DistroJockey> smmagic, and in    /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<robbie> because my settings got mis detected
<jatt> thefish: thanks for the suggestions. The problem I had trying to do it with a script is that ssh-add always seems to ask for a password interactively (if I understood ssh-add(1) correctly). What does the @reboot line on my (now empty) crontab do?
<hischild> robbie, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<osfameron> smmagic: under my "Multimedia" tab there is an option "Play music files when connected" to a portable music player
<musa> @foolip  # sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<rausb0> jatt: but having the password for the key i a file is as good as having no password for the key
<osfameron> smmagic: that's on Gutsy at least
<robbie> tried that
<xlink> here's a good noob question
<CRASH69> robbie: dpkg-reconfigure xserver
<bazhang> robbie: sudo displayconfig-gtk for hardy
<xlink> how do I delete files in /etc?
 * smmagic checks
<smmagic> I did it a long time ago but I forgot how to
<xlink>  sudo ????
<^root^> xlink: why you should?
<bobbyyes_> some people know what does this problem? unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<bazhang> xlink why do wish to do that??
<xlink> ok how do you delete a fil via terminal
<thefish> jatt, its the same as adding a time, except it just runs on reboot :) I use it to start off simpserver for my user here
<^root^> xlink: yes, you woul need sudo...
<xlink> I added a configuration file
<xlink> which i don't like anymore
<xlink> affects fotn properties
<hischild> xlink, sudo rm <file> but this is HIGHLY unsuggested. Also do NOT use recursive in there no matter what the reason may be.
<xlink> and while not horid...
<smmagic> Don't see it under preferences, osfameron
<robbie> displayconfig-gtk only goes up to 800x600
<robbie> I can do more
<thefish> jatt, the easiest would be to make a user who connects to the other machine, give them the least amount of access possible, and give them a no-password key
<mcdiesel> xlink:  sudo rm /etc/badconffile
<DistroJockey> bobbyyes_, sounds like you are trying to use 64bit on a 32bit CPU
<bazhang> bobbyyes_: you installed 64bit on a 32bit system?
<xlink> only deleting files I added myself
<CRASH69> ﻿robbie: dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg ***************
<dutch201> so i do: apt-get -f dist-upgrade. it gives me WARNING: /usr/share/python-support/gedit.dirs does not exist.
<xlink> so no worries there
<foolip> musa: dapper doesn't have console-setup. some googling told me it's console-data, and it works now. thanks
<^root^> xlink: search for files with the owner name as you, and delete, read man find
<xlink> also thank you
<dutch201> and then Traceback (most recent call last):
<dutch201>   File "/usr/sbin/update-python-modules", line 269, in <module>
<dutch201>     args.remove(arg)
<dutch201> ValueError: list.remove(x): x not in list
<robbie> crash69: I ran that exact command, the entries are still the same
<FloodBot1> dutch201: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzz_> Hello, gnash doesn't play Youtube videos... What could be wrong?
<xlink> sudo rm drop and drag...
<dutch201> ow i am sorry
<robbie> ill try restarting x then come back
<bobbyyes_> no, is 32 bit Ubuntu and 32 Bit CPU
<jatt> thefish: I agree this seems the easier solution: use a no-password key. Actually this laptop is used only by me but I connect to many others machines through ssh. How do I remove the password from the key? You can point me to a man page ;).
<bazhang> got to head out for a bit good luck to all :)
<smmagic> Does anyone else know how to stop rhythmbox from opening when I connect my PSP?
<DistroJockey> bobbyyes_, you have amd or intel?
<mcdiesel> xlink: sudo rm 'drop and drag'    (if you have spaces in your file name)
<thefish> jatt, if you connect to many servers and do admin stuff, dont use a blank password
<Temporar1> alright, i'm trying to install something that requires libxml2 on Ubuntu 8.04 but it says i don't have it. it is installed though
<robbie> nope, still the same thing even after running dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg and restarting x
<bobbyyes_> Intel CPU. PM 1.7G. Frist generation Centrino
<Temporar1> anyone know what i need to do?
<robbie> still only goes up to 800x600
<CRASH69> robbie, what is your issue?
<xlink> drop and drag would have been a physical action
<CRASH69> ah ok
<hischild> jatt, perhaps use something like keepassx (i probably write it wrong) so keep track of the passwords
<robbie> I want to put it up to 1024x768
<xlink> not a file name
<DistroJockey> bobbyyes_, what iso are you using?
<jatt> thefish: hmm could be I need to find a compromise... However I don't do admin stuff on this machines. I'm just a developer so use only a user account (not root) to install software I write.
<xlink> as in I dropped the file into terminal
<thefish> jatt, if you are doing admin on the machines and need "proper" access, I would make a strong passphrase, then just ssh-add -t{some huge time}, you'll only need to do it once, and it means all your access is safe
<CRASH69> robbie: nvidia?
<xlink> since that copy/oases the URL
<robbie> yep nvidia
<xlink> nvidia drivers are in synaptic now aren't they?
<robbie> its a pretty new comp
<CRASH69> robbie: I have it, wait a second
<xlink> I just manually installed them out of memory...
<xlink> took a look in synaptic
<^root^> ﻿I am using Ubuntu 8.04LTS. It had Fx3.0, i uninstall it and installed the 2.0.x and now i cannot install any extension, whatever i install,  get, "Firefox couldnt install extension at _______  becasue unexpected installation error, Review the error console for more details. -203" any idea?
<xlink> and was like...
<xlink> wow that's overdue
<xepra> anyone know a good way to remote desktop to ubuntu 8.04?  Not through vnc tho
<xepra> I am running it under xen
<bobbyyes_> DistroJockey: file name: ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<xepra> and gdm won't start
<thefish> jatt, problem is if someone gets that key file, they instantly have all your access without any work, and you will not know, inless you are checking your auth logs regularly
<jatt> hischild: thanks will take a look at keepassx (seems it isn't in the ubuntu repositories though).
<xepra> and it doesn't really have to, but I was looking at stuff like xdmcp, xephyr, etc
<robbie> nvidia-cg-toolkit ?
<hischild> jatt, i'm probably writing it wrong. It is in the repo's.
<robbie> I did an apt-cache search for nvidia
<Temporar1> to be more specific, i'm trying to install compiz on Ubuntu 8.04 but it says it can't find libxml-2.0 even though i have it =(
<jatt> hischild: dapper repos?
<DistroJockey> bobbyyes_, hmm
<thefish> jatt, i think ubu can now save your key passes as well cant it?
<hischild> !info keepassx
<jaffarkelshac> my usb reader is not working, the on lights comes on blinks a bit then goes off anyway to fix this?
<umbrualbert> Guys, sharing folders in hadry looks like its broken...anybody has  a fix?
<smmagic> Hi, does anyone know how to stop rhythmbox from opening when I connect my PSP to ubuntu
<CRASH69> robbie: aplicattions>add/remove>NVIDIA X server settings, remember to backup xorg and replace old xorg with new one
<xlink> brb restarting X
<asfalt> hey DistroJockey I made a bug report for blubuntu-theme, if you wish to add here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blubuntu-look/+bug/225606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225606 in blubuntu-look "blubuntu-theme broken in Hardy 8.04" [Undecided,New]
<baalsgate> is there a what provides search for the package tool ?
<DistroJockey> bobbyyes_, should be suitable.
<dutch201> is there a channel for 7.10-8.04 upgrade problems ?
<robbie> I just did an apt-get install nvidia-cg-toolkit
<DistroJockey> asfalt, cheers, looking
<sixtyby3> @﻿bazhang thanks, I'm going to have to reboot to check whether it worked.
<hischild> jatt, not sure. Ubotu seems gone again. aptitude search keepassx ?
<sixtyby3> Thank you,
<jatt> thefish: I don't know much about ubu. It's an application?
<bobbyyes_> yeah, but i can't star my Ubuntu server.
<CRASH69> robbie, believeme that pakage fix the issue, just spent 3 days with that
<jatt> hischild: aptitude search keepassx gave no output :(
<musa> foolip: try manually editing /etc/X11/xorg look for  "XkbLayout"
<smmagic> =\ hardy has no multimedia tab
<hischild> jatt, perhaps get it online then and compile yourself? For me it serves like a great tool.
<bullgard4> dutch201: No, not a specific one. This channel is suitable, though.
<umbrualbert> I get a permissions error when trying to shafiles with Hardyre
<alado2> is it possible to run this disk check that runs sometime at start up from inside ubuntu/xubuntu?
<jaffarkelshac> my usb reader is not working, the on lights comes on blinks a bit then goes off anyway to fix this?
<asfalt> Have there been any updates for Hardy ? apt-get update then upgrade does not find any updates. Could my config be wrong or have there been no updates ??
<gizzo> hi all, i have a very annoying problem, every time a window becomes out of focus its TITLE bar turns transparent, its very aggravating how can i make it not transparent if its not on focus?
<Schypher_> hello
<dutch201> i am running into a problem wchich i cannot solve by redownloading the .deb file
<dutch201> i pasted the last error when i do a dist upgrade
<xepra> anyone know a good way to remote desktop to ubuntu 8.04?  Not through vnc tho, like xdmcp or xephyr - anyone play with those?
<umbrualbert> ﻿asfalt:....I've also had no updares
<roxahris_> Hey, did anyone answer my question?
<xlink> well all is well
<roxahris_> I dropped off the internet.
<Schypher_> how can i speed up the panel animation?
<xlink> man I'm surprised I hadn't learned what rm did before
<jaffarkelshac> gizzo, are you using compiz
<asfalt> xepra FreeNX seems to be popular but I have not used it myself
<xlink> I need to learn console a bit better
<xepra> thanks, I'll take a look
<gizzo> jaffarkelshac: i'm using the advanced effects so i guess the answer is yes :)
<thefish> jatt, ubuntu i mean, theres something in gnome that does it iirc
<xlink> I'm a hardware buff and software is my downfall
<smmagic> Hi, in hardy there is no multimedia tab located under system --> preferences --> removable devices and media. What replaces it?
<roxahris_> I'll ask again... what package is SDL?
<umbrualbert> I do I share files in Hardy
<DistroJockey> asfalt, added to your report
<jaffarkelshac> look for the reflections plugin and disable it
<LSD|Ninja> umbrualbert: right click a folder
<jaffarkelshac> gizzo, up*
<bentob0x> what do you use to scan an unpartitionned, unformatted HD for defect?
<Carbonflux> thefish, heh, sorry my machine decided to freeze right when it was getting good :(
<jatt> hischild: yes I will read more about it... Reading the brief description on www.keepassx.org I understand keepassx can store passwords but it's possible to make it to interact with ssh-add? My problem is that I want to avoid to run ssh-add manually once I login to my system.
<LSD|Ninja> bentob0x: ultimate boot cd :P
<smmagic> Hi, in hardy there is no multimedia tab located under system --> preferences --> removable devices and media. What replaces it?
<asfalt> DistroJockey cheers, let's hope we can soon banish the poo brown theme ;)
<gizzo> jaffarkelshac: up*?
<LSD|Ninja> smmagic: probably nothing :/
<bentob0x> k checking up LSD|Ninja
<umbrualbert> ﻿LSD|Ninja: ..I get a permission error when trying to share
<smmagic> Then..but...what do I do :'(
<jaffarkelshac> nv
<LSD|Ninja> smmagic: that's a common thread in Hardy, stuff being dropped with no usable replacement
<jaffarkelshac> look for the reflection tab gizzo
<DistroJockey> asfalt, heh, I have not seen the theme you speak of, but the functionality to add it is broken for sure
<smmagic> Then this is annoying me >_>
<rausb0> roxahris_: if some configure skript complains about SDL not being there, install libsdl1.2-dev
<gizzo> jaffarkelshac: ok, let me see if i find it
<dutch201> can anyone give me something to try when the dit-upgrade breaks on a certain package?
<xepra> asfalt:  I am running a domU in xen and gdm can't start - will freenx still be able to connect?
<umbrualbert> trying to share...net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<hischild> jatt, i'm not sure if you can integrate it on such a way.
<asfalt> DistroJockey I have seen a few screenshots but haven't seen it all
<umbrualbert> Urgently need to access winblows share
<LSD|Ninja> umbrualbert: I haven't actually tried the usershare system, I'm still miffed about the old Folder Sharing control panel being relegated to the background with no real replacement :/
<asfalt> xepra I don't know I am afraid
<gizzo> jaffarkelshac: i found cube reflection
<roxahris_> Thanks!
<smmagic> So in turn, this means EVERYTIME I connect my PSP rhythmbox will open, LSD|Ninja
<gizzo> jaffarkelshac: is that the one i should be looking for?
<thefish> jatt, accessories > passwords and encryption keys - there is an option to store ssh key passphrases there
<linuxuser_xmanx> hi, a friend of mine cant connect to xchat he gets "Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?" error every time. What would be the solution?
<thefish> Carbonflux, no worries :)
 * elektronik123456 LG mobile fones are good sory offtopic
<asfalt> umbrualbert Places, Network, Windows Network or in nautilus type in "smb://machine/share" in the address bar
<smmagic> linuxuser_xmanx, when he sets up his server window, does he press enter after he types it in
<jaffarkelshac> gizzo,  actually there is a reflection below that, but it does not make it opage but you can replace it with an image
<LSD|Ninja> asfalt: he wants to be able to share files, not connect to shared files. Or at least that was my guess...
<Carbonflux> thefish, while I was gone I reset everything so its: 192.168.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.2
<umbrualbert> ﻿asfalt...Thanks...I also urgently need to share a folder for other winblows users
<asfalt> LSD|Ninja he needs both ;)
<DistroJockey> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<linuxuser_xmanx> smmagic: he types in no thing, just clicking on ubuntu servers
<gizzo> jaffarkelshac: i see it, so there is no way besides this workaround?
<smmagic> ah. Is it correctly set, linuxuser_xmanx ?
<jatt> thefish: hmm looks promising. I haven't that menu but I it turns out it's provided by the seahorse application will install it now.
<linuxuser_xmanx> i presume it is
<smmagic> have a check? o_o
<jaffarkelshac> i am just searching coz it never bothered me before gizzo
<Stonekeeper> network-manager-openvpn does not seem to work as it runs as a normal user and that normal user does not have the rights to create tun/tap devices. Is there a fix? Group add the user?? thanks
<OzFalcon> How do I make a user login with NO password?
<Stonekeeper> this is for hardy
<dutch201> need some help on an 8.04 upgrade that is stopping at package gedit
<LSD|Ninja> OzFalcon: don't give them one
<adac2> since I upgraded to hardy my accu does not load anymore...is this a known issue? or probably my accu is really death?
<dutch201> i pasted the error on paste.ubuntu.com
<OzFalcon> LSD|Ninja, I tried deleting the password. But login just gets stuck - Asking for a password....!?
<dutch201> the error comes after a warning about gedit.dirs not present
<LSD|Ninja> OzFalcon: ...
<LSD|Ninja> OzFalcon: how did you try "deleting the password"
<TheBigNoob> so
<TheBigNoob> really quick noobie question
<OzFalcon> LSD|Ninja, passwd -d public
<DistroJockey> adac2, upgrades on systems with special stuff/heavily modified don't seem to work well
<herby_> hallo spricht hier jemand deutsch
<_ruben> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TheBigNoob> Why won't my refresh rate change to 60hz it will only stay at 85Hz
<LSD|Ninja> TheBigNoob: yet another thing to get dropped on the cuting room flor for Hardy
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob you could manually edit the conf files.
<kripz> im after a network manager that supports 802.1x, anyone know of any?
<TheBigNoob> yeah
<TheBigNoob> i know
<umbrualbert> This Windows filesahring is really a problem, for a LTS release we need this working out the box
<TheBigNoob> i went through the xorg
<LSD|Ninja> rexnublr: you shouldn't have to do that in a distro like Ubuntu
<TheBigNoob> but im using glx drivers
<TheBigNoob> for my video card
<FloodBot1> TheBigNoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, agreed
<TheBigNoob> so
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob then modify the source or something.
<dutch201> no idea on my problem?
<dutch201> anyone?
<umbrualbert> I've searched the web without any joy...production machines need this to work
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, smbclient is not working very well in Hardy
<TheBigNoob> i change to 60Hz in my nvidia setting control panel
<LSD|Ninja> rexnublr: especially when Gutsy had a nice control panel for sorting this stuff out
<dannyr_> hi
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob is it a known issue?
<TheBigNoob> sort of
<musa> @umbrualbert: r you setting up samba server
<TheBigNoob> but the one known solution isnt working for me
<umbrualbert> ﻿DistroJockey: have you seen a bug-report for it
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob tried the known fixes?
<asfalt> an ssh bookmark manager, is there another aside from the sshmenu package ?
<TheBigNoob> yes
<umbrualbert> I'd like to add to that
<TheBigNoob> i really hate buggin people on irc
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob nothing eh?
<OzFalcon> anyone know how to make a user login with NO password?
<TheBigNoob> yeah
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, not had a chance to look yet, sorry
<TheBigNoob> basicly
<TheBigNoob> my screen works
<TheBigNoob> and I can see everything fine
<TheBigNoob> but
<FloodBot1> TheBigNoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob dude :) its ok to ask for help :).
<TheBigNoob> I have a monitor box floating around saying the my input is not supported
<umbrualbert> ﻿DistroJockey:...Have you seen any updates for Hardy?
<LSD|Ninja> TheBigNoob: As I said before, Gutsy hada nice control panel that let you set the resolution, refresh rate etc globally but that was dropped in Hardy it seems
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob do you have an LCD?
<asfalt> umbrualbert I have not seen any updates yet for Hardy
<TheBigNoob> and I cant get rid of it becasue its running at a higher hertz
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, nope, none
<TheBigNoob> yes I have an lcd
<rexnublr> LSD|Ninja is it for GLX drivers?
<TheBigNoob> I run nvidia-settings refreshrate in terminal
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob tried Fedora?
<Temporar1> does anyone know why my system says it can't find libxml2 when i have it for sure?
<TheBigNoob> it says 85 hz
<LSD|Ninja> rexnublr: it used to be in System -> Administration -> Screens and Resolution orsomething
<TheBigNoob> yeah
<TheBigNoob> I prefer ubuntu
<TheBigNoob> ive been using it for awhile
<Schypher_> how do I stop autologin to gnome?
<LSD|Ninja> rexnublr: it wasa night and day improvement over the crappy one in the Prefernces menu
<rexnublr> LSD|Ninja ya? so it supports the GLX drivers for sure eh?
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, my mirror is a day behind at most and I have all appropriate repos enabled
<OzFalcon> Schypher_, System/admin/Login window
<herby_> hallo ich suche skype für debian amd64 kann mir jemand sagen wo und wie ich das finde ?
<LSD|Ninja> rexnublr: I assume so
<sdakak> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TheBigNoob> im feeling creative
<rexnublr> TheBigNoob just try that then, what LSD|Ninja said.
<TheBigNoob> I might try something
<sdakak> Where do I find the universe dvd for hardy?
<keegan> hi is there a packet reconstructer like eEye iris on linux ?
<rausb0> herby_: you were already told to go to the german channel
<Schypher_> OzFalcon: these options are under wrong category
<OzFalcon> anyone know how to make a user login with NO password?
<ikonia> sdakak: universe repos are online
<LSD|Ninja> rexnublr: that's the problem, it was dropped in Hardy :/
<ikonia> OzFalcon: set the password to null ?
<umbrualbert> The SMB share problem looks like a permissions problem
<sdakak> ikonia: I want to download the torrent.
<OzFalcon> ikonia, How?
<LSD|Ninja> OzFalcon: repeating the question every 5 minutes isn't a way to get on a channels good side ;)
<rexnublr> when ever I install ubuntu I sudo su passwd root :)
<Hamled> is there a key command to minimize a window in gnome?
<ikonia> OzFalcon: passwd $user
<rexnublr> I hate sudo, its so lame.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: or set the password to blank in the user manager tool
<ikonia> rexnublr: don't use it then
<sdakak> ikonia: for the universe repo. The site was in the channel topic of #ubuntu-release-party. Do you know what is it?
<rexnublr> ikonia HAH :)
<ikonia> sdakak: I'm sorry I don't
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, it worked fine with 7.10  (smb://  that is)
<musa> @umbrual: did you added the user to samba db: # smbpasswd -a  <user>
<CRASH69> robbie: did it work?
<LSD|Ninja> musa: that's supposed to be handled in 8.04
<oleavr> stupid question; I left my laptop installing Hardy through the alternate installation method (network install), and it ran out of power. /var/log/dpkg.log tells me that grub was the last package to be installed. can I trust that the system is fully installed, or would you recommend reinstalling?
<keegan> hi is there a packet reconstructer like eEye iris on linux ?
<rexnublr> I have a question, technically how hard would it be to emulate the Win XP interface in Ubuntu?
<robbie> well I get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file when I run nvidia-settings(just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<rexnublr> graphically its a master of copy and paste images to PNG or something
<rexnublr> but touchy feely wise.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: boot it, try it
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Doesn't work. Can;t set it blank in the user manager tool
<robbie> when I run nvidia-settings
<musa> LSD: oh ok
<robbie> ive done what it said but it does the same thing again
<ikonia> OzFalcon: passwd $user then
<asabil> rexnublr: XPDE
<manchicken> rexnublr: Many have created artwork skins for that, none of them are very good.
<OzFalcon> ikonia, I'll try that. But (passwd -d user) didn't work.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: oh really, thats odd
 * asabil wonders why people like the ugly teletubbies inspired windows XP interface
<TheBigNoob> ouch
<manchicken> rexnublr: There comes a time when one must realize that Ubuntu isn't Windows... I would think most Ubunteros would encourage you to embrace Ubuntu as Ubuntu, and not try to turn it into Windows.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: I would have expected passwd -d to work
<CRASH69> robbie: did you tried what I said?
<TheBigNoob> lol it just changed into 320x175 graphics
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Couln't login at all after deleting the password.
<LSD|Ninja> Speaking of SMB, why doesn't Ubuntu list shares when you browse to a server in GNOME? I double click a machine and get nothing. I can access the shares with smb://server/share but that's a pain
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, the main issue is that it doesn't request a user/pass in most cases
<ikonia> OzFalcon: try setting it to null
<robbie> yep
<robbie> installed those packages
<rexnublr> asabil ya ya, but its lame, the fonts are all wrong etc.
<umbrualbert> mmmm.I cant find a fix....Hope this gets resolved
<ikonia> umbrualbert: what's the problem, I missed you question
<Temporar1> would it make my life easier to reinstall with 7.10 then?
<asabil> rexnublr: then use GNOME, or go back to windows XP
<Temporar1> 8.04 is causing me so much trouble --_--
<umbrualbert> Creating shares on Hardy for winblows users to access
<keegan> hi is there a packet reconstructer like eEye iris on linux ?
<DistroJockey> umbrualbert, and even with the right credentials it fails for most secure shares
<rexnublr> asabil maybe I will do it myself, but is there a copyright issue there?
<ikonia> umbrualbert: you mean "windows" users,  I assume
<LSD|Ninja> Windows file sharing was never the best in Ubuntu, 8.04 just seems to have made it worse :(
<asabil> rexnublr: I am not a lawyer
<OzFalcon> ikonia, I can't set it to null. it says "no password supplied"
<CRASH69> robbie: and did you run: system>administration>Nvidia x server settinngs ?
<keegan> hi is there a packet reconstructer like eEye iris on linux ?
<ikonia> OzFalcon: ahh, thats a pain, one moment I'll try it on a box here
<DistroJockey> LSD|Ninja, I agree, it has gotten worse
<unop> keegan, ubuntu is linux :)
<rausb0> LSD|Ninja: smbmount (kernel based) is not working?
<umbrualbert> ﻿ikonia: Yip, Windows...
<LSD|Ninja> rausb0: hmm?
<asabil> rexnublr: go ahead and do it, even if I am not really convinced about the "beauty" of the teleptubbies inspired green and blue interface
<ikonia> umbrualbert: what's actually the problem ?
<rexnublr> I think the linux file system needs to be reconstructed.
<rausb0> LSD|Ninja: not the gnome vfs thing and not smbclient. kernel based smbfs.
<bullgard4> LSD|Ninja:  "Windows file sharing was never the best in Ubuntu, 8.04 just seems to have made it worse": The contrary is true.
<LSD|Ninja> rausb0: I'm sure that works, that isn't the point
<umbrualbert> ﻿ rausb0.....for smbmount to work...apt-get install smbfs...was dropped in hardy
<LSD|Ninja> bullgard4: no, not it's not
<unop> rexnublr, it's fine as it is .. you need to get around how it is constructed, it takes a little time, but you get there.
<rausb0> umbrualbert: really?
<ikonia> rexnublr: your making a theoretical discussion that is nothing to do with ubuntu, I suggest you try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DistroJockey> Ubuntu box (8.04) trying to smb:// fails as does Connect to Server from places
<jaffarkelshac> gizzo, i found it in terminal type gconf-editor apps>gwd> metacity theme opacity to 1
<umbrualbert> worked for me
<asabil> rexnublr: do you know what a filesystem is ?
<robbie> yeah its saying I dont have the driver enabled and to run nvidia-xconfig, ive done that and restarted x. its doing the same thing when I go to that nvidia administration program again
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Any luck?
<asabil> rexnublr: what do you want to change in the filesystem ?
<ikonia> OzFalcon: how are you trying to login ?
<rexnublr> I think we should create a new text charset, based on algroithms that generate png images at any size, thus replacing ascii and ansi 100 percent.
<ikonia> asabil: rexnublr take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<rausb0> !info smbfs
<rexnublr> ok
<ikonia> OzFalcon: eg: gdm, ssh ?
<asabil> ikonia: ain't interested
<ikonia> asabil: ok, drop the topic then
<thyko> say, which repo has quakeIII demo?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, gdm (human list)
<asabil> ikonia: just wondering what is he talking about ...
<ikonia> asabil: nonsense
<ikonia> OzFalcon: ok
<asabil> agreed
<paulcross> How could MAC OSX be so fast?! Is it because the hardware?
<rausb0> hey ubottu, don't know !info anymore?
<ikonia> paulcross: pardon ? in relation to what ?
<rausb0> silly bot
<asabil> paulcross: it is *not* fast, it is slower in fact than other OSes
<paulcross> ikonia, The cover flow, The time machine.....
<ikonia> OzFalcon: Hmmm it looks like pam is playing a part
<ikonia> paulcross: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<paulcross> asabil, Really. But in the video its very fast.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: just tracking it down
<OzFalcon> ikonia, I've hear of pam, But don't know anything about it.
<paulcross> ikonia, ubuntu use the same cover flow effect. But it seems not fast enough.
<asabil> paulcross: it is not fast. it just got smooth animations (I got a mac myself)
<ikonia> OzFalcon: just walking it through now, I get the same issues, there is also application level configs for ssh/gdm etc which has options like "allow blank passwords)
<paulcross> asabil, Oh
<ikonia> paulcross: the X server is totally different
<keegan> hi is there a packet reconstructer like eEye iris on linux ?
<ikonia> keegan: check the repo's
<keegan> okay
<rausb0> keegan: you mean something like dpkg-repack?
<ikonia> rausb0: network tool
<rausb0> ikonia: oh, okay
<paulcross> ikonia, oh. I thought its because OSX use the directx instead of opengl.
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Hmmm.
<ikonia> paulcross: directX is a windows technology isn't it ?
<asabil> paulcross: oO no directX on osx
<paulcross> ikonia, No .OSX  panther using the directx.
<asabil> paulcross: everyone uses OpenGL except microsoft
<ikonia> paulcross: I think your mistaken on that
<keegan> rausb0:  no to reconstruct network packets
<asabil> paulcross: no no dude, DirectX is only for windows and XBox
<OzFalcon> ikonia, somehthing in /etc/pam.d/        ?
<ikonia> OzFalcon: one moment
<ikonia> OzFalcon: got it
<ikonia> OzFalcon: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<paulcross> asabil, wait a miniute. I belive i could find the youtube link which shows panther using the directx
<OzFalcon> ikonia, yeah, looked at that. But doesn't mean much to me.
<musa> paulcross maybe inside vmware fusion
<asabil> paulcross: what are you talking about ? yeah sure there is Cider (cedega equivalent for OSX), but that's a DirectX implementation on top of OpenGL
<kripz> Where are the ca certificates stored??
<ikonia> OzFalcon: look for "PasswordRequired=false" int eh config file.
<OzFalcon> ikonia,  oh, hold on.  I was looking at /etc/pam.d/gdm    sorry
<asabil> paulcross: and to let you know, OpenGL is generally faster/better than DirectX (except on windows)
<ikonia> OzFalcon: no problem
<OzFalcon> ikonia, ok thanks for that
<nonewmsgs> is there a program or an option to use id3/4 tags of an mp3 when burning an audio cd instead of the file name?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, trying out now.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and the line PasswordRequired=false
<j0be> Carbonflux: still there? i saw a /16 coming by, you are messed up with your netmasks
<ikonia> OzFalcon: read the text above that line too
<paulcross> asabil, I am looking for the link.
<ikonia> paulcross: maybe take this to #apple
<ikonia> paulcross: not really an ubuntu discussion
<gurpreet> my dvd playback's video quality is quite bad, how can i correct it?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, k. so editing with vi now.
<asfalt> an ssh bookmark manager, is there another aside from the sshmenu package ?
<ikonia> asfalt: putty does it
<paulcross> ikonia, Yes. sorry
<asfalt> ikonia oh there is a repo package for putty? or you mean to run it in wine ?
<ikonia> paulcross: no need for apologies
<ikonia> asfalt: no, putty is available on linx too
<gralexey> hello, how can i mount sata hdd?
<ikonia> gralexey: same as every other disk "mount" is the command
<asfalt> ikonia excuse my ignorance then I shall apt-cache search and install it ;)
<ikonia> asfalt: no ignorance, the repo's are massive, the package is putty I think
<assargadon> Hi there.
<wicker_liu> mount
<ikonia> asfalt: putty and putty-tools
<gralexey> <ikonia> on which dev it do you know?
<asfalt> thanks again ikonia
<ikonia> gralexey: which ever one you want to mount eg: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<assargadon> I use firestarter for internet sharing in ubuntu 7.04. Now I need use 6.06 - what can I use for internet sharing in 6.06? There are no firestarter in 6.06 synaptic list
<ikonia> asfalt: iptables, sqiud
<_nous> ikonia, is gralexey trying to set up a mount point for a hd?
<gurpreet> my dvd playback's video quality is quite bad, how can i correct it?
<gralexey>  /dev/sdb1 its my flashdisk
<musa> gralexey: find out partition you want to mount # sudo fdisk -l    -l = list
<ikonia> asfalt: iptables is firestarter without the front end, a tool like fwbuilder may help you if you don't know the commands
<ikonia> gralexey: ok, what device file is your disk ?
<ikonia> _nous: just mount a disk
<ikonia> gralexey: use fdisk or gparted on teh device to see the partitions
<nonewmsgs> gurpeet did you just install the dvdcss2?
<ikonia> gralexey: then mount the correct device
<_nous> ikonia, i see.. I am trying to create a mount point and proper fstab entries for one of my hd's
<_nous> i forgot to label it during install ;/
<ikonia> _nous: ok, are you having issues ?
<gralexey> i dont know exectly(
<ikonia> gralexey: how many hard disks do you have ?
<tARrAScH> Hi, I want firefox 2.x instead of 3 beta :(, Is it possible to migrate back without to much suffering in Ubuntu 8.04?
<gralexey> i have tried any
<ikonia> tARrAScH: there is a firefox-2 package int eh repos
<gurpreet> nonewmsgs, i've ran the install-css.sh script
<ikonia> gralexey: how many disks sata/ide/flash do youhave in the system
<_nous> well, just unsure how to get it to automount and also need to have it point to a directory/
<tARrAScH> ikonia: ah, OK, seems good :)
<scheggio> ciao
<ikonia> _nous: anything in your /etc/fstab gets automounted
<gralexey> already mounted two: hda2 and hda5
<xeQter> sup
<schitzo> sup
<gurpreet> nonewmsgs, yes, its installed
<ikonia> gralexey: thats 1 disk, - 2 partitions
<ikonia> gralexey: how many physical disks do you have in your system
<xeQter> no
<schitzo> dunno
<_nous> ikonia, so just create a dir/ in / and then add fstab entries?
<gralexey> two: one ide and one sata
<shomon> hi, I'm about to upgrade to the newest ubuntu but I'm scared that nautilus is going to lose my mapped ftp drives - is there a way to back them up just in case?
<nonewmsgs> gunpreet have you rebooted since?
<ikonia> _nous: created a mount point where ever you want (/media/$ or /mnt/$ are common) and then update your fstab
<gurpreet> no
<ikonia> gralexey: ok, and is /dev/sda your ide disk ?
<bullgard4> Nautilus lists a 'type' for every filename it displays. Where can I find a list of the elements of the set of types that are available in this Nautilus column?
<shomon> (I mean the stuff in the Places menu)
<_nous> ikonia, i would prefer to have it in the root dir
<ikonia> _nous: root dir is fine - it's your system, mount where YOU like,
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Still not working. I uncommented out the line to make passreq=false, I don't have a file /etc/default/login
<gurpreet> nonewmsgs, going to reboot now
<_nous> or I guess I could symlink it
 * _nous shrugs
<ikonia> OzFalcon: why do you think you need a /etc/default/login file
<gralexey> <ikonia> i already tried to mount it, said that wrong filesystem
<[volk]> I can't play movies inside gnome apps anymore after last upgrade
<OzFalcon> ikonia, no, Im saying I don't have one. (Hence no overide) so it should work,
<[volk]> they play slow motion without any sound
<m1r> i installed thunar to this low spec pc, but i cant access windows network shares anymore. are there any gui programs for thunar to enable networking ?
<ikonia> gralexey: I'm not sure whats going on, I'm asking you questions and your responding with random answer
<[volk]> I can play everything just fine in vlc though
<ikonia> OzFalcon: ahhh
<ikonia> gralexey: is /dev/sda your ide disk ?
<gralexey> no
<shomon> [volk]: have you got all your extra apt repositories turned on? I'm not an expert but it could be missing apt packages...
<ikonia> OzFalcon: one moment why I read
<OzFalcon> ikonia, I wouldn't have to reboot would I?
<[volk]> shomon, hmm no..
<ikonia> OzFalcon: just restart X ?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, or restart gdm
<ikonia> gralexey: ok, so you know that /dev/sda is your sata disk then, so /dev/sda$ is all the partitions on your sata disk
<OzFalcon> ikonia, can't remember how now. :-(
<ikonia> gralexey: so in answer to your first question /dev/sda is your sata disk, and then /dev/sda$number is your partitions
<ikonia> OzFalcon: ctrl+alt+backspace
<shomon> [volk]: do your video apps give you an error message, like "no codec for this" etc?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, that'll log me out wont it?
<ikonia> OzFalcon: yes it will
<OzFalcon> ikonia, if so, Back in a tick.
<gralexey> ikonia, ok thanks, will try again
<ikonia> OzFalcon: no problem
<nigma> hi all
<[volk]> shomon, no.. they just play things ni slow motion
<gurpreet> nonewmsgs, video is alright now, thanks
<[volk]> shomon, what extra repositories do you mean?
<shomon> ah, sorry you lost me then... ok wait, I'll fire up synaptic and take a look
<nonewmsgs> gurpreet good! i had the same problem that's how i knew
<gurpreet> nonewmsgs, i watched LOTR for 1 hour in bad video :(
<gralexey> anybody know how to pair bluetooth device with pc in console?
<[volk]> shomon, I seem to have all the usual reps enabled
<OzFalcon> ikonia, No luck. Still doesn't want to login by just clicking the user.
<paulcross> "black window" again! Why nobody fix this bug! Its really a bigggggg  bug!
<antalb> a
<ikonia> OzFalcon: and that password is "passwd -d" on that user
<[volk]> shomon, hardy, hardy-updates, hardy-security
<shomon> sorry, can't take a look now cos I'm already started with an upgrade...
<xen_> Hey how do i install a amp stack on a 8.04 desktop installation?
<_Andrew> paulcross, Don't report it, it doesn't get fixed
<nigma> i've a problem with my HD. It's broken, gparted shows it as UNALLOCATED. It was divided in more than one partition. I'd like to recovery at least my /home partition, how can I do that? is there any tool?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, yes. passwd -d public
<paulcross> _Andrew, Impossible?!!!
<_Andrew> paulcross, www.launchpad.net try filing a bug
<ikonia> OzFalcon: out of interest, have you looked in the gdm gui ?
<usb_help> Hey, is this the place to get a bit of help?  :/
<_Andrew> yes
<shomon> hmm [volk] - this page might help, but it's a bit old... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222379
<musa> nigma: try to use testdisk, its recovery tool
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Not sure where you mean. The login screen config?
<ikonia> OzFalcon: yes, I'm just walking through the pam config now
<nigma> thank you musa
<gurpreet> how can i make kde remember file associations?
<nigma> i'm gonna try
<shomon> looks like it could be some kind of acceleration on your card isn't being picked up...
<shomon> anyway, I'll ask again: in my places menu I have a lot of mapped ssh and ftp drives. how do I make sure I can keep them after upgrading ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> gurpreet, I suggest you ask in #kubuntu
<usb_help> I'm having a  bit of trouble with a usb flashdrive that I tried to install ubunto on. It split it into 2 partitions. How do I merge the 2 partitions, and make the flash drive back to the way it came?
<usb_help> Sorry...I'm kinda new to linux.
<benh> hi !
<xoob> is it secure running the livecd as the live session user (ubuntu)?
<usb_help> Partition magic on windows doesnt seem to recognise flashdrives.
<benh> is there a good howto somewhere to turn my laptop into a wireless AP/router
<benh> or I'll have to configure the thing just by hand
<OzFalcon> ikonia, file gdm.conf-custom  mentions: lder versions of GDM used the "gdm.conf" file for configuration.......
<benh> ie. is there GUI options to do AP and route the network to it ?
<zappy> hello
<ikonia> OzFalcon: just checking
<zappy> i need help
<xen_> Hey how do i install  a apache-php-mysql stack on a hardy desktop installation?
<zappy> about songbird
<jimcooncat>  If I roll my own custom debian packages, how do I name them so as not to conflict with existing/future package names? do I use a prefix like "custom"? Are there any reserved prefixes/suffixes for local admins to use?
<zappy> any1 can help me plz
<thyko> xen_: start adept
<judgen> where is the settings for antialiasing stored nowdays when the xorg.conf barely contains any info at all.
<ikonia> OzFalcon: gdm.conf-custom appears for user customization
<xen_> start adept?
<thyko> xen_: actually the asiest way is adept -> phpmysql, mysql-server
<zappy> plz
<DistroJockey> !ask | zappy
<ubottu> zappy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zappy> ok
<zappy> ty
<zappy> so
<thyko> !adept | xen_
<ubottu> xen_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ikonia> OzFalcon: I'm looking through pam now
<xen_> oh, im on ubuntu not kubuntu, so i take it its sudo apt-get adept?
<[volk]> what would the reason be for packages to be held back?
<xen_> *install
<musa> xen: http://shirwablog.com/content/how-setup-debianununtu-lamp-server
<zappy> ive installed songbird...an an extension called album_applet...to work it need java...ive installed it...but it dones't work propely
<thyko> !synaptic | xen_
<ubottu> xen_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ikonia> OzFalcon: this solution would work for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=142273 but I don't think it's what your looking for
<clemix> ger
<anteaya> my .bashrc file seems to be missing some PATHs that I put there.  Why would that be?
<zappy> any idea?
<usb_help> So, is there a ubuntu partition manager I can use?
<black_ubuntu> try to write new .bashrc
<dutch201> i have a buggy upgrade whic will not run past gedit package. how do i get a list of new packages that were not processed during the upgrade?
<musa> usb_help: try gparted
<hischild> [volk], they can depend on other packages which aren't installed?
<anteaya> black_ubuntu: yes I will have to do that but I am wondering if an install overwrote the file, I don't want to have to keep editing .bashrc
<simNIX> I just installed 8.04 desktop - looks very nice - compliments
<DistroJockey> usb_help,   sudo apt-get install gparted
<simNIX> I installed tightvncserver
<magnetron> usb_help: yes. it's called "gparted". if you want to use it on your main partition, you need to run it from the desktop CD. it's in the System menu
<usb_help> thanks.
<simNIX> when I login with vncviewer I get an x sesiion but nog the desktop I see when I am at pc screen
<black_ubuntu> you can create a copy of your .bashrc and do new. if there are happen any problem, go back
<simNIX> s/nog=not/
<black_ubuntu> to your old .bashrc
<usb_help> GNOME partition Editor?
<black_ubuntu> gparted
<black_ubuntu> =)
<OzFalcon> ikonia, K. I'll look at that info.
<musa> usb yes
<anteaya> black_ubuntu: yes, that is good advice, but I am wondering if new installs have a habit of over-writing .bashrc, editing .bashrc requires a re-boot which is a pain when i am working
<UbuntuUser> hello...! my sound card stopped working recently. when i click on the icon on panel, it says ' ... you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.... '
<black_ubuntu> UbuntuUser try to reinstall gstreamer
<desneedy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9449/
<simNIX> how can I get desktop with menus and taskbar through vnc ? -> I now only get a grey background with only a xterm open - no taskbar ..
<black_ubuntu> vnc :0 or :1?
<simNIX> :1
<hischild> anteaya, it doesn't need a reboot to make the changes in .bashrc active. Just start a new bash session will do it.
<anteaya> hischild: how do I start a new bash session?
<ikonia> anteaya: type bash
<hischild> anteaya, just type bash.
<a_c_1> ﻿is it possable to get Nvidia+Xinerama+Compiz working? ﻿now and then i read about Xinerama not being compatable with the composite extension... anyone got any ideas?
<black_ubuntu> simNIX you enter to remote machine with vnc :1 as root?
<anteaya> ikonia & hischild: thank you, do either of you know what may have overwritten my .bashrc?
<hischild> anteaya, i'm afraid not.
<hooer> any mdadm/RAID experts can help me? :)
<ikonia> anteaya: many things
<ikonia> hooer: what's up
<anteaya> ikonia: such as?
<ikonia> anteaya: a script, a package that needed to append to it, user error
<hooer> i swappedo out a dead drive in my raid1 array, seems fine but i tseted it by removing the old working one to see if the new drive could boot by itself but it didn't complete the boot
<timr92> I just upgraded to 8.04, and now I think I am having authentication probs, I'm a linux noob so I can't be sure, and I am having trouble running administrative apps, anyone help me?
<hooer> it gets to the raid part of the boot and says basically there's 0/2 instead of 1/2 as i'd expect
<ikonia> hooer: you had a failure, you removed the dead drive, and now the 1 drive thats left can't boot ?
<anteaya> ikonia: really, hmmmm, how would I know if .bashrc is overwritten, would it be in a log file somewhere?
<ikonia> anteaya: I doubt it's logged. check the time stamp on the file
<anteaya> ikonia: good point
<black_ubuntu> anteaya: type sudo bash
<thyko> what are some cool linux games?
<ikonia> black_ubuntu: why does he need sudo
<hischild> !games | thyko
<ubottu> thyko: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<black_ubuntu> quake
<black_ubuntu> openarena
<ikonia> black_ubuntu: thats going to luanch a shell owned by root
<usb_help> I'm in GParted, how do I merge partitions?
<hooer> ikonia - no, i had a failure, but i swapped the bad drive for a good one, partitioned it up, synched the arrays, wroute the MBRs so it seemed fine. i wanted to make sure it really was mirrored 100% including beign able to boot
<[volk]> hischild, but it's packages like initramfstools, I can't see why they would have some missing dependencies :S
<ikonia> hooer: ahh ok, so the replacment drive on it's own can't boot
<hooer> no
<black_ubuntu> games quake openarena warsow nexuiz
<hischild> [volk], what is the situation you're having, that you need to install that?
<black_ubuntu> shooters
<hooer> ikonia - it gets so far but then dumps me to initfs
<hischild> !enter | black_ubuntu
<ubottu> black_ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[volk]> hischild, after upgrading to hardy
<ikonia> hooer: 1.) did you update the mdadm.conf file, 2.) is your raid partition set to "fd" raid autodetect ?
<wookienz_> hi, im trying to run a python setup.py build command on my ubuntu box but im getting a cant find sqlite3 error... anyone can help or point me in the right direction?
<ikonia> wookienz_: do you have sqlite3 installed ?
<UbuntuUser> black_ubuntu: i reinstalled gstreamer0.10-alsa. now when i click on panel icon it says 'no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found'
<hischild> [volk], that's odd. do you have disabled sources?
<hooer> ikonia - 1) yes i updated mdadm.conf and 2) i did set it to fd
<chimp_> gdebi when installing .deb packages deals with the dependencies, is there a way to have dpkg do this when installing the .deb manually
<wookienz_> ikonia: i believe i do...anyway i can check?
<timr92> someone help me, I'm having trouble running administrative apps, and sudo in terminal gives me error
<[volk]> hischild, I don't seem to have any..
<timr92> ?
<ikonia> wookienz_: look in the package manager
<[volk]> maybe they are just missing..
<ikonia> hooer: how far along does it boot
<musa> tinr92:  whats the error msg
<black_ubuntu> try su
<hischild> [volk], that explains why it can't fix the dependencies. It needs sources to fix the dependencies.
<jpatrick> black_ubuntu: sudo -i
<ikonia> hooer: is yoru grub config using uuid ? (is that updated too ?)
<timr92> sudo: unable to resolve host lcars_ubuntu
<speps> hey guys where can i get error logs about unsuccessful gnome applets loading ... such as OAFIID=GNOME_AppletName errors?THANKS
<anteaya> ikonia: good suggestion, something overwrote it last friday, I can't even remember what I was working on last friday
<areels> where can i see lhardware list ?
<KnopSUf> how do I run a task with different credentials in console?
<ikonia> timr92: your host file has a bug in it
<hooer> ikonia - i'm using LILO (cos of XFS i assume) but yes it is using UUID
<jpatrick> timr92: you changed your hostname?
<black_ubuntu> timr92: try IP
<hischild> timr92, can you pastebin /etc/hosts for me? you're probably missing a line in there.
<[volk]> hischild, you mean sources as in source packages? or sources to download the packages from?
<black_ubuntu> enter IP instead o hostname
<crash91> im having problems with my x server, every time i boot i need to do xfix so it works....otherwise it doesnt. What is wrong here?
<ikonia> hooer: check the uuid's of your disks AND meta device, I have no idea why lilo is on your box, grub is fine with xfs
<thyko> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ikonia> black_ubuntu: can you stop giving out bad advice, how do you enter an IP address in a sudo comment
<hischild> black_ubuntu, if you don't know the error, please don't give advice which won't work. Sudo needs it's own host in the hosts file, which he probably is missing.
<hooer> ikonia, oh.. someone said that maybe grub can't boot XFS so the installer put lilo on innstead. I'll cehck the UUIDs now cheers
<hischild> hooer, that was me.
<areels> how can i open device manager?
<ikonia> timr92: you need to edit the /etc/host file to make sure your hostname is mapped to a valid IP address
<ikonia> timr92: eg: ubuntu-lcars 127.0.0.3
<wookienz_> ikonia: ye si have it installed... im running the setup.py from my home dir... is it possible i cant find the sqlite3 from inside here?
<hischild> ikonia, timr92, make that a localhost address.
<ikonia> hooer: I boot xfs fine
<hooer> hmmm
<ikonia> wookienz_: possible, can you paste the exact error please.
<ikonia> wookienz_: into a pastebin please.
<timr92> hischild, it is a localhost address
<hischild> timr92, can you pastebin your /etc/hosts file please?
<hooer> i have no explaination for that, there was no option to select LILO or Grub, it just did it :|
<timr92> and I can't pastebin, coz no internet on it atm
<ikonia> hooer: not a big deal,
<wookienz_> ikonia:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9452/
<Myrtti> !ask | zAMz
<ubottu> zAMz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<inertial> what happened to the monitor configuration app in 8.04?
<icesword> timr92 what
<ikonia> timr92: just make sure your hostname is in your /etc/hosts file and maps to a valid IP addres
<Myrtti> mäehäh
<Myrtti> zAMz: sorry
<hooer> what's the location of disk_by_uuid again please? :)
<icesword> Myrtti what the hell is that
<ikonia> hooer: /dev but you can also just do "blkid"
<usb_help> How do I change ext3 to fat32 in gparted?
<ikonia> hooer: /dev/disk
<hcnet> I'm using Hardy and I want dnsmasq and pdnsd to be installed on a single machine (both are mutually exclusive).   I want dnsmasq to point to pdnsd (running on another port) to request for dns information instead of looking in /etc/resolv.conf.   Can this be achieved?
<ikonia> usb_help: you can't change it, you need to format it
<timr92> ikonia, 127.0.0.1 lcars_ubuntu ? I'm a real noob
<hooer> cheers
<areels> how can i open device manager? hardy?
<blinkiz> I seems like something to much has been removed with "rm -rf" command. Can anyone recommend a recovery tool for ext3?
<icesword> blinkiz photorec
<icesword> !info photorec
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives and now i want to change their names, how can i do this?
<hcnet> blinkiz:  aptitude search recover
<UbuntuUser> hello...! sound used to work for me, but now stopped working after some update on 8.04. can you help?
<hischild> icesword, the !info factoid seems to be gone atm.
<ikonia> timr92: what happens if you "ping lcars_ubuntu"
<icesword> hischild hmm, kk
<inertial> anyone know why xrandr might only be displaying one of my monitors?
<inertial> when in fact both of them are working as a cloned screen..
<tijn> i have the wierdest FF3 problem, the fonts are still way to big, user defining them doenst help, ctrl-+/- neither -> screenie http://imagebin.ca/view/7Qm3p-i.html
<timr92> ikonia, ping in the terminal on the computer in question?
<usb_help> Also, why are my 2 petitions locked. A padlock symbol is displayed and I cannt edit them.
<tijn> since hardy that is
<areels> how can i open device manager?
<ikonia> timr92: thats right yes
<[volk]> ahh it seems I had to run dist-upgrade once again to upgrade the held back packages
<timr92> ok
<UbuntuUser> i reinstalled gstreamer0.10-alsa, now when i click on sound icon on panel, it says "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<leyin> i am using ubuntu8.04
<timr92> ikonia, "unknown host lcars_ubuntu"
<icesword> !host > timr92
<hooer> okay.. none of the arrays UUID's in the mdadm.conf match the ones in /dev/disk/by_uuid or blkid :|
<ikonia> timr92: ok, for arguments sake, boot into recovery mode and edit /etc/hosts to contain 127.0.0.2 lcars_ubuntu
<ikonia> hooer: there you have it
<mahadasda> hey there. I got an external HD that is having some kind of error. folders keep loosing write access... what can I do?what is the best command to check the disk and correct errors? its a vfat formatter disk
<hooer> in fact they even have different syntax.. mdadm.conf uses : and the blkid ones use -
<ikonia> hooer: thats one of the issues of blkid, changing disks changes the partition, which then changes your config
<timr92> ikonia, get rid of everything else?
<papat> I cannot get icons seen in my Desktop, in kubuntu hardy, though I've activated the "see icons option". Any ideas?
<ikonia> timr92: keep your localhost entry
<ikonia> timr92: I assume you have 127.0.0.1 localhost in thre too
<timr92> ikonia, I think so
<hooer> ikonia, i dont understand why /dev/md3 would be different tho, that's an 8-drive RAID5 array on a RAID controller that shouldbnt have changed? :|
<ikonia> hooer: new disk - new partition
<mahadasda> papat - did u enable the advanced desktop effekt things? if u enable the option to have different backgrounds on each screen u loose the desktop icons. well u dont loose them but they stay "hidden" behind the wallpapers
<ikonia> hooer: think of the uuid as an md5
<hooer> oh
<ikonia> hooer: thats the best examaple I can give
<timr92> ikonia, I just realised i have doubled up entries in grub, is that bad?
<hooer> shouldn't the mdadm.conf be kept upto date automatically then?
<ikonia> hooer: any changes to the parittion structure = changes to the "uuid" or "cheksum
<ikonia> timr92: doubled up entries, what do  you mean please ?
<ikonia> hooer: script it :)
<ikonia> hooer: there is no mechanism
<hooer> ah :p
<musa> after i upgraded to 8.04, the sound card is detected but their is no sound.
<timr92> ikonia, 2 entries for normal mode, 2 entries for recovery mode
<mahadasda> I got an external HD where folders keep loosing write access... what can I do? what is the best command to check the disk and correct errors? its a vfat formatter disk
<edward__> what sorta sound card u got
<ikonia> timr92: just remove the old ones
<timr92> ikonia, what do I do in the recovery menu?
<hooer> so i should change the "-"'s for ":"'s when i put the blkid UUID's into mdadm.conf?
<musa> edward: HDA Intel
<timr92> ikonia; resume, root, or xfix?
<edward__> so it was working before the upgrade right
<musa> yes edward
<matt___> if you know of mysql, please help. How can I view the row (or column) in the mysql database where the user = matt? what would the command be
<crash91> im having problems with my x server, every time i boot i need to do xfix so it works....otherwise it doesnt. What is wrong here?
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives and now i want to change their names, how can i do this?
<desneedy> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<desneedy> LANGUAGE = (unset),
<desneedy> LC_ALL = (unset),
<inertial> anyone know how to get to the screen configuration admin app? i can't find it anymore in 8.04
<case_> matt___, SELECT * FROM <table> WHERE user = 'matt';
<desneedy> LC_CTYPE = "zh_CN.UTF-8",
<desneedy> LANG = "en_HK.UTF-8"
<desneedy> are supported and installed on your system.
<FloodBot1> desneedy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt___> case_: THANKS, I'LL GIVE IT A TRY
<Tm_T> matt___: now need to shout ;)
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald
<matt___> Tm_T: sorry, had caps lock on :(
<case_> matt___, OK BUT I'M NOT DEAF :)
<mahadasda> can anyone help me with fsck?
<Tm_T> ;)
<edward__> musa is linux-ubuntu-modules updates
<matt___> case_: ok. didn't know.
<edward__> updated
<timr92> ikonia, what to do?? noob here remember
<Tm_T> mahadasda: what about it? we cannot help if you can't tell what is your problem
<edward__> try apt-get updating it
<matt___> case_: the command wont work....i don't know the table name though?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, That seems to have got it working well enough.
<edward__> mahadasda what is ur external HD formatted as
<edward__> i mean the fs
<case_> matt___, you have to find the table you want to use...
<mahadasda> Tm_T - i keep loosing write access to a external HD of mine. so i wanna fsck it. its vfat formatted
<usb_help> Thanks fr your help guys.  :)  Problem solved.
<matt___> case_: how?
<huzz> Hello, using 8.04 lts on a core duo 2.4ghz 7600GS Nvidia, i've tried with the restricted drivers and now installed the latest drivers, dual monitors twinview enable video is choppy i've searched and tried a lot of methods but nothing seems to work (Players used: vlc, mplayer).
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives and now i want to change their names, how can i do this?
<musa> edward: i assume so, how to i verify
<case_> matt___, in you have to know whish database of mysql you want to use, and then which table of the database
<Tm_T> mahadasda: so upi prolly need fsck.vfat
<case_> matt___, how am i supposed to know that? :)
<Tm_T> mahadasda: but run it when the partition is unmounted
<case_> matt___, it depend of what you want to do...
<matt___> case_: it is the mysql database, but i mean how to find out. i've   veiwed the tables before, but once again, i've forgotton the command
<edward__> musa - try apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules and it should output the version number
<crash91> im having problems with my x server, every time i boot i need to do xfix so it works....otherwise it doesnt. What is wrong here? Please help!
<case_> matt___, mysqlshow will show you all the databases, and mysqlshow <database> will show you the tables of that database
<dubby> hey anyone what is it called when an application runs as a little icon in the top panel ?
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald - just message me if you can help
<edward__> musa - not sure that works...if it doesn't try  installing 'linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-generic'
<TJ13820> i have just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an HP Pavillion Ze2700 US, and it will not load to the login screen without pressing CTRL+ALT+1 or otherwise for text mode
<edward__> via apt-get
<mahadasda> Tm_T - ok i did that but now it asks me "FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?"
<case_> matt___, mysqlshow is a shell command, not to use inside mysql... if you see what i mean
<TJ13820> how do i get the gui back?
<matt___> case_: yeah..but could i do something similiar in sql?
<edward__> musa - an old module may cause wireless and sound to malfunction
<mahadasda> Tm_T - 1)use first FAT    2)use second FAT
<edward__> on harduy
<edward__> hardy
<Tm_T> mahadasda: I assume that you have to tell to fsck what fat version you're using, no idea about your case what it is
<timr92> someone?? uhm, I'm in the recovery menu and I need to change /etc/hosts ... and I'm a noob :D help me?
<edward__> u can try using...vi
<edward__> or another text based editor
<case_> matt___, show databases;
<mahadasda> Tm_T - how can i discover what version it is? (not my PC, helping out a friend)
<case_> matt___, then: use <database>;
<TJ13820> i have just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an HP Pavillion Ze2700 US, and it will not load to the login screen without pressing CTRL+ALT+1 or otherwise for text mode. How do i get the GUI back?
<case_> matt___, and then : show tables;
<timr92> edward, were you talkin 2 me? I'm at the recovery menu and what do I choose?
<case_> matt___, and after that you can type in the SELECT command.
<edward__> timr i assumed u were at a console
<musa> edward: should i update the module, my kernel vertion is 2.6.22.14, so i need  linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14?
<matt___> case_: it's weird, the SHOW TABLES; command just gives me another prompt, as in nothing happens
<mahadasda> Tm_T - its vfat formatted (fat32) thats all info i can see here
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<edward__> timr92 - i'm not sure how exactly to get into a console from the recov. menu
<papat> mahadasda, I had no option enabled for special effects. They simply don't wanna show. It's veeeery annoying
<timr92> edward, there's resume, root, or xfix
<huzz> Hello, using 8.04 lts on a core duo 2.4ghz 7600GS Nvidia, i've tried with the restricted drivers and now installed the latest drivers, dual monitors twinview enable video is choppy i've searched and tried a lot of methods but nothing seems to work (Players used: vlc, mplayer).
<case_> matt___, what prompt? mysql> or ->  ?
<matt___> ->
<timr92> edward, I think its root, lol. I'll try it
<case_> matt___, you've forgoten the final ';'
<mahadasda> papat - sry cant help u there then... im not THAT experienced. only had that error once and in my case that was the reason...
<edward__> timr92 - a root shell?? then just sudo vi /etc/hosts
<matt___> so is it SHOW TABLES;;
<nirly> i tried setting global keyboard shortcuts in amarok but the only work when i'm in the application window (not globally), anyone know how to do this?
<papat> btw, which are the right repositories to upgrade hardy?
<timr92> edward, now what
<case_> matt___, no, it's SHOW TABLES;
<timr92> edward, I don't know how to use it
<matt___> nirly: i believe you can edit the global keys...
<matt___> nirly: seriously
<edward__> timr u got into vi?
<wookienz_> anyone knoow a irc bot that will let me use the !tell or !ask command?
<timr92> edward, yes
<munkhbold> hi
<matt___> case_: that's exactly what i've been trying..
<edward__> timr alright...i'm reading off a manual here
<timr92> lol
<matt___> case_: actually, the prompt now is '>
<edward__> timr kjhl for up down left right respectively
<case_> matt___, so , type just ';'
<crash91> im having problems with my x server, every time i boot i need to do xfix so it works....otherwise it doesnt. What is wrong here? Please help!
<timr92> edward, ok
<huzz> /join #ubuntu-help
<edward__> timr so scroll to what u want to edit
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald
<timr92> edward, I think I did. I think it needs to be 127.0.0.1 lcars_ubuntu where it says 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<matt___> case_: ok, i think i'm figuring this out a little bit...
<acegikmo> apparently there's no-one active in the mythbuntu channel so I'll ask it here: is it now any easier to get the winfast dtv1000t's IR remote working with myth tv? apparently hardy has some patch that fixes the major bug, but I can't find a working config file anywhere
<hischild> timr92, no, you need 2 lines. One with localhost and one with lcars_ubuntu
<matt___> case_: if you don't use the ; on something, it sorta continues doesn't it?
<QuasarRichter> Hello
<nirly> matt___: you mean in setting -> configure global shortcuts? or somewhere else
<timr92> hischild, ok and how do I use this thing?
<case_> matt___, yes, since it encounter a ';'
<matt___> nirly: that should work...
<skywalker> hi everybody
<case_> matt___, thus you can type a muti-line command.
<edward__> timr
<matt___> case_: so on the select from user = matt thing, should it end in;
<hischild> timr92, this is still about your /etc/hosts file? it needs 2 lines in it. One has to be 127.0.1.1 localhost and one has to be 127.0.1.1 lcars_ubuntu
<nirly> matt___: they don't work globally
<timr92> hischild, and it also has 192.168.100.60 tims.ubuntu01.ubuntu01 tims_ubuntu.OURHOUSE that's old info, can I delete it?
<skywalker> how i can see the youtube.com videos
<matt___> nirly: huh.....
<case_> matt___, yes, as i've stated first
<edward__> yeah vi is confusing to use at first timr
<skywalker> which program i can use?
<hischild> timr92, if it's old info, yes
<case_> matt___, it have to be: SELECT * FROM <your table> WHERE user = 'matt' ;
<DistroJockey> acegikmo, try searching launchpad.net then  I guess
<hcnet> skywalker: firefox
<timr92> edward, how to I backspace :D
<jtravnick> if I do chmod 777 to a folder will that also change permissions to the files in that folder?
<case_> matt___, you have to type : USE <your database>; before
<hcnet> skywalker: install ubuntu-restricted-extras first
<huzz> Hello, using 8.04 lts on a core duo 2.4ghz 7600GS Nvidia, i've tried with the restricted drivers and now installed the latest drivers, dual monitors twinview enable video is choppy i've searched and tried a lot of methods but nothing seems to work (Players used: vlc, mplayer).
<case_> matt___, also the quotes are important
<skywalker> after that wants adobe
<case_> matt___, user = matt won't work. it has to be user = 'matt'
<skywalker> where i can install it?
<newbie> hi, i have the server and desktop disc with me.i wanna have server apps on my system, which one do i need to install first
<newbie> ?
<mahadasda> jtravnick - do chmod -R 777 folder     -R means recursive and will change all subfolders to
<edward__> timr92 what you do is use the directional keys i gave u earlier
<SFR> hi all
<edward__> to one space before what u wanna edit (replace
<mahadasda> jtravnick - and files of course
<edward__> timr (replace)
<hcnet> skywalker: Open a terminal and type this:  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-jre
<matt___> case_: oh right, i just didn't want to type it out perfect here...
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<case_> matt___, i suggest you to search for any suitable SQL tutorial. you have plenty of them on the interweb... :)
<edward__> then press R
<timr92> edward, ohok
<timr92> edward, what happens if I want to type R?
<jtravnick> mahadasda, ok thanks guess i should have asked this question five mins. ago before i did the first folder
<edward__> press [escape] to make sure you're in command mode
<adac2> my battery won't recharge anymore since I upgraded to hardy...any ideas?
<recon69> is it just me who is having apparently random total system lockups after 6.06 -> 8.04 upgrade?
<Jak> have you done all updates?
<alexMK> hi,
<D45H> how to install gcc m using VMWARE!
<matt___> case_: i've got a bunch of ------------++++++++++ and stuff..is that normal?
<alexMK>  how can I force fsck to check the root filesystem at startup even if it doesn't have errors?
<timr92> edward, I'm lost
<edward__> timr i think :wq in command WILL SAVE AND CLOSE
<QuasarRichter> uhm
<hcnet> D45H: sudo aptitude install build-essential?
<QuasarRichter> hi?
<QuasarRichter> I have never used linux
<timr92> edward, where's command?
<QuasarRichter> of any kind
<edward__> timr so type in R in command mode
<newbie>  i have the server and desktop disc with me.i wanna have server apps on my system, which one do i need to install first?
<case_> matt___, yes, it try to draw a sort of table, so you have to enlarge your terminal to see it clearly
<Jak> Hey, anyone got any cool tweaks etc for ubuntu?
<edward__> timr keep pressing esc
<hcnet> QuasarRichter: Well, hi and welcome to Linux.  :-)
<matt___> case_: as large as it'll go :(
<edward__> timr till you see a cursor
<skywalker> how can i install adobe flash player?
<case_> matt___, or you can replace the * by any coma separated list of the column you're interested in
<edward__> timr at the bottom of the screen
<timr92> edward, I see a cursor
<inertial> argh ati strikes again
<edward__> ok now press 'R' and enter
<hcnet> skywalker: Installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install all of that for you automatically.  Can you please do what I just said above?
<timr92> edward, omfg
<case_> like : SELECT user,password,dob FROM <table> WHERE user='matt';
<timr92> edward, now it has another line
<matt___> case_: what i'm trying to do is create a user that can log in from open office on the network...can you show me how i would delete all the users named "matt"
<DistroJockey> !ask | QuasarRichter
<ubottu> QuasarRichter: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<timr92> edward, and an r
<Solusian> Hey guys, I had my system work perfectly fine just now.. but when I tried to automount a NTFS drive.. after that didn't succeed and I set it back to what it was.. my wireless stopped working. Any ideas?
<skywalker> what do you said?
<timr92> edward, so lets get rid of the 2 extra lines?
<case_> matt___, realy, i've no time to teach you sql... have a look on google with request like "mysql delete row" or something like that.
<timr92> edward, how do I do that
<edward__> timr ok
<hcnet> skywalker: Open a terminal and type:    sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras sun-java6-jre
<edward__> timr dd is the command to delete a line the cursor is on
<matt___> case_: so that's how i'd do it, delete the row? alright, sounds good, thanks for the help
<edward__> timr you gotta be in command mode tho
<Solusian> Reinstalled about three times last night to get it working just right, but now the wireless failed on me again >< 8.04 version, AR5007EG card
<case_> matt___, you're welcome. good luck
<timr92> edward, it worked so I must be in command mode
<timr92> edward, how do I get out of command mode?
<edward__> timr good
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem  - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<edward__> timr esc again
<edward__> timr it toggles it
<timr92> ohok
<hcnet> Solusian: Reinstalling Linux may not be a one-shot solution.  You will need to provide details and probably file a bug report at launchpad.net
<edward__> timr there's edit and command mode
<edward__> esc toggles between them
<matt___> case_: but i can't help but asking, i *think i remember someone mentioning some tool that would make this all easier, but i'm not sure about that. I may be thinking of phpmyadmin, but it's all a mess up there (my brain).
<jerry_> helllo
<Arelis> Hey everybody. I composed a desktop PC of custom parts. Can anybody tell me if this will work fine with SuSe/Ubuntu/Fedora/any other distro? (i have to be sure): http://robinlinth.12gbfree.com/files/newpc/ (Ignore the parts between the ()'s, they are Dutch descriptions)
<skywalker> said that the files are 118 mb and will be 328 mb .........what is that?
<timr92> edward, ok, and now I put the cursor at the start of localhost, coz localhost says localhokt atm
<matt___> Arelis: it should, but just give it a try
<papat> is it possible to downgrade from hardy to another former version that works properly?
<timr92> edward, and I push escape?
<edward__> timr use kjhkl
<edward__> kjhl
<timr92> I did
<edward__> that's up down left right
<edward__> so put it before press esc and start inputting
<edward__> before the text u wanna edit
<hischild> edward__, in vim you can just use the arrow keys.
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives with certain names and now i want to change those names, how can i do this?
<matt___> papat: 1:Download Iso 2: Burn Iso 3: Boot disk and install *former version that works properly
<dare> how to give one user root privilages?
<edward__> it's easier to use hjkl (well for me)
<hcnet> skywalker: Those are package installation files (.deb) that will be downloaded to install Java, Flash, Audio/Video codecs, etc.
<hischild> !sudo | dare
<ubottu> dare: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<skywalker> ok thanks man
<hcnet> skywalker: That one command will download and install *all* of them for you automatically.
<timr92> edward, hischild, arrows easier 4 me, lol
<edward__> lol ok
<timr92> edward, so I managed to create a new line also
<timr92> edward, so then localhost went on a new line
<timr92> edward, and I deleted that line
<dare> hischild: but without typing sudo, just like root login?
<hischild> !root | dare
<ubottu> dare: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<timr92> edward, so I am left with 127.0.0.1
<skywalker> ok man thanks
<timr92> edward, I hate this prorgam
<hischild> dare, root access itself is achieved via sudo.
<edward__> timr text based editors suck
<skywalker> can i hack or create a program into the linux ubuntu 8.04?
<edward__> lol
<edward__> to timr
<Samuel> sure you can
<timr92> edward, ya, so uhm, yeah
<case_> skywalker, sure you can :)
<shally87> hi
<skywalker> how man?
<shally87> help!
<Samuel> just gotta be 1337 man
<skywalker> with terminal
<skywalker> ?
<case_> skywalker, what language do you know?
<hischild> timr92, one you get used to vim, it's very easy to use. A simpler one is nano.
<timr92> edward, lol. I have 127.0.0.1, and I need to put localhost after it
<hcnet> skywalker: What application do you wish to create and which languages do you wish to use for it?
<skywalker> python
<shally87> question: i just installed drupal but having problem with folder cannot be created..how to fix this?
<hischild> timr92, use nano. Move with arrows, type at cursor. ctrl x to quit.
<bigboss> hI :)
<hcnet> skywalker: Easy.  Open a terminal and type 'python' without the quotes.
<Samuel> python will do everything
<timr92> hischild, is nano on there by default and how do I exit this thing
<hcnet> skywalker: The rest should be familiar to you.   Creating a python module and running it for instance.
<shally87> help?
<case_> skywalker, python is installed by default. just start write python code with your favorite text editor, and here you go :)
<edward__> exit vi using :q i think
<shally87> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose pwodered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeus looks in the near future ;)
<hischild> timr92, ctrl + x to quit. It'll ask to save or not. exit vi and vim by :wq!
<edward__> timr won't save it
<ikt> dare: go into system > admin > users, give root a password of your choice, then head into system > admin > login window and there should be an option under local for allowing local admin login, hope this helps
<hischild> edward__, won't quit at all if there are changes.
<skywalker> and what about the hacking part
<skywalker> ?
<timr92> edward, it says E37 bla bla bla
<case_> skywalker, depend of what you want to hack :)
<aquarius> How much disc space do I need free on a Dapper machine to upgrade it to Hardy?
<dare> ﻿hischild, I dont want to use sudo and to enter passwords, i want to be superuser, administrator.
<timr92> edward, add ! to override
<Pici> skywalker: apt-get source somepackage will get you the source for that package, then have fun
<timr92> edward, so what do I do??
<skywalker> others computers
<Samuel> Is anybody else downloading 8.04 through the update thing right now?  Man it's slow.
<case_> skywalker, ha ha! :D
<bigboss> can ne 1 help me with psybnc
<hischild> dare, you have to use sudo. You can set it to not require a password.
<edward__> oh type in :q!
<case_> skywalker, to hack the another computer, just type sudo kill -9 -1
<Dave123> Samuel, of course it's slow... ;-)
<inertial> dare: sudo -s
<edward__> that'll quit without saving according to the manual
<hischild> case_, don't add useless suggestions please.
<timr92> edward, I did :!q, and I think it did something good
<Samuel> so slow....
<erUSUL> dare: then use windows; there you are admin and free to shoot yourself in the foot ;)
<jatt> how do I insert a tab in the shell (command line)?
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<edward__> bak to the console?
<shomon> hi, how can I back up the drives in "Places" menu before an upgrade?
<Samuel> torrent rejected me..
<timr92> edward, oh crap... no
<dare> ﻿erUSUL, dont like win :D
<erUSUL> Samuel: maybe trying different mirrors ??
<bigboss> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<shally87> anyone: i've install drupal on my ubuntu  but the folder need permission to be created..now my drupal cannot create some files..anyone know how to change the permission in ubuntu??
<jatt> I want to write foo<tab>bar
<case_> hischild, his question is ridiculous, so is my answer.
<timr92> edward, better now
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikt> dare, why do you want to login as root?
<timr92> edward, how to get to nano?
<enis> I am experiencing some weird problem: I am running 8.04 and I am trying to get my wireless connection to work. I have a pcmcia "option globetrotter fusion". Seems to be working. Wireless networks are scanned and detected as they should. I suspect a problem with the wpa_supplicant. any hint?
<hischild> timr92, type <esc><esc>:wq!<enter>
<edward__> same
<edward__> sudo nano /etc/hosts
<bigboss> hello case_
<erUSUL> dare: if you work in linux as admin you defeat all the things that make it secure a problem free
<skywalker> ip , ports?
<D45H> i need deb for installing speedtouch 330 modem!
<Samuel> anyone else as drunk as me?
<hischild> case_, i know his question was ridiculous, but that doesn't mean we have to lower ourselves to his level
<D45H> i still cant leave XP for drivers mNA
<D45H> MAN"
<QuasarRichter> so anyone play crysis?
<edward__> sorry bout that completetly forgot bout nano
<timr92> edward, I'm in recovery console, so I don't think I need sudo correct
<Samuel> linux is hard..
<Pici> !offtopic
<timr92> edward, sudo doesn't work anyway
<shally87> anyone can help me??
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<edward__> i think that's correcgt
<case_> hischild, right. won't do it again.
<edward__> i just like typing in nano lol
<dare> ﻿ikt, Im hate to enter passwords, but I have a lot thing in my accaunt so  dont wont to login as root, i want to convert my accaunt to root
<edward__> i mean sudo
<shally87> this nothing to do with drupal but with ubuntu..
<jatt> it used to work Ctrl+Q TAB
<shally87> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<haxor> If you can get this to play games it would be all over
<case_> hischild, just note i could have suggested a more dangerous command...
<timr92> edward, lol
<hischild> edward__, he is in recovery mode right? otherwise he can't save the file.
<shally87> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<hischild> case_, you could, and you'd be banned by one of the ops most likely.
<edward__> then what can he do
<Pici> !msgthebot | shally87
<ubottu> shally87: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<hummesse> thats a pretty bad idea dare
<erUSUL> D45H: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<case_> hischild, probably.
<hischild> edward__, reboot into recovery mode, fix the file, reboot, and done
<inertial> dare: use sudo passwd root to enable the root account
<shally87> ok
<skywalker> hack without ip ?
<timr92> hischild/edward, yes I'm in recovery mode, and uhm so there needs to b one line with 127.0.0.1 localhost and one with 127.0.0.1 lcars_ubuntu ?
<Pici> !noroot | inertial
<ubottu> inertial: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Dr_willis> hummesse,  you can always set up sudo where you dont need to reenter your password. - you dont need to enable the root password to do that.
<D45H> thanks erUSUL and hcnet
<skywalker> just type sudo?
<Pici> skywalker: what?
<bigboss> case_ , can u tell me how to make nicks for my channel , what is the best way out
<case_> skywalker, forget it. don't type that commande.
<hummesse> i know
<edward__> yeh u in nano yet timr
<timr92> edward, yes
<crash91> Coudld anyone please help me out with this emerald problem?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772650
<skywalker> what is that sudo?
<timr92> edward, so much easier, lol
<Pici> !sudo | skywalker
<ubottu> skywalker: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<hummesse> i just understood that dare wants to log in as root as default
<dare> ﻿hummesse, I know for root accaunt but can I convert my accaunt to root privilages my ID 1000 to ID of root
<inertial> Pici: ok, i see
<dare> ﻿hummesse, yes
<hischild> dare, no
<INternat> so i have a wierd issue that i THINK is related to gdm. If i startx as root, the display loads and everything runs fine. If i use gdm or even kdm and then login, all my fonts are fubar.. everything is like massive, yet KDE reports the resolution is fine
<timr92> edward, fixed it
<Samuel> i am drunk
<hummesse> which is such a bad idea dare
<hummesse> really really bad idea
<Samuel> i have drunkin beers
<Dr_willis> theres no need to login in to root by default You gain nothing by doing so.
<case_> skywalker, before "hacking" anything you have to learn how your system work, or you'll be a lame script kiddy for the rest of your life.
<edward__> ok
<Samuel> beers are good
<Samuel> i like beers
<erUSUL> dare: we are not going to help you do that... as you can see is channel policy. You will have to ask elesewhere
<hummesse> most programs (like xhcat) warns you whenever you try to start them as root
<edward__> wtf samuel
<Samuel> i like flightof the concords
<hummesse> i think firefox too
<hischild> Samuel, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic ok?
<Pici> Samuel: Thats great, but this is a support channel, and if you are going to be offtopic I am going to have to ask you to leave or try to be normal in #ubuntu-offtopic
<enis> thanks anyway, dudez. Probably I'd better post to the forum.
<timr92> edward, and so with that other stuff, would that be left behind from network-manager ?
<Samuel> its ok cause im from new zealand
<case_> skywalker, and i don't think you give "hacking" the meaning we give to it
<dare> ﻿hummesse,﻿erUSUL, ok thanks
<timr92> edward, I don't use network-manager, I use wicd
<Samuel> but you shouldnt like them
<Dr_willis> If you really could handle being 'root' then you really should know enough linux to know how to do it. :)
<case_> skywalker, and i hope nobody will give you advice how to do dirty things.
<edward__> timr network manager?
<timr92> edward, I had trouble with network manager and stuff. everything would be so slow when starting up when there's no wireless router present
<haxor> lol @ samuel
<skywalker> hacking i mean to access to others pc linux or windows to get files or to add
<hischild> !lol | haxor
<ubottu> haxor: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<edward__> timr i guess that means that it is scanning for one
<Pici> skywalker: Thats the kind of thing we dont not condone here.
<haxor> roger
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ?? anyone please
<edward__> that
<aquarius> How much disc space do I need free on a Dapper machine to upgrade it to Hardy?
<edward__> less that 1G
<case_> skywalker, if you mean "without the authorisation of the computer owner" it's *bad* and i won't help you in any way
<edward__> *than
<ikt> isn't that cracking case_?
<case_> ikt, it is
<skywalker> without the permission anyway
<edward__> timr how r things going
<Pici> !illegal | skywalker
<ubottu> skywalker: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<boubbin> do i need w32codecs from medibuntu to play wmv ?
<skywalker> how i can hack into linux?
<hummesse> are you going to hack your own computer or somebody elses?
<edward__> goodbye people
<skywalker> sb else
<hummesse> ok, i think you should shut up with that
<hummesse> i think you'll be banned the first time an admin sees that
<case_> nice one Pici :)
<haxor> Poor skywalker went to the darkside
<skywalker> hey
<ikt> boubbin, looks like you might need to install them
<ikt> to play wmv videos you will need w32 codecs
<ikt> not necessarily from mediabuntu
<apecat> uhm, where's gnome terminal's setting for not allowing blinking cursors (in 8.04)
<KRF> boubbin, i think so
<timr92> hischild, how to I restart the computer from the recovery thing :D
<inertial> so did the fglrx Catalyst 8.4 driver get included with hardy?
<stepomaticc> ﻿hello, would like a regex to exclude everyfile thats not hidden, can you help
<hischild> timr92, just type reboot now
<skywalker> what commands are working into the terminal?
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives with certain names and now i want to change those names, how can i do this?
<inertial> stepomaticc: hidden files start with a dot, non hidden files do not
<Fritzel> if I installed the "kde" package is there a way I can uninstall it and all the crap it added to my menus I ment to get the dev package and made an oops
<timr92> hischild, thanks
<kbrooks> um
<timr92> lol
<case_> skywalker, all the commands that are in $PATH and all the bash builtins :)
<papat> is it possible to downgrade from hardy?
<Pici> !cli | skywalker I think this is what you are asking
<ubottu> skywalker I think this is what you are asking: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stepomaticc> yes i know, but want a regular expression to match that
<Pici> papat: no.
<kbrooks> papat, no.
<Pici> !downgrade | papat
<ubottu> papat: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ikt> apecat: system > pref > keyboard afaik
<rausb0> case_: yeah. unspecific question, unspecific answer :)
<case_> :>
<papat> ok, then return to debian. short ubuntu experience
<case_> rausb0, but i think my answer is accurate :)
<skywalker> i have ubuntu and i can't hear sound solutiion?
<rausb0> case_: it is
<Dr_willis> papat,  the joys of disrto hopping.
<kbrooks> um, is there a site which offers the ability to connect to a computer via vnc online
<Dad> Upon startup one of our computers is giving this error message: "Failed to Publish the Service -- KDE Panel", and can no longer connect to the LAN. Is there any way to fix this?
<jtravnick> papat, think the only way you can do that would be doing a fresh install to the version you want
<papat> of course, I return home, Dr_willis , more work but it works
<Dr_willis> kbrooks,  'sharemydesktop' or somthing liek that.
<case_> skywalker, you have to learn how to use the shell, and that's not trivial
<Fritzel> kbrooks, allmost all vnc compatible servers have their own java web client
<kbrooks> jtravnick, that's not "downgrading"
<Pici> !sound > skywalker (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<case_> skywalker, you can stat with trying "cd" , "ls" , "pwd" ...
<Fritzel> kbrooks, try the host at port 5800
<macchiea> anyone get compiz related hangs with their application?
<huzz> Hello, using 8.04 lts on a core duo 2.4ghz 7600GS Nvidia, i've tried with the restricted drivers and now installed the latest drivers, dual monitors twinview enable video is choppy i've searched and tried a lot of methods but nothing seems to work (Players used: vlc, mplayer).
<case_> skywalker, and read the man (manual) pages about them, with the man command
<case_> skywalker, like : man ls
<kbrooks> Fritzel, um, the default vnc client doesnt offer java
<jtravnick> kbrooks, it is if your taking hardy off may not be a true downgrade but its a downgrade
<papat> Dr_willis, it's simply ridiculous that icons won't show in my Desktop
<case_> skywalker, and you have a long way to go, little padawan :D
<case_> skywalker, sorry, a long way to go you have, little padawan :))
<Dr_willis> papat,  no idea what your problem is. I just got here. I always remove icons on the desktop.
<Fritzel> kbrooks, not a clue then sorry
<Slart> I've got a small problem using libdca on ubuntu.. when I run it I get "dcadec: error while loading shared libraries: libdca.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", but when I take a look the library file is there.. all permissions seem correct etc.. I just installed the library (compiled it myself, no errors etc).. do I have to do something to make my system aware of the newly created library files?
<apecat> ikt: so i have to disable blinking in all text fields? o_O
<rausb0> case_: we are yoda of borg. futile resistance is. assimilate you we will.
<case_> :DD
<adac2> my battery won't charge anymore since I upgraded to hardy...any ideas?
<ikt> I do believe so, happy to be corrected
<haxor> huzz did you try the ones in add\remove
<huzz> haxor: what ones add/remove?
<skywalker> sound problems
<adred> hi..i know this isn't the right place to ask bout this. i just have some trouble running windows xp sp3 on virtualbox non-free. the file is .exe. is it bootable?if not how do i make bootable. need help pls. i have to have autocad on my desktop running ubuntu..
<huzz> this is making me crazy
<skywalker> solution?
<huzz> i've got my system tweaked so perfectly works but the video is just choppy and i dunno what else to do
<rausb0> skywalker: did you read the links ubottu gave you?
<huzz> i've disabled one of the monitors and tried it i've used different settings everything but just nothing works
<skywalker> ok sorry i do now
<Marco> Hey all, I have a quick question about upgrading
<case_> adred, i think the sp3 has to be run like any other windows bug^g program, from windows itself, not booting on it...
<Tux2K8> hello!
<Dr_willis> huzz,  disabled compiz?
<Tux2K8> ﻿is there anyway to copy a file from a linux machine to a windows machine using SSH? (im logging to the linux via windows2000 with putty)
<huzz> Dr_willis: yes
<huzz> everything
<Dr_willis> Tux2K8,  winscp for windows - is a Must get . :)
<rausb0> Tux2K8: winscp
<fiyawerx> pretty much any ftp client will do sftp
<fiyawerx> over ssh
<case_> Tux2K8, there is a scp and sftp on the putty website...
<Marco> Do I need to make a copy of my Home Folder somewhere before I upgrade or will the upgrade not overwrite it?
<haxor> huzz there are some nvidia drivers in add\remove applications
<rrohde> hey everyone.. got Ubuntu 8.04 installed just fine, however, the dualboot with WinXP doesn't work. Even though WinXP was detected right and it's partition is available to me from within Ubuntu, attempting to dualboot into XP always starts the silly HP recovery function on hd0,1, even though hd0,0 is fine.. .any thoughts?
<case_> Marco, it won't overwrite it, but it's always a good idea to make a backup before upgrading...
<huzz> haxor: tried the restricted as well as the latest drivers
<DistroJockey> Marco, always have a backup
<huzz> installed them manually
<Marco> thanks case_, also what about the things in my /opt dir?
<haxor> huzz are the sli
<haxor> they*
<case_> Marco, same answer
<huzz> haxor: no
<Marco> awsome, thanks case_. I appreciate the reassurance.
<case_> Marco, but do backups. a lot. always :)
<huzz> i am just about at my wits end here
<Marco> Will do.
<huzz> its become so bad i am actually thinking of going back and trust me thats a horrible choice
<case_> Marco, don't come back crying if hardy brick your PC :)
<adred> case_ i dont get you sorry. the idea is i want to have sp3 as a guest OS on virtualbox. i already have other linux variants running as a guest. but i dont how with windows. anyone out there who has tried this? pls..
<case_> adred, SP3 is just a program to upgrade you're windows XP. you have to install Windows XP, and then run SP3 from windows XP
<case_> adred, the service pack is not an OS in itself
<adred> ok
<davmor2> Help please.  I'm having hardware issues in hardy and I'm trying to track down what is causing it exactly.  My dvd-rw and cd-rom lock up and become unusable.  This also causes elements of the system to lock up also.  I believe I am lowering it down slowly but just need some help to nail it completely.  I believe it to be either a driver issue or the kernel.  I have tried 32bit and 64bit to rule out it being a 64bit issue, I
<asdrubal> so ubuntu SP3 isn't out yet?
<case_> (ok ok, windows xp isn't an OS in itself neither ;p )
 * fiyawerx laughs
<Dr_willis> case_,  its a upgrade to dos. :)
<adred> case_ ok thanks for the info. haha im so sorry :)
<Slart> I've got a small problem using libdca on ubuntu.. when I run it I get "dcadec: error while loading shared libraries: libdca.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", but when I take a look the library file is there.. all permissions seem correct etc.. I just installed the library (compiled it myself, no errors etc).. do I have to do something to make my system aware of the newly created library files?
<case_> Dr_willis, a downgrade you mean? dos was less memory consuming :)
<Dr_willis> case_,  dos used 100% of my ram. :)
<stib> hi all is there a way to browse samba shares and windows shares with Thunar (or any other file manager)?
<haxor> 16 bit direct access memory
<case_> stib, Thunar doesn't support samba browsing
<Slart> stib: I think nautilus can do it.. poorly.. haven't used thunar so I wouldn't know about that
<case_> stib, there are stand alone samba browser but i can't remember the names
<fiyawerx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<haxor> huzz still here
<fiyawerx> How to: Xubuntu - Thunar Native Windows Network Browsing
<case_> stib, Nautilus has this feature, but i guess that if you're using Thunar, it's to avoid Nautilus :)
<huzz> haxor: yes
<fiyawerx> stib: see that link, may still be good
<haxor> huzz still thinking of your problem
<fiyawerx> I wonder if people try to look up answers on their own at all before hopping into irc to ask
<stib> case: yes, running xubuntu on a feeble old laptop. Gnome is too much for it
<huzz> haxor: please let me know if you can come with anything
<case_> fiyawerx, short answer: no :)
<fiyawerx> chances are 99% of them have been asked and documented already
<stib> ﻿fiyawerx: thanks, I'll check it out
<ikt> if they didn't ubuntu bot would be out of a job =o
<QuasarRichter> well.... if this is the best linux has..
<crash91> fiyawerx: well i certainly couldnt find an answer for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772650
<Dr_willis> fiyawerx,  from what i see in here... No.. people expect magical 1 click answers to amazingly-weird-and-complex problems.
<crash91> fiyawerx: i google before asking
<QuasarRichter> guess I will wait another 10 years
<case_> i feel like i could be replaced with a very small bash^W python script :)
<rausb0> fiyawerx: many people do no know hot to google efficiently. or they are simply lazy. sad but true.
 * Dr_willis waves bye to Quasar
<hooer> ikonia are you still here dude?
<fiyawerx> crash: emerald doesn't come with any themes any longer
<crash91> fiyawerx: i cant install themes at all...i even used the svn repo
<hooer> can someone else help with my RAID/mdadm problem?
<Dr_willis> I was thinking the Emerald Theme repo was down the other day
<ikt> what happened to emerald, what handles compiz themes?
<LadyNikon> well i guess since it seems my graphics is messed up.. and I tried to upgrade to 8.10 and that screwed up as well.. I am just gonna go with doing a fresh install
<fiyawerx> crash91, the only one I know works for sure (as its the onyl one i installed) is this one - http://themes.beryl-project.org/theme_details.php?id=65
<LadyNikon> I can't believe updating could do this much damage :/
<gordboy> i hope this is logged. hardy is a complete mess. and the fault lies squarely with the amateur muppets who "maintain" the packages. i used both feist and gutsy, with little complaint. i am going to ditch hardy, as soon as i line up a replacement
<fiyawerx> but if  i click download, the option comes right up to open it with emerald theme manager, and it loads in fine
<INternat> howdy all.. so i have a wierd issue that i THINK is related to gdm. If i startx as root, the display loads and everything runs fine. If i use gdm or even kdm and then login, all my fonts are fubar.. everything is like massive, yet KDE reports the resolution is fine
<maunykah_> greetings everyone! I'm facing an error concerning my APT database.  The error message states that it couldn't be opened and that it may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or similar problem.  How can I go about fixing it?
<haxor> huzz: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Slart> maunykah_: do you have the verbatim error message?
<ikt> maynykah, are you using desktop or server?
<Andii>  HI, I was wondering if anyone could quickly run me through on installing compiz on 8.04? :D
<crash91> fiyawerx: cant see it, blank window
<maunykah_> desktop, kubuntu 8.04
<Dr_willis> INternat,  users can have their own defined resolutions. - I forget what tool under kde/gnome sets it however. I always edit my xorg.conf to allow ONLY one res.
<Slart> Andii: it should be installed by default, system, preferences, appearance to enable it
<gordboy> and you need not say "well if you are not going to contribute, then you should not complain". i have been prevented from participation by people that are not fit to tie my shoelaces
<maunykah_> here is the error message: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Andii> Ok...
<maunykah_> I tried apt-setup and nothing happened
<fiyawerx> crash91, if you run emerald-theme-manager from the console, do you see any errors there when you try to import at heme?
<taomaster> good morning to all- how do i change the root password?
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<Slart> maunykah_: hmm.. sudo apt-setup doesn't work either?
<rungss> hi all ... can anyone help me with this.. I have posted the problem in forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4861120
<maunykah_> I tried apt-get update and it ran through some sort of list and then at the end it says something can't be found..something dpkg
<derspankster> anyone know how to scale vncviewer?
<Slart> taomaster: are you sure you mean the root password? ubuntu doesn't use it by default
<crash91> fiyawerx: tar: /home/crash/.emerald/themes/Vista-Compiz: Cannot chdir: No such file or directory
<ikt> dpkg shouldn't be missing :/
<taomaster> yes root
<crash91> fiyawerx: aha! so is it a tar error?
<taomaster> sudo  mayb
<maunykah_> should I just restart to see if that fixes the problem?
<rrohde> Any idea why trying to boot into XP from Grub ends up in HP Pavilion's Windows repair mode instead of booting into XP? The Windows partition seems ok and I can access it just fine from within Hardy...
<Slart> maunykah_: does "sudo apt-get install dpkg" work?
<maunykah_> I'm going to try that Slart
<fiyawerx> crash91, try to cd into that directory, cd /home/crash/.emerald/themes
<hooer> rrohde, probably choosing wrong parition? the HP repair partition is usually the first one
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Grub found the first XP looking it found, which was the recovery.  Open a terminal
<Slart> taomaster: sudo passwd or something similar
<fiyawerx> ls
<fiyawerx> oops
<hooer> haha :p
<maunykah_> it says dpkg is already the newest version
<Slart> taomaster: but it's not recommended to use the root account.. be warned =)
<rrohde> ok.. terminal ready and waiting
<rrohde> :)
<Slart> maunykah_: and "sudo apt-get install apt"
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" find the one titled XP, one second, I'm doing this at the same time...
<Slart> !root | taomaster
<ubottu> taomaster: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<neeto> I am runnig webmin 4.10, and after my upgrade to 8.04. none of the modules seem to be linkking correctly. Does anyone use webmin and have this problem/know how to fix it?
<maunykah_> it says apt is already the newest version
<haxor> huzz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<crash91> fiyawerx: i had to sudo make the themes dir, maybe it is to do with write permission problems
<neeto> And by linking correctly, I mean, I click on networking, and it says "Error - File not Found"
<hooer> Slart, I borked my first Hardy install by changing the root password. after that I could no longer login as my normal user!
<rrohde> bobbob1016 ok
<haxor> huzz: You get that
<huzz> haxor: yes thankyou will check it out
<Stonekeeper> re boot into live cd :D
<Slart> hooer: ah... another notch in the belt for "I want my root password" =)
<hooer> bah! you mean it does that intentionally! :|
<bobbob1016> rrohde,  Change hd(0,0) to hd(0,1), then reboot, if you get XP then, you're ok, if not change it to (0,2) and so on
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Actually wait a second
<crash91> fiyawerx: tar: ./theme.screenshot.png: Cannot open: Permission denied
<haxor> Everyone says to run 6 why should i run 8
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<Slart> maunykah_: well.. now I'm out of clever ideas.. you could try removing the apt database.. whereever that is located.. I don't know if will be rebuilt so I'd recommend some serious thinking before you do it
<fiyawerx> crash91, that would do it, the permissions
<neeto> crash91: sudo tar -xf whatever
<bobbob1016> rrohde, You can edit it from grub, that would be quicker.  When you're at grub, press e on the option for XP, and change it to hd(0,1) there, and so on, it won't save there, but that would be faster than booting and rebooting all the time
<paulcross> The minimize animation of metacity is very urgly.(bunch of black edge  block) How can I turn it off?
<fiyawerx> neeto, no he needs to change the permissions to his own user from root
<Solusian> Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after.
<neeto> fiyawerx: ah, I wasn't here for the first part of the problem, sorry
<maunykah_> oh no..I wouldn't attempt to do that all!  I barely know what I'm doing as it is..silly question but is it because I was attempting to install Limewire? I don't think so right?
<rrohde> bobbob1016, I have 2 entries pertaining to XP there already... http://de.pastebin.ca/1004895
<fiyawerx> crash91, someone else can correct me but I believe it'd be sudo chown crash -R /home/crash/.emerald
<paulcross> The minimize animation of metacity is very urgly.(bunch of black edge  blocks) How can I turn it off?
<Slart> maunykah_: hmm you could try this... "sudo apt-get install --reinstall dpkg apt"
<bobbob1016> rrohde, And you've tried booting from the other one, the Windows 2000 one?
<fiyawerx> then try installing the theme with emerald-theme-manager again
<rrohde> yep
<crash91> fiyawerx: nvm i used nautilus :) it works
<SoUkSoU> f?e??
<SoUkSoU> e?a ?e
<SoUkSoU> ?a?a e?ste?
<fiyawerx> crash91, used nautilus to change the permissions?
<crash91> fiyawerx:  yes
<fiyawerx> cool
<haxor> Solusian: did you check your settings after that they mave have changed
<rrohde> bobbob1016, one gives me an error, the other, after a wait, launches this HP thingy
<Slart> SoUkSoU: broken keyboard? or some weird kind of language?
<judgen> anyone know where i can get hold of an menu editor for ICEVM?
<judgen> icewm
<maunykah_> say something is installing! Should I start celebrating?
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Try hd(0,2) then, not sure
<Dr_willis> judgen,  check the package maanger. I belive there was some icewm config tools. Or read the icewm docs./homepage - may have some pointers/links to one
<Slart> maunykah_: well.. a little.. perhaps.. but let's not overdo it yet
<maunykah_> darnit! Same error message
<ikt> what was the error message?
<judgen> Dr_willis: thanks.. synaptic can only find icemc but that one is broken..
<maunykah_> ikt are you asking me?
<judgen> Dr_willis: but ill check their page
<fiyawerx> You know what would be a nice plugin, the abilitiy to right click a user and select that person, and see the lines in your scrollback that only include their name
<Le1> Hi, how can I force a running process to die
<rrohde> bobbob1016 I tried that already.. I went up to 0,3 ...
<Shebsa> Does anyone here use LinuxMCE?
<erUSUL> fiyawerx: /lastlog Nick
<Slart> Le1: pkill <name of process>, or xkill and click on the window.. or just kill <pid>
<erUSUL> Le1: kill -9 PID
<crash91> fiyawerx: thanks for helping!
<rrohde> bobbob1016 as on 0,4 onwards Ubuntu lives
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Not sure then.  Is XP on your main HD?
<Le1> ok thanks
<rrohde> bobbob1016 yes it is
<Le1> i tried normal kill and it doesnt go away, what's -9 mean?
<Slart> Le1: all those work with a -9 added.. for the ultimate in process violence =)
<ikt> yeah
<Le1> ah
<Le1> thanks :D
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Have you booted XP since you installed Ubuntu?
<ikt> yeah maynykah, sorry didn't catch the error message
<rrohde> bobbob1016 .. doesn't work.. that's the prob :)
<Le1> thanks it worked =]
<rrohde> bobbob1016 yet I accessed the data from Ubuntu just fine
<Slart> Le1: you're welcome
<legend2440> maunykah_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=582363
<maunykah_> that's quite alright=) Here is the error message: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<rrohde> All I get is that HP thingy trying to reinstall Windows
<bobbob1016> rrohde, That is good, I was about to say it could be XP got wiped out...  but since you got your data, it should be fine.
<Solusian> ﻿Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after. Using ndiswrapper to load the XP-64 drivers.
<Slart> maunykah_: what happens if you run "apt-get update"
<rrohde> bobbob1016 I wonder if HP thinks that because Grub's there that Windows has a problem..lol
<bobbob1016> rrohde, System->Administration->Partition Editor
<rrohde> bobbob1016 ok
<Slart> maunykah_: sorry.. "sudo apt-get update" of couse
<rrohde> bobbob1016 - don't have Partition Editor
<bobbob1016> rrohde, It's possible, but not really with XP, with Vista's BitLocker garbage maybe.  But it's unlikely the HP thing found grub.
<roxahris> is there a channel for compiz help?
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Terminal -> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Svish> my music stops when I switch to a terminal with ctrl+alt+fN, is that on purpose? has it always done that? mean to remember that it didnt do that before....
<rrohde> oki
<bobbob1016> roxahris, #compiz
<bobbob1016> rrohde, That will let you see how many, and where your XP partitions are.
<matt___> exit
<matt___> exit
<matt___> exi
<maunykah_> thanks legend2440! Great help that is-especially since I'm using my tablet as a mouse for the time being..can't drag windows back and forth.  Slart, the message that I get is this: reading package lists...done
<FloodBot1> matt___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haxor> huzz: you still here
<roxahris> never mind
<roxahris> thanks anyway
<rrohde> bobbob1016 ok
<timr92> anyone know if "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" is meant to be crashing in 8.04
<fiyawerx> timr92, seems to be working ok for me
<gordboy> and another thing. the metapackages are supposed to hold groups of packages together. what happened to the new kernel metapackages ? they are completely broken. this is unacceptable. have any of the "maintainers" got the SLIGHTEST bit of experience actually maintaining. and have the release crew got the slightest clue about releases ? i think the answer is obvious : INCOMPETENT IDIOTS who wouldn't last 5 minutes in a wel
<gordboy> l-run organization
<rrohde> bobbob1016 it's started... let's see
<huzz> haxor: yes
<timr92> fiyawerx, it wants to report an error whenever I try use it
<huzz> haxor: that link just suggests installing the other drivers
<ikt> gordboy, I think your rant would be better on the forums
<inertial> anyone know why displayconfig-gtk might not be showing a 2nd VGA monitor that i just plugged in before i restarted? i am using fglrx
<jrib> gordboy: this isn't the appropriate forum.  File bugs (hopefully with a better attitude)
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Try everything fat32 and ntfs to boot from
<timr92> fiyawerx, there is also no custom option in the apperance effects tab
<haxor> huzz: sorry
<haxor> huzz: what card you running
<huzz> Nvidia 7600GS
<rrohde> bobbob1016 there is a fat32 partition on /dev/sda2 that seems to be that HP thingy, and the larger /dev/sda1 is ntfs and contains XP (It's also mounted in fstab)
<timr92> fiyawerx, perhaps should I try reinstalling it?? I have no idea, I'm a linux noob
<gordboy> ikt: i'm going to rant until the hardy BULLSHIT ceases. this is one of the worst releases, of any distro, ever
<jrib> !offtopic | gordboy
<ubottu> gordboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobbob1016> rrohde, Remember hd(0,0) applies to the first hard drive's first partition, hd(0,1) is the first hd's second partition, hd(1,0) is the second hd's first partition, and so on
<haxor> huzz: did you find the programs in add \remove applications
<huzz> i know tried it
<boubbin> !medibuntu
<rrohde> bobbob1016 right... thanks :)
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<haxor> huzz:k
<inertial> xrandr is also not seeing my second monitor.. using ati fglrx drivers
<Solusian> ﻿Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after. Using ndiswrapper to load the XP-64 drivers.
<bobbob1016> rrohde, My idea would be just to try all of those
<ikt> gordboy, I don't understand why though, what is it about ubuntu that keeps you here if it's so bad?
<CapaH> Can someone please tell me how to FIX the Clipboard size in Ubuntu? I hate when I have to paste LARGE items of text from one window to another and they just wont paste.. Anyone?
<rrohde> bobbob1016 will do
<paulcross> HA. I fixed the metacity minimize problem.
<bobbob1016> gordboy, You can go back to Gutsy, Gutsy will have support until Ibex comes out.
<_adriaan> ikt: wouldn't you rather start that discussion in antoher channel?
<oga> hey all
<n3o__> ubuntu-fr
<timr92> ikt, ubuntu keeps people here coz its not windoze :D
<ikt> pass >.>
<tyeman> how can i set a file server for my mp3s and movies for xp machines? sharing enough or any tool for this ?
<timr92> and anything is better than windoze, nearly
<haxor> huzz: Are you using the Nvidia control panel application
<Tyrion> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and have messed up my GUI ... maybe someone here able to help me ?
<gordboy> ikt: i switched to ubuntu when fedora 7 was broken. feisty and gutsy were ok. hardy is a disaster. the reason i am still here, is that it is not just me using hardy. i have a whole research team. and i am FED UP with the hassle and extra admin
<bobbob1016> tyeman, You should just have to share the folder with samba.
<_adriaan> Tyrion: what's the problem, exactly?
<bobbob1016> Tyrion, Do you get any gui or no?
<rrohde>  Doesn't work... whenever I call WinXP from Grup (root 	(hd0,0)), it goes to hd0,1 and launches the HD recovery thingy.. :(
<rrohde> *Grub
<Siph0n> gordboy, than why don't you use Gutsy instead?
<oga> problem with sudo / something when attempting sudo gedit program takes approx 5 mins to load, possible problem with pam from logs
<rungss> Can someone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4861120
<bobbob1016> rrohde, This is on another machine?
<tyeman> thank you bobbob1016 i will give a try
<_adriaan> gordboy: and what exactly is broken? I mean, everything works just fine here
<Tyrion> i've install ubtuntu 8.04 Desktop Version out of the Box .. everything worked finde, until i tried to install custom desktop themes .. don't no what i exactly did wrong, but here's what's happening:
<rrohde> bobob1016 nope.. tried it all before :)
<bobbob1016> tyeman, There could be a permissions error though
<rrohde> Just looked through my notes again
<maunykah_> so this occured because I installed limewire without installing the commercial or partner package?
<gordboy> bobbob1016 & Siph0n : because i upgraded all the machines already. and i am NOT spending more time and effort to gi back again. unless hardy improves dramatically, i am switching distros forever
<hooer> can anyone help me with my RAID problem? my replacement RAID1 drive isn't bootable (only the original one is)
<bobbob1016> tyeman, It could have errors if the people connecting don't have a user name on the ubuntu server.
<oga> question: "sudo gedit" runs at snails pace, (incredibly, unusable slow). while all other systems run normally
<Tyrion> i'm getting a login screen and can login (grapic login) .. but after that i'm only getting a empty window with a blank box ... gdm & x11 are running and when i start metacity manually the blank box gets a window skin ...
<Slart> gordboy: if you want it to get better, file bugs... if you just want to vent some anger.. write a nasty mail to someone that is kind of responsible.. most people here are just users.. just like you
<tyler_roach> gordboy: what is the problem you're having witih hardy?
<fiyawerx> gordboy, from the way you switched from your other distros, i doubt you'll do anything forever
<timr92> I removed ccsm and now its not appearing in synaptic :D
<ikt> gordboy, no offense but you're not doing a very good job admining if you upgrade all the systems without testing it out first :/
 * fiyawerx nods
<tyeman> i see bobbob1016 bot they aren't run on any domainjust with group
<gordboy> tyler_roach: unacceptable extra admin due to broken packages. is the short answer
<_adriaan> ikt: don't encourage it, please.
<ikt> sorry!
<timr92> lol
<CapaH> Does anyone know how to set the size of the COPY/PASTE clipboard? It is a massive frustration for me because I often need to copy/paste LARGE text from one window to another and I cant, it gets cut off ?
 * ikt hides
<jrib> gordboy: if you want support for actual issues, feel free to ask specific questions.  don't rant here
<bobbob1016> gordboy, First off, I think this would be better for #ubuntu-offtopic, since this channel is for help.  There are some known issues with hardy that are being fixed.  Getting mad at us won't help.
<bobbob1016> rrohde, I'm not sure then, sorry.
<Wobe> I dont get these hardy issues, I've done a ton of machines with very little issue, just read beforhand and know what to expect
<timr92> yes, well I need help
<ikt> did maynykah fix the apt issue?
<fiyawerx> dont know if i'd upgrade important machines this soon after a release either, in general, always too paranoid
<timr92> I uninstall compiz advanced thing, and now I can't reinstall
<Slart> ikt: I don't know.. haven't heard anything from him in a while
<gordboy> ikt: no offence, but if you can't even spell "offence" ....
<_adriaan> Tyrion: Not sure whether I can help with that, sorry
<rrohde> bobbob1016 trying to set the boot flag on sda1
<rrohde> brb
<Solusian> ﻿Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after. Using ndiswrapper to load the XP-64 drivers.
<Wobe> uh oh spelling nazi alret ;)
<Wobe> I cant spell either
<oga> question: "sudo gedit" runs at snails pace, (incredibly, unusable slow). while all other systems run normally. any advice on how to debug? It's so bad that I cannot save an edited config file.
<bobbob1016> gordboy, You could also state your problem... offense is spelled with an s not a c
<Tm_T> Wobe: don't use "nazi" that lightly danke
<gordboy> bobbob1016: BULLSHIT
<Pici> !language | gordboy
<ubottu> gordboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wobe> Tm_T: sorry was using it in the meme sense, nothing else
<Zombine> It's actually spelled that way man
<timr92> oga, gksu gedit maybe
<tyler_roach> oga: technically, you should use gksudo gedit, not sudo.
<Wobe> oga: that's odd, and other editors are working normally?
<gordboy> fucking morons who can't even spell, let alone run a help channel, that is constantly crowded cos the distro is falling apart. WHAT A FUCKING DUMP
<Slart> offence, offense.. american vs brittish I think.. but it's !ot
<bobbob1016> gordboy, Both are correct according to spellcheck.net
<haxor> huzz: did you try this one http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<timr92> yay, gordboy left
<Slart> bye bye gordboy
<timr92> what's difference with gksu and gksudo?
<Tyrion> hmm, maybe someone other is able to help me ? the probleme is the same as mentioned here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-544146.html .. but i'm using a ATI card
<Zombine> Anyone know where I can get my hands on a library I can use for reading encrypted DVDs?
<Slart> Zombine: the dvd css thingy?
<Slart> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Siph0n> timr92, I am pretty sure they are both the same
<tyler_roach> gksudo is for when you want to run a graphical apllication, sudo is from the command line.
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Zombine> Slart: Yes.  Thanks :D
<Slart> timr92: something about the way it sets up the enviroment I think.. check the man page for details
<oga> timr92 tyler_roach using gksu nothing loads (or it might just be taking forever because now i don't have terminal feedback
<timr92> siph0n, ok then. and anyone know why dvd's won't work 4 me when I've got the restricted extras and whatever.. do I need other stuff?
<timr92> oga, that's funny, that's what was happening with my prob b4
<timr92> kinda
<maunykah_> ok would adding the restricted packages help resolve my apt database error?
<inertial> oh no wonder xrandr doesn't work with fglrx... ati has it's own way of doing graphics setup with aticonfig..
<Siph0n> timr92, ok just confirmed it, the man pages for gksu and gksudo are the same :)
<oga> timr92 try terminal sudo gedit and see if you replicate
<Wobe> Tyrion: can you use ubuntu paste to show the xorg.conf
<huzz> haxor: checking out the link now
<timr92> oga, mines fixed now though
<Pici> !gksudo | oga
<ubottu> oga: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<timr92> oga, I do gksu gedit, and it asks 4 password, straight away
<Tyrion> @wobe: no .. i'm chatting from a other box ... the network is also not working anymore :( (worked fine bevor without configuration [DHCP])
<hansheng> hello, may I know about mount?  what mean is utf8 0 0 or utf8 0 2    this 0 0 or 0 2 mean?
<Solusian> ﻿Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after. Using ndiswrapper to load the XP-64 drivers.
<timr92> oga, b4 I was getting errors about the hostname
<timr92> oga, but that might have been with sudo
<Tyrion> i've some few are interesting, i can copy them manually
<Wobe> Tyrion: can you get into X at all on that other machine?
<hischild> timr92, sudo and gksudo both ask for your normal password.
<timr92> hischild, I know
<alpikat> I can't open gnome, I'm writting in KDE
<Tyrion> the other maschine is WinXP
<legend2440> maunykah_: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list? not here. in pastebin
<Myrtti> hansheng: man fstab, also http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<oga> timr92 i might have those problems also but i stopped worrying once my wifi was working.... Problem is after password has been entered.
<timr92> hischild, oga asked me to replicate, whatever that ment, lol, and uh when I had the probs with the hosts, it wouldn't do anything with gksu
<soulc> anyone have a clue as to why my number pad is no longer working?  And don't say numlock that would be insulting
<hansheng> thanks
<hischild> timr92, i see. I can explain the entire situation if needed.
<fiyawerx> soulc: i usually have to turn numlock off and then back on for it to work after startup
<fiyawerx> even tho numlock is on
<maunykah_> where is the pastebin? Sorry I don't remember and does it matter that I have already tried to delete some lines?
<Pici> !paste | maunykah_
<hischild> !pastebin | maunykah_
<ubottu> maunykah_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<legend2440> !paste
<timr92> hischild, yes well, it was just a thought but now I don't know oga's prob, lol.. still too much of a noob I am :D
<Wobe> Tyrion: I meant the one you are having issue with
<dim> hello to every one, I entered here bc i been having some difficulties with my screen and I don't know how to fixed it
<hischild> oga, you're having trouble with sudo?
<Myrtti> !ask | dim
<ubottu> dim: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rrohde> didn't work..  hd0,0 gets a "disk read error"
<rrohde> even though I can mount it just fine under Ubuntu
<Tyrion> the messed up one starts X11 and gdm
<Slart> CapaH: still having clip board problems? I just tried a little copy pasting.. I don't know how large texts you use but I just copied and pasted a 115 MB text file without any problems...but I'm still using gutsy.. perhaps it's a hardy thing
<Solusian> Anyone here knowledgeable on WiFi issues per chance?
<fiyawerx> CapaH, how much ram do you have?
<Wobe> Tyrion: I suggest trying envy, then working from there
<hischild> timr92, i see. If he has trouble with sudo, perhaps i can help out.
<Myrtti> !anyone | Solusian
<ubottu> Solusian: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tyrion> what's nevy ?
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Myrtti> envyNG is in the repos though
<Wobe> what the bot says :)
<Myrtti> you can use that quite safely
<maunykah_> ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9467/
<Solusian> Myrtti: I did, though I didn't get any responses like that.
<oga> hischild yes i am, "sudo gedit" means that program runs ***incredibly slow (like memory overload). timr92 suggested possible problem due to editing hostname (which i did manually through network settings). gksu / gksudo don't seem to work either.
<Tyrion> ok thx
<Slart> I had some problems on my laptop with using sudo after upgrading to hardy.. something about not being able to resolv the hostname.. I never got around to fixing that..
<Wobe> Tyrion: I find that using envy usually sets things up right, and if not at least get's you a bit closer
<Slart> isn't envyng now included in hardy?
<coolkid112> Hey guys
<dishayu> i can't go beyond 800x600 on my FRESH hardy 32 bit install... geforce 7300 512MB , 2GB RAM... tried envy and installing the package from nvidia website too... still doesn't work.. nvidia settings manager gives a "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. " error...
<Solusian> Myrtti: ﻿Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after. Using ndiswrapper to load the XP-64 drivers.
<hansheng> erm.. I have no see the 0 0   or  0 2  or 1 1 or  1  2mean...
<babolat> Slart: what exactly were u trying to do? or does it happen with all sudo commands?
<timr92> :D hischild, I had funny probs with sudo and gksu, but yeah, oga's prob obviously aint that anymore
<Wobe> Slart: it's in the repo's but not installed by default
<Slart> babolat: with all sudo commands
<discoverpc> lenovo laptop suspend issue some times with ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Tyrion> ok, but my other problem, that i can't get network access (anymore) prevents me from using/installing envy ... but because i'm using a DHCP i'm assuming this is only a question of the right commands to get it started ?
<oga>  timr92 i'm not sure, i am having a funny problem with sudo
<Slart> Wobe: ah.. well.. at least that makes it a little bit accepted =)
<soulc> yeah tried that no go
<sisif> Hello guys. Anyone here has any experience with ndiswrapper and wicd ?
<timr92> oga, well do you get an error about hostname when you try use sudo?
<coolkid112> Well uh, i was wondering if you guys could help me with the menu bar? It dissapeared
<soulc> ok I have a kvm switch but here is the thing it stopped working after upgrading to hardy
<babolat> !anyone | Sisif
<ubottu> Sisif: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dim> I bought and samsung lm32, a 32 inch tv, Im using the vga cable to conect it to my pc, the problem is that i can't get ubuntu to detect it or to give me the option to tell it the screen resolution "1360x768"
<babolat> Slart: one moment :)
<tyler_roach> oga, does your user have permssion to use sudo?
<southafrikanse> hello. I'm installing Stage and it says:  WARNING: A suitable GTK+ was not found. GTK+-2.4 or later is required
<oga> timr92 nope, no relation then.
<sisif> babolat: Sorry.
<timr92> oga, and my probs were with all administrative apps, I still think I'm too nooby to help coz you are prob is diff to mine
<soulc> num lock ligh goes on and off no diff I have changed the keyboard type nothing
<oga> tyler_roach yep....
<oga> tyler_roach only user on pc
<CapaH> It appears the copy/paste issues i have only exist on TERMINAL -- using the terminal app
<babolat> Slart: care to shoot me with the prompt you get again?
<Pici> !hostname | timr92
<ubottu> timr92: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<tyler_roach> oga are you working with a fresh install of hardy/
<timr92> er, what's up with ubottu??
<timr92> is it a bot?
<hischild> oga, i see. Well, it might have much to do with the hostname as it is important with it. Do you use a domain or workgroup with it?
<soulc>  I use the clunky ibm type keyboard with the springy keys
<oga> tyler_roach upgrade 7.04=>7.10=>8.04
<hischild> timr92, yes
<hischild> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<timr92> lol
<timr92> that's hilarious
<Slart> babolat: sure.. let me power up the laptop
<timr92> the bot thing
<maunykah_> the lines that I had deleted first contained something about canonical partner
<bobbob1016> dishayu, Not sure if someone else helped you yet, but System->Administration->Hardware Drivers, then just click "enable" for the nvidia driver.  It should install the driver.
<tyler_roach> oga this problem started after the upgrade?
<babolat> Slart: please do ;)
<sisif> So my problem is: I just installed ndiswrapper and wicd,  but I can`t see no wifi connection in wicd. If i do "ifconfig", it shows me my eth1, also the ndiswrapper module is loaded. And I don`t have any clue on how to connect to my wifi router or even check if my wifi connection actually works. Any suggestion ?
<oga> hischild i have smb installed but not used for a long time dont' remember workgroup settings
<oga> hischild just about to dig around in smb conf
<crash91> How can i set a disk to automount at startup?
<dishayu> bobbob1016 : LOL, do you think i didn't try it already?? that was the 1st thing i did...
<hischild> oga, it's only important whether you've added the workgroup to the hostname in /etc/hosts.
<babolat> crash91: edit fstab
<legend2440> maunykah_: everything looks fine except for lines you removed. don't remove lines just comment them out using #. have you run sudo apt-get update lately?
<babolat> !fstab | crash91
<ubottu> crash91: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bobbob1016> dishayu, I'm just saying, some people wouldn't have, no need to get cynical.  Try the simple things first
<Solusian> ﻿Anyone able to assist me with a wireless issue? I'm running 64 bit 8.04 with the AR5007EG, it can see the WiFi networks.. yet is unable to acquire a network address.. It worked before I attempted to auto-mount a NTFS drive, which I reverted to it's default state after. Using ndiswrapper to load the XP-64 drivers.
<oga> tyler_roach actually after the upgrade, was working... now isn't. Definitly was working pre upgrade
<maunykah_> oh no! What should I do I deleted them and then saved that new document!
<tyler_roach> oga what exactly is the error message?
<georgesa> how could i download all the .vim files from http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/VimColorSchemeTest/index-c.html?
<crash91> babolat: thanks
<babolat> !wireless | Solusian
<ubottu> Solusian: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<southafrikanse>  WARNING: A suitable GTK+ was not found. GTK+-2.4 or later is required how to I solve this?
<maunykah_> so I comment them out by just putting "#" before and after?
<fiyawerx> anyone know what sun-java6-plugin installs or how to see? I installed it but no luck with firefox/java still
<babolat> crash91: np
<legend2440> maunykah_:  no just before is fine
<psilikon> What sets the font type for the framebuffer during bootup?
<maunykah_> so this would be for the lines that I deleted? How can I get them back?
<v0lksman> How do you map a drive persistently using only GUI tools?  I know how to edit the fstab but I'm trying to help my father get into Ubuntu and want to keep him in the GUI as much as possible...
<maunykah_> or can I just put it in another line?
<ikt> admin > system > software sources, does it put the lines in for apt-get automatically?
<MrFawkes> is there any way I can get synaptic to print out the differences between the packages on my box and the standard ubuntu setup?
<oga> tyler_roach no error just runs at a rate that makes the program totally unusable, hangs on action (e.g. save, close etc.)
<timr92> can anyone answer a quick question about bluez?
<babolat> whew
<legend2440> maunykah_: i vcan paste my sources.list so you can add lines you removed. but i use a different server than you so it will look different
<rym> Hmm im wondering if its really important to update to 8.04.. the updates i just read dont seem that necessary to me?
<maunykah_> thanks legend2440!
<MrFawkes> rym: well, you'll get newer versions of most packages, which is usually nice.
<rym> Or more importantly, would i get issues like programs not wanting to run anymore in 8.04 ?
<maunykah_> would I just paste the lines? or is it going to look completely different
<tyler_roach> oga graphical apps and the command line?
<rym> Hmm
<babolat> !ask | ﻿timr92
<ubottu> ﻿timr92: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fiyawerx> rym: can alwyas try it out in a vbox
<hansderagon> Greetings.  Stupid question.  How can I adjust the different volumes in Gnome without having to add the volume applet so I can right click it?
<rym> true
<soulc> what a drag
<paulcross> rym, some programe do have problems with 8.04
<rym> well until now ive only been using generic programs
<bobbob1016> rym, It isn't urgent or anything, Gutsy still will be supported for a while.  Programs should still run though.  Some people have issues with Hardy though, so maybe waiting a bit would help.
<rym> with the exception of ushare
<georgesa> how could i download all the .vim files from http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/VimColorSchemeTest/index-c.html?
<insomnia_> hello, could i get some help with my 8.04 upgrade... im in the process of setting installation settngs and have reached debconf
<timr92> ok then, well, with bluez, there is an option to "Share files from public folder", where is the public folder?
<oga> tyler_roach yep, but i'm going to stuff around for a bit and see what i can get going, maybe problems with /etc/hosts as I manually changed user-desktop.(something) to user-desktop as part of debugging wifi (which is now working)
<Slart> babolat: ahh.. just found something new.. it works if I'm connected to internet.. if I'm not I get "sudo: unable to resolve host markus-laptop"
<MrFawkes> georgesa: firefox+downthemall or a wget sctipt
<v0lksman> georgesa: get DownthemAll for firefox and
<level09> guys, whats the apache process user in CentOS ?
<rym> Allright I guess i'll jsut wait a bit and update whenever I feel like it
<v0lksman> MrFawkes beat me to it.. :)
<georgesa> alright, thanks
<MrFawkes> is there any way I can get synaptic to print out the differences between the packages on my box and the standard ubuntu setup? or just the manually installed ones?
<insomnia_> hello, could i get some help with my 8.04 upgrade... im in the process of setting installation settngs and have reached debconf, anyone got a sec?
<babolat> Slart: I'm looking at some bugs reported just like yours.. reading up..
<fiyawerx> anyone else having issues with java in firefox? can't seem to get it to load
<legend2440> maunykah_:  for example your last line says deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security multiverse mine will say deb-src http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ hardy-security multiverse because i am using mit server
<fiyawerx> sun java, that is
<MrFawkes> or, hell, all packages? there's diff for the rest.
<legend2440> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dim> I bought and samsung lm32, a 32 inch tv, Im using the vga cable to conect it to my pc, the problem is that i can't get ubuntu to detect it or to give me the option to tell it the screen resolution "1360x768"
<maunykah_> oh ok
<v0lksman> MrFawkes: you can run dpkg -l from the CLI....
<maunykah_> should I paste that?
<inertial> georgesa: wget
<MrFawkes> v0lksman: ah, that's what i need. thanks.
<v0lksman> MrFawkes: you may need to grep it to trim it down a bit though
<inertial> georgesa: wget -r url pretty much
<timr92> someone help me? where is the public folder that bluez talks about?
<georgesa> yea
<BarBaric> Fresh 8.04 AMD64 - AMD6000+ dual core Asus M2NPV-VM MB - xorg sucks +80% CPU
<MrFawkes> v0lksman: i'm planning a reinstall just because i can, so diff will be enough on the new system. :)
<legend2440> maunykah_: no. here is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/9468/
<hansderagon> Greetings again.  So, there is no way from the menus to setup the level of volumes of the different audio devices?  I have to add the applet to a panel to access them?
<alado2> has anybody got voipstunt,voipbuster etc. to work with ubuntu? if so how?
<babolat> Slart: I was looking at --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/sudo/+bug/32906 --> but no help at all... still looking
<MrFawkes> s/diff/cat | uniq
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix committed]
<Milos_SD> Does Nokia 6280 works with Hardy via USB Cable?
<tyler_roach> oga that probably has something to do with it. Have you checked your /etc/hostname file?
<dim> HELP please,I bought and samsung lm32, a 32 inch tv, Im using the vga cable to conect it to my pc, the problem is that i can't get ubuntu to detect it or to give me the option to tell it the screen resolution "1360x768"
<nickthorley> hi all - i have added a ndis driver on 8.04 but the network settings from the windows drivers gui is greyed out - is this due to network manager having control of it
<oga> tyler_roach i have but i'm trying to remember what i changed itt from etc.
<oga> brb
<neeto> Is there a way to globally disable gnome tooltips?
<maunykah_> just so I don't mess it up again, I would paste the lines that I deleted and then afterwards put a # on the lines that stated that I need to add the # symbol?
<derspankster> anyone know how to scale vncviewer?
<tyler_roach> oga run 'strace sudo su -' as root and see what happens.
<maunykah_> thanks a great deal legend2440. I was so terrified that I would have to re-install kubuntu
<legend2440> maunykah_: they already have ##
<babolat> Slart: have u upgraded that lappy from gutsy to hardy?
<maunykah_> you mean on your list right?
<legend2440> maunykah_: just cut and paste the missing lines
<legend2440> maunykah_: yes
<dim> I bought and samsung lm32, a 32 inch tv, Im using the vga cable to conect it to my pc, the problem is that i can't get ubuntu to detect it or to give me the option to tell it the screen resolution "1360x768"
<babolat> Slart: u still in here?
<maunykah_> fantastic! thanks legend2440! I can't copy and paste individual lines unfortunately-my wireless mouse stopped working for some odd reason and so I'm using my Wacom as a "mouse" for now.
<ceacro> I am worried about installing ubuntu
<mystic> must be a hard problem to fix then if no one can help me :(
<fde> ceacro: What concerns do you have? Did you set aside space on your hard drive for it?
<ceacro> it showed a screen saying ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0681): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]
<legend2440> maunykah_: anyway there is nothing wrong with your sources.list so that is not your problem. run sudo apt-get update after you restore yhe missing lines and see if you get any errors. ok?
<roxahris> Processor device!?
<ceacro> and it does not start booting
<roxahris> Isn't that... the CPU?
<maunykah_> ok I will do so! thanks again. I will update after
<Mattias> Hi, I cant add printers. If i open administration -> printing its all grey (cant click anywhere), cant start cups get signal 15. Any ideas how to get it working?
<fde> ceacro: Do you know how to set your BIOS to boot from CD?
<ceacro> this is a bug for ubuntu 8.4 or a problem for my laptop 8.4
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<babolat> Slart: go try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4846021#post4846021
<fiyawerx> !java-plugin
<ubottu> Factoid java-plugin not found
<paulcross> How to add some items to EVINCE's menu?
<ceacro> I installed windows Xp and vista and all of them worked perfectly
<fde> fiyawerx: sun-java6-plugin
<fiyawerx> fde, its installed, still no luck with firefox
<Slart> babolat: sorry.. girlfriend was describing the big plans for the appartment.. had to pretend to listen
<ceacro> but I am a Ubuntu addict and want to install it to the hard disk
<Slart> babolat: yes, upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<fiyawerx> fde: not sure what i'm missing
<elektronik123456> how i can set high resolution on owners drivers ?
<ghatak> Hi, are there any other security repositories apart from security.ubuntu.com
<babolat> Slart: ;) got that link?
<fde> fiyawerx: dpkg -l | grep openjdk <-- that return anything? how about dpkg -l | grep icedtea ?
<fde> fiyawerx: Those are the open source alternatives, but they don't work for most sites on the net.
<mystic> anyone help me with an install problem - as in I install via the windows installer - reboot and ubuntu hangs at hald ??
<fiyawerx> fde: i can't get the test on java.com to work
<crash91> there is something wrong with my x server
<fiyawerx> ii  icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<bogey-> longtime ubuntu users, first time irc chatter
<fiyawerx> also 3 ii's for icedtea
<dim> I bought and samsung lm32, a 32 inch tv, Im using the vga cable to conect it to my pc, the problem is that i can't get ubuntu to detect it or to give me the option to tell it the screen resolution "1360x768"
<babolat> mystic: hald?
<crash91> when i log in all is see is a black desktop with awn at the bottom
<fiyawerx> btu i also installed sun-java6-jdk
<fde> fiyawerx: please remove those, do you know how? once they are removed, restart firefox, and it should work...
<fiyawerx> restart the icedtea / openjdk?
<fiyawerx> er remove?
<fde> remove
<fiyawerx> k
<frank_> hi there
<Slart> babolat: sure.. testing it now
<Slart> babolat: yay.. success
<frank_> could i ask someone a question about proxy and synaptec?
<babolat> Slart: congrats :)
<chell> hi
<chell> I need some partitioning advice
<hooer> could someone please help with my raid issue? :*(
<chell> I've got a 500 GB hdd
<babolat> !ask | chell
<ubottu> chell: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> frank_: whats up?
<Slart> babolat: thanks for the help
<chell> how much should I use for /, swap and /home
<Crashed> Hey guys, I'm worried about memory consumption
<babolat> Slart: np
<mystic> it scans whats connected i beleave babolat
<Crashed> So I checked top, and I have 11 of these: 4831 	 root 	 154112 kB 	 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<fiyawerx> fde: that wants to remove ubuntu-restricted-extras, also netbeans, along with some other stuff
<Crashed> So do I have 11 of those?
<fiyawerx> when i try to remove openjdk
<chell> I was planning to use 40 GB for /, 6 GB for swap (got 4 GB RAM) and the rest for /home
<Crashed> So why do*
<bogey-> Swap space should be totla system ram multplied by 4
<frank_> hi fde and others: i can't get synaptec to look for packages; i assume this is because of the proxy server here at work. any ideas?
<fde> chell: make / no smaller than 5gigs... swap should be 2gigs... /home is whatever you plan to use for your stuff...
<chell> okay, so 10 GB for / should suffice?
<MrFawkes> bogey-: what!?
<babolat> mystic: and this happened when u tried to install via Wubi?
<fde> frank_: Settings > Preferences > Network tab is set correctly?
<bogey-> chell: yes
<Solusian> babolat: Thanks for the link, but that doesn't address the issue sadly.
<AnRkey_> !xmms
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hummesse> bogey-, usually you have 1½ times total system ram
<bogey-> chell: i assume you are doing a separate partition for /home and for /usr
<dim> ccess
<dim> <frank_> could i ask someone a question about
<mystic> babolat yes it does
<chell> bogey-: just a separate one for /home
<chell> not for /usr
<fiyawerx> fde: thanks, removing the old ones did it, that was a pain
<frank_> fde: yes
<bogey-> chell: ok
<babolat> Solusian: i thought so. even the guys who reported those bugs didnt get very far anyways
<chell> bogey-: by the way, should I use a separate one for /usr
<bogey-> chell: 1.5 times system ram is in adequate under heavy use. Remember that when linux runs out of VM it stops running.
<AnRkey_> how do i install xmms or audacious on ubuntu hardy?
<fde> fiyawerx: ahh... it shouldn't... you're doing it via 'sudo apt-get remove <package>' not synaptic or aptitude?
<fiyawerx> hah, actually.. the test on java.com now says "You are using a newer version of JRE than the current version available on java.com"
<elektronik123456> i am patient ....
<bogey-> Anr: apt-get install xmms
<babolat> mystic: could u give me the error line that u got?
<crash91> Im having X problems. When i log in all is see is a black desktop with awn at the bottom could someone help me solve this?
<chell> bogey-: I've got 4 GB of RAM, how big should I make my swap?
<fde> fiyawerx: yay... ignore my last message then... congrats  :)
<dim> I bought and samsung lm32, a 32 inch tv, Im using the vga cable to conect it to my pc, the problem is that i can't get ubuntu to detect it or to give me the option to tell it the screen resolution "1360x768" How can I put this resolution
<frank_> fde: not sure if i understand you
<dsehl> random thought ... it seems audacious is finally stable, ver 1.5.0 - im happy with it... old version use to crash a lot !
<frank_> can i private msg you?
<mystic> no error just hangs on that
<bogey-> chell: i would make it min of 8gb
<ikt> audacious > xmms
<Solusian> babolat: It did work perfectly fine before messing with the auto mounting of the NTFS drive though
<fde> frank_: hmm... you're using manual config?
<fiyawerx> fde: http://pastebin.ca/1004936
<frank_> i enetered the proxy in my network settings
<marcelo1> Hi!
<frank_> over the gui you suggested
<AnRkey_> chell, you don't need swap
<hummesse> you would never try to run anything that takes 5 times you system ram.
<maunykah_> ok here is the update: the error message is still there
<fde> fiyawerx: yeah... don't use aptitude ... it'll remove suggests too.
<marcelo1> I configure my sound card with alsaconf in Debian, how can I do this on Ubuntu?
<mystic> starting hardware abstraction layer hald and nothing
<AnRkey_> chell, you can make it 1gb to be safe if you want
<babolat> Solusian: hmmm... can't get it though. automounting hasnt anything to do with it right? but try it anyways.. nothing to lose.
<fde> fiyawerx: just do sudo apt-get remove
<chell> AnRkey_: I'm using 32 bit Ubuntu though, so I won't be able to use all of my RAM
<chell> (but 32 bit is just more compatible in terms of flash, etc)
<Solusian> Yeah, I reinstalled 8.04 two times yesterday. It worked perfectly fine the second time with everything I needed installed.
<AnRkey_> 32bit supports up to 4gb
<cosminb> what partitioning tool do you guys recommend for ubuntu? I have some free space (lots) on my laptop, I want to create new partitions... ran out of space ;)
<Solusian> Then when I went for the auto-mounting it just stopped working.
<Tu13es> anyone got a wired Mighty Mouse working before?
<Solusian> Right now KwifiManager is saying that it cannot find the access point
<MrFawkes> cosminb: cfdisk, oer, er, gnuparted
<fde> fiyawerx: aptitude is awesome... for 95% of use cases... the other 5, it's a pain unless you know what you're doing
<cosminb> MrFawkes: thanks
<legend2440> maunykah_: i think this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164612
<chell> mmm
<chell> so
<MrFawkes> cosminb: oer, er <- me stammering, btw
<fiyawerx> fde: any clue why neatbeans needs openjdk?
<chell> what would you guys recommend
<chell> on a 500 GB drive
<rym> mrfawkes: what partiton manager does the ubuntu installer use
<FloodBot1> chell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank_> fde: Reading package lists... Done
<frank_> Building dependency tree
<AnRkey_> how do i install xmms or audacious on ubuntu hardy?
<fiyawerx> the netbeans package won't install without it it seems
<rym> i found gparted not as handy as that one
<frank_> Reading state information... Done
<frank_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> frank_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chell> separate /, /home?
<fiyawerx> which is a little silly if you have sun jdk
<chell> separate /usr?
<Solusian> Oh well, going to reinstall. Bye
<bazhang> AnRkey_: sudo apt-get install audacious
<cosminb> MrFawkes: lol, I was gonna search for those :))
<mystic> bobolat thats all it does nothing else no errors just hangs
<babolat> mystic is what u get "Booting 'find /wubi/boot/grub/menu.lst'" ?
<AnRkey_> bazhang, it's broken
<MrFawkes> rym: no idea, really, since i didn't use it at all
<fde> fiyawerx: it is the current alternative providing java
<rym> Ah
<AnRkey_> bazhang, the package that is
<fiyawerx> fde: yeah but shouldn't netbeans be able to use either that or sun jdk?
<maunykah_> oh my gosh it works!!! Thanks soooo much!
<AnRkey_> and xmms was removed up stream
<nickthorley> bazhang: hi again
<rever> Is there any way to see what is accessing my harddrive? My HDD is constantly be accessed.
<ceacro> what does this error mean in UBUNTU: ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0681): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]
<fiyawerx> so my options with this are either have netbeans installed, or have a working java plugin
<fiyawerx> heh
<fde> fiyawerx: update-alternatives --list java
<fiyawerx> wonder if i install netbeans, let it install openjdk, then remove jdk again
<mystic> nope goes through all the boot up and i can see it then gets to "starting hardware abstraction layer hald" and hangs
<MrFawkes> rever: man lsof
<babolat> rever: check with SysMon?
<legend2440> maunykah_: debtags worked?
<fde> fiyawerx: you'll need sun-java6-bin installed to use netbeans still
<fiyawerx> its installed
<maunykah_> yes it worked perfectly legend2440=)
<maunykah_> thanks so much!!
<ceacro> what does this error mean in UBUNTU: ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0681): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]
<legend2440> maunykah_: ok good
<fiyawerx> it was apt-get that wanted to install openjdk again with netbeans
<elektronik123456> how hide xchat-gnome to sys tray ?
<fde> fiyawerx: update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<bolle> What causes "Grub loading... Error 2" on start up?
<crash91> Help!! I have a serious problem
<crm57> how can i see all the hardware on my comp
<fiyawerx> Using '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java' to provide 'java'.
<crash91> X is not working properly, even xfix does not work. All i can see when i log in is a black desktop with avant running at the bottom.
 * elektronik123456 how hide xchat-gnome to sys tray ?
<v0lksman> MrFawkes: check out http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-restore-all-installed-packages-in.html  just happened upon the article and thought it may help!
<fiyawerx> fde: thanks, that did the trick, guess i just need to settle for having openjdk installed
<fde> fiyawerx: yup... now it should accept removal of openjdk/icedtea stuff
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> nope
<fiyawerx> still wants to uninstall netbeans
<mystic> babolat : thats all that happens so i cannot even get it to boot
<crash91> elektronik123456: right click xchat in systray and click hide
<RoyK> hi. I have seen this before with Debian, but the same happens now with an IBM  xSeries 456: I boot up Ubuntu 8.04 server and it fails to mount the CD, reporting hardware failure. I've seen this happen on other IBM boxes. any idea why this happens?
<fde> fiyawerx: then I'm confused... I don't use netbeans... but you'd think suns software would play nice with other sun software... heh
<bogey-> How can I manually configure an IP address and connect to a wireless network that does not use WEP or WPA?
<fiyawerx> fde: it does, somehow the netbeans package is linked to the openjdk
<fiyawerx> maybe incorrectly set as a dependency somewhere
<bazhang> bogey-: you mean the command line?
<MrFawkes> v0lksman: ah, thanks, it's just what I want.
<egrgn> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<babolat> mystic: go try this link.. but not sure if this is you -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566226
<elektronik123456> crash91  i haven`t got icon in sys tray
<hoelk> is there any way of invoking a dialogue window from thunars' custom actions (eg a window saying "done")
<bazhang> !it | egrgn
<fde> fiyawerx: It's not... apt-cache show netbeans shows nothing about openjdk.
<ubottu> egrgn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<fiyawerx> hmm
<pawan> hi
<babolat> mystic: tell me if its not :)
<bogey-> bazhang: i do not care how
<v0lksman> MrFawkes: kinda figured....nice coincidence I found it in my list of articles today... :)
<pawan> nvidia drivers not getting installed
<bogey-> bazhang: i was trying to use the network manager in gnome
<egrgn> grazie
<fiyawerx> fde: interesting
<bazhang> prego :)
<_adriaan> fiyawerx: Hmm, I seem to have the same problem
<hoelk> or from a bash script
<mystic> will give it a go when i get home remote at the mo :)
<_adriaan> fiyawerx: And only since my last updates
<gurpreet> how can i know which files of a package will be installed and at what location?
<fde> fiyawerx: oh well... just make sure openjdk's web plugin is never installed again, and it should be fine.
<fiyawerx> apt-cache show libnb-java1-java
<Cew27> hey all
<fiyawerx> is required by netbeans, and requires openjdk
<fde> fiyawerx: firefox doesn't like 2 plugins for the same thing
<tony403> anyone know how to add the gnome menu to avant window navigator?
<ikonia> hooer: I'm back, apologies had a lunch meeting
<fiyawerx> but that says openjdk | sunjdk
<bazhang> bogey you have a wifi hotspot to test it out on; ifconfig will tell you the name of the nic (wlan0 etc) sudo dhclient wlan0 (or other)
<pawan> alaways runs in low graphics mode
<junkeR> hello, would this be adequate protection for a couple (smaller) ubuntu servers?
<junkeR> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/products/Power/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=A0973336
<hooer> ikonia, ah cheeers :P one sec trying something
<fde> fiyawerx: openjdk-6-jdk | sun-java6-jdk  <--- this means if you have sun-java6-jdk installed, then you don't need openjdk
<MrFawkes> gurpreet: er, right click on it in synaptic?
<fiyawerx> yeah
<Cew27> i need help my old advent pc is running ubuntu live cd i need to back up files from windows partition but it isnt happeneing, i cant seem to mount an external usb harddrive
<gurpreet> MrFawkes, thanks pal
<MrFawkes> np
<bogey-> bazhang: the wifi is already up but I want a manual address instead of the DHCP address
<fde> fiyawerx: SO... install sun-java6-jdk ... and you should be able to remove openjdk foreal this time  :)
<Cew27> i need help my old advent pc is running ubuntu live cd i need to back up files from windows partition but it isnt happeneing, i cant seem to mount an external usb harddrive
<bazhang> junkeR: this is more a software (OS) support channel; you could always ask in #hardware
<fiyawerx> already had sun-java6-jdk installed
<areels> how can i install cinepaint?
<fiyawerx> which is why im confused
<fiyawerx> :)
<areels> package is removed?
<bazhang> bogey manual = static?
<gurpreet> MrFawkes, is there some command for this also?
<tony403> anyone know how to disable status messages in xchat?
<bazhang> right click nick list tony403 does not do it?
<fiyawerx> oh well, i can deal with having openjdk installed now as long as sun is working and firefox is working, which seems to be the case, definately odd
<marcelo1> alsaconf is not on Ubuntu!
<nbkr> tony403, Right-click on the channel tab "Hide Join/Part Messages"
<hooer> ikonia, i deleted the mdadm.conf and still the mdstat UUID's didnt match the blkid's
<MrFawkes> gurpreet: er, probably, but i don't know it. try man dpkg
<crash91> X is not working properly, even xfix does not work. All i can see when i log in is a black desktop with avant running at the bottom.
<_adriaan> fiyawerx: yeah, but sooner or later that's going to bite you in the ass
<bogey-> bazhang: you cannot use roaming mode and a static ip address
<crash91> Some one please help me.
<MrFawkes> or man apt*
<fde> fiyawerx: yup... the depends directly say it shouldn't be the case... so that's annoying... unless the others depend other similar cases...
<_adriaan> fiyawerx: two plugins for the same thing is a bad, bad idea
<gurpreet> MrFawkes, ok thanks
<bogey-> crash91: what is the question?
<enquest> how can I do {{ request.GET.variable }}
<fiyawerx> _adriaan, yeah, best option is to prob install netbeans from binaries really
<bazhang> bogey what exactly do you wish then please clarify thanks
<fiyawerx> can get 6.1 that way too
<fde> fiyawerx: anyway, what you initially wanted works now without breaking what was there before.... so your question is answered, just strange
<crash91> bogey-:X is not working properly, even xfix does not work. All i can see when i log in is a black desktop with avant running at the bottom.
<bogey-> bazhang: i want to configure my wireless card to connect to a SSID of Office with no encryption and a static ip address
<Cew27> i need help my old advent pc is running ubuntu live cd i need to back up files from windows partition but it isnt happeneing, i cant seem to mount an external usb harddrive
<Speckal> hello all
<tony403> nbkr, thanks, done it. though i do recall a permanent way to do it in xchat via command line
<Speckal> can I remove the "Places" menu from the menu bar?  under "Edit Menus" I don't see a way to do that
<_adriaan> fde: you apparently _have_ to install openjdk if you want to use netbeans, it doesn't install without it, even if you have sun-java
<bogey-> crash91: that is a good one, I assume you never get to the login screen
<fde> _adriaan: it's depends conflict with that though... so I'm not sure why that's the case...
<crash91> bogey-: no, i log in and then i get a black desktop.
<fiyawerx> it's probably a second or third tier depend
<fde> _adriaan: the depends state you can use openjdk OR sun-java6 packages.
<crash91> bogey-: i see the login alright, but not my desktop
<fiyawerx> someone typo'd somewhere :)
<bogey-> crash91: and you are using the live cd?
<fiyawerx> not sure i have the patience to track down just where
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 bogey this might help out; you are free to read it
<crash91> bogey-: no installed 8.04
<bogey-> bazhang: ill read it
<babolat> hello
<fde> fiyawerx: It's going to bug me, but I'll get over it too  :)
<fiyawerx> hmm
<bogey-> crash91: give me a minute
<pro-rsoft> Hi, is there any good cvs client out there that is NOT kde and NOT tk?
<tony_> anyone know how to add the gnome menus to avant window navigator?
<pro-rsoft> graphical*
<fiyawerx> firefox is locking up on my every few seconds now, grr
<bogey-> crash91: you need to disable the extra features of the desktop (i.e. cubes, effects, etc) but you will have to do it from the command line
<fenermumi> hi
<_adriaan> fiyawerx: yeah, I uninstalled openjdk, i'm going to try my luck with the netbeans binaries
<babolat> mystic: got it yet with wubi installation?
<derspankster> pro-rsoft, it's an aplet under preferences
<fiyawerx> _adriaan, ditto
<crash91> bogey-: i can see fusion-icon in the AWN tray, should i switch the window manager?
<fde> fiyawerx: I removed all openjdk stuff, and have no such issues...
<fiyawerx> fde: you're on 8.04?
<fde> fiyawerx: yeah
<mystic> babolat pm me its easier
<pro-rsoft> derspankster, im not going to run gnome-panel cuz it will start settings deamon and volume manager
<fenermumi> selam
<bogey-> crash91: ok i got what you need to do
<fiyawerx> thats really odd, esp. since _adriaan is getting it too
<ikonia> hooer: what do you mean by the mdstat uuid
<Chapai> what is the native protocol for sharing files between linux boxes, i am aware of samba i believe its for linux-windoze sharing
<_adriaan> 8.04 as well
<Speckal> can I remove the "Places" menu from the menu bar?  under "Edit Menus" I don't see a way to do that
<fde> fiyawerx: similarities between you that isn't the case for me: openjdk
<_adriaan> and I've had it since yesterday (when firefox prompted me to install openjdk)
<babolat> mystic: right
<pro-rsoft> sudo apt-get purge gnome-panel, but that won't just remove "Places"
<derspankster> pro-rsoft, are we talking about Awn preferences?
<fiyawerx> fde: do you have the sun jdk installed or just the jre?
<pro-rsoft> Awn? whats that
<_adriaan> jdk
<fiyawerx> pro-rsoft, avant-window-navigator
<fde> fiyawerx: right now, just the jre
<_adriaan> it was needed by netbeans (before this)
<bogey-> crash91: you need to login with the fail safe terminal option, so at the log in screen there is a wheel at the bottom left called option, click on it, click select session, click failsafe gnome, then login
<fiyawerx> fde: that may be why
<Kinetic> !awn | pro-rsoft
<ubottu> pro-rsoft: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<pro-rsoft> no, you got the wrong person derspankster :P
<bogey-> crash91: you need to login with the fail safe terminal option, so at the log in screen there is a wheel at the bottom left called option, click on it, click select session, click failsafe gnome, then login. finally sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz-core desktop-effects
<fiyawerx> somehow it might accept the jre if you install it specifically
<fiyawerx> but it's not liking the jdk
<blinkiz> I have put one of my own modules in modules path on my computer. What command should I run so modprobe can find it?
<derspankster> pro-rsoft, AWN Avant Window navigater
<pro-rsoft> i know, but i wasnt talking about that
<crash91> bogey-: ok can i reinstall then later?
<crash91> bogey-: compiz i mean
<derspankster> pro-rsoft, OK NP
<bogey-> crash91: yes you can reinstall compiz with sudo apt-get install compiz-core desktop-effects
<hooer> ikonia, well the UUID's that were in the mdadm.conf matched the mdstat ones, but not the fstab or /dev/disk/by-uuid one's
<shoto> gh
<pro-rsoft> does anyone know a good graphical cvs client that is NOT kde and NOT tk?
<Kinetic> pro-rsoft what were you talking about?
<crash91> bogey-: ok i will try that
<bogey-> crash91: then when you are done recovering you can work out the video issue later
<fde> fiyawerx: these 'libnb-whatever' packages REALLY aren't helping diagnoses of why openjdk is required  :/
<pro-rsoft> Kinetic, about cvs clients but someone thought i was talking about AWN
<Kinetic> ahh
<pro-rsoft> so clearly a misunderstanding :)
<crash91> bogey-: ok doing it now
<fde> fiyawerx: libnb-apisupport depends like 6 more libnb-* packages... heh
<Kinetic> indeed
<bogey-> crash91: cool, yw
<matteopc> ciao a tutti
<matteopc> c'è qualcuno italiano?
<Pici> !it | matteopc
<ubottu> matteopc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wilk> Hi, I'm running xubuntu gutsy and upgrade-manager doesn't propose the upgrade to hardy. keeps saying that my system is up to date
<bogey-> wilk: did you try do-release-upgrade at the command line?
<pro-rsoft> does anyone know a good graphical cvs client that is NOT kde and NOT tk?
<Pici> !repeat | pro-rsoft
<ubottu> pro-rsoft: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pro-rsoft> k
<wilk> bogey-: yes, it takes a few minutes to check for a new release but doesn't find it either
<ikonia> hooer: ahhh thats good, thats fine
<ikonia> hooer: the mdadm ones are for individual meta stat entries, not device id's
<hooer> ooh
<ikonia> hooer: apologies if I didn't make that clear
<hooer> no probs
<babolat> pro-soft: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19056
<bogey-> pro-rsoft: http://www.wincvs.org/download.html
<pro-rsoft> babolat, most of them (if not all) are based on either kde or tk
<fde> fiyawerx: ahh... libnb-javaparser-java depends openjdk-6-jre explicitly :/
<ikonia> hooer: what happens if you boot from the "known good" disk
<ikonia> hooer: does the raid arry boot properly
<bogey-> pro-rsoft: the one i posted it gtk and tcl
<hooer> ikonia, yes
<fiyawerx> fde: aha
<blinkiz> I have put one of my own modules in modules path on my computer. What command should I run so modprobe can find it?
<ikonia> hooer: does it show 1 or 2 disks in the array if booting from the good disk
<babolat> babolat: hav u tried the platform neutral client SmartCVS?
<pro-rsoft> bogey-, its tk/tcl
<tony403> anyone know how to give awn the same menu as gnome menu?
<fiyawerx> fde: nice tracking there
<hooer> 2
<pro-rsoft> bogey-, yup
<goo> Hello. I have two Nvidia fx4600, and try to get SLI working on 64bit Hardy. I am getting this error message: "Chipset not approved for SLI" in Xorg.0.log. Does this mean I am scr*wed, and just have to wait for NVIDIA to come up with new drivers?
<bogey-> pro-rsoft: so you want a graphical cvs client that does not use any graphical interfaces?
<ikonia> hooer: and then from the replacament disk it shows 0
<fiyawerx> fde: how can we report that?
<ikonia> hooer: as in zero disks in the array
<pro-rsoft> bogey-, no, what about native gtk?
<babolat> pro-soft: i actually pointed you to -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19056 It's a conversation you might want to see
<goo> I am running the latest Nvidia driver
<Speckal> can I remove the "Places" menu from the menu bar?  under "Edit Menus" I don't see a way to do that
<pro-rsoft> babolat, yeah, i already read it
<fde> fiyawerx: it's the only case where there isn't a depends on one or the other too... so you want to file a bug on that?
<bazhang> tony403: you want awn to have that popup like osX? add the gnome menu that is?
<bogey-> pro-rsoft: what about java based?
<hooer> ikonia, well no thats the weird thing. it stops the boot process cos it says that it can't mount /dev/md0 as root..somethnig about device not ready or busy.. but then if i type "mount /dev/md0 /root" that works! and it shows 2/2 drives
<pro-rsoft> bogey-, hoggy
<fiyawerx> fde: we prob. should, i know netbeans should run fine without openjdk
<Pici> Speckal: Not with the default gnome menu applet, you may want to look at the gnome-main-menu package though
<tony403> bazhang, yes, to access all my stuff from awn menu i access in gnome menu
<ikonia> hooer: can you show me the exact error, it may give more of a reason
<pro-rsoft> only 256mb ram and also wanna run an IDE and firefox...
<fiyawerx> good job, too
<bogey-> pro-rsoft: then i know of no others
<pro-rsoft> bogey-, k, thx
<marcelo1> Bye.
<Speckal> Pici:  ty :)
<hooer> i'll have to re-create it because i can't dump that error to file for some reason (it doesnt appear in dmesg)
<fde> fiyawerx: Filing now unless you want to file it?
<hooer> re-create it and type it out i mean
<fiyawerx> fde: go ahead since you have the apt-cache's handy
<fiyawerx> never done it before
<pro-rsoft> nvm ill just stick to good old command line cvs
<MrFawkes> how can I get numlock on on *X* startup?
<crash91> bogey-: i removed and reinstalled them but no difference
<ikonia> hooer: sorry, I appriciate thats hard, but from what you've said I can't see why you'd have a problem, so the only thing I can do is check the exact error mesage
<ikonia> !numlock | MrFawkes
<ubottu> MrFawkes: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<crash91> bogey-: did you mean i should remove then and then reinstall them later?
<Odd-rationale> How does one completely remove packages with residual config"
<hummesse> MrFawkes, In gnome it is in the keyboard settings as far as i remember
<hummesse> Odd-rationale, apt-get purge package
<Odd-rationale> How does one completely remove packages with "residual config" from the command line as oppose to synaptic
<Odd-rationale> sorry. I accidently pressed enter...
<MrFawkes> ikonia: ah, thanks
<bazhang> http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2008/02/cool-awn-applets-to-adorn-your-ubuntu.html tony403
<Odd-rationale> hummesse: ok. how do I find all the packages I can purge?
<hooer> ikonia, also, that's a different problem than if i actually physically unplug the known good drive and try boot from the other one. in that case it also won't continue booting, but tells me i can mount it in degraded state by typing xxx
<Fritzel> what is the actual player behind "Movie Player"
<Odd-rationale> Fritzel: totem-gstreamer
<blinkiz> I have a hardware Via raid chipset. How do I handle that chipset in ubuntu? Can dmraid to all the tricks?
<pro-rsoft> Fritzel, its either configurable or gstreamer
<Fritzel> Odd-rationale,  thank you
<bazhang> crash91: what are you trying to do?
<hummesse> im not sure really but why would one want to purge something you dont know what is?
<crash91> bazhang: when i log in, i can only see a black desktop with AWN running at the bottom, nothing else
<ikonia> hooer: the mounting in degraded stat is not a problem though is it, as if you only have 1 drive in, it will only every be degraded
<Chapai> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<bazhang> crash91: is this hardy?
<Odd-rationale> hummesse: because in synaptic, you can see all the packages that have "residual config" I would like to do the same from the cli
<crash91> bazhang: yes
<nbkr> Odd-rationale, try deborphan
<bazhang> crash91: you can boot into recovery mode?
<tony403> bazhang, couldn't find the applet repo. i'll google some more. thanks
<hooer> ikonia, yeh but i expected it to keep booting all the way. i suppose that's related to not being able to boot from the drive even when they're both plugged in
<crash91> bazhang: ive tried xfix it doesnt work.
<krdjis> is there a place to discuss aticonfig and big desktop?
<Odd-rationale> nbkr: orphaned packages are different... Thanks though
<hummesse> i see. Cant help you with that, sorry. But if you tell me what it is you want to purge then maybe i know the name of the package.
<battlemidget> any kvm, virt-manager users here?
<tony403> bazhang, nvm, gotta add the repo
<ikonia> hooer: it doesn't look like that replacement drive has taken to being part of the array properly for some reason
<blinkiz> battlemidget, yep
<ikonia> hooer: depiet 2 disks being available if you boot from the good disk
<battlemidget> blinkiz: did you setup a bridged interface manually?
<hooer> depiet?
<Odd-rationale> hummesse: that's the thing, I want to know if there are any packages with "residual config" that I can purge.
<bazhang> crash91: can you boot into recovery mode? if so try sudo displayconfig-gtk; alernately there is envyng-gtk; sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<blinkiz> battlemidget, No
<hummesse> oh like that. sorry then...
<bazhang> tony403: you got it?
<battlemidget> blinkiz: so how are you connecting to the guest?
<crash91> bazhang: so if gtk doesnt work i get the other package?
<fde> fiyawerx: _adriaan: please add to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnb-javaparser-java/+bug/225711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225711 in libnb-javaparser-java "Depends openjdk-6-jre explicitly" [Undecided,New]
<Odd-rationale> hummesse: ok. thanks...
<crash91> bazhang: brb then
<tony403> bazhang, yep, it's working now. much appreciated
<bazhang> crash91: well first you need to boot into recovery mode and have a desktop you can see :}
<fde> fiyawerx: _adriaan: also confirm it etc, please  :)
<bazhang> tony403: nicely done :} is it easy to setup? may go for it myself
<blinkiz> battlemidget, libvirt creates a NAT service for the machines. You can see on your host with "route -n" that you have routes into the network your guests is using.
<LordMorgoth> ﻿ made a small bash script that will be triggered when i want to decrease or increase my screen brightness. however is is not able to execute nvidia-settings from the script. any ideas ?
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: nvidia-settings is an x app, what happens when you try to luanch it
<tony403> bazhang, yeah, pretty easy. i'm not sure if it's really as practical but def. looks better than the default bar
<LordMorgoth> ikonia: it is an x app but u can use it from the command line also
<blinkiz> battlemidget, What am saying is, I just type the IP number that my guest vm got from the virtual DHCP.
<van> hallo
<bazhang> thanks tony403 :)
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: the command line and executed from a script can be different, hence why I'm asking for the results
<fiyawerx> fde: thanks a lot
<van> how much user from china?
<LordMorgoth> ikonia:  oh, well if i run nvidia-settings it will open the GUI app, and when i type it with additional arguments (the one im executing from the script) it executes them perfectly
<Waistless> hey, I've got a strange problem with X. After restarting my laptop, I need to login twice. The first login restarts X, but the 2nd login appears to work. I'm also suspicious that it looks like it's restarting
<bazhang> van most are in #ubuntu-cn #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-hk
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: what happens when you start it from the script
<Waistless> X while i'm logging in as well, putting up some pastebins..
<_adriaan> fde: thank you
<van> ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> van /join #ubuntu-cn
<crash91> bazhang: if i use failsafe-gnome everything works fine,
<bazhang> crash91: you can try those out now
<van> thank you
<Waistless> my xorg.conf... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9475/
<bazhang> van you're welcome :)
<LordMorgoth> ikonia: if i ./myscript.sh everything works well. but when i trigger the brightness button, while tail -f /var/log/acpid i notice this error : ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings--help` for usage information.
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: thats interesting.
<LordMorgoth> and i can't find out why it is happening ! though the script itself works flawlessly
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: it looks like the environment it's being run in is not taking settings from your user environnment
<LordMorgoth> ikonia: thats frustrating :(
<ikonia> I can appriciate that
<battlemidget> blinkiz: im not seeing that
<Waistless> and xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9476/  anyone able to help?
<bazhang> Waistless: this is gutsy?
<Waistless> hardy heron
<LordMorgoth> ikonia: well i though of this, ... the enviroment thingy
<Waistless> i'm not sure why X is showing such inconsisitent behaviour
<LordMorgoth> ikonia:  how do i change the path for it ?
<bazhang> Waistless: how about giving a spread of values to vertrefresh ; set to 60 now
<idyllic> Hi, my nautilus on Hardy still show thumbnail/preview on file larger than 5mb, even though i have set the preference in both nautilus and gconf. Any fix for this?
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: I don't think it's a path sort of thing
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: assuming it is an envionment thing, let me ponder it
<crash91> bogey-: if i select failsafe gnome it works fine, any idea why normal gnome isnt working?
<bazhang> crash91: your drivers
<gralexey> why when i try to change dir to mounted sata hdd it say "you have not permission"
<tony403> anyone know how to forcibly mount all my windows drives at one time? mount -a -f didn't work
<LordMorgoth> ikonia:  k mate :)
<idyllic> Hi, my nautilus on Hardy still shows thumbnail/preview on file larger than 5mb, even though i have set the preference not to cache thumb larger than 5mb in both nautilus and gconf. Any fix for this?
<Waistless> bazhang: so it doesn't like being clamped at a certain value? ok i'll try putting to 45.0 - 75.0 then?
<crash91> bazhang: my video drivers? I have an intel card and its configured correctly using the i810 driver.
<bazhang> Waistless: that would be a good frist step
<Kinetic> tony403 are they in your fstab?
<hooer> ikonia, I shouldn't get this should I? "mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdi." from typing mdadm -E /dev/sdi
<blinkiz> battlemidget, well, that's how it works. That simple. You can see on your host that you have the network card vnet0 (ifconfig). That is for your virtual network. Of course you have to choose default network when you are setting up your machine frow virt-manager
<Jord> people please explain why ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64 refuses to install on Intel Core Duo2 E4400? is it because of Intel namely? at ubuntu.com i read this release should be used for all 64-bit processors.
<bazhang> crash91: could you pastebin xorg.conf
<RandomCake> bazhang, sorted it all! :D Was for some reason not seeing the SATA drive, so it needed to be hd0,4, not hd1,4! :)
<idyllic> Hi, my nautilus on Hardy still shows thumbnail/preview on file larger than 5mb, even though i have set the preference not to cache thumb larger than 5mb in both nautilus and gconf. Any fix for this?
<bazhang> RandomCake: yay! :)
<cogumel0> como e que eu altero as permissoes do meu sd3 para eu poder escrever nesse? ele diz que so o root e que tem poderes administrativos
<Waistless> bazhang: I seem to recall setting that shortly before it happend.. i'll test if that worked
<cogumel0> oops, wrong channel
<level09_> guys, what was the command to pastebin through ssh ?
<bazhang> cogumel0: portugues?
<_Andrew> Is there a way to print screen while fullscreen in a game?
<roxahris_> >_>
<crash91> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/1004971
<cogumel0> bazhang: yes
<battlemidget> blinkiz: yea thanks ill try to igure it out
<_Andrew> I want to take a screenshot of my game
<RandomCake> now, I'm having trouble getting media codecs to install, the process just locks up and does nothing :S (worked fine when I did it from the LiveCD as well!) :S
<bazhang> cogumel0: #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br :)
<idyllic> Hi, my nautilus on Hardy still shows thumbnail/preview on file larger than 5mb, even though i have set the preference not to cache thumb larger than 5mb in both nautilus and gconf. Any fix for this?
<insomnia_> s
<tony403> Kinetic, yes, they were all mounted by default
<demonspork> In Gutsy and previous versions, mounted media was identified in nautilus by its mount point, but now it shows it in the navigation (and on the desktop) as things like 104.8 GB Media instead of its mount point. I even have a partition mounted to my /home/user/Videos directory and it shows up in "Places" as 215.2 GB Media instead of the normal Videos folder. I had the same setup in gutsy but it showed the mount point. I am in Hardy r
<demonspork> ight now
<bazhang> crash91: does that use restricted drivers? what about the displayconfig-gtk command (envyng cant help with intel cards btw)
<ikonia> hooer: that doesn't look right at all
<hooer> i thought so :/
<crash91> bazhang: I figured :), I reconfigured in displayconfig-gtk to make sure, im posting the new xorg.conf
<Chapai> i started using cron, what does 00 00 * * * refer to
<idyllic> Hi, my nautilus on Hardy still shows thumbnail/preview on file larger than 5mb, even though i have set the preference not to cache thumb larger than 5mb in both nautilus and gconf. Any fix for this?
<bazhang> crash91: :)
<ovots> join #ninjamonkey
<crash91> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/1004976 :)
<hooer> ikonia, there doesn't seem to be md superblock on any of my arrays
<Kinetic> tony403 these are windows shares? can you pastebin your fstab please
<ikonia> hooer: one moment let me check it on mine
<Chapai> i started using cron, what does 00 00 * * * refer to(is it 24 hours)
<ikonia> hooer: what are you doing to check for a super block
<demonspork> idyllic, I think that it won't cache the thumb if the thumb itself is larger than 5mb. also, there is a difference between caching and displaying. Just because it isn't cached doesn't mean it won't display it
<Waistless> bazhang: unfortunately that didn't work. still had to login twice, vertrefresh 45.0 - 75.0
<Scunizi> !cron | Chapai
<ubottu> Chapai: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<soulc> oh man not only the desennex burger besides the number pad no working after upgrading to hardy but no I find out that I can't print
<Barnose> How can i get an installer.... or can i not install things like FullTiltPoker   on Ubuntu???????????
<celine> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<hooer> ikonia, mdadm -E /dev/md0
<tony403> Kinetic, no need really. it will mount them but won't due to unclean shutdown or something and i'm sure they're in good condition
<Barnose> How can i get an installer.... or can i not install things like FullTiltPoker   on Ubuntu???????????
<fiyawerx> Barnose, pokerstars works 100% perfect for me with wine
<Waistless> anything else you could suggest?
<fiyawerx> i don't see why fulltilt or others wouldn't
<Barnose> what is wine?
<ArthurArchnix> Barnose: Stuff like that has to either run under wine or a virtual machine
<fiyawerx> a program you can use to run windows apps on linux
<crash91> !wine | Barnose
<ubottu> Barnose: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<demonspork> !wine | Barnose
<Barnose> how do i get this?
<fiyawerx> sudo apt-get install wine
<fiyawerx> then just try to run the intsalls for the poker
<crash91> demonspork: ha! beat you ! :P
<idyllic> demonspork: hi, thanks for your response. But i just did a clean install of hardy then this problem surface. When i upgraded from gusty to hardy, file larger than 5mb won't previewed
<cosminb> how can I change how "##.#GB Media" devices are labeled on the desktop?
<ikonia> hooer: I don't see superblocks on mine
<bazhang> crash91: that looks better; what about putting the modelines you want in there under screen 1024x768@60 for example
<hooer> oh
<idyllic> demonspork: strange it happens for a clean install.
<demonspork> hmm
<ikonia> hooer: you should query the device disks for that, not the meta disks
<Barnose> please tell me how to get this WINE?
<Barnose> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ikonia> hooer: eg: mdadm -E /dev/sda1
<fiyawerx> Barnose, we did
<demonspork> a lot of things break for a clean install
<hooer> ikonia, i tried both
<fiyawerx> sudo apt-get install wine
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<fiyawerx> from the console, or look for it in the package manager
<ikonia> hooer: I can see the super blocks on my devices, just not on the meta devices
<demonspork> I haven't had a problem with an upgrade from gutsy to hardy, but I have had all sorts of trouble with my clean install
<bazhang> !away > Scrounch
<idyllic> demonspork: =O I guess I will keep on posting my question then. Maybe i will get a clue or two.
<hooer> ikonia, ah i see what you mean.. i didn't put the partion numbers
<idyllic> demonspork: many thanks though
<Scunizi> My first couple of shutdowns on a hardy upgrade worked fine.. now it hangs.  Any way to fix this?
<RandomCake> demonspork: the main problem I've had with my fresh install of Hardy was that it got the Grub settings wrong! :P
<ikonia> hooer: yeah, you need a partition (remember - type fd) rather than the device
<Milos_SD> How can I get Nokia 6280 to work with Ubuntu via USB cable?
<hooer> ikonia, yep. i can see the info now. not sure whatto look for to help my problem tho :P
<southafrikanse> hello. I think I must have destroyed my gdm theme and now I can't fix it :/
<demonspork> RandomCake, I haven't had gutsy install grub for me, I have another partition that I use for grub and I just add things into there when I need them
<crash91> bazhang: do i just put the resolution and bitrate in quotes next to it?
<neeto> I want to know how to change the color of the tooltip at the gdm-login screen... does anyone know how to do this?
<ikonia> hooer: well as long as your devices have a super block on, that should all be fine
<crash91> bazhang: refresh rate** sorry :P
<idyllic> Hi, my nautilus on Hardy still shows thumbnail/preview on file larger than 5mb, even though i have set the preference not to cache thumb larger than 5mb in both nautilus and gconf. Any fix for this?
<fisfia> this is my loginscreen after installing xubuntu: http://www.pici.se/258256/ what can I do about that?
<Scunizi> idyllic, did you restart?
<hooer> ikonia, yeh they're fine in normal boot, just wish i could boot with either drive failed :/
<bazhang> crash91: well the xorg is a bit different; dont totally have all the ins and outs of it myself--worth a try though
<idyllic> Scunizi: haha I used for a week.
<crash91> bazhang: is this line better? modeline  "640x480@60""1280x800@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<bazhang> crash91: the xorg for hardy I mean
<idyllic> Scunizi: i mean ya i restarted daily
<demonspork> fisfia, what graphics card do you have?
<ndo> hi guys. ive a little question. does dvdrom drive alweys also cdrw drive or not perse? plz, ty. Have a nice day! :)
<bogey-> crash91: what are you trying to accomplish now?
<fisfia> demonspork: dont know what do I write i the shell to see?
<bazhang> crash91: under monitor and likely screen need "1280x800@60"
<Scunizi> idyllic, that's my only idea.. I think there's an update to  nautilus coming.. I saw it in proposed repos.. don't know if it will fix this or not.
<Waistless> bazhang: nothing to suggest? i'll try fully overwriting the xorg.conf with nvidia X server settings, hopefully that'll fix it up
<bogey-> bazhang: 1024/768 is more safe
<ikonia> hooer: I've never seen a mirror fail as yours is doing
<Dr_willis> ndo - let me be the first to say.. that made No sence.
<ikonia> hooer: it should either work - or fail with a more helpful error
<hooer> ikonia, same as this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149988
<ikonia> hooer: reading
<hooer> ok
<overridex> I've noticed on some of my computers running firefox 3 beta 5, I have an "undo close tab" option if I right click on my tab bar, yet some installs don't seem to have this... is it an option somewhere?
<asdrubal> Oink A Doink
<babolat> how do i change a different user's folder and its subsequent contents?
<bazhang> waistless the new xorg has me a bit baffled--doing some reading on it now
<hooer> ikonia, should i recreate the problem and type the error message down?
<Dr_willis> babolat,  change what exactly ?
<ikonia> hooer: I think I may have something
<crash91> bogey-: it works in failsafe gnome...should i try and logout to see whether normal gnome works?
<LordMorgoth> ikonia: any hope ?
<babolat> Dr_willis: sorry.. its permissions
<Cew27> hey i just installed ubuntu desktop on mint by accident is there anyway i can uninstall al the applications that came with it
<hwilde> how do I tell if a system is 32b or 64b installed ?
<andre_pl> how can I set my TV out (nvidia) to be the only X Display?
<ikonia> hooer: when you did root (hd0,0) style setup on the raid disks, did you use the same "root" on both ?
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: not yet,
<bogey-> crash91: at your own risk
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: I'll get to you though
<Barnose> I got WINE...... how do i open this... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     i got a folder
<LordMorgoth> ikonia:  k dude thanks
<ikonia> Barnose: calm down
<crash91> bogey-: :)
<hwilde> how do I tell if a system is 32b or 64b installed ?
<bazhang> Barnose: winecfg in the terminal
<ikonia> LordMorgoth: sorry, busy channel, you in the queu though
<jatt> uname -a
<ikonia> hwilde: uname -a
<hooer> ikonia, i first created it in the installer. i created the volume /dev/md0 and mounted it as root. is that what you mean?
<LordMorgoth> ikonia:  no problema :)
<fisfia> demonspork: what shall I write in the shell to know the graphics card?
<hwilde> ikonia, Linux rugrat-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Tue Feb 12 05:41:34 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> hooer: , no when you put the replacment disk you re-install grub yes/no
<hwilde> ikonia, which part of that says 32bit or 64bit
<ikonia> hwilde: 32bit
<ikonia> hwilde: the i686
<bogey-> hrmph stupid ircn wont hide the joins and parts.
<hwilde> ikonia, what would it say if 64b
<jatt> hwilde: i686
<ndo> Dr_willis: oke, i was thinking the same when ive already pushed enter. :D but.. i'll try agane. If u have a dvdrom drive, is it also the cdrw drive included perce, or not? like it only reads dvds/cds and still cant write anything. i hope this is more sensable. :)
<Barnose> Whree is the WINE exe file?
<hooer> ikonia, it was lilo, but yes i did type lilo and it said it had modified both disks, so i thought that was it?
<ikonia> hwilde: x86_64
<ikonia> hooer: sorry, I keep forget your using lilo
<babolat> how do i change PERMISSIONS OF a different user's folder and its subsequent contents?
<bogey-> babolat: sudo chmod
<hwilde> ikonia, gracias amigo!
<Barnose> ALL THIS CRAP...... I BETTER GO TO WINDOWS...... WHAT tIS THE POINT!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!
<hooer> ikonia, i can change to grub if that helps (as long as it's easy) :p
<ikonia> Barnose: sudo chown -R
<hwilde> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<ikonia> Barnose: no point in using caps
<Dr_willis> ndo,  a DVD-Burner - also works as a CD=Burner
<smmagic> Barnose, blasphemy D:
<Barnose> sorry
<ikonia> hwilde: calm down
<jatt> Linux h 2.6.13-15-smp #1 SMP Tue Sep 13 14:56:15 UTC 2005 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> hooer: no no, it's fine, I just keep forgettting
<hwilde> no caps lock, no screaming about windows.  period
<babolat> ﻿bogey-: trying it
<bogey-> babolat: you could also do a "sudo chgrp or chuser"
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: i'll have to cd to it first, right?
<hooer> ikonia, i still don't know whether it worked or not doing lilo, but surely it must have done something otherwise the replacement disk wouldn't even start loading Lilo at all
<atlonchik> can you help me?
<tonyyarusso> Barnose: 'wine someprogram.exe' or right-click on the program, open with wine.
<bazhang> sorry ikonia clicked your name to PM accidentally
<bogey-> babolat: give me the directory and the permission you want to make it and ill give you the command
<ikonia> hooer: I'll explain where I was going with gurb, then I'll see if we can map it thorugh to lilo
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: what do chgrp and chuser do?
<fde> Barnose: Keep in mind, no one here made you use Ubuntu/Linux... we are volunteers, we don't appreciate the negativity, there are millions perfectly happy with Linux.
<hooer> okiw
<hooer> okie
<ikonia> hooer: stop me if I don't expalin clearly
<Myrtti> Barnose: !attitude
<bogey-> babolat: chgrp = change group , chuser = change user
<Myrtti> !attitude | Barnose
<ubottu> Barnose: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> hooer: from a grub point of view you have 3 disks, 2 physical disks and 1 meta device.
<atlonchik> ðóññêèé òóò ïîíèìàþò?
<hooer> ok
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: thanks.. it's home > user2 > music
<ikonia> hooer: the meta device is of no interest to grub - despite initrd and all that
<fde> Myrtti: He's +b just no one really explained why, so I thought I'd tell him.
<bogey-> babolat: who do you want to be able to access it?
<ndo> Dr_willis: ty, thats logical. But if im looking for a cheap sollution. And i want to look for a dvd rom drive instead of dvdrw drive. do i have to be looking for dvd rom + cd rw in one or just any dvd rom knowing it already is able to write cds. thats what im asking myself. :)
<ikonia> hooer: grub will read from the physical disk
<ikonia> hooer: follow so far
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: muyself
<hooer> yep
<hooer> just the MBR tho?
<ikonia> hooer: actually, thats not true, it will read the boot data from the physical disk, but use the boot file system from the meta device
<ikonia> hooer: exactly, just he mrb and in grubs case (not lilo) the menu.lst
<hooer> yeh ok that makes sense
<ikonia> hooer: with me ?
<ikonia> hooer: ok great.
<ikonia> hooer: so a normal grub setup on a raid disk would be 2 grub install, one on eacvh mbr.
<hooer> yep
<bogey-> babolat: ok the simple answer is chmod -R 777 /home/user2/music the complex answer is to create a group and put yourself and user2 in the group and do a chgrp mygroup /home/user2/music
<ikonia> hooer: however the "root" and "setup" options for grub would change as you don't want the mbr on disk 2 looking for the boot partition on disk 1, as if disk1 is dead - it's a pointless boot
<ikonia> hooer: yes ?
<bogey-> babolat: i forget the sudo
<ndo> Dr_willis: i guess ive already founded the wight answer, there are dvd/cd only readers to. :)
<bogey-> babolat: sudo chown.... sudo chgrp....
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: ok.. trying it now
<hooer> hang on..
<Scunizi> Other than a reinstall, it there another way to fix Hardy's shutdown freeze?
<ikonia> hooer: (remeber this is just grub, not lilo
<hooer> ah i see
<hooer> ooh i see where this is going... maybe :P
<ikonia> hooer: ok, so for disk one your grub install would be (example) hd0 for setup and hd0,1 for root
<ikonia> and then hd1 for setup and hd1,0 for root on disk 2
<ikonia> hooer: now lilo is different as it writes everything to the MBR
<hooer> ah
<fisfia> ﻿this is my loginscreen after installing xubuntu: http://www.pici.se/258256/ what can I do about that?
<ikonia> hooer: however the data that lilo writes is basiclly the same data as grub wants, but hard coded into the mbr, hence every change requires a lilo -v
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30768 Scunizi this may be of interest
<hooer> -v being/
<Scunizi> Thans bazhang
<hooer> ?
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: i get No such file or directory.. i'm putting in the right directory i think
<ikonia> hooer: I'm wondering if the boot sector on mbr disk2, actually contains pointers for disk1
<ikonia> hooer: verbose
<ikonia> hooer: think of lilo as hardcoded grub options
<hooer> yeh that would probably explain the weird behaviour
<bogey-> babolat: ok, uhm, cd to the directory you want to change and type in pwd and tell me the output
<ikonia> hooer: does it make sense what I'm saying
<hooer> yep definately
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: doing :)
<ikonia> hooer: more so for raid as the lilo.con will be only 1 file
<bazhang> http://nancib.wordpress.com/2008/04/29/is-ubuntu-freezing-when-you-try-to-quit-i-have-a-probable-solution-for-you/ Scunizi this might help as well
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: can't cd either ?@#$?
<hooer> so i need to find out what lilo is doing
<ikonia> hooer: my personal opinion (just an opinion) is this behaviour is due to lilo using a shared hardcoded liilo.conf for both disks
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: are directories Caps sensitive?
<hooer> well the conf file seems to be really basic. i guess the problems are in the MBR as you say?
<ikonia> hooer: yes, the info gets written to the mbr staticlly, rather than dynamiclly
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: oh.. so they ARE caps sensitive
<ikonia> hooer: hence the need for a lilo after each kernel change for example
<bogey-> babolat: yes they are :)
<ikonia> hooer: where as grub is dynamic from teh menu.lst
<hooer> ...which is not stored in MBR
<bogey-> babolat: is your matter now resolved?
<ikonia> hooer: exactly !
<Scunizi> bazhang, thanks.. I'll give those a try.. irritating issue.. fortunatly /home is on a separate partition.
<ikonia> hooer: which grub would have 3 copies of, 1 shared on the meta device and the 2 exact copies on the physical disks that grub would read from
<babolat> ﻿﻿bogey-: yeah.. figured that out.. hehe... it's figured out.. thanks
<bogey-> Scunizi: always a wide partition move
<ikonia> hooer: do you see where I'm going with this ?
<bazhang> Scunizi: couple of launchpad bugs as well if you are interested
<hooer> yep
<bogey-> babolat no problem
<ikonia> hooer: perfect
<MTecknology> What do I want to use for an SSH key? RSA or DSA?
<ikonia> MTecknology: your call, dsa is more supported these days
<schitzo> yo
<hooer> ikonia, maybe it'd be easier to replace lilo with grub rather than decipher what lilo is doing?
<Fritzel> is there any specific package I can remove that will remove all the kde apps installed by accident when I installed the kde package?
<MTecknology> ikonia, aaside from supported, what's the dif?
<Milos_SD> How can I get Nokia 6280 to work with Ubuntu via USB cable?
<ikonia> hooer: thats how I'd do it, it's been a while since I used lilo with raid, but I do remember a few issues with it
<voodoo> i have some problems with audacious cueplugin? it doesn't read any cue... anyone knows why?
<schitzo> secret
<ikonia> MTecknology: different encyption patterns
<bazhang> !hi | schitzo
<ubottu> schitzo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MTecknology> ikonia, i mean, is there much difference as far as performance or security?
<ikonia> MTecknology: performance - well, it's a hardcoded file, no. Security, not really it may take 30001 years to break dsa rather than 29999 to do rsa
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> ty
<hooer> ikonia, thanks heaps for that.. i couldn't find anything similar on teh webs :p
<ikonia> hooer: no problem, I use raid a lot so I'm happy to spend time with you on this, lilo + raid = rare these days so I can't see you finding much data
<ikonia> hooer: I'm working from memory on the lilo options so hence why I'm slow putting this together
<hooer> ikonia, is there many danger points to installnig grub? can i just apt-get install and verify the config
<MTecknology> ikonia, Is there any way to encrypt RAID?
<bazhang> Fritzel: sadly no; let me find a link for you
<MTecknology> ikonia, or do I need LVM for that?
<ikonia> hooer: I can't see any danger points, install it, then do 2 manual installs to the boot sector of each disk
<ikonia> MTecknology: no, you can encypt raid, you don't need lvm
<ikonia> MTecknology: just think of it as a disk device
<ikonia> MTecknology: works exactly the same
<bazhang> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome Fritzel
<MTecknology> ikonia, How do I set that up then? I don't recall seeing an option for that in the installer
<Fritzel> bazhang,  it's not super important but I went from having a nice limited number of applications in my menus to not being able to find anything, just once I want to install the dev package when I intend to
<Fritzel> bazhang, thank you
<ikonia> MTecknology: Ii assume your using software raid  ?
<MTecknology> ikonia, ya
<bazhang> Fritzel: I understand; having kde3 kde4 and gnome here
<ikonia> MTecknology: I think you have to do it post install
<ikonia> MTecknology: my personal view is there is no real reason to encypt root file systems unless your working in a major finaicial institute
<ikonia> MTecknology: but I can appricaite say a /home directory
<mystic> bobolat: its not wubi that crashes its after Ubuntu install - I reboot to get it to boot into Ubuntu - I see the splash screen and then it hangs when it gets to "Starting abstraction layer hald" and wont go any further ??? or anyone else
<hooer> here we go....
<pawan> how to download videos from youtube
<Milos_SD> How can I get Nokia 6280 to work with Ubuntu connecting with USB cable?
<vi390> hej. Is there any Installer with Text, and NO graphic. I only have 256MB ram, and the Graph. Installer takes 20 Min. to Load. I just want to install, and Iam Fine with text
<Fritzel> bazhang,  this isn't going to remove my settings is it? I see it reinstalls gnome in the process
<bogey-> vi390: the server edition is text only
<frank__> vi390: use the alternate cd
<bogey-> vi390: the server edition is text only and you can always apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> pawan youtube-dl (url you want here)
<XGenster> hey all
<MTecknology> ikonia, I'm not sure I actually will, you just mentioned you know something about it so I thought it's worth asking. I have one more question. I want to run email and jabber on my server. I'd like to separate the email from /home but still use Maildir format. How hard would that be?
<vi390> bogey-: aah o thats fine thanks
<ikonia> MTecknology: not hard at all, mail delivery is the thing that defines where mail actually goes
<ikonia> MTecknology: some of my machines have it in /var for example
<jharkn> bazhang, pawan: the -t switch is useful too :)
<amenado> mystic can you paste in pastebin the /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<Waistless> hey. I'm still stumped at my problem. Basically after restarting the laptop on which hardy is running on, I need to login twice to login successfully, because at the first attempt at logging in, xorg crashes/restarts. Pastebin of a new xorg.conf here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9487/
<bazhang> jharkn: thanks forgot that :)
<jharkn> ﻿bazhang, pawan: adds the page title to the file name
<hooer> ikonia, i did apt-get install and it installed the programs, so i did grub-install /dev/md0 and it said "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<XGenster> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from cd if i have not downloaded the alternate cd, but instead the default desktop cd ? ifso how ? the updatemanager doesnt pick up that i can upgrade
<hooer> "
<jharkn> :)
<Fritzel> bazhang, eh nevermind worst case scenario I have to reinstall a few things
<MTecknology> ikonia, where do you set that up in the configs? I've been using postfix and courier
<incorrect> how can i get evolution to use an ldap server?
<ikonia> hooer: whoaaaaa you don't install it to the mbr
<Fritzel> bazhang, thanks again
<bazhang> Fritzel: removing the kde stuff will not do that
<azexian> hi, I'm having problems burning a cd in ubuntu 8.04 (fine in 7.10) my ide drives are coming up as /dev/sr0 (scsi) which seems odd, and hdparm shows 'Inappropriate ioctl for device' anyone got any ideas?
<ikonia> hooer: think about it, when you first turn on your machine - md0 doesn't exist
<ikonia> hooer: only sda1 and sdb1 do
<hooer> ooh :p
<I_B_Panadero> Need a URL for getting Broadcom wireless to work with Hardy. Driver/firmware worked on all previous versions
<pawan> where does the video gets stored
<hooer> grub-install is for the mbr?
<XGenster> and there is not /cdrom/cdromupgrade file
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you where looking for me last night, can I help ?
<bazhang> Fritzel: if you used aptitude to install you can sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> hooer: I wouldn't use gurb install in your senario
<jharkn> pawan: in your home dir
<ikonia> hooer: I'd use "grub" and then the grub shell commands to make sure I got it right
<hooer> aah
<pawan> thanks
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, actually yeah but i just left the prob all alone...its about the booting bar the orange one...it doesnt show up since i got 7.10
<jharkn> np
<amenado> azexian-> thats not too odd, your cdrom being /dev/sr0
<neeto> I have a question about GDM. When GDM starts, what is the UID that starts the gdmserver?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: shout if you want help with it
<Fritzel> bazhang, -nod- unfortunatly that wasn't the case
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, :) you cant??
<azexian> amenado: well this issue wasn't in 7.10, and I'm sure that my drive used to be /dev/hda
<ikonia> I can't what ?
<amenado> neeto-> you can do a ps aux| grep gdm  to search for it?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, you cant help me?
<jvai> ooo i apt-get removed usplash, now i'm booting ncurses, cool, i don't know if it's faster
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: fair enough
<neeto> amenado: I suppose.
<hooer> uh oh.. what have i done :|
<mystic> amenado this one thats in my winboot dir
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, am all game
<neeto> In gnome, is there a way to change the appearance of windows run as root?
<amenado> azexian-> well things do changed, perhaps if you look into udev, but thats one thing i dislike of ubuntu using udev, its much more difficult to find out hte rules and events
<mystic> pasted
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ???
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: what ?
<petermarks> can anyone help me with an nVidia config problem? I upgraded to the latest driver from the nVidia site and now my machine starts in low res mode! by unloading and reloading the kernel driver I can get it working, but same problem each time I boot.
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: sorry, I may be missing part of your conversation
<hooer> i think i just borked my system :/
<amenado> mystic-> im wanting to see your menu.lst
<ikonia> hooer: really ?
<azexian> amenado: hm, it's very strange, I can't burn, it gives strange errors, and that hdparm thing is very odd, I'm sure someone else must have had this..
<XGenster> so there is no way to upgrade unless u have a "alternate installation CD." or and internet connection ?
<amenado> mystic-> not here, in pastebin okay?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i meant am ready to get helped
<amro> hi. is there a minimal CD that installs from the internet?
<mystic> its in the bin :)
 * XGenster downloaded the desktop cd :-(
<hooer> ikonia, yeh.. i did grub-install /dev/sdi and it kinda got stuck... i can still ping the box but can't login
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: ahhh, sorry, I thought you said I couldn't help, I missed part. sorry
<amenado> azexian-> are you sure you can use hdparm on a ide? not sure if thats okay to use with scsci
<ikonia> hooer: as I said, I wouldn't have done grub-install
<hooer> yeh i did it too soon :/
<ikonia> hooer: for your config you really needed to do it manually
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i just meant that i had stopped worrying about it :)
<ulrich_> Hallo! Wie bringe ich einen Scanner (Multif.-gerät Brother mfc-240)zum laufen!!
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I see
<Pici> !de | ulrich_
<linuxvacuum> I cannot set my sound volume with alsamixer! I get : alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<amenado> amro-> yes, you have a linux now? then you can download debootstrap and use that
<azexian> amenado: yeah, I thought that too, but it seems to work on my /dev/sda* (although that is ide with a ide-sata converter)
<amenado> azexian-> i would google for more info on that if I were you, not too sure right of what causes that issue for you
<fde> ikonia: grub-install is necessary to get grub into the mbr... grub-install /dev/<raid_base_device>  (probably md rather then md0 for instance)
<ryanryan>  is there a flag to make netstat display ip4 addresses instead of ip6?
<ikonia> fde: no it's not
<arvind_khadri> anybody around to help me with the loading bar issue...its not showing up since 7.10...am on 8.04 now...kernel hasnt been tweaked
<ikonia> fde: thats not he the only way to install grub to an mbr
<fde> ikonia: umm... k
<amenado> fde umm grub does not even need to be in the mbr
<mystic> not sure which one you want amenado as i have 2
<fde> ikonia: another way would be?
<amenado> mystic paste in pastebin  both..we will get an idea
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: did you remove quiet from the boot params?
<ikonia> fde: the user had a reasonably complex sollution, and needed a manual definition
<ikonia> fde: using the grub shell
<amro> amenado: yes. I see one on Debian- is there an ubuntu version or will that work fine?
<azexian> amenado: hm, yeah, I have looked quite a bit, not too sure, I guess I'll take another look, or try my dvd-rw through that converter I mentioned, and the hdd straight into had, that way perhaps it'll work
<mystic> this one ? D:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub
<amenado> fed  use also dd :P
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, no i didnt
<ikonia> amro: yes, grub does have to be on the mbr
<azexian> amenado: thanks for trying =)
<fde> ikonia: which would do the same thing as grub-install ... via 'install'
<ikonia> fde: no it's not grub install guesses for you
<ikonia> fde: hence why some peoples installs are borked
<fde> amenado: hah... well that's cheating... also hard to guess bits required... I'm not aware of how at least.
<fde> ikonia: some peoples installs are b0rked because they didn't want to replace MBR probably...
<amenado> amro then download debootstrap and use that to install ubuntu from the net..its the most basic one and i dont think it even have a kernel
<ikonia> fde: tell you what, you fix his issues then
<ulrich_> gibt es hier auch Deutsche!
<linuxvacuum> Hardy Heron, cant change volume, alsamixer error? please help!
<ikonia> fde: it's a 2 disk raid mirror, one disk with a hard coded lilo boot sector that won't boot
<ikonia> fde: over to you
<fde> ikonia: I didn't answer because I am not familiar enough with RAID arrays... then, it seems you're guessing too.
<hooer> ikonia... a miracle :p
<ejer> hooer: check bottom of page here http://currents.soest.hawaii.edu/docs/doc/ubuntu_docs/thirdparty_html/ubuntu_raid.html
<ikonia> fde: I'm not guessing at all
<ejer> grub-install should be fine
<ikonia> fde: hence why I'm advising him
<ikonia> hooer: it worked ?
<gangsterlicious> gonna install hardy on PE 2950 with PERC controllers, does it work?
<linuxvacuum> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<fde> ikonia: ok... then continue...
<hooer> ikonia, i rebooted from original drive and its on lilo still
<ikonia> hooer: yes, it will be
<gangsterlicious> gonna have a SAS brick connect to it as well
<tony403> anyone know how to uninstall gnome-panel without uninstalling gnome-desktop?
<mystic> amenado: pasted both as im not sure which is which
<amro> amenado: I found a MinimalCD
<ikonia> hooer: you need to do 2 grub installs to the native partitions of your disk
<hooer> ikonia, so now i can correct my grub mess
<bazhang> tony403: ubuntu-desktop?
<amenado> mystic we will take a look, and maybe there are some thing you can do find out which is which
<tony403> bazhang, yeah, now i've got awn installed, i want to uninstall gnome panel but it's wanting to uninstall gnome desktop too now
<lordleemo> ulrich_: moin #ubuntu-de mein gute freund
<amenado> amro thats a possibility, like the mini.iso, but i myself have not used those to install yet, other than debootstrap
<ikonia> hooer: you need 1.) grub install to the mbr of disk1 referenceing the boot partition of disk1, you then need to do the same thing for disk b, but writing to the mbr of disk2 and refercning the boot parttion of disk2
<tony403> bazhang, so it's safe to uninstall gnome-desktop?
<linuxvacuum> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<amro> amenado: thanks for the debootstrap hint. I'll use that if mini.iso proves impractical
<hooer> ikonia, yep that makes sense
<andreita> hello
<bazhang> tony403: gnome-desktop or ubuntu-desktop?
<ikonia> hooer: good good
<tony403> bazhang, gnome-desktop is what it says
<amenado> amro good luck, and share the know how to us later
<ejer> tony403: why would u want to? you cannot have gnome-desktop without the panel
<mystic> amenado: as i have never installed with the windows installer before I am not sure where the file is but at a gues I would guess the one you want is D:\ubuntu\install\boot\grub\menu.lst.
<bazhang> tony403: hang on a sec
<tony403> ejer, because it looks like crap and autohide only hides most of it, not all of it
<pawan> how to install nvidia geforce 5200 drivers
<pawan> my pc alaways starts in low graphics mode
<amenado> mystic well i thought you said you have both, paste them both, in separate links so we can distinguish
<ejer> tony403: right-click the panel and say delete this panel
<fisfia> now I know my graphics card if that helps.
<fisfia> ﻿VGA compatible controller: ATI Thechnologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)
<mystic> yep i have pasted both
<tony403> ejer, i need to uninstall the whole bar, not just one panel
<ejer> bar=panel
<qwiksand> i wanna install xp on ubuntu via VirtualBox, do u think its a good seeing that i only have 1.25gb memory
<amenado> mystic where is the link? how am i suppose to know where it is?
<tony403> if you resize the bar, it looks like crap, reskin it, it looks like crap, etc. i've noticed this with kde and gnome panels
<fde> qwiksand: should be fine...
<ejer> qwiksand: sure, just give xp 512 u should be ok
<linuxvacuum> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<mystic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9493/
<bazhang> tony403: gnome-desktop-environment? that is the only thing I can see close to that; the ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package and is safe to remove; cannot find gnome-desktop though
<amenado> qwiksand-> plenty enuff, 1.25gb of ram
<tony403> bazhang, well, i uninstalled. going to log back in and see if i have a usable desktop still, lol
<Yaroze> anyone happen to know how to get bluetooth working in hardy? it wont accept file-transfer even tho its on in the settings..
<Speckal> ejer:  I was also thinking about doing that... but only 1G here.  And I'm doing compiles in the bg all the time
<qwiksand> fde, ejer amenado and that would be enough to run compiz fusion as well?
<amenado> qwiksand-> you're referring to ram memory right? not hd ?
<Angelus> guys
<fde> qwiksand: Compiz has issues in the 0.7.2 branch, but it should at least work, yes
<ejer> Speckal: it will run, just not amazingly well, but if you know how to slim down xp...
<Angelus> do you know when the kubuntu dvd will be out for sale?
<Angelus> :/
<qwiksand> fde what does that mean?
<pawan> hello
<bazhang> Angelus: www.distrowatch.com has a link
<Speckal> ejer:  define "slim down"....   disable useless services and such?
<qwiksand> amenado: yes, ram
<ejer> Speckal: look at xplite and yes services, useless progs etc
<tony403> ok, uninstalled gnome panel and all looks good. although i won't know how to logoff yet
<amenado> qwiksand-> that is plenty fine, i have 512meg of ram on my celeron and it has compiz
<curtis> can you play the halo trial in ubuntu?
<fde> qwiksand: Many things... search bugs.launchpad.net for Compiz
<Blueface> I recently upgraded to Hardy and now all sound is gone. I think it is a kernel-related issue since the old kernel works fine. Can anybody help me?
<bazhang> curtis check the appdb ( #winehq )
<qwiksand> fde i'm not sure if ma system is running how it should right now, is there anything i can do to ensure maximum effeciency?
<curtis> bazhang: i am new with ubuntu what do i have to do?
<Blueface> curtis: Install Wine
<qwiksand> amenado: i'm running dual core...amd x2
<curtis> blueface: okay
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/ curtis look here
<fde> qwiksand: just try to use virtualbox... it should be fine as someone else is reporting no issues with compiz + virtualbox
<amenado> qwiksand-> thats okay, finding out max effeciency is something you have to tweak and customize
<ejer> curtis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareFromOtherOperatingSystems
<Blueface> Can anybody help me with my sound problem?
<egoleo> hello
<curtis> okay i installed wine
<bazhang> Blueface: you tried setting from autodetect to alsa?
<qwiksand> ok guys, i'm gonna download it now..can some walk me through the steps for installation?
<Blueface> It works fine with the old kernel
<Blueface> but not with the new
<egoleo> how do i install adobe acrobat reader on gutsy?
<curtis> what do i do next?
<Blueface> egoleo: Why don't use Evince?
<ejer> Blueface: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<asizemore> how  do I add a user to the sudoers group or file?
<egoleo> yeah i know
<Kinetic> egoleo why do you need it on gutsy?
<amenado> asizemore-> visudo
<bazhang> http://www.medibuntu.org/ egoleo
<egoleo> but i need it plse
<ejer> asizemore: add them to admin group in user dialog
<curtis> i need to download cedega or is wine going to work?
<asizemore> ejer: no GUI
<ejer> ok then visudo
<amenado> asizemore-> and then copy an entry that is there for one of your regular user
<bazhang> curtis you need to read that appdb link I gave you first
<ejer> or gpasswd -a username admin
<curtis> bazhang: okay
<curtis> bazhang: do i need a windows xp disc to install?
<bazhang> curtis: nay
<qwiksand> can i download virtualbox with synaptic?
<__mork> hi folk.
<bazhang> qwiksand: yes
<curtis> bazhang: what do i have to download now?
<asizemore> thanks, ejer
<linuxvacuum> 8.04 ALSAMIXER IS BROKEN, how can I fix it??? someone please answer
<asizemore> and thanks amenado
<bazhang> curtis you need to read that link and look for the game you want to play
<amenado> asizemore-> you're welcome, good luck
<linuxvacuum> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<curtis> bazhang:i will play half-life 22.
<curtis> *2
<linuxvacuum> ...
<linuxvacuum> help
<curtis> bazhang: there is not link for 8.04.
<mojoe430> anyone know how to update touch pad drivers?
<qwiksand> bazhang: which one[s] do i download in synaptic?
<LMJ> hi
<mojoe430> qwiksand what are you looking for?
<tech0007> linuxvacuum: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aide-services> qui parle en français?
<qwiksand> mojoe430 virtualbox
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2890 curtis please actually read this one thanks
<mojoe430> oO
<echa> hello
<echa> indonesia
<ejer> !fr | pingyan
<ubottu> pingyan: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<pingyan> !fr
<pingyan> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> I have enabled desktop effects in hardy, but I can't see how to edit the window decorations - hwo do I do this?
<curtis> bazhang: i am going to play counter-strike.
<bazhang> echa please /join #ubunut-id
<pingyan> thanks ejer
<callewaert> slt
<__mork> using hardy 64bit I am experiencing a problem with wireless activation. What I do: i 1.unplug the ethernet 2. use network manager (manual mode) to activate my wireless profile (only wireless flagged). what I get: 1. routing problem (192.168.1.0 gw 0.0.0.0 (through eth0 ethernet) remains in route table so the system fails to use the new 192.168.1.0 gw through wireless eth1; 2. password problem: nm seems to forget wpa password eachtime
<bazhang> Lunar_Lamp: you installed ccsm yet?
<bazhang> echa oops please /join #ubuntu-id
<fiftyMIPsparc> hello all
<fiftyMIPsparc> has anybody noticed a bug in firefox, in re: clearing private data?
<thegattaca> Okay, need a bit of Evolution Mail support for a new ubuntu install .... how does one setup an out of office reply?? (or what channel should i be in)
<curtis> i need to know how to install adobe photoshop cs3?
<curtis> its for school.
<hooer> ikonia, i used this page (http://advosys.ca/viewpoints/2007/04/setting-up-software-raid-in-ubuntu-server/) specifically the "Making every drive bootable" part. there's no grub.conf yet. do i need to set the kernel for both devices?
<curtis> anyone know how to?
<ikonia> hooer: grub doesn't use grub.conf
<curtis> can i install an iso game with cedega?
<hooer> oh
<fiftyMIPsparc> curtis: i haven't tried actually, though i doubt it would work
<gwww> download wine and wine-doors
<bazhang> http://www.go-evolution.org/FAQ thegattaca have you read through this yet
<ikonia> hooer: I'd be worried about the usefulness of that guidd
<ikonia> guide
<egoleo> hey guys
<curtis> fiftymipsparc: you have tried installing an iso or cs3?
<thegattaca> bazhang: looking ...
<ikonia> hooer: that guide doesn't mention grub.conf ?
<egoleo> i have all my codecs installed but still cant play mp3 files
<ikonia> hooer: where did you get grub.conf from ?
<amjad> can someone recommend me any other network manager beside wicd
<fiftyMIPsparc> i have not tried cs3 but i tried an older version of ps and it didn't go well
<curtis> egoleo: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<hooer> oh i used to use grub years ago and thought that i remembered having a conf for it :p
<egoleo> i am running hardy
<rgriffit> anyone successfully connnected to an overhead projector using 7.10? h/w is Dell d630.
<hooer> ikonia, i only took this part from the guide, is this okay -> http://pastebin.com/m11d767ff
<curtis> egoleo: the beta or real version?
<egoleo> real
<fiftyMIPsparc> does anybody know about a bug in firefox with clearing private data? it doesn't work unless i do it through prefs or use the keyb shortcut. auto clearing upon exit and using the menu does not work
<david_-_-> anyone use vb at all?
<bazhang> ff3b5 fiftyMIPsparc? works here
<fiftyMIPsparc> thats strange, yes it is ff3b5 the one that comes with hardy
<hydrogen> oh boy
<hydrogen> attack of the clones!
<fiftyMIPsparc> well i should specify, its not private data per se
<fiftyMIPsparc> form data is not cleared
<hydrogen> heh
<bazhang> fiftyMIPsparc: have you edited the settings?
<thegattaca> bazhang: glanced through the contents outline, didn't notice anything referencing an auto reply .... i've tried making a rule but there is no option to "reply with message" or anything to that effect
<hydrogen> I'm being floodbotted!
<fiftyMIPsparc> like google search box on the google page itself
<gangsterlicious> wtf
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<fiftyMIPsparc> yes i changed settings
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<Mez> ¬traffic
<Mez> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<LMJ> I'm really stuck right now : I can't find a way to see my 2 network card on my fresh Hardy server install : 1 eth is nvidia gigabit (forcedeth) onboard who works fine, the other one, an old 100Mbits D-link one is not seen by the kernel, nor during the boot or via lspci. I through the card was day, i've tried another one who I know it works, same issue, I can get this second eth card working please ?
<fiftyMIPsparc> it also does not ask to clear private data upon exiting
 * hydrogen thinks floodbot2 and 3 are a bit redundant
<bazhang> fiftyMIPsparc: you can set it to not ask
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<mystic> when ubuntu boots does ctrl-c stop process loading like some other distro's
<Lunar_Lamp> bazhang> Lunar_Lamp: you installed ccsm yet? <== yes :-/
<mystic> also how do i get to boot menu
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<fiftyMIPsparc> bazhang: i want it to ask, but regardless of settings, it does not ask me or clear the data automatically
<bazhang> Lunar_Lamp: look in the compiz plugin window decorations
<fiftyMIPsparc> mystic: for grub, its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dini> i want to play 3d games for ubuntu
<bazhang> fiftyMIPsparc: you can also tell it to ask
<dini> where can i find it
<egoleo> install neziux
<Lunar_Lamp> bazhang: yes, but there are no styles etc to choose from - just a few settings like shadows etc
<egoleo> for 3d games
<fiftyMIPsparc> bazhang: i understand, but if i tell it to ask, it does not ask upon exiting
<bazhang> dini windows games or linux games
<dini> linux games
<fiftyMIPsparc> dini: what kind of games are you looking for
<bazhang> dini www.ubuntuforums.org has a whole gaming section
<dini> i want 3d  games
<dini> i want 3d games for linux
<bazhang> !games | dini
<ubottu> dini: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mosibfu> dini, try linux-gamers.net :)
<bazhang> dini please read those links above
<silver-edge> http://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&q=3d+games+for+linux&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<bujar> what is super button 4
<bujar> ?
<fiftyMIPsparc> dini: there's a game called alien arena, that's a 3d game similar to UT, you can get it through package manager
<mosibfu> bujar, the "windooze" key + 4
<dini> i want games like quake-III
<Remember> want want want.
<bujar> i still dont get it
<silver-edge> lol
<bazhang> dini did you read those links already?
<bujar> what do i press to do that
<bazhang> bujar windows key and the 4 key
<hischild> dini, take a look at sauerbraten, tremulous, warsow, nexuiz and openarena.
<silver-edge> can anyone help me out? bit of a noob at linux but when i try mount my windows drive i cannot write to it :\ access denied
<dfgas> what is the command to do a distro upgrade at cli?
<genii> bujar: Super button = Windows button
<Remember> because windows = super
<bazhang> dfgas: sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<bazhang> dfgas that is gutsy to hardy
<fiftyMIPsparc> i cant find any information about my firefox bug, i'm going to log it in bugzilla
<dini> i want need for speed game for linux
<dfgas> bazhang: thats not going to be a gui upgrade is it?
<fiftyMIPsparc> dini: check winehq.org for windows games that will run on linux. k? k.
<silver-edge> dini: google wine
<__mork> ﻿using hardy 64bit I am experiencing a problem with wireless activation (iwl3945). Some1 could help please?
<hischild> dini, google for linux game <type of game> and look from there. With that attitude you won't get any help from here.
<twistage> Why is the "locate" command listing files of mine that don't exist?
<Pici> dini: You need to look at these links yourself
<dini> i already tried the wine but its not working
<Myrtti> twistage: have you run sudo updatedb lately?
<hischild> twistage, it might have to be updated. try sudo updatedb and check again.
<bazhang> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+NFSU dini please read all these links now thanks
<__mork> it seems that nm don't manage correctly the new route (and neither remembers password)
<silver-edge> hey can anyone help me out?when i mount my windows partition i cant seem to write to it... ive tried sudo etc but nothing works... seems to happen the same with any usb drives aswell
<fiftyMIPsparc> silver-edge, what type of fs
<twistage> Myrtti: Ah, no, but I figured there would be something like that. Thanks. Do you always have to do this manually?
<silver-edge> fiftyMIPsparc ntfs
<crash91> sorry if this has been asked before, but is it possible to run office 2007/adobe CS3 on wine? or is there some kind of integrated virtualization?
<fiftyMIPsparc> crash91: office2007 will run on wine, except for outlook
<Myrtti> twistage: I always end up adding it to my gnome/kde/xfce sessions to be run when I log in
<fiftyMIPsparc> silver-edge: is this gutsy or hardy
<bazhang> crash91: you best check the appdb for how well cs3 runs if at all
<twistage> Myrtti: Thanks
<roxahris_> ugh
<silver-edge> fiftyMIPsparc: not too sure what does that mean?
<roxahris_> update manager is crashing again
<tech0007> silver-edge: use ntfs-config
<TwoD> Does anyone know what the screen resolution app uses to determine how many screens you have? It only finds one of my screens and is thereby useless. I have to use nvidia-settings and twinview to get anything working, but it's buggy as heck and sometimes leaves my monitors "out of range" or other weirdness.
<__mork> silver-edge: have you tried to google ubuntu enable ntfs write or to use ntfs-config?
<crash91> bazhang: on the appdb it says for office: what works- installation, what doesnt - everything..
<fiftyMIPsparc> silver-edge: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<silver-edge> tech0007: what does that mean?
<bujar> im impressed :)
<ejer> CS3 PS on Wine http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584 slightly works apparently
<silver-edge> what is ntfs-config... as i said im pretty new to linux/ubuntu
<bazhang> crash91: you have a working browser? ;]
<tech0007> silver-edge: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<silver-edge> cool ill give it a try
<crash91> bazhang: oh, long story, but it kinda got fixed,
<crash91> bazhang: :) if it didnt im going to be using gnome-failsafe for the rest of my life :P
<bazhang> crash91: still some issues? lets fix them then
<alado3> how can i stop my monitor from power saving, i disabled pover saving in bios and the power manager that starts up with xubuntu
<twistage> I'm using gnome and I have a hidden KDE directory under my home directory, is this necessary? I dont believe I have any KDE applications installed, although I did in the past
<Jared`> I'm trying to use the latest Ubuntu 8 Server Edition CD to install the OS, but my system appears to freeze on the splash screen. I cannot select a language. Is there a workaround for this?
<paynito> upgrading 6.06 to 8.04 went bad, fresh install of 8.04 shrunk the first install, now i have cleaned the first partition to use for data, but still have 2 swap partitions, booting from install cd in recovery mode should it be easy to combine these two swaps?
<akincer> Anybody know what commands I need to add to sudoers so that an unprivileged user can connect with vpnc without having to enter a password? I've already added vpnc, vpnc-connect and vpnc-disconnect. It seems the vpnc code is failing on a socket bind() function
<silver-edge> whats it called to run? i just installed it and went: ntfs-config and came up with unknown
<Turski> paynito: you can modifu swap partitions without live-cd
<silver-edge> wait nvm typo
<stefg> twistage: find out by hidng it inside a tar.gz archive.
<crash91> bazhang: if i could just install office and CS3 on ubuntu then i will format vista :)
<david_-_-> how do i fix it in virtual box where i do not have to hit right control to leave the box all the time?
<k[5\5]> -----
<bazhang> crash91: ;]
<fxjr> david_-_-,  you could install virtual box guest tools
<silver-edge> great thanks that worked appriciate it guys thanks for the help
<fxjr> david_-_-, at least for mouse support.
<Blinny> I'm moving a bind9 server to Ubuntu Hardy and the Ubuntu version is not recognizing access control lists ("Unknown option acl") - Anyone know if this is supported in Ubuntu's bind9 package?
<david_-_-> fxjr: thanks
<ron> whats the trick to mounting a second drive at boot?
<ron> i added it to fstab
<__mork> no good soul that can help me???? :-(
<Jokka>  /join #gnome
<__mork> (wireless problem: routing and remembering password)
<TwoD> Anyone who knows how to "reset and rescan" hardware devices? I swapped motherboard a while back (identical type, old one was broken) and now I have things like eth2 & 3 instead of eth0 & 1. Breaks my old settings...
<ron>   /dev/sdc1      /media/400gig/     ext3 defaults  0  2
<ron> i can mount it from command line
<Blinny> ron: and /media/400gig/ exists?
<FastZ> anyone know how to update the time via the command line?
<FastZ> my server is running about 5 minutes fast
<ron> yes
<Blinny> FastZ: man date
<georgez> Hello.  I am having a problem with a new 8.04 install.  The Screen Resolution GUI says that it wont support Randr.  It was my understanding that part of this upgrade was support for RandR in the OS... IE the GUI
<FastZ> Blinny, thanks
<Blinny> fastz or use the ntp server
<Pici> !time | FastZ
<ubottu> FastZ: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bazhang> __mork: the 3945? doe the machine see it? can the nic see the ap? what is the encryption? wep/wpa/wpa etc
<hooer> im confused with grub :/
<tech0007> FastZ: /usr/sbin/ntpdate -u time.nist.gov
<fxjr> hooer, what's the problem?
<Jared`> I am having a freeze-issue with a new 8.04 install. When I'm presented with the language selection screen, my system appears non-responsive to keyboard commands (numlock will not turn off, arrow keys not functional). Is there a workaround I can use to install Server Edition?
<hooer> fxjr. the guides im using dont seem to help. i want to know if i've converted from lilo to grub properly
<Cpudan80> So I am having a problem with my keyboard
<n3o> #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> Jared`: what about tab and enter
<Cpudan80> The numlock light is off - even though numlock is engaged
<danbhfive> Jared`: have you tried ctrl+alt+f1?
<Cpudan80> Numlock light turns on when numlock is off
<Jared`> Let me give those a try, one moment :)
<fxjr> hooer, hmmm, sorry. I don't know anything about lilo and I also only configure grub menu
<__mork> bazhang: thanks, all works fine, except that when i disconnect cable on eth0 and start wireless (iwl3945) (hardware switch+network manager profile): 1. it remembers eth0 in the routing table (which mess up the route) and 2. it don't remember wpa personal (open) password
<Jared`> bazhang: Tab and Enter and CTRL+ALT+F1 are nonresponsive
<hooer> fxjr, how do i know grub is all setup properly with the kernel specified etc?
<dfgas> how do i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 in cli, gui installer is not working
<bazhang> __mork: you know the command line at all?
<Cpudan80> dfgas: Do you want to do it from the command line and get the files over the net?
<fxjr> hooer, did you do the grub configuration?
<david_-_-> fxjr: do i have to install anything on the os im running in Vb,?
<Cpudan80> dfgas: ex. no CD
<dfgas> Cpudan80: yes
<Cpudan80> dfgas: sudo apt-get upgrade
<silver-edge> hey sorry quick other question... just shared the drive with smb and unticked read only... tried to access the computer accross the network and comes up with login/pass prmpt.. put in my usual login but doesnt work... how can i disable that?
<fxjr> david_-_-, yeap. what is your guest OS?
<hooer> fxjr, sort of.. i wasn't sure what to do
<stefg> Cpudan80: xset led 1
<georgez> Hello.  I am having a problem with a new 8.04 install.  The Screen Resolution GUI says that it wont support Randr.  It was my understanding that part of this upgrade was support for RandR in the OS... IE the GUI. thank you
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 check here __mork
<danbhfive> where should I report compiz bugs?  Should I report compiz bugs?
<silver-edge> before i even get to the shared folders on the network drive
<__mork> bazhang: yes, but i would like the process is automated: i have a WIFE (!), a difficult password, and to delete the route 192.168.1.0 eth0
<david_-_-> fxjr: it is xubuntu
<gralexey> how to make linux not to load X by default?
<Cpudan80> stefg: nope
<Jared`> danbhfive: CTRL+ALT+F1 non responsive
<bazhang> __mork: why are you switching between eth and wifi?
<twistage> Is there a disk clean utility? It seems like there is remnants of applications I removed long ago scattered all over my hard drive.
<__mork> bazhang:  i forgot to mention that i use nm in manual config mode.
<devindia> hey... i want to upgrade from KDE3 to KDE 4... how do i do it
<_eMaX_> hello all
<paulcross> Can  EVOLUTION  be removed without damaging the gnome-desktop?
<tyler_roach> gralexey: the best way would be to install the server vversion
<__mork> bazhang: i have to move the notebook, you know
<bazhang> twistage: deborphan?
<fxjr> hooer, about grub configuration, I could point to you Gentoo documentation. I don't know where is one for ubuntu:
<Blinny> gralexey: either boot into init 2 (appending 2 to kernel boot line) or /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fxjr> hooer, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
<_eMaX_> anyone here having problems with sound in vmware where the base OS is hardy?
<devindia> hey... i want to upgrade from KDE3 to KDE 4... how do i do it
<ejer> gralexey: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<devindia> hey... i want to upgrade from KDE3 to KDE 4... how do i do it
<bazhang> __mork: right I mean why not just alway leave it on wireless
<danbhfive> Jared`: well, the other option is to get the alternate cd
<fxjr> there you can see what commands to use to setup grub
<Jared`> danbhfive: Will the Alternate CD do a Server-Edition install?
<dfgas> k, a friend of mine did a upgrade, and half way through he says it locked up, so he had to use the power button to shutdown and restart it, now it wants to do a partial upgrade, however when he does it just closes out the window. any ideas how to fix?
<Jared`> danbhfive: When I tried to select Alternate CD and Server Edition on the Website it gave me the standard install CD as the download.
<danbhfive> Jared`: hmmm, actually, it might not
<fde> devindia: install kubuntu-kde4-desktop ... this won't really upgrade though, it'll just give you both KDE3 and 4...
<bazhang> devindia: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop for hardy; sudo apt-get install kde-core for gutsy(need special repo for this)
<twistage> bazhang: Is deborphan generally pretty safe? I've heard stories of it removing packages that people needed
<tyler_roach> devindia you dont need to upgrade, KDE4 is a separate environment
<fxjr> david_-_-, You will need to use the menu devices -> install guest additions
<bazhang> fde: that is kde4 only; kubuntu-desktop is kde3, correct?
<__mork> because of radiations... who knows...
<fde> bazhang: yup... he'd needs to remove all deps on kubuntu-desktop
<david_-_-> fxjr: ok thanks but anything on the xubuntu side? after i start it up?
<bazhang> fde okay thanks :)
<tyler_roach> fxjr yep
<fde> bazhang: (that aren't deps of -kde4-desktop)
<Vlet> gralexey: or, in the 'services' admin control panel, you can disable 'graphical login manager'
<Ubuntu> hello
<fxjr> david_-_-, I found that on google: http://programminglinuxblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/virtual-box-xubuntu.html
<devindia> wat is the name of the repo
<Vlet> omg, it's ubuntu
<fxjr> I hope it helps.
<bazhang> devindia: see www.kubuntu.org
<danbhfive> Jared`: well, I would try again.  The site worked for me just now.  you can also try !torrents
<david_-_-> fxjr: thanks lots.
<Wobe> http://www.shelleytherepublican.com/the-definitive-review-of-ubuntu-linux-804-hardy-heron
<bazhang> twistage safe? this is linux ;]
<fxjr> david_-_-, you are welcome!
<fxjr> tyler_roach, hi!
<bazhang> wobe is there a support question with that? if not please dont post here
<__mork> bazhang: I read the article you posted, but all that works fine. I have in fact a /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf file with all ok.
<Jared`> danbhfive: Are there extra steps I will need to make the Alternate CD install as Server Edition? I would basically have to take Desktop and modify it?
<bazhang> __mork: ah good
<__mork> bazhang: I don't understand how to modify the route change after the wireless is switched on and activated in nm manual configuration applet.
<zylche> Hey guys, how'd I go about writing a bash script that checked /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature every 30 seconds and if it were higher than a predefined limit do several commands?
<fde> Jared`: the alternate CD will let you install it as server or desktop... just read the initial screen of that install method.
<Jared`> fde: Thank you! That is very helpful :)
<Jared`> danbhfive: Thank you for your help
<bazhang> __mork: likely a networking restart will do that
<alibcaca> zylche: ask in #bash
<__mork> another prob is why it forgets the password... I already had this prob on gutsy but solved in some way (yes, but... which!!!)
<zylche> will do
<fde> Jared`: It'll be "minimal" if it doesn't state "server" explicitly... did you have anything in mind for that server?
<__mork> bazhang: I do let network restart each time wireless (or wired) profile is selected in nm applet?
<Qnux> hi
<Qnux> anyone an idea how to link a folder
<Qnux> permanently
<Myrtti> ln -s
<Jared`> fde: Nothing really. I was more concerned of specific server modifications to the base OS like the Kernel that would be absent on a Desktop install
<Myrtti> man ln
<bazhang> __mork: still not clear why you dont wifi all the time--you can get a $5 range extender for that you know
<fde> Qnux: ln -s /folder/location /new/location/here
<Ali_ix> hi, any one getting 'failed to initialize hal' after restart recently?
<Qnux> fde: will it be there even if i restart?
<__mork> bazhang: well, i have fear of radiations
<fde> Jared`: apt-cache show linux-image-server
<bazhang> __mork: that should not be an issue
<__mork> bazhang: maybe irrational but... so it sis.
<fde> Qnux: yes.
<Qnux> fde: cool :D thx
<Jared`> fde: I like it when you talk dirty. Thank you again.
<justprogramming8> i have screensaver how can i get source code of it
<justprogramming8> ???
<bazhang> __mork: tinfoil is even less than $5 ;]
<Qnux> fde: i even tried it with mount xD
<aurum> Is there a computer hardware-esque channel on this server?
<bazhang> #hardware
<Pici> justprogramming8: one of the xscreensavers?
<paulcross> How to add some items into evience's menu.
<__mork> bazhang: i feel that machine should do what i want: i.e. set up correctly the route after a net interface is up and working
<hooer> ugh... back to Lilo i go... oh course now i have to reinstall though :/ since it kernel panics now
<PeterFA> I'm having a bugger of a time installing FF. I go through Adept and request install, but ever time a commit, I watch the details and it says another process has locked the file. Alas, lsof lists nothing.
<danbhfive> Jared`: if you want the server install, I would try the server cd.  Don't do the alternate cd.  Some alternate cds can do a server install, other cannot.  I forget which
<Speckal> if you walk up to an ubuntu system, how can you tell which version it is?
<hooer> i think a re-install might be easier anyway
<__mork> bazhang: this one seems to me the right linux way
<whileimhere> Hi I have an External USB Acer CDRW 4x4x6 that I use. Often when I insert a CDR or CD Linux does not auto-mount it. In fact often I am forced to re-boot the computer to recognize it. Can anyone tell me why or maybe how to fix this?
<Jared`> danbhfive: My system appears to freeze with the server CD. That's the issue I'm experiencing
<bazhang> __mork: my limited knowledge only extends to wireless; the much smarter folks here can likely help with that
<Pici> justprogramming8: they are in the xscreensavers-data, xscreensavers-data-extra, xscreensavers-gl, and xscreensavers-gl-extra packages, just apt-get source packagename
<PeterFA> Speckal, cat /proc/version
<justprogramming8> yup in ubuntu its name endgame
<PeterFA> Speckal, that's one way, but doesn't tell you the distro version.
<bazhang> whileimhere: you are hotplugging it?
<__mork> bazhang: thanks anyway, you were very kind.
<__mork> so the gurus here can help please???
<Speckal> PeterFA:  I'm looking for distro version :)
<zylche> Oh. Applications aren't being able to take focus over other one, how'd I fix that? :P
<Speckal> PeterFA:  eg.  Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10  or some such
<bazhang> Speckal: lsb_release -a
<hooer> so angry..grrrrrr
<hooer> night
<Speckal> bazhang:  nice.  ty ;)
<david_-_-> fxjr: hmm it does not work that way
<ramkumar> speckal: or you could go to system monitor...and it shows it there under system ;)
<van> #ubuntu -cn
<whileimhere> bazhang: I usually leave it plugged into the computer via the back USB. I have tried different USB ports with the same results. I have tried unplugging it when both the computer and the CDRW burner are on and that sometimes works. Otherwise I am forced to re-boot to get it to recognize the CDRW.
<fxjr> zylche, have you tried sensors-applet?
<Wobe> bazhang: no, and I thought it was a good article to be aware of, sorry.
<hangthedj> does Epiphany have their own irc channel?
<justprogramming8> Pici i couldnt understand
<fxjr> it has support to execute commands on predefined thresholds
<justprogramming8> can u explain
<bazhang> van type /join #ubuntu-cn
<zylche> Oh.
<fxjr> david_-_-, what problem did you get?
<zylche> The alarm part was hidden in the sensors properties
<zylche> :P
<fxjr> yeap
<zylche> My mistake. Was used to the old interface
<Speckal> ah... fyi, that info is stored in  /etc/lsb-release
<david_-_-> fxjr: thats just it no problems no errors just doesnt work.
<bazhang> wobe would be better in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks :)
<cgentry72> can i use emerald in hardy?  I don't see it installed?
<bazhang> cgentry72: sure install it
<cgentry72> bazhang, ok wasn't sure
<fxjr> david_-_-, did you enabled the install guest additions?
<Pici> justprogramming8: you need to determine what package the screensaver is in, then run apt-get source thepackagename
<david_-_-> fxjr: yep
<fxjr> cgentry72, I think you need to install it with synaptic
<fxjr> ok,
<justprogramming8> how can i determine ??
<fxjr> did the virtual box additions guest cd appeared on xubuntu desktop?
<cgentry72> fxjr, i found it there.. does it load automatically on startup?
<fxjr> cgentry72, nope.
<Pici> justprogramming8: its in the xscreensaver-gl package
<fxjr> you have to execute a script inside it
<david_-_-> fxjr: not rly worried about it its just annoying sometimes lol
<cgentry72> fxjr, ok i'll figure that out then
<fxjr> ./VBoxLinuxAddtions.run
<bazhang> cgentry72: alt f2 emerald --replace
<cgentry72> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> cgentry72: same with compiz; alt f2 compiz --replace ; to disable alt f2 metacity --replace
<whileimhere> No ideas ?
<cgentry72> bazhang, good to know thanks
<fxjr> david_-_-, rly ??? what does this stand for?
<bazhang> whileimhere: best to just leave it plugged in when you start up
<bazhang> fxjr: really
<david_-_-> fxjr: what does what stand for?
<fxjr> cgentry72, I think you can configure compiz to run it automagically for you.
<fxjr> david_-_-, Whoops, sorry. wrong nick :)
<danbhfive> sorry Jared`I think the problem you are experiencing is out of my league
<cgentry72> fxjr, yes i see that
<jayakumar2> is there a simple x application i can use that'll draw text like xconsole except it will read from a text file?
<bazhang> back in a second
<PeterFA> I keep getting the same error installing packages. It always says it couldn't commit the changes since either it couldn't download or installing would break things.
<justprogramming8> ok then what i should do ??
<PeterFA> This happens all the time.
<fxjr> david_-_-, rly
<fxjr> but bazhang already answered me. :) thanks bazhang
<diedo> اثممخ
<diedo> helllo
<diedo> i need some
<jayakumar2> i wonder if there is something like xbanner
<diedo> the new ubuntu os always freezing on my laptop ?
<fxjr> I've never been in so active channel.... :)
<diedo> why
<diedo> ?
<fxjr> there is so many people helping and wanting help....
<diedo> Dell inspiron 1300
<Speckal> yeah, ubuntu's pretty popular
<alibcaca> !enter > diedo
<fxjr> I'm glad I'm being able to help someone :)
<paynito> Turski you mena gksudo gparted and delete both swaps and make a new swap?
<fde> alibcaca: that /msg's them about the factoid?
<wizz1> tadas@tadas-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo sh PlaneShift-v0.4.00-x86.bin
<wizz1> ]PlaneShift-v0.4.00-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<fxjr> Speckal, yeap. And this is very nice!
<wizz1> what might the problem be ?
<cgentry72> fxjr, yes its under decorations just replace gtk-window-decorator --replace with emerald --replace :) thanks
<alibcaca> fde I think so
<balgarath> can't find any info online, so I thought I would ask here: looking and buying a new computer, anyone used an Asus M2V-MX SE motherboard w/Ubuntu
<malocite> Hey gang!  How do you send a message to the current user in gnome from a tty screen?  Like I'm logged in via ssh and I want to send a message to the user on screen
<fxjr> and I can say that ubuntu is one of the best gnu/linux distribution I ever used.
<fde> !test > fearl
<polysilicon> which DE is more laptop-friendly? gnome or kde?
<fde> !test > fde
<fxjr> cgentry72, yes, that's it! I'm glad you found it!!
<fde> It does
<cgentry72> fxcp, me to. was a piece of cake ;)
<beniamino> i just deleted the top toolbar on my ubuntu desktop. how can i get it back?
<fxjr> cgentry72, nice, nice!!
<skywalker> hi
<skywalker> how i can to downgrade?
<skywalker> any help?
<arvind_khadri> skywalker, firefox??
<skywalker> yes
<krebs> .net
<fxjr> well, guys! I gotta go now....
<fxjr> heading job....
<wizz1> ]PlaneShift-v0.4.00-x86.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected what might the problem be ?
<ramkumar> beniamino: right click on another toolbar and select new panel
<fxjr> thank you very much for your attention. see you later.
<arvind_khadri> skywalker, remove your FF3 now and then install the new one using sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<beniamino> ramkumar: cool, but how can i get all the default stuff back on it (apps menu, logout button etc)
<ramkumar> beniamino: just add the stuff back, right click -> add to panel
<SuperQ> wtf, 8.04 alternate installer put lilo on this box
<arvind_khadri> !language | SuperQ
<ubottu> SuperQ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<beniamino> ramkumar: i know this is dumb, but what is the default set?
<ramkumar> beniamino: default gnome menu on the left
<ikonia> SuperQ: did you do a raid setup, or use xfs ?
<ramkumar> beniamino: user switcher on the right, just before the notification area
<skywalker_> hey
<skywalker_> says that the ff2 is insatlled
<skywalker_> and the latest version
<fde> beniamino: menu bar, notification area, clock, volume control, and application launchers for firefox, and evolution should have you set... all via "Add to panel"
<arvind_khadri> skywalker, what is the exact problem
<sparr> does aptitude have a function similar to "apt-cache policy"?
<dot> Hello I have problem with my iPhone and linux ubuntu hardy heron
<beniamino> ramkumar, fde: thanks
<ramkumar> beniamino: welcome
<chell> dot: what's your problem?
<fde> sparr: Fairly sure it doesn't, sorry.
<dot> chell: it recognizes my iphone as a camera, and when I put iphone-mount
<skywalker_> hello guys my ubuntu have problem
<skywalker_> any help?
<dot> it gives me a error
<arvind_khadri> skywalker, what problem
<ikonia> skywalker_: with what ?
<chell> dot: mmm
<Speckal> please state your question, skywalker_
<dot> chell: if you help, can I query you
<fde> skywalker_: Please explain the issues you're having so we can actually assist you  :)
<dot> so I can send you the error messages
<SuperQ> ikonia: just LVM root with ext3
<skywalker_> my ubuntu starts now in very low resolution
<tesseracter> skywalker, dont worry, i have ESP and can figure out your problem even if you dont tell me anything about it.
<sadiel> Hello guys. I'm having issues with my soundcard when using the jack server. I get lots of noises. My card is "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller". Any hint?
<ikonia> SuperQ: thank you, your not the first person to say this, I personally think it's user error and that you missed the boot loader selection screen, but I'm trying to put a picture together of what everone who has the problem is doing
<orgy`> hi, is there a way to create a password protected *rar file under linux?
<SuperQ> ikonia: sure
<jatt> is there a command to know which filesystem a given partition is using?
<fde> jatt: fdisk -l will tell you
<SuperQ> ikonia: Would you like the D-I logs?
<skywalker_> help?
<jatt> fde: thanks, I tried and I see:
<jatt> /dev/hda2            2551        4495    15623212+  83  Linux
<jatt> I was expecting something like ext3 though.
<fde> jatt: cat /etc/mtab ... but don't edit that file ever.
<nikolaj> join #ubuntu-dk
<fiftyMIPsparc> otherwise things will blow up
<skywalker_> my ubuntu have problem
<dot> chell: can you watch your query
<hangthedj> How do i get Epiphany to open links in new tabs automatically instead of new windows?
<skywalker_> if you want to help me open private window
<PeterFA> Oh no, apt-get can't find any packages.
<fde> jatt: any cutomizations to that file should be handled via /etc/fstab instead...
<ramkumar> skywalker: it'd help to post your question directly
<skywalker_> please help
<danbhfive> !ask | skywalker_
<ikonia> SuperQ: D-I ?
<ubottu> skywalker_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chell> dot: I can't help you I'm afraid
<SuperQ> ikonia: /var/log/installer
<SuperQ> ikonia: debian-installer
<dot> chell: it's ok
<SuperQ> ikonia: I used the alternate CD
<skywalker_> i am greek and my eglish sucks
<dot> Anyone here knows about Linux Ubuntu and  iPhone?
<nikolaj> Do some one know why wvdial is not default installed on a ubuntu-server version?
<PeterFA> What's the name of a package that I KNOW I can install?
<skywalker_> my ubuntu starts in low resolution
<ikonia> SuperQ: sure, that would be great. I'll pm an email address to send to if thats ok ?
<jatt> fde: thanks! /etc/mtab is fine
<fde> SuperQ: please paste the logs to paste.ubuntu.com
<skywalker_> any help?
<ikonia> dot: there is nothing to know
<fiftyMIPsparc> dot: do you mean putting ubuntu ON a smartphone? or getting an iphone to work with ubuntu
<SuperQ> ikonia: http://ben.nerp.net/installer.tgz
<ikonia> SuperQ: perfect, thank you
<SuperQ> yup
<dot> fiftyMIPsparc: I want my ubuntu to find my iphone
<ikonia> ahhhh
<SuperQ> now to see if I can correct this
<dot> so I can insert songs in it
<danbhfive> !greek | skywalker_
<ubottu> skywalker_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dot> and movies
<fiftyMIPsparc> dot: have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<sadiel> skywalker_: try ->preferences -> screen resolution, and the reboot...
<Jokka> Does anyone know an msn client that shows "personal message" and pictures? I know about kmess, but thats a buggy progg.
<dot> fiftyMIPsparc: I have problem with the iphone-mount it gives me a error
<ikonia> Jokka: amsn
<edgy> Jokka: what about pidgin
<ugend-shtill> good evening
<edgy> hi, I want to redirect any X client to an X server in a  remote computer so I tried DISPLAY=re.mo.te.pc:0 kedit from my localhost but it didn't work. I also tried xhost + from the remote PC and still nothing redirected, what's wrong please?
<sadiel> Hello guys. I'm having issues with my soundcard when using the jack server. I get lots of noises. My card is "82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller". Any hint?
<Jokka> edgy: pidig doesnt show personal messages
<Jokka> ikonia: thx
<edgy> sadiel: I think it's better to ask at #alsa
<SuperQ> ikonia: any suggested config changes that won't make it do that?
<danbhfive> sadiel: whats the jack server?
<sadiel> thanks a lot edgy!
<Jua1> Hello ... how do I change the way Gnome shows me the ALT-TAB windows? I don't want a screenshot ... I want a simple list of open programs
<SuperQ> maybe I should just use the desktop CD
<edgy> sadiel: you are welcome
<cgentry72> just a quick question, i am able to play dvds but i get no sound. any ideas why?
<sadiel> danbhfive: jack server is a program. If I get it well, it's like a virtual sound driver or something
<fde> danbhfive: apt-cache show jackd
<edgy> cgentry72: can you hear sound from other files?
<cgentry72> edgy, yes
<ikonia> SuperQ: not at the moment, just reading though
<danbhfive> thanks
<cgentry72> edgy, nevermind works with movie player just not vlc
<david_-_-> how do you delete an os off of virtual box?
<Jua1> ﻿Hello ... how do I change the way Gnome shows me the ALT-TAB windows? I don't want a screenshot ... I want a simple list of open programs
<danbhfive> Jua1: I think you need to edit the compiz settings
<morghanphoenix> how do I get a console login without x?
<Jua1> Weird, I don't think I have compiz installed? I thought it was metacity, right
<david_-_-> how do you delete an os off of virtual box?
<ramkumar> jua1: should be compiz...are you sure it's not installed?
<fde> Jua1: System > Preferences > Appearance ... default is to use Compiz.
<asdrubal> compiz makes games slower
<asdrubal> I dont like it
<morghanphoenix> compiz makes everything slower, but then again so does gnome :P
<Jua1> Well, apprently I must have compiz installed ... just ran "compiz" in terminal and all my windows got refreshed
<danbhfive> david_-_-: I just delete the harddrive file, and then delete it in the manager
<david_-_-> danbhfive: thanks hey u join me in room #wwed please so we could talk about dif os's?
<morghanphoenix> Can someone tell me how to get a console login with ubuntu? I have no option to leave x in the display manager and I don't know where ubuntu stores the runlevels since it's not in etc inittab like I expected to find it.
<fde> morghanphoenix: there are two ways, either create the file /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager and throw '/bin/false' in there... or remove gdm from the system.
<danbhfive> Jua1: just turn compiz off, the way fde suggested, and I think you will be satisfied
<morghanphoenix> ah
<Jua1> wow that helped quite a bit. Thanks!
<polysilicon> morghanphoenix, does gnome make system slower?
<dot> my computer is now fiding my iPhone through ssh. and what should I do now?
<morghanphoenix> compared to fluxbox or ice, yes, compared to KDE, no
<fde> polysilicon: Not really, as it loads typical libraries that your apps will use...
<xintron> How do I get a visual bell on my bar when someone hilight me on irssi?
<P_Kable> hello
<ghostknife> Upgrade manager told me 8.04 is available. Is it safe to upgrade? I won't reboot and suddenly have a non-working system? I didn't have any problems with 7.10 except sometimes when I shutdown and plug out the charger during (in which case ACPI crashes and I have to force poweroff the machine)
<fde> morghanphoenix: those window managers will require you to start GTK related and Gnome related libs after the session has started... so it feels slower.
<ramkumar> xintron: are you using pidgin?
<polysilicon> is gnome suitable for laptops
<polysilicon> ?
<royally_fscked> yes
<polysilicon> I mean does it provide any laptop specific settings/
<^root^> hi! i am getting really low speed on package installation, tried from everywhere, normal download is about 50k, while in add/remove, synaptic, apt-get i get 10K, 20K. tried local mirrors as well as us mirrors
<Jokka> how to install 'Tk GUI Toolkit'
<dot> My computer found iphone's Library and Media directories with "ls"
<ghostknife> polysilicon: not having any problems with it on any of the laptops I have used it on
<fde> xintron: There is no way via irssi to do that.
<royally_fscked> polysilicon: i'm using a laptop with gnome and it works very well
<P_Kable> I find the new way the volumes are shown (xxx GB Media) on the desktop really annoying. How can I display sdc1 and sdd1 instead on the desktop please ?
<morghanphoenix> I've used gnome KDE 3 & 4 as well as the current fluxbox on this laptop
<fde> xintron: Recommend you use XChat if you wish for such features.
<dot> My computer found iphone's Library and Media directories with "ls"... I have not written "iphone-mount" because it gives me an error so what should I do?
<ghostknife> xintron: what do you want to do?
<xintron> fde: While using putty on windows I got a visual bell on hilight (connecting to a shell and using irssi)
<fde> xintron: Putty is available for Linux...
<xintron> ghostknife: Get a flashing terminal when someone hilights me on irssi
<ghostknife> xintron: want the task bar to highlight/flash?
<xintron> yes ghostknife
<javaJake> Does displayconfig-gtk exist in Hardy?
<morghanphoenix> anyways, time for me to reboot, nvidia drivers await me
<MrFawkes> any idea why pressing alt+right sends different key codes under gnome-term and rxvt?
<xintron> fde: I would like to use the terminal if possible
<kikr> my icons all just disappeared, and the Menus are not working either. how can this be fixed
<kikr> ?
<ghostknife> xintron: ah, well your terminal needs to support it. irssi sends the \a escape sequence when it highlights. Your terminal needs to convert this to a visual bell
<xintron> ghostknife: wanna tell me how?
<MrFawkes> or on fixing it?
<morghanphoenix> the driver manager wasn't working and I couldn't get a login of console only, so now I should be all set to get my windows games running again.
<ghostknife> xintron: no idea. I don't know which terminals support that
<simmerz> I'm trying to share a directory on my machine with a windows machine. however it doesn't work, and trying to add the windows user using smbpasswd -L -a username doesn't work either. I get an error like: Failed to modify password entry for user username
<dot> My computer found iphone's Library and Media directories with "ls"... I have not written "iphone-mount" because it gives me an error so what should I do?
<ghostknife> xintron: ask in ##linux, they might know. Or ask in #gnome if the gnome terminal supports turning it on or something
<xintron> ok, thanks anyway ghostknife
<ghostknife> xintron: as long as the terminal software supports it, everything will work fine
<ugend-shtill> bye
<nullie> hello. How can I reinstall package?
<javaJake> Does anyone know how to tell Hardy what kind of monitor I have?
<javaJake> I could do it in Gutsy
<Jokka> nullie: remove and install
<ghostknife> xintron: if the terminal supports it but with some OTHER escape sequence, then let me know. I'll give you a script that sends that escape sequence. What you can also do is play an MP3 when someone types your nick, then you choose some distinct sounds that will notify you
<nullie> Jokka, no other way?
<javaJake> nullie: apt-get install --reinstall <nameofsoftware>
<pajamian> nullie: you can reinstall from synaptic
<Jokka> nullie, i do it that way=)
<javaJake> nullie: Synaptic also lets you reinstall by right-clicking on the software you want to reinstall
<nullie> humm, still
<nullie> updatedb: fatal error: load_file: Could not open file: /etc/updatedb.conf: No such file or directory
<javaJake> nullie: hmmm
<javaJake> Dang, I forget the name of the software that manages updatedb
<javaJake> ...locate?
<danbhfive> nullie: have your tried it with sudo?
<javaJake> slocate....
<nullie> danbhfive, I'm running it as root
<lastelement0> hey all, i have a MX3200 wireless logitcech keyboard. in gutsy i had all of the multimedia keys functioning but in hardy that functionality seems to be gone. anyone know of a way to addresss this?
<nullie> javaJake, findutils
<javaJake> nullie: great, reinstall that. :)
<Fishscene> Hello everyone. Does anyone have the Japanese language pack installed in Ubuntu 8.x?
<adrian_kx> i have an ati card an just typed the videoOverlay=on activating command and with desktop effects running i can`t get videoplayback
<nullie> javaJake, just did that. no luck
<Jeruvy> anyone know how to restore a VNC session in xfce?
<javaJake> nullie: temporary solution is to run "sudo touch /etc/updatedb.conf"
<javaJake> nullie: that'll create the ifle
<Konam> someone here is having problems with gnome-subtitles, 'cause I am. It crash when I try to create a sub and doesn't open the ones I have on my hdd
<javaJake> nullie: but you'd better hope the default configuration is good enough if you do that
<PeterFA> I have some packages that vanished and I can't install them, such as apache or firefox. I need to redownload the whole tree, or at least I think so. What do I do?
<jatt> is there an easy way to change the icon on the left of the menu panel? I want to change the ubuntu icon with the gnome "foot" icon...
<Fishscene> Does anyone here have the Japanese Language pack installed in Ubuntu?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i have a MX3200 wireless logitcech keyboard. in gutsy i had all of the multimedia keys functioning but in hardy that functionality seems to be gone. anyone know of a way to addresss this?
<nullie> javaJake, I guess that's wrong method
<javaJake> Would someone here mind posting their /etc/updatedb.conf file from a clean Ubuntu Hardy install?
<javaJake> nullie: maybe someone else can share their file. ;)
<PeterFA> javaJake, I think we have a similar problem.
<javaJake> PeterFA: I think you might've disabled repositories
<danbhfive> !pastebin > danbhfive
<darrylb> How do I switch the default compiler from gcc 4.2 to gcc 4.1?
<javaJake> PeterFA: check in System -> Settings -> Software
<danbhfive> javaJake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9517/
<pajamian> javaJake: updatedb.conf is in the mlocate package
<javaJake> pajamian: great, thanks
<pajamian> $ dpkg-query -S /etc/updatedb.conf
<pajamian> mlocate: /etc/updatedb.conf
<javaJake> nullie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mlocate
<PeterFA> javaJake, where is "System -> Settings -> Software"?
<bazhang> Fishscene: aye
<javaJake> nullie: if that doesn't work danbhfive provided a /etc/updatedb.conf file
<biagidp> Are there any common problems for dual monitors on ubuntu that would cause simple things like loading a weppage to be really slow?
<darrylb> isn't there some dpkg configure thing to swap from one gcc to another? I just don't know what it's called if so
<Fishscene> bashang, Can you read this? かたかな
<javaJake> PeterFA: Software Sources perhaps?
<bazhang> Fishscene: yes
<Daisuke_Ido> PeterFA: adding a repo?  Software Sources
<Fishscene> Bazhang, awesome. Thanks :)
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i have a MX3200 wireless logitcech keyboard. in gutsy i had all of the multimedia keys functioning but in hardy that functionality seems to be gone. anyone know of a way to addresss this?
<PeterFA> javaJake, in like Firefox?
<javaJake> PeterFA: it's in the menu's along the top
<PeterFA> javaJake, you mean in konsole?
<javaJake> PeterFA: No, the "Applications | Places | System" menus
<bazhang> Fishscene: do itashimashte ;}
<mortal1> I have a 120gb hard drive that I need to format, is there any utility in ubuntu that would let me do this?
<PeterFA> Oh.
<javaJake> PeterFA: System -> Settings -> Software Sources
<nullie> javaJake, I want to fix my ubuntu, not make patches
<Fishscene> Typing in a different language I have to admit is about a thousand times easier than any other OS I've used
<UnityDivide> mortal1, do you have gparted installed?
<^root^> [Off-topic] who has the highest score in nibles :P :D ?
<mortal1> i've tried mkfs.xfs -f /dev/hda1
<pajamian> Fishscene: I can see it and I don't have the japanese language pack (at least I don't think I do).
<javaJake> PeterFA: check the boxes next to everything except unstable or unsupported software
<PeterFA> javaJake, I'm in KDE4 and I uninstalled Gnome.
<javaJake> nullie: this will fix that problem. :P
<Fishscene> Pajamian, interesting. Is anyone else able to read it? O_o
<javaJake> nullie: now sure what you mean.
<ph8> Hi all - can anyone tell me how to disable 'roll up' in compiz? i'd so much rather it maximised the window
<pajamian> Fishscene: can't read it, though, since I don't know Japanese ;-)
<ramkumar> fishscene: i can see it too
<paulcros> HOW can I put some comments or notes into a PDF files.
<bazhang> Fishscene: likely many; but how many can write it ;]
<Fishscene> Niether do I :P
<paulcros> HOW can I put some comments or notes into a PDF file.
<nullie> javaJake, some package must have that file
<UnityDivide> ph8, I do you have the compiz settings manager installed?
<Fishscene> I'm quite surprised by this. It seems you do not need the Japanese language pack to view the characters- only to type them.
<lastelement0> paulcros that isn't really anything to do with ubuntu
<javaJake> nullie: right, mlocate does
<pajamian> paulcros: flpsed
<javaJake> nullie: or probably does
<javaJake> nullie: try reinstalling that package to see if the file comes back
<P_Kable> How can I change the name of the volumes on my desktop PLEASE
<danbhfive> nullie: you may just want to do a fresh install.  Upgrades suck
<javaJake> nullie: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mlocate
<nullie> javaJake, that's better
<PeterFA> javaJake, know the KDE way to do that?
<nullie> I cannot do fresh install
<PeterFA> javaJake, or console way?
<ph8> UnityDivide: Yup! i can configure the spinning cube and things!
<nullie> this is vps
<juso>  Anyone use a security scanner on a regularly basis here by any chance?  Looking to setup a daily remote scan of our little network, and email the results to myself.
<nullie> and they only offer 6.10
<shira> allright.. something crazy just happened. I rebooted (as demanded when [I think it happened after I removed virtualbox]) and find my desktop broken. I'm in low-graphics mode and my graphics card (GeForce 7 series) and monitor resolution isn't detected... Any ideas?
<javaJake> PeterFA: mmmm.... Check the System menu...
<UnityDivide> ph8, there should be an option in there somewhere to disable the roll-up effect
<paulcros> pajamian, thank you
<javaJake> PeterFA: I forget the name of the Software Sources executable... otherwise you could just use Alt+F2
<hobo> zup pplz??.........
<bazhang> shira: try sudo displayconfig-gtk if hardy
<javaJake> bazhang: ah! thanks!
<javaJake> bazhang: that's what I was here for originally, lol
<pajamian> paulcros: it'sw supposed to be able to import and export pdfs, but I find it works better if you convert the pdf to a ps file yourself first.
<sharperguy> Anyone know what causes realplayer streaming not to work properly in 8.04? (Its something to do with the totem helix plugin) - its simply gives garbled sound (tested on bbc listen again)
<PeterFA> javaJake, what's the console way of doing it?
<PeterFA> javaJake, I'm sure thre's a list of repos somewhere.
<bazhang> javaJake: :)
<david_-_-> hmm what are some cool linux iso images to download and to run?
<hobo> How do i cahnge ma desktopp bakround????????????
<P_Kable> How can I change the name of the volumes on my desktop PLEASE
<jbroome__> david_-_-: dsl is a small, quick download to play with
<javaJake> PeterFA: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> david_-_-: that is offtopic  best to look at www.distrowatch.com
<hobo> 3lp me trampz!!!!!!!!!!!!
<UnityDivide> hobo, right click on desktop -> change desktop background
<darrylb> is just changing the /usr/bin/gcc symlink sufficient for swapping gccs?
<ramkumar> david_-_: wolvix is nice to try too
<pmetzger> any ideas on how to find a problem with the echi_hcd driver?
<_adriaan> hobo: right click on your desktop > change desktop background
<pajamian> P_Kable: right-click on the desktop and select "Desktop Background" from the popup menu.
<ikonia> P_Kable: thats disk volume names
<bazhang> hobo please speak english
<_adriaan> argh, I'm slow
<javaJake> PeterFA: uncomment any line with ONE # in front of it
<ikonia> pajamian: do'nt misslead people
<shira> bazhang: I'm in 800x600 resolution using vesa drivers. If I try to use the nvidia driver (I have nvidia-glx-new installed), it just reverts back to vesa.
<ikonia> pajamian: how is desktop background going to change his disk volume name
<david_-_-> jbroome__: thnks
<javaJake> PeterFA: or, what i mean is, remove any single # from the beginnings of lines.
<biagidp> Has anyone experienced random xserver restarts when minimizing/closing windows in 7.10?
<pajamian> ikonia: oops
<javaJake> Anyone recall the name of the Software Sources if I were to run it in a terminal? :P
<javaJake> nullie: how is it going?
<pmetzger> I seem to have no ability to use USB high speed storage devices without unloading the ehci_hcd driver.
<^root^> I have a collection of fonts, where does ubuntu manages its fonts? so i can paste all there, is tehre any other step required?
<bazhang> shira that command did not work? in Hardy? did you restart X server?
<nullie> javaJake, mlocate worked good
<javaJake> nullie: did you reinstall mlocate?
<pmetzger> I was hopig Hardy might fix it but it didn't
<hobo> bazhang, a am spekin eng. . . . . . tiz nawt ma fault dah am dizlexic
<javaJake> nullie: great!
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i have a MX3200 wireless logitcech keyboard. in gutsy i had all of the multimedia keys functioning but in hardy that functionality seems to be gone. anyone know of a way to addresss this?
<shira> bazhang: the command works, the settings manager loads but I don't have the correct resolution available to me and it won't load the nv or nvidia drivers
<eneias> oi
<Tm_T> fop
<eneias> alguem aki____????
<PeterFA> javaJake, nope, firefox nor apache show up when I search for them in Adept
<Tm_T> gah
<ramkumar> javajake: in gnome its software-properties-gtk, not sure in kde though
<javaJake> PeterFA: did you save the file, close out nano, and run "sudo apt-get update"?
<^root^> ﻿I have a collection of fonts, where does ubuntu manages its fonts? so i can paste all there, is tehre any other step required?
<nullie> humm
<eneias> oi
<nullie> to which package /usb/bin/xargs belongs?
<skenmy> How can one create a keyboard macro?
<PeterFA> javaJake, running.
<javaJake> PeterFA: ramkumar just mentioned the name of the Software Sources program: software-properties-gtk
<bazhang> eneias: this is ubuntu support channel do you have a support question?
<fophillips> Tm_T: You rang?
<Tm_T> fophillips: no I didn't sorry
<gimplandecker> to root yes i tried it too to copy fonts in usr/share/fonts with the sudo mv(move
<fophillips> Lies.
<UnityDivide> ^root^, /usr/share/fonts?
<pajamian> !fonts | ^root^
<ubottu> ^root^: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<javaJake> PeterFA: you can run Alt+F2 and type in the above software name to run it (if you still have it installed)
<PeterFA> javaJake, I haven't uninstalled anything.
<javaJake> PeterFA: that will be easier to use than the terminal. Even I use it, because it keeps everything very organized. :)
<bazhang> !etiquette > fophillips
<pmetzger> nullie: you can find out what any file is in with dpkg
<javaJake> PeterFA: OK
<pmetzger> I guess no one has ideas on my USB problem, eh?
<nullie> pmetzger, I found it strange what xargs belongs to findutils
<pmetzger> nullie: why is that strange?
<nullie> dunno
<UnityDivide> pmetzger, what was your USB problem?
<pajamian> pmetzger: only if you have that package installed, otherwise you need to use apt-file
<PeterFA> javaJake, oh yeah, I see what I said. I don't have Gnome installed, sorry for the confusion.
<javaJake> PeterFA: OK. :)
<pmetzger> unitydivide: I can't seem to use usb high speed storage devices on my laptop
<javaJake> PeterFA: in that case you will have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to add and remove repositories
<pmetzger> unitydivide: the workaround is to unload the ehci_hcd driver, then I can use them in low speed mode. which is very annoying.
<vaibhav> Hi
<PeterFA> javaJake, I did, and I'm waiting for updates.
<vaibhav> all
<javaJake> PeterFA: once apt-get update is done, software should re-appear.
<pmetzger> I filed a bug report a long time ago and it was marked verified but nothing has happened.
<javaJake> PeterFA: oK
<God-Complex> hi yall, i was wondering what irc channel to use for random chatter, i am aware this is off topic but i cant find a good channel for random chat
<UnityDivide> pmetzger, ah, forgive me for asking the obvious, but I'm assuming that you have high-speed usb ports
<pmetzger> and I don't know how to go about debugging it.
<PeterFA> javaJake, W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<javaJake> PeterFA: are you online?
<pmetzger> unitydivide: I do, and they work fine under BSD and Windows.
<ramkumar> PeterFA: you should see the option to modify sources in Adept Manager in KDE
<javaJake> PeterFA: can you identify which files?
<pajamian> nullie: the command to find out what package a file belongs to is: dpkg-query -S filename
<ramkumar> PeterFA: K menu > System > Adept Manager
<javaJake> ramkumar: thanks. :)
<Tyrion> hi, can someone helpme to get the Network Manager to connect to my CiscoVPN Tunnel ?
<skenmy> Anyone know of any utilities to create a keyboard macro?
<pmetzger> unitydivide: and even, I believe, under other versions of Linux in the past.
<ramkumar> javajake: sure :)
<bazhang> God-Complex: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pmetzger> skenmy: depends on what you mean by a keyboard macro.
<hwilde> !offtopic | God-Complex
<ubottu> God-Complex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<javaJake> God-Complex: you can't beat #ubuntu-offtopic :D
<hwilde> it actually mentions random chatter :)
<vaibhav> Hello all
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i have a MX3200 wireless logitcech keyboard. in gutsy i had all of the multimedia keys functioning but in hardy that functionality seems to be gone. anyone know of a way to addresss this?
<hwilde> !keytouch | lastelement0
<ubottu> lastelement0: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<morghanphoenix> there a manual way to install the nvidia drivers aside from the script on the nvidia page that crashes x saying there is a different version of the driver and the module the installer just compiled.
<bhsx> is there a metapackage for LAMP?
<hwilde> !nvidia | morghanphoenix
<ubottu> morghanphoenix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hwilde> !lampp | Bhaal
<ubottu> Factoid lampp not found
<hwilde> !lamp | bhsx
<ubottu> bhsx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<babolat> ﻿skenmy:  ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-299524.html
<skenmy> pmetzger: I mean binding aone key to perform a series of keystrokes
<genii> bhsx: No, you need to run tasksel and select it as a task.
<PeterFA> Hmm, maybe the problem is the Canadian server.
<bhsx> thanks
<genii> bhsx: np
<ramkumar> PeterFA: are all the repositories enabled?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah hwilde, that helps, just said that wasn't working and the script wasn't either
<PeterFA> ramkumar, yes.
<javaJake> PeterFA: can you post the output of apt-get update?
<javaJake> PeterFA: pastebin.ca
<mirdin76> can anyone help me out? my install of Hardy fails at select and install right after xserver around 6% no matter which disk, drive or optical drive I use
<pmetzger> skenmy: again, it depends on what you mean by that. you might mean "I want the window manager to intercept some keystrokes and do something no matter what application I'm in" or you may mean "I want this particular application to do something in response to a given keystroke"
<PeterFA> javaJake, that might not be necessary because I changed the servers to the US one.
<hwilde> morghanphoenix, do you have an error message or anything
<bazhang> mirdin76: even the minimal?
<pmetzger> mirdin76: do other versions of Ubuntu install okay?
<PeterFA> javaJake, the update worked flawlessly this time.
<shira> so I have an nvidia card (7 series) but it doesn't appear in the restricted drivers manager
<PeterFA> javaJake, yeah, and it found firefox
<javaJake> PeterFA: awlright! :D
<pmetzger> unitydivide: no ideas then, right? :)
<morghanphoenix> None in ubuntu, the driver manager just doesn't start, when I used the nvidia script I got plenty of errors and had to manually edit my xorg config to get back in to x
<ramkumar> PeterFA: nice! it's the server then
<babolat> i just got this error now. "Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/loc - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)" and "Unable to lock the list"... what does this mean?
<skenmy> pmetzger: well, I specifically want it to work with irssi, but I am unable to do so, so i'm currently wanting to get it just intercepting a keystroke and running a series - I don't use the keys for any other reaspm
<PeterFA> javaJake, I'm going to write Canonical and let them know there may be a problem with there Canadian servers.
<skenmy> *reason
<hischild> !aptfix | babolat
<ubottu> babolat: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gangsterlicious> ubuntu-xen-server contains hypervisor PKG 3.2. but ioemu still on 3.1. what's the way to get ioemu working? uninstall all xen-3.2* pkgs and install 3.1 ones?
<PeterFA> javaJake, and it installed fine.
<PeterFA> javaJake, not a hitch.
<javaJake> PeterFA: OK. I'd stick with the Canadian servers after this has passed: the main servers get really slow sometimes.
<UnityDivide> pmetzger, not a one, sorry :.
<UnityDivide> :/
<javaJake> PeterFA: especially on release day. :P
<PeterFA> javaJake, yeah, but the Canadian server doesn't work.
<neocrypter> anyone haveing issues getting the restricted ATI drivers to work on the new ubuntu release?
<babolat> ﻿hischild: what does <<﻿sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a>> do?
<mophead> Morning y'all.  So, after running sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, I consistentlly get this error: http://pastebin.com/m603a121b Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?
<pmetzger> skenmy: irssi has its own system for keyboard bindings I believe
<PeterFA> Time to write them.
<skenmy> pmetzger: yep, but it does not want to work with my keys
<skenmy> hence why I am asking for a "global intercept" method
<wkeenan> hi
<morghanphoenix> well, trying something else, back in a bit.
<mirdin76> bazhang: the alternate? yes, even the alternate
<pmetzger> skenmy: I'd say you should debug why it isn't working with irssi directly
<pajamian> PeterFA: if you go into software sources it has a function that checks all the servers for the fastest one.
<jimmy51vinsky> does anyone here have experience with mdadm for software raid 5?
<javaJake> mophead: the Canadian servers are down. :)
<mirdin76> pmetzger: no, actually I have the same problem with gutsy
<pmetzger> skenmy: no point in trying to find a shotgun to kill a fly.
<ramkumar> mophead: looks like a bad server, try changing to another server and try
<neocrypter> I try to enable the restricted ati drivers and when I come back I get just a blank screen
<bazhang> !minimal | mirdin76 not the alternate
<ubottu> mirdin76 not the alternate: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mophead> javaJake: that... that would explain a lot
<pmetzger> mirdin76: does the hardware run another OS successfully?
<skenmy> pmetzger: Because they are non-standard keys :)
<mophead> javaJake: any idea how long?  ballpark estimate?
<pmetzger> skenmy: what is a "non-standard key" in this context?
<javaJake> mophead: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" <- remove any "ca." from that file.
<mirdin76> bazhang: oh, no I don't have any internet connection to it though
<javaJake> mophead: that will give you the main servers instead
<skenmy> pmetzger: on my G15 they are the "G" keys
<javaJake> mophead: no idea
<wkeenan> I cant find any info on the forums to help me with my 7.04 to 7.10 upgrade.  everytime I try to upgrade (GUi and 'do-release-upgrade) it tells me there are no upgrades
<pmetzger> skenmy: but they send normal X events I imagine, yes?
<javaJake> mophead: if you want, you can also use the GUI way: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<wkeenan> /etc/issue tells me 7.0.4
<pmetzger> skenmy: if they send X events, they're not really "non-standard"
<mirdin76> pmetzger: yeah, actually I was able to install gutsy xubuntu on it once in text mode, but it was a buggy install so I'm trying again from scratch
<skenmy> pmetzger: well, xev picks them up
<skenmy> pmetzger: but cat does not.
<pmetzger> skenmy: if they send x events, that doesn't mean the tty driver knows about them.
<pmetzger> skenmy: but any X app can know about them.
<skenmy> irssi is not an X app
<skenmy> so perhaps my question should be - how can I get my keys to be recognised by tty
<ramkumar> ﻿mophead: or ﻿K menu > System > Adept Manager if you're in kde, heh
<pmetzger> skenmy: xmodmap
<Simonf1> my computer will not go to sleep. it is a Powerbook G4 and I get the error that it does not work with this type of machine. Is this true, or can it be fixed?
<pmetzger> skenmy: or at least, xmodmap is one reasonable way, there are several.
<mirdin76> ubottu: it can't connect to the internet until I can configure ndswrapper
<GhostFish> If someone has some free time I could really use some help with as vmware installation.. ERROR: http://pastebin.com/d571a5be
<Simonf1> !ubottu | mirdin76: it's a bot
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<mirdin76> oh ha!
<mophead> javaJake: uh-oh... http://pastebin.com/m5cd23ef6
<ikonia> GhostFish: vmware is in the repos
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<mophead> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<babolat> ubottu doesn't know himself?
<GhostFish> ikonia: ?
<dfgas> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop', which is also in package gnome-screensaver
<ikonia> GhostFish: not, it's not, never mind
<javaJake> mophead: "sudo apt-get update"
<dfgas> when trying to update
<javaJake> mophead: you forgot to update your repository information. :)
<Zasch> Hello. I just noticed that when I hover over an mp3 file, it starts to play it. This is a really annoying behaviour - is there any way to turn it off?
<paynito> is fstab a tabseparated file?  do i hit tab after the /dev/sda1 and the mountpoint even if it makes it look wrong to my eye? or can i just type some spaces?
<ikonia> Zasch: turn preview off in nautlius
<alexandru> which package has cdev.h?
<Pici> paynito: its whitespace separated, you can use tabs if you want
<babolat> not sure if this is the right place to ask.. here goes.. where do i get layered version of that beautiful heron wallpaper i have now?
<benanzo> paynito: spaces or tabs
<mophead> javaJake: a-ha! thanks!  should I sudo apt-get upgrade next, and then try the install again?
<tyler> Does anyone know of a way to do a mass permission change of files?
<Zasch> ikonia: I'm not used to such simple solutions. Thanks :P
<ikonia> babolat: check out the artwork forum on http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<shira> so I have an nvidia card (7 series) but it doesn't appear in the restricted drivers manager
<GG2> Yesterday I was trying Ubunto installed via Wubi and the power went down. Now I can't boot with it. It just brings the command line terminal instead of login user screen
<pajamian> tyler: yes
<tyler> shira: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ikonia> GG2: did the install finis ?
<babolat> ikonia: been there just now.. nothin'
<ikonia> babolat: make a post
<tyler> pajamian: Would you enlighten me please?
<shira> tyler: 8.04
<pajamian> tyler: chmod terminal command.
<tyler> shira: how long have you been using ubuntu
<dfgas> os[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.80GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 76.4% free] disk[Total: 35.4GB, 85.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx]
<GG2> Yes insstall finished fine and it was working fine till power went down
<unop> GG2, login at the command line and run.  sudo apt-get install -f
<shira> tyler: 2 years ish
<evand> GG2: Boot into Windows and run chkdsk C: /F /R from the command prompt (start->run cmd)
<mophead> javaJake: yay, I have installed it!  Thank you very much!
<ikonia> dfgas: please disable that script
<tyler> pajamian: is it a gui?
<babolat> GG2: please check this --> www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566226
<unop> GG2, you might also need this.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<evand> GG2: unless, as others have asked, you were in the middle of the install.
<pajamian> tyler: it's a terminal command (ie not a gui)
<tyler> shira: was this a clean install or an upgrade?
<javaJake> mophead: you're welcome!
<pmetzger> anyway, my usb bug was reported a long time ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/98608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 98608 in linux-source-2.6.20 "USB problems on IBM T41 laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pmetzger> but not much has happened to it.
<tyler> pajamian: thank you
<pantsu> a.org
<shira> tyler: upgrade from 7.10. I aslo don't have a screens and preferences option in my Systems menu. I have to run displayconfig-gtk manually.
<pajamian> tyler: also to change owners: chown
<GG2> I tried chkdsk /f ... not sure what chkdsk /r for
<ramkumar> pmetzger: unloading the ehci_hcd module solves the problem
<mirdin76> 6%, why there? every time. I wonder what I'm doing wrong
<tyler> shira: Hmmm, are you running compiz fusion, eh or where you in Gutsy?
<shira> tyler: yes I was running compiz fusion, not anymore since my drivers are not detected
<fiftyMIPsparc> hey all, i'm having some issues with dual monitors in hardy
<unop> GG2, chkdsk /?  - ought to tell you what /r does
<neocrypter> is the steps to install the flgrx drivers the same in the new version of ubuntu as it was in the old, cause the xorg.conf seems to be missing a lot of info such as an entry for the video drivers and such.
<tyler> pajamian: thanks alot. I backed up my files on another drive and for some odd reason it set all permissions and ownerships of the files to root
<kneeki> Bah! Is synergy in the Ubuntu repos?
<mirdin76> pardon the newb question, but could it have something to do with the xserver configuration?
<fiftyMIPsparc> i can't seem to get dual monitors working, i can get them to mirror each other but i can't have two distinct desktops. also, my main screen has a higher res than the second, is that a problem?
<steel_lady> Hi! I have an .iso image movie on my hard. How can I see it without recording it?
<tyler> shira: try 'compiz --replace' and or 'emerald --replace' in terminal
<javaJake> !fglrx | neocrypter
<ubottu> neocrypter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unop> !iso | steel_lady
<ubottu> steel_lady: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<neocrypter> thanks
<javaJake> neocrypter: that ought to be up-to-date
<GG2> locate the bad sector and recover readable info
<bazhang> steel_lady:  mount it with vlc for example
<mophead> zasch: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-127699.html
<paynito> steel lady mplayer or vlc should work
<pajamian> tyler: I'm guessing you copied the files as root, for future reference, "cp -a" will do a recursive copy that preserves all permissions and ownership.
<GG2> In any case, I already tried chkdsk. It showed no problem
<shira> tyler: yeah, glx is not available
<neocrypter> thanks, lol i was jut tryign to enable the bundled restricted driver and it messes up every time I enable it
<Fassan> Anybody know the solution why some computer get stuck in the "BusyBox" when trying to install 8.0.4 on them? And you get the error "message drive not ready for command". I was able to install the older verision but when i upgraded to the new sam problem during bootup. I was also able to install the server Version of 8.0.4 but when I installed the ubuntu desktop i received the same error message.
<tyler> shira: what's synaptic showing on the drivers?
<pmetzger> ramkumar: it does not "solve the problem", it lets me read the device at low speed.
<mophead> shira: #cmpiz-fusion
<paynito> sudo apt-get install mplayer,    mplayer ~/downloads/mymovie.iso
<mophead> shira: #compiz-fusion
<pmetzger> ramkumar: backing up a laptop on low speed USB is not fun.
<shira> mophead: this isn't a compiz-fsion prolbem =)
<tyler> pajanian: I remember that ubuntu set root as the owner of the backup drive and I think that's what did it
<Jeruvy> in session management what does Xclient relate to?
<ramkumar> pmetzger: well, yes...my bad ;)
<javaJake> paynito: mplayer rules the world. :D
<aliosha> hello
<pmetzger> ramkumar: it does indicate that the bug is in ehci_hcd though.
<javaJake> aliosha: hi
<neocrypter> just trying to get second life up and going lol
<aliosha> does anyone know reason?
<shira> tyler: i hae nvidia-glx-new installed
<aliosha> and are there any comparable ubuntu programs?
<unop> tyler, well, did or didn't you have to use sudo to copy the files across?
<tyler> pajanian: I just don't want to have to manually go in with nautilus and change ownership of 25gigs worth of data
<ramkumar> pmetzger: yup, and it is strange though...i never knew about it until it happened to one thinkpad i installed ubuntu on
<paynito> at least on this 256 RAM system mplayer works great and totem looses frames
<tyler> unop: no
<devastator> ciao a tutti
<mophead> shira: ...oh
<bazhang> dfgas: please disable that script thanks
<javaJake> neocrypter: there are a few reasons: 1) you upgraded instead of doing a fresh install 2) you are not online 3) there's a bug
<GhostFish> If someone has some free time I could really use some help with as vmware installation.. ERROR: http://pastebin.com/d571a5be  PLEASE!!!!!
<tyler> unop: I gave it root pw to access the drive and it let me do whatever
<pajamian> tyler: drives don't have owners, but like I said, cp -a will preserve permissions and ownership if you need to back up in the future.
<unop> tyler, it's easy.. just run this.   sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/backup_dir
<tyler> unop: hell now I have to use gparted to change the flags on the back up drive just to access it.
<unop> tyler, what filesystem does the drive/partition use?
<javaJake> GhostFish: OK, let's walk through this. This is a compile error, right?
<GhostFish> Yes
<tyler> unop: /ext3
<tyler> pajamian: are you sure? it wouldn't let me access it in my default account with out root permission
<Delerious> anybody know why my 5 button mouse should show up as a standard 2 button, and how i might fix that?
<unop> tyler, you don't need to use gparted, just modify permissions on the mount-point (or directories under it) and that's that.
<javaJake> GhostFish: OK, now, the key to solving these is finding the _FIRST_ error that occurs. Can you find it?
<bazhang> Delerious: this is gutsy or hardy; old xorg (gutsy) can edit; not quite sure how new minimal xorg handles that
<pajamian> tyler: the parent directory can be set to onwership, but not hte drive itself.  If you had used a command that preserves ownership and permissions to perform the copy then the files and subdirectories would have been properly preserved, even if you run the command as root.
<Cointoss> how or where do i set options saa7134 card=83 tuner=54  to the module saa7134?
<tyler> no no I'm getting some crazy errors
<tuirgin> 2
<Cointoss> would that be modules.conf?
<GhostFish> javajake: make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config5/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1
<rMn> can you please send me a torrentleech invite? me_at_work@live.com
<tyler> pajamian: unop: thank you all, i'm gonna try it out now. I was baffled by all this so thanks for shedding light
<bazhang> rMn: not here please
<ikonia> rMn: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<stx_rich> #join solaris
<ikonia> bazhang: too quick
<pepi> hello, i am very happy with ubuntu
<rMn> sorry, wrong one :)
<ikonia> pepi: thats great to hear
<pepi> can someone sujest a webhost application?
<pajamian> tyler: for more info on the commands that you need now: "man chmod" and "man chown"
<bazhang> ikonia: ;]
<Delerious> bazhang: running feisty fawn still. any ideas?
<unop> tyler, you need to use root if another user (including root) owns the mount-point -- root does own the directory by default on a new ext3 filesystem, you'll need to change it
<rMn> oops
<pepi> ;)
<javaJake> GhostFish: no, that's not it
<ikonia> pepi: browse through the package manager repos' with synaptic see what you fancy
<bazhang> Delerious: may likely be the same
<javaJake> GhostFish: run from the top to the bottom, and look for the first mention of "error"
<kling0n> hmm when i try to unmount my usb devices, nautilus no longer closes open nautilus windows... it just gives me an empty error window
<pepi> can u please suggest sth easy, since i am not a linux exper
<javaJake> GhostFish: http://pastebin.com/m5144f413
<ikonia> pepi: go to "system --> administrator --> synaptic package manager"
<demonspork> what is a good non-kde full featured cd/dvd creator?
<pajamian> tyler: but like I said, in the future, just use the cp command with -a to perform the copy and it will preserve all the permissions and ownership in the copy.  You can run that command as root.
<ikonia> pepi: that opens a nice gui, you can then browse the packages available by category
<nubunt1> anyone know what this means?   There was no SOAP-ENV:Body in the xml payload sent by the server.
<steel_lady> ok, thanx!
<piege> I have a problem installing new gnome theme .... it seems they only install on the root account... anyone can help me please?
<bazhang> demonspork: brasero gnomebaker
<GhostFish> javajake: ok  error: conflicting types for ‘uintptr_t
<ikonia> piege: how are you trying to install them ?
<pepi> thx i think i'll manage
<smallfoot-> what license is the Human theme under?
<piege> to install 'em I copied the theme to /use/shared/theme then open up appearance and select the theme I want
<javaJake> GhostFish: exactly
<javaJake> GhostFish: now, Google that with quotes. The quotes tell Google to look for taht exact phrase
<ikonia> piege: thats not the best way, you probably messed up the permissions.
<piege> erm ok?
<ikonia> piege: open the "appearence --> theme" window and drag and drop the tar file into the window, it will install it for you
<GhostFish> k
<atlef> piege: easier to open apperance and drag and drop
<piege> ok thanks
<javaJake> GhostFish: the first result says "With kernel 2.6.24 you will need a patch to install Cisco VPN" <- this looks a bit tough, and we aren't working with Cisco VPN, so let's move on
<javaJake> GhostFish: "HOWTO: Nvidia nForce SoundStorm APU" <- nope, not Nvidia
<javaJake> GhostFish: "VMware Communities: vmware tools won't compile in Fedora 8" <- a little ways down, we find this. We are using Ubuntu, but maybe we can pull some tips from this.
<God-Complex> hi yall, i was wondering what irc channel to use for random chatter, i am aware this is off topic but i cant find a good channel for random chat
<ikonia> God-Complex: bazhang told you before
<ikonia> docta_v: #ubuntu-offtopic
<GG2> If I install Ubuntu on a different hard drive than Windows, what are the chances that something might go wrong and windows install is corrupted?
<ikonia> God-Complex: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> docta_v: sorry
<God-Complex> sorry, my client went strange
<GentilKiwi> hi guy ! :)
<Cointoss> how do i set kernel module options like options saa7134 card=83 tuner=54 , do i have to instert that into modprobe.conf or how does that work?
<javaJake> GhostFish: are you following?
<Jeruvy> heya, switched my desktop on a 7.10 box from gnome to xfce, looks great but VNC doesn't work anymore?  It all seems running.  If I try to point to a display (box:1) I get a blank X screen, not the desktop?
<GentilKiwi> maybe someone know a trick to disable the complet ipv6 support on ubuntu server 8.04 ?
<GhostFish> yeah
<bazhang> gg2 very unlikely in the extreme; the worst that would happen is that grub is installed badly and you have to reinstall it
<pepi> i would like to install apache on ubuntu, is this possible?
<ikonia> pepi: sure
<fiftyMIPsparc> pepi: yes very much
<pepi> it is not listed
<javaJake> GhostFish: OK, notice the answer the guy gives to the Fedora 8 problem:
<Cointoss> pepi: sudo apt-get install apache2
<tyler> shira: any luck?
<pepi> thx
<ikonia> pepi: in the package manager, do a search for "apache" you'll find a list of applications like apache-prefork for example. Select that for installation and click" install"
<Cointoss> np
<javaJake> GhostFish: GhostFish part of his post says "When running vmware-config.pl after a kernel upgrade to 2.6.24.4-64.fc8 I was getting the output below. However, after spotting your query I checked for a newer any-any patch (I had 113) and found 115. Having installed that patch, I have successfully rebuilt VMware."
<nubunt1> There was no SOAP-ENV:Body in the xml payload sent by the server.
<rtm1981> Hello :) I'm completely new to Linux... so a couple of stupid questions, first one of which is: I'm trying to change to a directory in console mode to install a program.. what is the command used in linux? In windows console the command was CD
<zionpsyfer> rtm1981: it is the same in linux.
<GentilKiwi> rtm => it's "cd" too :)
<unop> rtm1981, same with unix.  cd
<javaJake> GhostFish: so, this any-any patch is what we need. I did some more research and Googling for you, and found out that this error occurs in Ubuntu too, and the patch works in Ubuntu as well
<rtm1981> hmmmm...
<rtm1981> odd
<piege> I deleted the theme and installed it again and no results ... I might add that ALLL theme only work for root
<Cointoss> cd not CD
<rtm1981> because I'm getting the msg "bash"
<javaJake> GhostFish: the patch can be found here: http://taltan2.free.fr/dl/vmware/vmware-any-any-update-116.tgz
<hischild> a nice value of -19 gives highest priority, correct?
<ikonia> rtm1981: it's cd in linux too
<fiftyMIPsparc> i can't seem to get dual monitors working, i can get them to mirror each other but i can't have two distinct desktops. also, my main screen has a higher res than the second, is that the problem?
<unop> rtm1981, but mind the case tho .. on windows case does not matter, but on unix, it does
<demonspork> how do I change the arrangement of awn icons??
<pajamian> rtm1981: cd
<javaJake> GhostFish: at this point you should be questioning whether or not you really want to compile VMWare, or just use a binary distribution. :)
<Cointoss> fiftyMIPsparc: nvidia or ati?
<GentilKiwi> nobody on ipv6 (desinstall) ?
<rtm1981> so what does the error msg "bash" mean? :)
<zionpsyfer> rtm1981: linux commands are case sensitive.  all uppercase CD is NOT the same as lowercase cd.
<unop> hischild, errm, some versions of unix allow -20 too
<skywalker> i have a problema with my ubuntu 8.04
<pajamian> rtm1981: it's not an error message, it's jsut the prompt
<bazhang> what is your *second* question rtm1981 ;]
<skywalker> any help?
<paynito> Jeruvy, cntrl-alt-f1  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paynito> sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<ibleed> rtm1981, if cd doesn't work for you should probably make sure the slashes point forward
<fiftyMIPsparc> cointoss: ati
<javaJake> GhostFish: oh, and that patch is up-to-date, btw. It was created March of 2008
<javaJake> GhostFish: so no worries there
<hischild> unop, yeah, but it's about which value is higher or lower priority. Negative means higher right?
<rtm1981> ok.. i see :)
<bazhang> skywalker: we need a question first ;]
<GhostFish> cool let me try one sec..
<Cointoss> fiftyMIPsparc: have a look a aticonfig then
<skywalker> i am in safe mode
<jbroome__> hischild: from 'man nice'   Nicenesses range from -20 (most favorable scheduling) to 19 (least favorable)
<skywalker> and i can't go out of this
<unop> hischild, right -20 (is allowed on linux too) is the highest while +20 is the lowest
<pepi> cointoss, where to find apache after installing?
<Cointoss> fiftyMIPsparc: just enter the command and have a look at the --enable-monitor switch
<pepi> sorry to boder u
<fiftyMIPsparc> cointoss: thank you
<bazhang> !binarydrivers | skywalker please read this
<ubottu> skywalker please read this: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Cointoss> pepi: the web files in /var/www
<ikonia> piege: you'll find the binary in /usr/bin, and the actual content in /var/wwww
<pepi> oh.thx
<Cointoss> fiftyMIPsparc: np
<hischild> unop, thank you.
<ikonia> pepi: sorry, that was for your not peige
<hischild> jbroome__, thank you as well.
<maek> or just use envy
<Delerious> bazhang: edit my xorg.conf file.. but what do i need to do to the mouse section in order to enable my 3 additional buttons?
<ikonia> !envy | maek
<ubottu> maek: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<piege> ok pheww
<piege> coz i had nooo idea what was going on
<ikonia> piege: my bad typing
<ferris_> I am looking for some 'parental controls' for the internet... packages to keep out the porn and such
<bazhang> Delerious: could you pastebin your xorg.conf please
<hcoal> Hello
<maximus> Heloo
<hischild> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<pakratt> hey everybody, ever since i installed 8.04, my new pidgin windows open behind my current window. is there a way to make new windows open in front again?
<maximus> Heloo
<ferris_> hello hcoal
<bazhang> ferris_: dansguardian and firefox plugin
<maximus> where you from?
<ferris_> thanks bazhang... i will check it out
<Delerious> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m113db8ee
<skywalker> this url is not useful
<bazhang> maximus: this is ubuntu support--do you have a support question
<pajamian> pakratt: I noticed that too, it makes the buddy pounce popups kinda useless.
<bazhang> thanks Delerious reading
<GentilKiwi> realy ? am i borring with my ipv6 question ? :)
<ikonia> !ipv6 > ikonia
<pakratt> pajamian: yeah, i know. i've looked in the pidgin options and all over the place in gnome but i can't figure it out
<GentilKiwi> ikonia ? can u help me about this subject ?
<r00723r0> Can someone help me out? Flash doesn't work on this box.
<skywalker> how to get out of safe mode?
<skywalker> ..
<Orbixx> To all server admins: Does anyone have a Direct Admin lifetime licence for sale?
<pajamian> pakratt: if you do figure it out let me know ;-)
<r00723r0> I've tried swfdec, flashplayer-plugin, and gnash.
<r00723r0> Anyone know what to do?
<skywalker> any help?
<hcoal> My ISP has a 2 gig cap, is there a nice utility for Ubuntu that will monitor how much bandwidth I use per month?  Something like Netmeter (http://www.metal-machine.de/readerror/) for Windows would be ideal.  Can anyone recommend something?
<Simonf1> ﻿r00723r0: what kind of computer are you on?
<ikonia> GentilKiwi: what's up ?
<r00723r0> Simonf1, you mean architecture?
<r00723r0> amd64.
<ikonia> Orbixx: not appropriate here
<Orbixx> ikonia: Would you recommend a channel?
<cyclonut> Where do I find my user's trash folder?
<Simonf1> ﻿r00723r0: no, what is the computer model?
<ikonia> Orbixx: sorry no
<kling0n> ferris_: there might be something for you here: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=237355
<r00723r0> Simonf1, uhm, custom built.
<GentilKiwi> ikonia, i want to disable complete ipv6 support on ubuntu for poor dns server
<Simonf1> r00723r0: is it a ppc?
<skywalker> how to get out of safe mode?
<skywalker> help
<r00723r0> Simonf1, WTF? I just said it's amd64.
<pajamian> hcoal: I don't know, but your ISP probably has a meter you can check on thier website.
<ikonia> GentilKiwi: I'm just reading the url on it
<GentilKiwi> ikonia, on an 8.04 server :)
<ikonia> r00723r0: watch the language please
<ikonia> !ipv6 | GentilKiwi
<ubottu> GentilKiwi: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<r00723r0> My bad, ikonia.
<Simonf1> r00723r0: sorry, missed that.
<ikonia> r00723r0: thanks
<Cointoss> skywalker: how about rebooting?
<r00723r0> Simonf1, ahh, alright :)
<skywalker> nothing happens
<ikonia> GentilKiwi: that looks a good url, I'm just walking thorugh it now
<Orbixx> Hard reboot it then.
<Orbixx> Power CYCLE!
<GentilKiwi> ubottu, thx a lot :)
<GentilKiwi> i will read it
<skywalker> cointoss: nothing happens
<ferris_> thanks kling0n
<Simonf1> r00723r0: did you try this? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Cointoss> skywalker have you set your safe mode kernel as default? in that case change that in /etc/grub/menu.lst
<kling0n> ferris_: a specific howto is here: http://www.pilpi.net/journal/item-985.php
<zvacet> r00723r0 : in synaptic flashplugin-nonfree
<r00723r0> Simonf1, yes, I tried.
<Simonf1> lol, love it when people thank ubuttu
<kling0n> ferris_: and you can read documentation here: http://dansguardian.org/?page=documentation
<polysilicon> what is the simplest way to install flash plugin for firefox?
<r00723r0> zvacet, I tried that as well.
<skywalker>  cointoss : no it happens last 2 days
<bazhang> Delerious: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/01/support-for-5-button-mouse-in-firefox-ubuntu-6061-610/
<kling0n> polysilicon: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<r00723r0> Simonf1, each and every one is installed right now, but I tried each and every one separately.
<Simonf1> r00723r0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64Flash9#head-74ed36356cdab258889ed4e9ad010f068e13ff38
<zvacet> 56	r00723r0 : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-exras
<r00723r0> Simonf1, I'm on hardy.
<coolkid112> Hey guys
<zvacet> *extras
<Simonf1> r00723r0: can't help you. try asking again. sorry
<bazhang> Delerious: that should work with feisty as well; if not then "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5" change to 6,7 (try this one first)
<GhostFish> javajake: well it compiled thanks...
<coolkid112> I was wondering if you could help me get back my menu bar. It dissapeared.
<shira> does anyone know where firefox3 beta 5 keeps your bookamrks at? (bookmarks.html i would think)
<pajamian> r00723r0: i386 or 64 bit?
<rtm1981> kk... thanks for answers to my previous question :P It worked fine now.. Ok, now for my second stupid question: In console mode I want to be able to use the sudo command, but I get prompted for username and password. I write in my username, but when prompted for the password I am unable to write anything... no matter which keyboard key i hit, nothing comes up o.0 Anyone know what this is about?
<r00723r0> Simonf1, :(
<r00723r0> pajamian, amd64.
<skywalker>  cointoss:nothing happens on rebooting
<skywalker> any help?
<Delerious> i'll try it bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> rtm1981: it just does not show up for security purposes
<pajamian> r00723r0: the nonfree flash plugin is only for i386.  Try gnash instead.
<Cointoss> skywalker: if i understand you right for some reason your ubuntu is not booting into the correct mode, you can change that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flub> hi, just upgraded to 8.04 and now my partions mounted on /home/flub show up on the desktop again.  wasn't it supposed to only show partitions mounted in /media?
<rtm1981> oh... but when I hit enter nothing happens
<zvacet> rtm1981 :just type it you will not see anything but is works
<atlef> have there been any updates to hardy yet?
<r00723r0> pajamian, I tried gnash as well.
<Simonf1> r00723r0: maybe this :-/ http://wakeless.net/archive/2007/05/flash-player-on-amd64-ubuntu
<r00723r0> Doesn't work.
<ikonia> atlef: no
<atlef> thx
<polysilicon> thanks kling0n
<Jeruvy> paynito: ok did that, no change.  I'm rebooting atm.
<rtm1981> Well, anyways... I'll give it a try again. Thanks for answers :)
<Cointoss> !grub > skywalker
<Simonf1> r00723r0: that directed at me? use usernames.
<zvacet> rtm1981 : you don´t see anything for security reason,bubt it is typing
<pajamian> r00723r0: then you have a few choices, there is some wrapper you can use for 32 bit plugins in 64 bit FF, or you can try installing the 32 bit version of FF, or you can just install the 32 bit version of ubuntu.  I tried the first two options ages ago and decided that 64 bit ubuntu just isn't worth it on the desktop yet and have been on 32 bit since.
<CruX|> hello what is wrong  with svnserver in ubuntu ?
<ViErMaAlJ> hello
<CruX|> Unknown error! In file /build/buildd/subversion-1.4.6dfsg1/subversion/svnserve/serve.c Line 444
<javaJake> GhostFish: yw
<bazhang> !hi | ViErMaAlJ
<ubottu> ViErMaAlJ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<CruX|> this happends only on ubuntu on slackware it works
<ikonia> CruX|: they are different systems
<ikonia> CruX|: subversion is available as a pre-compiled package in the repo's
<cart2man> ﻿i'm trying to forward X11 over ssh using ssh -Y but I get errors saying "could not open display"
<CruX|> ikonia: i know but it is not working
<r00723r0> pajamian, 32-bit Ubuntu will be phased out in a few years.
<r00723r0> Remember 16-bit?
<r00723r0> I sure don't.
<ikonia> CruX|: that looks like your trying to compile it from source
<iclebyte> windows 3.1?
 * nainef does :(
<bazhang> r00723r0: interesting but offtopic
<CruX|> ikonia: no
<pajamian> r00723r0: I do, it was called Windows 3.x
<iclebyte> yea! my age is showing
<ikonia> CruX|: how are you installing it ?
<Rabiddog> pajamian: it was called amiga OS
<iclebyte> first computer i ever had, 75mhz i386 with windows 3.1
<Simonf1> r00723r0: did the last link work?
<pajamian> r00723r0: at any rate, for now I still recommend 32 bit for desktop, and I doubt it will be phased out for quite some time.
<CruX|> ikonia: apt-get install subversion....
<r00723r0> Simonf1, nope.
<nainef> mine was a timex sinclair 1000
<gregbrady> Any ideas of why my grub gives an Error 15: file not found when booting up?  If I hit ctl-alt-del and reboot it has no problems, but it never starts on the initial power up
<Simonf1> r00723r0: the wakelss link
<zvacet> r00723r0 : but you can use it until then
<nainef> back in the day
<daYZman> hi
<Rabiddog> 64 bit is still quite buggy
<skywalker_> hi
<iclebyte> nainef, you are old
<r00723r0> Yes, but I'd rather stay 64-bit for "beta" testing.
<skywalker_> nothing happens at menu.lst
<nainef> :(
<iclebyte> heh
<nainef> hbeh
<iclebyte> what year was that?
<pajamian> r00723r0: up to you, but you will have problems with things such as flash.
<ikonia> CruX|: it's just installed fine for me, no issues at all. I find it hard to see how your getting that error at install time, as that is a reference to a c++ file that shouldn't exist in a pre-compiled package
<pakratt> gregbrady: is your bios detecting the drive?
<cyclonut> anyone know where in the filesystem I can find my trash?
<r00723r0> pajamian, right, and if I don't, someone else will.
<nainef> eighty wumthing
<nainef> sumthing
<ikonia> gregbrady: usb disk in your machine ?
<ikonia> gregbrady: looks like your disks arn't spinning up quick enough
<r00723r0> My whiny will get the attention of 5 or so people in #ubuntu and someone will be persuaded to listen.
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red.
<dystopianray> cyclonut: try ~/.local/share/Trash/
<CruX|> ikonia: are you using svnserve ?
<r00723r0> *whiny voice.
<ikonia> CruX|: yes
<zvacet> r00723r0 : did you checked Ubuntu forums
<iclebyte> mine was 1993 age 7 :D
<gregbrady> ikonia, is it possible to slow down the startup?
<nainef> you could order one in kit and build it from parts
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<iclebyte> cdrom drive and everything
<ikonia> gregbrady: not really, it boots as soon as the boot sector is ready
<r00723r0> zvacet, nope.
<r00723r0> I will check.
<Simonf1> gregbrady: lol, you want so slow it down, that is a first
<pajamian> r00723r0: IMO 64 bit Linux is quite good, the main problem with it on the desktop is you need proprietary stuff such as flash and adobe outright refuses to release a 64 bit version of the flashplayer let alone anything resembling open source.
<cyclonut> thanks dystopianray that was it
<iclebyte> my ubuntu box also has a cdrom drive..
<iclebyte> ot =)
<CruX|> ikonia: and can you send me an example configuration for single user ?
<CruX|> ikonia: or i put somewhere my config, can you take a look ?
<gregbrady> simonf1, yeah, it kind of goes against everything, doesn't it?
<ikonia> CruX|: put it in a pastebin if you want
<r00723r0> pajamian, I'd be boycotting Adobe if it didn't have a complete and utter lock on all multimedia.
<pajamian> r00723r0: I hear ya
<ikonia> CruX|: although what your seeing is not a config issue
<r00723r0> The problem is that the open-source community cannot do anything better.
<r00723r0> Which is surprising since the open-source community has the best programmers in the world.
<CruX|> ikonia: yes please paste config on pastebin
<dystopianray> r00723r0: adobe has recently opened up their flash specs so expect open source players to improve at a much greater rate
<ikonia> r00723r0: if you wouldn't mind keeping your ill informed and off topic comments else where please.
<ikonia> CruX|: your problem is not a config issue
<Pici> !ot | r00723r0
<ubottu> r00723r0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<r00723r0> Pici, #ubuntu+1 reverts back here.
<piege> is it possible that http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<bazhang> please join #ubuntu-offtopic for back in the day nostalgia thanks
<CruX|> ikonia: i know but if is working for you i wanna try that too
<Pici> r00723r0: #ubuntu-offtopic doesnt
<root_____> hey! i have one problem with ubuntu and debian... when I type and I type the e character sometimes dont print the ubuntu the e character... can you help me?
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red.
<r00723r0> ikonia, and I will do, but how am I wrong?
<r00723r0> Nevermind, forget it.
<pajamian> r00723r0: feel free to chat with me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to have network manager auto-configure bluetooth connections (PAN)?
<Jeruvy> heya, switched my desktop on a 7.10 box from gnome to xfce, looks great but VNC doesn't work anymore?  It all seems running.  If I try to point to a display (box:1) I get a blank X screen, not the desktop?
<ikonia> CruX|: your not having a config issue
<qwiksand> can someone help me with VirtualBox
<GhostFish> brb
<dystopianray> qwiksand: what about it?
<eTiger13> how can i do a search and replace for a string in a folder and subfolders?
<qwiksand> i want to use it to install xp
<piege> is it just me  or http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com  is down
<nainef> you can do it with perl :)
<__nabeel> quit
<dystopianray> qwiksand: what part of that do you need help with?
<gsevil> I installed ATI driver,  the sound seem it has run to login screen, but my monitor is all black. do you know how to fix?
<getoo> when i run apt-getupdate i get a lot of "ignore"  , my guess is i need to edit my source.list
<root_____> whyn't print sometimes the ubuntu and debian the e character for example when I type my name? :S
<ArthurArchnix> Installing vbox from the deb on the website works every time, but this time I decided to use synaptic and it doesn't work. I don't think it installed the modules needed for it to hook into my kernel. BUt there are like twenty different module packages available in synaptic... which package do I install?
<dystopianray> ArthurArchnix: the one that matches the kernel you are using
<getoo> is there like a package that reinstall the source.list
<JKT8> could anyone help me with aplay -l saying "no soundcards found"? I have an Intel HD Audio 82801H, and dmesg has an alsa error: "hda-intel: no codecs initialized", this is with hardy
<bazhang> getoo: pastebin it please
<getoo> bazhang: thanx will do , give me a sec
<qwiksand> dystopianray i'm at the part where the setup has just completed and the xp disk is already in the drive, how now do it get it installed?
<dystopianray> qwiksand: setup the vm so the vm is using your cdrom drive, then start the vm
<AnthroTechie> I need to fill out a bug report but never have before, I'm don't even know how to answer some of they're questions.  Can anyone help?
<chell> what's the best tool to convert flac to mp3
<ArthurArchnix> uname -a returns "2.6.24-16-generic", but synaptic package for that kernel says "You likely do not want to install this package directly, but the virtualbox-ose-modules-generic meta package instead." But that package says "This package will always depend on the latest module available for the generic kernel image." Which is pretty meaningless.
<bazhang> AnthroTechie: what questions
<qwiksand> dystopianray i'm new at this so i'm clueless as to what you are talking about...
<ArthurArchnix> dystopianray: ^^
<csupka91> somebody have too this problem, when he type fastly the ubuntu/debian doesnt print the e character?
<dystopianray> chell: what media player do you use?
<chell> Rhythmbox
<bazhang> csupka91: not here
<hwilde> csupka91, replace the batteries in your keyboard
<getoo> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/1005160
<csupka91> it's wireless, and I can type fastly in Windows
<getoo> ;;)
<csupka91> not wireless
<csupka91> ah
<bazhang> getoo: thanks reading now
<csupka91> have cabel
<csupka91> :D
<dystopianray> qwiksand: have you created a virtual machine for xp in virtualbox?
<FloodBot1> csupka91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<getoo> bazhang: thank you
<chell> dystopianray: so any ideas?
<demonspork> how do I change the arrangement of awn icons??
<AnthroTechie> bazhang: most of them, I still have a lot to learn about computers and linux OS's
<csupka91> I type a very fastly (I am was in world championship from typing) and I have this problem :S
<dystopianray> chell: you can do it via the command line, but it won't save the tag information, amarok has some nice scripst that automate it, i'm not sure what other programs there are
<skinnymg1> hey guys having trouble with sound in feisty
<alberto_-> hi i'm italian
<bazhang> getoo: it appears that multiverse is commented out ( # )
<bazhang> !it | alberto_-
<ubottu> alberto_-: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dystopianray> ArthurArchnix: just install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<getoo> bazhang: i will take care of it , thank you
<alberto_-> there are any italian ??
<zvacet> getoo replace deb -src with deb in every line
<qwiksand> dystopianray yes i have done that and its showing that its off
<bazhang> yes alberto_- in #ubuntu-it
<xif> Hi.
<demonspork> !it > alberto_-
<roxandSLEEP> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<getoo> zvacet: thank you
<xif> Does anyone know if in Gutsy, DNS cache is on by default?
<dystopianray> qwiksand: now click the 'settings' button and there is a section to configure the cdrom device, tell it to use your drive if it has the xp cd in it
<gregL> Can anyone help me with getting files off my thumb drive?
<skinnymg1> can anyone help me with no sound in feisty
<bazhang> zvacet: that is not correct
<zvacet> bazhang : i see it now
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | gregL skinnymg1
<ubottu> gregL skinnymg1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> getoo: dont replace that
<getoo> bazhang: k :P
<polysilicon> which software can be used to capture video/images from webcam?
<hwilde> !webcam | polysilicon
<ubottu> polysilicon: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<getoo> only ,multiverse
<Paddy_EIRE> polysilicon: cheese
<bazhang> getoo: aye :)
<hwilde> can anybody explain these partition sizes to me?  http://pastebin.com/m43ca3380
<StFS> can anyone tell me why udevmonitor is not reporting any events for me when I plug/unplug my firewire web camera?
<MrFawkes> how do i fiddle with whatever is started as ubuntu boots up?
<pakratt> gregL: if it doesn't automatically mount it when you plug it in, you'll have to mount it manually using the "mount" command
<Paddy_EIRE> !fstab | MrFawkes
<ubottu> MrFawkes: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jknight> MrFawkes, as in what you see or what is and isn't booted up?
<Paddy_EIRE> MrFawkes: woops
<bazhang> MrFawkes: you want to start some apps?
<MrFawkes> started. services.
<MrFawkes> i want to disable thttpd. :)
<gregbrady> which physical hard drive does hd 2,0 refer to?
<skinnymg1> this is why none wants to use this stuff to much of a mess
<ArthurArchnix> dystopianray: I installed that package and modprobed the module and all is well. Thanks for the help.
<gregL> pakratt: it mounts but it won't allow me to get them off the drive..
<nhaines> Okay, sometimes Firefox and Nautilus begin to crash, and won't start up again.  If I restart X, I can log in with gdm, but I get a solid background for a while under than, and then a grey rectangle in the top left corner of the screen, like a window didn't finish drawing.  Nothing else happens then and I can still run console commands.  My system is in that state right now.
<dystopianray> ArthurArchnix: it provides an init script too
<bazhang> skinnymg1 what is a mess
<nhaines> gregL: Secondary Master drive.
<Chapai> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ArthurArchnix> dystopianray: Gonna go pass your tip along to the forums where I was complaining. :)
<gregL> nhaines: usb thumb drive
<pakratt> gregL: what does that mean? do you just not have permission to view the directory or do the files not show up?
<ouellettesr> hello, can some one help me? I just lost my background after a reboot and I cannot right click on the desktop, all I see is a black screen. Then I got this error message saying: Unable to set transparent background, You may be using a non compliant window manager that is not currently supported.
<ouellettesr> Im using hardy btw
<gregL> pakratt:correct
<adamw_> MrFawkes: do a sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf, then run sudo sysv-rc-conf, its a great way of starting and stoping services at boot time
<nhaines> gregL: You may be right.
<jknight> ouellettest, what wm are you using?
<bazhang> ouellettesr: try changing  the wm in session at login
<nhaines> gregbrady: gregL is right.  It's not secondary IDE controller, that'd be (1,x), sorry.
<MrFawkes> adamw_: thanks
<Chapai> ouellettesr, did you remove nautilus
<ouellettesr> jknight, using gnome, with compiz and emerald
<ouellettesr> nope I havent done anything except for reboot
<pakratt> gregL: can you access the directory as root?
<jknight> ouellettesr, can you get a failsafe terminal from gdm?
<szkud> how can you edit a or change permissions to an OSX Journaled drive?
<dystopianray> szkud: probably need a mac to do that
<bazhang> szkud: shared with ubuntu?
<ouellettesr> jknight, everything works, like panel and all my apps, just the background is black and I cannot right click
<yit4s> hey everyone
<yit4s> i need some help here
<nhaines> yit4s: just ask  :)
<Axiin> Can someone help me with installing Ubuntu on an old white box?
<ouellettesr> so yes, I can get to a terminal
<Axiin> I'm getting a Hardware abstraction layer hald
<jknight> ouellettesr, open a terminal and type in "nautilus" in the prompt, see if that works
<gregL> pakratt:: I tried using sudo but it fails..I can;t seem to get root...I am used to Fedor where i could gain root...This my first ubuntu install so a bit lost..
<szkud> bazhang: it's my macbook in target disk mode plugged into my linux computer
<ouellettesr> Axiin, white boxes are not supported
<Axiin> where do I start trying to troubleshoot this?
<qwiksand> dystopianray that means i should check "Mount CD/DVD Drive, Host CD/DVD Drive and Enable passthrough"?
<yit4s> well, i cant get my wireless working on ubuntu. currently using the hardy heron
<szkud> it shows up as read-only
<gregbrady> nhaines, sorry I never got the original reply from gregL.  Which physical drive is hd 2,0?
<ouellettesr> Axxin just kidding
<soulc> ok hardy not printing anyone?
<Axiin> .... I was going to say =)
<pakratt> gregL: to get to a regular root shell, just use "sudo -s"
<Chapai> ouellettesr, can you open my computer or places, if it gives you an error about icon.. you need to reinstall nautilus
<dystopianray> qwiksand: no need to enable passthrough, just use the host cdrom
<nhaines> gregbrady: He said it's the first USB thumbdrive.  Assuming you don't have more than one IDE controller this is probably correct.
<yit4s> i need to get my wireless working
<xopey> yit4s: what wireless hardware are you using?
<ouellettesr> jknight, nautilus opens my home folder
<bazhang> szkud: target disk mode? what are you trying to do?
<qwiksand> dystopianray yeah done..whats next?
<ouellettesr> Chapai, yeah works fine
<Axiin> The reason I specified it was a white box is because I'm not exactly sure what hardware is in it. I sort of bought it at a church rummage sale...
<gregbrady> nhaines, I think there is some confusion here.  I have no usb drives.  Just 3 hard drives.
<dystopianray> qwiksand: start the vm
<yit4s> atheros built in wireless card
<bazhang> Axiin: pastebin the contents of lshw please
<gregL> pakratt : tried that (Googled) didn't work either.. I will go back and try again..thanks..
<Axiin> I just want to make a server so I can remote to it while I'm at work and not worry about breaking some work hardware =)
<szkud> bazhang: I'm trying to remove some files that screw up the boot: http://unsanity.com/support.php?vf=43
<jknight> ouellettesr, and it doesn't restore the background?  strange.  try typing in "nautilus -replace"
<neocrypter> IM back I folowed the binary driver install guide and it still messes up, any ideas its like its not really instlling the fglrx drivers, and the xorg.conf seems to be missing a lot of stuff I dot the aticonfig --initial and it errors saying there are no entries for a device driver.. its rather problemtic
<Axiin> How do I do that Baz?
<nhaines> gregbrady: (2,0) would be the primary drive on a second IDE controller.
<ouellettesr> Axxin you might want to look into xubuntu
<ek> Xubuntu is great.
<gregbrady> nhaines, thanks!
<eTiger13> why is this line not working for a search and replace?: find ./ -type f -exec sed -i 's/$mosConfig_sef = '0';/$mosConfig_sef = '1';/' {} \;
<Axiin> xubuntu? I've never used a distro other than normal Ubuntu?
<yit4s> i searched something on google, tried it and i screwd
<bazhang> szkud: best to do that directly with your mac
<DanaG> Well.... CGROUP_SCHED fixes SOME of the audio dropouts.....
<szkud> bazhang: it's preventing me from even booting to the command line on my mac
<nhaines> Axiin: Xubuntu is a supported variant of Ubuntu.
<DanaG> but..... I still get dropouts when I close my laptop lid.
<nhaines> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<xopey> yit4s: what wireless hardware are you using?
<ek> eTiger13: s/sed -i/sed -i .bak/
<szkud> bazhang: that's why I'm trying to remove those files remotely
<Axiin> Whats different about it compared to ubuntu?
<dtolj> How to disable sound in Linux?
<bazhang> szkud: what you are trying will further damage it--best to ask in ##apple
<yit4s> i'm using atheros wireless card
<yit4s> came with my alptop
<xopey> yit4s: have you installed madwifi?
<szkud> bazhang: alright
<ouellettesr> jknight, that command does not work, it doesn't recognize -replace as an option
<Le1> how  would I go about restoring any remains of a broken partition? I can only seem to see it in testdisk
<Chapai> what is the format for scp when already sshed in the box
<nhaines> Axiin: Instead of GNOME it has Xfce, instead of OpenOffice.org it has Abiword and Gnumeric, etc.  You can still install anything from Ubuntu because it is still Ubuntu.
<neeto> I want to disable tooltips in gdm.
<yit4s> i did
<pakratt> gregL: so you're not able to get sudo to work at all? the password should just be the same as your regular user password. if that doesn't work, i'm lost, sorry
<qwiksand> dystopianray VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<xopey> yit4s: sorry, i'm coming in to the covo late. you may have already answered that
<eTiger13> ek, huh?
<d0Ck> is it possible to update ubuntu straight from 6.10 to 8.04 ?
<xopey> yit4s: do you see anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages to help?
<DanaG> I still think madwifi is bad naming.
<yit4s> but i dont know whether it's working cuz i'm a newb
<DanaG> It's atheros, not MADtheros...
<dystopianray> qwiksand: you need to install and load the virtualbox kernel modules
<Axiin> Nhaines: would that help my "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald" problem?
<neocrypter> dont suppose there is a specific channel for ubuntu ati problems is there lol
<DanaG> so where the heck do they get "MAD" from?  Mutually Assured Destruction?
<Axiin> It's been hanging here for like... 2 hours
<nhaines> d0Ck: No, you must upgrade from one release to another.
<solusian> babolat: Are you there? I fixed the problem.
<gregL> pakratt: yes it works for all other things except that drive..I may have to ftp the files to myself....
<Axiin> he sysadmin here at work says it's an issue, and for me to google how to fix it but I'm not even sure where to start =)
<yit4s> hmmm
<nhaines> Axiin: Probably not, but it will probably run faster if you do get things working.  Xubuntu wasn't my suggestion.  :)
<ek> eTiger13: If you're using 'sed -i', you should suppy a .bak extension so the backup file is created. Also, run with '-e' as well. Try: sed -i .bak -e "s|old_string|new_string|"
<JKT8> since no one answered me right away here, I just posted my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779052 if anyone is willing to take a look, thanks!
<yit4s> ii'm not sure cuz i'm a total newb
<babolat> solusian: so sorry, whicj problem was that again?
<d0Ck> nhaines: and from CD, if i have my hardy burned there ?
<ouellettesr> Axxin the biggest advantage to running Xubuntu is because it uses less system resources to run the OS. Perfect for older pc's
<Le1> how would I go about restoring data from a partition?
<Axiin> ahhhh
<polysilicon> I installed ubuntu-desktop package from kubuntu, my boot screen still shows the kubuntu logo. how can I change this to ubuntu logo? I have selected GDM and disabled KDM
<solusian> babolat: WiFi suddenly stopped workig for no reason at all.. Here's how I fixed it..
<yit4s> i did tried madwifi thing but i'm not sure whether it;s working or not
<Axiin> Thank you Ouellettsr
<pakratt> gregL: what file system is it? is it mounted correctly?
<ouellettesr> np
<xopey> yit4s: are you using network manager
<qwiksand> dystopainray so go back to synatpic and install all the modules there
<fde> polysilicon: throw /usr/bin/gdm into /etc/X11/default-desktop-manager
<Axiin> Ok... so what IS this "Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald" ?
<nhaines> d0Ck: It doesn't matter.  You still must upgrade to 7.04, then 7.10, and then you can upgrade to 8.04 LTS (from CD if you have it).
<xintron> I need a good music player that can handle my iPod and last.fm submits
<babolat> solusian: well, my congrats to you ;)
<solusian> babolat: I tried a usb wifi dongle in between, that didn't really work out.. so I downloaded a .deb from wicd and removed network-manager through the synaptic manager. Installed wicd and that fixed it.
<MythGuy> Can anyone help me with reading/writing my NTFS drive?
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red. do i need a GTK theme?
<bogey-> You can go LTS to LTS
<nhaines> Axiin: It's a standard status notification.  HAL is software that sits between the hardware and other services to make it easier to support softwrae.
<babolat> solusian: clever and creative u are ;)
<bazhang> !ntfs | MythGuy
<solusian> babolat: Just thought I'd share considering that you had others inquire about the issue as well. Maybe it'll help for them as well.
<ubottu> MythGuy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<gregL> pakratt: Yes it is mounted...i can view the files,just not able to retrive them...
<eTiger13> ek, how do i make it search within a specific file?
<atlef> xintron: what about amarok or rhytmbox?
<nhaines> bogey-: He's starting with 6.10.
<gil> hi
<polysilicon> fde, I did that
<bogey-> ohh
<d0Ck> nhaines: is it possible to uninstall ubuntu without affecting any other OSs on my pc ?
<bogey-> then its a do-release-upgrade for him
<Le1> how would I restore parts of an ext3 partition?
<dtolj> eTiger13: use grep "search" "file"
<xopey> yit4s: have you gone out to the madwifi website to see if your specific hardware is supported
<xintron> atlef: Well, I have amarok but it doesn't find my iPod automatically
<bazhang> le1 what happened
<dystopianray> qwiksand: install the virtualbox modules for your kernel
<pakratt> gregL: what are the permissions of the files? it sounds like you have permission to read the directory but not the files
<babolat> solusian: will remember that.. though u coming in and helping out in the room might be a better idea if we want people to get fixin'
<nhaines> d0Ck: yes, it is, but if you have GRUB installed on your Ubuntu partition, it is hazardous.  Removing Ubuntu's partitions and then reinstalling Ubuntu 8.04 will let you boot everything again.
<yit4s> i did but i'm not so sure with everything as i dont know nothing about linux/ubuntu
<solusian> Yeah, true enough!
<solusian> I have some spare time now anyway, so may as well.
<eTiger13> dtolj, im trying to do a search and replace on a folder and its subdirs looking for a line in a specific file in each of those subdirs
<ek> eTiger13: As dtolj says. Or, you can state the file's name with -name "filename" to find.
<Le1> bazhang: well it got wiped, some stuff got overwritten, i'm hoping I can at least restore parts of my home directory, such as my Firefox bookmarks. I can see the partition if I do a scan in testdisk
<jack_> anyone know a good way to record streamed audio?
<gregL> pakratt: let me check...
<jack_> audacity just isn't working :S
<ouellettesr> does anyone else have any idea why my background is black / not working?
<ek> eTiger13: Ah. I see what you mean. You only want it to create backups and replace in files that contain 'string'?
<neocrypter> looking for a ubuntu ati expert before I break my desk from banging my head on it :D
<bazhang> le1 best option is to get a live system rescue cd from www.distrowatch.com imo
<yit4s> xopey: i need a clear solution, those from the web confuse me
<Le1> ill go see
<Le1> thanks
<gvorr> ouellettesr: i had that problem too
<gvorr> i had to log out a couple times
<ouellettesr> gvorr with hardy?
<gvorr> ya
<ouellettesr> ok ill try that
<eTiger13> ek, yeah, im trying to change a config option in a file that is in every subfolder
<d0Ck> nhaines: when i am installing 8.04 i just have to delete ubuntu partition ?
<gil> i have a problem with Kubuntu 8.04 can you help me?
<babolat> !ask | gil
<ubottu> gil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Le1> thats a point, how do I burn a disc when I am booting with a live CD already?
<nhaines> d0Ck: Yes, that's basically it.
<ouellettesr> gvorr, lol that worked
<dtolj> eTiger13: you can use something like this: find . -iname "*" -exec grep -H "search query" {} \;
<gil> ok tankyou
<pajamian> eTiger13: perl in combination with find works well for that.
<d0Ck> nhaines: and what file system does it have ?
<gvorr> ouellettesr: good stuff
<gil> is a problem with ati drivers
<ek> eTiger13: find . -type f -exec grep -q "search_string" {} \; -exec sed -i .bak -e "s|old_string|new_string|" {} \;
<d0Ck> nhaines: to identify it
<babolat> ﻿ouellettesr: :) -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToRipRealaudioStreamsToMp3
<dtolj> eTiger13: this only finds the querry in all files in curr dir dont know about replacing it
<xintron> atlef: Do you know if amarok och rythmbox handles iPod Playlist folders?
<eTiger13> pajamian, do you have the syntax i could use
<gregL> pakratt: I unpluged the drive and put it back in now it seems to work...Thanks for the suggestions....
<anas> how to get virtualbox to work with usb
<nhaines> d0Ck: ext3fs by default.  You may also want to delete the swap and have the installer use the "largest contiguous free space" to make repartitioning automatic.
<anas> ?
<bazhang> anas the ose one does not
<yit4s> i'll rephrase my problem: i need to get my atheros wireless card to work on ubuntu hardy. i'm only a day old user ubuntu. can anybody help me??
<babolat> gil: more infor on your problem would make stuff easier for us :)
<ek> eTiger13: What I just typed is something I use all the time. It'll work.
<atlef> xintron: see, now you lost me. I have no idea. But try their homepages for more info
<pajamian> eTiger13: find . -name filename -print0 | xargs -0 perl -pi -e 's/foo/bar/'
<anas> how to get virtualbox to work with usb ?
<dtolj> eTiger13: yea i would go with what ek said
<babolat> !wireless | ﻿yit4s
<Chapai> how do i use scp when already in the system
<ubottu> ﻿yit4s: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ouellettesr> wth i just got logged out?? or x just crashed on me
<gil> ok tank you i have a problem also with language
<bazhang> anas get the one from their website
<gil> sorry
<xintron> atlef: okej, do you have any clue how to get amarok to autodetect my iPod?
<anas> bazhang thanks
<d0Ck> nhaines: so i just delete the ext3 partition and thats all ?
<atlef> xintron: it should do that by default
<bazhang> gil what is the problem
<bazhang> xintron: this is gutsy or hardy
<nhaines> d0Ck: That and the swap partition.  You can run the Desktop CD and do it from there.  Just turn swap off first (right-click on it in GPartEd) ebfore deleting.
<ouellettesr> lo jabba grew a tail
<eTiger13> ek, am i supposed to replace the .bak with something? it just repeated cant read .bak no such file over and over
<babolat> gil: all in ONE line.provide all the relevant details to your issue.. and append the name of the person u're talking to if there is ;)
<MythGuy> my NTFS partition refuses to be mounted.
<nhaines> d0Ck: After all that, run the installer.  But remember that this will delete all your Ubuntu data.
<subopt> I'm running 7.10 on i386. My Update Manager is offering to upgrade me to '8.04 LTS'. Is upgrading this way as risky as this kinda' thing used to be? Or should i just back up what i need, and reinstall all from scratch?
<yit4s> i installed madwifi (i think i did( but i'm not sure it worked or not
<xintron> bazhang: Now you lost me
<MythGuy> >_>
<pajamian> eTiger13: ek's will work too, I'm just more of a perl person so I tend to use perl.
<MatBoy> is it possible to specify on what monitor a application should start ?
<shane2peru> anyone know of a good contact mangagement program?
<bazhang> xintron: which version of ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04
<babolat> subopt: not really, if you've got a decent Internet connection and all your updates ar good
<ek> eTiger13: No. The .bak is the extension that should be added to the old file after sed has replaced it with the new file.
<xintron> 8.04
<ikonia> shane2peru: sugarcrm
<ouellettesr> subopt it should be fine if your make a tinfoil hat and wear it during the process
<bazhang> xintron: which app? amarok gtkpod or what
<shane2peru> ikonia, I have looked at that, it is a bit more complex than I need
<subopt> MatBoy: Some apps support it, like emacs/xemacs. Some don't.
<gil> iif I install drivers ati the PC is overheated and it is not extinguished
<eTiger13> ek, it didnt
<xintron> bazhang: amarok
<neocrypter> is the info here still valid as of 8.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665
<shane2peru> ikonia, and a bit complex to install too. :)  Any others?
<robin__> hiya guys!
<ikonia> shane2peru: search the repo's
<ikonia> shane2peru: there may be others in tehre
<soulc> anyone know about cups breaking on an upgrade?
<MatBoy> subopt, because all applications are starting on a different monitor after upgrading to hardy :S
<subopt> So, i've got one vote *for* the upgrade, one *against*.
<babolat> gil: which driver have u installed?
<robin__> tried to install xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, which worked fine.
<shane2peru> ikonia, I've looked, nothing really stands out,
<Le1> how would I restore data from a partially erased ext3 partition? i cant burn a disc because im already in a live cd
<ouellettesr> subopt, i did it everything went fine
<ek> eTiger13: Hrm. Try '-i.bak' (No space between '-i' and '.back')
<robin__> onely when I try to log in, it doesnt. not even the splash screen comes up.
<ek> s/.back/.bak/
<ikonia> shane2peru: there you go then
<gil> ati for my video card ati radeon x 1600 512mb
<subopt> MatBoy: Can't help you w/that. Sorry.
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red. do i need a GTK theme?
<ravious> I'm having some problems with xorg.conf.  I have two displays, each on their own video card.. One onboard and the other pci. I can get one or the other to work at any given time, but never together.. anyone have any ideas?
<MatBoy> subopt, NP!
<ek> ls
<shane2peru> ikonia, I guess I will have to give sugarcrm another look, thanks
<ek> Oopsie!
<ikonia> shane2peru: enjoy
<subopt> ouellettesr: Guess i'll do the backup, then give it a try. Thanks.
<bazhang> xintron: quit amarok; (not to system tray fully quit); attach ipod; open amarok; configure device in amarok settings; transfer files , etc.; remove (safely in amarok) then umount from destop (rioght click) done
<ouellettesr> np
<John_S> Can someone tell me what the "ssb" module is? Is it related to USB devices?
<neocrypter> hey gil you said your sys overheated, but you got the drivers to work right?
<neocrypter> How lol
<babolat> gil: have u installed Restricted Drivers for ur graphics card?
<gregbrady> is edubuntu something that can be installed within ubuntu....like installing kde (kubuntu)?
<gil> the same thing happens with all the drivers I try to install
<bazhang> gregbrady: it is an addon in hardy
<Le1> how would I restore data from a partially erased ext3 partition? i cant burn a disc because im already in a live cd
<neocrypter> the restricted package dosent work for me nor dose the fglrx i get from apt so im lost
<nhaines> John_S: ssb is support for the Sonics Silicon Backplane bus.
<bazhang> le1 let me think for a minute
<lcarledwards> Hi everyone.  I need a new gpg key and am on a powerpc
<xtyny> test..
<babolat> gil: try adding the name to the line you type in :)
<nullie> how should I setup additional locale?
<gil> yes i try with all
<Le1> ok
<ravious> anyone have any exp with xorg.conf? (dual videocard setup)
<ikonia> ravious: yup
<gil> but i have the same problems
<eTiger13> ek, should i be using -exec or xarg?
<gilster32> i need some help with manual dual-booting vista and heron without grub. can anyone give me a hand?
<nhaines> gregbrady: yes it is.  You can use the add-on CD or install the 'edubuntu-desktop' package.
<gregbrady> bazhang:  installed via synaptic?
<ravious> mind if i send you a tell?
<John_S> nhaines: OK, can you elaborate? :) What is the Sonics Silicon Backplane bus?
<yit4s> again: i just installed madwifi. i think i messed up along the way and i got no result. is there any simpler way to resolve this wireless issue?? the wireless wont show up at Network applet
<ikonia> ravious: I'd rather you asked in the channel
<gil> the card iit is not out of order
<babolat> gil: no. i mean here on the channel, so that we could follow lines easier.. u know when the messages go out *bold*
<gregbrady> nhaines, thanks yet again!
<bazhang> Le1: burn the iso to usb, boot from that then load the rescue cd (not yet burned) download iso--burn it then reboot via the cd
<babolat> !video | gil
<ubottu> gil: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jabba__> is the owner of ubottu aware that privmsg is turned off for unregistered users?
<ravious> ﻿I'm having some problems with xorg.conf.  I have two displays, each on their own video card.. One onboard and the other pci. I can get one or the other to work at any given time, but never together.. anyone have any ideas?
<gil> my linees?
<gil> sory
<gil> ops
<gil>  sorry
<FloodBot1> gil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nhaines> John_S: I can't elaborate.  :)  It looks like it's used in systems with Broadcom chipsets among other things.
<ikonia> ravious: what video card ar eyou using ?
<ek> eTiger13: Either/or. Although, xarg runs a little bit faster than -exec.
<bazhang> !enter | gil
<ubottu> gil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Le1> bazhang: i dont have any spare USB memory sticks either...
<nhaines> John_S: Google wasn't more helpful than that.
<gilster32> i didnt do that
<selocol> Hello, I just made a big mistake and was wondering if someone could help me. I deleted a file called "eggdrop" which was a shortcut to start the program I think. Because I can no longer start my eggdrop bot by typing ./eggdrop. Is there an easy way to recreate this file? Thanks...
<gil> ?
<eTiger13> ek so would i just replace -exec with -xarg?
<ravious> onboard is a  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE and the pci is an nvidia 440mx
<dtolj> gil: its already hard to read as it
<Le1> is there no data recovery tools for ubuntu?
<ek> eTiger13: No. xarg is incorporated differently.
<babolat> gil: please try those links above that ubottu gave u.. then get back to us here if u still hav probs
<solusian> selocol: Completely deleted?
<gil> no
<selocol> solusian: Yes just that file
<Jappsta> @selocol: I suppose you've checked you trash?
<ek> eTiger13: It would be piped.
<bazhang> le1 hmm then you have to try testdisk and photorec (mostly just for phtos though) without a usb key you are in a really tough spot--what about an external hdd
<ek> Well, generally.
<drivetrax> EGGDROP -- get the latest tar of an eggdrop, eggheads.org
<John_S> nhaines: OK, thanks for the info. If I want to find info about other modules, is there some good place I can go looking?
<selocol> Jappsta: where's the trash folder?
<babolat> gil: no? what do u mean "no" ?
<Le1> bazhang: nope
<pajamian> Le1: there is a partition recivery tool, but I just can't for the life of me recall the name.
<xintron> bazhang: Still doesn't work. amarok doesn't find my iPod
<ikonia> drivetrax: why are you tellling us this ?
<Le1> :(
<eTiger13> ek, the reason im asking is that i am going to be search through about 750,000 files.
<gilster32> can someone help me out with deleting GRUB?
<drivetrax> ikonia,  a person delete eggdrop
<nhaines> John_S: to be honest, I don't know what it is, but I'm sure one exists.  :)
<Le1> it was partially erased and I really need to get the .mozilla dir back out of my home directory
<gil> now  I am not using kubuntu but an other os
<selocol> Jappsta: When I deleted the file it even told me that it would be permanent...so
<bazhang> le1 usb keys are really cheap; either that or no bookmarks really
<ikonia> gilster32: you need to overwrite it with a different boot loader
<babolat> glister32: delete grub or entries in it?
<pajamian> le1 partially erased how?
<gil> if you can give me a link
<selocol> drivetrax: I extracted the tar and could not find that file
<John_S> nhaines: OK, fair enough! Thanks for the help.
<nhaines> John_S: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
<bazhang> xintron: you followed all my steps? what exact ones did not work-->please specify
<dtolj> eTiger13: xarg creats a process for every earch since you have so many files it will create multiple processes which is what you dont want
<Le1> another distribution installed, but my sda (where my stuff is) was sdb to the installer
<gil> or some suggestion
<drivetrax> selckin,  eggdrop is run.. eggdrop make (namedbot).conf
<babolat> gil: well, read on nevertheless so that u know where to get what u want the next time u're on that Ubuntu machine :)
<Le1> so it went and installed over my old drive
<ek> eTiger13: You would replace -exec with | xargs -0.
<bazhang> gil we gave you some links please read them
<pajamian> Le1: I remember, it's testdisk
<gil> ok tankyou
<eTiger13> ek, is there a way to make this verbose so i can see what files it is creating?
<lcarledwards> can anyone help me?  where is the repository for the main|multiverse|universe that has a pgp key?
<babolat> !video | gil
<ubottu> gil: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<qwiksand> help! help!
<Le1> pajamian: I have testdisk, but I cant get it to restore anything...
<xintron> bazhang: I opened options in amarok, tried autodetect device, didn't find anything. Added the device (as Apple iPod media device), pressed the "connect" button under the devices section
<pajamian> Le1: how exactly was the data erased?
<bazhang> le1 keep in mind that this is a remote possibility at best
<Aruza> could i get some help setting up evolution with exchange?
<dtolj> eTiger13: grep -H
<gilster32> what i want to do is this-- i have vista installed and then i have ubuntu installe on 2nd hardrive. I had originally specified that i want the Bootloader to be installed ond 1st drive where vista is. That is all working fine but now i want to remove the bootloader all together and manually select which HDD to boot to from bios.
<drivetrax> selckin,  are you in a shell.. on another person's pc
<pajamian> Le1: were the files erased?
<neocrypter> is there a current ati setup guide that works for 8.04? cause I have tried the binary guide and it dosent work for me
<Le1> i have no idea
<xintron> bazhang: Then I get "No mounted iPod found".
<Le1> They were accidentally wiped, as I said, I only really need my Firefox bookmarks back
<COolZer0> slt
<Le1> hopefully they can still be restored
<COolZer0> slt
<nhaines> I just lost all grey text on my system.
<xintron> bazhang: If I instead select "Generic audio player" and connect (same path) I get the list of the dir's and files on the iPod
<Aruza> could i get some help setting up evolution with exchange OWA?
<gil> sorry you have also a link that it explains like applying of the patch to of the sw?
<ravious> ikonia:  onboard  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE, pci nvidia gforce 440mx
<bazhang> xintron: the ipod was first disconnected? or you did this with the ipod connected and amarok already open-->try gtkpod and rhythmbox and report any errors you get there as well
<babolat> glister32: is it even possible to load an OS without a boot manager?
<pajamian> Le1: try magicrescue
<dtolj> nhaines: lolz
<Le1> pajamian: is it an installable package?
<babolat> gil: *sw* ?
<ikonia> ravious: ok, so you have to use xinerama, have you got any of that setup
<xintron> bazhang: I ejected and then attached again
<gil> software
<marycarmen> hi there, brasero does not seem to be able to burn DVD-R discs.. what can I do? dvd+r are fine
<pajamian> Le1: yes, I found it by searching synaptic
<nhaines> Maybe the video driver isn't doing so good.  What's a good, quick way to find my system stats?
<Le1> thanks
<ek> eTiger13: find . -type f -print | xargs -0 grep -q "search_string" | xargs -0 sed -i.bak -e "s|old_string|new_string|"
<pajamian> Le1: I wouldn't hold out much hope, though.
<xintron> bazhang: It works in rhythmbox (but I used amarok last time I run linux and love it)
<markgreene> Hey guys. When I boot my laptop into Ubuntu, but leave the lid closed while booting, the login screen does not ever appear after boot.  I can press CTRL + ALT + Backspace, and the screen will pop up some text like it always does LIKE it's restarting, but still no login screen. I can also switch to virtual terminals and use them just fine.
<ravious> ikonia: yes, i have it set to on in the server options
<bazhang> xintron: then try the method that worked and try transferring some files to it
<babolat> gil: whicj software?
<Chapai> how do i get my usb card to work, the led lights, blinks and then go off.
<Le1> pajamian: :(
<babolat> gil: which software?
<ikonia> ravious: so have you setup 2 displays and 1 screen ?
<qwiksand> hello anyone?
<ikonia> qwiksand: anyone what ?
<gilster32> babolat: well ubuntu gives you the option of not isntalling GRUB at all. thats what i want
<ek> eTiger13: You can use something like: -exec echo 'Editing file {}' \;
<coolkid112> Can anyone tell me how to make my menu bar appear again?
<Le1> GParted still sees it, its 230GB
<ek> eTiger13: That will tell you each file that had "search_string".
<pajamian> Le1: if you need to be able to write the files somewhere I would recommend that you either get a usb stick, or connect to a samba or nfs share on another computer.
<gil> in a wiki they said to apply a patch to the drivers ati...
<Rabiddog> Does someone know how to overcome the following error "ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel"
<bazhang> coolkid112: what happened to it you want to reset panels to defualt?
<ravious> Ikonia: I have 2 devices, 2 displays, and 2 screens
<coolkid112> Yeah
<gil> :X
<eTiger13> ek, would i just add that at the end of the line?
<coolkid112> The pannels just dissapeared
<ikonia> ravious: let me see if I can get access to my box at home to show you an example
<solusian> Le1: There should be a backup folder of your bookmarks.
<babolat> gilster32: have u tried the grub howto on ubuntuforums?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | coolkid112
<ubottu> coolkid112: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ravious> ikonia: ok
<qwiksand> since i downloaded the modules from synaptic for virtualbox and restarted the resolution has changed and all, its even saying that nothing was found for the sound
<xintron> bazhang: Bah, it's slow loading more than 10000 songs from the ipod :(
<Le1> pajamian: i should be able to use Ubuntu's ramdisk at the moment and then put them online for later, because .mozilla shouldnt be big :)
<Fogel1497> When I use the media buttons on my keyboard like 'volume up' , 'volume down' , or 'mute', nothing happens. I see on the screen that the volume bar goes up or down accordingly, but the actual sound output is not effected.
<balzac> hello
<coolkid112> ok thanks, i will try it now =]
<Fogel1497> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<pajamian> Le1: ok, good luck
<qwiksand> how can i get things back to normal?
<Le1> thanks
<bazhang> xintron: it sees the ipod? good news then
<balzac> I have a question about decompressing files in bash
<babolat> gil: try reading up first on those howtos (the links) then you might get what you're looking for....
<solusian> Le1: Did that help / work?
<hischild> !ask | balzac
<ubottu> balzac: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<balzac> suppose I want to extract an archive so that the directory inside doesn't exist and it releases the contents of the first dir
<xintron> bazhang: It sees the ipod, loads the songs and I can listen to them using rhythmbox, but I would like to use amarok if possible
<Le1> solusian: there wont be a backup of them if the entire partition was partly erased
<eddyMul> I am running Vista on KVM on Hardy with user-mode networking. After running fine for 2 days, my Vista VM now cannot obtain IP from QEMU's DHCP server, and reverted back to ZeroConf IP addresses. Any suggestions on what I can do to fix this?
<gil> ok tank you
<ikonia> balzac: tar files paths are absoulte
<Aruza> could i get some help setting up evolution with exchange OWA?
<gil> good evening
<Fogel1497> ﻿When I use the media buttons on my keyboard like 'volume up' , 'volume down' , or 'mute', nothing happens. I see on the screen that the volume bar goes up or down accordingly, but the actual sound output is not effected.
<qwiksand>  since i downloaded the modules from synaptic for virtualbox and restarted the resolution has changed and all, its even saying that nothing was found for the sound
<solusian> Le1: Ouch, okay. I missed that bit. In general, every FireFox version above version 1.5 will back up the bookmarks several times a day to a folder inside the profile folder.
<balzac> ikonia: I wish I could pop open a directory and release its contents into the parent directory
<babolat> gil: don't hesitate to ask again if nothin works for you
<bazhang> xintron: did you not say that amarok could them when used as generic? try that if you must though sounds less than ideal imo
<balzac> is there no way to do that?
<neocrypter> sigh has there been anyone else haveing huge problems with the ati setup in 8.04? or am i a uniqe noob since none of the guides work for me and I follow them step for step
<ikonia> balzac: you can't
<balzac> that's dumb
<ikonia> ravious: I can't access my machine, will you be around in 40 minutes
<Chapai> how do i get my usb card to work, the led lights, blinks and then go off.
<dtolj> I am trying to remove a linux module but it dosnt let me, says Fetal error module in use. This is the sound module snd
<Fogel1497> Neocrypter i had some trouble. What card do you have?
<ikonia> balzac: no, the person who tar'd it up put abousute paths on it
<neocrypter> the x700
<xintron> bazhang: No, the folders were listed that way. But the playlists etc doesn't work and then there's no point in using amarok
<nhaines> neocrypter: You should use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers to set up the proprietary ATI drivers.
<balzac> right
<balzac> but after it's decompressed
<qwiksand> can anyone help me out here?
<babolat> Chapai: It doesn't appear in Computer so that you cud mount it?
<bazhang> xintron: no probs with amarok and ipods here-->that is strange
<solusian> !anyone | qwiksand
<ubottu> qwiksand: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<balzac> I've always wanted to be able to delete a directory but not its contents. Delete the container and release the contents to the parent dir.
<rtm1981> Hello... another stupid question, if you all could bear with me :) I want to install a program, and it has a list of requirements of what needs to already be installed on my computer.. how can I check to see if what I already have installed meets the requirements?  E.g is there an easy way for me to see if I have "glib-2.13.0" or better installed?
<noelferreira> i have a huge bug in 8.04. sometimes  when i press a key it indefinitely writes it till i press other key. sometimes ctrl button doesn't function as well. i thought there was something with acpi because my brightness level was changing automaticaly. however i disable it and it continuous the same. it's impossible have a computer like this :(. any help?
<Signius> I just logged into my ubuntu laptop that i not touched for months and having a problem witht he su password its saying its incorrect but if i go through the gui update manager and use the same password it accepts it apart from 3 package authentication problems
<Aruza> when using evolution and configuring exchange i get to the poit to put in the OWA address and click authenticate and i get Could not configure Exchange account because
<Aruza> an unknown error occurred. Check the URL,
<Aruza> username, and password, and try again.
<Chapai> nope babolat am not even sure if it detects it at all
<balzac> shouldn't I be able to do something so simple and useful?
<bogey-> rtm1981: the ./configure script will tell you. Also apt-get will autoresolv dependicies
<babolat> ﻿rtm1981: Synaptic Package Manager
<neocrypter> kk Ill try that, I just enabled the restricted drivers when it poped up on the bar and said they were available lol, dosent that techniqly take you to the same thing
<phoenix5002> my volume keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore.  It's weird because when I mute it with the keyboard it shows the mute symbol at bottom of the screen, but it doesn't change my actual volume I can still hear things.  however, the volume icon in the top right bar works normally.
<bazhang> rtm1981: that is not the way t o install things-->use the software repos
<Le1> what the hell
<Fogel1497> Qwiksand will it let you change your resolution back? If you right click applications, edit the menu, you can turn on the button for 'Screens and Graphics' in the 'Other' category. Try changing it back in there
<coolkid112> Well guys, my menus still arent there =[. When i typed  <﻿gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel> in the terminal all it said was "No process killed"
<chell> has anyone else experienced *very* occasional weird artifacts when using compiz? (I've switched DVI ports and restarted compiz now and haven't had problems since but I'd like to whether this was just me or a general bug)?
<randomguy2332> I have a problem with modprobe
<vignesh> rtm1981, use sudo apt-get install glib-2.13.0 .. this will install the latest... or will notify u if u already have the latest..
<randomguy2332> everytime i try to load a library, i get an error Cannot allocate memory
<Le1> what "recipe" should I use for restoring the whole .mozilla dir?
<babolat> Chapai: and you've tried it on other systems ? the stick i mean
<randomguy2332> Can anyone help?
<nhaines> chell: If they were occasional, it should be fine.
<nhaines> !ask | chell
<ubottu> chell: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ek> eTiger13: You can. Sure.
<Chapai> it works on windoz but not on any ubuntu i have babolat
<xle1> hello, Im have problem with: python and gtk
<ek> eTiger13: But, being as you're sticking with xargs, you should use that instead of -exec as well.
<xle1> it dont run
<chell> nhaines: someone suggested that my PC might not have a sufficient power supply but heavy 3d gaming in vista worked fine so I don't think it's that
<ek> eTiger13: | xargs -0 echo {} -
<phoenix5002> ﻿my volume keyboard shortcuts don't work anymore.  It's weird because when I mute it with the keyboard it shows the mute symbol at bottom of the screen, but it doesn't change my actual volume I can still hear things.  however, the volume icon in the top right bar works normally.
<babolat> Chapai: oh.. one moment pls
<ek> ... IIRC.
<neocrypter> brb rebooting out of the live cd
<xle1> http://pastebin.com/d2639d3e2
<_adriaan_> chell: yeah, occasional glitches are pretty common (see what I did there? :))
<Fogel1497> Phoenix5002 i got the exact same problem. Lemme know if you find a solution
<nhaines> chell: Yes, that's a possibility but you've probably ruled that out then.
<phoenix5002> Fogel1497: it started doing it when I messed around with Compiz settings
<Fogel1497> It happened for me when I changed my theme, I tried going back to default and nothing.l
<rtm1981> hmmm
<rtm1981> will i get kicked if i copy paste an error msg? :)
<rtm1981> it's 6-7 lines
<bazhang> rtm use pastebin
<bazhang> !paste | rtm1981
<ubottu> rtm1981: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rtm1981> thanks :)
<bazhang> rtm1981: so yes :)
<Signius> How can it accept the root password for the GUI update manager but not for SU in a Shell ?
<chell> okay I won't worry about it then anymore
<coolkid112> Ah
<coolkid112> Anyone have anymore ideas about the menu panels?
<babolat> Chapai: try this in a terminal --> "tail -f /var/log/messages" then pastebin what u get
<fde> Signius: It's not accepting the root password... it is using sudo
<pajamian> ek: you missed that when using xargs -0 it needs to be used with -print0 in find, not -print
<Pici> !sudo | Signius
<ubottu> Signius: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<babolat> Chapai: try this in a terminal --> "tail -f /var/log/messages" then plug the USB in and  pastebin what u get
<Fogel1497> Coolkid your trying to get your panels back?
<moveax> I have a local mirror setup on my LAN for Ubuntu Hardy. I want to run the minimal installation but when I try and use the mirror as a point of installation, it says it can't download a certain file (it doesn't name the file) - anyone have ideas what I need to have on the mirror for it to act as an installation point? Does it need the source archives too?
<coolkid112> yeah
<smallfoot-> its so annoying flash dont ahve sound if you play music
<coolkid112> They like randomly disspeared
<noelferreira> i have a huge bug in 8.04. sometimes  when i press a key it indefinitely writes it till i press other key. sometimes ctrl button doesn't function as well. i thought there was something with acpi because my brightness level was changing automaticaly. however i disable it and it continuous the same. it's impossible have a computer like this :(. any help?
<AnthroTechie> hey I'm having problems with Banshee in Hardy, here's the output when I try to run it via the command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9538/
<calc> noelferreira: known bug
<qwiksand> fogel1497 no, it will not allow me to change it back. i'm not seeing the correct resolution 1440x900
<Chapai> k babolat
<calc> noelferreira: it will be fixed soon (or may already be) in hardy-updates
<Signius> ubotto: so when i type su in the shell what password should i use ? surely its the same as the gui manager one
<calc> noelferreira: its a kernel bug of some sort from what i recall
<noelferreira> calc, where can i find info?
<bazhang> AnthroTechie: there are four bugs with banshee in hardy
<noelferreira> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> I recently installed cinelerra and then used hibernate for the first time(not while running cin). My box didn't recover or fail gracefully, so I magic SysRq. Now my kicker doesn't load when I login(KDE3.5). I'm running 8.04, 2.6.24-16-rt
<calc> noelferreira: looking to see if i can find the bug report
<Fogel1497> Qwiksand if you know how to try physically removing and putting back in the gfx card and reinstall the video drivers.
<ek> pajamian: Oh yeah. Thanks. I keep switching back and forth between work and chat. Each line is catching me a little off-guard. :P
<pajamian> ek: no problem
<Aruza> ok so in evolution i click the authenticate button and put in the password and it just goes away but the forward butting doesnt light up
<coolkid112> Anyone help me get my pannels back?
<thewhitepelican> hi all
<bbyever> when i click on the exit button to log out/shut down/reboot or whatever, X freezes and i have to use ctrl+alt+backspace to get out, how can i fix it?
<rtm1981> ok guys... here's what happened when i tried to install the alarmclock program I found: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9539/
<erUSUL> coolkid112: what is the problem?
<coolkid112> My menu pannels disspeared
<bazhang> rtm1981: found where?
<Signius> ok sussed it just forgot how to do it
<qwiksand> Fogel1497 thts my final option?
<neeto> I have made the tooltips in gnome dark gray. This was in effort to get my gdm greeter to display a tooltip that matched it's color. Strangely enough, I can now run gdmthemetester and everything will run fine, the tooltip will be the color I want it to be, and then when I load gdm for real, it will be the default color... anyone have any ideas?
<Signius> its sudo apt-update then password
<AnthroTechie> bazhang: yeah I know, but given the output from the command line, it seems to be a problem with libbanshee in particular. I was hoping it could be fixed with that information
<majikins> hi - I've just got the hardy disk and want to install fresh as software raid0 on 2 80gig sata drives
<ek> eTiger13: I also noticed that I mixed the -exec and xargs 'echo' stuff together. You only need "| xargs echo" at the end. Not "| xargs -0 echo {} -". Lol.
<thewhitepelican> I run kde through gdm. where do I find out when kde 4.1 alpha will be available
<Signius> too used to real debian and CentOS now
<gking95> hello all
<ek> I'm hopeless.
<erUSUL> |resetpannel | coolkid112
<majikins> when preparing the disks I don't see raid as an option
<erUSUL> !resetpannel | coolkid112
<ubottu> Factoid resetpannel not found
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | coolkid112
<noelferreira> calc, which is the name of the upate that will correct it?
<TwinX> smallfoot-; sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc >> change FIREFOX_DSP="none"   to  FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" save it and restart firefox.  done
<ubottu> coolkid112: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<VoODoOChilD> hello ppl ..
<Fogel1497> Thats what I would reccomend. Two days ago I got an error upon bootup saying it could not correctly detect my videocard and needed to use a lower resolution. That is how I repaired the problem in my situation. Whether or not there is another solution i do not know
<bazhang> AnthroTechie: perhaps if you file a new bug or add it to an existing one
<gking95> just installed ubuntu moving from fedora core
<gking95> i like it alot :)
<coolkid112> i tried that, and it said no process killed
<rtm1981> bazhand: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=2228
<bazhang> coolkid112: what about killing gnome-panel
<majikins> can anyone help?
<Signius> ubotto: thanks for pointing in the right direction tho i was having a moment LOL
<Chapai> babolat, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9540/
<VoODoOChilD> iptable 1.4, doesnt appear in the synaptic package manager : \
<gilster32> i want to erase my grub and use a different bootmanager. I have a couple of boot manager but theyare
<coolkid112> Well <﻿gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel> doens't work =/ Im not sure what you mean
<Fogel1497> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<AnthroTechie> bazhang: yeah I will do that I guess
<VoODoOChilD> doe sit have issues with ubuntu?
<moveax> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<alado2> can someone give me a tip of an small app in which i can batch resize photos
<gking95> i want to set up an ftp server so that i can share files for work can anyone suggest a good one
<ikonia> majikins: don't use raid 0, don't use fake raid, you can't install /boot onto a raid 0 partition
<babolat> Chapai: looking
<pajamian> ek: I prefer to keep it simple, (well relatively so): find . -name filename -print0 | xargs -0 perl -pi -e 's/foo/bar/'
<ravious> ikonia: Any luck on that sample config or was it a no go.
<Le1> hmm, cant seem to understand magicrescue. fdisk only sees one partition on the disk, so can gparted
<coolkid112> Can anyone help me get back my menu bar? =S
<majikins> eish - I forgot about that
<Le1> but if I mount it, I get the overwritten 200MB partition
<majikins> thanks
<ikonia> ravious: sorry, did you miss my message, I can't get access to my box at home, but I can offer it in approx 40 mins when I get home
<bazhang> rtm1981: generally it is a good idea to stick to the repos unless you know what are doing with outside stuff
<ravious> ikonia: ah its kewl dont worry about it. I'll keep searching
<thewhitepelican> I run kde through gdm. where do I find out when kde 4.1 alpha will be available for kde through ubuntu?
<babolat> Chapai: it's detected alright.. just not getting through...
<calc> noelferreira: still looking, iirc its something to do with the scheduler
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red. do i need a GTK theme?
<pajamian> Le1: if it was overwritten then the chances of you getting data off the original partition is not very good.
<rtm1981> Bazhang: you mean stick with the stuff in "add/remove"? :P
<gking95> ubottu
<qwiksand> my video and sound are lost after installing modules for virtualbox..not getting the right screen res and no sound, what do i do? i dont want to have to physically take them out
<neeto> thewhitepelican: I don't know much about kde, but doesn't the latest version of kubuntu have it?
<noelferreira> thsnks,calc
<eTiger13> ek, this is what im getting: http://pastebin.com/m70e15c62
<thewhitepelican> not sure but I'm not using kubuntu
<moveax> Has anyone here ever built a local Ubuntu/Debian mirror? I've got one going and it works well, but for some reason it can't be used as an installation point for the minial-install ISO. Any ideas what's needed?
<coolkid112> Can someone please help me get back my menu bar?
<thewhitepelican> I use ubuntu because it's supposed to be more stable
<Seven_Six_Two> thewhitepelican, kde.org
<coolkid112> Been here fora while...
<bazhang> rtm nay the stuff in synaptic and apt-cache search--> if you really know your stuff outside stuff is fine; but if not then plan on spending alot of time fixing your machine
<neeto> thewhitepelican: you mean you don't want to use kubuntu?
<VoODoOChilD> for snort ips i need to recompile it with iptable?
<Girindor> coolkid whats wrong?
<Girindor> more details
<thewhitepelican> correct neeto
<coolkid112> My menu bar disspeared. But dont tell me to type >﻿gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel< cause it doenst work
<Signius> Can i upgrade straight from Feisty to Heron or do i need to upgrade to gutsy first and then heron ?
<rtm1981> kk... thanks Bazhang :)
<bazhang> coolkid112: did you try killing gnome-panel
<coolkid112> yeah
<coolkid112> it said no process killed
<neeto> thewhitepelican: install it with apt and switch into it with gdm?
<bazhang> coolkid112: how
<nhaines> Signius: First upgrade to gutsy and make sure it's entirely up to date before upgrading to hardy.
<bazhang> coolkid112: no not that
<magnetron> question: how do i get crisp clear monospace fonts after installing hardy?
<ek> eTiger13: Well, being as you're editing a possible 700,000 files, this is no surprise.
<moveax> Forget it I'll ask on the forums.
<pajamian> Le1: the only thing I can recommend that may possibly get your data back is to run grep on the raw partition to see if you can find the data you need, search for a bookmark name you know is in the file or a url or something.  You can use context to get most or all of the file before and after the match.
<eTiger13> coolkid112, did it disappear magically or did you delete it?
<ek> eTiger13: Let me shed some light on what's going on...
<coolkid112> i typed in "﻿gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel" in the terminal and it said no process killed
<coolkid112> it magically dissapeared
<babolat> Chapai: i'm not getting this... sorry
<coolkid112> I just installed ubuntu last night ._.
<bazhang> coolkid112: please pastebin your sources.list
<ek> eTiger13: When you pipe to xargs it does the find job, then the xargs job. Which means once find finds all files you're looking for, xargs executes everything on a single line.
<coolkid112> where is that located?
<calc> noelferreira: i can't find the bug report i saw a few days ago, you might want to ask someone in #ubuntu-kernel about it
<Fogel1497> @Coolkid112: Have you tried "  sudo debconf gnome-panel  "
<Chapai> its alright, thanks for checking babolat
<ek> eTiger13: -exec on the other hand, executes once per find.
<calc> noelferreira: the one that might be related is bug 188226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188226
<bazhang> coolkid112: /etc/apt/sources.list
<calc> noelferreira: but that is old so i doubt it is the same issue
<ek> eTiger13: Therefore, in your situation (I didn't know this earlier), it would be better to use -exec.
<noelferreira> thanks
<pajamian> ek, not exactly, xargs knows how long the command line can be and fits as many args per command as possible.
 * calc is going to look a few more min
<bazhang> !paste | coolkid112 put it here
<ubottu> coolkid112 put it here: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ek> pajamian: Should, yes. But, he's still getting the 'too long' error.
<pajamian> ek: strange, xargs shouldn't do that.
<babolat> Chapai: np
<thewhitepelican> neeto, I Installed gnome with gdm, installed kde through synaptic, but I wanted to know when 4.1 alpha would become available
<calc> noelferreira: i found it! bug 218516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218516 in linux "[hardy] key events are delayed under circumstances" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218516
<chell> how can I set my system up to shutdown at a specified time, for instance 8:15 PM?
<wizz1> how could i install utf-8 encoding to my mplayer ?
<coolkid112> /etc/apt/sources.list
<coolkid112> ah
<coolkid112> 1 secv
<coolkid112> *sec
<FloodBot1> coolkid112: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> thewhitepelican: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<coolkid112> how should i open it?
<bazhang> coolkid112: not here; in pastebin.ubuntu.com
<phoenix5002> ﻿Fogel1497: I found a solution :)
<n> s
<ek> eTiger13: Try -exec and see how it works: find . -type f -exec grep -q "search_string" {} \; -exec echo 'Editing {}' \; -exec sed -i.bak -e "s|old_string|new_string|" {} \;
<coolkid112> oh ok
<ek> pajamian: Yeah. I haven't actually had the problem myself. But, I've read about it.
<bazhang> coolkid112: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<neeto> thewhitepelican: kde.org
<coolkid112> what should i paste?
<calc> noelferreira: its fixed in -proposed now
<calc> noelferreira: will be in hardy-updates eventually
<eTiger13> ek, how would i add the echo to that?
<bazhang> coolkid112: the cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<calc> noelferreira: you can update from hardy-proposed however in the meantime if you wish
<ek> eTiger13: It's already added.
<eTiger13> ek, yup just noticed that lol
<cashmoney> Hey guys.. anybody know any particular reason why ndiswrapper freezes after a long period of being connected
 * delcoyote hi
<ek> That command should find every file with "search_string" in it, echo it to you as 'Editing filename', then create a .bak backup of the file and make the sed replacements.
<noelferreira> calc, how do i update from proposoals. is an option in repositories?
<calc> cashmoney: because it uses windows drivers? :)
<cashmoney> and it won't let me remove it and add it until I reboot
<Chapai> babolat, it works now, i tried to compare the logs ( i have a working reader) i got no errors with just the reader, so it i put in the media after and it works,
<coolkid112> I have no idea what you mean baz
<coolkid112> I installed the paste bin by putting the command in the terminal
<calc> noelferreira: yea it should be an option you can enable, its listed in /etc/apt/sources.list as well if you hand edit that file, or probably can enable in synaptic (i don't use it)
<bazhang> coolkid112: open a terminal alt f2 gnome-terminal
<rfmonk> 1499 people in this channel! krikee
<pajamian> ek: can always set -s, then
<cashmoney> I have a wg111t wireless usb dongle
<TIGYSTER> LINUXUSER, im here hehe
<coolkid112> i have a terminal open
<babolat> Chapai: that was what i told u before :/
<noelferreira> calc, i had it enabled and i just update from the main server but i still have the ame problem
<bazhang> coolkid112: then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eTiger13> ek, umm that didnt work too well
<dtolj> How to remove sound module from linux, says FATAL: module in use.
<coolkid112> ok, i did
<cashmoney> and I guess linux doesn't support the chipset although it uses the atheros chipset
<bachstudies> just checking - have there been any updates for Hardy default packages since the official launch?
<ek> eTiger13: Erm?
<noelferreira> calc, do i need to restart some process?
<ek> pajamian: True.
<calc> noelferreira: apparently the kernel might not currently get installed by default
<neeto> I have made the tooltips in gnome dark gray. This was in effort to get my gdm greeter to display a tooltip that matched it's color. Strangely enough, I can now run gdmthemetester and everything will run fine, the tooltip will be the color I want it to be, and then when I load gdm for real, it will be the default color... anyone have any ideas?
<babolat> Chapai: anyways, kudos
<calc> noelferreira: you would need to reboot the whole machine its a kernel update
<coolkid112> it says "setting up pastebin"
<SuperLag> Is there a way to go back to Firefox 2.x on Hardy?
<vminch> bachstudies: there are additional repos
<noelferreira> ok
<vminch> i 'found'
<noelferreira> thanks
<babolat> !repeat | neeto
<ubottu> neeto: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<noelferreira> i'll do it
<SuperLag> because 3 breaks a lot of stuff for me, so far
<calc> noelferreira: but from what the kernel guy told me it sounds like it doesn't get auto-installed quite yet
<bachstudies> vminch: oh yeah?
<bazhang> coolkid112: then type this exact command  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit   and tell us the url here
<Chapai> yeah, peculiar how stick and card dont work, and has to be stick before card babolat thanks though
<pppoe_dude> hi. any ideas how i can install ubuntu remotely?
<cb951303> hello every one, is it possible to set the width of the gnome panel?
<eTiger13> ek, it changed a bunch of files except the one i wanted to change
<babolat> Chapai: np
<vminch> bachstudies: yeah, compiz and gtk updates.. lemme give you a link.. jold on (at your own risk btw, upgrade worked for me)
<bazhang> pppoe_dude: via ssh
<coolkid112> http://pastebin.com/ffa662a3
<calc> noelferreira: there is a kernel meta package that normally causes your kernel to get upgraded to the newest one, that isn't in the archive yet, although the fixed kernel is. so it won't autoinstall the new kernel for now, will soon though
<dtolj> modprobe -r snd dosnt work
<bachstudies> vminch: I take it, the official source lists will be updated soon anyway?
<d0ck> how to avoid no root file defined
<noelferreira> so you are saying that i should wait for a kernel update?
<noelferreira> so you are saying that i should wait for a kernel update? calc
<pppoe_dude> bazhang, i have an old laptop that doesn't wanna boot from cd, was wondering if i can install from lan instead
<ciro> hi all ... I have a problem ... my hd cant be mount and I dunno why .. im sure the hd works good cuz it worked with gutsy untill I installed hardy ... it works with windows too ... it was formatted in fat32 but it didnt work .... so I formatted in ntfs but I didnt fix the problem ... if I try to mount it manually console says me that device doesnt exist ... but fdisk -l tells me it exists ... here is a pastebin for my fdisk -l and fstab ... the hd is sdb1 ...
<ciro> thank you
<ciro> http://pastebin.com/m60ef87fb
<calc> noelferreira: or look in the list of kernels and select the correct one for your system :)
<calc> noelferreira: waiting would ensure you get the right version though
<ek> eTiger13: What are you trying to change?
<bazhang> coolkid112: looks fine; what happened before the gnome panel disappeared; also in top can you see it
<vminch> bachstudeis: yes i hope their content will soon be updated - but for immediate updates - this list is pretty good - http://vminch.googlepages.com/hardyoshelpdesksrc.list
<bachstudies> vminch: thanks
<Aruza> can anyone help me with a Evolution and Exchange problem
<bazhang> coolkid112: never mind about top that is wrong
<neocrypter> ok I finally got fglrx kinda working, it took me haveing to got to the recovery console and reconfigure x that way but I know its working cause my video is all jerky now, and I did a fglrxinfo any clues on how to fix the jerky video
<babolat> ﻿d0ck: check that u have the right grub values
<coolkid112> i cant see it on top or bottom and what happened was i shut off comp and when i logged back in it wasnt there
<vminch> bachstudies: no, thanks for trying it - you may get igns and errs, but there are very good updates on there
<cashmoney> anyone know of a good software package that will allow me to play counterstrike in ubuntu?
<vminch> cashmoney: wine?
<bazhang> pppoe_dude: that would work to  the !install command has a nice link :)
<eTiger13> ek, i know which file the line is in, can i limit by that?
<cashmoney> vminch, does wine utilize opengl?
<ek> eTiger13: Sure.
<vminch> cashmoney: im sure it has that capability
<pajamian> cashmoney: it can
<bachstudies> vminch: i will try. So definitely no official updates through normal channels yet? I find it odd given that Hardy as been out for about a week
<ibycus> hi all, got a serious problem with sudo here
<pajamian> !wine | cashmoney
<ubottu> cashmoney: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> what is the killall command for gnome-panel? would that be -9? or what
<ek> eTiger13: Add a -name "filename" to the find command.
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red. do i need a GTK theme?
<bachstudies> vminch: and when did Ubuntu IRC move away from Freenode???
<babolat> ﻿d0ck: try --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572695
<cashmoney> awesome bot :D
<magnetron> cashmoney: there is a great tutorial on running counterstrike on wine. check the winehg appdb
<vminch> bachstudeis: well given that the MOTUs have about a KAJJIOLLION packages to update it seems difficult to compile all of that and make .debs for lesser newbs like myself
<ibycus> not sure what i did but every time i try to do sudo command it just dumps me back at a prompt again without seeming to do anything - i can't sudo anymore
<moveax> bazhang: -9 forces the process to quit, forcefully.
<coolkid112> baz, you still there?
<babolat> ﻿bachstudies: it didn't?
<cashmoney> thanks guys :)
<Aruza> can anyone help me with a Evolution and Exchange problem
<vminch> aruza: we can try
<bachstudies> babolat: oh is this still freenode?
<bazhang> moveax: bad idea in this case? also what was your issue sorry I missed it thanks
<babolat> !aks | Aruza
<eTiger13> ek, now it nots now replacing the line.
<ubottu> Factoid aks not found
<babolat> ﻿bachstudies: last time i checked :)
<moveax> bazhang: it could be bad, could not be
<cb951303> I'm starting to believe that no one knows how to set gnome-panel's width :D
<moveax> bazhang: generally it's OK
<ek> eTiger13: Is it only one file? Or are you trying to replace one line in a lot of files?
<babolat> Aruza: what seems to be the problem?
<selocol> Hello, if I installed a program by compiling from source (eggdrop), how do I uninstall it?
<d0ck> anyone can help me with partitions ? i am installing 8.04 atm
<bazhang> thanks moveax
<cashmoney> oh and.... will ubuntu utilize my dual-core automatically? Or will I have to recompile a kernel?
<coolkid112> AH What happened to menubar baz? =S
<vminch> selocol: make uninstall
<Aruza> i set it up like i see online but when i click authenticate and type in the password the dialoge goes away but the forward button doesnt light up
<moveax> bazhang: ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<selocol> vminch: Thanks.
<bachstudies> babolat: just that it's not complaining about me entering a nickserv password any more and i can't see any mention of freenode in the start-up text
<cashmoney> it's only showing up as one processor
<moveax> bazhang: kill -9 <pid from the previous command>
<bazhang> coolkid112: look at that command three lines up
<eTiger13> ek, its one line of one file that exists in many folders
<cashmoney> would I have to enable smp or something?
<coolkid112> uhh
<coolkid112> It didnt work
<ek> eTiger13: find . -type f -name "filename" | xargs -0 sed -i.bak -e 's|old_string|new_string|'
<vminch> d0ck: sure thing.. what help do you nede
<vminch> eed* specifically
<babolat> Aruza: which online tutotieal were u following?
<bazhang> coolkid112: no idea then
<babolat> Aruza: which online tutorial were u following?
<bazhang> much appreciated moveax
<jevangelo> how do i get a list of what has been installed with apt
<coolkid112> =.=
<moveax> bazhang: My issue is i can't get the minimal install cd to install from my local mirror
<coolkid112> Should i try re-installing or something?
<sebrock> is there a way to see which module that is loaded upon boot? I have done some dmks stuff but I dont know exactly which path the new module has?
<vminch> jevangelo: open synaptic and try the installed packages filter
<cashmoney> sudo apt-get list
<Aruza> i have looked at a bunch but this is the last one i tried.....http://www.win.tue.nl/bcf/linux/software/evolution/exchange.php
<eTiger13> ls
<vminch> sebrock: boot up manager (apt-get install bum)
<jevangelo> in ubuntu server, with no gui
<babolat> Aruza: try this instead -->http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/24/use-evolution-with-microsoft-exchange-ubuntu-606-610/
<dtolj> eTiger13: you missed the -name -iname ignores case
<sebrock> vminch, no simple CLI stuff?
<babolat> Aruza: or look for differences in the setting between the two tutorials..
<cashmoney> what combination of packages would I have to install for the mysql email server thing that ubuntu server offers?
<eTiger13> dtolj, where?
<Hasone_> is thefish or fde here?
<coolkid112> Ok, im out.
<neocrypter> is there anyway of getting the visual effects if you turn off the composite extension?
<vminch> sebrock: no sure if there is. im messing around with apt-cache search <x> | grep <x>
<sebrock> mmm bum doesnt give exact info
<dtolj> eTiger13: in find -iname
<cvdk> Hello. I try to connect my pda (Mio P350) on ubuntu. I follow the tutorial "Synce With Ubuntu' but there is a problem. ﻿bash: pls : command not found.
<vallhalla81> ﻿hi all i have been asked to edit a film on linux as a demo for a friend i need to know is there a program that can add efects to a vid like a blade to a lightsabre ect on linux
<Hasone_> I want to thank thefish and fde for fixing my computer. without them, I wouldn't be here on my ubunut box. much love!
<vminch> neocrypter: yeah, get a different compositor (mebbe kwin?)
<Aruza> babolat: i have looked at that one also but i cant get as far as the receiving settings, i cant seem to get the forward button to light up after authenticating the server
<arcanez> "Desktop effects could not be enabled" with an Radeon X600 (PCIE) .. any way to get Desktop Effects to work in heron?
<crdlb> arcanez: what does "glxinfo | grep direct" say?
<arcanez> direct rendering: Yes
<arcanez> that's all working
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<arcanez> I'm using fglrx if that's an issue
<bazhang> moveax: you edited your sources.list to reflect only that mirror?
<eTiger13> im now at this point: http://pastebin.com/m767a0a68
<babolat> Aruza: check your pm
<eTiger13> thanks for all the help btw
<crdlb> arcanez: pastebin the output of "compiz --replace"
<be-cool> hi everyone
<d0ck> vminch i have chosen to manage partitions manually : type for the new partition primary or logical. and location : begining or end ?
<moveax> bazhang: it's from the install cd, there is no sources.list - the mirror works fine as a mirror for updates and installing stuff, but it doesn't work when I try to use it as a network install point. Says it was unable to download a certain file.
<bazhang> ps aux | grep gnome-panel coolkid this returned nothing?
<ek> #
<arcanez> crdlb, http://pastebin.com/d3a2a0f42
<bazhang> moveax: you say mirror; would that act as a source though?
<ek> find . -type f -iname "configuration.php" -exec echo 'Editing {}' \; -exec sed -i.bak -e "s|$mosConfig_sef = '0'|$mosConfig_sef = '1'|" {} \;
<ek> eTiger13: ^^
<babolat> Aruza: private msg
<be-cool> i using wireless with b43 drivers
<vminch> d0ck: try opening gparted and get an outline of what you need from there - then post more info plz
<Lane> hi
<be-cool> i can connect using network-admin with any trouble, but
<Fogel1497> When I use  the media buttons on my keyboard, i see the corresponding graphics on the screen but the audio is not lowered or raised
<crdlb> arcanez: unfortunately, that card is too old to run compiz (or any GL app) at that high a resolution
<moveax> bazhang: yes, as it has everything there. I'm wondering if the mirror needs the -src debs downloaded, too?
<Aruza> babolat: i was typing in pm
<d0ck> vminch i am kinda installing ubuntu now, i have windows on my laptop, too. and i want to dedicate 7gb to try ubuntu.
<be-cool> if i try to connect with the network-manager the pc freeze
<moveax> bazhang: when you install from one of the dedicated mirrors, it's the same thing - apt-mirror downloads everything, apparently.
<bazhang> moveax: everything? the entire 45gb of repos?
<arcanez> crdlb, I'm running dual monitors (2560x1024)
<Lane> Give it all your GB... ubuntu is awesome
<moveax> bazhang: If you tell it to, yes
<ibycus> hi all, i think ive accidently deleted myself from all of my groups
<ibycus> what groups does a standard ubuntu user have
<moveax> bazhang: I didn't download -sr or security updates, though. I'm wondering if I need them?
<ibycus> (so i can add myself back)
<ibycus> can someone paste the output of "id" from a terminal
<Lane> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> moveax: let me check something
<crdlb> arcanez: I can tell
<moveax> bazhang: okies
<gilster32> ok let me ask this. During the live cd install, at the very end there is an advanced option where one can select not to install a bootmanager at all--it can be deselected. what happens in this case?
<sebrock> vminch, sorry bum wasnt very good. No other method of checking the paths of loaded modules?
<inviso> I've created a new user on my box and the prompt is just "$".  For my existing user, it's pulling $PS1 from somewhere, but I haven't found out where or how that gets set.  Also, tab completion does not work for my new user.  Is there a "proper" means for creating a new user in Ubuntu?
<vminch> sebrock: there are, im just a stupid noob so i woundlnt be able to tell you :(
<pajamian> inviso: how did you create the user?
<arcanez> crdlb, how can i scale it down.. thats the only res that shows up for dual.. rest are single
<ibycus> can someone PLEASE just execute the command "id" in a command line and paste the output here, it'll take two seconds, thanks
<inviso> pajamian: kuser
<own1x> good day, I am running ubuntu 6
<own1x> er, enter by mistake
<vallhalla81> ﻿hi all i have been asked to edit a film on linux as a demo for a friend i need to know is there a program that can add efects to a vid like a blade to a lightsabre ect on linux
<buks> anyone have a nice kde4 cd label
<Serpentinsek> Hello, I'm looking an anwser to this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779111
<crdlb> arcanez: I have no idea how you'd specify a resolution with ATI's bigscreen stuff :/
<pajamian> inviso: generally: sudo adduser username
<wizz1> how could i install utf-8 encoding to my mplayer ?
<pajamian> inviso: I don't know bout kuser
<mad_max02> how do I make shortcut to home folder on desktop ??
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet at the bottom of this page moveax perhaps this is what you want to do
<anas> how to get usb support in VirtualBox ? ,i am using hardy
<inviso> pajamian: I'll give that a shot and see if it makes a difference
<arcanez> crdlb, heh, thanks :)
<eTiger13> ek, woohoo i think that worked. it worked on my test sample and its going through on live data
<Lane> I Installed using  Synatc manager ... KPE4-core .... it gave me tons of junk on apps... i removed it.... didn't give my MB's back.... was forced to reinstall Ubuntu..... what does this mean? How do i get a new COOL theme? Please help.
<bazhang> anas the ose or the one from their site
<neocrypter> will compiz fusion work without the composite extension enabled?
<own1x> good day, I am running ubuntu 6.06 with php5-cgi/fastcgi/lighttpd/mysql5.0 and I put the .swf from www.speedtest.net on my site, but for some reason It only finishes correctly about 15%, other times it stops after download or it will keep uploading with no stopping
<wizz1> how could i install utf-8 encoding to my mplayer ??
<own1x> andyone have any ideas/
<crdlb> neocrypter: only with Xgl
<pajamian> anyways, I'm heading off, goodnight everyone.
<bazhang> cya pajamian
<Chapai> when you copy something to clipboard is it logged?
<Serpentinsek>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779111  can someone reply me in this thread?
<anas> bazhang : i've follow a lot of HOW-TOs ,it's not working with me .
<neocrypter> Hmm with xgl will I get full 3d lol aka think I can run some 3d intensive games with it
<anas>  how to get usb support in VirtualBox ? ,i am using hardy
<cvdk> ﻿I try to connect my pda (Mio P350) on ubuntu. I follow the tutorial "Synce With Ubuntu' but there is a problem. ﻿bash: pls : command not found. librabi2 is correctly installed; an idea ?
<wizz1> how could i install utf-8 encoding to my mplayer ???
<Serpentinsek> anyone?
<moveax> wizz1: #mplayer
<bazhang> anas you need to specify the exact errors you got; as I said the ose does not support that
<Lane> Please someone tell me what to click to change my desktop from ubuntu to others like KPE desktop???
<d0ck> vminch i am kinda installing ubuntu now, i have windows on my laptop, too. and i want to dedicate 7gb to try ubuntu.
<Lane> !kpe
<xintron> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<xintron> Found laptop using ati driver.
<ubottu> Factoid kpe not found
<xintron> how do I fix that?
<bazhang> lane kde3 or kde4 and are you on hardy or gutsy
<vminch> d0ck: are you on the liveCD?
<anas> bazhang : it was working with me in 7.04
<Chapai> you need to install kde desktop, logg off and select it in sessions Lane
<bazhang> anas that is not info to help us
<Lane> I am very new to this.... But i am on Ubuntu 8.07????
<Serpentinsek> Can someone please help me with slooown scrolling in ubuntu hardy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779111
<thor^^> hi, how do i make an app start on login?
<d0ck> vminch i am installing ubuntu on laptop atm
<thor^^> ubuntu 8.04
<hischild> Lane, that'd be ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> lane you want kde3 or kde4
<drivetrax> why you want kde?
<Lane> yes, how?
<bazhang> which one lane
<Lane> what is the differeence
<thor^^> drivetrax: maybe because he/she like kde better than gnome?
<bazhang> one is more usable lane
<vminch> d0ck: im not sure how the manual installer works - but i can say that the guided option lets you split your HDD how you need - thats how installed hardy
<drivetrax> thor^^,  no
<bazhang> drivetrax: please dont start
<vminch> thor^^ - yes there is
<Lane> I want a theme like i saw in youtube video....
<drivetrax> just asking
<anas> bazhang : i was following http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-install-virtualbox-in-hardy-heron.html and it not working.
<moveax> So does anyone know what is required of a repo mirror to act as a network installation point over http?
<thor^^> vminch: what?
<vminch> thor^^: open system->preferences->sessions
<vminch> and add a program to the list
<thor^^> vminch: thanks :=
<thor^^> *:)
<bazhang> anas which step is 'not working'
<xintron> How do I get compiz to work with my ati card?
<Lane> Maybe just a theme for what i got now?   .... I am using MIST.... pretty lame ,yes?
<vminch> xintron: tried envy?
<Serpentinsek> I've just upgraded to Hardy 8.04 LT from 7.10 and I can't believe how slow the scrolling is while listing trough a PDF document in the default PDF browser or scrolling down a web page in FireFox 3 Beta.Can someone please help me to fix this problem?
<bazhang> lane likely kde4 but that is a bit difficult for a new user
<m1r> hello
<xintron> vminch: Whats that?
<sparr> why is #ubuntu+1 closed?
<ghostknife> xintron: did you come right witht the visual bell?
<anas> i have done all of the steps and after rebooting it was not worked
<drivetrax> update adobe
<curtis> Serpentisek: format the hd and then install it.
<Serpentinsek> I've also posted this problem over here I've just upgraded to Hardy 8.04 LT from 7.10 and I can't believe how slow the scrolling is while listing trough a PDF document in the default PDF browser or scrolling down a web page in FireFox 3 Beta.
<Serpentinsek> Can someone please help me to fix this problem?
<ubuntunoob> Anyone here who's got the name of a webserver such as Wampserver which works well for Ubuntu?
<d0ck> vminch no root file system is defined appears
<ghostknife> Serpentinsek: you using adobe reader?
<anas> bazhang :  i have done all of the steps and after rebooting it was not worked
<vminch> its this program by alberto milone (i think) that finds correct drivers for restricted (ati, nvidia) cards
<bazhang> anas how did you try starting it
<Serpentinsek> <ghostknife>: nope
<xintron> ghostknife: Didn't have time to work on that at the time and it's not priority atm. But I'll tell you if I get it owrking
<Shadow420> sparr because ubuntu 8.04 is out and the next version is not in testing stage yet
<drivetrax> Release candidates & betas.. might have glitches
<ghostknife> Serpentinsek: you still running the same Xorg driver for your screen?
<curtis> Serpentinsek: look on google.com
<Lane> bazhang: I tried to install Kde4-core from syntac manager... it gave me lots of crap in my menu......
<bazhang> lane sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vminch> d0ck: crap.
<ghostknife> xintron: memoserv me. It would be nice to have the same
<vminch> d0ck: sorry, im not sure if i can help
<sparr> Shadow420: so do we discuss intrepid in here?
<bazhang> lane then in sessions choose kde3 and startup
<xintron> ghostknife: memoserv?
<StFS> crimsun: you there?
<ghostknife> xintron: I'm upgrading to 8.04, after that I'll check myself
<Fogel1497> How do you make it so after you run a program from the terminal it DOES NOT close when you close the terminal you ran it from
<Serpentinsek> ghostknife: what do you mean by the same driver?
<crimsun> StFS: yes
<curtis> anyone know how to play cod4 in ubuntu?
<Shadow420> !intrepid?
<ubottu> Factoid intrepid? not found
<Pici> Fogel1497: nohup yourprogram &
<xintron> vminch: How do I get envy?
<Shadow420> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<bazhang> curtis via wine
<ghostknife> xintron: /msg memoserv send ghostknife <msg>
<StFS> crimsun: ok I'm rebooting right now
<Fogel1497> Curtis see the APPDB at winehq.com
<mad_max02> how do I make shortcut to home folder on desktop ??
<ghostknife> xintron: or: /msg memoserv help
<slashzul> I/quit
<mad_max02> how do I make shortcut to home folder on desktop ??
<d0ck> who can help me : i get "no root file system defined"
<Fogel1497> and look for cod4
<xintron> ghostknife: ah, ok, I'm used to quakenet, started using freenode yesterday
<anas> bazhang : system tools > VirtualBox OSE
<bazhang> xintron for hardy sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<curtis> bazhang: i am having problems with my network card can you help me?
<vminch> xintron: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<ghostknife> Serpentinsek: you have a screen driver for Xwindow system. Maybe it's using vesa where it used a hardware driver/
<sparr> Shadow420: yes, that
<midlertid> d0ck, just use \
<midlertid> i mean /
<sparr> Shadow420: with #ubuntu+1 closed, i assume this is the place for intrepid discussion
<Shadow420> sparr no it's not discussed here I would worry about it until the public beta is out
<emorris> hi, I'm trying to run vncviewer, but since i upgraded to hardy, i get this error:
<emorris> vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bazhang> anas that is the one that does not support usb
<curtis> bazhang: i have a 802.11g Wireless LAN
<curtis> bazhang: and it is a gateway ml6714
<sparr> Shadow420: i worry about it the day new packages go into it.  its already in my sources
<Serpentinsek> ghostknife: sorry ... I'm new to this
<LaneLimited> ty for your help
<mad_max02> can anyone help me with this its driving me insane
<d0ck> midlertid i am installing hardy atm, i get this error when i have partitioned 7gb space for linux, and try to install it there
<mad_max02> how do I make shortcut to home folder on desktop ??
<ubuntunoob> Anyone here who's got the name of a webserver such as Wampserver which works well for Ubuntu?
<ghostknife> Serpentinsek: first time you boot the system after the upgrade?
<Serpentinsek> ghostknife: I dunno what are you talking about
<Fishscene> Apache?
<Serpentinsek> ghostknife: nope ... the second time
<curtis> ubuntu sucks
<LaneLimited> !
<own1x> O.o
<bazhang> curtis I have to step away for a bit; the other fine folks here can likely help you
<Fishscene> Curtis?
<ek> curtis: Everyone knows this... Now, run along.
<LaneLimited> Ubuntu rocks
<anas> bazhang : may u tell me how to get it ?
<cvdk> ubuntunoob: check your mp
<skeletal> hi guys somenody already use the dsniff?
<Fogel1497> When I press the media buttons on my keyboard I see the corresponding gfx on the screen but the volume or mute function do not actually do anything
<own1x> good day, I am running ubuntu 6.06 with php5-cgi/fastcgi/lighttpd/mysql5.0 and I put the .swf from www.speedtest.net on my site, but for some reason It only finishes correctly about 15%, other times it stops after download or it will keep uploading with no stopping?
<curtis> ek: shut you fucking mouth bitch!
<ek> Haha.
<Fishscene> !ops | curtis
<ubottu> curtis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<StFS> crimsun: hmm... ok... with a fresh reboot I have no /dev/video1394
<xintron> is there an easy way to start tv-output? When I used 7.04 a while back, I had to logout and login again to get tv-out working. Is there an easier way?
<emorris> ﻿mad_max02: right click on desktop>create launcher>type: location>name: ~
<LaneLimited> curtis, what is wrong?
<Fogel1497> Curtis did you find cod4 in appdb of winehq.com?
<hischild> LaneLimited, don't bother.
<Shadow420> sparr intrepid is not even avaible for download so wait until the annoucement of the public beta release then ubuntu+1 will be open again
<ubuntunoob> cvdk - my what? I have recieved no PM if that's what you meant?
<midlertid> d0ck, I dont remember correctly, but I did get that message too. was something about a mount-point..
<ravious> Anyone willing to take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me where my error might be?
<xintron> reboot, brb
<sparr> Shadow420: ubuntu+1 will be open months before the public beta, like always
<LaneLimited> ok lol
<ek> curtis: Quite the troll this evening, eh?
<Fishscene> Thanks bazhang >.>
<crimsun> StFS: pre- or post-camera plug?
<cvdk> ubuntunoob: yes, i send you a link
<StFS> crimsun: pre
<Serpentinsek> Anyone willing to respond in this thread in ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779111
<ubuntunoob> I haven't recieved anything, at least.
<crimsun> StFS: correct, that's appropriate.
<ek> We call this problem 'Tiny Penis Syndrome', Curtis. You can get help though.
<mad_max02> emorris, I do all that and it says : Could not show '/home/username' The specified location is invalid
<cvdk> ubuntunoob: http://translate.google.fr/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Flamp&langpair=fr|en&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8
<stdin> !language | ek
<ubottu> ek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<StFS> crimsun: so what should I do now, start up a tail of syslog, fire up another terminal with udevmonitor and then see what happens when I plug it in?
<drivetrax> time to ride
<n6rej> hey guys, i've got a weird problem on my server... I have a list of files in a samba share that for some reason isn't showing up in windows but is in *nix.
<ek> ubottu: Oopsie. Sorry. I didn't even realize I typed that. My apologies.
<sparr> stdin: if you think "penis" is an inappropriate word, i feel sorry for wherever you grew up
<LaneLimited> I wish I had something to give... I really need step by step instruction to get a good desktop theme working... It took me 2 hours to install adobe flash player.. =(   < Not kidding.
<crimsun> StFS: sure, but make sure you also issue `sudo udevsettle' afterward.
<frostburn> n6rej, check the file permissions on the files, make sure others can read
<jonaskoelker> hi all
<stdin> sparr: in the context, yes
<n6rej> frostburn: 664 and troy.users
<ubuntunoob> Ah, thanks cvdk!
<StFS> crimsun: after I plug in the camera? why? what does udevsettle do?
<CydeSwype_> hello all, i'm having a few troubles with hardy heron:  first one is the calendar function.  when i click on the panel clock, it freezes, trying to open the calendar.  anyone else notice this?
<gregbrady> What is the best music player for streaming audio...like shoutcast?  Amorok just seems to stall all the time
<ompaul> sparr, it is offtopic for a ubuntu technical support channel
<ghostknife> Serpentinsek: hmm
<crimsun> StFS: flushes the event queue.
<bazhang> !themes | LaneLimited
<ubottu> LaneLimited: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frostburn> n6rej, and you're able to see the computer itself \\hostname ?
<Shadow420> sparr still it's long way off so just check back to see if the room is opened ok
<gking95> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<n6rej> frostburn: yeah, I can even see the directory but no files IN the folder
<gking95> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<StFS> crimsun: ok... well.. now I get a whole bunch of stuff in udevmonitor
<hasone_> has nautilus received major upgrades in the last update?
<moveax> Why isn't FileZilla in that list? :(
<jonaskoelker> question: I want to assign IP addresses to eth1 and eth1:0 via dhcp.  When I try ifup'ing eth1:0 with eth1 already up, I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested addres".  How can I get multiple IP addresses for my box?
<ghostknife> Serpentinsek: try reconfiguring X
<sparr> Shadow420: "check back" is not an answer.  i want to discuss intrepid today.
<Serpentinsek> ghostknife: can you please have a look over here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779111
<ravious> I'm having a problem getting duel video cards setup under xorg. http://demonic.afraid.org/xorg.conf . Any feedback would be great.
<LaneLimited> Oh cool... Thanks.... I only now need to know how changing my envirorment.... OR what do i have now ... GNOME?????
<moveax> jonaskoelker: you need to config each device to request an address from the dhcp server
<cvdk> nobody to help me with synce ?
<Milos_SD>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<StFS> crimsun: and /dev/video1394/0 has appeared with the same permissions as before (crw-rw-rw- 1 root video)
<PeterFA> Oh crud... I have to rewrite my sound card file. The Ubuntu installer finds my two cards just fine, but one I want to use over the other. I have an onboard one that I want to support and an added one that I want to be listed as the main one. How do I fix this?
<mad_max02> how do I make shortcut to home folder on desktop ??
<bazhang> LaneLimited: you can switch in sessions at login screen
<sparr> cvdk: windows ce *sucks*.  synce has some horrible serial hacks.  i would suggest upgrading your pda
<gking95> can anyone recommend a ftp sever
<LaneLimited> Also... this desktop workspace areas can be higher then 2?
<frostburn> n6rej, what does the samba log say in /var/logs/samba/log.192.168.10.10   where 192.168.10.10 is the ip of your windows box
<emorris> ﻿mad_max02: try type:application name:Home command:nautilus .     (include the space and dot)
<Shadow420> sparr until ubuntu+1 is opened there is no discussion
<ghostknife> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779111
<sparr> Shadow420: i disagree
<ghostknife> sorry
<jonaskoelker> moveax: I have "auto $IF" and "iface $IF inet dhcp" in /etc/networks/interfaces (for IF=eth1 and IF=eth1:0)
<crimsun> StFS: good.  And I presume that you can perform whatever action that you needed?
<jonaskoelker> moveax: should that do it?
<stdin> sparr: the only place to discuss it is -devel, and that's not a support channel
<moveax> jonaskoelker: I'm not to sure to be honest with you
<thebitguru> Can I upgrade gutsy to hardy using the desktop cdrom or do I have to download the alternate cd?
<sparr> stdin: of course not
<n6rej> wth?
<ghostknife> Wtf, 8.04 comes with a beta version of firefox. That's stupid
<Shadow420> sparr this room is for support of hardy or older
<thebitguru> brb
<ghostknife> Now my plugins don't work
<sparr> thebitguru: i believe that you can
<n6rej> frostburn: says "failed to create administrators and also users"
<StFS> crimsun: well... umm... I'm still unable to start up the application that is supposed to show me the video stream from the camera as a regular user
<ghostknife> I hope the system isn't filled with beta software
<n6rej> frostburn: it was working fine pre hardy upgrade
<sparr> thebitguru: but i believe it's non-trivial
<mad_max02> emorris, that works :D
<LaneLimited> Thank you... So do I only need KPE4-core from the sytac manager.... is that going to give me a whole  lot of stuff on my menu?!!
<cvdk> sparr: yes I know, but unfortunately I have to do some synchro with a windows xp. so I would like to access WM5 with hardy
<ompaul> ghostknife, bythe time three years has gone by I think you will find that the version 3 beta was a good choice
<bazhang> LaneLimited: will do :}
<thebitguru> back
<n6rej> frostburn: and testparm didn't say there was a problem
<frostburn> n6rej, did you replace the samba.conf or use the new one?
<ra1> bug #220771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220771 in ubuntu "sync ttf-lg-aboriginal from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220771
<toxic__> untu-fr
<LaneLimited> I don't want all that stuff? wth
<StFS> crimsun: but I'm gonna do some experiments and see if I can unplug and replug and if it then generates events or not... at any rate, I should have enough information now to create a udev rule to change the permission for the initial creation
<water_foul> will I notice any difference when updating to 8.04?
<thebitguru> sparr: I was hoping I wouldn't have to download another CD.  Is it just a matter of adding the cdrom as source for apt?
<n6rej> frostburn: no I used the orginal that I made... which is probably overly complicated because all I need is simple access from the lan... no restrictions whatsoever
<ghostknife> ompaul: why do you say so?
<emorris> ﻿mad_max02: the other way should work, don't know why it doesn't
<Shadow420> sparr | !intrepid
<n6rej> frostburn: but i'm not a samba expert
<bazhang> thebitguru: only the alternate allows that
<LaneLimited> omg i need help
<mrgoodbar> How do i use "Safe Graphics Mode" once I have install 8.04 to my hard drive?
<sparr> Shadow420: fail
<thebitguru> bazhang: really?
<LaneLimited> =)
<stdin> ghostknife: do you think mozilla will support ff2 with security patches for 3 years?
<ghostknife> ompaul: I need firebug. There is no v3 compatible version. I sure hope apt still has a v2 ff
<Shadow420> !intrepid
<StFS> crimsun: ok... there are still no udev events when the camera is unplugged / replugged... so I guess creating the device is just a one time deal :-(
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<zth> could some Hardy user post their sources.list file, i messed mine up :/
<emorris> ﻿hi, I'm trying to run vncviewer, but since i upgraded to hardy, i get this error: vncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<StFS> crimsun: thanks a bunch for your help man
<n6rej> frostburn:  create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<Shadow420> sparr |!intrepid
<ghostknife> stdin: no, but by the time mozilla has stopped support v2, firebug and others will surely have ported their plugins
<frostburn> n6rej, you might want to consider using the default that came with 8.04 and then reconfiguring it to allow guest account.  The only other article i found regardind that error message is: http://lists-archives.org/samba/32909-failed-to-create-administrators-failed-to-create-users.html
<ompaul> ghostknife, three years on version 2 would most likely lead to version 2 being deprecated by the mozzie people forcing version 3 mid LTS
<Pici> !usage | Shadow420
<zetheroo> why this?  'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<ubottu> Shadow420: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<zetheroo> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<crimsun> StFS: ok, but you can pull the video when you use root?
<Pici> Shadow420: Its !fact | user
<StFS> crimsun: yup
<sparr> cvdk: best of luck, id suggest looking at iforgottheprefix-synce, a better supported fork of synce
<stdin> ghostknife: that's the reason to have ff3 beta now, a new version can't be added after release
<n6rej> frostburn: do you know how to configure samba so that every thing in a share is shared without restriction?
<Shadow420> !intrepid | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Pici> Shadow420: And he already knows what intrepid is
<frostburn> n6rej, This is normal if you are using an idmap backend other than tdb or ldap.  The annoying error message will be fixed in the next release.
<frostburn> n6rej, yes, one second
<jonaskoelker> zth: have a look at http://rafb.net/p/iI9FZC76.html -- remove the "localhost:3142/" bit though
<sparr> Shadow420: was that supposed to tell me something that I didn't already know?
<akhilesh> hi is there a soulseek for ubuntu ??
<ghostknife> Mozilla won't stop supporting FF2 until FF3 has become stable. I don't see how a smart development will easily do that
<jonaskoelker> akhilesh: soulseek?
<Shadow420> Pici ell he doesn't understand that public testing and disscusion is not opened yet
<crimsun> StFS: interesting.  Check the `strace -f' output of the app for raw access, because raw access requires block device permissions, which for video1394 isn't given.
<n6rej> frostburn: its a wins server also if that makes a diff
<zth> jonaskoelker: thank you man
<scmadi> .... need a little time to wake up....
<jonaskoelker> zth: yw :)
<ghostknife> If you think your system is stable enough to stop supporting a previous one, you will first mark it as stable, and not beta or RC
<water_foul> will I notice any difference when updating to 8.04?
<LaneLimited> Yes or No???    If I go to syntac manager and install Kpe4-core and apply it then select it under sessions... My screen will be cool looking?
<jonaskoelker> zth: do you happen to be a networking guru? ;)
<akhilesh> jonaskoelker: its a p2p for downoading music
<water_foul> will I notice any difference when updating to 8.04? (x86_64)
<zth> jonaskoelker: i'm more of an average nub ;)
<zylche> Anyone got a list of key mappings like KEY_LEFT, KEY_RIGHT, etc?
<TJ13820> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an HP Pavillion Ze model notebook. When i start it up, it does not show the GUI boot screen. So i press CTRL+ALT+(1-8) to get text mode startup. How do i get the GUI to work, instead of the text mode?
<zylche> Needing them to get this wiimote up and about
<n6rej> water_foul: I had a problem with the .16 kernel and had to roll back to .14
<ghostknife> I hope FF3 firebug comes out for V3 soon though. I've played with FF3 and it's got some leet features. Especially bookmark tagging
<d0ck> while installing ubuntu, it offers me to create swap partition. what is swap partition and how to create it ?
<jonaskoelker> akhilesh: "apt-cache search soulseek" seems to say yes
<sparr> d0ck: swap partition is where your "virtual memory" will go
<Rabiddog> Anyone know where gnomes, default video setting is stored, everytime I log into gnome it switched to a video mode my monitor cannot display?
<Shadow420> jonaskoelker it's a music sharing program like limewire and emule
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives with certain names and now i want to change those names, how can i do this?
<Pici> !soulseek | akhilesh
<ubottu> akhilesh: SoulSeek clients: Nicotine (GTK), Museeq (KDE), Mucous (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<n6rej> d0ck: in the windows world a swap partition is your virtual memory... you should have one roughly equal to at least 50
<n6rej> % of your ram
<n6rej> unless you have a lot of ram, then a small one is fine
<akhilesh> !soulseek
<jonaskoelker> any hardcore networking geeks in here?
<sparr> bah @ 50%, ive got 4GB of RAM and 20GB of swap  :)
<marco___> HI all
<n6rej> !swap | d0ck
<ubottu> d0ck: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<nainef> heh
<n6rej> sparr: you do video alot
<n6rej> ?
<cvdk> sparr: Ok. in fact, synce run: I have communciation between pda & pc but the command pls (to list file) is not found.
<LaneLimited> Important question!! When i turn on my PC and press OS Ubuntu it will not load the OS til I press ctrl+alt+del.... and i press F1 and it types in A:\   or something.... Is this normal?
<ravious> Im having some problems setting up my xorg.conf. I have 2 video cards. one onboard intel card, and one pci nvidia card. I cant seem to get them to work. http://demonic.afraid.org/xorg.conf Any input would be great.
<n6rej> LaneLimited: no
<gilster32> ok let me ask this. During the live cd install, at the very end there is an advanced option where one can select not to install a bootmanager at all--it can be deselected. what happens in this case?
<TJ13820> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an HP Pavillion Ze model notebook. When i start it up, it does not show the GUI boot screen. So i press CTRL+ALT+(1-8) to get text mode startup. How do i get the GUI to work, instead of the text mode?
<frostburn> n6rej, I think the original conf file is under /usr/share/samba/  copy that over to /etc/   take note of file permissions, you'll have to enable the account guest per share... that's line... 103 in the latest conf
<sparr> n6rej: yes, and very large still images (gigapixel+)
<frostburn> jonaskoelker, what do you need?
<marco___> i need some help with my mv program from breezy there is a dependency break with libc6 can someone help?
<LaneLimited> Thats not good news
<n6rej> sparr: :D how'd i know :D
<maxb> So, I have a working openvpn config on the command line, and thought I'd try seeing if I could make NetworkManager do the login in pretty GUI fashion just for fun. So, I enter the settings, enter my password..... and NOTHING happens. Where might I look for logs from this?
<jonaskoelker> frostburn: dhcp-assigned addrs for eth1 and eth1:0
<StFS> crimsun: yup: open("/dev/raw1394", O_RDWR)            = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<Rabiddog> Where is  gnomes  default video setting stored, everytime I log into gnome it switched to a video mode my monitor cannot display?
<n6rej> frostburn: ok thats the ticket i have it at user right now.. tyvm
<sparr> n6rej: my swap is 4x5GB partitions across 4 drives on separate IDE controllers.  striping makes it SO much faster
<water_foul> why should i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 (x86_64)
<d0ck> how to create swap partition ?
<sparr> water_foul: imho, you shouldnt
<crimsun> StFS: bingo.
<LaneLimited> Is it possible to delete things under my applications/games/ "something" <delete???
<n6rej> water_foul: it all depends on what software/features you wan't/need
<gentlyninja> i cannot play music via rhythmbox or totem. so i guess its a matter of gstreamer. how can i fix it without restarting?
<sparr> water_foul: 8.04 is the least solid of the ubuntu versions ive seen to date.  decisions were made to keep it less-out-of-date for the next 3 years that result in it being a little shaky right now
<marco___> simion314 i need some help with my mv program from breezy there is a dependency break with libc6 can someone help?
<DarkLordVenom> what is a good program to convert MP3's to wav so i can burn them to an audio cd?
<simion314> hi, something happen and my fat32 partition appears locked, the files and folders and i can delete or write to it(it worked untill now, no reboot and i do not know what happen
<StFS> crimsun: ok... so /dev/raw1394 is owned by root:disk. would the "proper" solution to this be to add my user to the disk group or what?
<water_foul> Is there any added wine support in 8.04 (specifically in blizzard games)
<frostburn> jonaskoelker, $man interfaces
<TJ13820> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on an HP Pavillion Ze model notebook. When i start it up, it does not show the GUI boot screen. So i press CTRL+ALT+(1-8) to get text mode startup. How do i get the GUI to work, instead of the text mode?
<heartsblood> I just installed moblock in hardy and I'm having trouble with it being able to flag ok packets for transmission.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9563/
<crimsun> StFS: no, that's a very, very bad "solution"
<StFS> crimsun: yeah... I had a funny feeling you'd say that ;)
<sparr> TJ13820: examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why its failing to start
<water_foul> my x86_64 7.10 ubuntu machine doesn't show the spash, how would I fix that?
<crimsun> StFS: (however, in this case, you could kludge by doing that - but be aware of the ramifications.)
<d0ck> how to create a swap partition please ?
<jonaskoelker> frostburn: you want me to say "iface $FACE inet dhcp" twice, right?  I'm doing that; when I ifup eth1:0 (eth1 is already up), I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address"
<water_foul> my x86_64 7.10 ubuntu machine doesn't show the spash, how would I fix that?
<StFS> crimsun: so changing permission to 0666 on the /dev/raw1394 device is a better one or what? what would be the "correct" solution here?
<simion314> marco___ do you use an older ubuntu version? i do not know how to solve the problem
<sparr> water_foul: you have usplash-theme-ubuntu installed?
<jonaskoelker> frostburn: I heard that dhclient3 wants to send from IP address 0.0.0.0 ... could that be somehow problematic?
<crimsun> StFS: unfortunately, that's where things become murky.
<Ghotler> hi all , how can i share folders in the new hardy, cuz when i try to do it i get an error the i have no permission
<StFS> crimsun: yeah... thought as much ;)
<water_foul> apt-get says "usplash-theme-ubuntu is already the newest version."
<Jokka> How do i specify an workspace for an program to open when using terminal?
<crimsun> StFS: you definitely don't want 0666 for raw1394; your single user in @disk is "less bad"
<gregbrady> Is the Amorok shipped with 8.04 stable, or is it a beta?  Mine just crashes and then will not restart.
<d0ck> people, please explain me how to create a swap partition
<water_foul> sparr: apt-get says "usplash-theme-ubuntu is already the newest version."
<jonaskoelker> Jokka: my understanding is that you can't
<crimsun> StFS: (since if your user is compromised, your user already is in @admin, so flying over the disk is the least of one's concerns)
<jonaskoelker> Jokka: but perhaps you can use wmctrl and some shell-scripting magic to compensate
<Rabiddog> d0ck: you might want to read a wiki on hdd organization
<TJ13820> sparr: could you examine my log file? i would have no idea what to look for
<jonaskoelker> Jokka: and maybe devilspie can do something... (I'm not sure, I haven't really used it)
<Ghotler> how can i share folders in the new hardy, cuz when i try to do it i get an error that i have no permission
<n6rej> frostburn: do I want dns proxy on?  I have my router serving dhcp
<MitchM> when i hit super-key + r i go into a Zoom mode on 8.04 (that i'm stuck in)...
<Lynet> d0ck: Create a partition, set it to swap type, run mkswap /dev/yourswappartition, add swap partition to fstab.
<water_foul> my x86_64 7.10 ubuntu machine doesn't show the spash, how would I fix that?
<MitchM> how do i get out of it?
<Rabiddog> Where is  gnomes  default video setting stored, everytime I log into gnome it switched to a video mode my monitor cannot display?
<crimsun> StFS: more appropriately, the application could be fixed to special-case a blacklist of devices that require raw1394, etc.
<Jokka> jonaskoelker: devilspie can if specified but i mean with terminal commands and then specify
<StFS> crimsun: well.. I don't know what else there is to do here?
<frostburn> jonaskoelker, is it trying to get the same address for both nics?  that sounds like a cool issue, not sure how much i'll be of help, there was some forum posts that looks like they're having the same issue
<frostburn> n6rej, you shouln't need it
<brane> i am downloading file from torrent and see that only use Deluge but others use mtorrent and Azureus :)
<crimsun> StFS: in your case, choose the one that least discomfits you :-)
<n6rej> frostburn: same with name resolve order?
<StFS> crimsun: well ok :) thanks a whole heap for your help
<Ghotler>  how can i share folders in the new hardy, cuz when i try to do it i get an error that i have no permission
<water_foul> my x86_64 7.10 ubuntu machine doesn't show the spash, how would I fix that? (I have usplash-theme-ubuntu)
<crimsun> StFS: np
<water_foul> i gtg
<frostburn> n6rej, not sure, I always use ips rather than hostnames
<n6rej> frostburn: yeah, as long as they are in the 192 ip pool I don't care of they access samba
<n6rej> or the server
<Ghotler>  how can i share folders in the new hardy, cuz when i try to do it i get an error that i have no permission
<Balachmar> Hi, evolutions spam filter doesn't seem to be working with my computer
<jonaskoelker> Jokka: what do you mean?  You run an xclient in your terminal, then specify the workspace you want it on after... what?  After the client has connected?
<jonaskoelker> Jokka: I'm not sure what you want to do
<n6rej> !samba | Ghotler
<ubottu> Ghotler: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tubutu> join /#ubuntu-no
<damaltor> hi everybody. i have thefollowing problem: a new kubutnu hardy system (kde3) set up, everything works nice. i was wondering why the xorg.conf is so empty (no drivers specified). i opened systemsettings, where my graphics adapter was found correctly (intel i910 driver). BUT: if i dont change anything (!) and klick on apply, the xorg.conf is filled, but x doesnt start anymore. "no video bios modes selected", something like that. so, ...
<damaltor> ... everything works without specifying the adapter, but does not if the adapter is enabled... whats that? thnaks for any help
<tubutu> join #ubuntu-no
<Ghotler> n6rej, ubottu thx
<Pici> tubutu: /join #ubuntu-no
<Jokka> <jonaskoelker> i wnna specify where the program opens. like typing "xmm", xmms start but i want it to start on desktop 4 instead of 1 without going to desktop 4
<jonaskoelker> ahh
<Ghotler> ubottu, has any gui for samba?
<jonaskoelker> Jokka: with wmctrl, you can let it start on the current desktop, then move it to desktop 4...
<jbroome__> !swat | Ghotler
<ubottu> Ghotler: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ghotler> thx
<wuxia> man rxvt-unicode tells me to read man 7 X for the details on escape values for keysym ... man 7 X brings up nothignnn ... waht's the likely package for me to apt-get ?
<Blueface> I have no sound since I upgraded to Hardy. Can anyone help me? It works with the old kernel but not with the new.
<Mathman> Ghotler: I highly recommend the samba 3 by example book.  you can find it free online.
<Ghotler> Mathman, thx
<d0ck> why after creating ext3 partition free space becomes unusable, and i cant create swap partition ?
<jonaskoelker> d0ck: are you using four primary partitions?
<brane> file sharing with samba, but can i enable guest accaunt like in Xp ?
<qwiksand> i'm about to cry guys!
<heartsblood> Anybody here use moblock?  I've edited the following lines in my moblock.conf file but I can't ping my router or resolve google.com(etc).  http://pastebin.com/d48f5ef61
<ogre> why does my external drives keep getting renamed? i get an underscore under drive name
<LaneLimited> May someone tell me how to turn on KDE4-core  ?? I downloaded and installed this from the syntac manager ... went to SESSIONS/ startup... clicked ADD+ What do i type there? or how do i do this.. Please??
<qwiksand> i think my video card just got messed up..
<qwiksand> i have to be using the onboard video now
<d0ck> jonaskoelker yea, i am using 4 primaries
<punzada> anyone else experience a lot of extra idle resource use with hardy over gutsy?
<ghostknife> Does ubuntu (or linux in general) have some backup package that I can use to backup my system only, so I  can install it again on other systems using the same configuration?
<jonaskoelker> d0ck: that's why, you can only have four of those
<ghostknife> Without /home
<qwiksand> after installing the modules for virtualbox and it asked me to restart the system, the resolution and everything went, including the ound
<ghostknife> Or it would be nice to specify what doesn't come with
<jonaskoelker> d0ck: make an extended partition if you want more
<tushyd> When I try to install the nvidia 169.12 driver, i restart X and it fails and goes to safe mode. When I roll back to 100.14.19 it works just fine. Anyone know whats up?
<LaneLimited> please I really don't know how to enable this KDE desktop.... please help me
<qwiksand> now, nothing!
<jonaskoelker> d0ck: I recommend using a swap file over a swap partition--it gives you more flexibility (resizing partitions is time-consuming; resizing files is fast)
<Lynet> d0ck: It might perhaps be easier to create a swap file instead.
<punzada> ghostknife you can do that easily, check out this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<tushyd> LaneLimited, what do you mean by "enable this KDE desktop"
<LaneLimited> May someone tell me how to turn on KDE4-core  ?? I downloaded and installed this from the syntac manager ... went to SESSIONS/ startup... clicked ADD+ What do i type there? or how do i do this.. Please??
<LaneLimited> that is what i mean
<d0ck> Lynet so i ignore installer offering me to create swap partition ?
<Lynet> d0ck: Ah, you are doing a fresh install?
<asdrubal> why does scrollkeeper take so long to configure?
<qwiksand> i'm not getting anything from my video card, does that mean its not working?
<asdrubal> it's really annoying
<asdrubal> why does scrollkeeper take so long to configure?
<d0ck> Lynet, yes at the momenet
<jonaskoelker> asdrubal: to annoy you :p
<brrt> hi everyone, gnome-terminal ignores my font settings and I'm pissed because of it
<tushyd> LaneLimited, so when you get the GDM login screen, did you try selecting a different session?
<qwiksand> is anyone even listening?
<brrt> anyone knows a fix?
<Lynet> d0ck: Ah, if there is nothing you want to keep on the Linux partition make it an estended instead of primary partition.
<Rabiddog> Where is  gnomes  default video setting stored, everytime I log into gnome it switched to a video mode my monitor cannot display?
<jonaskoelker> qwiksand: what do you mean "not getting anything"?
<jackfruit> has anyone got a problem with ssh frozen in hardy ?
<Frotos> on the features page for 8.04 under office tools(http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/office-tools/) you notice a 3D view of openoffice, how can I enable/active that?
<LaneLimited> What is GDM.... Should i restart my computer??  I went to administartion- sessions-starup tab
<Rabiddog> Lane gdm is the login u see when u startup
<d0ck> Lynet how can i dont want to keep anything on linux partition ?
<jonaskoelker> LaneLimited: GDM is the thing you enter your password into when you boot your 'puter
<jonaskoelker> LaneLimited: (it does a few things besides just accepting your password, but... oh well)
<tushyd> LaneLimited, at the GDM login screen, you can choose different sessions. You can make the switch there to KDE if you want
<LaneLimited> That screen is just USER NAME.... So i should go to options at the bottom left?
<tushyd> LaneLimited, yes
<LaneLimited> ty brb
<blind> I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction.. I want to share an internet connection between a windows xp laptop and my ubuntu desktop... my wireless in my desktop isn't working, but it is in the laptop.
<Frotos> ﻿on the features page for 8.04 under office tools(http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/office-tools/) you notice a 3D view of openoffice, how can I enable/active that?
<glasgowkody> Can you run visual basic projects in ubuntu?
<andy_> hello
<blind> glasgowkody: sometimes
<brane> Hdd only can have 3 primary and 1 extended partition, in that one i have Ubuntu with / /home and swap block :)
<glasgowkody> What is the best programming language to learn for programs I can run in linux?
<iclebyte> glasgowkody, umm.. start with some bash scripting..
<blind> glasgowkody: it's usually a pain, but you need to have all the ocx and dll files it needs, usually wherever the program expects to look for them, and you run them in wine
<neeto> glasgowkody: if you move on from bash scripting, start python...
<iclebyte> glasgowkody, that way you can learn to automate tasks on your linux box..
<gregbrady> How can one get a listing of all shoutcast stations in Rhythmbox?
<iclebyte> glasgowkody, or learn java and run your programs anywhere =)
<cellofellow> glasgowkody: yeah, bash is great, and then a it of python. If you want a GUI in bash, try Zenity.
<qwiksand>  my video card was working fine up until a few minutes ago what i downloaded and installed modules for virtualbox, not its not reading only the onboard video works
<blind> I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction.. I want to share an internet connection between a windows xp laptop and my ubuntu desktop... my wireless in my desktop isn't working, but it is in the laptop.
<iclebyte> well.. anywhere there is a Java VM
<magnetron> glasgowkody: Python.
<qwiksand>  my video card was working fine up until a few minutes ago when i downloaded and installed modules for virtualbox, not its not reading only the onboard video works
<iclebyte> blind, use an ethernet cable and a switch..
<magnetron> blind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<blind> iclebyte: don't have a switch. have a crossover cable, thouh
<d0ck> brane so i create one partition in linux partition in //home ?
<iclebyte> blind, that'll do it
<erUSUL> blind: if the two boxes con ping each other you have to set up internet connection sharing on XP and make the XP ip be the gateaway on the ubuntu box
<n6rej> frostburn: idk what it was but that fixed it.  TYVM
<frostburn> n6rej, no problem
<blind> oh, simple enough
<nikolaj> God evening
<blind> thanks, erUSUL
<n6rej> frostburn: you can email me a new dado blade for my table saw can you ? :P
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Is it normal to have 23 different files 'file-index.tmp'? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635
<frostburn> n6rej, if you email me another gigabit switch =P
<sebrock> I get this error when tyring to build with dkms: /usr/sbin/dkms: line 28: popd: directory stack empty, what is that??
<brane> np ! 3 partition in extended partition one is root / one is /home and one is swap , swap is 2*RAM capacity
<erUSUL> blind: also you may need to set up the nameservers on the ubuntu box
<n6rej> frostburn: yeah I've been looking at cat6E, wondering if it will make a big enough diff with my 100mb network... everything is gigabit BUT my router :(
<brane> logical partition !
<n6rej> frostburn: i've got all cat 5 and cat5E right now
<qwiksand> been in here for the longest time, threw out my questions and none have been answered
<Frotos> I noticed on the presentation flash here http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/office-tools/ a 3D display of openoffice, could someone explain to me how I can get openoffice to do that, right now on my computer its just flat
<soulc> anyone hear of a laser printer printing the test page in reverse where if you look through the page you see the image correctly
<nikolaj> Do anyone knows why wvdial is not on the ubuntu server cd? can that really be true?
<cellofellow> soulc: some printers have a Mirror option.
<d0ck> brane linux is gonna be my fourth primary, how can i make an extended swap partiiton ?
<frostburn> n6rej, i got a nice new one off of newegg for 45$ netgear 8 porter, metal(!) case
<StFS> crimsun: hey again, just one quick question... why is it that raw1394 is owned by the disk group anyways? Do you know?
<n6rej> frostburn: oh very nice!
<Lynet> d0ck: "The number of partitions on an Intel-based system was limited from the very beginning: The original partition table was installed as part of the boot sector and held space for only four partition entries. These partitions are now called primary partitions. "
<soulc> I think my printer got set in that mode then
<Lynet> d0ck: "One primary partition of a hard drive may be subpartitioned. These are logical partitions. This effectively allows us to skirt the historical four partition limitation. "
<cellofellow> d0ck: you can have only 4 partitions, with IDE drives. If you want more than that, replace one of the primaries with an extended and put logicals inside of that.
<jbrouhard> Whose bright idea was it to include all these "locked down" measures in Firefox ?
<tushyd> When I try to install the nvidia 169.12 driver, i restart X and it fails and goes to safe mode. When I roll back to 100.14.19 it works just fine. Anyone know whats up?
<brane> no you cant ! only if you have 3 primary !
<Frotos> I guess no one knows about 3D desktops...
<MythGuy> how do I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using a 8.04 CD?
<nikolaj> anyone who knows something about ubuntu?
<nikolaj> server
<Lynet> !ask | nikolaj
<Barnabas> nico _ check
<Fishscene> Ubottu must be offline :S
<Lynet> Ubotu, were art thou?
<cellofellow> nikolaj: I'd recommend #ubuntu-server but it's a very quiet channel.
<brane> because linux have lot partitions - let it be logical ! in extended !
<d0ck> which file system does windows use ?
<nikolaj> Thanks <cellofellow>
<Pici> nikolaj: or just ask in here
<Lynet> d0ck: Windows is NTFS or FAT/FAT32.
<cellofellow> d0ck: normally FAT32 (Windows) or NTFS (Windows NT, including 2000, XP, and Vista).
<d0ck> could grub create some partitions ?
<zetheroo> I logged into hardy today and there was a message saying something about HOME/.dmrc being ignored .. and now everything looks strange..... whats happened?
<Lynet> grub is bootloader, nto partition editor.
<cellofellow> d0ck: no, use cfdisk or gparted.
<d0ck> shi, i have to quit installing now :(
<d0ck> or should i just create a swap file ?
<bon955> Wie sehen Sie Download Ubuntu
<ghostknife> I also have slow scrolling with 8.04, it's apparently Ubuntulooks/Clearlook. How can I replace this with something generic?
<glasgowkody> Once I download active python, it gives me a .tar.gz archive.. what do I do to install it?
<Pici> glasgowkody: Python is in the Ubuntu repositories, any particular reason you need
<Pici> Active Python?
<glasgowkody> Oh I didn't know it was already there
<amikrop> How is the "Volume Control" program called?
<Frotos> Does anyone know what feature this is in ubuntu? http://xs227.xs.to/xs227/08185/3d189.png
<glasgowkody> So what do I need to do to install the one from the repository?
<Pici> glasgowkody: In fact, its probably already installed.
<amikrop> Hello. Does anybody know what program launches the "Volume Control"?
<fde> Frotos: That is Compiz.
<Mimi> Frotos:  The Cube? You get it with Compiz Fuzion. Join #compiz
<Frotos> ok
<Frotos> I have 8.04 is it installed?
<d0ck> how to manage partitions on lifecd ?
<fde> Frotos: yes.
<tushyd> amikrop, alsamixer
<tushyd> Frotos, go to System>Preferences>Appearance and then click on the Visual Effects tab
<x1250> whats the package for wxpython? $ aptitude search wx, gives a disturbing list of 4 packages, none of them python related
<fde> tushyd: Nope, he was looking for 'gnome-volume-control' but alas, he left.
<tushyd> fde, ah
<kvo> can anyone here help me?
<grandmaster_> i'm having problems displaying flash animations in hardy heron 32 bit...any help?
<kvo> im having a problem with the game Frets on Fire for Ubuntu
<fde> kvo: Maybe, how about we start with your question?
<fliegenderfrosch> x1250: I have a package called pxthon-wxgtk2.8
<kvo> ok
<fde> kvo: What problems?
<nyuu> #radioproject@irc.irchighway.net
<kvo> i downloaded the game fgrom Sypnatic anda when i start it its very slow
<PaRaSiTe2> Is anyone here on dial up?
<fde> nyuu: /newserver irc.irchighway.net then /j #radioproject
<grandmaster_> i'm having trouble with gnash
<brane> in past with lucent modem :)
<PaRaSiTe2> I mean currently.
<PaRaSiTe2> My current modem won't work with 8.04.
<fde> grandmaster_: It's not very full featured yet... you'd do better to use flashplugin-nonfree for now.
<PaRaSiTe2> So I want to know which one will.
<billy12> some one just told me linux user's are nothing but drugie, new age hippies
<kvo> ?
<brane> you must have driver for 8.04 kernels
<erUSUL> !ot | billy12
<tushyd> billy12, it's true. All of us are currently on drugs.
<_rik_> exit
<billy12> lol, well me too
<grandmaster_> fde thanks
<x1250> fliegenderfrosch: thanks, could you please $ apt-cache policy the package to see in what repository resides?
<x1250> I'm on hardy
<PaRaSiTe2> brane: Huh?
<billy12> maybe 8.10 should be called puff puff
<tjb891> i can't get my subwoofer to work even though i have LFE turned up all the way, does anyone have any idea?
<billy12> might get more users
<daYZman> i've just installed 1.7 and the gnome panel and the menu bars are red, how do i change that? i've tried changing to a custom Emerald theme, but they are still red. do i need a GTK theme?
<brane> yes i know buy lucent modem !
<fde> billy12: /j #ubuntu-offtopic ... this is a support only channel.
<kvo> frets on fire... can anyone help me?
<billy12> daYZman>
<fliegenderfrosch> x1250: it's in universe, but I'm still on feisty
<billy12> srry
<jf_> What's up with flash on hardy?
<jf_> Crashes on me ALL the time.
<mluser-work> Does ubuntu used selinux by default?
<jf_> It's a 50/50 chans.
<fde> jf_: Turn off Compiz.
<tushyd> jf_, I second that and I'm not using compiz
<brane> 8.10 must to work with Asus A7U laptop and ECS KA3 MVP mobo and ........
<PaRaSiTe2> !modem
<jf_> fde: Is it compiz that is causing it?
<fde> jf_: It will crash more with Compiz around, yes.
<jf_> fde: Never had the problem with gutsy.
<fde> jf_: It's mostly because Adobe Flash is proprietary, and thus we can't fix issues with it ourselves, and they don't care enough about Linux at this point.
<tushyd> fde: do you think that'll change now that flash is being opened up?
<Frozenball> gnash
<fde> tushyd: I have no idea, I haven't seen any sign of source code being released, so gnash and swfdec are still the best hopes
<grandmaster_> fde: how do i get rid of gnash, then?
<jf_> fde: Someone should buy flash and open source it. Just for fun :(
<jf_> :)
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Is it normal to have 23 different files 'file-index.tmp'? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635
<fde> (mostly swfdec though, as it has a better infrastructure - gstreamer)
<oussama> Salut
<fde> grandmaster_: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<grandmaster_> fde oh that makes sense...haha
<ghostknife> where is the gtkrc files for themes located?
<fde> jf_: also try installing 'libflashsupport' as it apparently helps ... you too grandmaster_
<mike> Hi! I'm sorry to bother you guys with a really pissy problem, but the thing is that I'm running KTorrent and it maxes at 20kb/s for ten seconds, then dies for half a minute and then it starts again the same way, which is a bit odd, any one know what the problem might be?
<tushyd> mike, did you try opening up the ports?
<ghostknife> mike: it's your connections
<ghostknife> tushyd: he gets to transfer some data, the ports are obviously open
<fde> jf_: Adobe already did.
<fde> jf_: Adobe are part of the Linux Foundation now, so we'll see what comes of that.
<zetheroo> please help.... I am being told on login that HOME/.dmrc is being ignored..... and everything is screwed up when I login..... please help!!!
<ghostknife> mike: try downloading a different file and see if it still does that
<zetheroo> I am running Hardy
<ether_c> hi, has anyone had the "applet not initialized" problem with java?
<ghostknife> mike: usually that means the connection isn't stable. how fast is your connection?
<tushyd> ghostknife: not true. i was getting really slow transfers on torrents but when I opened the ports on my router/modem it flew
<mike> But if it's my connections, I guess there's nothin' I can do, is there?
<timposey> Help, I tried to update to 08.04 we had a power shut down right after starting the upgrade and I have tried starting again with update manager but it just seems to freeze or lock up ... any suggestions
<billy12> mike:you have flash?
<jf_> fde: Link me to info about that plz.
<ghostknife> tushyd: true, some of it might work if you have half of the connections open
<brane> how can i got MDI form in GIMP not SDI ? Like in Photoshop
<billy12> mike : goto http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ and do a speed test
<ghostknife> mikefoo1: try opening up all your ports, both udp/tcp
<legion_> I need a bit of help with mounting an ntfs drive that didn't shut down right. I've tried to do what ubuntu tells me to, but I just get the message that only root can do what I ask
<billy12> mike : and post the results
<mortal1> I did a "check cd" on ubuntu alternate, and it said one of the files is corrupt
<mortal1> so then I checked the md5 of the iso vs the one on the site
<fde> jf_: http://linux-foundation.org/weblogs/press/2008/03/30/adobe-joins-linux-foundation-with-focus-on-linux-for-web-20-applications/
<mortal1> it's the same
<fde> jf_: This is starting to deviate from support though...
<zeker> hello gentlemen.  I have a machine with two ethernet cards and I intend to use it as a firewall for my office network.  It currently has the latest ubuntu release installed, and it also has firewall builder and firestarter.  Hardy heron is installed, and I believe it's the client version of the OS.  Can it be used as a tunnel/firewall for other computers to access the internet?  If so, what steps do I need to take to configu
<mortal1> does that mean the media was bad?
<bobbob1016> I have a network drive mounted in my fstab.  I want to be able to search the whole drive via beagle, however I can't.  If I search for "music" it shows up, but if I search for an artist in the music folder, it doesn't appear.  How can I make sure that this drive is being indexed?
<stbain> zeker: yes, it can
<bobbob1016> I added it in my beagle-settings already
<PeterFA> I want to report a problem but it's definately not a bug. How do I report it?
<jf_> fde: Focus on Linux != Open Source?
<timposey> Help, I tried to update to 08.04 we had a power shut down right after starting the upgrade and I have tried starting again with update manager but it just seems to freeze or lock up ... any suggestions
<fde> jf_: Nope...
<ubuntu_> Erm, my firefox won't even work XD
<fde> jf_: But generally, companies that join the Linux Foundation end up contributing to open source as part of their work.
<belor1> hey, After the upgrade to 8.04 my GDM theme is no lonmger centered and on the logoin screen there is no language or shutdown buttons
<billy12> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<billy12> belor1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<brane> 8.04 is better to be 8.06
<bullgard4> PeterFA: If it is not a bug, what is it then?
<belor1> Billy12:Thanks, its well appreciated
<fde> belor1: In hardy, those lines won't exist yet keep it in mind when reading that...
<billy12> np
<chris_420> quick should be simple open office question.... where can i go to download templates? preferably resume templates
<belor1> fde: so i have to addthe,m?
<chris_420> loked at source forge that the open office page... only to find nothing
<billy12> belor1> true, another way to fix the problem, is to pick a differnt login window
<TJ13820> my splash screen is not loading in ubuntu. I tried to install a new splash screen with Startup manager, but it won't work
<fde> belor1: Not sure, depends what it's telling you to do... I just skimmed briefly, and Hardy doesn't use Mode lines by default anymore though... it tries to auto-detect such things.
<belor1> billy12, but none are centered like they were before
<billy12> belor1> in System >administration >login windows
<PeterFA> bullgard4, their Canada server has issues. All my problems were instantly fixed when I switched to main servers.
<PeterFA> bullgard4, clearly, it's not a bug and clearly it must be reported.
<chris_420> no body knows?
<belor1> billy12, i know were to change then just none are centered
<billy12> belor1> pick a diffent style
<belor1> billy12, all styles wont center
<laeg> is ubuntu hardy 'a Linux distribution package which supports RPM'?
<ohyouknow1987> hey guys, i can't get my evolution to send/receve. any ideas?
<billy12> belor1> did u try plain (no face borswer)
<fde> laeg: Uhh... not really, you can use alien to turn rpm's into debs, then use them though.
<bullgard4> PeterFA: Are you referring to IRC servers of this network 'Freenode'?
<belor1> billy12, yes
<legend2440> chris_420: http://documentation.openoffice.org/Samples_Templates/User/template/
<claudio> ragazzi come posso cambiare la mia password
<billy12> belor1> umm
<fde> laeg: alien is installed by default... simply 'alien --to-deb whatever.rpm'
<Takalius> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu Install CD. Buffer I/O error on fd0, Status: {DRDY}
<chris_420> legend will check...
<claudio> chris come cambio la mia passwod?
<laeg> fde: ty i am going to try tar xfz openvpn-[version].tar.gz
<PeterFA> bullgard4, no.
<billy12> you log out and hit crl+alt+backspace
<ohyouknow1987> evolution problem cannot send or recieve
<tarvid> need pointers on connection sharing setup with ebox
<PeterFA> bullgard4, I'm referring to the repositories.
<fde> laeg: sudo apt-get install openvpn ... however I was wrong, alien isn't installed be default anymore.
<Y-Town> I am trying to get rid of wine and all apps installed in it.  I have an app (mono 1.9.1) that shows as being installed, yet its not... any ideas how to get rid of it from the menu list so I can reload wine?
<danand> Takalius - do you have a floppy drive??
<chris_420> SWEET     LEGEND THANKS
<Takalius> Yeah, I do
<chris_420> im outty to make a new resume haha... lates
<Takalius> danand, I do
<fde> laeg: Generally, if it's worth having, just use synaptic or sudo apt-get install to get it.
<Teastro> on xubuntu 8.04, i have to install wireless dlink g132 for internet...i have downloaded ndiswrappers, installed,but when i install neta5agu driver: sudo ndiswrapper -i /Desktop/Driver/netA5AGU.inf
<billy12> <Y-Town> rm -R ~/.wine
<GhostFish> Help!! I getting the WHITE screen of death ... with an ATI Video Card
<PeterFA> danand, dang, if you're asking about floppy drives, someone is desperate.
<billy12> <Y-Town> sudo apt-get remove wine
<laeg> fde: i need the beta version for my VPN provider and i can't get that in synaptic or sudo apt-get, right?
<danand> Takalius - is it a removable drive? Dell floppy module?
<Takalius> Uh
<PeterFA> billy12, is there also a purge function?
<Sonja> is there a .deb for this http://doom.chaosforge.org/index.php?module=downloads
<Takalius> I don't think so
<Teastro> couldn't open /desktop/driver/netA5AGU.inf: no such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 181.
<Y-Town> billy12: thanks ... I will try the first one... the second option in synaptic doesnt work
<Teastro> someone can help me?
<Takalius> Danand - Keep forgetting to highlight - I don't think so.
<laboutin> hi
<billy12> <PeterFA> apt-get clean or autoclean mayne
<Sonja> i want to install the rogue-like Doom
<jco> hi, where is cpu frequency managed in Ubuntu? (The equivalent of cpu-freq)
<PeterFA> billy12, ah.
<fde> laeg: Hardy has OpenVPN 2.1 RC 7
<zeker> stbain, do you know of any tutorials that will help me configure ubuntu for this?
<Lynet> Teastro: Sounds like the driver files are not in the place that ndiswrapper is expecting them to be.
<Takalius> Danand - If this helps, I'm using a HP Pavilion 513n, from 2003
<fde> laeg: If that's not the version you need, it's not supported, and I can't help you.
<Darth_Vader> hi, i've got installed alsa-base and alsa-utils but still, doesnt recognize alsaconf ! how could i fix that ?
<billy12> <PeterFA> i really dont understand wht you are trying to do
<ghostknife> Anyone know about editing gnome theme files (gtkrc files)?
<bullgard4> PeterFA: I do not know who is responsible for them. You could ask this question here in this channel. I am sure there are people here who can tell you who is in charge of them.
<danand> Takalius - :) I had this problem when installing on my laptop. Does the error message repeat?
<Teastro> where ndiswrapper expect them to be?!?!?!?
<Takalius> danand - Yeah. It also seems to do that when I try booting Debian without Single User MOde
<ghostknife> I want to use the radio/checkbox buttons of one theme, but keep everything else of another. Simply using the customize button and changing the controls option isn't enough, since it changes the scrollbars/tabs/buttons aswell
<Y-Town> billy12: here is the error I get:  rm: remove write-protected regular file `/home/dan/.wine/drive_c/windows/temp/IS2bd3.tmp/eula.3076.txt'?
<timposey> Help, I tried to update to 08.04 we had a power shut down right after starting the upgrade and I have tried starting again with update manager but it just seems to freeze or lock up ... any suggestions
<PeterFA> Who's in charge of the Canadian repository servers?
<billy12> <Y-Town> sudo rm -R ~/.wine
<Y-Town> billy12: thats what I did, and thats the error that come up
<billy12> <Y-Town> if you where useing wine in THIS seesion you will have to log out to close wine b4 you can remove it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jereme_> hey I'm just in time for the netsplit.. sweet
<belor1> My GDM theme wont center no matter what i do, can someone help me solve this issue
<zetheroo> why can't I share a folder on the network in Hardy??? In Gutsy it worked fine...
<billy12> <Y-Town> wine is probly useing that file
<billy12> <Y-Town> logout and back in and try agian
<danand> Takalius - if so leave it a while. Usually the message repeats for a while (5 mins) and then the install carries on as normal. Might be due to over zealous hardware detection on the install cd. Just give it a while...
<Takalius> ...
<Y-Town> billy12: OK.... the sudo worked.   :o)
<Lord_Devi> still surprises me after all these years that netsplits are still a plague
<GhostFish> Help!! I getting the WHITE screen of death ... with an ATI Video Card anyone know How to fix ????
<Takalius> Danand - The error keeps repeating itself both when I try using the Ubuntu install CD, and when I try booting Debian outside of Single User Mode
<zetheroo> anyone?
<timposey> Help, I tried to update to 08.04 we had a power shut down right after starting the upgrade and I have tried starting again with update manager but it just seems to freeze or lock up ... any suggestions
<Kyle__> hey Ubuntu server defaults to a console right?
<billy12> <Y-Town> nice, what error does sudo apt-get remove wine give you
<Lord_Devi> GhostFish: Yeah. Get an nvidia!
<Starnestommy> Kyle__: yes
<Lord_Devi> GhostFish: hehe, sorry I know.. Had to say it for some reason
<jereme_> wwwwwhhhuuu?  the default version of firefox on hardy is beta?
<Y-Town> billy12: lemme run it now
<danand> Takalius - is the Pavillion a desktop or laptop?
<Lord_Devi> jereme_: 3b5, yeah
<Takalius> danand - Desktop
<billy12> jereme_> ff 3 5beta is stable
<magnetron> Question: My nvidia 6800 card seems to get quite hot (57 degrees Celsius for desktop). is there anything i could do to save power, when talking about graphics?
<billy12> jereme_> and uses *much* less ram
<jereme_> billy12: that's nice, but firebug and foxmarks don't work on it
<billy12> jereme_> i know
<umbesca> ciAO
<Lord_Devi> jereme_: foxmarks doesn't, but Gmarks does - and if you ask me it is much better
<StFS> crimsun: I ended up creating a raw1394 group and added my user to that as well as assigning ownership of /dev/raw1394 to it... seems to work ok... until I figure out the reason why they assign it to the disk group
<Y-Town> billy12:
<Y-Town> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Y-Town> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Y-Town> dan@dan-laptop:~$
<ether_c> do Java applets work for anyone on hardy?
<danand> Takalius - do you know if the floppy drive works ok or not? :)
<lordz> Hi
<Teastro> qualche italiano che se ne intende di ubuntu?
<Takalius> danand - I have tried using it before with floppies, and it does not work.
<Gramble> question: i'm installing ubuntu right now.  what's a ballpark range of how long the partition process takes?
<belor1> Y-Town | !pastebin
<bobbob1016> GhostFish, First off, more punctuation doesn't get your question answered sooner.  Second, are you using Hardy?
<billy12> <Y-Town> log out and back in, wine is still running
<lordz> I am having a problem with my - 3D Effects
<lordz> It keeps saying
<lordz> Let me find it a second
<Y-Town> billy12: thanx
<zetheroo> anyone?
<billy12> <Y-Town> np, any time
<d0ck> guys, i want to clear: if i choose to use largest continious space while installing will my windows partition be limited in disc space ?
<lordz> Desktop Effects Was not Enabled
<lordz> Thats the error i keep getting
<zeker> hello gentlemen.  I have a machine with two ethernet cards and I intend to use it as a firewall for my office network.  It currently has the latest ubuntu release installed, and it also has firewall builder and firestarter.  Hardy heron is installed, and I believe it's the client version of the OS.  Can it be used as a tunnel/firewall for other computers to access the internet?  If so, what steps do I need to take to configu
<ether_c> do Java applets work for anyone on hardy?
<danand> Takalius - hmmm.... Have you thought of just unplugging it from the mainboard??
<jereme_> hey, so I just updated and it's been so long since I setup fglrx, that I can't remember where I got the kernel module from... any fglrx users that would know this tasty tidbit?
<magnetron> ether_c: yes.
<Lord_Devi> zetheroo: I have just shared a folder on my network on my brand new hardy install yesterday and it worked fine so I don't know
<ether_c> damn.. I keep getting "applet not initialized"
<fde> ether_c: Yup... using sun-java6-plugin
<Lord_Devi> zetheroo: i DID however share it using "gksudo nautilius" rather from default nautilus
<lordz> I have been getting a problem with 3D Effects Every time i try and use it i get DESKTOP EFFECTS COULD NOT BE ENABLED, Which is quite annoying, Does anybody know a cure for this
<gnychis> whats the proper way to install flash player in hardy?
<magnetron> !it | Teastro
<ubottu> Teastro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ether_c> I've uninstalled and reinstalled sun-java6-stuff 3 times
<Takalius> danand  - Alright I'll try that after, it should do it. I have to go right now, but thank you for your help
<d0ck> guys, i want to clear: if i choose to use largest continious space while installing will my windows partition be limited in disc space ??
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Is it normal to have 23 different files 'file-index.tmp'? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635
<danand> Takalius - np :)
<zetheroo> ﻿Lord_Devi: but through gksudo isn't that root sharing it?
<Takalius> ^^
<lordz> I have been getting a problem with 3D Effects Every time i try and use it i get DESKTOP EFFECTS COULD NOT BE ENABLED, Which is quite annoying, Does anybody know a cure for this
<Lord_Devi> Here is a question. If I have a theme i really like, and would like apps running under 'gksudo' to use the same theme, how would I do this?
<magnetron> gnychis: application > add/remove, search for "flash"
<Lord_Devi> zetheroo: Yeah it is. The reason i did that tho was because I was sharing a point located under /mnt rather than /home
<zeker> can someone please offer assistatnce?
<balzac> hello
<Lord_Devi> zetheroo: point is, it worked for me
<lordz> Arg this is really annoying me i cant get 3D Effects to work -.=
<zetheroo> ﻿Lord_Devi: over the network?
<magnetron> !repeat | lordz
<ubottu> lordz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<balzac> I'm using firefox 2. When I click "install missing plugin", the downloads fail
<sushith> Hi, I have selected a screen resolution of 1024x768 in my Ubuntu Hardy, But my login Screen is still at 800x600 and after login only its being changed to the resolution of my prefernece, How can i fix this?
<balzac> I'm having no luck getting java plugin running on firefox, ubuntu, hardy
<heartsblood> does anybody here run team speak or have the client handy?  I'm trying to test my ts server and make sure it's getting NAT access to outside
<umbesca> ho aggiornato ad HH ed ho difficoltà a vedere i divx
<heartsblood> ts.heartsblood.org
<ether_c> Lord_Devi: try gksudo?
<balzac> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java6/sun-java6-plugin_6-06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<zeker> hello gentlemen.  I have a machine with two ethernet cards and I intend to use it as a firewall for my office network.  It currently has the latest ubuntu release installed, and it also has firewall builder and firestarter.  Hardy heron is installed, and I believe it's the client version of the OS.  Can it be used as a tunnel/firewall for other computers to access the internet?  If so, what steps do I need to take to configu
<magnetron> !it | umbesca
<ubottu> umbesca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Lynet> zeker: Yes, pretty much any linux distribution can be used as a firewall/internet gatway.
<ether_c> I'm having java problems too
<Lord_Devi> ether_c: that's my question, whenever i use gksudo i would like the app to be using my users theme rather than root's theme(which is nonexistant.)
<zetheroo> ﻿Lord_Devi: ok I did it through gksudo and it worked
<umbesca> oks
<GhostFish> Any help me out with the damn WHITE screen of death ???
<zetheroo> thanks
<sushith> anyone?
<Lynet> zeker: As for configuring it, it depends on what tools you use.
<Ubhubdub> hello
<Lord_Devi> zetheroo: yw man, sorry I didn't answer sooner, so many questions.... hehe
<zeker> lynet, does it matter if it's the server/client version?
<magnetron> !patience | GhostFish
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Is it normal to have 23 different files 'file-index.tmp'? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635
<ubottu> GhostFish: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bobbob1016> GhostFish, Did you get my response?
<lordz> Seriously for those who are having problems with 8.04 go back to 7.10 I had to go back twice because its quite buggy at moment
<billy12> sushith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<bobbob1016> GhostFish, First off, more punctuation doesn't get your question answered sooner.  Second, are you using Hardy?
<zetheroo> ﻿Lord_Devi: for sure... no worries
<Ubhubdub> hello
<Ubhubdub> i want to install the new linux kernel (version 2.6.25.1) over the one Ubuntu 8.04 has (version 2.6.24)
<billy12> sushith> the same issue
<Ubhubdub> can you please guide me?
<jereme_> ah hrm, fglrx isn't in restricted moduls anymore
<ether_c> Lord_Devi: oh, I haven't actually tried it, but I figured it should use your settings if you run gksudo rather than gksu
<Ubhubdub> and i want to completely remove the old kernel
<Lynet> zeker: Afaik, no. Although desktop would by default install some stuff that you'd typically not need/want on a firwall box.
<ether_c> just looking at the man page now
<Lord_Devi> I find 8.04 to be incredible personal. Blows my mind how much work they have put into it.
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>:
<ether_c> I wish my flash applets would work..
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: give me a sec
<Ubhubdub> ok
<PriceChild> !highno | Ubhubdub
<ubottu> Ubhubdub: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: ill find the page w. the guide
<Lord_Devi> ether_c: Hrm, I suppose I should have done that at least shouldn't I. Kinda gettin lazy in my old age..
<Ubhubdub> billy12, ok
<PriceChild> Ubhubdub: many of the improvements will have been backported anyway
<sushith> ﻿ Hi, I have selected a screen resolution of 1024x768 in my Ubuntu Hardy, But my login Screen is still at 800x600 and after login only its being changed to the resolution of my prefernece, How can i fix this?
<PriceChild> Ubhubdub: do not upgrade your kernel unless you really know what you're doing as it will cause problems
<Ubhubdub> PriceChild, i always strive for perfection
<sortudo_78> hello from brazil, i need some help please
<SnakeArt> Hi! I need some help with wacom tablet configuration. Anyone?
<PriceChild> Ubhubdub: as does the several man kernel team which spent 6 months on the one you're using right now ;)
<PriceChild> Ubhubdub: if you think you can do a better job in an afternoon, please get in touch with them and let them know what they're doing wrong
<zeker> lynet, thank you.  Do you have experience setting up ubuntu as a gateway?  I have another linux machine that has no gui and is breaking down, but I'd like to set up ubuntu if possible as a gateway.  What's the most efficient way of doing this?
<Ubhubdub> i have 6 minutes that the full source of the kernel tarball downloads (i have a 512kbit download speed so it takes a while)
<belor1> fde, hardy does use Modes
<sortudo_78> anybody can halp me with PCMCIA modem instalation !!!
<Lord_Devi> Does anyone know of any soundcards that are both 24bit and also have hardware mixing?
<Ubhubdub> *before the ....
<guest> sushith, this link might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225339
<KL3B3R> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a 4GB RAM based computer. Do you guys know how can I install (apt-get) a "server" kernel for PAE support ?
<sushith> guest: thanks
<Lynet> zeker: I have some experience with setting up routers/firwalls in general, although not on ubuntu in particular. I suppose I could take you through the basics.
<guest> sushith: you're welcome
<fde> belor1: Weird... fresh install, I don't have any...
<sap> Hello guys, any idea of a good webpage editor?  (ease of use and good editing properties  ). thx.
<Ubhubdub> is there any "build new kernel from source" for hardy?
<KL3B3R> sap, bluefish
<guest> sap, try out bluefish
<belor1> fde, well ididnt fresh install thats probly why, but if i change the modes it works
<ArthurArchnix> Ubhubdub: What's that?
<qwiksand> fde i really need help with something
<Ubhubdub> a tutorial i ment
<Starnestommy> Ubhubdub: the kernel already in Hardy is fine.  Why would you need a different one?
<fde> qwiksand: What are you having an issue with?
<qwiksand> sound and video
<Ubhubdub> Starnestommy, i want the latest version ;)
<sap> KL3B3R, guerby k ty guys . i'm doing it for first time so guess I should be able to handle it fairly easily.. ;D
<ArthurArchnix> Ubhubdub: Yes, there's plenty of tutorials for ubuntu. I'm of the opinion though that if you can't find them, you shouldn't try it. ;)
<sebrock> how do I figure out exactly which module that has been loaded upon boot?
<sap> guerby, sry that wasnt directed at u
<zeker> lynet, thank you.  I hear firestarter is a good way to maintain a firewall.  I wonder if it's good enough for what I need it  for?  As a firewall/gateway for an office?
<Starnestommy> Ubhubdub: there will be some things that won't work with the latest version.  Only the versions in the repositories are guaranteed to work
<Lord_Devi> Starnestommy: Trimming the kernel still does help improve performance at the cost of convenience. Also it is a very good learning experience I personally believe
<sap> guest, lol i misdirected the post above to someone else instead of u
<KL3B3R> sap, It's a bit simple. I'm sure you'll apreciate it ;-)
<Ubhubdub> Starnestommy, why is that?
<fde> qwiksand: care to elaborate? white sound card, what video card... what issues are you experiencing, etc... if you ask the channel more specific questions, you'll get a better reply.
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: http://william.aonic.net/~william/linux-2.6.25-install.txt
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: sorry i lost the link to the page, but thats the text back up i kept
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: pleas tell me how it went
<ArthurArchnix> Ubhubdub: Have you thought about trying archlinux or gentoo? If you like debian, debian sid might work as well.
<guest> sap,  i noticed :)
<marcel_> how can I save a document as PDF ?
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: you can find me @ #ubuntu-powerpc 24/7
<danand> Ubhubdub - beware that ubuntu apply patches to their kernels for you... if you download from another source you may not get those patches... your kernel may not work quite as the ubuntu kernels do...
<qwiksand> fde after downloading the modules for virtualbox, and it said i should reboot, i noticed when it rebooted that the screen resolution was off and the sound was gone. said that the gstreamer plugins are missing
<Ubhubdub> oh another thing... which kernel does Fedora 9 use?
<sortudo_78> how do i create a simbolic link to /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 using ln -s comand line ???
<Ubhubdub> billy12, i will ;)
<guest> marcel_, in open office theres a button that exports the document to pdf
<fde> Ubhubdub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Starnestommy> sortudo_78: ln -s /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 /path/to/symbolic/link
<sortudo_78> please, some help !!!
<PiojoSSo> sorry... can someone help me please?
<PiojoSSo> when i try to startUbuntu Hardy, it starts with the leftcount "Press 'Esc' to enter the menu"...
<PiojoSSo> after this, it shows the Ubuntu logo for a few seconds...
<PiojoSSo> and then i get the message:
<PiojoSSo> "BusyBox v1.1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)
<PiojoSSo> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<FloodBot1> PiojoSSo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SnakeArt> Is there someone with wacom tablet?
<Ubhubdub> thank you all for the wonderfull links ;)
<Ubhubdub> *wonderful
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: i upgraded my server, but i would listen yo wht they are saying about doing this to a desktop
<marcus``> Hi, anyone successful in installing Xfi drivers?
<KL3B3R> guest: I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a 4GB RAM based computer. Do you know how can I install (apt-get) a "server" kernel for PAE support ?
<marcel_> thank you
<fde> qwiksand: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras to fix gstreamer issues.
<Lord_Devi> Because Ubuntu is so well made and really does have for the most part a "it just works" thing goin on, people seem to be gettin scared to poke around the manually. Kinda sad.
<fde> qwiksand: Not sure what that has to do with VirtualBox though.
<guest> KL3B3R, no sorry, thats out of my league
<Ubhubdub> ok now, the full source of the latest linux kernel is on my hard drive :)
<Lord_Devi> z
<sortudo_78> starnestomy: that is the question, /with/path/to/use ???
<KL3B3R> guest, anyway, thank you :)
<marcus``> need help installing 32bit x-fi sound drivers on ubuntu 8.04
<guest> KL3B3R, no problem :)
<sebrock> how can I check if my patched module has made it into the kernel and not the old one?
<quickone> I have a really quick question that i'm sure will be answerd easily
<XenThraL> Hi everyone, I have the bug where I updated my ubuntu now sudo can't find my hostname, anyone can point me out to any fixes?
<quickone> i want to make it so what i have in my clipboard stays across program closes
<Kl4m> ask it
<quickone> like when i close firefox
<ghostknife> the murrine/clearlooks theme engines are super slow. Aren't there good looking alternatives?
<quickone> how do i change the settings so it doesn't clear it
<ghostknife> or how can I edit them to find the problem?
<dubby> marcus'' alsa did not work?
<fde> marcus``: That sound card currently isn't supported, apologies.
<Starnestommy> XenThraL: you'll need to go into recovery mode then edit /etc/hosts to fix it
<marcus``> dubby: no, alsa doesnt support it.
<Y-Town> billy12: I still find applications/wine/programs/mono 1.9.1.  I have removed wine and deleted .wine in my home directory.  How can I go about getting the mono 1.9.1 gone?
<marcus``> fde: drivers are released
<KL3B3R> ABOUT SERVER KERNEL --> I have just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a 4GB RAM based computer. Do you guys know how can I install (apt-get) a "server" kernel for PAE support ?
<ArthurArchnix> Lord_Devi: Kinda off-topic, but yeah, if you're interested in compiling your own kernel maybe you ought to use distros that lend themselves to that kind of model. It'd be harder on Ubuntu because it's not really made with that kind of user in mind.
<erUSUL> quickone: you need a clipboard manager like glipper
<XenThraL> well I managed to open that now
<jasperarcher> Hello, I just installed 8.04 on my laptop (no other OS installed).  I had some pictures and other files backed up on a USB stick, I tried to drag them onto my “documents” folder, but it says I don't have enough space – only 5 MB left free on that drive.  Did I do the partitions incorrectly?  I'm sure its a total newb question but any help would be much appreciated.
<PiojoSSo> sorry... can someone help me please? when i try to startUbuntu Hardy, it starts with the leftcount "Press 'Esc' to enter the menu"... after this, it shows the Ubuntu logo for a few seconds... and then i get the message: "BusyBox v1.1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)       Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.     (initframs)"
<fde> marcus``: There are beta drivers, yes... but you'll have to talk to Creative about those.
<billy12> <Y-Town> where is it that you see it
<fde> marcus``: If they were up to standards, they would have been in Hardy.
<quickone> so anybody?
<billy12> <Y-Town> nm, i didnt read it rite
<XenThraL> oh cool, its working  now
<XenThraL> :D
<quickone> im sure it's really easy
<Y-Town> billy12: when i click applications on my menu bar
<billy12> <Y-Town> how did u install mono?
<qwiksand> fde the computer just froze with a lot of green and white fragments
<javaTN> anyone here?
<KL3B3R> thanks men
<Y-Town> billy12: I used the mono uninstall
<dassouki> how can i make folder writeable by all from terminal ?
<zvacet> jasperarcher : do you have separate home partition
<PiojoSSo> sorry... can someone help me please? when i try to startUbuntu Hardy, it starts with the leftcount "Press 'Esc' to enter the menu"... after this, it shows the Ubuntu logo for a few seconds... and then i get the message: "BusyBox v1.1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)       Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.     (initframs)"
<sap> KL3B3R, guest ,  can bluefish run in windows? or does it require another package?
<javaTN> i need some help installing a few programs... i just switched over from Mandriva to Ubuntu
<Ubhubdub> billy12,  "However, instructions remains the same for any other distribution except for apt-get command."   and ubuntu has apt-get :/
<Y-Town> billy12: is there a way to go back and force the removal?
<Lord_Devi> ArthurArchnix: I agree with that. i.e. the obvious; gentoo. Truely a great way to learn debuging skills, similair to slackware being great to learn 'standard' linux philosophy. but Ubuntu has gone through a lot of work to allow for customization, including kernels. Just I feel it is sometimes a neglected featureset.
<fde> qwiksand: yuck... I don't know what the issue could be though based on what you've said... I'm using VirtualBox fine...
<javaTN> how can i install avant window manager on Ubuntu 8.04?
<guest> jasperarcher, go to System > Administration > System monitor, then click on the File Systems tab to check how much space you have left
<Ubhubdub> billy12, what does that actually mean?
<billy12> <Y-Town> mono is a windows program?
<fde> javaTN: look for avant-window-navigator in synaptic
<javaTN> i tried searching that, it doesnt show me anything
<dubby> Hey anyone, I installed icedtea-gcjwebplugin and i go into firefox to check out if it is there and no dice it doesn't show up
<guest> sap, i'm not sure about that
<javaTN> am i supposed to add repos or something?
<derspankster> javaTN, I'd like to find that out as well, haven't upgraded yet
<Y-Town> billy12: yes its a windows .exe file i loaded in wine
<PiojoSSo> sorry... can someone help me please? when i try to startUbuntu Hardy, it starts with the leftcount "Press 'Esc' to enter the menu"... after this, it shows the Ubuntu logo for a few seconds... and then i get the message: "BusyBox v1.1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)       Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.     (initframs)"
<qwiksand> fde when i restarted the system after that it was not reading my video card and also the on board doesnt work if the other card is plugged in
<fde> javaTN: It's not a manager, it's a navigator, it's there I assure you, please look again.
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: that is you are not a on a debian based distro the apt-get command wont wotk
<ghostknife> If I log out, does my Xorg settings become applied?
<sap> guest, the wiki says 	Linux, Mac OS X, OpenVMS, Unix, Windows (Cygwin) (POSIX) . wonder what that means?
<javaTN> oh
<javaTN> i was looking in the
<javaTN> add/remove programs thing
<javaTN> this is like SMART i think
<Lord_Devi> ghostknife: No it doesn't. you have to restart gdm. Logout and hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<billy12> <Y-Town> the wne you removed ./wine it got deleted, just the link is still there
<adinc_> i installed successfully ubuntu on a sata harddisc which is connected via a sata to ide adapter, the installation was without problems, but now it doesnt boot it hangs and claims ata errors, is there any documentation i would look for?
<guest> sap, oh, you have to install cygwin http://www.cygwin.com/
<ghostknife> Lord_Devi: ok. just wondering, since it didn't look like any changes happened, but the logs showed settings being loaded
<qwiksand> fde what about the sound? its saying that the gstreamer plugins and/or devices are missing..everything was working fine b4
<fde> Ubhubdub: sudo apt-get install kernel-package && man make-kpkg
<Y-Town> billy12: thats what I wouls assume, but also, how do I know its really gone?
<iqson716> how can i add pidgin plugin?
<javaTN> o sweet i did it
<javaTN> now how do i go about compiz fusion?
<sap> guest, oh i see.  i hope it runs fine with cygwin :)
<zvacet> billy12 : system>preferences>main menu > delete it there
<Ubhubdub> fde, and how can i remove the old kernel?
<ere4si> !compiz | javaTN
<Lord_Devi> ghostknife: to be honest i am rather surprised that the logs showed settings being loaded. I would not have expected that..
<ubottu> javaTN: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<billy12> <Y-Town> open your file explore to your home dir, and hot "ctl+h"
<xaziva> Is there someone who got god knowledge in Compiz?
<fde> qwiksand: I think you can ignore the gstreamer part of that message... but again, I can't really guess, sorry...
<billy12> <Y-Town> and .wine shouldnt be there
<javaTN> i just installed emerald the same way... now how to get it to 1) run and 2) start on startup
<sortudo_78> ubuntu: could i wait for your help ????
<guest> sap, it should run fine from what i've experienced with cygwin :)
<fde> Ubhubdub: You really don't want to.. but sudo apt-get remove is to remove any package.
<Ubhubdub> after i install the new kernel, i want to use that new kernel and remove the old kernel
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : in synaptic find package named linux-image and delete one with lower number
<jasperarcher> guest: thank you.  here is what i get.  device gvfs-fuse-daemon ... /home/ubuntu/.gvfs total=251.5 MB free=30MB (88% used) ... but I have an 80 gig hard drive! :)  in System - Administration - Partition Editor, there is a /dev/sda1/ "filesystem - ext3" and that is marked as "boot" in Gparted
<sap> guest, k thx a lot :))
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: dont remove the old one
<J-Unit> how can i get halo to work in gutsy?
<fde> Ubhubdub: You should ensure you always have the default kernel around.
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: in case you have problems w/ the new one
<qwiksand> fde does that mean there is nothing you can do?
<Y-Town> billy12: it was after the wine uninstall and I went back and rm-R .wine
<Malin> My global keyboard shortcuts stopped working for my music player (mpd+Sonata) after upgrading to Hardy. It works in other applications. Can anyone help?
<guest> sap, you're welcome :)
<mojoe430> whats up guys
<sushith> Does anyone know how to enable cube effects in Hardy
<billy12> <Y-Town> system>preferences>main menu > delete it there
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : but it is good idea to have two kernels until you are sure that new one work as it should
<SnakeArt> I need some help with configuration of my wacom bamboo one. In gimp, there's no device "stylus" and "linux input" section in gimp returns with "state: device unavailable permission denied"
<fde> qwiksand: I'd say remove the virtualbox modules... beyond that, I have no idea if everything was fine before that... obviously your computer doesn't like virtualbox.
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, is that all there is to remove the old kernel or are there any other corresponding files of the (old) kernel i can get rid of?
<sortudo_78> ubuntu: could i wait for your help ???
<GAPeach> I need some help with getting a Netgear WPN111 to connect to a wireless network in Ubuntu 8.04.
<javaTN> hmm there are so many package managers in ubuntu
<javaTN> its hilarious
<LaneLimited> Hello all... How do i make my machine use GDM default?   instead of KDE????
<adinc_> is ubuntu hardy's kernel able to boot from a sata drive?
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : mar it for complete removal and all should be gone
<billy12> <Ubhubdub>: just keep the old one, its only like 70-100mb on your HD
<fde> Ubhubdub: Removing the package will take care of removing all corresponding files... especially if you use --purge
<calc> javaTN: i only see one (real one) installed by default
<oliver_1> hello
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, ok
<sanneo> can someone help me how to play mp3 files in ubuntu. I clicked the mpe3 file and used the auto search to install GStreamer codec. But when I install the mouse cursor goes in waiting mode n nothing happens
<neXyon> how does the remove/add application thing manage it to uninstall apps like evolution without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Y-Town> billy12: yea that works.  I guess that since i went thru the deletion process of wine I should figure its all really gone now?
<LaneLimited> Hello all... How do i make my machine use GDM default?   instead of KDE????
<javaTN> calc: what do u mean, real one what?
<guest> jasperarcher, does it say (in Gparted) how big the ext3 partition is?
<calc> javaTN: there is synaptic under system->administration, and then a user friendly add/remove thing on the menu
<fde> Ubhubdub: I seriously recommend you do not remove the default kernel though... I can't stress that enough... you could render your system unbootable and end up reinstalling.
<billy12> <Y-Town> most likely
<calc> javaTN: the add/remove thing isn't really a true package manager
<Y-Town> billy12: Thank You
<lonran> hi everybody
<PiojoSSo> sorry... can someone help me please? when i try to start Ubuntu Hardy, it starts with the leftcount "Press 'Esc' to enter the menu"... after this, it shows the Ubuntu logo for a few seconds... and then i get the message: "BusyBox v1.1.13 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built-in shell (ash)       Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.     (initframs)"
<billy12> <Y-Town> might i ask why u didnt like wine
<calc> javaTN: only packages that are on a special list show up in it
<lonran> where should i install an plugin for deskbar-applet?
<javaTN> oh, im just too new to this with this IRC window scrolling so fast (the mandriva IRC is more quiet)
<billy12> <Y-Town> np, any time
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Ubhubdub> what is the kernel's package name again?
<Lord_Devi> sanneo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<javaTN> its like overload, lol... i just click around to install etc, gotta learn how to use that apt-get command
<jasperarcher> guest: thank you.  yes.  ext3 reads 73.09 GiB, 2.64 Used. 70.45 unused, flagged as "boot"
<Starnestommy> PiojoSSo: it looks like a crash on booting.
<Y-Town> billy12: wine was fine but mono was not working.  I will reload wine..I need wine to run ie4linux so I can update my webpage
<svl> VLC (and Totem and mplayer) seems incapable of reading non-region2 DVDs. Yet it's perfectly capable of ignoring region code under windows. What piece am I missing? (yes, I've installed libdvdcss2 already, and read all of RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs). VLC gives a warning in its messages: "cannot get next block (Error reading NAV packet.)"
<eTiger13> when you get help its always good to say thank you: http://blog.eddiemonge.com/2008/05/linux-search-and-replace-using-find-and.html
<LaneLimited> how do i do this dpkg-reconfigure???
<fde> Ubhubdub: you need to figure that out if you want to remove it... building a kernel is a far more complicated process than looking for a package and removing it.
<billy12> do you have a decent PC
<svl> (This is on a new laptop: a Toshiba portege R500)
<GhostFish> Does anyone know How to fix the White screen of death issue....
<PiojoSSo> what should i do starnestommy?
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and follow the on-screen instructions
 * calc bbl
<billy12> <Y-Town> do you have a decent pc
<Starnestommy> PiojoSSo: does "dmesg" output anything?
<LaneLimited> run it how?
<Y-Town> billy12:  my website admin section has a ie interface for website update
<dubby> !sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> Factoid sun-java6-jre not found
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: in a terminal
<Ubhubdub> linux-image is the package
<Kl4m> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<neXyon> how does the remove/add application thing manage it to uninstall apps like evolution without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<Ubhubdub> and if i mark that for complete removal, i will completely remove the old kernel
<Y-Town> billy12: im on a dell D620 laptop with 2 gig ram and 100 gig 7200rpm drive
<timposey> my update manager is freezing up and turning grey after starting the 08.04 upgrade  any help here?
<PiojoSSo> i'll try... would you wait a minute for me please? this is really pissing me off..
<javaTN> hmm
<billy12> <Y-Town> you can run windows in a virtual PC and all your windows program's will work fine
<guest> jasperarcher, have you tried the "disk usage analyzer" to see what, if anything, is taking up all that space?
<OzFalcon> ikonia, Hi you there?
<fde> neXyon: You can't... ubuntu-desktop depends evolution ... it is safe to remove ubuntu-desktop though, but remember to install it again before you upgrade to the newest version in 6 months else you'll encounter issues.
<GhostFish> whats the xwindows manual configure screen ?
<Ubhubdub> fde, you said i must do   sudo apt-get install kernel-package && man make-kpkg
<billy12> <Y-Town> http://www.virtualbox.org/
<fde> Ubhubdub: yup...
<Ubhubdub> what is that   && man make-kpkg?
<Y-Town> billy12: yea....I got vmware running fine..  I just liked the ie4linux quick access from wine.
<javaTN> wow getting compiz fusion to work again like i used to have it is hard
<fde> Ubhubdub: make-kpkg is a tool for building kernel .debs
<bullgard4> [Tracker] Is it normal to have 23 different files 'file-index.tmp'? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635
<Ubhubdub> oh
<billy12> <Y-Town> how is vmware
<PiojoSSo> starnestommy: dmesg shows lots of things... and i don't know what to do with them
<xaziva> Hey, does someone know how I get workspaces on all surfaces in Compiz
<Ubhubdub> and the 'man' thing?
<javaTN> xaziva: do u mean all 4 sides of the cube?
<jasperarcher> guest: thank you.  i have not tried that.  will load it up presently.  seems strange that GParted reports ext3 with 70 GiB free, but "System Monitor" does not list it?
<Starnestommy> PiojoSSo: what are some of the things that it's saying?
<Y-Town> billy12: I am going to build my server with ubuntu server and run vmware next week on it... it has windows now
<Ubhubdub> fde, and the 'man' thing?
<qwiksand> fde how do i remove them?
<fde> Ubhubdub: It is a documentation viewer... or user MANual.
<zvacet> Ubhubdub :manual page
<neXyon> fde: well the add/remove application thing actually DOES it!
<LaneLimited_> Can you give me that command again please for GDM..... also it said it won't take effect til x sessions end or something..... REELOAD FAILEd.... do i need restart or do it again??
<Ubhubdub> i see
<Ubhubdub> ok let me try this
<billy12> you are you going to but windows on it
<billy12> <Y-Town> why are you going to put windows on it
<Ubhubdub> oh another thing... does the  &&  mean  AND?
<xaziva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4864979#post4864979
<fde> neXyon: yes... because you told it to remove a package that depends on ubuntu-desktop...
<Y-Town> billy12: vmware is great but was very hard to get going... I fianlly found a great how that worked like a charm... want the link?
<Ubhubdub> logical and?
<billy12> <Y-Town> naw qemu is good for me
<RightSideLeft> My screen went black on the usplash during boot-up and nothing appears to happen after that.  The laptop, an HP Pavilion with AMD64, worked fine previously so I'm not sure what caused the problem.
<fde> Ubhubdub: && means "when you're finished, do this other command"
<phiqtion> !kde-desktop
<ubottu> Factoid kde-desktop not found
<PiojoSSo> starnestommy: "[  5018] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2" thigs like this
<phiqtion> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<guest> Ubhubdub, the && only lets the next command run after the one before it
<Ubhubdub> ok
<fde> Ubhubdub: kinda hard to read the kernel-package man page when it's not installed  ;)
<neXyon> fde: but it doesn't remove ubuntu-desktop and that is the error, it breaks dependencies
<OzFalcon> Have there been any updates to Hardy yet?
<LaneLimited_> !gdm
<Ubhubdub> why not '&' ?
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : if you put in between two commands it means that second will run only if first is end up correctly
<jasperarcher> guest: when I "Scan Filesystem" in "Disk Usage Analyzer", it says my total filesystem capacity is 2.1 GiB and 1 GiB free... weird?!
<Darth_Vader> why i cant use alsaconf!!!
<LaneLimited_> !GDM
<Kl4m> bullgard4: It looks like the tracker crashes.
<GhostFish> Anyone help with getting WHITE screen of death fixed.... ?
<Darth_Vader> i have installed alsa-utils and alsa-base -.-!
<xaziva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4864979#post4864979
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, so it is like Boolean logic
<billy12> <Y-Town> you should use debian stable on a server
<Y-Town> billy12: yes.. I will run windows 24/7 on the server with vmware
<PiojoSSo> Starnestommy: "[  5018] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2" thigs like this...
<billy12> <Y-Town> but y
<maap_rj> I have a Pentium 233 MMX with 32 MB of RAM. What linux flavour I can install in this old machine? This machine will be used to access internet and edit some texts (is necessary be compatible with M$ Officce 97)
<Lynet> Ubhubdub: cmd1 && cmd2 = run cmd2 if cmd1 worked sucessfully (did not return an error).
<Starnestommy> PiojoSSo: anything else?
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : you ask me too much now
<guest> jasperarcher, that is weird, open a terminal and run the command "df -h" see if that outputs anything useful
<Kl4m> bullgard4: you can probably remove the whole .cache/tracker directory without any side effect
<LaneLimited_> Can someone please tell me the command for GDM default again... what subu??
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and follow the on-screen instructions
<Speckal> have you guys noticed that Firefox 2.0.0.14 is remembering states waaaay too long.  eg. FF crashed yesterday, but when it came up it restored all the tabs I had open (perfectly).  Now, every time I open it after a clean shutdown, it opens those same four tabs... I can't clear that "state"
<zeker> lynet are you there?  For some reason I can't seem to pm
<bullgard4> Kl4m: Only very few people seem to know Tracker's innards.
<Ubhubdub> Lynet, i see
<Y-Town> billy12: I a small business and I have my customer database scheduling system which is windows
<frostburn> maap_rj, you're going to have a tough time installing anything on that, check out DSL linux
<Ubhubdub> Lynet, thanks
<billy12> <Y-Town> oo
<zeker> stupid webbrowser based irc...
<sanneo> <Lord_Devi> thanks but when i run this command in terminal as mentioned in the site sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : but you can say it means if and only if
<xaziva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4864979#post4864979
<PiojoSSo> yeah... but lots of things like that one... [   5314] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<Lynet> zeker: Ah. Great. :-)  Well, had a quick look at firestarter and it seems ok.
<Ubhubdub> everyone! now i'm off to install the new kernel on Hardy Heron! yeee :)
<bullgard4> Kl4m: What would be the benefit of removing ~/.cache/tracker/ ?
<sanneo> it says me "unable to resolve host"
<Starnestommy> PiojoSSo: did you try to hibernate recently?
<moon`> Hey, when are the government tax rebate checks suppose to come out?
<erUSUL> maap_rj: puppy linux + AbiWord ??
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : good luck
<qwiksand> help needed, my sound just went after an installation, how can i get i back..its saying gstreamer plugins needed and/or devices
<zeker> lynet, good!  And it looks like it supports iptables as well
<PiojoSSo> no... i didn't.. i've used ubuntu for just two days...
<Y-Town> billy12: ok to message you?
<billy12> <Y-Town> yea
<midlertid> Whats the minimum amount Ubuntu 7.10 needs for install (normal)
<midlertid> ?
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, thanks   i hope i don't brake anything ;)
<LaneLimited_> Can someone please tell me the command for GDM default again... what subu??
<jasperarcher> guest: sorry got kicked off for a second
<Starnestommy> midlertid: 2GB
<Lynet> zeker: Hmm.. If you know what iptables is, why are you asking us for help? ;-p
<PiojoSSo> Starnestommy: no... i didn't.. i've used ubuntu for just two days...
<Starnestommy> LaneLimited_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and follow the on-screen instructions
<zvacet> qwiksand : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<midlertid> What?
<Kl4m> bullgard4: get rid of those files. If the tracker works it'll rebuild that directory and all the indexes soon
<LaneLimited_> Thanks a lot
<guest> jasperarcher, its alright, did you get the message i sent you about "df -h" ?
<zeker> lynet, because I'm a total linux n00b haha
<midlertid> Impossible I have runned it on 512mb
<zvacet> Ubhubdub . you allways have old one
<Starnestommy> PiojoSSo: I'm not sure how to fix it, but you may need to reinstall
<fde> qwiksand: I forgot to reply to you... remove the packages listed via 'dpkg -l virtualbox* | grep ^ii' as that is what seems to have caused your issues.
<jasperarcher> guest: i am still here, i ran df -h, it gave me 9 lines
<Kl4m> bullgard4: I'm going to try it right now if you're nervous about it.
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, yup
<guest> what does the first one say?
<PiojoSSo> okay...thanx a lot...
<PiojoSSo> i'll try... :S
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, but to use the new kernel... how can i set that the new kernel is the default one?
<svl> VLC (and Totem and mplayer) seems incapable of reading non-region2 DVDs on my laptop. Yet it's perfectly capable of ignoring region code under windows. _What piece am I missing?_ (yes, I've installed libdvdcss2 already, and read all of RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs). VLC gives a warning in its messages: "cannot get next block (Error reading NAV packet.)" /var/log/messages is filled with "I/O...
<svl> ...error, dev sr0"
<StavFX> hey i was wondering if someone could help me with creox, it won't do any effects for my guitar
<jasperarcher> guest: tmpfs, 252M 16M used mounted on /lib/modeules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : it should show in grub
<qwiksand> fde i dont understand how to do that
<fde> Ubhubdub: after installing the resulting .deb from make-kpkg you can just 'update-grub' and restart.
<jasperarcher> guest: it says the same thing for the second line
<zeker> lynet, I know the theory, never done the practice.  since desktop OS =/= server OS, i figured it would impose a problem, since most  OS's were set up to handle personal firewalls, and not necessarily to be gateway trafficers
<fde> qwiksand: copy and paste not including ' 's  into a terminal
<xaziva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4864979#post4864979
<guest> jasperarcher, is there anything that says "/dev/sd" ?
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : different number
<maap_rj> erUSUL, i will look this distro now ;) thanks for the tip
<Ubhubdub> fde, update grub? ok that's a thing you should guide me through
<GhostFish> How do you revert back to the orginal Ubuntu drivers so I can get rid of this damn white screen of death ????????///
<bullgard4> Kl4m: I am not nervous. I am interested in normal functioning. And up to now my Tracker does not work all right in Hardy. For example it does not stop indexing or something similar.
<RightSideLeft> My screen went black on the usplash during boot-up and nothing appears to happen after that. The laptop, an HP Pavilion with AMD64, worked fine previously so I'm not sure what caused the problem.
<Ubhubdub> i must edit the menu-lst?
<fde> Ubhubdub: you'll just type it... it'll do it's thing
<Ubhubdub> i must edit the menu.lst?
<xavier_> #ubuntu-fr
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : sudo update-grub
<Lynet> zeker: Ok. So, basic firewall/router fuctionality is part of the linux kernel (e.g., packet filtering, NAT). Tools like firestarter are really only providing a user interface for configuring it.
<fde> Ubhubdub: It'll do that for you... and activate any initrd's you create.
<Ubhubdub> zvacet, oh i see
<qwiksand> fde can u send it again not including that things i'm not suppose to paste
<jasperarcher> guest: there is a /dev/sdc1 1.9 GiB, 1GiB free, I think this is the pen drive with my pictures and documents on it... I should also say that so far I have always had to boot via a (different) pen drive, since I couldn't install from CD (physical damage to CD-ROM)
<Ubhubdub> ok let me do this now
<StavFX> no one know how to help me with creox?
<fde> qwiksand: dpkg -l virtualbox* | grep ^ii
<ghostknife> Damn scrolling is slow in firefox
<ghostknife> I seriously regret this upgrade.
<qwiksand> zvacet i;m doing just that now
<ghostknife> Is there a way to revert ?
<RightSideLeft> StavFX:What was your Creox problem?
<zeker> lynet, I see what you mean
<erUSUL> ghostknife: no
<xaziva> Hey, what IRC program do u use?
<ghostknife> :<
<erUSUL> xaziva: irssi
<Kl4m> bullgard4: I removed it and asked tracker to reindex. it recreated it
<Starnestommy> xaziva: xchat, irssi, xchat-gnome, konversation, or telnet
<ghostknife> Are there better gtk engines that murrina or clearlooks?
<erUSUL> !info irssi > xaziva
<fde> Starnestommy: telnet? ouch
<Mathman> irssi?  weak.  real men use telnet
<bullgard4> Kl4m: How long did it take?
<StavFX> RightSideLeft: it won't actually do any effects for my Line In although it doesn't give any error either (i have jackd running in the background)
<qwiksand> fde did that and nothing happened
<RightSideLeft> StavFX: are you sure your line in works?
<Proteque> hey there.
<erUSUL> Mathman: well to be fair a use a combination of socat and raw tty scapping codes  ;P
<neocrypter> how do I configure my monitor?
<Kl4m> bullgard4: it depends on how much stuff you have. On my office machine it's about 15 minutes
<StavFX> yes i can hear my guitar, just no effects
<qwiksand> zvacet what happens after completion?
<fde> qwiksand: You said that you installed VirtualBox and got those errors?
<pr0nGuy> I want to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy.  Do I need to back up my home directory?
<Proteque> I tried installing newest ubuntu on a MBP. but seems the hardware accelerated X is not working out of the box. ATI X1600. Is there anything I should do to enable it?
<zeker> lynet, I have a clean install of ubuntu.  I have both ethernet cards set up already, one's ip is set for internal traffic, the other for external (internet) traffic.  If I direct a PC to ubuntu as its gateway, should it work even if the firewall isn't configured?
<RightSideLeft> StavFX: did you click the run engine button in Creox (something like that)-I think its icon is little gears or something
<erUSUL> pr0nGuy: no
<kane77> how can I do such a thing: I need list of all files that end with -1.jpg or -2.jpg etc (those are duplicates)?
<matt444> why are fonts in epiphany always so tiny and how do i correct taht?
<StavFX> yes, nothing happens
<bullgard4> Kl4m: I did the same as you. It did not finish after 4 hours on my laptop computer.
<zvacet> qwiksand . if you mean after installing ubuntu extras then you should be able to play music
<fde> matt444: It should obey System > Preferences > Fonts.
<Mathman> pr0nGuy: depends on what you mean by "upgrade".
<qwiksand> fde forgot to tell you, i went into synaptic, search of virtualbox and completely removed all of them
<RightSideLeft> StavFX: youhave the effects enabled on the right side?
<matt444> <fde>  i don't have a system > preferences > fonts
<fde> qwiksand: Did you try restarting after that?
<Mathman> pr0nGuy: but heck, it never hurts to back up your home directory anyway
<guest> jasperarcher,  so when you installed it you booted it from a pen drive?
<StavFX> terminal says, but nothing else happens. and yes effects are enabled
<StavFX> JACK tmpdir identified as [/dev/shm]SSE2 detected
<GhostFish> How do you revert back to the orginal Ubuntu drivers so I can get rid of this damn white screen of death ????????///
<pr0nGuy> Mathman: using the update manager (GUI)
<Kl4m> bullgard4: I think it should manage this, but maybe you have a cyclic symlink somewhere?
<qwiksand> fde havent restarted since, restart now?
<Lynet> zeker: By default, it won't route. And unless you have internet-routable adresses on the internal network, you will have to do NAT (sometimes also called ipmasq).
<Mathman> pr0nGuy: that shouldn't touch your home directory at all, so no.
<qwiksand> zvacet its not working, restart first?
<fde> matt444: gnome-appearance-properties ... in package 'gnome-control-center'
<fde> qwiksand: yup
<jasperarcher> guest: yes, since my CD-ROM doesn't work I put the install files on the USB and followed the instructions on pendrivelinux.com, i did not want to have to boot from a pen drive each time.  However, when I set my BIOS to boot from my internal HD first, it hangs on a black screen with "GRUB _"
<zeker> lynet, by internet-routable, do you mean DHCP enabled?
<davidfetter> hello
<qwiksand> fde soon come, will do just that
<bullgard4> Kl4m: How can I check for cyclic symlinks?
<neocrypter> anyone where do i go to configrue my monitor its limiting my resoulution and my refresh rate?
<grims> is there a way to change the www-data password?  i am trying to setup my proftp using gproftp and want to use the www-data user
<davidfetter> how do i tell which version of ubuntu i'm running? preferably from the command line.
<SpaceCow567> join #irc
<SpaceCow567> woops
<davidfetter> heh
<xaziva> Is there possible to mount a windows share map=
<Lynet> zeker: No, I mean a block of adresses you have received by your ISP. For home/small businesses that's usually not done so don't worry about it. :)
<guest> davidfetter, "uname -a"
<jasperarcher> guest: the only way for me to boot is to have the pen drive, and in the pen drive menu, i choose "boot from hard drive" .. and then it works.  its kind of annoying, and i would like to skip this extra step
<Myrtti> davidfetter: lsb_release -a
<zvacet> neocrypter : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<StavFX> RightSideLeft: could creox/jackd be working on something that's not the line in? or another sound device?
<Ubhubdub> well, i wasn't able to install the linux kernel
<davidfetter> guest, and that'll say stuff like "feisty" or "heron?"
<neocrypter> ty
<Kl4m> guest, davidfetter : cat /etc/issue
<Myrtti> guest: that tell's the version of the kernel, not ubuntu
<davidfetter> Kl4m, guest, thanks :)
<fde> davidfetter: no, do what Myrtti said
<zvacet> Ubhubdub .: what happened
<Ubhubdub> i did  sudo apt-get install kernel-package && man make-kpkg
<davidfetter> fde, Myrtti thanks :)
<RightSideLeft> StavFX: how do you have Jack set up?
<fde> Ubhubdub: Ok... that won't have gotten you a kernel... that is instructions how to build a kernel.
<belor1> Help, No themes will change the look of the folder icons
<bullgard4> davidfetter: 'lsb_release -a'
<StavFX> i run it with the command jackd -d alsa -d hw:0
<Ubhubdub> No manual entry for make-kpkg
<guest> jasperarcher, i'm thinking you're running from the pen drive and not an actual install on your hard drive. i'm afraid i dont know how to help you out with that problem
<Ubhubdub> that's what it said
<fde> Ubhubdub: you installed kernel-package, correct?
<davidfetter> bullgard4, thanks :)
<Ubhubdub> fde, i have the full source, not a .deb package
<sortudo_78> fde: may i wait for your help?
<zeker> lynet, yay, one less thing to worry about :)
<Ubhubdub> oh
<belor1> ﻿Help, No icon themes will change the look of the folder icons
<grims> is there a way to change the www-data password?  i am trying to setup my proftp using gproftp and want to use the www-data user
<fde> sortudo_78: Ask your question of the whole channel, if I know the answer, I'll tell you  :)
<mib_ma5qwk> i'm trying to watch a dvd using totem or vlc and they both say that the source is unreadable
<Ubhubdub> my bad, i was trying to install the full source
<Ubhubdub> lol
<mib_ma5qwk> i know the dvd works, and one time, it worked in totem
<Ubhubdub> let me try again
<jasperarcher> guest: i don't have any documents or files that i really need on here (only been a few days now), maybe I should just try a fresh install?
<StavFX> RightSideLeft: i'm unregistered, let me reg real quick so i can pm u back
<fde> Ubhubdub: Yes... make-kpkg will take that source, and create a .deb for easy management on a debian system.
<sortudo_78> ok fde
<zeker> lynet, so how can I configure ubuntu to route?
<unop> grims, it's probably wiser to make the proftpd user a member of the www-data group
<Lynet> zeker: Firestarter should take care of all that.
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, try installing libdvdcss2
<grims> unop, how would i do that? :]
<grims> just chown?
<guest> jasperarcher, that would probably the easiest fix
<Ubhubdub> ok now
<Ubhubdub> something is downloading
<crimsun> StFS: the reason is documented in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<sidelil> excuse me is it possible to have rdp on ubuntu?
<dubby> hey anyone i installed firefox 2.0 and am trying to get the java-plugins to work and so i tried installing the different ones out there and none of them show up in my about:plugins
<zeker> lynet, thank you for your patience/help.  Now that I've researched this a bit, I'll get on it :)
<jasperarcher> guest: off to try that now, thank you for your help and patience today
<unop> grims, well first, what does this return?  getent passwd | grep -i proftpd
<Ubhubdub> i did  sudo apt-get install kernel-package && man make-kpkg
<guest> jasperarcher, you're welcome
<fde> Ubhubdub: Once that's done, 'man make-kpkg' ...
<Ubhubdub> what would happen after this files are downloaded?
<mib_ma5qwk> does anyone know why a dvd taht looks like it's mounting correctly would fail to play in totem?
<grims> unop, proftpd:x:110:65534::/var/run/proftpd:/bin/false
<Ubhubdub> i see
<fde> Ubhubdub: you'll be able to use make-kpkg
<unop> grims, then this should do.   sudo adduser proftpd www-data
<mirdin76> need some install advice: on a new install I can get to recovery mode, is there a way to install ubuntu desktop from the cd from the command line?
<Ubhubdub> ok now...
<fde> Ubhubdub: I really don't think it's a good idea at this point for you to be building your own kernels... I will not be assisting with that process either.
<unop> grims, you might need to restart proftpd there
<zvacet> Ubhubdub :http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: wha is libdvdcss2?
<Ubhubdub>  make-kpkg - build Debian kernel packages from Linux kernel sources
<unop> Ubhubdub, what does this give you?   which make-kpkg
<zvacet> mib_ma5qwk : package for DVD play
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, allows for dvd decryption
<Ubhubdub> i have the man page of the   make-kpkg  shown in the Terminal now
<mib_ma5qwk> ahaaa
<grims> unop, done and restarted proftpd -- now what would i use for a password?
<mib_ma5qwk> can i just apt-get it?
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, yes
<mib_ma5qwk> ok
<mib_ma5qwk> thx
<zeker> is ubuntu based on linux 2.4?
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, you're welcome
<unop> grims, well, depends on how you have setup proftpd .. the proftpd user's password or your own password.
<zvacet> Ubhubdub : check link maybe will be helpful to you
<fde> Ubhubdub: Read it.
<zvacet> zeker :2.6
<Ubhubdub> ok
<Sake> how do I check the health of a disk? I'm setting up a backup server that's being mirrored on a usb drive, I'd like to check the health of the machine's HD and the usb drive's HD daily so I can detect/replace busted hard drives early.
<sidelil> excuse me is it possible to use rdp on ubuntu?
<fde> sortudo_78: Did you ever ask your question? I still don't see it?
<unop> sidelil, rdp as in remote desktop?
<mib_ma5qwk> apt-get said it had no candidate
<mirdin76> can anyone recommend me on how to recover from a failed "select and install"? I installed grub, but can't seem to get a desktop going
<sidelil> unop: yes
<fde> sidelil: Yes... Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: apt-get said it had no candidate
<grims> well unop, i am trying to get it so in ftp it says the user who owns the files being uploaded are www-data.  i was able to do it before, but forget how :[.
<unop> sidelil, well yes, server or client?
<sidelil> fde, no, i mean a server not a client
<sidelil> unop: server
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, System > Administration > Software Sources and enable multiverse
<fde> sidelil: rdesktop
<unop> grims, just make sure the files are owned by the group www-data .. proftpd should be able to read them then
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: danke
<unop> sidelil, xrdp
<grims> ok
<grims> thanks unop
<guest> mib_ma5qwk,  np
<unop> !info xrdp
<ubottu> xrdp: Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0~dfsg-3 (hardy), package size 193 kB, installed size 688 kB
<unop> sidelil, ^^
<epicure> Hello, I am about to install firefox-32 on a amd-64 for addon compatability. Should I unistall the existing firefox-64 or just leave it?
<lightfight> I'm trying to install Windows XP over Ubuntu on a computer. For some reason I can't get my system to boot from the disk. Is this something to do with Ubuntu? Any ideas?
<sortudo_78> i am installing a PCMCIA modem (yiso c893), i am folowing thise steps: http://www.luxicomwireless.com/suporte/c893/manual_linux.pdf -> i used this driver: insmod /lib/modules/`uname –r`/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893 -> but i do not have thise directory /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 -> for with directory i have to create a simbolic link to run my modem ?
<fde> epicure: Either or... firefox32 will be an entirely different app to the system.
<ElNebuloso> hi zusammen,ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir einer erklären kann warum ich nur mit sudo xchat ins irc komme
<unop> !de | ElNebuloso
<ubottu> ElNebuloso: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<guest> lightfight, it has nothing to do with ubuntu. either your BIOS or CD drive not reading it
<zvacet> lightfight : no it is something with windows you can not install it
<jeremie78> hello
<epicure> fde: thanx
<sidelil> fde, unop: ok, any difference between rdesktop and xrdp that you suggested me? Thanks a lot
<ElNebuloso> thx
<lightfight> That sucks. I've tried everything else. Can't figure out why it's not working.
<octopus> hello all. i have big problems with my harddisk. chown faild an now all folders dont have permissions. if i mount the disk the floders are files. i cant cd the disk because missing rights. can any body help me to get my rights back?
<mib_ma5qwk>  guest: it was already enabled. apt-get says that is may have been obsoleted.
<fde> sidelil: Use xrdp sorry.
<At0x0> I added glipper to my toolbar this morning, and when I logged out/in, gnome broke. None of my toolbars load, even in gnome failsafe. Is there a way to reset my gnome toolbars/menus?
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, thats new to me then, have you tried playing it with vlc? it has libdvdcss built-in
<sidelil> fde: ok, thank you very much
<jeremie78> i would like to know to disable the "auto mount devices" (when i connect a USB HDD, i don't want it to be mounted automatically)
<zvacet> lightfight : maybe you can delete ubuntu with garted live CD and with it format NTFS partition
<epicure> What is the best release version so-far for amd-64
<blt> is it necessary to load some sort of firewall or edit any files in ubuntu to improve security
<sortudo_78> please !!! i am installing a PCMCIA modem (yiso c893), i am folowing thise steps: http://www.luxicomwireless.com/suporte/c893/manual_linux.pdf -> i used this driver: insmod /lib/modules/`uname –r`/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893 -> but i do not have thise directory /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 -> for with directory i have to create a simbolic link to run my modem ?
<mirdin76> why does select and install always fail at 6% ? changed installdisks, changed hard drives, changed optical drives, always fails right at configuring xserver
<blt> that is fairly simple
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me what is the problem with my ubuntu?? Whenever i am leaving my system idle for a download, its getting turned off ?????
<blt> or is it pretty secure out of box
<fde> sidelil: I believed that rdesktop could handle RDP server things, but it can't.
<bardyr> epicure, hardy
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: yeah actually, it just closes itself. when i opened it using terminal, it said that "there was nothing to play"
<lightfight> zvacet: I was thinking of wiping my harddrive and then trying but I'll be SOL if I still can't boot any install disk.
<qwiksand> fde i'm still getting the sound to work or videos, its saying the same thing
<GhostFish> Someone PLEASE frekin help me with Fix the White screen Issue ? or atleast get it back to a normal desktop ??
<guest> jeremie78, System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<sektor> how can i convert .svg to png
<qwiksand> zvacet its not working still
<_paradox_> i need a good url organizer that can import/export to from firefox and opera. can anyone suggest something?
<blt> ghostfish what version are u using
<thinkingfrog> does anyone know why enabling desktop effects (compiz) causes graphical responsiveness/performance to improve?
<fde> qwiksand: I really have no idea then, apologies...
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, have you tried other another DVD?
<indian_munnda> !hibernate
<ubottu> Factoid hibernate not found
<zvacet> qwiksand : what format you want mp3?
<GhostFish> blt 8.04 and an ATi 256mb vid card
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: yes, they all fail but when i tried one about a half an hour ago,it worked fine.
<blt> hrm nope sry
<fde> thinkingfrog: It's using the GPU to render the Windows with Compiz enabled.
<jeremie78> guest: i know, it was there before, but not anymore, now, there is just "cameras, pdas, printers & scanners, input devices"
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: i can browse the dvd but not play it
<GhostFish> blt all was great until I updated the drivers and now its whits screen from hell
<zvacet> qwiksand : if so you need to install lame from synaptic
<ghostknife> Heh, the slow scrolling is a FF3 setting. FF3b5 doesn't seem to be stable just yet.
<qwiksand> fde what i really wanna know though is what happened to the card and if it really stopped working?
<ghostknife> I still can't believe they added it
<sipickles> Hi All! I'm new here ;)
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, do other CDs play normally?
<blt> i don't know how to help
<sortudo_78> please ! i am installing a PCMCIA modem (yiso c893), i am folowing thise steps: http://www.luxicomwireless.com/suporte/c893/manual_linux.pdf -> i used this driver: insmod /lib/modules/`uname –r`/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893 -> but i do not have thise directory /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 -> for with directory i have to create a simbolic link to run my modem ?
<_paradox_> anyone know of a good one?
<crdlb> GhostFish: you can use the Failsafe Gnome session
<thinkingfrog> fde: so the rendering of the windows is using opengl?
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: i don't have anny around to test
<Lord_Devi> what is/are the best ipod manipulation software available in the ubuntu repositories?
<GhostFish> ?????
<At0x0> I added glipper to my toolbar this morning, and when I logged out/in, gnome broke. None of my toolbars load, even in gnome failsafe. Is there a way to reset my gnome toolbars/menus?
<fde> zvacet: His video and audio devices are acting up since he added the virtualbox modules... that is just one example of a symptom... nothing directly to do with gstreamer though, it is the audio device in that case.
<fde> thinkingfrog: Yup.
<GhostFish> How crdlb ???
<crdlb> GhostFish: when you say updated the drivers, you mean you used the ATI.com installer? :<
<ciro> hi all
<GhostFish> yeah
<GhostFish> :(
<crdlb> GhostFish: select that session at the login screen
<crdlb> in the menu at the bottom left
<thinkingfrog> fde:  that's interesting.  I'll have to read up on it.  Thanks bro
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, i'm guessing, if one dvd worked before and now it doesnt, its either a faulty drive or a dusty one. other than that, i'm not sure.
<jeremie78>  well, bu
<Phantal-> i edited my /etc/apt/sources.list to add a mirror because a package wasn't showing up when I tried to install it, but even after that and apt-get update, the package still isn't available
<zvacet> fde :O.K.
<fde> zvacet: Thing is, it was working prior to the virtualbox modules being enabled, and removing them hasn't fixed it...
<jeremie78> bye guys, i'm going to the french irc channel (didn't knew there were one =))
<Phantal-> Anyone have a minute to try helping me out?
<qwiksand> fde, zvacet but what could have happened to both devices at the same time?
<mib_ma5qwk> guest: i was worried abuot that, thanks for your help
<Chenko> hi, upgraded to 8.04 yesterday and my computer is a little fkd up, is there any way to go back to gutsy gibbon maybe?
<guest> mib_ma5qwk, np
<ciro> i have a problem to mount a hd ... when I format it (ext3, ntfs or fat32) i can mount it, but when i reboot and I try to remount it console says me "special device doesn't exist" ... who can help me please?
<sortudo_78> fde ! i am installing a PCMCIA modem (yiso c893), i am folowing thise steps: http://www.luxicomwireless.com/suporte/c893/manual_linux.pdf -> i used this driver: insmod /lib/modules/`uname –r`/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893 -> but i do not have thise directory /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 -> for with directory i have to create a simbolic link to run my modem ?
<fde> sortudo_78: I saw, and didn't know the answer, so didn't reply  ;)
<zvacet> fde : is something else removed with VB
<sortudo_78> tjaks fde
<pbjman> Hello- while trying to execute razorback, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590/ Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance :)
<sortudo_78> thanks fde
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me hoe can i remove automatic hibernating of ubuntu?????
<narkeeso> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu Server VPS, can someone point me in the right direction for System Administration for local Users and Groups? I'm trying to harden the filesystem so standard users don't have access to sensitive files.
<fde> zvacet: shouldn't be, no... lets see...
<thinkingfrog> anyone know where the best place for me to learn to streamline Ubuntu for my system?  I want to make it run as fast as humanly possible...after all it is Linux for humans
<qwiksand> zvacet what could have gone wrong to cause both hardwares from functioning?
<wired> cd writer is not reading my CD R's how can i fix this?
<laszlo_> hi, am I right that I feel FF3b5  slow? Googlemaps particularly
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i remove automatic hibernating of ubuntu?????
<balleyne> indiana_munnda: System -> Preferences -> Power Management ?
<zvacet> qwiksand : synaptic>file tab>history and there you will find what you removed
<ciro> i have a problem to mount a hd ... when I format it (ext3, ntfs or fat32) i can mount it, but when i reboot and I try to remount it console says me "special device doesn't exist" ... who can help me please?
<guest> indian_munnda, System > Preferences > Power Management Preferences and change first slider to the right until it says never
<fde> qwiksand: can you please try lspci and lsmod and paste both outputs to paste.ubuntu.com for us?
<rwycuff> narkeeso: you would want to create group with the cradintials you would want and then chmod the users to that group
<balleyne> anyone familiar with ogg encoding in rhythmbox? I'm having trouble setting it at the quality I'd like...
<Gixxer_K7> hi
<Lord_Devi> paste.ubuntu.com! i've been using pastebin all this time... cool
<balleyne> ciro: I know a little bit about mounting hard drives... when do you get that error, when you run the mount command?
<wired> cd writer is not reading my CD R's how can i fix this?
<indian_munnda> guest thnx
<fde> Lord_Devi: heh... Ubuntu set up there own cuz Ubuntu users slam other pastebins and have brought some down  :P
<zChris> ive added myseflf to a group, how do i fix so those settings applies ?
<laszlo_> is there any way to detect whether my pc components have their best drivers? my wireless card is around 50% instead of 90% what it used to be with Windows, its a Belkin BTW
<ciro> balleyne, when I run mount command after rebooting
<qwiksand> fde how do i do that?
<guest> indian_munnda, you're welcome
<balleyne> ciro: not sure exactly what that error means, but have you tried fdisk -l? does the disk appear in that list?
<Lord_Devi> fde: lol really? that's funny. What a great community huh? =)
<phiqtion> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<fde> qwiksand: please type both commands into a terminal... then just copy and paste into paste.ubuntu.com when you hit "Paste!" just let us see the URL of the result.
<ciro> balleyne, if i format and mount it could be mounted ... after rebooting i cant ... fdisk says the device exist
<cb951303> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ferris_> I am trying to get miniclip.com games to work... they say you need to use shockwave, but there isn't an installation for it for linux, I have flashplayer and the plugin installed but the games still do not work... how do i get around the shockwave player issue, or is there a work around?
<fde> Lord_Devi: Yes, although I doubt those other pastebin sites think so  :P
<laszlo_> hi, am I right that I feel FF3b5  slow? Googlemaps particularly
<laszlo_> is there any way to detect whether my pc components have their best drivers? my wireless card is around 50% instead of 90% what it used to be with Windows, its a Belkin BTW
<qwiksand> fde will do
<XB23> guys i have a user called system logged into my box, but i have no idea who they are or how they got in there
<comicinke1> how can I increase screen resolution in hardy in virtualBox?
<XB23> its showing active ssh sessions
<XB23> how do i find out more information on it
<zChris> anyone? :<
<pbjman> ferris_: Either install ie4linux and download shockwave through them, or crossover. No work around atm :(
<fde> qwiksand: I'm going to be making sure the sound and video card modules are loaded ... if it's not nvidia or ati then video card won't be enlightening here though... we'll need something else, I'll get to that...
<ferris_> thanks pbjman... i will do the ie4linux thing...
<jburd> laszlo_: Do you feel the same when you turn of desktop effects?
<ciro> i have a problem to mount a hd ... when I format it (ext3, ntfs or fat32) i can mount it, but when i reboot and I try to remount it console says me "special device doesn't exist" ... who can help me please?
<wired> cd writer is not reading my CD R's how can i fix this?
<jburd> laszlo_: I find Google Maps to be pretty smooth using both Firefox 3.0b5 and Swiftfox 3.0-pre2
<pbjman> ferris_: I've found it lags a bit, and flash flickers.... some crashes... but the only free way that I know of.
<laszlo_> how to do that?
<balleyne> ciro: hmm... sorry, to be honest I'm not quite sure what that error means. I'd try rebooting with the disk plugged it, and rebooting without it plugged in... see if there's any difference...
<XB23> how do i kill an active user from the box
<amenado> XB23-> do you know if you have a user system in /etc/passwd  ?
<ciro> balleyne, still tried
<pbjman> Again, though, does no one know how to fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590/ ?
<European-African> are there any packages that improve the nvidia hardware
<rwycuff> XB23: you could always cange that users permissions and cutt port 22 off
<XB23> amenado yeh the user is there, but its system
<XB23> it used by lots of system processes
<amenado> XB23-> you can toy with him, ie, enable/disable their access till he gets frustrated...
<comicinke1> how can I increase the sreen resolution when I run Hardy as guest in VirtualBox?
<amenado> XB23-> can you paste your /etc/passwd entry for this user system  ?
<balleyne> anyone familiar with ogg encoding in rhythmbox? I'm having trouble setting it at the quality I'd like...
<European-African> are there any packages that improve the nvidia hardware
<XB23> its home directory is set to /tmp/sess_17f67f15cc14a2b562622698c9092b041
<teicah> I "remove purge" firefox-3.. how do I re-install it from the CD (hardy)?
<fde> European-African: ensure 'linux-restricted-modules-generic' is installed.
<laszlo_> jburd: how to do that? what seems to be slow is the downloading of the map elements (satellite view) with Vista+FF2 it is very fast on the same connection
<fde> teicah: sudo apt-get install firefox
<scope006> here is a quick Q:  When I log in a little box pops up that says Error and has an OK button I have to click before it logs me in.  The FUNNY part is even if i log in command line the word Error appears immediately after i log in.  Any ideas?
<XB23> how do i kill an active user
<amenado> XB23->  i asked if you can paste the one line entry in /etc/passwd ... for the user system
<dubby> pidgin doesn't know what a panini is...
<zvacet> teicah : can you find it in synaptic
<European-African> fde: ok will
<comicinke1> XB23: you shouldn't use a gun.
<damg> are there no more ugly gstreamer-plugins?
<balleyne> XB23: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-kill-and-logout-users.html ?
<dubby> come on people... culture ubuntu
<mib_0abd8m> ubuntu installation: my laptop freezes in partitioning stage?
<amenado> XB23-> no use in killing the user at the moment, he is already there..find out what he is doing first..to get a feel.
<mib_0abd8m> would i report this as a bug?
<magnetron> dubby: mmm, panini
<comicinke1> sorry
<magnetron> mib_0abd8m: yes please
<XB23> well all it shown was an active ssh session
<dtolj> whats the wget to download entire repo?
<bung> mib_0abd8m, you have any huge harddrives ? mine did that
<teicah> zvacet: I would prefer the command line, but will try synaptic
<bung> i just turned off my external
<jburd> laszlo_: System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects  (Use None)
<XB23> and editting the apache config fie
<mib_0abd8m> what do you mean by huge harddrives?
<jburd> laszlo_: Check whether that remedies the problem.  Also do tell us which graphics card you're using.
<festr_> hi
<xaziva> men va sjutton
<scope006> any idea why the word "Error" would print right after a login?
<zvacet> teicah :maybe sudo apt-get install firefox
<bung> mib_0abd8m, i have a big 750gb external usb, i had to turn it off
<qwiksand> fde i've uploaded the files..keep in mind though that the card is not in the system now
<amenado> XB23-> you can unplug the cable temporarily..so his session will stop for the moment then turn it back on..kind a harazz him a bit
<fde> XB23: you can sudo pkill -9 ssh in that case (sudo required as it likely isn't your user, so needs more privs)
<magnetron> mib_0abd8m: i had a similar problem. what i did was i used the gparted live CD for the partioning, then did just the installing and formatting in the ubuntu installer
<fde> qwiksand: did you get the URL for the paste?
<jburd> laszlo_: nvidia cards are known to perform better when the compiz options  --loose-binding is enabled and --indirect-rendering is disabled
<festr_> i cant google my problem with hardy 8.04. i've T2400 core 2 duo laptop and 2.6.24-16-generic but /proc/cpuinfo shows only processor 0. any advice?
<belor1> ﻿Whats the name of the folder that holds or stores the themes
<teicah> zvacet: It tries to download it .. but why when I have the CD?
<fde> belor1: Themes for what?
<qwiksand> fde yeah and i copied both of them and pasted them on the site
<bung> mib_0abd8m, magnetron, yea i also used the ubunbu live cd partition editor manually, then the install went easier
<ciro> sco> grazie mille
<ciro> <francesco> http://www.lacie.com/it/support/support_manifest.htm?pid=10592
<fde> qwiksand: care to tell me the URL?
<ciro>  i have a problem to mount a hd ... when I format it (ext3, ntfs or fat32) i can mount it, but when i reboot and I try to remount it console says me "special device doesn't exist" ... who can help me please?
<jburd> laszlo_: Also you can get the latest version of Swiftfox at getswiftfox.com
<guest> belor1, gtk themes go in /home/YOURUSERNAME/.themes
<ciro>  i have a problem to mount a hd ... when I format it (ext3, ntfs or fat32) i can mount it, but when i reboot and I try to remount it console says me "special device doesn't exist" ... who can help me please?
<belor1> fde, icon themes and stuff i nee to know the folder there stored in
<amenado> festr_-> you're system is working?
<qwiksand> fde http://paste.ubuntu.com/9594/
<laszlo_> I have Nvidia
<fde> belor1: /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps
<Torrential> My friend's having some trouble installing from CD. He hits "Install" and it hangs up. He's using a Gateway laptop, what special boot parameters does he need to pass?
<laszlo_> an I have enabled the nonfree driver
<anteaya> i just edited xorg.conf, how do i restart X?
<cobrien> Why, after setting the ip address in /etc/network/interfaces as a static IP, does the box change over to DHCP?   Is there something else running that takes control of the network?
<festr_> amenado: yes it is
<Lord_Devi> Does anyone know if such a thing exists as a good book on the topic of LDAP/Single Sign on etc?
<belor1> fde, is there a reason why my folder icons wont appear the ways there supposed to
<amenado> festr_-> enjoy then..dont worry too much :)
<guest> anteaya, log out and back in, or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (make sure to quit running programs)
<cobrien> That's just crazy... .I set it to .90 in the interfaces file and then it changes to .99
<fde> qwiksand: ouch... nvidia :S  please make sure 'linux-restricted-modules-generic' is installed though... other than that, again, can't really help.
<jburd> laszlo_: Can you paste the contents of this file:   /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Phantal-> i edited my /etc/apt/sources.list to add a mirror because a package wasn't showing up when I tried to install it, but even after that and apt-get update, the package still isn't available ... anyone have a moment to help with that?
<Takalius> darrend - You're the one who was helping me earlier, correct?
<cobrien> I'm using 7.04
<anteaya> guest: thanks
<festr_> amenado: but i'm not sure if the second core is in use :)
<amenado> cobrien-> is the roaming checked?
<fde> belor1: Not that I can think of off hand...
<qwiksand> fde the other command was lsmod right?
<fde> belor1: What is wrong with them?
<unop> Phantal-, what is the package name?
<cobrien> amenado: not sure.  How would I check that with the server edition?   I'm not using the desktop version.
<qwiksand> fde how can i check?
<fde> qwiksand: please install the package I said if it's not around, restart and come back... at least we'll have the drivers if they're supported then  :)
<amenado> festr_-> does it matter? what speed do you like to have? super duper fasta mundo?
<belor1> fde, the fodler icons wont change to the ones there supposed to
<Phantal-> unop postgresql-client-8.3_8.3.1-1_i386, and postgresql-8.3_8.3.1-1_i386
<fde> qwiksand: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-generic
<amenado> cobrien-> so you are not using gui to configure?
<teicah> I "aptitude purge firefox-3.0" ... how do I re-install it *from the CD* (hardy)?
<fde> belor1: Sometimes you must log out and back in for theme things to take effect...
<At0x0> I need a way to completely reset my gnome desktop settings. My menus/toolbars don't load at all. My desktop background appears and then nothing. I've deleted some of the gnome config files/folders, but that hasn't been enough. Is there a command to reset my gnome profile?
<festr_> amenado: i sometimes compile large projects so i need both cores :)
<cobrien> amenado: correct.   did a: iface eth0 inet static in the interfaces file in /etc/network
<pbjman> Guys, no help? (Problem is: cannot find "libgdk_imlib.so.1"    Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9590/)
<jburd> laszlo_: Also, try this:  gksu gedit /usr/bin/compiz          Edit that file, look for a variable named "COMPIZ_OPTIONS"   modify it to look like this:  COMPIZ_OPTIONS="--ignore-desktop-hints --loose-binding --replace"
<cobrien> amenado: but...  about 10 minutes later or so, the thing has a .99 address.. . .puzzling.
<qwiksand> fde Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<qwiksand> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<qwiksand> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<qwiksand> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<qwiksand> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<FloodBot1> qwiksand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cyclonut> anyone know where the stock plugins for gedit are stored?
<jburd> Save and restart X (by pressing Ctrl-Alt-Backspace).  @ laszlo_
<amenado> festr_-> it maybe a switch you enable on your compiler to use multi processor
<cobrien> amenado: I heard sometihng about NetworkManager...  I don't know if that has something to do with this.
<qwiksand> sorry
<fde> At0x0: Log out and go to ctrl+alt+f1 then remove the folders, else gnome-settings-manager will reset them.
<mib_0abd8m> where do i find the gparted livecd for partioning?
<festr_> amenado: I know. i'm solving problem showing only one processor in /proc/cpuinfo
<fde> qwiksand: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-generic | grep ^ii sorry
<unop> Phantal-, both those packages seem to be provided by the main repository.. are you on hardy?
<amenado> cobrien-> do you have network manager running?
<fde> qwiksand: if that returns anything, it's already there.
<At0x0> fde: gnome-settings-manager isn't a command on my system (hardy heron)
<fde> At0x0: I didn't say it was...
<amenado> festr_-> actually i should not comment, i never owned a dual procs...my bad..
<cobrien> amenado: i guess not.  I don't even have a /etc/NetworkManager directory
<qwiksand> fde nothing really happened
<fde> At0x0: Do what I said to remove the gnome settings
<phiqtion> i installed Kubuntu, and it override my ubuntu startup logo, now it says KUBUNTU. how can i change it back to UBUNTU?
<jburd> cyclonut: open("/usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|0x80000) = 15    <-- strace output
<festr_> amenado: anyway thanks :)
<fde> qwiksand: Then please type 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic'
<At0x0> fde: like I said, I removed .gnome* and .gconf* already
<amenado> cobrien-> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<cobrien> phiqtion: you can't!  It's stuck in the BIOS now!  You will be forever with Kubuntu!  muhahahaha!
<fde> At0x0: Ok, but if you were logged in at the time in Gnome, then they were recreated by that daemon.
<phiqtion> muuuaahahaha
<phiqtion> '
<cobrien> amenado: sure...  shall I paste it in a privmsg or in chan?
<qwiksand> fde already the newest version
<fde> AtomicMongoose: My mistake, it's actually 'gnome-settings-daemon'
<wired> cd writer is not reading my CD R's how can i fix this?
<amenado> festr_-> honestly, i dont know if any of the apps can even make use of dual procs..or multi procs
<fde> qwiksand: Ugh, then something would have happened with the last command.
<Phantal-> unop, gutsy
<amenado> cobrien-> in pastebin please
<belor1> fde, ive tried they still dont change
<fde> AtomicMongoose: sorry
<mib_0abd8m> where is the gparted livecd partitioner?
<jburd> wired: Blanks?
<wired> yes
<amenado> mib_0abd8m-> on the livecd ?
<mib_pv25i9> phiqtion: install the xubuntu-desktop - that'll give you the ubuntu screen at startup again
<jburd> mib_0abd8m: It's on the LiveCD.  System > Adminsitration > Partition editor
<sebsebseb> mib_0abd8m:  Gparted comes on the Ubuntu Live CD
<wired> hot letting me burn
<wired> not
<amenado> !paste | cobrien
<mib_0abd8m> then how do i access it during installation?
<ubottu> cobrien: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_polto_> hello all
<fde> qwiksand: Anyway, yeah, then I don't know what's wrong.
<unop> Phantal-, well, the recommended way to go is try and enable the gutsy-backports repo and try again, if not, you will need to either compile the hardy sources or upgrade
<qwiksand> fde, damn! i'm so depressed
<unop> !ubotu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<sebsebseb> mib_0abd8m:  the installer has it's own basic parition thing.   I suggest doing your partitions in Gparted first,  and then using the installer to install
<amenado> mib_0abd8m-> you have to use a terminal and execute gparted
<fde> qwiksand: Sorry man... I don't do nvidia ... for the reasons you're encountering.
<fde> qwiksand: I paid $200 more for my computer simply to avoid such things...
<Phantal-> unop, i just did an apt-get upgrade, and afterward it shows up when i do apt-get install postgresql-8.3* ... but when I actually do: apt-get install postgresql-8.3, it says no installation candidate
<fde> (well, that and it was simply a much better system - but all intel devices)
<qwiksand> fde i want to know though if this problem will be corrected if i use a different card
<minus198> Hi.. Gnome-power-manager can only be set to turn of the monitor after 11 minutes or higher. I want to be able to set it to 5 minutes. How do I do that?
<minus198> Yes I asked #gnome first. No one is there..
<jburd> qwiksand: What is the original question?
<cyclonut> jburd: thanks  sir.
<slipttees> new Via Driver supported GLX http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<fde> minus198: #gnome is on /newserver irc.gimp.net
<jburd> laszlo_: Do you find your desktop experience smoother (with desktop effects/visual effects turned on)?
<fde> jburd: You're aware that user is not currently online?
<qwiksand> jburd after installing virtualbox's modules and restarted my video card started acting up, i cant get it to work anymore and now even the sound it gone. everything was working fine b4 and now i cant even get the system to read the video card [nvidia]
<jburd> fde: ﻿(02:56:33  IST) laszlo_ [n=sragner@79-73-172-19.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com] entered the room.
<fde> jburd: ahh... I'll shush then  :P
<unop> Phantal-, by 'upgrade' i meant, move from gutsy to hardy .. but that can be inconvenient .. the recommended way is to add a deb-src line for the hardy repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then do something like.  apt-get update; apt-get build-dep postgresql-8.3 postgresql_client-8.3;  apt-get source -b  postgresql-8.3 postgresql_client-8.3;
<cool_pimp> pot sa va trag la muie ?
<fde> jburd: Just wondering, cuz I keep seeing that question without reply...
<laszlo_> seems ok
<jburd> laszlo_: Ok.  There are a few tricks you'd need to follow to improve performance with an nvidia card.  I'll paste the stuff I did to improve mine.
<egoleo> hello guys
<qwiksand> jburd after installing virtualbox's modules and restarted my video card started acting up, i cant get it to work anymore and now even the sound it gone. everything was working fine b4 and now i cant even get the system to read the video card [nvidia]
<unop> Phantal-, the "no installation candidate" means that the package is not available for gutsy, and a quick check on http://packages.ubuntu.com indeed verifies that.
<laszlo_> I did the COMPIZ_OPTIONS stuff
<egoleo> is there a tool to track the temperature of my computer on hardy?
<meuerro> good evening, well, good whatever, it's evening 'round here
<PovIpod> I have the dvd
<laszlo_> Is there any way to see the networks statistics to the sites I am connected to?
<PovIpod> how do I boot a live KDE system?
<zChris> Hello, i was wondering how i can make the changes to groupadd active without logging out and in again
<Zyrando> helloo.. I'm a Linux Noob and I have problems, installing Ndiswrapper without Internet :( NO howto helped me
<meuerro> Zyrando: there is a topic on the forum
<fxn> what package do I need to install to have standard C headers for gcc?
<meuerro> I suppose you'd need to gather some packages while online on another computer
<Zyrando> meuerro: will look it up.. hope it will help
<fxn> or how can I query aptitude for /usr/include/stdio.h ?
<PovIpod> fxn: apt-file
<Daisuke_Ido> fxn: you need the build-essential package
<meuerro> shit, with 4 desktops I get lost
<Rabiddog> Why am I getting the following error "sudo: unable to resolve host House"
<Zyrando> okay.. thx.. will look it up.. by now im going stillt online with windows :-$
<fxn> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<meuerro> Zyrando: I'm trying to find it for you
<jburd> laszlo_: Here are the changes I've made to make my desktop experience smoother http://dpaste.com/48057/
<PovIpod> how do I boot a KDE live system from Ubuntu DVD?
<jburd> that's only for newer nvidia cards
<Zyrando> thx :)
<Daisuke_Ido> PovIpod: get a kubuntu disc.
<gregbrady> Hey everyone!  How to get a Broadcom BCM4306 network card working without access to the internet?
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: no can do
<Daisuke_Ido> wire yourself to get the firmware
<gregbrady> Not feasable
<Daisuke_Ido> no other option
<PovIpod> Daisuke: I thought the DVD had all three desktop environments
<gregbrady> Not from the cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> PovIpod: not to my knowledge
<SniZ> hi, i upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10, all fine, but some error with nvidia drivers: Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so and Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)  \\\\ what i must do? i reinstall drivers....
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: *possibly*
<Daisuke_Ido> not the ubuntu cd, of course
<meuerro> Zyrando: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<gregbrady> hmmm....
<PovIpod> can I *install* kubuntu from the DVD?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, no you can't, because you need fwcutter, which you have to be online to get
<Shadow420> Sniz best thing to do is re-install the nvidia drivers
<Zyrando> thx :)
<jburd> laszlo_: the + lines indicate the lines i've added
<Zyrando> will have a look ;)
<__Ali__> hey where is the 'network installation' iso for 8.4??
<SniZ> Shadow420, i reinstall it, but not help....
<jburd> laszlo_: the - lines indicate the lines i've removed
<Daisuke_Ido> PovIpod: you can install ubuntu from the *ubuntu* dvd
<Zyrando> hope will talk next time with linux as os :D
<__Ali__> am talking about that 10-15 MB iso
<Zyrando> *Ubuntu
<__Ali__> to install ubuntu by internet
<Daisuke_Ido> THEN you can install the kubuntu-desktop package :)
<Shadow420> weird
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido....too bad.
<__Ali__> without downloading and burning the whole cd
<Shadow420> SniZ weird
<PovIpod> daisuke: can I install *without* gnome, so
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: it's a serious pain in the butt for broadcom users, i know :(
<SniZ> Shadow420, yes. i know.....
<__Ali__> helloo?
<laszlo_> ok i get it
<Daisuke_Ido> PovIpod: sure can, go download a kubuntu cd
<PovIpod> so I can install kde manually later?
<arindam> hey suspend does not seem to work in hardy...do you guys have any solution to that
<SniZ> Shadow420, all work, but only glx module doesnt load
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, sure is....no choice now but XP
<arindam> i have a hp pavilion
<Shadow420> SniZ to bad bazhang is not around
<PovIpod> cmd line install I guess
<meuerro> PovIpod; if you want to install without gnome: choose a server install
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: why can't you connect via ethernet for 10 minutes to get the firmware?
<jburd> laszlo_: you'll need to do sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager before you can set the refresh rate
<zetheroo> in hardy heron when a window is not being used the border becomes semi-transparent.... is there a way to change that?
<meuerro> then you run apt-get from a terminal
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, wireless only
<anabol> hey everyone :D
<meuerro> to download the desktop environment you wish to use
<jburd> laszlo_: and sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings as well
<Daisuke_Ido> you have wireless but no ethernet port?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's...  i've never heard of that before
<Shadow420> PovIpod use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu with gnome or server install
<Daisuke_Ido> weird
<PovIpod> grr @ boot music lol
<anabol> one quick question; how hard is shell scripting compared to java programing, although it maybe hard to answer some input would be helpful
<duke_of_cal> did anyone out there have the same problem as me....suspend freezes up the computer
<Shadow420> PovIpod or go download the Kubuntu ISO
<Mazus> hmm my audio just nuked itself, worked, than it doesnt
<Mazus> :(
<laszlo_> thanks for your help I play around with it to see if
<PovIpod> anabol: completely different
<sebsebseb> duke_of_cal:  yes suspend and hibernation not working is a common issue
<meuerro> would anybody know which font is used in the ubuntu logo?
<kuda> duke_of_cal, Mine will freeze if i use the screen to suspend, but not the command.
<sebsebseb> duke_of_cal: it really depends on the computer though and it's hardware
<zetheroo> anyone?
<Mazus> can someone tell me what version of alsa is in the repos?
<Shadow420> Mazus latest version
<Mazus> ah ok
<boz> hello all
<Mazus> had to compile mine from source before
<sebsebseb> kuda:  yeah if I suspend on this desktop with Ubuntu it will freeze.  Vista  Home Premimum it works.  so there is a command to suspend ay?  maybe that will work, worth a try not now though
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, not a router issue, location.
<meuerro> zethero: do you have the compiz config package installed?
<anabol> what use would get out of learning shell scripting besides having fun making my own commands and making command line more customized? what is it primary purpose?
<Shadow420> Mazus alsa comes with the ubuntu installation
<boz> help /dev/cdrom is pt of mount CD ?
<gregbrady> I will haul it here and wire it up I suppose
<sebsebseb> anabol: to be a cool geek :d  that's the primary purpouse.  more seriosulely though you can save a load of time when you know how to use it well
<kuda> anabol, Shell scripting helps automate tasks, thats what i mainly use it for.
<Zyrando> meuerro, still having a problem...
<Mazus> Shadow420: i hit upgrade
<duke_of_cal> I have tried setting POST_VIDEO=false and SAVE_VBE_STATE=false
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: ah...  that's really the best option, takes a few minutes, but shouldn't be a big problem getting it installed
<backgen> hey guys, is it possible to get Skype on Linux?
<meuerro> if so go to system/preferences/advanced desktop settings
<duke_of_cal> found it in a blog somewhere
<Shadow420> boz please be more precise on what are you are trying to ask
<PovIpod> I'm on the live system of the DVD, can I do a server install from it, or do I have to reboot and choose server install on the boot screen?
<meuerro> Zyrando, and that would be?
<Shadow420> Mazus ok
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, no problem, just a bit of work.  No real issue
<stueng> is there a seperate channell for ubuntu server?
<mirdin76> can anyone give me a tiny hint: my hardy text install fails at select and install, right after it loads xserver-xorg. I can install grub OK, and boot to recovery, but it has no Internet so I can't get further
<Mazus> i wonder /me trys livecd
<stueng> er channel
<comicinke1> backgen: yes. visit skype they offer a ubuntu package for skype
<meuerro> PovIpod: I'd say reboot, just a guess though
<Zyrando> this howto needs a internet connection, too and I dont know how to install stuff without a connection
<backgen> comicinke1: thank you!
<sebsebseb> backgen:  yes there is a Skype for Linux
<anabol> and ubuntu already has all preqs for shell scripting? and is ubuntu a good environment for such purposes?
<Zyrando> whenn I "add" a software.. it says "the list will be refreshed, it needs a build up connection to the internet" or something..
<anabol> btw sorry for the lame questions
<stueng> Zyrando: press the reload button
<hacknslash> anabol, ubuntu is perfect for scripting
<anabol> just excited on getting started.. wanna have a good start
<Zyrando> yeah.. I mean this reload button ^^
<kuda> anabol, I may be wrong but i think just about every Linux distro comes with the capability to shell script, and ubuntu is great :)
<Y-Town> anyone here figured out how to get the wine menu list back after wine has been removed and re-installed?
<Zyrando> when I click it it says "you need a internet connection"
<meuerro> Zyrando: you download the stuff you need and save it to a mass device
<Zyrando> mkay
<meuerro> which you then connect to the computer that has no internet
<anabol> and do i need to enable any repositories to start? or its all there?
<stueng> can anyone tell me where snmpdtrapd saves its log files for incoming traps ???
<anabol> in order to get started
<cahnewbie> good morning everybody
<Zyrando> aaahh...
<Zyrando> got it ^^
<_polto_> I am trying to understand the new way of patching for Launchpad. It does not use dpatch anymore, but I do not understand how it work now. I never used bazar before. :/
<Zyrando> will try it ;)
<Shadow420> anabol any Linux OS is good for shell scripting just depends on your taste of a Linux Distro
<hacknslash> anabol, its all there ready to go
<kuda> anabol, Its all there already
<meuerro> zyrando: for the packages you take the .deb files
<mneptok> anabol: the only prerequisite to shell scripting is a shell. and every Unix ever has shipped with a shell.
<_polto_> I would apply a simple patch and upload it to my PPA..
<Zyrando> sure ^^
<meuerro> the drivers you just download and save locally where you prefer
<anabol> also, if any "cool geek :P" has a good site for self taught shell scripting with good foundation teaching id really appreciate it
<MichelciaS> anybody from Brazil?
<AdemoS> Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD: I get a "zd1211rw IO: Read Error" on Live CD boot, but Ubuntu 7.10's Live CD has no problem with the exact same driver....?
<magnetron> MichelciaS: there's a #ubuntu-br channel
<Shadow420> anabol type in terminal sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to see all of the repos you have access to and to add edit or delete repos
<AdemoS> it's a modem driver
<shreeki> Hi, I was told that to try to make the computer run smoother (ie. not as slow as it is), I am to do a 'clean upgrade'. I have already installed Heron (two days ago) and I want to know if it is possible to do a clean upgrade even though I just installed it. Where would I go or how would I go about doing a clean upgrade? And if I do, does my other partitions get removed (I have Vista installed on a seperate partition
<MichelciaS> ok.. sorry, I'm new here and my english is wrong
<MichelciaS> :D
<meuerro> anabol: have you looked in the "how-to" section of the forums?
<anabol> alright guys thanks for all the help and support, <3
<MrKeishii> how do i download and install The Widget Factory???
<anabol> tc all, ill be back later with more questions ;)
<Shadow420> !widget factory
<ubottu> Factoid widget factory not found
<anabol> meuerro: not yet.. but i will have to head out atm
<Shadow420> !find widget factory
<ubottu> Found: libcwidget-dev, libcwidget-doc, libcwidget3, libcwidget3-dbg, bwidget (and 19 others)
<anabol> bye
<magnetron> shreeki: "clean upgrade" means to remove all system files and add them again, to get rid of various changes you've done yourself. it shoudln't be necessary.
<meuerro> bye
<MrKeishii> how do i download and install The Widget Factory in Terminal?
<Shadow420> !find widget factory | MrKeishii
<ubottu> mrkeishii: Found: libcwidget-dev, libcwidget-doc, libcwidget3, libcwidget3-dbg, bwidget (and 19 others)
<UnknownFear> hello? i need some help with sound
<UnknownFear> i just installed ubuntu 7.10
<sebsebseb> UnknownFear:  7.10 is the old version
<svenstaro> id need some help concerning global variables. how does my compiler/IDE know where $(WX) is for example?
<sebsebseb> UnknownFear:  8.04 Hardy Heron is the latest
<Shadow420> MrKeishii use sudo apt-get install from terminal then !find Widget factory
<meuerro> plus, it's long term support
<MrKeishii> okay
<UnknownFear> so should i uninstall 8.10 and install 8.04 hardy heron?
<prolix> hello
<khamael> can I uninstall pulseaudio? I am using programs that doesn`t work with it
<prolix> does 8.04 install within windows?
<meuerro> UnknownFear: open synaptic
<shreeki> magnetron: But I was told it would be the best way to get my computer to be as fast as it was prior to upgrading to Hardy. I just don't know the steps to do it. And if all system files and removed and added again, is it only within the partition that holds the system files? I'm worried that my Vista stuff will be gone or something.
<Shadow420> UnknownFaer you mean 7.10 and launch the update manager
<hacknslash> prolix, no it doesnt
<meuerro> first, do update, then do upgrade
<sebsebseb> prolix:  yes 8.04 can be installed inside WIndows, but it is best to use the old/standard way  and partition the hard disk
<prolix> hacknslash: huh.  that's odd, i thought i read a relase stating it could.  thank you
<gribelu> UnknownFear: 7.10 not 8.10.. but yeah you should install 8.04 especially because it's a fresh install. We could help you, or you could upgrade.. but it's better in the long run to just remove 7.10 and install 8.04
<sebsebseb> prolix: after all think about it what if Windows screws up, Ubuntu screws up then to?
<UnknownFear> im running the livecd because i am partitoning my harddrive so i cant really do anything at the moment
<meuerro> shrreeki: others partitions should be untouched
<prolix> sebsebseb: well, i have debian on another partition, but i'd like the flexibility of a *nix o.s. when i'm on the winders side
<stemount^> Hey everyone, has anyone got 8.04 live CD onto a USB pen/thumb drive?
<hacknslash> prolix, you need to shrink the windows partition, then install 8.04
<sebsebseb> prolix:   Wubi will install it inside Windows yes, but  you carn't use it when your inside Windows if you install it with Wubi
<meuerro> you mean you still have to install it and you are just preparing the drive for it?
<shreeki> meuerro: so what are the the steps to do a 'clean upgrade'? go through terminal... etc. etcv...?
<PovIpod> prolix: use a VM
<prolix> sebsebseb: ?
<stueng> does anyone know how I can test snmptrapd.... there are no log files in /var/log
<UnknownFear> can i just cancel the partition editor and uninstall ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> prolix: wubi is just a way to put  Windows on your hard disk instead of it having it's own partitions,  and so by using your Windows partition
<UnknownFear> and how do i actually uninstall ubuntu without messing up my other partition?
<magnetron> shreeki: a clean upgrade involves: 1. make sure your /home folder is on a separate partition 2. format the partition that used to hold the root partition of ubuntu. 3. install ubuntu like if it never was there, except make sure to tell it about your /home partition
<meuerro> shreeki: the update/upgrade thing I said was for UnknownFear
<sebsebseb> prolix: if you want to run WIndows and Ubuntu at the same time, well then your after a virtual machine
<Shadow420> prolix or do on better get another Hard Drive
<stemount^> definitely no Ubuntu pen drive installers? :'(
<xaziva> I want to mount smb://boden/pfilm/ to a folder on my computer it's possible?
<ferris_> who told me about wine and ie4linux?
<magnetron> stemount^: there are.
<in4mer> interest
<meuerro> UnknownFear, if you didn't choose to modify the other partitions they will be untouched
<prolix> meh
<magnetron> !install | stemount^
<ubottu> stemount^: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<prolix> i thought it would be something like cygwin or andlinux
<grandmaster_> anyone know if there's support for the soundblaster xfi fatal1ty cards?
<UnknownFear> so it is safe to cancel the partition editor?
<svenstaro> id need some help concerning global variables. how does my compiler/IDE know where $(WX) is for example?
<sebsebseb> prolix:  Cygwin is basically a Linux shell emulater than can run some programs
<meuerro> stemount: the usb install process should work with any iso of ubuntu
<Master_Z> hellow
<sebsebseb> prolix:  andlinux is a bit like WIne really except it's on WIndows and for running Linux apps
<Master_Z> What is Ubuntu's default GUI format?
<prolix> sebsebseb: i use cygwin, as a matter of fact that's how i'm here now
<Master_Z> (Compiz, metacity, etc)
<stemount^> Thanks meuerro / magnetron, was useful
<Daisuke_Ido> prolix: what, on irc?
<sebsebseb> prolix:  you can run a real  Ubuntu installation inside WIndows inside a virtual machine
<prolix> sebsebseb: thank you, and the others who helped.
<stemount^> I had 7.10 running off a pen drive, but I somehow made 8.04 go wrong :(
<prolix> Daisuke_Ido: yes
<MauL^> is there a linux competitor of BizTalk?
<Matic`Makovec> I remember having a nice program on Gutsy which ran .bin file (mounted it actually) by itself. Now I upgraded to Hardy and seems this is lost. Would anyone know the name of the program?
<prolix> irssi in cygwin
<Master_Z> question, what is ubuntu's gui? (metacity, beryl, etc)
<meuerro> Master_Z: gnome
<jasperarcher> hello, i installed 8.04 from a USB drive (CD-ROM on laptop has physical damage) -- I seem to have installed it actually onto the USB... also i can only boot from the USB, and then select "boot from hard drive" to get into ubuntu.  I want to do a fresh install but when i choose that option it spits out some USB drive errors and i get dropped into BusyBox... any help would be much appreciated.  any way to do a fresh ins
<jasperarcher> tall from here within the OS? i'm only using 8.04 on my laptop, no other OS installed
<Daisuke_Ido> prolix: you know there are a ton of windows irc clients, and even irssi for windows...
<sebsebseb> prolix:  check  this out  :)  http://www.virtualbox.org :)
<sebsebseb> virtualbox.org :)
<meuerro> that's the default desktop/window manager
<prolix> Daisuke_Ido: irssi for windows just installs cygwin and runs from it
<prolix> Daisuke_Ido: that's what i have
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> hah
<Shadow420> Master_Z ubuntu GUI is Gnome
<prolix> it's not so bad
<Daisuke_Ido> alrighty then :D
<prolix> sebsebseb: thanky
<Master_Z> meurro: so if I went to a website where I could download themes, what formats could I download?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i just expected there to be a native build
<sebsebseb> prolix: you can also run already made VMware virtual machines in virtualbox
<Ubhubdub> hello
<meuerro> Master_Z: go to gnomelook.org
<fiory69> ciao a tutti!!!
<prolix> that's what i thought, too, but apparently they chose to work smarter, not harder.
<sebsebseb> prolix:  yes for examle an already made Ubuntu virtual machine that is in the VMware format will run in virtualbox
<Daisuke_Ido> prolix: makes perfect sense :)
<MauL^> is there any BizTalk* kind of software for linux?
<Shadow420> Master_Z also theres KDE and one other one
<Ubhubdub> i have tried to update my kernel with kernelcheck
<stemount^> Master_Z, there is GDM, KDM and XFCE
<fiory69> italiani'
<meuerro> also: you probably have compiz installed, while metacity is something that works inside gnome that you would need to get from synaptic
<prolix> thank all of you kind ubuntu people
<Daisuke_Ido> stemount^: that made no sense
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido....all is well!  Thanks.
<Ubhubdub> how can i remove a directory?
<shreeki> magnetron: i have saved all things in my /home folder to a USB so i don't care if it's all deleted. i'm new to ubuntu (VERY NEW) so formating a partition that holds the root and installing ubuntu like it was never there is all very .... unknown to me. is there a site that goes through the steps of doing that?
<Daisuke_Ido> you listed two display managers and a desktop environment.
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: glad to see it worked :D
<stemount^> my bad
<stemount^> :x
<meuerro> rm /name of directory
<Daisuke_Ido> xdm? :D
<stemount^> yeah
<Matic`Makovec> rm -rf dir Ubhubdub
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries
<stemount^> thats what I meant, heh
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, pain in the butt, but it works...
<fiory69> qualcuno conosce italien ?
<Daisuke_Ido> gregbrady: yeah, i blame broadcom for being so stubborn about providing real drivers
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, much better than the alternative....XP
<Ubhubdub> Matic`Makovec, what do the flags -rf do?
<gregbrady> Daisuke_Ido, yes, agreed....Broadcom is a pain.  Not Ubuntu.
<Matic`Makovec> rm --help
<magnetron> shreeki: i've never seen such a site. unless you've installed a lot of software in ubuntu, there will be a very little difference doing a clean install.
<hacknslash> Ubhubdub, type man rm
<Daisuke_Ido> the only other chipset i see issues with (and i'm sure i'm missing some people have had problems with) is ralink's RT73
<meuerro> remove recursively
<Ubhubdub> thanks
<hacknslash> Ubhubdub, it will explain
<shreeki> magnetron: i don't know how else to solve my original problem: slow computer. nothing is running as fast as it was prior to updating to heron and i don't know how to go about solving it...
<Ubhubdub> it did
<Ubhubdub> very good
<meuerro> shreeki: system details? (cpu/ram)
<Ubhubdub> do you happen to know how can i remove kernelcheck?
<meuerro> shreeki, anyway, if you were clever enough as to divide root and home folders in 2 different partitions
<Ubhubdub> i just remove the directories that hold the scripts?
<nabcore> I'm seeing this error when I try to install 8.04 to my laptop: SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xfffffffd, srclength 131072
<meuerro> reinstalling the system without touching the data should be even easier
<Master_Z> Can someone help me with a step by step install of ndiswrapper?
<vallhalla81> !jahshaka
<ubottu> Factoid jahshaka not found
<Master_Z> my wireless wont work, and I really need it to (Realtek 8185L)
<meuerro> Ubhubdub, look for a topic in the forums about startup scripts
<vallhalla81> does any one know how to get jahshaka on ubuntu?
<hacknslash> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shreeki> meuerro: if it were a windows, i would be able to, honest. but i don't know anything about ubuntu. in fact, ubuntu was installed by a friend who is unfortunately not here anymore. i will get you the cpu/ram info---one minute
<Wirta-> is there a way to force eject cd drive?
<meuerro> it explains what does what, so you can decide what to run automatically
<Mattevt> none of my windows are visible in the taskbar. What happened?
<meuerro> Wirta-: other than pressing the external button?
<ere4si> Wirta-: eject   in a terminal
<Master_Z> hacknslash: its too complicated. I need someone to explain it to me while I do it
<Naib> l
<vallhalla81> ﻿does any one know how to get jahshaka on ubuntu? if so could they please advise me
<mysterycool> I can't listen the to the sound in videos in youtube
<Wirta-> meurro, it sais "Application is preventing the volume...."
<mysterycool> But I can listen to songs etc...
<meuerro> shreeki: for unrational that it might seem, managing the install from the command line instead of the graphical one, is a lot more self explanatory
<hacknslash> master_of_master, do you know what wireless card you have
<mysterycool> Some help please? Thank you in advanced.
<hacknslash> Master_Z, do you know what wireless card you have
<meuerro> mysterycool: do you see the pictures on you tube?
<Master_Z> hacknslash: Realtek 8185L
<mysterycool> meuerro: yes, just the sound is the problem. i restarted, but nothing :S
<meuerro> is your browser allowed to reproduce sounds?
<mysterycool> meurro: i am using Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5 and i didnt change any settings. it just happened now, like just a bit ago.
<jonnymac> very ubuntly challenged 1 here. How in name of Beelzebub can I find my SD card slot? Or make it so it mounts, or so's I can see it?
<jonnymac> pleasee...
<Matic`Makovec> I remember having a nice program on Gutsy which ran .bin file (mounted it actually) by itself. Now I upgraded to Hardy and seems this is lost. Would anyone know the name of the program?
<meuerro> did it ever work, since the new install?
<Ubhubdub> Matic`Makovec, res ne bi vedu :)
<mysterycool> meuerro: yes. it just happened now. =[
<Wirta-> I am trying to install a game (for wine) the installer uses 2 cd-rom:s I am in situtation where it asks to put in the CD 2 but I cant eject CD 1 cos it sais "Application is preventing...pla pla pla" any way to force eject?
<Matic`Makovec> Good for you. I do tend to speak english here.
<Ubhubdub> Matic`Makovec, me too.. :P
<ere4si> Wirta-: does typing   eject   in a terminal work?
<meuerro> mysterycool, check if another website that uses flash works
<meuerro> if not, uninstall and then reinstall the flash plugin
<mysterycool> meuerro: ok, sec.
<mneptok> Wirta-: hit the eject button?
<xaziva> jonathan@jonathan-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t cifs \\BODEN\pfilm /home/jonathan/BODEN
<xaziva> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on \BODENpfilm,
<xaziva>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<xaziva>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<xaziva>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<FloodBot1> xaziva: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xaziva>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<pvandewyngaerde> Wirta-:  have you tried  sudo eject ?
<Wirta-> ere4si: it sais: eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device
<Wirta-> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<Matic`Makovec> xaziva, try using paste.ubuntu.com for such things
<Wirta-> mneptok: it does not work
<pvandewyngaerde> sudo umount -l /dev/hdc    sudo eject /dev/hdc
<pbjman> Does anyone know of any good Snort log parsers? Razorback didn't work for me, and acid/base give me wrong version...
<ere4si> sdc?
<Rafabe> hi
<pbjman> Or management systems.
<pvandewyngaerde> or whatever
<Buck380> yo
<Ubhubdub> Rafabe, hi
<asdfqwer> How can I access my hdd on my desktop from my laptop?  Both computers are connected to a router, 1 wired 1 wireless.
<Ubhubdub> Rafabe, can we help you?
<mysterycool> meuerro: it doesnt. so shall i uninstall flash and re install it?
<ckin2001> Wirta-, umount /dev/cdrom
<Buck380> via ssh
<mysterycool> :s
<mysterycool> :s
<shreeki> meuerro: memory = 3041MiB cpu = product: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz bus info: cpu@0 version: 6.15.7          size: 1600MHz capacity: 1600MHz width: 64 bits
<meuerro> asdfqwer, router options
<Rafabe> I'm installing Ubuntu on a brand-new computer...I get to the partitioner, and I created a 200mb /boot partition, and now I need to create /  and /home. Do they need to be Primary or Logical?
<Rafabe> I had previously used Guided installs
<shreeki> meuerro: i think i gave you more info than necessary? :S sorry...
<Mathman> asdfqwer: any number of ways.  share it via http, sftp into the thing, samba, ftp, etc, etc
<Rafabe> but this time I want to split it manually
<meuerro> and then configure samba
<AttractiveApe> Rafabe: primary.
<Wirta-> ckin2001:  it sais /dev/cdrom is not mounted (according to mtab)
<visualdeception> asdfqwer, Personally I would use nfs if they are both linux
<Rafabe> attractive: everything should be primary?
<meuerro> shreeki, hardware is definitely not the problem
<AttractiveApe> Rafabe: yes.
<mysterycool> meuerro: still not working :S
<meuerro> try disabling advance desktop settings, and then restart
<asdfqwer> visualdeception: They are.
<Rafabe> thanks AttractiveApe
<Ubhubdub> Rafabe, please use the  Entire disk - guided   method of partitioning your hard disk
<shreeki> meuerro: that's what i thought as well! it couldn't be. what else should i check?
<meuerro> see if it gets better
<ckin2001> Wirta-, try mount, look for device / directory with cdrom, and umount it
<Mathman> asdfqwer: depending on what you're after, sftp would perhaps be the simplest
<Ubhubdub> Rafabe, that'll make all for you
<meuerro> shreeki: well, dmesg after a full reboot
<asdfqwer> Mathman: I want to be able to grab some files from the desktop.
<meuerro> to see if there's anything wrong
<asdfqwer> quickly they are big.
<Wirta-> so there is no "force" eject command?
<Rafabe> Ubhubdub: that's how I used to do it, but I don't want a "proportional" partitioning this time. it's a 500gb drive. I want to use 200mb for /boot, 20gb for /, and leave everything else for /home. If I use Guided it's going to split them in sizes I don't want
<meuerro> otherwise you have to look in the archive section for the topic about startup processes
<Rafabe> it would be a waste :)
<shreeki> meuerro: ... dmesg? :S i'm sorry! i'm such a noob >_>;
<Mathman> asdfqwer: so yeah, I'd go with sftp.  quick, eh, your network will probably be the bottleneck.
<meuerro> Wirta: doesn't the eject button (the mechanical one, on the drive) work?
<Ubhubdub> Rafabe, i see
<ckin2001> Wirta-, eject shows up as a command on my machine
<meuerro> shreeki, reboot, open terminal, type dmesg, hit enter, and then look for any errors in the output
<schregge> hi, i have a problem with xen 3.1 and hardy....
<mfisch> I'm using kubuntu and it's not letting me install ubuntu-desktop, errors with broken packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9614/
<Wirta-> meuerro: no, it pops up a window that sais: An application is preventing the volume 'WizardsWarriors' from being unmounted
<dembo> Hi
<schregge> when i try to run xm -c vm.cfg then i get no console output
<mfisch> I've apt-get updated already
<Wirta-> meuerro: and that is the installer
<visualdeception> asdfqwer, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo?highlight=(NFS)
<Wirta-> I need to somehow change to installing rom 2
<schregge> the vm is runnnig, but i cant ping the vm.......
<xaziva> I want to mount smb://boden/pfilm/ as /home/jonathan/boden
<xaziva> How do I do?
<dembo> When I type iwlist scan into my ubuntu laptop, it lists the network next door but not my ubuntu wlan ... however my flatmate with her windows machine can connect just fine
<schregge> I also tried xen3.2 but there i can not even start the vm.... (strange loopsetup error)
<gausus> anone using ubuntu-xen-desktop/server package?
<gausus> schregge: i have the same problem with losetup and i have no idea how to fix it
<meuerro> Wirta-: brute force killing the install process would surely let you open the drive
<meuerro> but that would mean aborting the install
<ckin2001> Wirta-, type mount | grep cdrom - then umount "whatever device is the cdrom"
<funddevi> hello
<Wirta-> meuerro: I know it would... but the problem is that I want to complete the installation process?
<schregge> gausus: hmm, but why is xen 3.1 not working?
<xaziva> I want to mount smb://boden/pfilm/ as /home/jonathan/boden
<xaziva> How do I do?
<ckin2001> xaziva, something like mount -t smbfs //boden/pfilm /home/jonathan/boden
<shreeki> meuerro: this seems strange? "[17562.317613] Buffer I/O error on device sdg1, logical block 1548387
<shreeki> [17562.317619] lost page write due to I/O error on sdg1
<shreeki> [17562.702503] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdg] READ CAPACITY failed
<shreeki> [17562.702510] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdg] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<shreeki> [17562.702515] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdg] Sense not available.
<shreeki> [17562.702944] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off
<FloodBot1> shreeki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meuerro> Wirta-: how about saving the two cd iso images on your hard drive
<Matic`Makovec> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dembo> Does the card in the laptop need to be on the same channel as the router?
<meuerro> shreeki, you take the errors
<gausus> schregge: no idea :( i have not tried it
<meuerro> and look in the forums
<Wirta-> meuerro: ah.. why dindt I thought of that.... thanks :)
<shreeki> floodbot 1: sorry.. :/
<schregge> anyone else has an idea?
<meuerro> shreeki, you take the errors
<meuerro> and look in the forums
<thor^^> hi
<vallhalla81> where can i read about instaling from binary on ubuntu
<shreeki> okay, i will do that! thank you
<thor^^> is it possible to force a i386 package into x86_64 system?
<NoJunkFromLinux> Hello - I am looking for a server control panel for Ubuntu 8.04 - any ideas?
<albuntu> hello to all. i wanted to try hardy server edition but i am not so experienced so what i excatly want to know is that does it come with desktop environment or i have to add gnome later ?
<meuerro> shreeki: also, remember to look up the how to about processes that are run at startup
<Scrounch> thor^^:  dpkg -i --force-all your.deb
<thor^^> thank Scrounch
<meuerro> you'll choose from that anything that you can do without
<Yan1> Why are there no updates for hardy since it has been released?
<visualdeception> albuntu, you would need to add gnome later
<NoJunkFromLinux> I am looking for a server control panel for Ubuntu 8.04 - any ideas?
<meuerro> Yan1: do you need one in particular?
<Scrounch> thor^^:   dpkg -i --force-architecture it's too good
<albuntu> visualdeception: i thought so too. do i have just to do apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment or first i have to install some things before this ?
<NoJunkFromLinux> I was looking at openpanel - but unable to download, and source added via ubuntu was unable to refresh
<Wirta-> ok, any easy way how do I create image from cd rom in linux and how do I mount it? any softwares like daemon tools that works in linux?
<visualdeception> albuntu, you should just need to apt-get install it...I would verify that is the name of the package by running aptitude search gnome-desktop-environment
<NBZ4live> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<NBZ4live> !command
<ubottu> Factoid command not found
<NBZ4live> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<genii> !iso | Wirta- about mounting isos:
<albuntu> visualdeception: thanks
<ubottu> Wirta- about mounting isos:: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<visualdeception> albuntu, np
<stueng> anyone familiar with snmptrapd ??
<NoJunkFromLinux> anyone on a server control panel?
<CC-rulaz> 1589	929	1/10/2006 16:39:05	1	1211	674	5,7	1	3	LUIZ G R MALHEIROS	4984469459963327	09/09	532	VISA	R$ 3,25		R$ 0,00
<CC-rulaz> 1211	luizgustavomalheiros@yahoo.com.br	neguinha	Luiz Gustavo	Rocha Malheiros	luizgustavomalheiros@yahoo.com.br	11-36727236	Rua Cayowaá, 1794, apto. 71-A	Sumaré	São Paulo	SP	01258-010	13643219806	209126334	-1
<CC-rulaz> 1617	943	4/10/2006 22:03:16	5	262	715	7,5	1	3	carlos anselmo dias	4984422060159090	10/08	507	VISA	R$ 3,25		R$ 0,00
<CC-rulaz> 1262	carlosmeneleu	casa2411	José Carlos	Meneleu Miranda	carlosmeneleu	(21) 2594-2928	Rua Adolfo Bergamini, nº153/204	Engenho de Dentro	Rio de Janeiro	RJ	20730000	08103389714	214392789	-1
<FloodBot1> CC-rulaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<visualdeception> NoJunkFromLinux, http://forums.ubuntuhomeserver.org/viewforum.php?f=4
<Fishscene> What happened there?
<Yan1> what's that?
<genii> Poor guy. He'll be getting lots of spam and unwanted mail now
<ckin2001> someones bot posted something very naughty
<cpare> "8.04 64bit server install fails on CD Mount" - Anyone have a suggestion?
<ckin2001> genii - those are credit card numbers / etc - probably not his
<Fishscene> I'm going to e-mail him alerting him to the vulnerability
<_paradox_> im using ubuntu 8.04. im looking for a good url manager. and i dont mean an online service. can anyone suggest one?
<Rafabe> hey, could I get some advice on where to store my media files? I'm wondering if I should create a 400gb partition called /storage  or whether I should just make /home bigger. I know I can do whatever I want, but what is the "best practice" for Linux users?
<hacknslash> Master_Z, it looks a tricky one to set up
<genii> _paradox_: Please define "url manager"
<_paradox_> kk hang on
<Rafabe> bookmark manager, I presume
<ckin2001> Rafabe, separate - you can always ln -s the partition into /home if you want
<NoJunkFromLinux> that was an alright form
<Rafabe> ckin: allright, thanks
<NoJunkFromLinux> but no real panel - just discussion
<_paradox_> aomething similar to these http://www.shareup.com/URL_Organizer-download-2963.html  http://www.snapfiles.com/get/storurl.html
<genii> Rafabe: He couls also mean some tool to manage domains or dns servers
<_paradox_> yes a bookmark manager url organizer whichever u want to call it
<NoJunkFromLinux> for controlling the server
<NoJunkFromLinux> mysql, php, mysql
<Uranellus> hello, is there a way to have dpkg output the list of installed packages ordered by installation date?
<NoJunkFromLinux> something similar to yast in SUSE
<visualdeception> NoJunkFromLinux, like phpmyadmin?
<NoJunkFromLinux> kindof
<ferfactor> hi... a program can run .ratdvd?
<Naib> unload highlight.pl
<NoJunkFromLinux> openpanel looks nice
<NoJunkFromLinux> any ideas where to get it
<_paradox_> no i mean something to storre urls bookmartks
<_paradox_> so i dont have to store literally over 100 bookmarks in firefox
<BaKKaR> hello
<visualdeception> NoJunkFromLinux, http://83.133.127.19/vhosts/ehcp/
<visualdeception> _paradox_, delicious?
<ferfactor> hi... somebody can help me with a dvd that has a format .ratdvd!!! please!!!
<shachaf> Is there a reason virt-manager doesn't show KVM as one of the options in its connect menu?
<CorbinFox> Are there any easy to use benchmarking programs to test system performance?
<visualdeception> NoJunkFromLinux, install instructions: http://www.debianadmin.com/setup-easy-hosting-control-panel-ehcp-for-debianubuntu.html
<BaKKaR> can someone tell me, why when i am booting from the live 8.04 I cannot see in the partaion app my desk, i see it only as a ONE partation??
<Rafabe> when the Ubuntu installer asks me where to install the boot loader, do I select the partition that has /boot?
<BaKKaR> shoould i format it from windows?
<_paradox_> thats not what im looking for please see these links http://www.shareup.com/URL_Organizer-download-2963.html http://www.snapfiles.com/get/storurl.html
<papatrpt> Rafabe, do you have just one HD?
<xaziva> I want to mount smb://boden/pfilm/ as /home/jonathan/boden
<Rafabe> papa: i have two, why?
<david_-_-> how do you replace something that was deleted four days ago and is now gone out of the trash can?
<Dark-Fx> david_-_-: by recreating it
<papatrpt> do you have any other OSes installed?
<tw33k> Would someone please whisper me, I have a question about an error msg I'm getting when trying to connect to the update server for ubuntu 8.4 AMD 64
<CorbinFox> Are there any easy to use benchmarking tools for ubuntu?
<Ballena> .
<_paradox_> something similar to those
<david_-_-> Dark-Fx:  it was a pdf file. took me 2 days to get because of my low speed connection.
<ferfactor> someboda can help me with this type of compressing format (ratdvd)
<papatrpt> rafabe: you want to install the bootloader to whichever HD the BIOS looks to first
<Wirta-> corrupted cd?
<Dark-Fx> There are ext3 recover utils, but if the file has been gone for several days, you probably won't be able to get the whole file back unless something was locking it open
<Yan1> ferfactor: http://www.google.com/search?q=ratdvd
<_paradox_> im simply not interested in an online bookmarking social service
<Fishscene> ok. I sent the spam victim an e-mail. I hope I don't get murdered
<ferfactor> Yan1 thanks :P
<genii> _paradox_: Best bet is likely some firefox extension like https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/427     (from list at https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:1/cat:22?sort=rated&show=50     )
<tw33k> Hello, When I try to connect to download updates it says is available I get the error msg
<tw33k> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/privoxy/privoxy_3.0.8-1_amd64.deb
<tw33k>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Rafabe> papa: ok, that's the one I'm installing the OS on, obviously, but which PARTITION should the boot loader be insatlled to? I have one for /boot, one /swap, one /home, and one /root
<GeorgeAScott> hi all, im having to restart /etc/networking/interfaces after each boot to connect to wifi.  is there anything i can do to fix this, (i'd prefer it to work right rather than writing in the restart in a scipt)
<_paradox_> u mean they dont make anything at all like the two i listed for ubuntu?
<sydlex> ferfactor: i just checked into ratdvd and it was developed by a self-proclaimed "ignorant windows nerd".  he says he plans to release components as open source, but is unable to develop a Linux or Mac port at this time
<Rafabe> nothing wrong with that
<genii> _paradox_: Since the bookmarking built into Firefox already allows for searching,sorting,renaming, etc I'm not sure exactly what it is you are looking for
<ferfactor> ok thanls sydlex i think that now the solutions is have a player that reproduce this type of formtat thanks :P
<NBZ4live> Hello
<sydlex> ferfactor: it may be possible to use wine, or just use a windows box and the ratdvd -> dvd converter at ratdvd.ca to turn it into a dvd format
<NBZ4live> Do someone know, where I can get  ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 drivers?
<ferfactor> yeap maybe :P thanks a lot :P
<sydlex> ferfactor: you wont find a commercial product to do it, fyi, but glhf
<timandtom> What do I need to install so I can extract/create .rar archives? I installed unrar(Non free), but it only EXTRACTS, not creates.
<_paradox_> im looking for an application to which i can save links and organize them
<visualdeception> NBZ4live, apt-get install envyng-gtk
<genii> _paradox_: The Scrapbook extension I pointed you to allows extraction of specific content in pages, naming,indexing, etc of those as well
<Master_Z> how can I get a metacity theme to work with Hardy?
<papatrpt> rafabe: i'm not sure, but i believe that you want to install to whatever partition comes first on the disk.  are you installing via the install icon on the Desktop, or putting the bootloader in manually?
<NoJunkFromLinux> sorry for the response time
<NoJunkFromLinux> thanks for the links
<NBZ4live> visualdeception: Type this in Terminal?
<_paradox_> i bookmark things all the time for my groups and it can easily get into the 100s
<darkcrab> do you guys know if there is a free driver available for a conexant v.92 modem? mdm?
<darkcrab> all I could find is a paid one
<selocol> Hello, I need some help with checkinstall. If I do sudo checkinstall, will it install & create a .deb package? More importantly, if it installs, will it allow me to specify the installation directory as in "make install DEST=..."? Thanks.
<Rafabe> papa: it's during the regular install, it asks me where to put the bootloader (after I already finished the partition selection)
<visualdeception> NBZ4live, yes, add sudo before it. It will install envyng which is what I use to install my ATI drivers
<visualdeception> NoJunkFromLinux, no prob
<GeorgeAScott> timandtom - sudo apt-get install rar? (muliverse and universe needed)
<smallfoot-> if you press f6 it goto address bar in fierfox, but not if you press many time, why?
<timandtom> GeorgeAScott: Ah, thanks :) I had only installed unrar, haha. Muchthanks.
<NoJunkFromLinux> I like ehcp alright
<NoJunkFromLinux> but hoping to find openpanel
<ph8_> in a standard gutsy install will i be using alsa or oss?
<NoJunkFromLinux> it is great
<NBZ4live> visualdeception: thx=)
<visualdeception> NBZ4live, then to run envyng -t
<GeorgeAScott> np
<crimsun> ph8_: former.
<ph8_> thx
<darkcrab> do you guys know if there is a free driver available for a conexant v.92 modem? mdm?
<crimsun> ph8_: all supported Ubuntu releases use the former.
<eugman|college> I plan to have a compuer that dual boots and I'd like grub to defaultly boot to ubuntu but somehow have ubuntu be able to restart in some way that it'll start back on windows. Is that possible?
<linkmaster03> is there any way to refer to the most recently edited file in a directory from terminal?
<papatrpt> rafabe: the best that i can come up with is putting it the first partition of your first HD
<papatrpt> honestly, I am probably not the best guy to ask
<papatrpt> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-partition-naming-convention-and-ide-drive-mappings/
<papatrpt> that might help you a little
<papatrpt> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<papatrpt> that is a graphical installation guide for Hardy
<jmiller_> hey can any1 help me, i dunno how to get the desktop cube to come up?
<mysterycool> i cant listen to the sound in flash videos in Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5 but i can watch the videos. I can listen to songs from audio files. The only problem is at flash videos =[ Please help me. Thank you in advanced. =]
<papatrpt> rafabe: good luck!
<GeorgeAScott> eugman|college - you can set your windows install as the default in grub and set the time short, but not to short..
<sef> jmiller > have you read Frodon's blog?
<tribui> quick question on login pages... Why does a static regular html page that posts credentials to /users/login just get a blank login page rendered?
<NBZ4live> visualdeception: big thx. Now its done. I go to reboot=)
<genii> darkcrab: Dell has on their site a Conexant driver which supports most of them. Says it's for 7.04 Ubuntu but works on at at least 7.10 that I know of
<visualdeception> NBZ4live, good luck
<NoJunkFromLinux> could someone help me find openpanel .deb
<NoJunkFromLinux> please - as the source for ubuntu is busted
<NBZ4live> thx=)
<suparice> Hi, need help with fresh install of 8.04
<eugman|college> GeoregeAScott, well simply, I want to be able to switch which os is on by remote. i think having windows as default would only work one way.
<sef> NoJunk > http://www.openpanel.com/download_control/  check out that link.
<fiyawerx> eugman|college, if you install the windows ext3 drivers, you could gain access to your grub/menu. list file and change the default to linux, then reboot
<fiyawerx> to boot from win -> linux
<Master_Z> how can I get metacity themes to work on hardy ?
<_paradox_> im afraid scrapbook wouldnt do
<NoJunkFromLinux> k
<Scunizi> can I put a line space between different uuid listings in fstab without any detrimental problems?
<eugman|college> fiyawerx, hey that'd work.
<NoJunkFromLinux> sef - that may work
<NoJunkFromLinux> I hope
<NoJunkFromLinux> it is a different source
<sef> I hope it does too.
<NoJunkFromLinux> will test asap
<suparice> I installed over my previous system which I had lost the password for.  However, my home directory was saved, so I created a new account called "bob" during installation, and then renamed my old home directory from bsmith to bobsmith.  then created a user using CLI adduser of bsmith, and then moved all my files into that new user's directory.  However, I can't get that user to run anything that requires SU and I can't edit bsmith 's account properties fro
<suparice> m any account
<sef> it's from openpanel's, so it should work.
<NoJunkFromLinux> yes
<_paradox_> let me pull up the description of the second link i posted
<genii> darkcrab: The link (tiny-urled) http://tinyurl.com/2uzo5n
<sydlex> i am trying to do a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 i386 on my amd64 custom-built system with ASUS mobo, nVidia GF7800GTX (PCI-E), SATA-II drive.  after half an hour of read errors on fd0 (i dont have a floppy) and sr0 (?) i receive a busybox prompt.  running init returns an error from kinit.  kubuntu 7.10 installed perfectly well, not sure whats up.  any ideas, or links to a bug and fix if ive missed something obvious on ubuntuforums.
<NoJunkFromLinux> but their other install section was a different source
<NoJunkFromLinux> and was busted
<NoJunkFromLinux> openpanel looks very nice
<Seeeb> hey, how  can i shut down xfce, to run fluxbox ?
<sef> ahh ok.
<syn3rgy> Hey all, When I try to update ubuntu 8.4 amd 64 it gives me an error, Could someone help me resolve this?
<suparice> how do I edit bsmith to allow him to SU?  The account manager progam won't let me with any account?
<_paradox_> StorURL is a small utility that allows you to store all your favorite website URLs with a descriptive title to go along with the URL. Features include import/export to and from Internet Explorer favorites as well as the option to sort your links into as many categories as you like, search throught them and export them to a formatted HTML page. Double-clicking on an entry will launch the your default browser. In addition, you can choose to validate indi
<_paradox_> vidual or all links in a category, and the program will mark the ones that contain broken links.
<Scunizi> sydlex: did you have kubuntu installed and were trying to install ubuntu afterwords?
<danand> suparice - check that your user has admin group - type groups in a terminal and check the output
<Rada> I'm here ONLY to be a filler on the /names list.
<_paradox_> thats for windows. there must be something like it for ubuntu
<sydlex> Scunizi: yes, ive had kubuntu installed for some time and am trying to dump it and go back to ubuntu with 8.04 - hal permissions errors with no solutions, etc. are just not worth it no matter how much i <3 kde :-P
<suparice> danand - it does not.  I can't get users-admin to let me change it either though
<syn3rgy> I get this error msg when I try to update or install apps Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Rada> How about that, eh?
<syn3rgy> Can someone help resolve this plz?
<Rada> syn3rgy: Look in /etc/hosts and /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Scunizi> sydlex: couple of questions.. is kubuntu still installed.. do you have a separate /home partition?
<antibody> hi all..how can I install ubuntu from a usb pen or mmc? I do dd if=ubuntu-desktop-blabla.iso of=/dev/mmcblk0?
<suparice> danand - I even tried "sudo users-admin" from the shell.  It says "** (users-admin:6681): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '6681'"
<Master_Z> guys
<Rada> syn3rgy: Also, check with your Gnome proxy settings. Have you installed tor lately?
<Master_Z> how can I install metacity themes on ubuntu?
<danand> suparice - you'll need to log in to an account with su access and run adduser youruser admin ...
<sydlex> i do still have kubuntu installed and no, i have a / and a swap, plus my xp.  i intend to reformat the kubuntu partition when i manage to get the livecd working
<syn3rgy> Thank you, Rada
<antibody> master_z sistem -> looks(look & feel maybe)
<Rada> syn3rgy: Or else (as a last measure) you can "sudo find /etc -type f -exec grep 4001 {} +" and tell me what it finds, aside from the "services" file.
<antibody> it's the one with shirt and tie icon
<suparice> danand - Cool, is there a way to do that to an existing user?  I've already added the user.
<visualdeception> Master_Z, have you downloaded some? Go to System then Preferences and then Appearance then bottom right is install - point it where your file/s are
<KaRLyCoS> alguien que hable en español y que me pueda ayudar si no es mucha molestia con un asuntillo del java?
<syn3rgy> Ok Rada, I'll try that
<desneedy> hello.
<Master_Z> visualdeception: I tried that, but it didnt recognize it
<genii> _paradox_: Builtin Firefox bookmarking features: Alows you to store all your favourite website URLs with a descriptive title to go along with the URL. Firefox builtin features also allow export to Internet Explorer favourites format, as well as the ability to sort your links into as many categories as you like, and search through them. Firefox also allows saving of any webpage into more than just default html format.Clicking only once on the
<genii> bookmark immediately opens them in the browser window.
<antibody> KaRLyCoS, se conseguires perceber portugues
<visualdeception> sometimes the files are messed up...have you tried a different one?
<GhostFish_> someone help me out I'm running version 2.6.24 kernal and Vmware giving me a Version mismatch with vmmon module 167.0 should be 161 ????
<jmiller_> hey, im having heaps of trouble setting up multiple desktops, can any1 help?
<desneedy> I woke up this morning to find that the panels in the desktop were gone.
<genii> _paradox_: So what parts are missing?
<paulcros> paulcross, hi
<genii> bah, he left
<desneedy> What can I do?
<danand> suparice - just run that command with a user that has sudo access - ie sudo adduser "user" admin
<Malaz> jmiller:  Multiple desktop computers, virtual desktops, or monitors?
<paulcross> paulcros, hi
<jmiller_> virtual desktops sorry
<frank_> hi
<Scunizi> sydlex: good.. since you're going to reformat use the manual partition portion of install and just delete the kubuntu partitions.. you could probably leave swap.  recreate the partitions using 9-12 gigs for / and 1 gig for swap the rest for /home.. format and you should be good to go.
<sydlex> KaRLyCoS: hablo espanol, pero no soy fluente.  con que puedo ayudarle?
<Malaz> jmiller:  Well, if you just right click on the desktop pager, you can add or subtract desktops.
<suparice> danand - trying that... Thanks!
<ubuntu__> HEY I NEED HELP TO INSTALL A NIVIDA DRIVER I GOT THE DRIVER HOW DO I INSTALL
<frank_> sydlex, ?ke
<jmiller_> the desktop pager being bottom right of the screen?
<sydlex> frank_ huh?
<ubuntu__> HEY I NEED HELP TO INSTALL A NIVIDA DRIVER I GOT THE DRIVER HOW DO I INSTAL
<sef> When you manually partition root, the swap partition will automatically be partitioned.
<genii> !caps | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Malaz> ﻿jmiller_: Normally.  It's the little grey rectangle that shows representations of windows on each virtual desktop.
<sef> reformatted*
<Scunizi> ubuntu__: STOP YELLING.. IF SOMEONE CAN HELP THEY WILL
<sydlex> Scunizi: i cant get into the installer, at least not that im aware of
<jmiller_> when i right click on that and go to preferences, set the rows to 2 and columns to 2 i just get 4 copies of desktop 1
<mysterycool> i cant listen to the sound in flash videos in Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5 but i can watch the videos. I can listen to songs from audio files. The only problem is at flash videos =[ Please help me. Thank you in advanced. =]
<ubuntu__> hey i need help to install a file
<Scunizi> sydlex: you might need to use the alternate install cd instead of the live cd..
<ubuntu__> anyone how do you install things
<hischild> ubuntu__: perhaps if you explain what file you're trying to install, we can help :-)
<sydlex> Scunizi: i cant get any graphics working.  the error is basically that kinit cant mount the root partition, i think.  (sorry, im at work, dont have the comp in front of me).
<Malaz> ﻿jmiller: Yes.  What, exactly, do you mean by different virtual desktops?
<suparice> danand - DOH!  I'm an id-ten-T n00b...  That worked, Thanks!
<ubuntu__> ok
<frank_> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get <name of app>
<antibody> ubuntu__, sudo synaptic
<Malaz> ﻿ubuntu__: Applications > Add/remove...
<antibody> or sudo apt-get install name of app
<Shielderen> bonsoir à tous
<antibody> \o Shielderen
<Malaz> or synaptic
<danand> suparice - np - glad that worked for you :)
<KaRLyCoS> hola
<Scunizi> sydlex: no problem.. if you're booting directly from the ubuntu live cd kinit shouldn't even come into play.
<sydlex> Scunizi: if i have to use the alternate install cd, whats to say that ill have a working gooey when i get everything installed?  :-P
<KaRLyCoS>  no eres español? o que no hablas bien español? no he entendido muy bien lo que me has querido decir
<KaRLyCoS>  bueno.. espero que nos entendamos sea lo que sea.. jeje veras.. llevo horas intentado que el java me funcione en mozilla firefox.. he echo de todo pero nada.. que no hay manera
#ubuntu 2008-05-03
<ubuntu__> the file im trying to install is a nivida driver i have downloaded but no idea how to install i tried terminal and got confused
<hischild> !es | KaRLyCoS
<druviel> bonsoir a tous
<ubottu> KaRLyCoS: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sef> Install things:  Applications > Add/Remove; System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager; use the Terminal
<antibody> where can I get the md5sum to an install iso?
<GhostFish_> someone help me out I'm running version 2.6.24 kernal and Vmware giving me a Version mismatch with vmmon module 167.0 should be 161 ????
<genii> ubuntu__: Look at Step 2  here and substitute the name of the file you have instead of what they have http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.0-0310.html
<jmiller_> oh wow im an idiot :P it was jus confusing me how desktop cube wasnt a cube but it was because i only had stuff open on one desktop! thanks for your help
<hischild> !install | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<desneedy> I woke up this morning to find that the panels in the desktop were gone. I can't figure out why? Can anyone help?
<desneedy> Please.
<antibody> ubuntu__,  don't download from nvidia.com
<ubuntu__> i dont get that
<sef> antibody> the md5sum only checks that the iso is good.
<ubuntu__> what
<antibody> sef, ...yeps...that's why I need it
<ubuntu__> where do i download it
<sydlex> Scunizi: i am booting directly from the livecd and when i get to busybox i have no idea what to do, all i can think of is ./init :-P
<mysterycool> ububtu__: hi
<hischild> ubuntu__: WHAT are you trying to install?
<antibody> ubuntu__, just type "sudo synaptic" in a console
<ubuntu__> a nivida driver
<mysterycool> ubuntu__: oh
<Malaz> ﻿﻿﻿jmiller_:  No problem.  Compiz uses its own system of virtual desktops, independent of GNOME's.  GNOME's desktops control the number of faces on the 'cube', and Compiz's control number of cubes.
<antibody> and search for "nvidia"
<visualdeception> ubuntu__, you need to run sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<antibody> ubuntu__, and install nvidia_glx_new
<antibody> or something like it
<hischild> ubuntu__: it should be in the restricted driver.
<antibody> or use envy
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> what do i do
<antibody> ok no more need for md5sum found it
<mysterycool> ubuntu__: which ubuntu driver?
<ubuntu__> if some one wants to help me can you go in a privite chat plz
<hischild> ubuntu__: go to system-> administation -> hardware drivers.
<genii> visualdeception: It's one of those *.run drivers he's already d/loaded from Nvidia, apparently
<mysterycool> *nvidia driver
<danand> ubuntu__ - try the restricted driver listing from the admin menu in gnome...
<antibody> ubuntu__, open a console and just type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<visualdeception> genii, ahh gotcha
<visualdeception> thanks
<hischild> antibody: that won't work by default. Use restricted drivers for that.
<genii> !register | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Malaz> ﻿ubuntu__: Unless your nvidia card is older than the 4 series, or something
<endo> argh, I cannot update my ubuntu through the update manager and its annoying. It gets stuck on setting up the software channel 41 of 54 everytime.
<antibody> hmm ok hischild
<sef> antibody > http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<antibody> sef, I already have it
<antibody> lol
<antibody> ty anywais
<antibody> anyways*
<sef> k
<FloodBot1> antibody: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Malaz> ﻿/nick Malaz
<Scunizi> sydlex: the other method would be to boot into kubuntu then go to the shell and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. When done reboot and change sessions to gnome then sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<antibody> pfff....stupid floodbot..now i'll leave :=) \o bbye everyone
<mysterycool> ubuntu__: Go to Sytem -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for Nvidia. There are quite a few results. Navigate through them and find the one you need. =]
<mysterycool> bb =]
<vbaem>  
<Scunizi> Will putting spaces between the lines in fstab mess things up?
<genii> Scunizi: No
<antibody> Scunizi, ...why do you wanna do that?
<Scunizi> genii: thanks..
<hischild> ubuntu__: please don't pm without asking. I'm prepending your name to everything i'm directing at you.
<sydlex> Scunizi: i dont think so but you could always comment the lines out if you want spaces and dont want to risk messing something up
<mysterycool> I cant get the sound in Flash videos to play. Please help.
<Scunizi> antibody: I've got a lot in there including things I've commented out and I want to organize the structure.
<danand> Scunizi - no ... but you should comment out blank lines with a # ...
<Scunizi> danand: thanks..
<antibody> mysterycool, there was a bug about flash and pulse audio
<antibody> google for pulse audio and flash or something
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> im in hard ware drivers now what
<hischild> ubuntu__: please go to the hardware drivers menu and check if your graphics card does need a restricted driver.
<Scunizi> mysterycool: antibody also.. audacity doesn't work with pulse audio
<sydlex> Scunizi: thank you, ill try ubuntu-desktop --> purge kubuntu-desktop --> dist upgrade when i get home.  good idea ^.^
<ubuntu__> there is nothing in the box
<genii> Scunizi: On occasion, if you inserted a last line in there and left cursor at end of line without hitting return/enter it may groan about the fstab file.
<antibody> Scunizi, but I rarely use audacity ;)
<hischild> ubuntu__: does it say if you need drivers or not?
<Scunizi> sydlex: just another way to pluck a heron :)
<dmsuperman> Hey guys, just got myself a new super-fancy Logitech MX600 mouse. I love it so far, but I'm having some issues setting up the extra buttons. I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332256 Replacing MX610 with MX600. I've got it partially working, only I think the button mappings for my zoom button are wrong, because they don't do anything. I did get the back/forward buttons to work though. Is there somewh
<dmsuperman> ere I can figure out the button mappings for xbindkeys?
<antibody> sydlex, you can have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu__> it sais no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Scunizi> genii:  yep.. I knew I needed a blank line at the end.  but I appriciate it.
<xaziva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4865796#post4865796
<Mazus> sudo apt-get update broken?
<Falling-Inferno> I have a problem. could someone help me?
<genii> Scunizi: np, not everyone knows about it
<Mazus> mine stops at 56% on one and than errors out
<ubuntu__>  it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<kelvie_> where's iceape/mozilla in Hardy Heron?
<sydlex> i dont like having gnome and kde installed at the same time, things get complicated, too many apps for me.  if only kde/kubuntu didnt have so many bugs....
<endo> argh, I cannot update my ubuntu through the update manager and its annoying. It gets stuck on setting up the software channel 41 of 54 everytime.
<antibody> ubuntu__, don't you have at the tray an icon that looks like a RAM or PCi card?(in green/light brown)
<kelvie_> the packages don't install anything for me
<hischild> ubuntu__: ok. What gfx card do you have?
<Fishscene> !ask | ﻿Falling-Inferno
<ubottu> ﻿Falling-Inferno: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu__> grean
<ubuntu__> ya
<antibody> click there
<antibody> and enable nvidia
<ubuntu__> i have a 8800 gts 512 mb
<danand> sydlex - try another wm ... fluxbox, xfce4, icewm etc
<antibody> I dunno if that will enable nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx
<ubuntu__> it is capatable
<Scunizi> sydlex: that's why the purge.. I had them both for a while and managed to spend a lot of time reorganizing my applications menu to segragate the different programs.. what a pain
<hischild> ubuntu__: that one has always shown up in hardware drivers.
<GhostFish_> someone help me out I'm running version 2.6.24 kernal and Vmware giving me a Version mismatch with vmmon module 167.0 should be 161 ????
<ubuntu__> dont have have to install the driver
<Seeeb> ow  can i shut down xfce
<ubuntu__> doint i*
<Seeeb> how
<Falling-Inferno> I have 2 ipods and i plugged one in..And I unplugged it but the icon stayed and i did it agian and i did it to my other ipod now i have 3 ipod icons sitting on my desk top and 3 empty folders in my Media folder how do i get rid of it.
<Scunizi> GhostFish: did you just get a new kernel?
<hischild> ubuntu__: it will install the driver by itself when you enable the driver in hardware driver.
<antibody> GhostFish, isn't there an app that comes with vmware that compiles the module?
<antibody> vmware-install.py or something like it
<ubuntu__> it doesent show anything
<ubuntu__> so i went to nivida website
<ubuntu__> downloaded a driver
<Scunizi> GhostFish: or did this just start happening with 8.04 upgrade?
<ubuntu__> and i cant install it
<fiyawerx> ubuntu__ what do you mean by 'cant install it'
<ubuntu__> it doesent show my video card in the hardware drivers
<GhostFish_> 8.04 it started
<ubuntu__> i dont know how to install it
<GhostFish_> 8.04 it started
<Scunizi> GhostFish: is it the server edition?
<GhostFish_> no workstation
<Scunizi> GhostFish: as long as it's not player.. have you recompiled vmware?
<browndruid> #connect irc.1337.com
<ubuntu__> so do you know how i would install it
<browndruid> #server
<tate> Do any of you have a working nVidia MCP55 High Definition Audio?
<browndruid> #server irc.1337.com
<browndruid> #join
<GhostFish_> yeah 3 times
<browndruid> #join kubuntu
<GhostFish_> withy different patches
<vbaem> brb
<browndruid> #quit
<fiyawerx> ubuntu__ the short version is, install the kernel sources, shut down gdm, run the binary, reboot
<sydlex> danand: why do you say i should use another wm?
<Scunizi> GhostFish: using sudo ./usr/bin/vmware-config.pl  ?
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> what
<shady> no sound after uninstalling pulseaudio
<shady> please advice
<GhostFish_> yeah I ran it as root\
<antibody> ubuntu__, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-or-later-versions.html
<antibody> if you can't follow that one....
<ubuntu__> how do you install the kernal sourses and shut down gdm
<AntiProxy> anyone running Hardy, with multiple POP3 accounts on Evolution, and has set an Always BCC to option? :) i have it enabled on all my accounts (i bcc everything to myself..) and it's always worked till i dist-upgraded to hardy.. now when i compose a new message the BCC doesn't get added automatically till i switch accounts and go back to my account of choice
<dmsuperman> How can I determine which buttons are used by xbindkeysrc? For example: "xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Alt_L]\[Right]""
<dmsuperman> m:0x0 + b:9 is for my back button on my mouse, how can I determine which other buttons there are
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have 2 ipods and i plugged one in..And I unplugged it but the icon stayed and i did it agian and i did it to my other ipod now i have 3 ipod icons sitting on my desk top and 3 empty folders in my Media folder how do i get rid of it.
<Scunizi> GhostFish: if you did that then you have the same issue I had with server.. go to #vmware and ask.. there is a solution but it's weird.. it might also be listed on vmware's site.
<fiyawerx> or follow the restricted driver instructions, it worked fine for my 8800gts 320
<bmk789> anyone used the palm bluetooth GPS?
<ubuntu__> i cant find restricted drivers
<ubuntu__> ?
<antibody> ....
<danand> sydlex - if your finding that gnome/kde has too many bugs try a different wm..
<antibody> ubuntu__, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ph8_> Anyone use djplay on gutsy? My sound's all 'staticy' - i've got it running through jackd (alsa channels 1/2 == my left/right)
<fiyawerx> ubuntu__ someone just gave you the link  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-or-later-versions.html
<ubuntu__> so how do i get my vid card working
<antibody> i've gave you two ways
<antibody> just go to the links
<antibody> and do that
<Scunizi> danand: he's just having issues with kde.. at least from what I gathered from our conversation earlier.
<antibody> iHow do I install/use EnvyNG? <- it even has this part
<ubuntu__> i cant get to that
<shady> no sound after uninstalling pulseaudio
<Scunizi> !envy | antibody
<ubottu> antibody: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ubuntu__> i go system/adminstation/ and theres not retricted driver part
<cafuego> ubuntu__: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules
<shady> any command to reconfigure the alsa driver?????
<cafuego> ubuntu__: That will install them
<sixwheel> Fix problems in 8.4.......go back to 7.10
<rdvade> hey, I ran nmap on a system running Ubuntu server and I found this:"2000/tcp open  nbd         Network Block Device". When I connect from telnet it returns "NBDMAGICB☻üå↕╝0♥". I have no idea what this is, anyone got any idea?
<cafuego> ubuntu__: After that, you need to create an config file for X that uses the new driver.
<sydlex> danand: oh.  hehe.  i love kde but kubuntu seems to have messed up hal permissions (#kubuntu hasnt been much help), and i want a debian/ubuntu-based system so i cant go to another distro with kde base.  i like gnome too, and ubuntu rocks as far as tools and stability go, so i can live with it.
<ubuntu__> its not installing them
<evilbug> i need a little help with my video driver in hardy.
<fiyawerx> ubuntu__ in 8.04 its system -> administartion -> hardware drivers
<hoggie> Yo.. someone can help out with configuring External Lcd screen on Kubuntu Hardyheron?
<ubuntu__> nvm
<ubuntu__> it did
<cafuego> ubuntu__: I tend to do that on the commandline too. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg'
<jasperarcher> hello, i am about to re-install 8.04 onto my laptop, and i want to make sure that i partition it correctly this time.  so far i have only been able to boot from a USB stick (how i installed it the first time)... i think that i am running ubuntu off of the stick now instead of my internal HD like i want to... i am about to "Prepare disk space" in the install screen -- does anyone have any pointers?
<danand> sydlex - use fluxbox :)
<cafuego> xserver-xorg even
<Scunizi> rdvade: if nobody knows here.. you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<ubuntu__> its doing something
<genii> rdvade: Why don't you look up what service is assigned to port 2000 then you might have some idea
<sydlex> thank you for your help, everyone; i need to go.  danand, ill look at fluxbox :-P ive also considered enlightenment.  we shall see
<ubuntu__> if this works ill give you a hig and jump up and down
<ubuntu__> hug
<danand> shady - dpkg-reconfigure??
<rdvade> scunizi: ill do that
<cafuego> rdvade: The system is exposing a raw block device to the network.
<Scunizi> jasperarcher: 9-12 gigs for root /.... 1 gig max for swap.. the rest for home,, /home
<ubuntu__> how do you find codes like that?
<cafuego> ubuntu__: It will work.
<Ace1> Hello, can anyone help me out? I'm using an Acer Aspire 5585WXMi laptop. The Intel Wireless Driver iwl3945 seems to be loaded, but "disabled" ? When I press the witch to turn on Wifi on the laptop nothing happens.
<cafuego> ubuntu__: commands? 13 years of Linux use helps :-)
<sebsebseb> Ace1:  yes wireless can be a right issue with Linux
<jasperarcher> Scunizi: thank you... so i should choose "Manual" partition and then do it like that?
<ubuntu__> it didnt work
<shady> dpkg-reconfigure alsa-utils    I guess
<Falling-Inferno> ﻿I have 2 ipods and i plugged one in..And I unplugged it but the icon stayed and i did it agian and i did it to my other ipod now i have 3 ipod icons sitting on my desk top and 3 empty folders in my Media folder how do i get rid of it.
<Ace1> It was working okay with 7.10, but once I switched to 8.04 it stopped
<fiyawerx> ubuntu__ whwat was the last command you ran
<sebsebseb> Ace1:  since the propritary hardware companies that carn't be bothered to suppourt there wireless devices with it
<cafuego> ubuntu__: What didn't it do that you thought it should?
<ubuntu__> sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules
<genii> rdvade: The list is here http://www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers
<danand> shady - alsa-base?
<sebsebseb> Ace1: well 8.04 will have a newer kernel
<fiyawerx> cafuego: i dont think he even has nvidia-glx installed ye
<Scunizi> jasperarcher: that would be my recommendation.. that way if you have to reinstall your data in /home will remain :)
<sebsebseb> Acd1: re install the driver?
<fiyawerx> t
<cafuego> fiyawerx: he should now
<shady> ok, hold on
<tate> Do any of you have a working nVidia MCP55 High Definition Audio?
<hoggie> Yo.. someone can help out with configuring External Lcd screen on Kubuntu Hardyheron, i cant change any settings in Display..?
<ubuntu__> um make my video card work
<rdvade> genii: I did that before coming here, but that I still dont what its doing there. netstart -p | grep 2000 lists it inetd
<ubuntu__> so i can se cool effects
<fiyawerx> ubuntu__ what was the last command you ran that "didnt work"
<cafuego> ubuntu__: Did that command download and install stuff?
<sixwheel> Ace go back to 7.10 there seems to be a problem in 8.4 with wifi
<ubuntu__> in visual effects
<evilbug> in hardy my max resolution is 1024x800 but in gutsy it used to be 1280x1024 and i'm using the restricted driver.any clue why?
<jasperarcher> Scunizi: right now it is also listing sdb1, my 4GiB USB drive... what should I do about that?
<ubuntu__> yes it did
<GhostFish> scunizi any way you might remember how to fix it #vmware is dead ... right now
<spiniker> hello
<ubuntu__> it downlaoded
<cafuego> Ok, so it worked.
<ubuntu__> and installed
<ubuntu__> and didnt work
<Y-Town> Falling-Inferno: unmount the ipod first by right click and unmount
<FloodBot1> ubuntu__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * fiyawerx bangs his head
<Scunizi> GhostFish: I'll look.. give me some time.
<spiniker> im having problems with my graphics card
<GhostFish> k
<cafuego> ubuntu__: Now, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> sorry
<danbhfive> ubuntu__: uninstall that stuff
<spiniker> im using 8.04
<ph8_> does anyone have any suggestions? i'm playing with 'djplay' - a dj'ing tool, it uses the 'jack' audio server - at present anything i play through it is crackly and doesn't sound good, although it's recogniseable - what should i be looking to tweak?
<danbhfive> ubuntu__: and use the restricted drivers manager
<cafuego> ubuntu__: That will configure the X server. You will need to tell it to use the nvidia driver.
<spiniker> evrytime i switched my resolution to 1024x768 i get some lines on my screen
<Scunizi> GhostFish: just ignore it.. did you put the live cd on a usb? Is that what you're booting from? or do you have it on cd? if it's cd disconnect the usb and just boot from the cd.
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> slow donw
<ubuntu__> now what
<ubuntu__> blue thing came up
<fiyawerx> read the blue thing
<ubuntu__> click yes or no
<cafuego> ubuntu__: It will ask a lot of stuff, answer the questuions you can, leave the other at their defaults.
<ubuntu__> and after i do this then what so i do
<Ace1> Is there a way to manually enable the wifi?
<cafuego> ubuntu__: The important ones are telling it to use 'nvidia' and picking 'Simple' for the screen setup.
<Scunizi> GhostFish: I actually bookmarked it.. it says it's for server but might be worth a shot.  http://www.howtoforge.com/vmware-server-on-ubuntu8.04
<fiyawerx> then you restart x, and personally, i run nvidia-settings to fine tune things
<shady> ifconfig interface inet up
<shady> Acel
<johninLex> Can anyone send me in the right direction to get some computer help that is way over my head, please
<ubuntu__> can we go in privite chat plz
<cafuego> ubuntu__: When done and the new config files is saved, logout, hit ctrl-alt-backspace and log back in.
<sixwheel> Ace no.. wifi does not work in 8.4
<Ace1> I'll try that shady
<Scunizi> !ask | johninLex
<ubottu> johninLex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> can we go in provite chat
<fiyawerx> sixwheel, thats a fairly generic statement, does "NO" wifi work in 8.04?
<sixwheel> Goback to 7.10 untill it is fixed
<cafuego> Sorry, no.
<genii> rdvade: If it's running on your box, open the inetd.conf/xinetd.conf file and see if 2000 is listed for some app to run (appname is at end). If not there likely it's some remapped common port from your router
<spiniker> hello
<Myrtti> !msg > ubuntu__
<sixwheel> wifi does not work in 8.4
<Scunizi> johninLex: ask away!
<Dante123> ﻿Hi all, I am running windows under vbox (non-open source version- but still free) using Ubuntu 7.10.  I have been thinking of upgrading my Ubuntu to 8.04- using the update manager.  Anyone forsee any problems doing this and still running windows under vbox?
<fiyawerx> sixwheel, for any wifi card? or just the one your trying
<spiniker> im having problems with my nvidia graphics card
<Pusselgenerator> my wifi is sure working...
<Dante123> ﻿spiniker what kinds of problems?
<spiniker> is there a room in which o could go
<johninLex> I have to say I am sorry, I am using windows, trying to burn an ISO but for some reason I I cant find my cdrw driver either one of them
<Scunizi> Dante123: use partimage to put your system back as it was "just in case"
<Y-Town> My wifi works fine
<spiniker> well when i choose the 1024x768 i keep seeing some lines
<x__> anyone have problems with audiobooks in MP4 format not coming up as the correct duration?
<Dante123> ﻿Scunizi please elaborate for this newbie
<Dante123> are you using restricted driver ﻿spiniker
<spiniker> yes
<sixwheel> I have been here for a few days..and I have not seen anyone that got wif working. I worked on it for 3 days and I could not get to work.i
<johninLex> I was using ubuntu 8.04 and was loving it and after a kick off party for Hardy I no longer had either OS
<spiniker> should i use the driver that came with the card?
<Dante123> does this problem only happen in that particular mode ﻿spiniker?
<fiyawerx> spiniker, what card do you have?
<spiniker> yes only on 1024x768
<Pusselgenerator> sixwheel: my wifi is working, and most other people has got their wifi working. It's probably just your card.
<Y-Town> sixwheel: guess im not just anyone
<Scunizi> Dante123: partimage is a program. google it.. it's a live cd.. you can backup your entire partition containing your linux install. save it on an external HD if you have one or a secondary internal.. if the upgrade doesn't work use partimage to put the old system back where it belongs.
<ubuntu__> im stuck
<Ace1> sixwheel, that's not good to know :(
<dannyboy> how can i get ubuntu to play dvd movies?
<Dante123> is it a linux driver?
<ubuntu__> its asking foe what type of keyboard i should use
<[Lowkey]> I need help getting my webcam integrated microphone to work. The camera works fine but the microphone wont work at all. I tried to go into volume options and setting 'usb camera' as the microphone and made sure its not muted and stuff. Can anyone help me please? :)
<Scunizi> spiniker: what program are you trying to use to burn the iso?
<sixwheel> what kind of card do you have?
<shady> danand, it just worked
<spiniker> its agp geforce
<shady> thanks
<danbhfive> !codecs | dannyboy
<danand> !dvd | dannyboy
<ubottu> dannyboy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spiniker> 256mb
<ubottu> dannyboy: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Mazus> ca.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<danand> shady - cool :)
<Dante123> ﻿Scunizi thank you.
<spiniker> fx5500
<johninLex> I reinstalled windows, and after trying to reinstall ubuntu,  from cd my computer does not find any cd drivers on my computer, can anyone help me fix this where I can install ubuntu please
<Scunizi> Dante123: np
<Oggu> http://home.oscarfranzen.se/gparted-part2.png   How can i solve this and create one new large partiotion + swap?
<cafuego> ubuntu__: US (is what it should default to)
<fiyawerx> spiniker, that should be fine with the restricted drivers, under system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<fiyawerx> then click enable for nvidia
<Ntemis> hello
<spiniker> ok wait ill try..
<ubuntu__> ya
<ubuntu__> its askeing me to type the tyoe of keyboard
<ubuntu__> where do i type it
<Ntemis> i have some problems with wine on ubuntu hardy heron
<Ace1> Why isn't there an option to use the previous driver? (ipl instead of iwl)
<shady> now, I also have a problem with the xrandr command on a tablet pc
<spiniker> well it says its in use
<Fishscene> Ntemis, like what?
<spiniker> but i still get some lines
<shady> anybody familiar with that??
<Scunizi> johninLex: sounds like it's just not booting from the cd is that right?
<cafuego> ubuntu__: If its preselected, just hit tab until OK is hilighted and then hit return.
<spiniker> not very visible but one would actually notice
<Ntemis> i installed slysoft clonedrive v5 and now i cannot remove the shortcut on the program files menu
<illiterate> o
<ubuntu__> oh
<ubuntu__> thz
<Ntemis> ever if i have unistalled it
<johninLex> no the whole computer does not see any cd drive Scunizi
<allquixotic> I have an Ubuntu Server box that isn't bringing up the 'lo' interface at boot, but that's crucial for many server processes. "sudo ifconfig lo up" does the trick, but how can I set it to do this upon boot (early in the boot process so daemons can initiate connections on 127.0.0.1)?
<Ntemis> the shortcut stays there
<earthsound> does anyone have any decent knowledge of GRUM?
<rdvade> genii: Thanks, phew its just LTSP, I forgot I was messing with that. Thought it might have been those religious nutcases who hacked the server last time (when it run windows server 2003) and placed some indecipharable rubbish about hell
<Ntemis> how i can remove it?
<earthsound> *GRUB
<spiniker> i have g-mount iso by the way
<Fishscene> Ntemis, I've had that problem in Ubuntu 7.x- I'm not sure why or how to get rid of it
<Scunizi> johninLex: did you happen to open your computer at all?  if so you might need to just check the connections to the cdrom
<ubuntu__> ok
<Ntemis> i thought to apt-get remove wine and apt-get install it again
<danbhfive> earthsound: I have a webpage with lots of grub info
<dmsuperman> With xbindkeys, how can I determine which "associated key"s correspond to my mouse buttons (back/forward, zoom, etc.)? Is there a way to just press the button and get the associated key?
<Falling-Inferno> Y-Town: I don't have any ipods plugged in there just files that remained and i want to get rid of them
<ubuntu__> i went thigh keyboard questions
<ubuntu__> then it went out of it
<Ntemis> but this is not a fix!
<ubuntu__> so now what do i do
<genii> rdvade: Ah, nothing to worry over then
<Ntemis> unfortunately
<cafuego> ubuntu__: continue the dialog until it says it has saved the new config file.
<Oggu> http://home.oscarfranzen.se/gparted-part2.png   How can i solve this and create one new large partiotion + swap?
<blazebud> im having problems playing xvid files using totem-gstreamer (gstreamer-ugly and gstreamer-ffmpeg installed). the videos play VERY slowly, like 1 frame per second. is this a known problem with a fix?
<ubuntu__> it boright be back to the kernal
<johninLex> Scunizi  let me check the mother board are you going to bee here foe a little bit
<earthsound> danbhfive: GRUB is throwing an error 22 (i think it's the no partition error, but it only give the #) when I add a slave IDE HD
<Scunizi> johninLex: the other thing you could try is to reboot and hit the "Delete" key when the computer beeps.. that should dump you into the bios setup screen look in there to see if the cd is listed.. then escape save and
<x__> anyone have any idea why mp4's are coming up with the wrong duration? ive tried multiple players and i get the same result 4:21 when it should be 6:00
<[Lowkey]> I need help getting my webcam integrated microphone to work. The camera works fine but the microphone wont work at all. I tried to go into volume options and setting 'usb camera' as the microphone and made sure its not muted and stuff. Can anyone help me please? :)
<Scunizi> johninLex: for a little bit.
<danand> allquixotic - that interface should be brought up automatically - check your /etc/network/interfaces file. you should have a listing like # Loopback Device
<danand> auto lo
<shady> no clicking after doing xrandr -o inverted
<spiniker> dante123: is there any way i could adjust it or what?
<cafuego> ubuntu__: Ok, so you also told it about which driver to use and the screen size?
<danand> iface lo inet loopback
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> it didnt ask about that
<johninLex> ok Scunizi I should not be long
<hack> hi
<ubuntu__> it was asking about my keyboard
<Synergy_Peace> How does one enable Pulse Audio in hardy please?
<Scunizi> johninLex: k
<danbhfive> earthsound: I think that means that it can't find the menu.lst
<cafuego> ubuntu__: *obly* the keyboard?
<earthsound> normally, I have a master IDE HD with Winblows XP & a SATA HD with 4 partitions: 1st NTFS storage space, 2 ext3 & a swap partition
<Ntemis> also how i can make xarchiver  when it unrars or unzip files to create a folder with the archives name for it
<cafuego> That's not right. hrm.
<ubuntu__> obly?????
<Ntemis> and put the data there
<Ntemis> is there something to do to make it work like that?
<allquixotic> danand: /etc/network/interfaces has "auto lo eth1" followed by iface eth1 inet static (because this server is public internet-facing so needs static IP)
<earthsound> and it's set to boot hd(1,2) normally (my ubuntu installation)
<ubuntu__> so it broght me back to the terminal without asking me any video card things did i do something rong
<danbhfive> !fixgrub | earthsound I _think_ following the windows directions should do the trick.  Connect your drive, and follow the recovery instructions to reinstall grub
<ubottu> earthsound I _think_ following the windows directions should do the trick.  Connect your drive, and follow the recovery instructions to reinstall grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<earthsound> but when I add an IDE HD to the slave portion of the IDE cable (BIOS detects all 3 drives) i cannot get to the GRUB menu :|
<aventin> hello all, in the new 8.04, would i be able to play hardware accelerated video? i couldn't do it when i last installed ubuntu 7.04 and it was kind of a dealbreaker for me. (graphics card: intel gma950)
<shady> no clicking after doing xrandr -o inverted,  advice pleeeeeease
<danand> allquixotic - no entry for lo ??
<Ntemis> i want xarchiver when extracting files to put them into a folder and not on the path that the rar/zip file is!
<allquixotic> danand: /etc/network/interfaces says "auto lo eth1" but does not otherwise mention lo
<YouKnowMe> Hello all, I use the new samba GUI and point it towards my music folder, but I can't find it on my windows machine.. I did everything right, gave guest access read and write and all that good stuff. But the changes never appear in smb.conf.. Help?
<dmsuperman> With xbindkeys, how can I determine which "associated key"s correspond to my mouse buttons (back/forward, zoom, etc.)? Is there a way to just press the button and get the associated key?
<earthsound> I can do this temporarily while the 2nd IDE HD is plugged in?
<shady> does it have to do with the X server config, or with the driver itself???
<sam__> can anyone help me to get firewire working pleade
<Ntemis> if anyone knows how to accomplish this please tell
<allquixotic> danand: the strangest part is that "sudo ifconfig lo up" solves the problem as if it knows exactly what to do with lo
<danbhfive> earthsound: I'm guessing, but maybe the addition of the drive is changing the boot order of the drives, and hd1 is becoming hd2, so grub cant find it
<sam__> please?
<Synergy_Peace> How does one enable Pulse Audio in Hardy please?
<Ntemis> or is there any other program to do this or is there a way to assosiate rar/zip files with winrar?
<ubuntu__> so what do i do now
<nickellery> Ntemis: just drag the file into the folder when extracting
<cafuego> ubuntu__: We'l;l try it again, but slightly differently.
<earthsound> that could be it, as well. though I think my BIOS has a setting for SCSI-SATA boot order and it's set to SCSI (I believe)  which I assumed it was treating IDE as SCSI
<ubuntu__> i did
<cafuego> ubuntu__: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<nickellery> Ntemis: or rather, open up the archive, and drag the file into the folder of your choice
<ubuntu__> its only asking me keyboard things
<mvinsc> hello
<ubuntu__> k ill try agian
<ubuntu__> brb
<cafuego> that should ask ALL its questions, including about gfx card and screen.
<Y-Town> Synergy_Peace: system/preferences/sound
<earthsound> i'm in ubuntu right now...when I unplug the 2nd IDE HD GRUB works just fine :|
<Ntemis> nickellery:then i have to create a folder and then rename the folder after i have unziped the file to take it and drag it into it
<ubuntu__> thats a diff code
<Ntemis> Too much work
<sam__> Synergy_Peace,  in the menus somewhere under sound
<poseidon> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[Lowkey]> I need help getting my webcam integrated microphone to work. The camera works fine but the microphone wont work at all. I tried to go into volume options and setting 'usb camera' as the microphone and made sure its not muted and stuff. Can anyone help me please? :)
<cafuego> it's a command, no code. Probably easier for helpers to refer to it as such.
<ubuntu__> that code does nothing
<nickellery> Ntemis: what type of archive are you trying to extract?
<danand> allquixotic - hmmm that sounds wrong to me - probably should just be auto lo rather than auto lo eth1. my (standard) /etc/network/interfaces file has - auto lo on one line followed by iface lo inet loopback on the next ...
<simNIX> Im looking for a users xinitrc content but its not in the home dir ?
<Ntemis> rar mainly
<Oggu> http://home.oscarfranzen.se/gparted-part2.png   How can i solve this and create one new large partiotion + swap?
<x__> anyone have any idea why mp4's are coming up with the wrong duration? ive tried multiple players and i get the same result 4:21 when it should be 6:00
<Ntemis> but i want the same for zipped ones
<Scunizi> earthsound: change your boot order and let the drive that works be #1 in the boot process
<paulcross> JUST HEARD A GREAT NEWS. may have a big influence to IT industry and of course to ubuntu. http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/05/080501155234.htm
<danbhfive> Oggu: whats the problem, cant gparted do it for you?
<Synergy_Peace> what packages do i install for pulse audio?
<nickellery> ntemis: you can use winrar to unrar rar files
<Oggu> danbhfive: It doesn't combien the free space inte one partition
<ubuntu__> um now what that new code you gave me does nothing
<allquixotic> danand: I didn't have the "iface lo inet loopback" in there at all. Added that, and restarting to see if that does the trick :)
<sam__> Synergy_Peace, its already installed I think
<nickellery> ntemis: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<cafuego> ubuntu__: If that does not bring up a configuration screen then something is pretty wrong with your system, I'd hazard.
<sam__> look at the drop down boxes in preferences> sound
<danand> allquixotic  - just try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ... no need for reboot...
<ubuntu__> somethig came up
<mvinsc> so from everything i've read, there is no way to get aircrack to work with my Broadcom wireless card. does anyone have any advice??
<danbhfive> Oggu: how much ram do you have?
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow
<ubuntu__> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<Ntemis> nickellery you are confused !
<allquixotic> danand: yes, but there's no way to know for sure because lo is already up on this boot, I brought it up manually. besides, I need to reboot for installing kernel updates :)
<earthsound> Scunizi: the only problem is that I cannot get to the GRUB menu to press e to edit it and select the correct HD to boot from :(
<cafuego> ubuntu__: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg'
<nickellery> Ntemis: sorry, what is the problem then
<Oggu> danbhfive: 2.5gb
<Scunizi> johninLex: earthsound do it in the bios of the computer
<danand> allquixotic - ok :)
<cafuego> ubuntu__: Please use it as I typed it. Not half missing.
<ubuntu__> now it worked
<Ntemis> you have mixed up rar/unrar support of xarchiver with winrar program
<ubuntu__> thats werid
<ubuntu__> o well
<ubuntu__> brb
<Ntemis> :)
<danbhfive> Oggu: start by creating a swap space at the beginning of the drive, about 3g
<Oggu> danbhfive: It looked like this before, deleted the partitions in extended     http://home.oscarfranzen.se/gparted-part.png
<cafuego> mvinsc: if you want to sniff traffic, you'll need a card with monitor mode support i guess
<Y-Town> anyone know of a good app for docking and undocking a dell laptop?
<danbhfive> Oggu: do you want a separate home directory?
<shady> tablet pc support please
<Oggu> no
<Mattevt> where are the "power settings" located. ie: where can I choose what happens when I close my laptop
<Ntemis> apt-get install rar unrar will make xarchiver able to unrar and rar
<danbhfive> Oggu: * partition?
<Oggu> danbhfive: just an ext partiton for my files
<Oggu> ubuntu is on sda3
<nickellery> Ntemis: what I am trying to mention is that instead of using xarchiver, you can use winrar
<earthsound> Scunizi: ok, i'm going to come in here on another machine & reboot this one
<cafuego> shady: tablets are supported, provided thy can use the wacom drivers.
<mvinsc> cafuego: new laptop, i really don't want to swap parts
<Ntemis> i want to use winrar
<shady> right I know cafuego
<cafuego> mvinsc: If you're stuck with a broadcom chip, you won't be sniffing wifi traffic. Easy as that.
<Ntemis> is it possible to make ubuntu open rar and zip files with winrar?
<danbhfive> Oggu: right click the /dev/sda3 and choose edit,  I think you should be able to expand its size
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<ubuntu__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<ubuntu__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080502163908
<shady> however this is not a wacom component
<shady> it is a Fujitsu
<shady> FPI2004
<mvinsc> cafuego: thanks :-(
<ubuntu__> it didnt ask me any video questons
<Oggu> danbhfive: think i have to unmount it then..
<cafuego> ubuntu__: Then I'm afraid I can't help
<shady> Finepoint Digitizer actually
<ubuntu__> plz
<x__> anyone have any idea why mp4's are coming up with the wrong duration? ive tried multiple players and i get the same result 4:21 when it should be 6:00
<danbhfive> Oggu: yes
<ubuntu__> why is it asking alot of keyboard questions
<Simonft> ﻿cafuego: mvinsc: broadcom can be made work
<Mattevt> oh...nevermind, stupid question. I found it
<blazebud> im having problems playing xvid files using totem-gstreamer (gstreamer-ugly and gstreamer-ffmpeg installed). the videos play VERY slowly, like 1 frame per second. is this a known problem with a fix?
<Oggu> danbhfive: tou mean expand it, and the ntake away space at the end and create my new?
<Simonft> ﻿cafuego: too late, but for the record, it can be fixed
<ubuntu__> im going to read the whole thing this time
<Scunizi> cafuego: my wacom graphire 4 stopped working after the upgrade.. any hints to get it working again?
<ubuntu__> not skipping to the end
<danbhfive> Oggu: sorry, I didnt follow that
<YouKnowMe> Hello all, I use the new samba GUI and point it towards my music folder, but I can't find it on my windows machine.. I did everything right, gave guest access read and write and all that good stuff. But the changes never appear in smb.conf.. Help?
<simNIX> what X config file on Ubuntu 8 holds what gets loaded to make up the desktop as I see it when I login as a regular user ?
<johninLex> Scunizi, I still dont have either cdrw drive showing
<cafuego> shady: http://beta1.suse.com/private/dkukawka/tabletPC/device_specific/Gateway_M280e/INSTALL
<nickellery> Ntemis: yes, it is.  sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Dante123> ﻿spiniker you still there?
<cafuego> Scunizi: Check the comments down the bottom of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - it probably put '#' chars in front of the wacom drivers
<Y-Town> anyone know of a good app for docking and undocking a dell laptop?
<Oggu> danbhfive: Do you mean that i shoukld expand my sda3 with the space beetwen it and my new swap. then decrease it and put all the free space at the end
<Scunizi> johninLex: sounds like an issue I had with a hP lightscribe I had.. used it 4 times and it was recognized but wouldn't work.. sorry I"m stuck for answers on this one. :(
<shady> thanks cafuego, let me take a look at it, I already did all that I think, hold on
<stemount^> Does Ubuntu even work with lightscribe drives?
<cafuego> stemount^: yes
<danbhfive> Oggu: why do you want the free space at the end?
<Oggu> danbhfive: http://home.oscarfranzen.se/gparted-part3.png
<stemount^> theres an actual lightscribe application?
<rockets> stemount^, http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/
<stemount^> ooh
<Oggu> danbhfive: So I can create a new large partition
<cafuego> stemount^: Yes, but not *in* Ubuntu.
<blackvd> can anyone point me in the right direction for the file I need to edit for the uslpash res? thanks.
<stemount^> excellent :-)
<yowshi> whats the command to find outr whats using my sound
<cafuego> stemount^: They lost RPM files. Convert them to .deb via `alien' before installing them.
<danbhfive> Oggu: why not just expand the current one to fill the space?
<osoji> hi- i can't get conky to run on start up. its always get covered by the wallpaper. i tried "/usr/bin/conky" , "sleep 10 && conky", "conky &" nothing works
<Oggu> danbhfive: i want 50gb sda5 for ubuntu and 150+30 for a large file partition
<stemount^> hehe
<johninLex> ok no problem scunizi, Thank you for trying am opt for doing about anything I hate using windows
<cafuego> s/lost/host/
<crazyeight> what's the default window manager for Ubuntu.. Gnome?
<Scunizi> cafuego: check out http://paste.ubuntu.com/9630/
<Oggu> danbhfive: 50gb sda3*
<Simonft> crazyeight: yes
<Scunizi> johninLex: wish i could help more..
<shady> ok, done, but no clicking after going to tablet mode
<johninLex> oh me too, scunizi I would love to be back on ubuntu
<cafuego> Scunizi: Hmmyeah, that looks fine.
<shady> although it does track pointer
<danbhfive> Oggu: i see, well, I don't know.  I'm sure gparted can do it for you.  I bet there is a move partition option.  I would click around.  If it is greyed out, then you probably need to use the livecd
<cafuego> Scunizi: Anything in your logs if/when you unplug and replug the tablet?
<Scunizi> cafuego: you mean dmesg?
<cafuego> aye
<Scunizi> cafuego: I'll check
<danbhfive> crazyeight: i dont think gnome is a window manager.  Metacity I think is the answer.
<dmsuperman> How can I determine which button number corresponds to which button on my mouse?
<kestaz> how can i delete sessions file ?
<dannyboy> how can i get an HTC pocket pc cell phone to work under ubuntu?
<eboyjr> How can I delete a screen saver, or move the *.desktop to another folder... Where is the (.*).desktop folder, anyways?
<kestaz> i can't file file ~/.gnome2/sessions on hardy ..
<kestaz> find*
<spiniker> help
<danbhfive> dmsuperman: guess? lol
<cafuego> dserban__: xev?
<cafuego> dmsuperman: xev?
<johninLex> scunizi, I just thought of this, do you thing where I am using a Dell and used a non Dell cd to install windows maybe it has the driver for the drive?
<spiniker> now i have a balckscreen and cant even access ubuntu
<sam__> hi could anyone help me work out how to capture please?
<sam__> <sam__> I have tried  modprobe raw1394
<sam__> <sam__> root@sam-laptop:/home/sam# chmod 666 /dev/raw1394
<yowshi> whats the command to find out whats using my sound so i can kill the process
<sam__> I cannot see camera
<shady> by the way cafuego, already added the TrackRandR option too
<dmsuperman> cafuego, I tried that, but it doesn't really seem to tell me any number that I can determine
<ubuntu__> i did it agian
<ubuntu__> it ask me abouut meta keys
<anon23> hi
<Gurudas> yowshi: lsof | grep snd
<ubuntu__> then i click enter and it brings me out without asking me vid questions
<dmsuperman> cafuego, I'm trying to use xbindkeys to have commands attached to my extra mouse buttons, so it expects button numbers
<yowshi> Gurudas: whats lsof mean so i can better remember it
<spiniker> is there a room for nvidia on ubuntu?
<cafuego> dmsuperman: Then I don't know, soz
<marcel> I have ubuntu 8.04 installed under VMware, how can I see my Windows XP harddrive?
<amenado> yowshi-> man lsof
<Scunizi> johninLex: no.. it should have installed a generic.. however booting from an Ubuntu live cd.. if that doesn't work then maybe the cd is not the 1st item on the boot list in bios.. if it is and still doesn't boot then the cd is probably bad :(
<ubuntu__> is there any other codes that i should try
 * earthsound is back
<osoji> alternatively, does anyone know how to run conky without needing to constantly have a terminal windows open?
<ubuntu__> i got this driver file on my desktop for my video card why dont i use it
<danbhfive> dmsuperman: your buttons are numbered sequencially, starting at either 1 or 0
<cafuego> Scunizi: Any joy with dmesg?
<nickellery> marcel: I would suggest moving files over a network
<yowshi> amenado: gee your a big help. the time it took you to post that line could have been used typing ou8t the 4 words that lsof stands for
<GoSox> this is the second time in a row i've gotten an "Executing 'grub-install (hd0) failed/ This is a fatal error." error message while trying to install Ubuntu on my MacBook
<Khisanth> dmsuperman: you don't see something like "state 0x210, button 2, same_screen YES" when you click a button while the cursor is in the xev window?
<Scunizi> cafuego: interesting.. I had it plugged into a separate usb pci card and after I switched it to the front of the computer it lit up
<Gurudas> yowshi: lsof / list open files
<sektor> how can i check for empty disk space ?
<docmur> what does this message mean from Tar
<marcel> so, there is no way I could mount ntfs partition?
<dmsuperman> Khisanth, I do for only a few buttons, most of them don't say "button X" or anything like that
<Scunizi> cafuego: I'll have to check that card out and see if it's seated correctly or just bad
<docmur> tar: /media/clfs: file changed as we read it
<yowshi> Gurudas: thanks
<cafuego> Scunizi: If it still doesn't work, check that /dev/input/wacom exists
<ubuntu__> i need help to get my vid card working
<shady> ntfs3g
<earthsound> waiting for my machine to reboot. has anyone else had slower shutdowns/reboots after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Gurudas> np mate ;)
<Starnestommy> docmur: it means that the file it was trying to access was modified by something else while tar was reading iy
<amenado> yowshi-> geesh i didnt know you want to be lazy
<cafuego> Scunizi: The udev rule creating it may have gotten removed on upgrade
<shady> marcel ntfs3g
<docmur> is it serious
<Starnestommy> *it
<Starnestommy> docmur: in almost all cases, no
<jlc> I need to download and install a .tar.gz file, I can handle the download how do I install it?
<Scunizi> cafuego: I can move the cursor with the pin now.. but not without touching the tablet.. I'll try with gimp
<docmur> okay
<docmur> good then
<yowshi> amenado: i dont but the man pagve doesnt have what lsof stands for
<Starnestommy> jlc: extract it then read the README or INSTALL files in it
<Ntemis> i want to assosiate rar files with windows winrar
<dannyboy> how can i get an HTC pocket pc cell phone to work under ubuntu?
<yowshi> amenado: i simply asked for context so i could better remember the command
<danand> GoSox - check your bios doesn't have Master Boot Sector protection enables
<amenado> yowshi can you read again?  man lsof its the first line
<GoSox> danand: no idea what that means
<ibleed> gftp in gutsy seems to crash for no reason at all.  fully updated, new configuration file.  i'm guessing 'it just happens'
<jlc> starnestommy, ty, will try.
<ubuntu__> plz help me
<Ice_Wewe> This is going to sound random, but I downloaded pictures from my phone using bitpim and a data cable, but neither gqview or gimp will open them. A guide I'm following suggests trying Photoshop, but I don't have it...
<amenado> yowshi you dont like to be told to read the man pages?
<sektor> how can i check for empty disk space ?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: what do you need help with?
<Starnestommy> sektor: df -h
<yowshi> amenado: no i dont they are confusing not well written and for people with more advanced knowledge then i have
<Ice_Wewe> so, what programs are out there that will open practically any type of image, regardless of suffix
<ubuntu__> my video card doesent not work
<yowshi> amenado: most of the time anyway
<allquixotic> danand: Adding that line fixed the problem with lo. Thanks!
<amenado> yowshi->  then your lazyness is not my problem
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: what type of videocard?
<ubuntu__> for visual effects
<CYREX> Ntemis: There is a package called unrar and unrar-free
<CYREX> Ntemis: Download those and you can extract rar files
<CYREX> Ntemis: I also recommend p7zip-full
<ubuntu__> 8800 gts 512
<Ntemis> i want to assosiate rar files with windows winrar is there a way?
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: have you installed the NVidia drivers?
<yowshi> amenado: it isnt laziness it is a lack of being able to understand the man pages
<ubuntu__> i dont know how
<sebsebseb> Ntemius:  you want to use WinRAR inside Ubuntu@?
<Prez00> have any bug fixes been uploaded to hardy repositories yet?
<spiniker> starnestommy:im having problems with my video card also
<ubuntu__> i got it on my desktop dont know how to install
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: so, you're on the liveCD?
<sebsebseb> Ntemis:  you want to use WinRAR inside Ubuntu?
<amenado> yowshi you asked what it stood for, and i responded  man lsof,  now hard or difficult is that to read ?
<ubuntu__> yes
<Starnestommy> spiniker: what kind of problems?
<ubuntu__> i want to get this working
<yowshi> grrr somethkng else not listed is jamming my soundcard
<FastZ> yowshi, lsof stands for "list open files" it says so on the second line of the man page.
<ubuntu__> beffor i install ubuntu
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: there is no accelerated graphics support for NVidia cards WITHIN the LiveCD
<ubuntu__> you mean you have to install it for it to work
<Scunizi> cafuego: looks like a reboot might be in order to sort it out. also I wanted to ask.. did you notice in my xorg that I had the "force Device" on and Option "usb" "on" commented out?  would that make a difference?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: you'll need to install then fix it after doing that
<spiniker> i tried switching my screen resolution
<ubuntu__> how would you fix it
<ubuntu__> ?
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: because the NVidia driver is classified as "restricted" that means that you have to add repos to enable the enhanced features of your card
<spiniker> and now its all black and i cant even log in
<tessa> ..
<ubuntu__> no idea what you just ssaid
<ubuntu__> my im AM SO HAPPY
<caexo> if you don't see me in a couple hours, the clean install for hardy exploded...  :)
<tessa> ok..I am having problems wityh ubuntu 8.04
<ubuntu__> ok
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: install Ubuntu, and then go to the main menu and fish around until you find Restricted Hardware
<ubuntu__> ill install to hard drive now
<ubuntu__> i know where to find it
<ubuntu__> one more question
<tessa> I cannot seem to get a gui running under the server version
<dmsuperman> Khisanth, for one of my buttons it returns button 2, which is my right click button
<ubuntu__> how do you uninstall ubuntu
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: it will show you a video card and have a check mark, it will be unchecked, check it, it will ask you some questions, say yes
<tessa> I( cant seem to install tomcat under the desktop version
<yowshi> amenado: yeah and the actual answer was 3 words
<dmsuperman> Khisanth, and 2 of them don't even register an event
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: format your HD and start over
<Scunizi> tessa: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ubuntu__> i have vista on
<ubuntu__> i dont want to formatt
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: format the partition that ubuntu is on
<cafuego> Scunizi: I don't know enough about the wacom driver to be able to give you a sensible answer on that <heh>
<genii> Ice_Wewe: That assumes he already knows how to add restriced to his list of repositories
<ubuntu__> ok
<Starnestommy> or delete it
<genii> Ice_Wewe: And has done so
<tessa> Scunizi: ...is doesnt seem to want to do that , after I installed gdm
<Ice_Wewe> genii: yeah, I'm not that great at handling n00bs...
<ubuntu__> the partistion program in ubutu can it format
<danand> GoSox - when you first boot your computer you can press del or F1 or some other key to access the bios. the bios is stored on a chip on your computers motherboard and basically controls how the machine starts up and where to look to load your operating system. Some bioses have a security feature that prevents any writing of data to a special sector on your hard drive called the master boot record (MBR). the master boot record holds the instructions for wher
<Ice_Wewe> genii: the GUI will do that for him
<Scunizi> cafuego: thanks for the help though.. I'll play around with it and see what I come up with.
<GoSox> danand: this is a macbook
<ubuntu__> well ill go and install ubuntu
<danand> GoSox - needs to write to that part of your disk...
<ubuntu__> thz
<Scunizi> tessa, did you install xfce (xubuntu) or Ubuntu (gnome) or Kubuntu (kde)?
<tessa> Scunizi: ..are you telling me that gdm is already installed under the server version ?
<Ice_Wewe> genii: if you check the box to use restricted drivers, it will ask you if you want to add the repos and will then proceed to download and install the appropriate packages
<spiniker> starnestommy: i swithed to 1024x768,and now i cant even see a damn thing,it already happend twice,and sad to say that these is the third
<danand> GoSox - no bios ??
<ubuntu__> i been talking to a other guy for 2 hours trying to get this working and all i had to do is install it
<ubuntu__> lol
<GoSox> no
<marcel> when I type apt-get install ntfs-3g computer tells me it is the latest version. What else do I have to do to be able to view my ntfs XP partition
<tessa> Scunizi:  ..I installed the server version, and it will have been the gneom version is there was a choice
<spiniker> starnestommy:i ended up re installing
<danand> GoSox - crap ... that took me ages to type :)
<andrew-2> im having trouble installing live usb with ubuntu. the command is ;cp -aR casper disctree dists install pool preseed .disk /mnt/usb_disc. it returns with ;cp: cannot stat `disctree': No such file or directory . does anyone know what i may be doing wrong?
<Starnestommy> spiniker: what type of card is it?
<Scunizi> tessa: nope.. it's not.. you have to install it yourself with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop
<GoSox> danand: all for nothing haha
<genii> Ice_Wewe: Ah, nice. Haven't seen that since one of first edits i do is add it manually in sources.list
<jlc> I am trying to get a handle on this linux file structure, where should I install a game, off of root; /root/MyNewGame ?
<spiniker> nvidia agp fx5500
<Scunizi> tessa: server comes only with a command line
<tessa> Scunizi: ..are you telling me taht AFTER I install the server version, then I should install the desktop verion using apt-get ?
<Simonft> lol, a lul
<Scunizi> tessa: yes
<earthsound> Scunizi: ok, i'm in my BIOS, what should I be looking for?
<FastZ> jlc: never install anything in any directory other than /opt or your /home directory...
<tessa> ah... thats nbot clear except for mythbuntu
<tessa> duh...ok..me reinstall
<jlc> FastZ, ty
<spiniker> starnestommy:it was functioning,but when i change the resolution to 1024 i get some lines,and now its all black
<Ice_Wewe> genii: I just had to do it on my PVR because I'm using Mythbuntu, I don't mess around with that cr*p unless I have to (I run gentoo on my desktop, so adding restricted stuff is really a moot point)
<Starnestommy> jlc: somewhere in your /home/<username> directory, or install the executables in /usr/local/bin, shared files in /usr/local/share, libraries in /usr/local/lib, and config files in /usr/local/etc/
<danand> GoSox - I know that Mac has its own boot loader ... do you still have OSX installed?
<tessa> Scunizi:  ..is there likley to be any problem with twin dual core opterons ?
<Scunizi> earthsound: remind me .. grub issue or cd rom.. been talking to a lot ob people.
<eboyjr> Did anyone answer my question? How do I get rid of a screensaver?
<earthsound> the BIOS detects the original master IDE HD as primary master & detects the added HD as primary slave
<Scunizi> tessa: with 32bit server.. probably not
<earthsound> and the 2 optical drives as secondary master/slave
<earthsound> grub issue
<Simonft> eboyjr: you mean deleate it?
<GoSox> danand: yes i have a main os x partition, then a small os x one and trying to make a small linux one. it gets 94% of the way through installing, then gets that error
<evilbug> i fixed my desktop display,but my boot screen and login window display is bad.
<tessa> Scunizi:  ..are you telling me that the 64 bit server is liley to have a problem ?
<crazyeight> Can ubuntu play mp3's out of the box, or do I need to install additional software?
<earthsound> SATA & SCSI boot order is SATA,SCSI
<Starnestommy> spiniker: I'm not sure how to fix it for agp nvidia cards
<eboyjr> Simonft, Well, just move the file to somewhere else just in case.
<earthsound> and i grub should be installed on hd0,0, which is the IDE primary master HD
<genii> tessa: No issues so far with 8.04 server on a quad Opteron system here
<spiniker> starnestommy:is there a room where i can get help? i cant even log-in on ubuntu
<tessa> genii... tyhank you
<spiniker> thanks
<genii> tessa: np
<Scunizi> tessa: no.. It's just that if you have no 64 bit experience don't use it.. most programs are compiled for the 32bit environment and not all will work in 64 bit without some tweeking.
<Starnestommy> spiniker: this channel, or the forums
<tessa> ok... Scunizi .... i was Using 64 bit Centos
<earthsound> when I add the 2nd HD to the primary slave slot on the IDE cable, i get this:
<FastZ> crazyeight, to answer the first ?, no, it cant and to answer the second, yes.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<tessa> but Centos doesnt have ipx
<danand> GoSox - think that mac's bootloader can enable dualbooting of osx/linux... that way you can skip the install of grub...
<Scunizi> earthsound: and when you remove the master does it boot? or when you remove the primary slave HD it boots?
<spiniker> anywhere...
<earthsound> veryifying DMI Pool Data...
<earthsound> Boot from CD: (twice)
<earthsound> GRUB Loading stage 2.5.
<Scunizi> tessa: if you're use to that then go for it..
<earthsound> GRUB loading, please wait...    then Error 22
<tessa> okk..time to reinstall then
<spiniker> well anyway thanks..guess im gonna end up re installing again..
<Ice_Wewe> genii: I use ubuntu on machines where I can't be bothered to go insane installing Gentoo, it's a very nice distro
<earthsound> haven't tried removing the master HD
<earthsound> guess i should :|
<danand> allquixotic - glad lo is up and running :)
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<earthsound> brb
<Starnestommy> spiniker: actually, try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" first in recovery mode
<Scunizi> earthsound: you just need to reinstall grub.. are you registered here on freenode?
<tessa> ok..let me get this right... first, install server version ..then install mythbuintu, then install unbuntu-desktop ?
<shady> marcel ntfs3g
<earthsound> yes
<Scunizi> tessa: no.. you never mentioned mythbuintu
<shady> no clicking yet
<tessa> Scunizi..well..I need the server aps....
<Scunizi> tessa: if you want server install server then ubuntu-desktop
<shady> not even by using the synaptics touchpad
<shady> on inverted mode
<genii> Ice_Wewe: Yes, Gentoo is a pita to setup initially
<spiniker> ok..ill try
<Scunizi> earthsound try to pm me
<earthsound> Scunizi: removing the master HD results in "A disk read error occurred" Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"
<SilverStreak> Hey guys, I'm currently reinstalling ubuntu and I'm planning on separating my / /home and /swap partitions; should I make a small /boot partition as well
<ubuntu__> need help
<earthsound> b/c that's where grub is installed
<tessa> SilverStreak: I ALWAYS have a small boot sector
<ubuntu__> im installing ubuntu and i was wondering how to dual boot
<earthsound> i just don't know why grub is having a problem just b/c another HD is plugged in
<PKsteR> how can I install a VIA PCI sata card on ubuntu?
<SilverStreak> Should it be within the extended partition tessa?
<FastZ> tessa: why do you need the server apps in order to use Mythbuntu?  Just burn Mythbuntu to a CD and install it as your operating system.  You don't need to install the server or desktop version of Ubuntu first
<danbhfive> SilverStreak: Im guessing, but I don't think that will help
<eboyjr> Where are the screen saver files?
<Scunizi> earthsound: plug it back in and put the live cd in the machine and let it boot..
<danand> SilverStreak - i always do ... 100 - 150 Mb is _Plenty_ for /boot
<tessa> ubuntu ... install WIndows first, and then inst5allubuntu./.it will take care of it all for you
<kazol> Why is there no warning on Ubuntu's site about upgrading to Heron? Upgrades in Ubuntu never work for me (I've tried on several different systems).
<earthsound> well, i only have the alternative CD, will that suffice?
<ubuntu__> im installing ubuntu and i was wondering how to dual boot
<SeaPhor> ubuntu__, i have a good article on that if you want to look at it, its walk-thru
<shady> ubuntu_ just install GRUB
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> where
<kazol> ubuntu__: If you already have Windows installed, GRUB should automatically be configured.
<ubuntu__> grub?
<PKsteR> can any body please help on installing a PCUsata card
<shady> absolutely correct kazol
<DIL> ubuntu__, if you have xp on already it will set up dual boot for you
<SeaPhor> ubuntu__, join me in #SeaPhor
<tessa> Fast...well...actually ...I NEED the server apps like tomcat and netbeans/.. and I'd like to have TV
<kazol> ubuntu__: When you install Ubuntu, just resize the existing NTFS windoze partition, the rest should be done automatically.
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> im jsut makeing sure its going to do that
<shady> in case the installation fails, GRUB will not be installed either
<ubuntu__> i thought it would
<DIL> ubuntu__, ubuntu install will that is
<lei> hi, just a test
<SilverStreak> what format should /boot be in?
<danand> ubuntu__ - grub is the bootloader ... it allows you to choose the OS you want to boot when you turn on the machine
<danand> SilverStreak - ext3
<SilverStreak> alrighty
<laeg> i installed openvpn, ran a perl script and now i can't surf the web and when i try to use irssi i get 'name or service not found' (i'm on the live cd) - i am able to use bittorrent though. how can i fix this please?
<FastZ> tessa, well, then the way I see it you have 2 options.  Install the server version of Ubuntu, then install Myth (not Mythbuntu) and then install whatever  else you need for TV.  Or, install Mythbuntu and then install the TV stuff you need
<tessa> Fast.,... thanks
<tessa> have started install
<johninLex> Scunizi, I got it now, I had to go to the stupid device manager, the thing I forgot about, that what I get for not useing windows anymore
<genii> laeg: Sounds like the perl script is suspect
<Scunizi> johninLex: :) congrats!
<kazol> What are some good distros (for desktop use) do you guys recommend? I am about to erase my Ubuntu installation after several issues.
<ogre> i have a question. I am trying to upload some pics on my hd to myspace and in ubuntus picture viewer thingy it shows them straight but when its uploaded they are sideways. how can i fix this?
<tessa> kazol.... Centos
<johninLex> I did forget all about the device manager, I dont know why but I did, Scunizi
<FastZ> tessa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV  might find this web page useful
<SilverStreak> ogre: in The GIMP you should be able to rotate the image
<Fa> kazol you won't find anything better than ubuntu
<tessa> Fast... ty
<laeg> genii: when i try to look at my network settings and ip etc it's grayed out
<Fa> kazol you can try pclinuxos though
<kazol> Fa: Yeah, right.
<Scunizi> johninLex: selective ignorance
<shady> xrandr help, please
<andrew-2> who knows alot about writing ubuntu iso to a usb stick so as to build a live, bootable system ?
<FastZ> kazol: Fedora, OpenSUSE, LinuxMint... just to name a few
<kazol> Fa: Are you kidding me?
<tessa> The problem with Centos and the other RHEL5 distros is that their is no capability for connecting to novell networks.,.which is why I am changing...otherwise I would not
<Fa> no why?
<kazol> Fa: I was thinking more of something like Gentoo, etc.
<ogre> kazol:  well if you want a reliable easy to use os ubuntu is my recommendation. other distros lack the "out of the box" functionality
<SilverStreak> andrew-2: I've heard that it's pretty much the same process as installing Ubuntu on an HDD, just install it on the thumbdrive instead.
<johninLex> Scunizi, that the only half of it, just glad it is working maybe I might be able to get ubuntu back yeaaaaa
<Starnestommy> kazol: you're asking that question in an ubuntu support channel, so people are obviously going to recommend ubuntu in here
<aoirthoir> how can I tell what version of ubuntu i am running?
<Starnestommy> aoirthoir: lsb_release -a
<Fa> kazol go to #linux and ask around
<jedimasterk> When are we going to get photo editing applications in Ubuntu. Cinepaint was removed from Hardy, so how do I get 16bit support
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> why compiz make my pc slower ?
<kazol> Fa: I did, just trying to get another perspective.
<aoirthoir> Starnestommy: danke
<FastZ> Fa: kazol: There are a lot of better distros besides Ubuntu.  Ubuntu is easy to learn and use, but there are several better distros.  Actually, it's all personal preference anyway
<genii> laeg: You were trying to connect to some remote vpn server?
<fde> aLeSD: because your PC is doing more.
<andrew-2> SilverStreak: would this create a boot like disk or more of a like installer like disk?
<aLeSD> I mean gnome-terminal is faster but f-spot no ?
<eboyjr> How do I fricken' delete a screen saver?!!!!
<eboyjr> This is so frustrating!
<jasperarcher> Hello all, I just did a fresh install.  good news is that the system monitor and disk usage analyzer are actually recognizing /dev/sda1 (set as ext3) my internal hard drive... bad news is i still have to boot from USB or else it hangs.  also, in file browser, my "file system" only has 60MB free, and my internal HD is listed as "78.5 GB Media"
<aLeSD> and the preview of the pics too
 * andrew-2 likes the word like 
<SilverStreak> It'd create a bootable drive; you want something that you can install Ubuntu onto other PCs with?
<aLeSD> and scrolling a tesxt is slow too
<jasperarcher> *oops wanted to add, any help is much appreciated.
<Rampage> Hi, I'm having a problem with ubuntu remote desktop. Configuring it via the gui to allow only local conenctions doesn't seem to work properly. Any ideas?
<andrew-2> SilverStreak: yeah thats right
<aLeSD> fde: but I was thinking that the Gpu was working
<stemount^> I have a 7.10 pen drive
<SilverStreak> Hmm, I am not quite sure about doing that andrew-2
<stemount^> I can't get 8.04 to go on the pen drive though :(
<fde> eboyjr: look in /usr/lib/xscreensaver/ for the screensaver and delete the file... every time the package updates, the screensaver will come back though.
<stemount^> 7.10 works flawlessly here on a USB key
<laeg> genii: yes
<fde> aLeSD: It is...
<SilverStreak> How big is 7.10 unpacked?
<Starnestommy> SilverStreak: about 2 GB
<fde> aLeSD: So is the CPU though...
<genii> laeg: Was it able to?
<aLeSD> fbe : I mean things are going better (faster) of this is the best
<laeg> genii: i deleted openvpn completely with synaptic and i remove /etc/openvpn and the contents
<stemount^> What is the average like ubuntu install size?
<laeg> genii: i can't pastebin you the exact output when i ran the script
<aLeSD> ?
<stemount^> once installed with all the default apps*
<Starnestommy> stemount^: about 2 GB
<laeg> genii: please bear with me
<stemount^> ah
<eboyjr> fde, Thanks... I'll try it
<genii> laeg: OK, bearing with you :)
<FastZ> eboyjr, just turn your screensave off!  system>preferences>screen saver
<laeg> genii: :(
<andrew-2> SilverStreak: would you assume that the procedure is the same ? ..... since in ths particular instance i will try to install gentoo as the install system, however seeing that my current functioning system is ubuntu i would basicly have to follow the how to from ubuntu and replace the "installer" with gentoo
<aLeSD> fde : I don't understand what is the difference between scroll a text with compiz or metacity
<fde> aLeSD: Neither scroll, they are just Window Managers.
<tessa> ok ..can I install desktop from a CDROM  under the server distro, father than downloading it from the net ?
<Starnestommy> aLeSD: compiz and metacity are different window managers, but they also manage widgets on windows
<SilverStreak> andrew-2: I have no idea
<PKsteR> How do I go about installing a PCI sata card in ubuntu
<fde> aLeSD: Compiz and Cairo both are fighting for GPU resources though... and Cairo draws most widgets.
<Tux2K8> ﻿PKsteR : just plug it in
<SilverStreak> PKsteR: Usually they work without drivers
<Rampage> Hi, I'm having a problem with ubuntu remote desktop. Configuring it via the gui to allow only local connections doesn't seem to work properly. I want to try avoid iptables if possible. Any ideas?
<FastZ> tessa: you can install "ubuntu-desktop" over the net.  I dunno if you can install that if you put the metapackage on a CD...
<aLeSD> fde Starnestommy I don't understand if compiz is the right way
<SilverStreak> In fact PKsteR, I have one in my box. :)
<laeg> genii: http://pastebin.com/m7e587a0d
<aLeSD> I mean kde4 use 3d effects
<johninLex> Scunizi, I will see you back on the ubuntu side bbl
<fde> aLeSD: I don't use Compiz because I don't need those effects... it's something neat to show friends, but that's about it.
<laeg> genii: i just did a 'perl scriptname laeg passsword'
<Starnestommy> aLeSD: kde4 and compiz do 3d effects differently
<fde> Starnestommy: Not really, they both use AIGLX
<aLeSD> Starnestommy: could u esxplain me please ?
<Tux2K8> ﻿Starnestommy : you meant KDE and GNOME with compiz do 3d differently I belive
<aLeSD> I 'm leaving compiz cause is not usabke ,,,,it's really .. only to show
<SilverStreak> You just want to turn off desktop effects then?
<function1> so if i have an mplayer and aplay playing audio at the same time, then I've probably set up the alsa pulseaudio plugin correctly, right?
<aLeSD> but ... in my opinion gpu has to make the pc faster not slower
<fde> Tux2K8: Compiz is a Windows Manager... it follows follows specs that allow it to run with KDE or GNOME, KDE and GNOME are not Window Managers though... Metacity and Kwin are the Window Managers for those desktops.
<_paradox_> i upgraded to 8.04 hardy about a week ago. i havent gotten any system updates since. have just none been sent out yet?
<SilverStreak> If so, I believe that it's just system > preferences > desktop effects
<Starnestommy> aLeSD: compiz still has to use the CPU for some things
<genii> laeg: Give me a few minutes for researching
<Ntemis> if i install ark into hardy will i broke anything?
<SilverStreak> _paradox_: try a sudo apt-get install update command
<laeg> genii: cool ty, i can also link you the perl script?
<tessa> ok..anotehr question... does the desktop version have a firewall inside it that is automatically set up./.if so ..how do I turn it off ?
<Ntemis> i want to make it my default rar extractor
<aLeSD> Starnestommy: is metacity going to 3d ?
<Starnestommy> aLeSD: it's mostt likely going to stay 2d
<_paradox_> sudo apt-get install update
<SilverStreak> tessa: iptables is there by default, but I don't know if it does anything
<Hydrogen> compiz is a pretty bad window manager.. just to clarify
<fde> aLeSD: there was a branch of Metacity that was going to... but it's looking like Compiz will just replace it in Gnome.
<genii> laeg: No, I don't need the perl script.
<fde> Luminocity I think
<laeg> genii: nps, ty ty :)
<Starnestommy> tessa: iptables is already installed, but there are no rules in it by default and it is set to allow things unless there's a rule blocking something
<aLeSD> fde ... I can't belive it
<Sunx> where are tempory files/user history/thumbnails/ anything related to user history  store in....can i clear out all user history and usage
<_paradox_> update manager is still available in the menu
<FastZ> tessa: Linux has a firewall by default, regardless of the type (ubuntu desktop, server, Fedora, SUSE, etc) they all have iptables built in to the kernel
<aLeSD> fde . compiz with all effect disactived ... is slower
<fde> aLeSD: You don't have to... it is what is being discussed.
<FastZ> Starnestommy, iptables is set to block all incoming connections by default
<fde> aLeSD: Hence why it's not the case yet.
<aLeSD> mmm
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> beer
<aheckler> i need some help with another one of these annoying "can't empty my trash" problems
<Starnestommy> FastZ: no, it allows incoming connetions when a program binds to a port and opens it
<tubated> hello:)
<genii> laeg: That website says they use pptp. Try ubuntu instructions here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-configure-ubuntu-fedora-linux-pptp-client.html
<_paradox_> its just i usually get updates every other day and now none in a week
<Sunx> i hate my life
<Y-Town> aheckler: right click, empty trash doesnt work?
<laeg> genii: so i did connect? i mean i have deleted the script and openvpn and even after a restart i can't surf or irssi
<SoulBlade> i somehow lost sound on my box... i have upgraded to hardy and it was all working well.  i no longer get sound and i get an error about pulse audio - unable to connect to server
<mevering> okay.
<fde> aheckler: Just open the Trash and hit the "Empty Trash" button inside...
<aheckler> Y-Town: nope, apparently only root has the permissions to modify some files in my trash, so I can't delete them
<aheckler> fde: tried it
<FastZ> Starnestommy, this may be true, but by default, all incoming connections are blocked...  only after you install programs that binds to a port and opens it will that port be opened... but this is not the case by "default"
<newbi_ubuntu> need help
<SoulBlade> i thought i had been using alsa - not sure if pulse audio is different
<fde> aheckler: ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/files <-- anything there not owned by your user?
<mevering> quit
<_paradox_> i just assumed there werent any system updates
<mevering> exit
<CYREX> what u need newbi
<SilverStreak> Also, one can use Firestarter to manage iptables and log events
<Y-Town> aheckler: did you try what fde just put up for you?
<genii> laeg: You reached the site but they refused your authorisation (from the paste you provided)
<newbi_ubuntu> can only run ubuntu in 640x480 since i tried to make cloned screens
<laeg> genii: also, their guide said to install openvpn
<aheckler> fde and Y-Town: output it "drwxr-sr-x 3 adam adam 4096 2008-05-02 18:43 kernelcheck"
<aheckler> *is
<laeg> genii: so it's not responsible for me not being able to surf or irssi?
<CYREX> must be the "new" x.org 7.3 with that rand
<tubated> I have a problem.. i cant get resolution above 1600X1200! and the fancy graphics modes dont work. I have ubuntu 8! and intel G35. and 1920X1600 screen
<fde> aheckler: ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash/info <-- anything there not owned by your user? (note "info" rather than "files"
<CYREX> did you check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<SilverStreak> tubated: are you using the dvi or vga connection?
<newbi_ubuntu> ye
<tubated> silver: the dvi
<_paradox_> anyone else has gotten updates since upgrading to 8.04?
<CYREX> type xrandr and tell me what it says
<newbi_ubuntu> can u mess me private the text is flashing so fast in my rez
<SilverStreak> My GeForce 5200Fx did not support 1900x1200 over dvi due to hardware limitations, so check out your graphics chip's capability
<fde> aheckler: you can just 'rm -f kernelcheck' within those directories if they're owned by you.
<aheckler> fde and Y-Town: got it, thanks guys! i just couldnt remember that folder location
<aheckler> fde: did exactly that ;)
<Scunizi> !who | newbi_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbi_ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tubated> SilverStreak:  i can do 1920 in windows vista
<richard> hi - can someone explain the difference between eth1 and wifi0? (they're both marked as wireless interfaces, even though i only have one)
<Y-Town> aheckler: fde  :o)
<fde> aheckler: heh... cool, actually though, they moved it recently... it used to be just ~/.Trash
<SilverStreak> tubated: alright, it's not a hardware issue then; just checking
<aheckler> fde: aahhh no wonder, i've been using ubuntu since dapper and i thought it was ~/.Trash
<tubated> SilverStreak: I just installed ubuntu. should i install some drivers maybe?
<genii> laeg: Since the last things you did was install openvp and then the script, something in there likely did it. You were connected (to the internet) when you tried the script as the paste shows. The paste also shows that you were deinied access to some files on your own system (certificate files and a conf file)
<_paradox_> like i said i still have update manager so is there a problem?
<misieq> hi! I have some problem with a simple c++ code relating to writing output to files. Basicly I try to write something to file, but the output is 0-sized. Permission are set ok and if the file is not there it gets created. code is right here: http://www.nopaste.pl/4ck and there are a few comments (in red) as what the program should do. can anyone help me?
<SilverStreak> tubated: Intel provides OSS drivers, so that shouldn't be the case
<kellie> I put in a password on my ubuntu install for my neighbor. It's a simple password but now it's not working. I tried it several times and even tried entering it in Text Editor and copying and pasting and it won't work. The password hasn't been changed. Can someone help me figure out how to recover the password?
<Mattevt> when I mouse over the items in the taskbar, a black box appears instead of a pop-up that says what the item is.
<CYREX> richard: did you type iwconfig
<jepes> how reliable is md5 sum?
<SDr> misieq, join #c++, or something similiar
<SDr> misieq, this is not a dev channel, you'll have more luck there
<misieq> SDr: thanks
<laeg> genii: so do you know how i can fix it? i know you linked a guide for pptp, but the webiste's guide says to use openvpn and anyway i caused the problem with opevpn, so how can that guide help?
<SDr> jepes, pretty reliable, except for some edge cases
<richard> CYREX: yes,
<Shadow420> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<_paradox_> and has anyone else gotten system updates since upgrading to 8.04?
<Shadow420> !md5 | jepes
<ubottu> jepes: please see above
<CYREX> richard: Did you get both interface there, eth0 and wifi
<jepes> SRr:  i verified my iso, it did okay, but it fails during install...
<danbhfive> _paradox_: I have, in fact, I just got a kernel update
<tubated> SilverStreak:  Its kinda weird. that i can only choose up to 1600. which sucks, because that is not a widescreen format, and this screen is widescreen, so stuff looks ugly
<SDr> jepes, what's the error message?
<richard> CYREX: yes, I see three interfaces.  My wired one, and two wireless ones (eth1 and wifi0) - even thouh i only have one wless card
<fde> jepes: 128bit reliable... sha can go up to 512bit... so it's not the most reliable/secure.
<tessa> tomcat 6 isnt in the repository
<jepes> SDr: installation faild , etc"
<SilverStreak> tubated: completely understandable, I myself have a 24" widescreen on my end.
<jepes> SDr: something about corrupted installer.
<tubated> SilverStreak: same here
<Shadow420> jepes you could have a bad burn
<SDr> jepes, have you tried after the first install screen setting the installation media to net/FTP, instead of cd/dvd?
<SDr> also, what Shadow420 said
<bmk789> what should i pass to xrandr to use dual monitors?
<kellie> is there any way to reset a password for ubuntu if the one you have set doesn't seem to be working?
<_paradox_> danbhfive: im just wondering if theres a problem? if ur like me u probably get updates every other day.
<Mattevt> Can anyone inform me why, when I mouse over taskbar icons, a black rectangle pops up instead of the text of what the item is.
<jepes> Shadow420: im installing it to a virtual machine using the iso directly from my HD, image is okay (md5) but it still fails.
<FastZ> tessa, you'll have to download the binary package and compile it yourself  http://tomcat.apache.org/download-60.cgi
<jepes> so its not an issue about bad burn.
<Shadow420> jepes try to reburn the image at a slower rate
<fde> Mattevt: I'd imagine that'd be a theme issue... are you using a black theme?
<Scunizi> tessa: TOMCAT 5.5 IS
<Scunizi> sorry didn't mean to have caps
<tessa> done
<danbhfive> _paradox_: I just upgraded to hardy, there were a bunch of updates.  Its just for bug fixes.  Getting updates is usually a good thing
<Shadow420> jepes then redownload the iso possible the iso got corrupted
<Mattevt> fde, I don't think I set up a theme, I just made the taskbar transparent. I'll play around with the themes though and see if that fixes it, thanks
<FastZ> richard, CYREX, eth1 will be your regular wireless connection.  wifi0 is there (put there by your wireless driver) and is used when your wireless card is set to "monitor" mode
<genii> laeg: Unfortuately I do not know much about openvpn or it's operation. LEt me seek help.
<laeg> genii: ty
<jepes> Shadow420: downloading now, ..thanks anyways...
<tessa> ok..what does ubuntu-desktop install when you are intsalling it under the server ?
<SeaPhor> jepes, you always want to burn any ISO file at slowest speed, makes a good rule-of-thumb
<tessa> seems to be about 1 gig ?
<CyberCod> Help !!!   I am having major troubles getting the Airforce One 54g (broadcom 4318) wifi card to work with Hardy
<tubated> sorry to ask again. just in case someone overlooked it:) the problem is that despite a 24" screen and intel G35 chipset, i cannot get higher resolution than 1600 in ubuntu. also, the only mode that works is the simplest gui mode. i cannot find why it should not work, but it doesnt. :/ any one got any ideas?
<Scunizi> SeaPhor: except that it's just a file on his HD
<richard> FastZ: so when i use e.g. network-manager to set up wireless, should i be setting up eth1 or wifi0?
<FastZ> tessa: please type a users IRC handle in your messages so the person you are talking to knows you are talking to them
<_paradox_> danbhfive: well i got all those updates to right then when i was upgrading. i mean i havent gotten anymore since. have there just not been more?
<AussieHatter> what happens to a box that has gutsy in the sources.list when you aptitude upgrade ?
<FastZ> richard, eth1
<genii> laeg: Darn. The person that I definitely know knows about it ( Seveas ) is not here right now
<SilverStreak> CyberCod: broadcom chipsets are loads of trouble; in some cases it's better to get a Prism or an Atheros chipset
<jepes> SeaPhor: see above, im installing it to a vitual machine using the downloaded image directly (image vierifeid okay in md5)
<jepes> :P
<CyberCod> not an option here
<CyberCod> not my machine
<SilverStreak> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<Shadow420> tubated try locating your monitor in screens and resolutiond
<newbi_ubuntu> anybody know a chanel where i can get help in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> !ask | newbi_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbi_ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PKsteR> can any body help iunstallina a via saa PCI card please
<CyberCod> SilverStreak: yeah, it shows up a wlan0 entry in iwconfig but I can't get it to connect for anything
<fde> CyberCod: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-modules-generic b43-fwcutter ... then edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and put 'bcm43' in there.
<jasperarcher> hello all, just reinstalled 8.04, good news is now it at least recognizes my internal hard drive...  as ext3, when i go to System Monitor / File Systems, I have a gvfs-fuse-daemon directory: /home/ubuntu/.gvfs 251 MB, 98 MB free (type:gvfs-fuse-daemon), and a /dev/sda1 directory /media/disk 72 GB, 70 GB free (type: ext3)... I still cannot boot only from my internal HD, USB stick is required.  I asked the same question
<jasperarcher>  a minute ago, but then got booted, sorry to anyone who replied then
<Scunizi> newbi_ubuntu: this is the ubuntu help channel.
<laeg> genii: oh noes :(
<SilverStreak> newbi_ubuntu: ask your questiion here, we don't bite
<Shadow420> jrprs you can download a already made virtual machine of ubuntu
<FastZ> tessa: ubuntu-desktop installs everything you will find on a Ubuntu Desktop edition installation.
<SeaPhor> Scunizi, ahh my bad, missed that part :-)) was paying bills
<tubated> Shadow420:  how do i locate my monitor?
<Tuxpower> HELLO
<Bodsda> hi
<Scunizi> SeaPhor: like my wife says.. "leave multitasking to me and your computer"
<CyberCod> fde can you find me a link to that package (and its dependencies) I can't connect the machine in question except to boot to vista and download stuff
<SeaPhor> Scunizi, but its still always a good idea
<richard> FastZ: k thx
<Scunizi> SeaPhor: absolutely!
<tessa> Fast..pity I cant install part of it
<Shadow420> tubated what is you monitor brand and model?
<SeaPhor> Scunizi, lol true-dat
<fde> CyberCod: You can't plug in a wired NIC for the time being?
<DefineKThyne> is anyone else besides me in this channel Canadian? I have a quick couple question.
<tubated> Shadow420:  its benq 24" HDMI
<laeg> genii: i will try posting on the forums, ty for your help
<jepes> Shadow420: i still plan on installing to HD after trying it out on VM, i dont want to wipe my current installed buntu (yet).
<CyberCod> can't without turning their livingroom upside down
<function1> ls
<fde> CyberCod: packages.ubuntu.com will tell you about deps
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: and you'll only talk to a Canadian?
<function1> er
<oc180z> Hello
 * oc180z is looking for ibook gt Ubuntu users
<CyberCod> I'm trying to turn on a new person to Ubuntu but this is giving major problems
<tubated> Shadow420: works in 1920 rez in windows vista, so it should be possible
<Mattevt> fde: it appears that the problem occurred when I "customized" the theme (ie: switched colors)
<tessa> it would be nice if one could install server, and then the framework of the desktop ..and then choose which apps you wanted
<newbi_ubuntu> i can only run 640x480 since i tried to make a clone screen and if anybody has a tip on how to fix it, pleese mess me because with my small screen the text is flashing so fast
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: no, ca.archives.ubuntu.com isn't working for me and I
<Adys> anyone got pulseaudio problems with last kernel upgrade to -17?
<AlabamaHit> Need help with a .img file
<Mattevt> fde: thanks for the suggestion :)
<tubated> Shadow420: also, its weird that i can only choose simple graphics mode
<fde> Mattevt: you're welcome  :)
<AlabamaHit> I need to extract the .img file.
<Ntemis> if i install ark archiver would it break ubuntu?
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: *I'm just curious if it's only me, eh?
<FastZ> tessa, sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome-desktop-environment
<fde> Ntemis: no
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: it was just funny how you phrased your question? :)
 * oc180z is looking for ibook gt Ubuntu users
<Shadow420> jepes you could partiton your ubuntu disk in half to have room for hardy
<Ntemis> fde thanks
<SilverStreak> Adys: what kind of pA problems?
<danbhfive> CyberCod: ndiswrapper is on the install cd, is that what you are talking about?
<FastZ> tessa: that command will install a GUI (GNOME) but without all the extra stuff that ubuntu-desktop comes with
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: lol yeah it kinda was.
<Shadow420> tubated hmm brb I have to think on it
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: ask away.. if someone knows the answer they'll get back with you.
<tessa> Fast..thank you... I am now 25% through a desktop install
<CyberCod> I tried that, and I got it to tell me that the drivers were installed and hadware was present... but it still won't connect
<Adys> SilverStreak, pulse doesnt work at all (no sound), ALSA still works in the sound output but most apps are set to pulse
<Ward1983> can someone PLEASE recommend a good backup tool that allows me to make a backup of another computer of the network, it needs to be an image i can place back in case i need to
<tubated> Shadow420: OK
<DefineKThyne> is there a way to change what software archive Synaptic uses?
<CyberCod> I even tried removing Network Manager and installing WiCD
<CyberCod> WiCD doesn't even see it
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: that's an easy one.. yes
<fde> CyberCod: ifup eth0 ?
<Ward1983> i cant see the forest because of the trees anymore
<FastZ> tessa, sorry for getting that to you late then. :P
<SilverStreak> Adys: have you tried disabling oss? I've found that that has solved a lot of my problems in the past
<t3hwiz0rd> is anyone here familiar with qdvdauthor?
<fde> CyberCod: ndiswrapper will define it as eth0 ...
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: oh?
<CyberCod> even though the modules are loaded in
<CyberCod> it has an eth0,
<Adys> SilverStreak, disabling it where? Everything is set to pulse afaik
<fde> CyberCod: ok... type what I said... actually 'sudo ifup eth0'
<L_Mo> I'm looking at a new laptop. My old one has an nvidia geforece go 7800 and it worked great. New one only has an intel x3100... Will this work as well?
<SilverStreak> killall oss
<Adys> Its just since the kernel upgrade a few mins ago
<CyberCod> just a sec
<FastZ> tessa, and if you add a Z to the Fast in your messages, I can see your posts a lot easier.  or use the TAB key to finish my IRC handle if you dont want to type it out
<dmsuperman> Alright, I've made some progress. I'm trying to use xev to detect my keypresses, to determine the button number for xbindkeys. Whenever I use it, however it improperly detects my keypresses. 2 buttons don't do anything, and one of my buttons just does the same thing as middle click
<SeaPhor> CyberCod, have you checked its known compatability here?  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<tessa> Fast... the RHEL distros allow you to turn off the firewall at the point you install the distro..how do I do this with Ubuntu --- becuase I am already behind a hardware firewall
<Ntemis> is hardy going to have kernel updates in its life span?
<SilverStreak> L_Mo: intel chipsets work great AFAIK
<Adys> SilverStreak, no process killed
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: can you tell me how you'd go about doing this?
<fde> SeaPhor: Lets get it online first  ;)
<SilverStreak> alright, then oss is not the source of audio problems
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: after opening synaptic go to "settings/repositories" ten in the middle of the box you'll see Download from: pick there or have it search for the best mirror for your location
<Ntemis> or we are stack with 2.6.24
<CyberCod> ignoring unknown interface eth0
<CyberCod> ?
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: typing and refrencing as fast as I can
<fde> CyberCod: cat /etc/network/interfaces ... you sure eth0 is defined?
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi:  kudos to you :)
<CyberCod> ifup wlan0 gives "interface wlan0 already configured"
<jepes> Shadow420: i could, but i still will need to wipe my buntu partition to do so, its on a seperate 6 Gig disk, i dont want to repart my 80G and 40 G drives...
<FastZ> tessa: not sure.
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: any other hard ones like that?  :)
<SilverStreak> I personally have not tried pulseaudio yet (reinstalling as we speak due to corrupted superblock madness), so that's as much as I can help you with
<tubated> could my resolution problem be because i told ubuntu to use safe graphic settings in the installer?
<tessa> FastZ: ...the firewall is making my system too slow
<_paradox_> 2.6.24.16-generic thats my kernel so im not sure if ive gotten the kernel update or not. have gotten any other updates tho
<Bodsda> tubated: yes that will do it
<FastZ> tessa, no need to "turn off" iptables on the machine anyway.  that's just an extra layer of protection
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: nothing really for now, I'll let you know if something does come up ;)
<Adys> SilverStreak, aight, thanks anyhow
<fde> CyberCod: ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 && ping google.com ?
<FastZ> tessa, i doubt that is the case
<CyberCod> hang on a sec
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: :-)
<FastZ> CyberCod, wlan0 is not supposed to be used as your wireless connection
<tessa> FastZ: ..I KNOW that ubuntu 8 is MUCH slower in dealing with the internet than Centos
<fde> CyberCod: just copy and paste all that
<kellie> On another note, I go to slingo.com and go to play a game in firefox it asks me to install a plugin but when I go to install it it says there's no suitable plugin. Can someone help me fix this?
<jepes> Shadow420: anyways... im trying to download it again from scratch to check.
<fde> FastZ: Lets see if it is... it's probably the bcm43 module's definition though.
<CyberCod> eth0 isn't defined in interfaces
<FastZ> CyberCod, if you have eth0 (wired) or eth1 (the one you should use for wireless) or ath1 (for atheros cards)...
<Bodsda> kellie: enable all your repositories in synaptic
<SilverStreak> kellie: it is likely shockwave it needs, which currently has no Linux implementation
<tubated> Bodsda: but the problem is that i cant change resolution higher than 1600 NOW... it works, but i cant get the 1920 resolution that i know my hardware can support. (does in vista)
<L_Mo> anyone else know of any issues with the intel x3100 graphics? Works fine in Ubuntu? (I'm doing some googling too, I just want to double-check before I buy)
<CyberCod> can't different machine
<genii> kellie: It looks like shockwave, which won't work on linux (even with the Adobe Flash plugin installed)
<Scunizi> L_Mo: buy? the laptop? the card? or Ubuntu?
<kellie> ...
<L_Mo> Scunizi: The laptop :)
<Bodsda> !lnw | tubated   but try      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubottu> tubated   but try      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<kellie> is there something I can do about that with WINE or something?
<Shadow420> jepes how many OS's do you have?
<Scunizi> L_Mo: do they have an upgrade option to nvidia. you'd be much better off
<fde> FastZ: Out of curiosity, why shouldn't he use wlan0 ? It's irrelevant, can be 'internet' so long as it has a name... it's not a /dev/ device.
<Bodsda> !repository | kellie
<ubottu> kellie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<FastZ> tessa, I wouldnt think that would have anything to do with iptables on Ubuntu though.  CentOS is a more "enterprise server" type distro so it's going to work a little faster probably anyway
<_paradox_> im trying to figure out whether theres a problem or not
<L_Mo> Scunizi: Yes, of course.. but they don't :(
<CyberCod> "network is down" and    ping: unknonw host google.com
<L_Mo> Scunizi: So can one make do w/ intel... or is nvidia really required (and I should look for another laptop altogether)
<genii> kellie: Sign the petition if you're upset about it, http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/shockwave-on-linux.html
<fde> FastZ: Ubuntu with linux-image-server installed and booted to is just as enterprise class...
<jepes> Shadow420: only 2 (xp and buntu), i used to have vista but i deleted it after it bloated to 20G just from updated...
<Scunizi> L_Mo: I'm googling on www.google.com/linux right now.. care to join me?
<jepes> updates*
<genii> kellie: Since shockwave uses DirectX which does not exist on linux, using WINE will not do much about solving it
<L_Mo> Scunizi: Yeah yeah, I'm just trying to get personal experiences in person (more or less :)
<FastZ> fde: i forget the term used to define what "wlan0" is, but basically if you have a wireless chipset that supports putting your wireless card into "promiscuous" mode, where you can sniff traffic and things, then the wlan0 interface is used.  but basically, it's only used for wi-fi monitoring whereas your usual eth1 or ath1 are used for actual connections
<fde> Whoa, 20 gigs for that OS? They barely provide anything in the default install of use  :S
<randal> I NEED HELP
<consfearacy> ubuntu liveCD is amazing
<CyberCod> wlan0 makes sense to me... wirless lan 0
<randal> any onw there that can help me
<Bodsda> Scunizi: although linux google is good regular google is better, just append 'ubuntu' to the end of any search to get good hits
<Bodsda> !shout | randal
<ubottu> randal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<randal> soory
<Shadow420> jepes ok then you should give xp the 80GB and part the 40GB into 2 20GB partitions
<randal> ok
<Bodsda> ty
<randal> i was geting help with my vid card
<Bodsda> randal: what is your problem?
<genii> randal: It would help to know what your support problem is first
<randal> and then i was to install ubuntu to make it work
<randal> i did that
<randal> but now add/ remove programs dont work
<jasperarcher> hello, I cannot boot from my internal hard disk (ATA about 80 gig), only from a USB stick.  i just did a fresh install.  sorry for the newbie type question, but I've poked around on the forum some and other docs and can't seem to figure it out.  any help is much appreciated.
<sebsebseb> kellie:  Shockwave can run with the commercial version of Wine  Codeweavers Crossover Linux and Firefox can use the plugin
<_paradox_> i just ran update manager. says my system is up to date. package information was last updated 13 hours ago
<randal> so add/remove does not work it only works when im on live cd
<randal> and thats what im on now
<Scunizi> L_Mo: I'm not finding anything specific.. and I gotta run.. I hope someone can give you some input.
<randal> it says my computer isnt capatable
<Bodsda> randal: please provide a complete overview of the problem, error messages and things youve tried , all on 1 line
<ibleed> jasperarcher, you might want to give more information about what happens when you turn try to boot from hard drive, or what you did before it wouldn't boot
<tessa> FastZ:  ok.. once I have installed desktop... and am about to reboot ... does the system automatically set up gdm ...or do I have to do that manually ?
<randal> i363 somewhat
<kellie> any idea how much the commercial version of wine costs?
<jepes> Shadow420: even so, i would still need a good iso image...
<randal> it says when i try to download apps it says my computer is not copatable i356
<_paradox_> i really dont know whether theres a problem or not. if i was supposed to get a kernel update i dont think i did
<Shadow420> jepes true
<javisanchez> Hi guys im a linux newbie, i installed ubuntu 8  and i have multiple video cards, Nvidia 8800 but i cant get to install the driver or how do i enable the other monitors? thank you
<Bodsda> randal: copy and paste the error message
 * fde wonders what functions are missing from i386 to make a i363
<genii> tessa: ubuntu-desktop package includes gdm as one of the subsidiary packages
<SilverStreak> kellie: there is no "commercial" version of WINE; there's only CrossoverOffice, which is an implementation of WINE
<randal> um
<consfearacy> ubuntu is an ancient african word for "i dont know how to configure debian"
<randal> im on live cd
<CyberCod> file /etc/network/interfaces shows wlan0 as       iface wlan0 inet dhcp            and next line       auto wlan0
<a3g1s> Can anyone help me with getting RealPlayer to work on Ubuntu 8.04?
<FastZ> tessa, gdm is part of the ubuntu-desktop metapackage i think so you shouldnt have to do anything
<kellie> ok, but how much is that?
<genii> SilverStreak: Well, theres Cedega
<oc180z> Hi
<DefineKThyne> Scunizi: k thanks, that worked awesome.
<randal> aff
<fde> CyberCod: Did you copy and paste the line I told you?
<SilverStreak> genii: that too. :P
<randal> i cant get on this chat
<dmsuperman> Alright, I've made some progress. I'm trying to use xev to detect my keypresses, to determine the button number for xbindkeys. Whenever I use it, however it improperly detects my keypresses. 2 buttons don't do anything, and one of my buttons just does the same thing as middle click. How can I detect these buttons?
 * oc180z looking for ppl that runs ubuntu and g4 ibook
<jepes> Shadow420: :-D, its back to VM again,.,..,
<tessa> FastZ: , genii ... tank you both...
<CyberCod> I believe I did.... the one with the &&'s
<jasperarcher> ibleed: thanks for your response.  when i set my bios to boot from HD, the screen goes to a black screen that says "GRUB _" in white text and then hangs, will not respond to anything.  if i boot w the USB (usb install package from pendrivelinux.com), it pops up a menu.  i choose "boot from first HD" and it boots up.
<randal> i dont know what to so
<Bodsda> !enter | randal
<ubottu> randal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Scunizi> DefineKThyne: yw
<randal> ill go get the message brb
<SilverStreak> randal: part #ubuntu bye now
<fde> CyberCod: and it said no host reachable or something?
<Atomic_UE> how can unset the Constrain Y setting in CCSM 0.7.4 ?
<shadok> hi
<ibleed> jasperarcher, i'm not sure myself i've never really had issues with grub hopefully someone else can help out.  lots of people here know grub well.  for me, it just works.
<fde> CyberCod: Or was there an error?
<CyberCod> yep
<javisanchez> ﻿Hi guys im a linux newbie, i installed ubuntu 8.04  and i have multiple video cards, Nvidia 8800 but i cant get to install the driver or how do i enable the other monitors? thank you
<tessa> consfearacy:  .. actually... being a busy person... I appreciate that the ubuntu people have piut the effort into configuring debian so I dont have to ... but I could
<CyberCod> it said network was down
<arehm> OK, i'm running ubuntu from an external usb drive now on my laptop, i'd like to pull the internal drive, pop the drive out of the usb box and put it inside my laptop. Physically i know it will work. My question is can ubuntu be "fixed" so i don't have to reinstall?
<shadok> i'm looking for a way to replay an oem install of ubuntu gutsy or hardy like fedora does through kickstart ? is that possible and if so, is there a how to somewhere ?
<CyberCod> and then it said that host was unknown
<shadok> the goal is to get a hands off install cd
<consfearacy> tessa, hey you the same tessa from undernet #scripture :P
<Bodsda> arehm: when are you planning on 'breaking' ubuntu?
<jasperarcher> ibleed: thank you.  if anyone else could help me with "GRUB" issues, or how to start from an internal HD, that would be great.
<fde> CyberCod: have you restarted since you did 'ndiswrapper -i /path/to/.inf/file'?
<tessa> consfearacy: ..yes
<Ntemis> anyone knows if we will have any kernel updates for hardy?
<consfearacy> tessa, cool, i am dios_mio
<tessa> ok
<arehm> Bodsda: ubuntu won't care about me moving what it's "mapped" as?
<CyberCod> yep several times...
<consfearacy> tessa, are you spreading your lesbianism here?
<bazhang> shadok: you want to remaster an iso, clone and existing install or something other
<CyberCod> back in a minute....
<_paradox_> i dont even know if ive gotten a kernel update
<fde> Anyone with ndiswrapper, what is the command to list activated drivers?
<Bodsda> arehm: what???? can u give more info about your problem please
<shadok> bazhang: remastering the iso is fine but how to get a "replay file" and put it on the cd ?
<fde> I think it's --list
<bazhang> jasperarcher: what grub issues you having
<FastZ> fde: i was trying to search for some documentation or webpage or something that described what wlan0 is, and i remember now that wlan0 is a "virtual interface".  that's what the term is for what wlan0 is.
<Bodsda> bazhang: hey dude!!
<SoulBlade> anybody know if mixer_app should show up when i do a lsof | grep /dev/snd
<fde> FastZ: They are all virtual interfaces...
<neo_> hello
<SoulBlade> because it isnt
<matt_____> what is the dpkg command to install a deb?
<shadok> matt_____: -i
<bazhang> shadok what is a replay file-->for remaster you should look into uck ubuntu customization kit
<fde> FastZ: None of eth0 ath0 wlan0 are real devices.
<bazhang> Bodsda: hi! :)
<matt_____> and will the truecrypt version for 7.10 work on 8.04?
<jasperarcher> bazhang: thank you.  when i set my BIOS to boot from my internal HD, the screen goes black with the word "GRUB _" in white text and then hangs.  so far the only way i can get into my OS is via my USB stick
<shadok> bazhang: ok, i'll check that, thanks :)
<fde> FastZ: look in /dev/ for them... not there  ;)
<linkinxp> should i update the kernel????
<caexo> :(   nvidia-settings won't let me increase refresh to 75+  gonna get a headache at 60hrz
<linkinxp> :S
<bazhang> matt_____: dpkg -i file.deb
<javisanchez> how do i run multiple monitors on Ubuntu?
<neo_> how do you get audio to work on Ubuntu 8.04? it says it can't find my sound card.
<fde> Even devices in /dev/ can be renamed to your liking...
<Bodsda> jasperarcher: is there a boot loader on that hard drive? you may need to install grub to it
<bazhang> linkinxp not unless you want to lose support here :)
<neo_> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<neo_> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<linkinxp> bazhang,  hoooo ;P and what are to goog things about updating?
<neo_> how do i fix this???
<shadok> bazhang: uck doesn't seem to feature a hands off install, i'm looking further
<jasperarcher> Bodsda: thank you.  I thought that when I did the install, i selected something to put a boot loader on that HD.  how could i check to see that there is a boot loader on there that will work with my BIOS?
<Bodsda> neo_: pastebin the output of lspci
<Bodsda> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<neo_> huh?
<FastZ> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641/
<_paradox_> im sorry to keep bugging yall, but i dont know if i got a problem or not
<arehm> ubuntu currently installed on a usb drive case connected to laptop. laptop has an internal hd (XP). I want to pull the internal drive out. I want to pull the laptop drive out of the usb case and put it in place of the current internal drive. I want to know if i can magically make ubuntu happy once it changes from seeing itself on a usb connection to seeing itself as /dev/hda (i think that's what it will become)
<bil9000> wow it is a zoo in here
<SilverStreak> neo_: open a terminal, type in lspci, then copy that output
<javisanchez> guys, please, how do i run multiple monitors? i have 3 nvidia cards connected
<shadok> bazhang: sorry, a replay file is used to replay an installatio, keeping the settings previousily used on another machine
<Bodsda> jasperarcher: the bios and boot loader are two seperate things and dont really have much to do with eachother in any means that we care about -- are you booted in ubuntu atm?
<bazhang> shadok: uck is remaster iso--you want to clone then? the command !clone has info or /msg ubottu clone in a pm
<bil9000> holy crap!
<SoulBlade> yea its kind of impossible to get anything at the moment - hopefully it dies down later
<bil9000> I don't know how anyone can keep track of all this
<aventin> ready for the desktop, huh? after upgrading my touchpad just stopped working. good luck, mum. (sorry - just need to blow off some steam)
<neo_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)
<neo_> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)
<neo_> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)
<neo_> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)
<neo_> 00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)
<neo_> 00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)
<FloodBot1> neo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bodsda> !language | bil9000
<ubottu> bil9000: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> bil9000: you highlight someones name
<Bodsda> !paste | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> FastZ: I'm telling you that stuff doesn't matter... heh
<bil9000> srsly? sorry
<SoulBlade> haha
<shadok> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<FastZ> fde: i'm bored... i wanted to looking it up anyway.  i dont care to be honest.  LOL.
<jasperarcher> bodsda: thanks for your patience.  it has been 8 years since i've had linux and i'm starting fresh. i am booted in ubuntu, this is the only OS i have right now on this laptop
<Bodsda> neo_: if that is the whole output of lspci then ubuntu is not detecting your sound card
<bil9000> is there a queue I need to get in?
<SilverStreak> Bosda: I think he was silenced for flooding
<Bodsda> jasperarcher: good you join this channel please #helpingjasper   its a bit crowded in here
<tubated> sorry but ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didnt help me. it was only about keyboards and stuff
<SilverStreak> *bodsda
<genii> !ask| bil9000
<ubottu> bil9000: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neo_> anybody hear me?
<bazhang> bil9000: just ask and if someone knows they will answer
<jasperarcher> bodsda: thank you, yes I will
<Bodsda> SilverStreak: ok,.ty
<shadok> bazhang: the automate command seems ok for my needs, thank you :)
<tessa> consfearacy:   who said I was a lesbian ...? (I'm not actually - I'm much worse than that..I'm straight!)
<bazhang> shadok nice :)
<FastZ> Bodsda: are you not allowed to say "crap" without getting the ol' !language ubottu lecture?
<neo_> hello
<fde> FastZ: heh... for fun, ifdown eth0 ... in /etc/network/interfaces change 'eth0' cases to 'bored' ... then ifup bored ... should work
<consfearacy> tessa, can i fondle your boobs?
<FAJALOU> ok so i have a swap partition, but every time i log in, it is not enabled, so I renable it with 'sudo swapon /dev/hda4'
<javisanchez> anyone who could help me setting up my video cards?
<FAJALOU> so how do i make it see the swap at start up
<neo_> since my computer cant find sound card then how do i fix it?
<Phenomica> Anyone willing to help a complete Linux newbie to set up wireless? :|
<SilverStreak> neo_: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the output of lspci there, then give us the link to the text
<Bodsda> FastZ: well tbh not really but the circumstances did not call for any post of the sort -- g2g be back in a bit
<FAJALOU> phenomica
<bazhang> Phenomica: what is the card
<fazuka_> Phenomica, what do you need
<Phenomica> Belkin 7001 WiFi
<tessa> consfearacy: ... thank God I am a Long way away from your location !@
<fde> FastZ: Although any applications that expect to look for eth0 will be b0rked
<consfearacy> tessa,  :(
<FAJALOU> phenomica do you know about ndiswrapper
<Phenomica> Not much
<FAJALOU> ok
<SilverStreak> hey guys, #ubuntu-offtopic for stuff like that
<Phenomica> Just installed Ubuntu for the first time ever today
<FAJALOU> type lspci
<FAJALOU> well welcome
<FAJALOU> glad to have you
<FAJALOU> here
<FastZ> fde: sounds like a fun prank to do on your friends laptop
<suika> hi everyone
<FloodBot1> FAJALOU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phenomica> :)
<neo_> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644/
<Phenomica> Thanks
<FAJALOU> ok so i have a swap partition, but every time i log in, it is not enabled, so I renable it with 'sudo swapon /dev/hda4'
<FAJALOU> so how do i make it see the swap at start up
<javisanchez> Im a newbie too and noone is paying atention :S i just need to set my video cards to do multimonitors... please help
<bil9000> I'd love to. I was trying to get samba running and made a second login with the same username but different group than my primary, root access account. I restarted and noticed that a lot of my personal settings were gone. I then proceeded to delete the samba-only account (same name as the primary) and when I restarted, I could NOT get into my main account. I have another user account with no root access and I can see that all o
<ralphy23> Hey guys I have an issue can you check this out: http://rafb.net/p/rz4WKg19.html im not sure why amavis freaks out ?
<Phenomica> lspci brought up my system info
<ibleed> FAJALOU, i'm not certain, i think perhaps /etc/fstab might get it started.
<sortudo_78> what is the respective ditectory link for /dev/usb/ttyUSB on debian ?
<FAJALOU> ok ibleed, in /etc/fstab; the partition also shows up
<bazhang> Phenomica: tell us the one line that tells about that card
<sortudo_78> what is the respective ditectory link for /dev/usb/ttyUSB on debian ?
<oceanvessel__> xrandr not working fine
<oceanvessel__> help
<Shadow420> lepes so is it working now?
<sortudo_78> fde ! i am installing a PCMCIA modem (yiso c893), i am folowing thise steps: http://www.luxicomwireless.com/suporte/c893/manual_linux.pdf -> i used this driver: insmod /lib/modules/`uname –r`/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko vendor=0x0eab product=0xc893 -> but i do not have thise directory /dev/usb/ttyUSB0 -> for with directory i have to create a simbolic link to run my modem ?
<Shadow420> jepes so is it working now?
 * oc180z looking for ppl that runs ubuntu and g4 ibook
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<_paradox_> ok i tried what SilverStreak said sudo apt-get install update. said E: Couldn't find package update
<bazhang> oc180z: please see above
<SoulBlade> someone know why i would all of a sudden be getting pulseaudio errors when trying to play a movie file w/ vlc?  never had this issue before..
<_paradox_> but i still had update manager to begin with
<FAJALOU> but, it still doesn't work after install
<FAJALOU> *bootup
<SoulBlade> and now i get no sound at all
<Phenomica> Its the same as in the Wiki. Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<suika> how can i read .mkv files please ?
<bazhang> SoulBlade: have you tried alsa?
<magicrobotmonkey> SoulBlade: do you have a firefox window with flash open?
<bazhang> suika with vlc
<SoulBlade> no
<SoulBlade> bazhang - i had thought i was using alsa earlier
<suika> i tried but not working
<FastZ> tessa: how's that server coming along?  you figuring it out?
<suika> just sound
<Phenomica> Says 00.0a 0
<SoulBlade> and dont know why it would go to pulse
<sortudo_78> what is the respective ditectory link for /dev/usb/ttyUSB on debian ?
<Phenomica> Infront of it
<_paradox_> so im not whether i have a problem
<bazhang> !broadcom | Phenomica please read this
<ubottu> Phenomica please read this: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<_paradox_> sure
<tessa> Fast ..just about finished the install of desktop on top of server
<tessa> FastZ:  ..just about finished the install of desktop on top of server
<zChris> where can i find information on how to use /etc/network/pre-if-up.d ?
<chao1> has anyone here experienced a problem with gimp loading in 8.04
<FastZ> tessa, takes a long time...
<arehm> ﻿ubuntu currently installed on a usb drive case connected to laptop. laptop has an internal hd (XP). I want to pull the internal drive out. I want to pull the laptop drive out of the usb case and put it in place of the current internal drive. I want to know if i can magically make ubuntu happy once it changes from seeing itself on a usb connection to seeing itself as /dev/hda (i think that's what it will become)
<tessa> FastZ: // wont take long here ...grins
<FastZ> tessa, that's good to hear
<bazhang> arehm: where was grub written to
<suika> Someone know how to read .mkv files? i tried with vlc but that's not working :(
<bil9000> for a slightly more detailed explanation of my problem, I have a thread at http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4866667#post4866667 - god bless any of you that help me through this
<SoulBlade> bazhang - i went into the system sound settings and tried forcing to alsa (have a SB Live which was listed as an alsa device) but test sound still does not give me any sound
<tessa> FastZ: .. 8 gig of RAM and four cores at 2.6 gig
<oc180z> bazhang: THANK YOU!
<sortudo_78> what is the respective ditectory link for /dev/usb/ttyUSB on debian ?
<tessa> FastZ: ...done... am  rebooting now and find out what doesnt work
<bazhang> suika if you dont get an answer here you can also look at www.ubuntuforums.org
<suika> okay, thanks man
<oceanvessel__> xrandr not working fine
<caexo> is it possible to remove nvidia-glx-new via synaptic?  returns an error "E: nvidia-glx-new: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<suika> I'll look later
<oceanvessel__> no clicking
<oceanvessel__> but tracking
<bazhang> bil9000: that is link to home page
<oceanvessel__> using gateway tablet pc
<tessa> ok  starting up
<oceanvessel__> with fpi2004 component
<mesaman> i have a graphics driver question
<mesaman> can anyone help
<oceanvessel__> what sort of quetions mesama
<bazhang> caexo: try via the command line
<mesaman> well i have the open source drivers for my graphics card
<mesaman> and i cant run opengl
<caexo> i did  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tessa> FastZ: .. screen started up with Ubuntu graphics//// now has b\gone black ... but hard drive still trying
<oceanvessel__> which video card
<mesaman> so i dled the real drivers
<KittenOfWar> is there something wrong with the ubuntu repos?
<caexo> bleh... now i'm stuck with 60hrz refresh rate, head's gonna explode
<mesaman> ati 300
<tessa> FastZ:  ..ok..startup seems to have died
<crazyeight> I miss BASIC programming.  Is there a BASIC interpreter package for Ubuntu?
<KittenOfWar> is there something wrong with the ubuntu repos?
<bazhang> caexo: hmm sounds serious-->what about sudo displayconfig-gtk
<mesaman> well i have teh drivers on my desktop
<mesaman> its a .run file
<bazhang> !enter | mesaman
<ubottu> mesaman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oceanvessel__> what do u what do you want to don whith it, setup the direct rendereing capability???
<Phenomica> bazhang that didnt make me much wiser. Ive never used Linux before. :(
<mesaman> right now i just want to building a graphing program
<sortudo_78> someone here speaks portuguese ?
<sortudo_78> someone here speaks portuguese ?
<zChris> How do i force my NIC to use fullduplex auto neg off and 10MBit before it starts?
<bazhang> !pt | sortudo_78
<ubottu> sortudo_78: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bil9000> bazhang - sorry - I must have made a typo. This is the correct page now. There are 2 suggestions up, but one seems very iffy and the other is confirmed not to work. The thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779512  ---- Thank you, thank you thank you.
<mesaman> it says i need to be the superuser to install the drivers
<shane2peru> can anyone recommend a good contact management program that they use?
<mesaman> but i dont know  how to log in as the superuser unless i am in terminal
<mesaman> but in terminal i dont know how to run the driver setup
<Ward1983> erm i accidentally deleted the 127.0.1.1 - hostname line from administration -> network
<Ward1983> nautilus wont start anymore...
<sortudo_78> someone here speaks portuguese ?
<sortudo_78> someone here speaks portuguese ?
<oceanvessel__> sh *.run
<oceanvessel__> mesaman
<bazhang> bil9000: this is a fresh install?
<genii> !pt | sortudo_78
<ubottu> sortudo_78: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> !pt | sortudo_78
<mesaman> alright i will try that real quick
<shane2peru> !portuguese | sortudo_78
<tessa> FastZ: ..I am getting THREE startup bars on my screen, and then the startup is dying
<bazhang> sortude /join #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<shane2peru> oh, genii you are too fast for me.
<tessa> ok.... ubuntu sux
<bil9000> bazhang - yes. about 2 days old.
<mesaman> man
<Fa> ubuntu is great :)
<mesaman> that was impressive
<shane2peru> any one know of a good contact management program that they could recommend?
<mesaman> thanks a lot ocean
<bazhang> bil9000: new to linux? or can use the command line
<bil9000> bazang - but I have put a LOT of time into getting it humming
<bil9000> bazhang - yes, I can use the CL
<tessa> Fa,..not if it wont install and run properly, it aint good...
<laeg> genii: i am logging back onto my box now so i won't be around to talk to your friend who you think might be able to resolve my issue. can you put them to my post outlining the problem at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779570 please?
<neo_> Ubuntu 8.04 cant read my sound card.
<zChris> Anyone? :<
<bil9000> bazhang - been using linux for around 5 months or so
<Fa> can't work on all system of course
<bazhang> bil9000: you deleted your account? have you read about adduser?
<KittenOfWar> Can someone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9647/     Also, when I open adept I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9649/
<shane2peru> no one knows of a good contact management program?
<CyberCod> I'm going to try to get the ﻿ubuntu-restricted-modules-generic b43-fwcutter package from this machine
<neo_> the generic server and 386 kernels all work on my pc. which one should i use???
<bil9000> bazhang - I _may_ have. Everything is still intact... I even get autoprompted for the correct username, it's just that it will not authenticate
<CyberCod> and then transfer it across via Samba (or email) to vista so I can install it there.
<Phenomica> Is there any easy way of getting the wireless to work on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> shane2peru: not sure what you mean? a software program? or what
<neo_> phenomica i can help you
<oceanvessel__> phenomica
<CyberCod> Phenomica: just depends on your chipset from what I can tell
<Dante124> hi all, installed 8.04 and my cdroms do not show up.  Any suggestions?
<shane2peru> bazhang, yeah, a program to handle contacts, many of them and calendar etc.
<bazhang> Phenomica: there is; you should install the fw-cutter package as that link suggests
<ubuntufreak> what is the best utility to convert audio files for Ubuntu 8.04
<oceanvessel__> what kind of wireless card you have
<humbolto> when installing xen in Hardy, why is there no hypervisor entry in grub's menu.lst?
<Phenomica> The chipset is Belkin 	F5D7000 PCI Card
<Phenomica> fw cutter?
<neo_> hypervisor = alway bad
<ubuntu__> i need some help i installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and i try to use add/remove programs and says it needs to update and 15% way throught it fails
<CyberCod> haven't had to do that one yet
<bazhang> Phenomica: thought you said broadcom
<Phenomica> Yea
<Phenomica> The Belkin is found as a broadcom
<Dante124> ﻿hi all, installed 8.04 and my cdroms do not show up.  Any suggestions?
<CyberCod> broadcom 4318 is the name of my demon
<john207> How to get Broadcom Wireless working with Hardy?? Worked all previous versions w/ driver/firmware installation.
<Phenomica> Thats the one I have CyberCod
<neo_> hey ubuntu, i have the same problem on my ps3.
<CyberCod> if I had wired working, I think I'd have it
<CyberCod> but I can't reach
<ubuntu__>  i need some help i installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and i try to use add/remove programs and says it needs to update and 15% way throught it fails
<Dante124> ﻿ john207 is it enabled (not just labelled in use)
<neo_> ubuntu i have the same prob on my ps3
<thebigham> how can i auto mount the windows partition at startup
<Phenomica> I got the same issue. I think thats why the guide doesnt wor
<Phenomica> k
<Dante124> ﻿hi all, installed 8.04 and my cdroms do not show up.  Any suggestions?
<neo_> date, try fixing it
<neo_> dante, try making it work
<shane2peru> bazhang, egroupware from the repos looks good, but it is outdated, I upgraded and it doesn't import my contacts correctly.
<ubuntu__> hellow i need help
<ubuntu__> any one there
<ubuntu__> plz help me
<neo_> ubuntu, listen to me
<ubuntu__>  i need some help i installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and i try to use add/remove programs and says it needs to update and 15% way throught it fails
<shane2peru> bazhang, something along that lines would be great.
<Phenomica> bazhang if I download the cutter thing in windows, can I then boot linux and run them as the guide says?
<neo_> ubuntu listen to me!!!!!!!
<oceanvessel__> haha
<bazhang> neo_: :)
<Dante124> ﻿hi all, installed 8.04 and my cdroms do not show up.  Any suggestions?
<ubuntu__>  i need some help i installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and i try to use add/remove programs and says it needs to update and 15% way throught it fails
<bil9000> bazhang - I didn't delete my account - I can see it from my other login.
<neo_> bazhang who are yiu and why are you yelow???
<thebigham> how can i auto mount the windows partition at startup
<bil9000> I just can't get in
<john207> I don't think it is installed ... need reference (cookbook if u will0 to get it installed
<CyberCod> Hmmm
<ubuntu__> I NEED HELP PLZ HELP ME
<tessa> Package gnome-keyring-manager is not available - has been referred to by another [package, but has been obseleted
<bazhang> !repeat | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu__>  i need some help i installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and i try to use add/remove programs and says it needs to update and 15% way throught it fails
<Dante124> ﻿neo_ not sure why all of a sudden they are not detected?
<neo_> ubuntu: i can help you
 * tessa go back to work and find the centos install cd's
<ubuntu__> k
<bazhang> bye tessa
<ubuntu__> privite chat
<ubuntu__> ?
<KittenOfWar> ﻿Can someone help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9647/     Also, when I open adept I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9649/
<neo_> dante, help me
<oceanvessel__> ubuntu, have you already downloaded the iso image??
<ubuntu__>  i need some help i installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and i try to use add/remove programs and says it needs to update and 15% way throught it fails
<stdio> Hello
<shane2peru> can anyone recommend a program to manage many contacts?
<humbolto> Is ubuntu hardy a stable xen environment?
<neo_> ban this ubuntu guy. he is ignoring all of us
<stdio> I Want to start an application a new X session. Whats the command? startx ./program ?
<SoulBlade> anybody know any quick tests to see what i can do to get alsa back on hardy?  when i type pulseaudio in a terminal, it tells me its not installed.. but vlc is trying to use pulse audio
<tessa> FastZ: ..I jus wasted 1 gig of download
<bruenig> ubuntu__: update in the terminal
<SoulBlade> i dont understand how this happened
<taomaster> don't use that live- use alt
<CyberCod> ubuntu_ you're in live cd, you're running in RAM   you are probably running out before you get all of the program downloaded.
<bil9000> Have I upset someone? If so, I apologize...
<ubuntu__> how do i update in the teminal
<caexo> pffft... in order to remove nvidia-glx-new, i just made an empty dir /usr/lib32
<john207> <Dante124>  I don't think it is installed ... need reference (cookbook if u will0 to get it installed
<CyberCod> install to harddrive before installing big software
<bil9000> I'm just desperate to push through this and continue working on it...
<ubuntu__> how do i update in the terminal
<bil9000> along with everyone else
<oceanvessel__> just do a fresh install
<oceanvessel__> ubuntu
<bil9000> ubuntu - sudo apt-get update
<ubuntu__> why
<ubuntu__> ?
<oceanvessel__> much better
<ubuntu__> i just installed it
<bil9000> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tubatedd> Need some help with getting resolution higher than 1600 , and using the advanced GUI modes. It doesnt get higher than 1600 resolution, despite my hardware working in 1920 resolution in windows vista! I have a 24" widescreen 1920 resoluted DVI connected monitor, and intel integrated G35 chipset graphics card. Help :)
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> !enter | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oceanvessel__> it's gonna take a fre...ng long
<Ward1983> ok im starting to lose it here, why can't i successfully share a #@$@!#$@#% folder?????
<oceanvessel__> hey guys
<oceanvessel__> I've got another queston
<bil9000> You aren't alone Ward... Samba issues?
<skrag> any of you guys have a recommendation for connection monitoring software? i have a feeling thres stuff going on that i dont want...
<oceanvessel__> is there anyway I can increase the audio output
<bruenig> Ward1983: don't complain
<Ward1983> bil9000, i don't want to use amba i just want to share it the regular way
<Starnestommy> skrag: wireshark
<thebigham> how do i automount the windows partition on startup
<zChris> Ward1983: samba is the regular way
<Ward1983> bruenig, exactly, DONT COMPLAIN
<grigora> anyone knows if there is a Linux tool to sync with iPhone (without jailbreaking which stops working with every firmware update), as of 3 months ago there wasn't anything
<oceanvessel__> for the earphones jack on my laptop
<bil9000> ward - I'm still not a good guy to ask :(
<bruenig> Ward1983: very likely pebkac
<zChris> bil9000: can you get into any users at all?
<skrag> thanks starnestommy
<Ward1983> zChris, i thought that was the windows way?
<oceanvessel__> grigora compile the latest version of libgpod
<sarah_bear> hey guys, what are some good audio editing software for ubuntu besides Audacity and Rezound?
<zChris> Ward1983: are you sharing lin - > lin ?
<bruenig> Ward1983: samba is not the regular way, nfs is
<sarah_bear> i am trying to create a mix tape
<Ward1983> zChris, yes...
<bruenig> or netfs
<grigora> oceanvessel__: and it works with iPhone?
<tubatedd> So why am i stuck with 1600 rezolution when my HW can do 1920?
<john207> Need help w/ Broadcom wireless for Hardy
<Ward1983> bruenig, thanx thats what i thought
<Kezote> i just wondering before  installing  pine !!! does pine support  pop mail ...
<CyberCod> Phenomica:  you still around?
<oceanvessel__> for sure
<Ward1983> bruenig, zChris anyway i tried both, no luck
<zChris> Ward1983: assumed it was lin -> win
<Phenomica> Yea
<Ward1983> zChris, no problem
<oceanvessel__> have u ALREADY DONE THAT
<oceanvessel__> ??
<Phenomica> CyberCod
<zChris> Ward1983: perhaps its a firewall issue ?
<Phenomica> You got it working?
<TooFly> Hi everyone, I did an offline install of Ubuntu with the live CD (didn't "configure apt") and now my internet only allows me to go to certain sites. Anyone know how to fix it?
<CyberCod> if I get this to work I will walk you through it...
<CyberCod> just give me a little while
<Ward1983> zChris, doesnt ubuntu open the port if filesharing is enabled?
<Phenomica> Cool
<zChris> Ward1983: what about the other box?
<bil9000> zChris - yes, I have another user account with no root / admin priviledges
<Ward1983> zChris, i explicitly gave the host that needs access, access in the NFS file sharing window
<zChris> bil9000: can you logon to that one?
<sarah_bear> hey guys, what are some good audio editing software for ubuntu besides Audacity and Rezound?
<bil9000> zChris - yes - I'm on it now
<Kezote> does anyone know  if pine support  "pop mail" ...
<trev> yeah, i just put ubuntu 8.04 on my friends dell but now his subwoofer stoped working, i turned LFE all the way up, does anyone have any ideas on what else i could do?
<Bodsda> !repeat | sarah_bear
<ubottu> sarah_bear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zChris> bil9000: what does su / sudo say ?
<xzased> Im having problems with my hard drives. When I try to access them it gives the error "Feature only available with HAL" I tried restarting hal, but it keeps doing it
<Bodsda> trev, enable the lfe centre
<bil9000> well I don't get a root@comp prompt
<Starnestommy> Kezote: I think so
<bil9000> I just get a $
<Kezote> thx.
<bil9000> and it will not let me modify the other account in any way
<trev> bodsda:i did that, anything else you can think of or do you think its a driver or hardware issue?
<Bodsda> !enter | bil9000
<ubottu> bil9000: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bil9000> I read the manpages for passwd like 6 times
<zChris> Ward1983: the problem is that the other box cant connect to your other box abtwat ?
<carppy> ls
<Bodsda> trev, have you enabled all the lfe's?
<Bodsda> trev, apart from that i dont know im afraid
<zChris> bil9000: try sudo touch pelle /root and see if you can make a file named pelle in the root catalogue
<Ward1983> zChris, well i shared my folder, and i went to network on the other comp, and there no sign of what i just shared
<trev> bodsda:is there more than one?
<zChris> Ward1983: can you ping it ?
<Ward1983> (i refreshed a couple of times offcourse)
<Ward1983> zChris, offcourse im connected trough ssh and vnc
<bruenig> zChris: "catalogue"?
<zChris> Ward1983: hmm, well i dont have the proper knowledge to help you :<
<Bodsda> trev, yes try installing gnome-alsamixer you can enable from there i belive
<zChris> bruenig: folder then? :P
<bruenig> directory
<trev> bodsda:thx
<Bodsda> np
<neo_> hi
<neo_> i have a problem
<Bodsda> hi
<zChris> bruenig: yeah that one works
<Bodsda> ul fit right in then
<anonymous_a_> i'm upgrading my ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, and its incredibly slow (<1kb/s); is there any way I can change mirrors while its downloading? if I restart the upgrade, while it at least keep the 1200 packages I already downloaded?
<neo_> whats a linux?
<Bodsda> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Bodsda> neo_: ^^^^^^^
<marcelinozxb> hola
<neo_> do i have linux?
<Bodsda> neo_: do you have ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> neo_: ubuntu is a variant, or distribution, of linux
<neo_> yes i think thats what its called
<bazhang> neo_: do you have a support question?
<norv> neo_: type uname -a in a terminal and you will know what you have
<jappdev> anonymous_a_: apt should keep the packages you've already downloaded, just update sources.list
<Bodsda> neo_: then yes
<oceanvessel__> bazhang
<Ward1983> lol what the...
<bil9000> zChris - it acted as though it did (no errors) but no folder appeared
<neo_> im just playin. im a computer guy
<ralphy23> Does anyone in here use round cube webmail ?
<zChris> bil9000: no folder should appear, do a sudo ls /root and see if pelle is there
<neo_> im 15. is that bad for me to be here?
<Bodsda> neo_: this is a support channel plz do not clog with unnecessary posts
<bazhang> !ot | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eaglestar83> how do i run firestarter at start up
<Ward1983> neo_, age does not mather, these channels are kept family=friendly
<eaglestar83> and how do i open ports in my fierwall in my router
<anonymous_a_> so can I just cancel the upgrade? then redo the upgrade
<zChris> eaglestar83: it automaticly does as far as i know
<Bodsda> neo_: if you have a problem just ask the question -- someone will try and help
<bil9000> zchris - no pelle
<neo_> oh sorry. then i will  cut to the chase. my sound dont work
<eaglestar83> zChris i never see the button on my panel
<The_Bridge> why's if i type command "sudo su" in terminal,it is said "unable to resolve host [computer name]
<Bodsda> !elaborate | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eaglestar83> i am getting a lot of red events
<neo_> eaglestar go to portforward.com
<zChris> eaglestar83: it alters the iptables, you dont need the program to be started
<The_Bridge> why's if i type command "sudo su" in terminal,it is said "unable to resolve host [computer name] "
<eaglestar83> and need to know if someone is accessing my system
<zChris> bil9000: hmm
<skrag> wireshark wont show any captureable interfaces, any ideas guys?
<Starnestommy> The_Bridge: go into recovery mode and fix /etc/hosts
<neo_> eaglestar 1 word, firestarter
<bazhang> !sudo | The_Bridge
<ubottu> The_Bridge: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<norv> eaglestar83: add an entry to the autostart directory with proper options for starting it in panel
<Starnestommy> skrag: run it as gkduso wireshark
<Starnestommy> skrag: er, gksudo wireshark
<neo_> my sound really doesn't work
<zChris> bil9000: take it priv ?
<Bodsda> !elaborate | eno
<ubottu> eno: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<eaglestar83> ok i have firestarter
<Bodsda> neo_: ^^^^
<skrag> thanks starnestommy, ill try that
<bil9000> Chris - ls did not display anything as it normally would have... it just took me back to the shell prompt
<david_-_-> what do i type to see what type sound i got alsa or oog and what not
<eaglestar83> norv don't know how to
<neo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644/
<norv> eaglestar83: ~/.kde/Autostart has "desktop" files for things that start up automatically
<neo_> i did a manual check. it cant find my soundcard
<neo_> my sound card = ghost oooo spooky
<norv> eaglestar83: oh wait, no, they are just executable files.. sorry
<Ward1983> hmmm AC97 should work out of the box in my experience at least
<bil9000> zchris - I would be overjoyed
<norv> eaglestar83: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs
<warriorforgod> !gdm
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<sarah_bear> hey guys, what are some good audio editing software for ubuntu besides Audacity and Rezound?
<zChris> bil9000: well then you need to register your nick with /msg nickserv register <pass>
<bazhang> neo_: please pastebin sources.list and output of lshw thanks
<Bodsda> bil9000: <pass> being ur password not in the <>
<bazhang> !paste | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eaglestar83> thanks
<oceanvessel__> is there anyway I can increase the audio output
<Bodsda> bazhang: how is his repo's gonna fix his sound?
<oceanvessel__> without using pulseaudio
<oceanvessel__> and alsamixer
<norv> eaglestar83: what DE do you use?
<bazhang> Bodsda: we can find out some more info that he is not giving
<eaglestar83> what is de
<Bodsda> oceanvessel__: turn up your speakers
<norv> eaglestar83: gnome or kde?
<eaglestar83> gnome
<neo_> this is what happends when i did a manual detect http://paste.ubuntu.com/9644/
<Bodsda> bazhang: like what?
<bazhang> neo_: please pastebin and we can continue
<The_Bridge> what is sudo's command equivalent of KDE?
<bazhang> Bodsda: pm?
<neo_> i just did!!
<bil9000> zchris - done
<norv> eaglestar83: follow the GNOME instructions then
<SpaceCow567> can anyone help me with a openGL --> ubuntu problem?
<Bodsda> neo_: your sound card is detected
<oceanvessel__> haha bodsda, I sure did
<Thomas_Anderson> it is????
<eaglestar83> why can't my ubuntu play multiple sound channels at the same time.  i try to play gnome player and listen to youtube video but can't hear both at same time windows does not do this
<Bodsda> oceanvessel__: just a thought ;~)
<Ward1983> Thomas_Anderson, 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<Bodsda> eaglestar83: google hardware mixing sound ubuntu
<bazhang> eaglestar83: a bug being worked on
<Thomas_Anderson> i love you all
<eaglestar83> i have to quit firefox sometimes to play a song
<norv> The_Bridge: kdesu is the graphical su which you probably have if you have KDE
<Thomas_Anderson> but i still have an error
<dkkong> I'm having some difficulty installing Ubuntu hardy on my PPC. I have the ppc iso, but my Yaboot won't let me boot from it.
<Ward1983> Thomas_Anderson, what error?
<Bodsda> bazhang: g2g be back in a bit
<SeaPhor> sarah_bear, I dontk know a thing about it but saw your unanswered requests,,, look here:   http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<Thomas_Anderson> The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<Thomas_Anderson> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<eaglestar83> bodsda should i switch to oss from also?
<skrag> whats the diffrence between gksudo and sudo?
<Thomas_Anderson> what plug-ins do i need???
<hikenboot> greetings all! Quick question if I have 2 identical drives the first one has errors on its first few sectors can I do the followingsudo dd if=/dev/hda conv=sync,noerror of=/dev/hdb to duplicate them the best possible and restore the boot sector from a backup master boot record of some sort the first hard drive has 2 partitions a swap and ext3
<anonymous_a_> is the easynews sources server usually slow?
<Bodsda> eaglestar83: no alsa is best
<ubuntu__> i need help i just installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and my add/remove programs says it needs to update so i update and it says error connection times out
<anonymous_a_> i'm trying the mit server to see if faster
<bazhang> anonymous_a_: that is not on topic here
<eaglestar83> bodsda so i have to wait for a bug fix and how do i install the fix?
<Starnestommy> skrag: gksudo is graphical and preserves the user's settings. sudo uses root's settigns and is mainly for comand line things
<Starnestommy> *settingd
<The_Bridge> how do i change back from kde to gnome?
<Starnestommy> *settings
<Wing_> Are there any known issues that would cause "Error reading boot CD" when choosing any of the menu options from the initial menu on the LiveCD?
<The_Bridge> i thik it's the problem
<skrag> thanks starnestommy, you the man once again
<ubuntu__> i need help i just installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and my add/remove programs says it needs to update so i update and it says error connection times out
<SpaceCow567> can anyone help me wtih an openGL problem i have?
<Wing_> (in particular when it all worked just fine on 7.10)
<Ward1983> Thomas_Anderson, sorry no idea
<norv> The_Bridge: you can't sudo?
<Bodsda> eaglestar83: not sure im busy atm ask the channel sorry
<The_Bridge> yes
<jappdev> Wing_: bad cd? try burning it at a lower speed
<ubuntu__> i need help i just installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and my add/remove programs says it needs to update so i update and it says error connection times out
<The_Bridge> it said that it is unable to resolve the host
<Thomas_Anderson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9653/
<Thomas_Anderson> please visit the pastebin
<norv> The_Bridge: nah, I've had that several times. some from broken clock, some from forgetting the time, others from corrupted sudo confs right from the install...
<hikenboot> The_Bridge: apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment I think or do apt-cache search gnome | grep -i desktop
<anonymous_a_> maybe it is on topic and I wasn't clear with my question? I meant the ubuntu easynews mirror
<ubuntu__> anyone plz help me
<eaglestar83> portforward.com i have to buy something whoever said that
<ubuntu__> i need help i just installed ubuntu (im on live cd) and my add/remove programs says it needs to update so i update and it says error connection times out
<Ward1983> Thomas_Anderson, its not normal anyway, maybe you accidentally killed the sound at some point
<bazhang> anonymous_a_: ah that-->you can try another mirror my bad
<eLeXX> CyberCod any progress?
<Drod> stupid question, how do I run a "keymaker-linux" file?
<Ward1983> Thomas_Anderson, was this error there right after isntall?
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: are you in the installed environment, or booted off the CD?
<Thomas_Anderson_> yes it was
<ubuntu__> booted off cd now
<Ward1983> Thomas_Anderson_, jesus stop szitching names lol
<norv> The_Bridge: oh, do "sudo echo test" to make sure it's not something else besides sudo
<ubuntu__> im on the cd because my installed one doesent work
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: boot off the HD installation, not hte CD
<opop> sup kids
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: then you did something wrong
<ubuntu__> my hardware one doesent work
<Ice_Wewe> opop: nothing
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<opop> HA!
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: the livecd usually does not do anyting to the installed version
<eaglestar83> thanks for your help guys
<Ice_Wewe> MO-MO-MONSTER KILL
<ubuntu__> my install/remove programs dont work
<ShadowSniper8> hello
<Neo_The_Anderson> ward help me
<opop> wtf
<opop> nice
<dkkong> I'm having some difficulty installing Ubuntu hardy on my PPC. I have the ppc iso, but my Yaboot won't let me boot from it.
<genii> Gah
<ubuntu__> i know
<The_Bridge> nope,cant do anything
<opop> that'll screw up someone's log
<Ice_Wewe> opop: one of the freenode servers just went offline/online
<Neo_The_Anderson> ward help me
<ubuntu__> but i need advvice to help me with the hd one
<bazhang> !ppc | dkkong
<ubottu> dkkong: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Ward1983> Neo_The_Anderson, you keep changing names... its confusing.... stop it....
<Neo_The_Anderson> ward help me
<ubuntu__> my add/remove doesent work so i cant get here to talk to you
<The_Bridge> i still cant access the host
<Ward1983> Neo_The_Anderson, and spamming is also not eppreciated here
<Ice_Wewe> dkkong: can you get to OpenFirmware? if you can, you can boot off the CD
<Neo_The_Anderson> Ward please. Tell me what to do.
<ubuntu__> you there
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: well without knowing more, I can't help you
<ubuntu__> i need help
<ubuntu__> ill tell you more
<ShadowSniper8> i have microsoft virtual pc 2007, and when I try to install ubuntu, it says processor error
<bazhang> Neo_The_Anderson: please stop changing nicks
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: you can fix the add/remove problem from the installed version
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: the add/remove software function will NOT work off the CD
<oceanvessel__> how can I use Aircrack??????????????????????
<ubuntu__> i installed it
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: Google it
<ubuntu__> THE PROBLEM IS ON THE INSTALLED ONE I HAVE AN ERROE WITH ADD?REMOVE
<eLeXX> CyberCod Im Phenomica :P
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: yes, quite descriptive, and the dark side of the moon is dark
<Ward1983> Neo_The_Anderson, if i could i would have helped you allready, i can't, in my experience all AC97 chips just worked, you'll gonna have to wait and hope someone else can help, or you can make a forumpost on ubuntuforums
<oceanvessel__> haha, I got that, but my NIC is not supported
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: don't caps
<ubuntu__> sorry
<ubuntu__> sorry
<ubuntu__> ill explain what my problem is
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: calm down, do you have a working internet connection on the installed version?
<Starnestommy> ubuntu__: does that prevent anything else from working?  Also, use System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager instead if the Add/Remove thing doesn't work
<bazhang> !enter | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Neo_The_Anderson> Ward, but you knew that it started right after I installed. Ward, pretend I have a AC97 chipset. Tell me what to do.
<oceanvessel__> how can I gain root access on the X server
<ubuntu__> my add remove says it need to update or somthing i try to update 56% way thrigh it says connection timeed out
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: uhhh, sudo su -?
<juana> Ok I was trying to install btnx so I could use my side buttons on my mouse and I uninstalled libgtk2.0-0 somehow. So then I reinstalled it but when I rebooted my computer I go strait to the command line instead of my login screen and when i typed firefox this came up GTK- WARNING**: cannot open display. Can anyone help me restore my computer to how it was before when I could use the log in...
<juana> ...screen. Or help me fix my problem.
<opop> ShadowSniper8, are you installing 32-bit or 64-but ubuntu?
<The_Bridge> hmm,still cant access he rrot,so what should i do?
<oceanvessel__> ice weve
<ShadowSniper8> 32 bit
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: ok, did you try again? it will occasionally time out
<oceanvessel__> at the logon screen
<The_Bridge> hmm,still cant access the root,so what should i do?
<ubuntu__> ya
<Neo_The_Anderson> Ward, but you knew that it started right after I installed. Ward, pretend I have a AC97 chipset. Tell me what to do.
<oceanvessel__> not at the console
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: enter user root
<ubuntu__> i tried like 5 times
<Ward1983> Neo_The_Anderson, you have a AC97 chipset............ and it doesnt work............. all the ac97 chipsets i installed ubuntu on just worked..... so i cannot help you......
<Starnestommy> The_Bridge: what's the error message?
<schitzo> sup
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: then wait
<oceanvessel__> not allowed to
<schitzo> private
<Ward1983> i can't make it any clearer without a drawing
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: have you created a root password?
<The_Bridge> "unable to resolve the host"
<oceanvessel__> I have
<opop> ShadowSniper8, why ms virtual PC instead of, say, Virtualbox, on which bunters runs like a dream?
<norv> The_Bridge: found a ubuntu forum post about that.. reading
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: you can't make a non-responding mirror respond, and you need packages contained on it, so I don't see a solution to this problem other than patience
<ShadowSniper8> should i use virtualbox?
<Starnestommy> The_Bridge: go into recovery mode, then add "127.0.1.1 your-hostname-here" to /etc/hosts
<Neo_The_Anderson> Ward, what would you do? Be the hero here. Just guess. please ward. im begging you
<bazhang> !vm | ShadowSniper8
<ubottu> ShadowSniper8: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: why do you want to run X as root? that's very dangerous
<oceanvessel__> as this is a desktop version of Debian, no root access can be gained by default at the logon screen
<ubuntu__> so what should i do
<Ward1983> Neo_The_Anderson, and i didnt knew that, i just asked you if the error was there right after instalaltion :s
<The_Bridge> how can i go to recovery mode?
<Ice_Wewe> bazhang: Cedega is cr*p
<norv> The_Bridge: I have root enabled, though never use it unless something like that gets corrupted.. then it just saves a reboot doing init=/bin/bash
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: you can't make a non-responding mirror respond, and you need packages contained on it, so I don't see a solution to this problem other than patience
<Starnestommy> The_Bridge: reboot, hit ESC at the prompt, then select recovery mode
<genii> Ice_Wewe: Perhaps he enjoys the nice red screen
<norv> The_Bridge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<opop> ShadowSniper8, i'd recommend it, or VMware, but VB is much easier to set up.  MS VPC 2007 only supports windows products and SuSE Enterprise, AFAIK
<ubuntu__> so what do i do
<oceanvessel__> but it's annoying the fact of switching to root manually
<norv> Starnestommy: that's HALF of what is needed
<bazhang> Neo_The_Anderson: he does not know please stop asking him
<ubuntu__> w8 intell tomaro
<biouser> some Hardy upgrade issues.... my old firefox was way better what happened to my java setup?
<Neo_The_Anderson> Ok i have a very basic stupid question about the ubuntu kernels.
<ShadowSniper8> ok
<ShadowSniper8> thanks
<ubuntu__> or just forget about ubuntu
<Ice_Wewe> genii: and the inherient risks involved with screwing around as root
<opop> ShadowSniper8, even better, you could dual boot with Wubi
<opop> no partitioning required, ShadowSniper8
<bcardarella> Does anybody know how I should go about addressing usb reset errors?
<The_Bridge> okay,let me read that link first
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: perhaps, but if you find some patience you'll find that the server will respond, and life will be good
<Neo_The_Anderson> What is the difference between the generic and 386 kernels?
<ubuntu__> should i w8 like a hour
<bazhang> ShadowSniper8: wubi would be good for you
<CyberCod> I can't find where it downloads the firmware for the b43-cutter
<biouser> does ubuntu-restricted-extras still exist?
<ShadowSniper8> no, i prefer not to, because, my harddrive is a little bit full at the moment
<oceanvessel__> I know I can go ahead and look that up in GOogle but what a hassle
<bazhang> Neo_The_Anderson: generic allows dual core (uses both)
<skrag> Starnestommy: so i can capture if i run it as sudo but it freezez and i have to force quit if i use gksudo, fyi man irc lights that thing up...
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: however, to put it bluntly, you don't seem like the type to handle Ubuntu, so if you choose to keep running Vista, I would say that's best for you
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> its not that
<jlc> I am trying to install lightscribe drivers and get the error "wrong archetecture i386"  Any idea what the problem is
<Neo_The_Anderson> is generic better than 386? i have all 3 and all 3 work perfect.
<ubuntu__> there is so many bugs with ubuntu
<mevsthevoices> Anyone please help, really simple bash problem!
<opop> jlc, how are you installing the drivers?
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: no, there are so many user errors with Ubuntu
<Wyzard> jlc: Are you running amd64 Ubuntu?
<genii> jlc: You have the amd64 package/driver
<ubuntu__> im just impatiant becasue ive been on here for 4 hours
<Neo_The_Anderson> i just need help picking one. even the server kernel working on my X86 machine.
<ubuntu__> fixing problem anfter problem
<bazhang> ubuntu__: file a bug report and help us to make it better then
<biouser> what happened to java with the new firefox/hardy upgrade?
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: there are very few bugs in Ubuntu that the average user would encounter
<ubuntu__> ill try to update in a hour
<ubuntu__> and w8 for it to work
<eLeXX> bazhang I need a bit more help with the wireless
<ubuntu__> thz for your help
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: the connecting timing out is not a "bug"
<ubuntu__> bye
<mattgyver83> Hi room, what is the command that will let me see what type of wireless chipset i have in my computer?
<mevsthevoices> Anyone please help, really simple bash problem!
<oceanvessel__> can anyone help me out please??????, I've got so many questions
<Starnestommy> mevsthevoices: what problem?
<Ice_Wewe> mevsthevoices: what is?
<bazhang> eLeXX: a bit busy atm
<Neo_The_Anderson> i just need help picking one. even the server kernel working on my X86 machine.
<jappdev> mattgyver83: lspci
<opop> oceanvessel__, I have a little time
<jlc> Wyzard, I right click on it and select open with Gdebipackage installer
<mattgyver83> jappdev, thank you i could not remeber
<opop> message me, oceanvessel__
<ShadowSniper8> do you know where i would find virtualbox?
<Neo_The_Anderson> what kernel would be best on an X86?
<Phenomica> I cant seem to build the file I got from the link you sent me
<ShadowSniper8> google?
<ubuntu__> ill w8 for it to connect
<jappdev> Neo_The_Anderson: stick with generic
<genii> Neo_The_Anderson: When in doubt choose generic
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: you can't log in as root on X, it's designed that way so you don't cause irreperable damage to your system, find another way to do what you want
<bazhang> Neo_The_Anderson: generic
<mevsthevoices> Starne: I need to pipe the stdout from a bg process in to a file? Any would this work if I sent it to /dev/null (to delete it)
<Ice_Wewe> Neo_The_Anderson: Generic
<Neo_The_Anderson> generic? but 386 works and so does server. ok i will switch
<Ward1983> i share a directory, and i go to network on another PC and i can't see any trace of what i jsut shared, i cannot even see the PC which i shared the directory on, what can be wrong?
<Wyzard> jlc: The message means either than you're running amd64 and trying to install an i386 package, or running i386 and trying to install an amd64 package (not sure which)
<jlc> Wyzard, yes running AMD64 Ubuntu.
<ubuntu__> and one more question how can i get on to irc channel withput add/remove program
<Neo_The_Anderson> im switching to generic. although 386 sounds way cooler
<Ice_Wewe> ubuntu__: 'sudo apt-get install xchat'
<ubuntu__> ok
<mevsthevoices> No sound in 386
<Wyzard> jlc: You can't install an i386 .deb on amd64 Ubuntu...  do they have an amd64 .deb?
<ubuntu__> thz
<opop> Ice_Wewe, not technically true
<Starnestommy> skrag: I think I've heard about sonme people haing similar problems with wireshark
<Ice_Wewe> opop: well, for all intensive purposes...
<jlc> genii, not sure, are you asking if I downloaded the AMD64 package driver?
<oceanvessel__> ice weve, I am aware of that
<opop> intents &, but i know what you mean\
<Neo_The_Anderson> ok 1 sec. i'll download generic
<Ice_Wewe> opop: if you *really* wanted to screw it up...
<oceanvessel__> but I'd like to give it a try
<Neo_The_Anderson> can i have time?
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: why?
<jlc> Wyzard, guess not, any idea where to get it?
<Ice_Wewe> oceanvessel__: why can't you just enter your user password at the prompts and change settings there? or use sudo in a terminal?
<oceanvessel__> not worth the hassle
<Wyzard> jlc: same place you got the i386 one, I guess
<genii> jlc: You either have i386 installed and trying to install amd64 package, or you have amd64 installed and trying to install i386 package. Either way get the one for what you're running.
<Ward1983> why do i have so much problems with sharing a d@$n directory, am i too retarded to do that?
<jlc> Wyzard, not one there and I need my lightscribe.
<oceanvessel__> hey opop???, U got that??
<Ward1983> or is it jsut a bit unconventional in ubuntu?
<jlc> genii, I guess I have the i386.deb file
<Ward1983> if only someone would tell me.......
<neo_> wjhat would happen if i didn't have a kernel?
<norv> Ward1983: with what other OS?
<Starnestommy> norv: nothing would work
<opop> neo_, you wouldn't boot
<neo_> like if i un-installed them?
<Ward1983> norv, no both linux
<Starnestommy> er,
<kuma> hi, i've just reformated my fat32 partition and now i cant mount it, can somebody help me? this is the /etc/fstab  http://www.nopaste.com/p/a0puFYqIfb
<Starnestommy> neo_: nothing would work
<norv> Ward1983: network?
<Ward1983> nori, one ubuntu 7.04 qnd one 7.10
<bazhang> Ward1983: we are a bit understaffed at the moment--> the nfs gurus should be along a bit later if that helps
<Wyzard> jlc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106197
<opop> oceanvessel__, hold, please
<neo_> cool. so if i wanted to mess up my computer i could un-install the kernel??
<Wyzard> jlc: hmm, nevermind, that's outdated
<jlc> Wyzard, ty, will try it.
<Starnestommy> neo_: it might not let you uninstall it
<Ward1983> bazhang, sure, its just very frustrating for me that im unable to do such a simple task
<oceanvessel__> you wanted to make sure you got that
<bazhang> neo_: doesnt work like taht
<Wyzard> jlc: anyway, the Lightscribe driver for Linux is closed-source, I believe
<jlc> Wyzard, ok
<mevsthevoices> I need to pipe the stdout from a bg process in to a file without suspending te process? Any would this work if I sent it to /dev/null (to delete it). Anyone know how?
<Ward1983> nori, how do you mean?
<Ward1983> nori, sorry wrong highlight
<neo_> wasn't palnning on it anyway. just curious, thats all.
<jlc> Wyzard, meaning???
<Ward1983> norv, how do you mean?
<skrag> so say i run ifconfig and i see an un-familiar eth0:avshi in the list, is this somone attached to my computer?
<bazhang> skrag: no
<norv> Ward1983: are you sharing them over a network or dual booting?
<Wyzard> jlc: meaning that if they don't provide an amd64 version of it, there's nothing you can do about it
<Starnestommy> skrag: no, it's just another interface
<neo_> what is the difference between X86 and i386?
<cintia> hi somone asleep?
<Ward1983> norv, im sharing the folders over a network offcourse yes, between a 7.10 and 7.04 machine
<skrag> i guess i dont understand waht an "interface" is
<Starnestommy> neo_: they're the same
<opop> oceanvessel__, what are you trying to solve?
<norv> Ward1983: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<neo_> so why have 2 different kernels for the same thing?
<Starnestommy> skrag: it's a device that connects to the internet
<cintia> ive some questions
<Ward1983> cintia, you can jsut qsk your question
<cintia> ok
<bruce_> hi, so total linux newb here, i was wondering if someone could help me get my monitor running at its native res
<opop> neo_, the newer kernel might break something that used to work, so they give you a reversion option, an older, more stable kernel
<cintia> ivim new here
<skrag> starnestommy: from my machine out? does it allow access into my machine?
<jlc> Wyzard, any idea who might be able to adapt it, re-write it...
<norv> Ward1983: then once it's installed, it should start automatically.
<mevsthevoices> burce_ sure
<oceanvessel__> I'm just trying to be able to get clicking capability after doing xrandr on my tablet pc
<Wyzard> jlc: the company that provides it; they're the only ones who have the source code
<CyberCod> think I found the firmware needed   wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<cintia> well im install my nvidia drivers whith envy
<Starnestommy> skrag: it allows access both ways, but you can firewall them
<norv> Ward1983: on the other machine, sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<oceanvessel__> already compile driver and applied patch
<cintia> but now my kubuntu is gooing really slow
<Ward1983> cintia, no problem thats why i tell :) people here apprcieate it if you ask right away
<bazhang> !envy | cintia
<ubottu> cintia: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<jlc> Wyzard, I might be able to reverse engineer it
<neo_> ok im switching to 386 to generic kernel right now
<Ward1983> norv, thats allready done
<The_Bridge> hey guys,i finally solved the sudo problem,thank you all
<The_Bridge> :)
<opop> oceanvessel__, so, you mean you flipped your tablet pc and now you can't click?
<norv> Ward1983: can you ping the box?
<CyberCod> Phenomica: are you on an ubuntu machine now?
<neo_> ok im switching to 386 to generic kernel right now
<Wyzard> jlc: If you have experience doing that sort of thing, feel free, and document what you find
<Ward1983> norv, offcourse, im connected with it even
<cintia> ok
<Phenomica> Im on both
<neo_> .17 right or .16??
<mevsthevoices> 386 has sound bugs for some hardy configs
<bazhang> 16 neo_
<Ward1983> norv, trough both ssh and vnc
<cintia> what can i do so?
<CyberCod> which one are you online with?
<Phenomica> I tried making the file though, but it didnt compile at all
<Phenomica> XP Laptop
<neo_> im installing the 17 right now.
<neo_> oh shoootttttt!!!!!!!!!
<jlc> Wyzard, I just don't know what to change.
<bruce_> voices is there a way to start a private chat?
<norv> Ward1983: no, through only ssh.. using scp
<Phenomica> Trying to create a shared internet connection, so I atleast get wired connection
<opop> oceanvessel__, what tablet are you using?
<CyberCod> can you burn disks or use a usb drive to transfer files?
<Phenomica> Yea
<neo_> bazhang am i in trouble?
<CyberCod> download this     http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<cintia> Ward1983: i did that becouse i wanted to run compiz
<bazhang> neo_: 17? there is no such thing
<Ward1983> norv, im just saying im conencted to it, so yes, i can piung it
<mevsthevoices> Uhh I dunno lets try
<cintia> but everithin go wrong
<neo_> yes there is. pre-released updates
<Paddy_EIRE> !upgrade > Paddy_EIRE
<Phenomica> Got it
<bazhang> neo_: best to go for 16
<mevsthevoices> bruce_ did you get that?
<Ward1983> cintia, normqlly you should instqll the nvidia driver trough system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<neo_> ok i'll downgrade after i finsih installing the 17
<oceanvessel__> cx2735m gateway
<oceanvessel__> opop
<opop> rog
<bruce_> i see your private message
<Ward1983> cintia, sorry for the typos i recently changed keyboard layout
<neo_> bazhang, are you a developer?
<bruce_> not anything else, not sure what you were referring to
<norv> Ward1983: scp norv@eeenon:file1.cpp code.cpp
<bazhang> neo_: haha no
<oceanvessel__> with FPI2004
<oceanvessel__> not a wacom
<neo_> ur very smart
<mevsthevoices> my im popped up?
<cintia> don worry Ward1983
<bruce_> no dont think so?
<bruce_> lol
<mevsthevoices> Grrr
<norv> Ward1983: is that what you are looking to do?
<neo_> bazhang you sure 16 not 17? 17 is newer.
<bruce_> i see your private message, thats about it
<bruce_> im firewalled right now
<neo_> why wouldn't i want the newer one?
<mevsthevoices> Shouldn't matter
<bazhang> neo_: newer is not always better :)
<neo_> no??
<Ward1983> norv, the goal of sharing the directory is because i want to backup an image to it from a comt with only one (good as full) halddrive
<bruce_> i'm  using xchat, does that make a difference
<Phenomica> brb'
<mevsthevoices> Shouldn't
<neo_> im using xchat gnome. gnome what m saying?
<Ward1983> norv, because the comp has no place i need to backup tha images to another comp ver network, which apperantly is rocketscience for some insane reason
<DefineKThyne> can i get DRM media streams to run in firefox?
<cintia> Ward1983: before doing that my kubuntu was ok!
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: maybe
<Ward1983> norv, forgive my frustration
<mevsthevoices> bruce_: anyway whats the problem?
<norv> Ward1983: then you just do it backwards :P
<SeaPhor> cintia, please listen to Ward1983 , I had used envy when i first started and i'm still cleaning up the mess it left behind
<Ward1983> cintia, oh oops its kubuntu, no experience with that one
<CyberCod> Phenomica:    http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/b43-fwcutter   get all the dependencies too
<Ward1983> cintia, try #kubuntu
<bruce_> so I can't get my monitor to run at native res
<norv> Ward1983: wait, are you using kubuntu?
<cached> what group do i add a user to so that he has sudo access?
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: can you give me some pointers? i already have all the codecs and restricted extras installed.
<mevsthevoices> You should be able too
<bazhang> bruce_: sure you can
<Ward1983> norv, offcourse not, but cintia is
<bruce_> 1680x1050 is my native res, 1280x800 is all I can see
<Starnestommy> cached: admin
<mevsthevoices> Ohh
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: what drm--link and I will test
<mevsthevoices> Ok I had the exact same problem
<mevsthevoices> Your on gutsy?
<norv> Ward1983: meh, all I know is command line and KDE really
<bruce_> i've looked around a little, i tried using the xorg automatic config utility, but that didnt catch it
<Ward1983> norv, how do you mean backwards?
<norv> Ward1983: forgive me if I am confusing
<bruce_> yes 8.10 lts, with nvidia drivers
<Trizzle> can anyone tell me how to reset the root password on a fresh install?
<bruce_> which didnt work yesterday, but now do :)
<Starnestommy> Trizzle: there is no root password
<acegikm2> I'm looking at picking up a canon pixma mp970, is it going to be as difficult to get working with hardy as my initial googling suggests?
<norv> Ward1983: scp norv@eeenon:code.cpp file1.cpp
<bazhang> Trizzle: there isnt one
<John_S> I've had two programs that give me a similar error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<Trizzle> oh, well thanks :)
<mevsthevoices> Wait your on hardy?
<John_S> Has anyone seen this type of error?
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: i'm just asking for a friend who asked me, tbh.
<bruce_> oh yah
<bazhang> acegikm2: best check the forums on that
<bruce_> sorry hardy
<mevsthevoices> Okie doke, if autoconfig doesn't catch it you need to go put in a mode line. Which is just loads of fun
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: no idea without a link-->ask your friend for the link
<tubatedd> Need help with getting graphics to work in ubuntu!
<Ward1983> norv, ok please read this, its the second time i'm gonna explain this: the ultimate goal is to backup images from my partitions on the HD of my old computer, onto my new one over network, my old comp has NO space left for the images (not even for one)
<acegikm2> bazhang: ok cheers
<bazhang> bruce_: what does sudo displayconfig-gtk do (and then restart X)
<bruce_> just to double check though, i ran $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<bruce_> i can try that
<Ward1983> norv, so your command is of no use to me since i cannot create the images locally, nospace
<bazhang> bruce_: that no longer does much in hardy
<ChrisUSB> hola!
<bruce_> ahhh...
<DefineKThyne> bazhang:  i'll take a look around, i think i remember what she was talking about. in the meantime, what has an effect on whether or not the stream will work?
<CyberCod> Phenomica:  you still around?
<bruce_> so i was reading an old guide :)
<norv> Ward1983: umm, you are copying to another machine
<mevsthevoices> Yea
<catron> I am having a problem with synaptic (and any other installer of that nature that downloads files)
<bruce_> ill try that and let you know
<tubatedd> how can i do the "ubuntu setup" of graphics?
<catron> apt-get works fine though
<bazhang> bruce_: more like the guides have not bee n updated but yes
<Ward1983> norv, i need to make the image from the old machine, onto the new one
<norv> Ward1983: eeenon is the computer with space
<mevsthevoices> !modeline
<ubottu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, do you have a larger HD available, to ghost the image to?
<Ward1983> norv, eeenon? :s
<tubatedd> i mean.. what should i type to configure the resolution and graphics card type in ubunty=?
<osmosis> any help with this?  http://dpaste.com/48066/
<foxhop> I'm having trouble with VirtualBOX
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: no time for an inchannel tutorial sorry-->if you get the link let me know however
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, i just have plenty of space on my new comp, and none on the old one, and the old one needs to be backupped
<catron> anyone know why it can't connect to the hardy servers?
<foxhop> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<norv> Ward1983: asus eee, heard of those?
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, i have no HD i can put onto the old comp
<meuerro> tubatedd, you have to edit xorg.conf
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, i mean no extra
<bazhang> foxhop install them
<Ward1983> norv, nope
<norv> Ward1983: PM please, for things likely not of interest to others
<foxhop> Shouldn't that be installed automatically bazhang?
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: thats fine. Do you think could you give me an idea where to look for a tutorial then?
<bazhang> foxhop: different kernels need different ones
<Ward1983> norv, ok saw your PM
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: what is the drm type
<tubatedd> meuerro: ok. but isnt there any install programs that can help me detect and install the graphics resolution and the card? (i got G35)
<norv> Ward1983: super ultraportable laptops which are horrible for carpal tunnel
<catron> so...
<foxhop> bazhang: do you know which I would need?
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: i think she was working with an encrypted WMV
<foxhop> Intel x64 bit
<john> so I just had a crazy idea, would it be possible to make a laptop touchpad function purely as a scroll wheel?  You know how if you move your finger on the right side it will scroll up and down, could you make it so it would d othat for the entirety of the pad and also move left and right?  It would be awesome to pan around documents with that
<MagoonD> what can I use as an itunes equivalent in ubuntu gutsy?
<bazhang> foxhop: the one that matches your kernel
<Ward1983> norv, what do horrible laptops have to do with sharing a folder of backup up my old system :p
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, $20 will get you a IDE/SATA-to-USB device to mount a HD as an external if you just want to transfer files?
<bazhang> MagoonD: there are several
<meuerro> tubatedd, I have no idea of what problem you have, nor your current setup, therefore can't know what you are trying to fix
<dabbill> I made a boo boo and cant seem to fix it. I installed beta drivers off nvidia.com and now i cant get any drivers to work and get me out of low graphics mode.
<MagoonD> bazhang, which one do you recommend?
<DefineKThyne> MagoonD: i think iTunes was just made WINE compatible, but i'm not sure
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, not needed, i have a network
<foxhop> Bazhang: How would I find a list of modules so I could match it up?
<bazhang> !players | MagoonD see here
<ubottu> MagoonD see here: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> foxhop: in synaptic
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, if i cannot even backup my stuff over network in a none insane way im going back to windows
<edd_> hello there!!
<catron> you guys are no help :(
<cached> Is there a way to ease the password restrictions on my system?
<bruce_> bazhang you still there
<bazhang> Ward1983: please dont do that we need you here
<cached> as in, i really don't care if someone has the password hithere
<meuerro> cached: depends what you want to unrestrict
<bazhang> yes bruce_
<bruce_> so i ran the command you suggested, it basically opens a dialog for screen and graphics preferences
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, can you not see your shared directories thru the network?
<meuerro> cached: not caring about passwords and permissions, usually leads to troubles
<bruce_> still doesnt give me an option for the correct res, but this seems to let you choose your monitor
<dabbill> I made a boo boo and cant seem to fix it. I installed beta drivers off nvidia.com and now i cant get any drivers to work and get me out of low graphics mode. How can i get back to the restricted driver in Hardy?
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, correct
<_adriaan_> bazhang: wow, you really do work 24/7. I should really keep that in mind.
<bazhang> bruce_: this is hardy?
<bruce_> yes
<bruce_> sorry if i didnt mention that
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, what file sys is the old hd?
<catron> :(:(
<norv> Ward1983: SeaPhor: they aren't shared directories are they? I thought you were just connecting via ssh
<bazhang> bruce_:  you may want to try envyng-gtk
<gimplandecker> to all: can i restore deleted files from home/(mypcname/Desktop i got a mistake
<bazhang> _adriaan_: :]
<cached> why is g0ph3r too simple a password :\
<meuerro> dabbill: is synaptic working? if so, use that
<bruce_> isn't that for video drivers?
<Ward1983> bazhang, im not giving up this easy, im jsut frustrated because its such a simple task and i cant do it
<bazhang> cached easy to brute force
<norv> SeaPhor: Ward1983: fs format doesn't matter, it's being done over the network.. so you would be using sshfs
<gimplandecker> i use sudo rm -r *
<Ward1983> bazhang, frustrated people say stuff they dont mean
<dabbill> meuerro, what driver do i need to install with that for a 8800GT, and what do i need to remove?
<DefineKThyne> bazhang: couldn't she maybe run the stream through a browser on WINE?
<bazhang> Ward1983: in another hour or so--> some really smart people should arrive
<Trizzle> Well, I just made the switch to Ubuntu from windows and I have to say....I dig it so far.  Now lets see if I can get everything working
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, well technically yes, but permissions do matter
<tubatedd> meuerro:  my problem is that when i want to select resolution, i can only select up to 1600. And my screen and graphics card (which is intel G35) supports 1920 resolution. can you help now?
<zChris> dabbill: Ubuntu should fix everythin automaticly
<Ward1983> norv, sshfs , what is that? (i know what ssh is)
<dabbill> zChris, so far its not
<norv> Ward1983: tar czvf images.tar.gz dir_with_images
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, how do you mean?
<zChris> dabbill: weird, did it for me :)
<cached> this really isn't something requiring much security. not more than 3 people will even know this machine exists :\
<meuerro> tubatedd, did you already try searching your graphcard model on the forums?
<bazhang> gimplandecker: please dont suggest that here without warnings attached
<catron> wtf
<Ward1983> norv, im not sure how you mean that and where to run it from, etc
<norv> Ward1983: scp images.tar.gz user@other_computer:images.tar.gz
<catron> I cannot dl any updates from apt-get, synaptic, etc
<meuerro> tubatedd,  otherwise do a search on synaptic for "intel" and read each package's infos
<Takalius> darrend, are you there?
<catron> I am connected to the internet (talking to you guys)
<norv> Ward1983: you know where your image directory is, right?
<bazhang> DefineKThyne: really need to know drm type thanks
<Ward1983> norv, only i dont have images.tar.gz, i dont have any room for it
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, is there a router involved or thru a switch?
<norv> Ward1983: oh, duh, sorry
<The_Bridge> why's it take like years for kde based apps like kopete and amarok to open?
<zChris> catron: what error do you get then ?
<edd_> hi!... does anybody know how to make a .lo file?...
<catron> Unable to connect
<gimplandecker> before i want to delete files from trash use > cd .Trash / sudo rm -r* it works but i want to see the function,twice and hit enter so my folders gone from my desktop
<meuerro> dabbill: use synaptic to look up the manufacturers name
<catron> 1 sec will get specific
<Ward1983> norv, lol no problem its late :) (at least here in belgium it is)
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, router but it has a built-in switch so its trough the switch, only
<TooFly> what internet browser do you guys use?
<neo_> hell0
<norv> Ward1983: well then scp images_directory username@other_computer:/put/images/here
<meuerro> dabbill, you'll get 2 or 3 packs at most, each with the models they're useful for indicated in the info
<dabbill> meuerro, i installed nvidia_new but still not working
<neo_> i love you all. my sound works
<Starnestommy> TooFly: mostly firefox
<neo_> MY SOUND WORKS!! I LOVE YOU ALL!
<norv> Ward1983: i take it you know where these images are stored
<zChris> neo_: what was the prob?
<bazhang> !yay | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Glad you made it! :-)
<MagoonD> i need an ipod manager that also lets me manage playlists on my ipod, i tried audacious and rhythm they dont let me manage my plalists
<pwn247> Firefox owns all
<TooFly> hmm, ok
<neo_> bad kernel i guess
<edd_> anybody??... know .lo files??
<bazhang> MagoonD: then amarok (hardy?)
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, so the port is open and ,,, you can see the files ,,, ?
<Starnestommy> TooFly: but links2, w3m, elinks, lynx, konqueror, opera, and epiphany also exist
<meuerro> dabbill: once you have the correct drivers, if the resolution is not supported, you have to open xorg.conf and add it manually in the appropriate section
<Ward1983> norv, if i COPY the images that means i have them on the machine, which is impossible to to room restrictions
<edd_> please!!
<catron> zChris: many errors like these: http://rafb.net/p/ZelGuj17.html
<neo_> i switched from .16 386 to .17 generic
<edd_> its important!!!
<opop> oceanvessel__, you stil here?
<gimplandecker> i stop it now with exit so my picfolders are save ist there any option or is -r a prompt result
<Ward1983> norv, the hd is full...
<TooFly> I'm new to Ubuntu, and am having problems with the majority of web pages
<bazhang> !helpme | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<TooFly> They connect, but won't load.
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, i cannot even see the new comp
<dabbill> meuerro, xorg.conf is stup correctly, but it wont load nvidia module, keeps going to vesa
<neo_> i switched from .16 386 to .17 generic
<pwn247> TooFly, what browser?
<TooFly> I have disabled IPv6 on my system and in firefox, and it hasn't helped.
<Gramble> sup peeps
<TooFly> Firefox.
<norv> Ward1983: well then scp -r images_directory username@other_computer:put/images/here
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, yet i have a directory shared on it, and i added my comp to the hosts that are allowed to access it
<norv> Ward1983: small correction
<bazhang> hello Gramble
<pwn247> Have you made any changes in the about:config Firefox menus?
<neo_> i would suggest making a notice about audio problems on .16 386 kernels
<opop> oceanvessel__, known bug, see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763380&highlight=fpi2004
<Gramble> anybody know if NO PUBLIC KEY is fatal
<Gramble> bazhang: hey again :-)
<tessa> no "export" in ubuntu ?
<norv> Ward1983: you said you could SHELL TO IT.. now you claim you can't see it at all?
<TooFly> pwn247: Yeah, I changed the ipv6ignore to true
<bazhang> norv: please calm down
<Gramble> NO PUBLIC KEY in apt-get
<Ward1983> norv, again i have no room for the images so i cannot make them and then copy them, they need to be made onto the new comp directly
<norv> bazhang: sorry
<catron> anything zChris???
<meuerro> dabbill, you mean _both_ the resolution you want, and the name of the package you installed for the driver are specified and marked as active in xorg.conf?
<neo_> i would suggest making a notice about audio problems on .16 386 kernels
<pwn247> TooFly: change it back to normal- to it's default value.
<dabbill> meuerro, yes
<zChris> bil9000: you have to /msg nickserv identify password to do priv .)
<norv> Ward1983: on the old computer, can you see the new computer?
<TooFly> OK, but I had the same problem before that change. I changed it to try to fix it =/
<tessa> how do I set JAVA_HOME in ubuntu ?
<neo_> i have a audio question not problem
<MagoonD> bazhang, i am trying that one right now
<Ward1983> norv, nope, but i can ping it, etc
<bazhang> neo_: what is it
<pwn247> TooFly, if it doesn't work you should give a go at making a new Firefox Profile.
<Starnestommy> tessa: the "export" command does exist in ubuntu
<meuerro> dabbill, you did log out and log back in after making the changes, right?
<insomnia_> anybody know how to enable *.avi?
<norv> Ward1983: can you shell to the new?
<dabbill> meuerro, fully restarted computer
<tessa> Starnestommy: ...well... my systems tells me it aint there
<sebsebseb> insomnia:  which version of Ubuntu
<norv> Ward1983: ssh username@new
<Ward1983> norv, yep i can do that
<norv> Ward1983: so you can see it
<TooFly> pwn247: Ok, how do I do that? Also, I ran an offline install since in the past my install would hang at "Configuring apt...". Could this be the culprit?
<tessa> sudo:export: command not found
<meuerro> dabbill, then I'm out of options :( but I'm just a newbie :)
<sebsebseb> insomnia:  AVI is propritary and when you click on one it should say about installing the programs you need to play AVI
<Starnestommy> tessa: I think it's a builtin shell command.
<norv> Ward1983: scp -r images_directory username@new:put/images/here
<Ward1983> norv, yep, but not trough "network" in "places"
<neo_> ALSA vs OSS vs ESD vs Nvidia CK8 vs Nvidia CK8 - IEC958
<norv> Ward1983: if that does not work, give me the error message
<fiyawerx> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pwn247> TooFly: Try going, within Firefox, to Help > Check for Updates
<TooFly> pwn247: Ok
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, ok, this is off the wall but,,, any possibility that old pc is infected and port is in use by a re-director? other than that i would have to see a netstat output from the old machine to begin,,,sorry, i'm not a guru, just good at end-resu;ts
<Starnestommy> tessa: try sudo bash -c "export JAVA_HOME=<value for JAVA_HOME>"
<bazhang> !best | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<insomnia_> sebsebseb: thank you
<TooFly> pwn247: The option is grayed out
<neo_> what is the diffence between ALSA and OSS?
<sebsebseb> insomnia: np
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, no its not infected, i allways have this problem, with any PC
<neo_> i know what they stand for
<sebsebseb> insomnia:  no problem
<pwn247> TooFly: Okay, make a new Firefox Profile through the instructions at this link... http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Profiles
<Starnestommy> neo_: they're different sound systems
<foxhop> ﻿bazhang: I installed the generic module, still not working
<iago1981> status: Brightness Issue still not resolved! Anyway, I have 1.5GB of music on another computer, and I am lacking a flash drive, but I do have a crossover cable, Ubuntu recognizes my other laptop I think...and it sees windows networks, but it doesn't see the shared files. ANy way I can toss my files across the crossover cable?
<bazhang> neo_: you wish a link? wikipedia has alot on that
<TooFly> pwn247: Ok. What is your thinking behind this? (just curious).
<foxhop> VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<Ward1983> norv, sorry i dont think thats a good way, i want more then a file backup
<neo_> ALSA and OSS? ok. one more thing. is there any such thing as ALSO?
<Ward1983> norv, need to be able to place it back
<pwn247> TooFly: it's a Mozilla link, just something I keep bookmarked for safe keeping in case my Firefox gets mucked up. ;)
<bazhang> neo_: no ;]
<r00tintheb0x> lol @ Is there any such thing as ALSO?
<Bodsda> neo_: also is a word
<r00tintheb0x> lauls
<neo_> llol
<Bodsda> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<SeaPhor> Ward1983, then I'm sorry bro, I tried what i know and "ain't gonna blow any smoke" i wish i could help
<pwn247> ubottu owned you guys.
<insomnia_> what type of shell does ubuntu use? and does it vary with version?
<Ward1983> norv, i allready have a good tool for backups i just need to damn folder shared so i can make my backup[ to it
<linkinxp> hello i just got an update to update the kernel to .17 and i did but it still shows the version as 16 wonder why???
<iago1981> lol ubottu is a noob! OMG ROFLMAO :-P (kidding)
<Bodsda> pwn247: thats what he's there for ;~)
<r00tintheb0x> It was a joke Bodsda
<pwn247> Bobsda: you betcha.
<TooFly> pwn247: I see. I have a fresh install of Ubuntu (firefox packaged), no changes! Is it still necessary to make a new profile.
<norv> Ward1983: oh, what program for backups?
<Starnestommy> insomnia_: bash, although initramfs prompts use busybox
<bazhang> linkinxp: you need to restart for that
<Ward1983> SeaPhor, no problem
<r00tintheb0x> Jesus... you LOL natzi.
<linkinxp> bazhang,  i did
<Ward1983> norv, nothing that has built-in network capabillity
<fiyawerx> lol @ lol nazi
<Ward1983> norv, mondo
<pwn247> TooFly: if your original Firefox install somehow gets mucked up, it's always good to just throw in a new profile. It wipes out any about:config edits and malicious addons.
<insomnia_> starnestommy: thanks
<neo_> why are we talking about nazis in here?
<r00tintheb0x> Ha!
<iago1981> r00tintheb0x: you would have a much more hilarious name if it was "Itsmyrootinabox"
<Bodsda> bazhang: would he need to install headers for the new kernel?
<r00tintheb0x> Word iago1981
<bazhang> neo_: dont feed the troll
<r00tintheb0x> I cant be THAT creative though, its a fam chan.
<r00tintheb0x> =)
<Got> sorry baz
<ouellettesr> Hello anyone know how to convert a .3g2 file?
<opop> i made the mistake of buying a usb n-card at the local office supply store...
<iago1981> yeah, talk about how I can connect XP to Ubuntu using a crossover cable
<norv> Ward1983: sorry, all I use is rsync and it's bound to be over your head (it's a command line tool)
<biouser> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<dimedo> hey there, is there any way to download sources or installing local .deb packages with aptitude?
<biouser> after hardy upgrade
<MagoonD> what the heck no matter what program i use to manage my ipod on ubuntu gutsy i cannot manage the ipod playlists
<opop> it doesn't even have 64-bit winders drivers.
<cycom> norv: ooooh, harsh :)
<bazhang> Ward1983: rsync and sbackup are good
<dasguy> hi
<pwn247> To be honest, guys, I'm on WinXP at the moment -_-.
<Ward1983> bazhang, will check sbackup
<oceanvessel__> thanks opop, I'm sohack by the way
<jappdev> ouellettesr: mencoder?
<oceanvessel__> on that thread
<fiyawerx> dimedo, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Ward1983> norv, i used rsync once on my PDA which runs debian, but i dont remember anymore how
<fiyawerx> rsync has some good examples in its man page
<dasguy> i'm currently running ubuntu as a live cd on my laptop, so i can backup files over the network to my pc
<norv> cycom: well, it is harder than just doing a remote copy :P which i thought was the original goal, not keeping a backup updated
<Ward1983> bazhang, will look into sbackup, didnt came across the name
<bruce_> bazhang sorry i tried running envyng but no luck
<dasguy> i've managed to get an ftp server open on my windows box and i'm transferring that way
<MagoonD> i need an ipod manager that also lets me manage playlists on my ipod, i tried audacious, banshee and rhythm they dont let me manage my plalists
<norv> Ward1983: and it'd also likely require installing it on the old computer :)
<TeMagic> hi everyboidy! I have a couple of problems I would really appreciate some help with...
<cycom> norv: hehe
<dimedo> fiyawerx: sure, i know that way, but if additional dependencies have to be installed, it would be nice if aptitude would know about that to clean up unused stuff if i have to remove that package later on
<dasguy> but it's proving really slow and unreliable :(
<Ward1983> norv, lol thats no problem offcourse
<bazhang> bruce_: with a restart?
<jappdev> MagoonD; Amarok or Rythmbox
<meuerro> MagoonD, try Gtkpod
<cached> is it possible to have ssh working on multiple ports?
<dasguy> i fear my plea for help is being lost 8D
<biouser> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<biouser> after hardy upgrade
<taidaishar> can anyone help me get a broadcom wireless card working?
<bruce_> well i tried installing yesterday and it didnt work, actually made things worse
<fiyawerx> dimedo, how would aptitude know about a regular deb's depencies if it wasn't in the repo
<Ward1983> bazhang, sbackups info looks very promising, will try it
<bazhang> dasguy: we need tons more info to help
<norv> Ward1983: sshfs is one of the few options, which mounts a remote directory
<fiyawerx> don't think the info is in a deb itself
<bruce_> today i tried using hte built in install for the propierty Nvidia drivers
<fiyawerx> most apps will tell you what they need tho, not too hard to install usually
<bazhang> Ward1983: its little known but fairly nice
<bruce_> and now it works, it boots and the screen displays ok, and now desktop affects are enabled
<bruce_> so i think my graphics driver is ok
<dimedo> fiyawerx: as far as i know the deps are noted inside the packages
<fiyawerx> ah, not sure
<meuerro> I'd confirm that
<foxhop> ﻿bazhang - The error was false!  The true problem was that my user wasn't added to the vboxusers group
<meuerro> more than once I've downloaded a deb
<bazhang> bruce_: great news
<foxhop> ﻿bazhang: Thanks for the assistance though
<meuerro> and right clicking on it, it would tell me if there were dependencies missing
<bazhang> foxhop: you got it? nicely done
<bruce_> but the screen res still wont go up to my native :)
<foxhop> : )
<taidaishar> can someone explain the b43-fwcutter thingy to me please?
<fiyawerx> meuerro, good to know thanks
<TooFly> Question: I have a fresh install of Ubuntu (offline install, so didn't 'Configure apt'). I am having problems loading the large majority of web pages. Can anyone help?
<bruce_> so now there's something wrong with the monitor config it hink
<bazhang> bruce_: add the modelines then to your xorg
<TooFly> pwn247: Making a new profile did not help, unfortunately
<MagoonD> when I am installing amarok i get this error http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.3/libpq5_8.3.0-1~gutsy1_i386.deb not found 404
<bruce_> what do i need at those lines,
<bruce_> my xorg seems weird, it doesnt detect anything
<arvind_khadri> TooFly, web pages aint related to apt
<kontrol> hello.. can someone help me? ican't make my ndiswrapper module to work
<fiyawerx> bruce_, what kind of card?
<meuerro> fiyawerx, right clicking on a deb should offer the option "open with gdebi package installer", which will also allow you to install required dependencies before installing the package you have at hand
<bazhang> TooFly: edit sources.list then update and upgrade and try again
<kontrol> i type modinfo mdiswrapper and it show module's info
<TooFly> bazhang: Sorry, I am new... could you explain a little more?
<kontrol> but i can't see my wireless card in ifconfig
<bruce_> oh hmm
<kontrol> can some please help me?
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, try modprobe
<biouser> excuse me, anyone know of an easy fix here
<dimedo> fiyawerx: it seems that the apt system isn't complete at the moment, aptitudes auto cleanup is very nice but there seem to be a lot of ways to get that all fucked up
<biouser> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<biouser> after hardy upgrade
<bruce_> after i ran that command you said earlier, it seems to look more how i'd expect
<kontrol> i already did modprobe ndiswrapper
<bruce_> just reopened it
<fiyawerx> bruce_, nvidia?
<bruce_> so do i just need to add the correct res/refresh to the modes line?
<nomi> I am trying to share a folder via network but get this error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares
<TeMagic> Does enybody here know how to change the color of the text on the upper bar from black to for instance white?
<bruce_> yes, 8800gts 320MB
<fiyawerx> bruce_, same card as me
<bazhang> bruce as well as the 1900xwhatever you wanted
<fiyawerx> bruce_, use nvidia-settings to make it easy for you
<CaBlGuY> I'm having an issue with Nvidia drivers on an alienware laptop, anyone help me out?
<fiyawerx> it opens a windows like graphical display control panel
<nomi> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<bruce_> but i think it may be related to my monitor as well as the video driver
<bazhang> TeMagic: themes
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: i already did modprobe ndiswrapper
<bruce_> is that a utility or a xorg setting
<TooFly> bazhang: what do you mean by 'edit sources.list'?
<nomi> how to I share a folder on network
<fiyawerx> the video driver in restricted works perfect for the 8800gts 320
<norv> Ward1983: sorry if I couldn't help you.. google sshfs if sbackup doesn't work out (I've never set it up, I'm too lazy)
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, do lsmod and check whether the module is being used or not
<fiyawerx> i installed that, then installed nvidia-settings, and used that to set up my 24 inch / 19 inch dual setup
<fiyawerx> no manual config was necessary
<TeMagic> bazhang: is that emerald theme manager?
<Pelo> anyone else getting update checks every hour or so on hardy ?
<caexo> wow... that alt-tab interface freaks out, flickers like mad when i switch between open dirs or whatever
<bazhang> toofly sudo apt-get install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and tell us the url
<CaBlGuY> anyone??
<friedtofu> Pelo: well. you could just turn it off
<bruce_> installed what? the driver?
<bouma> good morning/arvo everyone, im about to embark on a fun and enticing experiment. to get a friend, who wants to know more about computers, to install ubuntu. im really loving 7.10 and 8.04 i used to use gentoo and i need them for fortran/lapack stuff, but ubuntu saves time :)
<bruce_> and then nvidia-settings?
<Flank> when my computer freezes, is there some sort of log i can look at to see what went wrong
<CaBlGuY> !alienware
<ubottu> Factoid alienware not found
<dabbill> any one know how to remove drivers that were installed from the nvidia installer?
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: it says ndiswrapper      244736 0
<Pelo> friedtofu, where ?  I know about daily checks but this is the first time in two years I'Ve seen hourly
<arvind_khadri> !ot | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kontrol> i guess that means its not used
<bazhang> CaBlGuY: it may take more than 2 minutes to get an answer
<taidaishar> does anyone here have a broadcom wireless card?
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: it's not used! what can i do?
<CaBlGuY> bazhang:  yea, thanks for stating the obvious.. ;)
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, there are columns when you enter it...its not being use...
<Pelo> !broadcom | taidaishar
<ubottu> taidaishar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<smmagic> Hi, is there anyway to make emesene and deluge start when I open ubuntu
<friedtofu> Pelo: well. look for "sessions" and "services" you could just turn off automatic update checking and check manually via terminal ... i'd rather prefer that since it wont constantly check
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, ndis for what??
<cancu> does anyone know any good hash function for strings???
<bouma> ubottu: arvind_khadri: ok yes, my question is, can i easily install a stock version of msoffice. its ms office2000 premium, using wine, under gentoo
<bazhang> CaBlGuY: so saying anyone will speed things up
<dabbill> hurm nice, i get the nvidia logo on startup, but then it goes to a funky screen with Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode thats mostly off the screen.
<smmagic> Hi, is there anyway to make emesene and deluge start when I open ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> bouma, we have open office why not that??? same funtionalities
<nwidger> has anyone here had problems using crossover office in 8.04?
<Pelo> ok later
<cancu> does anyone know any good hash function for strings???
<cancu> :)
<friedtofu> smmagic: go to your Sessions in your administration thing - add in "deluge" and "emesene" to startup
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: because i can't make my realtek wireless card to work!! and i read some post about getting it done with ndiswrapper
<TooFly> bazhang: I did sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and it output a few things, then "E: couldn't find package pastebinit"
<bazhang> !repeat | cancu
<ubottu> cancu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, for what are you using the ndiswrapper
<smmagic> Thankyou very much friedtofu
<Flank> after my ubuntu 8.04 freezes is there a log i can see to find out what went wrong
<skrag> what is the tracker-applet running as a process on my heron? what does it do?
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: for my realtek wireless card to work!!
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, ok your card number and the ubuntu version
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: ubuntu hardy, realtek 8187b
<bouma> ubottu: arvind_khadri: cause i feel that if i could step my friend through that then there is literally nothing else that they use xp for. infact most of the needs they satisfy with xp. would be better served with ubuntu, from installation onwards
<Suture> Just a quick question, is there ANY way of getting rid of mouseacceleration in Ubuntu?
<fiyawerx> bruce_, yeah, I installed the drivers from the repo (nvidia-glx-new), then nvidia-settings, and then sudo nvidia-settings
<neo_> remember me?
<arvind_khadri> kontrol jus a min
<meuerro> Flank, it should be in /var/logs
<friedtofu> Suture: cant you just play around with your mouse settings?
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: ok thanks
<neo_> is any yellow guys in here?
<Suture> friedtofu, no it wont disable it. Where it says mouse acceleration, its actually the mouse sensitivity in Ubuntu
<bazhang> TooFly: you need to open the sources.list file gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # in front of the repos then save it hit reload then try again to upgrade
<Suture> ANd the sensitivity bar, doesnt do anything at all
<Ward1983> bazhang, is it ok to just put / as the dir to backup?
<bouma> ubottu: arvind_khadri: yes i could use openoffice, but i am pretty sure wine now runs office2000 really really well. so i just ask, is it possible to use it, in an easy to use, preferably gui way .. eg from add/remove (synaptic ?)
<LinkNeoby> hi...anyone know software that can convert flv to avi?
<jappdev> LinkNeoby: mencoder
<neo_> link try kino
<Flank> meuerro witch log exactly (auth,deamon...)
<arvind_khadri> bouma, you need to get wine from the repos...
<bazhang> sbackup? it should do what you wish afaik
<jappdev> LinkNeoby: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/mencoder.html
<neo_> is OSS open source?
<arvind_khadri> bouma, get a cd of office xp and go installing
<dbglt> my laptop seems to have switched off DMA mode on the local HDD after updating to hardy. I can't seem to reset the
<dbglt> *this in hdparm
<dbglt> any ideas? :\
<meuerro> Flank, I'm not sure, you'd have to think about what might have caused the crash (based on what you had running at the moment of the crash)
<Suture> Anyone that knows how to DISABLE mouseacceleration in Ubuntu?
<Ward1983> bazhang, yes in sbackup, is it ok to put / as the dir to copy? can i then place my old system back and let the pc boot from it?
<LinkNeoby> thanks all
<neo_> hello ward!
<TooFly> bazhang: Do you mind if I private message you
<Ward1983> hello neo_
<uberspaced> how do i tell if I have a 32 bit processor or a 64 bit processor
<uberspaced> ?
<bouma> ubottu: arvind_khadri: also, i would like to install a scanner/printer.. when i ran xsane, it picked up a digitaltv card, and only gave black frames.. what should i do wrt this, cause this would be beautiful.. as this particular printer isnt very easy to install under xp.. and im going to do a guided sidebyside comparison
<mkquist> new problem after upgrade - when i enable the advanced desktop effects min/max toolbar and the ability to drag go away...
<neo_> how do i become yellow?
<Flank> I know it freezes every time i watch flash like youtube
<bazhang> best to do the command I said toofly busy atm
<TeMagic> I'm trying to upgrade gutsy to the new 8.04 version.But I get an error message saying I do not have enough space on the "/boot". Does anybody here know how I can add more space to "/boot"?
<Ward1983> uberspaced, what cpu have you got? do you know that?
<friedtofu> uberspaced: what is your processor? core2 duos will be amd64
<Starnestommy> neo_: what do you mean by that?
<uberspaced> Ward1983 cat /proc/cpuinfo says clflush 64
<neo_> starnestommy, your screen name is yellow
<TooFly> bazhang: Ok, tried "gksudo gkedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and nothing happens
<jcc> #ubutnu-fr
<Ward1983> neo_, keep asking silly questions, soneone will kick or ban you if you keep doing it
<arvind_khadri> bouma, first google about the things someone in the ubuntu forums would have done all that
<bouma> ubottu: arvind_khadri: this comp does have a digitaltv card btw, so the existence of the /dev/tv0 ? is not erroneous, and it works if i apt the right tv viewing proggy
<friedtofu> uberspaced: uname -a
<bazhang> toofly gedit
<SeaPhor> kontrol, i have rtl8185 and seems to be same issue, i did this with 8.04 try looking at mine while arvind_khadri  looks:  http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<Starnestommy> neo_: that's because I am saying something that has your nickname in it
<neo_> who is the mod in here anyway?
<uberspaced> friedtofu heh; on 32 bit it doesn't say what it is.
<Starnestommy> neo_: "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list" will show the operators
<arvind_khadri> SeaPhor, thanks am on the page now  :)
<kontrol> SeaPhor: Ok, i'll check that.. thanks!
<Starnestommy> they're the ones at level 10 and above on that
<friedtofu> uberspaced: yeah. so you're using 32 bit OS... it doesnt really matter unless you're going to go use 64 bit which is more difficult... >.>
<SeaPhor> arvind_khadri, sorry, i type slow
<neo_> LinkNeoby, try kino
<uberspaced> friedtofu here's the deal.  somebody I know bought a new dell w/ ubuntu on it; but he doesn't know the arch.
<bruce_> ahh still cant quite get my screen resolution working
<TeMagic> do I have to format and install from scratch?
<osmosis> is there an easy way to convert FLAC to MP3 ?
<bouma> arvind_khadri: thanks, yeah ive got the official 4cd set of office2000 sr1, i
<friedtofu> uberspaced: does he know what setting he got? core2duo?
<LinkNeoby> neo_: install kino now..thanks
<TooFly> bazhang: Uncomment all URL lines? There are some that say "commented out because failed to verify..."
<taidaishar> ubottu: sorry, im completely new to this, but where do I find b43-fwcutter?
<neo_> bruce_, did you try Envy?
<arvind_khadri> SeaPhor, i meant that after you gave the link i went there
<bruenig> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<DefineKThyne> is it normal for Gnome Window Decorator to take up a lot of memory?
<bruce_> envy caused me problems yesterday
<bruce_> i think the video driver is ok
<bazhang> toofly those likely dont need src though
<bruce_> its the moniotr
<uberspaced> friedtofu he's saying he got a core2duo
<neo_> bruce_, what is your video card?
<bruce_> 8800 gts 320mb
<Mazus> :( just reinstalled ubunut, sound worked for half an hour than died again
<Mazus> *ubuntu
<Mazus> damn
<neo_> jeeze your rich! sorry
<TooFly> bazhang: OK, I have uncommented the rest. How do I update/upgrade again?
<bazhang> TooFly: save first
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, look into the page SeaPhor gave that would help i feel
<SeaPhor> arvind_khadri, :-)) thats my exp so far, have gone back to 7.10 to try
<friedtofu> uberspaced: so the arch is x86_64 - it can run 32 bit OS or 64 bit OS... 32 bit is the standard right now... you wont really see much benefit from 64 bit unless you're doing something like video encoding
<TooFly> bazhang: Done
<neo_> bruce_, did you try fixing it?
<bruce_> neo, copuld i try manually editing the xorg.conf file?
<bazhang> then update and upgrade
<sergio_> hi, which is the best DOS emulator?
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: ok, i'm on that! thanks.. i'' let you know what happens
<mattgyver83> dosbox
<bruce_> someone said they had the same video card, and they could get it working through the nvidia tools program
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, sure  :)
<neo_> bruce_, i am a linux noob.
<bruce_> but that program doesnt detect my monitor correctly
<uberspaced> friedtofu thanks for clearing that one up.  it was rather odd that the commands I was telling him weren't producing anything.
<TooFly> bazhang: Is that a command or something?
<bruce_> ahh :(
<bruce_> so am i :)
<neo_> bruce_, you could try manually copying the x.org files
<bruce_> from where?
<sergio_> mattgyver83: muchas gracias!!!!
<hipitihop> I have a an old (nvidia legacy 64mb)  machine which I just upgraded to 8.04 After the upgrade the resolution was fine, however when I tried to turn on the nvidia legacy driver and restarted it failed and went into low graphics mode. Can someone please help me to revert
<mattgyver83> sergio_, si!
<bazhang> TooFly: sudo apt-get update (after closing synaptic and add/remove) then sudo apt-get upgrade
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, is it a USB wireless one??
<neo_> bruce_, after you install the latest nvidia new drivers go to the nvidia x server settings
<cached> how do i keep a user from accessing anything but his home directory?
<PovAddict> according to... lots of documentation... I should be able to pass tasks="kubuntu-desktop, standard" as a boot parameter to make it install KDE instead of GNOME
<neo_> i am using an nVIDIA 5900XT on dual screens.
<bruce_> is that in the xorg.conf file?
<kontrol> arvind_khadri: no, is not usb.. is integrated
<TeMagic> nobody knows? ok, well, if I reinstall ubuntu from ISO-dvd, will I still have access to Windows Vista from the boot menu?
<PovAddict> but I tried it, and it didn't work (I ended up with GNOME)
<PovAddict> this is the DVD btw
<SeaPhor> kontrol,  arvind_khadri  if you have any questions on that page you can join me at #SeaPhor
<neo_> if i can get 2 screens working with an average GPU you should get 1 screen working on the awesome 8 series nvidia card
<bruce_> ok nm, yes the monitor is not detect correctly in there
<arvind_khadri> kontrol, ok
<arvind_khadri> SeaPhor, thanks :)
<bruce_> hehe, it wasn't that expensive :)
<bruce_> like 200 bucks, most expensive part in my system
<neo_> bruce_, how many screens you trying to get working?
<bruce_> just 1 lol
<bruce_> im
<friedtofu> TeMagic: you should have access to windows vista - if its removed you can manually edit the grub menu to show up... - if you dont kno what i'm tlaking about, just back up the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and restore it afterwards
<bruce_> not trying anything complicated
<TooFly> bazhang: '[Waiting for headers][Waiting for headers] 99%' after sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> !enter | bruce_
<ubottu> bruce_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> toofly be patient
<TeMagic> friedtofu: ok, thanks
<friedtofu> TeMagic: the ubuntu autogenerator for Grub should detect vista
<neo_> bruce_, go to hardware drivers and see iof your acelerated drivers are working
<TooFly> bazhang: Ok. just to make sure.. this is to fix my web-page problem?
<TeMagic> so I gues I'll have to reinstall ubuntu then...
<bazhang> toofly it will be but be patient
<TeMagic> crap...
<bruce_> btw, how do i send you a personal message so i dont spam this
<PovAddict> according to... lots of documentation... I should be able to pass tasks="kubuntu-desktop, standard" as a boot parameter to make it install KDE instead of GNOME; but I tried it, and it didn't work, I ended up with GNOME (I'm using the DVD btw)
<TeMagic> going to download a few hundred mb's:)
<friedtofu> haha
<bruce_> yes, the hardware drivers are working
<jappdev> bruce_: /msg <nick>
<TooFly> what irc client are you guys using in ubuntu?
<bazhang> bruce_: best to ask someone first though
<pygmymath> TooFly: pidgin
<TooFly> Oh, thanks
<Y-Town> TooFly: Konversation
<bazhang> xchat TooFly seems popular there are others as well
<taidaishar> why is that my terminal keeps saying couldn't find package *
<neo_> bruce,_ i sent you a pm
<sandwich1988> TooFly: XChat
<friedtofu> xchat - >.> feels more like mirc
<tubatedd> hey
<bruenig> xchat is bloat
<PovAddict> maybe it only works with the text-based installer?
<friedtofu> i'd use irssi if i ever get around to learning it
<nickellery> XChat is my favourite... just converted from Pidgin
<tubatedd> i have now checked forums. no answer to my problem.
<bruenig> TooFly: irssi
<bazhang> PovAddict: you need to install kubuntu-desktop
<Y-Town> TooFly: I guess you got some choices  :o)
<bruenig> learning it? it works like any other irc client, I mean stuff doesn't change much client to client
<friedtofu> bruenig: for irssi do you know how to accept dcc chats?
<neo_> how do i pm??
<ferfactor> hi i have a heavy problem i'm using ubuntu 7.10 an my problem is  http://pastebin.com/m713d0106 it's in spanish
<friedtofu> thats probably the only thing i'm missing
<tubatedd> THe problem is that it seems like ubuntu have not detected my intel G35 graphics card. How can i make it detect it?
<nickellery> neo_: /msg <nickname>
<bazhang> register neo_
<PovAddict> bazhang: I know, but I want the installer NOT to install gnome in the first place
<TeMagic> well, I'll try asking my original question again, seing a few people have entered the room... Does anybody know how to increase the size of "/boot" as I do not have enough free space on "/boot" to upgrade ubuntu to version 8.04??
<PovAddict> you're suggesting I install kubuntu-desktop once I'm done installing the whole hing
<bazhang> PovAddict: then get the kubuntu iso
<friedtofu> whoa.. really? lol... i thought boot only needed like 32 megabytes
<bruenig> friedtofu: /dcc chat nick
<tubatedd> Should i Reinstall ubuntu to make it detect my graphics card?
<neo_> register
<bazhang> tubatedd: likely not necessary
<friedtofu> bruenig: hm. k i'll try to learn to use it... >.>
<neo_> bruce_, go to envy
<PovAddict> help on boot screen says tasks="kde-desktop, standard" should work... which is WRONG, since ubuntu's name for that task is kubuntu-desktop
<oc180z> damn
<bruenig> friedtofu: you can always just do /help whatever
<bazhang> !register | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<friedtofu> yeah. i suppose
<jappdev> PovAddict: download a kubuntu cd
<oc180z> baklava-: thank you but is the IBOOK G4 800MHZ A POWER PC ? OR
<PovAddict> so yeah, documentation is wrong but nobody cares, and I should just go get kubuntu iso
<pygmymath> TooFly: Xchat is good too
<tubatedd> bazhang: is there a tool i can use to make it detect my graphics card and use it ?
<pygmymath> friedtofu: irssi is grea
<neo_> bruce you here??
<bruce_> yah
<bruce_> are you not getting my messages
<neo_> bruce are you on envy?
<friedtofu> pygmymath: got any good skins for irssi? :)
<bazhang> PovAddict: docs are not always up to date-->we are volunteers remember
<bruce_> wait is envy a chat program lol
<pygmymath> friedtofu: didnt know there were any :P
<friedtofu> haha
<tubatedd> I have a Intel G35 chipset by the way.
<PovAddict> bazhang: well, trying to figure out what the right way is
<pygmymath> neo_: thought envy was nvidia stuff
<lewench> Whats the command to pull up a window as root? It had to do something with nautilist but I forgot the command.
<bruce_> i thought it was for configuring graphics drivers
<friedtofu> they're all color based though
<neo_> go to synaptic under administration
<joe_electrician> anyone else have problems running another other firefox downloads other than the one shipped with ubuntu hardy heron?
<PovAddict> I tracked it down to kubuntu-desktop being the task name, but that one didnt work either
<TeMagic> allright. good night folks. gonna start a download now and go to sleep. c'ya:)
<bazhang> PovAddict: you want kde? the easy way is to get kubuntu iso
<pygmymath> friedtofu: ncurses apps for the win
<Y-Town> PovAddict: You dont like gnome?
<mkquist> lewench: gksudo nautilus should work
<friedtofu> pygmymath: haha. yeah... ncmpd, irssi, htop
<arvind_khadri> joe_electrician, pretty confusing
<neo_> bruce_, install envy-gtk
<PovAddict> and in fact, after four failed tries, I somehow managed to screw up my grub, and now I cant boot Windows either - but I guess that will be fixed by just installing ubuntu again and letting the installation run to completion
<pygmymath> friedtofu: finch ;) pidgin in ncurses
<bazhang> joe_electrician: you want ff2?
<mattgyver83> It saddens me that there is a windows channel...
<Master_Z> woot I got beryl/compiz working perfect on this laptop :)
<JewStyleKungFu> I've never used ubuntu and I'm having some trouble connecting to a wireless network with hardy heron
<lewench> mkquist, thanks a bunch worked perfect.
<friedtofu> pygmymath: is that really viable? i never tried it... haha
<pygmymath> mattgyver83: its useless
<arvind_khadri> PovAddict, no need to re-install to get grub back
<neo_> bruce?
<joe_electrician> arvind_khadri, e.g., any firefox package I download say from mozilla, will load but wont connect.. the ff that came with ubuntu runs and connects fine
<pen> do anyone use swiftweasel?
<PovAddict> it gives "error 15" on boot
<bruce_> neo are you not getting my messages?
<pen> is it good?
<bazhang> !grub | PovAddict please read this
<ubottu> PovAddict please read this: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pygmymath> friedtofu: its bloomin great, alt + numbers to switch between windows. prett much as good as pidgin
<bruce_> i don't understand this
<friedtofu> pygmymath: haha. dang. i just saw a clone of my buddy list in terminal
<neo_> bruce_, go to synaptic package manager
<JewStyleKungFu> it's giving me the option to connect to a wireless network, so I'm assuming the drivers are straight
<bazhang> bruce_:  neo_ open a channel #neo_ and chat there
<PovAddict> bazhang: opposite, lost (working) grub after installing ubuntu
<JewStyleKungFu> but the wireless manager doesn't seem very intuitive
<joe_electrician> bazhang, doesn't matter what version.. i tried both beta and stable and neither will connect
<Master_Z> question, I'm tryin to get my wireless to work, and I have the folder containing drivers. How do I do this?
<pygmymath> friedtofu: finch irssi and mocp live on my pc in case of x death :P
<friedtofu> pygmymath: hey. is there any special meaning to the things in front of their names though? like a(accent)box box
<bazhang> joe_electrician: that sounds like a network issue not ff then
<smmagic> can someone tell me the equivalent of ipconfig in ubuntu?
<Ward1983> bazhang, do you know if i should be able to see the fiels that are allready copied?
<pygmymath> friedtofu: think its busy/available/away
<friedtofu> pygmymath: yeah. links is here incase i need the internet
<Ward1983> bazhang, or is it makign a archive?
<bazhang> Ward1983: is the process completed?
<Dante124> ﻿ I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and now want to update my vbox.  From the download site it gives me the choice Ubuntu 8.04 AMD and Ubuntu 8.04 x86.  This is an amd sempron 3400+ cpu but the ubuntu I have installed is the regular intel version not the 64 bit.  Which do I download?  (What confuses me is that prior to 8.04 there is an Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 version)
<joe_electrician> if anyone else could verify this on their machines by trying to replicate it.. I know its not a network issue
<friedtofu> and i dont have x running
<neo_> bruce_, join channel #neo
<smmagic> can someone tell me the equivalent of ipconfig in ubuntu?
<ferfactor> I have this two problems  http://pastebin.com/m713d0106, http://pastebin.com/m4eddd737
<pygmymath> friedtofu: haha lynx rocks... reallly? nice.. i got an eeepc that i wanted to go all terminal with but i missed firefox too much :P
<bazhang> ifconfig smmagic
<Ward1983> bazhang, no its gonna take quite some time so i just want to make sure its setup right
<Master_Z> can someone help me
<mkquist> smmagic: ifconfig
<ferfactor> someone can help me please???
<PovAddict> pygmymath: links2 even supports Javascript...
<Ward1983> bazhang, because i cant find anything on the source dir
<kontrol> SeaPhor
<bazhang> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<PovAddict> or is that elinks...
<smmagic> ah, thanks
<Master_Z> how would I go about installing wireless drivers if I have the folder with the drivers?
<xim> i set up samba and when i try to connect from windows it asks me for a username and password, and i tried my system login and it didnt work, what does it want?
<Dante124> ﻿I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and now want to update my vbox.  From the download site it gives me the choice Ubuntu 8.04 AMD and Ubuntu 8.04 x86.  This is an amd sempron 3400+ cpu but the ubuntu I have installed is the regular intel version not the 64 bit.  Which do I download?  (What confuses me is that prior to 8.04 there is an Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 version)
<Ward1983> bazhang, IN the source dir i mean
<SeaPhor> kontrol, yes?
<pygmymath> PovAddict: i need o get that and try it heh... images though :P i can't see facebook & flash working in it
<taidaishar> why would ubuntu internet not work even when directly connected to a modem?
<bazhang> Ward1983: not sure there-->could you clarify?
<JewStyleKungFu> is there a shortcut to bring up a console?
<arvind_k> joe_electrician, you mean the plugins and stuff??
<PovAddict> pygmymath: yah no ascii-art conversion lol
<warriorforgod> Dante124: If you don't have a 64 bit install download the x86 version.
<pygmymath> PovAddict: Thats a patch someone needs to write
<kontrol> SeaPhor: no! i don't what happens
<PovAddict> pygmymath: although if you can get a color framebuffer on the console, you WILL get images
<Scunizi> anyone use "xsetwacom set pad Button1 :core key ?" to set their buttons on the pad of a wacom (graphire 4)?
<bazhang> JewStyleKungFu: many folks just put the terminal icon on their panel
<arvind_k> kontrol, ??
<kontrol> SeaPhor: i can't sww wlan when i do ifconfig
<JewStyleKungFu> oh...I'm a slut for hotkeys, myself
<pygmymath> PovAddict: heh nice... i'd experiment more but this pc is all about the gnome... (modernity, yay!)
<kontrol> arvind_k: nothing, i don't know what happens!
<ravi> hello. on my m1330 laptop and can't get DVD/CD's to be automounted. Help.
<pygmymath> JewStyleKungFu: ctrl + alt + super = terminal :D:D:D
<friedtofu> ravi: what errors does it say?
<jackfruit> uhm guys , i changed the host name and now sudo is borked, any suggestion ?
<Ward1983> bazhang, im backup up my old system to my new system with sbackup like you recommanded, i set / as the dir to be copied, and i set some dir on my new comp with ssh as destination, the process is incomplete, i cant see any files in the destination dir, so im concerned
<Ward1983> bazhang, i cannot be more clear then that
<DFM> Can anyone tell me if IPv6 is still a problem in 8.04?
<mevsthevoices> Anyone good w/ bash
<bazhang> Ward1983: its not running then? connection problem?
<kontrol> arvind_k,SeaPhor: i see my wireless driver in ndiswrapper. but it wont start.. i don't know why!
<PovAddict> mevsthevoices: #bash
<bazhang> mevsthevoices: the people in #bash :}
<mevsthevoices> 320 ppl, no one there
<arvind_k> kontrol, do a  networking restart
<ravi> friedtofu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664/
<jackfruit> uhm guys , i changed the host name and now sudo is borked, any suggestion ? it's a remote box :/
<ravi> friedtofu: that's my fstab
<joe_electrician> arvind_k, no.. basically trying to just 'run' firefox after I download it from the mozilla site.  Unpack the archive and terminal over and running ./firefox.  It loads but wont connect. yet the ubuntu firefox does fine.  This was never an issue on until I did a upgrade ( fresh upgrade btw)
<roxahris_> hey
<PovAddict> so is the 'tasks' boot parameter really broken? or only working on text-mode install? or nobody ever tried it?
<Ward1983> bazhang, no it is running, and it is sending, and my new comp is receiving, but i dont see any files
<ravi> friedtofu: cannot mount or something
<roxahris_> I just installed KDE4
<pygmymath> Does anyone else here just get lost in playing with the water effects on initiate mode?
 * Ward1983 begs god to clarify further
<gleyve> should I worry about virus when using ubuntu? what do you advice?
<friedtofu> ravi: blah - sorry >.> cant help
<roxahris_> Can I switch back to GNOME if I set KDE4 as default?
<bazhang> gleyve: nay
<PovAddict> gleyve: nobody bothers making Linux viruses
<jackfruit> gleyve: no and ther's clam and clamgtk
<JewStyleKungFu> ok, where's my device manager now
<pygmymath> roxahris_: yes
<bazhang> roxahris_: sure
<Y-Town> roxahris_: yes
<PovAddict> gleyve: you should still avoid opening strange attachments etc
<roxahris_> Can you tell me in advance?
<arvind_k> joe_electrician, so are you sure the the one you compiled got instaleed
<mevsthevoices> No device manager
<ferland> Hi, when I insert a DVD to copy in k9copy, the program doesn't load the disc... why?
<uxe1> Hello, is any one else having problems with the repos?
<ravi> hey,  anyone else have experience with mounting problems on an M1330?
<Takalius> Yuji1 what OS and if Linux, what distro?
<sebsebseb> gleyve:  you don't need to worry about virues at the moment for Ubuntu.  since  of the way you aren't admin for everything.  and  no one bothers to make for Linux
<gleyve> I see...but I've seen some anti-virus for linux...
<JewStyleKungFu> is there any way to look at the installed hardware devices on my machine?
<Bodsda> uxe1: there still getting hammered from the hardy release
<joe_electrician> arvind_k, no no you don't have to compile the firefox.. just downloading it the already compiled binary
<ravi> mounting problems specific to CD/DVD
<bazhang> gleyve: they need to find a new market ;]
<PovAddict> gleyve: installing a virus scanner would help anyway; so that you avoid forwarding virus to your windows-using friends
<mevsthevoices> JewStyle: sure you can
<gleyve> ok people :)
<kontrol> arvind_k: done.. its the same
<Master_Z> can someone help me?
<gleyve> thanks
<PovAddict> that's the only use actually :P
<Fa> Minisys-Linux Muppy 008.3
<jackfruit> gleyve: don't install any strange package
<mevsthevoices> jewstyle: You use a combination of commands and mount points though
<jackfruit> hehehe
<Ward1983> JewStyleKungFu, lspci and lsusb for example
<uxe1> thanx bodsa, i was trying to add vlc , and adept kept crashing
<Master_Z> I want to install my wireless drivers, and I need a step by step plz
<arvind_k> joe_electrician, ok well why do you want it??why not stick with the normal one
<sebsebseb> glevye:  Windows is such a huge market,  and a great market to target since the way Windows does default security, and how most users are ignorant at securing there computers.  that there is hardly any reason to target other OS's such as Linux distros and Mac OS X
<gleyve> jackfruit: what do you mean strange?
<ravi> um.. gonna say this again. CD/DVD mounting issues on an m1330 laptop
<bazhang> Master_Z: what wireless
<ravi> any help?
<Y-Town> PovAddict: why?  just put them on linux ;O/
<jackfruit> gleyve: things that aren't in the repos or you don't know the source is safe
<JewStyleKungFu> so I guess they've taken away any convenient gui for browsing devices
<arvind_k> kontrol, no idea
<PovAddict> ok time to attempt fixing grub
<Master_Z> bazhang: realtek 8185L. I have the tar.gz containing the linux drivers I think
<Dante124> ﻿warriorforgod thanks....will do
<uxe1> ravi whats the issue?
<mevsthevoices> Jew: Once you get a handle on it its far more convenient to use
<gleyve> jackfruit: ok man..I got it
<roxahris_> Okay, sed KDE4 as default in package manager...
<msingh> when you install a doc package.. where does it go? how come it's so hard to find the docs?
<ferland> ravi: how can I fix this DVD/CD specific problem?
<PovAddict> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<PovAddict> Error 15: File not found
<kontrol> arvind_k: i'm going to try with a diferent driver to see what happens.. thanks for your help!! =)
<jackfruit> gleyve: say like getdeb.net, that's pretty ok ;)
<sebsebseb> msingh: in the terminal  man program name
<arvind_k> kontrol, welcome
<JewStyleKungFu> I guess it would be more convenient...I just tend to be whiny when things aren't easy
<gleyve> :)
<ravi> uxe1: initially at least, when I double click on my dvd drive on Computer, it just doesn't mount.
<msingh> sebsebseb, it might not be a man page. it probably isnt.
<Scunizi> if you use qmake.. make... make install.. and you want to uninstall later, would you find the install in synaptic?
<ravi> uxe1: auto mount is basically broken
<PovAddict> Scunizi: no
<Y-Town> roxahris_: when your entering user name you will have the option to select the session type... bottom corner i belive
<ravi> uxe1: it works only after persistence
<PovAddict> Scunizi: if you install from source, the package manager has no idea you did
<ravi> uxe: my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664/
<mevsthevoices> jew: lol, yea, but, far better if you figure it out
<Bodsda> Scunizi: no, u have compiled it yourself synaptic knows nothing of it afaik
<Scunizi> PovAddict: is there a way to make a deb from the source?
<Master_Z> bazhang: you there?
<jackfruit> gleyve: if you're paranoid check things out every once in a while with netstat -ntl  or namap to see any strange network thing running
<Scunizi> PovAddict: then apt would track it wouldn't it?
<bazhang> Scunizi: you want to add that to dpkg list? checkinstall should do that iirc
<Scunizi> bazhang: thanks.
<gleyve> jackfruit: ok guy..hey...o you know about java configuration at ubuntu?
<Master_Z> bazhang: can you help me with my wireless?
<joe_electrician> arvind_k, why do I want it? Technically speaking the USER AGENT string ubuntu sticks into the shipped ff is conflicts with my ISP email ajax.. essentially its the ISP's problem but I remedy it by using ff default USER AGENT string. retarded? slightly but this I like to use ajax and not some prehistoric looking web email and why after I d/l a fresh new ff and its whines about no network yet ubuntu ff does not.. even more retarded
<PovAddict> after four failed attempts to make the Ubuntu installer do what I wanted, I ended up with a broken grub (gives error on boot, doesnt show OS list)
<PovAddict> tried fixing it from livecd
<PovAddict> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<PovAddict> Error 15: File not found
<FloodBot1> PovAddict: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravi> hey another quick question about network manager. I'm not that used to it as I come from the days where we dealt more directly with if* commands. How do you manually command network manager from the command line?
<jappdev> gleyve: what problem are you having with java?
<jackfruit> gleyve: for developing, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jdk , for regular use, sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<arvind_k> joe_electrician, ask someone else no idea here :)
<ravi> uxe1: any help?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo please see here Master_Z
<Master_Z> can someone help me installing wireless?
<PovAddict> joe_electrician: there is a firefox addon to change your useragent
<mevsthevoices> !background
<ubottu> Factoid background not found
<Master_Z> bazhang: I did
<Master_Z> bazhang: too complicated
<PovAddict> joe_electrician: or better: don't use webmail, use a real mail program
<ravi> !bg > mevsthevoices
<mevsthevoices> Ty
<mevsthevoices> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Scunizi> bazhang: fortunatly I found that synaptic has the latest version.. for once :)
<gleyve> jackfruit: the problem is that when I use  "java -version" i get java 1.6, but i want to use java 1.5
<ravi> meh, sorry :)
<PovAddict> gleyve: isnt it backwards compatible?
<mevsthevoices> lol, thanks though
<gleyve> jackfruit: I changed the path already..but it didn't work
<adrock358> got  quick Q.  installing ubuntu on my comp.  I want to resize my partition to 45gb, but it only let'sme resize it to a minimun of 90gb.  What's up with that?
<jackfruit> gleyve: that's sun-java5-jre
<joe_electrician> PovAddict, i added my own user agent string in the about:config hoping to fix this.. but no avail.  anywho I will give this question a rest, thanks for the help y'all
<pen> anyone which version of swiftweasel should I install for my cpu? I don't know which one shoudl i install
<Master_Z> bazhang: I type lspci and I see my wireless
<jackfruit> gleyve: install that, then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<JewStyleKungFu> is there a guide somewhere to connecting to my wireless network? - even trying to manually tell ubuntu my SSID didn't help it connect, even though I have no encryption
<Master_Z> but iwconfig doesnt show it
<bazhang> Master_Z: you may repeat your question every few *minutes* and if someone knows they will help you-->best to give tons more info in your question though: I need help installing the 8185 drivers for a realtek card etc
<bazhang> Scunizi: nice ;]
<Master_Z> sigh.
<jackfruit> gleyve:  or check out galternative/galternatives ,whichever is the correct spelling
<friedtofu> pen: the regular firefox should work for you pretty quickly - but if you still want swiftweasel then it depends on your arch
<YaroMan86> Hi, I'm trying to use framebuffer in GRUB, adding on vga codes, and when I add in my code and restart, I get: Undefined video mode number. Need help.
<adrock358> yo jewstylejungfu.  are you a newb?
<pen> friedtofu: I just want to try it
<gleyve> jackfruit: I'll think more about..maybe i don't need to go back to java 1.5
<friedtofu> pen: if its core2duo it'll be amd64 or x86_64 -
<JewStyleKungFu> I'm new to ubuntu, yeah
<ravi> anyone willing to help me figure out why automounts don't work on my m1330?
<pen> friedtofu: 64?
<mevsthevoices> Anyone know how I could pipe output from a background process in to a file?
<bazhang> !noob | adrock358
<ubottu> adrock358: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<hipitihop> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jackfruit> gleyve: either one ought to let you choose the config java that's running
<pen> friedtofu: but I am using 32 bit ubuntu
<adrock358> anybody know an answer to my q?
<gleyve> jackfruit: alternatives? how?
<friedtofu> pen: eh... just get the i686 one then
<mevsthevoices> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<adrock358> jewstyle.  what kind of wireless adapter do you have?
<DFM> Can anyone tell me if IPv6 is stil giving problems in 8.04 like it was in 7.10?
<pen> friedtofu: there is no i686 one
<jackfruit> gleyve: install that, then sudo update-alternatives --config java <<
<PovAddict> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<PovAddict> Error 15: File not found
<PovAddict> would reinstalling Ubuntu get grub back working? (I installed ubuntu minutes ago anyway, so I dont mind reinstalling)
<jackfruit> gleyve:  or check out galternative/galternatives ,whichever is the correct spelling
<JewStyleKungFu> a broadcom that seems to be detected fine....BCM4309, so the terminal says
<friedtofu> pen: then get the x86  ... or give me the list?
<ravi> mevsthevoices: hey, so you could just append > out.txt & to the end of any command and all the output will go to the text file
<mevsthevoices> !question ﻿Anyone know how I could pipe output from a background process in to a file?
<ubottu> mevsthevoices: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adrock358> none of you hackers know?
<ThcMan> i need help, cant seem to get my xchat to connect to another network?
<mevsthevoices> AHA I love you so much
<jackfruit> mevsthevoices: do something >> path/to/filename ?
<Master_Z> Here is my problem. I have a realtek 8185L wireless card. I just installed Hardy on a fresh partition, and wired network was detected fine, but not wireless. lspci shows my wireless and wired though. Any way I can get wireless to work? I have the realtek drivers from the site on my desktop btw.
<hipitihop> Although my initial upgrade to 8.04 was fine and resolution was fine, after trying to enable the legacy nvidia driver, it failed after restart ant went to low graphics. I have tried dpkg-reconfigure etc and still cannot get back to my original resolution of 1280x1024
<ravi> mevsthevoices: sure thing.. i just can't seem to find any help myself :P
<mevsthevoices> <3 <3 Ravi
<ferland> How can I stop toggle-ing into GNOME when I hit some key combination while playing quake?
<pen> friedtofu: athlon64, athlontbird, athlonxp, k6, k8, nocona, p2, p3, p3m. p4. p4m. pmm, prescott
<Bodsda> adrock358: we are not hackers -- watch your attitude in this channel -- support and techniacal assistance only -- these people are volunteers your attitude should reflect that
<mevsthevoices> What you needs?
<jackfruit> uhm guys , i changed the host name and now sudo is borked, any suggestion ? it's a remote box :/
<bazhang> !attitude > adrock358
<msingh> jackfruit, use the ip addy?
<Species8472> hey, where is the website with all the software for ubuntu?
<friedtofu> pen: so what is your processor? haha.
<ravi> mevsthevoices: my stupid laptop can't automount cd/dvd's on insertion for some stupid reason, always end up doing it manually
<jackfruit> msingh: ip addy ?
<adrock358> none of you...non-hackers know?
<pen> friedtofu: core 2 duo
<gleyve> jackfruit: very cool...it worked :)
<PovAddict> Species8472: packages.ubuntu.com?
<Bodsda> Species8472: packages.ubuntu.com
<mevsthevoices> You posted up fstab?
<jackfruit> gleyve: np
<gleyve> jackfruit: thanks man
<ravi> mevsthevoices: yep
<msingh> jackfruit, the ip address of the remote machine
<PovAddict> adrock358: your question is long lost in the channel mess
<mevsthevoices> Linkypoo?
<ravi> mevsthevoices: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9664/
<pen> friedtofu: cpufamily 6
<Species8472> thanks PovAddict and Bodsda
<mevsthevoices> ty
<joe_electrician> PovAddict, what email program do you recommend ?
<jackfruit> msingh: how do i feed it into sudo ?
<Bodsda> np
<adrock358> I gotta resize my partition to 45 gb while installing ubuntu with the ubuntu installer, but it will only let me install a90 gb part min.  Anybody have any advice?  Thanks.
<PovAddict> joe_electrician: I only have experience with Thunderbird - and I wouldn't recommend it :)
<friedtofu> pen: i believe it should be the athlon64 - 32 bit then
<amirman84> hi all, I just installed abiword and i like it a lot, after reading more about it i've realized there is a whole gnome office package. would it be safe to install the gnome office package through add/remove without first removing abiword? in short, is it safe to reinstall something?
<Ek0nomik> Is anyone able to address a hard drive issue for me?  It looks at though it's relating to the linux kernel.
<gleyve> jackfruit: I discovered this irc channel today..i'll get back here more times :)
<pen> friedtofu: ok, I will try
<belor2> Hey, how can i mount my Windows Dive to get music off it cause it tells me that I'm not privileged to.
<joe_electrician> i don't really like tb much either
<msingh> jackfruit, hmm? ssh into the remote machine using username@ipaddress .. then once logged in type sudo <whatever>
<PovAddict> amirman84: abiword is part of gnome office package? wont do any harm
<ravi> mevsthevoices: and the dmesg output for my dvd drive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9669/
<friedtofu> pen: well not sure.. >.> but it seems the closest so sorry if it doesnt work
<pen> friedtofu: but why core 2 duo is athlon?
<Bodsda> amirman84: if a dependency is already installed it wont be reinstallled -- so yes
<Master_Z> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Master_Z> please someone. I need wireless.
<adrock358> povaddict.  do you know?  you seem nice.
<mevsthevoices> Ravi: Try adding utf8?
<Master_Z> thats all I need and my system will work
<amirman84> PovAddict: Bodsda: thank you
<ravi> mevsthevoices: whatchya talking about?
 * Mamangaa is listening to Brian Culbertson - Always Remember  (Bringing Back The Funk) [2008,Jazz+Funk,256Kbit/s,/ctcp Mamangaa xdcc get Brian_Culbertson_-_A_2 (6.98Mb)]
<Bodsda> amirman84: your welcome
<PovAddict> adrock358: no, I dont recall having problems with partitioning
<ravi> mevsthevoices: oh.. to the mount options?
<gravemind> hey I'm having trouble updating to hardy, can someone help with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/222278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222278 in update-manager "upgrade hangs in checkViewDepends()" [Medium,Triaged]
<friedtofu> pen: yeah. i was just checking - i guess it isnt... i thought that athlon64 is the same as amd64 - but it isnt.. .so dont dl it
<PovAddict> adrock358: I always use manual mode though (gparted)
<bazhang> Mamangaa: stop that now
<jackfruit> msingh: i can log in
<mevsthevoices> Ravi: yup, make sure it gets it right
<layo_> hey
<jackfruit> msingh: problem is, i can't do sudo
<Jsn> from the recovery console, how do you connect to the internet so that you can apt-get install applications?
<ravi> mevsthevoices: let me try it...
<msingh> jackfruit, what error does it give?
<amirman84> PovAddict: Bodsda: one more quick question; is it possible or safe to remove the openoffice.org suite?
<adrock358> pov addict.  i used manual mode.  wait you use gparted instead you say?
<pawan> hi
<joe_electrician> Brain Culberstson.. isn't that like old people music :P
<mevsthevoices> Ravi: Dubious but... well can't hurt... famous last words
<ravi> mevsthevoices: I don't have to take out udf right? just add utf8
<PovAddict> amirman84: sure it is
<adrock358> hipawan
<ferfactor> hi, someone can give me a personal support in Spanish in ubuntu-es don't know how to repair my problem
<Bodsda> amirman84: yes, u just wont have it anymore
<mevsthevoices> Yes
<pawan> unable to load nvidia geforce fx 5200 drivers
<adrock358> jewstyle, you there?
<Wing_> Snazzy. Gnome actually runs well on my laptop in 8.04.
<jackfruit> msingh: sudo: unable to resolve host
<friedtofu> pen: yeah. i cant really help >.>
<pen> friedtofu: strange, the athlon64 boots
<umop> hi my upgrade Gutsy-> Heron is dying because of "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (211.29.132.173), connection timed out http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_AU.bz2"
<hipitihop> is dpkg-reconfigure what is used during an initial install ? or how does the installer detect video card/monitor ?
<amirman84> PovAddict: Bodsda: thank you yet again :)
<umop> Any tips?
<msingh> jackfruit, what command are you trying to run?
<PovAddict> ferfactor: only if you fix my grub in exchange xD
<adrock358> pawan.  did you dl them from the manufact. website?
<pawan> enabled the property dirivers but still working in low graphics mode
<Master_Z> ..
<Bodsda> amirman84: your welcome again
<Master_Z> forget it. you guys wont even help.
<friedtofu> pen: i believe they'll all boot - but its just optimized for that arch
<jackfruit> msingh: sudo aptitude update
<pawan> no
<pawan> how to get tit
<Bodsda> pawan: u have to reboot after enabling them
<adrock358> pawan.  try that first
<gravemind> umop have you tried other servers as well?
<hipitihop> umop: have you tried switching mirror ?
 * Mamangaa is listening to Chris Standring - Love & Paragraphs  (Love and Paragraphs) [2008,Jazz,224Kbit/s,/ctcp Mamangaa xdcc get Chris_Standring_-_Lo_3 (6.07Mb)]
<pawan> yes
<ferfactor> PovAddict: what is your problem with yor grub?
<adrock358> whoa, watch your language pawan
<ravi> mevsthevoices: ok.. looks like this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9670/
<msingh> jackfruit, hmm .. can you do 'sudh bash' ok?
<msingh> jackfruit, 'sudo bash' even
<Bodsda> Mamangaa: plz disable your mp3 thing that tells us what your listening to
<ravi> mevsthevoices: just do mount -a and retry inserting my dvd/cd?
<adrock358> you should dl the drivers, then install
<L3D> hi
<mevsthevoices> Ravi: oops sorry lsipped, remove udf
<jackfruit> msingh: nope
<pawan> from where
<ravi> mevsthevoices: ok, will try
<adrock358> povaddict.  did you mean you use gparted?
<msingh> jackfruit, same error?
<umop> gravemind, hipitihop - not yet, where about should I do that?  the apt sources.lst (i cant remember it exactly)
<pawan> linux 32 bit or 64 bit
<ravi> mevsthevoices: so it looks the same but with udf removed now
<tuntun> Hi. I just have a quick hardware question if you could bear with me. Is it correct that the following DDR DIMM configuration (all the same spec apart from capacity:256, 2048, 256, 2048) disables ddr mode?
<PovAddict> adrock358: yeah
<_vins_> .lo file????... how to get it?... someone??
<jackfruit> msingh: yes
<mevsthevoices> ravi: kk good, give that a whirl
<_vins_> he?
<ravi> mevsthevoices: want me to retry insertion after a mount -a reload?
<L3D> i keep running in to issue when upgrading to 8.04 but only on the virtualbox update any ideas?
<mevsthevoices> ravi: Na
<hipitihop> umop: yes oyu can edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly but you can also go to Administration...system sources from the menu
<pawan> how to install .run file
<jackfruit> msingh: i changed the host name, and now it's borked
<gravemind> umop: you can do it that way, or there's a place you can change it in System>Administration>Software Sources
<bazhang> tuntun: best to ask in #hardware thanks
<pawan> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<ravi> mevsthevoices: Na or ya?
<adrock358> pawan.  it's easy.  google search the name of you video card.  the nvidia website should show up.  do some exploring, try to find information about DRIVERS.  Locate the diver for your card in particular.  then download and install it via the instructions on the website.  Good luck.
<mevsthevoices> Ravi: Nay
<ravi> mevsthevoices: I don't think fstab is reloaded until mount -a
<umop> hipitihop, gravemind  thanks, will retry it now
<adrock358> bazhang.  have you ever heard of the installer limiting the min.part size?
<bazhang> adrock358: it tends to be conservative iirc
<aum> does ubuntu have a feed similar to debian's 'sid' ('unstable')?
<ravi> mevsthevoices: YAY, thanks - it worked.
<hipitihop> I need to reconfigure my xorg.conf and automatically detect card and monitor, how can I do that ?
<ravi> mevsthevoices: thanks for returning the favour :)
<mevsthevoices> ravi: No problem
<jackfruit> does anyone know how to specify the hostname for sudo ?
<adrock358> hmm.         bazhang.  thanks bro.  i guess i'll use gparted like pvaddict suggested.  thanks.
<bazhang> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Bodsda> hipitihop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mevsthevoices> ravi: Thanks for the bash
<jlc> Anybody running lightscribe on AMD 64?
<ulo> hi, I'm not sure how to search for this myself.  I want to mount an iso and have totem pretend it's a read cd drive (if that makes sense)
<ferfactor> hi, someone can give me a special support via spanish i have a big problem, in ubuntu.es can't fix my problem
<jackfruit> bazhang: ahh, i failed at the warning
<adrock358> pawan. open a terminal.  use the terminal!!!!!!!!!  type in what it says.
<jackfruit> i din't change them at the same time
<bazhang> ulo: what is the iso of
<bazhang> adrock358: please relax
<ulo> a dvd rip
<adrock358> gotta run.  you'll be fine don't worry
<pawan> its says some sh command
<jackfruit> bazhang: i just changed it in hosts w/o changing it in hostname, so what should i do ?
<bazhang> ulo vlc can do that
<adrock358> bazhang.  sure.
<kelvin911> hi after i upgrade to hardy the sound is weird
<Ek0nomik> Anyone here have a bit of knowledge surrounding kernel development?
<ulo> bazhang: I don't know what vlc is, but at least that's something I can research.  thank you
<hipitihop> Bodsda: I have tried that, but it does not seem to detect my card/monitor correctly and only gives me 1024 res instead of 1280x1024 ..... after upgrade to 8.04 it was fine but I tried to enable the legacy nvidia driver and it failed...just want to get back to where I was
<jlc> Anybody running a lightscribe on AMD64?
<bazhang> jackfruit did you see the !hostname factoid above?
<amirman84> wow, gnome office has some great apps in it
<belor2> jlc: i do why
<adrock358> pawan.  type that in
<kelvin911> i have a 5.1 speakers, but now only my center and left rear speakers have sound
<jackfruit> bazhang: yes, but if i can't do sudo how can i change the host name ?
<Bodsda> hipitihop: sorry busy atm ask the channel -- sorry
<mevsthevoices> Anyone want to stick their modprobe in my bin bucket?
<bazhang> ulo sudo apt-get install vlc its a player of media
<pawan> ok i try
<jlc> belor2, what drivers did you load, I can only find the 32 bit version?
<adrock358> pawan.  cool.  it never hurts to try
<amirman84> vlc media player is the best out there
<ferfactor> i can't believe 1272 users and no one can give some help
<amirman84> what's wrong ferfactor?
<bazhang> ferfactor: most are idle
<adrock358> ferfactor.  what'sprob?
<Starnestommy> ferfactor: help with what?
<nomi> Why can't I share folder on network: "You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share."
<jackfruit> bazhang: and to do sudo i need a correct hostname :(
<ferfactor> i have a problem but i use 7.10 in spanish
<jlc> belor2, Your running the Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 version?
<belor2> jlc: i run the 32 bit version of ubuntu, but i dont use l9ightscribe in ubuntu only windows
<friedtofu> mplayer is the best >.> haha
<Y-Town> ulo: might wanna read this http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<jackfruit> bazhang: is there a way to feed a hostname into sudo w/o invoking /etc/hostname ?
<ferfactor> my english is not very good but i will try to explain my problem
<mevsthevoices> VLC, no need for messing about with gstream libs
<amirman84> well i'm a hardy heron noob so i don't know if i could help
<UberCanuck> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-*
<jlc> belor2, your running both operating systems?
<amirman84> ferfactor: it seems fine to me
<Ek0nomik> Question # Does anyone have any knowledge surrounding kernel development or the hardware detection process?
<Ek0nomik> I'm trying to get my hard drive recognized...
<belor2> jlc: i would use 32-bit version ubuntu 8.04 cause the 64-bit doesnt have that great of support
<bazhang> jackfruit: best to ask the channel; I have to step away for a moment
<Ek0nomik> to no avail.
<mevsthevoices> I possibly may be able
<friedtofu> >.> all i did was install two packages and thats about it...  - eh well they're both good
<belor2> jlc: yea im a quad booter
<amirman84> ek0nomik: have you enabled 3rd party, proposed, and backport software sources?
<pjz> is it safe to dist-upgrade?
<jlc> belor2, maybe I need to reload with the 32 bit version.  Will it run on my AMD 64 processor?
<Ek0nomik> amirman84:  I don't have any Linux distros installed.
<sebsebseb> of course it is safe to upgrade the distro
<Ek0nomik> That isn't the issue.
<sktsee> msg ubottu
<belor2> jlc: yea it will run fine
<belor2> jlc: my AMD64 Works great under 8.04
<Ek0nomik> Nothing seems to be able to hand my hard drive.
<Ek0nomik> not Ubuntu
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, what do you have installed?
<amirman84> ek0nomik: then what do you mean by getting your harddrive recognized?
<Ek0nomik> not Fedora, ArchLinux.
<ferfactor> when i start my computer appears a problem: Unable to start the configuration manager "gnome-settings-daemon". If the configuration manager Gnome is not running, it is possible that some of the preferences will not take effect. This may be the symptom of a problem with Bonobo or a manager configuration that is not Gnome (eg KDE) is already active and in conflict with the manager configuration Gnome.
<ulo> Y-Town: it's not a codec problem, it's making totem think my mount point is a cd/dvd drive.  I'm installing vlc now, we'll see if that works
<Ek0nomik> I don't have ANY Linux distros installed, just Windows right now.
<ferfactor> this is my problem .... repeat i don't have a good englis
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, then do a lspci -v
<ferfactor> english
<Ek0nomik> The *ONLY* thing that can find my hard drive is the new testing version of GParted.
<jlc> belor2, I guess I'm gonna have to break down and buy a copy of windows to load on my linux machine after all.
<mevsthevoices> Eko that could be missing boot sector, corrupt fs a number of things
<amirman84> ek0nomik: is it RAID?
<Y-Town> ulo: Just read the link, youll be happy you did  :o)
<belor2> jlc: why is this
<_deselby> hi quick question, how can I get 1280x1024 screen resolution
<jackfruit> :((((
<jlc> belor2, so I can have my lightscribe.
<ulo> Y-Town: I glossed it, but I'll read it more in depth
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, why not do a live distro, check output of lsmod and lspci
<belor2> jlc: let me see if i can find you a lightscribe thing for you
<sriramoman> _deselby, add the line in xorg.conf
<Ek0nomik> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778057
<Ek0nomik> I lay out my details and output here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778057
<mevsthevoices> _delsby: go to preferences screen resolution
<Ek0nomik> everything you need to know is in that post, and the following post.
<nomi> Why can't I share folder on network: "You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share."
<Y-Town> ulo: its everything you want for media in a nutshell that all works perfectly
<mevsthevoices> delsby: if not auto-config xorg.conf
<Ek0nomik> If some of you could just check out my post on the forums, I'd be easier.  A lot of details to type out.
<gravemind> can someone help me upgrade to hardy
<mevsthevoices> delsby: if that fails then creat a modeline
<Ek0nomik> I posted the link just up above.
<jlc> belor2, ok I see.  Maybe I can reload linux 32 bit version over this AMD64 version I have now.
<ferfactor> hi. someone can help me in private please :P
<ulo> Y-Town: btw, it pointed me to this newer version: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<mevsthevoices> !modeline > _delsby
<Y-Town> ulo: yep... I just have the older one marked...its the same though
<mevsthevoices> !modeline > _deselby
<Ek0nomik> amirman84, UberCanuk, mevsthevoices: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778057
<pinno> can you animate the desktop in 8.04?
<Y-Town> ulo: you will find some setting tweaks for vlc as well
<ferfactor> when i start my computer appears a problem: Unable to start the configuration manager "gnome-settings-daemon". If the configuration manager Gnome is not running, it is possible that some of the preferences will not take effect. This may be the cause of a problem with Bonobo or a manager configuration that is not Gnome (eg KDE) is already active and in conflict with the manager configuration Gnome.
<Starnestommy> ferfactor: try this: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center
<ferfactor> thanls Starnestommy
<ferfactor> *thanks
<Wing_> What on earth is it with my systems? I fix one, another one goes down.
<belor2> jlc: from what im reading if you use automatix there is one included for install in it
<Wing_> Anyone used 8.04 Server? Is it a useful improvement over 7.10 server?
<UberCanuck> pinno, compiz fusion is what I think you wan
<nomi> gosh .. i am done with this junk
<nomi> unistalling
<jlc> belor2, please break it down for me.  automatix, what is this?
<Ek0nomik> UberCanuck:  Did you see the output I am getting during the hardware detection?
<ferfactor> Starnestommy: ready...
<bruce_> so still stuck on this monitor problem, would anyone be able to help me with it
<mevsthevoices> Ek0: This may sound damning but maby the HD is just bunk
<UberCanuck> jlc, automatix, don't use it since 7.10
<belor2> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<gravemind> don't use it ever
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, sorry, no, sec
<ferfactor> Starnestommy: i have to restart my computer?
<jj2k> hi
<Starnestommy> ferfactor: no, just hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the display
<belor2> jlc | !automatix
<Hydrogen> !automatic
<ubottu> Factoid automatic not found
<ferfactor> ok... i'll be back jajaja thanks Starnestommy
<Ek0nomik> mevsthevoices:  I ran a chkdsk with Windows, and not a single thing was found to be bad with it.
<Hydrogen> !manualax
<ubottu> Factoid manualax not found
<jlc> UberCanuck, U sayin' not to use it with 8.04?
<Ek0nomik> Windows is running on it absolutely fine.
<Ek0nomik> also, did you see my 2nd post on that topic?
<Trizzle> is anyone familiar with Virtualbox?
<Ek0nomik> The testing version of GParted finds it.
<xim> i set up samba and when i try to connect from windows it asks me for a username and password, and i tried my system login and it didnt work, what does it want?
<gravemind> can someone help me upgrade to hardy?
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, thats interesting
<Ek0nomik> What is even more weird...
<Ek0nomik> is I used to have Ubuntu and Fedora on this same hard drive.
<Ek0nomik> a few months ago.
<jlc> belor2, what did your last statement mean?
<ferfactor> Starnestommy: thanks problem fixed...
<Y-Town> Trizzle: ask your question for better help  :o)
<gravemind> I tried the regular upgrade and the alt cd but they both hang at the same spot!
<Ek0nomik> It's as if it is now suddenly not being supported.
<douglask> Question: which nvidia packages for the restricted driver do I need with a GeForce4 chipset?
<bruce_> hi can anyone help me with my video card/monitor (not sure which it is) problem
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, anything change?  controller maybe?
<mevsthevoices> ek0: kk, if you don't mind formatting try opening it with a linux disk and fdisking then creating a new one
<Ek0nomik> I am not ruling out that the hard drive could be dieing, but it is working fine with Windows, a newer version of GParted finds it.
<mevsthevoices> Bruce try /query mevsthevoices
<caexo> i really feel like hardy is still beta... never had to configure and reconfigure, and reconfigure... so much
<Ek0nomik> UberCanuck:  The only thing I have done is installed an AHCI Driver when I installed Windows.
<Ek0nomik> could that effect it in any way?
<bruce_> i tried that earlier
<belor2> jlc: private chat me
<Ek0nomik> (note, I think I had that installed before, so I don't know why it would mess it up)
<bruce_> could you start a sepearte channel mevs
<mevsthevoices> Really... that sucks I dont get this thing
<jlc> belor2, is automatix something I need to download and install?
<Scunizi> anyone get streamtuner to function? I notice that xmms is no longer available but there is xmms2. Help! I'd like to listen to something.
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, you may want to do some low level hd testing - recovery live cd (can't remember a name right now)
<jlc> belor2, ok
<mevsthevoices> So wait, you've tryed the gui res setter?
<Starnestommy> jlc: no, it is something that you should not use
<bruce_> mevs
<Ek0nomik> recovery live cd?
<amirman84> Ek0nomik, i've had situations where a dieing hard drive would install windows and freeDOS just fine but could not install puppy linux or xubuntu to save my life
<friedtofu> automatix is not needed anymore >.>
<bruce_> can you join channel #helpme
<jj2k> hey
<mevsthevoices> Sure
<pawan> how to exit xserver
<jj2k> where can i get devel repos ?
<friedtofu> how would you know if you had a dying harddrive?
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, no, a windows driver won't affect the Ubuntu live Cd - you said Fedora worked?  why not do a 'lsmod' to see whats what
<ferfactor> Starnestommy: appears a window about the keyboard keep the configuration x or keeo the configuration of gnome
<pawan> saying ur running xserver pls exit before installing driver
<Ek0nomik> The testing version of Gparted is the first thing that has *really* worked it seems.
<UberCanuck> lots of automatix horror stories
<belor2> jlc: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/linux/index.aspx
<jj2k> :(
<Ek0nomik> Fedora was able to find it, but I got some errors as I mentioned.
<amirman84> pawan: i think if you log out of your session and hit ctrl+alt+backspc that should do it
<Ek0nomik> lsmod - what is that going to output?
<selocol> Hello, I ssh to a remote box which is connected to the Internet. How do I check the status of that Internet connection? Thanks.
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, modules
<jj2k> where/how do i get devel repos
<Starnestommy> pawan: do this: press ctrl+alt+f2, then log in at that terminal, then type "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop"
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, do lspci as well
<amirman84> pawan: nevermind, that just restarts it
<Starnestommy> jj2k: devel repos for what?
<belor2> jlc: but i would go 32-bit before doing a install for it
<Ek0nomik> UberCanuck:  I will do both of those, will you be around for a bit?
<Ek0nomik> It shouldn't take me long.
<jj2k> Starnestommy: im trying to compile wine
<amirman84> oops he already left
<DanaG> Argh, pidgin's ctrl-tab order is all screwy.
<DanaG> It goes out of order.
<Starnestommy> jj2k: what errors are you getting?
<DanaG> Is there any way to fix that?
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, i should be, good luck
<jlc> belor2, I cannot install this without 32 bit, it gives me an error.
<amirman84> starnestommy: he'll be back, i told him the wrong combo
<DanaG> It's like a CD player that, upon pressing 'next track', does this:
<Gun_Smoke> When trying to ssh to my other box here, I am getting ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.102 port 22: Connection refused....   I don't know why.
<DanaG> 1 10 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
<juice_> just installed 8.04 and i need help configuring my nvidia 5500. glx-new isnt working and neither is envy
<UberCanuck> Gun_Smoke, install ssh server?
<belor2> jlc: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769926
<layo_> 1231
<Y-Town> Gun_Smoke: ssh daemon not running?
<Gun_Smoke> UberCanuck: Yes, it used to work.
<amirman84> i wish i knew what sshing was, i see stuff about it everywhere
<Gun_Smoke> Y-Town: How to check?
<UberCanuck> Gun_Smoke, telnet (yea, you read that correctly) to port 22
<Starnestommy> Gun_Smoke: run "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start: on that other computer
<Y-Town> Gun_Smoke: I dont have it running but I do know it needs one to run
<Starnestommy> (that : should've been a ")
<jj2k> ?
<pawan> cant install the nvidia run file
<amirman84> pawan: sorry i tried to tell you before you left, but that was just to restart X, sorry
<jj2k> Starnestommy: unable to compile executibles
<Starnestommy> pawan: do this: press ctrl+alt+f2, then log in at that terminal, then type "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop", then run the .run file from that terminal
<Starnestommy> jj2k: install build-essential
<CW2K> Hi @all. I just installed ubuntu 8 and find my way to the  'Orca screen magnifier' the problem is that it run horrible slow 1-3FPS - so it's no real fun to us it :(. Disabling 'bilinear Filtering' in advance options didn't brought a speed up. I've a Intel 2400MHz and are now back in windows. Here the magnify.exe works with let's say 50fps. Are there any other  fullscreen screen magnifing apps for Linux or what can I do to make orca to run faster?
<socomm> Hello.
<_deselby> I just installed hardy ... and it does not have 1280 x 1024 resolution available in screen resolution tool
<mevsthevoices> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<localgod12> can someone tell me how to restart the vnc service on a remote box
<socomm> Question, what's best way to convert/burn dvd videos linux
<amirman84> _deselby: are you used to using that resolution?
<juice_> nvidia 5500 AGP, fresh copy of ubuntu 8.04. no worky :(
<socomm> Question, what's best way to convert/burn dvd videos linux
<_deselby> amirman ... yep ... currently this is 1280 x 768
<YaroMan86> k
<Scunizi> localgod12: maybe sudo /etc/init.d/vnc-server restart.. but I'm not sure of the actual vnc server name..
<ferfactor> the composite extension is not available how i can fix this problem!!!
<YaroMan86> Hello, hello, anybody home?
<amirman84> _deselby: juice_: make sure you guys go in your menu to system>administration>software sources
<jlc> belor2, run all that from the terminal prompt, right?
<_deselby> amirman ... I prefer 1280 x 1024 for this is my lcd montiro native display
<UberCanuck> socomm, too many ways to list - but do a search in synaptic
<Y-Town> socomm: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=codecs
<Starnestommy> socomm: k3b and gnomebaker can butn DVDs
<Starnestommy> *burn
<Gun_Smoke> _1
<Scunizi> how do you get streamtuner to play?
<juice_> amirman84: and do what exactly?
<amirman84> _deselby: juice_: then click the checkboxes beside 3rd party software (should be 2 of them there) then on the next tab beside proposed and backports
<david_-_-> is there a .deb for wine .61 ?
<_deselby> amirman ... however ... I tried to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf -> it does not have any display subsectdion
<dannyboy> anyone hav quake for linux?
<amirman84> _deselby: juice: then update the thing it asks you to update and they will probably install automatically from there
<ferfactor> how i can convert a .ratdvd?
<Scunizi> amirman84: do you really want proposed at this point.. isn't that somewhat suspect until things are actually released?
<amirman84> scunizi: proposed packages are pretty stable
<socomm> Hmmm
<UberCanuck> Scunizi, look in preferences, you have to set the output application of choice
<belor2> jlc: Yea and hopefully it works
<amirman84> scunizi: they may have a minor issue here and there but for the most part they're stable
<_deselby> amirman .. what is this supposed to install ?
<juice_> amirman84: and now what? restricted manager or envy?
<amirman84> restricted manager
<amirman84> juice_: go to hardware drivers
<socomm> I like k3b, but don't wanna install kde
<Starnestommy> socomm: you don't need kde for k3b
<amirman84> juice_: i think its in the menu under administration
<Starnestommy> it works fine in gnome
<Y-Town> socomm: you dont have to
<juice_> yeah got it reboot time ty amirman84
<juice_> brb
<IndyGunFreak> socomm: you just have to install some kde libs.. k3b will run fine on gnome w/o installing the whole kde desktop
<_deselby> amirman ... in restricted drivers set nvdia (I have nvidia)
<amirman84> _deselby: proprietary graphics drivers
<socomm> but how about theme integration
<socomm> won't it look out of place
<IndyGunFreak> socomm: now that i'm not sure of.....
<Trizzle> is there a way to find out what version of ubuntu i am running?
<socomm> only one way to find out i guess
<amirman84> juice_: i hope it works well for you, it worked perfectly for me, if it doesnt, it probably has to do with the xorg.conf file
<IndyGunFreak> Trizzle: in a terminal, "lsb_release -a" no quotes
<UberCanuck> socomm, trust the dependencies of apt-get, just do a `sudo apt-get install k3b`, it will get the libraries you need
<L3D> stupid firefox three messed up all my addons wont work now
<UberCanuck> socomm, it won't look native gnome, correct
<_deselby> amirman ... I did set that up earlier -> nvidia ... but that had highes resolution 800x600
<Gun_Smoke> I should be able to transfer files faster than 1M/sec over ssh?
<Trizzle> okay....apparently i have gutsy
<amirman84> _deselby: is it enabled and with a checkmark beside it in hardware drivers?
<Trizzle> thanks indy
<jlc> belor2, ty, will give it a try.
<Starnestommy> Gun_Smoke: it would be faster or at about the same speed
<Trizzle> is there a way to auto update to hardy heron?
<_deselby> amirman ... have to reboot
<maunykah> greetings everyone! I'm having a problem with the apt database once again: the apt database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. When I run apt-get update, I get this following message: E: Malformed line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Scunizi> UberCanuck: ok.. been there.  tried changing to rhythmbox but nothing but what looks like rhyth. opening then immediatly closing.
<jlc> belor2, I hope it works because I really like this 64 bit version of ubuntu.
<UberCanuck> Scunizi, did you pass it the variable as well?
<DJ_Cranky> hello
<amirman84> _deselby: then i'm sure it has to do with your xorg.conf file, sometimes the driver is working right but it's not sending the right info to your screen, all that stuff is in that file, i'm not very secure in telling you what to do in there but maybe if you looked in there something will click, you may just have to manually add your screen resolution in a line. open it in a text editor
<Scunizi> UberCanuck: I left the same variable that was there.  not sure about variables.. so I didn't mess with what existed.
<UberCanuck> Scunizi, or overwrite it
<maunykah> I was trying to follow that how-to guide on enabling the restricted directory(?) because I thought I had installed it correctly but I couldn't get dvd playback and so I went into adept and went into manage depositories and just enabled the restricted updates and now I have that error message.  How can I fix it?
<DJ_Cranky> will anyone be kind enough to help me with a panel problem i am having
<Gun_Smoke> Starnestommy: On a home network... Laptop is wireless, desktop is wired.. What would the fastest way possible to transfer files?
<Netham45> I have a laptop with a failing CD drive, is it possible to install off of the network once it is booted to the CD?
<Netham45> I have wired on it for the time being.
<amirman84> maunykah, is it an error message that appeared after trying to add a repo via commandline?
<L3D> thumb driveperhaps
<maunykah> yes
<DJ_Cranky> whenever a window opens, its top bar is under the top panel of my dekstop... any ideas?
<maunykah> hang on you mean the database error?
<Scunizi> UberCanuck: I tried xmms2 but that's a cli program.. not that it matters but it wouldn't work either.
<Gun_Smoke> 2.1MB/sec
<_deselby> well ... I rebooted and now using nvidia drivers
<Netham45> L3D, won't boot to a thumb drive
<Netham45> I'm using an alternate CD
<Daisuke_Laptop> Scunizi, audacious?
<DJ_Cranky> an anyone help me?
<Starnestommy> Gun_Smoke: ssh/scp is fast, but samba or nfs might be faster
<Scunizi> Daisuke_Ido: havent' tried tha.
<amirman84> maunykah, a similar thing happened to me the other day and it kept showing an error and wouldn't let me into synaptic, in my case it was a medibuntu repo, what i did was go to their website and just added the repository again, the right way
<localgod12> does the graphical samba front end work for anyone?
<_deselby> I can only have 640x480 resolution
<Gun_Smoke> Starnestommy: Okay.. Thanks.. ssh is fine I guess..
<amirman84> maunykah, the way that broke it was some garbage my brother told me to do
<Daisuke_Laptop> DJ_Cranky, hold alt, click and drag the window to where you want it
<maunykah> how do I do that?
<Ek0nomik> UbuntuCanuck:  I have the output.
<maunykah> should I google medibuntu?
<_deselby> so how can I get those higher resolutions available for screen resolution tool
<amirman84> _deselby: i went through the same exact thing
<IndyGunFreak> _deselby: i would fix that, that res. sucks.
<Daisuke_Laptop> maunykah, what's the error?
<amirman84> _deselby: does it give you wobbly windows? the effect?
<_deselby> Indy .. heh .. this somewhat sucks
<DJ_Cranky> does anyone have an idea why my windows always open under the panels
<The_Bridge> guys i fixed the host,but now everytime i type sudo su and then i tried to type anything it keep exitting
<jlc> Is there anybody who can talk to me about WINE?  With Wine, can I run most windows software?
<Daisuke_Laptop> DJ_Cranky, as i just said, hold alt, click and drag the window away
<IndyGunFreak> maunykah: medibuntu is great, what is your issue?
<_deselby> amirman .. yepl looks like effects are there
<drezard> hello?
<maunykah> error message: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem.
<Y-Town> jlc: mostly games I believe
<amirman84> _deselby: then it's your xorg.conf file
<Starnestommy> jlc: try #winehq
<Daisuke_Laptop> well that's not good.
<The_Bridge> guys i fixed the host,but now everytime i type sudo su and then i tried to type anything it keep exitting
<drezard> can anyone help with wine things?
<_deselby> amirman ... okay .. so it did not have any subscection for display
<Daisuke_Laptop> !aptfix | maunykah
<ubottu> maunykah: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Starnestommy> drezard: what kind of wine things?
<DJ_Cranky> Daisuke_Laptop thanks, that works. any reason it might be doing this?
<_deselby> amirman .. are they somewhere else in hardy ?
<juice_> amirman84: now i have max resolution of 640x480???
<IndyGunFreak> _deselby: what video device?
<Daisuke_Laptop> DJ_Cranky, with compiz, it happens sometimes, especially with wobbly windows.  another option is if your top bar is set to auto-hide, it won't stop windows from opening up there
<Ek0nomik> UberCanuck:  I have the output if you have a chance to take a look at it.
<Gun_Smoke> So I can connect ssh to my box.. Good stuff.. How would I do that from say outside a home network?  machine-host-name@***.***.***.*** ?
<jcgrv06> Hello. I need to execute a modprobe at boot time. How would I do that?
<jlc> starnestommy, I'm new to Linux, are you telling me to run that from the terminal prompt?
<_deselby> juice ... heee ... welcome to club ... I'm having the same problem now
<codo> hello everyone, i am having with Hardy now, since upgraded from Gutsy, the ipw2100 is now missing, does anyone know why and how to retrieve this module w/o having to going through tedious source compilation?
<Starnestommy> jlc: no, join the IRC channel #winehq
<Daisuke_Laptop> jlc, type /join #winehq
<amirman84> _deselby: where i got help with that was in #compiz, they know all that stuff like the back of their hand there, or you could look up xorg.conf settings in google, or you could open the file via sudo and see if you can fix it yourself, some of the lines in there are pretty self explanatory, but i'm no good with that stuff
<Daisuke_Laptop> that will get you to the wine help channel :)
<juice_> it supposed to "just work" my arse
<jlc> starnestommy,, ty.
<DJ_Cranky> Daisuke_Laptop hmmm. ill disable compiz stuff for now and enable em one by one, see which one is causing the issue?
<Daisuke_Laptop> DJ_Cranky, if you have wobbly windows enabled, that's what's doing it
<The_Bridge> anyone know why if i tried to access the root by typing "sudo su" it kept exitting?
<IndyGunFreak> juice_: just works is a figment of some idiots imagination.
<drezard> can anyone help me with Ati issues?
<_deselby> amirman .. is that compiz issue ?
<juice_> *brb
<The_Bridge> hey i got that ati issue too
<UberCanuck> Scunizi, put something like 'rhythmbox %p' instead of the default 'xmms %p'
<The_Bridge> allied telesyn
<Scunizi> Daisuke_Ido: THANKS! Audacious worked.. I've got sound again!
<amirman84> juice_: it has to do with the xorg.conf file, your driver is working but that file is sending the wrong info to your screen: when i had that problem some guys in #compiz helped me out a whole lot
<The_Bridge> allied telesyn modems right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Scunizi, you're welcome
<Ek0nomik> UberCanuck:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778057
<Ek0nomik> I added the output at the bottom of my first post.
<Hydrogen> Is there any reason 'bum' has such horrid performance?
<Ek0nomik> to pastbin.
<Starnestommy> The_Bridge: use sudo -i, not sudo su
<Daisuke_Laptop> now...  ipw2100
<tof> hi everybody :)
<DJ_Cranky> Daisuke_Laptop ok. ill see if i can live without it, as this is darn right annoying. thanks for the help
<Daisuke_Laptop> DJ_Cranky, you're welcome
<cellofellow> I'm not sure what it is, but after a while the screensaver makes my screen go black, and it takes like a minute to wake it up.
<Hydrogen> It's unbelievable how bad it can be
<Scunizi> UberCanuck: tried that.. audacious actually worked.. guess maybe cause it's a xmms fork? at any rate,, fixed.. thanks for helping.
<Hydrogen> considdering how much it doesn't do
<amirman84> _deselby: i'm not sure if compiz causes it or not, its just that the compiz guys know all about the xorg.conf file and graphics stuff in general since that's their specialty
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think ipw2100 has been replaced
<cellofellow> It's an Nvidia GeForce Go 6100.
<caexo> why does my onboard nvidia soundcard just stop working since 8.04?  never had a problem in 7.10
<maunykah> ok what should I do after that ubottu?
<_deselby> amirman .. ok
<Gun_Smoke> meaning I know my IP, but I have 3 machines behind a router.. How do I ssh to the correct machine?  I'm looking over the man pages currently.  I'm not seeing a good example to help follow the flags and what not.  Ideas?
<_deselby> amirman .. thanks
<caexo> i hear a little bit of static when i login
<Starnestommy> maunykah: ubottu is a bot
<Daisuke_Laptop> /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko
<The_Bridge> <Starnestommy> thx dude
<amirman84> _deselby: don't let the crappy resolution get you down, you're almost there
<maunykah> gosh darnit!
<Daisuke_Laptop> ipw2100 is present in hardy
<The_Bridge> Starnestommy : thx dude
<cellofellow> Gun_Smoke: nmap to find hosts. nmap 192.168.0.0
<Daisuke_Laptop> maunykah, can you open synaptic now?
<cellofellow> Gun_Smoke: 192.168.0.0\24 rather.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<carlos> hi
<maunykah> nope..getting the same error once again
<Gun_Smoke> cellofellow: the /24 is for?
<Cpudan80> I'm having a slight problem with FFX 3B5 on HH
<CW2K> Hi @all. I just installed ubuntu 8 and find my way to the  'Orca screen magnifier' the problem is that it run horrible slow 1-3FPS - so it's no real fun to use...
<UberCanuck> Scunizi, audacious is great, sorry i couldn't help more
<Cpudan80> It crashes on load occasionally
<Hydrogen> nevermind my question
<Ek0nomik> Uber:  Did you get my output?
<Cpudan80> Enough that it is rather annoying...
<jcgrv06> Hello. How would I execute a modprobe at boot time?
<cellofellow> Gun_Smoke: means scan the whole network. That can be 24, 16, or 8.
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, is this a sata drive? not sure what smbus either
<Ek0nomik> yeah.
<carlos> hello I am having trouble with ubuntu everytime i close my screen and the monitor turns off i cant get my computer to come back
<Ek0nomik> sata.
<codo> can someone here please check if the new Ubuntu Hardy shipped the ipw2100.ko?
<carlos> the screen just stays black
<Hydrogen> #!/usr/bin/perl -w^M <-- that explained it all
<IndyGunFreak> _deselby: what is your graphics device?
<codo> thank you thank you
<maunykah> should I just do what was suggested? Install mediubuntu depositories?
<carlos> what could it be
<cellofellow> Gun_Smoke: I'm not sure why 24, to me it should be 8, but oh well.
<Daisuke_Laptop> codo: yes it did
<Daisuke_Laptop> /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko
<maunykah> can I do it manually?
<codo> Daisuke_Laptop: oh no >,< it just missing on my laptop, can you tell me which package that I should reinstall to have it?
<amirman84> maunykah, the only reason i mentioned medibuntu is because installing it incorrectly was what made synaptic crash on me
<r_rehashed> hello. i was trying to install Hardy with the Install ubuntu option. the CD went quiet after pressing Enter for the 1st time. i pressed it again and then it started loading the kernel and gave this error msg after some time, 'Kernel-panic: VFS: cannot sync root fs on an unknown block (104, 0)'. Please help
<Daisuke_Laptop> looking now
<localgod12> can someone tell me why I can see a smb share but cannot log into it from a winders machine ?
<Trizzle> What is the easiest way to update to the latest version of ubuntu?
<mevsthevoices> Does anyone know of any major problems with video on kernel 2.6.18?
<Trizzle> lsb_release -a
<Cpudan80> localgod12: You cant log into it from a windows machine?
<amirman84> maunykah, i was just saying that whatever you installed that broke it, you should remove and install it with a different method
<Trizzle> oops, sorry
<chuy_max> hi, how can I scan ports in a remote PC? (I don't want to do anything bad, remote pc services are not working but pinging works)
<maunykah> ahh ok
<Cpudan80> localgod12: If that's the case ---> ##windows
<Gun_Smoke> cellofellow: Thanks.  And that would/should return host names?   Or how about I know the host name?
<cellofellow> Trixsey: easiest is to install clean from the CD.
<The_Bridge> doh this dns problem's killing me
<CW2K> ... Disabling 'bilinear Filtering' in orca's advance options didn't brought a speed up. I've a Intel 2400MHz with a matrox G400 Back to Windows magnify.exe works with let's say 50fps. Are there any other  fullscreen screen magnifing apps for Linux or what can I do to make orca to run faster?
<mevsthevoices> Does anyone know of any major problems with video on kernel 2.6.18?
<carlos> ??
<localgod12> cpudan80: ??
<Athleone> hi
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, not sure whats what - sata should be fine, but that smbus wasn't detected correctly
<IndyGunFreak> Trizzle: what ar you trying to figure out about your distro?:
<amirman84> maunykah, medibuntu is just a repo for restricted codecs and stuff, it wouldn't fix your problem, but it will let you play DVDs :)
<cellofellow> Gun_Smoke: you can try "host ipaddress". If you don't have DNS set up it might not help anything, though.
<Ek0nomik> I don't even know what smbus is.  :/
<Trizzle> Indy:  I'm trying to get it to the latest version
<Athleone> I always wanted to do Linux, but I never did. So I was thinking about it, and found this channel, so here I am, I guess..
<Cpudan80> localgod12: You said you can see an SMB share in ubuntu - but can't log into it from a windows box... if that is the case, ##windows is where you should go for help
<IndyGunFreak> Trizzle: well, what version does lsb_releas -a show you have?
<Gun_Smoke> humm....   I need to get on a different network to play.
<amirman84> hi athleone
<TeslaTony> I have a very large tgz file, and I want to extract a series of files from it without extracting the entire archive. How can I do that?
<Cpudan80> localgod12: If you cant log into it from Ubuntu, then we are here to help :-)
<carlos> download it and install it ubuntu rocks
<Ek0nomik> how do you know it wasn't detected properly?
<Athleone> so uh how should I start?
<Daisuke_Laptop> codo, i'm not seeing it blacklisted by default... retricted modules, perhaps
<Trizzle> Good question, my computer is locked up and the only thing I can do is type in this window
<Trizzle> so, i don't know
<maunykah> I don't think I even installed anything really.  I went into "Manage depositories" and from there selected "restricted" and unsupported and recommended updates. Closed everything and when I tried to get back in, I received that error
<Trizzle> gonna restart and try to find out
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, fedora worked?  could be kernel options - you can always recompile a kernel - kernel-package is your friend
<The_Bridge> is there any indonesia based ubuntu forum such as this?
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Athleone> All I have is this little cygwin.
<The_Bridge> i mean a regional one
<Ek0nomik> Uber:  Fedora didn't exactly work...
<astro76> !id | The_Bridge
<ubottu> The_Bridge: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, a guess "Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0177"
<localgod12> i dont think i communicated the problem: I can see it from winders, it asks me for login information for the smb share i give it the user account but thats not what it wants
<Ek0nomik> I was unable to partition it.
<Athleone> although it really isnt linux...
<maunykah> I just wish I could undo whatever it is I did
<Ek0nomik> I could just "see" it.
<Athleone> I have a small understanding of Unix and some of its commands.
<amirman84> athleone: if you like learning about computer stuff, and you want an OS that you can configure to your needs linux is the way to go, but keep in mind everything always doesnt go as planned and you have to approach sometimes distressing stuff as a learning experience, when you fix something crazy for the first time you'll have learned a lot and you'll feel like the man... or woman
<Athleone> I was just wondering, before I start installing Linux, what tips can anyone give me?
<Athleone> oh....
<carlos> what computer do you have Athleone
<carlos> like is it a desktop
<Athleone> Pentium...
<Athleone> Sorry if I sound n00bish at times... Im only 12...
<Daisuke_Laptop> Athleone, be willing to learn, have an open mind, and don't give up as soon as something goes wrong.
<Athleone> yeah, I have linux on my DS and DSL..
<amirman84> athleone: i was a 100% noob just a few days ago, but i'm learning a lot
<Athleone> lol
<localgod12> athleone: and you understand unix commands?
<Athleone> yes.
<Daisuke_Laptop> those, i think, are the three biggest things to remember :)
<Athleone> i rtfmed.
<localgod12> you rock
<det> Is there any way to not make 8.04 not stop sound when I switch VTs ?
<Ek0nomik> UberCanuck:  Is there any explanation as to why Ubuntu, Fedora, and others used to work some versions ago.
<codo> Daisuke_Laptop: could it be linux-ubuntu-modules?
<Ek0nomik> and now suddenly the support is lost?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Athleone, and don't worry, we won't tell you to rtfm :)
<Athleone> :P
<amirman84> athleone: i think the way to go, if you're running windows is to download the latest ubuntu ISO and use the program Wubi thats on there, it's for windows
<amenado> Athleone-> you can read some linux tutorials at freeelectrons.com
<Athleone> alright.
<Athleone> so I should partition my hard drive?
<Y-Town> Athleone: go to ubuntu.com and download ubuntu.  Burn it to a cd and try it.  You can try it live running from the cd without changing anything on your system  :o)
<amirman84> athleone: it lets you install ubuntu in a virtual file system on your windows drive
<localgod12> athleone: you rock
<Athleone> oh.
<Athleone> thanks localgod
<carlos> so does any1 know how I can fix my problem with my tx2000z??? when I close my screen (laptop) I cant get it to turn on again my monitor
<r00tintheb0x> ah the dreaded blank LCD on lid open.
 * r00tintheb0x shakes head.
<pygmymath> Athleone: You == Awesome.
<amirman84> athleone: don't partition your drive just yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> codo, that package does have the firmware
<Athleone> well, I want to use Linux because mainly its opensource and perl and PHP and Python and the cool Stuff run on it, so I want to learn about Linux, not just install it and use it, but have a feel for the entire OS...
<maunykah> so is there anyway I can possibly get everything back to normal?
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, its not uncommon that some things work on 1 distro but not another, very frustrating - if technical, then compile a specifiic kernel for your machine.  not usual to loose configuration though
<amirman84> athleone: wubi lets you install ubuntu without partitioning your drive or anything, it is just like a regular installation except you can't hibernate
<Athleone> So, in your opinion, what is the best flavor of Linux?
<Athleone> oops, stupid question,....
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: do you know how to fix
<Athleone> forgot what channel Im in.
<amirman84> athleone: and it's like a microsecond slower accessing files
<The_Bridge> doh,is there anyone from indonesia in here?
<pygmymath> heh
<Ashfire908> I'm compiling a program and it uses jam instead of make, and i installed the jam package but it still says i need to install make. does anyone know of packaged needed for jam?
<UberCanuck> Athleone, ask more specific - which flavour for what you want?  enterprise desktop within a hetrogenious environ?
<Athleone> hmmm.... airman, so that means I can install it and it will take over Windoze?
<Ek0nomik> Uber:  Wouldn't that require there to be a distro already installed on it?
<Athleone> I think Im going for the KDE type.
<Ek0nomik> to recompile a kernel?
<The_Bridge> i'm having a problem with a dsl provider
<amirman84> athleone: i use ubuntu but i don't necessarily think it's the best, linux mint is good too, but it's based on ubuntu :)
<localgod12> Athleone: www.distrowatch.com
<Athleone> Im more of a typer person
<Trizzle> indy:  okay I'm back now.  what was the command to find out my version of ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Trizzle, lsb_release -a
<The_Bridge> the dns that i enter in the network setting keeps on changing itself to modem's vendor ip
<amirman84> athleone: i chose ubuntu, because it has the best support community and best all around features
<Athleone> wow, this channel sure is fast...
<UberCanuck> Ek0nomik, if your live cd isn't working, you are going to have troubles - me, I'd go do Gentoo and do that, but not recommended for everyone
<Athleone> alright, ubuntu...
<The_Bridge> the dns that i enter in the network setting keeps on changing itself to modem's vendor ip,what should i do?
<pygmymath> Athleone: Packages coming out of its ears = ubuntu :P
<Trizzle> okay, so I have version 7.10, what is the best/quickest way to update to latest version?
<Athleone> I heard SuSE is good too, though..
<Y-Town> Athleone: Smart choice
<Daisuke_Laptop> codo, if the ubuntu-modules package isn't installed for some reason, definitely install it.
<tof> what is the better way to make a little linux program ?
<The_Bridge> fyi,the provider gave me allied telesyn dsl modem
<Cpudan80> Trizzle: Click the upgrade button in the update manager
<IndyGunFreak> Athleone: its all a matter of opinion, i hate all rpm distros
<tof> do you know a good tuto
<amirman84> athleone: if you install ubuntu with wubi, it wont mess with windows at all, in fact if you decide you want to get rid of it you can just go to add/remove programs and remove "ubuntu" from there
<IndyGunFreak> but i'm glad others like them
<carlos> do i need new drivers for blank LCD on lid open
<Athleone> ouch, this channel is the fastest ive seen
<Daisuke_Laptop> Athleone, it's purely a matter of preference.  i personally feel that ubuntu gives the best balance between "works well for normal users" and "tinkerable to your heart's content"
<IndyGunFreak> Trizzle: what version are you updting?
<Athleone> my heads goin dizzy.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Athleone, you get used to it after a while :)
<astro76> tof: 23:59 < carlos> do i need new drivers for blank LCD on lid open
<amirman84> athleone: openSUSE is really good, especially because it usually automatically installs your wireless which can be a pain for some newbies in ubuntu, even though it only requires a few special clicks in software sources
<astro76> argh
<Trizzle> Indy:  I just started the update.  I thought I had installed hardy heron, but I accidentally installed the previous version
<carlos> ????
<Trizzle> Thanks so much for the help
<UberCanuck> Daisuke_Laptop, not the best for enterprises, imho
<Athleone> okay, so whats the best for a complete n00b?
<astro76> tof: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<opop> wooooooo
<Daisuke_Laptop> Athleone, definitely ubuntu :)
<Athleone> ubuntu, huh..
<amirman84> athleone: one of the reasons i didn't install openSUSE is because i heard that the package manager , the thing that installs software for you, was really slow
<pygmymath> Athleone: Ubuntu, you can see how fast this channel goes :P
<localgod12> yah
<UberCanuck> Athleone, ubuntu is great of newbies
<tof> nobody know good programming tuto for beginners ?
<IndyGunFreak> !tab | Trizzle there's no point in only typing half my name, as i can't watch 1400 people chatting..
<ubottu> Trizzle there's no point in only typing half my name, as i can't watch 1400 people chatting..: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<The_Bridge> the dns that i enter in the network setting keeps on changing itself to modem's vendor ip,what should i do?
<carlos> astro76: ...
<Athleone> okay...........
<vader> can someone please help me with an ssh question?
<carlos> tof: what language
<Daisuke_Laptop> tof, that all depends on what language you want to learn.
<lucian> hello
<Athleone> ubuntu then.
<Daisuke_Laptop> vader, shoot.
<astro76> carlos: I really don't know how that line got in my paste buffer ;)
<lucian> there a irc for brazilian users
<Daisuke_Laptop> !br | lucian
<ubottu> lucian: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<opop> i'll paste yer buffer
<carlos> astro76: lol k
<amirman84> athleone: ubuntu is the best for noobs because the support community is so huge and always there
<lucian> thanks
<bazhang> #ubuntu-br lucian
<r_rehashed> how about fedora  ;-)
<tof> i like C or C++ but i know they are a little hard to learn
<Y-Town> Athleone: You should have that about halfway downloaded by now  LOL
<opop> fedora is the f41l
<localgod12> unless you need samba help
<bazhang> r_rehashed: #fedora
<Daisuke_Laptop> tof, there are tons of resources online for any llanguage you could possibly want to learn
<r_rehashed> lol
<carlos> tof: try python if its your first language it rocks
<r_rehashed> kidding
<IndyGunFreak> if fedora wasn't rpm based, it would be fine
<Athleone> im not gonna download ubuntu on this box, its screwed up. Im installing it on the box Im moving to.
<UberCanuck> r_rehashed, fedora is great, maybe not for noobs or enterprise desktops
<Daisuke_Laptop> python or java
<vader> I want to move files from one computer to another. But to access the other i have to ssh into one system, them ssh from that one into the next.
<r_rehashed> true
<matthew> will xubuntu run on a pentium mmx computer?
<astro76> tof: I'd say stick with C, or at least start with it, it is the Language of Linux and Gnome too... and Python is cool too
<tof> i would like to know how do you make a linux program
<Daisuke_Laptop> vader, sftp :)
<IndyGunFreak> its my favorite rpm distro.
<pygmymath> < lives in hardy more than vista
<UberCanuck> tof: piles and piles of C/C++ docs in un*x
<carlos> python rocks my socks is so simple
<joshvittetoe> hi guys, i have some questions on how i can dual boot ubuntu and xp
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: whast the speed of the processor?
<bazhang> matthew: you might consider fluxbuntu--how much ram
<tof> Python is portable to another platform ?
<vader> i dont really know how to send files over ssh from the command line only
<Daisuke_Laptop> vader, go to Places > Connect to server
<amirman84> athleone: i think you should definitely install ubuntu with wubi before partitioning drives or anything, just so you can see how it reacts with your hardware: one of the biggest problems for noobs (myself included) is when your hardware doesnt automatically work
<Bodsda> !ot | carlos
<ubottu> carlos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astro76> tof: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Application-Development-paperback-2nd/dp/0321563220/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1209787381&sr=8-1
<carlos> grrr stupid screen making me mad
<Athleone> alright, I'll use wubi then
<Athleone> oops.
<Athleone> gtg
<Athleone> bye
<matthew> <IndyGunFreak>  i believe 200
<FloodBot1> Athleone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Athleone> brb
<amirman84> !wubi athleone
<ubottu> Factoid wubi athleone not found
<joshvittetoe> can i do this with each OS on 2 separate hard drives
<friedtofu> joshvittetoe: once you install ubuntu - the script for grub will automatically add xp to the list... and you should be able to choose it from there when you boot your comptuer
<Daisuke_Laptop> vader, change the service type to ssh, then enter the login credentials for the other machine
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: yeah, you need to probably look at flux.
<amirman84> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<vader> that will get me to the inbetween machine.. how do i get to the next machine
<friedtofu> joshvittetoe: you dont need two seperate harddrives but at least 2 partitions... or more
<matthew> <IndyGunFreak>  fluxbuntu doesn't have a 8.04 version yet though does it
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know how to control the firefox hsitory from the commandline? Is there a command line argument that goes forward/backward?
<tmapj> can anyone help im getting "su: Authentication failure" when i run "su -"
<carlos> i dont know how to fix
<IndyGunFreak> matthew: don't know..
<pygmymath> matthew: sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<Daisuke_Laptop> vader, connect directly to the third machine?
<pygmymath> matthew: its a wm, same as kde or ice
<UberCanuck> dmsuperman, good question, no idea
 * Bodsda notices a huge increase in host name failures
<tof> thank you :)
<matthew> <pygmymath>  so i could do ubuntu server install and then get everything else?
<vader> i cant connect directly to the third machine due to firewall
<UberCanuck> tmapj, did you enable root's passwd first?
<pygmymath> matthew: i guessso... never done it myself :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> vader, sftp wouldn't work then :\
<vader> but i have been given access to a machine wchich can access the third machine
<tmapj> what do you mean enable?
<astro76> matthew: or use the minimal cd perhaps
<amirman84> pygmymath, couldn't fluxbuntu as a whole system not have all its apps and everything caught up tho?.
<UberCanuck> tmapj, at the command line `sudo passwd root`
<maunykah> ok is it possible that anyone here can tell me how to fix a "malformed line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Scunizi> In system monitor I have 6 "debus-daemon"'s listed all with the same command line referance.. what's up with that? anyone know?
<UberCanuck> tmapj, then you can do `su - `
<maunykah> or better yet where can I find it to change it
<tmapj> what is that command
<Bodsda> maunykah: pastebin the file plz
<astro76> !sudo | tmapj
<amirman84> pygmymath: because fluxbox is a windows manager but fluxbuntu has a whole system too
<ubottu> tmapj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<UberCanuck> tmapj, it adds a passwd to root, which is otherwise disabled by default in Ubuntu
<maunykah> bodsda how do you I get to pastebin again
<joshvittetoe> so i cant do a dual boot with 2 seperate hard drives?
<dmsuperman> UberCanuck, Darn. Perhaps you know of an alternate solution: I'm trying to map my mouse's forward/back buttons to firefox's back/forward (perhaps even to some sort of global back/forward like windows has). Alt + Left and Right aren't good, because for some reason when I try that it gets some odd effects
<choudesh> maunykah, please pastebin your sources.list
<pygmymath> amirman84: aaah sorry i misunderstood, didnt realise fluxbuntu had more than just fluxbox
<Bodsda> !paste | maunykah
<ubottu> maunykah: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vader> i thought i could use sshfs on the second machine to mount the directories of the third machine.. but the second machine doesnt have it.. and I have limited permissions on it
<bazhang> #fluxbuntu has more info :]
<joshvittetoe> friedtofu
<vader> but i have full permissions on the third machine
<friedtofu> joshvittetoe: yeah?
<UberCanuck> dmsuperman, interesting - back/forwd even when firefox doesn't have focus?
<joshvittetoe> hi, i pmd you
<pygmymath> amirman84: if you're looking for lighterweight wm's and aren't concerned about space icewm and fluxbox are great heh. and you can apt get leafpad etc still
<IndyGunFreak> or, i'll paypal matt 30 bucks for that box, and have a nice big metal target
<amirman84> pygmymath: i'm not exactly sure, just kinda thinking about it, i mean fluxbuntu would have their own set of apps and everything made to be integrated in fluxbox i guess and maybe that stuff isn't caught up with the kernel changes
<DanaG> I: module-hal-detect.c: Trying capability alsa
<DanaG> I: alsa-util.c: Couldn't open PCM device surround51:1: Device or resource busy                 ..... and same for up to 71
<DanaG> W: alsa-util.c: Device front:1 doesn't support sample format float32le, changed to s16le.
<dmsuperman> UberCanuck, I don't really care about focus, I just want my back/forward buttons to act as actual back and forward buttons. Alt + Left only works in linux, and even then I get odd effects
<codo> Daisuke_Laptop: I do a dirty trick is to copy all modules file and firmware of ipw2100 from other laptop and try to do modprobe but it said the module is not found, is there any file I should edit?
<friedtofu> joshvittetoe: dont see you in my pms :/
<DanaG> Argh, PulseAudio won't do surround on my sound card.
<pygmymath> amirman84: true. you can still get the feel by usign fluxbox if you wanna config that ( i gave up and used icewm )
<dmsuperman> UberCanuck, Alt + Left only works in firefox*
<DanaG> And Audigy2 won't do 24-bit audio, either.
<UberCanuck> dmsuperman, no idea, but i wish you luck... and hope you release your code to the community when done  :-)
<joshvittetoe> lol what? u just replied to me
<Daisuke_Laptop> codo, i have no idea how one would go about that
<amirman84> pygmymath: i've got a pretty robust laptop, i'm nuts over compiz-fusion so i'd rather just stick with GNOME since it plays so nicely already
<DanikarPN> sfd
<dmsuperman> UberCanuck, I will certainly do that if I get it figured out :D
<Athleone|away> WOW.
<carlos> lk
<carlos> ok
<vader> ok.. i have a simpler question.. how can i make my task bar show my open windows on 2 rows?
<Athleone|away> I just learnt Python in 3 minutes
<Athleone|away> phew.
<joshvittetoe> friedtofu try pming me
<carlos> out of nowhere my computer went to the login screen
<carlos> n shutdown all my programs
<amirman84> pygmymath: the only lightweight wm i've ever used was XFCE in puppy linux, it's very satisfactory
<friedtofu> joshvittetoe: i did ...
<carlos> what is wrongs?
<joshvittetoe> what in the world lol
<Bodsda> !ot | Athleone|away
<ubottu> Athleone|away: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pygmymath> amirman84: heh nice. one laptop for me is eee and the other is an oldschool 800mhz p3 256 ram toshiba tablet heh. puppy is sweet and xfce aint bad mind
<Daisuke_Laptop> carlos, did you launch any program at all?
<DanaG> ALSA lib setup.c:96:(snd_sctl_install) Cannot lock ctl elem
<DanaG> I: alsa-util.c: PCM device surround51:1 refused our hw parameters: Device or resource busy
<DanaG> WTF?
<UberCanuck> Athleone|away, could never get into Python - even did a 6 month contract in it
<maunykah> ok here is what I see in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9678/
<friedtofu> joshvittetoe: whatever. just type here
<rockets> How can I redirect all pulseaudio streams to a specific output device? e.g. i just plugged in a usb headset.
<Bodsda> !wtf | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UberCanuck> Athleone|away, its a 'love it or hate it' language - enjoying Ruby right now myself
<DanaG> I think 'wtf' and the full spelled out thing are way different.
<joshvittetoe> ok, so basically i cant have 2 hard drives, one with xp and the other with ubuntu??
<bazhang> friedtofu:  joshvittetoe you can open channel #friedtofu and chat there if you wish
<tmapj> can anyone help im getting "Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c"." "The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported." when I try to browse c:\ drive in wine
<friedtofu> haha.
<DanaG> Should I instead say "wt*"?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wth
<Daisuke_Laptop> h meaning heck, of course!
<DanaG> h could also be taken badly.
<pygmymath> always hell
<maunykah> and to refresh the problem, the error message that I received after I stupidly checked options in the "manage depositories" section in adept is this:The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<DanaG> And f could be taken to be any of random words with 'f'
<tmapj> what the fudge can someone help me
<pygmymath> heck****
<rockets> no ideas? bah
<tmapj> can anyone help im getting "Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c"." "The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported." when I try to browse c:\ drive in wine
<pawan> hi
<pygmymath> wtp? what the popstickles :P
<Hydrogen> DanaG: and people could spend their time a whole lot better than big brothering this channel
<pawan> nvidia alaways loading vesa drivrs
<DanaG> Yeah.  "wtf" is very tame; I rarely ever use anything worse unless I'm extremely aggravated -- and even then, I only use it around people I know are okay with it.
<drivetrax> wine? whines?
<drivetrax> browse the drive
<tmapj> can anyone help im getting "Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c"." "The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported." when I try to browse c:\ drive in wine
<Starnestommy> tmapj: what are you trying to run?
<pawan> nvidia alaways loading vesa drivrs
<Athleone|away> for some reason, Python doesnt have the "feel" that Perl or PHP has
<tmapj> wine
<carlos> Daisuke_Laptop: well i was changing a song thats it
<Starnestommy> tmapj: which command?
<drivetrax> fine wine?
<pawan> cant change to higher resloutins
<Bodsda> !ot | Athleone|away   i warned you b4
<ubottu> Athleone|away   i warned you b4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DanaG> Oh, and I'm getting audio dropouts when I rotate my cube.
<Athleone|away> oops
<tmapj> Browse C:\ drive
<maunykah> oh I forgot to add that I was trying to enable DVD playback
<The_Bridge> i used gnome desktop,why is it always kde based apps like amarok and kopete takes like years to open??
 * DanaG wonders about this nick:
<drivetrax> right
<Athleone|away> oh, so talking about programming languages is out of topic? oh sorry...
<DanaG> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<SeaPhor> and we all have wasted how much time on this issue?
<Athleone|away> I didnt know
<amirman84> maunykah, do you know how to open that sources.list file in a text editor so you can pastebin that? cuz i don't i'm a terminal dummy
<carlos> Daisuke_Laptop: last time it happened when i was running lot of things but still shouldnt happen that often
<DanaG> That'd be an odd nickname.
<Hydrogen> !english | Bodsda If you're really going to be the police, at least use proper language..
<ubottu> Bodsda If you're really going to be the police, at least use proper language..: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drivetrax> it's that way
<Bodsda> !topic | Athleone|away
<ubottu> Athleone|away: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<roxahris> Okay, I installed KDE4, but I'm still using GNOME.
<bazhang> please everyone calm down
<roxahris> How do I start KDE4 instead?
<amirman84> maunykah, but since the error is in line 42 of that file, it would help
<DanaG> roxahris: at the login screen, choose "session"
<tmapj> can anyone help im getting "Failed to open URL "~/.wine/drive_c"." "The URL "~/.wine/drive_c" is not supported." when I try to browse c:\ drive in wine
<DanaG> menu.
<maunykah> unfortunately amirman84, I am a complete terminal dummy as well
<bazhang> roxahris: from session in login window
<pawan> how to install drivers for nvidia geforce fx 5200 card
<UberCanuck> roxahris, a couple ways, and assuming you installed correctly, simply select the session on the login screen
<maunykah> I don't remember how someone else had assisted me in doing so
<bazhang> tmapj: you may also wish to visit #winehq if you dont get answer here
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<roxahris> Okay.
 * roxahris goes to log out
<drivetrax> Tmapj -- does it let you open C:\ ?
<tof> what is the topic for programming languages ?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know how to get mozilla-mplayer to work in firefox 3?
<amirman84> someone who knows how to open a system file in a text editor tell maunykah how to do it so she can pastebin the sources.list file
<tmapj> drivetrax no
<DanaG> gksu gedit
<drivetrax> hmmm
<DanaG> or kdesu kate
<bazhang> tof which one
<ruang5> aryana
<Hydrogen> nopaste file
<pygmymath> heh desu
<choudesh> maunykah, open terminal - gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it
<tof> C or C ++
<amirman84> maunykah type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and pastebin that
<bazhang> tof ##c
<Hydrogen> pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<drivetrax> ya kno.. I was thinkin of puttin wine in this one
<Bodsda> maunykah: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DanaG> Random:
<tof> bazhang thanks
<DanaG> "Needs more 'desu'!"
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<tof> ##c
<amirman84> woah hydrogen, is that real command?
<tmapj> drivetrax: what?
<tof> lol
<Hydrogen> amirman84: if you install the pastebinit program, yes
<pygmymath> kDESUDESUDESUDESU
<Bodsda> amirman84: if u have pastebinit installed then yes it is
<bazhang> pygmymath: do you have a supprot question?
<DanaG> That's odd.... if I scroll in Firefox, audio drops out.
<UberCanuck> anyone else go to LinuxFest Northwest?
<amirman84> hydrogen: that's awesome i'm going to have to get that right now just in case, what's the -i argument do?
<Hydrogen> Bodsda: choudesh amirman84: theres no reason to open /etc/apt/sources.list as root.  It's readable by your common users
<DanaG> Completely Fair Scheduler, my $BODY_PART
<Hydrogen> amirman84: tells it to read from a file instead of stdout
<maunykah> it tells me that gksu isn't currently installed. I tried to install it and then I get the malformed line 42 in source list message twice
<Hydrogen> err
<Hydrogen> stdin
<DanaG> Heh, note that that's open-ended.
<Hydrogen> :>
<choudesh> Hydrogen, I understand that. But he needs to edit it in a bit.
<pawan> hi
<maunykah> and then it is says the list of sources could not be read
<Bodsda> Hydrogen: but to save it after change there is -- why dont you just get off my case
<DanaG> Just like saying "thank $DEITY"
<amirman84> hydrogen: oh, thought everything in those funny little folders was protected
<bazhang> Bodsda: please relax
<Bodsda> bazhang: sorry dude
<r00tintheb0x> Yeah, relas Bodsda
<carlos> ok there's something wrong with firefox i was trying to use the find option(ctrl-f) and twice when i tried my computer when back to login screen
<r00tintheb0x> relax too
<Hydrogen> maunykah: can you copypaste line 42 into here?
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i'm convinced ubotu needs a !paxil trigger
<drivetrax> tmapj,  - In Winecfg under the Drives tab you'll see buttons to add and remove available drives.
<Hydrogen> just gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: ;]
<choudesh> Bodsda, Hydrogen was just reminding us not to play with root. ;-)
<r00tintheb0x> carlos: GKrellM Themes? http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/Themes.html
<carlos> ok everything i do it seems is making my computer go to login screen
<drivetrax> tmapj,  - is your drive set up.. there?
<carlos> what is wrong?
<maunykah> E: Malformed line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<carlos> i just opened evolution n same thing
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, you're going to have to be more descriptive.
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, have you checked any log files?
<tmapj> drive c is already listed
<Bodsda> choudesh: playing with root would be logging in as root -- sudo is used more then 100 times a day on my system it is not dangerous when used properly
<pawan> how to configure xorg.conf for nvidia 5200
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<drivetrax> tmapj,  without the browser, try to access the drive..top directory level,
<choudesh> Bodsda, I understand that. But in maunykah case - there is the possibility of screwing it up more. ;-)
<r00tintheb0x> choudesh, dont do anything as root unless you HAVE to if you're a n00b.
<r00tintheb0x> Period.
<r00tintheb0x> Thanks mmmkay?!
<tmapj> drivetrax how do i do that?
<Hydrogen> don't do anything as root unless you have to
<drivetrax> cmd.. a shell
<Hydrogen> the noob part can be left out
<navetz> is there a way to copy things over ssh from a local server to a remote server?
<UberCanuck> Bodsda, better in some ways, better logging for example, pinpoint authorization to apps and or users/groups, etc
<r00tintheb0x> haha @ <drivetrax> cmd.. a shell
<carlos> ?
<Bodsda> choudesh: maybe so but he has a problem with a dodgy line in sources.list that needs editing so it has to be opened as root ;~)
<amirman84> i used gksu to open nautilus and install a certificate yesterday, i felt like i learned something :)
<Bodsda> UberCanuck: ????
<drivetrax> r00tintheb0x,  Wine has a shell
<Bodsda> !yay | amirman84
<ubottu> amirman84: Glad you made it! :-)
<r00tintheb0x> drivetrax, okay. Still looked funny "cmd" and "shell" in the same sentence.
<UberCanuck> Bodsda, sorry, about 'sudo'
<choudesh> Bodsda, I know. That was I agreed on the use of gksu. I was just trying to get you and Hydrogen to play nice. ^-^
<drivetrax> well, thas all cmd is.. for windows
<tof> navetz maybe wget command can help you
<r00tintheb0x> gksu = su @ bash.
<tmapj> drivetrax i dont know how to try to access the drive
<r00tintheb0x> gksudo = sudo @ bash.
<navetz> drivetrax: thanks
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: how do i check log files
<Hydrogen> heh, wineconsole cmd
<Hydrogen> :-)
<amirman84> bodsda and bot friend: thank you
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, they're in /var/log.
<Bodsda> choudesh: ok,.,.no probs ;~) UberCanuck oh kk
<Bodsda> amirman84: your welcome
<r00tintheb0x> You can use the command line to look at it using less, more, cat, grep, or whatnot.
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: ok what am i looking for
<r00tintheb0x> i would "tail -n 50 /var/log/messages"
<drivetrax> tmapj - did you re-read ALL this   > http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/config-wine-main#AEN288
<amirman84> do any of you know of any good linux for beginners video podcasts?
<tmapj> drivetrax i dont know how to try to access the drive
<r00tintheb0x> Anything that would be indicative of why you machine is crashing to GDM.
<Hydrogen> Theres probably a few log viewers that have ui's as well
<choudesh> r00tintheb0x, oops. I missed the do. gksudo is what I meant. ;-)
<tmapj> no but ill read it now
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, i would look @ /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: should i pase it here orwhere
<bazhang> amirman84: there are tons out there let me find a link
<r00tintheb0x> ;) @ choudesh
<Hydrogen> anyways, maunykah, can you paste the file (or at least line 42) somewhere..?
<bazhang> indy ;]
<amirman84> bazhang: thanks!
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, paste the output of "tail -n 25 /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to http://pastebin.ca
<drivetrax> tmapj - Sounds like you did not map the root C: under wine.. if that is possible
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<maunykah> hydrogen I wish I could, I don't know how to access that entire list of lines
<Hydrogen> maunykah: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know howto get mozilla-mplayer to work in firefox 3?
<mysticdarkhack> it seem that not all plugin work in ff3
<Bodsda> maunykah: enter the command Hydrogen gave you in a terminal
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, im not getting any younger :P
<drivetrax> Mozilla has a Huge forum
<maunykah> I have and I get the message that gedit isn't installed
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: here http://pastebin.ca/1005698
<LadyNikon> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hydrogen> maunykah: are you on kubuntu by chance?
<maunykah> yes I am
<Bodsda> maunykah: are you using kubuntu?
<Hydrogen> does kate /etc/apt/sources.list work?
<Hydrogen> ah
<maunykah> yes
<Hydrogen> yes, kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<r00tintheb0x> carlos join #r00tintheb0x
<Hydrogen> kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list actually
<drivetrax> lamp.. is that as fully featured as apache?
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: it contains apache
<amirman84> mysticdarkhack: there's a little config tweaking you can do, i'll find the link for you, but i should just add that it makes your FF3 more vulnerable to being destroyed by addons that might do just that
<maunykah> woohoo! Kate opened
<Starnestommy> and php and mysql
<Hydrogen> It's four times more featured drivetrax, actually
<maunykah> ok I will paste it in the pastebin
<drivetrax> ah, wull I never loade apache
<amirman84> hydrogen: LOL
<bazhang> amirman84: youtube is actually the best source out there; audio podcasts can be found on www.distrowatch.com (one example)
<amirman84> bazhang: cool, i didn't know distrowatch had anything but a poll hehe
<maunykah> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9681/
<DarkLordVenom> what are the default groups assigned to the super user account?
<moDumass> hey all
<bazhang> amirman84: 32,800 youtube linux broadcasts ;]
<Hydrogen> DarkLordVenom: 'root'
<Starnestommy> DarkLordVenom: just root
<moDumass> i have mounted 1Xhdd inside a nas device, and i have mounted that hdd on my desktop, now ive put a second hdd inside the nas, how do i mount that to my hdd?
<amirman84> maunykah:; looks like you just have to add dashes where the spaces are in ubuntu hardy partner
<localgod11> how do i select all in nano
<Hydrogen> it should be deb-src
<AussieGuy> If my motherboards specifications say "Upgradeable to 1gb of ram" what would happen if I put 2gb in?
<Hydrogen> not deb src
<moDumass> please just point me in a direction, google is turning up nothing, but im prob asking the wrong question
<DarkLordVenom> i mean, you know how you have the root account, then you make another account for the system user that has sudo privileges, what groups does that one belong to?
<bazhang> AussieGuy: eeepc?
<pawan> is my geforce 5200 card supported by hardy
<Starnestommy> DarkLordVenom: that user would be in the admin group
<roxahris> Hmm.
<CYREX> pawan: yes
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<pawan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] [10de:0322] (rev a1)
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<AussieGuy> no, its an old msi motherboard that has an athlon xp 1700 in it
<localgod11> AussieGuy: nothin
<roxahris> KDE4 is alright, but I like GNOME better.
<Hydrogen> maunykah: did you open it with kate /etc/apt/sources.list or kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<moDumass> bazhang its an ASUS micro laptop, really awesome, runs on some linux flavoure
<amirman84> bazhang: i was looking more along the lines of a regular show type thing that i could subscribe to in miro, but if there are that many i'll have to check them out
<AussieGuy> would most likely it work?
<tof> moDumass what nas it is ?
<Hydrogen> err "or kdesu kate /ec/apt/sources.list
<CYREX> dont compare kde4 with gnome
<Hydrogen> "
<CYREX> kde4 is not ready
<maunykah> oh that's all?
<localgod11> AussieGuy: only with one gb
<pawan> then why is it not showing high resolutions
<Hydrogen> maunykah: yea
<CYREX> kde3 3.5.9 is the one ready
<Hydrogen> CYREX: yet it still blows it away :-)
<moDumass> tof its a linksys nas200
<bazhang> amirman84: miro is good as well as that gets googlevideo dailymotion youtube and others
<DanaG> EEe sucks for using a "vegetable" as a CPU.
 * Hydrogen hugs his highly transparent theme
<maunykah> it opened with kate /etc/...
<opop> how can i find a changelog for the new hardy-proposed generic kernel?  I want to see if anything's been done to the rtl8187 driver
<DanaG> Celeron == no speedstep == poor battery life.
<Hydrogen> maunykah: okay, you need to reopen using kdesu, so you can edit it
<amirman84> hydrogen: what about the sapces in "ubuntu hardy partner"
<DanaG> They'd be better off with, at the very least, a first-gen Pentium M.
<Hydrogen> do you need that line?
<maunykah> I left it open
<Hydrogen> amirman84: thats fine
<maunykah> which line should I alter?
<Hydrogen> maunykah: yes, you need to open it as root, as its a system file
<Hydrogen> so you need to open it as "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iwan> hai?
<AussieGuy> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/detail_spec/MS6378_2a.htm thats the motherboard...says maximum memory size 1gb
<tof> i have a macbook see the next page maybe can help you, i don't know http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/
<opop> hai!
<r00tintheb0x> wb carlos
<maunykah> ah ok
<DanaG> opop: try: aptitude changelog linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic
<opop> word
<tof> mybook sorry
<bazhang> AussieGuy: you can try but likely a no go
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: it crashed
<opop> thanks, DanaG--not used to aptitude.
<pawan> and also cannot run compiz
<r00tintheb0x> i see Carbonflux
<r00tintheb0x> carlos,
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, join #r00tintheb0x
<maunykah> ok re-opened
<DanaG> Aptitude can be used for many things besides just the text-UI and package installation.
<localgod11> AussieGuy: doesnt matter how much RAM you put in it will only see 1 gb
<AussieGuy> I actually have a mobile phone that cla/join #r00tinthebox
<pawan> how to set nv in xorg.conf
<Hydrogen> maunykah: okay, change deb src to deb-src
<carlos> r00tintheb0x: ahh im lagging
<Hydrogen> and save it
<localgod11> AussieGuy ??
<r00tintheb0x> on a .edu line?
<opop> damn, nothing.
<r00tintheb0x> Thats a shame.
<maunykah> ok changed
<maunykah> save it now?
<amirman84> pawan, what nv card do you have exactly?
<opop> wonder if there's a new driver on rtl-wifi svn...
<pawan> fx 5200
<AussieGuy> most probably. ill find a forum for that motherboard just to be sure
<AussieGuy> someone else has probably tried it
<bcgrown> Hi,  I'm on 8.04.  Every time I try to log out/shut down/restart, the menu panels close and then I am left with the PC hanging, showing the desktop image.  If I leave it be, it will stay there forever.  Ctl-Alt-Backspace allows the process to continue.  Where should i start looking for the problem?
<Y-Town> anyone know of a good website that has linux software categorized?
<DanaG> I wonder if there's an RTL8180 driver.
<localgod11> AussieGuy: I am sure
<opop> DanaG, i'm sure there is...
<maunykah> quick question: I don't need to put "#" in front of the lines do I? I mean for lines 42 and 43?
<opop> is that one broken too, you mean, DanaG
<bazhang> bcgrown: launchpad bug reports
<LadyNikon> Is there a cpanel type program for ubuntu?
<DanaG> It's not in the packaged kernel.
<Hydrogen> maunykah: adding a # in front of them disables them
<DanaG> I don't need it, but it bugs me that it's missing.
<maunykah> ohhh ok
<maunykah> so I can save it now right?
<ldiamond> I just setup Ubuntu on a USB hard drive. I want to add several boot options (such as dos6.22, dos5.0, win98 boot disk, freedos, bartPE, etc). How can I do that with ubuntu and grub?
<r00tintheb0x> carlos, let me know when you're not lagging.
<bcgrown> bazhang: i've looked there,  and found lots of reports but no solutions...
<opop> DanaG, lemme check...i can't find a compilable version of that driver, however--wondering if i'm missing a library--although i predict it's just crappy code...
<DanaG> Not 2.6.24-compatible, I've heard.
<opop> DanaG, not that i'm criticizing the devs
<bazhang> bcgrown: the first workarounds will be posted there; can you boot from an earlier kernel
<DanaG> As in, won't compile.
<opop> DanaG, me too.
<bcgrown> bazhang: yes i can try that
<Hydrogen> maunykah: yes
<luis__> barack
<maunykah> it works!! thanks so much hydrogen and others for your patience!
<opop> DanaG, that's the rumor, but there are others out there--nothing on the rtl-wifi forums on compile failure, however (hosted on sf)
<Hydrogen> maunykah: yay :)
<bcgrown> bazhang: i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 so i should be able to still boot from the old kernel, right?  (they both appear in my GRUB menu still)
<maunykah> =D
<bazhang> luis__: this is ubuntu supprot channel do you have a question
<bazhang> bcgrown: should do
<Bodsda> bcgrown: yes
<amirman84> pawan: try looking here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375968
<bcgrown> ok i will try that now
<maunykah> before I stop bothering you all(haha), how can I safely add dvd playback?
<bcgrown> cross your fingers for me :)
<maunykah> I was trying to add libdvdcss2
<Hydrogen> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Fa> i use vlc to play dvds
<amirman84> maunykah, install the medibuntu repository, i'll find the page with instructions for you
<opop> DanaG, looks like the current rtl-wifi svn tree has something called "rtl8180-migration-for-upstream" and "rtl8180-sa2400-dev", which means to me that it's borked
<opop> DanaG, based on the fact it's still marked dev
<DLJ_> Is there away to uninstall gnome completely and just use fluxbox without having to download another iso of ubuntu?
<opop> DLJ_, yes.  Next question?
<maunykah> is it this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<maunykah> ?
<DLJ_> How?
<amirman84> maunykah, try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<bazhang> DLJ_: you might want to try the fully configured fluxbuntu distro
<opop> DLJ_, that's a good question.
<Bodsda> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop i think DLJ_
<bazhang> Bodsda: that wont do it
<Pelo> evening folks ,  how do I fix this "fail to initialise HAL!" on the latest update ?
<friedtofu> anyone know a command to list all partitions even though it isnt mounted?
<opop> Pelo,  which arch?
<DLJ_> bazhang, No cause my internet connection is slow and I don't want to wait 5 years
<Pelo> Bodsda, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage it won'T uninstall anything
<Bodsda> bazhang: blah -- ok
<Pelo> opop, how do I find that out ?
<Bodsda> ok ty
<bazhang> pelo 32bit?
<opop> paste the results of  uname -a
<amirman84> maunykah, is any of that confusing?
<Pelo> bazhang, oh,  32bit yes
<bazhang> that is the arch Pelo
<opop> pelo ^^^^
<opop> noice
<Pelo> opop, 32bit yes
<r00tintheb0x> lol @ paul_t3h_houston
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<arvind_khadri> the hostname refuses to change even if i follow the steps bot gave me
<opop> pelo--try booting into the prior kernel, see if it goes away.
<paul_t3h_houston> werd
<DanaG> Still doesn't fix audio dropouts!
<DanaG> I hate this "CFS" scheduler!
 * Pelo just spent 30 min  forcing previous version of all 32 packages in the last update and he still gets the HAL thing,  but at least now he can connecct 
<DanaG> Completely Fair, my $BODY_PART
<opop> (hit escape when it says 3..2..1.. on the grub bootloader)
<r00tintheb0x> paul_t3h_houston, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> opop, it didnT'
<maunykah> amirman84, I received an error message stating that a public key is not available
<opop> Pelo, poop.
<amirman84> hm
<r00tintheb0x> hm
<amirman84> on which command?
<pawan> how to make changes in xorg.conf
<pawan> and save
<Pelo> I guess I'll just wait for the next one
<tadpole> dg31pr - with realtek audio. only the rear speakers work
<amirman84> pawan did you see the link i sent you?
<Pelo> pawan, gksu gedit /etc/....
<maunykah> should I pastebin what I see?
<cdubya> is it possible to create a .ps file from a file at the command line?
<tadpole> sorry the rear speakers Dont wrk :)
<r00tintheb0x> pawan, with "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<opop> Pelo, possibly...anyone else getting hal problems on the latest update for x86?
<pawan> yes but not working for me
<arvind_khadri> pawan, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amirman84> maunykah, couldn't hurt
<r00tintheb0x> <pawan> you can also use nano, vim, or vi...
<opop> pelo, which kernel?
<LadyNikon> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<opop> pelo, nm, you said all the kernels.
<LadyNikon> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Hydrogen> r00tintheb0x: why would anyone use vi if they had vim installed...
<DanaG> ARGH, I HATE THESE AUDIO DROPOUTS!
<Pelo> opop, no idea if anyone else is getting it,  just managed to get connected back ,    and the kernel with this upgrade is  -17
<Hydrogen> a) they would't
<Hydrogen> +n
<DanaG> I don't get them under 2.6.22-14-generic.
<Dent_> hello
<opop> yar
<vergence> hi all
<r00tintheb0x> Hydrogen, dont know... i've never used vim... just vi.
<Dent_> r00tintheb0x: you around?
<opop> Pelo, what does hald --version return?
<Pelo> opop, I only have 2 kernels right now,  the hardy ones,   curiously I removed my last gusty kernel this morning
<amirman84> hi Dent_
<r00tintheb0x> but i've heard of vim.
<DanaG> I get dropouts on closing lid, dropouts on rotating cube, dropouts on changing tab in pidgin, dropouts on scrolling in Firefox...
<Hydrogen> r00tintheb0x: which is vim
<r00tintheb0x> whats up Dent_
<r00tintheb0x> oh Hydrogen news to me.
<DanaG> ARGH!
<Pelo> opop, ubuntu8 ?
<Hydrogen> r00tintheb0x: on all systems not 300 years old
<DanaG> HULK SMASH!
<fluidd> Hi, when using tar to extract. there's a corrupt file, let's say file1.dat.. how do i extract backup.tar.gz, but exclude file1.dat?
<Jazman___> this thing is shit
<r00tintheb0x> oh Hydrogen ... heh.
<Pelo> opop,  HAL package version: 0.5.11rc2
<bazhang> jazman language
<opop> gracias, same on mine.
<Jazman___> well it is
<opop> i'm on amd64, however
<Dent_> Hydrogen: vi is lil faster when you just need to edit something instead of waitinf for vim to pop up
<r00tintheb0x> mike@malakai:~$ which vi
<r00tintheb0x> /usr/bin/vi
<r00tintheb0x> mike@malakai:~$ which vim
<r00tintheb0x> /usr/bin/vim
<FloodBot1> r00tintheb0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00tintheb0x> Hydrogen, looks like two different binaries to me.
<Hydrogen> r00tintheb0x: but the same program
<opop> pelo and i didn't upgrade...so it's not hal per se
<opop> maybe
<Hydrogen> just run `vi`
 * Pelo never know what's what anymore,  shit use to be bad, then it was good,  no he's not sure,  Jazman___  clarify pleease
<Hydrogen> the splash that pops up
<r00tintheb0x> No, they're not the same. VIM is a spin off of VI.
<Hydrogen> VIM - Vi IMproved
<Jazman___> boots op then goes to dos dont no command to get it up  teice i haved to install it
<r00tintheb0x> I know, im being literal.
<Hydrogen> right, vim is a splash of vi
<Hydrogen> but, `vi` on your system
<Hydrogen> is actually vim
<bazhang> jazman dos?
<r00tintheb0x> no, vi is vi... vim is vi improved.
<fluidd> Hi, when using tar to extract. there's a corrupt file, let's say file1.dat.. how do i extract backup.tar.gz, but exclude file1.dat so it will extract the rest of the achive?? (does this make sense?)
<localgod11> why does ubuntu keep forgetting my wifi pass?
<r00tintheb0x> its LIKE vi.
<Pelo> opop, the previous hal verson is the same it's just a newpackage,   hardy-proposed,
<maunykah> ok here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9683/
<Jazman___> looks lit dos to me
<cdubya> bazhang, was thinking the same thing....
<r00tintheb0x> localgod11, because it isnt secure enough.
<amirman84> Jazman_: what are you installing?
<Jazman___> hardy
<Pelo> in anycase I'm off to bed, enough excitement for tonight , seee you all tomorrow
<localgod11> your kidding
<bazhang> night Pelo
<Hydrogen> r00tintheb0x: no, running the command vi *on your system* is the *exact same thign* as running vim *on your system*
<Dent_> r00tintheb0x: hey its me carlos...o
<opop> pelo, try reinstalling hal real quick
<Jazman___> i had to re install twice
<Dent_> r00tintheb0x: im in your chan
<r00tintheb0x> ok
<amirman84> jazman_: check this out, i think it applies to how you announced your problem: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FSUES&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<DanaG> ARGH, AUDIO DROPOUTS!
<opop> pelo has left the building
<Jazman___> then d/l stuf again
<DanaG> And this is supposed to be an IMPROVED scheduler?
<opop> DanaG, aw.  that sucks.
<fazuka_> is there expose in compiz?
<opop> DanaG, what are you runnin?
<bazhang> jazman reinstall is usually the last option in linux
<Jazman___> looks lik i try kubuntu
<bazhang> fazuka_: yes called scale
<Jazman___> thats what i thought
<DanaG> Kernel, or hardware?
<opop> DanaG, whatever
<Madpilot> anyone know where GDM keeps it's resolution info? Was right in Gutsy, wrong now in Hardy, and I can't find the res chooser - it's not in System->Admin->Welcome Window...
<maunykah> amirman84, did you install the depositories manually?
<DarkLordVenom> is there a way to make ls show only hidden files
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-17-generic #1 SMP Thu May 1 14:31:33 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Jazman___> but i do like it but cd label print wont work under wine
<DanaG> CPU is Core Duo 1.83GHz.
<bazhang> jazman see glabels
<amirman84> jazman_: giving up and starting from scratch is the windows way, leave that world behind. with linux we can find out whats wrong and fix it because it's all open source
<cdubya> Madpilot, system > preferences
<opop> DanaG, why not 64-bit?  working great here, with certain hardware issues
<arvind_khadri> Madpilot, its system->preferences->screen resolutions :)
<fazuka_> no wobbly windows with scale
<fazuka_> ?
<fluidd> Hi, when using tar to extract. there's a corrupt file, let's say file1.dat.. how do i extract backup.tar.gz, but exclude file1.dat so it will extract the rest of the achive?? (does this make sense?)
<Hydrogen> DarkLordVenom: a cheap way... ls -a | grep '^\.'
<moonwatcher_> /quit
<amirman84> maunykah: i used the method from that site i sent you, was any of it confusing to you? maybe you ran the wrong option on there...
<Hydrogen> There may be an option to only show hidden to ls
<bazhang> fazuka_: at the same time? no
<amenado> Madpilot-> on a terminal type  gnome-display-properties
<Hydrogen> but I know that works :)
<DanaG> Core Duo is Yonah, which is 32-bit.
<Madpilot> arvind_khadri, cdubya - that's for regular resolution, my problem is GDM's settings
<opop> DanaG, not core 2 duo, my bad.
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, read the man pages
<opop> DanaG, anywho sorry about your sound.
<maunykah> I just copied and pasted
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one factor is that I run folding@home (2 instances; one per core)
<Jazman___> but i dont know how to fix linux
<arvind_khadri> Madpilot, ok so check in the xorg.conf
<opop> DanaG, emu10k or what?
<xim> anyone know what user name and password samba is looking for?
<fluidd> I tried, but obviously I messed up my syntaxes, arvind_khadri   I tried --exclude command.
<opop> Jazman___, what's broken?
<DanaG> Yeah.  Card is notebook Audigy2.
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, ok the best way is to google :)
<bazhang> jazman that is why we are here ;]
<fluidd> Tried that to
<Hydrogen> r00tintheb0x: if you really need proof... diff -b /usr/bin/vi /usr/bin/vim
<fluidd> That's why I'm here. :)
<Jazman___> cant boot ubunti
<DanaG> Oddly, the chip is CA0109-1AG; SBLive is CA0106-something; Audigy is CA10xxxx.
<DarkLordVenom> thanks hydrogen
<opop> xim, generally, you have to give it one--no access until you do.
<timandtom> Is there a good antivirus for Ubuntu? I send a lot of stuff back and forth with a couple of Windows users, I just want to make sure I'm not sending them something nasty :)
<amirman84> Jazman_: neither do i but i've gotten a lot of help here and in other irc channels on this server and www.ubuntuforums.com
<Madpilot> arvind_khadri, was hoping to avoid descent into the conf itself, but I'll have a look there. Thanks.
<Jazman___> the slapsh goes up then goeas to a does type screen
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, ok let me check the man pages
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<r00tintheb0x> bleh @ Hydrogen
<opop> xim, what are you trying to do that is prompting you?
<r00tintheb0x> you win ;)
<arvind_khadri> Madpilot, :) no other way
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker program does not generate a file ~/.local/share/tracker/tracker.log. Is this an error?
<xim> opop, access it from a windows computer
<xim> i tried using my reuglar login and password but no dice
<bazhang> Madpilot: is it sudo displayconfig-gtk not sure with hardy xorg now
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, you want to unzip right
<fluidd> Yes.
<DanaG> Completely Fair Scheduler: EPIC FAIL!
<keith> what happened to the shared folders in hardy?
<amirman84> maunykah: are you sure you copied and pasted the right lines in the right order? i'm also thinking that maybe those lines don't mesh well with kubuntu, but i dont see any ubuntu specific commands on there
<DanaG> Compiling something should NOT cause audio dropouts!
<jburd> DanaG: hmm?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, thats the same as system->preferences one :)
<amirman84> maunykah: but also i am a n00000b
<bazhang> timandtom: clamav and avast for linux
<fluidd> I came up with: tar -xzvf backup.tar.gz --exclude-tag-all=file1.dat, but no luck, arvind_khadri .
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, ok wait a min
<maunykah> oh yea..I should look for commands for kubuntu then right?
<timandtom> bazhang: Do those check for viruses that would hit Windows as well?
<DanaG> Rotating my **** CUBE should not cause audio dropouts!
<Hydrogen> DanaG: This is off topic for this channel
<bazhang> timandtom: should do if you keep them updated
<Jazman___> so when i boot up the slash type logo goes up in a few secs then the does type page comes up
<Hydrogen> please take your rant elsewhere
<opop> DanaG, ick
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, ok do you know regular expressions
<DanaG> Well, it IS an issue withHardy.
<Jazman___> whats better gnome or kde
<fluidd> arvind_khadri,  Negative.
<maunykah> I mean it starts to install or unpackage something in the terminal, but then at the end I get that public key error
<Hydrogen> DanaG: and your not asking a question, or searching for support
<Hydrogen> -> its off topic
<DanaG> But anyway, I'll switch off "rant mode" now.
<maunykah> not sure what's going on there
<bazhang> DanaG: best to file a bug report or confirm others
<timandtom> bazhang: Ah, sweet, thanks :)
<opop> DanaG, what sort of video hardware?
<DanaG> nvidia.
<opop> DanaG, and are you using a sound server?
<amirman84> HEY maunykah!
<amirman84> maunykah: try this one "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<opop> DanaG, like esd or anything?
<DanaG> PulseAudio.
<DanaG> I do use the multi-device features.
<DanaG> And I am a member of pulse-rt.
<TheFearsomeFufu> I'm having a hell of a time getting my wireless card working in Hardy. It worked perfectly in Gusty. Now, whenever I do anything with the wlan0 interface, I get the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory". The card is a RaLink RT2600. Any ideas?
<xim> opop what did you mean i have to 'give' it a password?  like as i try to connect from a client or some config file on the server?
<babolat> 2 problems. First, While compiz is on, switching users causes my screen to go white and not respond. 2nd [not sure if compiz relates] When user2 logs out and user1 logs in, user1's desktop experience becomes sssllllooooooowww and laggy. how do i fix this?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226  -- oddly, even though the kernel I'm now booted from is supposed to fix it, it's not fixed.
<Jazman___> any ideas how to get it to boot bugger reinstalling it all the time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,In progress]
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, well i feel its this way tar -xzvf <tarball> --exclude="file1.dat"
<opop> xim, nm that.  how did you ask to create the share?  through the interface or directly in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<ldiamond> I get grub error 21 after installing ubuntu on a USB hard drive. How do I fix that?
<Jazman___> looks im going back to windozs
<fluidd> thanks
<bazhang> jazman you need to give precise info for us to help
<arvind_khadri> fluidd, just try and let me know
<maunykah> oh I did that one amirman84..is that the same thing?
<Jazman___> bit hard im on windows
<babolat> Idiamond, hav u made the proper changes in the grub menu? i mean the HD mapping?
<LadyNikon> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<opop> Jazman___, you shouldn't have to be reinstalling all the time.
<xim> opop, i havent actually set up a share yet, but just to connect to the server like \\server\ it prompts for a password
<arvind_khadri> !usb | ldiamond
<fluidd> arvind_khadri, one sec.
<ubottu> ldiamond: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<opop> LadyNikon, i just got yer nic
<Jazman___> well i dont know how to gwt to boot
<LadyNikon> ebox seems to have less features than webmin :(
<amirman84> jazman_: also please don't act like we OWE you something. please.
<maunykah> if it is woohoo! but I still can't get dvd playback
<moDumass> hey all, i have 2 CIFS hdds on my network, one is mounted to my desktop but i cant seem to even find the other, any ideas?
<LadyNikon> opop: :)
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond, hav u made the proper changes in the grub menu? i mean the HD mapping?
<opop> xim, set up a share first, see if that changes
<xim> k
<jjt001> hello
<jjt001> quick question
<amirman84> maunykah, you might have to reboot.. ?
<r00tintheb0x> cool Jazman___, good luck with that.
<jjt001> in what file and under what directory are ubuntu's printing prefs located?
<r00tintheb0x> whats up jjt001
<Ronald> anyone using kdocker and find its not playing nice with evolution anymore since hardy?
<babolat> !ask | ﻿jjt001
<ubottu> ﻿jjt001: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jburd> Jazman___: Can you explain in more detail about your problem?
<opop> LadyNikon, was on "on demand" a few months back--stayed up way too late, and dreamed of 28,800bps modems
<maunykah> alright I will reboot.  whatever helps!
<Jazman___> i have
<bazhang> have to step away for a bit
<jjt001> r00tintheb0x: hey
 * Hydrogen fires up the botnet
<jjt001> r00tintheb0x: how are things going?
<jburd> Jazman___: I'm afraid I couldn't possibly wade through tons of chat text above to find it.  Can you please repeat it for my reference?
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up jjt001, stuffs great.
<Jazman___> when i boot the ubuntu shcreen comes up then goes to a dos like pack were i got to put commands in and i have no idea what to do
<xim> can anyone tell me why compiz.real is using between 60-100% of one of my 2.4ghz processors?  "glxinfo|grep direct"  says direct rendiering is on
<amirman84> jazman_: i've tried to listen to your problem but all you've explained is that you can't boot and something is all buggy
<jjt001> nothing much man, just coding
<dan> hello, channel
<jjt001> dan: ello
<arvind_khadri> dan, hi
<jburd> Jazman___: Ah, ok.  Does it show you some kind of diagnostic message, say an error or warning?
<bazhang> Jazman___: you may consider wubi
<opop> ello
<Jazman___> no
<bazhang> !wubi | Jazman___
<ubottu> Jazman___: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<r00tintheb0x> Jazman___, you need to reconfigure your xserver. look up how to get to a failsafe prompt, then issue the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and select your correct hardware.
<Jazman___> i did install using wubi
<DanaG> USB hard drive booting does things differently.
<jjt001> anyway, any of you guys know what directory printing prefs are located in
<dan> i'm considering trying ubuntu on a new system of mine. is there some sort of way to check whether it will support all of my hardware before i download the iso?
<DanaG> BIOS may change drive order.
<keith> Jazman___: It's a matter of preference
<opop> jazman--reboot and try "safe mode", or diagnostics mode--you'll then be given a choice to fix your X configuration.  It will walk you through some questions.  Try answering those, and come back.
<dan> i.e. a list of supported hardware somewhere
 * Hydrogen notes again that the author of `bum` should be shot
<jburd> dan:  The best way is to try out the LiveCD (it won't touch your hard disk)
<bazhang> dan best way is to boot the livecd
<babolat> !hardware | dan
<ubottu> dan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dan> ah see
<Jazman___> i tried safe made or recovery mode but loaded the drivers then froze
<opop> Jazman___, when you reboot, you'll see a dialog that says "grub booting in 3 2 1, press esc to enter menu" or some such
<ldiamond> babolat no I have not, I just launched the install CD and installed it on my usb hard disk. Now I cant boot on either install
<opop> Jazman___, ok, then when it prompts you for the drivers, just type "vesa"
<Serval> Yay I fixed it myself ^.^
<amirman84> dan: i used wubi just for that
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker program does not generate a file ~/.local/share/tracker/tracker.log. Is this an error?
<dan> thanks everybody and ubottu
 * dan snickers quietly
<opop> Jazman___, then you'll get a basic desktop with no accelleration, but at least you'll have a desktop and we can go from there.
<amirman84> !wubi | dan
<ubottu> dan: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: so problem fixed?
<opop> Jazman___, don't try to do whatever accellerated drivers you're currently trying to put in it.
<opop> Jazman___, just stick with vesa, and see what happens, k?
<amirman84> dan: i installed ubuntu inside of windows to see if i could get my hardware working and since it worked great i decided to switch :)
<dan> oh my. you can install linux on windows now/!
<carlos> grrr
<carlos> ubuntu making me mad lol
<opop> DanaG, any kind of changes change the boot order--it's nuts.
<ethan96I> topologilinux?
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: oh.. *cant*... well, boot into the live CD again and reinstall grub
<amirman84> jburd: if you use the liveCD can you really install drivers and all that?
<ldiamond> babolat nop
<pete_> hoy there everyone
<DanaG> I leave grub on internal, and chain to the USB if I must.
<sofiankr1> hey everyone
<ldiamond> Ill tell you exactly what I'm trying to do
<sofiankr1> I want to format a partition as ntfs, how can I do this?
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: do u know how to reinstall grub ;)
<pete_> Anyone had problems playing dvds in hardy, with ubuntu-restricted extras installed?
<DanaG> Oh, and beware if you install on a USB hard drive on somebody else's computer -- when I did that, it trampled on the internal drive's MBR.
<arvind_khadri> pete_, sofiankr1 hi
<opop> dan, i had the toughest time trying to figure out why Vista wouldn't see its own bootloader after boot.  it was all about the boot order that I'd fragged up trying to work with MS customer support on installing SP1
<TheFearsomeFufu> I'm having a hell of a time getting my wireless card working in Hardy. It worked perfectly in Gusty. Now, whenever I do anything with the wlan0 interface, I get the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory". The card is a RaLink RT2600. Any ideas?
<keith> Does anyone know what happened to the Shared Folders in Hardy?
<virtuald> someone with an unmodified /etc/nsswitch.conf please do /exec -o grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Jazman___> i will see how i go because i do prefare ubuntu over winders
<ldiamond> babolat, can I pm you?
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, use mkfs
<opop> \dan\danag
<Netham45> does an alternate CD require internet?
<r00tintheb0x> Netham45, yes
<Netham45> ok
<Jazman___> thanks for youe help i will try again got to sparge my brew
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: go ahead
<DanaG> You can actually now chain Grub from "BCD" -- look up easybcd.
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: from the command line?
<DanaG> It'll actually make it so you don't have to worry about Vista trampling on Grub.
<opop> keith, it's in each folder's properties.  i did notice a lot of that configgy stuff is gone--where's the dialog to change my video driver?  gone
<Netham45> wubi chains it automatically.
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, yeah
<opop> DanaG, i noticed that, it was great
<dan> thanks everyone, live cd it is
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: I tried gparted, but formatting as ntfs was greyed out
<dan> well, live *pendrive*
<roxahris> how do I install RAR support
<DanaG> Yeah, but wubi means you can't boot Linux if NTFS was unsafely unmounted.
<DanaG> Or rather, not unmounted before disconnect.
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, which ubuntu??
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: hardy
<opop> looks like jazzy rebooted
<Netham45> DanaG, you just need to add force to the fstab.
<r00tintheb0x> roxahris, install the unrar and rar packages
<xim> is there a gui way to configure samba?
<keith> opop: Are you referring to Screens and Graphics?
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, ok just a min
<DanaG> I use a partition, and I added a second mount RO.
<opop> keith, yeah, i think
<opop> keith, sounds familiar.  did they move it?
<DanaG> NTFS-3G really needs an "errors=remount-ro" equivalent.
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: where the heck hav u gone :)
<keith> opop: That was moved to Applications->Other
<DanaG> Can't write?  Oops, I won't let you read, either!
<Netham45> DanaG, if you supply it with a force option, it ignores that.
<DanaG> ... and all my music is randomly gone.
<amirman84> danaG, doesn't wubi use the windows boot loader?
<ldiamond> ?
<cdubya> !ps
<DanaG> "Force" implies "unsafe" to me.
<ubottu> Factoid ps not found
<opop> keith, i'm not seeing it
<cdubya> bah
<babolat> roxaharis: from synaptic package manager
<ldiamond> Ive been msging you lol
<Netham45> wubi does use the windows bootloader
<cdubya> !postscript
<ubottu> Factoid postscript not found
<cdubya> bah
<DanaG> !ps
<Netham45> DanaG, it implies, "Ignore the dirty journal" to me. :d
<Netham45> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Ronald> anyone using kdocker and find its not playing nice with evolution anymore since hardy?
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, you want to format it as NTFS??
<sofiankr1> DanaG: hah! Don't worry, I force mount my ntfs partition on a daily basis
<r00tintheb0x> Just looked wubi up, I don't know whether to think good or bad about it.
<amirman84> why would the windows bootloader lock you out of an NTFS drive if you did a cold shutdown?
<keith> opop: look in System->Preferences->Main Menu, it might be hidden
<opop> DanaG, why not install it on a vfat partition
<Netham45> amirman84, it's the ubuntu that loads after you select it in the bootloader
<sofiankr1> DanaG: until I screwed up the ntfs partition...
<Netham45> it  refuses to mount it.
<DanaG> I installed Linux on a native partition, anyway.  I actually use Hardy as my primary OS.
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: yes
<opop> keith, i'll be durned.  thanks.
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, ok
<ariox> Hey, does anyone know which channel I can visit for questions about anthropology?
<DanaG> And I use suspend-to-RAM, though resuming only works, oh, 2/3 of the time.\
<keith> opop: Why it is there, I haven't the foggiest...
<amirman84> netham45: ahhhh, ok
<vgambit> I installed ubuntu from within windows, but I don't know how to access my windows files while in ubuntu
<ldiamond> babolat, I sent you private messages
<amirman84> do any of you guys know what a pat entry is?
<vgambit> is it the same method as if I installed it to its own partition?
<opop> keith, remote desktop viewer....ha!  they hid "report a problem..."
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, did you try cfdisk??
<drivetrax> bazhang,  -- hear of Xen ??
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker program does not generate a file ~/.local/share/tracker/tracker.log. Is this an error?
<opop> new login in a window?  sick
<futonrevolution> hey, does someone want to check a dynDNS config for me?
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: no, but, I haven't the faintest idea how to use it
<Netham45> DanaG, Windows has to mount a dirty partition in much of the same way Mount does if it's dirty, too...
<Netham45> well, I think it does, heh.
<r00tintheb0x> futonrevolution, what do you need?
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: gparted always seemed to work...
<Netham45> fairly sure.
<Netham45> gparted works 99% of the time for me, but I have had it trash the partition table before.
<futonrevolution> r00t: go to pocky.homelinux.com and tell me what you get
<r00tintheb0x> sofiankr1, and arvind_khadri ... fdisk works great too
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, very easy sudo cfdisk /drvie/where/your/ntfs/is/peresnt
<r00tintheb0x> oh, for NTFS?
<r00tintheb0x> My bad.
<keith> opop: I think some of that is influenced by Debian... not sure to what extent though
<opop> i guess i shouldn't consider myself a power user if i can't figure out how to get to the hidden menu items...it just never occurred to me they'd move the darn things.
<DanaG> alacarte
<arvind_khadri> r00tintheb0x, not for formatting :)
<r00tintheb0x> opop, in nautalis?
<DanaG> Menu editor.
<r00tintheb0x> touche arvind_khadri ;)
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: ok, I'll try it.
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: didn't get it
<Netham45> gah, alternate install takes forever compared ot a normal install
<drivetrax> xend - the open source VMware
<arvind_khadri> r00tintheb0x, :)
<r00tintheb0x> arvind_khadri, for formatting NTFS you mean?
<lildunn34> hi
<DanaG> Handy hint about partition tables: remember this tool name:
<DanaG> TestDisk.  It's a lifesaver.
<lildunn34> wired wheres the user list on this thing
<keith> opop: lol... it wasn't hidden in the beta or whenever  it first changed... that is the only reason I knew...
<DanaG> If I ever become rich, I am so going to give the creator a huge donation.
<opop> i see.
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: just one thing, do I cfdisk /actual/partition or /where/it/is/mounted?
<spiderfire> hello
<arvind_khadri> r00tintheb0x, for any drive i guess...i always use cfdisk gives a interface
<opop> keith, well, danke.
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: are u on live cd now?
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, actual partition E.G /dev/sda
<spiderfire> what do i install to control the "3d desktop effects"
<JDSBlueDevl> hi, does anyone know how to fix the Flash choppiness in Compiz, or is this something I have to wait on the developers to fix?
<opop> hey, while i'm here, how do i get rid of that retarded evil-face screenlet?  i hate it.
<david_-_-> can anyone please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: thanks!
<r00tintheb0x> arvind_khadri, to each their own :)
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: I'll be back in a couple of minutes
<drivetrax> compiz configuration manager
<keith> opop: Bitte ;)
<arvind_khadri> r00tintheb0x, :) having an interface is better if you are a newbie atleast can get sometging into the head ;)
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, sure
<babolat> ﻿ldiamond: ??
<drivetrax> spiderfire,  -- ccsm
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: ok, I'm getting a fatal error...
<opop> david_-_-, try changing to the oss driver and doing a wineserver reboot?
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, you need to be root for that
<r00tintheb0x> arvind_khadri, I was shoved into fdisk and vi as a n00b.
<r00tintheb0x> he
<JDSBlueDevl> drivetrax: then what?
<drivetrax> spiderfire,  copmiz
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri:  Bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk
<arvind_khadri> r00tintheb0x, cool
<jj2k> opop: its a conflict with pulseaudio
<drivetrax> piz
<david_-_-> opop: how i do that? its already oss
<jj2k> i believe
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, what was the command you used??
<r00tintheb0x> not really, i guess its good now arvind_khadri
<JDSBlueDevl> oh, sorry, wrong chat, I'll wait
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda1
<opop> jj2k, i haven't had any trouble with pulseaudio, interesting
<JDSBlueDevl> I just want to know how to fix Flash choppiness in Compiz
<Grifte1> anyone know of a plugin for a media player or just a media player itself capable of displaying SMPTE timecode?
<opop> david_-_-, nm then.
<drivetrax> JDSBlueDevl,  -- then, pray your video card & drivers are gonna work
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, there is no 1 just /dev/sda
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: ah...
<opop> david_-_-, have you tried #wine
<david_-_-> opop: re look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<Bobcat420> I tried finding driver support for the nVIDIA Quadro FX 570M chip, and don't see it on the ubuntu supported NVIDIA Graphics Chips list, is there any hope for this card?
<pbjman> Hello... I recently had a problem. I have two hard drives, one with vista and one with XP. I wiped the first (vista) and put ubuntu on it, but now grub doesn't show xp on the boot list. How do I fix that?
<JDSBlueDevl> drivetrax: ??
<opop> david_-_-, i did
<vgambit> hah, nevermind. apparently the host folder is the windows root.
<lildunn34> I just installed x-chat on hardy and there is not user list on the right side of the program
<vgambit> the file search took a while, though
<lildunn34> ? am i missing something
<opop> david_-_-, are you using a beta wine?
<david_-_-> can anyone please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<opop> .61?
<vincenzofehring> Okay, I am new to Ubuntu Linux!
<amirman84> this isn't very serious since hibernation is not totally broken but when i hibernate my laptop it goes to a screen with text that says: "[somerandomnumbers.morerandomnumbers] fglrx: KCL_Enable_Pat *ERROR* Pat entry 2 is already configured" does anybody have any idea what that means?
<vincenzofehring> I have a question for anyone that is willing to help!
<david_-_-> opop: no its the new .61
<drivetrax> JDSBlueDevl,  -- I do know.. compiz cant be running while full-screen apps need to run
<absnt> If I have a 250gb hdd and ubuntu says my FS is only 50gb but that I have 158gb left then where did the other 50 go lol
<Starnestommy> vincenzofehring: what is your question?
<jj2k> david_-_-:  i believe pulseaudio is causeing a conflict
<opop> david_-_-, try reverting back to .59 or whatever
<vincenzofehring> A friend of mine told me that if I install Ubuntu on a computer's harddrive, and then i move the hard drive to another computer, it will still run...
<vincenzofehring> is this true?
<jj2k> opop , naaaaaaa
<david_-_-> jj2k: i did and it removed also ubuntu-desktop
<r00tintheb0x> vincenzofehring, in my experice yes.
<r00tintheb0x> experience(
<david_-_-> opop:  no it did same thing in .59 and .60
<jj2k> someone just helped him install AND compile wine
<bullgard4> Where can I find a list of all possible file types in Ubuntu?
<mysticdarkhack> boy, why did come with ff3 as default browser since not all plugins working
<vincenzofehring> Does it save a hardware configuration like Windows does?
<r00tintheb0x> vincenzofehring, you may have to load/unload some modules for hardware, but it should work.
<arvind_khadri> vincenzofehring, only if both the hardwares are supported out of the box
<winkman> Hi... i'm wondering if they'res any advantage to using the update manager to update to 8.04 (from 7.10) rather than downloading the iso file?
<opop> david_-_-, ok then, sorry.  um....
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: only if there are no hardware inconsistencies
<opop> david_-_-, used to be pretty good with wine...
<r00tintheb0x> oh man... vincenzofehring you have to have some pretty good knowledge of linux in general to get it to work.
<vincenzofehring> I would be installing it on a compaq, and moving the drive to a dell...
<keith> only a few weeks since I swore to stick to stable releases and I'm already running Intrepid Ibex... I don't see this ending well...
<drivetrax> wine?
<mysticdarkhack> trying to get mozilla-mplayer working to watch and listen to my streaming media
<arvind_khadri> vincenzofehring, there are tools here too :)
<drivetrax> get XEN
<mysticdarkhack> hardy heron I meant to say
<vincenzofehring> I have some knowledge of Linux in general, but not much...
<jj2k> xen?
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: xen is overkill in most cases where wine can be used instead
<winkman> any ideas?
<vincenzofehring> I would really appreciate any help that I can get!
<sofiankr1> arvind_khadri: it's telling me to reboot
<drivetrax> xen will vm windows
<sofiankr1> bye
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: is it a dell laptop?
<arvind_khadri> sofiankr1, yeah do a reboot
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: only on certain CPUs
<opop> keith, it should have been "insidious iguana"
<Grifte1> anyone know of a plugin for a media player or just a media player itself capable of displaying SMPTE timecode?
<ravi> need help burning an MDS file inside Ubuntu
<vincenzofehring> Yeah, it is a compaq laptop to a dell latitude ls
<jj2k> drivetrax: bad idea
<Syntux> Good Morning
<nickrud> mysticdarkhack first thing is to make sure you don't have totem-mozilla installed
<arvind_khadri> vincenzofehring, what is your support querry
<keith> opop: lol... I'm still not sure what an Ibex is...
<drivetrax> Starnestommy,  Xen claims to be able to run win2k
<drivetrax> and xpsp2
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, hey been so long not to be seen at all :)
<david_-_-> jj2k: wine will not show back up in apps also if it does its only 60 not 61 and if not 60 then just the wine programs nothen more
<javisanchez> Guys, can Ubuntu support multiple video cards? im only able to use 2 monitors, i have 3 monitors on 3 Nvidia 8800
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: you will almost definitely have hardware issues, it's fixable but that would be a pain in the BUTT
<nickrud> arvind_khadri yeah, life called :)
<Starnestommy> drivetrax: it can run a lot of stuff, but unmodified OSes can only run on certain CPU types that have hardware virtualization and xen is a pain to set up
<opop> it has pointy things on its head, and it leaps aboot on its cloven hooves.  it's pretty much the devil with fur, keith
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, :)
<ravi> burning MDS files on Ubuntu anyone?
<david_-_-> can anyone please help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<vincenzofehring> the dell doesn't have a working CD-ROM, and they are impossible to find now...
<lildunn34> much better
<lildunn34> had the wrong version
<nickrud> arvind_khadri good to have that stuff out of the way and have some time for here again
<amirman84> ﻿vincenzofehring: let me check something really quick for you
<javisanchez> ﻿Guys, can Ubuntu support multiple video cards? im only able to use 2 monitors, i have 3 monitors on 3 Nvidia 8800
<vincenzofehring> Thanks amirman84
<mysticdarkhack> <nickrud>i see it is install and so what you recommand?
<LadyNikon> javisanchez: dont repeat
<zhopoyeb> i think kde4 looks like butt
<opop> david_-_-, 32-bit?
<arvind_khadri> nickrud, congrats .... i had been worried when the mailing lists were down :)
<absnt> If I have a 250gb hdd and ubuntu says my FS is only 50gb but that I have 158gb left then where did the other 50 go lol
<jj2k> opop no 64
<nickrud> mysticdarkhack  sudo apt-get remove totem-mozilla to start
<david_-_-> opop: stats 64bit hardy gnome.
<javisanchez> its the second time i login on this chat LadyNikon and noone seems to answer me...
<drivetrax> Xen - http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/srg/netos/xen/readmes/user/user.html#SECTION01110000000000000000
<jj2k> grrr
<jj2k> drivetrax: stop dude
<ravi> MDS burning on Ubuntu anyone?
<jj2k> no xen
<maunykah> amirman84, it worked! Thanks so much for the reboot suggestion
<LadyNikon> javisanchez: there are alot of people in this channel.. you have to be patient.
<opop> david_-_-, hate to break it to you, but .61 is not in the stable tree in hardy, at least not since five seconds ago
<drivetrax> what?
<LadyNikon> javisanchez: no one is here just to answer your question.. you have alot of people trying to get help before you.. if you cant find your answer here..please try the forums
<arvind_khadri> ravi, whats MDS
<javisanchez> I am LadyNikon, last time i waited 30 minutes and asked just a couple times, im being patient
<keith> opop: lol... I guess they will need a new wallpaper for it since a heron isn't too similar to an Ibex...
<david_-_-> opop: i just got done compiling it like a min ago so im all good
<jj2k> opop  not true
<ravi> arvind_khadri: MDS is some kind of burnable format like ISO
<opop> keith, yep
<ravi> arvind_khadri: I think MDS is a descriptor file
<arvind_khadri> ravi, ok
<mysticdarkhack> <nickrud>thanks that work
<drivetrax> wine emulates
<jj2k> since 60 64bit support has improved
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: you're going to want to refer to this page if you go through with that : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellLatitudeLS
<david_-_-> jj2k: u know how i mite beable to fix this?
<opop> jj2k, ok, then i must be on an old repository--i'm on osuosl--they tend to keep things pretty current over there.
<ravi> why doesn't this channel prescribe some queue system to help out people trying to get help? it would help both the people that want to help and the people that need to get it.
<amirman84> maunykah: i'm glad i finally gae a good suggestion :)
<vincenzofehring> okay, and that will help me setup the swapped hard drive on the latitude?
<jj2k> david_-_-:  remove pulseaudio
<david_-_-> jj2k: when i do it removes ubuntu-desktop
<arvind_khadri> ravi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136762 here
<david_-_-> jj2k: wont that crash my comp?
<maunykah> haha you were quite helpful!  now I just have to get playback and hopefully all will be well
<gleyve> some software I install in my ubuntu just freeze when I try do start...any idea of what can be happening?
<jj2k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/202089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202089 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio is blocking normal sound after resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jj2k> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ravi> arvind_khadri: hmm.. I looked at that through google but the last message on that post seems to help me.
<ravi> arvind_khadri: thanks for the link
<opop> david_-_-, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package anyway
<stefa1> how can i display a text file dynamic,which tool can do it?
<opop> david_-_-, won't hurt nothin
<arvind_khadri> ravi, so fixed it ??
<keith> ravi: that would lessen the pandemonium... where is the fun in that?
<blanket_> With ubuntu, theres only a CD release so far, if i wanted to use a blank DVD to write to, could i extract the CD ISO and copy it to the DVD?
<arvind_khadri> ravi, welcome
<amirman84> ﻿vincenzofehring: although they haven't tested hardy on the dell lattitude LS, they tested earlier versions and have found that the wireless doesnt play nice, so they explain how to fix it for that specific laptop, it may not be an issue with hardy but it would be worth bookmarking since it's your specific model and everything
<checkers> hi, I'd like to bind 'next tab' in gnome terminal to ctrl-tab, but the shortcut editor doesn't accept that combination. what do I need to do to allow that shortcut to be used?
<opop> jj2k, what repo is currently carrying wine 0.61?
<amirman84> maunykah: i hope all goes well
<ravi> arvind_khadri: yep, I just cat *.I0N files together and pipe them to an output file BLAH.iso apparently
<opop> jj2k, 0.9.61, rather
<arvind_khadri> ravi, congrats :)
<jj2k> none!
<drivetrax> opop -- fedora
<jj2k> damnit
<maunykah> say silly question but does the dvd have to be mounted in order for it to be recognized? or no?
<vincenzofehring> amirman84, thank you for that link! Really appreciate it, and how do i change the hardware information and all when I swap the hard drive?
<ManBlue> trouble, big big trouble
<ravi> keith: yeah, but lots of people trying to get help get frustrated after not being answered.
<drivetrax> xFedora
<opop> jj2k, that's what i was saying--it's not in the stable repositories, and he's trying to do something else
<moDumass> hey all, im having real issues accessing a file on my nas
<jj2k> opop you missed my point tho
<opop> jj2k, i have pulse, i have wine, everything is fine.
<david_-_-> jj2k: and opop ok done now what?
<amirman84> maunykah, yeah, but you can mount it just by clickin on it through your menu
<keith> ravi: yeah... but is there any official help in here?
<ravi> keith: taking this to off-topic
<jj2k> david_-_-: try and reboot
<opop> jj2k, can't he just kill pulseaudio?
<moDumass> i can access /DISK 1/public and all of its contents, through the mount, but i cant access just /DISK 1/  any ideas?
<david_-_-> jj2k: ok if it does nothing wrong i will brb
<jj2k> no!
<opop> jj2k (now i'm just being contrary)
<opop> jj2k, what was your point?
<maunykah> yea it's mounted already..darnit..well back to the drawing board for me!
<ManBlue> the screen just stayed off on my laptop after I turned it on
<jj2k> ugh opop please read the bug
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: it depends if its the drivers or the config settings or what that's messing up. maybe someone has a suggestion for how you can set all of ubuntu's settings back to default before you swap the drive so there's less of a chance of a crazy conflict
<Gnea> moDumass: access permissions on the nas-side aren't allowing it?
 * LabThug just got back from Iron Man
<vincenzofehring> that would be awesome!
<LabThug> anyone in here ever used dmraid?
<ManBlue> ubuntu froze on me
<jj2k> i  gtg , please help david  , i think its PA thats the issue
<jj2k> bye
<opop> i did.  my point and your point don't contradict each other.  they're just two different foci.  my point was, he shouldn't compile 0.9.61 from source and ask fro help here
<moDumass> Gnea, the random thing is that ive set my login to have full read write
<vincenzofehring> the ubuntu defaults would then do a hardware check on the new "home"?
<LabThug> or an NVIDIA RAID 5 controller (MCP)
<moDumass> its just mashed
<ManBlue> I couldn't restart so I cut it off
<Gnea> moDumass: for the root directory?
<opop> jj2k, take care!
<jj2k> david_-_-:  sound?
<desneedy> where should I install third party softwares like mldonkey etc? And how can i determine the location for installation? Please help.
<moDumass> Gnea yeh, well, thats what im trying to set
<Starnestommy> desneedy: probably /usr/local
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: check this out http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<bullgard4> Where can I find a list of all possible file types in Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> desneedy: either /usr/local/ or /opt/
<ManBlue> all the lights are on but no one is home
<david_-_-> jj2k: dine it in term so far no errors i hit test let me see
<tonyyarusso> bullgard4: Um, what?
<Gnea> moDumass: what kind of nas is it?
<vincenzofehring> Thank you so much amirman84! You really have been a big help!
<david_-_-> jj2k: yes it works fine now
<moDumass> Gnea its a nas200 by linksys
<jj2k> !!!!!!!!!
<opop> david_-_-, right on.
<Gnea> moDumass: OH.... ok, one sec
<jj2k> opop you got pwned
<bullgard4> tonyyarusso: Please read the question again and more carefully.
<jj2k> :P
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: i really am glad :)
<jj2k> jk
<opop> jj2k, come again?
<david_-_-> opop: and jj2k how do i add wine to the apps
<moDumass> and im trying change the mount point to the root dir, not the public dir inside the root dir
<ManBlue> my laptop went into a comma, help please
<desneedy> And during the process of installation, how can i make sure the software is put in /usr/local or /opt ?
<tonyyarusso> bullgard4: What are you trying to accomplish?
<opop> jj2k, just got pwned on my issue
<opop> ^^^
<fraroco> Hello. I am so ungry. I have had a skype in my machine. how can I protect my machine for this intruders?
<jj2k> david thank XDS (XAVIER) DON'T THANK ME
<jj2k> bye
<fraroco> i mean spy!!
<moDumass> Gnea because someone on the network ftp`d some stuff to the root dir and i cant access it
<Starnestommy> fraroco: how did they get in?
<drivetrax> bullgard4,  http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html
<opop> fraroco:  http://www.zapatopi.net/afdb
<Gnea> moDumass: i do believe it's done that way by design. is the ftp server running in ubuntu?
<david_-_-> jj2k: i will whne he gets on
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: it looks like that solution won't cut it, sorry :( it doesnt restore hardware settings :( i failed!
<opop> meh
<moDumass> Gnea no i dont seem to be able to get the ftp server working
<ManBlue> what can make ubuntu crash?
<fraroco> Starnestommy, I was chating on the window of messenger in AMSN. when somebody with my nick stars to chat in the same window.
<vincenzofehring> amirman84: You have been a great help anyway! Don't put yourself down!
<moDumass> Gnea i have 1 200 gig dir mounted from the NAS but its a windows share so that the windows machines can use it
<Kaemon12433> people
<Kaemon12433> question
<Kaemon12433> k here gos
<moDumass> Gnea i just installed another hdd and im trying access that space
<Starnestommy> fraroco: are you sure that that was't you?
<Kaemon12433> i'm trying to copy some files from windows into a linux shared folder
<david_-_-> jj2k: how do i add wine browse to my apps?
<Kaemon12433> but it wont let me
<tonyyarusso> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filetype could be a start
<Starnestommy> *wasn't
<Gnea> moDumass: what ftp daemon are you using?
<moDumass> Gnea and then realised theres a whole lot of stuff in the root dir that i cant use
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: you need to give more detail than "it won't let you"
<fraroco> Starnestommy, I am sure I do not have double personality... ...
<amirman84> vincenzofehring: thanks, i hope that there is a way to restore all those settings
<Kaemon12433> well it says access denied or something like that
<drivetrax> Kaemon12433,  -- from windows ntfs, to linux ntfs?
<vincenzofehring> i hope so too!
<Starnestommy> fraroco: it could be a security vulnerability in AMSN
<Kaemon12433> wait umm
<Kaemon12433> no
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<opop> holy crap, wired works so much better than wireless....
<Kaemon12433> windows ntfs to linux ...umm
<Kaemon12433> darn i forgot linux partition
<drivetrax> ext3
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: did you check the permissions on the shared folder?
<Kaemon12433> yea
<opop> i forgot the difference it could make.
<Kaemon12433> wait
<Kaemon12433> no
<Adantan_Alex> how do i install a program using terminal?
<Kaemon12433> darn
<ManBlue> the   screen   wont   come   on
<Kaemon12433> lemme do that
<FloodBot1> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fraroco> Starnestommy, I thougth some like that. But how can I know it?
<drivetrax> Kaemon12433,  do you have sudo rights to do this?
<Kaemon12433> Yes i do
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: it's no problem. happens to all of us
<Gnea> moDumass: proftpd will allow you to specify certain permission parameters for specific directory locations, so you could make /DISK 1/Public/ show up as the / when the user logs in via ftp
<Starnestommy> fraroco: does the same thing happen if you run AMSN again and do similar things happen to anything else?
<Kaemon12433> i jus changed all permission to read and write
<Kaemon12433> will that help?
<moDumass> Gnea im not really sure which i am using, the one that came default with the NAS
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: If it is a shared folder inside a secure network, I would just make it acessable to those who have accounts on the server
<drivetrax> Kaemon12433,  go to windows and try from cmd.. to see.. the place you want to PUT the file into..
<mysticdarkhack> ok, fix mozilla-mplayer problem
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: yeah that will work, but it is over kill
<moDumass> Gnea also - i may answer stupidly here, not really sure what you eman
<Kaemon12433> i can already view the linux files
<moDumass> mean
<Adantan_Alex> how do i install a program using terminal?
<Kaemon12433> even i can view th elinux filesystem from windows
<Kaemon12433> i jus cant copy stuff into it
<desneedy> it's said third party software packages should be installed in /usr/local, but how can one make that happen during the process of installation? Please help. You know in windows, we choose a installation path in a gui. what's the equivalent howto in linux?
<Starnestommy> Adantan_Alex: sudo apt-get install program-name
<Adantan_Alex> thanks buddy
<Gnea> moDumass: ok, i'll modify my original question then, since I may have misunderstood what you meant: does your NAS have its own IP address?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know how to use firefox to open xchat irc and when clicking on an irc link to connect?
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: did you get the ext3fs plugin for windows? That is what I used to use when I used windows
<drivetrax> Kaemon12433,  - Amazing
<Kaemon12433> why amazing?
<Starnestommy> desneedy: are you compiling something from source?
<Kaemon12433> i dont even know what a ext3fs plugin is
<Kaemon12433> i'm a nooob to this stuff
<desneedy> Starnestommy: yeah.
<Kaemon12433> sry
<pabs3> how do I request a sync from Debian?
<drivetrax> Kaemon12433,  I just installed Ubuntu, and my XP soes not recognize the new drive I put it onto
<moDumass> Gnea, it does
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Kaemon12433> oh
<Kaemon12433> k
<Starnestommy> desneedy: ./configure --prefix=/usr/local && make && sudo make install
<moDumass> Gnea, i set the mount point through fstab
<amirman84> don't be sorry for being a n00b kaemon12433
<fraroco> Starnestommy, I have just experienced once. But I do not want to experience it again
<Kaemon12433> dont worry
<Viddy> Running hardy, i'm getting sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied when trying to run sudo. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70863 This thread pretty much covers the same sort of issues, but resolving by reinstalling isn't something I'm about to do. No entries in /var/log/auth.log about it, and a bunch of process won't start up on boot, like hal, gdm, and networking
<Kaemon12433> i'll learn soon
<fraroco> Starnestommy, It was not funny...
<Viddy> thoughts?
<Kaemon12433> thanks bigdaddy
<Starnestommy> fraroco: try using something other than AMSN
<Kaemon12433> but this does'nt help my prob
<Kaemon12433> this is a network thing
<Kaemon12433> not dual boot
<Gnea> moDumass: okay, so the NAS filesystem is now melded with the Ubuntu filesystem via SMBFS/CIFS.  Good.  What IP are users using to ftp to the NAS?  the NAS IP or the Ubuntu IP?
<FloodBot1> Kaemon12433: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desneedy> thank you.
<pabs3> Viddy: sounds like seriously messed-up permissions
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: the trick is to not go running back to windows at the first sign of trouble. It took me years to get pissed off enough at MS to leave them completely. but i did
<moDumass> gnea the nas ip
<Viddy> yeah
<snowfall> is there a way to find out which processes are writing data to disk? i can see that something's writing to my disk at 28kb/s and i'd liek to find out what it is
<Kaemon12433> k
<Viddy> pabs3: the odd thing is if i su as another user on my box, and try sudo, it works
<moDumass> gnea but i dont ftp anymore, one of the hdds int he nas is mounted to my desktop in ubuntu
<fraroco> Starnestommy, I am using Mercury ... I think It is better than amsn, I lost the curiosity for this 2 years ago but I've back
<Kaemon12433> brb will try to fix this problem!
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: I am sorry, I thought you said you coulf NOT see linux shares in windows
<Viddy> can bring up interfaces manually, with ifconfig
<Starnestommy> fraroco: are you using a router?
<Viddy> x doesn't start, obviously :)
<Starnestommy> fraroco: or any other type of firewall?
<Gnea> moDumass: but someone else is, so therefore you now have 2 choices as to how you want the setup to occur: you can either have them ftp directly into the NAS (probably a bad idea :) ) or they can ftp into the Ubuntu and access the NAS via SMBFS/CIFS transparently.
<fraroco> Starnestommy, yeah I think something about. But I am new user of routers.
<cmw72> can anybody tell me why ubuntu 8.04 won't let me do anything that requires sudo?  i've verified the root password, and i'm typing it correctly.
<Viddy> i've only installed normal packages from the repositories.
<drivetrax> BigDaddy,  I am not sure, but I do not think my extra drive -which is all Linux partitions, is even recognized by my C:\ drive
<Starnestommy> cmw72: are you using your user's login password?
<Adantan_Alex> hmmmm
<Adantan_Alex> i see
<Gnea> cmw72: sudo requires your user password, not the root password
<cmw72> they are the same password
<gramm> i get an invalid syntax error when i try to install music-applet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9689/
<Gnea> cmw72: you are fired.
<tonyyarusso> cmw72: no, they are not.  There is no root password.
<Starnestommy> fraroco: if you're behind a router or another type of firewall, that should stop a lot of breakins
<cmw72> there is if you log into terminal mode and do passwd
<cmw72> as root
<cmw72> failsafe
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: do you man your linux partitions are not recognized by Windows? You C:\ is just a partition as well
<fraroco> Starnestommy, Idid not understand tou
<xomp> how much can be changed with UCK? I'm thinking of using it as I don't need 99.99% of the bloat in ubuntu :P
<Trel> I'm having a problem. If I use the nvidia-glx-new (or manually install any newer one from the repos) I get blank TTYs. If I use nvidia-glx, I can use my TTYs but then if I choose logout, I get a blank screen unless I restart GDM or KDM.
<Kaemon12433> HAH
<ManBlue> can some one please help me?
<Kaemon12433> it works now!
<Starnestommy> ManBlue: with what?
<Adantan_Alex> manblue: with?
<moDumass> gnea, the person who ftp,d was a friend and just put his crap in the root dir, so im trying move it, but i cant connect via ftp
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: it was the permissions wasn't it?
<Kaemon12433> YEP
<Kaemon12433> it sure was!
<Gnea> cmw72: i fail to see your logic.  you should just type sudo <command>, then enter your user password.  that's it, root password has nothing to do with that.
<Kaemon12433> thanks bigdaddy
<solrize> anyone know what rsync command to use to mirror a ubuntu archive?
<drivetrax> BigDaddy,  uh.. I got a ubuntu 7.10 on a 200gb drive.. I can see localdisk c:\ but not the drive gutsy is on
<ManBlue> my screen wont come on Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> fraroco: the router should help keep you safe from people hacking into your computer.  Firewalls will do the same thing
<moDumass> but cifs is the way id like to go, 1 to move the crap from /disk1/ into /disk 1/public/ and also to mount /disk 2/public/
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<Starnestommy> ManBlue: do any of the lights on it light up?
<holyguyver_> I am on Gutsey & my microphone doesn't work for some reason, now obviously it is not the physical microphone (have tried old one & bought a new one) so it must by my mics card, I made sure my mic is not muted & is up load. I am running a 1998 Gateway. Any help?
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: np, but like I said, unless you have a very secure network you need to make sure that not everyone has full read write access to that share
<Gnea> moDumass: can you access the share permissions via the NAS web interface for the root directory?
<Kaemon12433> k
<fraroco> Starnestommy, You mean I do not need another firewall?
<ManBlue> yes, ubuntu froze on me and controlALTDelete didn't work so I hit the off button
<Starnestommy> fraroco: more firewalls tends to make things safer, but a router is usually enough
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: you can see localdisk C where? On the Gnome desktop?
<Kaemon12433> noone was helping me in xubuntu
<ManBlue> all the lights are on
<Kaemon12433> its quiet in there
<tonyyarusso> ManBlue: In the future, you can use the SysRq sequence, if you can remember it.
<Starnestommy> ManBlue: what happens if you wait about 5 minutes?
<Adantan_Alex> manblue: are you sure thats a graphics problem?
<bullgard4> drivetrax: I understand now that the question which I put is to be answered more complex than only by defining a set of magic (file) numbers and their meanings. --  Thank you for your help.
<xomp> what is xubuntu?
<drivetrax> BIG - Daddy : I see localdisk in my filesystem.. and it is C:
<fraroco> Starnestommy, I will true!!
<holyguyver_> !mic
<ubottu> Factoid mic not found
<navetz_> what would be good premissions to put on a webserver? I want 775 but I am not sure if I should just stick with 755
<BigDaddy> xomp: xfce version of ubuntu
<ManBlue> I have no clue, I mean off as in no light
<Starnestommy> xomp: it's a variant of ubuntu that has xfce as its desktop environment
<Adantan_Alex> xomp: xubuntu is ubuntu but built for slower processing computers
<xomp> oic
<holyguyver_> Yes I am on Xubuntu right now
<beniamino> anyone here have experience of keychain on ubuntu?
<drivetrax> bullgard4,  uh.. a .gif, is a .gif, and a .png is a .png file type
<xomp> have you guys any experience with UCK?
<ManBlue> I don't mean screen on, but blank.... I mean off. Never seen that before
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: how about a screenshot. I am big thinkheaded and not understanding you
<david_-_-> opop: hey i got one more question
<david_-_->  when playing a game how do i make it where the mouse can leave the little box
<cmw72> ok ... i changed the passwords so they are different ... this is what i get when i use my user account password: http://pastebin.org/33577
<rich1> hi. i have to run ifdown, ifup to make my wireless card work.  how do i get wireless to start automatically?
<xomp> !info uck
<ubottu> Package uck does not exist in hardy
<Adantan_Alex> !info hardy
<ubottu> Package hardy does not exist in hardy
<xomp> well that just stinks :(
<cmw72> and now the root password just says invalid password
<xomp> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<holyguyver_> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<opop> david_-_-, in winecfg there's an option about allowing directx apps to trap the mouse in the window.  toggle that checkbox.
<cmw72> so ... it looks like it's accepting my password ... but is unable to do anything about it.
<drivetrax> BigDaddy,  -- simple:  go to "places" scroll up... "Home"  -- except I also have a "Local Disk"
<ManBlue> Starnestommy: ITs been more than 5 minutes
<cmw72> any ideas?
<holyguyver_> !Gutsy
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<Adantan_Alex> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<bullgard4> drivetrax: Yes, I know. But I wanted to know the set of all of those members that Ubuntu recognizes.
<david_-_-> opop: so check it? ok will do i let u know if it doesnt work
<Starnestommy> ManBlue: when did this start happening?
<holyguyver_> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<chuy_max> rich1, have you tried modifying interfaces file?
<ManBlue> 15 minutes ago
<opop> david_-_-, yep
<witakr> Hello folks!
<javaTN> hey can someone help me please mount my NTFS drive in Ubuntu 8.04, im having some problems!
<david_-_-> opop: ok it was checked but wouldnt let me leave even with it unchecked same thing
<rich1> chuy_max:  you mean /etc/network/interfaces?  what should i change?
<drivetrax> bullgard4,  - I shall look further
<Kaemon12433> oh
<chuy_max> !ntfs | javaTN
<ubottu> javaTN: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ManBlue> I upgraded to that new ubuntu 8.something
<Kaemon12433> bigdaddy
<PeterFA> I have Apache2 with the PHP5 module but PHP pages won't execute. Besides having the correct stuff installed, what else do I need?
<Kaemon12433> or someone
<holyguyver_> JavaTN what is your problem?
<Kaemon12433> for some reason
<witakr> How do i fin the location of an installation of a program install in the Add/Remove?
<Kaemon12433> i cant upload pictures to myspace
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: Oooh... I get ya now. Your C:\ is labeled "local disc" and it is your windows partion. Your Ubuntu partition is /
<lartza_> Can I search my terminal history anyway?
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: yes?
<moDumass> Gnea, sorry for the delay, someone was making noise, anyway, um, no i cant access the root dir on the nas, but i can access the "public" folder
<PeterFA> lartza_, you can.
<Starnestommy> witakr: use "dpkg -L program-name" in a terminal
<javaTN> my problem is that, when i try to mount, i get this error message: http://pastebin.ca/1005742
<Adantan_Alex> !$
<astro76> lartza_: ctrl+R
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: what browser?
<moDumass> Gnea, but yes i can via the web interface
<Kaemon12433> firefox 2
<lartza_> Thank you!
<Kaemon12433> trying to upload JPEG files
<chuy_max> rich1, sorry I can't be of much help, its been months since I used wireless cards (used a laptop before), you can check man interfaces, or google for more info on how to set your wireless card in interfaces
<ne0> hello
<astro76> lartza_: sure is handy isn't it ? ;)
<david_-_-> opop:  it doesnt work
<drivetrax> bullgard4,  -- Magic numbers? http://linux.die.net/man/1/file
<lenovo> how to put home folder on desktop ubuntu 8.04
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: do you know what kind of HD you have? PATA or SATA?
<ManBlue> Starnestommy: I used an example from another thread to get my resolution to act right. It worked and My wife went on Friendster then everything locked up
<Starnestommy> PeterFA: you might need to add "ExecCGI" to the "Options" line in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<rich1> chuy_max: ok.  thanks.
<Adantan_Alex> !hardware | rich1
<ubottu> rich1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<witakr> would "/usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp" be the location of the executer?
<drivetrax> BigDaddy,  SATA
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: do you have NoScript installed?
<Scunizi> !wireless | scunizi
<lartza_> Yep, I have always tried to find the commands by going through whole histoy with arrows :P
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, this doesn't use the CGI interface.
<Kaemon12433> no
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, or how do I know?
<Kaemon12433> whats noscrpit?
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: how many SATA drives and partions?
<drivetrax> 2
<Starnestommy> Kaemon12433: it's a firefox extension that blocks javascript on all sites except for ones that you allow
<Kaemon12433> hmm
<Kaemon12433> well i dont have that installed
<drivetrax> there is a noscript for FF2
<drivetrax> prevents scripts
<Adantan_Alex> !report
<ubottu> Factoid report not found
<Adantan_Alex> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<javaTN> any ideas anyone? http://pastebin.ca/1005742 i cant mount my NTFS drive... i atleast want read permission
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, I don't want to use the CGI interface if I can, or am I not understanding?
<holyguyver_> Why does ubottu currently have two t's?
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: you can look for /dev/sd* That will tell you if you have more than one SATA mounted
<opop> david_-_-, sorry, don't know what to say.
<david_-_-> jj2omfg now it wont work again
<Starnestommy> holyguyver_: ubottu is a backup for ubotu
<cmw72> ok ... i've figured out why i'm screwed ... but not how to fix it.  I miss-typed my name when i installed ubuntu, so i deleted that account from the failsafe terminal and created a new one.  But that new account has no administration rights.   Can anybody tell me how to add those rights to this account?
<david_-_-> opop:  now the sound wont work again
<BigDaddy> Kaemon12433: do you get an error message or what?
<lenovo> how to put home folder on desktop ubuntu 8.04
<holyguyver_> what poor thing happened to ubotu to make him have to take a break?
<Kaemon12433> no
<Kaemon12433> it just wont show the pictures
<PeterFA> lartza_, that's how I do it, but you see I never need to go back farther than like 10.
<ne0> r00tintheb0x, its me carlos
<Starnestommy> PeterFA: I think I was able to get PHP working by doing that and it went through mod_php not the CGI interface
<ne0> i think i fixed it
<ne0> had to reboot the whole thing though
<Kaemon12433> i dont see them so i cant upload them
<norv> anyone at all know how to recover the .Xauthority file?
<drivetrax> BigDaddy,  -- on install I did not ask grub to mess with C:\, And I made all 200gb of the second drive ext3
<ne0> i think it has something to do with wacom
<Kaemon12433> i think maybe it's myspace being weird
<ne0> brb need to reboot
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, then how is +ExecCGI going to help? Would that not also cause it to execute via CGI?
<lartza_> PeterFA: Well, I had to :O
<Adantan_Alex> drivetrax: r u dual boot?
<norv> accidentally wiped it which had the magic cookie
<tonyyarusso> lenovo: hold on - it's a bit hidden, but I think I can find it
<drivetrax> yes
<holyguyver_> starnestommy what happened to poor ubotu to make him need a break?
<chuy_max> javaTN, did you follow the wiki ubotu told you?, you can read mount it using this: sudo mount -o uid=your_user /dev/hda1 /mountpoint/
<Kaemon12433> !virus
<Starnestommy> holyguyver_: I don't know.
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: that sounds normal to me. I guess I am failing to see the problem here. What do you want to be able to see? IF you want to see the partition that you installed Ubuntu on, just open Nautilus and folder up until you hit /
<PeterFA> lartza_, there is a way to refer to a specific one like the 100th ago.
<javaTN> i didnt see ubotu send me a message
<Adantan_Alex> drivetrax: ok what u were suppose to do was take the size u want for ubuntu from C:/ then go back
<javaTN> there is so much scrolling text in this chat
<chuy_max> javaTN, that uses the kernel driver and youll be able to read without problems, ntfs3g is safer, you should check the wiki
<astro76> cmw72: add user to the admin group: adduser username admin
<chuy_max> !ntfs | javaTN
<ubottu> javaTN: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Adantan_Alex> drivetrax: sorry i wasnt suppose to press enter any way then u click on free space and that will make the rest then u click on install
<danfg> uhm, my ubuntu server doesn't have cron installed, which is wierd, but ok. i was wondering, are there alternatives to cron? are they worth installing instead?
<chuy_max> javaTN, its ubottu someone changed the name, it is the bot
<Saint`Dia> Anyone know about thing about Acer webcam problems, and why it's green and dark?
<javaTN> ok i tried the commandsomeone told me
<javaTN> with the uid=
<drivetrax> adam well, i installed with unetbootin, and did not touch c:\ or resize it at all.  I did not want to..40GB.. linux, when I had a 200gb drive to give it
<javaTN> it gave me the same error message
<drivetrax> Adantan_Alex,  uh
<GrimReaper_> ?
<drivetrax> Adantan_Alex,  -- so now windows doesn't see the new drive
<cmw72> astro76: thanks!  All is working now!
<chuy_max> javaTN, well, then follow the instructions there, you have 2 choices
<javaTN> well id ont have windows so i cant do #1
<ldiamond> I'm trying to make a USB hard drive that would contain Linux, Win, Dos, etc. I need a bootloader that would support all of these on a single hard drive, and that would work on any computer. Is syslinux a good choice? What should I use?
<javaTN> and ive tried #2 but it just crashes my term
<Saint`Dia> Anyone have a Acer Aspire laptop in here with integrated webcam that has it fully fuctional in ubuntu?
<Gnea> moDumass: ok, then my suggestion would be to install proftpd and edit the config file in /etc to include a directive that allows your friend to login with an accont that you can create for him/her to allow read/write access to the public folder - check out http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Chroot.html for details on how to make it so the public folder shows up as / when they ftp in
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, I did, but that didn't do it.
<chuy_max> javaTN, sry I can't be of more help
<javaTN> dang
<javaTN> linux hates my database partitions
<babolat> bazhang: ?
<drivetrax> Gnea,  -- eggdrop does that
<Gnea> moDumass: and http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/index.html will help out too
<moDumass> thanks
<Gnea> drivetrax: pardon?
<drivetrax> Gnea,  eggdrop bots.. you know, have a filesystem
<moDumass> Gnea, thanks, im currently at http://www.marcus-furius.com/?p=59
<Gnea> drivetrax: and that has what to do with the current discussion?
<drivetrax> Gnea,  - a person can upload to a directory using an eggdrop
<Gnea> moDumass: kewl
<Qster> anyone use ezquake?
<lymeca|> I've installed hardy on a MacBook and it's just plain SLOW and kind of buggy.
<javaTN> well, its a mac... they suck ;)
<javaTN> jk jk jk!
<lymeca|> Like the open file dialogue on OpenOffice.org takes 20 seconds to load up
<Gnea> drivetrax: that's true, but it doesn't apply to this situation - thanks tho :)
<Gary_inNYC> If I were to change my videocard from an fx5200 to a newer nvidia card, what preparations would i have to make in Hardy?
<lymeca|> Gary_inNYC: Get an ATI-brand card.  That'll be a real upgrade.
<ldiamond> I'm trying to make a USB hard drive that would contain Linux, Win, Dos, etc. I need a bootloader that would support all of these on a single hard drive, and that would work on any computer. Is syslinux a good choice? What should I use?
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: none, just make sure the correct nvidia driver is up to date when it gets installed
<Gary_inNYC> lymeca|: but i heard really bad stories about ati drivers
<cmw72> hmmm ... where is the option to add addition applications in 8.04 ?  It's not under the "Applications" menu.
<cmw72> or any of it's submenus
<lymeca|> Gary_inNYC: Yes but AMD opened the hardware specifications so completely Freely licensed full 3-D drivers included in the Linux kernel are on their way.
<drivetrax> ldiamond,  SuperGrub can make the bootloader for all those
<BigDaddy> cmw72: There is Add/Remove in the main menu
<GothicD3vil> hi
<Gnea> lymeca|: Yes, but nvidia has solid 3d drivers currently in place.
<BigDaddy> cmw72: There is also Synaptic in System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<ldiamond> drivetrax, will it work on any computer? The problem I saw with grub is that the HD# could be different on different computers
<ljsoftnet> why does "FloodBot1" and "Mez" have a star badge, who are they?
<Gnea> lymeca|: plus the nvidia drivers are easier to install and configure in ubuntu than the ATI ones are.
<Gary_inNYC> Gnea: would i have to uninstall the nvidia driver i currently use, then change the card, then let hardy pick the driver for me afterwards?
<ferfactor> hi..... i want to install compiz in hardy.  how i can install it in the terminal?
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: that depends which driver you're currently using - is it legacy?
<cmw72> maybe i need to log out and back in again ... since i didn't have admin rights when i first logged on
<maunykah> when a progrom or plugin is greyed out in the adept installer, does that mean that it's installed already?
<GothicD3vil> can somebody explain me two things, first which one is better ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 Hardy, Second why everytime i download ubuntu 8.04 and i check the cd i have a checksum error?
<cmw72> because i don't have any of those options
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: compiz is installed by default
<drivetrax> ldiamond,  from linux.. you tell grub to install onto that HD (USB) , then go install Dos5.5, and WinXP..
<Gary_inNYC> Gnea: it's the nvidia-glx-new type for my FX5200 card
<BigDaddy> cmw72: you just need to enter in your password when it asks for it
<drivetrax> ldiamond,  I think XP will need to go first, tho
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: oh, you're fine then.  it will plug and play with no problem.
<ferfactor> BigDaddy thanks i'll check it
<Qster> having some problems with evdev support does it work with logitech mx310?
<Gary_inNYC> Gnea: really?  cool.  so i wouldn't even have to change drivers?
<dan> i'm back
<jms1989_1ompaq> If I buy a 160GB HDD to replace the 20GB HDD I use for downloading, will ubuntu see the full 160GB disk on my old P3 500MHz proccessor?
<danfg> what are the alternatives to cron? are they worth installing?
<ldiamond> drivetrax, but what about the hard drive number?
<javaTN> ok i actually ran the force command... and now it jus says: "thomas@thomas-ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/External/ -o force
<javaTN> Did not find any restart pages in $LogFile and it was not empty.
<javaTN> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile."
<dan> can anyone tell me the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<GothicD3vil> can somebody explain me two things, first which one is better ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 Hardy, Second why everytime i download ubuntu 8.04 and i check the cd i have a checksum error?
<BigDaddy> cmw72: http://www.simplehelp.net/images/syna/synaptic01a.jpg
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: nope! nvidia-glx-new is exactly that: it supports all of the NEWest nvidia cards. you might want to double check the current support list on their website compared to the actual version number that's installed just to be safe.
<drivetrax> ldiamond,  it is USB..
<ldiamond> so its always HD4?
<Gary_inNYC> that's great.  thx for the info
<BigDaddy> dan: Ubuntu is based on Debian. The difference is that Ubunutu has added a ton of little touches to make our lives easier
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: 8.04 is the latest supported version.  Which step of checking the CD is the error occurring at?  (the downloaded file, the burned CD)
<GothicD3vil> burned cd
<ArticWolf> I have installed Xbuntu 8.04 2 times and a screensaver keeps working, is there a screen saver other than the desktop settings one? and how do i stop it???
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: if you type this in a terminal window: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia-glx | awk '{print $3}'  it will tell you what version you have installed
<psmith> How do I get a real tek HD audio chipsety working
<tonyyarusso> dan: Also, Ubuntu usually has more up to date versions of software due to the different release schedules.
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: so you're booting and choosing the "verify integrity" option?
<PeterFA> I have apache2 and apache2-libphp5 (or the correct name) installed but Apache2 doesn't parse PHP files.
<PeterFA> I don't see what's wrong.
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: like 1.0.9166
<GothicD3vil> i verify the download like they said on the page but when i burned the cd they have an error
<PeterFA> I found a howto but all it says is install those two and restart the server.
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: try burning at a slower speed.
<cmw72> BigDaddy:  that's interesting ... i have different menu items
<GothicD3vil> tonyyarusso yeap i verify and they said checksum error
<Bodsda> GothicD3vil: try burning at a lower speed
<GothicD3vil> i already try at 1x, 4x and maximun
<drivetrax> ldiamond,  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<Gary_inNYC> Gnea: this is what came up :  169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34
<BigDaddy> dan: A good example would be a RC car. You can get the preassembled and then you have the kits. both are pretty much the same, but you will know that kit car inside and out
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: you're sure the downloaded image was correct?
<BigDaddy> cmw72: do you have Ubuntu with GNOME?
<cmw72> pretty sure ... default 8.04 installation
<ale1> hello everybody.. im doing research for a laptop purchase.. I was wondering if anybody here bought one of the XPS M1330s preloaded with ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ale1: I haven't personally, but am considering it as a recommendation for someone else based on what I've heard.  Probably either one of the Dells or System76.
<GothicD3vil> tonyyarusso i verify the download with MD5 Sums
<beniamino> /join #bash
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: yup, that's the latest version. which card are you planning to get?
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: bad burner?
<ale1> well my question was regarding their driver support. see what ill probly do is buy it then wipe the stock ubuntu and put on kubuntu or opensuse
<GothicD3vil> the one that they recommend in the web page and i try with poweriso also
<fraroco> I do not have sound in firefox!!! HEEELPP
<jms1989_compaq> Does anyone have an answer for my question?
<ne0> hello
<ale1> and i was wondering how hard the driver setup would be once i did so
<Gary_inNYC> between the 7 or 8 series Geforce AGP... not sure depends on the pricing
<GothicD3vil> is that right now im running fedora but i dont like it that much
<Gary_inNYC> going to check out ebay & newegg shortly
<jeremy7> hi i need some help anyone around?
<BigDaddy> fraroco: turn up the SOOUND!!!
<jeremy7> I'm trying to install Pidgin 2.4.1 on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<tonyyarusso> jeremy7: only 1349.
<jeremy7> and I'm getting this error...
<jeremy7> jeremy@osiris:~/pidgin-2.4.1$ make
<jeremy7> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<jeremy7> jeremy@osiris:~/pidgin-2.4.1$
<BigDaddy> fraroco: can you give some detail?
<FloodBot1> jeremy7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cmw72> i'm gonna reboot and see if that helps ... brb
<fraroco> BigDaddy, jajajajaja
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  - the full 160 will be seen by Linux, but.. it also reserves space for the first sector (zero) and it depends on HOW you format the drive.. as to how much of the 160gb you get
<BHSPitLappy> jeremy7, is there a configure script
<jeremy7> oops
<jeremy7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690/
<Gnea> !paste jeremy7
<ubottu> Factoid paste jeremy7 not found
<fraroco> BigDaddy, ok. I do not have sound in firefox when I wanna see videos os youtube or something like this
<Gnea> !paste | jeremy7
<jeremy7> well I'm a newbie to Ubuntu
<ubottu> jeremy7: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ketrel> In OpenOffice.org Calc, if I have a list of values in a column and I want to say permantly perform a mathmatical operation on all of them, how would I do that?
<GothicD3vil> tonyyarusso which one you have desktop edition (the one i'm having problems) or server?
<jeremy7> I have it goin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690/
<jeremy7> It's basically got a makefile.in
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: I've used both.
<jeremy7> I'm a newb to Ubuntu though.
<GothicD3vil> and which one is better?
<Gnea> Gary_inNYC: sounds good, good luck
<BigDaddy> fraroco: did you have sound before and lost it? If this a clean installation? Which version of Firefox are you using? Which version of Ubuntu?
<jeremy7> BHSPit: mind if I privmsg you?
<Gary_inNYC> gnite thanks for the info
<jms1989_compaq> drivetrax: I would like to format it so it wont reserve 5% of the drive to root when formatted as ext3.
<BHSPitLappy> Ketrel, same as in excel... You go to another cell and type =Average(F9:F15)+E6 or something like that
<philsdutchie> Pls help. If  I change colums in programs (like guncash and gramps), the change is not saved after reboot (permission problem after restoring?)
<ferfactor> it's the same package to hardy (ubuntu-restricted-extras)???
<ArticWolf> I have a problem, I have installed Xbuntu 8.04 ... 2 times and a screensaver keeps working, is there a screen saver other than the desktop settings one? and how do i stop it???
<cmw72> BigDaddy: logging out and back in seemed to do the trick.  Looks like if you don't have admin rights at the start of your session, it doesnt create those menu items.
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  uh.. don't know mang.. ask more
<BHSPitLappy> jeremy7, I really must be off to bed
<jeremy7> ah ok
<jeremy7> thanks anyway..
<BigDaddy> cmw72: are you the only user on that PC?
<fraroco> BigDaddy, Ubuntu 8.04 Firefox 3 beta 5 and I have sound before I installed Java
<ne0> hello when I try installing wacom drivers using these instructions something always goes wrong
<Jak08> i don't recall, how do you bring up the settings for nautilis?
<ne0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708726&page=3
<ne0> what else can I do
<tonyyarusso> jeremy7: Frankly, I'm not all that confident that it's possible, judging from the fact that nobody seems to have backported it already...  The dependencies are probably very interesting.
<GothicD3vil> tonyyarusso which one is better?
<BHSPitLappy> jeremy7, as general advice if you're new to compiling, try ./configure until it works with no errors, then make , then sudo make install
<jms1989_compaq> drivetrax: Ask more what?
<tonyyarusso> GothicD3vil: Uh, that would depend on whether you plan to run a desktop or a server.......
<BigDaddy> fraroco: you installed Java and now have lost sound? What about flash? Do you have GNash or Adobe flash?
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  well.. grub parts/formats.. what others will.. (That Linx can read)
<fraroco> adobe flash ... I have sound in the music player but not in browser
<cmw72> should I install the Nvidia binary x.org driver ?  I have a GT8800
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  -- and, I think the mbr has to be there
<moDumass> Gnea, sorted, i mounted the root dir from the nas in nas200/root/ and the 2 other hdds in their respective dirs also
<jms1989_compaq> Only ubuntu will need to use it to download torrents. It will be used as a slave drive.
<Gnea> moDumass: awesome. did you get proftpd to work yet?
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  then a data drive
<moDumass> Gnea, didnt need to, i dont know why he ftp`d it anyway
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  -- ok, just do not check (Bootable)
<ferfactor> i'm starting with ubuntu hardy i have a doubt in gusty i install ubuntu-restricted-extras, my quiestion is, Is the same package to hardy???
<Jak08> i don't recall, how do you bring up the settings for nautilis?
<ne0> hmm
<jms1989_compaq> drivetrax: Ok, How would I reduce the amount of reserved space?
<Gnea> moDumass: lol
<BigDaddy> fraroco quit? Right in the middle of a troubleshoot? WTH?
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: I don't understand your question. You have a doubt about Gutsy? What's wrong with Gutsy?
<drivetrax> jms1989_compaq,  might be able to manually tell it to allot x bytes.. I would suggest reading about exactly how much
<Ketrel> BHSPitLappy: That's not what I want to do, that's a formula. I said I want to permanantly change the contents of those cells that already exist.
<ferfactor> BigDaddy: my question is..... Is necesary instal ubuntu-restricted-extras????
<ferfactor> in Hardy man
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: necessary? no. But it sure does make life in Ubuntu more enjoyable.
<Ashfire908> I'm making a raw backup on a disc using dd. the disc is damaged, is there a way to get dd to keep retrying until it finishes?
<BHSPitLappy> Ketrel, a formula is permanent;  it's permanently correct, despite changes to the participating cells :)
<BHSPitLappy> Ketrel, I'm not sure exactly what you mean to do
<phr> hi, i just installed hardy from the cd, i'm an experienced linux user but have never used ubuntu on my own machine before.  is there a "full boat" type of installer available, i.e. one that preinstalls all the standard unix/linux stuff so i don't have to apt-get this and that all the time?
<drivetrax> BHSPitLappy,  trying to make a column formula permanent?  locking the cells?
<ferfactor> BigDaddy: thanks a lot i'll install, in gusty i installed that packages but mi doubt was that is the same package to hardy :P
<bullgard4> drivetrax: Thank you that you have pointed me to man file. Having it re-read, I consider now man file as the primary source to answer my question. From the recent version number 4.21 and date 8 January 2008 one can conclude that it is not a trivial matter. Unfortunately man file is written in a narrative and polemic style. So I refrained from it in the past.
<drivetrax> yep
<drivetrax> I noticed it was
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: I don't know if it is the exact same package. But it does the same things.
<ferfactor> BigDaddy: thanks man :P
<BHSPitLappy> Ketrel, your question would probably be better addressed in #openoffice.org , since this channel is more generalized
<ne0> BigDaddy, do you know how to install wacom drivers?
<Gnea> Ashfire908: tried testdisk?
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: np
<Ketrel> BHSPitLappy: I have a set of cells, say with the data, 4, 8, 4, 2, 6 I want to change those cells to contain half of their original value. I have no need for it how it is and I want to basically replace those cells with 2, 4, 2, 1, 3.
<billy12> ne one of a cool linux file manger
<BigDaddy> ne0: is that a tablet laptop thing? Shoot, I am just going to go ahead and say no.
<jms1989_compaq> drivetrex: Thanks for the help.
<BHSPitLappy> Ah.  I don't know the answer.  Like I said, you have a better shot in the openoffice channel.
<Ashfire908> Gnea, sorry, this is a dvd.
<ne0> well it has something to do with the way you configure xorg
<ne0> you think you know how to config it??
<Ashfire908> forgot to define disk
<Dr_willis> billy12,  theres literally dozens of file managers out for linux. It all depends on what you want' learning to use 'mc' is a good idea. Its a very handy folemanater.
<Gnea> Ashfire908: ouch............ lots of scratches or is it missing some film?
<jjv> hey how can i add apache 1.3 to my synaptic package manager ?
<jjv> it only comes with 2.0
<BigDaddy> ne0: I wouldn't have the slightest idea how. I could google it, but without one here to tinker with I couldn't do anything
<cognatus> is an Intel Core 2 Duo == i386?
<Ashfire908> Gnea, scraches...
<ne0> o
<phr> cognatus you can use x86-64 for ethe core 2
<ne0> man
<crdlb> cognatus: you can use i386 or amd64
<Dr_willis> i386 will work dor that also.
<Gnea> Ashfire908: have you been able to clean the surface really god?
<ne0> this sucks i wanna config this but cant do it right
<phr> i386 will work but will give you 32 bit mode
<Gnea> Ashfire908: er, good?
<phr> hmm i found the dvd iso but it's downloading rather slow, are there faster mirrors for it?
<billy12> Dr_willis, im looking for more a of "cool" one, lots of bell's and whistles
<Gnea> phr: probably
<bullgard4> phr: There have been DVDs trying to accomplish what you want. But there is no universally accepted canon on that. The Ubuntu CDs are a least common denominator.
<jjv> anybody know?
<cognatus> okay, and it IS the case that 64b mode is better? i.e., unlike windows?
<BHSPitLappy> phr, the bittorrents usually move rapidly
<Dr_willis> billy12,  why bother. :)  search the package manager for filemanager, and start trying them out. I perfer the 2 pane tyope file managers
<Gnea> cognatus: yes.
<phr> i think i want to just mirror the archive
<Dr_willis> cognatus,  in most cases normal users dont need 64bit stuff..
<crdlb> cognatus: it's marginally faster unless you're doing lots of floating point calculations (in which case, ti's much faster)
<billy12> Dr_willis, ill take a look
<phr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/  is where i'm trying to dl from, maybe i'll try the jigdo?  i don't see a torrent there.
<crdlb> cognatus: and you have to deal with slightly less compatibility (there's still no 64bit flash, but there are workarounds)
<BigDaddy> ne0: what have you done so far?
<Ashfire908> Gnea, it's.... clean...
<phr> hmm, also this appears to be a daily build, not a release
<ferfactor> I installed shockwave before install ubuntu-restricted-extras..... now i have a big problem in charge some pages in internet... hoy i can delate shockwave?
<ne0> well i had to reboot all over because i did something wrong and my comp get going to login screen everytime i opened evolution and used firefox Find option
<phr> jigdo is not in the base distro...
<ne0> so so far i just installed wireless and sound
<Gnea> Ashfire908: only other thing i can suggest is make sure that the laser on your dvd reader is clean... otherwise, you're going to have some missing data if it's giving you sector errors
<Ashfire908> Gnea, it's getting a bit farther/shorter each try so i think i can just read it by retrying the block over and over...
<BigDaddy> ne0: did you check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<ne0> o yea and lightscribe
<phr> oh well, thanks
<ne0> koo havent seen this one
<ne0> ill try it
<Gnea> Ashfire908: well good luck with that, hopefully the disk doesn't have any cracks in it
<HelpNeededHerePl> I keep getting only 640x480 and 320x240 resolutions available when I install nvidia-glx-new... any help here?
<ne0> hopefully i dont mess things up thanks...
<Yossarian> I have installed ubuntu on a dell laptop, it has worked fine for months, still does.  Bought a KVM.  Windows switches fine, ubuntu will switch key and mouse, but I cannot seem to get the external monitor working.  Dell laptop running ubuntu.  Any ideal?
<Yossarian> er, ideas?
<ne0> hey do you know if there is a plugin for xchat so i can change color of users or mine when i type
<Gnea> Yossarian: which KVM?
<Ashfire908> Gnea, well i just need dd to keep retrying, know how to do that?
<Yossarian> I cannot get the external monitor working with - or without - the KVM
<Gnea> Ashfire908: write a script? not sure how to go about that for that sort of application :/
<Yossarian> Gnea: iogear - it is not the issue.  I cannot get the 2nd monitor working in linux
<brent113> ne0: go to settings, interface, colors
<HelpNeededHerePl> anyone know what is up with nvidia-glx-new?
<ne0> but that doesnt change collor of individual users
<philsdutchie> Has anyone an idea why changed colums in programs like gramps and gnucash will not be saved (dont show up after reboot) Has this to with some permissions  (where to change)
<Ashfire908> Does anyone know how to make dd keep retrying bad sectors/bytes?
<Gnea> Yossarian: it might be. i have an iogear and the only way that it will work right is if i bootup my ubuntu system with the iogear pointed to the ubuntu system from the moment i press the power button.
<brent113> you can select to highlight certain users
<Gnea> Yossarian: once it's up, it works fine.
<ljsoftnet> are "FloodBot1" and "Mez" moderators?
<Jambon> hello. I'm having a bit of an issue with compiz. Namely, ubuntu won't let me use it. I'm really not sure what do do from there. I just want to be able to use videocard acceleration for videos. Also, my top panel won't go all the way to the edge since I upped the resolution. Any ideas?
<Yossarian> I cant get he external monitor to wrok even without kvm - so I have to troubleshoot that first
<Gnea> Yossarian: sounds like a bunk video card then
<PeterFA> Ugh, I can't figure out why apache2 won't parse PHP.
<ArticWolf> Yossarian: does the external monitor work in windows does the display seem to switch between build in display and external?  ?
<PeterFA> I have the modules installed.
<Gnea> Yossarian: might want to take it out and clean out the AGP slot
<bullgard4> drivetrax: Thank you for your help on file types in Ubuntu.
<icesword> PeterFA ------------>#apache
<PeterFA> Gnea, if he/she doesn't know how to do that the point is useless.
<sriramoman> can someone pls send me ur /etc/profile file, if u are using an ubuntu hardy and u have not changed it?
<Starnestommy> PeterFA: did you remember to run "sudo a2enmod php5" then restart apache?
<Yossarian>  am running 7.1 - do you think up grade my help?  YES the monitor works fine when I boot into windows, can mirror it, or extend to it.  Very nicely I might add.
<PeterFA> Gnea, sorry, that's not the best way to say that.
<ferfactor> Hi, i have a question, i installed shockwave before ubuntu-restricted-extras.... now i can use well navigate in some pages.... i heared that i have to uninstall shockwave.... but i don't know how i can uninstall this package!!!
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, no.
<BigDaddy> ne0: I don't know much about IRC or xchat. I just use it to come to this channel.
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker program does not generate a file ~/.local/share/tracker/tracker.log. Is this an error?
<Gnea> PeterFA: your criticism has been noted. and ignored.
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, it was already enabled.
<ne0> heh
<sriramoman> bullgard4, do u use hardy?
<ne0> np thanks anyways
<ne0> brb
<bullgard4> sriramoman: Yes, I do.
<PeterFA> Gnea, I am sorry that that wasn't the most respectful way of saying it. I didn't mean it in a disrespectful manner.
<sriramoman> have u changed ur /etc/profile before? pls say "no" if u ve not heard of it
<Yossarian> I have been hesitant to upgrade to 8 - it the install difficult?
<Yossarian> er, no
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, apache2 always transmits the unparsed php file.
<sriramoman> bullgard4, have u changed ur /etc/profile before? pls say "no" if u ve not heard of it
<Gnea> PeterFA: no problem, but i have done tech support and work in IT - sometimes the best way to find out if someone can do something is to suggest something and if they need help with it, point them in the right direction
<PeterFA> ah
<phr> so what's on this dvd image?  is it a more complete package set than the cd?
<bullgard4> sriramoman: no.
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9697/
<drivetrax> Yossarian,  You been on undernet?
<drivetrax> arrrgh
<ferfactor> Hi, i have a question, i installed shockwave before ubuntu-restricted-extras.... now i can use well navigate in some pages.... i heared that i have to uninstall shockwave.... but i don't know how i can uninstall this package!!!
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, thank u. hope everything is default and unchanged?
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: I have never even heard of that file until just now
<sriramoman> ok. thank u, anyway.
<Starnestommy> actually, I;ve heard of it but never looked at or modified it
<ariqs> does gnome have anything similar to k9copy?
<jeremy7> can anyone help me with a problem
<jeremy7> I'm trying to install Pidgin 2.4.1
<polysilicon> is there ns2 package in Ubuntu?
<jeremy7> and I get a make error
<Starnestommy> jeremy7: which make error?
<ariqs> ok, how about this: Is it possible to run KDE programs in gnome?
<Starnestommy> ariqs: it is
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone tell me how to setup my sound card i have a bluegears high def card and i dont even know how to make my music play
<ariqs> is it difficult, starnestommy?
<Y-Town> ariqs: Yes
<qman__> ariqs: you just need to install the kde libraries they depend on
<jeremy7> Starnestommy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9690/
<Starnestommy> ariqs: not t all
<Starnestommy> *at
<ariqs> ok, thanks
<Starnestommy> jeremy7: run ./configure
<qman__> ariqs: apt will take care of them if you use it to install the desired program
<jeremy7> I did that
<polysilicon> ariqs, I run kopete in Gnome.
<Dr_willis> ariqs,  gnome and kde both run nicely with each other. :)
<Jambon> graphics card help anyone?
<Clusty> hey
<jeremy7> Starnestommy, mind if I message you?
<drivetrax> Kubuntu has all those libs.
<Clusty> are the hardy CDs finalized?
<Starnestommy> jeremy7: are there any steps in the readme or install files that you missed?
<Y-Town> I run konversation  :o)
<qman__> I run amarok
<nickrud> !hardy | Clusty
<ubottu> Clusty: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Dr_willis> Clusty,  its officially released - so i think so. :)
<jeremy7> well I did tar and then I went to it and did ./configure
<jeremy7> and I got all the libpurple files and what not
<jeremy7> and I look in the folder and it has makefile.in
<phr> !torrents
<ubottu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Clusty> nickrud: well not totally true. kubuntu site sais CD image is not final
<Y-Town> qman__: me too amarok rules
<astro76> jeremy7: not running Hardy?
<PeterFA> Starnestommy, I'm still seeing PHP5 files unparsed.
<nickrud> jeremy7 if you have makefile.in but not makefile, you haven't completed the configure correctly (unless the build is broken)
<twistedbeatfreek> i need sound card help
<nickrud> Clusty trust me, not the site on this one ;)
<nickrud> Clusty argh, kubuntu. Missed that
<Clusty> :D
<Clusty> i wanna try kubuntu or xubuntu
<nickrud> Clusty bait and switch, from first question to next ;)
<Clusty> gnome is getting on my nerves
<Qster> had a question, i cant seem to get evdev support working in ezquake was wondering if anyone else had a problem with this?
<Clusty> slow fat
<twistedbeatfreek> is there anyone out there
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone hear me
<drivetrax> ah, Pink Floyd
<Clusty> and doing too many things on its own
<nickrud> Clusty sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , and you're done
<twistedbeatfreek> yeah i need soundcard help
<astro76> !ask | twistedbeatfreek
<qman__> Y-Town, yeah, there's just no other player anywhere near as good, it just fills the niche
<Clusty> nickrud: done that. somehow kde stopped running.
<qman__> I don't care for KDE, but amarok is simply the best player out
<Clusty> drivetrax: pink floyd: where what? :D
<nickrud> Clusty then #kubuntu probably has the help you need for kde
<drivetrax> "is there anybody out there.."
<Clusty> qman__: tried listen?
<twistedbeatfreek> astro76 do you know how i setup a sound card i can configure my hardware or anything
<Jambon> why can't I hear sound on online videos and listen to music at the same time?
<mark[oz]> Jambon,  because you touch yourself at night
<Benni> hey there
<astro76> twistedbeatfreek: no, but the bot was supposed to tell you to go ahead and ask your question to the channel ;)
<drivetrax> oh no
<qman__> Clusty, no, I haven't, I'll look into it
<Clusty> listen/banshee
<ferfactor> how i can delate shockwave to firefox???
<Jambon> marko-_-: well naturally, but besides that
<Clusty> and there was one more
<ferfactor> please answer me
<twistedbeatfreek> astro76 im hella newb on ubuntu pls help are the commands i type or something
<Benni> does anyone have an idea why package ca-certificates (to be installed through updates) can not be authenticated?
<bizkit_> why is it when i copy ofver data from my external drive the system bogs down really bad?
<twistedbeatfreek> i need to setup my audio card its bluegears b-enspirer where do i go and how do i install it
<heythisisdave> how do I tell if I'm running x86 64 or x86 32
<nickrud> Benni authentication is done at the repo level, do you have a third party source set up somewhere?
<ferfactor> BigDaddy: do you know haw uninstall shockwave from firefox???
<astro76> heythisisdave: uname -a
<Gnea> heythisisdave: uname -m
<heythisisdave> it says i686
<jrib> ferfactor: shockwave isn't even available for linux.  Can you provide more details as to what you are doing?
<phr> ok i'm downloading the dvd iso by bittorrent and it's arriving faster than the standard download
<Benni> nickrud good point -- I'll disable the 3rd party sources and retry
<astro76> Gnea: nice one
<astro76> heythisisdave: that's 32bit
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: I would assume that it would be done in the add-ons section.
<Gnea> astro76: cheers
<Gnea> heythisisdave: probably 32 then
<Gnea> er
<BigDaddy> ferfactor: Tools -> add-ons
<heythisisdave> ok - I have a xeon l5335 or something
<Gnea> astro76: right back atcha ;)
<heythisisdave> but I guess they're completely backwards compat with x86 32
<sriramoman> i tried modifying the /etc/profile file, but it executes only when i login thru bash or any command line. for a similar use, where can i place my scripts so that they get executed even while logging in thru X system(Gnome/kde)?
<drivetrax> jrib,  --- uh.. want to see FlashPlayer_9 for Linux?
<ferfactor> BigDaddy: thanks i'll wheck it...
<jrib> drivetrax: flashplayer is not shockwave
<astro76> heythisisdave: it is, I'm still running 32 bit on core 2 duo
<Gnea> heythisisdave: yes, you can setup a 32-bit compatibility layer once it's installed
 * Gnea just hands it over to astro76 
<Gnea> lol
<drivetrax> let's see a link for Shockwave support.. took me to FlashPlayer_9
<astro76> Gnea: hey they're good answers, just possibly to the wrong questions ;)
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: X, gnome, and kde don't read that file
<Gnea> :)
<jrib> drivetrax: hmm?
<Jambon> would anyone have an idea as to why my radeon mobility 9200 worked in  gusty but won't in hardy?
<brent113> drivetrax: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<drivetrax> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<brent113> drivetrax, you can clearly see there is no shockwave for linux
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, so where can i place my scripts for similar purpose, that is, execution at login of any user
<drivetrax> go there
<sriramoman> brent113, it is there. add/remove
<drivetrax> Adobe has a link for Linux
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: /etc/rc.local
<jrib> !shockwave | drivetrax
<brent113> Shockwave Player != Flash Player
<drivetrax> No Kidding
<ere4si> sriramoman: tried /etc/rc2.d/rc.local?
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, but will this run each and every time any user logs in thru any method? that is what i wanted.
<sriramoman> i shall try these
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: it runs on startup
<MakGyver> all, question for the room, PowerPC, PowerMac, why can I install every other distro on my PowerMac, but Ubuntu drops me to an (initramfs) prompt
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, startup or login? i need LOGIN. thats y
<MakGyver> I have googled, forumed, researched, nothing works
<MakGyver> and it seriously is only Ubuntu
<sriramoman> MakGyver, the last version which was supported ,and which will never be in future, is ubuntu 6.06 lts
<MakGyver> sriramoman, why?
<jrib> !ppc | MakGyver
<ubottu> MakGyver: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<thinkingfrog> what does lts stand for?
<MakGyver> there are ISO downloads for 7.10
<Starnestommy> thinkingfrog: Long Term Support
<thinkingfrog> Starnestommy: thank you
<sriramoman> MakGyver, its their policy.
<MakGyver> sriramoman, well that sucks :(
<MakGyver> guess I am not using Ubuntu then
<ljsoftnet> how do i uninstall shockwave flash from firefox?
<MakGyver> whats the next best option to Ubuntu?
<jrib> MakGyver: there's still a community port (see above)
<nickrud> ljsoftnet depends on how you installed flash
<ljsoftnet> i installed it using firefox
<BigDaddy> Whats with all the people wanting to uninstall shockwave tonight?
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, ere4si, the locations u said dont serve my purpose.
<nickrud> ljsoftnet then it should be in ~/.mozilla/plugins, you can delete it from there
<MakGyver> jrib, gettinh 8.04, lets see if this plays nice
<pf-miles> ?
<MakGyver> if I instaal 6.06 can I upgrade my updating?
<MakGyver> my/by
<drivetrax> BigDaddy,  -- I think they are getting shockwave for FFox, and forgetting.. it isn't for linux?
<ljsoftnet> nickrud how do i go there?
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc and /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc will work on all X logins
<drivetrax> mebe.. trying to fix flash_Player_9
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: but not terminal ones
<sriramoman> ok
<nikolam> MakGyver, I think you can go directly to 8.04 form 6.06. But only on i386 and amd64. Not ppc and spacr
<nickrud> ljsoftnet  open a file browser, and hit ctl-h , that will show you the hidden files.
<BigDaddy> shockwave=flash.
<nikolam> sparc
<sriramoman> no problem. i can paste the same scripts. i shall try.
<MakGyver> sriramoman, Debian installs beautifully
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: and /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: er, /etc/X11/Xsession
<CyberCod> anyone know anything about getting nvidia-glx-new to work?
<damntourists> Ok, so I just installed 8.04, and I got it to boot up, and install 2 updates.... then I installed one of the restricted drivers for my video card, and when i go to reboot the computer, it just goes to a black screen instead of the logon screen. Any advice anyone?
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, what is the diff. b/w session, xserverrc, xinitrc?
<CyberCod> I can't seem to get any other resolutions than 640x480 and 320x240
<drivetrax> damntourists,  - what video card?
<sriramoman> Starnestommy,  ( imean the 3 files u mentioned)
<damntourists> drivetrax: ah shoot, hold on. I think it's an ATI Radeon x1950, but let me double check
<drivetrax> eh
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: xserverrc is always run when an xserver starts. xinitrc is for when xinit is launched.  I think it might be safer ti add scripts to /etc/X11/Xsession.d though
<jim_beam> where can i download smp 686 kernel
<sriramoman> MakGyver, the most recent ver. of debian is not newer than ubuntu 6.06 LTS thats y
<CyberCod> does anyone know if envy works for hardy?  I'm at my wits end here
<sriramoman> ok.
<MakGyver> sriramoman, ok
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: my mistake... shockwave is not flash
<drivetrax> I know
<astro76> CyberCod: envyng is in the repository
<BigDaddy> drivetrax: so where do people need shockwave/
<CyberCod> oh yeah?
<BigDaddy> ?
<CyberCod> nice
<damntourists> drivetrax: yeah, ATI Radeon x1950 Pro
<FrozenFire> Can anyone shed some light on how one might set a static IP under KDE 4 on Hardy? I'm completely lost.
<sriramoman> Starnestommy, but will it run only once when gdm/xdm is called or it will run each time a user logs in, even repeatedly, thru X in a session before rebooting? what i need is the repeated type.
<jim_beam> is there am ftp site for ubuntu
<drivetrax> damntourists,  go to ATI site, and find what cards the 8.4 driver supports
<Starnestommy> sriramoman: each time an X server is started
<damntourists> drivetrax: ok, hold on.
<drivetrax> damntourists,  --- wait
<sriramoman> ok
<ljsoftnet> nickrud there is no ~/.mozilla/plugins folder i found
<phr> ubuntu comes with firefox 3.0 beta, should i downgrade?  i can't install prefbar in the beta and i might die without it ;)
<damntourists> drivetrax: what's up
<drivetrax> damntourists,  ----- some ppl with ATI are having difficulty with Restricted drivers enabled
<astro76> phr: you can install the firefox-2 package, they can both coexist
<sriramoman> jim_beam,
<sriramoman> if [ `id -g` == "1000" ]		
<sriramoman> then					
<sriramoman> echo "one user logged in">>/home/family/users;
<sriramoman> fi	
<FloodBot1> sriramoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phr> astro76 thanks, maybe i'll do that
<sriramoman> sorry. i pasted something wrong
<damntourists> drivetrax: any way i can disable it, without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<drivetrax> damntourists,  except you can't get into the desktop
<sriramoman> jim_beam, ftp://tuma.ui.edu/pub/
<damntourists> drivetrax: yeah, but i'm sure i can get to a full screen terminal, no?
<sriramoman> jim_beam, there u can EVEN DOWNLOAD  entire repos for ubuntu incld hardy.
<drivetrax> damntourists,  - now yer on to it
<drivetrax> damntourists,  a round about way.. is xorg.conf.. in /etc
<drivetrax> uh  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phr> it looks like there's ways to rsync the repos i just haven't figured out how
<nickrud> ljsoftnet phone brb
<damntourists> drivetrax: yeah, i know, but how do i get to a full screen terminal? last time i just had to press shift and backspace or something similar
<ljsoftnet> nickrud ok
<opop> damntourists, ctrl-alt-f1, f2, f3, etc.
<damntourists> opop: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<phr> looks like ui's ubuntu repository directory is empty
<bandan> did anyone get libpam-encfs to work on hardy?
<damntourists> opop: nothing
<drivetrax> damntourists,  --- fglrx might not even work.. but the generic system drivers will let you run Compiz
<damntourists> drivetrax: ok, i just need to find a way to get to the terminal lol
<damntourists> i'm starting up in recovery mode. my screen is completely black before it gets to the login screen, it must be the restricted drivers (fglrx)... but I'm not sure which setting to chose... resume, root, or xfix
<ne0> hello a
<ne0> ll
<damntourists> and by the way, i'm not that linux savy
<psyBr> alguem on ?
<yang_> this is test
<yang_> who is on line
<mevsthevoices> 1300 people, none with an answer
<damntourists> i got to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and i'm looking at section "Device" and i see Driver is loading "fglrx"
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone know of the procedure being used as to implementing the updates from the proposed repo to main?
<mevsthevoices> Try vesa instead of fg, sorta a backup driver
<BigDaddy> weelll, I am nodding off. Good night all. Good luck
<mevsthevoices> Nini
<damntourists> meh. i'll continue this when i get back from my gf's house. bbl
<drivetrax> damntourists,  --- got that far, good go
<[1]Netham45> anyone know a good RDP client?
<[1]Netham45> rdesktop doesn't seem to work for me
<CoOlGhOsT> nevermind.. found an official page explaning the update proces
<drivetrax> damntourists,  - also see #compiz-Fusion
<benanzo> I don't use rdp so I can't say for sure but maybe try gnome-rdp or tsclient
<Netham45> gnome-rdp just throws errors
<benanzo> when starting the app or when connecting
<Netham45> when starting
<Netham45> well,
<Netham45> i
<Netham45> it doesn;t throw errors
<Netham45> it doesn't do anything either
<benanzo> as in it doesn't start?
<astro76> Netham45: apps > internet > terminal server client (tsclient) comes installed by default and is an RDP client
<ferfactor> what is the comands to instal bithcx in the terminal??
<benanzo> sudo apt-get install bitchx
<unop> ferfactor, sudo aptitude install bitchx
<litlebuda> a> can anyone tell me why i cant have a static ip on xubuntu 8.04 ? it keeps on changing to roaming mode and even stranger , it adds another eth , i only have one nic but since i have rebooted twice i now find miself with eth2 !! any ideas ?
<ferfactor> thanks men
<thatsnotjack> any ideas on why booting with apci=off would kill network connection?
<wuxia> what lines od I need in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to allow logging in via ssh keys? (it's not working for me, this is ubuntu 7.04 server -- how do I begin the debugging process? is there a ssh log somewhere?)
<Starnestommy> thatsnotjack: your networking adaptor might need acpi to work
<Starnestommy> wuxia: "RSAAuthentication yes" and "PubkeyAuthentication yes"
<thatsnotjack> hmm, running apci causes kapcid and kapcid_notify (kernel processes, of course) to run away at 98% cpu combined
<wuxia> Starnestommy: RSAAuthentication yes
<wuxia> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<wuxia> AuthorizedKeysFile      .ssh/authorized_keys
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i dont have enough RAM to start the installer. could swap partition help?
<sriramoman> yes
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how can i make a swap partition
<sriramoman> provided u have at least 256M ram
<[DR]TNT_Boom> without deleting anything
<jackfruit> anyone up ?
<sriramoman> u cant do that
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i do have 256M
<benanzo> wuxia: you have a proper $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys file on the server right
<wuxia> benanzo: it's just a copy of id_rsa2.pub
<astro76> [DR]TNT_Boom: you could also use the alternate install cd
<[DR]TNT_Boom> without a live cd
<benanzo> and a matching $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa on the client
<wuxia> benanzo: yep
<thatsnotjack> req for the alternate is only 128mb I believe, you might want to try that
<wuxia> benanzo: I can even ssh into another machine using the key
<thatsnotjack> oh, sorry astro76
<drivetrax> unetbootin.. install it
<arvind_khadri> [DR]TNT_Boom, use the alternate cd you can install for low memory
<[DR]TNT_Boom> but will it install the desktop ver?
<astro76> thatsnotjack: no need to apologize ;)
<[DR]TNT_Boom> GNOME
<astro76> [DR]TNT_Boom: the install will be exactly the same
<sriramoman> [DR]TNT_Boom, u are asking how to install something without the thing
<benanzo> and your sshing to the corrent user
<astro76> !alternate | [DR]TNT_Boom
<ubottu> [DR]TNT_Boom: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<benanzo> correct*
<drivetrax> eh, I got one 256 stick..
<thatsnotjack> I just copy people then pretend I'm being helpful ;)
<drivetrax> unetbootin installed 7.10
<[DR]TNT_Boom> THANKS ALOT!!!!!
<arvind_khadri> [DR]TNT_Boom, yeah it will
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thanks
<Syntux> How can I enable my shortcut keys when my visual effects set Normal?
<thatsnotjack> so does anyone really know why kapcid and kapcid_notify like to run on so much cpu?  The bug reports are unresolved it appears
<[DR]TNT_Boom> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thats the option i need?
<fdjskaljfdks> ubuntu is the bomb diggity
<arvind_khadri> [DR]TNT_Boom, yeah
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thanks
<unop> [DR]TNT_Boom, if all you want is to be able to install ubuntu, yes
<[DR]TNT_Boom> yeah thats what i want
<unop> [DR]TNT_Boom, some people use the live CD as a portable desktop or a rescue system, and the alternate CD does not come as a good replacement
<astro76> unop: he's unable to install with livecd due to 256 MB ram
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i have a damn small linux on a usb stick
<arvind_khadri> unop, he has a low memory system
<toxguy25> hi recently upgraded to 8.04 and my RT61 seems to be unstable.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> btw will it run ok with only 256M ?
<unop> astro76, arvind_khadri you aren't puttting into context what i am saying.
<thatsnotjack> yeah boom, that should be plenty
<sriramoman> [DR]TNT_Boom, damn small linux the whole size itsel is 50 mb and ram requirements are even less
<Jambon> I'm having graphics issues. I have a radeon mobility 9200 which worked with gutsy but doesn't with hardy. Now my top panel won't go all the way to the right edge, and movie player won't show video unless I drag the window past that point. Also, compiz won't work. Any ideas?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> yea but thats only for rescue
<[DR]TNT_Boom> its on a USB stick
<sriramoman> [DR]TNT_Boom, in that case i have installed alpha-linux in a floppy.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> really?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> lmao.
<Jinxed-> Hey could I ask a non ubuntu related question
<sriramoman> Jinxed-, ask
<ompaul> !offtopic | Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> Jinxed-, it probably ought to be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux.
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, do you have the drivers
<[DR]TNT_Boom> btw the alternet CD has the option to find the ISO and load it?
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: which ones. ati's don't work with this card
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, use envy
<Jinxed-> I need to pick out a mp3 player for my girlfriends 21st birthday and I can't decide.... top contenders: 16gb refurb ipod touch, refurb/new ipod nano, sansa e280.
<wuxia> is id_rsa.keystore private or public?
<wuxia> how do I disable passowrd login for ssh? (I only want to allow ssh key)
<unop> Jinxed-, that is well offtopic :) #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Jinxed-> ok unop
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, sudo apt-get install envy-gtk
<MrDowntempo> I installed the openssh server on hardy, and it doesn't appear to be working. I ran netstat -listen and it shows ssh but using tcp6. I didn't sign on for ipv6, what the hell, and how do I turn it back to IPv4 ot 5 or whatever
<werther> speaking of mp3 player, i still can't mount any USB drive or mp3 player in hardy
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how much swap par` is good enough?
<sjoerd> MrDowntempo: on linux, if you listen on ipv6, you listen on ipv4 too by default
<arvind_khadri> [DR]TNT_Boom, twice the size of ram
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thanks
<krazty> question: im running hardy 32bit, can i install hardy 64amd and get thesame settigns like an upgrade or do i need to reinstall in a different partition? thanks
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thats means 500 for me
<chazco> Hi... i'd like to downgrade from Hardy to Gusty... i have a separate /home. What is the best way to do this?
<MrDowntempo> sjoerd: oh ok, well for some other reason then its not working
<[DR]TNT_Boom> but bigger is better isnt it =)
<astro76> krazty: you'll need to reinstall
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: so after I install them?
<krazty> thanks astro
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, open envy from the Application menu under the system tools download your driver and it works :)
<astro76> chazco: reinstall
<astro76> chazco: you can choose not to format /home
<opop> nite
<chazco> astro76 - So just format the other partitions and install over it? Anything in /home going to conflict?
<ne0> why does my music skip a lot
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: ah, thought it was in preferences or something. Thanks.
<ne0> it didnt do this in windows...
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, :) no
<astro76> chazco: it's possible... you'll probably be fine
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: oh
<Steffylicious> hi. would somebody be able to help me out? i'm dualbooting hardy and windows XP, but xp won't load, it says "error 22. No such partition" when i try to boot xp. i can link my grub files if needed.
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: my card isn't supported by the legacy driver it says
<ompaul> HI ALL - I am about to remove a lot of bans
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, ok which card
<ompaul> THERE will be some serious scrolling for a moment or two - please bear with us
<Jambon> ati mobility 9200
<mevsthevoices> mkdir ~/.azureus;cd ~/.azureus;wget http://cache2.vuze.com/files/Azureus_3_0_linux.tar.bz2;tar xvjf ~/*;~/.azureus/azureus/azureus
<ompaul> that is it finished
<ompaul> cheers
<[DR]TNT_Boom> wtf was that...?
<Jambon> arvind_khadri:  ati mobility 9200
<ompaul> [DR]TNT_Boom, we ban people - mostly we do let them back at some time
<[DR]TNT_Boom> ompaul is spamming the CH
<[DR]TNT_Boom> =)
<[DR]TNT_Boom> why would you ban someone?
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, just a min
<ompaul> for being offtopic abusive or very annoying
<[DR]TNT_Boom> ppl come to ask for help and getting annoying? why
<mevsthevoices> mkdir ~/.azureus; cd ~/.azureus;wget http://cache2.vuze.com/files/Azureus_3_0_linux.tar.bz2; tar xvjf ~/*; ~/.azureus/azureus/azureus
<ompaul> [DR]TNT_Boom, the bot sent you a message - that is some of it
<MrDowntempo> Jambon, I have that same card on a laptop. Its a bitch and a half. I have yet to get 3D support for it working. It was working way back in the day though, breezy I think?
<dylan_> hi, all.  im trying to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu (e.g. install ubuntu-desktop then, from gnome, purge kubuntu-desktop so i dont have a zillion apps), and im trying to upgrade to 8.04.  which order would be better, dist-upgrade first or kubu->ubu switch first?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> oh
<unop> [DR]TNT_Boom, they start using foul language, getting personal, spamming the channel, etc
<astro76> dylan_: remove kubuntu first so you have less to download and upgrade
<Jambon> MrDowntempo: it worked on gutsy
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thats sucks
<astro76> !puregnome | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Jambon> MrDowntempo: well, kinda.
<MrDowntempo> Jambon: Well it works but not with 3d accel?
<unop> dylan_, remove all the packages you don't want, and then attempt the upgrade -- otherwise your upgrade will take much longer.
<drivetrax> dylan_,  7.10 will Upgrade to 8.04
<Jambon> um, well it could do the fancy compiz stuff but not video acceleration
<Jambon> still had to boot into windows for that
<Jambon> ok
<Jambon> envy installed something
<Jambon> I'm going to check if it worked
<MrDowntempo> you can run vesa if you have to, "radeon" should give you full resolution, I couldn't get 3d accel even in gutsy though
<Jambon> thanks again arvind_khadri
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, after the install restart X and see
<ArthurArchnix> ﻿If I encrypt a file using Hardy, which now has built in encryption support via seahorse and nautilus I presume, and i send that encrypted file to a friend, how can they decrypt it? What program do they need, in addition to the password I mean.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> radeon is supported under ubuntu?
<MrDowntempo> mobility radeon 9200 can actually mean multiple chips, we may have different hardware
<dylan_> ty unop.  ty all, though everyone else told me things i already knew :)
<dylan_> have a good night/morning/afternoon
<unop> dylan_, and purging kubuntu-desktop has little effect on the system, you need to remove all the KDE/QT packages manually
<dylan_> unop: understood, thank you
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: they need GnuPG, aka gpg
<maxwell888> I have been running Ubuntu for a few releases now.  Only have one reoccuring problem.  Occasionally my mouse will just freeze.  I can use the keyboard and everything stays active just my mouse freezes and I have to reboot in order to get it working again.  Is there anyway to restart the mouse from terminal?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> mouse driver is wrong? oO
<biabia> I have 64 bit xp pro installed on a machine that i'd like to dual boot with ubuntu. can someone point me to a really good guide for my first time trying to set up dual boot ?
<drivetrax> has mouse freeze & Keyboard freeze.. so Must reboot.. at times
<astro76> !dualboot | biabia
<ubottu> biabia: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<drivetrax> biabia,  find out about unetbootin
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: I'm on the website now. That's what I was looking for. Thanks.
<[DR]TNT_Boom> why ppl needs dual boot?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> its stupid
<[DR]TNT_Boom> choose what you wanna have and use it
<unop> ArthurArchnix, the best way to do this is to use gpg with your mail client .. what you essentially do is encrypt the file using the other person's public key, the only person in the world then able to decrypt the file is that person, using his private key ... but this requires he use pgp/gpg too
<arvind_khadri> [DR]TNT_Boom, what if they have Windows and Ubuntu
<drivetrax> there are windows apps.. and there are linux apps..
<bazhang> [DR]TNT_Boom: some people need it for work
<unop> ArthurArchnix, another way is to use something like openssl to encrypt the file using a passphrase, but the other person needs to have openssl installed too
<biabia> its like having a snowmobile and a 4 wheeler
<drivetrax> eh
<[DR]TNT_Boom> Hmmmm thats could be true.
<bazhang> but this is getting offtopic
<biabia> sometimes the conditions are better for one than the other
<ArthurArchnix> unop, well, when I right-click on the file and choose encrypt... how is that different from openssl
<kane77> what is a good photo management tool? I was using f-spot but it cannot handle duplicates :(
<maxwell888> TNT_Boom what do you mean wrong mouse driver?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> which is a good graphic IRC client for linux?
<bazhang> is eog still around?
<unop> ArthurArchnix, i'm not really sure what that does, i don't use gnome .. i'd imagine it used openssl, but i can't be sure
<arvind_khadri> xchat [DR]TNT_Boom
<bazhang> !info eog
<ubottu> eog: Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 5976 kB
<kane77> [DR]TNT_Boom, xchat
<[DR]TNT_Boom> im just guessing maxwell888
<juice_> so im back. i tried adding to my xorg.conf but it didnt save due permissions. here: http://pastebin.ca/1005777. my monitor is a neovo f-15. i have a nvidia 5500. ubuntu 8.04. pm me due ultra tiny resolution :)
<wabkia> im trying to set up a file server, however when i try to edit my fstab it just opens in the terminal, and if i try to open it in the file browser i cant save
<unop> ArthurArchnix, are you prompted for a password/passphrase when you choose that option?
<ArthurArchnix> unop: ok
<[DR]TNT_Boom> xchat
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thanks alto
<[DR]TNT_Boom> alot*
<[DR]TNT_Boom> i should get some stuff on my usb =)
<astro76> wabkia: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<biabia> astro76 and drivetrax thanks!
<wabkia> thanks astro
<drivetrax> sure
<ArthurArchnix> unop: Hmm... no I'm prompted for a recipient, but the list is empty.
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, worked??
<Jambon> ok. as is usual, I've made things a lot worse
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: you'll need to add their public keys to your keyring I guess
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, resolution got screwed??
<wabkia> woah astro, it says Error Cannot find a safe socket path in /tmp aborting....
<wabkia> etf
<Jambon> now it won't recognize my monitor so I can't up the resolution
<unop> ArthurArchnix, hrrm, not sure then, you need to get someone who knows gnome to help you out there.
<orehon> anyone running GG-Client (Garena) under ubuntu with wine?
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: ya basically
<damntourists> ok, so my video card isn't working, so i booted up into recovery mode and im in a full screen terminal. how would one go back to the default driver, instead of the restricted driver, "fglrx" that i installed? i'm looking through my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file right now, and it says under the Device section, Driver     "fglrx"
<ArthurArchnix> astro76: unop Clearly I need to look into this more.
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, did you have restricted drivers
<ArthurArchnix> unop: astro76 thanks though
<drivetrax> Jambon,  --- go to /etc/X11 and find xorg.conf  and pastebin.ca
<unop> ArthurArchnix, maybe the documentation on gnome.org helps?
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: x kinda did the whole "please pick the driver because the one you picked doesn't work" thing
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: it takes a bit to wrap your head around it ;)
<hoss_> wifi
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, if you had restricted drivers first remove them and re-install using envy
<drivetrax> Jambon,  that an ATI card?
<arvind_khadri> drivetrax, yeah ati mobility 9200
<bazhang> hoss you have a wifi issue
<astro76> ArthurArchnix: but Seahorse makes it pretty simple if you want to avoid learning gpg command line... still need the concepts though
<drivetrax> 4 ppl in hours.. back to back
<arvind_khadri> drivetrax, same card ??
<drivetrax> ati
<drivetrax> drivers
<damntourists> how does one reverse the effects of restricted video card drivers through the terminal? i can't get to my login screen since i installed the restricted drivers
<wabkia> Astro76: When try that command it says "** ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<wabkia> aborting.."
<crdlb> arvind_khadri: Jambon: the proprietary ATI driver will _not_ work on that card
<crdlb> you must use the open source "ati" driver
<timandtom> How do I install a .tar.gz from terminal? Always use Synaptic, never needed to know this yet
<arvind_khadri> crdlb, oh ok how do we get that??
<drivetrax> Hey crdlb
<bazhang> timandtom: what package
<crdlb> arvind_khadri: it's what's used by default
<Jambon> crdlb: I know ati's won't work. I was just trying envy. It seemed to try the fgrlix or whatever ones
<arvind_khadri> crdlb, seems it wasnt working
<timandtom> bazhang: It's Avast antivirus, it's not in synaptic, so I downloaded it. Tis sitting on my desktop
<crdlb> Jambon: that _is ATI's driver
<Jambon> Jambon: oh
<Jambon> crdlb: oh
<bazhang> timandtom: hang on a sec
<arvind_khadri> crdlb, thanks for the info ....
<werther> hi, anyone know how to get USB drive auto mount on hardy?
<wabkia> ﻿When try that gedit /etc/fstab it says "** ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<crdlb> Jambon: bah, the fix was really easy :<
<arvind_khadri> werther, it gets auto mounted when you plugin
<dna_> how do you disable outbound connections using ufw?
<bazhang> timandtom: this is gutsy or hardy
<damntourists> so i installed a restricted driver for my ati radeon x1950, and now i can't get to the login screen, any tips?
<crdlb> Jambon: ubuntu just has a really broad blacklist on compiz which covers your video card, but it's easy to override
<MrDowntempo> why does my ssh server not work?
<timandtom> bazhang: Gutzy
<timandtom> bazhang: Gutsy*
<Jambon> arvind_khadri: http://pastebin.com/daa57793
<MrDowntempo> i installed it and started it
<MrDowntempo> but I cannot log in from another device
<mikefizz> hey, i am running an asus motherboard with hardy and i am wondering if there is a program that i can control fanspeed with (to reduce noise when its running cool)
<Jambon> crdlb: what do you recommend from where I am now? I'm stuck at 800x600 and unable to detect my monitor now
<damntourists> so i installed a restricted driver for my ati radeon x1950, and now i can't get to the login screen, any tips?
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, gksu displayconfig-gtk
<bazhang> http://howtoforge.com/virus-protection-with-avast-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon timandtom look here better to install from the deb package than that tar.gz
<crdlb> Jambon: first thing is to get rid of fglrx
<crdlb> Jambon: sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<arvind_khadri> Jambon, follow the crdlb way he knows better
<crdlb> Jambon: then in case it left some stuff broken: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<MrDowntempo> Jambon, the way I got it to work was to install the fglrx driver. Then modprobe for it so that the module gets loaded, then use radeon in my xorg.conf
<drivetrax> damntourists,  ----- follow along what crdlb  is doing, but don't do it..
<bazhang> MrDowntempo: crdlb knows better on this
<timandtom> bazhang: Ah, sweet, thanks. Is it better just because it's simpler, or is there some advantage? Just wondering
<bazhang> timandtom: all of the above :}
<damntourists> drivetrax: thanks
<Jambon> crdlb: E: Couldn't find package libgl1-mesa-gl
<drivetrax> cuz.. it might help ya
<crdlb> Jambon: you missed the final x
<Jambon> crdlb: sorry, misse the last part
<timandtom> bazhang: Haha :) Ok, thanks. I'll try that.
<Jambon> crdlb: so after that?
<wabkia> i even get ** ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<wabkia> aborting... when i type in gedit
<wabkia> ugh
<MrDowntempo> bazhang: look, this mobility radeon 9200 has caused me many sleepless nights of pain and torture, I'm imparting the fix I know. Also never before have I been told to offer less help so thats a first you can be proud of
<crdlb> Jambon: just change to the "ati" driver. You can use displayconfig-gtk, or you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor
<unop> wabkia, you could try this although it's not really recommended.   sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ariqs> is antivirus software recommended for linux?
<Skitt> ariqs: no
<wabkia> im already superuser
<unop> !virus | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bazhang> MrDowntempo: he knows the cards backwards and forwards
<wabkia> and i still get the ** ERROR **: Cannot find a safe socket path in '/tmp'
<wabkia> aborting...
<timandtom> bazhang: Also, if I'm controlling the computer from VNC, it won't affect my ability to do things in terminal, right? Doesn't make sense that it would, but, thought I'd check.
<wabkia> i dont get it ><
<unop> wabkia, how did you become superuser? sudo -i ?
<wabkia> su
<damntourists> i think i may have fixed it
<magnetron> timandtom: you are correct
<bazhang> timandtom: should not no
<MrDowntempo> bazhang: I'm not doubting anyones uberness. But I too know that chip and thought it would be helpful to mention
<unop> wabkia, heh, no wonder .. su does not setup the X environment like gksu/gksudo - which is why you get that
<wabkia> oh
<unop> wabkia, use nano then.  nano /etc/fstab
<ne0> i got wacom working yay
<bazhang> MrDowntempo: this is not about uber; I saw an error in what you were saying and pointed it out.
<schitzo> yo
<ne0> now how do i calibrate it anyone know
<schitzo> don't know
<wabkia> omg thx unop :D
<Jambon> crdlb: um. which one? there seem to be several, and it sticks me with fgrlx again and messes up x when I test it
<wabkia> oh, ok
<wabkia> heres a good one
<wabkia> i cant log in as sudo -i
<damntourists> oh sweet. my computer works again. haha
<timandtom> magnetron, bazhang, cool, just checkin :) Tiny little file server for me/friends, not hooked up to a display, so I do everything that can't be done through the server software via VNC on it.
<MrDowntempo> bazhang: what error?
<orehon> anyone running GG-Client (Garena) under ubuntu with wine?
<unop> wabkia, and what happens when you try sudo -i? any errors?
<bazhang> MrDowntempo: please let it go
<wabkia> no
<wabkia> it just tells me my password is wrong =\
<crdlb> Jambon: ok, lets do it the manual way; open your xorg.conf with: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wabkia> same then when i try to log in as root
<bullgard4> lastlog bullgard4
<mikefizz> anybody know a good program for controlling fanspeed/monitoring cpu temp
<drivetrax> damntourists,  - copy xorg.conf - as backup
<crdlb> note that the X in X11 must be capitalized
<unop> wabkia, that's a side effect of enabling the root account
<damntourists> drivetrax: yeah i wish i did that before the restricted drivers
<MrDowntempo> bazhang: you pointed out no error. If you did maybe It could help my issue with the same chip.
<wabkia> enabling or not enabling
<biabia> drivetrax..can you please briefly explain how dual booting differs from UNetbootin ?
<Jambon> crdlb: got that far
<unop> wabkia, enabling .. in ubuntu it is not recommended you do that ..
<unop> !root | wabkia
<ubottu> wabkia: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<crdlb> Jambon: do you see Section "Device" ?
<Jambon> yup
<unop> !sudo | wabkia
<ubottu> wabkia: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<drivetrax> biabia -- the booting does not differ much.. the steps differ a bit... but, unetbootin does all from the net(internet) to your pc..
<wabkia> i dall i did was install ><
<crdlb> Jambon: so add a line that says Driver "ati"    in that section, or change the current one if it already exists
<unop> wabkia, su wouldn't work normally if that was the case :)
<wabkia> ok so uh
<wabkia> all i did was install ubuntu haha. i didnt enable anything =\
<Jambon> crdlb: ok. should it recognize my card. it just says "configured video device" under identifier
<[DR]TNT_Boom> login in witha root passwont give you "superuser" abilitis?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> ability
<biabia> drivetrax: so I would have to be internet connected to use it?
<unop> wabkia, somewhere along the line you enabled the root account.. for now i suggest you finish what needs to be done as root .. then disable the root account using.   passwd -l root
<crdlb> Jambon: yeah, that's just a label used for matching Device sections with Screen sections
<bazhang> [DR]TNT_Boom: bad idea to login as root
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker program does not generate a file ~/.local/share/tracker/tracker.log. Is this an error?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> why?
<drivetrax> biabia - suppose you have XP.. and some space at the end of the drive.. after the install/and all.. is done, you reboot.. first time, and you see a screen..it asks you which OS you want to use
<unop> [DR]TNT_Boom, use sudo instead
<crdlb> Jambon: it doesn't actually have any meaning (but don't change it unless you change it in both places)
<[DR]TNT_Boom> sudo and if i need it every 3 seccs?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> its annoying.
<Jambon> crdlb: ok. now restart x?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> why is it a bad idea anyway?
<astro76> !sudo | [DR]TNT_Boom
<ubottu> [DR]TNT_Boom: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Dr_willis> sudo caches ythe password for a few mins. You dont need to enter the password over and over and over.
<bazhang> [DR]TNT_Boom: why would you need it so often
<unop> [DR]TNT_Boom, use.  sudo -i  to get a root shell
<unop> [DR]TNT_Boom, or sudo -s
<crdlb> Jambon: reboot
<unop> depending on what you want.
<Jambon> k
<crdlb> so that it uses the right kernel module
<Jambon> brb
<[DR]TNT_Boom> thats good enough =) root shell
<damntourists> what's the default graphics card driver used for 8.04?
<preetam> .
<Dr_willis> damntourists,  depends on what video card you got.
<unop> damntourists, it depends on the graphics card :)
<wabkia> ok, one last Q, how do you save in nano
<ljsoftnet> when i go to System>Preferences>About Me it shows a blank window, how do i fix this?
<biabia> drivetrax: so I can select any of the supported distributions in UNetbootin? how does it manage the data for the /home folder?
<Dr_willis> wabkia,  the ^ in the help at the bottom is saying use 'contrl-WHATEVER' so ctrl-o or ctrl-w or ctrl-h
<m55> is there an ubuntu dvd that has the server and desktop versions of ubuntu & kubuntu all on one DVD?
<algyz> Hi, I have 3 keyboard layputs, I made switching option alt+shift, but after restart this switching option is not working, only when I'm removing 2 additional layouts, and then adding them, it is beginning to work, why it could be?
<Dr_willis> m55,  not that i have ever seen
<drivetrax> biabia,  -- well... like any.. you make partitions, and format them, and tell it to make the directories
<damntourists> unop well i have a ATI Radeon x1950, and it worked fine up until i chose to use the restricted driver
<zvacet> m55 : you have that on alternate CD
<[DR]TNT_Boom> how much RAM ubuntu 7.10 needs for the LiveCD?
<Dr_willis> damntourists,  the default failsafe for ati would be the 'ati' driver or the 'vesa' driver
<damntourists> ok, let me try using that
<biabia> drivetrax: thanks!
<bazhang> [DR]TNT_Boom: how much ram you ogt
<m55> zvacet:  so it has kubuntu & ubuntu with server and desktop options?
<Vov4ik> Hello! I need some alternative SQL server, same as MSSQL, but on linux.. any ideas?
<[DR]TNT_Boom> 256M
<drivetrax> biabia - familiar with Linux?  if not, Look into "Grub"
<ajonat_> Hi! I want to map Ctrl+Backspace to backward-kill-word in gnome-terminal.. I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToReadline and found that the solution given for Konsole doesn't work in gnome-terminal.. does anybody know how can I do this?
<unop> m55, the ubuntu DVD has all the lamp packages that a server needs.. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current
<[DR]TNT_Boom> vov4ik use MYSQL
<ljsoftnet> ﻿when i go to System>Preferences>About Me it shows a blank window, how do i fix this?
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, MySQL?
<zvacet> m55 : you have option to install server and all desktops
<Vov4ik> I need some alternative to Microsoft SQL server
<Jambon> crdlb: it's worse. now I'm at 640x480
<irsal_brb> *** You are banned from DALnet
<irsal_brb> * *** Reason: [AKILL ID:1209694935K-a] [exp/ma] You are infected with an IRC trojan/virus. Visit http://kline.dal.net/exploits/akills.htm#ma (2008/05/02 02.52)
<irsal_brb> * *** Connection info: <unnamed>([-]unknown@202.152.1.14) [202.152.1.14]
<irsal_brb> * *** Ban contact: http://www.dal.net/admin/contactkline.php3
<irsal_brb> * *** When contacting DALnet, please include all of the information shown above
<FloodBot1> irsal_brb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vov4ik> *any
<Y-Town> mysql
<[DR]TNT_Boom> Mysql is pretty the same
<[DR]TNT_Boom> irsal_brb use pastebin instead of spamming here
<Dr_willis> and this isent dalnet. :)
<crdlb> Jambon: and it said that it was going into failsafe graphics mode?
<drivetrax> biabia - I will say this.. know what directories, and what file systems you want to be where.. and make a /swap directory first.. and press ENTER, on the partiton name.. to make the directories..
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, depends on what you call "same"
<Vov4ik> emm
<Jambon> crdlb: actually this time it didn't
<Vov4ik> ok
<Vov4ik> I need to set up MU online server in my local network
<Jambon> crdlb: it just went ahead and left me no choice
<zvacet>            m55 :                            http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<crdlb> Jambon: hmm, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, oh
<damntourists> well it looks like mine was set to vesa, and it wasnt showing up with that, i edited my xorg.conf to ati, lets see if that works...
<Vov4ik> MU server uses MSSQL
<Vov4ik> but windows server 2003 sux
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, then your task is quite hard
<rangef1nder> i finally got my net connection working in 8.04 :-D
<Prez00> when i run mount, should it show swap partition?
<ljsoftnet> ﻿when i go to System>Preferences>About Me it shows a blank window, how do i fix this?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what program you would use for shoutcast radio?
<Assargadon> if there are no option for using other DBs in MU server
<Assargadon> then you need protocol converter
<damntourists> awesomeeee got it working with the "ati" driver.
<Vov4ik> Assargadon: no ;(
<Matic`Makovec> I remember having a nice program on Gutsy which ran .bin file (mounted it actually) by itself. Now I upgraded to Hardy and seems this is lost. Would anyone know the name of the program?
<Assargadon> I know one, but it is proprietary - you should pay money for it
<Vov4ik> what?
<Dr_willis> damntourists,  ati driver wont have full 3d support. and will be slower then fglrx most likely
<ariqs> matic: you can use mount, can't you?
<Jambon> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/d30c7d31a
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, one second, I search my bookmarks
<Matic`Makovec> ariqs, I don't want to.
<Vov4ik> ok, thank you
<damntourists> Dr_willis_: that's ok, as long as i can see the desktop. i was getting a black screen before logon. now i can follow some instructions... like this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547264&highlight=X1950
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, I kan expect you are russian, do you?
<Vov4ik> Assargadon: yeap
<crdlb> Jambon: heh, your xorg.conf explictly requests 640x480
<tmapj> can anyone tell me what program you would use for shoutcast radio?
<Assargadon> good, becouse it's rusin developer-made - it will be much easier for you
<Assargadon> *rusian
<ariqs> matic: well I didn't use gutsy so I can't help you there ;P but I was just making sure you were aware you could use mount
<Vov4ik> *russian
<Vov4ik> ;)))
<crdlb> Jambon: I suggest running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Matic`Makovec> Yesh, yesh
<zionpsyfer> Assargadon: could someone who knew no russian figure it out?
<Jambon> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/d4f3706fe
<timandtom> What is the /home/username/.thumbnails/normal folder for? And is there a way to disable it saving thumbnails? Also, are there any other folders like that that save useless files(Especially ones that stick around AFTER you delete a file)
<Jambon> that's the var one
<crdlb> Jambon: you are now using the right driver though :)
<Y-Town> tmapj: amarok, rhythmbox
<ljsoftnet> i need help here, ﻿when i go to System>Preferences>About Me it shows a blank window, how do i fix this?
<Assargadon> zionpsyfer, I don't know for sure
<Assargadon> zionpsyfer, I'll overlook their page for english version
<jftsang> I've set up a server on Ubuntu with XAMPP, and people can now connect via FTP to my server, but how do I limit their access? At the moment, they all go to /opt/lampp/htdocs; I want to allow, say, `ictl` to access /opt/lampp/htdocs/ictl
<zionpsyfer> Assargadon: If it's just their page, and some howtos that come with it, google can translate. =)
<ajonat_> do you guys know if there's a gnome-terminal dev list or irc channel?
<Assargadon> zionpsyfer, you are so optimistic :)
<Assargadon> http://www.etersoft.ru/content/view/154/208/
<orionghf> Hi all I have a problem in my audio after upgrading to 8 gutsy..This message is appearing while testing sound audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<orionghf> even though the audio is played at lgin
<Jambon> crdlb: this is how things look now: http://pastebin.com/d24b2fb41
<drivetrax> crdlb,  after doing the fix.. for ATI drivers.. !! >> This URL: http://pastebin.ca/1005812
<zionpsyfer> Assargadon: =P  I'd have a use for one of those too.  Glad Vov4ik asked, I'd given up on finding one that worked.
<Assargadon> MYSQL-PostGreSQL converter: http://www.etersoft.ru/content/view/154/208/
<zvacet> Matic`Makovec : i use Gutsy can you tell me well not exact name but maybe close and i will look for it
<crdlb> Jambon: that should work, but if it goes to failsafe again, we can be more explicit
<Assargadon> zionpsyfer, but it's proprietary...
<Jambon> crdlb: so restart again?
<crdlb> Jambon: just restart X now
<orionghf> and I don't have this file /etc/asound.conf
<ne0> ohh no i gotta edit xorg...me scared
<ne0> lol
<crdlb> kernel modules are already in place
<Jambon> ok...
<FrankZappa> good morning
<hopsNpot> anyone having a problem with hardy where it wont play video unless its flash format?
<Assargadon> Vov4ik, do you saw the link?
<zvacet> Matic`Makovec : not even close?
<timandtom> What is the /home/username/.thumbnails/normal folder for? And is there a way to disable it saving thumbnails? That folder is what takes up MOST of Avast's time(which at <4 minutes still doesn't mean much, but still :)
<hopsNpot> avis, mpeg, etc wont play, it just shows like a frame p min
<Ping> only english in chat?
<hopsNpot> i would assume so, english or english
<zvacet> Ping : I´m afraid so
<timandtom> Ping: This is the English channel, if thats what your asking
<Vov4ik> asabil: thanks, yes
<Jambon> crdlb: ok. back to original good resolution complete with weird incomplete top panel.
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker produces 23 'file-index-tmp' files. See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635. Is this normal or an error?
<timandtom> Ping: There are other language channels as well.
<bennyf11> Hello Im Having Issue with Broadcom Wireless on Compaq
<bennyf11> can any1 assist
<hopsNpot> ?Question -> anyone know who to get mpeg and avi to play proper, i installed the libmpeg n etc but still no go
<crdlb> drivetrax: hmm, what's the problem?
<hopsNpot> how*
<zionpsyfer> Assargadon: No worries.  I can live with that.  Thank you for the link!
<drivetrax> crdlb,  --- well i have a catalyst menu item on my start menu
<legend2440> Matic`Makovec: http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/index.php is this it?
<FrankZappa> i have a problem. My system crashes when i play games which uses multichannel audio. I have a soundblaster pcmcia Zs qhich seems have a conflict with IRQ. please help!!!
<crdlb> Jambon: well, gnome-panel helpfully resized everything to fit in 640x480
<timandtom> bennyf11: This isn't AOL, please use real words ;) Out of curiosity, what Compaq? I Have issues too, had to downgrade.
<crdlb> Jambon: so if I understand you correctly, just move the applets to the right
<DrinkBeer> Compaq is a brand of prebuilt computers
<MrDowntempo> crdlb: I have one of those mobility radeon 9200s as well. This may not be applicable to Jambon, but for me to be able to use the chip at all I must first modprobe the fglrx driver. I don't know why, there must be some initilzation code that the fglrx driver has that  the free driver doesn't. I use the radeon driver in my xorg.conf because the fglrx driver doesn't support that chipset any longer. This is on a vaio s260
<Matic`Makovec> zvacet, I wish I'd know
<jeremy7> hey, I'm getting this error trying to install the pork IM client, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9701/
<DrinkBeer> MrDownTempo Did you try installing drivers with envyNG?
<jeremy7> anyone have any ideas on what's going on?
<orehon> anyone running GG-Client (Garena) under ubuntu with wine?
<DrinkBeer> or envy if you r on gutsy or older
<Matic`Makovec> No, not really legend2440. It just simply ran the .bin file...I don't know :x
<jftsang> I've set up a server on Ubuntu with XAMPP, and people can now connect via FTP to my server, but how do I limit their access? At the moment, they all go to /opt/lampp/htdocs; I want to allow, say, `ictl` to access /opt/lampp/htdocs/ictl
<jeremy7> I mean am I missing something.. again the link to my error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9701/ - to anyone with a solution to fix this I will paypal you $50
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks for trying anyway...I guess I'll just have to mount ut
<Matic`Makovec> it
<zvacet> Matic`Makovec If you remember you can PM me on Ubuntu forum
<timandtom> DrinkBeer, I meant like, which model of Compaq :) My nx6310 had issues as well.
<MrDowntempo> DrinkBeer: Yeah, but no dice. The new drivers don't support the chipset anymore and the older drivers that do require an older kernel
<ne0> brb
<Jambon> crdlb: the top panel stays the same pixel length as it was before I bumped up resolution. It refuses to stretch the whole way across the top.
<DrinkBeer> o lol
<damntourists> i could use $50... hmm
<drivetrax> MrDowntempo,  -- I could not get the ati 8.4 driver to work on a 9600series card
<crdlb> MrDowntempo: hmm, that's interesting, but I have a feeling that's not Jambon's problem since it worked in gutsy
<DrinkBeer> I got the driver working with a 9800 series
<zvacet> Matic`Makovec : not exact name but you kbow
<DrinkBeer> but thats about it
<DrinkBeer> You kinda have to trick it
<DrinkBeer> install the restricted and then use envy
<DrinkBeer> why i dunno but it killed all the bugs i had
<Matic`Makovec> zvacet, I don't have a closes idea unfortunately :x
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker produces 23 'file-index-tmp' files. See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635. Is this normal or an error?
<crdlb> drivetrax: you want to switch back to the radeon driver?
<zvacet> Matic`Makovec : sorry
<jeremy7> Hi.. got an error installing PORK IM CLIENT on Ubuntu 6.06 LTS... I am getting this error.. to anyone who can help resolve this error I will paypal you $50... error paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9701/
<tag> So a long time ago, the gnome clock used to show my appointments from evolution in it.  I upgraded gnome some time back (when I upgraded from fiesty to gutsy IIRC, or maybe the one before that) and the appointments disappeared.
<tag> I've been hoping that'd be fixed eventually, but it's not.  Does anyone know how I might go about reconfiguring my environment so this feature returns? :-)
<kane77> I want to create md5 sums for all files within directory I was trying to do something like md5sum `find` but this gives me problems because some of the files contain space in their name so md5sum treats them as two files which gives error.. how do I make it right?
<drivetrax> crdlb,  well, I was used to the windows catalyst, but no.. I do not need to switch back.. Just remove the dead menu item
<crdlb> Jambon: I have no idea what that problem is then. Have you tried moving it to the left side of the screen, then back to the top?
<DrinkBeer> tag it might be an evolution setting since evo is tied to gnome
<DrinkBeer> the update might have overwrote the files
<tag> DrinkBeer: yeah I've dug around forever and never found it.
<drivetrax> Jambon,  right click that panel
<timandtom> What's the /home/USERNAME/.thumbnails/normal folder for? Also, is there a way to make it STOP storing thumbnails for everything ever in there? Aside from the obvious paranoia and not wanting traces of everything, it slows Avast ;P
<crdlb> drivetrax: oh, just use the menu editor then?
<drivetrax> Jambon,  size it
<DrinkBeer> if you updated they very well might still be there, but blank
<MrDowntempo> crdlb: Yeah, prolly not since I hadn't had 3d accel working since way back in breezy or dapper days.
<drivetrax> crdlb,  I can't find out how to remove it
<tag> DrinkBeer: it seems to be something deeper.  I've also dug around gconf -- but never found them
<DrinkBeer> like updateing windows and not backing up your system32 folder
<Jambon> crdlb: yup. moving it over and creating a new one doesn't work either, as the new one won't stretch across either
<tag> DrinkBeer: I'd assume this would be a user level thing, but I'm unsure.
<algyz> Hi, I have 3 keyboard layputs, I made switching option alt+shift, but after restart this switching option is not working, only when I'm removing 2 additional layouts, and then adding them, it is beginning to work, why it could be?
<tag> actually
<DrinkBeer> i doubt it tag, i think it is one of those reasons why NO software should be tied to an OS
<tag> I'm highly confident this would be user level
<crdlb> Jambon: try killing the gnome-panel process so that it respawns
<tag> DrinkBeer: gnome is not tied to the OS.
<DrinkBeer> i know
<crdlb> drivetrax: use alacarte
<tag> DrinkBeer: and evolution is not tied to the for that matter, either.
<drivetrax> k
<DrinkBeer> but evolution is tied to gnome, if you rock linux with gnome gui u are tied to it in a daisy chain fashion so to speak
<DrinkBeer> actually in ubuntu they are close knit for some reason
<Jambon> crdlb: nope. same thing
<ljsoftnet> ﻿when i go to System>Preferences>About Me it shows a blank window, how do i fix this?
<DrinkBeer> like outlook and explorer
<DrinkBeer> atleast that is everything i have read and experiencend
<DrinkBeer> sorry for the speeling 1 beer to many
<tag> DrinkBeer: that's just configuration -- and it's all user level.
<crdlb> Jambon: it is set to stretch mode?
<tag> DrinkBeer: it's just, there is a big user-level template that gets added.
<DrinkBeer> it can be user level to upgrade u r root
<Jambon> crdlb: yup
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker produces 23 'file-index-tmp' files. See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635. Is this normal or an error?
<crdlb> "expand" as the panel calls it
<Jambon> yup
<tag> I'm fairly certain if i create a new user it iwll work as desired.
<DrinkBeer> i dunno, i am a little lost right now lol....sorry but that is all i can think of. i had that prob and said fuck it i am using sunbird
<Assargadon> Is there any "easy" way to make internet sharing in Dapper Drake?
<tag> DrinkBeer: sunbird doesn't work with exchange
<DrinkBeer> i know
<Assargadon> I use Firestarter in 7.04
<crdlb> Jambon: well, I'm stumped; I do know how to fix compiz though :>
<DrinkBeer> i dont use exchange so that is prob where i got lost
<Assargadon> but there are no Firestarter in 6.06
<Tigerken> hi
<Dr_willis> Assargadon,  if i recall the 'ip-masquerading howto' it proberly is a simple case of setting a few variables/loading a few iptables rules, and away it goes'
<legend2440> ljsoftnet: in terminal run    gnome-about-me . any error msgs?
<Jambon> crdlb: that will work.
<Jambon> crdlb: the only thing the panel was doing was limit the maximization size of windows and making videos blank unless I dragged them past it
<blust66> hi , simple question ..how to allow user to create directories everywhere  by shell ?
<phr> i just installed hardy and my disk i/o speed is really terrible, 7 mb/sec.  could it have not enabled dma or something like that? how do i tell?
<Jambon> crdlb: which gets annoying, but i can live with it for now.
<Jambon> I just wanted to watch LOST in HD, that's all
<ljsoftnet> legend2440 theres no error msgs?
<Jambon> and not boot into windows to do so
<Tigerken> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu 8.04 or to any other distribution... can someone tell me how I can run adept manager with root priveleges?
<Dr_willis> !sudo | Tigerken
<ubottu> Tigerken: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<DrinkBeer> reboot your comp and see if it sayd DMA enabled after it POSTs
<Tigerken> ty dr willis :)
<Dr_willis> Tigerken,  you really want to use kdesudo, or some other graphicalsudo variant for X apps.
<Tigerken> so I need to use kdesudo instead of sudo?
<zvacet> Tigerken :kdesu
<Assargadon> Dr_willis thanks, I overlook it, despite the fact something as easy as Firestarter is much better in therms of simplicity ;)
<phr> i don't really get to see those messages, it just shows the ubuntu graphic
<Tigerken> kdesu
<phr> i'm looking in dmesg
<Tigerken> ok, thnx :)
<Tigerken> I'll give it a try
<Jambon> crdlb: so as far as compiz goes...
<crdlb> Jambon: join #compiz-fusion for a second please
<DrinkBeer> is anyone else having problems with hardy playing videos? other than flash based?
<phr> i see a bunch of dmesg that looks like dma should work
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  not really.
<tag> turns out I'm wrong
<DrinkBeer> Dr: not with all video just well most
<tag> interesting
<phr> [   18.818614] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<phr> [   18.818655] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)
<phr> hmm is that for hard disk?
<DrinkBeer> flash plays fine but no audio, mpeg n avi dont play worth a damn but have audio
<tag> new user, new evo setup, still no goddamn calendar in my clock
<DrinkBeer> i installed the libmpeg and etc.  wtf can it be
<DrinkBeer> it worked perfect in gutsy
<timandtom> What's the /home/USERNAME/.thumbnails/normal folder for? Also, is there a way to make it STOP storing thumbnails for everything ever in there? Aside from the obvious paranoia and not wanting traces of everything, it slows Avast ;P
<Tigerken> Dr_willis, how do I start adept-manager with kdesudo or sudo?
<DrinkBeer> Tiger
<Tigerken> I read the website
<Tigerken> yes?
<DrinkBeer> U want it to load on startup or just load
<phr> i hear a click once a minute or so.  is that the critical bug that destroys hard drives after a few months?
<Dr_willis> Tigerken,  kdesudo COMMANDTORUN
<DrinkBeer> phr - true
<Tigerken> I just want to open adept manager right now :)
<DrinkBeer> it is the sound of death same is true for psu's
<DrinkBeer> lol
<fausto> hi, anyone knows how to list installed packages not available on the repositories ?
<phr> i never had heard that click with fedora
<DrinkBeer> sudo apt-get "CMD"
<werther> hi, anyone can help me with mount USB drive on hardy?
<Tigerken> is there maybe a list with euhm... available commands to run? :p
<DrinkBeer> Tiger google "bash commands" or "linux command line commands"
<drivetrax> crdlb,  - i do not presently have alacarte
<Tigerken> ok
<Tigerken> ty for ur help
<astro76> fausto: in Synaptic if you click Origin, they will be listed under Local, IIRC
<MrDowntempo> Can anyone help me getting an ssh server running?
<DrinkBeer> that is what this community is based on
<Tigerken> :)
<timandtom> DrinkBeer: What would cause a PSU to get a "click of death"?
<ne0> hello
<DrinkBeer> Tim - the fan starting to die
<fausto> astro76: there is an option for apt-get or aptitude ?
<MrDowntempo> I used to be able to just install and it'd be good to go. But I can't login to the openssh server on my hardy desktop
<DrinkBeer> once the fan goes that is like some having a heart attack in their 90;'s
<ne0> i got a script for calibrating stylus but how do i install it or use it
<DrinkBeer> they will live but not for long
<DrinkBeer> even if you replace "the ticker"
<astro76> fausto: well apt-cache policy packagename will tell you the origin of a package, not sure how to do it for everything
<timandtom> DrinkBeer: Ah, makes sense, I just didn't expect a fan to really click, kind of just wind down :) Tis what happened to my external fan for my 360 at least
<syntrx> timandtom, the fact that most SMPS are cheap rubbish
<DrinkBeer> that actually is a big prob with 360 right now
<DrinkBeer> almost borderline recall status
<fausto> astro76: thanks
<jaffarkelshac> i have a bunch of jpg in several folders, what wild card do i use to move all the pictures in the many folders into 1
<DrinkBeer> well shit people i need to take a shower i will brb
<timandtom> DrinkBeer: Yeh, huge failure rate. Got the elite when it came out, got an intercooler the same day. Replaced that one a coupla weeks back
<DrinkBeer> yeah
<ne0> ??
<DrinkBeer> alot of people who bought it when it came out are having issues
<DrinkBeer> well BRB all
<mikefizz> hey, can somebody tell me a normal cpu temperature (p4)
<phr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in suse "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Unknown,In progress]
<jaffarkelshac> if you using amd 29-45c mikefizz
<mikefizz> its a p4
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  I dont think theres one 'wildcard' that will do that. You could use the find command and make a little script to do it.
<timandtom> What's the /home/USERNAME/.thumbnails/normal folder for? Are there any other folders like that that store stuff even after the main file has been deleted?
<jaffarkelshac> i thought there was, thank you Dr_willis
<TheBigNoob> I hate my video settings!
<TheBigNoob> wooooooooo
<mikefizz> the ambient temperature is around 60F and its reading 54f and im not sure if the sensor is messed up or if its just cooled down
<magnetron> my nvidia 6800GT is about 58 degrees celsius when i'm in ordinary Gnome. is this much?
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  wildcards get expanede by the shell.. so  somthing like cp */*/*/foo dont make a lot of sence in many cases
<TheBigNoob> its nothing to really worry about
<onats> how do i issue a download/wget from an ssh connection, then it should continue after i close that ssh session?
<timandtom> mikefizz: Your sure thats 54F and and C or K? Haven't been paying attention, but that seems like it could be it ;)
<astro76> !screen | onats
<ubottu> onats: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<TheBigNoob> magnetron that isn't terrible
<TheBigNoob> not great, but is acceptable
<mikefizz> timandtom, thats what i thought, cause when i tell it to read in celcius it gives me 15 degrees
<TheBigNoob> my 8800GTS is running at 49C
<ttt--> hi, i updated ubuntu and now non of the flash movies in firefox or any other browser have sound. what could be causing this?
<ttt--> none*
<mikefizz> and i thought they must have made a mistake with their conversion factor
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: how can i improve it? is there any settings i could "lower" to reduce the heat produced?
<TheBigNoob> Are you running beryl?
<TheBigNoob> or compiz?
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: no.
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: have you overclock anything on your computer?
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: someone said lowering the bpp to 16 instead of 24 would help. nothing is overclocked
<timandtom> mikefizz: Huh, weird. I have no idea. Sensors probably just borked. If nothings going wrong, I wouldn't worry though :) See if anyone you know has a good infrared thermometer or something and check if you want too though.
<bazhang> ttt--: try closing any music players--completely quitting them
<ttt--> bazhang: i've rebooted a lot already, doesnt help
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: I think you will be fine with those temps, you don't plan on running any 3d environments do you?
<Daonix> Hello! Is there any way of connecting Nokia 5300 to my computer?
<mikefizz> timandtom, yeah im probably just gunna let it do its thing. i just moved some stuff around inside the box and wanted to make sure i didnt melt anything
<bazhang> ttt--: try switching to alsa also
<ttt--> bazhang, what's alsa?
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: i plan to run games, but my computer crashes often when i do.
<suxxor> i`ve got problem with google earth
<suxxor> i`ve started it
<mikefizz> timandtom, i was also trying to get the fans to slow down because they are soooo loud, i moved my hard drive into the bottom of the box with some dampeners and that helped but the fans are the worst
<bazhang> ttt--: check in sound preferences and change from autodetect to alsa
<timandtom> mikefizz, as long as it seems like it's getting good airflow, and everythings working like normal, I wouldn't worry :) But, like I said, ask a coupla people if they have a thermometer handy
<suxxor> but don`t work
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: trying seeing if you have fresh thermal paste/adequate cooling flow through your computer
<ttt--> bazhang: it's already set to alsa
<bazhang> ttt--: quit firefox and open a music player and try to play an mp3
<ttt--> normal sounds plays
<TheBigNoob> Does anyone have a reason why I can't get my refresh rate to change from 85Hz no matter what I do, It's stuck here
<knmstrflx> I have a firegl v3100 driver problem in Hardy.  EnvyNG has failed me.  Are there any other options?
<TheBigNoob> IM using the new nvidia drivers and nvidia-settings
<magnetron> Daonix: does your nokia have bluetooth? that's usually the easiest solution. you could also try the Gnome Phone Manager (in applications > add /remove)
<timandtom> mikefizz: For the fans, the best bet would just be to replace them with quieter ones. I know there are some little washer type things you can get that help dampen fans though, and I've heard of people cutting the grill off the case to get better airflow, so they can slow the fans more, but thats a bit extreme likely
<bazhang> ttt--: now completely quit the music player (not set to tray but quit altogether) then open firefox, clear the cache, and then restart firefox
<magnetron> Daonix: Wammu could also be something
<ttt--> oh wait! i had it on alsa mixer, not pcm alsa
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: how long have you been using ubuntu?
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: ok, i should check the installation of the fan. it's custom installed by my little brother :D
<ttt--> it works now! thanks a lot bazhang
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: 3 years
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: thats probably your culprit
<drivetrax> bazhang,  -- I think, I am should have Alacarte in my accessory menu, but it is not there, and I cannot find it in Add/Remove
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: I have an old 6800GT in my server and It never breaks 40C
<dark> help
<timandtom> mikefizz: Really though, does sound matter very much? I had an old Pentium 2, the fans in it sounded like an airplane taking off. And oh god, the CD drive was horrible. Think annoying dial up sounds, but the whole time it slowly opens and slowly closes :P
<TheBigNoob> magnetron you have any Ideas about my refresh rate problem?
<bazhang> ttt--: but it is a short term fix; next time you try and play both it will happen again--it is a bug, so be aware you can only listen to one source at a time
<dark> i want to ask something about overlay problems with ati redeon hd2400 whith compiz
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: sorry, i didn't see your question.
<dark> if anyones knows
<TheBigNoob> No matter what I do, It stays stuck at 85hz
<TheBigNoob> my monitor doesn't support it
<suxxor> google earth doesn`t work i i`ve started it but shows me only the initial picture of it and doesn`t enter in menu interface somebody to help ?
<krychek> hi
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: you've added the horiz and vert sync to your xorg.conf?
<TheBigNoob> it shows me the screen, and a "Input Not Supported" box floating around my desktop
<TheBigNoob> i went through my xorg
<krychek> ﻿/msg NickServ IDENTIFY krychek
<ttt--> bazhang, will the bug be solved someday?
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: what should it look like if I want it at 60hz?
<magnetron> !fixres | TheBigNoob
<dark> tell me please
<ubottu> TheBigNoob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<suxxor> google earth doesn`t work i i`ve started it but shows me only the initial picture of it and doesn`t enter in menu interface somebody to help ?
<dark> i want to ask something about overlay problems with ati redeon hd2400 whith compiz
<bazhang> ttt--: let me check the launchpad bugs to see if there are any workarounds
<krychek> can you see me talking?
<drivetrax> krychek,
<timandtom> krychek, yes
<drivetrax> dark,  -
<krychek> ok :)
<dark> yes
<drivetrax> what
<Scan2006> I just compiled my kernel 2.6.25 and tried running the Nvidia install script and it failed, So then I applied the patch for the install script and get "-> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':"
<Bo_Rn> haiiiiiiiiiii
<Scan2006> any ideas?
<loller> FloodBot1 : hi
<krychek> i need some help.. i upgraded to hardy and i cant play videos and mp3s anymore..  totem plays really slowly and there is no sound
<dark> Help,i i want to ask something about overlay problems with ati redeon hd2400 whith compiz, is this bug fixed?
<timandtom> Is there some simple way to have 7.10 run "avast" in terminal ever so often?
<loller> FloodBot1 : what`s your name
<magnetron> TheBigNoob: you have to add info to your xorg.conf about your monitor. you cannot simply choose a refresh rate, as this would be different with different resolutions. you need to add two values in the xorg.conf, the horizontal and vertical sync. these can usually be found in your monitor manual
<loller> FloodBot1 : where are you from
<bazhang> ttt--: it may be this: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox
<loller> FloodBot1 : what are you doing here
<bazhang> loller: please stop
<bruit> guys hardy is not detecting my memory stick( from cam) which was alright on 7 10 and workinf fine on windows, can any one help s
<ttt--> thanks bazhang, i'll check it out
<drivetrax> dark,  try also #compiz-fusion
<magnetron> timandtom: yes. it's called "cron".
<timandtom> magnetron: Ok, sweet, I'll check that out, thanks
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: wish me luck I'm gonna restart
<drivetrax> ushimitsudoki,  toidashimashi Yoshukai
<timandtom> magnetron, how easy is it to use?
<krychek> vlc can play videos but has no sound, totem plays videos very slowly and there is no sound...  but youtube works just fine
<krychek> i tried to reinstall all gstreamer codecs and totem but no good
<magnetron> timandtom: it's not really easy. i was looking for a graphical tool to configure it, but i forgot the name
<bruit> guys hardy is not detecting my memory stick( from cam) which was alright on 7 10 and workinf fine on windows, can any one help s
<knmstrflx> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux Edition (Hardy) it could be caused by the following: No ATI gfx driver installed or not functioning properly; please install the appropriate driver or configure using aticonfig. um what2do?
<Dr_willis> krychek,  reinstalling is windows thinking. Most likely you need to install the w32codecs or some other parts
<_majestix_> anyone is using ubuntu-server on sparc?
<ushimitsudoki> drivetrax: ?
<timandtom> magnetron: Ah, poo. Is there a way to make a shortcut/link that just opens terminal and runs "avast"?
<magnetron> knmstrflx: system > admin > hardware drivers. what does it say about your ATI driver?
<drivetrax> ushimitsudoki,  Okinaman chito ryu
<krychek> Dr_willis: everything was fine in 7.10, upgrading to hardy broke it
<knmstrflx> magnetron: enabled
<Raviou2> Im in xorg.conf hell. Im trying to configure two video cards, and two monitors but every thing i try results in xcrash. Would anyone happen to have a working xorg.conf using 2 cards i could use as a template? Not dual head on one card but two cards. Also second question.. When x crashes, my command prompt is huge and off screen making editing any config file in txt mode impossible resulting in me having to ssh into the box to correct the 
<adiksw_> wróciłem
<bazhang> drivetrax: english please
<Dr_willis> krychek,  i never upgrade. :)
<drivetrax> lol
<DrinkBeer> Dr_willis - any ideas on how to get streming mpeg or avis to play let alone ones that are already on the filesystem?
<bazhang> adiksw_: polish?
<magnetron> timandtom: yes. right click the desktop and choose "create launcher". avast will only scan for windows viruses, though, since there are no know linux viruses :D
<Saint`Dia> How do move directories by command line?
<krychek> ive upgraded on 3 other machines and it was fine.. only this comp is messed up now
<bullgard4> [Hardy] My Tracker produces 23 'file-index-tmp' files. See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/210635. Is this normal or an error?
<knmstrflx> Saint`Dia: mv
<Gnea> Saint`Dia: mv dir target
<Saint`Dia> It'll move files. But not directories.
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,   gmplayer and vlc can play most streams here. I guessit depends on whats doing the streaming.
<DrinkBeer> VLC wont play any video files
<DrinkBeer> they will play but like i said before about a fpm
<DrinkBeer> instead of fps
<krychek> (totem:6851): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `object != NULL' failed
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  that sounds more like a video card/driver issue
<ushimitsudoki> Raviou2:i have 2 cards/ 3 monitors
<timandtom> magnetron, Ah, k, thanks :) And I know about that. Tis a small file server for me and a few friends, I just don't want to be the reason my Windows using friends get infected.
<DrinkBeer> well it is an ATI
<DrinkBeer> but streaming and downloaded flash content play flawless
<Ravious> ushimitsudoki: Could i beg to see your conf? lol
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  my x200m playes about anything i toss at it. using the ati, driver. fglrx works on it also now.
<Gnea> Saint`Dia: yes it will.
<knmstrflx> magnetron: ATI drivers enabled :)
<layo_> Hey
<Saint`Dia> Gnea: Well, it did it, but not like I wanted it to. Ohh well, job done.
<DrinkBeer> fglrx like i said plays everything else fine, even UT2k4 under wine
<DrinkBeer> just no mpeg related video files or avi files
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: sure. i have a couple: 1 is all 3 screens as one big Xinerama, the other is 2 as TwinView and 1 separate. This is for nvidia drivers
<magnetron> timandtom: you should look into clamav, i think it can schedule itself easily
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  very weird.  run the players from a terminal, look for error messages
<DrinkBeer> no errors just no video
<DrinkBeer> it flashs the video every like 10-20 secs or so
<Ravious> ﻿ushimitsudoki: That would be great.. I've been about ready to pull my hair out for days now..
<DrinkBeer> if not at all and that is with an ogg
<DrinkBeer> it plays streaming flash video and that is it
<krychek> DrinkBeer: you cant play videos after upgrading to hardy?
<DrinkBeer> pretty much
<DrinkBeer> nope
<krychek> i cant either
<timandtom> magnetron, Ok, I'll check into it, thanks.
<DrinkBeer> gutsy no problem
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  flash has nothing to do with the other video  players. :)
<BaD-Laptop> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MakGyver> is there another mirror hosting --> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<DrinkBeer> in hardy i cant play shit unless it is flash based format
<DrinkBeer> i know
<babolat> I always get "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP " when trying start up my connection via PPPoE. Is there a way to fix this?
<DrinkBeer> i am saying that is all that will play
<MakGyver> the one its on now keeps timing out and disconnecting me
<Gnea> DrinkBeer: did you make sure all of the codecs were updated as well?
<DrinkBeer> yeah
<Gnea> DrinkBeer: what about glxgears?
<DrinkBeer> yup
<krychek> DrinkBeer: can you play mp3s?
<DrinkBeer> flawless
<krychek> i cant
<Gnea> DrinkBeer: and mplayer or xine?
<DrinkBeer> every format plays except video
<timandtom> magnetron, Wait, I looked at it earlier... It doesn't have a GUI does it? I think that's why I chose to just use Avast, haha :) More familiar with it. And then it turns it's SUPER easy to use in terminal too.
<krychek> i can play videos with vlc but no sound
<MakGyver> second question, is there a way to to a "net" install if I mount the ISO on my local LAN?
<DrinkBeer> all players can play audio, vlc, amarok, rhythmbox, the video players cant do anything but play the audio
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: http://pastebin.com/d168e9be (This is the two monitors on the same card as TwinView, and the right most monitor on a separate card and X screen.)
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  that so sounds like a codec issue .
<DrinkBeer> i am thinking so
<magnetron> timandtom: there's a separate gui for it. search for "clamav" in applications > add/remove and it will show up
<Dr_willis> DrinkBeer,  tried gmplayer yet?  compile a list of what players do what. i guess
<DrinkBeer> but i just wonder if anyone else has had any issues
<krychek> DrinkBeer: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=956475    it just started to work for someone with the same issue
<DrinkBeer> i have some ideas on what to do its just 2am here lol
<DrinkBeer> coo
<knmstrflx> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux Edition (Hardy) it could be caused by the following: No ATI gfx driver installed or not functioning properly; please install the appropriate driver or configure using aticonfig. um what2do?
<Gnea> i have yet to upgrade to hardy, so..
<babolat> Will somebody please look at -->http://paste.ubuntu.com/9708/ because i keep getting disconnected from the Internet, and perhaps ***Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP*** has somethin' to do with it...
<krychek> 2am? its 11am here :)
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: http://pastebin.com/d1f67d777 (This is all 3 monitors on both cards as one big Xinerame. Performance is crap and compiz won't work under this config)
<timandtom> magnetron: Oh, ok, sweet! Thanks :) Anyways, sleeptiemz, thanks again for the help. I'll check into that tomorrow!
<DrinkBeer> that article is kinda what i was thinking to do next
<DrinkBeer> like i said i would rather ask then break an install lol :)
<krychek> DrinkBeer: is there a bugreport about this on launchpad?
<DrinkBeer> i havent seen yet
<ushimitsudoki> In Firefox and Epiphany both, the active tab sometimes loads the homepage randomly. Very frustrating - anyone else know about this? (Hardy amd64)
<Sambrista> Hi! I'm trying to create a .deb package and I have no idea on how to install gconf schema files when installing the package. Can anyone help me?
<DrinkBeer> similar bugs, but not the same
<DrinkBeer> i've read about it being a kernel bug but i doubt that lol
<babolat> !compile | ﻿Sambrista
<ubottu> ﻿Sambrista: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<krychek> for me it video plays so and no audio,   but you have no video at and have audio..
<ne0> hello
<krychek> so=slow
<ne0> how do i use a script
<ne0> to calibrate wacom
<Ravious> ﻿ushimitsudoki: Let me ask.. He's my setup. I've got an intel onboard card using the i810 driver, and a pci nvidia gf4 440mx. Both cards each have one monitor on them.. What would be the best route to go? I just want to be able to move from one screen to the next with the same desktop.
<DrinkBeer> write it, save it, create a launcher, and set it to run in terminal
<DrinkBeer> quick easy not so clean way
<white_eagle> I upgraded to hardy and I noticed that ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't take me to a virtual terminal anymore
<white_eagle> why is that?
<Gnea> babolat: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/46324-ubuntu-ppp-pap-secrets.html
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: Xinerama is your only option I think. You can NOT move windows between screens when they are separate X screens - I KNOW this. And TwinView is nvidia-only, so I don't THINK that is an option because both your cards are not nvidia. So, that leaves Xinerama
<white_eagle> neither ctrl-alt-f2,f3,f4,f5 work
<Gnea> babolat: see the bottom for the fix
<Sambrista> ubottu: i'm not compiling, just creating a .deb package. I just install some python scripts and then I want to tell gconf to use them
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, i really need your help. Downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and tried to install it, however after selecting Install Ubuntu and waiting for the splash screen to appear, nothing happens, call i get is a blanck screen, is there any reason for this?
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> Wow good bit of people. :D
<babolat> Gnea: looking :)
<DrinkBeer> i dunno since i have ATI i think since it is a new realse there are still some bugs in the codecs or something somewhere
<Gnea> Sambrista: ubottu is a bot, not a real person
<DrinkBeer> with gutsy it took 3 weeks before it supported my video fully
<wangfg> i have no sound
<ne0> http://www.stanford.edu/~gi1242/per/opensource/hp2710p/calibrate.pl
<ne0> how do i use that
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> Wangfg you need sound drivers.
<DrinkBeer> so since its been out a week its got 2 weeks to fix itself before i figure out how lol
<Gnea> chmod 700 calibrate.pl && ./calibrate.pl
<wangfg> xXEx3cuti0n3rXx: i have sound driver
<Ravious> ﻿ushimitsudoki: ok, thanks. I'll take a look at the config file and see what i can figure out. Would you happen to know about the txt screen when x crashes? how its all off screen?
<white_eagle> I upgraded to hardy and I noticed that ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't take me to a virtual terminal anymore, neither ctrl-alt-f2,f3,f4,f5,f12 works for me
<white_eagle> is it something new, or it works for you
<white_eagle> too
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: I'm sorry I don't know about that - even when misconfigured I haven't had X crash, just go into bulletproof mode when trying to load up
<krychek> DrinkBeer: i have nvidia
<krychek> i dont think its video card related
<Ravious> ﻿ushimitsudoki: ok, thank you once again.
<Gnea> white_eagle: have you read the url in the /topic?
<white_eagle> Gnea: no
<DrinkBeer> i have ATI
<white_eagle> Gnea: there are lot of urls
<DrinkBeer> white eagle
<DrinkBeer> it works for me
<white_eagle> Gnea: which one should I use?
<white_eagle> :(
<DrinkBeer> Kry u having same issues?
<harriharri> that's why I'm joined. I have X-crashes from (I think) gnome-screensaver
<Gnea> white_eagle: the one that spells it out, in plain english
<DrinkBeer> Harri what distro u rockin?
<harriharri> new hardy
<DrinkBeer> my gutsy used to lock up when screensave would run
<DrinkBeer> just kill the screensaver
<white_eagle> Gnea: ... please do say which one (note: I have already upgraded to hardy)
<krychek> DrinkBeer: my video playback is slooow and there is no sound
<DrinkBeer> thats is what i did and it worked fine, just set it to turn off the moniter
<harriharri> yes, i did and i no longer get logged out
<DrinkBeer> Kry - i have sound just no video unless it is streaming flash
<Gnea> white_eagle: type /topic, then read. it's not difficult.
<DrinkBeer> i can convert and avi to flv and it will play but not as an avi file
<DrinkBeer> convert an*
<krychek> i see
<astro76> Gnea: I don't know what the heck you're talking about either
<harriharri> i think i switch to the good old x-screensaver
<white_eagle> Gnea: you are very unhelpful, I typed topic but there are lots of urls there
<lumm> my hardy dosnt shutdown or reboot anymore properly
<lumm> is there are workaround already?
<white_eagle> Gnea: and I don't see anyone conected to virtual terminals
<krychek> does totem give you any error messages?
<DrinkBeer> lumm did u make any changes to your sessions?
<jyf1987> hello,i want to know if a linux2.4 kernel can support the r8169 netcard??
<lumm> stops with a black screen
<lumm> no
<lumm> its a clean hardy install
<DrinkBeer> odd
<lumm> but i think it happen after i enabled ati drivers
<krychek> DrinkBeer: ﻿does totem give you any error messages?
<moDumass> hmm, error updating.. "W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu/gutsy/en_US.bz2  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)" any ideas?
<DrinkBeer> lumm u have ati
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, i really need your help. Downloaded Ubuntu 8.04 yesterday and tried to install it, however after selecting Install Ubuntu and waiting for the splash screen to appear, nothing happens, call i get is a blanck screen, is there any reason for this?
<lumm> ya sure
<DrinkBeer> did u use the driver manager in hardy?
<lumm> x600
<lumm> yes
<DrinkBeer> go get envyNG
<white_eagle> Trackilizer: try waiting
<DrinkBeer> it will fix it prob
<white_eagle> Trackilizer: have you tried waiting?
<lumm> ok, thx for the tip
<DrinkBeer> always worked for me
<white_eagle> Trackilizer: I removed usplash, it doesn't show up for me either, I have a lapotp
<DrinkBeer> since ati and tux fight like a crackwhore and bobby brown
<white_eagle> Trackilizer: and that also sped up my booting time from 4 mins to 1 min
<TheBigNoob> magnetron: thanks for the help you helped solve the epic 2 day battle against my monitor
<speedhunt3r> hey in Mplayer how do you make the video maximize to full screen?
<white_eagle> Trackilizer: really, try waiting for atleast 5 mins
<DrinkBeer> damn 4 mins to boot what are you on a 486dx2
<Gnea> white_eagle: insulting me will provide you even less help. learn to help yourself if you don't know how to read. this might fix it, however: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555394
<gogo_> Yay my DIY buntu box working and look at me i'm using Xcgat wohoo
<white_eagle> Gnea: I didn't insult you
<lumm> envyNG is for envidia isnt it?
<DrinkBeer> no
<DrinkBeer> it is the latest version of envy
<white_eagle> Gnea: is saying that you weren't helpful insulting?
<DrinkBeer> envy is for gutsy and pre
<DrinkBeer> envyNG is for new debian based distros
<white_eagle> Gnea: I am terribly sorry if that insulted you
<Gnea> white_eagle: you said i was being very unhelpful, when in fact, there are obvious URLs in the topic. if you are unable to read and understand the english language, then you are in the wrong channel.
<astro76> white_eagle: I'd recommend dropping it, Gnea is clearly up too late or something
<ihancioglu> Hello , I have installed latest driver and ubuntu 8.04 . I would like to switch powerstate automatic when change the power source battery or AC. I was configured /etc/default/fglrx file in the past on my 7.10 and previous driver version. But that file is not exist any more. Do you have any idea to do that
<Gnea> heh
<DrinkBeer> Gnea -> probs for telling it like it is! woot
<DrinkBeer> props*
<astro76> Gnea: what url?
<Nish> hi
<Gnea> astro76: the one about upgrading to hardy from gutsy
<bazhang> lets all calm down
<Slart> speedhunt3r: no information in the man page?
<DrinkBeer> everyone take a deep breath
<gogo_> hi anyone knows how to get above 800 x 600 resolution on VIA IGP with buntu 8.04 pls help!
<DrinkBeer> and there we go
<moDumass> ah local proxy
<astro76> Gnea: he already upgraded, now his VCs aren't working
<Gnea> actually, i'm in the middle of eating :)
<DrinkBeer> lol
<moDumass> how do i set synaptic not to use local proxy?
<DrinkBeer> Gnea where u located?
<DrinkBeer> im in cali its 2am
<moDumass> !local proxy
<bazhang> !ot
<DrinkBeer> u gotta be east coast or over seas right
<white_eagle> haha
<Gnea> iowa, 4am
<DrinkBeer> lol
<DrinkBeer> same diff
<Gnea> lol
<white_eagle> no ubotu for you
<DrinkBeer> middle of nowhere
<Gnea> just 1 hour hehe
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<DrinkBeer> yeah when u finish is when i am prob crashing out lol
<DrinkBeer> 4
<ubottu> Factoid local proxy not found
<The_Bridge> hmm
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> please take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<The_Bridge> anyone have experience installing ccl fox?
<Gnea> astro76: well, i gave him a url, perhaps he can read it
<The_Bridge> i downloaded and run package installer yet still can't run the apps with terminal
<The_Bridge> why;s that?
<Trackilizer> Ok, I'll boot and try waiting for about 5 minutes.
<krychek> DrinkBeer: ill try if video works with a hardy live cd
<Myrtti> !away > roxandAWAY
<white_eagle> Gnea: that link you offered me didn't help, I'm not having that problem
<roxandAWAY> >_>
<white_eagle> Gnea: the VCs don't show up
<white_eagle> Gnea: nothing shows up
<bazhang> white_eagle: specify your problem please; what errors are you getting
<Gnea> white_eagle: sorry for snapping back there, i tend to get impatient with people who have a rather clear understanding of a spoken/written language, yet insist that they can't comprehend the basics.
<Gnea> white_eagle: hrm
<DrinkBeer> odd enough it did for me lol
<Gnea> bazhang: he's trying to switch to consoles from X using ctrl-alt-f[1-6] and it won't switch at all
<white_eagle> bazhang: when I click ctrl-alt-f1 I don't get anything
<Gnea> white_eagle: does it even stay in X or do you get a blank screen?
<bazhang> white_eagle: when did this start happening
<Gnea> er
<white_eagle> bazhang: when I upgraded to hardy
<Gnea> it stays in X, nevermind
<Albertoo> hello
<cuonglb> hellp
<Albertoo> good mornint to all
<cuonglb> hi
<cuonglb> :D
<Albertoo> someone in spanish ?
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Myrtti> !es | Albertoo
<astro76> !es | Albertoo
<ubottu> Albertoo: please see above
<ubottu> Albertoo: please see above
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuonglb> no, somebody else
<jpatrick> ...
<astro76> haha
<cuonglb> i'm from Vietnam
<Myrtti> !ask | cuonglb
<ubottu> cuonglb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Albertoo> many thanks
<Myrtti> cuonglb: ubuntu questions?
<cuonglb> i searching bug on Ubuntu 8.04 H :D
<Myrtti> aha
<cuonglb> hehe
<cuonglb> COMPIZ
<white_eagle> is there someway to troubleshoot this?
<Myrtti> cuonglb: please try to keep it all on one line?
<Gnea> white_eagle: we already are :)
<Ravious> ﻿ushimitsudoki: Do you know.. Do all the monitors have to be set at the same resolution to be configured with Xinerama?
<dewd> Hi i've upgraded to hardy and now firefox shows the same problem with firefox as I had with iceweazel; empty pages or (I think) pages that have no specific background set are green instead of white
<norbert_> hi, could you possibly help me identify this song, please?
<norbert_> http://www.2shared.com/file/3237294/58946de6/unknown.html
<dewd> anyone else encounter this
<Gnea> white_eagle: did you say if it's an nvidia card?
<dewd> very annoying
<Slart> norbert_: and this is ubuntu-related?
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: I am not sure - all mine are when I use Xinerama, but I do not think they must be
<norbert_> nope, sorry for spam but i really need help with this
<cuonglb> COMPIZ - ATI Radeon Mobi
<cuonglb> hehe
<Myrtti> cuonglb: please ask your question
<white_eagle> Gnea: ati card
<Gnea> white_eagle: ah - which driver for X are you using?
<white_eagle> Gnea: using the AIGLS method
<white_eagle> aiglx*
<sparkybean> norbert: out of touch
<goudkov> is there a way to start the 8.04 server installer without booting off that cd?
<drew_> I've upgraded by EeePC to hardy and now the touchpad doesn't work in that the cursor gets stuck in the corner of the screen (external mouse works fine)
<sparkybean> dont know who by though
<ushimitsudoki> Ravious: yes, search out "xinerama different resolutions" and you will find about others doing it. like here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310536
<drew_> help?
<cuonglb> what help ?
<astro76> drew_: you'll probably do better in #eeepc
<astro76> !install | goudkov
<ubottu> goudkov: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<goudkov> thanks
<DrinkBeer> it is amazing how many come here first before they do a quick google search
<DrinkBeer> off topic i know, but when did 2600 go back to the original binding? was it the last issue or did i miss one
<ushimitsudoki> In Firefox and Ephiphany both, sometimes the active tab re-loads the home page, seemingly at random. Anyone else experience or know about this?
<drew_> astro76: thanks
<cuonglb> who can help me ?
<cuonglb> hehe
<DrinkBeer> what do u need help with cuong?
<astro76> cuonglb: you haven't asked a question yet
<cuonglb> Linux Driver for ATI Radeon Mobi 7500
<DrinkBeer> cuong
<Gnea> i refuse to help anyone that goes "hehe" after every lame question.
<DrinkBeer> go get envy if u r on gutsy or older, get envyNG if on hardy
<DrinkBeer> and problem solved
<Myrtti> cuonglb: I've told you several times, try to keep your question on one line, elaborate with your question a bit
<Myrtti> DrinkBeer: envy is *not* supported
<DrinkBeer> install it
<cuonglb> in AMD website not found ATM Driver for ATI RM 7500 :(
<DrinkBeer> get the open source one
<DrinkBeer> the ati one sucks since they never really support it
<Albertoo> is that all a ubuntu related conversation ????? jajajaj
<cuonglb> right DrinkBeer
<mess> j #ubuntu-tr
<Albertoo> please create a ATI RADEON chat  appart
<mess> :)
<[Lowkey]> Everytime I use firefox it freezes, then when I force close it and try and reopen it, it tells me this: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window you must first close the existing firefox process or restart your system
<Gnea> xserver-xorg-video-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI display driver
<DrinkBeer> lol ubuntu, hell all linux distros need a seperate chat for ati support
<Saint`Dia> Man, the firefox that comes with the new ubuntu, is anyone else getting hella bugs in the program?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to lower the screen brightness sensitivity? 1 Function+Down lowers it by 50%
<DrinkBeer> see if people would stop making 100 diff distros and focus on a few well rounded ones, these issues,. well most would not be there
<drivetrax> lol.. eh, finally found alacarte, and removed the dead menu item for catalyst
<ushimitsudoki> Saint`Dia: I am - I am aking about a random re-loading of home page, but no one else seems to experience this
<cuonglb> waiting ... ubuntu update :D
<cuonglb> hehe
<white_eagle> Gnea: to make it clear, I use this http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html driver
<scoldog> Anyone having problems playing DVD's in Hardy?
<Gnea> DrinkBeer: yes, but no one likes to be told what to do :)
<cuonglb> only prolem with compiz
<DrinkBeer> lol well yeah
<DrinkBeer> i agree 100% Gnea even me myself ;-)
<cuonglb> hehe
<Myrtti> please keep the offtopic from this channel
<Saint`Dia> ushimitsudoki: I see it's not showing the backbutton as active, the address bar is'nt even showing the page it's on, tab support is messed up for me, all kinds of stuff. I went back to firefox 2.
<DrinkBeer> but i do say 1 think...last.fm rox
<Myrtti> there's enough traffic here without offtopic
<scoldog> I can't play DVD's in Hardy, even with VLC
<DrinkBeer> thing*
<Gnea> Saint`Dia: did you make sure to upgrade everything before making the upgrade to hardy?
<Slart> scoldog: installed that dvd css thingy?
<scoldog> Yep
<Kohlrak> is there a known bug where the updating to hardy disables you from logging in? I'd submit an automatic bug report, but........
<Gnea> Saint`Dia: or maybe your ~/.mozilla dir needs to be reset
<Slart> scoldog: any messages in the vlc log?
<scoldog> libdvdcss or whatever it is
<Flynsarmy> scoldog: I am. I tried using Movie Player this morning and it just sat on 100% CPU usage and did nothing, then tried vlc and it quit without any reason
<ushimitsudoki> Saint`Dia: hmmm, that is much worse than I experience - and i get the same buggy behavior with either Firefox or Ephipany - probably different issues
<scoldog> Ditto
<Saint`Dia> ushimitsudoki: Most likely.
<scoldog> Flynsarmy, That's the same prob I am having
<Gnea> Saint`Dia: should just be a simple matter of importing your bookmarks from there, if that's the case
<DrinkBeer> well off to random banter later all
<scoldog> Slart, lemme check the logs
<Netham45> !glib
<ubottu> Factoid glib not found
<Netham45> !libglib
<ubottu> Factoid libglib not found
<Netham45> !libglib-dev
<ubottu> Factoid libglib-dev not found
<cuonglb> i'm using fglrxinfo
<scoldog> Slart, Er, where are the logs kept?
<PaRaSiTe2> Does anyone here have Hardy 8.04 (64bit if possible) running on dial-up internet?  If so, what modem do you have?
<ariqs> dvds work fine for me in VLC
<white_eagle> !info libglib
<ubottu> Package libglib does not exist in hardy
<Myrtti> Netham45: you can use the bot in om
<Myrtti> Netham45: in pm
<Slart> scoldog: start vlc from a terminal.. or open the "messages" window
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> Can't believe you still have dile up. xD
<The_Bridge> oh ic
<Drock112> hey whats up
<The_Bridge> so i cant install cclfox on hardy heron then?
<The_Bridge> so i can yet install cclfox on hardy heron then?
<scoldog> Slart, this is what it says "dvdread error: read failed for -1/4 blocks at 0x01"
<ariqs> parasite2: I have hardy running on a windows software modem, and an old usr
<ariqs> executioner: I have dialup because I can't get anything else in this area
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: Which modem!?  My modem just wont work, so I'm willing to buy a new one./
<Kohlrak> So is there a bug when upgrading from gutsy to heron though the update thinger?
<scoldog> Found something on the video lan forum
<ariqs> parasite2: what is your modem? I had to compile special drivers for my software modem
<Drock112> Ok i have hardy installed and the lappy crashes whenever i drag and drop ...is there a fix and were could i get it
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: It's an Intel 536EP.
<norbert> thanks - it actually was: Ride on Time-Black Box :)
<Flynsarmy> scoldog: Cancel that VLC is working for me now. I installed some libraries this morning. must have just needed a reboot
<norbert> bye
<PaRaSiTe2> I just can't get it online, and it's infuriating.
<PaRaSiTe2> Spent hours trying
<cwillu> Drock112, can you be more specific?  what crashes, what apps are you dragging from and to?
<norbert> and really sorry for spam
<ariqs> parasite2: have you tried using wvdial?
<scoldog> Flynsarmy, OK.  My probs seems to be a region code problem
<Saint`Dia> Is there anyway to like "defrag".
<Drock112> pdf on the desktop into my docs
<astro76> !defrag | Saint`Dia
<ubottu> Saint`Dia: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<scoldog> Dunno why, I've never changed the region code on this thing
<cuonglb> SNMP :D
<Gnea> white_eagle: have you tried turning the framebuffer off?
<Drock112> the mouse is acting all weird too
<Slart> Saint`Dia: there is... but you'll have a fifty fifty chance of trashing the partition... so don't do it..=)
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: Yeah.  Actually, look at my thread.  Easier than explaining EVERYTHING!  Screenies included: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774611
<white_eagle> Gnea: where do I turn that off
<Slart> Saint`Dia: just keep a healthy 20% or so of the drive space free and you'll be fine
<Kohlrak> So nobody knows if there's an issue updating to hardy through the update manager? (this reminds me of winxp SP2...)
<white_eagle> Gnea: sorry but after 4 months, I am still n00bish
<Gnea> white_eagle: at boot time - check your grub config in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Gnea> white_eagle: see if there's something that says vga=791 or such
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: OK?
<ariqs> i'm loading it, parasite
<white_eagle> Gnea: yes there is
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: Cool, just making sure my post didn't get lost in the channel. :)
<white_eagle> in defoptions=vga=791
<cuonglb> có cu Việt nam nào trong này không ?
<Gnea> white_eagle: try removing it
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: The pics are quite large, sorry.
<Slart> cuonglb: english, please
<astro76> white_eagle: funny, I had to remove the vga option to get the consoles working in gutsy
<Luigix> hi guys
<Ace2016> Hi all
<white_eagle> Gnea: so it should be left to "defoptions="  ?
<cwillu> Drock112, what happens if you go into Preferences | Apperance | Effects (tab), and set the effects to none.  Does it still crash?
<white_eagle> Gnea: just checking
<Ace2016> whats the shortcut combo which brings up the skull and cross bones mouse cursor so you can kill an app?
<astro76> white_eagle: yes
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: re:brightness problem have you read this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/hal/+bug/207473
<astro76> Ace2016: run xkill, you can run it from alt+F2
<Slart> Ace2016: I don't know of a key shortcut.. but the program is called "xkill"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207473 in hal "Screen brightness double level changes" [Medium,Confirmed]
<white_eagle> astro76: and now I should reboot
<Gnea> white_eagle: just comment defoptions= out :)
<white_eagle> astro76: right?
<Ace2016> where are my installed gtk themes?
<scoldog> Flynsarmy, Slart Thanks for your input, I'm going to swap out my DVD drive now to see if that helps
<cwillu> Drock112, (when you reply, make sure you include my name, or else I probably won't see it)
<DrinkBeer> gtk themes
<astro76> white_eagle: yeah
<white_eagle> Gnea: I should reboot now?
<Ace2016> xkill, that was it, thanks
<white_eagle> ok
<Saint`Dia> Any ideas on why my firefox stops responding when I try to upload a photo to photobucket?
<white_eagle> bye
<kevinleech> hi
<Gnea> white_eagle: after it's commented out, yes
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> well ok then
<kevinleech> i have a problem in ubuntu
<DrinkBeer> /usr/share/themes
<cwillu> Drock112, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737797
<astro76> he needed to run update-grub :(
<Gnea> !ask | kevinleech
<ubottu> kevinleech: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gnea> astro76: nope, it's grub, not lilo :)
<Gnea> it reads from the config file in real time
<kevinleech> my flash in firefox hardy heron lags verry much
<astro76> Gnea: yeah but update-grub copies the defoptions down to the actual entries, if that's where he changed it
<Ace2016> DrinkBeer: i want to find the personally installed themes, installed through gnome and not via synaptic
<Gnea> astro76: i guess we'll see
<DrinkBeer> i know ace
<compiler> 1
<Ace2016> ah found it, ~/.themes/
<DrinkBeer> they are there, they are based on the theme it is based on , clearlooks, crux etc
<Luigix> i've got a big problem, when i do log in, ubuntu say me which the home have the not correct permess and, when I start a programm from the application bar, it's show me an error message which say me: "I can't open home" HELP
<compiler> hi, anybody hears me?
<DrinkBeer> find the file and alter the settings it is the gtkrc file
<Luigix> scuseme for the english but i'm italian
<DrinkBeer> compiler what is up?
<Ace2016> yes we see you
<Gnea> compiler: read? yes. hear? no.  :)
<astro76> !it | Luigix
<ubottu> Luigix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DrinkBeer> ACE - what is up,.
<Luigix> astro76, in italian channel nobody help me
<abyss_> lo everyone! i have an SATA2 Harddisk but HDPARM says it only makes  170 MB in  3.02 seconds =  56.37 MB/sec! How i can speed up so that my hdd is being use more efficient?
<compiler> DrinkBeer&Gnea, thanks..
<DrinkBeer> compiler, what is the question
<Myrtti> Luigix: you should check the permissions on /home
<astro76> Luigix: yeah it's ok I was just pointing it out
<Ace2016> DrinkBeer: huh? i wanted to find ~/.themes so i can modify a gtk theme
<DrinkBeer> ACE- how are u trying to mod it?
<whiteeagle> Gnea: sorry but it still doesn't work
<cwillu> abyss_, do you know what motherboard you have?
<Myrtti> Luigix: it's probably on readonly mode or there is no /home available
<DrinkBeer> images, coliors. or just change theme
<whiteeagle> Gnea: I'll give you my menu.lst file
<astro76> whiteeagle: run sudo update-grub
<compiler> DrinkBeer, any question, only test...
<astro76> whiteeagle: sorry forgot that
<whiteeagle> oh
<DrinkBeer> compiler u have aim?
<whiteeagle> astro76: and reboot after that?
<DrinkBeer> hit me up -> intellibum
<astro76> whiteeagle: yeah
<DrinkBeer> my pidgin is up
<compiler> DrinkBeer, only icq
<DrinkBeer> o
<DrinkBeer> what is/are your question(s)
<Gnea> whiteeagle: there are some more steps you need to take, you left and rebooted too fast.
<whiteeagle> astro76: it asks me what do i want to do with my menu.lst
<Ace2016> DrinkBeer: new colours and images
<DrinkBeer> o dude
<Ace2016> brb
<DrinkBeer> images for BG?
<DrinkBeer> or for panels
<ljsoftnet> in ubuntuforums.org how do you, change your topic to [SOLVED]?
<astro76> whiteeagle: uh... what are the options?
<astro76> whiteeagle: it normally asks nothing
<Viddy> I'm re-asking a question, now with more information.... as user1 I can login from the terminal, but running sudo results in "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied", can su to root, with root pw set. Can log in as root on console, and can su to user1 and user2. can't su to user3, get "Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied". can't login as user3. Get "Unable to cd to '/home/user3'. Permissions on user3's directories are equival
<Viddy> ient to other users. If i as root su to user2, i can run the sudo command sucessfully - it doesn't quit with a permission denied error, without asking for a password as it does for user1
<Gnea> whiteeagle: you need to comment that line out... then you need to run update-grub
<DrinkBeer> ACE, just right click the desktop
<Gnea> whiteeagle: and THEN you reboot
<Drock112> thanks Very much cwillu...big help...too bad i wont get all the nice effects though
<IntangibleLiquid> my hardy has been quite unstable. Sometimes it just hangs. Is it because of Compiz? I'm using an intel GMA 945
<abyss_> cwillu: http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=297
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: Has it loaded yet?
<DrinkBeer> select change background n go from there, anything advanced u need to edit gtkrc file
<cwillu> Drock112, that worked?
<whiteeagle> Gnea: ok, now step by step, please, you confused me
<astro76> whiteeagle: come to think of it I have defoptions=nosplash, maybe defoptions= probably doesn't work
<ariqs> how did you manage all those images on dialup, parasite2? damnit, I'll never get them all downloaded on dialup ;P
<Gnea> Viddy: what are the permissions of /etc/sudoers?
<DrinkBeer> u can change hilite color etc from the right click
<cwillu> Drock112, try setting to just normal effects, and try it again
<Viddy> root:root ug+r
<cwillu> Drock112, there's a suspicion that it might be the reflection plugin in particular
<whiteeagle> astro76: huh??? it says I have 2 kernels
<abyss_> cwillu: is that information enough?
<whiteeagle> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic
<whiteeagle> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic
<Gnea> whiteeagle: 1) edit /boot/grub/menu.lst 2) comment out the defoptions= line 3) save and quit the editor 4) run: sudo update-grub 5) reboot
<Viddy> all three users have the same permissions/settings in /etc/password and groups and shadow and gshadow
<Drock112> cwillu ok will try it fix the drag and drop but not the moving....will try tweaking a bit with the effects
<cwillu> abyss_, probably;  I'm not a sata expert, but I want to check something
<whiteeagle> Gnea: with 2 ## right?
<astro76> whiteeagle: do what Gnea said, comment out in this case you need ## at the beginning of th e line
<abyss_> cwillu: k, just say me what to do to check :)
<whiteeagle> ok
<Gnea> whiteeagle: one will do.
<abyss_> cwillu: but i think 50 mb/s is a bit to low for an sata2 3gb/s connection
<cwillu> abyss_, did you have to boot with any kernel flags (i.e., grub options) at any point?
<Gnea> abyss_: http://www.usalug.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=33142
<astro76> Gnea: not for menu.lst
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: I waited.  Sorry, jsut most people have broadband now.
<PaRaSiTe2> Images total about... 2 megs for all of them?
<PaRaSiTe2> Sorry :(
<Gnea> astro76: one's always worked for me, no matter what distro
<PaRaSiTe2> Shall I upload smaller-res ones?
<abyss_> cwillu: not that i know
<astro76> Gnea: this file is a special format
<ljsoftnet> ﻿in ubuntuforums.org how do you, change your topic to [SOLVED]?
<PaRaSiTe2> Are we allowed to make temporary custom channels?  Like, #ariqsparasite ? :P
<cwillu> abyss_, oops, my bad;  I know what it is
<whiteeagle> ljsoftnet: thats not implemented yet
<Gnea> astro76: look at the top of it - there are comments with single #'s
<compiler> only test Ù
<ljsoftnet> whiteeagle ok, thanks
<cwillu> abyss_, 3gb/s only helps you if the physical drive can move that much off the platter (i.e., you're only going to get that rate out of the drive cache)
<abyss_> Gnea: i think that i cannot enable dma on an scsi/sata device
<astro76> Gnea: not below the ### BEGIN ... line
<cwillu> abyss_, what rpm is the drive?
<Cluber> hello
<whiteeagle> astro76: look what I get when I do sudo update-grub http://pastebin.com/d3062f720
<compiler> only test ÙÜÿ
<abyss_> cwillu: 7200 rpm
<whiteeagle> astro76: what step should I choose from there
<Gnea> abyss_: you won't know if you don't try :)
<harriharri> hm, I thought gnome-screensaver crashes my hardy
<Cluber> this is busy :o
<david_-_-> i need help with this post please anyone. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<cwillu> abyss_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-52704.html
<Cluber> http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<cwillu> abyss_, one sec, work is calling
<Flynsarmy> legend2440: Will putting 'blacklist video' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist have any repurcussions? Will it disable any vids i try to play? I'm relatively new to ubuntu
<astro76> whiteeagle: I would take the package maintainers version, then edit again to make sure you don't have a vga=
<harriharri> but i found out, x-screensaver does also, and googleearth
<Jamsori> I have a wg111v2 usb dongle, and i'm using Hardy... the dongle is noticed yet it somehow stops connecting to the internet after a few seconds - yet still says its connected. What can i do about this? I've tried ndiswrapper - and it notices my router but cannot connect for some reason. Router: Open Networks iConnect 624W
<whiteeagle> bye
<whiteeagle> rebooting
<Cluber> http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<Cluber> im trying to achieve number 5. but without internet access, but the install file is already downloaded. any help please?
<compiler> bye
<harriharri> now i think, gl crashes my hardy
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: I'll upload smaller pics, wont be long
<Gnea> astro76: incorrect. the only reason a single # is there is because it's an option and makes it easier to read. the parser doesn't care if it's one or two of them. the options themselves won't be used unless they are a default value already.
<DamienCassou> hi
<ljsoftnet> DamienCassou hello
<Carbonflux> is there a GUI based partition editor in Ubuntu by default ?
<DamienCassou> I've just installed hardy on my macbook I was impressed nearly everything worked by default
<abyss_> cwillu: k thanks so its normal in that case and yes they are right cached read are about 938 MB/s
<ljsoftnet> DamienCassou was it still fast?
<Cluber> how do i install ndiswrapper from source?
<urens> hi guys
<nirly> i used ntfs configuration tool to mount NTFS drives with certain names and now i want to change those names, how can i do this?
<DamienCassou> Carbonflux: not sure there is one installed by default, but you can install gparted
<lyzium> nø
<Carbonflux> thanks DamienCassou :)
<DamienCassou> ljsoftnet: the installation was fast yes
<Gnea> astro76: try it and see for yourself - change your defoptions=YADAYADABLAHBLAH to # defoptions=YADAYADABLAHBLAH (actually type in YADAYADABLAHBLAH) and then run update-grub and then reboot. you will not encounter YADAYADABLAHBLAH.
<abyss_> Gnea: and btw i checked out your post but hdparm ignores it cause dma mode on sata device are handled by the disc
<NoseHair> http://memstat.blogspot.com     < -  No Reason to Hold Back
<abyss_> Gnea: thanks anyway
<ljsoftnet> DamienCassou how about the desktop was it fast, after installation?
<xXEx3cuti0n3rXx> Don't spam your links in here.
<urens> i've been trying to ask a question in the #ltsp room. but noone responds.. is anyone here familiar with ltsp?
<jusuf> hi
<david_-_-> i need help with this problem please anyone. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone know what kind of affects typing 'blacklist video' into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist will have?
<DamienCassou> ljsoftnet: no speed problem at all. Everything is much faster than on my previous computer
<jusuf> hi
<ljsoftnet> DamienCassou thats good to hear
<astro76> Gnea: there's already a # there and it reads it
<Jamsori> I have a wg111v2 usb dongle, and i'm using Hardy... the dongle is noticed yet it somehow stops connecting to the internet after a few seconds - yet still says its connected. What can i do about this? I've tried ndiswrapper - and it notices my router but cannot connect for some reason. Router: Open Networks iConnect 624W
<DamienCassou> ljsoftnet: :-)
<Bodsda> bazhang, aaahhh -- dudei just installed hardy everything was ok,then did some updates now my sounds gone -- any thoughts m8??
<urens> anyone familiar with Linux Terminal Server Project?
<ljsoftnet> DamienCassou 8-)
<legend2440> Flynsarmy: haven't been able to find any negative side effects in any posts
<astro76> Gnea: are you editing the one at the bottom in the actual kernel entry?
<Gnea> abyss_: ack, forgot about sdparm
<Flynsarmy> legend2440: Thanks. I'll try it out
<DamienCassou> however, I still have some problems. The first one, it seems hardy does not display the keyboard layouts
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: this driver → /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/video.ko wont load
<Gnea> astro76: no, defoptions is above all of that.
<abyss_> cwillu: may i ask another question? i run ubuntu 8.04 desktop the sound management seems to be very poor! if i open youtube for exmaple and play a movie then pause it and then i start vlc for example vlc wont make any noise :)
<DamienCassou> is it a known bug? If you go to the preferences, and want to display what your layout look like, you get an empty window without any picture
<Flynsarmy> erUSUL: Will that cause any great problems for me?
<jusuf> sxsa
<ravious> :(
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: i dunno exactly what the driver is for so dunno exactly...
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: Check out here: http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/jj23/JGibbins92/Ubuntu/
<cwillu> abyss_, (sorry about the delay)
<cwillu> abyss_, yes, there's an issue with the flash plugin causing firefox crashes if it's routed through pulseaudio
<cwillu> abyss_, so that functionality is disabled right now
<Gnea> astro76: alright, i'm getting some sleep. sorry for the butting of heads. :/
<Bodsda> i just installed hardy -- everything was fine untill i did some updates now my sounds one-- if i loud the sounds thing System-->pref-->Sounds i can hear sounds ifi set to alsa but onlyfromthe tests notfrom music
<PaRaSiTe2> ariqs: Much MUCH smaller filesizes.
<cwillu> abyss_, you can install libflashsupport, and then remove and reinstall the flashplugin, and that'll make it share the audio device, but you get occasional crashes (although they're more annoying than damaging, due to the session restoring that firefox has)
<Ergo^> hello
<cwillu> abyss_, btw, hdparm cached will be referring to the kernel cache afaik, not the actual drive cache
<Flynsarmy> Bodsda: Not sure if this will help you but when i need to get sound working on ubuntu i have to do this: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-generic
<Ergo^> shouldnt update-manager be installed by default in my ubuntu ( was using RC) - i have only up-man-core
<cwillu> abyss_, doing an uncached speed test for a very small amount, and then doing it again before accessing anything else, should give you more representative numbers
<Bodsda> Flynsarmy, will try -- thanks dude
<Flynsarmy> Bodsda: It will require a reboot for it to kick in
<erUSUL> Ergo^: server?
<Ergo^> no, desktop
<erUSUL> Ergo^: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to make sure you have the default packages
<Bodsda> Flynsarmy, ok,.,. ty -- i think hardy needs alot of work -- this pulse audio switch was not a good idea
<Ergo^> maybe i should rather reinstall from GA release  ?
<Flynsarmy> Bodsda: I don't really know anything about anything on ubuntu. Slowly learning though :)
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, just missed him :p
<david_-_-> i need help with this problem please anyone. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, for future reference, alot of people's audio problems (where it half works, but some apps just don't get sound) are related to a current snafu with the flash plugin
<Flynsarmy> cwillu: I installed the adobe flash nonfree one and youtube now works but some other site instead said 'flash player 8 or above and javascript need to be enabled'. JS was enabled and its flash 9 on here so i'm not sure what the prob was
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, wasn't spike.com by any chance was it?
<Ergo^> btw, if you are talking about flash, did anyone had success with full screen flash playback ?
<Flynsarmy> cwillu: Don't remember. I'll get back to you if it happens again
<hp> i have a question
<hp> can ubuntu cause vista to not recognize the dvd drive?
<cwillu> nope
<hp> nope?
<cwillu> Flynsarmy, some sites have broken detection
<hp> so if vista can't recognize the drive, it's vista's fault right?
<zvacet> hp :yes
<ravious> everything wrong in the world today is vista's fault...
<crash91> hi, would it be possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04 directly?
<zvacet> crash91 : no
<laeg> i installed open vpn and ran a perl script and since restarting i can't surf, use irc and everything in network manager is greyed out. how can i fix this?
<hp> 'cuz i installed ubuntu on a buddy's system, and his computer vista can't see the cd. and he's blaming it on ubuntu
<sorena> hi there
<crash91> zvacet: if i upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 then 8.04, how much would be downloaded in total?
<Flynsarmy> I have a Dell inspiron 1520 and i need to install linux-backports-modules-generic to get sound working. But in the sound meter about 60% is equal to 0% actual volume. 80% is 50% actual volume. 100%'s line up.
<sorena> i have problem with high load sycle in my lap top , what should a do?
<luccons> anyone can correct this error?
<luccons> Warning: Could not query OpenGL.
<luccons> Warning: OpenGL appears to be installed incorrectly.
<crash91> zvacet: i dont really want to download the iso.
<kripz> how do i make a shortcut to open a terminal window? what do i put as the script/binary
<luccons> on matlab
<crash91> luccons: either try reinstalling the package or sudo dpkg --reconfigure <package name>
<zvacet> crash91 : ~ 1.5 GB maybe more why don´t you make fresh install of Hardy
<KI113r> hi could please someone help me with a soundproblem on a SigmaTel STAC9271D please ?
<david_-_-> i need help with this problem please anyone. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868115#post4868115
<KI113r> hi could please someone help me with a soundproblem on a SigmaTel STAC9271D ?
<laeg> i installed open vpn and ran a perl script and since restarting i can't surf, use irc and everything in network manager is greyed out. how can i fix this?
<crash91> zvacet: ok, ill download hardy then, i was just wondering whether it would be easier to upgrade.
<david_-_-> kripz: just make a short cut icon by draging it from your apps panel to your desktop.
<zvacet> crash91 . it will be slower and with more risk to fail
<goudkov> if i use debootstrap with arch i386, is it possible to upgrade the system to amd64 later on, after i've installed the right kernel?
<erUSUL> !sound | KI113r
<luccons> crash91- I just did it
<ubottu> KI113r: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crash91> zvacet: ok
<zvacet> crash91 : and you have separate home don´t you
<kripz> david_-_-: i want to make a hotkey so i need the location of terminal
<luccons> crah91- if you want I send you the link of mathworks problem I found on matlab
<crash91> luccons: ok
<kripz> david_-_-: dw found it, its called xfce4-terminal
<gausus> re
<laeg> i installed open vpn and ran a perl script and since restarting i can't surf, use irc and everything in network manager is greyed out. how can i fix this? i i reinstall to my / partition will it do it?
<cwillu> crash91, it's possible to directly upgrade, in the same sense as it's possible to climb hike across between toronto and vancouver
<luccons> http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/1-ONA63.html?solution=1-ONA63
<KI113r> @ubottu thx ill try that
<gausus> is there an easy way to shrink ubuntu / partition?
<david_-_-> kripz: ah ok cool.
<cwillu> (drop climb from that sentence)
<laeg> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<crash91> cwillu: :)
<fermes> g/j #
<magnetron> a common question here seems to be "how to get sound in flash working in hardy". what's the recommended solution for this?
<luccons> crash91- http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/1-ONA63.html?solution=1-ONA63
<crash91> luccons: did you install the mesa-opengl packages?
<luccons> yes i did
<crash91> luccons: from matlab or the repo
<luccons> repo
<luccons> synaptic
<crash91> luccons: hmm try installing the ones that came with matlab. Maybe that will work.
<luccons> how can I try do it?
<crash91> luccons: http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/1-18N21.html?solution=1-18N21
<laeg> i installed open vpn and ran a perl script and since restarting i can't surf, use irc and everything in network manager is greyed out. how can i fix this? i i reinstall to my / partition will it do it?
<European-African> hello all, I am installing the nvidia-glx-new from restricted drivers. Is there anything else I need to set for graphics (nvidia)?
<mnzaki_> hi. I have an nm-applet problem. NetworkManager works and all but the applet doesn't blink to show network usage
<erUSUL> magnetron: there is a libflashsupport.so or something like that dunno if it is on repos
<erUSUL> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport: Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<erUSUL> !info libflashsupport  | magnetron install this
<magnetron> erUSUL: ok, thx
<ubottu> magnetron install this: please see above
<luccons> I started to do this procedure of the solution and I change the command setenv to the ubuntu command export but when I execute "ldd /usr/matlab/bin/glnx86/glren.so" the libraries are not still found
<rerzerty> hi
<rerzerty> to all
<European-African> re, I am installing the nvidia-glx-new from restricted drivers. Is there anything else I need to set for graphics (nvidia)?
<jjv> can somebody assist me, im installing ubuntu and it wont recognize my partition
<luccons> crash91:  I started to do this procedure of the solution and I change the command setenv to the ubuntu command export but when I execute "ldd /usr/matlab/bin/glnx86/glren.so" the libraries are not still found
<rerzerty> i got a big problem
<crash91> luccons: Try posting on the forums, i cant help, sorry
<luccons> ok bye
<rerzerty> when i try to install lg3d-core it display this
<rerzerty>  lg3d-core
<rerzerty> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crash91> European-African: There is a package called envyng-gtk which is a script that will fetch the drivers etc. try that maybe?
<European-African> crash91: have seen it, does it install extra packages or the wring ones?
<crash91> European-African: it fetches everything needed from the repos AFAIK
<jjv> anybody?
<|DuReX|> Nice release of new kernel version :) all my bugs fixxed :)
<|DuReX|> nice :D
<European-African> crash91: ok, thanx. will try it out
<laeg> i installed open vpn and ran a perl script and since restarting i can't surf, use irc and everything in network manager is greyed out. how can i fix this? i i reinstall to my / partition will it do it?
<crash91> European-African: This has more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnvyNG
<European-African> crash91: thanx
<crash91> European-African: np
<echogen> hello
<Saint`Dia> What program for ubuntu, can I record my desktop to show my friend some effects?
<rerzerty> hello
<rerzerty> need help
<jpatrick> !ask | rerzerty
<ubottu> rerzerty: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ax-Ax> awrdf
<der_pepto> hi, is there a way of blocking a complete spam-domain in 'evolution' ?
<der_pepto> can i manually edit a kind of blacklist in 'evolution', f.E. ' *@pen.tj ' ?
<magnetron> der_pepto: add a filter.
<der_pepto> i tried that, but its nor possible to move the mails in the 'unwanted' foldfer then
<Le1> Hi, is it possible to forward JACK Audio to a remote machine?/
<ishbibenob> I just upgraded to Hardy heron and Virtual box stopped working. I followed some forums but cant get nothing anyone have any ideas?
<ishbibenob> I already installed generic modules from the repositories
<KI113r> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<KI113r> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<der_pepto> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xim> !triggers
<ubottu> Factoid triggers not found
<bruno--> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu in several versions in my notebook, trying by cd at all options for him after that loads the kernel, at 20% ... and there is stopped ... if I try to install ubuntu through the windows it creates the menu of boot but is stopped at boot ... someone knows what can be? (The notebook is an Intel ® Core 2 Duo T5450 - 2gb memory - 120gb HD)
<xim> !factoids
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<xim> anyone know how to get a list of the triggers for ubutu?
<ubuntu> это я
<ubuntu> прута сделал
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jpatrick> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> рута
<Saint`Dia> Can someone tell me. Why my desktop "cube" is just one sided and flips?
<ushimitsudoki> Saint`Dia: because you only have 2 workspaces I bet
<KI113r> yes you need to make 4 spaces
<Saint`Dia> ushimitsudoki: Hmmm, maybe, lemme check.
<herbaliser> hi how do i install compiz in ubuntu hardy?
<rsk> herbaliser: it should be installed
<bruno--> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu in several versions in my notebook, trying by cd at all options for him after that loads the kernel, at 20% ... and there is stopped ... if I try to install ubuntu through the windows it creates the menu of boot but is stopped at boot ... someone knows what can be? (The notebook is an Intel ® Core 2 Duo T5450 - 2gb memory - 120gb HD)
<Slart> herbaliser: enable it in system, administration, appearance
<cwillu> <ishbibenob> this is the error it gives me
<cwillu> <ishbibenob> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<xim> anyone know a good multimonitor video card that plays well with ubuntu?
<Pierre_N> Any ideas why I can't run gnome-settings-daemon under openbox in Hardy? It complains that it can't connect to the session bus :(
<cwillu> xim, any multihead nvidia should work (although you might have to use their config tool to set it up)
<cwillu> xim, any ati should work too, as long as you aren't looking for compiz
<The_Bridge> how to install native motherboard vga driver in ubuntu?
<xim> i would like compiz
<xim> should i go for nvidia if i want compiz?
<cwillu> xim, stick with an nvidia
<cwillu> yes
<xim> cool thanks
<The_Bridge> how to install native motherboard vga driver in ubuntu?coz i can't get reosolution bigger than 800x600
<cwillu> The_Bridge, what chipset is it?
<The_Bridge> via
<The_Bridge> hold on i'll check it
<smmagic> How do I delete an item in the applications menu?
<Ward1983> bazhang, sbackup does not work, i only noticed this morning that the backup is not there
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Ward1983> bazhang, it sqys directory formqt incomplete but the test is successfull
<PaRaSiTe2> Woooooooooooooooooooow
<smmagic> How do I delete an item in the applications menu?
<mip> in one of my  gnome-terminal tab keyboard wont work but in rest it works ! It happens if accidentally press some key above up/down arrow keys. how to get the terminal active ?
<cwillu> y'all come back now, ya hear?
<PaRaSiTe2> Does anyone here have Hardy on dial-up with a modem?
<jojojo> hi all
<xim> wtf was that
<smmagic> How do I delete an item in the applications menu?
<cwillu> netsplit
<cwillu> it happens from time to time
<smmagic> Frenode netsplits a lot
<magnetron> smmagic: right click the menu and choose "edit", then uncheck the corresponding menu item
<cwillu> !netsplit
<The_Bridge> sorry bro,brb,evening prayer
<smmagic> thanks magnetron
<xim> ah
<cwillu> heh, lost ubottu as well :)
<cwillu> !netsplit
<xim> when i try to connect my sound adapter in vmware player, it says /dev/dsp: device or resource busy   is there any way to fix this
<jojojo> anyone tries to boot ubuntu from a usb stick?
<smmagic> jojojo, My friend did
<smmagic> But he can't save back to it
<smmagic> Its like a live cd.
<jojojo> smmagic: erm
<cwillu> jojojo, yep, I have one, same as smmagic described
<jojojo> smmagic: I manage to boot it from a pendrive, but
<magnetron> !install | jojojo
<Saint`Dia> ok, I'm stumped. Where did they put the workspace thing?
<bruno--> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu in several versions in my notebook, trying by cd at all options for him after that loads the kernel, at 20% ... and there is stopped ... if I try to install ubuntu through the windows it creates the menu of boot but is stopped at boot ... someone knows what can be? (The notebook is an Intel ® Core 2 Duo T5450 - 2gb memory - 120gb HD)
<jojojo> smmagic: it takes about 10 minutes to boot the whole thing
<smmagic> However, if you do a bit of googling
<smmagic> There is a 7.10 version
<smmagic> That you can write back to
<smmagic> 10 minutes. ouch
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> jojojo: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jojojo> smmagic: ya. dmesg gives me this:
<jojojo> 0.000000] Detected 1995.095 MHz processor.
<smmagic> Faster then my PC.
<jojojo> smmagic: and the next line:
<jojojo> 419.132075] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
<magnetron> jojojo: don't paste please
<jojojo> why on earth after 400 seconds then only it detects the monitor
<jojojo> magnetron: my bad
<judgepg> hi guys, i'm having an issue with vlc when in full-screen mode, video playback is choppy
<magnetron> judgepg: in which video player?
<Slart> judgepg: sounds like vlc alright =) any kind of video?
<judgepg> magnetic: vlc
<Saint`Dia> How do I change the number of desktops?
<cwillu> judgepg, does totem play fine?
<judgepg> its an avi
<judgepg> no totem is also choppy in fullscreen
<judgepg> i have to turn off desktop effects to get proper speed
<cwillu> okay, then go back to totem; forget vlc for the purposes of this conversation :p
<magnetron> judgepg: what video card and driver do you use?
<xim> when i try to connect my sound adapter in vmware player, it says /dev/dsp: device or resource busy   is there any way to fix this
<KI113r> could please someone help me with a soundproblem on a SigmaTel STAC9271D ? ive already checked the faq sites but nothing worked for me : / i just want to have sound !
<Slart> judgepg: what graphics card?
<jojojo> ubottu: I need to boot it from usb thumbdrive since it is the only thing I have, the pc doesn't even have a hard disk nor cd-rom drive
<biostar> ok thnx ..just dropping by...
<ishbibenob> anyone know about kernel problems with Virtualbox on hardy heron?
<cwillu> judgepg, search gconf-editor for an option 'unredirect full screen windows'
<cwillu> (search just the first word)
<judgepg> magnetic and Slart: ATI X1400
<xim> jojojo ubotu is a bot
<magnetron> jojojo: he's a bot
<bruno--> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompileTheKernel    ---->This page does not exist yet.
<jojojo> duh~~~
<Slart> judgepg: oh.. ati.. I'll go hide in the corner now.... I don't like ATI's =)
<KI113r> @jojojo ubottu is a bot ....
<Saint`Dia> How do I change the number of desktops?
<cwillu> Saint`Dia, right click the switcher
<unop> bruno--, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<jojojo> luckily I am a human :P
<KI113r> ; )
<Grandia> so I hear the wi-fi auto-config in the newest release is fairly agressive?
<bruno--> unop the default cd, cannot be installed on core 2 duo cpu's?
<cwillu> Grandia, define aggressive
<layo> jojojo, what' up?
<KI113r> could please someone help me with a soundproblem on a SigmaTel STAC9271D ? ive already checked the faq sites but nothing worked for me : / i just want to have sound !
<rsk> bruno--: it can
<unop> bruno--, it should install fine
<cwillu> Grandia, xkcd exaggerates beyond the point of absurdity
<Grandia> shoot
<Grandia> I was just typing that
<bruno--> the installation stop on 20% after kernel load
<cwillu> :p
<judgepg> Slart, I couldn't find the unredirect full screen windows in the configuration
<jojojo> layo: ten minutes to boot ubuntu from usb thumb drive
<cwillu> judgepg, one sec
<rsk> bruno--: verified the md5sum? so the cd is not defect
<judgepg> thnx
<Grandia> anyways; does it really try & autoguess hidden ssids & passwords though?
<Slart> judgepg: in the compiz config settings manager? I think it's in ont of the first pages
<bruno--> rsk yes, its ok. but i'l burn another cd
<amikrop> Hello. I just downloaded the ISO. How can I check its integrity?
<bruno--> rsk now for 64bits cpu
<Slart> !md5 | amikrop
<ubottu> amikrop: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Slart> judgepg: in the general part
<Slart> judgepg: second from bottom
<European-African> hello all, it there a way to save my open tabs when i close the browser so as when I restart it they will reopen?
<KI113r> could please someone help me with a soundproblem on a SigmaTel STAC9271D ? ive already checked the faq sites but nothing worked for me : / i just want to have sound ! ....
<cwillu> judgepg, /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/unredirect_fullscreen_windows
<Slart> European-African: yes.. it's in the settings dialog
<Lava> looking for some help seeing movies in firefox
<European-African> Slart: settings dialog, in the prefrences?
<kelvin911> hi how come the weather report icon on my panel has no picture?
<cwillu> Lava, close any other media programs you have open first (long story)
<cwillu> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Lava> cwillu, ok
<cwillu> bah
<Slart> European-African: preferences, main, Startup.. When firefox starts....
<Lava> cwillu, done
<cwillu> Lava, reopen the flash page
<Slart> European-African:  oh.. I'm running firefox 2..  I don't know what ff 3 beta looks like
<cwillu> it should start working
<Lava> uhm, how?
<Lava> not really good at linux yet, sorry
<cwillu> Lava, unless you're not talking about youtube type stuff
<European-African> Slart: am running 2, it works now. Thanx
<judgepg> cwillu, thanks found the option, i'll try to uncheck
<Slart> European-African: you're welcome
<herbaliser> anybody recognize the performance bar on the right in this movie http://youtube.com/user/snakehip5
<cwillu> Lava, Adobe's flashplayer has a bug right now, which either breaks audio mixing (more than one app playing sound at a time), or crashing firefox.  Ubuntu chose the former until a better fix is found
<herbaliser> where do i set 4 desktop rotating cube?
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I connected an external monitor to my Ubuntu laptop. It shows in Screen Resolution Settings, yet the screen refuses to turn on. How do i do this kind of stuff?
<Lava> cwillu, not only youtube, all kind of sites that bear movies, I just see a grey square containing a 'play' symbol and when I click that nothing happens, but youtube works
<herbaliser> 4-side
<Arelis> (I've never done it before)
<kelvin911> clockcal.py keeps crashing here??
<kelvin911> what is going on?
<cwillu> Lava, round play button, nothing else?
<Lava> yep, when i click it i can see the first frame of the movie, but than nothing happens (the code is filling that first picture)
<newbie_> à
<newbie_> ñóêà
<cwillu> Lava, sounds like flashblock (non-standard plugin (which I use myself)).  Not every website plays well with it (if they try to detect the flash plugin, it tends to break)
<newbie_> ïèçäåöé
<newbie_> åáàààòü
<Lava> cwillu, oh and how do i solve that then?
<cwillu> uninstall flashblock, or right click the play button before you click it, and whitelist that site
<Jamsori> I have a wg111v2 usb wireless, and i'm using Hardy... the adapter connects to my router but then the internet decides to stop working in a few seconds. :( What can i do? ndiswrapper doesn't work (disabled the default driver).
<kelvin911> hello how to configure the weather report in top panel?
<Saint`Dia> ok fixed the workspace problems. How do I record my desktop?
<newbie_> ÁËß
<newbie_> ÏÈÇÄÅÖ
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I connected an external monitor to my Ubuntu laptop. It shows in Screen Resolution Settings, yet the screen refuses to turn on. How do i do this kind of stuff?
<newbie_> ×ÒÎ ÒÓÒ ÇÀ ÍÀÕÓÉ?
<newbie_> ÝÒÎ ÍÅ ÑÅÒÜ
<newbie_> À ÏÈÇÄÀ
<newbie_> !!!
<echogen> hello
<Slart> newbie_: english only channel.. and we can't even see what you're typing
<newbie_> ÷¸?
<Viddy> ok
<Grandia> newbie_: ego
<Grandia> & romanji
<Lava> cwillu, maybe best if i uninstall it then, is it in terminal sudo apt-get uninstall flashblock?
<newbie_> fuck you
<judgepg> cwillu, you are a genius.  Video works perfectly fine in full screen now after unchecking 'unredirect full screen windows'.  Thanks man, beers on me
<newbie_>  fuck you
<Saint`Dia> People, do you know the name of an app I can use to record my desktop.
<Slart> !ops | newbie_
<ubottu> newbie_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<echogen> does ubuntu 8.04 has the same installation problem of version 7.0 like not being able to get installed on a harddisk ?
<Arelis> Did anybody actually read my question?
<^root^> I just installed something called "Advanced Dekstop Effects Settings" and all of sudden the titles bars of all windows are gone..
<Viddy> Solved my sudo problem: if you get an error: "sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied" su to root (somehow) and type chmod 0755 /
<echogen> with windows on the same partition
<KI113r> could please someone help me with a soundproblem on a SigmaTel STAC9271D ? ive already checked the faq sites but nothing worked for me : / i just want to have sound !
<magnetron> KI113r: tell us your problem.
<KnopSUf> øû åðóêó ô öôí ùà ñðóñëøòï øòåóïêøåí ùà ô ÒÅÀÛ çôêåøåøùò øò åóêüøòôä,
<Lava> cwillu, just see that flashblock isn't installed, should i try installing it to see if it resolves the problem?
<chell> I'm looking for a GNOME (GTK-based) equivalent to kdenlive that can edit OGG theora files. Any suggestions?
<KnopSUf> is there a way of checking integrity of a NTFS oartition ?
<KnopSUf> sorry for before
<Arelis> Anybody?
<amikrop> Slart: Thanks.
<Slart> KnopSUf: I think there's some kind of ntfs checkdisk
<jussi01> csdeop
<Grandia> KnopSUf: ntfsprogs-1.9.0-bin ?
<cwillu> KnopSUf, there is (ntfs-progs I think?), but it's recommended to use windows to do it if at all possible
<KnopSUf> thank you!
<Saint`Dia> People, do you know the name of an app I can use to record my desktop.
<cwillu> Lava, check from within firefox, Tools | addins
<Grandia> Saint`Dia: print screen?
<^root^> anyone?
<Lava> yep
<Saint`Dia> Grandia: Making movies of my desktop.
<Grandia> oh
<Grandia> ca
<Slart> ask again, ^root^
<Grandia> no that's windows...
<echogen> does ubuntu 8.04 has the same installation problem of version 7.0 like not being able to get installed on a harddisk with windows on the same hardisk?
<judgepg> Saint`Dia, try recordmydesktop
<cwillu> ^root^, log back in, or run 'compiz' in a terminal (and make sure you don't close that terminal)
<^root^> ﻿I just installed something called "Advanced Dekstop Effects Settings" and all of sudden the titles bars of all windows are gone..
<kelvin911> hello can someone help me?  the weather report in the panel can not display icon for Mist
<Slart> echogen: you can't install ubuntu and windows on the same partition.. unless you use wubi.. but on the same hard drive should work
<cwillu> ^root^, if 'compiz' fails, then run metacity
<kelvin911> After I update to Hardy
<Slart> echogen: that worked with 7.10.. and with 8.04
<cwillu> ^root^, and change your name, it's really annoying typing the ^
<Lava> cwillu, what do i have to change in tools | add-ons?
<echogen> slackd00d: there is no place in the installer that tells me so
<cwillu> Lava, look for flashblock there
<echogen> it just make me choose the hardisk... and never the partition
<European-African> re, I'm new to linux. What are the pro's and con's between kde and gnome. And should I install a seperate OS kubuntu along side my ubuntu or just include kde as extra gui?
<cwillu> roo1, thanks, much easier to type :)
<Lava> shockwave flash, is that it?
<Grandia> European-African: personal preferences is a huge factor
<Zyrando> hey guys
<Grandia> I think gnome sucks
<Grandia> love kde
<Arelis> Hello everybody. I connected an external monitor to my Ubuntu laptop. It shows in Screen Resolution Settings, yet the screen refuses to turn on. How do i do this kind of stuff?
<roo1> cwillu: no use
<MrFawkes> European-African: You're asking for an opinionated opinion, so... get Gnome, also get KDE as a desktop.
<European-African> Grandia: reasons
<MrFawkes> Gnome has less interface distractions.
<herbaliser> anybody now a nice side bar that display's cpu temp,processor, mem usage, disk ...
<Slart> echogen: well.. that's a whole new problem.. your windows partition is using all the free space on the drive.. you'll have to shrink the windows partiton first
<Arelis> My video card is a 855GM
<Zyrando> anyone here who can help me with Ndiswrapper?!
<cwillu> roo1, in a terminal, run metacity --replace
<MrFawkes> Zyrando: I'm sure yelling louder will help.
<echogen> Slart: i have a hardisk having 2 partitions, 1 windows and another for linux already
<Zyrando> ?
<European-African> what i am asking is serperate OS better or extra guis?
<herbaliser> anybody now a nice side bar that display's cpu temp,processor, mem usage, disk ...
<Slart> herbaliser: conky is one
<Arelis> Please, anybody? Why are you ignoring my question?
<MrFawkes> European-African: Extra GUIs, there's mostly no reason to have a separate OS.
<libex> Hello, i have a problem with the sound under ubuntu. I have updated it from gutsy to hardy and now I have no sound anymore.
<Slart> !info conky | herbaliser
<ubottu> herbaliser: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<roo1> cwillu: done, but do I have to run that everytime? should I add it to session startup?
<cwillu> roo1, no, it should be fine
<Grandia> European-African: I think the more minimal the Desktop Manager the better IMO
<MrFawkes> You end up with separate settings, bookmarks and whatnot.
<cwillu> roo1, but whatever you did before caused compiz to crash
<Grandia> I only use KDE cause I have trouble with the paths
<Grandia> most the time I just have 2 consol windows open
<cwillu> so undoing it would be a good thing, and then relog in (it should start working again, including effects (which are off right now))
<herbaliser> tnx
<Lava> cwillu, sorry bout buggin you but disabling shockwave flash and i can't see the movie at all
<European-African> ok thanx
 * cwillu sighs at Lava 
<kelvin911> hello?
<MrFawkes> Grandia: KDE is small? ;) </flamewar> <!-- written by a dwm user --!>
<cwillu> Lava, flashblock, not flashplayer
<kelvin911> anyone from vancouver?
 * Grandia kisses kelvin911
<chell> okay I've got a couple of MP3 files here converted from FLAC files... However, the length of the songs is wrong (for instance Rhythmbox shows a song to be 12 minutes when really it's just 2-4)
<roo1> cwillu: thank you soo much, I should leave then...
<cwillu> Lava, we're still checking if you have _flashblock_ installed :p
<Lava> yeah, cwillu, but flashblock is uninstalled
<cwillu> roo1, stay a while, help some other people :)
<Grandia> MrFawkes: I have 1.5 terrabytes
<Grandia> evreything is small
<chell> How can I fix that?
<Arelis> Is it that busy in #ubuntu?
<knight666> hi
<libex> if someone is interested in my problem please ask me, i will give you more informations
<cwillu> Lava, did you check from within firefox?  the extension can be installed without synaptic knowing about it
<MrFawkes> Grandia: True. I have plenty spare ram, but i'm just a smallness nazi.
<Grandia> heh
<Grandia> I'm actually on windows
<European-African> are there better guis than gnome or kde?
<Grandia> haven't been on linux for years
<MrFawkes> chell: can't help, but why tould you turn mp3s to flacs?
<kelvin911> Grandia: hi
<Arelis> How do i connect an external monitor to my laptop with an Intel 855M video card?
<Grandia> just thinking of virtual machining ubuntu
<chell> MrFawkes: I did it the other way around
<Lava> cwillu, it is not mentioned in plug-ins under add-ons
<lusius> hi :( i've got a serius problem with my ubuntu system, last night the power went f00f00 at home, now when i restarted my system again it cannot change videomode, (essential for playing starcraft and quake :( ),
<chell> FLAC -> Mp3
<MrFawkes> phew
<cwillu> Lava, okay
<Slart> European-African: better is different for different people.. I like xfce for that minimalistic look..
<lusius> i get problem fixme:xrandr:X11DRV_XRandR_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 8
<cwillu> reinstall flash :p
<Grandia> European-African: lots
<universa1> hello, sry stupid question: how do i get nautilus to search for hidden files?
<kelvin911> there is no icon for "Mist" in weather report
<knight666> i tried to add support for multiple screens on my laptop and now compiz won't run anymore, the screen isn't recognized anymore and the resolution of my laptop screen is 1024x768 60hz, whereas before i could down it to 800x600 too ;[
<Slart> universa1: search for files starting with a dot
<Lava> cwillu, how do i reinstall
<knight666> putting back the back-up of my xorg.conf didn't do anything
<MrFawkes> European-African: Then again, if you're new to Ubuntu, stick with KDE/Gnome for a start.
<cwillu> Lava, synaptic, flashplayer-nonfree
<Grandia> European-African: 1 min
<European-African> ok thanx
<kelvin911> how do u set the refresh rate to 60Hz??
<Grandia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_manager#X_Window_System
<universa1> Slart: i do, i see the folder, then i search for it, and it is not found.
<kelvin911> mine is only 50Hz
<Slart> universa1: any weird characters in the folder name?
<kelvin911> i know my video card can do better than 50Hz
<Zyrando> is it possible to un/re-blacklist?!
<universa1> Slart: nope, its just .svn ;)
<herbaliser> i have to compile something but i think there is no compiler installed i used to install a package build-essentials but it doesn't seem to be there anymore
<universa1> Slart: and searching for other files/folders works fine
<European-African> Grandia: thanx
<Slart> universa1: that seems simple enough =)... how do you search? using some kind of tool?
<universa1> Slart: nautilus --> strg+f
<knight666> i tried to add support for multiple screens on my laptop and now compiz won't run anymore, the screen isn't recognized anymore and the resolution of my laptop screen is 1024x768 60hz, whereas before i could down it to 800x600 too ;[
<szabiakanich> hey there
<szabiakanich> got a quick question
<universa1> Slart: using the console find works too, but i like the gui more ;)
<szabiakanich> i got hardy running
<Slart> universa1: hmm.. that search doesn't work for me so I can't test it..sorry
<szabiakanich> and deinstalled ff3.05beta
<szabiakanich> and installed 2.0.0.14
<szabiakanich> and i want to intall a custom theme
<szabiakanich> but i get an error
<universa1> Slart: nevermind, thanks for your help anyways :)
<herbaliser> i have to compile something but i think there is no compiler installed i used to install a package build-essentials but it doesn't seem to be there anymore
<Slart> universa1: well.. hope you find out the answer =)
<szabiakanich> this is the error that i get:       var installLocation = this.getInstallLocation(item.id);
<Slart> herbaliser: build-essential
<Slart> herbaliser: drop the 's'
<szabiakanich> anybody know what's wrong?
<Lava> cwillu, can't find the package 'flashplayer-nonfree' under 'name' in synaptic
<Slart> !info flashplayer-nonfree
<ubottu> Package flashplayer-nonfree does not exist in hardy
<cwillu> flashplugin-nonfree
<cwillu> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Slart> ah.. my bad
<universa1> Slart: mhm, seems like it can't find any hidden directorys. googling how to do it in the console then ;)
<Lava> cwillu, reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree yet still have the problem
<kane77> what is some good photo management program... f-spot is great but it does not detect duplicates :(
<Slart> universa1: ought to be some switch for "find".
<knight666> simple question: where are all the programs located in Ubuntu?
<geeko_> hey folks! my gnome menu shows all directories like "Education", even though most of them are empty. How can I hide empty dirs in the menu?
<universa1> Slart: yeah might be, couldn't find anything in preferences
<knight666> i want to open irc:// extensions with xchat in firefo
<Slart> knight666: all over the place.. /usr mostly
<cwillu> geeko_, right click on the closed menu, hit edit menu
<cwillu> geeko_, there's a checkbox for each folder
<Slart> knight666: google for linux file structure .. there are some good stuff out there
<geeko_> cwillu: but theres no option to do this automatically? say I installed a education-program I would have to check the checkbox again in order for it to appear?
<Lava> cwillu, reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree yet still have the problem
<cwillu> geeko_, afaik, they'd only show up if they were non-empty, or manually made visible in the first place;  not sure though
<cwillu> geeko_, try making a new user, log in as them, and see what it does
<cwillu> Lava, okay, can you restate what the problem is?  I might be misunderstanding
<smmagic> Hi, I'm trying to configure Folder Sharing and I am getting an error that says: You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<smmagic> How do I fix it?
<hypn0> what is scrollkeeper-update? can I turn it off? its going at 100% cpu
<Grandia> smmagic: su?
<smmagic> Yeah, but I'm doing it in the GUI
<cwillu> hypn0, nightly cron job;  it should finish soon
<Grandia> so?
<Lava> thanks cwillu, it is just when i open a page containing titles and movies, the both of them are replaced by grey squares containing a 'play' symbol. if i click on the play symbol on the place where the title should be, it shows the title. If i click on the play symbol that replaced the movie, i see the first frame and then nothing else happens
<smmagic> I don't get you..
<Grandia> you can still go su in the gui
<cwillu> Lava, you definately have flashblock installed
<linuxfreak> hi all i have a problem with my mkdir prog of breezy can someone help?
<European-African> does anyone know when they will have flash support for amd-64, soon, never?
<cwillu> Lava, it didn't show up in addins | extensions in firefox?
<cwillu> European-African, you'd have to ask adobe
<Lava> cwillu, no
<smmagic> I think I might have fixed it
<smmagic> Yeah, I did a chmod 777 on the directory is was located
<gnomefreak> Lava: run locate libflashsupport.so and let me know if you see a line /usr/lib/mozilla/....
<cwillu> Lava do you have any other advert blocking software installed?
<European-African> cwillu: i hope soon
<hypn0> cwillu: its been going for a while, down to 50%, do you know if its necessary?
<linuxfreak> my mv file hase broken (libc6) can someone help?
<cwillu> European-African, the pluginwrapper doesn't work for you?
<cwillu> hypn0, if it doesn't run tonight, it'll just keep running every night until you let it finish
<European-African> the sound does not work
<Lava> cwillu, nope, the only extension i see is Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5
<gnomefreak> Lava: if not in plugins please run sudo update-alterntives --config firefox-flashplugin
<cwillu> Lava, run the locate command gnomefreak mentioned
<Zyrando> hey... does anybody now if I can reload my blacklist.. or how I can unblacklist blacklisted drivers?
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure that is it now
<European-African> does sun java run on amd-64?
<cwillu> Zyrando, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, if we're talking about the same blacklist
<gnomefreak> cwillu: locating that package isnt gonna help but locate flashplugin-nonfree will :)
<hypn0> cwillu: I don't leave system on at night
<solrize> any idea how much stuff is in a mirror?  i'm concerned i might run out of disk space
<gnomefreak> cwillu: i thought lava was crashing
<xaziva> Hey, I want to mount smb://boden/pfilm/ till /home/Jonathan/BODEN . How do I do?
<Zyrando> yes it is.. thx cwillu
<cwillu> gnomefreak, no, he's getting flashblocked :p
<fausto> Anyone knows how to uninstall kubuntu from ubuntu? I instaled kubuntu-kde4-desktop to try but because of some bug it didn't marked the packeges as auto installed, so when I uninstalled it all kde packages are still there.
<popey> solrize: an entire ubuntu mirror?
<danbhfive> how does one debug sound problems?  (I'm getting noise across my head phone jack)
<solrize> popey, yeah
<popey> solrize: one architecture, one release, binary only is ~17G
<gnomefreak> than that command might be helpful or he installed flashblock extension
<Lava> cwillu, gnomefreak  standard value or selection number? if i run the sudo update-alterntives --config firefox-flashplugin
<European-African> does sun java run on amd-64?
<danbhfive> fausto: I can make some suggestions, but over pm
<solrize> popey i've got about 150g so far and dunno  how much to go
<jussio1> !flash64 | European-African
<ubottu> European-African: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<gnomefreak> Lava: yeah its not the right name give me a minute ill get the right name
<popey> solrize: how are you mirroring?
<solrize> rsync
<European-African> ubottu: thanx
<popey> solrize: the whole server?
<solrize> yeah
<popey> solrize: madness :)
<jocke> When you are buying that Dell Ubuntu thingy, does everything work extremely perfect with the hardware and stuff?
<gnomefreak> Lava: you areo nHardy 8.04 right?
<solrize> it's skipping a lot of non-regular files which seems a little odd
<Lava> gnomefreak, yep
<cwillu> jocke, as opposed to just mildly perfect? :)
<popey> solrize: it'll be 17G times edgy, feisty, gusty, hardy, ibex, i386, amd64 times two
<dsch04> Guys, how do I use ssh-agent in 8.04?
<gnomefreak> you are on*
<gnomefreak> ok
<dsch04> I want to be prompted for my public key password when I login
<cwillu> solrize, what command line are you giving?
<popey> solrize: i use apt-mirror, much better
<solrize> 17 * 7 * 2 = 34 * 7 = around 250gb, sounds ok
<fausto> anyone knows ho to uninstall kubuntu after installing kubuntu-kde4-desktop package?
<geeko_> cwillu: newly created user has nice menus w/o empty folders. so how do i get that under my default user account?
<solrize> rsync mirrors.us.kernel.org::ubuntu .
<danbhfive> fausto: see my message above
<popey> solrize: why?
<arvind_khadri> fausto, both are the same
<gnomefreak> Lava: how about sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-flashplugin
<solrize> to get all the files
<popey> solrize: why?
<cwillu> geeko_, honestly, I don't know for sure;  I think if you disable those menu's, they'll reenable if something is installed into them, but I'm not sure
<Lava> gnomefreak, two alternatives
<Lava> *+        1    /usr/lib/swfdec-mozilla/libswfdecmozilla.so
<Lava>           2    /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> Lava: pick # 2
<gnomefreak> Lava: just use the 2 than enter
<solrize> easier than figuring out how to filter it
<popey> solrize: it's nearer 500G
<solrize> 500g is ok
<gnomefreak> thats why it wasnt playing :)
<gnomefreak> Lava: 64bit?
<popey> solrize: it's a bit rude to grab it all if you're not going to use it
<xaziva> how do I mount smb://boden/pfilm/ till /home/Jonathan/BODEN
<cwillu> gnomefreak, know any tricks to make flash sound mix while not crashing firefox _or_ the plugin?
<solrize> i figure we can put it up as an additional mirror, they seem to always want more
<Lava> gnomefreak, still having the problem
<geeko_> cwillu: couldn't i delete something  in my .gnome folder and they'll rebuild?
<cwillu> gnomefreak, he still has flashblock installed somewhere :p
<gnomefreak> Lava: restart the browser?
<cwillu> geeko_, you probably could
<hellmett> ðóí
<hellmett> hey
<solrize> anyway we got burned pretty badly when they took the breezy repository offline and we still had some machines running breezy so we dont want that to happen again
<hellmett> is anybody out there?
<extor> If my unhardened dedicated server got hacked minutes after delivery because of a flaw in the default install(that they did), should I tell my webhost about it? Or just bury it and move on? I didn't get rooted, just chowned on one non privileged user but I fixed that.
<Lava> gnomefreak, even after restarting
<arvind_khadri> !ask| hellmett
<ubottu> hellmett: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gnomefreak> cwillu: PA is having issues mixing with flash. if you install libflashsupport package than you will get sound but most of time ff will crash. without the libflashsupport package installed than you wont crash but alot of users are not getting sound. for somereason mine is flawless
<dsch04> extor: tell your webhost
<solrize> but i actually didn't realize when i did this rsync that it was going to get old versions, i thought it was just going to get hardy
<gnomefreak> Lava: what browser?
<ferronica> how to check my graphic card is working good
<_ruben> solrize: using debmirror is much easier :)
<cwillu> gnomefreak, yep;  my laptop is flawless, most of my desktops have the problem
<solrize> what's debmirror?
<Lava> gnoe
<Lava> gnomefreak, firefox
<_ruben> solrize: i use debmirror myself to mirror gutsy/hardy i386/x64 at work
<Grandia> ferronica: run a nice opengl game
<gnomefreak> Lava: 3.0?
<ferronica> Grandia: how
<_ruben> solrize: tool to sync parts of an ubuntu/debian mirror .. using rsync/http/ftp
<solrize> hmm, i'm looking at the docs for it
<ferronica> Grandia: where to get from
<Grandia> uhhh
<Grandia> Scorched 3d?
<Grandia> I dunno
<cwillu> ferronica, glxinfo|grep -i direct
<hellmett> My question is to a russian part of the chat, i'm looking for a picture of 4 country guys (derevenskie) at a table, with glasses and dump faces and looking to a camera
<cwillu> should say
<cwillu> yes
<Johnny_5> i love that game
<Lava> gnomefreak, yup firefox 3.0b5, i even tried installing internet explorer 6 to see if i could resolve it like that, but in IE it is not working either
<wil> Hi, I need help with pidgin, I clicked help and it took me here.... I was wondering how do I resize the chat window? I just upgraded too the latest version and it is really annoying compared to how it used to be
<cwillu> ferronica, glxgears should show a pretty animation, at a couple hundred frames per second
<hellmett> i just dont know how to search for it in google
<solrize> the mirroring page seems to suggest rsync as the normal approach so that's what i thought i was doing
<ferronica> cwillu:Grandia: direct rendering: Yes
<gnomefreak> Lava: if you go to tools>addons from firefox menu do you see the flashblock extension listed
<cwillu> ferronica, you're probably working fine then
<Lava> gnomefreak, nope
<Johnny_5> does the new pidgin include support for webcam??
<geeko_> cwillu: thanks, ill try that
<cwillu> gnomefreak, Lava, deja-vu :p
<solrize> johnny_5, no there are some video plugins but it's not included
<solrize> ekiga has it
<Lava> Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5 is the only one
<Johnny_5> k
<ferronica> cwillu:Grandia: no whenever i use visual effects system restart
<Johnny_5> guess i'll just stick w/ what i got
<gnomefreak> Lava: disable it restart ff and try again
<Jazman_> kde or gnome
<Lava> ok, doe ik
<solrize> is synaptic sort of the usual package installer, and is there a way to select all the packages for some given program?  e.g. all the gcc 4.2 packages
<Johnny_5> i've been usin' amsn 4 webcam anywayz...
<gnomefreak> Lava: after browser restart does it work?
<Lava> gnomefreak, depressingly: no
<gnomefreak> Lava: good
<wil> My xchat has lost the menu bars at the top, what do I do to bring it back?
<gnomefreak> lava join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam pleas
<gnomefreak> please
<cwillu> wil, close it and reopen
<solrize> wil, hmm, try pressing f9 or something like that?
<Slart> solrize: apt-get supports wild-cards.. ie "sudo apt-get install gcc*4.2*" ..
<solrize> or yeah close and reopen
<ferronica> cwillu: how to run that glx gear on screen ?
<solrize> slart, hmm, ok, that helps
<charlie> i just installed ubuntu and now as soon as i log in i can just see a plain white screen. if i do ctrl+shift to restart i can see my background for a brief moment before it restarts
<philsdutchie> Pls help: applications like gnucash and gramps dont keep changes in colums after reboot (Hardy heron lts)
<Jazman_> does ubuntu like radeaon vid cards
<solrize> i just installed hardy on a new computer and it's still missing a lot of stuff... i've never installed it before
<Slart> Jazman_: I think the radeon cards are pretty well supported
<vibeseeker> hi all; i am pretty new to linux, running ubuntu 8.04. i'm running proftpd on this ubuntu now and im having some problems with utf-8. can anybody help me please?
<pujangga> server irc.plasa.com
<vibeseeker> i'm from germany and ive several files with special characters
<Jazman_> i have a boot problem
<wil> solrize, thanks, f9 worked
<solrize> cool
<Jazman_> i tink its with my card or settings
<vibeseeker> would be really nice if someone had some minutes for me
<Jazman_> may have to stay with windows
<hoggie> hey
<solrize> vibeseeker i'm not sure if anyone understands what trouble you're having
<solrize> i don't understand it so i didn't answer
<southafrikanse> Hello. I have no sound on Ubuntu (without headphones). My computer detects my soundcard (hda-intel) and the codecs (Realtek ALC880 and Generic 11c1 Si3054). My laptop is an LG P1 5005P
<hoggie> why BitchX isnt on the Hardys repos?
<Grandia> solrize: he's wanting a unicode support I think
<vibeseeker> well, i run a ftp client on windows. but the files and folders which have special characters on the server are not shown correctly
<Slart> !info bitchx
<ubottu> Package bitchx does not exist in hardy
<Slart> hmm.. odd.. it's available in gutsy..
<hoggie> ye
<Jazman_> maybe try kubuntu
<vibeseeker> i cant access those files and folders on the server because linux is running utf-8 afaik
<hoggie> im on kubuntu
<charlie> i'm just installed 8.04 and i want to use my radeon x1300 (i tried for ages on 7.10 but with no success) when i log in now i get a plain white screen, how can i fix this
<crimsun> hoggie: because it was removed from Debian for non-maintainance and security issues.
<hoggie> Yikes.
<solrize> vibeseeker what should it be doing instead?
<hoggie> hate all other irc clients.
<extor> is it just me or does kde seem to have better default apps than gnome does? Like even the k-snapshot app is nice compared to the ghetto/gnome screenshot app
<roxahris> Because I'm using a 64 bit processor, do I have to compile everything apart from packages myself?
<Slart> hoggie: then get it from the source
<cradle> Good afternoon. I have a little problem. Can U help me?
<roxahris> I found KDE's stuff kinda... well, GNOME's was better.
<solrize> http://www.bitchx.org/
<Slart> roxahris: nope.. there are 64bit binary packages available
<solrize> hahaha  see what it says about bitchx.com
<roxahris> Well, for example...
<vibeseeker> solrize: it should show the folders and the files on the server correctly with the special german characters, but instead it shows some cryptic characters
<hoggie> slart: ye.. thats what im gonna do.. know about aNY  good source sites? for these kind of tarballz?
<solrize> that's like an ancient ircii fork, right?  i can
<extor> roxahris uhmm...I was particularly impressed by the KDE snapshot proggy, ever tried it?
<solrize> can't believe anyone is using that
<Slart> cradle: nope.. perhaps if you ask your question your chances might improve. =)
<solrize> vibeseeker hmm is there a client setting for utf8?  could it be trying to use latin-1 or something like that?
<vibeseeker> i want to run the server for backups of my windows system
<cwillu> vibeseeker, utf-8 is unicode (i.e., _every_ special character :p);  are you having problems viewing the files on the windows ftp server, or sharing them from ubuntu _to_ the windows box?
<extor> for example what?
<roxahris> I tried to install this Gens package from the forums, and it said "processor type not supported"...
<Slart> hoggie: google for bitchx... should be a site out there
<roxahris> extor: Nope...
<solrize> hoggie, www.bitchx.org
<hcoal> In Pidgin I get the error: Error connecting to messenger.hotmail.com:1863 (Connection refused).
<hoggie> how un-thinkfull of me
<hcoal> It works fine in Windows, can anyone help?
<cradle> Slart: Ok. I have Ubuntu 7.04, woking at gnome. I have kopete messenger. Trouble: There is no sound in kopete
<extor> roxahris boot up on a knoppix live CD and press print screen...you will be amazed
<solrize> or bitchx.com  who knows which he the real one, hee hee
<Slart> cradle: no idea.. perhaps someone else knows
<vibeseeker> cwillu, solrize: only smartftp works fine, but total commander or flashfxp which have a good synchronize tool dont work; in ubuntu, the characters are shown correctly if i browse the folders
<roxahris> Can't I just log into KDE4 and press it?
<solrize> try the configuration options for total commander and flashfxp (i'm guessing those are windows ftp clients)
<cwillu> vibeseeker, windows server or ubuntu server?
<solrize> brb
<vibeseeker> cwillu, solrize: the server (proftpd) runs on ubuntu
<charlie> can someone please tell me how to reset the video settings? when i boot up my screen is a plain white screen
<vibeseeker> cwillu, solrize: the client runs on windows
<charlie> after i log in, that is
<ferronica_> cwillu: any indea how to run that glx gears on screen
<cwillu> vibeseeker, smartftp is the only known windows ftp client that properly handles unicode
<Se7h> hello, is there any way to fetch subtitles for my movies without having to go search for them n the web ?
<cwillu> ferronica, type glxgears in a terminal
<Slart> Se7h: nope
<hoggie> thanks, and one more thing, im trying to use kubuntu, i was using ubuntu till now.. its like less friendly!! and from some reasons i cant manage to make 2 things happen, 1) the icon widget, im trying to make desktop shortcuts with it, but it doesnt accept any shortcut i feel in preferences of it, 2) im trying to make my lcd+laptop screen work together, and i dont find a way to do so, like nVidia settings and stuff...
<vibeseeker> cwillu, solrize: so i would like proftpd not to handle unicode
<hoggie> actually two more things :)
<cwillu> vibeseeker, in which case, talk to the proftpd people :p
<ferronica_> cwillu: ok doner
<Se7h> Slart would it be good to have that?
<Slart> Se7h: sure.. it would be nice
<vibeseeker> cwillu, solrize: instead it should handle my shared files and folders in another way so that i can use any client to view everything correctly
<vibeseeker> hum
<cgentry72> I am using emerald and when a window is maximized, the buttons in the top right corner flickr when the mouse hovers.  This only happens when the windows is maxed? any ideas why?
<cwillu> vibeseeker, you're not going to get the special characters though afaik
<ferronica_> cwillu: but whenever i use visual effects - extra system crash
<sortudo_78> anyone knows a .deb pakage to teste internet connection ?
<cwillu> ferronica, but regular visual effects work?
<Slart> sortudo_78: ping is often used for testing
<ferronica_> cwillu: yes
<ferronica_> cwillu: ya normal works
<ferronica_> cwillu: default effects
<cwillu> ferronica_, then your card doesn't support extra.  buy a different card, or stop wanting extra effects :p
<Chase-san> Hello everyone.
<sortudo_78> thaks slart, but i need some graphics an some reporters
<arvind_khadri> !enter | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vibeseeker> cwillu: will changing default locale have any positive result?
<sortudo_78> thaks slart, but i need some graphics an some reporters
<ferronica_> cwillu: but on same card i used compiz-fusion, beryl on ubuntu previous versions
<Se7h> May i suggest "subdownloader" to download those subtitles, which has a simple cli interface
<Slart> sortudo_78: planning on using it in some kind of enterprise enviroment? or.. why do you need pretty graphics?
<cwillu> ferronica, you can install the other compiz control panel (forget what it's called) and turn on individual effects until you see which one crashes it, but that's all that I can suggest.  Nobody in here can fix your video card not supporting some particular effect
<cwillu> vibeseeker, ubuntu's or proftpds?
<cwillu> vibeseeker, proftp, it _might_
<cgentry72> I am using emerald and when a window is maximized, the buttons in the top right corner flickr when the mouse hovers.  This only happens when the windows is maxed? any ideas why?
<Slart> sortudo_78: or you need to test internet connection bandwidth, response time etc?
<cwillu> vibeseeker, pre-unicode character localization is a dark art I'm thankful to be able to ignore :)
<charlie> please help me: i just enabled restricted video drivers for my ati radeon and now the screen is all garbled up. how do i fix this?
<sortudo_78> slart: yes
<Chase-san> I did ask in the linux room but they seem rather dead, how would I install a firewall on a linux box setup to do ip forwarding to multiple different machines.
<Dr_willis> Chase-san,  thats the 'ip-masquerading' howto. and related info. its not too hard to do.
<cwillu> Chase-san, google :p
<Se7h> publicity apart, Subdownloader needs some support on testing the program
<ferronica_> cwillu: ok
<Dr_willis> Chase-san,  i hear some of the gui firewal tools can do it with a few clicks.
<vibeseeker> cwillu: ok... thanks so far, i'll try to contact proftpd people
<cwillu> Chase-san, honestly, finding a good tutorial would be the best bet
 * solrize doesn't see anything about unicode in the proftpd docs
<hoggie> thanks, and one more thing, im trying to use kubuntu, i was using ubuntu till now.. its like less friendly!! and from some reasons i cant manage to make 2 things happen, 1) the icon widget, im trying to make desktop shortcuts with it, but it doesnt accept any shortcut i feel in preferences of it, 2) im trying to make my lcd+laptop screen work together, and i dont find a way to do so, like nVidia settings and stuff... any idea??
<cwillu> that sort of thing is a bit advanced and in depth for irc
<Chase-san> Yah, sorry, I see people and people are ranked higher in intelligence then google
<solrize> i suspect the windows clients expect to see windows-1252 or something like that
<vibeseeker> cwillu: thats a bit annoying... before i ran a server on windows which worked properly
<Chase-san> I'll find that tutorial though
<solrize> vibeseeker take a look at the wikipedia article on unicode to see the scale of mess that you're dealing with...
<Dr_willis> Chase-san,  i belive theres a ubuntu ip-masq or share internet connection howto/wiki page also
<Dr_willis> !ipmasq
<ubottu> Factoid ipmasq not found
<Chase-san> oh no, ip-masq, no its not a NAT setup, just a routing, would I have to use a NAt setup to firewall it?
<cwillu> vibeseeker, only because both boxes were thinking that ascii codes 128-255 mean german, instead of one of a dozen other possible meanings
<Slart> Chase-san: it's a very common setup.. there must be hundreds of tutorials out there.. all pretty much the same .. the routing is done via ip tables..
<Dr_willis> ip-masq gets  other machines to the internet through the masqing server
<cwillu> vibeseeker, http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html if you really want to know :p
<Chase-san> but doesn't that require it to be NATed?
<vibeseeker> ok thanks :)
<sortudo_78> slart: i need to prove that my connection is instable to my isp !
<cwillu> Chase-san, do you have more than one ip, or the ability to set routes upstream?
<charlie> is it possible to use two screens from a radeon video card in ubuntu?
<cwillu> charlie, yes, although not super easily out of the box
<Alath> Hello. I'm having a few issues with Ubuntu, but one of em is extremely weird. If I try to connect to my router via wireless adaptor while in Ubuntu.. it causes my Router/Modem to restart. It literally shuts off and on. In Windows i dont have this problem. Make sense at all? I tried removing encryptions and stuff so it would just need to connect simply.
<cwillu> charlie, I don't have the config handy for it any more, but googling for '''xrandr radeon mergedfb''' should get you an appropriate tutorial
<Chase-san> cwillu, I might be setting up a dhcp server on the box, and this will be the end internet access point for the entire network, abiet a rather small network
<Slart> sortudo_78: anything you produce can be falsified..  you might as well write down ping times from a quake server on a notepad
<Chase-san> most of the boxes connected will be windows
<cwillu> Chase-san, what type of internet connection?
<vibeseeker> cwillu: do you know a tool which automatically converts files and folders with special characters?
<Steph-N> Morning all.
<Chase-san> cwillu, dsl modem
<charlie> ill try that, thanks cwillu
<Slart> sortudo_78: there are many bandwidth testers out there on the net.. some use flash, some use java, some you have to download
<KnopSUf> what would be a good choice for a simple ftp server?
<cwillu> Chase-san, okay, you need to do masq or nat
<l3dx> What's the "status" for automatic upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04? Are there any big risks?
<cwillu> Chase-san, i.e., what ip range where you using?
<vibeseeker> cwillu: with the result that there are no more files and folders with special characters on my system so that there are no mor eproblems
<sortudo_78> slart: ok i will try ping,  thanks very much
<cwillu> l3dx, if you're not in a hurry to see the latest and greatest, wait for 8.04.1 (aka 8.06, although I'm the only one who calls it that :p)
<Chase-san> cwillu, probably 196.168.0.1 to 255 range
<Mikidutza> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<cwillu> Chase-san, yep, you need to use nat then
<cwillu> !masq
<ubottu> Factoid masq not found
<cwillu> !nat
<Mikidutza> !nvidia
<ubottu> Factoid nat not found
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cwillu> bah
<ciro> hi all
<Steph-N> Has anyone run into anything with Ubuntu that would cause they're hard drive light to constantly stay on?
<cwillu> Chase-san, if you can spend a hundred bucks, I'd strongly suggest buying a wrt54gl and being done with it :p
<Chase-san> cwillu, not an option i'm afraid.
<l3dx> cwillu, I'm not in a hurry. Just curious :) But I don't wanna risk spending rest of the weekend getting my system up before work on monday :)
<cwillu> Chase-san, lack of money, or lack of features?
<Chase-san> cwillu money
<solrize> steph-n hmmm do you hear a click once a minute?
<jtravnick> l3dx, it all depends my laptop locked up while doing the upgrade but worked fine after a hard reboot as my desktop went all the way through the upgrade with no problems but when I booted up my video card was messed wound up doing a clean install on it
<Steph-N> no it doesn't sound like the HD are acutally being read but the light stays solid regardless
<TimMatrix> Greetings to you all.
<cwillu> Chase-san, free tip:  don't work for places that won't spend 100 dollars on critical infrastructure :p
<cwillu> Chase-san, it's not worth the frustration
<cwillu> Chase-san, but anyways :p
<Chase-san> cwillu, not work heh, home
<Chase-san> cwillu, I would be so outta there if my work was this dumb
<TimMatrix> I would be appreciated if anyone could help me on a step-by-step on how to get the wireless working on a Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 Laptop?
<ciro> i have a problem in mounting my device sdb1 ... if i try to mount it console says me that device doesnt exist ... but im sure it exists because fdisk -l says so ... i noticed if i try to format or control file system trought gparted i can mount it .. and a file named sdb1 is created in /dev ... when i reboot and try to mount the same hd console says me that device doesnt exist and sdb1 file in /dev is deleted ... who can help me please?
<Chase-san> cwillu, it just happened I have about 4 unused boards and boxes and about a dozen eathernet cards, and I thought.. free switch
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> okay :)
<TimMatrix> ﻿I would be appreciated if anyone could help me on a step-by-step on how to get the wireless working on a Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 Laptop?
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound on Ubuntu hardy. I have only sound when I put my headphones
<Chase-san> cwillu, will there be any issues with traffic routing?
<cwillu> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ should get you started
<solrize> that sounds like your speakers are disconnected
<cwillu> Chase-san, nat is pretty transparent outbound
<cwillu> Chase-san, inbound is trickier, but it's not really a solvable problem in general
<cwillu> automatically at least
<Zyrando> aaahhh... linux+ndiswrapper is driving me crazy ^^
<TimMatrix> Please would anyone help me on a step-by-step on how to get the wireless working on a Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 Laptop?
<Chase-san> cwillu, ahh thanks... yah the inbound is what i'm worried about
<sidelil> excuse me, I have an HP remote in which some keys are already working (even from GRUB), but other are not. How can I configure the missing ones? This remote is not listed in lirc... thank you
<Wolf23> helpers, how can i know the exact path of the dvd here please ->  growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=8 -Z /dev/dvd=/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img
<Chase-san> cwillu, why I wanted to avoid doing a nat.
<Alath> Tim, I'm also having trouble with wireless networks
<cwillu> Chase-san, you only have one ip though
<danbhfive> TimMatrix: have you tried the wifi docs?
<Chase-san> cwillu not really an option though
<Arelis> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Zyrando> me2 having problems with Wirless network ^^
<TimMatrix> Alath: what laptop u got?
<cwillu> there's no other way to do it, other than moving to a proxy
<Arelis> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Alath> Compaq Presario C500US
<cwillu> and moving to a proxy isn't networking anymore really :p
<TimMatrix> danbhive Already tried that
<TimMatrix> hence asking for step-by-step
<cwillu> Chase-san, did you get that?
<cwillu> Chase-san, the nat bit?
<Alath> Tim, when I try to connect. It causes my entire modem/router to shut off.
<Chase-san> cwillu, yah
<danbhfive> !tab > TimMatrix use tabs to types names, makes everyone's life easier
<luke_a> does anyone know how to add a UTC based clock under 'locations' in the clock applet in hardy?
<Chase-san> cwillu, so that tut covers firewalling aswell
<Alath> Thus the connection to the internet does not work.
<Alath> If I connect wired.. ethernet. I'm fine of course.
<cwillu> Chase-san, nat is basically a firewall to begin with
<empty_foo> woot! about to begin install on dell inspiron 1300 with bcm43xx
<cwillu> Chase-san, so it should
<Chase-san> cwillu, thanks
<cwillu> np
<Wolf23> helpers,  i got from here ->  growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=8 -Z /dev/dvd=/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img , --> :-( unable to open64("/dev/dvd/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<Chase-san> cwillu, I might have another question, but thats it for now, don't wanna push the limits of the technology to much.
<cwillu> Chase-san, just remember:  default-deny is your friend
<cwillu> Chase-san, what's the other question?
<Chase-san> cwillu, default-deny?
<Slart> Wolf23: you can't open a file like that.. from a  device
<Alath> On top of the wireless connection being quite weird. The touch pad and built in keyboard doesn't work. Even though it worked on the Live CD run.
<Chase-san> cwillu, thats a new one to me.
<Slart> Wolf23: you have to mount the device somewhere
<busungen> someone knows somethign about tacitcal ops in wine
<cwillu> Chase-san, it's a mindframe
<TimMatrix> Alath:  Okay, but that does not address the issue.   My wife is fed up with Windows Vista and wants to have a try on Ubuntu.  So, I have made a dual-boot, just in case.   I'm now running Ubuntu 8.04 on this laptop, but the internet connection is via Ethernet.  As this laptop cannot see Wireless Device, despite this laptop does have wireless capability as it has been used when under Vista.
<Wolf23> Slart:  how can i do that ?
<cwillu> Chase-san, don't filter out bad.  Block everything, and filter out good
<Slart> Wolf23: see that first part of the path-.. /dev/dvd... that's a device.. not where the files are stored
<hcoal_> Can anyone help with a "Connection Refused" error I get when trying to logon to MSN messenger using pidgin/amsn?
<Slart> Wolf23: find out where the dvd is mounted.. probably /media/dvd or something like that
<cwillu> TimMatrix, what wireless chipset?
<Chase-san> cwillu, yah that seems the most secure
<Alath> Well, I hate Vista too. I'll probably just downgrade to XP. However, the issue of wireless network for you is that the driver is missing or not enabled. Something along those lines.
<TimMatrix> cwillu: HOw do I find that out?
<Wolf23> Slart:  how can i find this friend? just tell me coz i am newbie
<Slart> Wolf23: oh.. wow.. I need coffee.. I didn't read properly..
<cwillu> TimMatrix, lspci | grep -i net
<cwillu> TimMatrix, pastebin the output of that
<Alath> Ubuntu detects USB devices and their drivers.. but apparently not the crap built in with my laptop. I assume its probably the same issue for you too.
<cwillu> !pastebin | TimMatrix
<ubottu> TimMatrix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> Wolf23: but something is wrong with that command line.. where did you find it?
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound on Ubuntu hardy. I have only sound when I put my headphones
<Wolf23> Slart:  i read it from a website
<Slart> Wolf23: aha.. read that website again.. closely.. check for typos etc
<Wolf23> Slart:  i lost that site :( , so i connect to here to get a help
<sortudo_78> i would like to help somebody, has anybody hare that wants to know sonthing that i know how to explain?
<clee-saan> hi, i can't select a resolution bigger than 800x600 anymore, although i usually use 1024*780 and it works just fine.
<sortudo_78> kkk
<TimMatrix> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/d1278bfdf
<Slart> Wolf23: well.. I've never used growisofs.. use google or ask the room again.
<sidewalk> how do i setup which directory to be shown as "Desktop" ?
<Wolf23> Slart:  ok
<sidewalk> using gnome
<window_cleaner> clee-saan pastebin your xorg.conf
<clee-saan> window_cleaner:  okay, where do i find my xorg.conf ?
<Wolf23> helpers,  can anyone help me for this please!!! ->  growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=8 -Z /dev/dvd=/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img , --> :-( unable to open64("/dev/dvd/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  Sorry, should have used Ubuntu's pastebin.  DO you want me to do this again?
<window_cleaner> clee-saan /etc/X11/xorg.conf   should be it
<alado2> is it possible to make xubuntu to copy files in an alphabetical order? right now it seems pretty random, for example if i highlight 20 files
<cwillu> TimMatrix, no, that's fine
<feaks> Hi, I have a small problem. My Desktop is randomly not loading. I can "fix" this easily by relogging or doing a gdm restart. Is it a "known bug" or something ? (i didn't find anything on the forums)
<alado2> copy them to another folder, for example my mp3 player
<cwillu> TimMatrix, do you have an eletronic board'ish looking icon near the clock?
<Ward1983> bazhang, sbackup fucked up my drive..........
<clee-saan> window_cleaner: to pastebin something means to delete it, right ?
<Ward1983> bazhang, its 100percent full now while i only tried to make a backup over ssh
<cwillu> !pastebin | clee-saan,
<ubottu> clee-saan,: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ward1983> bazhang, any suggerstions?
<feaks> (by Desktop not loading i mean, no icons, no background, no right clic on the background, no nothing...)
<clee-saan> oh
<clee-saan> yeah
<clee-saan> phew
<TimMatrix> cwillu: Yes, two terminals looking.   Cos it's connected via Ethernet.  But when I click the icon, it shows only two things: Wired Network and Configuration.  THat's it.  No wireless.
<bazhang> Ward1983: what happerned and please watch language
<nonozone> ?
<roxahris> I'm trying to compile Gens, but it won't make!
<clee-saan> window_cleaner:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9739/ here it is
<cwillu> TimMatrix, go to System | Administration | Driver Setup
<roxahris> I mean, make won't work! I keep getting errors!
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  Okay.
<cwillu> TimMatrix, if it shows up in there, just follow the prompts and reboot
<xazax> hi
<Alath> I'd ask my ISP for help with this issue but I doubt they know much about Ubuntu.
<Ward1983> bazhang, you recommended sbackup to me last night to backup the disk of my old comp to my new comp, it seemed nice, i ONLY tried the option with ssh, it didnt work and my old harddrive is COMPLETELY full
<dutch201> my nautilus closes and restarts if i select list view, anyone know where to look?
<Ward1983> bazhang, so sbackup successfully made it impossible to login !
<Ward1983> bazhang, its the worst software i've ever ever seen
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound on Ubuntu hardy. I have only sound when I put my headphones
<roxahris> Can anyone help?
<Ward1983> bazhang, i dunno where to look for the data or anything,m i didnt set it up to backup on my harddisk
<bazhang> Ward1983: what did you do? what instructions did you follow
<feaks> so, anyone ever heard of this no desktop/black background random issue? (i know at least one other person with the same problem, both compiz and nvidia users)
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  INteresting...  IT says that Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL) is enabled and the status is "In Use".   Also, there's another entry that reads:  Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards which is enabled, and the status says "In Use".
<Ward1983> bazhang, sbackup is kindof self-explaining i just used the ssh option, filledi n correct ip, user and pass, pressed the test button, and pressed backup now
<Ward1983> bazhang, directory to backup being /
<dutch201> I need some help: my nautilus closes and restarts if i select list view, anyone know where to look?
<TimMatrix> cwillu: rebooting won't have any effect.  still cannot see wireless device.
<bazhang> Ward1983: please show the instructions you used
<Ward1983> bazhang, none, ffs
<bazhang> Ward1983: you did it without fully understanding how to use it?
<Alath> I don't mind waiting, but I would like to know in advance if my issue sounds familiar in anyway. If it sounds fixable or w/e. Wireless router thats built in does not operate, neither does the keyboard and mouse. When I plug a USB network adaptor in, since USB devices work.. and try to connect to the internet with that.. the connection loads and loads. If I watch my modem/router lights while i attempt to connect.. the thing shuts off.. power li
<clee-saan> can anyone tell me why i can't use a res bigger than 800*600 (though 1024*740 used to work just fine) anymore ? Here's a pastebin of xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9739/
<Ward1983> bazhang, not at all i fully understand it
<trebaruna> I'd like to get a backup script to run daily and output to a (custom) log. Anacron seems to work but the output function does not work. Cron works and gives output, but will only run if the machine is on at the specified time. Any way to make it fully work?
<cwillu> Ward1983, where did you tell it to back up to?
<Ward1983> bazhang, i read every tab from the GUI, and it was very clear to me, so i tried backupping over ssh with it
<che__>  attempt to connect.. the thing shuts ff
<cwillu> TimMatrix, can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<Alath> Yes
<Ward1983> cwillu, ward:mypassword@192.168.2.5/mydirectory
<Alath> The router shuts off if i try to connect in Ubuntu
<Ward1983> cwillu, 192.168.2.5 being the new comp
<arehm> ﻿allrighty then.   had vbox working fine. got silly and updated video drivers, enabled desktop effects and tried to get compwiz working. then found out when i booted xp up under vbox all i saw was black. When i close vbox's vm, i can see that windows is running, but if i hit cancel i'm back to a black screen. switched out of compwiz, no change, tried to (think i succeeded) uninstall the new video drivers, same problem.   suggestions?
<TimMatrix> cwillu: what command should I use with dmesg?
<Alath> its a 2Wire Modem and Router.
<dutch201> dmesg is a command
<cwillu> TimMatrix, just type dmesg > ~/dmesg-output , and then upload that file
<Alath> 1700hw i believe
<cwillu> Ward1983, sorry, 192.168.2.5 was the target?
<Ward1983> bazhang, so no suggestions?
<dutch201> my nautilus closes and restarts if i select list view, anyone know where to look?
<window_cleaner> clee-saan I can only suggest you reconfigure your xserver: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ward1983> cwillu, ward:mypassword@192.168.2.5/mydirectory
<Alath> I would like to make use of a Linux OS such as Ubuntu since the processor in this machine is a piece of trash Celeron.
<cwillu> Ward1983, ...
<cwillu> Ward1983, that was the target or the source?
<Alath> Vista kills this laptop. Just having a video chat on the internet.. or voice chat even.. can lag this machine. It is pathetic
<Ward1983> cwillu, the target offcourse :s
<marines[testy]> hi there
<TimMatrix> cwillu: as I am not familiar with CLI, the terminal came up with a response: bash: /home/tim: Is a directory
<roxahris> I'm trying to compile Gens, but make gets a lot of errors.. can anyone help? I've pastebin'd the output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9740/
<Alath> If I don't run anything, Vista is still a slow crappy OS. Its always running crap that im not using.
<cwillu> TimMatrix, what did you type exactly?
<Ward1983> where does sbackup place its stuff standard because i have no clue where to ge and look for it
<Toaster`> Morning all.  Is there a way to see what libs an executable file is calling?  I need to see if I have to acquire different ones for a program that used to run in 7.10 but doesn't in 8.04.
<TimMatrix> exactly the same as you told me:  dmesg > ~>/dmesg-output
<cwillu>  dmesg > ~/dmesg-output
<marines> could you answer me on one question? what contains dvd edition of hardy?
<cwillu> one two many >'s
<cwillu> too
<dutch201> tim lose the second less then
<Alath> Now I know Ubuntu can be useful for my basic usage. Thus eliminating how often i have to use Windows if any. But if I'm unable to use the built in keyboard/touchpad & wireless adaptor. As well as having issues connecting with a working wireless adaptor. Then where does this leave me eh?
<john_doe> I keep getting corrupt packages on the i386 alternate cd. The md5 sum is ok. any known issues?
<Alath> I don't even know if the issues
<TimMatrix> cwillu: done.  So, I open that file on my home directory, cut and paste it to pastebin?
<Alath> If the issues im having, are resolvable.
<roxahris> Can anyone help me? Or do I need to go elsewhere?
<Alath> Things could be too proprietory.
<cwillu> Ward1983, how much data was on the original machine?  (df -h will tell you)
<AS-1> What do you need
<cwillu> TimMatrix, yes
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  Okay, stand by.....
<tonyyarusso> roxahris: what's Gens?
<Skiessi> !info libgsl0
<ubottu> Package libgsl0 does not exist in hardy
<roxahris> Genesis emulator,
<Dr_willis> roxahris,  have you ever compiled anything under linux/ubuntu befor?
<roxahris> Yep.
<tonyyarusso> roxahris: ah.  Well, it is possible that that particular program is still 32-bit only, but the things in the repos you won't need to worry about.
<AS-1> Byeeee
<bergquist> I have a problem with heron... if I close my laptop lid on my X60 the backlight turns off and all that, but when I open the lid again the LCD screen is completely turned off... and yes, I've googled.. I usually find what I am looking for but not this time
<arehm> anyone up for some vbox help?
<roxahris> Oh, okay. The thing is, I can't find it in the repos...
 * roxahris goes to look
<tonyyarusso> roxahris: Check the README and such for Gens and see if it mentions supported archs.
<cwillu> Ward1983, /mydirectory should be where it wrote everything, if that's what you specified
<dutch201> my nautilus closes and restarts if i select list view, anyone know where to look?
<TimMatrix> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9741/
<roxahris> doesn't say anything about arches
<Dr_willis> roxahris,   You are not on a 64bit disrto are you?  You might want to check the Gens webpage/forums also.
<cwillu> TimMatrix, one sec
<bergquist> arehm: what do u need?
<roxahris> I think it's 64bit, yeah.
<Alath> Is the issue I'm having already covered in documentation, because apparently I'm being avoided like I'm asking something dumb.
<marines> anybody?
<roxahris> But everything else has compiled...
<chell> how do I figure out which sound device my USB headset is?
<European-African> he, just installed nvidia-glx-new from restricted devices, if I am to install envy do i have to uninstall the driver I have already got?
<arehm> bergquist: allrighty then.   had vbox working fine. got silly and updated video drivers, enabled desktop effects and tried to get compwiz working. then found out when i booted xp up under vbox all i saw was black. When i close vbox's vm, i can see that windows is running, but if i hit cancel i'm back to a black screen. switched out of compwiz, no change, tried to (think i succeeded) uninstall the new video drivers, same problem.   suggestions?
<Dr_willis> roxahris,  a lot of emulators use assembly code for some parts. thats not very portable from 64 to 32bit disrtos.
<Lynet> roxahris: "cast from pointer to integer of different size
<Dr_willis> roxahris,  this sounds like your issue.
<Lynet> roxahris: That sounds like a 32bit/64bit issue to me.
<sidewalk> i have two disks under ubuntu which occassionally change /dev/devicename with eachother
<sidewalk> how do i setup these in a good way for /etc/fstab ?
<ubuntu156> ﻿hello
<ubuntu156> ﻿i have 2 hdd's -- windows xp on the primary (/dev/sda) and ubuntu on the secondary (/dev/sdb)
<clee-saan> window_cleaner: i reconfigured xorg.conf, and i did select all the resolutions i wanted to use, but i still can't select anything else than 800*600 and 600*400
<bergquist> arehm: what gfx card?
<ubuntu156> ﻿i tried to install grub onto the MBR, but no luck
<ubuntu156> ﻿i do not get the grub screen, it automatically starts to boot up windows
<arehm> ati mobility something or the other
<arehm> Dell D610 laptop
<roxahris> Damn...
<cwillu> TimMatrix,  unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<European-African> re, just installed nvidia-glx-new from restricted devices, if I am to install envy do i have to uninstall the driver I have already got?
<cwillu> sidewalk, don't use device names to mount things
<arehm> bergquist, to be clear, it did work fine before i screwed with it this morning
<BluntBox> sidewalk: use there UUIDs "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid" and use them in fstab instead of the /dev/whatever mountpoints
<cwillu> sidewalk, use uuids
<bergquist> arehm: hardy or gutsy?
<roxahris> So there's no way I can get Gens on here?
<arehm> hardy
<Lynet> roxahris: I'd ask on the forum/mailing list for the program and ask if it is known to complile ok on 64bit.
<TimMatrix> cwillu: so what should we do next?
<roxahris> Hmm, okay.
<cwillu> sce
<cwillu> sec
<sidewalk> cwillu: how do i setup uuids?
 * roxahris goes to register an account :o
<clee-saan> window_cleaner: okay nevermind, i'll take care of it later, but thanks anyway.
<Toaster`> Morning all.  Is there a way to see what libs an executable file is calling?  I need to see if I have to acquire different ones for a program that used to run in 7.10 but doesn't in 8.04.
<bergquist> arehm: ok... if you try to start another vm that is not xp... what happens?
<Alath> Ok I'm just wondering. What is the point of this IRC channel? Does anyone get anything out of helping people here or is this all free voluntary labor? I'm just curious?
<sidewalk> hold on
<bergquist> Toaster`: ldd filename
<arehm> no idea, only have one....give me a sec....
<cwillu> Alath, afaik, all volunteer
<Toaster`> bergquist: Awesome, thanks
<cwillu> Alath, there might be devs around who get paid, but I don't think anybody is actually paid to be here
<bergquist> Toaster`: np
<Alath> So what do I have to do to find someone helpful?
<Alath> Sell my ass? <_<
<cwillu> TimMatrix, you aren't on an eeepc by any chance?
<Dr_willis> roxahris,  you may want to check out some of the other sega emulators out there. or run gens  windows version with wine perhaps
<ubuntu156> ﻿i have 2 hdd's -- windows xp on the primary (/dev/sda) and ubuntu on the secondary (/dev/sdb)
<ubuntu156> i tried to install grub onto the MBR, but no luck
<ubuntu156> i do not get the grub screen, it automatically starts to boot up windows
<Ward1983> cwillu, for some magical reason it put everything on the same HD as the one being backupped
<Ward1983> cwillu, yet i set everything correct
<TimMatrix> Nope.  It's a Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 Laptop.
<ubuntu156> could someone help on that ^^ -- i tried various forum links
<ruudboy> I need winXP installed next to Ubuntu. I guess it will mess up the MBR when I do. What is the easiest way to get the grub back after I installed XP?
<Ward1983> cwillu, since sbackup did stuff i didnt set it up for i dont know where the @$#@$@ data is
<bergquist> arehm: have you tried rebuildning you vboxdrv?
<bil9000> I know this isn't a question, but bear with me. I stayed up all night scouring through every samba-oriented howto I could find. I put together the necessary files piece by piece over the last 2-3 days. Just now, my smb.conf file passed the "hdparm" test and I was sure it was too good to be true, but I restarted and gave accessing the share from my windows laptop a try and it worked the _very_first_time_ - I am overjoyed.
<ubuntu156> reinstall grub on mbr ruudboy
<bil9000> thank you guys for being such wonderful people.
<Alath> If someone does not help me, the weasel god NAWN is going to be extremely upset and burn you all alive!
<moDumass> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<moDumass>   << any idea how to get around this one?
<ruudboy> ubuntu156 Thanx, how exactly? With the live cd?
<ubuntu156> grub-install /dev/hda or .../sda
<arehm> bergquist: same thing, black display. If i hit the X to close it then i can see a bw crappy image of what's happening in the vm, if i cancel the "close" then back to black.   rebuilding?
<ompaul> !guidelines | Alath (now be nice)#
<ubottu> Alath (now be nice)#: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<theDtTvB2> How do I lock screen using command line?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  Funnily, I've been thinking of buying an eeePC in a few months time, but since as you mentioned it, it made me think, "Hang on, would the wireless thing be a problem under Ubuntu??"
<cwillu> heh
<ruudboy> Thanx ubuntu156
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  thanks for the link.  Reading it now....
<ubuntu156> ruudboy: nps
<TimMatrix> cwillu: this is for eeePC.  Not Toshiba Satellite Pro L40.
<cwillu> TimMatrix, same chipset :p
<omer> can somebody help me about  nvidia graphic card on ubuntu 8.04
<ubuntu156> ﻿﻿i have 2 hdd's -- windows xp on the primary (/dev/sda) and ubuntu on the secondary (/dev/sdb)
<ubuntu156> i tried to install grub onto the MBR, but no luck
<ubuntu156> i do not get the grub screen, it automatically starts to boot up windows
<bergquist> arehm: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv rebuild (i think)
<TimMatrix> cwillu: really?  That news to me.  Okay, will try to follow this documentation.  I'll let you know if it works.
<BluntBox> Alath, what is the problem?
<cwillu> ubuntu156, ypi
<bergquist> arehm: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv rebuild" (i think)
<cwillu> ubuntu156, you'll have to make sure your bios is booting off the right drive, or install grub onto the windows partition
<ubuntu156> there is no grub to boot into linux
<ubuntu156> i tried grub-install /dev/sda
<ubuntu156> but no luck
<cwillu> TimMatrix, atheros ar242x
<ompaul> theDtTvB2, Screen can password-lock your console see http://www.linux.com/feature/44366  for more pointers to more places
<arehm> bergquist: stop, start, restart, or status are it's options
<xaziva> Hey, I want some help how to mount a localnet work NTFS SMB SHARE auto in a folder
<sidewalk> if i use reiserfs instead of ext3 on a disk, is it just to change from ext3 to reiserfs in /etc/fstab ?
<speedee> hello
<arehm> bergquist: stanby.....google is my friend
<speedee> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ubuntu156> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ubuntu156>  is the error i get
<kakoonia> Hi all...
<TimMatrix> cwillu: being fairly new to Linux's native Unix commands, I am flummoxed by the complicated comments from this site you gave me.
<Alath> BluntBox, currently the keyboard/mouse and other built in devices like Wireless adaptor.. seem to be disabled once Linux is loaded. I temporarily plug in a USB mouse and keyboard, and a USB network adaptor. I'll solve that issue soon, but the next issue is the biggest one. When I try to connect to my internet, it loads until it fails and it causes my lights on modem/router too shut off. The modem//router will reboot, and reboot until the conne
<xaziva> how to mount smb://boden/pfilm/ as /home/jonathan/boden
<simNIX> sidewalk; no the partition also needs to be formated reiser
<digitalspaghetti> Has anyone had any issues with Firefox 3 causing X to freeze for a few seconds?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, it's not a how-to, it's the current progress on the bug report :p
<ubuntu156> ubuntu is installed on hda1,4 and i installed grub onto that and worked... but i could not see the grub menu
<TimMatrix> cwillu: ok
<ubuntu156> digitalspaghetti:  yep
<moDumass> hey all, installed privoxy, can use internet through browser and mesenger apps, but synaptic cant connect, any ideas?
<digitalspaghetti> i've only noticed it in the past few days since upgrading to 8.04, it didn't happen at first, but now when i do animations in javascript, it freezes :(
<sidewalk> simNIX: it is formatted and done, but is it only to change it the "ext3" in /etc/fstab to "reiserfs" instead ?
<TimMatrix> cwillu: so it is still ongoing bug and there is nothing I can do about this?
<Ergo^> guys, what is the most versatile player for linux ?
<Ergo^> totem is not recognizing subtitle encodings :(
<ubuntu156> digitalspaghetti:  thats due to the beta version i guess since it's on 3.0b5
<moDumass> Ergo go VLC
<digitalspaghetti> k, i'll downgrade back to 2.x
<ubuntu156> there are still some issues..
<cwillu> TimMatrix, that said, if you run the commands from comment ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489/comments/5 ), it might just work, alternatively, you'll need to use an ndiswrapper solution, which is a bit tricky to set up
<ubuntu156> ok
<cwillu> !ndiswrapper | TimMatrix
<ubottu> TimMatrix: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182489 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Atheros wireless (AR5007) not working on ASUS Eee PC" [High,Confirmed]
<arehm> bergquist: no luck, can't figure out how to rebuild..... tried your command and tried setup (found via google)
<linux_user400354> what is temp3 when using lm_sensors?
<Pir8> Does anyone use pyTube?
<ubuntu156> does anyone know of a guide for grub installation with 2 hdd's where windows is on sda and linux is on sdb
<raviou2> Anyone know which nvidia driver package I should use for a geforce4?
<Pir8> ubuntu156, have you checked www.howtoforge.com ?
<simNIX> sidewalk; yes ext3 for that partion in /etc/fstab needs reiser there but Im not sure if reiser needs 0, 1 or 2 on the end
<milos_> omer, what nvidia card do you have?
<ubuntu156> Pir8:  will do that, have been lurking on the forums and other websites
<ubuntu156> let me have a  go
<ubuntu156> gimme 2 mibns
<ubuntu156> mins*
<bennyf11> Hello, Im trying to get a broadcom wireless pci card working on 8.04.. having MAJOR issues can some1 help
<Alath> mine is broadcom too i believe
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  i'll attempt the one that u have just sent me, the website link.  Stand by....
<simNIX> google on fstab reiser shows; http://linuxreviews.org/sysadmin/filesystems/#toc4
<Alath> benny.. what are your issues?
<cwillu> bennyf11, undo everything you've done so far, any modifications to /etc/modules, blacklisting, etc
<fdr> Hello! I have an old ubuntu 7.04 to upgrade... the website recommends using the GUI to pass to 7.10 and then 8.04 -- can I also use do-release-upgrade to do so?
<cwillu> bennyf11, reboot
<bennyf11> im sort of a noob
<cwillu> bennyf11, install b43-fwcutter, follow the prompts, reboot again
<cwillu> bennyf11, and then if it still doesn't work, come back and bug me :p
<Alath> b43-fwcutter.. sounds familiar.. what the heck is that?
<bennyf11> :P
<cwillu> Alath, grabs the firmware blob for broadcom cards automatically
<Alath> shoit
<msingh> on 8.04 amd64 i have no "Shared Folders" entry in the System menu .. and if i start it manually "Add" is greyed out
<msingh> anyone run into this problem?
<Alath> how do i install that? :O
<Ergo^> when i want to have best flash support should i use flash from adobe or some alternatives ?
<pajamian> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<cwillu> Alath, uh, the package is b43-fwcutter, like I said :p
<European-African> just installed nvidia-glx-new from restricted devices, if I am to install envy do i have to uninstall the driver I have already got?
<daning> cwillu: I use ubuntu 8.04 and my wireless card is 3495abg in ibm x60 box. My wireless card work well sometime only.
<simNIX> sidewalk - google also shows me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83283
<ubuntu156> ok howtoforge isnt helpful
<cwillu> European-African, do not use envy if at all possible
<Alath> So b43-fwcutter comes with Ubuntu?
<European-African> cwillu: why
<xazax> hi can anybody help me to setup my vga?
<solrize> any idea what package the getc man page is in?  i've installed every gcc package i can find, and "man getc" still doesn't work.
<albech> is it possible to disable touchpad in gnome for a certain time after a key is pressed to prevent touching it accidentally?
<ubuntu156> just a question -- say if i do a reinstall -- this time creating a /boot partition and install grub onto it, will i get a working grub splash screen?
<cwillu> European-African, because you'll get no support in here if it breaks (and it _will_ cause problems on the next distribution release)
<daning> cwillu: sometime the wireless is very slow.
<ubuntu156> the /boot will beo n the secondary hdd, win is on the primary
<bazhang> TimMatrix: this is for the eeepc?
<cwillu> daning, chipset?
<daning> cwillu: any suggestion?
<void^> solrize: manpages-dev
<solrize> albech there is a huge open bug about that
<solrize> void^, thanks!!
<digitalspaghetti> grr, i've downgraded to Firefox 2, and now I can't install any extensions :/
<albech> solrize: ohh its a bug?
<daning> cwillu: wait a minute. let me check.
<cwillu> digitalspaghetti, why did you do something silly like that?
<European-African> cwillu: does the restricted devices install all the necessary driver for nvidia 8500 gt?
<cwillu> European-African, yes
<Myrtti> !envy | European-African
<cwillu> well,
<ubottu> European-African: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<cwillu> probably
<digitalspaghetti> cwillu, because Firefox 3 freezes X under 8.04
<Alath> ok. this "fireware grabber" that you speak of. It was THERE when I ran Ubuntu on Live CD. It is not there when it is installed. D:
<solrize> albech, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/47971
<cwillu> digitalspaghetti -> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<cwillu> maybe
<digitalspaghetti> i'm doing javascript development, and it's un-usable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47971 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "synaptics touch pad(laptop) clicks too easily" [Critical,Confirmed]
<hcoal_> I can't connect to MSN using Pidgin/Kopete/aMSN in Ubuntu.  It works fine in Windows.  Can anyone help me?
<European-African> ok, thanx to all
<slav> hi!
<laeg> if i reinstall ubuntu and set my current /home partition as /home (without selecting format) - will it recognise my old files instead of replacing them?
<solrize> i love the second to last comment in that bug where the commenter cranks it up to critical
<cwillu> laeg, it should give the option
<arehm> bergquist: any ideas?
<slav> who can help me with SSH problem , please ?
<cwillu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jtravnick> ok how come if I want to share a folder all I get is it wanting to install windows network sharing service? isnt that samba? realy dont want to use samba for an all linux network
<laeg> cwillu: i'm using the 7.04 install cd. it tells me it found no user accounts to import
<cwillu> laeg, try a newer cd
<balle_> !roaming
<ubottu> Factoid roaming not found
<laeg> cwillu: that isn't an option i'm afraid
<cwillu> laeg, 7.10 at worst, preferably 8.04
<cwillu> why not?
<balle_> what can the roaming mode option in the network do?
<laeg> i have no way to download it, i'm reinstalling because i messed up with internet with an openvpn perl script
<cwillu> laeg, download and burn it from the livecd session :p
<cwillu> you can mount the old partitions
<Alath> So no one has any idea at all why when i try to connect in Ubuntu.. it causes the modem/router to restart.
<slav> when I try to login by SSH I get " RSA modulus too small: 512"
<slav> what's up ?
<slav> and this issue only when I try to log in Cisco
<slav> in any Linux server is ok
<TimMatrix> cwillu: done as instructed.  It says that it needs rebooting.  So, let's hope this works....  back in 5-10 mins.
<cwillu> Alath, sounds like a router problem to be honest;  however
<laeg> cwillu: i have no discs :(
<cwillu> Alath, in the router, try forcing the wireless speed to a particular speed
<Alath> I can connect to the router in Windows.
<laeg> cwillu: the last reinstall was supposed to be the last! :D
<ompaul> laeg, you live in ram?
<roxahris> Okay, another question
<cwillu> lol
<kane77> what is some good photo management program? f-spot is great but it does not detect duplicates :(
<laeg> i've reinstalled like 10 times in the past few weeks
<cwillu> laeg, okay
<slav> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cwillu> laeg, just do a normal install, home partition on the normal drive
<roxahris> How can I use my Nintendo Wi-Fi Connector as a wireless reciever?
<laeg> i have two partitions
<TimMatrix> cwillu: BRB. Hope this works.  I will let you know later.
<European-African> you should see, I am playing a pink floyd song called gnome:)
<cwillu> laeg, and then after it's installed, boot into recovery, modify fstab to mount /home, and delete the existing folders in /home
<cwillu> TimMatrix, good luck :p
<feaks> digitalspaghetti: you need to uninstall firefox 3 and clean the .mozilla directory in your home if you want firefox 2 extensions to work, i had the same problem
<laeg> cwillu: 3 even - / and /swap and /home
<laeg> cwillu: what about my files?
<pajamian> laeg: my son's computer is like that.  I seem to have to reinstall ubuntu on it on a monthly basis.
<Alath> Well.. apparently this is not going to get solved.
<cwillu> laeg, don't partition
<raviou2> ~I want to tell you a story... About a little man.. If I can...~
<cwillu> just wipe the / partition, tell it to ignore your old home partition
<laeg> cwillu: that's what i currently have
<laeg> cwillu: but my home folder is in the / volume now
<bazhang> Alath: what is the issue
<cwillu> laeg, and you have stuff you need to keep on it?
<cwillu> :(
<laeg> cwillu: ya
<laeg> well on the /home partition
 * cwillu smacks laeg 
<cwillu> start making sense please :p
<laeg> cwillu: i think if i reinstall specifiying my old /home partition as /home (but not seclecting format) it may work
<bazhang> roxahris: your Wii as a wifi receiver?
<Alath> IF I connect via ethernet to the router, it connects to the net just fine. If i try to connect through wireless, it does not connect and my modem/router reboots. If I connect wirelessly in Windows Vista though, it is fine.
<cwillu> laeg, you'll have to recreate the account, after
<roxahris> No...
<cwillu> if you had more than one
<pajamian> laeg: yes, it should, just make sure you don't have it set to format.
<bazhang> alath this is what card-->chipset please
<Grandia> ubuntu have any issues running under vmware?
<laeg> cwillu, pajamian: ok guys, we shall see! ty :D
<bazhang> Grandia: not if done properly
<cwillu> Alath, did you get that bit about forcing the wireless speed on the router?
<Lynet> Grandia: Works fine for me, remeber to install the vmware-tools.
<roxahris> I read that you can use the Wi-Fi Connector as a wireless receiver... and I want to try and see if it works better than my current one.
<Ward1983> bazhang, it defaulted to /var/backup for some silly reason (im 100percent confident i set it to the ssh dir)
<Alath> cwillu, you are telling me things that make no sense.
<cwillu> Alath, that's fine, just do them :p
<mosno> argh! what is thrashing my disk..? how can i tell for sure?
<cwillu> Alath, what type of router?
<ubuntu156> guys got no luck...
<cwillu> dlink?
<Lynet> Grandia: You won't get 3d accel, though. And to get xvideo support, you need workstation 6.5 beta and the latest xorg vmware driver.
<Alath> 2wire 1700HW
<bazhang> Ward1983: my mistake for not providing a link; I always follow a tutorial when doing stuff like that
<Ward1983> bazhang, what guidelines / tutorial would you recommend?
<mosno> zomg could it be Firefox 3 Beta 5?
<Grandia> k
<Vic> hello :D
<Ward1983> bazhang, no problem its just sbackups behaviour thats the problem
<mosno> yes i think it was
<bazhang> alath this is what chipset lspci will tell the card nam e like broadcom etc
 * cwillu goes and parks outside Alath's house with linux laptop, and resets Alath's router every 30 minutes :p
<Alath> bazhang, the adaptors are a built in Broadcom thing.. and the other is Netopia USB adaptor. The Broadcom doesnt seem to have a driver loaded or firmware or w/e. its non existant when Ubuntu runs. The USB Netopia thing or w/e its name is.. it runs but when i try to connect to internet.. yeah issue ;p
<bazhang> hang on Ward1983 let me find a link
<charlie_> when i click on the power button the whole panel and task bar disappear, and the power options(hybernate, standby turn off etc) dont come up
<cwillu> Alath, broadcom needs b43-fwcutter at a bare minimum to work
<Ward1983> bazhang, sure thanx
<cwillu> but aside from that
<Alath> ok.. and where is b43-fwcutter.
<cwillu> you have a router problem, not a linux wireless problem :p
<cwillu> Alath, normal repositories
<Wolf23> helpers,  can anyone help me for this please!!! ->  growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=8 -Z /dev/dvd=/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img , --> :-( unable to open64("/dev/dvd/media/hdb5/dvdimg.img",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<Alath> A router problem. That is why i can connect to my router in every other occasion. ;p
<bazhang> Alath: make sure that windows does not have it set to 'power down this device when shutting down computer' option on for that nic
<daning> cwillu: I run sudo lshw, and the output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/9745/
<ubuntu156> say i want to install linux on a secondary harddisk, i have windows on a primary hdd already installed. during installation of linux, where should i install the grub boot loader, also, is it necessary to create a /boot partition in such a case?
<hcoal_> Pigin won't sign in to MSN for me, can anyone help?
<hcoal_> *pidgin
<Alath> bazhang, where do i do that?
<Grandia> what's LTS in the release name stand for?
<pajamian> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ubuntu156> "let them sleep" the devs that is... :P
<ubuntu156> yep, ubottu is right
<bazhang> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/backup-and-restore-ubuntu-system-using.html Ward1983 here is one; let me find another as well
<uin> hi all
<bazhang> Alath: in windows
<charlie_> ubottu is always right
<Alath> bazhang, i mean where in Windows?
<pajamian> hehehe
<ubuntulover> kill bill gates.org
<ubuntu156> hhee
<ubuntulover> real sitw
<ipei> Hi all
<ubuntulover> real site
<Saint`Dia> Does ubuntu have the ability to mount images, like .bin .cue ?
<Alath> Device Manager?
<ubuntulover> yes
<northstar> What is the default plugin directory for firefox 3 on ubuntu 8.04?
<bazhang> alath in the properties of the device? take a look around--> you are the windows user correct?
<pajamian> Saint`Dia: yes
<Dr_willis> Saint`Dia,  the isofuse (or was it fuseiso) tool lets you do that rather easially.. and its easy to do just .iso also.
<bazhang> ubuntulover: stop that now
<ubuntulover> 2
<ubuntulover> 	
<ubuntulover> 3
<ubuntulover> Kubuntu Developers Meeting
<ubuntulover> Start: 10:00
<ubuntulover> End: 12:00
<FloodBot3> ubuntulover: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cwillu> Alath, (not meaning to flame here) most wireless cards don't have firmware that's available for a linux hacker to player with, precisely because manufacturers are afraid that a rogue user would go and cause routers to die like that.  If a router is dying on connection, it's the routers fault.
<Alath> And tell me
<ubuntulover> whats a floodbot
<ubuntu156> but a real hacker finds his way through
<cwillu> anyways :p
<bazhang> !ot | ubuntulover
<ubottu> ubuntulover: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<feaks> northstar> ~/.mozilla/firefox/ <random profile name>/extensions
<jim> where are the scores for games such as mines stored ?
<Alath> Why would the connection reset only when im using Linux, in wireless connection?
<ubuntulover> WHATS A FLOODBOT???? TELL ME
<ipei> Can anyone please help me with a collision between Creatives X-Fi 32-bit driver and my nVidia Geforce driver 3D-accelerator? :>
<Alath> I can connect wirelessly with no issue from Windows.. or connect WIRED from Linux.
<ubuntu156> most likely router probs...
<Ward1983> bazhang, never mind it worked this time, apperantly its needed to do save configuration first :)
<charlie_> is resizing a partition very risky?
<Alath> How is a router issue going to exist only with Linux, in one type of connection?
<selocol> charlie_: backup your files first and defragment before resizing
<ubuntu156> no that risky, so backup first before you proceed
<Alath> Sounds like the router has a mind of its own and is being selective..
<Ward1983> bazhang, lol great response to ubuntulover
<cwillu> Alath, can you please try forcing the router's wireless speed to a particular speed?  (5mb or so)
<Alath> Or maybe i didnt get the answer i needed.
<bazhang> Ward1983: ah good. was worried for a second.
<jim> Charlie it can be ,
<Alath> And how would I do thaat?
<Saint`Dia> I need to mount a .bin or .cue file, How can I do that, -not- .iso
<pajamian> cwillu: Alath: also has to do with how some wifi cards have the technical capability to be operated outside the frequency and power ranges they are licensed for and the firmware limits that operating range, so the manufacturer wants to keep people from modifying the firmware because thier lawyers think that to allow someone to do so could put the manufacturer in violation of law.
<mlst> is cs 1.6 stream free for linux users ?
<European-African> hey, installed 7.04, upgraded to 2.6.20-16-generic from 2.6.20-15-generic, updated to 7.10 which then installed 2.6.20-14-generic! is that right?
<bazhang> charlie_: if you are worried about that (its not dangerous) you should consider Wubi
<lilg111111> need help with lexmark x2500 printer
<jrib> !iso > Saint`Dia (read the private message from ubotu)
<bazhang> mlst: link?
<jrib> Saint`Dia: use bchunk to convert (see ubotu's link)
<cwillu> Alath, it'd be an option somewhere on the 2wire configuration pages
<Alath> o rly
<Saint`Dia> I DONOT want to mount an .iso image.
<ipei> Can anyone please help me with a collision between Creatives X-Fi 32-bit driver and my nVidia Geforce driver 3D-accelerator? :>
<mlst> bazhang i dont have it
<Saint`Dia> I know how to do that.
<jrib> Saint`Dia: please read before responding
<bazhang> mlst then the answer would be no; and offtopic here thanks
<ubuntu156> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageMounting -- SAint'Dia
<jim> where are the scores for games such as mines stored ?
<ubuntu156> Saint`Dia:
<charlie_> i need more space on my ubuntu partition, so i wanna resize. should i use the one on the ubuntu live cd? or is there a better partitioner
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  I'm back
<European-African> hey, installed 7.04, upgraded to 2.6.20-16-generic from 2.6.20-15-generic, updated to 7.10 which then installed 2.6.20-14-generic! is that right?
<ubuntu156> gparted is fine
<Alath> cwillu, there is no option at all to limit speed.
<bazhang> charlie_: for your purposes the livecd one should do; how space can you give it?
<charlie_> gparted being the one on the live cd?
<clarezoe> my SHMConfig in xorg.conf doesn't work, anyone can help? every time after I restart, it says my resolution is too low and asks me to configure it, but it doens't, so I just choose "continue"; if I choose "config" the xorg.conf file will be changed.
<Ward1983> bazhang, its normal that it doesnt start to write data right away right? it only made the directory and 3 files inside (excludes, packages and ver)
<northstar> feaks> Thanks alot! Got Java working now. =)
<raymond_> hoi gozers
<mosno> can one make a wallpaper span the compiz/nautilus desktop, ie. when it does that compiz switch on two desktops?
<charlie_> i'll need to clean up windows partition and give it another couple of GB
<Ward1983> raymond_, this is #ubuntu not #ubuntu-nl :p
<mosno> that cool speed-slide thing it does
<lilg111111> need help with lexmark x2500 printer
<void^> lilg111111: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark
<moDumass> hey all, for some reason i cant use system update and have tor / privoxy installed at the same time
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  I'm baaaaack.
<bazhang> Ward1983: does that link say anything about that?
<moDumass> any ideas on how to get around this?
<bazhang> moDumass: turn them off
<uin> is there anyway o pm?
<magnetron> moDumass: i know what's wrong
<solrize> is there a channel or other place where thinkpad ubuntu users hang out?
<lilg111111> void^: x
<moDumass> bazhang, how do i turn them off
<cwillu> Alath, is that an older model?  2wire doesn't have a 1700 listed on their site
<magnetron> moDumass: listen to me
<bazhang> !register | uin
<ubottu> uin: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<moDumass> magnetron im listenin
<uin> is there anyway to pm?
<Dr_willis> !tor
<European-African>  hey, installed 7.04, upgraded to 2.6.20-16-generic from 2.6.20-15-generic, updated to 7.10 which then installed 2.6.20-14-generic! is that right?
<ubottu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
 * cwillu hates companies that pretend their old products don't exist
<Alath> HomePortal 1700HW
<bazhang> uin read the link I gave you thanks
<Dr_willis> I thought one had to specifically enable tor/privoxy for specific apps.. How can the apt-get stuff be using it by default?
<magnetron> moDumass: you entered the proxy in System > Preferences > network proxies, right?
<Alath> Its probably 2004-2005.
<feaks> Small problem : My Desktop is randomly not loading on boot (no icons, no wallpaper, black background..) everything else works just fine. I can "fix" this with a relog or a gdm restart but i'd like to know if anyone ever heard of this before ? (i know at least one other person with the same problem, uses compiz and nvidia as me)
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  I wanna say summat to you.....
<moDumass> magnetron i did indeed
<ubuntu156> ﻿say i want to install linux on a secondary harddisk, i have windows on a primary hdd already installed. during installation of linux, where should i install the grub boot loader, also, is it necessary to create a /boot partition in such a case?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, say wha?
<TimMatrix> ﻿cwillu: You're an absolute STAR!!  The wireless WORKS at last, on my Toshiba Satellite Pro L40!!!  A Big Thanks to you!!!
<darklingduck> Hello, can someone help me with installing Wine?
<magnetron> moDumass: network tries to connect with the proxy in that field
<jrib> !wine > darklingduck (read the private message from ubotu)
<cwillu> Alath, yeesh, I can't find anything on it
<umbrualbert> I'm unable to create a share..permissions error
<magnetron> moDumass: i mean, the update service tries to use that proxy. ie tor
<amenado> ubuntu156-> on same partition where ubuntu is installed, not necessarily on the mbr
<European-African> could someone help me, installed 7.04 ubuntu, upgraded to 2.6.20-16-generic from 2.6.20-15-generic, updated to 7.10 which then installed 2.6.20-14-generic! is that right?
<magnetron> moDumass: i set the proxy settings per application instead
<ubuntu156> amenado:  i tried that, but the grub splash does not appear and boots straight into windows
<Ward1983> bazhang, not that i can see no
<moDumass> magnetron yes
<cwillu> Alath, oooo, 1000 series, that could possibly be it :)
<moDumass> magnetron so how do i set system update to bypass the proxy or at least use the proxy?
<amenado> ubuntu156-> thats because you have not modified your menu.lst correctly and also you have to make sure the matching device.map is okay
<ferronica> how do i add window on hardy heron GRUB?
<moDumass> magnetron, thanks for the help btw
<Mimi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<feaks> ubuntu156: try to manually choose on wich hdd it is booting (you should be able to do that with f12 or f11 during startup)
<magnetron> moDumass: clear the system > pref > network proxy setting.
<ferronica> which is installed in my second HDD
<TimMatrix> cwillu: Can't thank you enough.  Really made my day.  You're a credit to IRC Ubuntu room!!!  :-D#
<magnetron> moDumass: set it in firefox instead.
<magnetron> !helpersnack | cwillu
<ubottu> cwillu: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * cwillu eats his cookie
<Mimi> ^^
<cwillu> TimMatrix, glad it worked for you
<ubuntu156> brb
<Ward1983> bazhang, im fairly sure its normal though since /var/backup is still empty
<gop> can aony here access youtube.com
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite Ward1983 dont know if this offers any more info
<gop> any here know if youtube is down
<TimMatrix> bazhang: no, I do not have eeePC, but using the eeePC wireless patch works on a Toshiba Satellite Pro L40, which apparently uses the same Atheros chipset as the one inside eeePC!
<umbrualbert> Does Hardy 32bit support 4Gb Ram
<cbrowne> gop: down for me yeah
<bazhang> TimMatrix: glad to hear c willu got you going. nicely done
<moDumass> magnetron, ive set it to connect to the internet directly
<cbrowne> thanks! I just came in to ask that xD
<jrib> European-African: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gop> cbrowne wow
<Lynet> gop: Down for me too.
<KnopSUf> how can I restart proftpd if it has been started from inetd?
<TimMatrix> yeah, thanks bazhang.
<cbrowne> thank fuck, I thought it was my ISP
<Ward1983> bazhang, looks like thats the same content
<bazhang> cbrowne: language please
<scizzo-> gop: works for me
<cbrowne> apologies
<European-African>  jrib: ok will do, 1 min
<EugZol_> Hey guys
<moDumass> magnetron, but system update still errors
<gop> scizzo- it does
<moDumass> it still tries to connect through localhost
<gop> wow
<Alath> cwillu, how about the other issue. The firmware. How do I install or run that package thing? If I can get the devices working, i can probably just get my ISP to handle the internet crap if it is indeed the router.
<gop> scizzo- how are you acessing it ???
<TimMatrix> leaving this room now.   I thank you all for your super duper help.   If anyone has the same problem, I'd be happy to help!  See ya all soon.  Have a lovely weekend.   Byeeeeee
<balle_> what can the roaming mode option in the network do?
<cwillu> Alath, found the option
<Alath> ok
<Alath> :D
<umbrualbert> ﻿ Does Hardy 32bit support 4Gb Ram
<umbrualbert> ?
<scizzo-> gop: ummmmmm like I always do....with a browser
<xazax> hi could anyone help me to setup my intel 945gm graphics card?
<cwillu> Alath, Home Network | Status at a Glance | Wireless, Edit Settings | Maximum Connection Rate
<EugZol_> does anybody know some great program for taking screenshots? I want to take, crop, resize & convert screenshots fast.
<umbrualbert> I've tried looking for bigmem
<umbrualbert> sudo apt-cache search bigmem
<umbrualbert> no joy
<pajamian> EugZol_: I just use the Print Screen key
<hang3r> EugZol_, PrntScrn ;)
<cwillu> Alath, have you previously tried running ndiswrapper, or done anything with /etc/modules or /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<gop> scizzo- I know how, but using ip or fqdn
<msingh> file sharing is broken in 8.04 for me
<Slart> EugZol_: there is a gnome screenshot app.. it won't resize or such.. but you've got some more options though
<Slart> EugZol_: or just use GIMP
<stib> Hi all. Trying to install Hardy on an old laptop (compaq armada, I think it's a pentium III) and the installer hangs while "configuring system locales". Any clues?
<scizzo-> gop: try video google then
<umbrualbert> ﻿msingh....smb file sharing for me to
<Lynet> gop: Hmm, looks like they have a dns issue, can't resolve youtube.com or www.youtube.com here.
<moDumass> magnetron, in synaptic i set network to "direct connect to the internet" and its still throwing its toys
<cwillu> umbrualbert, you need to run the server kernel
<scizzo-> gop: and see if you can access that....also is it actually the site or the vids?
<gop> Lynet wow
<cwillu> umbrualbert, it'll still only report 3gb, but it will use 4gb (just 3gb max per process)
<EugZol_> Slart: I'm using these now. But I have no pleasure while using Gimp for such tasks. Something lightweight could be better :-(
<gop> 208.65.152.201
<Alath> cwillu- the maximum connect rate thing is not there
<Alath> also.. i have not done anything
<cwillu> Alath, one sec
<gop>  dns1.sjl.youtube.com.   172800  IN      A       208.65.152.201 dns2.sjl.youtube.com.   172800  IN      A       208.65.152.137
<jenda> Anyone have any experience with the HP LJ 3050 or the HP LJ M1120 printers? I'm trying to choose between the two. I'd like the M1120, but the other has better support in Ubuntu.
<exco> hello
<umbrualbert> ﻿cwillu:...mmmm...ok, how do I vverufy this
<cwillu> Alath, can you download http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/2Wire_1000_User_Guide.pdf
<exco> I have a question regarding sd card partitions
<umbrualbert> verify
<cwillu> Alath, and look at page 32, and see if that's the same as you're looking at?
<Alath> ok
<msingh> umbrualbert, wtf is wrong with it? i was using an old beta for a while and it was fine .. they just broke it in the release it seems
<gop> ahhh youtube ip http://208.65.153.251/
<xazax> hi could anyone help me to setup my intel 945gm graphics card?
 * cwillu has really grown to hate 2wire routers since the local isp's started using them a few years ago
<exco> the thing is - I created 2 partitions on an SD-card - but Nautilus still shows previous partitions -
<pajamian> jenda: I always like Brother printers for Linux support myself.
<exco> how can I refresh that information
<umbrualbert> ﻿msingh:...I found smbfs was dropped, -> apt-get install smbfs
<umbrualbert> but this will only fix mounting of smb shares
<KnopSUf> ok how di I restart the inetd so that it could read edits that I have made in the /etc/services file?
<cwillu> umbrualbert, smbfs is deprecated
<European-African> jrib: ok have done: http://pastebin.com/m658d4cdc
<bazhang> wonder if dd-wrt would work on that 2wire router
<jenda> pajamian: I'll check them out.
<jenda> pajamian: thanks
<Alath> cwillu .. different
<umbrualbert> ﻿smbfs is deprecated??
<jenda> pajamian: any particular MFP laser model?
<exco> anybody knows how to force (nautilus?) to reread partition information of an SD-card
<cwillu> umbrualbert, if you're in gnome, just use nautiluses smb:// system (gvfs-fuse will let any old app use gnome urls after you've connected to them via ~/.gvfs)
 * cwillu sighs (Alath, )
<Alath> if the problem is this router.. ill get my ISP to solve it. I need to get that firmware thing taken care of.
<cwillu> Alath, how different?  :p
<Alath> Can you help me with that. ;p
<pajamian> jenda: don't know the laser models, I have the DCP-540CN (inkjet) but they do seem to have great service for Linux, as in GPLed linux drivers for all thier printers.
<cwillu> sure
<Alath> I just need to know how to run it, or where it is. And ill do it
<cwillu> Alath, synaptic, install b43-fwcutter
<msingh> umbrualbert, smbfs is obsolete isnt it?
<jrib> European-African: so run 'sudo apt-get update', then run 'apt-cache policy linux-generic && apt-cache search -n linux generic' and paste the results
<Alath> Synaptic?
<cwillu> aka, apt-get
<umbrualbert> msingh...i think so :(
<W8TAH> Hi -- im using rhythem box player on my hardy install -- i can SEE the music i have shared from my itunes on another comptuer, but i can see to browse and/or play it -- what do i need to change?
<Alath> i have no idea whatt apt-get is
<msingh> umbrualbert, bah :-/ how annoying
<kokito> hi   how i get install  moblock on linux ubuntu 8.04 ?? amd64 bit
<cwillu> umbrualbert, if you _must_ have actual mounts, use cifs (same protocol)
<jenda> pajamian: nevermind - they seem to be rather unavailable on the Czech market :)
<Alath> talk to me like im ignorant
<Alath> cause i am
<esteth_> Does anyone know of any .debs for a PGO optimized firefox3B5 on gutsy?
<Alath> ;)
<pajamian> jenda: oh well :-(
<cwillu> umbrualbert, but if it's just for desktop use, then just use gnome urls
<kokito> hi   how i get install  moblock on linux ubuntu 8.04 ?? amd64 bit
<cwillu> Alath, System | administration | synaptic package manager, find b43-fwcutter, install it, follow the prompts :p
<kokito> ?
<umbrualbert> ﻿cwillu: is there a fix for sharing
<Alath> ok ty
<pajamian> !apt | Alath
<ubottu> Alath: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cwillu> umbrualbert, install samba, and you should have a functional sharing util
<European-African> jrib: ok am in the process
<Alath> cwillu.. im going to try and fix this one issue. thank you for all your help and ill be back :D
<umbrualbert> Samba is installed, still getting error
<cwillu> Alath, I may or may not be around, /msg me and I'll get back to you
<neXyon> hello, I got twinview and 2 compiz cubes (1680x1050 and 1280x800 screens) and if I maximize a window it only does that on one screen and both cubes rotate, as I want, but the panels are streched over both screens, I want separate panels on each screen, is that possible?
<stib> Hi all. Trying to install Xubuntu / Hardy on an old laptop (compaq armada, I think it's a pentium III) and the installer hangs while "configuring system locales". Any clues?
<Alath> alright
<Alath> ty again
<Saint`Dia> Ok, now how do I play .iso files?
<Alath> bbl
<cwillu> umbrualbert, okay, lets start over;  what are you doing exactly?
<bazhang> stib how much ram and is this the livecd
<akonkwa> I'm trying to change my screen resolution. I can't seem to do it through GDM (I get a prompt saying it can't handle canges at runtime) I'm using 8.04 and an Nvidia card. Any help?
<msingh> umbrualbert, they removed shares-manager and replaced it with nautilus-share .. which doesnt work .. what a great move :P
<BoltClock> hi, for some reason, in my hardy install, sounds in flash player always fall out of sync of the movie even from the beginning
<cwillu> msingh, shares-manager had it's share of issues :p
<msingh> it worked though
<msingh> hardy is seriously retarded.. a lot of stuff i cannot do because i am not root .. and because i am not root it wont even let me see those things i cannot do
<take0n> hello people
<cwillu> BoltClock, short answer, wait a couple months;  sound and flash right now are in a bad state
<jrib> msingh: can you be more specific...?
<cwillu> msingh, sudo?
<msingh> jrib, like shares.
<jrib> msingh: you know about sudo?
<BoltClock> cwillu: bad state?
<msingh> cwillu, sudo doesnt help because i am not logged in graphically as root, am i? sudo is for terminal
<jrib> msingh: you are talking about samba?
<msingh> jrib, atm, yeah
<pajamian> msingh: gksudo, then
<European-African> jrib: ok have done.
<cwillu> msingh, I hope we're not talknig about the unlock buttons, they're an improvement over not being able to run the tool except as root in the first place
<jrib> msingh: have you seen the wiki guide on setting it up?
<judgepg> folks, anyone know the recommended practice into what folder usplash themes should be put?  Into the home or otherwise?
<jrib> European-African: did you pastebin the result?
<take0n> I have a router with 3 computers connected on it. I always had an internal IP 192.168.1.4 where I have set different port settings etc. How do I set my internal IP on ubuntu 7.10 to 192.168.1.4 so that it can listen to the different ports I have set on my router?
<msingh> pajamian, you miss the point. if the menus dont show non-user items them gsudo doesnt help
<European-African> jrib: yes
<jrib> European-African: link?
<cwillu> msingh, you can run gksu <command name> to run any graphical app as root, and any admin tool in the menus' that needs root handles it already
<European-African> http://pastebin.com/m3d57eca9
<msingh> jrib, why should i need a wiki guide now when i didnt need one before in 7.10? that's not an improvement that's a step or 10 backwards
<amenado> take0n-> you use static ip addresssing.. ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.4  something like this
<pajamian> msingh: what menu and what non-user item do you want to be able to see?
<msingh> Cwillu, doesnt matter man.. i can run any app as root. you're missing the point
<cwillu> BoltClock, adobe's flashplayer has a nasty bug that crashes firefox once in a while if we turn on the proper audio support for it
<msingh> pajamian, sharing stuff
<cwillu> msingh, ubuntu doesn't hide menu options based on the user
<pajamian> msingh: can you be more specific?
<jrib> msingh: if you want to discuss usability issues, that's for the bug tracker.  If you want support with an issue, then I can try to give you links so that you can accomplish what you are trying to do
<BoltClock> cwillu: think i should switch to another, like gnash?
<cwillu> BoltClock, well, gnash has its share of issues (although those may improve really quick now that adobe opened the flash specs)
<msingh> jrib, the wiki is probably not for 8.04 .. i never needed the wiki for older ubuntu releases so that's unlikely to be helpful
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox BoltClock
<Sotrmcr0w> Hello all, I am looking for help triple booting...
<jrib> msingh: maybe, but you won't know for sure with that attitude of course
<msingh> pajamian, i want to share some directories and unable to
<stib> bazhang: I think it's got 256Mb and yes, it's the live CD
<openuser> hi, i have a wireless adapter controlled by ndiswrapper and the correct driver, but I cannot find any tool for automatically scan cordless network, does any know one???
<jenda> pajamian: thanks anyway :)
<amenado> msingh-> we seem can not help you with that kind of attitude, you have already made up your mind
<msingh> jrib, ok let's try, but the prior probability of success is very low
<jrib> European-African: check that linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is installed.  See it's also available
<jrib> !samba > msingh (read the private message from ubotu)
<BoltClock> bazhang: libflashsupport was the very thing that got sound working in flash for me
<bazhang> stib: did you md5sum the iso
<BoltClock> back then flash wouldnt even play it at all
<amenado> openuser-> try  iwconfig wlan0 scan
<msingh> jrib, reading.
<balle_> what does the roaming mode do?
<European-African> jrib: ok thanx
<pajamian> msingh: my shared directories work just fine in hardy.
<cwillu> msingh, (sorry if you already tried this);  in nautilus, if you right click a folder in your home directory, does Sharing Options show up?
<msingh> jrib, that document was last edited in february. before hardy. like i said.
<bazhang> balle_: looks for the best available hotspot
<msingh> cwillu, yes i tried that.
<stib> no, but I did check the CD after the first attempt failed
<judgepg> hi guys - can you tell me which folder would be best to copy usplash themes?
<take0n> thanks amenado
<amenado> balle_-> it attempts to control your network management..
<stib> bazhang: no, but I did check the CD after the first attempt failed
<cwillu> msingh, in your home directory?
<jrib> European-African: if it is installed, just make sure you are selecting that one from grub
<balle_> bazhang: and logs on it self and stuff like that?
<wolfwalker> Wow........... I'll come back later when it's not so busy. o.O
<take0n> I have another question. How do I browse to a folder (not through terminal but through nautilous (I think it's called) with root permissions? I have installed apache but when I browse to var/www I have no permission creating or deleting files...
<bazhang> balle_: not sure what you mean by stuff like that --could you clarify please
<msingh> Cwillu, well the stupid thing here is that i cannto enable sharing as a user -- i have to be root -- but there is no way in nautilus to say, i want to be root now to enable this share
<openuser> amenado: and there's no a gui app, I'm saying it because the computer will be used by a person who doesn't know so much about computers
<msingh> that's why i think it is broken
<dabbler> can someone tell me which ports require opening for apache2 webserver with guarddog, other than 80 ?
<gadis> hiii
<cwillu> take0n, it's best not to, but you can in theory run gksu nautilus to get a root nautilus
<take0n> oh true thank you!!
<Sotrmcr0w> Hello all, I would like to add Ubuntu to my setup. I already have Windows XP 32bit and Vista 64-bit on two partitions on the same IDE drive.
<BoltClock> bazhang: hmmm actually my issue is with sound falling out of sync, firefox hasnt crashed due to flash player yet
<bazhang> wolfwalker: that might be a long wait; best to highlight the person you are talking to and dont worry about the number of people
<European-African> jrib: ok it is installed. thanx alot for the help
<Sotrmcr0w> I have just bought an external USB drive and would like to install Ubuntu on that...
<European-African> will use that from grub
<amenado> openuser sometimes the end user has to do simple things...and thats fairly simple, just encourage them to do so
<msingh> jrib, do you see my point?
<pajamian> msingh: I don't know what you are referring to,  I just shared my Music folder from nautilus as a user in hardy and didn't have any problems.
<take0n> in windows you have a "program files" folder is there such thing in ubuntu? I mean where all programs are located? (I want to edit conf files of apache php mysql etc)
<Sotrmcr0w> Is there anything I should be paying attention to?
<tangkf> ?
<bazhang> BoltClock: seems that adobe has some fixing to more than what is already documented then
<tangkf> 大家好
<tangkf> hello
<cwillu> msingh, that would probably work for you as well (gksu nautilus), but there's something else broken in your install if it doesn't Just Work already.
<bazhang> !cn | tangkf
<ubottu> tangkf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pajamian> brb
<tangkf> ....
<jrib> msingh: yes, but I don't use samba so I don't really know what's going on.  googling "samba hardy" makes it seem like other people have issues to.  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com?
<msingh> jrib, suppose i am user .. i go find a directory i wanna share, right click and change the sharing settings -- these cannot take effect because i am not root. nowhere in that dialogue does it allow me to change into root permissions temporarily. hence it is BROKEN.
<tangkf> !cn   why?
<ubottu> Factoid cn   why? not found
<bazhang> tangkf: /join #ubuntu-cn
<amenado> take0n-> not quite, you can find out most configs are in /etc but some are hidding somewhere else
<exco> WHAT A PIECE OF CRAP
<tangkf> o ,think you
<bazhang> tangkf: this is english only thanks
<take0n> thank you I will check :)
<jrib> exco: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<take0n> !cn gr
<ubottu> Factoid cn gr not found
<bazhang> caps exco
<take0n> !cn | Take0n
<exco> bazhang: jrib: sorry, I just had to
<cwillu> msingh, it should work on anything in your home directory without needing root.  There's something wrong (dbus'sy or hal'y) if it doesn't
<exco> I'm loosing it
<msingh> cwillu, well mate, i dont want to share stuff in my home directory...
<cwillu> msingh, whoa,
<msingh> cwillu, who would want to do that anyway?
<exco> So if I partition an SD-card either using fdisk or gparted
<J-Unit> wats the ubuntu alternative to interVideo WinDVD player to play DVDs?
<cwillu> msingh, did it work in your home directory or no?
<exco> and then format it accordingly
<msingh> home directories are for user files and things; i want to share movies. who keeps movies in their home directory?
<cwillu> msingh, lots of people do
<bazhang> !dvd | J-Unit
<ubottu> J-Unit: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<exco> why on earth do the files I copy to it afterwards keep disappearing?
<cwillu> msingh, but it that works, then we're on a different topic, which is actually fairly easy
<Sotrmcr0w> Hello all, I would like some help triple-booting my system.
<jrib> !enter | exco
<msingh> cwillu, i dont care about home directory.. this is a fresh install there is no home directory to speak of
<ubottu> exco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<foxhop> firefox seems like it hogs memory
<foxhop> 200mb for 4 windows
<cwillu> msingh, seriously, I'm trying to help.  But I need you to do as I say, so we can figure out what works and what doesn't.  If sharing works in your home dir (even an empty dir), then we're going down a different path than if even _that_ doesn't work
<Sotrmcr0w> Will Ubuntu 64 - bit automatically recognise my two existing Windows installations (Windows XP 32-bit and Vista 64-bit)?
<stib> bazhang: do you think it's a memory issue?
<foxhop> ﻿ Sotrmcr0w: A better question to ask is if Grub will.
<cwillu> Sotrmcr0w, it should, yes
<msingh> cwillu, suppose it works, how does that help?
<exco> ok so I partition a SD card (gparted || fdisk) - then format it to let's say partiton 1 -> fat32 , partition 2 -> ext3
<exco> when I copy to either of those afterwards -> files disappear after replugging it (wtf?)
<cwillu> msingh, it means your samba install isn't borked, so I tell you to run gksu nautilus (with a stern warning about making a habit of that, and a recommendation to learn to edit the smb.conf file instead)
<bazhang> stib this is a dual boot or ubuntu only
<bazhang> stib it might be
<stib> bazhang: ubuntu only
<cwillu> msingh, I told you the same thing a while back, but I'm not sure you saw it :p
<msingh> Cwillu, that's a non solution; but as it is, i've run nautilus as root and done just that
<Sotrmcr0w> I just want to add... I intend to install Ubuntu on an external drive (Actually a SATA drive within a USB connected enclosure). The other two systems are both on the same physical drive, but on separate partitions.
<msingh> it didnt work :/
<Sotrmcr0w> Do you think that would be ok?
<msingh> why break soemthing that was working!!
<akonkwa> What plugin do I need to watch videos on dailymotion?
<msingh> hardy fails :/
<jtravnick> so is samba the only way to network now?
<stib> bazhang: so I should just stick with gutsy (it runs ok)
<bazhang> stib you might consider fluxbuntu (fully configured flux, not flux on top of ubuntu added) is much lighter
<cwillu> msingh, because gnome-vfs was broken in far worse ways
<exco> so I guess noone knows?
<bazhang> stib if gutsy runs well for you then that is always a good option
<ere4si> jtravnick: I only use ssh and nfs
<Dr_willis> Sotrmcr0w,  just inbstalling ubuntu to a external usb drive.. can be. tricky. Not sure if the installer works better now under hardy then it used to.
<cwillu> gvfs has in a year become more stable than gnome-vfs is after 3 or 4 years
<cwillu> msingh, ^^^
<derspankster> are emerald themes available for hardy compiz?
<msingh> cwillu, small confort at this point
<cwillu> msingh, nautilus admin functions weren't even possible before, but will almost certainly be in the next gnome release
<salazar__> Preciso de alguem que consiga colocar o meu wifi para funcionar...Alguem se habilita
<salazar__> ?
<stib> Bazhang: oh ta. I'll give that a burl. Flux as in fluxbox?
<Sotrmcr0w> Do you have any suggestions as to what I should check?
<Sotrmcr0w> If I perhaps launch the installation from within Vista?
<bazhang> stib let me get you a link hang on
<msingh> cwillu, shares manager was fine.. it worked.. it was simple and easy and it worked.. it worked ... why change it
<exco> how can I force reread of SD-card partition table?
<cwillu> msingh, it was also broken in several ways
<jtravnick> ere4si, how did you set it up in hardy? When i go to share on a folder all it wants to do is install windows sharing
<cwillu> msingh, system-config-samba will do what you want I think
<cwillu> msingh, because it didn't work for alot of people
<bazhang> http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org/index.php?title=Get stib
<John_S> I'm on gutsy, and when I use the gnome-search-tool, it won't find hidden files or files in hidden folders. If I go under "available" options, the "show hidden files and folders" option is grayed out. How do I search them then?
<msingh> cwillu, my experience doesnt accept that.. it always worked for me and this isnt..
<stib> bazhang: ripper! I'll go get it now
<ere4si> jtravnick: nfs mounts files like they are on the comp - it isn't "sharing" so to speak
<exco> how can I force reread of SD-card partition table?
<cwillu> msingh, if you're not interested in things changing, then stay on a particular version until it's not supported any more.
<dubby> hey anyone, I removed firefox-3 and installed firefox-2, then i reinstalled gcjwebplugin, and when I run firefox on a site with java all i get is a light blue box where the java applet is supposed to be
<jtravnick> ere4si, the killer is i know i did SFTP on the wifes fedora box but dont remember how i did it
<cwillu> msingh, (you got that bit about system-config-samba, right?)
<bazhang> msingh: indeed if the old one worked just stick with it-->newer is not always better, right?
<Lynet> exco: partprobe should be able to do that.
<msingh> cwillu, it doesnt run. gives some python error
<msingh> bazhang, nah
<ere4si> jtravnick: try this - http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<jtravnick> ere4si, thanks
<bazhang> dubby: that was it? did you move the plugins from firefox three to firefox two? or just hoped they would work
<ere4si> k
<amenado> bazhang-> i learned from this channel, people once they make up their minds, they just dont want to change
<laeg> i just reinstalled ubuntu and when i log into x i just get a white screen but when i do a ctrl+alt+backspace my desktop background flashes up for a second
<bazhang> amenado: too true ;]
<cwillu> msingh, probably the best reason for dropping the old config dialog is the inability to protect a root window from having its privileges hijacked by any other app on the same display
<amenado> so i just let em bad mouth..nothing helps
<msingh> cwillu, small comfort mate :(
<laeg> cwillu: the very man! :)
<cwillu> msingh, there's alot of work going into fixing those holes, because there's alot of them
<dubby> bazhang: I did nothing i removed firefox-3 from synaptic, installed firefox-2 in synaptic, then installed gcjwebplugin also in synaptic, when using firefox-2 on a java embeded sight all i get is a light blue box
<cwillu> laeg, you're having compiz issues
<bazhang> msingh: this is linux-->diy :)
<msingh> cwillu, well i wont be using hardy anymore for a server if i cannot even share files
<cwillu> laeg, what chipset?
<Stormcr0w> Are there any known issues with installing on a USB drive?
<exco> Lynet: you're my hero
<laeg> cwillu: how do i check? btw every other install of 7.04 was fine, no whitescreen
<cwillu> msingh, you can set up shares via smb.conf;  (including a bunch of important options that aren't accessible any other way)
<dubby> site*
<cwillu> laeg, nvidia?  ati?
<laeg> nvidia geforece 7300 le
<bazhang> dubby: how about uninstalling the flashplugin-nonfree and reinstalling it; what did that do
<laeg> cwillu: will i run autodetect?
<Lynet> exco: You're welcome. And please send some princesses in distress my way. ;-)
<dubby> bazhang: flash was never a problem, it always worked
<amenado> msingh-> please come over to redhat, am an investor of 100 shares..lol
<kelvin911> hi maple 11 starts up blank, why???  i found similar topic here export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && xmaple
<cwillu> msingh, how did you run system-config-samba?
<cwillu> laeg, one sec
<tome_> I, i'm having some problems installing an ubuntu distro, can anyone help me?
<kelvin911> sorry i mean here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450064
<msingh> cwillu, sudo bash; system-config-samba
<Lynet> tome: What exactly is the problem?
<kelvin911> but export thing doesnt work for me
<amenado> tome_-> what kind of problem? please clarify
<Stormcr0w> Are there any known issues with installing on a USB drive?
<bazhang> dubby: but it is now? what is the exact issue then
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: hdd or usb key
<akonkwa> Is there a way to use ssh and see the window of an application ?
<cwillu> msingh, (sudo -s does the same as sudo bash);  run sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<exco> ﻿Lynet: if you're the knight in shinging armor on a white horse - I will :-)
<tome_> i've installed ubuntu in my home pc, so that my father ca use it :P
<cwillu> msingh, then it should work
<tome_> but i can't configure it to portuguese language
<bazhang> tome_: which distro
<laeg> cwillu: nps. i think it could be because my user account is from ubuntu 8.10 which i had configured with my card and now suddenly 7.04 is being expected to work with the same account
<Stormcr0w> Bazhang: What do you mean?
<cwillu> laeg, ahhhhh, forgot who you were :p
<laeg> :)
<cwillu> laeg, ctrl+alt+f1
<laeg> cwillu: i thought we were friends
<cwillu> laeg, and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<laeg> :P
<msingh> cwillu, i just chowned the directoryies, lemme try sharing as user
<cwillu> laeg, I've got too many friends :p
<laeg> laeg: i'm in f1 now
<laeg> ok
<tome_> ubuntu 8...
<laeg> cwillu: ty!
<cwillu> msingh, you might actually like system-config-samba though :p
<cwillu> msingh, I'm playing with it right now
<msingh> SystemError: could not open configuration file `/etc/libuser.conf': No such file or directory
<bazhang> tome_: did you choose the portugues language at installer?
<cwillu> msingh, did you get that last command I told you?
<cwillu> msingh, sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<cwillu> msingh, and then it'll work
<msingh> cwillu, ok, now it works.. cheers :)
<dubby> bazhang : java does not work flash works... there is a difference, installing gcjwebplugin doesn't work well it works but all applets just show up as a light blue box
<bazhang> c willu is on a tear today
 * cwillu has had too many espressos :p
<Jokka> Hmm.. im new to Ubuntu. is dpkg needed to configurate?
<cwillu> Jokka, familiar with other distros?
<amenado> dubby-> which java? gcj or sun java?
<Jokka> feora
<bazhang> dubby: why the gcj?
<tome_> i'm already getting help from a portuguese user, thank's folks!
<msingh> cwillu, done.. i'll go test it
<Jokka> fedora*
<itai-michaelson> there used to be a gallery in ubuntuforums, can anyone point to where it is?
<John_S> What's a better search tool than the gnome-search-tool? i.e. one that will search hidden files/folders? And is there one that is similar to the command "locate", where it can search thru a database of your files?
<cwillu> Jokka, dpkg is more of a behind the scenes thing (kinda sorta);  use synaptic and apt-get to do your package management
<bazhang> tome_: you can also got o #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<bhsx> does anyone have vmware running in hardy?
<Jokka> cwillu allright, but i got this message E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  so i wondered ^^
<amenado> John_S-> use the tool  find,  man find for lots of details
<bazhang> bhsx some may; what is your real question
<Wyzard> bhsx: I've run the VMware Server 2.0 beta
<trident523> John_S: If you want an indexer, tracker works well.
<cwillu> Jokka, dpkg-reconfigure <packagename> <-plow (optionally)> will give you a bunch of configuration options, although most of them can also be set via /etc or the admin menus
<cwillu> Jokka, don't kill the package manager while it's running :p
<bhsx> yeah beta 2 sucks, but that's the only one i can get to install
<cwillu> Jokka, just run dpkg --configure -a, and it'll finish where it left off
<John_S> amenado: Thanks, I know how to do it with find, but I'm looking for a GUI. :)
<Jokka> kk
<bazhang> bhsx is that from vmware site?
<Wyzard> bhsx: You're having problems building the kernel modules in other VMware releases, right?
<Wyzard> bhsx: You need vmware-any-any-update116
<bhsx> yup
<Stormcr0w> Bazhang: What do you mean?
<bhsx> ty wyzard
<itai-michaelson> .
<John_S> trident523: Thanks I'll check it out. Do you know anything about Beagle? I've only heard of it, haven't tried it.
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: about what-->specify please
<cwillu> John_S, there should be an option "Show hidden and backup files"
<dubby> amenado ﻿bazhang: gcj was the "preferred package"
<dubby> according to synaptic
<trident523> John_S: Well, I tried using beagle a while ago, and it didn't work out for me... I'm organized enough that I don't want to wait for stuff to index to find it.
<alex1990> hello
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: When I asked regarding known issues when installing on a USB drive
<trident523> !hi | alex1990
<ubottu> alex1990: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alex1990> it is my first time
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: I have got an external USB enclosure with a SATA drive running within.
<cwillu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<John_S> cwillu: Yes, but even when I enable that, it still won't search in my .folders.
<amenado> dubby-> i'd change that to sun java, preferred java by adobe is sun java
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: I intend to install Ubuntu on it
<cwillu> John_S, :/ you're right
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: I asked then about usb key (pendrive) or hdd (hard disk drive), as both are possible
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: Ah ok.
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: some of the usb keys (pendrives) are 16GB now ;]
<John_S> cwillu: Must be a bug. Wish they would fix it!
<cwillu> John_S, I think tracker has an option to handle that, but I don't know for sure (not running it right now)
<alex1990> i:(
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: Of course... No, it is an actual SATA drive within a USB interfaced enclosure
<babolat> alex1990: just go ask it and if someone knows, they'll answer
<John_S> cwillu: Yes, trident523 recommended tracker, I'm going to give it a try.
<alex1990> ubuntu is bad
<herbaliser> anybody in here that has configured a blackberry device as gprs modem in linux?
<babolat> alex1990: wtf
<TimMatrix> cwillu: one more question re: wireless query.  No, it's not a problem with the wireless (that's working, now), but the auto-login.
<foxhop> ﻿alex1990 wrong
<trident523> John_S: I can't find files in my . folders, aparrently. I don't see a true option to do that.
<Stormcr0w> But I have XP and Vista already installed on two partitions of an internal IDE drive
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: But I have XP and Vista already installed on two partitions of an internal IDE drive
<John_S> trident523: You mean with Tracker?
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: I am wondering whether attempting to triple boot can work
<herbaliser> anybody in here that has configured a blackberry device as gprs modem in linux?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, shoot
<alex1990> bye
<babolat> !anybody | herbaliser
<ubottu> herbaliser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cwillu> John_S, trident523, I just got gnome to search it!
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: is there something I need to pay attention to, while installing?
<cwillu> John_S, give me a sec to nail down which option it was
<cwillu> bah
 * cwillu laughs
<cwillu> John_S, okay, open the places | search
<dubby> amenado: what package exactly should I install ? (after uninstalling gcjwebplugin)
<fluidd> Hi guys
<msingh> hmm so sharing isnt officially supported in hardy?
<cwillu> John_S, select more options | and select show hidden and backup files.  And then (important!) hit the add button :p
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: should be allright let me find a link
<msingh> unless you know to "apt-get install X" you wont and cannot have sharing
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: Oh great, thanks...
<fluidd> What is the most lightweight torrent program u guys have ever used?  the one that uses the least amount of resources?
<me_> hi guys i just upgraded to heron, now my wirelesss internet no longer works
<trident523> msingh: sharing over what service?
<me_> any ideas?
<msingh> trident523, file sharing
<cwillu> John_S, got that?
<take0n> I managed to change the port of apache and my internal IP address and it works. I can see my website at 192.168.1.4 but when I enter my IP address instead I am not able to see the page. Other people are able though. How can I fix this so that I can see the page by entering my IP address (not the internal one)
<msingh> trident523, like samba
<Stormcr0w> fluidd: μtorrent
<trident523> fluidd: transmission
<ere4si> fluidd: rtorrent by a mile and a half
<cwillu> TimMatrix, what's the autologin problem?
<fluidd> Hm.  I'll try utorrent.  I've been using transmission, but it peaks a lot.
<sortudo_78> ###   Does Anybody Knows If Paltalk Runs With WINE?  ###
<sortudo_78> ###   Does Anybody Knows If Paltalk Runs With WINE?  ###
<fluidd> rtorrent too?
<trident523> msingh: Well, there are other filesharing protocalls, like bonjour and whatnot... but samba worked for me on my school's giant network.
<danbhfive> take0n: i think you need to setup your router
<TimMatrix> right, my wife is happy that Ubuntu now works on wireless and wants me to get rid of Vista (I'm happy she said that!).  Before I do this, I have set up another user name for my wife.  She's on a limited user, as don't want her to tinker with Ubuntu in administration mode as yet.   Having said that.  I wanted to test whether upon powering up Ubuntu, logged in her name/password and the wireless should automatically connect to the internet.  It did not.  You ha
<msingh> trident523, not officially supported.
<cwillu> fluidd, deluge is a nice polished client without the peakiness problems of transmission
<amenado> dubby-> try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk   and then you have to play around with update-alternatives to set this as your default
<TimMatrix> Sorry, this one's for cwillu.
<fluidd> ok.  deluge, rtorrent, utorrent.
<foxhop> I want to try a new torrent client, any suggestions?
<bazhang> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php Stormcr0w the search terms ubuntu vista xp triple boot gave some nice links and a youtube video as well
<ere4si> fluidd: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentCommonTasks
<take0n> danbhfive, using windows I was able to view my website by entering my IP address but using ubuntu I am not.
<trident523> fluidd: Well, transmission for a UI torrent client.
<tj401> foxhop: deluge is a good one
<bazhang> !wine | sortudo_78
<babolat> ﻿sortudo_78: check with AppDB
<ubottu> sortudo_78: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<me_> anyone else wireless internet break with upgrading to hardy heron?
<jimbo> chicken pizziola is the bomb
<sortudo_78> bazang: yes
<John_S> cwillu: Yes, and I could swear I hit the "add" button originally, but I guess not, because I just tried it again. Thanks for finding my mistake! :)
<bazhang> !appdb > sortudo_78
<trident523> me_: No, hardy fixed my wireless.
<cwillu> John_S, that's fine, I did exactly the same thing :p
<aku> aku
<bazhang> !hi | aku
<ubottu> aku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<salazar__> quit
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: thank you very much. One last question: I have 4GB of RAM and I am installing Ubuntu on a 160GB drive...
<gajan> hi..i have allowed pop-up for a site in my mozilla browser..how to block it again?
<led> i need help i am using version 7.10 and just installed emerald theme manager but how do i get it to use those themes?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, honestly, it'll probaby be fine to give her an admin account (it'll always ask for her password anyway, so it's very clear when you're getting into stuff that you're likely to break)
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: What should be the size of the swap partition?
<me_> problem is without internet its gonna be a pain to fix, im in xp now
<foxhop> ﻿tj401: Ok installing, thanls
<me_> at least xp just works
<imaginativeone> how do I add korganizer to my Application Menu?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, re: wireless, you'll probably need to connect to it under her account if it needs a password (passwords are stored per account)
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: sounds really nice; come back if you have issues--about 2gb maybe? (for swap)
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  okay. will do that, but how to make it auto-login instead of manual.
<Skiessi> led: you need to use compiz and emerald theme manager
<imaginativeone> I successfully installed it (totally by luck)
<cwillu> TimMatrix, or not use network manager, but it's not worth the pain
<cwillu> TimMatrix, wireless you mean?
<led>  i have compiz
<TimMatrix> passwords are stored per account?  okay, thanks.  I will test that out.
<stefg> Stormcr0w: 512 MB should be more than enough, and don't be surprised if you only see 3,6 G of ram when not using 64 bit or a PAE enabled kernel
<charlie_> is anyone else having problems with firefox3 in hardy? how do i go about installing an older version?
<gajan> hi..i have allowed pop-up for a site in my mozilla browser..how to block it again?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, I might be wrong, but yes, afaik
<bazhang> me_: this is ubuntu supprot channel do you have a support question
<laeg> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  yes, wireless.
<laeg> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<judgepg> folks, whats the default chmod when a user is created in ubuntu?
<Skiessi> charlie_: no problems here
<judgepg> for the users home dir
<kelvin911> i wish san andreas can be played perfectly in ubuntu
<Stormcr0w> bazhang: I thought the swap partition should be larger than RAM
<babolat> charli: sudo-apt-get install
<jrib> judgepg: 755
<kelvin911> i mean in wine
<cwillu> stefg, (you'll only see 3. something even on the -server (pae enabled) kernel, but it'll use all the memory)
<me_> bazhang: hi, yes I upgraded to hardy and my wireless no longer works
<gajan> charlie ..i have allowed pop-up for a site in my mozilla browser..how to block it again?
<unop> !info firefox-2 | charlie_
<ubottu> charlie_: firefox-2: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8974 kB, installed size 26044 kB
<ere4si> charlie_: firefox-2
<Stormcr0w> stefg: I am installing the 64-bit version...
<babolat> charlie_: you apt-get it just like any installation
<me_> any ideas how to go about fixing it
<judgepg> jrib, thanks man.  That makes the home directory visible to all users yes?
<stefg> cwillu: ah, thx for info
<jrib> judgepg: yes
<cwillu> Stormcr0w, no
<judgepg> jrib: thank you
<bazhang> Stormcr0w: well if you want to give it 8GB (2x ram) that is okay-->I have 6GB and only 2BG ram and never use it
<John_S> One last question about searches--is there any way I can exclude a directory from my search? For instance, I would like to exclude my NTFS mounted partition from my search; any way to do this with the gnome-search-tool or similar?
<cwillu> Stormcr0w, the swap=ram * 2 rule was never a good rule of thumb, but it _was_ popular
<bazhang> me_: what is the chipset
<gajan> hi..i have allowed pop-up for a site in my mozilla firefox browser..how to block it again?
<cwillu> John_S, by default, it doesn't search across file systems
<perlm> q: there is this really annoying buzzing sound coming from my speakers, it escalates when i use the scrollbar in various applications, what is this?
<babolat> John_S: unmount it
<solid_liq> can anyone resolve the youtube.com domain?  ie, host youtube.com
<TimMatrix> cwillu: on my other laptop, I keep inputting the network key, if my son wants to use the internet.  I logged it in using his name, but keeps asking for the network key.  THis is annoying.  Same here with my wife's laptop.  Would network manager help?  You say this isn't good?
<jrib> solid_liq: no
<cwillu> John_S, there's another option to enable searching across filesystems
<me_> bazhang: amd athlon 64
<Stormcr0w> all: cool, I'll stick with 2GB for swap, then
<solid_liq> jrib, so it's not my local dns server then, thanks
<grindhold> hello@all.. since 8.04 my num-block doesn't work. did anyone have a similar problem?
<Skiessi> gajan it's kinda busy here you can ask in #firefox if you don't get an answer here
<danbhfive> solid_liq: no, youtube is down for me too
<cwillu> TimMatrix, you aren't using network manager? (aka, the tray icon?)
<gajan> hi..i have allowed pop-up for a site in my mozilla firefox browser..how to block it again?
<stefg> Stormcr0w: if you are not going to hibernate the system you'll only need swap for the sake of completeness. For hibernate you'll need size of ram + size of vram and then some  to be on the safe side
<unop> John_S,  find /directory ( -path "*ntfs_directory*" -prune) -o -print
<bazhang> me_ for the wireless
<laeg> cwiillu: when i run dpkg-reconfigue it's not giving me the autodetect option (7.04)
<TimMatrix> cwillu: nope.
<bazhang> solid_liq: youtube works fine here
<gajan> thanx skiessi
<babolat> gajan: look in the preferences dialog
<me_> bazhang: oh sorry, Belkin Wireless G
<unop> John_S,  actually.  find /directory \( -path "*ntfs_directory*" -prune \) -o -print
<John_S> cwillu: It unfortunately does I think, because if I search at root level / then it finds the mounted partition in /mnt/hda1. Correct?
<solid_liq> bazhang, did you try going to a page that wasn't already open in your browser?
<bazhang> me_ you in the livecd now?
<Stormcr0w> stefg: ok, then 5GB, just in case I do decide to hibernate at some point in time
<cwillu> stefg, Stormcr0w, you need _some_ swap, but as stefg said, you don't need much unless you're planning to hibernate
<solid_liq> bazhang, I just found this: http://mashable.com/2006/08/15/youtube-down/
<cwillu> John_S, which, gnome search?
<TimMatrix> cwillu: what does network manager's icon look like?
<bazhang> solid_liq: just loaded the site when you asked
<solid_liq> bazhang, k thanks
<cwillu> TimMatrix, the thing beside the clock that shows all the access points when you click on it
<John_S> unop: Thanks--I'll give that a try, but it would be nice to do with the GUI.
<stefg> Stormcr0w: sounds reasonable, if you don't miss the hd space
<Stormcr0w> nah, I've got another TB on my other discs
<bazhang> solid_liq: you want to dl youtube? get youtube-dl in the Hardy repos
<John_S> cwillu: Just the Places > Search for Files (the gnome-search-tool)
<unop> John_S, perhaps but i don't use gnome
<cwillu> Stormcr0w, you could always add a swap _file_ if you decided to hibernate later
<imaginativeone> how do I add korganizer to my Application Menu?
<TimMatrix> Yes, it is showing a llist of wireless accesses, with manual configurations, etc.
<Stormcr0w> cwillu: which interface do I use to do that?
<solid_liq> bazhang, heh no, was just clicking on a video
<cwillu> Stormcr0w, contrary to popular believe, swap files are almost as efficient as swap partitions (the kernel handles them differently than just reading files normally)
<stefg> cwillu: ouch, i don't think ubuntu supports that... read something about that on some mailing list
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  forgot to put your name in front.  See above.
<bazhang> solid_liq: ah okay misunderstood my bad
<cwillu> TimMatrix, 8.04?
<Lynet> solid_liq: youtube just got back for me, afaict they had some problems with their dns servers but seems like it has been fixed.
<ere4si> imaginativeone: right click the applications menu and add
<TimMatrix> cwillu:  yes, 8.04
<and][ng> hello
<cwillu> stefg, swapfiles at all?
<gajan> thanx babolat  its done
<cwillu> stefg could have sworn I've used them before
<me__> bazhang: Belkin Wireless G V4000
<cwillu> TimMatrix, :/  I thought they fixed that :(
<bazhang> me__: you in the livecd now--> can troubleshoot this right now or you are going to boot into ubuntu later
<imaginativeone> ere4si: no dice
<xalanthyr> hello, i've got a question - how to change the sound output in SB Audigy from digital to normal output?
<stefg> cwillu: of course you manually set up a swap file, but this is officially unsupported, because it *breaks* hibernation
<and][ng> what's the package name with gcc and related libraries/headers?
<me__> bazhang: im in xp at the moment
<cwillu> John_S, by default, locate doesn't include anything in /media, and the gnome tool doesn't cross device boundaries by default
<troughton> i  have updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and my packages have been broken and my network nolonger works can anyone help me please
<TimMatrix> cwillu: interesting... Perhaps the network manager is off? Or am I mistaken.  Is there a program somewhere to set up again?
<and][ng> I'm getting a "C compiler cannot create executables"
<bazhang> me_any way to get ethernet on that and troubleshoot from the livecd?
<jrib> and][ng: build-essential
<me__> troughton: same problem
<and][ng> jrib: thanks
<cwillu> John_S, in gconf-editor, apps | gnome-search, you can specifically blacklist dirs, but I don't think it's needed
<ere4si> imaginativeone: there is a menu eitor in the control center
<jrib> and][ng: what are you compiling anyway?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, no, that's network manager you're using
<and][ng> jrib: magic vlsi tool
<unop> and][ng, install the build-essential package
<Tom47> when i installed hardy it did not install firefox-2.  i have just installed firefox-2 via synaptic yet it runs ff3 instead
<danbhfive> troughton: upgrades suck
<Lynet> and][ng: Do you have  build-essential?
<cwillu> TimMatrix, passwords get stored in the keyring, and it sounds like its not working for you for some reason
<Stormcr0w> Everyone: Thanks for your help. I'll try it out and will be back if I run into trouble...
<bhsx> Wyzard: thanks a bunch, the any-any-116 patch did the trick...  i was having troubles installing my raw disk (real) install of XP with virtualbox... vmware can do it flawlessly (though not seamlessley:( )
<and][ng> jrib: not me, a friend, on xp, with vmplayer's 8.04 image
<bazhang> goodluck storm
<TimMatrix> cwillu: okay, what's next?
<and][ng> jrib: so I can't say anything, and he is a linux primer
<cwillu> TimMatrix, honestly, not sure
<me__> bazhang: I don;t actually have a livecd for 8.01, I upgraded from within 7
<cwillu> TimMatrix, does it work if you give them admin?
<KingmanRoss> Hi from Kingman,Az
<babolat> ﻿troughton: as to broken packages: u cud try -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669278
<TimMatrix> cwillu: not to worry, thanks for your help
<John_S> cwillu: OK, I see it in the gconf-editor. Thanks for clarifying that. :)
<nadalizade1> Tom74, if you have a firefox 3 open then running a firefox 2 opens a new window in it
<TimMatrix> cwillu: I will try that, too/
<grindhold> hello@all.. since 8.04 my num-block doesn't work. did anyone have a similar problem?#
<MrDowntempo> Can anyone help me getting an ssh server running?
<MrDowntempo> I used to be able to just install and it'd be good to go. But I can't login to the openssh server on my hardy desktop
<bazhang> me_ah okay, then any way (repeat previous question) with that set up?
<Tom47> nadalizade1: oh ty
<cwillu> TimMatrix, does network manager say anything about storing the password to the keyring when you enter it from their account?
<KingmanRoss> How do I transfer Windows games to Ubuntu,I have that wine stuff installed
<and][ng> Lynet: not sure I'm gonna make him install it
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, how so?
<babolat> !wine | KingmanRoss
<ubottu> KingmanRoss: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ere4si> !wine | KingmanRoss
<wilberfan> having trouble converting .m4a file with soundkonverter...  following error message:
<bazhang> KingmanRoss: point the directory links to the games on the windows partition more info in #winehq
<wilberfan> Output: [aac @ 0xb7ead9a8]
<wilberfan> Output: FAAD library: cannot resolve faacDecGetErrorMessage in libfaad.so.0!
<bazhang> !paste > wilberfan
<Yhouse> hello
<Lynet> !ask | Yhouse
<LunaFreeState> wilberfan: that is a itune dmr track
<ubottu> Yhouse: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, can you be more specific?
<MrDowntempo> cwillu: well I installed openssh server from synaptic. Made sure it was started by running /etc/init.d/ssh restart and try to login in from another local device with ssh my.ip.server.ip.address -l user
<wilberfan> LunaFreeState, but it converts fine under Sidux on my other box...
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, what does it say?
<martman> is there a easy way to get the livecd to automaticaly rebuid the grub menu? i found the mini guide online and went threw it, my kernel still hangs early on in boot and gives me busybox
<Tom47> nadalizade1: seems to have sorted it thanks very much
<MrDowntempo> cwillu: sshL connect to host my.ip port 22: No route to host
<bazhang> wilberfan then convert it there and sneakernet it to your ubuntu box
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, that's not a ssh error, thats you not having a route to the host
<wilberfan> bazhang, that doesn't really fix the problem, does it?
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, can you tell me the ip address?  and are you on the same subnet/local network?
<LunaFreeState> wilberfan:  I don't know then, I have had no luck with mine, but I haven't tryed much, I just get another copy with gtk-gnutella
<bazhang> wilberfan you brought sidux into the convo-->what errors are you getting please be precise
<dubby> amenado: installing sun-java6-jdk did not add anything new into about:plugins in firefox and therefore does not work and the two different combinations of update-alternatives did not change that (i also restarted firefox each time so it wasn't that reason)
<troughton> can some one tell me when i type iwconfig i now get wmaster0 and how do i get rid of it as my wireless network is on wlan0
<me__> do i need to disable roaming?
<bazhang> !piracy > LunaFreeState
<wilberfan> bazhang, error msg posted above
<MrDowntempo> cwillu: Does that mean I must enable port forwarding? These are both machines behind my router. and if I use the client as a server and the server as a client I can get it to work
<wilberfan> Output: [aac @ 0xb7ead9a8]
<wilberfan> Output: FAAD library: cannot resolve faacDecGetErrorMessage in libfaad.so.0!
<david_-_-> i have a pic set for my terminal background but it wont show up how i fix this?
<me__> what is roaming anyway?
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, if you're needing to access it from outside the network, then the router needs to know to forward that port to the right machine
<babolat> !pastebin | wilberfan
<ubottu> wilberfan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> me_ chooses the best available hotspot for you
<nadalizade1> dubby, you should make a symlink from /usr/lib/jvm/....path to plugin into /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, and if the server has a firewall, it'll need to let that port through as well, etc etc
<MrDowntempo> cwillu: My ultimate goal is to be able to access if from outside the network. But right now both machines are on the network and I'm having this trouble
<troughton> can some one tell me when i type iwconfig i now get wmaster0 and how do i get rid of it as my wireless network is on wlan0
<bazhang> troughton: what card chipset
<troughton> broadcom
<mysticdarkhack> Hello all
<MrDowntempo> cwillu: the server is a pretty standard 64-bit hardy install, so unless it comes with a firewall I haven't set one up
<me__> bazhang: I'm reading the heron known issues. Do you think it is possible that disabling roaming might be a fix for the reason my wireless no longer works>?
<cwillu> MrDowntempo, what commands are you typing?  (just /msg me if you'd feel more comfortable, although every public ip address on the net is constantly getting probed anyway :p)
<martman> is there a easy way to get the livecd to automaticaly rebuid the grub menu? i found the mini guide online and went threw it, my kernel still hangs early on in boot and gives me busybox
<bazhang> troughton: you have the fw-cutter installed? or ndiswrapper
<troughton> ndiswrapper
<palbuddy> hello! newbie for Ubuntu, I really can't figure things out....things are locked on my desktop, and for some reason things aren't entering my trashbin
<cwillu> troughton, upgrade or fresh install?
<troughton> upgrade
<mysticdarkhack> anyone here know howto get xchat to open automatically when clicking irc link in firefox 3?
<troughton> every time i upgrade it brakes for some reason
<babolat> palbuddy: more info
<TimMatrix> Guys, do anyone know how to configure Ubuntu so that any user can login their name/password and the network "should" automatically log-in to the internet via Wireless, without having to input the network key, everytime?
<bazhang> me_til I know the chipset no way of telling
<kbrosnan> mysticdarkhack: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<me__> bazhang: It Belkin Wireless G
<palbuddy> balobat, there is this 'lock' picture on some of the things, and when I delete stuff, it doesn't work
<cwillu> troughton, it's best if you can undo everything you did in 7.10 (uninstall ndiswrapper, remove any changes you made to /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, etc)
<troughton> its a broadcom bcm4312
<jake2point0> ubuntu 7.10 my audigy 1 rev3 card worked fine, i did a fresh install of the new ubuntu 8.HH and now my sound wont play.  any help please
<bazhang> me_that is the brand name not the chipset
<cwillu> troughton, after having done that, reboot, and then install b43-fwcutter
<cwillu> troughton, follow the prompts, and it'll Just Work.
<threeseas> Eric4 on Hardy. Repository version has a work around for one problem but another problem that the dev current doesn't have, but in either case curses.cbreak() seems to fail.... help, I have a console application I can't debug due to this
<babolat> palbuddy: do u know what group your user belongs to?
<palbuddy> well, I installed it myself and all
<palbuddy> balobat
<me___> bazhang: It Belkin Wireless G
<jake2point0> is there a way to reinstall the sound card ..maybie it will work?
<jake2point0> ubuntu 7.10 my audigy 1 rev3 card worked fine, i did a fresh install of the new ubuntu 8.HH and now my sound wont play.  any help please
<babolat> palbuddy: just to make sure.. check with Users and Groups pls
<amenado> dubby you put a link in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins for your livjavaplugin.so ?
<palbuddy> okay one sec babolat
<bazhang> me___: log into ubuntu then we can troubleshoot this
<codecaine> anybody know on virtualbox how you can make a ip so you can connect to a server on the virtualhost?
<TimMatrix> anyone know a lot about network manager for the Ubuntu 8.04, please?
<jake2point0> whats UP amenado!!!!
<virtuald> how long will it take for proposed-updates to go into main?
<me___> bazhang: Okay thanks bazhang, I might be a while, I need to hunt down an ehternet cable
<cwillu> jake2point0, try installing linux-backports-modules-hardy
<bazhang> TimMatrix: no only the people here ;]
<cwillu> jake2point0, and then reboot
<TimMatrix> bazhang: lol
<jake2point0> cwillu what do a apt-get install linux-backports...
<cwillu> me___ depends on the update (stability, etc);  btw, can you change your nick? too many people here start with me...
<cwillu> jake2point0, 64bit or x86?
<bazhang> me me me
<jake2point0> cwillu x86
<palbuddy> well that worked babolat, however the trash thing still isn't working
<cwillu> bazhang, say that with a tab :p
<cwillu> jake2point0, sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-hardy
<bazhang> cwillu: never again ;]
<cwillu> lol
<babolat> palbuddy: you already are able to access, delete and write to folder and files then?
<palbuddy> yeah, now I am
<palbuddy> however, I don't have as much space left as I should
<laeg> cwillu: when i run dpkg-reconfigure x-server xorg x won't load and if i go back to the previous config it just shows a white screen
<babolat> palbuddy: stuff just end up in the trash arbitrarily? without u doin' anything?
<palbuddy> well I set it to delete it, but it doesn't end up there
<cwillu> laeg, when you run dpkg-reconfigure, you're accepting all the defaults, right?
<palbuddy> it's very wierd
<laeg> cwillu: i input some stuff
<bazhang> codecaine: which option are you using? bridged or other
<cwillu> laeg, everything it selects is autodetected, try it again, just hitting enter a bunch of times :p
<laeg> cwillu: i copied the backup to xorg.conf - i will try with defaults - ty
<cwillu> yep
<laeg> :D
<babolat> palbuddy: pls append the name so i could follow easier.. what happens when you try to delete a file?
<amenado> darn i cant seem to forward to my internal server with this..   iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING  -d 69.232.195.58 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.100.137:80
<codecaine> no there no bridge options
<codecaine> just nat I probably have to install another network card so the real world can connect to it huh
<bazhang> codecaine: okay; what option you using then
<babolat> palbuddy: so what does happen when u try to delete them?
<grindhold> hello@all.. since 8.04 my num-block doesn't work. did anyone have a similar problem?#
<bazhang> codecaine: you want to create a server on that?
<laeg> cwillu: when i run autodetect it has some of my old selections automatically like on the first screen it has VESA selected but i don't think it did before
<cwillu> laeg, nvidia?
<laeg> ya i'm with nvida
<laeg> btw x's login screen loads fine it's just after that it goes white
<codecaine> there Nat
<codecaine> host interface
<codecaine> internal network
<codecaine> yea im on nat
<codecaine> I want to have a ftp and webserver on it
<cwillu> laeg, proprietary driver?
<r3d3y3> Anyone get their XFI card working ?
<codecaine> I can connect to people on the outside just no way people can connect to my virtual machine
<jake2point0> i installed the backports, rebooted, and my audigy card still has no sound
<laeg> cwillu: i haven't been able to install any driver since i reinstalled 7.04 - but when i was on 8.10, yes i was using proprietary driver - maybe you can give me the command to reinstall it?
<bazhang> hang on codecaine let me check something-->what is the guest os and what is the host os btw
<cwillu> bah, one sec
<laeg> cwillu: thanks :D
<jake2point0> what did i do to deserve this?
<codecaine> windows xp pro and im using ubuntu hardy
<codecaine> ubuntu is the host and xp on vm
<jake2point0> if i cant get my audigy 1 card to work, could i possible enable my onboard sound to see if it will pick it up and work.. if so ill be fine.
<bazhang> codecaine: ah okay thanks
<selby> hi everybody!
<cappicard> my audigy2 card works fine in ubuntu
<amenado> codecaine-> what is the ip address assigned to your guest host?
<selby> i've got some troubles with my wi-fi card.. someone can help me?
<jake2point0> i have the audigy 1 and it works fine in ubuntu 7
<babolat> !wireless | selby
<ubottu> selby: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jake2point0> when i did a fresh install of 8 hh then my sound stopped working
<max_> hello
<selby> thanks, but im not english and noob in linux..
<max_> I have a problem
<jake2point0> some guy told me to install some backports and then reboot but that didnt work
<selby> can i have some help from you?
<moDumass> hey all, um, what is the undo for sudo mkdir
<laeg> !ask max_:
<ubottu> Factoid ask max_: not found
<max_>  ok thanks
<trondhuso> ubuntu 64. Is there any reason why I should install this? I'm using a Dell d420 Dual Core with only 1.5 gb...
<laeg> !as | max_:
<amenado> codecaine-> what is the ip address assigned to your guest host?
<ubottu> Factoid as not found
<codecaine> its 10. something let me load it up
<laeg> !ask | max_:
<ubottu> max_:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
 * laeg fails
<Lynet> wilberfan: From what I can figure, soundkonverter is compiled against wrong version of libfaad. There is a similar error report for mythtv http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=721547
<babolat> selby: have u tried the forums?
<Stormcr0w> all: One more question: Can Ubuntu now (8/04) write on NTFS partitions, or are they still read-only?
<jake2point0> can i ask a question?\
<selby> i tried some google..
<jrib> Stormcr0w: you can write
<jrib> !ntfs > Stormcr0w (read the private message from ubotu)
<laeg> !ask | jake2point0
<ubottu> jake2point0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<trondhuso> moDumass, you mean that you only want to remove the directory? then you rmdir directory name
<jake2point0> can i ask a question?\
<babolat> StormCrow: yes they can
<jrib> jake2point0: ask anyone but that
<bazhang> codecaine: this will be a lamp server on xp (minus the L of course)
<jake2point0> lol ok
<codecaine> 10.0.2.15
<selby> babolat i need "essid"... and i've read about a command for the terminal
<r3d3y3> Creative XFI ... anyone have it working?
<moDumass> trondhuso what happened is i mounted a root dir from a NAS device, but its too easy to delete the whole thing so i want to unmount and remove the mount point on my local machine
<Stormcr0w> jrib: Read the message, but none of the shortcuts work...
<moDumass> but i dont want to delete the contents of the NAS
<max_> I have i945 series mainboard I run openarena and other linux games some linux games work some linux games don't work how I configure my i945 mainboard in hardy please help me
<amenado> codecaine-> and your  iptables rules on ubuntu? paste it pastebin
<selby> babolat: but my brother can't find that page again :(
<jrib> Stormcr0w: what version of ubuntu?
<jake2point0> i have the audigy 1 and it works fine in ubuntu 7, but when I WIPED AND REINSTALLED 8.10 MY SOUND STOpped working.  why.  why. why! why?
<Stormcr0w> jrib: 8.04 64-bit
<trondhuso> moDumass, umount /dev/ .... something.
<laeg> !sound | jake2point0
<ubottu> jake2point0: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
 * delcoyote hi
<babolat> selby: is this it -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290334
<jrib> Stormcr0w: so did you use ntfs-config?
<codecaine> im not sure how to load the information amenado on ip tables
<troughton> thanks cwillu only problem i have now is this wmaster conflicting with wlan
<codecaine> whats the arguments I need for iptables?
<trondhuso> moDumass, you can df and then find the /dev/ ... then umount /dev or umount /media/name of nas
<Stormcr0w> jrib: I have not installed yet.
<jake2point0> oh i know
<moDumass> thanks
<jrib> Stormcr0w: do that
<c-ron> the java plugin is not working for my firefox install, i've tried reinstalling both sun java jre 5 and 6 as well as firefox and swiftfox. i believe the problem is that plugin has no link to the plugin dir.. can anyone help me relink it?
<amenado> codecaine-> iptables -n -vL or iptables-save
<jake2point0> i remembernow.. for audigy cards, you have to go into the mixer and unselect digital output.  thats how it works.. thanks for nothing
<trondhuso> moDumass, then you should probably read up on mounting a NAS but not on / ;)
<cwillu> sorry, big boss called
<troughton> how do i get rid of wmaster0 ?
<laeg> cwillu: nps
<Stormcr0w> jrib: I am about to partition the drive before installing and would just like to know whether it makes sense to allow a moderate ext3 partition (say, 50GB) to ubuntu, 5GB for swap and leave the rest as NTFS, so that it can be accessible by my other OS's
<laeg> cwillu: do you still have a job? :)
<codecaine> http://www.pastebin.org/33622
<trondhuso> moDumass, maybe you should create some more partitions on the NAS so that you can mount a /home partition on it for instance.
<cwillu> laeg, it's saturday :p
<moDumass> trondhuso yeh it was to remove some crap that was on that dir, ive moved it all
<c-ron> i think this has something to do with having one of the java alternatives being installed before sun java
<amenado> laeg translations..thats the wifey..lol
<moDumass> i just didnt want the nas home dir mounted here
<moDumass> its all good thanks
<cwillu> laeg, switch to the working xorg.conf (the white screen)
<laeg> amenado: ahh ok
<max_> I have i945 series mainboard I run openarena and other linux games some linux games work some linux games don't work how I configure my i945 mainboard in hardy please help me :(
<laeg> cwillu: have already, i copied it from the backup
<Stormcr0w> jrib: is there something that I need to do after install to have write access to NTFS or does 8.04 allow it automatically?
<cwillu> laeg, start x, and the ctrl+alt+f1, and run DISPLAY=:0 metacity, and then switch back (ctrl+alt+f7)
<dubby> ﻿amenado: dubby you put a link in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins for your livjavaplugin.so , answer : usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  the other folder does not exist, that and /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<laeg> cwillu: k i can do that now, bear with me
<likewise> hello all, can I find a .deb for open-vmtools for 8.04 x86 somewhere?
<c-ron> firefox always prompts me to install the java plugin, then says that the package is already installed
<bbyever> likewise: check in synaptic
<troughton> can some one please tell me how to uninstall wmaster0 ?
<likewise> bbyever: it's not there. I mean "open vmtools" not the closed one.
<bazhang> troughton: that is not something you can uninstall
<maccam94> i'm getting severe sound locking issues with flashplugin in firefox3
<bbyever> hm
<cwillu> troughton, you were the broadcom, right?
<bazhang> maccam94: that is a know adobe bug
<mohbana_> hi can anyone tell me how to set the DPI to 96, i've set in the font settings of gnome but no luck.  'xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<mohbana_>   resolution:    90x91 dots per inch
<mohbana_> '
<mohbana_> thanks in advance
<maccam94> even after closing windows with flash in them, sound applications won't work until ff3 is closed
<troughton> ok bazhang can you tell me how to stop it conflicting with wlan0 yes cwillu
<bbyever> likewise: just google it then
<maccam94> bazhang: k, so they'll be fixing it soon, or is there a workaround?
<cwillu> troughton, you _really_ want to use b43 if at all possible rather than ndiswrapper
<carlos> why made a new version (hardy) if the lastest version works fine ? why don't get better the old things, now my sound is mess
<POVaddct> troughton: wmaster0 is not conflicting with wlan0. the two interfaces belong to the same driver.
<bazhang> maccam94: Adobe? well that depends--they just released more open software so could be
<cwillu> troughton, however, if you're set in your ways (and don't mind not getting any further support from this channel when things break next time, because nobody is going to remember how to remove ndiswrapper gunk when 8.10 comes out)...
<cwillu> troughton, then add b43 to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<threeseas> anyone using eric4 on hardy?
<cwillu> troughton, and reboot
<maccam94> bazhang: i mean i wasn't having issues this bad in 7.10, with ff2
<troughton> have done cwillu thanks for that wireless swiched on now but having the same problem i had with avahi my wirless is on wlan0 but ubuntu wants to use wmaster now wlan
<POVaddct> all mac80211-based drivers register both wmaster0 and wlan0
<cwillu> troughton, you're on b43?
<troughton> yes cwillu
<cwillu> then you're done, just ignore wmaster0
<bazhang> maccam94: then that is a separate issue--please clarify
<laeg> cwillu: "window manager warning: screen 0 on display "0:" already has a window manager. try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager". that was from f1, and i have irssi in f2 if it matters
<bbyever> carlos: ubuntu-es for help in spanish or ubuntu-br
<cwillu> laeg, sorry, DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace :p
<laeg> :)
<lyzium> im trying to upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.2.1 to 2.3.0 . i created a deb package, and when i install it with gDebi it removes the intel driver from the list of available drivers in my screens and graphics gui.
<maccam94> bazhang: well in 7.10 i could get sound in applications with firefox open. in 8.04 if a flash movie plays, i can't get sound back until firefox is completely closed
<r3d3y3> Do you have the option to encrypt the whole hard during install with the latest ubuntu?
<seann> Hi, I upgraded to hardy heron and now my wireless internet no longer works
<bazhang> carlos you can always stick with what works for you (gutsy) it is supported for a long while yet
<akonkwa> does anyone know where I can get the ubuntu studio theme for 8.04?
<Dmole> any one want to help me file a bug report for Ubuntu 8.04?
<laeg> cwillu: ok in f1 the cursor is just blinking at me, no command prompt or anything - do i restart x in f7? i'm currently logged in and at the whitescreen
<maccam94> seann: what is the wireless card?
<bazhang> maccam94: okay then the hardy one is the adobe bug; not sure about what was happening in gutsy though
<Dmole> akonkwa: try apt-get install
<troughton> i would love to just ignore wmaster cwillu but ubutu is asighning the hardware to both wlan and wmaster but drivers on wlan causing conflict and not letting network conect
<mohbana_> did anyone get my messagE?
<maccam94> akonkwa: search synaptic for ubuntu studio, i remember seeing the theme in there
<seann> maccam94: im using a belkin wireless USB adaptor
<bbyever> akonkwa: in synaptic
<maccam94> seann: you'll probably either need to use b43 or ndiswrapper
<PartisanEntity> Do we have any quarkxpress gurus in here who could help me out ? :)
<bazhang> PartisanEntity: quark has a linux app?
<maccam94> bleh i've gotta go to work
<PartisanEntity> no it doesnt, but i am frustrated and need help, so i thought i would turn to fellow ubuntuists
<bazhang> PartisanEntity: best seek help from quark forums or supprot; this is ubuntu support
<cwillu> troughton, delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to your homedirectory (take a copy of it first)
<cwillu> troughton, and reboot
<insomnia_> hello all
<akonkwa> Dmole, bbyever , maccam94  thanx
<Dmole> VLC is all choppy on Ubuntu 8.04
<amenado> dubby-> well thats the trick to get it working you have to put  libjavaplugin.so into your firefox plugins directory
<laeg> Dmole: how so?
<laeg> cwillu: ok in f1 the cursor is just blinking at me, no command prompt or anything - do i restart x in f7? i'm currently logged in and at the whitescreen
<bazhang> dmole sounds like a driver issue or a dodgy video source
<seann> maccam94: ok thanks
<insomnia_> anyone know a good p2p client? and does 8.04 have a default one? if so is it any good?
<cwillu> laeg, is that after the metacity line?
<laeg> yes
<bazhang> !p2p | insomnia_
<ubottu> insomnia_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<babolat> insomnia_: what kinda
<Dmole> laeg when i try to play any mp3 it skips every few seconds
<Dmole> laeg: when i try to play any mp3 it skips every few seconds
<cwillu> laeg, you were already logged in before you ran metacity, right?
<laeg> cwillu: to the whitescreen, and here in irssi
<cwillu> Dmole, enable the proposed repository in software sources, install the updates (you should have a kernel update), reboot
<selby> anybody knows the terminal command for scanning with wi-fi, finding ESSID names?
<Dmole> bazhang: yah but it works on 7.10 just fine
<foxhop> ﻿insomnia: I was just referred to deluge, bit torrent. I like it so far
<laeg> Dmole: only with VLC? try #videolan
<POVaddct> selby: iwlist scan
<charlie_> when i press the quit(power) button on the panel in hardy, the whole panel and taskbar and everything disappears, and i cant do anything (only the desktop is left) why is this happening? how do i fix it?
<mabus> selby: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<laeg> cwillu: hey you fixed it!
<laeg> hey you lol
<Dmole> cwillu: I'll try that
<laeg> ty :)
<cwillu> laeg, kinda :p
<insomnia_> anything close to limewire? but supported by main repositories?
<Alath_Mondulrigo> cwillu, im back
<laeg> cwillu: do i need to do anything else?
<cwillu> laeg, yes
<cwillu> laeg, make sure compiz is turned off
<seann> maccam94: i looked up b43 in the docs, its already installed in hardy heron i believe
<shazhiju> 有人吗？
<cwillu> laeg, and download and install envy for ubuntu feisty (shush everyone :p)
<vinicius> hello guys. anyone knows about process scheduling
<foxhop> ﻿ insomnia_: lime wire is a poor p2p system
<cwillu> laeg, get it to install the nvidia driver, and then restart
<babolat> !ch | ﻿shazhiju
<ubottu> Factoid ch not found
<cwillu> Alath_Mondulrigo, any luck?
<Alath_Mondulrigo> cwillu, i downloaded that package and installed it. My built in adaptor now functions. My ISP was unable to resolve the issue and tells me the router is not the problem.
<ere4si> !cn | shazhiju
<ubottu> shazhiju: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lyzium> im trying to upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel 2.2.1 to 2.3.0 . i created a deb package, and when i install it with gDebi it removes the intel driver from the list of available drivers in my screens and graphics gui, and defaults back to a vesa driver
<foxhop>  insomnia_: learn to use torrents
<seann> maccam94: also it worked fine in ubuntu 7
<Alath_Mondulrigo> but atleast my adaptor works.
<and][ng> bye
<cwillu> Alath_Mondulrigo, does the built-in adapter connect to it okay?
<and][ng> thanks
<vinicius> hello guys. anyone knows about process scheduling? there is a channel about kernel?
<Alath_Mondulrigo> I can't do wireless connections to my router
<laeg> cwillu: thanks a bunch
<cwillu> laeg, np
<orthodoc> hello
<Alath_Mondulrigo> im using ethernet to connect right now
<insomnia_> i currently have bit torrent.. but i prefer using something with a built in search engine eg. "limewire" any recommendations? i do use torrents though, just want something with search engine to make my life easier
<cwillu> Alath_Mondulrigo, but the built in card still causes it to reboot?
<seann> I am having the wireless problem too, it worked when i had ubuntu 7, since upgrading the network icon has a exclamation mark on it
<charlie_> oh no.... :( i think i just totally destroyed my windows partition :'(. i was trying to resize it, now it doesnt work!
<foxhop> ﻿Alath_Mondulrigo: is you wireless nic drivers installed?
<Alath_Mondulrigo> wireless nic?
<Kaemon12433> omg
<babolat> insomnia_: limewire is for gnutella..
<charlie_> how can i ressurect it??
<orthodoc> anyone knows how to save a email in evolution?
<Kaemon12433> hey guys
<Kaemon12433> umm
<Kaemon12433> my sound is'nt working al of a sudden
<foxhop> ﻿Alath_Mondulrigo: wireless network card
<Kaemon12433> it was fine jus before i went to bed
<Alath_Mondulrigo> yes it is
<Kaemon12433> now this morning
<Kaemon12433> no sound at all
<Alath_Mondulrigo> i used two wireless adaptors today
<Alath_Mondulrigo> both do the same thing
<kbrooks> How do I speed up booting in Ubuntu?
<Dmole> cwillu: all repository are on, what is the "proposed repository"?
<Kaemon12433> and the settings were messed with
<Myrtti> !enter | Kaemon12433
<amenado> !who | Alath_Mondulrigo
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kaemon12433> or like
<ubottu> Alath_Mondulrigo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<I_B_Panadero> Help getting Yahoo Web Messenger working under Hardy. Want to use SMS feature.
<foxhop> ﻿Alath_Mondulrigo: If you type ifconfig or iwconfig do you see your wireless hardware listed?>
<Kaemon12433> !enter kaemon12433
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mohbana_> did anyone get my messagE?
<Alath_Mondulrigo> foxhop, where do i type that?
<mohbana_> hi can anyone tell me how to set the DPI to 96, i've set in the font settings of gnome but no luck.  'xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<foxhop> ﻿Alath_Mondulrigo: cmd
<mohbana_>   resolution:    90x91 dots per inch
<cwillu> Dmole, proposed updates, sorry
<cwillu> third tab over
<Alath_Mondulrigo> im not in Windows ;o
<Ahadiel> Alath_Mondulrigo, Open a terminal
<Alath_Mondulrigo> ok
<foxhop> ﻿Alath_Mondulrigo: Applications > accessories > Terminal
<cwillu> foxhop, he see's the access point, his access point resets when he connects from linux though
<foxhop> What router brand / model
<bender1337> can someone help me with this tutorial http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<Kaemon12433> ok people my sound jus is'nt working
<babolat> insomnia_: have u tried gtk-gnutella?
<Kaemon12433> any help?
<Alath_Mondulrigo> foxhop.. i see the ethernet
<babolat> !sound | ﻿Kaemon12433
<ubottu> ﻿Kaemon12433: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<troughton_> cwillu still same problem
<cwillu> Kaemon12433, install linux-restricted-modules
<cwillu> Kaemon12433, oops
<Kaemon12433> !sound kaemon1243
<cwillu> Kaemon12433, make that linux-backports-modules-hardy
<vinicius> can i get a rmbv codec through apt-get?
<ubottu> Kaemon12433: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<The_Bridge> i used amptron motherboard with VIA P4M800Pro Chipset,how do i install it's vga driver,i cant get any better resolution than 800x600
<The_Bridge> ?
<cwillu> troughton_, you rebooted?
<Kaemon12433> woah
<troughton_> yes
<seann> if my wireless worked in ubuntu 7, might i need the ndiswrapper in v8
<Alath_Mondulrigo> I see "Bcast".. which could be broadcom related.
<seann> ?
<vinicius> ?
<Kaemon12433> ok guys
<Kaemon12433> my sound was FINE last night..i was listening to music and everything
<kbrooks> How do I speed up booting in Ubuntu?
<Kaemon12433> but all of a sudden this morn is goes AWOL
<kbrooks> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stefg> kbrooks: turn of unneeded servicesand profile your bootsequnce for readahead again
<troughton_> i had the same problem with avahi with the last verson of ubuntu and it took a uninstalling avahi to fix it
<kbrooks> !gdm
<ubottu> Factoid gdm not found
<Trizzle> I am having some problem with my sound.  I just went through a post on the forums and I can watch videos on youtube, but no file support for some reason
<bender1337> what kind of scripts are these in this tutorial http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<troughton_> cwillu is there no way of removing wmaster ?
<I_B_Panadero> Help getting Yahoo Web Messenger working under Hardy. Want to use SMS feature
<Dmole> cwillu: I just rebooted after installing all updates and it's still choppy (2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux)
<bbyever> !sound | Kaemon12433 Trizzle
<ubottu> Kaemon12433 Trizzle: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cwillu> troughton_, this isn't an avahi problem afact
<cwillu> Dmole, did you enable the proposed updates, refresh?
<vinicri> can i get a rmbv codec through apt-get?
<cwillu> Dmole, because that's not the kernel in -proposed
<cwillu> (should be 2.6.24-17
<charlie_> can i fix up a partition that i unsuccessfully tried to resize?
<cwillu> vinicri, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<seann> i found this for my problem: Driver: Install the drivers for windows included in the box and fetch the .inf and .sys fyles from the installation directory
<stefg> kbrooks: after you finished reconfiguring your services, catch grub at the boot prompt and add 'profile' at the end of the kernel line. this will trigger a fresh profiling run for readahead
<seann> what does it mean by 'fetch'?
<Dmole> cwillu: how do i enable the proposed updates?
<Trizzle> Ubottu:  I don't think that will work because I just installed OSS and I have that working (I think), but I can not get any of my music/movie files to play
<bender1337> vinicri: no you cant
<sharkp> How can I set the proper driver to get working with my video card?
<troughton_> what hapend last time was the network card was assighened to wlan0;ava and wlan0 and now the networkcard is assighed to wlan0 and wmaster0
<charlie_> !partition
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kbrooks> if my system uses ACPI, can i disable the APM service?
<Myrtti> !away > _croPe|off_
<charlie_> !Gparted
<stefg> kbrooks: yes
<ubottu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<bbyever> !bot | Trizzle
<ubottu> Trizzle: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Trizzle> !bot | Trizzle
<cwillu> Dmole, software sources, updates tab
<Trizzle> ahh, thanks
<ba_> +o please
<troughton_> what hapend last time was the network card was assighened to wlan0;ava and wlan0 and now the networkcard is assighed to wlan0 and wmaster0 cwillu
<sharkp> <sharkp> How can I set the proper driver to get working my video card?
<bender1337> what kind of scripts are these http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<kbrooks> ba_, we dont give out ops
<staing> hello, seem to have a problem suspend/hibernate with hardy
<POVaddct> troughton_: still wmaster0 has nothing to do with avahi
<staing> can someone lend a hand
<HSorgYves> heya, is there a way to show from which source the packages used by "apt-get upgrade" come from?
<bender1337> sharkp: what kind of graphics card do you have
<Trizzle> ﻿!sound | Kaemon12433
<jrib> HSorgYves: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Kaemon12433> wait trizzle
<seann> hoq so i install ndiswrapper on hardy heron?
<troughton_> i know that POVaddct but same problem i had before and utill i get it fixed my wireless will not work
<Kaemon12433> i have 2 sound cards
<sharkp> bender1337,  an ATI radoen hd 2600 XT with AGP bus
<Kaemon12433> my sblive is the one i use
<Kaemon12433> but now its switched to the intel
<HSorgYves> jrib: so i need to do it manually for each one? no automatic listing by apt-get upgrade?
<bbyever_> l
<bbyever_> identify bbyever
<jrib> HSorgYves: not sure what exactly you are looking for then?  Do you want a long list of the sources of all packages needing updates?
<Dmole> cwillu: ah the prerelese one
<kbrooks> do i really need the sound server if i don't use sound?
<lava> hello
<cwillu> troughton_, Dmole yep
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> Dmole, :p
<seann> anyone know how to install ndiswrapper for hardy, i can only find packages for earlier ubuntus
<openuser> hi, can someone help me, i can't connect to an access point with wpa2, but if I make the ap open, it works, help please!
<jrib> !wifi > seann (read the private message from ubotu)
<troughton_> Dmole ?? cwillu
<PapaFD> for  shared fat32 drive /dev/sdb what would fstab look like if I wanted all users to have read write to it?
<G__81> the latest NVidia Beta driver works for me but is not available in Ubuntu repo so can i just install it from the Nvidia Website
<cwillu> Dmole, that fix has been a long time in coming.  It may not for sure fix your problem, but it's a good first bet for any problem that includes skipping sound
<askand> After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<G__81> i am using Ubuntu 8.04
<kbrooks> G__81, no.
<cwillu> troughton_, that was the bah :p
<G__81> the driver works well with Fedora 8
<HSorgYves> jrib: yes, kind of; the selected source would be enough, i do not need all like apt-cache policy outputs
<G__81> kbrooks, why ?
<cwillu> troughton_, hit your nick by accident
<chamunks> My friend was telling me about a package for servers that was a torrent daemon that provided a web interface can i pls get the names of some packaged like these?
<stefg> kbrooks: no... and you still have alsa (could turn off alsa-utils as well, if you don't use sound at all, and blacklist the ,odules for the soundcard, that helps saving init-time, too)
<G__81> it works well with Fedora 8
<chamunks> *packages like these?
<Sturmkind> hello
<sarthor> Hi, my problem is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9764/ with bandwidth controlling on shaper, please help,
<G__81> but the driver which is in Ubuntu does not work with my Card
<Sturmkind> QUESTION: Why is the userdir from thunderbird in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and not in ~/.mozilla/thunderbird as in other mozilla applications?
<cwillu> Sturmkind, -> #thunderbird
<jrib> HSorgYves: you'd probably have to write a short script... why do you want this?
<G__81> kbrooks, any reasons why ?
<Dmole> cwillu: thanks I'm Downloading now
<charlie_> when i click the exit (power) button in ubuntu all the panel and task bar disappear leaving me with only the desktop and so i cant do anything. how can i fix this?
<troughton_> how do i stop ubuntu assighining the wirless card to wmaster0 ?????
<Sturmkind> cwillu: hope i get a answer there :-)
<G__81> can someone clear my problem ?
<kbrooks> G__81, it messses up your system.
<_vins_> hello world!
<cwillu> Sturmkind, only answer we can give is 'because they said so' :p
<stefg> !udevrules | troughton_
<ubottu> Factoid udevrules not found
<stefg> !udev rules | troughton_
<ubottu> troughton_: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<HSorgYves> jrib: testing a setup with stable/testing/stable-volatile and i want to know why the package is offered as upgrade
<chirlu> sharkp: You can Run the Autodetect Script Again and select the driver while this procedure - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<G__81> kbrooks, i dont have any option actually because the current drivers dont seem to work with my card
<kbrooks> stefg, how do i find out the modules for my sound card?
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<kbrosnan> cwillu: Sturmkind mind you #thunderbird is on irc.mozilla.org
<G__81> i tried with Envyng to
<ere4si> !nvidia | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bender1337> can someone tell me what kind of scrpit this is http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<jrib> HSorgYves: erm, in ubuntu?
<Alath_Mondulrig1> cwillu.. do you have IM?
<klown> i am trying to get my intel 915 graphics controller to work on ubuntu, anyone know of any new fixes for this issue?
<seann> i dont understand how my wireless can work on ubuntu 7 and not hardy?
<cwillu> kbrosnan:  Sturmkind, see?  you're not even on the right server :p
<cwillu> Alath_Mondulrig1, just /msg me
<[> he?
<HSorgYves> jrib: wanted to try that yes
<Alath_Mondulrig1> i cant
<Alath_Mondulrig1> it says thats prevented
<HSorgYves> jrib: why not?
<alexman> how do i tell what type of ram is in my computer?
<cwillu> Alath_Mondulrigo, register your nick
<cwillu> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<openuser> please help with wpa
<Sturmkind> kbrosnan: ah ok just woundering that's only one person there
<DIFTOW> !register
<stefg> kbrooks: usually a look at lsmod reveals them... either they carry the name of the chip, or have 'snd' in the name
<G__81> kbrooks, i ve a NVidia Ge-Force 8400M GS Card
<jrib> HSorgYves: because ubuntu doesn't have stable, testing, stable-volatile
<sarthor> Hi, my problem is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9764/ with bandwidth controlling on shaper, please help,
<kbrooks> stefg, do i need to disable all of them listed?
<sharkp> chirlu, that guide talks only about resolution
<sharkp> I have a problem about the entire driver
<G__81> kbrooks, it doesnt work with the other drivers of NVidia the latest Beta Driver works
<HSorgYves> jrib: i know, i wanted to use the debian repository, or will that kill my system?
<Kevin`> is it possible to install ubuntu from debian?
<stefg> kbrooks: no, because they load their dependencies... can't you just uninstall alsa alltogether?
<jrib> HSorgYves: probably kill your system
<Sideways> bah
<kbrooks> HSorgYves, it will kill your system
<albech> how do i install additional dictionaries for openoffice apps?
<kbrooks> stefg, alsa-utils?
<thewhitepelican> how do I install slype and google earth in kde under ubuntu?
<HSorgYves> jrib: oooh, good you told me; will then try it on a VM with debian and ask there for further help
<cwillu> HSorgYves, if you must, download individual packages from their repo via firefox,  and install them via dpkg.  DO NOT add their repository to your sources.list
<PapaFD> for  shared fat32 drive /dev/sdb what would fstab look like if I wanted all users to have read write to it?
<stefg> kbrooks: yes, for starters
<xomp> I have the hardy cd in my drive, is there a way I can make an .iso of it on ubuntu? I want to start using UCK.
<seann> iwconfig gices Acess Point:Invalid
<seann> is that the problem?
<kbrooks> stefg, it says: "The following packages will be REMOVED:  alsa-utils fast-user-switch-applet gdm ubuntu-desktop"
<Ahadiel> xomp, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/USERNAME/Desktop/ubuntu.iso
<xomp> Ahadiel, much thanks :)
<HSorgYves> kbrooks / cwillu / jrib : thanks for the warning
<seann> please can someone give me advice on how to find a fix for my wirless problem, i'm reading the docs, where do i post the output to find the solution?
<kbrooks> stefg, i need gdm, so do i just disable alsa-utils instead
<SilverStreak> !paste
<cwillu> seann, chipset?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bender1337> can someone tell me how to do this tutorial http://erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html
<seann> cwillu: belkin wireless g usb 7050
<alexman> paste bin is nicer because you can do things like private pastebins like myusername.pastebin.org
<cwillu> seann, lspci | grep -i net
<chirlu> sharkp: After starting  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', you can also select the driver. That solution worked for my wrong-detected videocard. If it doesn't work for you, I'm sorry.
<POVaddct> seann: that's not the chipset, use lsusb
<stefg> kbrooks: true... (although that is something for the dev' s to think over... for a silly drumroll gdm is dependant on alsa, i don't thin that is necessary)
<sharkp> chirlu, no, with me it doesn't work... no prob
<seann> POVaddct: oh right thanks. that gives me 6 lines of output which is the chipset?
<randal> hi i need some help
<POVaddct> seann: one of the lines without 0000:0000
<seann> POVaddct: i think the relevant one is 050d:705c belkin components
<randal> what is the differnce between compus fusion and beryl
<xomp> randal, none
<xomp> randal, beryl is now compiz-fusion
<cwillu> seann, can you pastebin the lines?
<stefg> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<thewhitepelican> how do I install skype and google earth in kde under ubuntu? I am using hardy heron
<randal> how do i get it
<randal> and install it
<POVaddct> seann: that's a zd1211b chipset. should run out of the box.
<chamunks> Is there a package for ubuntu that will let me torrent completely via web interface
<ere4si> randal: compiz and beryl fused to make compiz fusion
<chazco> Hi... i'm having trouble with Ubuntu for student use... its not possible to edit documents as you can on Windows systems (OpenOffice, Softmaker Office both display documents wrong). I have the ms fonts installed. I recently purchased Office 07 ultimate and have it installed in virtualbox, but it takes ages to load and uses battery (starts XP as well). Is there a better way to do this?
<xomp> randal, it should be installed already
<xomp> randal, you most likely need CCSM
<randal> rely
<camaron> hi
<randal> how do i get a theme for it
<randal> whats that
<randal> whats ccsm
<ere4si> !ccsm | randal
<ubottu> randal: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<xomp> ranamalo, I believe compiz uses Emerald for "themes" but if you want to play around with all the effects grab CCSM from synaptic
<seann> POVaddct: yeh it worked fine before i upgraded to hardy, strange.
<StanMckhanic> Evening
<xomp> randal, sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager from the terminal
<kbrooks> stefg, hah i turned it off already
<stefg> chazco: you'll have to be more specific if you are expecting an answer
<POVaddct> seann: is the zd1211rw driver loaded?
<kbrooks> stefg, I will  do the blacklist '
<randal> k
<randal> thz
<sarthor> Hi, my problem is here  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9764/ with bandwidth controlling on shaper, i have assigned 256, but my clinets are getting only 5 KB,please help,
<randal> brb
<SilverStreak> chazco: Do the documents look different, or are you getting garbled character city?
<chazco> stefg - Just looking for any better way to work with .doc/.docx files...
<POVaddct> seann: lsmod | grep zd12
<chazco> SilverStreak - They look different
<randal> sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<chazco> Fonts are wrong sizes, some stuff (tables, MS Word 2000 format) is missing totally and so on
<randal> E: Invalid operation compizconfig-settings-manager
<seann> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m45fb0461
<randal> so now what do i do
<stefg> chazco: docx is a PITA...  you might look into crossover-office, but the best way is just using and promoting free formats
<chamunks> can someone link me to how to upgrade 7.10 server to 8.04 lts server?
<SilverStreak> chazco: is converting to .rtf an option at all?
<randal> it said invaled operation
<cwillu> seann, give me lspci | grep -i net
<jpatrick> !upgrade | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<feaks> randal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<POVaddct> cwillu: he has a usb wlan stick
<POVaddct> cwillu: lspci is no use
<xomp> randal, sorry, forgot install
<chamunks> jpatrick, thanks
<chazco> stefg and SilverStreak - They will only accept work in .doc format (even PDF results in a fail), so not much alternative. Dont want to reinstall Windows :(
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<randal> working
<Trizzle> Question:  I have just installed OSS and it is working fine based on running osstest.  I am attempting to play a file using totem movie player and I am unable to get sound and the file won't play at all.  I receive this error message whenever I try to open anything with totem:  "Failed to connect stream:  Invalid argument"  This has only happened since I installed OSS
<randal> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manage
<neo_> hello
<randal> E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manage
<metroside> Is the command line font and layout be altered in a file or via a program?
<stefg> chazco: openoffice can save and handle .doc (as in office 2203-doc)
<feaks> it's manager
<xomp> randal, manager*
<cwillu> POVaddct, then I'm gonna turn him over to you (/me doesn't like usb :p)
<stefg> .. 2003 that is actually
<chazco> stefg - It cant very well... cant open MS Office files properly, and saved files often look really poor
<neo_> Trizzle, use ALSA
<Alessio20^> join #italia
<Kaemon12433> sound works now
<sisif> Hello guys. I`m using Ubuntu 7.10 (fresh re-install just the other day) on a Dell notebook and I`m having some trouble fixing a a bug that prevent the backlight to turn off when the LID is closed. On previous install I know that all I had to do is comment out line 9 in /etc/acpi/lid.sh . But now, the same fix is not working. Each time I close the LID, the backlight stays on, and I`m afraid of not burning out my laps. Is there any solution to this bug?  (I did
<sisif>  some *extensive* searching on ubuntuforums, but came up with nothing really useful).
<Kaemon12433> but setting like tone and bass arent workign like they were last night
<POVaddct> cwillu: i already detected which chipset it is. zd1211b, should run out of the box with zd1211rw module. i wonder what they've f*** up in the hardy kernel.
<metroside> sorry that didn't make much sense after i read it.
<neo_> sisif, sum that up
<Kaemon12433> they wont apply when i click them
<randal> sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<randal> randal@Randal-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<randal> E: Invalid operation compizconfig-settings-manager
<The_Bridge> i used amptron motherboard with VIA P4M800Pro Chipset,how do i install it's vga driver,i cant get any better resolution than 800x600?
<feaks> randal, you need to add install after apt-get
<cwillu> POVaddct, I actually have two zd1211's in front of me, both are working fine :/
<sisif> neo_: When I close the LID of my notebook, the back light doesn`t turn off.
<randal> im confused
<seann> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m3a186d26
<POVaddct> cwillu: in hardy?
<randal> can you write the code out
<cwillu> yep
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<feaks> randal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager  <--
<cwillu> in hardy, for months now
<neo_> sisif: you mean the screen?
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<ere4si> !who | randal
<ubottu> randal: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cpudan80> Im having a problem with FFX3B5 in HH
<kLownish> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mysticdarkhack> geeze still can't seem to get xchat to open automatically when click on irc link and connect to the channel
<cwillu> POVaddct, can you walk him through undoing any changes he might have made to get ndiswrapper working before?
<randal> k
<randal> its installing
<Trizzle> neo_:  I switched from alfa because it wasn't working with surround.  It would only play out of one speaker
<Cpudan80> It crashes frequently on load -- for no apparent reason
<European-African> hi guys, is there a nice way of installing kde desktop onto ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Is anyone else having this problem?
<randal> can i download themes now and will they work
<metroside> Does anyone know, if the font and layout of the shell can be changed?
<sisif> neo_: Yes .. i think.
<The_Bridge> i used amptron motherboard with VIA P4M800Pro Chipset,i cant get any better resolution than 800x600,,how do i install it's vga driver,?
<POVaddct> cwillu: sorry, no. i don't know ndiswrapper at all.
<neo_> what sound card are you using?
<randal> will i
<randal> ?
<Carbonflux> does anyone know why Evolution lags sometimes ? slow coming back from minimize ?
<cwillu> POVaddct, seann, make sure you don't have anything carried over from previous configuration in /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist etc
<ere4si> metroside: the gnome-terminal?
<mysticdarkhack> actually I meant get the xchat to connect to the irc channel automatically
<POVaddct> cwillu: in fact i don't use and don't recommend ndiswrapper for political reasons
<randal> will i be able to go to beryl-project.com and dowload thems and will they work
<PapaFD> for  shared fat32 drive /dev/sdb what would fstab look like if I wanted all users to have read write to it?
<neo_> i have trouble with iptables. how do i change my NAT?
<randal>  will i be able to go to beryl-project.com and dowload thems and will they work
<xazax> hi! could anyone help me? glxinfo says direct rendering: no. I have intel 945gm integrated vga
<Trizzle> new_:  M Audio Revolution 5.1 (OSS Mixer)
<cwillu> POVaddct, then you should be an expert in uninstalling it! :)
<SilverStreak> stefg: his problems mostly are that documents saved in Windows don't look the same as when they're opened up in Ubuntu
<seann> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m45fb0461
<SilverStreak> actually, nevermind about that, my client stopeed scrolling
<SilverStreak> *stopped
<neo_> sisif, i really can't help you. you try updating to the -17 kernel
<POVaddct> cwillu: i don't where where this piece of .... driver installs to
<randal>  will i be able to go to beryl-project.com and dowload thems and will they work
<metroside> ere4si; I know the gnome terminal can but i am wondering about just your basic command line prompts before running any form of windows X?
<sisif> neo_: No, I did not.
<cwillu> seann, pastebin me the output of lsmod
<cwillu> seann, and the contents of /etc/modules and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<randal> ?
<randal> you there
<neo_> sisif, you could start with that. make sure you have everything up to date. ;)
<POVaddct> cwillu: ah, i am getting the idea
<mysticdarkhack> anyone have any idea
<ere4si> metroside: I think that is limited
<bender1337> does anyone have the tmobile gc89 card
<feaks> Small problem : My Desktop is randomly not loading on boot (no icons, no wallpaper, black background..) everything else works just fine. I can "fix" this with a relog or a gdm restart but i'd like to know if anyone ever heard of this before ? (i know at least one other person with the same problem, uses compiz and nvidia as me)
<Trizzle> neo_:  I figured it out.  I'm a retard.  Thanks for the help.
<stefg> SilverStreak: yeah, i know... well known problem, but a consequence of vendor lock in. So the only cure is using an open, well implemented cross platform format or spend big buck on x-over office and a copy of ms-office (which supports the wrongdoers even more)
<troughton> cwillu it is still not working
<cwillu> POVaddct, :)
<neo_> no prob Trizzle
<sisif> neo_: Is there a image for kernel 2.6.22.-17 on repos?
<randal> what button is the super key
<Myrtti> windows key
<neo_> sisif, got root?
<SilverStreak> stefg: yeah, I know. Plus, OpenOffice created .docs are about 3-4x bigger than msoffice .docs
<randal> what button is the super>button1
<sisif> neo_: Sure
<Myrtti> randal: windows button
<randal> ok
<metroside> ere4si; thanks....i have similar computers with similar resolutions but when in the bash shell, the text is in all different font sizes. Would be nice to have control over that.
<randal> thz
<Cowlol> Hi, I did something dumb and deletecd /etc/modprobe.d contents by mistake, and now I have all sorts of problems with network and video card and other stuff, is installing ubuntu again the only way to fix it?
<neo_> sisif, go to administration and software sources. check all 4 boxes under the tab "updates"
<kling0n> i have a question: after upgrading to hardy, my mounted samba shares no longer show up in the "places" menu
<SuperQ> Cowlol: it may be possible to re-install some packages
<kling0n> does anyone have any idea why ?
<kling0n> they are mounted in fstab
<SuperQ> Cowlol: let me see
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<metroside> cwillu; sorry missed what you were trying to do, was it install a wireless card?
<StanMckhanic> Hi guys, downloaded drivers for my nvidia card from their website, came in a ".run" package, I followed their instructions, set it to be able to be run as an executable, double click the file on the desktop, where upon it opens a terminal, starts to run the package, but then comes up with a message saying that I need to be the root user to run it, I've spent a fair while reading documentation and forums, because I've been using l
<StanMckhanic> inux for, oh, 4 days now, so I'm aware that I shouldn't need to use the root user, can someone help me find the correct way to do this using sudo?
<smallfoot-> i get motherfucker angry, ubuntu has audio like windows 3.11, it cannot play Flash on Youtube and listen Rhythmbox mp3 same time??? WTF!!!!!!!!!!
<neo_> stanmckhanic, use envy
<mabus> StanMckhanic: sudo
<Myrtti> !language | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cwillu> metroside, I've got 3 or 4 people all trying to figure out how to get their wireless working.  If you want to help any of them, I'd love you forever :p
<ere4si> metroside: they are called tty 's - that might help you search
<neo_> smallfoot, calm down
<Kaemon12433> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefg> StanMckhanic: why in  the first place don't you use the nvidia drivers supplied with ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> !envy | neo_, StanMckhanic
<ubottu> neo_, StanMckhanic: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<seann> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m38075674
<jbroome__> smallfoot-: i am very eager to help you out after your excellent description of your problem
<Guest_144> how to install beryl on hardy ?
<mabus> StanMckhanic: instead of double clicking on the shortcut, just type sudo /path/to/installer.run
<metroside> thanks ere4si its good to know the right terminology :)...
<ere4si> smallfoot-: it is a known bug and is being worked on
<ere4si> k
<SuperQ> Cowlol: if you can still get the computer online, you can try this command:
<neo_> i use envy-tk XD
<Kevin`> smallfoot-: use a sound server
<seann> cwillu: i dont have a folder etc/modules (i don't think)
<neo_> sisif, do  you have all updates checked?
<metroside> cwillu; i managed to get two wireless cards going tonight a netgear wg511v2 and a generic excel realtech chipset
<sisif> neo_: Yeah.
<cwillu> seann, /etc/modules is a file
<cwillu> seann, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist is the other file I want
<metroside> so i can probably help with those too...
<sisif> neo_: Let me upgrade 1st
<mhenley> I am trying out ubunutu (64 bit) instead of my usual gentoo 32bit, however, java for firefox doesnt seem to be working.  I have followed a number of pages showing how to fix this and so far none have helped..
<SuperQ> Cowlol: dpkg -S /etc/modprobe.d | cut -f1 -d: | tr -d ',' | xargs apt-get --yes --reinstall install
<neo_> sisif, go to synaptic package manager and install all -17 kernel mods, backports, and images
<tacone> Is CFQ enabled by default in hardy ? How do I can verify that ?
<seann> cwillu: ok thanks, ill get them
<jjt001> any of you guys know about coding on ubuntu?
<cwillu> seann, troughton, talk to metroside for a few minutes, he's having better luck than I am :p
<Guest_144> i've ubuntu 8.04 desktop edition and unable to install beryl on it. pls help !!!
<neo_> I JUST WANT TO SAY... I LOVE UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<troughton> http://pastebin.com/m52676afc this is my ifconfig output can anyone help me get rid of the wmaster 0 conflict
<Cowlol> SuperQ: would that require an internet connection?
<tacone> jjt001: I guess you should be more specific.
<SuperQ> Cowlol: yes
<metroside> seann what wireless card do you have?
<linkmaster03> is there a way to refer to the most recently edited file in a folder from terminal?
<xomp> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<jjt001> tacone: i'm trying to write a driver for a webcam on my laptop
<cwillu> metroside, he's running a zd1211, his lsmod is at http://pastebin.com/m38075674
<SuperQ> Cowlol: it's possible to fix your network card without modprobe.d
<seann> metroside: hi i have a belkin wireless g usb
<neo_> ubottu, hi
<SuperQ> Cowlol: do you have ethernet instead of wifi?
<sisif> neo_: Do I have to recompile the module for ndiswrapper  afterwards ?
<andresj> hello. How can I see what's the GHz number for my 3d card?
<seann> cwillu: thanks for the help anyway
<bender1337> i have gc89 card
<troughton> metroside http://pastebin.com/m52676afc i have a broadcom card
<tacone> jjt001: out of my knowledge, sorry, you may want to check other ubuntu related channels
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<Kevin`> seann: do you know what chipset that belkin wireless g card uses?
<jjt001> tacone: can you give me some directions as to what channels i should goto?
<neo_> no
<neo_> sisif, no
<Cowlol> SuperQ: doubt it, I've been trying to get the network card to work for the past week, and I don't have a wired connection :(
<Cowlol> intel3945
<linkmaster03> Is there a way to refer to the most recently edited file in a folder from terminal?
<SuperQ> Cowlol: oh, yea, that one can be a bit tricky
<SuperQ> Cowlol: but it's not too hard
<metroside> troughton: is it a linksys?
<seann> Kevin: im told its a  zd1211
<Myrtti> linkmaster03: man ls, man grep
<metroside> just looking at it now seann
<Guest_144> doesn't hardy support beryl ?
<linkmaster03> thanks Myrtti
<neo_> sisif would you rather have a private irc room for like 10 mins
<seann> metroside: thanks
<tacone> jjt001: you could try to ask in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu. even they could not be the right channel, people there cuold point you better than me to the right resources.
<jrib> linkmaster03: hint: -t
<SuperQ> Cowlol: which version of ubuntu do you have?
<xomp> crap on a crap cracker
<sisif> neo_: Sure. Name the channel.
<troughton> metroside its a broadcome
<stdin> !beryl | Guest_144
<ubottu> Guest_144: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<neo_> #sisif
<J-Unit> is there any classrooms on irc for cinelerra?
<Cowlol> SuperQ: Hardy, I think I'll just install 7.10 back because it worked perfectly
<sevillian> Salamo alicom
<SuperQ> Cowlol: what's wrong with hardy other than you deleting things? ;)
<troughton> metroside its a broadcom bcm4312
<xomp> could someone help me with downloading uck? I'm getting this svn: PROPFIND of '/svnroot/uck/trunk/uck': Could not resolve hostname
<Cowlol> SuperQ: Wireless didn't work even before I deleted things? :(
<Cowlol> And I keep getting problems with nvidia card, problems that I do solve, only to randomly get the same problem again later
<SuperQ> Cowlol: huh, I have a thinkpad with that chip, works fine on Hardy
<Atomic_UE> .quit
<metroside> troughton...sorry i missed the conversation that you were having with cwillu but happens when you try using ndiswrapper?
<jbroome__> xomp: why are you pulling from svn?
<cwillu> metroside, we were trying to get him off ndiswrapper iirc
<computer13137> Hello
<computer13137> : I have two interfaces, eth0 and eth1.  eth0 is presently connected to the LAN on a static IP.  eth1 is connected to the Internet on a dynamic IP.  When I go to go online, it uses my LAN, and goes through the main router.  I want it to use eth1.  How do I change the default network interface to eth1?
<Cowlol> SuperQ: I don't know, I tried every solution mentioned on the forum, none worked (in fact I deleted stuff as part of a solution, except I put a * where I shouldn't
<sevillian> could any one told me how use this chat?
<jbroome__> sevillian: you're doing it
<SuperQ> Cowlol: Does wifi work from the Desktop live CD mode?
<SuperQ> Cowlol: what laptp is this?
<Lynet> computer13137: You have to set eth1 as efault gateway.
<Lynet> computer13137: You have to set eth1 as *d*efault gateway.
<xomp> jbroome__, it's how you download it from the download page according to them :/
<sevillian> actualy iam new user to linux
<Cowlol> SuperQ: The live CD never worked, only the alternative CD. Also Acer Aspire 5920G
<computer13137> Lynet: I'm assuming I do this in /etc/network/interfaces, right?  What changes do I make to do this?
<ere4si> sevillian: if you have a prob ask about it :)
<troughton> i had it installed with ndiswrapper and upgraded then the network card would not switch on so with cwillu's help i installed bc-43
<metroside> oh ok then no worries. I was going to say I have problems with ndiswrapper and broadcom chip cards
<cwillu> b43 :p
<SuperQ> Cowlol: oh, yea, not sure
<jbroome__> xomp: probably want the stable release
<sevillian> how can i  install the packages  that doing on windows like yahoo messanger
<seann> cwillu: not sure if you still want to look but the contents of those two files is http://pastebin.com/m460c2eb9
<Kevin`> pidgin does yahoo im right?
<metroside> ok cool...so you have the right firmware. Does it recognise the card when you use the command lscpi
<Lynet> computer13137: Hold on, I'll look it up.
<cwillu> thanks
<cwillu> metroside, ^^^
<jbroome__> Kevin`: yup
<computer13137> Lynet: OK, thanks.
<troughton> metroside the network card now switches on but when i do ifconfig i get http://pastebin.com/m52676afc
<chazco> I need to install Windows due to Ubuntu/OO poor compatibility. I currently have an ext3 /home. Is there a filesystem i should use for compatibility? I take it Windows wont read ext3 well.
<ere4si> sevillian: that's a package called pidgeon - it is in the synaptic package manager
<Cowlol> Now I wish I made a seperate /home partition :/
<xomp> jbroome__, I downloaded both the .deb & tar packages, which should I choose and how do I install it (if neccessary?)
<bender1337> can someone help me with my gc89 card
<linkmaster03> jrib: -t sorts ls by time of modification
<Kevin`> chazco: there are ext2 drivers for windows but they aren't very stable. you can use explore2fs which works fairly well though
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<jrib> linkmaster03: yes
<jussio1> !ext3 | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<linkmaster03> jrib: but like, how I can do *new* and it will upload one with new in it
<Takalius> ere4si, it's called pidgin, not pidgeon
<linkmaster03> jrib: im trying to use the file as an arguement for a python script, referring to the most recently edited file
<metroside> troughton; is this a single machine or do you have other pcs on a network?
<linkmaster03> like python script.py Pictures/(newest modified)
<randal> MY desktop cube when i try to move things to differnt cubes it gows extremy glitchy and werid
<metroside> sorry for the question; but just going through the troubleshooting steps i usually do.
<ere4si> Takalius: thnxs
<randal> MY desktop cube when i try to move things to differnt cubes it gows extremy glitchy and werid
<jrib> linkmaster03: ls -t sorts by modification time.  Find out if it is ascending or descending, then either use tail or head to grab the last or first one
<sevillian> yes takaliu that called pidgin  it`s running now
<ronin_> hi all
<randal> help me plz
<chazco> Thanks Kevin` and jussi01, will look into it. Hopefully openoffice will improve with time.
<sevillian> thank you at all
<troughton> there are other mashiens on the wired network this is the only wireless but had to put on network to get on here
<ere4si> !ask | randal
<ubottu> randal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<randal> ok
<randal> MY desktop cube when i try to move things to differnt cubes it gows extremy glitchy and werid
<askand> ﻿After updating, all I now get when trying to start ubuntu is whitescreen.... I guess it has something to do with those kernelupdates? How do I fix that?
<troughton> metroside when i iwconfig i get http://pastebin.com/m3fe54bb4
<linkmaster03> jrib: so would I use python script.py Pictures/head
<ronin_> does anyone play planeshift
<ere4si> randal: ask in #compiz
<bender1337> can someone plz help me with my gc89 card :'(
<ronin_> i have a prob
<ronin_> my screen flickers
<ethan961> randal us gone, ere4si
<ethan961> is
<RBrown> hello
<ronin_> hi
<metroside> troughton it looks as if you haven't set your essid.
<RBrown> I'm a new Ubuntu user and having a problem printing
<troughton> i have set it in network manager
<immux> can anyone help me for my ubuntu vs slackware??
<jrib> linkmaster03: python script.py $(ls -t | head -n 1)     maybe.  You could also just feed the script a directory and find the newest file in your python script if you want more python practice
<troughton> metroside i set it in network settings
<bazhang> immux: what is the ubuntu issue; slack is another channel
<sevillian> ok  how can i know the name of packages it may run on ubuntu?
<xomp> folks, how do I install a .deb package?
<metroside> no worries. I am guessing it isn't registering. Let me have a quick look at a few things and see what I can come up with where things might have gone wrong.
<jrib> xomp: what are you installing?
<linkmaster03> xomp: double click it
<xomp> jrib, UCK
<bender1337> anybody have a gc89 card
<ere4si> sevillian: open the synaptic package manager from the menu
<linkmaster03> jrib: thanks :)
<bazhang> ubuntu customization kit xomp?
<erat123> i want to setup a launchpad server.. is this possible?
<xomp> bazhang, yes
<xomp> thanks linkmaster03 :)
<Dmole> no joy on the choppy VLC problem
<ubuntino> update-manager lists updates but doesn't installs the package (hardy i386)
<xomp> I figured there was some super complex way to install it, glad to see a double-click does the trick lulz
<goudkov> not strictly am ubuntu question, but what's better for performance ram 3G of 2G dual channel? i don't need so much ram for running applications, but it would be used by the os for caching.
<|vins|> oops
<sevillian>  what aynpatic manager>..... i told you it's first one i use the linux
<bazhang> goudkov: generic kernel
<extor> What is the best website to get information on current and recent linux vulnerabilities?
<goudkov> bazhang: ?
<derspankster> Can emerald themes be used in Hardy?
<rsk> extor: secunia maybe
<bazhang> !synaptic | sevillian
<ubottu> sevillian: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<extor> maybe
<troughton> metroside ok set it in terminal will restart and see what hapens
<sevillian> thank you brb
<Tung> Hi
<bazhang> derspankster: you tried yet?
<Takalius> derspankster, Yeah you can
<Tung> i want to backup  data from my harddrive to a dvd
<Tung> how can i do that
<Takalius> derspankster, You can install emerald, emerald-themes won't work, but you can just get themes from the interwebz
<bazhang> goudkov: sorry thought you meant which kernel to use-->could you please clarify your question
<derspankster> bazhang, haven't upgraded yet
<derspankster> Takalius, thanks
<goudkov> bazhang: hardware, 2G ram dual channel vs 3G non-dual. on a server with http/app/db
<Takalius> derspankster, No problem
<xomp> wow, UCK only allows you to customize the language the system uses?!?!?!
<linkmaster03> How do I run a blank file with terminal commands in it, FROM terminal?
<SilverStreak> Tung: Do you have any HDDs around? It's a lot easier to do an unattended backup to an HDD than to DVDs
<bazhang> tung use brasero gnomebaker or similar to burn data dvd
 * xomp le sigh
<goudkov> 3G-> more stuff cached. 2G -> faster reads/writes for the running apps
<bazhang> goudkov: not sure there-->you may wish to ask in #hardware if you dont get an answer here--this is ubuntu os support channel
<Tung> SilverStreak: I have 2 hardrives in my pc . my data is in my harddrive . I want to write that into a dvd
<goudkov> ok, thanks
<SilverStreak> Tung: How much data?
<Tung> bazhang: where can i get brasero
<XeoX> .
<ge> Hey People! I have bought a Netgear modem/router/wlan thingy. When I tell my notebook to connect to the wlan (unprotected netgear) it gets the ip 192.168.0.3 from this thing. But then when i try to go to 192.168.0.1 where the admin of the machine should be, i get a "cant connect". any ideas?
<bazhang> !info brasero
<chaqui> what movie players do you suggest?
<cancu> hey, for what is the tracker in ubuntu 8.04?
<sevillian> # linuxac
<seann> i've decided to go back to 1995 and fitted an ethernet cable
<bazhang> cancu indexing files
<linkmaster03> How do I run a blank file with terminal commands in it, FROM terminal?
<metroside> throughton; did you go through the steps on this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2533847&postcount=67
<Takalius> linkmaster03, samew ay you run a program
<cancu> bazhang: can i just remove it?
<Takalius> linkmaster03, Example, the file is called test. ./test
<Takalius> linkmaster03,  you might need to chmod +x test it first though
<led> i hate firefox 3 nothing like 2 and a bish to get rid of after a upgrade
<bazhang> tung it is standard in Hardy Heron
<linkmaster03> Takalius: thanks I just forgot the +x
<Takalius> linkmaster03, No problem ^^
<ubottu> brasero: CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 682 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<metroside> sorry seann; still planning on helping you if i can...
<cancu> can i just remove tracker in 8.04?
<seann> metroside: thanks for trying to help, don't worry about it, i'll try another day
<Kevin`> how can I install firefox 2 instead of 3 beta on hardy?
<bazhang> tung the bot says it is optional but I have it standard; if you do not have it then sudo apt-get install brasero
<Konam> can someone tell me where can I download the ubuntu documentation for the 8.04, I know where it is online but I'm use to download the PDF
<Trizzle> Question:  I'm trying to change my 40-permissions.rules file and for some reason the item that I want to edit is not in there.  I made the change to this item last night, but I updated to the latest version of ubuntu (from gutsy to hardy) and I remember it saying that everything I changed would be erased, but I didn't realize it would erase the entire line and not replace it with the default.  Should I just re-add the line and is there 
<troughton> metroid no look
<kbrosnan> Kevin`: use the package manager
<troughton> luck
<xomp> I was hoping that UCK would allow me to change more of the livecd other than pretty much just the language.... :(
<Takalius> Kevin`, try apt-get remove firefox, then go download firefox 2 from the mozilla site, then compile it yourself
<Kevin`> kbrosnan: it didn't seem to be listed
<bazhang> Takalius: it is in the repos; no need for you to do that Kevin` just install it
<xomp> would someone be up to helping me get started in compiling my own kernel in ubuntu?
<justmozzy> hey guys
<troughton> metroside no luck
<kbrosnan> Kevin`: i see a firefox-2 package on my system, might be in one of the additional repos
<randal> hi i am haveing puroblems useing new themes how do i use them plz help
<bazhang> xomp the 25? or other
<metroside> troughton did you get any error in the process?
<kbrosnan> Kevin`: it is in universe
<xomp> bazhang, I'm not sure what the 25 is lol
<troughton> metroside ?? on boot up
<Kevin`> kbrosnan: ok
<randal> hi i am haveing puroblems useing new themes how do i use them plz help
<Takalius> derspankster, Also something you need to do
<randal> hi i am haveing puroblems useing new themes how do i use them plz help
<neopsyche> please can someone help me install something
<justmozzy> I have a problem with setting up a VM in virtualbox... whenever I try to setup a machine with a "Host Interface" it gives me an error. I looked it up on the net and they ell me that I have to change the group owner of the /dev/net/tun folder... I did change it to vboxusers but still it gives me the same error... anyone has an idea?
<xomp> randal, what probs are you having?
<metroside> troughton; did you see the link i posted for you? or were you booting up during that time?
<randal> ok
<randal> i download some themes
<Takalius> derspankster, When you get on Ubuntu after it's installed, go to the terminal and type "sudo passwd". There is no root password by default, so you need to set one
<randal> and i dont know how to use them
<troughton> i was booting up metroside sorry
<neopsyche> gshowtv
<randal> ther themes are from beryl-project.com
<Takalius> randal, GTK 2.0 themes?
<Takalius> Hm
<randal> idk
<kneeki> Hmm, when I use a 'sudo apt-get install' command in terminal, it asks me for my password, I type it in, and it just takes be back to kneeki@kneeki-desktop~$ [].... Any ideas?
<jrib> !noroot | Takalius
<ubottu> Takalius: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<randal> i got them from beryl project
<robert__> hey everyone
<robert__> i got a question
<jrib> !root > derspankster (read the private message from ubotu)
<neopsyche> can anyone help install gsnow tv.
<metroside> troughton; just suggesting to try this if you haven't already http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2533847&postcount=67
<neopsyche> how do i compile it?
<jrib> derspankster: there's no need to set a root password, just use sudo
<robert__> does anyone know how to make vlc default media player in ubuntu 8.4?
<randal> well
<Konam> Kevin` but if you use compiz you will get some glitches in the title bar, I don't know why
<ere4si> randal: ask in #compiz
<jrib> !defaultapp > robert__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<randal> ok
<Konam> Kevin` that's why I'm using the beta 5 still
<neopsyche> how do i install it? something about make file?
<neopsyche> yes robert
<randal> #compiz
<randal> how do i ask there
<ere4si> randal:  type   /j #compiz
<xomp> /join #compiz
<deni> nans
<SilverStreak> Anyone know if it's still possible to have a .desktop file have a name of " " so that there is no text underneath, and is therefore prettier?
<robert__> what private message?
<neopsyche> silverstreak.. perhaps try a space
<jrib> robert__: the one ubottu sent you
<robert__> does anyone know how to make vlc the default media player in ubuntu 8.4?
<Kevin`> SilverStreak: you can have a file called " ", yes
<SilverStreak> neopsyche: I already did, and that used to work before 8.04, now it just reverts back to whatever it was named before
<jrib> robert__: do you see it?
<neopsyche> silverstreeak.. not sure .. trying to instal gshowtv.. can you help? do you know how to install?
<MorgansShadow> today was the first time i ever used linux, curiousity finally got the better of me and i put the new version of ubuntu on an old windows xp desktop i had. needs a second hard drive now because the dual boot takes up most of the first but i've really enjoyed it. :) makes me want to get a newer linux compatable machine.
<troughton> metroside ok will reboot
<neo_> i have a problem. my internet is broken
<neo_> i cant connect to the internet
<Takalius> ...
<metroside> troughton: good luck
<piojooazul> sorry,﻿ would﻿ someone﻿ help﻿ me﻿ please?﻿ i﻿ can't﻿ play﻿ any﻿ audio﻿ files﻿ on﻿ rhythm﻿box﻿...﻿ i've﻿ already﻿ installed﻿ "ubuntu﻿ restricted﻿ extras"
<Takalius> neo_ Seriously...
<Kevin`> oopps, did I break the interrnet again?
<piojooazul> sorry,﻿ would﻿ someone﻿ help﻿ me﻿ please?﻿ i﻿ can't﻿ play﻿ any﻿ audio﻿ files﻿ on﻿ rhythm﻿box﻿...﻿ i've﻿ already﻿ installed﻿ "ubuntu﻿ restricted﻿ extras"
<Jaymac> MorgansShadow: Glad you're enjoying your Ubuntu experience
<neo_> oh nermind. i am in an irc chat connected to the internet
<jake2point0> i have a flickering problem whenever i go into a 3d application.. anyone know whats up/
<phantom> hi
<ere4si> piojooazul: if you double click the audio file in nautilus the codecs will be installed
<piojooazul> kay﻿ thanx﻿ =)
<jake2point0> or is it an ati thing?
<neopsyche> can anyone help me install a tv program?
<neopsyche> looking for simple solution
<Kevin`> neopsyche: tvtime worked ok for me for testing
<neo_> takalius, none of my computers turn on
<virtuald> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jake2point0> my lcd flickers and blinks in eve online or any screensaver.  i have an ati videocard with restricted drivers installed/// can somone help
<piojooazul> ere4si:﻿ nah﻿ they﻿ don't﻿ install﻿ :s
<macchiea> ﻿what are the best free and open video container and codec type?
<Kevin`> neopsyche: (before I installed mythtv, which is probably more then you want)
<bergquist> I have a problem with heron... if I close my laptop lid on my X60 the backlight turns off and all that, but when I open the lid again the LCD screen is completely turned off... and yes, I've googled.. I usually find what I am looking for but not this time
<neopsyche> Kevin`: need to record timed recording.. Myth Tv not working.. looking for simple soltuions .. tv card not working on windows.. cant find driver.. works on ubuntu with xawtv.. not recording properly.. need timed recording.. want to install gshowtv.. no debs found.
<krlos> tem alguem ai
<krlos> ?
<bakerzdosen> ah, nice
<ere4si> piojooazul: what sort of audio file?
<kneeki> Uh oh... ﻿I don't have the synaptic package manger or software sources in System -> Admin, any ideas!?
<Kevin`> neopsyche: why isn't mythtv working?
<piojooazul> ere4si:﻿ mp3
<bergquist> kneeki: sudo apt-get install synaptic ?
<chazco> Hi... i'm trying to install Windows to get Office compatibility (dual-boot). I already have Ubuntu installed... what method is the best to install? Full format / repartition+install Windows?
<krlos> eu preciso de ajuda para compartilhar uma impressora no widnwos
<neopsyche> Kevin`: db broken. dont know.. im a noob.. windows refugee.. not sure why not working
<jaco1> I am using hardy using virtualbox in windows
<rsk> krlos: english in here try #ubuntu-es
<krlos> to no ubuntu e quero compartilhar a impressora para o cliente windows imprimir
<bakerzdosen> I need jackd installed.. I did it, through the syapticPM, but it still won't work.. and I used apt-get jack and it wont show up
<stbai1> chazco: try virtualbox... make your life a little easie
<krlos> oh sorry
<kneeki> bergquist: when I type that (or any other application) I get this result:
<kneeki> kneeki@kneeki-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptic
<kneeki> [sudo] password for kneeki:
<kneeki> kneeki@kneeki-desktop:~$
<legend2440> neopsyche: there is a readme file that explains how
<krlos> i'am brazilian
<neopsyche> Kevin`: can you help me configure myth?
<kneeki> Nothing at all happens
<Kevin`> neopsyche: well i'm no expert on it, but there's #mythbuntu. did you run the backend setup and such? following a set of directions?
<jaco1> If I increase the resolution the screen becomes hazt
<jake2point0> anyone else have 3d flickering problems with ati restricted drivers installed???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<neopsyche> legend2440: can you help me configure myth
<jaco1> hazy*
<bergquist> kneeki: sudo apt-get update
<neopsyche> Kevin`: ran backend
<chazco> stbai1 - Already got that, but it uses battery life too fast running both OSes... plus takes ages to start Office (Linux, Windows, then Office all need to load)
<bakerzdosen> if anyone can help me please do.. I need JACKD installed correctly
<neopsyche> Kevin`: cant access db
<kneeki> bergquist: Same result, nothing happens
<bazhang> jake2point0: easy with the ?
<ere4si> !mp3 | piojooazul
<ubottu> piojooazul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robert__> does anyone know how to make vlc default media player in ubuntu 8.4?
<neopsyche> Kevin`: mysql is borked
<stbai1> jake2point0: turn off effects
<jake2point0> compiz switch?
<maxlinx99> hello
<stbai1> jake2point0: yes
<ere4si> !repos | piojooazul
<maxlinx99> #ubuntu-it-doc
<ubottu> piojooazul: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jaco1> I want the ubuntu display to be the same resolution as my windows desktop
<jake2point0> okay ill see
<bergquist> kneeki: oki... check /etc/apt/sources.list , it should be filled with urls... at least more than none
<Kevin`> neopsyche: what user, password, db are you using for mysql?
<kneeki> k, one moment
<neo_> where is the power button to turn on the computer???????????????????????????
<bakerzdosen> I'm trying to write music with it.. and I already tried using the ?"audio" version of ubuntu, I like this better
<neo_> where is the power button to turn on the computer???????????????????????????
<ubuntino> chazco: it is advisable to install windows first then ubuntu
<Kevin`> neo_: go away
<bakerzdosen> no, I dont want to go back to windows
<jrib> neo_: do you have a serious question concerning ubuntu support?
<bakerzdosen> ever
<chazco> Ah... that may be trickier then... got a seperate /home which may help a bit
<kneeki> bergquist: There are quite a few things in there
<bergquist> kneeki: u gotta be kidding...
<neopsyche> Kevin`: well.. im not sure.. it seems to have taken over
<ge_> Hey People! I have bought a Netgear modem/router/wlan thingy. When I tell my notebook to connect to the wlan (unprotected netgear) it gets the ip 192.168.0.3 from this thing. But then when i try to go to 192.168.0.1 where the admin interface of the machine should be, i get a "cant connect". any ideas? i also cannot ping 192.168.0.1.
<Kevin`> chazco: it's possible of coursse to install windows second, you just have to fix things after
<bakerzdosen> yes, I need to get jackd working
<kneeki> bergquist: I wish...
<robert__> i can't figure out how to change default media player
<bergquist> kneeki: there has to be something wrong with apt-get...
<neopsyche> Kevin`: it lets me in with wierd command telling it not to use password but now i cant remember what that is.
<kneeki> bergquist: Yeah, but would that also remove my synaptic package manager?
<jaco1> anyone knows how to get my hardy desktop to the resolution as my windows desktop in virtualbox
<kneeki> It's more like it's uninstalled or something
<bakerzdosen> apt-get is getting a few of the programs that I want, but it's just not installing anything either, not alot, some
<neopsyche> Kevin`: also.. since installing mythbuntu repos on my ubuntu install i get wierd "cannot login permission errros"
<bergquist> kneeki: I think synaptic depends alot on apt-get
<Kevin`> neopsyche: you can't just do mysql -uroot?
<kneeki> bergquist: Ah
<neopsyche> Kevin`: i dont know what that is about
<ubud> anyone know where to get free "kivio" stencil?
<neopsyche> Kevin`: what does that do..?
<Kevin`> neopsyche: to connect to mysql.. not sure what you mean from before..
<bergquist> kneeki: rather... synaptic depends only on apt-get
<bergquist> kneeki: and dpkg
<threeseas> It seems upgrading to hardy breaks the connection between eric4 and the terminal from which eric4 was started
<bazhang> http://dot.kde.org/999051134/999107755/ ubud these?
<bergquist> robert__: System -> Prefrences -> Prefered Programs
<kneeki> bergquist: The only updates for ubuntu I have to do are 'libldap-2.4-2' and 'lshw'
<neopsyche> Kevin`: before i login to ubuntu it gives me errors relating to mythtv
<neopsyche> Kevin`: then it takes me to boot screen
<bergquist> kneeki: has it been running fine until now?
<jaco1> can anyone help me with virtualbox ?
<bergquist> jaco1: sure thing
<neopsyche> Kevin`: i acatulally just want to install gshowtv
<neopsyche> Kevin`: can you help with that?
<bazhang> jaco1: what is your question please specify
<Kevin`> neopsyche: yeah, probably because the backend isn't set up right
<kneeki> bergquist: lol yea, I was using it all day yesterday (just did a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 install last night) and now this morning, nothing
<neopsyche> Kevin`: yeah
<Kevin`> neopsyche: I don't have any experience with gshowtv
<ubud> bazhang: thanks
<jaco1> ﻿how do I get my hardy desktop to the resolution as my windows desktop in virtualbox
<neopsyche> Kevin`: ok.. then myth tv would be easier i guess.
<bazhang> jaco1: what res you want
<neopsyche> Kevin`: how do i configure backend?
<vanberge> is this the right channel for server edition q's ?
<xomp> so can someone get me started in compiling my own kernel for ubuntu? Hardy be a tad bit bloated for me!
<troughton> metroside i now have wlan0 recognising and asighning but still conflicting with wmaster and the ssid wont hold when i reboot
<amenado> need assistance with forwarding packets to internal web server..192.168.x.x  whats the correct rule in iptables?
<jaco1> bazhang: 1280x768
<bazhang> vanberge: here or #ubuntu-server
<neopsyche> going down for reboot
<bergquist> kneeki: Not that this is a really good suggestion... but try reinstalling it again...
<neopsyche> Kevin`: SEE ABVOE
<neopsyche> *ABOVE
<Kevin`> neopsyche: when I installed it I used a mythbuntu cd, so some (a lot) of it was done automatically. I recommend you follow the docs on the mythtbv site
<vanberge> bazhang, tyvm.
<pawan> nvidia 5200 fx drivers not working
<kneeki> bergquist: lol, I hope to avoid that. :)
<jaco1> when I change the resolution in ubuntu using graphics and screens it becomes hazy and the screen is unclear
<bazhang> jaco1 what res is it giving you
<neopsyche> hmm
<jaco1> 800x640
<mstevens> hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia binary driver package on hardy and faiing, X won't start
<bazhang> kneeki likely not necessary; what is the issue
<vanberge> i'm a windows server guy - trying to learn a little about what cool things ubuntu server edition can do.  anyone have ideas?  (i.e. i just installed eBox)  just looking for suggestions, thanks in advance
<Kevin`> jaco1: your using an lcd I assume. that's natural if you select a non-native resolution
<bazhang> jaco1 ubuntu is host os and xp the guest or the reverse
<jaco1> I am on a sony vaio
<bergquist> kneeki: it sounds like something is fubar with apt-get/dpkg anyway
<jaco1> windows is the host os
<jaco1> ubuntu is the guest os
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. Does anyone knows how do I install phpize on Ubuntu? I remember it was kinda like renaming a file or something like that, but can't remember exactly how I do it
<metroside> ok troughton. if you run modprobe bcm43 that should get it running again after booting....not sure why it would be conflicting with wmaster
<kneeki> bazhang: I cannot use apt-get nor Synaptic package manager from System -> Admin (it's not listed), and neither is Software Sources
<jaco1> I am in ubuntu right now
<bazhang> jaco1 what is your goal-->play games or what
<bergquist> jaco1: you should install the guest-os additions
<kneeki> bergquist: yeah, defenatly
<jaco1> I have installed
<bergquist> ok
<chell> can aptitude do autoremove?
<Kevin`> chell: yeah
<bazhang> kneeki: close them all and open a terminal
<chell> Kevin`: how?
<bergquist> kneeki: check System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<chell> sudo aptitude autoremove doesn't work
<kneeki> bazhang: I have a terminal up now
<vanberge> anyone use ubuntu to share media to other clients?  like with nfs or samba?
<Kevin`> chell: i've normally seen it do it when you are doing another operation :/
<kneeki> bergquist: It's not there
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Does anyone knows how do I install phpize on Ubuntu? I remember it was kinda like renaming a file or something like that, but can't remember exactly how I do it
<chell> ah
<chell> okay
<bazhang> kneeki: what does sudo apt-get update return -->pastebin errors if any
<chell> so it does it automatically
<kneeki> bazhang: Absolutly nothing, one sec for copy/paste
<troughton> metroside when i run bcm43 it say sbcm43 not found
<bergquist> bazhang: it doesnt return anything at all
<troughton> bcm
<kneeki> bazhang:
<kneeki> kneeki@kneeki-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<kneeki> [sudo] password for kneeki:
<kneeki> kneeki@kneeki-desktop:~$
<jaco1> bazhang: what does changing resolution do with installing guest additions
<BLaher32> how do i get bcm43xx driver v3 for ubuntu?
<bazhang> kneeki can you pastebin your sources.list please
<caibeta> my IP 192.168.1.100,I use LAMP+wordpress,why a cpmputer 192.168.1.101 can'nt open my blog?
<bazhang> jaco1 I never suggested that
<kneeki> bazhang: Sure, one moment
<jaco1> anyway its installed now
<jaco1> please tell me how to go forward
<metroside> troughton your ran "modprobe bcm43" right?
<bazhang> jaco1 please tell me what end goal is; reduced eye strain, games or what
<jaco1> yea
<jaco1> its only a small window
<ere4si> caibeta: how are you trying to open it/
<jaco1> I need to use it fullscreen
<bazhang> jaco1 oh the first one?
<xomp> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chell> has anyone in here got the time/expertise to help me get my C-Media USB headset to work with recordmydesktop?
<xomp> !compile your own kernel
<ubottu> xomp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bergquist> kneeki: sudo apt-get -v update
<xomp> :/
<troughton> yes metroside
<bergquist> kneeki: and paste it to me in a privmsg
<bazhang> xomp you just want ot learn how?
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si: exploer my webpage,in other computers.
<jaco1> The auto resize guest display does not work
<xomp> bazhang, yeah, possibly do it too since Hardy is a bit bloated
<bazhang> xomp let me find you a link hang on a sec
<kneeki> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m47056f9
<kneeki> bergquist: ok, one sec
<xomp> bazhang, ok, thanks
<metroside> troughton can you paste your latest iwconfig results in pastebin please.
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:i am not good at english...
<bergquist> kneeki: your apt sources.list looks fine
<albech> how can i install additional dictionaries for the openoffice package?
<Psico> ciao a tutti
<kneeki> bergquist: I would copy paste you stuff, but I have the same result. Nothing happens
<bazhang> kneeki you have almost no sources
<Psico> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<bazhang> !it | Psico
<ubottu> Psico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kneeki> bazhang: oh?
<ere4si> caibeta: from a windows comp?
<kneeki> hrmmm
<metroside> albech: sudo apt-cache search openoffice
<troughton> metroside http://pastebin.com/m54e3bc51
<bazhang> albech metroside no sudo needed for apt-cache search
<kneeki> Whoa
<cwillu> laeg, how's it going
<kneeki> wth
<bergquist> kneeki: http://pastebin.com/m595ff523 <- that is my sources.list
<kneeki> I'm checking out my user privlidges, and I have like... 0
<bergquist> kneeki: just copy paste it
<kneeki> None of my boxes are checked for anything under this user name
<cwillu> laeg, how's it going
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> wrong window :p
<metroside> thanks bazhang. bad habit...
<bergquist> kneeki: but you can use sudo right?
<Mimi> Does anyone have a program or pluggin that can change pitch/speed/tempo/etc on a song? Not like Audacity/Audor, I'm just looking for 3 simple bars
<kneeki> bergquist: Well, every time I have tried today nothing has happened
<laeg> :D
<ubud> I am using ubuntu 8.04 and I have install "kivio". Where can I find the kde directory?
<kneeki> Hmm, maybe that's my problem
<bazhang> http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu for feisty to give you an idea xomp; ubuntu hardy compile your own kernel search terms in google give many more good links as well
<Neo_The_User> hello
<bergquist> kneeki: sudo su -;whoami <- should return "root"
<metroside> troughton try typing in "route". Do you get a default gateway?
<tailsfan> Hello Everyone :D
<Neo_The_User> how do get java runtime environment working on ubuntu?
<bazhang> metroside: ;]
<tailsfan> Is there a tool for Ubuntu for auto Port configging
<Neo_The_User> tailsfan, firestarter
<kneeki> bergquist: It returned kneeki, that's all
<Trizzle> Question about VirtualBox:  I just got an error telling me my kernel doesn't match the current kernel.  Is there any way to correct this?
<tailsfan> Thanks
<Neo_The_User> how do get java runtime environment working on ubuntu?
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si: i hope u can under what i mean...I use my computer build a blog by wordpress in LAN,but only me can see it,other can not.can you catch i say?sorry...
<tailsfan> because I got a new router yesterday and I like it's speed :)
<cwillu> I just broke somebodies computer mildly, and then closed my vnc window by accident, after disconnecting them from irc
<bergquist> kneeki: ummm... seems like u arent in the sudoers-file
<cwillu> I'm a horrible person :(
<kneeki> lol, awesome
<metroside> bazhang; question for you. Is there a way of changing the font size in tty. I have been reading that it can be done if you edit the ment.lst file for grup?
<bazhang> Neo_The_User: you have it installed? the sun java jre?
<Neo_The_User> yes
<sc006> it give a command to run in the error message to correct it
<cwillu> DIFTOW, come back!
<legend2440> neopsyche: you still want to install gshowtv?
<Neo_The_User> goarmy chat doesn't work
<chell> how do I list all my PCM devices?!
<kneeki> bergquist: How do I go about putting myself back in there. I think I fubard this up after setting up my vboxusers group yesterday
<Neo_The_User> I want to chat with recruiters
<bazhang> Neo_The_User: what is your end goal please clarify
<troughton> metroside http://pastebin.com/m1c840b70
<Neo_The_User> I want to chat on goarmy in the chat with a recruiter irc chat
<ere4si> caibeta: you need to display it right  - with a webserver
<Takalius> Neo_The_user, I think he means, why?
<Neo_The_User> because i love the army.
<Konam> which are the server minimum hdd requirements? 1GB?
<Takalius> >.>
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:yes. Apache2 +php+mysql
<laeg> cwillu: wrong window? you are only in one channel! :) it goes well but now i have nvidia-glx installed am i ok to run autodetect again because i have the wrong resolutions and also monitor frequencies
<ubuntino> i upgraded to hardy from gutsy 7.10. but it seems my sources.list is a bit messed up. i've deleted all entries but canonical partner and still update-manager won't download the packages. can you point a "good" sources list?
<metroside> troughton; what happens if you diconnect your eth0 connection? just wondering if there is a conflict...
<cwillu> laeg, I meant to hit up-arrow enter in a terminal :p
<tailsfan> Neo, I asked because I wanted faster speeds on Transmission and all th eports are closed
<ere4si> caibeta: then how do you try to see it from another comp - what command/browser address?
<dhamma> need help...my numlock isn't functioning...cannot use the numberpad now
<kompi01> dvsd
<sc006> i would try deluge for torrents instead of transmission
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:my IP ﻿address,192.168.1.100
<sidewalk> i think i need help
<Takalius> caibeta, www.ipchicken.com
<TJ13820> how do i change the name of a hard drive after fresh install? and make it readable and writable?
<sidewalk> my reiserfs-partition removed
<Takalius> caibeta, 192.168.1.100 is your local IP
<legend2440> dhamma: try shift+numlock
<sidewalk> it just dissapeared
<sidewalk> dunno how do get it back?
<ubud> where are most of the programm being install in ubuntu? I am like program files in windows
<laeg> nps nps ty
<laeg> wrong channel
<Takalius> ubud, /usr/bin
<cwillu> :p
<tailsfan> sc006 Thanks, I'll try that
 * mstevens can't get the ubuntu binary drivers to work
<_bb05> sudo rm -rf * <<< bad
<tailsfan> Routers with Port Firwarding are confusing for me
<Mimi> ubud:  if you're wondering where a program is, you can usually type in a terminal      whereis ProgName
<ere4si> caibeta: try   192.168.1.100/80
<dhamma> legend2440: that worked...do i need to do that everytime i reboot?
<cwillu> Alath_Mondulrigo, sorry, I hit alt-f4 by mistake :p
<legend2440> dhamma: no i don't think so
<sc006> u still may need to opne ports if you have a router to get good speeds
<sevillian> hello
<mstevens> hi
<tailsfan> I'm trying, but it's hard for me
<Takalius> Hi
<damntourists> ok, so i'm wondering how to rename a file in the terminal. i'm not very linux savy, i'm still a beginner. i need to rename my old xorg.conf_backup to xorg.conf
<dhamma> legend2440: ok...well anyway, i know how to fix it now...thx
<mad_max02> how to make wine use pulseaudio ??
<legend2440> dhamma: yw
<albech> damntourists: mv
<TJ13820> how do i rename/make a drive readable and writable on fresh install?
<richard> damntourists: mv file file2
<damntourists> albech: thank you!
<sc006> tailsfan> so your using a router
<tailsfan> Yeah
<sevillian>  what package could run on ubuntu like downbload manager which is running on windows
<ubud> where can I find the following directory in ubuntu "KDEDIR/share/apps/kivio/"
<sc006> tailsfan> go into the setup with your web browser and open what ever port u need
<norv> sevillian: most ubuntu apps handle that themselves
<tailsfan> OK
<astro76> ubud: try echo $KDEDIR
<sc006> tailsfan> your router setup i mean
<caibeta> ﻿Takalius:yes,I in a LAN,
<hackerpc> ciao a tutti
<TJ13820> ?
<norv> sevillian: for instance firefox has a download manager, the various torrent clients do, so does Konqueror
<tailsfan> I know sc006 :)
<hackerpc> qualcuno parla italiano?
<bazhang> !it | hackerpc
<ubottu> hackerpc: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sc006> lol k :)
<sidewalk> anyone wanna help me out with my partition?
<tailsfan> What's up Sidewalk?
<sevillian> but what if i want to do download to package is   700 mb
<sidewalk> tailsfan: my reiserfs-partition dissapeared
<dhamma> got another problem if anyone wants to take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868062#post4868062
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si: the same...
<ubud> astro76: I type in terminal but nonthing comes up
<norv> sevillian: oh, and you want continue support which seems kind of lacking
<troughton_> metroside i am on using wireless but need to reboot see if it holds
<tailsfan> Why are you using reiserfs
<quadrispro> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<sidewalk> tailsfan: cause i wanted to use reiserfs on a partition, it's a disk
<moon`> http://xkcd.com/418/
<moon`> hehe
<Mimi> Does anyone have a program or pluggin that can change pitch/speed/tempo/etc on a song? Not like Audacity/Audor, but like, maybe a nice pluggin for banshee or something?
<bazhang> moon`: not here please
<sevillian> sorry i will join after 1/2 h
<sevillian> bye for now
<ere4si> caibeta: did you set a port for apache?
<tailsfan> Oh, nvm then
<moon`> <_<
<dalton2345> hi everyone...i''m wondering how to play a cloned cd
<Swilky> apt-get install sleepy
<dalton2345> its mp3 i've downloaded
<Swilky> yawn ....
<norv> dalton2345: didn't I solve that for you?
<metroside> troughton: good news :)
<mad_max02> how to make wine use pulseaudio ??
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si: 80
<cellofellow> dalton2345: aptoncd
<TJ13820> i need to fix my vfat partition. I just installed linux to my computer. It is not writable/readable according to properties, but is when i try. But i want it to be auto mountable and owned by my user "tim"
<cellofellow> dalton2345: oops
<sidewalk> tailsfan: can you help me find my partition?
<ubuntino> can anyone share it's apt sources list?
<damntourists> so i'm having one hell of a problem getting windows and ubuntu 8.04 working side by side without getting an error 22 with grub. is there a way i can install ubuntu first, then have some space set aside for windows?
<ere4si> caibeta: try    192.168.1.100 \80   then
<dalton2345> norv: i thought u did but it didnt worked
<bergquist> TJ13820: you need to add it to /etc/fstab
<metroside> if there is a problem with grub booting up in normal mode does it automatically go into recovery mode?
<norv> dalton2345: it's MP3s, something you never said before
<tailsfan> sorry sidewalk, I really don't mess with those disk types
<norv> dalton2345: I was under the impression it was an Audio CD
 * mstevens curses nvidia
<sc006> tj13820> try read up on fstab file
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:i have try .
<dalton2345> norv: igot it from amule...its mp3 yes
<mstevens> why didn't I stick with nice reliable matrox
<ubuntino> damntourists. You can. but be prepared to doing some extra work.
<bazhang> !piracy | dalton2345
<ubottu> dalton2345: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TJ13820> bergquist: it is in the fstab. but it isn't in their right. I need to know the option that makes it automount, and readable/writeable
<damntourists> ubuntino: hmm ok
<dalton2345> ah ok....sorry
<Dr_willis> is matrox even still around? Ive not heard of any new products from them in ages.
<SilverStreak> I asked this question before, and I would like to reiterate: I have the same problem as this person: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777197&highlight=icon+label
<bergquist> TJ13820: /dev/hdd1 /mntpoint vfat uid=tim,gid=tim 0 0
<ere4si> caibeta: someone in ubuntu-server will know  type  /j #ubuntu-server   in your chat
<mstevens> Dr_willis: I think they still make the same old cards#
<sidewalk> my disk just dissapeared, can anyone help me out finding it? :D
<laeg> cwillu: now i have nvidia-glx installed am i ok to run autodetect again? i have the wrong resolutions and refresh rates (horiz/vert), some of those suggested in system > preferences > screen resolution black out my screen entirely
<Dr_willis> mstevens,  i recall them having some new origial idea ages ago.. then they just vanished.
<sc006> it should mount if it correct in the fstab
<sidewalk> i formated it as reiserfs, now gparted doesn't find it
<sidewalk> and neither does fdisk
<cwillu> laeg, I think so,
<bergquist> TJ13820: and where /dev/hdd1 is your disk... and /mnt is where you want to mount it
<dury> hi there channel :)
<laeg> cwillu: sweet, ty
<TJ13820> now before i forget, what is the fstab location
<bergquist> TJ13820: /etc/fstab
 * mstevens is trying and failing to get the nvidia beta drivers to work
<dury> anyone has phpmyadmin installed
<J-Unit> did any1 succesfully install & play halo 1 in gutsy?
<TJ13820> i would use "sudo gedit *location*"
<norv> dalton2345: mount -o loop example.img /home/you/dir
<humbolto> why is 32bit mode for ide devices still not enabled by default? does this actually make any difference?
<cwillu> laeg, you might need to set modes by hand, and you may have more luck using nvidia's configuration dialog (which should be installed)
<bergquist> TJ13820: whatever floats you boat ;) i would use "sudo vim /etc/fstab"
<Flare183> Is there a such thing as Mouse Trials on Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<node357> J-Unit, no... doesn't work... Halo Trial works though
<Mimi> Does anyone have a program or pluggin that can change pitch/speed/tempo/etc on a song? Not like Audacity/Audor, but like, maybe a nice pluggin for banshee or something?
<magnetron> TJ13820: for graphical apps, use gksudo, like "gksudo gedit location"
<ge> Ok, next try. I bought this wireless NETGEAR router today. When I connect to it via cable and do "dhclient eth0" it gives me the ip 192.168.0.2 and installs 192.168.0.1 as default gw. But i cannot ping it ("Destination Port Unreachable") or access it via browser (http://192.168.0.1 as said in on the backside of the machine). Any ideas?
<laeg> cwillu: i'm updating from 7.10 to 8.04 as we speak so i'll hold off until i reboot in it
<TJ13820> i prefer gedit :-)
<J-Unit> node357, it doesn't work on all wine versions??
<sc006> the nvidia driver in hardy seems buggy, i had to download the beta to play 3d games
<TJ13820> that's how i do it
<dury> can't phpmyadmin log in   support
<node357> J-Unit, that's correct as far as I know
<Flare183> ge: try 10.0.0.1
<dury> I'm in ubuntu
<mstevens> sc006: I had the beta working fine in 7.10, but I can't get it working in hardy
<node357> J-Unit some kind of memory allocation error
<sc006> i got it working
<J-Unit> node357, wine 0.9.39 works tho ive heard
<remoteCTRL> sc006: yeah i have my experioence on that too
<dury> is there support
<Flare183> !enter | dury
<ubottu> dury: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lynet> ge: can you give me your 'route -n'? (msg me, don't flood the channel).
<node357> J-Unit, I've seen that tutorial, but it didn't work for me... You're welcome to try if you want to
<Flare183> !paste | ge
<ubottu> ge: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> dury if someone knows the answer they will help
<remoteCTRL> sc006: the beta driver is fine for me too, also had any weird login screen sizes?
<mstevens> sc006: how? I'm failing with the wiki instructions for installing the nvidia drivers
<ge> Lynet: i will have to disconnect before i can try anything.
<mstevens> mostly nvidiactl errors
<J-Unit> node357, :(, all my games dont work except starcraft and that lags a bit :'(
<norv> dalton2345: where example.img is the image and /home/you/dir is the mount point.. got it?
<node357> :(
<monkeypaw201> i am running ubuntu 8 and am having issues unmounting an FTP connection
<sc006> i used the the nvidia instruction page
<metroside> if there is a problem with grub booting up in normal mode does it automatically go into recovery mode?
<dhamma> need help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4868062#post4868062
<remoteCTRL> mstevens: cant say for me it just worked as described
<mstevens> remoteCTRL: annoying
<dalton2345> norv: ah ok i got u now...i try it
<sc006> followed it to the "T" and it owrk for once lol
<dury> could anyone try to install phpmyadmin and see it will work please
<Lynet> ge: It works wireless but not wired?
<TJ13820> bergquist: if it's a 2 disk SCSI setup, i would use sda2 for the secondary drive and /Storage for the mount point "Storage" inside of / or root correct?
<Lynet> ge: Or are you trying to connect to it to set up wireless?
<ge> Lynet: both dont work
<monkeypaw201> how do i register on here?
<bazhang> !register | monkeypaw201
<ubottu> monkeypaw201: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<norv> dalton2345: if not pastebin the error unless it's a 1-line
<ge> Lynet: i tried both. same result. the interface i use to connect gets 192.168.0.2 assigned and route defult gw 192.168.0.1 gets added. thats all.
<monkeypaw201> !register monkeypaw201
<ubottu> monkeypaw201: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Signil> what does "hardy heron" stand for?
<bazhang> Signil: it is a bird
<kneeki> bazhang: Got the problem solved by the way. It appears that my acct was no longer in the admin group. After doing a recovery mode 'adduser kneeki admin' and rebooting, I'm golden. Everything is the way it should be.
<bergquist> TJ13820: if the partition you wish to use the second primary partition on the first scsi device then it is /dev/sda2  the mountpoint is of your own chocie...
<sc006> im using 173.08
<Signil> huh a bird?
<Signil> whats the exact translation
<bazhang> kneeki: nicely done ;]
<mstevens> sc006: weird, latest I could find was 171
 * mstevens checks
<TJ13820> bergquist: /dev/sda2 	/Storage 	vfat 	uid=tim,gid=tim 0 0               is how i have it set in the fstab
<bazhang> Signil: this is ubuntu support channel do you have a support question
<damntourists> god, i wish envy would fix my problem.
<Signil> ok sorry :/
<sc006>  here the link http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.08.html
 * TJ13820 wishes for auto config script of HDD's
<J-Unit> any1 try the pcsx2 emulator under 32-bit?
<bergquist> TJ13820: then it's correct... dont forget to make sure that /Storage actually exsists...
<caibeta> ere4si:thank you ...I find where has problem..
<ere4si> caibeta: where?
<`harley`> Salve a Tutti >>>  #ubuntu <<<  [Oº°‘¨H-a-®-|-€-y¨‘°ºO]    
<psionfenix> I do. I have a guest staying at my house that needs to access the internet, I have a wired connection from my desktop to the cable modem, but also have a wireless card in that desktop
<bazhang> !it | `harley`
<ubottu> `harley`: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<remoteCTRL> mstevens: tryed that one? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia64_1.0-5336
<amh> is there a way i can mount 2 drtives so it looks liek the same drive from another computer on the network?
<psionfenix> how can i allow them to use the wireless to connect through my computer to the wired
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:define('WP_SITEURL', 'http://192.168.1.100');define('WP_HOME', 'http://192.168.1.100');the wp-config.php
<amh> i want to try and keep all the directories n one spot.
<Lynet> ge: How are you connected to the network right now? It could be some old configuration that messes up.
<ere4si> caibeta: happy for you
<vanberge> can anyone help me fix a sudo issue?  i tried to change my hostname to a fqd and now sudo wont work.  says "unable to resolve foo.bar.com"
<doom> This has probably been asked/answered a dozen times, but I'm unable to find any answers as of yet.  Installing 8.04 of any release, spits me an emask exception, drive frozen error. Installing it with VMware/virtualbox it does fine. Anyone know of a fix?
<ge> Lynet: yes, i will reboot and then try again.
<vanberge> since sudo doest work, i can't update my host file
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:i am so happy ...that is 4 days..
<norv> psionfenix: you likely have to change the mode if it's possible at all, then you will have to install stuff like a DHCP server, NAT, etc
<schitzo> yo
<ere4si> hehe
<ubuntino> can anyone point me a healthy apt sources list for hardy?
<adac2> anyone else has big problems with non free flash and firefox 3?
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si:i can not sleep 4days..
<psionfenix> that's what i figured, have any recommendations?
<schitzo> you tell me
<bazhang> adac2 sound issues?
<Mimi> ubuntino:  ummm.. i can give you mine? I havent modified them
<bergquist> ubuntino: http://pastebin.com/m595ff523
<ere4si> caibeta: now you can :)
<tim_> Newbie Alert - Can anyone help me get a Webcam working with Ubuntu 8 running inside VMware
<Mimi> ah there you go :)
<ere4si> caibeta: sweet dreams :)
<mstevens> ooh
<Lynet> ge: I'd like to see a 'route -n' and 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' when you are connected to the netgear in order to try to figure out what fails.
<adac2> bazhang: nope...it crashes all the time (flash player)
<caibeta> ﻿ere4si: yes..i go to bed now. now is 00:58 am...
<ere4si> hehe
 * mstevens finds the 173 drivers
<bazhang> adac2: that is an adobe bug
<Cpudan80> adac2: I got a fix - hang on
<remoteCTRL> ubuntino paste me yours to www.nopaste.org, maybe i can help fixing yours
<Cpudan80> adac2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html
<adac2> bazhang: it was already a mess with gutsy..but now in hardy it is even worser. adobe should offer that fu.... 64 bit plugin
<diranacola> hiya, recent hardy install, getting random segmentation faults - is this something upgrades will fix or should I reinstall?
<adac2> Cpudan80: I will have a look at that
<caibeta> Goodnight everybody~
<stephenrhall> vanberge - see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-613521.html
<damntourists> is there a good usenet client for ubuntu?
<ge> Lynet: well, i DO get an IP from that thing via DHCP. so interfaces should be fine.
<newbie> tim_: sorry i cant help with that
<theunixgeek> Intrepid should have some sort of system recovery thing.
<Reng> what is a good programon ubuntu to let me vpn into my window machine?
<adac2> bazhang: all the world uses flash and adobe is not able to fix this 64 bit problem...this is madness
<tim_> lol sorry the msg was not aimed at you :>
<sadiel> Hello guys. I have to get the "identity" of my sound card. I know its something like "irq 4". how do I get that information? I'm runing Ubuntustudio 8.04, and I got and integrated sound card, (intel corporation 82801G (ICH/ Family).
<bazhang> adac2 hope that workaround fixes it for you for now
<newbie> Reng: you can install samba on windows too
<adac2> bazhang: sounds promising
<adac2> i hope so too, thx!
<vanberge> stephenrhall, thanks for hte info... this seems to describ a gui fix an i am using server edition with no gui.  :-(
<cellofellow> newbie: what's this? You can use Sama instead of Windows' built-in SMB system?
<norv> vanberge: what are you trying to do?
 * Mc-Kay pokes X-Seti 
<Reng> newbie: i already have samba for file sharing with window, but in need of a program to remote into my window machine
<vanberge> norv, fix my sudo
<hackerpc> ciao a tutti
<hackerpc> italia?
<diranacola> can anyone tell me why I get so many segmentation fault errors? different programs at different times on different boot ups
<Mc-Kay> X-Seti, or does anyone here know about optimum motherboard/CPU temperatures?
<ere4si> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bazhang> hackerpc: /join #ubuntu-it thanks
<norv> vanberge: as in? error message or pastebin if it's >1 line
<theunixgeek> In VirtualBox I get an error that the kernel driver isn't installed. What should I do? It says something about vboxdrv.
<Mc-Kay> I cant beleave my quad core is hitting around 93C/204F
<Kevin`> Reng: what vpn protocol?
<vanberge> norv, hostname was "foo" - i did "hostname foo.bar.com".  Now sudo doesnt work saying can't resolve foo.bar.com
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: sounds like hardware related to me
<legend2440> damntourists: pan is good for usenet
<norv> vanberge: oh hostname change, that's easy
<damntourists> legend2440:  awesome, any idea about lightscribe?
<norv> vanberge: you have to edit your /etc/hosts file, which means you will have to login as root
<Mimi> Does anyone have a program or pluggin that can change pitch/speed/tempo/etc on a song? Not like Audacity/Audor, but like, maybe a nice pluggin for banshee or something?
<vanberge> norv, theoretically... but i can't sudo and didnt set root PW
<legend2440> damntourists: no sorry
<norv> vanberge: init=/bin/sh
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: that sounds bad - like motherboard or like harddrive?
<sadiel> theunixgeek: you have to run virtual box with the generic kernel. Do not use something like ubuntustudio's realtime kernel
<doom> anyone know of a fix for the 8.04 installation issues with exception emask errors. I've tried all of the suggest fixes on the forums and none of them have had any affect
<damntourists> oh dammit leopard just errored and closed my safari, and i lost all the documents i was looking at to get my computer working :(
<Reng> kevin`: tcp/ip
<remoteCTRL> like harddrive, ram or southbridge
<theunixgeek> sadiel: how do I do that?
<Lynet> ge: True, but since it doesn't work properly then something must be borked.
<bergquist> I have the same problem on my hardy heron as this guy has: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173101
<norv> vanberge: err, boot in recovery mode, forgot that that was there
<damntourists> legend2440: does pan have built in par recovery?
<vanberge> ah... ok
<sadiel> theunixgeek: use sinaptic. search for "kernel" and then select the generic kernel for install. Then reboot and on reboot choose the generic kernel instead of teh realtiem kernelç
<Kevin`> Reng: that's not specific enough
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: thanks, i've had this problem with multiple harddrive installs so i guess ram or southbridge
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: you can do soome tests like enable the boottime memtest in /boot/grub/menu.lst and enable smartctl for your harddisks
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: in that case very likely
<randal> how do you change what your folders look like
<Reng> pptp vpn or l2tp ipsec vpn. i dunno the two, i just set it automatic on window
<bazhang> !themes | randal
<mstevens> woohoo it works
<ubottu> randal: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Paragtim> Can anyone help with a webcam problem
<mstevens> I think the 173 drivers were the key
<theunixgeek> sadiel: I'm already on generic
<Ubuntu_Koffee> hello
<remoteCTRL> randal speaking of icons or of the displayed content in open folders?
<_bb05> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Ubuntu_Koffee> how do you get java runtime environment working on ubuntu?
<eugman> Is mono mature enough to learn c#? or should I stick to visual studio and windows?
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: ok, THANKS least I know where to look now
<Mc-Kay> Paragtim, the best thing to do is get a webcam that is support by ubuntu, like logitek messager
<_bb05> just goto java website and dl it
<xomp> wtf? my terminal won't come up. It hangs at 'starting terminal" then after 10 seconds it closes out......
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: no probelm:)
<_moro_bana_> Reng: you wanna remote access your windows from ur ubuntu
<Kevin`> Reng: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<Ubuntu_Koffee> bb05, it wont work on goarmy chat
<zvacet> Ubuntu_Koffee : do you mean how t oinstall it or ........
<metroside> xomp: I've had that. startx again and is should be ok
<Reng> _moro_bana_:yes
<user01> Is there an opensource font as complete as Arial unicode ms for unicode support?
<xomp> metroside, k, big inconvienance :/
<_moro_bana_> Reng: have you tried vnc ?
<metroside> yeah i know
<Paragtim> Mc_Kay - Thanks - I thinks I need another Channel - Problem is likely VMWare
<Reng> _moro_bana_: nope, but that is all i need to remote in to windows vnc?
<Dont_Ban_Me> dont ban me!
<metroside> xomp, i don't use terminal shells anymore but rather toggle between tty and x for that reason
<Dont_Ban_Me> please stop!
<Mc-Kay> Paragtim, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Kevin`> Reng: a vnc client is included by default..
<kuma> hi, im trying to compile the game ufoai from source, but i keep getting an error when i ./configure can someone help me
<jack|ass> Is there a way to get the upgrade util to download all the packages without installing?  I have to go on-site to to do the update, but there's no reason it can't grab all the packages whilst I'm driving (in my mind).
<CaBlGuY> anyone wanna help me with my Nvidia issues?
<Dont_Ban_Me> bazhang, im sorry
<jack|ass> CaBlGuY: what's your nvidia issue?
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: whats the problem?
<ubuntino> thanks everyone
<Mc-Kay> i had to throw away my old on, as it was only a PCline cheap one, I got one from the list that was plug in and works out the box
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: could it be a heat problem do you think? seems to get worse the longer I use the machine
<_moro_bana_> Reng: yes , ubuntu comes with that, download one for youy windows
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: that could of course be a hinch
<sadiel> theunixgeek: oh, the I guess it might be someting related to user powers. I remember having that problem too. I think I solved it running virtualbox as a superuser: In terminal: sudo virtualbox
<Mc-Kay> I suggest know to others, that is the best way, otherwise it can be hours of hell and no joy is your webcam chip isnt supported
<Kevin`> Reng: I just did apt-get install network-manager-pptp and it now has an option for vpn connections. but I don't use windows vpn so I can't really test it
<Dont_Ban_Me> how do you get java runtime environment working on ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> sadiel: I'll try that
<kuma> hi, im trying to compile the game ufoai from source, but i keep getting an error when i ./configure can someone help me
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: hinch?
<roxahris> it's almost 3am... D8
<_moro_bana_> Kevin`: he will have to download the client for the windows
<CaBlGuY> jack|ass, remoteCTRL  I've got a PCI E Nvidia card and I got the "correct" drivers installed but, I'm not getting the res I should with this card....
<musa> i'm having trouble mounting iso, isnt this the collect syntax: # sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop CD1.iso /mnt/iso
<kuma> Dont_ban_me did you apt-get install it?
<Reng> kevin` thanks ill try that
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: uh hint sorry
<CaBlGuY> my system is AMD 64 with 7.04 Gutsy 32 bit installed on it..
<Dont_Ban_Me> yes but i still cant chat with army recruiters
<sadiel> theunixgeek: I remember that got me some other issues and had to make some messing in order to be able to run virtualbox as a normal user, but I guees thet could get you started...
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: have you tried to set the resolution in nvidia-settings ?
<norv> musa: error message?
<Reng> _moro_bana_:to get vnc to work i need to have it install on linux and window side to communicate?
<kuma> Dont_Ban_me what app are you trying to run?
<norv> musa: I don't recall having to use -t
<KR-data> is there an easy way to find out what kind of failures my disk(s) makes?
<bazhang> kuma he is gone
<sc006> mstevens> you get it working
<adac2> bazhang: it seems it did the trick!! perfect!!! thx!!!
<Kevin`> Reng: you'd need to install it on windows. the client is already installed in uyb
<Kevin`> ubuntu(
<legend2440> damntourists: not sure if pan has par built in but there is a package in synaptic called par2. never tried it myself though
<kuma> damn =/
<zvacet> musa : install gmountiso
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  yep... it onl;y gioes up to the current settings...  I'm thinking that I'm not able to use the card to it's full potential with the current drivers..
<_moro_bana_> Reng; yes , install in on both, listen to Kevin too
<adac2> bazhang: uhhhh crashed again :(
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: CaBlGuY what card are we speaking of?
<damntourists> legend2440: if i can find a replacement usenet/par client and a way to print lightscribe labels, then i see no problem in replacing windows all together
<randal> where can i get logon screen themes
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: oops sry
<jaffarkelshac> i am having lines in my videos, ppl never seem to get the problem here is an accurate description http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780358
<kuma> im trying to ./configure from source, but i get the next error: configure: error: Could not find curl/curl.h!
<kuma> anybody knows how i fix this?
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: ah, what MOBO?
<cellofellow> randal: gnome-look.org
<KR-data> anyone who can help me find out why my harddisks makes errors (I'm pretty sure that's where the failure is)
<cellofellow> randal: they are GDM themes
<musa> norv: i'm getting wrong fs type error.
<randal> ok
<musa> zvacet: i tried that also but no success
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: does it have a southbridge fan?
<_moro_bana_> Reng: like he says ,its installed on ubuntu  by default,  under ubuntu from the terminal : vncviewer   <ip or host name> :0
<xomp> anyone familiar with prism based wireless cards? Specifically usb?
<cellofellow> randal: also ubuntu-art.org is a sister site with lots of the same stuff but Ubuntu focused.
<cellofellow> xomp: somewhat
<cancu> hola.. alguien sabe un poco sobre wine? no me deja instalar el counter strike.. y antes lo tenia instalado..solo que lo borre a mano :)
<sc006> any one looking for the howto on installing the nvidia beta drivers take a look here http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<kuma> #es
<xomp> cellofellow, think you can help me get my wifi working? heh
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  gimme a sec.. gotta find the box..  it's not even listed in my hardware info..
<zvacet> kuma : delete extracted folder and when you only have source archive type sudo apt-get build-dep package_name
<bazhang> cancu english please
<musa> norv:  i had to use -t to specy fs type
<cancu> sory
<kuma> cancu, entra a la sala #ubuntu-es
<cellofellow> xomp: ok, what's *not* working?
<norv> musa: and then what error? same thing?
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: i'm not sure, looking right at it but i'm not experienced
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: what does lspci say?
<legend2440> damntourists: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<kuma> cancu, para ayuda en español
<norv> musa: try to 'file' it and see what type it really is
<musa> norv: yes
<xomp> cellofellow, well, I think it has the right drivers and such, but the little green light on my lid where the wifi adapter is attached isn't comming on and I can't connect to my unprotected network.
<damntourists> legend2440: haha i actually just found that page too, thanks
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: either there is one big fan on the mobo which would be the cpu's one or there is a second, little one
<deefzi> hi, my mandatory fsck was ran today and after that i updated to hardy heron. after update i try to boot up and i receive this message: http://krokolaattori.homelinux.com/~perttu/bootuperr.txt - also fdisk -l shows that my devices seem to sda's now instead of hda's?
<zvacet> musa : did you made foler in wich you will mount iso like  mkdir /media/iso
<deefzi> should i change something from fstab
<legend2440> damntourists: yw
<musa> norv: its CD1.iso: data
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  ok, it's a EVGA E-gEFORCE 7600 gt pci-e CARD..
<diranacola>  remoteCTRL there is a tiny fan on the MB below the CPU
<musa> zvacet: yes
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: what resolution is your maximum?
<_moro_bana_> Reng: http://blog.thembid.com/index.php/2007/06/23/how-to-access-your-ubuntu-remotely/
<cellofellow> xomp: there's two or three drivers for Prism cards. Which one are you using? Orinoco? HostAP? linuxwifi-ng?
<kuma> zvacet: thanks, will do that
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: that is the southbridge
<cellofellow> xomp: lsmod to find out.
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  right now it's only 1024X768
<_moro_bana_> Reng: that will also gives alternatives
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: if you can burn your fingers at the bottom of that fan's heatsink it is to hot
<CaBlGuY> should be a lot more than that..
<zvacet> musa : so from that point in gmoutiso all is gui
<norv> musa: gonna check libmagic and see if there's a special type for iso. could be corrupt
<xomp> cellofellow, would that be "usbcore"? usbcore               146028  4 prism2_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<norv> musa: i thought you said gmountiso didn't work. might want to try that then
<cellofellow> xomp: looks like there's one called prism2_usb.
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: that is too few, are you sure you executed nvidia-settings in a commandline?
<norv> musa: (if you haven't already)
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: nope the metal of the fan is cool
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  I may not have...   whats the command?
<cellofellow> xomp: I'm unfamiliar with that one.
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: and what about the ram stones?
<xomp> cellofellow, correct. I've tried the orinoco drivers before and it disabled my usb so I blacklisted orinoco and am using prism2
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: as said just nvidia-settings
<Reng> _moro_bana_ and kevin`: thanks im trying out the stuff you guys have told me.
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  ok, gimme a sec
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: sure
<musa> norv: zvacet: i tryed gmointiso, i will try it again, maybe the iso is corrupted
<norv> musa: yeah, the file type isn't iso9660 cdrom
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: any part of the RAM i touch is coolish
<kuma> zvacet: the sudo apt-get build-dep doesn't receibe files as parameters
<xomp> I hate this blasted wifi adapter :( only windows can use it and I hate being tied down to windows!
<Bazhang_sucks> i cant chat with army recruiters due to a java problem
<_moro_bana_>  Reng: ok, google for more info, are u registered here
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: then i guess it is not a temperature related issue
<cellofellow> xomp: well, I've had good luck with HostAP in Debian Etch.
<doom> xomp: nidswrap it?
<cellofellow> xomp: WPA an everything.
<zvacet> musa : in that case gmount will not work
<Reng> _moro_bana_ not yet
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  alllrighty..  there we go!!  lol
<xomp> doom, I'm very new to linux and nidswrap looks like nothing less than PURE rocket surgery lol
<CaBlGuY> I wish I would asked about that earlier..
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: all clear so far?
<cellofellow> xomp: but, I don't see a hostap_usb driver.
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: yup, well, thanks for the help
<metroside> ere4si; was i talking to you about changing the font size in a tty?
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  yes..
<wabkia> I was trying to make a file server last night (drunk) and im pretty sure i was trying to add a mount to fstab and something went wrong because now ubuntu is scanning my drive and then its asking me for the root password or press ctrl + D (but that just restarts)
<cellofellow> xomp: I was using hostap_pci.
<zvacet> kuma : maybe I misunderstand you I think you need dependencies
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: at your service:)
<ere4si> metroside: yep
<Radu> hallow
<cvd-pr> Hey where the hell i change the display colors?
<xomp> cellofellow, yeah, the info on google about this card and ubuntu is sooooooooo difficult :?
<Go_army_chat> i cant chat on http://www.goarmy.com/ChatIndex.do?redirect=true
<Go_army_chat> when its open
<Go_army_chat> please help
<ere4si> cvd-pr: display colours for...?
<Go_army_chat> bazhang stop it
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  ok, next question..   why would'nt it show these choices on the desktop options??
<kuma> zvacet: yes, but i have the source code in a tar.bz2 file and the apt-get build-dep only works with online packages
<Go_army_chat> JUST STOP BAZHANG
<cvd-pr> ere4si,  monitor
<metroside> ere4si; been spending a bit of time on it. Just letting you know that you can by changing the menu.lst file.....:)
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: cvd-pr do you speak f your theme or the alpha settings of your graphics card?
<Reng> _moro_bana_ yeah i can see the message you have sent me
<KR-data> noone? Bummer
 * cellofellow tried compiling his kernel to get firmware flashing in hostap working. He failed, so just used some winblows tool to flash the firmware.
<sidewalk> during my install of Ubuntu (amd 64) the resolution is really HUGE
<pawan> nvidia 5200 fx drivers not working
<ere4si> cvd-pr: there are buttons on the front of the monitor
<sidewalk> how do i change the resolution?
<pawan> how to install
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  I'm speaking of the system-preferences-desktop res option..
<ere4si> metroside: great :)
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: that one i can't answer biut i am glad that there is a nvidia-settings, as it is very substantial
<xomp> could someone help an old man nidswrap his wifi adapter then? lol
<cvd-pr> ere4si,  like in windows i choose 256, 16 24, 32 bit color
<zvacet> kuma : install that curl package ( if I´m not wrong that one you are missing
<cellofellow> xomp: I'd try upgrading the firmware, maybe. :)
<musa> zvacet: norv: gmountiso managed to mount one of the iso, i think the other one is corrupted
<kuma> sidewalk  system >preferences > screen resolution
<roxandSLEEP> Help, Update Manager keeps crashing
<cvd-pr> ere4si,  i can chooose the resolution but not colors
<sidewalk> kuma: i can't get there?
<KR-data> sidewalk, I think there is some shortcut to get some advanced settings at the boot screen
<roxandSLEEP> When I open it, I mean
<sidewalk> kuma: it's during the installation
<bazhang_stop> bazhang what did i do to you?
<cellofellow> xomp: but, if you must, install ndisgtk, locate the Windows XP driver, and install it by telling ndisgtk where the .inf file is.
<bazhang_stop> bazhang please forgive me
<neopsyche> kdelibs4 dependency not satisfiable???~! how do i fix this?
<zvacet> musa : it is
<bazhang_stop> STOP
<bazhang_stop> NO
<bazhang_stop> NO
<kuma> sidewalk  oh.. then i don't know, sorry
<StoneNewt> 0.102^m sorry
<xomp> cellofellow, ok, I'll check that out
<CaBlGuY> remoteCTRL,  anyway, thanks man..  now I know..
 * cellofellow uses NDISwrapper for his rtl8185.
<roxandSLEEP> %?
<doom> bazhang is my hero
<remoteCTRL> gosh whats going on again up there?
<StoneNewt> 3.6
 * cellofellow is off
<norv> musa: what does the other iso say the file type is?
<remoteCTRL> CaBlGuY: youre welcome:)
<ere4si> cvd-pr: open a terminal and type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and choose the defaults except for the ones you want to change
<Jezz> hi
<doom> can anyone help a brotha out
<Jezz> i have xp now and want to make a dualboot with vista and ubuntu
<ere4si> cvd-pr: open a terminal from applications menu
<Jezz> do i need to install vista first or ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Jezz: vista first
<kuma> zvacet: already did =/ i deleted the uncompressed folfer, i will mak eit again and try to ./configure again
<Jezz> ok
<remoteCTRL> Jezz: vista
<roxandSLEEP> Like, when I go to install a package in Update Manager it just hangs. Nothing happens.
<Cpudan80> Jezz: For the record, Vista sucks
<Cpudan80> Jezz: better off sticking with XP
<Jezz> lol yeah maybe i should only install ubuntu
<Jezz> ok
<zvacet> musa : did you made that iso
<remoteCTRL> Cpudan80: no dx10 there...
<Jezz> then it will reconize my xp i assume?
<doom> PIZZA DOOM!
<hb> What is the memory allocation limit on x86?  Is it 2GB?
<Cpudan80> remoteCTRL: Wont matter - most games dont use it
<remoteCTRL> Jezz: yes
<amh> can i mount two hardroves to the same directory?
<Jezz> ok im going to install ubuntu now then :)
<hb> amh in raid
<Cpudan80> hb: 3.999999GB
<remoteCTRL> remoteCTRL: most game can without but with looks better...
<amh> hb: im looking for space though. RAID wont give me the space.
<hb> cpudan80: ty
<dushich> Hello)) i need a russian help... but i dont see #ububntu-ru channel in channels list // please help mee
<norv> hb: Cpudan80: can bigger support be compiled in, or is that processor dependent?
<cvd-pr> cheese, something so simple, so dificult here...
<Cpudan80> !ru | dushich
<norv> not that I'll ever get more than 4GB
<ubottu> dushich: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<doom> PIZZA DOOM!
<Zyrando> hey.. anybody here who can help me with ndiswrapper especialy with the sinus 154 stick?
<zvacet>           kuma :                      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoApt
<Cpudan80> norv: Its a limit of the x86 architecture, there is nothing you can do to get around it
<danbhfive> Zyrando: whats wrong?
<hb> norv: I have a x64 cpu but I dont really want to deal with all the work arounds that go with a x64 build.  however I just upgraded to 3GB ram so I got a little nervous
<Cpudan80> norv: There are some hacks -- but those usually dont work very well
<Cpudan80> hb: 3 GB is fine
<zvacet> and then sudo auto-apt run ./configure
<qwiksand> can someone help me with my sound? not getting it to work
<Cpudan80> hb: Even 4 GB would be fine - just a small bit would go unused
<xomp> cellofellow, I just downloaded the windows driver for the wifi adapter and it's in .exe format. Anyway to extract the .inf from an .exe in linux?
<dushich> ubottu а почему в списке каналов его не видно? по вашей ссылке вошел
<jharkn> ﻿dushich: ubotu is a bot
<Cpudan80> xomp: Open the EXE with the archive viewer thing
<wabkia> I was trying to make a file server last night (drunk) and im pretty sure i was trying to add a mount to fstab and something went wrong because now ubuntu is scanning my drive and then its asking me for the root password or press ctrl + D (but that just restarts)
<jharkn> ﻿dushich: not a human
<Zyrando> my problem: I installed the ndiswrapper without any problems.. even the driver for my stick, but if I type "lusb" (I mean it was the command to list USB stuff) my stick isnt listed
<hb> amh: raid0 is a stripping allocation configuration.  What that means is you have full access to the space on both drives at twice the speed you would have normally.  Raid1 only see the smallest continuous partition and mounts that
<bcardarella> Is there any way to use a script to connect to a Network Manager controlled connection? (ie ptpp)
<Mimi> Does anyone have a program or pluggin that can change pitch/speed/tempo/etc on a song? Not like Audacity/Audor, but like, maybe a nice pluggin for banshee or something?
<xomp> Cpudan80, ok, thanks :D
<Cpudan80> !ubotu | dushich
<ubottu> dushich: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<zvacet> kuma : that is all I can think of
<dushich> jharkn ок ерфтлы))
<shady> alo
<felipe__> ola
<doom> pizzzzaaaaaaa dewwwwmmmmmm
<Mekzholan> ﻿Hi, how can I start the GNOME system setting program under KDE/Kubuntu? Firefox seems to take some (wrong...) settings from the Gnome system...
<shady> anyway I can get a different wallpaper for each of my cube faces??
<kuma> zvacet: still the same error, im going to try in ubuntu-es. thanks for your help :)
<metroside> Zyrando; did you run modprobe ndiswrapper after installing th driver?
<xomp> Cpudan80, archive manager can't open it :(
<dushich> jharkn ok thanks)) I understand))
<Kitsune> Domo! I have Ubuntu 8.04 and I noticed that when I have Amarok playing in the background and I use just a small amount of memory to do something, the music will skip. I never used to do this in Feisty...
<Zyrando> mhhh... yes but after that command nothin happend
<Cannon> !ps3
<ubottu> Factoid ps3 not found
<zvacet> kuma : good luck
<jharkn> ﻿dushich: np
<Cpudan80> xomp: winrar can open it
<Cpudan80> xomp: See if you can run that in wine or something
<shady> anyway I can get a different wallpaper for each of my cube faces??
<doom> how do you eat pizza?
<metroside> whats happens when you try "ndiswrapper -l"
<Cpudan80> xomp: Ask one of the guys in ##windows to open it and extract the INF for you
<Kitsune> doom: carefully!
<shady> aloha savvy guys
<djones_> !ot | doom
<ubottu> doom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<doom> a snaps a response
<danbhfive> shady: You may want to ask in #compiz    im not sure though
<hb> Has anybody had any luck getting the extra buttons on a g15 logitech mouse to work?  I modified my xorg.conf to Option "buttons" "9" but it still only sees the first 5 (including mouse wheel up/down)
<xomp> Cpudan80, hehe ok
<remoteCTRL> how do i get different iconsets on different desktops?
<shady> thanks danbhfive
<Zyrando> he shows the driver I installed metroside
<legend2440> damntourists: they now have .deb files for lightscribe if you dont want to mess with rpm's and alien
<danbhfive> hb: i think I have a g5 or a g7, but I only that I have around 5 buttons
<jharkn> xomp: not sure but 7zip might do it, afaik it does all that winrar can do, and it's free
<damntourists> legend2440: oh really?
<leachim6> Hey , I have an m3u playlist that I want to burn to cd ... what is the best program to use here
<leachim6> Brasero crashes every time I try to do it
<danbhfive> hb: no, I guess its 8 buttons on this mouse, including mouse wheel
<legend2440> damntourists: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/linux/index.aspx?id=1372
<doom> ubuntu 8.04, exception emask, ata2 frozen error. (cdrom) vmware works, virtualbox works, any known work arounds? Forum fixes haven't worked.
<mweinelt> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1770138
<remoteCTRL> !portknocking > remoteCTRL
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: hm, don't think I'll be reflashing the bios, if the hardware doesn't like me then it looks hopeless, maybe I'm in over my head with this machine
<damntourists> oh wow, thank you legend2440 i didn't know you were still researching it. thanks a bunch
<norv> Cpudan80: hmm, apparently you can address a lot more memory but it's less efficient due to indirect pointers
<legend2440> damntourists: and here you need both files http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/linux/index.aspx?id=1374
<Cpudan80> norv: yeah - also prone to crashing
<metroside> Zrando: can you please paste you out put from iwconfig on www.pastebin.com
<dushich> If here there are Russian people please постетите *ubuntu-ru the channel
<danbhfive> hb: I did use an .Xmodmap to remap the buttons, I dont know if that would help you
<damntourists> legend2440: thank you :)
<norv> Cpudan80: this is only a 32-bit problem, right?
<Zyrando> what metroside?! ^^
<leachim6> so :(
<leachim6> ?
<Zyrando> what should I paste where?! :D
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: i would suggest flashing ios only as very last ressort as chances are that this puts your mobo completely out of order
<Cpudan80> norv: Well 64 bit has a memory limit - although it is much higher
<Cpudan80> norv: something like 32 TB
<leachim6> I've been trying forever to get this dang playlist to burn
<legend2440> damntourists: there is a certain order you need to install them
<cvd-pr> there a gui tool to change bit colors?
<dushich> If here there are Russian people please visit #ubuntu-ru the channel
<mhiku> hey, did you see this link? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_mIUCmZ7X0
<SilverStreak> I think it's more like 4GB hb
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: and my educated guess is that  its not likely that your issue is bios related
<SilverStreak> oops, nevermind again
<bazhang> mhiku: not here please
<metroside> Zyrando; run the command "iwconfig" and if it is possible you can paste the output in the site pastebin.com you can then send a link to the group so we can look at the info
<wabkia> I was trying to make a file server last night (drunk) and im pretty sure i was trying to add a mount to fstab and something went wrong because now ubuntu is scanning my drive and then its asking me for the root password or press ctrl + D (but that just restarts)
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: yeah, you're right, ug what a waste of time this has been, all for a mythtv box - guess I'll sell 'er and start over :)
<laeg> i have update manager updating to hardy heron in my righthand workspace but i'm unable to access it from the left
<Zyrando> ahh.. cool..
<dushich> If here there are Russian people please visit #ubuntu-ru the channel
<Zyrando> will do it but have to restart...
<SilverStreak> Anyone know why I can't put my atheros card in master mode?
<Zyrando> only have internet with windows?! ^^'
<laeg> nevermind i can see the preview in ctrl+alt+tab and it's not finished yet
<Zyrando> so cu next time :D
<danbhfive> wabkia: can you fix your fstab?
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: you can easily exclude the ram stones by extracting them one by one from the machine...
<xomp> ok guys, I'm using ndisgtk? and trying to install a windows driver, do I point it to the .ini? I don't have any .inf files
<wabkia> i dont think the problem is with fstab
<Ethald> anyone know how to get a g15 keyboard to work in ubuntu? I've followed some tutorials, but can't seem to get it to work
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: you think it could be just one of those causing it?
<wabkia> but i mean, what would i do
<wabkia> boot to live cd?
<cvd-pr> why is not  color depth in the screen resolution?
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: very likely i have very seldom see fail both of them at the same time
<bazhang> dushich: we will tell them thanks
<danbhfive> wabkia: if you can't boot, then yeah.  BUT, I'm kinda ignorant with these things
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: there's 4 pieces of RAM in this machine - that's what you mean right?
<metroside> night all, can someone help Zyrando with his ndiswrapper problem when he gets back please....need to hit the sack..
<evoltron> Can someone help me with an update issue?  It won't let me do a full update.  It gives me the option to do a "partial upgrade" but when i try, it says "Error authenticating package"  libawn-bzr
<wabkia> mmmmmmm
<SeaPhor> metroside, i'll look for him
<danbhfive> evoltron: you can try, from the cli, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<danand> wabkia - use a live cd then mount the relevant partition and pastebin your fstab file... see if someone can see whats wrong
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: in that case you need to take them out pairwise, you can eliminate a pair by that and then only put in one at a time of the remaining pair, that should tell you which one it is
<metroside> thanks SeaPhor; he is rebooting and going to pastebin to send us his iwconfig file..
<doom> brokeback
<doom> mountain
<SeaPhor> metroside, yeah, i've been following the thread, and went thru same last weel
<evoltron> danbhfive: that worked, thanks
<SeaPhor> metroside, *week
<diranacola> remoteCTRL: thanks, think I'll give that a go
<remoteCTRL> diranacola: take out always crosswise, meaning both stones from the sam slot colour
<bazhang> !ot | doom
<ubottu> doom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeaPhor> metroside, G'Night
<LordOfThePigs> hello! Is there any tutorial on how to create a backport package? I need to install alsa from source, I want to be able to revert the install easily.
<tazmaniaco> hola
<jrib> !backport > LordOfThePigs (read the private message from ubotu)
<xomp> ok after installing this wifi driver via ndisgtk or w/e how can I tell it's working or "in use"?
<neXyon> hello! does anyone know, why my logitech MX518 does not work? see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/211358/
<tazmaniaco> HA
<tazmaniaco> HI
<jrib> LordOfThePigs: "technical information" is probably what you want
<tazmaniaco> i need games to linux
<tazmaniaco> XD
<hcoal> Hello, I can't sign in to msn messenger using gaim, kopete, amsn etc on Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<mweinelt> hcoal: nobody can help for you are asking a meta-question
<LordOfThePigs> jrib, Yeah, I know about the backports repository, but alsa hasn't released any new version, not even a beta, so its never going to get into the backports repository
<doom> hcoal: phailboat.
<LordOfThePigs> jrib, hence my need to build it myself
<mweinelt> hcoal: what's the error message anyway?
<psmith> I was hiping to have use of the HD audio out put on bac of my CPU tower how ever I can't seem to make it work?
<hcoal> Okay, Pidgin gives me this error: msn: Connection error from Notification server (messenger.hotmail.com): Unable to connect
<jrib> LordOfThePigs: yes, that page should tell you about the process if you want to help create a backport
<tv3SkUrt> I have worked for over a whole week to get proper video acceleration in totem but its impossible. I have ati X1950pro card. It's impossible to get proper Xv acceleration. I have tried gstreamer-properties. i have tried aticonfig. And reinstalling driver several times with EnvyNG. For some reason the video works in xine. But i want it to work properly in Totem with no strange vertical lines and pixelated unaccelerate
<doom> hcoal: phail...boat
<nickellery> <tv3SkUrt> you may want to try a different movie player such as VLC media player
<tv3SkUrt> This is really killing me i hate to have to remove ubuntu just because of this issue.
<tv3SkUrt> nickellery: that one does not work either.
<tv3SkUrt> nickellery: i have tried everything including removing compiz but still totem does not accelerate video properly.
<LordOfThePigs> jrib, I just found what I remembered to have used before: checkinstall
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: have you tried the drivers manager?
<jrib> LordOfThePigs: that doesn't create a proper package...
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: i have tried both open source and atis own driver and none give proper playback in totem.
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: setting Xv video in gstreamer-properties tells me that Xv acceleration is not available.
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: is this an upgrade?  maybe you need to do a clean install
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: it's a clean install.
<LordOfThePigs> jrib, What do you mean? It is only meant for personal use.
<doom> can anyone help me with windows 3.1? i need to setup wireless
<legend2440> having a weird problem. when i try to download a .rpm file realplayer opens. in about:plugins the rpm extension is enables and handled by /usr/local/bin/mozilla/nphelix.so. but in gutsy it was also but realplayer never interfered with .rpm downloads like this. any ideas?
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: i am giving it one last try before i remove ubuntu and maybe wait another year to see if some fixes comes out.
<Rainarrow> hello doom, I know how to run doom under Windows 3.1
<jrib> LordOfThePigs: when you asked how to create a backport, I thought you wanted a proper package that would be acceptable as a backport.  Just be aware that using checkinstall is not the same
<arvind_khadri> doom #windows
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: sorry, I don't know.  Maybe you can post on launchpad
<jrib> !checkinstall > LordOfThePigs (read the private message from ubotu)
<sidewalk> i made a disk into reiserfs and then the disk removed and i cant find it
<sidewalk> can anyone help me out with it?
<doom> everything unrelated to any form of *nix seems to get answered but not legit questions? I'm confused.
<jrib> doom: do you have a question related to ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> doom, you mentioned windows 3.1
<doom> yeah
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: actually this seems to be a regular problem when i look in ubuntu forums. But somehow xine seems to work but i don't like that player. I want to use totem or vlc.
<doom> i've been in here for an hour asking :X
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, is there a tool that could manage multiple ping session simultaneously?
<psmith> I have been considering maxing my mother=board out with fourm gigabytes of memory Sould i do it or just sebtle for 3 gb.
<LordOfThePigs> jrib, thanks for the warning and links.
<FS_addict> doom: what is your question?
<jrib> doom: if we don't know the answer we can't answer you.  You should repeat every 15 minutes or so to see if someone new can help and wait patiently.  You can also try the forums and mailing list
<Kevin`> psmith: what do you use the computer for? 3gb more then enough for most uses
<sc006> sidewalk> what are you trying to do?
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: then go to launchpad, thats where real bugs get fixed
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: i really hoped video overlay was working properly but it's clear there is alot of work to be done and for some reason the compiz preferences are not installed by default in ubuntu.
<doom> ubuntu 8.04, exception emask, ata2 frozen error. (cdrom) vmware works, virtualbox works, any known work arounds? Forum fixes haven't worked.
<sidewalk> sc006: i made a partition with the partitioner tool, a reiserfs partition, and now i cant find it .. it just dissapeared
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: ok
<tv3SkUrt> danbhfive: u have ati card?
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: you have to use the drivers manager to get compiz preferences
<psmith> I plan to use it for stripping audio from you tube and masking mash tapes.
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: nvidia
<sc006> u have to mount i beleave, maybe that your problem
<sidewalk> sc006: i cant find it in /dev ?
<cvd-pr> Hey everytime o choose quit ubuntu freeze
<sc006> o
<tv3SkUrt> tv3SkUrt: i used the package manager to get compiz preferences.
<sidewalk> sc006: it doesnt have its old name
<speedhunt3r> Has anyone got 8.04 to run desktop effects with nvidia 8 series? I am having so much trouble, the xorg log file seems to recognize my video card but doesn't load the drivers, and I can't install back the drivers manually in 8.04.. anyone got any suggestions?
<jrib> doom: I have no idea what your issue is.  If it's some sort of error, pastebin it (in its entirety and explain what you did to get it) and link to it in your question
<FS_addict> doom: i don't have an familiarity with your question, sorry.
<eitreach> I have wondered about this for a while. My sound volume is generally really low, and always has been when using Linux for a few years - is there any way I can make the maximum volume be as loud as in other operating systems?
<danbhfive> tv3SkUrt: hmmm, ignore me then, I don't know about it, sorry
<sc006> sidewalk> did it format it
<sidewalk> sc006: yes, and i could mount it once
<Kevin`> eitreach: open alsamixer and play around with the sliders
<sidewalk> then when trying to move over a file to it, it just hung and dissapeared
<eitreach> Kevin`: That doesn't really help.
<sidewalk> i rebooted and now i cant find it
<G__81> i installed 8.04 but disappointed that it didnt recognize my Video Card
<eitreach> Kevin`: everything is turned all the way up.
<tv3SkUrt> anyone here who has radeon card ?
<doom> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m24527b26
<G__81> I ve a NVidia GeForce 8400M GS Card but even the latest NVidia Beta Driver is not working with the card
<G__81> can someone here help me out with this issue
<tv3SkUrt> kills me inside that video overlay is not working in ubuntu after all these years :|
<avlatta> is there an american person who can help me?
<G__81> i am using a Dell Inspiron 1520 Laptop
<arvind_khadri> G__81, use evy
<jrib> doom: not to me, write a more detailed question to the channel and include that link
<eitreach> Kevin`: I suspect it may be an engine issue. Xine usually plays louder, but that's really a KDE-thing.
<Dromar> Hello, since I upgraded to Hardy (therefore, firefox3) I can't open the irc:// links from my browser to xchat... Someone know how to do it ? (and sorry for my english >.>)
<arvind_khadri> G__81, envy
<sc006> sidewalk> hmm im sorry im not sure never dealt reiserfs file system
<sidewalk> sc006: so, any tips?
<sidewalk> gha
<eitreach> "reiserfs.. it's murder!"
<G__81> arvind_khadri, envy would install some verion older than the current version of the card
<xaziva> hey, can i get some critique on the wallpaper I did.. check it out http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6397/xaziva12ld2.jpg
<G__81> arvind_khadri, so it would still not work
<FS_addict> Dromar: Go to a terminal, type sudo apt-get install xchat
<FS_addict> then accept any questions that you are asked
<arvind_khadri> G__81, which card??
<jrib> !offtopic | xaziva
<ubottu> xaziva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sidewalk> anyone here who can help me with reiserfs?
<Kevin`> eitreach: mplayer has a sofware gain setting you could play with. you'd have to do the same in windows to get an idea if's a player issue though
<cvd-pr>  system>Quit = freeze, dont show the shutdown, restart, suspend etc...
<G__81> NVidia GeForce 8400 M GS
<Dromar> FS_addict, I have already installed xchat of course ^^'
<G__81> it worked perfectly in 7.10
<eitreach> Kevin`:  alright, I'll try that out. Thanks.
<G__81> its 8.04 which has got a problem
<sc006> maybe try recreating it agian maybe something went wrong the first time
<neopsyche> at end of rope trying to get simple solution to record tv
<arvind_khadri> G__81, ok
<sidewalk> sc006: i can't find it, it dissapeared, how am i going to find it?
<Ice_Wewe> sidewalk: I can't help you with reiserfs, because I have no experience with it. However, I can tell you that the information you've provided is not nearly enough for anyone who knows anything about Reiserfs to help you.
<G__81> any help please?
<el_ruso> ./says hi to everyone .
<Ice_Wewe> el_ruso: hi
<Palomides> my mouse's scrollwheel has stopped working.  help plz?
<arvind_khadri> G__81, just a min
<FS_addict> Dromar: Could you give me an example of an IRC:// link somewhere?
<sc006> even with the partion tool u used to creat it
<doom> big hairy testicles.
<sidewalk> sc006: the partition-tool doesnt find the disk, it's like it doesn't exist
<pba> hi, i have an embedded intel8256DC Ethernet controller, but it doesn't recognized
<Danish989> Hi all
<pba> e1000 doesn't help
<Danish989> does anyone know how to get past the BusyBox screen while booting ubuntu??
<Dromar> FS_addict, http://gotlurk.net/ (click on the "Welcome to #lurk")
<sc006> sidewalk> hmm thats interesting known good disk or is it in  partion, sorry I cant really help ya
<dassouki> nothing happens when i press on play in rhythm box
<neopsyche> Nothing I try works.. No drivers available on windows after searching for hours.. myth tv too complicated and not simple for needs.. plenty of software out there for simple timed recording .. most of which either.. a. only works with dvb cards of which mine is analog.. b. doesnt install because of dependencies c. has no install file .deb for ubuntu and has problems when trying to compile IS...
<neopsyche> ...THERE ANY DECENT SIMPLE VIDEO RECORDER FOR UBUNTU THAT CAN INSTALL FROM APT-GET? (excuse caps)
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: NO CAPS PLEASE
<doom> sasquatch
<kuba> ?
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: try mythtv, however it's probably not as "simple" as you'd like
<Dromar> Usually i follow those instructions : http://forum.xchat.org/viewtopic.php?t=3914&sid=033aa902035eae4b295f3b07b9ffc96d But it doesn't work under firefox3/hardy
<J-Unit> is it possible to make pidgin be able to make the windows live games with windows ppl?
<FS_addict> Dromar: thanks!  when i click that link, firefox prompts me to launch an application, and lets me browse for an executable.  does this happen for you?
<neopsyche> Thats the point .. MYTH is Borked!
<Ice_Wewe> J-Unit: not to my knowledge
<wabkia> ok, i fixed fstab. now it says xserver couldnt start
<neopsyche> I can record video with XawTV but NO SOUND!?>?
<Danish989> Has no one here run into BusyBox at bootup yet in Hardy Heron yet?
<J-Unit> Ice_Wewe, is it possible with aMSN or with kopete then?
<wabkia> then it gives me a login prompt
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: have you tried mythbuntu? I'm using the beta, granted, because I got it working and I don't want to mess around with it again, but it works fine for me
<Dromar> FS_addict, It does happen, but then i don't know what to do... if I search /usr/bin/xchat, firefox just doesn't take it
<Ice_Wewe> J-Unit: no
<doom> chocolate covered baked beans
<jrib> !guidelines > doom (read the private message from ubotu)
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: yes.. mythbuntu is borked
<wabkia> however i cant su or sudo -i because my password is wrong?
<pba> any comments about how to make work intel82566DC ethernet controller?
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: its so (bleeping) complicated
<amenado> Danish989 has this ever worked for you?
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: in what way? the Beta I installed didn't come with mysql and mythtv, etc.
<J-Unit> Ice_Wewe, so there isnt any messenging client that does everything windows live messenger does??
<Danish989> amenado: pardon?
<G__81> any help here?
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: I had to install those myself and configure, etc. Hence why I'm not in too much of a hurry to bork it again
<FFighter> hello
<G__81> anyone using this card
<jrib> !helpme | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Ice_Wewe> J-Unit: Windows Live Messenger
<G__81> or is there a solution thats there for this card
<Hammer89> previews for .png files stopped working for some reason when I upgraded to Hardy... other file formats seem to be previewing fine (preview = thumbnail)... anyone else experiencing this or know what's wrong?
<G__81> jrib, i ve already posted my question
<FFighter> I just installed KDE4 on Gutsy. It is really awesome, but all my gnome apps became ugly. How could I fix that?
<jrib> G__81: I saw, did you see what ubotu said?
<Ice_Wewe> G__81: well then post it again
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: mythbuntu: Now causes errors to pop up when i start ubuntu / doesnt want to work with mysql / user interface wont start.. i dont want all the features .. i just want timed recording to output FLV files.
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: output to flv files? eh, that would be hard...
<neopsyche> well whatever.. anything is better with sound
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: if you'd *like* I can put up the beta ISO I used to install, mind you, it contains LOTS of bugs and you need to install several things...
<J-Unit> Ice_Wewe, there is no windows live messenger for ubuntu and to my knowledge it doesnt work in wine
<G__81> jrib, i am using NVidia Geforce 8400 M GS Card and i tried even installing the Beta Driver from Nvidia.com but still am not getting the Graphics properly and it warns of me running in lower resolution
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: output divx maby? asking tooo much?
<FS_addict> Dromar: hmm...i'm not quite sure, then.  it worked from my end, but I'm pretty unfamiliar with IRc (this is my second day on it).  Sorry I can't be of more help
<jrib> G__81: not to me, to the channel
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: I might recommend knoppmyth to you, the packages are cr*p, but it works
<G__81> Ice_Wewe, , can you please help me too
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: I have XviD output configured
<G__81> jrib, i am sorry for that
<SeaPhor> G__81, i have and Nvidia 8600GT and NO ENVY, just used/enabled the restricted drivers (and unblacklisted if necessary) and works great.
<sean_> My /media/sda5 is labeled at "z_h_6	jb" even though nautilus says that the partition is labeled as "music". It's a FAT32 drive and say " Operation not supported by backend" even when does as a superuser.
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: knoppmyth?
<neopsyche> hmm
<Ice_Wewe> J-Unit: exactly. Sorry, but it's M$ which means nothing is compat because they won't open up their stuff
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: i saw that.
<ElCerdo> i have no window border while using compiz. neither gtk-window-decorator nor emerald works. did anybody has a solution?
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: i really just want simple program to install.
<Yeni-RAki> Help: I'm trying to install a few things but it's not making any sense, anyone help me? thanks
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: it's debian based and currently a PoS, I switched from that to Mythbuntu, however, if you don't care about extra packages, it works pretty much out of the box
<G__81> SeaPhor, I ve installed the Driver from NVidia.com now what do i do
<bbyever> ﻿Yeni-RAki: whats not making any sene?
<Ice_Wewe> G__81: Sorry, I don't deal with NIC drivers unless I absolutely have to
<Myrtti> Yeni-RAki: elaborate a bit more
<atlanix-org> hello everyone.  I needed to ask a quick question because i'm looking into getting a new PC.  I'm going AMD, should I go with ATI or nVidia for the Video.  I know nVidia has closed source drivers and ATI has open source.
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: do you want to play games?
<G__81> Ice_Wewe, its not a NIC Driver its a display driver
<xomp> can someone please help me with ndiswrapper? I have my usb wifi adapter's windows .inf loaded and it says hardware is present, but it won't turn the blasted wifi adapter on!!!!!!!
<Dromar> FS_addict, thanks for your help anyway^^ i don't think that it's a huge problem, i will surely find a way
<Ice_Wewe> G__81: sorry, misunderstood, for what card?
<arvind_khadri> G__81, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/208718
<G__81> Ice_Wewe, Nvidia GeForce 8400 M GS
<SeaPhor> G__81, i did too at first, but that driver lead to many issues, i just use the restricted drivers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208718 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "nvidia-glx-new driver displays white screen of death" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<legend2440> neopsyche: there is a way to install gshowtv from synaptic by adding deb http://debian.vakevainen.fi/ unstable main to sources list. i've never tried gshowtv so i don't know how good it is
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: stupid question, is there a hardware switch that enables/disables the radio, is it on?
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: sure, right now they are a little choppy on my current system with nVidia and Intel proc
<neopsyche> Ice_Wewe: after HOURS and Hours .. of searching .. still no solution to record tv card from tv input .. i tried motv / xawtv / mythtv / metv / GshowTV and others.. nothing working!
<G__81> SeaPhor, now what do i do remove it ?
<pba> i have an embedded intel8256DC Ethernet controller, but it doesn't recognized, can anybody help me
<Yeni-RAki> I've got my software to say that it's installed, although I don't know how to access it
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, just Fn+F2
<Ice_Wewe> G__81: Go to Menu -> System -> Restricted Hardware (or something like that) and check the box next to your video card
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: NVidia
<arvind_khadri> G__81, the link which i gave has a turn around
<Ice_Wewe> neopsyche: what capture card?
<laiya> hiya
<neopsyche> legend2440: tried xine too
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: is it on?
<SeaPhor> G__81, well if its not working then yes, and if the restricted do the same try re-installing it
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: so the surrpot for ATI is not there yet.. hmmm
<bbyever> ﻿Yeni-RAki: can you not see it on the main menu?
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: not yet
<legend2440> neopsyche: have you tried gshowtv?
<Yeni-RAki> Bbyever: no, I'm afraid I can't see it. It says that it's installed, but it's not.
<G__81> arvind_khadri, did that its not working
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, I have pressed it umpteen times now lol, it doesn't turn the thing on :(
<neopsyche> tried.
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: their chipset support also leaves you wanting, unfortunately
<neopsyche> legend2440: tried
<neopsyche> legend2440: not installing
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: would you go 790FX north bridge or an nVidia SLi north bridge?
<ere4si> !away | Squawk
<ubottu> Squawk: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bbyever> ﻿Yeni-RAki: are you sure its not a comand line program?
<arvind_khadri> G__81, oh ok ...no more ideas with me
<hubuntu> I want to make a clean format and install hardy (been updating since hoary came out)... What backup tool can i use in order to save all user data in /home ? I don't care about any other directory... I just want to write it out to a external drive and then just restore it like it ain't no thing in Hardy (I'm in Gutsy now)
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: try this 'sudo tail -f /var/log/messages' and press the button ONCE
<SeaPhor> anyone have the cmd for editing the blacklisted list?
<Squawk> ere4si, sorry forgot I was in this channel
<Yeni-RAki> I'm sure, would you like to try and install what it is I'm trying to install?
<legend2440> neopsyche: you tried installing gshowtv from synaptic?
<bbyever> ﻿Yeni-RAki: ok
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: sorry, I don't know. I'm still on NF4, I don't have enough money to get a new system so I've been lagging behind somewhat
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: are you going to use SLi?
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, hey the orange bar came back!!! got the new kernel
<Fogel1497> I downloaded a theme thats a .tar.gz but when i drag and drop it into the  theme manager it says that it does not appear to be a valid theme
<Yeni-RAki> ﻿Bbyever: http://graalonline.com/playerworlds/downloads/file?name=graal4setup
<neopsyche> legend2440: trying again.. it diddnt work last time
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, ok, I got this May  3 14:02:47 medic kernel: [  963.261380] usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 5
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: nothing.  I don't have the money to do a dual video card setup
<ere4si> arvind_khadri: happy for you - new kernel did it?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: and you didn't disconnect anything?
<laiya> hi .. is there a web browser in terminal ?
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, correct, I just pressed Fn+F2
<neopsyche> W: GPG error: http://debian.vakevainen.fi unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2BFAFC26585DECB0
<neopsyche> Dammit!
<arvind_khadri> ere4si, yeah the new kernel from ubuntu got it today in the morning 17
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: so you're only interested in SLi as a possible upgrade option?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: ok, do that again, and your adaptor should be on
<neopsyche> legend2440: WHy does everything have to be such a mission!
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: didn't know if you hand knowledge of north bridges.. the 790FX is AMD top northbridge right now
<neopsyche> legend2440: lol
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, you need to get the key all by your self
<vanberge> anyone know how to not have a mount icon on your desktop after adding an fstab entry?
<neopsyche> legend2440: what do i do to install the "KEY"
<G__81> arvind_khadri, that driver works perfectly in Fedora 8
<G__81> but not in Ubuntu
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: yes and the 790FX will support SLi as well
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: ah, right, forgot...
<G__81> i installed build-essential and then installed it
<Fogel1497> ﻿ I downloaded a theme thats a .tar.gz but when i drag and drop it into the  theme manager it says that it does not appear to be a valid theme
<arvind_khadri> G__81, :) this isnt fedora
<G__81> is there anything else to be done in Ubuntu
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, can I give you my paste bin after doing that?
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: no, the 790X supports CrossFireX, which is the ATi equiv.
<steven2> you guys are a fantastic help to me day in and day out, i wanrt you all to know it.
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: sure
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: I'm just trying to get the most support for Ubuntu
<SeaPhor> need to restart x
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: I would go for NVidia or Intel chipset, personally
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, http://pastebin.com/m5b097b94
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: yes, the 790FX _IS_ the best chipset, but the drivers are lacking
<G__81> i grepped for this
<G__81> sudo lsmod | grep nvidia
<G__81> nvidia               3934028  0
<G__81> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<G__81> and i get
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: ok.. apparently i "got the "key" "
<FloodBot3> G__81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bbyever> ﻿Yeni-RAki: oh, you're doing this with wine?
<SeaPhor> G__81, need to restart x
<Ice_Wewe> G__81: !ubotu pastebin
<legend2440> neopsyche: what happens if you say ok and ignore the warning message?
<G__81> SeaPhor, rebooted the system itself
<Yeni-RAki> Nope, I'm on Ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, congrats :)
<Ice_Wewe> !ubotu G__81 pastebin
<ubottu> Ice_Wewe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yeni-RAki> MAybe that's why... haha
<G__81> SeaPhor, should i blacklist intel_agp ?
<Ice_Wewe> !ubotu G__81 pastebin
<ubottu> Ice_Wewe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neopsyche> legend2440: dunno.. im trying agaqin
<neopsyche> *again
<atlanix-org> Ice_Wewe: thx.  I will stick with what i selected first. AMD and nVidia.  Same setup I had about 5 years ago.  Thx Ice_Wewe
<G__81> Ice_Wewe, ok sorry
<Ice_Wewe> !ubotu pastebin G__81
<ubottu> Ice_Wewe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ice_Wewe> bah
 * Ice_Wewe can't work this bot
<neopsyche> W: GPG error: http://debian.vakevainen.fi unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2BFAFC26585DECB0
<bbyever> ﻿Yeni-RAki: yeah, you have to install wine to install windows programs
 * atlanix-org goes back to shopping
<Ice_Wewe> atlanix-org: glad to help!
<xomp> !pastebin > G__81
<SeaPhor> G__81, is it agp card or pci/pcie?
<Fogel1497> !g_81: pastebin
<ubottu> Factoid g_81: pastebin not found
<Yeni-RAki> Ahh, is Wine an add-on to Ubuntu?
<xomp> I think it messages them heh
<ere4si> !wine
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: looks like it isn't supported or something like that...
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<G__81> SeaPhor, its in the laptop Dell Inspiron 1520
<opop> meh!
<Fogel1497> g_81: !pastebin
<bbyever> !wine | ﻿Yeni-RAki:
<ubottu> ﻿Yeni-RAki:: please see above
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: I'm not a developer, so unless I've run across it before, I can't really help...
<neopsyche> andrew@futuretech:~$ sudo gpg --armor --export 585DECB0 | sudo apt-key add -
<neopsyche> [sudo] password for andrew:[sudo] password for andrew:
<neopsyche> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file `/home/andrew/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<neopsyche> ?
<bergquist> !themes | bergquist
<Yeni-RAki> Got it, thanks a lot mate!
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: looks like an incompatibility between your card and the USB driver... sorry mate
<neopsyche> doH!
<SeaPhor> G__81, but it will be allocated as agp, pci, or pcie??
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, ok :( I can't seem to get this working in anything other than windows
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: see?
<opop> i'm finding homeplug networking is not that bad
<G__81> SeaPhor, not sure
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: have you googled your adaptor model and linux?
<laiya> is there anything like parallel desktop for ubuntu ?
<Cpudan80> I installed a package through the GDebi package thing --- but now I want to remove it --- how can I do that?
<psmith> I was hoping to have use of the HD audio out put on bac of my CPU tower how ever I can't seem to make it work?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: to find adaptor model 'lspci'
<G__81> SeaPhor, The Nvidia Driver that i am using works fine in Fedora 8
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 2BFAFC26585DECB0;gpg --export --armor 2BFAFC26585DECB0 | sudo apt-key add -
<SeaPhor> G__81, have you looked at gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<G__81> yes
<cwillu> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: or, if you want even MORE information (but not recommended due to the HUGE output) lshw (which you may have to install)
<cwillu> bah
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, oh yah, It uses the prism2_usb driver which I had loaded in hardy (which according to the wiki my card works out of the box) and it won't work either.
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, use the one i gave :)
<laiya> yes ?
<Ronald> vimdiff
<Ronald> This Vim was not compiled with the diff feature.
<lcuk> hey, i have a p4 1.8ghx with 256mb ram - is it normal for system monitor cpu graph to run at 70-90% cpu usage after just booting.  i checked on the processes tab and theres nothing even coming close to 10% let alone 80..
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: have you tried restricted hardware? that's my last suggestion...
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: it says i have that
<Ronald> I quite like that feature, how to get it ;)?
<lcuk> using ubuntu 8.04
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, I have actually been trying 8 hours a day 6 days a week to get this wifi working in linux lmao with no luck :(
<legend2440> neopsyche: site is in spanish but keys you need for gshowtv are in english  http://ubox.wordpress.com/2007/05/18/gshowtv-palinsesto-tv-sempre-a-portata-di-click/
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, well what are you trying to do
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, when I go to restricted it says that I don't have any restricted drivers or something of that nature
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: do you have PCMCIA on this?
<blankhead> hey is it possible to increase the disk size if u used wubi to install ubuntu?
<damntourists> does anyone have any success stories with an ati radeon x1950 pro?
<SeaPhor> G__81, The "intel_agp" may be the controller, so not sure if you should BL that, but you could try and set it back if you need to
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, no, it's attached to the lid of my laptop and is technically a usb device.
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<neopsyche>   xmltv-druid gshowtv
<neopsyche> Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: ?
<G__81> SeaPhor, how do i blacklist it ?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: hmm, Mini-PCI slot?
<Eric_Jardas> I'm wondering how I can add a shorcut of my own
<tv3SkUrt> damntourists: video overlay does not work properly so videos get pixelated in totem.
<tof> hi
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, i say a yes there no issues till now
<damntourists> tv3SkUrt: what is totem?
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: ok
<neopsyche> ;0
<fiya_afk> damaltor_, video player
<tv3SkUrt> damntourists: a video player for linux
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: a useless media player
<G__81> SeaPhor, i want the path to the file for blacklisting
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, not sure, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 006: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 802.11b Adapter [orinoco]
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, they are the proposed updates sometimes
<damntourists> tv3SkUrt: i don't have any audio on this pc, so yeah...
<Eric_Jardas> I'm wondering how I can add a shorcut of my own..like when you do cd ~ you change to your home dir..I would like to set cd # to go to some path..how could I do that ?
<neopsyche> ok
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, I have blacklisted orinoco from my system and kept prism2_usb
<fiya_afk> Eric_Jardas, youc an use aliases
<fiya_afk> or symlinks
<damntourists> tv3SkUrt: i'm not worried about video being pixelated
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: did you try orinoco?
<tv3SkUrt> damntourists: i am going crazy over the video overlay problem i just don't understand why such a simple thing does not work with ati cards.
<SeaPhor> G__81, 1 sec, been a while,, looking
<pawan> nvidia 5200 fx drivers not working
<tv3SkUrt> damntourists: ok
<pawan> how to install
<arvind_khadri> pawan use evny
<Eric_Jardas> fiya_afk, ok I'll try that
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, yah, and when I use orinoco i loose usb functionality
<damntourists> tv3SkUrt: they have Envy, which should auto install your ati card
<Ice_Wewe> pawan: restricted drivers
<tv3SkUrt> There is just way to many issues with ubuntu specifically drivers.
<damntourists> tv3SkUrt: however, envy didn't work for me.
<L_Mo> Haveing an issue booting livecd: udevd-event[1516]: run_program '/sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit. Any ideas?
<fiya_afk> Eric_Jardas, i'd check out bash aliases, then you dont even need cd
<tv3SkUrt> damntourists: yes i have used it.
<Ronald> What package do I need to install to get vimdiff ?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: eeee! well then... I'm out of suggestions
<pawan> not working through propeity drivers
<damntourists> i keep getting a blank screen instead of a logon when i use envy
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: you could try lshw and that will tell you certainly what bus it's connected through...
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, hehe me too
<Eric_Jardas> fiya_afk, ok..ill check them out
<bbyever> ﻿pawan: got to synaptic
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: its downloading
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, ok, let me do that "I have it installed"
<Ace2016> Hi all
<pawan> then
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, ok
<damntourists> im kind of tempted to ditch the ati card and go purchase an nvidia
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: installing
<SeaPhor> G__81, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Ace2016> can someone help me with gtk2 themes, i'm making one, its almost done but the titlebar is broken http://imageupload.com/~imageupl/show.php/111734_25.png.html
<G__81> SeaPhor, ya got it thanks let me try now
<hubuntu> can anyone recommend a backup tool that can be used to backup /home/* (all users data) that's easy to restore when moving from gutsy to hardy?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: 'lshw >> lshw.txt
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: gah... 'lshw >> lshw.txt'
<laiya> damntourists the nvidia is better
<ldiamond> how do I start ubuntu in rescue mode?
<ge> Hey People! Im trying to understand this whole wlan thing.
<ge> First of all: Is there a command to search for wlan access points?
<pawan> what in synaptic manager
<psmith> damntourists: Are you running A Desktop or lap top, because i have an old Evga Nvidia GeForce fx5500 which i'de be more than willing to sell you for  45.00 with usps shipping.
<damntourists> laiya: yeah i've used nvidia with ubuntu 6.x but i upgraded for some weird reason
<damntourists> psmith: desktop
<blankhead> is it possible to view transmission in terminal>? i wanna see the progress of my torrents but thru terminal
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: don't get it, you're better off buying a new computer, AGP is dead
<damntourists> psmith: i think i actually have a 128mb nvidia card laying around
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: COOL. so far so good thanks .
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, http://pastebin.com/m436bba94
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: seems to be installing some kind of "grabber"
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: im a poor college kid :(
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, welcome :)
<laiya> damntourists i new to linux
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: and you're trying to game? what?
<blankhead> does anyone know how to do this? i see an option in help in terminal for tranmission that says transmission --display=DISPLAY anyone have any idea if thats to view in a terminal...
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: no i wasn't, it was for maya and 3d studio max.
<pokerfacepenguin> What is the general consensus on the upgrade to heron?  Any major issues?
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: ... on an FX5200? Premission to laugh...
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: you do have PCMCIA
<laiya> hey is there a shell browser ?
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: ? i never owned a fx5200
<blankhead> laiya: whats a shell browswer u mean to view in terminal?
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: ah, ok, well don't get one
<psmith> damntourisdamn This is a 256mb card which i have had a remarkable trun of scuessfull installations of every versuion of ubuntu sense 6.06 dape drake.
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, ok lol, does that change things? I've always been told it's usb :/
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: they're.... underpowered and over prced
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: someone wanted to sell me one
<wabbit> when i try to set a samba password for "family" it says "failed to modify password entry for user family"
<arvind_khadri> laiya, lynx
<Skypers> hey guys
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: no, that just means you can put a PCMCIA wireless card in your laptop. I recommend an Airlink101 Atheros based one as those DO work out of the box
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: i meant i was using my ati radeon x1950 pro with maya
<threeseas> anyone using eric4 on hardy?
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: ah, ok
<hubuntu> come on a backup/restore tool nobody making backup here?
<arvind_khadri> laiya, sudo apt-get install lynx
<laiya> arvind_khadri Dhanyawad !
<L_Mo> Can someone offer some help? I can't get the install CD to boot.. I can't even run the CD check program because /sbin/modprobe fails.
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: and it was sexy because of the dual dvi and hd support
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, yah, almost everybody has suggested buying a new caard but I can't :( was laid off work and have no monies :(
<josesito> hola
<pokerfacepenguin> hubuntu: there is simple backup in the repositories, it uses rsync
<bbyever> ﻿L_Mo: have your tied burning the disk again?
<arvind_khadri> laiya, welcome :) to use mouse with it lynx -use-mouse <site name>
<L_Mo> bbyever: yeah. disk checks out fine on my other computer.
<Skypers> I need helping
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: hit Fn+F2, your wireless is disabled...
<blankhead> laiya: i just used lynx i prefer w3m its already installed and to use it type in w3m www.google.com
<hubuntu> thanks pokerfacepenguin
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: I'm assuming this is all AGP
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, yes
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: agp 8x
<Skypers> why the background isn't as transparent as he has to be ?
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: ok
<COMANDER> hi
<bbyever> ﻿L_Mo: have you tired the alternate install disk
<bbyever> ?
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: yeah, AGP8X is really pricy, and not really worth it
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, done ??
<COMANDER> how can i set up resolution on my ubuntu?
<evoltron> I have a built-in webcam on my laptop, any ideas on how to get it to work?
<wabbit> mmm, nobody is a samba guru eh?
<L_Mo> bbyever: I don't want to install before testing....
<wabbit> COMMANDER: system prefrences
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: that is pitifully little information regarding your wireless card, sorry man, I can't help!
<arvind_khadri> COMANDER, gksu displayconfig-gtk
<blankhead> arvind_khadri: do u know how to view the progress of torrents downloading from transmission in a shell/terminal?
<qwiksand> fde, guess what?
<psmith> wabbit: The reason it fails to set a samba password for family is that you need to run athe useradd command in order to add the user account in linux before you can add the aformentioned account to the samba passwd file.
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: it's all i could get though, agp_8x or pci... my motherboard is a little dated.
<COMANDER> tnx
<laiya> blankhead thank you !
<wabbit> pjjjjj
<L_Mo> bbyever: If it's not booting the livecd, doesn't that mean it's going to give me trouble if I try to install?
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, it won't ever enable it seems, I think that's why it shows up in lshw as "DISABLED"
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: To use the PVR features, you have to have a PVR system available,
<wabbit> ah got it thanks psmith
<neopsyche>              and you have to select the appropriate PVR Interface for the system.
<Skypers> some flood ....
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: what socket?
<neopsyche>              See Section 4 ― PVR Interface for more information.
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, np heh thanks for trying at least!
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: Doh!
<arvind_khadri> blankhead, no idea...there are torrent tools
<psmith> damntourists: My Evga card is an agp 8x card.
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: not quite sure what that means
<bbyever> ﻿L_Mo: not necessarily
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, no idea at all
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: yeah, sorry I couldn't help you more. Seriously consider an Airlink though, they're 802.11G and only cost about $20
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: like what processor does it take?
<arvind_khadri> neopsyche, what are PVR systems btw
<damntourists> Ice_Wewe: it's a pentium 4
<Ice_Wewe> damntourists: yes, what pin count
<blankhead> laiya: your welcome i just did this today i learned today about shell browseing...i use my sidekick 3 to access my computer via terminal (a program u download and buy) i coudl do cool thigns like eject my cdrom plus way more
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: myth tv i guess !~
<neopsyche> lol
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, thanks again \o/
<Ice_Wewe> arvind_khadri: like a digital VCR only it cuts commercials
<Ice_Wewe> xomp: glad I could be of some uslessness ;)
<damntourists> brb
<L_Mo> bbyever: Well, I can't know... I just bought this laptop a few hours ago. If Linux isn't going to even boot on it, I'd rather not take any chances. I can't find anything up-to-date on this error on the internet. It seems people had it with Feisty..
<arvind_khadri> Ice_Wewe, oh ok ...never heard of it .... :)
<bbyever> ﻿L_Mo: whats the error message again?
<Ice_Wewe> arvind_khadri: heard of a DVR before?
<psmith> DFigital video recorder.
<legend2440> damntourists: here is a succesful install of radeon x1950 pro http://www.mepis.org/node/13647
<ionte> i have trouble with hardy heron: i use a usb-programmer that i've had to add an extra udev rule for with previous ubuntu versions to allow all users to access it. it does not work with hardy heron though. any hints?
<L_Mo> bbyever: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe/' abnormal exit. Then it dumps me to a BusyBox terminal
<arvind_khadri> Ice_Wewe, no all new terms,we hardly have those things in India
<blankhead> does anyone know how to view the progress of your torrents via transmission thru a terminal/shell
<damntourists> legend2440: hey, thanks again man!
<hamous_> hi, i would like to replace wlan0 in hardy by ra0, because i've just installed the rt2500 serialmonkey ralink drivers
<bbyever> ﻿L_Mo: i have no idea, but somebody else here is bound to know how to help you
<jamesid> new face on ubuntu
<SeaPhor> Ice_Wewe, is there a particular model airlink you recommend?
 * arvind_khadri feeling sleepy bye all
<bazhang> bye arvind_khadri
<L_Mo> I'm getting this error during livecd boot: udevd-event[1516]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit: Anyone know what this is?
<lucasv3> hi
<laiya> blankhead is there anything better than bitchx ?
<wabbit> ﻿psmith: do i need to run useradd -d family then smbpasswd -a family?
<norv> L_Mo: looking at a similar problem...
<jamesid> quit
<TooFly> Hi everyone, I just installed ubuntu, and everything went fine. However, firefox refuses the load the majority of web pages. It is stuck on "waiting for www.-----.com" for most pages. Any help?
<arvind_khadri> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<legend2440> damntourists: there is anewer ati driver since that article though so might want to download newest one
<threeseas> anyone using eric4 on hardy?
<psmith> wabbit:  let me check my treffernece guide and get back to you with that answer.
<damntourists> legend2440: where do i find a newer driver?
<damntourists> legend2440: wait, i think i see... on the ati page it shows the latest one from april 16th 2008
<lucasv3> I'm having trouble playing a .bin video file in VLC or mplayer. In Mplayer sound does not work at all and in VLC it is stumbling
<L_Mo> norv: you're having a similar problem? This is awful. I was excited to get a new laptop.. but if I can't get linux.. I hope I can get my $$ back :(
<legend2440> damntourists: http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Kyle__> a .bin video?
<laiya> blankhead is there a better shell chat client ... im using bitchx and its not so good
<MrFawkes> how can i get one specific line from a file?
<lucasv3> Kyle__: It's a disc image (.cue&bin) but VLC and mplayer can play them anyway
<sean_> My /media/sda5 is labeled at "z_h_6	jb" even though nautilus says that the partition is labeled as "music". It's a FAT32 drive and say " Operation not supported by backend" even when does as a superuser.
<blankhead> laiya: sorry i dont know much about chat clients for shell
<fbc> What is the best laptop to run ubuntu on? Money no object. I actually have the opportunity to order whatever I want next week. I want speed!! and graphics!!
<Grako> laiya, try irssi
<blankhead> try to google it and find out
<MrFawkes> tried cut, but it won't accept \n as a delimiter
<Danish989> L_Mo: try reinstalling?
<damntourists> legend2440: thanks, that's the one i found. downloading it now :)
<sean_> fbc: I have a thinkpad t61 and I like it a lot.
<wabbit> ﻿psmith: ok, i was getting errors with samba useradd so i googled it and it appears samba just uses the inherited accounts and sets its own password for said accounts
<norv> L_Mo: I weeded out a crappy driver, but this was with a desktop which has easy to replace components like sound card, etc
<lucasv3> Kyle__: it's not the cpu load... it worksl like a charm on OSX (with vlc)
<Lynet> L_Mo: Which laptop model? I'm guessing it has to do with the motherboard chipset it has.
<laiya> nobody here uses a shell chat client like bitchx ????
<Grako> laiya, irssi is much easier to use than bitchx
<legend2440> damntourists: lightscribe working?
<L_Mo> Danish989: Re-installed? i'm trying to install.. :P
<laeg> laiya: irssi
<Kyle__> lucasv3: is it that video or all videos? (cant really watch videos with the vesa driver)
<laiya> so i can sudo irssi ?
<L_Mo> Lynet: It's a toshiba L355-S7812. i'm not sure what the chipset is.
<damntourists> legend2440: i haven't tried yet, just finished reinstalling ubuntu, and i'm trying to get the video card to work. i'll keep you posted
<hacknslash> MrFawkes, what are you after
<RabidWeezle> umm, is xmms in hardy's repo?!
<fbc> sean_, t61?? let me check it out...
<blankhead> laiya: yeah sudo apt-get install irssi
<lucasv3> Kyle__: I don't have any issues with .avis
<Kyle__> laiya: sudo apt-get install irssi
<legend2440> damntourists: ok
<sean_> fbc: You can get it with SuSe linux too, so no paying for windows is great.
<lucasv3> Kyle__: it's the only .bin I have so I  can't tell
<RabidWeezle> I tried to get xmms and it's comin up blank in synaptic since I upgraded :(
<gking95> hi evryone
<MrFawkes> hacknslash: well, for good reasons i need to be able to get line N from a file under sh, though a non-script soludion would be better. head | tail would work, but would be inefficient. :)
<rsk> RabidWeezle: http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<gking95> i have a 2 machine home network
<norv> L_Mo: try a very minimal distro like Core Linux or something, to save on download and to check if a minimalist kernel will boot
<RabidWeezle> ty
<aguitel> anyone have problems with video card GeForce 7300 SE in hardy ?
<damntourists> weird.. when i su to root, it doesnt take my logon password
<laeg> aguitel: yes, but i have the LE
<MrFawkes> cat -n, of course!
<gking95> a windows box and an ubuntu box both connecting to  the web through my router
<aguitel> laeg: what is LE ?
<damntourists> nevermind
<psmith> wabbit: You would wan't to use useradd -m family | aambapass -a fammily
<blankhead> terminal chat client works nice thank u guys 2
<laiya> thank you
<gking95> is there anyway i can monitor my network traffic?
<Grako> I'm trying to use wireshark, but no interfaces are available.  Does anyone know how I can get eth0 on wireshark?
<evoltron> I have a built-in webcam on my laptop, any ideas on how to get it to work?
<L_Mo> norv: Ok I'll try that. ty
<laiya> ill try irssi
<evoltron> how can i check to see if its installed/enabled?
<norv> L_Mo: wait
<hacknslash> MrFawkes, is there something on line N you can grep for ?
<wabbit> psmith:i got it
<tommost> Grako: sudo it
<blankhead> laiya: it works good i trie dit
<RabidWeezle> aguitel, did you try the "hardware drivers" deal (it's the old restricted drivers deal)
<Grako> tommost, thanks
<wabbit> for some reason it wouldnt let me do useradd family the firs time
<wabbit> but i did it again and it worked
<wabbit> then i just did smbpasswd -a family and set the password
<wabbit> thx for the help :D
<laeg> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restart x loads in low graphics mode and i have to run xfix in recovery mode. i have the correct resolution but the the refresh rate is off and all the devices in xorg.conf are listed as 'Configured Monitor/Screen Device' - what can i do?
<aguitel> laeg: yes this is the solution with envy installer
<threeseas> how do I determine if the system message bus is running?
<laeg> aguitel: it's the light edition
<damntourists> blah! when i su to root, what's the default root password? it's not taking my logon password, and i need to apt-get update && apt-get uprade, but when i use sudo, it says i don't have permission.
<gking95> can anyone help?
<unop> MrFawkes, use sed.   sed -n 'Np'
<laeg> aguitel: what problems were you having?
<wabbit> ﻿damntourists: su passwd then set a password
<unop> !root | damntourists
<ubottu> damntourists: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amenado> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blankhead> does anybody know an easy way to increase disk space if u installed thru wubi i have hardy heron
<MrFawkes> unop: hah, just found it actually. thanks, though. :)
<unop> wabbit, not recommended
<damntourists> hahaha
<damntourists> thanks
<wabbit> oh, dont do that ><
<psmith> wabbit: i am Glad i was able to aisit you!
<wabbit> unop says its bad :D
<SeaPhor> Any known issues on getting the Airlink AWLL3028 Wireless-G USB 2.0 Adapter to work in 7.10 or 8.04?
<blankhead> i also have vista and i know thers an automatic disk space partitioner to increase size and stuff...does anyone know if that will work?
<fbc> sean_, how about an Xtreme 917V quad core laptop?? does ubuntu take advantage of quad cores?
<aguitel> laeg: the system is not responding when i try to install the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<damntourists> unop: i'm following a tutorial and it told me to su, and i tried, but sudo was asking for root access for what i was trying to do... even though i typed in my password it still asked for root
<wabbit> ok, how can i tell the status of samba and SSH?
<unop> damntourists, sudo prompts for _your_ password.
<Paragtim> Hi guys - How do I get a GUI in 8.04 - I'm at initramfs
<unop> damntourists, if you need a root shell, use this.   sudo -s
<aguitel> laeg: the driver 93.43.05 is working
<danbhfive> Paragtim: lol
<laiya> hey what server is this chat in ?
<norv> L_Mo: probably a sata problem, after a bit of reading. that makes sense as I had all-sata (besides my DVD-RW)
<finek> laiya, freenode?
<ferrox> How can I list all packages added post-instalL?
<insomnia_> although ive read that virii dont really target linux as much as windows... but does anyone advise having one just incase? or no point at all?
<insomnia_> and what about firewall?
<laiya> ok lemme try
<L_Mo> norv: Ok. So that means the drivers just aren't there?
<danbhfive> Paragtim: is your system booting at all? other than that message?
<sc006> the gutsy nvidia driver is  a little buggy
<Stormcr0w> Hello all, just installed Ubuntu on a dual boot machine (XP/Vista) and when I select Vista in GRUB, I get NTLDR missing error message...
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri:  ok.. im changing my approach
<itrebal> is it possible to tell if Ubuntu thinks I"m using a laptop or not?
<anachronoks> Anyone know of a good app similar to OmniOutliner for OS X?
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: most of the software these days is geared towards DVB (regarding TV)
<legend2440> damntourists: sudo -s will work
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri: I am using analog card.. and so.. only XawTV is working with it at the moment.
<norv> L_Mo: worse, they can't be modprobed
<fbc> Does ubuntu take advantage of quad core processors?? If so would I be using the amd64 or still the i386 version?
<Paragtim> danbhfive yep - thinks so - If i type help get a list of commands
<ere4si> !topic | anachronoks
<ubottu> anachronoks: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TooFly> Hi guys, here is my problem: from terminal, I can ssh, ping anything. I have an IP address and DHCP all set up. However, in Firefox, the majority of web pages won't load.
<laeg> aguitel: what i'm using works and although i have the right max resoulition i have many other resolutions available, most of which don't work, and i also have the incorrect refresh rates. does this sound familiar?
<neopsyche> arvind_khadri:  I want to be able to record sound.. Xaw TV is not recording sound atm .. but picture is ok.. I need to be able to record Sound using the Line - in feature.? any ideas?
<L_Mo> norv: so no linux for this laptop...
<damntourists> legend2440: you rock.
<Stormcr0w> Hello all, just installed Ubuntu on a dual boot machine (XP/Vista) and when I select Vista in GRUB, I get NTLDR missing error message. What can I do?
<danbhfive> Paragtim: what do you have installed on your system?
<sc006> i was wondering that as well with the quad cores
<norv> L_Mo: there are workarounds of course, but if it doesn't boot that's a bad sign
<European-African> hi, just wondering, is cedega completely compatible with ubuntu, or does it have conflicts?
<L_Mo> norv: hah.. yeah
<itrebal> does anyone konw the software or configuration that might lock the mouse when typing?
<Paragtim> Started with a live cd of hardy and ran install from the desktop
<insomnia_> although ive read that virii dont really target linux as much as windows... but does anyone advise having one just incase? or no point at all?
<insomnia_> and what about firewall?
<unop> itrebal, lock the mouse or hide the mouse?
<zeeeeee> help!  my system is completely hosed after dist-upgrade to 8.10 failed.  can anybody help?  is there a way to perform a repair install?  here's a paste of what happens now when I try to do anything: http://rafb.net/p/RO1BFM83.html
<threeseas> are there flies in the soup?
<itrebal> (ie: for a laptop & it's track-pad) <- unop
<norv> L_Mo: worst comes to worst, you could try 2.4
<JoshuaRL> insomnia_: no need, theres nothing in the wild for malware
<anachronoks> when did 8.10 come out?
<rsk> zeeeeee: #ubuntu+1
<kabaskimy> freshing is so quickly
<damntourists> unop: i've seen this before, it's because he's on a laptop, essentially dissable the track pad while he's typing
<danbhfive> Paragtim: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> laeg: i only use 1280x1024 50 hz rotation normal ,
<JoshuaRL> insomnia_: and ubuntu comes with an excellent firewal called iptables
<danbhfive> anachronoks: 8/10
<zeeeeee> rsk, sorry, i meant ubuntu 8.04
<psmith> Any one know how I can restaret the samba deamons with out doing a fulling on reboot
<itrebal> damntourists: a friend of mine has an iMac running Ubuntu; it uses a laptop motherboard to be thin, but it messes up all his gaming
<insomnia_> thnx
<zeeeeee> my system is hosed after trying to dist-upgrade to 8.04...
<JoshuaRL> insomnia_: if you want to configure it, try firestarter.  but its just a GUI for iptables
<unop> itrebal, hmm, i'm not really sure if unclutter can do this.. try it out tho
<aguitel> laeg: the rest resolution work too
<legend2440> damntourists: did you remove everything with fglrx-* like it says?
<damntourists> itrebal: i used to run ubuntu on my MacBook... very fast
<damntourists> legend2440: not yet..
<shira> i'm on 8.04 and I installed virtualbox-ose. When I reboot, my X gets screwed up and I'm forced to go into "low graphics mode" or something like that. I then remove virtualbox-ose and reboot. I'm still forced to go into this low graphics mode. Any ideas?
<sc006> there a new fire w tool in 6.04 ufw or something ?
<itrebal> unop damntourists I mean, his system is implementing something to lock the mouse, and he wants to disable it
<sc006> tlol
<damntourists> itrebal: ohh
<LordOfThePigs> hello, I've just installed alsa from source, how can I check that the install really worked?
<itrebal> because its *not* a laptop, but his system thinks it is
<anachronoks> How about a good mind mapping tool similar to MindManager? Freemind is okay but doesn't have many features
<Paragtim> danbhfive msg ---- sudo: not found
<European-African> hi, just wondering, is cedega completely compatible with ubuntu, or does it have conflicts?.
<damntourists> legend2440: where does it say to remove the fglrx-*? im still trying to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<damntourists> legend2440: the server's are just going slow
<zeeeeee> anyoneO?
<TooFly__> guys in my ifconfig, what does the line "Interrupt :19 Base address:0xdead" mean?
<neopsyche> how can i get sound record working with Xaw tv?
<norv> anachronoks: UML?
<insomnia_> joshuarl: thanks alot, but will it allow me to watch specifically ip incoming and outgoing traffic?
<MarcoPau> I get these generating a certificate: 29072:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:352:fopen('./demoCA/private/cakey.pem','r')
<MarcoPau> 29072:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:bss_file.c:354:
<SeaPhor> European-African, I use it and works GREAT for me
<legend2440> damntourists: step 2 says If you tried installing previous versions of fglrx Use synaptics search function and remove everything with "fglrx" in its name before we start.
<damntourists> legend2440: ah, yeah i havent installed anything else yet, i'm basically at a fresh install right now
<anachronoks> norv: I'll check it out
<Stormcr0w> Help with a triple boot issue, anyone? Please?
<European-African> SeaPhor: thanx, do you pay or just go free?
<user01> what does it mean to install a font?
<TooFly__> "Interrupt :19 Base address:0xdead" --- in ifconfig. What does this mean?
<drivetrax> good luck damntourists .. you've been at it a while now
<suprfish> Hi, /quit
<norv> anachronoks: doubt that has a good UI available
<cancu> hi, can anyone help me with my nvidia configuration?? i installed nvidia-glx but i cant activate desktop effects nor play counter strike
<damntourists> drivetrax: thanks, hopefully this new method works. we'll see. i'd just like to replace windows and have a better performing desktop.
<drivetrax> rite.. and document this.. share it
<legend2440> damntourists: what problems are you having with the ati drivers you have now?
<SeaPhor> I pay, i like the latest updates and I believe its worth every penny, and $5?? a month???  I spend more on soda and coffee in a day
<user01> i have some fonts that appear to be "installed" in open office and others they dont seem to be installed for other apps
<norv> anachronoks: so Freemind is likely the best you will probably be able to find, unless you extend something else
<gking95> i got the following message when running apt-get update
<HermanChess> ANDY QUE HAS HECHO? AHORA VAS A VER!
<gking95> Reading package lists... Done
<gking95> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<gking95> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot1> gking95: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fiyawerx> SeaPhor, what do you play with it?
<shira> ﻿ i'm on 8.04 and I installed virtualbox-ose. When I reboot, my X gets screwed up and I'm forced to go into "low graphics mode" or something like that. I then remove virtualbox-ose and reboot. I'm still forced to go into this low graphics mode. Any ideas?
<damntourists> legend2440: nothing yet, just the stuff from Envy, so i'm at a fresh install... installing module-assistant and build-essential
<European-African> SeaPhor: lol
<JoshuaRL> HermanChess: use sudo before it
<SeaPhor> European-African, Join me in #SeaPhor, this is off-topic
<anachronoks> norv: okay thanks
<bazhang> !es | HermanChess
<Lynet> gking95: "are you root?"
<ubottu> HermanChess: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<imaboyo> gking95: sudo apt-get update
<sc006> cancu>i had to install the beta driver to get 3d games to work but compiz worked fine with default drivers
<ere4si> gking95: it should be sudo apt-get update
<danbhfive> cancu: uninstall nvidia-glx, and use the hardware drivers manager.  That will help with compiz
<damntourists> us.archive.ubuntu.com is lagging though...
<gking95> sudo apt-get update
<cancu> i have used driver manager..
<fiyawerx> lots of people doign updates
<HermanChess> JoshuaRL: thanks that solved my problem!
<drivetrax> bbl
<dassouki> my rhytm box isn't playing any songs? i press on play and it just doesn't move !!
<HermanChess> bazhang: que te pasa chico?
<cancu> <sc006> which is the beta driver?
<JoshuaRL> HermanChess: no prob an
<JoshuaRL> man
<anachronoks> i had the same problem with rhythmbox, but it works when i close firefox
<European-African> SeaPhor: have done
<damntourists> wth. will someone ping me, why am i lagging so bad
<bazhang> HermanChess: /join #ubuntu-es thanks
<gking95> ok got it sorted thanx
<sc006> cancu> You have to download it form nvidia
<JoshuaRL> ping done damntourists
<cancu> have you done it? because i downloaded nvidia driver from nvdia web and messed ir up..
<wabkia> this is wabbit btw (on windows box) i can connect to \\home-server however i cant access my hard drive, says i dont have correct permissions. Is there something i forgot to do so it prompts me for a login?
<neopsyche> help anyone ? > http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=3711 < problem here
<damntourists> i think i need to reset my router.
<laeg> aguitel: how many resolutions does system > preferences > screen resolution give you? i have 25 most of which don't work. this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f208e3bc6
<sc006> yes
<norv> anachronoks: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mind_Mapping_software
<cancu> well i try.. thankjs
<aguitel> laeg: wait
<JoshuaRL> insomnia_: try netstat for incoming/outgoing traffic
<zeeeeee> help!  my system is completely hosed after dist-upgrade to 8.04 failed.  can anybody help?  is there a way to perform a repair install?  here's a paste of what happens now when I try to do anything: http://rafb.net/p/RO1BFM83.html
<dassouki> anachronoks, ur right. why is that ?
<sc006> 172.08
<zeeeeee> is there such a thing as a repair installation?
<anachronoks> norv: awesome, didn't see that. thanks again!
<sc006> 173.08
<damntourists> remember those days when getting 40 kB/s downstream was amazing?
<zeeeeee> i just don't look forward to a complete reinstall because of all the configuration necessary to get this system integrated into my workplace
<damntourists> now it's almost painful
<norv> anachronoks: wikipedia's "List of software for <X>" are handy
<anachronoks> dassouki: it's some kind of conflict with the sound drivers i think
<threeseas> can I ask a question?
<sc006> <cancu> i would recommend following this http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=72490
<anachronoks> norv:  i didn't think to check there, but this is gives me a lot to try
<zeeeeee> this is somewhat urgent - i haven't been able to get any leads from forums, launchpad, here, or elsewhere over the past week
<damntourists> threeseas: don't ask to ask
<damntourists> ask
<dassouki> anachronoks, any solution ?
<threeseas> just checking to see if my lines were actually being read
<norv> dassouki: what are you trying to figure out?
<JoshuaRL> zeeeeee: try running sudo dpkg -configure -a
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, see my paste :)
<legend2440> damntourists: you should let synaptic check for fastest server. it runs ping tests and such and advises on best server for you. worked well for me
<dassouki> norv, rbox only works when firefox is not runnign
<aguitel> laeg: i have 25 too ,my xorg.conf:http://pastebin.com/d43ede1ee
<anachronoks> dassouki: you could play around with the devices under system->preferences->sound and try alsa or oss
<hamous> hi, i have a problem with my wireless device, i've just installed the serialmonkey rt2500 drivers, which change wlan0 into ra0 : networkmanager doesn't detect it anymore
<norv> dassouki: only plays, or app freeze, or X freeze?
<monkeypaw201> Hey, i am trying to un-mount a FTP server and its not letting me...
<norv> dassouki: err, won't play
<JoshuaRL> zeeeeee: sorry, didnt read the whole thing
<hemelskonijn> hey ya'll
<dassouki> norv apps run perfectly, but rbox wno't play if firefox is runnign
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, no worries
<JoshuaRL> zeeeeee: try sudo apt-get install -f
<laeg> aguitel: isn't that wrong that we have so many? most of which don't work?
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, what should i try to install?
<hemelskonijn> is there a know problem wif the hybrenate function of ubuntu 8.04 and bios paswords ??
<norv> dassouki: wrapping it in esound or whatever gnome/kde uses will likely work
<monkeypaw201> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply
<hemelskonijn> my keyboard wont react any more after hybernation
<aguitel> laeg: all resolutions are working with me ,dond worry about this
<TooFly__> All web page in firefox stuck on "waiting for <url>", IP and DHCP are correct, can ping any site and ssh anywhere from terminal... Help!
<laeg> aguitel: they are not working for me
<monkeypaw201> tried to remove an FTP Server connection and got : "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply"
<dassouki> norv, i'm sorry i don't follow
<aguitel> laeg: how many are working
<sortudo_78> please! has anybody here that could help me installing wirilles Atheros AR5007AG ???
<hemelskonijn> any one ??
<JoshuaRL> insomnia_: http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_netstat.html
<norv> dassouki: is something like "sound daemon" running?
<eradicor> How do i set some irc channel to be autojoin on connect on XChat?
<laeg> aguitel: i haven't gone through the 25 :)
<anachronoks> sortudo_78: i will send you a link
<marcel_>  
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, oh, you meant just that command with no package arguments
<laeg> aguitel: most of them don't work from my experiecne
<sortudo_78> thanks anacronos
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, it seems to be doing something now...
<JoshuaRL> zeeeeee: try sudo aptg-get clean -f instead
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, should i ctrl-c the install -f?
<aguitel> laeg: what is your resolution right now
<RBrown> I'm a new Ubuntu user and need help getting my printer to print
<dassouki> norv, pulse audio is
<anachronoks> sortudo_78: this is what i used to get mine working - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4791500&postcount=7
<JoshuaRL> zeeeeee: not necessarily, just if it doesnt fix it
<legend2440> eradicor: if you right click on the channel ie Ubuntu is there an autojoin option?
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, ok
<threeseas> dbus has a flat... how do I check to see if its running?
<norv> dassouki: oh, let me check, there is a wrapper for arts and one for esd.. let me find the pulse one
<Whitesox2007> Can some one please give me some information on installing a second install of Ubuntu (used second to fix the first installation)?
<dassouki> ok thanks norv
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to get rid of Firefox 3 in ubuntu?
<sortudo_78> anacronoks, i have tryed ndiswarper does not werked
<Cpudan80> I want to just have firefox 2
<Cpudan80> FF3 doesnt work for me
<eradicor> legend2440,  I dont see one.
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<norv> dassouki: padsp <appname>
<laeg> aguitel: 1280x1024 51hz when i bring up the physical menu on my monitor by pressing the button it tells me it's runningat 1280x1024 @ 75 hz but the optimum is 60hz
<anachronoks> sotudo_78: the link is for madwifi, not ndiswrapper
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: and then get a deb for firefox two.  try getdebs.com
<aguitel> laeg: this is fine
<threeseas> dbus is out of gas, where is the gas cap?
<laeg> aguitel: why is it not 60hz?
<legend2440> eradicor: ok i'm using xchat-gnome not xchat but thought they might have same options
<laeg> aguitel: any why does screen resolutions offer me resolutions it cannot display? surely this cannot be correct
<danbhfive> how do I setup the symbolic link, to enable a site in apache2?
<aguitel> laeg: 60 or 50 depend from the monitor
<aguitel> laeg: not from the card video
<laeg> aguitel: but the monitor tells me it's optimum is 60hz
<kronichayz> Can somebody please give me a hand, I'm trying to install ubuntu but the bootloader doesnt seem to work? when it loads up for the first time it just says 'Grub' and doesnt continue
<Paragtim> danbhfive - Got a "safe mode" list on boot how do I get rid of the extra operating systems?
<sortudo_78> thanks anachronosk
<Hammer89> anyone else having issues getting wireshark to run on Hardy?
<anachronoks> sortudo_78: hope it works
<threeseas> dbus ran over hardy, need to call 911, anyone got a cell phone?
<aguitel> laeg: you have nice screen now?
<hemelskonijn> any one in ere knows why hybernation would cause my keyboard to fail at reboot ??
<laeg> !azureus
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<danbhfive> Paragtim: you want to get rid of "safe mode"?
<hemelskonijn> i have a bios pass so i kinda need to use it
<laeg> aguitel: define nice
<aguitel> laeg: god to see
<kronichayz> anybody?
<RabidWeezle> woot, xmms
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: The problem is that all the firefox plugins want the firefox deb
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: Which points to FF3
<norv> dassouki: does that do anything?
<killer_st> hi. i'd like to install Ubuntu on a Xen virtual machine. what's the easiest way to do it? on a host os (centos5) i have virt-manager, and it wants URL where it gets kernel of guest os installer. is there such url for Ubuntu?
<ivo_> hi
<dassouki> norv, it just retur'ns to next bashline
<danbhfive> how do I tell the difference between symbolic and hard links
<norv> dassouki: no error?
<Paragtim> danbhfive No I've got into the GUI but the "Safe Mode" screen shows 2 x dev and 2 x recovery and 4 x other operating systems.  I think I kcuf'ed yp the install and have multiple partitions now !!
<dassouki> norv, dassouki@dassouki-laptop:~$ padsp <appname>
<dassouki> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, you still there? You'll never believe what happened lol
<Whitesox2007> kronnichayz, i'm having the same problem sort-of
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: you'll need to reinstall the plugins.  what errors if any are you getting
<hemelskonijn> keyboard stopped working after hybernation (need it to enter bios pswd)  please help
<norv> dassouki: padsp firefox
<TooFly__> Interrupt:19 Base address:0xdead what does this mean? (ifconfig)
<Whitesox2007> i have an extra ubuntu installation to fix another, tried to re-install windows to fix that part which also some how got busted
<danbhfive> Paragtim: I don't follow.  Are you talking about the grub menu?
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: The plugins say that I dont have firefox ----- which is 100% true ---- the firefox pkg points to FF3
<Whitesox2007> so now i don't have it
<ivo_>  mixer source field blank in gnomeradio
<ivo_> i have hauppauge pvr-350. gnomeradio setted /dev/radio0 on radio device.
<ivo_> my soundcard is audiphile 4896.
<norv> dassouki: those <> are to signify you put the name of an app like firefox, rhythmbox, etc
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: which ones
<m_ad> anyone familiar with configuring a Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics card to work with higher resolutions and/or compiz?
<kronichayz> well im installing it to its own harddrive
<laeg> aguitel: yes but it doesn't mean it's the best it can be. it vexes me that my monitor or gfx card name aren't recored in xorg.conf, that ubuntu reports 51hz refresh rate while my physical monitor reports it's running @ 75hz but would rather 60hz, and that ubuntu is offering to display 25 resolutions for me most of which it cannot
<kronichayz> windows is on a dif one
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: Mozilla-mplayer for example
<Whitesox2007> and i also have an extra ubuntu installation taking up space, it's not too much space but i could still use that extra 5 gigs
<kronichayz> :-/
<dassouki> norv, well i get no erros for firefox, it seems the usual running stuff
<Paragtim> danbhfive - yes - O think so - Pressed esc on boot
<hemelskonijn> my keyboard stopped working after hybernation (need it to enter bios pswd)  please help
<b12> anyone know how to get AWN curves?
<Whitesox2007> well
<Whitesox2007> maybe some one will tell us
<TooFly__> can you guys hear me?
<xomp> Ice_Wewe, I got my wifi card to finally turn on and it lists all the available networks in my area, yet I can't connect to my unprotected network. Things seem to completely lock up when I try to connect, I can't even shut down, have to hold my power button to turn the laptop off!
<ireallyneedIRCto> Hey I need some help - Getting this error on upgrade Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-lib_6b09-0ubuntu2_all.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<kitty_> I've just patched to Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, x-server is dead,I can only boot in safe mode, anyone know of such issues running around with the new update?
<b12> yes we can TooFly
<ge> OK! I managed to connect to this damn wlan router :)
<Lynet> TooFly: No, your microphone must be broken. ;-p
<ge> But now this machine keeps asking me about some keyring password all the time. During the process, I created such a password. But I have forgotten it. Is there a way to delete that keyring?
<TooFly__> haha ok just checking
<aguitel> laeg: you make clean install or upgrade from gutsy?
<b12> :)
<norv> dassouki: you are sure that pulse audio is working?
<danbhfive> Paragtim: so, are you getting into ubuntu, ie gnome?
<b12> Does anyone know how to get AWN curves?
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: can you go through the browser and go to the addons page from mozilla?
<Whitesox2007> kitty i had the same problem and i fixed that by some x-server fix i found in the forums, wish i woulda tried that before installing another hardy
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: huh?
<kitty_> have a link?
<Whitesox2007> sure, lemme find it real quick
<Whitesox2007> might take a bit
<kitty_> thx take your time
<dassouki> norv, actually good call, i substituded it for alsa since pulse was lgagging
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: from the home page of firefox try going to the addons page it should have media addons for your browser
<Paragtim> danbhfive Yes I have now but if I re-boot it goes back to the original screen prompt
<laeg> aguitel: upgraded from gutsy
<ireallyneedIRCto> Need help with updating to Hardy Heron, getting this error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-lib_6b09-0ubuntu2_all.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]"
<TooFly__> my firefox is stuck forever on "waiting for <url>" for most pages. i can ping IP/DNS anywhere and ssh anywhere, any help??
<maap_rj> Some of my mp3 on my NTFS partition (acessing using ntfs-3g) are disappearing. Someone have the same trouble using ntfs 3g?
<danbhfive> Paragtim: you should always get the grub menu when ever you boot
<xomp> ok, new issue now. Would anyone know why Hardy locks up tighter than a drum when I try to connect to a wireless network using a ndiswrapper driver?
<aguitel> laeg: maybe this is the problem ,hardy work fine with clean install
<hemelskonijn> my keyboard stopped working after hybernation (need it to enter bios pswd)  please help
<Hammer89> is trash handled differently in Hardy?
<b12> does anybody how to get AWN Curves ? :(
<danbhfive> Paragtim: if you have no important data, and you think you messed up the install, then you should start over with a clean install, and do it right.  Its easier than trying to fix problems after the fact
<xomp> b12, try asking in #awn
<Takalius> I need help, Ubuntu won't boot. Buffer I/O error on device sda
<offby1> I just tried to upgrade a 6.06 ("Dapper") box, and upgrade-manager failed with a message to the effect that it couldn't compute the upgrade.  What do I do?
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: Ok - but Java also doesnt work
<hemelskonijn> my keyboard stopped working after hybernation (need it to enter bios pswd)  please help
<norv> dassouki: it's not possible without a sound server.. works for me with esd
<Paragtim> danbhfive - OK - but unless I press esc it just loads to the screen prompt.  If I press esc and select the 4th option (recovery) it will load into the Gui.
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: It seems to want firefox too ---- it'll work in FF3 --- but fails miserably in FF2
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: what OS are you using?  32 or 64bit?
<ireallyneedIRCto> 	Need help with updating to Hardy Heron, getting this error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-lib_6b09-0ubuntu2_all.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]"
<danbhfive> hemelskonijn: i think hibernation is a weak point of linux.  Maybe you should just avoid it
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: 32 bit
<m_ad> anyone familiar with configuring a Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics card to work with higher resolutions and/or compiz?
<laeg> aguitel: i'll put a post on the forums
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: Id use FF3, but it crashes every 30 seconds
<aguitel> laeg: ok
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: okay.  did you try reinstalling it?
<danbhfive> Paragtim: like I said, maybe you should try installing again
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: yes....
<kitty_> Whitesox2007: Just rebooted and seemingly i now have 6 different kernel versions installed(had 4 before)... one boots in normal mode but is now stuck after login, that similar to your problem?
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: or maybe try swiftfox.  it should run all the addons and be faster too
<xomp> m_ad, you getting "Can't enable desktop effects" when trying to use compiz?
<m_ad> xomp, yeah
<Takalius> Ubuntu Won't Boot:  Status: {DRDY}  - Buffer I/O Error on Device sda
<kei-clone> can anyone help me install japanese language input in kubuntu?
<Cpudan80> JoshuaRL: There is no way to just link the ffox package back to ff2 ?
<Paragtim> danbhfive - I think you might be right - Thanks for your time and patience
<xomp> m_ad, yeah, you have to create an /etc/drirc file and put some info in it, can't remember how, but you can ask in #compiz
<Whitesox2007> kitty, talk to me in your private chat, easier to sort out
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: probably, but i don't know it :p
<bazhang> http://www.logubuntu.it/en/kubuntu/avant-window-navigator-curves-repository/ b12
<ireallyneedIRCto> 	Need help with updating to Hardy Heron, getting this error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-lib_6b09-0ubuntu2_all.deb Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]"
<m_ad> xomp, hmn, ok.. thanks
<xomp> m_ad, they have the info that needs to go in that file, it will get compiz working for ya :)
<crdlb> xomp: that's only for the ati driver :)
<m_ad> xomp, you know how to get higher resolutions with this graphics card? :p
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, The target address is offline
<xomp> m_ad, i think another way of doing it is to reconfigure xorg and select "Intel" but am unsure
<crdlb> m_ad: how high are you trying to go?
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, you can try changing us. to de. ?
<bazhang> ireallyneedIRCto: have you tried with a different mirror?
<Whitesox2007> you still there kitty_?
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, Thats what I did for my sources.list because ca was down
<kitty_> yes
<psaikido> greets
<ireallyneedIRCto> Takalius, so I need to change my sources list?
<xomp> crdlb, I don't think I'll ever get that right hahah :P
<m_ad> crdlb, i'm at 1280x800 now, maybe next higher :p
<Whitesox2007> um, did your computer crash or something when x server died?
<norv> dassouki: any luck?
<MountainX> upgraded kernel to 2.6.24-17. Now I can't install nvidia restricted driver for -17 only for -16. Anyone else see this?
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, Change all the "us." in /etc/apt/sources.list to "de."
<ggeecko> hi, can somebody help me
<dassouki> norv, i figured a work around, which is to start rhythm box, i'm a bit busy now i'll be back later to ask more questions , thanks for the help so far
<ggeecko> can you guys look at this http://pastebin.com/m3f17fcd9 every nic works except eth3, I cant figure out why i cant get online from eth3
<crdlb> m_ad: that sounds like a laptop lcd resolution
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, Which will basically change the mirror
<m_ad> crdlb, yes
<ireallyneedIRCto> Takalius, Okay, I'll give it a shot. Thanks
<JoshuaRL> insomnia_: sorry dude gotta go
<kitty_> pc is just stuck
<crdlb> m_ad: but that's not your native resolution?
<kitty_> now
<JoshuaRL> Cpudan80: sorry dude gotta go
<norv> dassouki: to start rhythm box how?
<threeseas> where the hello is dbus?
<kitty_> i tried different kernels, x server seems to start, but stuck after boot
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, WAIT
<AngryAnt> I'm running the latest ubuntu server on a powerpc G4. I was wondering if it would be possible to: A) Have it start up when power is restored after an outage. B) Have it shut down for a few hours every night at a given time and then go back online at another time?
<ireallyneedIRCto> K
<Whitesox2007> hm....
<kitty_> the problem just keeps on changing not sure
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, First make sure to backup sources.list
<Whitesox2007> can you get into the recovery console?
<m_ad> crdlb, on my desktop upstairs I use 1600x something which I'm used to..
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, You seriously don't want to fuck it up
<kitty_> rebooting
<kitty_> can i pm you?
<bazhang> language please Takalius
<ireallyneedIRCto> Takalius, as with everything I do, I always back up.
<dassouki> norv, just start rhythmbox before firefox, play a song, and then it works. the issue arrises if you open firefox while rbox is open
<crdlb> m_ad: but if it's a laptop lcd, you can't go higher than the native resolution
<Whitesox2007> i odn't know, i sent you a bunch of PMs but you didn't respond
<Takalius> bazhang, sorry about taht
<Takalius> ireallyneedIRCto, Alright, good
<bazhang> thanks Takalius
<norv> dassouki: firefox I guess only takes /dev/dsp if it's not being used
<m_ad> crdlb, excuse me if this is a dumb question, but what is a "native" resolution?
<kitty_> i need to register to pm just a sec
<MountainX> Is anyone here running hardy with kernel 2.6.24-17 and nvidia restricted driver? I can't get it to work.
<crdlb> m_ad: LCD monitors can only run at one resolution
<excAliBuR> what is the easy way to copy HDA to HDB ?
<ludwi1> on hardy heron. was anyone else able to get the 2 updates? The password window wouldn't open for me, so im' unable to update at all.
<crdlb> m_ad: they have a fixed layout of pixels, unlike traditional CRT monitors
<MountainX> m_ad a native resolution is the resolution at which an LCD display is designed to run
<excAliBuR> i have tried DD but it takes forever and i don't even know if it's working
<m_ad> crdlb, aah, i see.. but there are other options in "Screen Resolution", just smaller
<MountainX> ludwi1 - which two undates were you not able to get?
<ludwi1> well that's from the update manager.. is there a way to update from terminal?
<Whitesox2007> kitty, i don't know if i have a registration or not, where's the registration link? XD
<Whitesox2007> ﻿i'm on my dad's hardy right now moutainx,
<norv> excAliBuR: dd can be, but the disk has to be the same size and various other limitations, for it to work right
<ggeecko> hi, can somebody help me
<Whitesox2007> i can't view certain things either
<Cpudan80> Has anyone found a good solution to the firefox3 flash crashing problem?
<crdlb> m_ad: those look terrible because it just does interpolation to fit to the native resolution :)
<Lynet> !ask | ggeecko
<ubottu> ggeecko: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> ludwi1: sure sudo apt-get update
<ggeecko> can you guys look at this http://pastebin.com/m3f17fcd9 every nic works except eth3, I cant figure out why i cant get online from eth3
<kitty_> just a sec... thanks for your help
<threeseas> dbus says you can't get to shell beach
<norv> excAliBuR: easiest way, format a blank disk, copy everything
<ludwi1> ishw and libldap
<m_ad> crdlb, ok.. thanks for your help. do you know of any other ways to get compiz to work with this intel integrated video, without bypassing the blacklist? heh
<kitty_> which kernel should i boot? latest? not tha tit makes a difference in how they work
<ludwi1> ok let me try that command
<Whitesox2007> the one you're trying to get to work
<excAliBuR> norv: what you mean by copy?
<crdlb> m_ad: it's no longer blacklisted in Hardy
<bil9000> deeeep breath.
<norv> excAliBuR: just that
<pixelmonkey> anyone else noticing a pretty serious memory leak using Compiz + Nvidia?
<crdlb> m_ad: and it's only blacklisted in Gutsy because Xv video is broken
<LukeL_> kitty_ if the latest works fine then boot with it
<ludwi1> it says unable to resolve host
<HermanChess> compiz is a memory leak
<MountainX> when I reply to someone's question, can pidgin automatically copy their screen name at the beginning of my reply so I don't have to type it?
<crdlb> pixelmonkey: it's a bug in the nvidia driver; everyone with low videoram gets it
<Lynet> ggeecko: Hmm. Looks right, at least at first glance.
<ricree> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, my numberpad no longer works.  Does anyone have any ideas how to deal with this?
<bazhang> ludwi1: can you pastebin your sources.list
<norv> excAliBuR: cp -r /mnt/point/* /mnt/second/.. or just use file manager
<Takalius> MountainX, I know in XChat you can type the beginning of their name and hit Tab
<pixelmonkey> crdlb, so, is it better to try nvidia-glx rather than nvidia-glx-new, or try the Nvidia beta?
<ggeecko> Lynet: me too...I cant figure it out
<Whitesox2007> Not sure moutain x, but it'd probably be hard to do it anyway
<ubuntino> software sources GUI unable to read apt sources-list. is there a way to force the read?
<m_ad> crdlb, damn, just got this laptop with gutsy installed on it. is it tough to upgrade? I see the update manager telling me I can update.. just read a lot about peoples nic card/etc not working after upgrade
<MountainX> Takalius - thx
<Takalius> MountainX, Example, I type "Moun" and hit tab, it'll say MountainX, at the beginning ^^
<norv> excAliBuR: err, "cp -r /mnt/point/* /mnt/second/" sans quotes
<crdlb> pixelmonkey: they all have it now. The only fix I know of is to use Xgl or indirect rendering, both of which are far from optimal
<ludwi1> pastebin is a webiste? forget what it is :P
<MountainX> Takalius: yes, this works in Pidgin too. Thanks
<Takalius> MountainX, No problem
<bazhang> !paste | ludwi1
<ubottu> ludwi1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Whitesox2007> you still there Kitty_?
<kitty_> yes
<pixelmonkey> HermanChess, I would agree, and would be fine using pure metacity, except metacity's built-in compositor sucks (is completely unconfigurable, as far as I can tell) and xcompmgr has quite a few bugs with certain apps
<ludwi1> thanks for link
<m_ad> crdlb, ha, not only is it telling me that there's a dist available, but I have 90 available other updates :x
<Whitesox2007> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241254
<Whitesox2007> it says it's for 10.3 to 10.4
<Whitesox2007> but it seems to work
<kitty_> reading
<TheBigNoob> what the command to run the alsa config in ubuntu?
<Whitesox2007> you don't need all the commands
<ludwi1> so waht am i pasting again?
<bazhang> ludwi1: your sources.list
<Mits_C0re> hello i am lol
<Whitesox2007> but it should work the same if you just follow the instructions
<Takalius> ludwi1, /etc/apt/sources.list incase you don't know where to find it
<bazhang> !gr | Mits_C0re
<ubottu> Mits_C0re: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<ludwi1> thanks takalius
<Mohjive> hello - is it possible to use aptitude to find out what packages that depend on a specific package?
<laeg> miro in synaptic is out of date, if i download miro manually from their homepage should i extract it to /bin/?
<MountainX> can I filter irc conversations to see only those with my name when, for example, I want to see if I missed any replies to a question I asked?
<Lynet> ggeecko: Did you get my msg? Line 25, I think you have a -d where you should have an -s.
<Mohjive> I don't want dependencies for a package, but I'd like to know what packages depend on it
<MountainX> Mohjive: you can use apt-cache
<kitty_> tried some of the commands but ime getting dpkg errors asing me to try --configure -a, which i tried and doesnt work
<ggeecko> Lynet: k...checking now...thx
<ludwi1> i can't open it. on the task bar this new task says "starting administration" but it never opens
<zeeeeee> JoshuaRL, ok, the apt-get install -f finished. should i now attempt to dist-upgrade again?
<Whitesox2007> hm
<Whitesox2007> that's odd
<ludwi1> it just closes after words
<damntourists> legend2440: so i followed that writeup, and found that i'm back at a blank logon screen
<m_ad> crdlb, still around?
<Mohjive> MountainX: I'll look at it, thanks
<Whitesox2007> hold on and let me find the registration link so we can PM each other
<Takalius> Mmm now then, anyone know how to fix Buffer I/O Error on device sda ?
<LordOfThePigs> Hello, I have a custom compiled version of the ALSA module. How do I make sure that ubuntu loads my custom version of the module instead of its own?
<danbhfive> zeeeeee: I would say go for it
<TheBigNoob> how do I set up alsa with a different soundcard
<TheBigNoob> isn't there a configurator to run?
<TheBigNoob> or something?
<TheBigNoob> via command prompt
<norv> excAliBuR: oh, nearly forgot. you need to do this with a boot disk. Yeah, that command would copy /mnt/hda1/mnt/hda1/mnt/hda1 recursively... why it's easiest to copy a disk without an OS running on it (plus /dev, /proc, etc)
<tim___> I was playing a fullscreen game (Egoboo) that crashed. I killed the process, but now my desktop is stuck in the low resolution. I can however scroll around the screen to reveal the whole desktop. How can I fix this?
<laeg> an application is asking me to add its repository by using the command deb but terminal doesn't recognise it. what can i do?
<tim___> I can only see parts of the desktop at the same time
<bazhang> ludwi1: what about gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal then copy and paste that ot pastebin
<MountainX> Mohjive: I saw the exact solution you would need when I was searching on "packages kept back" on ubuntu forums. I don't remember the details or I would share them with you
<penetrarthur> hi guys! i have installed some lame flash player and now i cannot watch youtube videos, how do i uninstall it,please
<imaboyo> laeg: sudo
<ludwi1> ok
<nosrednaekim> TheBigNoob: asoundconf
<ggeecko> Lynet: youre the best...it worked...thank you
<laeg> imaboyo: ty
<Lynet> ggeecko: No prob, happy to help.
<ubuntino> penetrarthur: apt-get remove nameofplayer
<MountainX> Mohjive: check this url: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/18330
<bil9000> Guys, I can't explain in text how frustrating this is for me. I had Hardy in about the best shape I've ever had a computer running before and earlier this morning, it seems I installed a font that X doesn't like in the logon process. I feel like I've tried everything, so any advice you could give me before I throw in the towel on probably 48 hours of work total and reinstall.
<ludwi1> bazhang: i get the same thing.. starting administration task but it won't open.. just closes on me
<penetrarthur> ubuntino: i dont know the name, where can i find it
<bil9000> More details in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780413
 * bil9000 is on his knees here.
<laeg> imaboyo: replaceing deb with sudo or prefixing deb with sudo gave the same response - 'command not found'
<Gumby> bil9000: remove the font?
<bazhang> ludwi1: in the terminal?
<ludwi1> yep
<norv> laeg: deb is not a program
<aniela> Hi, I am new here. I'd like to know why cannot send an e-mail using ELinks...
<bil9000> Gumby - I can't login
<bazhang> ludwi1: what about cat /etc/apt/sources.list can you see it then
<bil9000> I have no idea what font is causing it either
<crdlb> m_ad: yes
<ushdfgakk> is it true that all partitions besides swap are logical partitions mounted under the extended root partition?
<laeg> norv: https://www.getmiro.com/download/ubuntu.php
<ushdfgakk> how far off am i ;)
<laeg> norv: first instruction line
<ubuntino> penetrator: is it a firefox plugin?
<MountainX> ushdfgakk: you can set up the partitions any an almost infinite number of ways
<laeg> norv: nevermind, ty :)
<Whitesox2007> does anyone have a link to some instructions on deleting an extra ubuntu installation?
<ludwi1> bazhang: in the terminal it says something... want me to place that in pastebin?
<damntourists> im going to strangle my computer.
<penetrarthur> ubuntino: i downloaded some codecs for *.flv
<maxi-f> Whitesox2007 it's kitty im now registered i just ahve to switch connections and im back
<bazhang> ludwi1: yes please
<jburd> damntourists: Heh.  Why?
<Lynet> bil9000: Try to boot without gui, and look in /var/log to see if you can get some more information on why xfstt fails.
<Gumby> bil9000: ctrl+alt+f1 will get you to a terminal login there.  you can try to have a look at the dates of the files that have been downloaded by doing ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives
<norv> penetrarthur: VLC and kaffeine play flv for me, with codecs
<ubuntino> penetrarthur: inside firefox?
<penetrarthur> ubuntino: yes i think
<MountainX> Whitesox2007: if you want to remove a kernal image, use Synaptic to remove it. If it is a partition, but delete the partition or format it. Maybe there is more you can do with grub....
<penetrarthur> ubuntino: but i am using opera now
<ubuntino> open firefox and type: "about:plugins"
<damntourists> jburd: been following http://www.mepis.org/node/13647 this guide in hopes to get my computer working.... since installing Envy didn't work.. so after i finished the guide, i cannot get to my login screen just like i couldnt using envy.
<norv> oh, you want to obtain flv videos?
<Gumby> bil9000: find the most recent font packages and remove by doing apt-get remove packagename (not apt-get remove packagename.deb)
<Gumby> bil9000: its worth a shot
<bil9000> Gumby / Lynet - thanks 0 I'll try both
<ludwi1> it's posted.. do you need a link?
<damntourists> jburd: i've been trying to get my drivers working since yesterday. and still no luck.
<ubud> what is the browser path I shall type in gmail notifier?
<norv> penetrarthur: obtaining or playing?
<ubuntino> penetrarthur: open firefox and type: "about:plugins"
<PKsteR> Hey guy
<bazhang> ludwi1: that would help :)
<bil9000> Gumby - the problem is, I haven't restarted in quite some time
<ludwi1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9801/
<jburd> damntourists: I haven't used envy so I can't comment about it.  Which graphics card are you using?
<maxi-f_> argh whitesox still registering issues,, im getting your messages though
<bil9000> so it could have been a problem that was there before but didn't show up until a reload
<ludwi1> bazhang: i just ddin't know if you were admin or something and didn't need it. :P
<damntourists> jburd: ati radeon x1950 pro
<Whitesox2007> ok
<Whitesox2007> you'll have to login some how
<PKsteR> I made a new folder in the home partition but i cant writr to ot how can i cange the permissions?
<norv> laeg: finally I managed to load the page, yeah those are repos, not commands :P
<maxi-f_> just  a sec i have to wait 120 seconds thats all
<tmh> hi, is there a way to have kubuntu within ubuntu 8.04?
<ubud> what shall type in "browser path" for Gmail notifier?
<ludwi1> bazhang: i never used pastebin before. :P
<laeg> norv: i said nevermind! lol thanks :P
<Whitesox2007> odd, i registered instantly
<jburd> damntourists: Ah, well you can strangle your computer now or wait for a few months before ATi drivers stabilize. :-)
<bazhang> ludwi1: looks okay; what is the problem again? you cannot update anything?
<MountainX> damntourists: which kernel are you using?
<jrib> !kde > tmh (read the private message from ubotu)
<damntourists> jburd: i've been waiting like a year :(
<tmh> jrib, thanks
<PKsteR> tmh: VM
<cvd-pr> any know how to fix the quit button problem?
<zeeeeee> hm. i just ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and it finished in < 3 min. did it actually succeed? how do i tell?
<norv> penetrarthur: is what you are trying to do obtaining Flash Video, or playing it?
<zeeeeee> (the exit status was 0)
<PKsteR> how can i change the permisions on a folder?
<imaboyo> PKsteR: chmod
<penetrarthur> norv: i want to watch youtube vids in opera, tbh :)
<ludwi1> bazhang: yea the password window thingy just won't open for anything.. i can't seem to log into root either.
<MountainX> PKsteR: chown first
<bazhang> zeeeeee: from gutsy to hardy? what does lsb_release -a say
<RichW> I made a new user and I want to give him PolicyKit access rights.. So he can administer the Ubuntu computer. Any idea how to do this?
<xomp> can someone please help? Hardy locks up when I try to connect to any wifi networks.
<bazhang> ludwi1: the password thingy--> could you clarify please
<RichW> xomp: What wireless card/usb stick you have?
<penetrarthur> norv: but all i see is some free space instead of video, so i think it is because i have installed some lame codecs
<legend2440> damntourists: did you ever enable proprietary drivers in ubuntu?
<damntourists> legend2440: not that i know of...
<norv> penetrarthur: odd, never seen that happen, does it occur in firefox?
<John_S> Is there a way I can use the "find" command to search for more than one string at a time?
<xomp> RichW, it's the Compaq Multiport W200 USB device. I'm using ndiswrapper with a windows driver to make it work as orinoco and prism2_usb doesn't work.
<zeeeeee> bazhang, yeah, gutsy to hardy ; lsb_release -a says 8.04...
<legend2440> damntourists: hardy right?
<ludwi1> bazhang: well say like in update manager. when you get install a window pops up to place in the password right.. well that won't open. the task just says starting administration then it closes on me.. so i'm stuck at that point.
<zaputr> ?
<bazhang> zeeeeee: then it was a success
<damntourists> legend2440: yeah.. i've just been following these instructions to a T on fresh installs
<zeeeeee> bazhang, how could it have finished so fast, though?
<PKsteR> so I would go "chown /home/Torrents"
<legend2440> damntourists: go to system.preferences>control panel>hardware drivers
<zeeeeee> bazhang, on my other machine it took at least an hour, more than that
<bazhang> zeeeeee: you on dsl? how fast is it
<zaputr> What are you doing about bug: Ubuntu kill hdd
<damntourists> legend2440: i will once i can get my display back... it's just a black screen before the logon appears
<zeeeeee> bazhang, yeah both machines are on university connections
<penetrarthur> norv: it offers to install flash player. does ubuntu support .rpm ?
<bazhang> zeeeeee: took me about 3 minutes on a fast connection
<norv> penetrarthur: so flash player is not, indeed, installed
<imaboyo> zeeeeee: if a dist-upgrade fails all the updates will all have been downloaded and cached on the local machine
<fiyawerx> penetrarthur, with alien
<nosrednaekim> bil9000: takin a look at your thread
<RichW> xomp: Thanks.. Never seen anyone with that stick.. ndiswrapper can be problematic.. File a ubuntu bug with as much information on your hardware as possible.
<zeeeeee> imaboyo, oh, that's what happened. my first attempt last week failed
<norv> penetrarthur: check synaptic for 'flash'
<opopanax> anyone got 64-bit ndiswrapper working at all?
<RichW> xomp: You need to work with the ubuntu community to get your hardware supported.
<bazhang> !aptfix | ludwi1
<ubottu> ludwi1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<imaboyo> zeeeeee: yeah so chances are a lot of the packages won't have changed since then
<ubuntino> RichW:  system--> users and groups. Add user to Admin group. Also, you may have to edit /etc/sudoers and add a new line with the username
<bazhang> ludwi1: run those commands please
<nosrednaekim> opopanax: I do
<opopanax> nosrednaekim, ok, good, there's hope then.
<nosrednaekim> opopanax: you need a 64 bit windows driver though
<RichW> ubuntino: You dont have hardy do you? Its not that simple anymore..
<xomp> RichW, I've posted on the forums like 2 months ago and nobody has responded :P It's as if they don't wanna help (which I don't blame them)
<PKsteR> MountainX: Well I made a torrents folder in side my Home partition but I need all the users to be able to acces/write to it
<opopanax> yes, i know that, thank you, though, nosrednaekim
<ludwi1> bazhang: i can't. can't resolve host
<MountainX> ﻿ Is anyone here running Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-17 and nvidia restricted driver? I can't get it to work.
<RichW> xomp: You say its a prism? Il look for prism mailing list
<bazhang> !hostname | ludwi1
<ubottu> ludwi1: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<opopanax> nosrednaekim, what card
<nosrednaekim> opopanax: Atheros
<ubuntino> RichW: Hardy here ;)
<opopanax> nosrednaekim, madwifi doesn't work?
<penetrarthur> so it is not possible to install flash player for amd64 ?
<opopanax> penetrarthur, no, that is incorrect
<nosrednaekim> opopanax: nope
<opopanax> nosrednaekim, meh.
<nosrednaekim> bil9000: you are using kde?
<MountainX> penetrarthur: Adobe doesn't make a flash player in 64 bits for Linux
<RichW> ubuntino: Theres a new thing called PolicyKit.. Its used to get root access from within programs.. if you make a new user with useradd manually.. you could have problems with it.
<xomp> RichW, I have determined it's a prism2_usb device since if I blacklist it I loose all USB functionality, I've seen so many responses on old posts that say it's prism2_usb, orinoco, mildred martino, ronny bobby ricky & mike that I'm thuroughly confused haha
<MountainX> penetrarthur: you haev to use a 32 bit version of flash
<excAliBuR> does ubuntu still have a DRBL package?
<norv> you can run a 32-bit flash player on 64-bit OS, though
<penetrarthur> and force architecture it ?
<ludwi1> bazhang: i can't edit anything.. i don't have permission
<opopanax> penetrarthur, but ubuntu has made that completely transparent
<bazhang> ludwi1: what happened that led to this
<opopanax> norv, penetrarthur it's not as complicated as it soundsw.
<bil9000> gumby - I can't really make heads or tails of anything in the apt list since this is such a new installation
<luser__> anyone using pcsx2 with dualshock controller?
<xaziva> how do I get torrent files to automaticly start with dulige-torrent
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<penetrarthur> well, when i run isntaller it says that i have wrong architecture
<PKsteR> you ither have to make a wraper for flash or just run a 32 bit web browser i believe
<RichW> xomp: Hmm.. We might have to put this on the linux kernel mailing list
<ludwi1> bazhang: i dunno everything was working fine till i updated to the latest version.. then i keep getting loads of bugs with things.
<RichW> xomp: we need to find the prism developers
<ubuntino> RichW: also using the gui interface? ( I updatef from gutsy and kept my user list)
<opopanax> i think i have brain cancer--god my head hurts
<bazhang> ludwi1: latest version? you are still on dapper right?
<virtuald> doesn't transmission use ipv6?
<MachinTrucChose> if I wanted to add a local folder as a package source (files I had from a previous install), is it as simple as adding a line of text to the apt sources.conf?
<ludwi1> bazhang: no i'm on the latest as in hardy heron..
<penetrarthur> when i run flash installer it says i have wrong architecture
<RichW> ubuntino: Even though my user is in the correct groups.. that does not change the settings of PolicyKit.. So I effectivly do not have administrator rights.
<xomp> RichW, what ever it takes to make it work would be great. I've found several other threads on the forum in relation to the same problem as me (with several other members claiming issues on those threads too) with no response from the community :/
<nosrednaekim> bil9000: are you using kde/kubuntu?
<ludwi1> bazhang: think there could be a update problem since dapper? cause that pastebin thing talks about dapper.
<bazhang> ludwi1: you must have done something out of the ordinary-->your sources are all for dapper
<opopanax> not exactly an early adopter...
<ludwi1> bazhang: well i'm not a programmer and i havn't messed with anything that i know of. just used the update manager and add/remove app to install everything
<SeaPhor> Any known issues on getting the Airlink AWLL3028 Wireless-G USB 2.0 Adapter to work in 7.10 or 8.04?
<MountainX> penetrarthur: see this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<ubuntino> RichW: have you tried rebooting using recovery mode?
<funkja> My update manager does not work. It won't connect and download anything, though apt works just fine from the command line. I'm using 8.04.
<RichW> ubuntino: Hows that going to help?
<Lynet> bil9000: You could try running xfsst manually from a shell and see if you get some sensible error message.
<RichW> ubuntino: I can use sudo but thats not the point
<bazhang> ludwi1: are all your files backed up?
<wabkia> ok, i can see my linux box, and i can see the share, its mounted correctly, but when i try to access it on my windows box it says access denied. whats goin on?
<ubuntino> RichW: you might get root access, depending on your settings
<ludwi1> bazhang: you mean when i update the os? don't think i have :P
<bil9000> lynet - I actually tried a dpkg-reconfigure on xfsst and I got no output at all (!)
<Jeez> hello there, i got a problem with amule on gutsy, still there in hardy, i posted this on the amule channel:
<Jeez> http://pastebin.com/d574497c8
<bazhang> ludwi1: I mean your personal data etc
<Jeez> can anyone help me please?
<RichW> ubuntino: running policykit applications as root does nothing to help.. you really dont know what your talking about :)
<bil9000> lynet - what else should I try?
<RichW> ﻿xomp: First I will need output of lsusb -v  I assume your familiar with the terminal.. paste the output in pastebin
<ludwi1> bazhang: i can easly backup everything.  exturnal hdd.
<RichW> !pastebin | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Rabiddog> Anyone know why a printer status for cups is stuck on processing? its a HP 5610 AIO Officejet
<damntourists> legend2440: finally got back to my desktop
<xomp> RichW, sure, just a sec
<bazhang> ludwi1: the easiest way to this is to get the hardy live cd
<legend2440> damntourists: go to system.preferences>control panel>hardware drivers see if ati is enabled
<evilbug> i'm having some display issues in hardy,my max  resolution is 1024x800 when in gutsy it used to be 1280x1024.help?
<nosrednaekim> bil9000: ummmm that looks like a KDE config issue (if kstartupconf is what I think it is) try doing this " mv .kde kde-home-backup" and re-login
<cvd-pr> can someone check my x.sessionError to se why my ubuntu freeze when click quit button http://pastebin.com/m2df56287    >?
<Lynet> bil9000: I'm entering guesswork-territory here as haven't experienced that one myself. But, thing to do is look at logs and try to find relevant error messages and/or running the diferent commands manually in a shell to see if they punt out with an error message.
<ludwi1> bazhang: ok. well i might as well just partition everything for a fully clean start then..
<xomp> RichW, http://pastebin.com/mb4bcdd4
<ubuntino> RichW: you could try to explain what you really want to do. sinde all a user needs under ubuntu to administer is being a sudoer.
<finek> how much ram needs hardy?
<opopanax> yeah, display detection and drivers kinda got borked--none of the ati drivers support my laptop anymore.  it's irritating.
<legend2440> Jeez: i use amule sometimes but froswire is faster for me
<bazhang> ludwi1: that was not what I meant; get the hardy live cd and change your password from that
<legend2440> Jeez: i use amule sometimes but frostwire is faster for me
<opopanax> oh well.  y'all have a good day.
<sebsebseb> torrents is the way to go
<linoobie> hi all. :-) hope everyone is doing ok. Im having some problems recording audio with xawtv.. when i select the avi video record option .. audio option becomes unavailable? not sure why .. does anyone know how i can enable the audio to record from line in .. with avi as codec?
<damntourists> legend2440: ati is not enabled, i had to restore my original xorg.conf
<bil9000> lynet 0 believe it or not, I actually tried very hard to find someone with a similar problem (xfsst) and couldn't find anything similar
<damntourists> legend2440: it may have been enabled earlier but i'm not sure
<excAliBuR> what does it mean if i can ping ip but not host?
<ludwi1> bazhang: change my password? the window won't even open at all... so how is changing it going to matter? if i can't even use it.
<opopanax> y'all ahve a good day
<cvd-pr> ?
<bazhang> ludwi1: boot from the live cd then from the live cd session do so
<ludwi1> bazhang: it probable be best for me just to partition the hdd. lol sadly i've sent a few years on windows. so i'm use to of reformating the hdd to start fresh :P
<Jeez> legend2440, checking about frostwire
<Jeez> legend2440, does frostwire know about kad?
<bazhang> ludwi1: that is entirely up to you-->there is a fix outside of that if you wish
<susanna777> hi i'm wondering if someone could help me
<sebsebseb> what is the problem susanna777
<FFEMTcJ> I'm having trouble setting up my logitech mouse's back/forward buttons on 8.04.. I realize that this article is for 7.04, but it's the best that I have found. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894&highlight=logitech+how) Can someone please help me figure this out?\
<ludwi1> bazhang: huh?  linux got work around then to format?  nice.
<nosrednaekim> bil9000: I think I have the solution
<susanna777> i am trying to get a windows app to run using wine and it gives me an error msg.
<sebsebseb> ah yes
<sebsebseb> which Windows app?
<legend2440> damntourists: yes that part in tutorial about Option "Composite" "Disable" is outdated. hardy xorg.conf doesnt use that anymore
<Kfiro> can someone please tell me what monitoring tool is this distro using : http://crunchbang.org/wiki/CrunchBangLinux80401ScreenshotsCleanDesktop
<Jeez> legend2440, apparently frostwire is a gnutella p2p client
<susanna777> it's called WriteWayPro
<Kfiro> It looks awesome
<susanna777> it's a novel writing program
<simion314> hi, i am using hardy and i wanted to try to update my ati driver and i observed that the xorg.conf is diffrent that in 7.10,  and i have just this line in the device section Configured Video Device", nothing about ATI, i wanted to make this changes  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=220720  but now i am afraid that i can break the system
<Kfiro> just no clue what is it
<damntourists> legend2440: ok... but should i try enabling it now?
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  Wine has issues with ceratin programs,  but after messing around they can run
<stefg> !info conky | kfir
<ubottu> kfir: conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<gina> hello.. anyone using the macbook pro? :(
<linoobie> let me rephraze.. im begging somone to help.
<Kfiro> I liek something really simple
<DoubleU_> Hi everybody!! I really have a strange problem with my wireless connection, I've loaded the firmware adn the drivers of my broadcom (b43) and it works only a bit slowly and only if i stay close to the router, if i walk away with ly laptop to the next room it doesn't work anymore even if it says the signal is still strong (and under windows xp works), can anyone please help me?
<linoobie> Hi bazhang
<legend2440> Jeez: yes same as amule
<Kfiro> conky, cool!
<susanna777> well i'd like to understand at least what type of error, so i'll write what it is
<ludwi1> bazhang: soo how many steps to fix this? run live cd, then what?
<susanna777> run-time error '5': Invalid call or argument
<anoble> hello can someone help me w/ Grub boot loader?!
<gina> my macbook pro wireless was working perfectly for almost a year.. now is not working anymore.. why is this?
<stefg> Kfiro: conky... see above, mistyped your nick
<nosrednaekim> !bcm43xx | DoubleU_
<ubottu> DoubleU_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<legend2440> damntourists: i have radeon 9600 an i had to enable it on mine
<Kfiro> thanks a lo guys
<bazhang> hang on a sec ludwi1
<anoble> hello can someone help me w/ Grub?
<ludwi1> bazhang: no problem.
<Whitesox2007> where would we go to report a potential glitch with the gutsy to hardy update? some one with hardware different from me had a very similar problem with ubuntu actually crashing...
<damntourists> legend2440: i'll try enabling it, and see what happens.. i have a sick feeling it'll just be the same stuff all over again
<anoble> bazhang: hey can you help me w/ Grub?
<arbir> is back
<patarok> hello!
<sebsebseb> susanna777: app.db.winehq.org that will give an idea about which programs run in Wine and how well
<arbir> hi patarok
<gina> my macbook pro wireless was working perfectly for almost a year.. now is not working anymore.. why is this
<wabkia> ok, i can see my linux box, and i can see the share, its mounted correctly, but when i try to access it on my windows box it says access denied. whats goin on?
<susanna777> i tried looking the app up but it is not listed there
<Kfiro> just hope is really llight weight
<arbir> gina: did you not try apple suppport :-) ? haha
<laeg> lol
<susanna777> i was hoping someone would what type of error it is
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  there is also Codeweavers Crossover Linux which is a commercial version of WIne,  and does a better job at running certain programs
<Kfiro> I'm using a panel on gnome rigjt now
<gina> arbir lol :(
<DoubleU_> thank u ubottu but i've installed the drivers and the device is detected, it works when i'm really close to the router but when i walk a few meters away it stops
<susanna777> i looked that one up too and the app wasn't listed there either,
<arbir> gina whats up
<penetrarthur> where are config files, grub one located ?
<legend2440> damntourists: like i said i have radeon. if you want we could compare the fglrx* packages that are installed. maybe something that should be installed isn't
<gina> whats up
<Lynet> penetrarthur: /boot/
<penetrarthur> k
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  are you new to Ubuntu?
<susanna777> yes
<arbir> penetrarthur: try /etc/grub.d
<patarok> could somebody tell me how i can change the resolution?
<gina> i wonder what is going on.. i reinstall ubuntu again and the wireless configuration
<penetrarthur> isnt it daemon ?
<sebsebseb> susanna777: ok and you want to run some Windows apps or just the one you mentioned>?
<sevillian> anyone here from moroco or north africa?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html ludwi1 my mistake dont need the livecd
<patarok> could somebody tell me how i can change the resolution in kde4 definite?
<susanna777> this is the most important one
<arbir> patarok its easy System - preferences -> screen resolution
<anoble> Hello, i had HH and it didnt work on another computer, so i logged onto windows and deleated the partitions but now grub wont work!
<scorp123> Question: In "exaile" my radio station list remains empty ... Any idea how to fix that?
<gina> is detecting everything but when i click for the server i want... it take ages, and does not work
<FFEMTcJ> I can't get the back/forward buttons on my mouse to work.. I've tried following the guides on the forums, but they don't seem to work.. Maybe because I'm on 8.04.. Can someone help?
<sebsebseb> susanna777: do you dual boot with Windows?
<susanna777> yes
<Kfiro> installed conky, but where did it go, how do I set it up ?
<damntourists> legend2440: enabling it broke my computer again :(
<gina> same as before.. so i guess that configuration is not working anymore
<bazhang> anoble why do you need grub without ubuntu?
<susanna777> but i want to be to do everything at once
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  I am not sure about your app, but it might be a right hassle trying to get it working in Wine or Codeweavers. if possible at all.  however you can run Ubuntu and Windows at the same time :)
<PKsteR> I cant rmdir a folder it says its not empy but it is
<susanna777> i don't know how
<legend2440> damntourists: broke how?
<Lynet> anoble: fdisk /mbr
<stefg> !virtualizers | susanna777
<ubottu> susanna777: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sebsebseb> susanna777: yep, but I do of coure.  virtual machine :)
<arbir> anybody has used the Theme Installer ? each time i run it, it shows me a busy cursor and then nothing loads up
<ludwi1> bazhang: ok cool. thanks.
<anoble> bazhang: i dont, i cant boot into windows at all
<Lynet> anoble: That is, if you wish to remove grub and use the windows boot stuff instead.
<anoble> Lynet: i cant even boot to windows
<susanna777> i don't have an installation disk for windows
<susanna777> it came preloaded on my computer
<stefg> susanna777: rad about virtualbox, it can even do seamless windows
<sebsebseb> susanna777: ok well you can use VMware converter to copy the one you have installed
<ubuntino> RichW: Maybe so :). Have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/PolicyKitIntegration
<anoble> Lynet: Grub loading, please wait... /Error 22
<Lynet> anoble: Download a boot floppyy / boot cd from somewhere.
<susanna777> how do i do that?
<mortal1> hey guys, i have / and /boot partition, which should be bootible?
<arbir> stefg: seamless windows only when the guest OS is XP
<anoble> will live CD work?
<bazhang> anoble so you a windows only problem? where does ubuntu come into this? cos you are an ex-ubuntu user?
<damntourists> legend2440: my login screen is just black... nothing is showing up
<arbir> mortal1: /boot
<stefg> arbir: true... but that's seems to be the case here
<norv> sebsebseb: susanna777: wouldn't dd work, or can VirtualBox not handle disk images?
<sebsebseb> norv:  well  Virtualbox can open VMware images so if she copys her  Windows install into a VMware disk
<anoble> bazhang: im on Ubuntu, remeber the Screen Res Problem well im not going to use ubuntu on that computer
<arbir> anybody has used theme installer ?
<sebsebseb> norv: she could then open it in VMware player or Virtualbox
<susanna777> i don't know how to do that, how do you do that
<evilbug> i'm having some display issues in hardy,my max  resolution is 1024x800 when in gutsy it used to be 1280x1024.help?
<astro76> anoble: the supergrub disk can restore a windows MBR, beyond that you should ask in #windows
<arbir> evilbug: can you set the resolution via System - >preferences - > screen resolution ?
<sebsebseb> susannay777: are you registered here?
<anoble> astro76: well i got the problem AFTER taking off Ubuntu
<bazhang> anoble this computer is ubuntu? but the one you want to fix is only windows? is that the correct assessment?
<susanna777> uh i just signed up
<sebsebseb> good
<legend2440> damntourists: can you get command prompt?
<astro76> anoble: that really doesn't change the fact that you need to restore a *windows* mbr
<sebsebseb> that means I should be able to private message you
<tacone> susanna777: I guess your best bet is installing windows from scratch on a virtual machine, without porting your actual partition to it
<sebsebseb> and you shoudl be able to reply
<RichW> ubuntino: Ubuntu doesnt rely so much on sudo anymore.. policykit is its replacement
<damntourists> legend2440: i can but i have to be in recovery mode
<astro76> anoble: thus you should ask the pros in that area ;)
<anoble> bazhang: yes the one i am trying to fix is a x-Dual Boot w/ Windows/Ubuntu8.04
<damntourists> legend2440: which im currently doing
<susanna777> but i don't have an installation disk
<sebsebseb> tacone: she has no Windows disc though
<susanna777> i have the product key
<maxi-f_> I'm in recovery console mode, seemignly whether im wired or not i can't get internet, any suggestions?
<bazhang> anoble but you deleted ubuntu correct?
<blah569> How do I use a "(*.bin)" file in Ubuntu?
<RichW> xomp: I will post that to linux mailing list shortly
<tacone> sebsebseb: didn't she had a installation disk ? she told so
<anoble> bazhang: yes
<anoble> bazhang: and this problem arose bec of this
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  you have no Windows XP CD?
<unstable> ok, I was hoping someone could go step by step with me on this. I have Ubuntu Hardy as my parents desktop, with an HP printer conneted via usb. The desktop prints fine, everything works. They have an additional Windows Vista laptop, and I can't get this to print. And they are starting to hint they want Hardy removed and Vista put on the Desktop.
<tacone> sebsebseb: porting an existing installation is non-trivial
<susanna777> it was preloaded on my computer, no xp disk
<tacone> susanna777: ok, I see.
<sebsebseb> tacone:  I have copyed another computer with VMware converter I know what to do with that :)
<xomp> RichW, thanks, any way to track any progress if any?
<sebsebseb> tacone:  yes usually it is probably best to start from scratch, but that's another weay
<legend2440> damntourists: there was a troubleshooting section at bottom of that tutorial with commands for getting it going with vesa drivers
<tacone> sebsebseb: ok, nice :D-
<sebsebseb> tacone: or to sort out an XP CD
<Lynet> anoble: What happened is that grub is looking for some files on your linux partition, and bugs out since the partition is deleted now. The way to fix is to reset the master boot record of the HD you are booting from to the default windows boot record.
<damntourists> legend2440: yeah i tried following that and it didn't work either
<evilbug> arbir- it won't show anything past 1024x800
<bazhang> anoble windows must have some recover windows disk option best to ask in their channel as I have no clear idea about that-->should be an easy fix though provided you have a windows disk
<stefg> !printer | unstable
<ubottu> unstable: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<arbir> evilbug: open the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<RichW> ubuntino: The link didnt help so much.. the user is in the admin group.. i even logged in and out
<damntourists> legend2440: the only thing that worked was restoring my xorg.conf from backup... which might not exist anymore lol
<unstable> stefg: my desktop is statically set at 192.168.1.142, and in cups http://192.168.1.142:631 , it says "show printers shared by other systems, check" "share published printers connected to this system, check" "allow printing from ther Internet, check", and "allow remote administration, check"
<Whitesox2007> is there a command similar to iwconfig for hardlines instead of wireless?
<anoble> bazhang: can i fix this with a HH live CD, ive lost my Windows Boot CD
<astro76> Whitesox2007: ifconfig
<unstable> stefg: BUt it still doesn't show a printer, from Vista
<Whitesox2007> thank you
<twistedbeatfreek> hello all im having troubles making my sound card work, or any sound for that matter, i have a bluegears b-inspirer hidef card and need to install drivers and setup my sound so i can listen to music
<arbir> evilbug: scroll down and add a resolution to the already existing ones and restart your display manager.. if its not stable, then switch back to the original one
<bazhang> Whitesox2007: ifconfig
<norv> Whitesox2007: iwconfig is only for the wireless part, ifconfig once you have physical link
<nosrednaekim> bil9000: come over to #kubuntu... since you are running kubuntu
<HappyHater> anybody familiar with kooldock? how do I get it to not always be on top of other windows?
<sebsebseb> susanna777: can you reply to my message?
<RP_SWE> Emerald stop working after the upgrade 7.1 -> 8.04... what to do?
<susanna777> which msg i must have missed it
<damntourists> legend2440: for my Device section, what should my driver be set to if i want to go back to the original setup?
<arbir> does not nkow how to run emerald, beryl or compiz ,
<stefg> unstable: you need samba installed and set up on the ubuntu box... vista doesn't know about cups
<tem> sudo apt-get install emerald
<wabkia> I cant connect to my samba shares through windows, however everything seems set up correctly
<tacone> sebsebseb: just open a void channel and invite her there
<DoubleU_> This is really wierd!!!! please can anyone help me??? my wireless connection works but only within few meters from the router, when i leave the room the connection slows down and eventually dies even if the signal strenght is high!!!
<tem> compiz is built into 8.04
<sebsebseb> tacone: a void channel?
<arbir> wabkia: can you post your samba config file in paste bin?
<penetrarthur> where is grub conf file ?
<wabkia> sure hold on
<legend2440> damntourists: Identifier	"Configured Video Device" and Driver		"fglrx"
<stefg> unstable: so you need to share the printer by samba, not by cups
<tacone> sebsebseb: like #susanna or something like that.
<damntourists> legend2440: that's what it says now, but it's not working
<unstable> stefg: I see, XP knows about cups, but not vista/
<unstable> ?
<legend2440> damntourists: want me to pastebin my xorg.conf?
<enkrypt_> dammit..
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  do this  /join #susanna
<wabkia> (arbir): Is there a way to pull a file through putty?
<stefg> unstable: ah, so an xp box can see the printer? ... hmmm ... vista ...
<arbir> wabkia.. just use ur mouse to copy and paste it to a notepad
<arbir> wabkia: and then paste it into your pastebin
<penetrarthur> where is grub conf file?
<wabkia> :( hold on, i have to transfer monitor mouse & keyboard :P
<susanna777> type that in what/
<damntourists> legend2440: if you want, but enabling fglrx just doesnt work for me ;(
<astro76> wabkia: you can use winscp
<stefg> !grub | penetrarthur
<ubottu> penetrarthur: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tacone> susanna please type /join #susanna
<basvg> eee! I just hit "windows r" on the desktop and was pleasantly surprised... where do I find out about all those nifty new features?
<JenFraggle> how do you configure x in hardy?  there was a gui option in gutsy that doesn't appear to be in hardy
<Jeffreyf> join /#junk
<legend2440> damntourists: at top of xorg.conf it gives command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg to automatically update it. i have never had to try it myself though
<damntourists> legend2440: let me try it..
<tacone> basvg: dig in the compiz settings manager
<DoubleU_> Hardy: ﻿my wireless connection works but only within few meters from the router, when i leave the room the connection slows down and eventually dies even if the signal strenght is high!!! Connection speed is set to 1 Mb/s
<damntourists> legend2440: oh yeah i've ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before
<wabbit> arbir:http://pastebin.com/dd082915
<xaziva> howTo install tar.gz
<ubuntino> penetrarthur: just google your question ;)
<tem> xaziva: depends on how your trying to install it
<xaziva> tem dosen't really matter, in terminal?
<xaziva> tem :P
<basvg> tacone: right... thanks ;-) pretty nifty stuff
<evilbug> arbir- how would i add a resolution?
<legend2440> damntourists: so you are on two computers? one for irc and the ubuntu one?
<amego> hi
<arbir> evilbug: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<damntourists> legend2440: yeah i'm typing to you from my macbook right now.. .and trying to install ubuntu on my desktop
<arbir> evilbug: scroll down in the file you will understand, its easy
<evilbug> arbir- thanks.
<wabbit> arbir: this is wabkia btw :D
<xaziva> tem by terminal
<legend2440> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JenFraggle> how do you configure x in hardy?  there was a gui option in gutsy that doesn't appear to be in hardy
<arbir> wabkia: let me check ur file
<josh1967> hi
<ravi_master> can't get my External drive to plug and play on Ubuntu Desktop, can in Ubuntu laptop
<unstable> stefg: I got it, I folowed the guide you had ubotu give me. windows was the hard part, ubuntu was the easy part. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP I followed the first section on that guide. If youd deviate at all, it doesn't work.
<arbir> wabkia: tell me what are you trying.. which makes u say, your config is not working?
<ger> hello all
<tem> tar xzf file
<twistedbeatfreek> how do i select my soundcard in hardy
<arbir> wabkia: what are you attempting ?
<ger> whats up ?!!
<tem> cd filefolder
<legend2440> damntourists: here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/9806/
<tem> likely.. make
<tem> sudo make install
<TheBigNoob> can someone take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9807/?
<TheBigNoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9807/
<TheBigNoob> :P
<wabbit> arbir: im trying to access my share on a windows xp computer
<RandomCake> I've kind of messed up installing Ubuntu, I told the install wizard not to install the bootloader, how would I go about doing it manually? running from a live CD now...
<arbir> wabbit: let me check
<TheBigNoob> that's my sound card, and It is producing no sound card
<wabbit> i can use \\home-server and i see the pdf printer and my everything share
<TheBigNoob> er sound
<ravi_master> need help getting my external hard drive to mount on Ubuntu desktop it works for my laptop which runs on Ubuntu too
<TheBigNoob> wow I can't talk
<amego> hi
<stefg> unstable: glad you made it... but in general howtos need to be followed step-by-step....
<arbir> wabbit: all ur shares are commented out at the bottom
<damntourists> legend2440: yeah mine looked similar but it wouldnt load my display... i ahd to switch my driver from fglrx to ati to get it to work
<wabbit> ?
<wabbit> why can i see the share then
<evilbug> arbir- one more thing.in my grub boot menu i am getting 2 different ubuntu options:1.)ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-17-generic & recovery mode;2.)ubuntu 8.04 kernel 2.6.24-16-generic & recovery mode.
<amego> hi ppl i have problem in my wireless card
<legend2440> damntourists: so its working now?
<ravi_master> anyone know how to show all usb devices plugged in?
<wabbit> arbir: if youre talking about those cdrom shares those are from the sample config
<arbir> evilbug: i have that same thing.. dont worry... concentrate on ur xorg file
<damntourists> legend2440: yeah but the display is real slow... i need to find a better method for this :(
<amego> lsusb
<wabbit> arbir: the only share i have the everything share
<arbir> no wabbit i am talking about your [HOMES]
<evilbug> arbir- but why is it showing up like that?
<damntourists> legend2440: i'm super tempted to just invest in a nvidia card
<ravi_master> amego: can't get my hard drive to auto mount on Ubuntu
<ravi_master> amego: and it doesn't seem to show up in lsusb either
<wabbit> arbir: those are from the sample config
<amego> :D
<wabbit> not me
<legend2440> damntourists: in terminal type fglrxinfo
<cvd-pr> fixed
<amego> really
<amego> ?
<legend2440> damntourists: in terminal type fglrxinfo whats it say?
<wabbit> the only share i have is the [everything] share
<ravi_master> amego: yep, weird since it works just fine on my laptop
<ravi_master> amego: which also runs Ubuntu
<arbir> evilbug: you probably applied latest updates.. so it has a new kernel for you
<twistedbeatfreek> someone help me with sound card stuff i cant make mine work
<damntourists> legend2440: hold on
<arbir> wabbit: i am seeing it... i have never worked with [everything] before
<legend2440> damntourists: anything like OpenGL renderer string: ATI RADEON 9600 Series?
<evilbug> arbir- shouldn't the new kernel be overwritten though?
<nosrednaekim> Harware diagnostics tutorial session coming up in #ubuntu-classroom
<blade_> join #olug
<arbir> evilbug: normally they wont overwrite. becaue, if your new kernel does not work well, you can revert back to the old kernel
<damntourists> legend2440: "fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<wabbit> arbir: i added it, do i need to uncomment [homes] to get my everything share to work?
<arbir> wabbit: {everything] is something new to me
<amego> hello
<arbir> wabbit: i will have to read up
<legend2440> damntourists: like i said i have radeon. if you want we could compare the fglrx* packages that are installed. maybe something that should be installed isn't
<wabbit> [everything] is the name of the share
<wabbit> i dont think it has any significance
<damntourists> legend2440: sure, how do we do that?
<legend2440> damntourists: open synaptic and in search box enter fglrx
<evilbug> arbir- i opened up xorg.conf and i'm not seeing any resolutions.
<damntourists> legend2440: wait... it's not going slow, let me see if i can enable compiz lol
<amego> hii i have problem with my  Broadcom wireless card
<arbir> evilbug: scroll down you will see it
<damntourists> legend2440: i'll search fglrx while i do so
<legend2440> damntourists: lol your a brave soul
<amego> it was working in my old ubuntu
<mathias> Hallo zusammen
<codecaine> in virtualbox when you add sound how can you still have sound in ubuntu also?
<damntourists> legend2440: well i've tried just about everyrthing up to this point... oh ok here we go.. i searched fglrx
<evilbug> arbir- nope,just video device but no resolutions.one thing i did yesterday was set my monitor as a 1280x1024 monitor but the login window was put out of place,the desktop was fine.
<SliderMan> =)
<GIn> isit破三四不了他哦马克弹劾发irefoxme
<arbir> wabbit: are you still there ?
<wabkia> yep
<GIn> sory. is it possible to make the firefox menu shorter?
<arbir> evilbug: you will have to wait
<legend2440> damntourists: ok i will enter what i have installed
<damntourists> legend2440: installed, i have fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-kernel-2.6.24.16-generic, fgrlx-kernel-source, jockey-common, jockey-gtk, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic...
<cappicard> question? why does the kernel just load when I issue "reboot" at the bash prompt instead an actual warm boot?
<damntourists> legend2440: and xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev, and xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ggeecko_> I know am overlooking something, but I would like all the pcs on the network to ssh to each other..here are my configs http://pastebin.com/m14f71a2f
<kikr> my icons all just disappeared, and the Menus are not working either. how can this be fixed
<kikr> ?
<arbir> wabbit: address my name when u type to me.. i get lost in this huge wave of messages
<cappicard> i dont like that feature
<cvd-pr> Damn it , if ubuntu continues doing updates and updates, im gonna run out of space
<kbrosnan> GIn: menu editor extension, not sure if it is updated but it is on addons.mozilla.org
<wabkia> arbir:sorry
<wabkia> (arbir): im here :D
<artenius> kikr: you can press control+alt+backspace to restart X
<arbir> wabkia: ok .. hold on
<hemelskonijn> my keyboard stopped working after hybernation (need it to enter bios pswd)  please help
<gleyve> Question: I Can't here the audio when trying to watch a movie in "rmvb" format..is it easy to solve this problem?
<damntourists> legend2440: i'm going to try enabling compiz. lets see if i break it again. haha.
<pixelmonkey> crdlb, I'm glad you told me about compiz indirect.  For whatever reason, not only is the memory leak not there, but compiz is like 100% faster.
<ggeecko_> I know am overlooking something, but I would like all the pcs on the network to ssh to each other..here are my configs http://pastebin.com/m14f71a2f
<damntourists> legend2440: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<pixelmonkey> crdlb, doesn't make much sense to me as my nvidia go actually has 128MB of RAM, but hey... I've stopped questioning some of this stuff.
<ubuntino> software sources GUI unable to read apt sources-list. is there a way to force the read?
<pixelmonkey> crdlb, I guess direct rendering with nvidia is just totally broken.
<Jeez> legend2440, not at all amule isn't a gnutella client ;)
<penetrarthur> i have lost my windows while installing ubuntu, how do i config grub to show windows partition
<legend2440> damntourists: any errors if type compiz in terminal?
<ervis> any MSN Webcam Support in ubuntu
<ervis> ?!!!
<arbir> wabkia: try this http://pastebin.com/m5a2e1bdb
<damntourists> legend2440: hold on phone call
<legend2440> damntourists: i have same packages installed as you
<wabkia> (arbir): alright, let me get on my xp box
<cvd-pr> i download more updates than porn....
<wabkia> (arbir): alright, let me get on my linux box i mean
<arbir> lol@ wabkia
<grindhold> hello@all.. since 8.04 my num-block doesn't work. did anyone have a similar problem?
<Topocho> ervis ubuntu support some webcam
<GIn> kbrosnan: can't find it, do you know the name?
<grindhold> or is there somebody who may help me
<wabbit> arbir: :P dont laugh
<wabbit> i dont have a KVM
<Topocho> ervis I have GE cam, work fine in Ubuntu
<pba> hi, i have an embedded intel8256DC Ethernet controller, but it doesn't recognized, can anybody help me?
<PKsteR> how can i guve every user on my pc full acces/read/write/ to a folder? please help
<ervis> Topocho do u say gaim
<ervis> ?
<PKsteR> the folder would be located on /home/Torrents
<Topocho> ervis no, I use aMSN
<RP_SWE> I lost a function in compiz when I upgraded the system, I lost the funciton where one can order the windows on the screen... (the "mac effect")
<KnopSUf> Topocho does aMSN do webcams?
<Topocho> ervis my WebCAM work fine in aMSN
<KnopSUf> kewl
<ervis> amsn dot work with ubuntu
<PKsteR> any one good with folder permisions
<ervis> it have tkl problem
<PKsteR> ?
<wabkia> (arbir): You rock! Is there anything i can do to pay you? 10$ via paypal?
<cvd-pr> is not suposed that the program cheese came default in gnome?
<Topocho> ervis try with the script for aMSN wit Antialiasing
<arbir> wabkia: nope... the help is itself self paying
<david_-_->  here is the error i am getting when i try to delete There was an error deleting .gitignore  so should i do  rm -rf ~/.gitignore ?
<Topocho> ervis you know about the script?
<arbir> wabkia: enjoy! where do you live wabkia ?
<wabkia> (arbir): In nevada :D
<arbir> hmmm not far from where i live
<arbir> wabkia: i live north to where you live
<unop> PKsteR, what is the matter?
<wabkia> (arbir): haha no way? im in reno
<RP_SWE> anyone?
<brightwebworks> My wireless driver doesn't have an attribute for BSSID only for ESSID. How would I connect using the BSSID of a network?
<arbir> wabkia: i dont know what is reno
<damntourists> legend2440: sorry, i'm back.
<Topocho> ervis where are you, I help you bro
<wabkia> (arbir): Reno, Nevada, its in the northernmost part of nevada, right next to lake tahoe
<PKsteR> I have a home partition on whicich i have a "Torrents" folder that i Need all m the pc user account to have full acces to
<evilbug> arbir- reno is in nevada,united states.
<arbir> wabkia:i live beyond the border
<ervis> bro http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<arbir> evilbug: thanks... did you find what you needed ?
<gleyve> Topocho: My webcam doesn't works in aMSN...how you solved this problem?
<legend2440> damntourists: any errors if type compiz in terminal?
<wabkia> (arbir): Oh man, this is awesome, i just need like 10 more hard drives and a pci raid card + tv tuner :P
<evilbug> arbir- i told you there are no resolutions in there.
<wabkia> thanks for your help!
<Topocho> ervis this is the last script
<Topocho> ervis http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595744
<PKsteR> unop: ﻿I have a home partition on whicich i have a "Torrents" folder that i Need all m the pc user account to have full acces to
<arbir> wabkia: you are welcome
<pixelmonkey> I have a process that seems to be using around 50% of my CPU, but I don't see it show up in g-s-m or in top.  How do I make sure I can see the thing that's using my CPU?
<arbir> ﻿anybody has used theme installer
<damntourists> legend2440: says "checking for xgl: not present" "checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present" ...etc... "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity"
<finalbeta> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arbir> is stuck with theme installer
<Topocho> ervis what distro you use?
<astro76> brightwebworks: use your BSSID for the ESSID attribute
<astro76> brightwebworks: although I don't know too much about ad-hoc wireless
<ervis> Linux ervis-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mynyml> i just installed hardy on a laptop and have to wireless. should i try installing ndiswrapper? lspci tells me the card is BCM95311MCG
<ervis> ubuntu
<arbir> how good is k9copy ?
<ervis> 8.04 H
<unop> PKsteR, use this command.  chmod 777 /path/to/torrents_folder
<arbir> i mean, the quality of the xvids that come out
<legend2440> damntourists: you could try installing xserver-xgl
<gleyve> Topocho: My webcam doesn't works in aMSN...how did you solve this problem? is it simple?
<Topocho> ervis thy with the script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595744
<Topocho> ervis what model is your WebCAM
<PKsteR> unop: thanx i'll try that and i"ll Be back to tell you
<eyyYo> Hello. Is anyone here familiar with a good shoutcast dj client (one that streams TO the server)? Not 'Internet DJ Console', it keeps crashing on me.
<judgepg> folks. can you suggest an app to control bandwidth use?
<legend2440> damntourists: but that seems to slow down some systems
<Insite> can anyone help with ubuntu 8.04 i've got compiz going but I can't get emerald to select the theme emerald runs but I click the theme and nothing happens, I opened compiz settings and changed it to point to usr/bin/emerald but still not working any ideas?
<ervis> i have Acer Apire 5630
<Insite> I also can't get my burning animation when min and max
<arbir> how can i tell my run level ?
<cookiemonster077> can someone tell me how to upgrade kernel
<damntourists> legend2440: i'll try... im looking to buy a agp 8x nvidia card but no computer stores here sell them
<astro76> !kernel | cookiemonster077
<ubottu> cookiemonster077: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubottu stages
<Kumquats> Is it safe to upgrade from 7.10 x86 to 8.04 x64 via upgrade cd?
<cookiemonster077> -damtourists check computer liquidators that is where I found mine
<jrib> Kumquats: it's impossible.  You need to reinstall if you want to change architecture
<evilbug> arbir- if i mess around in Screens and Graphics and set to "1280x1024 Monitor" everything works fine on the desktop but my login window is cut off.
<damntourists> legend2440: installed xserver-xgl or whatever, and it installed fine.. now i just have a blank white screen :(
<Kumquats> thanks
<badpenny> quick question.  How do I remove the switch users icon from the top menu bar?
<arbir> evilbug: can you just play around with the monitor ? it mightbe something to do with the refreshrates
<evilbug> :(
<luisphps> Q: How I set up airscript -sp on hardy?
<astro76> badpenny: right-click it, remove from panel?
<foolz> I have a question... how do I extract hidden files from a JPEG image in Ubuntu?  I have tried doing unrar e file.jpg,  also unrar e file.rar, neither seem to work
<legend2440> damntourists: yikes just gets better and better
<southafrikanse> hello. I have no sound on Ubuntu hardy. I have only sound when I put my headphones
<cookiemonster077> ubottu i am having trouble with my dvd burner in 8.04 with kernel 2.6.24.12 and read that the kernel may have a bug that was fixed in .13
<damntourists> legend2440: it went away after a few seconds, i'm guessing it just reverted back since i didn't respond to a change in display drivers or whatever
<jrib> foolz: ummm, "hidden files from a JPEG image"?  huh?
<arbir> can anybody tell me which tty does my X run under
<Myrtti> southafrikanse: did you check the alsamixer already
<Myrtti> arbir: 7
<threeseas> anyone know when the shutdown or restart problem is going to be fixed?
<badpenny> haha.. wow. Thanks.  one step closer to being a ubuntu power user!
<neopsyche> hi can anyone help me .. vlc is not playing my tv card and i want to record with vlc and have tried every other option.
<foolz> jrib, like a rar archive that has been hidden in a JPEG image
<arbir> Myrtti: i dont see tty7 in my /etc/event.d/
<damntourists> legend2440: i'm going to try to install the linux-image-2.6.24-16-386, and the fglrx-control panel
<PhilcoBill> what is the command to get a desktop from an x window
<PhilcoBill> ?
<southafrikanse> Myrtti, yes
<Myrtti> arbir: a-ha
<arbir> Myrtti: i am on my desktop..
<legend2440> damntourists: did u do hardy clean install or upgrade?
<neopsyche> v4l:// :v4l-vdev="/dev/video0" :v4l-adev="/dev/dsp" :v4l-norm=3 :v4l-frequency=-1 :v4l-caching=300 :v4l-chroma="" :v4l-fps=-1.000000 :v4l-samplerate=44100 :v4l-channel=0 :v4l-tuner=-1 :v4l-audio=-1 :v4l-stereo :v4l-width=0 :v4l-height=0 :v4l-brightness=-1 :v4l-colour=-1 :v4l-hue=-1 :v4l-contrast=-1 :no-v4l-mjpeg :v4l-decimation=1 :v4l-quality=100
<bwheeler> Hi can someone help me with a tv tuner problem please
<damntourists> legend2440: clean install
<jrib> foolz: you can exract a rar archive with 'unrar x file.rar' (or just double click on it) after you install the "unrar" package.  I have no idea what you mean by hidden files in a JPEG image, as though that is some standard usage
<neopsyche> need to change anything?
<southafrikanse> Myrtti, it correctly identifies my audio device and the codec but there is no sound :/
<arbir> wants to disable unwanted ttys on his desktop
<legend2440> damntourists: yea me too. but radeon 9600 just worked without a flaw. compiz and everything
<Myrtti> southafrikanse: and there are nothing muted?
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, how do I set up an alcatel lucent ADSL modem on Hardy?
<evilbug> arbir- i did the exact same thing 4 times,and it finally worked the 4th time.
<legend2440> damntourists: envyng didnt work?
<bwheeler>  have got a Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) and it shows up as black & white picture
<DanaG> Oh hey, I fixed my audio dropouts!
<DanaG> IT was not this bug any longer:
<DanaG> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Flinux%2F%2Bbug%2F188226&ei=wsocSM-ZH6i-pgS_y8DVCQ&usg=AFQjCNHKH4RADJiJZ8vR-c8dLBvp83WlGw&sig2=vvzBP-mu4W-mWZjGgs-UTw
<DanaG> argh
<FloodBot1> DanaG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ggeecko_> if I wanna connect my xbox360 to my ubuntu router, do I need a crossover cable?
<damntourists> legend2440: nope... sure didn't blank screen just like all the other attempts
<arbir> evilbug:  so now, all is well that ends well ?
<arc_shmoo> how do you tell xsane to do a legal size scan?
<DanaG> 3 lines is a flood?
<DanaG> oh, 4.
<astro76> ggeecko_: yes if there's no hub or switch in between
<ggeecko_> astro76: k
<arbir> how can i change my terminal from my console ?
<DanaG> I thought it was this bug:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/188226            but it was also this OTHER bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/190754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188226 in linux "Kernel should use CONFIG_FAIR_CGROUP_SCHED" [Low,In progress]
<arbir> is it Control + F1 or Control +1
<TuxPWNZ> Guys, how do I set up an alcatel lucent usb ADSL modem on Hardy?
<evilbug> arbir- no :( it won't let me enable desktop effects and it's laggy when i move my transparent terminal around.
<southafrikanse> Myrtti, nothing muted
<evilbug> arbir- or any window really.
<astro76> arbir: alt+F?
<DanaG> But I still get dropouts on closing my laptop lid!
<gord_> arc_shmoo: in preview window, extreme bottom left size button
<ggeecko_> astro76: are you familiar with iptables..I think i have a simple question
<evilbug> arbir- you think installing compiz will help>
<astro76> ggeecko_: probably won't be much help, last time I messed with that it was still ipchains
<legend2440> damntourists: well good luck. if you get nvidia card it will probably work. i have to go take wife shopping. cya
<a-r0n> hmm
<arbir> evilbug: i am not sure at this point... unles i am physically there
<billn49> Hello everyone, it seems my t43 restarts very slowly after suspend, any ideas?
<arbir> evilbug: sorry....
<ggeecko_> astro76: k...lol
<damntourists> legend2440: thank you for all your help
<a-r0n> My gutsy install is really messed up it seems.. I cant install any packages
<danny> Hi there. anybody has a cure for the choppy fullscreen flash in firefox/ubuntu 8.04 with adobe flash?
<evilbug> arbir- k,thanks so far.
<legend2440> damntourists: yw take care
<mortal1> If I don't like the size/layout of the guided partitions, how do I edit them?
<bwheeler>  have got a Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01) and it shows up as black & white picture
<a-r0n> I get dependency issues when i try to install anything
<DanaG> overrun!!! (at least 581.601 ms long)
<DanaG> I don't get those dropouts in the old kernel.
<a-r0n> but i never had this problem on my last install...
<RBrown> can someone help me. Trying to get a Brother 440MFCcn working with Ubuntu
<DanaG> 580 millisecond is quite a long time for audio to drop out.
<remoteCTRL> danny consider yourself lucky that ypur flash is working at all...XD
<arc_shmoo> gord_: still cuts off the bttom
<a-r0n> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<threeseas> hardy was hardly ready for a release
<a-r0n>   xchat: Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but it is not installable
<a-r0n> E: Broken packages
<danny> lol... :)
<a-r0n> can someone help me get xchat installed??
<southafrikanse> Myrtti, but I had sound before I needed to install Hardy again due to a problem with my hard drive
<a-r0n> would really apprieciate it
<evilbug> a-r0n- it's easy
<Myrtti> southafrikanse: :-/
<evilbug> a-r0n- you're saying "sudo apt-get install xchat" won't work?
<gord_> arc_shmoo,  aha, ok make a full size scan first then? or maybe u dont have the paper placed against the correct "end" of the scanner window, if u see what i mean, push it to other end maybe?
<a-r0n> yea
<jrib> a-r0n: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and the output of 'apt-cache policy xchat tcl8.4'
<a-r0n> it wont work
<Cyntrox> Hey, I'm trying to read a DVD... But /media only contains cdroms, no dvd drive! That's where it's supposed to be, right? Where should I look?
<gord_> arc_shmoo, , lemme fire up my scanning box 2 mins
<danny> o, and another thing. I've installed epiphany from add/remove and it won't show in applications-->internet.
<a-r0n> the whole file??
<astro76> Cyntrox: it will be called cdrom
<jrib> danny: did you install epiphany-browser?
<rpj8> When a segfault occurs, where is a good place to report it? It's a program that segfaulted.... should I report to the program devs or the Distribution?
<danny> yeap
<jrib> danny: restart your panel?
<jojmoj> hey all
<RBrown> My printer says printing but I get no output
<Bakefy> I am really impressed with 8.04, So many things just WORK right off the bat.
<danny> will try that :)
<Cyntrox> astro76: The two directories cdrom and cdrom0 are both empty... Even though there's a DVD in my drive.
<jojmoj> can i get a wiimote running under ubuntu?
<danny> Bakefy, how about fullscreen flash videos? :)
<graingert> Cyntrox: mount
<PhilcoBill> HELP!
<graingert> jojmoj: yes
<Insite> ok I got the window burning active but I still can't get emerald to swap my theme
<Insite> or do anything
<jrib> danny: does 'epiphany' in cli open it?
<bwheeler> Hi can someone help me with a tv tuner problem please
<Bakefy> danny, this is true.  I have not even attempted that.
<graingert> jojmoj: add/remove wmgui
<Cyntrox> graingert: Huh?
<jojmoj> kk
<PhilcoBill> I am using tightvnc and have an "x desktop" up
<graingert> Cyntrox: type mount at a terminal
<a-r0n> jrib what is pastebin
<a-r0n> sorry im a newb
<jrib> !pastebin | a-r0n
<ubottu> a-r0n: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PhilcoBill> how do I see the desktop of my machine?
<graingert> !pastebin
<graingert> PhilcoBill: um?
<Brick-To-Face> Hey there, I have a Linux/Win32 question. I have set up a samba share on my ubuntu desktop (lates stable) comp. I have several XPhome boxes and Using the share is awkward. They can't access \\[comp]\[share] because they try to connect using their current user/pass. Worse, once they try this, they "map" the share with that user/pass, and there is no way to reconnect with a diff user/pass. The only
<Brick-To-Face> way to use the share is to reboot and use the "Map network drive feature", does anyone know how to force XPhome to connect with an altenate user/pass, or how to get the samba server to force a user/pass request?
<astro76> PhilcoBill: if you want to see the logged in desktop, gnome has a built in vnc server called vino, system > prefs > remote desktop, enable it there
<PhilcoBill> use vino instead?
<Cyntrox> graingert: I get info about my partitions.
<jojmoj> actually i also want to get smaba working
<astro76> PhilcoBill: yeah it's already installed, and you can still use the tightvnc client
<Bakefy> what do I need to extract a .rar ?
<jojmoj> *samba
<PhilcoBill> I uninstalled vino
<jrib> !rar > Bakefy (read the private message from ubotu)
<Brick-To-Face> yay
<Brick-To-Face> someone else
<flyingparchment> while installing 7.10 on sparc, the installer seems to have hung at "Configuring libc6-sparc64b..." - is this normal?
<PhilcoBill> and installed tightvnc because I have a friend who said it works better
<graingert> Cyntrox: does other media (cd's) work?
<Brick-To-Face> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Bjbbop> Hello all
<Bjbbop> good morning
<Insite> anyone have any experiance managing themes
<Insite> and stuff I can't get emerald to work
<ariqs> does anyone here have experience using k9copy in ubuntu gnome?
<graingert> Cyntrox: try mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom then mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<gord_> arc_shmoo, u sure u selecting the right legal "type" port-rait or land-scape?
<remoteCTRL> Insite: what happens if you type emerald --replace into a console?
<Cyntrox> graingert: No, CDs does not appear to work. And okay, I will.
<Insite> lemme try
<matthew_> hey, is it possible to pass sudo the password on the command line? ex: sudo -p <yourpassword> <command>
<graingert> Cyntrox: does eject work
<a-r0n> ok
<Insite> that worked
<Insite> thank you very much
<danny> jrib: crl alt backspace and epiphany is in its place now. :) thanks
<jrib> matthew_: why would you want to?
<remoteCTRL> Insite: np
<graingert> matthew_: no it's not secure
<Cyntrox> graingert: yes
<matthew_> I need to make php run a command as another user
<KeithWeisshar> will the ubuntu dvd be available cheap at a retail store?
<a-r0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9813/
<graingert> matthew_: you need to edit you et/sudoers list
<DanaG> visudo
<DanaG> !visudo
<ubottu> Factoid visudo not found
<DanaG> !sudoers
<ubottu> Factoid sudoers not found
<a-r0n> jbiz, heres my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9813/
<graingert> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<jojmoj> @keith buy one of distrowatch.com
<a-r0n> i mean jrib
<a-r0n> :)
<DanaG> Okay, I have a policy for myself: If I try to find a factoid, and can't find it within two tries, I give up.  That way I don't 'pollute' the channel.
<jrib> a-r0n: I'll be back in 15 minutes (need to take care of something), but share that link with the channel in the meantime
<a-r0n> ok
<a-r0n> > jbiz, heres my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9813/
<a-r0n> err
<graingert> matthew_: you can make it so certain sudo commands run without authentication.
<a-r0n> everyone else
<FloodBot1> a-r0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arbir> please help.. i have been here for over an hour.. i am not able to start my program called Theme Installer.
<jojmoj> @keith - theres also loads of other websites that ship ubuntu DVDs - i think you can get the DVD posted for free actually from canconical - i got 3 CDs sent for freet hat way
<a-r0n> sorry
<Cyntrox> graingert: eject works, and now my terminal seems to be working with the "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom" command. It is supposed to take long?
<PKsteR> unop: it work to some extebt, all user can acces the folder but the files that each user cretes on thy that user can axcess them cause its locked for the other users
<ere4si> DanaG: you could always try /msg ubottu !something
<ariqs> this channel is polluted by default with 1449 people in it ;P
<KeithWeisshar> shipit only has cd's
<graingert> Cyntrox: no, it should not take long
<graingert> Cyntrox: what can you hear?
<arbir> ariqs:  you are one of them
<a-r0n> can someone help me get chat installed?? > jbiz, heres my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9813/
<a-r0n> err
<Nemesis159> hi
<RB2> Does anyone know where I can find the HomeUserBackup application? I installed it from Synaptic but there's no menu item and I can't find the command in any of the usual locations.
<KeithWeisshar> i downloaded the dvd via torrent, the 64-bit version
<ldiamond> how do I start ubuntu in rescue mode?
<Nemesis159> i got a silly question
<Cyntrox> graingert: I just got the output. "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<ldiamond> from the CD
<remoteCTRL> arbir: have you tryed art manager? can really recommend that one
<ere4si> RB2: type it in a terminal
<astro76> RB2: did you check system > administration ?
<KeithWeisshar> why does the 64-bit version only work on my pc and not under virtualbox
<matthew_> graingert: would I do: www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL  ?
<matthew_> in the sudoers file?
<DanaG> Remember to edit sudoers with 'visudo'
<astro76> matthew_: you can specify individual commands, you probably should do so for security reasons
<graingert> matthew_: Im not sure I don't think all is a good idea
<arbir> remoteCTRL: in the other menu, this program is sitting....called Theme Installer.. when i click it.. i see a busy cursor and then nothing happens
<DanaG> or else you can get syntax errors and break sudo.
<KeithWeisshar> virtualbox gives an error message saying it requiresa 64-bit cpu and i586 is detected
<RB2> astro76, I would have never thought to look there. Thanks! I expected it to be in System Tools
<Anza> Hi, one question. I am trying to get some pictures form my cam, is a kodak C310, but when I plug it in to the usb port, it doesnt appear! so, I tried to import them from Lphoto, but it doesnt work either, it says the cam name but doesnt import the pics. how can I fix it?
<matthew_> garingert: can I set it up for individual files?
<graingert> Cyntrox: it's a DVD you can't mount cd's writable
<matthew_> cause I"m running some scripts from php
<Nemesis159> trying to load the live cd and it chooses a screen resolution my monitor does not support and i can't see what i'm doing
<remoteCTRL> arbir: sry to be able to help you on that but as sait i can really recommend art manager;)
<graingert> matthew_: you can set it for indevidual commands
<remoteCTRL> not
<Nemesis159> i'm new to linux
<arbir> remoteCTRL: i am looking into art manager.. how do i install it ?
<ldiamond> how do I start ubuntu in rescue mode? from the install CD?
<moveax> So, Ubuntu Hardy - how do you setup a Ubuntu Hardy installation mirror? I have a mirror, but I have no idea how-to make it a valid installation point.
<Anza> no idea?
<Insite> i did the emerald --replace and that works but if I close the terminal the effects are gone
<matthew_> graingert: do I just enter the command name?
<remoteCTRL> arbir: the exact package name is, hold on a sec pls...
<Cyntrox> graingert: I only entered the command you specified. Now I seem to be able to read from the CD, though. I'll try the DVD.
<Insite> any ideas?
<gord_> arc_shmoo, any progress? or still missing some of the page?
<matthew_> www-data killall=NOPASSWD: ALL
<matthew_> ??
<bergquist> ldiamond: u can start it in recovery mode from grub
<KeithWeisshar> what's the difference between frozentech and osdisc?
<cookiemonster077> graingert: i am having the same trouble but eject does not work and dmesg tells me the tray is open
<DanaG> matthew_: man sudoers
<MystaMax> hello, how do I determine which button number my mouse buttons are??
<Cyntrox> graingert: Oh, great... When I press the physical button on my DVD drive, I get an error message saying I don't have the rights to eject this volume.
<graingert> matthew_: this is the example for firestarter "username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter"
<unstable> Cyntrox: get a paper clip, and just put it in the hole on the drive
<moveax> Cyntrox: I think that means you don't have permission to umount the drive
<xomp> argh! this lockup when trying to go wifi is killing me!
<jojmoj> mystamax - left click is one right is 2 middle (or both) is thrree and if you have extra try a mouse configuration program
<PKsteR> I need help seting up folder permissions please help
<graingert> matthew_: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<Cyntrox> unstable: sudo eject works better =P
<graingert> Cyntrox: ok, you need to umount /mnt/cdrom
<ldiamond> how do I start ubuntu in rescue mode from the install CD?
<graingert> Cyntrox: with sudo
<Insite> any idea why after i use emerald --replace in the terminal if I close the terminal the windows loose there borders
<DanaG> Argh, my compiz-fusion randomly fluctuates in fps.
<Whitesox2007> does anyone know how to install grub after windows busted it? (Using the liveCD)
<ere4si> matthew_: ifr it is for a file you need to chmod it
<Cyntrox> graingert: Now everything seems to work perfectly, thanks =)
<ere4si> *if
<jojmoj> insite - use alt-F2 and run  the emerald --replace command instead
<graingert> Insite: yes, if a parent process dies all the children are brutally slaughtered
<moveax> Cyntrox: If you have to 'sudo eject', you need to setup your fstab accordingly
<PKsteR> please help setting up folder permissions
<jojmoj> lmao - nicely put
<atlef> !grub | Whitesox2007:
<ubottu> Whitesox2007:: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> ldiamond, you can't .. the only option is to repair ubuntu by chrooting into the system using the live CD
<graingert> Cyntrox: yes that is true
<xomp> are there any ndiswrapper experts up in here by chance?
<Insite> ahh ok cool that works
<KeithWeisshar> is the shipit cd a cd-r
<luca00i> anyone feel like helping with a printing problem?
<ldiamond> "When the PC reboots, type in rescue (to load UBUNTU in rescue mode)" thats what im trying to do
<MystaMax> thx jojmoj
<mario1978> jemand hier der deutsch kann? :-)
<unop> Insite, you can use nohup and/or disown to stop emerald from quittting if the shell is closed
<graingert> !question | luca00i
<ubottu> luca00i: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Whitesox2007> thanks atlef, i knew it was there somewhere but i couldn't find it for some reason XD
<atlef> Whitesox2007: you are welcome
<mario1978> jemand hier der deutsch kann? :-)
<arbir> remoteCTRL: are you there >
<atlef> !de | mario1978:
<ubottu> mario1978:: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ere4si> !de | mario1978
<ubottu> mario1978: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<adrock358> HAVING TROUBLE INSTALLING UBUNTU
<remoteCTRL> arbir: gnome-art
<graingert> !capitals
<ubottu> Factoid capitals not found
<sebsebseb> what's the problem?
<Bakefy> thanks jrib !
<arbir> remoteCTRL: let me take a look
<atlef> !caps | adrock358:
<ubottu> adrock358:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shadeofgrey> does installing ubuntu on mac still require refit?
<ldiamond> I need to know how to do step 4 of this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<remoteCTRL> arbir: enjoy
<unop> Insite, try something like.  nohup emerald --replace &
<KeithWeisshar> when will the usa branch of ubuntu.com be open to reduce shipping costs for the ubuntu merchandise
<jojmoj> out of interest what the close cd drawer terminal command
<cpare> hello everyone
<blackleader1994> hi
<Tux2K8> hello
<HELLOF> If I have 2 harddrives (main (os's, application), child (mp3 files, video, installers for safekeeping)), is it possible to view the files from child using linux and windows on a dual boot machine?
<ere4si> jojmoj: eject -t
<jojmoj> thanx dude
<HELLOF> *linux or windows, rather
<arbir> remoteCTRL: how is art.gnome.org different from gnome-look.org ?
<zChris> HELLOF: yeah
<blackleader1994> yes
<ariqs> there is a 9.61 version of wine and the synaptic package only has 9.59 that I can find.. is there a way I can go about upgrading it without having to compile it all myself?
<luca00i> why might i not be able to print on a windows networked printer if i can see and install it with samba?
<HELLOF> Ok zChris, now to put a twist on it.. how would i make a 'fake' child drive using only one harddrive?
<cookiemonster077> graingert: can you give me a hand with dvd burner problems
<zChris> HELLOF: define fake child drive
<HELLOF> because i'd rather do that than burn like 10 discs
<remoteCTRL> arbir: gnome-art comes with a feature that lets you view a few thousand desktop backgrounds and spalsscreens an themes an donno what and it installs it all for you
<xomp> Could someone help me with ndiswrapper? I'm like 99% of the way there with what I've been working on for months now and some help would be greatly appreciated.
<graingert> !question | cookiemonster077
<ubottu> cookiemonster077: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HELLOF> zChris: fake, as in virtual
<cpare> Trying to get my Poweredge T105 with a e-GeForce 6200 PCI card to run compiz on 8.04 64bit - can anyone offer some assistance?
<J-Unit> how do i make epiphany my default web browser?
<zChris> HELLOF: not following :)
<ldiamond> I need to know how to do step 4 of this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<arbir> remoteCTRL: sounds great.. thanks a ton
<ghostkni1e> How can I setup which program should run when I insert an audio cd? I just want one specific program to run automatically, no choices or nothing.
<jojmoj> cpare - get ur gfx drivers workin first
<graingert> !question | cpare
<ubottu> cpare: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<remoteCTRL> why is everybody so into ndiswrapper, how bout wpa_supplicant?
<HELLOF> zChris: to clarify, i want to fool linux and windows into thinking there's a separate harddrive, when in reality, there isn't one.
<remoteCTRL> arbir: bp
<cookiemonster077> sorry having trouble getting you my prob is similar to cyntrox but eject does not work dmesg say tray is open
<graingert> remoteCTRL: they are totally different things
<HELLOF> zChris: the separate harddrive would jsut be a separate partition on one harddrive
<arbir> anybody uses AUDACIOUS ?
<graingert> arbir: yes
<J-Unit> arbir, u mean audacity?
<atlef> ghostknife: Preferred Aplications in the system menu
<xomp> remoteCTRL, I'm forced to use ndiswrapper unfortunantley
<zChris> HELLOF: oh , well what you wanna do with it ?
<drfunk_> someone out there who is using hellanzb?
<atlef> *Applications
<zChris> HELLOF: Gparted , check that
<arbir> J-Unit: not audacious..
<graingert> J-Unit: no he means AUDACIOUS
<cvd-pr>  How to minize xchat automatically when open it up?
<HELLOF> zChris: to me, this makes more sense than wasting so many cds to transfering files from XP to Linux
<HELLOF> ok
<J-Unit> o
<arbir> agrees with graingert
<zChris> HELLOF: why not use the child hd in linux and windows?
<remoteCTRL> graingert: i would be interested to learn the difference as i was always using wpa_supplicant?
<a-r0n> can someone help me get x-chat installed?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9813/
<PKsteR> Can some one help me create e "Local Shared folder" that every user in the PC has "FULL Acces to read Writhe and Moddify" please I'v been t6rying to do this for the las 4 days and no success
<a-r0n> im haing dependency issues
<arbir> when i play audacious , then, all my sounds from other apps are hijacked.. anybody has a remedy for this ?
<gord_> HELLOF, err, if its on seperate partition, it will show up like that anyways ;)
<a-r0n> having*
<remoteCTRL> xomp: why is that?
<biouser> anyone able to run tremulous in hardy?
<omer> somebody help me about nvidia on 8.04
<graingert> remoteCTRL: one is a driver wrapper to use windows drivers, the other is to allow you tu use wpa
<biouser> what happened to glimp/opengl changes?
<[T]an1> i am trying out ubuntu server edition. I am trying to enable ufd, but it says that it is not a valid command. i did an apt-get install ufd and it found nothing. any ideas?
<graingert> omer: nvidia works out of the box
<atlef> !nvidia | omer:
<ubottu> omer:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<biouser> my java webapps don't work anymore
<xomp> remoteCTRL, I've spent several months fighting with the so called "native linux prism2 driver" with no luck. I atleast got results with ndiswrapper and my windows driver .inf
<[T]an1> thats why... its ufw. im an idiot!
<biouser> like Oanda FXGame
<ere4si> !info ufd
<ubottu> Package ufd does not exist in hardy
<HELLOF> so, it's possible to make a separate partition on a harddrive that doesn't have an OS on it, only pure data? if so, that would be very great
<ariqs> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb these instructions don't work.
<omer> i tried everything
<biouser> HELLOF, yes, of course
<omer> but still i have the problem
<remoteCTRL> graingert: i have never needed a driver wrapper that uses windows drivers, is that related to certain types of cards or what is the point?
<HELLOF> i wouldn't need to burn all my files to disc when i reformat my os then!
<HELLOF> YES!
<dexter_dad> Hi, I just installed Hardy on my laptop and it doesn't see my DVD burner -- fstab says it's trying to mount it in /dev/scd0, but that device doesn't exist.
<graingert> HELLOF: you can even put swap, or no data at all!
<cpare> jojmoj - it seems that Ubuntu is still seeing the onboard video as well as the nVidia card
<moveax> HELLOF: I'd suggest a second HDD in the PC
<cpare> graingert - my nVIDIA isn working out of the box...
<HELLOF> moveax, don't have one.. if i did, this would be trivial
<moveax> HELLOF: And just mount it when you're in Linux. Ubuntu will do this automatically.
<wabbit> why might gparted gray out the NTFS format?
<graingert> cpare: have you installed the restricted drivers?
<moveax> HELLOF: In that case, modify the LVM and mount your /home on a seperate partition.
<remoteCTRL> xomp: oh ok the purpose is getting mre clear now
<ere4si> cpare: you need to disable the onboard vid in the bios
<[T]an1> is ssh udp only? or is it udp and tcp?
<gord_> HELLOF, gutsy (7.10) and Hardy (8.04) both read/write NTFS and FAT volumes/partitions/"disks" ~~~ yeah "pure data" is what we ALL have on our extra disks . eg: i have 4 metal "hard disks" on my desktop ,machine, with maybe 5 partitions on each, but only 2 OSs
<xomp> remoteCTRL, yeah, only draw back doing it this way is I'm 99% the way to getting it all to work. But for some reason I'm having issues :(
<cookiemonster077> dexter_dad: hardy has caused problems for my dvd as well
<judgepg__> guys, my X1400 ATI graphics flickers on games.  Any thoughts?
<cpare> ere4si - It wont let me, there is no option
<omer> i need help
<moveax> judgepg__: flickers? does the game perform badly?
<wabbit> ﻿judgepg__: what games are you playing?
<judgepg__> moveax, works quite fast, but the screen flickers into black lines
<remoteCTRL> xomp: i see, sorry not to be much of a help but i am not familiar with it..
<gord_> HELLOF: "i wouldn't need to burn all my files to disc when i reformat my os then!" ==>>> well, as long as you have enough space to actually install the new OS, maybe by shrinking a partition or two
<judgepg__> wabbit, for all games - speed is perfect, but flickers with black marks
<ere4si> cpare: you might need to update the bios
<Lynet> omer: What, exactly, doesn't work? And what have you tried so far?
<damntourists> im seriously going to strangle my computer. i cannot, for the life of me, get my radeon x1950 working. i keep getting a blank screen after boot.
<HELLOF> oh gord_, i didn't mean for space, i meant for safekeeping/viruses
<dexter_dad> cookiemonster077: any suggestions?  i need to burn a DVD ...
<wabbit> ﻿judgepg__: dunno, try setting the resolution higher and make sure that the drivers are installed correctly
<cpare> graingert - it isnt asking for them, but I tried (EnvyNG, as well as nvidia ńew driver)
<moveax> HELLOF: Why not BUY a second HDD?
<cpare> ere4si - latest BIOS
<graingert> cpare: what nvidia card you got?
<J-Unit> how do u choose which web browser u want to be the main browser in ubuntu?
<HELLOF> could i get one for dirt cheap?
<judgepg__> wabbit, i used envy to auto-detect, so not sure how much more accurate i could get
<CakeProphet> Is it possible to install Ubntu with a flash drive instead of a live CD, and, if so, how?
<moveax> HELLOF: probably
<CakeProphet> *Ubuntu
<Myrtti> !install | CakeProphet
<ubottu> CakeProphet: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<spenser> Anyone I'd like to get xrandr to work with my ati 7500 machine but i cannot get the ati driver to load
<cookiemonster077> dexter_dad: still working does your dmesg tell you anything
<HELLOF> well i know i could just buy one, but what's the fun in that :D
<a-r0n> ok, its not just x-chat that I cannot install. its almost all packages that wont install...
<moveax> HELLOF: Like, just get a 80gB for downloads and media and junk
<judgepg__> wabbit, resolution is in the native 1650x whatever it is on the dell 6400
<cpare> graingert - e-GeForce 6200 PCI , ddr2, 256
<omer> Lynet: my graphic card is nvidia geforce4 mx 444 and i I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<omer> Everything else upgraded fine, but every time I install the Nvidia drivers (either via Envy or manually) It asks me to restart the machine.
<cpare> graingert - purchased yesterday off the shelf
<graingert>  gnome-default-applications-properties
<wabbit> Can you not format a disk with NTFS in gparted?
<moveax> HELLOF: do you cook all your meals on a camp fire? no, you use the oven or microwave, because they make your life easier.
<dexter_dad> cookiemonster077: no, I grepped for anything resembling it detecting a drive and couldnt find anything
<eboyjr> What does the d mean in drwxr-xr-x ?
<wabbit> ﻿judgepg_: no idea man =\
<graingert> cpare: oh hmm
<remoteCTRL> ﻿damntourists: what resolution is set in /etc/xorg.conf as default and what refresh frequenzy?
<zChris> eboyjr: directory
<omer> Lynet: When I do, they have gone again. (at start up I get the "low graphics, no graphics card detected" spiel)
<dexter_dad> eboyjr: directory
<Myrtti> a-r0n: check which repositories you've got enambled
<gord_> HELLOF: in fact i'd positively encourage you to use a seperate partition for stuff like that, it help organise stuff nicely etc etc etc
<moveax> HELLOF: Buy a second HDD and do the job correctly.
<HELLOF> moveax: good point
<graingert> cpare: what packages have you installed?
<judgepg__> wabbit, no worries - thanks for your help
<eboyjr> dexter_dad, zChris, What other letters might be there?
<chris127> is there a live version of this OS distro?
<a-r0n> Myrtti, where do i chec??
<a-r0n> the package manager?
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out? I need to launch Ubuntu in "rescue" mode. It's step 4 of that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<chris127> if so, which is the live version?
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: no idea...
<Lynet> omer: Can you give me your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<omer> ok
<Myrtti> a-r0n: system - administration - software sources
<paci``> i herd u leik mudkipz
<a-r0n> right now its Universe
<cpare> First I tried the NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver), then I moved to EnvyNG, as it claims to just do it...
<pixelmonkey> I've decided I hate the gnome-panel menu and alacarte.  Buggy and slow.  Does anyone know an alternative which lets you easily place launchers in a "quick launch"-like menu?
<cpare> now my system starts in low video mode
<cpare> and I am not sure how to get out of it
<Fjss> Just installed hardy, how do I get my default keyring to unlock automatically??
<cpare> :)
<Myrtti> a-r0n: you need main, multiverse and universe all enabled
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: go to www.nopaste.org and upload your /etc/X11/xorg.conf then paste the link please
<a-r0n> ok =]
<a-r0n> hope that fixes it
<omer> Lynet: http://rafb.net/p/RLcSFm73.html
<wabbit> Is it possible to format a disk with NTFS in ubuntu? i have gparted but NTFS is greyed out when i partition/format
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: i can't at the moment... typing to you from a different computer.. .i'm reinstalling 8.04 at the moment
<gord_> chris127: the "desktop" cd is the live-cd version with a full installer also
<troxor_> would anyone happen to have a cached page of the rt2x00 hardware list?
<J-Unit> does the xbox 360 wireless pc controller work with ubuntu?
<cpare> graingert - NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver, then EnvyNG
<graingert> cpare: should work fine
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: ok even if your xserver is a mess you don't need to reinstall for that, that is one of the advantages of linux;)
<mulvane> Does ubuntu run on any toasters?
<Lynet> omer: If you go to a console (Ctrl-Alt-F1) and run startx, does X start or does it drop you back to console with an error?
<graingert> cpare: I don't know what the problem is
<spenser> 8.04 does not boot w/ FOSS ati driver have to boot in single user mode of cd then change xorg.conf to use vesa
<paci``> i herd u leik mudkipz
<omer> it drop
<troxor> !factoids
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how I can do step4 of that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: X-server is the thing that produces your graphical output
<a-r0n> ok
<mulvane> I see that netbsd runs on toasters.
<cpare> graingert - I am now booting to low graphics mode
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: yeah, but i've installed too many drivers and crap, i just want to start over fresh... im not losing anything
<judgepg__> wabbit, it appears my games are running without issues when i turn off enhanced desktop effects
<a-r0n> i get an error still
<xomp> great, a /b/tard :/
<pixelmonkey> hmm, I think I found what I'm looking for: quick-lounge-applet
<a-r0n> when i try to install compiz-core
<mulvane> http://www.embeddedarm.com/software/arm-netbsd-toaster.php
<omer> Lynet: it drops
<cpare> graingert - havce you ever seen that?
<wabbit> maybe its a problem with beryl then?
<Lynet> omer: What error message does it give?
<atlef> ldiamond: is that not an option when you boot
<a-r0n> Package compiz-core has no available version, but exists in the database.
<chris127> gord_: so download the desktop cd and boot from it?
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: ok, when you have a fresh install is the screen already blank at that time?
<a-r0n> whats the deal??
<ldiamond> No it isnt
<graingert> cpare: no
<omer> Lynet: sorry i don't remember
<paci``> i herd u leik mudkipz
<a-r0n> I had it installed before on another system
<paci``> i herd u leik mudkipz
<graingert> cpare: does a fresh install work?
<xomp> paci``, i c what u did thar
<omer> Lynet: my problem is exactly same as at this link,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4781611
<wabbit> I do liek mudkipz
<atlef> ldiamond: what do you get then
<cpare> graingert - thats my next stop
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: nope, only when i enable restricted drivers
<gord_> chris127, yes, correct , i suggest hardy, "8.04 desktop"
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: or did that happen after driver experiments? if so what drivers did you install and how?
<dexter_dad> eboyjr:  take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system_permissions - halfway down theres a section on file types
<Myrtti> !offtopic | paci``
<mulvane> HEY!!! Are there any ubuntu supported toasters?!
<ubottu> paci``: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765367
<graingert> we need the xkcd signal rules here | paci``
<cpare> graingert -  however its a bit of a pita
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: ok, sec pls
<Myrtti> mulvane: no
<eboyjr> dexter_dad, Thanks!
<ldiamond> Install, check cd, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<a-r0n> when i try to install compiz-core i get this error: Package compiz-core has no available version, but exists in the database.
<spenser> Why do I have to use the vesa driver w/ ati 7500 on Ubuntu 8.04. FOSS Ati driver works perfectly fine in 7.10
<mulvane> Well, that's dumb.
<a-r0n> anyone have any ideas??
<MadSurfer> How to get the icon "Shared Folder" in the Administration Menu (Hardy)
<mulvane> An obscure OS such as netbsd it supported, but not ubuntu?
<cookiemonster077> dmesg for dvd burner return i/o error logical block ,hdc: tray open. Its not any ideas
<cpare> graingert - as the 64bit cant mount my sata cdrom, so I have to rig a USB converter to it
<cpare> graingert - :)
<J-Unit> there is snes and ps2 emulator for ubuntu but wat about nintendo 64? does any1 no a linux n64 emulator or at least get project 64 to work succesfully?
<atlef> ldiamond: so you do not have ubuntu installed?
<paci``> ubottu, stfu
<paci``> fgt
<mulvane> That's userbase that ubuntu could be capitalizing on
<cpare> graingert - but then it works
<ferfactor> hi i want to improve the volume of my computer i have this sound device: Audio device: ATI Techonologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<graingert> cpare: try sabayon that comes with the drivers installed, if that works then re-install ubuntu
<paci``> fail
<ldiamond> Yes, I have ubuntu installed on the USB Hard disk
<ldiamond> and on my main hard disk
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: i'm tempted to just buy a different video card. i've had nothing but problems with this one. but noone sells agp 8x anymore... at least not locally.
<Ward1983> what is the best way to make a full backup, an image i can place back when needed? it only very occasionally i need to backup
<paci``> why do you guys insist on doing redundant shit
<paci``> seriously
<paci``> like who the fuck makes anohter OS
<gord_> chris127, bear in mind it's slower using a live-cd, and needs more ram than u can normally get away with, but u can temporarily install any/most software from the repositories even when just running a live cd, but just for that session, until you reboot
<FloodBot1> paci``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paci``> for a WM
<cpare> grainget - ok - thanks for the help, I am going to give it a shot
<atlef> ldiamond: so what happens when you boot without the cd
<astro76> Ward1983: partimage is nice, it's on the system rescue cd
<ldiamond> It boots from the first hard disk, but I'm trying to setup the USB Hard disk
<astro76> Ward1983: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ldiamond> I need to follow these steps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811 and im stuck at step 4
<Ward1983> astro76, i installed and tried it, i need to backup over network because my HD is as good as full, but it said i was not in its sudoers list
<ariqs> does anyone here have experience using k9copy in ubuntu gnome?
<ricree> does anyone know where trash is stored when you delete something from nautilus?  I'm trying to free up space, but nautilus hangs whenever I try to open the trash folder
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: that sounds bad, sry but in that case im afraid i can't help either...
<a-r0n> when i try to install compiz-core i get this error: Package compiz-core has no available version, but exists in the database.
<Frozenball> ~/.Trash/
<a-r0n> anyone?
<a-r0n> i cant install ANYTHING
<Frozenball> remember to check /root/.Trash/ too
<a-r0n> basically
<astro76> Ward1983: well that's a livecd you can boot from, which I think is better than imaging a running system
<astro76> Ward1983: and it has network support
<ere4si> ldiamond: what version are you trying to use?
<remoteCTRL> a-r0n: are you still getting that package error?
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: no matter what video card i've had, i've always had problems with ubuntu. i was never able to get it to work right, ever since ubuntu 6.x
<spenser> Ok, anyone know of any issues with a Radeon 7500 and Ubuntu 8.04?
<a-r0n> yes
<unop> a-r0n, try this.  sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install compiz-core
<ldiamond> 8.04
<Ward1983> Astrook will download it, do you know if its large? and can you assist if i run into problems or dont know something? thanx for the link :)
<mulvane> Do you know if I could install ubuntu on any toasters? I really want a cool toaster.
<ere4si> ldiamond: it won't work following that
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: !!! i never had any trouble actually and i have seen alot different hardware, you gotta be quite unlucky so...
<hemelskonijn> my keyboard stopped working after hybernation (need it to enter bios pswd)  please help
<ldiamond> then how do I install ubuntu on my usb hard drive
<atlef> ldiamond: and have you set cd-rom as first device and usb as second boot device in bios
<astro76> Ward1983: < 200MB for the cd, I've used it a couple of times
<Fjss> Can anyone tell me how to automatically unlock my default keyring (for my WLAN password) upon startup??? I just upgraded to hardy
<Ward1983> astro76, nice and small :)
<remoteCTRL> a-r0n: what is the content of the whole error message?
<ldiamond> atlef, yes
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: the only time i was somewhat lucky was with my other laptop... but yeah, every video card i've used gave me trouble. :(
<atlef> ldiamond: then it might be outdated
<nuts> hello I need help with screwed characters since Hardy update
<MachinTrucChose> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<MachinTrucChose> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kronichayz> can somebody help me to get my sound working? lspci detects the controller but the xine and such cannot detect it?
<remoteCTRL> damntourists: i had nvidias i had atis and intels and so far they all worked one way or the other gg*knocking on wood*
<a-r0n> remote
<a-r0n> here is my pastebin
<a-r0n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9813/
<a-r0n> trying to get x-chat installed
<atlef> ldiamond: or you need to read the whole thread if you have not done so
<damntourists> remoteCTRL: yeah i've gone between nvidia and ati... all didn't work. im tempted to throw my computer out the 4th story window.
<MachinTrucChose> if I want to mount my second hard drive on startup, do I create an executable script that does "mount /dev/sda1/ /home/myusername/drive2" and add it to the Startup? Or is there a better way recommended?
<kronichayz> anybody?
<ldiamond> The whole thread... thats several hundread posts
<astro76> MachinTrucChose: you add it to /etc/fstab
<david567> hello
<kronichayz> lsmod
<david567> does anyone know of an app to create a setup/installation file? like setup.exe?
<MachinTrucChose> astro: what's that? I don't see that folder
<dhruva> Hell
<astro76> MachinTrucChose: i'ts a file
<dhruva> hello*
<hemelskonijn> euhm david ... like for what ??
<a-r0n> unop, i think that did the trick
<kronichayz> anybody know the module for X-Fi cards?
<atlef> ldiamond: it may be needed for you to find a solution
<MachinTrucChose> ah, I got it
<astro76> !fstab | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dhruva> I have a small question
<remoteCTRL> a-r0n: is there a special reason why you postet that sources.list? exept for that nearly every source is commented out?
<david567> hemelskonijn: so i can create a setup.exe for windows, but do it under ubuntu
<MachinTrucChose> thanks, I'll use that then
<a-r0n> someone asked me to
<dhruva> hmmm
<cohen> irc://irc.esylum.net
<hemelskonijn> david567 i dun know how to create them on a *nix system
<astro76> david567: for ubuntu you would make a deb package
<david567> anyone know?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<astro76> !packaging | david567
<ubottu> david567: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<dhruva> can anyone help me? I need to know what would be a good download manager utilitiy for ubuntu?
<Pupeno> How can I find out if this computer has an infrared receiver?
<a-r0n> its working now
<a-r0n> unop, thank you
<david567> astro76: i don't need to create a .deb file, but a setup.exe for windows
<spenser> Why is my ATI 7500 not working with Ubuntu hardy when it worked perfectly with gutsy?
<hemelskonijn> ohw and david567 if ya want to make an exe file from a ruby script there is a rb2exe tool
<dhruva> hmmmm
<imaboyo> Pupeno: look on the casing :)
<Phantal> I'm trying to install R's development package 'r-base-dev' in Ubuntu, but it keeps asking me for the cd "Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon - Release i386 (20071016' ... the CD I used to install is at work, is there any way I can get around this?
<dhruva> perhaps I am not in the right place
<pixelmonkey> does anyone know a good alternative to gnome-system-monitor.  I mean something graphical, obviously top is the best alternative.
<a-r0n> remote: should I uncomment anything in my sources list??
<ere4si> pixelmonkey: I use conky
<remoteCTRL> a-r0n: and what exactly happens if you dont type ap-cahce policy but apt-get install? xchat?
<spenser> The FOSS ATI driver causes my screen to shutoff and crashes the whole computer remote ssh sessions do not work
<hemelskonijn> i bet there are simulair tools for python and like many other scripting languages
<atlef> ldiamond: this one is newer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761817
<a-r0n> remote its working now
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me how to make a bootable USB Hard Drive with Ubuntu, Dos, and some more ???
<david567> hemelskonijn: i don't know how to program in ruby...
<Pupeno> imaboyo: there's somenthing that looks like a receiver, of course. I mean, how can I find if it is something I can use from Ubuntu.
<gord_> david567: maybe run an Win32 window installer-creator-type-program under Wine?
<a-r0n> xchat just installed
<hemelskonijn> than what are you programming atm ??
<gord_> !wine | david567
<ubottu> david567: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<atlef> ldiamond: this one is newer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761817
<amirman84> hi, how do i watch a video from my laptop on my TV? i have the Svideo set up where i used to do this in windows but i'm not sure how it will work with ubuntu/ in windows i had to "attach" the tv for it to be recognized as a second desktop, is this possible with ubuntu?
<a-r0n> after i did sudo apptitude update
<daguar> dhruva: sanket?
<remoteCTRL> a-r0n: does that mean problem solved?
<a-r0n> it now works...
<marcel_> I have ntfs-3g installed on my ubuntu machine, but I cannot see my windows prtitions
<spenser> In order to workaround currently I must boot in single user mode force xorg to use the vesa driver by adding it to xorg.conf
<a-r0n> i dont know
<a-r0n> i hope so
<pixelmonkey> ere4si, looks interesting, I'll give it a try.
<FloodBot1> a-r0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<david567> gord_: do you know any?
<remoteCTRL> a-r0n: fine!
<Simonft> spenser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719003
<spenser> thanks
<gord_> david567, err, not off hand (not a windoze guy), but Nullsoft installer rings a bell
<hemelskonijn> i am having some problems on a acer laptop ... the thing went in to hibernation but ever since i lost the use of my keyboard during the bios password stage
<Phantal> I'm trying to install R's development package 'r-base-dev' in Ubuntu, but it keeps asking me for the cd "Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon - Release i386 (20071016' ... the CD I used to install is at work, is there any way I can get around this?
<bigjon32> Hey, could anyone give me a hand with installing lirc/getting my pvr-150's remote working?  i'm following the guide to lirc on dapper on the ubuntu site but i'm running into some errors when i try to make and make all
<spenser> sorry thats not it SimonFT
<gidna> Hi
<Luckrider> does anyone know how to update google earth fromt he terminal?
<marcel_> How can I see my ntfs partition?
<Simonft> spenser: what is the problem?
<gidna> How can I put the barr at the bottom of the screen?
<aR0n_> awesome
<ere4si> Phantal: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and comment the cd
<aR0n_> xchat works!
<graingert> gidna: drag it down
<spenser> Simonft:its an ATI 7500 and im trying to use the FOSS driver like I did in Gusty
<omer> Lynet: how can i fix this problem
<hemelskonijn> marcel_ i geuss a ntfs kernel extention or some
<graingert> aR0n_: no it does not
<gidna> I want the virtual barr
<atlef> gidna: right click choose properties and select bottom
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: what is the output of df in xour commandline?
<amirman84> do any of you have 2 monitors set up in ubuntu? how do you set it up?
<graingert> aR0n_: this is just the error messages you get
<hydrogen> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<aR0n_> ??
<aR0n_> im using it now
<hemelskonijn> i am having some problems on a acer laptop ... the thing went in to hibernation but ever since i lost the use of my keyboard during the bios password stage
<aR0n_> and you tell me its not working?
<spenser> amirman84: use xrandr
<hemelskonijn> any one any adieas ??
<graingert> amirman84: I do, depends on the grphx card
<aR0n_> ur nutz
<hydrogen> !twinview
<aR0n_> :P
<FloodBot1> aR0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcel_> how can I paste it?
<gidna> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=o01m7uLaoHg&feature=related
<Luckrider> Would someone be able to offer some insight on a terminal command so that I may update google earth using the Command line? I don't want to download the new version an have to install it. Any help is appreciated.
<gidna> like that one
<MachinTrucChose> is it possible to have a folder on a partition show its contents as well as the contents of a different folder? Like if I wanted a "Linux-isos" folder, but I ran out of space on the partition, so I created another folder on a different partition and put new isos there, and I want to see ALL the isos when I access the original "Linux-isos" folder
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: www.nopaste.org
<Simonft> spenser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/108527 is this it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 108527 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X freezes when compiz is enabled on ATI X300" [High,Fix released]
<gord_> marcel_: noremally, go to "computer" up at the top bar, and the partitions are listed in nautilus in the left-side panel, normally described by size, click on one, it auto-mounts (using 7.10 or 8.04)
<Myrtti> !paste | marcel_
<ubottu> marcel_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<graingert> Luckrider: did you install from medibuntu?
<Ward1983> astro76, isnt it gonan give me the same error now? that im not in its sudoers list
<SlayerFaith> !simlink
<ubottu> Factoid simlink not found
<Luckrider> um... I think so graingert
<Phantal> ere4si: , thank you, that seems to have resolved the problem :)
<amirman84> graingert: i have an ati mobility radeon x1400, it has that ability and i have the proprietary drivers for it, i just don't know what to do after plugging in the s-video cable
<atlef> gidna: awn i think it's called
<spenser> simonft:  nope it actual freezes before gdm starts on the livecd
<ere4si> Phantal: np :)
<Cpudan80> !ln | SlayerFaith
<ubottu> SlayerFaith: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Simonft> spenser: no idea, try asking again
<feti> does Kate have a ~ plugin directory where i can place my custom .so file, or do i need to put i in /usr/share somewhere?
<graingert> amirman84: not sure about s-video or ati, im an nvidia dvi man
<spenser> simonft:  ok
<spenser> simonft: thanks for the help though
<[T]an1> ok, trying to get webmin running. I have it all installed, but i get the following message when i go to the link:
<[T]an1> This web server is running in SSL mode. Try the URL https://192.168.1.101:10000/ instead.
<gidna> How can I insert it?
<aR0n_> love this channel
<[T]an1> and when i click on that I get a page not found
<amirman84> gaingert: well, how did you set it up? is there a dialogue menu in ubuntu somewhere?
<ere4si> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hemelskonijn> any one in here that knows any reason why a laptop keyboard would stop working after hybrenation ?... and for that mather how to get it to work again ??
<aR0n_> always find the answer im looking for
<Phantal> is there a linux tool for connecting to a remote machine accepting remote desktop connections?
<[T]an1> err... sorry
<aR0n_> thanks guys!
<[T]an1> i get an invalid cert error
<Pupeno> Is there some way to output on a terminal the input of the infrared receiver?
<[T]an1> how do i fix that?
<spenser> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<remoteCTRL> !ebox > remoteCTRL
<ere4si> Phantal: vnc or ssh
<hemelskonijn> how to get my keyboard working again
<bigjon32> hey so i'm getting this error "implicit declaration of function 'DECLARE_MUTEX_LOCKED'" after i run config on lirc then try to make
<atlef> gidna: open synaptic and search for awn
<Phantal> ere4si: , i know I could use vnc, but suppose I don't have control of the remote machine to be installing vnc
<jrib> a-r0n: all sorted?
<Simonft> bigjon32: try googling the exact error
<ldiamond> How do I "Rescue a broken system" with the install CD?
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: are you there?
<penetrarthur> hi, where to get a name of partition where windows is locted to edit grub config ?
<hemelskonijn> i cant ope anything since the machine is stuck at the bios pasword prompt
<MachinTrucChose> !permissions
<atlef> ldiamond: did you read the newer post?
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<amirman84> WELL I GUESS I'M GOING BACK TO WINDOWS!!! hahaha just kidding :)
<ere4si> Phantal: you would need to know if it runs vnc server or ssh server or whatever
<bruenig> not like there is any difference in windows
<ldiamond> atlef, yes, and it says "Rescue a broken system", which I do not see
<hemelskonijn> windows wont kill me keyboard
<achandrashekar> hello..ive been fighting a strange 8.04 acpi issue. When plugging in power to my laptop on boot, i recieve an acpi error and not boot. How do I fix this?
<Phantal> ere4si: , in this case, i have direct access to the machine, it's just windows xp listening for remote desktop connections
<amirman84> bruenig: it depends on what you're looking for
<remoteCTRL> ldiamond: which does in most cases spoil more then help:P
<diana_> I want to add a printer that is attached to my Hardy desktop, it works fine with the desktop. I'm on the same LAN with a hardy laptop..and I want to add the printer from here.
<fyrmedic> I want to change one of my computers from kubuntu to ubuntu. Is there an easy way to do it in CLI
<diana_> anyone have a link from ubotu or anything that I can read
<bruenig> right, well the ability to control your system is nonexistent in both
<bvidinli> hi
<ere4si> Phantal: sorry - don't know windows at all
<marcel_> I am trying to paste
<bvidinli> is there anybody who used mythbuntu
<prince_jammys> fyrmedic: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bvidinli> ?
<sebsebseb> fyrmedic:  you can have both Kubuntu and Ubuntu installed.
<threeseas> fyrmedic: use a text editor and remove the "k"
<amirman84> bruenig: the ability to configure it is vastly different
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: whats the problem?
<Simonft> bvidinli: do you have question?
<hemelskonijn> achandrashekar be glad you dont have a bios pasword set otherwise you would be screwed like me
<spenser> bvidinli: yea i use it alot
<gord_> Phantal: aha, the target machine runs XP? use gnome-rdp, or similar
<bigjon32> simonft:  yeah i've done that, from what i can tell it's some sort of conflict between the kernel and the lirc version but i don't really know where to go from here
<atlef> ldiamond: do you have the alternate cd?
<fyrmedic> sebsebseb: I don't think I want both installed. I thought I would do a dist-upgrade but to ubuntu
<fredl> how can I rollback the upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04?
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: just hiold your left mouse pressed while you roll over the text then change into the browser window and press your middle mouse
<Simonft> bigjon32: lol, I forgot your original question
<ldiamond> ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso is what I have
<sebsebseb> fyrmedic:  maybe your using some KDE apps that you don't relize are KDE apps, and so would want in Ubuntu
<Millertime_018> hey i have two boot paths of the same operating system showing on start up, does anyone know whats wrong?
<Millertime_018> they are both ubuntu
<Simonft> ﻿fredl: that's the latest versoin
<gord_> Phantal: there's one installed by default in hardy, i forget the name though, sorry. i run fluxbox
<prince_jammys> !puregnome | fyrmedic
<ubottu> fyrmedic: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<atlef> ldiamond: then get the alternate one
<fyrmedic> prince_jammys; thanks
<sebsebseb> fyrmedic:  yes the stuff for running those KDE apps could be on it's own without  KDE GUI itself.  however if something later on goes wrong with Ubuntu,  then at least you culd open up Kubuntu
<hemelskonijn> any opne any idea on how to type in the BIOS password when your laptop keyboard does'nt work ??
<bigjon32> simonft: having trouble with lirc, i think i may have stumbled up something though, think the guide might be kind of out of date
<fredl> Simonft, yeah but I want to roll back as some stupid has apparently decided to include beta software into the release again.
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: thoe are either the normal startup and recovery mode or you have two digfferent kernels installed
<dexter_dad> Hi, I just installed Hardy on my laptop and it doesn't see my DVD burner -- fstab says it's trying to mount it in /dev/scd0, but that device doesn't exist.
<ipei> Hi guys... Can someone please help me with setting up twinview on Ubuntu 8.04? I can only set my second screen, a CRT monitor to 640x480... :(
<atlef> ldiamond: it says so in the thread
<ldiamond> but what is the alternate CD?
<punzada> anyone else have a noticibly higher and/or more erratic cpu usage since upgrading to hardy?
<punzada> ;x
<sebsebseb> fhrmedic:  yes if you got the hard disk space might as well have both, since having the other one could become useful later on
<gord_> Phantal: fastest way to find if not seen in menu is use synaptic to search for "RDP"
<prince_jammys> !alternate | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<marcel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9831/plain/
<spenser> ipei: are you using nvidia driver?
<achandrashekar> hemelskomnijn: yeah...this is weird though and ive been told there is an acpi=force open but not sure where to addthat
<marcel_> can you read that?
<fredl> I find adding beta opensource nvidia drivers like with the last release kinda so so, but to install the beta version of Firefox along with the release is just plain f'ing stupid.
<atlef> !alternate | ldiamond:
<ubottu> ldiamond:: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ipei> spenser: Yes, I'm... For a 8800GTX card...
 * Pelo is realy disapointed, 18 months + without a clean install 
<hemelskonijn> achandrashekar some where in your boot loader
<rignes> Hello there.
<spenser> ipei:use there configuration tool.  It's actually really good
<diana_> !printing | diana_
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: well there's two that say ubuntu (normal) and two that say ubuntu (safe mode)
<hemelskonijn> got to use like an optioon
<ger> best pach for kernel ?!!
<electronplusplu> Ubuntu Rocks!!!!!
<ipei> spenser: I'm trying, but I can only set the MAX res to 640x480 on the second screen... THats the problem :)
<Luckrider> how do I install the google earth .bin fil?
<spenser> ipei: i think you just apt-get install nvidia-settings
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: yes i can thre is no hint that thtre is another disk arround
<Luckrider> *file
<hemelskonijn> i would try it for youn if i could boot past the bios pasword wich IS SCREWED BECAUE OF UBUNTU8.04
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: well there you go
<achandrashekar> diana_:i believe and install of cups-server is what you are looking for.. a netstat-ln | more and looking to see if the system is listening on port 631 will tell you if you can even accept connections.
<ger> best patch for kernel ?!!
<kronichay1> Is that X-FI supported?
<spenser> ipei:  is it loaded
<kronichay1> the*
<Jeffreyf> Hi.  Trying to copy a 367MB file from my desktop to a windows machine.....File starts copying OK and times out about 2 minutes later.  Any ideas
<prince_jammys> !googleearth | Luckrider
<ubottu> Luckrider: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<fredl> electronplusplu, oh yeah? just wait until your beta firefox release included in Ubuntu doesn't work properly on your electronic banking site.
<rignes> In hardy I've noticed that nothing I put in my rc.local file actually runs.  Anyone else seeing this?
<hemelskonijn> and grrr not even a reply pisses me ioff
<spenser> ipei: is the nvidia driver loaded
<critt> Installed Ubuntu 8.04. Emerald theme manager import theme and select it. but nothing changes. Any Ideas why?
<gord_> Phantal, look for Vinagre client, it talks to XP RDP also, so i'm told
<Luckrider> thanks prince_jammys
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.list to change what you see during boot
<marcel_> I have Ubuntu 8.04, I can open My computer, I can see windows networks, but I cannot open it, it seems, there is nothing inside. How can I access my windows partition - I use Vm ware
<ipei> spenser: Yeah, it is...
<achandrashekar> anyone how to add the acpi=force to boot?
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: how do i do that?
<Luckrider> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fa> use the forums guys
<remoteCTRL> marcel_: you have ubuntu running in vm ware  or windows?
<prince_jammys> Luckrider: i think there's directions at the medibuntu site
<spenser> ipei;  are you using displayconfig-gtk or nvidia-settings to configure your screens?
<marcel_> VmWare
<ere4si> who are the forum guys Fa ?
<fredl> hemelskonijn, Ubuntu messed up your BIOS password?!?! LOL
<Luckrider> ok, thanks prince_jammys
<Fa> lol who
<ipei> spenser: nvidia-settings
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<hemelskonijn> no it messed up my keyboard prick learn to read
<Fa> :P
<fredl> hemelskonijn, how could that happen? are you sure that's what Ubuntu did?
<omer> somebody help me i upgrade my ubuntu to 8.04 but my graphic card(nvidia) doesn't work
<hemelskonijn> yeps i am
<marcel_> main OS is XP, and inside, I have VMware and 8.04
<hemelskonijn> it was killed after hybernation
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: if i erase or delete from it what will happen? can i damage the system?
<hemelskonijn> saw more poeple describe the same problem
<rignes> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<hemelskonijn> no solution though
<spenser> ipei:  in nvidia settings are you allowed to select the resolution you want?
<spenser> ipei:  or is there no option
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: there are sections in that file that "make" the boottime entries, some of the text in there resembles of course what you see during boottime, so just erase that or uncomment it by putting # at the beginning of the lines that you want disabled
<fredl> hemelskonijn, ah.
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: be sure to always uncomment the whole block!
<ger> best patch for kernel ?!!
<fredl> hemelskonijn, ff keyboard van de buren lenen dan, of IBM bellen.
<ipei> spenser: Just on the #1 monitor... Up to native, but not on the second... (Trying to do TwinView btw)
<Millertime_018> remoteCRTL: do you want me to pastebin what i see?
<rignes> Fa: Are you saying I should check the forums for my rc.local problem?
<wubrgamer> does anyone use gnucash?
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: it wont take much of your time
<hemelskonijn> fredl i wish that would work ... its a laptop and well usb wont work till after i typed in the pass
<Fa> yes sir
<remoteCTRL> Millertime, yes you can but you can paste the file on www.nopaste.org and i will paste you back the corrected version
<Jeffreyf> ﻿Hi.  Trying to copy a 367MB file from my desktop to a windows machine.....File starts copying OK and times out about 2 minutes later.  Any ideas
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: its very noticable even i think i know whats wront
<fredl> hemelskonijn, *ouch*
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: thanx!
<bigjon32> alright, so using kernel 2.6.24-16 and lirc 0.8.2 i'm still running into the error "implicit declaration of function 'DECLARE_MUTEX_LOCKED'" when i try to make, everything i've found on google has said that it should work as far as i can tell
<critt> Installed Ubuntu 8.04. Emerald theme manager import theme and select it. but nothing changes. Any Ideas why?
<matthew_> how do I use something other than vim to edit my sudoers file, cuz vim is really confusing me
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: no problem there!
<spenser> ipei: right now you have one screen at the resolution and one at the wrong in twin view is that correct?
<crdlb> critt: because you didn't switch from gtk-window-decorator to emerald?
<prince_jammys> matthew_: use the visudo program
<spenser> ipei: right resolution
<ipei> spenser: Yeah, correct... :)
<matthew_> visudo uses vim by default, how can I change that?
<hemelskonijn> so as far as i can c there are two ways to go for me ... 1 loose the pass some how ... or 2 get me keyboard to work
<hemelskonijn> both seem impossible any idea is welcome
<critt> crdlb: How do I do that?
<spenser> ipei:  ok hmm...
<ipei> spenser: (Yeah, the LCD monitor is ok. But not the CRT one...)
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: its http://www.nopaste.org/p/artmBfTvu      and do you think you can remove the thing that makes it say vista (longhorn) as well without hurting anything
<dhruva> Hi People
<crdlb> critt: ccsm > Window Decoration > Command: emerald --replace
<fredl> hemelskonijn, with older systems, not laptops though, you could sometimes lose the password by resetting the BIOS with a jumper.
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: sure i can
<spenser> ipei:  have you tried using xrandr to adjust that second screenm
<spenser> ?
<atlef> ldiamond: are you downloading the alternate cd?
<hemelskonijn> tried that alreadya nd thoug me settings are flushed the pass is still there
<ipei> spenser:  No... Whats that? I can try to use it...
<jimba> my system is completey unstable. the letters are not inserted. i need to wait one second before each press in the keyboards. other times its start to write indefinetelly. and my crtl and hift keys are mad. anyknow bug? i am using compiz and amd64
<blah561> Why does this happen to me?  Every once in a while, when I open an application, they do not fully load, and I must "force quit" them.  This happens for every application.  I need to "power off," as the "Shutdown" menu does not open, as well.
<cvd-pr> what is the command to 3d gears?
<hemelskonijn> and ... sadly so is my keboard err
<MachinTrucChose> which smb.conf should I edit? The one in /usr/share/samba, or the one in /etc/samba ?
<kcox> Hello. How can I carry /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2 ? http://rafb.net/p/s9QT2889.html
<spenser> ipei: im gonna be right back while i get the command
<ere4si> cvd-pr: glxgears
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: want me to remove all the older kernel versions too?
<ipei> spenser:  Ok... :)
<fredl> hemelskonijn, what kind of laptop is it? maybe you could call their support helpdesk and bring it in for service. They all have their backdoor BIOS pwd's anyway.
<blah561> Any ideas why?
<hemelskonijn> lol i got the backdoor passes ... but i cant ype them in !!
<hemelskonijn> lol
<fredl> heh
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: i saw that it had ubuntu on there twice and wanted to have one of them removed, i didnt know that one was old. yea do it
<omer> i need help ,i upgrade my ubuntu to 8.04 but my graphic card(nvidia) doesn't work
<hemelskonijn> why is it so hard to explain some so simple ?? :D
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: k, sec
<fredl> hemelskonijn, disconnect the battery that makes the BIOS remember stuff?
<hemelskonijn> i did ... not much difference
<luser> anyone know how to make amule search for more results like emule does
<luser> ?
<cvd-pr> omer,  i deleted all the xorg.conf then put the 8.04 cd , select recovery and repair the xorg
<hemelskonijn> still keyboard wont work and well pass is still there
<fredl> Hmmm...
<critt> crdlb: compizconfig-settings-manager was not installed when the 8.04 upgrade took place
<kcox> again... How can I carry /dev/sda1 to /dev/sda2 ? http://rafb.net/p/s9QT2889.html ?
<bigjon32> using kernel 2.6.24-16 and lirc 0.8.2 i'm running into the error "implicit declaration of function 'DECLARE_MUTEX_LOCKED'" when i try to make, tried googling and couldn't find anything
<prince_jammys> matthew_: try the following: sudo bash -c 'EDITOR=nano visudo'
<fredl> hemelskonijn, koppig moederbordje :P
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: is that all you have to do, is delete the old entries?
<hemelskonijn> might wanna jumpstart the thing though there are some (more than i like) risks
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: http://www.nopaste.org/p/aLzlLa8vw
<remoteCTRL> there  you go
<omer> cvd-pr: i don't have rescue cd,i upgrade from 7.10
<crdlb> critt: right, it's in universe, just like emerald
<hemelskonijn> fredl koop nooit een acer
<hemelskonijn> laptop that is
<Owner_> hey can someone help me with my wireless on ubuntu?
<rignes> Would someone be willing to put something in their rc.local on a stock hardy system and see if it actually runs on start up as it should?
 * fredl looks at the Acer on his desk....
<cvd-pr> omer,  bajalo
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: thanx!!
<critt> have it installed now gonna try it
<critt>  ty
<ervis> best patch for kernel ?!!
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: deleting is always a bad idea unless you know how to restor it in case you might need it again, uncommenting is better which i did
<cybojanek> Hi. Does anyone know how to setup 7.1 speaker upmix?
<Ward1983> astro76, i cannot boot form cd, i have no internal drive and the externam wont
<fredl> hemelskonijn, well, I had this Acer issue with trying to upgrade the BIOS :P
<cybojanek> Hi. Does anyone know how to setup 7.1 speaker upmix?
<Ward1983> astro76, wont #@$#@$@#$ boot
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: glad i could help
<cvd-pr> omer,  thats how i doit sorry
<fredl> hemelskonijn, still haven't figured that one out.
<greenleaf> I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy yesterday, and now I can't seem to play mp3 files anymore.  I appear to still have everything installed needed to play them, but neither Banshee nor Rhytmbox will play them.  Is there something I need to install post-upgrade to get this functionality back?
<omer> cvd-pr: ok,thank you :(
<cybojanek> Hi. Does anyone know how to setup 7.1 speaker upmix?
<fredl> hemelskonijn, somehow you need to boot up from a DOS floppy to install the BIOS upgrade.
<abourlac> hello
<fredl> hemelskonijn, except... the laptop doesn't have a floppy drive.
<atlef> ervis: please elaborate
<cvd-pr> 64bit users = why this dont work....
<remoteCTRL> greenleaf:  go to your soundsettings and change the output device to pulseaudio
<hemelskonijn> good thinking fredl ... and well it would ahve been a way out though is doesnt seem to boot the bios upgrade diskette and since i dont have a password i have to do it blind (bios safety repair system)
<abourlac> como te va ?
<matt___> what is an ftp server i can install here to allow myself to connect to remotely?
<prince_jammys> matthew_: or even this: EDITOR=nano sudo visudo
<cvd-pr> abourlac,  q pasa?
<hemelskonijn> i have a usb floppy drive and a diskettw wif a valid bios .. it spins the disk and than dies
<fredl> hemelskonijn, so I figured let's boot from the CD, then you get into all sorts of hellish 'either burn a floppy image to CD but the floppy image is too small to hold the BIOS updates, never mind that the friggen CD has MUCH more space on it'
<Owner_> i have 8.04 and am using intel 3945 card and cant get connected
<remoteCTRL> !spanish abourlac
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Owner_> can anyone help?
<remoteCTRL> haha
<Ward1983> is it possible to make a backup of my entire system, when it is running, without a live bootcd, onto my OTHER computer over the NETWORK?
<gord_> hemelskonijn, sounds a bad problem, all i can suggest is google for something like "debug serial 232 post" or something and hope that a serial-console hardware-debugger-dongle can help or similar, i assume there is no PS2 keyboard socket? only usb, but dont work until un-passwdd?
<ere4si> !ftp | matt___
<ubottu> matt___: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<monkeydonut> ciao
<tof> why your hostname is display when you join the forum ? it's not a security problem ? sorry for this question i'm a noobs :)
<Darb> quit
<spenser> ipei: ok run xrandr in a console and pase it in a pastebin
<Fa> tof get a cloak
<matt___> ere4si: hmmm...server, not client
<cvd-pr> this is the year of linux desktop
<hemelskonijn> fredl i cant boot a cd since i cant type anything when it asks for my password
<fredl> hemelskonijn, you have a BIOS upgrade diskette?!?!
<Fa> you can go to #defocus to ask for a cloak
<hemelskonijn> yeps ... had some bios problems before
<Cpudan80> Fa: Should go to #freenode
<fredl> hemelskonijn, Aspire 9420 by any chance?
<hemelskonijn> i have that one to
<Fa> lol
<ipei> spenser: Sorry my newbieism but - pastebin? ^
<hemelskonijn>  though for a client
<prince_jammys> !paste | ipei
<ubottu> ipei: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fredl> you have a BIOS upgrade floppy for that?!
<gord_> hemelskonijn, fredl, hey good idea maybe auto-loads the bios (some old compaq like that) and overwrite the cmos. even try same verion as now might auto-blank it?
<spenser> ipei: ill admit i dont know how to do it
<ipei> spenser: Ok
<ipei> prince_jammys: THanks...
<hemelskonijn> gord_ would work for me though the pass still kills it
<hemelskonijn> yeps fredl
<tof> Fa: thanks :)
<fredl> gord_, hemelskonijn well I need to BIOS upgrade coz my BIOS has a bug when you put 4GB in the laptop.
<hemelskonijn> getting the floppy is no problem ...
<ipei> spenser: Brb then...
<Fa> yw sir
<rignes> No offense meant, but has anyone even registerd that I have been asking a question?  I know support is free and I'm not entitled to anything but at least a, "Sorry, Can we try and answer that later?  We are super busy help this other guy." would be nice.
<fredl> hemelskonijn, how did you get it then?
<hemelskonijn> fredl ... never change a running system :D
<ipei> spenser: Ok, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9840/
<yell0w> hey guys, how do you prevent your shell account from being pried at ? chmod home folder 700 ?
<atlef> !patience | rignes:
<ubottu> rignes:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hemelskonijn> i worked a lot wif acer
<greenleaf> remoteCTRL, that didn't fix it.  And I just realized I have no sound at all
<fredl> hemelskonijn, can you dcc me the BIOS upgrade image?
<fredl> hemelskonijn, which BIOS version is it for?
<Fa> go to forums if you need help
<rignes> atlef: Thanks.  Now I feel I've been noticed.  I'll wait.
<Cpudan80> yell0w: Chmoding your home folder to 700 makes it readable only by you (and root)
<hemelskonijn> umc fiel you mean ... please send me more specs fredl
<remoteCTRL> greenleaf: what does lsmod | grep snd return?
<spenser> ipei:  ok thats a weird response
<yell0w> Cpudan80: so that's it ?
<rignes> Fa I've checked the forums.  I alwasy check those first.
<spenser> ipei:  shoot i have no clue
<taidaishar> does anyone know why internet wouldn't work even when hardwired to the modem?
<ipei> spenser: Ok...
<atlef> rignes: just repeat your question now and then.
<Cpudan80> yell0w: Im not sure I really understand your question -- but yes -- that's all you have to do
<yell0w> Cpudan80: anything else i need to do ?
<ipei> spenser: Maybe because I played around with the confs while I didn't know how to fix it...
<kazol> What is the command for the "connect to server" app?
<yell0w> Cpudan80: to keep my stuff from being pried into ?
<rignes> atlef: Ok.
<Cpudan80> yell0w: Be aware that root (sudo) is exempt from permission checks
<yell0w> Cpudan80: just other users :)
<gidna> Hi
<greenleaf> remoteCTRL, it returns a bunch of stuff.  Anything in particular I should be looking for?
<blah569> How do you use the "make install?"  I always follow the instructions of the applications, but terminal always enscribes "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Cpudan80> yell0w: Yes... but if anyone else on your computer can sudo --- they can view your stuff
<bigjon32> how do i install .diff.gz's?
<Fa> i couldn't install firefox addons without using sudo
<gidna> I've installed awn but when I try to open it doesn't appear..
<remoteCTRL> greenleaf: pastebin the stuff please
<yell0w> Cpudan80: chmod -R is overshot in this case then right ?
<ere4si> !build-essential | blah569
<ubottu> blah569: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<matthew_> hmm: www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: killall gives a prase error
<matthew_> in sudoers
<taidaishar> does anyone know why internet wouldn't work even when hardwired in 8.04?
<Cpudan80> yell0w: Here's the exact command
<yell0w> Cpudan80: yes of course sudo is root
<blah569> Thanks.
<arbir> how can i install an emerald theme ?
<kazol> What is the command for the "connect to server" app?
<Cpudan80> yell0w: cd /home/; chmod 700 yourUserNameHere
<arbir> i have emerald manager running.. i have also chosen a new theme.. but nothing happens
<ere4si> matthew_: sudoers is for commands not files
<remoteCTRL> !themes arbir
<ubottu> Factoid themes arbir not found
<wabkia> any samba gurus in here?
<yell0w> kazol: ssh -p port username@host
<arbir> remoteCTRL: whats that
<matthew_> ere4si: killall is a command...
<blankhead> hello im using a remote terminal client...when i transmission whatever.torrent on the client pc it downloads via transmission however on the remote terminal it says **message: cannot open display: anyone know how i could have my pc download it via transmission via my remote terminal
<mario1978> Kann mir jemand helfen? bekomme bei amsn beim audioassistenten nur ein schwarzes bild bei meiner cam
<gidna> I can't open awn
<kazol> yello0w: I'm interested in ftp...
<remoteCTRL> arbir: i wanted to see what ubotu had to say about themes but i guess i did something wrong...
<matthew_> ere4si: and www-data is a user
<ere4si> matthew_: then is www.data a user?
<stdin> remoteCTRL: !factoid | user
<ere4si> k
<remoteCTRL> stdin: ah here we go thanks
<ryan-c> Is there a simple way to tweak my refresh rate?  I don't want to hack custom modelines today.
<matthew_> ere4si: I get it as a response from whoami for my webserver
<remoteCTRL> !themes | arbir
<ubottu> arbir: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arbir> remoteCTRL: i have a complete directory with a lot of things like icons, buttons etc etc
<wabkia> i added a second hard drive and its mounted n everything but i can no longer connect to my box using samba. hostname etc evertying is fine. using ssh etc, its saying permission denied. here is my config. everything should be default. http://pastebin.com/d2b6a384
<chricola> remoteCTRL: you were dead on, i can't thank you enough
<gord_> blankhead: what OS are u using locally?
<blankhead> im using ubuntu
<blankhead> gord_:and my remote terminal is a sidekick 3 telephone from tmobile
<arbir> remoteCTRL: i have a theme downloaded but how do i install it ? its a huge 56mb zip file
<remoteCTRL> chricola: im not quite sure at the moment about what?
<chricola> remoteCTRL: oops, my nick's different, but I had the seg faults with the southbridge and the RAM
<ere4si> matthew_: you need the path to the command e.g /usr/bin/killall if that is where it is
<gord_> blankhead: aha, hmmmm, err, gord steps back looking lost   :)
<remoteCTRL> arbir: in that case unzip it and look out for the readme file
<rignes> In hardy I've noticed that nothing I put in my rc.local file actually runs.  I have all the edits in rc.local above exit 0 and running sudo /etc/inid/rc.local start works fine.  It just doesn't run at boot.  Anyone else seeing this?
<remoteCTRL> chricola: ah very well, did you eliminate the broken ram stone?
<chricola> remoteCTRL: as soon as I pulled two of the four stone, i did an install and smooth sailing
<arbir> its in spanish remoteCTRL :-)
<bigjon32> how can i unzip .diff.gz files?
<remoteCTRL> arbir: en este caso lo dissiento XD
<yell0w> rignes: try update-rc.conf
<gord_> rignes:, thinkng on it now...
<ere4si> rignes: is there a link from rc.local to rc2.d?
<remoteCTRL> chricola: fine!:)
<arbir> remoteCTRL: que ? no se.... espaniol
<chricola> remoteCTRL: i guess i did, can't believe it was that simple - i've spent days on google trying to figure out
<gord_> rignes: yeah u updated it after changes?
<rignes> ere4si: Let me verify.
<arbir> remoteCTRL: thas about as much spanish i can speak
<gorgapor> i've got the error message "Error activating XKB configuration". looking on the forums, this seems to be a common problem, but there wasn't a solution posted.
<chricola> remoteCTRL: lack of experience here, but thanks tons
<rignes> gord_: I have to update something after adding lines to rc.local?
<remoteCTRL> chricola: i just wanted to say comes time comes experience, hehe
<blankhead> i have a sidekick 3 with a terminal application that will let me access my ubuntu pc via ssh...i can connect to my pc...i could view txt files and see my directories even eject my cdrom but i want to download torrents...i downloaded the torrents via the sidekick onto my pc but now i want a bittorrent application to download them...when im on my pc i use transmission mytorrent.torrent and transmission opens up and starts the downloadin
<blankhead> g process but when i do it on my sidekick it says **message: cannot open display
<arbir> remoteCTRL: this ii what it says  -
<arbir> Telecharger L option pour modifier son Grub(page de demarage):
<arbir>  apt://startupmanager
<remoteCTRL> arbir: that makes two of us
<wabkia> (arbir): i need your help again :P
<wabkia> arbir:i added a second hard drive and its mounted n everything but i can no longer connect to my box using samba. hostname etc evertying is fine. using ssh etc, its saying permission denied. here is my config. everything should be default. http://pastebin.com/d2b6a384
<rignes> ere4si: Yup, there's a symlink to it in rc2.d
<arbir> wabkia: ask
<gidna> I have this problem http://rafb.net/p/j9wqhc12.html
<chricola> remoteCTRL: saved my life
<ere4si> rignes: start with an s or k?
<remoteCTRL> arbir: well doesnt matter that we both dont speak spanish as it is french gg
<wabkia> (arbir): this time i cant even see the folders
<blankhead> gord_:i have a sidekick 3 with a terminal application that will let me access my ubuntu pc via ssh...i can connect to my pc...i could view txt files and see my directories even eject my cdrom but i want to download torrents...i downloaded the torrents via the sidekick onto my pc but now i want a bittorrent application to download them...when im on my pc i use transmission mytorrent.torrent and transmission opens up and starts the down
<blankhead> loadin
<blankhead> <blankhead> g process but when i do it on my sidekick it says **message: cannot open display
<rignes> ere4si: S99 so it shoudl be starting.
<arbir> wabkia you will have to wait .. i am trying to figure out something...
<remoteCTRL> chricola: hehe always glad to help
<wabkia> (arbir): no prob man
<arbir> wabkia: is ur samba deamon running ?
<remoteCTRL> arbir: have a try on emerald-theme-manager
<ere4si> rignes: what are the permissions for it?
<gord_> rignes: err, rusty here, but dont u have to do sudo update-rc.d? or something? or ami overtired here?
<hemelskonijn> can some one describe to me what exactly happens when a machine goes in to hybernation ??
<rignes> yell0w: What is this update-rc.conf you mention?
<arbir> remoteCTRL: emerald theme mgr is open.. and i even selected one theme, but nothing happens
<remoteCTRL> arbir: but seriously do you want french menu buttons?;)
<localgod11> Ever since I installed Nvidia controls my box freezes up
<Simonft> hemelskonijn: the memory is saved to the hard drive and it is shut down
<rignes> gord_: I've never had to do tosmething like that before, in other distros or in gutsy, but I'll try.
<arbir> remoteCTRL: no no no ... i am dead as it is.... configuring my desktop GUI takes for ever
<yell0w> rignes: it's update-rc.d actually
<gord_> rignes, hmm, yeah i not sure if I've  made that up myself, might be worth a google lol
<yell0w> rignes: put your shell script into /etc/init.d then sudo update-rc.d scriptname
<remoteCTRL> arbir: if you do it with love it does:)
<localgod11> I am trying to get Twinview working anyone have any experience?
<arbir> remoteCTRL: i am doing it with lots of love :-)
<remoteCTRL> arbir: then take your time gg
<yell0w> rignes: that puts your scriptname into boot sequence
<DanaG> WTF?  Something just randomly played the login sound on my built-in sound card!
<rignes> yell0w: I'm not understading why I need to run that though.  Shouldn't it already be running rc.local on boot?  And thus just run the lines that I put in automatically like it did in Gutsy?
<arbir> remoteCTRL: i started up emerald theme manager.. i imported a emerald theme and now i dont know how to use it...
<DanaG> Loudly.
<blankhead> anyone know how to download torrents via shell/terminal???
<yell0w> rignes: oh just an alternative
<rignes> yell0w: It's just rc.local and it already has a symlink in rc2.d.  I clearly must not be getting something.
<pop> hello
<hemelskonijn> localgod11 is there anything permantently changed when you go in to hybernation ??
<John_S> For anyone using ndiswrapper for their wireless, can you change your MTU? Does ndiswrapper support changing MTU, and its determined by your whether your Windows driver supports it, or is it simply not supported?
<rignes> yell0w: Oh, ok.  I think I get waht you  were trying to say..
<hemelskonijn> and are like keyboard and mouse shut down ?
<gorgapor> i've got the error message "Error activating XKB configuration", and my dvorak layout won't work
<localgod11> hemelskonijn: what?
<rignes> As in make anothe script and add that using update-rc.d.
<rignes> That's a possability.
<remoteCTRL> arbir: to me honest i dont know either
<rignes> for a work around anyway.
<gord_> blankhead: well, i think i get you, u want a BT clint for your fone, but i think its best to just down-torrent it to the PC then SSH it across to the fone, using scp or sftp etc
<pop> is the webcam detected aund installed automatically , under linux  ?
<wabkia> (arbir): dunno i dont know the command, let me check
<hemelskonijn> laptop goes in to hybernation and when it com4es back my keyboard wont work
<remoteCTRL> arbir: i basically use metacities
<arbir> wabkia: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<hemelskonijn> at least not during the bios pasword post
<arbir> remoteCTRL:what is metacities
<rignes> Would someone be willing to try adding a line to their rc.local and see if it runs on boot in a stock hardy system?  It would really make me feel less crazy if someone else could replicate the problem.
<hemelskonijn> wich sucks since i have a bios boot pasword
<ipei> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jason_> ubuntu wouldn't recoggnize my cd drive. is there anything i need to install to make it works?
<remoteCTRL> metacity is the default windowdecorator of gnome
<wabkia> (arbir): oh yeah, theyre running lol, im getting an access denied error :(
<blankhead> gord_: nah i dont want a bt client for my phone...i just want to give the command to my pc to start downloading it for itself and check out the process and stuff when i get home
<_sp8472_> Hi. Since Hardy, I seem to the problem that windows maximize themselves when I drag them to the top of the screen ... very strange and very annoying
<_sp8472_> any pointers, anyone?
<arbir> wabkia: do a ps -ef and see if smbd is there
<Signil> hi.. does hardy autom. detect other partitions?
<hemelskonijn> any one know how to type when your internal keyboard goes to the ethernal typing grounds ??
<remoteCTRL> Signil: basically even windows partitions, yes
<jc> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and can't seem to be able to get opeoffice to install, it says that I get dependency errors, but I can't figure out how to resolve them
<arbir> remoteCTRL: the only problem i have is.. when my windows are place  on the task bar at the bottom.. all of them seem same colour to me.. i cannot tell which is active window...
<wabkia> (arbir): yeah it is
<remoteCTRL> jc: how do you attempt to install?
<gord_> blankhead: aha i get u now, hmm, yeah u need a commandline BT client, i dunno of transmission does that, and farankly, i've nevery used a cli-client (i a noob lol)
<arbir> remoteCTRL:  so, in this quest, i ended up where i am
<Signil> are there any exceptions? and is this a new feature that has been implemented ?
<ipei> spenser: Hi again spenser... I cleaned my xserver-xorg and now getting this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9844/ :)
<oblib>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFy oblib
<ipei> spenser: Looks quite better I think ^
<jc> remoteCTRL: First I did aptitude purge openoffice.org andthen I did aptitiude install openoffice.org
<remoteCTRL> arbir: well if youre stuck revisit at some other time
<arbir> remoteCTRL: and also the icons along with the windows i the taskbar are very very small... for me
<miyarstim> rignes, have you chmod +x the script you have written?
<blankhead> gord_: yeah basicaly a commandline bt that will download it..i wanna use transmission cuz its quite fast and im hoping i could get it to work but if not then ill use whatever bt works on the commandline just name it if u know any or if anyone else knows please share
<pop> is a webcam detected and installed automatically , under 8.04  ?
<rama_su> Does anyone know what is the best dvd burning software for ripping and burning dvd's etc for Ubuntu? (New Linux Convert Here) ^^
<genii> !rtorrent | blankhead
<ubottu> Factoid rtorrent not found
<hemelskonijn> how do i get rid of any hybernation side effects ??
<StevenX> can someone help me figure out why i keep getting this error: https://webshare.uchicago.edu/users/sleiva/Public/Screenshot.png?uniq=xr1qlp
<genii> !info rtorrent | blankhead
<localgod11> pop: try it
<ubottu> blankhead: rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<rama_su> !info DVD
<ubottu> Package dvd does not exist in hardy
<spenser> ipei: yea thats what i was looking for
<Simonft> !dvd burner
<ubottu> Factoid dvd burner not found
<arbir> wabkia: so what is the problem now ?
<Bakefy> Does anyone know why my wireless mouse is not very smooth?
<Bakefy> its a very nice mouse.
<gord_> blankhead:  just "man transmission", seems like it will do CLI usage ok
<rignes> miyarstim: It isn't a script I've written, it's the normal rc.local that is already part of the boot process.  Oh, it's alreacy chmod +x too.  It's an odd problem isn't it. :P
<John_S> Can anybody here using ndiswrapper change their MTU? e.g. doing a "sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492".
<remoteCTRL> arbir: you can fix iconsize somewhere in uuuh  right click the desktop an then click on CHANGE DESKTOP BACKGROUND THERE YOU GOT THEMES TOO
<remoteCTRL> OOPS
<HappyHater> my show desktop button wuit working, how do I fix it?
<remoteCTRL> sry
<neopsyche> This website: http://www.exploits.org/v4l/ says that xine can record from v4l.. HOW ?? exactly?
<eboyjr> With, the YouTube plugin in Totem, when I find the video that I want, and play it ( built-in on 8.04 ) , the sound plays, but the video is just black.. What seems to be the problem?
<hemelskonijn> any real geeks ere ??
<pop> localgod11 , hav'nt bought yet , I want to be sure of it
<blankhead> genii:thank you could u give me a quick tip on how to use it real fast?
<ipei> spenser: Need to restart Xserver... brb in 1 min...
<localgod11> pop: mine did
<remoteCTRL> jc and what exactly is the error now?
<wabkia> (arbir): i try to go to \\home-server and it says that access is denied.
<rama_su> What was the ubuntu software vote channel?
<genii> blankhead: It has a manpage :)
<blankhead> gord_: what do u mean extactly? should i just type man transmission mytorrent.torrent???
<pop> ok thnx
<_sp8472_> is there like a guide or faq or something that covers all the glitches that seem to come up when upgrading to Hardy...?
<kronichay1> will SOMEBODY PLEASE help me get my X-FI to work
<arbir> remoteCTRL: icons is there, but i cannot adjust icon size
<billy12> CLI to make a ISO from a cd?
<blankhead> genii: excuse the ignorance but what is a manpage im sorry
<jc> remoteCTRL: I'll paste it to the paste bin
<wabkia> (arbir): however i can access the server through SSH
<ipei> spenser: back :)
<spenser> ipei:  try this command xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of DVI1 --mode 640x480
<wabkia> and ping
<gord_> blankhead, nope, open a terminal type "man transmission" to get the MANual page for transmission, it tell u there
<eboyjr> How do I play YouTube videos in Totem?
<Simonft> ﻿kronichay1: X-FI?
<pop> localgod , and u r unde  ubuntu of course ...
<spenser> ipei:  replace left-of with right-of if you need to and 640x480 with your actual rez
<kneeki> ﻿Anyone know how to get mouse buttons 4 and 5 to work with WoW using Ubuntu + Wine?
<arbir> wabkia: ssh is different port.. samba is diff port
<Marlboro79> Ciao amici di #ubuntu!!!
<kronichay1> creative X-fi extreme
<remoteCTRL> arbir if you mark the theme then click on customize?
<blankhead> gord_: oooh thank u then
<rama_su> X-FI = soundblaster I have it too
<wabkia> (arbir): oh, i know
<ipei> spenser: Ok... I try it
<genii> blankhead: After you install, at teminal/CLI prompt do: man rtorrrent     and it will give you usage tips
<remoteCTRL> jc: ok
<kronichay1> i cant get it to work.
<wabkia> (arbir): im just stating that the server IS accessable
<miyarstim> rignes, all I have is a script I run at boot thats is in init.d that is called by a line in my rc.local and it works fine
<hemelskonijn> ok ... thats it
<kronichay1> i modprobed snd-ca0106
<DjViper> hardy, samba issues... common? how do I fix it?
<arbir> remoteCTRL: yeah, customzie is fine... but i can only select icons.. not change the size
<dampit07> has anyone had issues installing 8.04 on vista
<kronichay1> still nothing showing up
<rama_su> in regards to SoundBlaster X-FI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981 :(
<wabkia> (DjViper): um, whats it saying?
<gord_> blankhead, or like genii says, install rtorrent for ncurses (pretty-text-mode-look) display over ssh
<hemelskonijn> if i am not getting any reply's other than your a moron wecause i think your problem cant be for real imma commit suicide
<remoteCTRL> kronichay1: as far as i am informed there a re no linux drivers for ﻿creative X-fi
<Simonft> kronichay1: what is wrong with it?
<kronichay1> nothings recognizing it
<Simonft> kronichay1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981
<DjViper> wabkia: I can see other servers fine, I just don't get any shares up when I click on them, and sharing folders on this machine doesn't work either
<blankhead> gord_:awesome guys thank you
<kronichay1> im *trying* to install their drivers but it keeps failing
<rama_su> Any linux experts available to recommend an excellent dvd ripping/burning open source software program that can be aquired with Ubuntu's package manager?
<blankhead> genii:thank u so much ima see how it works
<hemelskonijn> rama google
<ipei> spenser: Nothing happened...
<remoteCTRL> arbir those are iconsets not single icons and i be
<wabkia> (DjViper): Youre in a whole nother ballgame, If thats the case your hostnames and hosts are probably set incorrectly
<rama_su> Yea I'm looking at a few I just always seem to get lead to better programs in this chatroom
<spenser> ipei:  thats strange it should of changed your  VGA monitor to a different resolution
<pop> localgod11, did u choose logitech or philips ?
<remoteCTRL> arbir: i believe you are right, gosh where di i change that?
<DjViper> wabkia: how do I fix it?
<dampit07> is there a place where i can download ubuntu 7.04 cause 8.04 will not install on my hp pravilion at all
<kronichay1> i read that the snd-ca0106 module works.. lsmod shows its initiated, lspci shows the controller
<jk_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hemelskonijn> any one here has more brains than a peanut ?? ... please help me out
<arbir> remoteCTRL: i have the emerald theme manager open here, but i cannot understand how to apply the theme i imported
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: there is no reason hardy will work and not 6.04
<spenser> ipei:  try just xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x800
<jc> remoteCTRL: openoffice install error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9846/
<rama_su> !vote
<localgod11> pop: creative
<ubottu> Factoid vote not found
<Simonft> dampit07: I mean the other way around
<remoteCTRL> !admin hemelskonijn is being nasty
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rama_su> !ubuntu vote channel
<ubottu> rama_su: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ariqs> does anyone here have experience using k9copy in ubuntu gnome?
<spenser> ipei: btw do not run this as root
<remoteCTRL> ﻿!admin | hemelskonijn is being nasty
<kronichay1> is there a workaround?
<hemelskonijn> lol
<rama_su> I forget the ubuntu software voting channel anyone know what it is?
<jc> ariqs: I do whats your question?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: can u be absolutely sure it's not a faulty keyboard? i mean does it say "type bios password in" ?
<spenser> ipei: actually I know what it is
<jk_> ubuntu-bots rama_su
<ipei> spenser: I'm not runnign it as root atm... :)
<hemelskonijn> it asks me tio type in the pass but it doesnt react when i typre
<rama_su> jk_: thanks buddy
<spenser> ipei: you need to change a directive in xorg.conf
<hydrogen> remoteCTRL: /ignore is your friend
<ipei> spenser:  Ok...
<hemelskonijn> it does however respond nicely and works on another laptop of the same type
<ipei> spenser:  Sounds quite tricky... :(
<neopsyche> helooooooo trying to sort out tv card for +/- 3 weeks or more
<spenser> ipei: do the pastebin thing again with your xorg.conf
<neopsyche> can anyone help?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: ah so u actually swapped the keyboard out to another machine?
<dampit07> Simonft: i dont know, it could be that i got a bad copy of 8.04...but it will load the menu to install and just freeze at the menu, and when i try to install it using wubi as just a file in my computer it doesnt show up when i restart my computer
<Simonft> ﻿hemelskonijn: make sure there is not something lying on the keyboard
<_sp8472_> weirdest thing - does anyone elses firefox 3 beta cause X to restart when visiting ubuntuguide.org? :/
<hemelskonijn> yeps
<wabkia> (DjViper): use ifconfig and edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname accordingly.
<arbir> will be back
<benzss> does firefox have a /home folder ?
<remoteCTRL> jc: what does sudo apt-get install return?
<sebsebseb> benzss:  hidden .mozilla folder in your home folder
<hemelskonijn> i heard about simular problems wif other laptops (also acer also after hybernation)
<Simonft> ﻿hemelskonijn: I mean the laptop keyboard. I have had this problem and it took me an hour to figure out why
<codecaine> the flash driver is conflicting from the start you have in unistall if and reinstall it _sp8472_
<spenser> ipei: its because your virtual screen resolution isn't set large enough.  I hate how xrandr doesn't tell you this off the bat.
<benzss> sedsebseb: thanks :]
<ipei> spenser: Ok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9847/
<remoteCTRL> jc: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: is suspect an evil djinn then, sorry.  i'm a hardware guy, so i;'d say motherboard or controller problem, not easy.
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07:  what computer?
<timandtom> What does the /home/username/.thumbnails/normal folder do?
<remoteCTRL> hydrogen: hehe thanks
<ipei> spenser: Ok... Sounds eh easy...
<_sp8472_> codecaine: okay, I'll try that
<spenser> ipei:  see that virtual directive near the bottom?
<codecaine> heres a fix _sp8472_
<codecaine> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html
<hemelskonijn> Simonft the laptop keyboard a usb keyboard wont work at that stage
<ipei> spenser: No? Ehrm... :P
<benovic> i need an easy solution to switch between my laptop display and my external monitor when i am  @home. i have an intel graphics card and had to install 915resolution package. now if i plug my external screen, my laptop cannot detect the screen (resolution settings). so my first problem is how to set up the screen properly, and how to be able to switch without rewriting stuff in xorg.conf every time. can someone show me the path?
<ipei> spenser: Oh, yeah
<hemelskonijn> gord in both cases what would me next step be ??
<DjViper> wabkia: that didn't work
<_sp8472_> codecaine: is there flash in ubuntuguide, though? other flashy sites worked fine
<madman91> quick question, which cron does ubuntu use?
<ipei> spenser: That one...
<eboyjr> How do I set up Movie Player to play flv files?
<wabkia> ifconfig doesnt work?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: make and model so i can google-fu :)
<spenser> ipei: change that to the bigger than the maximum screen size you need
<neopsyche> are ubuntu users all on crack :-)
<codecaine> im not sure
<_sp8472_> well, i'll try it
<ipei> spenser: But the Virtual is the max res the CRT monitor can handle >.<
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche: most of them
<remoteCTRL> neopsyche: nope lsd here
<hemelskonijn> acer travelmate 2200
<gord_> neopsyche: not all, the noobs arent
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche: personaly I prefer pot
<neopsyche> lol
<codecaine> my browser was crashing all the time until I fix the flash problem
<neopsyche> hehe
<spenser> ipei:  virtual is the max size period
<dampit07> Simonft: its an HP Pravilion 9410us
<knoeki> hello, I have a problem. maybe it's just on my machine, but... for some reason, since I did the distupgrade, if I want to 'center' my wallpaper, it will have odd behaviour, either it is displayed too far to the right, or has the same effect as 'tiled'
<ipei> spenser: And I want to use 1248x1024
<varavn> install linux video studio??
<neopsyche> wow.. drug related questions get replies...
<damntourists> does anyone have any experience with 8.04 and an nvidia gforce 6200 LE?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: k, gimme a few mins for a coffee and a google-think
<ipei> spenser: Max size "period" sorry, didn't get what you mean...
<neopsyche> what kind of pot would i have to be on to get my tv card working?
<remoteCTRL> knoeki: in case you have an nvidia card a driver update fixed my problems
<codecaine> man homework time :(
<jc> remoteCTRL: apt-get install results - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9848/
<neopsyche> (recording namely)
<flyingparchment> during install of 7.04 on sparc, it hangs at "Configuring libc6-sparc64b..." -- is this a known problem?
<damntourists> neopsyche: granddaddy purple
<eboyjr> codecaine, nice nick
<hemelskonijn> cool gord thnx in advance for helping me out :D
<spenser> ipei: what i mean is horizontal rez of DVI connector monitor plus horizontal rez of VGA monitor and then which ever is the largest of your vertical rez
<codecaine> ty
<ariqs> jc: I'm unable to copy dvds with it, and i don't know why. I leave it copying to an iso and I come back with it done with a 150 meg iso that doesn't work
<ariqs> jc: also, it takes for friggin ever to do the copy that doesn't work
<ariqs> and I'm just wondering what might be wrong
<spenser> ipei:  essential if you had one really big monitor and all the pixels from both displays were in it how big would it need to be
<neopsyche> $hit.. drug related questions get answers but no real help. hmm.. could someone not on drugs please help me with tv card recording issue?
<hemelskonijn> ariqs running winblows ??
<jc> ariqs: can you read the DVD in totum?
<remoteCTRL> jc: did you try apt-get install without packages as it says in the error message?
<spenser> ipei:  thats what the virtual directive sets
<Simonft> dampit07: try burning another dvd
<ipei> spesner: Ok, but I can have my LCD monitor in 1920x1200, so thats higher than the virtual thingy
<ariqs> jc: I can't read dvds on totem anyway, but I can't read it in VLC
<ariqs> and it's not hte right side anyway
<remoteCTRL> neopsyche: no
<ariqs> heme: no, I don't have any problems in windows. It's using linux where issues spring up ;)
<spenser> ipei:  yea thats an anamoly but xrandr wont work unless you set this high enough
<ipei> spenser: Oh, my bad... I resteted the xserver >:< I'm runnign in that mode now... >.<
<knoeki> remoteCTRL: I do have an NVidia card, I can't install the propritary driver though, because either my whole xorg gets f'd up, or I have to install the 71xx driver ( even though my card is supposed to support later drivers ) but that's not possible either, because the NVidia install program for that doesn't work, it refuses to compile, as it says my kernel was compiled with gcc 2.1 ( which is very unlikely.. )
<neopsyche> doh.. everyone is on drugs!
<dampit07> Simonft: and i have a copy of 7.04 that i put in my computer and restarted.  It started to install, but  because my cd is scratched to hell...it errored out
<Simonft> neopsyche: by not on drugs do you mean now, or all the time
<kronichay1> yeah you know it
<neopsyche> joke
<jc> remoteCTRL: when I do that it says to try apt-get install -f I try not to use force if I don't have to
 * damntourists is on drugs legally. :)
<ipei> spenser: Ok, I try to higher that res then...
<hemelskonijn> well than its safe to say-ish its isnt-ish faulti-ish hardware
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: try buring the cd again at a slower speed
<remoteCTRL> ﻿knoeki: 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<hemelskonijn> though you never know
<knoeki> remoteCTRL: 32bit
<jc> ariqs: if you can't read the DVD then k9 can't copy it, have you installed the DVD codecs?
<remoteCTRL> jc: i wouldnt recommend that either...
<spenser> ipei:  ok so you want 1920x1200 and 1248x1024 so the virtual directive should be 1920+1248x1200
<neopsyche> using ubuntu for me has been like hitting head against brick wall but less fun
<zChris> neopsyche: how come ?
<spenser> ipei: which is about 2170x 1300
<_sp8472_> codecaine: nope, doesn't help :( firefox still manages to restart the X server
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche: restate the problem
<jc> ariqs: I forget exactly how but I think you have to install a restricted package - does anyone remember the name of the codec package?
<ipei> spenser: Yeah... ok. I try that
<ariqs> jc: I can read it with VLC. I didn't purposely install any codecs, but VLC obviously had to install some libraries for it ofr it to work
<remoteCTRL> how was that command to fix broken dependencies? something llike dpkg -f --configure or ...?
<spenser> ipei:  better to leave alil room
<ariqs> jc: hmm
<neopsyche> It takes like weeks to get things done / installed .. wheras windows .. although buggy works with most things.. with one click install.
<remoteCTRL> knoeki: and what driver did you try to install?
<ipei> spenser: I took 3000 x 1400 now then...
<ipei> spenser:  I need to reload the Xserver, right?
<pop> bye all , see you later all igators
<neopsyche> Simonft: i have no audio recording on xawtv. I can record using the avi feature. but it doesnt allow audio recording. I need simple solution. (ie: not myth tv) i need solution for analog tv card.
<spenser> ipei:  yea
<knoeki> remoteCTRL: I tried to install the 71xx driver from the NVidia site.
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: what exactly did you do to the menu.lst? cuz i dont actually see a change in the text
<jc> ariqs: try installed ubintu-restricted-extras
<ipei> spenser:  So, I'll be right back...
<ariqs> ok, thanks
<knoeki> remoteCTRL: that's the ONLY propretary driver that works for me.
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: i put those little # infront ofa ll the line
<remoteCTRL> s
<dampit07> Simonft: i burn all my iso's to cd at the highest, slowest quality that i can for maximum efficiency
<knoeki> remoteCTRL: on gentoo I could simply mask all packages with higher versions, but I haven't found a simple way to do this on Ubuntu.
<remoteCTRL> knoeki: humm strange as i said for me that one fixed it, sry...
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: wouldn't you just delete the old kernel things?
<dampit07> Simonft: see i have no issue downloading and reburning 7.04 and then just upgrading...since i know that 7.04 works on this computer
<Millertime_018> remoteCTRL: like make it so that only the new ones would show?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: hmm, nuthin obvious, do you get ANY key beeps at all, or did you the first time, or any error messages the first time? by firtst time- i know u been trying a lot recently, but when it first happened
<Simonft> ﻿ dampit07: upgrades can be buggy
<remoteCTRL> remoteCTRL: only if that operating system has been removed from the hard disk
<hemelskonijn> no beeps no indicators
<Simonft> ﻿ neopsyche: did you try the forums?
<hemelskonijn> and the keyboard works ... just not when the bios prompts for password
<dampit07> Simonft: well i guess i will just download the 8.04 again...
<remoteCTRL> Millertime_018: ﻿only if that operating system has been removed from the hard disk, and basically if those lines are uncommented you only do see the the new one?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: ok, i was  thinking your first few attempts have locked you out now so the chip has popped
<neopsyche> Simonft: VLC = COMPLICATED Mythtv=complicated Xawtv = no audio recording metv = same problem xine = no v4l recording etc. etc. ITS LIKE.. this is a nightmare .. THERE are NO easy to use timed recording software for ubuntu .. NONE .. they either have dependency issues / wont install / wont work properly / or you have to have a degree in computer science specialising in video drivers development and
<neopsyche>  streaming to use / and windows .. driver for card is non existant.. FOr anyone who has a solution .. that would be much appreciated.
<Millertime_018> idk, ill put it there and try it
<jc> remoteCTRL:  just tried apt-get -f install and got this error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9852/
<remoteCTRL> knoeki: you could have a try on apt-pinning if you find newer sources...
<hemelskonijn> well that could be the case if i tried any thing but a reboot when it first happend
<rakan> Hello, i found out that i should place codeblocks to search in /usr/include for wxheaders, but about about src files like .cpp files do i copy them to include dir too?
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche:  what is wrong with vlc?
<Morydd> how can I keep my hosts file from being overwritten constantly?
<gord_> hemelskonijn: which means u need to either return to acer service to reset, or find a service ctr that will do it for you, not cheap, :(
<neopsyche> Simonft: i click on capture device and TADA! no PICTURE!! woohoo!
<neopsyche> :-D
<hemelskonijn> dont they just rewrtie my bios or drop a new bios chip in there ??
<timandtom> What does the /home/username/.thumbnails/normal folder do? And can I STOP it from saving thumbnails of everything ever? It has thumbnails from pictures I've long deleted.
<hemelskonijn> both wont work since the pass is still there
<gord_> hemelskonijn: i'm a hardware guy but not a laptoppy-password-recovery-mobile-foine-unlocker guy, unfortunately
<neopsyche> Simonft: how the ?? is the average users supposed to use VLC when there are like 15 initialisation commands that someone has to SOMEHOW know to get it working..
<neopsyche> (i dont know the commands of course)
<remoteCTRL> jc: i suppose you have your package dependencies messed up as i can't recall the commandline switches to fix that please open synaptix package manager and click on fix broken there
<hemelskonijn> lol again whats wif this pass recovery ?? the pass is 0770fs
<rakan> no codeblocks users around here?
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche:  what are you trying to use it for again? what is the name of the device
<hemelskonijn> the system just doesnt register my keystrokes when it asks for the pass
<neopsyche> Simonft: just take a look at their wonderful support page for newbies http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:VLC_for_dummies
<jc> remoteCTRL: ok I'll give that a try
<remoteCTRL> jc: heads up
<bachstudies> I tried Mint for a while and liked the mintupload feature. Does anyone know if this can be used in regular ubuntu by using Filezilla for example??
<Simonft> neopsyche: lol, I just did sudo apt-get insall VLC
<spenser> ipei: is it working?
<frys> sieg Hiel!
<hemelskonijn> die
<gord_> hemelskonijn: yeah i know, now the bad knews, maybe one key had a peice of pizza under it when u tried the correct code a few time, didnt work properly and now the security chip has locked you out, so nothing works :( just a hunch
<clem> bachstudies: it's compatible with Ubuntu.
<neopsyche> Simonft: i want to click a button and it records video and audio (in one video stream file) to my hard drive .. I also (IF AT ALL HUMANLY POSSIBLE IN THE WORLD OF LINUX) to have a schedule to set when the video must record (NO .. Not MythTV .. NOT an entire PVR SERVER) ;-)
<ipei> spenser: Nope, now we just got back to the 640x480 max :(
<remoteCTRL> !admin | pleas remove frys for sieg heil
<ubottu> Factoid admin not found
<spenser> try xrandr
<spenser> ipei: try xrandr
<bachstudies> clem: is there a deb or do i need to use specific manual settings in my FTP program?
<Ntemis> hello
<syntac> high, i'm installing hardy heron and i have some problems getting the partitions setup. i already have 2 NTFS partitions, i want to add a swap partition (1GB), 1 ext2 partition (1GB) and then 1 ext3 using the remaining hard drive.  How do I create an extended filesystem i can put the ext2 and ext3 on?
<hemelskonijn> i never tried to type in the pass since wellm it never responded to me typing :S
<neopsyche> Simonft: ok.. i have vlc .. but it doesnt have the feature to record.
<Fezzler> My Login screen resolution is too low.  GNOME is okay????
<neopsyche> Simonft: it has a bunch of complicated things.. compair it to xawtv then you will see what i mean
<ipei> spenser: I did, and it is just like before <.<
<remoteCTRL> !op | ﻿ban frys for sieg heil
<ubottu> ﻿ban frys for sieg heil: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<spenser> ipei:  does it say virtual is 3000x1400 though?
<Ntemis> i need some info ona
<clem> bachstudies: http://packages.linuxmint.com/pool/main/m/mintupload/mintupload_1.4_all.deb
<Ntemis> on a cpu
<gord_> hemelskonijn:sorry to sound so pessimistic    oh btw have u tried zero/O-for-oscar just in case? i started screwing up all my passwords when i bought a asus EEE and its different keyboard
<ipei> spenser: Yep
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche:what is the name of the device you are trying to record from
<spenser> ipei: or sorry i mean when you run xrandr does it say maximum 3000x1500
<bachstudies> clem: thanks! I take it this adds the right click functionality to a file?
<spenser> ipei: at the top
<remoteCTRL> thanks Amaranth
<Ntemis> witch is better 3.06 1mb cache 533fsb or 2.6 1mb cache 800fsb?
<localgod12> how do i get to safe mode?
<ipei> spenser: Yeah. It did too
<neopsyche> Simonft: not sure.. Genius TV card (unknown what type) (it is analog) Can see and record with XawTv but it WONT let me record audio .. audio is coming through mic in
<hemelskonijn> gord .... i know the right password ... *sights* I CANT TYPE ... the laptop wont dill the nice empty blocks wif stars
<SeaPhor> I am upgrading to hardy as we speak, and its ony at avg. 40-80 kb/s, and I have cable internet, are the servers still flooded?
<clem> bachstudies: no, it doesn't.
<hemelskonijn> so a strange backdoor pass wont work
<spenser> try xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024
<clem> bachstudies: for this you need to set up nautilus-actions
<bachstudies> clem: fair enough
<Fezzler> How do I change Login Screen resolution?
<spenser> ipei: try xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024
 * hemelskonijn shoots himself
<neopsyche> Simonft: ALSO for some obscure linux reason.. it automatically disables any audio recording feature when trying to record with AVI .. the only recording option that works on xawtv
<ipei> spenser: Same as before: nothing happened...
<neopsyche> perhaps all linux users should shoot themselves and go back to windows
<spenser> ipei:  actually pastebin the xrandr output so i can see it real quick
<gord_> hemelskonijn: yeah i fully understand, i'm lokkng from the faulty (temporarily) hardware aspect, a dodgy keyboard can lock u out for good
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if there's a dvd with the all the files needed to install either kubuntu or ubuntu?
<hemelskonijn> gord_ any way thnx :S
<bachstudies> clem: btw, when's the new version of mint released?
<Simonft> neopsyche: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564705 did you see this?
<jrib> !dvdiso | secleinteer
<ubottu> secleinteer: DVD ISOs are available via http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<spenser> gord_: have you tried plugging in a usb or ps2 keyboard
<hemelskonijn> and i get where your commming from ... only i never got the chance to screw up the laptop
<gord_> hemelskonijn: yeah tough one, sorry cant help more :(
<punzada> Greetings, anyone having the issue of suddenly having large CPU spikes (high xorg and gnome-screensaver usage) and a 'clicking' sound coming through the audio channels every second or so?
<clem> bachstudies: sometime in May.
<bachstudies> clem: I look forward to it!
<benovic> when I want to switch between monitors (leptop+external) - my computer switches the resolution, _but not_ the monitor output? please help ;)
<secleinteer> jrib: that has all the files?
<hemelskonijn> spenser it is a laptop and it wont accept usb devices in pre os env
<jrib> secleinteer: it has all of the main repository
<gord_> spenser:hemelskonijn: bios lock before anything
<DJAdmiral> has anyone ever tried sudo rm -rfv / ?
<spenser> hemelskonijn: wow that does suck
<clem> bachstudies: me too, I look forward to stop working on it :)
<secleinteer> jrib: ok, but can i chose which one to install (ubuntu or kubuntu)?
<bachstudies> clem: :)
<hemelskonijn> yhea well the worse thing is i KNOW the pass it just wont fill the empty blocks wif stars
<jrib> DJAdmiral: that's not a support question, take it somewhere else please
<spenser> gord_: is there a bios reset switch you can get too
<ere4si> DJAdmiral: not even in a joke please
<spenser> ?
<ipei> spenser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9855/
<spenser> gord_: try looking at the docs for the laptop
<neopsyche> Simonft: oh damn! more complicated stuff.. is there no simple way to tell a program .. R E C O R D  .. F R O M .. L I N E IN .
<hemelskonijn> spenser it wont boot a bios flusher if you cant get past the please enter pass box
<neopsyche> ?
<jrib> secleinteer: it probably installs ubuntu and you can install kubuntu-desktop afterwards from the dvd
<spenser> ipei: actually I wanted the xrandr output?
<DJAdmiral> Just thought I'd lighten the geeks up with a linjoke... ; P
<gord_> spenser: dont think so , its hemelskonijn with the laptop, i just a hardware guy
<ipei> spenser: Oh, sorry...
<ere4si> DJAdmiral: not even in a joke please
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche: Ubuntu does not work well with some hardware. if you are not willing to dive into this stuff, ubuntu might not be for you
<secleinteer> DJAdmiral: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/31/what-happens-when-you-run-rm-rf/
<hemelskonijn> i normally am the guy to speak to fur these kinds of problems ... though i dont have a clue about this one
<remoteCTRL> DJAdmiral: thos who have lighted up their hard disk will thank you for it
<Nitrox_> Anyone feel like helping me get my sound card setup? :)
<secleinteer> jrib: but there's no way to pick which one to install and not have to mess with it later?
<ipei> spenser: so... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9856/
<neopsyche> Simonft: indeed
<spenser> hemelskonijn:  look ag the docs for the laptop and see if there is a bios reset switch that should get rid of the password
<jrib> secleinteer: I thought you wanted both?
<Fezzler> Is it possible to change the resolution of the login screen?
<DJAdmiral> alright, alright, easy
<DJAdmiral> :S
<blankhead> okay i have a question...over ssh...how can i open and display a program im tapping into?
<secleinteer> jrib: no, i'm setting up some computers with ubuntu, others with kubuntu, i want to be able to select which one i want and install it without having to carry around multiple cds/dvds
<Cpudan80> blankhead: When you start the ssh session - do ssh -X ....
<wabkia> When i try to connect to my server through samba it says "\\hostname is not accessable. you might not have privlages blah bla" however it was just working before i added another hard drive + share.
<Mao> hi
<Cpudan80> blankhead: Then you can just open the programs normally
<Takalius> Wtf
<Takalius> Er sorry
<hemelskonijn> spenser there is no boot-any-way-key there is a boot from usb floppy diskette function though it only spins the flop (no actuall installing from it)
<Cpudan80> blankhead: -X turns on X tunneling
<remoteCTRL> blankhead: can it be that you are looking for the -X switch?
<Mao> hi
<DJAdmiral> Hi Mao.
<Mao> hi, how are you=
<spenser> hemelskonijn:  I'm talking about a physical jumber on the motherboard of your laptop
<gord_> blankhead: yeah the -X option will eXport the applications X-window to your end of the SSH connection, and open it locally on your display, BUT i know you're using a fone right? mayeb won't work if no X-windows system on the fone end
<blankhead> Cpudan80: no im just trying to make the pc im tapping into display and also run the software...i dont want to show it on my remote terminal
<Simonft> ﻿neopsyche: just try running the command lines they tell you to
<spenser> ipei:  therfore sometings wrong with xorg.conf
<wabkia> also, when i boot it trys to scan the filesystems, then it asks me for the root password. however no matter what i put it says wrong password =\
<Hammer89> I'm having a problem where there are two items in my trash that I can't delete... it's giving me a permissions error... so I ran nautilus as root and navigated to my normal home dir... and looked in the .Trash folder... but the files aren't there... did the way Ubuntu handles trash change from 7.10 to 8.04? any help would be appreciated
<zelrikriando> gord_: what about the -Y option?
<hemelskonijn> spenser cant find one di pull the battery out for a hwile though
<spenser> ipei: blah
<jrib> secleinteer: ah, well I have not used the dvd recently, but no I don't think you can do that.  Easiest solution is probably for you to just burn two CDs
<secleinteer> jrib: ok, thanks a lot for your help!
<Mao> hi Dj Admiral!!! :()
<DJAdmiral> Yes, hi. Do you have a question, Mao?
<spenser> hemelskonijn:  that wont work the only way to fix it is to reset bios using a motherboard jumper or finding the clock battery and taking it out
<blankhead> gord_: thats right i used rtorrent which works good but the problem is is that its dependent on my remote terminal...so if i close this remote terminal it cancels the download all together i rather have the pc do all the work so even if i close my remote terminal and such i still can come home and watch it download
<hemelskonijn> spenser it ook out the bios batt
<hemelskonijn> i took*
<spenser> hemelskonijn: ok same error still?
<ere4si> blankhead: you need   screen
<laeg> how do i configure default applications to open files? i thought it wouldm give me the option when i opened them with the app
<blankhead> gord_:  i just want the program to do all the work...say i wanna close xchat or rhythmbox from my terminal i can
<Nitrox_> Anyone feel like helping me get my sound card setup? :)
<spenser> ipei:  hmm
<djones_> !screen | blankhead: Have you looked into "screen"?
<ubottu> blankhead: Have you looked into "screen"?: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<hemelskonijn> date and time where reset still i cant type during the pass part of booting up
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: whats the problem?
<gord_> blankhead: haha no probs, u just need to add a nohup to the commandline to start the program, so it doesnt stop when u droip the ssh terminal
<Mao> oh sorry, I thought that this was to have a conversation
<spenser> ipei:  try backing up your xorg.conf then reseting your xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<neopsyche> Simonft: thanks for your help
<gord_> blankhead, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nohup
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: well, it's not listed in devices in the system prefs, and checking the alsa page it's my chipset isn't supported there (Intel ICH8)...but from googling around a bit it's supported out of the box in hardy heron
<spenser> ipei:  then add that virtual directive to the new xorg
<spenser> ipei: then restart x again
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: no problem there with ich8, what says lspci?
<DJAdmiral> Yes, this is for linux support discussion only. For offtopic chat, you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spenser> hemelskonijn: wait so is it trying to boot a kernel ?
<localgod12> ahhh my hardy install keeps freezing
<blankhead> gord_: thanks gord but im just wondering...this will give me the ability to open programs and close them and have them display on the pc im tapping into? u know what i mean...like if i tap limewire from my remote terminal and im looking at my pc willl i see limewire pop up?
<ipei> spenser: Ok... I'll do that...
<hemelskonijn> spenser nope its a bios password though my keyboard wont work since i let my computer hybernate
<spenser> hemelskonijn: the only thing is look for that motherboard bios reset
<dwidmann_>  can't seem to get apt to behave :(  ... http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6f43638 ... this should allow me to force downgrade with the upgrade command right? (ie: priority greater than 1k)
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: not sure what I'm looking for in there...but my sound card shows up in lspci
<localgod12> help
<Mao> oh thank you very much, in truth, I am been thankful
<kronichay1> readddd niggguhh!
<DJAdmiral> ask > localgod12
<spenser> hemelskonijn: you could also try rebooting with your hard disk taken out
<localgod12> My Hardy install keeps freezing
<gord_> blankhead, quite frankly i dont know, i never do that myself, i'd say no,u wont see the prog's window at the PC head end,  but i'd probably be wrong :) needs a try
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: that is a good sign, if you open sound do you see something in the output device dropdown that seems to be that card?
<eyyYo> Is there any support for emulating a serialport through a usbport available on Ubuntu?
<DJAdmiral> Wait, why was ubotu renamed to ubottu?
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: system/administraion/sound?
<wh1t3> bellaaaz...
<cHoke> wow..
<cHoke> *first time using ubuntu
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: nope, no devices listed in the device drop menu
<djones_> !bot | DJAdmiral
<ubottu> DJAdmiral: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ompaul> !offtopic | wh1t3
<ubottu> wh1t3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DJAdmiral> ah
<blankhead> gord_:alright but thank u for all ur help though ima look into what u said and for all those other guys thank u for mentioning ssh -x now i know how to display a screen via pc to pc remote connections
<DJAdmiral> thanks
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: what does lsmod | grep snd return?
<Heston> with compiz installed and visual effects set to "Extra", how do i see the rotating cube?
<pop> cHoke , did you try skype ?
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: I don't want to paste everything, what in there you looking for?
<pop> under ubuntu ?
<DJAdmiral> Heston, you need advanced compiz effects
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: or cool to flood the screen? lol
<mDemocritus> what's up guys... has anyone dealt with the issue with hardy not detecting some ide drives after the update?
<gord_> blankhead: its acually     ssh -X     x in uppercase, in *nix case matters a lot!
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: i want so know if your kernel has any sound modules loaded
<Heston> DJAdmiral, is that a package or a setting somewhere?
<redhawk> Greetings
<mDemocritus> !paste | Nitrox_
<ubottu> Nitrox_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<_sp8472_> since Hardy, my touch pad seems is malfunctioning: it to use some form of absolute positioning, i.e., if I push on it in the lower left corner, the mouse cursor jumps to that corner after about a second.
<blankhead> gord_:thanks alot i know if it tried small x iw ould've given up thank u..i heard somethign called freenx or somethign was suppose to be real good but is that hard to setup?
<_sp8472_> does anyone know what to do about this?
<ere4si> !ccsm | Heston
<ubottu> Heston: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<T1m0thy> The Intel 3945 goes out randomly.. it stays connected to the router supposedly but the internet stops working. It has been doing this ever since the beta and I know that people knew about it. It's worked perfectly fine in Gutsy and other Linux distributions. What is the problem?
<DJAdmiral> Heston: get Advanced CompizConfig from the Add/Remove panel
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9858/
<laeg> my box system still has transmission set as the default even though i always open my torrents with azureus and have selected azureus in the open with tab of properties
<cHoke> when running Install from the LiveCD environment, it only lets me either use Guided - Entire Disk, or Manual
<laeg> -box
<telexicon> has anyone else noticed this weird issue in gnome where if you open a dialog in some apps, it doesn't get brought to the front and you have to go click on it in the window list?
<laeg> how do i configure default applications to open files?
<ipei> Ok...
<jrib> !defaultapp > laeg (read the private message from ubotu)
<mDemocritus> TT1m0thy: have you tried the normal wireless troubleshooting? hardy might not be as resilient to interference
<Signil> hmm I having some prob with bluetooth.. cant send anything from my mobile to hardy.. :s
<_sp8472_> T1m0thy: Hardy ships with the iwl3945 driver instead of the ipw3945 one, I have the same problems
<Wing_> Backing up my /home's before migrating my last box to Hardy. I'll be honest, I was very unimpressed with 7.06 and 7.10 - they both rotted and went wrong very quickly compared to 6.whatever
<mDemocritus> T1m0thy: i.e. change the channel on the router, etc
<T1m0thy_> mDemocritus, yes I have.
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: that looks smooth, now once more if you click on system them preferences an then on sound under the devices tab what sound devices have you listed there?
<Jezz> can you only select entire disk or manual?
<redhawk> 8.04 ubuntustudio is great
<laeg> jrib: i have already gone into the openwith tab in properties and i pointed it at /usr/bin/azureus/azureus - was that incorrect?
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. I am trying to triple boot Ubuntu with Vista and XP and Ubuntu is going on an external drive all by itself
<mDemocritus> T1m0thy_: k just checking... i deal with that stuff all day long at work :D
<Jezz> i cant create new partitions when im in the installer?
<T1m0thy_> Sounds like _sp8472_ knows what the problem is. Would I have to recompile my kernel to get that?
<Signil> hmm I having some prob with bluetooth.. cant send anything from my mobile to hardy.. :s
<T1m0thy_> mDemocritus, no problem.
<ipei> spenser: Ok, now I have done that...
<Stormcr0w> Before the installation begins, the Ubuntu installer does not "see" the other OS's
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: also, oss, pulseaudio? all of which give an error on test
<Jezz> oh
<spenser> ipei: how it work?
<Stormcr0w> Any ideas?
<spenser> ipei: what does xrandr  say
<Jezz> yeah i created one partition for ubuntu
<_sp8472_> T1m0thy: i'm still struggling with it myself, and a number of other issues since the upgrade. try #ipw2100, they may be able to help
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: In what order are you installing these three systems?
<Jezz> but it didnt see it
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: whats the error so?
<pop> cHoke, choose manual , and create a new partition on your disk , entirely reserved for ubuntu
<gord_> yeah NX/freeNX is good system, very lean,  but u need to have a client on the fone-end (dunno, unlikely). We all normally just use ssh -X i guess, one prog at a time, but u can for example (connecting via ssh -X) do   $ firefox &   then  $ sudo mc &  to open a few Xwindows at a time, try it with Xclock  and Xcalc , they are quick to load and test u see
<cHoke> argh... thats going to make me *apparently* remove all data on my hdd tho
<ipei> spenser: I believe that it will messup again if I use nvidia-settings. But I haven't tried...
<cHoke> want to dual boot vista
<_sp8472_> s/upgrade/"upgrade"/
<pop> if you have room
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: First XP, then Vista. The system is already dual-boot.
<spenser> it prob will
<cHoke> o if i have room
<Jezz> why doesnt ubuntu see partitions? only entire disks no option to select a partition
<pop> cHoke , sure
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Total hard disk size and partition sizes for each?
<cHoke> nah... already configured 3 partitions... might just format one of em
<spenser> ipei: it may
<cHoke> if i format one partition and install ubuntu on that, would that work?
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: now that sounds messed upXD
<spenser> ipei: use the resoultion settings in the prefrences menu
<pop> cHoke , nice idea
<Signil> I having some prob with bluetooth.. cant send anything from my mobile to hardy.. :s "sending failed"
<spenser> ipei:  its based on xrandr and should work
<DJAdmiral> cHoke: depends on what type of partition it is
<cHoke> ok
<SeaPhor> I am upgrading to hardy as we speak, and its ony at avg. 40-80 kb/s, and I have cable internet, are the servers still flooded?
<Scunizi> anyone hear a pop sound before any system sounds play?  what's causing it? It's annoying
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: lol, any ideas?
<cHoke> ahh... DJAdmiral?
<ipei> spenser: Ok, I see a prob... xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 didn't work... In the xorg I have sat the res thingy for widescreen >.<
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: XP and Vista are both installed on the same IDE disk, on two separate partitions. Each partition is 40GB. Ubuntu needs to be installed on an external USB drive, 160GB ( I have allotted 5GB swap space for it)
<Simonft> SeaPhor: yes, try a torrent
<cHoke> u mean the type its formatted? NTFS FAT etc?
<mDemocritus> SeaPhor: probably... you might want to just torrent the cd
<laeg> how do i configure default applications to open files? selecting a script in properties > open with > doesn't work
<Scunizi> SeaPhor: you could get synaptic to search for a faster mirror..
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: do you happen to be on a thinkpad?
<gord_> blankhead: in a similar theme, google for  vnc and X11vnc. vnc opens a new "display" whereas X11VNC opens the _existing_ desktop display, althoug requires extra work to do so. Much easier with ssh -X, one at a time ;)
<spenser> ipei: set the res thingy for widescreen?
<SeaPhor> Scunizi: how do i do that?
<Wing_> SeaPhor: I managed extremely well on the Argonne National Lab and MIT Media Lab mirrors yesterday.
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: nah
<ipei> spenser: Yeah, VGA1 had modes for wide screen
<gapagos> e baker doesn"t see a .img as a valid dvd image file (and no the file isn't corrupted)
<ipei> spenser: But now the xorg.conf seems to be empty >.<
<gapagos> I need help gnome baker doesn"t see a .img as a valid dvd image file (and no the file isn't corrupted)
<Whitesox2007> for some reason pidgin's budylist window went away, any solutions?
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Then that isn't exactly triple booting, unless your external hdd is going to be connected 24/7. However, maybe you need to specify what hard disk to look at while you're installing ubuntu.
<spenser> ipei: it should be preatty much empty
<bachstudies> clem: I installed the package - should a menu item appear or do i need to run through terminal? Also, where to i go about adding a nautilus action?
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_:  what does uname -a return?
<spenser> ipei:  ill check em if you want to pastebin them
<DJAdmiral> Whitesox2007: click on your pidgin icon in the system tray?
<Stormcr0w> DJADmiral: I don't intend to remove the external drive...
<angelblade17> remoteCTRL, its full info about kernel
<gapagos> I need help gnome baker doesn"t see a .img as a valid dvd image file (and no the file isn't corrupted)
<Whitesox2007> wow
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: Linux josh-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: I just do not have space for anymore internal drives within the case
<ipei> spenser: Pastebin what? HTe xorg.conf is totaly empty >.<
<gapagos> i need to burn it asap
<Whitesox2007> i didn't know ther was one, pidgin must've updated
<Whitesox2007> thanks
<Whitesox2007> XD
<spenser> ipei: really?
<spenser> ipei: thats weird
<Scunizi> SeaPhor: when you're in synaptic go to settings/repositories and and box that opens click Download from and choose other.. then you'll have a button to search for best mirror
<ipei> spenser: Yeah, I haven't deleted it :<
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: ok in that case... http://www.google.at/search?q=audiotestsrc+wave%3Dsine+freq%3D512+!+audioconvert+!+audioresample+!+gconfaudiosink%3A+Failed+to+connect+stream%3A+Invalid+argument&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<blankhead> gord_: thanks for that information and helping this noobie get in touch with the power of linux
<cHoke> wthbbqhax? does the LiveCD environment not let you explore other partitions?
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Okay, then can you see an option to look at different hard disks while you're installing ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: good luck:)
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: What do you mean? During the partitioner?
<spenser> ipei:  you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Nitrox_> remoteCTRL: hahaha, thanks for trying man! I wouldn't have asked here if it was a simple problem ;)
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Yes.
<SeaPhor> Simonft: mDemocritus: Scunizi: Wing_: thank you all for your replies! :-))
<tmap1> could anyone tell me if you need to add repositories to ubuntu? and what are repositories exactly?
<remoteCTRL> Nitrox_: sry dude
<ipei> spenser: Yeah, but I did restart X server,,,
<eboyjr> How do I close my Firefox process?
<sushith> My GDM is not at the correct resolution, How to I edit it?
<billenium> Hey, what is a good tool to find the temperature of my Intel Quad Core Q6600
<remoteCTRL> eboyjr: sudo killall -9 firefox
<ipei> spenser: I can restart again after rewriting that command...
<GT> I'[m having some trouble getting my Mac keyboard to work on Hardy. Can anyone ehlp me?
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: Ubuntu sees all partitions. However, when it reaches the point where it should ask you to import data from other accounts/OS's, it fails to locate them.
<spenser> ipei:  the newest versions of xorg dont require xorg.conf but usually it still creates one
<clem> bachstudies: sudo apt-get install nautilus-actions
<localgod12> tmap1: repository is a place on the net where programs are stored
<remoteCTRL> sushith: ati or nvidia graphics?
<eboyjr> remoteCTRL, Thanks
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: Then, once installation is over, the system restarts and fails to see GRUB
<remoteCTRL> eboyjr: np
<tmap1> could anyone tell me if you need to add repositories to ubuntu? and what are repositories exactly?
<Scunizi> my trash won't empty. even after sudo nautilus and navigating to the various cans in the sys. Any ideas?
<clem> bachstudies: then you can run the nautilus-actions editor from the menu and configure a launcher to mintUpload for your context menu.
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: It boots straight into the Vista bootloader
<gapagos> i need to burn it asap
<gapagos> i need to burn it asap
<localgod12> tmap1 you dont need them but if you want additional software you will have to add them
<gapagos> I need help gnome baker doesn"t see a .img as a valid dvd image file (and no the file isn't corrupted)
<FloodBot1> gapagos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tmap1> localgod12 do you need to add them to ubuntu?
<spenser> ipei:  umm try just creating one and adding Section "Screen"
<spenser>     SubSection     "Display"
<spenser>         Virtual     3000 1400
<spenser>     EndSubSection
<spenser> EndSection
<FloodBot1> spenser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: That would probably be because of two operating systems instead of one. As far as I know, importing settings during installation is still in beta
<eyyYo> Is there any support for emulating a serialport through a usbport available on Ubuntu?
<bachstudies> clem: should this point to the mintupload.py file in /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintupload?
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: however, you would need to install GRUB on your IDE internal hard disk
<mweinelt> gapagos: try brasero or k3b
<SeaPhor> tmap1: hey, good to see ya
<tmap1> good to see you seaphor
<spenser> ipei:  hey sorry but I have to go got work in 30 minuts
<ipei> spenser: Ok, now the VGA1 is in 1248x1024
<spenser> ipei: yea
<Scunizi> gapagos: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3115582
<tmap1> could anyone tell me where i can find some good repositories?
<trollboy> so how do I get dual monitor support going
<ipei> spenser: THats ok, you really helpt me a lot.
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Your ubuntu cd is a livecd, version 8.04, yes?
<spenser> ipei:  your welcome
<ipei> spenser: Thanks! :)
<Stormcr0w> DJADmiral: I have attempted this once. I selected the "vista/longhorn" partition. What happened after reboot, when I selected Vista, I got error message "NTDLR is missing" instead of seeing the bootloader
<trollboy> Right now its cloning, and I go into the prefs and turn off cloning and arrange my monitors and nada
<trollboy> no love
<clem> bachstudies: point it to /usr/lib/linuxmint/mintUpload/mintUpload.py
<pop> cHoke , KIWI is a ubuntu with some good drivers , will work better than ubuntu  8.04
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: Yes it is a 8.04 live cd
<platyhelminth> Hi, I lost the sound, I dont understand why. Can you help me ?
<clem> bachstudies: with options %d/%f
<remoteCTRL> Stormcr0w: supergrub disk is perfect for repairing broken bootloaders
<clem> platyhelminth: make sure you're running the generic kernel and not the i386 one.
<platyhelminth> ?
<gord_> Stormcr0w: supergrub disk is cool, u can edit the lines a thousand times till u get it right, wellsaid remotectrl
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<bachstudies> clem: thanks. I just tried running from the terminal with errors but i guess i need to include the filename when running. Thanks again for all your help
<rsista> Hello all..can someone people help me with Sopcast problem on Ubuntu 7.1.0?
<clem> platyhelminth: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<GT> I'm having trouble getting an Apple USB keyboard I have to work under Hasrdy. Can anybodsy help me? It's either a problem with xorg or a problem withn GNOME.
<pop> bye all
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: or you could install grub directly from your livecd and pinpoint which exact hard disk you want it on.
<clem> bachstudies: yes
<Scunizi> clem: the system you currently have installed
<Stormcr0w> All: so I should install GRUB on the IDE, then when it does not work, install supergrub and start troubleshooting?
<Fa> bye pop :)
<platyhelminth> uname -rclem 2.6.24-16-generic
<wabkia> is there an unmount command?
<remoteCTRL> gord_: i never needed to edit some lines a thousand times as supergrub actually did it all by itself?
<Scunizi> wabkia: umount
<Starnestommy> wabkia: umount
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Yeah.
<DJAdmiral> wabkia: umount
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: How do I do that and when? Before or after install?
<platyhelminth> 2.6.24-16-generic
<wabkia> command not found =\
<rsista> :%s/people/please
<clem> platyhelminth: so you're running the generic one. Must be something else then.
<Scunizi> wabkia: you have to tell it what to umount.. like umount /media/disk1
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: How do I install GRUB from the live cd, I mean...
<wabkia> yes
<wabkia> it goes
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: After install. From your ubuntu livecd, pop open a terminal and type in
<eboyjr> Is there a key shortcut that will open a terminal.... i think it has and F1-F5 key or something...
<wabkia> -bash: unmount: command not found
<Scunizi> eboyjr: alt f2
<wabkia> im logged in with sudo -i
<georgy28> wabkia, :umount
<eboyjr> Scunizi, How do I get bak? Alt+F6 ?
<Paganel> wabkia: umount
<zChris> eboyjr: f7
<eboyjr> zChris, Thanks
<gord_> remoteCTRL: i use it as read-only grub-on-a-cd when i cantr get my head aroubnd hd0,0, hd1,1, hd0,1 hd1,0 etc etc etc , i just do "e" to edit and then b to boot, like lots of dry runs, i have many partitions and usially 4xhddd in my boxes :)(
<Scunizi> eboyjr: alt f2 just gives you a box to type into.. if you want to get away from the gdm then ctrl+alt+f2 then to get back ctrl+alt+f7
<wabkia> -bash: unmount: command not found
<eboyjr> Scunizi, Yes,... thats what i was looking for.
<georgy28> wabkia, : not unmount but umount
 * rsista patiently waits for his turn..I see that everyone is busy helping eboyjr/wabkia
<wabkia> oh
<wabkia> got it
<Scunizi> rsista: ask away..
<remoteCTRL> gord_: well that explains a lot, hehe
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: Sorry... what do I type in terminal?
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: hang on a sec
<rsista> Thanks, Scunizi..I can't seem to make Sopcast install properly .
#ubuntu 2008-05-04
<platyhelminth> I lost the sound few minutes ago, I dont understand why ( I use generic kernel ) Can you help me ?
<remoteCTRL> gord_: its an ultimate livesaver thoXD
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: I think I found something very useful to you
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: no worries :)
<alteregoa> i need a download frenzy
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: great!
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: http://www.scotthofer.com/How%20to%20triple%20boot%20XP%20Vista%20Linux.html
<rsista> I downloaded the *.gz files /untarred them..but I get error saying dependency error some such thing.
<Scunizi> rsista: ah.. sorry I don't know anything about sopcast.. however if you rephrase your question to be more specific you might find someone that knows the answer.
<rsista> Is there a straightforward tutorial available somewhere
<Scunizi> rsista: with dependancies.. you need to install what they say is missing.
<chatuu> hello
<wabkia> ok, well, that didnt work. I have two shares. they are exactly alike except one is /media/store (the one that works) and one is /media/store2
<chatuu> any one want to help ?
<NetEcho> is there an apt-spy for ubuntu?
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: looking at it now...
<Scunizi> !ask | chatuu
<ubottu> chatuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<alteregoa> yeah sudo aptitude moo
<Scunizi> !who | chatuu
<ubottu> chatuu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alteregoa> then sudo aptitude -v moo
<gord_> remoteCTRL: yeah sure is, for example i have a problem on one machine with an extra IDE "raid" card, and if i insert a CD into the card-connected cdrom it bumps my HDx,p number in the grub (root3,7) format up one digit, drove me mad for a week
<gleyve> H E L P ! ! !
<jdq997> Hey guys, who here uses Cairo Clock?
 * Scunizi throws a life ring without a rope
<gleyve> H E L P ! ! ! I need help with aMSN .
<Simonft> ﻿Scunizi: I was unaware you could use sopcast on ubuntu
<alteregoa> i use big ben
<Simonft> gleyve: ask away
<alteregoa> amsn?
<alteregoa> i can read you
<chatuu> Scunizi, look i am from brazil and don't speak engkllsi that well... so... please be patient
<Scunizi> Simonft: I have no idea.. just mentioning that if it's complaining about dependancies you =need to satisfy those.
<chatuu> Scunizi, are you wiht the new ubuntu 8.04 ?
<gleyve> Simonft: When i install aMSN i get the following error..
<Scunizi> chatuu: yes
<gord_> !br | chatuu
<ubottu> chatuu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<chatuu> Scunizi, how many mem dos it takes ?
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to add a repository
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: I think that covers it very well
<wabkia> ok, so if i mount my second disk to /media/store it works, but i dont understand
<jdq997> gleyve, any reason why you want to use amsn?
<gleyve> Simonft: /usr/bin/wish: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> chatuu: the minimum to install from the live cd I think is 384k
<wabkia> i created both folders the same way
<Scunizi> *megs
<remoteCTRL> gord_:  humm, somehow youre in the wrong menu man, i only needed that one once and that was when i ruined all masterboot records and partition tables so far that i couldnt boot the recovery partition of that device anymore which was really bad as we didnt have cds for it...
<Simonft> ﻿gord_: it seems like he can speak english
<bachstudies> clem: just tested - working perfectly...many thanks
<chatuu> Scunizi, noo.. look i am using it
<wabkia> mkdir /media/store etc then chmod 777 /path/todir
<gleyve> jdq997: I need aMSN because of the webcam
<alteregoa> if you get an error use kopete
<Scunizi> chatuu: ok.. how much memory do you have?
<clem> bachstudies: you're welcome.
<remoteCTRL> gord_: but supergrub did the job i was able to remoint that partition and to restore the whole software..
<chatuu> but it takes like 220MB just when i log on and i took out so many services Scunizi
<alteregoa> the cam
<chatuu> i have 1gb Scunizi
<alteregoa> is the cam working already?
<remoteCTRL> gord_: speaking of windows in dualboot...
<gleyve> jdq997: what do u think? normaly I use gaim...but I need aMSN to talk to my girlfriend
<Scunizi> chatuu: I ment to say it takes 384megs to install from the live cd.. as for how much ram to run the system. I'm not sure.
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to add a repository
<Scunizi> chatuu: 1 gig of ram is more than enough though
<soundray> chatuu: most of that will be used for buffers. Linux tries to use memory, rather than letting it idle. You have nothing to worry about.
<alteregoa> gleyve: you need a girlfriend to talk with aMSN?
<xylor> test
<chatuu> soundray,  thanks
<gord_> Simonft: yeah he just said not that well lol, but i think the pling-line is worded a bit harsh, seems to say "hey, use #ub-br willya?!" when really i meant "did u realise that br help might be available if it easier?
<Scunizi> xylor: echo test
<DJAdmiral> alteregoa: XD
<xylor> lol
<remoteCTRL> gord_: any partitionmagic experience so far?
<chatuu> i know it is more than enough but in the previus version it takes like 120 mb with the same processe runing
<gord_> remoteCTRL:  yeah bad, dont use it lol
<chatuu> soundray,
<gleyve> alteregoa: my girlfriend lives another city of mine..so I need to use my webcam..and the software I know for this porpose is aMSN. am I wrong?
<chatuu> soundray, Scunizi  i know it is more than enough but in the previus version it takes like 120 mb with the same processe runing
<josedenoche> there
<josedenoche> hello
<remoteCTRL> gord_: exept you got ssssssupergrub
<Simonft> gleyve: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1860&highlight=
<josedenoche> how you guys doing?
<alteregoa> ok, gleyve, or something your webcam works already?
<Scunizi> chatuu: ok.. so is the system any faster for you on 8.04? or slower?
<db_> xyzpaw:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<gleyve> alteregoa: yes..my webcam works in windows..using msn
<gord_> remoteCTRL>: lost a lot of partitions with P8.05, very annoying, sometimes only after physically moving it to a new machine
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: I don't understand...
<chatuu> the problem is, one is in one machine and the other is on another
<soundray> chatuu: just ignore how much memory is in use. If you get slow system response, or processes cancelled due to lack of memory, then you can worry about memory usage.
<gleyve> alteregoa: now I need to intall aMSN but it's not working
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: So basically, install BCDedit on vista...
<DJAdmiral> Supergrub should have it's own comic book. Saving hard disks and formatting bad sectors : P
<remoteCTRL> gord_: we use 7.0 but i gueass we are spaking of the same
<alteregoa> gleyve: try to get easycam2
<chatuu> soundray,  once i got everything on,,, it takes 600mb and start tu uses swap
<xylor> I've just installed HH Ubuntu, but I can't get my screen resolution higher than 640x480 @ 50 Hz. This is with Nvidia driver. Without it is 800x600 maximum, but that is still too low. Normal is 1024x768. Where do I configure this?
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: then install Ubuntu and install GRUb on the same disc as Ubuntu...
<Fjss> where does ubuntu store the .app of a program when you install a package??
<[T]an1> can anyone tell me the package name to apt-get install dhcpd3
<alteregoa> gleyve: type sudo apt-get install easycam2
<gleyve> alteregoa: easycam2 if for linux? better then aMSN?
<alteregoa> gleyve: its to configure your cam
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: then go back to Vista, run BCDedit and amend the Vista bootloader, so that it also sees Ubuntu?
<Simonft> ﻿gleyve: did you see my link?
<[T]an1> nevermind... found a cool tool in webmin to install it :-D
<Starnestommy> Fjss: /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/sbin, and /usr/games
<prey_alone> RubyGems runs really slowly on my Ubuntu server. I've done gem update --system, but it still takes some thirty minutes to get SQLite or even JSON
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: I have no idea. I'd just follow the whole howto step by step
<sveakex> is there any terminal based browser which supports javascript? i need to manage a router from a computer i have only ssh access with
<gleyve> Simonft: your link didnt work :(
<gord_> remoteCTRL: my cd+raidcard problem was if CD was inserted, then removed, but machine was warm reset all my upper hd(x,p) things were out of kilter until a cold reset, or re-insert of a CD, its was a bios interaction and took about 100hrs to diagnose with supergrubdisk, but it sorted it all out with lots of truth-table stuff to replicate the problem
<Simonft> gleyve: http://www.amsn-project.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1860&highlight=
<alteregoa> yeah supergrubdisk
<sushith> How do i change my GDM Resolutions, Its at 700x600 by default now i want i tot be changed
<gleyve> alteregoa: easycam2 couldn't be found..I'll try do find out
<Scunizi> prey_alone: you might ask in #ubuntu-server.. someone there might know the answer.
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Normally I just run Ubuntu, with XP running inside it as a virtual box
<prey_alone> thanks
<soundray> chatuu: it's fine if it uses some of the swap space. If you absolutely want it not to swap, you can control this via the vm.swappiness parameter (google)
<sushith> anyone?
<prey_alone> Half of my questions hinge on using the right channel, since so many systems are involved.
<gleyve> Simonft: ok..I'm reading the forum...thanks
<Simonft> sushith: google changing gdm resolutions
<remoteCTRL> gord_: that is really evil
<wapityyy> hey guys, any tips or links on how to use my tv screen as monitor?
<chatuu> i know.. i just worry about like... why one tooks 120 mb and the onther took 240mb.. just to log on
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: there are a couple of differences - in the site's scenario all OS's are on the same disk. In my case, Ubuntu needs to be installed on another (an external) disk
<chatuu> soundray,
<GT> I'm having trouble getting an Apple USB keyboard I have to work under Hasrdy. Can anybodsy help me? It's either a problem with xorg or a problem withn GNOME.
<soundray> chatuu: it's a waste of time to worry about this
<Fjss> starnestommy: say I want to use azureus and firefox asks me to choose the application to download with, where do I go??
<sushith> Simonft: I did without any luck
<Starnestommy> Fjss: it would be whatever the output of the command "which azureus" would be
<gleyve> alteregoa: Don't you people like aMSN? why not?
<knight666> hai
<DJAdmiral> I guess you're going to have to tweak the howto accordingly.
<Simonft> ﻿sushith: I for got the original question
<remoteCTRL> Fjss: sudo which azureus tells you the path
<DJAdmiral> gleyve: Gaim just does so much more.
<Starnestommy> remoteCTRL: which doesn't need sudo
<alteregoa> gleyve: i use msn and amsn
<xylor> I've just installed HH Ubuntu, but I can't get my screen resolution higher than 640x480 @ 50 Hz. This is with Nvidia driver. Without it is 800x600 maximum, but that is still too low. Normal is 1024x768. Where do I configure this?
<wapityyy> yo guys , how do you configure a pc to work with a tv screen?
<DJAdmiral> gleyve: It's also very expandable.
<musa> gleyve: i use amsn, i tested my webcam and its working
<sushith> Simonft: How to change the gdm resolution
<Ttech> Where are fonts stored in Ubuntu?
<magnetron> !fixres | xylor
<ubottu> xylor: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gleyve> DJAdmiral: I like gaim..but we cant use a ewebcam with gaim
<alteregoa> gleyve: in the past i used i sick you, at the beginning of  1995 or someting
<psionfenix> whats a good avi to mp4 converter?
<wabkia> woot, i fixed everything :D
<wabkia> im amazing!
<soundray> !fonts | TTech
<ubottu> TTech: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<musa> glyve: alternatively you can use skype with video
<knight666> my laptop refuses to configure a second screen, it does recognize it, but unchecking the "clone output" box doesn't do anything, it will clone the output regardless
<Stormcr0w> DJAdmiral: Gotta read on BCDedit. If it really allows vista bootloader to see Linux, then my troubles are over :))
<blah569> Why does this keep happening?  After I am logged on to my user account on Ubuntu for a while, Firefox and Terminal start to not open, but every other application opens fine?
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: also not if it happens to be in /usr/sbin or whatever?
<Simonft> sushith: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/
<Fjss> starnestommy: how do I find that?
<wapityyy> how to recognize the port s video :( ?
<gleyve> musa: I can't intall aMSN...gives a error when installing..wanna see the error message?
<chatuu> soundray,  thanks =]
<remoteCTRL> ls -la /usr
<DJAdmiral> psionfenix: ffmpeg can convert from pretty much anything to anything else
<Starnestommy> Fjss: open a terminal, then type "which azureus"
<xylor> ok thanks I didn't know about that one
<psionfenix> awesome, thanks
<wabkia> oh wait, ubuntu is scanning on startup for some reason. if i dont skip it it askes me for the root password and everything i try is incorrect, if i press ctrl + D it just reboot
<musa> gleyve: i'm not expert but let me see if i can help
<Starnestommy> Fjss: that'll tell you where it's installed
<bwoloock> blz
<remoteCTRL> Starnestommy: ok i guess i just answered my own question
<koganei> my videos just started bugging, wether it's streaming or totem movie player. They stop after a random amount of time and gives me an 'cannot read from resource' error
<musa> gleyve: did you used apt-get to install it
<gleyve> musa: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<DJAdmiral> Stormcr0w: Glad I could do what little I could.
<blah569> Does anyone have an idea?
<DJAdmiral> I'm going off, guys
<gleyve> musa: yes..i tried apt-get and also downloading the package
<DJAdmiral> Ciao.
<soundray> Bye DJAdmiral
<musa> gleyve: did you tried to compile it youself or let apt-get do it
<GT> I'm having trouble getting an Apple USB keyboard I have to work under Ubuntu 8.04. Can anybody help me? It's either a problem with xorg or a problem with GNOME.
<macd> gleyve, you installed amsn via apt/synaptic?
<gleyve> musa: I let the apt-get do it
<heartsblood> If I run the ubuntu 8.04 alternate x64 upgrade disk will I lose my logical raid (/home) in the detection process?  I ran it once and It gave me the impression that it has to format software raids before it could build /dev/md0
<gleyve> macd: yes..via apt and via synaptic
<macd> gleyve, and when you ran apt-get install amsn, what did you see happen? an error, or successfully isntalled./
<macd> gleyve, well which was it apt or synaptic ;)
<remoteCTRL> heartsblood: i had no problems with my raid5
<heartsblood> phew
<heartsblood> glad to hear that
<macd> heartsblood, there is a known issue with hardy+softraid
<gleyve> macd: sucessfully installed...but gives me error when trying to run..following the error:
<macd> heartsblood, you can find it in the release notes
<gleyve> macd: /usr/bin/wish: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<heartsblood> thanks
<alteregoa> ok
<Fjss> starnestommy: thanks got it figured out
<kassah-lappy> I'm booting from the LiveCD and instead of getting the GUI I keep getting a initramfs prompt
<macd> gleyve, are you loading it by clicking its icon? or trying from the terminal?
<alteregoa> no problem gleyve
<gleyve> macd: im not sure..but i think the same error happened when installing
<sushith> Simonft: This is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1006449 which has no reference to resolutions
<gleyve> macd: from the terminal
<macd> gleyve, 'sudo apt-get install tcl8.5', after that completes, then use the icon on the menu to start amsn.
<soundray> kassah-lappy: is it version 8.04?
<Simonft> sushith: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225339
<isidoro> hola
<Genotrius> I'm having trouble getting an Apple USB keyboard I have to work under Ubuntu 8.04. Can anybody help me? It's either a problem with xorg or a problem with GNOME.
<kassah-lappy> 8.10 livecd I just burned
<kassah-lappy> err
<gleyve> macd: ok..i'll try it now
<kassah-lappy> whatever just came out
 * kassah-lappy looks
<FloodBot1> kassah-lappy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macd> gleyve, however if tcl8.5 wasnt installed with amsn, then we have a bug.
<kassah-lappy> yeah... 8.04
<alteregoa> no problem gleyve sudo apt-get install tcl
<soundray> kassah-lappy: have you checked the integrity of the CD? There is a boot option for it.
<gleyve> macd: anothe message: it tells me that tcl8.5 is already the newer version
<kassah-lappy> will do... I installed my laptop (which I'm typing on) with the same CD.
<macd> gleyve, actually, amsn requires tcl8.5 to be installed, this is fairly odd
<sushith> Simonft: It also mentions about editing the xorg.conf
<soundray> kassah-lappy: in that case, it's most likely to be a hardware incompatibility. You might want to report this as a bug
<soundray> !bugs | kassah-lappy
<ubottu> kassah-lappy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gleyve> macd: it tells me that tcl8.5 is already the newer version
<musa> gleyve: i found forum thread discussing same error msg and their fixed it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87001
<eboyjr> How can I play *.flv videos in Totem? Right, now ( using the YouTube plugin ) I see the beginning of the video for a fraction of a second.. and then after that, the only thing left is the sound.
<Simonft> ﻿Simonft: do you want to change it to something different than your account?
<kassah-lappy> hrrm... that's no fun...
<kassah-lappy> think I might have any luck just installing?
<benpicco_> Hi, how can I get back "custom effects" in appereance?
<macd> musa, thats also for breezy.
<kassah-lappy> I had 7.10 on the system originally till the HD died
<gleyve> musa: ok..i'm gonna take a look..thanks for the help girl..are you brazilian?
<macd> gleyve, do NOT install those packages in that forum thread, that is very antiquated
<babu> Hi everybody..
<alteregoa> ebiyur u dzbb
<alteregoa> with libsalad 2.1
<soundray> kassah-lappy: I agree, but it happens sometimes. If 7.10 Live booted on the system, you might try installing that and upgrading.
<Genotrius> I'm having trouble getting an Apple USB keyboard I have to work under Ubuntu 8.04. Can anybody help me? It's either a problem with xorg or a problem with GNOME.
<Genotrius> I'm having trouble getting an Apple USB keyboard I have to work under Ubuntu 8.04. Can anybody help me? It's either a problem with xorg or a problem with GNOME.
<Genotrius> Oops.
<alteregoa> yeah
<sushith> Simonft: No, Its at 800x600 now, where as after login it goes to my preference which is 1024x768
<alteregoa> moobs
<gleyve> macd: ok man
<soundray> kassah-lappy: in terms of bug reporting, if 7.10 worked and 8.04 doesn't, it makes it particularly interesting for the developers...
<kassah-lappy> soundray: will see what I can come up with
<macd> musa, be careful when recommending solutions to people, that link was for breezy. and those packages couldve very easily broken his/her system.
<Simonft> sushith: what does the file say
<hemelskonijn> Notification:
<hemelskonijn> 		 1. Set UK type at US keyboard can't type '\'
<hemelskonijn>        		 2. Battery sometimes can't not be charged
<hemelskonijn> 		 3. keyboard no function after system resuming from S4 issue
<FloodBot1> hemelskonijn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eax> Good evening gentlefolks. Can anyone help me with the game Uplink (not wined!) under Feisty? When I try to run it, it gives me a "Core Dumped" message, but not debug.log :S
<alteregoa> i hope kernel 25 comes asap
<hemelskonijn> s4 aint that some hibernation like stuff ??
<heartsblood> macd, where did you see the information about "Issue with hardy+softraid"  Only thing I saw in the release notes about raid was dell firmware bug.  That's hardraid
<macd> gleyve, open a terminal, and try this "sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install amsn"
<musa> macd: sorry i didnt checked it properly
<gleyve> macd: I'll try
<gord_> <hemelskonijn: yeah wheree u find that?
<sushith> Simonft: http://pastebin.ca/1006449 this is my xorg.conf
<macd> heartsblood, one sec, I'll find it
<alteregoa> yeah crapple keyboars avoid to work with PC's, because they are designed for classes, not for masss
<gleyve> macd: just a minute
<heartsblood> ty
<gord_> <hemelskonijn: s4 is a particular power-state
<hemelskonijn> it seems to be stuck there
<hemelskonijn> and its a known issue
<hemelskonijn> according to the bios changelog
<vanberge> can anybody tell me how i can stop volume icons from showing up on my desktop.  normally i dont care but i have an NFS volume and i am getting sick of having the icon on there.  :-)
<Genotrius> Problem getting xorg to accept input from a USB keyboard under Hardy! Help, anyone?
<hemelskonijn> still no solution
<alteregoa> if you need to get the keyboard working, press alt-f4 in the keyboard setup
<macd> heartsblood, ahh, my mistake it has been fixed.
<hemelskonijn> why are there always wanna be nerds that want to be clever ??
<chucky> hey guys. I'm trying to get a WEP wireless connection working on my ubuntu box. the card works, I think I've set it up..but when I dhclient eth1, nothing happens, I'm missing something and can't seem to get the connection working
<heartsblood> ok thanks :)
<gord_> hemelskonijn: hmm, ok well, IF u do get it workin again, be sure not to let it go to s4. ever :) i know the "hibernate" package can be uber-powerful, but i have no experience othe than it working 1st time, but i hear it very customisable
<heartsblood> l8r then, off to upgrade!
<benpicco_> where can I find an example for network settings in /system/networking/wireless/networks (gconf-editor)? I want to add a WPA2 secured network manually, only got the wpa pmk and the ssid, but this should be enough, shouldn't it?
<eax> Good evening gentlefolks. Can anyone help me with the game Uplink (not wined!) under Feisty? When I try to run it, it gives me a "Core Dumped" message, but not debug.log :S
<macd> vanberge, "gconftool-2 --type boolean --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible false"
<Genotrius> -groans-
<hemelskonijn> hmm i wasnt planning on doing any s4 any time soon
<macd> vanberge, type that at a console, sorry.
<soundray> vanberge: open gconf-editor and go to apps/nautilus/desktop -- there you can disable "volumes_visible"
<macd> to slow soundray ;)
<hemelskonijn> ram is stored to me main drive right ?? ...
<trollboy> hi anyone got a sec to help me with my video card?
 * hemelskonijn is going to pull it outt
<gleyve> macd: i got some problems...about public key
<vanberge> macd, soundray  thanks.... however, i have already unchecked the "volumes_visible" option... it still appears
<eboyjr> How can I play *.flv videos in Totem? Right, now ( using the YouTube plugin ) I see the beginning of the video for a fraction of a second.. and then after that, the only thing left is the sound.
<macd> gleyve, paste it to a pastebin please.
<vanberge> macd, soundray maybe it is because it's in my fstab ?
 * soundray blows a raspberry at macd
<Signil> does easycrypt come by default in hardy?
<macd> vanberge, I used that and it worked for me, and I also have nfs volumes
<gord_> hemelskonijn: yeha i bet. so, maybe an email to acer is in order, ~~ yeah i think the init  pulls the ram etc form a file
<soundray> vanberge: I wouldn't have thought that it would make a difference
<gleyve> macd: the error is in portuguese
<xyzpaw> do you need to add any repositories manually to hardy or are they already there?
<gleyve> macd: pastebin ???
<macd> !paste | gleyve
<ubottu> gleyve: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hemelskonijn> yhea though no difference between wif and wifout the hdd
<sushith> Simonft: any Idea?
<gleyve> ubottu: thankss
<wapityyy> hey, any tips on how to config tv screen ?
<hemelskonijn> and ohw yhea ... acer doesnt want to help me wif me problem unless i buy a new mobo or a new system
<hemelskonijn> i hate helpdesks
<gord_> hemelskonijn: so try pulling the disk to another machine, i doubt the kernel will boot fully OK (it might, its damn good lol_, and the filsystems might mount read-write (dangerous maybe), personally I'd DD the disk to amnother and boot the copy
<eax> Can anyone help me with the game Uplink (not wined!) under Feisty? When I try to run it, it gives me a "Core Dumped" message, but not debug.log :S
<xyzpaw> do you need to add any repositories manually to hardy or are they already there?
<macd> gord_, no d--- words plz!
<SnakeArt> Hi,everybody!
<hemelskonijn> gord ... still i need to boot and well ... i dun care about me data
<macd> !hi | SnakeArt
<ubottu> SnakeArt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hemelskonijn> can check th logs though
<benpicco_> someone uses a wpa2 secured wlan? how should the values in /system/networking/wireless/networks (gconf) look? (example please?)
<gord_> <macd: err, pls explain, PM me i'm lost?
<soundray> macd: doubt or disk?
<xyzpaw> do you need to add any repositories manually to hardy or are they already there?
<gleyve__> macd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9867/
<SnakeArt> Is there any way how to figure which module has been loaded on bootup, and which after modprobe command?
<xyzpaw> i mean do you have to get them from another website?
<soundray> gord_: macd was asking you to avoid swearwords in this channel
<whatsfresh> how is ubuntu on PIII450 laptops?  i want help a friend out who is poor and needs a laptop, i have no experience with ubuntu but understand new linux users really like it
<gord_> ah sorry gotcha, yeah i missed it, i thought it was for d--angerous sorry guys/gals
<zChris> whatsfresh: i would recommend Xubuntu instead
<macd> gleyve, your using a bunch of non-official ubuntu repos, automatix being one of them, good luck fixing it.
<benpicco_> whatsfresh, better try xubuntu
<gleyve> macd: is it easy to fix it?
<whatsfresh> zChris, benpicco: thanks
<macd> gleyve, If I were you I'd remove all that 3rd party garbage repos from my /etc/apt/sources.list and ONLY use official ubuntu repos.
<soundray> whatsfresh: older machines like that tend not to have enough memory. Xubuntu may be a better choice.
<whatsfresh> ok thanks
<benpicco_> whatsfresh, if it has less or equal 256mb ram, use the alternative install cd
<xyzpaw> do you need to add any repositories manually to hardy or are they already there?
<xyzpaw> i mean do you have to get them from another website?
<gleyve> macd: I see...i'll do that
<whatsfresh> later gators
<Scunizi> xyzpaw: they are all thee.
<Scunizi> *there
<macd> gleyve, yeah remove the automatix ones, and the sunnet.de ones, and debian-multimedia
<SnakeArt> How to get an info about modules loaded on bootup and then after modprobe command?
<macd> SnakeArt, "lsmod" lists all loaded modules
<xyzpaw> Scunizi: thansk
<xyzpaw> thanks
<gord_> whatsfresh: also, after xubuntu, google fluxbox if it seems too slow in XFCE(=xubuntu desktop) i run fluxbox window manager on a p2/350 and 256mb no probs for firefox and abiword/gnumerixc load in 3 secs, no probs
<soundray> SnakeArt: 'modinfo modulename' tells you details about modules
<jc> openoffice-core conflicts with openoffice.org-unbundled - this error is preventing me from installing openoffice any thoughts anyone?
<SnakeArt> macd: I know that, but I need to know which 'wacom' module is loaded on boot, and which is loaded when i type modprobe wacom
<tony55> xyzpaw should all be there if you did a install form cd or installed via wubi
<eax> I'm trying to remove gaim and install pidgin under Feisty Fawn, but it wants me to remove the packages "ubuntu-desktop" and "nautilus-sendto" too. Should I allow it?
<xyzpaw> i did install from CD
<zelrikriando> openoffice conflicts with the gnome themes...I HATE that
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: missed a lot.. are you trying to get your wacom working? if so which one.?
<macd> SnakeArt, then use modinfo wacom before and after loading it.
<xyzpaw> does I2P work on ubuntu?
<jc> zelrikriando: I know, but I really need to get openoffice installed
<gleyve> macd: I removed them..do i need to restart my computer?
<macd> gleyve, no, rerun the command I gave you earlier.
<macd> gleyve, actually, dont
<xyzpaw> anyone know what I2P is and if it works on ubuntu?
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: Yeah. I have only three devices in gimp or wacomcpl : pad, eraser and cursor ,but no stylus.
<KindOne> all my repositories got deleted in Synaptic Package Manger, is there a list where i can get all the Ubuntu repositories ??
<macd> gleyve, do this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install amsn"
<Prefix> I want to write a script that executes another script when i lose my Internet connection - it will act as an auto repair. Can anyone help me do this?
<jc> does anyone know what pn means when I do dpkg -l packagename
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: I'll pastbin my xorg for you.. mine works.. graphire 4
<zelrikriando> jc: I dont really know about your issue...try uninstalling all of Openoffice and install again?
<Agilo> My flash player works for a number of times on firefox (for example, I watch a number of videos), but then after I change sites and come back, there is a possiblity that it won't work again and I'd have to restart my computer to bring it back to working order
<jc> zelrikriando: did that something is still wrong
<Signil> does hardy have this feature where on installing u wont need to overwrite your home?
<gleyve__> macd: I think its working :)
<tony55> xyzpaw do a search in the symatic package installer
<gord_> whatsfresh: by the way, fluxbox will install easily and just neds to be used when u really need more speed/less memory useage, like photo-editing, you can use it as an occasional one-off using normal desktop for everyday jobs. note this for later in case machine is too slow
<mweinelt> jc: remove mit --purge
<mweinelt> remove with --purge
<macd> KindOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9870/
<zelrikriando> jc: are you doing it through synaptics?
<mweinelt> apt-get remove --purge <packet>
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: http://pastebin.com/f47307863
<jc> mweinelt: did that, even did a "clean" and still no good
<cool_pimp> pechiu
<xyzpaw> tony55: is it bad to use the add/remove programs option instead of the synaptics package manager?
<KindOne> macd: Thank You
<macd> KindOne, no problem
<jc> xyzpaw: nope, add/remove works great
<mweinelt> xyzpaw: not at all
<POmAZ> xyzpaw it's the same thing
<tony55> xyzpaw no just it don't have all the programs in it
<SnakeArt> Sunizi: I have Bamboo One. It's strange, because when I boot I have these three devices, but when I type 'sudo rmmod wacom' and then 'sudo modprobe wacom' I can move the cursor but devices disappear and there's no pressure sensitivity.
<Agilo> My flash player works for a number of times on firefox (for example, I watch a number of videos), but then after I change sites and come back, there is a possiblity that it won't work again and I'd have to restart my computer to bring it back to working order. Is there a command to restart my flash player from the terminal
<xyzpaw> add/remove doesnt have all the programs?
<POmAZ> xyzpaw synaptic is just a gui addon for aptitude
<Prefix> I want to write a script that executes another script when i lose my Internet connection - it will act as an auto repair. Can anyone help me do this?
<macd> Agilo, just restart firefox.
<xyzpaw> aptitude?
<gleyve> macd: it's working..i'll give you a feedback in a moment
<soundray> xyzpaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/I2P
<macd> gleyve, great
<zelrikriando> I never use Add/remove...I dont know what is it for?
<POmAZ> xyzpaw yep; man aptitude in terminal
<xylor> How do I turn off the "arrived" and "has left" messages here in the chat, I'm using Konversation
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: have you loaded wacom-tools? also you should compare my xorg with yours to see the diff.
<zelrikriando> What the difference between add/remove and synaptic?
<soundray> POmAZ: no, it isn't. aptitude and synaptic are independent frontends for apt.
<Agilo> macd it works thanks. Do you have an idea why it bugs on me in that way
<POmAZ> synaptic is graphics; aptitude command line
<macd> Agilo, its being fixed, but it happens to everyone
<mweinelt> zelrikriando: Add/Remove is more user-friendly
<Luckrider> does anyone have a place to get drivers for a Lexmark Printer. I have Hardy heron, and we just open up the new printer. being able to print is all I am worried about. I have a lexmark X5270 all-in-one, any Help is greatly appreciated.
<Starnestommy> zelrikriando: synaptic has more features, but add/remove is easier to use
<Agilo> macd allright
<zelrikriando> ok
<macd> Agilo, complain to adobe for not supporting Linux users :)
<jc> zelrikriando: tried synaptic, aptitude and apt-get all give the same error
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: also .. hardy should have built in support for wacom without having to modprobe anything.
<Agilo> macd ill think bout that
<macd> Scunizi, depending on the webcam of course
<gleyve> macd: Sorry..still gives an erro when trying to run...nut instalation was sucessfull
<gleyve> macd: /usr/bin/tclsh: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zelrikriando> jc: is it giving a specific error?
<mweinelt> gleyve: sudo updatedb && locate libtcl8.5.so
<gleyve> macd: I Dondt want to bore you..thanks anyways
<macd> gleyve, what happens when you try to run amsn from the aaplications menu?
<Scunizi> macd: true.. but the bamboo isn't that far removed from the graphire.
<macd> mweinelt, its already installed.
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: It's the same. I see that You still have these 'forcedevice' parts. You mean, that I need to reinstall wacom-tools? Oh, BTW: I'm using 7.10 (2.6.22-14-generic)
<gleyve> macd: from the aplications menu nothin happens...just this.." starting..."
<mweinelt> macd: and now i'm trying to locate it so we can export its location
<macd> gleyve, k, one sec
<jc> it says the there is a conflict between openoffice.org-core and openoffice.org-unbundled which is contained and a bunch of openoffice.org files
<led> how the heck do i make all backgrounds black
<norv> how can one find where to obtain a particular program? for instance 'after'
<benpicco_> would someone please be so kind to show me how a wpa2 wlan config in /system/networking/wireless/networks (gconf-editor) looks like? any examples out there? how are the values named?
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: I have them but I've commented them out.  I did have them in for Feisty and commented out the lines with "usb" and it worked.. might try that
<Luckrider> Printer Help Neede!!!  does anyone have a place to get drivers for a Lexmark Printer. I have Hardy heron, and we just open up the new printer. being able to print is all I am worried about. I have a lexmark X5270 all-in-one, any Help is greatly appreciated.
<soundray> jc: can you run 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<gord_> Luckrider: i'm in a similar problem with a lexmark X7350, traditionally, lexmark were slow to provide any support for linux.unix at all, but recently they seems to be some slow progress, last i looked at lexmark website 5 months ago there was a embryonic linux development kit and a driver for a single printer, u seen that at all?
<thompa> i need help finding what device my walkman is?
<macd> gleyve, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure tcl8.5"
<Luckrider> no gord
<jc> soundray: done that, same issue
<gleyve> macd: ok
<thompa> i know the mount command but how to find device?
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: Ok. I will. Tnx.
<Luckrider> has there been an Linux support for the printer rather than Lexmark support?
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: np
<jo08> hi to the room! where there any main updates recently on update manager?
<Luckrider> I have heard of people getting lexmarks just print Gord_
<gord_> Luckrider: no, not as far as i can see, i dont think lexmark provided any onfi you see
<gleyve> macd: the problem still goes on
<gord_> <Luckrider: info'
<soundray> jc: are you on 8.04?
<secleinteer> does anyone know if i can burn an ubuntu cd iso onto a dvd?
<astro76> Luckrider: that model is listed as a paperweight http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark
<Luckrider> oh, that is not good, they claim they are the business printer, gord_
<macd> gleyve, 'ls /usr/lib/libtcl*' return anything?
<jc> soundray: just updated last night - been having issues since
<Luckrider> thanks astro76, I think I have seen that on the interweb
<chris127> is ubuntu better on resources than fedora
<Scunizi> secleinteer: waste of space but yes
<gord_> Luckrider:hmm maybe i need to re-investigate then. yeah they dont really live up to the claims in my book, imagine business-grade kit not workin with unix rofl.
<secleinteer> Scunizi: kk, thx
<gleyve> macd: yes,...it lists me some filepaths
<zelrikriando> I have also issues since I upgraded
<hydrogen> chris127: you will not get an objective answer here...
<thompa> what do i need to put in fstab for walkman? cant find device
<Genotrius> Alright, I've narrowed down my problem. My lovely little Mac keyboard works under Kubuntu, but it doesn't work under Ubuntu. So, as far as I can tell. the problem lies with GNOME. Can anyone help me now? And please don't try to tell me to fix it with alt-F4, I'm not that dumb.
<zelrikriando> I fixed some of them though
<Luckrider> exactly, they aren't working for the industry they were designed for gord_
<Luckrider> although
<Genotrius> Somebody said that.
<POmAZ> chris127 about the same, but ymmv
<soundray> jc: can you run 'apt-cache policy openoffice.org-unbundled' and tell me what the first line which contains 'http' says?
<alexman> guys help! my monitor is detecting its full res
<Luckrider> I have seen at Lowes home improvement, they use a real basic version of linux with Lexmark printers
<Luckrider> gord_
<Luckrider> but..., they are old printers gord_
<alexman> so im only running at 800X600 when i should be at 1280X1024
<Scunizi> Genotrius: have you tried changing to the mac keyboard in "keyboard" listed under sys/preferances/keyboard?
<alexman> ? anyone?
<Fezzler> My login screen resolution is too low.  GNOME is fine.  ??? How do I adjust login screen resolution?
<macd> gleyve, try this "cd /usr/lib/ && sudo ln -sf libtcl8.5.so.0 libtcl8.5.so && sudo ln -sf libtk8.5.so.0 libtk8.5.so"
<zelrikriando> alexman : which graphic card?
<gord_> <Luckrider: yeah wait 4 years and a ner will write a driver was fine for the old-days whe we all had beards lol. I'm googling now for the latest lexmark moves standby...
<Luckrider> thanks gord_
<alexman> NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE, but it was running at max this morning
<zelrikriando> O_O
<jc> soundray: that returns nothing really
<zelrikriando> alexman: what did you do since this morning?
<tony55> chris127 i would think resource management would be about same since the linux kernal takes care of most resources
<alexman> boot into windows
<alexman> get tired of windows
<alexman> and boot into linux
<Luckrider> lol alexman
<gleyve> macd: wish: error while loading shared libraries: libtk8.5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Genotrius> ﻿Scunizi: Mhmm. I've also tried changing it to "Apple," which seems to make it think that the keyboard is a numberpad, with number 1 on the J key.
<alexman> it gave me when i booted into linux a low graphics screen tho
<zelrikriando> alexman: you got your answer :p
<alexman> uhmm i really need help
<soundray> jc: didn't you say that 'openoffice.org-unbundled' was one of the problem packages? Maybe you mistyped the name?
<alexman> i cant do anything at 800X600
<alexman> anyone?
<The_Bridge> i used kde,i've installed kopete,and it wont load by clicking it's icon,it only load if i use alt-F2,can anyone tell me why?
<alexman> i just need to change my res.....im going to reboot the machine ill brb
<TopRamen> hey guys, I'm running hardy and part way through my sessions, on both machines that I'm running it on, sound will just stop working. what's weird though is that no media players will actually progress in the timeline when playing a media file. They just sit there. I know this is a known bug per google searches. Are there any known fixes other than rebooting though?
<The_Bridge> i used gnome,i've installed kopete,and it wont load by clicking it's icon,it only load if i use alt-F2,can anyone tell me why?
<macd> gleyve, ok, one more try here, 'sudo apt-get install tk8.5-dev tcl8.5.dev'
<TopRamen> The_Bridge:
<TopRamen> oops
<TopRamen> sorry :)
<xylor> How do I turn off the "soso has arrived" and "soso has left" messages here in the chat, they're really annoying...
<jc> soundray: thats what it says, but when I run the command (I even went back and just copied the text from the window) it does not give anything
<thompa> how do i mount this Bus 004 Device 003: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp. ?
<StevenX> doodes, my sound is broken
<Scunizi> Genotrius: well.. I think apple is the only choice. there isn't one specifically for mac.. I haven't looked at the option close enough but does it give you different keyboards to choose from under apple? sorry I don't know much about apple keyboards..
<gleyve> macd: ok..
<Hammer89> is there a list available somewhere of the changes made from 7.10 to 8.04?
<zelrikriando> StevenX: that s typical...mine was too
<nwidger> is it normal for ld-linux.so.2 to be eating away 95% CPU for hours at a time?
<WarMX> Hello, can someone tell me if it worths to change from 7.10 to 8.04? QUite scared.
<soundray> jc: how about 'apt-cache policy openoffice.org-core'?
<macd> WarMX, Id wait until firefox isnt such a pos.
<Luckrider> yes it is WarMX
<The_Bridge> and if i manage to load kopete,it can't detect my online contacts
<Luckrider> I did
<thompa> WarMX: what are you running hardware wise?
<The_Bridge> please help
<gleyve> macd: impossible to find the package tk8.5-dev
<Luckrider> WarMX, it is much better, just us FF2
<KindOne> WarMX I would Wait
<Luckrider> I have been using since beta, it is more stable WarMX
<The_Bridge> i've reinstalled it couple times and still wont work
<KindOne> I just updated, took me 4 hours to get the wifi card working
<WarMX> well FF3 Unstable is not healthy i think :-)
<Luckrider> brb
<macd> gleyve, try "sudo apt-get install tk8.5 && cd /usr/lib && ln -sf libtk8.5.so.0 libtk8.5.so
<jc> how can I make dpkg show me what openoffice packages are installed?
<fraroco> I've installed ubuntu on my desktop pc. but I think the ubuntu 8.04 does not recognize the processor. I have Pemtium 4
<thompa> WarMX: im having lockups in firefox
<WarMX> however better upgrade or reinstall?
<Genotrius> ﻿Scunizi: It lets you pick the manufacturer and the model. The manufacturer is Apple, and the model for me should be either Apple or Macintosh. I've tried both, and neither of them work. I need a more in-depth solution.
<soundray> jc: 'dpkg -l openoffice.org*'
<gord_> Luckrider: no changes to the page in last few months, I'm looking at http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668505_0_en,00.html , there's a link for driver for the 7170 there, might be worth a try? bookmark it anyways, not easy to find
<con-man> Ive just installed hardy heron, from where can I access the compiz confi screen?
<WarMX> thompa: what kind of problems?
<astro76> !ccsm | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<thompa> help cant mount???
<gord_> Luckrider: many 404's on that site, half-broken it seems
<jc> soundray: thats what I thought that lists all kinds of stuff any eays way to get rid of all of it?
<xyzpaw> i keep trying to install I2P but it keeps saying "Failed: No Route To Host" can anyone help me out
<Genotrius> con-man: You probably need to install CompizConfig.
<Tim1> any one help me stop  kjournald
<macd> con-man, system --prefs --advanced desktop config settings
<Luckrider> thanks gord_
<thompa> WarMX: on some pages, screen darkens and then all freeze up, have to re x
<macd> Tim1, you cant.
<xylor> How do I turn off the "soso has arrived" and "soso has left" messages here in the chat, they're really annoying...
<WarMX> Tim1: pkill kjournald
<thompa> WarMX: flash maybe
<xylor> anyone?
<WarMX> thompa: quite horrible.
<macd> Tim1, its what makes the filesystem work
<macd> WarMX, dont tell them that!
<astro76> xylor: it depends on your client, assuming you're using xchat, right-click the channel name
<macd> WarMX, thats the filesystem journaling process.
<con-man> thanks all it worked
<thompa> WarMX: its still better than  gutsy on laptop
<WarMX> macd: why not
<TopRamen> apparently I'm the only one having sound problems?!?!?!
<WarMX> thompa: Why better?
<soundray> jc: do you want me to try and help you, or do you want to pursue your own ill-founded strategy?
<thompa> WarMX: lots of improvments only 2 bugs for me on acer
<kevin__> hello, i am unable to switch resolutions with ctrl-alt-+/- in hardy Xorg, how can I reenable this feature? this is a fresh install
<frogscott> question for any takers....just switched from XP and I am trying to get various windows based software to work..I have Wine as well as crossover and am not having much luck
<Tim1> ﻿macd: my computer been blinkin for days now
<TopRamen> can anyone point me in the right direction, I need my techno!
<xyzpaw> i keep trying to install I2P but it keeps saying "Failed: No Route To Host" can anyone help me out
<xylor> No I'm using Konversation
<WarMX> thompa: i'm on acer too
<macd> Tim1, I dont know what to tell you about your computer blinking.
<Luckrider> TopRamen, Techno music?
<jc> soundray: sorry I'll go back and answer your last inquery
<thompa> WarMX: which one/
<xylor> beenr reading the help manual...
<TopRamen> my media players will just stop progressing in the timeline and no sound comes out of my poor computer
<TopRamen> Luckrider: that's right
<Luckrider> go to efnet and join #8bitpeoples
<WarMX> thompa: aspire 5630
<mark2> TopRamen: everyone has sound problems
<Luckrider> they can help TopRamen
<KindOne> How can I turn off the "logged in" and "Logged out", im using ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1
<thompa> WarMX: then you will have a problem with atheros
<kevin__> there is no "modes" line in xorg.conf and i assume this is why
<gleyve> macd: tells me: tk8.5 is the newer version and also impossible to remove tk8.5.so(denied)
<WarMX> thompa: atheros?
<xyzpaw> i keep trying to install I2P but it keeps saying "Failed: No Route To Host" can anyone help me out
<Luckrider> I will look for you there TopRamen
<thompa> WarMX: whats your wifi card?
<astro76> frogscott: what kind of software? have you looked for replacemtns? if all the software you need is really windows only, maybe you should stick with windows? ;)
<Tim1> ﻿macd: ok
<Genotrius> ﻿So, my favorite keyboard (the new Apple keyboard) works under Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu, so I assume the problem lies with GNOME. Can anyone help me?
<WarMX> thompa: ah well how can i check?
<RB2> Is anyone else here using HomeUserBackup?
<thompa> WarMX: i do lspic
<TopRamen> Luckrider: lol not looking for Techno music, I'm trying to figure out why my sound doesn't work on ubuntu
<soundray> kevin__: modern xorg installations don't need mode lines. Use System-Preferences-Screen Resolution to change resolutions.
<xyzpaw> i keep trying to install I2P but it keeps saying "Failed: No Route To Host" can anyone help me out
<mark2> Rythmbox works fine for me as long as I don't try to use anything else that needs the sound card
<thompa> WarMX:  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg  on 5530
<Luckrider> oh, nevermind TopRamen
<TopRamen> mark2: is there a way to workaround this for now? can I disable pulse and just use also or oss?
<Luckrider> lol TopRamen
<zelrikriando> frogscott: what softwares?
<Luckrider> sorry about that
<thompa> WarMX: acer 5520*
<WarMX> thompa: mine is 5630
<macd> gleyve, man, I dont know what all todo now man, automatix has seriously fubared your package system.
<Genotrius> ﻿So, my favorite keyboard (the new Apple keyboard) works under Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu, so I assume the problem lies with GNOME. I've tried to fix this in Preferences>Keyboard, but no luck. I've also tried to reconfiguring xorg, but that just screwed up my screen resolution again.
<RB2> The app says it's still "Preparing backup", but I can see it's writing the backup file.
<thompa> WarMX: wifi card is the same i think, you will have to compile from scratch
<eyyYo> Is there any software that monitors the activity on USB and Serial ports? It should log what is sent and recieved.
<jc> soundray: apt-cache policy openoffice.org-core shows Installed none, candiddate  1:2.4.0-3ubuntu6 version table  1:2.4.0-3ubuntu6 0,  500 cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080422.2) hardy/main Packages,  500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<WarMX> thompa: what a mess
<mark2> There are a lot of things that call for your sound card and will lock up whatever is using it already
<xyzpaw> i keep trying to install I2P but it keeps saying "Failed: No Route To Host" can anyone help me out
<Fezzler> Why would my Login screen be a different resolution than GNOME?  What determines the  Login screen resolution?
<thompa> WarMX: once wifi works its good
<benpicco_> is there a reference for gconf entries?
<gleyve> macd: ok man..I thank you for trying...so I should not use automatix?
<macd> gleyve, is this a recent install?
<WarMX> thompa: with gutsy it works perfectly
<macd> gleyve, dont ever use automatix.
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: /etc/hosts issue?
<Genotrius> ﻿So, my favorite keyboard (the newest Apple keyboard) works under Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu, so I assume the problem lies with GNOME. I've tried to fix this in Preferences>Keyboard, but no luck. I've also tried to reconfiguring xorg, but that just screwed up my screen resolution again.
<thompa> WarMX: walkmans are broken in hardy
<unop> Fezzler, the actual resolution as set by X/xorg
<macd> !patience | Genotrius
<ubottu> Genotrius: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: make sure your hostnames are not messed up (like mine were after upgrade)
<gleyve> macd: aMSN It worked before...but when I tried some stepds to fix the webcam with aMSN I got in trouble
<Fezzler> unop: so I edit xorg.conf?
<thompa> WarMX: im wondering why walkmans cant come up as mass storage anymore
<Genotrius> macd: Sorry about that, I was kind of refining my posts.
<xyzpaw> zelrikiando: what hostnames
<kevin__> well, i was using the keyboard resolution switch feature as a "hack" to make some games in wine run "full screen" without a panel at the top/bottom of the screen
<gleyve> macd: some forums adviced me to use automatix :(
<soundray> jc: I suggest you remove the CD-ROM and fix the problem using online repositories only. Go to System-Admin-Software Sources and disable the CD-ROM. Close the dialog and let it update the package lists.
<WarMX> thompa: walkmans?
<zylche> Anyone know how I'd go about mass converting a lot of poorly encoded .avi files to xvid?
<macd> gleyve, is this a recent install? are you at all opposed to loosing your settings, but not programs, and documents?
<jc> soundray: ok I'll give that a try
<thompa> WarMX: the mp3 player, works in gutsy not heron
<unop> Fezzler, yes or just reconfigure the xserver-xorg package.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<soundray> jc: once it's done that, run 'sudo apt-get -f install' twice in a terminal, and put the output of the second one on a pastebin
<thompa> i cant even figure out what device walkman is
<elkbuntu> gleyve, which thread? go back and inform them what their advice did.
<WarMX> thompa: well so i'll never change to HH
<soundray> !pastebin | jc
<ubottu> jc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
 * macd hates automatix
<xyzpaw> what are hostnames
<WarMX> thompa: GG works perfectly
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: I am not good at this but...my /etc/hosts file was messed up by the hardy heron upgrade...you should check that
<Fezzler> unop: I like that idea.  What does that command do?
<thompa> WarMX: its not a big deal, but it will not be supporteg
<mark2> Speaking of keyboards, I have an HP media center keyboard and some of the buttons don't work  like the eject buttons and the internet buttons but the media control buttons like play pause stop etc and the volume controls work fine
<macd> overwrites and forces packages, and b0rks the you know what out of aptitude, youd think they'd at least rename thier broken stuff.
<gleyve> elkbuntu: I don't remeber what forum told me that
<WarMX> thompa: no wifi, no mp3s...
<thompa> WarMX: eventually
<elkbuntu> gleyve, was it the official forums?
<WarMX> thompa: i think i'll wait for 8.10
<mysterycool> Zelrikriando: when u say messed up, what do u mean?
<xyzpaw> zelrikiando: how will i know if it's altered? I've never seen it before.
<macd> elkbuntu, I wouldnt doubt it
<elkbuntu> nor i
<unop> Fezzler, well, essentially it is a graphical questionaire that you fill out which in turn populates xorg.conf
<mysterycool> WarMX: I think you made a good decision cause Hardy is a bit messed up.
<WarMX> thompa: yeah
<macd> gleyve, I guess since tcl/tk is already essentialy hosed up, lets remove and reinstall them
<gleyve> macd: I've my ubuntu instalation for 8 months...my docs are ok
<WarMX> thompa: i was a lot depressed when i saw the graphics in HH
<fraroco> I've installed ubuntu on my desktop pc. but I think ubuntu 8.04 has some troubles with the processor beacuse when I wanna know the temperature does no it apears something like these... I have Pemtium 4
<andi5> hi... my windows key does not work in my kvm windows xp guest... any hint greatly appreciated!
<WarMX> thompa: horrible (wallpaps &...)
<gleyve> elkbuntu: In fact I think it wasn't an official forum
<mysterycool> andi5: u mean under virtual running?
<macd> gleyve, so type "sudo apt-get remove --purge tcl8.5 tk8.5 tcl8.5-dev tk8.5-dev"
<andi5> mysterycool: yes
<WarMX> thompa: i'm a desktop editor
<macd> gleyve, if you get any errors about package not installed, just remove it form that command and reissue it.
<WarMX> thompa: work a lot on gnome-look
<zelrikriando> mysterycool: hmm lets see : on my terminal I am prompted as zelrikriando@shipon for exemple...so in the /etc/hosts file I had to replace the line '127.0.1.1 mylaptop' by 127.0.1.1 shipon'
<mysterycool> andi5: which virtual machine software do u use?
<soundray> jc: how are you getting on?
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: Are You there?
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: yep
<andi5> mysterycool: as i said, kvm
<macd> I thought the sudo bug was fixed.
<zelrikriando> mysterycool: that s how I fixed my problem...I dont know much about this thing :)
<mysterycool> andi5: oh, lol, sorry havent noticed.
<jc> soundray:  just finshed here are the results - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9877/
<xyzpaw> zelrikiando: how will i know if it's altered? I've never seen it before.
<ports_> hey
<hardff> SystemMonitor is fioobar
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: So, it doesn't work. I'll send you pastebin. Wait.
<ports_> i used 'sudo apt-get build-dep python-numpy'   to install numpy... and ive been sitting for about 10 minutes watching this thing compile and throw out strict aliasing errors
<Zak> hi everybody !!!
<gleyve> macd: now it tells me: "impossible to find the package tcl8.5-dev"
<mysterycool> zelrikiando: did u fix everything? i mean is there something exactly u wanna fix or u dunno if anything else is messed up?
<hardff> whilst its fine on one of my box's it must have a issue with some cpus
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: pastebin the content of /etc/hosts
<gleyve> macd: I'm in trouble
<xyzpaw> whats pastebin
<hardff> because its lagging and chewing up resources
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9878/
<macd> gleyve, then just remove tcl8.5-dev from that command I gave you
<zelrikriando> mysterycool: I am trying to help xyzpaw , that is why I talked about it...he might have the same issue
<mysterycool> andi5: i think there was a big with that key. i am not quite sure though.
<andi5> ports_: strict alias errors or warnings?
<xyzpaw> jesus ubuntu makes installing things incredibly difficult
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: send me xorg..
<ports_> andi5, warnings
<Zak> I have a problem : does anyone know if there is a software under ubuntu that can repair an incomplete/corrupted zip files?
<hardff> devs ... be wise do not include it in future heh .. surely something more dependable can be whiped up for
<mysterycool> andi5: try googling "KVM Windows Key Bug" and let me know if it was with KVM that the bug was.
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: did you do an upgrade recently?
<WarMX> everybody take a look: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Hardy+Theme?content=74045
<mysterycool> Zelrikriando: oh, lol, sorry, thought u were asking for help =]
<ports_> andi5, why is it taking so long to install?
<macd> hardff, try turning the polling time down, obviously that would reduce its resources.
<soundray> jc: try a 'sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-core', say Yes if any questions are asked, and pastebin again please.
<xyzpaw> no zelrink i just did a fresh install of xubuntu 8.04
<zelrikriando> mysterycool: if you can help me helpingxyz that would be great :)
<TheDuke> Hello there can anyone help me please?
<zelrikriando>  xyzpaw
<zelrikriando> that is
<zelrikriando> :)
<xyzpaw> yes?
<TheDuke> Im using ubuntu feisty fawn,for my bitclient I am using ransmission gtk 0.91 (3628) I have looked everywhere ,is there going to be a 1.11 version of transmission gtk for festy fawn ?
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: also looks like maybe compiz is interfearing with wacom on your system.. it registers then unregisters..
<mysterycool> xyzpaw: With what do you need help?
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: I was just fixing my writting :)
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: with a seg fault on compiz
<macd> TheDuke, chances are it will not get backported.
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: incoming...http://paste.ubuntu.com/9879/
<andi6> mysterycool: ﻿what do you mean by "a big"?  (i lost anything after that)
<TheDuke> ok thanks :(
<xyzpaw> mysterycool, im having problems installing I2P
<threeseas> Hmmm.... seemed to have fixed the eric4 console/terminal application debugging ability (eric4 communication to the shell it was started from) by fixing the shutdown problem (fix of adding acpi=force noapic to startup)... go figure... guess the boot failure was interfering.
<The_Bridge> is kopete can run in hardy heron?
<jc> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9880/
<mysterycool> TheDuke: You do know that Feisty is 2 versions older than the current version of ubuntu, rught?
<The_Bridge> is kopete can run in hardy heron?
<linuxgeekery> The_Bridge: should be able to
<TheDuke> yes
<Zak> hi everybody : I have a problem : does anyone know if there is a software under ubuntu that can repair an incomplete/corrupted zip files?
<TheDuke> I like feisty tho
<mysterycool> andi6: what do u mean u  lost anything after that?
<macd> The_Bridge, its in the repositories, so YES.
<andi6> mysterycool: oh, it seems i had a network glitch again
<TheDuke> thanks for your help :)
<macd> Zak, archive-manager can repair them, yes.
<mysterycool> andi6: oh, lol, k
<The_Bridge> ;inuxgeekery : i've tried to installed it,run it,reistall it time and time,and it still wont work properly
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: I've commented out these 'usb'-related lines, but still no effect
<The_Bridge> linuxgeekery : i've tried to installed it,run it,reistall it time and time,and it still wont work properly
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: were you successful at installing other things?
<mysterycool> xyzpaw: ok, hang on a sec plz.
<gord_> xyzpaw: "ubuntu makes installing things incredibly difficult" wow u have no idea how funny that looks to people who've been using Ubuntu  and any unix for a while, lemme scroll up, we can help you, keep faith :)
<macd> Zak, make that "ark"
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: looking at xorg now.. hang on.
<gleyve> macd: I removed tk8.5 and tcl8.5
<Zak> macd: thanks man, i'll try your solution!
<hardff> man.. macd  I left it running when I went out
<linuxgeekery> The_Bridge: does it give any errors?
<benpicco_> someone to help me to get my SoftModem running? ;)
<Tim1> Is this correct ?  "kjournaled is the journal driver for ext3. it is normal for it to write to the disk every 5 seconds."
<xyzpaw> zelrikriando, i dont know i havent tried
<hardff> now i''m regret that
<The_Bridge> it just wont load by clicking on the icon
<The_Bridge> it only word with alt-F2
<hardff> left my system all cludgy
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: are you using synaptics?
<The_Bridge> it only work with alt-F2
<xyzpaw> I'm using add/remove
<macd> gleyve, ok, now lets go delete some stuff from /usr/lib, so "cd /usr/lib && ls libtcl*"
<The_Bridge> even if i manage to load it with alt-F2,it cant detect my online contacts
<macd> gleyve, and then "ls libtk*" and paste those to a pastebin please
<linuxgeekery> benpicco_: can't help you right now, but I would look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Modems
<mysterycool> xyzpaw: I was never familiar with I2P ( i mean ive heard what it is ) but I do not from where you downloaded it or in what format it was, so could you please specify in what format you downloaded it?
<threeseas> xyzpaw: there is also snaptic and update manager
<susanna777> i was wondering if someone could help me
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: try using synaptic instead and try to install other stuff to check
<linuxgeekery> susanna777: sure; what do you need
<xyzpaw> i tried already
<xyzpaw> oh ill try to install something else
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ask
<susanna777> i am trying to umount a linux partition
<mysterycool> threeseas & xyzpaw: ive just checked synaptic and it does not have i2p.
<Scunizi> SnakeArt: add the line ( Option ForceDevice "ISDV4" )# Tablet PC Only to all the "InputDevice" lines dealing with wacom..
<susanna777> but gparted tell me i have to do it manually
<gord_> xyzpaw: aha! the add/remove does very simple tasks only, theyre's a more fully featured software installing package under Administration>Synaptic Package Manager, oops, not in there it seems
<macd> susanna777, 'sudo umount /mountpoint'
<linuxgeekery> at the terminal, of course
<susanna777> okay just a minute i will try that
<gleyve> macd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882/
<arvind_khadri> macd, too fast :)
<susanna777> what is the mountpoint?
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: Ok. I'll try that.
<Mimi> QUESTION:   if I start a FAILSAFE gnome session, does that mean Compiz will be disabled?
<linuxgeekery> Mimi: yes
<Mimi> yay thanks :)
<The_Bridge> linuxgeekery : it just wont load by clicking on the icon,it only loads by alt-F2
<Genotrius> ﻿So, my favorite keyboard (the newest Apple keyboard) works under Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu, so I assume the problem lies with GNOME. I've tried to fix this in Preferences>Keyboard, but no luck. I've also tried to reconfiguring xorg, but that just borked my screen resolution again. Can anyone help me out?
<linuxgeekery> susanna777: it's the location where the partition is mounted
<gord_> xyzpaw: yes, i suggest looking for midnight commander, a handy simple filemanager that runs in a termminal, search/install that as a test using synaptic pakcage manager
<soundray> jc: it's a strange problem... this conflict looks like a packaging bug, but if it was, the reports would be all over the place. So it's a weirdness in your particular system.
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/I2P this might help you
<The_Bridge> linuxgeekery : even if i manage to load it then,it can't detect my online contacts
<localgod12> help i unistalled nvidia-glx and now all i get in an error meesage
<andi6> Genotrius: what do you mean by "does not work"?
<xyzpaw> zelrikriando that only has help for much older versions of ubuntu
<mark2> Mimi, I had that problem myself and you can fix everything in FAILSAFE gnome eventually.....
<daYZman> hi
<soundray> jc: I'd try something a bit heroic, which is to force the core package and see what happens:
<mysterycool> Genotrius: Which ubuntu version do u use?
<susanna777> um i think it is mounted in windows
<arvind_khadri> daYZman, hi
<linuxgeekery> The_Bridge: Could you go to the terminal and type "kopete"? And private message me with the output?
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: I guess that still applies..
<susanna777> i was trying to mount it in windows
<jc> soundray: ok I'll try that
<alado2> how on earth do i install this on ubuntu http://forms.helixcommunity.org/helix/builds/?category=realplay-current
<soundray> jc: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-conflicts /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_1%3a2.4.0-3ubuntu6_amd64.deb'
<linuxgeekery> susanna777: /media/windows?
<daYZman> i'm trying to shrink my /home drive and expand /, can i unmount it in gparted while still logged in?
<alado2> im trying but cant get it to work
<susanna777> but i should have rezized the drive BEFORE mounting it but i didn't
<susanna777> okay i try that
<mysterycool> alado2: what are you trying to install?
<xyzpaw> yes i was following those directions
<pawnrocket> dayzman use the livecd
<gleyve> elkbuntu: my synapcti doesn't have easycam2..is it normal? anything I can do?
<Morglet> My /etc/network/interfaces file has correct information (static into for a spot on my LAN), but apparently it's read only partially, as the IP address is set up correctly but the netmask isn't, and there's no routing set up to the gateway either.  Any idea what's gone wrong?
<alado2> mysterycool: realplayer
<linuxgeekery> daYZman: I wouldn't recommend that; use the gparted livcd
<Zak> macd: i tried both solutions but no way, these software are base on the same algorithms(gzip,unzip,etc)! is there a stronger solution?
<xyzpaw> i cant get past step 3
<Jamsori> I'm having a problem with my wg111v2 wireless adapter, it is detected and connects sucessfully to my router - but the internet dies after a few seconds. ndiswrapper didn't help, it doesn't get past DHCP.
<mysterycool> alado2: Oh, been through that.
<andi6> daYZman: i suppose you will have to boot into a gparted live cd or anything else not mounting / or /home
<gleyve> macd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882/
<macd> gleyve, ok, now 'sudo apt-get remove --purge amsn && sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives'
<daYZman> ok
<daYZman> thanks
<xyzpaw> yes i was following those directions
<alado2> mysterycool: yes me too, with gutsy, but now i forgot how i did it
<xyzpaw> i cant get past step 3
<nickellery> alado2: you'll want to download the tar file
<The_Bridge> linuxgeekery : okay
<susanna777> i get this error:  umount: /: device is busy
<susanna777> umount: /: device is busy
<susanna777> umount: media/windows: not found
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: did you success on installing other stuff?
<mysterycool> alado2: Ok, I do not really remember, but I downloaded Real Player through the Real Player Website.
<xyzpaw> yes JRE installed just fine
<survivor_> hi, i just set my display rotation to 90 degrees and then everything crashed...now everytime I login, I only have a wallpaper and a mouse cursor. anyone know how to escape this?
<linuxgeekery> susanna777: could you give me the output of the command "mount"
<gib1> Can someone help me - I need to burn a cd, but I cant boot to windows or linux - im on a live cd. Can someone tell me how I can burn off an ISO if im booting off of a live disc?
<linuxgeekery> susanna777: pastebin it or msg me
<macd> Zak, not that I know of, other than using the command line versions (in other words read the documentation)
<Genotrius> ﻿andi6: Well, when I change the model to Macintosh in the Keyboard preferences utility, most of key keys don't do anything, and those that do type the wrong symbols. When I change it to Apple, it acts as though the whole thing is a numpad with the number 1 on the J key.
<duma_> 안녕하세요
<alado2> mysterycool: yes but i want the nightly, you can fast forward better with that one
<andi6> susanna777: did you put an incorrect space between the leading slash and the "m"?
<mysterycool> alado: I think it was a .deb file or a .bin file which u just open it and you install, nothing to actually configure or make.
<linuxgeekery> gib1: can the livecd boot to ram
<daYZman> if i have 100gb, how much should / and /home each have?
<susanna777> /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<susanna777> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<susanna777> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<susanna777> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<susanna777> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot1> susanna777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susanna777> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<gib1> linuxgeekery: I doubt it? how could I check?
<nickellery> <gib1> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/burningisohowto
<mysterycool> alado2: Hmm, ok. Did you try to download .bin version?
<ariqs> what does compiz do anyway, and how do I get rid of it so i can use WINE?
<gleyve> macd: Ok...config files where deleted
<linuxgeekery> gib1: when you boot from the livecd, look for boot options named boot to ram, etc
<susanna777> flood how do i do that?
<xyzpaw> lol
<mysterycool> ariqs: erm, I dont think u need to get rid of compiz to use Wine.
<andi6> !flood
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | susanna777
<pawnrocket> you don't need to get rid if compiz to use wine
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubottu> susanna777: please see above
<alado2> nickellery: yes i downloaded the tar file, but then what, i cant seem to get the program running
<Genotrius> ﻿mysterycool: Ubuntu 8.04.
<mysterycool> alado2: download the .bin version. it is way easier to install =]
<macd> gleyve, ok, now lets do a lil fixing, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f'
<susanna777> okay
<susanna777> sorry
<xyzpaw> zelrikriando i was following those directions in the first place
<mysterycool> Genotrius: Was it warking with Gutsy?
<nickellery> gibl: sorry, that's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<amenado> alado2-> a tar file is just an archive of files
<alado2> mysterycool: yes i tried, but i cant seem to get it to execute
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: ok let me try to see
<xyzpaw> ok
<andi6> mysterycool: did you make it executable? (chmod +x thefile.bin)
<alado2> amenado: i know, but the bin file is in it
<Jamsori> Another question then - a friend of mine is using a wg111 (not v2) wireless adapter. It used to work fine in Hardy- but now network-manager can't find his router. Any ideas?
<Genotrius> ﻿mysterycool: No, it wasn't making any Chocobo noises with Gusty, but it was working. :P
<mysterycool> alado2: Hmm, did u give it permission to execute? I mean, did u make it exectable?
<soundray> macd: could you have a quick look at jc's problem, please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9877/
<andi6> mysterycool: sorry
<amenado> alado2-> well if you know, then what do you supposed to do with an archive?
<alado2> mysterycool: yes i think so
<susanna777> okay thank you for telling me, didn't mean to flood the board
<SeaPhor> calc, im on wireless! first time (in linux) in 6 months!
<andi6> alado2: did you make it executable? (chmod +x thefile.bin)
<mysterycool> alado2: u think so? :p
<jc> soundray: wow that didn't work either - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9883/
<ariqs> mysterycool: The WINE people say I should
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: what took so long?
<macd> soundray, I think he needs to rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<alado2> andi6: yes
<gleyve> macd:  E: missing repository directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial está faltando.
<survivor_> I just set my display rotation to 90 degrees and then everything was garbled and crashed, but I think I accidentally saved it before...now everytime I login, I only have a wallpaper and a mouse cursor. anyone know how to escape this?
<gord_> xyzpaw: zelrikriando: i'm thinking its a .tgz installer not in APT, so needs to run the .tgz from the I2P project website, am i up to speed?
<gleyve> macd:  E: missing repository directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<mysterycool> ariqs: erm, I dont think they are right, though I am not really using compiz cuz i have a lame graphic card XD
<zelrikriando> gord_: ok
<macd> gleyve, oops!, "sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial"
<xyzpaw> gord how do i do that
<soundray> macd: thanks
<mysterycool> alado2: make it executable then try and run it =]
<alado2> mysterycool: yes i "think" so, cause nothing happened :) but i did chmod it
<susanna777> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9884/
<gib1> linuxgeekery: how do I boot to ram?
<macd> soundray, then he'll have to recreate it, like gleyve  ;)
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, too many ppl that didnt know proper procedure and me not knowing how and bunch of clutter
<linuxgeekery> gib1: it would only work if the livecd supports it; which live do you have?
<amenado> alado2-> a tar file is just an archive of files...you can not execute an archive
<andi6> susanna777: there does not seem to be anything special mounted, no windows and alike
<alado2> amenado: i know..
<zelrikriando> ok I am leaving...I leave to you gord_ :)
<zelrikriando> +it
<macd> amenado, sure you can.
<IndyGunFreak> SeaPhor: but 6mo?.. what device do you have?
<amenado> alado2-> you keep saying you know...then whats the problem?
<pawnrocket> Does anyone not already in a conversation have Hardy installed on a Toshiba Satellite L355 ? Problems : Random screen flickering, internel mic doesn't function.
<soldats> gib1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<gleyve> macd: impossible to create directoty :(
<amenado> macd if its a cpio archive perhaps but not tar
<xyzpaw> gord can you help me
<susanna777> when i try to unmount it gives me following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885/
<macd> gleyve, one sec
<macd> gleyve, let me break my system real fast and see whats wrong
<eeh_rik> hi all
<mysterycool> alado2: Ok, to be sure, find the .bin file and right click and go to Propertis.
<alado2> amenado:  i keep saying i know to you and your tar files, i dont know why i cant get the bin file to execute, different issue
<kevin__> ok, i solved my problem, instead of changing resolutions i can just use the compiz zoom plugin :)
<pawnrocket> hey eeh_rik
<soldats> gib1: i gave you a link for boot to ram, id head there first
<pawnrocket> its crazy in here
<gord_> xyzpaw: ok, i just arrived halfway into your problem, but it seems u are wanting to install I2P, but its not automatically installlable using the normal ubuntu methods, i see on the I2P website there is a .tgz file to download
<andi6> mysterycool: actually, you did not tell me what you meant with "a big" (with the windows key) :) .... or s,big,bug,?
<xyzpaw> ok
<eeh_rik> hi pawnrocket ;)
<mysterycool> andi6: sorry, i meant bug XD
<amenado> alado2-> where is this bin file inside your tar?
<soundray> jc: before we follow macd's suggestion, I'd like to switch to another package mirror. Go to System-Admin-Software Sources again and select the UK mirror. Then package list update and 'sudo apt-get -f install' again
<xyzpaw> gord_ should i download it
<andi6> mysterycool: ahhh =)
<sharpx> guys, I get no sound in firefox, but the sound works fine in other applications
<mysterycool> =]
<mysterycool> :p
<zelrikriando> gord_: I think he needs to know how to use that .tgz :)
<gleyve> macd: I create fir archives and then partial...so it worked...one per time
<mysterycool> sharpx: been through that
<eeh_rik> i freaking googled the last 2 hours :(
<mysterycool> sharpx: u mean in flash videos?
<gleyve> macd: I create first "archives" and then "partial"...so it worked...one per time
<xyzpaw> gord_ could you please link me to it
<sharpx> mysterycool, youtube
<jc> soundray: ok I'll give that a try
<soundray> jc: (I'm saying UK mirror because it's well connected from the US)
<gord_> xyzpaw: now, to use these "non-APT" methods, you have to sort out any neccessary "extras" yourself, but we can talk u thur the basics of doing the .tgz bit
<macd> soundray, gleyve, yeah I typod earlier it should have been rm partials/* then rm archives/*
<gord_> xyzpaw:, 1 min
<mysterycool> sharpx: been through that just yesterday. ok, so, give me a sec, ill try to find u the link =]
<pawnrocket> whats up eeh_rik?
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, rtl8185- and still wont work in 7.10,,, tried fresh install 8.04 and proper procedure- worked but was flakey,,, went back to 7.10 and wouldnt work using process so tried upgrading,,, now it works
<led> ok how do i get it to ignore the emerald theme manager?
<sharpx> mysterycool, thanks
<eeh_rik> installed ubuntu on my brothers aldi box
<mysterycool> sharpx: np =] now sec =]
<puppy-user-06som> ﻿hi, I'm on ubuntu ppc server edition and I can't figure out how to turn cpu scaling on.
<calc> SeaPhor: cool
<macd> gleyve, now you can: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f'"
<soundray> macd: is that on the assumption that some cached packages are faulty?
<eeh_rik> using wubi and now the network card wont work
<puppy-user-06som> I can't figure out how to write to the scaling_governor file
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, which partition do you want to un mount
<amenado> SeaPhor-> good for you, you are persistent..and never gave up
<gord_> xyzpaw, http://www.i2p2.de/download  is the page, but there are two files, "headless" and , err another (lol)
<macd> soundray, yeah, then apt-get update, then isntall -f should fix
<pawnrocket> do you have a windows driver?
<eeh_rik> i got output of dmesg and insmod in a txt file
<alado2> mysterycool: this is what i have been doing: ~/Desktop$ chmod a+x real.bin
<susanna777> the name or type
<eeh_rik> (currently under windows)
<SeaPhor> IndyGunFreak, i posted all here:   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=37&Itemid=63
<pawnrocket> for the network card?
<eeh_rik> yepp i do
<soundray> puppy-user-06som: are you sure that scaling is supported on PPC?
<eeh_rik> and its not a wlan card
<alado2> mysterycool: /Desktop$ sudo real.bin
<SeaPhor> amenado, ;-))
<gord_> xyzpaw, :"source" is the other, i assume u need the headless one?
<puppy-user-06som> yes, i am
<soundray> puppy-user-06som: last time I tried it wasn't
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, both
<eeh_rik> can i just use ndiswrapper?
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: sudo -i ... then do your cat/echo stuff... i hope that helps :)
<macd> soundray, hey you can also update -f to rebuild the package lists locally
<puppy-user-06som> thanks
<susanna777> /dev/sda5  ext3
<pawnrocket> not "just" but I would try it.
<arvind_khadri> !tab | susanna777 (please read this message)
<ubottu> susanna777 (please read this message): You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xyzpaw> gord_ i have no idea what you're talking about
<soundray> macd: you mean instead of switching mirrors?
<mysterycool> sharpx: Ok, done, found it =] Ok, so go are you using Hardy or Gutsy?
<puppy-user-06som> i think its supported because the scaling_available_frequencies file has 300000 and 500000
<alado2> mysterycool: that didnt work so i downloaded the tar file, unpacked it, yes i know its an archive amenado, then i tried the bin file in that one as well
<susanna777> what do i type in to read the message
<sharpx> mysterycool, hardy, sound worked fine in firefox in gutsy
<macd> soundray, Id try swapping mirrors next
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, how can you un mount that partition its the root partition...
<xyzpaw> gord_?
<localgod12> I uninstaled nvidia-glx and now I only get 800x600 res
<mysterycool> sharpx: Ok, good. Now go to Synaptic and find libflashsupport and download it =]
<arvind_khadri> !tab > susanna777 (please read the private message)
<gord_> xyzpaw: ah ok, well the application does something (i dont evenknwo exactly what, u are the expert there lol) BUT it seems to be installed on a second machine, a linux machine, that you will route these "things" you are using I2P for ? does that make any sense to you?
<susanna777> it won't let me resize it
<localgod12> how do I get the default driver back?
<wolferine> hey guys, I plug a USB external HD in, its viewed in Naut., but i dont have perms on it, do I just have to adjust perms, then its ready to be written to (its just a temp drive), so do I just use perms or mount ?
<susanna777> how do open the particular message
<sharpx> mysterycool, is that it?
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: take a look at /etc/default/cpufrequtils
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: sudo -i doesn't work
<gleyve> macd: 0 updated packages, 0 instaled packages, 0 to be removed and 0 not updated
<luhadi> looking for some help on transmission
<susanna777> i type in itab and then what
<luhadi> can't connect
<mysterycool> sharpx: if i remember well, then yes.
<gib1> the boot to ram doesnt work - looks like I need to make a new live disc. I cant burn one now. Anyone know how I can burn an iso when im booted from a live cd?
<gord_> xyzpaw, i not a fast typer lol. I assume its for privacy u need the I2P program yes?
<susanna777> i mean !tab
<macd> gleyve, YAY!, now lets 'sudo apt-get install amsn'
<luhadi> think it has sth to do with the port
<xyzpaw> Gord_ can we direct chat or private chat
<sharpx> mysterycool, do i need to restart firefox?
<macd> soundray, does your person want all of OOo or just core?
<gord_> <xyzpaw>: yes n probs
<mysterycool> sharpx: download it and restart firefox, go to youtube and tell me the results =]
<SeaPhor> calc, heya bro, you know where i work, come by and I'll buy lunch! lol the commons! let me know and will do!
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, type the few letters of my name and press the <tab> key on oyour keybpard
<msix> Hi all, i've been looking for some time now how to get the search off my middle mouse button in gnome, any hints ?
<wolferine> hey guys, I plug a USB external HD in, its viewed in Naut., but i dont have perms on it, do I just have to adjust perms, then its ready to be written to (its just a temp drive), so do I just use perms or mount ?
<wolferine> !external
<ubottu> Factoid external not found
<jc> soundray: WOW that did it!
<mysterycool> alado2: ok cuz i was never really good with the terminal stuff, please do in the terminal: sudo nautilus /home/user/Desktop
<soundray> macd: I don't think he needs any of it, strictly. Just stuck in this situation after upgrading...
<Dominoes> in #goons
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,
<susanna777> then what
<soundray> !yay | jc (macd)
<ubottu> jc (macd): Glad you made it! :-)
<macd> soundray, ahhh, gotcha
<sharpx> mysterycool, works perfectly, thanks :)
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: that doesn't exist on here
<mysterycool> sharpx: np, anytime =]
<prince_jammys> susanna777: you type the first few characters of the nickname you are sending your message to, and then the tab key autocompletes it. for example princ<tab key> will autocomplete my nick. that way, your messages don't get lost.
<puppy-user-06som> but why does sudo not get permission?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, type your replies like that so that they dont get lost
<jc> soundray: does that mean that the US repo is wacked - if so who do we tell and how?
<susanna777> oh okay
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: what did you execute?
<survivor_> I just set my display rotation to 90 degrees and then everything was garbled and crashed, but I think I accidentally saved it before...now everytime I login, I only have a wallpaper and a mouse cursor. anyone know how to escape this?
<mysterycool> alado2: then, find the realplaer .bin gile and right click -> propertis and check if it is marked as execuatable =]
<lufis> Anyone had any luck compiling ktorrent 3.1beta on hardy?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  okay thank you for letting me know
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: try installing cpufrequtils then
<puppy-user-06som> sudo -i echo ondemand > scaling_governor
<xyzpaw> gord_ ??/
<macd> lufis, do you have an error? if so pastebin it plz
<mysterycool> lufis: Hardy comes with a pre installed torrent manager =]
<Morglet> Where is static network routing set up in 8.04?
<Xsss4hell> howto add a bluetooth keyboard?? it asks for password, after entering it with an other wired keyboard it does not add it to the list. Please help!
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, the partition sda5 is the root partition it can't be un-mounted
 * ThunderButt is away (auto-away after 2hrs of inactivity) - (08:27 pm)
<lufis> mysterycool: And it sucks.
<gord_> <xyzpaw: my dcc routing fails, u get normal PM chat? i there now
<SnakeArt> Scunizi: And nothing again. I've edited xorg, just as You've told me, but still no movement and still no 'stylus' device
<lufis> macd: cmake can't find kde4-config, it isn't in the repos either
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  then how do i resize it and make it bigger?
<mysterycool> lufis: lol, not really into torrents, so dunno XD =]
<eeh_rik> well if anyone knows how to get this damn atheros/attansic L2 fast ethernet adaptor to work, i'd really apprecicate help http://pastebin.com/da52f6f9
<Xsss4hell> I have ubuntu 8
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: i mean "sudo -i" ... which opens an interactive shell
<prince_jammys> nickspam > ThunderButt101
<xyzpaw> yes i just pmed you
<prince_jammys> !nickspam > ThunderButt101
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, i'm trying to make my linux partition bigger
<puppy-user-06som> oh
<soundray> jc: I wouldn't take it as proof that it's whacked. It may have hiccuped as you did the last list update -- then it didn't fix it because your package list *looked* up-to-date
<xyzpaw> gord_ i just pmd you
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, you need to get a gparted live cd and then log into the cd and do the re-sizing
<soundray> jc: switching mirrors just forced the update.
<macd> lufis, kde4libs-bin: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kde4-config
<Genotrius> So, my favorite keyboard (the newest Apple keyboard) works under Kubuntu, but not Ubuntu, so I assume the problem lies with GNOME. I've tried to fix this in Preferences>Keyboard, but no luck. I've also tried to reconfiguring xorg, but that just borked my screen resolution again. I'm using 8.04. Can anyone help me out?
<macd> lufis, additionally: kde4libs-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/kde4/bin/kde4-config
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, will doing it on ubuntu live cd work?
<tony55> susanna777, you could try resizing it from the livecd
<mysterycool> Genotrius: If the problem is with Gnome, check out #Gnome. =]
<lufis> macd: What are you saying? link it to the dirs?
<xyzpaw> hello?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, yeah,but i havent ever tried it...
<susanna777> tony55,  my live cd is gutsy but i've upgraded to hardy, does that make a difference?
<Genotrius> ﻿mysterycool: Those guys are all dead. :(
<macd> lufis, no I just listed 2 packages that contain kde4-config.
<mysterycool> Genotrius: Lol, tell me about it! XD :p
<lufis> macd: ah ok, thanks
<mysterycool> =]
<jc> soundray: Cool that actually makes sense, anyway I've switched back to the US again and things look good now thanks so much all your help this had been driving my nuts all day long
<xyzpaw> GORD_ I HAVE ALREADY PRIVATE MESSAGED YOU, PLEASE RESPOND
<andi5> Genotrius: check out #gnome on gimpnet, e.g. irc.gnome.org
<gord_> xyzpaw, i using xchat, can u see my pm chat texts? i cant dccchat direct but can chat
<tony55> susanna777, it shouldn't
<alado2> mysterycool: im giving up, too tired, thnx anyway
<Genotrius> ﻿mysterycool: I'm in there right now and they're just sitting there...
<susanna777> tony55, okay i will try that
<mysterycool> alado2: Lol, ok. Sorry for not being able to help you. =[
<gleyve> macd: heheh...congratulations my friend...now it worked :)
<mysterycool> Genotrius: Lol.
<arvind_khadri> !pm | xyzpaw
<ubottu> xyzpaw: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<soundray> jc: for future reference, if you do find a packaging bug, just report it on launchpad like any other
<Xsss4hell> I mean my Microsoft Optical Desktop for Bluetooth worked with Gutsy, but it was insecure. without key I mean. NOW it wants a key but does not work. Maybe I am too stupid. please help
<soundray> !bugs | jc
<ubottu> jc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tony55> sus another option would be to get the iso for part magic livecd
<gord_> xyzpaw, somethings wrong :(
<susanna777> tony55 and arvind_khadri  thank you very much for helping me
<arvind_khadri> !pm | gord_
<ubottu> gord_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<mysterycool> Genotrius: Check out www.gnome.org for some support mailing lists =]
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, welcome
<macd> gleyve, great!
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: now it doesn't complain when I echo, but doesn't echo (cat still says performance)
<gleyve> macd: thanks very much...now i'll try the webcam :)
<xyzpaw> GORD ARE YOU ON YAHOO OR GTALK?
<jc> xyzpaw: please don't shout everyone here is a volunteer
<gleyve> macd: good job man
<Izzy_>  /join #blahtotheblah
<eeh_rik> pawnrocket: u any clue?
<jc> soundray: thanks I will
<Genotrius> Thanks, mysterycool!
<msix> Hi all, i've been looking for some time now how to get the search disabled that is associated with the middle mouse button in gnome, any hints ?
<macd> gleyve, my logitech cam worked out of the box with amsn, hopefully youll have the same luck ;)
<mysterycool> Genotrius: Lol, thanks, though I didnt really help XD =]
<gord_> <xyzpaw: nope , i'm here, but now I'm being botted
<jc> goto to go the kids want food pizza for all
<arvind_khadri> xyzpaw, gord_ only registered users can private message
<mysterycool> Msix: Check #gnome
<soundray> jc: enjoy :-)
<gleyve> macd: I hope..my girlfrined will love it
<mysterycool> =]
<msix> mysterycool: makes sense, thanks ;)
<xyzpaw> gord come to #xyzpaw
<vincenzofehring> I have a question for anyone able to assist...
<gord_> <xyzpaw: ah ok, that explains, hmm, well sorry someone esle have to kelp then, i'm out %frustrated
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<mysterycool> msix: lol, k! =]
<eeh_rik> vincenzofehring, go ahead ask
<prince_jammys> gord_ xyzpaw you can just join your own channel, like /join #gordxyz
<ferfactor> which extension of video play open office presentations???
<Fjss> I am betting sound out of my speakers but not my headphones, what is wrong??
<mysterycool> vincenzofehring: ask your question someone will probably be available to help you. =]
<macd> ferfactor, openoffice plays openoffice presentations
<vincenzofehring> I just installed Ubuntu on a Dell Latitude LS, and I know that it supports a screen resolution greater than 800x600, but Ubuntu won't go higher than that...
<mysterycool> fjss: maybe the headphones?
<xyzpaw> gord come to #xyzpaw
<ferfactor> ok macd
<xyzpaw> gord_
<macd> ferfactor, there are also different methods of saving them, to flash, pdf, etc.
<eeh_rik> i'd really apprecicate help, too http://pastebin.com/da52f6f9
<vincenzofehring> is there a way to fix this, beings that some of the program windows have the bottoms cut off...
<xyzpaw> gord_ come to #xyzpaw
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: what graphics chipset?
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: yeah, it lists ondemand and performance, but it looks like not even root has permission here?
<ferfactor> i don't understand yoo mcd
<mgmz> how do i set up my graphics card in ubuntu?
<gord_> han enuff bothassles, 18hrs helpin here, had enuff, sorry team
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: so did you try to install cpufrequtils?
<Xsss4hell> bluetooth keyboard plus passphrase does anyone know howto install it??
<Fjss> mysterycool: no i don't think so, they work with vista
<vincenzofehring> I dont remember the graphics chipset...
<puppy-user-06som> I'll try that now
<mysterycool> vincenzofehring: Did you try System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution? XD =]
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, which card
<clem> vincenzofehring: is it ATI, Intel, Nvidia?
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: run lspci in a terminal, and see what graphics device you have
<mysterycool> Fjss: Hmm
<mgmz> intel
<ferfactor> i want to see a video in openoffice presentation... but when o go to slide show the video does't run....
<macd> eeh_rik, for fun, what happens when you just type "sudo modprobe atl1"
<mysterycool> Fjss: maybe you could get some help in #alsa or is it #alsamixer
<pawnrocket> and what is run in terminal to config xorg?
<eeh_rik> hm
<eeh_rik> modprobe i try sec..
<eeh_rik> (need to reboot tho)
<Fjss> mysterycool: ok thanks
<eeh_rik> only tries lsmod
<gnychis> how can i get X to reload .Xdefaults without logging out and back in?
<mysterycool> Fjss: Though not really sure if those people could really help, but it's worth a try =]
<eeh_rik> brb!
<macd> eeh_rik, lsmod lists modules, it doesnt load them
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, number
<ne0> how to update my applications list
<andi5> gnychis: xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefaults
<arvind_khadri> !tab | mgmz
<ubottu> mgmz: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vincenzofehring> I am waiting for the computer to catch up with me
<eeh_rik> i tried insmod
<eeh_rik> brb!
<mysterycool> ne0: on the top bar at the right there is the Update Manager =]
<macd> ne0, update-manager updates your available applications for install every 12 hours.
<hunj> hello world!
<Genotrius> pawnrocket: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mysterycool> eeh_rik: Ok.
<mysterycool> =]
<gnychis> andi5: thanks!
<andi5> hunj: what language was that? ;-)
<mysterycool> hunj: Hello =]
<clem> andi5: lol
<andi5> gnychis: you are welcome!
<macd> Genotrius, you do know thats no longer the recommended method to reconfigure xorg.
<ferfactor> i want to play a video in open office presentation.... my video is .avi i don't know if i have to convert it to another extension
<vincenzofehring> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV] (rev 20)
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: intel 85x
<Morglet> If I run /etc/init.d/networking stop, then start, my Ethernet interface gets set up properly, but no default routing is set up to the gateway.  After a reboot in contrast, the interface is set up with the wrong netmask entirely, it's not obeying the interfaces file.  Any suggestions?
<calc> SeaPhor: heh, ok
<mysterycool> vincenzofehring: Erm, huh? :s
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, ok will get back to you
<macd> ferfactor, I dont think you'll be able to convert and avi into a openoffice slideshow.
<survivor_> if i can properly see the login gui, but after that my display settings crash everything (display rotation); can that be an issue with xorg.conf? does anyone know where display rotation is stored? (xrandr something?)
<mgmz> k
<vincenzofehring> Yeah, i don't get it either!
<localgod12> jdong: you around?
<calc> SeaPhor: leaving in about a week for prague for the next 3 weeks :)
<tony55> Fjss,did you check the preferences settings  in the mixer
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: I just installed it, and did cpufreq-set -g ondemand, but no effect yet
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: now that is one iv'e never heard of, have no clue how to help you on that, sorry
<puppy-user-06som> I'll try to reboot
<macd> Morglet, paste your /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin please.
<mysterycool> vincenzofehring: At System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution change the resolution =]
<puppy-user-06som> any better way to reboot other than sudo reboot ?
<Genotrius> macd: No, I had no idea that was no longer recommended. What's the recommended way now?
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: do you check dmesg regularly?
<vincenzofehring> the Screen resolution program doesn't go any higher that 800 x 600
<IndyGunFreak> mysterycool: i think if it were that simple, he'd have figured it out.
<macd> Genotrius, -phigh
<ferfactor> mmm i don't undertand yo mcD
<mysterycool> IndyGunFreak: Lol, sorry :p =p
<mysterycool> :p
<Genotrius> macd: What's that do?
<macd> Genotrius, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<vincenzofehring> but i know that the video card supports a higher resolution from when it was running windows XP
<macd> Genotrius, how about trying "man dpkg-reconfigure" and finding out yourself ;)
<Xsss4hell> hello?
<macd> vincenzofehring, linux isnt windows is the frist thing to remember ;)
<SeaPhor> calc, sweet! any chance you have 2 tickets? lol (hey anytime you see me on, i'm on #SeaPhor if you ever need to talk off-topic)
<mysterycool> Xsss4hell: Yes?
<ne0> isnt there a comd to refrsh applications list aswells
<ferfactor> macd: to play a video in open office... i have to converte the video into a open iffice format???
<Fjss> tony55: let me give that a try
<vincenzofehring> i know that... but shouldn't it still have the same capability with the video card?
<sdtr443w> I'm having some odd rendering problems with a Radeon 1950XT on gutsy.  For example, torcs will stop displaying itself unless I am hitting keys or clicking within its active region.
<wil> hey ive been having a problem, im using 8.04, periodically the shutdown menu will appear randomly. somtimes clicking cancel will make it go away, sometimes it will just keep reappearing. has anyone heard of this problem? i tried googleing and have found nothing about it.
<macd> ferfactor, I dont have any clue how todo that, I dont even know if oenoffice plays video
<Fjss> tony55: how do I get to the mixer?
<andi5> macd: right,... on linux every pixel is as least 4 times as much worth as on windows
<ferfactor> macd: ok, thansk for you attention
<macd> andi5, ^5
<Xsss4hell> ﻿mysterycool I dont know howto add a bluetooth keyboard
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, do you want drivers for it
<mysterycool> :p lol
<Xsss4hell> it wants a password
<ferfactor> Someone knows haw play a video in open office slide show?
<mysterycool> Xsss4hell: Ok
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: i think it just needs to be configured properly
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: dmesg confirms that switching to ondemand failed (even after reboot), so I tried powersave and it worked
<sdtr443w> If I try to run flightgear, it'll eventually take me into a plane on a runway, but all the triangles are all these random colors.
<andi5> as long as it does not want a cookie ;-) ...
<macd> Xsss4hell, thats the pairing password, you should read your kydb manual to get it.
<tony55> Fjss,right click on the volume control on panel
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, what is the issue right now
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: well if you had a video card that was "normal".. and not so obscure, it probably would work fine... but there's likely not linux drivers for that device
<sdtr443w> I'm trying to figure out if there's a common problem relating to these symptoms.
<Xsss4hell> ﻿mysterycool cant I enter any password?
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: it cant do any 3D stuff
<eboyjr> I want to install some cool Gnome programs to Ubuntu 8.04 that are similar to cheese or pidgin... It reminds me of a mac. ( Not that I like macs... just how cool and organized the programs are )
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, did you install the drivers
<wil> hey ive been having a problem, im using 8.04, periodically the shutdown menu will appear randomly. somtimes clicking cancel will make it go away, sometimes it will just keep reappearing. has anyone heard of this problem? i tried googleing and have found nothing about it.
<vincenzofehring> IndyGunFreak: so there is no way to set up a higher resolution?
<ne0> hmm
<mysterycool> Xsss4hell: Most probably what macd said, though i'd give a go for your root password =]
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: what does it complain about?  if the detected system would not allow scaling of the cpu, you would not see all those funny scaling files in /sys at all, iirc
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: ..? it says that there is a driver installed for it
<macd> mysterycool, sly dog ;)
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: i didn't say there was no way, but it could be problematic..
<mysterycool> :p
<mysterycool> XD
<mysterycool> =]
<puppy-user-06som> it complains about HW latency too long
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, ok ... so compiz isnt working?
<stupidwhiteman> /bin/bash: event-config.h: Permission denied....trying to ./configure -q && make -s
<stupidwhiteman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888/
<vincenzofehring> Oh, okay... thank you for the help! I love this channel, because it is a great way for me to get quick answers...
<macd> IndyGunFreak, vincenzofehring I bet google has someone with some custom modelines that works
<ne0> ..
<puppy-user-06som> "too long transition latency of HW,"
<ne0> srry testing my colors
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: yeh it doesnt work
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, just a min
<mysterycool> stupidwhiteman: u are doing sudo right?
<Xsss4hell> ﻿mysterycool heheh ﻿It has no manual :( its microsoft
<macd> ne0, this channel strips all colors.
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: k
<stupidwhiteman> mysterycool, yes
<vincenzofehring> what would i have to search for on google to find something like that?
<macd> I think ;)
<SeaPhor> how do i set myself away?
<alexman> hey
<mysterycool> stupidwhiteman: oh, hmmm... then, hmmm...
<wil> hey ive been having a problem, im using 8.04, periodically the shutdown menu will appear randomly. somtimes clicking cancel will make it go away, sometimes it will just keep reappearing. has anyone heard of this problem? i tried googleing and have found nothing about it.
<stupidwhiteman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888/
<alexman> my sound drivers arent working, and compiz wont work
<IndyGunFreak> macd: yeah, i'm looking now..
<macd> vincenzofehring, Id try "graphics card chipset here linux xorg resolutions"
<andi5> puppy-user-06som: that is sad... but i cannot help you any further
<Xsss4hell> ﻿mysterycool in windows I can enter any numbers. but linux just forgets the device from the list after some minutes and I cant use it
<macd> !patience | wil
<ubottu> wil: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mysterycool> alexman: are u sure they are the osund drivers or are just sound in mozilla not working?
<puppy-user-06som> andi5: ok, thanks
<vincenzofehring> thanks
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<alexman> my sound jsut isnt working over all
<mysterycool> alexman: did u try alsamixer?
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219831
 * macd goes hunting for that alsa-info script
<alexman> i am using alsamixer
<xyzpaw> how do i find soft ware that i've just installed?
<IndyGunFreak> xyzpaw: it should be in your menu system.
<mysterycool> alexman: i mean did u run alsamixer through the terminal?
<ne0> so
<mark2> alexman: whatta ya got?
<IndyGunFreak> depending on the app.
<andi5> xyzpaw: does `tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log` help?
<gleyve> macd: do u know where can I download easycam2?
<alexman> a screene
<andi5> xyzpaw: oh, strip the -f even
<macd> IndyGunFreak, ohh, hah was that his sound card? I thought it was video ;P
<alexman> that show some pref
<IndyGunFreak> macd: it was video...
<IndyGunFreak> very very unusual.
<shaiguitar> anyone know how i find the source of a package i installed via apt-get ? (so i can use the .h files in some other place)
<alexman> ooh
<IndyGunFreak> macd: that thread lists sound and video probs.
<alexman> nvm my pcm wasnt at 0
<macd> gleyve, if its not in the repos, I wouldnt download it,  to search for software "apt-cache search easycam"
<shaiguitar> (basically, how do i find the source)
<andi5> shaiguitar: apt-get source $pkg
<mark2> alexman:  is jack running?
<xyzpaw> im trying to open a shoutcast file and i have to find the program to open it. Where do i search for it?
<vincenzofehring> that thread is referencing a sound card...
<andi5> shaiguitar: just make sure, you activated the source repositories
<alexman> well i got that to work
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: something isn't right.. are you still there?
<xyzpaw> im trying to open a shoutcast file and i have to find the program to open it. Where do i search for it?
<alexman> but my compiz isnt running
<mysterycool> xyzpaw:  Depends. If it is just a library then most likely u wont see it in the Applications menu. You can type though the name of it in the terminal and if you get a response then it means that the library was successfully installed. If they are normal applications though such as Limewire or Skype, then you will find them at your Applications menu. =]
<piotrek123> hello
<shaiguitar> andi5, i already installed the package, i want to find those files
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, the card isnt much supported ...on the ubuntu forums too no-one ever used and only a single reported the same problem as you did
<ariqz> everytime I try to play warcraft3 with WINE, my system hard crashes after a bit of gameplay. Is it possible it's the video card drivers/opengl drivers, or how do i figure out the problem?
<vincenzofehring> yeah, i am still here...
<eboyjr> How do I remove unnessecary packages? sudo apt-get something ?
<mysterycool> alexman: about compiz, check #compiz =]
<frederic> hello
<vincenzofehring> i am trying to search for answers with my linux box, while talking on here on my mac
<macd> IndyGunFreak, man same chipset for video/sound and its called Magic-anything ;) sounds fun.
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | vincenzofehring please pastebin your entire lspci and give me the link
<ubottu> vincenzofehring please pastebin your entire lspci and give me the link: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, i tried it
<Xsss4hell> macd do you know why the the bluetooth applet does not list my keyboard? I entered the passphrase with the 2nd keyboad, because the bluetooth one doesnt type.
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: meaining it doesnt work in ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> macd: lol, i know
<xyzpaw> mysterycool im trying to open a shoutcast link. how do i do it
<alexman> well
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, did it work?
<wil> hey ive been having a problem, im using 8.04, periodically the shutdown menu will appear randomly. somtimes clicking cancel will make it go away, sometimes it will just keep reappearing. has anyone heard of this problem? i tried googleing and have found nothing about it.
<andi5> shaiguitar: so do you need the source or rather the .h files, i.e. the  corresponding -dev package?
<ferfactor> some converter to avi???
<alexman> i think its a graphics prob,not compiz
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  no
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, i feel so
<survivor_> if i can properly see the login gui, but after that my display settings crash everything (display rotation); can that be an issue with xorg.conf? does anyone know where display rotation is stored? (xrandr something?)
<gleyve> macd: ok...no results found...I'll get back other day..I got go now....thank you macd.....thank you people
<mysterycool> eboyjr: go to synaptic, find the package that u installed and uncheck it and then hit apply. that should remove it from the system =]
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: k
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, gparted??
<macd> gleyve, sure thing.
<mysterycool> xyzpaw: hmm, not quite sure. I mean, isnt shoutcast only for windows?
<vincenzofehring> okay, i have to setup the irc client on my linux box to do that
<frederic> hello. where may I find VLC for hardy heron ? thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> macd: that has to be the most obscure video device i've ever seen
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  according to gparted on the live cd, my windows partition doesn't have anything on it and it won't let me resize it
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, ask a better person like ikonia
<xyzpaw> i didn't know that mystery
<IndyGunFreak> vincenzofehring: its a website.
<crimsun> frederic: in multiverse.
<xyzpaw> is shoutcast only for windows?
<macd> Xsss4hell, hmmm, you could just send it to me, and when its working I'll let you know ;), j/k try not putting it so close, or closer
<shaiguitar> andi5, no i'm looking for the source files themselves because i need to put them in the path so i can use them for some other build that uses it as a dep
<alexman> my graphics arent working
<mgmz> arvind_khadri:k, thanks for your help
<gleyve> bye people..good night
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, i cant see any windows partiton
<mysterycool> xyzpaw: it is i think
<alexman> i dont think my screen settings are set up properly
<Y-Town> xyzpaw: Looking for shoutcast?
<vincenzofehring> i know... but i would rather do it all on my linux box
<alexman> but i cant find the window to change them
<macd> Xsss4hell, sometimes my cell acts like that with my boc when its to close or to far
<xyzpaw> y-town yes!
<andi5> shaiguitar: please just tell us what packages you are talking about...
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, you are welcome .... is it Hardy bte
<frederic> crimsun, seems my multiverse not configured well, so. how may I add them ?
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<shaiguitar> andi5, sqlite3
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, there is an exclamation point next to it, what do you mean you can't see the windows partition?
<tony55> susanna777, is sda5 a primary partition or an extended partition
<shaiguitar> andi5, .. i already installed it btw
<crimsun> frederic: Synaptic, or Applications> Add/Remove..
<faraz> how i can join this channel?
<Y-Town> xyzpaw: amarok or rhythmbox
<doubl1> I am having a hard time installing ctags on ubuntu 7.10, any help would sweet
<Xsss4hell> macd the receiver/transmitter is it just 30cm away from my keyboard
<mysterycool> xyzpaw: oh, lol, sorry, i think u can get shoutcast for linux =]
<alexman> kk
<susanna777> Tonisius,  part of a logical partition
<shaiguitar> faraz, u just did
<vincenzofehring> i will paste it in two seconds... i just ahve to wait for the terminal to come up so i can get it
<alexman> ya my nvidia driver wasnt enabled
<macd> IndyGunFreak, tell me about it, it must be oldddddd.
<susanna777> oops wrong username tony55
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: gusty
<mysterycool> XD :p
<mysterycool> =]
<frederic> crimsun, nope. already done that. where (what site) may I find multiverse to add them manualy ?
<prince_jammys> vincenzofehring:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341390   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-neomagic/+bug/58956
<IndyGunFreak> macd: yeah, i think so.
<mysterycool> =]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 58956 in xserver-xorg-video-neomagic "default depth too high in xorg.conf for Neomagic MagicGraph 256AV" [Medium,Invalid]
<macd> Xsss4hell, no idea really then
<FloodBot1> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xyzpaw> y-town thanks but how do i find them once i click on the link?
<Xsss4hell> and bluetooth has a range up to 10m at least
<susanna777> tony55 it's part of a logical partition
<andi5> shaiguitar: so, if you want to link against sqlite3, just install libsqlite3-dev
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, look at the output of mount there is only root mounted....
<crimsun> frederic: you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list and update
<Y-Town> xyzpaw: you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<xyzpaw> zubuntu
<xyzpaw> xubuntu
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, what do you mean by that?
<tony55> susanna777, logical partiton is a ectended partition thats why it won't work you can only resize a primary partiton
<wil> so im having this problem in hardy where the shutdown menu appears randomly? click cancel makes it go away sometimes, other times it wont go away until i restart? has anyone had this problem?
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, hmm do you have ccsm installed
<andi5> shaiguitar: i cannot imagine what really needs the sources of sqlite3... well, and otherwise: apt-get source libsqlite3, just as i wrote at the beginning
<frederic> crimsun, yep. but where (what website) gives them to me ?
<vincenzofehring> i think that forum thread was the answer
<richard> hi - my mouse control panel (hardy) doesn't seem to offer 'focus-follows-mouse' option.  any clues?
<susanna777> tony55 i tried to make it a primary partition, but it would let me make more than 4 and windows already had two or three or whatever
<Y-Town> xyzpaw: im not sure what xubuntu has.  Just get amarok... :o)
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, are all the other partitions you have mounted or do you have only one partition
<macd> vincenzofehring, does "lsmod | grep nm2200" return anythiung?
<andi5> finally... is there anything more terrible than focus-follows-mouse? ;-)
<xyzpaw> y-town yes but how do i find it once i click on the link?
<mysterycool> Anyway people, it's almost four a.m. and I am supposed to wake up in, erm, about 6 hours. So see ya around later! Laterz! =]
<mysterycool> =p
<mysterycool> =]
<mysterycool> XD
<xyzpaw> it ask you to find the program you want to open it with
<FloodBot1> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  i don't know, let me check
<mysterycool> :)
<shaiguitar> andi5, ok thanks i'll check it out.. appreciated
<mysterycool> =]
<vincenzofehring> hang on let me check
<macd> vincenzofehring, additionally, "cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep EE" and paste those to a pastebin please.
<dassouki> is there a way to go ffrom and to dual screen without having to reboot X
<crimsun> frederic: they should already be in your sources.list.  Just uncomment it(them).
<andi5> funny way to part :)
<Xsss4hell> macd heheh sending it to you hahaha ;) good idea, but it doesn't connect my keyboard to the bt-dongle
<wil> so im having this problem in hardy where the shutdown menu appears randomly? click cancel makes it go away sometimes, other times it wont go away until i restart? has anyone had this problem?
<frederic> crimsun, I've got a problem I guess... there are already uncommented but I can't get vlc :(
<susanna777> what was the address for the pasting site
<vincenzofehring> i have to wait for my linux box to come back up... i somehow shut it down...
<macd> !paste | susanna777
<ubottu> susanna777: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<crimsun> frederic: did you `sudo apt-get update' first?
<richard> andi5: why do you say it's so bad? (focus-f-mouse)
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: ccsm?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, a normal output of mount is like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889/
 * macd cant believe crimsun even asked that, you know they didnt ;)
<richard> andi5: I even have xp set up that way
<andi5> richard: personal taste, mostly
<ariqz> everytime I try to play warcraft3 with WINE, my system hard crashes after a bit of gameplay. Is it possible it's the video card drivers/opengl drivers, or how do i figure out the problem?
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, compiz sttings manager
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, *settings
<mgmz> arvind_khadri: yeh
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  i don't understand all that
<shaiguitar> andi5, ... u da man :) .. got what i needed! :)) thanks
<andi5> shaiguitar: :)
<wil> so im having this problem in hardy where the shutdown menu appears randomly? click cancel makes it go away sometimes, other times it wont go away until i restart? has anyone had this problem?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, in mount all your mounted drives with their mount points shoul be listed out
<akh3n4t0n> can anybody point me a decent GUI movie player which allows "live" modifications for things like luma and advanced postprocessing settings [from the GUI] like ffdshow's settings on windows allows? thanks
<arvind_khadri> mgmz, no idea here sorry for no help
<shaiguitar> andi5, .. how did u check up on that btw, just for future ref ?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, i have six partitons
<con-man> Once Chuck Norris used Hamstring on Wirt and sliced his leg off, because Wirt insisted there was no cow level.
<andi5> shaiguitar: on what specifically?
<niuq> i upgraded ubuntu to 8.04 from 7.10, and now i'm having some troubles
<dassouki> is there a way to go from and to dual screen without having to restart X
<mythril> is there any good way to get RealMedia files to play in ubuntu without any proprietary crap being installed?
<andi5> niuq: you mean the other way around, right?
<frederic> crimsun, believe it was the same as "recharger" (french) on synaptics. did it but nothing happened
<niuq> My touchpad is not workin
<andi5> niuq: argh.. .ignore me
<shaiguitar> andi5, check dependencies on the deb file?
<niuq> andi5: ok :)
<frederic> crimsun, I also did sudo .....
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, when you say mount do you see all of them,but your problem was re-seizing the root partition
<doubl1> any one install exuberant ctags before?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  yes
<vincenzofehring> lsmod | grep nm2200 does not return a single thing
<msix> mythril: it works here without any crap. there's this thingy that installed loads of extra codecs
<frederic> crimsun, is it possible to list packages on the multiverse site ?
<shaiguitar> andi5, .. not important really ; see u'r busy .. thanks for the help again .. later, s
<andi5> shaiguitar: dependencies on deb files? ... well, dpkg will tell you as soon as you try to install one
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok just a min will get back
<mgmz> how do i use the desktop cube?
<macd> doubl1, yes, with apt-get.
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, the problem now is that it won't let me resize the windows partition
<shaiguitar> andi5, k thanks
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  under the live cd it would let me resize the root
<mythril> msix: whoops I am dealing with 7.10 forgot to mention that
<jehoo> im just building my first pc ... whats the best way to keep wires off the HD fan ?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, but i couldn't because i didn't have any free space to give it
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, windows partition as in what the windows drives??
<niuq> i have a latitude d610, any idea why touchpad stop working with 8.04?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, just where i boot windows and have my c drive and stuff
<wil> so im having this problem in hardy where the shutdown menu appears randomly? click cancel makes it go away sometimes, other times it wont go away until i restart? has anyone had this problem?
<tanath> jehoo, clip? elastic? twist tie?
<vincenzofehring> IndyGunFreak: the pastebin link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/9892/
<andi5> so some messages randomly appear over and over again... how can i make that stop?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok so where is that partition loaded onto
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, what do you mean
<jehoo> tanath ... isnt there nothing that will exhaust it right out back ?
<frederic> I guess I have to ask someone else ...
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, the windows partition where is that mounted
<tanath> jehoo, ?
<Fa> ugh firefox
<tanath> frederic, you can browse the repository with a web browser...
<andi5> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9884/ , assuming it is still correct
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  i don't know it's called dev/sda/2
<Dysk> Hmm, bizarre, I've got a pidgin process that's eating up 100% CPU and 1GB of memory, and it doesn't die with kill -9
<jehoo> tanath - just something that will create a pipe between the HD fan and the back of the case ... and create a shell around it ... or do most people just twist tie ?
<tony55> sus [2nd]Stepis windows mounted on sda1?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok how did you figure that out
<susanna777> windows is on sda2
<tanath> jehoo, i usually see wires bundled with a clip
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, figure what out?
<KindOne> I have just upgraded to Xubuntu 8.04 from version 7.10, I can no longer see my second 120 gb har drive, even though it shows up in gparted... What should I do ??
<eeh_rik> hi, im back :(
<akh3n4t0n> arvind_khadri, you can "mount|grep fuseblk" to view the windows partitions mounted
<jehoo> tanath clip as in twist tie ?
<eeh_rik> tried hard and harder
<tanath> jehoo, no, like a plastic clip...
<macd> vincenzofehring, edit your xorg config file, and change the refresh
<arvind_khadri> andi5, susanna777 says she has six partition cant see anything else that root
<macd> vincenzofehring, to  HorizSync       36-52        VertRefresh     36-60
<tanath> jehoo, in store bought computers anyway
<arvind_khadri> akh3n4t0n, susanna777 not me :)
<macd> vincenzofehring, then you should be able to go upto 1024.768
<tony55> susanna777, whats on sda1?
<toyo|desk> what is the name of the svn client CLI package?
<jehoo> tanath thanks ill look into it
<vincenzofehring> okay, well, it sayd that the xorg config file doesn't exist
<andi5> arvind_khadri: well, i did not paste that :)
<akh3n4t0n> arvind_khadri, sorry :)
<tanath> jehoo, but really, whatever works...
<Dysk> Any ideas how to kill a process if kill -9 doesn't do it?
<susanna777> tony55 it's just called fat16
<frederic> tamath well I tried to check but in this website there is only 3 package (packages.bz2, packages.gz and releases). is this correct ?
<Sergeant_Pony> how do I get a drive listing from a console?
<Prez00> are hardy bug fixes being pushed out to repositories yet?
<emmet> is there an eeepc channel?
<andi5> Dysk: does the process belong to you?
<tanath> Dysk, try with sudo?
<susanna777> tony55 it was already there before i installed linux
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, have you right now logged in as a normal user
<tanath> Dysk, check if it's a 'zombie process'?
<macd> vincenzofehring, did you delete it ?  hit alt+f2 to run gedit, then "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Dysk> tanath, Tried this
<Dysk> andi5, Yes
<Mimi> QUESTION:      DISPLAY=:3   ... what does this do? :P Thanks
<toyo|desk> anyone
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  yes, i don't know how to log in as root i tried a few times before but it wouldn't let me
<vincenzofehring> i forgot to put the X11 in a capital x
<eeh_rik> http://pastebin.com/d53847d85 <-- here all i can find
<chris127> why is ubuntu soooo popular ?
<eeh_rik> tried the modprobe thing too
<chris127> the community is so big
<susanna777> chris127 because it's cool
<KindOne> chris: cause its great, and stable
<akh3n4t0n> susanna777, "sudo bash" in a terminal to get a root shell
<chris127> i have never seen something like that in open source community
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok do this sudo mount -a
<frederic> tamath well I tried to check but in this website there is only 3 package (packages.bz2, packages.gz and releases). is this correct ?
<andi5> Dysk: if it is not a zombie process, using important resources like cpu or memory and cannot be killed with sudo kill -9 , then reboot :)
<chris127> lol
<tanath> chris127, based on debian, has best community...
<coomac> Sergeant_Pony, sudo fdisk -l
<vincenzofehring> there is no refresh item in the xorg.conf file
<eeh_rik> i really say next time i do this i buy compatible hardware b4.
<chris127> if you can sudo bash ... you might as well su - root
<tanath> chris127, has funding
<wil> so im having this problem in hardy where the shutdown menu appears randomly? click cancel makes it go away sometimes, other times it wont go away until i restart? has anyone had this problem?
<chris127> ahh, funding helps
<susanna777> akh3n4t0n,  i got in
<andi5> chris127: shall we stop talking? :)
<arvind_khadri> tanath, not more than ubuntu
<chris127> see, I have a new computer
<Prez00> chris127: firefox is as popular
<chris127> every time i get a new computer and try to put linux on it
<chris127> hardware is sooo difficult to install
<tanath> chris127, yeah, it's funded by canonical, started by mark shuttleworth. check wikipedia
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  i got in as root
<tanath> arvind_khadri, hm?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, do i still type the sudo mount?
<andi5> chris127: do you mean hardware or hardware drivers and setup?
<Sergeant_Pony> coomac thanks
<Dysk> andi5, At this rate it'll probably boot right back up and still be running <grin>
<chris127> hardware drivers
<chris127> i've alwyas used slackware
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, if you are root type mount -a
<chris127> i think i need to change to something well... newer
<andi5> ouch... without gnome, right? :)
<chris127> yeah
<chris127> just bourne again shell ;)
<tanath> arvind_khadri, not more what?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  it didn't do anything
<CrashPad> is there a way to re-install Ubuntu's USB drivers it doesnt to seem to pickup my usb wireless adapter
<vincenzofehring> since the refresh item is not in the xorg.conf file, what do i do?
<akh3n4t0n> susanna777, you can inspect /etc/mtab [or type "mount" in a terminal] to view the mounted partitions and their mount points; "sudo mount -a" will mount all your filesystems declared in /etc/fstab
<macd> vincenzofehring, under Section Monitor", add it exactly like this:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9893/
<CrashPad> or sometimes stops seing my USB mouse and doesnt pick up USB HDD
<frederic> hello. where may I find VLC for hardy heron ? (already done sudo apt-get update and checked /etc/apt/source.list and checked multiverse site (http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/ hardy )
<tanath> CrashPad, reinstall in synaptic?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok just type sudo mount -a
<KindOne> How can a mount my 2nd hard drive i cant see it ?
<macd> vincenzofehring, hey have a lil patience I cant type a million things at once, I didnt forget you
<chris127> us ubuntu rpm based ? e.g. can i use yum ?
<arvind_khadri> tanath, funding
<CrashPad> tanath: Package name?
<vincenzofehring> sorry
<tanath> arvind_khadri, ubuntu doesn't have more funding than ubuntu?
<KindOne> ubuntu is .deb based
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  i did, i don't think it did anything
<tanath> arvind_khadri, o.O
<andi5> frederic: vlc is actually in multiverse... but why did not you use fr.archive.ubuntu.com?
<tanath> CrashPad, not sure, but it has a search feature
<eeh_rik> with these 'tailored for winXP/vista' labels everywhere.... they really should be atleast honest and say: minimumcost ripped down hardware inside which wont work easily under real operating systems
<eeh_rik> :P
<arvind_khadri> tanath, ubuntu has more funding that debain
<vincenzofehring> Now that I just changed that file, i have to reboot in order for it to take effect?
<tanath> arvind_khadri, i was saying that ubuntu _has_ funding
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  according to gparted, dev/sda2 (windows partiton) doesn't have anything on it and there's an exclamation point next to it
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok now type mount
<Mimi> QUESTION:      DISPLAY=:3   ... what does this do? :P Thanks
<macd> vincenzofehring, no, hit "crtl+alt+backspace" then login again
<arvind_khadri> tanath, oh ok
<wil> so im having this problem in hardy where the shutdown menu appears randomly? click cancel makes it go away sometimes, other times it wont go away until i restart? has anyone had this problem?
<zenwryly> I'm going to be moving my personal server from my home DSL line to a hosted server and I'd like to form some projections of my bandwidth usage.  Can anyone suggest what tools I might use to do that?
<bennyf12> Hi, Im trying to get MSN webcam support on 8.04, is there any1 that can recommend a program??
<frederic> andi5, maybe because I don't know what this is ...
<macd> Mimi, in what context?
<vincenzofehring> that sould correct the problem now?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, done
<sadiel> Hello guys. I want to change my software repositories back to the original settings, but the server does not show on synaptic options. What command can I use on the terminal to get it done? Also, would "pe.archive.ubuntu/hardy" be the appropiate path?
<macd> bennyf12, install "amsn"
<macd> vincenzofehring, I dont know until you try.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, what does it give the same old output
<bennyf12> macd: im trying with that program, no luch
<eeh_rik> anyone any hint for me and my aheros/attansic eth problem? http://pastebin.com/d53847d85
<joeLin> any help with pppoe here?
<tanath> wil, how randomly?
<prince_jammys> wil is it really random or does it happen when you hit certain key combinations?
<andi5> Mimi: it sets the variable DISPLAY to :3 ... locally in the shell if you do not export it... if prepended to a command c, c is executed with that variable as environment variable set
<macd> bennyf12, does your webcam work in cheese?
<Mimi> macd:  DISPLAY=:3 WINEDEBUG=-all wine "$HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Guild Wars/Gw.exe"    ( to launch a game)
<akh3n4t0n> susanna777, i don't think i got what the problem is; i'm willing to help [if i can].. please repeat which is problem you are facing
<vincenzofehring> now that i have logged back in, check the screen resolution application?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, is the drive a NTFS one??
<bennyf12> macd: yes
<macd> Mimi, ohh, I know no wine, Id recommend asking in #wine
<tanath> wil, check System > Prefs > Keyboard shortcuts
<Luckrider> can anyone help me get my friend to install the real xchat, not the xchat gnome one, I would aprreciate a link or something with instructions on how to install it on Ubuntu so that I can send him the link, He has Hardy Heron as do I.
<Mimi> macd:  This is what Im trying to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/9890/   (Yes I am in wine but this is a linux/ubuntu question)
<macd> bennyf12, and your telling amsn, to use the same device as cheese?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, same output and yes it is ntfs
<bennyf12> macd: yes
<frederic> andi5, do you mean I need to change the source.list (with gedit with this fr.archive.ubuntu.com) ? (if yes, how ?)
<arvind_khadri> Luckrider, sudo apt-get install xchat
<andi5> Luckrider: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Luckrider> that is it
<Luckrider> ok
<Luckrider> that is what I thouhg, just wasn't sure
<tanath> Luckrider, you just use the "xchat" package as opposed to "xchat-gnome"
<vincenzofehring> macd: my resolutions have all gone away except for 800x600
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  but when i first made the linux partition a month ago, it worked just fine with the win partition
<Luckrider> thoughti  it might install the gnome version
<eeh_rik> u might be interestd in apt-cache search
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, you should have told us before....gparted doesnt support NTFS as of now
<Luckrider> thanks
<macd> Mimi, yeah that launches a X display on screen 3, but I dont know anything about wine.
<Mimi> macd:  Im trying trying to find out if display I want to use, since I dont know what display does.  i know gnome runs in  alt+ctrl+f7 or is it f8? is that what its refering to?
<macd> vincenzofehring, what was it at?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  but it resized it before, a month ago,
<wil> tanath: i will happen even if i am away from my keyboard
<andi5> frederic: better use system > administration > software sources
<vincenzofehring> 800x600
<macd> Mimi, no those are ttys not virtual X screens
<frederic> andi5, yep. but then ?
<vincenzofehring> it used to go 1024x768
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, using gparted
<sadiel> Hello guys. I want to change my software repositories back to the original settings, but the server does not show on synaptic options. What command can I use on the terminal to get it done? Also, would "pe.archive.ubuntu/hardy" be the appropiate path?
<macd> vincenzofehring, and you wanted it higher?
<tanath> wil, have anything weird in your startup/session? any scripts or anything that might do it?
<andi5> frederic: well, include multiverse
<vincenzofehring> yeah, i wanted it to be able to go back to 1024x768
<macd> vincenzofehring, what do you mean back to?
<eeh_rik> edit /etc/apt/sources.list, sadiel
<prince_jammys> vincenzofehring: did you read the links i posted?
<frederic> are you kidding me guys ? multiverse is ALREADY in my sources for synaptics. there is no VLC on it.
<andi5> sadiel: do not forget .com
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, did you use gparted to resize
<wil> tanath: nothing out of the ordianry i can see
<tanath> sadiel, System > Admin > software sources
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  yes i did
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok just let me check
<sadiel> thanls a lot goys :)
<sadiel> guys
<eeh_rik> :)
<eeh_rik> two ways to do same thing
<akh3n4t0n> frederic, you need http://packages.medibuntu.org/ in your repos
<andi5> sadiel: actually, it is pe.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy [dist ...]
<eeh_rik> if i could only ONE way to fix my eth controller :(
<tanath> wil, might file a bug
<vincenzofehring> prince_jammys: yes i read the links, but the xorg.conf file doesn't have the lines that they are refering to...
<bennyf12> macd: is amsn supposed to work with Windows Live messenger
<macd> vincenzofehring, try this instead : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9897/
<frederic> akh3n4t0n, funny ... it's already in my sources ...
<vincenzofehring> macd: i want it to be able to go up to 1024x768
 * SevenSeth alguem ja jogou Final Fantasy X no pc?
<prince_jammys> vincenzofehring: the mode lines?
<vincenzofehring> prince_jammys: yeah
<Mimi> !pt | SevenSeth:
<macd> vincenzofehring, you said it was at 1024.768 already just now, and that it went down to 800.600
<ubottu> SevenSeth:: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wil> tanath: ha i hoped it wouldent come to that
<SevenSeth> sorry
<macd> vincenzofehring, so was it ever at 1024.768 or not?
<Mimi> Its ok ^^
<prince_jammys> vincenzofehring: you may have to add those yourself (after backing up a copy xorg.conf)
<vincenzofehring> no... it was 800x600, but used to support 1024x768
<SevenSeth> wrong command
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok paste your fstab and mtab
<SevenSeth> =)
<macd> vincenzofehring, in linux or windows?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  what are those?
<tanath> wil, it's a weird problem...
<vincenzofehring> it was 1024x768 in windows, and i want that resolution in linux
<macd> vincenzofehring, what it does in windows is irrelavent linux IS NOT windows
<tanath> wil, anything in dmesg?
<con-man> Hardy Heron has seemed to goof up how I shift+click stuff
<macd> vincenzofehring, but try that paste link I posted a second ago, and then restart X and login again
<prince_jammys> vincenzofehring: look at a working xorg.conf in that forum thread, if there is one, and copy the lines.
<tanath> wil, next time check dmesg when it happens
<akh3n4t0n> frederic, as far as i can see.. VLC is in "multiverse"
<macd> prince_jammys, I already did that for him in a paste.
 * frederic gonna get mad 
<tanath> wil, and any other error logs, like ~/.xsession-errors
<vincenzofehring> okay, thank you guys!
<eboyjr> In GRUB, what does hiddenmenu do? Does it just automatically start the default operating system selected or what?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, they are files found in /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<macd> bennyf12, amsn is a msn client for linux
<andi5> frederic: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<zelrikriando> I am back
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, what are those and how do i find them?
<Mimi> Welcome back
<bennyf12> macd: however, will it work with a Windows Live messenger client??
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: you're ok now?
<kbrooks> bennyf12, uh
<tanath> hmm, my update manager is no longer notifying me of updates...
<macd> bennyf12, they are CLIENTS, they dont work together, they work through a MSN server, so its not relavant.
<zelrikriando> tanath: same here.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, type this gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Mimi> tanath:  how often do you have it set up to check for updates?
<andi5> tanath: i noticed the same today and added hardy-updates to my repo list :)
<tanath> Mimi, daily
<con-man> does anyone know why I cant shift+click properly in 8.04? what has changed?
<joeLin> any help with pppoe here?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, and then copy paste the text at pastebin
<macd> bennyf12, some features that Windows Live messenger has, amsn will not have, you can thank microsoft for that.
<kbrooks> eboyjr, no, it hides the menu and provides a count down to press esc on the timeout setting
<tanath> Mimi, i have updates now, but no notification
<zelrikriando> andi5: repo address?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, the same with mtab too
<Mimi> tanath:  and youre noticing that there are more than one update a day? if thats the case it will only check 1 time per day regardless of how many there are that day
<andi5> zelrikriando: sorry?
<bennyf12> macd: is video webcam sending one of those??
<zelrikriando> andi5: you said you added some repository
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899/
<tanath> Mimi, i know that. but twice now, i opened update manager and found there were updates
<kbrooks> eboyjr, if the timeout setting is '0', it skips the prompt, but you can press esc repeatedly
<tanath> Mimi, i just opened in now, and there's 20
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, the same way mtab too
<tanath> *it
<andi5> zelrikriando: yes, but it can be done by clicking a checkbox in system > administration > software sources... personally, i simply edited /etc/apt/sources.list and reran sudo apt-get update
<kbrooks> eboyjr, 0, not '0'
<macd> bennyf12, amsn works perfectly with my logitech webcam, sends/recieves to all my windows using friends.
<punzada> !wifi
<con-man> anyone?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * eeh_rik wants to cry! http://pastebin.com/d53847d85
<tanath> Mimi, before, i couldn't get rid of an alert saying my package info is out of date. now, since they updated the update manager, it doesn't alert me at all
<eboyjr> kbrooks, Okay.. I understand... thx!
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900/
<redips> Hello all
<damntourists> damntourists: :O
<KindOne> can someonehelp me, i can not see my second hard drive, even though it shows up in GParted    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898/
<tanath> Mimi, and apparently i'm not the only one
<zChris> KindOne:  you have to mount it
<eboyjr> Whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Malaz> ﻿KindOne:  Try opening your computer case.  It should be in there somewhere.
<andi5> KindOne: well, just add the correct line if you know how to do it :)
<KindOne> zchris, i can not see it..... i have checked in the /media folder
<Mimi> tanath:  mmm i dont know then :/  ... sorries
<tanath> eboyjr, aptitude is smarter
<eboyjr> Malaz, lol
<eboyjr> tanath, smarter?
<damntourists> smarter?
<bennyf12> macd: well when i try to send, everything seems to work until i get a timeout error
<Mimi> Smarter!
<frederic> andi5, answer in pv
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, can you your partitions on the desktop
<damntourists> smarter?!
<tanath> eboyjr, it has it's own interface for one, if you just run it with no params
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, can you see your partitions on the desktop
<Mimi> Yes smarter! :D
<damntourists> :O
<zChris> KindOne: so it aint mounted then ?
<macd> bennyf12, sounds liek your router/firewall isnt playing nice with msn, either way Im not the person who can help you
<KindOne> malaz:, my computer case is open , and i got the hadr drive outside of the computer .....
<eboyjr> SmArTeR?!?
<tanath> eboyjr, damntourists, it also has better dependency resolution, and will autoremove unused packages
<MakGyver> remastersys- is this broken?
<eeh_rik> tried the disks tol to be found under administration?
<eboyjr> Okay...
<KindOne> zchris, not mounted
<Marce_> Hello, i CAN'T execute a cron, i am tired of trying, some help? :>
<prince_jammys> eboyjr: aptitude also has an ncurses interface
<damntourists> tanath: i was just having fun, i understand its smarter
<arko> how can I stop nm-applet asking for password?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, i can see my windows c drive, the file system and my home folder that's it
<tanath> damntourists, :P
<damntourists> :D
<macd> Marce_, why dont you paste your crontab for us to a pastebin so we can see why.
<eboyjr> Is there a Gnome Skype? or just KDE?
<andi5> Marce_: maybe, what are you trying and what did not work out?  please give us some pastebins :)
<macd> Marce_, and what does syslog say?
<eeh_rik> here u get mine
<eeh_rik> again
<eeh_rik> http://pastebin.com/d53847d85
<eeh_rik> :P
<FloodBot1> eeh_rik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> eboyjr, i thought skype was DE independant
<Marce_> macd, where is the crontab log? i did'nt find it
<andi5> eboyjr: there is a skype 2.0 version available on their website you can install pretty easily
<macd> Marce_, I just said syslog ;)
<Marce_> andi5, let me show.
<damntourists> omg im stinky. i need a shower. bbl
<Marce_> macd, sec
<joeLin> any help with pppoe here?
<tanath> lol
<prince_jammys> !ask | joeLin
<ubottu> joeLin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, but i cant see them in those two files its weird....sorry no ideas here
<eboyjr> andatche, tanath, Yeah... I found it here.. http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Marce_> macd, lol, never heard about syslog
<Zak> macd: hey ! thanks for your help !  i tried an easier solution which works : i taped the command "zip -F filename.zip" to fix my file and it works !
<syntac> hey, does anyone here have a working wireless connection using a BCM43xx driver?
<eeh_rik> yepp
<DaySleeper555> KindOne, how many partitions do you have on ur 2nd drive?
<macd> Zak, great
<sven_> p
<tanath> Mimi, i don't appear to have the update daemon thingy running. do you know what it's called?
<Mimi> tanath:  I can check    1 sec
<richard> list
<danbhfive> lspci -v
<andi5> tanath: update-notifier?
<ryugaka> Hey guys i have a serious questino
<ryugaka> question
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  okay what does the exclamation mark next to the drive mean, that it can't detect it or that there's something wrong with it?
<KindOne> daysleeper: 1, its nfts (has Windows 2000 on it)
<andi5> ryugaka: yuhu, finally _someone_
<Marce_> macd, lol, never heard about syslog
<zChris> i need some help with getting Quake 2 to work. I get "/home/chris/stuff/Quake2/opengl32: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i try to run the quake2 binary
<eeh_rik> syntac: there are really A LOT of guides how to set up these BCM43xx things in the forums
<ryugaka> i have the hardy beta on disc
<Mimi> tanath:   it's called update-notifier   thats how it is on my session properties
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, i feel it cant detect it
<tanath> andi5, Mimi, thanks
<ryugaka> if i install the hardy beta, would it update to the current hardy?
<coomac> syntac, I'm using b43, which works great, but bcm43xx worked well for me till b43 was released
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, any idea why it could a month ago?
<tritium> ryugaka: yes
<macd> Marce_, load a console, type 'tail -f n 50 /var/log/syslog' and wait for your crontab to run, also paste us your crontab to pastebin, so we can see if it will run
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok did you do a fresh install from then??
<ryugaka> also: have they fixed the ndiswrapper issues with b44
<tanath> Mimi, right. *smacks forehead*
<joeLin> im using hardy heron, pon dsl-provider to connect to snet.net.  once, connected, I can ping external addresses from my network, but web browsing doenst work, SNET claims my "router" is passing a bad password.  pppoe IS passing the proper password.  any help on that?
<ryugaka> or whatever?
<eboyjr> What are Skype credits?
<DaySleeper555> KindOne Is it ATA or SATA?
<syntac> coomac, i got the b43 driver installed (when i do an lshw -C network it shows the driver as b43-pci-bridge), i just don't know what command to issue to view wireless networks
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, what do you mean?  fresh install of what?
<eeh_rik> take a deep breath
<akh3n4t0n> susanna777, is was your windows properly shuted down?
<vader1102> is it safe to use the upgrade from gui to 8.04?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, of ubuntu
<con-man> wine seems to hate shift clicking in Hardy Heron any ideas?
<vader1102> from 7.10 anyhow
<susanna777> akh3n4t0n,  yes
<macd> zChris, did you use the quake2 installer from the ubuntu repositories?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, did you reinstall ubuntu completely since then??
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, no
<zChris> macd: the quake2-data one ?
<ryugaka> Did they fix the ndiswrapper and b44 issues yet?
<macd> zChris, yes
<akh3n4t0n> susanna777, if windows was not turned off cleanly the.. your partition may not be properly mounted
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, i updated to hardy with the update manager
<akh3n4t0n> susanna777, ok
<ryugaka> There was a fix where you had to rmmod one thing, and then let ndiswrapper go first.
<ryugaka> and then b44
<ryugaka> or something like that
<tanath> Mimi, that was the problem. it wasn't running. i ran it, and now got the alert
<susanna777> akh3n4t0n, it was shut down right
<eeh_rik> syntac use the nm-applet
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, oh ok do this apt-cache policy ntfsprogs
<secleinteer> hi, has anyone heard of the hardy x86 alternate cd not picking up the keybard at all, where all previous versions of ubuntu have?
<xyzpaw> can someone help me with streamtuner it wont start because it cant find xmms
<Mimi> tanath:  hehe that's silly ^_^;; it happens
<tanath> zelrikriando, run 'update-notifier'
<zChris> macd: that require me to have a cd, i only have a folder
<frederic> andi5, # Ubuntu supported packages
<frederic> <frederic> # GPG key: 437D05B5
<frederic> <frederic> deb http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<frederic> <frederic> deb http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<frederic> <frederic> deb http://ftp.crihan.fr/ubuntu/ hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<frederic> <frederic> ## MEDIBUNTU
<FloodBot1> frederic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sven_> question # 1203981328:  is there a bash command to give me a list of possible commands based on a search criteria?
<sven_> <oneforall> I have intel D 805
<tanath> zelrikriando, and make sure it's in your session
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw: go console and type which xmms
<eboyjr> What is the default dpi for Ubuntu fonts? Is it 96? 92?
<Marce_> macd, is there any way to execute the cron jobs right now? i am watching at the log
<European-African> hi, my sound is making a horrible crackling sound, any suggestion why?
<sven_> something like "commandlist '%ch*'"?
<syntac> eeh_rik, what should i see? it just shows the wired connection
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw if you dont ahve it install it first, then set the dir
<dfgas> k, when i try to play a video from youtube, it gets 2 seconds into it and stop. every video is this way
<coomac> syntac, it's pretty straight forward to install the driver - basically have the right kernel, b43-firmware cutter and cut the firmware into /lib/firmware. You'll know it's working with a quick dmesg
<prince_jammys> sven_: the 'apropos' command searches man pages for keywords
<tanath> Mimi, i think it's because i killed it to make that alert go away :P
<susanna777> arvind_khadri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9904/
<unop> sven_, do you know regular expressions?
<eeh_rik> syntac if your wlan card is up and running it shows you wlans in reach
<Mimi> Why would you do that tanath ;____; Update notifier looooves you! :P
<macd> Marce_, do you know howto make a crontab?
<tanath> Mimi, XD
<Morglet> macd:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/9903/  -- I included the results from ifconfig and netstat -rn
<macd> Marce_, you can just set the time of execution for 5 minutes from now, and wait 5 minutes
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, :) should have thought of it....just do sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<YuriQ> trying to get Dual Head working on my X31 thinkpad using Ubuntu 8.04
<European-African> hi, my sound is making a horrible crackling sound, any suggestion why?
<Marce_> macd, yep i know, i am a programmer who cant set a stupid cronjob xD
<sven_> unop: yes, a little
<tanath> Mimi, it was having issues. there was a bug. killing it was necessary
<macd> Marce_, then set it for 5 minutes and wait ;)
<coomac> syntac, what eeh_rik said, and also if your wifi has a toggle switch you may need to hit it
<YuriQ> having difficutly - xrandr commands have absolutely no effect
 * frederic is oficialy mad ... 
<ryugaka> So have they fixed the ndiswrapper issues :D?
<andi5> Marce_: oh, i have seen system administrators failing with crontab entries ;-)
<Marce_> macd, i'll show you my line of my crontab
<xyzpaw> eeh_rik could you please explain what you told me?
<prince_jammys> susanna777: didn't you mention that the windows partition is FAT32?
<Marce_> andi5, hahahahaha
<syntac> coomac, i have one but when i press it nothing happens (it constantly stays blue. in windows it goes red if it is disabled)
<YuriQ> anyone familiar with xrandr?
<tanath> oh, wow, apparently mplayer has some serious security issues: #395252 - requires too much security maintainance work due to embedded ffmpeg copy
<susanna777> prince_jammys,  no it is ntfs
<prince_jammys> susanna777: ok
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw, youre trying to use streamripper/streamtuner, right?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, is it installing
<xyzpaw> yes rik
<macd> Morglet, I dont know why, but move auto eth1 above where it says iface eth1 inet  static
<xyzpaw> yes eehrik
<frederic> !vlc-nox
<Marce_> macd: i have this
<ubottu> Factoid vlc-nox not found
<Marce_> macd: 01 * * * * backupweb
<akh3n4t0n> arvind_khadri, can you, please, take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9906/ ? it nearly identical to susanna777's and still i have no problems with my ntsf partition
<macd> Morglet, it looks like its having a parse issue
<coomac> syntac, open konsole and enter this please: 'dmesg | grep b43"
<European-African> re, my sound is making a horrible crackling noise, any suggestions why? drivers?
<macd> Marce_, cronjobs must have absolute paths.
<arvind_khadri> akh3n4t0n, on it
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw, then u need to configute streamtuner so it knows where your xmms is.. ususally /usr/bin/xmms .. if not find out with 'which xmms' in console
<Morglet> macd: OK, trying that
<coomac> syntac, it'll say whether the card is enabled or disabled
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  YES!!!!!!  It recognizes it.
<unop> sven_, perl -le 'print for grep { /$ARGV[0]/ } map { glob "$_/*" } split /:/, $ENV{PATH}' regular_expression
<andi5> Marce_: are you sure backupweb is in the PATH when called?  try an absolute path
<syntac> coomac, hold up i'm rebooting
<xyzpaw> i already did "which xmms"
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  i should be able to resize it on the live cd now right?
<Marce_> macd, i put backupweb in /usr/bin
<arvind_khadri> akh3n4t0n, ntfsprogs is used for live cd
<Marce_> macd, when i call 'backupweb' it runs ok
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, yah all the way :)
<macd> Marce_, so, 01 * * * * /usr/bin/backupweb
<Marce_> macd, i'll give it a try...
<tanath> European-African, prolly the switch to pulse-audio. some people have had issues with it
<eeh_rik> there is a setting somewhere in streamtuner where u can set the path to xmms..
<frederic> what is vlc-nox ?
<damntourists> macd, is that short for mac daddy?
<macd> Marce_, additionally, if the file backupweb is not chmod +x it will not run.
<akh3n4t0n> arvind_khadri, ok, but my ubuntu is installed on the hard disk and i'm using my ntfs partition :|
<xyzpaw> eeh_rik i already did which xmms
<susanna777> arvind_khadri,  and everybody else who helped thank you very much and i will try the live cd now
<ryugaka> Well I guess I can check ubuntu1501
<macd> damntourists, its just a nick.
<European-African> tanath: is there a way of fixing it?
<ryugaka> to see if there are any fixes
<andi5> frederic: -nox typically stands for -no-x, i.e. a text-only package version
<arvind_khadri> akh3n4t0n, i meant by gparted cd for ntfs things ,thats ok
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw, and then u have retrieved the path to xmms.. :) now u enter it in streamtner preferences
<frederic> andi5, so it's not really vlc, I guess
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, welcome ,do tell us how it went
<shadeofgrey> okay
<sven_> another quick one:  how do you target a msg to someone in irc?  /user?
<susanna777> i will
<Starnestommy> sven_: like this?
<eeh_rik> ./msg
<sven_> yes
<macd> sven_,  /msg user
<Marce_> macd, yep, it has execution permission.
<xtify3> how do u install cairo-starter bar
<Starnestommy> sven_: say their nick in a line
<xyzpaw> eeh_rik: no when i did which xmms it returned nothing
<tanath> European-African, you'd have to do some troubleshooting. did you play with the sound applet?
<akh3n4t0n> arvind_khadri, ok i got it; ntfsprogs are only needed for gparted to di its job, right?
<shadeofgrey> who here is running ubuntu on a coreduo macbookpro with vista and leopard
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw then u dont have it installed, type in sudo apt-get install xmms
<joeLin> im using hardy heron, pon dsl-provider to connect to snet.net.  once, connected, I can ping external addresses from my network, but web browsing doenst work, SNET claims my "router" is passing a bad password.  pppoe IS passing the proper password.  any help on that?
<Mimi> Question:    does   nvidia-settings --load-config-only    still work in 8.04 or is that outdated?
<andi5> frederic: well, it probably does not have a complex gui, but only shows the player window or fullscreen... and can be controlled by start parameters or maybe even keybindings
<macd> shadeofgrey, I have i the paste
<Marce_> macd: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 195 2008-05-03 21:55 backupweb
<tanath> European-African, try different outputs with it, and see what works
<con-man> what happened to xmms? there is no gui its all console QQQQQQQQQQQQ
<arvind_khadri> akh3n4t0n, yeah bingo
<akh3n4t0n> arvind_khadri, thanks :)
<European-African> tanath, which sound applet?
<secleinteer> hi, has anyone heard of the hardy x86 alternate cd not picking up the keybard at all, where all previous versions of ubuntu have?
<macd> Marce_, just set the crontab like I said above, it will work then.
<sven_> Starnestommy: this?
<shadeofgrey> macd:  by all means share
<Starnestommy> sven_: yes
<tanath> European-African, System > Prefs > Sound
<macd> Marce_, you didnt have to prove it to me ;P
<Morglet> macd: No difference, still doesn't obey the netmask, nor add the default route.
<sven_> Starnestommy: that's easy
<arvind_khadri> akh3n4t0n, welcome :)
<sven_> Starnestommy: thanks
<macd> shadeofgrey, haha, past. ;)
<eeh_rik> still big trouble here: http://pastebin.com/d53847d85 :((((( no working netwrk adapter no fun... I AM FORCED to us windows ATM horrible!!1
<tanath> European-African, you can test different methods
<ad> eeh_rik, exotic network adapter ?
<Marce_> macd, look, wth? May  3 22:22:44 nhserver postfix/master[5711]: terminating on signal 15
<Marce_> May  3 22:26:01 nhserver crontab[30660]: (root) BEGIN EDIT (root)
<Marce_> May  3 22:27:53 nhserver crontab[30660]: (root) REPLACE (root)
<Marce_> May  3 22:27:53 nhserver crontab[30660]: (root) END EDIT (root)
<Marce_> May  3 22:28:01 nhserver /usr/sbin/cron[30420]: (root) RELOAD (crontabs/root)
<FloodBot1> Marce_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_khadri> !tab sven_
<xyzpaw> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<European-African> tanath: thanx, will try
<xyzpaw> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubottu> Factoid tab sven_ not found
<eeh_rik> atheros attansic
<macd> Morglet, does it still say invalid flags then?
<xyzpaw> is only available from another source
<prince_jammys> sven_: use tab completion to have nicknames completed for you
<sven_> k, one more:  other than crowded irc channels, does anyone know of a good place for an aspiring linux dev to talk w/ other devs out there?
<eeh_rik> atl1 or al2 module should do the job
<sven_> prince_jammys: ooooo!
<arvind_khadri> !tab |  sven_
<ubottu> sven_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sven_> prince_jammys: cool!
<eeh_rik> its an ALDI box
<damntourists> shadeofgrey: like the grateful dead song?
<xyzpaw> eeh_rik: Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xyzpaw> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xyzpaw> is only available from another source
<prince_jammys> sven_: ubuntu development?
<macd> Marce_, I dont know what your trying to show me
<frederic> why does it get so uneasy to install vlc ? (btw why did I tryed to update my gutsy that was formelly working very well !!)
<andi5> !paste > Marce_
<macd> frederic, b/c noone likes vlc ;)
<prince_jammys> !develop | sven_
<ubottu> sven_: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<tanath> xyzpaw, what are you trying to do?
<sven_> prince_jammys: sorta.  just linux in general.  but GTK+/Gnome would be great, yes.
<Marce_> macd: i'll pastebin  that
<Morglet> macd: Yep.  That's not a parse error though, that's an error coming back from its ifconfig or iproute or route commands.
<Starnestommy> frederic: sudo apt-get install vlc doesn't work?
<frederic> Starnestommy, nope
<xyzpaw> tanath:im trying to get streamtuner to work
<tanath> xyzpaw, you may need to add other repositories
<shadeofgrey> please msg me the pastw
<tanath> xyzpaw, hm, never used it
<sven_> ubottu: i'm really looking for more of a community/forum kind of thing
<frederic> macd, I love vlc and it does what I mean to : export my pc to my tv screen.
<shadeofgrey> please please please
<xyzpaw> tanath how do i do that
<q_a_z_steve> hey, can someone really quickly tell me the best way to use dd to backup /usr ? I need syntax using bzip, and noerror I think... HELP?
<Morglet> macd: I'll try putting a set -x in the if-up script
<prince_jammys> sven_: ubottu is a robot. check the link, i think it may mention irc channels
<Marce_> macd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9907/
<tanath> xyzpaw, but go to System > Admin > Software sources, to enable other repositories
<Marce_> andi5, thanks :)
<damntourists> sven_: isn't ubottu a bot, not a person?
<eeh_rik> xyzpaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171599
<tanath> damntourists, yep
<sven_> damntourists: oops.
<sven_> prince_jammys: oops
<macd> Marce_, Im not sure why you pasted that? your cronjob wont run yet
<prince_jammys> sven_: there used to be #ubuntu-dev (i think)
<andi5> q_a_z_steve: i am not sure how you want to backup recursively with dd without tarring first or having /usr on a separate unmounted partition
<sven_> hmmm, checking...
<Marce_> macd, thats the output of syslog!
<macd> Marce_, but you can be assured, if you have the crontab like 01 * * * * /usb/bin/backupweb
<macd> it will work
<damntourists> so i went out and purchased a new agp 8x video card, hopefully this one actually works with ubuntu. my old one wasnt working like.. at all.
<prince_jammys> sven_: #ubuntu-devel
<macd> Marce_, yeah, I meant the output from around the time the crontab was going to run, how else would I diagnose why it wasnt running
<xyzpaw> tanath: i already have everything enabled
<sven_> prince_jammys: found it.
<MachinTrucChose> has anyone managed to get Tracker to work as advertised (ie, in the screenshots). I can't get it to show me a preview of the file (for example, a sentence containing the word I searched for). All it does is display the word and the filename.
<macd> Morglet, is that a workstation?
<MachinTrucChose> which is not very helpful since there is no context
<frederic> why when I do sudo apt-get update does the repository ignore Translation-fr ? (I don't think it matters with vlc but ...)
<q_a_z_steve> andi5: /usr will not be live when I do this, tar bz2 whatever I can, to make it the smallest, with one line of syntax.
<ad> damntourists, i hope you did buy a nvidia/ati/intel not something exotic
<Marce_> macd, the process is running ok.
<macd> Morglet, or a server, Im asking b/c network-manager may be fighting with it
<Marce_> macd, checked with ps
<tanath> xyzpaw, then update your package info (reload in synaptic, or 'sudo aptitude update')
<damntourists> ad: i purchased a 60 dollar nvidia card
<Marce_> macd: maybe am i editing by a wrong way?
<tanath> xyzpaw, or use update manager
<Marce_> macd: i am editing this way:
<macd> Marce_, your crontab isnt going to run right now, LOOK at the time.
<xyzpaw> tanath where is update manager?
<Marce_> macd: sudo crontab -u root -e
 * frederic speaking to walls and thinking how stupid he was to think newer is better ... 
<frederic> ;)
<Marce_> macd, YES!!! i looked at the time! thats the reason i paste the output of syslog!
<tanath> xyzpaw, system > admin > update manager
<macd> Marce_, but not after you fixed the absolute path issue.
<Marce_> macd, can i change the crontab manually?
<andi5> Marce_: sounds right... does sudo crontab -u root -l  show you your commands
<macd> Marce_, no
<eboyjr> Where can I view that circular color-coded map of the files on the system?
<ad> eboyjr, "filelight"
<macd> Marce_, using 01 * * * * /usr/bin/backupweb will work, I can assure you.
<Marce_> andi5, i get #m h dom mon dow   command
<Marce_> 01 * * * * /usr/bin/backupweb
<andi5> eboyjr: baobab?
<chalcedony> is yall's website down?
<chalcedony> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/xchat-common
<tanath> xyzpaw, um, you know what... xmms isn't in the repos!
<ad> eboyjr, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9887
<macd> Marce_, crontabs MUST ALWAYS have the absolute path to a command.
<Marce_> macd, this is weird, too weird.
<tanath> xyzpaw, o.O
<xyzpaw> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Xubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<xyzpaw> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Xubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<linkmaster03> how can I disable the big sound icon popping up when i move the volume wheel on my laptop?
<xyzpaw> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Marce_> macd: #m h dom mon dow   command
<Marce_> 01 * * * * /usr/bin/backupweb
<andi5> Marce_: that means that the command will run in 20 minutes again
<xyzpaw> tanath what do i do then?
<macd> Marce_, its going to run, just not now
<Marce_> macd: it has
<damntourists> im scared i wont be able to boot up again with this nvidia card... it had a driver that was restricted..
<Marce_> O.O
<laeg> selecting /bin/azureus/azureus in the 'open with' tab of a .torrent files properties and selecting the radio button doesn't make azureus the default application. running the file does nothing and it has no default. how can i fix this?
<Marce_> macd: i just want to run every 1 minute
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: disable it
<eboyjr> ad: It comes with Ubuntu I think... I know its Gnome.
<andi5> Marce_: well, then it is not correct :)
<Marce_> andi5: how can i set that? :|
<macd> Marce_, thats one way to murder I/O on a box
<xyzpaw> zelrikiando: how?
<Marce_> andi5, lol
<andi5> Marce_: use */1 instead
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: uncheck it in the software sources interface
<Marce_> macd, i looked at the how to in the ubuntu forum :/
<macd> Marce_, I asked you if you had the time set right alrady ;P
<xyzpaw> uncheck what?
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: the CD rom
<Marce_> macd i expected that that "01" was 1 minute!
<Marce_> macd what a confusion
<macd> thats the first minute of every hour.
<tanath> xyzpaw, aha, you said you're trying to get streamtuner working, right?
<tanath> xyzpaw, go to Streamtuner's preferences and in the Applications tab change XMMS to totem or any other media player you are using
<Marce_> macd, oh hell
<linkmaster03> how can I disable the big sound icon popping up when i move the volume wheel on my laptop?
<Bill_MI> Hi folks. Sound card (SBLive5.1 / emu10k1) capture in Hardy is driving me nuts.  I'm not sure anything is mapped right.  Any pointers?  #alsa has took me down scripts that fail. :(
<macd> Marce_, you still need the full path to your backupweb script.
<andi5> Marce_: you should/could start by reading manpages and trusting us... nobody is perfect, not even you :-)
<ad> eboyjr, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html
<eeh_rik> http://pastebin.com/d53847d85 help eth0 not working :(
 * damntourists crosses fingers. just did an update, and installed the restricted drivers for my new nvidia card... hopefully i can get compiz and everything else running the way its supposed to.
<Marce_> andi5, macd, thank you guys :=)
<macd> eeh_rik, paste us your dmesg and syslog
<Morglet> macd: it's a workstation, but when the GUI totally failed to set up the networking right, I disabled gdm so I could diagnose the problem without the GUI interfering, so for now it's not much of a workstation, haha.  Anyway, it doesn't work. :-)
<etheredge> simple question....
<localgod12> need samba help
<shadeofgrey> macd, have thou forsaken me?
<etheredge> how do i install a tar.gz file
<macd> Morglet, network-manange is still running though
<r00723r0> Hi, I'm getting weird issues... Whenever I modprobe nvidia, I get something like "Error running install command for nvidia".
<etheredge> one i download of the net basically
<r00723r0> What does that mean?
<localgod12> can anyone help me getting a smba share setup
<r00723r0> How do I fix it?
<andi5> etheredge: do you mean extract? ... use fire-roller or tar -xzpf asdfa.tar.gz
<macd> shadeofgrey, I forgot what I was looking at for you, sorry! refresh me
<Morglet> macd: good point --- I'll kill it.
<prince_jammys> etheredge: a tar.gz file is a zipped archive. you have to extract it first
<etheredge> i open it up and i know im suposed to do something with the sorce code but i cant seeem to figure out what to do
<r00723r0> Anyone know?
<zelrikriando> xyzpaw: hmm hold on I am saying crap I think
<tanath> xyzpaw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765609
<shadeofgrey> installing ubuntu on a macbookpro with leopard present as werll as vista
<eboyjr> ad: There we go... Disk Usage Analyzer
<andi5> etheredge: oh... that is something completely different :) ... someone come up with a good factoid please
<prince_jammys> etheredge: what are you installing?
<xyzpaw> tanath yes
<eboyjr> ad: Thanks
<damntourists> shadeofgrey: lucky
<etheredge> once i extract it i get the src file
<localgod12> shadeofgrey: u ride a motorcycle
<etheredge> heh a keylogger called hydra
<damntourists> shadeofgrey: i had ubuntu on my macbook... i'm looking to sell it and upgrade to a macbookpro
<laeg> selecting /bin/azureus/azureus in the 'open with' tab of a .torrent files properties and selecting the radio button doesn't make azureus the default application. running the file does nothing and it has no default. how can i fix this?
<r00723r0> Hi, I'm getting weird issues... Whenever I modprobe nvidia, I get something like "Error running install command for nvidia".
<macd> shadeofgrey, you install it
<r00723r0> What does it mean? How do I fix it?
<macd> shadeofgrey, and use bootcamp
<r00723r0> laeg, ask in #azureus
<shadeofgrey> damaltor_, im a first gen macbookpro but they kick ass
<macd> shadeofgrey, it take about a hour to install linux and vista
<estafermo> http://www.neobux.com/?rh=6661737465724D easy extra money guys gogogo!
<chalcedony> r00723r0: we all wonder about the cosmic 'it's broken'
<andi5> r00723r0: i suppose you do that as root (sudo ...) and dmesg does not show additional information?
<laeg> r00723r0: they said it's not an azureus issue
<macd> !ops | estafermo
<ubottu> estafermo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<r00723r0> chalcedony, that's quite a weird issue.
<Marce_> macd, thank you its working! now i'm gonna do the backup script, thanks alot
<etheredge> i know i have to find some file or something then run it in terminal?
<Marce_> andi5, you too
<etheredge> im not very good with installing things on to linux
<damntourists> do my eyes deceive me?! is my computer actually working?!
<shadeofgrey> i know whats involved
<eeh_rik> macd i pasted it above a few times
<macd> ty Amaranth
<Morglet> macd: OK, both NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher are dead now, testing again.
<andi5> Marce_: :)
<q_a_z_steve> r0bby: you around?
<chalcedony> r00723r0: i was teasing, i'm sorry
<r00723r0> andi5, no additional information.
<shadeofgrey> i just hope refit isnt part of it still
<mulvane> damntourists, You must have not installed ubuntu
<r00723r0> chalcedony, it's cool :)
<r0bby> ugh q_a_z_steve what?
<macd> eeh_rik, Morglet man I keep getting confused b/t you 2, both network problems
<zelrikriando> hhmm seems they changed things in HArdy
<chalcedony> r00723r0: :)
 * zelrikriando is a bit lost
<damntourists> mulvane: yes i have
<eeh_rik> u do queries?
<etheredge> hrm any help?
<eeh_rik> its so full in here
<DaySleeper555> etheredge, did u check if u can install it with package manager from repository?
<tcomplexiy> exit
<mulvane> damntourists, Then I don't believe it to be working properly
<andi5> zelrikriando: you are still in #ubuntu
<damntourists> mulvane: i've been using ubuntu off and on since 6.x
<zelrikriando> andi5: thanks :)
<r00723r0> andi5, dmesg only still has what was from bootup.
<etheredge> i dont knwo how to use the package manager but i might be able to do that
<eeh_rik> ah damn i cant query either, not regitstered
<mulvane> damntourists, Sorry
<damntourists> mulvane: well it's gotten further than in the past 2 days
<andi5> r00723r0: ok
<r0bby> q_a_z_steve: I have adhd -- either ask or my attention will wander
<xyzpaw> tanath you still here?
<xyzpaw> '
<tanath> xyzpaw, for the moment
<damntourists> mulvane: it's an issue with my (now old) video card... radeon x1950
<laeg> default application problem >>> selecting /bin/azureus/azureus in the 'open with' tab of a .torrent files properties and selecting the radio button doesn't make azureus the default application. running the file does nothing and it has no default. how can i fix this?
<r00723r0> Something also seems wrong with dbus.
<Ricket> I'm having standby issues - how can I diagnose, or help you help me?
<eido_> how do I format a floppy?
<macd> eeh_rik, Im just wondering does eht0 work?
<eeh_rik> no
<mulvane> damntourists, ubuntu makes computers into great door stops.
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/bj5ev i just followed the instructions here, but i still don't have an accelerated desktop.  how do i enable whiz-bang desktop?
<DaySleeper555> etheredge It's Synaptic, open it and search for hydra
<Morglet> macd: with both of those dead, no change :-(  Same error, same result.
<eeh_rik> well it looks like it does
<E_Cornflake> would this be the right channel to ask about upgrade from  7.10 to 8.04 question?
<macd> eeh_rik, you have 2 nics or just one?
<John_S> I'm trying to compile SWScanner, and when I run configure, it complains:
<eeh_rik> but no dhcp received
<John_S> *"checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"*
<John_S> Can anyone help please?
<andi5> E_Cornflake: sure
<xyzpaw> tanath what do i replace xmms with?
<etheredge> would it be able to fine the src file?
<tanath> xyzpaw, go to Streamtuner's preferences and in the Applications tab change XMMS to totem or any other media player you are using
<andi5> John_S: install the necessary -dev packages
<etheredge> and no nothing showed up
<sven_> prince_jammys: would you happen to know why #python is telling me i need to "register"?
<tanath> xyzpaw, audacious
<r00723r0> andi5, something also seems wrong with dbus.
<tanath> xyzpaw, is very similar
<con-man> what happened to xmms? there is no gui its all console QQQQQQQQQQQQ
<andi5> r00723r0: why that?
<r00723r0> Nevermind on that last call.
<prince_jammys> sven_: no :)
<xyzpaw> ok im tryiung to change it to amarok what do i type in?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: if you are there i am on from the live cd
 * andi5 does not mind
<r00723r0> Because Pidgin and Exaile wouldn't work, andi5.
<eeh_rik> macd im not sure what nics are in this context, but look here if you havent already http://pastebin.com/d53847d85
<prince_jammys> !register | sven_
<xyzpaw> tanath
<ubottu> sven_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ad> John_S, there is something to install build dep's on ubuntu , i thin it was apt-get install (somehing) ..
<r00723r0> But Exaile is suddenly working so I say it's just a Pidgin issue alone.
<macd> eeh_rik, in your case, I think your card isnt able to pickup a dhcp request, due to a router, or cable modem maybe?
<tanath> xyzpaw, amarok is the best :)
<eido_> how do i format a floppy?
<andi5> r00723r0: i doubt that pidgin has a hard dependency on dbus, but i am not sure
<mulvane> Exaile is looking good.
<prince_jammys> sven_: follow those steps
<xyzpaw> tanath ok so what do i type in
<eeh_rik> well it works well in winows :(
<chris127> has anyone used "install inside windows" option?
<John_S> andi5: OK, which dev packages do I need?
<mulvane> Needs a few improvements. But its definately useable
<tanath> xyzpaw, did you do this? go to Streamtuner's preferences and in the Applications tab change XMMS to totem or any other media player you are using
<tanath> xyzpaw, type where?
<sven_> prince_jammys: what do you mean?
<ad> John_S, like "apt-get install build-essential kde"
<macd> eeh_rik, are you hooked directly to a router? or a cable modem?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, did the thing work??
<andi5> John_S: start with kdebase-dev
<xyzpaw> type in place of xmms
<E_Cornflake> andi5: upgrade went fine apart from the kernel and related packages. currently patially installed and i get dpeendency errors trying to install them. I've been upgradeding over about 5 release now though, so that might be causing a problem. this ins on x86
<prince_jammys> etheredge: there seems to be a deb availiable: http://blog.goukihq.org/2006/07/28/the-hackers-choice-hydra-on-ubuntu/
<eeh_rik> router with network etc.. everything set up fine
<DaySleeper555> etheredge Package manager installs binaries packaged for Ubuntu, not source codes, if you can find it in synaptic, u would save time compiling it
<susanna777> arvind_khadri:  i'm trying to resize it again, the first time it gave me an error
<eeh_rik> and im currently on win on the machine with the problem
<John_S> ad, andi5: OK thanks I'll give it a try. :)
<xyzpaw> tanath can we chat somewhere more quiet? maybe at #xyzpaw
<prince_jammys> sven_: the link from ubottu will tell you how to register.
<macd> eeh_rik, just for fun have you turned your ubuntu box off, then rebooted your router.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, what was the error
<eeh_rik> jepp a few zillion times the last 3 ours
<susanna777> it says to go to this website: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<ryugaka> man they need to fix the ndiswrapper
<eeh_rik> and tbh im som sorta fed up and tired
<ryugaka> issues with dell 1501's
<shadeofgrey> macd -- forget me again?
<macd> eeh_rik, hehe, what address range does it hand out IP's on
<andi5> E_Cornflake: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade once more
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok am looking on to that site
<sven_> prince_jammys: dude, that's a smart bot.
<macd> shadeofgrey, no I said use bootcamp and you can install vista and ubuntu in about an hour
<andi5> E_Cornflake: run ..., i mean :)
<eeh_rik> 192.168.1.xxx
<xyzpaw> tanath?
<tony> Can anyone walk me through fixing a broken ext2/3 filesystem? Like, badly broken.
<tony> Or at least get the data back off
<E_Cornflake> andi5: Ok, i'll give it a go, thanks
<prince_jammys> sven_: heh. we invoke it !keyword (eg !register)
<tanath> xyzpaw, i'm there
<shadeofgrey> i dont need refit?
<macd> shadeofgrey, refit for what?
<andi5> E_Cornflake: if it still fails, please pastebin the remaining errors
<Morglet> macd: want me to ask again in channel with the pastebin, for someone else to pick up?
<shadeofgrey> what about the bootloader crap that was so complicatted?
<eeh_rik> and tbh im som sorta fed up and tired by now too, please if there is any good idea, please dont hesitate to post reply to the pastebin
<macd> Morglet, just give me a sec ;)
<thebigham> Firefox keeps closing when watching a flash video, any way to fix this problem?
<con-man> what happened to xmms? there is no gui its all console QQQQQQQQQQQQ
<sven_> prince_jammys: aaah.  i assume you mods have that power?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, it has no details regarding your issue
<macd> shadeofgrey, no bootcamps makes this a push button operation
<prince_jammys> sven_: you do too
<eeh_rik> i see you have hands full
<E_Cornflake> andi5:  always use aptitude instead of apt, do you think that could cause problems?
<eeh_rik> gn8!
<Ricket> How can I diagnose my standby issues? My computer "wakes up" per se, but the screen does not come on and nothing appears to load - I need to know how to fix this, standby is VERY important as I am on a laptop!!
<eeh_rik> maybe cu tomorrow hehe
<chalcedony> You tried to access the address http://packages.ubuntu.com/, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
<danbhfive> thebigham: did you upgrade from hardy beta?
<shadeofgrey> okay now we are gettimng somewhere
<chris127> how well does "installing in windows" work with vista?
<sven_> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sven_> aaaaah
<macd> eeh_rik, I was asking you what IP does it usually hand out?
<macd> ohhh nvm
<macd> Morglet, ok, not busy now, hehe
<Morglet> macd: kk  (I'm happy to put tests into shell scripts here, if you tell me where)
<shadeofgrey> so i have theCD and bootcamp is already present
<andi5> E_Cornflake: i am not sure... i have never upgraded using aptitude... for all other tasks i use aptitude extensively
<eboyjr> What do you call a program that had code coloring and other features?
<ozzloy> http://xrl.us/bj5ev  i tried this, but still no desktop effects.  what should i do to enable desktop effects?
<thebigham> danbhfive: no i did a fresh install
<eboyjr> s/had/has
<shadeofgrey> thats it?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay just a sec
<macd> Morglet, does it work via dhcp over static?
<eboyjr> IDE?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok
<sven_> prince_jammys: k, so freenode tells me to input this /msg command to nickserv w/ my password.  is that secure to do here?
<E_Cornflake> andi5: ok, thans. trying with apt-get this time
<Morglet> macd: no dhcp here, my LAN is all static
<laeg> default application problem >>> selecting /bin/azureus/azureus in the 'open with' tab of a .torrent files properties and selecting the radio button doesn't make azureus the default application. running the file does nothing and it has no default. how can i fix this?
 * frederic still searching what's wrong ... 
<laeg> !azureus
<macd> Morglet, hmm I was kinda hoping for testing
<ubottu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<tony> This is what an attempt to fsck the drive gets: http://pastebin.com/m5bc23262
<chalcedony> sven_: type it in your server window
<tony> (and no, no other processes are attempting to access the drive, and it's not mounted)
<chalcedony> sven_: all commands on irc start with /
<andi5> laeg: /bin/azureus/azureus looks like a broken path... are you sure it is not /usr/bin/azureus?
<prince_jammys> sven_: it is, but better to do it away from here. do it in the main "ubuntu irc" window in your client
<Ricket> sven_: if I were you, i would type it in the server window just in case you forget the slash or something goes wrong, but normally it is "safe" to type here, in the sense that it would work
<linkmaster03> How can I disable the big sound icon popping up when i move the volume wheel on my laptop?
<shadeofgrey> its finally that easy
<prince_jammys> sven_: if you want to test different bot factoids, /msg ubottu   and fire way
<sven_> how do i get to the server window in pidgin?  or should i be using xchat?
<macd> tony, you cant do that to the same machine your logged into, you have to uyse the livecd, or unmount the filesystem.
<prince_jammys> sven_:  *away
<shadeofgrey> does sual monitor support still suck?
<eboyjr> What;s the best IDE for Ubuntu?
<andi5> linkmaster03: /me wants to hear the solution as well :)
<danbhfive> thebigham: http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox     try this
<shadeofgrey> for those of us that are ati
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: i don't know what else to tell you  i put in two commands, one to resize my win partition from 24 GB to 18.06 GB
<macd> shadeofgrey, I had the nvidia gfx, it all worked fine
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok so does it happend
<tony> macd: The drive is already connected to another system, and is not mounted.
<arvind_khadri> ??
<tony> macd: (indeed, I cannot mount it)
<Morglet> macd: well that config works perfectly when I type in the ifconfig and route commands by hand, so the question is why isn't it running the same commands. :-)
<thebigham> danbhfive: Thank you
<shadeofgrey> well i finally ran the liuveCD with no issue
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: and increase the size sda4 which has the root and swap file under it, from 9.71GB to 15.64GB
<macd> tony, whances are udev did mount it.
<r00723r0> How do I reinstall my kernel?
<shadeofgrey> and it ran no prob
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: it starts to do something then it gives me the error message, but it does not resize them
<r00723r0> As in uninstall it then reinstall it?
<kodmaster> Hi, during install of hardy heron x64, the install gets stuck at 5% formatting the ide drive. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
<judgepg> hey guys, i've deleted a user, but his /home directory is still there.  How do I remove the user's home directory?  Sudo gives me permission issue
<andi5> r00723r0: why do you want that?
<r00723r0> I'm on 2.6.24-17.
<macd> Morglet, that is a good question, try to copy the interfaces file to interfaces.old, and rescreate it
<Morglet> macd: notice that it's putting in the wrong netmask, using an antique class A netmask, as if it hadn't even seen the netmask entry.  Bizarre
<SeaPhor> amenado, well it was nice while it lasted,,, just lost wireless and cant figure out why, have it all logged at http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<r00723r0> andi5, I read that installing nvidia drivers after the kernel will screw things up.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, sda 5 has root and sda 4 has swap
<shadeofgrey> judgepg, you dont ever move home
<macd> Morglet, yeah its pretty wierd for sure
<r00723r0> andi5, it's times like these when I miss Gentoo.
<matthew_> I unistalled firefox beta 3 and installed 3 with synaptic but it gives me an error when I try to install extensions
<shadeofgrey> thats suicide
<judgepg> shadeofgrey, I've got a user called /home/testusr
<judgepg> shadeofgrey, I'de like to remove testusr
<tony> macd: ah. Any way to get around that?
<macd> matthew_, the majority of firefox extensions dont work with FF3.
<shadeofgrey> so go in therough admin and users and delete them
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, hey just a sec
<andi5> r00723r0: cannot you take the nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos?  i highly doubt they break the kernel when installed
<macd> tony, does it sbd show in "df" ?
<matthew_> macd, that's why i uninstalled it
<macd> tony, err sdb*
<tony> macd: Nope.
<r00723r0> They don't break the kernel, andi5.
<matthew_> but they errror in 2.0
<con-man> I seem to be getting sound lag when playing mp3s anyone have any ideas?
<r00723r0> andi5, they just don't work.
<kodmaster> Hi, during install of hardy heron x64, the install gets stuck at 5% formatting the ide drive. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.
<macd> tony, hmmm, odd, and its ext3 filesystem right?
<shadeofgrey> linux is not windows dude.  there are rules you cant break
<judgepg> shadeofgrey, thanks - any thoughts.  I've deleted the user from the system -> Users and Groups
<r00723r0> andi5, and I do take nvidia drivers from repos.
<shadeofgrey> thats one
<andi5> r00723r0: even after a reboot?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, sda 6 for swap and sda 5 for root
<r00723r0> Even after a reboot.
<tony> macd: Definitely ext3.
<amenado> SeaPhor-> you still have roaming checked? i  would uncheck it
<macd> kodmaster, go reburn a new install cd.
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: yes
<ad> kodmaster, perhaps wait for a ubuntu developer herre :-(
<laeg> andi5: /bin/azureus/azureus exists but i've also tried to use the script which is in /use/bin/azureus - both give the same result unforuntately :(
<pawan> nvidia 5200 fx drivers not working
<kodmaster> macd: i have burnt two
<andi5> r00723r0: i do not understand that, actually... but i am not trained in nvidia-glx question s:)
<pawan> how to install
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: and they are both part of sda 4
<r00723r0> andi5, I didn't know people were trained to help here.
<kodmaster> macd: stuck at same part
<shadeofgrey> kodmaster, as joliet?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, they are independent now...not some part of that :)
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay
<andi5> r00723r0: some are more active than others (like me, i just join every month or so)
<sven_> ad: was that targeted at me?
<SeaPhor> amenado, nope, custom, manual config- saved,,, all doc'd at the site i gave
<kodmaster> shadeofgrey: joliet is?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> also if you have neighboring AP, put yours in like channel 11 instead of channel 6
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, you need to resize them individually
<macd> tony, try mounting it, then get the volume_id of the partitions, then run e2fsck on them
<matthew_> hey,can anyone help me out with my firefox issue?
<shadeofgrey> kodmaster, your a mac purest?
<Fezzler> Can someone help me determine if I have the right nvidia driver installed?  I'm having trouble with Appearance and Desktop Effects
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont see it where you have your roaming unchecked
<ad> sven_, oehm nope sry
<berent> which is a good report generator in ubuntu . (anything written in python)
<kodmaster> shadeofgrey: nope windows
<arvind_khadri> matthew_, ask
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay i am resizing the win partition by itself
<shadeofgrey> okay
<shadeofgrey> then
<andi5> r00723r0: this still puzzles me... i had a kernel update issue today as well, so i went into aptitude and reinstalled the kernel (press "L") and made sure nvidia-glx was installed
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok ..
<macd> Morglet, looking around on lauchpad (bug tracking for ubuntu) I see some similar things, but they were all due to parse erros, or wild spaces, newlines in the interfaces file, but I think you might have come across a actual bug.
<shadeofgrey> we need to tsalk in private
<tony> macd: "mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist"
<matthew_> I unistalled firefox beta 3 and installed 3 with synaptic but it gives me an error when I try to install extensions
<r00723r0> andi5, I don't use aptitude.
<shadeofgrey> ill walk you through it
<andi5> r00723r0: and still i do not understand what my problems were about
<matthew_> er installed 2
<shadeofgrey> msg me
<r00723r0> andi5, it's funny.
<shadeofgrey> i he;lp
<r00723r0> There are no restricted drivers in RDM.
<arvind_khadri> matthew_, the old plugins arent yet supported totally
<r00723r0> Even though I just installed nvidia.
<macd> tony, hmmmmmm
<sven_> how do i change my nick?  it's already registered!
<tony> macd: gparted actually can't read the disklabel, even.
<matthew_> no, I'm in 3.0 arvind
<r00723r0> sven_, /nick <nick>
<matthew_> er 2.0
<andi5> sven_: /nick $NICK
<arvind_khadri> sven_, please move to #freenode
<matthew_> my keyboatd fucks up with the 2 button apparantly
 * andi5 bites sven_
<macd> tony, what does 'ls /dev/sd*' list?
<macd> tony, you dont have to paste, but does it show the disks partitions
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: it gives me the same error
<matthew_> so i uninstalled 3.0, installed 2.0 but get errors when installing extensions
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, doesnt the thing have a GUI
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: yeah
<tony> macd: shows everything on sda, and only the sdb, no sdb1, etc.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok did the same cd work before
<tharvey> trying out ubuntu on an old Dell Inspiron 8200 - when I use the nvidia driver it acts like its sending the video out the external monitor port - any idea how to get it to not do that or how to switch off the nvidia driver from a console?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: yes this exact one
<DaySleeper555> matthew_ Some extensions don't work with older versions, or u can look for older versions of extensions
<macd> tony, run this "sudo vol_id /dev/sdb"
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok 1)cd is toast 2)manual error
<matthew_> daysleeper, its adblock plus
<tharvey> also trying to figure out how to set the interface priority between wired/wireless if both are connected
<matthew_> it should work with anything after 1.5 I thought
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: should i try downloaded a live cd of hardy
<tony> macd: Unknown volume type.
<titeuf> salut
<localgod12> can anyone help me with samba?
<eka> hi all
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, those are the possibilities it isnt working ,also check out if you have ntfs-3g
 * andi5 cannot dance
<macd> tony, thats about as far as I know, what to try, have you tried downloading those et2/3 tools for windows and sticking it in a windows box?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri:  it recognizes the drive
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, yeah you can do that
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, jus a sec
<macd> tony, additionally I think you can just use dd to copy a bit4bit copy to another disk
<Fezzler> nvidia working?
<macd> tony,well nvm, it would have ot mount I think
<DaySleeper555> matthew_ https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/1865 Try older ones
<pawan> how to see what processes are running in ubuntu
<eka> I hear sound from my headphone as well from my laptop speakers at the same time, and i have the headphones checked in sound config, I'm using ubuntu 8.04. I installed the from the beta. any clue?
<arvind_khadri> pawalls, ps -e
<tony> macd, actually, let me reboot this machine into Windows and see what the Windows drivers think.
<arvind_khadri> pawan, ps -e
<tharvey> pawan, ps
<ad> pawalls, add the applet in the taskbar
<andi5> pawan: there are several ways... gnome applets, top, htop, ps (faux) is just a small selection
<SeaPhor> amenado, i click on NM and select manual config, that opens a box (pic on the site) that only option is "Unlock", i select that and put in password, then i am able to select wireless/ properties and select the saved working config and before would find and get connected, not now though,,,
<ad> pawan, add the applet in the taskbar (monitoring) an double click it
<danbhfive> anyone else experiencing problems with seeking in hardy's totem?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok well if it recognises it should re-size too,check out ntfs-3g
<ad> danbhfive, nope check you movie/mp3
<AtomicSpark> this desktop 3d thing isn't very useful :P
<tharvey> some of my firefox extensions don't work as ubuntu 8.04 installs ff 3.x - should I uninstall it and manually install ff 2.x?
<macd> tonyyarusso, good luck man.,
 * macd is out for beer time.
<Sayed> anyone know same hacker irc chanel?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, sudo apt-cache policy ntfs-3g
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay just a sec
<pawan> how to end a particular process
<DaySleeper555> AtomicSpark No, practically only the rotation is usefull
<Starnestommy> pawan: kill number-of-process
<LunaFreeState> sayed just type /list in the freenet tab
<DaySleeper555> AtomicSpark But it's nice :P
<arvind_khadri> pawan, get the pid of the process and kill -9 <pid>
<Starnestommy> LunaFreeState: freenode, not freenet
<Sayed> tks
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont know what settings you have done,  this Unlock thing..if you meant the password for sudo, then i can understand
<LunaFreeState> sorry
<pawan> any graphical utility
<Starnestommy> pawan: the system monitor
<kilonum> yay finally got this running in a virtual machine
<arvind_khadri> pawan, system->administration->system monitor
<pawan> great thanks
<Inymag> wanna use my extern-hd. now: "cannot mount.." in winxp i cannot use "hardware secure.." any plan?
<kilonum> now to install on my client's machine
<Pelo> I would like for some of my "eyecandy" to get turned off when my monitor gets shutdown and turned back on when I resume using the computer,  this is not a suspend thing   I just want to kill the conky and desklets , anyone have an idea ?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9908/
<Morglet> macd: I've straced /sbin/ifup -a , and looked at output.  It does the ifconfig correctly, with the right netmask, and the execve() succeeds.  Later on it does some ioctl()'s, and one of them fails.  It seems to be this that leaves the interface with the wrong netmask/bcast.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, jus a min
<heatmzzr> to dual boot ubuntu and vista, install windows first right?
<SeaPhor> thats just it, i was connected talking here, ant then it just disconnected and i even rebooted and cant get it back,,, i have a cat5 cable running across the room again now, lol
<AtomicSpark> is there any other cool "desktop widgits" like that system monitor you guys were talking about?
<Pelo> heatmzzr, yes , always install windows first ,  if you have to
<Pelo> AtomicSpark, conky
<Pelo> AtomicSpark, gkrll
<amenado> SeaPhor-> what is your AP?
<Sergeant_Pony> how do I tell if my laptop supports acpi?
<SeaPhor> amenado, linksys
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok its there...so it should work....hmm am running out of ideas again
<Pelo> Sergeant_Pony, computer'S manual or specks on the maker's website
<eboyjr> Ah! My toolbars went away.... when this happens in Windows, I type "explorer" in the command prompt... what about in Ubuntu?
<Sergeant_Pony> ok
<eboyjr> s/toolbars/gnome panels
<Pelo> eboyjr, alt f2 ,   gnome-panel
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: do you think the fact i'm on here has anything to do it?
<SeaPhor> amenado, and yes, when i select unlock, it asks for sudo password
<eboyjr> Pelo, A panel is already running
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, you mean on the cd??
<pawan> any utility to convert mp4 bit rae
<pawan> rate
<eboyjr> Ohh,,, weird... its like my panels are invisible
<Pelo> eboyjr, you need the other one back ?  right click the one you have , new pannel,   drag to where you want it,  right click , add to pannel
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: yes i am on the live cd
<eboyjr> I can click around... and open a progeaam
<Pelo> pawan, soundconverter will convert it into somehing else
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, no not at all lots of people have done that and it should work...is it a gparted live cd??
<eboyjr> My panels are invisible!
<Pelo> eboyjr, rigght click properties,   second tab,  for transparency and such
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, is the ubuntu live cd or gparted one
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: i'm on an ubuntu gutsy live cd
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont get the unlock...it just prompts me for passwd
<Pelo> eboyjr, if you are running compiz it might be related,  try asking in #compiz
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok we need a gparted live cd
<eboyjr> Pelo, I can't see anything on the panel either, unless I right-click and get a context menu
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay how do i get that
<AtomicSpark> gdesklets?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, that works wonder,just a min i'll get you the link
<SeaPhor> did you see the screen shot?
<AtomicSpark> !into gdesklets
<ubottu> Factoid into gdesklets not found
<SeaPhor> amenado, did you see the screen shot?
<AtomicSpark> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2756 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<supertimmy> im sure people ask this all the time but I have googled and can't find anything that works. I am trying to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows XP and when I try load Windows XP it just says "Starting Up..." and hangs. The menu.lst the Ubuntu install made didnt work for XP either. My menu.list is http://rafb.net/p/wYhbaK53.html Anybody knowwhere I am going wrong?
<pawan> any other
<eboyjr> Hmm.. Im not running compiz... my graphics card sucks
<Pelo> AtomicSpark, sudo apt-get install gdesklets ,  they are like windows gadgets
<Pelo> supertimmy, pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst so I can have a look
<metanil> hello
<Pelo> supertimmy, never mind , looking now
<g_ramirez> hello metanil
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=271779
<localgod12> Can anyone help with samaba
<localgod12> smba
<localgod12> samba
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont see your screenshot
<insomnia_> anyone know how to look at local network info (other machines on network info) though command line?
<Pelo> supertimmy, pastebin your whole  menu.lst file
<supertimmy> Pelo: http://rafb.net/p/6GUqc640.html
<metanil> i am upgrading my 7.10 to 8.10... the process stopped at "cleaning up" process showing error/warning "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 is not a symbolic link"
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: is this live cd able to burn this on another cd or do i need to it from installed linux?
<g_ramirez> exit
<Pelo> supertimmy, comment out the rootnoverify line,  and both map lines , and uncomment the root line
<SeaPhor> amenado, the 3rd pic down,   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<amenado> SeaPhor-> you have too many pictures there, which one?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, check out do you have Cd/DVD creator under Places
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: yes
<insomnia_> anyone know how to look at local network info (other machines on network info) through command line?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: it one of those special .iso ones or a regular burn
<supertimmy> Pelo: Thats what I did originally, I added those lines when I saw them on a forum
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, its a iso one...you will need brasero for it
<Pelo> supertimmy, windows is on the same hdd as ubuntu ?
<SeaPhor> amenado, 3rd one down, under"I click nm, the other nm icon, and manual config, greyed-out nm with only option to "Unlock" or “close” "
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay
<bthornton> Hardy users: Is anybody finding Firefox 3 slower/more likely to become unresponsive? I'm noticing this particularly on large images or large files: the entire browser becomes unresponsive long enough for the window to go dim, then it "wakes up" 10 seconds later.
<bthornton> For example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-amd64/current//images/netboot/boot.img.gz
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, this one will also work but i didnt have any luck with that :D
<Foo1> Hi I need help, badly.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, so use brasero
<Pelo> Foo1, ask a question
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay
<supertimmy> Pelo: Yes, Windows XP is on the first half of a 250gb HDD
<Foo1> I made a mistake with chmod, now I get "Unable to cd to /home/geoff
<Foo1> how do I fix that? :|
<jotsy> I hate Lenovo service partitions...
<Pelo> supertimmy,  then you don'T need the map lines,   at least comment those out
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay brasero and the gparted live cd are downloading
<Pelo> Foo1,  sudo chmod -R 755 /home/geoff
<Foo1> I checked online and they say "enter such and such a command" ... but I try logging in and I get that message... followed by no bash prompt
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, hey brasero comes default in hardy
<supertimmy> Pelo: OK, will do. Here is the output of fdisk -l if that helps. http://rafb.net/p/NXxMF494.html
<metanil> i am upgrading my 7.10 to 8.10... the process stopped at "cleaning up" process showing error/warning "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 is not a symbolic link"
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: i'm on gutsy live cd
<metanil> anybody had similar problems?
<ad> python crashed here :  python[8094]: segfault at 6379 rip 7f789ce5989c rsp 7fffa60e14c0 error 4
<Foo1> Pelo: how do I get my bash prompt back?
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, you could have downloaded the image and then gone into hardy and burn it
<Pelo> Foo1, start a new terminal
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont get that..no unlock on mine..
<Foo1> note: I never gave root a password (I made every effort to avoid that)
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: i click burn image right?
<jack-desktop> i just ran this in terminal and restarted my computer (sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-386) and now it seems like my sessions wont start
<L_inf> ﻿Just Installed VIM and the CTRL-] option doesn't work any ideas??
<arvind_khadri> Foo1, the command given by him needs to be done at maintenance terminal
<Foo1> you mean alt-Fkey?
 * sebsebseb hi sussanna
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, yeah there you will get options of how to burn
<susanna777> sebsebseb: hi
<Pelo> supertimmy, change the boot order in the bios, make sure the hdd with windows and ubuntu on it is the boot hdd
<nat_> هو هنا ممكن أكتب عربى
<Pelo> !ar | nat_
<ubottu> nat_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<pawan> any utility to convert mp3 bit rate
<sebsebseb> susanna777: about to email you some more regarding virtual machine
<supertimmy> Pelo: OK, I will go try that.
<Pelo> hmmmm
<Foo1> I was on Terminal 4 where it started so I had tried that already..switching to T1, tried logging in and I ended up with the same message followed by no prompt
<Pelo> do we have arab ?
<Foo1> ?
<susanna777> sebsebseb: right now i'm able troubleshooting gparted to make the linux partition bigger
<AtomicSpark> ah gdesklets-data gives me more options
<arvind_khadri> Pelo, no
<Pelo> Foo1, just reboot
<ad> :q!
<sebsebseb> susanna777: yeah that's pretty easy to do
<nat_> hi
<Foo1> oh..okay
<RobbieCrash> Does lirc _ever_ work?
<Foo1> maintenance terminal?
<nat_> ozki
<caexo> using alsa, shouldn't i be able to listen to both rhythmbox and youtube?  instead youtube will just stop every 2 seconds, no audio (yes the video loaded)
<Foo1> just a sec, I'll reboot my linux server
<nat_> i want vga sis 661
<Pelo> Foo1, trry it but I'm guessing you'll get back in the gui without issues
<Pelo> later folks
<nat_> in ubuntu
<nat_> 8.4
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: is path where i pick the file i want to burn?
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  or you on a Live CD now?
<chucky> I have a problem. I've broken network-admin, and I'm trying to configure my wireless network with wifi-radar, iwconfig, ifconfig...but I'm failing. I need help. :/
<sebsebseb> susanna777: are you on a Live CD now?
<susanna777> sebsebseb: yes
<susanna777> sebsebseb: it won't let me resize my windows partition and it gives me an error so i'm tyring to burn gparted live cd
<Mary> hola
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, couldnt get you
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: where do i find the .iso i just download?
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  things should work in Gparted if not  you could try QTParted
<tony> macd: Looks like the whole thing's prettymuch just shot. I'll play around with a few more tools and let you know if I get anywhere, but I don't expect anything at this point.
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, it would be on the desktop
<susanna777> sebsebseb: how would i get qt parted
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: okay
<tony> macd: Thanks for the help, though
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: it's not
<eboyjr> Pelo: To fix invisible panels: run "metacity --replace"
<sebsebseb> susanna777: open the terminal and try this:  sudo apt-get install qtparted
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, locate *.iso
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: is that what i type in the terminal
<mike_e> I have a very serious problem with my hard drive, I'm using ubuntu live CD and it doesn't detect my hard drive
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, yeah just try
<sebsebseb> arvind_khadri:  ISO for what?
<susanna777> arvind_khadri: i will try qtparted and if that doesn't work i will go back to trying gparted live
<arvind_khadri> sebsebseb, gparted live cd
<adred> hi all. how can i completely remove pidgin? i want to replace it funpidgin. help pls
<sebsebseb> she seems to be on a Live CD now anyway
<arvind_khadri> susanna777, ok
<arvind_khadri> sebsebseb, that isnt working
<ldiamond> I get "/media/disk/lib/2.6.24-16-generic is not a valid kernel version" when running mkinitramfs -o /media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic /media/disk/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<bracksisahobo> sudo apt-get autoremove pidgin
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  sudo apt-get install qtparted  try that
<susanna777> sebbsebseb and arvind_khadri
<sebsebseb> in the terminal
<susanna777> did not work
<adred> thanks
<susanna777> qtparted won't even recognize anything
<chucky> trying to connect to a wireless network. iwconfig looks right, but when I try to use dhclient, there is no response
<Foo1> arvind_khadri: ?
<Foo1> I rebooted and tried logging in again
<sebsebseb> susanna777: could it not find the package?
<Foo1> I got the same error message
<Foo1> but this time it's not even letting me log in.. I'm stuck at the login prompt
<susanna777> sebsebseb: no i found it and it installed and opened, but qtparted can't find any of my partition
<mrbamboo> Hey, is there a way to get ubuntu to use all 4GB of my Ram, I have the 32bit OS hardy heron, and it only recognizes up to 3.2GB, I understand this is cause of addressibility
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  you need to open qtparted as root
<susanna777> okay
<susanna777> remind how again
<Foo1> oi?
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  sudo qtparted in the terminal
<ldiamond> mrbamboo, it depends on your platform. You would need a 64bit OS too
<thomas> hey anyone here?
<susanna777> sebsebseb: okay it's finding them
<supertimmy> I looked at the boot order, the correct HDD was first. Any ideas as to why Grub is not loading windows?
<ldiamond> Why do I get "/media/disk/lib/2.6.24-16-generic is not a valid kernel version" when running mkinitramfs -o /media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic /media/disk/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<mike_e> I have a serious problem with my hard drive, I'm using a liveCD and it won't detect my hard drive or any partitions
<metanil> i am upgrading my 7.10 to 8.10... it is taking whole lot of time at "cleaning up" process showing error/warning "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 is not a symbolic link"... any help??
<thomas> how can i update my wine from 0.59 to 0.6? i heard there was an update, but im using packages.
<sebsebseb> susanna777:  I have an idea for the partitoning
<ldiamond> mike_e, is your hard drive dead?
<arvind_khadri> Foo1, press ctrl+alt+f1 and there login as root
<mrbamboo> well actually i have 64bit cpu.. but i ended up deciding to install a 32bit OS anyway since the 64bit one tends to have more problems/bugs/incompatibilities
<pawan> any utility to convert mp3 bit rate
<susanna777> sebsebseb: what?
<Foo1> arvind_khadri: I never gave root a password
<ldiamond> mrbamboo, you need to know what chipset you use.
<Foo1> I went out of my way to avoid that. :|
<mike_e> I'm not sure, how would I know if it was dead?
<sebsebseb> susanna777: by the way if you join #susanna we can chat there
<arvind_khadri> Foo1, uhhh
<mike_e> when my computer crashed a few weeks ago
<susanna777> sebsebseb: qtparted is doing someting
<arvind_khadri> Foo1, do you have root access
<thomas> anyone know how i can update my WINE from 0.59 to 0.60? im using packages.
<susanna777> sebsebseb: how do i do get on?
<mike_e> and I booted with the liveCD, it still had all of my files
<Foo1> yeah
<mike_e> then I tried installing
<Foo1> if I can sudo
<babolat> !ask | mike_e
<sebsebseb> susanna777:   type /join #susanna
<Foo1> but I can't log in
<ubottu> mike_e: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Foo1> :|
<mike_e> and it erased everything that was on my hard drive
<mrbamboo> erm well i know it recognized all 4gb when i had 64bit gutsy gibbon and 64bit win xp. i just put on 32bit hardy heron
<thomas> hmmmmmm
<Foo1> it just dumps me back at the login prompt after saying "unable to cd"
<ldiamond> well then, if you installed it wrongly and erased all your files, nothing much can be done
<ldiamond> there are ways to recover these data but it requires decent knowledge
<mike_e> I don't care to recorver my files, I care to install ubuntu
<mike_e> the installer doesn't work
<Morglet> macd:  I've replaced /etc/init.d/networking by a hack that directly sets and unsets my eth1 and routing correctly, which'll do for now.  But basically I think you have a bug in /sbin/ifup.
<Morglet> macd:  It may be related to eth0 not being available in my machine (doesn't appear in lspci at all), but other distros (and Windows) are fine.
<ldiamond> Why do I get "/media/disk/lib/2.6.24-16-generic is not a valid kernel version" when running mkinitramfs -o /media/disk/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic /media/disk/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<mike_e> it gets to about 48% in the installer and then freezes
<SeaPhor> amenado,  well i'm gonna just go buy an Airlink AWLL3028 Wireless-G USB 2.0 Adapter, i heard those just work,,, couldn't be any worse than now
<metanil> i am upgrading my 7.10 to 8.10... it is taking whole lot of time at "cleaning up" process showing error/warning "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 is not a symbolic link"... any help??
<babolat> mike_e: how are u installing? ISO, Live CD, etc?
<mike_e> liveCD, I'm using a liveCD right now
<amenado> SeaPhor-> good luck
<thomas> am i squelched or something?
<mike_e> (and have been for about a month)
<thomas> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ldiamond> thomas no
<thomas> LOL thats hilarious, bots get such tender care here
<thomas> do u know how i can update my wine from 0.59 to 0.60?
<arvind_khadri> hey any key pressed on the num keypad restarts X,how to set it back to normal
<dfgas> how come i didn't get any sound in nexwiz
<babolat> mike_e: and you're certain there's nothing wrong with the CD?
<Morglet> ubottu: do you submit bug reports? ;-)
<dfgas> nexuiz
<mike_e> Yeah, I've tried a few different liveCDs and they haven't worked
<PapaFD> Trying to share Drive /dev/sdb  with smaba  what should the fstab line for the drive look like so all have read write access to it?
<mike_e> right now I have a gutsy liveCD, and I've tried with hardy too: neither worked
<thomas> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<teho> leb
<thomas> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<babolat> mike_e: were u on ubuntu before this, or somethin else?
<mike_e> ubuntu, yeah (gutsy)
<mike_e> before that, mac OS X (leopard)
<thomas> cheese louise
<babolat> mike_e: im looking into it.. i assume you didnt get this sitch when installing gutsy
<mike_e> nope
<L_inf> ﻿Just Installed VIM and the CTRL-] option doesn't work any ideas??
<mike_e> I never figured out why ubuntu crashed when it did
<babolat> mike_e: could you shoot me with that error prompt again
<thomas> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<mike_e> which one? with fdisk?
<PapaFD> Trying to share Drive /dev/sdb  with smaba  what should the fstab line for the drive look like so all have read write access to it?
<babolat> mike_e: you're asking about installation stoppoing short at 48%, right?
<Marce_> Hello, i want to replace all the "/" with a "-" in a string in bash. any help? :D
<mike_e> oh yeah, also there are problems with detecting the hard drive
<bryan> BioDeath
<mike_e> gparted doesn't detect any deviices
<Morglet> Any networking devs around?  We diagnosed a bug in /sbin/ifup with macd, I guess it should be reported.
 * arvind_khadri fixed my breaking X myself
<babolat> mike_e: is it mounted?
<mike_e> and fdisk says "unable to open /dev/sda"
<thomas> mike_e: are u trying to mount an NTFS filesystem?
<Marce_> Hello, i want to replace all the "/" with a "-" in a string in bash. any help? :D
<mike_e> NTFS?
<testsubject_> is there any way I can run Amarok at the same time as GTA:SA in Wine?
<thomas> nevermind then, lol
<mike_e> no, the hard drive doesn't seem to be mounted
<thomas> NTFS = new technology file system
<babolat> mike_e: ntfs is the default filesys for xp and vista
<mike_e> no, haha not at all
<Refoyl> I use apt-mirror to mirror several distributions (hardy, gutsy) and architectures (i386, amd64).  The clean.sh that each run of apt-mirror creates seems to include files that are necessary for the other three mirrors, so I dare not run it.  How can I get a clean.sh that only includes files not needed for any distribution?
<thomas> what kind of FS?
<babolat> mike_e: you'll hav to mount it before gparted
<Marce_> Hello, i want to replace all the "/" with a "-" in a string in bash. any help? :D
<anabol> anyone know how to find through command line all local machines on a network?
<hydrogen> Marce_: #bash
<thomas> babolat: dont u get tired of typing peoples usernames everytime u type a message?
<mike_e> how do I mount the hard drive?
 * sebsebseb   vncviewer -listen my ip address?   and then I can connect to the other persons computer that is running VNC.  I think that's it?
<babolat> mike_e: try mounting it and get to its properties tab to see its filesys
<mike_e> "mount /dev/sda"?
<Marce_> hydrogen, sed and awk are too much
<SeaPhor> amenado, there's just gotta be 1 simple little thing wrong in a config file somewhere, it works then it doesn't, is driving me mad
<babolat> tomas: probably but i want things easy on the eyes ;)
<thomas> mike_e: cant you use the command: sudo mount /dev/XXXX /mount/temp
<babolat> thomas: probably but i want things easy on the eyes ;)
<mike_e> give it a shot
<Marce_> hydrogen, i only wanna do that.
<arvind_khadri> mike_e, sudo mount /dev/sdax /mount/point
<hydrogen> Marce_: #bash
<babolat> mike_e: yep.. or just go to Computer
<thomas> babolat: i dont get how that makes it easier on the eyes... in IRSSI it shows ur name in yellow, everything else is white. am i lacking in IRC knowledge?
<Marce_> hydrogen: what?
<Morglet> babolat: the Properties tabs all say computer:/// in 8.04, for me anyway
<hydrogen> Marce_: join #bash
<mike_e> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda/mount/temp
<hydrogen> its not on topic for this channel
<mike_e> mount: can't find /dev/sda/mount/temp in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Marce_> hydrogen: ah sorry
<Marce_> hydrogen: :)
<thomas> mike_e: u forgot a space.
<babolat> mike_e: if its in "Computer" you should be able to mount it from thre
<kumarphilly> hello
<kumarphilly> anyone try one of those free ipod things here?
<arvind_khadri> mike_e, the mount points should be created
<PapaFD> Trying to share Drive /dev/sdb  with smaba  what should the fstab line for the drive look like so all have read write access to it?
<thomas> yes...
<babolat> thomas: i'm on pidgin so
<hydrogen> Marce_: though, export VAR="///"; echo ${VAR//\//-}
<hydrogen> will do what you want
<thomas> mike_e: try this first, make the mount point by typing: 'sudo mkdir /mount/temp' then do 'sudo chmod 777 -R /mount/temp' then try to mount it using 'sudo mount /dev/XXXXX /mount/temp'
<mike_e> thomas: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /mount/temp
<mike_e> mount: mount point /mount/temp does not exist
<mike_e> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mount/temp
<mike_e> mount: mount point /mount/temp does not exist
<FloodBot1> mike_e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike_e> in "computer" there's the filesystem
<thomas> mike_e: did u make the directory with mkdir?
<kumarphilly> easy there mike
<arvind_khadri> mike_e thomas, its /mnt
<mike_e> no
<thomas> arvind_khadri: its not really location specific, u can mount anything anywhere.
<laeg> why doesn't ubuntu update azureus in the repo? they're on 3.x and the repo has 2.5
<thomas> arvind_khadri: oh my bad, im too used to Mandriva... i meant /mnt. LOL
<Odd-rationale> Does launchpad openid work? How do I use it?
<arvind_khadri> thomas, with the mount points existing :)
<BioDeath> are there any new and cool exciting apps or games for hardy that i should download im bored peeps
<danbhfive> laeg: ubuntu updates software only every 6 months
<thomas> arvind_khadri: LOL yeah, its a little late.
<andre_pl> I want to attempt to write a driver for the rock band drum kit, never written a driver before. where a good place to start?
<mike_e> how do I make the directory with mkdir?
<arvind_khadri> thomas, :) better late than never
<laeg> danbhfive: ty
<BioDeath> what do u want to do with the rock band drum kit andre_pl
<thomas> mike_e: instead, try this command first 'sudo mkdir /mnt/temp'
<laeg> danbhfive: how come the update isn't in line with the distro update?
<SeaPhor> amenado, well keep your eyes open for this issue, gotta be more than just me with it. no one else seems to have seen the "Unlock" part either
<thomas> mike_e: dont use the ' though
<DrifterSX> sup arvind_khadri
<mike_e> okay did that
<thomas> mike_e: ok now type 'sudo chmod 777 -R /mnt/temp'
<mike_e> okay
<thomas> mike_e: lastly, 'sudo mount /dev/XXXXXX /mnt/temp'
<jack> hello, everytime I try to install something it says file not found. Can I get a link or someone to pastebin there sources.list?
<DrifterSX> sudo apt-get install google-earth isnt working am i typing it wrong?? im on hardy...
<mike_e> special device /dev/sda does not exist
<theDtTvB2> Hello, how do I prevent Compiz Fusion to start with KDE 4?
<thomas> mike_e: ok... you need to type the partition, you cant simply mount the drive.
<DrifterSX> and it says it is reffered to by another package name fomr a different source?
<thomas> mike_e: you need to try something like sda1, sda2, sda3 (hit tab once you type sda to see which partitions of sda u can mount)
<mike_e> yeah
<mike_e> it does the same thing
<babolat> DrifterSX: isn't it in synaptic?
<mike_e> there are no sda partitions in /dev/
<jack> theDtTvB2: kill it then make sure it isn't running when you log off.
<DrifterSX> oo maybe lol i didnt chk there yet...duuhhhhsky
<mike_e> i.e. ls /dev | grep sda produces nothing
<arvind_khadri> DrifterSX, hi
<DrifterSX> yo yo
<eboyjr> How do I remove unused packages?
<schitzo> hi
<schitzo> ??
<thomas> mike_e: are you sure its sda then?
<Schiz0|SD> Is there any downside to mounting everything with noatime?
<clem> eboyjr: apt-get autoremove
<DrifterSX> finally got skype through terminal nice and easy
<jack> hello, everytime I try to install something it says file not found. Can I get a link or someone to pastebin there sources.list?
<mike_e> yes
<eboyjr> thanks
<laeg> what's with most of the software in synaptic being out of date?
<thomas> mike_e: what filesystem is it?
<mike_e> not hda
<thomas> laeg: i wish i knew too... im waiting for wine to update.
<arvind_khadri> eboyjr, sudo apt-get autoclean to clean the cache of apt :)
<mike_e> they *were* ext3
<HorizonXP> I have a DV camcorder connected to my laptop's firewire port. How do I transfer video?
<eboyjr> What _is_ an unused package, anyway?
<babolat> thomas: i bet its ntfs
<thomas> babolat: lol dont get me started
<laeg> :(
<babolat> thomas, mike_e: might want to try the ntfs packages
<thomas> mike_e: why do you say were?
<eboyjr> What _is_ an unused package, anyway?
<CaptainMorgan> using printing in the Firefox browser... under the General tab, "PDF" is a great feature--- is it possible to change the default printed-to location instead of the /home/<user>/PDF/ folder ?
<clem> eboyjr: a package installed as a dependency which doesn't need to be there anymore now that the packages needing it aren't there or don't need it anymore.
<thomas> babolat: lol
<hb> Grub is giving me an error 15 after an 8.04 alternate install.  I am using softraid but only for /home.  / is mounted on the primary boot device.  Is grub busted in 8.04?
<mike_e> I had a root partition that was ext3
<mike_e> and a swap partition
<eboyjr> clem, Cool! Thanks.
<mike_e> I know that because when I installed ubuntu that's what it said
<arvind_khadri> hb, re-isntall grub ,the /home is a separate partition right
<thomas> mike_e: ok try this 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /mnt/temp'
<Schiz0|SD> Is there any downside to mounting everything with noatime? I don't care about when the last time a file is accessed, and I think it'll be easier on my HDD this way.
<G__81> i ve installed ubuntu 8.04 and i ve a problem with the Graphics Card Driver. I use a NVidia GeForce 8400 M GS card and hence i installed the beta driver from nvidia.com so what happens is that is weird. after i install the driver and when i do gdm start the driver works but when i reboot the system the driver does not seem to work
<G__81> the driver somehow does not seem to get loaded
<thomas> mike_e: i meant sudo... 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda /mnt/temp'
<arthur> has anybody had trouble with frostwire in hardy?
<m0u5e> starcraft
<m0u5e> oops
<G__81> can someone help me with this issue ?
<mike_e> it says special device /dev/sda doesn't exist
<Werenerd> Hey all, Is it possible in GNOME to have a two lined taskbar like in KDE? I see these old screenshots with it, but nothing recent. Example here: http://toastytech.com/guis/rh8floppy.png
<hb> arvind_khadri, yes / and /home arn't even on the same interface.  I've reinstalled the base system twice now with the same error.
<MakGyver> how can I change the console font/resolution in the tty consoles?
<dushich> #ubuntu-ru
<babolat> ﻿G__81: does it make a difference if you used the one in the repos?
<thomas> tell me what it says when you type 'sudo fdisk -l' (upload the output to pastebin.ca
<clem> mike_e: "sudo fdisk -l" will give you a list of all your partitions
<r00723r0> OK...
<thomas> clem: wow you read my mind
<r00723r0> I can't open programs through GNOME but I can run them in gnome-terminal.
<mike_e> nothing comes out
<r00723r0> For example, compiz wouldn't replace with the run dialog.
<clem> thomas: :)
<r00723r0> And Exaile wouldn't open either.
<hb> arvind_khadri, if I install the standard 8.04 image without a softraid setup grub boots fine.  I only get error 15 when I use the alternate install and configure my software raid.
<thomas> mike_e: there has to be an output
<arvind_khadri> hb, ok seems like the grub on the alternate might be a toast.... use some other cd or other older versions of live cd and check
<r00723r0> But both work with the gnome-terminal.
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<G__81> babolat, yes coz the latest beta driver alone works with my card thats a bug in Nvidia and this is the workaround
<hb> hm
<hb> i've got 7 still I'll try that
<Werenerd> mike_e: I just joined and don't know your details. But did you just update to Hardy and lose an entire HD?
<mike_e> there is no output, it lits nothing
<r00723r0> Hmm.
<mike_e> no, this problem happened before hardy came out
<r00723r0> It works in the run dialog if I select "view in terminal".
<r00723r0> Weird as hell.
<babolat> mike_e: it either lists something or give u back an error...
<arvind_khadri> hb, well alternate is the only one which gives option for setting raid
<r00723r0> Anyone know anything about this?
<ronin> hi hi hi
<G__81> babolat, after i install the driver and when i start gdm start it works but when i reboot the system it does not
<ronin> wassup
<thomas> mike_e: u have to type sudo, you cant just type fdisk -l... 'sudo fdisk -l'
<hb> arvind_khadri, yes I  was just trying to make that connection explictly
<G__81> babolat, i guess i ve found out the problem too
<r00723r0> Nobody?
<Werenerd> mike_e: just out of curiosity... do you have the UUID's or the /dev/hd* paths in your fstab?
<HorizonXP> I have a DV camcorder connected to my laptop's firewire port. How do I transfer video?
<G__81> babolat, after i install it when i do lsmod | grep nvidia i get this
<ronin> can somehelp me clear my problem???
<mike_e> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<mike_e> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<G__81> nvidia               7113952  36
<G__81> i2c_core               24832  1 nvidia
<G__81> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<mike_e> no, none of those in fstab
<arvind_khadri> hb ok did you look up in the forums maybe someone would have has that issue
<thomas> hmm
<G__81> but when i reboot it i dont get these
<CaptainMorgan> using printing in the Firefox browser... under the General tab, "PDF" is a great feature--- is it possible to change the default printed-to location instead of the /home/<user>/PDF/ folder ? I didn't see an option in any of the tabs to change this location....
<G__81> i just get nvidia 0 and then agpgart nvidia,intel_agp
<Werenerd> mike_e: you don't have either the UUID nor the paths???
<MakGyver> I would like to change the boot resolution from the 600x400 or whatever it is to 1600x1200 how can I do this, I would also like when I hit CTRL+F1 to get the same resolution in that console, is this possible (of course it is, I just dont know how)
<babolat> ﻿G__81: what was that card's name again?
<G__81> NVidia GeForce 8400 M GS
<clem> MakGyver: you can ask the boot option vga=ask
<mike_e> no, I don't
<hb> arvind_khadri, yea but the answers didn't really seem to relate.  it seemed most of the error 15 problems came from people who were installing using (webui?)  Ubuntu install from windows.  I'm installing from a fresh disk to a fresh disk.
<babolat> G__81: un momento porfavor
<MakGyver> clam ok thnx /boot?
<G__81> its currently working but when i reboot the system something does not get loaded properly thats the issue
<G__81> babolat, that means?
<clem> MakGyver: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<babolat> G__81: one moment pls
<G__81> ok
<bmk789> my swap drive has hibernate data on it and the system wont automatically use it and i have no swap, how should i clear it and enable the swap?  i need it ungently
<bmk789> urgently*
<MakGyver> clam thx mate, appreciated
<Werenerd> mike_e: you have to have something in your fstab that details where your partitions are. I would double check your HD's UUID and redo the fstab that way
<clem> MakGyver: or even by typing "e" in grub itself to edit the line.. at boot time.
<arvind_khadri> hb thats wubi :) ok i feel the alternate cd's grub might be a toast just check some other alternate cd ,if the problem persists then check up how you are setting the RAID
<hb> arvind_khadri, the gentu forums said that the current version of grub might give that error if it's compiled with buggy cvflags or something like that.  their solution was pretty advanced and speaking bluntly, over my head atm.
<mike_e> There seem to be no partitions
<MakGyver> clem, I dont use grub it seems
<MakGyver> this is a default 8.04 install
<patifa> bmk789: Did you turn off the swap or what?
<mike_e> what should "ls /etc/fstab' produce?
<Werenerd> mike_e: so you are not in Ubuntu at the moment right?
<mike_e> I'm in ubuntu liveCD
<bmk789> patifa: no, i hibernated once and on every boot it says it cant read the swap partition because it has the filesystem type "suspend"
<Werenerd> mike_e: that would produce nothing
<r00723r0> Hi, GNOME is being gay. When I use the menu or run dialog to open programs, it doesn't work (but killall works well). However, everything can be run with the terminal, and the run dialog works if I select "view in terminal".
<clem> MakGyver: you don't use grub??
<arvind_khadri> hb, :) those are all the least cases ..we can ignore it at present
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<hb> arvuind_khadri, yea i'm loading 7.10 alternate as we speak.  just had to find the cd
<thomas> mike_e: do this... 'ls /dev' and paste that to www.pastebin.ca and then send the link to this chat
<babolat> G__81: found this. tell me if it helps :)  -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644331
<clem> MakGyver: a default install puts grub in your MBR.
<arvind_khadri> hb, :) ok
<MakGyver> clem, not sure what its using lol, its the default install (from the Live CD)
<Werenerd> mike_e: the fstab is a text file. try gedit /etc/fstab
<r00723r0> Anyone?
<clem> MakGyver: yes, the very first boot menu.. right after the BIOS, that's grub.
<Werenerd> mike_e: that will let you look at it without making any changes.
<MakGyver> clem, /boot has no grub entries/folders
<clem> MakGyver: oh...
<mike_e> http://www.pastebin.ca/1006592
<patifa> bmk789: Any way you could find out EXACTLY what the error is, so I can do research on the cases causing it?
<G__81> babolat, envy does not work
<frederic> !mpd
<ubottu> Factoid mpd not found
<mike_e> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<babolat> G__81: how does it not work??
<mike_e> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<G__81> hence this workaround i am following by downloading the driver and installing it it works but when i reboot the system it does not
<mike_e> is what fstab says
<clem> MakGyver: maybe it's located elsewhere... I'm going to have to go (3:59am here). I'm sure someone will help. Good luck with this issue.
<G__81> babolat, coz envy does not install the beta that might be the reason
<Werenerd> mike_e: well that is the list of your /dev folder... is there something you wanted me to see?
<MakGyver> clem, I will find it, its not life threatening thx anyhoew
<frederic> !music player daemon
<ubottu> frederic: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmk789> well it will have the "Starting early crypto discs..." then i enter my password and it says it couldnt mount swap because filesystem type is suspend and it asks me to enter my password again and after i do it says the same thing and continues to boot with no swap
<clem> MakGyver: no problem.
<bmk789> patifa: ^
<babolat> G__81: oh ok.. no need for the lip buddy.. another moment
<mike_e> werenerd: thomas wanted to see it
<revned> hello.  I just installed ubuntu 8.04 and I'm having trouble configuring the dual display with an nvidia card. I have two monitors of different make and model. Currently the default display is the smaller monitor but everytime I try to change the default monitor to the bigger screen, the changes do not take effect. Any suggestions on how I can fix this?
<mike_e> the lack of any sda or hda is notable
<Werenerd> mike_e: aah. well it was truncated. it stops at the P's
<vsniner> I have a problem upgrading to 8.04 LTS from 7.10. The installer cannot find 5 files, and aborts. Is it possible to manually grab the .deb files or to change the download server?
<Uplink> my MIRO keeps crashing every time i want to see a video :(
<Lucroth> hello
<Werenerd> mike_e: if you fstab only says tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 and thats it, you have a serious problem.
<bmk789> patifa: nevermind, all i did was "sudo swapon /dev/vg1/swap" and now i have swap
<G__81> babolat, i am missing something very small coz this driver works but after the restart there is something that gets not loaded
<Lucroth> I'm having issues trying to get ubuntu running on my laptop
<Lucroth>  Ubuntu seems to install fine, I start it up, GRUB loads, I start Ubuntu, loading bar finished all the way, screen goes black, then just shows a flashing underscore in the left corner for 5 or 6 seconds, then stops showing anything and does nothing from that point on
<mike_e> werenerd: yeah I know I have a serious problem :P
<Uplink> my MIRO keeps crashing every time i want to see a video :(
<patifa> bmk789: ahh, great.  I was about to suggest you swapon'd the thing :)
<Werenerd> mike_e: how are you even running?
<Peddy> can someone please tell me where the exit button in the gnome panel's icon is stored?
<satsu> I am setting up an ubuntu fileserver and I want to be sure it does not run out of disk space.  I would like to allow all the users to add as many files as they want with no quotas, but I want to limit the size of the directory they are uploading to.   How do I set a maximum size for a directory?
<patifa> bmk789: if it doesn't work, just say so
<mike_e> werenerd: liveCD
<bmk789> patifa: ok thanks
<babolat> G__81: probably but i can't get a hold of what it is.. darn
<Werenerd> mike_e: well crap. then opening the fstab of the livecd will do nothing for you
<mike_e> good to know
<Werenerd> mike
<Werenerd> mike_e: I just saw where you mentioned it earlier. you didn't direct it to me so I didn't see it. sorry
<G__81> can someone here help me out with my NVidia Problem please?
<damntourists> how does one get to the compiz preferences pane? i want to tweak my display
<G__81> the Beta Driver from Nvidia.com works but when i reboot the system it does not work
<babolat> G__81: what bios are u on?
<Werenerd> OK, can you see your local hard drives at all? even as unmounted media in the /media folder?
<G__81> babolat, its a Dell Inspiron 1520
<vsniner> I have a problem upgrading to 8.04 LTS from 7.10. The installer cannot find 5 files, and aborts. Is it possible to manually grab the .deb files or to change the download server?
<obione> hi there
<Uplink> my MIRO keeps crashing every time i want to see a video :(
<mike_e> werenerd: there is nothing in /media
<Ashfire908> damntourists, you have to install the advanced config progoam (don't remeber the name off the top of my head)
<ryugaka> dell inspiron wireless issue :D?
<obione> does anyone have a video4linux tv card
<obione> ?
<damntourists> Ashfire908: :( ok
<renegade420> heya
<G__81> babolat,its not that complex coz the same driver works with fedora 8
<mike_e> werenerd: also, fdisk can't open /dev/sda and gparted doesn't "detect any devices"
<Dr_willis> obione,  Lots of tv tuner cards options for linux. the #mythbuntu guys  use a wide varity of them also.
<mike_e> presumably because /dev/sda isn't mounted
<G__81> i am quite desparate for this
<thompa> flash is not working in 64
<babolat> G__81: and no error prompts on bootup or file loading?
<G__81> no
<obione> Dr_willis tnks
<Werenerd> mike_e: well Gparted should detect any local drives/partitions. Mounted or not. Have you physically checked the drives? Did you add one, or remove one?
<deltar> for ryugaka: I can help you
<renegade420> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 on my Asus Eee PC.  Whenever I try to open an avi file with vlc or Mplayer these programs crash, is there anything I can do?
<hb> Is it true that adobe just let flash go open source?
<mike_e> what do you mean by physically checked the drives?
<mike_e> the hard drive is in my computer, if that's what you're asking P
<Dr_willis> hb,  not seen that on any of the news sites yet.
<G__81> i guess i need to switch to an other distro
<babolat> G__81: could you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<laeg> hb: i really, really doubt it
<SilverStreak> hb: I heard that they're opening the spec, which means that gnash will work better, but I don't think that they're opening up the source of the flash plugin itself
<Lynet> renegade420: Crash with what message?
<thompa> well i cant open pdf files with firefox
<G__81> there is a small difference between the one that works and the other one
<renegade420> Lynet: like just comppletely close with no message
<Lynet> renegade420: And with all .avi or only one particular?
<laeg> Uplink: miro in ubuntu has issues, add the mirp repo to your box. the instructions are on the miro website
<laeg> ubottu: and get the latest version
<renegade420> .mp4s um any video in particular, Lynet
<babolat> thompa: u need a plugin
<mike_e> thomas: any ideas?
<Lucroth> Does anyone know what might be causing this problem with Ubuntu on my laptop?  Ubuntu seems to install fine, I start it up, GRUB loads, I start Ubuntu, loading bar finished all the way, screen goes black, then just shows a flashing underscore in the left corner for 5 or 6 seconds, then stops showing anything and does nothing from that point on
<thompa> babolat: i have all the flash stuff installed
<babolat> thompa: i mean for pdf
<thompa> babolat: is there one for pdf?
<G__81>  Screen      0  "Screen0"
<G__81> this is in the working xorg.conf
<Lynet> renegade420: Try to run them from a terminal, and pastebin the output.
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, I have a computer running Xubuntu 7.10 with a SATA DVD burner plugged into a SATA to IDE converter, and it refuses to burn, logs at http://pastebin.ca/1006597
<thompa> babolat: ok, i cant find it
<babolat> thompa: go check? or just save it to your system and open with whatever you have..
<dragon64> lucroth sounds like you have X misconfigured
<zachera> By typing "sudo apt-get upgrade php5", will that upgrade my php5?
<thompa> babolat: if i click it in firefox it goes to manual flash install page
<Werenerd> mike_e: lol, no I was asking if maybe you added a hd, worked on the inside and may have accidentally unplugged the power cable. basic troubleshooting
<Lucroth> X? What is that? And how do I reconfigure that? Ubuntu will run in its "recovery mode" if that will allow me to fix it there
<Dr_willis> Aaron_Mason,  ive been having issues with my SATA and IDE burners under  hardy.. but dident have any issues under 7.10 - Odd that you are having issues.  You might want to check the forums.
<babolat> thompa: saving it won't work?
<renegade420> Lynet:  Just bin the output? like bin the output vlc??
<mike_e> werenerd: no, I haven't physically changed anything
<babolat> G__81: are u pastebin0ing?
<Lynet> !paste | renegade420
<ubottu> renegade420: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dragon64> if you find xoeg.conf there is a command in the top you can run from the command line
<babolat> G__81: are u pastebin-ing?
<dragon64> you will find it in
<mike_e> my computer is a macbook, it's designed to prevent that sort of thing :P
<linux-Hawk> Also Check linuxquestions.org
<Werenerd> mike_e: well you have me stumped
<thompa> babolat: no only saves a jpg, i can try to change it to pdf
<dragon64> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thompa> was just thinking
<Aaron_Mason> Dr_willis, i've had no problems with burners in the past... i'll have a look
<mike_e> do you think installing a different distribution might help?
<thompa> babolat: but its only with 64 not on the 386 version
<mike_e> if I tried debian or gentoo or something?
<Lucroth> I need to edit xorg.conf?
<Dr_willis> Aaron_Mason,  yep. Ive had no issues in the past.. and now - all sorts of issues. :(
<mike_e> maybe the problem is with the ubuntu installer, I'm thinking
<babolat> thompa: should make no diff
<zachera> By typing "sudo apt-get upgrade php5", will that upgrade my php5?
<thompa> babolat: flash is not working right somehow because i cant watch some sites
<renegade420> Lynet: !paste | cool
<babolat> thompa: which flash plugin do you have?
<PapaFD> Trying to share Drive /dev/sdb  with smaba  what should the fstab line for the drive look like so all have read write access to it?
<Werenerd> Well, back to my question then. Is it possible in GNOME to have a two lined taskbar like in KDE? I see these old screenshots with it, but nothing recent. Example here: http://toastytech.com/guis/rh8floppy.png
<dragon64> lucroth
<dragon64> run this from the command line
<linux-Hawk> mike_e: I would check ubuntuforums.org, linuxqurestions,org, bsdforums.org or howtofordge.
<dragon64>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mike_e> alright, thanks
<dragon64> that should run you through the config utility
<Lucroth> okay, will do, thanks
<thompa> babolat: i installed all the flash stuff
<babolat> thompa: which one?
<babolat> thompa: i would recommend using non-free
<thompa> babolat: is flash the same on 64?
<localgod12> !unvy
<ubottu> Factoid unvy not found
<localgod12> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<babolat> thompa: i would assume so, but hey i aint on 64
<Aaron_Mason> ok, i'm not alone, seems gutsy has a few issues with SATA burners
<Lucroth> Dragon its exactly as you typed it? 'Cause I'm getting an error message of "sudo: dpkg-: command not found"
<thompa> babolat: well its not the same thats the problem, it should work with just restricted
<G__81> i am stuck with 8.04. My Nvidia Geforce 8400 M GS card does not work properly with 8.04. I installed the Beta Driver from nvidia.com and it works after installation but when i reboot it does not work
<renegade420> sorry guys im kind of a n00b with ubuntu... andd a n00b to paste bin
<Aaron_Mason> !sata
<ubottu> Factoid sata not found
<G__81> can someone help me please with this issue ?
<renegade420> like what's it for?
<Aaron_Mason> !ubuttu
<ubottu> Factoid ubuttu not found
<thompa> babolat: its got gnash, is that righ?
<Aaron_Mason> !ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<G__81> babolat, i rebooted now and again its stopped working
<kumarphilly> what are you trying to do Aaron_Mason
<IdleOne> !fishing | Aaron_Mason
<ubottu> Aaron_Mason: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Aaron_Mason> thx IdleOne
<G__81> there is a module i2c_core which gets loaded the first time after installation but after i reboot i dont see that driver at all
<babolat> G__81: u might need to edit your xorg.conf
<Lynet> renegade420: To easier send multiple lines of text so that it doesn't fill up this channel. Useful for configuration files etc so that we are able to help you.
<fserve> cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz w/ 1024 KB L2 Cache]
<G__81> babolat, the same xorg.conf works properly the first time which means there shouldnt be any problem with xorg.conf
<quentusrex> What software can I use to edit a video file? I want to pull images from a video file.
<G__81> babolat, its some module that does not get loded
<G__81> loaded
<Aaron_Mason> kumarphilly, i've got a SATA burner connected to a SATA to IDE connector on an old PC, it gets detected by the BIOS and automounts fine, but when I come to burn, I get these errors - http://pastebin.ca/1006597
<renegade420> Lynet: as so I don't post in here?
<Aaron_Mason> I'm running Xubuntu 7.10
<Lynet> renegade420: Yes.
<SeaPhor> G__81, as i said earlier, i used the driver from nvidia and did similar, now i dont use that driver and just use the restricted driver, i have a 8600gt
<babolat> G__81: well, im stumped as it is...
<IdleOne> renegade420: you will post it on the pastebin and then give who ever is helping you the link to that port
<IdleOne> post
<renegade420> Lynet: where is it pasted?
<renegade420> to
<IdleOne> !pastebin | renegade420
<ubottu> renegade420: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<babolat> G__81, SeaPhor: probably doesnt hav anything to do with the driver
<OzFalcon> how do i use my bluetooth headset? I can see it listed in the bluetooth manager preferences, But don't know how to use it.
<G__81> babolat, no there is a bug for this too in LP
<babolat> !bluetooth | OzFalcon
<ubottu> OzFalcon: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<benanz1> I dist upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy and an awful lot of applications start really slowly
<laeg> installing flashplugin-nonfree through firefox is painful. when will i learn?
<babolat> benanz1: do u have compiz on?
<G__81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418
<benanz1> No
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173418 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] NVIDIA cards using vesa driver and low screen resolutions on livecd" [Medium,Fix released]
<G__81> this is the bug
<benanz1> no compiz
<babolat> laeg: u bet.. lol
<qcjn> i,m having problem with mpd, i think it,s something with the rirghts
<laeg> lol
<benanz1> I need to reconfigure all my packages
<babolat> G__81: ubottu says it's supposed to have a fix out?
<Linux-Hawk> benanz1: How much physical memory do you have installed in your machine.
<benanz1> how can I do this?
<benanz1> 2 GB
<G__81> babolat, the fix is the beta driver which i installed and it works for the first time but when i reboot it does not
<laeg> when i do a ctrl+alt+cursor arrow - it doesn't shift my display into my other workspace. i'm not using compiz, how can i fix this?
<eboyjr> Formatting Flash Drives in Ubuntu?
<eboyjr> How?
<benanz1> eboyjr: gparted
<secleinteer> eboyjr: fdisk
<benanz1> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lucroth> Does anyone know why ubuntu on my laptop might do this: Ubuntu seems to install fine, I start it up, GRUB loads, I start Ubuntu, loading bar finished all the way, screen goes black, then just shows a flashing underscore in the left corner for 5 or 6 seconds, then stops showing anything and does nothing from that point on
<Linux-Hawk> benanz1: Have you been able to generate any error reports?
<benanz1> No, I've just been closing the apport dialogs when they pop up
<benanz1> I'll do it next time
<hb> http://www.adobe.com/openscreenproject/ apprently adobe is trying to make flash open source.  at least they've started.  It seems to only be the api right now but it's a start.
<legend2440> eboyjr: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-format-your-flash-drive.html
<laeg> hb: nice
<Omlette> Open source flash? Why bother?
<babolat> G__81: try using the update manager
<Lincooled> Lucroth did you have modify the fstab file ?
<eboyjr> Thanks legend2440 !
<G__81> babolat, for what?
<babolat> G__81: u might need somethin updated
<benanz1> what command do I use to reinstall/reconfigure all packages now that I've upgraded to Hardy?
<legend2440> eboyjr: yw
<babolat> G__81: dunno.. nothing to lose right
<Lucroth> ftsab? I don't think so, don't even know what that is
<Linux-Hawk> benanz1:  next time an application quits on you please pastebin it at pastebin.ubuntu.com and pm me with the link?
<benanz1> sudo dpkg --configure -a doesn't do what I thought it would
<G__81> babolat, there is nothing in update manager
<benanz1> Linux-Hawk: Yes
<IdleOne> --reconfigure
<ushimitsudoki> ubuntu package search web site is down?
<Aaron_Mason> anybody have any ideas? I've tried updating my version of dvd+rw-tools but it seems to be the latest version for Gutsy
<babolat> G__81: well, that crosses it out
<IdleOne> ushimitsudoki: seems so...
<benanz1> sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a -- unknown options "--reconfigure"
<Lincooled> i has the same problem when i has modify this file
<hb> Omlette: well for one better x64 support.  it would also make it more linux friendly.  It's hard to go to a website these days that doesn't have flash and relying on only one company to provide updates quickly leads to microsoft syndrome; slow, broken, unreliable.
<Lucroth> @lincooled what is fstab file?
<Omlette> Good point, hb.
<G__81> babolat, it works for the first time there is something called i2c_core which gets loaded properly
<Omlette> !fstab | Lucroth
<ubottu> Lucroth: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<IdleOne> benanz1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<G__81> when i do lsmod | grep nvidia i see i2c_core and 1 and then nvidia
<G__81> but after i reboot i dont see i2c_core at all
<G__81> i guess thats the problem
<Lincooled> Lucroth: it's for mount
<eboyjr> How do I empty trash from a flash drive?
<eboyjr> Mounnted flash drive
<benanz1> IdleOne: thanks
<ushimitsudoki> I am trying to determine where a package I installed came from... if the maintainer is "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" and the Section is "Development (universe)" (as showing in Synaptic), is this an official universe package (and not from some 3rd party repo I added?
<IdleOne> benanz1: np
<hcyeong> hello
<hcyeong> wow!!
<babolat> eboyjr: should do that on exit.. else, shor hidden files and folders, it should show the trash folder
<laeg> !radio
<ubottu> Factoid radio not found
<laeg> !stream
<ubottu> Factoid stream not found
<eboyjr> okay
<laeg> wtf
<hcyeong> so many people in here... it has been like more than 10 years i not IRC.
<IdleOne> !fishing | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Lincooled> Lucroth: did you have add a mount point ?  hard drive maybe ?
<thechris> has anyone here sucessfully installed ubuntu from linux?
<hcyeong> seeking HELP here.
<laeg> thechris: this just in: ubuntu is linux!
<IdleOne> hcyeong: ask away
<hcyeong> just installed GOS...seeking for ATi Xpress 200m driver
<babolat> laeg got it bad from ubottu
<laeg> :)
<hcyeong> idle: thanks...just installed GOS...seeking for ATi Xpress 200m driver.
<babolat> !ask | ﻿hcyeong
<ubottu> ﻿hcyeong: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IdleOne> !ati | hcyeong
<ubottu> hcyeong: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thechris> laeg: maybe re-read my question
<OzFalcon> how do i use my bluetooth headset? I can see it listed in the bluetooth manager preferences, But don't know how to use it.? The ubunu help pages are no use.
<realityloop> hi.. I'm looking for a program that has multiple timers something like http://www.programming.de/multitimer.php that will work with Ubuntu, does anyone know anything that will work?
<Lucroth> Um, not entirely sure what you mean. I didn't configure anything myself, just followed the cd install steps. Only have 1 hard drive, but it has 4 partitions as it also has windows on it if that matters
<KeithWeisshar> why does ubuntu remove many packages at 95% of the install?
<G__81> let me check this time
<hcyeong> ubottu: ok. thanks (you are bot or ...)
<thechris> In anycase, it dies: ALERT, /dev/ram does not exist
<tritium> KeithWeisshar: because they're not necessary, but have to be included in the install CD to support various languages, etc.
<IdleOne> KeithWeisshar: it is kist cleaning up not uninstalling anything it just installed
<Dr_willis> KeithWeisshar,  On this system it seemed the removal took longer then the install. :)
<IdleOne> kist???
<KeithWeisshar> i have the ubuntu 64-bit dvd version
<Dr_willis> KeithWeisshar,  i think the cd version installs a bit quicker.
<IdleOne> hcyeong: ubottu is a bot
 * nonewmsgs has the 128-bit bluray version of buntu
<KeithWeisshar> why does the cd version seem quicker
<OzFalcon> anyone know how to get bluetooth headset working
<Lincooled> Lucroth: you has just boot on time and after you saw a black screen
<KeithWeisshar> how long does it actually take to install the dvd version
<KeithWeisshar> vs the cd version
<hcyeong> ubottu: after reading it, still don't understand.
<tritium> hcyeong: ubottu is a bot.  Don't bother responding to it.
<hcyeong> idle: ok. thanks.
<Lucroth> I have to what? Sorry, don't quite understand what you're trying to say there
<KeithWeisshar> dr, how much longer does the dvd version take to install than the cd version
<hcyeong> tritium: thanks (again) :)
<nikoPSK> Hello all
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version install more packages than the cd version
<IdleOne> KeithWeisshar: all depends on your hardware
<nonewmsgs> keithweisshar not many people use both.  most just use the cd
<nikoPSK> I have a question reagrding my gnome menus
<thechris> maybe i can get this to work -- Lets say I have a non-ubuntu linux distro running on a computer without a CD drive and wanted to install ubuntu.  How?
<hcyeong> brb
<IdleOne> !install | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<fserve> Hey, just a message to who use ubuntu 8.04 + celeron m processor, put p4-clockmod on /etc/modules to clock_scaling work
<nikoPSK> I installed wine, then removed it and reinstalled it. It dissapeared from my applications menu and I an't seem to bring it back.
<nikoPSK> I got redirected to here from #wine
<nonewmsgs> nice ubutto message idleone
<KeithWeisshar> how do i install the nvidia driver in hardy
<babolat> nikoPSK: go to .wine and right click Add to Panel from there the app
<KeithWeisshar> how do i enable 3d in hardy
<hcyeong> what's the command for me to execute a driver-file (that i have downloaded from internet) ?
<amnatz> what is the format for grub splash ? .xpm .xpm.gz didn't work ...
<Dr_willis> amnatz,  it has to be a very veyr specifially formated .xpm or .xpm.gz file.
<jaypro> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a harddrive that was physically installed with a swaprack
<thechris> Hmm, i guess the wiki is just out of data
<jaypro> ?
<Dr_willis> amnatz,  specific # of colors and res. and so forth.
<nikoPSK> thanks babolat
<amnatz> color ok e res too...
<amnatz> 640 e 14
<Dr_willis> amnatz,  I recall some guides on making your own. But never bothered after i saw all the limitations.
<amnatz> but when i boot, "impossible to open splash screen"...
<hcyeong> HELP: what's the command for me to execute a driver-file (that i have downloaded from internet) ?
<Sid1> hcyeong: Is it a ".sh" file?
<tritium> hcyeong: that's not advisable.  use ubuntu-supplied drivers instead
<abhi> whether intel core2 duo is 64bit or 32bit?
<Sid1> abhi: Depends on which model
<tritium> abhi: 64
<Sid1> abhi: And whether it supports EM64T
<babolat> hcyeong: i agree with tritium.. try using synaptic for it
<abhi> will my 32bit ubuntu run in it
<Sid1> abhi: Yeah
<Linux-Hawk> hcyeong: What is the three letter extension on the downloaded file?
<abhi> nice
<tritium> abhi: yes, 32-bit would be preferable, actually
<Sid1> abhi: 32 Bit will run on 64 Bit, 64 bit will not run on a ONLY 32-bit enfironment
<Sid1> tritium: I have 64bit, works great
<Sid1> tritium: Any specific reason?
<amnatz> i'm not doing one, i'm attempt to use one of gnome-look
<unstable> So I backup my DVD Collection, in case of fire. And I want to modify the disc, when I burn it. copying it and removing css is really easy, there is some script DVD Decryptor I can run, and it does the job. I wanted to know if there was any application like DVD Backup for Windows, on GNU/Linux, so I can remove the FBi/piracy informerccials, and remove all the trailers, and all that annoying stuff.
<abhi> is there any performance difference
<babolat> G__81 back yet?
<Sid1> abhi: 64bit works better
<tritium> Sid1: yes, better flash/java support on 32 bit, for one.
<Sid1> abhi: And it can ACTUALLY utilise your 4GB of RAM
<Sid1> tritium: Mine works just fine
<tritium> abhi: very little performance gains
<abhi> ok
<Sid1> Actually, 64-bit is only useful if you have 4GB+ of RAM, like I do
<r00723r0> There is no performance difference, actually.
<david_-_-> where do i get the .deb of wine .15?
<r00723r0> Except for large integer calculations.
<tritium> abhi: in general, most people choose 32 over 64 for those reasons
<r00723r0> Which happens very rarely.
<SliderMan> can someone tell me how can i check my hardware  drivers?
<r00723r0> Some image processing and 3D.
<abhi> tritium, : have u compared the java in 64 and 32bit
<r00723r0> The move up to 64-bit is a marketing one.
<Lincooled> Lucroth: are you there ?
<Sid1> r00723r0: 4GB RAM needs 64-bit
<astro76> unstable: k9copy is like dvdshrink
<david_-_-> SliderMan: try typing lspci in term?
<tritium> abhi: not myself personally, no
<r00723r0> Yes, but most computers don't have 4GB.
<abhi> sid1: ok
<ushimitsudoki> david_-_-: .15? are you sure about that number? current version is 0.9.61
<r00723r0> Of course, we're hitting the limit soon.
<Behfar> can someone please help me i am new to unbuntu, i have installed it and i can get to a login text prompt but if i do a STARTX i get a "no screens found"  and also see a VESA(0_: no matching modes  and Screens foudn, but notn have useable configuration
<Lucroth> yes
<SliderMan> which is term?
<r00723r0> But as far as 64-bit, everyone thought it was faster.
<r00723r0> Which it's not.
<r00723r0> Plus, AMD64 doesn't support true 64-bit addressing.
<r00723r0> It's only 48-bit.
<unstable> astro76: Can I remove all the crap that isn't the movie?
<david_-_-> ushimitsudoki:  yes i am very sure
<Linux-Hawk> SliderMan: issu this command in a termina window unde Ubuntu nmenu > Accessories >> terminal lspci
<IdleOne> !enter | r00723r0
<ubottu> r00723r0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nix-newbie> hello all
<Sid1> r00723r0: Really?
<david_-_-> SliderMan: in the terminal
<abhi> amd is not comparable to intel
<r00723r0> Sid1, yes.
<G__81> it still does not wor
<Sid1> r00723r0: AMD blows. I have AMD Turion x2, and supposedly, a 1.8GHz  Core 2 duo beats an AMD 2.2GHz
<nix-newbie> anybody familiar with getting projectM working on hardy64?
<Lincooled> Lucroth: i wrote to you a private message
<G__81> the first time after installation the driver gets loaded
<G__81> but after reboot i dont see it working
<r00723r0> Sid1, your calculations are off.
<SliderMan> my graphic card is there but i still have some problems with it how can i get a new one?
<G__81> i need someone's help desarately
<Linux-Hawk> IMHO AMD kicks Intell ass for linux compatibilty!
<r00723r0> Sid1, GHz does not translate to speed.
<SliderMan> its the pro savage DDR
<Lucroth> I haven't gotten anything for 3 minutes
<Sid1> r00723r0: To 3DMark points?
<r00723r0> Sid1, not that either.
<Behfar> i am new to unbuntu, i have installed it and i can get to a login text prompt but if i do a STARTX i get a "no screens found"  and also see a VESA(0_: no matching modes  and Screens foudn, but notn have useable configuration
<r00723r0> Sid1, some processors have more efficient clock cycles.
<Sid1> r00723r0: ^o)
<abhi> Linux-Hawk, : how could u say that
<r00723r0> The Core 2 has a very efficient clock cycle compared to most processors.
<r00723r0> Which means it gets more done per Hz.
<G__81> can someone help me with this please?
<ushimitsudoki> david_-_-: well, then I don't know the archives only go back to 0.9.36
<SeaPhor> Sid1, i have a 64 cpu, and 4 gb ram,,, had the 64 os,,, now have the 32 os,,, no, none, zero difference in the speed of what i do, only difference is that all my apps dont have to have work-arounds now
<jim_beam> g__81: was up
<G__81> the nvidia beta driver works after installation and after reboot it stops working again after i install it it works but after reboot it does not
<Sid1> SeaPhor: I don't have any workarounds though, even though I have the weirdest hardware configuration
<G__81> jim_beam, there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173418 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy] NVIDIA cards using vesa driver and low screen resolutions on livecd" [Medium,Fix released]
<tritium> G__81: use ubuntu-provided nvidia drivers
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, nobody was arguing about a performance increase :) Performances between 32- and 64-bit are highly similar apart from large integer calculations.
<david_-_-> ushimitsudoki: where do i get the .deb for that one?
<G__81> tritium, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418
<Lincooled> Lucroth: did you have install the video drivers ?
<nix-newbie> SeaPhor, as far as I understand, 64bit only pays dividends on server hardware as it can handle more RAM space
<G__81> it does not work its a bug
<Behfar> i thought ubuntu was suppose to be stpuid friendly, i guess i'm a little too stupid
<ushimitsudoki> david_-_-: you can check out the .deb archives here: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<r00723r0> Behfar, it isn't yet to the entire user base yet.
<G__81> jim_beam, i ve installed the beta driver but after installation it works but after i reboot the same driver does not work
<r00723r0> Behfar, but it's getting close.
<r00723r0> Behfar, what do you need help with?
<G__81> jim_beam, it has to do with some modules getting loaded
<Lucroth> No, I haven't installed anything myself, jsut tried running the cd and booting it up and got this problem
<david_-_-> ushimitsudoki: thank you
<Linux-Hawk> abhi: Don't you know that IMHO stands for In my humble opinoin?
<os2mac> Does Edubuntu install an ICA client by default?
<r00723r0> Linux-Hawk, or "honest".
<nix-newbie> anybody able to help me get projectM working? :)
<G__81> jim_beam, coz the lsmod | grep nvidia before reboot shows one output and after reboot shows an other output
<tritium> G__81: well, I see it says a fix is released
<jim_beam> g__81: i have an ati card and in 7.10 i had to enable resticted drivers
<Behfar> r00723r0 - i am new to unbuntu, i have installed it and i can get to a login text prompt but if i do a STARTX i get a "no screens found"  and also see a VESA(0_: no matching modes  and Screens foudn, but notn have useable configuration
<jim_beam> in 8.04 i don't need to do that im using the ubuntu version
<G__81> jim_beam, i ve tried all those things its fixed only in the beta driver
<r00723r0> Behfar, you should be getting a GDM screen.
<r00723r0> Behfar, so you can log in, right?
<denisbr> Hi, have any channel for Ubuntu Christian Edition discussions ?
<Behfar> yes i login then i type startx
<G__81> tritium, the fix is to install the beta driver i did install it and it works after installation but after i reboot the system it stops workin
<Peddy> ﻿can someone please tell me where the exit button icon for the Gnome panel is located?
<jim_beam> if u run glxgears what is you fps
<r00723r0> Behfar, that shouldn't happen.
<G__81> tritium, the point here to note is the output of lsmod | grep nvidia shows different output before and after reboot
<tritium> Behfar: you're supposed to have a graphical login (gdm)
<achandrashekar> any ltsp experts in here? ---im hving some issues with pxe
<HoNgOuRu> can you help me? I cannot hear anything at the youtube website
<r00723r0> Behfar, do you have superuser privileges on your computer?
<Lincooled> maybe this command fix your problem : sudo depkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  that reintialize your video configuration (sorry for my english)
<Fa> peddy lower right hand corner
<HoNgOuRu> I`m using ubuntu gutsy and alsa
<Linux-Hawk> r00723r0: It shocks me that one such as ah1 wouldn't be literate in the AIm lingo.
<G__81> tritium, can you help me with this issue please?
<Behfar> r007234r0, i couldn't install from livecd so i did it from alternate CD and thats how come i can login from a prompt
<r00723r0> Linux-Hawk, huh?
<Peddy> Fa: where the actual image file is located?
<Lucroth> Okay, I'll try that
<HoNgOuRu> can you help me? I cannot hear anything at the youtube website
<r00723r0> Linux-Hawk, who is ah1?
<SeaPhor> Sid1, r00723r0 , nix-newbie , all i was saying was that with the 64 i had to make sure that the hardware and software i was wanting to run was 64, and if not i had to apply a work-around, with 32 now  just use the common and i have less issues
<Fa> it's red color
<jim_beam> g__81: which ubuntu are u running
<Behfar> tritium, i couldn't install from livecd so i did it from alternate CD and thats how come i can login from a prompt
<Fa> right beside the time
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, yes, it will be vice-versa in a few years.
<G__81> jim_beam, 8.04
<Fa> image file?
<Peddy> Fa: I mean the actual *image* file, as in the .png file
<r00723r0> Behfar, that's wrong.
<jim_beam> g__81: what is the glxgears fps readout
<sahak> hello. How can I make Ubuntu 8.04 not to prompt for password after resuming from suspend?
<Fa> don't know :P
<Lincooled> Lucroth: looking for on search engine  xorg or fstab in the first time.
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, cant wait :-))
<Peddy> Fa: or .svg or w/e
<Fa> i'm a newbie
<r00723r0> Behfar, why couldn't you install from the LiveCD?
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, me neither.
<Peddy> Fa: kthxbye
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, 32-bit will soon be like 16-bit. (remember Windows 3.1?)
<Fa> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Behfar> r007234r0, when i install from live i get to a rc.d [OK] then it just hangs up
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, by then though we'll be discussing 128 bit stuff and debating that vs 64, lol
<amirman84> r00723r0: not that soon, 64 bits still cost more to make
<Behfar> roo7234r0, maybe i am in recovery boot let me restart
<nix-newbie> Behfar are you using the regular cd or the alternate install cd?
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, hopefully we'll have a need in the future for exabytes of memory.
<jim_beam> g__81: have u looked at the x config file
<r00723r0> Behfar, it's easier if you just type the first few letters of my name and press tab.
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, hey- i still have a win 3.1.1 box, working!
<CSHARPER2> Is there a Ubuntu TV turner with cablecard support? If there are options is there any consensus on what the best one might be?
<GothicD3vil> hi, can somebody with experience in other distro give me a help, i'm running fedora but i want a userfriendly distro and i dont know which one, mandriva, kubuntu or ubuntu
<Behfar> nix-newbie, regular cd didn't work it would just hang on rc.d [OK] so i did the latnerate CD
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, I'm impressed.
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, i've got a SATA burner connected to a SATA to IDE connector on an old PC, it gets detected by the BIOS and automounts fine, but when I come to burn, I get these errors - http://pastebin.ca/1006597 - i'm running Xubuntu 7.10 and dvd+rw-tools 7.07
<amirman84> r00723r0; that would be awesome, the internet would be like a holodek
<Dr_willis> GothicD3vil,  Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE included by default and Gnome Not.. YOu can easially install gnome and kde both on a K/Ubuntu system
<r00723r0> amirman84, hopefully by that time computers will be embedded in our skulls and walking will be as easy as pressing a button.
<GothicD3vil> so i can use ubuntu with kde?
<damntourists> so is there a way to decorate windows so they look sexier than the ones that come with compiz?
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, i loved win 3.1.1 and dos 6.2,,, thats the last good thing M$ has done!
<Fa> gnome is more stable
<r00723r0> GothicD3vil, yes, it's called KUbuntu.
<Lincooled> GothicD3vil: Kubuntu :)
<amirman84> r00723r0: but intimate relations will still be the real thing right/
<r00723r0> Fa, none of this.
<GothicD3vil> thanks
<Alexman> how do i get my ip address?
<nix-newbie> GothicD3vil, yes you can either install kubuntu-desktop or get kubuntu
<quentusrex> I'm using ubuntu hardy, How do I disable the 'feature' in firefox that if I right click at one angle it 'saves the file link' if I right click at a different angle it opens a new window, etc.
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, absolutely.
<Aaron_Mason> SeaPhor, microsoft didn't do DOS, another company did and nM$ stole it from them
<Behfar> r00723r0, let me start over........ if i do a reboot and it gets to running local boot scripts (/etc/rclocal) [OK] and my screen flashes a few times, then it just sits there...... i can get out of that by CTRL - ALT -F1 then if i STARTX the same thing happens that i told you, no monitors configured
<quentusrex> It seems like mouse gestures plugin, but I don't want it....
<tritium> Aaron_Mason: actually, it was purchased
<GothicD3vil> thanks for the help
<thechris> Has anyone here installed 8.04 without a CD?
<r00723r0> Behfar, what version are you trying to install?
<Alexman> i did!
<Lincooled> your welcome
<hcyeong> HELP: what's the command for me to execute a driver-file (that i have downloaded from internet) ?
<Aaron_Mason> tritium, they still claim it as their own "innovation"
<Behfar> r00723r0 it is 8.04
<Alexman> thechris: i did
<r00723r0> amirman84, by that time we'll be reproducing robots.
<r00723r0> Hopefully.
<hcyeong> i m new to LINUX world.
<Dr_willis> hcyeong,  sh ./whatever.run
<Lincooled> hcyeong: it's not modprobe ?
<r00723r0> We already have too many damn people on this earth.
<Alexman> how do i get my ip?
<SeaPhor> Aaron_Mason, True,,, but they did that to every isv before they either bought them or shut them down
<hcyeong> willis: thanks :)
<amirman84> r00723r0: the future kinda sounds awful when you put it that way
<Dr_willis> hcyeong,  of course Youmight want to clarify what you are doing exactly - I bet you will have other issues.
<Behfar> r00723r0 if i ctrl alt f1 i get to a login prompt then i login , if i startx i get NO SCREENS FOUND
<r00723r0> amirman84, sounds awesome to me.
<Gary_inNYC> how do i make rhythmbox open up at a precise location on my desktop?  i want to make it start at the top left corner of my desktop every time i run it.
<r00723r0> Behfar, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hcyeong> willis: installing the ATI driver.
<nix-newbie> Alexman ifconfig
<jim_beam> g__81:  this is ati but it suggests somethings to to with whitelist blacklist but u shuld ggogle this http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support
<tritium> hcyeong: again, use ubuntu-packaged drivers
<Behfar> r00723r0, i ran that crap 20 times but it never asks me anything about video, only asks me about keyboard and other junk
<Dr_willis> hcyeong,  the ones in the repos dident work eh? dident try the envyng command eh?
<r00723r0> Behfar, good.
<r00723r0> That's how it should be.
<r00723r0> Behfar, are you running an nvidia card?
<Behfar> ATI
<thechris> Alexman: did you install from windows, or from an image of the CD on a seperate partition?
<jim_beam> anyone see ironman yet
<tritium> jim_beam: please stay on topic
<r00723r0> Behfar, I'm not familiar with ATI, but someone in here may be.
<TopRamen> hey guys, I followed the instructions on this page: http://kubasik.net/blog/2008/03/31/sound-problems-in-ubuntu-hardy/ to attempt to fix my sound issues in Hardy but it made my audio crackle a ton. I'm wondering if any of you could assist me in undoing this?
<jim_beam> sorry
<r00723r0> Behfar, ATI doesn't have a great track record with Linux, though.
<nix-newbie> amen to that
<r00723r0> In fact, it's a horrible track record, stained with blood and feces.
<Behfar> r007234r0, is there an easy way to say "start in VGA"
<Fa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TopRamen> the steps were: sudo apt-get install module-assistant; sudo m-a update; sudo m-a prepare; sudo m-a a-i alsa;
<Dr_willis> ati and nvidia both have been less then A+ quality. :)
<TopRamen> how would I undo that?
<hcyeong> tritium: no 3D....running GOS is slow.
<which> I wonder if  the computer virus can work using "wine" .Will you tell me?
<r00723r0> Behfar, try nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leftheart> ok i still have an issue with WINE my font being like 500 in wine..only when i am trying to config it. and its in like triples and quads when i try and install programs...ANY HELP?
<TopRamen> I looked at the module-assistant help and couldn't figure it out
<nix-newbie> Dr_willis, nvidia is better at it though
<r00723r0> Behfar, in there, do you have a Device section?
<tritium> hcyeong: ubuntu provides fglrx drivers as well
<amirman84> behfar: i'm a noob but i have an ATI and i got my card to work, what's your problem?
<tritium> hcyeong: GOS?  What are you referring to?
<r00723r0> nix-newbie, Dr_willis, nVidia has open-sourced kernels.
<nix-newbie> not by much mind, but it is better
<jim_beam> Behfar: i use pcie radeon and 8.04 great with no extra work and fps over 4000
<Dr_willis> nix-newbie,  untill they dont work.. and i see that in here quite a bit. :(
<gregbrady> Can you install and run an OEM XP version in VirtualBox?
<Dr_willis> We need to slap both companies around a bit :)
<Behfar> r00723r0, no i do not have a device section, i went in there and i have a montiro section and screen section but not "device"
<hcyeong> i m going to try...brb.
<r00723r0> Behfar, add one.
<Behfar> amirman84 if i ctrl alt f1 i get to a login prompt then i login , if i startx i get NO SCREENS FOUND
<nix-newbie> r00723r0, are you talking about nuvuoe? thats 3rd party
<r00723r0> nix-newbie, no, I am not.
<Behfar> r00723r0, what should i put in it?
<thechris> Anyone else here install 8.04 without a CD/DVD?
<amirman84> behfar: sounds like the settings in your xorg.conf file are messed up, could you find it in etc/x11/ and pastebin the results?
<tritium> !repeat | thechris
<ubottu> thechris: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gregbrady> thechris, yes, I did via update manager.  No issues.
<jim_beam> i installed 8.04 w/o cd
<r00723r0> Behfar, Identifier should be set to whatever you want your card to be called, and Driver should be set to "vesa" until you figure out hardware acceleration for ATI.
<beginwebgui> hello
<vboyz> hey
<tritium> Behfar: you've read the wiki page for ATI?
<jim_beam> slow server on first night though
<thechris> jim_beam: how?  i am having issues wtih /dev/ram
<tritium> !ati | Behfar
<ubottu> Behfar: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<r00723r0> Behfar, then, under your Screen section, add (or change) the Device field, which should be the same as what you just typed in for your identifier.
<beginwebgui> i upgraded to 8.10 . but after restart.. X didn't load .. it shows.. failed to load modules "kdb"
<SeaPhor> amirman84, its X11 (capital makes a difference)
<tritium> beginwebgui: 8.10 is not released yet
<GothicD3vil> which version of ubuntu is better 7.10 or 8.04?
<Sturmeh> zomg rly
<amirman84> r00723r0: sometimes the problem isnt the 3D but some iffy stuff in the xorg.conf file that makes the screen not recognized as it should be, sounds like his problem is in the device settings in xorg.conf
<r00723r0> Behfar, for example, if your identifier for your Device is "ATI Card", use "ATI Card" for Device in your Screen section.
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: hi, how are you :) welcome to the Ubuntu IRC
<jim_beam> thechris: i did upgrade no problems except frozen logout which i fixed
<tritium> GothicD3vil: 8.04 is newer.  Better is a matter of opinion.
<Sturmeh> GothicD3vil: 8.04 is LTS
<r00723r0> amirman84, that's what I'm setting up.
<GothicD3vil> thanks
<nix-newbie> GothicD3vil, depends on how dangerously you like to live, by now 7.10 has settled down, 8.04 still has some bugs to squish
<Whitesox2007> does anyone know yet on the main problem that the upgrade crashes when upgrading from gutsy to hardy?
<Sturmeh> no idea, i did a fresh install
<Sturmeh> always do
<r00723r0> Behfar, did I lose you?
<rgrep> Whitesox2007: I upgraded from gutsy to hardy on amd64 with no problem
<gregbrady> Whitesox2007, I only had one issue with a laptop overheating, the desktops were of no issue.
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh, same here
<sc006> its a little buggy :)
<Whitesox2007> i can't fresh install, for some reason hardy doesn't like my hardware.
<Whitesox2007> hm
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie: gusty doesn't support my 8800GT whilst hardy does, it's awesome
<Whitesox2007> maybe that's what went wrong
<thechris> jim_beam: ah, i'm just guessing that they broke that method then.
<Whitesox2007> it worked fine on one laptop
<Sturmeh> *gutsy
<amirman84> r00723r0: Behfar: for instance i had 3D working once but my resolution was 640x480, i had to change stuff in the xorg.conf file to get it working again
<damntourists> is there a way i can use different window themes while using compiz? i don't like any of the ones they have under system>preferences>appearance>theme
<Sturmeh> use emerald
<Gary_inNYC> how would I make applications open to a set location on my desktop, for example rhythmbox?
<r00723r0> amirman84, we're not worried about 3D.
<rgrep> Does anyone know why there are no jigdo files for desktop?  I assume it's because of the live CD?
<Sturmeh> damntourists "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<damntourists> Sturmeh: that runs a long side compiz?
<gregbrady> Whitesox2007, yup, on my Compaq, it got too hot and I forgot to add extra cooling (frozen bag of peas!) so I had to do a fresh install.
<r00723r0> Sturmeh, you can use emerald, or you can get some themes from online.
<Sturmeh> damntourists yes, it complioments it
<beginwebgui> i upgraded to 8.10 . but after restart.. X server didn't load .. it shows.. failed to load modules "kdb"... anyone knows the problem..
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh, yeah i know, I had someobdy come with a wubi install, set up a broadcom wireless card without having to hack a thing, it was glorious
<paulcross> The next version 8.10 can be download at june 13th.
<r00723r0> damntourists, ^^
<amirman84> nix-newbie: from what i've heard all the bugs with 8.04 only affect people who've upgraded, i think 8.04 is best for noobs like myself
<r00723r0> damntourists, Sturmeh, you can use emerald, or you can get some themes from online.
<Whitesox2007> tried it on this laptop and ended up having to reformat. I'll try keeping it in a cooler place during install....
<leftheart> ok i still have an issue with my font being like 500 in wine..only when i am trying to config it. and its in like triples and quads when i try and install programs ANY HELP?
<damntourists> Sturmeh: do you know anywhere i can get some nice themes?
<drivetrax> preferences - appearance - themes .. is NOT compiz
<Whitesox2007> thanks
<r00723r0> damntourists, Sturmeh, www.gnome-look.org has some good metacity themes.
<r00723r0> drivetrax, yes it is.
<Sturmeh> damntourists um gnomelook was it?
<tritium> paulcross: not the final release of it
<jim_beam> thechris: i have seen a lot of bugs and updates for the first 4 days were numerous
<Gary_inNYC> damntourists: have you checked gnome-look.org ?
<drivetrax> it is gnome
<amirman84> r00723r0: thats what i was saying, i dont think his problem is 3D capabilities
<r00723r0> drivetrax, gtk-window-decorator has Compiz features.
<Behfar> r007234r0, when i try to write the changes to the xorg it says "Can't open file for writing"
<Lincooled> Gary_inNYC: do you want a shortcut ?
<Sturmeh> damntourists http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=102
<r00723r0> Behfar, you need "sudo" before that nano.
<r00723r0> I'm sorry.
<drivetrax> r00723r0,  in ccsm
<gregbrady> Whitesox2007, I kid you not though, I put a frozen bag of whatever under the laptop if I have to really make it work for something critical.  It works wonderfully!
<damntourists> r00723r0: metacity? will that work even though i'm using compiz? lol, i'm still foggy on the whole ubuntu desktop customization
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: i want rhythmbox to always open at the top left corner of my desktop
<Schiz0|SD> What would cause NO network interfaces (Other than loopback) to show up? lspci DOES show my two network drives, and their proper names. But there are no interfaces in "ifconfig -a"
<damntourists> wow i wasn't expecting so many responses, thanks everyone
<r00723r0> damntourists, it's not quite metacity - it's gtk-window-decorator. But it functions the same as metacity.
<amirman84> behfar: you have to get privileges to write to xorg.conf
<thechris> !network-install
<ubottu> Factoid network-install not found
<Whitesox2007> XD, i just got out a sandwich bag to put ice in it
<leftheart> ok i still have an issue with my font being like 500 in wine..only when i am trying to config it. and its in like triples and quads when i try and install programs ANY HELP?
<drivetrax> CCSM / compiz is in Advanced destop settings
<nix-newbie> damntourists, when you have compiz, you cant run metacity, I think...
<r00723r0> damntourists, metacity is a window manager, while gtk-window-decorator is a window decorator.
<thechris> !install-network
<ubottu> Factoid install-network not found
<Whitesox2007> i might switch to peas though
<damntourists> ok
<r00723r0> damntourists, compiz is a window manager.
<beginwebgui> i upgraded to 8.10 . but after restart.. X server didn't load .. it shows.. failed to load modules "kdb"... anyone knows the problem..
<r00723r0> I personally don't like emerald.
<damntourists> r00723r0: so the graphics on the title bar, buttons, etc, have nothing to do with compiz?
<amirman84> behfar: if you want to make changes to it open it from your terminal with "gksudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf"'
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, or he could try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<drivetrax> me either
<thechris> anyone know the "install from network" !cmd
<Whitesox2007> web
<r00723r0> damntourists, not directly.
<gregbrady> Whitesox2007, or a nice soup.....after you are done installing you will have a nicely heated meal!
<Whitesox2007> you're like alot of people
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, he doesn't have any X environment.
<damntourists> r00723r0: thanks, that helps... i'll check out emerald too
<Whitesox2007> i do have a fix though, too bad i didn't get it before i reformatted
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: it's annoying because i keep using super+numpad to put rhythmbox back where i want it when it should start where I last left it when it was closed
<r00723r0> damntourists, many themes are available for emerald as well on www.gnome-look.org.
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, none? wow
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, none.
<r00723r0> Which is why we're doing this.
<DIFTOW> I have a quick question :O
<sc006> try reseting x to vesa so you can get your desktop back
<r00723r0> DIFTOW, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<damntourists> thanks r00723r0 :)
<nix-newbie> damntourists, i already tried, youll have to go hunt down all your themes manually I didnt get any preinstalled ones, kinda sucked
<gregbrady> Whitesox2007, I agree 100%.  It is a very big pain.  My Compaq runs so hot its serves double duty as a space heater.
<Sturmeh> yeah damntourists compiz is a DWM and emerald is a DECORATOR, it goes well together enjoy
<r00723r0> damntourists, :)
<Lincooled> yes i know i have the same problem with my text editor
<leftheart> ok i still have an issue with my font being like 500 in wine..only when i am trying to config it. and its in like triples and quads when i try and install programs ANY HELP?
<DIFTOW> How do I compile source code? I want to run the FSN clone "FSV".
<jim_beam> thechris: actually 8.04 LTS was more buggy than microsoft
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, ok,,, what card does he have?
<Whitesox2007> how would you do that sc006?
<Whitesox2007> just incse the worst? XD
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, some ATI card.
<r00723r0> Which is prone to disaster in Linux.
<CSHARPER2> Is there a compatible Ubuntu/Linux TV turner with cablecard support? If there are options is there any consensus on what the best one might be?
<r00723r0> Behfar, you still around?
<damntourists> nix-newbie: that's ok, i like it better that way... i'm not a huge fan of pre made themes, i like putting together my own little elements
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: i saw there was a "Place" plugin in compiz fusion settings, but it doesn't seem to work for me
<r00723r0> tritium, you should ban by nickname instead of host.
<calc> CSHARPER2: there is only one cablecard device in existence period (afaik) and no its not linux compatible
<vboyz> i have a doubt
<tritium> r00723r0: no
<vboyz> regarding
<vboyz> dispaly
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, i hate ATI, cou;d give volumes of stories as to why
<r00723r0> tritium, he should be able to come back with a different nick. If it's offensive again then ban by host.
<vboyz> any one can help me
<vboyz> i am using
<r00723r0> SeaPhor, ATI isn't the best, and AMD hasn't helped much.
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: or at least I don't know exactly how to use it for rhythmbox
<vboyz> 8500
<Lincooled> i will try that
<tritium> r00723r0: please don't tell us how to do our job.  We've been doing it a long time.
<damntourists> isnt there like... an apt-get install emerald-themes or something?
<calc> CSHARPER2: its the ATI one that you have to buy with a new Windows Media Center machine
<amirman84> seaphor: i used to hate that my ATI didnt work well with any linux but now it works miracles for me
<r00723r0> tritium, I am not; I'm merely suggesting.
<nix-newbie> DIFTOW, the easy version - settle all dependancies and then enter a terminal and navigate to the sourcode directory and run the following: "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<r00723r0> tritium, it's a humble suggestion.
<Whitesox2007> i love my ati =p
<alex_mayorga> !etiquette > vboyz
<hcyeong> how can i be SuperUser?? i need to install driver in terminal window
<calc> CSHARPER2: the cablecard company (forgot who) apparently will not license it to be allowed to be sold outside of the special media center pc
<jim_beam> i love my ati to
<r00723r0> hcyeong, you have a few ways of doing that.
<CSHARPER2> Calc: Ok, that was the only one I could find searching.
<Aaron_Mason> hcyeong, sudo <command>
<r00723r0> hcyeong, through graphics, you'll want gksu <command>
<r00723r0> If you're in a terminal, use sudo.
<gregbrady> Whitesox2007, I agree!  My ATI gives me way less problems then my Broadcom wireless!!!!!
<r00723r0> gregbrady, heh.
<calc> CSHARPER2: yea i think that is the only one available
<Lincooled> Gary_inNYC: in compiz fusion manager --> place window --> fixed window placement ?
<hcyeong> r007: sudo ??
<r00723r0> hcyeong, sudo <command>.
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: exactly that
<r00723r0> hcyeong, that runs it as superuser.
<Lincooled> it doesn't work for you ?
<drivetrax> thing is.. "if" they got the pre-release drivers, then why didn't 8.4 driver work when they said it would work.. in my Gutsy?
<hcyeong> just type sudo?
<r00723r0> hcyeong, but if the application is windowed, use gksu <command>.
<calc> CSHARPER2: looks like you can find them on ebay though, so if you want to write a driver ;-)
<r00723r0> hcyeong, no, the command goes after sudo.
<SeaPhor> r00723r0, if you need, i am also in #SeaPhor
<nix-newbie> DIFTOW, i cant pm, not registered, lets stick to the open forum
<r00723r0> Thanks.
<sc006> <Whitesox2007> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amirman84> hceyeong: if your using terminal to open a graphical app you should use gksudo instead of sudo
<drivetrax> And.. where are the previous drivers.. for linux and ATI
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: it either doesn't work for me, or I don't know how to use it
<Whitesox2007> ah, thank you
<Styles> Hey
<DIFTOW> ok nix
<DIFTOW> You got my messages
<sc006> select vesa
<Styles> I can't get Ubuntu to install on my comp. Can somebody possibly help ?
<Sturmeh> vesa fail
<Sturmeh> :(
<jim_beam> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r00723r0> Styles, insert the CD.
<Sturmeh> whats wrong Styles
<CSHARPER2> calc: I guess the only thing to do is waste years on a lawsuit so the cable companies will comply with the law :)
<amirman84> LOL
<Sturmeh> oh good one r00723r0
<Sturmeh> ur killing me
<jim_beam> the slackware way
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: does it work for you?
<Styles> Well, I'm getting to the partition part and it saids it can't resize the disc.
<sahak> hello. How can I make Ubuntu 8.04 not to prompt for password after resuming from suspend?
<nix-newbie> DIFTOW, easier for you to just google for it
<DIFTOW> google for what?
<amirman84> styles: you should defrag your windows drive before messing with partitions
<calc> CSHARPER2: which law would that be?
<r00723r0> Styles, what are you trying to resize?
<Lincooled> Gary_inNYC: i'm searching when i can use it :) lol
<drivetrax> defrag 3 times, even if it doesn't need it
<malius> Question: I keep seeing kernal messages of: /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/dirvers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: event file not found - any ideas?
<nix-newbie> DIFTOW, google for a howto on compiling from source code on linux
<Styles> Nothing. I'm trying to partion the drive to allow
<damntourists> anyone ever try this theme? http://PhrA0k.deviantart.com/art/deviant-emerald-theme-69461310 i dunno if it'll work if i try to install it lol
<calc> CSHARPER2: i'm pretty sure they aren't violating any law by requiring the hardware that uses cablecards to be unhackable, there are already laws about cable theft as well
<hcyeong> r007: sudo ...then follow with what command?? i just want to execute ****.run
<r00723r0> Styles, perhaps you should manually resize the partitions.
<DIFTOW> google isnt that good
<sc006> <Whitesox2007> what is your specific problem, sorry didn't see the beginning thread
<navjeet> having bigtime problem with screen flickering with xubuntu 8.04
<r00723r0> hcyeong, sudo ****.run.
<r00723r0> hcyeong, that is, if the .run file is executable.
<Whitesox2007> ah, nothing really
<amirman84> styles: are you setting up a dualboot with windows?
<calc> CSHARPER2: making it not available for sell outside of media center pc's keeps the likelyhood of it getting hacked pretty low
<Dr_willis> hcyeong,  chmod +x whatever.run   befor you try to execute it. :)
<Styles> r007, Its a ~160 gig drive it only has 27.5 gigs  avbialbe.
<Styles> Yes I'm trying too.
<CSHARPER2> calc: There are FCC regulations that require the cable companies to allow third party devices access to their programming.
<Gary_inNYC> Lincooled: it'd be awesome if i don't have to move windows as often hehe
<vboyz> hey anbody
<Whitesox2007> just came in to see an update, sc006, i'm just hangin' around for now while i can
<r00723r0> hcyeong, extensions don't say anything about the type of file.
<vboyz> can help me
<Sturmeh> damntourists, that's an emerald theme, just install emerald and import it
<Styles> Could that be an issue?
<amirman84> styles: did you defrag your windows drive?
<r00723r0> Styles, it's probably all partitioned.
<drivetrax> navjeet,  - are you in FireFox?
<hcyeong> ok
<damntourists> Sturmeh: ok i'll try
<r00723r0> Styles, which is why Ubuntu need to repartition.
<Styles> No, its not partitioned at all.
<calc> CSHARPER2: thats what cablecard is for.....
<Sturmeh> damntourists, "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<r00723r0> Styles, you said only 27.5 gigs available...
<Styles> yeah haha
<Styles> ive got like.. 12321 things on there.
<r00723r0> That means it's partitioned.
<werther> hi,
<amirman84> styles: my ubuntu is running on a 25 GB partition, no problems at all
<r00723r0> Even if it has only one partition.
<CSHARPER2> calc: but does not allow it, if it is not possible to use it.
<navjeet> i do have firfox, but the problem is there without that running also
<jim_beam> Styles: vista or xp with ubuntu
<Sturmeh> damntourists, then press ALT+F2 and type "emerald --replace" once it's intalled
<damntourists> Sturmeh: ok
<MP2E> Hello, I'm VERY pleased with ubuntu 8.04... it rocks... one thing though... is it possible to convert Windows General Midi to a Timidity patch for Ubuntu?
<javaTN> hmm
<Styles> I've never defraged the drive
<damntourists> Sturmeh: will it always replace after that?
<nix-newbie> DIFTOW, http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Compile_Software_from_Source_Code
<calc> CSHARPER2: just under linux, i doubt you will get far with any lawsuit :)
<Styles> I'm going to over night.
<javaTN> is this the same ubuntu # as the one on irc.ubuntu
<javaTN> ?
<Sturmeh> damntourists, you can import the theme from ur desktop or w/e from the emerald manager
<Styles> Could that possibly solve it?
<drivetrax> navjeet,  - we cannot guess... what you have there, tell what vid card, and monitor, and version of Linux..
<Sturmeh> damntourists, yes aslong as you load compiz, it will load emerald too
<sc006> though you cant start x
<Whitesox2007> What's your problem again Styles?
<r00723r0> Styles, yes. BTW: please highlight me if you're talking to me; I can't filter through this noise easily.
<damntourists> Sturmeh: awesome, thank you it's working now
<calc> CSHARPER2: i'm pretty sure the open access stuff wrt cablecard was written such that the stuff using it has to be 'approved'
<r00723r0> Styles, type the first few letters of my name and press tab.
<Styles> r007 sorry
<temagic> hi everybody
<Sturmeh> damntourists, enjoy lol
<javaTN> anyone here good with wine? im trying to run Steam on wine 0.9.61 and when i try to test my mic in wine, steam freezes and i get this output: http://pastebin.ca/1006644
<Boohbah> javaTN: obviously it's not, since we are on freenode
<amirman84> styles: you HAVE TO defrag the drive before resizing any partitions, that most probably is the problem, you could have totally Fed your drive up
<Styles> r00723r0, sorry
<werther> hi, anyone could help me out?
<r00723r0> Styles, :) It's no problem.
<MP2E> Is it possible to convert Windows General Midi to a Timidity patch for Ubuntu?
<Sturmeh> werther, problem?
<damntourists> Sturmeh: i used to do this back before feisty, but i didn't know it was all still around
<r00723r0> Styles, just trying to help you more efficiently.
<javaTN> boohbah, your nickname looks familiar.
<Styles> amirman, haha i will
<navjeet> drivetrax: i got cyberbladei1, dell 1905fp lcd monitor and hardy heron
<temagic> I was just wondering about a couple of things, hoping somebody here could help...
<Whitesox2007> what's the problem werther?
<malius> Correction: I keep getting /build/builddd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: event field not found
<Sturmeh> damntourists, cause it is, it's only 2 versions away
<calc> CSHARPER2: so a driver for the ati hardware might not even be legal
<calc> CSHARPER2: er an open driver i mean
<thomas_> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<damntourists> Sturmeh: i also had an application that would change the way my buttons and panels on my desktop to look better... animated the hover states and everything, but i don't remember what it was called
<thomas_> ok yes this is the same one
<eatatjoes> does anyone know if there is a way to change how large a virtualbox machine is after u have already created it and installed an os (e.g. XP)
<thomas_> wow lol
<Styles> r00723r0, amirman84, I will go and defrag the drive over night. I'm running ubuntu right now via disc.. its so awsome and fun :)
<temagic> how can I make avant window manager automatically start-up when I start ubuntu?
<SeaPhor> calc, heya bro, did you get the last msg before i was rudely kicked off my wireless and had to dring the CAT5 out again?
<thomas_> a forward
<thomas_> anyone here good with wine? im trying to run Steam on wine 0.9.61 and when i try to test my mic in wine, steam freezes and i get this output: http://pastebin.ca/1006644
<darkblueB> How can I invoke a new Gnome session from an X shell prompt??
<FloodBot1> thomas_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00723r0> Styles, I will be here tomorrow, but I will probably not be available until after 4:00.
<calc> SeaPhor: nope
<Lincooled> bye everybody
<Sturmeh> damntourists, never heard of it
<vboyz> hey
<werther> i'm following a post, trying to get my wm5 cellphone tethering with laptop to do internet share
<vboyz> please hlep me
<Styles> r00723r0, thank you. I'll be messing with this all day tomorrow.
<thomas_> durrrrr
<vboyz> i have prblm
<r00723r0> Styles, :)
<werther> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?s=136d28dcbd4aa2c9318be668680c4254&t=340747
<vboyz> in video driver
<damntourists> Sturmeh: i'll try to remember, i'll let you know if i do remember
<calc> werther: #synce probably can help you better than in here
<vboyz> help me pleaseee.
<MP2E> do any of you know if it's possible to convert the Windows General MIDI to a Timidity patch for Ubuntu?
<amirman84> calc: the proprietary ATI drivers though 'restricted" are totally LEGAL
<werther> here's the line
<Whitesox2007> thomas_ word of advice, wine is a pain
<vboyz> i am new to ubuntu
<werther> link
<nix-newbie> vboyz: don't spam please
<Sturmeh> damntourists, if u can't find me here, ma names Sturmeh on ubuntuforums too
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: what's the problem?
<calc> amirman84: read what was being talked about, there are no linux drivers for the ati tv wonder digital cable box
<thomas_> Whitesox2007, i know, but its a good pain.
<SeaPhor> calc, i'll hit u up later then, looks like you have other things goin
<Sturmeh> vboyz you need something in particular?
<nix-newbie> vboyz: what exactly is your problem?
<werther> i just didn't get the 2nd step, it saids: Create an /etc/sysconfig/network/ifcfg-rndis0 with the following contents:
<Whitesox2007> XD
<Sturmeh> ( lol vboyz is being spammed )
<damntourists> Sturmeh: ok, i'll let you know. i remember it took a bit to set up, but it was totally worth it
<calc> amirman84: and its questionable whether it would even be legal to write any drivers for it
<MP2E> heh...
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: sorry
<Marce_> Hello, what should i add to crontab to execute X script EVERY day at midnight?
<amirman84> calc: if they're working with any ATI API (hehe) it's legal
<calc> SeaPhor: ok
<navjeet> so far i have updated horiz and vert refresh rate as per my monitor but that did not help
<Sturmeh> vboyz don't be sorry, whats the problem
<vboyz>  Sturmeh:  i am new to IRC
<Whitesox2007> i can just never get wine do work waht i need to work... like winamp XD
<Styles> @all, I don't think ive ever seen a larger channel ><
<MP2E> lol
<vboyz> Sturmeh:  i dont know rules
<thomas_> lol, screw winamp
<thomas_> i mean real deals... like games and stuff
<ani1> my video card is Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G im using driver 1.3 Mesa 7.0.3-rc2 glxinfo | grep direct is direct rendering: YES however 3d acceleration fails.. 8.04 any suggestions?
<amirman84> calc: they may not have made a driver, but they may have released an API so others could
<darkblueB> I have a vncserver connection.. its a blank gray screen with a single terminal on it.. I would like to start Gnome
<Styles> Whitesox2007, I really want wine and winamp and Ill be happy
<r00723r0> Styles, this is the largest channel on Freenode.
<vboyz> Sturmeh: sorry..i am new to ubuntu..just installed today
<calc> amirman84: i'm not talking about ATI getting mad, i'm talking about the US govt coming to your home...
<temagic> how can I make avant window manager automatically start-up when I start ubuntu? .anybody here knows and care to help me, pls. greatly appriciated....
<nix-newbie> Styles: welcome to the Borg ^^H^H^H^H^H^ Ubuntu
<Sturmeh> vboyz got any questions about ubuntu?
<Whitesox2007> winamp has some input plugins that xmms and audacious don't support
<MP2E> do any of you know if it's possible to convert the Windows General MIDI to a Timidity patch for Ubuntu?
<Whitesox2007> i agree styles
<Marce_> Hello, what should i add to crontab to execute X script EVERY day at midnight?
<SeaPhor> calc, still have #SeaPhor if u need a break, lol
<thomas_> ok... wine is so gay, its got "fake" ALSA
<Styles> nix-newbie, haha thx
<Styles> Whitesox2007, yeh haha
<OzFalcon> WARNING: Don't try to use usb bluetooth/headset. It will cause a system lockup.
<Whitesox2007> if wine supported winamp, i would consider deleting my windows partition
<laeg> Whitesox2007: are you reading the guides on their site for the software in question?
<amirman84> calc: why would the US government come to your home?
<Styles> r00723r0, o.0 dam
<calc> amirman84: i'm pretty sure they haven't made anything available outside of prebuilt vista media centers, the boxes you can buy separately are grey market
<calc> amirman84: cable theft
<Sturmeh> ( zomg 1364 people in here? )
<r00723r0> Styles, usually over 1000 users at any given time.
<OzFalcon> WARNING: Don't try to use usb bluetooth/headset. It will cause a system lockup. (Using ubuntu 8.04)
<drivetrax> navjeet,  - http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-trident/src/trident.h?revision=1.7&view=markup
<calc> amirman84: or at least the potential for it
<Styles> r00723r0, what the most you have ever seen?
<br0k3> cant soume1 help me look for a logical error
<kodmaster> hello, i've recently installed ubuntu 8.04 32bit and i've got no network. the motherboard is asus k8u-x. would anyone know how to fix this?
 * calc bbl
<amirman84> calc: cable theft? this is obviously way over my head.
<MP2E> do any of you know if it's possible to convert the Windows General MIDI to a Timidity patch for Ubuntu?
<temagic> is there a startup-folder in ubuntu, like the one on the start-menu in ms windows?
<r00723r0> Styles, some warez channels.
<Sturmeh> vboyz got no problems?
<br0k3> http://rafb.net/p/vV7TmB48.html
<drivetrax> navjeet,  - save that file
<Sturmeh> temagic no nothing so insecure like that
<r00723r0> Styles, 4,000 users.
<drivetrax> navjeet,  -- apt-get the driver from Ubuntu.. again
<Sturmeh> temagic try Sessions under prefrences
<OzFalcon> MP2E what do you want to do?
 * Whitesox2007 has to sit out for a bit, massive headache. not used to the users.
<thomas_> Sturmeh, lol i like how you said insecure
<amirman84> temagic: if you want to change the programs that startup you need to go to SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > SESSIONS
<kodmaster> hello, i've recently installed ubuntu 8.04 32bit and i've got no network. the motherboard is asus k8u-x. would anyone know how to fix this?
<temagic> sturmeh: ahhh.... thanks... never knew what sessions were. great!
<drivetrax> navjeet,  You may want to Remove the driver, apt-get a new one, and see if it fixes
<navjeet> ok thanks will do that
<Styles> r00723r0, wow hahaha that is alot :D
<temagic> amirman84: thanks
<MP2E> Well I'm not really happy with the midi output from freepats OzFalcon, So I want to convert the Windows General midi to a patch
<david_-_-> there is a file in the trash that will not delete or empty how do i get rid of it?
<MP2E> just wondering if that could happe
<MP2E> *happen
<Sturmeh> i mean how stupid is the concept of simply putting a shortcut in a non-protected folder to make it start every session temagic
<Sturmeh> reminds me of windows
<Sturmeh> :P
<nix-newbie> navjeet: when you remove the driver be sure to purge the configuration files for it as well
<drivetrax> right
<MP2E> Hehe yeah windows likes doing "shortcuts" like that
<Styles> r00723r0, Holy shit this built in player rocks! Its simple yet it supports EVERYTHING
<navjeet> the url u gave is for the driver? right
<amirman84> temagic: you are welcome :)
<r00723r0> Styles, there are plenty more that are great.
<kodmaster> hello, i've recently installed ubuntu 8.04 32bit and i've got no network. the motherboard is asus k8u-x. would anyone know how to fix this?
<temagic> Sturmeh: yeah:) do you know the command for avant?
<Styles> r00723r0, wow, Ive even got it on shoutcast heheheh linux is the shit.
<Sturmeh> Styles sure does, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for more fun
<MP2E> The only thing I love about windows is it's MIDI
<drivetrax> navaburo,  a compatible version 1.7
<thomas_> ok... PUBLIC VOTE... well (anyone that can help me plz)... doing this WINE thing, what the heck is this NAS and EsounD and JACK driver options? also does it matter if my Ubuntu is resorting to PULSE AUDIO as default?
<Styles> r00723r0, like what?
<drivetrax> navjeet,  a version 1.7
<Sturmeh> temagic just "avant-window-manager" i belive
<r00723r0> Styles, I like Listen, Quod Libet, and Exaile.
<Styles> Sturmeh, what is that? o.0
<r00723r0> Exaile is my favorite.
<Sturmeh> wait
<Styles> r00723r0, ill have to test exaile then :)
<thomas_> r00723r0, i love exaile!
<nix-newbie> Styles: what media player is this now? :D
<amirman84> Exaile is my fave too
<temagic> so, I just put avant-window-manager in command, no sudo or anything before?
<Styles> nix-newbie, what?
<Sturmeh> avant-window-navigator temagic
<vboyz> nix-newbie:  when ever i try yo play movies in the player....it dont have clarity...some think like in windows with out display drive....how i can fix it
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: a good place to start learning the "ubuntu way" http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Styles> exaile it is then
<nix-newbie> nevermind
<temagic> thanks! :)
<Sturmeh> temagic just "avant-window-navigator" in there, u don't need sudo to start that
<kodmaster> hello, i've recently installed ubuntu 8.04 32bit and i've got no network. the motherboard is asus k8u-x. would anyone know how to fix this?
<darkblueB> I have a vncserver connection.. its a blank gray screen with a single terminal on it.. I would like to start Gnome
<darkblueB> can I do that?
<nix-newbie> Styles: Ive always been a fan of amaroK, it is the hottest thing since sliced bread I think
<Styles> r00723r0, I love how easy it is to find good quality applications :)
<Sturmeh> vboyz which codec are the videos encoded with?
<r00723r0> Styles, aye :)
<Styles> nix-newbie, what is AmaorK
<r00723r0> Styles, there are plenty more.
<OzFalcon> MP2E Is free pats a soundfont or something?
<Styles> r00723r0, o.0
<Sturmeh> kodmaster do you use wirless comms?
<thomas_> eww i hate amarok, its just too KDE fullish... im a gnome rawker!
<vboyz> Sturmeh:divx riped
<Sturmeh> thomas_ exaile ftw
<thomas_> Sturmeh, yep!
<gregbrady> kodmaster, what type of network...wireless, wired?  What card?
<alex_mayorga> !amarok > Styles
<vboyz> Sturmeh:Divx riped
<amirman84> styles: exaile is amarok for Gnome, i wouldnt recommend installing amarok unless you're using Kubuntu
<Sturmeh> vboyz have you installed the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" yet?
<kodmaster> sturmeh: no ethernet wired built into k8u-x
<MP2E> OzFalcon - Yes... it's just the instruments that allow linux to play midi. But they don't sound anywhere near Windows MIDI output
<nix-newbie> Styles: amaroK is the audio player for KDE, look it up (note: you have to download the kde libraries for it to work)
<Styles> r00723r0, whowould you talk to, to add another program?
<hydrogen> amirman84: exaile is a really bad rip off of amarok for gnome*
<r00723r0> Styles, ..?
<Styles> nix-newbie, ahhh
<Sturmeh> kodmaster does your network have any protections such as mac or ip filtering?
<temagic> thank you... now for a more tricky one. I'm running dualboot vista/ubuntu, and have my main documents on an ntfs partition, that I have to manually mount everytime I start ubuntu. Is there a way to automatically mount the partition when ubuntu starts?
<sc006> sudo rm "the file"
<Styles> r00723r0, to the big Add/Remove Applications thing :P
<amirman84> hydrogen: where does it fail?
<r00723r0> Styles, who would I talk to?
<jack-desktop> when i try to open gnome-session-properties i get "could not connect to the session manager"
<Sturmeh> temagic i belive that's a bug with hardy, it should automount like it did in gutsy
<Styles> r00723r0, I'm going to get a shit load of stuff wrong, Ive played with Ubuntu for all of a few hours
<OzFalcon> MP2e yeah, I was playing some midi files, And they sound pretty bad.
<Styles> r00723r0, yeah.. Because they should really add QNext
<kodmaster> sturmeh: no, i can't get any signal lights on back of motherboard saying it is even connected, or even any on the router
<alex_mayorga> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<temagic> Sturmeh: ok, I'll wait for an update then. thanks
<r00723r0> Styles, I'm completely lost.
<vboyz> Sturmeh: can i chat with you personlay
<Sturmeh> temagic if you find a solution please inform me, i have the same problem
<nix-newbie> temagic: you might want to do a quick google lookup but i think you have to add "auto" to part of your fstab file in /etc
<amirman84> hydrogen: people say openoffice.org is better than gnome office but i think that is a load and a half
<Sturmeh> vboyz pm me
<Styles> r00723r0, Okay, You know under applications? Add or Remove. There is a big list you can search for things.
<r00723r0> Styles, yes?
<vboyz> Sturmeh : ok...thanks
<AprilHare> hello - I have just upgraded my motherboard and processor; I previously had Ubuntu installed on a SATA harddisk and I believed it booted using grub from an IDE harddisk; however I've dumped the IDE harddisk. How do I make the SATA harddisk boot?
<temagic> nix-newbie: that was greek to me:)
<Styles> r00723r0, where do they come from? How would you add a program to that crazy list.
<r00723r0> Styles, ahh!
<thomas_> VOTE: what is everyones favorite terminal app? im a gnome-console fan-boy... its simple, but i also like xterm.
<Styles> r00723r0, yeah hahaha
<r00723r0> Styles, those programs are from a repository.
<r00723r0> Styles, you'd want to talk to upstream.
<Sturmeh> vboyz you registered your nick name on this irc server yet?
<Styles> r00723r0, ooo Only open source?
<kodmaster> sturmeh: no, i can't get any signal lights on back of motherboard saying it is even connected, or even any on the router
<darkblueB> I have a vncserver connection.. its a blank gray screen with a single terminal on it.. I would like to start Gnome
<r00723r0> Styles, yes, in free and universe.
<r00723r0> Which are repos.
<OzFalcon> MP2E, I have tried qsynth - (fluidsynth frontent), But couldnt get it to work. (fluidsynth has two different sound fonts available to use)
<Sturmeh> not sure then kodmaster, my ethernet cabled works ootb for hardy even
<Styles> r00723r0, Ahh okay so then this program doesn't belong its not open source ;)
<nix-newbie> temagic: go to a terminal and type in "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old"
<r00723r0> Styles, I'm sorry, free and restricted.
<amirman84> styles: you can enable 3rd party repositories in software sources under administration
<MP2E> OzFalcon - What is it?
<thomas_> the conversion in here is so intellectual its so amusing.
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie i need to know this :P
<hydrogen> amirman84: disclaim: I am obviously biased based on my afiliations.. but it seems clear to me that if an application is created with the primary goal of "copying that other application" then it never will be as good, as its always playing catchup
<MP2E> OzFalcon - just another sound patch?
<Styles> amirman84, is it recommened?
<r00723r0> Styles, universe and multiverse are closed-source AFAIK.
<nix-newbie> temagic: next, type in "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<Styles> r00723r0, o.0
<r00723r0> Styles, but a lot of great applications are there.
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie pm
<r00723r0> Styles, a LOT. Including games.
<Styles> r00723r0, last thing, Can I defrag the hard drive while I'm running Linux? Or do I have to have Windows *GAH*
<Styles> k
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh: I cant pm, not registered
<r00723r0> Styles, you won't need to defrag a Linux drive.
<temagic> nix-newbie: ok....
<Sturmeh> yo too nix-newbie?
<OzFalcon> MP2E, It's a player as far as I can tell. Like timidity I guess. (But timidity plays very poorly - ie do anything on the machine and it kills the audio smoothness)
<Sturmeh> :(
<jack-desktop> when i try to open gnome-session-properties i get "could not connect to the session manager", what should i do
<thomas_> Styl,es the last thing u want is to do anything on windows. thats a recipe for disaster!
<Styles> r00723r0, I know but I have to before I install it. Ubuntu was getting mad at partioning it.
<AprilHare> can you repartition and install grub on a linux harddisk though?
<Styles> r00723r0, and I butchered the word haha
<r00723r0> Styles, I don't remember if there are any defragging programs in Linux.
<drivetrax> ya kno.. I have a drive with 98 on it.. thinking, triple boot
<r00723r0> For NTFS/FAT.
<amirman84> hydrogen: i didn't think of it as an application trying to copy another but as an application copying the features of another, i guess that sounds like very little difference but it also means they can copy some features but still be different and independent
<Sturmeh> Styles EXT3 is superior to NTFS, it does not need defragmenting.
<r00723r0> Styles, it would be best to use the Windows defrag anyways.
<r00723r0> Sturmeh, it does, but not nearly as much.
<Sturmeh> hehe ofcause
<hydrogen> amirman84: except it isn't
 * AprilHare ponders his boot problem
<Sturmeh> excuse me for exaggerating
<Sturmeh> which boot problem AprilHare
<Styles> r00723r0, okay
<nix-newbie> temagic: once you have fstab open, look for the line about your ntfs partition
<Gary_inNYC> anyone else notice that when you fill in a workgroup name in manual network configuration, sudo ceases to work, and gives a "cannot resolve host" error?
<hydrogen> "Exaile is a music player aiming to be similar to KDE's Amarok, but for GTK+ and written in Python"
<Styles> Sturmeh, I'm using NTFS right now, I don't want to reformat will this be an issue?
<amirman84> styles: its one of the first things i did, all those apps are safe, they are still checked by ubuntu
<r00723r0> hydrogen, I love Python and GTK+.
<Sturmeh> hydrogen exaile pwnz *
<drivetrax> na.. it would be best to slap that drive back and piece together that machine, and network it into Ubuntu
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, upgraded my motherboard and processor. dumped my ide harddisk, left the sata harddisk with ubuntu. but ubuntu won't boot.
<Styles> amirman84, okay :D
<amirman84> hydrogen: key word: similar
<Sturmeh> Styles ubuntu needs to be installed onto EXT3, so space must be made for it.
<r00723r0> No.
<Sturmeh> AprilHare you need to reinstall grub to the bootloader
<Styles> Sturmeh, I don't understand is EXT3 A file format? (NTFS ect..)
<r00723r0> Ubuntu can be installed on more than EXT3.
<hydrogen> amirman84: -:> where similar ends up being all the same functionality with a much clunkier ui
<r00723r0> Styles, EXT3 is a partition format.
<nix-newbie> temagic: in the fourth column from the left, add ",auto" (note the comma) to the end of whatever is there
<Styles> r00723r0, Okay.
<temagic> nix-newbie: how can I identity which line it is? in "my computer" the name of the drive is "Fredrik" - in fstab there is no "Fredrik"
<MP2E> brb
<Styles> r00723r0, Can Windows run this too?
<sc006> does any body rtm or google  lol
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, i can boot off a ubuntu cd i have here - how do I install grub?
<hydrogen> http://www.exaile.org/screenshots/7/exaile_large.jpg is missing all of the polish that made amarok work
<r00723r0> Styles, Windows only runs NTFS or FAT.
<amirman84> hydrogen: i don't know where you're getting "clunky" from
<Styles> r00723r0, hahahah retard windows.. Okay
<Sturmeh> AprilHare one sec
<r00723r0> Styles, Linux can be run off of NTFS AFAIK.
<Styles> r00723r0, Humm and Ubuntu should have no problems with sata drives right?
<Sturmeh> AprilHare i take you have already changed the boot order to boot off your SATA hdd, correct?
<drivetrax> Vista can read ext
<r00723r0> Styles, none.
<hydrogen> but, as I said, I'm biased
<Styles> r00723r0, Unbutu too? Or no.
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: do you actually see the video, but it looks bad?
<r00723r0> Should not have any problems.
<nix-newbie> temagic: /etc is a directory on your hard disk
<r00723r0> Styles, but, there will be a problem or two, of rouce.
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, my mobo took care of that automagically
<Sturmeh> drivetrax you need a driver first, EX2 IFS works
<r00723r0> *course
<quentusrex> Anyone here into building embedded systems?
<drivetrax> yes
<Sturmeh> AprilHare so it's giving you what error?
<hydrogen> I'm also using amarok2 full time, so I'm even more biased :)
<Aaron_Mason> quentusrex, its something I'm interested in
<amirman84> styles: ext3 is a file system, its how the files are stored and read from the hard drive, windows xp and vista use NTFS as a filesystem
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, none. it just goes on forever
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh: how are you doing on this so far?
<Styles> amirman84, Why dont they use ext3?
<darkblueB> ??ext3
<Styles> r00723r0, Should I just reformat completely and start over?
<r00723r0> Styles, if you want... I don't know your motives.
<amirman84> styles: why are you reformatting?
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, although i didn't test it forever i could wait for an error :)
<drivetrax> I think, winders should use.. cause they do support osx
<Styles> amirman84, to dual boot windows / ubuntu
<quentusrex> I'm looking for recommendations on irc channels, websites, and other embedded systems communities.
<Styles> r00723r0, hehe tru haha
<vboyz> Sturmeh: from where codecs are avilable
<temagic> nix-newbie: when I go to places, computer, I have a cd-rom, a drive named "Vista" a drive named "Fredrik" and a "File System"... I want to automount the "Fredrik"
<Sturmeh> AprilHare http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub <-- try that?
<kaje> What port do you have to open up for the ubuntu remote desktop feature?
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, i'll mosey on down and have a look
<nix-newbie> temagic: so you are in fstab right now?
<temagic> yes
<vboyz> vboyz: Sturmeh: from where codecs are avilable ??
<Sturmeh> vboyz i'm not sure why it's low quality, but it' seems to be working
<Sturmeh> vboyz maybe it's your graphics drivers
<Styles> amirman84, Okay thanks I'm off!
<alex_mayorga> !divx > vboyz
<Styles> r00723r0, Thank You! Ill be back tomorrow!
<Sturmeh> !divx
<Styles> Thank You All!
<amirman84> styles: you should just defrag your windows, and resize the partitions, i use ubuntu on a 25 GB partition, with ubuntu you can still access all your files on your windows partition (like movies, music and all that) so you don't need so much space
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<r00723r0> Styles, :)
<Styles> amidaniel|away, Okay
<temagic> nix-newbie: yes, using nano
<Sturmeh> there vboyz
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: check the message from ubottu please
<Styles> amirman84, The thing is, I don't know why I only have this much space I should have like 50 gigs lol or so I though..
<nix-newbie> temagic: ok look for a line with something along the lines of /mount/Fredrik or /mediaFredrik
<OzFalcon> MP2E
<temagic> nix-newbie: no such thing
<darkblueB> I have a Gnome running already.. this vncserver connection to X11 is a 2nd connection.. the OReilly book on learning Debian starts by saying things about copying/modifying my /etc/X11 session info.. I dont want to screw that up
<alex_mayorga> does anyone know how to update to Firefox nightly build?
<OzFalcon> MP2E if you get fluidsynth working, Let me know
<amirman84> styles: if you bought your computer from DELL or another big company, they put a lot of their own stuff on your drive in different partitions, maybe thats what it is....??
<Sturmeh> Styles you are using "unallocated space" to install ubuntu, not windows "free space"
<temagic> nix-newbie: there's a media/cd-rom
<nix-newbie> temagic: ok then we will ad a new line
<darkblueB> meanwhile - the wxWidgets things are launching fine.. which makes X11 useful enough to move forward
<insomnia_> anyone know how to get a built in cam to work... using a sony vaio laptop not sure what model
<darkblueB> no one tried to answer my question
<darkblueB> anyway
<alex_mayorga> insomnia, try to install cheese
<Styles> Sturmeh, I don't know. I just have a normal drive. No partions. I'm trying to allow ubuntu to create one to install
<Styles> amirman84, no I built it. I'm using this as a server for home.
<nix-newbie> temagic: first we need to look up what partition windows is on, go to a new terminal and type in "fdisk -l"
<darkblueB> hint- dont format your CD-Rom.. you will be waiting a very long time
<insomnia_> alex_mayorga: what exactly does that do?
<temagic> nix-newbie: fdisk - l did nothing...
<alex_mayorga> insomnia_: it's a little program to take pictures with the built in camera on your laptop
<amirman84> styles: you will want to check that out, one thing i would recommend is going to your terminal and typing "man fdisk" and figure out how to use that to see whats going on
<nix-newbie> temagic: crap, hold on a sec then
<roxahris> Hey, how do I get MIDI support?
<Styles> amirman84, okay
<momelod> greetings ubuntu friends
<roxahris> I want to be able to play MIDI files.
<qwiksand> hello all, new help with a cordless tablet that i just bought, i'm using ubuntu 8.04, on the box it says vista and mac..do u think it can work on ubuntu?
<Styles> amidaniel|away, Yeah Ill read the manual :)
<navjeet> drivetrax: where do i save trident.h file, there are 3 of those on the current system
<temagic> found it... "Fredrik" is /dev/sda5
<yang__> ll;
<nix-newbie> temagic: do you have gparted?
<temagic> nix-newbie: found it. "Fredrik" is /dev/sda5
<Styles> amirman84, wow this gives you really technical information haha
<alex_mayorga> insomnia_: you can learn more at http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese
<amirman84> styles: "fdisk -l" will give you detailed info on your partitions
<Styles> amirman84, okay
<temagic> nix-newbie: not sure if I have gparted
<insomnia_> alex_mayorga: anything to take videos?
<nix-newbie> temagic: disregard the thong on gparted
<Styles> amirman84, Thanks yeah it doesn't work haha I think becaues I'm running off the CD :P
<nix-newbie> thing*
<nix-newbie> freudian slip :P
<Jack3> is there a command to find all mountable drives on a system
<temagic> nix-newbie: tried it. it was the same as I was running:)
<Jack3> like shows what /dev/ they are?
<Sturmeh> Styles just be careful and backup all ur data.
<alex_mayorga> insomnia_: cheese does video too
<Styles> Jack3, yes
<nix-newbie> Jack3: try fdisk -l
<insomnia_> alex_mayorga: cool thanks alot :D
<thebigham> How do i completely remove xubuntu??
<amirman84> styles: yeah, its trying to read the partitions on the cd :)
<ChatterboX_> hello
<momelod> i just upgraded to 8.04 and found that the mythtv-frontend package is incompatible with the mythtv-backend package im running on a separate machine.  How can i downgrade mythtv-frontend package?
<llin-ubuntu> i've had 8.04 since the release date and still no updates.  is that normal? back with gutsy we had updates almost daily
<Styles> Sturmeh, Theres nothign I would kill myself over on here. Just make me very annoyed. Most stuff thats worth anything has been eathier released or.. on another drive already.
<damntourists> k so my title bars on my windows dissapeared, anyone have any suggestions?
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie can u link me to automount instructions?
<neil_d> is there anyone using a netcomm rave III USB modem with Ubuntu ?
<ChatterboX_> can a hardware that says vista on the box work on ubuntu 8.04?
<amirman84> llin-ubuntu: i've had updates a few times, a big one last night
<alex_mayorga> insomnia_: it's fairly new stuff, so YMMV
<Sturmeh> Styles is reformatting the whole drive feasible then?
<Styles> amirman84, last thing then I have to go, how does well does Ubuntu work leaving it on all the time?
<Dr_willis> ChatterboX_,  totally depends on the hardware. and if it has linux support.
<sc006> <temagic> sudo fdisk -l
<Styles> Sturmeh, Yes if defraging doesn't work.
<kassah-lappy> bah... so my problem with the livecd has been isolated so far to I can run the livecd once... and everytime thereafter... it dumps me to the initramfs prompt
<nix-newbie> temagic: now we need to make a folder to mount your windows partition to
<amirman84> styles: amazingly
<llin-ubuntu> i haven't had any at all
<Sturmeh> Styles just backup, defrag and resize the partition
<Styles> amirman84, Thats my whole thing
<lvzimmer> has anybory installed hardy in a notebook hp?
<temagic> nix-newbie: ok...
<Sturmeh> in the worst case scenario, you have lost data you backed up
<kassah-lappy> It worked once for amd64 and once for i386
<Styles> Sturmeh, Okay by resize you mean let Ubuntu do it right on startup?
<Sturmeh> um, yes
<Styles> Sturmeh, Becaue I don't know how manually haha
<Styles> kk
<kassah-lappy> does anyone know if the livecd stores anything to hardware?
<Styles> Im going to go thanks guys
<Sturmeh> I do it manually because i use a fresh hdd
<nix-newbie> temagic: type into a new prompt "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<ChatterboX_> Dr_willis so how do i know if it has linux support, it never said that on the box
<temagic> sc006: thanks... the sudo thing did it
<alex_mayorga> lvzimmer: I've had
<amirman84> styles: if your using ubuntu as a server type thing that you dont want to get on all the time, you'll want to set it up to update automatically without asking in SOFTWARE SOURCES
<sc006> <temagic> yeppers
<cmw72> I really really need nelp ... i screwed up xorg.conf and I can only use a tiny portion of my monitor now ... i can only see the top third of my screen
<Dr_willis> ChatterboX_,  google and the internet is our friend. Its a rare bit of hardware that will actually state linux on a box.
<cmw72> i can't even see what i'm typing
<amirman84> peace styles
<navjeet> drivetrax: r u there?
<temagic> nix-newbie: done
<cmw72> the top half of my screen is garbage
<lvzimmer> alex_mayorga: did have any problem?
<cmw72> and i'm in low resulution mode
<insomnia_> alex_mayorga: sorry to bother again, but cheese is really laggy on my computer.. and doesnt display anything.. it just gives me a distorted fuz in the vid/pic window
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_: if it works, then it has support :)
<ChatterboX_> Dr_willis i dont know how to install drivers from a cd
<insomnia_> alex_mayorga: now completely froze
<nix-newbie> temagic: now go back to fstab, and enter the following: /dev/sda5 /media/windows ntfs user,auto 0 0
<alex_mayorga> lvzimmer: not really, but they have dozens of models
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga: what do u mean?
<cmw72> is there a way to force ubuntu to redect my monitor / video card?
<brent113> kassah-lappy, to answer your question, yes, someone knows if the livecd will store to your hard drive.  The answer to what you really meant however is only if you choose to write something to the drive.  It can easily be used without making changes to the hardware
<vboyz> Sturmeh: it all video files are working for me....but..all are poor quality....but....that files works better in my windows....i dont know what is the problem with linux
<alex_mayorga> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fde> cmw72: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sturmeh> vboyz video card drivers?
<sc006> <cmw72> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kassah-lappy> brent113: so nothing automatically writes to the hardware?
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: have 8500 GT
<brent113> kassah-lappy, that is correct
<temagic> nix-newbie: I can call the folder Data or Fredrik instead of windows, and just substitute "windows" for Data or Fredrik in fstab?
<lvzimmer> alex_mayorga: I tied the beta but I couldn't pass from step 3/7, it restart x server...
<vboyz> Sturmeh: i think the driver automatically detected by ubuntu
<gregbrady> What is the easiest to setup and use virtual machine manager?
<nix-newbie> temagic: slight adjustment, put in user,auto,noexec
<vboyz> Sturmeh: is it correct
<llin-ubuntu> oh what the hell, my important security updates were checked off... no wonder I wasn't getting updates
<alex_mayorga> lvzimmer, got nVidia card by any chance?
<Sturmeh> vboyz you using restricted drivers?
<fde> gregbrady: VirtualBox
<sc006> <cmw72> hit alt-ctrl-f1
<sc006> login
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: restricted drivers? that means
<lvzimmer> alex_mayorga: yes, nvidia
<Sturmeh> vboyz it means drivers written by vendors
<nix-newbie> temagic: you have to name the folder whatever folder name you created in /media, i just use "windows" for convenience
<alex_mayorga> insomnia_: sorry to hear that
<vboyz> Sturmeh: i am new to linux
<Sturmeh> vboyz what card do you have?
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: nVidia 8500 GT
<sc006> <cmw72> type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sc006> <cmw72> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sturmeh> vboys try activating "Desktop Effects" on EXTRA
<alex_mayorga> lvzimmer, try using "safe graphics" or something of like that
<Sturmeh> vboyz that should force ubuntu to look for the real drivers
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: it is alos not working
<lvzimmer> alex_mayorga: ok, thx
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: i tryed it
<Sturmeh> vboyz it doesn't reccomend a driver?
<temagic> nix-newbie: ok... added the line... now, how do I save the file?
<fde> Sturmeh: vboyz: No, that means proprietary drivers that are actually supported by Ubuntu...
<Sturmeh> fde i c
<llin-ubuntu> i'm just curious, is there a channel dedicated to the latest new on ubuntu heron ?
<nix-newbie> temagic: if you want to rename /media/windows to something else type in sudo mv /media/windows /media/WhatYou WantToCallIt
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: the perils of living with proprietary technology :|
<llin-ubuntu> latest news*
<Sturmeh> llin-ubuntu that would be here no? it's the latest release
<fde> llin-ubuntu: Not really... fridge.ubuntu.com
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: i cannt enable desktop effects
<kodmaster> sturmeh: alright i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883&highlight=k8u-x but i'm not sure how i can compile a kernel without access to the internet on ubuntu
<Sturmeh> vboyz hardy herron?
<temagic> nix-newbie: ^O means ? I added a folder called Data... so whats the command to delete the "windows"-folder?
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: 8.04 beta
<fde> vboyz: Why beta? It was released a while ago.
<Sturmeh> beta?
<llin-ubuntu> ok, i mean a non tech support channel, i just want information
<loomba> Hey are any of you college students? have you figured out how to stream lectures using Ubuntu?
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: i have slow net connection
<alex_mayorga> lvzimmer: maybe a good idea to query bugs.ubuntu.com with your laptop model and check if there are any known problems
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: take long time to download
<Sturmeh> install the 8.04 release vboyz, i can't help you until then
<ariqs> how do I use synaptic package manager to install an older version of a package?
<fde> llin-ubuntu: what sort of information are you looking for?
<nix-newbie> temagic: to delete a folder type in "rm -R FolderName
<loomba> no one here a university student that streams lectures in linux?
<vboyz> Sturmeh: my downloading speed is 5 kb/s
<kodmaster> sturmeh: alright i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883&highlight=k8u-x but i'm not sure how i can compile a kernel without access to the internet on ubuntu
<Sturmeh> ariqs go look in the menus, and click properties and disable specific versions then roll back
<momelod> ariqs: find the package, then click paclage -> force version
<nix-newbie> temagic: remember, whatever you name the folder, the entry in fstab has to match it
<Sturmeh> do i know you kodmaster?
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: no need to reinstall, just update
<llin-ubuntu> new developments, bug fixes, discoveries in the operating system and ideas for changes
<kodmaster> sturmeg i was talking to you earlier about k8u-x motherboard with no ethernet
<Sturmeh> vboyz sorry, why did you install the beta then? maybe you should have been using Gutsy
<Sturmeh> oh ok sorry kodmaster i c
<alex_mayorga> when you get "no updates" then you're on the release
<fde> llin-ubuntu: There are mailing lists for such topics... also #ubuntu+1
<vboyz> Sturmeh : how i can check my version
<ariqs> momelod: i went to force version and it doesn't have any other versions to select
<nix-newbie> temagic: after youre done adjusting everything, goto fstab and press Ctrl+X to exit, nano will ask if you want to save, say yes
<gregbrady> Ok, from VirtualBox, can one install on os from a iso file without burning a cd?
<vboyz> Sturmeh: is there any code for checking version
<llin-ubuntu> mailing lists, like email?
<vboyz> Sturmeh:??
<alex_mayorga> Sturmeh: how the download speed is related to run older version?
<temagic> nix-newbie: thanks.. I'll try
<Sturmeh> vboyz look under settings about unbut
<brent113> gregbrady, yes, in cd options choose iso file
<gregbrady> brent113, thanks.
<cmw72> sc006, ok ... that worked, though i typed your commands out of order
<nix-newbie> temagic: if this doesnt work for whatever reason, remember you created a backup file, fstab.old
<Sturmeh> alex_mayorga unless he is able to get frequent updates and bug fixes for a rlease, he should not be using an experimental build of an OS
<sc006> <cmw72> sorry bout that it did work out hough
<Sturmeh> *release
<cmw72> sc006, you could of warned me that the stop command would knock me out of X ;)
<temagic> nix-newbie: well, file is saved, going to take a restart and see if it worked. I'll be back to thank you or ask for alternative solutions. c'ya
<cmw72> sc006,  yeah .. i'm back where i started ... i was trying to get ubuntu to use both of my screens
<nix-newbie> temagic: test it first
<vboyz> Sturmeh : i am using Ubuntu 8.04- the Hardy Heron - released in April 2008.
<vboyz> 				
<Sturmeh> kodmaster i'm not sure how you would go about installing the kernel without the internet :\
<[Ginger]> :)
<helix> hi guys, i got a big problem after just reinstaller hardy...
<Sturmeh> vboyz so not beta or RC?
<ChatterboX_>  i want my tablet to work, can someone please render some assistance
<gnychis> how do you increase your default font size?
<Sturmeh> helix problem is?
<sc006> <cmw72> do have a regaler desktop now
<helix> when booting the loading bar just stops around the third bar. I did alt f3 to see where it stops and it seems ndiswrapper is causing problems
<Sturmeh> wireless problems helix?
<helix> tried to get on command line, but when i sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper is says dpkg is not unlocked or something like that
<vboyz> Sturmeh: Yes
<nix-newbie> helix, have you filed a bug report for that?
<amenado> helix a good possibility yeah, at boot, the network setup hangs
<sc006> <cmw72> getting dual screens can be a pain
<vboyz> Sturmeh: now can you help me in my display problem
<Sturmeh> helix do you need wireless card support?
<Sturmeh> vboyz try envy?
<gnychis> does anyone know how to increase the default font size in ubuntu/gnome?
<vboyz> Sturmeh: what is it
<Sturmeh> gnychis its under appearance
<nix-newbie> gnychis: go to appearances
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, many thanks for that, booted off hdd :)
<Deepthought> cmw72: you want two screens, right ?   Do you have nvidia card or ATI ?
<helix> nix-newbie, havent posted bug yet, but i do need my computer tonight to finish a wesbite asap...
<fde> gnychis: System > Preferences > Appearance "Fonts" tab
<AprilHare> now, why doesn't ubunto seem to know about my graphics card?..
<cmw72> Deepthought,  Nvidia GT8800
<Sturmeh> AprilHare have fund and bookmark it for if you ever install win or something
<Sturmeh> *fun
<SeaPhor> amenado, hey, did you get last,, wireless lost again
<llin-ubuntu> is there any real performance different between the proprietary graphics drivers and the restricted drivers?
<kovrt> npviewer.bin is burning my computer. Any suggestions?
<vboyz> Sturmeh : is it an application
<gnychis> ahhhhh if only there were 1 font size... i'd like to be able to switch quickly when i output to my TV and to my LCD
<cmw72> sc006, yeah ... whatever you had me do turned off the nvidia driver i was using ... i'm afraid to re-enable it
<amenado> SeaPhor-> nope, what was the last? i was out for a while
<Sturmeh> AprilHare what GFX card?
<helix> Sturmeh, well the ipw3945 driver for intel wireless cards doesnt work anymore so i gave a try to ndiswrapper who now seems to stop my boot. i cannot load all the wat to display...
<gregbrady> kovrt, burning?
<Deepthought> cmw72: I run 2 screens with no prob on nvidia; install restricted driver and nvidia-settings; now you can configure it from nvidia-settings
<Sturmeh> vboyz yes, one sec
<AprilHare> geforce 8400 gs
<astro76> llin-ubuntu: restricted = proprietary
<kovrt> heating up the CPU like crazy
<helix> Sturmeh, it also says for every file i try to edit that i am in read only...
<SeaPhor> amenado, cant get it back, tried everything
<alex_mayorga> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<llin-ubuntu> oh lol, didn't know that ...so they are the same
<Sturmeh> sorry I can't help with wireless card/driver problems helix keep asking for help though
<alex_mayorga> !envyng
<amenado> SeaPhor-> cant get back what?
<temagic> nix-newbie: thank you sooo much, it worked like a charm! :)
<SeaPhor> amenado, no wireless at all
<AprilHare> i had nvidia drivers installed however it doesn't hook up with the gfx card
<Sturmeh> there you go vboyz
<MusikHersteller> Good evening/morning/afternoon :) Question about file sharing if someone's available please?
<Deepthought> cmw72: really easy, position of screans, choose xinerama, separate x-screens or twinview (twinview gets two accelleerated screens, double x only one)
<nix-newbie> temagic: glad to help
<vboyz> Sturmeh: now i am downloadin SEnvy 24
<AprilHare> i suppose the "graphics by nvidia" on the box doesn't help me? :D
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie did you link me? or did i just loose it
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i'd toss that rt81xx based wifi of yours if I were you
<cmw72> Deepthought, the Nvidia accelerated Graphics Driver (latest cards) ?
<alex_mayorga> !ask
<nickellery> !question " MusikHerstellar
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubottu> nickellery: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vboyz> Sturmeh: now i am downloadin Envy 24
<temagic> nix-newbie: all right then, I'm off to sleep. once again, thank you and good night (morning, whatever:) )
<Sturmeh> AprilHare install hardy, :P
<Deepthought> cmw72: yep
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, done and done
<Sturmeh> vboyz ok make sure to read all teh docs
<nickellery> !ask | MusikHersteller
<ubottu> MusikHersteller: please see above
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh: sorry, dont know how to link, ill walk you through it though
<helix> anyone know how to remove ndiswrapper through cmd line when saying its read only with apt-get remove?
<SeaPhor> amenado, im looking at the airlink 3028
<Sturmeh> AprilHare odd, gfx worked ootb for me, and even isntalled drivers when i tried using compiz :D
<vboyz> Sturmeh: which documnets
<vboyz> ??
<damntourists> bah, whenever i do emerald --replace, my window borders show up for a little while then they dissapear
<amenado> SeaPhor-> good luck
<cmw72> brb ... gonna restart
<Sturmeh> vboyz readme and that
<cookiemonster077> ﻿ dvd burner issues in hardy dmesg says tray is open any takers
<MusikHersteller> How can I share files between multiple computers, each with Ubuntu 8.04?
<ele> hola
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, you have same gfx card/
<gregbrady> kovrt, laptop, right?
<Sturmeh> which card?
<Deepthought> cmw72: I'm not sure if it comes with nvidia-settings or not; check in system (or settings) menu for nvidia-settings after install; if not there, install it too with synaptic
<ele> hello
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster077,  i can burn one dvd/cd in hardy.. then the drive becomes 'lost' and not seen by the system at all. :(
<vboyz> Sturmeh: what should i do
<AprilHare> stunatra, gigabyte geforce 8400 gs
<helix> Could someone tell me why i get read only errors when in root on cmd line?
<alex_mayorga> !ubuntu-es > ele
<amenado> helix remove the lock first ..usually at  /var/lock
<vboyz> Sturmeh: is there any updates for only that
<damntourists> http://thrynk.deviantart.com/art/Mire-v2-Gtk-themepack-45804371 such a good emerald theme though...
<Sturmeh> vboyz automatically install nvidia drivers?
<helix> amenado, how?
<Deepthought> cmw72: it's in system menu
<ChatterboX_> can i use WINE to install windows drivers on ubuntu 8.04?
<Sturmeh> AprilHare i got 8800GT
<Sturmeh> :P
<kovrt> yes AMD64
<Sturmeh> ChatterboX_ what sort?
<fanqo> is there anybody who have used latex to edit chinese?
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_: no
<Sturmeh> yeah ususually not
<amenado> helix see if there is the lock in /var/lock
<gregbrady> kovrt, and trying to play video?
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, what a coincidence - i don't suppose you have a faster core 2 quad processor? :D
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh: do you want me to walk you through setting up windows to automount?
<cookiemonster077> dr_willis :  since hardy install i can't get it to see any media in the drive not even boot from it for another install
<alex_mayorga> no window driver would help on Linux
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga i really want my tablet to work but i'm not getting the assistance i need, i'mnew
<kovrt> yes any flash will heat it up
<helix> amenado, that's the message i get, but i have no idea what that is... and i dont have multiple computers so if there is what should i do?
<sc006> <cmw72> nvidia-setting would work for you
<Sturmeh> AprilHare yeah 3.0ghtz
<vboyz> Sturmeh: where i can check whether my all drivers are installed proeperly
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster077,  that sounds like a deeper issue then.
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, lol
<amenado> helix, hang on let me see where that lock is
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_: you've tried the vendor?
<gregbrady> kovrt, I wish I could help.  Mine does the same thing.  I put a wedge in the front of my laptop to lift it off the surface of the table.  It gets me by.
<Sturmeh> vboyz not sure, desktop effects should be working
<osmosis> boo
<Sturmeh> vboyz did you install and try envy?
<cmw72> Deepthought, it doesn't find a command named nvidia-settings
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, this isn't getting me any closer to the goal i seek :)
<nix-newbie> vboyz: system->adminsitration->hardware drivers
<cmw72> but it says I am using those drivers
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga no i havent
<vboyz> Sturmeh: yes
<Sturmeh> AprilHare bite me, then install envy
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, how do i get out of 640x480 for instance? :)
<Sturmeh> :D
<Deepthought> cmw72: no, look in your system-menu
<AprilHare> envy?
<kovrt> ok, i guess it's still expirimental stuff
<Deepthought> cmw72: is it there ?
<cmw72> no
<gregbrady> kovrt, heat and laptops, yes
<cmw72> under administration?
<vboyz> Sturmeh: yes i installed envy 24
<Sturmeh> yeah envy installs drivers for graphics card nvidia and ati
<alex_mayorga> wacom tablets have pretty good linux support IIRC
<Sturmeh> did you use it vboyz?
<cmw72> not under preferences either
<AprilHare> Sturmeh, many thanks will try
<vboyz> Sturmeh: no i havent use it
<Sturmeh> vboyz go to the first menu list, and down to system, and clikc on envy
<Deepthought> cmw72: ok, go start synaptic, search for nvidia-settings and install it
<amenado> helix do you have this /var/lib/dpkg/lock  ?
<cookiemonster077> dr_willis : kernel update was suggested to me there was a bug fix at 2.6.24-13 if your kernel is older try that
<gregbrady> kovrt,  but even a small lift on the front of the laptop usually increases the airflow enough to keep it from failing.  It works on my space heating Compaq R4000
<cmw72> shoudl i install the Nvida Binary XFree86 4.x/X.org 'new' driver?
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ try to contact them if only to make them aware their hardware doesn't work as intended on linux, make and model?
<vboyz> Sturmeh: there is no envy in menu
<helix> amenado, yes i think that is the path that i am being told about when trying apt-get remove
<Deepthought> cmw72: no, negative; that is the open source driver
<cmw72> Deepthought, ok .. i just saw your msg re: synaptic ... i'll look at that
<nix-newbie> vboyz: try going to hardware drivers under system->administration
<Sturmeh> vboyz did you install envy properly?
<tomoyuki28jp> Every time I boot hardy, the brightness is set to the max, and it is really annoying.  How can I set the default brightness??
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie you on ubuntuforums?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga i havent done any of that, on the site though, the linux platform isnt there for the driver download..does that mean it cant work?
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster077,   2.6.24-16 here. :(
<nix-newbie> Sturmeh: yeah I think so, havent logged in in forever
<sc006> <cmw72> do you have the nvidia driver installed
<Sturmeh> well if possible pm me the automount instructions from there lol
<No1CaNTeL> hey guys, could someone please recommend a good video encoder to use with Ubuntu?? I would like to be able to convert between formats/dvd. Thanks
<Deepthought> cmw72: you need the restricted driver; Did you install that  already ?   Just to make sure, check in system menu 'hardware drivers manager'  and see if the driver is in use (a tick in the box)
<Sturmeh> i'm outta here
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_not necessarily
<spo0ner> ayone in here by any chance own a Hauppauge WinTV USB2 PVR?
<gregbrady> kovrt, I once defrosted a pound of hamburger under may laptop in under 2 hours while processing some video!!!!
<cirkit>  21:59:07 up 76 days, 22:51,  2 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.10, 0.20
<vboyz>  Sturmeh:  please dont go
<alex_mayorga> Sturmeh see you around
<[Ginger]> heyyyy... whats the command for creating a new folder?
<sc006> cya
<cookiemonster077> Dr_willis: just a thought
<Sturmeh> nix-newbie will take care of you vboyz
<Sturmeh> cya alex_mayorga
<Odd-rationale> [Ginger]: mkdir
<cirkit> mkdir -p
<sc006> lol
<[Ginger]> Odd-rationale: thanks
<alex_mayorga> [Ginger] mkdir
<[Ginger]> :D
<vboyz>  Sturmeh: thanks  Sturmeh for help me this much
<nix-newbie> vboyz: so where are we and what are we doing?
<amenado> helix i cant find my notes how to unlock that..
<[Ginger]> you guys are quick on the draw
<No1CaNTeL> ne1?
<vboyz> nix-newbie : i have downloaded envy 24
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga i have an idea but i want to know if its possible b4 i run ahead and try it... what if i install windows xp through virtualbox, would it work if i install it in windows then?
<ravi> hey, just reinstalled Ubuntu using my old Home partition, whenever I install new programs, icons are not auto-updating in my menu.
<howls> Hello.  I just ugpraded to 7.10 to 8.04 last night.  I have a problem, where if I use the wireless kill switch, then turn it back on I am unable to connect to the network.  I had this problem with the gnome network icon and have this problem with WICD as well.  I did not have this problem with gutsy.  Any ideas?
<vboyz> nix-newbie: installed it
<DIFTOW> nix-newbie.. im  back
 * alex_mayorga shocked at the hordes of win32 converts
<ketamin[e]> i need to find a decent pci network card for my desktop. ive tried 2 and the connection -sucks-
<damntourists> Sturmeh: i just remembered what that program/engine was that i was talking about
<damntourists> Sturmeh: it's called murrine
<nix-newbie> hey DIFTOW whats up?
<nix-newbie> vboyz: are you trying to get a video card installed?
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ it might work inside the virtual WinXP, but there are a lots of ifs for that
<nix-newbie> damntourists: Sturmehs out
<SeaPhor> [Ginger], its called , "pre-mature erratication!"
<vboyz> nix-newbie: i think
<damntourists> nix-newbie: ah ok
<vboyz> nix-newbie:  that is installed
<DIFTOW> nix-newbie, what'd i do wrong? :O
<Sturmeh> ta damntourists
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ make, model and what do you want to do with the tablet?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga what do u mean?
<helix> amenado, i'll look it up
<ravi> hey, just reinstalled Ubuntu using my old Home partition, whenever I install new programs, icons are not auto-updating in my menu.
<vboyz> nix-newbie: when i installed ubuntu it ask for the driver update
<vboyz> nix-newbie: i have done it at that time
<nix-newbie> vboyz: ok have you tried going into hardware drivers, its under system->administration
<No1CaNTeL> could someone please recommend a good video encoder app?
<cirkit> ffmpeg
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga Genius G-Pen 4500 i want it for general purposes [like a mouse] and for graphics
<nix-newbie> DIFTOW: hmm, im stumped there, did you check to make sure you have gcc installed?
<vboyz> nix-newbie:  it is in use
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ I can't help if I don't know what we're dealing with or what is the goal we're trying to achieve
<DIFTOW> whats gcc? heh
<nix-newbie> vboyz: ok, what does hardware drivers show?
<nickellery> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bc-howls> Any ideas?
<vboyz> nix-newbie: Status : in use
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ you're on ubuntu already or just giving it a thought?
<Deepthought> No1CaNTeL: what cirkit is trying to communicate to you is use ffmpeg ; that's quite a usefull encoder that has all the tricks
<cirkit> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Factoid ffmpeg not found
<nix-newbie> vboyz: ok, so your card should be working then
<No1CaNTeL> lol, thank you's :D
<cirkit> vboyz: you should run glxgears as normal user in a shell
<vboyz>  nix-newbie: i think the video decoding quality is less
<cmw72> Deepthought, ok ... that's mostly working now ... but when i "save to x configuration file" via nvidia-settings ... i get an error: Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<SJrX> I have a virtual private server with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on it. I'd like to upgrade it to something with more recent packages.
<SJrX> Do you guys think there is any fallout in doing it, like custom patches or something I would have needed
<vboyz>  glxgears ,how i can run  it
<Deepthought> cmw72: that's right; don' t worry about it, it's just backup
<vboyz> :??
<cirkit> open a terminal and type glxgears
<helix> ameno, oh i get it, it cant lock the /var/lib/dpkg/lock file because it seems to be in read only (as for every file for idk what reason)
<cirkit> it will give you the frames per second for your card
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga using ubuntu 8.04
<vboyz> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vboyz> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<cmw72> allright ... i'll restart x and see what happens
<vboyz> cirkit: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<vboyz> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<Deepthought> cmw72: If you don't want it to happen start from terminAL  sudo nvidia-settings, but like I said it' s no problem; did you manage to get two screens going here ?
<nix-newbie> vboyz: first off, if i remember correctly, ati and nvidia graphics cards dont seem to function as well in linux as they do in windows, probably due to drivers
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ do you plug it and does it do anything?
<cirkit> vboyz: thats your problem ... you're missing the glx module .. not loaded
<vboyz> how i can load it
<vboyz> ??
<nix-newbie> vboyz: go to syanptic and search for glx
<usser> nix-newbie, actually nvidia linux drivers outperforms window nvidia driver
<helix> ameno, gotta go... i'll try this or else idk what to do
<ravi> hey, just reinstalled Ubuntu using my old Home partition, whenever I install new programs, icons are not auto-updating in my menu.
<sc006> the nvidia driver in 8.04 buggy
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga when i plug it in nothing happens
<sc006> i had to use the beta
<[Ginger]> SeaPhor: what what?
<Peddy> can someone tell me where the the image file for the shutdown button is stored? Thanks
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<vboyz> cirkit : how i can load it
<nix-newbie> usser: really? maybe that phoronix article was over ATI then
<vboyz>  cirkit  : how i can load glx module
<cirkit> vboyz: make sure you have nvidia module loaded with modprobe nvidia as root
<ravi> just reinstalled Ubuntu using my old Home partition, whenever I install new programs, icons are not auto-updating in my menu.
<selig5>  /quit
<sc006> nvidia driver are usually good ati suck
<SeaPhor> [Ginger], nothing, i just made a at the moment joke, sorry was just messin around
<cirkit> vboyz: "glx" needs to be in your xorg.conf
<usser> nix-newbie, ati is crappy yes
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ a bit dated, but should be pretty much the same
<vboyz> cirkit: please tell me the steps what should i do
<ravi> simple question: how do I forcibly fix my menu system (reload it)
<vboyz> cirkit: i am new to linux..ubuntu...Just joined today
<con-man> I need to install a binary in ubuntu how do I go about that
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga can u help me in following the instructions from the site, remember i'm a new user and keep in mind that i'm using 8.04
<ravi> damn this is frustrating...
<con-man> !binary
<ubottu> Factoid binary not found
<con-man> !bin
<ubottu> Factoid bin not found
<vboyz> cirkit: are u there
<vboyz> ??
<con-man> anyone?
<ravi> con-man: what do you mean?
<nix-newbie> vboyz: if this your first time with linux, then let me make a few suggestions to you, first google and ubuntuforums.org are two great places to look for help, secondly the learning curve gets easier as you go
<con-man> I have GoogleEarthLinux.bin and I want to install it
<ravi> con-man: gotchya
<ravi> con-man: go to the terminal
<ravi> con-man: cd to that directory
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ ask any question or problem you face here on the channel, it should work all pretty much the same
<con-man> ok
<vboyz> cirkit: are u there
<vboyz> cirkit: ??
<ravi> con-man: and simply type "sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<ravi> con-man: without the quotes
<ravi> vboyz: what was your problem?
<con-man> ravi: thanks! it worked!
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga whats the first move, i have the driver cd?
<sc006> he might have to make it executable
<ravi> bah.. can't get my question answered so I might as well help others
<ravi> sc006: apparently not, it worked
<cmw72> Deepthought, when i save ... it does not over write xorg.conf
<cirkit> vboyz: please type "locate xorg.conf" and then open the xorg.conf file with your favorite editor like "nano /path/to/xorg.conf" without the quotes ... make sure you see the nvidia module loaded in there ... look for the driver line --> Driver      "nvidia"
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ put it aside, that's for windows :) only
<sc006> yep
<cmw72> Deepthought,  the file date remains unchanged
<cmw72> even though i have chmodded it to 777
<cmw72> as well as xorg.conf.backup
<fordkiller> Hi All
<sc006> sometimes you do have to
<ravi> con-man: yeah - normally you need to make an executable actually allow it to execute  by doing "chmod +x nameofexec"
<vboyz> cirkit:/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vboyz> /usr/share/displayconfig-gtk/xorg.conf.fallback
<vboyz> /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<vboyz> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<vboyz> /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.roster
<FloodBot1> vboyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nix-newbie> hey all, im out
<cirkit> vboyz: if that is there, re-install the nvidia package from Administration
<ravi> cirkit: why don't you just make him install envy and auto install?
<Deepthought> cmw72: like I said, it shouldn' t matter, you should get tje new settings after restart x anyway; by the way to restart x easiest is to do ctrl-alt-backspace, that get's you right back to login
<ravi> cirkit: it's the easiest path
<ravi> cirkit: especially for a beginner
<SeaPhor> cirkit, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cirkit> ravi: sure ... either way
<Taime1> is there a fix yet for xorg not detecting displays correctly?
<cmw72> Deepthought, but when i try that ... none of the settings i changed in nvidia-settings stick
<DIFTOW> Can someone help my with installing FSV. A clone of FSN used in SGI's IRIX 4.1? http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<ravi> cirkit: yeah, I'm sure point-and-click will be easier for him
<DIFTOW> If so, come to #moomoo
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga ok then, now what?
<sc006> cirkit it even in synaptic
<ravi> cirkit: yeah, package name envy-ng I believe
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ open a terminal
<alex_mayorga> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cirkit> sc006: i know this ... do we even know if he installed the *correct* nvidia package?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga yeah done
<vboyz> Section "Device"
<vboyz>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<vboyz>         Boardname       "NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series"
<vboyz>         Busid           "PCI:1:0:0"
<vboyz>         Driver          "nvidia"
<vboyz>         Screen  0
<FloodBot1> vboyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravi> cirkit: envy will handle that automatically
<sc006> who knows
<vboyz>         Screen  0
<eboyjr> I want to make a gksudo launcher... So I can drag-and-drop applications to it and it will run... right now, I have "gksudo %U" and it doesn't work when I drag nautilus to it. What should I put for command?
<FloodBot1> vboyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deepthought> cmw72: ok, the start it from the terminal, that's what I always do (I like my backups in order too): start terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings, give your user password and then make your settings; choose when saving to not merge with existing file, this way you get a fresh config; next time leave merge on
<damntourists> anyone know where i can download murrine? the main website is down
<ravi> vboyz: in your terminal type "sudo apt-get install envy-ng"
<ravi> vboyz: without the quotes
<sc006> envy will install the newest stable driver
<cirkit> ravi: never knew what that was .. just checked ... by the sound of it, vboyz will be better off with that then
<bazhang> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<vboyz> ok
<vocx> eboyjr, I definitely remember something like that... a guide somewhere in the forums... maybe Aysu's
<damntourists> ravi: isnt it "sudo apt-get install envyng" ?
<fde> damntourists: Ubuntu Hardy has it by default.
<eboyjr> They banned him for only 6 lines ( probably accidentally? )
<bazhang> damntourists:  revi envyng-gtk
<SeaPhor> please all, i know it is now in the repos but please, envy is last resort, has way too many down-sides, and most of the time not needed
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga awaiting the next instruction
<Taime1> is there a way to get xorg to PROPERLY detect display and write to xorg.conf? or this not fixed yet?
<ravi> thanks, yep
<ravi> vboyz: in your terminal type "sudo apt-get install envy*"
<damntourists> fde: i'm trying to get to the website to get the configurator though
<sc006> i agree with envy as the last resort
<ravi> vboyz: you'll see confirmation to install, just hit enter
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ can you please pass back the link and on the terminal do "lsusb" no quotes
<bazhang> Taime1: what about gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<ravi> vboyz: yt?
<Gokee2> Is packages.ubuntu.com down? I can`t seem to get to it
<Deepthought> cmw72: by the way, to get double screen you have to choose the 'configure' button, and choose separate x-screens, then drag the second screen to the position you want (if you don' t see second screen, drag the screen and it will be under the other one)
<vboyz> ravi:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sc006> kinda like installing beta driver so you can play a 3d game lol :)
<vocx> eboyjr, it's not banned. It's just a bot stopping excessive flood.
<vboyz> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ravi> vboyz: close any synaptic window that is open
<cmw72> Deepthought,  I figured it out ... had to do sudo nvidia-settings
<cmw72> and that let it save
<ravi> vboyz: also close any update manager windows
<cmw72> all is right with the world now
<bazhang> vboyz: try to close add/remove or synaptic then try again in terminal
<ChatterboX_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<Deepthought> cmw72: as I asaid...
<cmw72> sorry ... i must have missed that
<ravi> vboyz: and retry the command again at the command prompt by pressing the up arrow and hitting enter
<vboyz> E: Couldn't find package envy-ng
<cmw72> thanks for all your help
<Deepthought> cmw72: do you get 2 screens now ?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<cmw72> yup
<vboyz> E: Couldn't find package envy-ng
<cmw72> two separate screens
<ravi> vboyz: did you type "sudo apt-get install envy*"?
<vboyz> ravi: i think you are indian
<bazhang> vboyz: package name is envyng-gtk
<ravi> vboyz: yep
<Deepthought> cmw72: innit cool ?   I could never get back to one
<sc006> yes the big sudo helps all maybe
<alex_mayorga> ravi: probably a good patch to add to the error message :)
<DIFTOW> Can someone please help me with compiling this program.. its a bit old so im confused.
<Deepthought> cmw72: watch nasa-tv on top screen and do the chores on the bottom ;-)
<bazhang> DIFTOW: what package
<vboyz> gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<DIFTOW> It isn't a package.
<DIFTOW> It is just source code files.
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ thanks, does the lsusb gave you any of the names listed on that page?
<ravi> alex_mayorga: sorry.. which one?
<DIFTOW> File System Vizualizer.
<vboyz> i installed envyng-gtk
<bazhang> DIFTOW: okay what is it
<DIFTOW> Visualizer*
<bazhang> vboyz: now launch it
<ravi> vboyz: yay, now go to Applications > System Tools > EnvyNG
<vboyz> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vboyz>   gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<vboyz> E: Broken packages
<DIFTOW> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<alex_mayorga> ravi: the make sure synaptic windows are closed
<vboyz> ya opend
<ravi> alex_mayorga: yep
<vboyz> i opend EnvyNG
<vboyz> i opend EnvyNG
<ravi> vboyz: click on install nvidia driver
<bazhang> vboyz: then run it
<vboyz> automatic\
<vboyz> or manual
<vboyz> ??
<ravi> vboyz: yep
<vboyz> which one needed
<ravi> vboyz: auto
<FloodBot1> vboyz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vboyz> ??
<sc006> cross your fingure and your toes
<gregbrady> How do I solve this error with virtualbox? VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<bazhang> vboyz: easy on the enter key please
<ravi> vboyz: just choose automatic, it'll work for a bit and ask for a restart of the computer
<cirkit> gregbrady: just modprobe the required module
<osmosis> what time would /etc/logrotate.d/apache2  run?
<ravi> vboyz: go ahead and restart and it'll come back to the login screen where you can proceed.
<usser> gregbrady, whats your kernel? do uname -a
<cirkit> try 'modprobe vboxdrv'
<drivetrax> look man Nasa - no Linux support! http://www.nasa.gov/help/multimedia/odplayer.html
<vboyz> ravi: are you from kerala
<vboyz> ??
<ravi> nope, AP
<bazhang> drivetrax: thanks but offtopic here
<gregbrady> usser, Linux keithclark-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<sc006> what kind vid card do u have
<vboyz> ravi :ok i am from keralla
<ravi> vboyz: cool
<Deepthought> cmw72: ok, now you' ll have to do some experimenting; in separate x-screens you have setting xinerama on or off; that makes a difference with dragging windows from one screen to other, and maximizing on one or all screens; twinview is different; it has aceeleration on all screens but might give trouble with maximize; however, if you first do separate with xinerama on, athen switch to twinview, xinerama remains and you have perfect setting: acce
<Deepthought> just watch one of those open-GL screensavers go on both screens as if one;;  soooo cooool
<fde> osmosis: whenever it is set to start in /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<drivetrax> man.. bazhang  Nasa should offer
<ravi> vboyz: in the states right now though
<sc006> ati nvidia only 2 choices
<molusk> so whats the coolest command for terminal?
<Deepthought> sorry for flood guyz
<alex_mayorga> drivetrax write to your congressman/woman
<molusk> just owndering
<vboyz> yes
<drivetrax> ergh
<Dr_willis> molkko,  fortune | cowsay
<vboyz> ravi: you have messenger ID
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga Bus 002 Device 006: ID 5543:0004 UC-Logic Technology Corp. Genius MousePen 5x4 Tablet got that when i did the "lsusb" thing
<ravi> hey, anyone willing to help me with _my_ problem? just reinstalled Ubuntu using my old Home partition, whenever I install new programs, icons are not auto-updating in my menu.
<gregbrady> usser, I don't quite understand the whole modeprobe thing yet
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ that's on the list right?
<vboyz> ravi: do you have any messenger ID ???
<Deepthought> drivetrax: what you mean no linux support on nasa ?   just install codecs and it's fine !
<ravi> vboyz: nope
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: please keep it ontopic thanks
<SeaPhor> bazhang, wasn't it you that just a few weeks ago were telling me how you couldn't help me because i was using envy and that wasnt supported and was bed here?
<vboyz> ravi: your e-mail ID pleases
<horndog> quit
<vocx> ravi, applications menu?  All that stuff is handled by some XML files located in various locations in your home folder or in /etc
<usser> gregbrady, yea hang on one sec theres a package u need to install
<bazhang> SeaPhor: that is envy; envyng was developed with the help of ubuntu developers and is in the repos
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga when Genius is on the list
<cirkit> Nasa supports Flight Linux
<ravi> vocx: hmm... I know but how can I flush that stuff?
<ravi> vocx: seems it's conflicting with my old home partition
<gregbrady> usser, no problem
<ravi> vboyz: sorry man, I can't give it out in a public IRC such as this
<Dr_willis> I think  the name 'envyng' should of been.. well.. perhaps better if it dident have the term 'envy' in it. :)
<ravi> vboyz: or else everyone will be after me
<usser> gregbrady, here do this sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-386
<vboyz> ravi: not for that
<ChatterboX_> <alex_mayorga Genius is on the list
<alex_mayorga> bazhang: how exactly was I on topic?
<DIFTOW> If someone can help me. Please send me a PM or join #moomoo so I can talk without all this distraction here.
<vocx> ravi, I think you could delete the info on HOME since I guess it takes precedence over stuff in /etc
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: discussion of nasa was not
<vboyz> ravi: i just want to add  you as my friend in orkut
<ravi> vboyz: don't have orkut
<vboyz> ravi: its ok
<ravi> vboyz: lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gregbrady> usser, funny, not part of the regular install?
<DIFTOW> I keep asking for help, and everyone who says "whats the problem?" doesnt ever respond when I explain.
<ravi> vocx: ok... mind being a bit more specific as to what to delete?
<sc006> its envy-gtk
<usser> gregbrady, it should have been installed, did it work?
<bazhang> DIFTOW: what is the exact issue; please clearly state what you have tried, what errors you have gotten etc
<gregbrady> usser, working now
<ravi> holy crud people "sudo apt-get install envy*" and get it over with
<alex_mayorga> bazhang: I didn't introduce the topic, but anyway, thanks on your input
<vocx> DIFTOW, well, you don't explain exactly what the problem is, you just say, "I wann compile halp!"
<sc006> or envy-qt if you run kde
<DIFTOW> No
<Anza> I cant transfer the pictures from my camera, it wont show up, I plug it in and nothign shows up! :(
<DIFTOW> Wrong
<bazhang> sc006: envyng-qt
<ChatterboX_> <alex_mayorga the Genius brand is there
<Starnestommy> DIFTOW: have you checked the readme or install files in its sources?
<cirkit> ravi: rm ~/.
<DIFTOW> Of course
<sc006> fot kde
<DIFTOW> They appear to be empty.
<ravi> cirkit: hahaha
<Dr_willis> ravi,  my apt-get install has tab completion. :)
<sc006> for KDE
<Starnestommy> DIFTOW: is there a ./configure script in it?
<DIFTOW> Look, you can get the same files I have.
<DIFTOW> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<ravi> Dr_willis: ah yes, but people make too  much fuss about which envy to install
<DIFTOW> I tried running the configure script in the terminal.. it didnt work.
<ravi> Dr_willis: not like an extra 50 kb on the disk is going to hurt anyone
<vocx> ravi, I can't tell exactly what to delete, but I'll search the GNOME desktop guides... let's see if I can find it.
<Starnestommy> DIFTOW: what error messages did it give out?
<Dr_willis> ravi,  im not sure apt-get install envy* would work....   Then again the name 'envy' = somthing we trained people to run away from for ages. :)
<ravi> Dr_willis: it does
<sc006> sorry youtr right
<Deepthought> drivetrax: if you follow links on the nasa-page you linked earlier, you' ll find you end up on linux-real-player fer instance; so nuf support to work
<SeaPhor> bazhang, whatever, its the same thing, and i am better off from what you told me then, i am envy free and feels as good as being windows free , GL with what ever you do just remember that all the places you tell ppl to go are mostly empty #wireless, and so on
<sc006> dont listen to me
<sc006> lol
<ravi> vocx: thanks, I'm not going to take cirkit's advice of rm ~/.*
<ravi> vocx: :)
<Dr_willis> ravi,  it just matched several dozen packages here. :)
<ravi> Dr_willis: yep... no problem
<Gokee2> Anyone know why I don`t have xdmx in hardy?  I have all my sources enabled
<rockets> OMG THERE ARE 1337 PEOPLE HERE
<rockets> 1337 ftw
<sc006> i need to fry my brain
<mcknight> what is xdmx
<Dr_willis> ravi,  except   dont want the gnome stuff. heh..
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ then try to follow this guide http://www.stud.fit.vutbr.cz/~xhorak28/index.php?page=WizardPen_Driver#4
<ravi> Dr_willis: it's really not going to kill your system - you know that right?
<cE_eXemPhe_Fzz_> haiiii
<bazhang> SeaPhor: glad it worked out for you; re-directing people is an option for people who may not get the answer here-->compiz gives very good answers though it is less active here (though everywhere is less active than here)
<Dr_willis> ravi,  of course.  but it seems the use of wildcards can tend to grab a lot more then what one expects
<gnech> hello
<bc-howls> Can anyone here help me with my wifi problem?  If I turn off wireless using the kill switch, then turn it back on, I am unable to connect to any networks until I reboot.
<ravi> Dr_willis: much better than not grabbing one thing that you need
<eboyjr> Is there a command for running a command? like START program.exe in windows?
<gregbrady> usser, no, it did not work
<Dr_willis> ravi,  BEST is to use apt-cache search and get the proper name. ;)
<ravi> Dr_willis: it's good for noobies who need a quick way to install it without getting into too complex of names
<vocx> ravi, ha, well, I can't tell you _exactly_, but it must be some file mentioned here: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/2.20/menustructure-0.html.en
<usser> gregbrady, what does it say?
<usser> gregbrady, same story?
<sc006> sorry bought the type on the envy progam all
<gregbrady> usser, same error
<usser> gregbrady, alright hang on 1 sec
<gregbrady> usser, no problem, thank you
<bazhang> sc006: it is so new most people make the same error ;]
<ravi> vocx: ok... hmm.
<cookiemonster077> can someone tell me how to load the correct drivers for my dvd burner
<bora> is frostwire currently broken or is it just me?
<sc006> yea i didnt even see it lol
<ravi> anyone know how to reload all the menus in Ubuntu to the defaults?
<gnech> I'm currently ssh'd into a school computer, and in the console I have no support for spanish characters. Can I change this without being a superuser?
<ravi> this is driving me nuts
<Dr_willis> cookiemonster077,  ive never seen them needing drivers to be loaded.
<KeithWeisshar> why is the sound not working in the chromium game in hardy
<chiefwigms> hey guys.. question on hardy - i upgraded, and my evtouch driver (i use .87) calibration is completely different than in gutsy (no hardware changes)
<KeithWeisshar> how do i fix it
<karayan> Hello all is there any software that supports google talk
<KeithWeisshar> why doesn't the sound work in chromium in ubuntu 8.04
<ravi> karayan: you mean with voice?
<usser> gregbrady, here try this guide its for gutsy but should work for hardy
<bazhang> ravi the menus or the panels-->please clarify thanks
<sc006> do you know witch file or dir has the menu files
<vocx> ravi, basically, there is a bunch of ".config" and "applications.menu" files that control the application menu. I don't know how to reset it. I'm not an expert on this, but I want to learn this stuff also, since I wanted to customize my menus a little.
<Dr_willis> ravi,  i normally move the whole home/* to a backup dir. that way i start with a clean home. and move whatever config files/dirs  back
<KeithWeisshar> i don't even get music or sound in the chromium game
<karayan> ravi, yes google talk with voice
<cookiemonster077> dr_willis : i now have it recognizing cds but not dvds and dmesg says its using uniform cdrom drivers
<ravi> karayan: hmm.. I would have to say no
<alex_mayorga> ravi you mean the panels?
<ravi> karayan: however Skype is available
<gregbrady> usser, and the guide is?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga i'm not understanding it
<ravi> alex_mayorga: menu items
<KeithWeisshar> is there a fix for the no sound issue in chromium game
<ravi> bazhang: menu itmes
<ravi> bazhang: items*
<usser> gregbrady, bah sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<gregbrady> usser, heh
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga how i do step 2?
<KeithWeisshar> why am i not getting any sound in the chromium shooting game
<yao_ziyua1> can anyone suggest faster solutions than tor?
<usser> gregbrady, just follow steps for gutsy
<karayan> ravi, I did a google and found things like tapioca and jabbin. They are not actively developed?
<hittingpilot> i have a problem with the synaptic packet manager
<ravi> karayan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246717
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ type that on a terminal on the directory you downloaded the driver
<Starnestommy> hittingpilot: what kind of problem?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga i've downloaded the file to my desktop, can i drag the file out to extract?
<gregbrady> usser, thank you for your time and attempts!
<bazhang> ravi you mean the system-->preferences-->main menu items? that one?
<ravi> karayan: you can give it a shot but I don't think they are maintained
<chiefwigms> anyone?
<ravi> bazhang: I mean applications
<hittingpilot> i'm trying to install a windows wifi device
<usser> gregbrady, no problem
<ravi> bazhang: you see, I have an old Home partition and I reinstalled
<bazhang> ravi did you check that
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ you can double click and it would ask where to extract
<ravi> bazhang: and I can't see any new icons appearing as I install new apps
<ravi> bazhang: check what?
<bazhang> ravi the preferences main menu config tool
<ravi> bazhang: not much I can do there
<vocx> chiefwigms, anyone what?  If you are not answered repeat the question, but don't just say "anyone?" because it's confusing.
<ravi> bazhang: it doesn't help with adding new apps as I install them
<chiefwigms> hey guys.. question on hardy - i upgraded, and my evtouch driver (i use .87) calibration is completely different than in gutsy (no hardware changes)
<bazhang> ravi: adding from where repos or random sites
<ravi> bazhang: for example, I installed epiphany-browser and it should show up in Application> Internet but it doesn't
<ravi> bazhang: repos
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga its suppose to be just a folder with the files after extraction right? please alex_mayorga, remember i'm still kinda new to this
<eboyjr> When I drag a launcher with a command of "nautilus" to another launcher with a command of "gksudo %u", nothing happens.. Yet when I drag a txt file to a launcher with a command of gksudo "gnome-open %u" , it opens gedit with the file i dragged to it with root privileges.. Why is that?
<ravi> bazhang: that epiphany was the epiphany-browser package
<bazhang> ravi epipahny? let me try
<ravi> bazhang: epiphany-browser
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ yep now on that folder there should be INSTALL and README files, double click those and read along
<Scunizi> !wireless > Scunizi
<sc006> u could try gconf-editor but i don't if it will help you
<ravi> sc006: talking to me?
<sc006> yea
<Garbear> i'm having video card problems with gutsy anyone with a little time?
<ravi> sc006: hmm... what in particular?
<bazhang> ravi hang on installing it
<ravi> Garbear: yep
<Garbear> i am new so bare with me
<vocx> Garbear, perhaps formulating a better question would help?
<Garbear> sec
<ravi> Garbear: one thing: ATI or NVIDIA?
<ravi> Garbear: go to a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install envy*"
<ravi> Garbear: launch EnvyNG, Applications > System Tools > EnvyNG
<Garbear> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller?
<alex_mayorga> my Firefox is acting up, I try to sudo aptitude reinstall firefox, but I get "E: I wasn't able to locate file for the firefox package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." any ideas?
<ravi> Garbear: heheheh Intel
<ravi> Garbear: ignore what I said above
<Mr_Awesome> hi, i just upgraded to hardy heron, and for some reason all my sound is extremely degraded and low quality. what could be causing this problem?
<ravi> Garbear: go ahead, describe your problem.
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, you there
<alex_mayorga> !new
<ubottu> Factoid new not found
<Garbear> lspci -v is the right question?
<alex_mayorga> !n00b
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ChatterboX_> falex_mayorga following the install file, where do i type "xmkmf"
<ravi> bazhang: ok
<Garbear> i dont have the advance graphix option
<ravi> Garbear: no probs, what is your issue?
<ravi> Garbear: ok.. so what happens when you try to turn it on?
<gregbrady> Ok, I give up on virtualbox!!!!!  It is not as easy as stated!
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ you need to do that on a terminal that is open on the folder you extracted
<Garbear> my only display options are vesa generic compliant video
<vocx> gregbrady, ha ha, you newbie!
<Garbear>  it saysno
<gregbrady> vocx, true enough!
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ you know how to traverse folders using cd command right?
<vocx> Mr_Awesome, I think they added the Pulse Audio sound system on top of alsa. So that may be the cause. But don't know of any solutions. Mine is fine.
<usser> gregbrady, what happened?
<ravi> Garbear: ok.. what laptop are you running?
<usser> gregbrady, where u stuck?
<sc006> what wrong with vbox
<alex_mayorga> a !new-user factoid is hardly overdue
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga no
<gregbrady> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<Garbear> dv2000 64bit duo
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga of course not
<lucian> a small flame (sorry) , if the 1328 user join to make a new kernel better than linux, the world to be better
<Mr_Awesome> vocx: indeed. i tried setting the sound preferences to alsa, but that didnt do it
<usser> gregbrady, did u do all the steps in the guide?
<ravi> Garbear: are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<lucian> sorry for my english
<Garbear> yeah
<sc006> u should get the full one from the web sight
<gregbrady> usser, yes
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX you've never used cmd.exe back in windows?
<Garbear> although i am wiling to reinstall i am trying to work it out
<ChatterboX_> not really, i've never really had to
<usser> gregbrady, well lets do step by step
<sc006> ose limited on features
<mm_> ud
<usser> gregbrady, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-source
<mm_> وين العربي
<bazhang> ravi did it and added to applications-->internet menu-->choosing an icon for it as well and no worries
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga not really, i've never really had to
<mm_> هاي
<mm_> وي
<phobos_> Hey everyone, can anyone think of why the mozilla flash plugin would make my computer extremly unstable?
<mm_> وين الدعم الفني العربي
<bazhang> !sa | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<ravi> bazhang: it's not adding for me
<alex_mayorga> lucian: might it be that half of the users are employees from Redmond trying to annoy :)
<lucian> phobos_: install gnash in cvs
<ravi> bazhang: hence my tension :)
<ravi> Garbear: hold on please, looking up a solution
<gregbrady> usser, ok
<vocx> gregbrady, you can also try the debian package from the innotek web page (developers of virtualbox). It's not exactly the same as the -ose package but you won't notice any difference.
<usser> gregbrady, no errors?
<bazhang> ravi: how are you adding it-->system--preferences--main menu add it there
<alex_mayorga> !terminal > ChatterboX_
<usser> gregbrady, kk sudo module-assistant prepare
<gregbrady> usser, no
<Garbear> on te phone with a slacker freind too
<lucian> alex_mayorga: hehehh ,sorry for the flame
<usser> gregbrady, pastebin the output of that command
<phobos_> luckin: thanks, i wasn't for sure, the plugin made my computer randomly freeze. or atleast i think it was flash
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga yeah i already have it opened
<ravi> bazhang: weird, it didn't do it automatically for you?
<ravi> bazhang: that's how it did it previously for me
<vocx> phobos_, why do you think it was flash?
<lucian> alex_mayorga: but one day i will make a kernel fork from openbsd
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ please follow ubottu advise and check that guide
<alex_mayorga> ubottu is wise :)
<Garbear> so my computer has a poopy card aparently
<phobos_> vocx: i removed it and it stopped
<ravi> Garbear: of course, this is integrated video card
<ravi> Garbear: can you give the output for glxinfo?
<gregbrady> usser, http://pastebin.com/m2997aed4
<vocx> phobos_, removed the plugin or just closed the browser?
<switchcat> Q: I'm having audio problems with playing back an .avi since upgrading to hardy... it's like it's being repeatedly inturrupted and skipping back on itself, I'm not sure how to describe it.
<phobos_> vocx: removed the plugin completly
<alex_mayorga> lucian as linus says real mean have the world save them or something like that
<switchcat> Any suggestions? is this a common problem?
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ so are you on a terminal at the folder you've extracted?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga what guide? i feel forced to go back to using xp, i hate having to do installations on ubuntu, i like it very much but windows is so much easier
<vocx> switchcat, what program are you using to watch the file? Use a different program.
<usser> gregbrady, do this   sudo apt-get install curl build-essential patchutils
<Garbear> sec ravi
<bazhang> ravi sometimes a refresh of x will do it; it showed it in the main menu config tool but did not show the icon so I deleted it and added again
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga what do you mean on a terminal at the folder, i have the terminal opened
<vocx> usser, are you telling him to compile the vbox source? why? the package doesn't work or what?
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ you're free to go, but if you want ubuntu to be better at least write the mail to your vendor
<sc006> it really not easer it's the learning curve
<ravi> bazhang: ok, weird. probably the package's post-installer gone wrong
<ravi> bazhang: stupid me
<gregbrady> usser, so much faith to copy and paste a sudo command!
<phobos_> vocx: the problems also only started once i installed the plugin to begin with. It could be somethign else but it was the only pattern i notioced
<flip2405> Hello i have a question i kinda got my self in a pickle here i downloaded the live cd when i ment to download the text based installer because my computer will not install on the live cd and i knew that from previous attemts is there any way to make a partition on my hd and make it boot the text based installer?
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga i dont want to go, but i'm getting abit frustrated...its not easy thats all
<alex_mayorga> bazhang is there a factoid for basic CLI interactions?
<usser> vocx, yea... i told him to install package module for 386, didnt seem to work
<switchcat> vocx - I've already tried a few different programs, gxine, vlc, etc. etc.
<Garbear> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Garbear> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Garbear> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Garbear> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Garbear>    visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
<FloodBot1> Garbear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregbrady> usser, ok, done
<bazhang> ravi not at all--likely a bug that noone has fixed nice workaround though right?
<usser> gregbrady, kk sudo module-assistant update
<ravi> bazhang: yep, thanks
<chiefwigms> n/m fixed it... theres a hardy patch for it
<chiefwigms> :)
<helix> Ok so I encountered the most weird thing ever... trying to figure out which process stalls on boot. But it seems my filesystem turned to READ ONLY for some reason... this is right after installing hardy from scratch and installing and my favorite programs, i decided to reboot to apply changes and it just gets stuck at some point, so i did alt f3 and saw that processes such as ndiswrapper cannot proceed, or something with my integrated webcam to
<ravi> bazhang: thought it was a larger problem because I was reusing my old Home
<usser> gregbrady, should finish with no errors and so on:
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: you mean basic bash commands?
<usser> gregbrady, sudo module-assistant unpack virtualbox-ose
<sc006> flip2405. just download the alternative cd
<usser> gregbrady, and sudo module-assistant auto-install virtualbox-ose
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ I understand that, just stick to it a bit and it'll come to you, type pwd on a terminal and it'll tell where you're at
<ravi> Garbear: please post to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<alex_mayorga> bazhang !cd !ls !pwd maybe?
<eboyjr> Where can I learn about %x things in commands?
<Garbear> thanks ravi got help from efnet
<ravi> Garbear: I didn't even catch your message because you didn't address me with my screen name.
<ravi> Garbear: cool
<Garbear> thanks
<Garbear> peace
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: the bot commands or the terminal commands--you can /msg the bot with keywords in a private window for that
<vocx> ravi, wait! you fixed your menu problem? I can't scroll to read the solution.
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga yeah /home/roshane
<Xcell> I love you folks. no, kidding
<Blaenk> hey is there anyone here that speaks french, I have a french language question (I know it's off topic but no one in #ubuntu-fr is alive)
<alex_mayorga> !cd > ChatterboX_
<ravi> vocx: yeah, it seems it wasn't a global issue as I thought - stupid package I was installing wasn't putting in it's icons correctly in the post-install phase.
<alex_mayorga> !ls > ChatteboX_
<switchcat> is there a linux-fr channel?
<ravi> vocx: go figure :P
<gregbrady> usser, holy cow, working
<eboyjr> #ubuntu-fr
<Xcell> ye ha!
<helix> Blaen i do
<switchcat> eboy - he already said ubuntu-fr is dead
<ChatterboX_> alex_mayorga huh? type that?
<vocx> eboyjr, check www.ubuntuforums.org   the laucher you want has already been done hundreds of times.
<usser> gregbrady, hm... shouldnt :)
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ again, listen to ubottu it's a genious
<helix> blaen c'est quoi ta question?
<usser> gregbrady, did u do that part sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` vboxusers
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: please do that in PM with the bot and not other users thanks
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<eboyjr> vocx, I found it already... Its gksudo "gnome-open %u"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211149 in tracker "Tracker indexing 0 of 0 folders" [Undecided,New]
<isdepopecath> Hi, I've got a question regarding installing a program from the .tar.gz (tarball?). I've extracted the contents of the archived file, but where do I go from there?
<gregbrady> usser, yes
<gregbrady> usser, still the same error
<usser> gregbrady, also this will load the module on startup, otherwise u'll have to modprobe vboxdrv manually each time: echo "vboxdrv" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<helix> Any opinion on my previous question above?
<alex_mayorga> bazhang I know my three commands of bash already, I need the users to know them
<usser> gregbrady, hang on, dont do last command
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: that does nothing with those commands though-->please dont
<usser> gregbrady, pastebin the output of modinfo vboxdrv
<alex_mayorga> bazhang how to explain cd to other then?
<alex_mayorga> bazhang man cd ?
<vocx> isdepopecath, do you have a link to the source package, what do you want to install and why?
<sc006> gregbrady> there a great vbox manual on there web page
<ravi> alex_mayorga: what, may I ask, are you and bazhang talking about?
<Chris|> what's the default audio cd extractor for ubuntu?
<isdepopecath> vocx: I'm trying to install Hamachi for gaming purposes.
<ravi> Chris|: soundjuicer
<vocx> Chris|, Sound Juicer
<bazhang> alex_mayorga: this is ubuntu support please stay on topic thanks
<eboyjr> I figured out the problem: when you drag a launcher, you get the path of the launcher ( the *.dekstop file ) not the command of the launcher
<chiefwigms> where'd the "hardware devices" go in 8.04? used to be a preferences tab in 7
<Chris|> ravi thanks, and vocx thanks
<Chris|> for some reason i just couldnt remember it
<Chris|> lol
<gregbrady> usser, http://pastebin.com/m39e8d43
<lmosher> Anyone know why the latest kernel (24) gives my laptop an error ('/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit), while the older kernel (22) did not. In order to get hardy installed I actually had to install gutsy, then upgrade to hardy and boot the old kernel. Any clues?
<helix> Ok so I encountered the most weird thing ever... trying to figure out which process stalls on boot. But it seems my filesystem turned to READ ONLY for some reason... this is right after installing hardy from scratch and installing and my favorite programs, i decided to reboot to apply changes and it just gets stuck at some point, so i did alt f3 and saw that processes such as ndiswrapper cannot proceed, or something with my integrated webcam to
<alex_mayorga> ravi bazhang is wondering why I !cd > joeisanewuseranddon'tknowwhatCLIis
<eboyjr> What command runs a launcher?
<r00723r0> Hi, GNOME is being gay. When I use the menu or run dialog to open programs, it doesn't work (but killall works well). However, everything can be run with the terminal, and the run dialog works if I select "view in terminal".
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<bazhang> !ot | alex_mayorga you may wish to visit ##linux
<ubottu> alex_mayorga you may wish to visit ##linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TuxPWNZ> How do I install .bin files?
<usser> gregbrady, nice now sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` vboxusers
<r00723r0> Anyone know?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: run them
<usser> gregbrady, sudo rmmod vboxdrv
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: you installing Google Earth or something?
<usser> gregbrady, sudo modrpobe vboxdrv
<sc006> lol
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: How?
<icky> looking for some help--tried searching forums and found no solution although many similar situations--someone pm me so that i don't have to flood the channel?
<usser> gregbrady, log out log back in and it should work
<zouding> hi
<UberCanuck> TuxPWNZ, usually you just chmod filename; ./filename
<gregbrady> usser, in which order?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: chmod +x name.bin
<iKK-pidgin> (gnome-panel:25670): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_set_icon_pixbuf: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: then "sh name.bin"
<usser> gregbrady, in order i wrote it
<alex_mayorga> bazhang I'm trying to help ChatterboX_ to get his/her tablet to work, if you feel you can do better, by all means join us
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: or if it requires sudo, "sudo ./name.bin"
<usser> gregbrady, if u did any of these before dont worry just do them again
<alex_mayorga> ChatterboX_ any luck?
<Sortudo> has anybody here that could folow some steps to hemp me to connect with wirelles network?
<sc006> make the file executable
<vocx> isdepopecath, I don't feel like going to search for the hamachi thing. But usually the package or webpage has instructions on what to do, which dependencies you need, etc.
<usser> gregbrady, not gonna hurt
<gregbrady> usser, error on the second one....Module vboxdrv does not exist in /proc/modules
<usser> gregbrady, thats fine
<sc006> put ./ in front of it if a terminal
<Kohlrak> ndis seems to not notice my hardware
<qwiksand> alex_mayorga no luck, still dont know the first thing to do
<hh_kqw_t> ..
<usser> gregbrady, as long as modprobe doesnt error out
<iKK-pidgin> (gnome-panel:25670): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<iKK-pidgin> gnome-panel in ubuntu 8.04
<icky> need some assistance concerning partitions and installing ubuntu via the live cd...  step four shows a blank window as if no drive is connected.  any ideas?
<Sortudo> ### has anybody here that could folow some steps to hemp me to connect with wirelles network?
<ravi> hahah.. today morning I was stupid enough to run e2fsck on my mounted root... totally wasted it. That's why I reinstalled Ubuntu.
<Kohlrak> Sortudo, what ubuntu are you running?
<isdepopecath> vocx: Well, it is telling me to do enter the 'make install' command into my terminal, but if I just type that alone, nothing happens.
<Kohlrak> hardy?
<phobos_> Sortudo: does the NIC show up in your network manager?
<vocx> ravi, ! it asks you for confirmation!
<gregbrady> usser, yes it did
<qwiksand> alex_mayorga can i get compiz fusion effects on xp?
<vocx> isdepopecath, can i have link please...
<ravi> vocx: I had a ball resting on enter :)
<qwiksand> or beryl?
<Sortudo> kohlrak: brazilian kurumin, debian flovor
<Xcell> yee Haaaaa! 8.04 R0xors, thanks folks
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, as far as I know, you can't (why would you?)
<Styles> Question: If I'm running Wine and I run some horrible virus that would kill a WIndows computer, what happens in linux?
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<cycom> darn right Xcell
<ravi> vocx: came back 5 minutes later and my root partition was screwed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211149 in tracker "Tracker indexing 0 of 0 folders" [Undecided,New]
<isdepopecath> vocx: Sorry, yea, got it.   http://logmeinwiki.com/wiki/Hamachi:Install_on_Linux
<usser> gregbrady, nice log out/log in and try it
<cycom> Xcell: first time my Toshiba laptop ahs had all its hardware supported in a looong time
<Kohlrak> good question, styles
<cycom> Xcell: now if only I could get suspend working... :)
<PapaFD> Have a second drive /dev/sdb  I want to share with samba  mounted /media SHARED anyone know what the fstab line for it should look like?
<iKK-pidgin> (gnome-panel:25670): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_drag_set_icon_pixbuf: assertion `GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuf)' failed
<iKK-pidgin> where to report this bug ?
<ravi> vocx: I kind of knew there'd be errors since I had done something funky previously
<sc006> the virus will try to infect the file in wine
<alex_mayorga> qwiksand I don't think so but that's probably topic for #XP-offtopic :(
<Styles> o.0
<gregbrady> usser, I see a typo!!!!
<qwiksand> UberCanuck because ubuntu is hard to use, been a windows user all my life
<sc006> if it even can
<Styles> Really?
<arvind_khadri> Styles, with wine you can only Windows apps not Windows
<Kohlrak> XD
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: you got your .bin installation to work?
<gregbrady> usser, ok, I will try to reboot
<Kohlrak> it'd probably crash and not be supported XD
<Styles> arvind_khadri, I know.. thats why I'm asking if I run a virus what happens ..
<bullgard4> iKK-pidgin: In Launchpad.
<Sortudo> kohlark, i use kde and have many gui scrips tha do the hard work for me.
<icky> looking for some help--tried searching forums and found no solution although many similar situations--someone pm me so that i don't have to flood the channel?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, i feel sorry for you :-), really, i don't go into MS forums to ask how to use their tools on Linux
<qwiksand> <alex_mayorga> can u give me the installation process in simple, really simple steps
<arvind_khadri> Styles, the maximum thing it can do is corrupt your application
<Kohlrak> i'm having some trouble too, sortudo
<iKK-pidgin> bullgard4: ok
<Kohlrak> that's why i'm asking
<hh_kqw_t> 有中国的么。
<Kohlrak> to see if we can use the same fix
<Xcell> cycom:  works great, yee Ha! 8.04 rules...Down with dungeon Windoze = medocated os. lol
<iKK-pidgin> hh_kqw_t: 有
<phantom784> my hardy installation is  being very sluggish on my brand new laptop.  can someone help me speed it up?
<bazhang> !cn | hh_kqw_t
<ubottu> hh_kqw_t: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zouding> i am
<Sortudo> may i help you kohlrak?
<ravi> phantom784: what kind of video card?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, I'd suggest give Ubuntu another/better try
<sc006> Styles>the virus will try to infect the file in wine
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> seriously, you are not encouraging...
<phantom784> ravi: nvidia 8600
<Kohlrak> same problem sortudo
<cycom> Xcell: meh, vista runs fine for me.  OS X is fine for PPC, but I still love wobbly windows
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, wasn't trying to be
<ravi> phantom784: is it more a problem with disk access or what?
<Kohlrak> ndis doesn't recognize my junk
<Sortudo> ok
<ravi> phantom784: is your hard drive light on a lot?
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> i realised
<hh_kqw_t> 刚看ubuntu上看的irc 这两天装ati hd 显卡驱动 一直没有成功
<UberCanuck> phantom784, default hardy?
<alex_mayorga> qwicksand you're the one with the Genius tablet right?
<iKK-pidgin> hh_kqw_t:   /join #ubuntu-cn
<phantom784> ravi: haven't noticed the hard drive light
<Styles> sc006, Okay. But will it be successful? Like what if its trying to hook kernal and break something.
<ravi> phantom784: ok.. which drivers do you have?
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: I'm trying to install sqlite, so I need a little help.
<shirish> hi guys I'm got couple of .rar files its named something.part1.rar as well as something.part2.rar how do I extract the contents of both the files into one single file, its an .avi file
<ravi> phantom784: for your nvidia
<icky> need some help concerning step four of the live cd install--install doesn't detect my partitions or act as if any drive at all is connected.  any ideas?
<phantom784> ubercanuck: it was fine when i first installed it,but became  slow soon
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, i doubt there is an effort, but if you really want compiz-fusion on windows, then I'd suggest doing a port
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: there's not much to install :)
<qwiksand> alex_mayorga> yes, i am
<phantom784> ravi: i have the drivers from the restricted driver manager
<vocx> well, it says you just need to do "make install"   weird instructions... that would be "sudo make install"  so the program is installed to your /usr/bin folder. But maybe you can just extract it anywhere you want and run it there?
<UberCanuck> phantom784, dns issues?
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: What do you mean?
<vinaymenon> hello i have kubuntu hardy (kde4) running on my xps 1530 .....seems enabling the nvidia propitiatory drivers crashed kdm on boot
<Xcell> cycom:  do not ask my opinion of vista. lol, windoxe 7 is suppose to take over, when? Dont care,,, Ubuntu R0x
<bazhang> qwiksand: this is ubuntu support for help with windows visit ##windows
<bazhang> !ot | Xcell
<ubottu> Xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vocx> isdepopecath, ^
<Sortudo> some one knows if my wirelees lamp light (led) must blink befor i can get wirelles conection ?
<phantom784> ubercanuck:  i  don't think so.  i've been watching top and i've noticed xorg and firefox liking to take up lots of cpu time
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: sqllite is a small db which is controlled through languages with a simple library
<aaron__> icky: are you on the liveCD now?
<sc006> Styles>nah it may screw your wine install a little though
<Xcell> ok
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: mostly, it's one executable
<eboyjr> How do I find what command gets executed when I right-click a launcher and click "Launch"?
<qwiksand> bazhang no, i really just want my tablet installed on ubuntu 8.04, need help
<icky> aaron__: yes sir i am using the live cd right now
<sc006> Styles>i did it before not much happens
<isdepopecath> vocx: Are you referring me to the post above your own?
<vinaymenon> i see a cool blue animation on  startup and get a blue striped screen with a black band .... (sounds familiar anyone?)
<bazhang> qwiksand: then stick to the topic here thanks-->compiz-fusion on windows is not
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: none* executable?
<UberCanuck> phantom784, what size of swap?  can you ping some ips correctly?  is everything slow or just parts?
<ravi> phantom784: by sluggish do you mean the drawing of stuff on screen or internet?
<aaron__> icky: open up system-administration-partition editor and ceck if it sees your HD
<qwiksand> bazhang, can u help?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: what?
<choke> argh
<phantom784> ubercanuck: 3 gig swap and 3 gig ram
<alex_mayorga> bazhang would you mind explaining cd command to quicksand?
<vocx> isdepopecath, yep... ha ha forgot to type the nick.   Or maybe you can search the forums, for dedicated instructions for Ubuntu. SInce this hamachi thing looks like a small game, it shouldn't be hard.
<qwiksand> bazhang G pen 4500
<Sortudo> ### someone knows if my wirelees lamp light (led) must blink befor i can get wirelles conection ?
<icky> aaron__: it does not, tried that--also tried gparted livecd with no avail
<damntourists> howdy
<choke> how can i install wine? i followed the instructions on the winehq site but its not in the add/remove thingy
<phantom784> ravi: drawing stuff on the screen is slower.  if i drag a window quickly accross firefox, i can see "trails"
<ravi> phantom784: ok, install the latest driver with envy
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, excellent - I used a lenovo x60 with ubuntu/opensuse for a while, successfully
<aaron__> icky: does your bios see it?
<Kohlrak> choke, try synaptic and search for wine =p
<ravi> phantom784: you know how right?
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: Look, I want to configure sqlite, so that it works with python.
<vinaymenon> Sortudo: after...it binks on data transfer (as of what i noticed)
<choke> ok
<icky> aaron__: it does
<phantom784> ravi: do i have to uninstall the drive i currently have?
<ravi> phantom784: nope
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: What do I do?
<isdepopecath> vocx: Thanks. And just so you know for future reference, Hamachi is just a VPN client. I just use it to connect to friends to play games.
<Sortudo> choke: try to use apt-get
<ravi> phantom784: envy will take care of it
<qwiksand> UberCanuck ahh..does that mean you are gonna help me?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: install python-sqllite
<phantom784> ravi: okay.  i've used envy before
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: and you can do all the samples
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, if i can, sure
<aaron__> icky: try the alternate install CD perhaps? Past that I can be of little help, sorry
<gregbrady> usser, ok, you've solved one error
<icky> aaron__: originally tried to install on fresh out of box hd, nothing--formatted and partitioned and installed windows, tried ubuntu again, with nothing
<ravi> phantom784: it automates removal and installation of new driver
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, not if you want compiz-fusion on xp  though lol
<icky> aaron__: alternate install?
<Sortudo> ### has anybody here that could folow some steps to hemp me to connect with wirelles network?
<usser> gregbrady, what does it say now?
<ravi> phantom784: just reboot at the end and you should be good to go
<Sortudo> ### someone knows if my wirelees lamp light (led) must blink befor i can get wirelles conection ?
<ravi> phantom784: good luck and come back if the problem persists
<bazhang> !alternate | icky
<sc006> TuxPWNZ> are you in terminal or Nautilus
<qwiksand> UberCanuck cut it out man, btw you and me, i hate windows...
<SuperQ> Crap, hardy upgrade failed because of an odd problem with libuuid chowning
<phantom784> ravi: thanks for your help
<gregbrady> usser, it says no bootable media found.  This is an iso download
<SuperQ> Likely due to slapd not working at the time
<phobos_> Sortudo: does the wifi card show up in the network manager?
<TuxPWNZ> sc006: Terminal
<aaron__> icky: there's an 'alternate install' version of the liveCD available; it's text based for install, rather than GUI
<Sortudo> phobs: yes
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: did you install python-sqlite
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, my company has xp on the desktop, 100 nodes, trying to migrate to linux within 2 years
<choke> found it in synaptic* is it just called wine?
<sc006> TuxPWNZ> what is your problem?
<icky> aaron__ thanks, i'll look it up--thanks for responding to my request for help
<qwiksand> UberCanuck your help is appreciated, thing is tho, i'm not so clear on certain terms
<SuperQ> Is there any way I can re-run the post-hardy install cleanup scripts?
<usser> gregbrady, well did u enable cdrom drive? what OS is that?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, ask away
<aaron__> icky: good luck
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: Yes, I guess it works now. :)
<phobos_> Sortudo: ok, in the manager does it not see you AP?
<vocx> bazhang, moreover where is the original ubotu, and not his brother ubottu?
<bazhang> vocx: down for repairs
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: yep, everything should work from inside Python
<gregbrady> usser, never mind....you are good!!!!
<UberCanuck> SuperQ, why?  there are several 'clean up' tasks you can do anyways
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: I did "import sqlite" in the Python IDE and it worked.
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck how are they going to migrate people brains, I wonder :)?
<gregbrady> usser, I thank you very much!
<Kohlrak> yulp
<qwiksand> UberCanuck i wanna install the drivers, the box says for vista and mac
<choke> :O no setpoint for linux..
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: yuck, get something better than Idle :)
<usser> gregbrady, no problem always glad to help
<Sortudo> phobs: i can see my ap
<SuperQ> UberCanuck: well, I ran apt-get autoremove
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, training as well as moving to open apps already (open office and firefox for example)
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: It's ok, I use geany too! :)
<vinaymenon> i guess envy would solve my problems too .....do i have to remove the currently loaded nvidia closed drivers before trying envy ?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: ok good
<sc006> later all
<SuperQ> UberCanuck: since Ubuntu upgrade arn't just apt-get update/dist-upgrade these days, I just want to be sure that this won't explode when I reboot :)
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, drivers for what?
<Sortudo> phobs: i get dhcp error onde connecting
<ravi> bye sc006
<gregbrady> usser, I hope I can repay someday
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: And yeah, one more thing.
<phobos_> oh, is the ap setup to give IP's
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: what is it Steve Jobs?
<UberCanuck> SuperQ, you can do an Ubuntu upgrade that way - I did
<SuperQ> UberCanuck: yea, it mostly works
<qwiksand> UberCanuck my Genius tablet, G-pen 4500
<bazhang> vinaymenon: this is hardy then envyng-gtk is in the repos; envy is not good for your system and is unsupported here thanks
<SuperQ> UberCanuck: supposedly the update-manager does do some tweaks
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: I want to install the j2se, so that I can work with Java, but I couldn't find it.
<choke> why does nothing download..?
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck quicksand needs to install this http://www.stud.fit.vutbr.cz/~xhorak28/index.php?page=WizardPen_Driver#4 but doesn't know to cd to the folder
<SuperQ> oh well, here goes the upgrade reboot
<achandrashekar> hello, I did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.04 on 64 bit, and built the ltsp for 32 bit clients...however i cannot seem to get my clients to PXE boot...any ideas?
<UberCanuck> SuperQ, manual steps, but it works
<Sortudo> phobs: the ap is working fine, i am shure, others pc can got connection just fine
<ravi> vinaymenon: envy will automatically handle removing and updating existing drivers
<alex_mayorga> and I'm to dumb to explain :(
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, so the touchscreen doesn't work?
<choke> uhh
<choke> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/binfmt-support/binfmt-support_1.2.10_all.deb
<choke> fail
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck it's an external tablet if I get the facts right
<Styles> Okay soo apparently I can't run Wine + Steam. I have to have WineX is this true?
<phobos_> Sortudo: sorry, i don't know, you could try a static ip
<qwiksand> UberCanuck nothing works, i'm not sure its even recognized
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: ok, another package sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-jre or java5 depending on your tastes
<Dr_willis> Styles,  ive heard that steam runs fine with the normal wine
<Dr_willis> !appdb | Styles
<choke> anyone run tf2 on wine yet?
<alex_mayorga> qwiksand it is recognized given it shows on lsusb
<UbuntuDude> Hullo
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, nothing works ?  networking, X, etc?
<vinaymenon> bazhang, ravi : hmm ok thanks ill try it in any case things wont get worse than having to repair x rite?
<TuxPWNZ> Which one would you go for?
<Styles> Dr_Willis, Well no I get logged in and it just crashes or something
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: and then sudo update-java-alternatives -l to set to the right version
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, ext tablet, the link is easy enough
<ravi> vinaymenon: nope
<Sortudo> phobos: would you mind to folow a few steps with me to configure my network?
<Dr_willis> Styles,  check the wine forums/appdb site. there may of been some steam update recently
<qwiksand> UberCanuck i was referring to the tablet alone, but its recognised in lsusb
<ravi> vinaymenon: give it a shot
<GT64> Hello, sorry if this has been answered before but what has broken Sudo in Hardy?  I have a laptop, clean install and a desktop upgrade, both now can't install updates. gksu and sudo just hang
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck try it when you don't know cd and have never used a CLI before
<Kohlrak> anyone know what to do when ndis says the hardware isn't there when it is?
<patifa> GT64: hang?
<phobos_> Sortudo: i could try
<choke> finally! got wine to dl
<UbuntuDude> I noticed that to.  I have to use su a lot instead
<ravi> GT64: tell me if sudo bash hangs.
<Sortudo> phobos: thanks, just 1 min
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, I suppose - just sent 2 of my windows developers to an intro linux course.  :-)  i'll see next week if they learned anything
<GT64> no response, for hours.  doesn't install, need to kill gksu to get response back from update-manager
<bullgard4> Welche Dateien umfassen den 'Index' von Tracker? (siehe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: got Java now?
<phobos_> Sortudo: no problem, tell me when your ready
<chaqui> how do i play DVD's?
<achandrashekar> kohlrak: did you load the module using ndiswrapper first?
<chaqui> i have 8.4
<ravi> chaqui: insert one and ye shall see
<qwiksand> UberCanuck wish i had somewhere to get a course
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, so the instructions from alex_mayorga - have you tried that?  do you want to step through it together?
<GT64> sudo gives unable to find host message if run from terminal
<Styles__> k I"m Styles__ since somebody already has my name ><
<chaqui> i downloaded all the codecs i could find
<Sortudo> phobos: plese folow me now
<aburrent> I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS and for some reason the upgrade button doesn't appear in the update-manager......anyone have know how to fix this?
<bennyf11> hello, Im having issues installing PHP onto ubuntu 8.04 desktop can anyone help me please??
<chaqui> ravi that didn't work
<patifa> oh great, the unknown host error
<qwiksand> UberCanuck definately together. nice
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<chaqui> theres a message that comes up
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: sun-java6-jre is already there.
<bazhang> chaqui: including the ones from www.medibuntu.org
<Sortudo> 1: configure wirelles network pharamentres
<phobos_> Sortudo: ok
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck I'm just glad I touched win32 back when you needed to run win command on dos for it to run :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211149 in tracker "Tracker indexing 0 of 0 folders" [Undecided,New]
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: get the jdk to be sure
<bazhang> !appdb | styles
<ubottu> styles: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, okay, then right click on the link and save it to your home /home/username
<chaqui> bazhang: as a repository?
<Sortudo> 2: set ok to ath0
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: I'm doing that right now. :)
<bazhang> chaqui: just the two packages
<vocx> TuxPWNZ, jre is only the runtime, JDK contains libraries to actually develop stuff.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck what link?
<Kohlrak> that's the problem
<aaron__> aburrent: as far as I know, you will have to go through 7.XX to 8.04
<Kohlrak> the ndiswrapper won't load the module
<TuxPWNZ> vocx: Uh-huh, thanks. :)
<Sortudo> 3: wath is the ESSID? i put kurumin_mobile
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, is this link for your driver: http://www.stud.fit.vutbr.cz/~xhorak28/index.php?page=WizardPen_Driver#4
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck see what I'm talking about :)
<Dr_willis> chaqui,  http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, yea, but i'm willing to try
<phobos_> Sortudo: essid is what ever the name on the AP is
<UberCanuck> Anyone attend Linuxfest Northwest a week ago?
<Kohlrak> well
<Xcell> does libflashsupport  for ff3 really work?
<Kohlrak> it loads the inf
<Styles__> Whos the current maintainer of Wine?
<Jesus> f
<Jesus> aah
<patifa> GT64: A domain or a plain change occurred to your /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname file.
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: you do want to run some kind of Java IDE or what?
<Sortudo> phobos: witch is the correct operational mode for my board? managed or Ad-Hoc ?
<alex_mayorga> anyone know where to get .deb of firefox nightlies?
<Jesus> sorry about that
<Kohlrak> but that's when it says the hardware isn't there
<patifa> GT64: This, sadly, breaks sudo...
<Sortudo> phobos: witch is the correct operational mode for my board? managed or Ad-Hoc ?
<Dr_willis> Styles__,  you may want to enavle the 'unoffical' updated much faster then  ubuntu. wine repository
<phobos_> Sortudo: if its a router it is managed
<vocx> Styles__, why would you ask here? Go to their website, winehq or whatever.
<Dr_willis> !wine | Styles__
<ubottu> Styles__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: I am forced to work with Java and C# @ work... it sucks.
<bennyf11> Hello, is there any1 who can help me install a PHP Server, I am running into issues?
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck it cost me to be shown the door when I did !cd > qwiksand
<Sortudo> phobos: notebook interface?
<phobos_> Sortudo: humm?
<Dr_willis> Hmm tht url isent updated for hardy yet
<Styles__> Dr_willis, Who is the current maintainer of the Wine project? (hint) *
<GT64> checked both files, they look as expected.
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: I hate C#. :)
<Sortudo> 4: i will set managed
<Styles__> Dr_Willis, Its asking to register
<qwiksand> UberCanuck right clicking on the link does give me an option to save...i'm at the site though and have downloaded the file to my desktop
<bazhang> Styles__: please ask in #winehq
<patifa> GT64: 127.0.0.1 localhost, 127.0.0.1 computer-name for /etc/hosts?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: if you squint you can't really tell the difference
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, did a goole, try this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<phobos_> Sortudo: managed sounds right
<Styles__> got it haha
<GT64> 127.0.0.1 localhost.ubuntu
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: delegate methods and some other syntactic pluses are nice from C# though
<Sortudo> 5: what is the encryption system? wep, wap , wap-ralink, not secure?
<Dr_willis> whats asking to register?
<choke> errmm
<con-man> does anyone know what could cause my shift ctrl and alt keys no work with my mouse during a game run with wine?  Specifically, ctrl + click, alt + click and so on.  This only happened after upgrading to hery hardon
<vocx> ravi, TuxPWNZ, liken Java but hating C#?  isn't that like saying "I like Ubuntu but Hate Kubuntu"
<choke> opening SteamInstall.msi with wine does nothing
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck qwiksand has even untarred the file by double click, I'm really proud
<TuxPWNZ> ravi: Yeah, but I believe that C# is not as cross-platform as Java.
<patifa> GT64: I'm not too familar with this in a domain enviroment, but we need to try it w/o that .ubuntu
<Sortudo> 6: witch channel (0 to 16), i chose 6 !
<bazhang> vocx: ravi TuxPWNZ please take coding talk to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, did you unarchive it?  or do you want to drop to shell to do so?
<ravi> TuxPWNZ: yeah.. lets go over there
<WaterJoe> C# requires mono?
<choke> anyone..?
<phobos_> Sortudo: do any other laptops have to put in a password/key to access it?
<quentusrex> What is some software that can play rm files from real player?
<ravi> bazhang: sorry for starting this
<TuxPWNZ> vocx: No, it's different, C# is close-source while Java is open-source
<vocx> bazhang, actually there is a better place for that, #ubuntu-programming he!
<bazhang> ravi no worries
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck I guess my googling skills are rapidly decaying :(
<qwiksand> alex_mayorga why do i send so sarcasm? hmm...UberCanck, i just dragged the file out to the desktop
<patifa> C# is much more closed than java is now.
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, there is probably a better repo
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, okay good, open a terminal from the menus (in Accessories)
<ravi> hey, everyone wanting a C# Java Discussion come to #ubuntu-programming
<Sortudo> phobos: it did not work :(((
<ravi> no need for more noise in there
<qwiksand> UberCanuck yeah done
<phobos_> Sortudo: still can't get an ip?
<TuxPWNZ> patifa: Java is Open-source and Sun is willing to completely open it so that it ships with Linux.
<alex_mayorga> qwiksand I'm just stating our progress to Uber, sorry if I discomforted you
<tony> For whatever reason, the Grub installer on 8.04 gets really confused by very large, complicated disk setups.
<phantom784> ravi: i re-installed my nvidia driver and the computer is still slow.  i especially notice it when firefox is open.
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, good, now type (or paste) `cd ~/Desktop`
<ravi> phantom784: are desktop effects turned on?
<Dr_willis> I think sun is a little late in opensourceing java....
<choke> can anyone help me in installing steam using wine..
<tony> It always manages to land the bootloader on the right disk, but it has issues getting the menu.lst entries to point to the right drives.
<Styles__> I wana be a linux guru haha
<phantom784> ravi: they are now,  but i was noticing the same problem without them
<Styles__> Thats my goal.
<choke> styles did u get steam running?
<tony> Can anyone confirm, or am I nuts?
<alex_mayorga> Dr_willis open-jdk is already on hardy repos
<joshvittetoe> can someone assist me please? im having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my HDD
<vocx> tony, that seems like something worth investigating. Maybe you should file a bug report if you can reproduce the behavior.
<patifa> quentusrex: mplayer
<phantom784> ravi: i just turned them back off,  same problem
<shadethinker> In Feisty there was a setting where I could highlight a window without clicking while having the previous window in focus.  In Hardy I can't figure out how to enable the setting or... the name of the feature so I know what to search for in google.  Anyone happen to know?
<qwiksand> UberCanuck     "cd ~/Desktop"?
<con-man> does anyone know what could cause my shift ctrl and alt keys no work with my mouse during a game run with wine?  Specifically, ctrl + click, alt + click and so on.  This only happened after upgrading to hery hardon
<phantom784> ravi: it especially seams prevalent when i try a flash program (i'm trying  to load pandora.com now)
<tony> vocx: That's what I'm thinking. I'll scrape together a few more drives and do up a test system tommorrow.
<qwiksand> alex_mayorga no, i like the concern
<ravi> phantom784: how about youtube?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, good, now type `tar -vxzf wizardpen-driver-*.tar.gz`
<ravi> phantom784: do you see video slowing?
<phantom784> ravi: i do when i go fullscreen
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, this should unarchive the file, creating a folder with files and other folders
<danny> me too
<phantom784> ravi: but the sound is still  fine
<ravi> phantom784: go ahead and right click on any flash app and go to settings and turn off hardware acceleration if it is turned on
<GT64> ok, hosts file now says 127.0.0.1 localhost
<danny> didn't work with turning off hardware acc for me...
<patifa> GT64: k, so how's sudo bash doing?
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> when i typed the first thing nothing happened
<vocx> tony, installation problems are important to usability. What are these complicated disk setups, like for a server or what?
<GT64> still unable to resolve host
<phobos_> Sortudo: how good are you with commandline?
<chaqui> ok, that didn't work.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck roshane@roshane-desktop:~$ cd ~/Desktop
<qwiksand> roshane@roshane-desktop:~/Desktop$ cd ~/Desktop
<chaqui> :-)
<Styles> choke, I can't get steam running till later I know whats wrong though so its an easy fix thanks :) It has to do with a registry.
<phantom784> ravi: i  tried that earlier based on something i read  in a forum post and it didn't do anything.  i'm trying it agian, however
<inukshux> Will it scrw up my Ubuntu desktop if I install kubuntu-desktop now?
<jjv> can someone assist me please? im having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my HDD
<patifa> GT64: What's your /etc/hostname file say in comparison to your /etc/hosts, now?
<bazhang> inukshux: no
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, you need to unarchive the file, you can do so by double clicking on the file on your desktop
<Styles> jjv, whats wrong?
<phantom784> ravi: i can't even get a youtube video to load anymore.  i was able to earlier
<inukshux> bazhang: and how can I get KDE4 from my Gnome desktop? I'm on Hardy.
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, opens a dialog, then hit the Extract button, twice
<bazhang> inukshux: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<tony> vocx: Saw it happen once on a server install, once on a desktop install. Various parts of the filesystem spread out across various disks, some Windows mixed in, etc.
<Sortudo> IEEE 802.11g ESSID: "kurumin_mobile" Mode: Managed   Frequency: 2.437 GHz  Acess Point: Not-Associated   Bit rate: 0 kb/s Tx-power: 16dbm  Sensetive=1/1    Retry:off   RTS thr:off     Fragment thr:off   Encripition key: ???-???-???_/???_!!!  Security mode: restricted    power management:off link quality:0/70  Signal Level=-99dbm    Noise level= -99dbm
<patifa> GT64: First like should be, of course, "127.0.0.1 localhost" for the first line, and likely "127.0.0.1 NAME-desktop" for the 2nd line
<patifa> GT64: Followed by ipv6 stuff
<jjv> Styles did u get my pm?
<qwiksand> UberCanuck when extracted its suppose to just come as a folder right?
<ravi> phantom784: ok.. switch it back on then
<phobos_> Sortudo: do you have the encryption key?
<Sortudo> phobos: please read
<ravi> phantom784: or was this before you messed with the hardware acceleration setting?
<Sortudo> phobos: please read
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, you mean, just created a folder after extracting?  yes
<Sortudo> IEEE 802.11g ESSID: "kurumin_mobile" Mode: Managed   Frequency: 2.437 GHz  Acess Point: Not-Associated   Bit rate: 0 kb/s Tx-power: 16dbm  Sensetive=1/1    Retry:off   RTS thr:off     Fragment thr:off   Encripition key: ???-???-???_/???_!!!  Security mode: restricted    power management:off link quality:0/70  Signal Level=-99dbm    Noise level= -99dbm
<qwiksand> UberCanuck lol, then i've done that a long time ago
<phantom784> ravi: i switched it off and back on and it didn't make a difference either way.  i can't even get any flash to load to even  get to the right click menu any more
<phobos_> Sortudo: the router in encrypted, you will have to give it the wep or wpa key to use it
<qwiksand> and the command you gave me worked, think it worked in the terminal too
<alex_mayorga> qwiksand yeah we did
<ravi> phantom784: strange... how did you install flash?
<GT64> hmmm, can't start terminal or network gui, going to have to restart X
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, good, then in terminal type `:~/Desktop/wizardpen-driver-0.5.0`
<con-man> does anyone know what could cause my shift ctrl and alt keys no work with my mouse during a game run with wine?  Specifically, ctrl + click, alt + click and so on.  This only happened after upgrading to hery hardon
<alex_mayorga> qwiksand now Uber would guide you from there
<phantom784> ravi:  i followed these directions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4801532
<Sortudo> phobos: are you stell here?
<con-man> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<phobos_> Sortudo: yeah, i said what to do, you must not have seen it
<qwiksand> alex_mayorga much thanks
<ravi> phantom784: may be you should retry the installation with the latest installer from macromedia
<Sortudo> sory phobos, please reteat it
<phantom784> ravi: will try.  i already got rid of all the flash packages
<ravi> phantom784: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<wolferine> how do you mount an external USB harddrive in Hardy? I see it on my desktop, but priviledges arent right or something.. ?
<phobos_> Sortudo: the router is encrypted so you will need the wpa or wep key to get it to connect
<PapaFD> Have a second drive /dev/sdb  I want to share with samba  mounted /media/SHARED anyone know what the fstab line for it should look like?
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, xmkmf didn't work for me, include errors, uh oh
<Sortudo> phobos, ok let me try
<wolferine> PapaFD, u can look at mine if you want
<phantom784> ravi:  firefox is still  being slow, even  with flash gone, so  I don't think that flash is the whole problem
<phobos_> Sortudo: ok good luck
<con-man> I cannot shift+click in game
<Linux-Hawk> ravi: & phantom784 Please move this discussion to #slackwqare
<con-man> and its irritating cause thats an important function
<PapaFD> wolferine: can you pastebin
<con-man> that cant be remapped
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> and arrow like this ">" comes up
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck, that would be fun, I think a bug should be filed on that, given that the tablet doesn't "just works" right?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, you left a single quote in - hit CTRL-C, then back at the prompt, try pasting again
<GT64> sorry back
<wolferine> PapaFD,  http://pastebin.com/d114011a3
<wolferine> how do you mount an external USB harddrive in Hardy? I see it on my desktop, but priviledges arent right or something.. ?
<benovic> yesterday someone gave me the name of a graphical tool to set screen resolutions... it was called soemthing like RandRU - i need to find this again!
<absnt> When I install something with apt-get, where is it installed to?
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, yea, the lenovo x60 i used wasn't perfect either, I installed sled (or maybe opensuse), stole some settings, then configured ubuntu with those
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, pain, but it worked
<wolferine> absnt which program ?
<absnt> warsow
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> i'm not saying what ur saying
<bennyf11> Im trying to install a php server on 8.04, i cannot seem to read php files though. can someone please help?
<vocx> phantom784, this is hilarious, I don't even know which flash I have installed but I can watch videos without issues.
<wolferine> absnt, 'which warsow', does that give any output ?
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck all filed as bug and fixes commit I assume ;)
<absnt> wolferine: doh, totally forgot about which.. im new to linux =P
<PapaFD> wolferine:   Thank you
<wolferine> absnt, configuration, if its a server type of thing, is in /etc/
<Sortudo> phobos: security set to none on my ap dlink dl-524
<wolferine> PapaFD, hope it helps
<chaqui> ok i got mediabuntu
<chaqui> and everything installed
<absnt> wolferine: hmm.. that didn't help to much.. im trying to find where I should drop the update files but can't seem to locate the dir
<chaqui> it still giving the same error message
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, I think so, i've entered a couple laptop related bugs
<wolferine> absnt, what do you mean, drop the update files ?
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, was over 18 months ago and I change laptops every few months
<phobos_> Sortudo: humm thats weird, how good are you with the commandline?
<lmosher> Problem loading the new kernel 2.6.24-16. Recovery mode reports: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-UUID/<my UUID> does not exist. Dropping to shell". However my Gutsy kernel boots (2.6.22.something). Any ideas how to fix?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, press the CONTROL key at the same time as the character key 'c'
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck company issued I assume, I've been eying the X60 for when I become insanely rich
<absnt> wolferine: im trying to apply the patch and when I run warsow.sh that came with it, it just trys to launch the game, so I assume that I should just replace the files with these..
<GT64> My /etc/hosts: 127.0.0.1 Ubuntu.goons
<GT64> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<GT64> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<GT64> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<GT64> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<GT64> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<FloodBot1> GT64: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolferine> absnt, did u read the documenation ?
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> in the terminal, it gave me the bash thingy
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, yes, my budget, i pass my old laptops down to the guys in my team when i'm done with them
<vocx> I love these Floodbots! All problems solved with those.
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> wondering if i typed the correct thing
<GT64> Ubuntu
<benovic> ﻿yesterday someone gave me the name of a graphical tool to set screen resolutions... it was called soemthing like RandRU - i need to find this again!
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, good - now try again, but don't put a quotation character
<selocol> Does anyone know why xmms isn't in the hardy repo?
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> can you send it again please?
<GT64> sorry, and my hostname file says: Ubuntu
<bazhang> selocol: audacious is its successor
<lmosher> vocx: yeah, they respond to 5 lines of flood with 4 lines of ban/unban +z -z and 1 line of warning :/
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck may I ask what replaced the X60 and why?
<vocx> selocol, maybe it's obsolete, try audacious
<vinaymenon> just ran envyng-qt and it says http://pastebin.com/mac2626c
<selocol> bazhang: Thanks
<SitUbuntuSit> selocol, I don't think it's being further developed
<chaqui> anyone can help me with DVD playback?
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, I think it was the 17" monster from zareason, nice (but heavy) laptop
<bazhang> !dvd | chaqui
<ubottu> chaqui: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<phobos_> Sortudo: im sorry, but my mom is bitching at em to go to bed, I hope you get wifi working
<vocx> lmosher, the system works!
<Xcell> ok folks, im out, god bless U all. bye.
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, good, then in terminal type `:~/Desktop/wizardpen-driver-0.5.0`
<vinaymenon> any ideas whats wrong at http://pastebin.com/mac2626c   should i try manual ?
<lmosher> Question: any major difference between kernel 2.6.22 and 2.6.24?
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, i got a new dell, trying it out (on it right now), inspiron 1420, ubuntu pre installed
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, got it less than a week ago
<qwiksand> UberCanuck               :~/Desktop/wizardpen-driver-0.5.0    so with the ":"?
<UberCanuck> Anyone going to Ubuntu Live this year?  (I went last year)
<Chris|> UberCanuck, you know what i would do with that? scrap the 'dell' version of that ubuntu, and put regular ubuntu on it..
<usser> lmosher, 2.6.24 has a new opensource driver for intel wifi
<bazhang> lmosher you have any support issues with the new kernel?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, no ':'
<Chris|> they restrict ubuntu so much its not funny
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck that's also on the short list, that I might even afford the eeePC is also on the list
<UberCanuck> Chris|, why - no trust?  :-)
<Chris|> they left out a ton of repo's..
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> its saying its not a directory
<lmosher> bazhang, I can't get 2.6.24 to boot. I get an error: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-UUID/<my uuid> does not exist. Dropping to shell. 2.6.22 boots just fine.
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, have 2 eepc - went to LInuxfest Northwest with one two weeks before - surprised that its still gathering attention
<fde> Chris|: So just add those repos back, rather than install fresh... legal DVD playback etc is a good thing.
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, the directory that was created, was it in your home or on your Desktop?
<bazhang> lmosher: have you looked at launchpad to confirm any of the bugs there?
<Chris|> fde, yeah but i can also do that in totem with restricted-ubuntu-extras ;) besides i'd rather have a clean install, but each his own
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> yes
<sortudo_78> thaks phobos, but it did not work :(((
<bazhang> lmosher sometimes workarounds will be posted there before they get to the forums
<UberCanuck> Chris|, i added them back in, removed some stuff (nothing nasty like they do with MS oses)
<lmosher> bazhang, I was looking at one that was pretty similar, but their workarounds didn't work for me. :(
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, which?
<fde> Chris|: ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't provide legality...
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> which what?
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck I'll wait and see until they release the 9 inch one
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, where is the directory - home or desktop?
<Chris|> yeah UberCanuck i did that, but still not as good as a fresh install, everything still worked as if it did with the dell version
<bazhang> !ot > alex_mayorga
<lmosher> bazhang, 2.6.22 seems to be working OK. I have 9245 wireless and it's working just fine.. so.. I might just leave it as-is until next version... maybe they'll fix it by then.
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, probably a good idea - its a little claustrophobic
<choke> yay got steam to work under wine
<Chris|> fde, that's true, but i'm sure i wont get the FBI knocking on my door
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck do you feel like !ot ?
<bazhang> lmosher best to stay with what works
<choke> is it possible so i can use my files of my games on my D: windows drive?
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> /home/roshane/Desktop >>>thats the properties of the folder
<choke> or do i have to clone them somewhere
<bazhang> Chris|: please stay on topic
<UberCanuck> Chris|, so far so good - but my reason for buying is to evaluate it for purchasing for the company I'm with, easier if we have to do less with it (if you get my meaning)
<L0N350LDI3R> ode.net
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, ot?
<wolferine> how do you mount an external USB harddrive in Hardy? I see it on my desktop, but priviledges arent right or something.. ?
<bazhang> !ot
<Chris|> UberCanuck, i see your point
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lmosher> bazhang, Yep. I'm glad I got it working. I was really pissed (just bought this laptop) and I used my hardy CD and it wouldn't load/install.. I was getting mad until I tried Gutsy and it installed fine. At first I was just thinking the laptop was screwy. Now (as far as I can tell from bug reports) it's just my HDD being less compatible with the latest kernel
<fde> choke: Sure, you can even use the Windows DLL's for better performance under wine too... just point to it via System > Wine > Configure Wine.
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, okay, then in the terminal type `cd ~/Desktop' and then cd into the folder that was created
<vocx> lmosher, still, you should read about it on the forums. Maybe it is a persistent problem only few experience. Search for the exact model of the laptop. And ye, new hardware doesn't always work.
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck what ubottu just said
<UberCanuck> Chris|, Ubuntu is not an enterprise desktop, its behind sled or rhed
<smmagic> does anyone know any programs that are like mspaint?
<choke> uhh help?
<choke> nvm
<vboyz> hey i downloaded firefox-3.0b5.tar.bz2 ..i want to replace it with my current firefox..how i can do it ??
<Chris|> samiam Krita
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, ah
<fde> smmagic: kolourpaint and gnupaint
<Ahadiel> smmagic, gimp perhaps?
<bazhang> vboyz: in hardy? it is standard you know
<smmagic> I just want something simple
<fde> smmagic: krita and gimp are more advanced
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> not sure if it has moved
<vboyz>  i have beta 4
<vboyz> not beta 5
<smmagic> GNUpaint I guess.
 * fde prefers kolourpaint
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, only moved if you moved it
<bazhang> smmagic: how simple? for kids?
<proqesi> gimp is just point and grunt though
<vboyz> bazhang: i have only beta 4 in my pc
<smmagic> Simple like mspaint
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, do you have any ubuntu knowledgable friends that can help you in person?
<smmagic> Just when I wanna cut out a image, etc.
<qwiksand> roshane@roshane-desktop:~$
<vboyz> bazhang: i want to upgrade it
<izinucs> smmagic, tux paint
<smmagic> ew, tuxpaint
<vboyz> hey i downloaded firefox-3.0b5.tar.bz2 ..i want to replace it with my current firefox..how i can do it ??
<Jurgentje> Hi all... anyone here who can tell me where to find grub.conf in ubuntu 8.04
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> no i'm the only one around thats uses it...
<UberCanuck> Jurgentje, /boot/grub
<proqesi> Jurgentje: it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fde> smmagic: gnupaint and kolourpaint emulate the mspaint interface... try them.
<proqesi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vboyz> UberCanuck :hey i downloaded firefox-3.0b5.tar.bz2 ..i want to replace it with my current firefox..how i can do it ??
<patifa> GT64: whoops, sorry.  Missed your reply due to the lack of the highlighter.
<smmagic> fde, installing gnupaint right now
<GT64> no problems been web surffing to see if there is anything out there
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, i'd suggest you get some help but to compile the driver, you will need to do `sudo apt-get install xutils-dev build-essential`
<Jurgentje> UberCanuck: cant find it there it was the first place i looked. :s
<izinucs> vboyz, if you're on hardy you already have it.
<vboyz> smmagic: ey i downloaded firefox-3.0b5.tar.bz2 ..i want to replace it with my current firefox..how i can do it ??
<patifa> GT64: The hostname file needs to match the 2nd column, 2nd row, of your /etc/hosts file
<hellues> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vboyz>  izinucs:  i am using pre-relase
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> whats that?
<vocx> vboyz, I'm sorry, by the way you post, you do not have the skills to install a new firefox version. Don't repeat the question too often, it is offensive.
<UberCanuck> vboyz, source?  when you do ./configure set a folder like /usr/local/
<smmagic> vboyz, Why are you asking me?
<vboyz>  izinucs: it has beta 4
<vboyz> smmagic: i hope you may know ir
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, gets the binaries and libraries needed for building your driver
<smmagic> nope,
<maxwell888>  /part
<patifa> GT64: the first line of /etc/hosts is usually 127.0.0.1 localhost and the 2nd should be 127.0.0.1 CONTENTSOF/etc/hostname
<GT64> so first line should be 127.0.0.1 localhost
<vboyz> smmagic: i am new to ubuntu
<UberCanuck> Jurgentje, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GT64> and second line should be 127.0.0.1 Ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> vboyz: rather use this https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> running
<smmagic> I don't know
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> done
<bazhang> vboyz: ff3b5 is in hardy why do you wish to compile it
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, good - now you need to move to the folder in terminal, the folder that was created from the archive
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211149 in tracker "Tracker indexing 0 of 0 folders" [Undecided,New]
<UberCanuck> vboyz, and when you run it, call it via /usr/local/bin/firefox
<rogue_trader> I currently use gnome. if I install kde as a second desktop environment, can I uninstall it again without affecting my gnome install?
<bazhang> rogue_trader: sure
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> its saying now that its a directory
<UberCanuck> rogue_trader, short answer is 'yes', long answer is that there is a lot of crud left over
<vboyz> UberCanuck:it will replace onld one
<vboyz> ??
<GT64> any good suggestion on how to do this without sudo? :-)
<vboyz> UberCanuck: i need to replace it old one with new one
<IntangibleLiquid> hide3, how do I change the cursor theme in hardy?
<UberCanuck> vboyz, you have firefox in /usr/local?  then do a folder specific location like /usr/local/lib/firefox-20080403
<patifa> GT64: aptitude might help.  I just got another guy the other day into a root bash console using aptitude
<rogue_trader> thx bazhang, UberCanuck
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, what is 'saying'?
<fde> patifa: sudo -i will get you a root terminal
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> the terminal
<patifa> fde: Only if sudo is working.
<fde> GT64: ^^
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> said that i typed is a directory
<GT64> synaptic wont start
<alex_mayorga> UberCanuck thanks on that PPA, but it still don't fixed my problem, do you know how to nuke my FF profile?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, type `pwd` in the terminal and paste what was returned?
<bazhang> !info firefox-3.0
<ubottu> firefox-3.0: safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1001 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Chris|> what package is the users/groups program in?
<bazhang> see above vboyz
<fde> patifa: If sudo isn't working, you'll probably be reinstalling in the near future...
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, your profile?  sure, rm -rf ~/.mozilla/
<vboyz> thanks
<qwiksand> UberCanuck  /home/roshane/Desktop
<bazhang> vboyz: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<UberCanuck> alex_mayorga, not sure if there is any crap left in .gnome (or anywhere else) though
<patifa> fde: well it's probably because of upgrading to hardy.  It seems to break certain people's hosts file, which in turn breaks sudo.
<patifa> GT64: Try aptitude, not synaptic
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, dude, i need you to move into the unarchived folder.  perhaps one was not created??
<bazhang> !puregnome | rogue_trader
<ubottu> rogue_trader: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<danny> hi peeps. what do I have to activate in ubuntu 8.04 to switch windows by moving the cursor in the top-right corner of the screen? if you know what i mean... :)
<mcisbackuk> Can anyone direct me to a Xubuntu room, or help as I believe the problem I'm having is across the range - Xubuntu, Edubuntu, etc..
<patifa> danny: compiz
<GT64> Ok got aptitude window?
<mulder_> Hi all. I have uninstalled Firefox 3 from Hardy, installed Firefox 2 instead now I can't seem to install any add-ons.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> you mean just open the new folder to where the files are?
<UberCanuck> danny, virtual desktops you mean?
<danny> no no
<izinucs> bazhang, that still leaves stuff in ~ that has to be manually removed.. it hides in .kde
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, in terminal
<bazhang> danny: compiz in hardy; you can also try ubuntu-tweak
<IntangibleLiquid> !xubuntu | mcisbackuk
<ubottu> mcisbackuk: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<della_cute_imoet> surabaya
<bazhang> izinucs: true but gnome is not damaged-->re his question
<patifa> GT64: Ctrl+T then move down to "Become Root"
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> how do i do that in the terminal?
<izinucs> bazhang, true
<rogue_trader> izinucs, i what if i just delete .kde then?
<bazhang> english please della_cute_imoet
<danny> bazhang it's activated... but isn't there an option to activate in its configuration?
<izinucs> rogue_trader, that works..
<patifa> GT64: It's also responsive to mouse usage if you're in a graphical desktop enviroment.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck>  file:///home/roshane/Desktop/wizardpen-driver-0.5.0
<bazhang> danny you want the scale or expose plugin
<GT64> ok got that
<patifa> Get root yet?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, in terminal, do a `tar xvzf wizardpen-driver[TAB]`, hit the Tab key, the full name of the file should have been completed
<izinucs> rogue_trader, just deleting .kde doesn't get rid of everything.. follow bazhang 's psychocat referance and do that then delete .kde from ~
<mystic> any around able to help with nvidia problem as in i install envy and if just reboots
<danny> expose bazhang
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, cd to that folder if exists
<GT64> it says I am root checking
<bazhang> danny: install ccsm and activate there
<bazhang> !ccsm | danny
<ubottu> danny: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<rogue_trader> ok I think I will try KDE 4 on a live cd. there is no point in endangering my stable and clean system just to satisfy my curiosity
<patifa> bah, GT64 give me a little bit and I'm going to break my virtual machine's hosts/hostname file, and see if I can recover.  The other possibility here is to reboot into recovery mode, where you can fix those two files easily.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> cannot read: is a directory
<GT64> still wont let me edit hosts file
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, paste here what you typed?
<qwiksand> tar xvzf wizardpen-driver-0.5.0
<blankthebiggerpc> What's the name of the nvidia restricted drivers package?? I managed to totally destroy my xorg.conf with the latest drivers installer
<qwiksand> UberCanuck tar xvzf wizardpen-driver-0.5.0
<benovic> mx external monitor is not correctly detected. its 1280x1024 , vga via dvi adapter on intel 945 gma (Amilo SI 1520 laptop). I already installled 915resolution and URandR
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, thats the folder - not the file, sounds like its already unarchived, do a `cd wizardpen-driver-0.5.0`
<benovic> need help :)
<bazhang> mystic envy or envyng the first is not supported here
<izinucs> blankthebiggerpc, you sure there's no auto backup of xorg?
<bazhang> !ask | benovic
<ubottu> benovic: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fde> izibi: he should have an xorg.config.old or similar if he didn't touch the file himself.
<blankthebiggerpc> izinucs, yeah there was but stupidly I ran the installer again and it wiped it
<benovic> ﻿mx external monitor is not correctly detected. its 1280x1024 , vga via dvi adapter on intel 945 gma (Amilo SI 1520 laptop). I already installled 915resolution and URandR
<mystic> ok then can you explain to me how to get nvidia drivers working without envy as i tried that as well
<nano_> what is that linux command that will compare 2 text files and spit out the differences !?
<UberCanuck> nano_, diff
<fde> nano_: diff
<nano_> sweeet
<nano_> thnx
<blankthebiggerpc> aka backed up the broken one over the top of the old one.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck roshane@roshane-desktop:~/wizardpen-driver-0.5.0$
<qwiksand> UberCanuck finally
<freakabcd> hi all
<bazhang> gutsy mystic is the restricted drivers manager
<opop> is it ok to use reiser, since hans is in the pokey?  who's been maintaining it, i wonder?
<opop> socially acceptable, and whatnot?
<freakabcd> what is the HTML editor available with Seamonkey?
<datakid> hey is there an equivalent to bcheck (solaris) or dbx debugger in ubuntu/debian?
<freakabcd> is it available as a standalone app or a package for ubuntu?
<opop> Peemonkey
<bazhang> opop it is fine but ext3 is more in use-->please stay on topic
<fde> opop: No one has been maintaining Reiser for more than a year, and there are rumors of it being dropped.
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, i'm affraid that the instructions won't work as written, sec, i'm looking into why
<fde> opop: (by the upstream kernel guys)
<opop> bazhang, that's what i was looking for, from fde.  thanks, m8
<opop> bazhang, completely on topic, thank you very much.
<blankthebiggerpc> argh, can I force a reinstall of the restricted drivers?
<fde> blankthebiggerpc: sure... sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<blankthebiggerpc> makes sense fde  :D
<fde> blankthebiggerpc: or in synaptic ... right click the package and "mark for reinstallation" or whatever it says.
<mystic> bazhang not sure i follow
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, also need to do `sudo apt-get install x-dev libx11-dev libxext-dev`  (more libraries)
<opop> how easy is it to do redundant sql servers, say, across town?
<bazhang> !binarydrivers | mystic
<ubottu> mystic: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blankthebiggerpc> Don't have a X-server fde
<opop> mysql, that is.
<benovic> narf, i get my screen doubled
<mystic> thanks
<UberCanuck> opop, muti-master?
<UberCanuck> opop, which rdbms?
<opop> UberCanuck, hey, how ya doin?
<UberCanuck> opop, okay, tried, ready for bed  :-/
<opop> UberCanuck, i just know how i want it to operate.
<fde> blankthebiggerpc: generally, people seem to get confused when you state CLI commands, so I was just covering my bases  :)
<ariqs> how do I extract a tar.bz2?
<hunj> I have an IBM Laptop with 8.04 installed in it. When I press the volume control button (not the shortcut but the keyboard feature), the volume changes but the indicator does not show up as it did on 6.06, nor the volume controller's volume % changes. What should I do?
<UberCanuck> opop, is it being editing at 2 locations, or just 1 then replicated to the 2nd location (like a report, read-only server)
<blankthebiggerpc> Sure fde, brb gotta give my laptop the lan cable...
<opop> UberCanuck, i want failover
<opop> muwah, ha, ha
<fde> ariqs: tar -xfj
<ariqs> ahh, j, thanks
<benovic> what can that be? http://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotoxc1.png
<UberCanuck> opop, cluster, mysql i think is the only open rdbms with that - else you will need to pay $
<opop> UberCanuck, then lucky for me mysql is an option!  I'll do the reading, muchas gracias
<opop> UberCanuck, we _have_ spoken before, si?
<UberCanuck> opop, been doing rdbms for many years, starting on oracle, its my forte
<fde> benovic: it is Pidgin.
<qwiksand> UberCanuck> so go back to the desktop? remember that i'm in the folder, does it matter?
<lartza_> How do I see my ip (external)?
<UberCanuck> opop, don't think so
<benovic> fde, look upper right corner
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, terminal
<lartza_> Where ppl should connect when I have apache
<benovic> fde: and bar
<UberCanuck> lartza_, you mean ipmasq from another box?  or your interface, /sbin/ifconfig
<benovic> it seems my laptop gets 2 screens displayed at once
<fde> benovic: ahh... that is a bug in the 'intel' driver I think...
<mystic> bazhang dont have Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<opop> UberCanuck, oh, ok.  my bad.  that's really cool, though.  think you might have some time tomorrow to help troubleshoot if i can't get it running right?
<GT64> ﻿patifa: it looks like it worked.  for some reason when I next ran sudo whilst aptitude was running it worked
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> nevermind, its finished
<benovic> fde:  its intel, right
<bazhang> mystic that is for gutsy; you are in hardy then?
<mystic> yep
<fde> bazhang: what is the factoid for bad virtual monitor resolution?
<mystic> thought i said :)
<UberCanuck> opop, nope, throwing a suprise part of my son - turns 10.  i'm not on here too often, thought to do so tonight as rails was making my eyes crossed
<bazhang> fde resfix iirc
<lartza_> I maen the one ipaddress that doesnt start with 192.* and where other people can connect.
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> ready to go, whats next?
<fde> benovic: It is due to it giving you a smaller virtual monitor resolution than actual resolution...
<benovic> fde:  i already installed 915resolution and RUandR ... still doesnt work
<opop> my son just turned 10, UberCanuck, congrats.  he's still alive, you're doin it right.
<fde> !resfix > benovic
<bazhang> mystic now it is hardware drivers
<opop> UberCanuck, right on.  the docs are out there, I'm sure--i'm still in yer debt!  have fun tomorrow.
<UberCanuck> opop, if that wsa the only criteria!?  :-)
<benovic> !resfix | benovic
<GT64> thank-you very much for the help guys
<opop> UberCanuck, if only
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211149 in tracker "Tracker indexing 0 of 0 folders" [Undecided,New]
<fde> benovic: sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<UberCanuck> opop, careful with  primary keys with multi-master, i'd suggest guid
<opop> goin back down to install, then lop off its head and bring it back upstairs.
<lartza_> What is my external ip?
<benovic> !fde:  thank you, i'll check that
<ubottu> benovic: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> finished the installation
<kindofabuzz> will installing a .rpm using alien resolve deps? or do i need to convert it?
<bazhang> opps fde its fixres
<opop> UberCanuck, i will keep that in mind.
<UberCanuck> opop, stay away from concatonated pk, ranges are messy, alternating is okay
<lemon> hello. I am using Xubuntu 8.04. Can anyone tell me what I need to install in order to watch DVD? I cannot watch any dvds..
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: expect breakage
<fde> bazhang: Alright, thanks.
<lartza_> lemon: libdvdcss2
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, just tried the next command, still not working, sec, missing a library
<opop> UberCanuck, _nnnnnyyyyoooooowmmmm_  right over my head
<lartza_> lemon: from medibuntu
<lartza_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<UberCanuck> opop, sec, i have a link
<lemon> lartza_, thanks man. :) will try and will let you know
<Chrysalis> any idea why my back and forward mouse buttons dont work in nautilus?
<UberCanuck> opop, sorry, wrong box, don't have it readily avail
<opop> UberCanuck, no worries.
<benovic> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benovic> oops :)
<Dr_willis> lemon,  i just did the 2 commands at http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<kindofabuzz> bazhang: well i want kvirc but all i can find is rpms, don't wanna compile it, last time i did i kept geting the kde tray icon as a window in gnome, even tried different configure flags
<lartza_> Could someone test out that my apache works? 80.223.75.145
<kindofabuzz> the 3.4 kvirc
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, apt-cache search alien
<fde> bazhang: That looks complicated, but pay special attn to the changes to xorg.conf relating to "Modes" and the "Options" section...
<opop> it'll probably take me most of the day tomorrow getting the one server just right, then i can work on getting the failover to the other box across town working
<kindofabuzz> UberCanuck: i know about alien, i was just asking will it work good
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: kvirc and kvirc2 are in the hardy repos
 * opop shudders at alien
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, i haven't had trouble in years
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, though, i don't use it often
<Wizard> hi
 * opop remembers old rh/debian/alien dependency hell
<Tom47> how is the listing of partitions not on fstab in "Places" and in nautilus achied eg 80.0 gb Media
<blankthemuffin> Argh still failing
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> can we continue this in the morning? will u be here?
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, might be on your own, sorry, heading offline soon
<fde> kindofabuzz: kvirc is in Ubuntu universe... why do you need the RPM?
<kindofabuzz> UberCanuck: kvirc owns all irc progs =)
<UberCanuck> qwiksand, sorry no, son's surprise b-day party
<Wizard> is there a way to install only 'ubuntu-minimal' ?
<kindofabuzz> fde: because i want kvirc 3.4
<qwiksand> <UberCanuck> ok, congrats
<Wizard> i don't need gui and applications :)
<UberCanuck> Wizard, yes, use the minimal or server cd
<Wizard> \o/
<danny> what on earth do I have to do to make "expo" show only the current workspace with all my open windows nicely arranged and waiting to be selected? now, if I move my pointer to the top-right corner it will show all of my 4 workspaces and I don't want that...
<Wizard> great
<fde> kindofabuzz: then your only option is alien ...
<bazhang> Wizard: sure get the minimal iso (9mb)
<opop> kindofabuzz, even if it's not in the repos, someone's got to have a 3.4 deb somewhere
<UberCanuck> Wizard, sorry, alternate cd
<Wizard> is it available for powerc?
<kindofabuzz> opop: yeah i been looking, so far no luck
<UberCanuck> Wizard, not sure, used to be
<opop> danny, i don't think that's what expo does.
<Wizard> ok, i'm gonna look for it
<danny> then what? :)
<Wizard> thanks :)
<bazhang> danny scale plugin
<Dryrd> anyone point me to a tutorial that will help me get nvidia working under Hardy - I have tried everything i can think of and all it does is reboot
<blankthemuffin> Ok my X server is still trashed after a reinstall ideas??
<opop> danny, why don't you download, compile, and make a deb?
<Tom47> what mechanism does ubuntu use to list partition in places (when they are not incl in fstab)?
<fde> !nvidia > Dryrd
<harris> zionpsyferrrrr r u there
<opop> Tom47, you could do a gparted and just hit 'p' at the prompt
<blankthemuffin> ooh I know, I still have an older binary installer
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, debian has kvirc, you can grab the spec and source and rebuild if you want on ubuntu
<hunj> I have an IBM Laptop with 8.04 installed in it. When I press the volume control button (not the shortcut but the keyboard feature), the volume changes but the indicator does not show up as it did on 6.06, nor the volume controller's volume % changes. What should I do?
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, surprised its not in a repo if deb has it
<danny> oh man... it was there. the humanity! :) thanks opop. i din't see the forest because of the trees. I was so sure it was expo's job, i din't bother to look somewhere else
<kindofabuzz> UberCanuck: i have built it before, when i do i get the KDE tray icon as a seperate window, i use gnome
<fde> UberCanuck: Debian/Ubuntu only has 3.2.x ... he wants 3.4 for whatever reason.
<kindofabuzz> UberCanuck: 3.2.4 is in repos yeah, not 3.4.0
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, ah, then try ./configure by hand, see if there are options for gnome
<kindofabuzz> UberCanuck: i've been through several configure flags
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, 3.4.0 is on debian
<opop> danny; right on, where was it?
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, ah, then you know more than I, sorry
<blankthemuffin> woot fixed it!
<kindofabuzz> how would i get it from Debian?
<opop> dang, wish i would have seen what danny found
<benovic> fde: I have the newest intel drivers, no help here... my xorg.conf looks like it hasn't detected anything: http://pastebin.com/m454c24a5
<fde> kindofabuzz: you can add a sid deb-src line to sources.list and build it from the Debian package... might get you better results...
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: you will likely break things if you dont know what you are doing
<kindofabuzz> i'm gonna try the rpm first
<UberCanuck> kindofabuzz, grab the spec and src from debian.org, packages search area
<fde> benovic: yeah... add those things rather than have it try to auto-detect... obviously the auto-detection is failing for you  ;)
<bazhang> kindofabuzz: antying outside the repos is at your own risk you know
<kindofabuzz> i'll be back, need to uninstall this version and configs
<benovic> fde:  and the built in display resolution wizard is displaying both screens over another
<Tom47> opop ... sorry i dnt think i was clear there .... i have partitions not included in fstab yet ubuntu is lesting them under "Places" as does Nautilus ... how is this done?
<fde> benovic: ok... do what that page explains please.
<benovic> fde:  i dont really want to mess around with xorg.conf every time i attach an external monitor :(
<benovic> fde: well, i'll di anyway
<benovic> do it
<fde> benovic: It has nothing to do with monitor being used, fwiw
<opop> Tom47, if they're mounted (like on /media/sdxy) and you want information on what partition is mounted where, you can check out /etc/mtab.  HAL handles partitions that are not in mtab, and it gets the information from the kernel somehow
<UberCanuck> night all...
<opop> Tom47, *handles partitions that aren't in fstab, rather
<moon`> Okay, I just shut ubuntu down using #sudo shutdwon now -P | when I rebooted my screen resolution is set to 800x600 instead of 1600x1200
<opop> night UberCanuck
<moon`> what's the deal?
<fde> benovic: if you want a guided way, you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and explicitly define a resolution.
<moon`> and how do If ix it
<Tom47> opop ty will try and get my understadning upgraded on that ... you have given me the leads
<fde> moon`: you can try the command I just said too  :)
<opop> Tom47, right on!  my understanding is limited--but then, i don't really need to know how HAL works
<opop> Tom47, mtab is formatted just like fstab, except without the user friendly spaces in between stuff--but all the stuff comes in the same order.
<fde> benovic: moon`: If you don't know the right setting, just hit enter, for the questions that confuse you
<rangef1nder> which nvidia driver works with 8.04?
<siliciao> Hi folks, I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my VIA STA fanless workstation on a Sandisc Cruiser 16GB USB stick. (Thanks for supporting booting from USB, by the way.) The system boots up OK, but then it hangs during X login. (it displays the background and a mouse pointer, but no menus and widgets.) Any ideas what might be going wrong? Thanks for your help.
<Quintin> I'm having some trouble with ssh X forwarding.. DISPLAY is not set it says.  any advice?
<Tom47> opop my prob is i have several partitions the same size and the HAL descriptions dont seem to help so i prob will have to add them to fstab with unique external descriptions
<moon`> 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lartza_> Could someone test my apache? 80.223.75.145
<opop> i'm headed downstairs for a minoot.  see y'all later.
<moon`> I typed that in and it didn't do anything :/
<opop> Tom47, look into labeling the partitions
<moon`> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<moon`>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080504013232
<moon`> that was the read out
<opop> Tom47, pretty sure the ubuntu kernel handles that pretty well.
<Reaminator> can anyone recommend a book that takes you through linux/unix all the way from basics to advanced topics? what I can't really seem to find is a book that isn't either too basic or too advanced
<siliciao> Quntin, You can try "ssh -X"
<fde> moon`: ahh... that is fine... but do '-plow' ... oops, it'll actually ask things then  :)
<Tom47> o[o[ ah ok thats an idea too
<bennyf11> Hey is there anyone who can assist me with installing a LAMP server with PHPmyadmin. I have tried every way i know and cant figure it out
<opop> bennyf11, should be pretty straightforward.  there's a lamp howto on the ubuntu wiki
<opop> and phpmyadmin should be a drop-in kind of thing
<opop> iirc, bennyf11
<fde> benovic: you too, you want -plow if you do the dpkg-reconfigure command I said... I got the priority settings back to front
<Bricker> having a problem getting openssh-server
<Bricker> "Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package" etc etc
<fde> benovic: In your case though, it's harder if you've edited the file by hand already.
<bazhang> Reaminator: this is ubuntu support channel--> try #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<bennyf11> opop: im using 8.04 desktop, i have installed apache and php5, i can create a phptest.php file but nothing else works
<asubedi> how to find out rpm of your hard drive?
<kindofabuzz> well so far so good using alien
<Bricker> do I HAVE to get the server edition to get openssh-server? or can I install it on the desktop edition?
<moon`> brb
<kovrt> reaminator: books are paper and heavy ; Google!
<bennyf11> opop: i am using desktop edition, and i cannot find the wiki article
<velko> lartza_, i can't ping it
<bazhang> !lamp | bennyf11
<ubottu> bennyf11: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<moon`> Bah, I'm still stuck in 800x600 mode, what else should I try aside from that last command you said fde?
<fde> moon`: Try the last command I told you, then restart X
<moon`> I did just restart
<fde> moon`: using -plow
<blankthemuffin> So what we have learned today: The latest nvidia drivers totally fail with the 8600M GT and Ubuntu 7.10
<lartza_> Nobody can't connect to my computer exept those that are connected to same router. How can I fix this?
<moon`> yes using -plow
<moon`> What was the command again
<moon`> Lemme try one more thing
<fde> moon`: Is it at least listed now in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<Aprilis> How do I get .torrent files to open with Deluge rather than Transmission?
<fde> moon`: That doesn't configure for X itself though, only that user.
<bazhang> right click properties Aprilis
<lartza_> Aprilis: remove Transmission?
<moon`> fde, yeah the screen resolution was listed before but I only have two options, 800x600 or 640x480
<Aprilis> bazhang:  Properties under what?
<velko> lartza_, make sure your firewall does not block traffic. make sure your router routes the incomming packets on port 80 to your machine
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: in your browser settings or prefered apps
<moon`> It's like when I first booted, like it's not detecting any video drivers
<moon`> well when I first installed I mean
<bazhang> Aprilis: right click properties open with (click on torrent file)
<lartza_> velko: No firewall, I think, haven't configured any on ubuntu. adn port 80 is forwarded to this computers internal ip
<Aprilis> bazhang:  kindofabuzz:  No, I've done that.  That's not the problem.  The problem is, directly from a torrent site, I can't default open the torrent directly with Deluge anymore, ever since upgrading to Hardy.  I can save the file and THEN click on it to open with Deluge, but it won't do it directly anymore and Deluge is not an option when I click "open with other" it's only Transmission.
<bennyf11> opop: i have followed those instructions, I have a server which shows a PHP. my issue is that i cannot get phpmyadmin to work on it
<Aprilis> Like, what I used to do is just click on a torrent from a torrent site and it would automatically open with Deluge.  Now I do it, and it says "Open with" and Transmission is the only option.  Deluge isn't even listed.
<fde> Aprilis: In Firefox: Edit > Preferences > "Applications" tab
<moon`> any ideas/suggestions?
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: you need to point it to /usr/bin/deluge or wherever deluge is
<lartza_> moon: Changed monitor?
<moon`> no, changed resolution and I can't get it to go back to the original screen resolution
<moon`> and all I did was shutdown with the command #sudo shutdown now -P
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  I tried that but I don't know where it is.  I don't know what the file ending is supposed to be.  It was always .exe for windows.
<Aprilis> fde:  I'm there now.
<lartza_> moon: Then no idea, well you could reconfigure X
<kindofabuzz> it won't have a file extension
<moon`> how?
<Wizard> hmm, i've found only 'server edition' image
<notis> I'm trying to install a tarbal which contains rpm packages. I converted all of them except one to deb using alien. But I can't convert libstdc++34-3.4.0.1.i386.rpm. I found libstdc++6 in ubuntu repositories. Where can I find libstdc++34?
<Wizard> does it allow to select individual packages?
<fde> Aprilis: 'which deluge' to find where it is.
<Aprilis> fde:  I typed "which deluge" but nothing is happening.
<nano_> anyone here have a hp dv2000 series laptop?
<Aprilis> fde:  I just tried "deluge" but still nothing.
<fde> Aprilis: dpkg -L deluge | grep bin ?
<carlosczg> hi there
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: preferances > applications > find the torrent, click use other, browse to /usr/bin/deluge
<lartza_> moon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lartza_> moon: but that configures some other stuff too
<fde> kindofabuzz: That won't maintain the setting.
<carlosczg> someone help where can i find my ndiswrapper config for ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> fde: why won't i?
<kindofabuzz> it
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  There is no "applications" under "preferences" unless you're not talking about my computer?
<fde> carlosczg: ndisgtk
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: i'm talking about Firefox
<Aprilis> fde:  Where am I supposed to be typing this?
<kindofabuzz> assuming you're using FF
<carlosczg> hi fde .. could u be more specific plz...
<LMJ> hi
<fde> kindofabuzz: It will always ask, but pick deluge first.
<fde> carlosczg: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<kindofabuzz> fde: not if you set it to use other
<fde> Aprilis: In a terminal
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  click "use other" under where?  :/
<bazhang> Aprilis: you may as well use rtorrent if you want true automation
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: preferenes
<fde> kindofabuzz: There is no "do this everytime" check box afaik
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  I'm there.
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  I'm under preferences and applications, but I don't know where I'm supposed to find "use other"
<LMJ> question around fetchmail/procmail : fetchmail pick up my emails from a remote pop3 server but delivery them on /var/mail/~ instead of the rule i've put in /etc/procmailrc to put them in ~/mail/INBOX  do you know where could be the issue ?
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: now find bittorrend seed file
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: then on the right part hit the scroll thing and select use other
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  I got it!  Thanks!
<kindofabuzz> or deluge if it's there
<fabio> posso chedere aiuto cortesemente??
<carlosczg> oh thnax FDE...now i got to try with the system>wireless network ...is tath ok?
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<Imaginal> Does anyone else have the problem of youtube videos closing firefox quite regularly?
<kindofabuzz> Aprilis: now that will only work if you use FF to d/l the torrent, if you use something esle to download it and try to open it you'd have to set deluge in prefered appps i think
<notis> anyone knows what's libstdc++34?
<bazhang> Imaginal: that is a bug from adobe there is a workaround however
<Aprilis> kindofabuzz:  Yeah, I always use Firefox, so no problem!  :)
<carlosczg> its my first time here..n my english s not very well..so .. sorry =/
<Imaginal> bazhang: I'm all ears :)
<fde> carlosczg: no... there should be a new tool in System > Administration like "Windows Wireless Device"
<patifa> carlosczg: There's other Ubuntu help changes in other languages.
<bazhang> hang on Imaginal let me get a link
<patifa> err...
<carlosczg> oh yeah..you are right..
<patifa> There's other Ubuntu help channels in other languages.
<carlosczg> is there where i should put the .INF driver??
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox Imaginal
<carlosczg> should i?
<fde> carlosczg: You're fine... very legible :)  yeah, try that tool, it's very easy... yup, point "Add" at that .INF file
<kapq> j #ubuntu.pl
<fde> carlosczg: You'll need to mount the Windows driver disk though...
<carlosczg> its not enough with the .INF  file ?
<fde> carlosczg: It should be once you've activated the Wireless in that tool...
<fde> carlosczg: Then it'll be treated as a normal wired NIC though... go into System > Administration > Network and set it up.
<Imaginal> bazhang: looks perfect. I'll give it a try!
<neil_d> is there a command I can run to immediatly activate the screen saver ?
<carlosczg> ok give me a minute..
<fde> neil_d: xlock will
<neil_d> fde: don't seem to have it. :(
<sortudo_78> ### someone knows if my wirelees lamp light (led) must blink befor i can get wirelles conection ?
<prince_jammys> neil_d: 'xdg-screensaver activate'  seems to do it
<fde> neil_d: sorry... xlockmore
<fde> neil_d: also what prince_jammys said :)
<carlosczg> how do you do to reply in red color?
 * pen is interested too
<carlosczg> sorry im noob
<fde> carlosczg: type the persons nick ...
<prince_jammys> carlosczg: you don't. you get the messages highlighted when someone uses your nickname
<carlosczg> fde triying.. got it?
<fde> carlosczg: use tab completion so you don't need to type the whole thing.
<fde> carlosczg: yup
<bazhang> carlosczg: just type first three letters or so then hit tab key then enter
<fde> pen: ^
<carlosczg> fde, nice.. thanx..
<pen> ^?
<bazhang> carlosczg: so for me it would be baz (tab)
<pen> fde: ^^
<fde> pen: no... like fd[tab] then message
<fde> pen: that one worked  :)
<prince_jammys> hehe. thing is both of you have really short nicknames
<pen> fde: I know how to do that, but about the red color...
<bazhang> not worth the tab ;]
<fde> pen: It'll be red for the recipient... you can set other words to trigger on in XChat too, and they'll be red too
<pen> fde: but mine is only yellow on the name the message is just plain black
<fde> pen: What client?
<pen> fde: xchat gnome
<fde> pen: Meh... I use real XChat
<prince_jammys> you can most likely change that in the settings of your client.
<pen> fde: maybe I should install that one too
<carlosczg> fde, man.. i think i didnt understood ... this windows Wireless Driver is for put the .INF?
<pen> fde: can they coexist?
<pen> fde: xchat and xchat gnome?
<fde> pen: Sure...
<carlosczg> fde, i think im wrong...
<fde> carlosczg: yup
<fde> carlosczg: You are correct
<carlosczg> sorry i used to work on PCLINUXOS... that config was more simple..
<carlosczg> fde, but i put the .INF file..and i got a error message
<zetheroo> is there a room for screenlets?
<fde> carlosczg: What did it say?
<zetheroo> One of the screenlets seems incapable of saving my settings after a reboot
<moon`> okay, now I can't even boot into x
<fde> moon`: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say why?
<Administrator> Hi!
<carlosczg> fde, i put the path for...bcmwl5.inf (broadcom).. they gave me.. .... "INVALID DRIVER!" nothing more =s
<pen> fde, aha
<fde> !broadcom > carlosczg
<pen> fde, this is much much better
<carlosczg> fde, notice thath y didnt mount any disk (my WinXP  is hibernated)..i just give them the .INF file.
<fde> pen: I like it more  :)
<Imaginal> bazhang: bah. No dice, but at least I know it isn't user error
<chris11111> Hi! I have a question concerning the Wicd manager and a wired lan connection with a static IP. Can you guys help me?
<carlosczg> fde, what?
<fde> carlosczg: yeah, you need the disk mounted.
<Randocal> I upgraded my Gutsy to Ubuntu this afternoon. I'm unable to boot with the first kernel option (.16 i think it was), the system locks up with a blank screen and I am have to physically reboot the PC to get it to reboot. If I select the option for the .14 kernel I can boot into my desktop. Once inside my system I'm unable to check for system updates (update manager freezes when i click the check button) or to enter my hardware drivers pa
<Randocal> nel. I'm not really sure what i need to do to get my system booting/working proper, anyone able to point me in the right direction for troubleshooting this?
<pen> fde, very colorful :)
<fde> carlosczg: ubottu just messaged you.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<carlosczg> fde, ubottu?
<fde> carlosczg: yes... it's a bot.
<pen> carlesoriol, ubotu
<carlosczg> fde, wait wait... so when i wish to get a wifi conn, i always need to no-hibernate the Win Disk?
<fde> pen: That incarnation is not currently in here.
<fde> carlosczg: Please see what ubottu just told you.
<pen> fde, double t?
<pen> fde, oo
<qlty> ubottu cannot recieve messages from unregistered users! :-(
<fde> qlty: /nickserv register <password>
<carlosczg> fde, this is another problem... always when i put Win for hibernate the win partition..ubuntu cant mount it...
<carlosczg> fde, oh man..sorry
<carlosczg> fde, i dint see this another ubottu msg..
<carlosczg> fde, thnx
<fde> carlosczg: you're welcome  :)
<bullgard4> What files comprise the 'index' of Tracker? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/211149)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211149 in tracker "Tracker indexing 0 of 0 folders" [Undecided,New]
<ferronica> i got two hdd , first 40GB PATA ubuntu installed and second Hard disk where Xp installed. now i want to add XP in ubuntu Grub menu how could i know which partition Xp installed hd0,1 or hd2,2 ??
<Randocal> I upgraded my Gutsy to Ubuntu this afternoon. I'm unable to boot with the first kernel option (.16 i think it was), the system locks up with a blank screen and I am have to physically reboot the PC to get it to reboot. If I select the option for the .14 kernel I can boot into my desktop. Once inside my system I'm unable to check for system updates (update manager freezes when i click the check button) or to enter my hardware drivers pa
<Randocal> nel. I'm not really sure what i need to do to get my system booting/working proper, anyone able to point me in the right direction for troubleshooting this?
<bullgard4> Randocal: Tell me what do you consider as 'system updates'?
<fde> !dual boot > ferronica
<abdul-rahmanIII> ferronica: hd1
<fde> ferronica: See what ferronica just told you... the second harddrive first partition will be (hd1,0
<fde> ferronica: uhh, see what ubottu just told you even
<Randocal> bullgard4: System menu -> Administration -> Update Manager. When I think click on OK it freezes up and does not respond.
<ktorvalds26> im having troubles installing thunderbird - it's asking for libstdc++ but apt get won't install it
<alex_mayorga> how do I remove all Firefox profiles, buttons on Firefox appear grayed ouw
<fde> ktorvalds26: please try to explicitly install it... what is the error?
<ktorvalds26> just a second
<ktorvalds26> ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ktorvalds26> ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fde> alex_mayorga: you can just exit firefox and rm -r ~/.firefox
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: why don't install thunderbird directly from apt?
<prince_jammys> *you
<alex_mayorga> fde no such file
<amrac> Hi / Salut
<fde> ktorvalds26: No, error when doing sudo apt-get install libstdc++<whatever>
<ajonat> ktorvalds26, install libstdc++5
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys I tried that
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: and what happened?
<fde> alex_mayorga: .mozilla ... sorry.
<amrac> How can i join the french channel?
<qusai> hi there , i have Dell D830 and installed Ubuntu 8.04 on it but the display driver not working any help ?
<fde> !fr > amrac
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys it says package not found
<bauke> hi all. Every time I reboot me laptop I have to refresh dhcp manually. Am I missing something, as it should go automatically?
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: oh, hold on. we can fix that
<amrac> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<alex_mayorga> fde thanks, that seem to do the trick
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys its been saying that about a lot of things that I was almost certain were standard to linux
<bullgard4> Randocal: In a GNOME terminal run 'update-manager' and see what error messages occur and evaluate them.
<cyka> yo
<amrac> Thx fde
<cyka> is anyone having stability issues under 8.04?
<cyka> stability issues with firefox?
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: what about just: 'sudo apt-get install thunderbird' ?
<ajonat> ktorvalds26, did you ap-get install libstdc++5?
<segfault> firefox defninetly?
<Randocal> nothing happens bullgard4, it just puts me to the next line
<cyka> firefox keeps quiting on me
<cyka> and dieing
<prince_jammys> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird: mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 10703 kB, installed size 32020 kB
<ktorvalds26> Package thunderbird is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ktorvalds26> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ktorvalds26> is only available from another source
<ktorvalds26> E: Package thunderbird has no installation candidate
<fde> ajonat: Thunderbird in Hardy depends libstdc++6
<FloodBot1> ktorvalds26: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<segfault> it crashes randomly
<Bosambo> Hi all, is there an official channel for Wubi?
<cyka> yeah segfault
<bullgard4> Randocal: I do not know what "the next line" is.
<Randocal> it puts me back at a prompt.
<fde> segfault: flash is bad on Linux... other than that, should be ok.
<qusai> any one have Driver for nVidia Quadro NVS 140M
<cyka> fde: i never had that problem under 7.10 tho
<fde> ktorvalds26: What version of Ubuntu?
<ajonat> fde, yeah but look at this error: ./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5
<Randocal> it doesn't launch anything (that i can see), but it doesn't freeze. It jsut puts me back at an awaiting prompt.
<fde> ajonat: true
<ajonat> fde, he's intalling thunderbird from the official page btw
<bullgard4> Randocal: If you are talking to me, please prefix your message with my Nick. There are other talks going on in this channel in parallel (simultaneously).
<fde> ktorvalds26: sudo apt-get install thunderbird ... don't use Mozilla's package.
<fde> ktorvalds26: This isn't Windows, you don't have to browse around online for applications  :)
<Randocal> bullgard4: Sorry, I will try and remember to do that, yes, I was talking to you.
<ktorvalds26> fde: forgot how to find version
<ajonat> fde, why? let him use whatever he wants
<hh_kqw_t> 有中国的么
<fde> ajonat: because it's harder to maintain and can cause issues later.
<ktorvalds26> fde: I know that its just apt-get isn't finding packages I need so I've been going around it and just installing from tarballs
<fde> ktorvalds26: make sure universe and multiverse are enabled.
<Sortudo> ### someone knows if my wirelees lamp light (led) must blink befor i can get wirelles conection ?
<segfault> fde: try this sudo aptitude install thuderbird
<patifa> !cn | hh_kqw_t
<ubottu> hh_kqw_t: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: check if your repositories are set up properly
<Sortudo> i need some help wuth wireless tecnology
<Bosambo> Anyone here at all familiar with Wubi?
<ktorvalds26> fde: not sure how to do that (sorry - been using winblows for the past couple years)
<void^> Sortudo: there is no standard. some devices blink, others flash, and some do nothing whatsoever.
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: also forgot how to do that
<fde> ktorvalds26: it's there  :/
<fde> ktorvalds26: apt-cache show thunderbird  :/
<ajonat> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Sortudo> void: ok, thanks
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: go to 'software sources' in the system-administration menu
<segfault> fde: did you try "sudo aptitude install thunderbird"
<kate443> Hello , I need help please , i would like to use grep in order to scan for "|" (pipeline), in all files in folders does it possible to use grep recursive ?
<segfault> it seems to work for me
<ajonat> ktorvalds26, check what ubottu said
<fde> segfault: yes... although I don't want it installed... so I did -s  :/
<timr92> hi evry1. any1 no y the latest release, is so... crappy? ubuntu is remindin me of windoze, releasing things too early.
<fde> segfault: Said it would be successful though.
<patifa> kate443: That's going to be a lot files.
<segfault> fde: ok
<Hac__am> dó
<Hac__am> :Þ
<cyka> hmmmm
<fde> segfault: thunderbird in Ubuntu is compiled against libstdc++6 ... mozilla's is apparently built against libstdc++5
<hac-am> :)
<cyka> this is really takin the pee
<Hac__am> chiu. luôn
<Sortudo> ###  >>>  I had installed my wireless card drivers and it is working, but i steel can not connect, so what should i try now?
<nainef> timr92, what is crappy about it
<qlty> Hi! I installed Hardy under Windows XP, using the Wubi installer. My network works in XP but doesn't in Ubuntu.I have a wired LAN connection. I have a Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  that I run on autoneg off and speed 10Mbps. I also have to use a static IP. I use the Wicd manager. It still doesn't work. any ideas?
<timr92> nainef, so many bugs, and stuff
<ktorvalds26> fde: is thunderbird already included /w ubuntu?
<patifa> Worth a shot..
<nainef> right, gotcha
<ktorvalds26> fde: that would make things so much easier XD
<fde> ktorvalds26: No, but it is in the repos
<patifa> !vn | Hac__am
<ubottu> Factoid vn not found
<patifa> darn it
<segfault> fed: so ur trying to use build from mozilla's source?
<fde> ktorvalds26: sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: once you have checked the repositories in 'software sources', then 'sudo apt-get update' and then sudo apt-get install thunderbird again
<cyka> timr92: i've got issues with the stability of my web browser and the package thing
<timr92> nainef, trying to get too much new stuff, they need to just get a few new features and make them work well, rather than releasing it with bugs
<cyka> htye keep locking up
<timr92> cyka, i have issues with firefox too
<Wilco> hello guys
<patifa> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<fde> segfault: No, I'm not having the issue... ktorvalds26 is installing from Mozilla's site which wants libstdc++5 ... I am trying to get him to use Ubuntu's instead.
<timr92> cyka, but thats not exactly ubuntu's fault, that probably mozilla
<patifa> oh, of course, !vi's going to point me at the text editor
<cyka> yeah
<ktorvalds26> fde: mmk aptitude is working
<bullgard4> Randocal: If running the program 'update-manager' in the GNOME-Terminal did not produce any error messages, then try the comamnd 'apt-get install <package_name>' in order to narrow down the possible causes and to see if the apt-get mechanism fucnctions on your computer.
<cyka> but i didn't seem to have these issues under 7.10
<Wilco> guys i have some applications OpenProj for example that misbehave with Compiz on (8.04) - i.e some windows it open do not include text. if i disable dekstop effects all is ok. any idea how can i solve this and keep compiz on
<Wilco> OpenProj is java based
<timr92> cyka, did you have the latest firefox, because the latest beta comes when u upgrade
<segfault> fde: joined in the middle and got confused
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: did that but now it says cache file is corrupted.
<cyka> dunno
<Sortudo>   >>>  I had installed my wireless card drivers and it is working, but i steel can not connect, so what should i try now?
<cyka> i installed 7.10
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: you have a problem there. you need to deal with that and then thunderbird won't be a problem
<fde> !repeat > Sortudo
<electronplusplu> s800dplusplus
<timr92> cyka, ohok
<cyka> then immewdiatly upgraded to 8.04
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: you wouldn't perchance have automatix installed?
<timr92> cyka, yeah, well 8.04 bought in the latest beta
<Randocal> bullgard4: unable to resolve host basebuntu..... I need to put myself in my hosts file, I just remembered I had to do that on my Work PC as well last week, i bet that's why i'm failing here.
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: not sure. I didnt specifically install it
<qlty> I need help!!! could anyone please help me configuring my network? I already read everything online!
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: good
<fde> prince_jammys: It is working now, please don't confuse him more  :)
<cyka> i have been running 7.10 for some time now btw and am pretty familiar with it's habbits
<cyka> lol
<prince_jammys> fde what's working now?
<timr92> cyka, lol
<fde> prince_jammys: He is installing the Ubuntu version of Thunderbird.
<cyka> i just had a wavering moment and thaught i'd try installing XP lol
<cyka> took an age
<Wilco> question number 2: eth0 is on a static ip at work. wireless is on roaming, however when i get back to work the DNS settings in /etc/resolv.conf are not restored to the wired network coniguration. how do i teach ubuntu 8.04 to properly switch interfaces.
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: this was getting kinda irritating... glad you guys could help. thanks! that probably solves my other issues as well (such as not being able to find flash and java and other standard internet things)
<cyka> and XP seem,ed to do more damage installing then anything else
<timr92> cyka, i was gonna say i was thinkin of doin that to my laptop
<cyka> so back here
<cyka> :P
<carlosczg> fde, man its me again..
<timr92> cyka, ohok
<cyka> the hard drive i tried installing it on is now corrupted
<cyka> :(
<timr92> cyka, i haven't tried, but i was thinking it is more polished (after sp2) than this release of ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: i still don't understand why apt-get doesn't work
<fde> ktorvalds26: System > Administration > Software Sources ... make sure the top 4 checkbox's are checked please... then try again for those things.
<timr92> cyka, uhoh, lol
<fde> ktorvalds26: after aptitude is done.
<cyka> normally takes about 40 mins to an horu max to install
<carlosczg> fde, i do the todo list in thath web page.. but..network manager.. doesnot appear ..not inn applications>internet... not in System>adminnistration..
<cyka> it took 2 nights
<cyka> and it wasn't even finished
<cyka> lol
<timr92> lol
<carlosczg> fde, and yes..i just logged out and in....
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: outdated repositories
<cyka> something was wrong somewhere
<fde> carlosczg: use the thing in the panel that looks like 2 computers
<cyka> sincew this machine isn't TOO bad
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: ah
<cyka> yeah it's not great
<timr92> any1 managed to get modem working on Lenovo 3000 c200 ??
<cyka> but it's not toooooo bad
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: I didnt think of that before - updating was what fixed it
<carlosczg> fde, well.. my wired conn its ok..
<cyka> i'm running a 1.35ghz duron with a gig of ram
<Randocal> "sudo /etc/hosts" and "sudo su" both produce "sudo: unable to resolve host Basement"
<timr92> cyka, i'm sick of the lack of support of hardware vendors and the like
<cyka> tho it is overclocked to 1512 mhz
<bullgard4> Randocal: This might be necessary in your particular network. I do not have to do that in one of my Ubuntu computers and still it works all right.
<timr92> cyka, and ubuntu kinda seems a bit of a toy, compared to xp
<carlosczg> fde, my question its.. why i can see this Network Manager GUi.. like that web page gnome/proyects/networkmanager///
<fde> ktorvalds26: Once you enable Mutliverse, you'll be able to install 'flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg sun-java6-plugin' to get some plugins to work and media codecs
<cyka> i want some games  i get bored sat at my machine with not much other then chatting
<ktorvalds26> prince_jammys: kinda odd though - you'd think that the latest ubuntu download would have at least somewhat up-to-date repository links
<Randocal> Does anyone know how I can fix my /etc/hosts to resolve properly if i'm unable to sudo and open my hosts file?
<hgnism> whats the best way to schedule a reboot every day
<ktorvalds26> fde: thanks
<prince_jammys> ktorvalds26: that's why i asked about automatix
<fde> carlosczg: That is the NetworkManager GUI.
<timr92> cyka, although, i think i will stick with it ubuntu, anything is better than windoze, lol. i'd regret it in the long term i think
<cyka> i know waht you mean tho
<timr92> cyka, alien arena is alright
<carlosczg> fde, for wireless... where can i find it?
<cyka> yeah
<ktorvalds26> fde: I was about to dump ubuntu altogether if this wasnt resolved... but its probably fine now :D
<hgnism> is crontab recommended?
<fde> ktorvalds26: DVD's is gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly also
<cyka> but it's just a quake rip off
<cyka> and i gt bored of that sorta stuff so quickly timr92
<timr92> cyka, ya.. i dont like it, i get angry with it
<cyka> i want a nice strategy game
<fde> carlosczg: I told you already, the 2 computers looking think in the panel... in a terminal type 'nm-applet &' if you don't see it.
<timr92> cyka, me 2
<timr92> cyka, it seemed alright to start with, but ya
<smmagic> Hi, is the compiz configuration tool installed by: sudo apt-get install compiz-settings-manager
<timr92> cyka, uhm freecol or sumthing??
<cyka> either that or i want a game like legacy of kain
<prince_jammys> smmagic: compizconfig-settings-manager
<timr92> cyka, or freeciv
<cyka> ooo freeciv
<timr92> cyka, ohok. i'm not sure of many more games 4 ubuntu
<abdul-rahmanIII> E: Couldn't find package compiz-settings-manager
<cyka> not played that since i was running amiga hardware
<ktorvalds26> oh one more thing. I'm running on p3's with 512mb pc133 on the best system I have... is there anything I can do as far as running a domain controller system on one of these (I heard there was a way to do this with ubuntu)?
<smmagic> thanks
<timr92> cyka, lol, i took a while to figure out freeciv
<william_> how would I get age of empires III working on here?
<timr92> cyka, i still dont even no if i have figured it
<carlosczg> fde, yeah man.. i always see that think, but from there..i cant see or manipulate wifi conns... thats the prob.. =(
<cyka> thats  kinda why i'm on linux and ubuntu..... it's very amiga os like in feel
<abdul-rahmanIII> compizconfig-settings-manager
<cyka> but it's getting to dozey now :(
<timr92> cyka, ya
<fde> carlosczg: right click > edit wireless connections
<cyka> i used to look forwards eveyr day to coming home n using my amiga
<cyka> lol
<brakkvatn> Hello. What do I do if sudo doesn't work?
<cyka> as slow as it was
<casdf> hi; im having trouble installing ubuntu on a thinkpad r61
<cyka> i  had mine runnig at 175 mhz
<cyka> with 64 mb of ram timr92
<abdul-rahmanIII> smmagic: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<fde> casdf: please elaborate, what troubles? any error messages?
<casdf> specifically, it gets stuck at 84% in loading kernel when i try to do anyting
<Randocal> I think I have a "chicken and egg" kinda problem. When I attempt to sudo I get an "unable to resolve host Basement" the solution on my other system was to add basement to the hosts file, but when I attemp to sudo and make the change to the hosts file I get a cannot resolv error. Anyone know how I can approach this?
<Flannel> brakkvatn: What do you mean "doesn't work"?
<kate443> when i am trying to run some program from the command line i get an error "cannot execute binary file" ?
<timr92> cyka, lol, i'm too yong to know much about them, or to look forward to using it
<timr92> lol
<segfault> casdf: is the cd written properly
<casdf> anything as in, using livecd, installing, checking disk for errors...
<Flannel> Randocal: reboot to the recovery console (at GRUB)
<timr92> cyka, i mean, to have looked foward, when they were around
<Flannel> !hostname | Randocal
<ubottu> Randocal: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<cyka> timr92: i'm on 23 i'm one of the youngest in the amiga cdomunity
<carlosczg> fed, ok...from this point.... if im in a wifi range...the list should include with this wifi network?
<casdf> it md5'ed fine, but i didn't check the cd for correct burn ><
<casdf> hmm. actually, lemme try the cd on this comp
<cyka> it's kinda fun
<carlosczg> fed, coz cant see that T_T
<fde> kate443: what binary?
<segfault> casdf: are you able to boot completely from live CD
<ktorvalds26> low-power ubuntu domain controller? anyone? help? :(
<cyka> but i'm kinda bored of them too
<Randocal> The hostname command requires me to be root, which I can't do.
<cyka> not enough tok do
<timr92> cyka, well i'm 16 so there
<GoSox> hey
<Wilco> guys can you help with static wireless eth0 and roaming wireless ?
<casdf> i am unable to boot or do anything at all with the cd past the inital screen
<Flannel> Randocal: The recovery console.
<cyka> although there are so kickass games on tehre
<timr92> lol\
<Wilco> im going crazy here
<cyka> retro games
<GoSox> i'm trying to install Ubuntu on a MacBook, anyone ever do this before?
<casdf> 8.04, amd64 desktop btw.
<cyka> but yeah
<fde> ktorvalds26: like a windows domain? or dns?
<Flannel> Randocal: or, `sudo -i` and then do them both in that window.
<Randocal> Does booting into recovery console just log me in as root automatically?
<cyka> as for anything else they are pretty useless timr92
<Flannel> Randocal: Yes
<ktorvalds26> fde: just a home network, but I MUST have roaming profiles
<timr92> cyka, when was they around?
<Flannel> Randocal: Or, more precisely, it boots to single user mode
<rian> Hi all. Recently installed Ubuntu 8.04 on an Acer Travelmate 5620. Works like a charm. The only outstanding issue is that I can not play media DVD's. I have tried all I have in my posession at the moment (a full 2, just moved.) When I do a "hdparm /dev/dvd" I get a few "Inappropriate ioctl for device" messages. Where would be a good point to start searching for a solution (tried google)?
<segfault> then i am sure the something must have screwed up while writing tot he disk.....but you can ask around to confirm
<cyka> they died sometime in the 90's
<Randocal> Flannel: Sudo -i also generates cannot resolve. I'll try the recovery console and see what it gives me.
<casdf> can i md5 the cd after burn, with windows?
<timr92> i start using normal computers when i was er, 7 or 8, and i 16
<Flannel> Randocal: you'd need to sudo -i before doing either of them.
<timr92> cyka, that explains y i dont remember them, or have never used them
<segfault> casdf: i am not sure of  if you can
<timr92> lol
<cyka> fomr the late 70's to the 90's i think
<cyka> hehe
<casdf> attempting to with windows.
<cyka> fair enough
<segfault> casdf: but you should be able to check it during the boot process
<timr92> cyka, k, lol
<cyka> i did have one sitting downstairs
<casdf> so when i try that, it gets stuck at 84% linux kernel loaded.
<Randocal> i'll have to be able to sudo while in recovery mode/
<cyka> but i got rid of it
<Flannel> Randocal: No.  Recovery console is single user mode, you're root.
<timr92> cyka, i only remember windoze 3.11 and upwards
<cyka> ooooo
<Randocal> Ok, back in a bit. I'm gonna try it.
<cyka> i remember 3.11
<Flannel> cyka, timr92, Please take the chatting to #ubuntu-offtopic
<timr92> cyka, oh and we still have a comodore 64
<hydroksyde_LAPTO> hu wans to h4x 202.27.158.40 ?????????
<timr92> okidoki
<hydroksyde_LAPTO> hu wans to h4x 202.27.158.40 ?????????
<hydroksyde_LAPTO> hu wans to h4x 202.27.158.40 ?????????
<hydroksyde_LAPTO> hu wans to h4x 202.27.158.40 ?????????
<hydroksyde_LAPTO> hu wans to h4x 202.27.158.40 ?????????
<FloodBot1> hydroksyde_LAPTO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> !ops | hydroksyde_LAPTO
<segfault> btw is this hardy your talking about
<ubottu> hydroksyde_LAPTO: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<fde> ktorvalds26: you can set up NFS to host the /home files on each system... I can't recall a simpler version of BIND right now... I thought there was tinydns, but it's not in my repo  :/
<ek247> hello ubuntu family
<fde> ktorvalds26: BIND is likely sorta overkill...
<ktorvalds26> fde: hmm... o well. ill find it elsewhere. I have no problem installing outside of repos :D
<ek247> hello
<ktorvalds26> fde: lol this is really the first time ever doing this in linux for me... I've only done single system up to this point. All my network experience is in winblows
<nonn_tha> alow
<ek247> ubottu Iseen you in in kbuntu channel
<freibooter> Hey :)
<freibooter> I#m currently trying to follow this guid:
<freibooter> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<ktorvalds26> fde: seems djbdns is a bit smaller/faster/better (we have the technology!) than BIND
<fde> ktorvalds26: Google isn't being very helpful currently... you'll need to setup NIS though...
<freibooter> Sadly I can't find either "System -> Administration -> Shared Folders" nor the "Windows Networking" setting in System -> Administration -> Network
<freibooter> on Hardy 8.04 ?
<fde> ktorvalds26: tinydns is a fork of djbdns because that maintainer sucks  ;)
<ek247> so many people don't know who to talk to first
<freibooter> Does anyone know where these settings went?
<ktorvalds26> fde: ah lol so ill go with tinydns then
<benovic> !opensync > benovic
<fde> ktorvalds26: http://tinydns.org/ introduction tells the story... although 'dnscache' is in Ubuntu...
<AprilHare> hello
<ek247> april
<ek247> hi
<AprilHare> i am having trouble getting out of 800 x 600 screenmode. I don't know quite why. help? :)
<AprilHare> hello ek247
<segfault> freibooter: did you try system-> adminstration->samba
<ek247> are you new april
<AprilHare> new motherboard and graphics card - geforce 8400 gs - and i ran envy and installed drivers
<freibooter> Nope, not there either
<AprilHare> ek247, not really just not a regular
<freibooter> I installed samba
<patifa> AprilHare: Do you happen to know the model of your monitor?
<fde> ktorvalds26: dnsproxy even...
<ek247> ok april
<freibooter> I'm trying to share my printer for my grilfriend's windows laptop
<AprilHare> patifa, some mtv branded pos lcd tv from china
<AprilHare> it can handle 1024 x 768
<carlosczg> everybody..i have a question..if im in a wifi network range.. , and i click on "network>edit wireless conn" it SHOULD be listed in thay list?
<segfault> freibooter: I think you should try installing samba first.
<fde> ktorvalds26: basically, you'll be a DNS for your domain... and you'll get DNS info from the ISP, and add the boxes within your network... via each of those...
<AprilHare> patifa, in fact it worked with ubuntu fine beforehand
<freibooter> It is
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<ktorvalds26> fde: ok cool
<freibooter> tha samba packet is installed, I even rebooted afterwards
<segfault> freibooter: sudo aptitude install samba
<freibooter> installed via synpatic, but it shouldn't make a difference
<ek247> I think I am way out my leage here
<ktorvalds26> fde: then from there I can just map all home directories and such to this computer?
<fde> ktorvalds26: I'm going to guess [tiny,djb]dns was dropped due to dnsproxy being superior, else use tinydns ....
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: did you try to restart your computer since you installed the nvidia drivers?
<fde> ktorvalds26: Using NIS, yes
<ek247> newbie help!!!!
<prince_jammys> ek247: why don't you just ask your question?
<AprilHare> abdul-rahmanIII, several times
<fde> ktorvalds26: They'll also be authenticating to that box.
<segfault> freibooter: did you try after restarting
<freibooter> I just found "system-config-samba" ... I guess that would create the menu entry
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: did you try sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<ek247> didn't know anyone was listening
<AprilHare> abdul-rahmanIII, having not known about this no but will do now :)
<freibooter> Yes, now I have the "samba" entry
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: do it // restart your x server
<fde> freibooter: That is Red Hat/Fedora's Samba setup tool...
<prince_jammys> ek247: it works like this: you describe your problem in detail, and if someone knows the answer, they answer you
<ek247> I want to see pics and music on my webpage
<freibooter> And it crashes immediately ...
<fde> freibooter: Wouldn't do much wrt Gnome menu's etc...
<segfault> freibooter: cool
<AprilHare> rrb
<AprilHare> bbl even
<patifa> AprilHare: Are you trying to use Screens and Graphics to change your resolution?
<AprilHare> patifa, yes i believe so
<freibooter> ... ok, thanks for your help, grilfreind is pressuring me to eat breakfast :)
<zonelogiciels> to download linux go to http://zonelogiciels.com VERY IMPORTANT !:
<ek247> oh thank you prince
<segfault> freibooter:  try ]sudo
<freibooter> Thank you :)
<rsk> zonelogiciels: get off the internet please
<fde> !ops zonelogiciels is advertising
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<casdf> lol.
<AprilHare> system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<zonelogiciels> How to install ubuntu ?
<fde> !ops | zonelogiciels
<ubottu> zonelogiciels: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<rsk> zonelogiciels: goto ubuntu.com
<nainef> http://www.networkworld.com/columnists/2008/042408-backspin.html
<AprilHare> what is ths "screens and graphics" you speek of
<nainef> whoa
<prince_jammys> ek247: describe your problem all in one message, with enough detail about what you're trying to do or what the problem is.
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: pretty sure you will want to do that sudo nvidia-xconfig :)
<ek247> ok
<ktorvalds26> thanks for the help! *poof*
<AprilHare> abdul-rahmanIII, done it already can't bear to leave chat :D
<patifa> oh, that's right, Aprilhare's running binary nvideo
<AprilHare> heh
<casdf> wellllll, i have a bad burn and vmlinuz, amongst other things, are fubar :(
<segfault> zonelogiciels: pop int he cd-> boot it up-> click the install button
<casper__> hey.......any1 know how i could make my desktop more kde like...withouht installing kubuntu
<AprilHare> brb
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<prince_jammys> casper__: hehe
<fde> segfault: It's an advertising bot
<prince_jammys> casper__: anything wrong with just installing the kde desktop?
<segfault> wats an advertising BOT
<fde> segfault: His site sells things... it was a script that informs of that.
<casper__> prince_jammy: i did then got soooo scared i removed it...but it left soo many rubbish programs, that i just formated and was a mission
<casper__> but i want tto try it again...without the mission
<glick> excuse me
<segfault> whose site?
<glick> how do i get firefox 3 to work with flash?
<glick> or get flash installed
<fde> segfault: one stop downloads
<glick> it seems to have stopped working
<glick> youtube
<glick> cliphunter
<FloodBot1> glick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glick> non of them work anymore
<ek247> Well my ubuntu 8.04 was upgraded and we couldn't get the graphics on the wepages to show up or anymusic to play so she decided to install a IE 6 lookalike version
<segfault> fde: i am not sure what you are talking about
<glick> what the hell?
<glick> im not flooding
<AprilHare> re
<patifa> glick: Lots of short lines does it.
<AprilHare> thanks for tip working now
<fde> ek247: install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: k
<AprilHare> abdul-rahmanIII that is - what was that line again for reference?
<ek247> the computer stoped us from doing anything
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fde> ek247: Then ask the administrator to do it.
<AprilHare> thanking ye
<n2diy> I wish there was a Dapper 6.06 channel!?
<fde> n2diy: ask here
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: try a sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings :)
<fde> n2diy: Dapper is still supported.
<glick> flash plugin nonfree is installed it says
<ek247> the administer to do what
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: then run it $ nvidia-settings
<glick> but no youtube works
<fde> ek247: install the plugins
<prince_jammys> ek247: what do you mean by 'the computer stopped us' ?
<AprilHare> abdul-rahmanIII, i believe it's already installed i'll run it now
<n2diy> fde: roger that, but I'm wishing for a channel that only deals with Dapper.
<fde> n2diy: Won't exist.
<ek247> the fake IE started freezing everything
<Paradokz> Can't you register a channel for it?
<patifa> abdul-rahmanIII: It should also appear in the applications lists then, too.
<ek247> no responce
<glick> this sucks no youtube vids load
<prince_jammys> ek247: so what did you do?
<Myrtti> n2diy: this channel supports all the supported versions of Ubuntu
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: try a sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
 * Topocho ya regresa....
<AprilHare> interesting it wasn't installed and i got a nice friendly message telling me how to install it :)
<AprilHare> would have saved time just bloody installing it as a requirement
<pushpop>    when I run a command with sudo I get the following "sudo: unable to resolve host :  any idea's?
<abdul-rahmanIII> patifa: depends which list
<AprilHare> abdul-rahmanIII, what does it do for me? :)
<glick> still no dice abdul-rahmanIII
<prince_jammys> !host | pushpop
<ubottu> Factoid host not found
<prince_jammys> !hosts | pushpop
<ubottu> Factoid hosts not found
<fde> AprilHare: aptitude would have if it was suggested... it's not a depends because it's not a requirement  ;)
<prince_jammys> blah
<ek247> well the computer i am on is mine but the one we using was hers it would not even go online
<abdul-rahmanIII> AprilHare: you can fine tune -- if you run from terminal as a user you will see :)  I like it
<pushpop> prince_jammys, ...? heh
<prince_jammys> !hostname | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ek247> we are using mine smaller and older cpu
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: does it work as another user?
<n2diy> fde, Myrtti, roger that. An LTS channel would cut out a lot of noise for those of use not using the latest and "greatest" version.
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: or only on your account?
<pushpop> prince_jammys, it's already set
<glick> abdul-rahmanIII, i have no idea, i know that it worked and then it stopped working a few days ago even on ubuntu 7.10 i thought that the upgrade would fix it
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<fde> n2diy: heh... #ubuntu-lts forwards here  :)
<AprilHare> many thanks one and all
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: show the output of ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree please
<AprilHare> must dash bye all :)
<patifa> probably because hardy IS an LTS
<rothchild> how come I've got libgtk1.2 being held back when I run dist upgrade?
<n2diy> fde: I'll have to check that out, thanks.
<Laurenceb> hi
<glick> ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/
<fde> n2diy: You can get someone helping you to take it to PM if you're finding it hard to follow...
<glick> libflashplayer.so
<glick> just one file in it abdul-rahmanIII
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: try youtube with epiphany or something
<Laurenceb> hi folks, how do I enable gears?
<fde> n2diy: also right click the channel listing and uncheck "show join/parts"
<ek247> prince you there
<prince_jammys> ek247: did you try using firefox as your web browser?
<Laurenceb> in compizconfig I cant highlight it
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: if it works in another browser like that i would just delete my .mozilla folder
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: that's what I WOULD DO
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: it's up to you
<ek247> it came with the O.S. you know ubuntu
<prince_jammys> ek247: i hear that the internet explorer thing you installed can be problematic. ideally use firefox and install the flash plugin to view videos
<ek247> yes it was
<ek247> had the whole screen flashing
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: it looks like you have the flash plugin installed ok
<prince_jammys> ek247: ok, but if you didn't have 'flash' installed then you were unable to view flash videos
<glick> yeah it works with ephipahny
<blankthemuffin> Gragh, I'm having troubles with the nvidia drivers again. I install them, reboot, and it says "Could not do something or similar you will have to configure manually if you want to not use vesa drivers.
<Niklas_E> is there any version of envyng that installed the ati 8.4 version?
<ek247> yes we could veiw videos
<glick> deleting my .mozilla folder will delete all my bookmarks and stuff too right?
<ek247> but not music playerson webpage
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: I don't know exactly what it is, but you can get backup your bookmarks and cookies in there very easily
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: and just drop them back in
<blankthemuffin> with 171.08 Drivers
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: it's dirty but that's what i would do, so if anyone else has any ideas?
<Laurenceb> hi, can anyone help me setup compiz?
<patifa> glick: .mozilla will delete your extensions, bookmarks, saved passwords, all settings
<abdul-rahmanIII> patifa: i would do a mv .mozilla mozilla-backup  then restart firefox
<glick> eh, but it worked
<abdul-rahmanIII> patifa: you can get all that stuff back
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: good
<patifa> Don't look at me, look at glick
<abdul-rahmanIII> glick: did you backup the .mozilla folder?
<Laurenceb> anyone?
<ek247> I turn to irc cause tired of reading endless sea of tech terms and using terminal commands
<ek247> the forums are too slow for me
<Zyrando> hey hoh
<Zyrando> my command "modprobe ~ndiswrapper" doesnt work :(
<ek247> jammys
<prince_jammys> ek247: i have to go. repost your question and mention specifically that you can't listen to music in web sites. since you're having a difficult time describing your problem, you should also post an example of a website that DOESNT load properly for you. someone will be able to help. good luck
<ek247> prince
<Ashvala> @Zyrando... To use Wi-Fi?
<Zyrando> yep
<Zyrando> especialy with my Sinus 154 stick
<prince_jammys> ek247: post a link to a website that doesn't work for you and someone will be able to understand your problem better
<ek247> ty prince
<Ashvala> Ah!
<Zyrando> I hate this... with ndiswrapper he says the driver works but with lsusb my stick isnt even listed up and with iwconfig no wlan source is shown
<Ashvala> try DMEsg
<Ashvala> #dmesg
<Zyrando> mkay...
<Zyrando> argh... how can I look up my kernel?
<Zyrando> maybe it's because of my kernel?! :-$
<Ashvala> What happened
<Zyrando> cant look up now ^^'
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Zyrando> I dont have internet with linux ;D
<Ashvala> Windows?
<Zyrando> outsch yess :(
<Ashvala> LOL!!
<ek247> help with the webpage pics and music player won't run
<Ashvala> @Ek247... ???
<qlty> hey guys! I need your support! I have problems configuring my network
<ek247> here is link    http://fubar.com/jutice4u
<Ashvala> Ok Guys GTG
<Zyrando> cu
<Ashvala> Cu
<JoeLnd> Does anyone here know how to get speech-recognition working?
<abdul-rahmanIII> Zyrando: $ uname -k
<abdul-rahmanIII> Zyrando: oops
<JoeLnd> this is for a friend of mine with cerebral palsy who really needs this working. I installed sphinx and festival and need to know how to make it work with openoffice
<abdul-rahmanIII> Zyrando: uname -r
<qlty> no but do you know how to get a static IP wired connection working? with Wicd?
<chell> hi
<Zyrando> uname -r?
<Zyrando> for kernel?
<ek247> ashvala
<abdul-rahmanIII> Zyrando: didn't you want to know your kernel version?
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<Zyrando> jep ^^
<qlty> is anyone able to configure a working wired static IP connection with Hardy ???
<abdul-rahmanIII> Zyrando: that is uname -v
<Zyrando> thx ;)
<SoulChild> Hey all, what is "single-user" mode for, when booting the kernel?
<Zyrando> will try
<abdul-rahmanIII> Zyrando: just $ uname --help  lol
<Zyrando> xD
<Zyrando> will look it up
<Zyrando> cu ^^
<qlty> how can I find help here? is this the help channel?
<chell> How can I change the language the spellchecker in xchat uses?
<abdul-rahmanIII> qlty: yes
<chell> qlty, just ask
<n2diy> ! ask | qlty
<ubottu> qlty: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Fa> chell go to #xchat
<Fa> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<qlty> I have a wire network problem. I have to use a static IP and I use Wicd. It doesnt work on Ubuntu but when I boot windows it does. Any ideas why?
<qlty> okay thanks!
<cashmoney> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu server 6.06, and I was wondering how I go about finding available packages within the console via putty?
<telexicon> qlty, why are you using wicd?
<qlty> It is really complicated
<brunner> ﻿what's the fastest way to test to see if a v4l source is working?
<telexicon> brunner, try it with cheese?
<qlty> I heard the network manager isn't good for static IP's
<ek247> why can't I get the music player to play on my page
<qlty> is there a better alternative?
<telexicon> qlty, have you tried it with the default network manager?
<qlty> yes! didn't work :(
<telexicon> qlty, do you have wireless on this machine?
<patifa> cashmoney: tried 'aptitude'?
<brunner> telexicon: nice, thanks
<qlty> no! only wired
<brunner> cashmoney: apt-cache search foo
<ek247> it's all grey where the player is at
<cashmoney> patifa, yeah but got lost and got an attitude
<telexicon> hmm, i haven't had any issues with static IPs on wired ethernet
<brunner> cashmoney: don't forget to apt-get update first, though
<telexicon> qlty, im not sure what to suggest
<bizkit> hey whats a good music store that is linux friendly?
<cashmoney> brunner, I wanted to try and install a webmail server
<qlty> strange! the problem is the network in my house I think. And I cannot change it
<telexicon> bizkit, there are some listed in rhythmbox
<brunner> cashmoney: a "webmail server"?
<telexicon> bizkit, i think jamendo?
<SoulChild> !single-user
<ubottu> Factoid single-user not found
<ek247> ANYONE HELP!!!!!
<brunner> cashmoney: you mean a webserver and a PHP script that allows people to check their mail via the web?
<qlty> when I use the network with Windows XP my card has to be manually set on 10mbps speed instead of autonegotiation
<patifa> bizkit: mp3 ones are ok if you don't mind the whole copyright/patent restricted MP3 format
<cashmoney> brunner, indeed
<brunner> cashmoney: or is there a mail server that comes with a webserver built in now?
<brunner> ah, okay
<brunner> cashmoney: so start with the webserver
<telexicon> ek247, perhaps the website is broken
<brunner> cashmoney: have you installed a webserver?
<cashmoney> I already have a fresh copy of ubuntu 6.06 with apache2
<qlty> telexicon, which manager do you use to get wired, static IP connections working?
<telexicon> qlty, im just using the default network manager
<cashmoney> this is on my ppc eMac machine.. just letting ya know
<bizkit> well i cant use itunes store on here, so i need somthing else
<telexicon> cashmoney, why 6.06?
<ek247> no cause user that come to my page can hear the music
<qlty> telexicon in hardy?
<n2diy> LTS
<ek247> I just can't
<cashmoney> telexicon: because that's all ubuntu will support for this t ype of hardware
<telexicon> qlty, well.. in gutsy
<brunner> okay, so just find a webmail script for it
<telexicon> cashmoney, since when?
<brunner> cashmoney: http://php.resourceindex.com/
<cashmoney> telexicon: since it says so on the download section of ubuntu
<qlty> telexicon oh I see!
<cashmoney> I guess it's more geared for the newer hardware
<hh_kqw_china> .
<cashmoney> I have an eMac G4
<brunner> cashmoney: Complete Scripts: E-Mail Utilities: Web Based E-Mail
<cashmoney> ppc32
<cashmoney> brunner.. ineed
<telexicon> cashmoney, no it can still work
<telexicon> cashmoney, one sec, ill get you the link
<adred> hi..pidgin keeps crashing after i installed funpidgin. i tried to uninstall funpidgin but i dont know how. its not present in the add or remove programs. need help pls
<telexicon> the deal is.. its not 'officially' supported
<telexicon> but there are still community supported cd releases for newer versions
<telexicon> on sparc, ppc, itanium etc
<brunner> cashmoney: the top result, SquirrelMail, is pretty good, I think
<cashmoney> telexicon: my eMac wouldn't even boot the updated disc for some reason
<ek247> hello I need help
<qlty> ek247 what kind of help?
<cashmoney> Brunner, I've had tried that in gentoo, and liked it, but didn't know how to go about getting the packages downloaded and installed
<nano_> hey guys, how can i get "ls -l" to show last modification time ......including seconds
<brunner> adred: what happens when you sudo apt-get remove pidgin?
<cashmoney> I thought I could have used apt-get to install shtuff
<telexicon> cashmoney, do you want the server or desktop cd?
<ek247> cant' get music player to player on webpage
<brunner> cashmoney: why do you need a package for a PHP script?
<brunner> cashmoney: just download it and put it into your web root
<n2diy> nano_: ls -al?
<cashmoney> telexicon: I wanted the server of course.. it's gonna be a server
<nano_> n2diy: nope, it doesn't do seconds
<brunner> cashmoney: which by default is somewhere in /var
<cashmoney> it's already installed.. the system.. just gotta run the updates
<telexicon> cashmoney, here is 8.04 server for PowerPC and POWER: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04-server-powerpc.iso
<adred> brunner it uninstalls pidgin. i even tried purge and autoremove pidgin but after i install it again same thing happens it keeps crashing
<n2diy> nano_: /:
<nano_> mmm/
<brunner> adred: okay, is it removed right now?
<qense> is there an alsa developer online? Or the maintainer?
<telexicon> heres the release page for the other architectures sparc, power, ia-64 and pa-risc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<turbotoast> morning guys
<brunner> adred: cd ~; rm .pidgin
<brunner> adred: once it's uninstalled
<ek247>  I am getting tired so I will talk all u folks later
<brunner> adred: don't do that, actually
<cashmoney> is there a way to just update the system with a script?
<patifa> Shouldn't purge have gotten rid of the .pidgin configuration directory, though?
<brunner> adred: cd ~; mv .pidgin pidgin-old
<brunner> adred: do that instead
<adred> ok
<telexicon> cashmoney, yes
<brunner> make sure you're not superuser, though
<Adys> Hey, i misclicked and almost uninstalled Grub in synaptic... how comes it didnt prompt me for any dependency?
<telexicon> cashmoney, you can update the system to 8.04 with apt
<brunner> adred: your normal username should show up when you type "whoami" and press enter
<Adys> in the properties it says its still dependent of packages i have (memtest, etc)
<turbotoast> Hey guys, I could use some help getting my laptop's wireless to work. I already installed madwifi (it's Atheros), but I can't setup the wlan interface
<adred> brunner no such file or directory present
<cashmoney> telexicon: by apt-get update apt-get upgrade   ?
<brunner> adred: type whoami and tell me what it says
<telexicon> cashmoney, yes
<adred> yup my usernme shows up
<telexicon> cashmoney, just point all your stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list from dapper to hardy
<jojmoj> can i make it so my virtual workpace only shows the windows in that workspace?
<adred> brunner it displays my username
<brunner> adred: so sorry. replace ".pidgin" with ".purple"
<brunner> hold on
<adred> ok
<blankthemuffin> My Xorg log file says this: "EE NVIDIA(0): FAILED TO LOAD THE NVIDIA KERNEL MODULE! *** ABORTING ***
<brunner> adred: ﻿cd ~; mv .purple pidgin-old
<cashmoney> telexicon: it says I'm already updated
<cashmoney> but I don't see how
<n2diy> Is there a GUI front end for ftape, that might work with an HP Colorado Tape drive?
<brunner> adred: then install pidgin again and give it a shot
<blankthemuffin> help?
<adred> brunner successfully remove. installing pidgin now
<telexicon> cashmoney, did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<jojmoj> blank the muffin - install ur ndrivers properly
<cashmoney> no
<brunner> blankthemuffin: someone else here probably has more energy than me, but I would assume it's because of a binary driver special-compiled for a kernel version that you're not currently running
<telexicon> cashmoney, you need to edit that file, change all the lines that reference dapper to hardy
<telexicon> cashmoney, then you can update
<blankthemuffin> jojmoj, how more properly do you want? I forced the kernel version to be uname -r
<brunner> blankthemuffin: if I were you, I'd grab the latest binary drivers from nvidia and compile them for your current kernel
<blankthemuffin> That's that I have done brunner
<brunner> blankthemuffin: you went to the nvidia website, downloaded the installer for linux, ran it, and it installed fine?
<blankthemuffin> Yes brunner
<brunner> hm
<blankthemuffin> Both the stable and beta releases have been tried
<brunner> wild. I'm useless then.
<cashmoney> great
<cashmoney> it says not found now
<brunner> blankthemuffin: try asking in #debian on OFTC.  They're smarter.  Just lie to them and tell them you're running debian stable.
<brunner> cashmoney: what says not found?
<blankthemuffin> haha
<brunner> cashmoney: paste the exact message
<telexicon> cashmoney, ok.. pastebin your sources.list file ok? ill rewrite it
<cashmoney> brunner, I can't.. single click mouse
<brunner> rofl
<cashmoney> yeah yeah.. apple mouse
<brunner> sell your mac on ebay and buy a PC so you can copy and paste.
<cashmoney> I could shoot myself
<cashmoney> I have a pc
<brunner> shoot the mac. save yourself.
<telexicon> cashmoney, highlight it.. and ctrl+shift+c
<cashmoney> just not a keyboard and mouse
<cashmoney> for the pc
<telexicon> to copy
<brunner> ah
<brunner> yeah, I guess the keyboard shortcuts would work instead of shooting anything
<brunner> not as much fun though, you should still consider shooting something
<Paradokz> Must be a parent.
<cashmoney> and they don't even work
<cashmoney> because I'm working out of a terminal
<brunner> huh?
<brunner> should work fine
<brunner> I know they work.
<brunner> ﻿ctrl+shift+c to copy, ﻿ctrl+shift+v to paste
<eugenix> is there someone here bychance, who might be somewhat of a wireless guru?
<turbotoast> Sorry if I ask again, but could someone maybe help me out with my wlan installation? I followed the guides and am still not able to get it to work
<brunner> eugenix: dude, just ask, so searchirc.com for "wireless"
<cashmoney> brunner, it's a 404 error
<blankthemuffin> Ask the question, don't ask to ask eugenix
<brunner> cashmoney: wtf? 404 on a terminal?
<cashmoney> like if it's not the correct link
<brunner> cashmoney: dude, we've got problems
<eugenix> thnx brunner
<cashmoney> when I run  apt-get date
<brunner> eugenix: np
<brunner> err
<cashmoney> it's cause I changed the referrences like you said
<telexicon> cashmoney, wait .. the sources.list file is wrong
<askand> Is all the updates so far applied to the hardycdimage?
<brunner> I meant, "or searchirc.com" not "so searchirc.com"
<telexicon> cashmoney, can you pastebin it please?
<eugenix> i'm going there now
<brunner> telexicon: don't ruin it... I was getting to that
<brunner> eugenix: I wasn't trying to discourage you from asking here
<eugenix> can't get this internal atheros to work on my laptop with ubuntu
<telexicon> eugenix, which laptop?
<brunner> eugenix: chances are these are the must user-friendly geeks you'll run into on IRC
<eugenix> hp dv6768
<eugenix> se
<eugenix> tried sooooooo many different guides snapshots etc...
<chell> okay I've got a weird "issue" here
<chell> I'm runnying Hardy with an Nvidia card and nvidia drivers
<turbotoast> eugenix: I have the same problem
<chell> when I launch up firefox
<telexicon> cashmoney, i can fix it in all of 20 seconds if you pastebin it
<chell> sometimes there is a small white line on the left hand side of my screen that flashes
<chell> just for a second or so
<brunner> telexicon: I don't think we can pastebin
<brunner> err
<chell> I'm not running compiz
<brunner> copy
<adred> brunner:  i think the problem is it takes too long for pidgin to connect to my xmpp account that's why it crashes when i click the tab options. never happened before. thanks anyway..
<eugenix> i think the prob is that i don't know how to uninstall what i tried to do before at that my be conflicting with whatever new stuff i try
<chell> does that white line mean my screen is dying?
<qwikk> chell: if it only happens when you run mozilla then probably not
<telexicon> cashmoney, highlight text in the terminal, click the edit menu and select copy.. go to pastebin, select the input box, click the edit menu and select paste
<chell> qwikk: I've also had this thing come up with other apps I think
<brunner> wait, I'm getting people confused now
<cashmoney> telexicon: can you provide me the a link to what it should look like?
<bullgard4> Wikipedia states: "Internet Protocol specifies a loopback network" I grepped RFC0791 but could not find any 'loopback' there. Where is a loopback network to be found in Internet Protocol?
<eugenix> i tried running this distro backtrack,.. and it detects my homewireless, but won't login
<chell> but it most frequently happens with mozilla (probably because that's what I use a lot)
<brunner> I give up on helping in #ubuntu... I'm way too ADD or high or something to keep track of everything
<brunner> later all
<Svish> Does the Evolution mail program tell me when I get new email even when the program is not running? does it have something running in the background? If not, is there a plugin or something I can install to make it do that?
<telexicon> brunner, :(
<chell> so could this mean my screen is dying? I doubt it's my graphics card seeing as I can play 3D games etc fine and I never had this issue in Vista
<telexicon> cashmoney, i can rewrite it for you if you pastebin it
<brunner> telexicon: ?
<askand> Is there any difference on a cdimage of hardy that I downloaded on releaseday and one I download today=
<askand> ?
<telexicon> brunner, you're leaving? :(
<felix_> hi Im using ubuntu 8.04 and i really cant get my ati x1650 card to work..i have tryed envy and other guieds but i always end up with a black screen..anyone that know a good guide or something?
<brunner> I'll idle and just take random easy-to-answer stuff then
<brunner> until I get sucked into a longer one
<brunner> I really need to get some other work done, though
<brunner> it's really great that Ubuntu has pulled in so many new people
<bullgard4> Svish:  Diskussionsforum für Evolution #evolution on irc.gimp.org
<telexicon> cashmoney, ok, replace your source.list with this: http://rafb.net/p/plmz5q53.html
<Svish> bullgard4: ok, cool. will head there then :)
<cashmoney> I fixed it.. just changed everything back to dapper instead of hardy
<chell> Okay, it's a screen issue... When I record my screen using recordmydesktop I don't see the white stripe so it must be something my screen does, i.e. a hardware issue
<telexicon> cashmoney, but that doesnt help you get hardy
<eugenix> felix: can you boot in recovery mode?
<telexicon> cashmoney, replace it with what i pastebin'd for you
<chell> I really hope it's not my graphics card because it cost me a couple of hundred € :-(
<eugenix> or from a live cd
<telexicon> cashmoney, save a copy of the original
<felix_> eugenix well now i have a fresh copy of ubuntu
<AprilHare> i am running ubuntu. became curious at what temp everything was running at. my geforce 8400 gs is reporting 71 degrees celsius. is this possible? it's still working.
<blankthemuffin> I found an error when modprobing the nvidia module directly: "sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found   FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<telexicon> brunner, its had around 1000 people for a year or so at least in this channel
<eugenix> had similar probs with an nvidia,.. had to edit my xorg.conf file
<eugenix> although was with a laptop
<brunner> if you don't know what his sources.list current looks like, you could always give him one for hardy and have his dist-upgrade before he does anything else
<brunner> heheh
<askvictor> how can I change the virtual terminal of X to something other than 7?
<brunner> telexicon: I know
<felix_> okey..well i really need a good working guide or something cuz i cant get it to work
<telexicon> brunner, i just wrote one setup for hardy and told him to replace it heh
<AprilHare> it doesn't seem right. it would be toast at 71 deg celsius, wouldn't it?
<telexicon> brunner, hopefully he'll do it
<eugenix> hmm,.. don't know of one
<AprilHare> could the sensor be misreporting under linux?
<eugenix> if you hit ctrl f1 after it boots,.. do you get to a terminal?
<telexicon> AprilHare, possibly
<askand> ﻿ Is there any difference on a cdimage of hardy that I downloaded on releaseday and one I download today?
<renard99> AprilHare: Only one way to find out ...
<brunner> I need to learn all the little shortcuts in ubuntu
<AprilHare> renard99, yes? :)
<felix_> no
<brunner> to bring up the terminal and all that
<brunner> is there a list of them?
<AprilHare> no, i'm not measuring. too much like work.
<AprilHare> heh
<blankthemuffin> Crap I think I fixed it, brunner  fyi it looks like this was the problem: http://sigma-base.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=14
<eugenix> hmm
<AprilHare> might shut it down for a while, remeasure when the system is cooled to ~ room temp
<blankthemuffin> IT WORKSQ!#!!@%
<fde> brunner: They are listed in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<AprilHare> bbl
<renard99> AprilHare: I was suggesting you open your box and have a feel, or maybe look at the temp just after booting.
<brunner> fde: neat, thanks
<cashmoney> w0ot dude you're the bomb
<aburrent> How does one upgrade from  6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS... in the 'update-manager' don't get the upgrade option
<cashmoney> getting updates now
<brunner> blankthemuffin: excellent! glad it's working for you!
<blankthemuffin> me too brunner, me too
<eugenix> i would think there has to be some way for you to boot into recovery mode,.. get to a comman line and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<telexicon> cashmoney, good its working?
<felix_> okey thanks
<cashmoney> telexicon: yeah.. doing the apt-get upgrade now
<Hansemann> i have a question. if i upgrade my pc from AMD 1.6 ghz processor to a Intel 2.4 processor, do i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<fde> aburrent: sudo apt-get update and it should notify you... ensure system > administration > software sources is set to prompt for it though...
<eugenix> i mean if you installed hardy,. then some generic graphic driver has to have worked
<aburrent> fde: how do I make sure software sources is set to prompt for it though...how specifically?
<eugenix> that will will reconfigure your xorg.conf for a generic display driver
<fde> aburrent: In that app ... go to "Update" tab and look at "Release upgrade"
<adred> when will be the next batch of updates? it's been a week now and i still haven't received any. apps and windows crash when they become idle for an hr or so..
<askvictor> Hansemann: probably not
<telexicon> aburrent, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<eugenix> once you get back into hardy,.. don't update your display driver without the risk of losing it again
<eugenix> can anybody help me with an atheros AR5007 wireless?
<aburrent> telexicon: I followed that , but I don't get the upgrade button
<askvictor> Hansemann: the main issue would be the X-windows driver; you might have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', but maybe you won't need to
<telexicon> aburrent, and you have dapper-updates enabled?
<vanush> hi.. im trying to use sgrep to extract contents from a html file - >  sgrep '"<div class='lyricbox'" .. "</div"' file       .. but it doesnt work.. any ideas?
<Hansemann> one more question. the motherboard i use now has built in vga output, but the other motherboard im going to change to, doesnt have built in graphics, will the pc start without a graphics card?
<aburrent> telexicon:  what does that mean ,specifially?
<askvictor> Hansemann: there might be other driver issues if the devices on the new motherboard don't have supported drivers; but you should be fine
<telexicon> aburrent, go to system -> administration -> sourftware sources
<aburrent> telexicon: I have ubuntu 6.06 updates
<fde> aburrent: same place as what I told
<aburrent> telexicon:  I did that ...everything is checked...
<fde> aburrent: The check boxes above the option I said... one is "whatever-updates"
<aburrent> fde: everything is checked
<Medioman_80x> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<telexicon> aburrent, click the updates tab, and make sure recommended updates is checked
<telexicon> aburrent, its not on the main tab, on the updates tab
<askvictor> Hansemann: depends on the BIOS; linux will boot without a graphics card, but the BIOS might not let you get to that point. I'm assuming this is for a headless server if your running without a graphics card?
<fde> aburrent: yeah... bottom is set to prompt for "Long term support releases only"?
<ferronica> how to add Xp in ubuntu grub
<Hansemann> yes.
<Starnestommy> ferronica: that depends on which partition it is on
<aburrent> telexicon: on the internet updates tab all I have is : check for updates automatically ...and that is check
<Hansemann> i use NX server to control the server because i dont like terminal so much
<aburrent> ed
<fde> ferronica: I already told you earlier.
<ferronica> Starnestommy: it is in my second HDD SATA
<ferronica> Starnestommy: fde: i tried
<fde> aburrent: please do what I told you.
<KrimZon> hi, i'm having trouble installing firefox 2 in hardy
<Starnestommy> ferronica: which partition is it on that HDD?
<aburrent> fde: ok...let me see if I follow you...
<eugenix> Stahlmensch? is that german for ironman?
<telexicon> aburrent, could you pastebin the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<aburrent> telexicon: ok
<fde> telexicon: Please let him do what I told him, thanks.
<ferronica> Starnestommy: total 4 partition in it, two of them formatted
<Starnestommy> ferronica: which of those has windows on it?
<askvictor> Hansemann: you might need a graphics card temporarily to configure the BIOS (and make sure linux boots), but you could just chuck it in and hope for the best :)
<ferronica> Starnestommy: in one i installed Xp other i am using it as Data storage
<aburrent> telexicon: where do I pastebin to?
<eugenix> probing internet for magical atheros AR5007 fix
<Hansemann> ok. thanks for the help
<askvictor> Hansemann: if you're using dhcp for the network card the IP will probably change...
<aburrent> fde: I think the problem might be my sources.list
<Hansemann> im using static ip
<renard99> !pastebin > aburrent
<telexicon> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> ferronica: add this to your /boot/grub/menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/9945/
<telexicon> renard99, thats a good idea
<fde> aburrent: It's not...
<vanush> how can i use grep with searching for ' characters???
<Starnestommy> vanush: grep \'
<fde> aburrent: We can do it that way, but it wouldn't be as supportable... you're updating through 18months worth of updates...
<aburrent> fde: here's my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9946/
<aburrent> telexicon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9946/
<vanush> Starnestommy, doesnt work with sgrep :(
<fde> aburrent: LOTS of things might break if you don't do it via updates-manager... so please make sure what I said is set
<sthksjdsk> ciao
<aburrent> fde: ok...what do I do again?
<tamis> hello
<aburrent> fde: sorry...what needs to be set?
<beginner> how can i change uplash theme?
<fde> aburrent: System > Administration > Software Sources > Updates tab > Release Upgrade section > Show new distribution releases "For Long Term Support Version Only"
<tamis> any one have time to answer a simple question ? (New ubuntu user)
<Boohbah_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aburrent> fde: I have no release upgrade section..only an "internet updates" section
<fde> tamis: Only if you have time to ask it...
<tamis> hehe
<Dryrd> getting a bit cheesed off now - i have tried installing nvidia drivers and all it does is reboots constantly - this is in Hardy
<fde> aburrent: wow... I guess dapper is too old for that   :/
<aburrent> fde: I have "insallation media" "intenet updates" and "authentication"
<Gravedigger_> what is your ask?
<aburrent> telexicon: is there something in my sources.list that looks wrong for upgrading?
<tamis> thnx, well i'm trying to install a API of a 3d program(Houdini)
<fde> aburrent: yeah... that tool is MUCH nicer now.
<tamis> i do this by typing source hdkinstall
<tamis> but, i need to be root
<aburrent> is there some way to upgrade 6.06 to 8.04?
<Starnestommy> tamis: put "sudo" before that command
<tamis> so i type sudo source hdkinstall
<tamis> yeah
<fde> !enter | tamis
<ubottu> tamis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zvacet>        aburrent :                             https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<askvictor> how can I force X to start on virtual terminal 4 rather than 7 (once I've gotten rid of getty on VTs 4-6)?
<tamis> oke so the problem is is that sudo source hdkinstall dos not work it say's: command not found (srry for the one liners)
<fde> aburrent: Due to what version you're using... you'll have to 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and change instances of 'dapper' to 'hardy' and "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<aburrent> zvacet: what exactly specifically is "dapper-updates" ..I don't see any thing called dapper updates in my sources.list...it only says 6.06 updates
<fde> tamis: sudo ./hdkinstall
<aburrent> fde: ok...where can I get the right sources.list?
<zvacet> aburrent : I think it means that you have all repos open and updated
<fde> aburrent: I told you how to edit it.
<fde> aburrent: change every case of "dapper" to "hardy"... that's it.
<zvacet> aburrent : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tamis> i try'd sudo ./hdkinstall dos not work either
<aburrent> fde: you mean I just search and replace?
<fde> aburrent: yes
<aburrent> fde: there is not a single instance of "dapper" in my sources .list
<aburrent> fde: oh wait
<renard99> tamis: what is the error?
<aburrent> fde: I'm wropng
<zvacet> fde : is same risk involved it that option
<fde> tamis: chmod +x the file
<tamis> command not found
<zvacet> *some
<fde> zvacet: I am having him update everything first... then dist-upgrading to try to limit the risk
<rothchild> i'm all happily upgraded to hardy but I have libgtk1.2 being held back when I update / upgrade what's that all about then?
<aburrent> fde: risk of what?
<tamis> i can only call this command hdkinstall after running houdini_setup wich i think sets enviorment variables maby this is the case ?
<fde> aburrent: breakage... but your version is too old for a safer method...
<aburrent> fde: I have an image backup of my system so I'm not too worried if it gets hosed
<Gravedigger_> tamis: you need to be inside the folder
<zvacet> fde : I know procedure and that is why i ask
<aburrent> fde: but it would be nice to get it right the first time
<brunner> okay, cheese works great for my v4l source... what other programs allow me to switch modes?  (on a tuner card, this would be tuner, s-video, etc.)
<fde> aburrent: should be fine.
<nano_> how can i thank a post on ubuntuforums.com?
<fde> zvacet: updates-manager -d is basically the same thing... but I'm not even sure if that was an option back then...
<brunner> what I meant was, what programs can I use to try out my v4l source?
<fde> zvacet: I tried to take him through the "correct" procedure, and was adamant about it... but apparently that infrastructure wasn't around back then.
<brunner> other than cheese
<N1N31NCHN41L5> can anyone tell me what to do to fix where double clicking a file will open it?
<fde> brunner: ekiga or amsn
<brunner> thanks
<zvacet> fde : updates-manager -d is standard procedure to upgrade from dapper to Hardy
<fde> aburrent: I'm going to restart, new kernel... I'll be back in a bit though if you encounter any issues.
<aburrent> fde: alright...so I changed all instances of dapper to hardy...now I 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'   what about
<aburrent> fde: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<fde> aburrent: you can try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo updates-manager -d'
<renard99> f
<fde> aburrent: That is the Ubuntu mechanism for what I told you... I just didn't think it was around back then.
<The_Bridge> anyone knows how to set dns from dyndns in ubuntu?
<fde> aburrent: Just copy and paste  :)
<renard99> Is it safe for me to use a package while its being upgraded?
<ipei> Hi guys! Can someone please help me with a conflict between X-Fi drivers and nVidia 3D-accelerator drivers?
<fde> renard99: if you weren't using it prior, no...
<renard99> I better go then, bye
<smmagic> lol, that was funny
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿can anyone tell me what to do to fix where double clicking a file will open it?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Isent that how its supposed to work?
<homefree83> how I start the file explorer as admin ?
<homefree83> how I start the file explorer as admin ?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿can anyone tell me what to do to fix where double clicking a file will open it? right now i have to right click and use open - a double click does nada
<ipei> Anyone know why I can't use the X-Fi driver and the nVidia driver at the same time?
<Dr_willis> ipei,  i would guess that its due to creative really really dropping the ball on their linux x-fi drivers.
<smmagic> homefree83, press alt f2
<fde> ipei: afaik, X-Fi cards aren't supported, Nvidia should be fine though...
<homefree83> how I start the file explorer as admin ?
<smmagic> homefree83, Then type gksu nautilus
<fde> smmagic: gksudo
<Dr_willis> Xfi had 62 bit support last i looked.. bit no idea how good it is.
<smmagic> gksu does it for me
<homefree83> thank you man
<ipei> Dr_willis: Ok xC
<fde> Dr_willis: It is beta quality on all archs
<sCOTTo> hey guys...
<sCOTTo> i need  help badly
<Dr_willis> ipei,  Creative and Xfi has been a dissapointment under linux so far. :(
<fde> !ask | sCOTTo
<ubottu> sCOTTo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ipei> Dr_willis:  Ok, so I cant do anything then?
<Dr_willis> ipei,  no idea. Check the ubuntu forums perhaps.
<ipei> Dr_willis: Haven\t found anything... But it's a pain to search the ubuntuforums.com xD
<zvacet> N1N31NCHN41L5 :home directory>edit>preferences (settings)>behaviour
<sCOTTo> my laptop has ubuntu 26.24-16-RT/-Generic/14-Generic etc etc it isnt booting now and I dont know hjow to fix any broken sys files that might not be working.. i cant use any of the ctrl+alt+Function keys to see anytihng... its no letting me do alot unless i drop to root in grub and start x that way...
<bullgard4> Is the time printed by 'ping localhost' meaningful? On my 1st Ubuntu computer it is 45 µs, on my 2nd 100 µs.
<fde> ipei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239981
<sCOTTo> is there a command that will just check and fix the dist?
<ipei> fde: Ok...
<homefree83> thank you homefree83
<fde> ipei: actually, I was thinking of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78495
<N1N31NCHN41L5> zvacet: thats how its set up - could it be compiz glitch?
<fde> ipei: that one has a petition etc... and also tells of the opensound method...
<zvacet> N1N31NCHN41L5 :maybe,but I don´t know because I don´t use it
<ipei> fde: Ok... just going to read throu both of them...
<N1N31NCHN41L5> zvacet:  i have to right click an go to open now
<finalbeta> I'm running vmware server. It wants to use /dev/dsp for audio. How do I make it use alsa? If it can.
<Nighttrain> Hi spricht auch jemand deutsch?
<sCOTTo> anyone?
<zvacet> N1N31NCHN41L5 : try witout compiz and you will see if compiz is a reason
<fde> !de | Nighttrain
<Myrtti> !de | Nighttrain
<ubottu> Nighttrain: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<AfroRowan> !de | Nighttrain
<AfroRowan> ...
<Nighttrain> Danke!!!!
<AfroRowan> Kein problem
<AfroRowan> lol
<N1N31NCHN41L5> is there a way to put the Computer icon on the desktop?
<askvictor> how can I change the timezone from the command line?
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L5: run 'gconf-editor' and browse to /app/nautilus/desktop and check "Show Computer icon" or whatever
<GreamBell> ok
<GreamBell> ok
<ipei> fde: Ok, signed...
<sCOTTo> how do i find out what version i have?
<ccoffey> I'm having an issue upgrading 7.10 to 8.04 on x86. apt can't seem to install the kernel. here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m1603ad65 . Just wondering if it's a common error?
<frogscott> can anyone tell me how to install some pc software I have and am trying to use crossover and wine but cant seem to get to work?
<smmagic> frogscott, is it on the appdb?
<rsk> frogscott: sudo apt-get install wine
<rsk> frogscott: and then wine setup.exe
<frogscott> I have wine installed
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L5: Uhh... /apps/nautilus/desktop check "computer_icon_visible" ... but you likely figured that out  :)
<Dr_willis> wine /path/to/installer.exe
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<finalbeta> ccoffey: remove all non official repositories and software first.
<rsk> frogscott: if you bought crossover you have paid support from them ask in their channel
<smmagic> I just don't get why crossover is better
<Dr_willis> Or read the Crossover Docs. :)
<frogscott> it isnt better it is just esier
<smmagic> easier?
<frogscott> ok I will check it out
<AfroRowan> Who on this channel is Dutch ???
<smmagic> How so?
<rsk> smmagic: they have hacks that's not accepted in wine
<AfroRowan> and dont use !nl | myname
<frogscott> well it is kind of a gui
<AfroRowan> it wont work, b/c im banned in there
<ipei> fde: Dr_willis: Do you know if it exist any other drivers to nVidia cards than nVidias? They might work with the X-Fi driver... :P
<Jazman_> ok i must have a conflict i cant boot ub as when it statrs to boot with the logo it then goes to a dos like screen which is called busty box(bebian) built in shell core   then next line (ini ramts)
<smmagic> so, what percentage is crossover better?
<fde> AfroRowan: This isn't a chat channel... try #ubuntu-offtopic ... there are around 300 people looking to chat  :)
<rsk> smmagic: on the big whole, wine is better
<sCOTTo> fde: you told me to ask and i have and thres been no response...
<smmagic> Well then crossover is %100 pointless
<Dr_willis> ipei,  i find it hard to belive the the video card and sound card drivers are conflicting...  if you can 'prove' its the sound card drivers. report a bug to the creative web site for the xfi drivers.. Other then that.. No idwa what to do with it.
<fde> ipei: there is 'nv' and 'nouveau' drivers... nv is there by default... nouveux.freedesktop.org for the other, but only supports 2d at this juncture.
<AfroRowan> @fde: i need someone who can say to a admin of #ubuntu-nl to talk to me so i meaby could be unbanned... cuz now i cant ask anything there anymore...
<VSpike> How can I enable syntax highlighting in vim on ubuntu server without installing X and GNOME?
<ipei> fde: Ok :(
<fde> sCOTTo: because no one knows... your question is rather strange...
<Starnestommy> VSpike: add "syn on" to ~/.vimrc
<Dr_willis> VSpike,  thats a vimrc config file setting, you may want to isntall the vim-full packages also. the vim-tiny package may not included the feature
<sCOTTo> fde: so if a dist breaks and wont boot properly - how do i fix it? it there not a way?
<bennyf11> Im trying to install KOHA on Ubuntu 8.04 dekstop, is there any1 who can assist with walkthrough as the instrucitons i have i cant understand?
<Dr_willis> KOHA?
<AfroRowan> fde : i need someone who can say to a admin of #ubuntu-nl to talk to me so i meaby could be unbanned... cuz now i cant ask anything there anymore...
<ipei> Dr_willis: Ok, why wouldn't it be the X-Fi drivers? Every time I install them the problem occur. Just the nVidia driver alone works great...
<bennyf11> www.koha.org
<Starnestommy> AfroRowan: ask in #ubuntu-irc
<fde> AfroRowan: I read, I'm not the person to ask about that... there is #ubuntu-ops I think
<askvictor> how can I create a network bridge between two ethernet cards?
<gramm> is it bad to run 'ldconfig -v -n .' in /usr/lib/ ?
<Dr_willis> ipei,  report the bug to creative then I guess.
<AfroRowan> okay
<AfroRowan> well thanx yall
<ipei> Dr_willis: Just that the X-Fi driver works alone too >.< But, I report that...
<Jazman_> well any one no how to fix ubuntu boot problems
<Jazman_> sick of reinstalling it
<Dr_willis> ipei,  report the problem to nvidia and creative then. :) and post a forum post on it i guess
<babolat> Jazman: more infor on ur prob would help
<Jazman_> i did earlier
<VSpike> Starnestommy, Dr_willis : yeah, if I try ":syntax on" it says it's not available in this version, which is normally the case with only vim-tiny installed which is the default... however, installing vim-full would pull in X11, GNOME, and ton of other stuff.
<jenny_ok> hello
<babolat> Jazman: sorry. just got in
<Jazman_> when it starts to boot with ubuntu logo it goes to a dos type page
<Jazman_> bustybox(debian) built in shellcore
<ipei> Dr_willis: Ok...
<Jazman_> iniramts
<Starnestommy> VSpike: sudo apt-get install vim
<babolat> Jazman: then what happens? just stops there short?
<Starnestommy> Jazman_: does "dmesg" output anything?
<Jazman_> starn not sure im new tolinux
<Jazman_> but it stars to boot then goes to the page
<babolat> Jazman: are u on that install?
<nano_> how can i go about installing anti-virus software on my hardy heron?
<Jazman_> win at the mo
<babolat> nano_: try wine
<jenny_ok> can anyone help me out with something, ive tried fixing it myself but keep going round in circles?
<Starnestommy> Jazman_: try to boot it again, but this time type "dmesg" at that prompt, then write down its output and report it to us
<Starnestommy> nano_: you don't need an antivirus
<Jazman_> ok i will give me a min
<nano_> babolat: wine?  that is for windows application
<zvacet> nano_ : what do you need it for
<nano_> Starnestommy: what?
<nano_> for security
<Starnestommy> !virus | nano_
<ubottu> nano_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jazman_> if i can fix my probs goodbye windows
<zvacet> nano_ ;then you don´t need it
<nano_> i understand that linux doesn't have a virus problem , but it doesn't hurt
<babolat> nano_: yep.. that's what i use for eset.. but there are other antivi apps available from synaptic
<zvacet> nano_ : there is no linux viruses in wild as far as i know
<nano_> wow!!
<Sliderman> 9092090
<Sliderman> ops
<Starnestommy> nano_: you could use clamav, but that only detects windows viruses.  There are no linux viruses active in the wild
<fde> nano_: If you're concerned for the friends etc that you don't forward viruses, you can try 'clamav'
<nano_> thanks a ton guys!
<Dr_willis> nano_,  the virus checker tools for linux are designed to scan windows sytemss/email for windows viruses even. :)
<ccoffey> finalbeta: I found a solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671796 . thanks for your time
<babolat> zvacet: nano_: its not exactly for linux. when i have to plug in my flash drives in other win PCs i could easily swipe out Win32 viruses
<zvacet> nano_ : but it is good to install rkhuner because of rootkits
<fde> nano_: it has a GUI via 'avscan'
<fde> rkhunter
<nano_> im giving clamav a shot
<zvacet> babolat : install antvirus in other machine
<sCOTTo> ok no help for me here...
<sCOTTo> cyah all
<nano_> rkhuner...is that just a rootkit hunter or is it antivirus as well?
<babolat> zvacet: i said on OTHER PCs. u and i both know how porous most of those are
<RabidWeezle> !numpad
<ubottu> Factoid numpad not found
<jenny_ok> anybody?
<SliderMan> someone can tell me where my tray bar gone?
<SliderMan> =(
<frogscott> does anyone know the crossover channel name?
<babolat> ask! | jenny_ok
<VSpike> Starnestommy: excellent - thanks!  I think i even figured that out once before, and the forgot it :)
<RabidWeezle> SliderMan, the bottom bar?
<fde> SliderMan: right click panel > add to panel > "notification area"
<SliderMan> top
<babolat> !ask | jenny_ok
<ubottu> jenny_ok: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<SliderMan> there is no notification are fde
<fde> SliderMan: It is in the list.
<SliderMan> fde, its not =(
<frogscott> does anyone know the crossover channel name? please
<fde> SliderMan: If you're using KDE it is "System Tray"
<SliderMan> fde im using gnome
<SliderMan> fde my mouse got crazy on me and the bar just gone
<SliderMan> and then*
<babolat> Jazman: how's it going
<fde> SliderMan: click on the bottom panel and select "Add new panel"
<RabidWeezle> anyone know how to set the numpad back to the numpad? mine is setup as like a mouse or something since I updated to Hardy
<jenny_ok> oh, ok :) :- i wanted to install firefox2 instead of firefox3 so that some extensions i like would work, only synaptic keeps saying that installation failed, firefox2 actually runs but all my extensions from firefox3 are still there but not working and i can't install any extensions because it gives an error
<frogscott> does anyone know the crossover channel name? please
<SliderMan> its in the right side then - >> fde
<SliderMan> new panel
<fde> SliderMan: click and drag it
<SliderMan> ok
<SliderMan> then what?
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: turning NumLock on won't work?
<Starnestommy> frogscott: #crossover
<RabidWeezle> bi babolat it's like a weird emulated mouse using the numpad
<fde> SliderMan: then move it to the top ... and do what I said before... you'll want "Menu Bar" and "Clock" at least too probably.
<frogscott> thanks starnes
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: is NumLock on?
<Starnestommy> frogscott: next time you need to find a channel, type this: /msg chanserv list *thing-to-look-for*
<RabidWeezle> and no, numlock doesn't affect it
<SliderMan> fde, i did but the tray menu is still gone.
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: one moment.. read somethin about that somewhere
<SliderMan> fde, i mean the tray when you minimize stuff
<RabidWeezle> k
<RabidWeezle> if I didn't have use of a mouse it would be usefull lol
<SliderMan> no sultion lmao
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: do u happen to be on a macbook?
<fde> SliderMan: I am 100% sure it is called Notification Area in English... you'll need to translate to your native tongue if your desktop isn't in English.
<RabidWeezle> nope
<RoyK> hi. I try to find Cinepaint, but it doesn't look like it's in the repository
<blacklabelsk8> hello, I'm having trouble getting xorg properly configured on a Voodoo3 2000, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg goes through some reconfiguration but never mentions any resolution or colour depths, and looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows a pretty empty file, nothing really detailed, what am I doing wrong?
<RabidWeezle> os[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.39GHz] mem[Physical: 1.2GB, 79.9% free] disk[Total: 147.0GB, 9.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV36.1 [GeForce FX 5700 Ultra]] sound[ICH4 - Intel ICH51: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI]
<babolat> !pastepin | ﻿RabidWeezle
<fde> SliderMan: Uhh actually, you might mean "Window List"
<ubottu> Factoid pastepin not found
<SliderMan> lmao what a spammer
<brunner> how long does gparted usually take to "scan all devices"?
<SliderMan> fde, im using the english ver of ubuntu its hardy 8.04.
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: Have u been to the Keyboard Preferences?
<SliderMan> fde, when i click on the panel its says 'add to panel"
<RabidWeezle> lemme check it out
<SliderMan> fde, and then theres no 'notification area' at all.
<fde> SliderMan: click that... in the resulting list... choose Notification Area or Window List depending on what you mean... and click add.
<SliderMan> fde, nothing of your options listed there.
<brunner> ﻿does a partition have to be formatted before it can be used to create a truecrypt volume?
<fde> SliderMan: Look harder, they're there.
<SliderMan> fde, ill upload a picture.
<fde> SliderMan: Better yet... at the top, there is a search function, use that.
<RabidWeezle> nothing in there about the numpad
<RabidWeezle> also checked key bindings
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Mouse Keys tab, uncheck "Allow to control the pointer...."
<RabidWeezle> ahhh
<SliderMan> fde, i did
<SliderMan> fde, non of your options is listed there!
<fde> SliderMan: I guess show me the screenshot then.
<RabidWeezle> there we go babolat
<SliderMan> fde, ok.
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<babolat> ﻿RabidWeezle: np
<Dryrd> anyone here expert with getting nvida drivers working with Hardy
<RabidWeezle> Dryrd, what's the board?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fde:  ok i did that but it didnt save the settings - is there something i need to do before exiting cinfig editor to save what i check???
<babolat> !anyone | ﻿Dryrd
<ubottu> ﻿Dryrd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fde> SliderMan: Show me with "Noti" typed, and "Window" in seperate screenshots please.
<Dr_willis> Dryrd,  state the card, state what you have tried so far. state whats not working right
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L5: I'm not even sure where to save session changes in newer Gnome versions actually.
<SliderMan> fde, ok, thanks alot for helping.
<RabidWeezle> Dryrd, I know my geforce fx 5700 ultra was easy to setup, but that's not to say a newer card is...
<Adys> Hey, i misclicked and almost uninstalled Grub in synaptic... how comes it didnt prompt me for any dependency? in the properties it says its still dependent of packages i have (memtest, etc)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fde: i went exactly where u said gconf-editor and checked the boxes closed out and ctrl alt bkspc to restart x and my settings were gone
<Dryrd> ok its a msi 7600gs and when i look at hardware drivers it shows that the driver is installed and in use but not enable - when i enable it and reboot it either just reboots all the time or black screens
<babolat> Adys: didnt quite get that :-/
<fde> Adys: Synaptic doesn't manage those sorts of things... you'd have to use aptitude.
<Adys> fde, it does
<gianni> slt
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L5: you have to log out correctly... ctrl+alt+backspace kills session without saving changes.
<Adys> at lleast it does prompt for dependencies on other apps <shrugs>
<gianni> hello
<RabidWeezle> Ahh, Dryrd I had kinda the same thing happen, I unchecked the driver, then rechecked it, it redownloaded, then I rebooted, and it worked
<XDS2007> how do i setup a remote session on ubuntu ?
<fde> Adys: It prompts to add, but knows nothing about deps no longer used.
<aaad> I recently installed Hardy and tried to connect to my wepprotected internet with Dlink DWL-G650+. I press the networkicon in the panel and puts in my password. It spins for a couple of seconds, then the whole applet disapperas and the capslocklamp on my laptop start to blink (think it measns kernel panic).....
<XDS2007> i have slack other person has latest ubuntu
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fde: ohhh - so unlike in puppy the changes arent automaitc - i have to make them glose editor and then log out an back in?
<fde> XDS2007: Via SSH or VPN?
<babolat> !router | aaad
<ubottu> Factoid router not found
<XDS2007> no vnc or something similiar
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L5: yes.
<Adys> ffdeit's not "no longer used", I still have memtest installed, it should warn me about  depending on grub
<Adys> fde *
<N1N31NCHN41L5> THANX
<N1N31NCHN41L5> gonna try now
<aaad> ﻿babolat: ?
<x1250> aaad: if you had a kernel panic, you would know about it
<Dryrd> i have tried enabling and then re enabling and same thing
<fde> N1N31NCHN41L5: If puppy linux uses Gnome, it'll require the same thing to change settings.
<fde> s/change/save/
<N1N31NCHN41L5> no - it CAN but im on xorg
<chell> hi
<aaad> ﻿x1250: Last time it blinked I got messages on blackscreen saying kernel panic
<XDS2007> "apt-get install vnc" ?
<chell> how do I change my compiz settings (chaning effects and the like)?
<XDS2007> fde:  ?
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  i tend to install the 'vnc4server' package.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sudo aptitude install vnc
<RabidWeezle> Dryrd, does it say Nvidia-New (latest cards) Dryrd ?
<x1250> aaad: then you had it :(
<fde> XDS2007: Applications > Internet > Vinigre or whatever
<XDS2007> kk
<babolat> aaad: hope this helps -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<N1N31NCHN41L5> chell - system -preferences - advanced desktop settings
<poopuse1> ﻿chell: system>preferences?
<fde> XDS2007: actually, to see your desktop... "Vino"
<jazman> IM back i got ubuntu to boot without doing any thing
<SliderMan> fde, http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=123ha2.png -- http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1234mo6.png
<fde> XDS2007: System > Administration > Remote Desktop
<Adys> chell, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager iirc if you dont already have it
<Dryrd> yep
<XDS2007> cant just use ubuntu remote access?
<aaad> ﻿babolat: prf...whats that? I did not use that in gutsy
<mdeee> hi guys, i have an intellimouse 3.0 and i'm getting some odd behaviour since upgrading to hardy
<XDS2007> can i do it from slack ?
<The_Bridge> how to set a dyndns?
<The_Bridge> if we got a dynamic ip?
<fde> SliderMan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-applets
<The_Bridge> please help
<mdeee> what was changed in hardy regarding mouse configs etc?
<SliderMan> fde, thanks alot.
<XDS2007> fde can i connect to a ubuntu machine from sw12 ?
<fde> SliderMan: do the same with gnome-applets-data also
<SliderMan> fde, thanks again.
<randomcake> Hi, when I try to hibernate my system it says the swap is too small, how big does it need it? :| The size of my RAM?
<j0be> randomcake: max 2 times the size of RAM and recommended the size of RAM
<fde> XDS2007: Sure... System > Administration > Remote Desktop to set it up... Applications > Internet > Vinegre is to view the Slack box
<RandomCake> so max of 8GB? :|
<RandomCake> I don't really need any swap, just want to hibernate really....
<j0be> RandomCake: naturally for hybernation it needs to dump the RAM to disk.
<MarcoPau> hello, just upgraded to hardy and don't have xmms any more. installed xmms2 and a few plugins, but it seems to be only text mode... what am I supposed to do in order to have the good old xmms? :)
<RandomCake> so for 4GB of RAM 4GB of Swap
<j0be> RandomCake: above twice the RAM it does not serve the purpose anymore as efficiency goes down.
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  get it from source.  xmms2 has some front ends in the package manager
<i4x> anyone who knows how to fix this problem? dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 777 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<Morninwood> how can i register me with the server?
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  thers alternative players also. audacious is close to xmms
<XDS2007> fde small problem im on slax
<XDS2007> eek
<RandomCake> how do I change the size of the swap partition j0be? To be hoest I don't think I need any swap at all, even with Vista Ultimate it works fine with its page file turned off...
<fde> XDS2007: Not a problem, just reverse what I just said...
<fde> XDS2007: vino is server, vinegre is client
<j0be> RandomCake: these are all ballpark figures naturally. You can do whatever you want. If you want to change things, you need tools that do disk magic (like you have for windows)
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: so I can't really install xmms as it used to be?
<XDS2007> fde "vino" in new term window ?
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  its been removed from the repos in ubuntu and debian. So not really. its best to start using somthing more updated i guess.
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  OR use the source and compile it yourself
<i4x> for everyone: how to fix this problem? dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 777 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<j0be> RandomCake: don't know if there is a disk size change util avail in ubuntu but must me. I suggest you search for partition magic.
<brunner> I'm about to order DSL from AT&T... can anyone give me some tips regarding what hardware I should ask for?
<void^> RandomCake: for desktop usage even if you don't really need any swap i'd still use like 128mb, perhaps in a swap file. behaves better in oom conditions and you can swap out useless stuff like restricted modules.
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: what do people usually do? switch to other players? I felt xmms pretty much like a "must" for ubuntu
<MarcoPau> well, linux
<mdeee> anyone know what was changed in hardy regarding mouse configs?
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  xmms had 'issues' and was showing its age.  I havent isedit in ages.. Audacious does all i need. Or i use bmpx
<XDS2007> fde whats the easiest way to do this in terminal
<XDS2007> this kids a bit of a "i want it now"
<RandomCake> okay, resizing the swap partition, seems really wasteful to have it at 4GB just to hibernate...
<fde> XDS2007: vnc-server and vncviewer ... read their man pages
<JeppeM> Anyone in here able to help me? I can't log in to GNOME with my normal account, but i can login to gnome-failsafe... I tried to create a new user and login with that user works fine... I'm unsure what to do though...
<j0be> RandomCake: yeah. if you have a 30 GB disk indeed. but I bet you have at least 10x as big!
<RandomCake> nah, only 80GB
<smmagic> I have a 20gb :(
<fursund> helo
<i4x> fde, do you know how do I fix this problem? dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 777 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<fursund> In the earlyversions of
<RandomCake> lol, and with Vista taking up 4GB to hibernate it's going to be taking up 10% of the HDD just in swap/page data! :P :( I guess I do have a 320GB external HDD though :)
<timr92> any1 get modem workin on Lenovo 3000 c200 ??
<fursund> In the alpha-beta versions of hardy, there was this nifty little mount archive utility, which unfortunately has disappeared, anyone know if it is possible to find it again? If so then where?
<blacklabelsk8> anyone working with a voodoo3 out there?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg keeps skipping any mentioning of colour depth or resolution and I end up with a very empty xorg.conf....what can I do to get this working right?
<smmagic> i4x, Just guessing here, but run chmod 755 on the directory?
<JeppeM> Anyone in here able to help me? I can't log in to GNOME with my normal account, but i can login to gnome-failsafe... I tried to create a new user and login with that user works fine... I'm unsure what to do though...
<xintron> I don't find amarok working that well together with my iPod, is there something I can do to make it better (faster initialatzion?) or is there any otner client that have last.fm access and supports iPods?
<fde> i4x: try chown 0755 /var/lib/dpkg
<RandomCake> oh well, going to shut down and try and resize the NTFS partition in Windows, the partition editor I've got here can't see all the information on it :S
<fde> i4x: sudo that
<fde> i4x: Why it'd be different, idk though... did you change it?
<i4x> smmagic, doesn't work!
<robert__> hello does anyone know how to get dialup working in gos i tried to get ppp working by typing it in the terminal but nothing happened
<N1N31NCHN41L5> j0be:  i always heard 2Xram 512mb max for swap file
<smmagic> i4x, Just listen to fde, I'm useless :P
<fde> smmagic: actually, I meant chmod too
<fde> i4x: ^^
<smmagic> Whenever something doesn't work for me I just chmod 777 it
<smmagic> I'm not sure what it does, but it works :p
<Tim1> Any one have problem with kjournald constantly accessing disk ?
<Dr_willis> smmagic,  thats a very very scary statement you just said....
<j0be> N1N31NCHN41L5: could be. I thought is was 2x RAM in any case. But you might be right.
<smmagic> Well, not anything
<fde> smmagic: ls -l /var/lib | grep dpkg should look like drwxr-xr-x   7 root          root          4096 2008-05-04 03:00 dpkg
<smmagic> When I get bad permissions
<fursund> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<fde> fursund: without the space in front  :)
<Dr_willis> smmagic,  still thats like blowing a whole in the front of the house because you cant be bothered to look for your keys
<fursund> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<i4x> fde, i'm trying for my first time to build a package.. and that gives me that problem when I dpkg-deb --build it!!
<j0be> randomcake: I saw some posts already to change the destination of the resume/hibernate file. Check out docs in /usr/share/docs/hhibernate
<fursund> hmmm
<moDumass> hey all, ive had 3 system crashes today, just stopped responding.. is there a log i could view to try and get this sorted?
<xintron> I don't find amarok working that well together with my iPod, is there something I can do to make it better (faster initialatzion?) or is there any otner client that have last.fm access and supports iPods?
<babolat> ﻿moDumass: dmesg
<moDumass> thanks babalot
<i4x> fde, i've already tried this too: find ./debian -type d | xargs chmod 755
<fursund> moDumass you can look into System->Administration->System Log
<fde> i4x: look around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment you shouldn't generally be using dpkg-deb yourself.
<xintron> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<babolat> ﻿moDumass: or the System > Admin > System Logs if u want GUI
<lcuk> hi, i have 8.04 and installed a flash plugin but the sound isnt working, how do i uninstall the one i installed so it offers the choice to reinstall it again
<hic> command at not working
<hic> command at not working properly
<hic> <hic> hic@hic-desktop:~$ at 13:05
<hic> <hic> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<hic> <hic> at> echo "Ahoj!"
<hic> <hic> at> <EOT>
<hic> <hic> job 25 at Sun May  4 13:05:00 2008
<FloodBot1> hic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<babolat> ﻿lcuk: u wanna use synaptic
<moDumass> <babolat> but that only shows me since the restart
<i4x> fde, y not? is that "dangerous"? :) just asking!
<fde> i4x: Although that doesn't really help your current problem...
<lcuk> but i installed directly from within firefox, will the old one be listed in synaptic?
<XDS2007> whats the default vnc port ???????
<babolat> moDumass: then use System Logs
<hic> command at not working
<fde> i4x: It just results in more work, and there are easier alternatives...
<j0be> 5900
<j0be> babolat: tcp/5900 for screen :0
<wessel_> hello
<babolat> ﻿lcuk: yep, that should be managed in synaptic
<Starnestommy> XDS2007: 5900-5906
<babolat> j0be: ??
<bazhang> !cz | hic
<ubottu> hic: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<lcuk> babolat, ok thanks ill take a look
<moDumass> <babolat> i mean system admin system logs is only since the restart
<j0be> babolat: screen zero. Screen 1 to 9 are 5901..5909
<XDS2007> "vncconnect -display IP:5900" ?
<fde> i4x: You need the source directory to have a /debian dir too, and there are tools to easily populate all the things needed.
<sCOTTo> hey guys - how do i access my boot log to see what happened last time i booted?
<babolat> j0be: i still dont get it
<hic> ok, clear, but command "at" still not working...
<wessel_> hey, this is the dutch irc?
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  You  just tell it the display #. not the whole port #
<wessel_> why are you all speaking english?
<Starnestommy> wessel_: #ubuntu-nl is
<fursund> sCOTTo look in System->Administration->System Log
<sCOTTo> hehehe
<fde> i4x: Trying to create a .deb from a normal source tar.gz etc will not work.
<wessel_> sorry
<j0be> sCOTTo: dmesg
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  vncviewer 127.0.0.1:1   (or similer) normally
<i4x> fde, ok! thx!! i'll see it!! :) but, just wondering (?) you could see any problem in this how to, please take a look: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Debian-Binary-Package-Building-HOWTO/
<fde> i4x: tldp hasn't been well maintained since the late 90's... hah
<j0be> babolat: you asked the port number of vnc. the screen 0 (main screen) is tcp/5900, if you have extra vncservers running on other screens you need to add numbers.
<sCOTTo> and - if i backup my /home/ dir will that keep ALL of my settings etc? because i am thinking a complete reinstall is in order - i upgraded to the newest and it has caused some probs...
<hic> a bit annoying - command at not working
<bazhang> hic what are you trying to do
<fde> i4x: You should use docs from the distro, not random tldp stuff
<j0be> babolat: XDS2007: sorry, the answer was for XDS2007 :)
<babolat> j0be: no, i didnt ask for ﻿the port number of vnc. the screen 0 (main screen) is tcp/5900, if you have extra vncservers running on other screens you need to add numbers
<babolat> j0be: np
<hic> i would like to run command using "at" at specific time, but it didnt work
<i4x> fde, :S ..thx again!! i'll take a note of it!
<grumbel> Does anybody have a Modeline to get 1680x1050 out of a Geforce5200fx in DVI mode??
<bazhang> hic at for what reason; what do you hope to accomplish
<fde> i4x: If you're researching something for Ubuntu/Debian... stick a 'ubuntu' into the google search... it'll return ubuntuforums or ubuntu wiki pages... those are your best bet.
<hic> to run scheduled recording using mencoder
<babolat> !who | hic
<ubottu> hic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<babolat> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xintron> When I used ubuntu 7.04 a while back I had to logout and login to get TV-out to work. Is there a way to turn on tv-out without loging out and in? Or is there a software so that I can expand the screen instaead of copy the "main" screen to the tv?
<bazhang> http://web.njit.edu/all_topics/Prog_Lang_Docs/html/mplayer/encoding.html hic please read this
<fatmawati> hello
<hunger> How do I change the keyboard layout in hardy after install? I selected a wrong one during install:-(
<fatmawati> any indonesian here?
<babolat> hunger: System > Preferences > Keyboard
<babolat> !id | fatmawati
<XDS2007> Dr_willis: ty
<ubottu> fatmawati: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fatmawati> i cant connect to internet in ubuntu 8.04
<Dr_willis> hic,  put the commands in a script file, then have   the 'at' command run the script
<hunger> babolat: That changes the keyboard for the user. I want to change the default.
<fatmawati> ubottu.....
<fatmawati> i need help
<xintron> When I used ubuntu 7.04 a while back I had to logout and login to get TV-out to work. Is there a way to turn on tv-out without loging out and in? Or is there a software so that I can expand the screen instaead of copy the "main" screen to the tv?
<babolat> hunger: no idea.. u cud just go change it for other users
<Starnestommy> fatmawati: what kind of networking card do you have?
<babolat> fatmawati: go ask it
<fatmawati> i use lenovo G400-666
<hic> bazhang, ok, but how set mencoder to start tv capturing at specific time - thats the reason
<hunger> babolat: Well, that still does not change it during login and on the console either.
<babolat> xintron: might help -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<fatmawati> Starnestommy: i use lenovo G400-666  -  Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
<SliderMan> thanks fde it worked =)
<hic> Dr_willis, i tried also using echo "command"... didnt work
<xintron> babolat: I've got ATI :/
<Dr_willis> hic,  it wont echo to the console.. its running in the background. theres no place for it to echo to.
<xota> hi! on a amd64 ubuntu 8.04 I can't see well the flash objects. I installed the first plugin available and I can't remove it, because I can't find it now. Any help please?
<Dr_willis> hic,  make it echo to a specific file for logging
<fde> SliderMan: You're welcome... sorry you even had that issue, very strange! You should file a bug about it, see if there is something wrong within the package...
<Starnestommy> fatmawati: have you checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy ?
<fatmawati> Starnestommy: wait i check it now
<SliderMan> fde, where?
<fde> SliderMan: bugs.launchpad.net
<babolat> hunger: what is your correct keyboard layout
<Dr_willis> hic,  see  http://www.rahul.net/raithel/MyBackPages/crontab.html
<SliderMan> fde, ok thanks alot for helping out =)
<gutsy_gorilla> fking monopolist laptop manufacturers!!! I bought a compaq laptop last week and I want to intall Ubuntu on it. Problem is that I need to reformat the whole harddisk and so I need to re-install  windows. Why? This is Korea and IE is the only browser they know.So I wanted to create this "recovery CDs" and they did not give me a proper windows OS CD. Now the recovery CD app says that I've ALREADY created these CDs and won't allow me to create anymor
<gutsy_gorilla> e. This fking laptop business is worse than M$'s Wanker Grand Arse (WGA).
<charlie> how much hard drive space should i have to install hardy?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿im in ubuntu and did sudo chmod -R +rwx /dev/sda3 and it still says i dont have permissions - any idea what i need to do?????
<hunger> babolat: I am using a custom one since I did not like the ones that come with linux.
<fde> SliderMan: Be sure to tell what caused it... then include those screenshots etc... and file it on gnome-applets
<Dr_willis> N1N31NCHN41L5,  one normally does not chmod on /dev/  entries.
<unop> N1N31NCHN41L5, heh, you need to change the permissions on the mount point not the device
<fde> SliderMan: Also say what I told you to fix it...
<Dr_willis> N1N31NCHN41L5,  your command Might of messed up a lot of other things... :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> NEWB - so what should i do an where
<babolat> hunger: **sudo xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.uk** but enter the one u need instead of "xmodmap.uk"
<hunger> babolat: Basically it is de/dvorak, but I swapped a couple of keys around since I could not remember where those ought to be.
<gutsy_gorilla> Anyway does anyone have experience installing Ubuntu on a Compaq V2000 - AMD Turion 64 ML-32 with a bloody broadcom wifi chip? I want to know of the risks involved before installing Ubuntu and a fking lousy laptop.
<SliderMan> fde, those apt-get commands?
<herbaliser> i have installed Xmblackberry when i start the application i'm getting XmBlackBerry.c:OptionPopupCallback(998) - GPRS modem device Not available
<herbaliser> anybody had this issue before?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> Dr_willis:  like what and how?
<fde> SliderMan: That is only a workaround, so you should file a bug report ensuring there is a proper fix... yes, those commands.
<bazhang> !language | gutsy_gorilla
<ubottu> gutsy_gorilla: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickthorley> bazhang: hiya from by wireless laptop :)
<hic> Dr_willis, ok thanks, it works
<SliderMan> fde, ok ill do it right away
<Dr_willis> N1N31NCHN41L5,  i have no idea what your orginal propblem is.. but changng modes on things in /dev/ is not a good idea.
<herbaliser> is an ubuntu repo where i can install XmBlackberry from?
<bazhang> hello nickthorley ;]
<babolat> !xubuntu | ﻿gutsy_gorilla
<ubottu> ﻿gutsy_gorilla: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, and others sorry for the outburst. Just got really frustrated with this whole laptop buying business
<herbaliser> i have installed Xmblackberry when i start the application i'm getting XmBlackBerry.c:OptionPopupCallback(998) - GPRS modem device Not available
<bazhang> gutsy_gorilla: what is your ubuntu issue?
<gutsy_gorilla> babolat, I am using XUbuntu on my Toshiba laptop (256MB RAM)
<charlie> can anyone tell me how much hard drive space i should have to install hardy heron?
<SliderMan> i have sound problems when trying to watch WMV vid?
<babolat> xintron: have u been to -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215763
<SliderMan> what could fix that?
<i4x> fde, gosh.. i'm feeling as I spent the time learning how to spend time, thinking I was learning an easiest way to build packages!! thx again the help! :D
<unop> hunger, you could try and reconfigure xorg but i am not sure about dvorak being an option
<fde> SliderMan: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<hic> Dr_willis, not a problem, but i cant understand why i cant use at for something primitive such display "hello world!" in terminal?
<unop> N1N31NCHN41L5, where is /dev/sda3 mounted?
<SliderMan> fde, thanks alot, again. :P
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, I want to know of others' experience with Ubuntu on this particular model of the laptop (V2000). I have Ubuntu (XUbuntu) on my Toshiba laptop and Debian on my desktop (as a server). Somehow this Compaq one is troubling me.
<hunger> unop: I am doing that. I only wonder how to change the console font.
<GreamBell> i need a shell account for psybnc
<GreamBell> i need a shell account for psybnc
<N1N31NCHN41L5> not in root - in /
<rsk> GreamBell: go away
<hunger> unop: s/font/layout/.
<Starnestommy> GreamBell: search for one on google
<fde> i4x: heh... debian developers are great, they're lazy, so they provide things to enable that, and the rest of us benefit :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> in /dev/sda3
<Dr_willis> hic,  the at command (and cron) has NO, NONE, NADA, access to the 'current terminal' at all..  You can set up an at job then log out.. THEn where would it print to?
<fde> i4x: debianutils is full of other such scripts and tools  :)
<bazhang> gutsy_gorilla: best to try the livecd; you can also scan the forums for that laptop
<hunger> Ah, etc/default/console-setup has those settings:-=
<SliderMan> GreamBell: theres alot of free shell providers.
<hic> Dr_willis, ok, clear
<SliderMan> GreamBell: www.google.com
<Dr_willis> hic,  that URL gave examples of ways to make it do so for specific cases.. but dont rely on it. :) thats why at/cron often sends the output via email, or other logs.
<herbaliser> i have installed Xmblackberry when i start the application i'm getting XmBlackBerry.c:OptionPopupCallback(998) - GPRS modem device Not available
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, and what about the broadcom chip problem? I could not find out the chip before I actually bought the product from Compaq.
<babolat> bazhang: how updated do u think is the hardware database that's in the repos?
<unop> N1N31NCHN41L5, /dev/sda3 is the device representing the partition .. but where is it mounted?  examine the output of the mount command.
<SliderMan> fde, i get this "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version."
<nickthorley> bazhang: opted for ndis driver in the end - was easy enough and wireless seems quick and wireless light working so dont see any point trying to get other module working
<bazhang> gutsy_gorilla: some folks get it working with fwcutter others with ndiswrapper
<GreamBell> i need a shell account for psybnc
<GreamBell> ?
<bazhang> babolat: it may be a bit out of date but nothing serious
<SliderMan> GreamBell: i already answered your question.
<Starnestommy> !ot | GreamBell
<ubottu> GreamBell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hunger> nickthorley: ndiswrapper taints your kernel.
<fde> SliderMan: Then it's not a codecs issue... you can hear sound normally?
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, I was reading about it on the Ubuntu forums. Anyway, will give it a try.
<gutsy_gorilla> thanks bazhang
<fursund> ﻿In the alpha-beta versions of hardy, there was this nifty little mount archive utility, which unfortunately has disappeared, anyone know if it is possible to find it again? If so then where?
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: is audacious for gnome? I got kde
<SliderMan> fde, yeah im playing a song right now .
<babolat> bazhang: then gutsy_gorilla might benefit from checking the hardware database
<J0K0> hello
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  you can mixx and match gnome and kde apps however you lie.
<Stroganoff> MarcoPau audacious is a GTK program.
<hunger> nickthorley: So if you should ever want to write a bugreport to kernel.org it will get ignored.
<SliderMan> fde, lmao all the bugs on my ubuntu.. really wierd :P
<bazhang> babolat: he already has the laptop alas
<fde> SliderMan: For fun, see if it likes other codecs better: 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-[bad,ugly]' (copy and paste)
<gutsy_gorilla> babolat, I check the repository before buying my comps. However with laptops, EVERY single thing is closed. We do not know what we will get when we order the laptop.
<babolat> bazhang: oh well
<fde> SliderMan: If you have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras already, you'll have those though.
<babolat> gutsy_gorilla: a little investigating on the Net would suffice
<GreamBell> i need a shell account for psybnc
<bazhang> gutsy_gorilla: you already bought it correct?
<unop> SliderMan, fde, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,ugly} :)
<GreamBell> i need a shell account for psybnc
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: you know any sober player for kde=
<MarcoPau> ?
<SliderMan> fde, its trying to install those should i accept?
<Starnestommy> GreamBell: your question has been answered several times already
<fde> SliderMan: Could be maybe it's a badly supported codec...
<fde> SliderMan: yes...
<jenny_ok> all my extensions are phantom in both versions of firefox now
<SliderMan> fde, ok. thanks again.
<jenny_ok> and neither can install any more
<gutsy_gorilla> babolat, I did that. There are "versions" of these laptops and all they mention is "802.11b/g" wireless. They do not tell what chip would be used. My other option would be to buy a PCMCIA card
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, yes I already bought it.
<xintron> From what I've understood, I need to install libipoddevice and ipod-sharp to get banshee to work with ipods? So, does anyone want to walk me through the process?
<fde> SliderMan: I meant what unop said though...
<SliderMan> lmao bad mirror downloading on 14kb/s
<jazman> ok how do i install a package i download to ,y hardrive in tar format
<fde> unop: Thanks, I'm tired...
<bazhang> gutsy_gorilla: best to get that card working--pcmcia cards are often very difficult to get going and fwcutter has plenty of success stories
<GreamBell> Starnestommy ok
<SliderMan> fde, what?
<unop> !compile | jazman
<ubottu> jazman: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jazman> starney ubuntu booted with any thing
<fde> SliderMan: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,ugly}
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, this is the first time I am buying a first hand laptop from the dealer. I bought the Toshiba in the used market. No hassles because there is not Windows tax :P. The dealer will provide a Windows CD for "free" (you know what I mean)
<nickthorley> hunger: i appreciate that but it was either ndis or me not using ubuntu which would have been a shame so i thought it was a compromise worth having
<J0K0> sorry for my english, i search squid info, i will light it !
<babolat> GreamBell: www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml
<SliderMan> fde, its downloading. thanks.
<gutsy_gorilla> bazhang, aha!! understood
<GreamBell> babolat ok thank you
<jazman> how do i compile i am new to linux to used of windows
<fde> SliderMan: Yeah, needs { } rather than [ } though
<charlie_> does it matter what size i make my partitions? should they be multiples of 1024 or anything?
<hunger> nickthorley: Well, who reports kernel bugs anyway? ;-)
<SliderMan> fde, it worked with those [] ..
<SliderMan> fde, should i retype it?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ok /media.
<babolat> charlie_: depends on what u use it for
<ilsignorcarlo> Hi. I have a problem playng mp3s. In every player I'm trying to use, when I press play, they just don't start and sometimes the program crashes.
<fde> charlie_: make / at least 5 gigs ... make swap at least 1 gig ... /home should be separate and whatever you think you'll need for your files.
<nickthorley> hunger: well i would like to - i didnt want to use ndis but they failed to make it work automatically so i had to.
<babolat> ilsignocarlo: u probably need codecs
<fde> SliderMan: I have no idea what it'll be doing with [ ] ...
<herbaliser> i have installed Xmblackberry when i start the application i'm getting XmBlackBerry.c:OptionPopupCallback(998) - GPRS modem device Not available
<charlie_> kk, cool
<kakoonia> Hi.. does anybody know a program to convert from ogg or other sort of files to mp3?
<SliderMan> fde, lmao.
<nickthorley> one question to everyone what would i need to do to switch off ndis temporarily to see if my wireless is fixed in updates?
<charlie_> my swap is currently only 196MB, is that bad? what is it used for?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿soooooo off - /media/Muppy008
<kakoonia> Found!
<babolat> !swap | charlie
<ubottu> charlie: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<kakoonia> yey
<xintron> My cardreader wont work, what do I need to install to get it to work?
<unop> N1N31NCHN41L5, address the person you are speaking to so they know -- try this.   sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER /media/Muppy008
<Gibby69> After updating to 8.04 (hardy) sign-in splash screen to large and nearly off the screen
<unop> kakoonia, ffmpeg and mencoder
<fde> SliderMan: Whoa, it tries to install a few too many packages then... you don't need dbg and doc packages though...
<charlie_> swap is like a page file?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> sorry unop
<sap> .part
<Starnestommy> charlie_: yes
<unop> charlie_, right
<SliderMan> fde, i canceled it with crtl +c and then apt-get autoremove
<SliderMan> fde, now im trying the one with the {}
<x1250> xintron: intelligent questions imply useful answers.
<charlie_> how can i find info on setting up my tv tuner?
<fde> unop: You have any idea what [foo,bar] does? why would it grab dbg and doc thigns via that regex?
<kakoonia> unop : Thanks!
<SliderMan> fde, still no sound .. :(
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: I have just tried reinstalling restricted-extras, but it says they are already installed and up to date
<Dr_willis> MarcoPau,  Sobor?
<fde> !medibuntu | SliderMan
<ubottu> SliderMan: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fde> SliderMan: That repo has 'w32codecs' try that.
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: so u have mp3 codecs installed?
<SliderMan> fde, it means that i cant use them?
<unop> fde, afaik [foo,bar] is an invalid glob/regex .. to glob you need {foo,bar} which expands that into "foo bar" .. in a regex, you'd do something like [a-f] which matches a b c d e or f
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: yes, I have. Also, just some days ago I could play them
<fde> SliderMan: Look at what ubottu told you.
<SliderMan> fde, ok thanks.
<fde> unop: try sudo apt-get -s install gstreamer0.10-plugins-[ugly,bad]  <-- note it's -s so will do nothing... it's very strange...
<SliderMan> fde, but allso there is no download links Oo
<SliderMan> (like duh)
<fde> SliderMan: Click "repository howto"
<unop> fde, errm, try these two commands and you'll see clearer perhaps.  echo gstreamer0.10-plugins-[ugly,bad]   and  echo gstreamer0.10-plugins-{ugly,bad}
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: might help if u reinstalled them
<Gibby69> how can i alter resolution and position of the sign-in splash screen. 8.04 (hardy)
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: btw what player are u using?
<unop> fde, only the latter does expansion, the former is a literal -- and apt-get is trying to install a package named "gstreamer0.10-plugins-[ugly,bad]"  which does not exist obviously
<fde> unop: I did that... I understand why it's wrong... I just don't understand what apt is doing to result in what it results in... please try what I said... it will be a simulated run.
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: I'm trying with amarok and quodlibet
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: sober... light, easy
<phuzion> How can I see what hard drives are on my system, even if they are not mounted?
<forumdot> how can i add a custom resolution in xorg (using 8.04)
<MarcoPau> Dr_willis: essential :)
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: do u have xine installed?
<hunger> phuzion: Check the directory /dev for [sh]d[a-z][0-9].
<SliderMan> unrar is supported here?
<herbaliser> i have installed Xmblackberry when i start the application i'm getting XmBlackBerry.c:OptionPopupCallback(998) - GPRS modem device Not available
<XDS2007> frogscott:  hi
<unop> fde, eh, i see what you mean .. it selects quite a few packages - scary :) it must be a form of regex only apt understands, afaik, that does not represent any standard
<fde> SliderMan: sure...
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: not sure
<babolat> !rar | ﻿SliderMan
<ubottu> ﻿SliderMan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<hunger> phuzion: The hda is the first ide device, sda the first SCSI on (or newer IDE/usb/SATA).
<hunger> phuzion: The numbers are the partitions on that device.
<SliderMan> fde, i got it and im trying to open a file which is password protected. i got the password and its says that the password is wrong!
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: could u check with synaptic? libxine-extracodecs coz its been known to cause this prob
<frogscott> hi
<fde> unop: It seems to equate to {foo,bar}*
<phuzion> hunger, and if a drive that should normally be on my system doesn't show up?
<XDS2007> frogscott:  you may also message me in private in the channel #PrivateCO
<XDS2007> should you need further assistance with your issue
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  the rar for linux may not support all the features. winrar.exe DID work under wine last i tried it.
<reverseblade> Hello  my wireless card stopped working and I cannot see it in lspci . This happened earlier as well and fixed by it self. IS this an hardware failure ?
<fde> unop: Could be useful in the future if I want -dev or -dbg stuff, but weird.
<unop> fde, errm, not really .. {foo,bar} is expanded by the shell before being passed on to apt
<aspro> hey guys, I have a slightly broken mac osx install and I am trying to save files from it. The problem is that some of the folders don't allow viewing even to a 'sudo nautilus' session, is there a way to copy all the files in those directories given I can't get r/w to the partition?
<hunger> phuzion: Then you need to find out whether it was moved around (shouldn't bother linux though) or has a defect.
<SliderMan> Dr_willis wine (yuuuk)
<phuzion> hunger, well, there's nothing listed as /dev/hd[a-z][0-9], so I'm concerned
<phuzion> And my /dev/sda5 didn't automount last time I rebooted
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  then do without I guess.
<fde> unop: yes... but it's also returning foo-multiverse, foo-doc, and foo-dbg etc...
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  'password protected rar files' - ICK!
<Dr_willis> :P
<SliderMan> Dr_willis thanks for the help anyways
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: well, I haven't that package on synaptic, but other libxine packages are installed. libxine1, libxine-bin, libxine-console...
<SliderMan> Dr_willis, wha?
<Ton1> hello there
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  theres been many cases where people have rar archives with such new features. they have to use winrar.exe instead of the command line rar tools in linux.
<Ton1> i've got a problem, could anybody help me?
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: try deleting .xine from ur Home folder
<babolat> !ask | Ton1
<ubottu> Ton1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hunger> phuzion: Nothing under sd* either?
<Ton1> ^
<phuzion> hunger, no, my /dev/sda5 mounted properly after I forced it to
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  every time i see an rar archive - it always seems tobe some split up multi part rar that turns into a .zip that then contains a .iso.... :) go figure.
<Starnestommy> Ton1: what is your question?
<hunger> phuzion: Modern devices turn up as sd*.
<plantain> How can I mount a remote smb/cifs share read/write through GNOME? (Ideally _without_ using the commandline?)
<unop> fde, right, i think i understand kinda how .. it's the same as this regex "gstreamer0.10-plugins-[ugly|bad].*" except that you can use a , instead of | to seperate tokens
<phuzion> (Windows didn't properly unmount the volume last time)
<SliderMan> Dr_willis, when you try to install unrar its works with the archive manager.
<Ton1> okay. my IDE-harddiskdrive isn't known by ubuntu
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  and unrar may not have all the features that winrar.exe has.
<phuzion> I have 3 physical hard drives, 2 PATA and 1 SATA.  /dev/sda5 is my Linux partition and /dev/sda5.
<babolat> Ton1: what filesys is it?
<SliderMan> Dr_willis thanks.
<phuzion> Ton1, perform this command in terminal: "ls /dev | grep hd"
<Ton1> bablat, does it matter?
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  at least with wine and winrar, you can delete the .wine dir every 30 days to get rid of the 'register this' nag screen. :)
<hunger> Ton1: Maybe it is visible as sd*? Newer IDE stuff tends to show up under what used to be SCSI.
<Ton1> i tried this: ls /dev/hd*
<Ton1> ls: Zugriff auf /dev/hd* nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<Starnestommy> Ton1: what about ls /dev/sd*?
<SliderMan> Dr_willis or just download a carck
<Ton1> not visible as sd
<SliderMan> lmao.
<phuzion> Ton1, wildcards don't work that way.  Try the command I showed
<Dr_willis> SliderMan,  :)   then ya will need a virus checker for your wine!
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: I removed .xine, but still they don't play
<SliderMan> Dr_willis HAHA =)
<Ton1> phuzion, okay, 1 moment
<phuzion> Wow, I'm actually retarded, Ton1.  Nevermind.
<babolat> ﻿ilsignorcarlo: amarok needs to be NOT open when u delete it
<phuzion> I was not aware you could use wildcards in ls
<phuzion> mind = blown
<s0enke> hi guys, with hardy suspend on my inspiron 1721 started working. but after waking up 2 of the 4 usb ports are not working anymore. furthermore the system hangs at shutdown and hibernate doesn't work.  any idea oder hints where to start searching?
<danbhfive> Ton1: try pastebin this command: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<SliderMan> ubuntu dosent support my chipset where can i get drivers for P4MAM-V ?
<SliderMan> (MSI)
<Ton1> phuzion: ls /dev | grep hd
<Ton1> watchdog
<Ton1> watchdog?? ^^
<Saint`Dia> Ok,  my videos have a blue screen over it, I can move the video around it, but it does'nt go away, PLEASE, how is this happening.
<phuzion> Ton1, thats essentially the same thing as what you performed with "ls /dev/hd*"
<phuzion> I'm just used to piping to grep
<Ton1> phuzion, but what shall i do?
<hunger> Ton1: Try "ls /dev/[hs]d*". That gets both old-style IDE devices and new style hdd devices which all get listed as SCSI.
<bobbo> which package do you install to get the Firefox Java plugin?
<jimcooncat> how well does pastebinit work?
<danbhfive> !paste > jimcooncat I think this pm should tell you
<anoble> can someone help me w/ Screen Resolution Settings? I change the xorg.conf files so it can go about 800x600 and then it works, then i restart and it no longer works and goes back to 800x600
<stefg> Saint`Dia: disable desktop effects and try again
<thecage> what gfx card are you using anoble?
<Ton1> hunger, well on "ls /dev/hd*" doesnt appear the hdd i want to see
<jimcooncat> thanks danbhfive, I meant the command-line client
<anoble> thecage: its a legacy one i think
<legend2440> Saint`Dia: which player?
<thecage> nvidia?
<danbhfive> jimcooncat: hehe, ok, thought it was a typo
<docteur2005> salut
<anoble> thecage: yes
<hunger> Ton1: That is why I asked you to list both hd* and sd*.
<chazco> Hi... how can I format a 4GB SDHC card on Ubuntu? Needs to be in FAT for use in a PDA
<SliderMan> ubuntu dosent support my chipset, where can i get drivers for MSI - P4MAM-V ?
<basvg> hi all ... I just plugged in my old logitech webcam... what's the easiest way of making it work ?
<danbhfive> Ton1: using the command I gave, it will list all your harddrives
<stefg> chazco: mkfs -t vfat /dev/<yourdevice>
<alza> hi
<Ton1> hunger, how i get access to, for example, /dev/sda ?
<harris> helloOOOOO! What is the shorcut key to change different desktop?
<phuzion> basvg, depends on your definition of "making it work".  If you mean "drawing power from your computer" then, right now, it does work.
<Saint`Dia> Is there not a solution without getting rid of the whole reason I use linux?
<thecage> Sorry about the 101 questions, but, which Ubuntu are you using, and have you installed the proprietary drivers?
<legend2440> Saint`Dia: which player?
<basvg> phuzion: *lol* I'd like to use it with e.g. amsn... in the docs I only find stuff about easycam2
<hunger> Ton1: sda is the complete disk. Better try to access the partitions on it (sda1, sda2, etc.).
<chazco> stefg - Will that do a full format... its currently formatted by Ubuntu struggles to write to it
<ilsignorcarlo> babolat: it was closed when I deleted it, but nothing
<Saint`Dia> legend2440: All players.
<harris> helloOOOOO! What is the shorcut key to change different desktop?
<phuzion> harris, Control+Alt+[Left/Right] works for me.  Not sure about users without Compiz though
<anoble> thecage: the graphics card was "not in use"
<phuzion> and harris, please don't repeat your question repeatedly.
<anoble> thecage: im using HH
<Starnestommy> harris: ctrl+alt+left, ctrl+alt+right, or ctrl+alt+down
<harris> thnxx phuzion
<Saint`Dia> Control+alt left and right for compiz, or control+alt mouse 1
<stefg> chazco: it needs to be unmountes, and you need to have superuser priv's. so put a sudo in front
<legend2440> Saint`Dia: have you tried using a different driver?
<Ton1> hunger, shall i list all "sd"s my Terminal has found? ^^
<phuzion> harris, no problem
<poopuse1> ﻿harris: 'windows' + e
<chazco> stefg - Okay, will give it a try... not sure if its a Ubuntu issue, a card issue, the HC causing issues. Hoping a format fixes it :)
<thecage> Hardy is a bit of a bitch to enable the prop drivers (I have found anyway). Did you see is as "Not Enabled" but still with a tick in the box?
<hunger> Ton1: So there are sd*? GReat, you found your drive(s);-)
<Saint`Dia> legend2440: I have Mplayer Xine IceApe and Gstreamer, It does'nt even play on anything but Xine, and it's all blue, and it happened suddenly.
<SliderMan> thecage, were you talking to me?
<Ton1> yes, lol ^
<harris> wooow... that windows + e ROCKS
<anoble> thecage: no its enabled just restrting now
<poopuse1> ^
<thecage> sliderman: no I was talking to anoble
<Ton1> hunger, now i have to find that hdd im search for
<hunger> Ton1: You should have the partitions visible in /media...
<Ton1> ok
<basvg> hmmm, looks like easycam2 is the way to go
<hunger> If that is not the case you can do "fdisk -l" in the command line to list the partition tables. That gives some hints which drive is which.
<legend2440> Saint`Dia: open mplayer right click>preferences>video which driver is selected?
<SliderMan> thacage, ok
<hunger> Then you can mount the individual partitions manually ("mount /dev/sdXY /some/existing/dir").
<Ton1> hunger, you mean "sudo fdisk -l"
<thecage> it may still say not enabled after the restart - just brace yourself for disappointment - it has happened to me on a few occasions with hardy! :-(
<hunger> Ton1: You might need to give the filesystem though ("-t fs" after the mount).
<basvg> bweh, doesn't pick up my cam... oh well... tough luck
<Saint`Dia> legend2440: I use KMplayer KAffiene Amarok and the basics that came with it. Which Mplayer
<alza> hi iam upgrade from gutsy to hardy... but now i cannot make compiz
<Saint`Dia> legend2440: Totem?
<hunger> Ton1: Aehm... yeah. I don't hold with that sudo bullshit ubuntu insists on doing;-)
<Ton1> ^^
<Ton1> ﻿hunger, there are already files on this hdd and i dont want to format this
<legend2440> Saint`Dia: try kmplayer
<hunger> Ton1: Then do not enter any command that starts with "mkfs" ;-)
<hunger> Ton1: Aehm... "sudo mkfs"
<Ton1> hunger, i notice this ^
<Saint`Dia> legend2440: That's what I'm seeing the blue screen on, that's what I've been explaining this whole time.
<vanush> why is unix putting crazy quesiton marks at the end of my filenames?!!?!?1
<Starnestommy> vanush: because the filenames may contain non-ascii characters
<Ton1> hunger, okay. on fdisk -l there appears only my both SATA-hdds, but not my IDE-hdd
<stefg> vanush: wrong
<stefg> vanush: wrong locale
<rajeev> hello
<fde> vanush: an example filename
<legend2440> Saint`Dia: yea i know. i'm saying try different drivers such as gl xv xii etc to see if one of them works
<fde> vanush: please (sorry, I hit enter too fast)
<alza> zak
<hunger> Ton1: Hmmm... then maybe the IDE controller was not recognized.
<hunger> Ton1: I guess you are booting from SATA?
<Saint`Dia> legend2440: WTF, It's fixed, I guess. It is'nt doing it anymore. Weird.
<Ton1> Hunger, BUT ...
<Saint`Dia> BIG weight off my chest.
<Saint`Dia> AFK till my next problem.
<Ton1> Hunger ,... my dvd-burner is a ide-device too and when i put in a cd it works
<stefg> Ton1: try sudo modprobe ata_piix
<rajeev> hello
<hunger> Ton1: Oh, great:-(
<rajeev> can u suggest me, can i install ubuntu 7.10 on intel original 845 GVAD2 board for graphical session
<Ton1>  sudo modprobe ata_piix
<Ton1> <nothing happens, next Eingabeaufforderung>
<Saint`Dia> Is there an "arggh" channel on this server?
<Ton1> (@hunger)
<SliderMan> ubuntu dosent support my chipset, where can i get drivers for MSI - P4MAM-V ? / or for my ProSavageDDR?
<hunger> Ton1: Well, if the DVD works (and is on the same controller) then the HDD should, too.
<j0be> Saint`Dia: you can make one :)
<exco> What am I doing wrong?
<exco> # ifconfig usb0 192.168.3.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.3.255
<exco> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<exco> usb0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<exco> SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device
<FloodBot1> exco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exco> SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device
<Starnestommy> exco: usb0 does not exist
<Saint`Dia> j0be: Looking for a movie, that I want in hi-def.
<j0be> exco: usb0 does not exist
<Ton1> hunger, okay. ﻿maybe i should try to access sdc? (it appears on ls /dev/sd*)
<hunger> Ton1: You might try "sudo modprobe ide-disk".
<exco> so how do I create it?
<exco> usbnet is running
<selecta_g> Hello :) I have a question about 32 bit Firefox running in 64 bit Ubuntu 8.04 if I may?
<stefg> Saint`Dia: you are not asking your question in a smart way, that's because you get little help. Having details on hardware, ubuntu-version and configurations would surely help
<hunger> Ton1: There is a sdc? I thought you only saw the two SATA disks.
<Tuju> where you can see ubuntu's version?
<Starnestommy> selecta_g: just ask your question
<rdw> hi folks. what about java 6 support for amd64?
<Starnestommy> Tuju: lsb_release -a
<Ton1> hunger, "sudo modprobe ide-disk" nothing happens
<Saint`Dia> stefg: I'm asking about pirate channels, Incognito, geeze.
<stefg> !verson | Tuju
<Tuju> ack
<ubottu> Factoid verson not found
<bazhang> !language | hunger
<ubottu> hunger: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> !version | Tuju
<ubottu> Tuju: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Starnestommy> Saint`Dia: none exist on this netwoek
<Starnestommy> *network
<stefg> !piracy | Saint`Dia
<ubottu> Saint`Dia: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ton1> hunger, sdc,sdd,sde and sdf but i guess this are my Card-slots :P
<hunger> bazhang: Huch? What did I say?
<MartinCz> Hi. What is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<selecta_g> i upgraded to 8.04 and now Firefox32 will not connect to the internet ("Problem Loading Page")... The 64 bit Firefox still works OK and I cannot for the life of me figure it out
<Tuju> no such command
<Saint`Dia> aptitude is the front end I think.
<Tuju> no such command ls_release -a
<gnomefreak> MartinCz: aptitude is smarter
<Starnestommy> MartinCz: aptitude has a few more commands and it has a better interactive interface
<jrib> Tuju: you typed it wrong.  it's "lsb_..."
<rdw> what about java 6 support for amd64?
<MartinCz> How do I search for a package in aptitude?
<Tuju> no such command lsb_release -a
<jrib> !java > rdw (read the private message from ubotu)
<pac1> !o4o
<Starnestommy> MartinCz: aptitude search packagename
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<hunger> Ton1: Still no /dev/hd* after the modprobe?
<exco> yesterday I just ran
<exco> 	- modprobe usbnet
<exco> 	- ifconfig usb0 192.168.3.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.3.255
<exco> 	- iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 192.168.3.2/32 -j MASQUERADE
<Tuju> ah, he heard me wrong over phone....
<FloodBot1> exco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saint`Dia> MartinCz: Tried clicking "search" or just start typing it'll start searching.
<rdw> ok
<exco> and it was good... today...
<bazhang> MartinCz: aptitude search
<jrib> exco: stop pasting in the channel, read what ubottu has told you
<XDS2007> Whats the deal with error 13 in ubuntu ?
<Saint`Dia> exco: The bot is going to close down on you, watch it.
<Starnestommy> XDS2007: grub error 13?
<XDS2007> when trying sudo apt-get install *
<bazhang> XDS2007: please specify
<fde> XDS2007: For GRUB?
<RabidWeezle> mmm grubs
<jrib> !aptitude > MartinCz (read the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> XDS2007: that's right after error 12 and before error 14 B)
<XDS2007> "sudo apt-get install "packagename"
<gnomefreak> MartinCz: aptitude search packagename
<Tuju> thanks guys.
<Ton1> hunger, is modprobe a right command of ubuntu ? there is nothing happening when i enter that command
<Starnestommy> Ton1: it outputs nothing if it works
<XDS2007> im trying to help a kid on the other side of the world guys , some tact would be helpful
<bazhang> ton1 modprobe what
<hunger> Ton1: modprobe does not produce much output:-)
<XDS2007> Does a user need to be logged in as root ?
<Ton1> hunger, aaah, okay ^
<stefg> !doesn't work | XDS2007
<jrib> XDS2007: no
<ubottu> XDS2007: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<XDS2007> in order to use apt ?
<Starnestommy> XDS2007: no, but the command must be prefixed with "sudo"
<hunger> Ton1: Try "lsmod" for a list of installed modules. If modprobe did not complain then the newly loaded modules should be in the list there.
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  sudo apt-get whatever whatever
<XDS2007> fail
<Carbonflux> has anyone ever imported outlook express email messages into Evolution ?
<XDS2007> Dr_willis: fail
<XDS2007> error 13
<gnomefreak> MartinCz: aptitude and apt-get when searching are the same its when you have depends and broken packages is when its "smarter" but alot of work has gone into apt-get to make it do some things that aptitude does
<jrib> XDS2007: "fail" is unhelpful.  Pastebin the actual error
<mario1978> hello! i have a problem with my webcam and amsn! the picture is only black but in ekigo it is normaly :
<XDS2007> "are you logged in as root"
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  I think you need to be asking a better questiion then.
<stefg> Carbonflux: that's a pita and usually involes thunderbird on win and linux
<Ton1> hunger, on fdisk -l there are only the two s-ata-devices still.
<bazhang> XDS2007: we need tons more info as to what went wrong that is very non-descriptive
<XDS2007> me too ;)
<exco> sorry, jrib, I can't find what ubottu has told me
<fde> XDS2007: You should direct them at this channel if they're using Ubuntu.
<Starnestommy> XDS2007: was the command prefixed with sudo?
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  sudo apt-get install cowsay
<Dr_willis> :)
<jrib> exco: use paste.ubuntu.com to paste things, don't paste in the channel
<frogscott> hi
<XDS2007> SS yes
<fserve> gnomefreak, aptitude when searching you can know if u have the packaged installed or just downloaded
<exco> ok.
<hunger> Ton1: Hmmm. Are you sure your IDE HD is still in good working order? I only ever saw something like you got with a dead drive.
<exco> so how do I create usb0 (or what causes creation?)
<Carbonflux> stefg, so I import them into TB on windows and the move then to linux and export them from TB in linux ?
<Dr_willis> XDS2007,  one normally 'updates'  with 'sudo apt-get update' and then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  befor installing new stuff also.
<gnomefreak> fserve: yes i know but not really a big differnece in IMO
<fserve> : )
<mario1978> hello! i have a problem with my webcam and amsn! the picture is only black but in ekigo it is normaly :
<fserve> but it makes me use aptitude.
<stefg> Carbonflux: yes, basically....  the complex part is the address book
<musa> i'm having trouble connecting to NET using HUAWEI E220 3G modem on ubuntu 8.04, it was working fine on feisty.
<hunger> Ton1: That is assuming that the IDE controller is recognized and works, but with DVD on the same controller that seems likely:-)
<Ton1> hunger, ^^ i think some part of this ide-hdd is encrypted with "TrueCrypt" on my Windows-hdd
<Carbonflux> stefg, thats the easy part in a way, I don't see any way to import TB email into evolution tho :(
<RabidWeezle> musa did you try waxing the modem?
<gnomefreak> fserve: i use apititude most of the time when dealing with non development versions
<frogscott> what is channel name for crossover?
<Starnestommy> frogscott: #crossover
<musa> Rabid: waxing ??
<hunger> Ton1: That does not matter. The drive should be visible, even if you encrypted everything incl. the partition table.
<stefg> Carbonflux: thy both use mbox, so you can pont evo directly to TB's files
<Carbonflux> stefg, thanks for the information tho :)
<gnomefreak> that would be the one
<exco> Thing is... I have a Smartphone plugged in using usb, I'd like to ssh into that box... but today I have no usb0 all of a sudden...
<Ton1> hunger, i try 1 DVD
 * gnomefreak goes back to work
<Carbonflux> stefg, ya I have does that for a few important things but for a massive inbox its kind of night mare ;)
<Carbonflux> done that*
<hunger> Ton1: Is that DVD on the same controller?
<stefg> Carbonflux: as i promised: a pita
<hunger> Ton1: Does the HD spin (does it make noise)?
<Ton1> same cable. i dont know whether its the same controller
<bardyr> Hey, i have mounted a software raid on the hardy live cd (mdadm), is it possible to install hardy on it with the live cd?
<XDS2007> frogscott:  #crossover
<BTaylor> Hi. I wanna install Ubuntu on my macbook, but Boot Camp has a serious bug which causes a kernel panic when you try to partition your drive. Is it safe to partition my HFS partition with the included partition manager?
<Carbonflux> ya, I have found the whole email situation on all platforms really bad stefg, I think the focus is on mobile devices or something
<pac1> Ton1 one cable, one controller.
<selecta_g> Can anyone offer advice re: Firefox32 not working in 8.04 (it worked before i upgraded). Now, 32 bit Firefox says "Problem Loading Page". 64 bit Firefox works fine
<mario1978> hello! i have a problem with my webcam and amsn! the picture is only black but in ekigo it is normaly :
<hunger> Ton1: Does the DVD still work if you put it in place of the HD? Are master/slave set up correctly on both DVD and HDD?
<Ton1> pac1, then 1 controller
<stefg> bardyr: possible, but i'd rather use the alternate CD
<bazhang> BTaylor: if you are single booting ubuntu yes; dual booting may be a risk though
<unlink> how do you configure at what time of day anacron is run?
<rdw> jrib: i am told sun-java6-jre is the latest version
<Ton1> hunger, i try to look for the hdd and it's noise, mom ....
<BTaylor> Well Ubuntu has worked on this machine before, but that was when boot camp would let me partition. Is the partitioning app non-destructive?
<jrib> rdw: isn't that what you wanted?
<SliderMan> how do i clean the swap par`?
<bardyr> stefg: yea me 2, but that is not possible atm
<pac1> Ton1, what are you trying to do? (I got here late.)
<Saint`Dia> I'm wondering what the name of the app is, that you see all the ubuntu vs. windows vids with the icons that move around and all that? Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<hunger> Ton1: My guess is a hw problem then.
<rdw> when i run java --version i get Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<hunger> Ton1: Does it work using another OS?
<jrib> !multijava | rdw
<ubottu> rdw: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<exco> Saint`Dia: cairo dock and the likes?
<Ton1> pac1, i try to get access to my ide-hdd on ubuntu
<Ton1> hunger, on windows, it works
<bazhang> BTaylor: you should look into refit; but that is an apple issue; while gparted *can* work, if you want to dual boot you are taking a risk with that method
<Saint`Dia> exco: I want some desktop icon effects, to that degree.
<stefg> bardyr: you have to mount the array to /target and and pit possible sub mounting points in place there. the you have to trick the installer into thinking he has done his partitioning
<hunger> Ton1: Hmmm... I am running out of ideas then:-(
<Ton1> ^^
<rdw> sweet
<rdw> thansk
<BTaylor> bazhang: I actually have refit installed
<exco> Saint`Dia: I know of Cairo Dock (use it myself) and Kiba Dock...
<Ton1> hunger, should i try to reinstall the controller?
<Saint`Dia> exco: Is it impressive, I'm all about looks.
<bardyr> stefg: hmm, okay. is there anyway i can install the alternative installer?
<pac1> ton1, are you using a ide card for this?
<hunger> Ton1: Will probably not help with linux:-|
<exco> Saint`Dia: that's a shame, isn't it?
<Ton1> pac1, this ide-controller is on my motherboard
<stefg> bardyr: won't help much, because the Desktop CD doesn't have separate packages (as the alternat has) but just a filesystem image.
<pac1> Ton1, then you can't reinstall the controller.  The controller is one of the chips on the motherboard.
<Ton1> pac1, and the dvd-burner on the same controller works well
<XDS2007> how does one update ubuntu repos via command line ?
<Starnestommy> XDS2007: sudo apt-get update
<Ton1> pac1, okay ^
<pac1> have you checked that the ide drive is set to "cable select"
<BTaylor> Hmm, apparently the kernel panic issue is due to fragmentation...Is there an app that will let me defragment my HFS partition from within ubuntu?
<Ton1> hunger, but thank you for helping
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook BTaylor
<Ton1> no, i think my hdd is jumpered as master
<Ton1> (@pac1)
<hunger> Ton1: Sorry that we were not more successful. Check master/slave settings on the drive again, maybe that helps...
<stefg> bardyr: if you have no way of using alternate or a minimal CD for a netinstall. it'sprobably easiest to install to a non-raid space, set the array later and move the system over then
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539692 and problems with that BTaylor
<fde> Ton1: I can't find your actual question... but libata (thus /dev/sd*) is used for both ATA and IDE hard drives
<XDS2007> "unable to unlock the list directory"
<ChaosTheory_> Dear god, Opera *and* Firefox are incredibly glitchy (on my computer).
<XDS2007> via update <
<ChaosTheory_> Is there something much simpler that has Flash?
<Ton1> hunger, maybe pac1 has the main idea
<gapagos> hey i have a 37:55min video I need to host online for my friends to watch, I wanted to upload it on GoogleVideo but it seems not to accept .m4v files (the video encoding in iMovie!!) can anyone help me?  (I'm on Ubuntu right now)
<XDS2007> :)
<XDS2007> whats the deal ?
<Ton1> fde, how do i use libata?
<fde> ChaosTheory_: It is not the browser, Adobe products simply are buggy on Linux, and there is nothing we can do other than bother them, and create our own alternatives.
<bardyr> stefg: i don't have any free cd's and need to install this today :/
<XDS2007> unable to unlock ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi is there a good a good antivirus out there for linux (excl. avast & clamav)
<bazhang> XDS2007: close add/remove or synaptic and try again
<fde> Ton1: You don't... heh... the kernel does.
<bardyr> Baby_Shambl3s: you dont need a anti virus
<airtonarantes> Hello folks, I've just installed the newer ubuntu over fedora, and the settings such as firefox's bookmarks, wallpapers and even my files in my old desktop. how is possible???? how is called that resource ????
<extranoob_help_n> graphic relate issue? slow scroling trough system mozilla desktop effect? help?anyone?
<Ton1> pac1, how should i try my jumper-configuration on my dvd-burner and my ide-hdd on the same controller?
<freakabcd> what the heck is this ~/.gvfs ?
<amikrop> Hello. I deleted the bottom panel, and I re-created it with Add Panel. But now when I minimize my applications they don't appear minimized on the bottom new panel, and I think they terminate.
<freakabcd> it shows ???? ????? in ls -l ~/
<amikrop> Any help with this, please?
<fde> Ton1: your IDE hard drive (if you have 2 SATA drives) should be /dev/sdc*
<fserve> amikrop, you need add something
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: please state your issue with some more info thanks
<XDS2007> bazhang:  synaptic update && synaptic install "appname" ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> bardyr: yes i do for my win machines
<Ton1> fde, okayyy ^^
<amikrop> fserve: what?
<fserve> amikrop, i dont remember the name, task...
<gapagos> hey i have a 37:55min video I need to host online for my friends to watch, I wanted to upload it on GoogleVideo but it seems not to accept .m4v files (the video encoding in iMovie!!) can anyone help me?  (I'm on Ubuntu right now)
<freakabcd> also df gives an error about some stupid 'gvfs endpoint not ready' or some bullshit like that
<stefg> bardyr: so make a temporary 3-5 GB partition and install the Desktop CD to that. once that's done prepare the array, copy everything over, adjust fstab and grub..
<Ton1> pac1, are you still alive?
<bazhang> XDS2007: no; sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude upgrade
<bazhang> !language | freakabcd
<ubottu> freakabcd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fde> gapagos: ffmpeg can encode it as another codec
<freakabcd> sorry, just got frustrated there
<XDS2007> blah bazhang one app at a time ;)
<bardyr> Baby_Shambl3s: then clamav is good, there is a frontend too
<fserve> amikrop, mine is in portuguese :( you need add window selector
<xet7> Baby_Shambl4s: There is avast home version for linux at www.avast.com
<bardyr> stefg: okay, thanks
<extranoob_help_n> i instaled xserver-xgl, allso instaled compiz-settings manager emerald fusion icon added allso envyng and enabled ati drivers but i got in best case poor gl support
<amikrop> fserve: I think I found it. It is called "Window List".
<fserve> amikrop, or something like this to work
<amikrop> fserve: So, thanks.
<fserve> amikrop, yeah!
<Baby_Shambl3s> bardyr: inst here something better or is that the best available for linux
<fserve> : )
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: you need to reboot first
<extranoob_help_n> efect are mixed in manner that some work fine some work bad
<gapagos> fde can you tell me how to encode it with which command line, and which codec should I use to preserve as much quality as possible (while not inflating the video size too much since it's already 735 MB))
<Ton1> fde, how i should jumper my ide-devices?
<Saint`Dia> Anyone know of a native Ubuntu proggy to have dock icons that are animated and all that? I like to stay in aptitude if I can.
<bjwebb> hi
<extranoob_help_n> i reboted seted up i got effects but issue is i have bad behave in system
<bjwebb> in aptitude show
<bazhang> Saint`Dia: awn avant-window-navigator
<bjwebb> *aptitude search
<jkp> hi all, im trying to set up my server to mail my personal email address when it tries to deliver local mail to root
<bjwebb> i is installed, p is not installed, v is virtual, what exactly is c?
<exco> so ... pretty please ... how do I create the interface usb0
<bardyr> Baby_Shambl3s: yea, linux people dont have the big need for antivrus so we dont focus so much on them
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: try disabling some of the effects first
<jkp> how do i configure the server it uses to relay this mail?  it seems to have the address of my old mail server stuck
<Ton1> fde? pac1?
<extranoob_help_n> im already on minimal effects
<jkp> i dont have an /etc/mail folder
<extranoob_help_n> like basic with ubuntu 8.04
<pac1> Ton1, I usually let the cable select sort things out.  Generally, it doesn't matter which drive is master and which is slave.  That's old terminolgy and no longer really says what's really going on.
<gapagos> fde can you tell me how to encode it with which command line, and which codec should I use to preserve as much quality as possible (while not inflating the video size too much since it's already 735 MB))
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: bad behave in system is not enough info
<fde> gapagos: ffmpeg -i whatever.m4v --vcodec mp4 whatever.mp4 should work and be a format suitable for youtube
<hunger> unlink: Check /etc/crontab.
<SliderMan> well cya all.
<SliderMan> thanks for everything.
<Ton1> pac1, so i can jumper both devices as cableselect ?
<gapagos> fde thank you :-)
<fde> Ton1: however you want  :/
<extranoob_help_n> ok like this i used envy drivers manager to install graphic card, in hardvare devices is enabled and in use
<extranoob_help_n> catalist control for it not working
<kelvin911> hi guys good morning
<Baby_Shambl3s> bardyr: yeah true but still i would like to have one for the other machines and partitions
<pac1> ton1, better terms are drive 0 and drive 1.  It does not matter which is which you can boot from either one.  But you do have to tell the controller which is which.  They both can't be 0.  They both can't be 1.
<Myrtti> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someoen suggest a good firewall for hardy (excl. Firestarter which i could never setup)?
<stefg> !antivirus | Baby_Shambl3s
<ubottu> Baby_Shambl3s: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<pac1> ton1, There's two ways to tell the controller.  1. Cable select, 2. set "master" on one and "slave" on the other using jumpers
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: try disabling effects completely first; see if there are other issues as you have eliminated that one
<fde> gapagos: ffmpeg -i whatever.m4v -f mp4 --vcodec mp4 whatever.mp4 actually... sorry (note the -f mp4)
<extranoob_help_n> hmm disable as untick all posible options or uninstal compiz?
<Ton1> pac1, fde: when i boot my PC,the bios appears and shows me, that it has detected the ide-hdd and the ide-dvd.burner
<fde> gapagos: ffmpeg -i whatever.m4v -f mp4 --vcodec divx whatever.mp4 actually... sorry
<bebraw> how to set ubuntu's calendar to begin from Monday instead of Sunday?
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: alt f2 metacity --replace
<Baby_Shambl3s> ubottu: I was looking to get Aegis but dont know if thats still being worked on, last time i searched for it i read it wasnt beig kept up to date any more. How true is that?
<fde> Ton1: great, the DVD will still be /dev/hda though... only hard drives become /dev/sd*
<tomoyuki28jp> In order to make the background of my desktop just black, do I have to have a black wallpaper? Or are there others ways to make it black without having a black wallpaper??
<extranoob_help_n> more info please assyeme u say i do alt+f2 nd type metacity --replace?
<Carbonflux> stefg, thanks again :) its working, gave me enough info for a google search also.
<bardyr> Baby_Shambl3s: why don't you just use a windows anti virus for windows?
<gapagos> fde thank you :-D i realised i only have the dvd image not the mp4 on my pc now :-O so i didnt try yet and im out to get the mp4 :)
<bazhang> Baby_Shambl3s: you may look into ufw for hardy if firestarter is not what you want
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: do it first please
<herbaliser> i have setup a pppd script to use my device as a gprs modem i'm receiving the following errors: May  4 14:34:46 JDN-7781 pppd[10004]: pppd 2.4.4 started by frederik, uid 0
<herbaliser> May  4 14:34:47 JDN-7781 chat[10006]: abort on (BUSY)
<herbaliser> May  4 14:34:47 JDN-7781 chat[10006]: abort on (M-bM-^@M-^YNO)
<herbaliser> May  4 14:34:47 JDN-7781 chat[10006]: expect (CARRIERM-bM-^@M-^Y)
<herbaliser> May  4 14:35:32 JDN-7781 chat[10006]: alarm
<FloodBot1> herbaliser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<herbaliser> May  4 14:35:32 JDN-7781 chat[10006]: Failed
<extranoob_help_n> sc brb
<extranoob_help_n> done
<Baby_Shambl3s> bazhang: ufw ok will do so
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: now try to recreate your issues with firefox
<pac1> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> gapagos: ffmpeg -i whatever.m4v -f mp4 --vcodec mpeg4 whatever.mpg ... I'm dumb, but this time it's final hopefully, heh
<extranoob_help_n> firefox issue gone
<Ton1> hm, i gotta look over my config. pc shutdown
<Ton1> bye guys
<Ton1> and thanks
<pac1> ton1, what is the output of df?  use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<extranoob_help_n> nov gl support left
<trident523> Hey, #ubuntu, how can you get skype working on an x64 install?
<Ton1> pac1, wait
<bazhang> extranoob_help_n: please visit #compiz-fusion and let them know precisely your issues and what you got when disabling compiz and what is wrong when you have it enabled
<gapagos> fde lol ok.... not divx? isn't that better compression/quality than mp4?
<extranoob_help_n> i will, tnx on info and help
<Ton1> pac1, whats df?
<fde> gapagos: Have to consider what will work with YouTube though... if divx will, that's fine.
<tomoyuki28jp> In order to make the background of my desktop just black, do I have to have a black wallpaper? Or are there others ways to make it black without having a black wallpaper??
<pac1> are you in linux?
<Ton1> ubuntu linux, yes
<trident523> tomoyuki28jp: You can set it to a solid colour, that is black.
<gapagos> fde well if divx is better quality id like to try divx first
<tomoyuki28jp> trident523: How can I do that??
<Amidamar> hallo
<pac1> Ton1, df is a bash command that lists the partitions you have mounted.
<Amidamar> i need some help
<fde> gapagos: there are some examples here: http://www.alexandergrundner.com/2007/07/19/tips-for-transcoding-cinelerra-compatible-video-with-ffmpeg-mencoder/ ignore that it's for cinelerra though.
<pac1> Ton1, for more info, type man df at the bash prompt.
<jtravnick> anyone able to get to http://www.frostwire.com/ I keep getting a 500 error
<Amidamar> Ubuntu Desktop Edition, can World of Warcraft be installed on the OS, and how is the security?
<asdrubal> Hi everyone
<jonian> <tomoyuki28jp> ,right click on desktop -> Change  Desktop Background
<trident523> system -> settings -> appearance -> backrounds -> pick a solid colour at the bottom -> it will appear as a backround -> ding.
<Pupeno> After some hours, my wifi stops working, unless I restart. Any idea if there's some process I could kill to get it back working?
<trident523> Amidamar: through wine it can, and it's 99% more secure than windows.
<asdrubal> Do you guys know if Flash works with firefox in Hardy64bit ?
<trident523> !wine | Amidamar
<ubottu> Amidamar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<trident523> asdrubal: I'm using it right now on my x64 install.
<jrib> asdrubal: yes, it works
<Ton1> pac1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9969/
<bardyr> asdrubal: it does
<Amidamar> ty
<asdrubal> jrib did adobe put out 64bit plugins?
<bazhang> Pupeno: please let us know : chipset, how you got it working, and what happens before it stops working
<jrib> asdrubal: no
<timr92> forgive me for asking such a stupid question, but i cant seem to find how to stop removable drives and the like, from popping up when i insert them
<Saint`Dia> How do I view my startup items
<asdrubal> jrib hardy64 uses a 32bit firefox?
<jrib> asdrubal: ubuntu sets it up using nspluginwrapper
<xintron> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<fde> gapagos: lol... ignore all those complicated arguments... it says just 'ffmpeg -i whatever.m4v whatever.mpg' will work... haha
<xintron> how to solve that?
<jrib> asdrubal: only the plugin is 32bit
<gapagos> ahhahahha
<fde> gapagos: I think too much
<asdrubal> jrib oh I see. I wonder if that is efficient
<gapagos> fde it's sunday morning you should take a break ;-)
<asdrubal> df
<jrib> asdrubal: meh, you are not going to notice...
<tomoyuki28jp> trident523: I did make it.  Thanks a lot for your info.
<jrib> xintron: what are you trying to do?
<legend2440> jtravnick: same here 500 error
<exco> anybody any ideas on creating a network interface usb0?
<timr92> sum1?? i upgrade to 8.04 and cant see where i can stop removable media from appearing when it is inserted.
<Ton1> pac1, did you got it?
<xintron> jrib: install libipoddevice
<fde> gapagos: I really should... been at this on and off since around 11 last time... it's almost 6 now... heh
<Saint`Dia> How do I view my startup items??
<Pupeno> bazhang: "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG", I've got it working by using the icon in the tray-bar and picking it up from the list. I'm using WEP hoping that the problem was actually WPA, but it seems that's not the case. After a while, the connection resets back to wire. If I try to pick the wifi again, then it asks me for the password (which was configured and saved) and never manages to log-in falling back to wire.
<fde> s/time/night/
<jonian> <xintron> apt-get install build-essential
<apecat> hm, i'm trying to mount a ide hdd connected to my computer with a usb -> ide converter. when plugging in the drive /dev/sda is created, but /dev/sda1, isn't. it's an ext3 partition. what should i try?
<jtravnick> legend2440, ok least than i know its not me thanks
<jrib> xintron: that's packaged in the universe repository, you shouldn't be compiling it
<Pupeno> bazhang: I was hopping to kill a wpa-supplicant or something like that and get over i.t
<pac1> ton1, I see you have two disks mounted.  /sda1 and /sdb1.  /sda is one controller, /sdb is a second controller.
<pac1> ton 1, how many disk drives do you have?
<apecat> also, when i plug in the drive and reboot, the drive works
<Ton1> 3
<timr92> Saint'Dia, get boot up manager i think
<xintron> jrib: it is?
<apecat> but rebooting just for using a usb hdd is kinda irritating
<fde> apecat: /dev/sda isn't your Windows partition, is it?
<Ton1> 2 Satas detected and 1 IDE undetected
<misngh> i want to share some directories .. what permissions should i use? 777?
<bazhang> Pupeno: this is also connected ethernet? what may be happening is that when signal gets weak it trys to connect via ethernet
<jrib> xintron: yes, at least in hardy.  Are you using a different ubuntu version?
<fde> apecat: Wait, ignore that... that is still strange though that it picks sda
<xintron> jrib: Nope, I'm using hardy
<apecat> fde: whooops, sorry. it's /dev/sdb
<pac1> pac1, how about your /etc/fstab?  do you have a line in there for the ide drive?
<jrib> !info libipoddevice0 hardy | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: libipoddevice0: library for retrieving informations from iPods. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-3 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 144 kB
<apecat> sda is my laptop's main drive
<xintron> jrib: but I have a problem, banshee doesn't recognize my ipod
<apecat> and there's no windows :)
<xenomorph99> Hi. Can anyone help with an ubuntu server installation problem?
<Szabo> afternoon all, I have spend a while browsing round the forums and not found a simple way to launch an application to a specific desktop number, is it possible ?
<danger_> hi
<jrib> xintron: ask for help with that (I don't anything about banshee and ipods)
<apecat> but, as i said, there's no /dev/sdb1 unless i rebooot
<danger_> i am newhere
<stefg> !ask xenomorph99
<ubottu> Factoid ask xenomorph99 not found
<clusty> i was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with getting suspend to ram/hibernation to work. susp to ram works but display never wakes up, while hibernation never powers down. any clues where to start?
<Ton1> mom
<stefg> !ask | xenomorph99
<ubottu> xenomorph99: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<timr92> Saint'Dia, it is 'bum' in synaptics, i think thats the kind of thing u want
<Pupeno> bazhang: it is now connected to ethernet, if it wasn't, the connection would have reverted to "unplugged wired network", the router is like, 1 m away, the signal in the menu couldn't be higher. It always happens after a few hours of booting, and it is always fixed by rebooting.
<fde> apecat: mount /dev/sdb1 /media <-- nothing in /media after this command?
<xenomorph99> It'll be more than one line ;-)
<freakabcd> '~/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected
<freakabcd> anyone know how i get rid of this error?
<freakabcd> i get that with df, du, mount, etc.
<bazhang> Pupeno: is the ethernet connected at any time during wireless? or only after wireless has died
<freakabcd> its a bit crazy
<pac1> ton1,  to see what's in fstab you can type cat /etc/fstab.  man cat to see what cat does.
<Pupeno> bazhang: generally after.
<gapagos> anyone knows a better video hosting service than GoogleVideo for long (30+min) videos? I don't think any exist,but just wondering...
<jrib> !offtopic | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> Pupeno: you have it set to roaming (wireless)?
<exco> gapagos: veoh?
<pac1> ton1, mom?
<apecat> fde: mkdir /media/luls -> mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/luls/ - mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist (as one would expect, there's no /dev/sdb1)
<xenomorph99> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 server to a compact flash (I have a CF to IDE converter) but I get an error saying that a suitable kernel could not be found in the APT sources. The installation CD has been checked for defects and found to be OK. Anyone help?
<Ton1> pac1, ok
<Ton1> pac1, sry
<rbrunhuber> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pupeno> bazhang: I don't understand. I'm just picking the right wireless network (by name) from the menu of the network icon on the traybar (how is that program called by the way?)
<stefg> xenomorph99: waht hardware is that?
<xenomorph99> What hardware is what? The system or the HDD/CF ?
<stefg> xenomorph99: cpu/ram/motherboard
<Ton1> pac1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9971/
<xenomorph99> I know the hardware is OK as I'm running 8.04 now on it
<xenomorph99> I installed from the alt desktop CD
<fde> apecat: ls /dev/sd[tab] (don't hit enter) doesn't return any #'s not pertaining to sda?
<bazhang> Pupeno: it is called nm-applet; if it is roaming mode then it will try to choose the best available network let me find you a guide on how to do all that via the command line as I have found network manager to be troublesome at times
<apecat> fde: dmesg http://pastebin.ca/1006905
<apecat> fde:
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Pupeno
<apecat> root@anansi:/media# ls /dev/sd*
<apecat> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
<xenomorph99> But, it's a Gigabyte MB, Core DUO 2GHz, 2GB of RAM
<apecat> sda is my laptops internal hdd with a bunch of ext3 partitions and swap
<gapagos> exco i looked into veoh, it says it's p2p based, considering my video is targeted for at most 25 of my friends, 95% of which shut down their computers 22 hours a day, I don't think it's a reliable service
<stefg> xenomorph99: ok, so that's quite likely an issue either with the CF>IDE-Adapter or the jmicron Pata-controller.
<gapagos> i think I'll stick with GoogleVideo but thanks!
<exco> gapagos: I didn't even know that
<fde> apecat: Was a yes or no question... heh... sdb will be automatically created too... it would probably be easier if you were just using it as a USB mass storage device  :/
<xenomorph99> You mean it doesn't know what to do with the IDE/CF device ?
<fde> apecat: Should just be auto-detected etc
<pac1> ton1,  is there more of it?  I only see 9 lines.
<stefg> xenomorph99: exactly... the hardware  recognition looks ate the device and can't tell wether it's pata, sata or scsi
<exco> usb0?
<xenomorph99> Why would that be? I saw an article in Linux format where they were running Ubuntu server from a CF card and I have the same adaptor that they have.
<nana> .. if when i try to format a disc and it says "Cannot blank with non Ricoh based device" is there anyway to format the disk?
<stefg> xenomorph99: that's my theory so far
<xenomorph99> How do I force it to look at it in a certain way ?
<Ton1> pac1, when i type  cat /etc/fstab there are 9 lines
<apecat> fde: what do you mean? :) i am trying to use it as a usb mass storage device... the "computer" view in gnome refuses to mount, and as you can see, there's no partition visible on the device, although there certainly is when the drive is plugged in during bootup
<fde> apecat: does ls /dev/sg[tab] present anything?
<stefg> xenomorph99: have you looked at dmesg of the system tht's running on that system?
<apecat> fde: yes
<xenomorph99> No, what do I need to type ?
<gapagos> fde the command doesnt work :-(
<fde> apecat: what does it return?
<fde> gapagos: what is error?
<minimec> Hi folks. Got a weird problem with the ati restricted driver from the repos and my radeon 9600 Mobility. After installation and reboot I have a working system with 3D support (compiz is running smooth..) But when I logout the session I get the gdm Login screen. Next login ... Complete system freeze (Habe to 'raise skinny elephants'). I get no errors in the xorg.log, as it seems the xserver starts correctly.
<pac1> Ton1, hmm.
<apecat> fde:
<Ton1> pac1, ^^
<apecat> root@anansi:/media# ls /dev/sg*
<apecat> /dev/sg0  /dev/sg1  /dev/sg2
<nana> disregard that, i figured it out
<raphael> \j #ubuntu-fr
<TJ13820> i'm trying to compile QT, but i need build-essential. when i try to install it, i get the error that i need G++-dev and libc6-dev. I have version 2.7-10ubuntu3 of libc6 and i can't downgrade to 2.6. How do i downgrade to get the other libc6 packages to work?
<stefg> xenomorph99: open a terminal, type < dmesg > and put that up on pastebin (see /topic) to let me have a look.
<fde> apecat: umount /mount/<whatever_you_made_it> just to make sure... then mount /dev/sg0 /mount
<apecat> fde: mount insists that neither of those are block devices, if that's where you were heading..
<jrib> TJ13820: why? qt is packaged
<stdin> TJ13820: did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<TJ13820> it won't install without libc6 packages
<TJ13820> and yes
<fde> apecat: try it one time without defining -t ?
<jrib> !who | TJ13820
<ubottu> TJ13820: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xenomorph99> Well, there is a problem in doing that because I'm not 'in the installer' at the moment but I can see the /var dir from the installation. Will the log be in there ?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - how d i archive / tar.gz a folder whilst in shell?
<legend2440> jtravnick: frostwire site is up now
<stdin> TJ13820: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<as84> Hello, any has experience runnung ubuntu on an ASUS F5N ?
<jrib> sCOTTo: tar czf foo.tar filetotar1 filetotar2 ...
<TJ13820> stdin: 7.10
<apecat> fde: nope, still complains about no block devices
<fde> apecat: It is obviously not ext3 ... so lets try letting mount figure it out...
<xenomorph99> cos then I'd have to reinstall, get to the fault, then go to a cmd line in the installer etc etc
<Ward1983> i keep having troubles with all backup software i tried, now i was finally able to make a image with sbackup, and its working. so i did the same with my windows partition, which doesnt work
<jrib> TJ13820: I imagine you mixed repos or installed debs?
<stdin> TJ13820: check your repositories
<Ward1983> can some please save me from this insane misery imworking on this whole weekend
<fde> apecat: What is dmesg now saying? it shouldn't be complaining about ext3-fs still at last
<fde> least*
<sCOTTo> jrib: no its my home folder... i want to tar it...
<Ward1983> i feel like ive thrown away all of my time :(
<apecat> fde: well it *is* ext3, i've mounted this drive tons of times, and i've partitioned it myself
<TJ13820> Jrib: i installed a newer version of libc6 to meet a dependencie of another program
<Ward1983> i have been working on this my whole weekend i mean
<Ton1> pac1, so i try to configure my jumpers again.
<jrib> sCOTTo: I just told you how, filetotar1 would be your HOME
<TJ13820> Jrib: now it won't work backwards with QT installs and compilation
<jrib> TJ13820: you've broken your install
<fde> apecat: Well then idk... but /dev/sg* is the drive
<pac1> ton1, ok.got it.   /media is what happens if you don't specify something explicitly in /etc/fstab.
<gapagos> fde it says ffmpeg -i whatever.m4v whatever.mpg
<gapagos> oops sorry
<stefg> xenomorph99: yes /var/log/messages ... but when you have a running ubuntu on that box, it might be easier to just copy the system over to the CF, do some minor adjustments and avoid the problem altogether
<gapagos> lol
<TJ13820> Jrib: how do i remove a newer version of Libc6 and install the standard one?
<pac1> ls /dev/sda
<gapagos> fde it says Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1
<apecat> fde: hmmk. dmesg gives one [26605.329698] EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock
<apecat> for every try
<x_zeuss> hello, i need some help pls, whenever i try to compile something manually when i do the make command i get the following: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<apecat> of mounting /dev/sdb
<sCOTTo> jrib: pls explain - it didnt make sense... tar czf foo.tar filetotar1 filetotar2
<Baby_Shambl3s> *offtopic* if i wanted to search my hotmail account for my avast code how do i go about doing that from the browser?
<x_zeuss> and this happens with any program not just one
<IntangibleLiquid> firestarter events show several highlighted telnet attempts. Does this mean someone is trying to telnet my computer?
<jrib> TJ13820: 1) make backups 2) you can try to downgrade a package with 'apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION'.  You can view available versions with 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE'
<as84> Hello guys
<as84> anyone running ubuntu on an ASUS ?
<m1r> hello
<apecat> fde: but no messages for mounting sg
<jrib> sCOTTo: foo.tar is the name of the archive.  filetotar is the file you want to be in it
<jtravnick> legend2440, thanks sorry didnt see you say anything at first was busy browsing internet
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, I'm
<Ton1> pac1, ok, im out here for a while, thanks and bye
<cjzjm100> Hi guys,i had install the mplayer from repo,and i had puted codecs file named all-20071007 into the /usr/lib/codecs,however i still can't see the rmvb files.i can hear the sounds,but can't see the video.why?
<as84> IntangibleLiquid > are all those hotkeys working fine?
<fde> apecat: still nothing in /mount after trying /dev/sg0?
<acp_> !dia
<ubottu> Factoid dia not found
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<fde> !info dia
<xenomorph99> There is nothing in the dmesg log in /var
<ubottu> dia: Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 540 kB
<sCOTTo> jrib: and filetotar can also be a folder ?
<acp_> sorry
<jrib> sCOTTo: yes
<x_zeuss>  whenever i try to compile something manually when i do the make command i get the following: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, sleep, volume, brightness, mail and web browser work fine, but wireless led and touchpad don't
<apecat> fde: "not a block devide", and nothign is mounted at the spcicied location
<apecat> *specified
<exco> how do I create an usb interface
<jrib> x_zeuss: what are you compiling?
<acp_> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<as84> IntangibleLiquid: but the wifi does work?
<sCOTTo> jrib: thanks
<pac1> x_zeuss, you have to cd to the directory where the makefile is.
<fde> acp_: please /msg ubottu <whatever> rather than adding noise to the channel, thanks
<cjzjm100> Hi guys,i had install the mplayer from repo,and i had puted codecs file named all-20071007 into the /usr/lib/codecs,however i still can't see the rmvb files.i can hear the sounds,but can't see the video.why?
<jrib> sCOTTo: 'man tar' has some examples too
<gapagos> fde it says Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1 yet i can read the mp4 in Totem so I should have the codec in ffmpeg, no?
<sCOTTo> thanks
<fde> apecat: Sorry, then I have no idea...
<x_zeuss> i did cd to that folder
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, yeah, it works like a charm. I just tested it this afternoon in a wifi coffee shop
<jrib> !who | x_zeuss
<ubottu> x_zeuss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<x_zeuss> i tried to compile the aurora gtk engine
<gapagos> i mean the m4v
<xenomorph99> I can't copy my existing system, either, as that is a full install and it won't fit onto the 2GB flash drive
<pac1> is there a makefile in it?
<apecat> fde: well i've struggled with this before (mounting hotplugged ext3 formatted drives using usb) on both ubuntu and debian. i'll probably open a bug on launchpad at some point. thanks anyway
<x_zeuss> jrib  i tried to compile the aurora gtk engine
<alintata> buna
<extra_noob_need_> how to instal default ubuntu drivers for graphic card (i messed up with envy now disble and unistal all)
<as84> IntangibleLiquid: oh that's cool - so... speed wise, is it better than windows?
<fde> gapagos: That just means that one of the gstreamer codecs CAN read it  :(
<acp_> sorry,I will thanks for the info @fde
<x_zeuss> jrib and the excelcior gtk engine
<TJ13820> Jrib: it wants to uninstall 630 programs
<gapagos> fde so is there a way i can get the codec for ffmpeg?
<x_zeuss>  jrib from gnome-look
<extra_noob_need_> hardware drivers ati drivers unthicked and not in use
<TJ13820> Jrib: is their a way to downgrade all programs on my system to meet the older libc6 requirements
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, it consumes less resources (ram, cpu). For power consumption I think both are relatively the same
<alintata> buna
<extra_noob_need_> how to rewert to default settings on ubuntu install?
<brightwebworks> I added defoptions=vga=791 to menu.lst but when I run update-grub it brings menu.lst back to before me editing it. Am I missing anything?
<gapagos> imho it's all APPLE'S FAULT for using such LAME codec formats
<fde> gapagos: nope... follow what ubottu is about to tell you though, and get w32codecs and mencoder from the archive:
<jrib> TJ13820: pastebin exactly what you did and all the output, the output of 'apt-cache policy libc6' and your sources.list
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, firefox and openoffice run pretty fast in ubuntu as well
<fde> !medibuntu > gapagos
<as84> IntangibleLiquid do you mind I PM you, I just had some questions before I go for install
<x_zeuss>  jrib any idea?
<metroside> is anyone able to help me with fbpanel here please?
<exco> will it help if I start crying :-P
<Carbonflux> well, I am moving my girl friend from Windows to Ubuntu heh, wish me luck ! ;)
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, sure, but I'm no guru though
<Saint`Dia> Goodluck!
<stefg> xenomorph99: i see. so the standard linux-image-server-generic should actually be the right kernel, but i'm not familiar enough witht the alternate-instllaller to be able to tell why it fails to recognize that
<Carbonflux> :)
<Saint`Dia> :P
<jrib> x_zeuss: did you read the INSTALL file?
<pac1> Carbonflux, Is she techically inclined or are you sure you want a new girlfriend?
<x_zeuss> jrib yes
<Carbonflux> lol pac1
<fde> stefg: The alternate CD will install linux-image-generic ... the server kernel is linux-image-server
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: Truthfully, how many girls you see in here.
<jrib> x_zeuss: pastebin all the commands you ran in your shell after untarring and the output you got
<hischild> pac1, my gf is totally not technical in any way, but she finds ubuntu a LOT easier to use.
<Carbonflux> pac1, to be serious I have been preparing her for a while, its just her copy of XP is more rootkit then OS anymore
<extra_noob_need_> how to enable default ati drivers in ubuntu 8.04
<TJ13820> http://pastebin.com/d25be2ea3
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, well, they hide, so its hard to tell, ;)
<hischild> extra_noob_need_, tick the drivers in the hardware manager.
<baconage> rg
<TJ13820> jrib:
<x_zeuss> jrib i do ./configure, that runs ok, no errors there
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: My girl won't touch anything besides Vista.
<x_zeuss> jrib just when i do the make command
<pac1> Carbonflux, windows is like that.
<IntangibleLiquid> hi guys, my linux box encountered several attempts blocked by firestarter from the same IP address trying to TElnet, and access port 8080 as well as 5100. I'm using port 5100 as my torrent port. Is it a sign of attack?
<jrib> x_zeuss: pastebin please
<vagamente> hi all... some problem with mouse scrolling... any help?
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, Vista is fine, but it won't run on her laptop
<xenomorph99> I can see where you are coming from but I don't know enough about the installer process. I think you're saying that it's either checking that the kernel is compatible with the hardware or that it needs some 'extension' for it to work with this CF/IDE combination and can't. That'd make sense why I can install 8.04 to my HDD but not to the IDE/CF
<alintata> sall all
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, if it's the port your torrent app runs on, then probably no.
<alintata> romanian people
<alintata> ?
<extra_noob_need_> its not that simple i used envy to instal new drivers, gl support was poor i got advice to uninstall envy and unthick drivers
<jrib> !pastebin > x_zeuss (read the private message from ubotu)
<pac1> Carbonflux, be sure to leave her a way to get back to windows if she ever needs it.
<raoxun> i've unintalled two vista..........
<alintata> ROMANIAN
<extra_noob_need_> now im on that segment
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, but I'm not currently running Transmission
<alintata> people
<Carbonflux> Ubuntu is doing good, it detected the display
<ganastasiou> hello everyone
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: I duel boot, for as much as I love Ubuntu, Windows runs everything, right, all the time. Hard to compete with that.
<ompaul> !ro | alintata
<ubottu> alintata: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, and what about Telnet?
<gapagos> fde i can't make sudo apt-get install w32codecs work
<fde> jrib: do that again... it will try to send to x_zeuss (read the private message from ubotu)
<xenomorph99> So, I'd need to fool the installer into thinking that the IDE CF is something that it can work with
<Carbonflux> pac1, ya I have a legal copy of XP home etc and I did overkill on the backups
<ganastasiou> anyone uses kopete for msn client?i have a problem with file transfer
<alintata> ubottu e chat rom?
<extra_noob_need_> i got 2-3 frames even as i type
<extra_noob_need_> right now
<as84> IntangibleLiquid, I pmed you
<xenomorph99> (?)
<gapagos> fde it says Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fde> gapagos: you went to 'repository howto' and sudo apt-get update 'd after?
<jrib> !test > jrib (read the private message from ubotu)
<TJ13820> Jrib: what do you think?
<x_zeuss> jrib ok, i'll pastebin
<jrib> fde: no, it works
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, how long ago did you close it? It can take up to a few hours in my experience for trackers to recognize you're no longer there. And i have no idea about telnet. It's not there by default on ubuntu so that should be safe.
<alintata> buna
<IntangibleLiquid> as84 sorry, I'm trying to look for your pm
<fde> ~test > fde thinks it doesn't
<NightVisio> hey, I have really strange problem: when I edit and save my PHP source, gedit adds strange ^M$ symbols at every end of line. How to make gedit add only \n symbols?
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, I havent since yesterday. Been like this for a while.
<fde> jrib: yeah... it doesn't.
<metroside> Hi all, does anyone here have any experience with fbpanel?
<fde> !test > fde thinks it doesn't
<fde> jrib: Helps when I type it right
<xenomorph99> Does the installer use the BIOS? I mean, can I try to frig what the CF is "to the bios" to fool the installer?
<extra_noob_need_> i need a way to instal drivers that come with ubuntu 8.04 by default when i 1st time instal system
<jrib> TJ13820: this is hardy's libc6?
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, heh, well I think 8.04 can do what she needs which is mostly email and web, I do professional C++ dev so I sort of have to run it, I am happy with Vista now that I understand what they are doing but Ubuntu is getting really good, I have run it for a while for my "net" computer and OS dev, I think its ready for someone how just emails and web
<NightVisio> can anybody help me?
<TJ13820> jrib: i think so
<exco> if the interface usb0 doesn't exist anymore ALL OF A SUDDEN - how do I recreate it?
<alintata> romanian people
<alintata> ROMANIAN People exist here???
<jrib> TJ13820: so all those packages that are being removed, did they get upgraded to hardy versions too?
<pac1> Carbonflux, my wife is now using OpenOffice on windows.  She complains when it's not the same as office. Still I've offered to install MsOffice for $149 student teacher edition.  She's chosen to save the money so far.
<jrib> !ro | alintata
<alintata> ok
<hischild> !ro | alintata
<ubottu> alintata: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<pac1> !ro
<gapagos> fde sudo apt-get update 'd does nothing it just clears the line and i have to press ctrl+c to return to the command line mode
<TJ13820> jrib: i would imagine so. THey have to be able to use libc6 with hardies version
<exco> hello?
<TJ13820> Jrib: i should just upgrade to hardy then
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, that's odd. I doubt it's a real sign of an attack though.
<IntangibleLiquid> as84, can you join #asus instead? we can talk privately there
<Carbonflux> pac1, is it a desktop computer with a bit of ram? you could try virtual box and just install XP inside that for word, and of course you get it working with wine if its a older version
<fde> gapagos: sudo apt-get update ... I was trying to signify past tense while not messing up the command.
<as84> IntangibleLiquid, i don't think you getting my PMs
<Carbonflux> I run XP inside of this linux machine all the time
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: Now, I will tell you, I started with ubuntu on dozens of comps, 8.04 is the first one where -everything- worked out of the box, I'm loving that.
<Carbonflux> it has 2gig tho
<pikini> hey can anyone help me on updating a package
<x_zeuss> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/9974/
<jrib> TJ13820: well if you didn't make backups already, you should.  Then you have the option of trying to complete the upgrade to hardy or just reinstalling and restoring backups
<pac1> Carbonflux, great idea.  hadn't thought of that.
<hischild> fde, i ran <command> for past tense?
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: Well, for me.
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, I just loaded it on this laptop, it detected everything, including the display :)
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, thanks, I'm just a bit worried
<TJ13820> jrib: i'll just upgrade to hardy. then i should be able to get build essentials to install and it should be fine and dandy.
<TJ13820> thank you
<exco> hello?
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, no need to be. Ubuntu is so far one of the best os's i've had. No crashes, no other wierd stuff.
<exco> am I muted?
<hischild> !virus | IntangibleLiquid
<ubottu> IntangibleLiquid: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jrib> x_zeuss: read the last line of output that ./configure gave you
<pikini> I have a recent version of vlc package than that is present in the ubuntu repository
<hischild> exco, you're not muted.
<pikini> But i don't know how to update it
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, ^ is some nice reading material.
<exco> hischild: thanks
<gapagos> fde o yea ok im updating :)
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkUTMm7elm4 <-- There's proof of how ubuntu runs on my laptop. Short vid.
<pikini> can anyone please help me
<jrib> TJ13820: note that the upgrade may fail or at least stumble a bit
<x_zeuss> jrib configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile excelsior
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, thanks, using clamav at the moment
<x_zeuss> jrib so what do i have to install?
<fde> hischild: I'm giving him assistance, and he misinterpreted things... you won't see me ask too many questions in here  ;)
<exco> pikini: If I'm able to - I will help
<pac1> gotta go.  smooth installs everyone...
<trident523> #ubuntu, how does one run skype on an x64 install?
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, thanks. reading it
<pikini> exco: please say how to do it
<hischild> fde, i see. Good luck :-)
<fde> gapagos: haha... where'd you get that wallpaper?
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, what is your video card ?
<gapagos> fde wallpaper?
<exco> pikini: well in what format is your more recent version?
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, heh, i love the devil girl btw ;)
<xintron> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: Thank you, one sec on the vid card, lemme look.
<gapagos> fde ok i tried the ffmpeg command again and it gave again a bunch of errors but new ones check it out
<pikini> There has been a recent release of gnome-mplayer
<stefano> fhf
<x_zeuss> jrib what package do i have to install?
<Uzzi> hi
<pikini> more recent than that available in ubuntu repositories
<gapagos> fde it gave me this a hunded times: [aac @ 0xb7df59a8]FAAD library: cannot resolve faacDecGetErrorMessage in libfaad.so.0!
<exco> Should the usb0 interface get created on connect, or do I have to set it up beforehand?
<xintron> Can't get compiz to work as it should: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9975/
<gapagos> fde it also gave [mp2 @ 0xb7df59a8]Sampling rate 0 is not allowed in mp2
<pikini> I got the new version from code.google.com
<Carbonflux> well, my only issue is this old laptop has a ATI 9600 mobility in it
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<trident523> ... aww, I'ma go ask #kubuntu.
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, wow thats good then
<gapagos> fde and it also gave Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<exco> pikini: so doesn't it come with instructions?
<Uzzi> I've problems setting dualmonitor on 8.04 with intel 855 videocard
<fde> gapagos: man ffmpeg  :/
<pikini> still haven't checked
<jrib> x_zeuss: install the libgtk2.0-dev package.  Better yet, find a package for some other engine and do 'apt-get build-dep that_package'
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: This laptop has seen alot of OS's. I've learned quite a bit, just from the problems.
<exco> pikini: so why are you asking then?
<Uzzi> I've foud gides only for 7.10 xorg.conf version
<pikini> okay I will check out and say to you shortly
<Carbonflux> Saint`Dia, the was a good demo, you make me feel better about what I am doing, just about ready to install now, liveCD only needed me to set my static ip's, otherwise its detected everything
<gapagos> fde that manual is so BIG im not even starting to understand any of it
<gapagos> fde any straightforward way to just convert the damn thing
<pikini> exco:there are numerous bug fixes and some features have been added in the new version
<Saint`Dia> Carbonflux: The new Ubuntu is great, and has better laptop compatibility. I'm loving it. I have an Acer Aspire 5610Z laptop.
<Loredana> buna
<Carbonflux> this one is a close, a epower, it has a P4 2.4ghz
<Carbonflux> clone
<Carbonflux> it runs really hot heh
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, now its another SAMBA attempt from a local ip address :(
<jrib> Loredana: if you want to speak with romanian people, use #ubuntu-ro.  You can join the channel by doing: /join #ubuntu-ro
<Carbonflux> in its day it was uber
<Carbonflux> now its more of a power waster
<fde> gapagos: I'd be doing the same thing as you... and I'm not the one that wishes to encode an m4v as mpg  :/
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, that happens quite a bit, windows tends to search quite a bit, as does ubuntu.
<fde> gapagos: typing '/string' searches
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, it'll comfort you to know that firestarter blocks it unless you allow it, so you're safe.
<pikini> exco:there are numerous bug fixes and some features have been added in the new version
<IntangibleLiquid> hischild, ok. thanks very much. :)
<hischild> IntangibleLiquid, you're welcome
<Nokia^> Hi! I'm not able to use my sound card while using Skype? I've read a lot about this on the forums, but couldn't find any workaround.. I'm using Hardy
<fde> gapagos: so for instance '/encode' or '/bitrate'
<pikini> I have a recent version of gnome-mplayer than that is in the ubuntu repository
<x_zeuss> jrib it worked, many thanks :)
<pikini> Can anyone help me on how to add the new package in the ubuntu repository
<bladerunner> my miro crashes when I play a video, anyone know what I'm missing ?
<exco> pikini: yes, that's expected, but what about instructions on installing
<hischild> pikini, then uninstall the more recent one and install the repo one if you need that?
<gapagos> fuck
<n0kS> Nokia^ try selecting your soundcard in skype's options
<jrib> !language | gapagos
<bazhang> Nokia^: the forums say it will not work-->no success at all?
<trident523> !ohmy | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<exco> gapagos: I'm with you on that
<roxahris_> Oh, we can't say fuck? Shit.
<bazhang> gapagos: language (2nd time)
<pikini> how to add to the main  repository so that it is available for everyone
<trident523> !ohmy | roxahris_
<ubottu> roxahris_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bladerunner> ﻿roxahris_: clever
<pikini> exco: same as the previous version
<gapagos> i wasted 1hr of my life for nothing because of iMovie's moronic video formats and apple and its god damn protectionist measures
 * trident523 still likes ohmy.
<Nokia^> n0kS: I've tried that, skype works just fine, but i'm not able to use the sound card for anything else, while using skype
<hischild> !language | gapagos (3)
<ubottu> gapagos (3): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<J-_> Has anyone tried KAL Online with Hardy?
<n0kS> aaaa
<n0kS> Nokia^ I've no idea ....
<Loredana> nOkS romanian ?
<Saint`Dia> Now tell me if this is against the rules, But I want to rip my dvd's onto this comp. What program would I do that with?
<n0kS> bulgarian
<exco> pikini: I'm sorry, but I don't get what you're trying to do
<exco> do you want to install that new version on your local machine, or do you want to get it in the repos?
<hischild> J-_, i have not. Can you explain? Perhaps i'm tempted to try it.
<Nokia^> Saint`Dia: try dvdrip
<Loredana> NokS pls what channel are on romanian people
<exco> Saint`Dia: it depends on which country you live in and if the dvd is protected
<pikini> exco: I want the new version to get it on the repos
<J-_> hischild: I was going to ask if it works if there were any answers I was looking for =)
<jrib> Loredana: #ubuntu-ro we've told you many times
<Loredana> jrib but are not romanian on ubutu
<exco> pikini: sorry, I don't know about that ... I guess it shouldn't be to hard to find in the ubuntu wiki though
<hischild> Saint`Dia, this is not against the rules as long as you own the dvd yourself. I prefer k9copy to also convert it to avi so i can take it along on my media player :)
<xintron> how do I acces the emerald settings-pannel?
<Saint`Dia> Of course the dvd's are protected, but I like the movies, I don't like the whole scratching thing. I wanna rip them. Does dvdrip care about copyrights?
<n0kS> Loredana I think: ubuntu-ro
<jrib> Loredana: what?  just do: /join #ubuntu-ro
<pikini> exco: thank you so much for your kind attention
<hischild> J-_, i see. I'm afraid i can't help with that.
<gapagos> How can I convert a .m4v to any other video format that works for GoogleVideo??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<openuser> does anybody know any app to convert from nrg to iso??
<Loredana> nOkS i try that...but are not people
<Loredana> i dont know why
<Loredana> :(
<SaEeDIRHA> hi
<Loredana> somebody help me
<Nokia^> openuser: nrg2iso :P
<SaEeDIRHA> what is the maximum size that we can reduce the copy of ubuntu to ?
<n0kS> Loredana I see you... and there are people too....
<SaEeDIRHA> i have asus eee laptop
<SaEeDIRHA> and it has only 4 GB
<Loredana> NokS
<hic> what is the most efficient deinterlace method for mencoder tv capture?
<openuser> Nokia^: I said graphical :-p
<Loredana> ok
<SaEeDIRHA> i want to make my ubuntu as light as possible
<feaks> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SaEeDIRHA> also keepiong Gnome
<gapagos> #$%?&*() I have plenty of people counting on me to upload this file
<SaEeDIRHA> what do u recommand ?
<rubikcube> hi, is there any expose-like app available in 8.04, if I don't want to install compiz?  I couldn't find skippy any more
<gapagos> WHY can't I convert it????????????????????????? :'(
<hischild> SaEeDIRHA, it might be a bit heavy to have gnome on it. Perhaps fluxbox is more suitable?
<Nokia^> openuser: :P it's a fairly easy thing nrg2iso <nrgfile> <isofile>
<hischild> gapagos, you won't get any help this way.
<xintron> how do I edit the emerald and compiz settings?
<SaEeDIRHA> hischild: but i would like to keep Gnome , i am thinking to get rid of packages i dont need
<hic> what is the most efficient deinterlace method for mencoder tv capture?
<n0kS> SaEeDIRHA GNOME is not light :) if you want fast perfomance, try KDE (kubuntu-desktop) or XFCE (xubuntu-desktop)
<hic> lavcdeint is not bad
<hischild> n0kS, kde is also just as heavy on resources as gnome.
<freibooter> Hey, I have a hug problem with Hardy Heron. I'm experiencing abysmal hard drive performance on my PATA drive ... the SATA drives are fine however.
<luo> hi
<n0kS> hischild for me KDE is lighter that GNOME
<freibooter> The reason seems to be:
<SaEeDIRHA> what u suggest me to do then ? in order to keep Gnome or KDE
<freibooter> AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=disabled
<freibooter> according to hdparm
<n0kS> hischild I've tried all bases xfce, kde and gnome on 600MHz and the fastest was xfce
<SaEeDIRHA> n0kS: what is the maximum usgae of hard disk or your kde ?
<hischild> SaEeDIRHA, both are heavy on resources
<hischild> n0kS, ofcourse xfce is the fastest one
<freibooter> Does anyone know how to enable the WriteCache in Hardy?
<maimster> Morning all.
<freibooter> It's enabled for all the other driver, just not the one that Hardy is installed on
<SaEeDIRHA> but i am not talking about speed, i am limited in storage space
<SaEeDIRHA> my hard drive is only 4GB
<mario1978> hello! i have a problem with my webcam and amsn! the picture is only black but in ekigo it is normaly :
<b0x> rofl
<b0x> bad luck
<n0kS> SaEeDIRHA I recommend you install xubuntu-desktop (like ~400MB) that is using XFCE, is something like GNOME
<san_> 哈哈
<ghostlines> does bittorrent encryption require my peers to also enable encryption, or does the tracker handle the encryption ?
<StoneLuo2000> 哈哈，too
<gapagos> can ANYONE tell me how to convert a .m4v to .mpg, .mp4 or .avi using ANY FREAKIN OS, even WINDOWS, OS X, or UBUNTU?
<adam7> !language | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hackerpc> ciao
<n0kS> ghostlines the tracker
<hackerpc> a tutti
<hackerpc> ki parla italiano?
<adam7> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jrib> !it | hackerpc
<ubottu> hackerpc: please see above
<mysterycool> gapagos: Hello.
<gapagos> i have all 3 systems in my home and I can't find out how to convert it on ANY OS
<Nokia^> gapagos: VLC has a nice convertion wizard
<SaEeDIRHA> n0kS: does xubuntu got package manager like "apt-get" ?
<n0kS> SaEeDIRHA yes
<bazhang> !cn | san_
<ubottu> san_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Deeps> Hi, doess anyone know a way to clone a disk, other than using what appears to be a very slow process with dd?
<adam7> gapagos: try googling video converter for ubuntu or something like that
<SaEeDIRHA> n0kS: thankx alot
<n0kS> apt-get is somehow "universal" :)
<mysterycool> hapagos: This channel aims to provide help with Ubuntu. For windows or Mac OS X then you might wanna check other help resources.
<n0kS> np :)
<ghostlines> n0ks: thanks dude
<gapagos> adam7 i already googled everything
<dare> ﻿gapagos, which converter you need?
<mysterycool> gapagos: This channel aims to provide help with Ubuntu. For windows or Mac OS X then you might wanna check other help resources.
<SaEeDIRHA> hischild: thankx to you too m8
<adam7> gapagos: well, I found a lot of results when I googled video converter...
<rubikcube> gapagos: tried ffmpeg already? just a guess though
<mysterycool> Gapagos: There are quite a few free converters for Windows.
<adam7> gapagos: try ffmpeg or mencoder
<adam7> mysterycool: there are quite a few for Ubuntu too ;)
<mysterycool> adami7: Yes, I know. =]
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone noticed a huge CPU drain on resources tab of system monitor?
<gapagos> adam7 it's all spyware adware and stuff with limited trial requiring registration and my video is 37:55 it's too big for trials
<mysterycool> *adam7
<dare> is there for ubuntu something like "system restore" in windows?
<rubikcube> moin s0enke
<Saint`Dia> No dvd rippers on apt with plain repositories?
<dare> ﻿Flynsarmy, yes
<gapagos> adam7 i tried ffmpeg and it gives an error
<adam7> gapagos: I didn't run into any with adware or spyware for Ubuntu
<n0kS> Flynsarmy yes, but only with the gnome sys monitor - no problems with the xfce4-taskamanager
<Flynsarmy> n0kS: Is it a bug?
<n0kS> don't know
<mysterycool> Dare: I do not know what is system restore in windows so if you could be a bit more specific, I might be able to help you =]
<ompaul> !backups | dare
<ubottu> dare: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<legend2440> gapagos: according to this google video accepts .mp4 http://video.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=26562&topic=11462
<mysterycool> Dare: Lol, k, backing up. Ok. =]
<Deeps> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<norbi> Hello, I have a twinview display set-up.  Two of the same king LCD monitor. On one of them, the display is a bit blurry, and the edges of the windows seem like they flicker ( see some white dots from time to time).  Can anyone think of what might cause this?
<openuser> there isn't repos for acetoneiso???
<dare> ﻿mysterycool, restores to privios date if you broke your system
<lapdog> I have a laptop wth around 640MB RAM. Should I create a swap partition?
<gapagos> legend2440 yes but my file is in M4V not MP4
<vanberge> lapdog, definitely
<Nokia^> lapdog: yeah!
<mysterycool> Dare: Ok, hang on a sec please.
<vanberge> lapdog, a 1.2 GB one
<vanberge> (probably)
<vanberge> btw - does anyone know, did pidgin actually fork ??
<hmuller> lapdog: the common recommendation is 2.5 times the amount of ram
<lapdog> vanberge, all right. Thanks. I was just worried about the HDD writes.
<gapagos> adam7 what software did you use and i can't make ffmpeg work it always gives me an error i can show you the error if you want
<rubikcube> gapagos: which error does ffmpeg give?
<hmuller> lapdog: but if you have 2GB or more, it
<vanberge> lapdog, if your a windows guy, think of swap as you pagefile size
<gapagos> rubikcube it gives me Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<rubikcube> gapagos: please paste the error to rafb.net/paste or similar
<hmuller> is not normally necessary
<adam7> gapagos: google mencoder
<vanberge> lapdog, normally swap is 2 -2.5 times the size of ram
<roxahris_> ...
<mysterycool> Dare: Check in Synaptic, there are quite a few things for backup and system restoration =]
<Nokia^> lapdog: It won't use swap as long as its got more ram
<lapdog> vanberge, I am a hybrid (not a purebred :D)
<adam7> gapagos: I was using it to rip DVDs, but I'm sure you can use it to convert something to a google video format, never done it though
<vanberge> lapdog, me too - because my wife insists on keeping at least one windows install around.  :-)
<gapagos> rubikcube it also gives me [aac @ 0xb7ec39a8]libfaac doesn't support this output format!
<fde> vanberge: with what? pidgin used to be called gaim - due to legal issues - and there was a fork of gaim once called everybuddy... but pidgin hasn't been forked, no
<dare> ﻿mysterycool, ok i will look up in syn
<lapdog> Nokia^, thanks, you've answered my question.
<mysterycool> Dare: Ok =]
<ihthiolog> could someone help me ??????
<vanberge> fde, i heard there was a fork because of resizing the text area in a chat window was taken away
<Nokia^> lapdog: np
<n0kS> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<shirish> guys anybody knows stuff about fuse?
<lapdog> vanberge, I MUST keep Windows around. Half the websites here don't work with gnu/linux and I also need IE (activeX, duh!) for internet banking
<fserve> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vanberge> lapdog, i hear you... i know how it is...
<ldiamond> Im having prpoblems loading ubuntu on my USB hard drive. It hangs when loading SCSI drivers or something. It says something like "attached scsi generic sg2 type 0" and stays there.
<fserve> !ys
<ubottu> Factoid ys not found
<ihthiolog> ubuntu plus asus eee pc----->help nedeed
<fde> vanberge: ahh... seems to be actually: funpidgin http://funpidgin.sourceforge.net/
<gapagos> rubikcube it gives me Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<mysterycool> lapdog: Run windows under a virtual machine(software) =]
<gapagos> rubikcube it also gives me [aac @ 0xb7ec39a8]libfaac doesn't support this output format!
<n0kS> lapdog you have Wine in linux, so you can use your "IE" ....
<shirish> guys does anybody know how can I add a user to fuse group?
<vanberge> fde, crap...i thought i had heard that and was hoping it wasnt true
<rubikcube> gapagos: please paste the complete output to a pastebin
<vanberge> forks usually end up bad dont they
<gapagos> rubikcube how do i do that
<rubikcube> gapagos: rafb.net/paste
<ihthiolog> ubuntu plus asus eee pc----->help nedeed
<lapdog> n0kS, Wine won't work with the banking applications. They install a firewall and a tiny antivirus tool. I tried it and the install failed. :(
<hmuller> shirish: sudo adduser <user> fuse
<RandyboY> Ive installed Opera 9.50 beta 2 on Hardy. The opera plugi wrapper consumes alot of CPU all the time and will not shut down even if i shut down Opera. I have to manually kill it. Is this a knonw problem?
<rubikcube> gapagos: I don't have ffmpeg on a ubuntu system here, but maybe I can help anyway
<Deeps> ihthiolog: google for eeebuntu, might be relevant to your interests
<n0kS> lapdog well, the other is... you have VMware to freely install win on a virtual machine :)
<lapdog> Alternately I was thinking about installing just Lin and using VMware to emulate Win. I am not sure how that will go - AMD Turion ML-32 with 1.8GHz + 768 MB RAM
<rubikcube> bump... is there any expose-like app available in 8.04, if I don't want to install compiz?  I couldn't find skippy any more
<lapdog> n0kS, hmm we think alike.
<shazhiju> 有人中文否？
<Deeps> lapdog: needs moar ram to do it well
<gapagos> rubikcube heres the full error
<gapagos> http://rafb.net/p/lezJry84.html
<vanberge> is anyone using FunPidgin ??
<ldiamond> Im having prpoblems loading ubuntu on my USB hard drive. It hangs when loading SCSI drivers or something. It says something like "attached scsi generic sg2 type 0" and stays there.
<rubikcube> gapagos: also, this might (or might not) help you http://discerning.com/topics/audiovideo/video_encoding.html
<Deeps> lapdog: i've found ubuntu works significantly better virtualised than windows, so at work i have winxp installed on the system, with vmware workstation ubuntu running fullscreen.. confuses the boss sometimes ;)
<lapdog> Deeps, I agree. Will do that sometime soon.
<feaks> Sound stopped working with no apparent reasons for me. I tried a lot of stuff from the soundtroubleshooting page but nothing worked so far... aplay -l and lspci -v list my sound card, sounds not muted in alsamixer,  i even tried the --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils and reinstall with no luck... any ideas of what should i try next ?
<lapdog> Deeps, so you virtualise Lin eh?
<Deeps> yea
<mysterycool> ldiamond: not quite sure if it covers errors or troubleshooting section but you might wanna check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Deeps> lapdog: yes
<rubikcube> gapagos: what was the command line you gave it? does the same error appear if you call the output file `whatever.mp4'?
<vanberge> apparently pidgin took out not only text resizing but the minimized window blinking
<bazhang> !cn | shazhiju
<ubottu> shazhiju: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<adam7> vanberge: my minimized windows blink
<adam7> I think
<vanberge> adam7, what did you have to do to make that happen?  mine definitely does not and i cant find any way to make it blink
<lapdog> Deeps, I tunnel into my home desktop (as a server) and use X from the office. We've got a fking good internet connection here.
<vanberge> adam7, i can make the task icon blink
<lapdog> oops
<flithm> hey everyone... I dunno where else to ask this, but for some reason google.com started defaulting to google.de (when it should be .ca) for all the computers in my house.  Anyone have any idea why or how I can fix this?
<lapdog> *ducks* nasty language error.
<gapagos> rubikcube the command line i gave is: ffmpeg -i Jay08.m4v -f mp4  whatever.mpg and it gives the same error as ffmpeg -i Jay08.m4v -f mp4  whatever.mp4
<adam7> vanberge: I take that back, I think.
<zChris> winat btnx in ubuntus repos anymore?
<vanberge> adam7 - we can find out together... im digging through my options
<adam7> flithm: are you using a proxy that routes your internet connection through Germany?
<adam7> vanberge: same thing, the little orange speech bubble shows up
<Deeps> lapdog: Heh, I have dual screens, quad core and 4gb ram. oh, and an NDA. ++ i'm against the idea of using my personal resources for business needs
<ldiamond> <mysterycool>: This uses SYSLINUX, I'm using grub, I've done it a different way
<xintron> How do I run stuff from the terminal so that I still can use the terminal (just start the proccess, not monetoring it)?=
<legend2440> gapagos: if you change the extension m4v to mp4 does it play?
<mysterycool> ldiamond: Oh, sorry then, no idea. =[
<gapagos> legend2440 no the output file is empty
<fde> xintron: <command> &
<vanberge> can anyone confirm for adam7 and myself - how to make minimized chat windows flash in pidgin 2.4.1 ?
<rubikcube> gapagos: and without the "-f mp4" option?
<adam7> vanberge: yep, xchat flashes fine, pidgin doesn't, it would appear
<legend2440> gapagos: from what i've read facebook accepts m4v video files
<Token-> I just have one partition installed on hd, how can i show the GRUB while my computer is starting?
<vanberge> i guess we can ask in #pidgin
<vanberge> lol
<lapdog> Deeps, similar config here.
<xintron> ty fde
<adam7> vanberge: disabling compiz doesn't help
<n0kS> Token- installing grub :)
<Deeps> lapdog: then why bother using your home machine?
<fde> vanberge: I have the latest Pidgin in hardy, and the minimized windows blink when someone responds and the window is minimized... I also use the libnotify plugin though and with it wouldn't as there is no need.
<mysterycool> Token-: More advanced help can be probably found in #grub =]
<flithm> adam7: no, no proxy.  and if I traceroute to google.com I see it goes through montreal, new york, qwest, some random routers, then google... nothing out of the ordinary
<ldiamond> What tool can I use to check a USB disk for errors, scan it entirely to make sure its all right?
<vanberge> fde, did you have to set that up?  mine definitely does not blink
<fde> s/with/wish/
<nsb> hi
<gapagos> legend2440 it does but my video is 37:55 facebook max size is 15min
<lapdog> Deeps, when I need to download things to go home and watch it later on. MythTV so on...
<adam7> flithm: hm, sometimes when using Tor I have that problem, but that's because tor routes things through random countries :)
<IntangibleLiquid> bazhang, if I installed firestarter via apt-get, does it mean that it will run permanently as a service?
<fde> vanberge: I haven't really played with settings, I simply installed pidgin-libnotify and it pops up a tooltip stating someone said something and what they said...
<gapagos> rubikcube without -f it gives the error http://rafb.net/p/AA6tTY88.html
<MrGnu> mysterycool:That is wierd that it is doing that, pidgin was doing that when I was using gutsy, but as soon as I upgraded, the problem was resolved.  Anyone have an answer for that?
<Deeps> lapdog: ah, thats different! i thought you were using your home machine for work stuff cuz you needed a linux machine and were stuck on windows at work
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: hang on a sec
<ldiamond> What tool can I use to check a USB disk for errors, scan it entirely to make sure its all right?
<fde> vanberge: Sending URGENT window hints for someone saying something doesn't really make sense... if I cared, the window would be open, heh
<n0kS> ldiamond windows :) hehe, joke...
<mysterycool> :p
<vanberge> fde, i dont want it to open... but i would like it to blink on my panel.
<mysterycool> =]
<mysterycool> XD
<mysterycool> =]
<rubikcube> gapagos: sure you have a codec for mpeg 4 installed?
<fde> vanberge: yeah... it doesn't for me either... that would be even more annoying.
<gapagos> rubikcube yes, i can read it through mplayer
<vanberge> maybe i can see why there was a fork
<fde> vanberge: try pidgin-libnotify ... it's much better than using URGENT
<vanberge> they keep taking things away
<gapagos> both mp4 and m4v files
<ldiamond> so what can I use?
<lapdog> Deeps, my company gave me the home computer too. I bought a Toshiba laptop to act as a downloader and a webserver because it is quiet. I bought another laptop with decent specs. Now I have a nice little laptop to take to the office and flaunt it.
<MrGnu> mysterycool:  have you tried running the devices check in Gutsy?
<acidoverkill> hello
<lapdog> home comp = desktop
<MrGnu> I meant hardware check
<theunixgeek> what's the trash folder?
<mysterycool> MrGnu: Erm, excuse me, but I am a bit confused. With what are you trying to help me? :s
<theunixgeek> ~/.Trash doesn't work as in OS X
<n0kS> theunixgeek Recycled Bin....
<legend2440> gapagos: check this out http://phorolinux.com/convert-your-videos-with-winff.html
<theunixgeek> n0kS: I know what the Trash does :P
<mysterycool> MrGnu: I haven't requested any help XD =]
<rubikcube> gapagos: I'd brwose through synaptic and search for mp4 there, maybe you're missing something
<MrGnu> mysterycool: nm then sorry
<theunixgeek> n0kS: I want its directory path
<MrGnu> lol
<Starnestommy> theunixgeek: it might be ~/.local/Trash
<mysterycool> MrGnu: Lol, k, np XD =]
<fde> rubikcube: I'd suspect he either doesn't have libdaap or has the wrong version... going by the stated error... but I don't know enough to really continue helping.
<lapdog> hmm named my laptop "DeathNote". I feel all evil
<theunixgeek> Starnestommy: no
<mysterycool> Who was the guy here who needed a converter?
<fde> mysterycool: media converter? gapagos
<n0kS> mysterycool. gapagos
<mysterycool> oh k thanks =]
<mysterycool> gapagos: check out http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/01/08/ubuntu-video-converter/
<mysterycool> gapagos: It was like the first result on Google =]
<zChris> I got a problem with my MX1000, when i press the button that are above the mousewheel i generates Button press 8 AND 4
<zChris> how do i fix so it only generates 8 ?
<MrGnu> mysterycool: THat had to do with the pidgin question, but I guess that was answered for Adam 7 already lol
<J-Unit> is there any app that checks cpu temp?
<MrGnu> so many people here, you cant even blink
<MrGnu> lo
<MrGnu> lol
<mysterycool> MrGnu: Oh, lol, sorry XD =]
<mysterycool> :p
<mysterycool> =]
<n0kS> mysterycool this converter, converts between 3gp and avi ??
<ldiamond> How do I make sure my USB Hard disk is working correctly (scandisk, etc)
<fde> gapagos: http://www.winff.org/ ... the link on the site you wee given doesn't work.
<rubikcube> gapagos: hmm, or look for aac, since that seems to be the problem
<mysterycool> n0ks: it's a stupid website, it doesnt say what it converts XD
<mysterycool> fde: yes, it's winff =]
<N1N31NCHN41L5> everytime i click on a folder it opens a new one rather than moving to it - how do i get this back to opening inside itself???
<fde> mysterycool: If you click the link on the page you gave though, it says it couldn't find the web page
<xintron> How do I set so that compiz loads at startup?
<southafrikanse> Greetings. I have no sound on Ubuntu Hardy (only with headphones). I checked everything but still no sound :/
<mysterycool> fde: o_O I am still on that website :S
<daedra> how do you make Eterm have a colour to it's transparency?
<southafrikanse> xintron, if I'm not mistaken: compiz --replace
<daedra> i.e. a red filter?
<shawnr34> How can I add my own custom color pallet's system wide, so they show up in inkscape and gimp?
<nainef> heh
<xintron> southafrikanse: Will that make compiz load everytime I login?
<fde> mysterycool: the page your link says to get the program from: http://www.biggmatt.com/winff/downloads/winff-version-0.33.html
<gapagos> legend2440 winff gives me the same error in a mini terminal window as ffmpeg
<mysterycool> fde: hmm, dunoo then XD =]
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=516794 xintron see here
<fde> gapagos: guess why?
<fde> gapagos: heh... it's a frontend for ffmpeg
<southafrikanse> xintron, if you go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions just add the command I gave you. I think it works
<shawnr34> anyone?
<gapagos> fde yeah i figured it out
<norbi> I have been using a dual-boot setup with windows.  The only reason I had windows was because of games.  I have got these games working in Ubuntu therefore I don't need the dual boot setup anymore.  How hard is it to remove windows partition and dedicate it to ubuntu? Can someone point me in the right direction, thanks.
<fde> gapagos: dpkg -l libdaap* | grep ^ii
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out with fsck, I can't get it to work? I tried fsck -Vs /dev/sdb ( it says it cant find fsck.ext2 or something )
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿everytime i click on a folder it opens a new one rather than moving to it - how do i get this back to opening inside itself???
<adam7> Does GIMP have a way to batch convert images to a different format, or do I need something like imagemagik?
<gapagos> fde it gives No packages found matching libdaap*.
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, delete its partitions and convert them to ext3 perhaps?
<xintron> How can I see if my wireless networkcard is working?
<eelis_> :D
<adam7> xintron: you can see if you see networks in the wireless network icon, or run iwlist scan in a terminal
<adam7> xintron: sorry, make that sudo iwlist scan
<gapagos> WHY can't I STILL NOT convert this M4V FILE????? it Shouldn't be so complicated it's just a conversion of a file I can already read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<norbi> IntangibleLiquid, Through what method can I delete that partition? Can I use Ubuntu install disk to do that?
<gapagos> WHY
<xintron> adam7: What wireless network icon?
<gapagos> why
<gapagos> why
<southafrikanse> Any sound expert here? Need help in this subject
<FloodBot1> gapagos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rubikcube> gapagos: coudl you paste the output of ffmpeg -formats ?
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, I think you can use gparted
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out with fsck, I can't get it to work? I tried fsck -Vs /dev/sdb ( it says it cant find fsck.ext2 or something )
<adam7> xintron: if you haven't moved the desktop stuff around, it should be two computers in the top right hand corner of your screen
<adam7> !ask | southafrikanse
<ubottu> southafrikanse: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<norbi> IntangibleLiquid, thanks I will look into gparted
<xintron> ah, okej, now I get it adam7
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, it's the same as the partition editor, just a different name. you can use apt-get install gparted
<s0enke> moin rubikcube
<gapagos> rubikcube here's the paste of ffmpeg -formats
<gapagos> http://rafb.net/p/yDpfOj73.html
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu. I had it before I had to reinstall everything back but now only with headphones
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿everytime i click on a folder it opens a new one rather than moving to it - how do i get this back to opening inside itself???
<rp3_> so i upgraded my laptop to hardy, and now when I run synaptic nothing happens, any ideas?
<mysterycool> What's a program which can record my desktop but at the same time to record sound from a Mic? Thank you. =]
<edson> somebody use microfone integrated(internal) notebook hp?
<rubikcube> gapagos: can't find libfaac there...
<ldiamond> Nobody here knows how fsck works?
<_linuxftw> Hey all. I installed X but when I try to run it it says there are no screens. What should I do? (Note I only want X to work over VNC, I have no monitor attached to the computer running it)
<gapagos> rubikcube so what am i supposed to do
<adam7> ldiamond: make sure you don't need to install and fsck packages
<ldiamond> ??
<rubikcube> gapagos: try to install that (if it's not already) and see if the errors go away
<gapagos> rubikcube how
<norbi> IntangibleLiquid, Installed it, it's scanning for devices now.  Hope it works out :)
<Hammer89> is it normal for 44% of your memory to be used as cache?
<adam7> Hammer89: yes
<bachstudies> I've enabled compiz and can only see full screen video. Windowed ones just appear blank. Is there a setting I can change?
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out with fsck, I can't get it to work? I tried fsck -Vs /dev/sdb ( it says it cant find fsck.ext2 or something )
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, use it at your own risk though :)
<mshaw> Hey whats going on
<Hammer89> adam7: okay.. thanks
<adam7> bachstudies: yes, disabling compiz ;)
<bazhang> gapagos calm down
<shawnr34> How can I add my own custom color pallet's system wide, so they show up in inkscape and gimp?
<xintron> adam7: can I search for wireless networks or do I have to know the network name?
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, remember to back up important data first
<feaks> Sounds not working anymore for me, when i do a speaker-test i get : ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave. Any ideas please ?
<bachstudies> adam7: the only way?
<gapagos> rubickube i have the libfaac0 package installed
<mshaw> Does anyone here use Evolution 2.12 with Exchange support?
<adam7> bachstudies: seriously though, you can probably change the output format thing (I forget the exact name) and it'll work with compiz
<norbi> IntangibleLiquid, Don't have much to lose anyways, if it doesn't work out I'll just reinstall :)
<rubikcube> gapagos: that's strange, I'm sorry I can't help you any further then...
<_linuxftw> Wierd, I type
<adam7> xintron: the network manager applet thing doesn't allow you to scan for networks -- try sudo iwlist scan in a terminal
<gapagos> bazhang try to understand it's been over 1h30 im trying to convert a damn file here
<ldiamond> How do I run fsck on a USB HARD DRIVE?
<adam7> ldiamond: sudo fsck /dev/xda1
<gapagos> over 1h and 40 minutes ok
<gapagos> just to convert ONE FILE
<adam7> learning is fun :)
<Klej> some1 know to insert modules in metasploit ????
<Klej> some1 know to insert modules in metasploit ????
<mshaw> Learning is hard
<bachstudies> adam7: hmm, i don't quite know what you mean. I changed VLC to use XVideo and full screen is very smooth, but obviously videos inside web browsers are blank
<gapagos> with plenty of people wondering WHY i still dont have the video online
<mshaw> I am new to Ubuntu I really like it though
<_linuxftw> I type: /dev/tty0 and it tells me permission denied
<bazhang> gapagos: please understand people here are volunteers getting excited will not fix the problem faster
<gapagos> and what am i supposed to tell them
<ldiamond> no such file or directory, how do I know what device is mapped to my USB drive???
<adam7> bachstudies: ah, that might be a different problem -- I've never had much good luck with the video player in the browser
<xintron> adam7: wlan0     No scan results
<Hammer89> Klej: yeah.. but this isn;t really the place to ask :P
<mshaw> I am stuck trying to get Evolution to work with Exchange
<rp3_> so i upgraded my laptop to hardy, and now when I run synaptic nothing happens, any ideas?
<SWN> newbie question about compiling: I ran "./configure", "make", and "sudo make install" on this program I'm trying to install, and everything seemed to go smoothly. So now where is the program installed? If I do a "which <program>" it doesn't return anything. Can someone help please?
<xintron> adam7: We have a network at home
<rubikcube> gapagos: tried asking in #ffmpeg already?
<bachstudies> adam7: sorry just an example. both VLC and totem cannot play windowed videos on the desktop either
<adam7> ldiamond: I gave you xda so you wouldn't run the wrong partition -- it'll probably be sda or hda
<MTHRFCKR> does anyone here know C++
<_linuxftw> I do.
<ldiamond> but how do I know?
<adam7> MTHRFCKR: ##c++?
<lucio12345> hello
<_linuxftw> SWN: Its probably in /usr somewhere
<Starnestommy> MTHRFCKR: someone in ##c++ might
<adam7> !hi | lucio12345
<mysterycool> MTHRFCKR: Check #c++ =]
<ubottu> lucio12345: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mysterycool> :p
<mysterycool> lol lol XD :
<mysterycool> :p
<FloodBot1> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam7> bazhang: I was just wondering how his name was gonna be accepted here... :P
<mysterycool> :p lol
<mshaw> Can someone please help me with Evolution?
<daedra> I thought it would be cpp
<mysterycool> well, technically, it wasnt swearing XD =]
<adam7> xintron: sounds like your card doesn't work then.
<mysterycool> mshaw: Yes, what do u need help with? =]
<lucio12345> hi which tool can i use in ubutu to create or resize partitions?
<slipttees> iPc CPU: Athon XP 1.60GHz @ 1.60GHz [SSE/PAE/3DNOW] L2 Cache: 512K FSB: 133MHz RAM: 302.4MB/1.0GB Virtual: 0.00M/64.00M Disk: 17.13GB/32.53GB Display: Geforce Vanta GS [16 MB/XGL] 1024x768@60Hz OS: Ubuntu Linux 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Kernel: Linux Build: 2.6.24-17-386 Build Date: Thu May 1 13:57:56 PST 2008 Processes: 49 Uptime: 11:05:55 up 18:06, 3 users, load average: 0.85, 0.65, 0.56
<adam7> it was came pretty close though
<adam7> lucio12345: gparted should do it
<mysterycool> !pastebin | slipptees
<ubottu> slipptees: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<adam7> !gparted | lucio12345
<ubottu> lucio12345: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<lucio12345> thanks
<SWN> linuxftw: OK, but where? /usr is a large directory tree. Isn't there some way I can know if it installed OK, and if so, where the program installed to?
<mshaw> I am new to Ubuntu, and I am tying to use Evolution to connect to my Exchange Server
<_linuxftw> why would /dev/tty0 be permission denied? X server says it won't start because of it........
<gapagos> rubikcube $ffmpeg doesnt seem to know
<adam7> !wireless | xintron
<ubottu> xintron: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ldiamond> How can I know what device my USB Hard Drive is mapped to? (/dev/XXXX ???)
<upyr> ÂÌÑ ÓËÏËÁ ÎÁÒÏÄÁ...
<mysterycool> mshaw: Sure. Ok, where do u need help exactly? Did you connect but it doesnt seem to receive or send mail
<adam7> ldiamond: if it is mounted, you can run mount at a terminal to find out
<mysterycool> mshaw: Or you do not know how to connect at all?
<mshaw> I have googled for hrs but where I am not real familiar with Linux I am going in circles
<mshaw> It seems to connect but never pulls down any data
<adam7> ldiamond: but I'm guess that because you want to fsck it, it isn't mounted, so you can use gparted or something similar to find the names
<mysterycool> mshaw: Ok. Hang on a sec.
<bazhang> upyr: english please
<ChaosTheory_> What's the *simplest* browser that has Flash support?
<MakGyver_> some assistance if possible, from a postfix guru please
<IntangibleLiquid> ChaosTheory_, IE
<mshaw> I researched and found I need to install a Evolution-Exchange plugin, when  I try to install that it gives me an error that it needs the Evolution Development Libray
<feaks> My Desktop is randomly not loading (no icons, no wallpaper, black background, no right clic on it no nothing...). I can easily fix this by relogging or doing a gdm restart but i'm curious to know what exactly is wrong, could someone please check with me what could have not loaded properly ?
<dare> hey can someone tell me name of good backuping app with gui for makeing snapshot of system or patition? i tried few but I dont like them or they seem not working.
<MakGyver_> I have just completed (4 times to be sure) the following tutorial http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<ChaosTheory_> Is it? Can I run IE on Ubuntu?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿everytime i click on a folder it opens a new one rather than moving to it - how do i get this back to opening inside itself???
<upyr> fuck! very many people on channel
<XDS2007> well cool fuckin beans
<BoltClock> i cant get audacious to play my music... im on hardy
<adam7> !ie4linux | ChaosTheory_
<ompaul> !language
<ubottu> Factoid ie4linux not found
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vagamente> need some help for a mouse scroll that doesn't work very well
<XDS2007> i just spent a hour with ubuntu :)
<adam7> !ies4linux | ChaosTheory_
<ubottu> ChaosTheory_: ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<bazhang> !language | upyr
<ubottu> upyr: please see above
<IntangibleLiquid> !language | upyr
<XDS2007> NOT TO BAD
<ubottu> upyr: please see above
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0kS> feaks I have the same prob with xfce
<hikenboot> greetings all can anyone tell me a little about KVM I know as of kernel 2.6.20 its now in the kernel how stable is it? is there a gui for kvm? can it be built against uClibc?
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Would you say IE is the best choice? Least resource-consuming?
<MakGyver_> but I have issues, I cannot actually connect to this mail server on localhost, has anyone previously done this tutorial with success?
<ldiamond> I get "Bad Magic Number on super-block" When running fsck on my USB Hard Disk... why ???
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: nope :) something that can run natively would be better - I'd suggest Firefox, but I'm guessing you don't want that
<bazhang> XDS2007: language
<adam7> ldiamond: are you sure that that's the right partition?
<XDS2007> SRY
<mshaw> I believe I found the libray but when I try to install them I get this error Error: Dependency is not Satisfiable: evolution
<XDS2007> :-/
<BoltClock> help, i cant seem to get audacious to play my music
<feaks> n0kS:  do you have an nvidia card and use compiz ?
<XDS2007> ubuntu is pretty damn good
<adam7> mshaw: hit refresh in the package manager and try it again
<n0kS> nvidia yes, compiz no
<adam7> !language | XDS2007
<ubottu> XDS2007: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gapagos> WHY CAN'T FFMPEG CONVERT M4V FILES WHEN IT CAN DAMN IT READ EM
<ldiamond> well, I know its /dev/sdc
<hischild> !caps gapagos
<ubottu> Factoid caps gapagos not found
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: No, I don't. Neither FF nor Opera.
<ldiamond> and I run sudo fsck /dev/sdc
<hischild> !caps | gapagos
<ubottu> gapagos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<XDS2007> adam7 ty i saw it the  first time
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Something that can easily support numbered links, maybe?
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: AFAIK those are the only two that can do Flash but I might be wrong
<feaks> n0kS: ever found what could cause the problem ?
<tony55> ldiamond,why are you trying to reformat your usb hd?
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Okay, thanks. I'll do some research, then.
<ldiamond> Im not trying to reformat it.
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: good luck :)
<n0kS> feaks nope, but I'm now on gnome, and no problems
<ldiamond> Im trying to check if its working correctly. I installed Ubuntu on it, and it will not boot.
<Mr_Sonoma> A little help with a SAMBA/CUPS issue? trying to print from a windows vista machine to my linux box (kubuntu 8.04) so far i can browse printers on the windows box, and when i attempt to print a test page it shows in the "jobs" page of CUPS but goes no further. suggestions, ideas?
<BoltClock> help, i cant seem to get audacious to play my music... im on hardy
<Jckf> Why are removable disk which I do not unmount before unplugging left "mounted"?
<feaks> n0kS: well i am on gnome so that must be something else
<ldiamond> It always hangs there: "Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"
<tony55> ldiamond, oh well  did you install it via wubi or install it from livecd?
<Jckf> *disks
<n0kS> yes, could be
<ldiamond> What is wubi? I installed from the "alternate" cd.
<ldiamond> Ubuntu starts loading normally, but hangs in the middle, saying "Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"
<adam7> ldiamond: wubi lets you install from Windows -- if you use the alt. install, you didn't use Wubi
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Heh. If only there was a way to stream Flash videos through terminal. Then links2 would be enough for me. >_<
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu. I had it before I had to reinstall everything back but now only with headphones
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: now that I'm thinking about it, something like Gnash might help you?
<ldiamond> Would wubi be a better solution?
<tony55> ldia k then the prob is the usb hd doesn't get mounted til the usb port is opened
<BoltClock> can anyone help me out? :/
<N1N31NCHN41L5> does ANYONE know how to get my folders to open up what i click on inside them - like normal - instead of opening new screens fills up desktop fast and is ANNOYING
<SWN> Anybody familiar with SWScanner? When I run it, it returns an error:
<SWN> "Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22
<SWN> of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.
<Mimi> Has anyone updated to the latest kernel today? Did it give you problems?
<SWN> Some things may be broken..."
<SWN> And then it crashes. What program version is it referring to? Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> SWN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adam7> SWN: I think the iwtools program -- not sure though
<tony55> ldiamond,yes wubi would be much better choice
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: How does Gnash work?
<ldiamond> That sound very odd, why would installing Ubuntu on y a USB HDD be easier under windows than under Ubuntu..?
<ldiamond> sounds*
<n0kS> N1N31NCHN41L5 in the file manager's options you have 1 that is something like: open in new window, just uncheck it
<dare> ﻿hey can someone tell me name of good backuping app with gui for makeing snapshot of system or patition? i tried few but I dont like them or they seem not working.
<mshaw> There is no refresh option?
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Do you know about swiftfox?
<SWN> adam7: What package is iwtools a part of? I don't have "iwtools" installed.
<hume> after upgrade to Heron, OO opens my documents as "write protected" - anyone knows how to manage that?
<IntangibleLiquid> dare, you can have a look at this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/hubackup-backup-application-for-ubuntu-home-users.html
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: yeah, I've used it - I think Flash'll run in it
<N1N31NCHN41L5> n0kS:  where is this file managers options - i cant find it ANYWHERE
<pale-yaf1> hi, are you guys able to use firebug after updating to 8.4?
<tony55> ldiamond, don't install it on the usb hd
<ldiamond> Thats what I'm trying to do here
<adam7> SWN: wireless-tools
<n0kS> N1N31NCHN41L5 1 sec
<jgc84> somebody speak in spanish, i need help about ubuntu
<adac2> how can i check if there are old gutsy packages still installed?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> n0kS: Thank You
<tony55> ldiamond,yes i realize that but it won't run off a usb drive
<ldiamond> I have Ubuntu setup in a VM already, but I'm making a bootable USB ubuntu hard drive
<adam7> adac2: if you updated to Hardy, there won't be any packages that there are newer versions of in the repositories
<Mimi> !es | jgc84:
<ubottu> jgc84:: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jgc84> thank you
<ldiamond> Why wouldnt it run off a usb drive? people have done it...
<BoltClock> can anyone help? i cant get audacious to play any of my music. the playlist is fine, the files are there, but hitting play does nothing...
<hume> anyone knows about write protection in OO 2.4? I cannot edit my documents...
<Mimi> BoltClock:  do you have firefox or epiphany open?
<Alex____> guys, i have here ubuntu iso burned to dvd, but it can't boot
<Alex____> ny ideas, suggestions.,,
<n0kS> N1N31NCHN41L5 if you're using GNOME, should be here --> Edit --> Preferences --> Behavior --> Check: Always open......
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Maybe I should just give up videos. >_>
<BoltClock> Mimi: firefox
<amenado> Alex____-> do you have an existing linux?
<SWN> adam7: I have wireless-tools installed, and I checked the installed package details, and it doesn't show there is a "iwtools". Are you thinking of maybe another command?
<norbi> IntangibleLiquid, Everything worked out, had to manually edit the grub menu list because it still had the windows option during bootup.  Now if I can somehow resize this partition, gparted is not letting me do that.  I am assuming because the partition is in use.  Can you recommend another way of resizing it?  Thanks by the way :)
<Alex____> no
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Are you aware of anything that could let me do that? Play videos from terminal, given their URL?
<daedra> how do you a collection of recently modified files to another directory?
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu. I had it before I had to reinstall everything back but now only with headphones
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: no :( I usually use Firefox
<Mimi> BoltClock:  I had the same problem and cwillu helped me with it - if you close firefox and play the music, youll see it starts fine, if this is the same problem i had
<zippsterbc> ok, HELP! anyone here got VMWARE running on Feisty
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: Oh.
<tony55> ldia use wubi to install it on the usb
<amenado> Alex____-> what do you have? and what kind of iso?
<adam7> SWN: sorry, I meant that wireless-tools is iwtools
<adam7> ChaosTheory_: yeah. I'm not too helpful
<Alex____> is there any way to boot from burned dvd that can't be boot? puppy linux, anything?
<BoltClock> Mimi: i think it is something about certain apps playing sound at a given time or something. now that ive reopened firefox with audacious playing, i think firefox wont be able to play sounds until i close audacious
<Mimi> BoltClock:    after you close firefox, if you see the music will play,. ....   type   sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<dbltnk> heya
<bazhang> http://www.getfirebug.com/ pale
<N1N31NCHN41L5> n0kS:  that just opens up new bigger windows
<BoltClock> Mimi: libflashsupport is already installed
<foxhop> anyone see the issue with gui when the window in non maximized but also unstable and it bounces around the desktop.  It seems like the window is trying to stick the edges of the screen but it keeps moving all over.
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, actually I use Parted Magic. It's a livecd partioning distro. Very useful. If you are so inclined to resize the partition, have a look into this very useful distro :)
<Mimi> BoltClock:  eek
<alex-weej> anyone know a CD ripper that does as thorough a job as Exact Audio Copy on Windows?
<dbltnk> i'm impressed ... ubuntu is way more user friendly than windows could ever be =D
<Alex____> amenado: normal iso, downloaded 8.04, but burned to dvd instead of cd
<BoltClock> dbltnk: i agree 100%
<SWN> adam7: OK, I see. So if my "SWScanner" doesn't like the newer compiled version of "wlan0", is there anything I can do?
<zippsterbc> has anyone here got VMWare working on Ubuntu?
<dbltnk> took me 10 years to try it a 2nd time, but now it's nice and painless and takes only a bit of terminal usage =D
<adam7> SWN: recompile wireless-tools? apart from that, probably not.
<amenado> Alex____-> i dont know why you did such, i dont know if the eltorito boot from cdrom is same as the boot from dvd..
<RabidWeezle> how do you setup a monitor in hardy, you can't do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg anymore
<alex-weej> zippsterbc: tried kvm?
<norbi> IntangibleLiquid, Going to look into it right now, thanks for the help.
<xintron> I connect my camera, it's recognized but there are now photos showing up (there are photos on the camera), what may cause this?
<alex-weej> RabidWeezle: what needs "setting up" about a monitor?
<IntangibleLiquid> norbi, you're welcome.
<N1N31NCHN41L5> n0kS:  thats WORSE
<Alex____> is there any way i use puppy linux or such from usb, just to start ubuntu instalation then?\
<RabidWeezle> some monitors like widescreens need special sync ranges
<amenado> Rabiddog-> you can always use vim to edit xorg.conf file
<[gquit]bombadil> is there a way to restart compiz without restarting x?
<foxhop> I'm having an issue with gui.  When the window is open but not maximized, The window becomes unstable and it bounces around the desktop.  It seems like the window is trying to stick the edges of the screen but it keeps moving all over.
<IntangibleLiquid> what is the outcome of my setting UFW to default DENY?
<Mimi> [gquit]bombadil:      compiz --replace
<ldiamond> Can any1 tell me what the different is between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu? And Which is best Gnome or KDE?
<alex-weej> foxhop: please report a bug against "Compiz"
<zippsterbc> foxhop - I had the same issue, it is compiz
<Mimi> [gquit]bombadil:      compiz --replace &         (dont forget that & at the end )
<alex-weej> ldiamond: Ubuntu is the only one you want, and GNOME is the best. </bias>
<zippsterbc> go into the settings and see what you have turned on or even reset to default, it worked for me
<zippsterbc> still all the features, no bouncing
<RabidWeezle> amenado, I am kinda used to it the dpkg way, how it detects the
<BoltClock> Mimi: hold on... both work now.
<RabidWeezle> monitor
<amenado> Alex____-> you install puppy linux and with grub, then i can show you how to boot a copied ubuntu iso from hd,
<foxhop> ﻿zippsterbc is there a fix yet or just bug reports?
<ldiamond> alex, why wouldnt I want xubuntu or kubuntu?
<n0kS> N1N31NCHN41L5 I know I saw the option you're asking but I don't remember where....
<zippsterbc> just bug reports
<alex-weej> RabidWeezle: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg works fine here and has done for ages
<foxhop> ﻿zippsterbc: ok Ill try that
<tony55> ldia if you prefer a more windows like then go kubuntu
<BoltClock> Mimi: i mean, both firefox and audacious play sound now. so i guess i should have the habit of starting audacious first then firefox every time i start my computer :)
<RabidWeezle> alex, in hardy, it only does framebuffer and keyboard
<tony55> ldiamond, xubuntu uses the xcfe desktop
<Alex____> is there any guide, amenado, i don't know how long will it last, maybe you will not be here
<ldiamond> is kubuntu a ubuntu with more packages?
<alex-weej> RabidWeezle: add the -phigh option
<RabidWeezle> I did
<BoltClock> Mimi: or does this limitation mean only two at a time? cause now pidgin is the one not playing sounds...
<zippsterbc> ok is there ANYONE here who has VMWare running on Hardy
<SWN> How do I uninstall a program that I compiled manually, and installed with "./configure", "make".... etc?
<amenado> Alex____-> plenty of guide, you can google for booting from hd
<RabidWeezle> on 2 machines
<ldiamond> xcfe? im lost
<rsk> SWN: make uninstall
<Mimi> BoltClock:  Yeah, mine is random like that too... *loads youtube to test again*
<Alex____> amenado: ty
<[gquit]bombadil> Mimi: thanks
<Saint`Dia> How do I format a flash drive?
<xintron> I connect my camera, it's recognized but there are now photos showing up (there are photos on the camera), what may cause this?
<Saint`Dia> What's the dang format command in ubuntu.
<amenado> SWN thats assuming the Makefile has an uninstall target
<rambo3> Saint`Dia, mkfs*
<N1N31NCHN41L5> yea - i saw it once tonight - open in this window or open in another - well i didnt click it but i got another and 3 hours later am HATING it soooooooooooooo bad
<foxhop> ﻿zippsterbc: is it possible to export config of compiz Setting manager?
<alex-weej> RabidWeezle: ok. maybe they took it out because xorg does all autoconfigured stuff these days.
<SWN> rsk: Thanks, makes sense. :)
<tony55> ldiamond, kubuntu prob has more stuff on it cuz kde adds more things
<alex-weej> RabidWeezle: what exactly are you wanting to configure?
<n0kS> ldiamond kubuntu is using a KDE base and ubuntu is using GNOME, so is different and yes there are some new packages....
<SWN> amenado: OK, what if it doesn't, and how do I check?
<zippsterbc> I think there is... where you set it to default, you do the same export there if you want
<zippsterbc> I didn't and it worked like a charm
<n0kS> ldiamond the look is different, themes and some other things
<amenado> Saint`Dia-> you use fdisk to format to a particular type then use mkfs  to put a filesystem on it
<RabidWeezle> the sync's resolutions all that, like feisty used to do
<xgwpc> Help - I'm trying to "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" and when it boots it asks for username/password. I've tried all combinations of demo/ubuntu/user/username/ubuntuuser.... nothing seems to work.
<ldiamond> oh well, ill just install kubuntu kde4
<amenado> SWN then you have to look at the install target, and reverse the processes it did for installation
<ldiamond> ewww, 80kbps...? now thats slow...
<n0kS> ldiamond I personally don't like kde4.... I think kde (3.5) is better
<xgwpc> That was for version 8.04 from ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso by the way.
<ldiamond> Isnt there a way to download a full installation of Wubi?
<Paulie_> ok guys i am using xchat how can i see the channel members ? :D
<zippsterbc> get rid of KDE, go Gnome LOL
<alex-weej> Paulie_: bottom left
<Paulie_> aha
<n0kS> Paulie_ View --> User List
<ldiamond> well... Gnome or Kde now..?
<alex-weej> ldiamond: all the good stuff happens in GNOME
<Paulie_> is there a way to always show them ?
<alex-weej> KDE is for people who don't think they have enough options
<ldiamond> I heard kdevelop was good, but thats kde
<amenado> xgwpc-> did you try just enter ie blank and hit enter?
<xgwpc> tried blank. no good
<xintron> I connect my camera, it's recognized but there are now photos showing up (there are photos on the camera), what may cause this?
<ldiamond> Yea well, I have too many choices here
<amenado> xgwpc-> that is so add to ask you for a password
<ldiamond> I dont know if I should get Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Kubuntu KDE4, or Xubuntu
<SWN> amenado: So, I'd have to go thru manually and uninstall everything it installed? I'm not a programmer, but I'm not a total idiot with computers either. ;)
<n0kS> ldiamond .... or edubuntu ;D
<roxahris> GTFO CLONE
<ldiamond> thats not in wubi options :p
<n0kS> I was joking :)
<amenado> SWN if you say it does not have a uninstall target, then yeah you have to manually reverse the steps it did for installation
<xgwpc> I don't understand your response "that is so add to ask you for a password"
<ldiamond> yea I know lol
 * roxahris kicks clone
<tony55> ldiamond, try useing the livecd of each and decide from that
<amenado> xgwpc-> odd ..typo
<alex-weej> ldiamond: just do Ubuntu and get on with it. :P
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ANYONE  know where the open in this window option is in ubuntu
<cwillu>  ldiamond just use ubuntu for now, you can always add the packages of another one later
<amenado> !who | xgwpc
<ubottu> xgwpc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lucio12345> hi again
<ldiamond> well, I'd rather simply know the difference between each, than download 3 distros
<lucio12345> i have gparted but it's all disable
<lucio12345> d
<ldiamond> But whats Xubuntu have different?
<lucio12345> how to resize the active partition?
<alex-weej> ldiamond: it uses xfce instead of GNOME
<amenado> lucio12345-> what do you meant disabled? what happens when you do  sudo gparted in a terminal?
<alex-weej> it's like dating an anorexic
<ldiamond> thats it?
<alex-weej> yes
<ChaosTheory_> adam7: I'm using elinks and loving it. ^^
<lucio12345> i can see the disk but the menu Partition is disable
<lucio12345> d
<yodaz> hi
<ldiamond> Kubuntu (not Kubuntu KDE4) uses gnome or kde?
<tony55> ldiamond xubuntu is a lightweight desktop and uses less programs
<n0kS> ldiamond xubuntu is using XFCE base
<alex-weej> ldiamond: kde3.
<ldiamond> ohh
<yodaz> I have problem on ubuntu hardy trying to connect an amule server running on debian etch with amulecmd
<amenado> lucio12345-> active as in running one? you can not and should not fool around with the running and mounted file system
<yodaz> I have the following error : ReadPacket: packet have invalid flags 0
<xintron> what outputvideo should I use with compiz and vlc?
<lucio12345> yes
<yodaz> any idea ?
<yodaz> it worked well with gutsy
<FloodBot1> yodaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu. I had it before I had to reinstall everything back but now only with headphones
<n0kS> ldiamond Ubuntu: GNOME; Kubuntu: KDE3.5; Kubuntu KDE4: KDE4...; Xubuntu: XFCE....
<n0kS> you get it? :)
<lucio12345> so do i need to boot from another disk?
<amenado> !who | lucio12345
<ubottu> lucio12345: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<N1N31NCHN41L5> but ubuntu runs fastr /compiz on my PIII 256RAM than Xubuntu did
<VSpike> Can anyone tell me on Ubuntu server how I make bind listen on external interfaces?  It only seems to be listening on local by default
<Jezz> hi
<Jezz> can you write to a NTSF partition with linux?
<ldiamond> ahh well, wubi found my ubuntu .iso, I guess thats the fastest way then
<Jezz> out of the box?
<xgwpc> amenado -> I still don't understand your response. "that is so add to ask you for a password"
<lucio12345> yes you can write
<Paulie_> can xchat allways display the people in th channel ? like mirc ?
<Hacker007> Hi all, i am linux newbie and i hve a problem, is there any one to help?
<ldiamond> jezz, u cant read
<VSpike> Jezz: Yes
<ldiamond> i mean
<amenado> VSpike-> which apps? your own code?
<alex-weej> Paulie_: bottom left. again. :P
<ldiamond> write
<Jezz> cant read?
<ldiamond> U can only ready
<ldiamond> read*
<Jezz> not write?
<amenado> xgwpc-> that is so odd* to ask you for a password
<ldiamond> unless theres a new feature in 8.0
<n0kS> Paulie_ yes... just go View --> User List
<fiyawerx> ldiamond, yes you can with ntfs-3g
<Keitai> but isn't the 3g driver in the new cernel?
<VSpike> amenado: what you mean what client? just testing with nslookup
<Keitai> *kernel
<ldiamond> yes, but thats a package, not straight out of the box
<fiyawerx> Jezz, you can both read/write with default ubuntu now, yes
<amenado> xgwpc-> livecd dont ask for a password
<Jezz> ok :)
<VSpike> amenado: if I test on the server, it works.  If I try another box, it times out
<fiyawerx> ldiamond, its built into the kernel by default now
<ldiamond> oh really? since when? 7 ?
<ldiamond> or 8?
<bazhang> jezz you can do both by default
<Jezz> and i dont get the partitioner. i have 2 ntsf partitions now and want to create 1 for ubuntu
<Jezz> :S
<Jezz> is there a tut somewhere?
<Keitai> in 8 I think so
<amenado> VSpike-> what do you mean bind then? what is your exact command line?
<ldiamond> nice
<VSpike> amenado: I mean the dns server, bind9 .. named
<jasmuz> Hello all
<N1N31NCHN41L5> ﻿ANYONE  know where the open in this window option is in ubuntu
<Keitai> jezz: gparted is a nice partitioning program
<xgwpc> amenado -> the "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" option has asked me for u/p every single time I boot it.
<Jezz> oh ok
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, "open" ?
<ldiamond> but Partition Magic is better :p
<bazhang> jezz the partitioner will resize your windows install to make room for itself and install there
<roxahris> Hey
<n0kS> people how can I make a new partition with my ubuntu installed??? I want to install another OS
<roxahris> How do I set GNOME as the default window manager?
<Jezz> yeah i have partition magic but i cant figure it out what partitions i need for a linux install?
<amenado> VSpike-> it has a config file to listen in on all (0.0.0.0) or specific interface?  i cant remember where that is set
<Jezz> because you can only select use entire disk or manual
<bazhang> roxahris: in the login window under session
<Jezz> or i can only select*
<lonely> hallo
<roxahris> But
<ldiamond> Jezz, A ext3 partition (for linux and ur programs) and a swap partition (much like a pagefile)
<amenado> xgwpc  let me boot my 8.04 live..hang on
<Jezz> oh ok
<IntangibleLiquid> !gparted | n0kS
<ubottu> n0kS: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<roxahris> I want the login window to use GNOME
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone have any experience with fbgs?
<n0kS> roxahris on Log In (when you boot up your pc), click Options --> Sessions and then GNOME --> and later Make Default
<roxahris> I hate the KDE window
<Jezz> no root partition?
<ldiamond> Jezz, how much space do you need for linux?
<n0kS> IntangibleLiquid 10x
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx: when i click on a folder it opens up in a new folder window not in the one im currently in
<Jezz> dunno i want to dual boot it with xp
<Mick3Y2007> Hi all , can somebodyhelp me ? I has got 1.4GiB movie and I want to burn it to DVD and I want to watch it on Hifi DVD player , how I would do it ? THANK YOU ! :-)
<mshaw32> Could someone help me get Evolution to connect to my Exchange server please
<Jezz> linux for everyday use and xp for gaming
<Jezz> coz i had to reinstall xp damn viruses :(
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, edit -> preferences -> behavior tab -> always open in browser window
<ChaosTheory_> ioctl VT_GETSTATE: Invalid argument (not a linux console?)
<Dr_Link> I upgraded to 8.04, and I managed to get sound working, but for some reason, I can't seem to get sound working in Firefox. Sound plays everywhere EXCEPT in Firefox, when I'm watching videos on YouTube (which is a necessity of course ;P)... help?
<ChaosTheory_> That's what I get when I try to run fbgs.
<n0kS> fiyawerx I already told him that... and he told that isn't working
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx:  nope thats WAY worse opens in new window with full list of all other folders on left side
<VSpike> amenado: I can't find it.. and i can't google it because I have no dns :)
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, where are you getting the 'first' window from
<amenado> VSpike you can still use your /etc/resolv.conf and or /etc/hosts  yes?
<noob-africa_> hi all
<hakie> ;-)
<Mick3Y2007> know somebody solve of my problem ? :-(
<VSpike> amenado: on the server, yes
<noob-africa_> i have upgraded to hardy heron and my nvidia drivers arent working...
<jasmuz> Silly question here: I just slapped a new SATA 160 gb drive, how can i make it usable for all users?
<JParker> hmm... noob...
<rambo3> !noob
<JParker> I'm same to 640x480 screen..
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<amenado> VSpike-> which one are you having issues with?
<noob-africa_> i cant get back to the 1024 x 768 screen resolution
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx:  any one from places comp - to home icon on desktop - cdrom folder on load in
<VSpike> amenado: which one of what?
<Mick3Y2007> Hi all , can somebodyhelp me ? I has got 1.4GiB movie and I want to burn it to DVD and I want to watch it on Hifi DVD player , how I would do it ? THANK YOU ! :-)
<n0kS> Mick3Y2007 you have downloaded DivX video, so if you want to play it on DVD Player you should know if this player supports DivX playing, burning the disk is easy
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, are you using xfce or gnome?
<noob-africa_> actually, the driver for my nvidia card, GeForce 6800, isnt really working
<jasmuz> Silly question here: I just slapped a new SATA 160 gb drive, how can i make it usable for all users? I can acces it under Gnome, but it dosen't allow me to copy data into it.
<JParker> I'm Geforce 7700
<n0kS> Mick3Y2007 DivX video = the movie
<jrib> jasmuz: what filesystem?
<JParker> But not load 1024 or 1280 x 1024
<cashmoney> Mick3Y2007: lol I wouldn't ask an official place how to burn a ripped off movie
<amenado> VSpike-> which one are you having issues with? == which one you're having problem with?
<bazhang> http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox Dr_Link
<Mr_Sonoma> A little help with a SAMBA/CUPS issue? trying to print from a windows vista machine to my linux box (kubuntu 8.04) so far i can browse printers on the windows box, and when i attempt to print a test page it shows in the "jobs" page of CUPS but goes no further. suggestions, ideas?
<ChaosTheory_> Anyone know how to disable bold fonts in Xterm?
<xgwpc> amenado-> any progress?
<jasmuz> jrib, its an reiserfs.. i can click it under Gnome, but i think its being mounted as root, i am not allowed to put data into it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d0b5c834a8dcb590e6d697dab658185f&t=708907&page=2 also here Dr_Link
<n0kS> noob-africa_  JParker I had the same problem when I upgraded..... I solved it installing another time my Ubuntu 7.10 (from a CD I have) and upgrading to Ubuntu8.04
<amenado> xgwpc-> hang on, i choosed the wrong one, still booting
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx:  gnome
<VSpike> amenado: I'm not sure which things you are referring to.. which version of bind?
<mshaw32> Evolution and Exchange help please
<cashmoney> I want a preconfigured e-mail/web/mysql server like ubuntu dide with the newer server release
<amenado> xgwpc it boot right into a desktop, thats a hardy 8.04
<cashmoney> with "LAMP"
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, Not too sure then, when I open a folder on the desktop, it opens in the "explorer-like" view with the list of locations on the side, which then any other folder i click open in the same window
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx:  i do have xfce downloaded also - so i can start a xfce session but gnome runs faster on this old pc
<noob-africa_> n0kS: but i upgraded online, from 7.10 to 8.04... i didnt upgrade from LiveCD of 8.04
<cashmoney> xfce would run faster than gnome.. that' sfor sure
<amenado> VSpike-> is it the client you are having problem or is it the bind server?
<jasmuz> jrib, any idea?
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, when you open the first window, go to help and about
<fiyawerx> is it running thunar or gnome
<n0kS> noob-africa_ me neither, I only installed the 7.10 from the CD, later I upgraded online like yo
<jrib> !permissions > jasmuz (read the private message from ubotu)
<n0kS> you*
<fiyawerx> i mean thunar or nautilus
<noob-africa_> n0kS: do u think i should run dpkg -configure -a ?
<jasmuz> jrib, Dankon!
<xgwpc> amenado -> i d/led "ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso" , burned it to cd and booted. goes right to u/p screen
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx: thank u thunar - i got it now all of a sudden for some reason
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu. I had it before I had to reinstall everything back but now only with headphones
<fiyawerx> yeah looks like x's explorer is taking over
<jrib> jasmuz: set permissions on it (ie where you mounted it to) as you would any other file on your system (using chmod/chown as ubottu's link expands on)
<n0kS> noob-africa_ try it, I don't know if it will works
<xgwpc> amenado -> I checked the MD5 and it matched
<amenado> xgwpc I dont know what you got, on mine it boot right into a desktop, thats a hardy 8.04 ..thats the purpose of live, no user/password needed to try
<noob-africa_> n0kS: strange... sudo doesnt work... it doesnt prompt me for the password
<noob-africa_> will be back
<VSpike> amenado: the server ... i tried different client machines, some windows and some unix
<jasmuz> jrib,  the issue is.. i havent created a mount point, i did so a while ago.. but failed miserably as it would not load properly.. before it used to be so easy now fstab has UID
<SliderMan> hello all, I need help configuring my vid card (ProSavageDDR) hardy 8.04
<xgwpc> amenado -> I've done other versions of ubuntu (from 5+) and never had this problem.
<VSpike> amenado: the server will answer queries on local interface only, i.e. from a shell on the server itself.  but other clients on the lan don't get responses
<jrib> jasmuz: ok, which part aren't you sure about?  how to get the uuid?
<mshaw32> Does anyone know how to get Evolution to connect to Exchange???
<amenado> VSpike-> isnt there a config file to where and which interface it should bind to? am pretty sure it has a config file like that
<n0kS> mshaw32 what is Exchange?
<mshaw32> Seriously?
<VSpike> amenado: I've looked in the config files and can't see any likely entry
<jasmuz> jrib, getting the uuid, adding it to fstab properly so it can be mounted to all users at boot
<VSpike> amenado: also, the man pages don't mention it
<n0kS> if I asked I don't know :)
<southafrikanse> I have no sound on Ubuntu. I had it before I had to reinstall everything back but now only with headphones
<amenado> xgwpc am not sure what you got..why it even asked for a user /password dont make sense to me
<VSpike> amenado: netstat -l shows listening sockets too, which is odd
<SliderMan> allso I tried the auto detect script but it crashed my system and  I had to recover the backup using the recovery option through gnome
<mshaw32> Oh Sorry I thought you were just giving me a hard time cuz I am new here
<amenado> VSpike  let me google for some hints..
<mshaw32> It is Microsoft Exchange
<SliderMan> through grub*
<mshaw32> It is an Email Server
<acp_> hi how can i open my port 22 in 8.04 for external connection? I have no firewall or iptables if im in my local network I could ssh but when im in remote i got this error "there are no services available on that port"
<jrib> jasmuz: 'sudo blkid' will give you the uuid.  It's the same as without the uuid except you write "UUID=long_string_of_random_stuff" instea of "/dev/sda1"
<xgwpc> amenado -> tks for trying. I guess I'll wait for 8.10 IBIS in 6 months
<Jezz`> so wubi is the same as install it under live session?
<Jezz`> or is it diffirent?
<LinuxRev1> Hi mates
<mshaw32> I am a Senior Network Admin, but all in Windows
<dhq> hello guys ... i just installed kubuntu 8.04 but the problem is it uses vesa drivers when i install the propariety drivers i get the white screen of death
<mshaw32> I am very intrigued by linux, and really like Ubuntu
<LinuxRev1> please help me about my graphic card
<n0kS> mshaw32 well, I have no problems using Evolution connecting to gmail....
<SliderMan> same here
<Jezz`> how does linux mint compare to ubuntu 8.04?
<VSpike> amenado: hold on, may have spotted the prob
<amenado> xgwpc-> good luck my friend, sorry it did not work out for you
<cashmoney> Hey guys, I keep getting a perl warning, and I was wondering if someone can help me out
<mshaw32> I saw that it comes with Evolution, so I tried to get it to connect to my Exchange server, and it appears to connect, but will not download any data
<cashmoney> perl: warning: Falling back to standard locale"
<LinuxRev1> :-( help needed
<tARrAScH> !help linuxrev1
<amenado> VSpike      Configures global options  listen-on [ port ip_port ] { address_match_list }; ]
<ubottu> Factoid help linuxrev1 not found
<cashmoney> do i have to set it up?
<jasmuz> jrib, and then just follow the usual mount mount point direction and file system attributes ?
<LinuxRev1> tARrAScH: hi
<jrib> jasmuz: yes
<tARrAScH> linuxrev1 ,anyway, say ut problem :p, not that you haave a problem ^^
<jrib> jasmuz: feel free to paste the line here if you aren't sure it's okay
<LinuxRev1> listen
<tARrAScH> LinuxRev1: Ok
<mshaw32> I believe I need the Exchange connector, but when trying to install I get the error missing Evolution Development Libraries
<LinuxRev1> I have redeoan 9250
<Konam> hi
<jasmuz> jrib, thanks,. be back in a jiffy
<LinuxRev1> it was working well
<Konam> why isn't iceweasel the web browser in the repositories?
<LinuxRev1> until I installed:
<cashmoney> LC_ALL is unset.. where would I set it up?
<VSpike> amenado: ok.. turned out to be a stupid error :) thanks for the help
<LinuxRev1> fglrx-control
<VSpike> amenado: just mistyped the dns server in the dhcp.conf file, and have two similar subnets so didn't spot the mistake right away
<amenado> VSpike-> you just need a cup of joe, too early in the morning still..:P
<tARrAScH> LinuxRev1: so, what's the symptom?
<rambo3> mshanks, evolution-dev
<VSpike> amenado: heh it's 6pm here so i have no excuse!
<rambo3> mshaw32, evolution-dev
<LinuxRev1> when I install it
<SliderMan> hello all, I need help configuring my graphics card its ProSavageDDR in  hardy 8.04, I have tried the auto config` script, but it crashed my system, and I had to recover the xorg.conf backup through the grub recovery option.
<LinuxRev1> and reboot
<amenado> VSpike-> ahh okay..good luck my friend
<VSpike> amenado: on the machine running dns server, should i set its own resolv.conf to point to localhost?
<n0kS> how can I make a partition with GParted? I'm unable to click in New... :\
<LinuxRev1> Ubuntu siad your VGA not detected
<LinuxRev1> and now I have 800*650 :(
<mshaw32> Rambo, when I try to install the evolution-dev for i386 systems I get this error
<LinuxRev1> how to reinstall my VGA?
<LinuxRev1> ATI radeon 9250 pro
<SliderMan> linuxrevl i have 800*600 stop crying lmao
<LinuxRev1> I just removed fglrx-control
<amenado> VSpike-> for one dns server perhaps and the second to the ISP
<cashmoney> omg this thing isn't working
<n0kS> LinuxRev1 VGA is your videocard type, you cannot reinstall it :)
<cashmoney> I fixed the little error
<LinuxRev1> SliderMan: man I have 1024
<tARrAScH> LinuxRev1: just a shoot in the dirt.... try 'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart'
<cashmoney> but now dovecot-common won't install
<arek123_> Hi. Can someone tell me how to forward ports?
<mshaw32> Error: Dependency not satisfiable: evolution
<SliderMan> linuxrevl why dont you download the CCC software from ati`s site?
<Keitai> arek: you may use ssh to forward ports
<amenado> VSpike-> it allows for up to three servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<LinuxRev1> ﻿'sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart' this?
<arek123_> ssh how?
<SliderMan> LinuxRevl if you have 1024 your drivers are fine.
<cashmoney> "/etc/init.d/dovcot: line 37: /lib/init/vars/sh: No such file or directory"
<Keitai> in which way do you want to forward ports?
<mshaw32> Rambo any thoughs how to get past that error?
<N1N31NCHN41L5> fiyawerx:  THANK YOU
<rambo3> mshaw32, can you try aptiutde in terminal : sudo aptitude install evolution-dev
<hwilde> when I apt-get install openssh-server from the livecd, where does it actually install to ?
<VSpike> amenado: cool.. thanks
<SliderMan> =(
<tARrAScH> LinuxRev1: wait one sec... What exact symptom problem do you have?
<mshaw32> umm...
<amenado> cashmoney-> I assume what it tells you is correct? it does not have a /lib/init/vars/sh  existing?
<mshaw32> Not great with linux
<mshaw32> So just open a terminal and type that?
<VSpike> another question - I changed the hostname in /etc/hostname, and now I find that when I try to use sudo it says "sudo: unable to resolve host server2"
<tARrAScH> oooops, I think I mixed up the commands :p
<cashmoney> amenado, that's correct, it's not there
<SliderMan> hello all, I need help configuring my graphics card its ProSavageDDR in  hardy 8.04, I have tried the auto config` script, but it crashed my system, and I had to recover the xorg.conf backup through the grub recovery option. can someone help me reconfig it, please?
<hwilde> VSpike, fix /etc/hosts
<rambo3> mshaw32, yeah you type: sudo aptitude install evolution-dev
<fiyawerx> N1N31NCHN41L5, no problem
<amenado> VSpike-> you're welcome, just do not forget those lil thing about a period a the end of the domain  i think that was a gotcha
<Keitai> I mean do you want to forward a local port onto a remote server or the other way around?
<arek123_> Keitai: I need to forward ports 6112-6119 for playing game via battle net.
<cashmoney> so how would I fix it?
<SliderMan> isnt battle.net is for windows
<SliderMan> ?
<arek123_> i have wine
<cashmoney> SliderMan: it's for directx
<cashmoney> used under windows, correct
<amenado> VSpike both  /etc/hosts  and /etc/hostname has to have your hostname entries
<Keitai> oh you mean port forwarding as in "forwarding ports from my router" eh?
<cashmoney> Keitai: no.. from one network card, to the next
<SliderMan> cashmoney isnt it the same? since directx is for windows?
<SliderMan> lmao.
<cashmoney> SliderMan: lolol.. no
<tARrAScH> poor LinuxRev1... I told him the wrong  command :-/
<amenado> !who | Keitai
<SliderMan> crashmoney how come?
<ubottu> Keitai: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<arek123_> i think i need forwarding ports from router
<SliderMan> tarrasch he will come back Oo
<cashmoney> arek123_: you trying to setup a dmz? or just a single port forward?
<rambo3> !universe > mshaw32
<Keitai> cash: @_@
<arek123_> i don't know what is a dmz.
<Keitai> ubottu: lool
<hwilde> arek123_, why do you think you need to forward ports ?
<jasmuz> jrib, how about this # /dev/sdb1
<jasmuz> UUID=13cc11b8-614b-44db-8d75-719681665674 /mnt/vault	reiserfs	defaults	0	1
<tARrAScH> SliderMan: anyway :p... if he comes, I meant to paste him this command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' mixed them up, anyway g2g
<Prose> anyhow care to explain if there is a way ssh server can drop requests from an IP who go the password wrong more than x number of times ?
<Keitai> ubottu: ^^ 'll try to do it that way
<arek123_> hwilde: because i want to play with my friend
<VSpike> amenado, hwilde : thanks .. that fixed it
<bergquist> Prose: denyhosts or something like that
<SliderMan> btw, tarasch, I have the same problem and i tried that reconfigure script but it crashed my system!
<rambo3> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ldiamond> Can any1 help me out? I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a USB HARD DRIVE. I tried many ways, they all failed! I need GRUB (Or any bootloader that supports dos, win, lin, others) installed on the USB HARD DRIVE.
<jrib> jasmuz: now you need <options> <dump> and <pass> like the other lines
<jrib> jasmuz: and <filesystem> first
<Keitai> arek123_: if I get this right it has to be done in your router settings page
<jasmuz> jrib, its already stated on my fstab file
<RC> can i use k3b with gnome? tnaks
<RC> tanks
<Benjamin_L> Hi, can someone tell me why we don't have an intrepid forum on ubuntuforums.org?
<hwilde> Prose,   man sshd_config           /MaxAuthTries
<Keitai> arek123_: there you can enable port forwarding to your local PC
<jasmuz> RC, yes you can sudo aptitude install k3b -y
<jrib> jasmuz: ah, never mind I see that you lost spaces when you pasted.  Looks fine, just make sure you create /mnt/vault, then save the file and run 'sudo mount -a'
<jasmuz> Done!
<tony55> ldia you sure it's grub is the windows the first choice in boot menu
<arek123_> Keitai: But i need static ip too, i think...
<RC> great, thanks jasmuz
<n0kS> can someone help me with making a new partition?
<Prose> hwilde: yeah you see I tried that... but it just didn't work !
<tony55> ldiamond, won't let me send message cuxz i not a registered user
<ldiamond> tony, windows is the first choice yes
<ldiamond> tony, you can register to nickserv
<hwilde> Prose, you put MaxAuthTries in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and then restarted the ssh daemon ?
<Keitai> arek123_: usually router also take host names
<Prose> hwilde: I set it to  MaxAuthTries 4  and unsuccessfully put in a wrong password 5 times and nothing happened :(
<tony55> ldia then that is the boot manager from windows not grub
<tariq86> Hi
<bazhang> !register | tony55
<ubottu> tony55: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<jasmuz> jrib, mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/13cc11b8-614b-44db-8d75-719681665674 does not exist
<hwilde> Prose,  did you restart the sshd?   sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<ldiamond> tony55
<arek123_> Keitai: i try to forward ports on router settings
<Benjamin_L> anyone using intrepid here and having a booting system? ^^
<ldiamond> type /ns help
<hwilde> !intrepid | Benjamin_L
<ubottu> Benjamin_L: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<bazhang> !ot | Benjamin_L
<ubottu> Benjamin_L: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Prose> hwilde: did that.. will do it again.. just in case
<tony55> ldia wubi sets it up like that
<ldiamond> ok but it says grub error 17
<tariq86> hi guys, on the same note I am having a booting problem as well, I'll wait till everyone elses question is answered before I ask
<jrib> jasmuz: I'll be right back, check that the uuid was copied correctly
<ldiamond> so I doubt its windows bootloader
<hydrogen> Benjamin_L: wait... do you mean to tell me if you upgrade way too early your system might break??
<hydrogen> THIS IS BREAKING NEWS
<tony55> ldia restart and choose ubuntu see if it loads from usb for ya
<hwilde> !fixgrub | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Benjamin_L> I wonder why the ubuntu community is getting this dumb, sry, I'm just looking for a way to fix my system as I did with every development version
<ldiamond> tony, what I'm trying to do here is have the USB hard drive boot on any computer
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, use the stable version.
<hwilde> !attitude | Benjamin_L
<ubottu> Benjamin_L: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sCOTTo> hey guys - whats a good program to use to span 10gb over DVDs ? it is already tar.gz
<ldiamond> therefore I need a bootloader on the USB hard drive
<bazhang> Benjamin_L: this is not the channel for that go to #ubuntu+1
<tony55> ldiamond, oh hmmm then it prob can't d it since usb port has not been opened at bootup or boot menu
<Prose> hwilde: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart  doesnt work by itself... but   sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart    does
<hydrogen> Benjamin_L: we've never been able to fix untelligence :/
<Benjamin_L> hwilde: yeah, omg, when there's no forum, where should i look
<Benjamin_L> hydrogen:
<Benjamin_L> ?ß
<ldiamond> well, my PC supports booting from USB devices
<hwilde> Benjamin_L, /join #ubuntu+1
<igoogg> when i tried to set up dual monitors with nVidia 7600GS, nvidia-xconfig won't work. (ubuntu 8.04). should i modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf? if so, where can i get the guideline for doing it?
<Benjamin_L> bazhang: thanks
<hwilde> !dualhead | igoogg
<ubottu> igoogg: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<hwilde> !nvidia | igoogg
<bergquist> sCOTTo: you can use split
<ubottu> igoogg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fiyawerx> Benjamin_L, generally, looking for a way to fix something isn't a bad idea _before_ coming in and asking and insulting everyone
<sCOTTo> is it cmd line or gui ?
<sCOTTo> bergquist: is it cmd line or gui ?
<bergquist> sCOTTo: cmd line
<Prose> hwilde: after inputing sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart (so thats ssh instead of sshd), I hapily get            * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<sCOTTo> ok thanks
<Benjamin_L> fiyawerx: how did I insult someone?
<Benjamin_L> wasn't my intention
<fiyawerx> Benjamin_L, Benjamin_L> I wonder why the ubuntu community is getting this dumb
<tony55> ldiamond, hmm might still be that linux has not opened the usb port
<ldiamond> Is any1 here able to help me out? I'm trying to setup a USB Hard drive (with ubuntu) that would be bootable on any computer (that supports usb booting).
<bazhang> guys calm down
<Benjamin_L> fiyawerx: well look at what was said to me only because i asked a question
<ldiamond> well, at that point linux isnt started
<Benjamin_L> fiyawerx: I was here since warty and never experienced something like that
<hwilde> Prose, ok yeah that is always confusing.  so now it should do 4 login attempts right ?
<yusuo> hi does anyone know of a program for ubuntu that resembles microsoft sam
<Prose> hwilde: exactly
<Prose> hwilde: wanna try and be denied ? :P
<_tariq86> Hi all, My problem:
<_tariq86> I installed Ubuntu in Windows mode (at the moment windows is my main OS), but when I boot I get the error File not found /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root=uuid ...
<_tariq86> can anyone help me troubleshoot ?
<sCOTTo> bergquist: is there a gui version ?
<cwillu> Benjamin_L, """I wonder why the ubuntu community is getting this dumb,"""?
<hwilde> Prose, ok what ip
<cwillu> you felt the need to say sorry at the same time
<Prose> hwilde: 70.83.115.5
<hwilde> cwillu, don't encourage the situation...
<sledgeas> hello
<Prose> hwilde: port 1001
<hwilde> Prose,  you should be able to tail -f /var/log/messages   I think
<sledgeas> do ATI Radeon X1300 guys have AIGLX out of the box with Hardy Heron?
<hwilde> Prose, one of the logs in /var/log shows you the attempts
<yusuo> so anyone know of a program like microsoft sam
 * HardyHeron8 im short some flash plugins in HH-8  any ideas
<tony55> ldiamond,does the livecd allow you to choose the usb hd for the ubuntu install
<hwilde> !flash | HardyHeron8
<ubottu> HardyHeron8: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Prose> hwilde: I will go look at my logs ..
<HardyHeron8> ty
<ldiamond> tony yes, but it does not work
<Prose> hwilde: is "tail" a command ?
<fiyawerx> Prose, yes
<jasmuz> jrib, the blkid reports that UUID, what then?
<sledgeas> Prose: yes
<Goch> hello
<fiyawerx> Prose, tail -x to see farther up, like tail -100 file.foo
<hwilde> Prose,   tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<hwilde> Prose, and, it let me try to login three times then rejected
<fiyawerx> ls
<fiyawerx> oops
<Prose> hwilde: so it .. worked ???
<hwilde> Prose, well... did you put in 4 or 3?  because it asked 3 times
<hwilde> Prose,  you should see stuff in /var/log/auth.log like this:    May  4 11:06:44 localhost sshd[5911]: (pam_unix) session opened for user hwilde
<_tariq86> ok will be back after hunting around the forums a little more
<_tariq86> see ya
<Prose> hwilde: I set it to 4.. but if it gets to 3, it's not that bad either
<arek123_> Keitai: I forwarded ports on my router, both tcp and udp. My friend still can't join to my game.
<tony55> ldiamond, maybe you need to set usb hd as first bootable drive? thou that prob screw up you being able to boot windows???
<Goch> miki
<hwilde> !usb | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Benjamin_L> So now on to asking my question again, did anyone find a way to fix this kinit problem yet or do we have to wait for an update?
<Prose> hwilde: yeah I do see your connection being rejected ! way cool !
<hwilde> Prose, ok
<powerking> Hey all, I'm having problems with my num pad...Ubuntu doesnt seem to be listening to num lock. No matter what I do I get the left, right, up, down, home, page up, page down, end, ect functions of those keys...any tips on how to make numlock work?
<stefano_>  	/msg OvF|Area120 XDCC SEND #2
<hwilde> Prose, you should see three attempts then the reject
<stefano_> salve a tutti
<hydrogen> Benjamin_L: you got pointed to the other channel because its off topic for here
<blobspy> ciao
<drivetrax> power,  is the numlock key pressed?
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone tell me if there is a cairo channel please? i still havent worked how to do defined search on irssi :(
<Benjamin_L> hydrogen: oh sry thought i was talking there
<powerking> yes, the key's position is irrelivant to what it does
<szx0> Has anyone here used "Zoneminder" or "xawtv" before?
<blobspy> italian ubuntu channel??
<legend2440> powerking: try shift+num lock
<tony55> ldiamond, error likely cuz it can't open usb drive to get to /boot
<drivetrax> powerking,  then You mite has tha wrong keyboard config
<Prose> hwilde: does it looks something like this  pam_unix(ssh:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=71.16.69.162 ?
<powerking> drivetrax: tips on how to fix it?
<Keitai> arek123_: hm run the game and open a network game then do a netstat -tln and see if those ports are open
<legend2440> powerking: try shift+num lock
<drivetrax> powerking,  all your other keys work fine?
<powerking> yes all the other keys work fine
<powerking> legend2440: no effect
<kpzani> hi all, ubuntu newbie here.  struggling with the nvidia drivers on hardy heron server.  looking for a quick install guide or something like it.
<drivetrax> what language?
<NetersLandreau> i just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 and lost my EVDO card.. can anyone point to docs that can help me recover this?
<exco> can I is ifconfig to set a gateway?
<bazhang> !it | blobspy
<ubottu> blobspy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<powerking> drivetrax: english
<Keitai> arek123_: oh and do you have a firewall like firestarter installed on your linux?
<drivetrax> ohhh.. ok
<powerking> drivetrax: its probably using a laptop keyboard config, instead of a desktop one....most laptops dont have a num pad
<pisecx> hi. I have installed 8.04 and have a question. my program uses files from ntfs hard disc, and it's started on startup. but now I have problems with it. when operation system is started, this application doesn't see this hard disk before I will click this disc in "Places" menu.
<drivetrax> powerking,  pc104.. pc105 error ever splash?
<LockeVendetta> hi, does anyone knows where i can put my doubts about ubuntu on ps3? here or is another channel for that?
<kazim59> What can be wrong if sudo doesn't work?
<powerking> drivetrax: you mean at boot? I think I've had it once....
<jasmuz> jrib, the blkid reports that UUID, what then?
<kazim59> sudo cat somefile returns to prompt, similary sudo vim etc. sudo -s won't give a root shell.
<drivetrax> powerking,  read your xorg.conf
<kazim59> But the commands don't complain, either
<kpzani> i have installed the driver using add/remove software, run nvidia-xconfig, and rebooted but X doesnt work.  and i cannot get the driver to apear in the "Hardware Drivers" gui thing
<drivetrax> powerking,  - could be reset X
<noob-africa_> hi folks am back
<arek123_> Keitai: yes i have
<pisecx> I mean is it possible to automatically mount local ntfs disks, like it was done in 7.10?
<jasmuz> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/13cc11b8-614b-44db-8d75-719681665674 does not exist, can anyone help
<Keitai> arek123_ then you have to allow the traffic
<powerking> drivetrax: I've tried rebooting; no effect
<hwilde> Prose, yeah thats my ip
<kpzani> trying a simpler question.  should lsmod show the nvidia driver if i have it loaded correctly?
<noob-africa_> can anyone please help... am having problems with my nvidia geforce 6800 card... i recently upgraded to hardy heron
<polete> any person speak spanish please  i have a problem when i like install   gnome please can you help me?
<Mimi> !es | polete:
<ubottu> polete:: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bennyf11> can any1 tell me how to completeley remove/reinstall mysql, including databases, users etc??
<jasmuz> polete.. te ayudaré mandame un mensaje
<noob-africa_> my display is stuck at 800x600 display... not the previous one of 1024x786
<arek123_> Keitai: i don't know how i try do something...
<polete> ok
<drivetrax> powerking,  I will try to track on it
<noob-africa_> the nvidia driver isnt being registered
<kpzani> noob-africa: I also have a nvidia problem, how far have you got
<ChaosTheory_> What is Xterm's default font's name?
<noob-africa_> kpzani: not fart
<noob-africa_> oops
<noob-africa_> not far
<Keitai> arek123_ open firestarter and go the last page
<ChaosTheory_> I think its nice and I want it on my other terminal emulators.
<tony55> noob-africa_,did you try installing the nvidia driver from add/remove
<noob-africa_> tony55: add/remove? how?
<LockeVendetta> hi, does anyone knows where i can put my doubts about ubuntu on ps3? here or is another channel for that?
<drivetrax> powerking,  -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<kpzani> noob-africa: side question are you using desktop or server
<jasmuz> polete, answer
<arek123_> Keitai: what now?
<Keitai> arek123_: my text is localized so I can't tell you how exactly this page is labeled but it should be something like network rules
<noob-africa_> desktop
<bennyf11> Hey is it possible to completely reinstall the whole mysql database, databases, users and all??
<tony55> noob-africa_,appilcations menu add/remove programs
<Keitai> arek123_: in the lowest box right-click and say "add rule"
<legend2440> powerking: go to system.preferences>keyboard>layouts>layout options>misc compatibility options try clicking default numeric keypad keys  and/or shift with numeric keypad works as in ms windows
<arek123_> Keitai: ok
<noob-africa_> opened add/remove and searched for nvidia... nada!
<Keitai> arek123_: then you can specify the port range
<ChaosTheory_> Or is it specific to xterm?
<powerking> legend2440: your fix appears to have worked :) (I tried it a couple more times with both shift keys :) )Thanks
<Goch> GUCK
<arek123_> Keitai:is it forwarding?
<legend2440> powerking: yw
<tony55> noob-africa_,in the add/remove set it to all available programs then do a search
<scunizi> noob-africa_, open synaptic and do the same.. System/Administratin/synaptic
<hwilde> !nvidia | noob-africa_
<ubottu> noob-africa_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Keitai> arek123_: no, that's not "forwarding". you only allow traffic to that port on your local PC
<drivetrax> powerking,  what worked?
<kpzani> gotta go, i'll try again later.  if anyone is feeling knowledgable and frisky, perhaps they could update the binary driver howto for hardy heron.
<biabia> what would be a good amount to partition for ubuntu swap on a athlon64 with 4gb ram
<roxahris> Don't mind me
<roxandSLEEP> going to bed
<Guney1> Selam
<Guney1> Selam
<jasmuz> biabia, there is no GOOD and STANDARD amount, it all depends on your workload is the machine a server or just a desktop?
<Keitai> arek123_: when you open a new network game, local ports will be opened to which your friend can connect to. but because your router has the real IP you have to tell him that your PC behind it may receive those ports,that is the actual "port forwarding"
<prahal> hi I am looking after timevault source code though cannot seem to find it in launchpad . Does someone knows where to find it ?
<drivetrax> hello Guney1
<biabia> jasmuz: desktop, not extreme workload
<scunizi> biabia.. 1gig max..
<bubu_> hello
<jasmuz> biabia, anything from 500 mb to 1 gb should be more than enough.. 4 gigs in ram replaces the need for much swap
<grandeluse> .net
<biabia> jasmuz and scunizi thanks muchly
<jrib> jasmuz: what uuid's are listed in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone tell me if there is a cairo channel please? i still havent worked how to do defined search on irssi :(
<NetersLandreau> i upgraded to 8.04 and now am unable to get use wlassistant.. error is i cannot connect to the X server.. this is from a root shell.. the same is for any apps
<jasmuz> Im trying to add a SATA 160gb drive to the machine, so it will automount, i get the UUID put it in fstab, when doing mount -a it says the device dosent exist, ideas?
<jrib> jasmuz: just do 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/'
<jasmuz> jrib, the device is not listed there..
<jasmuz> jrib, but it is listed under the other command you gave me plus under vol_id
<tony55> Baby_Shambl3s,did you try doing a google search??
<jrib> jasmuz: what other command?
<jasmuz> jrib, blkid
<jrib> jasmuz: oh.  Is it listed when you do 'sudo fdisk -l'?  What's the device name?
<tony55> jasmuz,did you format it after installing it in your computer??
<Keitai> arek123_: still no luck?
<xxnzi> sky hacking?
<jasmuz> tony55, its formated as an reiserfs with Gparted
<arek123_> Keitai: i will check it in 2 mins
<Keitai> arek123_: kk^^
<jasmuz> jrib, yes its listed under fdisk -l
<jrib> jasmuz: as?
<tony55> jasmuz, what bout reformating it to ext3?
<jasmuz> jrib, /dev/sdb1               1       19457   156288321   83  Linux
<luca> Hi, I have a problem with ubuntu 8.04 and evolution-data-server. This package send the cpu to the 100% of use.....
<jrib> jasmuz: so if you replace the UUID=blah stuff, with /dev/sdb1, that works?
<jasmuz> tony55, the issue isnt regarding the formatting of the filesystem it just wont be loaded under mount -a
<luca> someone knows a solution?
<jasmuz> jrib, remember that fstab dosent work in the old way anymore
<CShadowRun> Did the splash screen issue get fixed?
<matthias_N> hi, how can i get archive manage rto extract rar files ???
<stbain> luca: any error messages? Also, did you ask in #evolution?
<noob-africa__> hi... i am back... can someone please disconnect users noob-africa and noob-africa_ so that i can change my nick and identify?
<luca> i don't use evolution
<stbain> !restricted matthias_N
<ubottu> stbain: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> jasmuz: are you sure?  it did in gutsy
<jasmuz> matthias_N, sudo aptitude install unrar -y
<stbain> errr... something like that
<luca> but sometimes i find a process called evolution-data-server that use all the cpu
<fiyawerx> noob-africa_, if you have them registered, you can ghost them off, if not you'll have to wait until they disconnect
<sadiel> Hello there. Running Hardy Heron. I can get sound when playing armagetron advanced. Sound is all right in everything else. Any hint?
<jasmuz> jrib, absolutely sure.. i could show you all i have done with images.. i dont understand what is wrong here.
<sadiel> I got an integrated intel sound chip
<matthias_N> jasmus will that install another archive manager ?
<Kezote> buenos dias ..?
<luca> for me it's a bug
<stbain> luca: kill it then. If you're not using Evolution, I'm going to guess you probably don't need the data server
<jrib> jasmuz: it works fine, I just remounted a partition that wayf
<matthias_N> stbain:  restricted ???
<stbain> matthias_N: yes
<jasmuz> Kezote, buenos dias.. this is a english channel if you have a question please pm me or go to #ubuntu-es
<adub> I am searching a usb drive inside of nautilus for *.jpg to find all jpg images on the drive...i know there is jpg images on the drive but nothign shows up i do find / -name *.jpg they show up???
<Kezote> does anyone know !!!!!where can i down load the old version of ubuntu!  7.10
<Tatster> Hi all. Got a strange problem, once I login with any user account on my 8.04 machine - if I move the mouse the speaker icon appears in the middle of the screen and then the main menu does not work anymore - left click or right click.
<matthias_N> stbain:  any way to remove that restrictions ???
<stbain> matthias_N: there's a bundle of software in the restricted repository that has something to do with unrar
<Kezote> i'm using 8.04  is cool ... but i like the old one !
<astro76> Kezote: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<arek123_> Keitai: Hmm my firestarter is closing itself. And my friend is offline and i can't check.
<Kezote> thnx.....
<fiyawerx> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jasmuz> jrib, im doing the following... the way you told me to get the UUID, placed it in fstab, saved it.. sudo mount -a and wham! error
<RC_> when I was using windows, while watching a youtube video, I had the possibility to download it (a pop up of realplayer on Internet explorer). Can u suggest me please something similar on ubuntu for firefox? thanks
<nikolam> Kezote: Everywhere. Just edit download path and you gill get list of versions
<luca> yes stbain  i kill the process, but this is not a solution
<Tatster> If I do Alt-F1 I can get the drop down menu and open apps etc, but not via the mouse
<Kezote> ok... thanx U
<jrib> jasmuz: yes, now I am asking that you try using /dev/sdb1 instead of UUID=blah
<astro76> RC_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390
<matthias_N> stbain:  well thank you let me see how to deal with it ...
<Prose> anyone know of a relatively secure ftp service which can be installed on ubuntu ? I have heard that ftp itself is pretty weak but I still need to give remote access to files on the server and don't want the user to go through ssh
<Keitai> arek123_: if you hit the "X" button, it closes only the user interface, but the rule is still active. if you just want to hide it in tray, the click on the tray icon once
<stbain> matthias_N: Actually, I think installing unrar will do the trick
<matthias_N> jasmuz: thank you will try that if not possible in my own archive manager , thanks
<RC_> thanks astro76
<Keitai> arek123_: what game are you running? WC3?
<fiyawerx> Prose, vsftpd?
<scunizi> luca, evolution and evolution-data-server are tied to all kinds of things.. just uninstall evolution and see if the data server goes away..
<arek123_> Keitai:Thanks... I'm running Diablo 1
<jasmuz> matthias_N, do that so you can extract rar in the archive manager
<hawodi> hello, is it possible for me to have both php4 and php5 running in ubuntu feisty?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is there a way to persuade monitor/screen detection to work on a SiS 530 based notebook?
<iRRVi> name some good free multiplayer games for linux....
<Chipsa964> r
<rbanffy> I really want to do a multi-headed X, but I would rather have it done automagically
<bazhang> !poll | iRRVi
<ubottu> iRRVi: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Chipsa964> I have a weird issue....my delete button doesnt work in 8.04.  can anyone help?
<serena> I have just installed Hardy on my Ideapad Y510 and the screen goes dim when it should go bright and goes bright when it goes dim...... whats going on???
<zathras_laptop> which package now gives me qp_xml (python) with ubuntu 8.04?
<jasmuz> jrib, it did mount without any errors... but i still cant get the permision for any user to access and modify information
<scunizi> iRRVi, openarena, tremulous, ... check out www.getdeb.net in their game section
<biabia> what filesystem and mountpoint could/should i use for the remaining unused space that would be accessible both to ubuntu and xp ?
<iRRVi> k
<iRRVi> thnx
<jrib> jasmuz: did you use chmod/chown to set the permissions you want?
<mushtaq> hi is there any good software for managing cybercafe with ubuntu ?
<mushtaq> to control the desktop clients
<zathras_laptop> anyone else seeing the screen not wake up after closing the lid with ubuntu 8.04?
<stbain> mushtaq: check out Kubuntu's kiosk mode
<albuntu> hello. i want an advice for a server. is better to install ubuntu server edition and add a desktop environment to it or is better to install ubuntu desktop edition and add lamp and other things needed to it ?
<astro76> biabia: probably NTFS, although ext3 is possible with a windows driver, mountpoint doesn't matter, but an example: /media/share
<stbain> albuntu: depends on what you're going to be using it for. Is this for development or production?
<jasmuz> jrib, nope.. im kinda dumb regarding permissions, wouldnt it be easier if fstab loaded it so.. i placed the "default" option on load, wich translate to "users"
<mushtaq> stbain but it require thin clients am i rite ?
<stbain> mushtaq: no
<albuntu> stbain: production
<scunizi> albuntu, if you want lamp is easier to install server and add desktop
<Keitai> arek123_: nkay. should work but I will be here for some time. so you can ask me later on, too
<stbain> albuntu: server then desktop then
<biabia> astro76: ok ill go with NTFS so I wont have to mess with a driver. thanks!
<jrib> jasmuz: no, it doesn't work that way.  Did you read the link I gave you earlier about permissions?
<stefan__> hi, have a problem with xen3.2 and winxp. when i try to install winxp, i get the following error message: Boot from CD-Rom failed: could not read the boot disk
<stefan__> FATAL: No bootable device.
<albuntu> stbain and scunizi thank you
<stbain> np
<jasmuz> jrib, could you resend it.. i couldnt open it
<jrib> !permissions > jasmuz (read the private message from ubotu)
<arek123_> Keitai: I need to forward ports on my router too?
<albuntu> stbain: better gnome or kde ?
<mushtaq> both albuntu
<mushtaq> albuntu the one you like
<Keitai> arek123_: yes, both settings are required
<stbain> albuntu: Not that it's any of my business... but if it's for a production server, why are you installing a GUI on it
<stbain> why even have Gnome or KDE?
<Keitai> arek123_: port forwarding on your router as well as allowing it in your desktop firewall
<jasmuz> jrib, thanks.. so by setting the permissions would do?
<arek123_> Keitai: do i need setup a static ip?
<jrib> jasmuz: yes, on /mnt/virtual
<Fjss1> my gnome power manager applet disappeared when I rebooted my laptop. How do I get it back???
<biabia> astro76: also this is the 4th partition (and largest, using all remaining space) , the other 3 being primary. should i make this one logical? so i could alter it later?
<jasmuz> jrib, uh?
<rambo3> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> biabia, you can only have 4 primary so yeah make that logical
<drock12> Hi everyone just wondering if anyone knows of a fix with the mouse having a mind of its own in hardy haron
<the-killer> Hello all
<jrib> jasmuz: you set the permissions on /mnt/virtual, the mount point
<Jericom> Is anyone having problems with evolution?
<astro76> biabia: that's a good idea
<the-killer> i have aproblem pliz
<nordle> Jericom: All the time
<biabia> hwilde and astro76 thanks :)
<Keitai> arek123_: in your router? I don't think so, but well I don't know every router model. like I said before most routers will also work with host names
<astro76> biabia: that way you can shrink it later and add another logical
<Jericom> It crashes constantly
<Prose> fiyawerx: So, thanks I looked for vsftpd and it seems quite fine. I will go ahead and install. thanks for your reply:)
<jasmuz> jrib, thanks..
<jasmuz> let me try
<the-killer> i have ubuntu slackware and windows in boot . all working fine and when i had update slackware kernel i cant boot with it i have a kernel panic saying that i need to fix "root=" !! who can help pliz ?
<nordle> Jericom: Yep, its really shoddy.  I can't forward emails without it crashing.
<kelvin911> hello anyone uses maple11?
<jrib> !anyone | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Simonft> Jericom: did this just start, or has it been like this?
<Keitai> arek123_: if you don't know your hostname, type "echo $HOSTNAME" (without quotes)in a console window
<Jericom> Same here, and specilly if y try to connect with an exchange server
<NetersLandreau> what device does a verizon EVDO card use with 8.04?
<mushtaq> echo $HOSTNAME :D
<kelvin911> maple11 shows up blank
<Jericom> It is very slow and then hangs
<kelvin911> last night somehow i got it working but today no luck again
<the-killer> i have ubuntu slackware and windows in boot . all working fine and when i had update slackware kernel i cant boot with it i have a kernel panic saying that i need to fix "root=" !! who can help pliz ?
<Keitai> mustaq: xD
<Jericom> The crashing just started
<Jericom> with vercion 8.04
<bazhang> the-killer: how does ubuntu come into this? slackware has a channel as well you know
<nordle> Jericom: upgrade or new install
<biabia> astro76 or hwilde: its not offering NTFS as a selectable option
<Jericom> Upgrade
<jrib> kelvin911: you probably need to turn off compiz
<kelvin911> i dont wanna turn off compiz
<Jezz> hi
<benny269> how can i find out my laptop's hardware spec under ubuntu?
<kelvin911> last night i got it running somehow without turning off anything
<ommegang> has anyone here been able to get virtualbox 64bit to run?
<Simonft> 1username | ﻿Jericom
<Jezz> i get a error with Wubi
<astro76> biabia: what isn't?
<Simonft> !username | ﻿Jericom
<ubottu> ﻿Jericom: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<jrib> !maple > kelvin911 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Jezz> right after it creates the image
<nordle> Jericom:  Same as me.... actually I use Slackware and Claws-Mail, but the old man uses ubuntu, went from 7.10 to 8.04 and now it crashes alot.
<kelvin911> i can always run command line instrad
<jrib> kelvin911: there is a workaround there
<Keitai> arek123_: and if your router requires an IP instead of a hostname, you can use your current IP by invoking ifconfig
<wanderingii> anyone here using banshee?
<jasmuz> jrib, done! i set the permission to the mount point like this, and its all done: sudo chmod 667 /mnt/vault/
<biabia> astro76: in the partitioner
<LadyNikon> !photo gallary
<ubottu> Factoid photo gallary not found
<jrib> jasmuz: you want 777, not 667
<kelvin911> not maple 9
<LadyNikon> !photo album
<biabia> astro76: the install partitioner
<ubottu> Factoid photo album not found
<jasmuz> jrib, how come?
<kelvin911> i got maple 9 working
<benny269> how can i find out my laptop's hardware spec under ubuntu?
<kelvin911> but after i update to hardy i remove old package now maple9 java display dont work
<arek123_> Keitai: i dont know what You mean, i am not good in networking
<Keitai> benny269: use lspci and/or lshal
<kelvin911> maple 9 classic interface work
<jasmuz> jrib, got it..
<benny269> Kreitai: so type in lspci into terminal?
<jrib> kelvin911: actually read the link
<Jericom> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<astro76> biabia: exit out of the install and see if you can do it with System > Admin > Partition Editor
<fiyawerx> benny269, not sure what you mean, but maybe hwinfo?
<Keitai> benny269: yes
<jrib> kelvin911: the last paragraph
<kelvin911> last night i install maple11, it doesnt show anything but somehow i run it couple times it shows me gui
<astro76> biabia: or use the gparted livecd
<European-African> hey guys, how do you install kde, on ubuntu, is there a kde-install-all package in the spm?
<kelvin911> then today maple11 shows nothjing again
<hwilde> !ntfs | biabia
<ubottu> biabia: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<bruenig> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<damg> does anyone here use bigloo-ude (bigloo emacs mode)?
<jasmuz> jrib, is there any way of making the filesystem rest upon my desktop as other mountable devices do?
<biabia> i could partition that space after the install, as an option>?
<bruenig> stupid meta-package
<arek123_> Keitai: I try to forward ports in firetarter, on router. If it don't work i try to set static ip.
<mushtaq> European-African 'apt-cache search kde'
<kelvin911> jrib: where?
<lnxnt_> hello everyone ! I need a program from binutils - addr2line in my live cd ubuntu
<mushtaq> and then select the kde desktop package it will show you a big list of files
<kelvin911> jrib: i have no problem installing it
<European-African> ok thanx. will install mow
<jrib> jasmuz: just create a symlink to your desktop: ln -s /mnt/virtual ~/Desktop/some_name
<European-African> now
<bazhang> European-African: kubuntu-desktop is what you need to install
<Simonft> Jericom: it seems to be a bug. google it and see if any solutions were posted
<kelvin911> jrib: just blank when i open maple11
<mushtaq> European-African yes
<European-African> thanx
<jasmuz> jrib, do you think that is the best way?
<nordle> dang this channel is busy, colours scrolling past so fast, I'm in danger of having an epileptic fit! :)
<mushtaq> welcome
<biabia> astro76: could i partition that space after the install, as an option>?
<Jericom> Simonft: Thanks Ill do that
<jrib> kelvin911: try what the last paragraph on the wiki says
<lnxnt_> how can I get binaries of binutils on the live cd
<the-killer> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jericom> Simonft: But apart from the crashing the darn thing is very slow
<jrib> jasmuz: yeah, I don't see what more you can want :)
<dampit07> Simonft: hey you do you remember me?
<Keitai> arek123_: =)
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: I think, what was your question?
<lnxnt_> I don't know the package management of ubuntu, but i have network running
<thiebaude> good morning all.I got a question.When I click on System Monitor, my system reboots.
<jasmuz> jrib, hahaha !! thanks so much man, i was scratching my head around with this .:P
<Jericom> nordle: In Slackware runs better?
<wanderingii> on my windows computer i can set my ip address and the gate for the netowrk connection. how can i do this in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> It just started doing that today
<KlrSp1> how do you get aptitude to regenerate default config files? I did a purge on apache2 and reinstalled, but it's not creating the apache.conf file
<VSpike> can anyone tell me what format the secret key for dynamic dns updates must be in, in /etc/named.conf
<kelvin911> so running export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit every time?
<mushtaq> any easy software to control cyber cafe ?
<jrib> kelvin911: continue reading... :)
<KlrSp1> wanderingii: use network manager in your sys tray
<stbain> thiebaude: don't click System Monitor
<dampit07> Simonft: I was the one that couldnt get 8.04 to install and was asking for 7.04 cause i knew it would install with 7.04
<mushtaq> made in java is a top priority
<thiebaude> ok
<cashmoney> Hey guys, I just upgraded ubuntu server 6.06 to 8.x and now my networking won't start automatically
<kelvin911> how to add export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit to .profile?
<cashmoney> also, it's not detecting my hardware clock
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: ah, yes, did it work?
<nordle> Jericom: I've always used Slackware, it just works....after you spend several hours installing extra stuff :)   If you find anything on evolution, let me know.  I'm googling, but not found anything specific in particular.
<jrib> kelvin911: open ~/.profile in a text editor and type it in
<stbain> thiebaude: I'd say open a terminal and just use the "top" command until you can figure out what's causing it.
<kelvin911> is .profile a file or dir?
<jrib> kelvin911: file
<wanderingii> klrspl: how do i find that
<Jericom> nordle: ok no problem, thanks
<jrib> !who | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KlrSp1> cashmoney: jumping/upgrading 5 releases isn't suggested
<thiebaude> ok thanks, stbain i'll try that
<KlrSp1> wanderingii: i just said, it's in the sys tray
<KlrSp1> if not then run it from cli
<drock12>  Got a problem with mouse ...It has mind of it own by draging and selecting when it shouldnt. double clicking, drag and droping and moving windows, and deselects when when right clicking to open up options. just started doing this since i put Hardy on. i have done the upgrade and then a factory install.....I Need Help! Please
<dampit07> Simonft: nope, i downloaded 8.04 two times from different places, and burned it twice, neither time worked
<kelvin911> jrib: do i add export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit to the last line in .profile?
<jrib> KlrSp1: upgrading LTS to LTS is supported
<jrib> kelvin911: sure
<kelvin911> what does export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit do?
<Chipsa964> I have a weird issue....my delete button doesnt work in 8.04.  can anyone help?
<jrib> kelvin911: add it on its own line
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: what is the name of the computer again?
<lnxnt_> ah great
<wanderingii> whats the sys tray/
<Jericom> Can anyone tell me is there a good traffic monitor to add on the panel?
<lnxnt_> i installed with aptitude install binutils
<ommegang> anyone running virtualbox on amd-64bit? how did u get it to start
<cashmoney> so just revert back to 6.06?
<KlrSp1> didn't say supported, said suggested... it's never good to upgrade that drastically on ANY distro, even windows
<jrib> wanderingii: "notification area"?
<laguha> Can i remote install pkgs on my ubuntu server?
<kelvin911> jrib: can i run it only when i start maple?
<kelvin911> jrib: like a batch file?
<stbain> laguha: yes
<arek123_> Keitai: After i forwarded ports in firestarter i can't forward ports in router.
<jrib> kelvin911: sure, just write a small shell script
<lnxnt_> ubuntu rocks
<Jericom> Its basically to watch that activity on the nics
<kelvin911> jrib: can u teach me how?
<laguha> Do you have a guide to taht
<laguha> *that
<serena> anyone?
<KlrSp1> So does anyone know how to restore default config files for apache? i did a purge and reinstall, no go
<kelvin911> jrib: do i make a file and put "export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit" and ./xmaple there?
<stbain> laguha: log in via SSH, then just type sudo apt-get install [package name]
<Simonft> serena: try asking again
<dampit07> Simonft: it is a hp privilion dv9410us.  im trying it one last time right now with installing it in windows to see if it will work one last time before i do anything else, but i just wanted to get a head start and see if you where on in case it didnt work so we could find out another route of doing it
<jrib> kelvin911: the first line is #!/bin/bash   the lines after that are commands just like you would type in your shell.  Then save the file, and make it executable.  Understand?
<Keitai> arek123_: ??? Those are two independent things... Firestarter does not "forward" ports, but allows traffic to them locally.
<kelvin911> ok
<laguha> Ok thanks! :)
<kelvin911> let me try
<kelvin911> when i put that script?
<kelvin911> jrib: so i can run it in every dir?
<niriven> Anyone have any favorite linux games?
<kelvin911> jrib: so i put it in /usr/local/bin?
<jrib> kelvin911: you mean "where?"?  ~/bin is fine
<Keitai> arek123_: Port forwarding on the router side means the router lets traffic to a specified port through to the PC (aka "forwards")
<jrib> or that
<stbain> niriven: World of Warcraft count?
<bazhang> !poll > niriven read the message from ubottu
<Keitai> arek123__
<Keitai> *
<dotech> anyone else have Xorg consume the majority of a CPU when scrolling down certain websites such as gmail and facebook?
<derspankster> niriven, I've always enjoyed Armagetron Advanced
<dotech> the scrolling ends up being very slow
<Keitai> arek123_: what router model do you own?
<binari0> hello I want to know how I can move the server for no start with the system, and sorry by my english is no so good
<arek123_> Keitai: thanks
<arek123_> Keitai: livebox fast3202 tp
<serena> ﻿I have just installed Hardy on my Ideapad Y510 and the screen goes dim when it should go bright and goes bright when it goes dim...... whats going on???
<stbain> binari0: what is your native language?
<KlrSp1> Does anyone know how to restore default config files for apache? i did a purge and reinstall, and it's not placing a conf file there and apache won't start because of this
<binari0> spanish
<white_eagle> Ok, so I have ths problem with Virtual consoles not appearing when I press ctrl-alt-f[1-6] and also nothing happens if I do a ctrl-alt-f6 or f7 and someone in here told me to remove everything that had vga=791 in it and run sudo update-grub after that, a dialogue (in the terminal) showed up which told me I have to choose which version of grub should i take (the maintainers version, the version I have already installed and options to
<white_eagle> 2) so someone in here told me I should choose the 'maintainers version' option and reboot to see what happens, so I did that, but I shut down the computer and went out, when i came back today the computer booted as normal but ctrl-alt-f[1-8] still don't give me anything and you'll find my current menu.lst file in here http://rafb.net/p/GEFLBe97.txt
<jrib> !es | binari0
<ubottu> binari0: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<flush> pirates
<jimmyg00n> What is the best way to netboot an entire system?
<stbain> binari0: /join #ubuntu-es
<Jericom> nordle: Do you know of a good network activity monitor to add on the panel?
<binari0> thanks
<kelvin911> jrib: what about the third line?  is it ~/maple11/bin/xmaple?? or ~/maple11/bin/./xmaple?
<serena> anyone?
<dampit07> Simonft: brb i gotta restart to see if it worked
<jimmyg00n> I would like to boot ubuntu from an image hosted on a windows pc into my old 400mhz pc in my room
<Simonft> dampit07: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=9d90575407518bd53924339c293e5b6c&t=512059 you could be in for a long install, but install 7.04 with the how to and then upgrade
<jimmyg00n> Is this possible?
<Flynsarmy> Jericom: System monitor?
<jrib> kelvin911: pastebin what you have
<bazhang> jimmyg00n: from a system already installed or nothing on the hard drive
<kelvin911> jrib: or cd ~/maple11/bin
<kelvin911> then ./xmaple ??
<Prose> damn .. if apt-get can't get ahold of archive.ubuntu.com, is there another way to install vsftpd through ssh ??
<jrib> kelvin911: all those should work.  Experiment
<jimmyg00n> bazhang: I have it installed on a usb drive, but I need to have this system hosted on the faster pc
<jimmyg00n> bazhang, the pc in my room has no hard drive
<kelvin911> jrib: but i should cd there first right?
<wanderingii> thanks i might have found it
<white_eagle> ooh I ment: when I press ctrl-alt-f[1-6] and also nothing happens if I do a ctrl-alt-f7 or f8
<white_eagle> sorry
<Keitai> arek123_: so port forwarding is set in the configuration section "LAN Server" on the router interface
<nordle> Jericom: sorry no, dont have any panel plugins except cpu monitor.
<kelvin911> jrib: so the working path is in ~/maple11/bin ??
<stbain> jimmyg00n: have you looked into a PXE boot?
<Josh0vki> \join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jericom> Flynsarmy: Can you add it to the pannel and see whats incoming and outgoing with a little icon or something?
<bazhang> jimmyg00n: does it allow boot from usb?
<Keitai> arek123_: right?
<jrib> kelvin911: depends if maple prefers it that way or not (but doing so is the safe bet)
<arek123_> Keitai: yes i think
<Flynsarmy> Jericom: Not incoming and outgoing but there is both cpu and network activity graphs
<white_eagle> I know which was the guy who told me that, but I don't know I should type his nickname in here because I'll probably awake his client
<ne0> i need help fixing wacom i installed everything i belive but the stylus and the touch are off by a lot
<jimmyg00n> stbain: yes, unfortunately I don't have another pc or the ... permission to set the windows box as dhcp and the only guides I've seen for pxe is for installations not day to day running
<white_eagle> and interrupt him
<ne0> anything i can do to fix this?
<Keitai> arek123_: ^^ k, then "Add" a new LAN server
<kelvin911> how to edit that file?
<kelvin911> jrib: sudo gedit ?
<jrib> kelvin911: what file?
<wolferine> how do you mount an external USB harddrive in Ubunut ?
<arek123_> Keitai: i can't after i added rules in firestarter
<drock12> ﻿Got a problem with mouse ...It has mind of it own by dragging and selecting when it shouldn't. double clicking, drag and dropping and moving windows, and deselects when when right clicking to open up options. just started doing this since i put Hardy on. i have done the upgrade and then a factory install.....I Need Help! Please
<kelvin911> jrib: i need permission to save file in /usr/local/bin
<Jericom> Flynsarmy: Thanks ill try that
<kelvin911> what was that sudo with gui command?
<kelvin911> ksudo?
<white_eagle> kelvin911: gksudo?
<jrib> kelvin911: yeah, gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/my_cool_script
<Keitai> arek123_: you can't access the web interface? or what does not work?
<Simonft> drock12: what mouse
<white_eagle> keeganP: or if in kde kdesu
<patrick_> is anyone having any problems with pidgin not being able to connect to yahoo chat rooms using ubuntu 8.04
<arek123_> Keitai:ok nothing i dont play with friend now... I will play singleplayer ^^
<white_eagle> patrick_: i think you should ask that in #pidgin
<drock12> Simonft ...the mouse stick built into the laptop
<patrick_> thanks
<Simonft> ﻿drock12: what laptop?
<patrick_> #pidgin
<Keitai> arek123_: well then HF^^
<shady>  hello to everybody, how are u guys doing
<drock12> Dell 8600 inspiron
<white_eagle> patrick_: type /join #pidgin
<shady> anyway I can put a different wallpaper on each side of the cube?
<KlrSp1> drock12: you getting drift?
<white_eagle> ;)
<shady> do I have to patch and recompile Nautilus¡¡¡
<kelvin911> jrib: thanks
<drock12> no...no drift
<kelvin911> jrib: i learn something new today, gotta go bye
<ne0> shady, im not doing too great i cant get wacom working rught
<ne0> rught*
<el_taco> Just installed hardy heron.. 1 problem. My audio is really quiet. anyone have the similar problem? I have it maxed all the way and I have to crank my speakers to have any decent volume
<ne0> aahh lol *right
<shady> or eall
<KlrSp1> oh ok, sorry, wasn't following your problem - just know that drifint is a problem on dells, their eraser-mouse is crap and causes issues
<asusmeuh> hello
<shady> so you've got a tablet pc ne0??
<ne0> yea
<crescentmoon> I must say Hardy Heron is wonderful. They did a wonderful job on polishing it up.
<stbain> el_taco: I had the same problem... had to crank everything up all the way
<ne0> its working but when i touch the screen its way off
<el_taco> stbain find a solution?
<stbain> el_taco: yes... crank everything up
<el_taco> lol
<white_eagle> Virtual consoles don't appear ( ctrl-alt-f[1-6] and also ctrl-alt-f7 and f8 don't work ) this is happening since I upgraded to hardy, it didn't happen in gutsy
<crescentmoon> Are you running creative sound cards or integrated?
<shady> what you mean by way off, X crashes???
<stbain> crescentmoon: integrated
<white_eagle> the computer just stays in the gui
<drock12> KirSp1: no. no drift
<crescentmoon> hmmm.... nvidia by chance?
<el_taco> ALC888 onboard..
<GaintSura> hey guys, I've been having problems getting 8.04 to obtain an IP address using ndiswrapper, I've tried everything on the ubuntu forums and still havent found any resoulution.. any suggestions?
<ne0> no like when i touch the screen in the middle the pointer (arrow) is like top left
<serena> how can I reinstall the drivers for my graphics card?
<jrib> white_eagle: check the bug tracker.  There was a very similar bug in gutsy (and it had workarounds in the comments)
<crescentmoon> Well that kills my theory of using restricted drivers :P
<stbain> crescentmoon: Asus-something-or-other... not sure
<serena> can I update the firmeware for my graphics card?
<ne0> so when i touch screen it reads my input wrong...i think i need calibrate it but dont know how
<white_eagle> white_eagle: and where is the bug tracker
<el_taco> I'm using restricted drivers for graphics tho.
<jrib> white_eagle: bugs.ubuntu.com
<Simonft> drock12: no idea, seems to be a problem with the laptop, did you drop it while installing hardy?:-D
<shady> hmmm, I wish somebody had writter a calibration program for that
<crescentmoon> Yeah usually restricted drivers fix my little "nuances" if you were running a creative card i would definitely say that was the problem, but integrated.... not sure
<Keitai> serena: I wonder about the firmware update but drivers can be reinstalled either in the synaptics packet manager or with aptitude/apt
<stbain> el_taco: I'm betting it's something to do with the ALSA configuration. But for now, I'm satisfied with just cranking everything up except for one app... Ventrilo under Wine. Some people come through just great, others come through too quiet to hear. Very odd.
<white_eagle> jrib: thank you, I will search for it now
<ne0> i would if i knew what file needs to be changed but yea im kinda new to linux
<Keitai> serena: search for "xorg-"
<shady> the only thing you can do as far as I know, is play with the Minimum/Maximum X&Y values on the XORG
<drock12> simonft:no.... it in same spot it was in when i installed it ...just did it when i upgraded
<serena> ﻿Keitai: I have the X1300 Intel driver and I am running Hardy on an Ideapad
<ne0> o so whats that calibrates it?...
<Simonft> ﻿drock12: ask again, if noone has an idea, file a bug
<YoG_> hi, my computer is connected to the TV only, after suspend/hibernation I don't get any output to the TV and Xorg is taking 100% cpu, can anyone help me fixing the problem? (I'm on hardy)
<ne0> # Option "TopX" "0" ,  #  Option "TopY" "0",    #Option "BottomX" "1280", #Option "BottomY" "1024"
<drock12> Simonft: how you file bug
<Keitai> serena: you should check amd/ati's homepage to get the latest driver then
<ne0> those values right...i would need to comment them in but i just want to know if thats right
<Simonft> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<herbaliser> i'm using gprs to setup a ppp connection, and receive the following error Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean
<serena> ﻿Keitai: why ati? its intel?
<herbaliser> this is after doing LCP ConfRequests
<white_eagle> jrib: I didn't have any luck finding it
<Keitai> serena: the Lenovo Ideapad has an ATI Mobility X1300 graphics chip on the board. But it has an Intel CoreDuo CPU^^
<white_eagle> jrib: I did search for virtual consoles don't appear, and that bug didn't appear
<Simonft> !bug | drock12
<crescentmoon> X1300 is an ATI model number.... not familiar with it being an Intel number too
<ubottu> drock12: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shady> HOW ABOUT THE BAUDRATE
<stbain> herbaliser: quick Google search brought this up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30409
<tony55> yog turn off hibernation
<el_taco> stbain I found a solution. open alsa mixer then open the preferences. check all the output devices and crank them all up. eventhough I'm outputting to the front channel my side volume needed to be turned up.
<shady> FOR YOUR WACOM COMPONENT
<jrib> white_eagle: they are also called TTY
<tuna> I'm seeing a weird problem. (if it is a problem). My computer reports the total amount of memory to be 1004 mb, not the full gb it has reported previosly.  Is this a some change in how kernel memory is reported in the newer kernels, have I been rootkitted or is some of my memory failing?
<ne0> what is that?
<shady> is it connecting through the serial port??
<white_eagle> jrib: TTY?
<white_eagle> jrib: oh, ok
<ne0> no usb
<stbain> el_taco: sweet! I'll try that when I get back downstairs
<crescentmoon> The X1300 driver is listed in Add/Remove as an ATI binary
<crescentmoon> restricted
<buozzi> ciao
<tuna> or, how do i see all the memory my kernel sees?
<shady> what's the model number of your wacom tablet ne0
<ne0> hp tx2000
<ne0> hp pavilion
<stbain> tuna: type "free" on the command line?
<tuna> stbain: that reports the 1004 mb
<shady> ok, hold on
<tuna> almost exactly 20 mb less than a full gigabyte
<serena> ﻿Keitai: ok... ummm here are the vga details as per lspci: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<serena> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Mudassar> WHY UBUNTU IS SO UNSTABLE ??????
<crdlb> serena: that's an X3100
<shady> I mean, I got my self a Gateway Convertible using a FPIT driver
<crdlb> not an X1300 :)
<white_eagle> Mudassar: maybe expalain your problem
<serena> ﻿crdlb: haha... grrr sorry
<tritium> !caps | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<biabia> ubuntu is very user friendly. its just picky about its friends
<shady> and well, it's kind of tedious some time trying to get the tablet set up properly
<black_13> how doe usplash transition to xorg
<Mudassar> the thing that I said was worthy to be SHOUTED ...
<cwillu> !xmodmap
<ubottu> Factoid xmodmap not found
<tritium> Mudassar: no.
<genii> !info xmodmap
<ubottu> Package xmodmap does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<serena> ﻿Keitai: sorry for the mix-up
<Mudassar> I understand why ordinary people choose windows.
<Keitai> serena: uh ok, then it's a different ideapad. np^^
<noelferreira> my keys sometimes get stucked and other times simply aren't inserted. is this a know bug? it is impossible have my system like this. i thought it was something related with acpi but it's not. it is not a compiz stuff as weel. yesterday i upgrade for the new kernel image but the problem remains. any help?
<stbain> Mudassar: unstable? uptime 83 days, 23:28,  2 users,  load average: 0.21, 0.30, 0.34
<fiyawerx> i would have a great uptime if i didn't reboot into xp to play games
<ne0> hey does any1 know of a plugin for xchat to change the color (on my screen) of what i type
<Mudassar> when it hanges, it never comes back
<jrib> Mudassar: this channel is for help with specific ubuntu issues, not for ranting.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Mudassar> no way ..
<serena> ﻿Keitai: yeah.... my screen brightens when it should dim and dims when it should brighten
<serena> any clue why?
<tritium> Mudassar: you likely have an issue specific to your hardware.
<white_eagle> jrib: sorry I still can't find it
<YoG_> hi, my computer is connected to the TV only, after suspend/hibernation I don't get any output to the TV and Xorg is taking 100% cpu, can anyone help me fixing the problem? (I'm on hardy)
<Mudassar> whenever I run Mozilla browser, the systems performance degrades much ...
<Keitai> serena: xD I do have an intel GPU, too, but I wish mine would do brighten/darken anyhow xDDD
<KlrSp1> So does anyone know how to restore default config files for apache? i did a purge and reinstall, no go
<Mudassar> it works perfectly find in windows
<Jericom> ! Mudassar
<ubottu> Factoid mudassar not found
<bazhang> Mudassar: please calm down
<Jericom> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<serena> ﻿Keitai: yours doesn't brighten or dim at all?
<Jericom> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<ar3ac> hi there
<tritium> Mudassar: it also works perfectly fine in ubuntu
<bazhang> !fishing | Jericom
<ubottu> Jericom: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Mudassar> I had many tough assignments to be done in Linux, and it is creating many problems for me..
<ar3ac> can you tell me why in hardy "the usb devices mounting" is very slow
<Mudassar> I opened youtube ... and it hanged...
<Keitai> serena: I wonder if the GPU driver would fix that though.. yes it doesn't^^" but I have a Toshiba Satellite A100
<fiyawerx> KlrSp1, whats the file your looking for? i can pastebin it for you if you want
<bjb1959> I upgraded to Hardy Heron and now I can't reboot or shutdown without using ctrl+alt+backspace any ideas why??
<jrib> white_eagle: k, it was just a suggestion, maybe you have a new problem.  If no one here knows, try the forums and mailing list as well
<shady> hey wacom boy, take a look at this article
<symptom> is apache not installed by default on Ubuntu... or did I delete it?
<Keitai> serena: so I think this is specific to the laptop hardware itself
<serena> ﻿Keitai: oh ... not the idepad
<jrib> symptom: not installed by default
<stbain> Mudassar: did you install the Flash plugin to be able to view videos on Youtube?
<KlrSp1> fiyawerx: apache.conf at least... but it makes me worried there's more
<white_eagle> jrib: I have a post about it in the forums
<Mudassar> yes
<white_eagle> jrib: ok, thanks anyway
<Mudassar> it is installed
<KlrSp1> fiyawerx: bbias
<Mudassar> some videos work
<Keitai> serena: is this mixed up problem the only problem with your laptop?
<jrib> !enter | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noelferreira> my keys sometimes get stucked and other times simply aren't inserted. is this a know bug? it is impossible have my system like this. i thought it was something related with acpi but it's not. it is not a compiz stuff as weel. yesterday i upgrade for the new kernel image but the problem remains. any help?
<shady> hey ne0, how about when you try to do xrandr
<Mudassar> but on some videos it gets hanged.. that is very much irritating
<shady> to go tablet mode¡????
<bjb1959> I upgraded to Hardy Heron and now I can't reboot or shutdown without using ctrl+alt+backspace any ideas why??
<wolferine> how do you mount an external USB harddrive in Ubunut ?
<serena> ﻿Keitai: this is the most annoying and was not happening in Gutsy
<stbain> !bug | bjb1959
<ubottu> bjb1959: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> wolferine: plug it in
<ne0> shady, i get a lit of values
<penjol> helloo
<wolferine> jrib, but then its got a permission issue, I believe...
<white_eagle> :(
<white_eagle> bye
<jrib> wolferine: what filesystem?
<ne0> hey shady do you want me to paste
<Keitai> serena: oh... well in any case the Linux drivers for Intel GPUs can be found on http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<Mudassar> Linux is very good in back end and in security, and the day when it will come in level to Windows regarding the user friendliness I will never switch back to windows....
<bjb1959> already been filed so far as i can tell any workarounds?
<shady> wolferine,  mount -t filesystem /dev/whateveryourHDis /media/mountpoint
<serena> ﻿Keitai: thanks
<wolferine> copied files over from Windows, so I am guessing NTFS
<Mudassar> but it is not becoming stable with me
<shady> sure ne0 go ahead
<allquixotic> Hi, my particular hardware requires the kernel parameters "msi=0 msix=0" to be passed to forcedeth at module load-time, but adding a line for this to /etc/modprobe.d/options seems to have no effect. How can I force automatic loading of forcedeth with these options?
<jrib> !ntfs > wolferine (read the private message from ubotu)
<penjol> is ubuntu possible to run EXE files ?
<tritium> Mudassar: it's already at that point.  For example, it's easier to install.  It's also more stable and secure.
<jrib> !wine > penjol (read the private message from ubotu)
<ne0> shady, check it out there http://pastebin.com/m44609276
<jrib> penjol: but usually, you will want to use a native linux alternative
<Xcell> Mudassar:  installing libflashsupport   worked for me
<Keitai> serena: sorry, but I can't help you if this does not fix it, it's just over my head then...
<dampit07> Simonft: back, didnt work
<ar3ac> 1 minute to mount a usb storage device
<ar3ac> i try to remove and reinstall hal
<ar3ac> and network manager
<jrib> !enter | ar3ac
<ar3ac> bu nothing
<ubottu> ar3ac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dampit07> so im going to download 7.04 now off of the link you just gave me and upgrade
<Mudassar> Windows automatically detects the wireless connection and connects me with the one I am interested... but not in ubuntu. I am still not able to use internet in ubuntu via wifi
<wolferine> jrib, is it also necessary to remove the device, umount maybe, to unplug it ?
<serena> ﻿crdlb: would you know what the package is in Synaptic which controls my video driver?
<Mudassar> configuration is much difficult in linux
<Fjss> I have a sony vaio with a built in webcam, is there anything I can download to use it???
<jrib> wolferine: no
<Jezz> hi
<bazhang> !ot | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ar3ac> i try to use another usb port, same problem, mounting is very very slow
<tritium> Mudassar: please quit speaking in generalities, and give us examples of where you need help.
<Jezz> i get a error with WUBI when it tries to create a image
<Jericom> Witch IRC Client you prefer??
 * tritium has never heard of the Witch IRC client
<Jezz> lol
<shady> hey ne0?, have U aldeady downloaded the wacom-tools thing???
<stbain> !poll | Jericom
<ubottu> Jericom: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ne0> yea
<Mudassar> I have mensioned a number of problems in this forum so far, but no one is solved yet
<evan_> has anyone got their wireless to work in hardy?
<bjb1959> I upgraded to Hardy Heron and now I can't reboot or shutdown without using ctrl+alt+backspace any ideas why??
<shady> and uncommented the wacom-related lines ate the bottom of xorg.conf???
<tritium> Mudassar: you've spoken in generalities, not specific cases.
<legend2440> dampit07: are you using the hardy livecd to install?
<jrib> Mudassar: the key word is "specific"
<Fjss> I have a sony vaio with a built in webcam, is there anything I can download to use it???
<evan_> has anyone gotten ndiswrapper in hardy?
<Jezz> i get a error with WUBI when it tries to create a image
<penjol> My center scrolling mouse not function in ubuntu
<Jezz> it says it cant acces the ced
<evan_> ndiswrapper hardy?
<christianp> hi all
<Jezz> cd*
<bazhang> Mudassar: please specify your issues with great detail and folks will try to help
<Mattevt> Hi. I was wondering how to change icons for specific folders.
<Mudassar> I am not talking about the today's conversation .... The day I have installed ubuntu, I have been asking different questions on this forum
<evan_> ndiswrapper hardy hardon?
<thingfish> I just installed ubuntu-provided accelerated nvidia drivers.  They are active, as desktop effects are working.  However I am limited to 640x480@50Hz.  Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it starts past the part where the video hardware is set up.  What's going on, and what can I do about it?
<tritium> Mudassar: such as?
<dampit07> im using the the 8.04 iso that i got off of the ubuntu website
<jrib> Mattevt: right click -> properties, click on the folder icon
<thingfish> this is hardy heron
<ChaosTheory_> Is there any way to get Firefox to run *inside* a terminal tab?
<bazhang> Mudassar: if you have specific issues please tell us--> otherwise join #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<dampit07> Simonft: im using the 8.04 iso that i got off of the ubuntu website, it wont even boot into the live cd
<tony55> jf, prob need to rewrite cd or you got a corrupted iso
<Simonft> ﻿evan_: what wireless card do you have?
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: Did you see my link?
<shady> there you go ne0, give this a try http://tuxhero.com/?cat=3
<GaintSura> having problems obtaining IP address after installing ndiswrapper on hardy heron.. I've tried everything in the forums I could find... still nothing can anyone help me out?
<ne0> shady, do you mean the stuff i pasted earlier about the x y max ??
<tony55> jf, bad cd or you got a corrupted iso
<el4> How to Talk To Girls : Blog Article :  www.HotTrickz.com
<ar3ac> look my slow usb mounting log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10010/
<bjb1959> I upgraded to Hardy Heron and now I can't reboot or shutdown without using ctrl+alt+backspace any ideas why??
<Mattevt> jrib, when I do that... I'm only able to change the emblem that appears on top of the folder, unless I'm missing something very obvious.
<ne0> shady, what do i do with this install?
<legend2440> dampit07: sometimes when the livecd won't work the alternate install cd does. maybe you could try that
<ar3ac> anyhelp is appreciated
<Mudassar> I am listing them again: 1) Not way to share internet using wifi (This should be default in ubuntu) 2) No way to use internet via wifi (this should also be auto) 3) Mozilla hanges on you tube (sometimes) 4) Headphones volume is not increasing (I have checked every thing is fine, and it works fine in windows)
<tony55> grr
<stbain> !bug > bjb1959
<dampit07> Simonft: yep, im going to download 7.04 right now and then install and update, updating shouldnt take me long, im runnin off of a 10MB connection, soon to be a 16MB connection
<legend2440> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jrib> Mattevt: click on the actual folder
<christianp> can anyone help me in this strange behavior: with 7.10 (and now 8.04) if the battery power is low (orange) and i plug to AC, ubuntu seems not to understand it. If i rebbot the system all was right (AC connected)
<Simonft> GaintSura: what wireless card
<jrib> Mattevt: in the "Basic" tab
<crescentmoon> Mudassar I have none of those problems, must be related to the NIC you are using
<shady> need to download http://tuxhero.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/wacomtar.gz
<GaintSura> Simonft: Atheros AR5007EG
<Mudassar> it is working fine in windows
<Mattevt> oh, rad. Thanks jrib!
<shady> tar -xvzf wacomtar.gz
<ne0> i am kinda new to nix so do i extract and make the file?
<noelferreira> my keys sometimes get stucked and other times simply aren't inserted. is this a know bug? it is impossible have my system like this. i thought it was something related with acpi but it's not. it is not a compiz stuff as weel. yesterday i upgrade for the new kernel image but the problem remains. any help?
<shady> so "make" & sudo make install
<bjb1959> I upgraded to Hardy Heron and now I can't reboot or shutdown without using ctrl+alt+backspace any ideas why??
<GaintSura> Simonft: it acts like it connected, shows the wireless bars, etc, but does not get an IP, all IP's including dns show 0.0.0.0
<jrib> ne0: extract and make what file?
<crescentmoon> Uh yeah... windows drivers don't work in Linux... and broadcom is not cooperative on opening up it;s standards
<forum2008> what's wrong with the brightness on my fujitsu amilo after installing 8.04?
<crescentmoon> I bet you are on a broadcom NIC
<noob-africa_> hi all... back again
<stbain> bjb1959: yes
<tritium> Mudassar: 2) is default.  You are incorrect in claiming that it is not.
<ne0> the one that shady is talking about jrib
<jrib> ne0: ah, try to address him so you don't confuse me :)
<Simonft> ﻿GaintSura: what wireless card
<crescentmoon> tritium thanks... that's what I said. Now I'm not crazy :P
<noob-africa_> can anyone help me solve this screen resolution thing? my nvidia geforce 6800 drivers arent working properly in hardy
<ne0> sorry
<serena> ﻿crdlb: sorry ... I didn't see if you replied to me question......
<tritium> crescentmoon: :)
<GaintSura> Simonft: Atheros AR5007EG
<CShadowRun> Just installed ubuntu and installed the propriatary drivers for my graphics card, now my display is stuck in 800x600
<CShadowRun> :(
<Mudassar> some times 2 works fine ... but some times I have to change the network connection manually
<bjb1959> stbain, great where do I set the permissions to allow users to shutdown without using the key bindings
<noob-africa_> CShadowRun: i have the same problem
<Simonft> ﻿GaintSura: lol, sorry, I forgot you already told me
<david_-_-> i need help with this post please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4878887&posted=1#post4878887
<jim_beam> my ubuntu 8.04 restart failed initially now it eventially does restart but after a libhal error and a long wait.  my searches say there is a buggy net-manager anyone know a current thread that identifies the problem
<GaintSura> ^_^ np
<Jericom> poll
<ar3ac> someone can help me : slow usb mounting  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10010/
<ne0> shady i get an error
<stbain> bjb1959: have them log out first
<Mudassar> sharing internet is very difficult in ubuntu
<forum2008> CShadowRun: yeah. shame on ubuntu.
<CShadowRun> noob-africa_ using an 8800GT by chance?
<drivetrax> I have Totem.. what is the difference in Totem, and Mplayer?
<tritium> Mudassar: no, it's not.
<Simonft> GaintSura: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877
<shady> what sort??
<ne0> shady, make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Mudassar> why do we need to install a new proxy ? why isn't it default in ubuntu ?
<shady> mmm, hold on
<bjb1959> can't logout without using the ctrl+alt+backspace
<noob-africa_> am using a GeForce 6800
<bazhang> Mudassar: that is not true; please specify the exact issues you wish solved and we will help.
<CShadowRun> hmm
<tritium> Mudassar: why would a proxy be default?  The defaults are for commonly needed things.
<thingfish> CShadowRun: I have the same problem too
<ne0> shady, o i wasnt in the dir
<CShadowRun> so whats the solution? :P
<forum2008> i thought 8.04 is lts and so it's better then 7.10. but i have to say that it isn't better at all
<thingfish> I'm using a 8600GT
<dampit07> Simonft:  my friend brought over the alternate cd and it didnt work either, im over at my friends house and his dad is a computer technition and a computer programmer and he still is confused as to why it wont work
<Mudassar> I need to know, how can I share my internet connection with the windows users ?
<stbain> Mudassar: if you want to share your Internet, read up on how to create a NAT firewall with iptables. This is not an Ubuntu configuration issue.
<CShadowRun> yea everyone said it was better thats why i'm taking another look
<noob-africa_> CShadowRun: beats me... am still googling on it
<GaintSura> Simonft: I tried using madwifi, but there were TONS of problems, so I started using Ndiswrapper
<GaintSura> brb
<thingfish> yeah video acceleration worked great in 7.10
<shady> you actually need to go into the dir that was just created after you did the tar command
<noob-africa_> i wonder where DistroJockey and hischild are...
<shady> cd file
<david_-_-> i need help with this post please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4878887&posted=1#post4878887
<noob-africa_> they really could help here
<shady> cd dir, sorry
<Mudassar> what if I am a layman (I don't know about NAT and iptables)?
<Mudassar> everything should be in clicks
<crescentmoon> Mudasssar it's a good time to learn!
<thingfish> all the fixes say to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but when you do, it doesn't start at the beginning - it skips all the video configuration.
<Simonft> ﻿dampit07: lol, install 7.04 by following the link, then upgrade, and file a bug
<tritium> Mudassar: that's an opinion, not a statement of fact
<bazhang> Mudassar: then you need to do a bit of reading and ask informed questions here-->but complaining loudly and long will win you no quick answers
<crescentmoon> Linux is great, well better than your alternatives, but just like learning anything new there is a learning curve.  Once you learn you'll say why did I wait so long?
<tritium> Mudassar: if you want "clicks", install firestarter, and use its gui
<brane> i am create script for game OpenArena but when i click on Arena.sh Ubuntu ask me to start with terminal,run etc ... ?
<crescentmoon> Yes.... firestarter = good
<GaintSura> back
<Simonft> ﻿GaintSura: did you follow the steps exactly, ie putting the exact codes in?
<Jericom> !poll What IRC Client do you prefer??
<ubottu> Jericom: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ne0> shady i queryed you the error
<tritium> Jericom: no polls, please
<Mudassar> when I installed firestarter, my internet stopped working even with direct cable...
<Jericom> ok
<crescentmoon> You probably hit LOCK FIREWALL
<crescentmoon> you don't do that
<tritium> Mudassar: use it properly, then
<crescentmoon> only if you want the whole connection to the new closed
<bazhang> Jericom: there are a number; please visit #ubuntu-bots thanks
<aplsin> yay there you are!
<dampit07> Simonft: yeah im thinking about it, where do i file a bug, and how would i sign up for being a beta tester for their upcoming additions/cds
<aplsin> you... red ppl!
<Mudassar> I asked a network manager, but he was also unable to do so
<ne0> shady did you get it?
<stdin> aplsin: glad it works ;)
<unop> noelferreira, i had a problem with acpi unable to turn a fan off in the new kernels (>2.6.18) every few seconds the system would lock-up and the only option was to blacklist the fan and thermal modules
<Bizzeh> hey, finaly managed to get ubuntu running on this pc, dual booting with vista, AND i have working hardware acceleration with my ati hd3870 :D
<crescentmoon> You are having port and firewall isuees not Ubuntu issues.
<forum2008> ok. that's. i'm done with *buntu. time to look for a more stable and usable distribution
<Bizzeh> now, this rocks
<crescentmoon> later forum2008 you don't let the door hit you...
<shady> no I did not
<ne0> k let me paste here
<bazhang> crescentmoon: please be nice
<brane> how can i know which mod file have ?
<ne0> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/source M=/home/carlos/Desktop/wacom
<ne0> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/source: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ne0> make: *** [all] Error 2
<drivetrax> Hey.. i like this distro
<noob-africa_> anyone knows why i cant even run the NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<hwilde> brane, lsmod  or  modinfo
<fiyawerx> forum2008, with comments like that, you'll have even less luck with people helping you on other distros than you will with ubuntu
<brane> thanks !!
<stbain> Mudassar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=544279&postcount=10
<jim_beam> Bizzeh: I have
<thingfish> noob-africa_: lots of us are having major troubles with nvidia.
<noob-africa_> i also seem to have (suddenly) lost my ALSA audio drivers
<fiyawerx> ubuntu is one of the most newbie-friendly / catering distros i've seen
<thingfish> no excuse for it
<shady> allright then, have you installed the linux headers for your current instal???
<noob-africa_> thingfish: i wonder why
<drivetrax> fiyawerx,  -- yea.. HUMAN
<unop> fiyawerx, he's allowed to express an opinion .. you don't have to take it personally :)
<crescentmoon> I'm running a 7900GT, after installing the restricted drivers it has been perfect. Are you sure it isn't the ATI cards that are having trouble?
<morgan> got some questions about the Wubi install I just did
<thingfish> noob-africa_: yeah I wonder too, especially since it worked great in 7.10.
<ne0> what headers??
<Token-> how can i install fonts like "arial" on ubuntu?
<jim_beam> I triple boot Vista, XP, and ubuntu
<ne0> jim_beam, nice setup
<Simonft> !bug | dampit07: not sure how to sign up to sign up for beta release, but this should hep with the bug.
<ubottu> dampit07: not sure how to sign up to sign up for beta release, but this should hep with the bug.: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mudassar> i have mensioned tht I have installed it before, but it created problems for me.
<bazhang> !fonts | Token-
<ubottu> Token-: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<fiyawerx> unop: calling a distro "unstable and unusable" because you don't know how to change your brightness settings..
<unop> Token-, i believe you need msttcorefonts
<Token-> tks
<noob-africa_> thingfish: so what's the point? does this mean  that we have to downgrade to 7.10?
<mythuser> hey guys.. anyone here running the new mythbuntu?
<Bizzeh> my only main problem now is, i have a dynamic disk setup with vista (i have 2 storage drives set up as dynamic drives with a volume stretched over both of them) i have no way of reading it in linux
<Mudassar> anyhow, The sense of easiness that we feel in Windows is not here.
<morgan> how do I axcess the new features of xorg?
<jim_beam> I downloaded bcdedit and use vista to boot into ubuntu.  The program uses a routine that searches for a grub entry
<mythuser> i'm giving it a spin and having some problems w/ r/w permissions
<noob-africa_> eeeek! i hate windows!
<fiyawerx> I don't take it personally, I just can't stand uninformed blanket statements by ignorant people
<tritium> mythuser: ask in #ubuntu-mythtv
<bazhang> !windows | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<GaintSura> Simonft: I've tried a lot of the stuff from the ubuntu forums, I suppose I'll try this one too... it looks just like the rest of them tho. should I uninstall ndiswrapper, or just keep it on there?
<fiyawerx> no matter which distro it is :)
<mythuser> tritium, its not a mythbuntu problem... its a myth tv problem
<Simonft> ﻿GaintSura: unistall
<narothepharoh> I just updated to 8.04 and now wine will not work ive tried to uninstall and reinstall but when i go to browse the c drive it says url not supported?
<mythuser> plus no one in there seems to have a clue
<Mudassar> I also hate windows, but I m still finding a best OS to be used to with ...
<Simonft> ﻿GaintSura: if it still does not work, file a bug
<GaintSura> woops
<jim_beam> I woul not setup the partioning that way
<GaintSura> Simonft: how do I uninstall ndiswrapper?
<ne0> hey shady
<mythuser> lol reverse that** lol
<mythuser> its a problem w/ the permission settings
<shady> waz up ne0
<unop> fiyawerx, well, that's not the first time someone has been disappointed with ubuntu, it won't be the last .. and ubuntu isn't for everyone -- it's easier not to say anything than be prompted by someone's expression of disappointment.
<narothepharoh> #Kubuntu
<xenomorph99> I need some help installing Ubuntu server to an IDE CF card. I am getting complaints that it cannot find a kernel in the apt sources so is it having trouble with the way that the compact flash card is seen ?
<mythuser> i dunno why ubuntu is so crazy w/ permissions
<bazhang> GaintSura: the atheros 5007? the #eeepc people got it working with ubuntu-->you may want to check their wiki
<ne0> what header files were you talking about
<Simonft> !ndiswrapper | GaintSura
<shady> I'm still looking, it seems that the file you downloaded is a not a tar file
<ubottu> GaintSura: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crescentmoon> I love how it locks down permissions... it's windows who user permissions are all jacked up.
<fiyawerx> unop: easier maybe, but you keep all that pent up and you end up going postal
<shady> you may want to unzip it using gunzip file
<mythuser> well yeah windows just sucks period
<thingfish> noob-africa_: not sure, but I'm definitely wiping this install out
<fiyawerx> i'd give a cookie to someoen who just came in and said something like "Sorry, ubuntu isn't for me, I'll try something else"
<mythuser> but i'm used to slackware and arch linux
<unop> fiyawerx, like i said, don't take it personally :)
<mythuser> i dont like it when my OS tells my super user it cant access files
<noelferreira> unop, i had smething similar. my bigthness level was changed automatically by the system and i had to disable acpi. later i found an option in gconf. but do you think my poblem is the fan? because i too think there's something related with power management.
<crescentmoon> If Ubuntu isn't you you try Mac OS... snicker
<Simonft> This is getting a little off topic
<noelferreira> unop, i had smething similar. my bigthness level was changed automatically by the system and i had to disable acpi. later i found an option in gconf. but do you think my poblem is the fan? because i too think there's something related with power management.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mudassar> bye bye
<brane> how can i tell script to execute - which attribute to give with chmod ?
<mythuser> i'll just go back to a user controlled OS.. ubuntu has become too commercial
<ne0> shady, how do i do that? hey is it ok if you pm me
<unop> noelferreira, dp this.   dmesg | grep -i fan //  what do you get ? and how many repetitions?
<zvacet> brane chmod +x
<unop> noelferreira, s/dp/do/
<shady> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/linuxwacom/linuxwacom-0.8.0.tar.bz2
<brane> thanks !
<shady> download this file too
<xenomorph99> Anyone have any experience of running Ubuntu server from an IDE compact flash ?
<GaintSura> alright... I'm gonna go try this, either way I'll be back, thanks for the info Simonft
<albuntu> hello to all. i want to install hardy from my usb cdrom but the laptop doesnt recognizes my cdrom. i have no floppy drive. please help me
<ne0> ok there
<drivetrax> albuntu,  unetbootin
<Simonft> ﻿albuntu: what laptop
<bazhang> albuntu: you have a running system on there? unetbootin
<cashmoney> how do you make my networking start at boot?
<albuntu> bazhang: i have ubuntu gutsy installed
<albuntu> and running from it now
<unop> noelferreira, err the last command might have been slightly erroneous.   dmesg | grep -i fan
<noelferreira> unop, i don't get output
<bazhang> albuntu: why not upgrade via the net then
<shady> now get on this page which will guide you through
<shady> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/download
<morgan> how do I edit the xorg in 8.04
<ogra> albuntu, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<albuntu> bazhang: i want a fresh install for another reason. i want to install the server
<ne0> do i untar this too shady
<Prose> okay, is there a ftp server with a client-side gui that permits to do stuff like select multiple items, rename, and so on (much like in Nautilus for example) ?
<david_-_-> can anyone help me with this  please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4878887&posted=1#post4878887
<brane> in Nautilus my script is black but how to make to be green ?
<bitfrost> Hi!
<drivetrax> with no burner.. and no floppy.. whatcha gonna dooo. ?
<drivetrax> albuntu,
<shady> bunzip2 linuxwacom-0.8.0.tar.bz2
<jim_beam> Bizzeh, I have have 3 sata drives each with an operating system setup as a a primary drive.  I started with xp as the only drive.  purchased 2 more 500gb satas.  I unplugged and installed vista on a clean primary drive.  I unplugged vista and installed ubuntu 7.10 as a clean primary drive.  It;s an od setup because my boot drive is XP and vista BCD looks works off a primary drive.  When all were plugged in is used bcdedit to add entries for ubuntu.
<bazhang> albuntu: just upgrade to hardy (or stick with gutsy) and install lamp
<shady> tar -xf linuxwacom-0.8.0.tar
<hwilde> Prose,  you could use  proftpd  and the gui   gproftpd to config
<zvacet> albuntu synaptic>edit tam>mark packages by task>LAMP
<unop> noelferreira, hmm, now that's odd, are you sur you got the right command?
<shady> d linuxwacom-0.8.0
<drivetrax> lamp in 24 hours..
<stik> upgrades are the devil.. always fresh install
 * fiyawerx follows stik's philosophy
<jim_beam> of cource i have to edit menu.1st to have the right drive assignment as determined by bcd.
<albuntu> what about lubi ? will it do the work for me
<albuntu> ?
<fiyawerx> altho, i fresh install like every 2 weeks for some reason or another it seems
<ryugaka> how's hardy today :D
<Prose> hwilde: actually, it's not for the configuration that I want a gui.. it's for the user accessing the server.. actually I want it to feel like it's samba :P
<ne0> ok
<bazhang> albuntu: best just to install lamp
<fiyawerx> mostly ocd and trying new distros after i mess with them in vbox
<noelferreira> unop, yes
<drivetrax> albuntu,  unetbootin was simple.. for me
<joecurlee> hi all... running 8.04, just installed sound blaster audigy se... unable to get surround sound
<hwilde> !fuse | Prose
<rsk> ryugaka: i don't have one :/(
<ubottu> Prose: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<drivetrax> I has no burner
<ryugaka> when are they going to fix the ndiswrapper issues on a dell1501 :/
<bazhang> albuntu you can then remove the gui if you wish
<hwilde> Prose, if you setup Fuse right you can remotely mount a drive over ssh and it will look just like nautilus
<joecurlee> have been googling but no recent tutorials... old suggestions don't seem to work
<hwilde> Prose, but if you want a good ftp client,   gftp is nice.
<Simonft> ﻿ryugaka: what are the problmes
<stik> I never did upgrades in windows and still don't in linux
<ryugaka> well the fix right now for my computer
<hwilde> stik, upgrades are fine.  you just have to know what you're doing and not upgrade to the alpha unstable stuff.
<ryugaka> is rmmoding b44
<Gletob117> can someone point me to the off topic irc channel
<unop> noelferreira, ok, examine the output of dmesg .. especially towards the end .. see if you can spot anything unusual.
<hwilde> !offtopic | Gletob117
<Prose> hwilde: if I use fuse, will I have to go through the pain of jailing the user ?
<ubottu> Gletob117: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<albuntu> drivetrax: what does unetbootin do ?
<ryugaka> and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper first
<cashmoney> Hey guys, can anybody help me setup my locales?
<stik> and create a new user :P
<ryugaka> and then let b44 in
<ne0> shady, do I do same command as before for make?
<unop> cashmoney, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<Pelo> anyone know a way to triger an event when the monitor shuts down and when it comes back up ?  I'd like to turn off my eye candy when I'm not using the comp
<bitfrost> Hi I am trying to download Hardy Repo
<hwilde> Prose, the way I understand it's like mapping a network drive, over ssh, so they cannot go up a directory if that's what you mean
<stik> I wonder what portion of the problems in the forums would disappear if the person created a new user and seen if the problem still existed
<ryugaka> i really want to get back to ubuntu, the only thing keeping me is the wireless.
<Pelo> bitfrost, you want to dl the repos ? why ?
<hwilde> stik, do you need help with something
<Prose> hwilde: oh really! thats very interesting.. so they are 'jailed' by default.. "fuse" you call it ?
<noelferreira> unop, yes of course the problem with the keys being stucked like i sai
<noelferreira> *said
<noelferreira> i will paste it unop
<Pelo> ryugaka, have you tried hardy ? wifi support is gettting better
<Simonft> ryugaka: what type of card
<ogra> Prose, did you try Places->Connection to Server ?
<shady> are U already in the directory you just extracted???
<shady> ne0???
<hwilde> !fuse | Prose
<ubottu> Prose: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<ogra> Prose, nautilus has builtin ftp support
<ryugaka> uhhhhh something 1390
<bitfrost> Hi Pelo, because in our country Internet is too expensive, so I can help rural communities downloading the hardy repo, I am downloading it right now, but, I get an error that the file is being truncated
<ne0> shady once i untar it what do i do?
<Prose> ogra: thanks but I am looking for something a little more secure than naked FTP
<shady> cd into it
<Pelo> bitfrost, if you downlod the dvd that will get you the full main and restricted repos
<narothepharoh> I just updated to 8.04 and now wine will not work ive tried to uninstall and reinstall but when i go to browse the c drive it says url not supported?
<noelferreira> unop, http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe  sometimes they get stucked and other times aren't inserted
<ne0> k well after that?
<ogra> Prose, ah
<Prose> ogra: also, I want a samba-like interface for the ftp server but it seems fuse does it differently and better
<ryugaka> and i used the hardy beta for a while and the wireless was lousy
<bazhang> hi Pelo ;]
<Simonft> ryugaka: what wireless card?
<unop> noelferreira, hmm, what does this give you?   echo $LANG
<crescentmoon> Naro... after you uninstalled Wine, did you delete the "Fake" C drive it creates. It won't reset any prior settings unless you do that before you reinstall
<Prose> hwilde: so I guess thanks again for the 2nd time today !
<ryugaka> let me go find it :/
<Pelo> bitfrost, maybe you can check the get involved section of the website and see about setting up your own mirror
<Pelo> hey bazhang
<hwilde> ryugaka, I have wireless working in every flavor.  what is your issue
<shady> cd linuxwacom-0.8.0
<shady> ne0
<ogra> Prose, well, in the backend it will still do what the server provides (ftp)
<bitfrost> O really thanks! can you point it where i can download it, it is the same image.ubuntu.com I think
<bitfrost> ?
<thingfish> msg ubotu nvidia
<thingfish> aack
<ryugaka> broadcom 1390
<bazhang> ryugaka: that is a broadcom
<xenomorph99> Anyone have any experience of installing ubuntu server to an IDE compact flash ?
<Pelo> bitfrost, the dvd ?  hold on
<ne0> yea but i meant once im in what do i do
<hwilde> Prose, ogra    fuse + sshfs    http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<Pelo> !torrents | bitfrost
<ubottu> bitfrost: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ne0> make file?
<ogra> hwilde, ftp ?
<ryugaka> bwcutter or whatever gives me a lousy wireless connection
<hwilde> ogra, ssh
<ryugaka> and ndiswrapper doesn't work right
<hwilde> ryugaka, why don't you just drop $50 on a decent wireless card ?
<noelferreira> pt_PT.UTF-8
<ogra> hwilde, he asked for a secure ftp client if i'm not wrong :)
<Simonft> ﻿ryugaka: I have a link somewhere, im on one rith now
<noelferreira> unop, pt_PT.UTF-8
<ryugaka> i was using ubuntu1501
<ervis> hi all
<ryugaka> for tutorials
<ogra> hwilde, which is indeed a contradiction in itself ;)
<ryugaka> but even they don't know how to fix it :/
<cesar__> hi world of freedom
<kakalotsai> hi
<Pelo> !enter | ryugaka
<ubottu> ryugaka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nouri> somebody can tell me how to upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 from the server
<kakalotsai> find my freedom
<hwilde> ogra, he wants a way for users to mount a remote filesystem securely, with a gui browser.  fuse + sshfs will do that within nautilus, but ssh backend  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<Pelo> ryugaka, what is your issue again ?
<Pelo> in one line
<geoffrian> Ahoyhoy
<ne0> or do i have to do something with the other file shady? after i get into the dir
<bitfrost> Thanks I will start to download it right away
<ryugaka> wireless not working correctly mostly.
<Simonft> ryugaka: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<shady> just leave it like that
<Obsoleet> Hi could someone recommend a media center solution/setup for ubuntu? basically looking to watch tv, download movies, and listen to my audio collection.
<Simonft> ryugaka: then restart
<shady> cd into the dir I gave you
<ryugaka> But then I get a 1mb connection.
<LogicalDash> Obsoleet: sounds like you want Mythbuntu
<ne0> yea i did but now what
<ogra> hwilde, well, then he should just use the by default builtin sftp handler in nautilus ;) (as well in Places->connect to server)
<ryugaka> Instead of what I'm suppose to get.
<shady> now do "more /proc/bus/usb/devices
<shady>  |grep wacom
<Pelo> Obsoleet, ubuntu-studio ???
<kakalotsai> somebody cans help me?
<ryugaka> Also, sorry about the enter. I'm so use to typing small lines and typing fast, it can see I'm spamming.
<LogicalDash>  !help | kakalotsai
<ubottu> kakalotsai: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<tommy> Hallo
<shady> It should return the word wacom itself
<hwilde> ogra, right, which is why I first pointed him to proftpd
<kakalotsai> oh thanks
<Pelo> !enter | ryugaka
<ubottu> ryugaka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Simonft> ﻿ryugaka: a 1mb connectionis not so bad for a broadcom card
<Obsoleet> thanks, will have a look at both suggestions now
<noelferreira> unop, should i convertmy locale
<ne0> shady, i get this  ash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<kakalotsai> how can i play mp3 in ubuntu?
<LogicalDash>  ! mp3 | kakalotsai
<ubottu> kakalotsai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ogra> hwilde, openssh-server provides all he needs
<kakalotsai> uh
<shady> hey ne0
<Pelo> later folks
<kakalotsai> yes,right
<unop> noelferreira, one sec, i'm compiling a command for you.
<ne0> yea sup
<wireless84> nnnoj
<kakalotsai> play mo3
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras kakalotsai
<ryugaka> Simonft, but aren't I suppose to be getting like 54 or something, and my wireless connection is less than half of what it's suppose to be.
<kakalotsai> mp3
<shady> dont you have a msn account, It'd be much easier
<noelferreira> unop, thanks
<hwilde> ne0, shady,  lsusb | grep wacom
<LogicalDash> kakalotsai, go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> kakalotsai: install that
<ne0> yea i do
<ryugaka> On windows, right now my connection is excellent. When I use Ubuntu I get a 50% connection.
<kakalotsai> ok
<shady> ok, give it to me
<hwilde> ryugaka, windows lies.
<ne0> hwilde, thanks
<kakalotsai> i will try now
<cesar__> I have a laptop 12", I want to set my configuration to another screen
<kakalotsai> thanks
<bitfrost> Lets say 20 gb, do you have some experience with debmirror, I don´t want to it being redownloading everything again and again each time my internet connection goes down
<LogicalDash> ryugaka, the connection strength has nothing to do with actual bandwidth
<Simonft> ﻿ryugaka: what have you tried exactly to get the broadcom to work?
<Bizzeh> is it at all possible to (easily) load up a volume in linux, that has been stretched across 2 dynamic disks?
<unop> noelferreira, try this.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kbd kbd-compat kbd-data xkb-data xkbset xkbutils xkbcomp setxkbmap locales;  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<bazhang> ryugaka: please pastebin the output of iwconfig
<GMWeezel> how can i list all HARD links to a certain file / file table entry?
<kakalotsai> i install ubuntu this night
<unop> noelferreira, if you continue to have a problem after that. see if this command makes a difference.   setxkbmap pt
<kakalotsai> this is the first time i use it
<kakalotsai> :D
<ne0> shady, did you get it
<kakalotsai> thanks for all
<crescentmoon> Broadcoms are a nightmare to deal with, because they are "dumb" cards that require the driver to be loaded onto the card everytime you use it.
<ogra> kakalotsai, so you like it ? :)
<crescentmoon> I no longer buy broadcom products
<kakalotsai> yes
<wil> hey all, i have a adobe air application for twitter called twhirl, and i want it to run on startup. any idea how i would put that in my sessions?
<ogra> great :)
<kakalotsai> :)
<noelferreira> ok unop, i   'll see
<fiyawerx> this is odd, my terminal stopped working, when i open one, it just hangs
<noelferreira> thanks
<shady> no
<LogicalDash> fiyawerx, try renaming your .bashrc and see if it works now
<kakalotsai> hope all people will help me use it fluently
<shady> you may way a paste it ne0
<fiyawerx> LogicalDash, its only gnome-terminal thats hanging, xterm works fine
<reljdhe> Anyone play Call Of Duty 4 on ubuntu ?
<LogicalDash> fiyawerx, in that case probably a problem with your gnome-terminal profiles
<fiyawerx> LogicalDash, same issue, never seen that happen
<kakalotsai> ho
<kakalotsai> oh
<kakalotsai> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fiyawerx> literally i had one open, closed it, and now this
<Man_of_Wax> I need help with mdadm , I've booted with wrong parameters and /dev/md2 stopped to work. Some log: http://rafb.net/p/ORIcup81.html
<fiddler> hello, returning linux user here
<kakalotsai> someone helps me,pls
<LogicalDash>  !ask | kakalotsai
<ubottu> kakalotsai: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bizzeh> why is downloading packages going so slow? i have a 20mbit downstream, yet from the package manager, im getting 100kb/s at the most
<fiyawerx> LogicalDash, do you know where they are stored?
<kakalotsai>  Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ogra> kakalotsai, you can do thyt in add/remove as well
<LogicalDash> fiyawerx, somewhere in .gnome2
<Simonft> im trying to install wine, and the intructions on the website will not work. Im on hardy heron
<thingfish> I've googled all over the place but all the "fixes" say run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which as I've found out, skips all the video configuration part.
<Br0k3> shady, did you get it now?
<kakalotsai>  Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wil> simonft: sudo apt-get install wine    ?
<genii> Man_of_Wax: What does your mdadm.conf look like?
<crescentmoon> Simon do it through Add/Remove
<stbain> Bizzeh: bottleneck at the far end of the connection, perhaps?
<ogra> kakalotsai, that will care for it to be available automatically and add the needed repositories
<crescentmoon> don't do the manual method it isn't necessary
<shady> no Br03
<Obsoleet> Anyone experiencing random mouse pointer pauses? I am using a USB Logitech mouse, and it seems to randomly pause every 3-10 minutes just hangs for about 3-5 seconds.
<Br0k3> shady i pmed it to u
<wil> hey all, i have a adobe air application for twitter called twhirl, and i want it to run on startup. any idea how i would put that in my sessions?
<fiyawerx> LogicalDash, this is odd, even firefox wont start now
<LogicalDash> kakalotsai, you need to go to the System menu, the Administration submenu, then click Software Sources; in the window you get, check all the boxes and click Close, then Reload
<kakalotsai> can you show me,orga
<kpzani> thingfish: i'm currently trying the envyNG install.  i'll let you know if it works better
<noelferreira> unop, there's no kbd-data package
<LogicalDash> fiyawerx, have you tried logging out and in again?
<shady> ok , hold on
<fiddler> cut and paste? have forgotten
<Man_of_Wax> genii: http://rafb.net/p/k2b6rk52.html
<fiyawerx> LogicalDash, not yet, wish i could figure out whats locking everything up first
<unop> noelferreira, no worries, try and continue if you can
<ogra> kakalotsai, click on Applications->Add/Remove
<Br0k3> shady, i cant seem to send pm i guess if your not getting them do you want to try to pm yours
<kakalotsai> LogicalDash: i will try now
<kakalotsai> ok
<YoG_> hi, my computer is connected to the TV only, after suspend/hibernation I don't get any output to the TV and Xorg is taking 100% cpu, can anyone help me fixing the problem? (I'm on hardy)
<xenomorph99> Having trouble installing Ubuntu server to an IDE compact flash - cannot find kernel in apt sources. Anyone assist?
<Br0k3> #Br0k3
<unop> Br0k3, you need to be registered on freenode for pms to work.. are you registered?
<ogra> kakalotsai, select "all applications" in the pulldown menu and search for ubuntu restricted :)
<fiyawerx> I don't even get any output when i start them from the command line, just hang
<Br0k3> tea
<Br0k3> yes
<genii> Man_of_Wax: Readin
<SilverStreak> Gapagos: there's also avidemux if you want, but it isn't as simple as VLC's wizard
<SilverStreak> oops, ignore that
<LogicalDash> fiyawerx, I'm betting it's the window manager, best way to get out of that is to log out
<kakalotsai> i only find "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<kakalotsai> but i need code to play MP#
<kakalotsai> MP3
<ogra> kakalotsai, did you select "all applications" ?
<kakalotsai> yes
<shady> ok, ne0, already added U, waiting for you to authorize the request
<kakalotsai> all app
<wil> i have a adobe air application for twitter called twhirl and i want it to run on startup. Any clue how i would put that in my sessions?
<bazhang> kakalotsai: you need to enable the necessary repositories then reload and try again
<kakalotsai> ok
<ogra> bazhang, at least in hardy g-a-i will do that automatically
<ogra> but you need to select "all available applications"
<bazhang> kakalotsai: system administration software sources
<kpzani> is there a command i can run that will tell me if the nvidia driver is actually loaded?
<kakalotsai> in SHOW : will i chosee supporter App
<kakalotsai> or ALL APP
<noelferreira> unop, didn't work but i am   changing my locales manually
<ogra> kakalotsai, all available applications
<kakalotsai> ok
<bazhang> kakalotsai: all apps
<hwilde> kpzani, lsmod | grep nvid
<noelferreira> i wil restart x t see what happens unop , see you
<bazhang> ogra right thanks ;]
<fiddler> video on quad core build - can't make /sudo displayconfig-gtk stick for asus p5k-vm onboard gfx
<kakalotsai> Ubuntu restricted extras
<kakalotsai> that right?
<bitfrost> Thank you all I will get a better research and tell my advances
<ogra> kakalotsai, yup
<bazhang> kakalotsai: that is it yes
<Obsoleet> Anyone experienced random mouse pointer pauses?
<kakalotsai> ok
<xenomorph99> ﻿Having trouble installing Ubuntu server to an IDE compact flash - cannot find kernel in apt sources. Anyone assist?
<ogra> kakalotsai, set the checkbox
<kakalotsai> thanks
<kakalotsai> ok
<kpzani> so if i run lsmod | grep -i nvidia and get nothing then my nvidia driver isnt actually being used  by any device - is this correct?
<ogra> kakalotsai, and click apply changes at the bottom right
<Bizzeh> hey, right now i have a -generic kernel, is there any way to get a k8 optimised kernel?
<bitfrost> Hi Obsoleet try looking at your dmesg and look if the is no SATA timeouts
<ggeecko> when i do "iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 3128,22 -m state --state NEW -j ACCEPT" it says "getsockopt failed strangely: No such file or directory"
<wil> i have a adobe air application for twitter called twhirl and i want it to run on startup. Any clue how i would put that in my sessions?
<dean_> Hi guys, any NVIDIA guru's in?
<Mkop> I'm trying to set up printers, but in KControl, there is no printers module
<kakalotsai> i install it,then can i play Mp3 with media player?
<bitfrost> that gets me very angry on my HP laptop because it get that timeout sta bug
<ogra> kakalotsai, yup
<bazhang> kakalotsai: yes
<Keitai> Bizzeh: make your own^^
<fiddler> video on quad core build - can't make /sudo displayconfig-gtk stick for asus p5k-vm onboard gfx
<bitfrost> *sta/sta
<Bizzeh> Keitai: without having to make my own
<bitfrost> *sta/sata sorry
<stbain> Mkop: might want to ask in #kubuntu
 * erealz hello everyone I need help I have accedently changed my permission to my user account how can I put the defoult permission back to my user account?!
<kakalotsai> i have a trouble
<ogra> kakalotsai, tell me
<bazhang> erealz: go into grub and set the new password there
<Keitai> Bizzeh: don't know any source...
<kakalotsai> this app not avaiable?
<ervis> how install fifa 2007 in ubuntu 8.o4
<ervis> how install fifa 2007 in ubuntu 8.o4
<Irbii> is there anyway to recover my 'root' user? I've accidentally removed it with sudo deluser root
<ogra> kakalotsai, which app ?
<kakalotsai> Ubuntu restricted extras]
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-recover-password-under-ubuntu.html erealz
<kakalotsai> this app
<erealz> no no no
<stbain> !wine | ervis
<ubottu> ervis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rsp> Hi why the heck does Ubuntu start to lag like nothing else after a few hours?
<erealz> not the password
<ogra> kakalotsai, hmm, it works fine here, what exactly does it say ?
<cesar__> How can I configurate the resolution of my laptop screen, it shows 800x600
<ogra> kakalotsai, (the exact wording)
<ervis> i know wine
<kakalotsai> orga,you use ubuntu?
<wil> how can i have a shortcut run on startup?
<erealz> I just need the defoult setting permission for my user account
<ogra> kakalotsai, yes
<cesar__> and I need to go to 1800 x 700
<erealz> that's all
<Irbii> Is there anyway to recover my 'root' user? I've accidentally removed it with sudo deluser root
<drivetrax> need link about the binary video players
<fiddler> video on quad core build - can't make /sudo displayconfig-gtk stick for asus p5k-vm onboard gfx
<kakalotsai> you can play mp3 music
<Obsoleet> bitfrost, I see alot of errors relating to psmouse.c here is an output of dmsg: http://pastebin.com/m433c490f
<ervis> but i have problem run setup i dont KNOW how to
<ogra> kakalotsai, yes
<kakalotsai> uh
<dampit07_> ervis: you have to install wine first
<kakalotsai> i will try
<ogra> kakalotsai, i installed ubuntu restricted extras exactly the way i told you
<stbain> ervis: wine setup.exe
<dean_> any NVIDIA guys in? I can't get my 1080p set showing with TwinView, can as seperate X Screen, but need twinview
<Keitai> cesar__: there's a application in the System->Settings menu of Gnome, "Display Resolution"^^
<kakalotsai> Ubuntu restricted extras (not avaible)
<kakalotsai> this is the message
<rsp> dean_: No, 1490 guys using AMD/ATi
<dampit07_> ervis: open a terminal and into it type "sudo apt-get install wine" without the ""'s
<ogra> kakalotsai, after you clicked "apply changes" ?
<kakalotsai> i try REFRESH
<xenomorph99> ﻿Having trouble installing Ubuntu server to an IDE compact flash - cannot find kernel in apt sources. Anyone assist?
<Simonft> when running sudo apt-get update, I get this error. Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dean_> rsp: what?
<kakalotsai> but i can't check it
<ogra> kakalotsai, are you in the add/remove application ?
<kakalotsai> yes
<genii> Irbii: sudo adduser --home /root --uid 0 --gid 0 root
<kakalotsai> add.revmove app
<ogra> kakalotsai, it should refresh automatically
<Irbii> sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<erealz> ok how about
<stbain> Irbii: best bet is probably to reboot into rescue mode and edit the /etc/passwd file manually
<ogra> kakalotsai, did you change anything in system->preferences->software sources ? (you shouldnt )
<erealz> what the defoult user id for a user account
<wil> hey i could really use some help i have a shortcut on my desktop that i want to run on starup? what would i use in the command line in sessons to have a shortcut run?
<kakalotsai> no
<erealz> say after a fresh install?....
<Irbii> stbain, what do I have to add there?
<kakalotsai> this is the first time i use ubuntu
<iGama> Hy!
<iGama> does any one use RT ? (request-tracker)
<theshadow> alright I installed apache via apt-get install apache2 but apache is throwing this error apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<theshadow> whats causing this?
<kakalotsai> can you test for me
<Mkop> does anyone have any ideas for me re: lack of printers module in KControl?
<kakalotsai> pls,install it
<stbain> Mkop: you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<Mkop> I should point out, I'm using andLinux and whatever KDE stuff I have I installed via Synaptic
<Mkop> I'm asking there as well
<kakalotsai> once again
<kakalotsai> sorry my bad englsih
<stbain> Mkop: k
<ogra> kakalotsai, i'm just uninstalling to get to the same state as you, gimme a sec
<fiyawerx> er, i just noticed virtualbox was Sun
<kakalotsai> :D
<fiyawerx> is that new?
<kakalotsai> sorry my bad English,org
<Mkop> kaklotsai: were you talking to me?  if yes, install what?
<ogra> dont worry :)
<kakalotsai> ogra
<bitfrost> Obsoleet: try this on XF86Config Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "1"
<iGama> fiyawerx, yep, about 2 moths now
<fiyawerx> iGama, nifty
<drivetrax> A malicious client may be eavesdropping on your session or you may have just clicked a menu or some application just decided to get focus.
<ogra> kakalotsai, one second
<kakalotsai> i'm from VietNam
<fiyawerx> I dont' like the OSE much, going for the binary
<kakalotsai> ok
<drivetrax> Could not grab your mouse
<crescentmoon> Man my connection to Steam is slaming
<thiago_> aguem fala portugues?
<kakalotsai> where are u from orga?
<crescentmoon> 1.1Mb/s
<ogra> kakalotsai, germany
<drivetrax> Grab my Mouse?
<kakalotsai> uh
<MachinTrucChose> can anyone tell me why Nautilus still generated thumbnails for my videos even though I set it not to preview files bigger than 5mb?
<jrib> !pt | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kakalotsai> i have a friend
<genii> Irbii: If editing from livecd: /etc/pawwd add: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash                    /etc/shadow  add: root:!:13837:0:99999:7:::
<kakalotsai> he like germany
<fiyawerx> MachinTrucChose, dont think thumnails are actual previews, if you highlight them, they will _play_ normally I believe
<Obsoleet> bitfrost, thanks will do.
<kakalotsai> and now he learn Deutche
<xenomorph99> ﻿Having trouble installing Ubuntu server to an IDE compact flash - cannot find kernel in apt sources. Anyone assist?
<ogra> kakalotsai, so if i click the checkbox in my add/remove i get a popup window telling me that it wants to enable "restricted software", do you get that ?
<stbain> xenomorph99: try the alternate cd
<crescentmoon> ogra yes
<stbain> !alternate | xenomorph99
<ervis> wine: could not load L"Z:\\FIFA07.exe": Bad EXE format for
<ervis> ervis@ervis-laptop:/media/n$ preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
<ervis> preloader: Warning: failed to reserve range 00000000-00010000
<ubottu> xenomorph99: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<crescentmoon> that is normal
<xenomorph99> I did. It won't fit onto the 2GB flash card
<ogra> crescentmoon, well kakalotsai doesnt seem to get that :)
<Simonft> does sudo apt-get install wine work?
<MachinTrucChose> machintrucchose: so how do I stop that? What I really want is to stop the constant hard drive access everytime I open a video folder (not to mention it re-generates everything if I move a video folder somewhere else!)
<fidelio> hi everybody
<MachinTrucChose> I don't need thumbnails, I browse in List View
<xenomorph99> And I'm using the text installer with the server edition
<ogra> Simon-MPFH, as long as you dont want to drink it :)
<stbain> xenomorph99: minimal install then
<kakalotsai> no
<Bill_MI> Hiya folks.  Is it known how good pulseaudio is in Hardy repositories?
<YoG_> hi, my computer is connected to the TV only, after suspend/hibernation I don't get any output to the TV and Xorg is taking 100% cpu, can anyone help me fixing the problem? (I'm on hardy)
<fidelio> I upgraded from dapper to HArdy without problems..except that my external ntsf HD didn't get mounted...any idea?
<kakalotsai> wait for me  1 sec
<xenomorph99> I think it's an issue with how the compact flash card is seen, not the installer
<kakalotsai> when i clik check box
<stbain> xenomorph99: could be, that's why I recommended the alternate CD. More likelihood of your flash card being detected
<ogra> kakalotsai, right, what do you get then ?
<papi001> join # 100
<kakalotsai> a diaglobox show with content THE LIST OF APP NOT AVAIABLE
<xenomorph99> But it's supposed to be "an IDE drive"; why is there more chance with the alternate CD than the server edition?
<ogra> kakalotsai, does it have a refresh button ?
<tiger_evan> I am using a program to write into to text file, but what should i give to program in ubuntu ?  is that will be /home/bobby/write.txt ??
<noob-africa_> hi all... i have solved the NVIDIA problem
<kakalotsai> and two button ReFresh
<noob-africa_> anyone want to listen?
<kakalotsai> and CLOSE
<stbain> xenomorph99: DMA?
<ogra> kakalotsai, click on refresh
<kakalotsai>  i clik ReFresh
<YoG_> can't anyone here help me with suspend/hibernation?
<Br0k3> does any1 know a good program to monitor processes
<xenomorph99> what about it ?
<stbain> xenomorph99: try appending ide=nodma to your installer's boot string. Might want to add in noacpi as well
<inukshux> How can I hide my IP address from a website? I mean, there's a voting going on. And I can only submit one vote from an ip in every 3 hours. How can I hide my IP so I could vote more?
<ogra> Br0k3, try htop
<kakalotsai> but i can't install it
<qman__> Br0k3, System > Administration > System Monitor
<hydrogen> inukshux: ...
<kakalotsai> i use ubuntu 7.10
<hydrogen> Thats off topic for this channel for 1
<noob-africa_> actually it was very simple... i had two versions of the same driver... one from the Ubuntu repos and the second from NVIDIA
<crescentmoon> inuk hahaha
<Br0k3> k thanks
<crescentmoon> Find a proxy to use somewhere
<ogra> kakalotsai, oh, i was assuming 8.04, sorry
<noob-africa_> so, under advise, i removed the one from Ubuntu repos, and kept the NVIDIA one...
<stbain> xenomorph99: sounds like a similar problem I had trying to get 8.04 on my Dell Poweredge 2450s.... boots off hte CD then can't find the CD drive to install the packages. My solution was to install Dapper (Ubuntu 6.10) and then do the upgrade over the network.
<noob-africa_> it now works fine!
<noob-africa_> now i have to reconfigure the audio and i will be home free
<xenomorph99> You had to go back to go forwards? ;-)
<sls> how do I unzip lots of files in a directory -- kind of like: for {*.zip} unzip $
<ogra> kakalotsai, go to system->preferences->software sources in that case and enable the restricted and multiverse repositories
<noob-africa_> for the solution, please go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709161 and read post #5
<kakalotsai> ok
<hydrogen> sls: unzip *.zip
<kakalotsai> lets me try
<inukshux> hydrogen: I'm an ubuntu user. Where could I ask elsewhere? #haxx000rz? For now, it's for cheating. But if I wouldn't have told the reason, it'd be a technical question.
<ogra> kakalotsai, in 8.04 that happens automatically
<jrib> sls: for file in *; do unzip $file; done
<hydrogen> inukshux: No, it would be off topic still
<sls> jrib thanks
<jrib> sls: better:  for file in *.zip; do unzip $file; done
<bazhang> !ot | inukshux
<ubottu> inukshux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<noob-africa_> does anyone know why i am not  getting audio?
<hydrogen> #ubuntu does not have anything to do with ip address masking
<ogra> kakalotsai, after that try add/remove again, it should work then
<hydrogen> jrib: better? no
<hydrogen> unzip *.zip
<Obsoleet> bitfrost, thanks will restart and see if the random pauses continue, again thanks.
<hydrogen> extra loops are extra
<bitfrost> Obsoleet you are welcome
<crescentmoon> inuk i already answered your offtopic question... go find a proxy that will let you rotate addresses
<qman__> xenomorph99, stbain, I had the same problem with older versions of Ubuntu (6.06), and my solution was to borrow a different CD drive and use that for the install
<kakalotsai> ok
<qman__> xenomorph99, stbain, my other solution, for a dell laptop, was to install the ubuntu live CD on a USB stick, and boot from and install that
<xenomorph99> It's not the CD drive - or my usual hardware as I'm running 8.04 on it now
<mynyml> anyone knows how to use b43-fwcutter ?
<stbain> qman__: Yes, replacing the CD drive can solve the problem as well. In my case, wasn't another slimline available and the BIOS doesn't support booting from a USB stick.
<kakalotsai> system->preferences->software sources( i can't find software sources)
<stbain> old hardware FTL
<xenomorph99> The problem is that Ubuntu will not install to an IDE compact flash because it says it cannot locate a kernel for it in the apt sources
<Simonft> ﻿mynyml: me, you having a problem with broadcom?
<stbain> xenomorph99: which are... on the CD?
<xenomorph99> I've installed with the CD into my hard disk. It's not the cD
<mark___> Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to shutdown, restart or logout properly. It goes to a black screen and just freezes, anyone else have this problem?
<qman__> heh
<kakalotsai> what wrong?
<fidelio> I upgraded from dapper to HArdy without problems..except that my external ntsf HD didn't get mounted...any idea?
<stbain> xenomorph99: hrmmm.... try installing in a different machine and then transferring the IDE compact flash over?
<jrib> hydrogen: unzip doesn't work like that
<ogra> kakalotsai, hmm, i got a german system here, probably i translated wrongly, what do you have in the system menu ?
<xenomorph99> I don't have n machines lying around ;-)
<noelferreira> unop, i think my problem was the scim method input. i had the keyborad configured for english and my locale was portuguese. i disabled that in the SCIM. do you think it was that?
<Amun> Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows offhand the configuration IP for a LinkSys wireless router?
<mynyml> Simonft: yeah. i installed it and rebooted but nothing. shouldnt i b43-fwcutter -w something ?
<xenomorph99> I know it can be done because I've seen an article in Linux Format on it
<linuxgeekery> I've installed a jabber server on my machine (jabberd2) and pyaimt, and now I can't connect to it after a reboot of the computer
<matthew_> amun: 192.168.1.1
<hydrogen> ah
<matthew_> most of the time
<xenomorph99> Presumably, it's my combination of motherboard (Gigabyte) and this IDE CF
<Simonft> ﻿mynyml: what command line did you use?
<qman__> Amun, Linksys default address is 192.168.1.1
<hydrogen> jrib: I was expecting it to behave a bit more like normal unix tools... my bad
<noob-africa_> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Factoid alsamixer not found
<noob-africa_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xenomorph99> I just wondered if there is a way of forcing Ubuntu to use the generic kernel or to fool it into thinking that I have a standard HDD there
<Amun> matthew_, Ah perfect, thanks :)
<kakalotsai> Universal Acess
<kakalotsai> About me
<kakalotsai> ....
<fiyawerx> whats a good virus scanner i can use to scan an ntfs drive?
<kakalotsai> but don't have it
<nickellery> fiyawerx: is this a windows drive?
<fiyawerx> Nicke, external hd
<fiyawerx> actually, its fat32 now that i think of it
<ogra> kakalotsai, wrong submenu
<ar3ac> someone can help me : slow usb mounting  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10010/
<linuxgeekery> fiyawerx: clamav
<kakalotsai> ?
<crescentmoon> clamav +1
<fiyawerx> linuxgeekery, thanks
<mynyml> Simonft: i only installed it (apt-get install build-essential b43-fwcutter). i was following a tutorial but the author gets the tarball instead, and refers to a file named wl_apsta.o in it to install, and i cant find it with locate
<eyyYo> Why do I get "command not found" when doing "sudo ./filename"? I want to open 'filename' with superuser privileges.
<kakalotsai> ogra,have you website?
<matthew_> anyone know how to find the PID of a process bound to a certain port then to kill it by that PID?
<stbain> !permissions | eyyYo
<ubottu> eyyYo: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<linuxgeekery> eyyYo: you should do sudo [application] ./filename
<hischild> my XFS main partition crashed. It's telling me that it can't read the superblock. Is there a solution to this or did i lose all the data?
<linuxgeekery> eyyYo: so, if it's a text file, sudo gedit ./filename
<Simonft> mynyml: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter try that
<kakalotsai> wrong submenu?
<stbain> eyyYo: unless ./filename is executable. Which, if it isn't, will be explained at the link ubottu just pasted.
<qman__> eyyYo, you need to make the file executable before you can execute it
<linuxgeekery> hischild: can you mount it from the ubuntu livecd
<mynyml> Simonft: i did. it installed fine. my problem is i still dont have wireless working
<ogra> kakalotsai, under system there are two menus
<kakalotsai> i choose SYSTEM-->PREFERENCES
<mynyml> Simonft: basically, i dont know what's the next step after installing it
<juna> i am installing ubuntu with unetbootin because my cdrom is not working and i have no floppy but in the step of apt it remains to 6% when i choose only ubuntu desktop.
<hischild> linuxgeekery, no i cannot. That's the point where it tells me it can't read the superblock.
<Simonft> ﻿mynyml: you ran that exact line?
<ogra> kakalotsai, right, is there also "administration" =
<kakalotsai> maybe Administrator?
<ogra> ?
<ogra> yeah
<kakalotsai> ok
<ogra> go there
<FloodBot1> ogra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eyyYo> linuxgeekery, i am aware that i open text files with nano or gedit. its an executable
<crescentmoon> I'm about to have CS Source installed anyone wanna game? :)
<kakalotsai> then
<eyyYo> stbain, okay, thanks :)
<kakalotsai> ?
<ogra> FloodBot1, ????
<kakalotsai> what i will do next step?
<linuxgeekery> eyyYo: then you should make it executable.  chmod +x filename then do sudo ./filename
<hischild> ogra, you're using the enter to much. Please try to keep your answers and questions on a single line.
<ogra> kakalotsai, look for software sources
<stbain> xenomorph99: see if the 6 --> 8 path works for you. Worked for me.
<ogra> hischild, oh sigh
<stbain> !ot crescentmoon
<ubottu> Factoid ot crescentmoon not found
<matthew_> anyone know how to find the PID of a process bound to a certain port then to kill it by that PID?
<linuxgeekery> !ot | crescentmoon
<ubottu> crescentmoon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mynyml> Simonft: yep. and i can run b43-fwcutter so i know its installed. except its supposed to be used to extract a firmware file (which was downloaded together with it, it prompted me), but i dont know where to find this file
<ogra> hischild, since when do you have a bot for that, thats quite harsh
<kakalotsai> have mayny tab
<eyyYo> linuxgeekery, thank you, ill try that
<kakalotsai> many tab
<albuntu> i am installing ubuntu with unetbootin because my cdrom is not working and i have no floppy but in the step of apt it remains to 6% when i choose only ubuntu desktop. anyone that has an idea ?
<Simonft> mynyml: http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 try this
<stbain> matthew_: netstat -naltp | grep ':[port]'
<kakalotsai> ubuntu software
<ogra> kakalotsai, search for restricted and for multiverse
<ogra> kakalotsai, check the checkbox at both
<kakalotsai> Thirt-Party software
<kakalotsai> ...
<matthew_> stbain, thanks, now how do I pipe that to 'sudo kill <PID>' ?
<hischild> ogra, it's not my bot. It's the bot from the ubuntu team, who is partially responsible for keeping this channel clear.
<stbain> matthew_: you don't... once you see hte pid, then you can 'sudo kill -9 [type in the pid]'
<matthew_> stbain, I need to get a script to do it, so thats not really an option...
<kakalotsai> what will i check?(content)
<sadiel> Hello guys. I'm runing Ubuntustudio 8.04.I have a lot of issues with sound. I think it might be my soundcard, since it's an integrated one. (1) The issues are: I do not get sound on some games (armagetron, chromium) (2) Midi playback crashes when using finale 2002 on wine, either using the native timidity engine or using jack and qsynth. Funny thing is, when using finale 2007's native soundfont engine I got no prob. How can I tweak either timidity or jack
<sadiel> or qsynth or
<sadiel>  wine to stop the crashes? Should I increase my soundcard priority?
<stbain> matthew_: you could pipe in the pid with some regex matching
<ogra> hischild, yes, apparently ... i wasnt aware that #ubuntu turned into a bot playground ... (i usually sit in other channels and didnt do #ubuntu for quite a while)
<linuxgeekery> sadiel: what soundcard do you have?
<mynyml> Simonft: im reading about it. thanks
<Simonft> mynyml: I gtg, if you need more help, ask if anyone here can help you with a broadcom card.
<basti_> hello, how is it possible to chance the channel
<mynyml> Simonft: cool. thank you
<basti_> i am new in irc
<hischild> ogra, the only bots that are allowed to speak are the bots from the ubuntu team themselves. Any other bots are not allowed here.
<linuxgeekery> basti_: what client are you using?
<ogra> hischild, yes, i know :)
<tamis> hey peeps can any one tell me what the source command in the terminal exactly dose ? some script i run with bash don't work for example but do work when using source
<kcox> I need to block vulnerable scanners. Do you have any suggestion ? My apache logs : http://rafb.net/p/wHeQGU74.html
<kakalotsai> no,ogra is not a bot
<docteur2005> hi my name is warning virus
<osmosis> Is there any way to run two copies of sound-juicer?  One for each cd drive.
<kakalotsai> he still say with me
<basti_> #ubntu-de
<kakalotsai> answer my question
<docteur2005> i need our phone number
<ogra> kakalotsai, there are two lines, with either restricted and multiverse in brackets behind them
<linuxgeekery> !ot docteur2005
<ubottu> Factoid ot docteur2005 not found
<linuxgeekery> !ot | docteur2005
<ubottu> docteur2005: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fiyawerx> tamis, try help source
<tamis> thnx
<ogra> kakalotsai, check the checkboxes next to these lines
<sadiel> linuxgeekery: intel 82801 (ICH/ family) chip
<fiyawerx> it basically executes the commands from a file
<fiddler> basic basic question...cut and paste commands
<basti_> go #ubuntu-de
<kakalotsai> ok
<kakalotsai> i see it
<ogra> kakalotsai, it will reload if you try to change the window
<kakalotsai> and SOURCE CODE
<woddf2> Hello
<fiddler> hi
<stbain> matthew_: also try 'lsof -i tcp:[port]'
<woddf2> How do I use Gnash as a Firefox plugin?
<kakalotsai> check it?
<ogra> kakalotsai, after that go back to add/remove
<kakalotsai> ok
 * fiddler waves hand
<ogra> kakalotsai, you need "source" only if you want to deveolp or compile applications
<fiddler> please cut and paste?
<matthew_> stbain, whats that do?
<linuxgeekery> sadiel: you should try updatign your kernel (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26837)  run the update manager
<kakalotsai> ok
<stbain> matthew_: same thing, but without the | grep
<Dvyjones> I have a sound question; All my sound is coming from the speaker inside my computer, instead of from the speakers connected to the motherboard-soundcard. I have a HP Compaq dcXXXX (think its dc7100, but not shure). How do I fix it?
<drivetrax> Gnome Mplayer - not found under ALL sources
<sini> hi
<kakalotsai> oh
<david_-_-> can anyone please help me with this post ? i really need to get this fixed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780525
<matthew_> stbain, that dosn't return anything...
<kakalotsai> ubuntu now download
<kbrosnan> woddf2: never used gnash though most of the time you just symlink the plugin to firefox's plugins folder
<kakalotsai> thanks ogra alot
<MachinTrucChose> is it possible to have a folder display the contents of another folder as well as its own? For example, if I wanted the /home/user/Pictures folder to show the contents of /home/user/photoshop/ as well as /home/user/gimp
<stbain> matthew_: then there's nothing listening on that [port]
<helix> hi, could someone help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4879922#post4879922
<algyz> How to convert .ima images into .img?
<tamis> so i have gedit set up with the external tools plug-in which allows me to run terminal commands, but when i write my script there and use the command source then the shell dose not understand the command "source"
<sadiel> thanks a lot linuxgeekery
<cezacx2> excuse me.. Where is the korea ubuntu irc chat site...
<sini> i was wondering, can you guys close those overlay ads, which show up on certain websites in firefox3 (ubuntu hardy)??
<matthew_> stbain, sry, I forgot to run it with sudo
<ogra> kakalotsai, yippie :)
<sini> i can't for some reason
<kakalotsai> :)
<sini> nothing happens when i klick them
<algyz> !kr | cezacx2
<ubottu> Factoid kr not found
<IndyGunFreak> !korea
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Dvyjones> I have a sound question; All my sound is coming from the speaker inside my computer, instead of from the speakers connected to the motherboard-soundcard. I have a HP Compaq dcXXXX (think its dc7100, but not shure). How do I fix it?
<stbain> matthew_: eureka
<kakalotsai> can you show me your real name?
<linuxgeekery> !korean | cezacx2
<ubottu> cezacx2: please see above
<danbhfive> anyone know why you set web files to the www-data user?  Is there a problem with leaving it as the regular user?
<ogra> kakalotsai, do you use xchat for chatting ?
<kakalotsai> and your blog,ogra
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: thats a first i've heard on that one, very unusual, although i've heard other issues relating to sound w/ that model.
<stbain> matthew_: look at hte man page for the command, 'fuser'. It only outputs the PID to stdout, so you can use it to script and pipe to the kill command
<kbrosnan> sini: most of them though if they are flash sometimes they end up on the wrong layer and become unclickable, in which case something like adblock or flashblock helps
<linuxgeekery> danbhfive: I think that's what apache uses... but not really sure
<kFj_> is there anyway i can remove pidgin and evolution without removing halv the gnome ?
<detik> hiiiiiiii
<qman__> matthew_, you could easily take the output of that lsof command and filter the output with some awk commands for further piping
<xaziva> någon mer som har problem med bbb i söder av landet?
<Traveler02> Hi does anyone know how to move apache, php and mysql from root over to your home folder?
<bazhang> kakalotsai: that is offtopic here--> you may chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish thanks
<Flannel> kFj_: You will have to remove ubuntu-desktop, that won't remove gnome.
<matthew_> stbain, I hate man pages, but I'll do that
<ogra> kakalotsai, sadly my blog server is offline since some time ... usually its www.grawert.net (also can be found at planet.ubuntu.com)
<Dvyjones> IndyGunFreak: I've tried to change sound devices, but it doesn't work
<sini> thx kbrosnan, but why didn't i have any problems wit those ads in firefox2?
<kpzani> Traveler02: why would you want to do that
<theDtTvBwindows> I forgot to defrag my NTFS drive and it failed to resize. The machine is now unbootable! What should I do?
<Flannel> !se | xaziva
<ubottu> xaziva: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: change sound devices?...
<sini> danbhfive, your webserver, apache, is running as the www-data user...
<helix> hi, could someone help me with this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4879922#post4879922
<mynyml> can anyone help with a broadcom card?
<kbrosnan> sini: got an example, private message is fine
<ogra> kakalotsai, if you use xchate for chatting, just right click on my nickname :) my name "Oliver Grawert" should show up there
<Dvyjones> From System > Preferences > Sound
<ogra> *xchat
<kpzani> ok i have got my nvidia drivers working.  i know there are others here that are stuck with this
<Bravewolf> What is the percentage of correct upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 (no clean install) if I have installed some non official packages (mediubuntu)? Thanks!
<danbhfive> sini: hmm, ok, I think I see the implications
<Dvyjones> From System > Preferences > Sound > Devices
<xaziva> !se xaziva
<sadiel> linuxgeekery: my system is up to date
<ubottu> Factoid se xaziva not found
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: how many devices do you have there?
<Flannel> xaziva: /join #ubuntu-se
<kakalotsai> i use pidgin
<Dvyjones> IndyGunFreak: 5
<qman__> theDtTvBwindows, you could try booting from a bartPE disc or NTFS-aware DOS disk and try to chkdsk it
<Traveler02> Traveler02: my root folder is full
<linuxgeekery> sadiel: >.> I'm not really sure what to do except fiddle around in the sound settings
 * N3bunel saluta
<stbain> Bravewolf: I believe there is an 8.04 version of mediubuntu
<kakalotsai> and it's first time i chat IRC
<linuxgeekery> sadiel: sorry :(
<kakalotsai> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: you have 5 different sound devices?
<Traveler02> my root folder is full
<sadiel> thanks a lot linuxgeekery
<ogra> kakalotsai, ah, i'm not sure how to get that info in pidgin
<kakalotsai> and luckily,i see you
<kpzani> try uninstalling all nvidia related stuff, then uninstall the linux-restricted.  then reinstall linux-restricted but check that the one you are installing is the right one for your kernel.  mine wasnt.  then you can use it to install the nvidia drivers.  and tada it all works :-)
<kFj_> Flannel: what does ubuntu-desktop include?
<ogra> kakalotsai, but in IRC you can always do: /whois ogra
<Dvyjones> IndyGunFreak: Well, there is two that is almost the same (Intel ICH6 and Intel ICH6 - IEC958)
<xaziva> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ogra> kakalotsai, with no spaces in fron at the input line)
<theDtTvBwindows> qman__: I used the Windows XP cd and it presented me with a blank screen.
<kakalotsai> oh
<Bravewolf> stbain: yes, of course. I'm asking if I will have problem in upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, because I have some medibuntu packages installed.
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Flannel> kFj_: ubuntu-desktop doesn't actually include anything.  It's just a metapackage that depends on (and therefore requires) other packages
<Traveler02> :kpanzi its because my root partition is full
<marcel__> how can I setup samba on Ubuntu?
<kFj_> ahh ok. great. thx
<fiddler> okay cut and paste can be done with highlight and middle button....thank you for this basic bit of info I didn't have
<Flannel> Bravewolf: Medibuntu should be fine
<Dvyjones> IndyGunFreak: 8.04
<kakalotsai> thanks
<ogra> kakalotsai, youre welcome :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: weird, sorry, i'm out of ideas... thats a strange prob.
<kakalotsai> :D
<fiddler> video on quad core build - can't make /sudo displayconfig-gtk stick for asus p5k-vm onboard gfx
<stbain> Bravewolf: I'm going to go with "shouldn't be a problem" on that one. All depends on whether or not your mediubuntu packages will auto-update or not.
<Dvyjones> I have a sound question; All my sound is coming from the speaker inside my computer, instead of from the speakers connected to the motherboard-soundcard. I have a HP Compaq dcXXXX (think its dc7100, but not shure). How do I fix it?
<kakalotsai> and how to private chat with you?
<david_-_-> can anyone help me step by step on how to remove wine .61 i had compiled by source?
<ogra> kakalotsai, /msg ogra
<Traveler02> How do you move apache, mysql and php out of the root partition to your home partition?
<Zilvador> fl
<kakalotsai> lets me try
<ogra> kakalotsai, but the IRC server allows that only for resistered users
<Bravewolf> stbain: so.... what does you suggest to me? Remove all medibuntu packages before upgrade?
<qman__> theDtTvBwindows, well, the XP CD doesn't have any way to let you run chkdsk, but if you can't get a way to run chkdsk, my suggestion is to get an NTFS file recovery tool, back up your data, and reformat
<hischild> linuxgeekery, found out what went wrong .... or well, more like the solution. had to destroy the old log data and then repair it. Apparently some files got freaked out causing it to fail.
<danbhfive> Traveler02: I dont think that makes sense.  Do you want to move the install files over?  How much space are we talking about here?
<Starnestommy> david_-_-: if you still have the sources, cd to where the sources are, then run sudo make uninstall
<kakalotsai> how to register
<stbain> Bravewolf: I would keep them in.
<hischild> qman__, the xp cd does have a recovery tool for chkdsk for ntfs files
<hischild> !register | kakalotsai
<ubottu> kakalotsai: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<sini> kbrosnan, http://lib.aldebaran.ru/
<matthew_> stbain, fuser has a -k option to kill the program using the spceified  port, i'm going to use that
<david_-_-> Starnestommy: i dont have the .wine file no more its gone and as for that command when it was there i did and it would not let me only way to was as root
<Bravewolf> stbain: and ... is it better to disable the medibuntu repos?
<kakalotsai> oh
<ogra> hischild, thanks, i knew there would be a bot for it :)
<stbain> matthew_: sweet... I'll have to remember that one myself. Does it let you specify the kill type (e.g. -9)?
<kakalotsai> i have a nick in freenode
<Morino> hi all, since i have updated my Ubuntu to 8.04 i can't eject my CDROM (dvdrw/cdrw) from my laptop
<kakalotsai> but i register in freenode website
<kakalotsai> ?
<Flannel> Bravewolf: update-manager should do that for you, but yeah, disable them for the upgrade to stop any annoyances
<david_-_-> Starnestommy: also i have this problem as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780525
<kakalotsai> can i use it?
<hischild> kakalotsai, please read. You can register in IRC.
<ogra> kakalotsai, read the website the bot gave you
<matthew_> stbain, using --signal it lets you chose the signal it sends, by default it's SIGKILL
<hischild> ogra, factoid ;-)
<reljdhe> Anyone play Call Of Duty 4 on ubuntu ?
<ogra> kakalotsai, sure, if you already have a registeed user you can use that
<acke> hey anybody with experience in updating to ubuntu 8.04 on a ps3`? any issues with the upgrade?
<stbain> Bravewolf: I know just enough about mediubuntu to be dangerous, that's about it.
<laeg> reljdhe: soon i will try. have you been successful?
<sini> kbrosnan, could you close an ad on that site?
<theDtTvBwindows> qman__: I don't have any. How can I get one?
<stbain> matthew_: very nice... I'll have to add that to my arsenal
<kbrosnan> sini: testing
<kakalotsai> hischild,it's the first time i use linux and irc
<kakalotsai> show,i see my ogra
<theDtTvBwindows> qman__: Does ubuntu has any tool? The Ubuntu CD seems to boot through.
<sini> kbrosnan, thx mate!
<kakalotsai> he can help me
<reljdhe> laeg, I have had no success.  I tried 3dmark patch and the direct x dll from windows xp install still no go... :|
<reljdhe> im so sad :|
<Traveler02> danbhfvie: I want to move my already installed and setup webserver to my home folder
<Bravewolf> Flannel: ok, thanks. In general does the upgrade works fine? I had a terrible experience upgrading from breezy to dapper... later I swithed to debian because of this problem
<laeg> reljdhe: are you following the guides on wine's website?
<Starnestommy> kakalotsai: you might also want to read http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Traveler02> Thats why
<kakalotsai> and i have some quesstion
<matthew_> stbain, yes, it is, i'm making a server restart thing for a bunch of server apps, and I need to run it from php, so this should be perfect
<drivetrax> ReL1K,  - what are you trying to encode?
<reljdhe> laeg, yeah i followed some, do u have a link ?
<JonathanD> wc
<Traveler02> I cant use put anything else in it because its only 2gb
<kakalotsai> so  i have some querstion
<Traveler02> How do you do private chat
<laeg> reljdhe: www.winehq.com - i'm pretty sure cod4 on ubuntu has been done - let me know how it works out, i'm awlays here :)
<Starnestommy> Traveler02: /msg nickname message
<danbhfive> Traveler02: I think a better option would be to expand your root partition
<laeg> Traveler02: type /query
<drivetrax> reljdhe, -- what are you trying to encode?
<richard> kakalotsai: just ask it
<reljdhe> drivetrax, im trying to install call of duty 4 under ubuntu
<Traveler02> how do you expand root partition
<reljdhe> laeg, will do thanks.
<kakalotsai> how to register irc nick
<kakalotsai> i want to have kakalotsai (this nick)
<Dvyjones> I have a sound question; All my sound is coming from the speaker inside my computer, instead of from the speakers connected to the motherboard-soundcard. I have a HP Compaq dcXXXX (think its dc7100, but not shure). How do I fix it?
<Starnestommy> kakalotsai: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup has veruy detailed instructions on hopw to register
<laeg> kakalotsai: /msg nickserv help registyer
<Starnestommy> *how
<kakalotsai> ok
<Traveler02> How do you expand the root partition?
<Dvyjones> kakalotsai: /msg NickServ REGISTER <YourPassword>
<laeg> Traveler02: with gparted - be careful and make sure you back it up first
<Traveler02> I cant repartition my server since its a dedicated server
<eboyjr> Is there some sort of a command that will pop-up messages on Ubuntu? Kind of like MSG * Blah Blah on Windows
<kakalotsai> raplace nickserv ?
<Traveler02> i cant use gparted
<laeg> Traveler02: be aware resizing partitions takes HOURS
<Traveler02> gparted needs a gui
<Traveler02> All i have is ssh
<kakalotsai> whit kakalotsai?
<Starnestommy> kakalotsai: no, just type NickServ as NickServ
<Traveler02> and no physical access to the server
<danbhfive> Traveler02: so someone else is running the server for you?
<bazhang> kakalotsai: please read the link above
<Traveler02> Yes its a dedicated server
<andreiutz> hello, I am running Hardy and I want to install my intel 2200 driver. can sombody help ?
<kakalotsai> ok
<kbrosnan> sini: the only one i can close is the cars one, that has a little close button
<brane> OpenArena 0.76 and Xmoto 0.42 is great games for Ubuntu !
<danbhfive> Traveler02: and they only gave you 2 g for an ubuntu install?
<Traveler02> 2gb for root
<Traveler02> 32GB for home
<sini> kbrosnan, so any idea, if this is worth a bug report?
<Bits> anyone try out ubuntu with intel e8400?
<minerale> is ext4 resizable?
<sini> kbrosnan, bocause with firefox2 i can close all of them
<Traveler02> and the rest of the 60gb werer split out on various partitions
<kbrosnan> sini: checking firefox 2 atm
<Bits> ext4?
<drivetrax> COD4 -- http://www.fsckin.com/2008/02/21/how-to-run-call-of-duty-4-cod4-modern-combat-in-linux/
<bazhang> andreiutz: the driver is already there, if you mean the intel ipw2200--though perhaps a different name now
<reljdhe> laeg, i cannot find instructions on how to do it ?
<minerale> bits: ext3 is not.. I can't increase the size of my /boot and I can't install latest version of ubuntu because boot is not big enough
<ommegang> can someone gimme a working ubuntu 64bit virtualbox package??
<kakalotsai> NickServ: (notice) Your nickname is now registered with the password []
<Traveler02> Isnt there any easy way to shift my webserver install from root and move it to home????
<kakalotsai> ?
<kakalotsai> all correct
<kakalotsai> ?
<Starnestommy> kakalotsai: you are now registered
<osmosis> Traveler02: huh?
<kakalotsai> ok
<kakalotsai> thanks
<Traveler02> Could my htdocs folder in apache be moved to home or does it have to stay on the same partition
<Starnestommy> kakalotsai: to log in in the future, /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<ArticWolf> Help ... the top and bottom menu bars have dissappeared/did not load on the desktop ... how do I fix it?
<danbhfive> Traveler02: you could use fstab to mount various folders onto other partitions
<kakalotsai> i have nick
<Onyx> When I install programs through synaptic, Ubuntu likes to keep the installation packages.  How can I remove these to free up disk space?
<minerale> articwolf: have you tried a restart?
<Traveler02> would moving htdoccs work?
<Traveler02> It seems much easier?
<andreiutz> bazhang, after the hardy install I wanted to install aircrack-ng. Then I read that I have to install ipw2200 drivers, firmware, and ieee80211. I tried to install those but I got errors and the initial dirver that came with hardy it's not working
<monkeypaw201> I am getting the following error: "Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration" i have php, apache, and mysql installed and running, why does it still give me that error?
<YaroMan86> Onyx: Try sudo apt-get autoclean
<kakalotsai> why i can't  private chat?
<danbhfive> Traveler02: is htdocs big?
<Traveler02> not big atm
<Traveler02> 600mb
<kakalotsai> someone helps me
<Traveler02> planning to be around 25gb
<Starnestommy> kakalotsai: you should be able to private chat now
<Onyx> YaroMan86: That will take care of all of them, perhaps?
<benovic> istanbul keeps crashing... what else can i use to quickly start a screen recording (8.04)?
<danbhfive> Traveler02: what is htdocs?
<ArticWolf> minerale ... i didnt want to just power it down for fear of what it would do to the system files ... i dont see a way to exit
<rinaldi_> kakalotsai: you need to register
<Traveler02> my apache site folder
<Dvyjones> OK, Redefinition of my question after some testing: My sound comes from the speaker inside the computer AND the speakers connected to the soundcard. How do I make it ONLY come from the soundcard?
<Starnestommy> rinaldi_: already registered
<YaroMan86> Onyx: That will take care of the packages in the temp directory. If you have some packages you don't need, sudo apt-get autoremove helps a lot, too.
<Traveler02> the folder where my html files etc are located
<danbhfive> Traveler02: AAAHH, ok, you should learn about apache configuration then
<monkeypaw201> I am getting the following error: "Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration" i have php, apache, and mysql installed and running, why does it still give me that error?
<kakalotsai> i haved register
<hischild> kakalotsai, rinaldi_, don't bother getting to the registering. Both join a random channel and use that.
<Traveler02> I can configure apache well enough
<ommegang> trying to install a dependancy and getting E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt3-mt_3%3a3.3.8-b-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<Starnestommy> Traveler02: change the DocumentRoot setting in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<neeto> how do you check how many outgoing connections you have active?
<Traveler02> But does all of apache's stuff have to be on the exact same partition
<danbhfive> Traveler02: yeah, then just move the htdocs folder
<Onyx> YaroMan86: Thanks dude :)
<Traveler02> Ok
<Traveler02> Will try that
<Traveler02> Thanks
<Traveler02> :)
<YaroMan86> Onyx My Pleasure
<FloodBot1> Traveler02: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> andreiutz: I see; so the default works and you want to modify it
<laeg> reljdhe: cod4 v1.4 http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10429
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: Install package php5-mysql if you install with packages, or install/activate the mysql module in php configuration if you are manually installing it (compiling)
<cookiemonster077> dvd writer in hardy won't mount dvds
<kakalotsai> hischild: can you explain ?
<cookiemonster077> any ideas
<bazhang> kakalotsai: join #kakalotsai
<Dvyjones> My sound comes from the speaker inside the computer AND the speakers connected to the soundcard. How do I make it ONLY come from the soundcard?
<TommieV2> hello, anyone know how to make an image of a (local) harddisk? and save the image to a different local harddisk?
<fde> cookiemonster077: A burner isn't supposed to mount the disc.
<hischild> kakalotsai, join a random channel. Pick 4 random letters, put a # in front of it. Then type /j <the thing you just made up> and tell whoever wants to help you.
<popdog123> hello! i have installed samba and system-config-samba but when i try to run it it says that '/etc/libuser.conf' does not exist... i'm using ubuntu 8.03
<bazhang> kakalotsai: you and rinaldi can chat there
<sini> kbrosnan, any idea?
<ommegang> does anyone have experience with virtualbox?
<YaroMan86> ommegang: I do
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: I already installed it
<iGama> ommegang, sort of
<nickellery> !ask | ommegang
<ubottu> ommegang: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bits> ommegang == goto #vbox
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: php5-mysql, php5 and mysql?
<ommegang> i'm there but nobody can help
<andreiutz> bazhang, the default worked. now I think it's not working because i can't access my wireless conection on the start menu. Can you help me install the latest ipw2200 drivers, firmware and ieee8011 ?
<nox-Hand> Hey -- how would I make startx start up something else than GNOME desktop?
<ommegang> Igama: need help with 64bit version of it.
<Dvyjones> My sound comes from the speaker inside the computer AND the speakers connected to the soundcard. How do I make it ONLY come from the soundcard?
<neeto> nox-Hand: do you have gdm installed?
<jburd> benovic: recordmydesktop
<bazhang> andreiutz: it was working and this 'fix' disabled it?
<Bits> ommegang: what guest are you trying to install?
<MachinTrucChose> what archiver do you guys recommend for RAR files? Archive Manager doesn't have RAR support apparently O_O
<nickellery> MachinTrucChose, use winrar
<iGama> MachinTrucChose, apt-get install rar
<hischild> MachinTrucChose, it does. Install rar.
<MachinTrucChose> I know there are tons, I'm asking for the generally recommended one
<ommegang> bits: i cant even get vbox installed hardy 64bit.
<fde> MachinTrucChose: 'rar' and 'unrar'
<bazhang> !rar | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<MachinTrucChose> igama: that one is shareware
<YaroMan86> MachinTrucChose: You have to install the support.
<MachinTrucChose> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<iGama> MachinTrucChose, there you have it...
<iGama> :)
<Bits> ommegang: try using the 32-bit compatibility pack and then install vbox
<thiebaude> is alan here?
<andreiutz> bazhang, I think so. I am not sure. After I had installed Hardy the wireless networked could be accessed trhough the start menu. Now the wireless option had disapeard.
<ommegang> bits: where would i get that
<Bits> ommegang: you can't run 64bit guests in vbox at the moment, as far as i know
<jrib> !unrar > MachinTrucChose (read the private message from ubotu)
<neeto> MachinTrucChose: Archive Manager is just a wrapper for various archiving methods. You can install support for rar with sudo apt-get install rar.
<Bits> can't remember the package name, sorry
<osmosis> Traveler02: huh?
<osmosis> Is there any way to run two copies of sound-juicer?  One for each cd drive.
<bazhang> andreiutz: what does ifconfig return; three entries or two
<ommegang> bits: i am trying to get the virtualbox program installed on ubuntu 64 not virtual machines
<pavs> vbox seamless is awesome
<ghostz> i just downloaded the 8.04 i386 desktop installer but when I start the installer it hangs.  I reran the installer without the quiet flag and it seems to be hanging when it gets to squashfs...any ideas???
<popdog123> hello! i have installed samba and system-config-samba but when i try to run it it says that '/etc/libuser.conf' does not exist... what to do?
<MachinTrucChose> neeto: but the description says it's shareware. What happens after my 40 days are up?
<osmosis> I put a 2ndary HD in my machine. How do I get it to show up ?
<Dvyjones> My sound comes from the speaker inside the computer AND the speakers connected to the soundcard. How do I make it ONLY come from the soundcard?
<drivetrax> what is the package neame for gnome mplayer?
<nox-Hand> neeto: Yes.
<nox-Hand> I do not wish to use GDM.
<andreiutz> bazhang, 2 entries: eth0, lo
<hischild> MachinTrucChose, use the one from the repo's.
<ghostz> this is on older hardware
<bazhang> !md5 | ghostz
<ubottu> ghostz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dvyjones> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ArticWolf> minerale ... how do i exit without menu bars??
<MachinTrucChose> right, so once I apt-get install unrar-free, Archive Manager will be able to extract RARs?
<Bits> ommegang: i understand. there is a compatibility pack you can install into 64-bit ubuntu so that you can run 32-bit programs. I suggest you use it.
<ghostz> i already verified the md5
<iGama> ommegang, but virtualbox 64bits is in virtualbox site to download
<YaroMan86> andreiutz: Just search for it in Synaptic.
<neeto> MachinTrucChose: don't install winrar... install rar from apt-get... I don't think it will have a problem even if it is non-free... I haven't anyway.
<Bits> ommegang: I gave up on using 64bit ubuntu anyways
<bazhang> ghostz: did you testdisk in the startup window
<Bits> iGama: good call.
<jrib> MachinTrucChose: unrar-free is limited.  Use "unrar"
<Bits> ommegang: you see iGama's post?
<andreiutz> YaroMan86, what is synaptic ?
<Dvyjones> My sound comes from the speaker inside the computer AND the speakers connected to the soundcard. How do I make it ONLY come from the soundcard?
<ommegang> bits: yeah i used the package from the site, i have 4gb of memory what do i lose besides ram on 32bit?
<fde> ommegang: dpkg lacks good multilib support... you should go with the 32bit version.
<bazhang> andreiutz: does lsmod -a show the module for taht
<neeto> nox-Hand: if you don't want to use gdm, then I can't help you, keep asking, sorry.
<ghostz> bazhang, i'm not sure how to testdisk...i didn't see that as an option on the boot
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: php5-mysql, mysql-server, mysql-common, mysql-server-5.0, php 5 are the packages installed...
<Bits> ommegang: vms currently support up to 3gb ram (something to do with PAE)
<YaroMan86> andreiutz: System -> Adminitration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<nox-Hand> neeto: Thanks for trying :)
<MachinTrucChose> allright, I used unrar. Thanks guys.
<ommegang> bits: i mean i have 4gb of ram in my system, 32bit os only sees what 3gb?
<ghostz> any other ideas
<Ashfire908> is there a way to find what program keeps doing a lot of disk activity?
<Bits> ommegang: sorry, i'm not focused. i'll stop polluting the air wave
<neeto> ommegang: 3.6gigs, and 64 bit can see up to 8GB I believe..
<iGama> ommegang, it will see 4gb
<European-African> hi, I'v just installed kde-desktop, hoe do I get into it?
<minerale> articwolf: switch to the consle alt-f1
<iGama> ok 3.6
<hischild> neeto, 64 goes quite a bit higher. 32bit sees max of 4 minus a few things.
<MachinTrucChose> european: at the login window, click "Select Session" and select KDE
<minerale> articwolf: there login, and then reboot via: % sudo reboot
<woddf2> Hello
<Deeps> ommegang: using PAE, you can see a whole lot more ram than juts 3.6gb, but with a minor performance hit
<neeto> hischild: righto then :D
<woddf2> YouTube videos are slow!
<nickellery> Ashfire908, take a look at System Monitor
<jastr> howdy all
<ghostz> if the md5 is correct, the cd verifies (which I had just looked over...it's running now) then is there any other possible causes for it to lock up at squashfs
<neeto> woddf2: is it your connection speed or the actual rendering of a fully downloaded video?
<European-African> MachinTrucChose: thanx
<ommegang> so on a live boot of hardy64 virtualbox installs and i can start it, but on  hdd install a no go
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: Check the php.ini (/etc/php5/apache/php.ini) file, there should be a line that says "extesnion=mysql.so" (sans quotes) or something similar
<andreiutz> bazhang, after #lsmod -a     I get this output:Usage: lsmod
<cookiemonster077> i need an expert on dvd roms mine will only mount cds
<ghostz> and it just locked up at squashfs on the integrity check
<Dvyjones> My sound comes from the speaker inside the computer AND the speakers connected to the soundcard. How do I make it ONLY come from the soundcard? I have a HP Compaq dc7100 with Ubuntu 8.04
<woddf2> neeto: The video is slow, but the sound is mostly fine.
<MachinTrucChose> wood: are you using 100% CPU when playing the video?
<vicky123> can anyone tell me how to mount ntfs in linux
<woddf2> MachinTrucChose: Er..
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ok, i have it open
<woddf2> *Er...
<Ashfire908> nickellery, is there a way besides paing through open files and guessing if they are being written to
<neeto> woddf2: do you have flashplugin-nonfree installed? Some of the other swf rendering engines don't seem to like youtube or flash games
<YaroMan86> vicky123: Should be seen in the computer screen of your file manager. You can mount it like any other partition.
<woddf2> neeto: I am using Adobe's version.
<neeto> woddf2: what's your distro?
<MachinTrucChose> woddf2: basically I had the same problem on my old computer. There's just no decent flash player, even the official one uses much more resources than on Windows (particularly if you full-screen).
<iobelix> off late, it seems that firefox does not share sound with other apps. i.e: if i have firefox session open during which i had, for eg, played a youtube video, any concurrent session with sopcast or rhythmnbox etc does not play sound..
<woddf2> neeto: I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron.
<ghostz> has anyone had and freezes during install of 8.04
<wil> hey im having this problem in 8.04 where music will not play, i have the restricted extras installed. has anyone heard of this issue?
<Bits> neeto: all flash plugins seem to use way too many resources
<ldiamond> I managed to make a bootable USB Hard Drive with ubuntu, however, it boots on my laptop and not my PC. On my PC, it simply launches Grub's command line. Why?
<neeto> woddf2: x86 or 64bit?
<Bits> neeto: at least in my experience
<david_-_-> can anyone tell me if i need to recompile wine .61 to remove it since there is nothing to cd into but it is still installed and no matter what i try it wont go away
<nickellery> Ashfire908, I would assume that anything with high RAM usage would be the culprit
<woddf2> neeto: x86
<neeto> Bits: yeah :/ I wish it was OSS... we could make it so much better
<matthew_> anyone know where netstat is located? ie: /usr/bin/netstat ?
<ArticWolf> minerale ... ok rebooted ... it still does not have menu bars at top or bottom just the desktop icons displayed
<Ashfire908> nickellery, high ram usage does not mean high disk usage.
<Starnestommy> matthew_: it's in /bin
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf
<vicky123> is it possible ion red hat 4
<ArticWolf> Yarakyo ... yes???
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: Press Alt+F2 and type in gnome-panel
<neeto> woddf2: pm me
<kakalotsai> how to private chat in irc,pls help me
<Dvyjones> IndyGunFreak: I have tested a bit, and the sound comes from BOTH the speakers plugged in to the motherboard-soundcard, AND the system-speaker inside the computer. How do I disable the computer inside the computer?
<Bits> type /msg then nick
<kbrosnan> sini: Firefox 2 does not work for me, took me a little while to fix my flash plugin
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ok, i have it open and i see extesioon=msql.so and its commented out
<neeto> kakalotsai: /msg nick <message>
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: Not msql, mysql
<minerale> articwolf: you could delete your gnome settings to reset them: in the command line do % rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<matthew_> !netstat
<IndyGunFreak> Dvyjones: i have no idea.
<Dvyjones> kakalotsai: You need to be registered
<ubottu> Factoid netstat not found
<grzesiek> anybody has got problem with Intel Wireless 3945ABG?
<iobelix> is anyone having a problem sharing sound between apps with hardy? i.e: if one app has used sound (even if it is not using sound at the moment but has in the past) and another app is launched, the second app does not have any sound
<sini> kbrosnan, strange...
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ok, i found mysql.so and thats commented out too
<kakalotsai> ok
<sini> kbrosnan, is adblock able to block those ads?
<kakalotsai> thanks all
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: Uncomment it, then restart apache
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ok
<ArticWolf> Yarakyo ... i got Run Error ... The command "gnome-panel" failed to run: .. Failed to excute child process "gnome-panel" (No such file or directory)
<sini> krbosnan, or flashblock?
<neeto> iobelix: you are probably using dsp to render sound... do you have alsa installed?
<Bits> why move to 8.04 at all? gutsy seems fine.....
<kbrosnan> sini: i would think so, i don't use it
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: I realize I messed up. Without the gnome-panel Alt+F2 won't work. Right click on the desktop, create a launcher, give it any name, with the command gnome=panel
<iobelix> neeto, yes i do have alsa installed
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: gutsy is awesome.
<IndyGunFreak> but hardy is better
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: how so, in a nutshell?
<YaroMan86> Articwolf: ... the gnome panel software is gone?
<vicky123> plz tell me
<matthew_> Starnestommy, hmm, it is, but I can't get it to work with my sudoers file, any ideas?
<eracc> vicky123, Red Hat 4 is quite old and no longer supported AFAIK. Time to upgrade.
<neeto> iobelix: I was having this problem before, I think there is a way to force firefox to use alsa... hold on
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: mostly in the area of hardware detection..
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: have it installed on vbox and not that impressed, all considering
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: aha, that would explain it ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: if your hardware is detected well under Gutsy, you won't see much difference, just updated software.
<vicky123> then suggest me any other
<iobelix> neeto, thanks, i was hoping it was a firefox only problem rather than a pulseaudio thing!
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: but people w/ broadcom wireless devices, several newer atheros devices, etc, will tell yhou hardy is better
<neeto> iobelix: you are using pulseaudio?
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: i'm a relatively new linux user, and 1 thing i've learned so far is: if it works, don't fix it.
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: gnome-panel should return your panel to you... but if it can't find it, you might have a bigger problem.
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: eh, thats just opinion, i like hosing thinsg and fixing it..lol
<kakalotsai> i install Ubuntu restricted extras,why i can't play mp3 music in ubuntu
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: is there a quick command to restart apache? or do i need to do it through services?
<iobelix> neeto, well, i am mostly positive that i am, is there a way to be certain?
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: i pity your wasted time ;)
<jpastore> I upgraded to hardy, and my wireless died...I can't figure out how to get it working
<SWN> If I changed my computer's hostname under System > Admin > Network, changing it under the "hosts" tab, rebooting, then when I pull up a terminal, I noticed it still says <user>@<previous_host_name> instead of the new hostname. Why is this?
<eracc> vicky123, there is a #fedora channel here. That is the place to ask about Red Hat and Fedora ("free" Red Hat). Any of the modern Linux distributions should support NTFS mounting.
<xq> kakalotsai: Does normal sound work?
<YaroMan86> kakalotsai: It's more reliable to sudo apt-get install gstreamer*
<jpastore> I tried installing ndiswrapper but I'm not sure I did it correctly
<kakalotsai> i use Rhythmbox 0.11.2
<iobelix> neeto, because it is a hardy install, i thought pulseaudio was defaulted in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: its not bad really, i rarely have issues, every so often, i had problems w/ gutsy.. wireless, and intel sound device, which all works perfect under hardy.
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl restart
<danbhfive> monkeypaw201: I can tell you the wrong answer: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bruenig> linux is linux is linux
<ArticWolf> Yarakyo ... i got abiword window open titled gnome-launcher.desktop
<IndyGunFreak> bruenig: so is linux linux?
<kakalotsai> yes, i my sound card will work
<monkeypaw201> jpastore: its easy to install ndiswrapper, just run the installer package :P
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: thx
<kakalotsai> yes, i my sound card still work
<YaroMan86> kakalotsai: sudo apt-get install gstreamer* will install the correct codecs.
<grzesiek> I installed ndiswrapper card was recognized but I cant connect ...... I wait on ubuntu 8.10
<Surlent> excuse me, but I have one hell of an issue here: I tried to upgrade from gutsy to hardy, and the computer froze while downloading the upgrade, and now everything is rather messed up. Upgrade Manager is of no use, telling me to do a "partial upgrade" and then saying that it can't go from hardy to gutsy (downgrading?), and to top it off, Nautilus seems to be broken, hence my booting into KDE. Any ideas, aside from a total fresh start?
<matthew_> anyone know how I could let www-data use sudo netstat -tlp without a password?
<neeto> iobelix: if it is, I didn't know :/ configuring pulseaudio sucks bigtime
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: only issue i've had so far is an unkillable flickering on nvidia when compiz is activated (remains even after uninstall of compiz)
<Dvyjones>  The sound from my computer comes from BOTH the speakers plugged in to the motherboard-soundcard, AND the system-speaker inside the computer. How do I disable the computer inside the computer?
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: err not compiz but the settings manager
<xq> Whoever asked about hostname ---> http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html will help you a lot. ;-)
<kakalotsai> his package depends on some commonly used packages in the Ubuntu multiverse repository.
<kakalotsai> Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding, support for various other audio formats (gstreamer plugins), Microsoft fonts, Java runtime environment, Flash plugin, LAME (to create compressed audio files), and DVD playback.
<kakalotsai> Please note that packages from multiverse are restricted by copyright or legal issues in some countries. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing for more information.
<FloodBot1> kakalotsai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iobelix> neeto, i still do think though that is a firefox only problem
<iobelix> neeto, because other apps do not seem to compete for sound
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: i've heard that issue before.. ive never had it,.. but i've heard about it, i've never had a problem w/ my nvidia devices, since edgy
<neeto> iobelix: I am looking up the command I used to fix this a while back
<iobelix> neeto, let me confirm that
<dabbill> I have been noticing that wine is only useing 1 core of my dual core cpu. Is there any way to make it take use of both cores?
<jpastore> monkeypaw201, I installed it from sanaptic, but I'm not sure that it's loading...I followed the instructions from a website and I got back the that using the update modules command was deprecated
<unop> Surlent777, so what does this command give you now?   lsb_release -a
<jpastore> monkeypaw201, how do I check to see if it's running properly?
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: that's the only (petty) reason i'd have to upgrade at the moment
<YaroMan86> kakalotsai: No, seriously, if you sudo apt-get install gstreamer* and restart your system, you'll get working MP3 playback.
<YaroMan86> Yaro: This is what I do.
<kakalotsai> someone help me?
<hischild> YaroMan86, no need to restart.
<xq> kakalotsai: Listen to Yaro.
<kakalotsai> ok
<neeto> iobelix: try aoss firefox &
<kakalotsai> thanks
<monkeypaw201> jpastore: just do this... remove it from synaptic, download it from their website and run the installer, thats the easiest and most reliable way
<IndyGunFreak> Bits: see, and thast another thing, i never upgrade, always clean install, i've read enough horror stories here about "Upgrades Gone Wild"
<YaroMan86> hischild: I wish I could agree, but a lot of the time some apps won't notice the codecs until you do.
<Surlent777> unop: No LSB modules are available.
<Surlent777> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Surlent777> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04
<Surlent777> Release:        8.04
<Surlent777> Codename:       hardy
<FloodBot1> Surlent777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Surlent777> sorry bot
<Bits> IndyGunFreak: thanks for tip 8)
<hischild> YaroMan86, any halfdecent app will recognize it. If not, it'll ask you for it.
<Netham45> I have NDISwrapper saying that my device is present, and no alternate drivers are being used, can anyone help me as to why it isn't showing up under ifconfig or iwconfig?
<IndyGunFreak> are people really this dense that they have to post 10-12 lines in a channel w/ 1500 people?
<YaroMan86> hischild: Mostly I've had issues with Amarok recognizing it without a restart. No bigiie.
<iobelix> neeto, yes i just confirmed, it is a firefox only thing. mplayer and rhythmbox do not compete for sound
<neeto> iobelix: righto, try aoss firefox
<kakalotsai> i have a trouble
<iobelix> neeto, ok
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ahh, same error
<unop> Surlent777, try this command twice and post the results to a !pastebin (don't paste in here).  sudo aptitude install -f
<YaroMan86> kakalotsai: What's wrong?
<Bits> does hardy come with new socks?
<jpastore> monkeypaw201, thanks...I might install it all together ...reading my intel card uses a iwl driver and trying to figure out how to get that to work
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: Then i dont know
<hattrick> why doesn't munin work on ubuntu 8.04?
<jpastore> I'll fall back to ndis if it fails
<ghostz> alright I am attempting to install 8.04 i386 desktop using a cd...i have verified the md5 and attempted to run the cd verifier on the installer but both the verification and the installer seems to hang at squashfs...i removed quiet and splash from the install string so I could see where it was getting to
 * Bits just noticed the smell ;)
<neeto> iobelix: tell me if it works
<kakalotsai> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kakalotsai>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse: Depends: libmjpegtools0c2a (>= 1:1.8.0) but it is not going to be installed
<kakalotsai> E: Broken packages
<SeaPhor> Netham45, i have a nice ndiswrapper checklist and walk-thru if you want?
<hischild> YaroMan86, so far amarok works fine for me after i play a file in movie player. (double click goes to movie player, then install codec, then back to amarok with it's database)
<diefordethklok> I'm on the live cd right now, and I have seem to forgotten my admin password on my hard disk, how would I go about changing it?
<ghostz> any ideas on what could cause it to hang
<Netham45> SeaPhor, sure.
<kakalotsai> Yaro,can you help me?
<iobelix> neeto, o it sems i do not have alsa-oss installed, if i do install it will it mess up pulseaudio for me you think?
<YaroMan86> kakalotsai: sudo apt-get install -f gstreamer*
<ghostz> i am able to try any suggestions
<hischild> diefordethklok, there is no admin password, only a user password.
<Bits> diefordethklok: lol.... try guessing :)
<IndyGunFreak> YaroMan86: why not just medibuntu to install all th codecs you want?
<SeaPhor> Netham45, join me in #SeaPhor
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ok, now when it restarted apache it said: Could Not Determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 as ServerName .. could that effect it?
<diefordethklok> Well my admin user password hischiild.
<xq> diefordethklok: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/2177
<unop> diefordethklok, chroot into the system and issue this command.   passwd <user>
<YaroMan86> IndyGunFreak: Medibuntu works well, too, yes. Though you don't need it.
<alex_mayorga> how to manage my contacts on ubuntu?
<kakalotsai> still have error
<con-man> how to install rpm?
<hischild> diefordethklok, chroot in, then use passwd <user> to change it.
<neeto> iobelix: hopefully not, but if it does, you can switch everything using pulseaudio over to alsa anyway, since that's the more sane way to deal with sound (I hate pulseaudio)
<IndyGunFreak> YaroMan86: true, you don't, but i always use it to install google earth
<unop> !alien | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kakalotsai> i use ubuntu 7.10
<crunchybumble> con-man, use need the redhat package manager
<hischild> con-man, just don't.
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: No, that is just that the ServerName directive isn't set (which isn't affecting anything unless you run multiple apache servers)
<YaroMan86> kakalotsai: Its a little hectic in here. can you PM me?
<xq> diefordethklok: Or listen to what unop said, but if you require further explanation go to the URL above.
<iobelix> neeto, ok i am going to try that. thank you very much!
<kakalotsai> ok
<neeto> iobelix: for sure dude
<crunchybumble> in short, don't
<crunchybumble> find anotherway
<ghostz> has anyone had the 8.04 installer hang
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: what should be the extension_dir in php.ini?
<ArticWolf> Yarakyo ... you there
<ghostz> any help would be greatly appreciated
 * Bits writes down diefordethklok's solutions.... "could come in handy"...
<IndyGunFreak> con-man: what are you tryin to install that you want to use an rpm for?
<kFj_> whats the best ftp program in ubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<con-man> I have an rpm I need to install so I cant ¨just dont
<neeto> ghostz: mine did... I would do apt-get dist-upgrade from the command line
<crunchybumble> ghostz, i can't help but if no one in here is able to give you an answer
<matthew_> !sudo
<crunchybumble> post to the ubuntuforums, and wait paitiently
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<IndyGunFreak> con-man: what program?
<crunchybumble> someone shouldb be able to help
<Dvyjones> monkeypaw201: Mine isn't set, still, it works
<xq> con-man: What is the RPM of? Why can't you get a source file and install it from source?
<con-man> IndyGunFreak: VMware-player-2.0.3-80004.i386.rpm
<unop> kFj_, there is no best .. best is what suits you and accomodates your requirements.
<Surlent777> unop: it tells me the following: 0 packages upgraded/newly installed, 17 to remove and 597 not upgraded. Then it tells me that I need to get 0B of archives, and that after unpacking 8729kB will be freed. Do I want to do this?
<con-man> xq: VMware-player-2.0.3-80004.i386.rpm
<IndyGunFreak> con-man: you don't need a freakin rpm for that
<ghostz> neeto, I don't have a previous install
<con-man> >.<
<xq> con-man: Get VMWare's source and install it from source.
<neeto> ghostz: are you installing from a CD?
<IndyGunFreak> or install it from the repositories
<ghostz> crunchybumble, are you saying you can help or not...sorry slightly confused on that
<monkeypaw201> Dvyjones: ok, cause it works on the Ubuntu 8 (my desktop) its just the laptop thats ubuntu 6 and doesn't want to work..
<unop> Surlent777, well, i wont say yes or no without looking at that paste as it could be dangerous
<hischild> con-man, they supply a .deb for ubuntu based systems as well.
<grzesiek> Which Vmware version is ok for ubuntu 8.04
<xq> con-man: I believe VMWare even has a .deb file. Ever checked out VirtualBox? :-) Tons of users love it, it's in the repos! Jus search in Repositories.
<kFj_> iknow that. but im looking for user opinions.. as to what mostppl are using etc?
<IndyGunFreak> grzesiek: whichever one is in the repos
<ghostz> neeto, yes I'm installing from cd and I have verified the md5 hash and when I run the cd integrity check it sticks in the same place
<bazhang> !poll | kFj_
<ubottu> kFj_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SWN> If I change the hostname of my computer with System > Admin > Network, reboot, why then does uname -a still list the previous hostname?
<kakalotsai> how to save my friend nick in my IRC chat?
<Surlent777> unop: it is quite a flood of info. Let me try one of those pastebin things
<crunchybumble> con-man try `apt-get install vm-ware' or w/e the .deb package name is
<con-man> hischild: I was on their site I couldnt find a deb
<Surlent777> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<neeto> ghostz: that's a shame... are you running it from a windows box?
<xq> SWN: http://www.cpqlinux.com/hostname.html
<hischild> con-man, i'm sure they do supply one, i've had it before.
<kakalotsai> next login i will see them
<kakalotsai> ?
<xq> SWN: Use that, don't use your GUI ;-p
<IndyGunFreak> Surlent777: lol, you only had to get kicked 2-3x to consider pastebin.. impressive
<crunchybumble> con man , look it up in synaptic
<neeto> ghostz: or did you boot into the livecd to install it?
<con-man> crunchybumble: I did
<ghostz> neeto, yea it's a plain white box that was running clarkconnect and I was just doing a clean install from the ubuntu cd and I tried the live cd part but it hung too at the same spot
<Surlent777> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10031/
<crunchybumble> con-man
<frenchn001> is there someone that can understand the jailkit error : "  May  4 19:57:12 localhost jk_chrootsh[17918]: abort, path /home/chrootusers is setgid
<frenchn001> May  4 19:57:12 localhost jk_chrootsh[17918]: abort, path /home/chrootusers is not a "
<crunchybumble> do you know what repositiores you have available?
<Bits> is there any program that will allow me annotate pdf files in ubuntu
<Bits> ?
<farajamo> Can anyone help me? I just installed Ubuntu and I'm curious how to extract zip files
<diefordethklok> Thanks guys, now I'm not locked out of my system :)
<con-man> crunchybumble: multiverse and universe
<jrib> farajamo: double click on them
<Surlent777> farajamo: Just right click and hit extract
<Surlent777> err that too
<Bits> diefordethklok: what worked?
<xq> diefordethklok: No problemo. Have fun.
<Phenax> What's a good tool to turn ogg vorbis to just a 'standard' avi or mpeg?
<monkeypaw201> how do you register on here?
<neeto> ghostz: when you boot into the livecd, try this: sudo apt-get cd /dev/cdrom0 or whatever your drive is called in /dev/
<SWN> xq: Thanks, I saw that, and I noticed that my /etc/hosts file does have the change. But uname -a still returns the previous hostname. If it's not possible to do with the Network GUI, why is it an option there?
<jrib> !register > monkeypaw201 (read the private message from ubotu)
<crunchybumble> farajamo, you can double click from the desktop, or you can use gunzip from the command line
<ghostz> neeto, before the clarkconnect install that I did as a brief test it was running 7.** server
<unop> Surlent777, ok, go ahead and say yes for now .. but pay attention to any developments .. if in doubt do ask.
<neeto> ghostz: err not apt-get, apt-cd
<farajamo> It says "Archive not supported"... It's off a CD, and it's a 7-zip
<xq> SWN: Sometimes the GUI doesn't update across the board. Did you restart by chance?
<ghostz> neeto, I'll try the live cd now...one sec
<jrib> !7z > farajamo (read the private message from ubotu)
<neeto> ghostz: alright
<secleinteer> hi, when i boot up the ubuntu hardy x86 alternate cd on my computer, the keyboard doesn't work - any ideas why? it works fine in the installed copy of gutsy
<unop> Surlent777, let me know when you have finished here .. there might be more to do.
<xq> SWN: Did you issue the hostname <new hostname>?
<diefordethklok> Now, to another question, does a lexmark x9350 work in ubuntu? I have looked on openprinting but I don't see it listed
<helix> hi, i need help with partition problems... making my ubuntu read only... Could someone help?
<neeto> secleinteer: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<xq> SWN: And then check the /etc/hostname file? ;-) Was that correct as well? Then it does require a restart.
<farajamo> Alright, I'll try. Thanks guys
<secleinteer> neeto: no, because i can't get past the language selection menu
<crunchybumble> didiefordethklok , i'd be surprised, if you don't see it
<Surlent777> unop: Now I'm back at the command line. Should I run that command again?
<secleinteer> neeto: or do you mean my xorg.conf in gutsy?
<crunchybumble> lexmark products, in my experience, are difficult to make work
<neeto> secleinteer: is it a USB keyboard or a PS2 keyboard?
<SeaPhor> amenado, hey bro,,, after upgrade thru the update mamnager and configuring the wireless, worked for about 2 hours then lost its settings and couldn't get it back,,, so just now i fresh installed 8.04 and config'd ndis and the if and its working again but don't know how long, we'll see
<secleinteer> neeto: ps/2
<unop> Surlent777, yes
<crunchybumble> but that's something i'd google or look up on ubuntuforums
<ghostz> neeto, it seems to be hanging at squashfs again just like the regular installer
<fde> helix: during boot, as it counts down 3... 2... 1 ... hit a key... then hit 'e' and add 'ro' to the line... then 'b' I think to boot to the system...
<diefordethklok> :( , I guess I still need windows vista.
<fnord_> i ran wubi and i think it had a problem with my preivus grub setup so now its not loading up my buntu image,whats up? what do i edit in grub.1st? to fix this?
<crunchybumble> diefordethklok, dude, use the money you saved on your OS to get a new printer
<crunchybumble> :)
<xq> SWN: Actually don't restart just issue the command /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<helix> fde, on the grub menu you mean?
<neeto> ghostz: ok, try this in the terminal... sudo apt-cdrom
<fde> helix: yes.
<xq> SWN: That will make the change active with no need for your restarting.
<SWN> xq: I did restart, and like I mentioned it did change /etc/hosts, but I didn't use the hostname command. The /etc/hostname file has the old name tho--why isn't the Network program smart enough to change it to?
<diefordethklok> I guess I'll look at a cheap hp.
<ghostz> neeto, from what terminal...i can't get to a terminal
<Shpook> Is there a program for linux to create thumbnails from images in a batch function?
<helix> fde, i shall try, and i'll be right back, thanks for your help
<neeto> ghostz: you are in a livecd no?
<xq> SWN: I'm not sure, but if you want it changed -- use the hostname <new hostname here>
<xq> SWN: And then nano /etc/hostname
<ghostz> neeto, no I can't even get the live cd to boot
<fde> diefordethklok: HP actually funds a project 'hplip' that supports its printers on Linux, so that's a good choice  :)
<Surlent777> ghostz: Try Applications > Accessories
<unop> !hostname | SWN
<ubottu> SWN: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ghostz> neeto, it hangs in the same place
<xq> SWN: And just confirm it has updated in that file and issue /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<neeto> ghostz: whoa at sqashfs you say?
<ghostz> Surlent777, excuse me...i don't have a gui
<ghostz> neeto, yes at squashfs
<xq> <bow ubottu>
<Surlent777> ghostz: My apologies, just noticed
<fnord_> what other distros use wubi?
<unop> SWN, you must make sure /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts have the right information on the new hostname, or sudo will not function properly
<ghostz> Surlent777, that's fine...any ideas
<neeto> ghostz: yikes... what a mess... I'm afraid I don't know what to do from there. sorry mate.
<dmsuperman> I'm using btnx to map my extra mouse buttons to shortcuts. Almost everything works (tilt, zoom reset, zoom in/out, scroll, normal clicking, etc.) except I have a little bug. I mapped my back/forward mouse buttons to "Alt + Left" and "Alt + Right" respectively, so it will work in firefox
<diefordethklok> Oh nice, I'll look at newegg.
<secleinteer> neeto: any ideas?
<ervis> hi all
<unop> fnord_, iirc, wubi is an ubuntu complement, not aware of any other distros that use it
<fde> diefordethklok: you can check out www.openprinting.org also for a database of supported Printers, just to make sure.
<ghostz> neeto, alright...thanks
<dmsuperman> Only whenever I hit back/forward it sorta jumps forward, but then it jumps right back to the previous page. so hitting "forward" causes it to go forward, then immediately go back again
<bazhang> fnord_: the windows UBuntu Installer?
<ervis> whats the best and stable ircd
<dmsuperman> I even set btnx to disallow repeating the button, thinking that was it, but to no avail
<xq> SWN: But to answer your question on the confusion on the GUI - really, I am not sure. :\
<diefordethklok> thanks guys, I'll boot back into my hard disk now
<fde> fnord_: Wubi stands for "Windows UBuntu Installer... the is 'InstLux' which supported more distros, but I think that is OpenSUSE only now too.
<SWN> xq: OK, but notice even ubottu says I should be able to use the Network program to do it. :( If I have to do it from the command line, OK, but they shouldn't even make it an option in Network if it doesn't modify BOTH files. :)
<xq> SWN: But the surefire way is listed above for sure.
<crunchybumble> ? - when I boot from the live CD, neither of my USB mice work. Is this the behaviour I would experience if I installed it. Anyone else had this problem? And what would I need to slipstream onto the disk to make it work? Thoughts?
<Surlent777> ghostz: Sorry, I'm still a bit new at this. Try googling it. You'd be suprised what can turn up
<fnord_> unop, i relized that i was just wondering if other distros used a similar thing,i have no cdrom and no way to connect to the internet during a net install because my usb modem driver isnt supported yet
<mynyml> can anyone help with a broadcom card?
<fnord_> so i was looking for another way to install via windows
<ghostz> Surlent777, I have been for 2 days but thanks
<xq> SWN: I understand. I just wanted to help you change your hostname. I couldn't do anything else.
<bazhang> fnord_: that would be unetbootin
<ArticWolf> Yarakyo ... did you mean type ... gnome=panel   or   gnome-panel  ???
<fde> !broadcom > mynyml
<unop> fnord_, see what fde said above
<fnord_> bazhang, even if i dont have support for my network card?
<bazhang> fnord_: this will be a wireless net install?
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: gnome-panel
<matthew_> how dangerous would it be to allow www-data sudo access without a password?
<unop> matthew_, not very advisable :)
<Surlent777> unop: Now I'm back at the command line. I ran the command again, and it talks of packages being "kept back"...
<YaroMan86> matthew_: Very dangerous.
<SWN> xq: I know. :) Thanks for the help--I'm just frustrated the GUI doesn't work. In fact since it only changed hosts and not hostname, it may have messed things up. :(
<crunchybumble> why would you do that matthew?
<unop> matthew_, any compromise of your webserver could result in your system being compromised
<matthew_> Cause I can't seem to let it do only certain commands sudo
<xq> SWN: Nah, just make sure they match using the other two small commands we've given you in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname and you're all set
<unop> Surlent777, alright, now do this.   sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<xq> SWN: I pretty much assure you nothing will be messed up
<mynyml> fde: thanks, but i need more details. i installed the proper packages already and it should be working, but it isnt
<fnord_> bazhang, no i have no interweb conection outside of windows,my laptop is too old to have a ethernet interface pre-installed so i was looking for a method that dosent use internet or a cd drive
<fde> matthew_: Why would you want that user to do such things?
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86 ... how do i get my menu bars back to the desk top using    gnome-panel
<farajamo> I'm trying to unzip a file, but Archive Manager and Ark both say they don't support the file... anyone know why?
<bazhang> fnord_: does it boot from usb stick?
<matthew_> I need www-data to be able to fuser and netstat
<sukuri> farajamo: what kind of file is it?
<kasra> Hi , I upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy , I have problems with compiz-manager ya emerald
<fde> farajamo: What is the extension?
<farajamo> .7z   and    .rar
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: gnome-panel is the command that launches your manu bars. It is the way to get them back if, for example, tou kill gnome-panel while it is set to garbeage in sessions.
<serena> just noticed that my card reader is not working anymore since changing to Hardy
<unop> farajamo, try this.  sudo aptitude install zip unzip p7zip rar unrar    and try again
<crunchybumble> ah... that's not exactly a .zip file is it ;)
<Surlent777> unop: It still says a ton of stuff is being kept back, but it will upgrade the human theme
<farajamo> unop: Trying, one sec
<fde> Surlent777: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unop> Surlent777, ok, complete what you can here and then run this.   sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kasra> what should I use for managing compiz in HardyHeron ?
<ifireball> matthew_: probably as dangerous as it can, you might as well publish the root password on the web page
<Ragewarp> whenever im on ubuntu for what seems like more than an hour, everything seems to slowly stop working. first youtube videos stop playing then i cant open mozilla anymore then i cant open HTOP to see whas running and then eventually i cant even reboot without going sudo reboot
<serena> Hardy has messed up more than helped in my case
<Surlent777> your command or fde's?
<daYZman> hi
<fnord_> bazhang, if i had a usb stick and upodated my bios it could  but not ATM,can unetboot be tweaked to load an iso image or use a local copy of an ubuntu cd instead of conecting to the internets?
<fde> Surlent777: both will accomplish the same thing... aptitude is better though, I'm just used to getting less arguments against apt-get  :)
<daYZman> can an existing extended partition be resized and moved?
<serena> actually moving to Hardy has not solved any of the previous issues but has just added two more
<Surlent777> also the human-theme upgrade failed
<serena> kinda disapointing
<xq> daYZman: Yes
<andreiutz> can somebody help me installing ipw2200 drivers, frimware, ieee80211 ? I downloaded the latest releases but I don;t know how to compile and install them.
<unop> Surlent777, i'm not sure what fde recommended and i suggest you follow one person's advice at this point :) no offence fde
<Surlent777> heh, k
<sukuri> For anyone who can help. I've noticed that when I'm running on windows, my processor doesn't get hot, whereas when I'm running on linux, it does. I'm running an HP Pavilion dv9000 with a Intel Centrino Duo. I presume the issue is that, in windows, the processor is throttled down (or some other term) when I'm not using all of it, and run at higher speeds when necessary. I expect that I don't have that ability enabled in linux. If that i
<Shpook> Does anyone know a batch function(for GIMP or another program) to create thumbnails from full size images?
<daYZman> xq: right. but when i right click on it in gparted, resize/move isn't available.
<fde> unop: I said apt-get instead of aptitude as I don't generally believe in pushing personal taste in public... heh
<xq> daYZman: Is there space to do so?
<farajamo> It's working now (as far as I can tell), thanks
<matthew_> whats wrong with this line in the sudoers file: www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/fuser /bin/netstat ? It doesn't work...
<crunchybumble> shpook, that sounds like something custom enough that you could write it
<pyrak> i just upgraded to hardy and my wifi card driver broke.  can someone help me out?
<xq> daYZman: And only on the same hard drive ;-)
<bazhang> fnord_: potentially yes but alot more work then just borrowing a friends external cd drive imo
<Xsss4hell> ﻿Ubuntu Hardy | Linux SGC-Atlantis 2.6.24-17-generic | FritzBoxWLAN Stick | Does not work. PLEASE HELP OUT!
<unop> fde, right ok
<pyrak> system > administration > hardware drivers doesn't work :/
<dmsuperman> I'm using btnx to map my extra mouse buttons to shortcuts. Almost everything works (tilt, zoom reset, zoom in/out, scroll, normal clicking, etc.) except I have a little bug. I mapped my back/forward mouse buttons to "Alt + Left" and "Alt + Right" respectively, so it will work in firefox
<Surlent777> unop: Dear God that's a lot of text. Would you mind looking at my output here?
<dmsuperman> Only whenever I hit back/forward it sorta jumps forward, but then it jumps right back to the previous page. so hitting "forward" causes it to go forward, then immediately go back again
<dmsuperman> I even set btnx to disallow repeating the button, thinking that was it, but to no avail
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86 ... that command from a launcher opens abiword file titled "gnome.desktop" .. with 11 lines .. first one sayd  [Desktop Entry]
<helix> fde, i do 'e' to edit the Ubuntu boot selection, but it seems there already is a 'ro' to the line.
<unop> Surlent777, if you put it in a pastebin sure
<daYZman> xq: i think the problem is that the swap is mounted
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: that kernel is not supported
<matthew_> cause sudo -u www-data sudo netstat -tlp still asks for the www-data sudo password
<helix> fde, here is my problem so you may know a little more: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781753
<hattrick> munin ubuntu 8.04 not working?
<fde> helix: does 'cat /etc/mtab' say it's mounted read only?
<daYZman> xq is "swapoff" to unmount the swap partition?
<xq> daYZman: If they are mounted that is also a problem. I do not believe they can be mounted and *moved*
<YaroMan86> Artic-Wolf: Something is very wrong.
<RAdams> Hey all. Trying to share a folder in Hardy by right-clicking, selecting share, but when I select all 3 checkboxes, I get a net usershare error 255: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/usershares. My user is in the sambashares group, what's wrong here?
<Shpook> crunchybumble: I'm assuming it would be done in python? I was hoping for something immediate, but I don't mind learning and writing something if need be.
<Xsss4hell> then how about ﻿Ubuntu Hardy | Linux SGC-Atlantis 2.6.24-16-generic ??
<helix> fde, where can Ifind this?
<Xsss4hell> I have both! as you should know..
<fde> helix: Type what I just told you.
<fnord_> bazhang,would i need programing skills to modify if or do you think it would be something easily editable in a config file or whatnot
<xq> daYZman: Resizing requires the proper amount of hard disk space be available, moving is going to require proper space and/or the partition be unmounted (for access/file system reasons)
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86 ... ok ... what should i do??? reload ubuntu 8.04 again?? or??
<YaroMan86> You might have to.
<unop> matthew_, well, you are getting www-data to issue a sudo command there, quite obviously a password will still be prompted for
<Surlent777> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10034/
<IndyGunFreak> daYZman: it'll [robably be easiest to use a live cd to do what you're wanting to d.
<xq> daYZman: That should do it. Make sure you have enough memory (but most people do and it's not an issue). Are you just trying to move your swap partition to be before your root partition and/or make it smaller or larger?
<bazhang> fnord_: you would need to point it to a local mirror--unetbootin requires a source-->and if you are going to be using a cd where would that be?
<hattrick> Munin not working on ubuntu 8.04?
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: I would say as a last resort. Ask others on the channel. :)
<helix> fde, so when i type 'e', i have 3 choices, boot(0,7), kernel, another line, and quiet, should I add 'ro' (without quotes) to the kernel line even though there already is ro?
<fde> helix: is it at all possible to get the cliff notes version of that? I feel like I'm reading an essay, and I'm sort of tired...
<crunchybumble> language independent operation , just hunting around I saw this http://javascript.internet.com/math-related/image-resizer.html
<Al-Khouli> hi guys, i am trying to set my default browser, i used sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser but still some progs are not using the one i set, ideas ?
<matthew_> unop: But my sudoers line is: www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/fuser /bin/netstat
<ifireball> matthew_: 1. commands should be comman-seperated; 2. /etc/sudoers should include the parameters as well
<xq> daYZman: I agre with Indy. Boot from a Live CD. That way nothing will be interferring and it will be on your live file system :) It will be the easiest method.
<sukuri> What is the name of the function of a processor where it throttles itself down to save power when it doesn't need to be running at full speed?
<ifireball> matthew_: 1. commands should be comma-seperated; 2. /etc/sudoers should include the parameters as well
<daYZman> IndyGunFreak: i'm already using the live cd though. it seems to mount the swap.
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86 ... ok thanks ... whats the best thing to ask ??
<fde> helix: no... please 'cat /etc/mtab' and tell me whether the root partition is already read only.
<Signil> hi..
<IndyGunFreak> daYZman: then unmount it.
<helix> fde, so basically the filesystem says its read only when i try apt-get remove ndiswrapper and that /var/lib/dpkg/lock is not locked
<crunchybumble> i'm booting from the live CD and it doesn't recognise my mouse, anyone else experienced this issue?
<bazhang> sukuri: cpu scaling?
<RAdams> ﻿ Hey all. Trying to share a folder in Hardy by right-clicking, selecting share, but when I select all 3 checkboxes, I get a net usershare error 255: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/usershares. My user is in the sambashares group, what's wrong here?
<IndyGunFreak> daYZman: or download gparted or partedmagic live cd... they should do the trick
<unop> Surlent777, say yes here
<xq> He's using GParter, Indy
<daYZman> xq: well i'm just trying to expand my root and shrink my /home
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf, hoe can I get mmy gnome panels to show up again?
<helix> fde, k, brb
<Signil> how do u set the number of desktops in hardy? I found it earlier.. but cant now :s
<YaroMan86> Signil: Right click the desktop switcher and clcik preferences.
<daYZman> IndyGunFreak: yeah thanks. i think i'm okay now. :)
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86  ... thanks for all your help
<xq> daYZman: Ah, then you should be able to do it successfully using the methods and knowledge you have. Is it still giving you trouble?
<matthew_> ifireball: should there be a space before the comma or not?
<sukuri> bazhang: thank you, googling it to see how to do it in ubuntu
<bazhang> Signil: the virtual desktops or something other-->if the former then right click on them and add more
<daYZman> xq: it's good now. i just didn't notice swap was mounted.
<Xsss4hell> Linux SGC-Atlantis 2.6.24-16-generic || FritzBoxWLAN Stick || Does not work. Any HELP Appreciated! I didn't find any solution :( :(
<daYZman> thanks
<xq> daYZman: Got you. Good luck!
<manicola> is it normal that  SATA harddrive is showing up with fdisk -l but it won't automount
<hattrick> anybody uses MUNIN?
<Surlent777> unop: It asked for 1 more confirmation, and is now downloading various things, and things. What was that human-theme package, and why do you think it failed?
<ifireball> matthew_: the examples in the manpage seem to indicate that no
<danya> hello .. can I ask a Q please .. why do I need Phyton for ?
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: what is the chipset of that
<Ubuntong> sukuri: You can add it as an applet on the gnome Panel. It's already there.
<xq> danya: For programs that use Python ;)
<RAdams> danya: it's a programming language and framework for many applications
<Surlent777> danya: Python is some sort of programming language, and I guess some programs go through it for things
<unop> matthew_, first i'd seriously reconsider you rethink the design of this, there might be better ways to get around your problems but if you insist ... log on as www-data via   sudo -u www-data -s  and then attempt a sudo command.
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang where do I know the chipset?
<sukuri> Ubuntong: really? Is it enabled before the applet is on the gnome-panel?
<andreiutz> hello, I want to instal the ieee80211 stack but when I enter the "make" command I get this error: http://rafb.net/p/O4VFk640.html
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang avm I guess
 * YaroMan86 takes a short break before helping more folks.
<danya> xq: how can I install it .. I can't find it in the Synaptic
<xq> danya: Quite a few applications rely on it to work. If it's installed on your system, I am sure some programs are reliant on it to function.
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: if pci then lspci; if usb then lsusb
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86 ... just had a brain fart ... im using Xbuntu 8.04 does that matter??
<RAdams> ﻿ Hey all. Trying to share a folder in Hardy by right-clicking, selecting share, but when I select all 3 checkboxes, I get a net usershare error 255: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/usershares. My user is in the sambashares group, what's wrong here?
<unop> Surlent777, not really sure, but i am guessing apt did not have the current package lists from the repositories ..
<danya> xq: I upgraded to hardy 2 days ago :)
<xq> danya: If a program requires it upon installation, Synaptic will prompt you to install it.
<qman__> hmm
<elcapitan> help, the highest resolution I have is 640x480
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1
<xq> danya: If you just want Python (for programming purposes?) then search for Python
<Ubuntong> sukuri: CPU Frequency Scaling applet is already listed as an applet on the gnome panel
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: Yyyyyyeah, Xubuntu is different from regular Ubuntu, in that it does not use GNOME. gnome-panel wouldn't be there.
<danya> xq: I did that no phyton in the synaptic :)
<Surlent777> unop: That would make sense, I guess...but then how did it know that it was there? Can the names and locations get seperated from each other?
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: that is the brand name-->we need a chipset like broadcom or the like
<xq> danya: Spelling --> Python
<YaroMan86> ArticWolf: I don't know Xubuntu very well, might help to ask someone who is.
<danya> xq: oh thanks lol
<qman__> My memory is over 90% usage, subtracting the disk buffers, yet when I look at system monitor, all the processes together can't add up to 100MB
<ArticWolf> YaroMan86 ...  sorry ...  where do i go to get hel with Xbuntu ???
<qman__> any ideas to find out where that memory is going?
<Surlent777> ArcticWolf: I know a little bit about Xubuntu. What is the problem again?
<RAdams> ArticWolf: #xubuntu :o
<katad0t1s> Hi. When on compiz I cannot change virtual desktops. I tried clicking the bottom panel widget or drag a window but nothing works
<sukuri> Ubuntong: Yes, however, is the actual scaling ability enabled prior to starting that applet, and this is showing what the processor speed is at? or does turning on the monitor enable CPU scaling?
<mDemocritus> articwolf: #xubuntu
<SitUbuntuSit> !Xubuntu | ArticWolf
<ubottu> ArticWolf: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<spblat> hi folks, is there a known issue with Hardy where after you log in you only get the login screen again? this is happening in livecd mode and after install
<bazhang> qman open a terminal and type top
<ArticWolf> RAdams ... thanks for the help
<RAdams> ArticWolf: np
<manicola> question, in a new hardy install, one of my harddrives doesn't show up on the desk, but it's listed when I fdisk -l, can anyone help me understand what's happening?
<Surlent777> ArcticWolf: or try them. That works.
<RAdams> ﻿ Hey all. Trying to share a folder in Hardy by right-clicking, selecting share, but when I select all 3 checkboxes, I get a net usershare error 255: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/usershares. My user is in the sambashares group, what's wrong here?
<Myrtti> ArticWolf: xfce4-panel
<qman__> oh wow
<YaroMan86> Now, seriously, I'm off to take a break.
<mDemocritus> manicola: i'm having the same issue
<qman__> compiz.real is using 70% of my RAM
<Ubuntong> sukuri: If you left click on it you can set the scaling profile that you want.
<mDemocritus> manicola: dmesg | grep ata
<qman__> that doesn't show up like that in system monitor
<unop> Surlent777, well, from experience, any problems with upgrading usually stem from apt not having the right package lists .. either they werent downloaded or weren't downloadedd properly.. so even if one package fails to download and install, any packages that depend on it fail too
<RAdams> manicola: mdemocritus: are you using software RAID configs?
<manicola> mDemocritus: OK, well, I'll split the answers with you 50/50
<mDemocritus> RAdams: nope
<Netham45> I'm having issues with ndiswrapper, the device shows up as present, but it isn't there in ifconfig. Can anyone help me?
<unop> Surlent777, from what you have just told me, it seems aptitude is trying to rectify the situation now .. so let's hope it completes
<morgan555> help, the highest resolution I have is 640x480
<manicola> RAdams: nope -  it's SATA too
<mDemocritus> manicola: well, my issue's with an ide drive...
<carlosczg> people, a short one.. how i figured out if a have to use the ndisgtk... (when broadcom 4328 is not supported =( )
<Surlent777> unop: Yeah. I really don't want to have to do a clean install. Thank you for you help thus far.
<paulcross> Netham45, YOU may need a reset.
<morgan555> I was using 1280x1024 on 7.10
<Netham45> paulcross, I've rebooted numerous times.
<manicola> mDemocritus: hmm, dmesg spits out lots of info, but I can' read it
<Surlent777> morgan555: Do you have an NVIDIA card?
<helix> fde, cat /etc/mtab does talk about sda8 being mounted. But it also says remount ro if there are errors
<ArticWolf> Myrtti ... thanks ... that fixed it   ... big thanks there  :)
<mDemocritus> manicola: lol pastebin it then
<Netham45> hmm
<unop> Surlent777, a clean install is never fun, you waste time trying to get the system back into a usuable state installing and configuring packages and settings .. yw
<mDemocritus> manicola: and give me the link
<YaroMan86> morgan555: I had this problem when I upgraded to Hardy
<Netham45> I'm getting an error to check the system log, where would that be located?
<helix> fde, and it seems ndiswrapper or ACPI are causing errors on boot
<mDemocritus> manicola: pastebin the entire dmesg output
<RAdams> manicola: echo your dmesg into a text file, or use tail -f to read it
<manicola> mDemocritus: hmm, got to learn how to do that first
<morgan555> Surlent777 yes I do
<paulcross> Netham45, Is the light of your wireless card on?
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang Chipset TNETW1450 from Texas Instruments I think (this website is telling that http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick)
<unop> manicola, pipe dmesg through less..   dmesg | less
<mDemocritus> !paste | manicola
<mynyml> anyone knows about b43-fwcutter ?
<ubottu> manicola: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Surlent777> unop: Been there with Windows, and that was bad enough. I have more than 1300 packages I'd have to go through and find again...
<YaroMan86> morgan555: alt+f2 and put gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<qman__> is it really normal for compiz to use roughly...670MB of RAM?
<manicola> OK
<sukuri> ubuntulog: Those options don't seem to be available on mine, however they are in the help file. Any suggestions?
<danya> xq: one last Q please .. how can I know which python does that program uses ?
<RAdams> qman__: no
<YaroMan86> morgan555: That will allow you to configure your monitoor.
<Surlent777> morgan555: Do you have the NVIDIA Settings tool under Applications > System?
<Ubuntong> sukuri: You just right click on the panel and click Add to Panel look through the list and find CPU scaling monitor. Then you can left click on that to set the scaling profile that you want.
<carlosczg> people, a short one.. how i figured out if a have to use the ndisgtk... (when broadcom 4328 is not supported =( )
<carlosczg> please help =(
<Mimi> Ummm why is nautilus out of sudden lauching windows for each folder I launch, and there's no side panel, no icons, location bar......  and why do all the menus have a very thick white border on them.....
<Netham45> paulcross, a dmesg is complaining of an unsuccessful driver load, it says to check the system logs, but, yea the light is on.
<manicola> !paste | manicola
<danya> Surlent777: thanks for ur help 2 :)
<SeaPhor> Netham45, after you followed the steps and rebooted, did you do a manual setup of your device?
<mDemocritus> manicola: dmesg >> whateverfilename
<RAdams> ﻿ Hey all. Trying to share a folder in Hardy by right-clicking, selecting share, but when I select all 3 checkboxes, I get a net usershare error 255: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/usershares. My user is in the sambashares group, what's wrong here?
<qman__> I know eye candy takes some resources but that's ridiculous
<Netham45> SeaPhor, my device isn't showing up anywhere.
<unop> danya, usually by default, a python script uses the python installed on your system .. but some scripts can require that you use a particular version of python
<Netham45> it says the driver can't load.
<Surlent777> danya: No problem. :P
<jrib> RAdams: logged out and back in since adding your user to the group?
<Ubuntong> sukuri: Do you see the Scaling monitor available as an applet?
<jburd> I'd like to completely remove a particular package with all the configuration files and reinstall all of the configuration files.  What command can do this?
<sukuri> Ubuntong: yes, I have the monitors, but, when I left-click them, I do not get a menu. I've seen the menu in the help file, but I haven't found how to enable it
<SeaPhor> Netham45, i know, may need to do manuals setup
<spblat> is there a known issue with Hardy where after you log in you only get the login screen again? this is happening in livecd mode and after fresh install
<RAdams> jrib: I'll try that now
<jrib> jburd: aptitude purge PACKAGE
<manicola> mDemocritus: OK then what?
<qman__> my uptime is only 18 days, I wonder if it leaks
<jburd> jrib: Thanks.  :-)
<Surlent777> I like how when I try to help someone I go a totally different and more complicated route =/
<SeaPhor> Netham45, did you have any errors in any of the steps?
<sukuri> Ubuntong: ack, sorry if I'm behind, I was no longer seeing the most recent text there for a moment
<mDemocritus> manicola: then copy the file's contents to the pastebin site and post the link
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang $ lsusb: Bus 005 Device 007: ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1
<morgan555> Yaroman86 cool I couldnt find that screen anymore
<Netham45> SeaPhor, a dmesg is saying that ndiswrapper can't load the device...
<Netham45> SeaPhor, erm, driver.
<paulcross> Netham45,  I rememberd  that you need to disable the default driver before using the ndiswrapper.Maybe you forgot to disable it.
<giordanomarilena> ciao sono mari
<morgan555> Surlent777 no I don't
<iobelix> neeto, if you're still around i fixed the pulseaudio problem i had by installing libflashsupport and creating a default /etc/asound.conf file-- everything seems to work now, and youtube has not crashed yet on firefox..we'll see how well this lasts ;)
<helix> fde, returns mount rw but remound ro if errors
<Surlent777> morgan555: I take it you tried the screen resolution tool under System > Preferences?
<manicola> mDemocritus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10035/     - thanks, never done that bfo
<neeto> iobelix: nice to hear it
<Netham45> paulcross, there is no default driver for my card.
<neeto> iobelix: good luck man
<SeaPhor> Netham45, did you check the compatibility first, from the link at the beginning?
<mDemocritus> manicola: lol get used to it if you're coming here a lot
<carlosczg> hi, everybody...how i figured out if a have to use the ndisgtk... (when broadcom 4328 is not supported =( )
<manicola> mDemocritus: i'm gonna :)
<eboyjr> Is there some sort of a command that will pop-up messages on Ubuntu? Kind of like MSG * Blah Blah on Windows
<mDemocritus> manicola: ok that's just the piped one... do another with the whole output of dmesg
<jrib> eboyjr: pop up where?  in the notification area?
<SeaPhor> Netham45,  did you check here?  http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: that site says you have to either: 1)compile the source yourself and insert the module, or 2) use ndiswrapper to do it-->no listing for Hardy though
<mDemocritus> manicola: i thought you were using ata (ide) at first
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang I tried both without any success
<spblat> "is there a known issue with Hardy where after you log in you only get the login screen again? this is happening in livecd mode and after install" shall I take silence as "no"? my nine year old is experiencing Hardy pain! :-(
<carlosczg> hi, everybody...how i figured out if a have to use the ndisgtk... (when broadcom 4328 is not supported =( )
<sagar> does firefox 3beta5 crash constantly for anyone else?
<eboyjr> jrib, Like a new window opens up with text inside... Some way for me to see what my CLI PHP script is doing.
<Xsss4hell> as said with kernel 17
<Xsss4hell> not 16
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: this is an external usb dongle correct?
<qman__> yeah, it was compiz alright, switched it off and freed up 742MB of RAM
<morgan555> Surlent777 if I  go into screen resolution I dont see a resolution tool, I only have two options, this is a fresh install on this computer but when I did the upgrade from 7.10 i remeber seeing the tool somewhere, now I dont have it
<paulcross> Netham45, any way. My solution is disable it first. Try this:"sudo gedit /etc/defaultÏÂlinux-restricted-modules-common "   change DISABLED_MODULES=""   to DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal"
<helix> fde, still there?
<qman__> that's not normal
<jrib> eboyjr: notify-send  if you want something in the notification area.  Otherwise, you may want to use zenity
<xaziva> where can I find this pic in bigger  resulution http://www.visualfunhouse.com/img/shiloute.jpg
<jrib> !offtopic | xaziva
<ubottu> xaziva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<manicola> mDemocritus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036/
<Surlent777> morgan555: I'm certain that there should be a dropbox with various resolutions. It's not there?
<bazhang> xaziva: what does that have to with ubuntu support
<joely> hey i'm having problems with rythumbox since i updated to 8.. can't play mp3s
<manicola> mDemocritus: yeah I know
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang yes it is! http://www.avm.de/de/Presse/Pressefotos/Fotos/FRITZ_WLAN_USB_Stick_Ambiente_Web.jpg
<giordanomarilena> ciao
<mDemocritus> manicola: ok... and you said your sata disk isn't showing up
<xaziva> bazhang either help me or shut up.
<RequinB4> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<morgan555> Surlent777 yes that is there, and it only has 320x480 and 640x480
<danbhfive> is there a way to put a process into the background, without freezing it, like ctrl+z does?
<heartsblood> to get 5.1 sound in hardy do you still need a .asoundrc file or can it modified from within the pulseaudio somehow?
<giordanomarilena> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Xsss4hell> ﻿bazhang but mine is black..red is gay..it's just an other color same hardware
<manicola> mDemocritus: yeah, it's there if I do fdisk -l but I can't mount it
<Zyrando> aaaahhhh...
<mDemocritus> manicola: what's the drive identifier that isn't showing up? /dev/something
<manicola> mDemocritus: and it's doesn't auto mount
<Zyrando> any ndiswrapper experts available?
<reikon> Gary_inNYC, ever find a resolution to your sound issue?
<Surlent777> morgan555: I have a utility for configuring my NVIDIA card, but I can't remember how I got it. Does anyone know if the Restricted Drivers thing does that, or if it was put on by Envy?
<Netham45> SeaPhor, the ndiswrapper website says mine is compatable with ndiswrapper. =/
<Zyrando> :D
<Zyrando> aaah already a ndiswrapper discussion
<bazhang> Xsss4hell: not sure how to get that working with either Hardy regular or your special kernel--> it works well with Gutsy though
<manicola> mDemocritus: sdb1
<SeaPhor> Netham45, ok, click on the network manager and select manual config
<manicola> Zyrando: I gotta get in on that one with you too
<Netham45> SeaPhor, what am I configuring?
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<joely> whats the fix for mp3 support in Hardy? (already tried gstreamer plugins)
<Zyrando> I installed the driver, but my usb stick isnt listet in lsusb ^^'
<Zyrando> this sucks
<Netham45> SeaPhor, it does NOT show up in network manageer, that's my issue!
<Surlent777> Again, does anyone know if the Restricted Drivers thing makes the NVIDIA settings tool, or if it was put on by Envy?
<mDemocritus> manicola: is it a usb drive?
<SeaPhor> Netham45, wireless, that is what you want right?
<wizz1> i have libSDL installed,but when i try to ./configure i get configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org.
<manicola> mDemocritus: nope, it's attached to the MB SATA
<Netham45> ugh
<morgan555> Surlent777 I will look around for something like that, I did install the restricted drivers just incase tha helps
<spblat> anyone? please? is there a known issue with Hardy where after you log in you only get the login screen again? this is happening in livecd mode and after full install
<laeg> totem movieplayer is telling me a video firefox is trying to play is not yet supported and when i play it full screen it doesn't offer to download or search for a codec - what gives?
<sukuri> Ubuntong: After reading a blog on it (http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/) would I be correct in understanding that (one of) the easiest way to do this would be to reconfigure my gnome applets and say 'yes' to setting the suid of the cpufreq-selector executable? Furthermore, are there negative repercussions to doing so?
<SeaPhor> Netham45, and you had no errors in any of the steps?
<wizz1> i have libSDL installed,but when i try to ./configure i get configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org.
<Netham45> SeaPhor, no.
<Netham45> SeaPhor, a dmesg | grep ndiswrapper says that ndiswrapper can't load the driver
<Surlent777> morgan555: If you have it, it ought to be under Applications > System Tools, and have an icon of a green N on a black orb
<mDemocritus> manicola: pastebin your fdisk -l for me
<wizz1> i have libSDL installed,but when i try to ./configure i get configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org.
<Zyrando> dmesg?
<SeaPhor> Netham45,  hmmm i just installed hardy ana hour ago and went thru them myself
<Zyrando> what is it good fo?
<Xsss4hell> I know, that it works with gutsy.. that's why I thought it should work even better with hardy..but NOO
<Netham45> SeaPhor, it's something card-specific
<joely> whats the fix for mp3 support in Hardy? (already tried gstreamer plugins)
<Xsss4hell> damn I'm really disappointed
<manicola> mDemocritus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10038/
<Zyrando> me either :D
<Surlent777> ...hm. Perhaps someone ought to suggest to the Ubuntu team to try putting in a "Downgrade" option, just in case.
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<SeaPhor> Netham45, what card/and chipset do you have?
<Zyrando> where can I look up the chipset?
<Netham45> SeaPhor, Netgear wn511b card, and I'm not sure about the chipset.
<brakkvatn> Why can not I sudo any more?
<Xsss4hell> didn't any of the developers ever tried to correct that problem? man if they code something that does work. why remove it in a newer version??
<Surlent777> morgan555: If you have it, you should be able to get to it by pressing Alt-F2 and then typing "nvidia-settings", without the quotes
<mDemocritus> manicola: what error do you get when you try sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /path/to/mountpoint
<wizz1> i have libSDL installed,but when i try to ./configure i get configure: error: *** SDL not found! Get SDL from www.libsdl.org.
<jrib> wizz1: what are you compiling?
<brakkvatn> sudo is broke :(
<eboyjr> jrib, Thanks! zenity if perfect
<wizz1> daimonin
<eboyjr> is*
<morgan555> Surlent777 Thanks I just found tht online
<manicola> mDemocritus: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Surlent777> morgan555: sorry =/
<neeto> what's the difference between 'export' and 'declare'?
<mac__> lo all - got a question about video settings - just not the usual nvidia/ati one..
<jrib> wizz1: you need -dev packages to compile with a library
<wizz1> jrib, i got SDL
<mac__> via 3500 mobo + via unichrome on board video
<mDemocritus> manicola: you ran it with sudo, right?
<jrib> wizz1: you have the -dev package for it?
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<morgan555> Surlent777 no no thank you
<ballongen> i have encrypted my disk with LVM-partition ubuntu 8.04 install. how do i change the password?
<manicola> mDemocritus: yep
<wizz1> what do you mean by dev ? jrib
<Zyrando> question to ndiswrapper: what should happen with "modprobe ndiswrapper" ?
<Zyrando> at my Terminal nothing happens
<take0n> does anyone know how to make xchat gnome to show a nicklist in the channel window instead of a button down at the left ?
<mDemocritus> manicola: and you put in a path for the mountpoint?
<Surlent777> morgan555: Any results? Do you have said program?
<jrib> wizz1: do: apt-cache search -n lib sdl dev     you will see
<zedster_> the colors in my video playback are off, its very blue and only florescent  colors pop, any ideas?
<bronzodriace> hi
<wizz1> jrib, yup,i have everything
<mac__> can't get more than 800x600 - even though the test with displayconfig-gtk works
<mDemocritus> zedster_ are you using totem?
<morgan555> Surlent777 it won't actually open that program
<wizz1> jrib,  no errors
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<manicola> mDemocritus: um, i did the first time /mnt/sdb1
<jrib> wizz1: that command just searches, it doesn't tell you anything about whether they are installed
<zedster_> mDemocritus: its across the board, totem, mplayer, all of them
<Surlent777> morgan555: I guess you don't have it then...
<morgan555> Surlent777 I am going to s ee if its in synaptic
<wittke> is there any good doc for how to set up wlan with fix ip and vpn
<sukuri> Ubuntong: thank you for your help, you definitely helped and sent me in the right direction :-D
<Surlent777> morgan555: Never tried that. Good idea.
<mDemocritus> zedster_ ouch... try messing with the color settings in totem
<bronzodriace> can anyone tell me, if it is worth it to install ubuntu x64, rather than x86?...thanks
<wizz1> jrib, so what should i do now ?
<jrib> wizz1: install the -dev package you need
<ldiamond> I managed to make a bootable USB Hard Drive with ubuntu, however, it boots on my laptop and not my PC. On my PC, it simply launches Grub's command line. Why?
<mDemocritus> zedster_ other than that i've got nothin... try google
<jrib> wizz1: that command gave you some likely candidates
<rogue_trader> my desktop freezes every few days. that is extremely annoying since it is equivalent of a system crash. even more annoying is that it happened a few minutes ago when my girlfriend tried linux for the first time, (I use ubuntu 8.04 on a samsung r41 collin, latest updates installed)
<mac__> tried hacking around xorg.conf - but one look at that file makes me shdder as it's missing lots of what i "thinK" should be there...
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<zedster_> mDemocritus: somehow the eq in one messed up the eq in all the others
<mDemocritus> manicola: what does this give you: ls /mnt
<zedster_> mDemocritus: its always the simplest thing, thanks
<rogue_trader> anyone else here having problems with freezing desktops?
<bullgard4> What does Tracker do when I run Tracker with the option "Perform fast index merges"?
<mDemocritus> zedster_ np same thing happened to me :D
<Surlent777> rogue_trader: Well, our Ubuntu computer at school did the same thing, but when we turned off the Compiz stuff, it stopped. Something about the video card overheating, I think.
<wittke> rogue_trader: Im having this for more than 5 month 3 times
<manicola> mDemocritus: OK, i borked the command mount - didn't put a path to mount after the /dev/sdb1
<amikrop> Hello. Each time I boot, I have to re-choose the Keyboard Layout options.
<mDemocritus> manicola: aha i thought so :D
<SeaPhor_> just lost my wireless, only took about 30 minutes that time
<wittke> need help for wlan with vpnc
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<manicola> mDemocritus: now it's mounted looks like, but still doesn't appear on the desk - you were right  :)
<mDemocritus> manicola: did it mount this time?
<rogue_trader> how do i turn off compiz Surlent777 ? under appearance / effects?
<amikrop> I mean, I can't change layout after each new boot if I don't re-set the "change layout key combination".
<Tom47> amikrop is the livecd been removed?
<Surlent777> rouge_trader: Yeah, switch it to None
<mDemocritus> manicola:  ok now you probably have to double check the permissions: ls -ld /path/to/mountpoint
<manicola> mDemocritus: well, i thought it was supposed to automount - it has in the previous 6 times I've attempted to install ubuntu
<amikrop> Tom47: I have hardy installed on my pc.
<Surlent777> rouge_trader: If that doesn't help, I have no idea
<rogue_trader> Surlent777, thx I'll try
<Surlent777> rouge_trader: Good luck
<bronzodriace> can anyone tell me, if it is worth it to install ubuntu x64, rather than x86?...thanks
<ubuntuG> i saw a kinda sexy (mature) ubuntu wallpaper here: ﻿http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:BCSOWm_dEXL10M:http://bp0.blogger.com/_UFqVlpB7ofg/Roo90btbFcI/AAAAAAAAADg/7PiyXYb1uLU/s400/ubuntu-logo.jpg does anyone have a high quality one of the same image?  (lol)
<clayd> i am having issues setting up dual monitors on 8.04.  Can someone point me in the correct direction?
<ggeecko> hello
<mDemocritus> manicola: it might not have the mount set up in /etc/fstab
<manicola> mDemocritus: drwxr-xr-x 21 root root 4096 2008-03-24 17:45 /mnt/sdb1/
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<morgan555> Surlent777 it is in there
<jrib> bronzodriace: how much ram do you have?
<bronzodriace> jrib 2gb
<Surlent777> morgan555: To find it quicker, try just clicking on a package and then typing "nvida-settings" and se--ok then download it
<jrib> bronzodriace: then no
<rogue_trader> Surlent777, I will have a try and see if the desktop crashes again
<manicola> mDemocritus: oh cause it wasn't there when I installed?
<rogue_trader> I had set the efefcts to medium
<bronzodriace> jrib so there is no perfomance gain, like in winx64 vs winxp 32
<xaziva> So im back
<mDemocritus> manicola: probably, or the user id was different on the previous system you used it with
<manicola> mDemocritus: I'll look up the fstab entry how to - can't be that hard
<amikrop> I can't change from English to Greek if I don't go to System->Preferences->Keyboard and untick and tick the "Alt-Shift changes group" option.
<RequinB4> can someone help me with what appears to be some shell script syntax?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10037/
<benpicco> Hi, somebody using WPA2?
<ldiamond> bronzodriace, depends what you do
<amikrop> I have to do this after each booot.
<manicola> mDemocritus: that would explain - do I have to change that user ID?
<jrib> bronzodriace: not that you would notice, no
<bronzodriace> ldiamond use for example virtual machines
<ldiamond> There can be very good performance increase with 64bits when using application that are made for it
<mDemocritus> manicola: yeah: sudo chown manicola:manicola /mnt/sdb1
<RequinB4> Should i just give up and try later? :P
<Surlent777> RequinB4: Looks like the people here aren't too sure about bash scripting, myself included =/
<ldiamond> but usually, its not very useful
<manicola> mDemocritus: right
<achandrashekar> hello, ny familiar with ltsp setup on 64 bit? specifically if i build client for 32 bit, will falsh and java work?
<mDemocritus> manicola: assuming manicola is your username
<bullgard4> What does Tracker do when I run Tracker with the option "Perform fast index merges"?
<julio_neto> folks, how do a chat in group in skype?
<bronzodriace> ldiamond but forx example if i, compile a program, that is like it was "made for x64" isn't it?
<IndyGunFreak> ldiamond: problem is, most stuff isn't written specifically for 64bit yet.
<frenzy> i have a big bug in the new ubuntu
<manicola> mDemocritus: but I still have to give it an fstab entry?
<ldiamond> Yep, exactly
<RequinB4> Surlent777: Noticed =/, i could do it with just one file but i'm trying to make it work no matter how many files are used.  meh.
<bulimic> bullgard yeah
<mDemocritus> manicola: if you want it to automount
<mac__> RequinB4, i'd do it in a for i in loop...
<frenzy> i can't save any documents in open office, text editor or the GIMP
<mDemocritus> manicola: but i think there's an automated way to do that... i'm just not sure
<IndyGunFreak> ldiamond: so you either live w/o, or use a series of hacks trying to make 32bit work on 64bit, which is a pain, thus why i'll stick w/ 32bit for the forseeable future
<mDemocritus> manicola: perhaps gparted?
<RequinB4> mac__: Then i have a problem of conflicting file names...
<mDemocritus> manicola: just watch what you're doing with gparted....
<eboyjr> Why would a php command work in a terminal and not in a launcher?
<ldiamond> yes, but if you need the performance gain, then u have no choice
<eboyjr> (A command with php in it )
<jpastore> ok I think I totally botched my wireless can someone help me figure out how to gut out all the wireless and just start over please?
<Alex6691> Hey, i have just installed a Game via Wine and when i open the game it comes up with an error box saying, "This Application requires functionality this is not available on your Direct3D Hardware accelerator."  Anyone know how i can fix this please?
<jpastore> I would prefer not to have to reformat and start over
<mac__> RequinB4, you got more than one flv file with same name ?
<manicola> mDemocritus: thanks a bunch for your help
<bronzodriace> ldiamond the only thing that really sucks..is the boot..it is stressfull slow
<Surlent777> Thanks for your help unop, if I have any other issues I'll check back in.
<jpastore> every time I do a dist upgrade my wireless dies
<amikrop> Tom47: So, any ideas?
<mDemocritus> manicola: np good luck
<Zyrando> if I run "modprobe ndiswrapper" nothing happens
<ldiamond> I dont think having a 64bit os would help you
<frenzy> I updated to Ubuntu 8.04 and i can't save any documents such as open office, text editor and the GIMP
<bronzodriace> ok..so thanks to everyone!
<cookiemonster077> my dvd burner only runs cds any ideas?
<clayd> i tried the 64bit and for a noob like me it was just more work than needed.
<Tom47> amikrop no, just thought i'd suggest the 'obvious in hindsight' possibility that your livecd for some reason is still in the drive
<brakkvatn> Please help me I'm dying. sudo is borked
<dimitris> Does linux support quad core cpus?
<RequinB4> mac__: no - the {mplayer -dumpaudio *.flv -dumpfile X.mp3} line has to be made so that X will be different for each input file (or i guess run of the loop)
<ldiamond> dimitris, it should
<jrib> brakkvatn: what happens when you run 'sudo echo hi'?
<Sympy> Hi, is anyone here good at interpreting the smartctl log?
<derjoerg> ﻿hi everybody, does anybody has experience with upgrading from gutsy-xen to hardy-xen?
<ballongen> i have encrypted my disk with LVM-partition ubuntu 8.04 install. how do i change the password?
<stueng> hi, when I try access php pages I am asked to download them rather than apache2 displaying them... I have php5 in mods-enabled and have restarted apache... im running hardy
<jrib> !lamp > stueng (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> stueng: try the troubleshooting steps on that wiki page
<eboyjr> stueng, I had the same problem...
<Alex6691> Hey, i have just installed a Game via Wine and when i open the game it comes up with an error box saying, "This Application requires functionality this is not available on your Direct3D Hardware accelerator."  Anyone know how i can fix this please?
<amikrop> Tom47: no
<Ross_Vandegrift> Hi everyone - is there a good list of known regressions in Hardy?
<stueng> he hasnt messaged me
<stueng> oh wait, yes he has
<stueng> or she
<stueng> or it
<eboyjr> lol
<FloodBot1> stueng: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brakkvatn> jrib: No output at all after entering password
<amikrop> Tom47: So, I think I am going to file a bug on launchpad. Thanks, anyway.
<casper_1_> Hey....im im running heron with xp on different partion, i cannot restart or shutup ubuntu, but xp is fine. any1 got an idea?
<Alex6691> Hey, i have just installed a Game via Wine and when i open the game it comes up with an error box saying, "This Application requires functionality this is not available on your Direct3D Hardware accelerator."  Anyone know how i can fix this please?
<casper_1_> shutup = shutdown...oops
<jrib> brakkvatn: pastebin /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Tom47> amikrop: how fresh/old is the install?
<bornanarchist> hey casper
<mac__> RequinB4, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10040/
<mac__> RequinB4, gotta go eat ...
<mDemocritus> alex6691: i would ask in #winehq
<bornanarchist> did u turned off the power management from services
<Alex6691> thanks :)
<mDemocritus> no
<RequinB4> mac__: kk- thx for hlhep
<mDemocritus> no prob alex6681
<casper_1_> bornanarchist, not that i know of, but how do i check?
<brakkvatn> jrib: my hostname in /etc/hosts differs from the one in /etc/hostname, might that cause the problem?
<mildner> anybody familiar with wordpress just a simple question about upgrade
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup a new file-server.  I want to get something similar to jbod, but with pairity.  I know ZFS does this, but ZFS is BSD only, and I haven't had the best time with that.  I then found UnionFS.  Does anyone know how hard it is to setup UnionFS in Ubuntu?  Also, can I share the folder in UnionFS via NFS as one folder?
<jrib> brakkvatn: yes, reboot and fix it in recovery mode
<stueng> ive already tried everything discussed in that wiki
<brakkvatn> thank you jrib man
<stueng> i.e enable php5 mod
<bornanarchist> go to system<admin<services............check there
<esteth_> Does anyone know of a window manager that lets me have independant virtual desktops for each monitor?
<bornanarchist> there should be a tick on powermanagement service
<jrib> stueng: you have cleared your browser's cache?
<frenzy> ﻿I updated to Ubuntu 8.04 and i can't save any documents such as open office, text editor and the GIMP
<serena> ﻿esteth_: good question
<zelrikriando> what is the difference between GTK and Gnome?
<stueng> jrib: yes and I have tried from safari, firefox and IE
<casper_1_> yeah...there are ticks
<wolferine> zelrikriando, the TK in GTK means toolkit
<Alex6691>  Hey, i have just installed a Game via Wine and when i open the game it comes up with an error box saying, "This Application requires functionality this is not available on your Direct3D Hardware accelerator."  Anyone know how i can fix this please?
<Alex6691> Noone on the wineHQ is replying to me..
<Alex6691> Infact, it's dead. :|
<thingfish> still trying to get resolutions above 640x480 on my 19" lcd ...was advised to install nvidia-settings, but when it starts, it fills the screen and clicking anywhere on it just moves the whole window - it's useless
<wolferine> Alex6691, patience
<zelrikriando> wolferine: thanks
<stueng> Alex6691:
<stueng> oops
<wolferine> zelrikriando, np
<Alex6691> Alright :]
<zelrikriando> wolferine: I am trying to make a small video about Theming tips
<stueng> Alex6691: you're sure you have GFX drivers working correctly? does beryl etc work ?
<wolferine> Alex6691, which game? did you check the link in the topic?
<zelrikriando> :=)
<casper_1_> boranarchist, got another idea?
<Alex6691> It's called MadeMan.
<wolferine> Alex6691, is it 'wine'-able ?
<jrib> stueng: okay, lets start over then.  What version of ubuntu and apache?
<Tom47> amikrop: similar issues are included here ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/196277
<bornanarchist> what  is th eproblem u r getting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196277 in xserver-xorg-input-keyboard "[hardy] keyboard layout switching shortcut doesn't work after reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<Alex6691> And steung, i dont know what you mean xD well, i do, just not beryl.
<eboyjr> How do I open gnome-terminal with a command attached?
<Alex6691> wolferine, how do i find out
<eboyjr> lol attached
<stueng> Alex6691: can you enable the fancy display effects
<wolferine> Alex6691, read the channel topic...
<pirx> hey! how do i allow applications to access the keyring without having to enter a password?
<stueng> jrib: hardy, apache2
<Alex6691> No i cant enable fancy displays ;/
<wolferine> its not called Beryl anymore ppl
<bornanarchist> what happns when u click on button on top right of screen
<stueng> jrib: php5 and php5 mod installed and enabled
<francky> hello
<stueng> Alex6691: fix that problem first... you need your GFX drivers installed and working correctly
<Alex6691> stueng could you help please?
<david_-_-> 64 bit is i386 or i586
<Alex6691> I dno how to do it. =/
<stueng> Alex6691: what F
<jburd> jrib: I'm trying to install pdnsd on a machine, but it fails to start at startup.  running the daemon has been enabled in /etc/default/pdnsd.
<stueng> GFX card?
<stueng> wtf
<stueng> wierd ass IRC client lol
<jburd> jrib: How do I determine whether pdnsd ran at startup or not?
<casper_1_> i click shuttdown or restart, and i get a black screen, but i can still here the fans, have to hold down power for it to shuttownd
<jrib> jburd: I've never used pdnsd, so no idea
<jburd> jrib: Ok.  How would I check whether some script in /etc/init.d/ ran?
<Alex6691> stueng, how do i find the driver's for it?
<jrib> stueng: make sure the links for php in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ are not dangling
<stueng> Alex6691: what card is it ?
<wolferine> casper_1_, new install ?
<Alex6691> stueng, i cant remember how do i find it?
<jrib> jburd: check the logs in /var/log/ I suppose
<bornanarchist> Ok i nee dto know system config...and dmesg output
<casper_1_> wolverine, yeah fresh instal
<torben> having trouble with sond input on my Dell d820... Found out today when installing Skype, everytime I try to make a call on skype the sound output becomes noisy, and it keeps on even after killing Skpype...
<stueng> jrib: "dangling" ?? Ill err... remove them and mod enable them ?
<AngryPunk> Can someone direct me to a utility for Hardy that will let me configure Compiz ?
<torben> -Any suggestions ?!
<jrib> stueng: no, just make sure what they point to exists
<wolferine> casper_1_, how long do you give the shutdown (estimated) ?
<rbanffy> Folks. Two things. First: I would love to help making openvz work with my notebook. Where would I sign up to help testing? Second: What is the font gnome terminal uses when 8.04 is installed?  It seems as soon as I install msttcorefonts I get back to a more rounded monospaced font, but I happen to like this one.
<stueng> AngryPunk: its built into hardy
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with an ide drive after updating to hardy... the partitions show in fdisk -l, but i get errors when i try to mount... device doesn't exist, etc.  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10039/ gets interesting at [22.532964], the disk is /dev/sdb . i've seen it mentioned in these bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216353 and 213639, but it's on an nvidia nforce3 motherboard. i'll bet the cable adjustm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216353 in linux "2.6.24 Kernel boot hangs on disk read ( ldm_validate_partition_table() )" [High,Triaged]
<Alex6691> stueng, how do i find out what gfx card iti s?
<stueng> AngryPunk: although you do need to edit a file to enable the more advanced options
<derjoerg> nobody experience with upgrading xen from gutsy to hardy?
<bornanarchist> Angrypunk u have to install compwiz manager from synaptic
<mwe> what package provides X includes?
<francky> I must make an exo and create 3 groups under linux ubuntu and certain persons have to have groups together how a beginner
<icky> just wanted to pop in and say thank you to everyone who provides help in here--thanks for being around to help us who need it
<stueng> Alex6691: I guess you could look through lspci
<AngryPunk> stueng, bornanarchist > thanks
<casper_1_> wolverine, nothing hsppens, but waited a good 5 minutes just black screen but computer still on
<remoteCTRL> allright these nevidia driver bugs are not phunny anymore specially not if restored after kernel update
<acemo> is there a way to lower the volume of flashplayer in firefox? atm flashplayer is about 3 times as loud as the rest of the system
<Alex6691> Stueng, i'm prety new to linux, how do i do that? xD
<Nix3rrr>  iam using ktorrent. when i launch it. it downloads at good speed. then after some time it decreases and gradually to zero speed. stailed. why?
<stueng> Alex6691: type in a terminal lspci | more
<mroc> can i change how long the splash screen is displayed after login?
<stueng> Alex6691: look through the output, you might find a clue as to what GFX card you have although I dont actually know is lspci will list GFX cards
<schimmel928> hoi
<stueng> yes it will... for example 00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: VMware Inc Abstract SVGA II Adapter
<Nix3rrr>  iam using ktorrent. when i launch it. it downloads at good speed. then after some time it decreases and gradually to zero speed. stailed. what can be wrong?
<ex17> sorry to bother, anyone had a problem with sound when upgrading to hardy heron? like sound is really low, even when you put it maximum?
<con-man> can anyone point me to a debian package for vmware-player
<Styles> Hey
<vsowns2> hmm how do i install Azureus?
<schimmel928> kan iemand nederlands praten
<patifa> ex17: Have you tried opening up the full volume control?
<Alex6691> Ispci isn't working. >_>
<stueng> con-man: whats wrong with the source available on vmware.com? they usually make it really easy to install ?
<alex_mayorga> !openweek
<ubottu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<torben> ex17, Having trouble with sound input here...
<eboyjr> "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal." I have "gnome-terminal -x php ~/gksudo.php %u"
<stueng> Alex6691: try sudo lspci
<DanaG> python: Graphics card hardware has changed. Reconfiguring xorg.conf using 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<ex17> torben.parifa>weird
<Styles> Ubuntu doesn't wan't to install.. Can somebody help? It wont resize the partitions.
<con-man> stueng: there is only a pl file in the root folder dont know what to do with it was expect an sh file
<DanaG> AARRRRRGH, is it too much to ask for the **** system to LEAVE MY XORG.CONF ALONE????!
<ex17> like
<Alex6691> Right load's of stuff has come up, lemme search through it xD
<stueng> con-man: ./blah.pl
<benanzo> How do I get sftp locations to appear in $HOME/.gvfs?  It works with smb locations
<DanaG> For god's sake, man, stop trampling on my config files!
<ex17> sound is maximum only I can only hear 1/3 of what I could hear before
<david_-_-> oh come on why cant no one help me?
<con-man> stueng: thx!
<schimmel928> hallo
<torben> ex17, Yup !, real fishy !
<ipei> Hi! Can some one please tell me how I can get privilegies to write on my other HDD(sdb1)?!? I'm unable to use it, unless I login as root...
<Styles> r00723r0: Hey you there?
<fitzgerald> anyone else having trouble enabling the desktop cube in compiz fusion through simple-ccsm?
<eboyjr> How do I open a terminal and run a command, using a launcher?
<schimmel928> hoi
<rbanffy> Folks. Two things. First: I would love to help making openvz work with my notebook. Where would I sign up to help testing? Second: What is the font gnome terminal uses when 8.04 is installed?  It seems as soon as I install msttcorefonts I get back to a more rounded monospaced font, but I happen to like this one.
<francky> groups together how a beginner in french please
<Alex6691> Seung i'm puttin it in pastebin now
<stueng> ipei: try searching google for instructions on how to edit dang I forgot what its called lol
<benanzo> eboyjr: "man gnome-terminal"  there's some options in there to do that
<Alex6691> steung*
<andregospel> algum brasileiro aí?
<francky> bye
<Alex6691> stueng, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10048/
<stueng> fsmt?
<macabro22> Hello, is there a place to talk about swiftweasel?
<mDemocritus> Nix3rrr: you have comcast :D
<mDemocritus> Nix3rrr:  ?
<Sinnerman> i had F19 on my mac keyboard (hooked up to a PC laptop) mapped to take screenshot on gutsy, in compiz-config settings manager, and it worked fine. however, i tried changing the keyboard model from Generic 105 Intl to Apple to see if i could make use of the additional keys, and upon reverting back to Generic 105, ccsm won't recognise F19 anymore; seeing as the only thing that may have changed that behaviour came from system-preferences-keyboard,
<Sinnerman> i thought you guys might know about it maybe?
<mwe> I'm trying to compile a window decoration style and ./configure complains about missing X includes.
<con-man> stueng: http://pastebin.ca/1007311
<stueng> Alex6691: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 02
<torben> BTW... Anyone here good at ekiga ?!
<Styles> I can't install Ubuntu! Help! :(
<ipei> stueng, I have tried goodle... But don't know the nam so i don't get any good hits >-<
<gatekeeper> can anyone tell me why when I try to use ndiswrapper for broadcom it says sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found?
<crunchybumble> styles, care to be more specific+
<crunchybumble> ?
<DanaG> I don't like when the system thinks it's smarter than me, and TRAMPLES on my config files!
<stueng> ipei: might be called fsmt
<Alex6691> stueng, now what?
<Nix3rrr> mDemocritus no. i have a dsl in pakistan
<ipei> stueng, Ok... thanks
<con-man> stueng: sec, thats missing some
<eboyjr> How do I output a command to a file?
<stueng> Alex6691: find instructions on getting drivers for S3 Unichro...... etc drivers installed on ubuntu
<benanzo> command >& File
<Nix3rrr> mDemocritus why did yo asked?
<acemo> eboyjr: command > filename
<mDemocritus> Nix3rrr: well, it was worth a shot... you have your ports forwarded?
<crunchybumble> ebonyjr append "> file" if file is the name you want the file to be
<Nix3rrr> mDemocritus if i hadnt. k torrent wont run at start too.
<mDemocritus> Nix3rrr:  comcast has been messing with p2p traffic for some time now, same type of symptoms
<randomoutburst> does anyone know why i would be able to connect to my wireless network from my laptop but the computer that the router and modem is hooked up to doesnt have a connection?
<Styles> crunchybumble: Yeah sure, It doesn't want to resize the partitions. It just froze up and I waited for a few mins then.. Now I'm in Ubuntu and I got XChat installed haha but I'm trying to setup the partitioner with the installer built in.
<con-man> stueng: here is the whole message, http://pastebin.ca/1007313
<benpicco> hi, somebody using a wpa2 secured wlan?
<schimmel928> help
<Nix3rrr> mDemocritus it downloads good at start.
<Alex6691> stueng so search S3 Unichro drivers for ubuntu on google?
<stueng> ipei: I just remembered what its called sorry .... fstab
<Mattevt> is Java run-time environment available in Ubuntu?
<szx0> Has anyone here used "xawtv" before? http://linux.bytesex.org/xawtv/
<stueng> Alex6691: that would be a good start
<mDemocritus> Nix3rrr: and i suppose you've tried different sites and trackers?
<gatekeeper> can anyone help me with my broadcom wireless? the usual methods don't seem to be working
<crunchybumble> wait, are you in the live disk?
<randomoutburst> anyone?
<crunchybumble> or you corrupted your install?
<crunchybumble> or what's the sit
<eboyjr> How do you exit a man command?
<benanzo> q
<fde> eboyjr: 'q'
<szx0> eboyjr, :q
<eboyjr> thanks
<eboyjr> works
<crunchybumble> eboyjr , or you could just press return a shitload of times
<stueng> randomoutburst: how are the computer and the "modem" connected?
<ipei> stueng, Ok... thought the hits on the other looked wierd >.< Thanks again.
<randomoutburst> for some reason the ip cant be renewed, the modem is on a windows machine
<szx0> Has anyone here used "xawtv" before? http://linux.bytesex.org/xawtv/
<jussi01> !ohmy | crunchybumble
<ubottu> crunchybumble: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !language | crunchybumble
<benpicco> stueng, checked http://linux.via.com.tw?
<farool> Can someone walk me through installing Ubuntu on my PC?
<farool> I've run into some problems.
<Dr_Link> farool: what kind of problems?
<stueng> benpicco: why would I do that ?
<lnxnt_> hello
<ballongen> i have encrypted my disk with LVM-partition ubuntu 8.04 install. how do i change the password?
<stueng> randomoutburst: fine.. but how are they actually connected?
<farool> Dr_Link: It freezes after the disk partition, every time.
<lnxnt_> i need autoconf 2.61 or higher
<randomoutburst> the cable modem is hooked up to the computer with a usb cord and an ethernet cable stueng
<Styles> :P
<lnxnt_> where can i get for ubuntu ?
<benpicco> stueng, didn't you search for drivers?
<xq> Why both, randomoutburst ?
<eboyjr> How do I output a comman to a NEW file?
<xq> I recommend just ethernet ;p
<randomoutburst> for some reason it wont work if the usb is not connected
<con-man> stueng: anything in there make sense to you?
<dmsuperman> farool, try the alternate install disk?
<stueng> randomoutburst: where does the phone line plug in ??
<Dr_Link> farool: Maybe you should manually partition the drive using gparted from the LiveCD, and then install it onto the new ext3 partition you should've made in gparted?
<Styles> I can't install Ubuntu it wont work!
<magnetron> Hi! after i upgraded to hardy, the font in the gnome terminal is all blurry and hard to read. how do i get the sharp font from gutsy?
<stueng> con-man: what ?
<randomoutburst> there is no phone line its ethernet...
<Styles> It doesn't want to resize the disc!
<heartsblood> is it possible to run the console based alsamixer in hardy?
<Styles> I need help!
<farool> Dr_Link : Can you help me out with that, I don't know how to do that.
<fitzgerald>  anyone else having trouble enabling the desktop cube in compiz fusion through simple-ccsm?
<magnetron> !helpme | Styles
<heartsblood> that was the only app I've used that ever got my 5.1 sound working correctly.
<ubottu> Styles: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Mattevt> Java runtime environment in firefox. Is it available in Ubuntu?
<stueng> randomoutburst: um, is this ADSL or what ?
<gatekeeper> can someone help me with my broadcom wireless? the usual methods aren't working
<Dr_Link> Alright, start up into the livecd, farool, that'd be the first step.
<magnetron> Mattevt: yes.
<con-man> stueng: here is the whole message, http://pastebin.ca/1007313
<Styles> magetron: sry
<randomoutburst> its a cable connection
<randomoutburst> not dsl
<con-man> stueng: you must have missed it the first time
<randomoutburst> or adsl
<arno-t> hi all anyone know where I can download source packages for gnome? tried googling...
<randomoutburst> its broadband
<farool> Dr_Link: Done, I'm in the Ubuntu OS as Live Session User.
<Dr_Link> farool: "gparted" should be listed as Partition Manager under the System -> Administration menu.
<stueng> con-man: nope not really sorry
<Styles> I have an NTFS Hard drive. I want to partition it so there is my Windows Install then my Ubuntu Install. I went to the installer and went to resize. And it just froze at 0  %.
<con-man> stueng: kk
<Dr_Link> Go ahead and open it...
<farool> Dr_Link: Okay, opened.
<eboyjr> How do I output a command to a file that doesn't exist to create one?
<stueng> con-man: http://www.nowhere.dk/archives/2008/01/17/running_vmware_workstation_on_ubuntu_hardy_herron/index.php
<Dr_Link> Alright, /dev/sda or /dev/hda (the first hard disk) should be selected.
<Dr_Link> Go to partition -> new.
<con-man> stueng: thanks!
<magnetron> Hi! after i upgraded to hardy, the font in the gnome terminal is all blurry and hard to read. how do i get the sharp font from gutsy?
<stueng> im out
<luka`> Hello! I have a question: my upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 crashed somewhere in the middle (installing new packets). so after reboot i ran dpkg --configure -a and after that apt-get dist-upgrade. now everything seems ok, so i'm wanna ask if there is anything else i should do?
<xq> eboyjr: Maybe commandhere > file.txt
<luka`> -'m
<sebsebseb> luka: if it works it works
<lnxnt_> no idea?
<eboyjr> xq, It doesnt work if file.txt doesnt exist
<xq> eboyjr: That will output the command's "output" to the file for rading later
<lnxnt_> im on ubuntu 6.06
<xq> eboyjr: Then touch file.txt
<Dr_Link> Now set the new partition type as "ext3", farool. You should also set the size to be xxx megabytes.
<xq> eboyjr: That will create the file before executing the command?
<farool> Dr_Link: Sorry, I should have said this before. I want to delete every trace of XP off of the computer. I don't want any of my old files or anything. Can I just delete this?
<Dr_Link> The partition?
<Dr_Link> sure.
<DanaG> Anybody know how to get that thing NOT to trample on my config files?
<Dr_Link> It won't matter anymore, go ahead and delete all of the partitions.
<eboyjr> magnetron, Right click the terminal, Edit Current Profile, uncheck use system font, and choose your own
<DanaG> It's really frickin' annoying having my 3D functionality randomly disabled, and all my touchpad settings completely lost.
<luka`> sebsebseb, what about old packets, were they removed? coz apt-get dist-upgrade said nothing bout them when i ran it in the end
<magnetron> eboyjr: which font was used in gutsy?
<sebsebseb> luka: ah right yeah some stuff it may have wanted to remove, could be left behind, but if so it probably won't cause issues
<farool> Dr_Link: Create as Extended Partition?
<cookiemonster077> can I use a older kernel on hardy
<sebsebseb> yes you can
<luka`> sebsebseb, any idea how could i check if they are still there?
<DanaG> WTF?
<DanaG> # This program should be run during boot time. It quickly examines the graphics cards (read: PCI devices) in the computer and compares they to the list in the file $hardware_info_filename. If the two lists differ then the Debian package manager is automatically called to regenerate /etc/X11/xorg.conf. This hopefully should mean that people can swap gfx cards in and out and always have a system that will run Xorg. (even though the config 
<DanaG> That's evil.  Yeah, go trample on ALL my config files, why don't'cha?
<sebsebseb> luka:  not sure, but  it may be worth trying sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade to see what happens
<Ant1jr> Oh hi
<thingfish> is there a way to force redetection of video hardware?
<farool> Dr_Link: I can't enter letters into the "New Size" field. Should I just put the maximum down?
<thingfish> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg skips the video configuration part and goes straight to keyboard configuration.
<eboyjr> magnetron, I don't know, but you could install ttf-inconsolita .. I spelled it wrong... Thats a good font though
<jburd> I need pdnsd to start at boot up.   However, the pdnsd init script does NOT start at start up.  Is this a bug?
<reljdhe> Hey guys, can anyone tell me how to fix this so it does not appear in the apache logs any more ? http://rafb.net/p/pLYK6O43.html
<Hacker007> hi all, I have got back of Grub using KGrub editor, if i want to restore grub how i will restore it form backup file?
<magnetron> eboyjr: ok, cheers
<Dr_Link> farool: letters?
<jburd> the package in gutsy did not have this problem
<sebsebseb> luka:  yeah maybe you don't have a 100% complete hardy upgrade.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I think is another commadn you can try to see what happens
<lowlux> any new great and cool software out?
<mDemocritus> i'm having issues with an ide drive after updating to hardy... the partitions show in fdisk -l, but i get errors when i try to mount... device doesn't exist, etc.  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10039/ gets interesting at [22.532964], the disk is /dev/sdb . i've seen it mentioned in these bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216353 and 213639, but it's on an nvidia nforce3 motherboard. i'll bet the cable adjustm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216353 in linux "2.6.24 Kernel boot hangs on disk read ( ldm_validate_partition_table() )" [High,Triaged]
<Dr_Link> make sure it's set to megabytes, and enter the size of the ext3 partition to be at least 2GB worth... except, remember, you're in megabytes
<farool> Dr_Link: You told me to enter "xxx" as the size.
<schregge> hi
<magnetron> eboyjr: that font isn't included in hardy
<LukeL_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Dr_Link> xxx meaning some integer worth in megabytes.
<farool> Dr_Link: Okay, because I want the entire computer to be Ubuntu would it be okay to just set it to 19000, as that's the max size?
<eboyjr> magnetron, That's why you install it.
<magnetron> eboyjr: correction: it's not available in the repositories
<DanaG> /usr/share/python-support/guidance-backends/displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<Dr_Link> nah, actually, set it to 18744, you need a swap partition too, we'll make that in a second.
<DanaG> THAT's the file responsible for trashing my config.
<DanaG> Thanks a lot.
<fiddler> video on quad core build - can't make /sudo displayconfig-gtk stick for asus p5k-vm onboard gfx
<schregge> i have a probelm with xen 3.2 and hardy. When i try to install windows xp, the vnc screen hang with the last message: Booting from CD-Rom...
<schregge> linux guests are working good
<DanaG> Well, I had a backup... but now I can no longer say that Linux doesn't randomly break things like Windows does.
<farool> Okay, apply changes?
<DanaG> Ubuntu DOES randomly break things!
<eboyjr> magnetron, I found it in Hardy: ttf-inconsolata
<LukeL_> Users randomly break things
<luka`> sebsebseb, i already ran it and it finished with moving new kernel (and related stuff) to the boot partition. it did say there are 0 packets to be removed, but iirc upgrade tool does remove old packets in the end (or am i mistaken?)
<sebsebseb> luka:  not used iirc
<mDemocritus> DanaG: any OS that does an update where the user doesn't control it can break things
<Jefo> where do i find the wireless driver in vista? which path
<sevillian> hello people
<thiebaude> hi sev
<sebsebseb> luka: when I Upgraded this computer I kept a file, and had a problem, untill I updated it,  it came up on the upgrade about that.  on another computer things went well
<Dr_Link> Jefo: #windows
<farool> Dr_Link: Should I apply the changes?
<Dr_Link> Yeah.
<con-man> hery hardon broke my keyboard layout!  shift clicking wont work in world of warcraft now QQQQQ
<Dr_Link> wait!
<Dr_Link> NO
<sebsebseb> luka: as for your computer it's probably fine
<mDemocritus> DanaG: try Gentoo if you want ultimate control over the updates
<schregge> and i tried it with an iso-image, cd... but its still the same...
<Dr_Link> you need to make a new partition, farool
<sevillian> O how can i use the python language in Ubuntu
<Dr_Link> before you do that
<FloodBot1> Dr_Link: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DanaG> Ultimate control?  I don't want to have to micromanage.
<farool> Dr_Link: Another one?
<luka`> sebsebseb, iirc - if i recall correctly
<luka`> :)
<DanaG> And I don't want to have to watch for things changing behind my back.
<Jefo> Dr_Link, ehm, i need them for wireless in ubuntu..?
<mDemocritus> DanaG: precisely... it's one or the other, unfortunately
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<Dr_Link> farool: yeah, this time, set it to 256 megabytes, "swap" is the partition type
<Dr_Link> and then, apply the changes
<luka`> well, i'll do some more digging, ty sebsebseb for ur time ;)
<sevillian> any one anser me
<sebsebseb> Ward1983: an image of your partition hummmmmm
<powertool08> how do I get an embedded terminal in my desktop?
<sebsebseb> Ward1983: well if it was Windows I could answer that no problem, but Ubuntu no idea
<mDemocritus> sevillian: from terminal, try python
<Styles> Hey the GParted shit is telling me to check and repair filesystem (ntfs) on  /dev/sda1 - WTF?!
<Ward1983> sebsebseb, anything that i can place back AND open to extract files out of it
<thingfish> sevillian: this channel is pretty much useless for help - too many people
<jussi01> !ohmy | Styles
<ubottu> Styles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<farool> Dr_Link: linux-swap ?
<ipei> stueng, Ok, I read the walkthrou here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131 But I do apsolutely get NOTHIGN about how to edit permissions :(
<sevillian> what codethingfish : i shoud write ?
<Jefo> where do i find the wireless driver in vista? which path - need that for ndiswrapper
<Dr_Link> farool: yes.
<sevillian> thingfish , what code i should write?
<jrib> sevillian: do you know how to write python?
<thiebaude> you can drag and drop the terminal to your desktop
<bloodrock> dr_link don't he have to make a extended partitain then the swap partition??
<mDemocritus> sevillian: you know how to get to a terminal?
<Dr_Link> bloodrock: When I installed ubuntu, I didn't have to
<thiebaude> sevillian
<jimmyg00n> Is it possible to run LTSP on a windows machine and host thin clients for ubuntu?
<gpgs> i need help for something related to Google any advice on which server/channel to join
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<sevillian> yes from accessories
<DanaG> I think some time later I'm going to file a bug on that trampling.
<Dr_Link> farool: now that you've made a linux-swap 256 megabytes in size, go ahead and apply the changes.
<jrib> !who | sevillian
<ubottu> sevillian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<andreiutz> Hello, I have Installed ubuntu Hardy. What is the command to install a specific module ?
<bloodrock> dr_link oh didn't know that you didn't
<gpgs> i need help for something related to Google any advice on which server/channel to join
<mDemocritus> sevillian: ok then in the terminal, type "python" without the quotes, and hit enter
<arcsky> Is there any good tool for mount an .iso file ?
<jrib> !iso > arcsky (read the private message from ubotu)
<thiebaude> sevillian:drag and drop the terminal onto your desktop
<brap> what is improtant about the /dev/video? as i don't have it
<farool> Dr_Link: Done. I have an 18.31 GiB extended, a 258.86 Mib, and 70.60 MiB partitions.
<thingfish> this 8.04/nvidia stuff is getting to me
<andreiutz> Hello, I have Installed ubuntu Hardy. What is the command for uodating a specific module ?
<jrib> andreiutz: what exactly do you mean by "module"?
<Dr_Link> farool: Great! Now when you go through through the setup process, set the new ext3 partition.
<DanaG> Trampling on configuration is approximately my singular largest gripe with Ubuntu.
<WeZaL> you can run apt-get update then apt-get install for a system update
<patifa> jimmyg00n: LTSP is for Linux thin clients to simultaneously use a full Linux machine, it's not really possible to have windows host it unless you use virtual machines.
 * DanaG goes off to trample on the Ubuntu server config.... because they change a hard drive.
<Dr_Link> I hope you remembered, you were dealing with GIGABYTES, though, farool, and not megabytes, when doing gparted
<Dr_Link> you shouldn't have any empty space left over
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<sevillian>  thiebaude : yes it works now
<jimmyg00n> patifa, yeah, I was thinking about VMs. now I'm wondering just have a VM with VNC and use it remotely or actually create a thinclient and do it that way :/
<sevillian> thank you
<Mattevt> Can somebody instruct me on how to install Java for firefox. I have the .bin file on my desktop, but I don't know what to do with it.
<jrib> !java > Mattevt (read the private message from ubotu)
<jimmyg00n> Mattevt install java from the repositories
<thiebaude> but now i have a problem with the terminal icon size
<Armagguedes> Mattevt, the instructions should be somewhere on Java.com
<jrib> Mattevt: use the package manager as usual, don't download stuff manually
<jimmyg00n> (I need to get these nice scripts for irc messages when I get a new laptop)
<Nix3r> mDemocritus ?
<Nix3r> mDemocritus it downloads good at start.
<sevillian>  thiebaude  : so how can i compile a decoumnts as python
<Mattevt> jrib, jimmyg00n, and Armagguedes: thanks!
<gpgs> i need help for something related to Google any advice on which server/channel to join
<andreiutz> jrib, I mean, specific package
<jrib> !offtopic | gpgs
<ubottu> gpgs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> !apt > andreiutz (read the private message from ubotu)
<thiebaude> sevillian, wish i could help im just a noob
<gatekeeper> can someone help me with broadcom wireless? I can't get the usual methods to work.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/155937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155937 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "configuration of synaptics touchpads should be possible by default, and gsynaptics should be installed by default on laptops" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sevillian> thiebaude , what noob?
<mDemocritus> Nix3r: i guess you missed my previous message... have you tried different sites and trackers?
<thiebaude> i can only help with simple stuff,lol
<thiebaude> im new to linux
<Jefo> where do i find the wireless driver in vista? which path - need that for ndiswrapper
<Nix3r> mDemocritus Yes. its same 4 all files
<sevillian> <thiebaude , yeah i get
<gatekeeper> jefo: are you working on a broadcom driver?
<Jefo> gatekeeper, yes
<mDemocritus> sevillian: try looking for the documentation on www.python.org
<sevillian> <thiebaude>: where are you from?
<thiebaude> North Carolina
<gatekeeper> jefo, have you gotten yours to work on 8.04?
<tretle> where is the ubuntu default wallpaper held?
<Jefo> no, not yet
<sevillian> <mDemocritus>: thank you i will
<NetRolller3D> Andreiutz is asking for a specific apt-get command to update/reinstall the kernel package.
<thiebaude> i only use 8.04, and have no MS on my computer,sevillian
<mDemocritus> Nix3r: are you trying to download from only a few seeders?
<gatekeeper> can anyone help me get a broadcom driver going on 8.04? usual methods haven't worked
<lnxnt_> where can I get an ubuntu live cd ?
<Bizzeh> is ntfs 3g stable enough to do every day r/w to/from an ntfs drive?
<jimmyg00n> wow, anyone use moka5? It looks really neat
<thiebaude> ship-it:lnxnt
<mDemocritus> lnxnt_: www.ubuntu.com
<farool> lnxnt: You can download an .iso then burn it to a disc.
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<sevillian> <thiebaude> : i think Linux  will be my favourte system
<Nix3r> mDemocritus i have 16(33) per file. are they few?
<mDemocritus> Nix3r: nope....
<mDemocritus> hmmm
<andreiutz> What is the specific apt-get command to update/reinstall the kernel package ?
<thiebaude> sevillian:it feels good to be free
<lnxnt_> do i need to check the checkbox here ? http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download I don't want an installer, just the live cd
<sevillian> <thiebaude> : yes
<Bizzeh> lnxnt_: the livecd and the installer are the same disk
<sebsebseb> andreiutz:  you can find the kernel images in the Synaptic package manager, and do you want you want there
<sevillian> <thiebaude>  what is your study?
<Ward1983> thiebaude, it feels good until you need to spend an intire weekend on TRYING to backup 2 partitions of about 35GB
<mDemocritus> lnxnt_ if you have the install cd, you have the livecd... just boot it, but don't click "install"
<mac__> lo y'all - any graphic drivers gurus around (not the usual nvidia/ati issue)
<patifa> lnxnt_: They're the same, though you can check that lowermost checkbox to get a CD which contains a text-based installer, only.
<lnxnt_> what is the "alternate desktop cd " ?
<sebsebseb> lixnt: for rather old computers
<eboyjr> jrib: Couldn't find package lib-notify
<andreiutz> What is the specific apt-get command to update/reinstall the kernel package ?
<mDemocritus> lnxnt_: it's only for installation
<lnxnt_> ah ok, thanks
<thiebaude> sevillian, i dont study,computers are a hobby
<benpicco> lnxnt_, a textmode installer, verry usefull for systems with <= 256mb ram
<andreiutz> sebsebseb, can you tell me the xommand ?
<andreiutz> sebsebseb, can you tell me the command ?
<NetRolller3D> andreiutz: try doing the kernel update from GUI (Synaptic).
<sebsebseb> why do you want the command?
<sebsebseb> just do it the graphical way?
<mac__> got via on board chipset - only get 800x600 - but isplayconfig-gtk tests 1920x1200 ok
<Nix3r> mDemocritus what can be the prob?
<sevillian> <thiebaude>  iam studing DataBase programming
<farool> Dr_Link: Sorry, I mistyped something way up there. After step 3, "Keyboard layout" a little loading bar pops up called "Starting up the partitioner" it takes about two hours to finish, and then that disappears, but nothing happens, and the computer freezes.
<sebsebseb> but  sudo apt-get purge whatever the kernel is called would basically remove it properly
<sevillian> <thiebaude>  every think on Ms
<xsusr>  #4on4
<thiebaude> kewl
<Dr_Link> farool: O.o then, erm... have you run an integrity check on the CD? What version of Ubuntu?
<andreiutz> NetRolller3D, ok
<mDemocritus> Nix3r: i'm not really sure... try asking the question again along with the answers to the questions i asked you...
<lnxnt_> how do you free space on ubuntu quick?
<farool> Dr_Link: Downloaded it from the website night before last, so it should be the most current one.
<Bizzeh> is ntfs 3g stable enough to do every day r/w to/from an ntfs drive?
<localgod11> hello world
<Nix3r> mDemocritus ok.
<mDemocritus> Nix3r: i'm at work, so i can't really do an in-depth search
<thiebaude> sevillian:i have used MS$ ever since win 3.11, not no more
<sebsebseb> Bizzeh:  yep it's rather stable now
<localgod11> How can I automount and internal drive?
<lnxnt_> I tried to upgrade my live cd and now there is no disk space left to umount my readonly disk
<lnxnt_> I had 6.06 running
<mDemocritus> Nix3r: google for the problem... it happens with many clients, not just ktorrent
<Dr_Link> farool: try an earlier version, would be my guess. -_-
<RequinB4> Apparently bash can't find script.sh (which is in ~/scripts/) and i'm pretty sure that dir is in my PATH
<sebsebseb> lnxnt:  you don't upgrade Live CD's.  you just download and make a new one
<sevillian> <thiebaude> : actually Iam Egyptian Every thing in Egypt run on windows
<lnxnt_> on unionfs
<patifa> Bizzeh: it seems pretty good to me, though I still occassionally worry about what might happen in the event of a crash mid-write, but I worry about that when running Windows too, so go figure.
<thiebaude> lnxtnt:how big is your drive?
<lnxnt_> sebsebseb: yeah, yeah but I needed to upgrade. How can I quick make free space ?
<sevillian> what?
<sebsebseb> lixnt: on a Live CD?
<lnxnt_> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> lixnt:  Live CD's just go into your RAM,  and that's it you lose what you done, when the computer is turned off or re booted
<lnxnt_> on unionfs
<thiebaude> sevillian:thats true
<Bizzeh> patifa: so, i shouldnt really worry about it then?
<lnxnt_> sebsebseb: yeah, i know
<sebsebseb> make free space for what?
<sebsebseb> you man partitions?
<lnxnt_> sebsebseb: just tell me how to free some space :) I have to umount my disk to burn the new one
<sebsebseb> you want to reisze paritiotns?
<sebsebseb> you want to resize partitions?
<sebsebseb> that are on your hard disk
<GaintSura> Hey all... I'm about fed up with ubuntu, ndiswrapper and madwifi... I've tried literally EVERYthing from the ubuntu forums and variosu suggestions from people here.. I (or at least I think I did) uninstalled ndiswrapper and re-installed madwifi, but now I cant get ANY wireless connection at all, doesnt even display. I'm at my wits end, can anyone give me a GOOD and specific walkthrough for 8.04 and an Atheros Ar5007EG.. please refrain f
<sevillian> thiebaude> : a little groups in Egypt Who use linux
<lnxnt_> sebsebseb: no I had a disk mounted and I get error writing /etc/mtab.tmp: no space left on device
<McHavok> Hi!
<lnxnt_> for umount
<sebsebseb> GiantSura:  yes wireless can be a right pain in the arse with LInux, since the hardware makers didn't make it for LInux only Windows
<lnxnt_> ok, where are the temporary files
<farool> Dr_Link: I got it from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download , where can I get an older version?
<lnxnt_> ?
<RequinB4> is there anything else i have to do to run a script from any dir other than add the dir to my PATH and chmod u+x ?
<patifa> Bizzeh: I don't anymore.
<McHavok> Could someone help me please?
<egc> hi, can anybody suggest a link that would list Nvidia cards that are well supported?
<thiebaude> sevillian:goto ubuntu-offtopic maybe we can talk there.
<RequinB4> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: got that right.. but I've tried EVERYTHING, madwifi, ndiswrapper, even the default that came with ubuntu 8.04, now I'm at the point where I don't even see my wireless card in linux
<local> Hello
<wil> hey im having a problem, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, sometimes it plays mp3s, sometimes it wont. when it dosent i end up intstalling the gstreamer fluendo mp3 package and restart, then the mp3s will play, but after a while they wont and i have to uninstall the fluendo codec and then theyll play again. anyone know whats up?
<McHavok> I want to install the drivers for my Nvidia card.
<egc> thanks RequinB4
<troy> How to increment a value in Bash? $x=$x+1 dosn't seem to work for me.
<sevillian> <thiebaude> tell me how
<local> i want to remount raid1 software disks created with mdadm on a new system hardy heron freshly installed, how can i do ?
<Dr_Link> farool: on that page there should be an option for looking at "mirrors"
<McHavok> But when I run the package with SH
<Dr_Link> farool: click on that link and browse for the location nearest you...
<Hydrogen> troy: $(( x++ ))
<sevillian> <thiebaude>: this is the second time i login here
<Hacker007> I want to join yahoo voice chat, plz help me how to do?
<Dr_Link> farool: click on THAT link, and you'll be taken to a list of choices for which version you can download...
<hotmonkeyluv> when installing to a machine with scsi drives, do I have to pass additional arguments to the kernel at boot?
<tufftuff> tufftuff oh yeah!
<McHavok> It wont do it because i Don't have root priviligies
<mac__> RequinB4, does it run when you are in the scripts direcotry by doing a ./script.sh
<lnxnt_> where are the temporary download files located ?
<HACKhalo2> how do i turn on Desktop sharing in 8.04?
<andreiutz> How can I reinstall the kernel ?
<jasperarcher> hello all, i have a question about setting up grub so that my HD no longer hangs.  at the moment i have to boot via a supergrub USB stick -- i'm on 8.04 clean install with a separate /boot partition.  any help would be much appreciated
<mac__> !via
<ubottu> Factoid via not found
<prodigel> Hi all. How can I set color depth to 16? I used to edit xorg.conf but now It has no modes defined and I guess something else controls X configuration
<thiebaude> sevillian:log out completly then join ubuntu-offtopic channel
<patifa> McHavok: put sudo in front of the command in the terminal if you really want to run it with administrative privilages
<mac__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tufftuff> anyone ever have this spew across their console? terminate called after throwing an instance of 'St9bad_alloc'01
<wil> also, is there a way to have my network file sharing password different then my user login password without making a new user? im using 8.04
<sevillian> <thiebaude> could you please tell me how
<RequinB4> mac__: Hi again, and no, only with sh script.sh does it work
<thiebaude> sevillian:do you have xchat?
<lnxnt_> hello ?
<sevillian>   <thiebaude>what code i should type to do that?
<sevillian> yes
<bloodrock> farool you might also check the integrety of the cd or your iso might have gotten corrupted
<sevillian> <thiebaude> i talk to you from linux
<Sake_> How do I set up dual screen in ubuntu 8.04 on my inspiron 6400?
<mac__> RequinB4, if is is what either of us posted, looks like missing a leading / in top line
<mac__> RequinB4, should be #!/bin/bash
<farool> bloodrock: To fix that would I just try to burn another CD?
<McHavok> Ok, thanks ubottu!^_^
<mac__> RequinB4, now try the ./script.sh
<LukeL_> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bloodrock> farool yes
<McHavok> Jajajajaja
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: have you had any experience with an Atheros ar5007EG card and ubuntu? this is REALLY causing me a headache, especially since I'm looking to migrate from windows to ubuntu
<wil> hey im having a problem, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, sometimes it plays mp3s, sometimes it wont. when it dosent i end up intstalling the gstreamer fluendo mp3 package and restart, then the mp3s will play, but after a while they wont and i have to uninstall the gstreamer codec and then theyll play again. anyone know whats up?
<Cruelguyy> i have a big problem i cannot copy fies on an external drive, why does that not work?
<sebsebseb> GiantSura:  no, but I know that wireless can be a right problem in Ubuntu
<andreiutz> How can I reinstall my kernel ?
<sebsebseb> GiantSura: and trying to get ndiswrapper to work, can be a right issue, and for many people that have tryed, they have not been successful
<evilbug> what's the command to fix the system files?was it something like "sudo -f" something?
<RequinB4> mac__: Yeah, now i feel embarrased.  Thanks again.  Btw, I changed the second ~/Desktop/ to .. and delted the first cd for ease of use
<mac__> RequinB4, :-) not a problem - happens to all of us at some time..
<sebsebseb> GiantSura: so no intenret in Ubuntu? carn't you just hardwire it?
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: agreed.. I've spent the last 2 weeks trying to get it to work
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: no, I'm wireless everywhere I go
<thiebaude> sevillia:xchat-network list-freenode-connect-ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> GaintSura: well  I  got an idea round your problem, well  it's not exactly round your problem, but  should work this
<wil> has anyone had a issue where the shutdown menu will appear randomly? somtimes it will keep reappearing even if i hit cancel forcing me to ctr-alt-bksp
<tufftuff> GaintSura, what make/model card?
<GaintSura> I'm all ears sebsebseb
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<GaintSura> tufftuff: Atheros AR5007EG
<sebsebseb> GaintSura: basicalley it might not even be possible to get your wireless working in a psyicall Ubuntu installation on your hard disk, but does that mean no Internet if no hardwire.  well  you can still get internet in an Ubuntu if you  run it inside WIndows
<lnxnt_> i mean the temporary aptitude distribution files
<HACKhalo2> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xaxo> hello
<GaintSura> tufftuff: I've been digging in the forums/google for two weeks now, and everything I try fails, now I cant even see my wireless card in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> GaintSura:  heard of virtual machines?  no?
<GaintSura> yes
<djafer> sex ??
<GaintSura> would like to avoid that
<sebsebseb> GaintSura: why?  and sure having Ubuntu as a host OS would really be better, but
<Neuling> I cannot copy files on an external drive, why does that not work?
<GaintSura> I plan on migrating from vista to a linux distro eventually.. I thought ubuntu would be great, but I guess I was wrong
<xaxo> Perhaps someone can assist, me...? installed ubuntu 8.04 & have kernel 2.6.24-16-generic.  Question is, is there an up-to-date kernel for this and if so, where do I get it? Thank you.
<GaintSura> I'm tired of using windows...
<GaintSura> so few options
<sebsebseb> indeed
<Ward1983> does anyone PLEASE know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<Neuling> GaintSura: why?
<noveskeN4> You can't copy files to an external hd?
<djafer> salut je suis francais
<usser_> xaxo, thats the latest one
<sebsebseb> GiantSura:  which Vista?  and if Vista is resoanblly secure, and the only way your going to get Internet is the VM, well then I say go for it
<Neuling> noveskeN4: yes dont know why
<Ashfire908> how do i have apport report a program crash? i have a program which i know will do a seg fault and i want apport to report it.
<noveskeN4> the WD My Book im using is seen fine... and i use it on my xp dualboot too
<nick1> what is the file explorer in ubuntu called ?
<Ahadiel> nick1, nautilus
<farool> djafer: Je peux parle un peu francais.
<GaintSura> Neuling: I'm tired of the MS bullshite, along with what they are doing to yahoo at the moment, not to mention, I need to get more indepth with linux, and now seems like the best time
<noveskeN4> What format is the external in?
<thiebaude> naultilus
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: Vista Ultimate Home
<xaxo> thank you, usser_. I didnt know if I'd be missing out on an update or not.
<djafer> si il y a o moin un francais ou une francaise
<usser_> xaxo, actually its 2.6.24-17
<wil> nickl: nautilus
<DanaG> You know the trick of dual-booting windows in VM and native?
<djafer> ok farool
<sevillian> <thiebaude>:
<RequinB4> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<legend2440> GaintSura: have you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662877
<djafer> sa va ?
<usser_> xaxo, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Neuling> GaintSura: try out Ubuntu its great
<DanaG> You can't do that well with Ubuntu..... because it TRAMPLES on your xorg.conf if you do!
<thiebaude> sevillian:hi
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes an image of my partition, so that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<mac__> !unichrome
<Jahooty> where can i d/l deb packages for ubuntu without the use of the package manager?
<ubottu> Factoid unichrome not found
<sevillian> <thiebaude>: you there
<farool> djafer: Je suis americain.
<xaxo> usser_... mine says generic at the end of uname -r .
<DanaG> That really pisses me off.
<xaxo> ok
<xaxo> ill try that
<thiebaude> ype
<mac__> !openchrome
<sebsebseb> Naeling: he has, but his wireless won't work
<ubottu> Factoid openchrome not found
<djafer> ok moi je suis francais
<Ahadiel> Jahooty, http://getdeb.net is one place
<djafer> enchanté de faire ta connaissance
<kurtis> can some one help me with mounting a network drive
<usser_> xaxo, yea it is generic
<thiebaude> salut:djafer
<openuser> what's going on with firefox, ubuntu 64 bits and flash player, sometimes (the most part of the time) I see a grey square (e.g: when open a youtube video)
<lnxnt_> can so tell me where distribution files are downloaded to ? I really need to delete some
<wil> hey im having a problem, i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, sometimes it plays mp3s, sometimes it wont. when it dosent i end up intstalling the gstreamer fluendo mp3 package and restart, then the mp3s will play, but after a while they wont and i have to uninstall the gstreamer codec and then theyll play again. anyone know whats up?
<farool> Et toi aussi.
<theshadow> is there a way to reload a users groups/permissions w/out logging in and out?
<djafer> salut
<GaintSura> legend2440: that was the last one I tried, and that caused me to lose visibility of my wireless card
<Neuling> GaintSura: you shouldnt use wireless it is quite unsafe
<sevillian> # linuxac
<Ward1983> does anyone know a backup tool that makes a backup of my partition, that i can place it back AND open it to get data out of it?
<mac__> brb
<nick1> Ahadiel: thanks for that
<xaxo> ok. now i can go ahead and download the kernel headers for this... i want to install nvidia drivers and it needs libc-dev
<sebsebseb> openuser:  there is no 64bit verison of the Flash player. did you know that?
<Neuling> I cannot copy files on an external drive, why does that not work?
<localgod11> Neuling:   your kidding?
<GaintSura> and whoever asked me about using ubuntu.. thats what I'm trying to get wireless working on, but it always fails
<usser_> Ward1983, the simplest solution would be dd
<xaxo> bbiab
<djafer> salut tout le monde
<Ward1983> usser, i tried dd and it gave me a file i couldnt open
<scorp123> usser_: bad advice.
<djafer> sa va
<thiebaude> oui
<Neuling> localgod11:why?
 * DanaG goes off to TRAMPLE ON THINGS.
<scorp123> usser_: dd copies *everything* even empty sectors.
<rabidweezle> !english
<sebsebseb> GiantSura: hummmmmmmmm I wonder about another distro
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<farool> J'ai etudiee(?) francais une anee au ecole
<localgod11> Neuling:  you tell him not to use wireless as it is unsafe?
<nickellery> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<LukeL_> !french | farool
<ubottu> farool: please see above
<usser_> scorp123, i never said it doesnt :), but dd is easy
<sebsebseb> GiantSura:  maybe another distro like Freespire or Linspire,  where they can legally put a load of propritary Linux stuff in it
<mysterycool> Hey! ;) =
<Neuling> localgod11:yes because it is true
<mysterycool> =]
<mysterycool> =]
<FloodBot1> mysterycool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djafer> I love sex
<mysterycool> -_-
<theshadow> is there a way to reload a users groups/permissions w/out logging in and out?
<sebsebseb> GiantSura:  just thinking your wireless may have better luck on a distro liek that
<openuser> sebsebseb: ok, so, one option, I'm crazy or this is a poltergeist, I installed Ubuntu restricted extras and flash player worked, but a short time
<nickellery> djafer, not here..
<scorp123> Ward1983: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<kurtis> how would i do this: http://www.csbsju.edu/itservices/knowledgebase/data/windows/homedirectory.htm#windowsxp in ubuntu
<mysterycool> !off-topic | djafer
<ubottu> djafer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<farool> LukeL_: Sorry, I'm kinda a language nerd and an exhibitionist. I'll stop.
<sebsebseb> openuser:  are you running a 32bit browser with 32bit Flash?
<Ahadiel> theshadow, no
<Neuling> I cannot copy files on an external drive, why does that not work?
<scorp123> Ward1983: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4847885&postcount=5
<localgod11> Neuling:  you dont use wireless internet? Not that it matters he didnt as if it was safe he asked how to get it working
<djafer> excuse me
<wil> is their any way to change the permissions of a ntfs drive? ive heard its impossible.
<rzeka> Hi, Does Your Ubuntu 8.04 read IDE disks as SCSI too?
<crescentmoon> Neuling what brand and what format is the external in, and is it USB for what?
<eboyjr> Is this a valid command?: gnome-terminal -x php ~/gksudo.php %u
<Sake_> is there an xampp equivalent in ubuntu? Is there a package that installs a whole lamp setup for development?
<openuser> sebsebseb: no, I'm using the default browser in ubuntu hardy 64, so i guess firefox is also 64 bits
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: I wouldn't mind using another distro as long as its capable of using my wireless card with little to no modification, and is also possible to use as a server/workstation/dev hybrid
<Ward1983> scorp123, partimage only worked on my NTFS partition for some insane reason
<sebsebseb> openuser:  that's your problem then
<mysterycool> Sake_: something like it
<sebsebseb> openuser:  there is no 64bit version of Flash
<djafer> psg est magique
<mysterycool> !lamp | Sake_
<ubottu> Sake_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: if you could recommend one with said capabilities, I'd appreciateit
<sebsebseb> openuser:  that means that you need to run a 32bit browser and 32bit Flash
<Ward1983> scorp123, i've actually sent the weekend searching for something to make backups, im kindof pissed off
<GaintSura> oh, and 64bit capable ^_^
<Neuling> crescentmoon: yes its an usb external drive its a Packard Bell Store and save 3500
<sebsebseb> GaaintSura: got a few CD's or so?
<Ward1983> scorp123, thanx for the link though ill try mondo i didnt try that one yet
<djafer> paris saint germain est magique
<scorp123> Ward1983: I'd suggest using "tar" .... It's simple, it's stupid, it works all the time and you can read those files pretty much everywhere (even Windows tools recognize *.tar.gz Files)
<GaintSura> not with me, but I can get some ^_^
<I_B_Panadero> how to get Yahoo Net Messenger working w/ Hardy. Want to use SMS feature.
<usser_> Ward1983, or use acronis, last i heard they supported ext3
<Ward1983> usser_, i only buy stuff if its REALLY needed
<openuser> sebsebseb: ok, so, can you explain to me how could firefox worked with flash player a short time? I'm confused
<Ward1983> scorp123, but thqt doesnt preserve ownership and rights, right?
<scorp123> Ward1983: of course it does.
<lnxnt_> when I say aptitude install gcc where are the necessary files downloaded ?
<scorp123> Ward1983: just feed it with the right parameters.
<sebsebseb> GaintSura: well most distros have Live CD's.  and other popular ones other than Ubuntu.  not sure about there hardware supourt,  but  I expect PCLinuxOS has pretty good hardware suppourt just as Puppy LInux.  and I said Linspire/Freespire got this feeling you may have some luck getting your wireles working out of the box in those
<wil> has anyone had a issue where the shutdown menu will appear randomly? somtimes it will keep reappearing even if i hit cancel forcing me to ctr-alt-bksp
<Ward1983> scorp123, aha then it would be q good option
<fiyawerx> Sake_, you can also use the xampp for linux install
<mysterycool> Sake_: I had the same question when i started with linux cuz im a web developer etc... but it's actually quite better than downloading all mysql php and apache in one. navigate through synaptic and search for them. you can get many many options of packages =] for exmaple, like there are many mysql packages. the standard mysql server and others like a MySQL administrator navigator etc...
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: thanks, I'll check those out
<scorp123> Ward1983: want another Link? I wonce wrote a backup tutorial for the Mint forums .... let me find the link ....
<rui> can someone tell me where i can get a localization typo fixed?? its ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron and the language is portuguese
<Jahooty> is hardy the latest?
<Jahooty> 8.4?
<mysterycool> Jahooty: Yes.
<fiyawerx> ubuntu repositories are nice, but there's nothing actually keeping you from running other apps
<mysterycool> !clones
<ubottu> Factoid clones not found
<legend2440> Ward1983: partimage will make an image of your partition but its not like drive image where you can browse the partition and extract certain files or folders
<sebsebseb> GiantSura: Fedora COre is another one worth trying
<sebsebseb> not sure about the Live CD
<jb_> good evening
<nickellery> rui: I would make a bug report about it... package would be ubuntu-docs
<sebsebseb> well and there is of course OpenSuse
<Ward1983> legend2440, i noticed that
<mysterycool> Jb_: Hello =]
<IndyGunFreak> i don't consider any RPM distro "worth trying", but if i was gonna use one, it would be Fedora
<rui> thanks nickellery
<sebsebseb> Giantsura: yep loads of distros you can try, but the ones just mentioend are all popular ones
<jb_> i would like to create a file in /etc/modutils , but i can't
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: I'd like to stay as far away from FC as I can
<Sake_> mysterycool, I just like that xampp is one install in windows and you have phpmyadmin and "amp" ready to go without worries.
<sevillian> o people
<jb_> ! ?
<Ward1983> scorp123, sure thanx
<sebsebseb> GaintSura: why don't you like FC?
<scorp123> Ward1983: you should maybe print out this one ... it's lots of text. http://linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=3969
<Jahooty> ok, i dont have internet on my ubuntu install right now, i'm trying to install madwifi for my atheros wifi card.  i need to get the build essential and madwifi plugins through windows but i can't seem to find them.  where can i?
<IndyGunFreak> GaintSura: what are you looking for in a distro that Ubuntu doesn't do?
<troy> IndyGunFreak: what wrong with RPM?
<GaintSura> sebsebseb: tbh, I just dont like the feel
<sevillian> how Can  i Use Langusge like arabic in ubuntu 7.0?
<scorp123> Ward1983: and don't be afraid .... Yes, it looks complicated. BUT IT WORKS NO MATTER WHAT ;)
<farool> Oh shit...
<IndyGunFreak> troy: i'd rather look at nude pics of rosie odonnell than use RPM
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: he wants his wireless to work so I said may be worth trying another distor
<jb_> how to run dolphin in super user mode ?
<farool> Operating system not found...
<GaintSura> IndyGunFreak:I'm looking for a distro that supports my AtherosAR5007EG wireless card out of the box and is good for server/workstation/dev hybrid
<Jahooty> and i'm lagged like crazy
<IndyGunFreak> GaintSura: i have that device, it works fine on ubuntu
<mysterycool> Sake_: I was exactly like you, but trust me, when I did navigate through synaptic i found some great packages and loved them. anyways, if u want the standard lamp, then go to synaptic and download: MySQL Server (or it's just 'MySQL' not sure, check it), Apache2, php5 =]
<jb_> ?
<sevillian> any one  answer me?
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak:   loads of differnet wirelees's
<jb_> does anyone know?
<GaintSura> IndyGunFreak: think you could walk me through it in PM then?
<pete1020> Hi - Music file will not play in Exaile - Say's need gstreamer plugin - not sure which one to install ? ? ?
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: yes, but he asked about that specific device, and i know it works.
<mysterycool> sake_: now, for phpmyadmin, i have something better. sec, ill tell u the name of the package. =]
<jb_> how to run dolphin in super user mode ?
<IndyGunFreak> GaintSura: there's several faq's on the forum.
<GaintSura> IndyGunFreak: I've tried ALL 'solutions' in the ubuntu forums, and now I cant even see my wirless card
<sebsebseb> IndyGUnFreak: ok help him out with it then :)
<farool> sevillian: I'm far from an expert, but I'm pretty sure that it's an option when you install the OS on the computer.
<GaintSura> dont that, and failed
<IndyGunFreak> GaintSura: ok.. i'll help you, type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<SilverStreak> jb_: run the following command: gksudo dolphin
<SilverStreak> unless dolphin is not a graphical program, which means you then run > sudo dolphin
<Sake_> mysterycool, Thanks, can't wait
<sevillian> <farool>: yes but how can import this  or install that?
<mysterycool> Sake_: Download MySQL Administrator. It is an actualy software which is better than phpmyadmin and it is actually a software and not a website like phpmyadmin =]
<sevillian> <farool> what the command line ?
<mysterycool> *actual software
<localgod11> how can I automount a hd?
<sevillian> # register
<pete1020> Hello - Can't play MP3 in Exaile - needs gstreamer pugin - but not sure which one to install ? ? ? ?
<mac__> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jb_> SilverStreak: The program 'gksudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu
<mac__> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mysterycool> pete1020: isnt gstreamer available in synaptic?
<jb_> SilverStreak: that's what the konsole answers..
<mysterycool> =]
<nightf0x09> i got 1 question, i've installed kubuntu 8.04 and after i connect with kppp i doesn't set no default route addr....it has some error with no permision on /etc/resolv.conf but i did a chmod 777 and no works
<thiebaude_> yes mystery
<SWN> Is anyone here using ndiswrapper able to change their MTU? e.g. sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492
<smax> give me an advice how I can connect getdeb.net repository
<nightf0x09> how permissions do i have to add
<mDemocritus> jb_ you're using kubuntu?
<SilverStreak> jb_: Oops, didn't realize you were using kubuntu, sorry!
<mDemocritus> lol
<jb_> mDemocritus: yes
<farool> sevillian: I don't know, try fiddling around in the admin thingy. I thought arabic was one of the options but I could be wrong.
<mDemocritus> jb_ i think it'
<pete1020> mysterycool: it shows that's it's installed - but exaile complains about needing a plugin and won't play mp3 file
<DellGuy> lol @ "admin thingy"
<mDemocritus> jb_ i think its kdesudo
<darrend> is there something that will convert wma to ogg?
<mysterycool> pete1020: Pastebin exactly what Exaile says please.
<smax> give me a string of sources.list for getdeb.net repository
<mysterycool> !pastebin | pete1020
<ubottu> pete1020: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scorp123> mDemocritus: kdesu ;)
<mysterycool> =]
<scorp123> mDemocritus: oh wait ... never mind :)  I didn't say anything :)
<jb_> mDemocritus: i entered kdesudo dolphin, and it says dolphin is not a command
<LukeL_> jb_ try d3lphin
<pete1020> mysterycool: Not sure exactly how to use pastebin - sorry.
<mDemocritus> scorp123: close... heh i even run kubuntu, but i don't edit files with a gui... nano FTW :D
<scorp123> mDemocritus: vim ;)
<Hydrogen> ed.
<Hydrogen>  /thread
<pete1020> mysterycool: here is error I get: "You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file:"
<bloodrock> pete1020 you need the gstreamer extra plugins codecs to play mp3,sid mpeg1
<ommegang> why am i getting errors with sudo apt-get update?
<sevillian> <farool> ok thank you
<mDemocritus> scorp123: psh... "real programmers use a magnetized needle and a steady hand"... :
<mysterycool> ommegang: What errors?
<scorp123> pete1020: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  <== that should do it.
<DellGuy> restricted-extras ftw
<thiebaude_> pete1020:Add remove programs
<Stormcr0w> Hello all. Just installed 8.04 64-bit and I need help installing Skype (it won't let me because it is 32-bit). I also need some help installing codecs for music and films.
<arcsky> Is there any other ubuntu CD creator/customizer then Reconstructor ?
<pete1020> bloodrock: Which is best to install - there are allot of choices for plugins - do not want install wrong one or unneeded one?
<scorp123> Stormcr0w: there was a tutorial on the ubuntu forums ....
<soundray> Stormcr0w: please try installing skype from the medibuntu repository
<soundray> !medibuntu | Stormcr0w
<ubottu> Stormcr0w: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ommegang> mysterycool: pm me
<amenado> arcsky-> remastersys? i have not used one myself yet
<pete1020> scorp123: will try that - thanks.
<casper__> hey.....how do i get 3D support?
<crescentmoon> install the restricted drivers for your card.
<scorp123> Stormcr0w: here we go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295&highlight=skype+amd64
<Stormcr0w> scorp123: do you have a link? Or a way to locate the tutorial?
<thiebaude_> casper:but your card has to support 3d graphics
<Stormcr0w> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<thebigham> how can i gain root permission to folders
<casper__> how do i enable restricted drivers....
<bloodrock> pete1020 you find it in the add/remove called gstreamer extra plugins it lists what it is for
<Stormcr0w> thanks everyone!
<SWN> Is anyone here using ndiswrapper able to change their MTU? e.g. sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492
<mysterycool> thebigham: use sudo
<mDemocritus> thebigham: could you rephrase that?
<Stormcr0w> I'm looking at it now...
<thebigham> I want to replace files in /usr/share/pixmaps folder
<mysterycool> thebigham: Or, if you wanna go graphical, type sudo nautilus /path/to/your/foler
<RequinB4> thebigham: use gksudo nautilus /path
<ipei> Hi all! I asked before how I could make myself writabl on my sdb1 disk. I got the word fstab from here etc. Now I have edited my fstab, but I'm still unable to write on the disk (whil enot root) How can I get futher? :/
<RequinB4> not sudo
<arcsky> amenado: thanks i will check it out
<gordonjcp> evening
<mysterycool> thebighame: ok, so do this: sudo nautilus /usr/share/pixmaps
<mysterycool> =]
<gordonjcp> has xmms been removed from hardy?
<legend2440> Neuling: when you plug in the drive it doesn't automount and put icon on desktop?
<Ward1983> scorp123, thanx for the link but it doesnt work
<pete1020> bloodrock: thanks will look there as well - installed restricted as scorp123 suggested as well - thanks much for help  : )
<bloodrock> gordonjcp yes xmms has been removed :(
<soundray> !gksu | mysterycool
<gordonjcp> bloodrock: grr
<ubottu> mysterycool: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Ward1983> scorp123, im backupping a HD which im not running at the moment
<gordonjcp> bloodrock: that's annoying, why?
<gordonjcp> I notice beep media player is gone too
<Ward1983> scorp123, all dd says is i need to remove the / in front of the dir, so i do that, but then the dir is not found
<troy> Hydrogen: when I increment a value using $(( x++ )) it writes to STDOUT, how to hide that.
<andreiutz> What is the command for reinstalling the kernell ?
<mysterycool> soundray: oh, thanks. heard of it but i alsways used sudo and i got the job done =] anw gonna read that thingy to check out why gjsudo! =] thanks! =] :)
<mysterycool> =]
<bloodrock> gordonjcp, have no idea
<phirestalker> Does anyone know what REAL version of fglrx is in hardy?
<gordonjcp> andreiutz: depends what you mean, but "apt-get install --reinstall <name of package>" should do the job
<casper__> how do i install restricted drivers?
<simion314> hi, in ubuntu 8.04 the video card configuration in xorg.conf had been moved in other place? now there is just a configured device
<soundray> gordonjcp: is audacious an option? I quite like it
<gordonjcp> soundray: can you use xmms plugins with audacious, or is there an easy-ish way to port them?
<Ward1983> scorp123, qre you still qround?
<andreiutz> gordonjcp, apt-get install "what should I type for kernell ?"
<p4-TwYsTeD> <3
<Ward1983> scorp123, are you still around (sorry for typos)
<soundray> gordonjcp: I've never used plugins in either, sorry
<scorp123> Ward1983: yes
<scorp123> Ward1983: I am not understanding what you are telling me
<gordonjcp> soundray: well, you're the second person to say audacious, so I'll give it a look
<scorp123> Ward1983: can you pastebin your terminal session or post a screenshot somewhere?
<gerald> will xchat work at buzzen?
<Ward1983> scorp123, im using a dutch linux so its hard to translate
<gordonjcp> soundray: it doesn't use gstreamer or pulseaudio, does it?
<scorp123> Ward1983: I speak German. Swiss German. Close enough to Dutch, so don't bother.
<RequinB4> casper - in hardy, system - admin - hardware drivers.  In gutsy, system - admin - restricted devices manager
<soundray> gordonjcp: a number of plugins come packaged -- audacious-plugins
<usser> troy, you just incrementing it? get rid of $ in front
<|Dreams|> can any 1 tell me why my folders in my documents are greyed out? but the folders inside them are not?
<Ward1983> scorp123, ok pastebin coming up
<andreiutz> gordonjcp, apt-get install "what should I type for kernell ?"
<pete1020> bloodrock: it does not show steammer listed in add/remove under sound/video - it shows amarok - can I use that in Gnome - Thought will only work with kde? Like the gnome better.?
<scorp123> Ward1983: I will probably understand it ;)
<gordonjcp> andreiutz: no idea
<troy> usser: i am using Bash
<gerald> will xchat work in buzzen
<soundray> gordonjcp: I guess it will have plugins for everything
<Ward1983> scorp123, tar: Leidende '/' wordt uit lidnamen weggelaten
<gordonjcp> soundray: I need a very specific plugin which I guarantee won't be in it
<pete1020> bloodrock: that was gstreammer I looked for
<p4-TwYsTeD> hello i am i'm trying to help a friend  set up a bluetooth headset in ubuntu
<p4-TwYsTeD> :D
<gordonjcp> soundray: I'll dig around for some info on writing plugins
<usser> troy, yes i know (()) is only available in bash
<RequinB4> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<usser> troy, get rid of $
<DellGuy> has anyone looked into installing ubuntu to a usb flash drive ?
<p4-TwYsTeD> god bless you RequinB4
<soundray> gordonjcp: it's a recent fork of xmms, so I think your chances are high
<gordonjcp> DellGuy: yes
<p4-TwYsTeD> :D
<andreiutz> I want to reinstall my kernell. What sould I type after #apt-get install "what should I type for kernell ?"
<DellGuy> gordonjcp, does it work just as if it were installed to a hard disk ?
<gordonjcp> soundray: ah, so it is actually based on xmms
<RequinB4> p4-TwYsTed - np
<gordonjcp> DellGuy: pretty much
<bloodrock> pete1020 you asking me what to llok for or that what you did??
<soundray> andreiutz: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<troy> usser: that dosnt work. echo $(( x++ )) works but it just display on the terminal every increment
<tzd> Hi, I'm trying to automount my ipodShuffle as vfat in my fstab config but once I'm in kubuntu I'm unable to mount it as user even though I'm using the parameter "user". Can someone please help?
<DellGuy> gordonjcp, do i go through the same install process, but just select the drive letter of the jump drive? or is there more to it ?
<soundray> gordonjcp: indeed
<sniget>  Hey when I boot the Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD and go past the main screen I boot directly into the 8.04 CLI, GNOME doesn't seem to start up, any help?  I'm using an Averatec 3200 Series Laptop and my integrated card is S3 UniChrome.
<gordonjcp> DellGuy: I've never tried it, but I'm pretty sure there's something on the forums
<usser> troy, here x=0 && ((x++)) && echo $x
<noelferreira> unop, are yo there? i still have the problems with my keys. i change my locales and it seems to be ok. but know its happening again. this is driving e crazy...
<scorp123> Ward1983: "tar" defaults to relative paths. Which is *GOOD*. Let's assume you backed up /home/Ward1983 and now wanted to unpack it somewhere else .... If "tar" insisted on using that first "/" it would overwrite your new /home everytime you'd mess with it. So instead "tar" removes it, so for the sake of the archive /home/Ward1983 becomes "home/Ward1983" .... This will allow you to unpack it anywhere you like. Placing it back again where it 
<pete1020> bloodrock: I thought you asked me to look in add/remove to see if gstreammer was installed?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. The Monospace font Gnome terminal uses when I install Hardy changes when I install the ms truetype fonts. Is there a way to get the original back?
<usser> troy, x=0 ; ((x++)) ; echo $x sorry
<Ward1983> scorp123, yep i tried that, then the location is not found.....
<Ward1983> scorp123, and the location DOES exist
<Fezzler> Hardy upgraded from Gusty.  Nvidia GeoForce FX 5500.  Login screen resolution is too big.  GNOME, Nautilus etc. okay.  How to fix login?
<david_-_->  i need some one who uses ssh that can help me out please.?
<thruxton> david_-_-: just ask
<usser> troy, ((x++)) this thing alone without echo will increment the variable whenever u want to output it do echo $x
<soundray> david_-_-: you need to say what the problem is
<troy> usser: ok thanks
<usser> troy, no problem
<david_-_-> soundray: there is no prob i just want some help into sshing into my cousins ip i have
<scorp123> Ward1983: you probably have a typo somewhere
<adam__> hi
<mnemo> when im playing sound in certains apps and I open a movie in totem then the movie plays in slow motion... have anyone else seen this problem?
<bloodrock> pete1020 i was telling you that is what you need to install
<Ward1983> scorp123, nope
<soundray> david_-_-: ?? if you didn't have a problem, you wouldn't be asking for help, would you?
<noelferreira> is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<DellGuy> does anyone know how to launch g-parted after it has been installed ?  i cant seem to find it in the menus anywhere
<powertool08> i'm using devilspie for embedded terminal, when i logout/login i get a new embedded terminal, but also a new window terminal, how do i stop the windowed one?
<david_-_-> soundray: lol i guess that could be a prob
<thruxton> david_-_-: ssh -l username hostname.com
<SilverStreak> DellGuy: Did you look under System > Administration?
<DellGuy> yea
<farool> Dellguy: It's in System - administration
<tzd> anyone please?
<scorp123> Ward1983: please post a screenshot or a pastebin of your session
<farool> It's called "Partition editor"
<DellGuy> farool, oh
<adam__> I lost my startup Ubuntu splash after turning on the computer after I upgraded from Ubuntu 6 to 7, now I upgraded to 8, still didnt fix it
<david_-_-> thruxton: so i do ssh myname@her ip?
<adam__> anyway to get it back
<pete1020> bloodrock: Hay - The ubuntu-restricted-extras finished downloading and installed - and guess what - Exaile is playing MP3 fine now - Thanks everyone for your suggestions and help - over another speed bump for now :o)
 * DellGuy palmface
<farool> Dellguy: Got it?
<DellGuy> farool, i was looking under G
<DellGuy> yea
<farool> No worries.
<DellGuy> thanks also SilverStreak
<soundray> david_-_-: if you have an account there under your name, then yes
<scorp123> Ward1983: also post the output of these commands please:  pwd  .... df -ah ..... mount
<thruxton> david_-_-: yeah, ssh david@hers
<Ward1983> scorp123, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10061/
<usser> adam_, install startupmanager and usplash-theme-ubuntu
<evilbug> what's the command to repair the system? i remeber it was something like "sudo apt-get f install",or am i wrong?
<Neuling> I cannot copy files to an external drive, why does that not work?It is a NTFS format. Anyone could help me
<david_-_-> soundray:  and thruxton i do not have no account how do i make one?
<jaffarkelshac> i wrote a script t backup up my files, but i dont to overwrite the previous version, how do i get it to do something like (filename+date)
<phirestalker> Does anyone know what REAL version of fglrx is in hardy?
<thruxton> david_-_-: you need an account on her machine of course, or use her account name with the -l option
<usser> adam_, run startupmanager and select appropriate resolution, start with lowest make sure usplash theme is selecte
<soundray> david_-_-: if you don't have one, you will have to log into an existing one. Hers, probably.
<farool> What should I name my computer?
<farool> It needs a girl's name.
<david_-_-> thruxton:  so ssh -l myname@her ip ?
<scorp123> Ward1983: there is something wrong with that path. Either it's not mounted or otherwise not reachable in that moment.
<phirestalker> the version reported by synaptic doesn't match any version released by ati/amd
<jaffarkelshac> Kitty,
<soundray> farool: electra
<legend2440> Neuling: when you plug in the drive it doesn't automount and put icon on desktop?
<noelferreira> is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<thruxton> david_-_-: she could make you an account `sudo adduser david'
<tzd> Hi, I'm trying to automount my ipodShuffle as vfat in my fstab config but once I'm in kubuntu I'm unable to mount it as user even though I'm using the parameter "user". Can someone please help?
<farool> I like Kitty.
<thruxton> david_-_-: or ssh -l hername@herip
<DellGuy> farool, how about alexia
<Ward1983> scorp123, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10062/
<jaffarkelshac> it depends how old she is
<Ward1983> scorp123, qs you cqn see it is mounted
<farool> dellguy: Perfect!
<Ward1983> farool, bubba :D
<DellGuy> farool, really ? D
<DellGuy> :D
<scorp123> Ward1983: I can see disk-1 and disk-3 yes. disk-2: NOPE :D
<benpicco> is there someone who uses a wpa2 secured wlan?
<jaffarkelshac> how do i copy a file to include date
<farool> Ward1983: Who names a girl Bubba?
<Ward1983> scorp123, god damnit it chaned named since lqst time
<Neuling> legend2440: yes i see an icon and i can copy fies to external drive but when i switch on and off external drive fies have disappeared :(
<reportingsjr> Is 8.04 installable by desktop? I want to dual boot with xp.
<Ward1983> farool, yeah lol that was the joke
<Neuling> files
<david_-_-> thanks soundray and thruxton
<thruxton> tzd: i use: /dev/sdb2       /media/ipod     vfat    defaults,rw,user,noauto,umask=000  0       0
<Dralax> I'm looking to purchace a Laptop that fully supports Hardy Heron and all of Compiz Fusion. Are there any good guide sites?
<benpicco> I'm interested in the gconf values
<usser> Neuling, u have to eject it first
<DShepherd> Dralax, system76?
<usser> Neuling, before switching off, right click on the icon unmount or eject
<tzd> thruxton: and with that one you are able to mount and read/write as user?
<DShepherd> Dralax, http://system76.com/
<Neuling> usser : ah ok thanks
<thruxton> tzd: but thats on my debian machine, ubuntu automounts it for me
<farool> dellguy: I'm an unregistered user, no PMs.
<benpicco> or just ordinary wpa?
<usser> Dralax, oh yea, im loving my system76 lappy
<thruxton> tzd yes
<DellGuy> farool, roget
<p4-TwYsTeD> hello :D on instalation of bluetooth headset this is not happening it will not find unfortunately when scanned https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<p4-TwYsTeD> <3
<scorp123> benpicco: I fail to see what gconf supposedly has to do with WPA or WPA2?
<Mudassar> where is the mozilla installation directory (by default) in ubuntu ?
<Ward1983> scorp123, you wont believe this but i get the same error with the other disks :s
<benpicco> I can't find any reference
<phirestalker> Does anyone know what real version of fglrx is in hardy? the version reported by synaptic doesn't match any version released by ati/amd
<DellGuy> does anyone use any type of virtual OS software in ubuntu ?
<sniget> I'm currently running ubuntu 7.04 when I upgrade to 7.10 the computer reboots and kicks me into the CLI also--when it was working perfectly before (fully updated 7.04).  I would really like to update to 8.04, but my computer seems to have this addiction to the CLI for any Ubuntu 7.10 or greater
<scorp123> Ward1983: post it
<DIguana> Are old .deb files downloaded by apt-get and Synaptic automatically removed after a certain period of time, or should I be clearing them out manually from time to time?
<windRider> I want to upgrade Gutsy Gibbon to ebuntu....  has anyone done this?
<david_-_-> can anyone help me with this error   make: *** [include/__install__] Error 2
<tzd> thruxton: Ok, we'll my fstab was a bit messed up before but now it's sorted and works perfectly apart from my shuffle... I'll give your suggestion a try as well! Thanks a lot :)
<farool> dellguy: My main computer is a mac. I just collect old shitty laptops and put Ubuntu on them then run them until they die, then I take them apart.
<soundray> DIguana: you can remove them with 'sudo apt-get autoclean' (outdated ones)
<Ward1983> scorp123, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10063/
<windRider> and is yes, do i just d/o iso and upgrade from cd?
<windRider> download iso
<thruxton> tzd: i did a sudo chown thruxton:thruxton /media/ipod
<soundray> DIguana: or 'sudo apt-get clean' (all .debs)
<usser> windRider, sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<DellGuy> farool, ha! ok
<benpicco> scorp123, the network entry in /system/networking/wireless/networks
<Mudassar> I want to install the flash player, but ubuntu is asking me for the install mozilla directory, where is it by default ?
<usser> windRider, and thats it
<Flannel> Mudassar: How are you installing flash?
<Ward1983> scorp123, bestand of map bestaat niet means file or directory doesnt exist by the way :) i dunno how that would sound in swiss
<thruxton> tzd: thats with device unmounted
<windRider> usser, thanks!
<tzd> thruxton: hmm actually that owner is probably it.. haven't changed that yet... gaah, cheers!
<scorp123> Ward1983: OK; can you please give me again:  mount   df -ah    and   ls -al /media/
<Mudassar> I have downloaded the flash player
<usser> windRider, no problem
<p4-TwYsTeD> RequinB4: hello :D
<thruxton> tzd: np
<Flannel> Mudassar: there's a package that does it all automagically
<fireun> Q: I upgraded from 7.1 to 8.04, and my wireless now doesnt work. Compaq laptop with broadcom wifi chipset, on 7.1 I had to install the windows driver and do the ndiswrapper setup, but now that doesnt work. The hardware comes up, light comes on, I can iwlist scan and find APs, but it has errors sending the association command to the driver as per syslog. Whats up?
<Neuling> usser : thanks a lot it works now :))
<benpicco> scorp123, I'm searching for the parameters a wpa2 network needs - gnome stores them there
<Masashi> I was wondering, am I able to install Ubuntu, and still keep windows XP?
<usser> Neuling, no problem
<Flannel> Masashi: yeah, its called dual booting
<ferfactor> hi i have a problem with virtual box.. someone can help me please!!!!
<Ward1983> scorp123, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10064/
<Masashi> Alright, so all I need to do is install to a sdifferent partion?
<scorp123> benpicco: I assume you don't use NetworkManager?
<usser> Masashi, take a look at wubi
<fireun> Masashi: usually.
<HELLOF> i have one thing i _need_ before making the switch: using virtualbox on Ubuntu, can i install applications/drivers and connect to the net on the 'virtual os'? if so, is there any reason why i'd want to dual boot?
<Flannel> !dualboot | Masashi
<ubottu> Masashi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<thruxton> tzd: the proper way is associate a group for ipod users I suppose but for a single user box chown is good enough for me
<Mudassar> wht is the flash player's version by default ?
<Mudassar> I want to install the 9th version
<Masashi> Ok. Thanks a lot!
<Flannel> Mudassar: Flash9 has been available for quite some time
<noelferreira> is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<usser> Mudassar, if u install flashplugin-nonfree then you have adobe's flashplayer 9
<HELLOF> if the reason for dualbooting is performance alone and not configuration issues or drivers breaking, then i won't need to do it
<benpicco> scorp123, well, network manager stores them there, but I don't have any wlan right now
<Mudassar> give me the link for flashplayer-nonfree plz
<usser> Mudassar, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<|Dreams|> i need some help my computer thinks that my home folder is my desktop folder
<usser> Mudassar, type it in the command prompty
<Mudassar> actually in mozilla when I play a youtube video some times it hangs
<scorp123> Ward1983: OK ... disk-1 is mounted as "fuseblk" .... What is that? What did you mount there?
<usser> *prompt
<usser> Mudassar, do u have 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Ward1983> scorp123, thats my NTFS windows partition
<Ward1983> scorp123, no clue it jsut works though
<Mudassar> I m installing
<Mudassar> thanks
<jaffarkelshac> someone must know, how do i save a file name to include date
<Fezzler> How do I adjust Login screen resolution?
<Mudassar> it is sayng that you have already the latest nonfree version
<Mudassar> but I want to reinstall it
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to add blocklists to deluge?
<p4-TwYsTeD> hello good friends is there some one who is a blue tooth guru. i am trying to help a friend any help would be  a blessing :D
<usser> Mudassar, its not gonna help, do uname -a paste the output
<noelferreira> is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<benpicco> scorp123, network manager asks for a password I don't have - but the pre shared key red by wzcook - password and SSID make this key which is stored in there, but I don't know how the value is named nor how other parameters are for a wpa2 network (didn't find any documentation)
<Jimm^> hi all can I do a ubuntu 8 wubi install booting from a live CD?
<farool> -DellGuy- I dunno.
<jaffarkelshac> Fezzler, virtual in the xorg.conf
<|Dreams|> is there anywat to reinstall kde without losing all my stuff?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to add blocklists to deluge?
<Flannel> Jimm^: no, I believe you have to do it from within windows.
<scorp123> Ward1983: ok .... I think this is because you are passing via "fuse" to get there. FUSE = Filesystem in User Space. One user sees that. The other user doesn't. Can you please do the following ...... let me check the URL .....
<Masashi> I have to defrage my computer (144GB) approx how long?
<Mudassar> Linux mudassar-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Flannel> |Dreams|: What stuff?
<tzd> thruxton: yeah, it's good enough for me as well since I'm the only one on this computer as well... Didn't work with just the chown though... have to try your parameters as well... restart now, brb :)
<|Dreams|> my movies albums pictures etc
<Fezzler> jaff: If I pastebin my xorg.conf would you suggest the edits?
<Jimm^> ok thanks I already have a wubi install but the grub boot loader wont wont operate
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to add blocklists to deluge?
<soundray> Masashi: are you on Ubuntu?
<schregge> hi, i have a problem with ltsp5 and remote logging. The logging messages from the thinclients are very delayed
<Masashi> No, I
<Mudassar> plz solve my problem of mozilla hang on.... in you tube
<schregge> abot 3 minutes
<david_-_-> i need help with this link please any one http://paste.ubuntu.com/10065/
<Masashi> No I'm currently on windows XP
<Mudassar> it must be due to wrong configuration of flash player
<schregge> i have no idea why
<Jason[CP]> Hello all
<|Dreams|> because at the moment kde thinks my home folder is my dekstop config file :S:S:S
<soundray> Masashi: why are you asking this question in #ubuntu
<farool> |Dreams|: I know how you feel needing to save all of your stuff. All of my porn got deleted accidentally. I was livid.
<crimsun> Mudassar: fresh install of 8.04?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to add blocklists to deluge?
<scorp123> Ward1983: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10066/
<Mudassar> Linux mudassar-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: If I pastebin my xorg.conf would you walk me through edits to correct login screen resolution issue?
<nxusr> my full system encryption uses dm-crypt and AES-- how do I change from AES to two-fish or serpent?
<p4-TwYsTeD> Jason[CP]:  hello :D
<Mudassar> this is my installed ubuntu
<|Dreams|> i have it all backed up but will take ages to resinstall etc cant be arsed
<usser> Mudassar, hm should work fine... but there's really nothing u can do about flashplugin
<Masashi> Because I'm getting ready for Ubuntu. SOrry if this is the wrong place, but I've tried a lot of other areas.
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to add blocklists to deluge?
<usser> Mudassar, theres no special configuration required
<bachstudies> i use win2K in virtualbox with dynamically expanding disk. When I use Ubuntu's disk usage analyzer, it claims the VDI file is 788MB rather than the actual 2GB confirmed in the terminal and in nautilus. Any idea why the values are so wrong?
<crimsun> Mudassar: sorry, that's not definitive.  Are you running gutsy (7.10), hardy (8.04), or something else?
<legend2440> tmapj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=697306
<scorp123> david_-_-: why compile wine?? Why not install the version available in the repos?
<soundray> Mudassar: make sure you don't have any other plugins for flash installed that may be competing with the Adobe one.
<jaffarkelshac> Fezzler, ok, i hope i can help
<sniget> Any help?
<schregge> and ldm is not working
<Mudassar> yes the same problem occured
<schregge> is ltsp broken in hardy?
<david_-_-> scorp123: because of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780525
<Mudassar> I accidently installed another one
<phirestalker> Does anyone know what real version of fglrx is in hardy? the version reported by synaptic doesn't match any version released by ati/amd
<Mudassar> but now mozilla is not working
<Mudassar> Linux mudassar-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mudassar> this is my ubuntu
<crimsun> Mudassar: please use `lsb_release -r'
<Ward1983> scorp123, did i need to do fusermount -u /media/disk-1 without sudo su ?
<Sake_> what's a good graphical diff program?
<Mudassar> release 7.10
<Sake_> one that works kinda like the eclipse's diff program?
<Mudassar> release is 7.10
<crimsun> Mudassar: ok, and what does `about:plugins' list in Mozilla?
<DellGuy> farool, do you know how to disable the window fade effect in ubuntu that fades other windows when you move your mouse away from them ?
<Ward1983> scorp123, i did it without sudo and it said "toegang geweigerd" (access denied) so i did it with sudo, then the second line returned file or directory doesnt exist
<p4-TwYsTeD> hello a friend of ours is having a problem with his  insignia ns-bthdst bluetooth set up and the only thing that is having a moment with is getting them to Pair. it would be very much appriciated for any help :D
<Masashi> So usually, how long does defragmenting a 144GB XP take?
<jaffarkelshac> Fezzler, i hope you have not sent me a pm i never get them
<scorp123> Ward1983: use /dev/sda1 (or whatever) then instead
<scorp123> Ward1983: that should work too
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: i love pms
<jaffarkelshac> how come i cant receive pm with xchat
<p4-TwYsTeD> :D
<soundray> Masashi: you don't have to defragment Linux filesystems. Ask your question in ##windows
<kindofabuzz> Masashi: 0 seconds, because you don't need to do it in linux
<mDemocritus> farool: samus
<virtualinux> !list
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Masashi> Ok, thanks!
<Mudassar> how can I see the plugin ?
<jaffarkelshac> i am not sure we mean the same thing p4-TwYsTeD
<Jason[CP]> so normal DVD's will play fine in Totem/MPlayer/VLC... but DVD's I've burned will not.  Nautilus won't even mount them.  They're not even recognized.  The DVD's play fine on my Windows/XBOX/etc.  Anyone ran into problems like this?
<crimsun> Mudassar: in the URL bar, use `about:plugins'
<farool> mDemocritus: What?
<crimsun> Mudassar: then pastebin the entries
<virtualinux> \list
<crimsun> !pastebin > Mudassar
<farool> Dellguy: NNo idea, sorry.
<mDemocritus> farool: sorry... didn't realize my scroll stopped working :D
<david_-_-> scorp123: any ideas?
<mac__> !pastbin >mac__
<mDemocritus> farool: my suggestion for your computer's name :D
<mac__> !pastebin >mac__
<tzd> thruxton: unfortunately those parameters didn't do it for me I'm afraid. The shuffle appears on my desktop but when trying to right click - mount it, i'll receive an error message saying "Permissions missing" or "No permissions" or something similar in English... Any ideas please?
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10070/
<rjonesx> does anyone know where Miro stores video files?
<phirestalker> Does anyone know what real version of fglrx is in hardy? the version reported by synaptic doesn't match any version released by ati/amd
<troy> !pastebin| mac__
<ubottu> mac__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ward1983> scorp123, @#$@#$ its now all of a sudden my linux partition
<Mudassar> about:plugins shows the following:     File name: libgnashplugin.so
<Mudassar>     Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99. Gnash 0.8.1, the GNU Flash Player. Copyright © 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<Mudassar>     Gnash comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law. You may redistribute copies of Gnash under the terms of the GNU General Public License. For more information about Gnash, see http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash. Compatible Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99.
<scorp123> david_-_-: My only suggestion would be not to compile stuff yourself if it's beyond your level of knowledge. I dont mean to cruel or rude here. But compiling your own stuff can create a lot of problems even if you succeed.
<FloodBot1> Mudassar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<perham> hello everyone
<nxusr> my full system encryption uses dm-crypt and AES-- how do I change from AES to two-fish or serpent without reformat??
<farool> mDemocritus: Gotcha, well it's in the running the computer stalled again so I'm trying to do it al over again.
<mac__> tars troy
<Ward1983> scorp123, how can i make ubuntu stay with the first nickname the damn disk has got?
<crdlb> phirestalker: they are currently using two versioning schemes; but hardy has 8.03 (aka 8-3)
<scorp123> Ward1983: OK .... boot into a Live CD please.
<Ward1983> scorp123, this is all extremely un-user friendly
<thruxton> tzd: what is it mounted on? /media/ipod? find the mount point and do an ls -la on it
<jaffarkelshac> what is the resolution  you are using Fezzler
<saxsux> Mudassar: upload what about:plugins says to http://paste.ubuntu.com, to make it easier to read :)
<virtualinux> !help
<crdlb> phirestalker: ie, it was released in March
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<perham> I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<scorp123> Ward1983: whatever your current setup is it seems to be f***ed up
<soundray> Mudassar: don't paste into the channel please. Remove gnash from your system.
<Sake_> what's a good graphical diff program? one that works kinda like the eclipse's diff program?
<Jason[CP]> What's the best email client for connecting to Exchange?  Is there a client that'll support connecting to Exchange servers directly, rather than using OWA (like in Evolution)?
<Ward1983> scorp123, jsut a second then, im going for a well needed smoke first
<soundray> Mudassar: gnash will conflict with Adobe's flash plugin
<phirestalker> crdlb: isn't ati up to 8.42.? now?
<Ward1983> scorp123, after that ill boot the hardy livecd
<Mudassar> I have pasted using paste.ubuntu.com
<crdlb> phirestalker: that's the old versioning scheme
<Mudassar> how can I remove it?
<troy> !ubottu| ubottu
<ubottu> Factoid ubottu not found
<david_-_-> scorp123:  i totally aggree with u on that but how can anyone know what they are doing if they never do it?
<soundray> Mudassar: with the package manager you prefer. Try synaptic
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: maybe you would love some help with xchat finding the solution ?:D
<farool> How likely is heat to mess up my system? I just realized I've been running my already poorly cooled laptop on a bed with the vents blocked...
<jaffarkelshac> from what i can see the login screen resolution is set to "Virtual 1280    960"
<crdlb> phirestalker: by that scheme, the version in hardy is 8.455
<crdlb> it's really silly
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: Right now in GNOME it is 1024x768@57HZ.  But login looks like 640x480 or 800x600 because image is huge
<guj4_n3b3sk4> New Ubuntu Official Book is only available for buying, can't DL? Thank You for answer.
<soundray> farool: what CPU do you have?
<perham> I want to remove menu_bar background image, but I can't where should I go?
<Ward1983> scorp123, be right back, thanx a lot for the help so far!
<phirestalker> crdlb: oh, gee I wish I knew why I keep missing these memos :|, so it should be the "latest" driver and support aiglx?
<jaffarkelshac> Fezzler, change Virtual 1280    960 to 1024 768
<crdlb> phirestalker: yes, there is only one newer version (8.04)
<Sake_> how come my apt-get install always freezes at "Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (129.97.134.71)"?
<farool> soundray: A cheap compaq notebook I got for free from a college student who transferred to another school and didn't want it anymore.
<Prose__> I am not sure I get this.. is fuse (or one of it's implementations sshfs) simply a more secure form of samba ? it's a folder hosted on a server to which external users get access, right ?
<soundray> farool: what CPU does it have?
<phirestalker> crdlb: thanks that helps immensely :)
<saxsux> Jason[CP]: Exhange 2007 comes with an API. I think the Evolution developers are working to make Evolution use the API some time in the future...
<mac__> at least i aint the only one to be having problems with video resolution
<perham> anyone knows the path to menu
<perham> configurations?
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Sake_, archive.ubuntu.com can be often overloaded.
<guj4_n3b3sk4> New Ubuntu Official Book is only available for buying, can't DL? Thank You for answer.
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: done
<farool> soundray: I dunno.
<Mudassar> I have removed gnash.... completely
<jaffarkelshac> logoff to see if it worked Fezzler
<tzd> thruxton: nothing seemed to be mounted there (/media/ipodShuffle)... i deleted the folder ipodShuffle after that... Do i need to manually create a folder there first or will it create one automatically?
<Mudassar> will mozilla work fine now ?
<Sake_> guj4_n3b3sk4, is this because of the hardy release or is it always the case?
<noel_> is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: can I check somehow without loggin out / off irc?
<DellGuy> any idea how to remove an item from the applications list ?
<soundray> farool: the worst thing that can happen to (only older) CPUs is that they burn out. You would know because the machine will crash and never boot again.
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: do I need to reboot or restart something?
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: sorry to interupt you i apologize my brother i did not know you were helping other i misunderstood thinking you were needing help. please  forgive me <3
<Prose__> is there an alternative mirror to archive.ubuntu.com ?
<jaffarkelshac> no Fezzler, just restart
<soundray> farool: recent CPUs are protected against this kind of disaster though
<mac__> boot .10 live cd - resolution is 1600x1200 - and viewable - do that in 8.04 installer - get 1920x1200 (what i eventually want) but all diagonal lines across screen (and same after install)
<perham> any idea on how o remove the menu_bar's background?
<mac__> .10 -> 7.10
<tretle> hey, can anyone else tell me if they are experiencing screen tearing on 8.04?
<farool> Soundray: So it's just slowing down on its own?
<soundray> farool: if your laptop seems to work, it's all fine.
<Fezzler> jaffarkelshac: see you in a bit with the results
<jaffarkelshac> oh np p4-TwYsTeD i
<thruxton> tzd: i would create the folder, change the perms as root/sudo with the device unplugged and then try it again
<mac__> tretle, explain tearing -?
<saxsux> Jason[CP]: http://blogs.gnome.org/sragavan/2008/01/21/evolution-mapi-exchange-2007-preview/
<noel_> please need help. is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<soundray> farool: either that, or it will shut down entirely
<tretle> mac__ as in horizontal lines appearing on windows
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Sake_, well, Hardy's out not too long ago, and sometimes just too many people can send request for DL-ing something from archive.ubuntu.com. Just keep trying, or try l8r a bit. Nothing serious, just need to be patient. I was downloading once 400 BYTES for 20 minutes from archive. :o)
<perham> oh, god
<mac__> tretle, i got diagonal lines across screen and cursor all over place
<jaffarkelshac> p4-TwYsTeD, do you use xchat? do you receive pm, coz i cant ppl keep saying they sent them but they never arrive
<p4-TwYsTeD> amen
<h00k> mac__: it's when the screen doesn't appear as continious, you can see horizontal, diagonal lines
<mac__> well -exactly what i have then ;-)
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: i do not use xchat but i will look for you to help my friend:)
<mac__> tretle, what video card ?
<perham> they've always ignored me in high school, I'm used to it!!
<noel_> please need help. is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<jaffarkelshac> :) p4-TwYsTeD
<tretle> mac__ nvidia
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: i have a brother who has a problem i am trying to help him as well for his bluetooth
<Mudassar> I have removed gnash from ubuntu completely, now when I run youtube video it says that you have to install flash player, but when I start installing flash player it says that it is already installed
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: :D please hold
<mac__> tretle, darn - via unchrome
<jaffarkelshac> k
<guj4_n3b3sk4> Last time.
<guj4_n3b3sk4> New Ubuntu Official Book is only available for buying, can't DL? Thank You for answer.
<noel_> unop, are you there?
<soundray> Mudassar: restart your browser
<tretle> mac__ know of any fixes?
<noel_> please need help. is this an acpi problem? http://pastebin.com/m71cbb3fe   it is drivin me crazy!!!!!! any help?
<h00k> Mudassar: also in Firefox, check about:plugins
<heartsblood> How do you force sound to pipe through pulseaudio?
<perham>  I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<mac__> tretle, with nvidia - should be following one of the howto's off the ubuntu site..
<saxsux> h00k: He's already done that. Had Flash and Gnash installed.
<h00k> saxsux: okay :)
<mac__> tretle, trouble is - done work for my unichrome ..
<nick1> downloaded a new theme   how do i install it ?
<perham>  I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<mac__> !nvidia | tretle
<ubottu> tretle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sake_> I get "A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<Sake_> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine" when I try and run eclipse. What do I have to install to get the jre working?
<Mudassar> about:plugins doesn't show flash player
<perham>  I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<saxsux> nick1: Go System>Preferences>, Appearance and click the Install button :)
<RequinB4> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<soundray> Mudassar: restart your browser
<Filled-Void> Is there a way I can have a flash .exe file created on a dvd or cd open in Ubuntu?
<rabidweezle> exit
<Mudassar> I have restarted
<thruxton> noel_: im not sure what that is but try googling "can't emulate rawmode for keycode" maybe?
<tretle> mac__ if its fixed in the latest driver then why dont they update it in the hardy repos?
<twysted> jaffarkelshac, i will look now that i am using xchat my brother
<perham>  I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<twysted> :D
<Hellark> hi, i have a problem with hdd transfer speed..350MB file is copied to the same hdd(in different directory) for 1m40s..which is very slow..i'm on lenovo laptop, ubuntu 8.4, kernel 2.6.24-17-generic
<saxsux> Filled-Void: Try wine. :)
<balle__> is there a big problem with installing windows xp over a native ubuntu hardy machine? i have made the partition large enough and fat32. but will the GRUB be asking me what to boot?
<mac__> tretle, good question
<Filled-Void> saxsux, tried wine but it crashes out :(
<perham>  I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<noel_> thruxton, lol i i found something in google i was not here
<tretle> mac__ they hardly want broken graphics for an LTS release
<soundray> Mudassar: try this: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree'
<perham>  I used Linsta them before, and I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<mac__> tretle, quite
<saxsux> Filled-Void: Oh. Don't know then, sorry. :(
<nick1> saxus  its a txt type file
<tzd> thruxton: ok tried with creating the folder, changing owner with the ipod unplugged, i then plugged it in again but received the same error... although, I now tried accessing it from Amarok gui and it worked perfectly... I think my issue might have been a graphical issue perhaps? All my other mounted devs have a green dot next to them when they are mounted, my ipod icon didn't :/ Thanks for all your help and time in this matter!
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac:  ok i believe i might be able to help you bro :D
<Filled-Void> saxsux, Np thanks for help :)
<jaffarkelshac> excellent p4-TwYsTeD
<soundray> Mudassar: if there are errors, please put them on the pastebin and give us the URL
<Take0n> hellos guys I tried to download IUG but the link is not working I can't find the link to download IUG. Could anyone provide me with a working link or something pls?
<mac__> tretle, IMHO - 7.10 and 8.04 have both had, er -slightly "dodgy" graphics card detetcion and setup
<saxsux> nick1: Strange. Would you mind sticking it on paste.ubuntu.com, so I can have a look?
<mac__> tretle, had issues with both
<SWN> I was trying to manually install a program, and when I wrote the author about my compiling problems, he says I need "SDL development headers"--so not being a programmer, what library do I need to install to get them?
<Hellark> can anybody help me? hdparm, sdparm, what to use or...
<tretle> mac_ is this the type of screen tearing you are getting? http://img354.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotsw1.png
<jaffarkelshac> i am litterally on the edge of my seat p4-TwYsTeD so how do i fix this
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: please try prefrences>interface>channelswitcher> and click on open tab to when you recieve private message
<Zloogd> Hi, is there an easy way to extract audio from a DVD using the commandline?
<thruxton> tzd: hmm, well im sorry its not working perfectly but your on the right track at least!
<balle__> is it very hard to get a windows xp install working on top of an ubuntu hardy heron?
<perham> I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<thunderbolt> SWN: sdl-dev :)
<tzd> thruxton: actually, now when I've accessed my ipod from within Amarok I now see that green dot next to my ipod on my desktop... sorry, my bad :/
<thunderbolt> SWN: apt-cache search sdl should show up something like that.
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: hopefully that will work my brother :D
<perham>  I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<heartsblood> 7.10 was great but the nvidia-glx-new driver in 8.10 sucks elephant testicals
<mac__> tretle, with 7.10 on my laptop with nvidia, used the nvidia setting panel worked a treat
<RequinB4> SWL - also, a quick search with synaptic allows you to read the info pages about any packages you think looks like it
<mac__> tretle, seen the screenshot - no - mine is fairly big diaginal lines..
<soundray> SWN: I agree with thunderbolt, but do a 'apt-cache search libsdl dev' to shorten the list
<jaffarkelshac> it had already been ticked, p4-TwYsTeD send me a pm
<Ashfire908> werer would the "correct" place to put system shares (nfs, etc) be?
<gerardoj> Does anybody knows what could be the worst thing that can happen if my filesystem is SEVERE damaged?
<mac__> unless i set it at 800x600
<tretle> mac_ the lines on mine seem to keep on multiplying
<h00k> gerardoj: Worst thing - you lose all your info ... ?
<RequinB4> gerardoj - loss of data, a working operating system
<SWN> thunderbolt, soundray, RequinB4: Thanks! I will give it a try here.
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac:  did it go through :D
<mac__> tretle, got another OS to test the card on ?
<jaffarkelshac> sadly no p4-TwYsTeD
<balle__> is it very hard to get a windows xp install working on top of an ubuntu hardy heron?
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: i will look more my friend :D
<gerardoj> how about hardware? nothing bad will happen to the hardware like HD?
<RequinB4> balle_: It's a lot easier to have XP installed first
<tretle> mac__ never had any issues before 8.04 with this card
<mac__> tretle, fair enough..
<tretle> even the alphas worked properly, only the fianal 8.04 build is giving me the issue
<mac__> i was 1/2 suspecting card with that looking..
<laeg> to make a file read only do i change the permissions for owner, group and others to access files?
<laeg> !readonly
<ubottu> Factoid readonly not found
<jaffarkelshac> i use kopete as well, i might just use that instead p4-TwYsTeD
<mac__> but - probably not then
<soundray> balle_: how do you mean 'on top'? It's fairly easy to install as a guest in virtualbox or vmware server
<saxsux> balle__: Do you want to dual boot? Once you've installed XP, it will overwrite your boot sector, and you won't be able to boot Ubuntu. You'll need to reinstall GRUB, but I can't remember how...
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: ok maybe this will work
<RequinB4> gerardoj - a file system is a software construction.  There ARE a few things you can do to mess up your hardware, such as lowering the life of your hard drive by reading-writing to it constantly.
<con-man> im trying to rename xorg.conf with "sudo rename xorg.conf xorg.conf.old" but its not working is this not the right way?
<damntourists> ok so i have a small problem, nothing dire, but whenever my screen pops up to ask me for my password to change a system setting, say when i go to my Update Manager, the screen dims, but when i type the password in, the window still sits there, the background is still dim, but it accepted my password... so in order to get the window out of the way, and the screen bright again, i have to drag any window around as if i'm erasing th
<damntourists> e dimmed area with my current window... any thoughts?
<soundray> balle_: for dualbooting, there is a factoid:
<soundray> !dualboot | balle_
<ubottu> balle_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<thunderbolt> gerardoj: Since HD's have moving parts, they eventually wear out.
<Masashi> Should I burn the Ubuntu iso Image to a CD or DVD, or does it even matter?
<laeg> con-man: are you trying to restore the .old file?
<Seven_Six_Two> I just updated a toshiba satellite laptop to hardy, and for some reason I can't get the resolution to go any higher than 800x600. It starts in low graphics mode, and even when I choose the chipset or manually modify the xorg.conf, it keeps booting to 800x600 with the vesa driver
<h00k> balle_: also http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<balle__> saxsux: yes.. that is the working plan yea, and what about if i just boot from the live cd? can't i install GRUB again from there?
<con-man> laeg: restore xorg.conf.1, but yes
<RequinB4> damntourists - I haven't seen a fix for that bug yet, but i could be wrong
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: prefrences>chatting>Alerts and click "show private messages"
<p4-TwYsTeD> :D
<laeg> con-man: sudo cp oldfile newfile
<usser> con-man, sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: i hope that will be the solution my brother :D
<Tyczek> Seven_Six_Two, install ati drivers
<gerardoj> but basically it just happen at the software level right?
<dburnett77> hacks getting trivial these days, market structure seems to be joking out, with dweebs
<saxsux> balle__:I think so, yes. Have a look at the link h00k just sent you.
<laeg> to make a file read only do i change the permissions for owner, group and others to list files?
<balle__> saxsux: doing
<Masashi> Should I burn the Ubuntu .iso Image File to a CD or DVD?
<damntourists> RequinB4: so it's a known issue? i just remember dealing with stuff like that in windows 98 or something. it's just a little annoying, considering i like my desktop flawless and styled nicely
<Mudassar> Thanks alot my first problem is solved, Mozilla is not hanging in youtube now Thanks alot again
<usser> laeg, read only even for yourself?
<zvacet> balle__ : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<dburnett77> error glitches upon they doom! ha
<saxsux> Masashi: It ought to fit on a CD, so a DVD would be unnecessary.
<thunderbolt> Masashi: Which image did you get? if you got the one thats 700 MB, write to a CD, if it's bigger, write to a DVD :)
<laeg> usser: yes
<SWN> soundray, thunderbolt: It looks like libsdl1.2-dev is the main package which I all ready have installed. There is also more specialized packages, e.g. libsdl-console-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev, etc. How in the world can I figure out which ones I need? :)
<Masashi> Alright, thanks!
<RequinB4> damntourists - i agree.  I'd do a search on ubuntuforums.org if you want the latest progress
<usser> laeg, chmod a-r file
<soundray> Mudassar: did the reconfigure step fix it?
<laeg> usser: ty :)
<saxsux> Masashi: If you can't find a CD though, a DVD will still work.
<Mudassar> yes
<Seven_Six_Two> Tyczek: the drivers are there, and I did modprobe fglrx but it didn't make it better
<usser> laeg, oh no wait
<laeg> :O
<jaffarkelshac> already ticked, p4-TwYsTeD dont worry i will be using kopete
<thunderbolt> SWN: Well, you could try to make the package and see where it barfs, that's what I tend to do...
<Tyczek> Seven_Six_Two, sudo aticonfig --initial
<usser> laeg, lol was thinking something else
<Tyczek> ?
<Mudassar> soundray: thanks
<laeg> usser: i need to stop a game writing to a file when i play it
<damntourists> RequinB4: ok, sounds good. i'll do that later. thanks for your help, i thought it might be a simple glitch i could fix.
<gerardoj> cause I mistakenly ran e2fsck and then I restarted and I got something like 'e2fsck: found some errors on the filesystem'
<soundray> SWN: just install them all -- they aren't that big. Once you've compiled, you can remove them again.
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: ok no worries brother i love pidgen :D
<Seven_Six_Two> Tyczek: ok I'll try that, thanks
<nick1> saxus posted  10075
<Mudassar> now if some one can solve one more issue, then it will be very good.
<soundray> Mudassar: good to know, thanks
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: sorry i could not help i apologize :)
<usser> laeg, try chmod 555 file
<Tyczek> Seven_Six_Two, and restart Xy after this
<dburnett77> anyone trick out like this, with a ftp redirect at 53 double piped to 81; ie ftp:///53||81
<damntourists> p4-TwYsTeD: pidgen is pretty nice, i'm using it currently. isn't it the old "gaim" ?
<gerardoj> is it too bad? should I reinstall ubuntu again?
<jaffarkelshac> np, i preciate the help p4-TwYsTeD
<usser> laeg, yea that should work
<dburnett77> trapsee!
<jayrix> how do i switch user to root in ubuntu.. (not sudo, but root)
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: to be honest i do not know the history my friend :D
<soundray> gerardoj: do you have a live CD?
<h00k> !su | jayrix
<ubottu> jayrix: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<DellGuy> does anyone know if its possible to have a different desktop wallpaper for each workspace without special software?
<usser> jayrix, sudo -i
<h00k> jayrix: 'su'
<gerardoj> soundray: you mean if Im running it on a LiveCD?
<RequinB4> jayfix, use su
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: i have heard such things but i cannot confirm 100% my brother :D
<usser> h00k, su is turned off by default
<soundray> gerardoj: no, I mean, do you have one at hand?
<jayrix> i'll check that url out
<gerardoj> soundray: yep
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: i hope you can understand :D
<SWN> soundray: OK, that's probably the way to go. Thanks for the help. And thanks Thunderbolt. :)
<saxsux> nick1: Cheers. I'll see what I can do.
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: <3 ;)
<Lordveda> I need to ask about cpu frequency applet and gnome-brightness applet with a Fujitsu siemens notebook
<soundray> gerardoj: I suggest you boot from it, then run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda9' (replacing your device name of course). After that, it should boot normally from HD.
<RequinB4> !ask | Lordveda
<laeg> usser: bash: cdhmod: command not found
<ubottu> Lordveda: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<laeg> to make a file read only do i change the permissions for owner, group and others to list files?
<laeg> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<shinynew> hello I no longer have the wireless interface, only eth0 and lo I have just removed all the drivers and started clean but it still no tthere
<zvacet> laeg :chmod
<usser> laeg, chmod
<con-man> ok so I installed some virtual box stuff and now when I start my computer it always starts in low graphics mode.  I noticed it replaced my xorg.conf so I restored the proper one but this hasnt fixed the issue
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<laeg> usser: sorry, my bad ty
<damntourists> p4-TwYsTeD: yeah i understand. i heard there was some kind of lawsuit or something, so they renamed their program from gaim to pidgen... i could be wrong though
<laeg> zvacet: ty
<Mudassar> can somebody guide me how can I increase the volume of headphones in ubuntu ? It works fine in windows
<Lordveda> In Fedora Linux, If you right-click on the gnome-cpu-frequency applet It yields a context menu that enables you to choose from on-demand/performance
<shinynew> no one?
<con-man> anyone have ideas?
<shinynew> god damnit I hate popular channels
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: i do not know the legalitys my brother for i am under another law i hope you can understand :D
<Lordveda> This is absent in the same applet in Ubuntu, y is that?
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: but thank you for the information i appriciate it
<con-man> this is very frustrating
<p4-TwYsTeD> damntourists: bless you :D
<soundray> Mudassar: double click the volume icon in the panel to open the mixer. There should be a slider that controls the headphone volume.
<prashant____> hello :)
<nxusr> Being that AES is the U.S. standard, can it be trusted?
<Lordveda> Second: What is the module that enables the gnome-brightness applet to work out on a Fujitsu Siemens Li 1705?
<luser_> depends which AES :D
<con-man> anyone?
<ipei> Hi guys. I have a problem, I think ^^. When I power off or restarting Ubuntu I get stuck on the "splash" screen. (You kno wthe one when you shuting off the OS...) Please help me, or tell me if it's wrong ^
<Lordveda> I tried to search on google
<laeg> ipei: are you in 7.04?
<prashant____> I am not able to run Desktop Cube when i try to switch Workspace more than 2 then it logs out with a black screen  ....
<soundray> ipei: which version of Ubuntu?
<ipei> laeg, No, I'm on 8.04
<laeg> ipei: it's a bug, you just have to upgrade...
<zvacet> con-man :what are you need
<Mudassar> there is only one slider (named PCM)
<ek247> what do anyone think about xandros
<laeg> ipei: oh it doesn't happen to me in 8.04
<Lordveda> could launchpad include useful information?
<laeg> ipei: are you on the live cd?
<Mudassar> volume for headphones is so low
<con-man> zvacet: ok so I installed some virtual box stuff and now when I start my computer it always starts in low graphics mode.  I noticed it replaced my xorg.conf so I restored the proper one but this hasnt fixed the issue
<prashant____> (correction)I am not able to run Desktop Cube when i try to switch Workspace with WS more than 2 then it logs out with a black screen  ....
<usser> con-man, what exactly did u install?
<luser_> Mudassar: there is no master volume?
<SWN> Is there anyone here using ndiswrapper and is able to change their MTU? e.g. sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492
<ipei> laeg, Nope. It occured after a while. Not sure after what... But its not the splash when I start the OS, so you know...
<usser> con-man, can u list the packages
<soundray> Mudassar: do you get extra sliders when you run alsamixer in a terminal?
<con-man> usser: sec
<Mudassar> let me see
<zvacet> con-man : how did you restored it
<usser> con-man, if u dont run ubuntu inside virtualbox then u dont need guest-modules
<con-man> usser: virtualbox ose modules
<ek247>  what does any one think about xandros
<perham>  I can't get rid of the menu_bar background now, what should I do?
<laeg> ipei: i used to get it on 7.04 whenever i shut down, sorry i don't know anymore about it
<Surlent777> anyone have any idea if I should have hddtemp run as a daemon?
<fiyawerx> for the record, I dont think virtualbox ose does usb passthrough
<luser_> Mudassar: this might be a silly suggestion, but make sure your headphones are plugged into the speaker output, not the line output, on your sound card
<ipei> laeg, Is it mayor. Or can I live with it? I just installed Linux so I'm kinda new ^
 * fiyawerx went with the binaries from virtualbox 
<soundray> ek247: this question is offtopic here. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ompaul> ek247, this is not #xandros so I guess you are offtopic
<con-man> zvacet: I renamed xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old, and then added the correct one in
<GrimReaper> ok
<p4-TwYsTeD> hello our friend rob isnt able to pair his bluetooth headset for his birthday today  scanning... inquiry failed: Connection timed out  " is occuring :D
<dampit07_> why does it take so long do download ubuntu...i mean come on....i have 10Mb internet with nothing else running on it...ugh
<Mudassar> when i write alsamixer following sliders come in the terminal: <Master> <PCM> <MIC> <Caller ID> <off hook>
<usser> dampit07_, site is always overloaded use torrents
<Mudassar> it is working fine in windows
<ek247>  i need help with loading music player in webpage
<ompaul> dampit07_, pick a better mirror - try the heanet one they have bandwidth on a _huge_ scale
<zvacet> con-man : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Surlent777> does anyone have any idea if I should have hddtemp run as a daemon at startup?
<saxsux> nick1: Sorry for the delay. have you tried copying it to your ~/.themes directory?
<soundray> Mudassar: see if any sliders affect the headphones volume. You will see more sliders if you hit the right arrow key.
<jaffarkelshac> p4-TwYsTeD: i decided to try out pidgin, not bad
<ek247>  do you know how to get rid of grey box
<usser> con-man, stricktly speaking u only need two virtualbox packages virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-generic
<dampit07_> usser: where would i go to get the 8.04 torrent on the ubuntu website
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac:  no worries brother :D
<saxsux> nick1: Also, if you type my name in your posts, it's easier for me to spot.
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: i love your life.. peace be with you :)
<mikearr_> blast no mythbuntu channel?
<soundray> mikearr_: just try here
<jaffarkelshac> my life? lol and onto you as well p4-TwYsTeD
<Masashi> I'm installing Ubuntu, and it's currently been siiting at the Ubuntu loading screen for about 5 minutes, is this normal?
<p4-TwYsTeD> jaffarkelshac: thank you very much i appriciaite it :)
<saxsux> dampit07_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<dampit07_> ompaul: what is heanet under
<Mudassar> <PCM and <MIC> are at full level and others are seem to be disabled.
<jaffarkelshac>  does anyone know how to automount samba share files
<usser> dampit07_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<nicoolas25> quit
<laeg> heanet is run by the irish government i think
<SitUbuntuSit> !ubuntu-mythtv | mikearr
<ubottu> Factoid ubuntu-mythtv not found
<laeg> ompaul: are you irish?
<ek247>  need help to see and here music player/ we have ubuntu 8.04
<Sgeo> How do I make sure I get the source code for 2.6.20.15 and not 2.6.20.16?
<ompaul> dampit07_, ireland
<SitUbuntuSit> mikearr, join #ubuntu-mythtv
<mikearr_> i just install mythbuntu and trying to use my 1080p tv with a geforceTI4600
<ompaul> laeg, so I was told
<Mudassar> it seems that MIC is so much sensitive, it catch very minute voices but volume in the headphones is so low
<soundray> Mudassar: I don't know what to suggest -- have a look at the help pages please -- see factoid:
<mikearr_> mythbuntu8.0.4
<p4-TwYsTeD> funkycat90210: how is the weather in sb :D
<soundray> !sound | Mudassar
<ubottu> Mudassar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ek247> very much a newbie!!!
<mikearr_> all i can get is garbled output to it though
<luser_> Masashi: you might want to try the alternate install CD, that worked on computer that hanged at the loading screen on install
<zvacet> ek247 : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nick1> saxsux: did you see the post ?
<mikearr_> and 640x480 res
<luser_> *that worked on one computer
<ompaul> laeg, it is the higher education authority network - the one for unis - biggest ISP in the country in terms of bandwidth
<laeg> ya i know i'm irish
<laeg> :)
<ek247> restricted is  unavailable
<Surlent777> does anyone have any idea if I should have hddtemp run as a daemon at startup?
<nick1> saxsux: its a config type file
<mikearr_> i booted into ubuntu and edited the xorg.conf to do 1920x10, but this box doesn't like it :/
<ek247> zvacet
<DellGuy> is anyone familiar with virtualbox here?
<Mudassar> ALSA Mixer is already selected
<mikearr_> if i kill X and gdm, i get nothing
<Mudassar> but still volume is not increasing
<gerardoj> soundray: I did a 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda3' and I got '/dev/sda3: clean 116815/7192576 files....'
<zvacet> ek247 ?
<ek247> yes
<gerardoj> soundray: is that cool?
<con-man> I dont get it
<con-man> zvacet: didntw ork
<mikearr_> so not sure how i can get this isplay working
<dampit07_> alright, i got it running as a torrent, should be done soon, before it was only 29 percent done after running for 2 hours with another 3 hours to go
<sc006> Dellguy: i have some
<soundray> gerardoj: yes, but I don't think you've fixed the problem. Was the failure on a different filesystem, perhaps?
<saxsux> nick1: Yes, I did. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438 says that you should copy them to ~/.themes/
<DellGuy> sc006, can you tell me what this means ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10078/
<mikearr_> i choose the nvidia driver
<mouser25> Im looking at setting up an imap mail server to keep e-mails on ther server, Is there a way to do the same thing with personal address books in outlook & thunderbird?
<mikearr_> oh, no net access currently either unfirtuneatley
<saxsux> nick1: I'm not theme expert unfortunately - it's all I can suggest.
<Surlent777> does anyone have any idea if I should have hddtemp run as a daemon at startup?
<zvacet> ek247 for w32 codecs see   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<con-man> zvacet: any way I can check to see if it is using the restricted driver anymore? where can I change that
<sc006> Dellguy: did you reboot after installing it
<alado2> why oh why cant i install bin files, this is what i do in the terminal:  "chmod a+x real.bin" and then simply "real.bin" (sudo deosn't work either)
<zvacet> con-man : sorry I don´t know
<DellGuy> sc006, no, was i supposed to ?
<ek247> ok I'll click link
<mikearr_> the mythbuntu livecd doesn't recognize anything properly as well
<con-man> anyone else?
<gerardoj> soundray: so far I remeber I did mistakenly the e2fsck on the /dev/sda3, so I think thats the one it should had the problems
<nick1> saxsux: ok thanks
<Uberdummy> Warning. WALL OF TEXT. hello. installed gutsy on friday. had it all setup. been ignoring the "208 updates" bubble and only updating and installing things i needed as i went. about an hour ago i decided what the hell. it wants to update, i'll let it update. reboot and here i am. my dual-screen is gone, acts like my nvidia driver doesn't exist. and i can't run sudo apt-get commands. every attempt ends with dpkg was interrupted
<dotx> hello
<mikearr_> alado2: try ./foo.bin
<usser> alado2, ubuntu doesnt include current directory in PATH so u have to prepend with ./
<con-man> can someone help me switch to the restricted driver I dont think its in use
<sebsebseb> Uberdummy: Gutsy i the old version
<sc006> Dellguy: might work im looking it up
<soundray> gerardoj: okay, let's see what happens when you reboot from HD
<DellGuy> sc006, can we PM ?
<luser_> ek247: you might want to try installing VLC, i think it plays pretty much everything
<ShaneN> Hello. I just installed OpenOffice (from the setup binary, not from apt-get) and it seems as if it broke font references as ghostscript (gs) on the command line now says it cannot find a font that it was able to before installing OO. How can I fix this?
<asdrubal> how do I change the name of the storage devices on my desktop in 8.04? Btw, Hi everyone!!
<alado2> mikearr:  usser: you are my heroes!
<sc006> on here
<usser> alado2, :P
<_derspankster> luser_, If I could only get VLC to play files off my server
<zvacet> ek247 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29%7C%28formats%29
<sc006> Dellguy: are using ose version
<asdrubal> How do I change the name of the storage devices on my desktop in 8.04?
<luser_> _derspankster: what format are you trying to play?
<qwerty> anybody interested in starting a programming team with me
<asdrubal> they all say "XX.X GB Media"
<_derspankster> luser_, mp3, avi, and mpeg
<DellGuy> sc006, yes
<asdrubal> helpz0r me
<Surlent777> does anyone have any idea if I should have hddtemp run as a daemon at startup? Any reason why or why not?
<dotx> I try to install on ubuntu gitsy the libasound-dev package but any header is installed, is there a bug ?
<Ashfire908> is there a way to disable but not delete a iptables rule?
<zvacet> _derspankster : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29%7C%28formats%29
<con-man> can someone help me switch to the nvidia restricted driver
<h00k> !nvidia | con-man
<ubottu> con-man: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<con-man> anyone else?
<luser_> _derspankster: how come it won't play them? i have had pretty good luck no matter what codec they use
<saxsux> Hi everyone. Because ndiswrapper doesn't work properly in Hardy (bug #194714 in launchpad), I want to downgrade to the 2.6.22 kernel. Is there a relatively foolproof way to do this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194714 in ndiswrapper "[Hardy] ndiswrapper does not function with 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194714
<saxsux> ubottu: Thanks!
<_derspankster> zvacet, I can play movies and music with movie player off my server but nothing else works
<adilson> please someone help ubuntu has gone cappot, when i log in i dont get anything just a grey screen, no menu, no apps nothing, right click dont function just a grey empty screen no gnome. right now i logged as terminal failsafe. Please help fixing this problem, I dont want to do clean install?
<con-man> that manual is useless for 8.04
<ek247> w32codecs  20071007-0medibuntu0.7.04.1
<con-man> where can I manage restricted drivers in 8.04?
<_derspankster> luser_, I can play anything locally with VLC but not off the server
<tmapj> can anyone show me how to add blocklists to deluge?
<ek247> I found it but it is all text
<luser_> _derspankster: oh that is because it is off an SMB or NFS server or something? you might want to mount the directory using SMBFS or some other tool, then any program can access the files
<Masashi> I've currently been sitting at a pink screen with a white bar at the top for about 10 minutes, before this I got a error about the GNOME theme.
<p4-TwYsTeD> bless you all
<con-man> anyone?
<qwerty> l
<tmapj> can anyone show me how you add blocklists to deluge?
<p4-TwYsTeD> thank you any ways i appriciate this channel
<p4-TwYsTeD> <3
<gerardoj> soundray: alrighty I think everything seem to be working fine
<p4-TwYsTeD> peace be with you all
<jrvela> hi, anybody familiar with midentd?
<soundray> !yay | gerardoj
<ubottu> gerardoj: Glad you made it! :-)
<h00k> con-man: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<RequinB4> saxsux - um, use the ndiswrapper from the gutsy cd
<asdrubal> How do I change the name of the storage devices on my desktop in 8.04? they all say "XX.X GB Media"
<_derspankster> luser_, I can mount the volumes
<tmapj> can anyone show me how you add blocklists to deluge?
<adilson> please someone help ubuntu has gone cappot, when i log in i dont get anything just a grey screen, no menu, no apps nothing, right click dont function just a grey empty screen no gnome. right now i logged as terminal failsafe. Please help fixing this problem, I dont want to do clean install?
<gerardoj> soundray: thanks
<qwerty> hi
<con-man> h00k: list is empty
<gerardoj> soundray: appreciate it
<qwerty> hi
<gerardoj> Thanks everyone
<tmapj> can anyone show me how you add blocklists to deluge?
<luser_> _derspankster: what kind of server are you using?
<Anja7> is anyone available for help?
<SitUbuntuSit> con-man,  you mean hardware drivers in system > administration?
<christos> gia to kubuntu ena mail klien
<saxsux> RequinB4: I've tried the packages from both Gutsy and Feisty, and neither work. I think downgrading the kernel (or waiting for a fix) will be the only way to sort it.
<con-man> SitUbuntuSit: aye
<RequinB4> Anja7 - just ask, if anyone knows they will answer :)
<JohnPhys> Does anyone notice a slight delay in window activation when using "Select windows when the mouse moves over them" in hardy?
<soundray> adilson: have you got other users on the system? Does it work when you log into their accounts?
<Anja7> OK - I just installed 8.04
<zvacet> Anja7 : ask and we will see
<_derspankster> luser_, ubuntu hardy
<Anja7> It has the sound-icon on - unmuted
<tmapj> can anyone show me how you add blocklists to deluge?
<Anja7> but no sound
<RequinB4> Anja7 - in one line, so the channel doesn't get flooded :)
<SitUbuntuSit> con-man, what seems to be your problem?
<Anja7> oooh right -
<soundray> !sound | Anja7
<ubottu> Anja7: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Masashi> Does Ubuntu usually take a really long time to boot for the first time?
<mDemocritus> like how long masashi?
<Jason[CP]> I removed the gdm logon with update-rc.d -f gdm remove.  How do I add it back?
<luser_> _derspankster: no i mean what is the server where the files reside? are you connecting over windows share (SMB/CIFS), FTP, SSH, do you know?
<asdrubal> How do I change the name of the storage devices on my desktop in 8.04? they all say "XX.X GB Media"
<con-man> SitUbuntuSit: after installing some virtual box stuff ubuntu only loads in low graphics mode now
<adilson> soundray: nope im the only user and it just happaned on this boot which is no different from other boots
<_derspankster> luser_, samba
<Anja7> Thanks ubottu - will check those and check back if i can't get it!
<tmapj> can anyone show me how you add blocklists to deluge?
<randomoutburst> whats the best hard drive recovery program, for linux or as a live cd?
<con-man> SitUbuntuSit: Ive replaced the Xorg.conf with the one that was before the problem but this did not fix the issue
<RequinB4> saxsux - everyone seems to be saying to completely remove ndiswrapper from your system, put in the gusty CD, turn off your internet connection, and 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper'
<SitUbuntuSit> is the driver still enabled in hardware drivers?
<laeg> is there a shortcut to open a terminal window that will be in the same dir you have open in nautilus?
<RequinB4> saxsux- actually, i'm pretty sure that isn't the package name, but you get my point
<con-man> SitUbuntuSit: its not listed there
<christos> thelo ena kalo mail client gia to kubuntu 8.04
<mikearr_> randomoutburst: try testdisk
<randomoutburst> ok thanks
<soundray> adilson: perhaps try creating a new user named test in failsafe mode: 'sudo adduser test'. Then log in as that.
<Uberdummy> ok, let me shorten up my problem this time. I installed Gutsy Friday (Before you say it, this problem is also keeping me from upgrading to hardy). To cut a long story short after letting gutsy update itself today, it's ignoring my nvidia driver and running any sudo apt-get commands get and error saying to run sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix the problem. wellt hat command also results in errors.
<jrvela> i need some help setting up midentd, i installed it but the deamon needs to be started manually. Which way should I go xinetd or init.d?
<Surlent777> unop: Are you still here?
<soundray> Uberdummy: please put the errors from dpkg --configure -a  on a pastebin and give us the URL
<adilson> soundray: what if the same happens i litteraly have nothing showing on screen just a mouse cursor and a blank grey screen :(
<soundray> !pastebin | Uberdummy
<ubottu> Uberdummy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zvacet> christos : you can allways use Opera it has e-mail cliet built in
<unop> Surlent777, aye
<saxsux> RequinB4: I'd completely removed the ndiswrapper packages using Synaptic, installed the older packages, rebooted, and it didn't make a difference. :(
<soundray> adilson: have you tried?
<SitUbuntuSit> I'm trying to look somethings up con-man, but i have ati and am not too familiar. you might want to see if there is a virtual box channel too.
<Surlent777> unop, it finally finished doing it's 3 hours worth of downloading, and now I have a few new problems
<unop> Surlent777, what's up?
<christos> ok thenks
<BIGSk8s> please help me....how can install my wi-fi card on ubuntu
<unop> Surlent777, that's a start, isn't it? :)
<Fezzler> My login screen resolution is way off.  I've edited xorg.conf and set to 1024 768 but it still sets to 800x600 or larger????  Do the login themes have config files that supercede the xorg.conf file?
<con-man> SitUbuntuSit: I removed the virtualbox stuff
<adilson> soundray: nope cause i'll have to log out of here since failsafe terminal doesnt allow more than two instances
<zvacet> christos :np
<saxsux> tmapj: Your question might be answered in http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/
<Uberdummy> here we go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089/
<con-man> its like Ubuntu is ignoring my xorg.conf
<tmapj> saxsuxs thanks
<luser_> _derspankster: try installing pyNeighborhood, it will let you mount the network shares into the filesystem, so instead of "smb://server/sharename" the files will appear at something like "/home/user/mnt/sharename" and they will be accessible to any programs like VLC
<Masashi> Is Ubuntu usually slow when run from a CD for the first time??
<adilson> soundray: can you recommend a way to fix problem while in irssi
<Fezzler> I'm also not convinced my nvidia install, which worked great in Gutsy, survived the Hardy upgrade.
<RequinB4> Masashi: Yes, Running off the CD will be a lot slower
<mDemocritus> Masashi: like how slow?
<saxsux> Masashi: It will be slower than runnung from your hard drive, but shouldn't be too slow.
<SitUbuntuSit> I'm not too familiar... maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg or something
<saxsux> *running
<RequinB4> Masashi: And doubly slow if you have a poor drive
<SitUbuntuSit> maybe the driver
<christos> to kubuntu 8.04 poy exo mporo na to exo kai sta ellinika?
<Masashi> The CD drive is roaring and it takes forever to move the mouse.
<Masashi> Yeah, this laptop is old.
<HSNews> how to popup GRUB LIST if 'timeout' set to zero?
<_derspankster> luser_, OK, I'll look into it. Unsure why movie player can play them though
<adilson> please someone help ubuntu has gone cappot, when i log in i dont get anything just a grey screen, no menu, no apps nothing, right click dont function just a grey empty screen no gnome. right now i logged as terminal failsafe. Please help fixing this problem, I dont want to do clean install?
<unop> Surlent777, so, what problems are you facing?
<HSNews> and default system set to Windows? (
<con-man> ugh my ubuntu is crippled and this sucks
<Surlent777> unop: Yeah, it's a start, but I was hoping to finish it; here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10091/
<soundray> adilson: if it happens again with a new user, then the problem is system-wide -- I would then recommend a reinstall. If it doesn't then the problem is in the config of your original user, and you will be able to fix it by resetting the config (rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*'
<saxsux> RequinB4: Any suggestions for installing the older kernel, or should I not bother and just wait for a fix?
<HSNews> without LiveCD
<zvacet> christos : Can you say it in English I´m noz to good in greeki
<saxsux> adilson: Have you tried Failsafe GNOME?
<Lincooled> hello everybody
<soundray> saxsux: adilson is in failsafe
<RequinB4> saxsux - depends on how fast you need internet.  I couldn't tell you have to install the older kernel, sorry
<saxsux> soundray: Whoops! Sorry :(
<adilson> soundray: will try sudo adduser test
<con-man> omg
<con-man> this is retarded
<mDemocritus> Masashi: since it has to extract everything, it's gonna take a while, if you're on old hardware, it might be worth it to install with the alternate cd
<soundray> adilson: and, no, there is no way to tell whether it has worked without logging out and quitting irssi
<adilson> saxsux: yup it dont work same result only failsafe terminal works which gives irssi
<Surlent777> unop: I ran that last command because Update Manager told me to
<con-man> I have the restricted driver installed but its not on the list
<con-man> wtf
<blahblahx> is aptitude full-upgrade the equivalent to apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man Please avoid the commentary and ask your question.. wtf is NOT acceptable in channel
<unop> Surlent777, well, that doesn't like anything major .. but try this .. sudo mv -v /usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop{,.bkp}
<zvacet> blahblahx :yes but you can check in man aptitude
<saxsux> adilson: listen to soundray. He seems cleverer than me. :P
<con-man> Jack_Sparrow: question has been asked already
<unop> Surlent777, and then attempt that again
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man again, please drop the commentary and rude shorthand
<Surlent777> unop: alright, one moment
<adilson> soundray: brb
<saxsux> RequinB4: No worries. Thanks for trying. :)
<soundray> saxsux: it's just that I'm in this conversation from when he first asked
<con-man> Jack_Sparrow: heard you the first time, I will, I promise
<con-man> Jack_Sparrow: just a little frustrated
<luser_> _derspankster: Movie Player is able to use the system smb:// mount but i have found that only some programs to do this. pyNeighborhood uses SMBFS to make the share appear like a regular file, so then it should work no matter what program you are using
<Surlent777> unop: That first command made Kicker restart itself. Is that bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> con-man understood..
<unop> Surlent777, probably not, it might have been intended
<Fezzler> Jack_Sparrow: Do the login themes have a config file that supercede resolutions in xorg.conf?  My login screen resolution is incorrect after upgrade to Hardy.
<Lincooled> i would like to know if it possible to optimize server X
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to open a 7z file?
<gatekeeper> anyone have experience in the broadcom wireless issue for 8.04?
<JohnPhys> tmapj: install 7zip
<tmapj> thanks
<unop> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip: 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.57~dfsg.1-1 (hardy), package size 309 kB, installed size 920 kB
<unop> tmapj, ^^
<darklingduck> Hello, I need some assistance.  I was trying to install K3B and my laptop locked up, basically nothing worked.  Had to force reboot it.  When I tried to reinstall it it failed.  How do I fix it?
<saxsux> Ndiswrapper doesn't work with the 2.6.24 kernel in Hardy, and I want to downgrade to the 2.6.22 kernel to make it work. Can anybody suggest how I can do this?
<surautomatism> I'm having trouble updating from 7.04 to 7.10, and I need to do that to update to 8.04.
<con-man> how do I tell what video driver is in use?
<Anja7> OK on that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting when  it says to type "find /lib/modules/'uname -r' | grep snd" - is that literal?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fezzler I have none of my notes here on that.. I assume the res could be set in the gdm theme
<Surlent777> unop: No luck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10094/
<soundray> saxsux: have you tried the native driver with hardy?
<surautomatism> My error message
<surautomatism> "Error during update
<surautomatism> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry."
<unop> Anja7, without the sorrounding double quotes
<JohnPhys> Anja7: yes, but without the quotes.
<Stevethepirate> Yo, my compiz-fusion no longer works and my video is slightly buggy.. was working fine on gutsy.. [have a nvidia 8600gt, and am using nv drivers]
<mDemocritus> surautomatism: i would back everything up and do a fresh install of hardy
<JohnPhys> surautomatism:  seems like it's a network issue with the server, how long have youbeen trying to upgrade?
<Surlent777> I'm scared now; that's my video card
<saxsux> soundray: There is no native driver for my chipset. It's ndiswrapper or nothing, unfortunately.
<unop> Surlent777, doesn't look like the command worked .. try this again.   sudo mv -v /usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop{,.bkp}
<soundray> Anja7: the ' ticks are backticks. It's better to do "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep snd"
<ianliu_88> Does Ubuntu should work "out of the box" with Windows Network?
<con-man> how do I tell what video driver is in use?
<Anja7> ok that's what i typed - i just wanted to make sure
<Anja7> thanks
<surautomatism> just a few times today
<soundray> saxsux: too bad. What chipset is it?
<surautomatism> so i should assume it's their server and not my network then?
<luser_> ianliu_88: yeah it does, at least i have had no problems
<JohnPhys> surautomatism:  Yeah, I'd give it a while and see what happens.
<Surlent777> unop: Tells me cannot stat, and that the directory doesn't exist
<test_> soundray: yeah you were right adduser test works but my account doesnt, what can i do?
<godlygeek> darklingduck: so, is the package currently considered installed or not?
<Uberdummy> need help solving this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089/
<gatekeeper> anyone have a broadcom wireless card?
<Stevethepirate> Yo, my compiz-fusion no longer works and my video is slightly buggy.. was working fine on gutsy.. [have a nvidia 8600gt, and am using nv drivers] <-- any helps???
<amirman84> does anybody here get an error when they hibernate about pat entry 2?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: i do
<gatekeeper> howd you get it set up?
<unop> Surlent777, hmm, ok, well, force that package to install then.   sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb
<con-man> how do I tell what video driver is in use?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: mine's a broadcom wireless mini WLAN
<saxsux> soundray: It's a 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<darklingduck> godlygeek:  Not installed.
<JohnPhys> Stevethepirate: do you mean nvidia drivers?  I don't think nv drivers work with compiz
<surautomatism> Here's the rest of the message if that helps:
<surautomatism> ch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not connect to www.getautomatix.com:80 (64.69.36.51). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<surautomatism> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not connect to www.getautomatix.com:80 (64.69.36.51). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<surautomatism> Failed to fetch http://packages.dfreer.org/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot1> surautomatism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soundray> test_: reset your gnome configuration. I hope you haven't put too much work into it. Log into failsafe again and 'rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf ~/.metacity'
<godlygeek> darklingduck: and what happens when you try to install it?
<Stevethepirate> JohnPhys: They worked perfectly in gutsy...
<ianliu_88> luser_: Mine doesn't works... If I go Places > Network, Ubuntu shows my "HOME" network, but when I enter it, it doesnt show nothing
<con-man> !pastebin | surautomatism
<ubottu> surautomatism: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gatekeeper> amirman84, did you have to go through all the b43-fwcutter to get it goin?
<test_> soundray: I should type all that in one line right?
<Stevethepirate> JohnPhys: Even my video was rendered lank fast.. like, i'm getting slight video lag now in hardy..
<Surlent777> unop: OK, Kicker restarted again, but it didn't give me any error messages
<soundray> test_: yes, you can
<amirman84> gatekeeper: all i did was go to system>administartion>software sources and enable 3rd party packages as well as proposed and backports, then it asks you to update something, say yes, then it finds the driver automatically
<Surlent777> unop: Time to try that other command...
<Anja7> ok i did what it told me to do, the *sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-'uname -r', and it says "couldn't find any package whose name or description matched" ?
<soundray> Anja7: those ' are really `
<luser_> ianliu_88: use Places -> Connect to Server
<Surlent777> unop: OK, so far so good, now for Update Manager
<amirman84> gatekeepr: i thought i had to deal with all that crap and i didn't at all
<soundray> Anja7: the ' ticks are backticks. It's better to do "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep snd"
<con-man> is there anyone here who could help me get my nvidia driver working again?
<Anja7> oh
<luser_> ianliu_88: do you know the IP address of the server?
<JohnPhys> Stevethepirate:  are you using the "nv" driver, or the "nvidia" driver?
<Anja7> ok thanks soundray will try that
<test_> soundray: is the star supposed to be there or you just added that by mistake?
<unop> Surlent777, try and not use update manager for now as it's hard to troubleshoot if it fails .. use apt-get/aptitude instead
<Stevethepirate> JohnPhys: nv
<sc006> con-man; how do you mean
<soundray> test_: I never make misteaks
 * Paulie_ 123
<soundray> oops :)
<darklingduck> godlygeek:  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<saxsux> con-man: Probably not, but I can try! What made it stop working?
<darklingduck> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Surlent777> unop: ...crap. Um. I opened up UM again and it says again the partial upgrade crap
<JohnPhys> Stevethepirate:  I think that's your issue then, without nvidia drivers there's def. some lag, and compiz will not work.
<soundray> test_: it's intentional.
<con-man> sc006: I have the restricted driver downloaded but its not in the hardware drivers list.  ubuntu is running in low graphics mode as a result
<Stevethepirate> Let me try something...
<test_> soundray: lol is all i have to say :D
<Stevethepirate> JohnPhys: It says its on [in prop. drivers.] let me try something potentially stupid...
<Stevethepirate> brb
<unop> Surlent777, right, do this.   sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude upgrade  # and lets see what you get there.
<Anja7> soundray- what is that supposed to do?  It gave me this big long list
<MoneyBagz> http://www.gangstergreed.com?ref=64853
<sc006> downloaded from nvidia or apt-get
<MoneyBagz> http://www.gangstergreed.com?ref=64853
<MoneyBagz> http://www.gangstergreed.com?ref=64853
<FloodBot1> MoneyBagz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MoneyBagz> http://www.gangstergreed.com?ref=64853
<MoneyBagz> http://www.gangstergreed.com?ref=64853
<MoneyBagz> sorry
<amirman84> gatekeeper: did you do it?
<mDemocritus> !spam | MoneyBagz
<test_> soundray: going to do that now in failsafe afterwards help me compeletly remove test user if things work
<ubottu> MoneyBagz: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Surlent777> unop: Does that include the spaces and the #?
<soundray> Anja7: it lists all sound-related modules available on your system for your kernel.
<luser_> ianliu_88: if you don't know how to find its IP address, you could try using pyNeighborhood it should let you enter the server name and it will find the IP (and add the server)
<con-man> sc006: any ideas?
<saxsux> darklingduck: have you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<test_> soundray: brb
<godlygeek> darklingduck: and what happens when you run that/
<sc006> con-man: from the nvidai web page or through ubuntu
<unop> Surlent777, well, no, but it wouldnt harm the command if you included them
<con-man> sc006: ubuntu
<Anja7> um ok now what do i do?  sorry ya gotta hold my hand, i am very new to ubuntu
<unop> Surlent777, a # marks the beginning of  a comment,  which is why i placed the # there
<Surlent777> ah, right
<soundray> Anja7: you were following a guide, weren't you?
<Anja7> yes
<soundray> Anja7: just continue
<safrikan> I need advice on a minimal, super-sleek xubuntu install on a sumicom
<Anja7> oh
<Anja7> ha, ok
<sc006> con-man: on your men got admin>hardware devices
<surautomatism> I can't update versions.
<amirman84> gatekeeper: how's it going?/
<surautomatism> This is the rest of the error code:
<sc006> con-man: on your menu got admin>hardware devices
<surautomatism> ch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/Release.gpg Could not connect to www.getautomatix.com:80 (64.69.36.51). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<surautomatism> Failed to fetch http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2 Could not connect to www.getautomatix.com:80 (64.69.36.51). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<FloodBot1> surautomatism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<con-man> sc006: yes, that window has nothing in it
<jadams_> Can someone help me figure out how to run two x sessions, one for each monitor?  I'm running linuxmce on my media center and it's really only meant to be used with a single monitor
<con-man> !pastebin | surautomatism
<ubottu> surautomatism: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darklingduck> saxsux:  Says I need SU to do it but when I type in the password it says that it is not valid.  I only have one ID on this install and that is su.
<soundray> !automatix | surautomatism
<ubottu> surautomatism: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Anja7> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r`
<Anja7> *blush* sorry
<NW2190> Hi, when Ubuntu installs GRUB it auto-detects other operating systems on the machine and writes them into the menu.lst. Is there a way to get ubuntu to 'auto-detect' other distros and write them to the menu.lst after installation?
<soundray> Anja7: :)
<JohnPhys> surautomatism: Do not flood the channel, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Surlent777> unop: still talks about a partial upgrade, and the readout mentions held back packages
<luser_> darklingduck: using "sudo" instead
<zvacet> surautomatism :remove all third party repos from your source list before upgrade
<con-man> sc006: if can you missed it because of the flood, the list is empty nothing in it
<Surlent777> unop: and this line popped up in it all: W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
<unop> Surlent777, well, let's see that anyway
<snake_> hello. can anyone tell me how to change my localhost directory from /var/www to /home folder
<sc006> con-man: ok im thinking
<luser_> snake_: do you mean for apache?
<Uberdummy> ok, i think at this point i'm just gonna have to install ubuntu over itself, but am unsure if it will fix the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089/
<soot> Anybody know if it is possible to get snownews, liferea (or other) to output a filtered RSS feed?
<unop> snake_, edit the documentroot directive in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default
<ferfactor> hi i want to activate usb dispositive in mi virtual box but i don't know how!!!!! some one can help me please
<Surlent777> unop: See what?
<amirman84> saxsux: sax does not sux
<unop> Surlent777, the output you have there, put it in a pastebin
<snake_> unop: going to check now
<mDemocritus> snake_: that's potentially a big risk, and it might not work the way you want it to... be weary of that change
<sc006> con-man: synaptic say the nvidia driver is installed
<soundray> Uberdummy: why didn't you follow my suggestion?
<saxsux> amirman84: You're a comedic genius.
<ipei> Hi gain guys! ^^ Can someone tell me why Ubuntu fail on row 10 in my fstab fil? Please http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10100/
<ipei> again*
<Uberdummy> i didn't see it. i'll scroll up and try to find it.
<con-man> sc006: its the "NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver"
<luser_> snake_: you might want to make a link from one directory to the other instead of changing the config
<con-man> sc006: rite?
<snake_> mDemocritus: it will not be a productive server. i will use it just try things in my pc ? what do you mean by risk ?
<amirman84> saxsux: that's why i actually get paid for it
<soundray> Uberdummy: please put the errors from dpkg --configure -a  on a pastebin and give us the URL
<zvacet> Uberdummy :try with sudo apt-get -f install
<con-man> sc006: nvidia-glx-new
<darklingduck> Ok, got this:
<darklingduck> [sudo] password for darklingduck:
<darklingduck> dpkg: error processing libdbus-qt-1-1c2 (--configure):
<darklingduck>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<darklingduck>  reinstall it before attempting configuration.
<FloodBot1> darklingduck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darklingduck> Setting up libavahi-qt3-1 (0.6.22-2ubuntu4) ...
<Surlent777> unop: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10101/
<soundray> Uberdummy: also pastebin the output from zvacet's suggestion pls
<snake_> luser_: tell me how to do that link ?
<con-man> !pastebin | darklingduck
<ubottu> darklingduck: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<safrikan> I need advice on a minimal, super-sleek xubuntu install on a sumicom
<saxsux> darklingduck: Did you get dpkg working?
<fiyawerx> con-man, floodbot should do that
<con-man> fiyawerx: sweet!
<unop> ipei, what the hell is "rw,user,exec,o=ipei"  ?? .. :) see the mount manpage for valid options
<ferfactor> hi i want to activate usb dispositive in mi virtual box but i don't know how!!!!! some one can help me please
<fiyawerx> unop, did you see man mount?
<orehon> Anyone running GGClient (Garena) with wine?
<sc006> con-man: nvidia-glx-new
<Anja7> OH ok so it says i dont' need any packages installed
<con-man> sc006: that is the right one?
<Anja7> now what
<ferfactor> no...
<con-man> sc006: thats the one
<gatekeeper> amirman84: did you need a reboot?
<godlygeek> darklingduck: sudo aptitude install --reinstall libdbus-qt-1-1c2
<test_> soundray: did that command I think it worked in failsafe but nothing happened once i logged into my account, same blank screen and no option just a mouse cursor
<fiyawerx> ferfactor, i dont know if you can with virtualbox-ose, you may need the binary install, and even then you need to uncomment some lines in /etc/init.d/mountusbfs.sh
<darklingduck> Yes, it ran a hle bunch of stuff and said had an error
<con-man> sc006: I wonder why its not on the list then
<saxdoesnotsux> gatekeepr: yeah, i rebooted and it loaded up perfectly after that
<unop> fiyawerx, did you mean to ask ipei that?
<test_> soundray: what else can i do?
<Uberdummy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10102/ which reverts back to the other postbin http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089/
<snake_> luser_: tell me how to do that link ?
<gatekeeper> amirman84: i didnt find any specific box for 3rd party software, but I did everything else
<sc006> con-man: yes strange
<ferfactor> thanks fiyawerx
<darklingduck> Errors were encountered while processing:
<darklingduck>  libdbus-qt-1-1c2
<saxsux> Orehon: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10369
<saxdoesnotsux> gatekeeper: there's a tab for 3rd party software sources, and in that tab there are two ubuntu checkboxes
<con-man> does anyone here know what would cause the restricted driver not to show up on the hardware drivers window
<soundray> test_: do you have lots of data in your home directory?
<Anja7> :
<luser_> snake_: use the "ln" command, hang on just a sec and ill see what exactly the command would be
<fiyawerx> con-man, what card?
<orehon> saxsux, Can you run it?
<ipei> unop, Ok...
<saxdoesnotsux> gatekeeper: by the way i'm amirman84, i just changed my nick
<Anja7> alsa is on, nothing is muted... i am at a loss
<Anja7> :(
<ipei> unop, Thought rw was for read&write and so on :)
<con-man> con-man: 8800 GTS, was working an hour ago, installed some virtual box packages and now ubuntu only works in low graphics mode
<gatekeeper> saxdoesnotsux: i have 2 mediubuntu boxes and 2 archive.cononical.com boxes
<fiyawerx> thats odd
<fiyawerx> i have the 8800gts 320, and virtualbox
<con-man> fiyawerx: : 8800 GTS, was working an hour ago, installed some virtual box packages and now ubuntu only works in low graphics mode
<test_> soundray: wouldnt say lots but it still is a hasle to do a clean install from the start and set everything up :( isnt there any other options?
<snake_> luser_: thanks. will it work if i put something to my home directory and type localhost ?
<con-man> fiyawerx: I have since removed those packages
<unop> ipei, well yea, but o=ipei what is that? :)
<saxsux> orehon: I haven't tried. If you look at that link I sent you, some people have been reasonably successful with version 2.2, though.
<amirman84> gatekeeper: sorry for the confusion, but yeah if you checked the boxes under the 3rd party tab and updated, then you should be able to go to system>administration>hardware drivers and see your wireless card driver in that list. do you?
<orehon> saxsux, I can run the ggclient, but i can not connect to server...
<fiyawerx> con-man, you can try installing nvidia-settings, then run sudo nvidia-settings and try to set the correct resuoltion
<luser_> snake_: well i would not put it directly to your home directory, make a /home/username/www directory first
<fiyawerx> thats what I use, personally
<orehon> saxsux, i am using the lastest wine version
<fiyawerx> that works along with the restricted driver
<ipei> unop, The thing is that I try to get my user (ipei) permissions to write on the disk :() But I got the o= thingy wrong I think.. Owner I thougt...
<con-man> fiyawerx: I get this message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Surlent777> the latest wine version doesn't seem to like GZDoom running Strife, for what it's worth
<snake_> luser_: i have /home/snake now
<gatekeeper> amriman84: no, the only thing listed is my nvida graphics card
<con-man> fiyawerx: I do as it says nothing changes
<darklingduck> How do I reinstall Libdbus?
<fiyawerx> con-man, you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through that menu
<amirman84> gatekeeper; did it ask you to update anything?
<gatekeeper> amirman84: it did have trouble updating a couple things though, the whole update might have failed because of that
<snake_> if i create a folder www it comes up like /home/snake/www. will this do the trick ? and if yes tell me how please
<test_> soundray: o_0 you there?
<soundray> test_: since the test user is working, I'm going to suggest switching your old user over to that test users home. To tell you how to do that, I need you to tell me your original username.
<sc006> con-man: this is from the forums you could try this sudo displayconfig-gtk
<gatekeeper> amirman84: it didnt ask, but it tried to
<unop> ipei, you did get it wrong indeed .. which is why i directed you to the mount manpage
<toresn> are anyone in here running ubuntu on a thinkpad x61 (tablet)? If so, have you got the tilting (hdaps) working? mine is working, but inverted ...
<toresn> how can i fix this?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: what did you do to update? what problems did you run into?
<sc006> con-man: in terminal
<Frotos> Is there a way I can monitor bandwidth traffic, I'm using 8.04
<test_> soundray: hmmm kk
<unop> Surlent777, right, try this here.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10104/
<soundray> test_: what is your username?
<helix> Is it normal that my swap isnt being used? At all? I looked at process/memoru usage, ram is being used but absolutely no swap. 0 / 2000
<test_> soundray: micheal
<saxsux> orehon: I don't think I can help. Wine have an IRC channel (http://wiki.winehq.org/IRC) were you might have a better chance of finding someone who can help.
<unop> helix, yes, the less swap used, the better your system is running.
<gatekeeper> amirman84: this is my error: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<gatekeeper> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release amd64 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<gatekeeper> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ipei> unop, Ok, thanks. I'll read through that now...
<patifa> helix: how much RAM do you have?
<Surlent777> unop: talk about a run-on command o_O
<schitzo> sup
<helix> unop, ok thanks =]
<unop> Surlent777, indeed
<helix> patifa, 2gb
<choudesh> helix, how much ram do you have and what is your swapiness value?
<con-man> sc006: its on vesa, I switch it to nvidia but it doesnt save the setting and keeps going back
<schitzo> confidential
<JohnPhys> helix:  I don't think it's the case that swap has to be used, generally you want less swap used and more ram used, but you should check to see if your swap is turned on
<luser_> snake_: i think this will work - make /home/snake/www then go to /var and use: sudo ln -s /home/snake/www
<Legion_> I have a strange problem with my USB headset. When I plug it in, I get that whole "Welcome to ubuntu"-jingle, but I can't get any sound through it, other than that
<orehon> saxsux, yes I know..
<soundray> test_: okay, first we'll try switching to a text console and back to your test user session. Try Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a text console, Alt-F7 or Alt-F9 to switch back. Does that work?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: are you using the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<gatekeeper> amirman84: yes
<RAdams> I need to image one hard drive to another. One is connected to my machine via /dev/sdb1, the other is firewire. What's a good utility/method for this?
<Mudassar> there is so help regarding the headphone volume at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<con-man> sc006: sec, restarting X
<helix> JohnPhys, how do i do that?
<darklingduck> godlygeek: Got this:   sudo aptitude install --reinstall libdbus-qt-1-1c2
<CShadowRun> Hey, got nvidia twinview enabled, when i full screen windows they span across both screens. How do i fix that?
<unop> luser_, it might not work .. it all depends if followsymlinks is enabled for that particular virtual host.
<darklingduck> aptitude: unrecognized option `--reinstall'
<test_> soundray: yup
<FrozenFire> Anyone know why when I try to share a drive under KDE 4, it throws out "Command Not Found"? This is under Hardy
<sc006> con-man: yes that helps
<amirman84> gatekeeper: go back into your software sources and uncheck the box beside cd-rom
<FrozenFire> I have Samba
<zvacet> darklingduck : man aptitude
<RAdams> FrozenFire: make sure the user is in the sambashares group
<yell0w> hey guys, does anyoe know where a user's contab is saved?
<RAdams> What's a good utility to image hard drives?
<Surlent777> unop: Kicker rebooted twice now
<Frotos> I want to monitor incoming/outgoing internet traffic using 8.04
<Surlent777> unop: Kicker rebooted four times
<usser> yell0w, why?
<luser_> unop: hmm well is it possible to use a hardlink? symlinks work for the default apache setup so it might be ok
<soundray> test_: okay. Log in as micheal on the text console (Ctrl-Alt-F2). Then do a 'cd /home'. Switch back here for further instructions.
<JohnPhys> helix:  I think you can just type "free" at a prompt, and it should tell you the total swap available
<con-man> sc006: yeah same boat
<helix> choudesh, my swap is 4gb or 2gb im not sure... i think it is 4 since ive been suggested to use a multiple of my ram
<Surlent777> unop: Five.
<localgod11> jdong: ?
<yell0w> usser: i install a new system on another hdd and want to read back what i had for contab
<orehon> saxsux, thank you!
<helix> JohnPhys, ok.
<con-man> sc006: it keeps defualting back to vesa
<Surlent777> unop: Six...hahaha this is crazy
<con-man> sc006: defaulting even
<test_> soundray: done
<gatekeeper> amirman84: done and updated but still nothing in hardware drivers
<unop> luser_, you can't create a hardlink directory .. and it's easier to bind-mount ~/www into /var/www instead .. might be safer too
<soundray> test_: did it return to the $ prompt?
<thiebaude> Which directory is Totem in?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: do you have NDISwrapper or anything like that installed?
<choudesh> helix, open terminal - type, `free -m` and tell me what your values are under swap
<saxsux> orehon: You're welcome. Sorry I could help more.
<test_> soundray: yup
<unop> Surlent777, err, well, just let it do it's job
<helix> JohnPhys, do you know exactly how to automount a partition? the new hardy doesnt automount my shared fat32 partition that i use between ubuntu and windows
<usser> yell0w, take a look in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<gatekeeper> amirman84: to be honest, I don't know anything about any linux os
<helix> choudesh, ok thanks ;)
<gatekeeper> amirman84: im just diving in ehadfirst to try to get it running
<Surlent777> unop: Of course, I'm just easily amused when under stress and/or bored
<amirman84> gatekeeper: well i only have about a weeks experience so i understand
<con-man> sc006: I will never touch virtualbox again
<choudesh> helix, also `sysctl vm.swappiness` and tell me what your swapiness is
<gatekeeper> amirman84: how would I know if I ahve ndiswrapper installed?
<Frotos> does nobody care to monitor there internet traffic?
<sc006> con-man:install envyng-gtk it may help you to configure it
<snake_> luser_: when i go to /var it says ln: creating symbolic link `./www': File exists
<choudesh> Frotos, I do
<helix> choudesh, well i am on windows right now since the wireless has also been broken on my hardy...
<sc006> con-man:why
<soundray> test_: on the text console, run 'sudo mv micheal micheal-backup'. Any errors?
<con-man> sc006: its what started this
<unop> snake_, you really don't want to do that :)
<choudesh> Frotos, snmp+cacti on all my boxs and switches
<yell0w> usser: got it, thanks
<luser_> unop: hmm well is it possible to use a hardlink? symlinks work for the default apache setup so it might be ok, can you tell snake_ what command to use?
<narothepharoh> #Kubuntu
<usser> yell0w, no problem
<choudesh> helix, ight.
<unop> snake_, change the document root or mount ~/www into /var/www
<sc006> con-man:starnge never had a prob with vbox
<amirman84> gatekeeper: if you installed anything to get your wireless to work previously you should remove it, if you installed something named "windows wireless drivers" from the add/remove programs thing then go back to that and uninstall it by unchecking it
<Mudassar> headphones volume is so low in ubuntu
<snake_> unop tell me again please where to change my root ?
<Frotos> Well I would like to be able to monitor my traffic, and so I'm here ask how I can do that on 8.04
<JohnPhys> helix:  you should be able to put it in your fstab and it will automount
<luser_> unop: what would the mount command be?
<choudesh> Mudassar, open terminal - type `alsamixer` max sure all values are max
<unop> snake_, /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<FrozenFire> RAdams, That doesn't seem to be the issue.
<narothepharoh> how do i open a .package file in 8.04?
<helix> JohnPhys, yes indeed but I do not know the parameters and correct syntax, i dont know what nosuid and stuff like that is...
<sc006> con-man:envy has work for me in the past but it installs the driver form nvidia web page
<test_> soundray: I think i'll just clean install hardy and lose what i have at the moment, its not like i cant recover it and the music is else where sorry to have been a pain
<unop> luser_, sudo mount --bind ~/www /var/www (but i recommend against it and suggest a change for documentroot instead)
<FrozenFire> It seems that it cannot find the samba sharing gui application
<JohnPhys> helix:  ok, let me look around my system a bit
<amirman84> gatekeeper: what i did was install ubuntu inside windows with the Wubi installer that's on the disc, then i tried to see if i could my hardware to work, then when it worked great, i installe for real
<helix> JohnPhys, i only have basic knowledge of the ubuntu structure and commands, but it gets complex at this point..
<Cain_nod> What apps du u use for Torrent? :D
<luser_> unop: hmm ok i don't know what is the best method
<soundray> test_: your choice, but we're only a few keystrokes away from the switch now...
<test_> soundray: I dont want my account to be name test and what if the same happens but ok i'll continue
<Masashi> I'm stuck on the screen where we must input the username and password that we wish to use, for some reason, when I click the textbox, nothing happens.
<unop> snake_, luser_, well, the default virtual host sets documentroot up for /var/www .. all you have to do is change that to reflect the new location .. that's recommended
<amirman84> test_: giving up and reinstalling from scratch is the windows way, in linux you can fix stuff
<bobstro> Fresh hardy server install, all worked well at start. Today, I get "failed to fetch... can not resolve" messages back from apt. DNS works fine on same host (verified using host <name>) and identical sources.list on another box works OK today too. Any ideas?
<soundray> test_: we'll make your micheal account work again.
<poopuser> hi~!at the start i must say that i am preatty happy with ubuntu thou i have one problem:livestream like youtube is 'pretty' lagi.can this be realted to fact that i am running from wubi install?
<atrain_> Ok guys, I got a really weird problem
<choudesh> atrain_, just ask. ;-)
<atrain_> My saved video files refuse to play red
<luser_> snake_: do you know how to change the documentroot?
<Masashi> I'm stuck on the screen where we must input the username and password that we wish to use, for some reason, when I click the textbox, nothing happens.
<amirman84> poopuser: it's probably the flash plugin your using
<Mudassar> all the sliders in alsamixer are at highest level but still volume is so low
<test_> soundray: than im go just did that mv command whats next#
<atrain_> .avi, .mp4, etc.
<Mudassar> this seems to be a bug
<soundray> test_: in the text console, run 'sudo cp -a test micheal ; sudo chown -R micheal:micheal micheal'
<gatekeeper> amirman84: it was never installed
<test_> amirman84: yeah you might be just right
<RAdams> I need a utility to image a hard disk
<poopuser> well i try to reinstall
<poopuser> thx
<tubatedd> Hey
<darklingduck> Thanks everyone, I got it kixed now.
<test_> soundray: is that all in one line?
<poopuser> ah but what ells can it be?
<Masashi> I'm stuck on the screen where we must input the username and password that we wish to use, for some reason, when I click the textbox, nothing happens.
<bobstro> More to the point: Where might apt be finding proxy or dns-related settings?
<JohnPhys> helix:  I posted the basic syntax to use in the /etc/fstab file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10106
<amirman84> gatekeeper: try opening a terminal and typing "sudo apt-get update"
<soundray> test_: yes. You can split it at the ; if you want
<tubatedd> I got a Asus P5E-VM HDMI  mainboard with intel integrated G35 graphics. Cant get it to work with ubuntu. Cant find anything on forums. help?
<davelien> I have a server all set up to be a new Ubuntu mirror - can't get anyone to  respond to my mirror creation request.  Any tips?
<RAdams> I really need an image utility... I desperately need to copy an internal ide hard drive to a firewire drive, and it has to be an exact image
<narothepharoh> how do i open a .package file in 8.04?
<gatekeeper> done
<helix> JohnPhys, i'll check it out, thanks!
<con-man> sc006: didnt fix it, looked promising, was installing the nvidia-glx-new driver but after I restarted the computer nothing has changed
<gatekeeper> amirman84: done
<usser> tubatedd, cant get what to work? video?
<tubatedd> THe problem is that it works in VESA mode but not when i choose normal video
<tubatedd> usser: yeah video
<Masashi> I'm stuck on the screen where we must input the username and password that we wish to use, for some reason, when I click the textbox, nothing happens.
<norty> Question: I just upgraded from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.01 and got firefox 3 beta 5, for some reason it crashes/closes when I visit some website, is there a fix for this?
<soundray> RAdams: the low-level tool for this is called dd. Have a look at man dd
<con-man> sc006: I could always reinstall ubuntu but that seems so excessive
<Uberdummy> going to give it one last shot before wiping and installing a fresh copy. if anyone could help me solve this that would be great. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10102/ which leads to http://paste.ubuntu.com/10089/ . Also if I try System>Admin>Update Manager I get an the run dpkg --configure message.
<helix> JohnPhys, do i have to change user / username by my username...?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: at this point my driver would show up in my 'hardware drivers' list. you may want to try rebooting
<Mudassar> Youtube video is not getting fullscreen plz help
<soundray> RAdams: you could also use gparted
<con-man> sc006: its stuck on the vesa driver no matter what I do
<narothepharoh> how do i open a .package file in 8.04?
<JohnPhys> helix:  yes, and it should be tabs between the various entries, not spaces
<test_> soundray: yeah done i think isnt it suppsoe to send a message when thyings go right?
<localgod11> can some one tell me how to get write acces to my samba share please?
<ferfactor> Virtualbox i can't use usb.....any tutorial or help!!!!!
<davelien> I have a server all set up to be a new Ubuntu mirror - can't get anyone to  respond to my mirror creation request.  Any tips?
<con-man> anyone know how to make the vesa driver go away
<tubatedd> Anyone here that know if graphics (other than VESA) is possible , and how, on Asus P5E-VM HDMI  ?
<usser> tubatedd, hm intel is usually pretty good with their graphics drivers
<gatekeeper> amirman84: all right, ill be back...
<helix> JohnPhys, and 'Share' by the name i wish for my shared partition. hdd1 by the hdd num, correct?
<RAdams> soundray: gparted can image one hard drive to another?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: i'll be right here
<JohnPhys> helix:  but yes, just put a line like that in your fstab, where instead of /dev/hdd1 you put the partition you want mounted, and instead of /media/Share you put the (pre-existing) directory you want to mount the drive to
<mondain> I removed a important thing from my gnome panel by a mistake and now I can't find it to add it again. It's the systemtray thing that shows pidgin, network status, laptop battery etc. How do I get it back?
<tubatedd> usser:  it boots normal. boot when the login screen is about to pop up, i get a blank black screen
<Masashi> I'm stuck on the screen where we must input the username and password that we wish to use, for some reason, when I click the textbox, nothing happens.
<atrain_> Hey guys, anyone have any idea why my video files refuse to play red but my output is in normal color? I have tried different video players, but no luck.
<soundray> test_: no, it's normally silent and reports only when something goes wrong.
<sc006> con-man:so it still in vesa
<usser> tubatedd, and what driver did it try to use by default in xorg?
<oc80z> how does one move the main menu, with Applications, Places, and System in it, Back where it belongs on the top of the screen. Not on the left of the screen, running PPC ubuntu 8
<con-man> sc006: yeah :(
<bobstro> mondain:  that's notification area
<amirman84> mondain: it's called notification area, look for it in the add to panel list
<nickellery> is there any way to make your screensaver personalized text?
<Krumar> hey, i've got a hauppauge pvr 150 running on hardy heron, when i check dmesg it says that it detected the card but i can't get video any video in vlc or mplayer, can anyone help?
<tubatedd> usser: i dont know
<soundray> test_: Please try logging in as micheal now. Use the user switcher so you don't have to quit irssi.
<tiax> Firefox (Hardy) doesn't play sound on flash videos (youtube and the likes) after I installed swfdec instead of adobe flash which used to crash, what can I do to get noncrashing flash videos with sound?
<helix> JohnPhys, = /dev/sda3 /media/shared fat32 rw,helix,uid=helix,gid=helix 0 0 (sorry for the annoyance)
<tubatedd> uss the screen was blank
<luser_> Masashi: i dunno but maybe try pressing Tab or Alt-Tab to try and get focus on the window?
<sc006> con-man:what card do you have
<oc80z> how does one move the main menu, with Applications, Places, and System in it, Back where it belongs on the top of the screen. Not on the left of the screen, running PPC ubuntu 8
<con-man> sc006: 8800 gts
<nickellery> <oc80z> just drag it
<mondain> thanks bobstro & amirman84
<soundray> RAdams: gparted can copy partitions.
<oc80z> nickellery i am running PPC
<sc006> con-man:you may need the beta driver from the web page
<oc80z> nickellery it wont drag!
<JohnPhys> helix:  It's ok, I should have been more specific.  Do not replace the "user" with "helix", only the "username"
<nickellery> oc80z, ah, I'm unknowledgable with PPC
<atrain_> Hey guys, anyone have any idea why my video files refuse to play red but my output is in normal color? I have tried different video players, but no luck.
<thiebaude> oc80z: click on move
<sc006> con-man:it was working at one time?
<helix> JohnPhys, all'right, i shall try this.
<usser> tubatedd, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for "Device" section
<termagant> Hi. I'm wondering if anybody can help me out with partitioning my harddrive in single user mode. (I'm using Mac OS 10.4.11 on a PowerPC)
<test_> soundray: it worked it worked your a genious :D :D :d
<oc80z> on move?
<con-man> sc006: an hour ago
<tubatedd> usser: right now it says VESA
<oc80z> Grrr
<InforMed> Hi! Is there any way to install ipw driver on Hardy?
<soundray> !yay | test_
<ubottu> test_: Glad you made it! :-)
<snake_> luser_: nope i dont know how to change it
<termagant> It syas it's read=-only and suggests some commands.
<RAdams> soundray: how? copy is greyed out
<thiebaude> oc80z:you trying to move it?
<usser> tubatedd, aha
<termagant> I guess I'll just try those and see if it works. Everything important is backed up.
<godlygeek> termagant: you're wondering if anyone in #ubuntu can help you to partition your drive in OS X?
<con-man> sc006: dont suppose ubuntu has a system restore? lol
<termagant> So that I can install Ubuntu on it, yes...
<sc006> your old xorg.conf file may still be there as a back up
<usser> tubatedd, try putting intel there and restart X server
<test_> soundray: my old username now works again even knowing desktop is all defualt but how do i delete this test account?
<termagant> I need to do that, right?
<oc80z> theaber_ yeah
<soundray> RAdams: I think you need to have free (unpartitioned) space on the target hard disk
<con-man> sc006: yeah I tried replacing it
<oc80z> thiebaude yes
<termagant> If I don';t, that would be best...
<oc80z> thiebaude it wont move,
<RAdams> soundray: how do I set the target?
<robgue> « /msg ubottu etiquette »
<oc80z> thiebaude its so annoying.
<tubatedd> usser: it says i cant write in that file
<Kaell2_> is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 6.10 to 7 or 8 if i dont know the 'root' password, but am a 'sudoer'?
<oc80z> its a MAC iBook , running ubunutu 8
<sc006> con-man:paste it in the that pastebin
<soundray> test_: I'd keep it around for emergencies, but if you want to, you can delete it via System-Admin-Users and groups
<tubatedd> usser: and how do i restart X server?
<humbolto> how can I make use of the packages on my cdroms? I don't want to download all the desktop packages for my server installation when I have the desktop cd available!
<usser> tubatedd, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ashfire908> does anyone know of a guide to partitioning?
<humbolto> apt tells me that it ignores the cdrom section
<thiebaude> oc80z:is it locked to the panel?
<usser> tubatedd, this will bring up editor
<oc80z> its locked all the way left
<usser> tubatedd, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarts X
<tubatedd> usser: OK i get it
<soundray> RAdams: it should be accessible via the drop-down list on the top right
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it.
<tubatedd> usser: What if i get blank screen...?
<thiebaude> oc80z:unlock it and then move it
<con-man> sc006: http://pastebin.ca/1007493
<test_> soundray: i mena completely delete it including its home area? now i know how to create accounts i wont have a prob making it again
<FrozenFire> Ashfire908, It's pretty straigtforward. Normally installation systems for major distros come with automagic guided partitioning system.s
<godlygeek> termagant: uh.. no idea how to install linux on a powerpc mac - though i'm running ubuntu on an intel mac
<luser_> snake_: check out http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec245.html
<amirman84> oc80z: it might also not be moving because the stuff around it is locked, unlock everything then move it
<godlygeek> termagant: you would probably find better answers on google than in irc for something like that
<soundray> test_: you know how, as long as you can log into failsafe mode...
<termagant> Okay.
<thiebaude> godlygeek:exactly
<usser> tubatedd, its most likely going to give u safe mode, but if no output do CTRL+ALT+F2 login, and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it.
<oc80z> amirman84 ok
<HSNews> hi people. I've got an Error:   	 There was an error starting the Gnome Settings Daemon
<HSNews> what I can do?
<soundray> test_: to remove the home dir, run 'sudo rm -r /home/test'
<usser> tubatedd, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf change intel back to vesa and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<atrain_> Hey guys, anyone have any idea why my video files refuse to play red but my output is in normal color? I have tried different video players, but no luck.
<Ashfire908> FrozenFire, i'm debating how to partiton my server and i'm not using the for dummies auto partitioner.
<test_> soundray: true as long as i cna login into failsafe mode :(
<oc80z> nothing
<RAdams> soundray: I can copy now, but it won't let me "paste" to this other drive, which is formatted with the same filesystem as the origin...
<soundray> !cli | test_, you may find this useful
<ubottu> test_, you may find this useful: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<oc80z> remember i only have 1 mouse
<Starnestommy> HSNews: try this: sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center
<oc80z> i think F12 is emulating Right CLick
<lmosher> Hey all. I'm trying to diagnose my suspend feature on my laptop. It will suspend, but not resume (which is usually the case). Which log files should I check, to see what's going on? Or does anyone know a good way to diagnose this?
<godlygeek> termagant: my guess, though - and this is just a guess - is that you should be able to do all of your partitioning from the livecd
<Starnestommy> HSNews: er, sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-control-center
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it.
<robgue> hi im having trouble setting p my wireless card. a dell 1390. ive got the wifi light to light up after following this tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092. i then get nothing when i run   iwlist scanning.
<con-man> sc006: brb
<amirman84> oc80z: it won't move?
<termagant> godlygeek: I tried that, but I'll try again.
<oc80z> nope
<godlygeek> termagant: intel macs have to worry about keeping the gpt and mbr tables sync'ed, and that, AFAIK, is not a problem for macs that don't have MBR emulation
<soundray> RAdams: you'll have to create free unpartitioned space on the target by deleting one or more of the existing partitions.
<amirman84> oc80z: what are you trying to move exactly?
<FrozenFire> Ashfire908, Depends on the setup. I just set up a system with a 15GB primary NTFS partition (XP), 4GB primary EXT3 partition (Hardy), and 1GB logical swap
<oc80z> looks like somthing CORED
<test_> soundray: tanx will take a shower now and delete this account afterwards, thanx for your time and the link
<oc80z> WTF?
<oc80z> the Mneubar with Applications Places and System
 * oc80z restarts
<RAdams> soundray: I figured it out. Thanks
<paulo> hello, there is any exert on ftp servers?
<Romanian> Hey all
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it.
<test_> soundray: bye see you around or later if you on in offtopic
<soundray> test_: enjoy your shower ;)
<EV_Lost> MPI for Ubuntu exists??????
<nickellery> oc80z, Tell me if you can do this; right click the panel, and select properties.. under the general tab, change the orientation
<Romanian> Oh wow, this room is just chock-full of problems.
<amirman84> oc80z: you could just remove it and add it again by right clicking the panel and selecting it in the add to panel menu
<oc80z> i will try that on reboot.
<luser_> snake_: to get the symlink to work, do "mkdir /home/snake/test" and then "sudo ln -s /home/luser/test /var/www/" and /home/test will be available at http://localhost/test
<test_> soundray: :d i always do i always do
<dampit07> so i found out it doesnt help if you are trying to download an older version and accidentally click on the latest version
<oc80z> thanks friends
<dampit07> lol
<dampit07> my mistake
<sc006> con-man:me too
<amirman84> romanian: it's a tech support room
<luser_> snake_: err "sudo ln -s /home/snake/test /var/www/"
<spdf> luser: Or, enable userdir, and use ~/public_html
<Ashfire908> FrozenFire, yeah, well, that's your system. i know how to setup a desktop. i'm trying to figure out how i should RAID my hardward array controller, and then how i should partition which folder...
<gatekeeper> amirman84: nada
<norty> Question: I just upgraded from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.01 and got firefox 3 beta 5, for some reason it crashes/closes when I visit some website, is there a fix for this?
<Romanian> My problem is that my volume buttons do not work. Yes, they are configured under Keyboard Shortcuts. I can press them and the graphic shows up for vol up/down/mute, but the actual audio output is not changed. If I use the little bar in the corner, though, the volume does change. Otherwise, nope. Any ideas? (I've been using the same thing, Alsa mixer, the entire time, and they stopped working about a week ago.)
<amirman84> gatekeeper: try typing this in your terminal "lspci"
<rml_> Can i download Ubuntu 8.04 and partition my hard-drive directly without a CD?
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it. It says i need to recompile the kernel, but when i go to the tutorial for it, it says i have to installthings using apt-get but i have no internet access
<snake_> luser_: thanks. got it
<godlygeek> Romanian: and, unlike MS, ubuntu supports all its apps - MS only supports the base windows install
<HSNews> how to switch on WinKeys?
<luser_> norty: what websites? are they using some special plugins? FF3b5 never crashes for me
<thiebaude> norty:hopefully when firefox3 is released in june
<dampit07> norty: have you tried upgrading to 8.04
<godlygeek> Romanian: no surprise that there are a lot of problems to talk about here, since there are so many apps to support.
<luser_> snake_: :) :)
<nickellery> rml_: no, you can't.. u must burn the iso file to a CD
<Romanian> godlygeek: It was a mere observation.
<atrain_> Hey guys, anyone have any idea why my video files refuse to play red but my output is in normal color? I have tried different video players, but no luck.
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it. It says i need to recompile the kernel, but when i go to the tutorial for it, it says i have to installthings using apt-get but i have no internet access
<godlygeek> Romanian: just explaining, lest it scare you away from trying ubuntu or something.  :)
<con-man> sc006: anything in that pastebin wrong?
<amirman84> romanian: godlygeek was only giving an explanation for your observation
<gatekeeper> amirman84: ok
<norty> luser_, i can't find a consistent set of website it crashes for, it might be due to some ads or something
<luser_> atrain_: video card driver maybe?
<HSNews> how to switch on WinKeys?
<dampit07> atrain_: have you tried installing VLC
<dampit07> ?
<Romanian> amirman84: I have observed said explanation.
<sc006> con-man:yea take a look at mine http://pastebin.ca/1007500
<xbj9000> hi all
<thiebaude> lol
<robgue> hi im having trouble setting p my wireless card. a dell 1390. ive got the wifi light to light up after following this tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092. i then get nothing when i run   iwlist scanning. also im using feisty and trying to connect to a wireless wep network. thanks for any help
<Romanian> Now that we're clear on that, anybody have any idea of what to do with my problem?
<termagant> Okay, so here's the problem.
<amirman84> gatekeeper: what's it say after you put that in?
<termagant> When I try to boot Ubuntu from a cd.
<norty> dampit07, i have upgraded to ubuntu 8.01 LTS and that is when i got firefox 3 beta 5 and the crashing started happening
<Romanian> Rather, can I PM somebody about my problem?
<tommy> whenever I click on the day and date (Calender)in toolbar, Ubuntu freezes up.  I then lose the desktop.  Any fix?
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it. It says i need to recompile the kernel, but when i go to the tutorial for it, it says i have to installthings using apt-get but i have no internet access
<gatekeeper> a nice long list of nvidia stuff
<termagant> It doesa  bunch of stuff, then gibes me an error twice, then shuts down.
<godlygeek> Romanian: ask here - there's more people listening
<gatekeeper> amirman84: a nice long lsit of nvidia stuff
<atrain_> luser_: it worked before the update, using nvidia propretary drivers, but my normal video output is fine, just saved media that is video does not work
<con-man> sc006: nv?
<atrain_> dampit07: have it, no help
<bobstro> Romanian:  what channel is volume control set to control?
<amirman84> gatekeeper: anything about a network controller or broadcom stuff?
<Romanian> bobstro: Front, if that's what you're asking.
<JohnPhys> norty:  I don't know how to help with your firefox3 issue, but you can always install firefox2 (apt-get install firefox-2)
<luser_> norty: upgrading to 8.04 could help, also try disabling your extensions & plugins and see if that stops it
<sc006> con-man:Driver         "nvidia"
<kodmaster> hi, i need some help getting drivers to work for my asus k8u-x. I found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376883 but i need some help with it. It says i need to recompile the kernel
<xbj9000> what is up with sound/alsa/jack etc. in 8.04?
<con-man> sc006: mine says that
<gatekeeper> amirman84: network controller: broadcom corp. bcm4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<tommy> whenever I click on the day and date (Calender)in toolbar, Ubuntu freezes up.  I then lose the desktop.  Any fix?
<paulo> please, if there is someone that know about ftp problems, please, send me a  private
<Romanian> kodmaster: Please stop copy/pasting the same mesage 4+ times.
<crimsun> xbj9000: more precisely, please.
<tommy> paulo, any ideas mate?
<nickellery> rml_: you can, however use Wubi
<con-man> sc006: should it say nv instead?
<bobstro> Romanian:  have you tried others? mine's set to "master". i had that mis-matched once and did what you described until i picked the right one.
<nickellery> rml_: http://wubi-installer.org/
<usser> !repeat
<HSNews> how to REMOVE permanently ETH0 ?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<miyarstim> norty, there is apparently a fix, somebody posted a link to it on here yesterday, i think it was on the forums
<HSNews> how to REMOVE permanently ETH0 ?
<soundray> lmosher: have a look at /etc/default/acpi-support and play with the settings in there
<xbj9000> well most of the time amarok and everything else says it can't find alsa, or can't initiate sound driver, etc
<tommy> !date and time bug?
<tyranos> hi ubuntu draws my battery down like there is no tomorrow ? can someone suggest something? plz :P
<ubottu> tommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dampit07> norty: try uninstalling firefox 3 beta and going back to firefox 2, people have been having issues with the beta for a while with it crashing when visiting websites on both windows, linux, and mac
<paulo> i have connection problems when I try to connect outside my lan
<tommy> !calender bug?
<ubottu> Factoid calender bug? not found
<paulo> I can connect ftp server by console
<Romanian> bobstro: Yes, nothing happens.
<spdf> kodmaster: It says that the standard ubuntu kernel includes all of the modules, so no need to recompile..
<Surlent777> unop: ha! Ubuntu, and Linux in general, is quite insane. I think that's part of the attraction. Like this now, It tells me that there is a new version of configuration file /etc/samba/samba.conf, and that the current version has been locally modified. What should I do?
<luser_> atrain_: when you say normal video output, you mean the normal desktop right? video files sometimes use other aspects of the vid card, so it could be a driver problem, it happens with all video files/players right?
<paulo> but not with graphical client
<lmosher> soundray, Hrm ok. Any suggestions on what to play with?
<norty> dampit07, how do I uninstall firefox 3 beta, ive had problems before uninstlaling things and not getting everything gone
<bobstro> Romanian:  if you open the alsa mixer and move the various channels, does it affect volume? can you find one in mixer that works?
<crimsun> xbj9000: because PulseAudio is configured to use hw:* by default in 8.04.  You need to either change the default PA config (/etc/pulse/default.pa) to use dmix & dsnoop, or you need to use pasuspender -- someapp.
<spdf> kodmaster: What isn't working for you?
<Aprilis> How do I revert back to ASLA for my sound server?
<con-man> sc006: nvidia should be there right?
<unop> Surlent777, looks like you have made changes to it since samba was installed last .. so you want to keep the version that already exists.
<luser_> Surlent777: you can probably go ahead and upgrade to the newest version, unless you intentionally modified samba.conf for some reason
<sc006> con-man:yea sorry
<bobstro> Romanian:  also, is it possible you've got more than one device to select from?
<Romanian> bobstro: Oh, no, when I use the actual mixer to change the volume, it works fine. But my buttons don't work, despite it showing up the little graphic of vol up/down/mute.
<amirman84> gatekeeper: i'm finding stuff, don't give up
<soundray> lmosher: I've found HIBERNATE_MODE=platform to make a difference, but your problem could be with some module -- it's hard to tell
<sc006> con-man:this is a pickle lol
<crimsun> Aprilis: remove the pulseaudio package, or change the default GSt audiosink and audiosrc.
<atrain_> luser_: yes, maybe a driver problem, but it worked before I updated to 8.04. btw, flash works fine if that helps any
<Aprilis> Yeah I'm totally having problems with sound too.
<Surlent777> unop: I only used Samba once, to connect to my Dad's computer as a test. That's about it, as far as I know
<shoot^> is anyone else having issues with FGLRX on the latest -17 Kernel? (Hardy)
<con-man> sc006: its like its ignoring xorg.conf
<kodmaster> spdf: the ethernet isn't working for me. I get no activity lights on the back of the motherboard. I'm assuming it has something to do with the drivers, but i could be wrong
<Aprilis> crimsun:  How do I change the default?  I mean... I am really Ubuntu retarded.
<xbj9000> crimsun: would that be kmix in kubuntu?
<Aprilis> crimsun:  I sorta need step by step walkthroughs.
<spdf> kodmaster: There should be a link light on, regardless of drivers.
<sc006> con-man: i dont see how vbox screwed up your x
<crimsun> xbj9000: no.
<bobstro> Romanian:  do mixer sliders change when you press vol +- keys?
<con-man> sc006: neither do I
<dampit07> norty: right now i am trying to download 7.04 so i can get 8.04 on my machine, but i do believe using "sudo apt-get uninstall -put programs name here- works, but first i would try using synoptics system manager before trying anything in terminal
<Romanian> bobstro: No, they do not.
<Surlent777> unop: So I guess I should probably go with the upgrade?
<lmosher> soundray, Yeah. I remember on my older laptop I had to change the suspend.d and resume.d orders to shut down my network card. I remember looking at a log file, but for the life of me I can't remember which one. Any ideas? Whatever file it was, I clearly remember it saying when it was suspending and resuming...
<OcTRon64|Lap_> Host/Kernel/OS  "PortableBox" running Linux 2.6.25-1.slh.2-sidux-amd64 x86_64 [ sidux 2008-01 - Νυξ - kde-lite - (200804120127) ]
<OcTRon64|Lap_> CPU Info        Intel Celeron M 530 @ 1024 KB cache flags( sse3 nx lm ) clocked at [ 1728.998 MHz ]
<OcTRon64|Lap_> Videocard       Intel Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller  X.Org 1.4.0.90  [ 1280x800@60.0hz ]
<OcTRon64|Lap_> Network cards   Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<kodmaster> spdf: alright so theres a problem with the motherboard then?
<OcTRon64|Lap_>                 Intel 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection, at port: 4020
<FloodBot1> OcTRon64|Lap_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miyarstim> norty, google firefox 3 flash fix - top answer
<OcTRon64|Lap_> Processes 79 | Uptime 4:15 | Memory 360.9/996.9MB | HDD ATA Hitachi HTS54251 Size 120GB (42%used) | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v3.01
<luser_> atrain_: do you know if you are using a different driver now? do flash-embedded videos (like youtube) work ok?
<unop> Surlent777, well, if thats the case you can replace it with the one that comes with the new package .. but as a contingency, you might want to back the file up, just in case.
<crimsun> Aprilis: well, choose one of the two approaches that I suggested.
<cdm10> How can I rip to MP3 using Rhythmbox? In the Playback tab of the options, I can select a preferred format... but the only way I can see MP3 is to go to Edit Profiles, and it doesn't appear in the dropdown list
<Cahan> how do I change the name of a wireless interface? ie from rausb0 to rausb1
<soundray> lmosher: /var/log/syslog probably
<Surlent777> unop: noted
<Romanian> OcTRON62|Lap_, could you please use Pastebin for larger messages? :\
<Romanian> 64* blah
<Aprilis> crimsun:  If I just remove Pulseaudio, it'll revert back to the old sound?
<sc006> con-man: if you put vesa instead of the nvidia does ask to install the driver
<spdf> kodmaster: Its possible. Try "lsmod | grep uli526x" without quotes
<bobstro> Romanian:  and in keyboard shortcuts, those keys are set to XF86AudioLowerVolume etc?
<Aprilis> crimsun:  That is what they used for Gutsy instead of Hardy?
<Uberdummy> well i was able to avoid a wipe and install. being a linux noob i can't believe i figured it out
<spdf> kodmaster: Check the cable as well. Make sure its plugged in, or try another (as dumb as that sounds)
<dampit07> atrain_: do you have the latest update for your video card driver
<con-man> sc006: so if I pet vesa it will prompt me to use nvidia?
<termagant> Okay, this is the error I keep getting: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device
<atrain_> I do not believe I changed drivers, but yeah embedded videos work great @luser_
<lmosher> soundray, Ok, thanks. There are lots of options in that acpi-default. I see lots of rebooting in my future :) but I'll take a look. thanks! :)
<amirman84> gatekeeper: here's something i found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4143330
<termagant> Does anybody have any idea what that might mean or how to handle it?
<DellGuy> has anyone tried to remote desktop from ubuntu to windows ?
<soundray> Uberdummy: well done -- I've seen your pastebin, but couldn't figure it out
<Aprilis> crimsun:  Shall I just use the Synaptics Package Manager and uninstall PulseAudio?
<oc80z> Great
<bobstro> Romanian:  sorry if this is all stuff you tried already, just got in here myself. i had same problem previously though.
<sc006> con-man: you have to log out
<oc80z> now Ubuntu just wont boot
<Romanian> bobstro: uh... no, they're set to 0xa0, etc, which is what shows up when I press my Fn+F3, etc.
<con-man> sc006: I should try it tho?
<kodmaster> spdf: i tested the cable with a laptop, so i believe it works. thanks for the help
<soundray> lmosher: start with the platform one, it may be fine after that
<sc006> con-man: reset x
<dampit07> oc80z: what are you having issues with
<soundray> lmosher: is it a laptop?
<dampit07> ?
<crimsun> Aprilis: I would use `sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio'
<LF> How do you search for a word thats in a file on the HDD?
<oc80z> now i cant boot, just black screen
<con-man> sc006: kk brb
<luser_> atrain_: wow that is weird, i would expect embedded videos to show up the same way. what video players have you tried? if you have not already, install VLC and see if it displays properly
<gatekeeper> amirman84: mm, this looks promising
<oc80z> its hit or miss with the boot
<danbhfive> anyone have any links on how to triage system lockups?
<oc80z> hhe
<gatekeeper> amirman84: thank you much for the help, but I must be off.
 * oc80z logs in
<AngryPunk> Does anyone know why every time i visit ubuntuguide.org with compiz enabled with nvidia drivers, my X server crashes and dumps me to the login window?
<con-man> sc006: nope it didnt I may just have to reinstall Ubuntu which is kinda lame
<lmosher> soundray, Yes. And isn't the platform for hibernation (i.e. suspend-to-disk)? I can suspend to disk fine. it's suspend to ram I'm having troubles with
<AngryPunk> other websites work fine
<sc006> hold on
<lmosher> soundray, Yes = yes it is a laptop
<con-man> sc006: k
<amirman84> gatekeeper: good luck
<xbj9000> crimsun: how do I edit the default.pa?  change device=hw:1,0 to device=dmix?
<Romanian> bobstro: Should those keys somehow be set differently?
<sc006> con-man: you know how to use apt-get
<gatekeeper> amirman84: thanks, bye
<zengen> What runlevel should ufw be started in?  I've enabled it, but it's not loading at boot.
<atrain_> luser_: I tried vlc, and tons of other players, but no luck, and i just checked and I do have the latest drivers
<dampit07> angrypunk: have you tried without compiz installed
<con-man> sc006: of course
<bobstro> Romanian:  hmm. that's what i'm thinking. did you find a good match for your keyboard?
<Aprilis> crimsun:  I'm still having the same issues, should I restart?
<luser_> LF: i think you use the "Tracker" which has a shortcut in the top bar near the time & date. if that doesn't work, you might want to install Google Desktop
<AngryPunk> dampit07: works fine without compiz
<Uberdummy> soundray: Thanks, After sloshing my around around in the terminal I came to the conclusion that something had deleted itself during the update process. So I tracked down "getopt" which is part of a utilities package. sudo apt-get install util-linux rebuilt all the dependencies and a reboot was all i needed.
<Romanian> bobstro: what do you mean by "a good match"
<spdf> kodmaster: Is the uli526x module loaded?
<atrain_> dampit07: I have the latest drivers
<sc006> con-man: so your running the vesa driver now right
<dampit07> ubottu: how do i register
<crimsun> Aprilis: you'd have to log out of GNOME and back in
<Starnestommy> !register | dampit07
<con-man> sc006: yes
<ubottu> dampit07: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<LF> luser but isnt there like a CLI command for it?
<bobstro> Romanian:  when you selected the type (logitech, etc.)
<Aprilis> crimsun:  Gotcha, be right back then.
<Romanian> oh, it's a laptop keyboard
<OcTRon64|Lap> sry guys for spamming/flooding
<benovic> i need to reset all audio settings. i messed up something, and now my microphone isn't working anymore. how to do that?
<AngryPunk> not sure if the bug is in compiz or the nvidia drivers
<Romanian> bobstro: it's a laptop keyboard; they worked up until a weeka go.
<crimsun> xbj9000: yes, that's one method.  (module-alsa-sink device=dmix)
<dampit07> ubottu: how do i register
<sc006> con-man: use apt-get to remove the nvidia-glx-new or what ever the name is with the --purge
<tomtommy> in firefox I get this.. "I'm sorry. I cann't find Acrobat Reader installed. Please download and install plug-in before viewing statement. ".  How can I fix this?
<Starnestommy> dampit07: read the link that if gave yiu
<soundray> Uberdummy: that's excellent -- I didn't think you'd be able to convince apt-get to do anything to your system. It's good to know that you could.
<con-man> dampit07: ubuttu is a bit
<Starnestommy> *you
<kodmaster> spdf: i booted the computer up and it had activity lights this time and it worked
<Jeremias528> hi i need someone to tell me how install some packages please!
<tomtommy> how do I install plugin for Acrobat Reader into Firefox plz?
<oc80z> Heh i fkin did it
<bobstro> Romanian:  Does it match your type in System->Preferences->Keyboard->Layouts? Any chance that got changed?
<kodmaster> spdf: didn't even have to run any commands
<tomtommy> !Acrobat Reader plugin
<ubottu> tomtommy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dampit07> con-man: sorry didnt realize it game me a url
<Starnestommy> Jeremias528: which packages?
<con-man> sc006: done
<kodmaster> spdf: I guess its a hardware problem. I appreciate your help greatly
<bobstro> Romanian:  i'm puzzled that the screen display shows though.
<LF> Whats the CLI command for finding a word thats in a file?
<rascal999> can ubuntu go into standby?
<Starnestommy> LF: grep
<Romanian> bobstro: I don't think that's the problem. As I've said, the little graphic which is supposed to show up when you change vol does show up, but the actual volume doesn't change.
<Romanian> Yeah.
<soundray> lmosher: sorry, my mistake. -- You might have a look at tuxmobil.org -- they list installation reports for laptops, perhaps someone else has found a fix for your issue
<sc006> con-man: reboot see if anything happens
<con-man> sc006: ok
<LF> Starnestommy ok so something like grep <word>?
<LF> thats it?
<luser_> LF: maybe "grep" is what you want? check out http://www.granneman.com/techinfo/linux/commandline/findstuff/grep.htm
<Starnestommy> ffporto: grep "word" filename
<spdf> Romanian: Open up the mixer and use the volume buttons, and see which mixer its affecting..
<fiyawerx> anyone ever heard of ".tnj" ofr a file extenison?
<Romanian> spdf: Buttons don't affect mixer.
<Starnestommy> er, LF: grep "word" filename
<KindOne> If I load my windows 2000 pro, is it possible to see my ubuntu hard drive, even though the are of different ones ??
<LF> Ok ty luser_ and you too Starnestommy
<lmosher> soundray, np np. That options file has several things to try for suspend-to-ram. I'll try them, maybe I'll get lucky. Thanks for the link, too.. someone might have my laptop (or a similar issue)
<spdf> Romanian, Do they change any of them?
<sc006> some one help con-man out with his nvidia and x-xerver when he come back im going for a smoke
<tomtommy> !8.04
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Surlent777> KindOne: I don't think Windows 2000 can view Linux partitions
<bobstro> Romanian:  agreed. that does sound like the device to track and control is wrong, since the display shows but no sliders in mixer change. Sorry I can't be more help. Again, I fixed mine by working out proper device and channel to control. No idea why it would have changed though. Sorry.
<Romanian> spdf: I've only tried Alsamixer, and none of those change.
<DaySleeper555> KindOne, Windows does not see Linux partitions
<soundray> KindOne: you can install a file system driver for ext3, for example ext2fsd
<daedra_> test
<spdf> Romanian: Check
<Aprilis> crimsun:  It's working!  Thank you!
<Uberdummy> soundray: well, i left out the first part. i read up on dpkg and ran a few command with sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/ udev_113-0ubuntu17_amd64.deb finally allowing me to run apt-get to install util-linux. Hooray for reading comprehension.
<luser_> atrain_: that is strange, i might suggest switching to/from proprietary drivers, but im not sure if that is the problem :D
<spdf> Romanian: Check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79717
<Romanian> Wait, no!
<Romanian> spdf: It changes PC Speaker. Don't know why I missed that before...
<con-man> sc006: done
<tomtommy> how do I install plugin for Acrobat Reader into Firefox plz?
<spdf> Romanian: Ahh, so you need to change the bindings :D
<A^A> well, hardy heron and vista ultimate are playing nice on the same box
<KindOne> soundray, do you know where I can get one ?
<Aprilis> Can anyone recommend a video joiner/splitter that's like HJ Split?
<spdf> Romanian: Check that forum post, there's instructions on how to do that.
<Uberdummy> not bad for 3rd day on linux if i do say so myself =)
<Romanian> spdf: Alright, thanks. bobstro: Thanks to you as well.
<gehko> anyone have any trouble wiht 8.04 installing?
<soundray> Uberdummy: your nickname is clearly misleading ;)
<atrain_> luser_: another weird thing, the little preview picture has correct color.
<tomtommy> Aprilis, eat me
<gehko> mine keeps hangin at the bird looking background
<soundray> KindOne: search the web for ext2fsd
<Aprilis> tomtommy:  Uh, is that the name of the splitter?
<sc006> !displayconfig-gtk
<ubottu> sc006: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<con-man> sc006: should I redownload the package now using syncaptic?
<bruit> hi gys can anyone help me.8 04 is not detecting my memory stik dup pro, its working fine on windows
<atrain_> luser_: ok Ill try that and tell you the results
<LSG> Can anyone recommend an audio converter to convert m4a to ogg?
<sc006> con-man: check under sytem> adminstartion > hardwaredrivers
<boobsbr> hi, is anyone experiencing problems after installing libflashsupport?
<robgue> kindonr: http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_11.exe
<con-man> sc006: empty
<DaySleeper555> tomtommy it's adobe reader, here https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<sc006> con-man: see if it offers any driver
<pen> LSG, try OGGconvert?
<fiyawerx> anyone else think transmission runs slower than utorrent for osme reason
<fiyawerx> i dont know what utorrent does, bt geez
<LSG> pen: Will do, thanks
<bruit> hii
<luser_> atrain_: since it happens with different video files, its probably not a codec issue, and if the same thin happens with different players then probably that is not the problem, so it must be something with the display & video settings, either the driver or something like that
<spdf> LSG: There's transKode, as well
<tomtommy> DaySleeper555, it was working beforre I upgraded to Hardy
<spdf> LSG: As well as soundconverter
<tomtommy> DaySleeper555, Adobe reader is alrfeady installed. how I get plugin for new firefox?
<luser_> atrain_: when the thumbnails are generated, they do not use the same aspects of the video card which are used when actually playing the file
<LSG> spdf: I was trying SoundConverter just now and it doesn't seem to recognize m4a
<giantmidget> hi. could anyone please give me a quick hint on how to install the adobe flash pugin for firefox in hardy?
<atrain_> luser_: I got to restart, brb
<bruit> hi guys can anyone help me.8 04 is not detecting my memory stik dup pro, its working fine on windows
<usser> giantmidget, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<xbj9000> crimsun: no change here
<JohnPhys> giantmidget: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sc006> con-man-i would stop gdm and do it from the command line then run sudo displayconfig-gtk
<con-man> sc006: I will get it again using synaptic and see if it shows up
<robgue> hi im having trouble setting p my wireless card. a dell 1390. ive got the wifi light to light up after following this tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092. i then get nothing when i run   iwlist scanning. also im using feisty and trying to connect to a wireless wep network. thanks for any help
<LSG> spdf: I'll try OGGconverter as pen suggested, and transKode as you did. Thanks
<Fezzler> After I turn on "Extra" in Appearance>Visual Effects, and then turn on "Rotate Cube" in Advanced Desktop, it seems to turn off "Extra"????
<giantmidget> thanks guys, i did yust that, but it seems there is another plugin it still uses as default
<con-man> sc006: ok
<DaySleeper555> tomtommy try uninstalling it then installing it again
<con-man> sc006: how do I stop gdm
<DaySleeper555> tomtommy or try older version
<con-man> sc006: I can get to a command line via ctrl-alt-F1
<T1m0thy> If I click cancel when using Synaptic to download packages will the selections be deselected?
<soundray> giantmidget: find out it's name (enter about:plugins as the URL, it ends in .so)
<usser> giantmidget, sudo dpkg --purge gnash
<Cahan> after upgrading from Feisty to Hardy my wireless has stopped working. The card is still detected, and it can see the network, it just doesn't connect even when I set all the options correctly (essid, key and mode)
<con-man> sc006: but ctrl-alt-F7 still has X
<giantmidget> soundray, thanks
<Fiz> im trying to find a HCL for ubuntu 8 but cant find it
<giantmidget> usser, thanks
<sc006> con-man- your gonna loose x so go to a termanal one of the f1 or what ever ans sudo etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Simonft> Cahan: do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<Fiz> need to know if my nvidia 8800gs works with it
<con-man> sc006: kk see you on the flipside
<spdf> bruit, unplug it and plug it back in, then run dmesg
<Cahan> Simonft, linksys reciever that came with the router
<sc006> con-man- good luck
<spdf> bruit, pastebin the laste 5-10 lines of that output
<Simonft> Cahan: that's what is receiving the wireless?
<Fezzler> So, after upgrading Gusty to Hardy, Cube in Advanced Desktop knocks Visual Effects Extra off (Nvidia GeoForce FX 5500)
<Simonft> Fezzler, try googling hardy Nvidia GeoForce FX 5500
<Fezzler> All worked fine under Gusty and Fiesty.  I miss my Cube with classic Camaros on caps
<Fezzler> Simonft: Will do
<bruit> spdf it says command not found
<Cahan> Simonft, yeah, it worked fine in Feisty, but not in Gutsy. I noticed that the name had changed from rausb1 to rausb0 so I changed it back in the udev settings, but to no avail
<spdf> bruit, dmesg?
<rascal999> any guides to doing 'The Switch' without uninstalling windows?
<reportingsjr> Is there an ubuntu installer for xp? I remember someone talking about it.
<Simonft> Cahan: what is the exact name of the card?
<rascal999> I have two hdds, one with windows on. I'd like to have the other (also with windows stuff on it) to host ubuntu
<JohnPhys> rascal999: Try looking up info on wubi
<soundray> !wubi | reportingsjr
<ubottu> reportingsjr: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Surlent777> isn't Wubi more like a virtual machine than a true install?
<reportingsjr> soundray: it's still like a normal install, right? I would like to dual boot xp and ubuntu :)
<Surlent777> and there are guides for doing a dual-boot either way
<Simonft> Cahan: I need to go. try googling the namem of the wireless device and hardy, and if that does not work, ask on here again.
<bruit> spdf http://pastebin.com/m49c7b1e8
<Surlent777> google Dual Boot Ubuntu and Windows XP
<bruit> tx
<lnxnt_> can I suspend ubuntu and take out the live cd  ?
<Jeremias528> i need help to install to packages without internet!
<reportingsjr> I just don't have anything bootable handy
<mushroomsven> ok folks.  irc i can wrap my head around, but usenet seems to elude me.  any links?
<rascal999> yeah
<mushroomsven> !usenet
<ubottu> Factoid usenet not found
<mushroomsven> hmm
<rascal999> I don't want to run ubuntu 'within windows'
<rascal999> dual booting is good
<reportingsjr> Surlent777: I don't have anything bootable handy
<david__--> does anyone know which compiz plugins cause it to crash? since i installed it my computer randomly crashes,any suggestions?
<soundray> reportingsjr: I think it installs without partitioning, and it creates a boot entry in the Windows boot loader. Otherwise it's like dual booting
<Surlent777> reportingsjr: I thought I was talking to rascal999, sorry
<bouma> could i please ask the command using apt? to find the package that provides a particular file ?? i need libstdc++.so.5
<reportingsjr> No partitio...?
<fserve> os[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu 8.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 600MHz] mem[Physical: 1.4GB, 73.2% free] disk[Total: 36.3GB, 32.8% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 82371: VIA82XX-MODEM - VIA 82XX modem]
<reportingsjr> partition*
<mushroomsven> david__: i would suggest turning them off till the crashes quit.
<fiyawerx> soundray, wubi also installs in a folder, so if windows gets corrupted, i think your out of luck
<fiyawerx> iirc
<reportingsjr> Surlent777: oh, my bad :)
<rascal999> I don't think my disks are partitioned
<JohnPhys> rascal999: iirc, wubi sets up a "dual boot" from within windows, so that nothing is disturbed.  You're not running ubuntu from "inside windows" though, you select it from the windows boot loader when the system boots
<usser> bouma, u need build-essential
<steph291> hi all
<rascal999> JohnPhys, oh
<con-man> sc006: it didnt work, its going to be more time efficient for a resinstall of ubuntu
<robgue> mushroom : look for a tutorial on slyck
<Starnestommy> bouma: libstdc++5 probably installs that
<fiyawerx> JohnPhys, i'm pretty sure it boots into a part of the windows partition tho, not a new one
<ouellettesr> hello, anyone know why my processor is running at 100%, Its a 3.0 Ghz Extreme and I dont really have any programs running
<rascal999> that's, secsy
<bouma> usser: thx, also i recall someone telling me another package that can be used to find the package given the filename
<fiyawerx> so if you get say a virus that fubars windows, your stuck
<steph291> I just install ubuntu desktop, the password for root is no good after the installlation
<JohnPhys> fiyawerx: That is correct, yes.
<steph291> WTF
<Ahadiel> ouellettesr, Firefox + flash?
<con-man> sc006: the drivers window is empty
<sc006> yea i guess did u just install
<usser> bouma, hm that i dont know
<Starnestommy> !root | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<soundray> fiyawerx: is it a folder or a filesystem image file? (It amounts to the same as far as corruption is concerned, I know)
<con-man> !ohmy | steph291
<ubottu> steph291: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Surlent777> JohnPhys: I thought I read that there'd be performance decreases and such from within wubi, as it wasn't a true installation
<atrain_> luser_: ok, when I go to open source drivers, video is back to normal
<fiyawerx> soundray: that im not sure about
<sc006> con-man- strange
<fiyawerx> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<david__--> mushroomsven:Yes,i did that and the crashes immediately stopped,yet now i dont have any eye candy :(
<con-man> sc006: very :(
<rascal999> oh...
<steph291> please help, how that password, when installing , jjust changed ?
<mushroomsven> david__: no, i mean specific features.  do you have ccsm?
<david__--> yes
<sc006> con-man- did u just install
<Starnestommy> steph291: there is no root password
<con-man> sc006: yeah a couple days ago
<steph291> ok
<con-man> sc006: so its not like I have much to redo
<ouellettesr> Ahadiel, i dont have firefox running, in the system monitor i see a few gtk-gnash using 10% a piece
<Starnestommy> steph291: use sudo when you need root powers
<JohnPhys> Surlent777: I'm not sure, though you could be right.  I'm not sure how what exactly is handling the read/writes on the ubuntu "file" on the ntfs system
<steph291> "sudo su" ?
<sc006> con-man- well thats good
<david__--> mushroomsven: Yes I have ccsmm
<xbj9000> just sudo
<con-man> sc006: I use my computer for the intarwebs, facebook, worldofwarcraft, music, videos, thats about it
<sc006> con-man- might be easer
<reportingsjr> soundray: That will allow me to dual boot, and not write over this OS, correct?
<Starnestommy> steph291: -i, not su
<mushroomsven> david__: then just turn off different features w/ it until you don't notice any crashes.
<Ahadiel> ouellettesr, Not sure then.
<con-man> sc006: all I will really have to do install google earth and banshee and wine
<soundray> reportingsjr: yes
<ouellettesr> what is gtk-gnash?
<LaneLimited> Simple Question... Please read..... When using pidgin messager and you close your buddy list.. it is still open... I custoimise my panel USING GNOME... How do i put that back on my panel..... like... running programs... I read them all.... please tell me which one or how.. Thank you
<david__--> mushroomsven:ok thank you
<reportingsjr> soundray: sweet! thanks :)
<Ahadiel> ouellettesr, Gnash is an opensource implementation of Flash 7
<rascal999> if i want to install ubuntu, do I need to make a partition on one of my hdds?
<sc006> con-man- did u play with any kernal files
<rascal999> and if I have data on the disk already, will it be lost in parititioning?
<con-man> sc006: lol no im no that advantageous
<mushroomsven> david__: i would start w/ the heavy stuff like desktop cube and wobbly windows
<bobstro> LaneLimited:  it goes into Notification Area. did you remove that?
<steph291> ok, let's say I want to get to the user-manager applet
<bouma> usser: btw when i apt-get install build-essential, can i get some of it off the 8.04 install cd
<sc006> con-man- no i mean to crew it up
<con-man> sc006: no I dont touch those
<Heston> hello, why is it that ubuntu hardy now tries to access ram that isnt normally available through the bios? In my case, I have an older board where a larger stick of ram is only detected at half its size, which is fine, but ubuntu is trying to use it all
<david__--> mushroomsven:ok,I have a feeling it has to do with the desktop cube
<LaneLimited> I added the notification area.... but i think i know how to get it to work... Thanks man
<Heston> which is resulting in the installation crashing
<Stormcr0w> Hello all! I am having issues getting my wireless usb stick to auto connect to my wireless network every time I log on
<sc006> con-man- I video can be a pain in the ass, like a had to instal the BETA driver to play ut2004
<Stormcr0w> I have a Dlink DWL-G122
<usser> bouma, i dunno probably, just have it in drive if theres any packages that can be pulled off cd they will be
 * steph291 is using "ubuntu desktop" distro
<Surlent777> unop: ach, I thought it was taking a while to install all that. Now I know why--I must have froze the terminal output. When I scrolled down it said it was finished.
<bouma> usser: so apt-get can tell if i have a cd in the drive ?
<robgue> hi im having trouble setting p my wireless card. a dell 1390. ive got the wifi light to light up after following this tut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092. i then get nothing when i run   iwlist scanning. also im using feisty and trying to connect to a wireless wep network. thanks for any help
<con-man> sc006: well thanks for your help, this should set me back more than a couple hours
<Surlent777> unop: So now what should I do?
<steph291> when installing that distro, IT asked for a root password !
<con-man> sc006: shouldnt
<bruit> hi spdf
<LaneLimited> Works thanks... So if you don't have Notification area and close something that would normally stay open it closes........   !
<usser> bouma, yep
<bouma> usser: or should i use the synaptic
<bouma> usser: ok thanks
<steph291> and now it's not working ?
<sc006> con-man- maybe somebody got a better answer
#ubuntu 2009-04-27
<mzz> abz___: (try with just "auto" for the mount options)
<mzz> abz___: also, confirm it mounts when you invoke mount directly including -t vfat
<m1dn1ght> Is there any advice yet on enabling encrypted DVD playback in Jaunty.  VLC is letting me down atm.
<bruenig> d o  y o u  k n o w  i f  u b u n t u  u s e s  e x t 3  o r  e x t 4 ?
<pipegeek> mzz, abz___: I think if the capitalization thing were the problem, it would fail differently.  You're sure it's a FAT partition?
<iamturnip> Hello, is there a IRC channel for UNR??
<Gartral1> will sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop still switch say a kde desktop to a gnome one?
<koshari> SiDi hostkey?
<lstarnes> bruenig: ubuntu 9.04 can use either
<TopBunny88> i am using ext4
<mattgyver> I just installed windows 7, now grub doesnt load how can i reinstall this?
<pipegeek> let me test that assumption
<SiDi> koshari, Right ctrl by default under virtualbox
<ceil420> Gartral1, it'll make it available from the 'Sessions' menu in the login screen, yes
<Gartral1> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ceil420> Gartral1, you'll still be able to choose the KDE desktop if you wish
<smitch> hi all
<Gartral1> ok, thanks
<SiDi> iamturnip, it's the default support channel, feel free to ask here. I suppose there should be an UNR channel though.
<bruenig> Gartral1: i t  d o e s  n o t  s w i t c h  t h e  d e s k t o p  i t  j u s t  i n s t a l l s  i t  a l o n g s i d e  i t
<abz___> yeah fat32 partition.  ok it mounts now gid and uid are in lowercase but i still can't write to it...read only
<shrimants> mattgyver: just install grub
<shrimants> run grub and run the commands to install it
<mzz> bruenig: can you use fewer spaces please? You're hard to read
<barqers> Guys can someone please help me? I'm trying to install ati drivers, and I keep getting this error! "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<cspack> mattgyver: make sure your menu.lst is right, then sudo update-grub
<bruenig> mzz: w h a t ?
<demon_> doleyb, every program cheese amsn and i still cant make it lighter
<pipegeek> shit abz___ , mzz: I was wrong.  The capitalization issue *does* cause that error message.  Asinine.
<mattgyver> shrimants, cspack, it loads win7 first, can i just do this from a live cd?
<lstarnes> bruenig: your text is showing up with spaces between letters, e.g, "w h a t"
<iamturnip> SiDi: thanks, I am looking for a netboot.tar.gz for UNR
<mzz> bruenig: "< bruenig> mzz: w h a t ?"
<doleyb> demon_: can you try lucview ?
<demon_> no
<bruenig> lstarnes: i s  t h i s  a  b u g ?
<mzz> bruenig: that's how you're showing up here. Please show up as "< bruenig> mzz: what?" instead.
<abz___> ok but still can't write to the drive....what's the issue?  is is maybe something to do with when i mkdir 320gb in the /media
<doleyb> demon_: not an luc chip?  what chip is it?
<lstarnes> bruenig: what client are you using?
<ahmad> cuddlefish?\
<demon_> doleyb, v4l2 i think
<cspack> mattgyver: yes, you just need to mount your /boot drive and update-grub. should work
<bruenig> mzz: w h e r e  c a n  i  r e p o r t  t h i s  b u g  i n  u b u n t u ?
<momo__> LOL
<pipegeek> possible bruenig's sending UTF16
<pipegeek> that might explain it
<mzz> pipegeek: it did mention "bad option", and you should assume case-sensitive until proven otherwise :)
<lstarnes> ahmad: cuddlefish is not here.  You can check by looking in the user list or by doing /whois cuddlefish
<mzz> and yeah, utf-16 would be my guess
<ahmad> ok
<bruenig> h m m m m
<SiDi> iamturnip, do you mean a CD image ?
<pipegeek> mzz: I know.... bad ptr
<ahmad> well he/she was helping me and now he/she is gone
<ahmad> i need help
<lstarnes> bruenig: check your encoding in irssi
<pipegeek> err, pipegeek (forgot my nick for a sec)
<mzz> heh
<iamturnip> SiDi: no, I am using netinstalls over here, I have a full desktop 9.04, pxeboot installing ya know
<doleyb> demon_: v4l2 is a software protocol, not a chip.  Did you try luvcview and nothing happened?
 * mzz was wondering what pointers had to do with this
<bruenig> lstarnes: h o w  d o  i  d o  t h a t ?
<olivier> need help i got no sound i thing it coming out of my pc-speaker not my speaker
<abz___> pipegeek - why is it not letting me copy files to the drive?
<iamturnip> SiDi: I would like to have pxe boot option for netbooks when people come over
<doleyb> demon_: chips might be something like ov511 or uvc
<shrimants> lompfong: \o
<shrimants> long time no see
<ahmad> I cant open up the recycling bin, i cannot look at my places (my documents, home folder, etc) and I can't use my desktop. I tried by reinstaling nautilus but it didnt work. PLEASE HELP!
<DiJitalwench> Does anyone know how to retrieve a password for registered IRC nickname?
<demon_> doleyb,  how can i check that
<pipegeek> abz___ if it's fat, then the filesystem permissions are determined when you mount the drive.  You probably mounted it in such a way that only root can write to it.
<lompfong> shrimants: o/
<iamturnip> SiDi: i dont see one listed in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/jaunty/
<ahmad>  cant open up the recycling bin, i cannot look at my places (my documents, home folder, etc) and I can't use my desktop. I tried by reinstaling nautilus but it didnt work. PLEASE HELP!
<lstarnes> DiJitalwench: join #freenode and ask for staff to send you a password reset key
<abz___> pipegeek - what would the fstab command be then to mount it for all users?
<shrimants> ahmad: it sounds like your /home has become unmounted
<pipegeek> abz___: yeah.  That's what happened.  Hold on
<SiDi> iamturnip, sorry i really don't know about pxeboot :/
<ahmad> i installed 9.04 with Wubi
<ahmad> can you help me with that?
<shrimants> oh
<shrimants> hm
<abz___> i currently have /dev/sdb1 /media/320gb vfat rw,auto,user,uid=0,gid=25  0 0
<ahmad> i do i fix this?
<ahmad> shrimants?
<R0b0t1> Is there a way I can check what dependencies a package has? I can't do the fake/pretend install as I may have already gotten the packages.
<DigitalKiwi> hi bruenig
<doleyb> demon_: Maybe read the label, maybe the manual, or maybe lspci or lsusb will give you a hint.
<lompfong> h m m. s o m e t h i n g  i s  w r o n g   w i t h   i r c
<shrimants> abz___: do fmask=777,dmask=666
<pipegeek> abz___: in fstab, add ",fmask=111,dmask=000" to the end of the block of text that ends in "gid=25", then unmount and remount
<DigitalKiwi> whats wrong with your typing?
<iamturnip> SiDi: thanks for the help
<mzz> R0b0t1: perhaps check with "apt-cache show packagename"? May not be optimal, I'm a bit new to ubuntu
<pipegeek> shrimants: I *think* that's backwards, if those are actually masks
<Sharn> lompfong: i s i t b r o k e n ?
<ahmad> what do i do with that?
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi: t h e y  s a i d  t h e r e  i s  a U T F 1 6  b u g ?
<doleyb> demon_: also you can try xawtv to change the brightness.
<eyore15> I use gmail (my pre-Ubuntu preference) and now Evolution.  Is there someway to tie Evolution to gmail so I don't have to keep opening two different mail programs?
<pipegeek> let me check
<ahmad> shrimants, are you helping me?
<shrimants> ahmad: sorry man i have no clue. open command line and type mount
<bruenig> I d o n ' t  k n o w  t h o u g h
<ahmad>  cant open up the recycling bin, i cannot look at my places (my documents, home folder, etc) and I can't use my desktop. I tried by reinstaling nautilus but it didnt work. PLEASE HELP!. I installed 9.04 via wubi
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<doleyb> eyore15: search google for a gmail-pop3 gateway.
<ahmad> k
<olivier> need help im using ubuntu 9.04 i got no sound and i thing it coming out of my pc-speaker not my speaker
<mzz> bruenig: output of "locale" in the terminal you ran irssi from?
<mzz> err, a similar one, that is
<ahmad> now what do i do after entering in mount?
<hou5ton> Laptop running Jaunty ... dual monitor on left of machine.  But when I configure it that way, it forces itself to be the main monitor. If I configure it to be on the right, it works fine.  What's up???  Any help?
<R0b0t1> mzz: sudo apt-cache show package | grep Depends   Thanks.
<shrimants> ahmad: now you tell me what it told you
<mzz> R0b0t1: apt-cache really shouldn't need sudo
<Bernardakins> I'll re-ask my question in the hopes that somebody can answer :l
<lompfong> i s  t h i s  n o r m a l ?
<ahmad> a bunch of stuff
<Bernardakins> [17:58] > I was updating from 8.10 to 9.04 a few minutes ago
<Bernardakins> [17:59] > It downloaded the updates and was in the process of installing them
<Bernardakins> [17:59] > I toggled the "Terminal" option
<Bernardakins> [17:59] > and when I untoggled it, the update manager disappeared.
<Bernardakins> [17:59] > it looks like it's still running
<FloodBot2> Bernardakins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bernardakins> [17:59] > but I can't see the gui anywhere >>;
<momo__> R0b0t1, apt-cache depends "packagename"
<shrimants> ahmad: good. tell me what
<jv_> olivier: got the same thing and reinstalled..this time will be more careful before installign all kind of crap
<R0b0t1> mzz: Oh, whoops.
<pipegeek> abz___: yeah.  It's fmask=111,dmask=000
<bruenig> mzz: t h e  o u t p u t  i s  l i k e  t e n  l i n e s
<jv_> since it's working out of the install
<doleyb> lompfong: thats not normal, your text is spaced
<mzz> bruenig: any utf-16 in them?
<ahmad> ok..
<PlasmaSheep> bruenig: stop putting spaces between your letters
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<mzz> pipegeek++
<jv_> pulse audio killed the sound and I didn't have any more time to find the ghost
<ubrukelig> I'm trying to run irssi, but then I get this mess: http://ubrukelig.neonnero.com/Screenshot.png Anyone know have to fix?
<ahmad> ahmad@ubuntu:~$ mount
<ahmad> /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<ahmad> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<ahmad> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ahmad> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<FloodBot2> ahmad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmad> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<mzz> you got the executable bit on files right :)
<jifli> m z z: : w h a t s u t f 1 6 ?
<PlasmaSheep> !pastebin | everybody
<ubottu> everybody: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bruenig> mzz: s a y s  e n _ U S . u t f 8
<olivier> jv_ mine never work
<Sharn> lompfong: n o i t i s n o t n o r m a l !
<demon_> doleyb, i did but its this just for this session ?
<vrsa> new kernel has problems with video?
<jv_> ah!...
<mzz> bruenig: that's not it then.
<pipegeek> hehe
<jv_> that is different, then
<mzz> bruenig: (utf-8 is fine, if utf-16 was mentioned there I'd worry)
<olivier> jv_ it a fresh install
<jv_> what sound card?
<lompfong> d o l e y b : n o. y o u r  t e x t  i s  s p a c e d
<ahmad> shrimants?
<PlasmaSheep> lompfong: your text is spaced
<mzz> bruenig: is this a stock irssi install in 9.04?
<ahmad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158876/
<ahmad> thats what it told me
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<jv_> it seems that everywhere I went it said to set your settings to pulse audio
<olivier> jv_ realtek onboard
<jv_> have you tried to do that?
<bruenig> mzz: I  a m  u s i n g  8 . 0 4  L T S
<Bernardakins> [17:58] > I was updating from 8.10 to 9.04 a few minutes ago [17:59] > It downloaded the updates and was in the process of installing them [17:59] > I toggled the "Terminal" option [17:59] > and when I untoggled it, the update manager disappeared. [17:59] > it looks like it's still running
<Bernardakins> [17:59] > but I can't see the gui anywhere >>; [17:59] > and it has me worried
<Bernardakins> [18:00] > Any advice? [18:02] > the laptop is warm and there's hdd access going on
<Bernardakins> [18:02] > I have nothing running in the background that would cause this level of activity [18:03] > so it must still be going
<jifli> l o m p f o n g : y o u r t e x t i s n ' t s p a c e d
<FloodBot2> Bernardakins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shrimants> ahmad: cd /home
<PlasmaSheep> jesus, Bernardakins.
<shrimants> lol
<mzz> is anyone here with spaced text using irssi in 9.04?
<lompfong> i  t y p e  n o r m a l. w h y  i s n t  e v e r y o n e  e l s e ?
<okn> How do I enable dell laptop volume hotkeys?  Like the mute button, play button etc?
<abz___> pipegeek - u are a star!!
<abz___> works!
<Bernardakins> Sorry. XD;
<ahmad> now what?
<doleyb> PlasmaSheep: I wonder if some irc connection server is broken and is converting text to 16 bit as it passes.
<PlasmaSheep> jifli: your text seems to be spaced too.
<shrimants> man it is such a clusterfuck in here
<PlasmaSheep> maybe.
<abz___> :) :)
<demon_> doleyb, thank you very a lot i fixed it :) je t'aime mon ami
<shrimants> ahmad: now you tell me what it told you
<SquareHimself> lompfong: y o u  t y p e  w e i r d .
<ahmad> it says /home$
<olivier> jv_ no
<mzz> lompfong, jifli: your text is showing up spaced to me. I suspect it's an encoding problem though, in which case it'll display correctly to each other
<okn> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shrimants> ahmad: type ls
<pipegeek> Actually, I don't think it's a utf16 thing---the space characters are actual literal space characters (0x20)
<PlasmaSheep> And then there are the noobs who dump console output into the input field.
<flughaffen> I'm trying to connect my printer to the USB port on my router, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 9.04 to recognize it.
<lompfong> t h i s  i s  h a r d  t o  r e a d
<shrimants> did it give you a list of files?
<pipegeek> abz___ ^_^
<uHappy> just installed u9.04 and LAMP, but $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] = ::1 instead of eg 127.0.0.1 -- any ideas ?
<jv_> olivier, ok check this out audio chooser http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136524
<mzz> lompfong, jifli: which ubuntu are you on?
<ahmad> i did
<bruenig> i s  t h i s  s o m e  s o r t  o f  f r e e n o d e  j o k e  o r  s o m e t h i n g ?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<shrimants> and it gave you a list of files, yeah?
<ahmad> it said my name then /home$
<ahmad> again
<SquareHimself> bruenig: m u s t  b e
<okn> jv_, thanks
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: please repeat slightly less quickly
<supernix> I can't get my puter past the partition stage
<pipegeek> bruenig: it really isn't.  I'm sorry.  I have no idea what's wrong with your client.. it's actually kind of funny
<shrimants> puter?
 * mzz is no longer sure who here actually has an encoding problem and who's just playing
<PlasmaSheep> mzz: I repeat when the original message scrolls off my screen.
<shrimants> supernix: join #putputgolf
<okn> !offtopic
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: imagine the feedback loop if everyone did that
<ahmad> shrimants?
<jifli> m z z : i a m o n b r e e z y b a d g e r
<supernix> I only get an option to use the entire drive
<shrimants> ahmad?
<flughaffen> I'm trying to connect my printer to the USB port on my router, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 9.04 to recognize it.
<jv_> like puter...
<uHappy> SERVER_ADDR also blank ?
<ahmad> it said /home$ again
<SquareHimself> jifli: l o l ,  y o u  f a i l
<shrimants> hmm
<shrimants> do ls -a
<supernix> for some reason it does not see the free space
<shrimants> ahmad: ls -a
<lompfong> m z z :  h o w  c a n  i  f i n d  o u t ? i  t h i n k  i t  t h e  m o n k e y  o n e
<aheckler> hey all, i need to convert a bunch of Abiword files to OpenOffice ODT's (preferably), is there a faster way to do this than opening up each one in Abiword?
<shrimants> did it give you a list of files this time?
<supernix> puter like computer only puter for short
<bruenig> jifli: y o u  s h o u l d  u s e  t a b  c o m p l e t e
<ahmad> it gave me this
<ahmad> .  ..  ahmad
<ahmad> ahmad@ubuntu:/home$
<Sharn> b r u e n i g : i  d o n t  k n o w  b u t  i f  i t  i s i t i s a  b a d o n e
<shrimants> hooray
<shrimants> problem solved
<mzz> lompfong: try "lsb_release -a"
<shrimants> your instsallation is fsckd
<ahmad> problem solved???
<PlasmaSheep> !pastebin | AHMAD - PAY ATTENTION
<ubottu> AHMAD - PAY ATTENTION: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ahmad> fsckd?
<jifli> b r u e n i g : m i n e d o n ' t h a v e t h a t o n e
<bruenig> PlasmaSheep: d o n ' t  b e  s o  m e a n
<shrimants> ==fucked
<ahmad> ok?
<shrimants> indeed
<pipegeek> bruenig: weird.  you were able to spell "mzz" without intervening spaces
<shrimants> reinstall
<supernix> anyone know how to get the install to see the free space
<shrimants> cheerio
<mzz> pipegeek: tab completion ftw?
<ahmad> i installed using Wubi
<PlasmaSheep> bruenig: it's not the first time he pasted multiple lines.
<lompfong> m z z : o k.  i t  i s  b r e e z y  b a d g e r
<pipegeek> I guess
<supernix> the other OS is Vist64
<shrimants> ahmad: correction: you installed wrong using wubi
<Sharn> pipegeek: i t  i s  t a b  c o m p l e t e .
<mzz> mmm, a pattern emerges
<ahmad> i didnt mess up anywhere
<bruenig> pipegeek: y e a h  I  u s e  t a b  c o m p l e t e ? M a y b e  t h a t  i s  w h y
<pipegeek> heh
<mzz> anyone here with that space bug who is not on breezy badger?
<jv_> aheckler,  File->Wizards->Document Converter.
<phisher1> wow
<phisher1> that is annoying
<SquareHimself> pipegeek: Sharn i s  r i g h t
<pipegeek> so bizarre
<doleyb> supernix: I think your confusion is between free space inside and outside of partitions.
<bruenig> mzz: I  a m  o n  8 . 0 4
<shrimants> ahmad: you dont have a /home partition mounted in the right place. you've messed up.
<mzz> hrm
<mzz> drat, that's not it then
<ahmad> i haven't messed up
<supernix> I actually am not confused
<ahmad> do you know what Wubi is??????//
<olivier> jv_ can be possible my sounds coming out of my pc-speaker and not my real speaker
<mzz> alternatively: anyone on breezy badger without the space bug? :)
<doleyb> supernix: I guess you have free spaces within your windows NTFS filesystem, but don't have room on the disk not used by any filesystem.
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<pipegeek> ahmad: yessir
<lstarnes> ahmad: we do know what wubi is
<SquareHimself> bruenig: l a w l z ,  i ' m  o n  8 . 0 6 7
<supernix> The drive is using 100% of the space
<Sharn> SquareHimself:  y o u  h a v e  t h i s  p r o b l e m  t o o ?
<shrimants> im well aware what wubi is
<ahmad> how did i screw that up then??????/
<SquareHimself> Sharn: I  g u e s s
<jv_> hum..with linux everything is possible ;)
<mzz> olivier: there is a driver for that, but afaik it is normally blacklisted
<bruenig> SquareHimself: t h e r e  i s  n o  s u c h  v e r s i o n
<shrimants> just because a website tells you it will install everything correctly doesnt mean it will
<mzz> olivier: what's in /proc/asound/cards?
<jv_> have you tested to play a wav file?
<shrimants> ????????/
<supernix> Funny thing is my HP desktop didn't have this problem
<SiDi> If people could be kind enough to stop this damn joke about putting spaces everywhere, it'd be really appreciated.
<ahmad> this is my second reinstall
<supernix> Just this laptop
<doleyb> supernix: Maybe you can use gparted to reduce the size of your NTFS area, maybe you can use wubi to put ubuntu within NTFS.
<shrimants> the first one fucked up too?
<PlasmaSheep> SiDi: no joke.
<ahmad> i installed today, it had the problem
<ahmad> reinstalled
<SquareHimself> bruenig: T h e r e  i s  a c c o r d i n g  t o  m y  u n a m e
<ahmad> this problem again
<doleyb> SiDi: It's a software problem... some people are in 16 bit text for some reason.
<shrimants> ahmad: einstein once said, "only an idiot will try the same thing twice and expect different results"
<dranfi> Hi
<supernix> hmmm you reckon the install would run ok installed within the NTFS?
<ahmad> i tried fixing it
<ahmad> you just told me to reinstall
<PlasmaSheep> shrimants: dice :D
<ahmad> i did that earlier retard
<joss_> is there a repository for kde/qt bleeding edge builds?
<mzz> supernix: sure, that's what wubi is for
<lompfong> c o u l d  y o u  s t o p  t o  s p a c e  y o u r  m e s s e g e s ?
<Sharn> SquareHimself: m y  u n a m e  s a y s 5 . 0 4 9 2
<PlasmaSheep> lompfong: it's not intentional.
<olivier> mzz how can i check that
<supernix> I would love to just to an ordinary install with dual boot
<mzz> olivier: cat /proc/asound/cards
<pipegeek> ahmad: be nice.
<okn> Are there any moderators here?
<ahmad> no
<ahmad> lol
<shrimants> perhaps Sharn and bruenig have something wrong with their xft shizzit
<mzz> I seriously doubt this is xft
<lompfong> o n l y  S h a r n  a n d  b r u e n i g  a r e  f i n e
<cy21> hello world... anyone know any face detection source code and example for ubuntu ?
<bruenig> shrimants: w h a t   i s   x f t ?
<mzz> I think it's either an irssi setting or perhaps a terminal one
<ahmad> so no one can help me??????//
<Sharn> shrimants: t h a t  c o u l d  b e  i t ?
<ahmad> ok
<SquareHimself> lompfong: I ' m  n o t ?
<pipegeek> cy21: oh actually yes.  hold on
<cy21> pipegeek,  :D
<PlasmaSheep> cy21: the only thing that could have that is digikam (not sure if it does).
<ahmad> bye, ima tell you like george bush told me, eff yall ngas im out of here
<mzz> ahmad: reask your question please?
<shrimants> ahmad: you obviously did something wrong. and dont call me retard if you cant figure out how to install ubuntu without doing through an exe
<dranfi> I need help to set up a VPS with Ubuntu.
<mzz> or don't
<jv_> mzz, mine is empty and the sound works..I don't know much about this stuff anyway ;)
<Sharn> shrimants: c o u l d  y o u  h e l p  m e ? p l z ? !
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<shrimants> heh
<mzz> jv_: your /proc/asound/cards is empty? that's a bit odd
<dranfi> Someone has done that before?
<mattgyver> cspack, can i pm you for further assistance on this?
<supernix> Will doing a manual partion edit mess Vista 64 up?
<shrimants> mzz: he tried twice to install ubuntu via wubi an dit failed twice. so i told him to reinstall ahd he was like fuck this
<lompfong> S q a r e H i m s e l f :  u  a r e  a l l  b o d y h a m m e r  t o o
<olivier> 0 intel and 1 saa7134
<jv_> mzz, yes it is and firefox works fine with sound in flash
<shrimants> Sharn: open your .Xdefaults
<olivier> mzz 0 intel and 1 saa7134
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<SquareHimself> lompfong: B O D Y H A M M E R ! !
<PlasmaSheep> mzz: the whole thing? sure
<Sharn> shrimants: o k
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pipegeek> cy21: it's not in the repo, but check out http://opencv.sourcearchive.com/documentation/1.0.0/facedetect_8py-source.html
<mzz> olivier: that's not it then, odd
<shrimants> Sharn: what do you see
<Looce> I would have said you were all on an UCS-2 (UTF-16) encoding, but my rawlog in a hex editor shows 20 (' ') not 00 :P
<cy21> pipegeek, thanks.. looking it up now
<Advance> Hey guy's since 9.04 Theres no shut down bar in the system settings is there a way to recover that???
<Advance> System tab*
<Sharn> shrimants: a  b u n o f  l e t t e r s
<cspack> mattgyver: sure, but have a look at this, it should help http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<bruenig> s h r i m a n t s :   I   h e a r d   s o m e t h i n g   a b o u t   t h e r e   b e i n g   a   b u g   w i t h   e x t 4 ,   c o u l d   t h a t   b e   i t ?
<supernix> I should have figured this channel would be slammed since the release
<SquareHimself> shrimants: I d u n n o  a b o u t  h i m ,  b u t I s e e  d e a d  p e o p l e
<pipegeek> cy21: you'll need to apt-get install python-opencv.  Handy image manipulation toolkit
<Looce> Advance: Remove the "Your username [ i ]" applet from your top Panel
<shrimants> zomg
<ANTRat> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jv_> olivier, also try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<olivier> mzz my last install work fine then all of sudden no sounds so reinstall it no sounds period
<ANTRat> this has gotten too annoying
<PlasmaSheep> mzz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158884/
<shrimants> perhaps its something with an update
<jv_> didn't work for me though, ;)
<cy21> pipegeek, did you compile and run this?
<SquareHimself>  o m g ,  a n  a l l  o u t  o p  c a l l
<shrimants> zomg
<pipegeek> cy21: we're using it in production :)
<shrimants> not ze ops
<shrimants> anything but ze ops
<PlasmaSheep> Who and why called the ops?
<emilianofrgl> hola!
<SquareHimself> / p a r t
<Advance> Looce:  Do i have to? I mean jeeze I had that there before as well. Can I put it back after I remove it because I use different users for different things and well some times I forget what user I'm on.
<jv_> can anyone tell me why the cdrom option is in synaptic
<pipegeek> haha
<PlasmaSheep> AndrewGee: why did you call the ops?
<shrimants> emilianofrgl: holla back
<cy21> pipegeek, i also see a c version.. that is not working?
<mzz> olivier: I'd start by disabling pulse (assuming that's running), then using basic alsa config utilities (alsamixer, speaker-test), then setting pulse back up if considered desirable. But I don't really have the time and experience to walk you through that
<rudle> cheese it, teh ops!
<jv_> it does not le enable it
<pipegeek> Use the c version.  Our shit is written in python, so it was handy
<PlasmaSheep> ANTRat: why did you call the ops?
<jv_> I use apt-cdrom anyway
<jv_> is it a bug?
<shrimants> PlasmaSheep: apparently he was annoyed
<shrimants> or something
<piotker> hi, I have this problem, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and each time when I try to open a movie in full screen mode (using Totem, MPlayer etc) my system freezes. Anyone have a clue?
<PlasmaSheep> shrimants: by what? I hope they kick him.
<shrimants> lol
<shrimants> that would be ironic and funny
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<Looce> Advance: Yes, you can put it back, by right-clicking on a free area of the Panel and choosing Add -> User Switcher
<PlasmaSheep> shrimants: and very fitting.
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: how's it failing exactly?
<jv_> latter
<lompfong> * s i g h *
<shrimants> mzz: look at the link he posted
<SquareHimself> shrimants: Y o u  m e a n  c o m e d i c ?
<PlasmaSheep> mzz: Opengl runs slowly.
<Advance> Looce:  Thats retarded if the developers don't mind me saying so.
<shrimants> his intel driver is being rejected by kernel
<lompfong> l e a v e
<lompfong> e h ?
<shrimants> er...or the other way around maybe
<PlasmaSheep> mzz: And I get errors in xorg.log.
<mzz> shrimants: yeah, but that link shows it starting successfully, I was incorrectly assuming he didn't have a working desktop
<Bo7> piotker: Is it a pirated movie?
<shrimants> oh
<shrimants> ohhh
<Looce> Advance: indeed - I just removed and re-added the applet, and the System menu's options disappeared
<Bo7> piotker: jk :)
<bruenig> ! i n f o   u b u n t u - d e s k t o p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sharn> b r u e n i g :   a n y   l u c k   y e t ?
<piotker> :)
<shrimants> lol
<PlasmaSheep> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<SquareHimself> bruenig: l o l ,  o w n e d
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: afaict none of those messages are particularly critical, but I don't have intel hardware
<shrimants> woah
<Sharn> b r u e n i g :   m i n e   i s   s t i l l   b r o k e e n
<lompfong> i  c a n n o t  q u i t ! i  t y p e  / q u i t  a n d  n o t h i n g  h a p p e n s !
<pppoe_dude> hello. Anyone know if there is an easy way to export a firefox profile and then import it? (including history, bookmarks, saved passwords, saved form information, etc.)
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: how slowly is slowly? What's the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo?
<pipegeek> Advance: Yeah, I'm not a big fan either.  It's been that way since 8.10.  That's usually the first thing I change on a new install
<shrimants> SquareHimself: how come it doesnt space it out when you do nick's
<SquareHimself> / q u i t
<SquareHimself> : /
<bruenig> S h a r n :   j u d g i n g   f r o m   u b o t t u ,   I   g u e s s   t h e r e   i s   s t i l l   a n   i s s u e
<DiJitalwench> can a 32-bit chroot be created in ubuntu without enabling su?
<Bernardakins> Darnit, looks like reinstall time.
<mzz> pppoe_dude: you can just copy the directory around
<Looce> pppoe_dude: back up the files in /home/youruser/.mozilla/firefox/XYZ.profile
<lompfong> w h y  i s  t h a t ?
<Bernardakins> Oh well. :l
<Advance> Looce:  pipegeek:  It's gone again after I readded it.. is there a fix?
<mzz> pppoe_dude: https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Backing+up+your+information
<shrimants> apparently not
<SquareHimself> shrimants: I  g u e s s  i t  h a s  t o  d o  w i t h  t h e  t a b  c o m p l e t i o n
<pipegeek> o.O That I don't know.  That's odd.
<pppoe_dude> Looce: I think I tried that once and it didn't work
<Looce> Advance: Not that I know
<mzz> pppoe_dude: not that user-friendly but effective.
<Sharn> I   d o n t   g e t   i t
<PlasmaSheep> mzz: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158885/
<bruenig> l o m p f o n g :   t h e   b o t   d i d n ' t   a n s w e r   m e   b u t   t h e n   h e   d i d   a n s w e r   P l a s m a S h e e p   s o
<shrimants> SquareHimself: fricken crazy, dude
<Sharn> P O S   i s   b r o k e n   A G A I N
<SquareHimself> h t t p : / / w w w . g o o g l e . c o m
<shrimants> maybe your tab completion is doing something right that bruenig's isnt
<mzz> pppoe_dude: notice the bit about editing profiles.ini when you restore (or copying into an existing profile)
<dranfi> I need to setup my vps so that it runs different websites according to different domain names (transparent redirection to different folders). I want to create different users with ssh access only to their folder.
<pppoe_dude> mzz: thanks
<jtphoenixga> hello everyone
<mzz> pppoe_dude: poke me if you can't get it to work
<SquareHimself> shrimants: h m m . . .
<Sharn> o b o t u :   H A L P
<vigo> !ubotto
<shrimants> mzz: that sounds dirty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<mzz> shrimants: not intended that way
<pppoe_dude> mzz: ok
<piotker> Bo7: Any idea ? (beside that one? :))
<shrimants> :P
<SquareHimself> ! o p s
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o p s
<vigo> There is an online bot. one moment please
<lompfong> t h i s   i s  s t r a n g e . P l a s m a s h e e p  w r o t e  s p a c e d  a l l  t h e  t i m e
<Advance> Looce: Ghey
<mzz> I guess I should s/poke/ping/ though, for the benefit of the people with a dirtier mind than mine
<Bo7> piotker: no, sry
<Sharn> t h i s   i s   r e a l l y   s t a r t i n g   t o   p i s s   m e   o f f
<mzz> folks with the spacing problem: please try a different client for now :)
<shrimants> Sharn: did it used to work before
<Sharn> m z z :   w h a t   d o   y o u   s u g g e s t ?
<pipegeek> which client are those folks using again?
<SquareHimself> I ' m  g o n n a  s w i t c h  m y  t m u x  o v e r  t o  t h e  V C  a n d  s e e  i f t h a t  f i x e s  t h i s
<vigo> Online Ubotu is here: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<demon_> still the same problem i need to sudo pon dsl-provider
<demon_> every time i log in
<Sharn> s q u a r e h i m s e l f :   t e l l   m e   i f   i t   d o e s
<sebsebseb> !ops
<mzz> PlasmaSheep: again those don't look critical to me, but I don't have intel hardware so I can't compare to known-good output
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lompfong> m z z : i  u s e  X - C h a t . w h a t  s h a l l  i  u s e ?
<SquareHimself> Sharn: Am I fixed?
<rdawkins> Is it possible that loading WinXP partition in Ubuntu damages the Windows partition? As soon as I'd installed ubuntu on this computer, WinXP lost its theme settings. Now the IE toolbars are messed up and spyware is not the cause.
<shrimants> SquareHimself: \o/ success
<SquareHimself> Weird
<shrimants> indeedly
<mzz> wait, this spacing thing has spread to x-chat now?
<SquareHimself> Must be something about urxvt
<shrimants> urxvt?
<shrimants> wats that
<fonec0de> anyone got an irc server / channel for discussing virus / malware  - ?
<SquareHimself> shrimants: The best terminal ever.
<mzz> shrimants: a pretty decent terminal emulator
<piotker> Umm One more try: I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and each time when I try to open a movie in full screen mode (using Totem, MPlayer etc) my system freezes. Anyone have a clue?
<koshari> rdawkins did u write to it?
<shrimants> whats it do different?
<Sharn> s q u a r e h i m s e l f :   y e a h ,   i t   i s   f i x e d
<rdawkins> koshari sometimes
<demon_> still the same problem i need to sudo pon dsl-provider every time i log in how can i fix this
<SquareHimself> Sharn: Client/daemon
<Sharn> s q u a r e h i m s e l f :   w h a t   d i d   y o u   d o ?
<SquareHimself> Err... >.>
<shrimants> Sharn: he switched to VC
<SquareHimself> Sharn: Switched my session over to a VC
<koshari> rdawkins well its possable however unlikely
<shrimants> inb4 whats a vc
<mzz> fonec0de: I've heard there's a #malware-removal on this network
<Sharn> W h a t s   a   v c ?
<supernix> I can't get the partioner to allow me to resize the ntfs partition
<pipegeek> virtual console
<shrimants> \o/
<rdawkins> koshari have you ever heard of such a problem?
<mzz> fonec0de: (no clue how active it is though)
<supernix> during install that is
<Looce> m z z :   I   d o n ' t   k n o w
<koshari> no
<DigitalKiwi> you guys are hilarious
<koshari> but i hardly use windows
<racecar56> D: ubuntu is driving me NUTS! pulseaudio is making my audacity all "hacked up"
<SquareHimself> DigitalKiwi: Nou
<rdawkins> k
<DigitalKiwi> lawl
<shrimants> !google youtube wonderful time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mzz> everyone trying to talk to me with the spacing problem: please tabcomplete my nick, I don't highlight on "m z z"
<shrimants> pft
<fonec0de> mzz: thx
<Sharn> p i p e g e e k :   h o w   d o   I   u s e   i t ?
<bruenig> ! o f f t o p i c   |   D i g i t a l K i w i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o f f t o p i c
<pipegeek> racecar56: You can probably get away with just uninstalling pulseaudio.
 * sebsebseb this spacing thing,  how stupid, if that really is an Xchat issue, well what a stupid client Xchat is.   Konversation for the win :)
<SquareHimself> brb, gonna fire up the grill
<Looce> I don't have the spacing problem, I'm just fooling around
<shrimants> so wait whats good about urxvt that gnome terminal cant do
<pipegeek> so long as your sound card supports multiple programs writing to it at once, which most modern ones do, I think
<racecar56> pipegeek: even though it makes ubuntu-desktop get removed?
<mzz> sebsebseb: rumour has it irssi is doing it too. Either that or some of them are faking it.
<bruenig> s e b s e b s e b :   q t   i s   s o   u g l y   t h o u g h ,   I   a m   u s i n g   i r s s i   a n y w a y s
<pipegeek> yeah.  The ubuntu-desktop metapackage is just there to make sure a set of dependencies is installed.  It doesn't actually contain anything itself.
<perlsyntax> I go the ubuntu 8.04.2 STL for some reason it will not pick up my sierra 881 aircard pc card any ideas
<pipegeek> racecar56:
<Sharn> Did VC fix it?
<shrimants> yes
<sebsebseb> mzz: yeah people are probably faking it
<shrimants> zomg
<Sharn> :O
<shrimants> :D
<Sharn> liek omg
<Sharn> I can type normally again!
<racecar56> bruenig: w h y  a r e  y o u  t a l k i n g  l i k e  t h i s
<pipegeek> whee
<Looce> :D
<demon_> still the same problem i need to sudo pon dsl-provider every time i log in how can i memorize this command so it will run on every boot
<perlsyntax> ?
<sebsebseb> mzz: maybe the ops should be here, kicking a few people out
<Sharn> Thanks guys!
<bruenig> S h a r n :   h o w   d i d   y o u   f i x   i t ?
<Sharn> bruenig: I swtiched to a VC!
<shrimants> bruenig: he switched to virtual console
<lompfong> i t h i n k i p a r t l y fixed i t
<shrimants> the ctrl alt 1 thing
<mzz> shrimants: it doesn't have all the gnome-y menus and the like, it has a pretty decent terminal emulator, it's light on resources
<shrimants> hmm
<lompfong> it i s a b i t strange n o w though
<bruenig> S h a r n :   s o r r y   i f   t h i s   s o u n d s   l i k e   a   n o o b ,   b u t   w h a t   i s   a   v i r t u a l   c o n s o l e ?   I s   t h a t   l i k e   v i r t u a l b o x ?
<vigo> rdawkins: Not really understanding the question, XP in Ubuntu? That is not a good idea, XP should be on its own Partition. just like dual booting PCLinux,Ubuntu,PC-BSD and windows, they all have their own partitions.
<Sharn> lompfong: wtf, now it's broke worse!!
<supernix> I am trying to install ubuntu but cant get past the partition stage
<racecar56> bruenig: ctrl+alt+f1
<racecar56> bruenig: that is one
<supernix> it just shows one option to use the entire drive and trying to do a manual partion does not give any options to resize the existing partitions
<sebsebseb> vigo: your wondering about virtual machines?
<mzz> shrimants: in gnome-terminal I have to turn off a bunch of useless stuff to make it usable (it eats alt, the menu takes up screen realestate for no good reason, etc)
<wolf_> anyone know how to make mythbuntu cover the top and bottum panels in Ubuntu 9.04 using gnome?
<vigo> sebsedsed: Yes
<mzz> shrimants: also, urxvt doesn't depend on half of gnome :)
<lompfong> i d o n t know w h a t happened
<sebsebseb> vigo: yes normalley you would want to partition :)
<shrimants> i saw on youtube once there was a terminal that had like
<shrimants> firefox tabs
<pipegeek> mzz: yes, but real transparency!  transpaaarenccyyyyy....
<sebsebseb> vigo: ,but  it can be good to try Ubuntu in a virtual machine inside XP first
<shrimants> it was fricken sweet
<kerin> I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and get an error on boot.  although it says that the error is fatal, it continues after about ten seconds and boots as normal:  modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<shrimants> real transparency?
<mzz> pipegeek: yes, urxvt has that. Does gnome-terminal too? :)
<shrimants> whats the diffrence
<racecar57> trying xp inside a vm on ubuntuis better
<pipegeek> in gnome-terminal with a compositing manager
<bruenig> r a c e c a r 5 6 :   i t   i s   a l l   j u s t   b l a c k   a n d   s t u f f ,   h o w   d o   I   g e t   o u t   o f   i t ! ?
<sebsebseb> racecar57: well yeah
<sebsebseb> racecar57: ,but  noobs have XP already installed
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: why don't you use sed to get rid of your spaces
<racecar57> vigo: notice: it will run slower than your real machine
<pipegeek> well, urxvt has fake transparency at least (mirroring the root window)... does it really have real xcomposite transparency, tho?
<Sharn> b_r_u_e_n_i_g_:_ _w_h_a_t_ _i_s_ _t_h_e_ _p_r_o_b_l_e_m_?_
<lompfong> A n y o n e? I use b r e e z y beaver
<racecar57> GAH racecar57? gotta rejoin
<rdawkins> vigo no I have the two OSes in separate partitions
<shrimants> breezy beaver
<shrimants> ??
<koshari> sebsebseb i think its more effort to install a VM app in windows as wubi or dialboot
<shrimants> i thought it was badger
<bruenig> D i g i t a l K i w i :   i s   s e d   u n d e r   o f f i c e   i n   t h e   a p p l i c a t i o n s   m e n u ?
 * sebsebseb thinks the space stuff is annoying,  and anyone that is faking it should stop doing so
<Sharn> o_m_f_g_,_ _a_r_e_ _y_o_u_ _s_e_r_i_o_u_s_?_!_?_
<rdawkins> I sometimes need to access the files on my Windows partition in Ubuntu
<vigo> sebsedseb: Oh sorry: I was responding to rdawkins question on that one, I am windowless.
<Smokalotapotamus> Which channel would I go to for help?
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: lawl
<Smokalotapotamus> I am an experienced user
<racecar56> back
<shrimants> Sharn: what did you change
<Sharn> I_ _h_a_t_e_ _l_i_n_u_x_ _t_h_i_s_ _i_s_ _t_u_p_i_d_
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus: try this one
<sebsebseb> koshari: wubi no
<DigitalKiwi> Smokalotapotamus: lots of experienced users in #archlinux
<sebsebseb> koshari: wubi is for noobs that can't partition their hard disk usualley
<mzz> ugh
<MK13> when I would shut down Intrepid Ibex, my computer would freeze on the unloading bar after it was all the way gone and you would have to press a button for it to turn off completely, now in Jaunty it gets past the unloading bar then sticks on a CLI looking screen w/ no text only a flashing cursor
<Smokalotapotamus> ok mzz, I am having problems with my volume
<Smokalotapotamus> it is VERY low
<rahul> hey
<Smokalotapotamus> I have my speakers cranked and it's still too quiet
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus, DigitalKiwi: going to some distro support channel for problems with a different distro is generally a bad idea
<koshari> rdawkins if you mount with rad only you cant change the fles
<MarkJones> Hi peeps, Im considering switching from i386 to AMD64 installation.What is the current standing of the differences of the two? Does the Adobe plugin on there webiste work for both systems and if so, does it work equally well on both? Also does AMD64 have an equal number of packages/apps as compared to i386?
<Sharn> s_h_r_i_m_a_n_t_s_:_ _i_ _d_i_d_n_t_ _c_h_a_n_g_e_ _a_n_y_t_h_i_n_g_!_
<Smokalotapotamus> I have checked my sound settings in all the places I can think of
<Sharn> I_t_ _j_u_s_t_ _f_r_i_c_k_i_n_g_ _b_r_o_k_e_!_
<MK13> anyone know what is making it freeze?
<Iceman_B|SSH> how do I display the properties of my harddrive(s) from the command line ?
<racecar56> MarkJones, adobe plugin? huuuuh?
<rdawkins> sebseb the Ubuntu docs are confusing and scary. It made me think the Live CD would destroy HD contents
<sebsebseb> MarkJones: how much RAM do you have?
<MarkJones> sorry my bad adobe flash
<lompfong> w h y does X - C h a t work s o strange ? is t h i s a  f e a t u r e?
<pipegeek> MarkJones: there's a wrapper that'll allow you to run the 32-bit plugin in a 64-bit browser, which is automatically installed when you install flash from the repo ^_^
<MarkJones> 2Gb ram
<sebsebseb> rdawkins: no it won't, unless you tell it to
<bruenig> S=h=a=r=n=:= =y=o=u= =a=r=e= =d=u=m=b=,= =y=o=u=r= =s=p=a=c=e=s= =c=a=m=e= =b=a=c=k= =b=u=t= =t=h=i=s= =t=i=m=e= =w=i=t=h= =_=
<sebsebseb> rdawkins: if you  can read you will be ok
<rahul> lompfong - I am using konversation
<rdawkins> koshari how do i mount with rad?
<pipegeek> MarkJones: It used to be crappy, but preliminary experience suggests that it's much more stable in jaunty
<rahul> I like it a lot better than x-chat
<racecar56> MarkJones, you don't HAVE to use adobe you know....
<mzz> bruenig, Sharn: cut it out
<SquareHimself> b a c k
<sebsebseb> rdawkins: one of the guided options will   put Ubuntu on the whole hard disk, the other won't,  and if you manualley set up partitions yourself, which you have to for Ext4 anyway,  you woudn't just delete XP
<rdawkins> sebseb i know now :)
<pipegeek> MarkJones: Also, adobe has released a 64-bit linux flash alpha.  So they're going to port it eventually
<Sharn> s_c_r_e_w_i_t_ _i_ _g_i_v_e_u_p_
<koshari> rdawkins use fstab and the ro switch
<vigo> rdawkins: Ok, good, there are a few widgets to work with that, way too many to list here, virtualbox is a popular one and is in the repos, There are also NT/DOS and other readers, tools.
<MK13> MarkJones: you can get the beta of adobe's flash player 10 and put it in ~\.mozilla\plugins
<pipegeek> or, rather, finish porting it
<rahul> Can anyone tell me how to make a shell script open multiple copies of a terminal on different desktops
<MarkJones> Is there something in teh repos that works as well?
<loud-loud> hi everybody, i wanna ask something concerning ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<MarkJones> Ok ill keep that in mind.good to know
<rahul> I've gotten a shell script to work that opens an embedded terminal on startup
<SquareHimself> loud-loud: You're not allowed
<mrwes> rahul, why?
<shrimants> i gotta go guys
<shrimants> adios
<bruenig> I|t| |s|e|e|m|s| |t|o| |b|e| |c|h|a|n|g|i|n|g| |t|o| |d|i|f|f|e|r|e|n|t| |s|y|m|b|o|l|s| |i|n| |b|e|t|w|e|e|n| |n|o|w|.| |I| |g|u|e|s|s| |t|h|a|t| |m|a|k|e|s| |s|e|n|s|e|,| |I| |m|e|a|n| |a| |s|p|a|c|e| |i|s| |j|u|s|t| |a| |c|h|a|r|a|c|t|e|r|.| |S|o| |i|f| |a| |s|p|a|c|e|,| |w|h|y| |n|o|t| |a|n|y| |o|t|h|e|r|?|
<Smokalotapotamus> is there a known issue with low volume? I have googled it and tried the suggestions, most were simply "check your volume settings" which was a no-brainer
<sheena1> i'm attempting to archive (zip) my /etc file (backing up before a clean install) and i get an error message. help?
<eraserhead> hi, my wireless network is configured via /etc/network/interfaces . sometimes it disconnects. how do i set it to automatically reconnect ? and why does it disconnect ?
<lompfong> rahul: b u t this  p r o g r a m  is s o  big! A n d ubuntu i s already v e r y bug
<racecar56> Sharn, w3h3a3t 3 i3s 3 t3h3e 3 p3o3i3n3t3?
<doleyb> MarkJones: adobe provides both 32 and 64 bit flash plugins, but idk if they perform well.  (In my experience, neither version of linux flash has good speed)
<loud-loud> SquareHimself> why?
<pipegeek> MarkJones: yeah, just install flashplayer-nonfree  (firefox will do this automatically the first time you need it).  Everything else will be handled automatically
<rahul> but I'm on compiz with 4 different desktops and I want my embedded terminal to appear on all 4 of them on startup
<ltgg> anyone familiar with EnvyNG?  upgraded to 9.04 and now get this:    The application EnvyNG () crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<SquareHimself> loud-loud: 'Cuz, we don't do 64 bit here
<rdawkins> If I load files from the Windows partition but not save any changes, Ubuntu wouldn't write to the partition, right?
<vigo> Oh ok, thank you sebsebseb. That makes sense.
<racecar56> Sharn, w        hh        eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mzz> loud-loud: just ask your question
<loud-loud> SquareHimself> where can i ask plz?
<MarkJones> Yeah but doesnt the non-free flash from the repos just install the official adobe plugin?
<loud-loud> mzz: thx
<SquareHimself> loud-loud: Ask here :p
<MK13> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> vigo: now  partitining
<loud-loud> lol thx guys :)
<pipegeek> MarkJones: Yes, but it also installs the 64bit-to-32bit wrapper
<mzz> MarkJones: yes, although I don't know what it does on 64 bit ubuntu
<barqers> Can someone help? When I turn on skydomes I get a black and white stripes? Is this to do with my graphics driver?
<MarkJones> Oh I see
<racecar56> !installation | vigo
<mib_j5qmqywc> im using linuxmint which i think is based in ubuntu and is using gnome.  I attempt to connect to the internet and it hangs while requesting a network address from my wireless network and then it disconnects... i am using a laptop built in wifi
<ubottu> vigo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> vigo: what are you going to do?
<koshari> rdawkins systems can update things like acces times for the files ect ,
<mzz> MarkJones: (if it installs the 32 bit version + the wrapper or the 64 bit version)
<barqers> everything else works fine...
<racecar56> ~foo
<racecar56> !foo
<ubottu> Bar
<bruenig> I@ @t@h@i@n@k@ @i@t@ @m@i@g@h@t@ @b@e@ @b@e@c@a@u@s@e@ @I@ @a@m@ @i@n@ @a@ @3@2@ @b@i@t@ @c@h@r@o@o@t@,@ @l@e@t@ @m@e@ @s@w@i@t@c@h@ @o@v@e@r@ @i@n@t@o@ @t@h@e@ @n@a@t@i@v@e@ @6@4@ @b@i@t@ @i@r@s@s@i@
<rdawkins> ugh
<racecar56> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<mzz> MarkJones: I do recommend you try the official package first (that one is at least sanely uninstallable)
<racecar56> !baz
<FloodBot2> racecar56: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please see above
<vigo> rdawkins: Correct.
<mzz> bruenig: seriously, cut it out
<bruenig> Is this better?
<pipegeek> Basically, you don't have to think about flash.  It'll probably just work.
<MarkJones> Ok
<sebsebseb> mib_j5qmqywc: this is Ubuntu suppourt not linuxmint suppourt
<koshari> someone kick this clown
<mib_j5qmqywc> i know
<bruenig> does this work?
<racecar56> ! !
<mib_j5qmqywc> thanks
<mib_j5qmqywc> ...
<sebsebseb> mib_j5qmqywc: and so your not meant to get linuxmint help here
<MK13> Does anyone have an idea what might be causint Jaunty (Ibex too) to freeze after the unloading bar finishes at shutdown?
<racecar56> FloodBot2, ?
<rahul> I'm on compiz and I have an embedded terminal that is initialized by a script that reads:
<sebsebseb> mib_j5qmqywc: try  a linuxmint channel  or the general #linux channel?
<racecar56> lol
<rahul> #!/bin/sh
<rahul> sleep 5s
<rahul> gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=trans777
<FloodBot2> rahul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest98606> hey..i'm looking for rtl8187 sources..where could i find them???
<rahul> I want it to open in 4 different desktops
<bruenig> mzz: I switched out of the chroot
<sebsebseb> mib_j5qmqywc: or   I got an idea  see the pm  I am about to send
<rahul> sorry
<rahul> ;(
<MarkJones> Cool you guys are always helpful for the stuff i dont know yet. I greatly apreciate it.Thats why I like coming back in my spare time and helping the people that are strating out like I once did.Very good thanks to everyone!
<chalcedony> question: i'm ssh'd into my husband's computer.. and i can see the photo files now.. but 1 i want them on my computer and 2 i want to show them to friends (not the public really) how can i do this?
<mib_j5qmqywc> um ok well mind telling me where i can get some? i tried a lm channel and there was noone there
<sheena1> i'm attempting to archive (zip) my /etc file (backing up before a clean install) and i get an error message: zip warning: name not matched: etc (and many others with the names of the various files in /etc). Help?
<loud-loud> guys i have 64 bit edition, i downloaded the driver for the nvidia card 180.44, after that, when i restart the computer, just before it turns off a white and other coloured virtical lines appear on the screen then it powers of then restarts again
<mrwes> chalcedony, you can copy them over via scp
<usser> chalcedony, sftp
<pipegeek> Guest98606: I think you can just "sudo apt-get install rtl8187se-source"
<Smokalotapotamus> My volume is very low. I have checked system>preferences>sound and tried setting it for ALSA and OSS but neither makes a difference. I have checked my volume settings, all are maxed out, I have checked alsamixer in terminal, it shows only master volume, but that is maxed out also. This is occurring in all programs, this is not isolated to a single program.
<MarkJones> later guys!
<tyyyrell> ok i've got a sound problem with firefox and adobe flash player (the latest version)
<Guest98606> ohhhhh! i'm an idiot!
<koshari> i wonder why beagle isnt in ubuntu-desktop anymore?
<chalcedony> mrwes: i know how to scp files TO him .. how do i reverse it?
<daftykins> check it's not outputting via optical Smokalotapotamus
<pipegeek> Guest98606: haha, I have that experience about twice an hour :P
<Jordan_U> koshari, tracker
<lstarnes> koshari: I think tracker is used instead
<mib_j5qmqywc> well it looks exactly the same as ubuntu did when attempting to connect and it is run on gnome but i also dont know what im talking about and there could be internal differences
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus: I'd check the "Switches" section in volume control too (and check in its preferences that all switches are actually showing up)
<sebsebseb> mib_j5qmqywc: yeah there are, see my pm
<Smokalotapotamus> thanks mzz, I'll go check that,
<loud-loud> guys i have 64 bit edition, i downloaded the driver for the nvidia card 180.44, after that, when i restart the computer, just before it turns off a white and other coloured virtical lines appear on the screen then it powers of then restarts again
<erUSUL> sheena1: you should not use zip as it does not handle unix permissions... better to use tar + gzip. « tar cvzf etc.tgz etc/ »
<mzz> chalcedony: scp remotehost:/path/to/file /local/path
<mrwes> chalcedony, well  you are ssh'd into his
<mrwes> mzz, said it :)
<vigo> sebsebseb: Oh nothing, just adding a FreeBSD to a HDD, primary, I was asked to get back into web page building by a friend, I was going to inter operate between the Lilo and Grub stuff, Ubuntu8.04Server, and FreeBSD, last time I tried it everything went whacko,  user error I suppose, that is why I ask now.
<joanki123> i get a lot of error messages when updating my 8.04 ... anyone know why this might be happening?
<piotker> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and each time when I try to open a movie in full screen mode (using Totem, MPlayer etc) my system freezes. Anyone have a clue?
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: try this: /exec -o sed 's/\ //g' <<< "DigitalKiwi: testing"
<sheena1> erusul: the first part of that made sense to me. but the end bit was over my head. I'll try compressing with a different format?
<joanki123> here's an example: Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/restricted Packages
<joanki123>   404 Not Found
<mzz> chalcedony: (and obviously run that from a local shell, not from a shell running on his system through ssh)
<erUSUL> sheena1: yep
<joanki123> i also get a lot of: W: Failed to fetch
<DigitalKiwi> while in your chroot
<loud-loud> mzz: guys i have 64 bit edition, i downloaded the driver for the nvidia card 180.44, after that, when i restart the computer, just before it turns off a white and other coloured virtical lines appear on the screen then it powers of then restarts again
<lstarnes> joanki123: gutsy is not supported anymore
<eraserhead> hi, my wireless network is configured via /etc/network/interfaces . sometimes it disconnects. how do i set it to automatically reconnect ? and why does it disconnect ?
<joanki123> i'm using 8.04, lstarnes
<erUSUL> sheena1: tar is the native compress file format in unix
<sheena1> erusul: same error, but no option to view terminal output, so i can't see what the problem is. any other ideas?
<mzz> loud-loud: I'm not familiar enough with ubuntu to walk you through reverting to a less broken driver, sorry
<mrwes> smoking tonight
<Jordan_U> DigitalKiwi, He is a troll
<DigitalKiwi> wut
<mzz> loud-loud: (ubuntu has some fun xorg.conf fallback tricks I'm not familiar with)
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: you meanie
<Looce> eraserhead: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? (32- or 64-bit, Hardy, Intrepid or Jaunty)
<cy21> pipegeek, do you have the cv.h anywhere?
<joanki123> under "Third-Party Software", how do i know which "Recommended Updates" i should uncheck, lstarnes, they all look thet same to me
<erUSUL> sheena1:  « tar cvzf etc.tgz /etc/ »
<eraserhead> it's kubuntu jaunty 32 bits
<eraserhead> Looce:
<chalcedony> thank you mzz :)
<Looce> Hm, I'm not familiar with KDE
<sheena1> erusul: thats a command line code?
<scunizi> loud-loud: install nvidia-settings and then run it.. that will typically fix a lot of nvidia issues.. you're milage may vary
<erUSUL> sheena1: yep
<cy21> pipegeek, i have no ideea how to remove the line numbers in fron of the code
<ltgg> anyone familiar with EnvyNG?  upgraded to 9.04 and now get this:    The application EnvyNG () crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<pipegeek> cy21: It's probably part of opencv, which is I believe in the repository
<lstarnes> joanki123: make sure nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list references gutsy instead of hardy
<joanki123> k
<cy21> pipegeek, i know.. but i have the above problem
<sheena1> erusul: where'd it put the .tar file? it worked, whatever it did
<pipegeek> and there's probably a way to download the bare source for it from that page, but you can remove the line numbers in vi
<mzz> sheena1: current directory
<cy21> pipegeek, how to remove the line numbers
<pipegeek> or with the 'cut' utility
<loud-loud> mzz: thx and scunizi i will give it a try thanx a lot
<eyore15> what is a man-in-th-middle attack?
<cy21> pipegeek,  http://opencv.sourcearchive.com/documentation/1.0.0/cv_2include_2cv_8h-source.html
<erUSUL> sheena1: if you did it on terminal it should be on your home folder
<Smokalotapotamus> Mzz: I only have the headphone switch. I have changed it but there is no effect. should there be more switches in my sound settings?
<cy21> pipegeek, cut utility?
<sheena1> erusul: there is two files there. I'll need both to un-compress later?
<erUSUL> sheena1: Places>home
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus: depends heavily on the card. Does the preferences button in volume-control reveal any more switches?
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus: (this card has over a dozen switches, but only one of them is checked in preferences by default)
<rdawkins> alright thanks guys let me check my drive now
<erUSUL> sheena1: wich ones ¿? you only need  etc.tgz that0s the compressed file with everything in it
<Smokalotapotamus> ok, let me check that, thanks MZZ
<sheena1> erusul: there is also a etc.tar, but that must be from trying to do it from the GUI earlier. Thanks!
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus: similarly you may want to enable some more volume control sliders and ramp them up
<kane77> wohoo! after couple of hours strugling I fixed my grub so at least windows boots :)
<erUSUL> sheena1: ok
<mzz> sheena1: might want to run "tar tf /path/to/etc.tgz" to confirm your files are in there
<DigitalKiwi> it took a couple of hours?
<Advance> AAAAAAAAAAaa
<ryanprior> How can I construct a regular expression that will match strings like "my/foo.txt" but not "my/foo/bar.txt"?
<sheena1> mzz: i see the file is there. thanks all!
<Advance> all my compiz settings GONE!
<pipegeek> cy21: paste it all into a text file (face.tmp, say), then run: cut -d' ' -f 2- face.tmp > face.c
<olivier> mzz still no sounds but when i run test there some action going on put no sounds and every thing is unmuted
<DigitalKiwi> even reinstalling grub entirely only takes a few minutes...
<eraserhead> hi, my wireless network is configured via /etc/network/interfaces . sometimes it disconnects. how do i set it to automatically reconnect ? and why does it disconnect ?
<mzz> ryanprior: something like "[^/]*/[^/]*" possibly
<cy21> pipegeek, thanks :D
<pipegeek> np :)
<Looce> mzz: with ^ at the start and $ at the end
<mzz> ryanprior: (depends heavily on what your actual requirements are, and depending on context you may need what Looce said too)
<tajnapolska> jest tu kto?
<Looce> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<mzz> tajnapolska: english please
<mzz> heh
<olivier> mzz still no sounds but when i run test there some action going on put no sounds and every thing is unmuted
<pipegeek> cy21: I'm a moron.  Install the package opencv-doc.  Then look in /usr/share/doc/opencv-doc/examples/c/facedetect.
<mzz> olivier: define "action"
<pipegeek> cy21: *facepalm*
<ryanprior> mzz: I've got a huge list of file names and I want to only find files in the root directory, called foo.
<GreedyB> I had a post-up command specified in interfaces to remount my nfs shares but its no longer working.. what else could break it?
<Looce> Oh wait, that might not have been Finnish. There wasn't enough text for me to tell. :(
<ryanprior> mzz: so I don't want to match foo/bar/my.txt
<cy21> pipegeek, i have installed the package a few minutes ago.. thanks :D
<pipegeek> hehe np
<cy21> thanks
<ryanprior> mzz: but I do want to match foo/my.txt
<mzz> ryanprior: then some pattern involving "[^/]*" might work (that matches a sequence of characters other than "/")
<olivier> mzz like sound bar showing that i got sound but nothing in the speaker
<subspider> hi guys i need help
<mzz> ryanprior: so perhaps "^foo/[^/]*$"
<mzz> olivier: that really does sound like something is still muted
<eraserhead> hi, my wireless network is configured via /etc/network/interfaces . sometimes it disconnects. how do i set it to automatically reconnect ? and why does it disconnect ?
<subspider> i upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 and now i dont have anysound
<mzz> olivier: if you're using alsamixer notice that moving the volume bar up is not the same as unmuting
<subspider> could you guys help me
<mzz> olivier: (hit the "m" key)
<erUSUL> !ask | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vigo> !ask
<cy21> anyone? what is kded4 ? it just kicked in at 98% cpu ???
<Makrel> Does anyone know how I can disable the fd0 requests during boot?
<vigo> whoops
<mzz> Makrel: which "fd0 requests"?
 * mzz doesn't have an fd0 and it doesn't seem to break anything
<tajnapolska> koniecznie po angielsku? i dont like english
<Makrel> I am booting off USB and it looks for fd0
<subspider> i did my question in one line
<cy21> pipegeek,  do you know what kded4 is? it's at 100% cpu right now
<erUSUL> !pl | tajnapolska
<subspider> i upgrade my ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 and now i dont have anysound
<ubottu> tajnapolska: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pipegeek> cy21: http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kded/html/index.html
<mzz> cy21: iirc "man kded4" works
<joanki123> lstanes, that worked perfectly - THANKS
<Magician> go to 9.04 subspider
<pipegeek> probably working on some task that got into an infinite loop
<pipegeek> or is legitimately busy
<olivier> MZZ nothing happen
<bruenig>  
<bobertdos> So is it the case that we can no longer control what type of database Amarok uses for collection management?
<pipegeek> kde === magic
<cy21> pipegeek,  if i kill it?
<subspider> and you think upgrading to 9.04 will solve my problem
<subspider> ???
<mzz> olivier: pastebin the output of "amixer" please
<Magician> I know it will
<pipegeek> cy21: world probably won't end.  Probably better to log out and log back in again
<subspider> ok
<subspider> thnks
<cy21> pipegeek, ok
<Makrel> I have done the searches for fixes but I can't find the blacklist file in etc
<cy21> pipegeek,  my bad or ubuntu?
<Magician> it has more drivers and better hardware support
<braden_> Has anyone here got linux guest os vmware-tools 7.8.5 to compile on kernel 2.6.28?
<Magician> you will like it better easier to use
<olivier> MZZ what the command
<chris8> hey room -- trying to install a newer version of Audacity (>3.1.5) on Ubuntu 8.09 and having problems finding it on Add/REmove or Synaptic... what am i doin wrong?  All i can find is the old version (with a BAD*** memory leak).  I can find a newer version on another OS using 8.1... does this mean the older version of ubuntu can't support the newer version of Audacity?  pls help... sigh
<pipegeek> dunno.  Probably kde's fault.
<olivier> MZZ sorry im a noob
<mzz> olivier: apt-get install pastebinit, then "amixer|pastebinit", I think
<pipegeek> I'm not a huge kde fan
<subspider> thnk you magician
 * mzz checks
<Magician> chris8 rund sudo apt-get install audacity
<eraserhead> why does ubuntu shutdown the monitor after a whileE?
<Smokalotapotamus> mzz: no luck, I turned on all the switched and I'm still not seeing any change in volume level. I know my speakers have the power, I almost blew them from the pop when unplugging the cable to see if it was loose.
<Makrel> Its a persistent install drive using portable linux but it seems to try to access fd0
<chris8> Magician: will that automatically install the newest version?
<koshari> chris8 it comes down to what dependencies it needs
<Looce> eraserhead: see Screensaver preferences in System > Preferences (GNOME)
<Magician> eraserhead  change your power management settings
<mzz> Smokalotapotamus: strange. Perhaps google for others with the same card and problem?
<eraserhead> Looce: it is set to do nothing
<jacobu> Is there a simple way to convert the netbook remix image into a CD/DVD image (or is there a CD image available?)
<Smokalotapotamus> ok
<Magician> yes it will
<erUSUL> chris8: a program on a version of ubuntu only gets security fixes... no new versions.. unless someone backports it
<Looce> eraserhead: then what Magician said
<erUSUL> !backport | chris8
<eraserhead> Magician: it is set to do nothing
<ubottu> chris8: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mzz> olivier: yep, "amixer|pastebinit" works (after installing pastebinit)
<eraserhead> Looce: it is turned off
<erUSUL> chris8: also you can get newer versions in www.getdeb.com
<Magician> huh?   go to screensaver and change the settings there to
<Makrel> Can I prevent it from looking for a floppy during the boot?
<olivier> mzz Unable to lock the administration directory
<happyface_> Can anyone help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7140118#post7140118 Seems a lot of people are having the problem
<chris8> Koshari:  yeah i found one package download but it didn't automatically download the 30 some libs needed as well, and yes, i aM that lazy
<mzz> olivier: you have a different package manager instance running
<mzz> olivier: either use it to install pastebinit or exit it
<chris8> :erUSUL: thanks!!!
<loud-loud> scunizi: the nvidia-settings is already installed, i tried changing some setting but the problem is still there concerning the vertical lines
<redline14k> hi everyone
<tajnapolska> jak wejść do #ubuntu-pl?
<mzz> olivier: oh, or you're not root
<Magician> hi redline
<Magician> so how does everyone like jaunty
<happyface_> terrible it wont install :P
<mzz> Magician: it hasn't done anything catastrophic yet, but it's not like I've used it much
<porter1> Anyone know why my icons in OpenOffice aren't around, only text?
<usr13> why would crontab jobs not work?
<Makrel> Can't get skype to work yet
<Magician> happyface pm me
<olivier> mzz forget to but sudo
 * mzz is trying to keep a notes file with annoyances
<usr13> Anyone know what could make crontab jobs not work?
<mzz> usr13: define "not work"
<mzz> usr13: edited crontab through the crontab command?
<linduxed> Magician: it fast as hell, but ive got some issues (mainly those i had in intrepid that it took time to fix)
<aoirthoir> hey is anyone having problems with mpeg playing on ubuntu Jaunty?
<Andre_Gondim> how may I open the cdrom device in command line?
<usr13> mzz: Don't know how else to put it?
<Magician> I can get it to install for you happyface
<linduxed> Magician: hardware-stuff
<Veinor> Is there any way to disable the background fade?
<usr13> mzz yes
<mzz> usr13: cron is running? Tried with a completely trivial command (something like "touch /tmp/itworks")?
<redline14k> hey can anyone help me out with a usb raid issue
<Magician> soon we will release 9.10   but what probs you having
<aoirthoir> I get sound, but no video. And I can use totem's screen capture and it works just fine
<mzz> usr13: (specifically running gui (X) apps through cron generally doesn't work)
<jkroll> oh dear ... thats alot of people!
<Looce> porter1 re OpenOffice: I've been wondering that too myself, since Hardy it hasn't given me icons
<aoirthoir> but still not the video
<mzz> Veinor: that's glacial for you too?
<tritium> Magician: 9.10 is six months away
<oOarthurOo> I'm trying to setup ssh and log into another computer on the network, but following the Ubuntu Community Documentation isn't getting me too far. Is there a better how-to that has easier instrsuctions that are step-by-step
<pipegeek> <3 KVM
<hipitihop> I'm about to blow away an existing 8.10 and install a clean 9.04. I have already tared my home directory. Can someone tell me how to capture a list of installed packages so they can be installed later ?
<Veinor> mzz: Yeah, and with compiz enabled it just doesn't work at all and makes the computer unresponsive.
<progre55> hi everybody! how to install all those fancy effects? :)
<usr13> mzz: Command was tested.  Just wanted it to play music file for wake up call.
<porter1> Looce, are you using xfce or gnome? It appears for me only in Xfce
<oOarthurOo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<redline14k> mdadm can not seem to find it after a reboot.  I can assemble the raid after i log in.
<Looce> porter1 re OpenOffice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528369
<Veinor> Er, it still changes backgrounds after a while at least.
<mzz> Veinor: it did work, but it took something closer to minutes than seconds to do so. I haven't attempted to reproduce yet.
<oOarthurOo> Yeah.. that's the documentation on ssh that isn't too helpful
<aoirthoir> oOarthurOo: msg me I will try to help you
<mzz> usr13: what do you mean with "Command was tested"?
<Makrel> There was apparently a blacklist file in the older ubuntus
<usr13> usr/bin/play /home/gayle/music/The-Moody-Blues/Days\ of\ Future\ Passed\ \(Remastered\ 1997\)/*
<Makrel> I spent the last two days just getting this far in booting off USB
<linduxed> ive just installed awesome3.1.1 in jaunty with a "make && sudo make install", is there a way to reverse the process?
<mzz> linduxed: not generally, although if you still have that dir "make uninstall" *might* work
<mzz> linduxed: (this is why "sudo make install" is not your friend, and things like fakeroot hopefully are)
 * mzz hasn't used fakeroot much though
<mzz> usr13: so does (temporarily) adding a rule to crontab to run "touch /tmp/itworks" every 5 seconds work?
<progre55> hi everybody! how to install all those fancy extra effects? :)
<porter1> looce, even with other icons, it still doesn't seem to show icons...
<Makrel> If I can blacklist the floppy it will boot faster.
<oOarthurOo> So far I have installed the openssh-server on the host machine. Then I created some ssh keys. Then I created keys on the machine I want to log in from. Then I emailed the public key to the host computer, and added it to the authorized keys file. Then I disabled password login, and changed the port to 235. I also changed it so that the only user allowed to login is me. But when trying to login with "ssh -p 235 arthur@192.168.0.199
<mzz> oOarthurOo: cut off at "trying to login with"
<oOarthurOo> But when trying to login with "ssh -p 235 arthur@192.168.0.199" I get the following error: WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!  and it tells me to " Add correct host key in /home/arthur/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message
<oOarthurOo> mzz thanks
<cousteau> problem: brasero often segfaults. big problem: nautilus uses brasero and it also segfaults. solution: install nautilus-cd-burner (and thus remove brasero)
<linduxed> mzz: is there a way to track what files are installed during a make install process?
<Looce> oOarthurOo: you may be mixing up the target host with the source host
<aoirthoir> oOarthurOo: did you test the SSH without changing all of that stuff? just on the initial install of the ssh server?
<tajnapolska> jak wejść na #ubuntu-pl?
<linduxed> mzz: that way i could nuke the files manually?
<mzz> oOarthurOo: removing the conflicting line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts is one way around that message, but only do so if you know the remote key has a reason for changing
<RB2> Very strange, after upgrading to 9.04, I no longer have the options for "Lock Screen", etc. and the top toolbar layout is the same as 8.10 ... any suggestions?
<Looce> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tajnapolska> ale jakm wejść? ta
<mzz> linduxed: fakeroot
<linduxed> tajnapolska: "/j #ubuntu-pl"
<KRoKUs> ебать
<mzz> linduxed: let me try to find a page describing this
<rconan> hey guys... I'm having some trouble with samba shares... when I navigate to \\clive\conan in windows it prompts me for username and password then appears to time out after I've enterred it. It works perfectly on linux. Any ideas?
<KRoKUs>  гапггапгага
<MK13> Does anyone have an idea what might be causing Jaunty (Ibex too) to freeze after the unloading bar finishes at shutdown?
<oOarthurOo> Looce: Don't know what that means, so it's likely.  aoirthoir nope. mzz Not sure what you mean by known reason for changing. I just set it up five minutes ago.
<KRoKUs> суки гах
<RB2> Also, pidgin stopped functioning.
<jchamm|home> yay, ubuntu!
<pipegeek> yay!
<Looce> oOarthurOo: the .ssh/known_hosts file is on the host you are SSHing from
<mzz> oOarthurOo: the first time you ssh to a particular machine it remembers a fingerprint for that machine. The next time you ssh to the same system it checks if the fingerprint changed.
<oOarthurOo> Yeah... I'm looking at it now, and there is one key in there. Do I need to add the public key from the host machine to it?
<mzz> oOarthurOo: this is done to prevent you from accidentally giving your password to an attacker who managed to intercept your connection somehow
<ftehw> QUICK QUESTION: jaunty is ignoring my terminal emulator preference in gnome-default-application-properties.  Any ideas how to fix/ a work-around??
<oOarthurOo> mzz: Well. I haven't succesfully ssh'd in yet, so not sure what to think of that.
<olivier> MZZ  i got pastebinit but amixier give me that Couldn't find package amixer
<mzz> oOarthurOo: but if you reinstall the system you're ssh-ing into without backing up its host key that fingerprint changes
<cousteau> installing amarok 1.4, nautilus-cd-burner, bringing back the update notifier icon... now jaunty works almost as well as hardy
<usr13> mzz how do you do seconds?
<ftehw> I note that jaunty obeys my other app prefernces (e.g. browser, email, etc.)
<Looce> oOarthurOo: you only need to add the public key you made for your user on the source host, onto your target host in /etc/ssh/authorized_keys
<mzz> olivier: "amixer", and you should already have it (it's part of alsa utilities installed by default)
<usr13> mzz I only know how to do minutes
<mzz> usr13: oh, once every minute is fine
<mzz> usr13: sorry, haven't touched crontab in ages
<Makrel> Will it look for fd0 on reboot or will it learn?
<olivier> MZZ do you mean alsa mixer
<chalcedony> mzz: scp is giving me an error .. can you look please?
<mzz> olivier: no, I mean the command "amixer"
<mzz> chalcedony: sure
<oOarthurOo> Looce: That's been done.
<mzz> oOarthurOo: this has nothing to do with your user's key, it's erroring out before those keys are even exchanged.
<mzz> oOarthurOo: this has to do with the host key, which is normally generated when you install the ssh server.
<oOarthurOo> I guess what I'm asking is... how do I setup an authorized host.
<oOarthurOo> I want to tell my laptop, this host is cool. Connect to it.
<mzz> oOarthurOo: and as long as the server is freshly installed it is safe to just remove the conflicting line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<AMDfanboy> hi, i want to move 100Gigs from ubuntu machine A to ubuntu machine B, both are connected to a 100Mbps router with cables.  SSH gets me about 4Megs/sec, thats pretty slow.  is there a faster way to do it?  thanks!
<chalcedony> mzz you saw my /notice ?
<Looce> oOarthurOo: remove all entries in .ssh/known_hosts, that way you'll be asked if you want to connect next time
<mzz> chalcedony: no, but looking now
<usr13> mzz: touch ~/itworks does not work either.
<chalcedony> mzz: ty :)
<usr13> mzz: Its' been over a minute
<olivier> MZZ qamix and alsa mixer but no amixer
<mzz> chalcedony: (those go to a server window I rarely look at)
<usser> AMDfanboy, nfs
<mzz> olivier: sec
<AMDfanboy> usser: a lot faster?
<chalcedony> mzz: sorry.. not everyone gets notice to the same place
<mzz> usr13: anything logged to /var/log/ ?
<oOarthurOo> Looce: Done. It worked. Oddly it asked me for a password to login, thought I'd disabled that. I can work through this though. Thanks Looce and thanks mzz
<Looce> AMDfanboy: SSH encrypts, NFS doesn't. That's going to be less processor overhead.
<usser> AMDfanboy, should get to about 8mb/s
<chalcedony> oOarthurOo: glad for you :)
<mzz> oOarthurOo: those are hard to disable completely. I had to edit a file in /etc/pam.d/ to do so.
<Doom> hi
<usser> AMDfanboy, i mean if there's nothing wrong with network that is, nfs has almost no overhead
<Looce> AMDfanboy: FTP would also work, apt-get install vs-ftpd (server) and filezilla (client)
<AMDfanboy> alright, which is easier?
<AMDfanboy> i've had a tough time with nfs before
<Doom> I'm having problems regaurding 9,04 compiz
<Doom> can anyone help
<olivier> MZZ sudo apt-get install amixer (Couldn't find package amixer)
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: i would strongly recommend against anything other than SFTP unless you have a good deal of experience in these things.
<mzz> olivier: yeah, hang on. I'm doing 4 or so things at once
<mzz> chalcedony: tab-complete the local paths
<Looce> mneptok: AMDfanboy's case is on a LAN, and the server is temporary for a transfer
<AMDfanboy> mneptok:  its that hard?
<usr13> mzz nothing in /var/log/messages that looks like it pertains.
<rconan> hey guys... I'm having some trouble with samba shares... when I navigate to \\clive\conan in windows it prompts me for username and password then appears to time out after I've enterred it. It works perfectly on linux. Any ideas?
<Doom> Does anyone know what this means ----- Error: Software Rasterizer in use
<olivier> mzz sorry just trying to give the must info so u can help me
<chalcedony> mzz: ok ill try thank you :)
<cy21> how do you search inside files?
<cy21> from console
<cy21> ?
<Looce> Doom: You're not using a driver that accelerates using your graphics card
<mzz> cy21: grep
<Doom> how can I fix that?
<Looce> cy21: grep 'string' file
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: in the time you have spent asking about it, the time delta bewteen 4MB/s and 8MB/s has been neagted.
<cy21> mzz thanks
<mneptok> *negated
<Doom> better question is can I even fix it
<Looce> Doom: See if you have a graphics driver available in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<AMDfanboy> there's one more thing.  the sftp transfer failed twice, in two different places
<Doom> ok
<Looce> if not,
<Looce> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mzz> olivier: is alsa-utils installed?
<koshari> AMDfanboy use apache
<chalcedony> mzz: i'm not sure i understand what it wants? 41: <tab> Display all 14568 possibilities? (y or n)
<AMDfanboy> i restarted the machine with the files, it had been on doing transfers for a while, i wondered if the disks got heated up.  so i gave it some time to relax.
<AMDfanboy> apache?  the webserver?  isnt that a huge program?
<Doom> says no proprietary drives are in use on this sysyem
<Doom> system**
<mzz> chalcedony: scp Desk<tab>/Pic<tab>...
<olivier> mzz it alsa mixer
<usr13> mzz: Ok there really is something wrong with crontab.  Not doing it's job.
<mzz> olivier: no, not alsamixer. amixer.
<koshari> AMDfanboy dunno, i dont think its very big, check the package size
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: use rsync over ssh to avoid having to re-transfer files
<Doom> Guessing thats bad
<linduxed> mzz: any luck on that fakeroot page? im looking around... but i dont know what to look for :/
<maxxist> Doom what kind of video card do you have?
<usr13> whould could cause a crontab failure?
<Doom> I honestly don't know
<Doom> the computer isn't new at all
<AMDfanboy> ahh, i was thinking about rsync for this.  that way i could keep what moved over before it screwed up.
<mzz> olivier: alsamixer gives you an interactive interface for changing volume. amixer dumps those settings to your screen in a form you can pastebin
<koshari> mneptoks suggestion is good,
<chalcedony> mzz: i'm ssh'd into that one. it's the exact path .. i thought it was having problems with the file name on my box ?
<Doom> I know it was really good when we bought it
<mzz> linduxed: thanks for the reminder, looking again now
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: precisely
<AMDfanboy> how can i get that to work?  i was doing the connect to server thing before
<mzz> chalcedony: I suspect you're on the wrong host
<mzz> chalcedony: if you're trying to scp from your system to someone elses system, run the scp command on your own system
<Doom> Compiz worked for 8.10
<maxxist> Doom you might need to open the computer and look at the video card to get further help.  get the manufacturer and model number....
<Looce> Doom: run at a terminal: lshw -C display
<Doom> ok
<mzz> chalcedony: (that is: don't first ssh in, then run the scp command in that ssh shell)
<chalcedony> mzz: i want to get the pictures from his box to mine
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: rsync -avh -e ssh /path/to/files/to/copy/ user@address:/path/of/destination/
<maxxist> Doom Looce has a way for you
<Doom> ^_^
<Doom> Thanks guys
<rzero86> I am not an Ubuntu user, but I was wondering if someone could help me with a research paper I am doing on it either via main chat or pm
<mzz> chalcedony: in that case run scp you@hishost:/path/to/pictures /home/you/
<hipitihop> is there some way to list packages which were installed by me ? I'm migrating to a new machine a want to know what to install on the new machine
<mzz> chalcedony: (again from your own system)
<AMDfanboy> ok, let me try that.  thanks!
<Doom> 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: np
<badfish69> my spellcheck is in uk english
<Looce> Doom: Intel then?
<AMDfanboy> ok, so which computer do i type that into?  both have open-ssh server on them
<Doom> Yes
<olivier> MZZ what the command line
<Doom> It is Intel
<mzz> olivier: "amixer|pastebinit" (without the quotes)
<olivier> MZZ sorry
<AMDfanboy> i'm on the one with the files now
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: the one with the complete set of files to copy
<AMDfanboy> good
<chalcedony> mzz: i'll try.. ty much :)
<Looce> Doom: Let me switch to my user with sudo, and I'll get back to you
<Doom> ok
<Doom> Thanks so much
<cy21> pipegeek, c code is not working for some reason.. did the python code give you any toruble?
<Doom> I really appreciate this
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: are these large files?
<olivier>    1.
<olivier>       Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<olivier>    2.
<olivier>         Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined
<olivier>    3.
<olivier>         Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<FloodBot2> olivier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pipegeek> cy21: I'm afraid I'm not the one who set things up; I don't have any answers
<Looce> Doom: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-904-intel-graphic-drivers.html
<Doom> ok
<Doom> driver?
<maxxist> Doom this might lead you in the right direction.  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-542565.html
<cy21> pipegeek, you mind if i ask for other drivers?
<Doom> ok
<rzero86> can someone tell me any specific ways Ubuntu handles memory management?
<Doom> thanks bother
<cy21> pipegeek,  sorry.. lol for other examples
<maxxist> Doom  once again Looce has a better link
<pipegeek> cy21: you can ask, but I wouldn't know where to send you
<cy21> pipegeek, i ment on the irc
<linduxed> mzz: ok so now i know what fakeroot is, but i dont see how that should help me
<pipegeek> not at all!
<Doom> lol
<cy21> does anybody know any face recognition source code and / or working example for linux ?? a link or something ?
<mzz> linduxed: I was wrong about the name, hang on
<rzero86> can someone tell me any specific ways Ubuntu handles memory management?
<mzz> linduxed: I think what I actually used was checkinstall, not fakeroot. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Looce> rzero86: /join #linux,##linux
<olivier> mzz i don`t know if u saw my copy/paste
<Doom> Looce I put it in the terminal, but nothing happens
<rzero86> looce: thanks!
<maxxist> z]rzero86 my guess is the same way most linux based os's do???
<AMDfanboy> mneptok: this is my error http://pastebin.com/d2e3b02c0
<Looce> rzero86: Linux is responsible for memory management, it's the kernel in Ubuntu
<mzz> olivier: don't paste in here. Run "amixer|pastebinit", then paste the result from pastebinit in here.
<Looce> Doom: To maxxist's link then, maybe that will work
<Doom> ok
<olivier> mzz http://pastebin.com/f36dd6583
 * mzz frowns
<Makrel> I searched the ubuntu forums but the blacklist files do not seem to work.
<mzz> olivier: "pastebinit /proc/asound/cards" please
<hipitihop> when I tar my using 'tar -cvv folder.tar /home/<user>/ I get "tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors" what does this mean ?
<chalcedony> mzz: http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/d469bbb89
<mzz> hipitihop: that you should drop those "v" switches so you can tell why it errors out
<dewdude> Is using ndiswrapper in Jaunty the only way to get the Broadcomm 43xx series of wlan cards working?
<olivier> mzz http://pastebin.com/f7b028d87
<maxxist> Doom the only problem with my link is the information a little old.  but it might help....
<Doom> ok
<Makrel> Here is the forum, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616153  but I can't find the right files
<hanasaki> anyone have issues with skype audio dropping out and needing to restart it?  and anyone know if skype is ever going to release a new 4 version for linux?
<hipitihop> mzz: someone else here suggested this way to archive my home directory so I can move it to another machine ? what do you suggest
<thekiller> hello there
<chalcedony> hanasaki: i love my skype .. it works
<mzz> olivier: do you have an /etc/alsa.conf or a ~/.asoundrc?
<Makrel> I could not get skype to work when I tested it on testecho
<mzz> hipitihop: to omit those "v"s
<dewdude> hipitihop: while not directed towards me, you might try regular gzipped tars
<Doom> didn't work maxxist
<Doom> -_-
<mzz> hipitihop: it's probably erroring out on some permission problem along the way, and you can't tell because of all the spew from "v"
<mzz> hipitihop: and yeah, I'd add "z" to the command so you get a compressed tarball
<hanasaki> chalcedony:  what version? how did you install it?
<maxxist> Doom  I think i found something.
<Doom> :O
<chalcedony> hanasaki: 8.04
<cy21> hey everyone.. is pidgin going to ever support voice and video for yahoo ?
<chalcedony> hanasaki: apt-get
<maxxist> Doom   try this.... install xserver-org-video-intel in synaptic
<dewdude> cy21: not likely.
<hipitihop> mzz: ok will try without the vv's
<mzz> chalcedony: you keep doing "scp some/path you@otherhost:/some/path
<hipitihop> dewdude: np, what do you have sample command pls
<hanasaki> chalcedony:   what version of skype? and apt-get? its not in the repositories....
<cy21> dewdude, i thought google sponsored something that would help.. no?
<mzz> chalcedony: that's the syntax for copying from your system to someone elses. To copy from someone elses to yours, do "scp you@othersystem:/some/path /local/path"
<Doom> in the terminal right?
<psychic> can some one tell me how to check if my swap"s" are set up right?
<chalcedony> mzz: AHHHH!!
<Doom> target `synaptic' is not a directory
<LordMetroid> ~ot
<Doom> -_-
<LordMetroid> !ot
<dewdude> hipitihop: tar -zcvf file.tar.gz directory
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maxxist> Doom  this is the ubuntu forum link..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513879
<dewdude> or someting to that effect
<Doom> ok
<dewdude> *facepalm*
<Makrel> I am using 8.10 version is there a 9.04 of skype?
<olivier> mzz none i got asound.conf ??
<AMDfanboy> mneptok: sorry man, pidgin crashed again, i really don't think it likes private chats?
<hanasaki> chalcedony: ?? what repo is it in?
<frank_> anyone know why i can't get ubuntu 9.04 updates?
<mzz> olivier: do you or don't you? Not having one is normal.
<mzz> olivier: if you have either, please pastebin.
<dewdude> why is it the good wifi card won't work in this laptop, and the only one that will won't work with ubuntu
<frank_> seems like they are downloading, but never reads the packages and install them
<chalcedony> hanasaki: it's been too long so i don't remember.. i had an awful time with the version before this .. we tried debian flies and all kinds of things
<Doom> Maxxist I read that, but I don't have the driver
<chalcedony> hanasaki: which ubuntu version do you have?
<hanasaki> chalcedony: hmm woudl you run skype and tell me what version it is?
<hanasaki> chalcedony: 2.0.0.72
<psychic> can some one help me with swap?
<AMDfanboy> mneptok: even when you invite me to a private chat pidgin dies, lets keep it here?
<olivier> mzz igot none of them
<meoblast001> hi.. what should i do if a machine is showing a white box for youtube windows in gnash but works fine everywhere else
<maxxist> Doom Open System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager.  and search for that xserver-org-video-intel
<hanasaki> chalcedony: and just installed jaunty.. but it worked the same on the ver before this....
<Doom> ok
<Makrel> The wireless features are better on 9.04 but I need to get beyond this fd0 boot issue from USB
<^Phantom^> is there a skype client for ubuntu?
<olivier> mzz pastebinit  /etc/alsa.conf got nothing and  pastebinit  ~/.asoundrc also nothing
<dewdude> Makrel: i haven't got wireless working in 9.04
<Lexda> Ooo, you're figuring out sound issues?
<Lexda> Wonderful!
<mzz> olivier: yeah, hunting...
<dewdude> and apparently, no one can help
<Linuz2009> Hi, I had a problem with my sound
<maxxist> Doom did you find it?  right click on it and click install.
<psychic> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mzz> olivier: oh, try /etc/asound.conf
<psychic> ?
 * mzz got the name wrong...
<Linuz2009> its not installed  in my hardware
<Doom> hold on a sec
<Makrel> @dewdude, it seems to have problems when I try to run with a new Dell but this old HPNC6000 works fine
<AMDfanboy> mneptok: did you check out that pastebin?  i havent gotten any messages from you since cause my pidgin keeps crashing whenever a private message pops up.
<dewdude> Makrel: i can't get it working...at all
<dewdude> apparently my card is detected
<Doom> I got multiple results maxxist
<dewdude> but it just doesn't even try to connect to anything
<miramardesign> hey all i want to disable gnome-panel in favor of awn but it respawns is i do killall gnome panel and its not in "startup programs" anymore like a lot of google results say.. ??
<Linuz2009> sound card not installed
<DJvRadio> what is a god screen capture software for 9.04???
<olivier> mzz http://pastebin.com/f12aebdc4
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: i have sent several /msgs
<Linuz2009> how to manually install sound card
<AMDfanboy> sorry, didnt get them.
<Linuz2009> how to manually install sound card
<mneptok> AMDfanboy: i am doing 20 things at once, and cannot monitor this channel. it's /msg or nothing. try XChat
<Ninjataaaaaa> how to upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 RC to official version
<maxxist> doom sec...
<dewdude> Linuz2009: don't repeat yourself.
<LjL> !final | Ninjataaaaaa
<ubottu> Ninjataaaaaa: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> Ninjataaaaaa: by installing the updates
<Linuz2009> how to install sound card?
<mzz> olivier: ooh, pulse
<mzz> olivier: rename that file and see if anything changes
<DJvRadio>  what is a god screen recording software for 9.04???
<dewdude> Linuz2009: it should of automatically installed...what kind of card?
<Locum> hi guys i need help with this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158892/
<frank_> are the ubuntu update servers still getting hit HARD for ubuntu 9.04 updates?
<gantry> does anyone have a recommendation for a netbook?  I want it to work with Ubuntu
<Lexda> Frank_, not really.
<Linuz2009> an intel sound card.
<Lexda> I updated directly from the servers yesterday. Got up to 600 down.
<olivier> mzz it won`t let me rename it
<DJvRadio> Sony does good netbooks
<maxxist> Doom there should only be one package that has that exact name...   is it installed?  is it a green check box?
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  I'm trying to set up LIRC on 9.04 with the new version of Boxee (0.9.11.5777, I believe), and I have LIRC giving input to my computer, but I'm not sure where to go from there.  Does anybody know of any good howtos?
<DJvRadio> so does dell
<DJvRadio>  what is a god screen recording software for 9.04???
<mzz> olivier: sudo mv badname goodname
<azfira> pendhyendhy@rocketmail.com
<mysphyt> (Google's not been as much help as I'd like.)
<^Phantom^> is there a skype client for ubuntu?
<dewdude> Linuz2009: "an intel sound card" doesn't tell me anyting
<zamba> ^Phantom^: yup
<dewdude> i don't think intel actually manfactures a sound chip
<maxxist> Doom xserver-xorg-video-intel
<^Phantom^> zamba: where or how can i get it?
<Doom> let me try again
<zamba> ^Phantom^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<^Phantom^> thankies
<Linuz2009> when I type in lspci  -v | less it doesn't display ant audio device
<zamba> ^Phantom^: no problem
 * dewdude really needs to get his wifi working so he can get out of this crawlspace
<parents_> ^Phantom^ yup, I believe it's located in the medubuntu repository, just add that repository then do a search for skype in your synaptic
<DJvRadio>  what is a god screen recording software for 9.04???
<Locum> hi guys i need help with this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158892/
<hipitihop> mzz: ok removing the vv's is showing up  things like "Permission denied" and "socket ignored"
<cdw32> hello
<mzz> hipitihop: :)
<Doom> ok
<Doom> found it
<Locum> any idea?
<frank_> I had the software sources pick the best server. And when i try to check for updates, it shows it downloading like 38 updates, but it never installs them. Everytime I check for updates, it downloads 38 of them
<Doom> Maxxistt
<Linuz2009> how to reinstall a sound card?
<Doom> it installed
<zamba> Locum: i suggest changing your locale to english before pasting stuff
<^Phantom^> okay i'm confused
<mikubuntu> accckkk!!!  is flash sound not working 'everywhere', or just here on my box?
<^Phantom^> how do i do this repository thing?
<mzz> Linuz2009: turn off computer, remove case from computer, unplug soundcard, plug soundcard back in :P
<Locum> zamba,  how?
 * mzz ducks
<olivier> mzz mv: cannot stat `asound.conf': No such file or directory
<zamba> Locum: export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<zamba> Locum: try that
<mzz> olivier: sudo mv /etc/asound.conf /etc/asound.conf.bak
<hipitihop> mzz: the permission denied don't seem critical but how come ther eis stuff in my home dir which I don't have permisison to ? is that because of some stuff done via sudo ?
<mzz> hipitihop: possibly
<Linuz2009> my soundcard isn't in my motherboard
<maxxist> Doom i am seeing lots of 865 bug reports through google.  give me a minute.
<cdw32> i was wondering if anyone would be able to assist me with installing the new version of ubuntu
<mzz> hipitihop: it should be mentioning the file it's complaining about in the message
<Doom> ok
<DJvRadio>  what is a god screen recording software for 9.04???
<DJvRadio>  what is a god screen recording software for 9.04???
<cdubya> how do you get the system to stop prompting for the nm-applet password every time you boot?:
<zamba> DJvRadio: it won't help repeating the question
<mzz> anyone else getting spammed by azfira?
<parents_> ^Phantom^; http://www.medibuntu.org/
<olivier> mzz it work but still no sound
<LjL> !repeat | DJvRadio
<ubottu> DJvRadio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mzz> olivier: rerun amixer|pastebinit please
<zamba> DJvRadio: have you tried googling for "screen recording ubuntu"?
<hipitihop> mzz: so should I tar using sudo  to get around those or will that cause other problems later when I untar the home drive on my new install ?
<maxxist> Doom you can look too.  just google :  ubuntu jaunty intel 865 video
<DJvRadio> zamba yes and i cant find anything
<olivier> MZZ: http://pastebin.com/ff0f5a3c
<mzz> hipitihop: it depends. I can't think of a good reason to have files I can't read in my own homedir, but you may have such a reason.
<zamba> DJvRadio: then you're useless :)
<parents_> ^Phantom^; just use this command to add the repository
<bopferman> Hello, i have just updated to 9.04 and I no longer have 3d acceleration.  I have an intel integrated 82865G
<parents_> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get --yes -q --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update
<FloodBot2> parents_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doom> im looking for intel graphsics ubuntu 9.04
<Doom> not really help though
<mzz> olivier: now we're getting somewhere. Rerun alsamixer, it should have more options now.
<parents_> that wasn't much of a flood >.>
<hipitihop> mzz: ok, thanks for your help.
<perdidopunk> i've just done a fresh install of 9.04, and i'm trying to find libncurses5-dev. libncurses5 shows up in synaptic, but not the dev package. come to think of it, i can't see any dev packages... anybody have an idea why?
<olivier> MZZ: samething
<cdw32> i am trying to install 9.04
<hipitihop> dewdude: so what would be the advantage of using the 'z' flag on that tar command ?
<deb-eater>  I happen to be running ubuntu jaunty on my Lenovo 3000 N500 and I have sent all of my freinds, family and coworkers an email which clearly states that I am on a strict linux only network now
<frank_> I had the software sources pick the best server. And when i try to check for updates, it shows it downloading like 38 updates, but it never installs them. Everytime I check for updates, it downloads 38 of them
<frank_> why?
<hou5ton> DJvRadio:   Try DemoRecorder.   I used it on a previous version
<muzikjock58> can anyone help me with getting madwifi to work on this acer aspire one?
<muzikjock58> im having a devil of a time
<bopferman> anyone know how to get 3d acceleration working with 9.04 with intel 8xxx?
<deb-eater>  the x mission mirrors have served me quite well
<austin__> Hey i think "not sure" but think i installed wine the right way but i dont know how to use it to install windows apps and running them anyone have a guide or an easy way to do it
<Jordan_U> frank_, What it is downloading is the list of available packages, if none of the packages which have newer versions available are packages you have installed, then there are no packages to download and install
<perdidopunk> anyone know why i wouldn't be able to see dev packages in synaptic under 9.04?
<mzz> olivier: did you actually get more options in alsamixer?
<Lexda> austin_, Wine is pretty easy.
<mzz> olivier: and did you try to unmute "front"?
<Lexda> austin__, Ubuntu should associate .exes with Wine.
<^Phantom^> it won't mess up my ubuntu will it, parents_?
<Lexda> Just double click them.
<cdw32> i cant even install 9.04 and i do not know why
<austin__> oh so it auto sets up when i install it?
<^Phantom^> i'm on 8.10
<Lexda> It should.
<hipitihop> austin__: how about the info at http://www.winehq.org/
<^Phantom^> yay skype
<^Phantom^> what's medibuntu?
<nick> hello
<deb-eater> !wine | austin__
<zamba> ^Phantom^: you got it working?
<igor47> i compiled my own module. how do i get modprobe to load it? giving it the path doesn't work
<ubottu> austin__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cdw32, What happens when you try to install?
<^Phantom^> is that like for medical organizations?
<maxxist> Doom sorry man.  I dont know what to look for next.   it seems though there is lots of issues with 865 chipset though.....
<olivier> MZZ if it was muted i unmuted and still no sound
<firstimeubunter> hi i've installed jaunty, i cant change my resolution, i have a cyberblade trident card..i know its old but....anyone can help me
<zamba> ^Phantom^: it's a repository for multimedia packages, which are generally non-free
<ericP> after an upgrade to 9.04 (and at some point under 8.04), a ctl-g in emacs gives me that hideous pcspkr beep
<Doom> -_-
<Doom> Alright
<cdw32> anyone?
<^Phantom^> OH OKAY
<Doom> thanks for the help thoug maxxist
<^Phantom^> oh okay*
<^Phantom^> thankies
<parents_> ^Phantom^ no it won't. In fact you need that repository to watch movies. You have to install it to watch some movies and listen to MP3's
<Doom> though**
<psychic> can some one help me with swap ?
<ericP> i'd prefer the soothing gnome error sound
<^Phantom^> OH, i see
<^Phantom^> skype is installing right now
<cdw32> jordan, i downloaded the img file
<ana5wal> hello
<ana5wal> i have problem with linux plz
<mzz> olivier: can you repastebin "amixer|pastebinit" then?
<AK_Dave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cdw32> but i do not know what to do after that
<Jordan_U> firstimeubunter, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<zamba> ana5wal: ask your question
<parents_> ^Phantom^ sweet
<ana5wal> I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO COMPILE
<Looce> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ana5wal> AND I CANT FIND MY COMPUTER IN LINUX :s
<olivier> MZZ http://pastebin.com/f28fca47e
<firstimeubunter> Jordan_U: yes i will, one minute
<maxxist> Can anyone help Doom with an Intel 865G video problem...   no compiz...
<AK_Dave> ana5wal: can't find your capslock either, eh?
<^Phantom^> yep got skype
<ana5wal> o i found it
<AK_Dave> lol
<Lexda> ana5wal, I'm assuming your computer is sitting right in front of you?
<perdidopunk> you can't find your computer in linux?
<Looce> ana5wal: there is no My Computer in Linux, and the location of the equivalent differs according to your desktop manager (?)
<ana5wal> okay
<Looce> gnome has it in the Places menu
<ana5wal> and my documents
<ana5wal> ?
<deb-eater> I might downgrade my laptop to intrepid ibex
<ana5wal> i cant find it either
<Looce> home directory
<ana5wal> and i dont know how to compile :S
<perdidopunk> deb-eater: so far, i'm regretting upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 on my laptop
<ana5wal> i am ignorant :S i hate myself
<Jordan_U> maxxist, There were a lot of intel cards that were blacklisted in 9.04 because a bug in the intel drivers in 9.04 causes crashes with compiz
<Doom> maxxist
<cdw32> i am so new to this it's very overwhelming
<ana5wal> LINUX ON PC
<ana5wal> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<ana5wal> :D
<FloodBot2> ana5wal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ana5wal> hahaha
<deb-eater> how so perdidopunk?
<Doom> I just tried to turn on desktop effects and the whole screen went white
 * Looce sighs
<hipitihop> perdidopunk: what is your laptop and why ? trepidation here as I have also upgraded
<muzikjock58> am i the only one that is having problems with madwifi in intrepid?
<zamba> omg
<ana5wal> OMFG
<maxxist> Doom did you see Jordan_U comment just above your last one...
<MK13> Does anyone know why a computer running Jaunty would freeze after the unloading bar during shutdown?
<mzz> olivier: odd.
<Lexda> If I can't get my sound issue fixed, then I'll probably downgrade to 8.10. Completely disappointing. Not nearly as fast as supposed, sound issues, new amarok GUI is horrible, etc.
<ana5wal> where is usa ?
<ana5wal> where is ppl
<ana5wal> oh my god
<ana5wal> i am blind
<FloodBot2> ana5wal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<olivier> MZZ im running pulseaudio volume meter and it showing sound but nothing it frustrating
<ana5wal> i cant see anything
<ana5wal> :S
<Lexda> Heh.
<mzz> olivier: try with "alsamixer -c 1"
<perdidopunk> deb-eater: after the upgrade last night, my system was borked. today i did a fresh install. fortunately i keep /usr and /home on separate partitions, so i didn't lose anything, but so far compiz-fusion is running more slowly, and i can't figure out how the heck to install dev packages. specifically libncurses5-dev
<yosii> ext4 did speed things up a bit
<maxxist> Jordan_U  yeah i saw a bunch of bug reports all over google with intel 865 driver...
<firstimeubunter> Jordan_U: xorg....http://pastebin.com/m55b25ff0
<AK_Dave> FloodBot2 FTW!
<mzz> olivier: similarly "speaker-test -D hw:1" (from memory, could be wrong)
<linduxed> how do i resolve this? http://pastebin.com/m40c7d0c9 .... I cant install all of that Findxxxxxxx stuff
<maxxist> Doom you might be better off installing Intrepid Ibex(8.10)   the driver might be more stable.
<olivier> MZZ all up to red
<TopBunny88> perdidopunk: Have you googled for answers
<perdidopunk> TopBunny88: yes
<mzz> olivier: do you get different sliders in alsamixer if you pass -c 1?
<AK_Dave> linduxed: what are you trying to build?
<m0u5e> indicator applet was causing me problems (it kept crashing and disappearing from the panel) so I removed it and reinstalled it... now it no longer appears in the startup application list
<olivier> MZZ nothing change
<DreadKnight> can i do something about my video graphic card in jaunty? (i have intel gma 950 video card) worse jaunty release ever for me >_<
<m0u5e> I remember there was a script that was there... how do i get that script back?
<firstimeubunter> Jordan_U: xorgo....http://pastebin.com/m44c72920
<mzz> olivier: then try alsamixer -c 0
<olivier> MZZ: speaker-test -D hw:1 i got a error
<mzz> olivier: as far as alsa is concerned you have two cards, and I'm not sure which one you actually want
<perdidopunk> i just need curses.h :'(
<maxxist> DreadKnight  it seems lots of people are having problems with intel video cards and jaunty.  i think its due to Intels new driver they released.
<AK_Dave> DreadKnight: Yes. You can roll back to 2.4 from Intrepid, but keep Jaunty, or you can use the 2.6.30 kernel and associated intel xserver-xorg from Karmic. Or you can be patient and wait for backports.
<TopBunny88> Doea any one know how in the world ican get ieseven running under ubuntu?
<perdidopunk> TopBunny88: wine?
<olivier> MZZ: my realtek on board it work in windows
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<mzz> olivier: perhaps ask in #alsa then, I'm stumped.
<DreadKnight> maxxist: yep... phail
<TopBunny88> perdidopunk: what about ies4linux?
<mzz> olivier: also, I'm trying to do something else (sorry)
<perdidopunk> TopBunny88: no idea
<maxxist> DreadKnight makes me happy to be an nvidia lover...
<DreadKnight> AK_Dave: something like that im looking for, but don't know how to achieve it; help would be appreciated
<DreadKnight> maxxist: yeah, nvidia works fine on my other pc... *sigh*
<DreadKnight> maxxist: tablet pc's or laptops usually have intel cards
<olivier> MZZ: alright
 * mzz thinks "Karmic" is a thoroughly silly name
<AK_Dave> DreadKnight: all documented in ubuntuforums.
<AK_Dave> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<DreadKnight> AK_Dave: ok, thanks
<mzz> I'll probably call it Koala.
<AK_Dave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<progre55> hi everybody! I have 3 kernels now (2.6.30, 2.6.28 and 2.6.27). which one do you think I should get rid of and how? :)
<AK_Dave> DreadKnight: hit those two forum threads
<Smokalotapotamus> This audio problem is driving me crazy. I feel like my speakers got even quieter after the upgrade. I thought JJ might solve it.
<Looce> progre55: the two oldest, and with Synaptic
<DreadKnight> AK_Dave: cheers
<progre55> Looce, thanks man
<Looce> progre55: filter by "Installed", type 'lin' in the main area, then right-click and choose "Mark for complete removal"
<Smokalotapotamus> I am frustrated as all hell, how do I remove all the audio options in system>preferences>sound so that I can start fresh?
<maxxist> Doom did you see AK_Dave links above.   might help you with your 865 driver problem.
<firstimeubunter> Jordan_U: did u got my pastebins?
<AK_Dave> DreadKnight: I did the 2.6.30 kernel upgrade, and its nice. Smooth video, smooth effects. Downside? You may find that some other piece of hardware you rely no longer works because the kernel module you've relied on isn't ready for 2.6.30 yet.
<m0u5e> can anyone help me with my indicator-applet
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<AK_Dave> maxxist: whois Doom?
<etfb> Right, I've tried using Skype for video calls, but it's terminally broken.  Is there a free/open source alternative?  Commercial software is too much trouble.
<h8red> hey
<maxxist> AK_Dave someone I was trying to help with an intel 865 driver problem earlier.  before i knew there was a problem with the newer driver.
<druke> Smokalotapotamus: have you tried ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/sound
<nztal> i cannot get sound in flash video working in jaunty despite me following the directions for the non-pulseaudio workaround libflashsupport.so so i'm wondering what else there is i can do.  does gnash work on youtube ?
<AK_Dave> maxxist: I only ask because I don't see a Doom* here.
<h8red> what is the best agp 4x video  card i can get to use for compiz effects, etc
<DreadKnight> AK_Dave: yep, can't wait until linux or distros will be less retarted like this rolling crapware
<h8red> my geforce4 is agp 8x and wont fit in the mobo :(
<jkroll> h8red: i would say a older nvidia gforce series
<olivier> MZZ : on this http://pastebin.com/f7b028d87 does this tell that my intel is on and the other off
<blbrown> I have two graphic cards, both nvidia.  Nvidia-settings is recognizing both.  But it won't let me set the second one as the main display.  I tried xorg.conf but there isn't anything in there.  How can I changed to GPU-2
<maxxist> AK_Dave  haha.  yes you are correct he is gone now.  i should have looked.
<AK_Dave> DreadKnight: Then don't use Linux. Or stick with Hardy.
<asmodeus> anyone know why video players like xine or mplayer grind X to a halt when using Nvidia's drivers?
<DreadKnight> AK_Dave: those have their issues as well... oh well, hope 9.10 will be kick ass
<mzz> olivier: that just tells me you have two cards (and what order they got detected in)
<h8red> jkroll:  i had a geforce 2 mx, but it wasn't that great
<h8red> what about one of those ATI 128 meg deal
<h8red> deals
<unkmar> It appears the fluxbuntu 7.10 sources vanished.  Would it be safe for me to replace my sources.list with one from ubuntu, either 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<DreadKnight> AK_Dave: but linux update regressions are annoying
<event> whats the command to install KDE on ubuntu ?
<olivier> MZZ : ok thx
<DreadKnight> event: you can sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :P
<doleyb> event: install kubuntu-desktop
<jkroll> h8red: i haven't followed ATI's drivers as of late, I wouldn't be a great one to ask since my voice is very one sided :P
<maxxist> DreadKnight  i think it does kickass already.  hehe.
<Hunter> Guys i need help connecting wired in ubuntu 9.04?
<DreadKnight> ^^ brb... restarting x
<m0u5e> guys i need help with my indicator applet? :D
<AK_Dave> DreadKnight: I don't qualify your problem as a regression. Jaunty took a huge step forward in terms of Xorg, and closed source video drivers have not yet caught up.
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I have a file that is one long line of text
<event> thanks
<digifor> I have an ubuntu guest which ifconfig tells me is on 10.0.2.15. When I try to connect http:10.0.2.15/webadmin.nsf it doesn't work.
<wfiuewfew> Any way to automatically truncate the liness?
<blbrown> in the Xorg.conf.  I  have "Configured Video Device"  where is that setting?
<h8red> there's an ATI 128 meg AGP 8x backwards compatible with 4x
<mzz> h8red: the open ati drivers are improving, the closed drivers are dropping support for cards supported by the open drivers (and older versions of the closed driver don't work with newer versions of xorg-server)
<m0u5e> can anyone help me with my indicator-applet?
<digifor> I get an error "Though the site seems valid, the browser was unable to establish a connection."
<digifor> What am I doing wrong?
<h8red> mzz are the open ati driver easily installable from the repos?
<mzz> h8red: I'm still pretty happy with my old-ish r300 (9600 xt) card
<mzz> h8red: you get the open ones by default on most distros
<Smokalotapotamus> How do I remove my audio drivers? I have multiple versions of the same driver showing up in System>Preferences>Sound
<digifor> The guest is in virtualbox.
<AK_Dave> mzz: h8red: unfortunately, the open source ATI drivers don't allow suspend/hibernate. At least in some cases.
<mzz> h8red: this 9600xt just works out of the box and supports most but not all compiz effects
<mzz> AK_Dave: works for me
<chalcedony> mzz: i think it's my dyslexia but i'm sure not figuring out the scp .. i tried someone els's advise and it just isn't working.
<mzz> AK_Dave: (haven't tried it in ubuntu yet, works in gentoo)
<olivier> MZZ : can this help!?! http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/TroubleShooting#The_main_channels_are_unmuted_and_non_zero_volume.2C_but_not_sound
<perdidopunk> weird, i found the dev packages in the list, but i can't search for them...
<AK_Dave> mzz: Not for me. :(
<perdidopunk> oh well
<perdidopunk> later all
<mzz> olivier: sorry, I'm really trying to stop ircing and do something else
<mzz> olivier: ask the channel please
<event> guys i install kubuntu on ubuntu and now i remove kubuntu because i dont like, but in momment i have kubuntu apps on gnome, how i can remove this?
<psychic> how do i tune my computer for best performance i'm new to ubuntu  in windows there was something u just click for best performance????
<olivier> alright
<AK_Dave> mzz: Well, haven't tried it in Gentoo. Doesn't work in Ubuntu. :)
<h8red> wht about a ATI 9250?
<h8red> I can get one of those cheaply
<heath|home> How do I allow multiple users to be able to connect to our wireless network?  If I log in as another user, they do not have the network applet
<h8red> ATI 9250 128 meg, agp 8x, backward compatible w/ 4x, which is what i need... 4x
<chalcedony> mzz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158924/
<AK_Dave> psychic: If you want "click for best performance" then maybe disable compiz desktop effects.
<mzz> chalcedony: I'm sorry to hear it. In everything you pastebinned you simply had the paths backwards
<psychic> how?
<psychic> is that only in 9.04 AK_Dave
<psychic> ?
<AK_Dave> psychic: But other than that, short answer is "no, Linux is not Windows"
<psychic> i know
<mzz> chalcedony: you need a destination to copy to (try "scp -r chull@192.168.3.41:Desktop/Picture/Kodak_Z612/2009_Z612/2009-04/2009-04-26 ~")
<pipegeek> should kvm-img snapshot -c take hours to run on an 8GB image?  I'm kind of surprised
<event> guys i install kubuntu on ubuntu and now i remove kubuntu because i dont like, but in momment i have kubuntu apps on gnome, how i can remove this?
<AK_Dave> psychic: Rclick your desktop, go to Change Background, go to LAST tab, and click NONE
<h8red> can someone tell me if the ATI 9250 is supported in Ubuntu....or give me a link where I can check myself?
<eyore15> I am using an Ubuntu machine to handle my evolution mail; I've been successful in setting up my gmail account so it is fowarded to my Evolution account.  I have one account remaining -- I' using squirrel mail to receive that mail.  Does anyone know how to point squirrel mail to evolution?
<mzz> h8red: almost certainly is supported, I have no idea offhand how much of compiz will work with it
<druke> psychic: you mean like tuning then interface down and such?
<AK_Dave> psychic: That is probably the closest thing to the garbage that Windows claims is "best performance".
<mzz> h8red: see "man radeon"
<cbk486> Can anyone help me? I am using vlc 0.99 on ubuntu 9.04, and the text looks corrupted on every part of the program: http://i43.tinypic.com/o8wklt.png
<psychic> AK_Dave i once stumbled across somthing that had a list of things i would  use my computer for one was like multimedia another option was server and stuff like that, how do i get back there
<psychic> ?
<scunizi> will the netbook remix img also install on a desktop machine? perhaps after writing it to a usb stick (but that is not imparitive)?
<h8red> well i got the cube working with my measly geforce 2 mx, so i'm sure a 128 meg radeon would be an improvement
<AK_Dave> scunizi: yes
<psychic> druke yes
<psychic> i thnk
<event> help plz
<event> guys i install kubuntu on ubuntu and now i remove kubuntu because i dont like, but in momment i have kubuntu apps on gnome, how i can remove this?
<AK_Dave> psychic: don't know what you're referring to
<chalcedony> mzz: YES !!!!!
<chalcedony> mzz: YES !!!!!
<chalcedony> YIPPIE :)
<FloodBot2> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psychic> hmm
<scunizi> AK_Dave: do you know if the img file is recognizable in vbox like an iso would be to create a vm?
<cbk486> event: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mzz> chalcedony: would you prefer a gui, perhaps?
<blbrown> anyone nvidia, change from gpu-0 to gpu-1.  either through nvidia-settings or xorg.conf?  How do I do this?
<AK_Dave> scunizi: I don't know. Just install desktop Jaunty and then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix' to install the UNR metapackage.
<druke> psychic: to duplicate that form of "best performance" right click on the desktop (like changing your wallpaper), in the visual effects check none.
<aa28> guys i have problem converting img file to iso using ccd2iso i got unrecognized sector mode (0) at sector 0! can anyone help me please
<unkmar> have 7.10 files been dropped?
<chalcedony> mzz: guis don't work for me... (visually impaired) . i just have to muddle through with commands .. the ~ was what i needed :)
<Looce> urkmar: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-7.10-eol
<Looce> unkmar: *
<scunizi> AK_Dave: just curious because I have a copy of Hardy on a lappy and 8.10 on my desktop.. I haven't ventured to install 9.04 as yet.
<scunizi> thus the vbox question
<psychic> druke i already have i think it worked better b4 i upgrade to the new buntu  9.04..
<heath|home> How do I allow multiple users to be able to connect to our wireless network?  If I log in as another user, they do not have the network applet
<AK_Dave> scunizi: Well, the UNR metapackage exists to bolt UNR onto a desktop install. Works very well.
<psychic> how about swap can i add another swap part?
<mzz> chalcedony: if you have a sufficiently fancy shell you can tab-complete most of those paths
<psychic> i already have one
<mzz> chalcedony: I don't think that's enabled by default on ubuntu though.
<cbk486>  Can anyone help me? I am using vlc 0.99 on ubuntu 9.04, and the text looks corrupted on every part of the program: http://i43.tinypic.com/o8wklt.png
<scunizi> AK_Dave: and is it selectable as a session?
<AK_Dave> scunizi: But do disable compiz before installing.
<cbk486> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Looce> mzz: I wouldn't consider bash to be fancy :)
<psychic> actualy i'm starting to think i have some malware or somthing thats messing with files is there a virus scanner for ubuntu
<psychic> ?
<mzz> chalcedony: oh, and it needs you to be able to log in without prompts (public key authentication, ssh-agent)
<blbrown> has anyone notice this.  it seems like with the jaunty release I am getting slower frame rates.  Like there is an issue with how the screen renders
<olivier> need help with sound i got none !!!! everything seem to work but no sounds!!!
<mzz> Looce: zsh can do it, I think bash can do it with some poking
<eseven73> is there a way to get RocketFish bluefish dongles to work in Ubuntu?,works just fine in Vista
<druke> psychic: sorry to hear that
<chalcedony> mzz: this worked for me thank you very much :)
<AK_Dave> scunizi: It is not seperate window manager, so no. But it does include a desktop switcher if you want to go back and forth with standard gnome.
<h8red> ok im going to get an ati listed in man radeon
<h8red> to be sure i have driver support for compiz
<jbmigel> can i upgrade from 7.10 to this new one right away... or do i need a stairmaster you think?
<scunizi> AK_Dave: now that is interesting
<psychic> druke is that a no theres no such software?
<cbk486> ?
<mzz> Looce: and I did say "sufficiently fancy", not plain fancy :P
<scunizi> AK_Dave: thanks
<Looce> Hehe
<mzz> h8red: that's not the same thing
<Brando753> hey anyone ever figure out how to get the HP pavilion dv5t to laptop to resume from a suspend???
<cbk486> I also reinstalled vlc w/ apt-get purge and apt-get install but no dice
<mzz> h8red: if it's in "man radeon" you'll get at least 2d support, but compiz won't necessarily work properly. Check with the folks in #compiz too
<mzz> or was it #compiz-fusion? I forgot
<h8red> oh
<druke> psychic: that is correct, there is no automated "ubuntu" tune up application. (there really is no such thing)
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<Brando753> hey anyone ever figure out how to get the HP pavilion dv5t to laptop to resume from a suspend???
<mzz> psychic: there's clamav to scan for viruses, although I don't know how many linux ones that catches
<AK_Dave> mzz: radeon gives me 3D with this Radeon Xpress 200M, but I cannot suspend/hibernate. So the radeon driver does allow 3D, but its a huge "YMMV" thing.
<Looce> clamav is mainly intended for mail servers and the such
<eseven73> is there a way to get RocketFish bluefish dongles to work in Ubuntu?,works just fine in Vista
<cbk486>  Can anyone help me? I am using vlc 0.99 on ubuntu 9.04, and the text looks corrupted on every part of the program: http://i43.tinypic.com/o8wklt.png
<mattgyver> whats the name of the application for ext3 support in windows?
<miramardesign> any1 know how to disable gnome-panel????
<psychic> druke are u familair with the menu i was talking about it's a list of things one might use the computer for and it i would imagine adjust accordingly
<aa28> can anyone help me to convert .img to .iso please
<psychic> mzz thank u
<mattgyver> aa28, sudo apt-get install img2iso
<mzz> Looce: also works nicely to scan my own windows partition or files others send to me (although there are better options for the latter)
<olivier> need help with sound i got none !!!! everything seem to work but no sounds!!!
<aa28> what's ccd2iso
<druke> psychic: No actually, sounds like the ubuntu server install disc, but I am not sure
<mattgyver> aa28 i dont remember, but its not for image files i don think
<mzz> aa28: converts images from clonecd's format to standard iso format you can mount
<storrgie> what is the command to upgrade my server to 9.04?
<psychic> hmm
<AK_Dave> storrgie: sudo update-manager -d
<Looce> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<kbfz> is  there any difference between 8.10 and 9.04?
<aa28> it's saying couldn't find package img2iso
 * mzz blinks
<eseven73> is there a way to get RocketFish bluefish dongles to work in Ubuntu?,works just fine in Vista
<mzz> kbfz: are you hoping someone will say "nope, just the version number changed for cosmetic reasons, no need to upgrade"? :)
<psychic> whats the blink about lol
<Looce> [last message from me was to storrgie]
<Looce> kbfz, see the release notes in the /topic
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<psychic> and how do u do the *** thing
<Looce> psychic: /me
<kbfz> mzz no
<psychic> ok
<blbrown> anyone have an nvidia graphics card and use the nvidia settings.  What is "Configured Video Device" in the xorg.conf file?
<event> good mp3 player?
<HybridZero> Anyone know if there's a simple way to get USB going in a VirtualBox XP install under 9.04?
<aa28> why ubuntu can't find img2iso? package
<event> good mp3 player?
<AK_Dave> HybridZero: Simple? Use Sun's PUEL
<psychic> blbrown what are u trying to do
<psychic> ?
<eseven73> HybridZero, Sun's vbox or the one in repos?
<AK_Dave> HybridZero: You won't have full USB support in the OSE of Virtualbox.
<HybridZero> The version in the repositories.
<HybridZero> OSE or whatever.
<Linuz2009> my sound card isn't physically installed in my computer
<eseven73> if using suns virtualbox you have to be in vboxs group for USB
<scunizi> HybridZero: the repo version doesn't support usb
<tfrew> hello.
<blbrown> psychic, I have two graphics card and either through xorg.conf or through the nvidia-settings change to the second graphics card (in nvidia, it shows up as gpu-1)
<HybridZero> All I'm trying to do is get my iPod going in the XP VM so I can manage it with iTunes.
<Brando753> hey, how can i get firefox to go back via backspace in ubuntu?
<tfrew> I bought a dell xps m1530 with ubuntu in it
<druke> blbrown: the driver is "nvidia"
<tfrew> can i just install the new ubuntu on here?
<eseven73> HybridZero, then get the one from virtualbox's site
<Yondering> blbrown, http://paste.ubuntu.com/158933/
<AK_Dave> HybridZero: But it does depend on what USB device you need access to. If it can be mounted in the host, it can probably be passed through to the client. USB hard drives, for example. But if you need direct access from the guest to the USB device, you need the PUEL edition from Sun.
<blbrown> druke that is the driver but not the device
<Looce> tfrew: Which version are you upgrading from?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<event> good mp3 player?
<HybridZero> Okay, thanks eseven73 and AK_Dave
<AK_Dave> HybridZero: iPod? iTunes? You cannot do that with the OSE version. Not. Possible.
<unop> Brando753, google has the answer to that one.
<kbfz> :)
<eseven73> !players | event
<ubottu> event: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<druke> blbrown: under section "device, it defines the identifier ("config'd video device"), the driver and teh no logo option, that is all
<mikubuntu> im having problems with flash sound today that i dint have yesterday .... someone in xubuntu channel told me to kill pulseaudio, but that din't seem to work, could someone help me troubleshoot?
<ScarpaOP> hi, all! i'm trying to install Jaunty, but it is not recognizing the disk partitions
<aa28> guys where can i find img2iso package? ubuntu can't find it
<psychic> blbrown only thing i can say is that if i was u i might remove the other one i'm still catching my breath after fighting with display drivers for the past 4 days....
<Linuz2009> my sound card is not recongnized
<AK_Dave> HybridZero: You must apt-get remove virtualbox and then install from www.virtualbox.org
<Looce> !universe | aa28
<ubottu> aa28: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Linuz2009> sound card isn't recongnized
<AK_Dave> HybridZero: Also, when you install the PUEL make sure you do it from the commandline. Trust me.
<scunizi> aa28: are you trying to burn the .img file for the netbook remix?
<donnyw> so I seem to have semi-melted one of my laptops by trying to upgrade to Jaunty
<blbrown> Yondering, why is mine so basic.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158935/
<Linuz2009> what can I do?
<tfrew> Looce: i want to install fresh to get ext4
<tfrew> but i don't know what things dell has change
<Linuz2009> it isn't physically installed
<HybridZero> AK_Dave: Thanks, I'll give it a try :)
<tfrew> somone told me the dell ubuntu has special changes
<tfrew> i wanted the system to be faster
<aa28> yes
<AK_Dave> tfrew: Yes, it is compiled for lpia architecture.
<aa28> i am
<aa28> :)
<Yondering> blbrown, it looks to me like your video server didn't complete installing.  First guess.
<tfrew> and my friend said to install with ext4
<hipitihop> is there a way to list/script installed packages/application so that I can easily reinstall them on a fresh ubuntu install ?
<tfrew> lpia?
<scunizi> aa28: you want to put it on a usb stick?
<eseven73> HybridZero, also for me, I had to be in vbox's group for USB
<Guest11147> d
<blbrown> Yondering, how could it work then? e.g. I am using it now
<aa28> no to burn it on dvd r
<PlasmaSheep> tfrew: there aren't ubuntu optimizations specially for dell machines.
<AK_Dave> tfrew: its a specialized i386, but aside from some kernel optimizations not much is different from i386 and you can install i386 debs.
<donnyw> is it possible to try and get my machine to upgrade again?
<Looce> tfrew: there will not be any significant improvement with ext4, from ext3. Also, I would think Dell's modifications are extra driver packages.
<Linuz2009> how do I know if my sound card is supported
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Yes, there is. For the Atom architecture. :)
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Also a special Ubuntu for HP netbooks. :)
<tfrew> is there dell driver's or somthing for 9.04
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: the atom architecture is not used exclusively in dell machines.
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: HP is not dell.
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  This is exhausting: I'm trying to configure LIRC, and something's being done for me somewhere by 9.04--essentially, even without LIRC running, I get some remote input.  Since I don't know where it's coming from, I can't configure it.  :/
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: And could you please show me the special hp ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> !clone | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Yondering> blbrown, I'm not sure tbh, but I used the nvidia-settings tool to generate this one.  (I saved it to my home directory and copied it to /etc/X11 manually.)
<Brando753> hey anyone ever figure out how to get the HP pavilion dv5t to laptop to resume from a suspend???
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: True, but there is a variant of Hardy for Dell and there is a variant of Hardy for HP. :P
<scunizi> aa28: I'm not sure if this will do it or not.. I'm in the process of using it to put the image on a usb stick .. it *might* also allow you to burn it to a cd / dvd.. the image is less than 1 gig. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: wherE?
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Where are the repos, or where is the iso?
<aa28> it can't find it anywhere in ubuntu 8.04 lts
<aa28> img2iso
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: Where is the ISO. And I don't think he's asking about hardy anyway.
<dewdude> yay, wireless is working. now...anyone know how to mount a nfs share? i tried doing mount ip:share but i got errors
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: cool, thanks
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: For the iso, see thepiratebay as I don't know anywhere else to download the Hardy lpia iso for either Dell or HP other than there. Unless buried deep in the support pages from Dell or HP.
<Jordan_U> hipitihop, np
 * kbfz smile
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: There is a Atom iso of Jaunty available from Canonical. Its now called the MID edition.
<danbhfive> AK_Dave: you can get it from the ubuntu torrent page
<aa28> can anyone tell me where to get img2iso package please
<jaypro> im looking for a good program that can encode video files so that i can play them on my mobile phone (samsung memoir). any software suggestions
<AK_Dave> danbhfive: if its a torrent, it is probably tracked on thepiratebay :)
<blbrown> Yondering, here is the nvidia settings.  I would like to just flip a switch and just say GPU-1.  http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4561/screenshotnvidiaxserver.png  Think that is possible
<eseven73> is there a way to get RocketFish bluefish dongles to work in Ubuntu?,works just fine in Vista
<danbhfive> AK_Dave: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969    its in the /topic ...
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: I don't doubt that there's an atom ISO. But Atom is not unique to dell. And when you say that there are ubuntu versions for dell and hp, it's important to note that they are unofficial.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: related question, what if any of the packages depend on special or third party repository, is that automatically taken care of too ?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Unofficial? No, they're quite official.
<Jordan_U> hipitihop, No
<Looce> "Not sanctioned by Canonical" might be better than "unofficial"
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: They aren't official by canonical, if dell and hp make them.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: so I guess take a copy of source.list too
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: I don't know what fine semantic hair you're splitting to say "unofficial" unless that means "can't download direct from ubuntu.com"
<Jordan_U> hipitihop, Yes
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: They're supported Hardy LTS releases.
<Linuz2009> anybody
<Yondering> blbrown, I'm not exactly sure, I'm afraid.
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: Are they endorsed by canonical? Are they linked to from ubuntu.com?
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Do I care? Does it matter? No, and no.
<MK13> unofficial usually means completely community supported, like the ps3 version of ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: Ah, if the answers to my questions are no, then they are not official.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: since I have your attention... I have taken a tar of my home dir, and now will do as you suggested. Is there anything else I should backup to complete the migration ?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<progre55> hi people! I have installed the startupmanager, but I have the 2.6.30 rc2 kernel, and there is no splash screen. moreover, CTRL+ALT+F1 ... F6 just shows a blank black screens. please somebody help out
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: what vid card?
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: intel.
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: You go ahead and be pedantic, split infinetely small irrelevant points. They're not community editions. They're part of commercial partnership between Canonical and vendors. They ARE supported.
<Smokalotapotamus> How do I remove my sound drivers from System>Preferences>Sound?
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: which version
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: version?
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: supported by who?
<Fynn_> xD
<furythor> can anyone help me to see if my lan server works as intented ?
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: 8xx 9xx etc
<furythor> http://88.113.71.221/index.php
<Fynn_> any people help me :D
<Jordan_U> hipitihop, There are config files in /etc and other places, it depends on what exactly you are trying to do
<danbhfive> AK_Dave: do you have a link to these versions?
<aa28> anyone can help with .img to .iso please pm me thank you
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Well, who supports Jaunty on YOUR laptop?
<donnyw> Can someone help me out? I upgraded to jaunty, I now I can't do anything with proprietary drivers
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: not certain. How could I check?
<jlilly> I accidentally installed the freeware flash plugin for firefox. How do I uninstall it now?
<furythor> check and say if you see something else than something like "it works"
<Fynn_> show me the way to the German Chat xD
<Smokalotapotamus> How do I remove my sound drivers from System>Preferences>Sound? I have repeats of the same driver (ALSA, OSS, etc) and my volume is really low.
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: the community,
<AK_Dave> danbhfive: Again, iso or repo?
<plato-bu> Did anybody here experience X corruption with the switch to Jaunty?
<aa28> how can i convert ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img to .iso
<jlilly> nm. think I got it. Was missing a -i flag for grep.
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: specifically #ubuntu and the ubuntu forums.
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: use lspci in a terminal or sudo lshw.. although the latter will give you WAY more info than you need
<zamba> furythor: your freshly installed drupal site, yeah
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: I have an existing laptop with 8.10 that has been upgraded probably since hardy or earlier. Time for a clean install to 9.04
<danbhfive> AK_Dave: whatever.  the webpage?
<AK_Dave> aa28: Can you just install the desktop iso and then apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix later?
<traskbt> As I'm upgrading to 9.04 I get this message, "This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04." Can I still use the drivers from 8.10 if I continue to use the 8.10 kernel rather than the 9.04 kernel?
<beil> i have a problem with gnome-panel when click with right mouse on panel i cant move , add new panel and add apps i have only help and about gnome-panel
<Linuz2009> I need help my sound card isn't recongnized
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158941/
<furythor> okay, that is what I wanted to hear, since for some reason, I can't get from LAN to see site with "outside world" address even ...
<Linuz2009> sound card isn't recongnized
<danbhfive> traskbt: not really.  Its an xorg issue
<Looce> traskbt: The problem lies not with the kernel in use, but the Ubuntu package repository you're using
<aa28> well i want to install on my brother notebook
<AK_Dave> danbhfive: Its nothing I've ever bookmarked, so I don't have anything of the sort handy for you.
<aa28> i'm useing desktop ubuntu 8.04 ltc
<traskbt> Damn, can anyone tell me from experience if they have had this issue and still gotten 3D games to work properly?
<aa28> i can't even burn it on dvd-r
<danbhfive> AK_Dave: oh
<beil> i need help pls
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: the second line describes it (Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03).. not sure but that card might have "issues".. I'll see what I can find.
<beil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7156105#post7156105
<eseven73> No one has the Rocketfish(Best Buy/Broadcom) bluetooth dongle working in Ubuntu? I find that hard to believe
<c0l2e> can I just remove the root.hint zone in my named.conf?? so it DNS only serve our define local zones and if resolving hostnames from internet.. it will go directly to our router??
<plato-bu> Looce: I had the same message come up with my Jaunty upgrade, and now starting the X server gives a messed up screen and makes the laptop unresponsive.  Is there a different repository to use?
<Looce> c0l2e: Yes
<todkon> hey, I'm trying to install glib 2.6 or higher from the apt repo, but it seems 2.4 is the highest, anyone know the correct package name? I tried sudo apt-cache search glib |grep 2.6
<c0l2e> so should I just add forwarders??
<c0l2e> Looce: how can I add forwarders then??
<Looce> plato-bu: Keep using the 8.10 repositories until the issues are resolved
<Looce> c0l2e: Yes, and with the forwarders directive in bind.conf, respectively
<Jordan_U> hipitihop, You can't restore your package list with a different version of Ubuntu, and if your goal in getting a fresh install is to get rid of old cruft packages / config files then you may want to just copy over your data, if you want your settings and packages as similar as possible then just upgrade. Again, what you want to do depends on what you are trying to accomplish.
<plato-bu> Looce: is there a simple way to downgrade back to Intrepid, then?
<Looce> forwarders { 10.5.17.23; }
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: The last time I had this problem was that there was something weird in xorg.conf. However, this is a fresh install, so I doubt that's the problem (nevertheless, here's xorg.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158944/ )
<plato-bu> Looce: or would simply pointing the repositories back and doing a dist-upgrade work?
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | plato-bu
<ubottu> plato-bu: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<danbhfive> AK_Dave: it looks like there isn't special dell distribution.  Canonical just has extra support for dells with the regular version of Ubuntu.
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: told you?
<Looce> plato-bu: The release notes are there to be read before installations, not after. And upgrading to a lower version would leave all packages at the higher version level, because of the way "apt" does package reinstallation
<mattgyver> is there a way to image a partition?
<Looce> mattgyver: man dd
<mattgyver> Thank you
<plato-bu> ubottu: So the system is hosed until a fresh reinstall or the drivers are updated?
<Makrel> This is the only other page I found on the fd0 problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95857
<danbhfive> todkon: you could try searching on packages.ubuntu.com
<Looce> !ubottu | plato-bu
<Aeosynth> what's the evolution server?
<ubottu> plato-bu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: you might want to reboot into the recovery kernel (on the menu if you hit Esc) and there will be an option to "Fix X"
<m0u5e> is there an ubuntu equivalent of ipconfig /flushdns?
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Told me what?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U: makes sense, not just replicating same version to another machine. It would still be nice to have a list of installed ones to then selectively choose in new install
<todkon> thanks danbhfive
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: That there isn't a special dell ubuntu version.
<Looce> m0u5e: sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0 :) none that I know that doesn't break the connection, however
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: the other solution would be to look in synaptic and see if the appropriate driver is installed then check xorg.conf and add the driver line with intel in it
<AK_Dave> danbhfive: Here's a how-to link http://www.ehow.com/how_4723284_install-dell-ubuntu-netbook-remix.html
<m0u5e> Looce: o_O;
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: Can this be done sans recovery mode?
<bopferman> I just updated to 9.04 and I cant play videos.  I get the following error.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158946/
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Well, there is a special Hardy version for netbooks. :P
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: intel drivers are included by default (they're open source)
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: But you cannot download it from ubuntu.com
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: Is it linked to from ubuntuntu.com?
<Looce> bopferman: What graphics card/chipset are you using?
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: yes they are included.. however, and I haven't looked at them in a while, you might have the 8xx driver loaded and need the 9xx driver.. Oops happen sometimes on install
<bopferman> I have an intel 82865 video chipset
<etfb> Is there an alternative to Skype that runs in Linux and does video chat?
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: I don't care if it is or isn't, so go look for yourself.
<zamba> etfb: ekiga
<Looce> bopferman: Does playing the video back work in another player? (totem filename, for instance)
<scunizi> etfb: yes.. ekiga .. it's built in :)
<Jordan_U> etfb, ekiga
<olivier> is there a way to backup my sounds setting so i can reinstall if the sounds when out
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158949/ those?
<Xero> guys how do i get dvd to play?
<plato-bu> Looce: Guess I haven't spent much time here...  However, the release notes don't mention this that I can see
<Xero> i tryed libdvdread3
<Xero> and this $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Xero
<ubottu> Xero: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: I have better things to do, and you have the burden of proof.
<Xero> so what do i have to do to get dvds to play
<etfb> scunizi: That's a Gnome thing?  I'm using KDE (Kubuntu).  But I'll give it a try; thanks.
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: yea.. looks like they are combined now.. didn't use to be
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: I'll go and try to fix X then.
<scunizi> etfb: it should work regardless
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: good luck
<Looce> plato-bu: Apologies, I was actually answering traskbt
<bopferman> I tried playing it back in totem and mplayer that doesnt work either.
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: http://dell-mini.archive.canonical.com/
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: I don't NEED burden of proof, jacka$s
<PlasmaSheep> !language | AK_Dave
<ubottu> AK_Dave: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bsims{fs}> what do I add to xorg to get ctrl-alt-backspace back
<bopferman> Looce:  all these players indicate a similar x window system error, and a BadAlloc with insufficient resources.  Any idea what this means?
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Bite. Me.
<plato-bu> Looce: Am I essentially left with a hosed system until the Ubuntu team figures out how to bring the drivers back, then?
<ltgg> just upgraded to 9.04, but my graphics were downgraded; have a laptop with Radeon XPRESS 200M, where are required drivers to get compiz working again?
<scunizi> Bsims{fs}: try it twice in a row ..
<olivier> is there a way to backup my sounds setting so i can reinstall if the sounds when out
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: And, hit the canonical.com link I supplied.
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: Alright, you win. You don't need to get so worked up about this, however, you seem to have nothing better to do.
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: S T F U
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eseven73> dudes chill
<daftykins> Bsims{fs}, install the package "dontzap" and then run "sudo dontzap --disable"
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: please calm down.
<Looce> bopferman: You might be using the buggy Intel driver
<thiebaude> or get banned
<scunizi> Come on guys.. knock it off
<PlasmaSheep> I didn't do anything.
<Looce> plato-bu: Yes. (If I'm answering the right question and person)
<bopferman> Looce:  Do you know how to revert and use an older intel driver?
<jdu> m0u5e, I am not sure ubuntu caches dns by default, as it is not running nscd
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: Sit down, son. You were wrong from the start.
<m0u5e> jdu: hmm okay thx
<Looce> plato-bu: Though you may be able to back your files up before reinstalling the older version, fresh
<scunizi> AK_Dave: stop baiting him..
<Looce> !intel | testing
<PlasmaSheep> AK_Dave: You are not my father, and you had severe difficulty providing proof, and you have trouble controlling your temper.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Looce> hm.
<Jordan_U> !offtopic  PlasmaSheep AK_Dave
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jordan_U> !offtopic  | PlasmaSheep AK_Dave
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep AK_Dave: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bsims{fs}> I tried installing it, and ran it as sudo and it doesn't work
<AK_Dave> PlasmaSheep: proof not necessary, but you refuse to listen. There, have your silly irrelevant useless "proof".
<[D]> boa noite! =)
<jdu> m0u5e, If you have nscd running, you can restart that with:  sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart
<traskbt> AK_Dave and PlasmaSheep: please stop.
<plato-bu> Looce: Hmm, so I wouldn't be able to load the kernel from 8.10, and match that with the old video driver?
<meoblast001> hi
<jdu> m0u5e, and that would flush it.
<AK_Dave> Jordan_U: Ahh, but this IS an Ubuntu support issue. :)
<meoblast001> how do i skip from hardy to jaunty? and is it safe?
<Bsims{fs}> Ah I have to restart X
<Looce> meoblast001: there's an intermediate upgrade step to Intrepid
<meoblast001> Looce: but i don't want intrepid
<scunizi> meoblast001: if you want to skip you have to have a seperate /home and just do a fresh install without formatting /home
<VisTasTiC> erase hardy, install jaunty, best way to upgrade.
<eseven73> cant skip on non LTS
<Jordan_U> meoblast001, It is not supported and probably will fail wondrously if you try :)
<frankS2> hm, do linux have something equilant to Active Directory?
<olivier> help!!!!         is there a way to backup my sounds setting so i can reinstall if the sounds when out
<meoblast001> scunizi: why... can't it just download the jaunty debs?
<Looce> meoblast001: you'll be able to upgrade to Jaunty immediately within the upgrade. also, read the release notes for BOTH Intrepid and Jaunty before upgrading
<scunizi> meoblast001: nope
<Looce> frankS2: you may want to search for "LDAP server" in Synaptic
<frankS2> Looce: LDAP is not AD
<meoblast001> Looce: will the b43 drivers get erased?
<Jordan_U> meoblast001, Look into transitional packages and such issues
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: Rebooting into recovery mode.
<Looce> frankS2: 1. Linux is not Windows  2. AD may use the LDAP protocol
<eseven73> No one has the Rocketfish(Best Buy/Broadcom) bluetooth dongle working in Ubuntu? I find that hard to believe
<daftykins> LDAP == Lightweight Directory Access Protocol
<geoaxis> i need to get info on a rouge  X window which keeps popping up, who its parents are
<unop> frankS2,  https://oss.gonicus.de/labs/gosa
<Looce> plato-bu: I don't think booting from the old kernel will use the old drivers; the modules are loaded from a specific place irregardless of kernel version
<ax57> Hello all, I am trying to setup a ubuntu laptop for an 11 yr old, is there a app that will block porn sites and other sites that an 11 yr old should not be visiting?
<mib_q3039e3x> anyone know a network packet sniffer?
<frankS2> mib_q3039e3x:  tcpdump
<jdu> meoblast001, it is a little more complicated than simply installing new packages.  Skipping has not been supported except for (I think) 6.10 - 8.04
<unop> frankS2, AD is built upon LDAP (amongst other things) tho
<Looce> mib_q3039e3x: ethereal (now wireshark)
<frankS2> unop: ok
<meoblast001> jdu: i'll just find a way to compile gnash
<mib_q3039e3x> ax57: there's always a way to again around it.
<AK_Dave> eseven73: Is this your problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/33851
<mib_q3039e3x> to get around it
<kholerabb1> how can I bind additional shortcuts that aren't available under "Keyboard Shortcuts".. such as opening the pictures folder?
<plato-bu> Looce: Right, but it seems like I should be able to force apt-get to install the drivers found in the Intrepid repository, and then boot with the old kernel.  Or no?
<eseven73> ax57, just put the computer in a Family room, or other high traffic room
<danbhfive> !shortcuts | kholerabb1
<ubottu> kholerabb1: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<unop> kholerabb1, i use something called xbindkeys
<ltgg> just upgraded to 9.04, but my graphics were downgraded; have a laptop with Radeon XPRESS 200M, where are required drivers to get compiz working again? anyone?
<olivier> help!!!!         is there a way to backup my sounds setting so i can reinstall if the sounds when out
<olivier> help!!!!         is there a way to backup my sounds setting so i can reinstall if the sounds when out
<Looce> plato-bu, sure, you could edit your Apt sources.list to include Intrepid and install the driver from there, but be very careful, and disable the Intrepid repository right after so you don't install any other packages
<ax57> mib_q3039e3x; yeah well i dont think they will find a away around it, they have never used linux and i dont think they want to find a site like that, i just dont want them to accidently click on the wrong thing
<Smerky> Anyone running 9.04 on a Macbook pro?
<eseven73> AK_Dave, kind of I guess
<billybigrigger> i have deluge and transmission installed, transmission is set to default program of opening torrents, how do i change it to deluge? i can't find it in preferred applications, or in firefox's applications settings
<ax57> its for my bosses daughter, which lives with her mom not him
<crdlb> ltgg: the only driver available is the radeon driver, which is enough for compiz
<Looce> ax57: "finding" porn sites is mostly from ads on web sites, installing adblock for firefox could reduce that possibility
<ltgg> crdlb: what name in synaptic?
<ax57> its a very old laptop, and ubuntu runs faster on it then windows, i am trying to put edubuntu on it
<Smerky> Anyone running 9.04 on a Macbook pro?
<crdlb> ltgg: it's installed by default
<todkon> quit
<plato-bu> Looce:  Thanks a bunch.  I'll give that a shot and see what happens
<crdlb> ltgg: what does 'glxinfo | grep renderer' say?
<AK_Dave> eseven73: Then the reason it doesn't work is obvious. The dongle doesn't have any nonvolatile memory because it was built so cheap, so you have to load its firmware to it every time you apply power or plug it in.
<danbhfive> ax57: maybe do a search for dan's guardian
<eseven73> :(
<ax57> Looce: thanks, I will check out adblock for firefox
<eseven73> AK_Dave, so why it work in vista?
<ax57> I allready have noscript on there
<AK_Dave> eseven73: You have the bluetooth equilant of a "windows modem" or a "soft modem" in old parlayance.
<ltgg> think I trashed it with envyNG
<ax57> danbhfive: I will check it out now thanks
<unop> billybigrigger, you can set deluge to be the default application in firefox's applications tho.
<AK_Dave> eseven73: Why work in Vista? Because you installed a little app in Vista that loads the firmware to it so it can work.
<billybigrigger> unop, no i can't
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: Nope.
<crdlb> ltgg: sounds likely, but all damage is fixable
<billybigrigger> unop, i can't see any filetypes associated with bitttorrent
<eseven73> AK_Dave, yeah that makes sense but, I would think Ubuntu would have a driver by now
<eseven73> no?
<billybigrigger> unop, and i can't see anywhere to add a .torrent file extension to open with deluge
<ltgg> crdlb: not so easily for a linux noob
<AK_Dave> eseven73: its not a driver problem.
<Smerky> billybigrigger: .torrents are
<billybigrigger> Smerky, i can't see them
<AK_Dave> eseven73: its a firmware problem
<crdlb> ltgg: well, what did that command say?
<eseven73> oh dang
<daftykins> eseven73, it's not an OS' responsibility to include drivers for everything
<eseven73> daftykins, of course not
<AK_Dave> eseven73: Its a "you bought cheap hardware" problem.
<Smerky> billybigrigger: Down  load one, right click, and go to the prefrences
<eseven73> cheap? it was $41 at bestbuy
<ltgg> envyNG?  cannot remember
<eseven73> :P
<AK_Dave> eseven73: They ripped you off.
<AK_Dave> eseven73: return it.
<eseven73> no it works in vista I aint returning it
<Smerky> eseven73: Why would you buy something at bestbuy? :(
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: do you have any idea what I should do next?
<eseven73> well my laptop didn't have bluetooth Smerky
<ax57> why would you buy vista? hehe
<mib_q3039e3x> why would you buy anything?
<ltgg> just want to get back to where I was at finish of 9.04 upgrade ... compiz worked OK then
<eseven73> ax57, who said anything about buying it ;)
<unop> billybigrigger, in the applications tab, I see an entry for "GTK-based BitTorrent Class" ...
<Harpoon_> evolution keeps asking me to unlock the default keyring.. any idea why?
<unomi> Hi, anyone use gforge?
<AK_Dave> eseven73: There is a slim chance that this might work. Slim.
<ax57> windows 7 if your going that way
<Smerky> eseven73: Sooo? That's no excuse. You could have gotten it from newegg or someplace that doesn't rip you off
<eseven73> you're*
<crdlb> ltgg: no, 'glxinfo | grep renderer', what does that say?
<mib_q3039e3x> just download it..
<danbhfive> Harpoon_: to decrypt your password
<mib_q3039e3x> mininova.org
<eseven73> Smerky, no cc
<alesan> ih is there a program to see .dwg files???
<PlasmaSheep> Smerky: it's a little too late now
<crdlb> ltgg: and please address your messages to me so that I don't miss them
<billybigrigger> unop, i don't
<ax57> Windows 7 > Vista
<PlasmaSheep> !piracy | mib_4a6rub
<ubottu> mib_4a6rub: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<PlasmaSheep> !piracy | mib_q3039e3x
<ubottu> mib_q3039e3x: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<unomi> alesan, I believe blender may be able to load them
<AK_Dave> eseven73: Here's my insane idea: install Sun Virtualbox, the PUEL from virtualbox.org, with USB support, and install Vista in a virtual guest. Allow USB access. Install the dongle software in the virtual guest. Plug in dongle. Load firmware.
<mib_q3039e3x> www.porn.com
<mikeshollen> in Ubuntu hardy, how do I check to see how much hard drive space I have used and how much is still available?
<unop> billybigrigger, search for 'torrent' there, maybe yours is called something else ?
<maximumbob> So, why does Ubuntu no longer automatically load my .Xmodmap file? Is that a policy change or a bug? Or do I just have to do one thing?
<ax57> ouch! PlasmaSheep blew the whistle
<unop> !ot | mib_q3039e3x
<ubottu> mib_q3039e3x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_q3039e3x> just go to mininova
<PlasmaSheep> ax57: :p
<felixsulla> Guys, what are some laptops that Ubuntu runs really well on without a lot of fuss?
<billybigrigger> unop, i did, nothing
<PlasmaSheep> mib_q3039e3x: seriously, stop
<ltgg> crdlb:  bunch of stuff like this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ltgg> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ltgg> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ltgg> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<FloodBot2> ltgg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ax57> I know about that stuff allready dude lol
<ax57> torrents are pretty old now
<slew> hello, i just installed kubntu 9.04 but i cant get the wireless to work with my atheros in an hp dv5. cant seem to find any solution in forums.
<Smerky> billybigrigger: Did you do what I sugested?
<Amer28> guys i want to burn ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img how can i do it? i want to burn it on dvd-r and to install the system on the laptop can someone help me please
 * crdlb pats the floodbot
<MK13> felixsulla: It runs on my Aspire  4520 just fine
<PlasmaSheep> ax57: Yes, everyone does. People know people can be killed, but that doesn't make it ok to do so.
<daftykins> google for "unetbootin" Amer28
<billybigrigger> Smerky, i downloaded a torrent yes, ff still doesnt show it
<DJvRadio> Whats going on and who is floodbot??
<jdu> felixsulla, a lot of people use thinkpads here.  They need to be > t2?
<mib_q3039e3x> amer28 burn it and reboot it
<crdlb> ltgg: only one of those would have been plenty, since they're all identical ...
<AK_Dave> Amer28: Try this: install the desktop i386 and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<ax57> PlasmaSheep: I got my copy of ubuntu off of mininova
<eseven73> AK_Dave, that's a good idea actually, but I really don't like having to use Virtualbox just for one thing, but I suppose there's not much choice, thanks for the info.
<ax57> not all torrents are illegal
<mib_q3039e3x> you can just download ubuntu from the ubuntu site..
<felixsulla> jdu: I have an SL300 but I guess they aren't "real" thinkpads, different architechture
<Smerky> billybigrigger: You have to go to the prefrences and choose which application to open it in.
<PlasmaSheep> ax57: I never said all torrents were illegal.
<billybigrigger> Smerky, i ended up just going and picking /usr/bin/deluge from firefox, but i just found it odd how ubuntu does recognize deluge is installed and give me the option, a new user wouldnt have the smarts to look in /usr/bin for deluge
<maximumbob> I know how to load my .Xmodmap with 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap' but Intrepid loaded it automagically the first time... how can I make Jaunty do the same?
<ax57> yeah, but its slower off the ubuntu site
<trgbeck> nope toshiba satellite A205
<PlasmaSheep> ax57: I myself downloaded ubuntu from a torrent.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ax57> plus uses ubuntus bandwidth
<Amer28> what's netmix-remix anyway new system for laptops?
<AK_Dave> eseven73: It would be a LOT of work to make the dongle work. But presumably, once you get the firmware into it then bluez should use it.
<Looce> I downloaded Jaunty Beta from a torrent as well, but redownloaded the Release and got a CD from shipit
<trgbeck> i order from ubuntu site
<billybigrigger> Smerky, im not saying i don't know how to do it, just ubuntu makes it hard for a new user, which is not cool as deluge is far superior to transmission in my books
<crdlb> ltgg: anyway, make sure that xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed; if it is, put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin
<PlasmaSheep> Amer28: It's optimized for weaker hardware.
<ltgg> crdlb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158963/
<daftykins> maximumbob, did you not install with the proper modmap?
<danbhfive> Amer28: its for netbooks.  basically laptops with very small screens
<Linuz2009> someone I need help
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<Smerky> billybigrigger: Go try to do the same thing in openBSD and tell me what you think.
<Looce> !any | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about any
<Looce> !ask | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mib_q3039e3x> what's ur problem?
<Looce> sorry. :P
<kholerabb1> sorry if someone already replied to this: how can I bind shortcuts that are not in Keybaord Shortuts?
<PlasmaSheep> Looce beat me to it. :O
<Linuz2009> my sound card isn't recongnized
<Linuz2009> by my hardware
<jdu> felixsulla, I don't have any experience with the really new non-t series like SL, but the more modern thinkpads seem to work very well.  However, the really old ones don't work that well.
<Amer28> what's ﻿unetbootin anyway
<AK_Dave> Amer28: netbook-remix is i386 with a desktop environment designed for smaller screens. Used to be, pre-Jaunty, UNR was designed for Atom and weaker CPUs. But today, Jaunty UNR is standard i386.
<PlasmaSheep> Linuz2009: what sound card?
<maximumbob> daftykins: "Proper" modmap? My .Xmodmap just remaps the internet 'forward','back' keys to page up and page down...
<billybigrigger> Smerky, last time i checked ubuntu wasn't bsd
<Linuz2009> a built in sound card intel8x0
<PlasmaSheep> !netbookremix | Amer28
<ltgg> crdlb: how do I know if xserver-xorg-video-ati is installed?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbookremix
<AK_Dave> Amer28: What netbook do you want this on?
<Looce> kholerabb1: you can click on Add to map a 'name' to a custom command to start whatever you want
<PlasmaSheep> !netbook | Amer28
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<maximumbob> daftykins: When I first made it, Intrepid saw it on login and asked if I wanted to import. I said yes and never had to again. Jaunty did that, but forgets on every login and I have to do it in terminal.
<PlasmaSheep> interesting
<Amer28> sony laptop
<MK13> !NBR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NBR
<mib_q3039e3x> maybe you can download the sound driver
<crdlb> ltgg: you can check in synaptic, or with 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati' if you'd prefer
<AK_Dave> Amer28: Sony makes a lot of laptops. What size is the screen?
<daftykins> ok nevermind maximumbob i have no idea what you mean.
<Amer28> 17'' screen
<mib_q3039e3x> amer28 that's a big screen
<AK_Dave> Amer28: UNR is designed for 9-10" screens.
<maximumbob> daftykins: It's for remapping keys
<Smerky> billybigrigger: I am just saying not to complain. I'd rather ubuntu not to be too easy. It makes it challenging that way and you end up learning from what you stumble across to fix you problem.
<Linuz2009> typed in lspci -v | less and it doesn't list audio device
<PlasmaSheep> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<Amer28> oo so should i install regular ubuntu then?
<daftykins> maximumbob, actually you can just add it to your ~/.bashrc so it runs on every login
<PlasmaSheep> Amer28: yes
<jdu> maximumbob, you might also do somewhat of a hack by adding xmodmap commands to some other script like .xsession
<billybigrigger> Smerky, turns off alot of new users though
<Linuz2009> don't know what to do/
<mib_q3039e3x> amer28 yes, install the ubuntu 9.04
<Smerky> billybigrigger: THen they should go use macs
<AK_Dave> Amer28: I suggest just installing regular Jaunty i386, and then if you still want UNR on it then apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix onto it.
<billybigrigger> Smerky, i agree with you about not making things too easy, but somethings should just be there you know what i mean?
<Smerky> :P
<Linuz2009> need help with my sound card not being recongnized
<Amer28> should i install 9.04 or 8.04
<kholerabb1> looc: :D missed that thanks you
<maximumbob> daftykins, jdu: I could... but it just bugs me that it used to do it automagically and I would have to go all hacky now.
<mikeshollen> I think I only have like a 60 or an 80 gb hard drive in my laptop, but my disk usage analyzer is telling me it's a lot bigger, why?
<mib_q3039e3x> 9.04
<ax57> Amer28: make sure your ubuntu has all the new updates as well
<Linuz2009> running jaunty
<thiebaude> Amer28: if it was me i would say 9.04
<Linuz2009> any help would be useful
<Amer28> ok
<Linuz2009> hello?
<Smerky> billybigrigger: Yes yes, it is true. We should prabably stop this since it's off topic now. :P
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<Amer28> thanks guys
<billybigrigger> Smerky, hehe telling users to buy a mac is not a good way for ubuntu and linux in general to gain market share :P
<billybigrigger> Smerky, agreed
<ax57> Linux > Mac
<AK_Dave> billybigrigger: But sometimes its the right answer. :)
<thiebaude> billybigrigger: i agree
<asd> asd
<musikgoat|main> mikeshollen: because its looking at all the mounted devices
<daftykins> with Linux you should get used to things not being all handed to you maximumbob ;)
<Linuz2009> I want to know how to fix this problem
<Linuz2009> any body help/
<Linuz2009> anybody?
<billybigrigger> AK_Dave, haha point taken
<CodyT07> hello guys, quick question, what is the image called u see on shutdown and start up?
<Smerky> billybigrigger: Nope. But they are easy, aren't they? Well that's what they say. Also over priced hardware. :P
<Linuz2009> need help with my sound.
<daftykins> pastebin your "lspci" output so somebody knows what your wireless card is Linuz2009
<egosintrick> Linuz2009 what
<jdu> CodyT07, splash screen
<billybigrigger> Smerky, couldn't tell ya, i've never touched a mac
<ax57> Linuz2009: make sure your ubuntu is updated
<daftykins> s/wireless/sound/
<Linuz2009> yes it is.
<maximumbob> daftykins: I've done Gentoo installs - I know. And I'm fine with it. But when you upgrade software and _lose_ some functionality... that's when I get an eye twitch. :p
<H_M-Ubuntu> Linux > UNIX > NT.. Heh
<H_M-Ubuntu> Just adding my two cents.
<CodyT07> many thanks
<AK_Dave> maximumbob: Did you read the release notes before upgrading?
<daftykins> be interesting to see how a proper fresh install works maximumbob
<ax57> Linuz2009: is it a nvidia sound card? you can get the newest drivers from there site, instead of useing ubuntus drivers
<maximumbob> daftykins: might do it sometime this summer
<Linuz2009> no its an intel 8x0 sound card
<maximumbob> AK_Dave: Not everything
<MK13> linux > unix > typewriter > NT *
<ltgg> crdlb: get this: -bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Permission denied
<CuriosTiger> Does ubuntu have something like rpm-based distro's "yum groupinstall"? E.g. some easy way to get all the xfce packages?
<jdu> CuriosTiger, apt-get
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<crdlb> ltgg: it's not a command, it's just a file, which you can open in a text editor
<egosintrick> System > Preferences > Sound make sure your card is default
<tucker> l
<Linuz2009> how do I paste bin my info?
<Looce> CuriosTiger: tasksel
<jdu> CuriosTiger, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<eseven73> CuriosTiger, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I believe
<Looce> !pb | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Linuz2009> I got my computer info
<plato-bu> CuriosTiger: install xubuntu-desktop
<tictac232434> Hey, Does anyone know how to fix the issue with Vmware where it won't load but it appears on the taskbar then dissappears?
<vigo> CuriosTiger: Look at alien
<AK_Dave> maximumbob: I wonder if your problem has something to do with the new version of X in Jaunty.
<PlasmaSheep> Looce: on a roll today :p
<CuriosTiger> jdu: Thanks. And is there a way to see the list of available groups?
<Looce> PlasmaSheep: yeah :p
<unkmar> how do I determine which version of ubuntu I am running?
<daftykins> CuriosTiger, "sudo apt-get install xfce4"
<tritium> unkmar: lsb_release -a
<crdlb> ltgg: also, you can install 'pastebinit' and run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' which will do it for you
<Looce> PlasmaSheep: I must admit I've read some of the "ubottu tidbit list"
<PlasmaSheep> Looce: and type fast :P
<Looce> ~70 WPM, but that's a bit off-topic now :)
<maximumbob> AK_Dave: I don't think so. The same dialog appeared that showed me "available xmodmap files" and two panes, where I could "activate" an available one and it would go to the "activated" pile... It just doesn't seem to stick. But it doesn't seem like... well... maybe. Meh.
<PlasmaSheep> HEH
<PlasmaSheep> *heh
<maximumbob> I'll just add an entry to "Sessions" for now
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<CodyT07> anyone else notice the resolution seems higher then normal on gnome 9.04 ubuntu? im at 1440 by 900 but it seems higher
<CuriosTiger> ak_dave: Vmware wasn't very happy with Jaunty
<DIL> in 8.10 should there be a connect to server under places
<jdu> CuriosTiger, It is not so much a group as xubuntu-desktop depends on all the other packages.   Common ones are xubuntu-desktop  ubuntu-desktop  kubuntu-desktop  etc.  I don't know about a list, google...
<tictac232434> Curios
<tritium> DIL: yes
<CuriosTiger> of course, there will probably be a vmware-tools update to fix that, but we'll probably have to wait six months for it :P
<AK_Dave> CuriosTiger: I don't know anything about VMware.
<tictac232434> Does Vmware work with other versions?
<PlasmaSheep> CodyT07: It's impossible for it to actually BE higher, so it's just you/
<daftykins> which VMware did you try and install CuriosTiger
<CuriosTiger> tictac: Yes. 8.10 is fine now.
<vigo> DIL: Yes, it is there by default.
<maximumbob> Ah "Sessions" has become "Startup Applications"
<tictac232434> ty
<CodyT07> nvidia driver reports 1440 by 900 and KDE shows normal. Though the splash screen is super small now
<tictac232434> I will reinstall then
<tictac232434> lol
<CuriosTiger> daftykins: Workstation 6.5.2, Fusion 2.0.3
<DIL> it is on mine
<kinection> hello, i have a radeon hd4850, and i installed the fglrx drivers, right after installing and restarting, i have a problem in that my monitor (which is unfortunatley a LCD that only has vga) cannot display what the card is outputting, is there anything i can do to fix it?
<DIL> it is NOT on mine
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<tritium> !repeat | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<akincer> My performance of FPS games (Urban Terror in particular) in 9.04 is abysmal. They are sluggish and it feels like I'm playing over a dial-up connection yet my ping is low. Anyone else see this?
<PlasmaSheep> oops, didn't notice how fast I repeated.
<mib_q3039e3x> kinection, you can switch the screen resolution
<AK_Dave> kinection: You probably need to roll back out of the fglrx, but you may be able to tweak your monitor mode in xorg.conf. Until you can figure out the latter, the former would be accomplished with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<CuriosTiger> yes
<daftykins> kinection, you can force 'vesa' mode in your xorg.conf to regain a working desktop
<tritium> Looce: what's the story with MsFrizzle?
<akincer> kinection: I'm seeing similar issues. The Display app works sometimes and sometimes not. HD4870 here
<tritium> MsFrizzle: test
<Linuz2009> OKAY. here's the URL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/158971/
<Looce> tritium: It would be rather off-topic...
<daftykins> what graphics akincer
<tritium> Looce: bot?
<DIL> vigo, et al OK so if it is not there how can i place connect to server back under places
<Looce> also it has no triggers at all
<kinection> yea, i understand that i can force vesa, i was just wondering about any problems with the hd4850 and the fglrx drivers, but i may just roll back...
<Linuz2009> please review the infomation
<akincer> ATI HD4870
<Linuz2009> for those who responded
<ltgg> crdlb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158972/
<Looce> yes, tritium, I'm testing an IRC handler I wrote
<tritium> Looce: please, no unofficial bots here
<akincer> the open source ATI driver works great and the Display app even detects my monitor type. The closed source one -- not som uch
<tritium> Thank you, Looce.
<ltgg> there are also a number of previous versions of this log
<Looce> I'll remove the connection definition in my bot, sorry
<kinection> does the open source one support 3d?
<tritium> Looce: no problem
<crdlb> ltgg: you have the nvidia driver installed :)
<akincer> unfortunately, the open source driver and 3D performance in games don't play well together with the HD4870
<Linuz2009> hello? did someone read the paste bin I posted
<Linuz2009> its http://paste.ubuntu.com/158971/
<Linuz2009> I had a sound problem
<tictac232434> Is there a Ubuntu Jaunty channel?
<akincer> kinection: My experience is the open source ATI driver and the HD series of ATI cards don't work well
<vigo> DIL: Looking up the 'fix' now,
<Linuz2009> sound not recognized
<akincer> for games that is
<CuriosTiger> and...apt-get install xubuntu-desktop is gonna take a while ;)
<Looce> tictac232434: this is it :)
<crdlb> ltgg: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-173, then log out
<hp2210b> hello all, could somebody recommend a good IRC client for gnome, using ubuntu 9.04 here
<tictac232434> Oic..
<CuriosTiger> hp2210b: xchat.
<tictac232434> So there is no fix for Vmware then on Jaunty yet?
<dewdude> hp2210b, xchat
<tictac232434> Just making sure before I get rid of Jaunty and downgrade...
<thiebaude> hp2210b: pidgin
<Linuz2009> hello, did someone read my pastebin?
<CuriosTiger> tictac: No. Or at least, there have been no vmware releases since Jaunty came out
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: i did
<tictac232434> Ok, ty
<hp2210b> dewdude: thanks, i took a guess and I am already using that. :)
<Linuz2009> good
<CuriosTiger> tictac: Traditionally, updates to vmare-tools take a few months after a new Ubuntu release. They're a bit slow.
<thiebaude> 1 sec
<akincer> I'm going to have to downgrade back to 8.10 since 9.04 seems to be a total disaster for me
<dewdude> Linuz2009, i'm reading it now
<AK_Dave> tictac232434: Virtualbox works well and you can convert a vmware image to a vdi easily. Probably doesn't help you though.
<jander99> Hello. I have a support issue with a Dell 1720 laptop and Jaunty.
<CuriosTiger> I generally end up compromising and running an LTS release in my virtual machines for that reason
<dewdude> but you ever consider that maybe your sound hardware isn't supported?
<hp2210b> how do you view a list of who is on the channel with this?
<DIL> vigo, i see that someone reported as a bug in Feb 2008
<tictac232434> Is Virtual box similar?
<AK_Dave> akincer: ubuntuforums has some help for your card, I believe.
<hp2210b> vbox rocks
<tictac232434> Does VB had the same Capabilities?
<dewdude> Ctrl-F7
<jander99> Who's having the vmware problem? I use vmware alot on Jaunty.
<CuriosTiger> VirtualBox did not work well for me, but your mileage may vary
<dewdude> that opens the User Menu
<tictac232434> I am
<akincer> hmmm, I'll have to check, but I fear my issues aren't singular to my graphics card
<hp2210b> wait.. i am talking sun's vmBox
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: im not sure, but it dont seem right
<CuriosTiger> it's free, so it doesn't cost anything to try it out and see if it works for you
<daftykins> jander99, i'm thinking of installing workstation soon and CuriosTiger had problems
<crdlb> hp2210b: you're not using xchat, you're using xchat-gnome
<Linuz2009> yes it doesn't
<tictac232434> dewdude I am having the problem
<tictac232434> with Vmware
<dewdude> tictac232434, what?
<musikgoat|main> whats a suggested gtk video/audio transcoder?
<hp2210b> oh..
 * DrAnthraX is away: morpheus calling
<MK13> what 5s the best way to program for windows (C++, mainly console) on linux?
<crdlb> hp2210b: which is xchat with a different user interface (you can see the users list only by clicking on the "N Users" button)
<tictac232434> You said you can get Vmware to work on Jaunty?
<AK_Dave> akincer: Some people are rolling back to the Intrepid drivers and having luck. Some people are rolling up to 2.6.30 kernel from Karmic and using the xserver for that kernel.
<eseven73> !away > DrAnthraX
<ubottu> DrAnthraX, please see my private message
<dewdude> nope.
<dewdude> i never said that
<Looce> musikgoat|main: I don't know about GTK, but I use ffmpeg myself
<vigo> DIL: Yes, I found a Gnome repair, are you using Gnome?
<ltgg> crdlb:  result: Package nvidia-glx-173 is not installed, so not removed
<jander99> daftykins, I dist-upgraded from intrepid but have had no issues with vmware 6.5.0. vmware tools for windows installs just fine.  I do have some audio issues but its related to pulseaudio and flash not giving up control of the sound card, so /dev/dsp can't be attached to the vm.
<tictac232434> Jander
<tictac232434> I am sorry it was jander
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<musikgoat|main> thanks Looce
<DIL> vigo, yes
<akincer> I don't know how to roll back drivers. I'll have to google
<tictac232434> that said he knows how to use Vmware on Jaunty
<jander99> tictac232434, I upgraded, not fresh installed
<tictac232434> oic
<daftykins> interesting jander99 , i may install in a little while.
<tictac232434> Thats it?
<crdlb> ltgg: argh, any idea how you installed the nvidia driver?
<vigo> DIL: Looks like re-install or upgrade of Gnome replaces it,,,,
<toed> hi, i have ubuntu 8.04 but i can't figure out how to upgrade to 9.04 -- there's no thing in the update manager
<eseven73> you cant skip
<jander99> I need to install it on my laptop, lemme do that right now, and I'll let you know what I find.
<tictac232434> kk, ty
<toed> eseven73: how do i upgrade to the middle one then
<eseven73> you can only skip LTS to LTS I belive
<toed> so what do i do?
<crdlb> toed: you'd need to to to System > Admin > Software Properties and tell it that you're ok with non-LTS releases first
<crdlb> then the update manager will offer it
<eseven73> !upgrade > toed
<ubottu> toed, please see my private message
<AK_Dave> toed: your update-manager may have the LTS-only box checked.
<fleixius> How do I remove a MDADM device array?
<tictac232434> What Jander did you install Vmware before or after?
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<vigo> DIL: It is integrated with the NM , let me find the Update or whatever for Gnome command.
<hp2210c> thanks guys i think i amusing the right one now...
<hp2210c> i have the user list on the right
<ltgg> crdlb: worked fine under 8.10; after upgrade openGL very slow or not working: tried EnvyNG to repair ... got errors
<akincer> would using the catalyst driver on ubuntu be better?
<DIL> vigo, appreciate it
<toed> that was a lot less painful than expected, thanks everyone
<vigo> DIL: here is one offsiite answer, still looking for 'official' ,,,>http://lwn.net/Articles/169130/
<psychic> does swap store stuff like a cahce??????
<crdlb> ltgg: I guess you could just sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx
<crdlb> ltgg: that should overwite the nvidia installer's changes
<hp2210c> upgraded to 9.04 the other day, desktop effects can not be enabled now, any suggestions?
<hemanth> hiding desktop from gconf-editor , disables right click on desktop
<crdlb> hemanth: that is by design
<dewdude> hp2210c: intel controller?
<hemanth> hp2210c: lspci | grep VGA , paste the o/p
<Looce> psychic: swap holds allocated memory that has not been used by its owning program for a while, so it's not really a cache
<hp2210c> dewdude: yes, it is
<hemanth> crdlb: an hack to get right click ?
<psychic> can i empty it??
<psychic> looce
<dewdude> hp2210c, apparently the drivers are borked
<ltgg> crdlb:  will try ATI catalyst ... doing install now
<jander99> tictac, just installed on fresh install of 9.04, won't run. Investigating. Give me a moment.
<dewdude> my dell desktop won't enable desktop effects
<crdlb> ltgg: no
<daning> what's the maximize shortcuts in kubuntu?
<crdlb> ltgg: that will not work
<dewdude> my friend's pc with an intel graphics controller won't either...and he says it's related to drivers
<Looce> psychic: sure, if you have enough free RAM to hold the contents of your swap. and run this in a terminal: sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<gralco> my sound playback has worked until I stated using jaunty
<zetheroo1> where are the Human icons located?
<Guest46828> 大家好！
<freemind> hey mates, after upgrading to jaunty, my java is broken. I cant run any java applet or start a .jar file.. in Browser(firefox) a white box is shown, where the applet should load and in the shell, I get this error when trying to run a .jar file: \n Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (11.3-b02 mixed mode linux-amd64) \n # Problematic frame: \n # C  [libc.so.6+0x3158f]  catgets+0x1f
<Looce> zetheroo1: /usr/share/icons
<Guest46828> 怎么都用英文呀
<dewdude> Guest46828: uhh..english?
<hemanth> hp2210c: me on GeForce2 MX/MX 400 , had same issue now its working
<Looce> !chinese | guest46828
<ubottu> guest46828: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<eseven73> !cn | Guest46828
<ubottu> Guest46828: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<daning> what's the maximize and minimize shortcuts in kubuntu?
<Looce> hehe
<freemind> any ideas? I already tried to reinstall sun-java6-* stuff
<pcfreak30> can anyone help me out. xmacro wont record, and the output is blank
<Guest46828> 有中文的吗
<Major> ok
<hemanth> hp2210c: I think it is a "conflict situation", because I just run  `gconftool-2 --set --type=bool /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager false` and `compiz --replace` worked!
<psychic> looce i type that  hold thing "on and off" in all in the same session?
<freemind> hey guest, is this chinese?
<daning> Guest46828: go to #ubuntu-cn
<jander99> tictac, looks as though vmware installer did not build the kernel modules for the app.
<Guest46828> 你们都是哪的
<Looce> psychic: uh, in the same line in your terminal yes
<jdu> psychic, you adjust /proc/sys/vm/swappiness   to adjust the priority of swapping.
<hp2210c> hemanth, i am going to paste that in a shell and hope for the best
<manpoole> is fvwm crystal faster than lxde?
<crdlb> ltgg: the only thing you need to do is reinstall those packages with apt-get and restart X
<eseven73> Guest46828, type /join #ubuntu-cn
<jdu> psychic, it is probably a better option than disabling swap, which you want to have.
<dewdude> ok, side issue someone might know... i replaced Firefox with SeaMonkey....now when i right click in a URL in XChat, the Open URL doesn't open....any way to change that so it does?
<psychic> this is spinning me out my hard drive just keeps truning and turing
<Sparkie> Ok i'm wanting to get a live cd of ubuntu. Ok well i downloaded the desktop ubuntu version, i have a .iso and a .iso.part
<freemind> eseven73, is it chinese what he types?
<Sparkie> what do i burn to a disk?
<Looce> freemind: it looks like it
<unomi> iso.part sounds like an incomplete download
<eseven73> freemind, it looks like it to me
<Sparkie> oh
<unomi> check the .iso
<psychic> jdu how do i do that
<psychic> ?
<zetheroo1> Looce: thanks
<jander99> Those having issues with VMWare on Jaunty please msg me.
<pcfreak30> this is the output from xmacrorec2. http://pcfreak.pastebin.com/d6b52666f
<psychic> looce what do i type to renable swap
<psychic> ?
<Vlet> I have a Gutsy install that I would like to upgrade, but all the gutsy sources seem to be 404... is there something I can do aside from fresh installing?
<corinth> Has anyone noticed lagging in Firefox in Jaunty?
<Looce> psychic: the swapon part of the command re-enabled it
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<pcfreak30> i think swap on
<zetheroo1> does Jaunty not use PNG files for icons anymore?
<pcfreak30> or sap-on
<ltgg> crdlb: you were right ... " no ATI graphics driver installed or working "
<Looce> pcfreak30: swapon -a
<pcfreak30> swap-on
<rigoleto> hola a todos
<zetheroo1> seems like its only accepting SVG files
<Looce> !es | rigoleto
<ubottu> rigoleto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<brodie> is it possible to do a minimal ubuntu installation from the live cd? without any desktop environment, just the bare essentials
<akincer> corinth: I do
<rigoleto> ok
<pcfreak30> k. i didnt ask the swap q.
<jdu> psychic, swappiness propably requires a tutorial, perhaps http://kerneltrap.org/node/3000  to start.
<pcfreak30> fwi
<freemind> hey mates, after upgrading to jaunty, my java is broken. I cant run any java applet or start a .jar file.. in Browser(firefox) a white box is shown, where the applet should load and in the shell, I get this error when trying to run a .jar file: \n Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (11.3-b02 mixed mode linux-amd64) \n # Problematic frame: \n # C  [libc.so.6+0x3158f]  catgets+0x1f ... any ideas?
<gabriel_> I have Ubuntu 8.10 and I would like to know if it is worth it to upgrade to  Ubuntu 9.04
<Looce> pcfreak30: it was for your information :) I know you didn't
<akincer> gabriel: Seems to be a crapshoot
<zetheroo1> gabriel_: I defintely think so
<pcfreak30> so does anyone have a clue on why xmacro is being mean to me...
<akincer> I'm leaning to no
<zetheroo1> gabriel_: I find it a better release than Intrepid
<jdu> gabriel_, might depend on how customized your 8.10 is.
<zetheroo1> akincer: any particular reasons why not?
<ltgg> crdlb:  if I do:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx .... could I lose my graphics altogether ?
<gabriel_> I have with the Mac4lin theme
<unomi> ive got no sound, and have to replugin my usb devices on every reboot :p
<unomi> but im on 8.10
<crdlb> ltgg: not likely, as you're not removing anything
<gabriel_> Wireless works ok with my 8.10 install
<cdw32> Hello, does anyone know anything about the update manager and software sources?
<psychic> looce i know i have swap but it says that that directory doesn't work in terminal when i typ sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a
<vigo> DIL: Almost looks like a install gnome is needed to replace that, but I am certain there is an easier way, still looking,
<zetheroo1> gabriel_:  true what jdu said .... themes should not be a problem though
<CodyT07> anyone know the simpliest way to change a splash screen in ubuntu? All the guides i see are out of date..
<meoblast001> wtf
<crdlb> ltgg: or put another way: I've given that command hundreds of times, and that's never happened :)
<losher> gabriel_: 9.04 is noticeably less stable that 8.10. Unless there's something specific you need from 9.04, I would wait a couple of releases....
<meoblast001> i just installed flashplugin-nonfree and restarted firefox and flash isn't comming up
<DIL> vigo, ty
<yowshi> grrr people in #bash aere asleep ahnyone jhere avilable to help me with a scripting problem?
<gabriel_> ok thanks
<drfreema> is fglrx going to be available for 904 soon?
<akincer> zetheroo1: Because things are broken that shouldn't be. On my laptop, my screen resolution is jacked and it wasn't in 8.10. That's with an Intel graphics card. My desktop now has sluggish performance on Firefox and Urban Terror -- both of which account for the vast majority of my PC usage.
<akincer> so no, it isn't worth it for me
<zetheroo1> losher: less stable? not here
<jdu> yowshi, perhaps.
<ltgg> crdlb: will give it a try
<jander99> VMWare problem solved. msg me for details please.
<cdw32> i need some assistance installing 9.04
<MaT-dg> how do I get this screen wit sharing settings? http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/2.26/figures/rnusers.gnome-user-share.png.en_GB
<cchapman> lookin at 9.04   is it as stable as 8.10?
<eseven73> jander99, just post a HOWTO on the forums :P
<yowshi> jdu http://dpaste.com/38211/ this script refuses to repeat the entire sequence
<eseven73> easier
<zetheroo1> akincer: sorry about that ... however Jaunty is working here on a desktop, 2 laptops and a netbook ... all very well
<jander99> eseven, good idea.
<eseven73> hehe
<felixsulla> jander99: what VM problem?
<maxcollins> probably seen this one a few times. can't get flash to work on 9.04
<losher> zetheroo1: I've been seeing the casualties for 2 days now: no sound, no flash, corrupted partitions, corrupted filesystems, etc. It's a dot-0 release, despite its name
<Guest60616> ack i have an emergency.
<usser> nack
<dewdude> i got flash working on 9.04 with seamonkey
<zetheroo1> losher: on what spectrum of machines?
<dewdude> i also did new installs
<Guest60616> i have a new install and i ran out of disk space on root.
<Guest60616> ACK!!
<Guest60616> cant save anything to the drive.
<akincer> zetheroo1: Well that's great for you. Not so great for me. Oh, I almost forgot -- my sound doesn't work on my laptop when it boots. I have to kill pulseaudio for it to work. That is _insane_ that I have to do that. Pulse Audio needs to be fixed or ditched. Period. The end.
<Guest60616> HELP!!!
<zetheroo1> losher: non of those were issues for me and my 4 machines
<vigo> DIL: I think this one explains it well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1062823&highlight=update+gnome
<michalski-bj> help---> ew, how do I get the system log back? I dont like the new log viewer
<Guest60616> how can i correct this?
<zetheroo1> akincer: that really sucks ...
<jdu> yowshi, do you get any particular errors?  where does it stop?
<eseven73> first few weeks of any release is a bit rough sailing, 8.10 was like that too
<cdw32> i cant get jaunty to dl
<Looce> Guest60616: clear all the files in /tmp, run apt-get clean, probably some more things I'm not thinking of to clear unnecessary files
<losher> zetheroo1: I haven't tracked them, you could check the #ubuntu archives, when I say I've been seeing them, I meant on here...
<cdw32> its not coming up in the update manager to install and it keeps saying that my repositories are not valid
<cdw32> i dont kno what to do
<cchapman> lookin at 9.04   is it as stable as 8.10?
<corinth> akincer: Have you figured out a fix yet?
<ltgg> crdlb:  no apparent harm done .... but still not working
<Looce> cchapman: to me it is, even if there is a performance regression on the Intel driver
<losher> zetheroo1: my own 9.04 was usable but I had to work on it...
<zetheroo1> losher: ahhh I see ... but thats very typical ... I mean they will be rolling out fixes within the week ...
<Guest60616> i think add/remove programs is doing it, it is jammed.
<unomi> ubuntu should be adopting the rule of 'its done when its done'
<akincer> corinth: No. I'm about a minute away from wiping my system and putting 8.10 back on. Sadly I don't have time to figure out all the stupid things that I shouldn't have to figure out.
<Guest60616> how can i force it closed?
<crdlb> ltgg: you need to log out before it'll work
<jdu> unomi, then use debian
<losher> zetheroo1: hence my general advice. i.e. if you can afford to wait, do so....
<zetheroo1> losher: I am running Jaunty on 2 laptops (Thinkpad + HP) 1 netbook and 1 desktop.... working all around
<Looce> Guest60616: press the X, wait 10 seconds, click Force Quit
<unomi> jdu, seriously considering going back to freebsd
<ieatnoobs> Where is xorg.conf?
<cchapman> Looce: grr thats what my laptop has is intel video/wireless/procoessor
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<michalski-bj> how do I get the old log viewer back?
<dto> hi. i get slight screen flickers during screen updates. it's slight but significant enough to be  a problem.
<akincer> ieatnoobs: /etc/X11
<drfreema> ieatnoobs: /etc/X11/
<ieatnoobs> thanks
<Looce> Guest60616: or add an applet called "Force Quit" to your top panel, and then click it then the Add/Remove Programs
<cdw32> Is there an Tech Support number i can call?
<zetheroo1> losher: for me Intrepid was a useless release .... I guess its different for ev eryone
<ltgg> crdlb:  OK back soon
<losher> zetheroo1: I don't mean to be argumentative. Not everyone has been so lucky.
<dto> this flickering is happening on ubuntu 9.40 on an Acer Extensa 4420 laptop
<cwillu> losher, the .04 is not referring to anything remotely like '1.0, 1.1, 1.2'.  It's just the month of the year
<Looce> +1 cwillu
<jdu> unomi, I like freebsd, but the ports and the packages often seem to be outdated.
<akincer> I have two different systems and 9.04 has been a failure on both
<Guest60616> AAACK!! things are locdking up.
<yowshi> jdu http://dpaste.com/38202/ this was the script before one of the people in #bash "fixed it up" for me no i dont get errors it just repeats what i am supposing is the last command determined by the if satement.
<Guest60616> i need to reboot.
<cdw32> anyone?
<unomi> jdu, thats true
<zetheroo1> akincer: what are your two machines?
<Looce> cdw32: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<akincer> cdw32: You can buy support on it if you want to. Check out www.canonical.com
<drfreema> cdw32: ur in the tech support, here
<losher> zetheroo1: In general, I don't recommend an upgrade for no reason. There's nearly always some fallout...
<meoblast001> why is ubuntu wasting my whole weekend?
<meoblast001> why?
<cornwall> dto: are you using compiz?
<frank_> has anyone got the kodak esp 3 printer to work?
<dto> cornwall: i turned off the fancy effects, is that what you mean?
<cdw32> i have no idea how to use this system
<zetheroo1> losher: for sure .. but see for my systems the upgrade was an improvement as I no longer have kernel panics
<dto> cornwall: is there a place i can turn compiz off fully?
<hipitihop> I have a Dell Studio XPS laptop upgraded from 8.110 to 9.04 yesterday. I have so far had Ubuntu totally lockup 2 times. Can someone help me diagnose this ?
<yowshi> jdu: i just tried swapping around the commands and it is just repeating the last command determined by the if statement
<akincer> zetheroo1: On is a Dell E5500 Laptop and the other is a Dell Precision 380 workstation
<zetheroo1> losher: so its a case by case thing
<ericP> anyone have any idea why under ubuntu, ctrl-g in emacs invokes the panic-inducing pcspkr sound?
<drfreema> cdw32: just ask ur question, someone will try to answer
<losher> cwillu: agreed. It's name 9.04, but its a .0 release
<jander99> Fix VMWare in Jaunty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1139250
<losher> zetheroo1: Interesting. Personally, I've found 8.04 to be rock solid....
<cornwall> dto: well, I had flickering problems as well, and going under the GENERAL preferences and deselecting "unredirect fullscreen windows" fixed it for me
<Linuz2009> how to update kernel?
<zetheroo1> akincer: hmmm ... Dell is supposed to be pretty savy with Ubuntu ... although some of them use downright headache hardware ... even for Windows
<cwillu> dto, disabling effects turns off compiz completely
<dto> cornwall: where is the menu you're talking of?
<vigo> cdw32: It is a learning curve, forget EVERYTHING you thought you knew and look at the forums and official documentation from Canonical.
<GasAnthem> I am having trouble with a sed command, trying to remove a phrase beginning with "<script", containing "unescape", and ending in "script>"
<gabriel_> For me Ubuntu 8.10 work pretty fine, way better than 8.04
<flanders> I created a file in /usr/share/applications called gcstar.desktop, and then I did update-desktop-database
<zetheroo1> losher: oh yes ... 8.04 is awesome
<cornwall> System>Compiz Settings manager
<dto> cornwall: where can i select "unredirect"
<flanders> However, I don't see the mew menu shortcut in my GNOME menu.
<flanders> *new
<cdw32> i tried to upgrade to jaunty and now my update manager is all messed up
<akincer> zetheroo1: I'm certain that at a minimum, the broadcom ethernet chipset is giving me some issues, but that doesn't account for everything
<GasAnthem> I tried sed -i 's/<script.*unescape.*script>/ /g', but it didn't work, I think it might be an asterisks problem. Can someone help me with this?
<zetheroo1> losher: i still run it on my main work computer (Thinkpad)
<Looce> Linuz2009: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jander99> Does anyone have a Dell Inspiron 1720 (or 1530) laptop and running Jaunty?
<Yondering> is there a way to switch destops using the mouse wheel on the desktop without using compiz?
<flanders> Name=GCstar and Categories=Office;Desktop;
<Linuz2009> thanks looce.
<GasAnthem> Linuz2009, also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Looce> Linuz2009: look for "linux-headers-generic" being in the update packages list, then type Y
<losher> zetheroo1: So I tell beginners, use 8.04, and everyone else that 9.04 is 'at your own risk' currently
<cdw32> my update manager wont even work it says that the repositories failed
<dto> cornwall: i don't seem to have System > Compiz Settings Manager
<zetheroo1> akincer: honestly I stay away from Dell like the plague ... :-/
<dto> that, and firefox will not start
<zetheroo1> losher: thats sound advise
<Oo_2D_oO> Hi, I am using 9.04 on a AMD 64 w/ ATI Radeon, but I have the i386 version installed. I am using compiz as well, but I never had to install the ATI restricted drivers, and it says no proprietary drivers needed...?
<jdu> yowshi, what types of values does gcbotexplore return
<cornwall> you probably don't have the package installed
<akincer> zetheroo1: You aren't telling me anything I don't know. There is inertia where I don't have the money to buy anything else at the moment
<cwillu> dto, it's not installed by default
<zetheroo1> losher: I think however that Intrepid is just as risky
<cornwall> dto: go to Add/remove and search for "compiz", then install CompizConfig Settings Manger
<Vlet> Where can I find a gutsy mirror?
<eseven73> jander99, that was very nice of you, nice post :D
<GasAnthem> Can anyone help with my sed issue I posted? It has me confused 0_o
<MK13> dto: try typeing "ccsm" in the terminal
<cwillu> Oo_2D_oO, that's right
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<drfreema> Vlet: bittorrent
<cdw32> the the ubuntu website isnt helping
<yowshi> jdu: thay are xmacro scripts save copies something off a section of a screen and saves it in gcbotsvtxt explore is mouse moves as is plunder
<luis_> hey ppl, i just installed ubuntu and im trying to apply a gtk2 theme but it doesnt work properly... what could it be??
<Oo_2D_oO> cwillu-- why is that right?
<Vlet> drfreema: for package updates?
<vigo> losher: That is my main line.
<losher> zetheroo1: I;ve mainly seen people complain that sound stopped working for them in 8.10. There are about a 100 web pages on it...
<cwillu> vigo, http://jwz.livejournal.com/801607.html :p
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: theme engine not installed
<akincer> I'm putting 8.10 back on immediately and will carve out a small space for 9.04. I'll check back in every now and then to see if any updates fix my issues. Otherwise, I'll pray 9.10 fixes it.
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: could be one thing
<zetheroo1> akincer: I understand ... however I would rather by a slightly lower specked Thinkpad than a Dell any day .... but truth be told ... can you not use Ndiswrapper for your broadcom wifi?
<yowshi> jdu: explore and plunder are just as easily replaced by echo tests
<drfreema> Vlet: sudo apt-get update
<eseven73> sbackup is nice whoever was asking about it, once installed you'll see it under System > Admin > Simple Backup
<voss> akincer, what was your issue?
<cdw32> its only making it worse
<akincer> zetheroo1: This is ethernet no wifi broadcom
<hipitihop> is anyone else experiencing random freezes on 9.04 ?
<cwillu> Oo_2D_oO, because your card is supported by the open source driver
<zetheroo1> losher: you should look up the kernel panics in 8.10 ... that was horror
<cwillu> hipitihop, ext4?
<Vlet> drfreema: yeah well all the gutsy mirrors are gone. See http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<vigo> cwillu: Thank you
<voss> hipiti, do you have an atheros wifi chipset
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: do you know what packed is that? i installed everything related :P
<jdu> yowshi, so if I understand quickly, you want it to break out of the inner loop? and do the whole thing over gain?  At the moment, that will never happen,  on what condition do you want it to happen?
<hipitihop> cwillu: I don't bellieve so, I upgraded from 8.10
<zetheroo1> akincer ... I see ... so 9.04 is not picking up the ethernet?
<cwillu> hipitihop, what video card?
<losher> zetheroo1: You said they're improved in 9.04? You're the 1st person I've seen on here to mention it...
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: are there instructions that came with the theme?
<cdw32> i cant download 9.04
<akincer> voss: Firefox performance sucks for lack of a better word. Urban Terror (my favorite FPS) plays like crap. Sound on my laptop doesn't work on boot--I have to kill Pulse Audio to make it work. The Display app doesn't work on my desktop well at all. That's all I've discovered in 24 hours.
<zetheroo1> losher: ha ... well I suppose so ...
<GasAnthem> Is there a better way than sed to remove a phrase from a large ammount of html files?
<yowshi> jdu: always thats why i used a while [ 1 ] statement
<hipitihop> cwillu: ATI ... the catalyst toolset seems to be installed
<Oo_2D_oO> oh..IC... thanks!  The reason I ask is I am trying to run boxee and it shows a black screen then closes and there forum says make sure the ATI driver is installed, so... just checking I guess X___X?
<drfreema> Vlet: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/
<zetheroo1> losher: so what is happening at canonical? why all the screw ups?
<voss> akincer, wow
<ericG> \
<Vlet> drfreema: thanks!!
<yowshi> jdu: i dont want the entire loop broken unless i manually break it
<cwillu> hipitihop, k, sorry, I can't speak to ati freezes, keep asking around :(
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: not really.. i put the themes in the correct folder... they appear in gtk-theme-switch2 list
<ryknow> Hey guys. Anyone having issues burning audio cd's with Jaunty?
<drfreema> Vlet: mp
<hipitihop> voss: not sure, is there an easy test
<eseven73> akincer, ouch! well wait a few weeks for all the bugs to get worked out :D
<MK13> akince: Firefox w/ flash and urbanTerror work fine for me (Jaunty 64 bit)
<jander99> Dell Inpiron 1720, Multimedia Keys not working in Totem. Anyone? Please msg me.
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: yes, but they sometimes require engines to run properly
<Kengine> I am trying to set private ip in my Ubuntu box, I went to network edit connection and did IPV4 manual setting and setup my ip and netmask, and pressed ok, what to do now to see if its working ? I pinged and it doesnt work
<voss> hipiti check which network driver you are using
<yowshi> jdu: the question is why wont it loop and how do i fix it
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: is there a readme or something?
<akincer> eseven73: I'm throwing in the towel for now. I'll check back in few months. I don't have time to wait.
<cornwall> dto: any progress?
<Oo_2D_oO> Thanks!
<eseven73> :(
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: ill take a look.. 1 of them had no readme file or anything like that... maybe the other :X
<losher> zetheroo1: People who've been through a few releases commented last night that 9.04 wasn't as troublesome as previous releases. I think any time you release to a schedule, whether the code is ready or not, the quality is gonna vary....
<dto> cornwall: ok i've got the ccsm installed...
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: quite possible. I know it's happened to me a few times
<losher> zetheroo1: a *fixed* schedule, I should say...
<jander99> losher, got that right, remember Edgy?
<jdu> yowshi, I know.  Will do that.  try putting $(  ) around them.
<eseven73> 8.10 was way more troublesome in the first few weeks, than Jaunty ever will be
<ryknow> Anyone able to burn audio cd's with Jaunty?
<cornwall> System>CCSM>General Options, Unredirect Fullscreen....
<hipitihop> voss:  is there a cli command for that ?
<frank_> anyone know anything about kodak esp 3 on ubuntu 9.04
<yowshi> jdu: putting $() around what?
<losher> jander99: I don't think so. I think I was running fedora in those days, till it got unstable....
<zetheroo1> losher: I think that we are having more issues reported somewhat due to Ubuntu becoming more and more popular and therefore there being so many more "testers"
<cornwall> dto: System>CCSM>General Options, Unredirect Fullscreen....
<zetheroo1> losher: hmmm .... that could also be a factor ...
<dto> cornwall: did it.
<cornwall> dto: any good?
<jdu> yowshi, oh, sorry about the "I know..." don't know where that came from.  Around the explore and plunder .
<lvs> has anyone had trouble installing or getting to work the nvidia drivers for jaunty? (x86_64 here also) i can't get the 3d to work
<deeemac> having some issues with resuming from suspend on ubuntu 9.04, its suspending just fine, but get a blank screen on resume
<dto> cornwall: do i have to click anything special to "apply" these changes?
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<cornwall> dto: it fixed my problem completely. And no, you don't
<dto> cornwall: do i need to restart gnome
<jander99> losher, Edgy sucked, everything broke pretty much.  Right after Dapper and its long release cycle they tried to run alot of new stuff into edgy in less than 6 months. Fiesty fixed alot of it.
<dto> it seems to have helpe
<dto> helped
<zetheroo1> I thought Nvidia was solved in Jaunty ... ha
<losher> zetheroo1: could be, but the product is getting any smaller and simpler. A new filesystem, new kde, etc. The newer it is, the more bugs it will have...
<cornwall> dto: it should be immediate.
<voss> losher, especially not if you have good linux proven hardware. When it comes to wifi for instance, ill use a proven atheros chipset.
<cdw32> im so confused
<meoblast001> what program would i need to rip DVD's that i made?
<meoblast001> they would be legal DVD's because they would just be personal videos
<cornwall> dto: I had fullscreen flash issues, and basically any fullscreen thing (like a movie) would have horrid flickering. It's all gone now
<zetheroo1> losher: oh I don't use KDE
<jdu> yowshi, $( ) around the commands will their output act like a variable to be stored in the other variables.
<voss> zetheroo, nvidia works great for me in 9.04 thats not to say there arent bugs
<zetheroo1> losher: I mean I like it and all ... but its never ever worked for me as well as Gnome
<drfreema> meoblst001: i use dvd::rip or acidrip
<lvs> voss what kind of card and monitor you have?
<xxxxxx> how to slove the grub Error17
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<trgbeck> gnome user here kde issue problems
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: no readme :P
<zetheroo1> voss: ok
<cornwall> dto: This setting apparently makes all fullscreen go through compiz or something, so performance may decrease, but, really, I've been playing a playstation emulator fullscreen all day with no problem
<losher> zetheroo1: nor me, but there's more code than ever to maintain -> lower quality, or higher cost...
<voss> lvs, 9800 GT, asus 1980x1050 monitor
<cornwall> dto: so I can't report any decrease personally
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: do you remember where you got it?
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: there is a metacity folder and a gtk2.0 folder... with no readme inside
<lvs> voss: is that widescreen?
<dto> cornwall: that feature was already turned on for me
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: do you remember where you got it?
<yowshi> jdu: i see and how will this change anything?
<losher> zetheroo1: the old joke: fast, high quality, cheap: pick any *two*....
<cornwall> dto: yeah, you're supposed to turn it off
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: yes... gnome-look in the gtk2.0 theme section
<ltgg> crdlb:  still there?
<voss> lvs, imagine a widescreen monitor now make it wider ;-) Its true hd dimensions 16x9
<dto> cornwall: ok. but compiz is still on?
<Kengine> I am trying to set private ip in my Ubuntu box, I went to network edit connection and did IPV4 manual setting and setup my ip and netmask, and pressed ok, what to do now to see if its working ? I pinged and it doesnt work
<cornwall> dto: yes
<dto> i still get some flickering in emacs
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: go back and see if there is anything indicating anything there
<lvs> voss: cool. mind if i send you a message?
<voss> lvs ok
<cornwall> dto: hm...
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: well none of the themes work properly... maybe its something more general :X
<hipitihop> voss: btw, I'm currently using ethernet cable to my router, although I can see my wireless AP so wifi is obviously on
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: have you tried logging out and then back in?
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: yes... twice
<dto> cornwall: i'm going to try fluxbox
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: do i need to restart or just relog in X?
<dto> cornwall: brb
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: try restarting X, and then if that doesn't work, then I dunno what to tell you. I usually don't use gnome, but when I do, that's what my problem usually is (damn theme engines)
<Joeseph> When I start the Update Manager, it informs me that I am in the middle of a partial install.   When I click on it, it brings me up to the prompt that tells me how much I have to download.  After I say "Start Upgrade" It reads 'cache' and then dissolves into a flames.  (heheh.....   Compiz...)     Any ideas on why I can't get any farther than reading the cache in my partial upgrade?
<crdlb> ltgg: yes
<yowshi> jdu: ok what that does is is break the for loop. it gives errors on line 19 and 21 and then just executes what ever command is after the done >
<yowshi> jdu: err done <
<PoetOfShadows> Joeseph: did you try using the terminal to update/upgrade?
<Joeseph> PoetOfShadows: I have not tried that yet.  What command do I use?
<jdu> yowshi, otherwise, gcbotstdin and out are storing them as a string.  That is not what you want, right.    I have to go,  sorry I haven't helped.  Either add a break statement to the inner loop, or make sure gcbotexplore eventually returns something false.
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<cornwall> I have a question myself: does anyone have compiz scroll desktops when you are on a certain part of a window and using the mouse wheel?
<PoetOfShadows> Joeseph: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PoetOfShadows> Joeseph: that pretty much covers everything
<trgbeck> try reinstall compiz I had problems with this seem to be working since update
<DIL> vigo, ty
<ltgg> crdlb: I am royally f*****d. when I logged out my screen froze, had to cold boot , and now I have NO graphics!!!  now what?
<Joeseph> PoetOfShadows: Alright.  I'll try it.  Thanks.
<PoetOfShadows> Joeseph: not problem, I'm here to help if you need more
<vigo> DIL: That one make sense or help?
<phirestalker> how do I get just the day of the week on the command line
<Joeseph> PoetOfShadows: It seems to be doing more than it has in the past... that's good.
<Anthrax704> Hey all I need help with nvidia drivers :(
<PoetOfShadows> Joeseph: yeah, generally a good sign
<PoetOfShadows> !ask | Anthrax704
<ubottu> Anthrax704: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Armorial> i have the libmad installed
<Armorial> but when i try to compile vlc
<four2zero> anyone know of reall good tutorial on seting up ubuntu to a windows network?
<PoetOfShadows> four2zero: what do you mean by that?
<Anthrax704> I just installed the 180.xx nvidia drivers and it asked me to restart, now ubuntu is not loading
<Armorial>  Could not find libmad on your system: you may get it from http://www.underbit.com/products/mad/. Alternatively you can use --disable-mad to disable the mad plugin.
<Armorial> why?
<four2zero> connect windows and ubuntu for filesharing?
<PoetOfShadows> four2zero: do you mean to get it a presence in the network and such?
<four2zero> Yes.
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, did you do nvidia-xconfig?
<Fencefry> Anyone help me with tremulous crashing problem?
<PoetOfShadows> four2zero: probably googling samba + ubuntu would be good
<ltgg> crdlb: XFIX in recovery menu does nothing ... just boots to a garbled screen
<PoetOfShadows> four2zero: samba is your best bet
<hemanth> Armorial: did you try installing some plugin , or did you try reinstalling vlc
<losher> phirestalker: do you mean something like date "+%a" ?
<Anthrax704> I used the Hardware Drivers and used the recommended one, 180.xx
<Shinu> lol....
<phirestalker> ^$^%& I forgot the friggin plus stupid man file #$&
<Shinu> lol....
<four2zero> i have samba installed already but it will now allow me connect to MYHOME network?
<Shinu> lol....
<hemanth> !lol > Shinu
<ubottu> Shinu, please see my private message
<Shinu> lol....
<losher> phirestalker: was that a yes?
<Shinu> sorry
<Shinu> lol....
<Shinu> script went amuck
<Armorial> im just compiling the vlc
<phirestalker> losher: lol, yes thx
<luis_> PoetOfShadows: hey i found out something... when i try to change to any downloaded theme using gtk-chtheme, terminal shows the following message: /usr/share/themes/Shiftie_Black/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:1719: error: unexpected character `{', expected character `='
<losher> phirestalker: :-)
<hemanth> !VLC > Armorial
<ubottu> Armorial, please see my private message
<PoetOfShadows> luis_: try fixing that, and see where it gets you
<Armorial> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crdlb> ltgg: well, that's odd, you might try a "sudo apt-get --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-video-radeon" in the recovery console
<dto> cornwall: there is no flickering when running in Fluxbox
<dto> cornwall: which is what i plan to use, methinks
<cornwall> dto: well, glad you found a solution
<Looce> !lol > Looce
<ubottu> Looce, please see my private message
<dto> cornwall: i've always had issues with any compositing on this desktop
<cornwall> dto: Nvidia?
<thiebaude> dto: fluxbox is good and i use icewm
<dto> cornwall: i don't know
<PoetOfShadows> thiebaude: try PekWM
<losher> !lol
<MaT-dg> is gnome media player the same as totem?
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<thiebaude> ok, thanks
<hemanth> Armorial: so you need to enable multiverse
<PoetOfShadows> thiebaude: better than either of those
<maxcollins> any quick fixes for the flash problem in firefox on 9.04?
<Looce> gotta love the | and > operators ubottu has
<PoetOfShadows> maxcollins: what flash problem?
<cornwall> maxcollins: What flash problem are you talking about?
<thiebaude> PoetOfShadows: is it in synaptic?
<blackmamba> is there a motorola phone tools for ubuntu?
<hemanth> MaT-dg: no
<PoetOfShadows> thiebaude: yeah, but that ones old
<maxcollins> PoetOfShadows: flash doesn't work
<maxcollins> period
<PoetOfShadows> thiebaude: there is a good tutorial on the forum about it
<cornwall> maxcollins: is it not detected?
<PoetOfShadows> PoetOfShadows: how so?
<thiebaude> PoetOfShadows: ok, i'll try that
<Looce> maxcollins: I'm on a YouTube video at this very moment, I did apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<maxcollins> cornwall: it's installed, just won't play videos
<PoetOfShadows> thiebaude: it's really is a great WM, loved it
<MaT-dg> hemanth: ok, what is 'gnome media player' then? Is it installed in jaunty?
<PoetOfShadows> *love
<thiebaude> kewl
<blackmamba> is there a motorol phone tools for ubuntu???
<cornwall> maxcollins: So you are actually looking at the flash box, not a message saying "you need to install flash"?
<hemanth> MaT-dg : Mplayer for gnome , no it is not installed by default
<Kengine> I am using NetworkConnections to add a private ip to my Ubuntu
<PoetOfShadows> blackmamba: have you tried looking in synaptic or google?
<four2zero> I see the WIndows Network in the Places > Network folder > click on Windows Network > then MyHOME. will not allow access?
<frank_> anyone know anything about kodak esp 3 on ubuntu 9.04
<blackmamba> yea but nothing useful
<acp_> hi need advice, is it ok if I join in one hardware a ltsp + samba? my specs is 2G of ram 2 sata drive raid 1 + LVM cp cpu is an amd athlon 64 x2 dual 4600
<maxcollins> cornwall:  exactly,  just a big 'play' button, that doesn't do anything
<Kengine> I am using NetworkConnections to add a private ip to my Ubuntu, I set manual IPV4 and then add the IP and subnetmask, but when I ping that address it doesnt work, whats wrong
<freemind> acp_, what is ltsp?
<cornwall> maxcollins: I think you installed swfdec instead of Flash
<freemind> Kengine, check the settings in console with ifconfig
<cornwall> maxcollins: swfdec is just as usable as Gnash (aka, not at all)
<acp_> freemind: Linux terminal
<dto> thiebaude: any tips for using ubuntu with an alternative window manager?
<dto> thiebaude: is there a good way to get a menu of those nice system config tools
<MK13> Kengine: how are you setting it?
<maxcollins> cornwall: gotcha, thank you
<acp_> freemind: I have a internetshop that is running ltsp
<cornwall> maxcollins: no problem
<thiebaude> dto: i dont know
<freemind> acp_, thanks for info =)
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: I used the Hardware Drivers application after I installed the Nvidia 180.xx Xorg config thing
<thiebaude> dto: what cool about the wm's i use, any program in ubuntu i can use in the wm
<Kengine> MK13: I am using the NetworkConnections GUI, then going to IPV4Settings - > method:manual and then address 192.168.3.2 and Netmask 255.255.255.0 and the pressing ok
<ltgg> crdlb:  get " invalid operation reinstall"
<dewdude> acp: it would really depend on if 2g is going to be enough for the ltsp itself
<Kengine> MK13: the connection in Network Connection is called Auto eth0, its the only connection there
<dewdude> samba doesn't appear to be that hard on resources
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, try nvidia-xconfig
<hemanth> Looce: flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. but no flash sites are working
<Adremelech|Lapto> then restart X
<crdlb> ltgg: sorry, I mistypesd, it's 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package names>'
<PoetOfShadows> anybody else hate how many flash plugins there are?
<Kengine> freemind: doing fconfig shows no change
<freemind> +
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: How can I get to do that, ubuntu is just stuck on Starting up... after the boot loader
<phillip> How do i move the close button from the right to the left?
<Kengine> freemind, also tried to ping that address, no response
<PoetOfShadows> phillip: GNOME?
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: I'm on my desktop on windows, Ubuntu is on my laptop
<Looce> hemanth: You may have to remove and install it again, because its files may have been clobbered without Apt knowing
<trish> knows anyone why ther is no package candidate for libxcb-xlib0 package in jaunty?? i really need it!
<freemind> Kengine, ifconfig is just for the proof that all data is assinged to the card
<hemanth> Looce: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ...will do ?
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, did you try fail safe boot option?
<Looce> hemanth: It might
<Kengine> freemind: how do I set the private address then
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Not yet i'll give that a go thanks
<hemanth> Looce: ok
<Kengine> I can do it easily in CentOS using NetworkManager
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, what laptop do you have btw?\
<MK13> Kengine: does your Network monitor show you as connected?
<Kengine> MK13 yes
<freemind> Kengine, for example: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: MSI GX600
<NightHawk887> I had a mac theme for a while and just removed it. I need to know how to move the close buttons and whatnot to the left side of the window
<Adremelech|Lapto> nvm then
<FloridaGuy> for the U.S whats the best mirror
<MK13> NightHawk887: press alt+f2 and type gconf-editor
<PoetOfShadows> FloridaGuy: depends on where you live
<NightHawk887> thanks
<juan> anyone got a moment to assist me with adding a source to my source list
<juan> I am getting the following error
<juan> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<trish> knows anyone why ther is no package candidate for libxcb-xlib0 package in jaunty?? i really need it! i cant run any graphics app
<freemind> juan, on ppa.launcpad.net should be a instruction on howto setup the key
<daveWM_> anybody got experience using the dd command ?
<freemind> daveWM_, yep
<jbmigel> daveWM_ I read the man page and even ran it once.
<freemind> jbjonesjr, thats a good answer :D
<jbmigel> heh
<freemind> err jbmigel
<daveWM_> i'm trying to take a bootable disk image.iso  and write it to a usb flash drive sdb  ,  i know there's alot of different methods on google for doing such things,  but i was wondering if/how it can be done with dd
<NightHawk887> my connection went out
<crdlb> trish: you don't need that anymore; if something is asking for it, it's not an official ubuntu package
<juan> freemind, I checked http://ppa.launchpad.net  can't find info
<FloridaGuy> PoetOfShadows: not really depends on the mirrors speed....when i was useing mandriva ...the mirrors i used was in the neverlasnds.....  surfnet.nl and nluug.nl.....always got about 2mbps...ubuntu dont have those 2 mirrors
<freemind> how to fix this VLC issue with non-embedded video?
<daveWM_> i tried doing if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=2k
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Alright I ran the recovery mode and fixed the graphics problem, boots up nice now. What was it that you asked me to do?
<NightHawk887> I have gconfig-editor opened up, but don't know where to go to change the close button to the left side of the window
<freemind> juan, http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:jB_v3uRfVxMJ:https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA+ppa+launchpad+gpg+key&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=firefox-a
<daveWM_> didnt work that way
<cornwall> freemind: do you mean the two windows instead of one?
<PoetOfShadows> FloridaGuy: it does matter to an extent. But if you can find the best mirror for yourself, that'll do… The close ones tend to work faster though
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, nvidia-xconfig
<freemind> cornwall, exactly
<trish> crdlb: oh i will check that thx
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: alright thank you
<ltgg> crdlb:  reinstalled those 2 packages, retried xfix, then to normal boot .... booted to garbage screen and computer lockup again. HELP11 .. tht is my production laptop ... am taling now on other machine.
<Kengine> freemind: thanks man, it worked, although it got me booted from internet
<cornwall> freemind: VLC has reported it as a "known bug" that is fixed in VLC 1.0
<cornwall> freemind: so it seems like you need to wait for updates or something (I dunno if it's out yet)
<freemind> Kengine, no problem! Just figure out how it works, I cant tell you - got the same problems first :%
<FloridaGuy> PoetOfShadows: well whats close to florida
<freemind> Kengine, I mean this applet, better proof via console
<freemind> cornwall, oki thanks :)
<crdlb> ltgg: I have no idea what you could've done to it to cause this :/ however, if you edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should be able to set the driver to vesa
<PoetOfShadows> FloridaGuy: most of them are named after their locations, so you could find one somewhere close. I'm in CT, so MIT works well for me
<unkmar> 8.04 hardy - broadcom BCM4306 or bcm43xx - How to install?
<jbmigel> daveWM_ why didnt it work
<daveWM_> wouldnt boot
<ieatnoobs> Is there a way to skip the password prompt to connect to my network on logon?
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Ran that and got: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<okn> How do I remove folders from my Places tab?
<TopBunny88> ieatnoobs: Not that is known at this point
<MK13> onk: edit ur ~./gtk-bookmarks
<cornwall> okn: open up a folder, and on the left panel, right click on the folder you want to remove and click "remove"
<jbmigel> daveWM_ do you think maybe its your image?
<freemind> ieatnoobs, you mean samba login?
<freemind> ieatnoobs, or ssh?
<daveWM_> the image seems fine,  i burned it to cd works fine
<okn> cornwall, it won't let me
<ltgg> crdlb:  how the heck do i edit that file from a console? I am a Linux newbie.
<ieatnoobs> freemind: No, to my wireless network for interwebs
<daveWM_> its UDF file system in it
<crdlb> ltgg: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<daveWM_> windows 7 iso
<okn> cornwall, the option to do so is greyed out
<usser> ieatnoobs, right click network applet->edit connections, edit the connection and put check mark available to all users in the lower left corner
<ieatnoobs> freemind: It needs a password to use my password for my WEP network.
<voss> http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 unkmar look at this
<freemind> ah this global security thingy
<cornwall> okn: oh, do you mean objects like "CD-ROM Drive" and the like? If so, I don't know myself....
<freemind> dunno how to turn that off, sorry
<freemind> I just know you can set "only ask one time at login and remember"
<okn> cornwall, No i meant like desktop folder or documents
<crdlb> ltgg: put a    Driver "vesa"    line in Section "Device" and press ctrl+O to save
<daveWM_> although the iso itself isnt important,  i'd just like to know a more practical way of doing this type of thing,  cause i'm always messing with different things,  and i'm tired of burning disks
<daveWM_> heh
<freemind> good night buddies
<TopBunny88> usser: I would suggest that you use wpa+psk for a wif connection security
<usser> TopBunny88, yes, thats what i use
<jbmigel> daveWM_ well it sounds like youre on the right track... you of course told your bios to boot from usb
<cornwall> okn: interesting. try what MK13 suggested and edit your gtk-bookmarks
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, thats fine as long as it created a new one
<daveWM_> yeah
<barqers> Guys, is it possible to setup mouse shortcuts? as in browser back buttons
<daveWM_> i dunno,  maybe something just glitched,  i'll try it again
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, did you run it as root?
<Kengine> freemind, I am trying to run mpirun, both computers can ping each other but when I do mpirun it shows errors mpirun --hostfile hostfile -np 4 ./a.out
<Kengine> ssh: connect to host 192.168.3.2 port 22: Connection refused
<TopBunny88> !wepkey | usser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wepkey
<ieatnoobs> freemind: I have that
<cornwall> okn: did you also try bookmarks>edit bookmarks from that random folder window?
<TopBunny88> !wep | usser
<ubottu> usser: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * usser sighs
<FloridaGuy> gees takes alot longer to install 300 package updates then it did to download them....
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: I belive so yes, how could I make sure tho?
<TopBunny88> !wpa | usser
<ubottu> usser: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ieatnoobs> Okay, need some help. Have an NVIDIA 7150M. When I start compiz, I get a black screen. What do I do?
 * usser sighs again
<daveWM_> all the methods on the web utilize several different tools and i was just looking for a simpler solution,  it'd be nice if one command could take care of that type of thing
<daveWM_> heh
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<mase_work> wep is crackable in under 60 seconds on an in use connection
<usser> mase_work, well not 60, 5-10 minutes i'd say
<daveWM_> sometimes it doesnt take that long to crack it on a connection that's not in use
<voss> Eh, I just turn off my ssid, the hackers cant hack what they cant see :)
<daveWM_> heh
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, yes
<tritium> usser: enough sighing, please.  It's just spamming the channel
<DShepherd> are the servers still being punished by upgrades?
<mase_work> usser: no its 60. Part of my job is security audits
<dewdude> oh, if you disable ssid broadcast, we can see 'em...we can euventually get on 'em
<usser> tritium, relax will you
<hp2210b> hi all, did some stuff to get  2.6.30-rc2 kernel, i believe i have it, how do i get grub to provide it in a list at start up?
<ltgg> crdlb: put " vesa" in place of "configured video device"  ??
<juan> how do I add a gnp key to my keyring
<daveWM_> on my home network... i cracked it without any connections using false auth,  and it happened to work in like a min
<tritium> usser: enough
<daveWM_> although sometimes it might take hours... its one of those funky things
<ieatnoobs> Okay, need some help. Have an NVIDIA 7150M. When I start compiz, I get a black screen. What do I do?
<jbmigel> daveWM_ you could also maybe use something like QEMU and mount your images in there without reformatting all the time?
<mase_work> usser: if its in use, a busy connection and you have the correct wireless gear to insert specific packets , you can usually do it in under 60 seconds
<jebblue> DShepherd: upgraded my wife's laptop today didn't notice a delay
<mase_work> usser: if its not in use, it takes alot longer
<crdlb> ltgg: no, put Driver "vesa" on a new line after that Identifier line
<tsLight> I use latest ATi propietary driver (ATi Radeon HD 4350) and my monitor wont turn off when it should (I set it up in "power management"), only the screen is painted black but the monitor is on. It didnt happen with the default driver that came with Ubuntu. Any idea?
<voss> dewdude, you still have to know they are there. I dont have to have the best security, I just let my neighbors lousy security provide more attractive honeypots.
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Ok ran it as root and it created a new one
<daveWM_> yeah,  but i kind of want it portable,  to different machines,  the usb stick thing seems to make sense
<TopBunny88> IMHO a wifi connection secured with wpa+psk is the most secure wifi connection that one can have usser
<usser> mase_work, cool
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, try rebooting now
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Alright trying
<daveWM_> yeah,  wpa isnt even worth trying to hack unless you just have a bunch of time to spare...
<mase_work> usser: so yeh WEP is marginally more useful than nothing :)
<ltgg> crdlb: " vesa" in quotes?
<dewdude> voss: no. my cousin's apartment building has a wifi point like that. i detected it's presence instantly...was able to obtain the mac...and when i waited long enough one of the computers connected to it and broadcast an unencrypted ssid
<ieatnoobs> Hey, can anyone tell me: I have a HP Dv6910us laptop. Can I replace the CPU and Video card?
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Also I got a msg saying to try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, would that help?
<crdlb> ltgg: yep, exactly like this: Driver "vesa"
<dewdude> but it turned out the guy never changed it from netgear.
<mase_work> ieatnoobs: cpu possibly, video card unlikely
<Adremelech|Lapto> Anthrax704, i dont think thats needed
<mase_work> ieatnoobs: you probably wouldn't have an easy time doing it though
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Ok thanks, it's restarting now
<daveWM_> well,  thnx jbmigel ,  i'll just fiddle a bit more and see what i can figure out
<jbmigel> good luck daveWM_
<ieatnoobs> mase_work: Wai?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what about WPA aes
<daveWM_> i dunno why somebody out there hasnt made some universal tool for this type of thing,  seems doable... but then what do i know
<daveWM_> heh
<mase_work> ieatnoobs: what does wai mean ?
<etb> how do i change my locales?
<ieatnoobs> mase_work: Why?
<TopBunny88> !wpa aes | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wpa aes
<TopBunny88> !wpa | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Anthrax704> Adremelech|Lapto: Wonderful! Restarted and works great, got the extra apperance stuff too thanks a lot
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<trish> crdlb: this is weird, all graphics apps are asking for the libxcb-xlib ..official or not, i think ubuntu must allow me to install it, dont you think?
<cornwall> etb: I think you can through System>Language support
<cornwall> etb: I may be wrong, though
<mase_work> ieatnoobs: because laptops are nororiusly compact and difficult to pull appart and unless your cpu is really really old then you won't get much benefit from upgrading and if your CPU is that old its unlikely you will be able to buy the cpu anymore
<ieatnoobs> mase_work: Oh.
<crdlb> trish: can you elaborate a bit on what you mean? when are they asking for it? in a runtime error on the console?
<crdlb> trish: if so, what's the exact message?
<jbmigel> ieatnoobs if you dont like that laptop ill have it... cuz its way better than mine
<ieatnoobs> jbmigel: no, it's just the 2.0ghz AMD Turion x2 kinda blows.
<cornwall> jbmigel: I'll take yours, because yours is probably better than mine ;)
<voss> mase_work, plus netbooks are getting cheaper and more powerful everyday.
<TopBunny88> !slap : ieatnoobs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trish> whe i run for ex kdm it says: kdm error while loading shared libraries libxcb-xlib.so.0 cannot open shared object file no such file or directory
<daveWM_> jbmigel: i've fixed up a few laptops that were crap to somebody else and made them quite useful
<daveWM_> its very pleasing
<mase_work> voss: true, most netbooks are more powerful than my laptop. g3 ibook 800
<daftykins> ouch G3. that's pretty ghetto - bet that can barely play mpeg4?
<daftykins> (DivX/XviD)
<trkemist> question
<MK13> u guys could have my desktop : 433 MHz process, 64 MB Ram
<cornwall> trkemist: answer
<mase_work> MK13: nice
<ieatnoobs> Why the slap?
<crdlb> trish: ok, please run 'ldd $(command -v kdm)' and pastebin the output
<trkemist> anyone have a guide to building a really small ubuntu desktop with firefox
<trkemist> like 1GB or less?
<mase_work> MK13: 64mb ram would be tough wouldn't it
<daveWM_> the one i'm on now i paid 40 bucks for,  keyboard was messed up, and they didnt have half the drivers installed for half the hardware... they thought it didnt have wireless in it... sound didnt work,  eth didnt work... it was useless to them
<td123> mase_work: ya
<MK13> it runs XP
<ieatnoobs> MK13: Probably about enough to run Vista
<jbmigel> MK13 man thats like pentium 2... zoom!
<daveWM_> I purchased a keyboard for 25 bucks and dl drivers and its sweet
<TopBunny88> MK13: That desktop of yours is better of at the smith soninian in washington dc
<cornwall> trkemist: unfortunately, my answer is no... how embarrassing!
<MK13> Intel celeron actually :D
<mase_work> MK13: ouch. i am guessing that swaps a bit
<td123> jbmigel: or pentium 3
<trkemist> cornmail - grrr
<td123> jbmigel: nvm :D
<ltgg> crdlb:
<uWin2Linux> anyone knowledgable about vpnc here?
<forces> u.u
<jbmigel> MK13 i run a celeron in my laptop... but they made lots of different ones over the years
<ltgg> crdlb:  still boots to system crash, no graphics!
<TopBunny88> !vpnc | uWin2Linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpnc
<forces> I cant make work my intel with jaunty
<daveWM_> i got a dv8110us for 50 bucks,  lcd didnt work,  took it apart and it was a broken wire coming off the inverter
<MK13> i just use it as a file server, i get ~7MBs with it
<tritium> !botabuse | TopBunny88
<ubottu> TopBunny88: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<daveWM_> that kind of thing makes me grin for a few days straight
<ubuntu_fan> my new atom eeepc runs as good as a pentium
<crdlb> ltgg: argh, I guess you could force the vesa driver by uninstalling radeon: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<jbmigel> daveWM_ thats a wicked score!
<forces> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<psychic> my hard drive wont stop spinnning???>>?>
<forces> that's my video card
<hp2210b> I have plenty or RAM (more than required for the tasks I am doing, 8GB) is there any argument for having a swap file, apart from hibernation?
<forces> and doesn't work in jaunty
<trish> crdlb: i havent internet in that machine  now, but it says: libxcb-xlib.so.0 => not found
<ubuntu_fan> psychic is so cute
<forces> someone has the same problem?
<voss> forces, is that a fresh jaunty install?
<daveWM_> the ram for that one was expensive though,  i maxed it out to 2gb,  cost me 80 bucks or so,  not horrible,  but more expensive than other ram
<psychic> it just keeps going nothing is running
<ieatnoobs> What are the main differences between 8.10 and Jaunty?
<BouNCa> i run vpnc
<ubuntu_fan> lol
<forces> voss, yes
<psychic> just desktop and pidgin
<koshari> anyone know how to tzap in jaunty now the example files are gione?
<uWin2Linux> i finally got it working but i have to keep editing the resolv.conf in order to connect to servers via host name. is there a way to add and make it stay?
<tritium> ieatnoobs: read the release notes for some highlights
<BouNCa> what do u want to know about it?
<crdlb> trish: that doesn't help, I need the output of ldd; can you hook up to ethernet and use 'pastebinit' to pastebin it?
<ieatnoobs> Hokay.
<daveWM_> i hate when there's disk activity and you're not doing anything psychic
<daveWM_> heh
<psychic> ubuntu_fan u can see me pulling my hair out over this right lol
<daveWM_> like wtf...
<psychic> i know how can i make it stop lol
<voss> forces, what kind of computer?
<ubuntu_fan> makes you paranoid
<psychic> hrs of spining
<daveWM_> hold the power button down for about 10 seconds...
<trish> crld: ok ill try
<daveWM_> lol
<psychic> lol
<forces> voss, laptop
<forces> HP pavilio dv1680us
<forces> pavilion
<mase_work> psychic: is there a process which is using the hard disk causing it to spin ?
<uWin2Linux> is there a way to make the resolv.conf keep the nameserver information? or do i put it somewhere else
<psychic> i have tried restarts and everything
<forces> I cant play urban terror, openarena, counter strike (wine)
<psychic> well no everything is sleeping
<ltgg> crdlb: done ... now what? ... still in console
<crdlb> trish: actually, I guess     ldd $(command -v kdm) | grep local    would answer my question
<forces> everythings run slowly
<psychic> when i use firefox its worst
<uWin2Linux> wrong....not nameserver but dns suffix
<mase_work> uWin2Linux: resolve.conf will get overridden by networkmanager by default
<crdlb> ltgg: now try rebooting again
<daveWM_> do a ps -A and see what looks suspicious psychic
<psychic> firefox uses 70% of my resources
<daveWM_> heh
<ubuntu_fan> i love you psychic
<psychic> ps -A in terminal
<psychic> ?
<td123> is there a known bug where gvfsd is using ~ 1.7gb of memory?
<daveWM_> to  show all processes
<TopBunny88> psychic: Have you check thoes game against the wine compatibility database
<mase_work> psychic: that will be doing it. Do you have many extensions or something like flash which is chewing up the cpu
<daveWM_> although i guess you'd have to do sudo ps -A
<psychic> ubuntu_fan thanx lol i fixxed my screen issue after 4 days in here and forums lol
<ubuntu_fan> thats great
<psychic> youtube??
<psychic> lol
<TopBunny88> I kicked redmond to the curb ealier this evening
<MK13> td123: I think 1.7 gb is how much ram your system has total
<Amaeth> Hello; someone manage an asus eeepc? (1000h)
<SirStan> 'manange'?
<psychic> topbunny no..
<td123> MK13: no
<daveWM_> i got 2 901's Amaeth
<Amaeth> use i say
<ubuntu_fan> i love it when there are linux youtube videos
<daveWM_> just got em... they're sexy.. ones perl white and ones black
<psychic> daveWM how do i do that ps -A thing
<psychic> ?
<td123> MK13: my system has 2gb, I remember gvfsd using 1.7 gb (since my comp was acting slow, I decided to check)
<daveWM_> just open a terminal psychic
<psychic> o cool
<daveWM_> type sudo ps -A
<jbmigel> psychic just open a terminal and type it in.... but i think 'top' might help better
<psychic> terminal i can do
<psychic> topbunny88?
<daveWM_> top shows them according to resources jbmigel ?
<ltgg> crdlb: no change ... boots to lockup ... should I not have tried xfix?
<daveWM_> i don't remember
<psychic> jbmigel  top what
<psychic> ?
<jbmigel> daveWM_ well by cpu activity... which is probably correlated with drive activity
<MK13> td123: your system may has 2 GB installed, but your GPU (Nvidia maybe, maybe close to a 7000M?) has some of that ram dedicated to it, so your operating system only has ~1.7GB available
<crdlb> ltgg: I don't see how it could be locking up with the vesa driver :/
<jbmigel> psychic just type top and hit enter
<daveWM_> ah yea psychic
<daveWM_> just type "top"
<psychic> ok will try
<daveWM_> and see what's got the most activity
<jbmigel> psychic hit q to quit it
<daveWM_> he's right
<ubuntu_fan> top is realy sharp
<c0l2e> previously I use ubuntu liveCD to clone drives.... not I can clone Windows XP but the copied version won't work. It stuck on the login screen
<td123> MK13: right, but that doesn't explain why gvfsd is using 1.7gb of memory
<c0l2e> it usually works in 8.04
<crdlb> ltgg: just to make sure, you don't have xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd installed, do you? (you can check with apt-cache policy)
<evanotten> hey i was wondering if one of you could lead me towards a program that will play dvd's and one that is capable of handling interactive menu's i.e. the sopranos dvd's
<trish1> crdlb: here the pastebin http://pastebin.com/f5eacdf5d
<Xcell> htop is pretty
<Xcell> lol
<psychic> u know firefox is taking 33 % ave processor but i think its somthing i messed up in swap
<c0l2e> is there a huge difference on ntfs tools now in 9.04??
<daveWM_> i wonder if any of those indicate disk activity
<psychic> i made a new swap
<jbmigel> ya i spend all my free time staring at top output... just incase my computer tries to do something it gives me time to reboot
<td123> evanotten: try vlc
<evanotten> i just downloaded dragon player and it only plays the initial sequence of dvd
<psychic> thats the continuous spining of my h.d. prob i think
<daveWM_> did you set swappiness psychic ?
<psychic> it makes since to me anyways
<Xcell> psychic--   its better than opera...opera steals your processor and alot of ram
<daveWM_> you might be swapping constantly
<mattgyver> Is there an application similar to Audacity that allows you to edit video files?
<psychic> no it was all manual
<crdlb> trish1: as I suspected, you have a libX11 in /usr/local (ie you installed it from source)
<baz> i can attest the examples using "foo, bar, BAZ" are used at least 1 time per day
<redpearl> during upgrade fro 8.10 to 9.04 fail via internet. want to know if i can download alternate cd and install upgrade via command line.  i can't login to X. only command line accessible now
<psychic> what ever would be done by going with !swap
<psychic> in here
<trish1> crld: it might be the kde4-neon i guess
<evanotten> will do thank you
<psychic> i have epiphamy to
<trish1> crld: but this means i cant run this anymore?
<MK13> td123: are you using rhythmbox?
<psychic> i use firefox the most
<daveWM_> iceweasel and epiphany are pretty sweet
<psychic> hey my hard drive is sleeping
<psychic> so peaceful
<Xcell> noscript + firefox = security
<daveWM_> mid-browser is nifty too if you like something easy to look at
<daveWM_> heh
<ubuntu_fan> lol
<crdlb> trish1: as a quick fix, you can: sudo mv /usr/local /usr/local.save (be very careful that you get that command right) that'll get graphics working at least
<td123> MK13: I don't remember if I was using it at that time, but yes, I do use it quiet frequently
<redpearl> does gksu need to run inside GUI?
<MK13> td123: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981606
<td123> MK13: and I remember leaving my computer idle for a long time before finding out that it was using an obnoxious amount of memory
<td123> MK13: ty, i'll take a look
<trish1> crld: YES! its working now, thanks!
<jmanuel_cool> join irc://irc-hispano.org
<psychic> is there anyway that i can change my swapiness to 100
<psychic> ?
<ltgg> crdlb: checked xorg.conf again and it has reverted to file without   driver "vesa"     will try again
<trish1> well im happy that its wokring now, but it means that i have to work tomorrow with no excuses hah
<psychic> ubuntu_fan things have slowed down a bit in here
<psychic> under 1500 people now
<psychic> 9.04 got things busy huh
<jbmigel> so many early adopters... im running 7.10 still waiting for 8.04 to get stable
<evanotten> i am having some trouble with vlc, as i am new with linux can someone help me get the dvd i have in to play?
<cornwall> yeah, my 9.04 has been fine, have all of you guys' been as well?
<ubuntu_fan> thats good nice an peaceful
<CuriosTiger> Hrmf.
<asiks> Did anyone else's upgrade from 8 to 9 go all completely borked?
<CuriosTiger> So Ubuntu tells me tghere's a proprietary nvidia driver available. I tell it to Activate.
<CuriosTiger> It downloads the driver, but it doesn't seem to Activate
<uWin2Linux> i did a upgrade from 8 to 9....was not pretty
<cornwall> asiks: my upgrade did bork a lot, but a fresh install and I've been fantastic :)
<Adil> a general question. Want to import my music folder on my mac onto my ubuntu machine
<CuriosTiger> and then after reboot, it complains my video config is broken.
<ubuntu_fan> I love the fact that ubuntu works without any real work
<Adil> if i just copy the itunes folder, its not very organized
<jbmigel> i think when i decide to 'upgrade' ill just reformat and start over...
<asiks> cornwall - Yeah, I ended up doing a fresh install.
<Adil> any ideas?
<CuriosTiger> ubuntu: I love that ideal. I wish it did for me more often
<cornwall> asiks: just another reason to go ext4, eh? ;)
<uWin2Linux> yeah that what i would recommend to anyone
<CuriosTiger> it's rare that it works out of the box without having to tweak something -- usually video or networking
<CuriosTiger> (or both)
<asiks> cornwall- Installing from the live disk by default does ext3 apparently
<Stepan1> I want to launch a file at startup.  I went into System>Preferences>Sessions.  I clicked add and clicked browse and selected the file.  It does not load up.  Anyone know why?
<jbmigel> wtf ext4... what did they add to it
<CuriosTiger> asiks: It does, but you can change that during install
<CuriosTiger> I did -- mostly to see how ext4 performs
<asiks> Where?
<ubuntu_fan> I am looking at ruby rails now as a next thing to get into
<cornwall> asiks: yeah, but I went ext4 and am loving it. My very modest setup is pretty dang fast and effective
<CuriosTiger> asiks: In the partitioner
<CuriosTiger> double-click on the suggested / partition and change the type to ext4
<asiks> I didn't want to do it manually because I was afraid I'd accidentally nuke my xp install
<jbmigel> whats the difference between ext3 and ext4 anyway?
<asiks> Can you do that within the 'guided' install process?
<CuriosTiger> performance improvements and some added features
<psychic> xorg is eating 30 or so % of my system now
<CuriosTiger> asiks: Dunno. The guided install process didn't let me span an LVM across multiple physical disks, so I went manual
<ubuntu_fan> ode freenode-connect is a real nice and easy irc channel as well
<cornwall> jbmigel: mainly speed, but also some functionality enhancements like being able to handle much larger file sizes and the like
<jbmigel> psychic if you stare at that long enough you'll start to complain about 'top' using your resources
<c0l2e> How can I properly clone windows XP using ubuntu liveCD gparted ??
<ubuntu_fan> lol
<egosintrick> <asiks> you must use manual install to choose other file systems
<psychic> lol i am already there
<ltgg> crdlb:  no change ... is
<asiks> hm
<asiks> How can I be sure I won't nuke my xp install? haha
<CuriosTiger> asiks: Back it up first.
<CuriosTiger> Seriously.
<egosintrick> it will show your xp partition- just don't use it lolz
<Xcell> psychic--  if you have not...install htop... a little better
<cfedde> is kvm the favorite hypervisor under ubuntu?
<egosintrick> but you can resize it
<asiks> I guess I should try that before I get too settled in with this fresh install
<psychic> jbmigel ...funny..., i'll close the terminal window now nothing suspisious just poor system performance i'll learn it
<uWin2Linux> i installed virtualbox
<CuriosTiger> Can anyone offer me a suggestion on how to get the proprietary nvidia video driver to work with Xorg in Jaunty?
<asiks> Are there any drawbacks with ext4?
<ltgg> crdlb:  is    apt-cache policy   a command line?
<psychic> Xcell how so?
<psychic>  or how?
<egosintrick> ?
<CuriosTiger> asiks: Several, the primary one being backwards compatibility
<cornwall> asiks: there were reported data losses, but I haven't had a single problem
<crdlb> ltgg: part of one, yes: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<egosintrick> i use reiserfs- it's better if you have many small files
<Xcell> psychic--  open terminal  and do it.. sudo apt-get install htop
<psychic> sudo apt-get install htop or somthing?
<CuriosTiger> once you mount an ext4 file system with the new options, older linux systems can no longer read it
<asiks> backwards compibility in what sense?
<psychic> o ok
<psychic> thanks
<asiks> oh
<cornwall> asiks: but I am backing up regularly to avoid any disaster
<absentia> hi .. just instaled 9.04 -- under vmware fusion on osx 10.5.6 -- very nice.. fast.. now I'm trying to install some new software -- I went to the add/remove programs drop down.. selected "ALL" .. but it doesn't see "tcsh" "emacs"  "bash" ... am I doing something wrong?  why can't it find these very basic programs ?
<egosintrick> cluster size difference or something
<nothingman> hi, all
<CuriosTiger> egos: it's pretty much abandonware since Hans Reiser went to jail and his company collapsed, though
<evanotten> i am currently unable to get a dvd to play it only plays the initial screen can anyone help me view a dvd that has menu's I have downloaded dragon player and now vlc and cannot seem to get things running?  thank you in advance for you help
<asiks> All I have is xp and ubuntu, so going to ext4, that shouldn't matter
<egosintrick> !
<nothingman> I dd'd the unr image to a 2.5GB flash disk, but I get "Hard disk boot sector invalid" error
<egosintrick> wtf?
<dewdude> absentia, you want synaptic for installing stuff
<CuriosTiger> absentia: bash is already installed by default
<cornwall> egosintrick: I'm curious, how stable is reiserfs for you, though? I have heard that it's a massively unstable fs
<nothingman> any tips?
<Advance> evanotten: did you ping me?
<absentia> curios: it was a test -- it didn't say "alrady installeD" or show me a package
<absentia> it said no match.
<evanotten> hmm dunno
<absentia> I figured it was installed -- so that should have shown me the package and then said it was already installed.
<dewdude> absentia, synaptic...use synaptic
<crdlb> absentia: add/remove is only for GUI applications that provide a menu entry
<evanotten> anyone that can offer me advice cuz i am nub
<crdlb> it's not a full package manager
<absentia> synaptic? wazzat?
<Xcell> lol
<dewdude> a package manager
<dewdude> i honestly don't know what add/remove programs does.....
<nothingman> anyone here use the unr image?
<Adil> so any suggestions? I want the mp3s i copied from itunes folder on ubuntu
<absentia> crd: ah, ok.  figured... what's the yast/yum/rpm manager for ubuntu?  I've been using it for all of 3 mintes now.
<Adil> any program that would do it for me?
<Stepan1> I need to a text file to launch on startup.
<CuriosTiger> it's also a package manager, but limited, like crdlb said
<dewdude> synaptic is the gui package manager
<dewdude> apt-get is command line
<Advance> evanotten: Oh you said advance in your what ever you want
<absentia> thanks.
<psychic> yea add/remove i funny
<Advance> Since the distro update I can no longer use the viewport switcher on compiz, I don't even know where to start and I know it's not a compiz error.. any help?
<absentia> ya, I ran apt-get all the time on my zaurus ... loved debian.
<absentia> thanks.
<dewdude> np
<evanotten> lol my bad its late, no i just need help with getting a dvd to run
<psychic> ooo... htop is coloryful
<evanotten> i have the sopranos in and it goes to the initial screen but wont play automatically nor will it bring me to the main menu
<jbmigel> psychic is it worth the disk space you think?
<CuriosTiger> apt-get dist-upgrade from potato to woody hosed a debian system for me spectacularly once
<CuriosTiger> :P
<evanotten> this is the first time i have tried to run a dvd since moving to linux
<dewdude> absentia, the add/remove programs is more like for installing end-user applications
<dewdude> which you can do in synaptic
<egosintrick> evan: make sure you have dvdnav4 installed
<egosintrick> it for menus
<psychic> hah yea its fine
<carsonc> CuriosTiger: Wasn't that the libc5 -> libc6 transition on Debian?
<brandonban6> hey guys, how do I look up users under a group, is there a file under etc? like passwd, only for groups?
<jbmigel> WTF!
<egosintrick> evan: you also need libdvdcss2
<absentia> that got it -- thanks guys (gals)
<evanotten> like kmplayer?
<psychic> come on disk space or my entire swap and processor just being eatin up while  my harddrive spins like the earth around the sun
<CuriosTiger> carsonc: Yes.
<CuriosTiger> carsonc: Which was also the problem
<psychic> it's to diff stories ones only 55 kb
<egosintrick> evan: it's an independant package
<CuriosTiger> carsonc: apt-get replaced my libc.so.1
<egosintrick> all players use it
<CuriosTiger> or glibc.so.1 rather
<egosintrick> vlc might not need it
<jbmigel> the gutsy sources have been disabled!!! how am i suppsed to install htop now eh??
<CuriosTiger> which basically made every binary on the system shit itself
<ltgg> crdlb:  I have booted into a 2nd Ubuntu install on the failed machine that lets me look at the 9.0 install ... will this help?
<carsonc> Yeah, I remember that upgrade.  I think I just said screw it and installed from scratch
<CuriosTiger> carsonc: I said screw it and installed redhat ;)
<crdlb> ltgg: if you can mount the jaunty partition, please pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log off of it
<Xcell> jbmigel--  mine work fine
<jbmigel> Xcell you're running gutsy too?
<Xcell> jbmigel--  make sure its on (main) server?
<Xcell> ya
<psychic> topbunny88 u stil here?
<Jordan_U> jbmigel, Upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu ( and even though telling you how to upgrade will also tell you how to install htop you should still upgrade to a supported version )
<jbmigel> Xcell i guess maybe that package isnt in the repo
<ltgg> crdlb: OK
<Xcell> some are not..
<daveWM_> i'v taken a regular ubuntu install and made it look/work almost like ubuntu mobile
<Xcell> :(
<daveWM_> but its actually a bit better  since its full blown ubuntu of course
<Xcell> im still on 7.10 cuz i got tired of dealing with pulse
<Relaed> ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<jbmigel> Jordan_U gutsy here was the first linux distro to autoinstall my wifi card... since then ive never needed to upgrade,... we reached perfection in 7.10
<daveWM_> things are really easy to see,  when windows are maximized,  window decorations like title bar,  min,  max, close buttons are removed and buttons on my taskbar at the top control all that instead
<Chr|s> @lart Relaed
<CuriosTiger> bah
<CuriosTiger> failed to load nvidia kernel module
<Chr|s> oops
<CuriosTiger> great, tell me WHY
<CuriosTiger> :P
<daveWM_> also using mid-browser which runs maximized like that,  with address bar and big buttons at the bottom of the screen instead
<psychic> how much ram do desktop icons use??
<daveWM_> it all looks kind of nifty
<Chr|s> !food > Relaed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<daveWM_> psychic i don't imagine too much
<Chr|s> argh!
<Chr|s> !flood > Relaed
<ubottu> Relaed, please see my private message
<Relaed> 66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666
<jbmigel> psychic what sort of computer are you using
<Relaed> 66666666
<psychic> lol i know i'm joking
<Jordan_U> jbmigel, Well it's now unsupported and insecure, you can stay on hardy for a while though since it's LTS
<Xcell> floodbot broke?
<psychic> relaed chill
<daveWM_> if you're looking to tweak performance,  i'd look into figuring out what services you can disable,  and what packages are not used
<psychic> relaed seriously fix ur head or your keyboard or somthing god bless u
<Polterge|st> it looks like it
<jbmigel> Jordan_U im affraid to upgrade cuz my wifi might stop working... can you totally promise it will still work out of the box
<maco> Xcell: floodbot requires that there be multiple messages in a short period. the big one was only 1 message
<Tech-Mike> QUESTION: when powering down/restarting ubuntu now tells my comp to "beep" ... can i turn this off ??
<daveWM_> i'm good at tweaking windows like that,  don't know enough about ubuntu yet to really know what's ok to remove and how to go about it
<Xcell> ok
<daveWM_> hehe
<Polterge|st> lol
<evanotten> hey i was trying to figure out how to get an interactive dvd to play as well as be able to navigate the menus i was told to download dvdnav and something else, can anyone offer me some assistance, thank you I am new here :D
<Polterge|st> psychic, lol
<Polterge|st> I know what you mean
<psychic> jbmigel toshiba sat 2.66ghz p4 512 mg ram
<CuriosTiger> http://viking.austin.tx.us/Xorg.0.log <-- can anyone see anything obvious in here that's preventing the proprietary nvidia drivers from loading?
<SoulNothing> Hey quick question im trying to install 9.04 but no video shows up, I have a 9600gt, i know appending vesa to the grub line which worked before 9.04 but no go now.  I'm aware of the altnerate install cd however i dont have any spare blank cds, ive tried deb bootstrap, and a usb flash drive and no go booting it up, is there any option i can append to get it to go to vesa on the live installer?
<maco> evanotten: install totem-xine and use that instead of totem-gstreamer (the default).  it has dvd menu support
<psychic> polterge|st my computer has one of those its eating my hard drive
<Jordan_U> jbmigel, No, but it probably will. You can always try the LiveCD for Hardy ( if you want long term support ) or Jaunty ( if you want the newest version )
<Polterge|st> I hope a proc will get made for this dell optiplex gx50
<daveWM_> you could try a lighter distribution psychic
<Polterge|st> a 2ghz perhaps
<psychic> i have 9.04... thought it would be ok
<CuriosTiger> the only thing I see is an initial failure to detect keyboard/mouse (because they're legacy devices), but they work fine
<jbmigel> Jordan_U thats ok ill wait untill ragnarok... thanks for the suggestion
<sdtr443w> In 9.04 I tried to enter the netboot mode but it asked for a root password.  <Enter> didn't work nor my normal sudo p/w.  I don't have an entry in /etc/shadow so I don't know what it wants.
<Polterge|st> it is a 1.2 and it is alright but 2 ghz would be nice
<evanotten> cool lemme check it out
<evanotten> thanks
<CuriosTiger> and then the error that the nvidia module can't load
<psychic> relaed needs something lighter
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: what driver did you load?
<SoulNothing> pychic xubuntu still to heavy?
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: The nvidia 180 one
<ltgg_> crdlb:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/159010/
<CuriosTiger> forceware build 180 I guess
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: the one in the repos and in the restricted driver manager?
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: Restricted driver manager.
<psychic> i dont know if i even have ubuntu lol
<CarlFK> I just added 2 pci video cards: rage128 and mach64.  is there some magic that will create a default xorg.con file that loads the needed drivers?
<blacknred0> ok, before i go to sleep... does anybody knows why i can not mark my forums treads "[SOLVE]" in ubuntu forums?
<Tech-Mike> bump
<Jordan_U> jbmigel, Wait until ragnarok?
<CuriosTiger> the binary driver
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: you might try rebooting into the recovery kernel and using the "fix x" option on the menu
<CuriosTiger> the open source one doesn't allow me more than 800x600, nor does it allow compiz fusion to work
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: I did already, it completes but does not actually fix the problem
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: also have you installed nvidia-settings?
<rock> hello friends ,is communication port works in abuntu,for working it properly which package i need please help me
<SoulNothing> Curious sudo rm -fv /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it will generate a blank one and if that doesnt work sudo rmmod nvidia
<crdlb> ltgg_: you could ask #xorg if they see something wrong with that, because I don't
<Jordan_U> jbmigel, It's very rare that a wifi card is supported out of the box on one release and not the next, especially considering that the release after gutsy was LTS so regressions were taken more seriously than normal
<sdtr443w> I'm having GFX driver problems too.  I ran the ATI 9.3 installer w/o realizing it'll blow up on Ubuntu 9.04.
<CarlFK> CuriosTiger: try xserver-xorg-video-nouveau  works good for me
<psychic> SoulNothing i originaly installed xubuntu did the desktop upgrade to ubuntu intrepid then just yesterday upgraded in synaptic to 9.04..
<CuriosTiger> hrm
<CuriosTiger> module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<CuriosTiger> so it apparently fails to load at kernel level
<sdtr443w> Now I can't sort out how to undo it and run the 9.4 one.  It just hangs when I boot into X.  Fixing X in recovery still locks up.  Netboot asks for a password I don't know.
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: check what SoulNothing mentioned above.
<redpearl> anyone know where mod_ssl is for apache?
<jbmigel> Jordan_U man i really want to believe you pal... but i just hate ndiswrapper so much im frozen with fear you know
<CuriosTiger> soulnothing: Yeah, I was doing that when I realized rmmod nvidia didn't have a module to remove
<CuriosTiger> so it's not loading at kernel level
<CuriosTiger> let's see if modprobe can tell me why
<Asphalt>  Hey all, yesterday I setup a Samba server which authenticates over LDAP (basically emulating a Windows DC) Everything is going well, but excel files are not saving with the permission that they are being opened with.  I am sure this has to do with a setting in Samba config, can anyone point me in the right direction to help?
<Tech-Mike> redpearl:  locate mod_ssl
<Wolf23> hi friends
<Wolf23> i can navigate on host = linux but on vmware guest = xp pro cannot navigate the internet, anyone plz
<CuriosTiger> Module nvidia not found
<gabo> buenas noches
<CuriosTiger> so it looks like it wasn't installed correctly
<SoulNothing> dmesg |grep nvidia
<Tech-Mike> QUESTION: when powering down/restarting ubuntu now tells my comp to "beep" ... can i turn this off ??
<sdtr443w> What password should I give when in the netboot choice for recovery mode?
<redpearl> Tech-Mike, computer returned nothing
<CuriosTiger> soulnothing: no hits
<gabo> algunos de ustedes hablan español
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Have you setup a virtual NIC ?
<Flannel> !es | gabo
<ubottu> gabo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cnwesleywang> sometimes no sound,after replace asound.state and reboot, sound come again. anyone knows why?
<asiks> So when I do manual partition, what do i put as the mount point?
<Xcell> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mlissner> So, I just rebooted, and now compiz isn't working. I had done nothing to mess with compiz prior to rebooting, and I can't get it back. Any suggestions from the crowd?
<sdtr443w> Is there a way to run the package manager off the live CD against a repository on an already installed hard drive?  I wanted to remove some stuff with it.
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i didnot do anything, just when i was in colombia it works fine,but now i am in venezuela it doesnot work
<CuriosTiger> asiks: /
<scunizi> asiks: make 3 partitions / for root, /home for home and /swap  ..
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: swap, not /swap
<asiks> it makes a swap one automatically
<CuriosTiger> and /home frankly is optional
<asiks> i think
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: tue
<CuriosTiger> It does.
<Xcell> mlissner--  try enabling it again?
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: having a seperate /home is typically a good idea
<CuriosTiger> but if you're in manual mode, we don't necessarily assume the auto-generated stuff survived :)
<mlissner> Xcell: Sadly, no dice.
<asiks> if i make /home a separate partition, that would mean if i have to reinstall again or for the next upgrade, i can keep what's in home more easily?
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: Not a big issue on modern systems, although I'll agree it's still a good habit.
<Jordan_U> asiks, Yes
<dewdude> asiks: basically.
<Xcell> all you did was fresh boot?
<asiks> I have a 180 gig HD.  How much space should I allocate for home?
<Jordan_U> mlissner, What GFX card and did you ever install proprietary drivers manually?
<mlissner> Xcell: well, it crashed first, but that's nothing new. I may have installed the latest updates since my last update.
<asiks> and by 180 i mean 150 apparently
<mlissner> Jordan_U: I have the i965 Intel card
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  where is the problem?
<xxxxxx> how to slove grub Error17
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, Was that last comment meant for me?
<xxxxxx> My /boot is a dependent area
<evanotten> i just dl'd vlc, totem , and kmplayer and i am only able to see the initial sequence of the dvd i am trying to watch, the dvd has menus in it and i am unable to launch the dvd can anyone offer me their assistance in this, i am new and would greatly appreciate help thank you in advance
<xanderp> me=jaunty amd64, cannot mount as user external ntfs partition without using sudo.  I have tried all the tips I can find in google. (setuid on ntfs-3g and rebuild ntfs-3g with internal FUSE, and set mount point to be readable by the user.)  Help please!!!
<Jordan_U> Wolf23, I don't know what is causing the problem you are having with VMware
<mlissner> So no ideas how to get this going, huh?
<Xcell> evanotten--  using vlc should allow you to click on screen menue
<asiks> Anyone have any advice on how to partition my drive?
<dewdude> doesn't one usually have to be root to mount/unmount to begin with?
<xxxxxx> Follow the web solution:when I run the grub
<xxxxxx> type the command :find /boot/grub/stage1
<dewdude> asiks: that's a tough one.
<ltgg> crdlb:  are you out of ideas to recover my graphics then?
<xxxxxx>  return: Error 15: File not found
<Jordan_U> mlissner, What version of ubuntu?
<dewdude> /home generally contains all user created content
<sdtr443w> what can I do if xorg locks up on starting up and an xfix doesn't solve it?
<evanotten> i tried to run vlc and it load automatically so i go in and try to run it and it gives several files i am unable to find the right one so that it runs how it should
<Wolf23> Jordan_U:  i told u it worked fine before,but i mean i have move from country to another country and the vmware guest = xp doesnot work the internet connection
<asiks> that's all the music and movies and schoolwork whatnot I have, yes?
<evanotten> i know i am nub :D
<dewdude> yes.
<mlissner> Jordan_U: Jaunty, recently upgraded, but I've rebooted since then.
<asiks> So that should be fairly large
<dewdude> but you also need to give your distro room to grow if you plan on installing a bunch of stuff
<J-_> Does the Intel® 945GC express chipset work well with Ubuntu?
<xxxxxx> I can know the exact directry where stage is
<asiks> Right
<dewdude> and don't forget about your swap partition
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Boot into recovery mode, go to root shell and edit your xorg.conf to use the "vesa" driver to get a basic driver going
<asiks> Got that
<dewdude> realistically, you could probably be good with say a 100gig home partition
<xxxxxx> when I input the exact directry
<asiks> Would having them on separate partitions make things like compiling more complicated?
<dewdude> no
<asiks> I have lived with a 72 gig HD and windows XP for a while. 100 gigs would be a step up
<dewdude> linux mounts a partition pretty much wherever you want
<xanderp> dewdude, you can usually set user in fstab to over ride for things like memory sticks etc...
<xxxxxx> It does worsk,also Error 15
<Xcell> evanotten--  when dvd is in player... open vlc and click play..
<dewdude> auto-mount
<dewdude> gnome generally handles things like that
<Jordan_U> mlissner, I assume that you rebooted immediately after the upgrade finished, and it was working after the first boot after upgrading?
<crdlb> ltgg: I can't think of anything :/
<evanotten> ok now an open screen is up
<JustinHamilton> Has anyone else been having getting sound to work in Flash since upgrading to 9.04?
<dewdude> *shrugs* i still do a lot of stuff like that in console
<dien> guys, just want toknow how to fix grub?
<asiks> flash worked for me in 9.04
<sebsebseb> !grub |  dien
<ubottu> dien: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xxxxxx> And the menu.lst not contain root(hdX,Y)
<mlissner> Jordan_U: yep
<CuriosTiger> what's the .deb containing the nvidia drivers called?
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: why?
<JustinHamilton> I can get video to work, but sound seems to be a problem.  Sound works everywhere else aside from in flash.
<xxxxxx> What should I do,how to fix my grub?
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: It doesn't seem to have downloaded the binary driver properly, I was gonna retry it manually with apt-get
<xanderp> Anyone found a way to make external (usb/esata) ntfs partitions mount without having to sudo them?
<sdtr443w> Jordon_U: I get prompted for a password in the recovery options that isn't my normal password.  What could it be wanting?
<crdlb> ltgg: I guess you could try the opposite of what we just tried, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati, then put Driver "radeon" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in place of vesa
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: find it in synaptic and install like that?
<crdlb> ltgg: that's the driver you were using before
<sdtr443w> Jordon_U: If I knew that then I'd just run the proper ATI installer; it's botched since I used the 9.3 one when I should have used 9.4.
<losher> asiks: I like to allocatte 10G to root, though 7G is enough. Allocate twice the size of ram to swap (on an extended partition) and allocate the rest to /home. A second, unused root partition (same 7G size) is handy as it will allow you to dual boot a different version of Ubuntu so you can play with different releases but drop back easily)
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: There are multiple .deb files required for manual installation
<asiks> 10 gig is all the OS is likely to need, huh?
<Xcell> su -i
<losher> asiks: 10G is more than enough...
<evanotten> my dvd device reads as /dev/scd0 is that what it is supposed to say
<asiks> cool
<FloridaGuy> how do i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 cli
<scunizi> asiks: on initial install there's LOTS of room in the 10 gig partition.. just in case you install LAMP or other stuff that gets stuck there.
<losher> evanotten: /dev/scd0 is fine...
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<detrate> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<evanotten> i can get it to play the initial screen but it never goes to main menu
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: Ah.
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: I found a wiki article on it -- reading that
<evanotten> >> am laughing at myself right now for not being able to accomplish what seems to be an easy task
<^Phantom^> can winamp be run on ubuntu?
<asiks> i dont think i used very much space with 8.10.  I don't do anything heavy, just play some games (roguelikes, retro games) and media watching stuff.
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<^Phantom^> like can i run it directly off of my internal hard drive using wine?
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: is that what you're looking for? That will install it
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, What exactly does it prompt for ( and if you misspell my name I won't notice your replies, try typing the first few letters then hitting tab )
<ltgg> crdlb: well thanks for trying ... perhaps I will try the xorg  channel ... this really sucks ... today I was happy to finally have OO3 installed ... now this!
<unkmar> well, i attempted and upgrade. now my laptop is just CRAP
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^:  probably not
<dewdude> Phantom: no. try Audacious
<^Phantom^> D:
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: That was, but it says it's already installed and yet modprobe nvidia claims the module doesn't exist
<Xcell> ^Phantom^--   xmms
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^:  ,but it can be run in Wine, however  Linux has better native players :)
<^Phantom^> I particularly *need* winamp for my tast
<^Phantom^> task*
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: Are you on Jaunty? I had problems with that as well
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: I am indeed.
<dewdude> what task?
<asiks> Do I want "logical" or "primary", and "beginning" or "end" for the /home partition?
<yowshi> i am having trouble getting these if staement working http://dpaste.com/38218/ can anyone here help?
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: I'm trying to remember how I got it working....
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: 64-bit jaunty too, if that makes a difference
<ieatnoobs> Okay, need some help. Have an NVIDIA 7150M. When I start compiz, I get a black screen. What do I do?
<^Phantom^> or is there an ubuntu player that supports winamp input plugins?  (in_*.dll)
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: And apt-get remove + apt-get install (reinstall) didn't fix it :P
<dewdude> what format do you need?
<unkmar> sound broken
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: What about apt-get purge?
<unkmar> broadcom wirelss broken.  Both on 8.04 hardy
<CuriosTiger> let's try purge
<dewdude> unkmar: did you install the firmware?
<musikgoat|main> !compiz | ieatnoobs
<ubottu> ieatnoobs: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<^Phantom^> I really need a player that supports winamp's input plugins.  are there any for ubuntu?
<billybigrigger> can someone point me in the right direction on how to attach a domain i just purchased to my ubuntu server? do i just have to setup a hostname in /etc/hosts or how do i go about attaching my domain to my server?
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: now you mention 64 bit.. there's a bug I remember reading about nvidia and 64 bit.. you might find it on nvidia's site
<ieatnoobs> musikgoat: Idk what my prollem is.
<CuriosTiger> nope, modprobe nvidia is still unhappy
<dewdude> ^Phantom^, no. look, tell me what format you need and i'll track you down a player
<CuriosTiger> which could have to do with those other packages
<asiks> I would assume logical partition, but I really don't know if i want beginning or end for this
<^Phantom^> .ast
<Xcell> what kind of plugins
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: Still current in forceware 180.51 ?
<dewdude> .ast?
<Xcell> oh
<losher> asiks: does this make sense:  root1, 10G, primary, bootable, root2 10G primary, extended/logical (rest of disk), /home (rest of disk on extended, less swap), swap on extended/logical (twice ram)
<sebsebseb> ^Phantom^:  see my PM
<^Phantom^> .ast, .brstm. strm
<ieatnoobs> That doesn't say anything about my problem
<dewdude> i have no clue what those are
<scunizi> CuriosTiger: not sure.. there is  a work a round.. but I forgot what it was
<TheFunkbomb> has anyone gotten any jaunty updates since the frozen RC?
<dewdude> oh, Wii soundtracks
<musikgoat|main> losher: what is root1 and root2?
<Ascendancy> um hi new here
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Set the ip that the domain points to to your server's public IP
<unkmar> 8.04 Hardy Sound must be fixed.  Beep is loud and it is past midnight.  Can't be disturbing other people.
<asiks> i have a 10 gig mount point /, the swap is 4630MB,   What would root2 be for?
<Ascendancy> i have a question about partitioning...
<Ascendancy> can anybody help?
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, so there's nothing i have to do on the server side? just forward my domain to my ip address and im done?
<asiks> I am asking about partioning, too. it is a party!
<ieatnoobs> Can anyone help with my Compiz issue?
<scunizi> asiks: forget root2.. no need
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: I have to paraphrase since I'm running off the recovery CD right now.  When I select NETBOOT it prompts for the administrator password in a black text-mode console
<Jordan_U> unkmar, "sudo rmmod pcspkr" should stop the beep entirely
<CuriosTiger> scunizi: I'll take a look. Thanks.
<losher> musikgoat|main: I recommend two root partitions
<Ascendancy> so um i'm trying to get a partion for ubuntu
<Ascendancy> by using the vista partioning tool
<ieatnoobs> Musikgoat: That page didn't help
<dewdude> HAH
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Yup
<losher> scunizi: it's optional, but it makes upgrades sooo easy
<Ascendancy> and i have two pieces of unalloacted space
<dewdude> the best you might be able to do is create freespace for a partition
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: search synaptic for envyng-qt and install it. That's how I got it to work.
<Xcell> ieatnoobs--  try shutting it off and rebooting and turning it back on.....sometimes works
<asiks> Can I still use gparted to resize these partitions later if I need to?
<Ascendancy> is there anyway i can combine them?
<unkmar> Jordan_U: thank you.  I'll put it back later.
<ieatnoobs> xcell: If I start it my screen goes black.
<Flannel> Ascendancy: Just shrink your vista stuff, and let the partitioner on the install CD take care of partiioning the unallocated space.
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: I typed up a new xorg.conf but I don't have much faith in it; I've had bad luck getting my widescreen LCD to work w/o an accelerated driver in the past.
<MK131> what is a fast way to produce the equivalent to the alt character of windows in ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> ieatnoobs: the ubottu message was more to point to the compiz channel
<Xcell> maybe re-install compix?
<K4k> Has anyone had any luck getting the SoundBlaster X-Fi notebook card working in ubuntu? I want to get it but I'm not sure if there are any SB drivers for it. It's an express slot card
<Xcell> compiz
<Ascendancy> so flannel: does it matter if i have two pieces of space that are seperated?
<ieatnoobs> didn't help
<Xcell> nvidia?
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Why are you choosing "NETBOOT" and what recovery CD? You should be using the "recovery mode" option from the grub menu
<unkmar> broadcom wirelss broken. 8.04 hardy - I think I installed the firmware but I can't make heads nor tails out of the instruction page.
<amdFANBOY> hey if my comuputer has RAID, the kind where there are two disks and they are mirrored, then i need the alternate install?
<musikgoat|main> ieatnoobs: did you ask for help in #compiz-fusion ?
<dewdude> unkmar, i had the same issue with a broadcom wifi card earlier in Jaunty
<geovanny> hi, need help with my printer
<ieatnoobs> Musikgoat: Thanks!
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: I'm currently in the 9.04 recovery CD.  When doing netboot I was using the recovery mode grub option on my normal installation.
<losher> asiks: yes, you can resize later if you need to, but it's a tedious, slow process on a larger disk, and if something goes wrong....
<dewdude> i'm trying to find the page i used
<unkmar> dewdude: did you get it fixed?
<MechWarrior> any one here from BUUG ?
<MK131> unkmar: you should just be able to run $ sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  | and it would extract everything for u
<dewdude> unkmar, i'm online aren't i? ;)
<Xcell> lol
<dewdude> ...b43-fwcutter was in apt? and here i went and compiled it
<gumbyiscool> can anyone help me out with why my google starts up then shuts down?
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, The recovery mode option shouldn't say anything about netboot IIRC
<Xcell> lol
<unkmar> dewdude: I'm onlnie and might isn't fixed.  not a great indicator.
<ieatnoobs> Doesn't seem like there is anyone active there.
<Flannel> Ascendancy: It's not ideal, but it can work, yes.
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: Basically anything off the recovery mode option that tried to go to a shell would ask for my root password.
<Ascendancy> hey can ubuntu use two seperate pieces of unpartioned space, or does it need it to be a single piece?
<unkmar> MK131: I did that earlier.
<Ascendancy> oh ok thanks
<geovanny> hi, need help with my printer, i don't know how install the driver for scan, i used ubuntu 9.04 64bits
<gumbyiscool> google earth that is
<asiks> Would setting aside a partition that ubuntu and windows could both see be a bad idea? like in ntfs?
<JustinHamilton> Is there anyone who is good with Flash problems in this channel :) ?
<dewdude> unkmar, did you put them in /lib/firmware
<Ascendancy> Flannel: would there be a way to combine the space? or is it more hassle than its worth?
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, That's odd, is this a fairly standard install?
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: might be netroot--it's the one that would take somebody into what would normally be init 3 on another OS.
<MK131> asiks: i have one set up like that
<Flannel> Ascendancy: you might be able to, yes.  I'm not terribly familiar with windows partitioners though.
<dewdude> asiks: that's actually a good idea
<asiks> I had that with ubuntu 8.  I don't see Ntfs on the list of formats here though
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04.  It was being a good boy until I tried to install the ATI 9.3 drivers when I should have done 9.4.  Now it locks up going into X and it snubs me trying to do any console recover stuff.
<MechWarrior> I Fixed my problem by reinstalling ubuntu 9.04  this time i did not do a dual boot.
<Ascendancy> Flannel: Ok i'll come back after i've installed ubuntu
<ieatnoobs> Haallllpppp.....
<Ascendancy> lol wish me luck
<dewdude> Ascendancy, i seem to remember at some point with the vista partitioner being able to "move" the partitions/free space blocks around
<Ascendancy> dewdude: how do you do it?
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Ok, what is this recovery CD you were talking about?
<unkmar> dewdude: MK131, I have b43 and b43legacy in /lib/firmware
<losher> asiks: a common ntfs partition should work fine...
<dewdude> Ascendancy, i honestly don't remember
<asiks> does ntfs have another name?
<acp_> hi is ltsp included in 9.04 desktop version or in the server edtion?
<Ascendancy> haha ok
<losher> asiks: don't think so, why?
<Ascendancy> thx anyway
<asiks> i see ext2-4, fat16, fat32 , jfs, xfs, reiserfs
<musikgoat|main> asiks: ntfs-3g
<scunizi> acp_: I think you can install it regardless
<dewdude> unkmar, you don't put b43 and b43legacy in /lib/firmware. you figure out what driver you're running...and use the cutter to extract the firmware files in to that directory
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: A 9.04 LiveCD
<asiks> is one of those aka ntfs?
<musikgoat|main> asiks: nvm my statement, thought you were apt-getting stuff
<Jordan_U> asiks, Unless you are on the LiveCD you need to install ntfsprogs
<musikgoat|main> asiks: no
<asiks> I am using the live cd
<unkmar> dewdude: the cutter program simply ran.
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Do you know what a chroot is?
<losher> asiks: writable ntfs support is relatively new, I'm not suprised it's not offered. Leave it unallocated and use windows recovery to format it for ntfs later
<asiks> that's odd because i made an ntfs partition with ubuntu 8
<kathe> Sound Problem, HP DV5Z, not only one with it, was working 8.04,8.10 not in 9.04 upgrade.  ALSA originally did not recognize hardware, did installed module-assistant ALSA now says OK, but no sound any through speakers or headjack still.  Noticed the config file was empty, tried adding option for Hp-4 did not work either.  Will not work with OSS/ALSA/PULSE, all volumes maxed and unmuted
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: chroot doesn't seem to work.  I think the LiveCD is 32-bit but my OS is 64-bit.  So I get into trouble when it tries to run bash.
<dewdude> unkmar, hold on, i know that page is around somewhere
<MK131> unkmar: do you have broadcom STA driver installed?
<asiks> well, the drive had an xp partition on it that i shrunk. I suppose that is a different process
<acp_> scunizi: ya I know but Im bit layz I want during installation it will setup ltsp I remember if you use alternate edition there is a ltsp mode
<losher> asiks: using gparted?
<asiks> yeah
<unkmar> MK131: I don't even know what that is.
<Freeyorp> Hello, my system crashed while updating to jaunty and now I can't move the mouse or use the keyboard when booting normally... I can still use the keyboard in recovery mode, but the dpkg option doesn't work as it can't connect to the internet.
<Freeyorp> I tried adding the following two lines, auto et0  and  iface eth0 inet dhcp  to my  /etc/network/interfaces  file, then ifup eth0  and  ifconfig eth0 , but it still hasn't connected properly and I'm at a loss as to what I've done wrong or need to do next... would anyone be able to help me?
<asiks> Maybe if i leave it unallocated and then boot from the disk, gparted might be able to set it to that?
<unkmar> dewdude: http://pastebin.com/m4ae62949
<jinxed> I am interested in trying ubuntu, but i still want to keep windows around for certain programs, so i was hoping to dual boot. I am currently using Vista 64 bit buisness (perhaps the worst permutation but oh well) on a lenovo t400. I need to get a fresh install of windows and ubuntu... Any ideas on how I can do this. ?
<unkmar> dewdude: wrong paste.
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: About the only thing I can think of is trying this hacked up xorg.conf.  Problem is that it takes me about 10 minutes to boot back in to here with IRC if it doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Ok, can you just edit your xorg.conf and add: Driver "vesa"       To your device section?
<MK131> go to System-> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and see if the STA driver is enabled
<unkmar> dewdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Harhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardydy
<dewdude> unkmar, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 <- that page told me pretty much exactly what to do
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, pastebin the xorg.conf
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: Yes that seems to be about all I can do.  Re: pastebin--hold on
<dewdude> it told me how to identify what chip i had...which version of what i needed to get and so on.
<MK131> unkmar: go to System-> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and see if the STA driver is enabled
<losher> asiks: <surprised>. But you don't need ntfs to install. Just allocate an empty partition and you can try Jordan_U's suggestion later when you have Ubuntu up & running.
<leos> 这里有讲中文的吗？
<dewdude> losher, IIRC ntfs now shows up as ntfs-3g
<acp_> jinxed: install windows first then leave a partition for ubuntu
<scunizi> !cn | leos
<ubottu> leos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kathe> jinxed it's not problem, the install will setup a partion for you to dual boot as long as windows is installed first
<losher> asiks: btw, which distro are you gonna install?
<kathe> jinxed it's not problem, the install will setup a partion for you to dual boot as long as windows is installed first
<Logomachist> Helllllp? Ubuntu crashed while updating itself a little over a week ago and now I can't access the Internet!
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/159029/
<unkmar> MK131: I can't... Was running fluxbuntu 7.10 and upgraded.  still running fluxbuntu, but now 8.04, most the same rules should apply, Minus any GUI things.
<asiks> 9.04
<kathe> Sound Problem, HP DV5Z, not only one with it, was working 8.04,8.10 not in 9.04 upgrade.  ALSA originally did not recognize hardware, did installed module-assistant ALSA now says OK, but no sound any through speakers or headjack still.  Noticed the config file was empty, tried adding option for Hp-4 did not work either.  Will not work with OSS/ALSA/PULSE, all volumes maxed and unmuted
<kathe> Anyone can help?
<isleshocky77> Anyone else having problems playing any videos after an upgrade 9.04?  I treid vlc, toem, and mplayer, purged all of the above and reinstalled.  Whenever I try to play it opens then crashes
<amdFANBOY> hi, do i need the alternate install or will the regular do?
<leos> ：（
<Jordan_U> Logomachist, Does anything happen when you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ? ( if it does please pastebin the output )
<asiks> what was jordan's suggestion? I think i missed it
<losher> asiks: you understand 9.04 is not quite stable?
<ieatnoobs> Adobe air is pretty extreme.
<asiks> I know it's new
<billybigrigger> hello
<billybigrigger> is this working?
<tritium> losher: 9.04 is a release, not a distro.  Ubuntu is the "distro"
<kathe> toss in a question billy
<losher> asiks: jordan say you can download the ntfsprogs and format ntfs using it....
<asiks> I missed that
<losher> tritium: corrected, thanks...
<billybigrigger> hello? can anyone see this?
<tritium> losher: why do you think the latest stable release is not stable?
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, no
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, this is wierd
<scunizi> billybigrigger: of course not
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Ask your question :)
<billybigrigger> my router is reporting my ip address as 0.0.0.0 and i cannot ping google or view and www sites, but im still connected to irc
<losher> tritium: 'cos I installed it, and had some problems. Because lots of people have been here asking for help with their 9.04 install...
<scunizi> billybigrigger: there's only 1400+ of us here waiting to answer questions
<Freeyorp> Would anyone be able to help me?
<billybigrigger> i've tried renewing dhcp and everything, still an ip of 0.0.0.0
<tritium> losher: people are in here asking for help every day
<tritium> That's what the channel is for.
<Xcell> This is the (help) channel.
<kathe> billy, what type of router/service is it
<CuriosTiger> cornwall: seems you need the linux-restricted-drivers package
<losher> asiks: to recap, root1, root2, extended, home, ntfs, swap
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, what ip does "ifconfig" show ( please don't flood the channel with all of the output from ifconfig though )
<CuriosTiger> which is not installed by the GUI utilities
<scunizi> kathe: use full nicks with TAB for auto completion.. otherwise it won't highlight for him
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, well i image ifconfig would show my local eth0 ip of 192.168.1.101
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, ill check though
<kathe> thx scunizi
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, ya its 192.168.1.101
<sdtr443w> Jordan_U: Ah well I'm going to try booting into that xorg.conf.  I won't see anything for 10 minutes or so if I have to boot back off the liveCD.
<scunizi> kathe: :)
<jinxed> kathe: Do you know how to get a fresh install of vista buisnes... i have one right now... but I need to recover to a fresh start
<cornwall> CuriosTiger: That fixed it?
<jinxed> kathe: i am currently using a lenovo t400
<factotum> wow, 9.04 finaly got me away from windows completely, don't know, just something about it this time around
<evanotten> hey i was wondering if someone might be able to walk me through getting a dvd to play, it has menu's and for some reason shows the initial screen but not the main menu, i have dl'd vlc, kmplayer, ogle, and gxine can someone help me out for a few minutes on private chat?
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, i can ping within the local network no problem, pinging google.com or ubuntu.com results in nothing, my linksys webadmin page shows ip of 0.0.0.0 but im still connected to irc???
<amdFANBOY> HI, do i need the alternate install for RAID disks?  the regular one won't work?
<kathe> jinxed, if you have a disk, just insert it during boot and run from the disk
<mralexandro> is it possible to select different dekstop backgrounds in each desktop window in the cube effect ?
<leos> Some people do speak Chinese
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Normally the address 0.0.0.0 is not really an ip address but a way of saying "default gateway"
<Locum> what is bounds.s ?
<kathe> Tossing this one out again hoping for a response
<kathe> Sound Problem, HP DV5Z, not only one with it, was working 8.04,8.10 not in 9.04 upgrade.  ALSA originally did not recognize hardware, did installed module-assistant ALSA now says OK, but no sound any through speakers or headjack still.  Noticed the config file was empty, tried adding option for Hp-4 did not work either.  Will not work with OSS/ALSA/PULSE, all volumes maxed and unmuted
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, If your computer is set as the default gateway on your router then nothing will ever get to the internet, if that is indeed what is happening I have no idea how you are here though :)
<DavidCc124> hello everyone everytime I try and listen to music from the livecd of 9.04 it says it cant find a plugin do I have to download it from a certain site or something. it wont do it automatically when it searchs
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, its magically working now
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, stupid routers haha
<factotum> Need a suggestion: I'm about to dive into Drupal and am using my laptop with Ubuntu as it's platform. Should I go ahead with configuring a complete LAMP setup or just go with XAMPP? I don't plan on serving off this system, just for development before uploading to my bluehost server
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, i dont know whats going on, everything i have setup through the router works fine, i just lost my internet kind of, but i stayed on irc? it was wierd, everythings working ok now for some magical reason :P
<Locum> anyones knows what is bounds.s ???
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Get rid of the "1920x1200" You are never going to get that with vesa, in fact let me make you a minimal vesa config
<factotum> Locum: might have better luck in ##Linux
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Probably your DNS server went down
<Freeyorp> I'm not sure how to get internet working from recovery mode...? I tried adding the following two lines, auto eth0  and  iface eth0 inet dhcp  to my  /etc/network/interfaces  file, then ifup eth0  and  ifconfig eth0 , but it still hasn't connected properly and I'm at a loss as to what I've done wrong or need to do next... would anyone be able to help me?
<Locum> factum thanks
<factotum> sure thing
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, You could probably have reached google.com if your computer had only known the ip :)
<mralexandro> possible to have different background in different desktop windows in cube effect?
<evanotten> hey i was wondering if someone might be able to walk me through getting a dvd to play, it has menu's and for some reason shows the initial screen but not the main menu, i have dl'd vlc, kmplayer, ogle, and gxine can someone help me out for a few minutes on private chat?
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, "dhclient eth0"
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, true
<coastsideservice> I have remote desktop installed on my ubuntu server. what do I need on the other machines so I can access them?
<Chr|s> evanotten: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<amdFANBOY> HI, do i need the alternate install for RAID disks?  the regular one won't work?
<evanotten> what will that install?
<Xcell> codecs
<Xcell> evanotten--  i was under the assumption you had those installed
<MarkJones> Does anyone have any experience with using UCK(Ubuntu Customization Kit)?
<billybigrigger> anyone here familiar with registering/setting up a domain??? do i have to enter my isp's nameservers? or how do i get my domain to attach to my IP address??? its with godaddy.com if that helps, i can't seem to find too much help from them
<evanotten> nope i am nub
<theBishop> i'm having a problem where my laptop will only resume from suspend once
<timc> ugh evolution is broke as fuck
<theBishop> the first resume works perfect, after that i just get a black screen
<Xcell> install them and it all should work then
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: I get a list of "DHCPDISCOVER:  on eth0  to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7" and "send_packet: Network is down" messages after that
<evanotten> ok cool will try thank you
<Xcell> y/w
<kathe> Anyone anygood at sound cards?
<n8tuser> Freeyorp -> is your cable okay? snug fit?
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: Yes, in tightly at both ends
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: I can try connecting through a liveCD if you like...?
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, And you did "ifconfig eth0" before "dhclient eth0" ?
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: Yes
<n8tuser> Freeyorp -> you sure your router/dhcp server is up and active and serving on the correct port?
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, Sorry, I meant "ifconfig eth0 up"
<Guest62638> hey, I have a usb device, but I'm unable to connect to it, how do I check to see if its working probperly
<Guest62638> Its listed when I do "lsusb"
<n8tuser> Guest62638 -> does dmesg shows it too?
<frank_> Anyone know if it is possible to get the kodak esp 3 working on ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: any chance you get a nick? :) What does lsusb say about your device?
<Guest62638> demsg. shows a lot of text
 * AK_Dave facepalms
<Guest62638> Bus 006 Device 007: ID 0451:e004 Texas Instruments, Inc. TI-89 Titanium Calculator
<Xcell> lol
<sebsebseb> frank_: esp 3?  easy share?
<Advance> i want a ti-89
<frank_> sebsebseb: ?
<Advance> not fair
<Advance> :(
<sebsebseb> frank_: a kodak program?
<Jordan_U> sdtr443w, Here is a minimal xorg.conf with the driver set to vesa: http://pastebin.com/fc2a94e6
<frank_> a kodak printer
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: okay, so you have a calculator that can connect to usb. and what do you do with it when it is connected to usb?
<sebsebseb> !print |  frank_
<ubottu> frank_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<frank_> already have cups installed, but no printer :(
<usser> AK_Dave, upload programs to it. for example
<Guest62638> AK_Dave: I got a program TiLP that's supposed to be able to use it...furthermore, VirtualBox is not detecting so I may attach it to a guest machien
<Advance> Guest62638: are you trying to put SAT awnsers on your TI?
<sebsebseb> frank_: HP and Dell tend to have  good  Linux printer suppourt, but  Kodak I think not
<Guest62638> Advance: not SAT, finals
<Advance> Guest62638: i'm on to you ......
<Advance> LOL!!!!!!!!!
<Advance> Thats why he doesnt want a name
<Xcell> lolol
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: ahah! There is special software that talks to the calculator! And.... you tried to run that software in an XP session in Vbox? But you installed the OEM Vbox from the repos, not the PUEL Vbox from Sun. So you cannot access USB from Vbox. Evar!
<Guest62638> really?
 * AK_Dave nods
<Guest62638> ya..i installed it from repo< i think..
<Guest62638> grr
<Advance> Guest62638: yeah you should use the SUN/ Oracle Vbox
<AK_Dave> Vbox OEM cannot do direct USB access. Period. Full. Stop. Read. The. Full. Manual.
<Advance> AK_Dave:  no more sun it's oracle now get with the times :p
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: Ah, ifconfig eth0 up did something. Now dhclient eth0 has rather different output, but there are a few 'permission denied's in there that I'm not so sure about, as I'm both in root and used sudo... still can't ping www.google or www.ubuntu.com
<bbranigin__> haha
<Xcell> ya  7bil  wow
<Guest62638> Advance: should I download from this page: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads ?
<AK_Dave> Advance: My "FM" says Sun, with a Sun logo. ;P
<Advance> Guest62638: I'll get you a link
<bbranigin__> hey, anyone gnome how I can map my g-keys on logitech g11 to my 3x2 virtual desktops
<bbranigin__> know* lol
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: bing bing bing thats it bing bing bing
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, Can you ping 208.67.222.222 ?
<Advance> AK_Dave:  wait until the update tommorow when the oracle spiders find this irc log some one has on their lurker blog
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: but first you need to uninstall what you already installed. Don't worry, your vdi doesn't need to be rebuilt.
<b14ck> im trying to use brasero to burn my .avi file to a playable dvd movie. it says "please replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd. it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins.'
<b14ck> what plugins do i need so it can write my .avi to a playable dvd?
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> www.goggle.com
<AK_Dave> Advance: They'll have to push out a new pdf manual to me. :)
<Guest62638> AK_Dave: don't I need to exporet the machines I have already?
<Guest62638> (or sometin)
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: Well, copy the .vdi out of the .virtualbox directory to be safe.
<Advance> AK_Dave:  Find=Sun Replace Oracle and set the logo on the top
<onats> is anyone having issues with MKV video's audio on 9.04?
<asiks> 48 seconds to go from 'off' to 'firefox showing google.'  It that decent?
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> goggle
<perdidopunk> is compiz-fusion installed by default in jaunty?
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: That ping results in "Connect: network is unreachable"
<Guest62638> AK_Dave: where are they located? /home?
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: /home/user/.virtualbox/somewhereinthere
<Advance> onats:  Yeah dude. I'm having all kinds of problems with it.. I'm going back to 8.10 for a few months
<^Phantom^> is there any way i can search for all the mp3 files on my internal hard drive?
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, What is your ip address?
<Advance> onats: There are so many riddic bugs in it I almost feel like a beta tester HEY WAIT A SECOND
<^Phantom^> and then have them show up in a gui file browser window?
<mase_work> ^Phantom^:  yes
<^Phantom^> using ubuntu
<^Phantom^> :O
 * ^Phantom^ dies
<FloodBot2> ^Phantom^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^Phantom^> i been going through all the directories one by one looking for some files
<djadil> come mai non e ancora cose tanto famoso ubunto
<Xcell> ^Phantom^--  amarok will do it
<onats> Advance, yeah i can no longer play my mkvs properly
<mase_work> ^Phantom^: you can just use search in nautilus
<djadil> ciao ragazzi ho un domanda per voi
<Todd_> ^Phantom^, sudo updatedb && sudo locate mp3
<parachutes> help please!!! i have this problem Failed to fetch http://packages.dfreer.org/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'packages.dfreer.org'
<Todd_> ^Phantom^, Pretty useful for finding other stuff too.
<Advance> onats:  Dude. I lost my wireless driver I lost compiz I lost my video driver.. splashy stopped working everything is all FXXED up in jaunty.. I swear I think the guys at ubuntu was like "Hey lets have a multiverse of beta testers" and one idiot in the room was like YEA!
<losher> asiks: I'd say it's rather slow/indecent.... 9.04?
<Guest62638> I get error when I try to install the vm from sun: "Sorry and error occured"
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: Did it ever occur to you that the hour or three you spend making this work so you can load your calculator with finals answers, you could have just learned the material?
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: Public IP? Not sure... how do I find that out?
<asiks> losher: yeah
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, No, local ip
<mase_work> Advance: this is from a brand new install ?
<kathe> Sound Problem, HP DV5Z, not only one with it, was working 8.04,8.10 not in 9.04 upgrade.  ALSA originally did not recognize hardware, did installed module-assistant ALSA now says OK, but no sound any through speakers or headjack still.  Noticed the config file was empty, tried adding option for Hp-4 did not work either.  Will not work with OSS/ALSA/PULSE, all volumes maxed and unmuted
<Advance> Yes mase
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: did you uninstall the old vbox?
<Guest62638> AK_Dave:...its not final  ansewers...
<Advance> mase_work: Mase yeah
<losher> asiks: install 8.04 into your other root partition & compare timings
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: its formulae you need for the tests?
<parachutes> -.-
<Advance> AK_Dave: Hey You leave him alone.. Your just mad you didn't have a TI when you were in collage
<ZeroCool_> hey all... any Wireless guru's out there?
<^Phantom^> todd it won't mess up the windows partition will it?
<^Phantom^> cause that's what i'm searching in
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: 192.168.0.123
<Guest62638> ya I uninstalled the old one
<AK_Dave> Advance: I had to memorize formulae.
<Brando753> i cant get my hp laserjet P1006 to print from my laptop
<mase_work> Advance: that sucks. What wireless / video card do you have. I am having a really good experience with jaunty.
<Guest62638> anything I should try?
<asiks> It used to be a little slower.  The 48 seconds includes me typing in name/pass
<Advance> mase_work: iwl4965
<Detrix> I just installed mysql server.  I am trying to change the root password for the mysql sever.  I keep getting 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'     If this is not the right channel to discuss this I apologize; where should I discuss this?
<mase_work> Advance: thats odd. i think i have that card and mine is working fine. 10 secs and i'll have a look
<losher> asiks: the general consensus on 9.04 is that it's a little slower than 8.X, unless you use ext4, which has other problems
<Advance> mase_work: My compiz doesn't work.. Nothing works I'm going back to 8.10 later on this evening and just saying forget it for a few months.. till all of the bugs are worked out and put up in repositorys..
<AK_Dave> Advance: Back in my day, we used to use really sharp pencils and write tiny on small pieces of paper. I had a physics exam which ALLOWED a 3x5 index card of "notes" for the test, and you'd be amazed what you can fit on both sides of a 3x5 if you use multiple layers of different colored inks.
<asiks> i just changed over to ext4
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, My guess is that you don't have a default gateway set for some reason, does "route -n" show a default gateway ( is there a route with 0.0.0.0 in the destination column )?
<mattgyver> What is a good package to edit video in ubuntu?
<mase_work> losher: hmm not unless you have intel video
<Advance> AK_Dave: I love your slide rule generation
<mase_work> mattgyver: kdenlive is what i use
<b14ck> im trying to use brasero to burn my .avi file to a playable dvd movie. it says "please replace the disc with a supported cd or dvd. it is not possible to write with the current set of plugins.'
<Brando753> i cant get my hp laserjet P1006 to print from my laptop, any ideas?
<b14ck> what plugins do i need so it can write my .avi to a playable dvd?
<Advance> mase_work:  It's working now I had to reinstal it.
<losher> mase_work: I've heard rumours of intel issues with 9.04. Is there anything documented on it?
<AK_Dave> Advance: I'm not quite that old, but my professors all used slide rules. In class.
<Detrix> b14ck: check out the application:  DeVeDe
<Xcell> b14ck--  a simple one might be devede
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: anyways, you have to uninstall the version from the repos before you can install the version from SunOracle.
<Advance> AK_Dave:  oh LIES you know you still have your handy dandy slide rule in a shoe box under your bed... right next to the crystal storage unit your waiting for the world to be ready for
<Guest62638> mattgyver: I've used Kdenlive successfully before, but like a lot of other linux applications its very buggy
<Advance> AK_Dave: Lol at SunOracle
<AK_Dave> Advance: are you under my bed, sniffing my packets?
<ZeroCool_> anyone know how to resolve a simple wireless issue?
<Advance> AK_Dave: You know I'm a master at kismet and airodump
<mase_work> losher: yeh there is documentation in the release notes
<uofm49426> hey later on down the road will there be support for RS690M ati x1200
<Jordan_U> !anyone | ZeroCool_
<ubottu> ZeroCool_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AK_Dave> Advance: My cat took an aerodump under my bed once.
<uofm49426> in 9.04
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: 'route -n' shows "192.168.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0" beneath "Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface"
<Guest62638> AK_Dave: I did that and its still not working, I tried downloading and installing the i386 version as well and still didn't work
<Advance> AK_Dave:  Oh thats what this is.. You really should clean down here
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: what OS are you installing on?
<losher> mase_work: thx
<brodymcd> I just upgraded to 9.04 and wireless doesn't really work.... it shows as connected, but nothing happens. I'm on vista right now talking to you just fine... so what is up with 9.04 wireless?
<Advance> AK_Dave: So what do you think about the NOM by oracle.. How long before their hardware becomes dilluted and we lose the shi- I mean wonder that is Sun microsystems hardware
<Guest62638> kubuntu
<ZeroCool_> OK, wireless connects but is capped at 1Mb/s. wired is 100 Mb/s. connection will also drop out from time to time.
<uofm49426> hey later on down the road will there be support for RS690M ati x1200
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: Kubuntu. Which version? Jaunty? Intrepid? Hardy?
<losher> mattgyver: for simple edits, I use avidemux. I find it's very stable...
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, That just means that you are directly connected to that network, do you know what the default gateway should be ? ( it's often the first or last usable ip address, so 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.254 )
<Guest62638> AK_Dave: latest (the one that came out few days ago) jaunty? (i guess)
<Guest62638> AK_Dave:http://i39.tinypic.com/1627m94.jpg
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: Scroll down to where it says to add this to your sources.list file
<AK_Dave> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-free
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: I can look that up on this computer, which is on the same network, would that have the same effect?
<Advance> Okay people I'm out to DESTROY JAUNTY and put me back to Intrepid Ibex.. You know so I can have the pretty that once was on my linux box
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: Add the line to sources.list and then follow the remaining instructions. Do not install the .deb but instead install from apt-get. Follow those instructions
<perdidopunk> there's STILL no 64 bit flash player for linux ????
<paul68> goodmorning is there a way that I can tell thunderbird to use smtp server A when I am at home and smtp server B when I am at work?
<Jordan_U> Freeyorp, Yes
<mase_work> Advance: just reinstall intrepid then
<doleyb> perdidopunk: adobe publishes flashplayer 64
<AK_Dave> perdidopunk: don't tell that to my computer, because I'm watching Family Guy from Hulu right now
<Advance> mase_work: Thats what I'm about to do lol
<mase_work> Advance: if its no good for you then its no good. just roll back
<theBishop> the question is there a STABLE flash player in any architecture
<perdidopunk> doleyb: where the heck do i get it?
<theBishop> i get grey youtube frames constantly
<Advance> mase_work: Wait..
<Advance> mase_work: nvm I don't even wanna try it
<Daremonai> I'm upgrading from ultimate, and getting: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/pool/main/g/gnome-python/python-gnome2_2.26.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<Guest62638> AK_Dave: what instructions are you referring to?
<mase_work> theBishop: have you written to adobe to ask them ?
<doleyb> AK_Dave: i am watching bsg (1978) on hulu right now
<perdidopunk> "install_flash_player_10_linux.deb" is apparently the wrong things
<Daremonai> err.. i mean alternate*
<theBishop> mase_work, nah
<perdidopunk> *thing
<AK_Dave> Guest62638: The ones on this page, halfway down http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Jordan_U> perdidopunk, There is no 64 bit player for Windows, there is a beta 64 bit plugin for Linux because we complain about it more :)
<mase_work> theBishop: unfortunately they are the only ones who know :(
<AK_Dave> perdidopunk: and it works pretty good
<theBishop> mase_work, if they've got one, i doubt they'll give it to me by writing
<perdidopunk> Jordan_U: i remember being annoyed about this 5 years ago when i had fedora 3 64-bit running on my old laptop
<Detrix> I need some help with mysql sever setup.  Is this a good channel to discuss this????
<mase_work> theBishop: they won't :)
<brodymcd> I just upgraded to 9.04 and wireless doesn't really work.... it shows as connected, but nothing happens. I'm on vista right now talking to you just fine... so what is up with 9.04 wireless?
<perdidopunk> i've been using 32-bit since then because it's too annoying not to have flash
<ZeroCool_> Running Jaunty, wireless connects but is SLOW/INTERMITTENT. anyone come across something similar? Atheros wireless adapter btw.
<AK_Dave> perdidopunk: Well, Jaunty 64 running here with flash. Works well.
<perdidopunk> AK_Dave: where on the adobe site do i find their alpha/beta releases?
<SR_ELPIRATA> perdido, i thought Adobe had relased a 64bit version of flash, i remember it was announced in yahoo news in linux/opensource
<Detrix> ZeroCool_:  yes actually.
<brodymcd> zerocool-me too, almost not working (broadcom)
<doleyb> perdidopunk: well you can get it from adobe.com, or just try apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<AK_Dave> ZeroCool_: Atheros? Which exact chipset? lspci will tell you
<theBishop> any word on mesa busting Intel GPU support for Compiz?
<perdidopunk> doleyb: will try the latter...
<tsrk> how do I see what device is mounted onto /media/cdrom0?
<AK_Dave> perdidopunk: I just install from apt-get so I don't know where exactly. I'd start fishing on adobe.com but thats no help I'm sure.
<paul68> goodmorning is there a way that I can tell thunderbird to use smtp server A when I am at home and smtp server B when I am at work?
<perdidopunk> hm
<perdidopunk> it's installing the ia32 libraries
<Brando753> i cant get my hp laserjet P1006 to print from my laptop, any ideas?
<perdidopunk> well, i have no problem with that
<hipitihop> I'm about to do a clean install of 9.04 on my Dell Studio XPS laptop, it seems the default option creates ext3 partition, should I go back and change it to ext4 or are some still experiencing problems with that
<doleyb> perdidopunk: Also you can try this: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=adobe+flash+linux+beta&l=1
<perdidopunk> doleyb: thanks
<macvr> hi all... i have windows XP, Windows7 , & Ubuntu , all 3 in the same laptop, when i boot i have the option to choose from either ubuntu options  or WINDOWS BOOT LOADER, i'd like to have the grub options to point directly to the windowsXP and WIndows7 , how do i alter the grub?
<perdidopunk> doleyb: been there before...
<Detrix> paul68:  I believe you can set up thunderbird with multiple smtp servers, but you will need to manually switch
<paul68> Detrix: bummer would have been nice to do that automaticly
<Freeyorp> Jordan_U: after typing "route add default gw 169.254.0.0" I get "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<doleyb> Does anyone know how to adjust the GTK settings for sound effects on UI button interaction?
<Detrix> paul68:  its not hard at all to switch...it keeps a list, just click on the one your using
<m0u5e> my indicator applet no longer works... how do I get it working again?
<faryshta> Hi, I am installing Intrepid on a Presario V3000
<Lord_Ahriman> how i find a bug?
<m0u5e> its not in my startup application list and whenever i try to add it back on the panel, it says it  crashed / stopped working
<paul68> Detrix: ok thanks
<m0u5e> someone please help ... it makes aim a pain :<
<faryshta> the wireless of a presario v3000 works fine with intrepid?
<n2diy> Lord_Ahriman: check your /var/log files
<losher> paul68: does this help? Found via google: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Multiple_SMTP_servers_-_Thunderbird
<mbishop> I lost sound with a fresh install of jaunty on my thinkpad x60...anyone know how to fix it?
<tsLight> is there an alternative to Kolourpaint for Gnome?
<bonez461> how can I test my ports.. my wrtp54g alllows remote access to it.. but the port forwarding does not appear to be working
<andre> port forwarding?
<paul68> losher: thanks
<andre> for what?
<kruna> I have a question regarding the how-to of finding and installing hardware drivers on Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<Chr|s> kruna: hardware such as?
<faryshta> Hi, the wireless of a presario v3000 works on Jaunty or I need to patch the kernel?
<illmortal> Hey guys, in alsamixer, how do you unlock certain controls? For example, I can't raise/lower the volume for PCM.
<kruna> video card driver, currently everything runs horrendously slowly, even web browsing
<bigmcq77> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27083954@N05/3479164772/
<Chr|s> kruna: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Asphalt> Anyone know how to set group id with chmod on a directory?
<Asphalt> I am usin the format chmod +s "groupname" "directory" but getting errors
<Brando753> i cant get my hp laserjet P1006 to print from my laptop, any ideas?
<kruna> doh, that was too simple, thanks
<whodevil> so when I upgraded the other night it borked my terminal and firefox. the both spawn with no window boarder making it so I can't move them. anyone know how to fix this?
<andre> xumi: In Tokyo?
<eyik> hay
<mbishop> I lost sound with a fresh install of jaunty on my thinkpad x60...anyone know how to fix it?
<tommyY> How can i access a second drive?
<tommyY> in ssh
<normgon> My sound became choppy after loading NVidia drivers. Does anyone know how to fix this, please?
<Chr|s> !repeat | mbishop
<ubottu> mbishop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<juan> which is the best nvidia drive for a geforce PCI-E 6200?
<ganesh1> from where can i download notebook remix torrent?
<juan> like I am not getting the Nvidia splash screen
<andre> search the torrent on piratebay
<andre> then check md5
<J03K> i hope you saw my queston xD
<illmortal> Hey guys, in alsamixer, how do you unlock certain controls? For example, I can't raise/lower the volume for PCM.
<Daremonai> I'm upgrading from alternate, and getting: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/pool/main/g/gnome-python/python-gnome2_2.26.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<faryshta> Dell Wireless 1390 works on jaunty?
<sysdoc_> How to change the screen numbers in nvidia-settings?
<andre> get the live cd and try it out
<JohnFlux> How do I downgrade to intel version 2.4 driver?
<JohnFlux> I'm getting crashes with the 9.04 intel driver and qt4.5
<asiks> So I've got like an intel on board sound card and a sound blaster live card. It'll happily use the intel card.  How do I make it use the sound blaster card?
<AK_Dave> JohnFlux: just a moment, got a weblink
<JohnFlux> AK_Dave: thanks
<Freeyorp> after typing "route add default gw 169.254.0.0" I get "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<AK_Dave> JohnFlux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<tokies> Hello :), I am on 9.04 and I am using gparted I am trying to format the whole drive ext4 but It does not work. The drive never gets fully erase and has a lost and found icon on it. It only lets me format fat32
<tokies> 986GB driv
<faryshta> Hi, wireless presario v3000 on jaunty?
<dian> hy
<metty_> hy
<kathe> upgrade to 9.04, now i have no sound, tried just about everything in forums
<JohnFlux> tokies: formatting as ext4 makes it create a lost-and-found directory
<Chr|s> kathe: best best is go to #alsa
<Kengine> I cannot find .bash_profile in Ubuntu, how do add program path ?
<JohnFlux> tokies:  lost+found
<Chr|s> kathe: they have a script you can run to troubleshoot your problem
<doleyb> Kengine: you can create bash profile if you need it
<tokies> JohnFlux how do I format it - it says Lost+found and I do not have permission to use it
<JohnFlux> tokies: if the only thing on the drive is a "Lost+found" directory then everything is correct
<JohnFlux> tokies: it has been formatted
<tokies> Johnflux when I try and use the drive it never lets me copy anything at all.
<whodevil> ah found it, for some reason maximus got turned back on when I upgraded
<kathe> thx Chrjs but no one is responding at alsa
<mhalligan> does anybody have an example preseed with software raid they could show me?
<Chr|s> !patience | kathe
<ubottu> kathe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tokies> JohnFlux I can not even create a new folder. I have tried a total of 3 ways of formating it. ext3, ext4, and fat32 only fat32 formats.
<Chr|s> kathe: also, its night in a lot of places as well. Stick around or ask again later :)
<JohnFlux> tokies: formatting wont affect the permissions
<celthunder> kathe whats your issue with alsa?
<tokies> Then any idea about how to fix this drive? Johnflux
<sl00> Hi. I have two identical 40GB drives. One which I have installed everything on and now want to clone. What paramteters for 'dd' should I use?
<juan> command to kill xserver?
<Brando753> hey my hp pavilion dv5t laptop speakers used to work, but since i upgraded to 9.04 only my audio jack works, what should i do???
<JohnFlux> tokies: how are you mounting it?
<kathe> celthunder, upgraded to 9.04, alsa originally did not pick up on IDT hardware that it did in previous versions that were.
<doleyb> !dontzap | juan
<ubottu> juan: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<kathe> Exactly what brando753 is complainign about
<Brando753> ?
<faryshta> atheros works by default on jaunty?
<kathe> mine is a dv5z
<Kengine> doleyb, how can I add something to path in Ubuntu ? export $PATH= ? whats the command
<JohnFlux> faryshta: I had to do "modprobe ath_pci" manually
<Brando753> i just got on here
<Brando753> so what should i do ?
<tokies> Johnflux I am just clicking on the drive and mounting it., I have also tried left clicking and using the mount button as well
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed using ext3 is there any reason why I should have installed with ext4 (any advantages?)
<kathe> celthunder, i added the assistnant and the hardware was picked up
<mhalligan> of course, I'm assuming that somebody has actually managed to successfully preseed with software raid.
<kathe> but it still does not work
<celthunder> kathe ok...you unmuted and everything i assume?
<faryshta> JohnFlux, with that was enough or had to compile a driver?
<JohnFlux> faryshta: that was enough
<kathe> celthunder correct, and loaded the pulse audio utilities and the gnome alsa mixer to guarentee
<Brando753> what do i do :?
<JohnFlux> tokies: can you mount it then as root make a new folder on the drive?
<faryshta> JohnFlux, thanks.
<JohnFlux> tokies: can you click on the drive to mount it, then as root make a new folder on the drive?
<tokies> JohnFlux how do you mount it as root I am a newbie
<celthunder> kathe in alsamixer did you make sure you were setting the volume and everything on the right device (mine defaulted to onboard and i had to switch to my audio card to set the volume)
<Brando753> hey my hp pavilion dv5t laptop speakers used to work, but since i upgraded to 9.04 only my audio jack works, what should i do???
<losher> U-b-u-n-t-u: ext4 is said to be faster, but less stable. When it comes to filesystems, stable trumps fast....
<kathe> celthunder, how can you verify
<JohnFlux> someone help tokies please - I don't know how to do this in gnome
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks losher
<celthunder> tokies mount what
<celthunder> kathe look in gnome sound thing itll say the device somewhere
<celthunder> kathe click preferences and check all the boxes so you can see all your sliders not just 2 or 3 and you can set your device then
<kathe> celthunder already done that
<JohnFlux> celthunder: he's formatted a drive as ext4 but can't write to it as a normal user
<Brando753> hey my hp pavilion dv5t laptop speakers used to work, but since i upgraded to 9.04 only my audio jack works, what should i do???
<cnus8n> hi, how do I disable the notifications for some applications - like pidgin?
<kathe> celthunder i have two devices and IDT 92HD71B7x and TI HDMI everthing is maxed and unmuted
<celthunder> johnflux, tokies add your user to storage group, set users in /etc/fstab and set rw in /etc/fstab
<kathe> Brando753 I don't have your answer I can only tell you I have same hardware and experiencing same thing right now
<tokies> celthunder thanks
<faryshta> so anyone here have tried jaunty on presario machines?
<Brando753> kathe: hey does your mike work???
<Brando753> kathe: mic
<tokies> thanks johnflux
<mhalligan> or perhaps somebody knows of a commercial support option for Ubuntu where I can just throw money at this problem?
<kathe> Brando753, negative
<Brando753> kathe: same ;(
<celthunder> kathe are the programs using the right device out of the 2 (dont know which one it should be using)
<kathe> I have tried all devices
<celthunder> ok
<kathe> celthunderalso tried OSS/ALSA/PULSE no go
<deostroll> is there a node for python programmers
<doleyb> mhalligan: lol, canonical.com will be happy to take money
<kathe> er celthunder also tried OSS/ALSA/PULSE no go during test
<Brando753> kathe: let me know when you figure it out
<celthunder> hmm well most common problems out of the way ...and that was gonna be my next suggestion (oss)
<mhalligan> doleyb: I've been trying for a week to get someone at canonical to take my money , I'm feeling that Ubuntu only cares about desktop support
<celthunder> kathe :( well thats about it for my knowledge...sorry
<deostroll> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<andre> in compiz, when configuring keys, whats <SUPER>?
<KingKimi> \join #xpud
<celthunder> mhalligan, ill take money if you want
<deostroll> !python irc
<hyperstation> sorry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python irc
<kathe> celthunder thx for the help, i got a response in alsa i will try there
<mhalligan> celthunder: can you fix my preseeding problem?
<hyperstation> excuse me...may i talk??
<ganesh1>  from where can i download notebook remix torrent?
<cnus8n> deostroll: you can join #python
<hyperstation> excuse me...may i talk??
<hyperstation> excuse me...may i talk??
<mhalligan> I'd gladly pay, but I feel like I'm the only one in the world trying to do ubuntu preseeding
<kathe> Brando753, one thing i noticed is alsa did not recognzie my hardware right away
<celthunder> hyperstation, donta sk to talk just talk
<Neseth> ,s
<kenyon> mhalligan: I do ubuntu preseeding. What's the problem?
<cnus8n> does someone know how to configure the new notifications, i dont want my pidgin msgs to appear in it
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Freeyorp> after typing "route add default gw 169.254.0.0" I get "SIOCADDRT: No such process", is there a guide or something I can read to fix this problem?
<kathe> i had to do the following to get it to recognize the hardware, still no end result...  but there is alteast that much
<wolf_> Hi im having problems with compiz and virtualbox, i found this suggestion on google with a shell script but dont quite know how to use it #!/bin/bash export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 VBoxManage startvm "name of VM"
<raddy> Beagle is not indexing Evolution e-mails
<hyperstation> excuse me...may i talk??
<mhalligan> kenyon: I've gotten a non-raid preseed to install, but whenever I try using a software raid preseed recipe, I'm given an error that no / partition has been defined
<Brando753> hyperstation !ask
<raddy> Can anybody help me?
<Brando753> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Freeyorp> I've searched the forums, but they all seem to end up with GUI based solutions; I'm in recovery (command line) mode so I can't follow that...
<bobbie4> i like ubuntu
<kenyon> mhalligan: Hmm. I haven't done RAID in the preseed file. Have done LVS though. Lemme look at my preseed file...
<celthunder> wolf set the name of your vm where it says put it in a text file and chmod +x it and then run it
<mhalligan> yeah LVM seems to work well
<kenyon> mhalligan: LVM I mean.
<hyperstation> thank u....i have internet connection problem...my modem can dialup using wvdial but cant surf using firefox...do you know the solution?
<mhalligan> thoughI'm starting to feel I'm doing something stupid here. if I look at /tmp/expert_recipe it seems to not have the partitioning recipe
<rope> Wich is the command to restart X ?
<mhalligan> rope: ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<rope> mhalligan: Not working :(
<doleyb> !dontzap | rope
<ubottu> rope: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<hyperstation> thank u....i have internet connection problem...my modem can dialup using wvdial but cant surf using firefox...do you know the solution?....please...
<rope> doleyb: Thanks
<n8tuser> hyperstation -> is your route table okay?
<sdtr443w> Well I wasted my whole evening screwing up my X11 setup only to discover my X1950 is considered "old" and was dropped.
<Brando753> My hp laptop is driving me crazy >:(
<n8tuser> hyperstation -> also you are using the correct name server to resolve ?
<doleyb> Freeyorp: maybe tldp instructions can help you more.  or #linux or #networking
<celthunder> rope restart x?  ctrl+alt+f2 login, ps aux |grep gnome-session;kill -9 <pid from previous command>
<celthunder> then just run startx again
<kenyon> mhalligan: Yeah, I don't know, I just use the "atomic" recipe.
<maxagaz> is there a website to synchronize with tomboy ?
<wolf__> hello i am new
<m0u5e> anyone where can help me with my indicator-applet?
<mhalligan> kenyon: ahh. yeah. ubuntu is feeling just too desktop focused to be a serious server OS
<n0ah> i can only connect to my ftp locally (on the same network) using the lan address, not the wan ip, how do i configure it to allow me to connect remotely?
<m0u5e> its not starting up properly, and I dont know how to re-enable it
<devie> hai...
<rope> doleyb: Installed dontzap and made sudo dontzap --disable  but still doesnt work
<celthunder> n0ah using NAT?
<hyperstation> sorry i m still newbie for this case...actually after dialling using wvdial, i can use x gnome for chatting...but i cant browse using FF
<n0ah> there's a router, so yes
<devie> Hia Cinta
<n0ah> celtthunder
<kenyon> mhalligan: You might try debian. We always hand-build our ubuntu servers. Just the desktop installs are preseeded.
<jumbers> My videos in VLC are no longer being played in the main window. It's popping up in a separate one. What can I do to fix this?
<mhalligan> kenyon: I've got 300 servers to install :)
<celthunder> n0ah just cause theres a router doesnt mean you have NAT on, but anyway um port forwarding on? is your machine in the dmz or in the internal lan?
<tarus> hiiiiiiii
<mib_hynnjbpe> Hi all, I recently installed kubuntu-deskptop on Ubuntu 8.10 and since then i cannot connect to the internet using wireless. it was working perfectly when it was Ubuntu... please help
<mhalligan> and then probably another 2k VMs over the next 6 months
<hyperstation> sorry i m still newbie for this case...actually after dialling using wvdial, i can use x gnome for chatting...but i cant browse using FF
<n0ah> celthunder ooooh yeah :P
<n0ah> thanks
<reid> Has anyone here with an X1xxx series ATI card installed jaunty yet?
<devie> Hai Cinta
<tarus> hiiiiiiii
<kenyon> mhalligan: Ahh, well, definitely worth figuring it out then. There are other automated installer solutions too, btw.
<reid> aka RS690M chipset
<grea8> how to use song bird player
<grea8> ???????
<mhalligan> for a good decade now I've avoided Debian because it's never had a robust automated installation system, I was hoping Ubuntu would be different
<kklitgaard> join
<mhalligan> kenyon: well there's FAI.. the last time I did an FAI attempt was 4 years ago, and was pretty frustratingly bad because debian/ubuntu were just starting to realize "hey, most of the server world is starting to use x86_64"
<kenyon> mhalligan: What ubuntu has is nearly identical to what debian has.
<tarus> g ngapain
<mhalligan> kenyon: my main hope was that with Canonical, ther ewould actually be a company trying to compete with redhat in the server market.. *detests redhat*
<hyperstation> tarus--->indonesian?
<devie> Hai Cinta
<faryshta>  Little problem here. Formated the / partition of a computer which hard ubuntu8.04 and installed Xubuntu9.04.
<reid> anybody here use ATI with jaunty?
<faryshta> Saving the /home partition
<m0u5e> can someone please help me with my indicator applet?
<kenyon> mhalligan: Yeah, true. Well, good luck getting it working.
<juan> i install the nvida drivers but when I reboot, I keep getting reverted to a lower graphics setting
<bery> helloo....
<tarus> hiiiiiiiii
<faryshta> now wants to start graphic sesion with gnome.
<juan> anyone know of a work around?
<devie> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiii
<mhalligan> kenyon: yeah.. the frustrating part is having to debug everything myself. I'd very happily drop coin on someone who could just say "oh, this is where you're being stupid"
<m0u5e> can someone please help me with my indicator applet?
<mhalligan> at my hourly rate, I've burned a good $6k on this problem in the past 2 weeks
<devie> LolO galo
<mhalligan> .. I like getting paid, of course, but not paid to spin my wheels :(
<thurston> Hi Everyone. Does anyone know of another good email client apart from evolution?
<m0u5e> thurston: thunderbird
<tarus> hiiiiiiiii
<celthunder> thurston depends on what you arel ooking for in your client
<m0u5e> can someone please help me with my indicator applet?
<celthunder> tarus hi
<hyperstation> thank u....i have internet connection problem...my modem can dialup using wvdial but cant surf using firefox...do you know the solution?
<hyperstation> thank u....i have internet connection problem...my modem can dialup using wvdial but cant surf using firefox...do you know the solution?
<faryshta> Where is the login file at /home?
<Optimus55> hey i know previous versions of ubuntu used to suffer from aggresive hard drive power management issues, has this been fixed?
<hyperstation> thank u....i my modem can dialup using wvdial but cant surf using firefox...do you know the solution?
<m0u5e> can someone please help me with my indicator applet?
<celthunder> mhalligan, are all the servers the same (or nearly the same ) hardware wise?
<mhalligan> celthunder: each server within a class is the same, 6 classes of servers
<reid> !patience | hyperstation
<ubottu> hyperstation: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<faryshta> how do I start xfce desktop on terminal mode?
<thurston> celthunder: I am looking for something that can replicate Outlook. I am new to UBUNTU (since 01/04/2009)
<celthunder> mhalligan, do 6 different installs and then just clone the drive put 32 drives in a server and clone 31 at a time?
<AK_Dave> thurston: Evolution?
<mhalligan> celthunder: hahaha, cute.
<m0u5e> can someone please help me with my indicator applet?
<celthunder> mhalligan, might have some issues but ....basic principal should work
<doleyb> m0u5e: you could try a more detailed question.
<mhalligan> celthunder: that's just not how it's done anymore
<celthunder> mhalligan, better than doing 300 indivisually
<m0u5e> doleyb: ive tried... no one responds :(
<faryshta> I want to start XFCE, I am on the recovery mode with only terminal. What is the command?
<m0u5e> doleyb: my indicator applet wont startup up, period.
<m0u5e> doleyb: i've tried everything, reinstalling it, adding it to my panel... etc
<celthunder> faryshta, startxfce4 or something
<mhalligan> celthunder: well, more likely it's "do I fight with preseed, do I fight with FAI, do I give up on ubuntu and stick with something insufficient (rpm-based) that actually installs, or do I write my own custom installer?"
<doleyb> m0u5e: what applet is it even?
<m0u5e> doleyb: it used to work, then it crashed and doesnt want to work again... when i uninstalled it, i think it removed itself from the startup application list... but now the script that starts it up wont come back
<mhalligan> seriously, the last datacenter I built out was 600 servers, and I never actually saw any of them after the contractors installed them :)
<faryshta> celthunder, thanks that was it.
<m0u5e> doleyb: the indicator-applet is the little mail icon sitting in the tray that reports information abuot apps that use notify-osd
<m0u5e> *about
<m0u5e> doleyb: if you have the script that is in the startup application list... that would be a nice start :D
<Brando753> anyone ever figure out how to fix our hp laptop speakers?
<Brando753> lol
<Brando753> ;(
<mhalligan> hrm, or do it the hackish way. build without raid, then have puppet do ugliness to make raid happen.
 * mhalligan slaps himself
 * AK_Dave likes letting puppets do his work for him
<hyperstation> ok, just ask once....do you know how to solve FF problems that cant browse although dialup connection has been established by wvdial and can ping/chat???
<mhalligan> AK_Dave: aye, but I usually let Puppet lose after all of the basics (partitioning, volume creation, OS installation, and network configuration) have been done.
<n0ah> also, does anyone know how to upgrade to 9.04 if i am using the 9.04 beta?
<kenyon> n0ah: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<celthunder> n0ah, just do apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade
<m0u5e> n0ah: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<celthunder> or what he said
<m0u5e> kenyon: jinx :D
<wrektjet> hey can anyone help me troubleshoot appearence prefs? i have a nvidia 9800 and the correct driver seems to be enabled. however, i cant select "extra" under visual effects. the message is "desktop effects could nopt be enabled"
<n0ah> lol, thanks all
<mbishop> I lost sound with a fresh install of jaunty on my thinkpad x60...anyone know how to fix it?
<BlackDex> Hello there
<losher> mbishop: lost sound is one of commonest complaints I've seen on here with jaunty. Go to ubuntoforums.org and search for '9.04 sound' and you'll find plenty (to many) of solutions
<BlackDex> My "System Monitor" applet is showing continues network actifity
<losher> 'too many', pardon my americanese...
<celthunder> blackdex ok so your using the network?'
<m0u5e> can someone do me a favor and go to system>preferences startup applications and copy paste the script for indicator-applet for me?
<m0u5e> i need that startup script again :(
<BlackDex> celthunder: Well i only have a 100Mb/s connection
<BlackDex> and the speed is 1GB/s or higher :p
<Brando753> is there any good keyloggers for ubuntu?
<celthunder> BlackDex, install wireshark and watch hwere your traffic is going or look at netstat and try to guess
<BlackDex> celthunder: That i did
<m0u5e> can someone do me a favor and go to system<preferences<startup applications and copy paste the script for indicator-applet for me?
<m0u5e> please?
<BlackDex> also used netwacht en iftop
<Sachiel691> woa, ok I have a major issue, a buddy with a couple years experience has been trying to help but we've gotten nowhere
<wrektjet> any ideas why i cant enable visual effects
<BlackDex> darn my english is worse
<m0u5e> can someone do me a favor and go to system<preferences<startup applications and copy paste the script for indicator-applet for me?
<AK_Dave> mhalligan: I wish I could have a sockpuppet as a proxy at work, but that won't work for me.
<haaga> Hi all. Is there a way to log POST data with apache (running Ubuntu 8.04)? It's a Apache 2.2 server with all traffic going to a Tomcat 5.5 server (mod_jk), SSL encrypted
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: What graphics card do you have?
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock PCM on Alsamixer? I can't raise or lower the volume.
<faryshta> jaunty works with wireless bcm4311?
<wrektjet> nvisia 9800
<BlackDex> but it seems there is nothing that is using network traffic at that speed
<mhalligan> ak_dave: err... http://reductivelabs.com/products/puppet
<Sachiel691> basically we had a brand new machine that needed to have vista deleted off, so we did that with Ubuntu, but then the boss said it needed to have xp on it
<AK_Dave> faryshta: yes, usually, but you may need to tweak it.
<raddy> Anybody there??//
<m0u5e> can someone (who is running latest jaunty) do me a favor and go to system<preferences<startup applications and copy paste the script for indicator-applet for me?
<wrektjet> i beleive the correct driver is selected
<AK_Dave> mhalligan: I know what you meant. :)
<mhalligan> ;)
<BlackDex> m0u5e: sh -c "sleep 60 && python /usr/share/gnome-panel/add-indicator-applet.py"
<m0u5e> BlackDex: thank you, you are my hero
<BlackDex> np :)
<m0u5e> BlackDex: i've been in here for like 6 hours :/
<raddy> i want to ssh to a remote server in root login.
<faryshta> AK_Dave, ok, will need to patch the kernel, compile a driver?
<BlackDex> :|
<raddy> How can i?
<losher> m0u5e: 3 days...
<raddy> ubuntu prevents from logging to root right??
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: What is your graphics card? Chances are the correct driver is selected
<Sachiel691> when i load the xp install disk, eventually it goes to a blue screen, "A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damge..."
<AK_Dave> faryshta: No, maybe.
<Brando753> is there any good keyloggers for ubuntu?
<faryshta> AK_Dave, what did you do to make it work?
<m0u5e> losher: well im on and off :D
<m0u5e> anyone know how to restart indicator applet after its died? :(
<Stupendoussteve> raddy: By default the root account is disabled
<Sachiel691> we've tried everything, repartitioning, formatting, it's acting all weird with ubcd can't really load some of the tools
<losher> m0u5e: me too....
<BlackDex> m0u5e: Re add the applet
<loomsen> m0u5e: what would you need it for?
<m0u5e> BlackDex: nothing will come up
<wrektjet> Stupendoussteve, i have nvidia 9800 i belive the correct driver is selected
<m0u5e> BlackDex: it adds, and i see the process running, but nothing is there
<BlackDex> and you can also run that script with an & appended to it
<AK_Dave> faryshta: I don't have that chipset but have helped people with it. Sometimes you have to change to a different kernel module than the one loaded by default.
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: What happens when you try to manually start compiz? (compiz --replace in the command line)
<BlackDex> m0u5e: i thought i will only show something when there is something to shopw
<Guest40877> can anyone here explain how to set up a bluetooth headset?
<wrektjet> wait now i see that even normal effects dont work
<m0u5e> BlackDex: yeah, but i have aim running... so it should show me stuff
<faryshta> AK_Dave, nevermind looks like the graphic installer did it all :P
<wrektjet> only "none"
<juan> this solved my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7144625
<AK_Dave> faryshta: Thats what I was hoping for. :)
<BlackDex> Maybe you need to restart aim or enable a plugin?
<BlackDex> that is what i needed to do for pidgin
<faryshta> Bad experiences from before, sorry AK_Dave.
<AK_Dave> faryshta: Thats okay. :)
<faryshta> I been using ubuntu since 6.10 and this is the first time everything JUST works so was unexpected.
<Ademan> egad, the update manager is harassing me...
<corhere> what program handles removable media mount/unmount UI? there is a small interface bug I want to report, and I want to report it for the correct package.
<wrektjet> Stupendoussteve, how would i do that
<Cbc> can anyone help me figure out how to make 8.04 recognise my hard drive at installation?
<m0u5e> loomsen: because it no longer starts up by default...
<Sachiel691> please, can anyone help me figure out how to remove whatever is not letting my xp install disc load?
<m0u5e> loomsen: adding it won't work either
<m0u5e> hold on brb restarting
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: Open up the Terminal in Applications > Accessories and type in compiz --replace
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock PCM on Alsamixer? I can't raise or lower the volume.
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: It should at least give an error if it doesn't work
<svensko> does anyone here have a link to the ubuntu handbook?
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: If it fails and your windows lose their borders hit Alt F2 on the desktop and run metacity
<wrektjet> xgl not present
<wrektjet> should i pastepin
<losher> Cbc: it's unusual for a hard drive not to be recognised, unless there's a hardware problem. Can you say more about what does (and doesn't) happen?
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: Yes please
<Kylerius> howdy guys...
<Kylerius> :D
<Stupendoussteve> svensko: Which handbook? The Pocket Guide that is a free ebook or something else?
<svensko> yes, pocket guide, i couldn't think of the correct name for it so google wasn't being very helpful
<Kylerius> got an issue... anyone that can gimme a hand?
<svensko> ty Stupendoussteve
<losher> !ask | Kylerius
<ubottu> Kylerius: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saz> hi everybody
<Kylerius> !ask :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask :)
<Stupendoussteve> svensko: It's ubuntupocketguide.com if you didn't get it :)
<wrektjet> Stupendoussteve, http://paste.ubuntu.com/159097/
<saz> I have upgraded to jaunty
<saz> but xserver dont start
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: Are you sure you're running the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Kylerius> ok, here it goes... I got an ubuntu server 8.10 working as a gateway firewall with dns and dhcp... i got in my internal network an ftp server in win2k3 and i cannot reach it via web... i think i am doing something wrong, can anyone gimme a hand with the port forwarding settings?
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: Look through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596927 - This problem appears to be discussed there, including whitelisting the driver.
<saz> I have ATI Inc RV730 Sapphire X550 Silent card
<bitwiseshiftleft> has anyone had success setting up a bluetooth headset with ubuntu?  and if so, how?
<bitmonk> howdy, almost everything seems to be working nicely after my jaunty upgrade, except that when i wake from sleep, my keyboard is unresponsive.  i'll certainly work on submitting or adding to a bug if one exists, but wonder if anyone has ideas about a quick fix, some kind of a rescue?
<droalt> I'm running intrepid, using an usb joystick, when playing a game it doesn't seem like it is very sensitive......the joystick works great on the same computer under windows playing the same game
<losher> Kylerius: ftp isn't very firewall friendly as it uses ports randomly when doing data transfers. Did this ever work?
<Kylerius> havent set the firewall yet
<Kylerius> hope to get this running first, then i'll handle the firewall settings
<wrektjet> Stupendoussteve, im pretty sure. how can i triple check
<elpasmo> I'm having problems with pulseaudio and my microphone with 9.04 .
<losher> Kylerius: good idea. So can you ping the ftp server?
<naught101> where are preinter setting stored in the filesystem?
<lianimator> what's the black box notification called?
<Stupendoussteve> wrektjet: It should say in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<elpasmo> naught101: System->administration->Printer settings I think
<Stupendoussteve> lianimator: the notify-osd?
<naught101> elpasmo: that's not the filesystem.
<Sachiel691> can anyone please help? I'm at the ubcd stage at this point, no OS installed on a brand new comp
<Sachiel691> had to wipe hdd
<lianimator> Stupendoussteve: where can i configure it?
<elpasmo> naught101: sorry for that, i have no idea... :(
<elpasmo> Anyone can help me? I can see my microphone device at pulseaudio volumecontrol.
<javapi> Hi
<loomsen1> lianimator: system-pref-popup notif
<wrektjet> the rercommended onwe is in use
<sysdoc> OK, sererate X sessions is broke in Jaunty, session 2 opens apps on screen0 instead of on screen1. Anyone figured this one out yet?
<lianimator> loomsen1: nope, don't see it.. need to install it?
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock PCM on Alsamixer? I can't raise or lower the volume.
<loomsen1> sysdoc: same behaviour here, kinds odd, use: DISPLAY=:0.1 foobar to launch foobar in your other screen
<loomsen1> lianimator: was installed for me by default i guess, dunno actually, been running jaunty since alpha 3 or 4
<loomsen1> lianimator: so not much of an initial install left
<loomsen1> lianimator: (which i even did netbased)
<halycon> does anyone know how to completly remove all the other implementations of java and just use the Sun one. I am trying to use Eclipse and it refuses to load if Sun Java is not loaded
<lianimator> i'm reformatting /, should i choose ext4?
<sysdoc> loomsen, where to use DISPLAY=:0.1?? Sorry have never had to mess with this
<loomsen1> halycon: i use to keep my java on a separate partition which i share between different os
<chamlin> I've heard ext4 is pretty fast, but I've also heard that it's a pain in the ass to fix if something goes wrong.
<Kartagis> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Kartagis> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<faryshta> soooooooo anyone for scramble later? This time I got no problems to solve with my installation and the pork flu made me stay at home. Thanks.
<loomsen1> sysdoc: just prepend your command you'd wish to start on your second screen with that
<loomsen1> sysdoc: i created an alias TV='DISPLAY=:0.1'
<sysdoc> loomsen, thx
<WildRaubtier> ;\
<loomsen1> sysdoc: so i'd do TV foobar for instance
<WildRaubtier> my bad connection sure is taking it's time in dying
<mhalligan> I think I see the problem
<mhalligan> partman-auto-raid isn't actually included in the installer
<WildRaubtier> anyway; can anyone help me figure out why my hard drive isn't showing up in the "prepare partitions" dialog when installing 8.04 on a SATA hd?
<mhalligan> bug or feature?
<lianimator> what does disk partitioner mean by "use as" for fs type? if i have a ext2, i can use as ext4?
<loomsen1> halycon: are you running on 64bit? i'd point you to my how to then
<halycon> loomsen1, hey yeah I am running a 64bit version\
<chamlin> I'm trying to make home directories invisible to all but their owner. So far, my experimentation either *doesn't* make them invisible, or locks out home directories even to their owners. I've come to the tentative conclusion that this is not going to be done with permissions.
<loomsen1> halycon: there's definetely an easier way to provide it as well, but i prefer this one due to reasons i pointed out above
<sysdoc> loomsen1, OK, so can I just add that to a launcher to get it to open in screen1?
<psychic1> how do i clear my swap
<okn> In 8.04 the firefox font was sans right?  And in 9.04 the font is also sans and yet it is noticeable darker and more bold.  What font is this?
<psychic1> turn it on and off  what is the command
<loomsen1> halycon: http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=274073
<UbbyCD> anyone familiar with the keyboard stopping working under Virtualbox windows guest in ubuntu host
<UbbyCD> it only happens when i leave the computer idle for a while
<loomsen1> sysdoc: try :)
<halycon> oh y.eah I have tried using the update-java-alternatives and it doesn't seem to work
<sysdoc> loomsen1, did no joy
<chamlin> Haven't had that happen, UbbyCD. What veriosn of Windows?
<UbbyCD> xp
<chamlin> version, rather.
<UbbyCD> its weird it always happens when I leave for a bit and come back
<sysdoc> loomsen1, really like the dual mouse pointer too, lol
<wrektjet> is there a room for firefox linux support
<SunmanXII> hey guys - im having an issue with playing videos. this problem is in both vlc and mplayer - but a different one. on mplayer I have like a "diagonal distortion" on videos. in vlc theres a green stripe on the top and wrong colors. any ideas whats wrong?
<chamlin> Huh. Does the mouse still work, or is it a hard hang?
<UbbyCD> I can use it for hours on end no problems
<UbbyCD> no mouse clicks everything works fine
<chamlin> How much memory (not drive space) do you have allocated to the VM?
<UbbyCD> if i restart the virtualmachine it fixes
<UbbyCD> uhh i think 400 mb
<UbbyCD> i had 512
<chamlin> I've noticed some pretty weird stuff if I go much above 192 MB with XP.
<loomsen1> sysdoc: maybe your screens are set up different... you can find out with xdpyinfo | grep -i screen
<UbbyCD> but it was half of what i had so  I changed it
<UbbyCD> let me do that
<anthony__> i'm trying to use transmission for a torrent and it wont connect and says the port is closed...can anyone help?
<SunmanXII> can anyone help me with my problem playing some divx movies?
<chamlin> Sunman, are you using 9.04 with Intel video hardware?
<lianimator> need help with partitioning! it failed partitioning ~/Music/ and i'm back at the partitioner
<UbbyCD> xdpyinfo |grep -i screen
<UbbyCD>     MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<UbbyCD> default screen number:    0
<UbbyCD> number of screens:    1
<FloodBot2> UbbyCD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UbbyCD> screen #0:
<sysdoc> loomsen1, xdpyinfo reflects the correct config of the screens
<SunmanXII> chamlin:  im using the previous version (8) and yes Intel
<Stupendoussteve> lianimator: Did you tell it to partition ~/Music? Tell it the absolute path /home/user/Music, for example
<UbbyCD> maybe i should turn the screensaver off?
<anthony__> i'm trying to use transmission for a torrent and it wont connect and says the port is closed...can anyone help?
<UbbyCD> cause its something triggered by idleness
<loomsen1> sysdoc: and it doesnt work if you run DISPLAY:0.1 nautilus
<nnull> anthony__, forward the port on your router"?
<loomsen1> sysdoc: for instance?
<UbbyCD> its some stupid pointless matrix 3d thing that came preloaded
<anthony__> tried that
<chamlin> I think there's a post on ubuntuforums.org covering that issue with 8.10 and Intel hardware. From what I've been given to understand, it's worse in 9.04. Lemme see if I can find the post.
<Stupendoussteve> It depends on the hardware
<FrozenFire> Is there such thing as "too much swap?"
<Stupendoussteve> I have an intel card and it runs great
<qumars1981> salam
<Stupendoussteve> FrozenFire: When it's more than you really need, you could call it that
<loomsen1> sysdoc: DISPLAY=:0.1 nautilus
<chamlin> hate those matrix screensavers. Nobody seems to be able to put a good one together.
<FrozenFire> I have 4GB of RAM, with 6GB of swap. Is that too much swap?
<loomsen1> sysdoc: missed the =
<m0u5e> i'm wondering... does indicator-applet also depend on the evolution notify indicator as well?
<sysdoc> loomsen1, bash: DISPLAY:0.1: command not found
<billybigrigger_> FrozenFire, i usualy don't go more than 2gb swap
<m0u5e> i re-enabled that, and everything is working again :X
<qumars1981> i am beginer
<UbbyCD> whats a good thing to set the screensaver to on a laptop
<Stupendoussteve> FrozenFire: Probably. If you don't intend to hibernate or standby the system you need as much as you have ram, otherwise you could get by with less
<FrozenFire> Well, the question isn't really should I have added so much swap, it's should I shrink my swap partiton?
<UbbyCD> its a dell d600 do i have to worry about screen burn in?
<UbbyCD> *laptop
<m0u5e> FrozenFire: how large is it? how much memory do you have
<loomsen1> m0u5e: i am wondering, why would you use it? any reason?
<Stupendoussteve> *if you do intend, that is
<sysdoc> loomsen1, OK that worked cool, let me see if it'll work in a launcher
<FrozenFire> m0u5e: 4GB RAM 6GB swap
<m0u5e> UbbyCD: you dont have to worry about burning on most lcds
<SunmanXII> so, any idea on my problem with playing movies?
<m0u5e> loomsen1: its needed for hibernation or for disk caching
<m0u5e> FrozenFire: most people have the rule anywhere between 1.5-2.0x memory is good
<UbbyCD> ill try and trigger it again sometime and see if it actually is the screensaver.
<UbbyCD> thanks
<locainex> hi, can someone point me to a good howto for fixing the MBR when windows overwrites grub
<mhalligan> now to see if early_command actually gets run before partman
<m0u5e> FrozenFire: as a general rule, i use 2x if i have the space, because then i am guaranteed able to hibernate
<sysdoc> loomsen1, does not like it from a launcher
<Asphalt> WHats up with excel?  notepad files have correct permissions when a new one is made in a samba folder, but excel files always come up with 0700 permission
<lianimator> wireless connection disconnects frequently in jaunty! anyone also?
<FrozenFire> m0u5e: So I'm fine. I was just reading up, and someone hinted that the swap might count somehow towards the physical addressing limit of 32bit. I didn't think it did, but wanted to be absolutely sure I wasn't missing something.
<loomsen1> sysdoc: try and wrap the command into " "
<m0u5e> FrozenFire: it shouldnt
<m0u5e> FrozenFire: think of swap like pagefiling in windows
<m0u5e> FrozenFire: pagefiling+hiber.sys lol
<FrozenFire> m0u5e: I know how swap works, quite well really. I just wasn't sure if there was some quirk in the Linux VM
<chamlin> Still looking for the post, Sunman.
<kittyme> hi
<locainex> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sysdoc> loomsen1,  no joy
<loomsen1> sysdoc: bummer, you're oughta wait and run it manually till they fix it then i guess
<sysdoc> loomsen1, yea, that sucks lol
<SoylentYellow> How would I go about cloning/copying a linux install from one drive to another?
<SunmanXII> chamlin, thanks. this happens very rarely, most movies work, but a few dont
<Name141> How would I fix my XP boot after I uninstalled Wubi and it still gives me the option of Ubuntu or Windows XP?  Do I have to run fixmbr from the windows XP disk in recovery console ?
<loomsen1> sysdoc: it's annoying, indeed, but at least you know how to watch your movies on your TV now ^^
<koshari> how do i install amarok 1.*.* in 9.04?
<Keypad> Hi, I am having problems with natulius, I dont think its starting on startup.
<psychic> after i log out how do i log back in as root
<Keypad> Ive lost my desktop icons
<BlackDex> I need to disable ipv6
<BlackDex> how can i do that
<psychic> i dont want the user profile
<BlackDex> in jaunty
<ljsoftnet> to use CairoDock do you need to enable "Visual Effect"?
<sysdoc> loomsen1, bug has been around since the beta
<koshari> psychic﻿ there is no root account
<psychic> ah
<loomsen1> sysdoc: since alpha even
<chamlin> No worries, Sunman. I had a similar issue a while back, and I'm trying to recall what I did about it. Unfortunately, I keep finding posts which point to a filed bug, but don't detail a workaround. Still searching...
<psychic> why does ubuntu have so many apps run in htop it says 151 when i am only using 2???
<SoylentYellow> Is it even possible?
<mark[oz]> :( just mounted a nfs mount to my ~ directory :D
<psychic> it slows it down seriously...
<mark[oz]> I'm too scared to reboot now
<Stupendoussteve> psychic: X is running, so are kernel tools such as the kernel logger
<loomsen1> psychic: nothin unusual, as you see most of them are sleeping (they actually REALLY are rather than havin another process called idle process, LÖL
<psychic> i dont mean to bring microsoft into this but theres normaly 30 or so on that...
<sysdoc> loomsen1, I'm really bummed, lol. Without seperate x sessions it just ain't no fun!
<psychic> o ok
<loomsen1> psychic: MS cant do infinite loops in 5 secs
<psychic> i'll go with that but then again i dont knopw what it means
<psychic> lol
<chamlin> Ah, here we go. This post details a possible solution for you involving gstreamer-properties, Sunman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942339
<psychic> loomsen1 do u know how i can prog my ubuntu to be a multimedia friend one]
<psychic> ?
<psychic> i need performance i am not a server
<loomsen1> psychic: i dont even get your question
<psychic> u get the 2nd part/?
<loomsen1> psychic: yes
<psychic> its running awful
<psychic> i have 2.66 ghz p4 and it feels slower than my old 700mhz
<psychic> it is actualy right now
<psychic> <<jaunty
<loomsen1> psychic: this could have way 2 many reasons
<Stupendoussteve> That's not normal
<chamlin> Anyone know how to make directories not only inaccessible, but *invisible* to everyone but the owner?
<psychic> i'm sure
<sysdoc> loomsen1, workaround is to create launchers in Advant Windows mang. and they open in the right screen
<psychic> i just installed 9.04
<loomsen1> psychic: (jaunty sucks tbh)
<Stupendoussteve> Untrue
<Stupendoussteve> But it's new so many have issues just like always
<psychic> tbh?
<Stupendoussteve> "To be honest"
<chamlin> I've been running Jaunty for about three weeks now, and so far, so good.
<psychic> o ok
<sd32> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<psychic> there no un-update either is there
<Stupendoussteve> No
<loomsen1> sysdoc: if you find using AWN a solution ^^
<psychic> i set it all to simplest settings i could
<psychic> it helps some
<drazzil> Jaunty UNR is missing a bunch of repositories!
<psychic> barely..
<sd32> vmware 2.5.2 isnt installing in ubuntu 9.04
<Stupendoussteve> What repos is it missing?
<sysdoc> loomsen1, at this time of the night it works for now, lol
<BlackDex> every time i reboot the contents of /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 is reverted to 0,....... how can i change this?
<maverick340> folder called /drive/photos and /drive/username/photos
<loomsen1> BlackDex: it's compiled into the kernel
<loomsen1> BlackDex: for some weird reason
<maverick340> if i rename a folder in one dir , it changes on the other dir too. i pressume they are linked. So how do i check which is linked to what and where is the actual data ?
<simplexio> BlackDex: edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<loomsen1> ← recompiled mine
<loomsen1> simplexio: IT IS COMPILED INTO THE KERNEL
<BlackDex> loomsen1: But there is no way to configure it???
<simplexio> ipv6 support.. so it should be
<loomsen1> simplexio: you wouldn't think so if you lived in germany
<simplexio> i dont see problem here.. i have very nicely working ipv6 (in finland)
<loomsen1> simplexio: however, you don't get the point i guess, usually things like ipv6 can easily be compiled as modules
<Slart> maverick340: depends on how it's linked.. try doing a "ls -a" in both folders.. if it's a symbolic link it should show up there
<maverick340> hmm, i ll try
<simplexio> loomsen1: and in my nly running ubuntu kernel ipv6 is module
<loomsen1> simplexio: but, as i said, some weirdos thought it might be a gd idea to bake it in
<psychic> anyone know why after i do updates it checks state info and then after it should let me install the updates i get nothing?
<maverick340> Slart, ls -a only shows me folders
<loomsen1> simplexio:  cat /boot/grub/config-`uname -r` | grep -i ipv6
<SunmanXII> hey chamlin, i did what the thread told me and ran mplayer -vo xv movie_with_tearing.avi and it worked! However, for some reason now it doesnt display anything BUT the movie and i cant use any controls/menus
<simplexio> loomsen1: 2.6.27-11-server , lsmod|grep ipv6 find ipv6 module
<marie_blubb> Hi, I have a problem with my printer. it works at my pc, and I can see it at http://localhost:631 . problem it doesnt work over cups at another pc in the network
<Slart> maverick340: then it's probably not a symbolic link... there are other ways of doing it.. I'm not to familiar with them but I think the os keeps track of how many "file names" point to the same thing and only remove the data when nothing points to it any more.. but as I said.. I'm not sure
<shipitkthx> quick question, helping a friend install ubuntu, he has a windows install, he has a blank unformatted HD he wants Ubuntu on, he doesn't have any blank cds or a USB stick and doesnt want to go buy one, best way to go about this?
<dergringo> Hi. When I change the volume level of "microphone capture" the regular volume of microphone output changes, too. What can I do to enable mic capture but avoid hearing that myself?
<loomsen1> simplexio: won't show the apropriate option the kernel was compiled with...  cat /boot/config-`uname -r` | grep -i ipv6
<gogreen> how to upgrade with alternate cd via command line, at console?  gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" have to run in X.
<loomsen1> simplexio: does; CONFIG_IPV6=y
<shipitkthx> can Wubi do a normal install on a second harddrive?
<simplexio> loomsen1: nope.. m
<loomsen1> simplexio: there should've been an M instead
<loomsen1> oh 2.6.27...
<simplexio> loomsen1: i have that ubuntu server kernel and its m
<SunmanXII> ok so chamlin left, can anyone else help me with this new problem - ran mplayer -vo xv movie_with_tearing.avi for a movie that wasnt displaying  properly in mplayer - now i lost all the controls/menus
<loomsen1> simplexio: yes, for that rather old kernel this is apropriate
<Yondering> haven't experimented with xubuntu lately.. how's the sound support in it?  used to be.. lacking compared to regular ubuntu..
<loomsen1> simplexio: but a feature of jaunty is shipping with 2.6.28
<loomsen1> simplexio: and i think it's embarassing calling that a feature
<loomsen1> Yondering: well, i gotta admit pulseaudio is working great since alpha 3
<loomsen1> THEGUYWHOASKEDFORSOURCES: CONFIG_IPV6=y
<ubuntistas> how can i watch videos and stream radio in jaunty?
<loomsen1> oops, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<simplexio> loomsen1: ah.. i have home compiled .28.7 in my desktop and it uses .config from very few years back. works like a charm whith ipv6=m
<Brando753> can you open mac .img files in ubuntu?
<loomsen1> simplexio: well, maybe, but thats not the point... the point is you should leave it configured as M, as you said, your ipv6 works for you
<loomsen1> simplexio: i wouldnt bother if we HAD iipv6 AT ALL neither prlly
<psychic> is it possible to down grade firefox version?
<admins2> tama
<reallove> hello. I just upgraded kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 via the automatic update process. All went ok,just the new kernel 2.6.28-11 is not in the grub menu.lst . And not the modules,it's still mounted /lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/ . How can I fix that ?
<Brando753> <------ Completely  Ignored ;(
<zohreh> hello
<zohreh> how to create autorun.inf in linux?
<a_run> Brando753: did you try File Roller ? the defualt archive manager on ubuntu ?
<okn> What is the new font for firefox in 9.04?  It is noticeably more bold than 8.10.
<Brando753> well im referring to installing mac software
<a_run> i doubt that
<chinosuke> hello
<janelle> anyone aware of any issues with 9.04 and the nvidia driver
<Brando753> being its unix based
<maverick340> i tried all, changing the folder name but they still are linked
<drazzil> Stupendoussteve: wanted to install yasm, gobjc++, geany, and monodevelop as well as some ncurses based programs
<radovic> did anyone read rute book?
<chinosuke> I've an issue with my sound card
<loomsen1> www.opera.com (for the better browsing experience)
<maverick340> they are occupying double space, and if i delete on, the other get deleted too. If i make any changes to that folder , the changes are reflected
<zohreh> any idea?
<Yondering> janelle, not unless you use the 32-bit server kernel.  If you do, be sure to install the kernel headers too.
<radovic> chinosuke: what sort of issue?
<simplexio> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7059555&postcount=24
<maverick340> is it because they are special system Folders ? "Photos"
<a_run> zohreh: what is it that you;re trying to accomplish ?
<chinosuke> ubuntu didn't detect my sound card
<chinosuke> I cannot hear anysound
<radovic> what sound card is it?
<chinosuke> realtex
<chinosuke> realtek
<deostroll> Iruby
<deostroll> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<chinosuke> as display in windows
<ubuntistas> i am in jaunty i just upgraded my network manager sucks firefox frozes constantly system testing doesn't work and i cannot watch neither watch videos nor stream radio
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<chinosuke> but my computer is notebook acer aspire  5050 series
<janelle> Yondering, ok, did have a issue with a freinds install and nexuiz crashing which would require a reboot
<zohreh> a_run:i have a.out in cd, i want when i enter cd in cdrom a.aut is running
<loomsen1> simplexio: WOW, you wouldn't believe this took about 5 weeks till someone figured out would you=
<radovic> chinosuke: have you tried modeprobe-ing the kernel module?
<janelle> Yondering, didnt know if that was driver or xorg related?
<maverick340> ubuntistas, how is network manager hanging firefox ?
<chinosuke> not yet
<loomsen1> simplexio: well, thats rather good to know
<deostroll> trying to install ruby via synaptic. Which packate should I be looking for...?
<loomsen1> simplexio: thx
<a_run> zohreh: autorun.inf isn;t working ?
<ubuntistas> maverick340 what do u mean?
<radovic> chinosuke: try modprobe sna-hda-intel
<Yondering> janelle, hard to say offhand.  the issue I'm referring to, the X server blows up completely, because it's not able to compile the kernel module without the headers.
<janelle> Yondering, ah
<Guillem_> Does Evolution Exchange use OWA or native protocol in Jaunty?
<maverick340> ubuntistas, you said, you upgraded network-manager, now your firefox hangs ?
<chinosuke> Thanks
<chinosuke> I'll try
<zohreh> a_run:how can i create it in linux?
<radovic> np
<chinosuke> If it work, Do I need to run that command every time
<ubuntistas> maverick340 i juast upgraded from 810 to jaunty
<loomsen1> www.opera.com
<loomsen1> oops, fc
<ubuntistas> i am in jaunty i just upgraded, and my network manager sucks firefox frozes constantly system testing doesn't work and i cannot watch neither watch videos nor stream radio
<rahul_> is there any way to exclude a window from Show Desktop?
<a_run> add an autorun.inf to the root folder of the cdromw hen you burn the cd
<losher> ubuntistas: downgrade to 8.04
<loomsen1> simplexio: well, it kinda felt like, no such option here
<a_run> s/hen/when/
<a_run> not sure if it works on linux
<a_run> should work on windwos
<a_run> lunch time
<a_run> bbl
<ubuntistas> losher yeah quick solution just downgrade i don't have time dude
<wrektjet> the flash player on sites like hulu isnt appearing in firefox. any ideas?
<loomsen1> simplexio: nevermind, just located elsewhere
<deostroll> how do you echo the os flavour on to the console via terminal
<okn> What is the new font for firefox in 9.04?  It is noticeably more bold than 8.10.
<Slart> deostroll: lsb_release -a
<Slart> okn: isn't there a font setting in the preferences?
<pbbarrera> what problems do you have with network manager
<pbbarrera> ubuntistas
<okn> Slart, it says sans but thats the same font used in 8.10 so I can't figure out why it seems very bold in 9.10
<Slart> okn: what version of firefox are you running?
<mhalligan> oh man I made a new error
<mhalligan> woot!
<okn> Slart, I think its just ubuntu 9.10 i googled it and it says the font rednering has been improved or something
<loomsen1> okn: actually it has been improved a lot
<Slart> okn: are you sure you are running ubuntu 9.10 ? that's karmic kameleon or something like that.. due to be released some time in october this year
<deostroll> Slart:will this work on any shell?
<Slipstream> Karmic Koala!
<mlissner> I have an ubuntu pickle.
<loomsen1> okn: basically, ttf fonts have symbols for every fontsize, unix fonts use to ship as 75, 100 and 120 dpi fonts being scaled
<Slart> deostroll: I think so, yes
<deostroll> Slart: any linux based os...?
<mlissner> I thought if I installed ruby-full, I would get the gem program, but I was wrong.
<rahul_> where does "own_window no" go if I want something not to have it's own window?
<mlissner> Now, I have learned I need to install rubygems.
<okn> loomsen1, I see, so I'm guessing 9.04 uses a higher dpi tahn before?
<chinosuke1> Hello
<Slart> deostroll: lsb is short for Linux Standard Base or something.. google for it.. I think most distros has the lsb modules
<wrektjet> anyone know how to get the flash plugin for sites like hulu
<mlissner> I'd like to uninstall ruby-full, if I can, but I'm unsure if I need it for rubygems.
<okn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<mlissner> Any clever people know the answer?
<rahul_> wrektjet get the restricted extras
<loomsen1> oki no, they just worked on compatibility so the 100 dpi fonts look very sharp now
<matholum|away> hello everyone. I am so close now, but I am still stuck. I finally get a list of partitions when I get a "kernel panic - unable to mount root fs on unknown block" error. So, I picked an empty one that it ext3. But now I get a error that says something about there being no init and to pass an init= param in my boot args... but what should it be?
<chinosuke1> my sound card issue
<jelly12gen> mlissner: why can't you uninstall ruby-full
<chinosuke1> I just reboot to ubuntu to solve the problm
<loomsen1> oki actually only improvement imo
<mlissner> jelly12gen: well if I do, I might need to reinstall it to install rubygemss
<deostroll> Slart: on my terminal it first prints "No LSB modules are available..." and then prints the rest...
<Slart> deostroll: mm.. there are several lsb modules iirc.. but check out the lsb site.. I'm sure they have some kind of explanation
<mlissner> jelly12gen: Hmm...I guess I'll just install gems, and then uninstall ruby-full, if possible.
<okn> loomsen1, improved capability? how did they do this? why wasn't it compatiablie before?
<jelly12gen> mlissner: what is the dependencie of rubygemss ? Or is it a light version of ruby , if it needs ruby your logic fails , if it is a lightweight version or ryby just install it
<wrektjet> rahul_ by doing what. also when i used the wubi it worked after i installed the plugin from the popuo toolbar in firefox
<jelly12gen> mlissner: does gems need ruby?
<deostroll> Slart: thanx for the info anyway :)
<Slart> deostroll: you're welcome
<loomsen1> oki compatibility
<Zeeshan_Khan> hello everyone
<mlissner> jelly12gen: it appears gems do not need ruby...I retract my pickle. It appears to be figured out.
<matholum> any ideas? what is the init anyway?
<loomsen1> oki: it was, just, pretty obvious 100x100 fonts won't look as intended when scaled down to 96x96
<Zeeshan_Khan> is there any body who had upgraded our system with ubuntu version 9.04
<ubuntu_> hey!
<smith> Can anyone tell me the path for the broadcom inf file?
<Zeeshan_Khan> please let me i have a serious problem
<Slart> !anyone | Zeeshan_Khan
<ubottu> Zeeshan_Khan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu_> ?? hm?
<paul68> !ask |Zeeshan_khan
<ubottu> Zeeshan_khan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<loomsen1> oki thats y there are so many tuts how to install ms fonts, and so many people complaining that their fonts dont look good
<okn> loomsen1, ok i see anyway my username is okn no oki
<loomsen1> oki and this has been fixed
<Zeeshan_Khan> k
<loomsen1> okn sry budd
<chinosuke1> need help with sound card issue
<chinosuke1> Can anyone sugguest me?
<paul68> !ask|chinosuke1
<ubottu> chinosuke1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chinosuke1> Cannot hear the sound
<chinosuke1> my sound card is Realtek
<matholum> to expan on what is going on... i have been getting "unable to mount root fs on unknown block" in almost every live boot disk on cd or fdd. it says to add the root= arg in the boot args and finally lists my partitions. So now I can pick between them on my preformatted HD. There is a ext3 and swap. when i did the ext3 though... it says there is no init and i need to add inti=.... but =???
<chinosuke1> Sound card Realtek HD(in windows)
<chinosuke1> Sound card Realtek HD(in windows) come with acer aspire 5050 series (notebook)
<Name141> chinosuke1: not that this helps, but I always had very LOW sound in Ubuntu with mine
<hp2210b> hi guys, i removed network manager, edited interfaces, eth0 has an ip, is up but has no gateway in the route tables, can anybody help?
<loomsen1> matholum: sounds pretty screwed up, you could boot into a live cd and fix it tho, you'd have to edit your fstab and add your new designated boot partition, and run mbr_install /path/to/designated/boot to install mbr again
<chinosuke1> I use the maximum volume but cannot here.
<chinosuke1> *hear
<faileas> I'm trying to compile something that i can't seem to find a equivilent in the repos, and i'm getting an error. Anyone mind taking a look? http://pastebin.ca/1404600
<loomsen1> matholum: you can not simply take another partition and hope it will boot (how could it without any data on it)
<matholum> loomsen1: no... this is FOR a live cd... haven't been able to install yet. this occurs when selecting the install option on a live cd
<chinosuke1> there is a sound icon in near the calendar but it not help me with the sound issue
<loomsen1> sry? you dont need to install a bootloader on a livecd...
<matholum> loomsen1: and yes, the partition is empty
<wrektjet> how do u click "ok" in a teerminal
<matholum> loomsen1: the whole problem is when i boot a live cd i get "kernel panic - unable to mount root fs on unknown block"
<loomsen1> matholum: if you took a live iso and copied it to a cd, this wont work neither, you gotta convert it and add a persistance file to be able to change it
<Zeeshan_Khan> my display manager is not working properly,
<wtv> wrektjet: what exactly do you wish to do?
<matholum> loomsen1: if you are talking about when I did the fdd, i used syslinux
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am able to work through command line
<Guillem_> faileas, this is obviously a link problem
<Zeeshan_Khan> i have removed gdm
<Zeeshan_Khan> i have installed kdm
<loomsen1> matholum: ok, stop here, breathe, and try tellin me again what you did, without missing anything
<faileas> Guillem_: Anything i can do to fix it?
<Zeeshan_Khan> but not getting how to change display manager ?
<loomsen1> matholum: you download an iso, then...
<matholum> loomsen: all the actual cds are just burned iso's... and have been checked with the verify option in the live cd menu... some of which were used to install ubuntu on other comps
<akshat> Sir, I have Dell A380. I am not able to enable visual effects in appearance section.
<Zeeshan_Khan> please help me out
<wtv> akshat: have you installed the display drivers?
<wrektjet> wtv, i was trying to navigate within a terminal to select <ok> but i figured you can use the arrow keys R and L
<Guillem_> faileas, not sure. One should see where these "first_readable" should come from.
<matholum> loomsen: i burned it with either k3b or cdburnerxp and verified the data there....
<akshat> i haven't installed any extra driver
<wtv> akshat: which video card do you have?
<loomsen1> matholum: right, go on, you burned thhem to discs right, not usb sticks
<akshat> i have intel 965gm chipset with integrated graphic card
<Guillem_> faileas, there are two possibilities: one is that these functions are in your code-tree but for some reason have not been compiled. THe other one, is that those functions should be at one of the used libraries and they are not, but it is strange because seems that prototypes for them have been found.
<matholum> loomsen: but when I choose install when the disk loads, i get my error... this has happened on live disks for ubuntu 7.10 on up... and a gparted disk... so I know for sure that it is not the disks... most of them have been used in other comps
<KingKimi> how do i access my frnd's computer using internet from my ubuntu ????? ( i think is it called remote desktop ? _
<matholum> loomsen1: so then i did a mem test and all clears...
<wtv> akshat: system> administration > hardware drivers
<Guillem_> faileas, my hint is that liblowfat has not been properly compiled in your case
<faileas> Guillem_: hmm.. I'm trying to compile opentracker, and as far as i know, it uses a single librarary, which i compiled too, according to instructions
<akshat> well it shows only one driver Alternate Aetheros "madwifi" driver
<matholum> loomsen: now though, i get a list of partitions (i am using acpi=off noapic nolapic)... but if i do root=0811 for example, it does the init error
<akshat> and no other driver
<Guillem_> faileas, all I can do is just try to state which the problem can be ... :P
<faileas> Guillem_: oh well, i'll try it again ;p
<faileas> Guillem_: i understand, ;p
<dabbler> np
<loomsen1> matholum: only thing i think of now that you say acpi off and the apic and nolapic, a buddy had the same problem
<wtv> akshat: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<loomsen1> matholum: his issue: his vista recovery partition was put into the BIOS
<matholum> loomsen1: if it helps, this is a dell dimension 4600i with a 2.6GHz P4 with a 512MB stick of RAM (took a 256 out after it faild a mem test)
<loomsen1> matholum: he wasnt even able to install a XP over his vista
<mhalligan> Sweet. I got ubuntu preseed to work with software raid!
<mhalligan> just required an ugly hack!
<matholum> loomsen: this originally had xp though...
<loomsen1> matholum: yes, dell isn't known for neither
<akshat> it shows xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version.
<akshat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<wtv> o.o
<MarkJones> Is a swap partition even needed on a modern system guys? I dont think I have ever seen it being used on my system.
<matholum> loomsen1: is there a way i can point the init back to the cd?
<nubcake> is there a similar software like teamdrive, but for usage via lan?
<Alinon> markjones: if you have enough ram - min 2gig, then no a swap is not necessary
<chinosuke1> hi
<MarkJones> k
<MarkJones> thanks
<faileas> MarkJones: its needed for hibernation
<chinosuke1> Cannot hear the sound in 9.04 sound card is Realtek HD
<loomsen1> matholum: well, this all sounds so screwed, i'd have to guess, but would suggest you go for another install
<wtv> akshat: i suggest you google your problem :)
<shipitkthx> chinosuke1
<shipitkthx> onboard sound?
<chinosuke1> yes
<shipitkthx> what kind of motherboard?
<matholum> loomsen1: i can try the alt install again... been a while since i did that...
<chinosuke1> on board , it is notebook acer aspire 5050
<matholum> loomsen1: now that it shows my partitions it may work...
<loomsen1> matholum: yes, i'd always use that one, or netinstall
<akshat> i have googled it, but the solutions are too complicated. I coudn't load the previous versions of ubuntu since it showed the BUFFER IO error during installation
<shipitkthx> i had same problem with realtek HD on my new gigabtye motherboard with 9.04, i managed to fix it, im looking through my logs for the link to the solution i used
<wtv> akshat: which version do you have now?
<matholum> loomsen1: alright... i will try it real quick. Are you going to be on for a while?
<loomsen1> matholum: you should make sure you install your mbr to a ext3 partition if you're going to have ext4 too
<chinosuke1> thanks inadvance
<loomsen1> matholum: maybe
<matholum> loomsen1: ok... i will try that if this works. I will brb....
<akshat> ubuntu 9.04
<hp2210b> guys can anybody help with a basic network issue after network manager has been removed, i am using a static ip for eth0, gateway information in interfaces file is not being picked up
<loomsen1> kk gl bud
<wrektjet> btw i managed to solve my flash problem if anyone is interested you cant have more than one installed
<doc``> i have problem with sound in flash
<doc``> cant get anything
<loomsen1> wrektjet: you can actually, i doubt if its reasonable tho
<Alinon> doc``: i ended up having to pull a few strings to get mine going after installing flash 10 in 9.04
<shipitkthx> for Realtek HD i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto to install re-install ALSA in jaunty and it got mine working
<wrektjet> ok i was having a problem with firefox and i used syanptec to remove one and it went
<wtv> akshat: hmm. or you could check back in this channel when people with similar h/w and experience are present
<wrektjet> does anyone know of a good guide to getting to the advanced compiz features
<wtv> wrektjet: do you have compiz installed?
<Alinon> wrektjet: beyond ccsm?
<doc``> had some problems with my sound in 8.10 as well, didnt really solve it perfectly, im using usb speakers
<dergringo> wrektjet, sudo apt-get Install simple-ccsm
<wrektjet> no i wanna know what i need to install. there seems to be a bunch of diff choices
<Alinon> wrektjet: yeap ccsm is the way to go
<wtv> wrektjet: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<wrektjet> opk thanx folks
<chinosuke1> thanks
<Alinon> i haven't played around with those goofy compiz features in early 8.1 ;)
<wrektjet> wait is there a huige diff btwn simple-ccsm and ccsm
<Alinon> *since
<C-S-B> what jaunty packages do I need to install to get make gconfig to work? its complaing about gtk2.0 being needed but I dont know what package
<doleyb> C-S-B: gconfig as in you're trying to compile something?
<C-S-B> doleyb: kernel, but I woud like to use gconfig to check the configuration
<shipitkthx> http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion - good guide for compiz effects
<doleyb> C-S-B: I prefered the menuconfig anyhow...
<shipitkthx> ccsm is def the way to go
<djadil> come si fa a installare emule su xubunto ?
<Lounge> have a question about e4defrag: is it available in jaunty or does it still need to be patched into the kernel at this time?
<slytherin> need help accessing scan function of a HP all-in-one
<C-S-B> doleyb: that didnt work either to be fair
<doleyb> C-S-B: did you install libgtk2.0-dev
<wtv> slytherin: use xsane image scanner
<slytherin> wtv: actually the all-in-one is shared on network, and xsane does not seem to detect network device
<C-S-B> yes thats installed
<loomsen1> ← re, if anyone talked to me pls repeat
<C-S-B> doleyb: ^
<Kerio> mornin'!
<pbbarrera> Good morning Kerio
<Kerio> im at work, and don't really ahve anything to do
<Kerio> what're u doing pbbarrera?
<pbbarrera> jajaj
<wtv> Kerio: join ##club-ubuntu
<pbbarrera> here its 5AM
<m0RrE> does anybody know how to get optical surround to work? using spdif? i read something about a plugin called a52, but it doesn't work with the current version of pulseaudio.
<Kerio> done
<Kerio> damn thats early
<Kerio> where you " pbbarrera?
<Kerio> at
<joss_> join #retroshare
<Kerio> think im gonna try xubuntu today
<Kerio> have cleaned a hdd in preperation
<wtv> Kerio: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Slipstream> Xubuntu is kinda lame.
<thadoood> i need some help with ubuntu studio
<Slipstream> thadoood: What's up?
<thadoood> im trying to install it but when the kernel loads it just goes to a blank black screen and hangs there
<thadoood> im installing it on a toshiba laptop
<gharz> guys, where can i submit a bug with jaunty? compiz-fusion slows down my machine tremendously... i'm using Intel GM965/GL960 graphic controller. i've been to compiz-fusion room and they have suggested to report this into the jaunty tech team.
<Slipstream> Install as in from a disk or as a ubuntu-studio package?
<thadoood> as in from DVD iso burned
<Chr|s> !bug | gharz
<ubottu> gharz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<thadoood> fresh install
<Slipstream> gharz: the Intel graphics problems are well known.
<gharz> Slipstream: i understand... but compiz-fusion works like a charm when i was using 8.10
<Slipstream> thadoood: Is this your first attempt?
<thadoood> yes
<Slipstream> gharz: My sound works in 8.10. Not in Jaunty.
<Slipstream> gharz: You aren't alone. Jaunty just sucks. That's basically it.
<gharz> ohhhh....
<Slipstream> thadoood: Sometimes this stuff glitches up. I suggest trying installing again.
<gharz> Slipstream: i just wished that i didn't switched to jaunty immediately... i was still happy with my 8.10
<gharz> :(
<Slipstream> It's very lame. I had to reinstall 8.10
<Slipstream> I know, same. :(
<thadoood> ok im at the first ubuntu studio screen for like the 7th time and im gonna try to select Install ubuntu studio again
<oso`perezoso> hi
<wtv> thadoood: you can install ubuntu and then download the studio packages
<Slipstream> thadoood: Is it possible you didn't burn the disk properly? One time I failed to burn properly and the disk was all screwed up.
<oso`perezoso> is someone never been here and his ip is banned whom should he talk to?
<wtv> thadoood: check the disk for errors
<thadoood> no i burned it right , i burned the 1.1gig iso image onto a DVD-R
<thadoood> and it burned successfully
<Pip> Why the heck can't some people join in ?
<thadoood> i checked it for errors , everything was fine
<oso`perezoso> WHOM TO SPAKE ABOUT A MISTAKEN BAN
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> oso`perezoso: #ubuntu-ops
<oso`perezoso> DrAnthraX: thanks
<Pip> oso`perezoso, Nice job
<oso`perezoso> :)
<thadoood> ok maybe somthing is terribly wrong , because i just selected from the boot option menu to check the CD for errors and it loaded the kernel then went to this screen again with the blank blacknesssss
<thadoood> im in a glasssss cage of emotion :( :( :(
<michi_> Hi, i still have problems to install mysql-server in jaunty. Is there some where a articel how to fix this?
<mosi`work> does the "check cd for errors" thing work now?
<mosi`work> i remember it never used to
<Slipstream> thadoood: It seriously sounds like your disk is bad.
<Cyberworm> hi
<wtv> thadoood: ubuntu studio isn't quite different from ubuntu except for the theme (which sucks) and the extra p[ackages, which you can later get frm repos
<Slipstream> Ubuntu Studio has a modified kernel also.
<thadoood> yes it does
<Pip> Slipstream, Is it amazing ?
<Slipstream> Which is pretty good for 3D rendering and stuff.
<thadoood> im going to be doing audio work
<Pip> I see
<Slipstream> I haven't tried it, so not sure.
<Slipstream> I hear it's good though.
<thadoood> so if the disk is bad Slipstream what do i do ?
<Slipstream> thadoood: Burn a new one? :/
<thadoood> do you seriously think that would solve it ?
<thadoood> i mean if i burned it right the first time why would that fix it though ??
<Slipstream> It's hard to tell. Your download could be the corrupt bit...
<Slipstream> But that's unlikely.
<Slipstream> Also, was it torrented or http?
<thadoood> it http
<m0u5e> when using rhythmbox, when encountering an "unknown" file in my music library it tries to install p lugins such as "smil decoder" it begnis popping up endlessly... how do i disable this?
<Slipstream> Maybe you could try installing the iso in virtualbox?
<thadoood> virtual box ?
<Slipstream> That would be a good test.
<Kerio> how does the new 9.04 work? is it buggy?
<wtv> which kind of download is supposed to be more reliable? torrent or direct?
<Slipstream> Kerio: Very buggy.
<Slipstream> Go to Synaptic and put in VirtualBox.
<Kerio> yes? any special area? or all around?
<pbbarrera> wtv in my case torrent only takes 25 minutes and
<m0u5e>  anyone have a solution?
<Slipstream> Kerio: Intel Graphics/sound fail for lots of people.
<Slipstream> Including me. :(
<pbbarrera> its more considerative with http servers
<Kerio> ah
<Kerio> 2 bad :(
<wtv> k
<Kerio> was thinking of trying it today maybe
<mhalligan> bam. 50 servers installed.
<thadoood> Slipstream: i also noticed that when it loaded the kernel it went  to the black screen and it said somthing at the top about APCI or what not and then the screen kinda flickered a flash of green and was just black
<john_> how to grep dmesg?
<Slipstream> k. That's pretty weird.
<Slipstream> Does regular Ubuntu run?
<thadoood> i have run it before but not on this particular laptop actually
<thadoood> i have 2 laptops , but my other one currently has backtrack installed on it
<blankthemuffin> Is there some way to start the X-Server with a given driver sans writing out an xorg.conf? The nv driver consistently fails with my graphics card and I need to switch to vesa so I can run the installer.
<Slipstream> It sounds pretty Linux incompatible: see Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<Slipstream> I can't be sure, but doesn't that mean the hardware won't support the kernel?
<thadoood> im confused now
<Slipstream> Me too. :/
<Slipstream> I suggest Ubuntu forums for people who really understand this stuff.
<Cyberworm> It seems that I first have to boot Windows in order to get full graphics performance in Ubuntu
<blankthemuffin> what CyberSix
<BigMike> wierd
<Cyberworm> I'm not completely sure it's a problem with Ubuntu though
<Slipstream> www.ubuntuforums.org
<thadoood> slipstream im gonna just try to run regular ubuntu and see if that works
<Slipstream> Yeah, good idea.
<anon> hopefully someone is familiar with this issue
<captainkirk> hi all... i need some help to mount an unused hard drive in my system
<anon> I installed windows TTF fonts into my home directory ~/.fonts
<anon> open a document in open office 3.0 and it displays correctly
<Slipstream> captainkirk: try sudo apt-get install pysdm
<lianimator> I think the new wireless drivers in jaunty is causing my connection to drop very frequently.. how do I revert to the old drivers? (I did fresh install)
<Slipstream> That program is awesome for me.
<BigMike> oh works good in wine then?
<anon> however, when I try to print out the document, certain fonts end up as giant blobs of ink
<Slipstream> Got all my partitions mounted really well.
<BigMike> oo0ops
<wtv> another jaunty tweak
<anon> fonts won't print correctly
<Baum> hi. i have a problem with pam_mount now. i made an upgrade on intrepid and apt asked if i wanted to change the pam.d/common files .. i said no. now when i log in with sshd or nx server the cifs shares are not mounted. when i log in with kdm the shares are there
<BrixSat> hello
<captainkirk> slipstream: ok done that... now what next?
<thadoood> ok Slipstream: i just tryed ubuntu but it wouldnt take , apparently its a 64bit version of ubuntu regular i have , because i had it on a 64bit laptop , and im installing ubuntu studio to a 32-bit laptop , but i grabbed the right 32-bit iso from the site
<BrixSat> is there any way i can control the internet access of computer on my network?
<Baum> the message im getting is pam_mount(pam_mount.c:482) per-user configurations not allowed by pam_mount.conf.xm
<Slipstream> captainkirk: open it, go to your hard drive and press mount. :)
<captainkirk> how do i 'open it'... is it in the menu somewhere
<Slipstream> terminal > pysdm
<Slipstream> Type in pysdm, that is.
<Slipstream> Uh, sudo pysdm.
<BrixSat> i just need to control or block everything except port 80
<_Boris> this intel-freeze-bug was really annoying :/
<Slipstream> captainkirk does it work?
<captainkirk> ok. program running, all hdd listed, but all action buttons are greyed out?
<Slipstream> "action buttons" including mount?
<captainkirk> yes
<loomsen1> _Boris:  | more
<captainkirk> if i double click a drive, a 'configure now' message appears
<Slipstream> Do it then.
<captainkirk> dont want to lose any data... u know
<captainkirk> wasnt sure
<halycon> does anyone know how to increase the brightness on my laptop display?
<Slipstream> It'll add it to your fstab...probably.
<PecisDarbs> hi people, is there general LoCo channel?
<Slipstream> It won't get rid of data man.
<Peddy> I want to connect to a remote computer using ssh. I've uploaded both my private key and public key. How do I ssh in? Is it just 'ssh myremoteserver.org'
<BrixSat> halycon:  what is the computer model?
<Slipstream> It doesn't do anything except edit fstab.
<anon> anyone familiar with Ubuntu printing?
<halycon> BrixSat, it is a Sony Vaio VGN-CR520D
<faileas> Peddy: yeah. May need to add in some additional switches if your username is different and such
<captainkirk> ok.... the drive i want to add is listed, but i cant even double click on it.?
<_Boris> loomsen1: lots of posts on lauchpad... suddenly everything, except the mousepointer, freeze
<Slipstream> So it lists, but you can't configure?
<cybersplice> captainkirk: Are these Windows partitioned drives?
<wtv> halycon: system>preferences>power management
<BrixSat> halycon:  press the FN key and try the F1 to F12
<loomsen1> _Boris: aight, 2.6.28-11? i passed that , unusable
<tsurc> morning all ;)
<captainkirk> no, machine was brand new build, windows never loaded.... it has 2x SATA 250gb drives with ubuntu on first drive
<RaverWild> guys please help - failed to upgrade intrepid to jaunty. now cant boot either. here is my problem -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/159178/
<BrixSat> Does any one now how to control internet trafic per ip on a network?
<Peddy> faileas, so like ssh username@myremoteserver.org? Is that enough?
<loomsen1> _Boris: but zapping should initiate a x restart...
<_Boris> loomsen1: okei, which one do you use now?
<faileas> Peddy: just type in ssh. it'll tell you the switches ;)
<tsurc> when connecting via xdmcp to a server I'm getting a grey screen with an x whenever our interal dns goes down... any ideas? were using ltsp
<Slipstream> captainkirk: does pysdm offer to configure or anything when you look at the hard drive?
<Peddy> faileas, aha, thanks.
<Rook> Hey guys, I have installed Ubuntu inside windows
<captainkirk> no...
<pbbarrera> good Rook how is it going?
<loomsen1> _Boris: now now i'm running 2.6.29-1, but have the 2.6.30-rc3 installed as well, and it seems to work even better for me
<Rook> When in Ubuntu i try to restart of shutdown it just goes to a blakc screen
<faileas> Peddy: i use the same username on all my boxen so.. its a non issue. i just need to decide if i want x forwarding or not ;)
<Slipstream> captainkirk: But...you can still see it...?
<Rook> Only way i can get out of it is manual restart
<cybersplice> Slipstream: Sounds like no partition, eh?
<Slipstream> captainkirk: Does this second HD have a filesystem?
<loomsen1> but i can tell in a cpl of hrs, gotta stress the 29-1 a little more
<halycon> wtv, thanks that fixed it for some reason i had to uncheck the dim display option when running on battery when it isn't running off the battery
<phix> wtf is Tracker Applet?
<captainkirk> the partition list on the left shows sda    sdb (the one i cant access) sdc  sdd  sde
<phix> it keeps asking me to reindex
<pbbarrera> mmm Rook here works fine in a friend machine
<Rook> Damn :C
<wtv> halycon: yup. i have a sony vaio too
<captainkirk> all the other drives i use and they have expansion arrows next to them which shows the partitions
<phix> also, Netbeans package doesn't seem to work properly either
<captainkirk> if i click on a partition, then it says it not configured, do you want to configure it now
<Slipstream> captainkirk: It really sounds like there's nothing on that harddrive.
<captainkirk> that is true.... it is brand new never used
<phix> CTRL+SPACE is supposed to auto-complete or give a list of possible classes from JDK however it doesn't.
<captainkirk> just plugged im
<Slipstream> captainkirk: Do you have gparted?
 * coskund is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<Slipstream> captainkirk: sudo apt-get install gparted
<captainkirk> ummm.. not here, i have it at work...
<halycon> wtv, oh how wonderful they are pretty nice
<Slipstream> captainkirk: install it.
<captainkirk> kk
<halycon> wtv, if only the cam worked on them
<_Boris> loomsen1: custom built, or is there any official packages?
<wtv> halycon: yeah. the only problem is i didn't find the webcam driver even after an extensive hunt
<wtv> yeah
<phix> hey
<halycon> wtv, I kind of got mine working
<captainkirk> install done....
<loomsen1> _Boris: actually i enjoied debians 2.6.29 most of all so far (all with their shipped configs, recompiling always generates a smoother kernel) but to actually be able to compare i run them generic
<Slipstream> captainkirk: Now go to terminal, sudo gparted
<halycon> wtv, I had to use like some ru5870 driver or something
<wtv> halycon: really? which one is it? ricoh?
<halycon> yeah
<halycon> it only works in cheese
<wtv> halycon: ok. do you have some link?
<halycon> not in skype or other things though
<captainkirk> yes, up and listed
<halycon> yours might though
<phix> any ideas??
<Slipstream> captainkirk:then select that hd on the top right corner selection thing
<loomsen1> _Boris: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<maverick340> I have 380Gb used on my external Hd, but Disk Analyser shows about 200gb only :(
<mongrethod> hi all, im a total noob to ubuntu and just installed Jaunty
<mongrethod> and most of the packages I try to apt-get
<mongrethod> cant b e found
<phix> mongrethod: nice
<mongrethod> is that because the jaunty depo doesnt have them yet?\
<mongrethod> or is it because i havent set up the proper depo
<captainkirk> yep, what disk type should i allocate?
<_Boris> loomsen1: thanks.. I'll give it a try :)
<mongrethod> basically my q is like, is this normal
<mongrethod> haha
<phix> mongrethod: you may need to add in universe and multiverse into your package source
<Peddy> faileas, it says 'Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic)'. Do you know what this means? I've searched for the error, but there aren't many helpful results.
<mongrethod> phix: thanks :)
<Slipstream> captainkirk: and where it says empty space or something like that, right click and choose format to, and then choose ext3 or whatever you want
<mongrethod> whats the address for those?
<loomsen1> _Boris: yw
<phix> mongrethod: click on System, Administration, Package Sources
<wtv> halycon: where did you get the driver from?
<mongrethod> yeah im there
<phix> Software sources even
<faileas> Peddy: hmm, you use key based autentication?
<phix> mongrethod: gg
<mongrethod> third party software yeah
<mongrethod> so now i click "add"
<tapas> hi, i'm sitting here on a 8.04 system with custom built kernel..
<mongrethod> it wants the complete apt line
<phix> mongrethod: ummm
<tapas> i installed nvidia modules by way of the nvidia installer
<captainkirk> slipstream: operation underway..... waiting
<phix> mongrethod: no
<mongrethod> oh?
<phix> mongrethod: it is under ubuntu software
<halycon> wtv, I am just trying to find it
<loomsen1> _Boris: tbh, i'm just beating time till fedira finally ships its stabe
<phix> tick user supported packages
<Peddy> faileas, I had that error ever since I tried logging in normally, since then I've tried adding keys for authentication, but the error persists. is there a way to log in without keys?
<cybersplice> captainkirk: Big drive?
<captainkirk> 250gb
<wtv> halycon: k
<tapas> trying modprobe nvidia says "Error running install command for nvidia"
<phix> ommunity maintained and in brackets universe
<Slipstream> captainkirk: kk, when that's done, go to pysdm again and configure, then mount
<faileas> Peddy: the default is not to
<faileas> its wierd
<bisho> anybody knows how to display a message in the new indicator applet from command line?
<phix> mongrethod: tick the one for multiverse too
<tapas> runnign modprobe -vvvv  points me to /sbin/lrm-video
<Slipstream> captainkirk: it should work after that
<mongrethod> phix: oh yeah all those were ticked
<tapas> is there a way to disable this mechanism=?
<mongrethod> i just updated them, lets try again
<phix> mongrethod: what application are you trying to install?
<corpxicle> anyone running spotify here ?
<halycon> wtv, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968381&highlight=r5u870&page=3
<Peddy> faileas, should just 'ssh username@remoteserver.org' theoretically work, if ssh is installed on the system?
<halycon> that is the page i was reading where i found it i think
<corpxicle> im getting an ever so slight glitch every once in a while, would be great to get rid of it
<corpxicle> otherwise it works fine
<Peddy> faileas, it doesn't even prompt for a password
<faileas> Peddy: definately key based then, and i don't use it
<faileas> :(
<loomsen1> _Boris:  BTW NOTE: these kernels usually are pretty bloated, so if you decide you enjoied one of them, you should consider recompiling, even if you chose make oldconfig
<phix> I use key based
<captainkirk> captainkirk jumps extatically around the room then regains his composure.....   'It Works'
<phix> it is great
<phix> captainkirk: <3
<wtv> halycon: thanks
<mongrethod> phix: hmm still missing lots of packages, for example, compizconfig-plugins-manager
<Peddy> faileas, ah, so the server could be set to 'force' key-based auth?
<captainkirk> slipstream:  thakns for your help... now have more disk space....
<mongrethod> and all of the standard IRC clients etc
<Slipstream> :)
<halycon> wtv, no problem bud
<Slipstream> Any time.
<faileas> Peddy: ya
<Peddy> faileas, great, thanks for your help. I'll persue that further :P
<faileas> Peddy: might wanna talk to your sysadmin about that
<Peddy> pursue
<Peddy> faileas, yeah, I'll have a look. :)
<dergringo> Where has the tor package gone?
<Slipstream> I heard that was missing. Some guy managed to get it yesterday though.
<Slipstream> Don't know how though... :/
<Chr|s> whats the command to delete a file in terminal?
<Peddy> faileas, does the client need the server's key? or does the server need the client's key? (that is, if the client wants to access the server).
<mongrethod> ugh fucking compiz is ultra-broken right now
<Slart> Chr|s: rm
<wtv> Chr|s: rm <path>
<faileas> Peddy: i think you need a key from the server
<Chr|s> !ohmy | mongrethod
<ubottu> mongrethod: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<SPF> why is openoffice being installed during dist-upgrade while I removed it before the upgrade?
 * faileas dosen't bother, its not like someone is gonna hack me ;p
<mongrethod> Oh, sorry :_O
<mongrethod> can someone check for me that compizconfig is in the normal repos and its just my prob/
<Dday> Hey, in Xchat is it possible to make it so you join multiple servers and channels at startup?
<faileas> in fact, that one port is the only way into my network ;p
<mongrethod> cuz when i try to apt-get it I cant find it
<Chr|s> slart, wtv thanks
<Peddy> faileas, oh no, I was doing it the other way around :P. Also, I can't disable keys (at least right now), because it's a commercial hosting server I'm going into.
<wtv> Chr|s: np dude
<mongrethod> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mongrethod> gets me nothing
<faileas> Peddy: i might be wrong tho.
<Slart> SPF: I think that's one of the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade.. the latter might install new packages depending on dependencies, suggestions and so on
<mongrethod> most of the other compiz files are there
<mongrethod> but not that
<loomsen1> mongrethod aptitude search PKGNAME
<loomsen1> or even aptitude search KGNA
<Raiders32> hi I just upgraded to Jaunty.  now firefox just exits without warning.  is anyone else experiencing this?
<Peddy> Dday, in the channel list, select a channel and click 'edit', then click 'connect to this network on startup'. You could also fill the 'favourite channel' box with channels you want to autojoin.
<Slipstream> Raiders32: Did you just update?
<_Boris> loomsen1: I'll see if it solves my problem first :) it booted at least :)
<Raiders32> yes
<Dday> Thanks Peddy
<mongrethod> loomsen1: thanks, that gets me a list of compiz stuff, but compizconfig is not there
<Slipstream> Raiders32: Close and reopen firefox.
<mongrethod> when  you run that do you get config or no
<Peddy> Raiders32, open a terminal from applications>accessories>terminal, type 'firefox' and hit enter. Does it output any messages before quitting?
<Peddy> Raiders32, did you restart firefox after the upgrade?
<Raiders32> slipstream: I have been doing that
<Raiders32> peddy:  no messages
<Slipstream> Raiders32: Try rebooting. Stuff needs restarting after updates sometimes.
<loomsen1> mongrethod: http://pastebin.com/m582bdbc6
<Raiders32> slipstream: I have rebooted
<slytherin> john_: dmesg | grep word
<Slipstream> Raiders32: then listen to peddy I guess. :P Look in the terminal for errors.
<Peddy> Slipstream, he said there were no messages :O
<mongrethod> loomsen1: yeah i get a differetn output :(
<mongrethod> mine has no compizconfig-settings
<Slipstream> Where? :/
<Slipstream> Oh, right. :P
<gharz> Slipstream: looks like i'm gonna switch back to 8.10 again... i'm kinda disappointed with Jaunty :(
<Peddy> Raiders32, try reinstalling the 'firefox' package. sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox (or you could do it in Synaptic).
<loomsen1> mongrethod: enabled additional repos? backports, canonical and so on
<Raiders32> Peddy:  I started firefox from the command line, it opened, no mesages
<Slipstream> I know, so lame. I had mine just how I liked it.
<Raiders32> will try to reinstall
<Slipstream> I might make a remastersys some time.
<loomsen1> guys, honestly, get a real browser
<loomsen1> www.opera.com
<Slipstream> loomsen1: >.>
<Polterge|st> lol
<Slipstream> Also, add-ons are too good.
<mongrethod> yeah loomsen aptitude search compizconfig
<mongrethod> jsut yields lib and backend
<mongrethod> as for getting the additional repos
<mongrethod> how?
<mongrethod> o.o
<Slipstream> And gtk integration is nice too.
<FloodBot2> mongrethod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polterge|st> opera is okay....
<Dday> Peddy, i'm in server-list of channels but it is empty?
<john_> thnx slyth
<slytherin> mongrethod: ﻿compizconfig-settings-manager is in universe repository
<Polterge|st> I would not say that lacking support for certain plugins and things makes opera any better
<Slipstream> I used it back in the Windows days quite a while ago, but it's nothing special nowadays.
<mongrethod> slytherin: i have universe enabled...
<Polterge|st> the only thing I know of that is superior is that opera doesn't have that firefox exploit
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: opera will yet again push browsing to a new level with opera 10 and presto 2.2
<Peddy> Dday, did you click 'reload channels' or similar?
<slytherin> mongrethod: what do you get when you do apt-get install ﻿compizconfig-settings-manager
<mongrethod> slytherin: package not found
<matholum> loomsen1: ok... i may be a step closer. the alt disk did not work, but... when I tried 8.10 again, the partitions don't show up when the root fs error occurs. Only 9.04 does. Also, at least from what i could tell on the last one i did (a 8.10) it says just before it... "RAMDISK: compressed image found at block 0" then "invalid compressed format (error=1)"... then it shows the root problem... which makes sense if the image didn't l
<matholum> oad...
<slytherin> mongrethod: did you do apt-get update?
<Slart> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<shantzu> hello
<Polterge|st> I will be more impressed with opera when they get better support for some things
<mongrethod> slytherin: doing that now
<Slipstream> Man, I'm so disappointed with Jaunty. A fast booting ext4 Intrepid would have been much better.
<Polterge|st> Opera should be able to do anything firefox or IE can do
<mongrethod> hmm did that but it had a bunch of errors
<Slipstream> Maybe if they used a less buggy kernel or something.
<Polterge|st> and right now it cannot
<Polterge|st> and sometimes it is laggy
<Dday> Peddy, i done that
<Cyberworm> well, I guess I'll just have to boot Windows before booting Ubuntu. It's not a great deal
<Dday> But i right click and no edit?
<loomsen1> matholum: ok, hold on a moment
<slytherin> Slipstream: what do you mean by less buggy?
<mongrethod> ill give you a paste
<shantzu> i installed 9.04 yesterday and i noticed there's a popup for pidging (when people come online or write to me) which i can't seem to find in the settings of pidgin. is there a sepparate program that does that? if yes, how is it named please?
<mongrethod> i got 403 forbiddens on a TON of updates
<loomsen1> matholum: so, you're getting to the partitioner in your install is what you mean by showing and not showing?
<slytherin> mongrethod: looks like problem with mirror you are using
<slytherin> shantzu: what do you want to do with those popups?
<Slipstream> slytherin: my sound worked in 8.10, not in Jaunty. Intel graphics fail frequently too.
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: i seriozly doubt that :D any of that tbh
<maverick340> why does moving files create hardlinks ?
<Slipstream> I can only blame the kernel, nothing else controls modules...
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: but whatever, keep getting bugged
<Peddy> Dday, sorry, I just timed out.
<konza> anyone here?
<slytherin> Slipstream: neither sound modules nor graphics modules are part of kernel
<Peddy> Dday, it's 'download list'. You clicked that, right? And nothing appeared?
<Dday> Yeah i did download list
<Dday> I got all the channels
<Dday> But how do i edit?
<shantzu> slytherin: disable or edit them. i am using guifications and don't need both of them, but if i can't configure the black ones (the one that didn't appear in 8.10 and now do appear) i would like to atleast disable them
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> firefox doesn't bug me
<Dday> Right click no edit
<matholum> loomsen1: no... it is still loading the boot disk after i choose install... it is loading the live image i guess and failing (what i just found out now) and because of that, it wants to know where root and init are... which is why it attempts to show my partitions
<Polterge|st> although the js insertion into certain applets is sneaky of those Russian hackers
<XYf> When i click "Users and Groups" and some others, it says "You are not allowed to access the system configuration." :(
<Slipstream> slytherin: What, really? ...this is a bit of a hole in my knowledge.
<Slipstream> What controls them then? Pulseaudio, alsa?
<Slipstream> Well, sound that is.
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: if you'd specify "some" a little closer i'd prlly prove u wrong
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: true, those russians rock :D
<dennis> kn
<slytherin> shantzu: in pidgin go to tools -> plugins -> message notification
<Peddy> Dday, oh, you don't edit the channel list. You edit the network list. It's in Menu>Xchat>Network List
<loomsen1> matholum: i see, and if you remove the disk it fails to lead at all
<slytherin> XYf: is this fresh install?
<Polterge|st> firefox still pwns though
<mongrethod> yo so
<Polterge|st> :)
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: LOL it never did buddy
<mongrethod> im getting 403's on all of the relevant packages when I do apt-get install update
<XYf> slytherin: Yes.
<lianimator> how do I manually reload my wireless module?
<captainkirk> im back with another problem (already)
<Polterge|st> loomsen1, well that depends on the system and the user
<Polterge|st> ;)
<Polterge|st> lol
<slytherin> XYf: did you choose 'Encrypted home directory' when doing install?
<loomsen1> matholum: how did you partition during install? /boot / and /home? and ext3 everything?
<matholum> loomsen1: no matter what, I get a unable to load root fs on unknown block error... but now I think it is because of the line i see now (in this case on a 8.10) and that is that the ramdisk compressed image is failing
<Polterge|st> some people can make it work for them
<captainkirk> my newly formatted drive is only accessable to root, so I can copy any files to it
<Dday> Okay i got to work Peddy
<slytherin> lianimator: modprobe -r module, modprobe module
<Dday> Thanks a lot mate
<loomsen1> Polterge|st: user usually is the limiting factor
<loomsen1> ;)
<Peddy> Dday, that's great. You're welcome.
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> yep
<XYf> slytherin: No. After update, the problem appears
<matholum> loomsen1: this is still a live disk before i can even get to the install... it was pre-formatted on another comp as ext3 and a swap
<slytherin> XYf: after what update?
<shantzu> slytherin: but why do these popus appear when someone comes online? message notification seems to be only about notifying the user about new messages
<mongrethod> Does anyone know what the deal with these 403's is?
<captainkirk> how do edit permissions of a hard drive owned by root so everyone can use it?
<slytherin> shantzu: I don't have access to a jaunty box right now. So can't help much.
<Slipstream> It has to be edited in fstab...
<loomsen1> matholum: possible that it was formatted as persistant?
<XYf> slytherin: All of the system shows me..
<shantzu> slytherin: ohh, ok then
<matholum> loomsen1: i don't know what you mean...
<captainkirk> how do i get to fstab
<Slipstream> captainkirk: ect/fstab
<loomsen1> matholum: which would mean you dont run it off a cd but a usb/nat attached disk?
<matholum> loomsen1: i have tried it on a usb... but this error is showing on a cd
<XYf> slytherin: Besides, i have added my account in the sudoers file. But it still doesnt work
<loomsen1> matholum: a cd with swap? o.O
<matholum> loomsen: lol.. no, the hd has the swap and ext3
<captainkirk> ok... so how do i edit fstab from with the gui as 'user' when i need root privs to save it?
<slytherin> XYf: Did you restart (or relogin) after adding account to sudoers?
<pyrohotdog> How do I run a script or program when the screensaver activates?
<konza> captainkirk,  you have to edit fstab
<batesy> Hey guys, I've installed 9.04, but now cannot boot back into vista on a seperate hdd. I've added the correct boot into the menu_lst for grub, error 12 arrives. I'm not sure if I'm entering the right hdd, or if I'm missing something. here's the log from my fdisk -l  --- http://pastebin.com/d616cdcce
<Polterge|st> could always do what they told me to do and use the alternate CD
<Slipstream> terminal: sudo gedit /ect/fstab
<Polterge|st> it says it upgrades from the CD without an internet connection
<matholum> *loomsen1: lol.. no, the hd has the swap and ext3
<Slipstream> wait, not that.
<Polterge|st> it lies though
<loomsen1> matholum: are you connected to the internet through a router/dhcp?
<Polterge|st> idealistically the alt CD upgrade needs to install the base packages from the CD first and then connect to the web and get the updates
<Polterge|st> it would be faster that way
<slytherin> batesy: paste your menu.lst file
<matholum> loomsen1: i can be.... but the comp has no OS....
<loomsen1> i'd say grab a netinst then
<XYf> slytherin: I did. After that, i can use Synaptic. But "Users and Groups" still shows the warning.
<Polterge|st> and why you ask would I want it to be faster ? well for one it is just annoying that it has to take this long to upgrade it on dialup
<Polterge|st> days and days
<Polterge|st> I could have done the same thing without the alt Cd
<Slipstream> ...how do you open fstab in gedit from terminal again?
<matholum> loomsen1: ok... i will try and find one....
<loomsen1> matholum: they are about 10mb sized, everything else will happen netbased, i cant figure out what type of live image you're tryin to use
<Polterge|st> second of all for someone installing or upgrading an entire network
<konza> captainkirk,  open terminal and type gedit /etc/fstab
<loomsen1> but you should obv get another one ^^
<captainkirk> k. now open
<Polterge|st> it would be faster for them as well
<konza> captainkirk,  you should have root permission
<Slipstream> Oh, lol.
<Dday> How do i apt-get songbird?
<Slipstream> etc, not ect. :P
<Slipstream> I feel retarded.
<captainkirk> did sudo bla bla
<matholum> loomsen1: right now I am using the 32 normal 8.10 and 9.04 isos on cd
<quibbler> Slipstream-> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Slipstream> Yah, just realised. :P
<slytherin> XYf: What is the line you added in sudoers file?
<captainkirk> so now what do i add to fstab?
<mishaFar> matholum isix?
<konza> captainkirk,  please type the name  of the  person you wish to have conversion with
<Slipstream> Do you see an entry for your HD?
<captainkirk> slipstream: no,
<XYf> slytherin: "user ALL=(ALL) ALL."
<matholum> mishaFar: i don't know... how can i tell.. I just downloaded the iso off ubuntu's site... through the US OSU lab mirror...
<_Boris> loomsen1: it seems like thing runs a little smoother now, but I'll wait and see if I get some more freezes :)
<wrektjet> how do u make something startup when ubuntu starts
<thesheps> Hi all!
<Slipstream> captainkirk: okay, what is your hard drive called?
<slytherin> XYf: looks fine to me.
<captainkirk> slipstream: it shows uuid:.... partition1 drive 1 uuid:.... partition 2 drive 1 and cdrom
<mishaFar> matholum and you get install it?
<Slipstream> captainkirk: like sda or something.
<Peddy> wrektjet, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<anymonkycankode> So what is the jaunty jackalope LIKE
<Dday> How do i apt-get songbird?
<anymonkycankode> Is it better than everything else?
<thesheps> wrektjet, have you tried preferences/startup applications?
<wrektjet> 9.04
<anymonkycankode> Dday:  sudo apt-get install
<slytherin> Dday: apt-get install songbird
<shantzu> also, after i have installed 9.04 i noticed that after a longer period of idleness (for example if i go away from the computer for 15-30 minutes and the screensaver kicks in) when i get back, the scroll of the mouse doesn't work anymore. if i restart the computer it works again, but only 'till i'm idle again. any idea what the reason for this could be or how i could fix it?
<loomsen1> matholum: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Dday> I only need sudo if i'm not root right?
<captainkirk> slipstream: in the flie browser it is called 250.1 GB Media
<Slipstream> captainkirk: for example, for one of my partitions, fstab says /dev/sda3
<matholum> mishaFar: it boots up and i get the menu, and when I select install... (or try) i get errors
<alexb92> hey guys i got a very big problem on 2 computers
<konza> Dday,  yup
<matholum> loomsen1: ty
<Peddy> wrektjet, System>Preferences>Startup Applications
<loomsen1> matholum: note this is for amd64
<konza> alexb92,  whats it?
<Slipstream> captainkirk: I mean what is it called in gparted?
<mishaFar> matholum why error?
<alexb92> they both were doing system upgrades to 9.04 and the power went out
<alexb92> and neither will boot
<tsLight> I use latest ATi propietary driver (ATi Radeon HD 4350) and my monitor wont turn off when it should (I set it up in "power management"), only the screen is painted black but the monitor is on. It didnt happen with the default driver that came with Ubuntu. Any idea?
<captainkirk> slipstream: fstab shows commented lines /dev/sda1  and /dev/sda5
<XYf> slytherin: i've to leave. And thanks for your help :)
<Slipstream> captainkirk: as in sda, ect. pysdm should also have it.
<loomsen1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Dday> Do i need an anti virus or firewall?
<alexb92> both had finished doing downloades and they were in the installing stage
<matholum> mishaFar: i get a "unable to mount root fs to unknown block" error... and i pass the mem test
<wrektjet> how do i figure out what the commands for an app are
<loomsen1> theres the one for 32bot
<captainkirk> slipstream: my new drive is called sdb
<konza> alexb92,  do you have a disk of 9.04
<wrektjet> for example xchat... to make it start up when i startup
<alexb92> nope i was downloading that on a laptop
<alexb92> which i will finish now actually
<mongrethod> how do I change the mirror for apt-get update
<Slipstream> captainkirk: so /dev/sdb should work...
<thesheps> You can right click the launcher, and select properties
<slytherin> Dday: it is good to have but not needed
<mongrethod> since im 403'ing on the normal one
<mishaFar> matholum do you try have new metall?
<thesheps> that'll tell you the command to use
<TheFunkbomb> hey, does anyone else have a problem that when you're going to open or save a file and the nautilus-type window pops up, the system freezes?
<thesheps> (wrektjet)
<Peddy> wrektjet, xchat would just be 'xchat'. So the command would be 'xchat'
<alexb92> but yeah, is there a way to upgrade them with stil the same packages from 8.10?
<ronald1> hello to all! I want to dump a page from script where you have to login. wget --load-cookies is not working this time. And lynx seems not to support something like --load-cookies. Does anyone know a other way?
<Dday> Slytherin can you reccomend a light weight one?
<slytherin> mongrethod: edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<konza> alexb92,  whaats the error which you see
<alexb92> there was 6gb of upgrades to install on one computer
<slytherin> Dday: I can't, I don't use any.
<alexb92> firstly i log in normally, the display keeps screwing up
<captainkirk> slipstream: just add a new line /dev/sdb to fstab?
<matholum> mishaFar: a new install? yes... this computer currently has no OS
<thesheps> Has anyone noticed any "funnies" with gnome-panel refresh when using multiple X's under Jaunty?
<shantzu> slytherin: also, after i have installed 9.04 i noticed that after a longer period of idleness (for example if i go away from the computer for 15-30 minutes and the screensaver kicks in) when i get back, the scroll of the mouse doesn't work anymore. if i restart the computer it works again, but only 'till i'm idle again. any idea what the reason for this could be or how i could fix it?
<alexb92> then it goes to the login screen and it logins in then logs out saying
<slytherin> Dday: firewall is inbuilt, you may want to check information about ufw to manage it.
<slytherin> shantzu: nope
<Dday> Okay ty
<mishaFar> matholum you want new fs?
<Slipstream> /dev/sdb                                 /media/<drivenamehere>   ext3         relatime                          0  0
<demon_> join #XUBUNTU
<alexb92> you may have an installation problem
<Slipstream> captainkirk: something like that.
<matholum> mishaFar: no... it is trying to load the live CD... and can't load the image
<Dday> How do you get widgets onto the desktop? Like weather etc
<Ardjan> Hi everybody, I've upgraded to Jaunty yesterday, but since then I'm experiencing a problem with librxtx-java. Basically what happens is that it doesn't find any serial ports anymore. I don't know if anybody has experience with this library, but any help would be appreciated :). How it worked before the upgrade: I connect my USB device to my laptop, a device called /dev/ttyACM0 is made. From my Java code I call "CommPortIdentifier.getPortIdentifiers(
<a_ok> where does apt store its downloaded files?
<mongrethod> Does anyone know where I can find some Universe and Multiverse mirrors?
<loomsen1> matholum: maybe paste the output of df -h on some pastebin
<alexb92> is it ok to go into recovery mode then run dpkg?
<maximo> I have not upgraded to 9:04 as of yet
<a_ok> bathroom...
<alexb92> would that fix the issue?
<matholum> loomsen1: so do i just download all these files and put them on a cd or usb?
<Peddy> Dday, there's a program called 'screenlets' but maybe someone else has another suggestion.
<Slipstream> captainkirk, have you tried that thing I typed?
<mishaFar> matholum image in linux? I think what is do with man
<Dday> Hmm i'll have a look into it
<loomsen1> matholum: usually the 10mb mini.iso is enough
<captainkirk> slipstream: just entered it and saving now
<Peddy> Dday, screenlets and gdesklets. I think gdesklets is prettier. You could also use Google Gadgets (made by Google).
<Slipstream> Okay, then reboot.
<slytherin> mongrethod: all mirrors have universe and multiverse
<matholum> loomsen1: ok... i will try to type it all in a pastebin...
<mishaFar> whos man.
<captainkirk> slipstream: okay bye till after reboot.,.... :)
<loomsen1> matholum: nevermind
<matholum> loomsen1: ok...
<loomsen1> just go for a netinstall, everything should be fine :)
<Dday> Thanks once again Peddy, you are a god send
<mhall> I am having a problem with the DPI on my Kubuntu laptop. The 10 point font on the laptop looks like what 12 point looks like on all my other machines so it causes the layout on websites, my Eclipse IDE, everywhere else, to be really messed up. And I can't figure out how to fix it. The value calculated by xdpyinfo looks reasonable but it does not seem to come out looking right on the display.
<thesheps> I've been having a crazy issue with the gnome-panel. Whenever I have both monitors enabled, all panels keep opening and closing, repeatedly
<loomsen1> mongrethod: you can simply add mutiverse universe to your current lines with one space in between
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I made a small apt-repository with software that I often use. The repository itself works fine, I have also made the Release and Release.gpg file, but it's unclear to me how to publish the fingerprint. I mean with that, the key file to import into apt. How can I create this file?
<thesheps> Is that something anyone's noticed?
<loomsen1> mongrethod: so if you had
<loomsen1> deb path://to/repo jaunty main
<mhall> It's really annoying when editing text as way too little fits on the screen... it defeats the purpose of the 1920x1200 screen on this 10 ton gorilla system if the fonts are all whacked out like this! :)
<Peddy> Dday, you're welcome. Pay it forward, hehe.
<mwas> folks, my laptop gets hanged once I open any mpeg file. How to get around this problem? Any Idea? My Machine goes dumb stuck and I have to restart
<loomsen1> mongrethod: simply add mutiverse universe restricted
<loomsen1> or whatever
<Dday> I'll try my knowledge is just a bit shaky atm
<mhall> BezNalogov: in general you have to add the gpg public key being used to your local apt "valid key" list with the apt-key command
<NET||abuse> Hey guys, i'm writing documents with openoffice, but i'm having trouble getting the spell check to work, i have purposfully mispelled some words, but the inline checker isn't happening.. i have gone into the options and set the default dictionary to english (EIRE) as we are in ireland here... but i can't get it to actually perform the spell check.
<thesheps> mwas, have you made sure to update your codecs from synaptic?
<bartmon> Hey guys! I have a dualcore CPU and according to System Monitor only 1 core is being used with apps I know are parallelized (mencoder). There used to be a special kernel for SMP, are the kernels now unified?
<thesheps> which media player are you using?
<wtv> mwas: first, you can use ctrl+alt+backspace to kill your session so you don't have to reboot.
<loomsen1> _Boris: sorry buddy, just noticed
<mwas> ﻿thesheps: ﻿yah I install all gstreamer codecs
<thesheps> wtv, hasn't that been disabled in jaunty?
<wtv> mwas: second, which player are you using?
<NET||abuse> And yes, the Autospellcheck button is clicked in on the tool bar
<wtv> thesheps: is it? I'm still on intrepid
<mhall> bartmon: first off start by looking at uname -a to see if it says SMP
<loomsen1> _Boris: i forgot to answer, as i said, those kernels don't necessarily (and its even pretty likely they dont) ship with a reasonable config
<mhall> bartmon: and /proc/cpuinfo to figure out how many cpus are discovered
<PecisDarbs> by the way, how is done file monitoring in Ubuntu? using FAM?
<captainkirk> slipstream: okay, rebooted and everything sems to the same. (not working)
<mwas> ﻿wtv: Gnome Movie Player
<Slipstream> :/
<loomsen1> _Boris: but anyway, they will all be superior to 2.6.28-11
<wtv> mwas: try if a different player like VLC works
<Slipstream> Try mount /dev/sdb
<captainkirk> slipstream: when i click on permissions in file browser for the new drive, it says i dont have permission
<mhall> bartmon: other thing... some multicore apps dont do the multicore method without CLI args
<bartmon> mhall: 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP and /proc/cpuinfo does have 2 processors
<mwas> wtv: I tried with all nothing work
<konza> KennethP, hey are u from kerala
<loomsen1> _Boris: thats y i'd suggest, if you dont care bout btrfs or kms, just compile it using your 2.6.28 config
<konza> captainkirk,  is your problem solved?
<captainkirk> slipstream: mount point /media/sdb does not exis
<bartmon> mhall: Yeah, I must have missed it. I'll just go & RTFM if you don't mind. :)
<Slipstream> captainkirk: the  relatime should be changed to  defaults
<Slipstream> whoa, what?
<captainkirk> konza.. no... sill working on it
<Slipstream> It should be /dev/sdb.
<konza> captainkirk,  what did you add to fstab
<loomsen1> Slipstream: nevermind Slipstream, relatime is default
<captainkirk> konza will open it and paste stand yb
<Slipstream> ...I might have written it wrong, it's meant to be /dev/sdb.
<wtv> mwas: did you try VLC? I'm asking again because VLC uses different set of codecs. in case your codecs are corrupted, you'll know then
<loomsen1> Slipstream: for ext3 fs at leat
<mwas> wtv: I ran Hardware Testing and while it tests for display, my box goes stuck
<wtv> oh
<byuu> installed jaunty, created /media/sda1 with chmod 777, added to /etc/fstab with ntfs-3g user,defaults; but whenever I try and run a linux executable off of it, I get "unable to execute ./program: permission denied". same with sudo ./program. If I put it on an ext3 partition it runs fine, but I need it on NTFS ... any ideas ? :/
<byuu> ls -l says it is 777
<captainkirk> konza: /dev/sdb	/media/sdb	ext3	relatime,errors=remount-ro	0	0
<matholum> loomsen1: btw, what is a crc error... i have gotten that too
<wtv> mwas: which display card do you have?
<_Boris> loomsen1: I'll do that if this kernel works :)
<Slipstream> captainkirk: try sudo fdisk -l
<konza> captainkirk,  do you have a directory named sdb in /media
<trylik> hi is there any nice GUI app for creating pdf from jpegs?
<demon_> _Boris,  this is a good kernel :) not like the one on 8.10 :)
<matholum> loomsen1: actually i get a crc error and the root fs error on this net boot too
<mwas> wtv: How do I get that info
<Jenius> hello everyone. iam new to ubuntu. iam trying to figure out if there is a way to run ubuntu as an application in win vista, i would like to try and get familiar with it before i make a full installation.
<loomsen1> http://www.instant-registry-fixes.org/fixing-crc-error/
<captainkirk> konza: it is sdb1   the disk is sdb the partition is sdb1
<mhall> trylik: probably GUI is a harder way to do that job
<captainkirk> konza, so i should be mounting the partition, not the disk right
<mhall> trylik: quickest way is the convert utility in imagemagick
<tuna-fish> I'm tearing my hair out here. I need to print stuff. the problem is, no matter what I do, everything wants to print in US letter. Which is a problem, 'cos I've never seen such a type of paper. I have set the printer paper type to A4, and when I try to print a test page, printer just says "insert US letter"
<Slipstream> captainkirk: change  the bit to /dev/sdb1
<wtv> mwas: go to terminal and typ sudo lshw
<captainkirk> slipstream: and then reboot?
<wtv> mwas: and press enter
<_Boris> demon_: I just switched from 2.6.28-11 (default 9.04
<Slipstream> captainkirk: try unmount /dev/sdb1
<tuna-fish> how can I see what locale is set?
<Slipstream> in the terminal "unmount /dev/sdb1"
<_Boris> demon_: to 2.6.29-1 to see if it solves my intel-graphic-issues
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Will GNOME 3 have widgets?
<captainkirk> slipstream: command not found
<byuu> got it. didnt realize defaults doesn't have exec. need user,exec for params. thanks anyway :D
<Slipstream> captainkirk: bah, I know it's something like that. :/
<loomsen1> _Boris: intel graphics= well, thats what its all about concerning 2.6.29 :)
<captainkirk> slipstream: can i unmount in psydm
<Peddy> jamieleshaw, there are already widgets compatible with Gnome, but if you're asking if widgets will be integrated, I doubt it.
<Slipstream> Yeah, I think so.
<mwas> wtv: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller by Intel
<bartmon> tuna-fish: Well to double-check, what Media Size do you have in System > Administration > Printing, right click on your printer, select Properties and Printer Options
<loomsen1> _Boris: LOL @ me, ignore
<jamieleshaw> Thanks.
<_Boris> loomsen1  ;)
<tuna-fish> bartmon: A4
<captainkirk> slipstream. oooo pysdm show details from fstab    is that correct?
<wtv> mwas: ok. is compiz active?
<Slipstream> Sounds fine to me.
<notito> morning
<konza> captainkirk,  you mean , the name of the directory in /media is sdb1 rite?
<loomsen1> _Boris: however, if you happen to have a intel video device, be sure to check out the KMS setting (actually it's all set up, you just have to check an option to make it default)
<captainkirk> konza; that is correct
<notito> I upgraded to 9.04 and now mod_rewrite seems to be disabled. how do I enable it again?
<Dday> How you check what version of Ubuntu you are on?
<Slipstream> now terminal "sudo mount /dev/sdb1"
<mwas> wtv: yes
<loomsen1> Dday: lsb_release -a
<captainkirk> slipstream... no errors
<konza> captainkirk,  and your device name is /dev/sdb rite?
<wtv> mwas: then use the command 'metacity --replace' without quotes and run the video
<Slipstream> captainkirk: good, does it work properly?
<wtv> mwas: that is if you're on gnome
<captainkirk> konza: drive is sdb and partition is sdb1
<sean2009> hi, does anyone know why the ubuntu 9.04 login screen for a laptop computer is really dark & how to change the brightness.?
<Dday> I'm on 8.10 is this an old version?
<captainkirk> slipstream: i have unmounted and mounted and file browser shows a lost+found folder
<sean2009> no 6 months old
<Slipstream> sean2009 the new screen is dark.
<wtv> Dday: 9.04 was launched recently
<wtv> Dday: 4 days ago
<Slipstream> captainkirk: that's fine. can you use the hd normally?
<loomsen1> sudo find /proc/ -iname brightness
<Dday> Is it stable wtv?
<sean2009> ok thanksi thought it was just my computer
<konza> captainkirk,  filesystem is ext3 rite?
<captainkirk> slipstream: when i copy a file it says permission denied ..... konza, ext3 is correct
<wtv> Dday: it is, but some people are reporting problems with drivers. not a big issue for most people in my opinion
<konza> /dev/sdb   /media/sdb1    ext3     defaults   0   0
<Slipstream> captainkirk: *sigh* something about the mounting permissions.
<Dday> Do i need to delete everythign to upgrade?
<konza> captainkirk,  /dev/sdb   /media/sdb1    ext3     defaults   0   0
<wtv> Dday: no
<konza> captainkirk,  type this and reboot
<wtv> Dday: you can do it using the update manager
<Dday> I got 293 updates :x
<Slipstream> Shouldn't it be /dev/sdb1?
<Dday> If the drivers don't work, can i downgrade easily?
<Slipstream> Seeing as it has to call the actual partition?
<wrektjet> flash problems keep coming back... firefox thinks i dont have any flash player iostalled when i actually do.
<captainkirk> konza type it in a terminal or edit fstab
<AussieGuy> is there any option for an apt-get dist-upgrade to ubuntu 9?
<wtv> Dday: system>administration>software sources
<KingKimi> how do i play rm files ??? i searched and install all in totem,,,,, also installed mplayer...... vlc didnot play.... how do i play rm files ?
<konza> captainkirk,  delete your old line in fstab and add this to your fstab file... you should have root permission
<sean2009> i upgraded my 8.10 from the check new updates thing
<tuna-fish> bartmon: http://imgur.com/27Qm.png
<Dday> Wow, this is so much more efficient than XP
<wtv> Dday: are you looking for an upgrade?
<Dday> I'm on 8.10 atm, just switched from XP
<Dday> But i might go to 9.04
<ljsoftnet> when i play a music video on vlc, i only hear a ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh sound, please help me
<captainkirk> konza: fstab updated and going for reboot .....
<AussieGuy> how would you go from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Dday> Update manageer Aussie guy
<wrektjet> igve seen lots of people having flash issues in 9.04 but they seem to resolve with installing flsahplugin-nonfree and removing all other players
<loomsen1> aussie
<lorenzo> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sean2009> i think you should upgrade as it looks better and i managed to get ntfs ext hdd working
<loomsen1> type update-manager -d
<WildRaubtier> ;\
<tuna-fish> counl someone please tell me, how do you see what locale and such settings are?
<AussieGuy> italy?
<loomsen1> http://press.redhat.com/2009/03/31/the-future-of-linux-fedora-11-beta-available-today/
<loomsen1> oops again
<loomsen1> fc
<WildRaubtier> guys, my 8.04 installer doesn't recognise my HD at the "prepare partition" dialog. any suggestions?
<tuna-fish> WildRaubtier: try looking how your bios settings are?
<WildRaubtier> yeah
<mwas> wtv: what does that do?
<WildRaubtier> rest of the computer sees it
<WildRaubtier> I can instal XP fine
<WildRaubtier> ubuntu isn't playing along, though
<wtv> mwas: that disables compiz. it happens at times that video doesn't work when compiz is active
<JockyWilson>  whats up with "gksu nautilus" mouse clicks set read/write permissions easily?
<captainkirk> konza: ok, im back
<ljsoftnet> when i play a music video on vlc, i only hear a ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh sound, can i fix this?
<konza> captainkirk,  solved?
<captainkirk> disk properties shows owner root - you are not the owner so you can not change this settings
<indian_munnda> hi all, can anyone tell me how can i secure menu.lst file. I put a password in grub bootloader. But my younger brother started live session and removed that grub password. Is there anyother way to prevent him from logging into the system???????
<captainkirk> konza: permission denied when try to copy something to drive
<ikonia> indian_munnda: bios password
<ikonia> indian_munnda: disable boot from cd
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> indian_munnda: bios-password, user-password at login-screen
<Slipstream> captainkirk: can you try pressing Alt+F4, typing gksudo nautilus and then going into disk properties from there?
<JockyWilson> gksu nautilus easiest way read/write permissions set?
<Dday> Is there anyway i can import all my saved form information, cookies and history from windows firefox to Ubuntu firefox?
<konza> captainkirk,  type cd /media
<Slipstream> captainkirk: then you'll be root and maybe you can change the permissions.
<indian_munnda> ikonia: DERBYSIEGER-icer: he even knows that how to remove that passwd...:P
<notito> okay is it normal for /etc/apache2/httpd.conf to be blank?
<captainkirk> konza... alt+f4 closes window?
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> indian_munnda: maybe speaking to your brother is a better idea then settings passwords
<Slipstream> Wait, Alt+F2.
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> notito: yes
<Slipstream> :/
<Slipstream> captainkirk: sorry, I meant Alt+F2
<wrektjet> why does firefox keep sayiong im missing the flash plugin when synaptec says i have it
<iceroot> wrektjet: restartet firefox?
<wrektjet> did
<notito> LoadModule mod_rewrite /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so <- putting this line in  should re-enable mod_rewrite
<loomsen1> www.opera.com
<captainkirk> konza: ok.  now disk properties allows me to edit permissions
<konza> captainkirk,  yup
<indian_munnda> DERBYSIEGER-icer: i tried many times, but he don't wanna listen to me. He plays games whole day continously. So i have no choice rather than a password
<notito>  DERBYSIEGER-icer: thanx
<mwas> wtv: just curious, diff between compiz and X
<KingKimi> how do i play rm files ??? is there any in synpantic ???
<Milos_SD> hello all. I have a problem with pulseaudio on Intel 848 chipset (ICH5). It plays sound for a few seconds, and then just stops.
<konza> captainkirk,  did you do anyting else than what I said?
<indian_munnda> KingKimi: install realmedia player
<captainkirk> konza, am just reviewing permission options
<iceroot> KingKimi: use vlc with the restricted codecs
<ljsoftnet>  when i play a music video on vlc, i only hear a ssssshhhhhh sound but i can see the video playing, can i fix this?
<captainkirk> konza: i have set others to create and delete files and read and write file access
<Slipstream> captainkirk: didn't I suggest that? :/
<captainkirk> slipstream;... i dont recall... this is mostly like french to me?  :)
<KingKimi> indian_munnda, ok.. thnx
<indian_munnda> ikonia: can i hide menu.lst?
<KingKimi> iceroot, where are those codecs ??
<konza> captainkirk,  what change did you make... please copy and paste it
<ikonia> indian_munnda: not beyond being able to boot it with a livecd and change it
<Slipstream> konza: I think he changed the disk permissions though nautilus
<ikonia> indian_munnda: a bios password is your only real option
<alexb92> hey guys
<quatar-it> hi all. do someone know what IM client is used by who recorded the new-notifier-animation  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf
<iceroot> !restricted | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexb92> ive innstalled 9.04 on a computer except i dunno any of tthe username or password details
<Slipstream> captainkirk: it allowed you to do that? Then unmount and remount and see if it works.
<captainkirk> konza, it was done with disk properties permission gui... i set 'others' to read, write and create files on the disk
<alexb92> is there any back ways into it?
<slytherin> quatar-it: why don't you ask on that blog post?
<Gunther> hy there!
<iceroot> alexb92: getting the username yes, getting the password no
<captainkirk> slipstream: i unmounted, remounted and moving files as we type!!!
<KingKimi> iceroot, thnx
<indian_munnda> ikonia: my brother doen't know much about ubuntu. He don't know how to see hidden fies. OR if i can any packages for hiding like hide folder XP that would be more suitable thing
<konza> captainkirk,  np     just read your fstab now
<captainkirk> kk
<Slipstream> captainkirk: congratulations! good work!
<bn43> hi - has anyone installed the futura fonts and from where?
<ikonia> indian_munnda: if he knows how to boot a CD - mount the file system and change the menu.lst file, he'll know how to see hidden files
<quatar-it> slytherin: it is an sxw file, i don't know what html file is a parent for it.
<Gunther> I was wondering if it is useful to migrate to ext4?
<captainkirk> slipstream: /dev/sdb   /media/sdb1    ext3     defaults   0   0
<alexb92> damn well i was upgrading to 9.04 and there was a blackout
<iceroot> Gunther: no, never touch a running system
<ikonia> indian_munnda: you said he's modified the menu.lst file in the past - so he knows it's there - even if you hide it, he knows it's there
<alexb92> and it was going through the installation progress
<Slipstream> Gunther: Ext4 is faster, but some people have reported data loss
<indian_munnda> ikonia: is there any package available in archives to hide files?
<alexb92> so i ran it in recovery mode and fixed all the broken packages
<captainkirk> slpistream: as suggested by konza
<ikonia> indian_munnda: it won't stop your brother
<alexb92> and now it is at the login screen and asks for username and password
<slytherin> quatar-it: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253
<ikonia> indian_munnda: he knows the file is there, so hiding it won't change it
<iceroot> alexb92: reinstall
<Slipstream> Mine was very similar...so yeah. :P
<alexb92> and i typed in the stuff i had before and it says that it is incorrect
<indian_munnda> ikonia: can i change the location of that file, i mean menu.lst
<iceroot> indian_munnda: lock the door to the pc-room :)
<ikonia> indian_munnda: not really
<sattam> hi , i want to ask about hardy , whats the Gnome and kernel version ?
<indian_munnda> iceroot: :P
<ljsoftnet>  when i play a music video on vlc, i only hear a ssssshhhhhh sound but i can see the video playing, can i fix this?
<alexb92> damn
<alexb92> how do i reinstall without the cd/
<iceroot> sattam: 2.6.24.x is the kernel-version
<quatar-it> slytherin: it's flooded a lot... so if i get an answer here (probably someone knows) i'd like better... but if not i'll try.
<captainkirk> konza and slipstream  thanks for your help.. i am now moving files onto the new drive
<Gunther> iceroot, Slipstream , thanks guys but have you tried it?
<Slipstream> ljsoftnet: are you using Jaunty? Can you get any sound at all?
<alexb92> is there a way to go back into 8.10 again?
<Slipstream> Gunther: Yeah, I have. It was fine for me.
<iceroot> Gunther: no
<iceroot> Gunther: i am on hardy
<ljsoftnet> Slipstream i'm using intrepid 8.10, there's a sound but ssshhh only
<slytherin> alexb92: yes, reinstall
<sattam> iceroot: and the gnome  ?
<iceroot> sattam: 2.22.3
<Slipstream> ljsoftnet, I'm not really experienced with this so I can't be much help, but do you generally get sound?
<sattam> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> sattam: np
<alexb92> slytherin: yes but without the cd? is there a way?
<indian_munnda> ikonia: just tell me that, if i put a . in front of the name of menu.lst will it be hidden and will it work fine or will give any error when i boot up again?
<delgurth> Anyone else having slow startups on Jaunty when you don't have a network cable connected?
<ZeroCool_> my WIRELESS is capping out at 1 Mb/s... HOW would I go about increasing the rate???
<slytherin> alexb92: I don't know
<alexb92> ohk
<alexb92> also wonderingo
<ljsoftnet> Slipstream i can get the full sound, if i switch from the onboard sound card using "PulseAudio Device Chooser"
<alexb92> ne computer had 8.100 on it with alot of packages installed
<erUSUL> ZeroCool_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<alexb92> if i use the 9.04 cd, will i lose everything again?
<slytherin> indian_munnda: it will be hidden but it will not work
<Slipstream> ljsoftnet so it's fixed? :)
<indian_munnda> slytherin: :(
<slytherin> indian_munnda: unless you modify grub to read from .menu.lst
<filthpig> Hallo! I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 final and have been using it since ~ alpha 5. However, after the latest updates, recording audio in Skype is broken. The sound is stuttering and impossible to understand. It worked fine all the way since alpha 5, and I used it last week and everything was fine. I've uninstalled PA since that caused a serious output sound-lag on up to 3 secs, so I'm using pure ALSA. No other modifications to the soundsystem has be
<indian_munnda> slytherin: how to do that
<iceroot> alexb92: if you boot from cd and install, yes, if you login into the system and make an update, no
<iceroot> alexb92: you can boot with a live-cd and make a backup and then reinstall
<indus> filthpig: what is the sound output in skype audio devices?
<slytherin> indian_munnda: you will have to look into source
<indus> filthpig: sorry input
<ljsoftnet> Slipstream i just wanted to switch from the pci sound card and the onboard sound card, the pci card is having a problem though
<indian_munnda> slytherin: you mean i'll need to recompile source???
<DASPRiD> Hi there, I have a fileserver running with encrypted disks, and when watching top, I always have about 90-98% WA (waiting for I/O), does anyone know the casue for that? The entire CPU-line is: Cpu(s):  1.0%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 96.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st
<iceroot> indian_munnda: but grub on an usb-drive and remove the drive if you are not on the pc
<iceroot> indian_munnda: put
<Slipstream> Sorry ljsoftnet, I'm not really knowledgeable about sound stuff. :(  You should probably google the problem.
<filthpig> indus, it's set to "default device" (everything is). Playing sounds works fine and I can hear the voice of the skype testing service loud and clear, but my own comes back all jittery and broken
<ljsoftnet> Slipstream i already did, i'll just wait
<Dday> Is there anyway i can import all my saved form information, cookies and history from windows firefox to Ubuntu firefox?
<indian_munnda> iceroot: you mean booting OS from a cd?
<astroboy123> does anyone who in the command line how to display your arctechture?
<indus> filthpig: try with plughw 0,1,2 etc
<iceroot> indian_munnda: booting from usb-drive where grub is. the system is installed on hdd
<iceroot> astroboy123: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<indian_munnda> iceroot: can i use cd instead of usb? actually i dont have usb.
<iceroot> astroboy123: look for x86 or x86_64
<iceroot> indian_munnda: hm, dont think so
<iceroot> astroboy123: or do you mean the architektur of the installed system not your hardware?
<indian_munnda> iceroot: anyways what is the procedure to do that?
<indus> uname -a
<astroboy123> no ice display the archtechture that's the type of ubuntu you've installed
<indus> astroboy123: uname -a
<iceroot> astroboy123: uname -a
<yinlong> why can't i use eva in ubuntu?
<ubuntistas> i get this error from rhythmbox A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<iceroot> !grub | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KingKimi> how do i install realplayer.bin file ????? double clicking on it did not work :(
<astroboy123> Iceroot thanks alot man!
<iceroot> indian_munnda: look there to install grub on another location
<indus> KingKimi: sh filename
<KingKimi> realplayer11GOLD.bin  <-- how to install this ?
<iceroot> KingKimi: as i said you dont need realplayer, just the correct codec
<ZeroCool__> (sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M) is NOT working to increase my wireless rate, which seems to be intermittent and stuck at 1 Mb/s
<ZeroCool__> Any ideas??
<Slart> KingKimi: what does the install instructions say?
<konza> My grub 2 is not working ... please help
<iceroot> KingKimi: chmod +x your-file.bin && ./yourbin-file.bin
<bazhang> KingKimi, what version of ubuntu
<iceroot> !grub | konza
<ubottu> konza: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntistas> A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<ubuntistas> ?
<indus> KingKimi: if your file is on desktop do cd Desktop then chmod a+x 'filename'
<indus> then ./realplayer.bin
<KingKimi> realplayer11GOLD.bin how to install this ????
<bazhang> KingKimi, what version of ubuntu
<konza> iceroot,  its written chainload into grub 2
<iceroot> KingKimi: stop repeating please, we have posted you a solution
<bazhang> KingKimi, get it from medibuntu
<abrandt> If i just installed a program and it find it under locate, How do I update the locate database?
<bazhang> !medibuntu > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<slytherin> ZeroCool__: is your router transmitting at any rate greater than that?
<KingKimi> iceroot, sorry.. i am on a 64Kbps net and i cannot see replies immediately :(
<lianimator1> how do I "manually reload" a module?
<iceroot> KingKimi: ok
<lianimator1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<ubuntistas> A text/html decoder plugin is required to play this stream, but not installed.
<delgurth> hmms.. ok, seems my problem is not jaunty related but related to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932246 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbase/+bug/114610
<KingKimi> bazhang, thnx for the ubottu
<Slart> lianimator1: modprobe -r modulename to unload it.. then modprobe modulename to load it again
<delgurth> anyone know a solution? ;)
<slytherin> lianimator1: I answered that question an hour ago. modprobe -r module, modprobe module
<Coudy> hi, I have Ati mobility X1300 and Ubuntu 9.04. I'm running on open-source drivers, but they are very slow in 2D, , when I scroll text, I take long, can you help me ?
<abrandt> ??
<bazhang> KingKimi, there is a .deb file on medibuntu you can double click to install
<Knirgh> delgurth: what was you question?
<abrandt> I just installed vnc server
<KingKimi> bazhang, ok
<KingKimi> bazhang, thnx
<slytherin> Coudy: you might need to install binary only drivers, check what drivers manager says (system -> administration)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<abrandt> anyone know
<ActionParsnip> abrandt: sup?
<delgurth> knirgh: I'm having very slow startups when I've no network cable attached to my laptop
<Knirgh> !anyone > abrandt
<ubottu> abrandt, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> abrandt: i just moseyd in
<Coudy> slytherin, I have R515, which isn't supported in Ubuntu  9.04 with catalyst 9.4
<abrandt> I just installed vnc server, I cant find it under locate, Is there a way to update the locate database?
<thadoood> ok i think i fixed the Ubuntu Studio install issue
<delgurth> Knirgh: I thought since I upgraded to jaunty, but it is since I created a bridge for Virtualbox
<KingKimi> bazhang, but this page has no real player :( http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/index.html
<abrandt> I know how in bsd but ubuntu I am new too
<Firefishe> abrandt:  sudo updatedb
<Slart> abrandt: if you don't get an answer.. don't just type "anyone?".. we don't want to scroll up to find your question.. just repeat the whole thing.. but wait at least 15-20 minutes before repeating
<slytherin> Coudy: did you check the status in drivers manager
<abrandt> ahh ok cool thanks a bunch
<thadoood> i had to find the right Boot Parameters to use so that it would go through the install process
<abstortedminds> When it asks me:  Device for bootloader installation what is (hd0) for?  I want to install it on my /dev/sda5  which is my /boot partition
<Firefishe> abrandt:  Just be prepared to wait a bit ;)
<filthpig> indus: nothing seemed to help. Some few gave me a message saying unable to capture audio. But I didn't get any sound from the testing service either. Oh, and there are a lot of bugs with jaunty/skype I see now. All audio-releated. Sometimes it seems the output sounds meet a bottleneck, cause no sounds are played, and I then have to kill skype from system monitor...
<Knirgh> abrandt: try vnc4server
<ActionParsnip> abrandt: i'll get you the command, why do you want to locate it?
<slytherin> abstortedminds: why do you want to install on /boot partition?
<bazhang> http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/realplayer.html  KingKimi ??
<abstortedminds> bootloader
<indus> KingKimi:
<KingKimi> bazhang, i am sorry.. but that page has no real player there :(
<KingKimi> bazhang, oops ! sorry
<abstortedminds> because I want to have multiple linxu installs
<Coudy> slytherin, yes, it is clean,
<abstortedminds> and want them to sahre the same /boot
<hp2210b> can somebody help with dmraid here?
<slytherin> Coudy: then no idea what is the reason.
<Firefishe> How do temporarily enable the root password, and then reverse the process?
<KingKimi> bazhang, sorry.. as my net is slow.. i see replies after 10 hours :(
<Firefishe> How do I
<indus> KingKimi: cd into directory where the file is and ./realplayergold11.bin
<ActionParsnip> abrandt: sudo updatedb
<KingKimi> indus, i am doing it
<slytherin> abstortedminds: in any case boot loader needs to go to boot sector of driver, so hd0 is correct
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: make sure you chmod +x the filename first. remember Linux is CasE SEnsITivE
<Coudy> slytherin, chipset R515 aren'ŧ supported in catalyst 9.4 and catalyst 9.3 isn't compatible with Xserver 1.6, which is in Ubuntu 9.04
<slytherin> abstortedminds: and I am not sure multiple installations can use same /boot.
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, oK iUndERsTanD
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: CoOl
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, :-)
 * ActionParsnip needs a new keyboard
<slytherin> Coudy: oh. Did you try filing a bug or searching for one existing?
<Coudy> slytherin, so I can't use ATI propietary drivers, I can use only opensource drivers, but I have prolem with 2D
<slytherin> Coudy: is the problem anyway related to refresh rate or resolution?
<KingKimi> bazhang, thanks for that medibuntu site .!   am going thro it
<indus> i think medibuntu has realplayer also no?
<Coudy> slytherin, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_94&num=1
<Firefishe> medibuntu has everything multimedia
<Dday> Isn't realplayer junk?
<indus> Dday: YEAH
<ActionParsnip> indus: it does indeed
<Slart> Dday: it isn't that bad on linux
<hif1> where you need realplayer anyway
<ActionParsnip> Dday: its not bad, some folks like it
<KingKimi> Dday, :P yes.. i like only vlc :D
<indus> I havent seen a real media file in 2 years
<indus> Tried installing real on dapper 64 bit was a pain
<konza> My grub 2 is not working ... please help
<indus> konza: what means not working?
<wrektjet> does anyone here use emerald theme manager for compiz
<Slart> for some reason padevchooser doesn't work for me in jaunty.. I read a post somewhere about it being deprecated.. is there something else I can run to get a tray icon for quickly getting to a pulseaudio volume control?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: i used to, then i got a grip
<indus> pavcontrol?
<ActionParsnip> !info pavcontrol
<slytherin> Slart: tried installing gnome-volume-control-pulse?
<ubottu> Package pavcontrol does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: wassup?
<wrektjet> well im trying to change up the themes and not succeeding
<Dday> So guys
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: have you run: emerald --replace ?
<indus> bye laters i hope kingkimi is watching a 'real' movie by now
<konza> indus grub is not working
<Dday> Is there anyway to transfer all my firefox password, bookmarks saved form info etc to firefox on ubuntu?
<ZeroCool__> My WIRELESS connects but is slow, 1Mb/s any ideas on increasing the rate besides (sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M)? it does NOT work
<ZeroCool__> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dday: sure, backup ~/,mozilla
<ActionParsnip> Dday: oops   ~/.mozilla
<KingKimi> indus, ;-) .. bye
<Dday> I need to get it from windows though action
<ActionParsnip> Dday: make sure you clear the cache first, no point backing that up
<Slart> slytherin: ah.. never seen that one before.. thanks
<indus> KingKimi: Goodluck Kimi . kimi rules
<Dday> So how you backup mozilla in windows?
<indus> KingKimi: not this year though :(
<ActionParsnip> Dday: %profile%\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles
<KingKimi> indus, my pm
<alarm> hello, i just upgraded to 9.04 , the problem i have is with the nvidia drivers that need to be reinstalled. at the moment i can use only console, and the nvidia  installation package is on my windows partition, how can i mount it through console and get this file ?
<Dday> So i just put on a USB?
<Dday> Then what i do with it?
<ActionParsnip> Dday: you should see the usual randomly named folder which you can backup easily
<ActionParsnip> Dday: cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<ActionParsnip> Dday: you will see another randomly named folder, delete that and copy in the one from the windows system
<Dday> okay
<ActionParsnip> Dday: also, burn the folder to CD and archive it if the data is important
<Dday> i'll give it a shot
<ActionParsnip> Dday: this is called a "backup" ;)
<Slart> slytherin: hmm.. it doesn't allow me to move audio from one soundcard to another..thanks anyway
<sean2009> hello, does any one know how to use 7zip at the terminal? i want to do various things 1- extract all files to 1 directory 2- extract all files to a separate directory
<wrektjet> bah. i just killed my window controls
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: 7z x <file>
<tsLight> I use latest ATi propietary driver (ATi Radeon HD 4350) and my monitor wont turn off when it should (I set it up in "power management"), only the screen is painted black but the monitor is on. It didnt happen with the default driver that came with Ubuntu. Any idea?
<div0> hello! how to fixed screen resolution? Settings -> Display max 1360x768, but i want 1280x1024
<chinosuke> I'm  using wireshark on ubuntu 9.04, I cannot run program in promicious mode. I can do this in 8.04.
<mishaFar> sean2009 or MC
<chinosuke> wlan card = atheross
<sean2009> ok thanks in windows i could right click and select 7zip, you cant with ubuntu though
<thadoood> Chinosuke: use backtrack www.remote-exploit.org
<faileas> lol
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: you dont need to
<Dday> action parsnip
<Dday> How i get to application data?
<faileas> 7zip is one of the few things i miss from windows
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: once you install 7zip stuffs, file roller can handle them
<mongrethod> Does anyone know of a nice proxy for ubuntu that has a gui?
<sean2009> the inbuilt unzipper doesnt handle files with a #in them
<ActionParsnip> Dday: c:\documents and settings\your name
<ActionParsnip> Dday: do you not dig around in windows much?
<sean2009> what is the file roller.?
<delgurth> sean2009: did you try 7zr --help?
<Dday> Okay
<Dday> Kind of
<notito> guys how do I enable mod_rewrite on aache that installs with ubuntu?
<sean2009> yes but unless it says examples i dont know
<sean2009> how to work it
<ActionParsnip> sean2009: it handles any compressed archive if you give it the right knowledge, just like any media player can play any file with correct codecs
<jane_> sean2009, you can right click then select  others
<sean2009> ok thanks i will try that
<Dday> okay figurd it out action
<Dday> i did somethign stupid
<Dday> i went to wrong login
<jimmyyeah> hi - how can you add a group of users in smb.conf - I tried "valid users = @group" as suggested elsewhere but it doesn't seem to work for me
<Dday> I have copied the contents of that folder
<delgurth> sean2009: also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/File%20Roller
<Dday> What do i do now?
<a931bw> hi all
<a931bw> Why i cna't install driver in ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: for what hardware?
<a931bw> Ati radeon x1650xt graphix
<a931bw> and Hey btw :D
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jimmyyeah> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<div0> hello! how to fixed screen resolution? Settings -> Display max 1360x768, but i want 1280x1024
<sean2009> ok thanks i tried the open with other, selected 7zip and nothing
<Dday> ActionParsnip, once i have the copy of the firefox data
<Dday> What do i do with it?
<notito> !mod_rewrite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_rewrite
<ActionParsnip> Dday: copy it to your linux system where i said earlier
<Luit> hi
<Dday> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox<I type that into terminal and paste there?
<crazyl1nk> Im having a problem with my flash on ubuntu 6.06, it doesnt let me update flashplugin-nonfree from the synaptic mang says it couldnt be found so doesnt update it. what could be the problem?
<garyvdm> Hi - When you change settings with "Mouse Preferences" - what file does it edit? I thought that it would edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - but that is not the case.
<Luit> I'm sorry to ask this here, but I have trouble finding a solution via the forums
<moles> hi... i have a really strange problem with power management preferences in jaunty.... the windows comes up but its blank grey. No options at all just a grey window.... can anyone help?
<Luit> I somehow can't use the restricted drivers from ATi on my laptop
<Luit> (ATI Technologies Inc RS482)
<sean2009> delgurth,  thanks for the help
<a931bw> not helps
<icedwater> Hi, how do I upgrade via the command line from hardy to jaunty?
<wrektjet> im using the emrald theme manager for compiz but the only thing that chanegs is the windowframes
<a931bw> 8.04 is latest with instructions
<icedwater> I'd have to edit the apt/sources.list, right?
<a931bw> jaunty shizz
<garyvdm> icedwater: I think you have to first upgrade to intrepid first
<JMFTheVCI> icedwater: don't you want to use : update-manager -d
<icedwater> a931bw: Well, why not figure out how to do it in Jaunty, then post instructions online?
<icedwater> JMFTheVCI: Ah, I'm glad I asked. I used sources.list the last time :)
<crazyl1nk> Im having a problem with my flash on ubuntu 6.06, it doesnt let me update flashplugin-nonfree from the synaptic mang says it couldnt be found so doesnt update it. what could be the problem?
<Dday> ActionParsnip cd ~/.mozilla/firefox<I type that into terminal and paste there?
<JMFTheVCI> icedwater: not sure it will jump a level though...
<icedwater> And yes, garyvdm, I'd also agree with upgrading to intrepid first. Thanks for pointing it out :)
<moles> has anyone had the same problem with power management preferences not loading in jaunty? I've searched everywhere. I just want to disable the computer going to sleep whilst im watching movies
<crazyl1nk> are you telling me to do that?
<ActionParsnip> Dday: thats where it needs to be, if you run that command then   ls   you will see an equally randomly named folder
<a931bw> i can't get how to install ati driver in 9.04
<a931bw> is theres way to get from repo?
<ActionParsnip> Dday: this is the *currect* profile for that user on that system
<a931bw> But new totem is cool
<Dday> I don't quite understand
<icedwater> JMFTheVCI: By the way, I'm doing this only via command line, because I'm SSHing in. Is there a way to use update-manager on the command line?
<crazyl1nk> Im having a problem with my flash on ubuntu 6.06, it doesnt let me update flashplugin-nonfree from the synaptic mang says it couldnt be found so doesnt update it. what could be the problem?
<a931bw> update to 8.10 O_o
<ActionParsnip> Dday: http://pastebin.com/m4019c9fa
<a931bw> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<a931bw> !eol crazyl1nk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol crazyl1nk
<ActionParsnip> Dday: see how my folder contains the folder 7jc6ywp1.default
<a931bw> !crazyl1nk eol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crazyl1nk eol
<a931bw> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<a931bw> ...
<Myrtti> a931bw: Dapper isn't EOL quite yet
<ActionParsnip> Dday: that is the CURRENT standing profile on that system. It hold all the passwords and other stuff that makes up firefox settings
<a931bw> Rly?
<a931bw> How?
<crazyl1nk> so im screwed?
<delgurth> see the link
<Dday> Yep
<a931bw> Just update to 8.10
<a931bw> Becausde in some time u even can't update
<Myrtti> a931bw: it's supported three years from the release on desktop, five on server
<delgurth> june 2009 is EOL ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dday: you need to copy the one you have on whatever you have to that location, delete or move the old one OUT and put the transferred on IN
<Dday> okay
<delgurth> assuming flash is desktop usage only
<icedwater> Hmm ... dapper is 6.06 isn't it?
<crazyl1nk> every time i do i get an error of some sort where it makes ubuntu un useable.
<Myrtti> icedwater: yes
<Dday> How do i delete the old one in terminal?
<a931bw> 9.04 is cooleh
<a931bw> :D
<ActionParsnip> Dday: rm -rf ./<whatever its called>
<moles> i have a really strange problem with power management preferences in jaunty.... the windows comes up but its blank grey. No options at all just a grey window.... can anyone help?
<JMFTheVCI> icedwater: not really that certain about command line for update-manager. The "man" entry does not list a terminal-only flag.
<icedwater> Yeah but we don't even need the coolest stuff most of the time.
<a931bw> Because totem is automaticly Searches Youtube :D
<Hymnosis> could someone please help to sync music on my ipod touch on jaunty?
<joaopinto> icedwater, JMFTheVCI ys there is a command line alternative: do-release-upgrade
<scatterp> morning all...
<JMFTheVCI> joaopinto: learn something new every day....
<scatterp> joaopinto, i fixed my problems last night if you would like to know how let me know..
<joaopinto> scatterp, what problem was it ? I see to many problems, sory :P
<jimmyyeah> does anyone know of any current issues with giving samba shares to groups?
<ActionParsnip> jimmyyeah: can you embelish any?
<Freeyorp> My X isn't starting properly since I upgraded to 9.04, is there a way I can restore failsafes?
<konasaaaaaaaaaaa> crazylink
<wrektjet> i was messing around with emerald and i lost the min/max/close buttons for windows. could someone help me get them back?
<marcon00> hello there :) im trying to patch one of the drivers .. but i got a error, saying it cant find the file :)
<jimmyyeah> sorry, when I use "valid users = james" I can connect, but "valid users = @james" doesn't connect
<ActionParsnip> Freeyorp: boot to recovery root console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; shutdown -r now
<Hymnosis> could someone please help me to sync music to my ipod touch on jaunty?
<m0u5e> is there a way to append the application name to all application titles? this way I can use type scale more effectively?
<scatterp> joaopinto, seting up vbox it turned out i had to insmod the driver to get it runing
<m0u5e> *scale window title filter
<ActionParsnip> jimmyyeah: i've never used '@'  whats it for?
<joaopinto> scatterp, ah, that one, great :)
<jimmyyeah> apparently it allows an entire group to connect to the share
<Dday> Okay Action i entered this dilan@ubuntu:~/.mozilla/firefox$ rm -rf ./pijresu.default
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~/.mozilla/firefox$
<scatterp> yeah i have it fully seamless now... :)
<Dday> Did it work?
<ActionParsnip> Dday: in linux, no news is good news
<Dday> Okay
<ActionParsnip> Dday: so, yes
<Dday> So how i replace?
<marcon00> im gettin this , for anyone concerned : rtl8187_linux_26.1010.0622.2006$ patch -Np1 -i rtl8187_hw_signal_backport_2.6.28.patch
<marcon00> can't find file to patch at input line 24
<icedwater> All right, I'm working on an upgrade to Intrepid now.
<ActionParsnip> Dday: copy the folder over
<icedwater> joaopinto: Thanks for pointing out do-release-upgrade
<joaopinto> np
<Dday> How do i get to my firefox folder in Ubuntu?
<JMFTheVCI> Dday: Are you talking about your "profile" folder?
<ActionParsnip> Dday: you need to copy the folder you backed up to that folder that your terminal is currently pointing
<a931bw> Dday
<Dday> Yeah
<a931bw>  dday/.firefox
<ActionParsnip> Dday: i have no idea where you have backed it up to or what mount point or anything, so i cant give you the exact command
<ActionParsnip> Dday: you can do it in nautilus if you wish
<Dday> nautilus?
<marcon00> does anyone copy or this channel is +m
<ActionParsnip> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1113 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<JMFTheVCI> Places> Home Folder > <ctrl-h> to show hidden (. file) files/folders
<thadoood> i need big big help
<thadoood> i just installed ubuntu studio
<thadoood> and i just booted into it
<thadoood> and the screen is all screwed up with lines and crap
<ActionParsnip> thadoood: ease up on the enter key bro,use the whole line
<thadoood> sorry
<marcon00> :)
<ActionParsnip> thadoood: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cd once it was burned?
<thadoood> can any one help me with this ?
<thadoood> yes
<ActionParsnip> thadoood: ok thats a good start
<ActionParsnip> thadoood: ok reboot, press esc when grub loads up and select recovery mode, then select fix graphics (or it might be called fix x server) something like that
<ikonia> thadoood: what video card do you have ?
<ActionParsnip> thadoood: you will get failsafe settings
<Dday> a931bw i did /.firefox and got dilan@ubuntu:~$ /.firefox
<Dday> bash: /.firefox: No such file or directory
<thadoood> before i went ahead with the install i was having problems with getting a black screen after the kernel would load 100% for the install process , so i used a few boot params like "VGA=771 and boot_debug2|3"
<Freeyorp> Okay, using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to restore failsafes doesn't seem to have fixed it; my screen is getting a number of black and white lines over the screen plus a few purple/green copies of the logo on the screen.
<ikonia> Dday: ./firefox
<fep> lien.no
<thadoood> i beleave it has an ATI Radeon mobile
<acerbus> In 9.04, is there a way to modify the notification when receiving messags in Pidgin? I want the notification to appear, but not the message itself in the notification.
<stratovarius> hi all guys
<thadoood> its a toshiba laptop
<etzerd> hello all
<ikonia> thadoood: that's a pain,
<Dday> Ikonia isn't that what i did?
<ikonia> Dday: no, you did /.firefox
<amartin83> I have connected two routers, 1st from my ISP to the 2nd, but the result is that internet works badly, even google load hardly and pings are missing. Anybody any ideas?
<stratovarius> im trying to use openvpn but when I install it e try to start demon it says me: /etc/init.d/openvpn start
<stratovarius>  * Starting virtual private network daemon(s)...                                 *   Autostarting VPN 'openvpn'                                          [fail]
<stratovarius>   ... who may help me please?
<ikonia> stratovarius: look in the log (syslog) as to why it failed
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | stratovarius
<ubottu> stratovarius: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ikonia> stratovarius: run the startup script manually to see why it fails
<stratovarius> ikonia, where the log is?
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$ ./firefox
<Dday> bash: ./firefox: No such file or directory
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$
<Hymnosis> could someone please help me to sync music to my ipod touch on jaunty?
<ikonia> Dday: what directory are you in ?
<ikonia> thefeds
<marcon00> ok so i will say say where i got my problem .. i cant patch one othe drivers.. it says there is something missing .. but i tried different older patch, it wroked flalessly on kernel 2.6.27
<Dday> Idk ikonia
<ikonia> Dday: pwd
<Dday> type pwd?
<ikonia> Dday: please
<gorgut> Has anyone experienced mono hogging the CPU?
<Dday> /home/dilan
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$
<ikonia> Dday: ok, you need to be in /usr/bin
<marcon00> !hi ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi ubottu
<Dday> How i change?
<ikonia> Dday: cd /usr/bin
<x_> hello
<john_> pwd = parent working directory
<marcon00> !
<aman007> hi all can anyone help me with half life in Ubuntu. I have installed it using wine. And i can play on
<x_> everyone is here?
<Dday> Okay i did /home/dilan
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$
<Dday>  
<joaopinto> !wine | aman007
<ubottu> aman007: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dday> And firefox opened
<ikonia> marcon00: what are you trying to do ?
<FloodBot2> Dday: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Dday: perect
<Hymnosis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<zev_> hi
<moles> .
<joaopinto> Dday, what exactly are you trying to achieve with all those step by step ?
<Gabrys1> I've managed to finally run compiz on intel card on jaunty
<Freeyorp> I'm not sure how to change the video driver being used, is there an easy way to change it to vesa (or some failsafe driver)?
<zev_> I was thinking, is there any gnome applt you can embed into panel to chat via IRC?
<Dday> I want to transfer my windows firefox profile into my linux one
<marcon00> !mac8011
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac8011
<Gabrys1> after following this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html (actually a comment concerning amd64)
<aman007> hi all can anyone help me with half life in Ubuntu. I have installed it using wine. And i can play. But when i goto join an online server, it joins and then comes the MOTD and then i can't click on OK button?
<ikonia> Gabrys1: why are you telling us this, it's a known bug - it's being worked on
<Gabrys1> I had to run compiz this way: SKIP_CHECKS="yes" compiz
<ikonia> aman007: wine support is in #wine-hq
<yeshuah> Hey guys - any nifty way to insert eg. #SVN $Id$ into all *.py files in one dir automatically?
<marcon00> patching drivers anyone ?? i got somekind of erro
<joaopinto> Dday, I am not sure you can just move them between the two OSEs, if you can, then you just need to use the file manager, and copy them
<Gabrys1> ikonia: I'm telling you I've managed to work around this, as it was not mentioned anywhere from start to the entd
<aman007> ikonia: no one there in that channel
<joaopinto> Dday, you need to use "CTRL-H", to show hidden folders, and then just copy from the windows path to the ubuntu path, which is .mozilla on your home dir
<alarm> hello, i just updated my ubuntu system to 9.04 which means also that i need to reinstall my nvidia drivers
<Freeyorp> How do you change the display driver being used using the command line in 9.04?
<Dday> Okay, how i get into file manager?
<alarm> trying to reinstall them (with the nvidia binary) i get this error : ERROR: If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure
<alarm> you either have configured kernel sources matching your kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed on your system.
<alarm> my new kernel is: 2.6.28-11-generic
 * marcon00 feels ignored
<Guest37414> xD
<acerbus> In 9.04, is there a way to modify the notification when receiving messags in Pidgin? I want the notification to appear, but not the message itself in the notification.
<Guest37414> hello
<joaopinto> Dday, use the Places menu ?
<Guest37414> i need help
<joaopinto> Dday, you really should get familiar with Ubuntu before deciding to move your mozilla profile...
<Dday> Hmm okay
<wrektjet> i am running emerald --replace... does this end or must i leave the terminal open forever?
<DASPRiD> Hi there, I have a fileserver running with encrypted disks, and when watching top, I always have about 90-98% WA (waiting for I/O), does anyone know the casue for that? The entire CPU-line is: Cpu(s):  1.0%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 96.7%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: use alt+f2 to run it, otherwise yes you will need the terminal open forever
 * marcon00 pokes everyone in the eye 
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: the terminal spawned the process, if that dies, its processes that it spawned die too
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: if you want it loading at startup check this
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<dhanar_10> i switched to jaunty yesterday and i am having problem with pulseaudio. has anyone found a workaround to this?
<joaopinto> DASPRiD, in general it means your disk I/O does not cope with the process requests, which is normal if you have an high server load
<marcon00> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<mnk_> hi i have upgraded to jaunty and compiz doesn't work when i log in. however if i run compiz-manager it works. how can i make it work automatically when i log in please?
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, well actually the load average itself is: 0.01, 0.01, 0.11
<wrektjet> rite so alt fthnx ActionParsnip. alt f32 it is
<joaopinto> dhanar_10, you will need to define "this", it's not a general problem ;)
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: alt+f2
<wrektjet> yea thnx
<DASPRiD> tho right nots its doing fine, 100% idle
<joaopinto> DASPRiD, load average is cpu related, is has nothing to do with disk I/O
<wrektjet> yea not alt f32 lol typo
<mnk_> can anyone help?
<mnk_> hi i have upgraded to jaunty and compiz doesn't work when i log in. however if i run compiz-manager it works. how can i make it work automatically when i log in please?
<Freeyorp> How do you change the display driver being used using the command line in 9.04?
<mnk_> any help will be appreciated
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, tho there shouldnt be any io-traffic (its a local fileserver)
<joaopinto> DASPRiD, anyway, do you have a real performance problem, or just tryind to understand the stats meaning :) ?
<dhanar_10> joaopinto, the problem is sometimes when i start playing music using rhythmbox, it won't start and just crash....
<acerbus> So...there's no way to customize the osd-notifications?
<joaopinto> DASPRiD, hum ? I am refering to disk I/O..
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, performance problem
<mnk_> anyone? :)
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, me as well
<dhanar_10> joaopinto, it also happens with mplayer....
<laylwintthu>  /server irc.myanmaronline.net.mm:6667
<mnk_> compiz-manager works but when i log in it doesn't work automatically. i have to run that command to make it work. how can i make it start automatically pls?
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, i know what the WA means, but I simply don't get, which processes are waiting for data
<marcon_> i got dc
<redpearl> how to resize my partition, make it smaller, shrink it
<dhanar_10> joaopinto, so i wonder... which one is better... trying pulse 0.9.15 ppa or remove it altogether?
<koshar1> redpear with gparted
<mnk_> please help :)
<mnk_> anyone...
<mnk_> :)
<koshar1> redpear dont forget to back up first however
<Freeyorp> How do you change the display driver being used using the command line in 9.04?
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, anyway, after a reboot the load is down to 0.00 and idle up to 100%, thats fine for now i think
<koshar1> Freeyorp that would depend on your gpu
<magentar> Freeyorp, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Freeyorp> I can't see any entries for the driver in there anymore
<magentar> in xorg.conf?
<koshar1> Freeyorp welcome to config free x
<Aperculum> is there some rss reader that is compatible with jaunty's messages menu?
<magentar> do Xorg -configure
<wrektjet> is there a way to make each desktop have a diff background
<ActionParsnip> alarm: if you run   dkms status
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you may see it is not compiled
 * marcon_ is wondering why is he getting can't find file to patch at input line 24 er error while pwatching
<brandan> I can't get my Atheros wireless on my laptop to connect but for a min and its gone, can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you should see: nvidia, 180.44, 2.6.28-11-generic, x86_64: installed
<mnk_> hello?
<mnk_> no-one knows about compiz here?
<acerbus> Can nobody help me? :-/
<mnk_> how to get it to start automatically?
<ActionParsnip> mnk_: ask in #compiz
<Freeyorp> magentar: Xorg -configure  results in a segfault
<mnk_> i did ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mnk_: create a small script and add it to
<mnk_> they r sleeping there too ActionParsnip
<mnk_> :)
<ActionParsnip> !startup > mnk_
<ubottu> mnk_, please see my private message
<brandan> what is a good wifi program for ubuntu ? to help setup and configure networks etc
<alarm> ActionParsnip, no resutls on dkms status
<magentar> Freeyorp, backup your old xorg.conf and remove it if possible
<magentar> then do it again
<ActionParsnip> alarm: exactly!! thats what i'm telling you
<ActionParsnip> alarm: your install hasnt compiled the nvidia kernel driver which is what dkms would do
<alarm> how could i install the kernel sources ? i could try that first
<Freeyorp> Still segfaults even after removing xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you need to reinstall the driver again using the file from nvidia.com or you can use the rpo which will make this never happen again
<ActionParsnip> alarm: its in a default install
<magentar> what's the exact error? did you install fglrx/nvidia closed source drivers before?
<alarm> i know that i need to reinstall the drivers again, thats what i am trying to do and thats where i get this error
<alarm> on the installation
<ActionParsnip> alarm: you need to reru the .run file again for the new kernel, or use the repo
<ActionParsnip> alarm: what error do you get?
<Freeyorp> I'm using ATI, not Nvidia
<brandan> ?
<ultrasonic> hi , how do i fix broken packages ..?
<alarm> let me paste it online
<Gabrys1> anyone with compiz and intel graphics problems?
<Gabrys1> I feel like expert now :)
<ikonia> Gabrys1: stop looking for people to give that URL
<ikonia> Gabrys1: I'd not recommend that URL - rather wait for a fix
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  here it is: http://pastesite.com/6721
<dhanar_10> alarm, are you trying to install nvidia driver on 9.04 amd64?
<Gabrys1> ikonia: how long would YOU wait?
<Freeyorp> It complains that there is "No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found
<alarm> dhanar_10, yeap. my privious nvidia installation was from the nvidia binary, not from a repo package
<ikonia> Gabrys1: until the fix package is ready
<magentar> Gabrys1, give me that url pls ;) i have some probs too
<Freeyorp> It also complains about other busid s not being found
<alarm> after the kernel upgrade i am getting the error listed in the pastesite.com i gave above
<ActionParsnip> alarm: ok, whats the output of    uname -a
<aman007> can anyone tell me how can i install opengl plugins??? or wat is the name of that plugin in archives???
<Gabrys1> ikonia: BTW when the fix is ready, the packages from the official repo should update the installed-by-hand
<alarm> Linux rockpc 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dhanar_10> alarm, why don't you use nvidia binary? it works ok for me.
<magentar> Freeyorp, hmm strange sounds like a config error
<alarm> Gabrys1, last time i did upgrade my kernel i did not have that problem, i could just reinstall them, now, i dont know why this is happening
<Freeyorp> I don't know how to fix this
<alarm> dhanar_10, i am using the nvidia binaries , thats what i said, i dont use the deb package
<ikonia> Gabrys1: really - do you know that, what developer told you that ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic linux-headers-2.6.28-11
<ActionParsnip> alarm: that may help
<Gabrys1> magentar: here you are: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904 -jaunty-users.html and if you get "Blacklisted PCID" when running compiz (from terminal), try SKIP_CHECKS="yes" compiz
<alarm> ActionParsnip, they are in their newly version, nothing installed
<Freeyorp> In the past, I was able to use the vesa drivers then reinstall the fglrx drivers
<koshar1> wrektjet not afaik
<ikonia> Gabrys1: but what developer told you it would overwrite the package
<Gabrys1> ikonia: I don't get the question, you install a newer not-official version of package
<ActionParsnip> alarm: i'd use the one from the repo, its waaaay easier
<dhanar_10> dhanar_10, sorry i misunderstood it.  be careful. i experienced kernel panics when playing videos using mplayer vdpau....
<ikonia> Gabrys1: yes, so what happens when the fix comes out ?
<Gabrys1> ikonia: when even newer official version releases it will update
<ikonia> Gabrys1: how do you know it will update ?
<Gabrys1> ikonia: what's the problem then
<magentar> Gabrys1, thanks that was very helpful
<Gabrys1> ikonia: because it will have greater version number
<ikonia> Gabrys1: most 3rd party packages dont get updated because they are out of sync with the repo versions
<a931bw> SHIT
<alarm> ActionParsnip,  i am kind of 'afraid' removing the allready existing files of the old nvidia drivers. i f*cked up my system once like that just because of some drivers installation
<ikonia> a931bw: control your language please
<bazhang> a931bw, alarm watch the language
<magentar> Freeyorp, sorry me neither :( it could have been caused by an installation of the fglrx driver if you tried this before, try uninstalling..
<Gabrys1> ikonia: this is a package that will be updated from the official repo finally, it's not totally different package
<a931bw> Sorry
<a931bw> i installed Driver
<a931bw> from repo
<Gabrys1> ikonia: it's the same package, just different version (yes, unofficial)
<dhanar_10> alarm, did you use "NVIDIA*** --uninstall"?
<a931bw> And my buntu 9.04 won't launch
<alarm> dhanar_10, no
<a931bw> how to delete it from live cd?
<dhanar_10> alarm, you should have used it. it removes them automatically. i did it several times. always works :)
<ikonia> a931bw: reboot will clean your livecd environment back to default
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: you reboot, the live cd is read only so the changes you make only reside in ram
<ludovic_> salut
<ludovic_> ki parle francais ici?
<a931bw> :9
<ikonia> !fr > ludovic_
<ubottu> ludovic_, please see my private message
<a931bw> I can't access my hard drive with live cd?
<ikonia> a931bw: you can
<magentar> Gabrys1, does upgrading to 30rc2 give a significant performance gain? i have newest intel drivers from git, but still when i run glxgears in fullscreen i only get 11 fps with 29.1. in fedora i use the same kernel and get around 60-70 fps
<a931bw> xorg> x11.conf
<a931bw> How to edit it
<Gabrys1> magentar: I'll check it for you
<ikonia> a931bw: any text editor you are comfortable with
<a931bw> noo
<a931bw> How to delte driver
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: you need to mount the partitions if you wish to access your partitions
<a931bw> i noob at klinux
<a931bw> i acessed
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: the driver is only installed in ram, ram is volatile so the contents will be lost if you reboot
<a931bw> nope
<a931bw> i installed on normal os
<ikonia> a931bw: I am really sorry but i don't understand what you are asking as it makes no sense
<Gabrys1> magentar: I get 320 FPS on 1280x800 on my laptop with 2.6.30-rc... with UXA and compiz
<a931bw> i installed ubuntu 9.04 to hard drive
<rdz> hi all. i am running ubuntu 9.04 on a recent macbook pro (unibody), which is shipped with two graphics processors, on
<Gabrys1> magentar: Intel GMA 9xxx something
<Freeyorp> removing the fglrx driver seems to get me at least as far as the login screen :)
<magentar> great i shall try it...  i just didnt want to switch to an unstable kernel
<rdz> how can i use the high performance (nvidia) one?
<a931bw> But f*** it with drivers so ubuntu 9.04 won't load
<dhanar_10> alarm, have you managed to uninstall it?
<a931bw> i need to delete  driver
<mylisto> gd windows users...
<ikonia> a931bw: driver for what ?
<alarm> it says command not found
<a931bw> Graphix
<mylisto> is there a way to flush the dns in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mylisto> actionparsnip: when I do that...what will happen?
<mylisto> having a hard time getting hotmail to load
<bazhang> !language > a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: your network stack will go down and then up, any network devices will configure as they are supposed to
<a931bw> soz
<ipatel> mylisto: Linux does not cache DNS by default. You have to manually install nscd or a dns server to cache DNS. Your DNS server IS your cache. If you have a router, restart that router. It will clear the cache.
<a931bw> i very need help
<ipatel> If you run firefox you can go into the config and clear Firefox's dns cache. It has its own. Or just go to offline mode in firefox and then back on. That works too.
<dhanar_10> alarm, did you understand what i said just now? let me rephrase it. you have to run nvidia binary driver installer with --uninstall switch. got it?
<pulzer> is there anyway to make thunderbird use the new notification system intead of its own?
<ivanatwork> a931bw what's up ?
<alarm> dhanar_10,  yeap
<a931bw> i on live cd nwo
<alarm> let me try something , just did install the build essential package, will try that first
<a931bw> i have installed 9.04 on hard drive
<dhanar_10> alarm, try it :) let me know if it's not working
<ikonia> a931bw: driver for what though ?
<a931bw> Graphics card ATI
<ikonia> a931bw: so what have you installed exactly ?
<a931bw> Binary driver
<a931bw> XORG
<a931bw> from apps
<ikonia> a931bw: from where ?
<a931bw> add\remove
<ivanatwork> does Envy work also with ATI drivers?
<ikonia> a931bw: from the "Hardware Drivers" application ?
<bazhang> a931bw, the nvidia driver for an ATI card?
<mylisto> ipatel: how do I clear the dns in firefox?
<a931bw> Noo
<a931bw> Add\remove
<a931bw> ati driver
<a931bw> but it won't work with 9.04 so 9.04 won't load now :\
<andrew[andrboot]> heh
<andrew[andrboot]> funny as
<thadoood> ok im close but i need some help , when i start ubuntu studio the screen goes black then comes back with lines and crap but there is a mouse cursor and i can move it around , is there any special boot parameters to fix a display problem like this ???
<andrew[andrboot]> thadoood xorg is broken
<andrew[andrboot]> press Ctrl+alt+f1
<alarm> nah didnt really work
<a931bw> i know
<ikonia> thadoood: I suggest you boot into recovery mode, and change the Xorg "Driver" line to "Vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<a931bw> How  to fix
<ikonia> thadoood: that should get you a "usable" screen to progress
<a931bw> i know , but idk how to fix...
<ipatel> mylisto: Tools -> check Clear Private Data and click Clear Private Data Now
<ivanatwork> a931bw, tried Envy?
<thadoood> ok i will try both of those real quick thanks alot
<ipatel> sorry, check Cache
<a931bw> Nope
<ikonia> a931bw: I would advise the same to you - boot into recovery mode, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver line to say "Vesa" that should get you your screen back to progress it
<a931bw> alot time ago
<Szaboka> hey i need some help, i got my webcam built in to my MSI lappy, and i want it working, can you help me?
<a931bw> kk
<a931bw> i'm on live cd
<ikonia> a931bw: ok , boot into recovery mode
<a931bw> Live cd is enought i think
<ikonia> a931bw: I suggest recovery mode
<mylisto> ipatel: that didn't work.  For some reason htomail.com is still not loading
<a931bw> i'm lazy ;)
<a931bw> lazy :)
<ipatel> mylisto: what makes you think this is a DNS issue?
<ikonia> a931bw: ok - then good luck, you're on your own
<dhanar_10> alarm, does it work?
<mylisto> someone told me to try flushing my dns cache (in the windows channel)
<a931bw> i think Live CD is ENOUGht because i already can access
<alarm> nah , same error , the essential did not make any difference
<ikonia> a931bw: ok, good luck
<a931bw> Xorg.conf
<alarm> i will try it a bit more and then go for the deb packages
<ipatel> mylisto: open up terminal and type nslookup hotmail.com
<rdz> how can i switch between graphics card on a macbook pro (unibody)?
<Serenka> how do you install drivers for an ATI card in Jaunty?
<a931bw> /media/disk/etc/X11
<FlyOnThe1all> does anybody have an idea why root can't start slapd? I get a file access error with strace..
<alex-maximum> кто подскажет какие минимальные требования Ubuntu 9.4 Desktop
<alex-maximum> &
<a931bw> How to open it with sudo?
<ikonia> a931bw: you're on your own
<mylisto> ok I did ipatel: want a pastebin?
<ipatel> yes please
<suva> Hey
<dhanar_10> alarm, may i know what error?
<Serenka> anyone?
<ikonia> Serenka: anyone what ?
<Serenka> there is nothing in restricted drivers
<Serenka> and I have an ATI card
<suva> Has anyone else seen the problem with screen BLACKING OUT at ranom moments with ubuntu 9.04
<Szaboka> Serenka, is there restricted drivers?
<Szaboka> Serenka, no ok
<alarm> http://pastesite.com/6721
<Szaboka> Serenka, ATi homepage?
<lianimator> why is the notification icon that shows when someone comes online blurred?
<lianimator> not full res
<Serenka> I mean hardware drivers
<alex-maximum> min hardware Ubuntu 9.04?
<a931bw> serenka
<a931bw> 9.04?
<Serenka> yes
<a931bw> same here
<Szaboka> Serenka, have you searched for it @ ATi homepage?
<a931bw> But installed old drivers And even can't load OS :\
<Serenka> Szaboka: research what? in Intrepid and all before it was working through HArdware drivers
<Szaboka> hey i need some help, i got my webcam built in to my MSI lappy, and i want it working, can you help me?
<Szaboka> hey i need some help, i got my webcam built in to my MSI lappy, and i want it working, can you help me?
<faileas> alex-maximum: if you don't mind xubuntu, you can run it on things as old as a PIII. Ram seems to be the real bottleneck for me
<Szaboka> Serenka, I understand, and now, there arent any resricted drivers?
<Serenka> what happened with Jaunty? seems to be kapoot
<alarm> ActionParsnip, i see that the linux-source is not installed
<alarm> The following extra packages will be installed:  linux-source-2.6.28. shall i give it a try ?
<Serenka> Szaboka: there is no entry for ATI drivers in the Hardware Driver dialog
<mylisto> ipatel: I just pmed you...you get it?
<Serenka> :(
<Serenka> not at all impressed
<thadoood> from a recovery shell i did the ls command inside of etc and there is no x11
<alex-maximum> faileas: me interesting Ubuntu 9.04 min hardware
<thadoood> are you sure its in etc ??
<Szaboka> Serenka, on ati's homepage, you can select to install linux x86/x64 drivers
<ActionParsnip> alarm: get it grabbed, lad
<Szaboka> Serenka, it was one simple googleing
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Serenka
<ubottu> Serenka: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mylisto> faileas: is xubuntu good for older computers?
<ipatel> mylisto: my pm seems to be not working
<ubuntistas> how can i install flashplayer for jaunty?
<mylisto> ipatel: can you pm me?
<Serenka> Szaboka: but why should I have to do that? Ubuntu has gone backwards in this regard
<faileas> mylisto: yes. I prefer LXDE though
<alarm> what do you mean by getting it grabbed ? :) my concern is that it says linux-source-2.6.28 while i got linux-source-2.6.28
<ipatel> did the command return an IP address?
<Szaboka> ubuntistas: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<nixter_> anyone run edubuntu on the NSLU2? need some help.
<mylisto> lxde:
<mylisto> ?
<Szaboka> Serenka, because if there isnt any drivers built in, then you have to do it... simple
<alex-maximum> mylisto: faileas: i know, but.. me interesting ubuntu 9.04
<Serenka> ActionParsnip: yeah I know .... not how it was with Intrepid ... pity
<ikonia> tpfennig: yes, it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<a931bw> Section "Module"
<a931bw>         Load    "glx"
<ikonia> tpfennig: sorry, not you
<a931bw> glx to vesa?
<Szaboka> ubuntistas: tell me if its working or not...
<Serenka> Szaboka: no ... you don't understand
<ikonia> a931bw: no
<tpfennig> ikonia: ;)
<faileas> alex-maximum: then no idea
<ubuntistas> okey
<thadoood> ikonia" i dont see it
<Szaboka> Serenka: okay, than tell me once more what is the problem
<ikonia> thadoood: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<p-f> I have: echo none > /sys/class/leds/iwl*/trigger in /etc/network/if-up.d/disablethatstupiddefault, yet my leds still blink all the time. What's up with that?
<thadoood> theres not x11 in /etc
<Qwindoo> hi, my laptop systematically shuts down upon logging (i'd say ~1min after each successful login)... any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> Serenka: i dont use ati so :D
<ikonia> thadoood: X11 - not x11
<thadoood> ahhh
<alarm> ActionParsnip, what do u mean by getting it grabbed ?
<mylisto> ipatel: heres the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/159289/
<p-f> isn't everything in /etc/network/if-up.d supposed to be executed after a connection has been established?
<ipatel> mylisto: can you ping hotmail.com
<ipatel> ??
<thadoood> still said it could not get to it , X11 is a folder right ?
<ikonia> thadoood: yup
<thadoood> says it cant CD to X11
<ikonia> thadoood: show me the exact command you are using ?
<ActionParsnip> alarm: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<thadoood> cd /etc/X11
<ikonia> thadoood: and you are in recovery mode?
<Serenka> Szaboka: in Ubuntu usually there is an entry in Hardware/Restricted Drivers for the device that you have which needs drivers that are not built into Ubuntu for legal reasons ... and all of a sudden in Jaunty there is not such entry ....
<a931bw>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<a931bw>         Driver  "ati"
<Szaboka> thadood, try sudiong it, maybe... or get to it with nautilus
<a931bw> ati to vesa?
<ikonia> a931bw: stop flooding please
<ipatel> mylisto: your DNS is resolving fine
<ubuntistas> who told me if works
<ubuntistas> yes it works
<ipatel> are you able to browse to other sites?
<thadoood> im in recovery mode from the install disc
<alarm> my concern is that it says linux-source-2.6.28 while i got 2.6.28-11-generic , is that a problem ?
<Hymnosis> whats the ubuntu server room?
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: use pastebin if you plan to paste more than 1 line
<mylisto> ipatel: when I try pinging hotmail it just hangs...and every other stie works fine
<ikonia> thadoood: no - boot into recovery mode from the hard disks
<ActionParsnip> Hymnosis: here
<ccooke> Is there a working evolution-mapi for Jaunty yet?
<thadoood> how do i do that ?
<drazzil> installing jaunty on my main system, is ext4 ready for primetime use?
<Qwindoo> I've tried passing acpi=off and/or noapic at grub prompt, but only thing I get is an immediate reboot
<Szaboka> Serenka, i understand that
<ccooke> (even in a PPA somewhere?)
<ikonia> thadoood: boot from the hard disk, on the grub menu you will see recovery mode, select it
<a931bw> Driver "ati"  i need to change ati to vesa?
<thadoood> ok
<ipatel> mylisto: the hanging of the ping is normal as they are blocking ICMP
<Dday> In apt-get how do you search for packages?
<Serenka> Szaboka: well so I am wondering why Jaunty has gone backwards in this way ...
<mylisto> so nothing wrong there then?
<ubuntistas> vidoes are playing with shockwave
<Szaboka> Serenka: so you need a driver, then ignore what is in there and what is not in there, goto ati homepage and download your driver
<arvind_khadri> Hymnosis, #ubuntu-server
<Szaboka> Serenka: its gonna work...
<a931bw> Driver "ati"  i need to change ati to vesa?
<ITguru> I wish to change from djbdns to BIND. I was thinking that I should do a zone trasnsfer to another DNS server, and then install BIND9, and do a zone transfer back, any thoughts?
<dhanar_10> alarm, why don't you use the latest 180.* or 185.*?
<Serenka> Szaboka: nevermind ... seems like Ubuntu is not really getting it right with all these 6 month releases
<Szaboka> Serenka, look i dont know, why it isn't there... personally I have nVIDIA and....
<Hymnosis> thanks arvind_khadri
<Szaboka> Serenka: its working since 6.10 :D
<ipatel> mylisto: do you have a static IP address?
<thadoood> ok now ikonia , how do i modify the xorg.conf
<ipatel> (public)
<ienorand> Serenka: I'm not completely sure on the status of fglrx in jaunty, ati dropped support for the new xorg for some cards but I think it's in the newest driver (which did not have time to make it into jaunty), you could try using envy to install...
<ikonia> thadoood: what text editor do you like to use ?
<mylisto> i think so
<Qwindoo> any thoughts on this problem ? thanks a lot
<thadoood> kwrite
<alarm> dhanar_10, i dont think this would fix the problem, i am now just unsure if i should download the linux-source-2.6.28 while i got linux-source-2.6.28-11-generic
<alarm> if it is the same thing
<ikonia> thadoood: thats tricky as that requires X11 doesnt it ?
<Szaboka> Serenka: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx  -  there you can find your driver
<Szaboka> Serenka, if needed :)
<tom17bombadil> eclipse-startup takes very long. the process-monitor shows eclipse sleeping during startup-process. what can be the reason. and: how do I speed that up?
<ipatel> are you sure hotmail servers have not blacklisted your IP
<thadoood> what other one can i use ?
<Serenka> ienorand: thansk for the heads up ... I have heard a fair bit of bad about envy though
<mylisto> why would they?
<ikonia> thadoood: nano, vi, emacs, errrr there are a few text based ones
<dhanar_10> alarm, give me the full file name of your nvidia driver installer...
<ipatel> if it is a dynamic IP address you could try renewing your IP address on the router to see if that makes a different
<thadoood> ill try nano , im asuming its already on here correct ?
<alarm> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-177.80-pkg2.run
<ikonia> thadoood: or you could just sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /etc/X11/broke.xorg.conf
<Flynsarmy> Does the DVD version of 9.04 install different/more things than the CD version by default or just include more stuff on the cd for later installation?
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: just a repo on the cd
<ikonia> Flynsarmy: on the dvd sorry
<thadoood> how do i exit nano now
<dhanar_10> alarm, as far as i know linux-source shouldn't be needed, but it is worth trying since you are using old driver....
<thadoood> how would i open it with nano and then save it and then exit nano
<ikonia> thadoood: I don't know the nano key set, is it ctrl + X ?
<thadoood> ive never used nano
<Serenka> so will the ATI drivers work in Jaunty with the current xorg?
<arvind_khadri> thadoood, ctrl +x
<Serenka> or am I just going to be wasting my time?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: thank you
<alarm> will i have any problem installing them ? i mean compared to the "different?" kernel version i got
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, np
<mylisto> ipatel: can I try using a proxy?
<kjelle> Hello. I want to boot the ubuntu installation from a USB stick, rather than burn it on a cd. Can I just copy the contents (cp -aR <mounted dir with ISO img> <usb stick>) and fix syslinux and mbr, and boot it? or do i need to do more?
<dhanar_10> alarm, no problem. you can always uninstall it safely
<arvind_khadri> thadoood, if you closely observe nano you can see the keys in the bottom with its functions
<Serenka> can anyone here confirm if the ATI drivers are working for you in Jaunty?
<alarm> ok i am downloading them
<alarm> lets see
<ipatel> but if you are behind a NAT the outgoing packet will be tagged with your public IP
<arvind_khadri> !usb > kjelle
<mylisto> hmm
<ubottu> kjelle, please see my private message
<Szaboka> Serenka: dont be shy, go and have it a try! :) its has to work
<thadoood> ikonia: what line do i need to edit inside of the xorg.conf , i figured out how to use nano and got the file open
<nperry> kjelle, I *think* that would be enough.
<mylisto> whats a nat..I forget ipatel:
<ikonia> thadoood: well done
<Szaboka> Serenka: it* has to work
<ipatel> mylisto: how do you connect to the internet?
<mylisto> wirelessly
<mylisto> got a wireless router
<ipatel> ADSL?
<Serenka> Szaboka: not if ATi are not supporting the latest xorg in Jaunty
<suva> So what basically happened was that ATI left many ubuntu users without good graphics support?
<K-N8T4> oonscoop-fan.com
<ikonia> thadoood: oops, sorry, I sent that in a pm by accident, apologies
<mylisto> adsl?
<en|gma> can ubuntu support gunbound game?
<alarm> dhanar_10, from the nvidia website, the Linux AMD64/EM64T is what i need, correct ?
<mylisto> comcast/time warner
<suva> By removing support for (not so old) cards
<Serenka> suva: you an ATI user too?
<Szaboka> Serenka, uhum, if i were you, i should google it ;-.)
<Szaboka> Serenka, good luck!
<walnien> do you speak french?
<en|gma> can ubuntu support gunbound game?
<arvind_khadri> !fr | walnien
<Szaboka> hey i need some help, i got my webcam built in to my MSI lappy, and i want it working, can you help me?
<ubottu> walnien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<suva> Serenka, Yes, also the envy tells me that all the drivers available are not compatible with my card
<walnien> thanks
<ipatel> have you tried restarting your wireless router?
<Szaboka> i have the cheese installed and it says no camera, so the driver is not installed
<en|gma> can ubuntu support gunbound game?
<dhanar_10> alarm, if you are using amd64 then yes...
<Szaboka> i know that the chipset is m5602
<Szaboka> can anyone hel mp with this?
<alarm> okie
<suva> Serenka, I have Radeon Xpress 200M
<ienorand> how should one interpret the versioning no. of the fglrx driver in ubuntu vs ATIs no. ?
<Szaboka> help me with this? **
<alarm> ok let me try again
<alarm> be back
<arvind_khadri> en|gma, did you google about it? is it a windows game?
<Serenka> suva: I stay away from envy ... going to try the drivers from ATI site
<thadoood> ikonia: PM
<omgwth> How is it that a site can recognise my real IP address, when using an SSH tunnel. And how can I circumvent this?
<en|gma> arvind_khadri, i already google it.some of the user said linux can support.
<en|gma> thats why im askin here..
<arvind_khadri> en|gma, if its a windows game then you would need wine... and check the appdb
<arvind_khadri> !appdb > en|gma
<ubottu> en|gma, please see my private message
<wlodi> Szaboka: the m5602 works with cheese in jaunty
<mylisto> nope ipatel: will try that tomorrow
<Szaboka> wlodi, mine doesnt :(
<wlodi> Szaboka: but the colours are messed up
<Szaboka> wlodi: installed cheese, and it says no camera
<en|gma> arvind_khadri, is it posible?
<Szaboka> wlodi: i see nothing, it says non camera preset...
<suva> Serenka, okay, let's try that
<arvind_khadri> en|gma, i have never heard of that game, check about that game in the app db of wine
<Freeyorp> Serenka: Just updated to jaunty and I needed to reinstall the latest ATI drivers from their site, but it's working fine for me now.
<thadoood> ikonia: im not seeing the right "Driver" line , i see 2 of them for the keyboard and mouse but not for video
<wlodi> Szaboka: was it ok in hardy?
<ipatel> mylisto: alternatively you can log into your wireless router and see if it lets you refresh DNS configuration
<en|gma> is it ubuntu for gamers only?
<Szaboka> wlodi, i did not use Hardy before :(
<Serenka> Freeyorp: what card?
<ipatel> as you are using a wireless router chances are you are behind a NAT
<mylisto> thanks
<mylisto> night
<Serenka> suva what was your card again?
<Freeyorp> Serenka: No card, using builtin HD 3200 chip
<wlodi> Szaboka: oh, I see
<suva> Serenka, Xpress 200
<Szaboka> wlodi: I had Intrepid, but... it didnt seem to work with skype, then i didnt know that there is a program called Cheese
<maverick340> why doesnt ubuntu show me the files it copying ?
<Szaboka> wlodi, so i tried to skype with it and skype said no camera preset...
<probot> moin
<Serenka> Freeyorp: Radeon HD 3200?
<Freeyorp> Serenka: yes
<suva> Serenka, Apparently 9.3 drivers support it
<ipatel> in short NAT is the process by which LAN traffic gets tagged with the appropiate IP adress in order to move the packet across the internet
<Serenka> Freeyorp: same here
<snikker> how can i install libbluetooth2 under jaunty?
<Szaboka> wlodi, and now, in 9.04 i searched for my problem, and i found cheese as the problem
<Szaboka> program* sorry, i'm shit
<Szaboka> :D
<Szaboka> wlodi, so i dont know what to do :(
<Freeyorp> I'm using 9.4 x86_64 drivers personally
<immortaly007> join #ubuntu-nl
<wlodi> Szaboka: do you see it when you type lsusb?
<Serenka> suva ... radeon?
<ipatel> this way you internal hosts do not require to have public IPs in order to be on the net
<suva> Serenka, Yeah, I guess
<Szaboka> wlodi, Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Szaboka> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Szaboka> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0db0:a97a Micro Star International Bluetooth EDR Device
<Szaboka> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Szaboka> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot2> Szaboka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Szaboka> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Serenka> suva I don't see an X200 line in Radeon ...
<Freeyorp> 'night all
<Szaboka> here again, sry for the flood
<Szaboka> wlodi, how can i send pm?
<acerbus> In 9.04, is there a way to modify the notification when receiving messags in Pidgin? I want the notification to appear, but not the message itself in the notification.
<wlodi> Szaboka: I'm guessing that its a built in webcam? You should get something like: Ali Corp. Video Camera Controller
<Szaboka> wlodi, yes it is built in
<suva> Serenka, It's under "integrated/motherboard"
<ubuntistas> what can i install in jaunty to watch videos
<Doble> can anyone tell me how LVM is useful to me in a server installation? my server already has max hard drives (2x1.5tb in a RAID1)
<wlodi> Szaboka: whats pm?
<Szaboka> wlodi, but i get 8 lines, when i type lsusb
<Serenka> suve just saw it -- ha
<Szaboka> wlodi, private message
<ikonia> Doble: for flexible file systems, if  you can't think how you need it, you probably don't
<Szaboka> wlodi, so i wont be icked for flooding
<Szaboka> wlodi, i get 8 lines, when i type lsusb
<p-f> is the iwlcore vital to anything? It seems as though I'll have to blacklist it to disable that annoying blinking default behaviour in the wifi leds
<nixter_> need ARM and NSLU2 help, pm me pls
<kjelle> ty
<maverick340> eh guys, how do i get to see the file i am copying ?
<ikonia> nixter_: ARM in what respect ?
<ienorand> !pastebin | Szaboka
<ubottu> Szaboka: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Doble> ikonika: thanks, i thought so, cheers
<Szaboka> ienorand: thank you
<ubuntistas> what can i install in jaunty to watch videos?
<Serenka> suva: man its a pretty big driver  ... :P
<nixter_> ikonia: to run it on the Linksys NSLU2. Do I need to prepare the disk with partitions?
<Kerio> hello
<ienorand> ubuntistas: gstreamer plugins or vlc... what kind of videos?
<ikonia> nixter_: didnt think it had a disk, just flash rom
<suva> Looks like I am skrewed
<alexb92> hey guys, weird thing happened. I installed 9.04 and when i booted up the layout was different and had a theme called oxygen
<erUSUL> !lvm | Doble
<ubottu> Doble: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jacobian_> I'm on 7.04 and all the repositories seem to have disappeared
<ubuntistas> ienorand youtube vdeos
<nixter_> external disk to install on
<alexb92> and it looked like kubuntu however when i booted back again it was the same as 8.10 layout
<suva> Ubuntu 9.04 requires 9.4 driver from ati, and this doesn't support my card anymore
<alexb92> what happened?
<jacobian_> Is there something I can do to upgrade at this point, or am I too late?
<Serenka> seems like my audio recording is screwed up in Jaunty
<Serenka> might just have to switch all the way back to HArdy
<Serenka> I think its pretty useless putting out these 6 month releases if they are so damn buggy
 * coskund is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<Qwindoo> Hi, my laptop running Ubuntu 9.04 crashes 1min after each successful logon. I was thinking driver problems... any thoughts on that ?
<eckesicle> Hi. I'm having trouble getting Shrew VPN to work. I have tried installing Shrew from repo and from source. The program runs fine but the connection to the gateway times out when I try to bring up the tunnel. I have tried it on another box with Fedora and the same VPN-config. That works fine. Debug mode outputs no additional information.
<eckesicle> Ideas?
<alexb92> also is there a way to rest a password?
<ienorand> ubuntistas: If you look in sysnaptic package manager, and search for flash, do you have the flashplugin-installer package installed, and nothing else?
<Lartza_> Is ssl defaultly on on apache?
<alexb92> i forgot the password to a computer with 8.10 i was using
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: easiest way is to boot to recovery root console and run   passwd <the user name>
<delgurth> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ActionParsnip> alexb92: you can then reboot and the pasword will be set
<alexb92> oh right nice
<delgurth> (that url was for alexb92)
<[ifroog]> Whats the diff between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<alexb92> and actionparsnip
<alexb92> one other thing
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ienorand> Serenka: Well that is what the lts are for isn't it... for many people jaunty is working fine and there is a loot of new things that I wouldn't want to wait years for...
<alexb92> i installed UBUNTU 9.04 on my current computer
<alexb92> and it booted up into KUBUNTU
<alexb92> then when i restarted it was back in UBUNTU 9.04 the same as it was before
<maverick340> yikes, i just want to know why doesnt ubuntu show the list of files its copying ?
<alexb92> is there a way to change to KUBUNTU?
<alexb92> it looks alot nicer
<zev_> applet
<cybersplice> alexb92: I think it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> [ifroog]: i cant see their being any difference personally
<ActionParsnip> [ifroog]: gnome uses gtk
<faileas> alexb92: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marsje_> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and I didn't get to see any new style notifications.. is there a way I can check whether it works?
<happyaron> anyone know if the package 'tor' is in the source?
<[ifroog]> ActionParsnip, Waste of time putting them in two diff packages.
<[ifroog]> tx
<Serenka> ienorand: yes its working for many ppl .... but there are some major issues as well ... issues which were not there with Hardy
<suva> But the 9.04 blacking out is still bit strange
<alexb92> hmm right nice
<ActionParsnip> [ifroog]: you may find one is a metapackage
<alexb92> but how come it booted into kubuntu when i didnt install it?
<Serenka> ienorand: Intrepid was just as bad with kernel panics, sound issues and wifi glitches ...
<alexb92> is it due to an incorrect setting or something
<alexb92> becoz i was upgrading when there was a power outage so i ran in recovery mode, and used dpkg to fix everything up again
<alexb92> and yeah it booted innto kubuntu then ubuntu and i was suprised
<happyaron> anyone know if the package 'tor' is in the software source?
<[ifroog]> ActionParsnip, A guy on ubuntu forums say "If you have installed GNOME on your computer vim-gnome will work in KDE too. But if you have only KDE install vim-gtk. vim-gnome suggest better integration with gnome as i can see."
<iceroot> happyaron: apt-cache search programname
<ienorand> Serenka: I would actually say that jaunty is more stable than hardy on my current hardware... so much comes down to your type of pc as well.
<ahimx> jogi?
<ActionParsnip> [ifroog]: logical
<ljsoftnet> is there an alternative to "PulseAudio Device Chooser"?
<Serenka> ienorand: indeed
<cybersplice> ienorand: Yes, I'm having simmilar results. I haven't even had the audio bug people seem to be complaining about.
<happyaron> iceroot: there isn't tor, but in 8.10 i can install it using apt-get install tor
<sint> hey is ext4 stable for daily use?
<Serenka> ienorand: just that I have 6 machines on which Ubuntu is installed so I get a pretty good idea of what any given release is like on a host of hardware
<ActionParsnip> sint: its prone to data loss in hard shutdowns
<ActionParsnip> sint: last i heard
<Serenka> ienorand: Desktops, Laptops and Netbooks alike
<spongebobcrankyp> Anyone here having a problem with jaunty and the NVidia drivers?
<edea86> Hi, I can't use the volume control on gnome after trying to install aMSN audio calls feature. It says: No se han encontrado complementos o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer (which would be something like: Couldn't find complements or GStreamer volume control devices
<happyaron> iceroot: now 'Privoxy' is there in the software source which I have hoped for long, but without tor, it doesn't make any sense
<iceroot> spongebobcrankyp: i think somehere had a problem
<spongebobcrankyp> I'm getting a bunch of corruption/memory issues/something
<sint> ActionParsnip: ok than, i'll use ext3
<iceroot> happyaron: hm ok
<sint> AccessViolation: thanks
<cybersplice> happyaron: is it in there as vidalia?
<ienorand> sint: I'm not sure on that one, I've had some issues with it messing the filesystem, but then, that could be just the usb-stick I run everything off becoming a bit to old...
<spongebobcrankyp> iceroot: hm.  I took a search through the forums and didn't see anything.  Do you know what kinds of problems there are?
<alexb92> where can i download an iso for kubuntu?
<spongebobcrankyp> this is mine
<spongebobcrankyp> http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/9093/screenshotyas.jpg
<iceroot> !download | alexb92
<ubottu> alexb92: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<happyaron> cybersplice: no, I have installed vidalia , but it returns that no 'tor' found
<iceroot> spongebobcrankyp: just ask the question with emrror-description
<austin__> hey i am trying to run warcraft 3 on here i installed it with wine when i open it it's just a white screen
<Andrijeski> Hello
<alexb92> ohk cool thanks
<Andrijeski> anyone knows some handy program for batch processing images, simple processing, like resize and save??
<austin__> and my res is messed up
<sint> ienorand: i just saw it while installing and thought in using it. but i care about my data and never had problems with ext3. i think i can wait until its more stable. maybe in 9.10
<iceroot> Andrijeski: imagemagick
<alexb92> is there a way to change the login screen to that of 9.04? mine still looks the same as 8.10
<Andrijeski> iceroot , thanks
<wandana> Hello everyone, I've updated ubuntu and now the GUI behaves slow. xorg is empty compared to what I had before.
<nperry> austin__ Check out the appdb at winehq.com
<edea86> Hi, I can't use the volume control on gnome after trying to install aMSN audio calls feature. It says: No se han encontrado complementos o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer (which would be something like: Couldn't find complements or GStreamer volume control devices
<ActionParsnip> !get
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get
<wandana> Where is the rest?
<wandana> What about the driver?
<odinsbane> Does jaunty require more resources than hardy?
<spongebobcrankyp> Welp, the screenshot visually described my problem.  It happens all the way back to GDM, even before I log in.  It started after I enabled the NVidia drivers (180.44). I tried going back to 173 and up to 180.51 (the newest from Nvidia's site) with no luck
<ienorand> Serenka: ...I guess, since it seems that only nvidia got away relatively easy this release, for one thing.
<dhanar_10> spongebobcrankyp, mine is working fine. 180.18.04 on jaunty amd64.
<Kerio> is it anyway to start configuring what gfx driver to use with terminal?
<wandana> When I start xorg-options-editor-gtk it says that it use the intel driver, but I cannot see where that is specified
<mado> *thinking* spongebobcrankyp
<wandana> Any ideas?
<spongebobcrankyp> I tried messing with a bunch of the options in the nvidia driver (both using nvidia-settings and modifying the xorg.conf file directly) without luck
<cybersplice> spongebobcrankyp: Could be insufficient wattage on your PSU, or bad graphics card.
<spongebobcrankyp> Hmm
<spongebobcrankyp> Quadro FX 1600M video card
<spongebobcrankyp> forgot to mention that
<p-f> I've been told to add Load "extmod" to the Modules section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf to enable XFree86-Misc, but it's not working. Any ideas?
<p-f> (xset still complains about a lack of XFree86-Misc)
<cybersplice> Quadros are pretty power hungry, spongebobcrankyp
<cybersplice> What's the wattage on your psu?
<ienorand> Kerio: I don't know, you can always install/remove drivers using apt-get...
<spongebobcrankyp> cybersplice: I'll change out the power brick (it's a lappy) and see what happens
<cybersplice> oh the mobile ones
<cybersplice> i must have mentally blocked the m.
<spongebobcrankyp> cybersplice: 130W
<cybersplice> spongebobcrankyp: Does it do the same in livecds?
<Kerio> ienorand what i would like to do is to specify it to use the vesa driver
<cybersplice> or without the accellerated drivers?
<Kerio> but the current resolution limits my options
<spongebobcrankyp> cybersplice: Nope. It doesn't do it using the nv driver, only nvidia.
<Kerio> cant get to hardware manager
<beautiful> hello!!!
<beautiful> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<cybersplice> Which one is the proprietary driver?
<spongebobcrankyp> it does it with the nvidia driver even when xrender is turned off, if that makes a difference
<spongebobcrankyp> nvidia is the proprietary one
<usr13> Kerio:  Why not?
<spongebobcrankyp> nv ships with ubuntu
<ljsoftnet> is there an alternative to "PulseAudio Device Chooser"?
<cybersplice> Hmm. I have to say, it does sound like you might have a hardware problem. It won't be a wattage drop with a laptop i would guess.
<Kerio> cause the resolution is so f-ed up that it just starts the e-mail thing or firefox
<Kerio> can't scroll to that options because of the poor resolution
<cybersplice> spongebobcrankyp: do you have any hardware diagnostics with the unit?
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: hold alt and you can grab app windows at any point you like
<usr13> Kerio: Well, you need proper screen size.
<spongebobcrankyp> cybersplice: I doubt it.  But I do have access to another laptop of the same model and spec.  I'll swap the HD and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: and move them
<cybersplice> spongebobcrankyp: Good call.
<ienorand> Kerio: so what driver are you running currently?
<wandana> When I use texmaker and try to seach for something I see this: http://www.turboupload.com/2o3evk7uw7ol/crop.jpg.html
<Dday> Is there anyway in Ubuntu i can find what hardware i have
<Kerio> some nvidia driver that doesn't work
<wandana> I don't understand it
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<faileas> Dday: lshw
<spongebobcrankyp> I figured if it were a hardware problem it would happen no matter which driver was enabled.
<cybersplice> Dday: from terminal sudo lshw
<usr13> Dday: lspci
<raddy> I want to chainload Ubuntu via Vista bootloader.
<Kerio> i managed to set it up to use the vesa but when i rebooted the same nvidia driver was used anyway
<raddy> I know how to do it in Vista
<spongebobcrankyp> Thanks for your help cyber
<Kerio> so now im back on screen 1
<spongebobcrankyp> splice
<raddy> Ubuntu's grub is sitting in MBR
<Kerio> (first step)
<cybersplice> spongebobcrankyp: Worked OK in the other machine?
<spongebobcrankyp> cyber: Didn't check yet.  I'll go see now.
<spongebobcrankyp> bbiab
<usr13> Dday: System > Preferences > Hardeware Information
<Kerio> i got multiptle xorg. config files
<matrixblue> Whenever I mount or extract this iso all the files have a semicolon and a 1 behind it like readme.txt;1
<Kerio> i do not know which one of my system is currently using
<raddy> If i reinstall Ubuntu in first sector of root partition, will it be erased from MBR?
<p-f> How can I change the keyboard repeat rate in X? xset is complaining about a missing XFree86-Misc module, kde has no such setting in its latest version and I don't have gnome.
<Kerio> and i do not know how to define which it should use :(
<cybersplice> raddy: no. that would install it in the first blocks of the root partition, not the boot block.
<ljsoftnet> is there an alternative to "PulseAudio Device Chooser"?
<cybersplice> raddy: are you trying to reinstall grub?
<ienorand> Kerio: Try removing nvidia driver package: nvidia-glx-180   (version no. may differ)
<raddy> cybersplice: Yeahh
<Kerio> apt-get remove?
<alexb92> does anyone know when work will start on 9.10?
<cybersplice> raddy: i believe the command is grub-setup /dev/whatever
<ienorand> Kerio: yes
<raddy> cybersplice:  in Root partition.
<ienorand> cybersplice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<p-f> I can't believe I've been searching for a way to change my keyboard rate for 30 minutes
<p-f> what the hell?
<raddy> cybersplice: Will it be erased from MBR?
<p-f> is this what it has come to?
<usr13> raddy: What do you have on the drive now?
<cybersplice> No.
<ienorand> sorry cybersplice .... was meant for alexb92
<raddy> usr13: Grub MBR?
<cybersplice> ienorand: No problem. I will read it anyway. ;)
<usr13> raddy: And what are you trying to do?  ultimately
<eldante> HOla!
<cybersplice> raddy: No, it won't be erased from MBR. Why do you want to erase it from MBR?
<eldante> como va?¿
<Dday> usr13
<Dday> i go to systems>preferences but there is no hardware information?
<usr13> raddy: grub is installed by default, it is your boot loader.
<eldante> nadie conversa en este chat?¿
<Kerio> ienorand i cant figure out what the package name is
<usr13> !grub | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raddy> cybersplice: I'll replace the Grub in MBR via Vista bootloader, but for that it should alive to let me boot Vista
<Kerio> is there any way to use a grep command for this?
<raddy> usr13: I very well know what is Grub
<cybersplice> you need to boot vista and run the fixmbr program.
<ljsoftnet> is there an alternative to "PulseAudio Device Chooser"?
<ienorand> Kerio: use the tab key after you've written "nvidia-glx"  to see the options
<usr13> raddy: What is your question?
<raddy> usr13: I want to replace it with Vista Bootloader
<raddy> usr13: My question was, if use grub-setup to install it in root partition will it be erased from MBR?
 * coskund is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<usr13> raddy: That would be a difficult task and not much of a reason for it.
<Kerio> no luck ienorand
<p-f> How can I change the keyboard repeat rate in X? xset is complaining about a missing XFree86-Misc module, kde has no such setting in its latest version and I don't have gnome and kbdrate is for the console only.
<usr13> raddy: Grub is a very capable boot loader.  You should stick with it.
<raddy> usr13: why dfficult task?
<alexb92> speaking of grub, does anyone know how to configure ubuntu on a mac?
<alexb92> or to install it for that matter
<captainkirk> need help sharing a folder to windows workstations....
<raddy> usr13: I will still use it to start ubuntu
<raddy> usr13: But it won't be there in MBR
<matrixblue> anyone knows why the archive manager puts a semicolon and number 1 behind all the files in my ISO? (readme.txt;1)
<captainkirk> i can configure the share and it works, but after reboot of ubuntu, share is gone
<usr13> raddy: But you justs aid that you wanted to replace Grub with Vista's boot loader.
<captainkirk> and needs to be recreated
<ienorand> raddy: You can load grub from bcd, look at easybcd.
<usr13> raddy: Is your Linux system booting ok?
<raddy> ienorand: Yeah, i know about that, grub is sitting in mbr, i wanted to move it to root partition for easybcd to setup an entry in BCD
<SauLus> I cant find the program beep in jaunty. It was part of ubuntu till jaunty. Is there some alternative?
<error404notfound> i have http://pastebin.com/m21942d68 in my /etc/exports, problem is i can't mount it on those systems, all three systems are mac and when i try to mount from commandline i get "Operation no permitted"
<usr13> raddy: Is your Vista system booting ok?
<raddy> usr13: Yup, but with the help of grub chainloading bcd.
<raddy> usr13: bcd was working well
<disappea1edng> hey how do I list all the packages I have in my synaptic?
<DASPRiD> joaopinto, how to find out, which process is waiting for IO?
<disappea1edng> hey how do I list all the packages I have in my synaptic FROM command line i mean
<captainkirk> can anyone help with sharing folders for windows machines to access....
<usr13> raddy: What is bcd?
<Pici> disappea1edng: All the packages you have installed?
<disappea1edng> Pici I want to cat it in command line so that I can do a grep
<disappea1edng> not installed
<raddy> usr13: Vista Boot loader, replacement of NTLDR
<Kerio> how do i choose what driver to use for graphic card?
<captainkirk> can anyone help with sharing folders for windows machines to access....
<Pici> disappea1edng: Look into apt-cache dump and/or apt-cache pkgnames
<ienorand> raddy: so you want grub installed to the mbr of a partition? and bcd in the "master-mbr"
<raddy> ienorand: exactly :)
<raddy> ienorand: Can you guide me some.
<rdz> Kerio, go to 'system -> administration -> hardware drivers'
<ienorand> raddy: Oh, I'm not actually sure how to do it... but I might be able to find out...
<usr13> Kerio: What vidoe card do you have?
<raddy> ienorand: i'll manage to reinstall Vista bcd if i able to boot Vista even after installing grub in root partition.
<Kerio> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<mado> do you know anything about this issue? ... i just tried to install "gdesklets" ... but when i click the entry in the applications-menu i get the following error-message -> -> -> childprocess »gdesklets« could not be executed (No such file or directory)
<michele_> Hi. In FFMpeg deb sources, there are two versions of ffmpeg: the "debian" one (no mp3, no x264) and the unstripped one. How could I tell dpkg-buildpackage which one I want?
<austin__> hey where can i change my screen res
<austin__> cant seem to find it lol
<usr13> !nvidia | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<p-f> How can I change the keyboard repeat rate in X? xset is complaining about a missing XFree86-Misc module, kde has no such setting in its latest version and I don't have gnome and kbdrate is for the console only.
<raddy> mado : It is not installed properly
<austin__> nvm got it
<mado> do i have to install it again raddy ?
<disappea1edng> how do I list all the packages availble for install in apt-get ?
<raddy> mado: Yeah, try doing that.
<mado> ok raddy
<p-f> disappea1edng: install zsh and do "apt-get install [tab]" :)
<usr13> disappea1edng: What?
<p-f> disappea1edng: more seriously though, aptitude has a console UI with a list
<scunizi> disappea1edng: you can look at them in synaptic in the gui or on cli use aptitude to list.
<p-f> disappea1edng: there's also the god-awful synaptic
<usr13> disappea1edng: Thare are many many applications.
<ActionParsnip> p-f: you can use apt-cache it you wish
<disappea1edng> scunizi:what is the command line?
<raddy> Hello Everybody can anybody tell me the command sequence for installing grub in hd0,6?
<ActionParsnip> p-f:  you can grep its output too
<disappea1edng> sudo aptitude ?
<p-f> ActionParsnip: yeah I guess that would also work
<disappea1edng>  that's what I am planning to do thx
<ActionParsnip> !grub | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mado> nope ... didn't work as expected raddy
<ActionParsnip> p-f: i find it faster, synaptic takes an ae to do anything
<ActionParsnip> *age
<scunizi> disappea1edng: what is the command line? terminal.. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<p-f> ActionParsnip: plus the UI is terrible
<Kerio> usr13 i would be contempt with just using the vesa driver
<Kerio> im using a custom kernel
<usr13> disappea1edng: Thare are many many applications. But you can use apt-cache  to look at them via CLI
<ActionParsnip> p-f: i dont mind that, i can make a brew and have a shower before synaptic gets its act together
<Kerio> which i cant get to work with the nvidia drivers
<p-f> ActionParsnip: I bet you can't find a way to change the keyboard rate in that time though :p
<ActionParsnip> Kerio: its near impossible for us to suppport a custom kernel
 * p-f has been trying to do so for the past 20-30 minutes
<disappea1edng> omg nvm I got it from the man pages
<p-f> KDE decided to remove the option for some obscure reason
<Kerio> i understand that but i just need some help with acivating the vesa driver
<p-f> probably out of pure evil
<ActionParsnip> p-f: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-978590.html
<bododo> Hi folks! :)
<usr13> Kerio: Are you unable to attain proper screen size resolution?
<Kerio> yes
<murlidhar> okies now i have upgraded my ibex to jaunty but i can't see the new menu.lst
<usr13> Kerio: What driver are y ouusing now?
<mishaFar> поставить например 9.0.5?
<ActionParsnip> p-f: had some guy in here yesterday who refused to edit the conf file and insisted on slogging his guts out to try find a gui method
<ActionParsnip> p-f: very entertaining
<Kerio> some nvidia driver that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> !ru | mishaFar
<ubottu> mishaFar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<scunizi> Kerio: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace the nvidia driver listing with either nv or vesa
<p-f> ActionParsnip: I don't mind config files :)
<ienorand> raddy: there you go: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<p-f> ActionParsnip: I'll have a look at that thread, thanks
<usr13> Kerio: You are best off to use driver "nv"
<p-f> ActionParsnip: [although they seem to be recommending kbdrate, which is only for the console]
<bododo> I have ubuntu 9.04 on my ibook G4 (ppc) installed. Everything's fine, but the fonts are still very ugly (the rendering) it really makes it unusable. ANy tips for improving this, please?
<Kerio> the thing is that a nvidia conf utility has genereated multiple orgconf files
<usr13> Kerio: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | bododo
<ubottu> bododo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kerio> and i do not have a clue which one it uses
<p-f> and they're talking as though xset runs, which it doesn't here (complains about a missing XFree86-Misc)
<usr13> Kerio: Send us the url
<erUSUL> Kerio: xorg.conf the other will have some kind of suffix
<scunizi> Kerio: only one file works at a time.. and it's always named xorg.conf
<bododo> thanks ActionParsnip, looking at this right now
<usr13> !pastebin | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ianh99> bododo, Try System->Prefs->Appearance choose the fonts tab and try various options in there
<acerbus> In 9.04, is there a way to modify the notification when receiving messags in Pidgin? I want the notification to appear, but not the message itself in the notification.
<ienorand> raddy: grub> setup (hd0,6) seems to be it, after  grub> root (hd0,6)
<bododo> ianh99: that's what I'm actually doing. Nothing really improves it
<ALiENr0x> hello, i dunno why but my audio no work after reboot i listen only a rumor when start audio files
<ALiENr0x> someone can help me?
<cnus8n> acerbus: I was also asking for the same problem a few hours back
<raddy> ienorand: Thank you very much
<bododo> whatever I try to tweak, it never equals OSX fonts rendering quality
<Kerio> shoudl i just paste into that url?
<usr13> !sound | ALiENr0x
<ubottu> ALiENr0x: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kerio> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<bododo> should i recompile freetype2 ?
<cnus8n> acerbus: i then turned off all notifications - http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<Kerio> think im using "Latest Legacy GPU version (96.43.xx series): 96.43.11"
<acerbus> cnus8n, yeah, but I don't want to turn it all off as I kind of like it. I just don't like that my IM's are notified for everyone to see.
<usr13> Kerio: You should send us that URL so that we can see your xorg.conf file.
<dbglt> any reason why my volume output would be relatively low compared to intrepid? I've checked all channels with alsa, and volume is maximised.... it's just not as loud
<Kerio> ah ok
<murlidhar> okies now i have upgraded my ibex to jaunty but i can't see the new menu.lst.......... how do i get the new menu.lst ?
<technopagan> acerbus: When you deactivate the libnotify-plugin in Pidgin, messages will not appear anymore.
<cnus8n> same problem, but till they find a way to configure the notifications, I am turning it off. dont want the msgs to go off in public
<defrysk>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cnus8n> technopagan: oh, thanks - will try it out and tell
<acerbus> technopagan, I'm aware of that, but that would disable notifications completely. What I'm hoping is to still have the notifications, just not with the actual IM message content in the notification, more like "Mr. Hyde just sent you a message" and that's it.
<raddy> exit
<killuats> hi all, how do i check if im using the hardware accelerated or vesa video card driver on my ubuntu machine?
<murlidhar> i have upgraded my ibex to jaunty but i can't see the new menu.lst.......... how do i get the new menu.lst ?
<ALiENr0x> hello, i dunno why but my audio no work after reboot i listen only a rumor when start audio files
<ALiENr0x> someone can help me?
<Kerio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159330/
<usr13> Kerio: Try:   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scunizi> killuats: you could type glxgears in a terminal
<ALiENr0x> usr13: i have tryed all howto possible
<Kerio> ok, wwont that remove it?
<jatt> how do I turn the beep in a console (gnome-terminal)?
<killuats> scunizi, thanks i'll try that
<jatt> off?
<ALiENr0x> usr13: but first of reboot audio work good
<ienorand> usr13: Don't think that's a good idea...
<Kerio> usr13: done
<alienkid10> where is the ubuntu 8.10 wallpaper located in 9.04?
<acerbus> jatt, rmmod pcspkr. But that disables PC speaker completely.
<shadeslayer> hi,whats the command to probe for other OS's on the system and add them to grub?
<usr13> Kerio: And then restart the X server. (To restart the Xserver  youcan either reboot or do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<killuats> scunizi, i now see gears, does this means im using the correct driver?
<usr13> ienorand: What is not a good idea?
<scunizi> killuats: looks like it :)
<murlidhar> i have upgraded my ibex to jaunty but i can't see the new menu.lst.......... how do i get the new menu.lst ?
<alienkid10> where is the ubuntu 8.10 wallpaper located in 9.04?
<cdw32> hello, does anyone know anything about the software sources?
<defrysk> jatt, you can edit default profile > general in terminal and untic terminal bell
<killuats> scunizi, thanks.
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: its been removed
<trylik> hi, can i open images from ftp server directly from gnome apss? like gimp or gobble?
<erUSUL> !anyone | cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alienkid10> shadeslayer: where can I find it now then?
<erUSUL> trylik: Places>connect to Server
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: google around
<technopagan> acerbus: Understood - But I don't see a way to configure notifications that way. Most likely it is easier to modify the libnotify-plugin for Pidgin so that it does not transport the actual messages to the notification-system, but replaces them with a generic message like you just described ...
<murlidhar> i tried dpkg-reconfigure grub ........but couldn't find the new menu.lst
<trylik> erUSUL i dont see that option
<acerbus> Thanks, technopagan.
<Kerio> usr13 i cant get a display know
<erUSUL> trylik: ? i'm still in intrepid... are you using gnome
<erUSUL> ?
<Kerio> remote connecting to the server with vnc
<Kerio> tunneling through ssh
<cdw32> the software manager is saying that my current repositories are invalid
<Kerio> im trying the x11vnc -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -noxdamage -ncache 10
<usr13> Kerio: You will have to restart the VNC
<austin__> yo im trying to get warcraft 3 to play with wine when i open the game the screen res changes and the screen goes white
<erUSUL> cdw32: System>Administration>software sources
<austin__> someone said appdb?
<Kerio> reboot the system?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<trylik> erSUL well im using KDE. but for ex gobby is an gnome app, and when i open file, i see "non-kde" window
<erUSUL> !appdb | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<algurtnsinagra> hi
<usr13> Yes, just reboot
<Kerio> it is restarted
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: wrong target bro
<murlidhar> i don't see the new kernel in my menu.lst :( can anyone help me ?
<scunizi> austin__: winedb.. at wine's site
<Kerio> restarting the system now
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: soz :)
<killuats> question again guys, i just installed ubuntu9.04, when i was using 8.04, my soundcard soundmax ac97 is working fine, but not i have volume control, but no output sound is produced.
<ienorand> usr13: Well, there didn't seem to be much configuration in the xorg worth resetting...
<erUSUL> !appdb | austin__
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: no worries, i'm still alive :)
<ubottu> austin__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<erUSUL> trylik: if you are in kde you should find a way to do it via fuse or something like that... becouse i dunno if kio-slaves are aviable to gnome apps
<kvebbsemann> who was talking about fdisk to me again?
<usr13> ienorand: Yea, I konw.  SO xorg will set up and try to reconfigure  asthe xserver restarts again.
<shadeslayer> anyone who can help me with os-prober?
<cdw32> erUsl: im there
<murlidhar> can anyone help me get the jaunty's kernel show up in the menu.lst ?
<algurtnsinagra> hola
<erUSUL> cdw32: and there is no error ?
<erUSUL> murlidhar: sudo update-grub ?
<Kerio> ok, got a display now
<ikonia> shadeslayer: os-prober ?
<murlidhar> erUSUL: i tried that but i couldn't find it
<Kerio> but sam poor reslution
<Kerio> same
<usr13> shadeslayer: What is an os-prober?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: um i basically want to add the windows boot option to grub
<erUSUL> murlidhar: sudo update-grub2 ? maybe jaunty uses grub2 by default?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ok, so you can just add the lines to the menu.lst
<Pici> erUSUL: It doesn't.
<shadeslayer> usr13: its a package to detect other OS's
<kvebbsemann> ive got the fdisk result, who was I talking to again?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I have no idea what os-prober is
<erUSUL> Pici: ok; thanks for the info
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im not sure about the (hd0,0) part
<usr13> Kerio: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> shadeslayer: just add the lines to the menu.lst - the disk ID's work in the same was as ubuntu
<ichat> quick question.... -   im trying to determin if the  new 2.6.29 kernel finally fixed the   NV430  sound issue (where mic doesn't work - on example  acer aspire 93xx serries )
<murlidhar> erUSUL: nopes it's not update-grub2
<cdw32> erUSUL: some of the tabs are not there and i was told last night to delete the bad software sources under the third party software tab, now i only have one there....
<shadeslayer> ok
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: grub counts disks adn partitions from 0
<ichat> anyone have details about it (or found it  (not) working?
<austin__> yea that didnt work
<austin__> still just a white messed up screen when i open it
<erUSUL> shadeslayer: so first partition of the firsts disk (windows natural place) is (hd0,0)
<Kerio> file or catalog do not exist
<shadeslayer> erUSUL: thanks for clearing that
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, does VNC work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Jimi_Neutral: it does
<Kerio> prolly cause i removed it ;)
<Jimi_Neutral> ikonia, thanks :)
<erUSUL> !vnc > Jimi_Neutral
<ubottu> Jimi_Neutral, please see my private message
<usr13> Kerio:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<Nook> Guys, for some reason I can't connect to my Windows workgroup from Ubuntu Jaunty... suggestions?
<austin__> anyone have ideas im trying to run warcraft 3 with wine but when i open it its just a white screen i cant get out of
<erUSUL> cdw32: can you paste the error you get if you run "sudo aptitude update" ? use a pastebin
<Kerio> says it isnt installed
<Nook> austin__ go to http://winehq.org and look at the program under the app databbse
<ActionParsnip> Nook: does the account you are accessing it with have a password?
<erUSUL> Kerio: is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<austin__> yea i did that i dont know what to dow with it
<cdw32> erUSUL: let me see what i can do
<austin__> there is no download
<Nook> Actionparsnip - Yeah.
<austin__> if thats what im suppose to do
<murlidhar> erUSUL: while upgrading it gave me an option that if i wanted to keep the old menu.lst or write a new one.... how can i make my jaunty ask me that same question again ?
<ActionParsnip> Nook: ok thats all i got then
<Kerio> the file or catalog do not exist
<bogdan_> Hi everyone
<Nook> lol
<erUSUL> austin__: in the appdb there are tips and tricks to get windows programs running well on wine
<bogdan_> got a question
<bogdan_> if i upgrade to 9.04
<bogdan_> can i then upgrade to 9.10 when it's released ?
<ActionParsnip> Nook: if you want your samba to appear in the same workgroup I know that one
<koshar1> bogdan_ you should be able to
<austin__> so its not a download?
<ActionParsnip> Nook: what messages do yu get? Can you see the workgroup and just not enter it?
<Nook> When it says "Opening Workgroup" I eventually get an error that says "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<bogdan_> koshar1, ok thx
<Nook> I can see the workgroup, just not enter it.
<bogdan_> koshar1, dunno much about dist-upgrade :)
<b3rz3rk3r> nook i get that too
<Kerio> i got multiple xorg.conf files
<Kerio> 2
<Kerio> 3
<Kerio> .4
<FloodBot2> Kerio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koshar1> bogdan_ in my experiance i prefer fresh install,
<ActionParsnip> Nook: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278992
<KingKimi> how do i make ubuntu access the files of virtualbox xp ???
<erUSUL> bogdan_: yes you can.
<bogdan_> koshar1, yeah it's nice a fresh install
<Kerio> but i removed the default one
<koshar1> KingKimi use the shared dir
<bogdan_> koshar1, but what about the settings ?
<Nook> @ActionParsnip - looking now
<ActionParsnip> Nook: i dont use windows so i'm not much help really but my websearch skills are badass
<Kerio> maye i could just rename one of the old ones?
<bogdan_> erUSUL, thx
<KingKimi> koshar1, how ? any links ?
<Kerio> maybe*
<koshar1> bogdan_ copy your home dir across and then over write it back,
<cdw32> erUSUL:  what is a paste bin or how do i use it
<Nook> actionparsnip - lol
<erUSUL> !paste | cdw32
<ubottu> cdw32: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> Nook: ?
<koshar1> bogdan rsync is your friend
<bogdan_> koshar1, hmm , your right, i'm dumb :)
<bogdan_> koshar1, thnx
<usr13> Kerio Did it ever work properly before?
<KingKimi> koshar1, your reply is not informative :( :(
<faileas> KingKimi: the secret of VMs is to use it like a normal box
<kjelle> Hello. I have created a ubuntu stick with 8.04-alternative on (i don't want graphical installation). However, how do i set the installation to use my usb stick as "cdrom", it claims no cdrom is installed... why doesn't it just use the medium it is running from..?
<Kerio> it worked well enough with the "vesa" driver
<Kerio> 85 hx
<faileas> so.. set up windows file sharing on the VM and use samba
<Kerio> 800x600
<Pici> !enter | Kerio
<ubottu> Kerio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> Kerio: I'm trying to figure out what package needs to be installed to get dpkg-reconfigure to work for you.
<koshar1> KingKimi if you install the addons there will be a shared folder
<KingKimi> faileas, :O i want to make ubuntu acess the files in vbox xp > is this possible ?
<icesword> kingfishr: sure
<faileas> KingKimi: use a shared folder
<KingKimi> koshar1, where are the addons ?? any download link ?
<icesword> kingfishr: you need to set up a share
<usr13> How does one find out what package dpkg-reconfigure comes from?
<erUSUL> usr13: you made a typo... i already corrected 14:41 < erUSUL> Kerio: is 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Kerio> what info do you need from me usr13?
<cdw32> ubottu: paste my url. what my url?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> usr13: dpkg
<murlidhar> can anyone help me get the jaunty's kernel show up in the menu.lst ?
<koshar1> KingKimi on the Vm go to the install addons , it will mount an iso where you can install the addons withing the client
<erUSUL> cdw32: the one you will get when you hit paste on that web page... also ubottu is a bot
<usr13> erUSUL: Thank you
<usr13> Kerio: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<icesword> cdw32: huh? you go to that site, paste your questions, upload it, then you get a link
<Kerio> it made e new one know
<Kerio> and stored a backup
<KingKimi> koshar1, there are no install addons option vbox OSE
<Nook> Actionparsnip, you're gonna laugh at this one. Samba wasn't installed.
<cdw32> erUSUL: what should i use as the poster
<erUSUL> cdw32 is fine
<usr13> Kerio: Restart the X server and see how it goes.
<Nook> I thought Samba was included by default?!
<HammerHead66> anyone remember what i need to search for in synaptic for DVD codecs for the good bad and the ugly?
<Kerio> ok, rebooting it now
<Kerio> thx alot for all the help btw
<koshar1> KingKimi  start the client, then devices > install guest addons
<Nook> @HammerHead66, just install VLC - it's got it all built in.
<HammerHead66> ﻿Nook: ok thanks
<KingKimi> koshar1, ok .. but it says connection timed out error :'(
<cdw32> my name...
<cdw32> erUSUL: here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/159340/ there is the message.
<Nook> Can you guys recommend a IRC client for Ubuntu Xchat is what I'm currently using.
<michaeldelaney> I'm trying to look something up and I can't remember the terminology for something: what are "services" users called in Ubuntu? Users which only exist to run daemons and such?
<michaeldelaney> Nook: Xchat doesn't suck
<HammerHead66> ﻿Nook: i like pidgin
<faileas> Nook: if you don't mind qt, kvirc is great
<Pici> Nook: irssi, konversation, xchat (not xchat-gnome)
<erUSUL> cdw32: there is no problem with your sources... what was exactly the problem you were seeing ?
<theuser1> how can i check do i need ddr 1 ram or ddr2 ram ?
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone having issues with some weird Jaunty hang ups?
<jtaji> michaeldelaney: system users
<linduxed> how do i mark a package to never be upgraded?
<Nook> @Pici - yeah, not using xchat-gnome
<Pici> theuser1: Please ask in ##hardware
<Kerio> it still try to use the nvidia drivers, but they wont enable no matter how many times i reboot
<TheFunkbomb> theuser1, go to crucial.com and do a search.
<FoolsRun> blarg. I keep connecting without changing my name first :)
<FoolsRun> jtaji: thanks!
<theuser1> TheFunkbomb: ya. how can i check what motherboard i have
<erUSUL> theuser1: sudo dmidecode | less
<HammerHead66> ﻿linduxed: I think you right click it
<usr13> theuser1: Depends on the MB
<TheFunkbomb> that
<theuser1> ya. how can i check what motherboard i have
<icesword> theuser1: if you have windows, it is easy
<linduxed> HammerHead66: i dont think synaptic has such an option
<erUSUL> theuser1: already answered
<usr13> theuser1: Open the box, look for model number and google it.
<user5> hi
<icesword> theuser1: hwinfo
<icesword> !hwinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwinfo
<icesword> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 43 kB, installed size 112 kB
<koshar1> KingKimi you should install the addons regardless, it makes the vm a lot better experiance, and a lot more seemless\
 * SandGorgon is away: Gone away for now
<erUSUL> theuser1: both your questions can be answered with "sudo dmidecode | less" or "sudo lshw | less"
<Pici> !away > SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon, please see my private message
<FoolsRun> is it possible to "convert" a normal user to a system user?
<TheFunkbomb> theuser1, you can also do sudo lshw
<oshua86> hey guys, when you connect via ssh you get some system information, memory ussage HD users logged in etc, is there a command to call that info?
<Pici> FoolsRun: What do you mean by a system user?
<cdw32> erUSUL: ok this all started when i tried to upgrade to jaunty. The update manager told me that it could not contact all of the repositories because they were invalid or the code was not right. so i was told last night to delete them. Also i have noticed that when i use the online guide and it schows screen shots, my windows look very different
<mbana> am i the only one who hates the new notification
<erUSUL> FoolsRun: in theory with usermod...
<FoolsRun> Pici: heh, I'm just repeating a term I was told :) I mean a user which runs daemons like the www-data user
<HammerHead66> ﻿linduxed:if you go into synaptic undere the /settings tab "Distribution you can change it there
<theuser1> http://pastebin.com/m587b2d9c
<usr13> oshua86: top
<Kerio> usr13 i have installed some nvidia tool that i think messes things up
<Kerio> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<odinsbane> any luck using an MPC computer with ubuntu?
<koshar1> mbana probly
<Tuplad> hey guys! I am running an old ubuntu live cd 7.10. I would like to convert my ext3fs harddrive to ntfs, is that possible ?
<usr13> oshua86: who
<erUSUL> cdw32: the first thing is normal during dist upgrade.... the second issue seems very subjective... maybe you just need to change the them you are using?
<theuser1> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m587b2d9c
<Pici> FoolsRun: Theres no difference, only that typically, users that only exist to run daemons do not have a real login shell. cat /etc/passwd and compare those users to real users.
<cdw32> erUSUL: i cant even upgrade to intrepid
<koshar1> Tuplad you may need ntfs tools installed
<erUSUL> Tuplad: it is easy to reformat a drive (you loose the data)
<Tuplad> erUSUL: it's not an option
<Tuplad> erUSUL: it's a 500gb harddrive with 250gb info on it
<FoolsRun> Pici: they also show up in fast user switch, which I'd rather they not :)
<oshua86> usr13, yeah I know these two commnads i was just looking for something that would give me the same exact output, i dunno what is creating thatinfo
<koshar1> Tuplad with partitioning work theres always a risk of losing data, if its valuable you should have a backup
<erUSUL> theuser1: press space to see all the output (less is a pager to view text files)
<usr13> Kerio: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<j0nr> hiya...trying to configure xstartup for a gnome-desktop, but just keep getting a grey screen. What do I need in my xstartup (and what don't I need)? cheers
<Kerio> usr13 i got 2 nvidia drivers there that wont enable
<Pici> FoolsRun: See if changing their login shells to /bin/false fixes that.
<Kerio> and i cant switch them
<Tuplad> koshar1: I see. but could you maybe link me to a manual or anything ? no idea what to look for
<cdw32> erUSUL: so is there anything that i can do to fix it?
<FoolsRun> Pici: just noticed that difference. Thanks :)
<Kerio> to use some thats non propriatary
<p-f> 9.04 -> aplay -l gives "no soundcards found". Great, how do I fix this?
<lianimator1> how do I restart X in jaunty?
<erUSUL> Tuplad: convert ext3 to ntfs without data loss no possible afaik
<Pici> FoolsRun: Actually, it maybe be better to use a new user for that, so you don't inadvertently break something.
<Pici> lianimator1: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Pici> !enter | Kerio
<koshar1> Tuplad look for the option in gparted, and if its greyed out i beleive you need ntfs tools or some package like that.
<ubottu> Kerio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> cdw32: i dunno you are using dell mirrors maybe they do not have jaunty yet?? ask in a dell forum
<Tuplad> erUSUL: to any other fs then maybe ? I can't view my external hdd on my mac :(
<lianimator1> Pici: there isn't a keybinding anymore?
<cdw32> erUSUL: i can't update through the manager and i can create an .iso image...
<FoolsRun> Pici: I'm not messing with anything that can't be fixed easily enough, bu tthank you
<Pici> !dontzap | lianimator1
<ubottu> lianimator1: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<jtaji> FoolsRun: it would be good if the fast user switch let you set a minimum UID
<erUSUL> cdw32: do you get an error in the update manager or simply there is no option to upgrade ?
<Vadim> hi all. Just downloaded jaunty i386 livecd version and want to install it under windows but wubi won't start. Can anyone help please?
<killuats> hi, when i was using ubuntu8.04, i remember there was a restricted driver notification, and made me install it, but there's no notification like that, how do i enable that?
<jtaji> FoolsRun: a minimum UID of 1000 would do what you want
<cdw32> erUSUL: do you know another mirror i can use?
<koshar1> Vadim: check the media
<icesword> Vadim: wubi sucks
<Vadim> koshar1: how can I do it? I'm trying to install from image
<Szaboka> guys, i have a problem everytime i try to modprobe, it says: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<FoolsRun> jtaji: it doens't let you, though, does it?
<erUSUL> cdw32: there are many ubuntu mirrors but dell repos are tweaked to its machines so you really should ask someone familiar with them (delll support for example) for advice. maybe its ok to use normal ubuntu repos maybe it is not i dunno
<cdw32> erUSUL i was getting errors before i deleted the invalid soruces. now id do not get an option to upgrade
<dokuro> does anyone knows about the problem with the ATI driver...
<alexb92> hey guys the internet has stopped working in 9.04 is there a way to fix it?
<jtaji> FoolsRun: I don't know
<Vadim> icesword: is there a way to do it - just haven't got blank cd's to record it on - try to install from image
<cdw32> erUSUL is there a dell irc
<lianimator> how do I disable hardware scan??
<alexb92> it is direct with an ethernet cable so i dont think theres much that needs to be configured
<jtaji> FoolsRun: it would be a logical feature to have
<lianimator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204 (second last post)
<killuats> i too, have ati video card, on 8.04, it prompted me to install restricted driver, but now, it doesn't, using 9.04 now.
<`Ned> ever since I upgraded to 9.04, I haven't been able to play or burn dvd. the dvd drive won't mount the discs any more
<dokuro> because ubuntu freezes as soon as it is enabled...
<usr13> oshua86: You could look at /etc/ssh/sshd_conf  and see what is generating  thebanner.
<FoolsRun> jtaji: I agree, but just a bit beyond my ability to affect
<Szaboka> modprobing results is: 'WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/'
<Szaboka> what that says?
<erUSUL> cdw32: i dunno check resources here http://linux.dell.com/
<Pici> oshua86: Its probably generated by motd, see man motd and man motd.tail for what files control that.
<dassouki> is there a way i can run keynote on ubuntu
<dokuro> in fact it installed great but as soon as i installed the dirver (and i used the automatic one and the one on ati's web page) is hangs on start up
<dokuro> i had to go back to 8.10
<Vadim> hi all. Just downloaded jaunty i386 livecd version and want to install it from image under windows but wubi won't start. Can anyone help please?
<dokuro> i  have never used wubi...
<madsj> how do I get pm-hibernate to lock the session with a password ?
<icesword> something like disk install. what's the word, I forgot
<Vadim> dokuro: ok is there another way to install it without burning on cd?
<dokuro> you can use... an usb stick
<madsj> have tried googling, but no usable result came up
<icesword> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Szaboka> guys, i have a problem everytime i try to modprobe, it says: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<Szaboka> please help me
<Kerio> my proble is this. i have many xorg files and i can not figure out how to specify which one to use
<Kerio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159349/
<dokuro> what is the version of the ATI driver in 9.04
<dokuro> or where can i konw..
<j0nr> hiya...trying to configure xstartup for a gnome-desktop, but just keep getting a grey screen. What do I need in my xstartup (and what don't I need)? cheers
<jtholmes> dokuro, i believe something like  apt-cache policy PKGNAME
<usr13> Kerio: /etc/X11/xorg.conf     will be used if it exists.
<pepperja1k> !startup | j0nr may help
<ubottu> j0nr may help: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<`Ned> does anyone know why my dvd drive can't mount any discs any more after I upgraded to 9.04?
<Kerio> ok, so if i just manage to configure it properly it will be used?
<HammerHead66> anyone know what to look up in synaptic for the good bad and ugly?
<rolo> Hiya.  Seems there's a bug with VNC not working when Compiz is enabled (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/77442/+subscribe).  I'm trying to disable Compiz so I can connect to my machine in VNC, and have tried:
<rolo> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-session/rh/window_manager "metacity"
<dewdude> good bad and ugly what?
<rolo> This doesn't give me an error, but I think I need to restart the x sessino or something.  I only have command line access to the machine.  Maybe I need to reboot it?  But then I won't have a Gnome sessino open when I restart.  Any ideas if I can sort this out with just shell access or do I need to wait until I get back in front of the box?
<rolo> Thanks for any help.  Am loving Jaunty so far :>
<FloodBot2> rolo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HammerHead66> for the dvd
<tootskyo> guys how do I enable metacity??
<dokuro> i run that command and it would be somewere in a list i presume...
<scunizi> tootskyo: metacity --replace
<Szaboka> guys, i have a problem everytime i try to modprobe, it says: WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
<usr13> Kerio: If you want to try xorg.conf.1  do this:  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alexb92> is there a way to fix an ethernet connection automatically?
<koshar1> tootskyo metacity --replace
<qdb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7159261&postcount=22 : "do nvidia mx 400 videocards work with ubuntu 9.04 ?"
<tootskyo> O.o... thnx a lot
 * SandGorgon is back.
<dokuro> wow and how would i find out the pakage name is not going to be atidriver...
<dokuro> lol
<koshar1> qdb they should
<jtholmes> j0nr, believe sessions changed to  'Startup applications' in 9.04
<alexb92> ?
<DASPRiD> is something wrong with the icq-server / another protocoll change? Pidgin can't connect to it
<preglow> i have an internation (norwegian) apple aluminium usb keyboard, and the swapped keys problem is _still_ there, but now the keyboard option to fix it is gone. any new way to deal with it?
<rolo> Hiya. Seems there's a bug with VNC not working when Compiz is enabled (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc/+bug/77442/+subscribe). I'm trying to disable Compiz so I can connect to my machine in VNC, and have tried: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-session/rh/window_manager "metacity".  This doesn't give me an error, but I think I need to restart the x sessino or...
<rolo> ...something. I only have command line access to the machine. Maybe I need to reboot it? But then I won't have a Gnome sessino open when I restart. Any ideas if I can sort this out with just shell access or do I need to wait until I get back in front of the box?  Thanks for any help. Am loving Jaunty so far :>
<usr13> Kerio: If you want to try xorg.conf.2009427134143  do this:  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2009427134143 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EdgEy-> anyone here on Jaunty having problems with flash player in firefox?
<qdb> ok. thank you. koshar1. do you know about this problem exactly and know that it is fixed in 9.04?
<EdgEy-> sometimes it works, sometimes videos just don't load (there is an empty space)
<koshar1> qdb what prob? are you using nv or nvidia driver?
<qdb> firm driver, nvidia's own proprietary
<qdb> koshar1
<cdw32> erUsul sorry the comp rebooted
<jtholmes> EdgEy-, have similar problem from time to time suspect it is the video itself not necesarily ff
<EdgEy-> jtholmes well it happens a lot
<EdgEy-> and for videos that work on other platforms
<EdgEy-> i'm not sure if it could be because i'm on amd64
<lastman> Hi, I ve upgraded my system vom 8.04 to 8.10. It works so far, but 2D-grafic is very slow and it s not possible to activate visual effects any more. The system info shows me, that there is a proprietary driver for my ati ht 2400 pro. I tried to activate it but nothing happens. Any idea how to activate it  or how to get the 2D/3D performance?
<jtholmes> hmm i only experience it a little
<xathullu> Im having some issues with madwifi. Its either not installed or isnt functioning properly. Either way it does appear to be on my machine
<EdgEy-> for example youtube videos won't load for me at all right now
<dokuro> does the apt-cache policy tells me the pakage i have or the pakage that is on the repos..
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> One silly question
<p-f> Sound used to work in 8.10. Now in 9.04, aplay -l gives "no soundcards found" and alsamixer gives snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<jtholmes> EdgEy-, give me a youtube url and i will see if it plays here
<raddy> How to use auto-completion in Gnome-Do?
<lianimator> how do I disable hardware scans as stated here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348204
<Mbear> I put Ubuntu netbook remix on my Aspire One... is cool
<cousteau> how can I set Compiz as the default wm manually? (without Appearance > Visual Effects)
<dokuro> radeon hd 4870 does not work...
<koshar1> raddy it should be on by default
<EdgEy-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx4x-tjRFjk jtholmes but i can't find a video that does load for me
<cousteau> (and without having to type `compiz --replace` every time)
<dokuro> super hangs on startup
<xathullu> cant get madwifi to work
<ljsoftnet> can i save setting i made in "PulseAudio Device Chooser" particularly in "Volume Control"?
<Magician> Hello
<ljsoftnet> hi
<madsj> !pm-hiberntae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm-hiberntae
<raddy> koshar1: It is on. but the problem is, for example if i wanted to enter search web ubuntu, while i start entering se it self, it suggest search web, but how do i select it to enter ubuntu after that?
<p-f> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mercutio22> hello there. Methinks my kernel was not updated properly when upgrading to jaunty. uname -r reveals 2.6.27-8-generic.
<jtholmes> EdgEy-, hold on it is dnld gstreamer
<Mbear> I have a problem getting at my shared printer on my Windows Network.  Ubuntu finds the printer, but test print page fails.  Ideas?
<p-f> double clicking on the volume control? What volume control? I'm in the console.
<knk0> hi, is there any alternative for fglrx in 9.04? My card doesn't work with it
<thegnuworld> I am getting this error when compiling tor on 9.04 any input is appreciated http://www.pastebin.ca/1404821
<Magician> Mbear>  have you ried cups
<raddy> koshar1: I dunno how to get past auto-completion
<Mbear> Hi Magigcian, no, but if you explain how, I will give it a go
<Magician> ok pm me and i will send you some step by step info
<koshar1> raddy its not like beagle, far more limited, just does app /file
<qdb> is ctrl bckspc disabled in ubuntu 8.10? i can enable it with sudo dontzap --disable ?
<thegnuworld> I am getting this error when compiling tor on 9.04 any input is appreciated http://www.pastebin.ca/1404821
<EdgEy-> jtholmes i just tried "aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree && aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree", it's working now, but this seems to happen every day or so, i'm not sure why
<knk0> hi, is there any alternative for fglrx in 9.04? My card doesn't work with it
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I use amarok from kde-experimental
<raddy> koshar1: it does what i said, so just tell me how to get past auto completion.
<scunizi> !repete | thegnuworld
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete
<g0th> just as a side note: amarok from jaunty works even worse than the one from kde-experimental
<scunizi> !repeat | thegnuworld
<ubottu> thegnuworld: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<usr13> EdgEy-: That is weird.
<g0th> I have the following problem: in 90% of the cases all window (and also osd) are filled with white
<|blabla|> koshar1 : can i pm you? got trouble with nvidia driver and codec pack. there is a error message ehen i install
<g0th> why is that and how do I solve it?
<EdgEy-> usr13, i know, i'm not sure if something is screwing up the plugin, maybe firefox updates
<g0th> I mean if I open a window I see it normally then suddenly everything is white
<EdgEy-> never had it happen when i was on i386
<g0th> and it doesnt respond if I try to close it for example
<jtholmes> EdgEy-, just selected a utube video, ff downloaded gstreamer sw and selected three videos and all three played w/o any problems will try again tomorrow to see if i have problems ;)
<qdb> is ctrl+alt+bckspc disabled in ubuntu 8.10? i can enable it with sudo dontzap --disable ?
<mark__> Is there a deb package for the original xmms for ubuntu 9.04 or do I need to compile it?.
<Pici> qdb: yes and yes
<thegnuworld> I am getting this error when make compiling tor on 9.04 any input is appreciated http://www.pastebin.ca/1404821
<qdb> thank you
<jtholmes> EdgEy-, not sure what ur problem is
<scunizi> qdb: try command twice in a row
<Pici> mark__: no, xmms is no longer supported upstream, so yes, if you really want it.
<Pici> !xmms | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<qdb> what is new in 9.04 version?
<qdb> ooo 3?
<mark__> Pici: Ok, thanks will compile it then.
<p-f> qdb: they fixed the problem where wifi and sound actually worked... aherm
<qdb> brasero, as i know
<madsj> qdb: new kernel and lots of other things
<qdb> ok
<qdb> thank you
<Pici> qdb: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/904features/
<qdb> ok
<qdb> thank you
<`Ned> I can't mount dvd any more after upgrading to 9.04. is there a way to mount dvd in terminal?
<nathan__> hi!
<reenignEesreveR> i have 8.04. I wanna have svn client 1.6 ... any painless way?
<Schlie> #ubuntu<classroom
<Schlie> #ubuntu-classroom
<EdgEy-> `Ned,  try "mount /dev/sr0 /somefolder"
<christian> ?
<`Ned> ok
<christian> porn
<Guest98380> i need porn
<ljsoftnet> can i save the settings i made in "PulseAudio Device Chooser" particularly in "Volume Control"?
<Ante_Smith> Greetings all, quick question, how do I exit out of a man page using the terminal?
<j0nr> pepperjack, jtholmes: sorry maybe I wasn't clear enough, this is to do with vncserver, and the items that go into ~/.vnc/xstartup. I am trying to set it up so that when I launch a new display and vncviewer into it I get a full gnome deskto...or anything other than a blank grey screen
<EdgEy-> Ante_Smith, q
<Guest98380> i dont wanna be guest
<hbekel> Ante_Smith: press q
<Guest98380> q
<Guest98380> qq
<Magician> exit or ctrl o
<Pici> Guest98380: Stop.
<Guest98380> nuts
<Xcerca> in compiz desktop cube how can i change the number of desktops from two to four
<Guest98380> sorry
<Ante_Smith> hbekel: Thank you for the insight
<Pici> Guest98380: This is a support channel, if you don't have a question, then it may be best for you to depart.
<scunizi> Xcerca: you have to do that in ccsm
<Guest98380> strike the F1 key
<scunizi> !ccsm | Xcerca
<hbekel> Ante_Smith: man man tells you ;)
<ubottu> Xcerca: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ante_Smith> edgey: Thank you as well
<EdgEy-> Ante_Smith,  :)
<chi_> hi, i am searching a channel for MAKE and Makefile questions (language c++)
<scunizi> !compile | chi
<ubottu> chi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hbekel> Ante_Smith: na, man less of course
<Dday> Is the mozilla IRC down?
<rdw200169> chi_, you can try ##C++
<Magician> or j#
<chi_> rdw, channel overflowed ;( but thx anyway
<|blabla|> EdgeEy : can i pm you? have problem with error message when installing nvidia driver and gstreamer
<g0th> I have the following problem: in 90% of the cases the content all window (and also osd) from amarok are  filled with white
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, best if you ask in the channel i think, if i can help i will try
<madsj> what's a good simple battery monitor ala xclock; conky only shows system stuff
<g0th> any idea what is causing this/ how to get it working
<g0th> ?
<icedwater> I'm back, and my system's running on Intrepid now :D
<sacarlson> what happend to the gutsy arcive?  I get 404 error here.  is there everywhere or just my network? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/
<momentsvideos> Is this the right place to pose questions about Jaunty trying to connect to the wrong Wifi network each time I reboot?
<Magician> go to jaunty icedwater
<icedwater> Magician: I was on Hardy, have to upgrade step by step :)
<Zilla> turn of automatic connect for that wrong network
<Zilla> ?
<Magician> momentsvideos  yes you are in the right place
<j0nr> What do I need / what don't I need in ~/.vnc/xstartup to get a gnome desktop when viewing a display in vncviewer?
<Magician> that is true  sorry i came in at the end    but if you are upgrading do it through terminal
<|blabla|> ok. i've been download this files http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/nvidia-glx-180_180.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<Magician> not pkg manager
<rdw200169> madsj, from the Power Management application under System->preferences, in the General tab, there is an option to display status in the Notification area
<momentsvideos> Zilla mentioned turning off Auto connect for the wrong network, where can I find this setting?
<finn> anyone know if it's possible to disable maximus on a per-application basis in UNR?
<qdb> sudo: dontzap: command not found
<Magician> edit and then prefferences   will do it momentsvideos
<Pici> qdb: install the dontzap package first
<reenignEesreveR> anyone able to use svn 1.6 on ubuntu 8.04?
<qdb> ok thank you
<hbekel> Pici: there's a package to add one line to xorg.conf?
<g0th> When I run amarok and I open a window and later close it the rectangle behind that window is just grey. What is causing this and how to solve it?
<|blabla|> and the 2 others..when i run it from terminal with sudo dpkg -i nvidia*  show this message = Selecting previously deselected package nvidia-180-kernel-source.
<|blabla|> (Reading database ... 101349 files and directories currently installed.)
<|blabla|> Unpacking nvidia-180-kernel-source (from nvidia-180-kernel-source_180.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<|blabla|> Selecting previously deselected package nvidia-180-libvdpau.
<|blabla|> Unpacking nvidia-180-libvdpau (from nvidia-180-libvdpau_180.44-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb) ...
<|blabla|> Selecting previously deselected package nvidia-glx-180.
<FloodBot2> |blabla|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdw200169> reenignEesreveR, you can check the PPA's on launchpad.
<icedwater> Magician: I was doing it through terminal, yes :) Update-manager is pretty handy, but I don't have it at the moment because I have no X.
<g0th> Also the osd messages of amarok just draw grey rectangles
<scunizi> g0th: sounds like your video driver
<cousteau> I'm using the nvidia 96.43.11 driver (manually downloaded and installed), but Ubuntu doesn't let me enable the visual effects on Appearance since it thinks I'm not using the driver. What can I do?
<g0th> scunizi: I use the nvidia binary drivers
<`Ned> what do I have to install on ubuntu 9.04 in order to get the dvd drive to work again like it used to on 8.04?
<icedwater> What I'm here to ask is, though, is if there is a way to start Ubuntu without going to gdm? I only want to be able to log in, I don't need X.
<scunizi> g0th: which one?
<qdb> dontzap is not found in synaptic
<g0th> 180.44
<|blabla|> i'm noot flooding.. it's jut too long. better pm
<Magician> make sure you have all the updates and upgrades ran before you upgrade to 9.04
<scunizi> g0th: upgrade to the .54 and you might see a difference
<icedwater> `Ned: do you know which DVD drive you have? Check lspci or dmesg to see.
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, use that site paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> |blabla|: Please us a pastebin
<`Ned> I meant 8.10...that's what I had before
<rdw200169> icedwater, you can either use 'Recovery' via the grub option, or just create a new entry that puts the system into a different runlevel
<g0th> scunizi: what package is that in ubuntu jaunty?
<`Ned> icedwater, where is lpsci or dmesg?
<rdw200169> icedwater, reference 'runlevels', 'init', and 'upstart' for more information on how runlevels and all that work
<qdb> dontzap is not found in synaptic, Pici
<Pici> qdb: It is definitely in the Jaunty repositories.
<scunizi> g0th: it's not.. only available at nvidia.. what kind of card do you have? 9 series?
<Pici> !info dotnzap | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: Package dotnzap does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> !info dontzap | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<momentsvideos> Thanks for your help, that fixed my Wifi Issue. Great channel.
<j0nr> What do I need / what don't I need in ~/.vnc/xstartup to get a gnome desktop when viewing a display in vncviewer?
<Magician> anytime
<g0th> scunizi: GeForce 8600M GS
<qdb> what is jaunty? 904?
<Pici> qdb: Yes.
<defrysk> qdb, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<qdb> ok
<Pici> !gksudo | defrysk qdb
<ubottu> defrysk qdb: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<qdb> i looked at it
<defrysk> Section "ServerFlags"
<defrysk>         Option          "DontZap"               "false"
<defrysk> EndSection
<qdb> it was empty
<fentible> Hello all
<g0th> scunizi: could some xorg option cause this=
<Pici> qdb: Are you running 9.04?
<g0th> scunizi: I will upload the xorg file....
<qdb> no
<defrysk> qdb, put that in it and save
<qdb> 810
<qdb> ok
<Pici> qdb: Then ctrl-alt-backspace shouldn't be disabled.
<Doble> i have a dell poweredge R200 server at home, its quite noisy so I'd like to be able to put it into standby or power it down in some way when I'm not using it, but I need to be able to power it back on again remotely when I need to, is there a way of doing that with ubuntu?
<scunizi> g0th: shouldn't be much of an issue with that card and your current driver.. xorg won't have much in it.. maybe something to do with the refresh rate setting of your monitor
<Dday> scunizi
<qdb> i have saved it
<g0th> scunizi: it is a laptop
<Dday> i need a driver for nvidia 7300gt
<qdb> now it works? i will try some time
<Dday> do you know where i can get one?
<defrysk> qdb , after logging out and in ctrl-alt-bckspce should work again
<qdb> ok
<qdb> thank you
<Pici> !nvdia > Dday
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia
<Pici> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xathullu> Trying to remove madwifi for a fresh install. ( the install i have isnt working right). When I try to put my madwifi devices down terminal gives an error msg saying there is no such device. How Can I tell my maching=e that it has wifi devices?
<sacarlson> Ubuntu 7.1 gutsy repositorys are lost 404 errors on all  here Thailand can someone test this site from another location?:    http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/
<g0th> scunizi: http://pastebin.com/m1f28adcb
<mib_i3mlvva2> Hi all, is there some page where it lists the specific changes in 9.04 as opposed to 8.10 ubuntu?
<fentible> sacarlson: I'm getting a "not found"
<sacarlson> ok  thanks fentible
<Jeruvy> mib_i3mlvva2: check the release notes
<fentible> No worries
<defrysk> mib_4a6rub, check /topic
<fentible> I need to swap my front and rear audio outputs in software
<fentible> Can anybody help me with that?
<DJones> sacarlson: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ Shows dapper, hardy,intrepid and jaunty, no mention of Gutsy
<fentible> I'm baffled
<mib_i3mlvva2> Jeruvy: I did, but they were so little, apart from the cloud thing for server, there isnt anything much
<rdw200169> fentible, are you running pulseaudio?
<sacarlson> ya djones.  all the mirror seem to look this way.  like gutsy is gone
<Pici> !gutsy | sacarlson DJones
<ubottu> sacarlson DJones: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<scunizi> g0th: xorg looks normal.. but i'm no expert there.. how did you generate that?  or is this lappy preinstalled with ubuntu?
<beeman_nl> hmm i got a strang problem: i got a disk with 0 GB free space, i remove a 18 GB dir and df -h still says there is 0 GB free, while the 18 GB dir is gone
<beeman_nl> any clues?
<thiebaude> DJones: gutsy not supported no more
<fentible> rdw200169: Not yet, I'm happy to install it if it can help!
<beeman_nl> Ubuntu 8.04.2 btw
<sacarlson> ubottu ok that's it thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> beeman_nl: trash isn't empty?
<rdw200169> fentible, are you sure?  its the default...
<Jeruvy> mib_i3mlvva2: there are quite few changes, ext4 for one, keep in mind this is a support channel, so if you'd like to talk about it, #ubuntu-chat may be a better place
<beeman_nl> scunizi: i deleted it via the command line
<student> hi all
<beeman_nl> scunizi: but ill check :)
<xfm> Hi everybody! I updated Ubuntu 9.04 yesterday and I have no more sound. I remember that I changed a few things in last version because I prefered Alsa to the new sound drivers, but I do not remember what I have done and how I can figure out whats happening now... Anyone could give me some tips?
<fentible> rdw200169: I'll check, but I don't think so
<beeman_nl> scunizi: no go :(
<student> i want to know, AVER media TVTUNER card with (Radio) wil work with ubuntu 9.04 gnome 64bit?
<fentible> rdw200169: I've only just upgraded to 9.04
<gorgut> does anyone know of any problems with Mono running high CPU?
<student> I want to use Radio only : )
<rdw200169> fentible, if you check $ ps -AF | grep pulseaudio
<scunizi> beeman_nl: did you "fresh install"? and did you manually partition?
<beeman_nl> what i think is strange, there is a mismatch between Size and Used space:  /dev/sdb1             459G  437G     0 100% /media/disk
<rdw200169> fentible, that will tell you real quick
<xfm> rdw200169: Ah yes, I remeber now I deleted pulsequdio
<beeman_nl> scunizi: it is a 500GB USB disk, 1 ext3 partition
<thiebaude> xfm: thats the problem
<g0th> scunizi: I edited some parts myself I think I forgot which ones
<scunizi> beeman_nl: what the output from sudo fdisk -l
<|blabla|> EdgEy- : please check this  = http://paste.ubuntu.com/159378/plain/
<beeman_nl> scunizi: 1 sec :)
<Szaboka> wlodi, still not working :(
<fentible> rdw200169: Yeah, I'm using it
<scunizi> g0th: that might have done it.
<fentible> rdw200169: Shame on me!
<mib_i3mlvva2> hi, does ubuntu 9.04 install drivers for broadcom wireless and nvidia graphics by default, or it like it used to be
<beeman_nl> scunizi: from that device it is this: /dev/sdb1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<g0th> is there a way to see the difference to the default xorg file?
<rdw200169> fentible, nah, thats fine
<xfm> thiebaude: pulseaudio has never worked correctly on my computer. It was still very buggy in last version
<g0th> scunizi: how can I debug this?
<Hymnosis> hi, how do i set up the remote desktop on jaunty? thanks
<scunizi> beeman_nl: pastebin the whole output
<rdw200169> fentible, you can do some tricks to your pulseaudio configuration to switch the rear and the front
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mib_i3mlvva2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, you should be able to install those straight from apt without downloading the debs, but, have you tried installing "dkms"? :P
<xfm> thiebaude: the upgrade should have re install pulseaudio, no?
<Hymnosis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mib_i3mlvva2> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<beeman_nl> scunizi: this is it: http://pastebin.com/dc45ca6a
<scunizi> g0th: at the top of xorg there is a line that begins with sudo dpkg.. try that to regenerate xorg.. you may also have a backup located at /etc/X11/
<fentible> rdw200169: I'll have a tinker with the config
<EdgEy-> as you can see " nvidia-180-kernel-source depends on dkms; however Package dkms is not installed." might help some :)
<rhys_100> hey guys, i got a big problem. heres the situation. was tri booting, windows vista 32bit, 64bit and windows 7. Just tried to install ubuntu 9.04, went all the way and grub installer failed somehow. it then loaded live disc i think and i played around for a bit. now i loaded back into windows 7 and i cant write to my drives, like i dont have permission.. any ideas?
<|blabla|> <EdgEy-> : my pc doesn't have any internet connection. im online only frm my office
<rdw200169> fentible, the best way to figure out what your problem is:  run pacmd.  from there, type dump
<sgarrity> Is there an official VMware or Virtualbox image for the 9.04 release?
<lastman> Hi, how is it possible to boot ubuntu without xorg? I ve to repair my xorg.conf, because the screens gets black after the
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, ah, i see, hm
<helpme> hi can anyone till me were i can fine the files to get a 3d mouse pointer
<thiebaude> xfm: i dont really know anything about pulseaudio
<rdw200169> fentible, that shows you the configuration that comes from the hal autoconfiguration.
<xfm> Anybody has tried to use alsa instead of pulseaudio with the new ubuntu 9.04?
<rdw200169> fentible, thus, after you find the correct module-sink you dump the hal autodetection and just manually load the correct default sink
<rdw200169> fentible, with the audio in the correct direction
<moonlite> umm i've heard about performance regressions for intel hardware in 9.04. How serious is it? I only use metacity and no 3d games or anything, so basically what is important for me is that scrolling in my webbrowser and evince is fast enough.
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, you can download "dkms" using "sudo aptitude download dkms" on your system
<xfm> thiebaude: ok, thanks. Actually in the previous version, some people didn't like it. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-pulse-audio-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<scunizi> beeman_nl: so both sda1 and sdb1 are pretty big.. which hold your /home?
<thiebaude> xfm: im using my default intel sound
<thiebaude> ok
<lastman> Hi, how is it possible to boot ubuntu without xorg? I ve to repair my xorg.conf, because the screens gets black after the progressbar
<icedwater> rdw200169: I was on the phone. I heard runlevels were taken out of Ubuntu?
<EdgEy-> though you will need to get the right package so that won't work if you have different architecture / ubuntu version
<|blabla|> can i download it manually? link please :)
<rdw200169> icedwater, well, its upstart now, but you still use the rc* directories
<scunizi> lastman: it will boot without xorg .. just no gui..
<fentible> rdw200169: I'll give it my best shot!
<thiebaude> lastman: we would need the output of your xorg.conf file
<technopagan> lastman: When Grub starts (boot), press ESC to get into the boot-menu and select the recovery-option there
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, are you on amd64 9.04 ?
<beeman_nl> scunizi: /home is not a seperate mount, just a dir in /dev/sda1  , the disk that is causing the problems is /dev/sdb1 , mounted on /media/disk/
<Andria> lastman, you could boot with xcfe or other
<icedwater> Yeah, I had some advice to change the gdm entry in rc2.d - did that and my system didn't boot at the time.
<|blabla|> yes amd64 9.04
<rdw200169> icedwater, so, you can set rc3.d to be your gui-less configuration
<EdgEy-> i'm not sure how to get the url, but that is it, just hope you have the dependencies :P
<EdgEy-> on the same here
<rdw200169> icedwater, and set the runlevel appropriately in a grub line so inittab doesn't take over
<g0th> scunizi: great a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gave this: http://pastebin.com/m36572d4b
<g0th> this is probably not a good configuration file
<lastman> thiebaude, I ve got a backup of my working xorg file, but I need a root shell to copy it back, how can I start ubuntu without gui, just to get a shell
<EdgEy-> hmm
<EdgEy-> i will try to find the url
<Pici> icedwater: The best way would be to do  sudo update-rc.d remove gdm  that will cleanly remove it from starting
<scunizi> beeman_nl: I'm going to have to defer to those more knowledgable.. at this point I'm stuck
<|blabla|> ok..it seems difficult to receive the file
<rdw200169> Pici, yeah, but then there's never an option to do gdm ...
<EdgEy-> yes i'm trying to figure out how to get aptitude/apt-get to give me the URL :)
<beeman_nl> scunizi: thanks for your help :)
<j0nr> What do I need / what don't I need in ~/.vnc/xstartup to get a gnome desktop when viewing a display in vncviewer?
<technopagan> lastman: Like I wrote: Reboot, hit ESC, boot recovery-console.
<rdw200169> Pici, icedwater it seems to make more sense to me to have an option for both, but that works too.  just kill gdm from /etc/rc2.d
<scunizi> g0th: that is more like the typical xorg for the latest distributions.
<lastman> ah, sorry missed it
<lastman> much traffic here :-)
<scunizi> g0th: you'll need to log out and restart the gui to get it to activate.
<g0th> scunizi: what about the nvidia driver?
<|blabla|> <EdgEy-> , http://packages.ubuntu.com/ can be this site?
<scunizi> g0th: still there. xrandr handles most of the configuration..
<g0th> scunizi: and the rendr acceleration composite extension etc
<scunizi> beeman_nl: good luck with that..
<g0th> or the glx module
<EdgEy-> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/dkms
<EdgEy-> :)
<g0th> or aiglx
<g0th> and the screen resolution
<beeman_nl> thanks scunizi, i'll start backing up the data first
<scunizi> g0th: yes. you don't need a full xorg.conf file to make things work anymore.
<g0th> and default depth
<g0th> so why is it needed at all
<g0th> the current one contains _no_ information whatsoever
<scunizi> g0th: for other tweeking.. also if you load nvidia-settings you can regenerate a more normal looking xorg.
<|blabla|> <EdgEy-> after that? sorry im a nubie in linux :(
<EdgEy-> |blabla|, there is a download link at the bottom for the deb, where it says "architecture: all" in the table
<|blabla|> after download i mean, sorry..
<scunizi> g0th: try restarting and see if the issue is fixed
<EdgEy-> after you get it on your other machine just use (terminal) "sudo dpkg -i dkms_2.0.21.1-0ubuntu3_all.deb"
<EdgEy-> from the folder you copied it to ofc
<g0th> ok
<g0th> I will
<icedwater> Pici, rdw200169: Is it not possible to manually start x from the runlevel 2 after I log in at command mode?
<rdw200169> icedwater, sure.  /etc/init.d/gdm start
<|blabla|> yes.. i'll try it. and after that continue with re-installing nvidia driver?
<EdgEy-> hopefully you will have no unmet dependencies for dkms other wise you will need to download those ;)
<EdgEy-> yes, if it succeeds
<rdw200169> icedwater, all you have to do is get rid of the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/
<iamleneko> hi
<rdw200169> icedwater, the original file, though, /etc/init.d/gdm is still there
<|blabla|> ha.. i c. one more thing <EdgEy->
<rdw200169> icedwater, and you can just manually run that at your leisure
<Doble> i have a poweredge R200 at home, I'd like to be able to put it into standby or power it down in some way when I'm not using it, but I need to be able to power it back on again remotely when I need to, is there a way of doing that with ubuntu?
<rdz> how to use gsynaptics on ubuntu jaunty?
<iamleneko> copying file from local computer to some server trough a nfs share is very slow on my network, i must have something wrong, anyone have some ideas ?
<rdw200169> Doble, hmm.. perhaps with something like Wake on Lan
<Kerio> doble you need to config "wol" wake on lan
<g0th> scunizi: I can't save it from nvidia-settings it gives the following message:
<g0th> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<g0th> Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<HammerHead66> anyone know how to make a DVD player work?
<icedwater> rdw200169: Thanks - so I just rm the symlink from rc2.d? And then in future I would be able to use startx, no?
<`Ned> I can't get my dvd drive to work either after upgrading to 9.04
<rdw200169> icedwater, i find from experience that /etc/init.d/gdm works a lot better than startx, but yeah
<iamleneko> for the record : 100 Ko/s with a 1Gb/s link to the server
<EdgEy> `Ned for me the behaviour changed some, so now the dvd drive is auto mounted to "/media/dvd label"
<scunizi> g0th: restart before running nvidia settings.. then test to see if your initial issue is gone.. if it is your done.  if you want to regenerate the xorg after that start nvidia settings from terminal with sudo
<paradizelost> howdy guys
<EdgEy> whatever the label is on the disc
<|blabla|> EdgEy , i also having the trouble with gstreamer installation. can u help again?
<paradizelost> i cant seem to get my comp to let me upgrade over SSH/VNC
<EdgEy> |blabla|, paste the log on that site :P
<g0th> anyway
<paradizelost> is there a way to force the upgrade?
<g0th> I will try ok
<`Ned> EdgEy, what if my dvds have no label?
<Doble> thanks guys will look into wake on lan
<EdgEy> `Ned they get mounted to something like "UDF Volume" or similar i think
<EdgEy> check /media/ folder see if there is anything you recognise there
<Magician> it is udf volume
<`Ned> EdgEy, oh do you mean like the brand of the dvd drive?
<EdgEy> my cdrom drive has been overall buggy since updating to 9.04, i have eject problems, but i only use it for burning now
<EdgEy> `Ned no it will be dependant on the media you put in
<EdgEy> i assume if the filesystem is iso9660 you would get a different mount point
<`Ned> it can still play cd but not dvd
<HammerHead66> I have installed all codecs, I have installed plugins the good,bad,and ugly. Is there anything I am missing to get the DVD player working
<Hymnosis> anyone who use vino remote desktop here?
<MBoogsW> Hey I got an annoying question
<Lancet> hello
<`Ned> EdgEy, my problem is the dvd won't even mount any more
<Hymnosis> anyone use vino remote desktop here?
<scunizi> HammerHead66: you just trying to play a dvd? a commercial dvd?
<dogson> anyone using ivacy vpn with network-manager?, i cannot get it to work
<MBoogsW> I know you guys were getting a lot of  Intel driver questions in here and I am sorry for asking this but Is that the reason my video won't play in any video player? It only works when I use the X11 workaround in Vlc, but that is choppy.
<|blabla|> <EdgEy> check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/159393/
<EdgEy> |blabla|, you need to find those dependencies and install them
<kpenrose> Need help desperately - upgrading Intrepid to Jaunty, I think my internet connection hiccuped. tried apt-get -f upgrade. reboot drops me to busybox shell in initramfs. any suggestions?
<pepperjack> MBoogsW: using i810?  run `lsmod` command
<|blabla|> can you expalin it more? i'm really new in linux..
<EdgEy> |blabla|, i have no offline systems, i think there must be some way to get the list for offline
<EdgEy> |blabla|, well you see all the lines that are like "Package libfaac0 is not installed."
<EdgEy> you need to get that and install it, for each one
<|blabla|> yes..
<EdgEy> from the packages.ubuntu.com site
<pezi> This is gonna sound stupid... but I can't get wget to work. I get "Command not found" on Ubuntu 9.04
<icedwater> rdw200169: So how do I make it stop at rc2.d then?
<pezi> I thought it was supposed to work by default.
<icedwater> Since the gdm symlink still exists in rc3.d, etc.
<enpires> hy to everybody! i have some troubles using my wireless card in ubuntu, now i just boot with a live cd with PCLinuxOS, and that distro can perfectly use my wireless... so, ther's any way to get the drivers that this distro use and use that drivers on ubuntu?
<MBoogsW> pepperjack: I am writing this down as I am not on my home PC
<pepperjack> pezi: is this the original user account or a new one?
<AcerOne> Help, I installed virtualbox on my Ubuntu 8.10, and now my wireless card doesnt show up anymore. I reinstalled the madwifi drivers, but still nothing. Help please???
<g0th> re
<rdw200169> icedwater, runlevel 2 is the default runlevel.  whether or not it exists in the others (1,3,4,5) doesn't matter
<Hymnosis> anyone use remote desktop here?
<|blabla|> <EdgEy> haha.. so many missing package..oh my god!
<EdgEy> |blabla|, yes :) and maybe those packages have dependencies as well
<EdgEy> i feel sorry for you tracking them all lol
<pezi> pepperjack: New one. Given it sudo rights, so tried both with and without sudo wget
<g0th> scunuzi: now everything is very bad, no nvidia driver everything totally slow all
<|blabla|> <EdgEy> this is the risk if i pull out the line cable LOL
<rdw200169> icedwater, just remove the symlink in /etc/rc2.d/gdm and you'll be fine
<enpires> hy to everybody! i have some troubles using my wireless card in ubuntu, now i just boot with a live cd with PCLinuxOS, and that distro can perfectly use my wireless... so, ther's any way to get the drivers that this distro use and use that drivers on ubuntu
<MBoogsW> Crazymethjesus: I love it
<pezi> Should be said, I don't have too much experience with this kind of thing... Please be gentle. ;)
<icedwater> rdw200169: OK. Then what can I do to choose between runlevels? Any wiki I can read?
<g0th> scunizi: it suggests to run nvidia-xconfig but that creates a very bad (inconsitent) xorg file
<|blabla|> but its ok, i can learn from it too..
<g0th> for example: there should be no more input devices beause of hald
<pepperjack> pezi: problem then is with your $PATH variable. open a terminal as your original user and do echo $PATH youll wanto do a export PATH=thisvalue in your new users .bashrc file or wherever
<g0th> and it just puts some standard frequencies for the monitor
<g0th> but I have a laptop
<AcerOne> Help, I installed virtualbox on my Ubuntu 8.10, and now my wireless card doesnt show up anymore. I reinstalled the madwifi drivers, but still nothing. Help please???
<g0th> What is the "ubuntu" way to create a good xorg.conf file?
<|blabla|> <EdgEy> thanks for the tips
<hbekel> g0th: tried X -configure ?
<g0th> anyone?
<pepperjack> pezi: for instance if the new user does a which wget it will respond with the path to the executable file.  this path does not exist in the new users PATH variable so it cant find it
<paradizelost> Guys, is there a way to force update-manager to upgrade to 9.04 over SSH?
<icedwater> !runlevels | icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<pepperjack> pezi: i mean which wget as original user
<g0th> hbekel: that does not work for me
<pezi> pepperjack: IS this a problem with 9.04 only? Or is it a problem on the older versions as well, I can't remember this happening before.
<paradizelost> i don't have a gui on my box, and i really don't want to do the manual edits of sources.list
<icedwater> paradizelost: I'm doing it now... from 8.04 to 8.10 then through to 9.04
<g0th> hbekel: shouldnt this be handled by debconf???
<paradizelost> icedwater do you have a link to instructions?
<enpires> hello! i have some troubles using my wireless card in ubuntu, now i just boot with a live cd with PCLinuxOS, and that distro can perfectly use my wireless... so, ther's any way to get the drivers that this distro use and use that drivers on ubuntu
<paradizelost> icedwater because when i try it, update manager tells me i'm updating over SSH and it's not allowed
<pepperjack> pezi: normally the profile stuff takes care of this so you dont need to worry about it.  its a pretty generic unix/linux type config issue
<icedwater> paradizelost: Yeah, I used another command line tool... it says SSH is discouraged, but not disallowed.
<sketchyd> could someone point me to a good graphical svn tool
<paradizelost> icedwater what tool are you using?
<hbekel> g0th: no idea really
<icedwater> Let me see which tool it is .. try tab-completion of do- :)
<icedwater> paradizelost: do-release-upgrade
<pezi> pepperjack: But ok, the $PATH thing will fix it now, and forever? Or do I need to do it again for every new user?
<DShepherd> anyone know where i can go to config ubuntu's new notification system?
<inflex> wow, I cannot believe how bad a messup the Intel gfx problem is :(
<odinsbane> What is the site that shows compatibility?
<ross_> Anyone have trouble upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?  I lost tremendous speed and now updater says libdb4.6-java and two others have failed to install
<paradizelost> do-release-upgrade
<inflex> Any clues on when an apt-get / update fix is coming?
<paradizelost> thanks!
<xfm> Anybody has tried to remove pulseaudio from 9.04? Thanks
<inflex> ross_: sounds like your repository is a bit loaded.
<icedwater> ross_: It could be a repo fault.
<`Ned> I found this on google: 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0'. is there a command like this for dvd drive?
<g0th> can anyone help me?
<inflex> xfm: would like to know myself too :(
<pepperjack> pezi: forever if you put it in .bashrc  to do it just while the terminal is open you just export PATH=/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin
<killuats> how do i check my xorg version?
<g0th> how do I get a decent xorg.conf file for nvidia?
<AcerOne> Help, I installed virtualbox on my Ubuntu 8.10, and now my wireless card doesnt show up anymore. I reinstalled the madwifi drivers, but still nothing. Help please???
<erUSUL> !version | killuats
<ubottu> killuats: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<pepperjack> g0th: generate an xorg file?
<akravets> hello
<pepperjack> g0th: X -configure i believe
<icedwater> `Ned: I'm sure it should be the same for your DVD drive. Have you tried it?
<pezi> pepperjack: Thanks, I'll try!
<ross_> how do I fix the repository?  Is that like the windows registry?  It also took down my WoW under Cxgames
<tesseracter> mouse doesnt click in 9.04, only thing I did was install 180.53 NVIDIA drivers.
<enpires> how can i know what driver is my computer using with my wireless card?
<icedwater> Hmm.
<xfm> inflex: You've not tried with tutorials of previous version?
<akravets> has anybody seen this on Ubuntu 9.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366348 ?
<icedwater> ross_: No, repositories are really different from the registry.
<icedwater> And this isn't a religious debate. It's just plain different.
<erUSUL> enpires: lsmod
<ross_> k, can you point a noob to a fix?
<`Ned> icedwater, yes I tried it
<inflex> xfm: I'm about to start looking, thought someone else might have experienced it before me.  PA seems to be problematic for me, maybe it's because I run fluxbox rather than GNOME
 * inflex googles.
<ross_> found one other guy same error...said fixed from terminal but could not remember how
<xfm> inflex: ok. I'm trying right now lets see if it works ;)
<icedwater> ross_: It's crowded here. Let me see if I can remove all these join/part messages... one sec :D
<tesseracter> mouse moves but doesnt click in 9.04, only thing I did was install 180.53 NVIDIA drivers. anyone else have similar problems?
<murlidhar> why isn't my ctrl+alt+backspace not working ever since i upgraded to jaunty ?
<murlidhar> have they removed this feature ?
<enpires> erUSUL: and now? what of all those things is my wireless driver? cause i need it to install the same into ubuntu
<Pici> !dontzap | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<erUSUL> murlidhar: disabled you can enable it again
<murlidhar> okies
<icedwater> What, there's a package that disables Ctrl-Alt-Backspace? Why?!
<Dday> how do i apt-get wine?
<inflex> xfm: ah, I see the problem as usual... remove PA and Ubuntu-desktop gets ripped out too
<Foor> icedwater, its just disabled
<AcerOne> HELP, I installed virtualbox on my Ubuntu 8.10, and now my wireless card doesnt show up anymore. I reinstalled the madwifi drivers, but still nothing. Help please???
<inflex> Dday: apt-get install wine    ?
<tesseracter> Dday: get the wine repos
<murlidhar> Pici: also i don't find jaunty kernel in the menu.lst
<icedwater> ross_: What repos are you using now? Are you in graphics mode or console?
<xfm> inflex: yep
<hbekel> ubottu: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't restart X, it just kills it. A DM might restart it right away, though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<icedwater> Foor: Frankly, I think it's not a very good thing to do.
<ross_> graphics mode
<enpires> erUSUL: what line of the lsmod command is the wireless driver?
<icedwater> hbekel: The intention is to restart X, so yeah it should be synonymous, pretty much.
<tesseracter> mouse moves but doesnt click in 9.04, only thing I did was install 180.53 NVIDIA drivers. anyone else have similar problems?
<pezi> pepperjack: I just tried wgetting on root ( default user on my server ), and that one also gets command not found. Is it still a path issue? Or some brokenness with my install?
<erUSUL> enpires: what wifi chip do you have ?
<Foor> icedwater, Agreed the say they did it becasue people were doing it by accident look it up on google you just need to add a line to xorg to reenable it.
<ross_> icedwater...I'm pretty much a noob...I formated a machine with 8.10 when windows wanted me to repurchase.  Worked great...now I think I screwed it up by upgrading
<odinsbane> how is the NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS working with jaunty?
<hbekel> icedwater: for most users, sure. just pointing out
<`Ned> icedwater,  can I msg you the output I got when I typed 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0'?
<inflex> ross_: good luck with it.
<Dday> Is irc.mozilla.org down?
<icedwater> HEh, hbekel, OK.
<icedwater> `Ned: Why don't you try using a pastebin, and putting the link here so others can see it too?
<ross_> thx!  no advice on how to fix my libdb4.6java problems?? :(
<`Ned> icedwater, ok
<icedwater> Otherwise, try http://etherpad.com/
<longzhanshi> how to install mldonkey
<icedwater> ross_: Come over to #linuxnus, my 'home' channel. It's a little quieter there. :)
<pepperjack> pezi: odd what about locate wget | grep bin ?
<LjL-Temp> longzhanshi: sudo apt-get install mldonkey-server -- like any other program in the repositories
<ross_> k
<xfm> I have no more "Session" prog in 9.04. And You?
<kusanagi> i have no border in my windows... :S what should i run to get em back?
<kimovski> Hi everyone!
<AcerOne> HELP, I installed virtualbox on my Ubuntu 8.10, and now my wireless card doesnt show up anymore. I reinstalled the madwifi drivers, but still nothing. Help please???
<mib_iyeqln> xfm: startup apllication
<kimovski> Can anybody help me with a cpqarray/p400 scsi controller installation Ubuntu server?
<`Ned> http://pastebin.com/m63fd184e
<odinsbane> Acerone: show up where?
<xfm> mib_iyeqln: tks!
<`Ned> that's what I got when I typed 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0'
<patrik> Hi, I did an upgrade to 9.04 and now I cannot change any of the compiz settings through CompizConfig. Am I missing something?
<AcerOne> odinsbane: it doesnt shop up in iwconfig anyore
<pezi> pepperjack: This is slighly embarresing, but I've never used grep before. I'll go look at the ubuntu docs for that one XD
<Foor> patrik, are your effects still working?
<odinsbane> AcerOne: how about ifconfig <item name> up
<hbekel> `Ned: so, is it mounted?
<AcerOne> odinsbane: the interface wifi0 doesnt come up at all  . . .
<patrik> Foor, Yep, and actually I haven't user compiz for a while (since 8.04 I think) so maybe it wasn't this particular upgrade. But still. It's weird!
<odinsbane> AcerOne: I think ifconfig will show you a complete list of interfaces maybe it is wlan0 or ath0?
<`Ned> hbekel, as far as I can tell, no
<AcerOne> odinsbane: the only interfaces listed are lo eth0 vboxnet0 pan0 . . . no more wifi0
<`Ned> hbekel, the dvd drive icon used to show up automatically when I put in a dvd disc...that was when I was on 8.10. now it just won't mount
<Ravenkin> Anyone know how to encrypt a file with AES?
<AcerOne> Ravenkin: use TrueCrypt
<Ravenkin> AcerOne: Thanks do you know if it's in the repositories?
<pezi> pepperjack: I might not have done it right, but I tried "grep wget /bin/" and it didn't give me anything.
<hbekel> `Ned: tried umounting and mounting it again? same symptoms?
<Foor> patrik, i had a similer problem after an upgrade a while ago i didnt really find a solution i just went into the package manager and reinstall the compiz control center and it worked fine
<patrik> Foor, Ok I'll give it a try!
<mikefletcher> My screensaver isn't working.  The screen goes blank but it never appears.  The preview is fine.  When I run the screensaver directly it appears.  When I add the root option (-r, -root, etc) nothing happens.  Any ideas?
<AcerOne> Ravenkin: no, you can download it from TrueCrypts website
<`Ned> hbekel, I haven't been able to unmount it because it's always unmounted
<Ravenkin> AcerOne: thanks
<morten_> i have a sound problem with my hp hdx 18. the sound works on headphones but not on the speakers. nothing is muted. the sound is working in windows. someone knows what to do?
<kimovski> anyone there that can help me with Ubuntu on HP DL servers?
<hbekel> `Ned: well, mount and mtab disagree... what happens if you sudo umount /dev/scd0?
<`Ned> hbekel, I'm assumint it's unmounted because in the panel it always gives option to 'mount volume', and never 'unumount volume'
<Foor> patrik, ill be at my desk for a few more mins let me know if that doesn't work
<patrik> Foor, sure, thanks!
<hbekel> `Ned: ignore the panel for now, that might not work due to different reasons
<Maximo> hello, my fellow friends question for you, Am I okay to upgrade to Ubuntu 9:04 is there any problem at all that I need to know before ? .....Tia
<RobLoach> Jaunty VPN PPTP doesn't work.
<`Ned> hbekel, I've never tried umount /dev/scd0. I'll try that now
<muzikjock58> has anyone been successful at making wireless work in ubuntu on their acer aspire one? i need to talk to you.......please?
<Bogdan1> hello
<hbekel> `Ned: i assume you are trying to see if it mounts at all by mounting it manually, correct?
<RobLoach> Maximo: Try out the Live CD.
<Bogdan1> can i get some help with ubuntu ?
<hbekel> `Ned: nvm
<morten_> i have a sound problem with my hp hdx 18. the sound works on headphones but not on the speakers. nothing is muted. the sound is working in windows. someone knows what to do?
<Maximo> RobLoach: ...okay that is a good idea.....yes sir.....will do that ...
<odinsbane> AcerOne: When you say you install mad wifi again, did you do the mod prob step?
<Bogdan1> i dont have high definition sound on ubuntu
<AcerOne> odinsbane: yes I did modprobe ath_pci . . . but still nothing
<Bogdan1> any ideea ??
<Maximo> RobLoach: are  you  experiencing at problem at all?
<splitz2153y642> i have a sound problem with my hp hdx 18. the sound works on headphones but not on the speakers. nothing is muted. the sound is working in windows. someone knows what to do?
<odinsbane> AcerOne: also I don't know what you setup is maybe pan0 or eth0 is your wireless card (mine was at one point)
<RobLoach> Maximo: I can't connect to my VPN, and ATI released a buggy driver.
<shadeslayer> !sound | splitz2153y642
<ubottu> splitz2153y642: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<AcerOne> odinsbane: Mine has always been wifi0 as the parent, and ath0 as the actual interface . . . but wifi0 is gone, and so is ath0
<`Ned> hbekel, I just tried umount /dev/scd0 and the output says 'umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted'
<longzhanshi> 怎么安装vmware?
<Pici> !zh | longzhanshi
<ubottu> longzhanshi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<_jared> usb install question: can ubuntu *server* 8.04 LTS be successfully installed with persistence on a usb stick? My understanding is that 8.04 had problems with casper, but they were resolved in 8.04.1. However, not sure if this applies to server edition.
<Maximo> RobLoach: I am going to try it first with live cd ......then wait a couple more days....I am pretty sure the community will look after
<muzikjock58> odinsbane, i did every forum fix i could find, and nothing. i had madwifi working for coulple weeks and now i cant get wirless to work. thatwas  in intrepid. now i tried jaunty and still cant get wireless . my model is zG5 acer aspire one. 1gig mem dual core pentium III. 160gig hard drive
<hbekel> `Ned: pastebin the output of just "mount", contents of /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware longzhanshi
<`Ned> ok
<g0th> scunizi: are you here?
<AcerOne> muzikjock58: I have an acer one right now . . . you can get wireless to work follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<muzikjock58> on jaunty?
<g0th> scunizi: I now create a new xorg.conf file from scratch using nvidia-xconfig but now the issue with the white windows etc is _MUCH_ more severe
<AcerOne> muzikjock58: Im on 8.10, but it should still work
<muzikjock58> i followed that for madwifi. worked for coupl.e weeks and now i cant get working again. i know that forum
<g0th> now all window decorations suddenly became white
<g0th> and now amarok instead of showing these white rectangles suddenly freezes instead
<muzikjock58> maybe i should wipe again and start over idk
<g0th> what is going on?
<Sargi> Hi, im using Ubuntu 9.04 on a notebook and im trying to change the automatic cpu frequency policy. In 8.04 I did it by changing "apps -> gnome-power-manager -> cpufreq -> policy_ac" in gconf-editor. But I can't find anything similar in Jaunty. Has anyone an idea?
<g0th> can someone here help me how to solve this huge bug?
<AcerOne> muzikjock58: Give me the output from this command: lspci|grep Atheros
<muzikjock58> oh im on my desktop acerone
<longzhanshi> hwo to change rpm packet to deb packet?
<Ravenkin> AcerOne are you sure TrueCrypt will encrypt a file only?  I'm only seeing that its supposed to encrypt drives.
<AcerOne> muzikjock58: oh ok
<muzikjock58> havent booted my acer one yet. sorry
<LjL> longzhanshi: bad idea. don't do that.
<longzhanshi> how to change rpm packet to deb packet?
<LjL> longzhanshi: bad idea. don't do that.
<Hymnosis> <longzhanshi> use alien
<ShaharH> use alian
<AcerOne> Ravenkin: Oh, I didnt realize you wanted files only . . . yeah TrueCrypt creates encyrpted volumes.
<bazhang> longzhanshi, no need, you can get the vmware for ubuntu (read that link I gave you)
<hbekel> g0th: are you sure that xorg and/or drivers is to blame? tried using the 'vesa' or (if you have nvidia) 'nv' driver
<AcerOne> Ravenkin: you could create a small volume and save your file into it
<Ravenkin> AcerOne ya I just need to encrypt a single file.  Happen to know any programs that can do that?
<AcerOne> Ravenkin: sorry I dont know about a single file
<patrik> Foor, Seems to be working now! Thanks again!
<Foor> Patrik, Sorry i need to go work on some servers are you doing ok?
<longzhanshi> I want to install vmware but the packet is deb packet
<psyjoniz1> dual monitor help : ubuntu 9.04 : nVidia Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI] : the card has two hdmi outs but lspci only lists one : anyone care to help?
<Ravenkin> AcerOne thanks anyway
<`Ned> hbekel, http://pastebin.com/m398bceeb
<Foor> patrik: Perfect timing Good luck sir keep it open :)
<marko-_--> i compiled vlc 0.9.9 from the source for my ubuntu 8.10 system... and if i want to play a .mkv file there is no sound, in the older version however there was sound
<marko-_--> any ideas ?
<master> hoi
<g0th> hbekel: well if I want to do anything decent I am forced to use the nvidia binary driver am I not?
<bazhang> longzhanshi, that deb is what ubuntu uses
<g0th> otherwise I dont get hw support and no 3d etc
<degr8hunt> any idea on where to get libgnome-desktop-2 for jaunty?
<lastman> Can someone help me with my xserver configuration. I ve updated my system from 8.04 to 8.10. Now the grafic is very slow. http://paste.ubuntu.com/159404/
<master> ANY BODY DUTCH????
<bazhang> !nl
<Pici> !dk | master
<ubottu> master: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<mzz> ooh, coffee
<master> nl?
<master> wie is nederlands?
<g0th> anyway
<LjL> !nl | master
<ubottu> master: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<_jared> anyone have advice on 8.04 server live usb persistence?
<mzz> ubottu: follow ubottu's second link (to #ubuntu-nl)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> master, #ubuntu-nl
<mzz> err
<g0th> I have to restart the xserver with my original settings, the way it currently is is even worse
<Ravenkin> Does anyone know how to encrypt a single file in AES?  I was looking for maybe a module for Ubuntu's encryption system that applies AES?
<hbekel> g0th: yes, but this might help to find out wether it's a) a problem with your xorg.conf b) a problem with the nvidia drivers or c) something unrelated to xorg
<mzz> see, that's why I said "ooh, coffee", I definitely need to drink more of it
<xfm> HI! Im looking for what was /etc/aconf (audio conf file) in previous version of ubuntu. Any idea?
<master> Ljl  nederlander?
<mzz> master: seriously, try #ubuntu-nl
<hbekel> `Ned: if that's the output of "mount", then it's not mounted according to mount. still the same error if you try to mount it?
<Grim76__> Ravenkin: Did you try something similar to this? http://blogs.tech-recipes.com/incursor/2008/05/04/simple-encryption-in-ubuntu-804/
<Pici> master: no. /join #ubuntu-nl
<xfm>  HI! Im looking for what was /etc/aconf (audio conf file) in previous version of ubuntu. Any idea?
<Dday> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jaret> Can You help me resolving following issue: no Xpidl - Compiler found
<`Ned> hbekel, yes, if I click on mount, it keeps saying 'unable to mount location. can't mount file'
<mzz> Jaret: from what?
<regjava> is there any stable release of ubuntu between 8.04 and 9.04?
<mzz> Jaret: (are you trying to build something mozilla-based?)
<Pici> regjava: 8.10
<psyjoniz1> need dual monitor help : ubuntu 9.04 : nVidia Corporation NV41 [Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI] : the card has two hdmi outs but lspci only lists one : anyone care to give me a hand?
<Ravenkin> Grim76__ Thanks for the help, but that just talks about PGP and SSH.
<j0nr> Does it sound normal to be sitting at 75% memory usage (total 1000mb) when all I have running is irssi
<hbekel> `Ned: i meant manually mounting it via terminal. in case that's what you are up to now, seeing if it can be mounted at all
<regjava> Pici: where can i download that?
<mzz> j0nr: depends on how you measure
<Jaret> mzz yes.. im trying to build mplayer-plugin with gtk2 , so that i have controls for movies in firefox
<Pici> !8.10 | regjava
<ubottu> regjava: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<m0u5e> If i want to use my desktop remotely, what is the best way to go about doing this?
<AcerOne> HELP, I installed virtualbox on my Ubuntu 8.10, and now my wireless card doesnt show up anymore. I reinstalled the madwifi drivers, but still nothing. Help please???
<mzz> Jaret: I'm not in ubuntu right now, I can have a look the next time I am
<txwikinger_work> Anybody ever seen a problem with firefox in jaunty where entering a url into the address bar does not result in firefox going to get the website?
<regjava> Thanks
<joaopinto> j0nr,  yes, assuming most of that memory is used for file system caching
<`Ned> hbekel, by the way someone else in here was saying they have the same problem, and it's just the dvd drive thats the problem...cd will work...same here also
<Jaret> mzz that would be great :-) i know i have xpidl installed in usr/lib/xulrunner../xpidl, strangely it doesnt seem to find it..
<mzz> txwikinger_work: firefox will malfunction in weird ways (including that way iirc) if there's a locking or corruption problem with places.sqlite in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<hbekel> `Ned: anything in dmesg?
<doleyb> m0u5e: It depends on what you need, I'd prefer ssh.  But it'll depend a lot on the nature of your remote computers.
<rdz> hi all. i am trying to use the gsynaptics settings tool, but i keep stumbling across the same error again and aegein: "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<rdz> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics" . however, this errors seems to be bogus since intrepid. something else needs to be set, but i forgot what
<Jimi_Neutral> can anyone help me with setting up a vnc sever on my box?
<j0nr> mzz: in my screen session, the little indicators at the bottom. I'm up to 80% now...I think it may be to do with me playing around launching vncserver often and closing it down again...looking in 'top' there seems to be many repeated processes now
<mzz> txwikinger_work: what kind of filesystem is ~/.mozilla on?
<txwikinger_work> mzz I removed the .mozilla folder
<mzz> j0nr: check "free -m"
<mzz> txwikinger_work: then I'm not sure what could be causing that
<m0u5e> doleyb: how about configuring? it'd just be for personal use, so i dontk now if I'd need a GPG key
<mzz> j0nr: and the "+/- cache" line in that output, specifically.
<regjava> Pici: can i get the torrent of the same?
<mzz> j0nr: if that still shows lots of memory used, run "top" and hit ">" twice to sort by "RES"
<Pici> regjava: Sure
<Hymnosis> Jimi_Neutral: go to system - preferences and remote desktop
<mzz> j0nr: (or use your favorite gui equivalent, like gnome-system-monitor)
<doleyb> m0u5e: there's nothing to configure for ssh really.  Just give it a try.
<m0u5e> doleyb: to enable remote connect... would I just enable it through the login preferenecs uner system>administration?
<regjava> But the link that you sent me contains only htp downloads
<Jimi_Neutral> Hymnosis, i have done that and when i try to access it from another PC nothing happens
<j0nr> mzz: ouch that looks worse: Mem: ttl: 1002 used: 986 free:    15
<doleyb> m0u5e: Just try ssh -X localhost and see
<mzz> j0nr: check the "+/-" line
<jacobian_> My dist upgrade crashed mid way through and now it complains that it can't upgrade from hardy to gutsy (which is the reverse of what I want to do)
<jacobian_> Is there any way to fix this?
<mzz> j0nr: it is completely normal to have hardly anything free. most cached and buffered memory is effectively free.
<`Ned> hbekel, sorry I'm a bit mixed up...was this the one I'm supposed to type...sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/dvdrom0
<regjava> Pici: I got it
<regjava> its in the same page
<Dday> How do i download songbird?
<Hymnosis> Jimi_Neutral, did you enable "configure network automatically to accept connections"?
<m0u5e> doleyb: what does X11 forwarding do?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hymnosis, it says it is only reacable over the lcoa network but i need my boss in the states to access it
<j0nr> mzz: what is RES.... also theres like a dozen gnome-panels, mixer-applet etc
<joaopinto> Dday, check their site, or try getdeb
<mzz> j0nr: not an applet. It's an application.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hymnosis, no i dint
<m0u5e> doleyb: it says connection refused
<mzz> j0nr: "RES" is a column in the application "top"
<j0nr> mzz: -/+ buffers/cache:        798        203
<Dday> whats getdb?
<ashleyw> hey I have a folder full of video files, is there any quick and easy way to recursively rename them all from FILENAME.mov, to FILENAME.avi?
<doleyb> m0u5e: It's how you run X programs remotely (which is any program with graphics).  If you can't connect, make sure you have openssh-server package.
<mzz> j0nr: ok, so about 3/4 really is used, which is unusual
<j0nr> mzz: yeah i know, wondering what RES actually is tho?
<joaopinto> Dday, google.com :)
<qu1ckdraw> hrmm. I just tried installing java for firefox to be able to use some webchats, and now FF freezes up whenever it tries to load java. is there an easier apt-get package or something to install java off of?
<mzz> j0nr: resident memory usage, usually the most useful of the various memory columns in top
<hbekel> `Ned: if you are sure that your DVD is /dev/scd0 AND the /media/dvdrom0 mountpoint exists, yes
<Hymnosis> Jimi_Neutral, make sure you type the ip and port number it should be 5900
<mzz> j0nr: oh, and I misremembered, hit ">" once, not twice
<m0u5e> under login, it "deny tcp connections to xserver" is checked
<m0u5e> doleyb: ^
<kolpur> i'm running ubuntu 9.04 on my system .. my problem is that my processor is running at its max rpm even though i'm not running any high end applications
<j0nr> mzz: i think it is due to me playing with vncserver... i keep launching, to see if it works, but killing it must not be killing other things it has launched? or something like that?
<mzz> j0nr: that's possible. Have you checked in "top" yet?
<joaopinto> kolpur, cpu with rpms ?
<Jimi_Neutral> Hymnosis, it says it is only available locally and gives me a private address to access it, but even when i type that address into a machine it doesnt access this box
<kolpur> processor utilization is very high
<mzz> j0nr: (or in gnome-system-monitor, which you can just launch from a terminal)
<m0u5e> doleyb: btw, do you know where the list of known hosts is stored? :D
<doleyb> m0u5e: Yeah, TCP to xserver won't matter.
<mzz> j0nr: if there's one or a small number of apps using lots of memory top will tell you
<doleyb> m0u5e: you mean /etc/hosts.allow ?
<kolpur> Mem:    492444k total,   450056k used,    42388k free
<j0nr> mzz: no one app is using a lot...but there are many many multiples
<mzz> j0nr: then I'd run "ps -feH" and start killing some
<superos> All gutsy repos are gon
<superos> e?
<jvm> ubuntu 9.04: where's the "private" directory gone?
<mzz> j0nr: (or again do the equivalent from gnome-system-monitor if you prefer a gui)
<j0nr> mzz: for example 12 instances of gnome-panel
<splitz2153y642> i have a sound problem with my hp hdx 18. the sound works on headphones but not on the speakers. nothing is muted. the sound is working in windows. someone knows what to do?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 19 minutes on #ubuntu-classroom
<mzz> j0nr: can't tell you how best to kill those without knowing how you started them
<resno> i have a folder that sits in my root, and i on the previous version i could change into root, now that option is gone. how do i do that?
<kolpur> but in system monitor .. its showing only 220 mb is in use presently
<m0u5e> doleyb: while connecting, it says that "localhost" has been added to permanently to list of RSA hosts or somethign
<`Ned> hbekel, I typed 'sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/dvdrom0' and I got this ouput 'mount: mount point /media/dvdrom0 does not exist'...and no I'm not sure what my DVD is
<m0u5e> doleyb: i was wondering where I could go to see that list
<Hymnosis> Jimi_Neutral, make sure you enable "allow other users to control your desktop"
<`Ned> hbekel, oops sorry I typed it wrong
<doleyb> m0u5e: Oh, well that's ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Jimi_Neutral> Hymnosis, doen that
<gavimobile> folks, my mp3s arent playing on any player.. it just stays at 0:00.. i have the gstreamer codec
<`Ned> hbekel,  I typed dvd instead of dvd...I'll try again
<jvm> ubuntu 9.04: the "hardware drivers" window does not show a proprietary driver for my ati card anymore, 8.10 did. how to install it now?
<m0u5e> doleyb: ah thx
<gavimobile> does anyone have a solution for me? im using 8.04
<m0u5e> doleyb: so how would i get a gui remote now? :D
<aguitel> splitz2153y642: go there:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7151931
<j0nr> mzz: everytime i run 'vncserver ...' and then vncserver -kill...' it launched another instance of several apps
<txwikinger_work> thanks mzz
<doleyb> m0u5e: Well type the name of a gui program, like firefox or nautilus or something
<mzz> j0nr: sorry, not familiar with vnc
<`Ned> hbekel, ok I got this output...
<mercutio22> can someone tell me what this means? cpio: ./bin/udevinfo: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<mzz> mercutio22: that sounds like it's looking in the wrong location
<`Ned> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<`Ned> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<`Ned> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sr0 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<Hymnosis> Jimi_Neutral, try this on ur browser vnc://your.internet.ip:5900
<j0nr> mzz: ok no worries
<mzz> mercutio22: cpio (or something you're running that runs cpio) is looking for ./bin/udevinfo (so relative to the current directory, not the root) and not finding it
<m0u5e> doleyb: even though im in a term right now?
<doleyb> yeah
<mzz> mercutio22: so either it shouldn't look for udevinfo or it should look somewhere else
<m0u5e> doleyb: ah cool, so it'll run this app remotely and send me information about it?
<Sargi> Hi, im using Ubuntu 9.04 on a notebook and im trying to change the automatic cpu frequency policy. In 8.04 I did it by changing "apps -> gnome-power-manager -> cpufreq -> policy_ac" in gconf-editor. But I can't find anything similar in Jaunty. Has anyone an idea?
<mercutio22> mzz, I see. I can't upgrade to jaunty unless I fix that. it seems that udevinfo file thing is missing
<m0u5e> doleyb: can i use ssh on a windows system with gui?
<mzz> mercutio22: I'm not sure if you're still supposed to have that file
<doleyb> m0u5e: Yes it will.  To see the difference, try playing a video (like with totem) and you'll see it's slower.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hymnosis, it came back with a page with a little bit of random text in the top right hand corner
<hbekel> `Ned: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<mercutio22> mzz, maybe I can link to where the file really is sitting... do you know where it is?
<doleyb> m0u5e: It is possible to run ssh and X on windows... but most windows systems don't have software for that.  There are a few you can download, but I forget the names...
<maczrule> hi
<m0u5e> doleyb: ah cool, is there an equivalent of the windows remote desktop? rather than just running programs remotely, is there a way for me to remotely control the actual environment on my computer?
<joaopinto> m0u5e, you can use if you use a windows X server, like Xming
<reid> hmm, can anyone give me an idea why my server load would be 18.91, yet neither of my processor's seems to be working very hard?  lol
<reid> ie. under 20% capacity according to htop
<m0u5e> joaopinto: thanks
<Hymnosis> !vinagre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vinagre
<sint> hey, my 9.04 install always hangs at "select and install software" with "retrieving file ... of ...
<mzz> mercutio22: "locate" can tell
<Bogdan1> can i get some help with my sound PLEASEEEEE
<mercutio22> mzz, why do you think I should not have it?
 * mzz should actually reboot into ubuntu before trying to help here
<fuhbah> hi! I updated today and my system load is very high. I think I this is caused by X
<mzz> mercutio22: because iirc recent versions of udev no longer include that file
<jvm> how to install mp3 support for amarok on 9.04?
<doleyb> m0u5e: sure, you can do that with ssh, or with other things.  One thing you might look at is vncserver.
<sint> the number always depends on installing with network or without
<hbekel> reid: if you mean load as reported by top or similar programs, it's usually a cumulative average
<`Ned> hbekel, I typed '/etc/fstab' and I got 'bash: /etc/fstab: Permission denied'. then I tried 'sudo /etc/fstab' and I got 'sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found'
<sint> is there a way to get beyond this part? :(
<mzz> `Ned: use an editor
<mzz> `Ned: (sudo nano /etc/fstab)
<reid> hbekel: htop gives you 15 min, 5 min, and 1 min
<hbekel> `Ned: the contents of that file
<mercutio22> mzz, I see. Locate indeed does not reveal anything. The jaunty upgrade process looks for it nevertheless. I am stuck.
<Kipas_Angin> hi
<reid> hbekel: all are above 10, which is obviously not ok =P
<mzz> mercutio22: ask the channel, I'm not familiar with that upgrade process
<mzz> reid: not normal, but I've had the system perfectly usable with a load pushing 100 :)
<mercutio22> mzz, thanks. I will post in the forum. This seems rather complex
<Pici> `Ned: /etc/fstab is not a command, its a file.
<reid> mzz: lol I wish that were the case with my server.   once it reaches a load of about 10, it becomes almost impossible to use lol
<mzz> mercutio22: it may very well be a known problem, I'm not at all familiar with this upgrade
<m0u5e> doleyb: okay thanks for the help to get started, it seems that theres a lot of research for me to do :)
<mzz> reid: (you can easily raise load to ridiculous numbers by running a bunch of simple processes that do nothing but spin in an infinite loop)
<henux> Hello. Is there a way to close down an account in the ubuntuforums.org?
<Pici> henux: Please ask in #ubuntuforums
<henux> Pici: thank you
<lem_> I got it! 9.04!
<cybersplice> reid, if the server isn't a production box, have you tried rebooting it?
<cybersplice> :D
<doleyb> m0u5e: Well it's not hard, but i don't totally remember.
<mercutio22> mzz, right. I will give it a shot.
<mzz> reid: check top, check ps -feH for silly processes
<eassdad> a
<dan> 9.04 is good soooo fast....
<eassdad> naber lan all :D
<`Ned> hbekel, I typed 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' like mzz said and it shows my 'UUID'. is it safe to post that on the web?
<mzz> `Ned: yes, imho
<xfm> inflex: ok, pulseaudio removed, ALSO works correctly
<reid> cybersplice: yeah, server load still climbs back up though, the only thing running on the server is LAMP + Bittornado + Torrentflux front-end
<eassdad> türkiþ
<eassdad> hatun yokmu
<hbekel> `Ned: yes
<ikonia> reid: it's a load average, have you had busy periods ?
<joaopinto> !tr | eassdad
<LjL> !tr | eassdad
<ubottu> eassdad: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<lem_> I love its support for mobile broadband connections
<cybersplice> `Ned: It's perfectly safe. It's just a unique identifier for the partitions in your LVM.
<DaveIngram> So I've upgraded to 9.04 and when I try to turn compiz visual effects on it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled" ...anyone have an idea why?
<`Ned> ok
<lem_> it's so much easier than before
<mzz> `Ned: if they know that UUID they'll be able to tell what your root partition is if they steal your hd.
<DaveIngram> worked fine in 8.10
<eassdad> len herkes
<eassdad> seferber oldu
<eassdad> :D
<hbekel> `Ned: that's just the "fingerprint" of your devices
<reid> ikonia: every period is busy, it just seems weird that it would be so sluggish over just 10-15 torrents, possibly its just how bittornado handles individual torrents?
<LjL> eassdad: english only here.
<Pici> !tr | eassdad
<ubottu> eassdad: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mzz> `Ned: unless you have so many partitions on your hd it is very hard to tell which is root after stealing it, this is not much of a problem ):
<mzz> :) even
<eassdad> :(
<Hisotaso> hello
<eassdad> ühühüh
<cybersplice> reid: The load could easily be caused by bittorrent, especially if it's got a lot of torrents in it that are updating the tracker frequently. 20% load seems a bit high, but it depends on the power of the box i guess.
<Hymnosis> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<mzz> `Ned: (also, if you don't let them steal your hd it's not very useful info either)
<reid> cybersplice: ohhh thats something I didn't even take into account, the update interval on the tracker
<cybersplice> reid: As _ruben said, disk IO is counted.
<Hisotaso> can anyone offer some advice on a couple of issues regarding the jaunty upgrade?
<ranf> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mercutio22> Dear channel mates, my upgrade process got interrupted and I have a problem with update-initramfs not finding udevinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/159427/
<`Ned> I see
<guestbiLmemkach> do you speak francis ?
<guestbiLmemkach> je compra pe parla francais
<joaopinto> !fr | guestbiLmemkach
<ubottu> guestbiLmemkach: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> guestbiLmemkach: ENGLISH ONLY
<guestbiLmemkach> :D
<reid> cybersplice: I'm going to raise my update interval to something like 20 minutes
<reid> cybersplice: see if that makes a difference
<guestbiLmemkach> LjL : asl pls ?
<Savman> does sombody have americas army?
<cybersplice> reid: Good call. Also consider that if you're downloading a lot of torrents, your disk IO could be quite high depending on the chunk size, connection speed, etc etc.
<Hexbomber> This is going to sound like a stupid question. I updated from 8.10 to 9.04 (beta), a while ago, and now want to upgrade to the final release of 9.04... What's the easiest way to do this?
<Savman> Can somoene help me I installed americas army but when I want to run the game nothing happends
<opengyan> i have recently created some table in mysql... now while my laptop(ubuntu) boots it take lot of time to start mysql server ...stops at "Starting MTA"
<Pici> !final | Hexbomber
<ubottu> Hexbomber: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<joaopinto> !beta | Hexbomber
<`Ned> hbekel, http://pastebin.com/m60387b1f
<reid> cybersplice: lol.. now to wait while my server realizes that I'm trying to ssh into it lol  (10 minutes later....)
<cybersplice> reid: Good luck, mate. :)
<cuddlefish1> Hello, I have a strange problem: /var/log is broken!
<Hexbomber> hmm, okay, and is there anyway to revert an update easily? I just did a lot of updates through update manager, and now all my fonts in my screenlets are broken.. they're all white / black,
<joaopinto> cuddlefish, define "broken"
<ikonia> cuddlefish1: in what way ?
<Hisotaso> my jaunty upgrade failed, where can i view the log to see what went wrong?
<cybersplice> Hexbomber: Have you rebooted or restarted X since you applied the update?
<cuddlefish1> i'm still talking... any accesses (even ls) fail with:
<Hexbomber> Yes... and compiz in general doesn't work
<reid> Hexbomber: what graphics card do you use?
<lem_> compiz doesn't work?
<lem_> I think it works
<jason_> when i open my update manager it doesnt give me the option to update to 9.04?  how do i do that
<Hexbomber> It's an integrated Intel one...
<lem_> oh for a specific computer
<reid> Hexbomber: ah, im not sure with intels, but ati does not support the new xorg
<C-S-B> im getting an error when looking at logs too.
<Hexbomber> but I never had the problem even while running the beta, until today when I did some more updates.
<reid> Hexbomber: oh, nevermind then >.<
<hbekel> `Ned: I'm sorry, you have to know what the device node for your dvd drive is to mount it manually. i can't find that out for you because it depends on the way your system is assembled. Besides, i can only assist you in mounting stuff manually because i've never used any automounting and i don't use gnome, so i'm not familiar with the way it's set up on ubuntu. you could try and see if you have a /dev/dvd0
<hbekel>  or similar, but you haven't told me yet wether mounting manually is what you are up to at the moment
<joaopinto> reid, that is not true, the ati proprietary driver available from the repositories does support the current xorg on jaunty
<cuddlefish1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/159433/
<C-S-B> /var/log/btmp The file is not a regular file or is not a text file.
<nubuntu> omg
<shaky> ciao
<C-S-B> Whenever I go to the log viewer
<mzz> reid: current versions of the binary blob work with current versions of the server but not with older cards. For cards that aren't very recent simply use the open driver.
<nubuntu> 1616 users, awesome!
<cuddlefish1> !offtopic >nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu, please see my private message
<lem_> let's talk all at once!!
<mzz> cuddlefish1: "ls fails" sounds like "fsck time" to me...
 * lem_ grins evilly.
<m0u5e> doleyb: just one last question, you know under system<administration<login window ... it says "remote" what is that for?
<mercutio22> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7159923#post7159923
<hbekel> `Ned: your dvd drive is not listed in fstab, but i'm not sure wether it should be or not, that depends on the way automounting is set up
<popey> m0u5e: XDMP - remote X sessions
<lem_> does anyone here has the samsung nc10 and runs 9.04 on it??
<popey> or is it XMDP
<darkblue_B> Upgrade Problem!! 8.04 -> 8.10.. just failed on a stupid sript error, and aborted at the 98% done mark!! What do I do ??
<reid> mzz: yeah, the new driver does support new xorg, sorry.  what I meant was that a HUGE number of cards have been dropped from support, and the catalyst 9.3 will not run with the new xorg
<cybersplice> lem_: no, but i intend to.
<m0u5e> popey: what sort of client would I need to connect?
<m0u5e> popey: i'm guessing its kinda like vinagre?
<lem_> cybersplice, ok, it works fine so far for me. some fn-keys don't work though.
<reid> mzz: and alot of people do not know this, and upgrade using the 9.3 binary, and are confused when they are met by a console login =P
<popey> m0u5e: kinda
<cybersplice> lem_: You can probably map those, if you're interested.
<popey> m0u5e: not sure vigagre does XMDP protocol
<jrk> Hi, does anybody can help me with small problem ...
<popey> m0u5e: its the X native display protcol
<jrk> After some time I'm not able to do left-click
<Desmo_81> hi
<`Ned> hbekel, oh ok. well thanks so much for taking all that time help me out, I really appreciate it
<wwarrior> jrk, how small _
<joaopinto> vinagre is a vnc client
<mzz> reid: yeah, it'll take a while before people stop thinking "closed" automatically means "better/faster" when it comes to video drivers
<lem_> CyberSix, well, it's the keys for wlan, the euro-symbol, etc. so not that important for me
<hbekel> `Ned: maybe you will have more luck posting on the forums, be sure to post your /etc/fstab as well and describe your problem in detail
<joaopinto> m0u5e, you woul need a X server, either a unix/linux native, or from windows, using xming o cygwin/X
<Hexbomber> yeah.. all my compiz settings appear to still be there in CCSM but they don't apper active.. and all my fonts are screwy... hmm this is not good haha
<Hisotaso> jaunty upgrade failed, when i go to system monitor-> system tab it shows my version as 9.04 but my kernal version is still 2.6.27
<cybersplice> Who cares about the euro symbol!
<Qwindoo> Hi there, my laptop keeps crashing down a mere minute after a successful logon. I've been wandering a bit and found a lot of ACPI ERRORs in my Ubuntu logs :/
 * cybersplice hisses.
<Qwindoo> ... anyone knows what this means and how to fix it ?
<reid> mzz: well, unfortunately ati dropped my card, which is still being sold in retail laptops.  And because its still so new, the open-source driver isn't really a solution.  I'm stuck with 8.10 (which is totally fine for me)
<`Ned> hbekel, ok, thanks so much!
<jrk> I've upgraded to jaunty and since that after a few hours of work I'm not able to do the left-click
<mzz> reid: yeah, bit of an annoying transitionary (sp?) period for some cards, afaik
<jrk> only possibility is to restart kdm then
<m0u5e> joaopinto: so to connect and get a gui... what would i need to do? :D
<sam__> scusate io ho 2 schede audio, una è integrata alla scheda madre. Come faccio a sceglire quali delle 2 usare?
<jrk> and then it work again
<Myrtti> !it | sam__
<ubottu> sam__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mzz> reid: my much older card works just fine, and afaict support for newer cards in the open driver is improving pretty rapidly
<joaopinto> m0u5e, it depends wether you want to use vnc or a remote x session
<sam__> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<darkblue_B> Upgrade Problem!! 8.04 -> 8.10.. just failed on a stupid sript error, and aborted at the 98% done mark!! What do I do ??
<cuddlefish1> ok, xfs_check says:
<reid> mzz: yeah, I assume that I will be on jaunty within the month.  (with better performance than I currently get from the proprietary driver)
<Hisotaso> jaunty upgrade failed, when i go to system monitor-> system tab it shows my version as 9.04 but my kernal version is still 2.6.27, upgrade option gone from update manager, how should i proceed?
<immoT-> How I can delete my post from paste.ubuntu.com?
<Dday> When i try to open firefox it says
<defrysk> immoT-, it usually gets removed in time
<Jimi_Neutral> ok to connect to my network from outside i would either A. have to port foward 5900 to this box or B. use VPN and then once connected use VNC to connect to this box is that correct?
<darkblue_B> Hisotaso: looks we didnt get much response
<mzz> Jimi_Neutral: or use ssh port forwarding, possibly.
<darkblue_B> :-(
<Dday> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, there is an option you can pass the kernel in order not to use acpi.
<m0u5e> joaopinto: i'm guessing there are advantages and disadvantages to either?
<Dday> I have tried restarting and it still not working
<mzz> Dday: what kind of filesystem is ~/.mozilla on?
<mzz> Dday: (is it on nfs?)
<Hexbomber> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9622b2c73ab366956c9d85f993add5d9&t=1126944&page=3 here we go, that's a solution for my problem at least.
<Jimi_Neutral> mzz, aye but those two ways are right yea?
<Hisotaso> darkblue_B: ya ill keep trying
<klgtre> I have my harddisk encrypted via cryptsetup. My home folder in on an extra partition and mounted to /dev/mapper/home. After the update to Jaunty, I am asked to enter the passphrase for all partitions (expected swap, thats normal) but when I try to log in, GNOME tells me, it can't find my home folder at /home/klgtre. I can't log in!
<m0u5e> btw when i try to use tsclient to connect after enabling VNC the VNC option isnt there under protocol... do i need to install additional libraries?
<Qwindoo> Guillem_, yeah, I've tried passing noacpi and noapic but it didn't change anything
<Dday> ntfs
<Dday> i think
<Dday> not sure though
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, :((
<Qwindoo> yeah :/
<puneeth> is there any plugin there for pidgin so that i the song i pla on banshee shows up as my status?
<Dday> how you check mzz?
<un_dave_> hey, can anyone help me with a vpn issue ?
<mzz> Jimi_Neutral: I don't reall have experience with vpn/vnc, but vpn sounds like one option, yes. And the port forward obviously is, as long as allowing anyone access to the port is safe
<joaopinto> puneeth, pidgin music tracker
<Qwindoo> someone advised me to change Xorg.conf, setting a generic driver
<mzz> Dday: you'd usually know if it's nfs (a network filesystem)
<Qwindoo> I think the name was vesa
<Jimi_Neutral> mzz, ok thanks bud :)
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, If I was you, I would start with noapic, noacpi and then try to find whats wrong in the logs
<Dday> i dont think it is then
<Qwindoo> Do you think it would work ? how do I do that ?
<puneeth> joaopinto; thank you
<puneeth> hold on while i check
<userus_> i feel i'm still somehow recovering from my brain illness. there is a reason why i struggle through uni. i had trouble thinking things through. i hope i recover more soon. quite tragic that i can't achieve what i want to because i'm incapable.
<mzz> Dday: then check http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Firefox+is+already+running+but+is+not+responding
<Pici> !ot | userus_
<ubottu> userus_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Savman> I have a problem when I want to run americas army nothing happends it won't start can anybody help me?
<Hisotaso> klgtre: this may help http://malocite.wordpress.com/2008/07/13/reinstall-ubuntu-but-keep-your-home-folder/?referer=sphere_related_content/
<un_dave_> i have a problem where i vpn into my ubuntu vpn pptpd server, and it connects successfully
<Dday> mzz, that is a bit of a catch
<Dday> Seeing as i can't open firefox lol
<Qwindoo> I found a lot of ACPI ERRORs in my logs, with a bunch of AE_NOT_FOUND
<mzz> Dday: oh, good point :)
<Hisotaso> jaunty upgrade failed, when i go to system monitor-> system tab it shows my version as 9.04 but my kernal version is still 2.6.27, upgrade option gone from update manager, how should i proceed?
<un_dave_> but i cant see any of the other parts of the network
<userus_> i had occasions of accidents in the past which may have damaged my head. i don't know
<Vlet> When I mount a smb share using cifs, symlinks on the remote share are treated as absolute on my system. For example if I navigate to //host/share/mnt (which on the remote system is a symlink to /mnt) directs my system to it's local /mnt. How can I make it work correctly?
<Qwindoo> does that ring you a bell, Guillem_  ? :)
<klgtre> Hisotaso, thanks. I'll look at it
<mzz> Dday: run "find ~/.mozilla -not -uid $(id -u)", any output? (run as you, not root)
<joaopinto> Dday, if you messed up your mozilla profile, just rename your current profile, from the terminal: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<mzz> Vlet: iirc there's a server-side switch to change that
<puneeth> joapinto; i dont find any such plugin
<mzz> Dday: or what joaopinto said, but I'm assuming you don't want to lose all your bookmarks/settings/etc
<joaopinto> puneeth, http://code.google.com/p/musictracker/
<Vlet> mzz: thanks - without knowing whether or not its a client or server issue, it's tough to know where to start :)
<jhilmer> Hisotaso, open a terminal and run : sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, my concern is that if you have passed noacpi, nolapic these ACPI errors should not be there...
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$ /. mozilla -not -uid $(id i-u)
<Dday> id: i-u: No such user
<Dday> bash: /.: is a directory
<MK13> does any one know a reason why Ubuntu freezes while shutting down after the unloading bar and it sits at a blinking cursor until keys are pressed then it powers down?
<doleyb> MK13: what version of ubuntu?
<joaopinto> mzz, Dday was trying to move it's windows firefox profile to it's home dir, this was some hours ago, so most likely he corrupted it's profile :P
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, if they are there.... perhaps is because you have not passed the options correctly ...
<Dday> joap, it was working before lol
<puneeth> joaopinto; thank you very much
<Dday> and also songbird isn't opening
<Hisotaso> jhilmer: ive done that a few times but ill give it another go
<Qwindoo> err, I've passed noacpi and noapic, is it noapic or nolapic ?
<MK13> Dday: to get your home folder dont forget the ~    "~/.mozilla"
<mzz> Vlet: can't find it offhand, so I might be wrong
<zonked> just ungraded to jaunty and now hulu fancast and pandora do not work.  Any fixes/urls?
<mzz> Dday: "id -u", not "id i-u"
<MK13> i am using Jaunty, but it froze on Intrepid too
<Hexbomber> One problem, not sure if anyone's noticed this.. I have conky set to load on start.. and it seems to be that it's loading behind my wallpaper and stuff, so it's still running.. just not visible.. anyone else experianced this?
<klgtre> That's not quite the same problem as mine, is it?
<brodymcd> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and wireless is having difficulty connecting - when it does connect, it is not really working... just says it is connected. Help?
<Biophile> My terminal isn't starting
<gotunandan> brodymcd : what is the exact problem ?
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, seems that noapic and nolapic are different options which may be passed at the same time...
<mzz> correct
<chillitom> any news on the Intel drivers issue in Jaunty?
<yusuo> hi  how do u auto-start programs in jaunty in previous versions it was go into sessions but sessions doesnt exist anymore
<Qwindoo> oh, right, I only passed noacpi and/or noapic... do you think I should try with those + nolapic ?
<jhilmer> Hisotaso: apt-get install linux-kernel-2.6.8-11-generic
<brodymcd> got: it takes a LONG time to connect to my wireless... often doesn'tt connect... and when it does, it just doesn't allow me to load any web pages
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$ find  ~/.mozilla -not -uid $(id -u)
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$
<Dday> Just got that
<brodymcd> windows, however, working instantly
<gotunandan> chillitom: follow this bug report #359392
<DM1> Hey
<DM1> I need help
<puneeth> joapinto; i  m having problems installing it
<Guillem_> Qwindoo, I would try a shot. Nevertheless; googling I've found this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201089
<Qwindoo> or should I start again one option at a time ? anyway thanks a lot for your help Guillem_ ;)
<soreau> What's the deal with the googleearth package in Jaunty? It doesn't install googleearth binary?
<DM1> I just installed Ubuntu
<DM1> and it didn't ask me to specify the password for su
<bazhang> soreau, also need that data package (first)
<yusuo> anyone how do u auto-start programs on power on
<DM1> What the heck is the password?
<Biophile> I don't know what to do, my computer is running slowly and the terminal doesn't start properly.
<bazhang> soreau, from medibuntu
<Pici> !sudo | DM1
<ubottu> DM1: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<MK13> DM!: it is the password for ur account
<soreau> bazhang: Ok, I'll just install from google..
<soreau> ! medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DM1> it tells me authentication failure when I try it
<Dday> Mzz did this: dilan@ubuntu:~$ find  ~/.mozilla -not -uid $(id -u)
<Dday> And got this dilan@ubuntu:~$
<Pici> DM1: Use sudo, not su.  see ubottu's message above.
<DM1> oh, oay
<DM1> okay*
<Hisotaso> jhilmer: E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel-2.6.8-11-generic
<mzz> Dday: no output? That's not it then.
<DM1> so I just have to use sudo for everything
<DM1> that's fine, thanks
<Dday> Nope
<zonked> Anyone have a URL or idea to fix Flash on Jaunty - Box just flickers insetead of displaying video
<kri> hi i need to setup a static ip and to portforward my router for setting up tranmission propertly! i just need help with change the ip to static.
<DM1> I have to say, I'm liking Ubuntu so far
<elvis9> hi,folks, it is nice to have this kinda help, am new on ubuntu
<mzz> Dday: output of "ls ~/.mozilla/firefox"?
<talntid> DM1: check out "sudo su" :)
<andymadigan> I generally just sudo passwd the first time on the system, I know it's taboo
<hbekel> talntid: you uttered the forbidden words!
<mzz> heretic! :P
<hbekel> andymadigan: even worse!
<Dday> Mzz: pjijresu.default  profiles.ini
<Dday> dilan@ubuntu:~$
<hbekel> ;)
 * talntid slaps andymadigan's hand
<jhilmer> Hisotaso: Try 'apt-get update' first. Seach for the package with 'apt-cache search linux-kernel-2.6.8
<mzz> Dday: ok, "cat ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini"
<chillitom> gotunandan, thanks
<andymadigan> hey sometimes i screw up my normal account and need root :p
<talntid> andymadigan: ok, go into recovery console :)
<andymadigan> lol, that would mean shutting down the system
<talntid> hehe
<gotunandan> chillitom : no problem
<darkblue_B> Upgrade Problem!! 8.04 -> 8.10.. just failed on a stupid sript error, and aborted at the 98% done mark!! What do I do ??
<andymadigan> OK, I have a really stupid question, what does +e/-e mean in IRC?
<talntid> ok, then create another account, password it, and add a SSH key to the root account... secure root access :P
<DM1> later!
<XPS_M1330> i's funny, I'm downloading the ISO torrent, and most peers' client is µtorrent
<XPS_M1330> why are would most people who share ubuntu be on windows? or do a lot of people run µtorrent with wine?
<kcw12> Hello is anyone else having problems with libmsn.so?
<Hisotaso> jhilmer: when i use the search command it just sends me to a new prompt
<mattgyver> darkblue_b, does update manager force you to redownload the entire upgrade?
<mihamina1> XPS_M1330: most FTP servers serving cracked Windows CDs are running Linux ;-)
<mattgyver> darkblue_b, why not upgrade to 9.04 anyway
<darkblue_B> mattgyver: is informed me that it was incomplete, and I said ok and it quit
<Pici> mattgyver: You need to go through 8.10 regardless.
<mzz> Dday: don't worry about the spam, but for future reference: "apt-get pastebinit" so you can pastebin from the command line. run "firefox -P", pick the topmost profile (called "default"). Does that start?
<zelhar> #xubuntu
<mattgyver> Pici, oh
<Pici> mzz, Dday: you mean sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<darkblue_B> it said something about dpkg -a
<kcw12> Anyone Else having troubles with pidign rashing with libmsn.so?
<Pici> !anyone | kcw12
<ubottu> kcw12: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mzz> Pici: yes, sorry
<mzz> <-- ubuntu newbie :)
<Dday> Yeah it starts :D
<Xcerca> whats the program for veiwing your webcam/  checking to make sure it works ?
<Hisotaso> jaunty upgrade failed, where is the log file so i can find out exactly what went wrong
<kcw12> pidgin[10639]: segfault at 14 ip b589013a sp bfbb28f0 error 4 in libmsn.so[b5870000+41000]
<Dday> Thanks a lot mzz
<jhilmer> Hisotaso, 'less /etc/apt/sources.list' are there lines in this file there refer to jaunty ? deb http:/.... jaunty ... ?
<kcw12> Anyone able to put that in easy terms for me
<soreau> bazhang: What is the package called in the medibuntu rrepos for google earth?
<kcw12> and how to fix it
<elvis9> hi,folks, am hosting a website,and also my own mail server.How can i have my website users have emai account on my mail server when they resgister? is that possible using postfix?
<student> can i use my Aver Media TV tuner card(with Radio) with ubuntu 9.04 gnome 64bit?
<bazhang> soreau, let me check
<soreau> bazhang: I got it now with apt-cache search
<andymadigan> How can I configure the gnome terminal program to display foreign characters properly?
<soreau> bazhang: Thanks :)
<Savman> I installed americas army but when I want to run it nothing happens can somebody help me?
<andymadigan> For that matter, how can I get the menus back :-/ ?
<bazhang> http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/googleearth-data.html soreau (assuming you are on jaunty)
<Savman> I am on hardy heron
<gecks> hi
<andymadigan> second problem solved
<kcw12> guess no one else is having this problem
<kcw12> thanks anyways
<Hisotaso> jhilmer: yes they all appear too, also i dont know if this is relevent, but when i go system->admin->sources, all but a few of them say 'disabled on jaunty upgrade'
<darkblue_B> so dpkg -A says "update the package mgr's idea of what is available".. but it requires an arugument?
<Xcerca> whats the name of a program that i can use to make sure my web cam is working ?
<cornwall> Xcerca: Cheese
<Xcerca> cornwall thanks
<Dday> In windows when i used to click down on the scroll button of the mouse
<Dday> The cursor became the scroller
<Dday> Can i do that?
<darkblue_B> what is the master package for the update manager? is that the right quesiton? If i want to use dpkg -A to get an resynched
<DIL> i have the cube set up in compiz and would like to have the ubuntu logo appear on the top of the cube.  currently it is a plain yellow
<cybersplice> what's the command to show all the files in a package?
<n8wood> My metacity keybind commands no longer work since the upgrade, any ideas?
<kcw12> What is the proper way to get a question answered n ths channel
<gotunandan> n8wood: keybindings might have changed, check the settings again
<frostburn> kcw12, just ask away
<cornwall> kcw12: what's your problem?
<bc> anyone using an Intel 82801EB ICH5 SATA Controller and having no problems using SATA disks in Ubuntu?
<elad> I've connected a Sansa via USB. How do I gain access to it now? Why isn't it automounted? (Or is it?)
<Xcerca> cornwall any other programs that might already be installed for testing a webcam ?
<n8wood> gotunandan: I checked with gconf-editor, it looks ok, the bindings and commands are still listed.
<kcw12> My problem is with pidgin, everytime i go to connect to msn it crashes with this error  [ 3936.163226] pidgin[10639]: segfault at 14 ip b589013a sp bfbb28f0 error 4 in libmsn.so[b5870000+41000]
<cornwall> Xcerca: camorama
<viktor> hi ive used ubutnu for alittle while i got everything working fine but ive downloaded songbird app and its a tar.gz ive extracted to home folder but i cant install it ive gone through some forums but jst cant get it to work can someone please help me??
<kcw12> ive been googling for an hour
<mzz> viktor: just run it directly from your homedir
<Criten_> Hello everyone!
<gotunandan> n8wood: what about the simple System -> Preferences - > keyboard shorcuts . no an expert on this, just suggesting :)
<viktor> mzz i dnt know how to do this im only new to ubuntu
<kcw12> Criten_: helo
<mzz> viktor: from the commandline: cd ~/songbird; ./songbird
<youngeezy> can get the songbird app from getdeb.com
<Advance> Hey can anyone help me with my software sorces I don't know what to do to get rid of this Repo error http://paste.ubuntu.com/159449/
<mzz> viktor: (assuming you unpacked it to ~/songbird)
<proq> viktor: are you trying to extract the file?
<youngeezy> easier than tar.gz
<mzz> viktor: there's probably a deb somewhere though, see what youngeezy said
<n8wood> gotunandan: in the past I wasn't able to set up custom commands with that, but I will take a look.
<elad> I've connected a Sansa via USB. How do I gain access to it now? Why isn't it automounted? (Or is it?)
<darkblue_B> ok all - I found "friendly-recovery"
<darkblue_B> now how to use it
 * mzz doesn't know what "a Sansa" is
<viktor> c cd ~/songbird i did dat says no such directory
<SirStan> mzz: mp3 player that should mount as a standard usb disk.
<SirStan> but might not.
<mzz> elad: perhaps check dmesg for interesting messages right after plugging it in
<cornwall> kcw12: That's odd. I'm not sure what to do, but maybe it's trying to access libmsn and it isn't installed. Try searching synaptic to see if it is
<andymadigan> try lsusb
<kcw12> it is
<mzz> elad: some mp3 players show up as standard usb mass storage, which should automount by default. I don't know if yours is one of those.
<lem_> ciao ciao
<kcw12> cornwall: it is
<kcw12> it wasnt should i reboot?
<Guest67415> hi.. is there no support for shockwave player for FF in ubuntu?
<gotunandan> Advance : you need to sign the repos you added with GPG keys
<student> can i use my Aver Media TV tuner card(with Radio) with ubuntu 9.04 gnome 64bit?
<camelo> Is there a fix for HP Mini 1000 audio yet (Ubuntu Remix)
<kcw12> cornwall: it is now, wasn't earlier should i reboot?
<Advance> gotunandan:  How
<cornwall> kcw12: no
<darkblue_B> so I reboot and invoke reovery mode?
<rosepetal> hi.. is there no support for shockwave player for FF in ubuntu?
<cornwall> kcw12: restart pidgin, probably, but I'm sure you've tried that. Try installing the libmsn-dev package
<Pici> rosepetal: No, Adobe does not make a version of Shockwave for Linux, sorry.
<gotunandan> Advance for the ppa, you have added you will need to goto the launchpad.net page and follow instructions mentioned there ,similarly for the medibuntu repo
<kcw12> cornwall: i have but ill do it again, and have the libmsn-dev installed
<student> Pici: hi
<kcw12> cornwall: gonna restart pidgin
<mzz> rosepetal: flash, yes. director, not so much iirc.
<unitheory> i'm want to upgrade to 9.04 using a cd and I put the cd in but update manager says i'm up-to-date.
<rosepetal> Pici: ok thanks. well that is extremely sad
<gotunandan> Advance: same for wine
<Tcl> 1 Q ..shold i upgrade ?
<viktor> i cudnt find aq deb there ??
<student> Pici: can i use my Aver Media TV tuner card(with Radio) with ubuntu 9.04 gnome 64bit?
<cornwall> unitheory: you need the alternate installer cd
<zxd> hi
<zxd> is this line correct :
<zxd> any big performance inprovement in X by changing from CONFIG_HZ=250 to 1000 ?
<zxd> er
<FloodBot2> zxd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Advance> gotunandan: Okay you lost me this is just the base install I didn't add anything.. It's UE 2.1
<zxd> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu interpid main multiverse universe restricted
<Pici> student: I don't know, sorry.
<mzz> zxd: I seriously doubt it, but try for yourself
<Pici> !ultimate | Advance
<ubottu> Advance: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<eseven73> is there something better than proftpd? I cant seem to access any folders even though ive set them up with GProFtpd frontend
<zxd> mzz, why not
<student> Pici: ok
<zxd> mzz, what you doubt the CONFIG_HZ settings ?
<mzz> zxd: (that was a reply to the "Big performance improvement" question, btw)
<helo> after upgrading to jaunty, i have no audio
<kcw12> cornwall: still didnt work
<camelo> ANyone have any experience with the HP Mini's?
<zxd> mzz, and PREEMT kernel ?
<helo> i can change the volumes, and see mys ound card/chipset, but nothing else
<gotunandan> Advance : oops, hmmm UE is a problem it adds and removes stuff that is not very well recommended
<columban> student: did you check whether the card supports 64 bit processors ?
<kcw12> cornwall: i just upgraded to 9.04
<helo> camelo: i am running jaunty on a 1030nr
<futurama> ubuntu 4 ever xD
<mzz> zxd: they're fine, but I doubt the difference is noticable in practice on an average desktop system and workload. But please do try for yourself, on your system and workload.
<zxd> the stock kernel is set to PREEMT_VOLUNTARY
<camelo> I have no Audio
<zxd> or something similar
<Hymnosis> is there a better browser than firefox? i cant load a XSLT page on firefox :S
<helo> camelo: i only get audio when i plug in headphones
<columban> student: check with the spec sheet
<camelo> right
<zxd> mzz, worse it cant go ye?
<luis_> hey... i installed a gtk theme but it didnt apply correctly to the main panel... how can i fix that?
<zxd> I will try
<camelo> is there a fix yet
<mzz> zxd: similarly voluntary preemption is fine for an ordinary desktop workload. If you don't need extremely low latency I recommend you leave that switch in its default position :)
<Advance> ubottu: dude... I'm just wondering what the command is to sign the keys though terminal.. it's like something something 43C0AFF0D7FAE680
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gotunandan> Advabce: because UE does it by default, its a problem, check your sources.list file and the add the keys for the corresponding repos
<columban> Hymnosis: try opera
<mzz> zxd: (there's usually a tradeoff between lower latency and better throughput. The defaults really are fine for ordinary systems)
<student> Can i use my Aver Media TV tuner card(with Radio) with ubuntu 9.04 gnome 64bit?
<Advance> Pici:  dude... I'm just wondering what the command is to sign the keys though terminal.. it's like something something 43C0AFF0D7FAE680
<helo> camelo: not tha ti know of... in my expeience 8.10 works a lot better than 9.04
<luis_> hey... i installed a gtk theme but it didnt apply correctly to the main panel... how can i fix that?
<kcw12> cornwall: [ 4982.618154] pidgin[11548]: segfault at 61442f3c ip b57fb499 sp bf831560 error 4 in libmsn.so[b57ef000+41000]
<kcw12>  new error atleast
<gogeta> bo
<gogeta> bo
<Advance> ubottu: What are you doing later tonight... I mean we could hang out... You know... Talk about stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<helo> camelo: try booting from a live stick 8.10 stick to see how it works
<Advance> ubottu:  Don't play coy with me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gotunandan> Advance: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 493B3065 && gpg --export -a 493B3065 | sudo apt-key add -
<camelo> right - I agree - at least for the Mini's
<gogeta> what he trying to do
<camelo> not a huge deal
<zxd> mzz, heavy firefox + openoffice usage
<gotunandan> Advance: thats the command replace those number in both places by the numbers you get
<mzz> zxd: the defaults are fine
<Pici> Advance: 1) stop playing with the bot 2) We do not know what the gpg keys for Ultimate's repositories  are.
<student> <columban> where ??
<Advance> gotunandan:  thankies..
<columban> student: AverMedia ?
<marie_blubb> hi i try to print somesthing over the network. dont get it done. tried cups / ipp and now samba without success. can you help me?
<student> <columban> yes
<cornwall> kcw12: try renaming your ~/.purple folder to ~/.purple_bak and restart pidgin and start over
<helo> the other issue i have with my mini is that bluetooth microsoft 5000 mouse doesn't work
<marie_blubb> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/732
<Pici> !gpgerr | Advance this is the only help we can provide
<student> <columban> there is no such info regarding linux :(
<ubottu> Advance this is the only help we can provide: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<mzz> zxd: (but feel free to play with them anyway, if you can notice a difference use nondefault values)
<Advance> Pici:   thats all I needed....................
<columban> student: is this card external or for a desktop ?
<kcw12> cornwall: already tried that
<gotunandan> Advance: another piece of advice, stop using Ultimate, it will make things difficult in the long run
<cornwall> kcw12: I think it's just a bug with Pidgin, really
<camelo> really, I have not tried an external mouse yet
<DIL> i have the cube set up in compiz and would like to have the ubuntu logo appear on the top of the cube when it rotates.  currently it is a plain yellow and no logo.  how do i add a "logo"
<student> <columban>  internal card PCI
<kcw12> cornwall: happened after i upgraded
<cornwall> kcw12: is there are more up-to-date package that isn't in the repos?
<columban> DIL: its called skydome...
<student> <columban>  i wanna use only Radio :)
<shane2peru> help, I plugged my garmin gps unit in and it doesn't even show up with lsusb???
<columban> student: you have drivers for it ?
<shane2peru> it used to show up in ibex.
<DIL> columban: ok
<Advance> gotunandan:  It's pretty and all I do is aircrack-ng through linux and web chat... I just got fed up with winows fighting me every step of the way and untill 9.04 is bug free////////Out of beta///// I will switch to it.
<depape> can someone tell me the correct name of the font called 'Monospace' that is standard in Gnome-Terminal in ubuntu?
<gogeta> dil change the image used
<delgurth> Hmms.. irc related question: how do I join #ubuntu-nl from mibbit.com web-irc ?
<Hymnosis> columban, thanks it works with opera :)
<LjL> delgurth: ask #mibbit
<columban> DIL for compiz-fusion related questions...#compiz-fusion
<columban> Hymnosis: np
<unitheory> i took my 9.04 cd out and there's no option in update manager to upgrade
<natschil> delgurth: try "/join# ubuntu-nl"
<student> <columban> dont know, but i have installed FM radio tuner from Add/Remove...
<cornwall> kcw12: try 'sudo apt-get purge pidgin' in the terminal
<DIL> gogeta: i gues that what i am missing, how?
<viktor> mzz i got songbird to run but how do i install it like in sounds menu ??
<student> <columban>  but no luck :(
<natschil> delgurth : sorry "/join #ubuntu-nl"
<cornwall> kcw12: and then reinstall it. Or have you tried that already?
<gogeta> advance ubuntu 9.04 is out of beta
<luis_> hey... i installed a gtk theme but it didnt apply correctly to the main panel... how can i fix that?
<columban> student: hang on lemme check
<DIL> columban: ty for your suggestion
<mzz> viktor: I'd use a deb to get that
<delgurth> natschil: it says that I'm banned, and joining #ubuntu-proxy-users again doesn't help
<student> <columban> okay..
<LjL> delgurth: also, your subnet is banned, talk to an #ubuntu-nl operator
<gogeta> dil did you install the controle panel for it
<mzz> viktor: (sorry, I'm more of a commandline person, I'm not much help here)
<gotunandan> Advance: maybe you should try 8.04.3 ? i use it and now its very stable, unless you want the latest, greatest features, but then they can be slightly unstable
<LjL> delgurth: ask in #ubuntu-irc if you don't know any operator
<columban> DIL np
<DIL> gogeta: yes
<youngeezy> viktor: should be there automatically
<shane2peru> it seems that the garmin_gps is blacklisted, how do I un-blacklist it?  Why is it blacklisted?
<delgurth> LjL: thanks, will do that
<kcw12> cornwall: now what?
<mzz> shane2peru: the module? grep for it under /etc/modprobe.d/ iirc
<DIL> gogeta: i thought it would have the ubuntu logo by default
<gogeta> dil should be in the settings of the cube
<depape> can someone tell me the correct name of the font called 'Monospace' that is standard in Gnome-Terminal in ubuntu?
<cornwall> kcw12: "sudo apt-get install pidgin"
<viktor> youngeezy: yer it wasnt its weird
<DIL> gogeta: ty i will keep looking
<viktor> youngeezy: and i cant find deb
<gogeta> something like enable cube backbround image
<cornwall> kcw12: then set it up again and see if it works
<gogeta> been a wile
<gogeta> this laptop cant compiz
<Advance> gogeta: The way I see it it's not.. The way I see it is the head developers were like Heylets just say FXXX it and have a multiverse of beta testers.. in actuality its a good idea to work out the bugs in a distro but it's a bullcrap way to handle things.. Ubuntu is famous for having a crap load of bugs during their first few months of deployment.
<gogeta> to old
<mzz> depape: getting someone to run "fc-match Monospace" for you will probably give you the info you want
<mzz> depape: (I'm not in ubuntu currently, so I can't run it for you)
<shane2peru> mzz: I'm not sure about the iirc thing, but I cat-ed the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and it shows this "blacklist garmin_gps"
<columban> DIL: go to ccsm cube reflection and deformation..check the images tab in that
<youngeezy> viktor: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<gogeta> advance having no issues on my p3 dell
<mzz> shane2peru: with no comment next to it describing why it's there? bah...
<Advance> gotunandan:  UE is based off the 8.04 kernel it's just highly skinned and comes with a few extra goodies.
<gogeta> laptop
<depape> mzz: thanks!
<shane2peru> mzz: yep.
<SigmaX9> ello :)
<columban> !hi | SigmaX9
<ubottu> SigmaX9: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DIL> columban: ty
<kcw12> cornwall: didnt work, im out of good ideas
<Advance> gogeta:  After distro upgrade I lost my wlan card my grafics driver and all of my computers settings.. on a fresh install of 8.10
<gogeta> advanced my brand new compaq gaming laptop is also running perfect
<gotunandan> Advance: i know that, but the problem is what it does internally to give you all those goodies, sometimes in the long run you can run into problems
<SigmaX9> i was wondering, is it possible to bridge a wireless and lan connection together (so i can do wireless on my xbox360)
<SigmaX9> cant find out how D:
<unitheory> i want to upgrade to 9.04 but update manager isn't showing the new release. help?
<gogeta> advanced install the extras package should restore that
<Advance> gotunandan: I've been using it for months and the only problems I had with my machine was when I upgraded to jaunty
<n8wood> found out xbindkeys broke my shortcuts
<eseven73> is there something better than proftpd? I cant seem to access any folders even though ive set them up with GProFtpd frontend
<gogeta> probly removed it as obsleted
<Guest66660> unitheory, maybe you selected only long term versions.
<cornwall> kcw12: You are on version 2.5.5, right?
<mzz> eseven73: scp/sftp :)
<shane2peru> mzz: ooooh, wait here is the comment "# most apps now use garmin usb driver directly (Ubuntu: #114565)"  sorry my bad
<kcw12> cornwall: yep
<Viata> unitheory: distro upgrades are not enabled by default in 8.10.  you need to tell ubuntu to look for new distros
<cornwall> kcw12: Empathy and Kopete are good alternatives to Pidgin. I'm sorry, but I'm afraid I don't have any ideas either
<columban> student: man the AVermedia site s***s
<viktor> youngeezy: oh nice u sent me to getdeb.com not .net thats y i couldnt find it thank you so much really appreciate it
<gotunandan> Advance: yes, that is the crux of it all, when you upgrade, things just break ;)
<luis_> hey... i installed a gtk theme but it didnt apply correctly to the main panel... how can i fix that?
<student> <columban> then :(
<unitheory> Guest66660, Viata, I have set it to look for normal releases
<eseven73> mzz I need ftp for wordpress so I can do auto plugin installs, would sftp work for that?
<kcw12> cornwall: atleast u tried man
<gogeta> viata my 8.10 saw 9.04 out and asked by defult
<mzz> eseven73: probably not :(
<youngeezy> viktor: np hopefully that works better for you
<gogeta> if i wahnted to upgrade
<mzz> eseven73: (perhaps it does though, I don't know wordpress)
<cornwall> kcw12: let me try msn with pidgin real quick
<student> <columban> so i can'r use my card here just to listen Radio :(
<columban> student: try googling your problem with the parameters : AVERMEDIA tuner card+linux support
<student> <columban> ok
<gogeta> it whont upgrade to beta builds unless you tell it
<Advance> !gpg bucky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpg bucky
<eseven73> mzz ok I seen another ftpd in synaptic maybe ill try it :D
<columban> student: every hardware is compatible with linux .......or there is alwasy wine :)
<frankco> Hello.! i'm newbie in this place.!
<gogeta> wine doesent emulate hardware
<Viata> gogeta: i had to enable it on my distro.  dunno why
<SigmaX9> wine! :D
<viktor> youngeezy: yer ill be using that site for an application if i ever need one !!
<gogeta> lol
<student> <columban> but i dont wanna use WINE :(
<cornwall> kcw12: it's working for me. Actually, I have one more idea: I saw a bug concerning segfaults when using proxies. Are you using one?
<natschil> hello, I don't want to upgrade to jaunty because  fglrx no longer supports my card... :( I do want to use packages from jaunty, is there a way I can upgrade without getting a new kernel and xserver and fglrx and whatnot, but still get the packages from jaunty?
<puneeth> hey major prob
<columban> student: you want to get it working right....
<puneeth> my friend cant ssh me
<student> <columban> yes
<youngeezy> viktor: it is pretty good... I would write off apt though.. I use that site mainly for software that apt doesnt have
<gogeta> natschil the oss drivers probly support your card if its older
<youngeezy> wouldn't
<columban> student: then analyse every alternative
<puneeth> i need assitance, my friend cant ssh me
<gogeta> natschil probly 3d and all rember ati is open sourced now
<SigmaX9> euhm how can i bridge a network connection and lan connection together? :D
<student> <columban> how to find my tvtuner model number in ubuntu??
<natschil> gogeta: the ironic thing is, that though ati calls my card "old", it's actually quite new.... x1250 integrated
<kryptik> Does anyone know why attempting to open a terminal would return error creating child proccess?
<gogeta> stundent lspci
<natschil> gogeta: ati and open source? that sounds new
<student> <columban>  do know any command??
<viktor> youngeezy: ok coz i normall sudo apt-get install any apps or whateva i need so when that dont work ill look at that site for help
<columban> student: nope
<mzz> natschil: ati is simply dropping support from their closed driver for anything that's has some support in the open driver
<gogeta> natschil when amd bought ati they opened it up
<puneeth> i need assistance, my friend can not ssh me
<mzz> s/that's/that/
<mzz> puneeth: fails how?
<shane2peru> does anyone have any ideas about using garmin gps on jaunty?  I had it working in ibex, now it is not recognized.
<Pici> gogeta: There are open source ATI drivers, and specs opened by ATI/AMD, but they are not eh same.
<natschil> gogeta: well....ati has owned amd for quite a while
<Hymnosis> student, try lspci ?
<gogeta> amd ownes ati
<puneeth> mzz, its stuck
<SigmaX9> yeah just wanted to say that :
<SigmaX9> p
<natschil> gogeta: sorry, I know, just amde a typo
<usuario1888> holaaaa
<columban> natschil: i thought it was the other way roung
<puneeth> doesnt move ahead
<mzz> puneeth: if you can ssh to yourself but your friend cannot ssh to you I suspect you're behind a firewall blocking port 22 and need to forward that port there
<natschil> columban: it is, sorry, a typo
<gogeta> ati linux rocks now
<student> <columban>  07:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<gogeta> used to suck hard
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<columban> Pici: sorry ;)
<mzz> not so sure about "rocks" but the open driver is improving
<puneeth> mzz, i cannot ssh myself as well
<mzz> puneeth: fails how?
<gogeta> mzz the binarys are killer fast now
<puneeth> when i type in the ssh command to ssh myself
<natschil> gogeta: well, I wish it was true, it's just that jockey tells me I won't get 3d acceleration from my ati x1250 card, and I've heard similar things in this forum..... gogeta: what is the new driver called?
<puneeth> it shows no output
<kryptik> So does anyone know why opening a terminal would return error creating child process?
<kryptik> The user is in root, admin, and sudo groups.
<gogeta> natschil x1250 is it
<mzz> gogeta: fglrx doesn't work great under compiz (lack of textured video support etc) last I heard. The open drivers handle that better but have a way to go in 3d performance. They're improving though.
<kryptik> and for some reason also has trouble using mkdir
<puneeth> mzz; could firestarter be the reason?
<mzz> puneeth: yes
<Matic> Hae, what could be causing the desktop items to dissapear and reappear?
<n8wood> does anyone have keyboard shortcuts working while running xbindkeys?
<mib_h497ii> anyone can help me about connecting to VPN? here is my /var/log/daemon.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/159461/
<kryptik> Matic: Different work spaces?
<mzz> puneeth: if it just sits there (no "connection refused", just sits there) a firewall is probably interfering (a local one if you're ssh-ing to localhost)
<gogeta> google says the x1250 and oss driver have 3d and compiz
<natschil> gogeta: yes, x1250, here's the lspci line: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] , it doesn't mention it being x1250 though
<mzz> puneeth: port 22 needs to be open
<natschil> gogeta: wow, sounds funky, I'll go look
<mzz> puneeth: (or you need to run it on a different port and tell ssh, obviously)
<puneeth> i see nothing wrong
<gogeta> my 9200 does
<puneeth> i could ssh yesterday
<mzz> puneeth: you can try with "-vvv" added to the ssh command, but I think it's simply a firewall
<puneeth> and others could ssh me
<gogeta> and my dells m7
<Matic> kryptik, The workspace is only one!
<gogeta> and thats a old 16meg
<Rapachooie> yep   I got errors
<puneeth> mzz, give me an example
<cherva> Why after the upgrade to 9.04 iptables are empty
<mzz> puneeth: an example of what?
<Rapachooie> Im going to give it a proper install I think with 6 xfce
<puneeth> how to i add "-vvv" to the command
<gogeta> i have like 6 pcs with atis and linux and they all work
<kryptik> Sorry, just trying to help. I haven't had a reply yet either, so I figured something was better than nothing >_<
<mzz> puneeth: "ssh localhost" becomes "ssh -vvv localhost". This is really noisy.
<ckknight> hello friends. I have two servers that run on Ubuntu Gutsy, but it appears that apt-get no longer works because the apt repositories have been removed for gutsy. Is there a mirror to the old repositories somewhere?
<gogeta> little pc kab hear
<puneeth> ok
<Rapachooie> woops
<Pici> !offtopic | gogeta
<ubottu> gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<natschil> gogeta: what did you search for in google / what sites did it come up with?
<gogeta> lol
<C-S-B> what on earth is /var/log/btmp and why is my Pw in plaintext in it and why does it create an error in log viewer, can I delete it?
<mib_h497ii> anyone can help me about connecting to VPN? here is my /var/log/daemon.log : http://paste.ubuntu.com/159461/
<nodame_cantabile> semarang
<Pici> !id | nodame_cantabile
<ubottu> nodame_cantabile: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<C-S-B> Can anyone with an answer pm please?
<gogeta> http://www.linux-magazine.com/online/news/amd_provides_legacy_driver_for_old_ati_cards
<nodame_cantabile> #semarang
<gogeta> amd relesed a legicy driver for old cards
<natschil> gogota: cheers
<sea-gul1> ﻿is there any free partition editor for Windows, which can create a new partition from existing one without removing files?
<natschil> gogotas: not all of use are masters at using "the google" :)
<gogeta> linux and windows
<joh> Hi, I've got broken packages - libjack0: Depends: libfreebob0 (>= 1.0.11) but 1.0.7-1 is to be installed. The reason is that I installed version of 1.0.7 of libfreebob because 1.0.11 is buggy. How can I make apt ignore that dependency problem?
<darkblue_B> no one could tell me - "restart, escape at grup, go to recovery mode, select fix broken packages" ??!  :-/
<natschil> gogota: ummm, it only mentions 2d mode
<natschil> gogota: I believe compiz wants 3d
<Matic> Hi, what would cause printing via samba to stall as in fail to print till when you restart the machine? please help
<gogeta> it says at  the end the oss driver the newest aupports 3d on most cards
<gogeta> and 2d on all
<luis_> hey ppl... i changed a gtk theme but it didnt change the panel correctly.. what can i do to fix that?
<gogeta> dri=3d
<cornwall> luis_: did you try changing it back and forth?
<cyrax> I am using Ubuntu 9.04. Must say that I am really impressed by the responsiveness. Unfortunately I made a mistake while installing 9.04. I have a separate partition /home or /dev/sda4. This one has my previous login info and all. I forgot to set this as the mount partition at install time so it created a new /home in / partition and created a login. I would like to use my previous /home/<username> now. How do I do it?
<cornwall> luis_: if that doesn't work, you can install gtk-chtheme from the repos
<mzz> cyrax: I'd add the relevant bits to /etc/fstab and reboot
<mzz> cyrax: (or drop to single-user mode and do it from there, but I don't know how to do that on ubuntu yet)
<mzz> cyrax: this will leave a bit of cruft hidden "beneath" your mounted /home, which you can clean up if you like
<luis_> cornwall: i tried both... it changes the theme but the panel doesnt change correctly
<luddite> hey all
<cornwall> luis_: did you try and customize the theme? Try scrolling through and see which one didn't change, then just change it manually
<cyrax> mzz: How do I add it to fstab and how do I remove the new /home?
<luddite> i upgraded to 9.04 and wifi can see the wifi hotspot(my own) but never connects. anything i can do to fix this?
<m31> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<KingKimi> how do i convert ISO to image ????
<mzz> cyrax: it's a line like "/dev/sda4 /home ext3 relatime 0 0" (just use an editor, it should be fairly obvious)
<kryptik> There's a link to it KingKimi
<cyrax> okay.
<mzz> Kitar|st: define "image"
<cyrax> mzz: okay
<kryptik> A program recommended to it.
<mzz> Kitar|st: sorry, wrong nick
<mzz> KingKimi: define "image"
<knoxville> KingKimi, isn't an ISO already and Image?
<luis_> cornwall: well i can change manually controls, window margins, icons, cursors... but none of these affect the pannel :P
<mzz> KingKimi: (because I'd already call an iso an image)
<kryptik>  He means he wants to put it on a CD probably.
<knoxville> mzz, I agree
<gotunandan> muzz: single user mode in ubuntu is easy, in the bootloader remove "quiet splash" at the end and add "single", thats it
<cornwall> luis_: try running this command (<alt>F2): killall gnome-panel
<KingKimi> mzz NOt.. difernce between image and iso
<cornwall> luis_: don't worry, they'll regenerate
<luddite> copy an iso to cd? he should burn it
<gotunandan> mzz: single user mode in ubuntu is easy, in the bootloader remove "quiet splash" at the end and add "single", thats it
<KingKimi> mzz i want to convert an ISO to bootable IMG
<gogeta> iso is bootable
<mzz> iso can be bootable, afaik
<mzz> KingKimi: for example: I downloaded the ubuntu iso, burned it to a cd, and the cd was bootable :)
<luis_> cornwall: its the same... the part where are the icons is white... ill take a screenshot
<KingKimi> mzz dont i know that ?
<mzz> KingKimi: I don't know! I don't understand what you're trying to do
<mzz> gotunandan: I shall try to remember that, thanks
<kryptik> Does anyone know why a the system created user would have trouble with sudo in a bash script, mkdir, or get an 'error creating child process' message when trying to open a terminal?
<KingKimi> mzz i want to place the IMAGE in /boot and add entries to menu.lst ..... so that we can boot "into" the image
<kryptik> -a
<stetho> I have a problem with Ubuntu Server. Need to know if there's anything I can do. I have a machine which was running another distro and VMWare running XP. XP has installed the drivers for a Philips VOIP USB connector which was connected by USB. About a year ago I put another distro on, same set up, no problems. Now I've switched to Ubuntu on the desktop I wanted to build this machine as Ubuntu server. However, whenever it detects this USB device
<gogeta> kingkimi ???
<stetho> Question is, "tough" or "bug"?
<mzz> KingKimi: I'm not sure if grub lets you do that or if you need a secondary boot sector to do it.
<Tcl> how i can make Ubuntu see my usb modem ?
<mzz> KingKimi: I do think it can be done, but I am pretty sure it won't involve changes to the .iso
<koolkan> need help regarding Debugging in Monodevelop
<koolkan> anyone willing to guide?
<mbr810> i was running ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and i messed up the mbr. now i can not boot into 8.10 anymore. at present i am running the live 8.10 cd. can anyone help me?
<gogeta> kingkimi you trying to make a usb boot or something
<KingKimi> gogeta, mzz no.. see xpud.org and see the first IMAGE and the next ISO..... i placed that IMAGE in /boot and added to menu.lst and it booted in to that linux....... i
<gogeta> ok
<gogeta> and why would you do this
<gogeta> just burn a cd
<gogeta> mbr810 you can restore grub from the live cd
<mzz> KingKimi: if that's what I think it is there's no generic recipe for converting one to the other
<KingKimi> !grub > mbr810
<ubottu> mbr810, please see my private message
<mbr810> gogeta: how can i do it?
<KingKimi> gogeta, no .. you dont understand..... with that IMAGE in /boot. i dont have need to insert disc everytime
<Spook2009> good evening everybody
<gogeta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<KingKimi> gogeta, thats why i want to try xubuntu to make an image and try it within ubuntu
<gogeta> to restore grub
<KingKimi> without using the cd gogeta
<gogeta> kingkimi or a boot partation
<gogeta> oh
<innni1> i have installed the screenlets package ... where are the actual screenlets? any come with the package?
<innni1> hi spook
<DerDui> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sstringham> Hello, is there a thread noting the updates to the nss_ldap subsystem?  I can no longer log in with my LDAP setup since the I->J upgrade.
<C_Kode> Anyone having issues with Jaunty freezing up on them?  I have two guys running on Dell Dimension E521 that are freezing up
<Spook2009> my ubuntu pc has a big problem, it dont wanna start annymore  "unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcs: etc he says
<ubuntu> 9.04 live cd actually displays something instead of a black screen when using the live cd . an improvement ;)
<gogeta> kikngkimi its a easy grub command
<ubuntu> over 8.10
<ubuntu_fan1> why can when I load apache on another server and put a host entry on my workstaiton i have file access to everything from my remote system
<Spook2009> i googled on it, but nothing works what i try, maybe somebody overhere knows what the problem is?
<DerDui> Hi has anybody an idea, why i cant reach the german ubuntu chanel? everytime i try, i am forwarded to a chanel called #root
<ubuntu> now I have a stuck window saying "Startin Firefox Web B..."
<_fynn> DerDui: /join #ubuntu-de
<mzz> DerDui: some channels don't like it if you claim to be root
<mzz> DerDui: (the n=root in DerDui!n=root@...)
<mzz> DerDui: if you're running your irc client as root: stop doing that. If you're intentionally pretending to run your irc client as root: stop doing that :)
<Kieran> hi
<KoolD> i completely removed windows off my pc..how do i expand the partition used by ubuntu
<Kieran> I just installed Ubuntu
<DerDui> ah, oki, now i understand mzz
<mzz> KoolD: iirc gparted can do that
<Kieran> and it wont play any sounds
<cornwall> KoolD: Search Add/Remove for "Partition Editor"
<mzz> DerDui: (that's just an educated guess, I haven't checked if that's actually the cause)
<C_Kode> Anyone have Jaunty freeze one them?
<KoolD> thabks
<KoolD> *thanks
<DerDui> i started i with the terminal, because konversaion doesnt run on klick:)
<chillitom> C_Kode, intel graphics?
<Kieran> Can anyone help me?
<cornwall> KoolD: It will be located in System>Administration>Partition Editor
<C_Kode> chillitom: Nvidia
<C_Kode> chillitom: Dell Deminsion E521
<Kieran> I have no audio at all :(
<C_Kode> Dimension too
<Kieran> does anyone know why it might be?
<Spook2009> i have to go, i wish everybody a nice evening, bye bye :-)
<italomaia> My jaunty is using a lot of memory here
<DerDui> well but it doesnt start without root... mzz
<gogeta> humm
<italomaia> could someone tell me some tip to fix that?
<gogeta> booting a iso from grub isnt possable
<mzz> DerDui: then you did something really weird
<italomaia> like, my 1gb + 700mb swap are not taing care of the deal, anymore
<gogeta> but you can dump the iso on a diffrent partation
<mbr810> OK thanks gogeta , i just followed your advice, will reboot now.
<gogeta> and boot iy
<DerDui> http://pastebin.com/d5568a897
<gogeta> it
<mzz> DerDui: (like running an irc client through sudo, causing it to dump files owned by root into your homedir)
<bullgard4> Hoe can I determine the name of my network adapter's driver? [Ubuntu 8.10]
<helo> ho!
<mbr810> hope everything goes ok. thanks again
 * C_Kode surprise cleaves you for 321 damage!
<mzz> DerDui: "find ~ -uid 0"
<italomaia> oh, jaunty just frooze, too
<sstringham> bullgard4: 'dmesg | grep eth'  should give you a good hint.  'lspci -v' will list the raw device info.
<DerDui> what to do with that file mzz
<mzz> DerDui: with what file?
<mzz> DerDui: you probably don't want root-owned files in your homedir. chown them back to you unless you have a good reason to have them there.
<guntbert> DerDui: it seems you messed part of your settings - see !gksudo
<guntbert> !gksudo | DerDui
<ubottu> DerDui: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DerDui> ok, but why cant i open konversation by klick?
<bullgard4> sstringham: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28. Is this the correct answer?
<sstringham> Yeah, that is the driver.
<ubuntu_fan1> If I loaded 2 computers with ubuntu 9.04 and had a apache 2 server on one and on the other included the host entry for the machine with the apache on it should i be able to have full access to all the files including root level access?
<innni2> ﻿i have installed screenlets - where do you actually select a screenlet
<bullgard4> mgolisch: dmesg listet "8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28".
<wvmac__> does anyone else notice high memory usage in jaunty compared to previous versions
<mgolisch> wvmac__: not realy
<kusonagi> i got problem using compiz, my graphic card is mobile intel graphics
<wvmac__> xorg is using 526 mb
<luis_> how can i make my terminal look like this?? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54166&file1=54166-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Neutronium+DeepBlack
<willd>  I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and lost wireless. Any ideas?
<mgolisch> willd: what hardware is it?
<celthunder> wild do you have a card yet (wlan0)?
<kolpur> when i am trying to play movies in mplayer i'm getting a error X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)2.6% 3 0
<kolpur> anyone please help me out
<Hisotaso> i ran the jaunty upgrade, but it failed towards the end and i stupidly didnt record the error. I see some subtle changes, and when i go into system monitor, it lists my version as 9.04 jaunty, but kernel version is 2.6.27-9, and i was under the impression that jaunty used kernel 2.6.28....any suggestions?
<celthunder> luis_http://www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Neutronium+DeepBlack?content=54166
<Hisotaso> also, when i run update manager the option to upgrade is no longer available
<wvmac__> overall my system seems to be using twice as much ram. before it would reach 800 mb at a high point and now it reaches 1.4 gb easily
<jane_> Hisotaso, apt-get upate
<gogeta> wvmac did you set up a swap
<wvmac__> yes
<sustituto> join#siurot
<tready29201> hey my ubuntu server has a static IP address but some how everyday it changes itself
<willd> mgolisch:it is intel 4965AGN. It is seen by the system, but when trying to connect to my router through WPA it can never make the connection.
<Hisotaso> jane_: "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Hisotaso> they all say jaunty
<Funzo> does anyone have a good usenet reader/poster on ubuntu? both binaries and text and a gui
<gogeta> willd those cards  tend to have issues wit wpa
<gogeta> with
<wvmac__> gogeta: i am no running out of ram, just wondering if something had changed for this version in how it uses ram
<tready29201> anyone else having problems with losing static IP address daily
<gogeta> may have
<wvmac__> gogeta: do you run x64
<gogeta> it is a preforance relese might be jusing ram over swap for speed
<wvmac__> it does feel fast
<willd> gogeta: it was ok in intrepid though. perhaps i should just go back to WEP. I was using WPA to get N speeds.
<wvmac__> compiz is much smoother
<IKA> hi
<mzz> wvmac__: check (in gnome-system-monitor or the like) for anything using silly amounts of ram
<Abed> hello guys i am trying to compie a c++ project but it seems that the header not found
<gogeta> willd you can use ndsiwrapper and the windows drivers to make wpa work
<wvmac__> mzz: xorg (525 mb) is the only high one other than firefox
<mzz> wvmac__: 525 mb res for Xorg is not normal
<arooni-fobiles> help!  ubuntu ibex with sound blaster live value card.... i cant record anything and thus skype wont work.  when i open up sound recorder it says "your sound settings are invalid, please correct them in system => preferences => sound" but i dont know what to do with that
<mzz> wvmac__: 525 mb virt for Xorg may be, since afaik it includes mapped video ram
<wvmac__> mzz: that is what i thought
<mzz> wvmac__: currently my (non-ubuntu) Xorg process is using 181m res, and that's higher than I'd like
<mzz> wvmac__: (I had a ton of image-heavy pages open in firefox earlier, that drives it up and not always back down)
<nemo> Could someone here on Jaunty open Gnome Calculator for me and type in 6/12 ?
<wvmac__> mzz: i am using nvidia driver
<mzz> wvmac__: radeon driver here.
<arooni-fobiles> how to fix: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording.
<nemo> hm
<riccardo_> xd
<arooni-fobiles> for sound blaster live?
<nemo> is fine now. how odd.
<gogeta> mzz shutting down compiz might free it up
<mzz> wvmac__: iirc the nvidia blob may leak, but ask someone who actually uses it.
<nemo> weeeird
<mzz> gogeta: I'm not running compiz currently, but that's a good suggestion for wvmac__ :)
<Abed> hello guys i am trying to compie a c++ project but it seems that the header not found,any ideas???
<nemo> some setting I had must have been doing the incomprehensible math. I was geting 0.5555555555
<nemo> is back to normal
<mzz> Abed: "the" header?
<mgolisch> Abed: what header?
<Abed> mzz:like iostream.h
<mzz> nemo: sounds like you changed bases
<Abed> mgolisch: like iostream.h
<mgolisch> Abed: you might want to use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com to search for the package that contains that header file
<t3hrealadamd> Hello. I'm trying to update the firmware for my Adaptec AIC-7899 non-RAID SCSI controller in a Dell Poweredge 1650 in order to load Ubuntu on it. However, Dell doesn't have the right BIOS/firmware file and Google isn't returning any results. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<nemo> mzz: it does, except it was in Dec.
<saltera> Abed: Probably in build-essentials
<t3hrealadamd> From what I understand there's a firmware issue that keeps Ubuntu from being installed.
<mzz> nemo: that's weird
<victoria> lavate esa boca
<gogeta> heh sounds like my dell
<nemo> mzz: that'd be hex - I switched to programming and checked. was in Dec
<Abed> saltera i checked the build essential they are there
<nemo> mzz: plus, I was in scientific, base should have reset.  some upgrade quirk perhaps
<nemo> mzz: calculator changed slightly I 'spose - anyway. is normal now.
<arooni-fobiles> help!  ubuntu ibex with sound blaster live value card.... i cant record anything and thus skype wont work.  when i open up sound recorder it says "your sound settings are invalid, please correct them in system => preferences => sound" but when i hit the "test" button i see: "how to fix: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording."
<saltera> Abed: Are you using a make file or are you trying to configure the compiler linker manually?
<nemo> mzz: I really like the new programming mode btw. so awesome to see the bin/hex displayed
<C_Kode> Adaptec maybe?
<ross_> Anybody out there running WoW under Ubuntu 9.04?
<mzz> nemo: I rarely use that calculator, usually use emacs or python
<Abed> saltera sorry it must be the build-essential , i didn't upgrade them yet, may be it is the issue, thnx
<saltera> ross_: Not under 9.04 but have in 8.10
<gogeta> ross thats a wine thing and yes wow runs
<C_Kode> t35t0r: If you need firmware for Adaptec, go to Adaptec
<bdullnig_> has anyone else had issues activating the ATI proprietary driver on 9.04?
<saltera> Abed: No problem, good luck.
<Abed> saltera no i am trying to compile my own c++ project
<ross_> Yeah...I was running perfect in 8.10 and upgraded....now nothing works
<Abed> btw saltera can i ask u sth about c++?
<mgolisch> bdullnig_: the new version 9.4 dropped support for many older chipset
<C_Kode> t3hrealadamd: Though, if it's a prod server, I would go with a enterprise OS
<gogeta> streange this dells a p3 all works
<saltera> Abed: I've only done a little bit myself to be honest I'm actually a c# developer.
<ross_> yes...tried installling with WINE and gets to load on screen and won't activate "Accept" button for terms agreement
<mgolisch> bdullnig_: if Hardware-Drivers doesnt propose the installation of fglrx it probably means you chip isnt supported anymore
<gogeta> and thats a old chipset
<t3hrealadamd> C_Kode: It's not. I can go with CentOS if need be, but I"d rather do it up Ubuntu.
<Abed> saltera mmm then good luck, no more questions :D
<t3hrealadamd> C_Kode: I don't know if 9.04 is any different, but 8.04 refuses to boot.
<t3hrealadamd> Adaptec's site isn't bringing anything back either. The thing is about 8 years old.
<gogeta> even get compiz on this old 16 meg ati
<C_Kode> t3hrealadamd: I use CentOS or RHEL only on my servers.  It's just smart
<C_Kode> Linux wise anyhow
<lanzelloth> hey guys
<ross_> It stinks...had it running under 8.10 and now can't under 9.04 - bummer
<piotker> hi everyone, I have a problem: When I try to open a movie in full screen (in Totem, MPlayer etc) my system freezes. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04  with ATI FGLRX video card drivers
<ptit_riton> Hi
<ptit_riton> I'm developing a mail archiver which use procmail to restore its messages to users Mailbox. The archiver is called through a procmail rule of that kind "|archiver". simple problem, when a message is restored, the archive rule match and the message is archived again and again. I've tried using an environnement variable to specify that this message is a restored one
<ptit_riton>                        environnement vars are flushed ). Anyone have a good idea ?. Thanx
<t3hrealadamd> C_Kode: It's just a test machine.
<ptit_riton>  and thatthe archive rule doesn't hsave to apply. but I can't access this variable in the procmailrc file. ( the procmailrc man specify that all
<lanzelloth> how can i change gnome-term's cursor blinking speed
<FloodBot2> ptit_riton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lanzelloth> it's too slow
<bri> hey is there a fix for the 9.04 compiz segfaults? (Thinkpad T61, Nvidia card)
<Abed> !exim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exim
<C_Kode> t3hrealadamd: Our desktops are all Ubuntu though.  We are having issues with freezing on Jaunty though
<t3hrealadamd> C_Kode: I'm probably going to go CentOS as the host OS then Virtualbox any Ubuntu under it.
<kryptik> I'm having trouble configuring my audio card. Could anyone point me in a direction to make the correct choices?
<gogeta> bri probly a driver issue
<Promille> Hey guys. Yesterday I upgraded to Jaunty, and encountered a serious bug. When I try to log into a session, it looks like the x server refreshes all the time(like its trying to get the right resolution) This make the system unusable, though i have access to a root shell. Does anyone have a clue what it might can be? Thanks
<italomaia> uh uh, i have a problem with pcsx! It doesn't find my keyboard
<italomaia> so i can't emulate any game
<bdullnig_> mgolisch:  I am getting the option, and it is new hardware, however there is a jockey backend crash....
<C_Kode> At least with the Dimension E521s
<italomaia> it says js0 was not found
<saltera> ross_: Just done a quick search as I'm sure you have and others seem to have gotten past the t&cs screen.
<piotker> anyone?
<NcA^> can anyone give me a quick hand with RDP/VNC configuration?
<ikonia> piotker: anyone what ?
<piotker> hi everyone, I have a problem: When I try to open a movie in full screen (in Totem, MPlayer etc) my system freezes. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04  with ATI FGLRX video card drivers
<mgolisch> bdullnig_: hm no idea about that, dont own any ati cards
<mgolisch> :)
<C_Kode> piotker: It seems several people are having freezing issues with Jaunty.
<kklimonda> hmm.. how can I change hostname in Ubuntu using graphical tools?
<kryptik> Is there an auto-config wizard for audio devices or something?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In ccsm, when I bind ctrl-alt-n to something and then press it, nothing happens.  What gives?  How do I make it so that C-M-n minimizes?  (I've tried binding other keys to minimize, that works fine, and C-M-n fails for other commands as well)
<kryptik> My audio card has worked before, but it is not working now.
<jonaskoelker> I'm using the dvorak keyboard layout, btw
<lem_> the brightness of my display goes down automatically after some minutes. where can I set it higher permanently?
<bdullnig_> has anyone else seen jockey backend crashes when activating ATI fglrx driver?
<NcA^> I've configured RDP/VNC for local access and it's working fine, however I don't seem to be able to find the 'advanced' settings tab in Jaunty 9.04 to stop refusing non-local access
<C_Kode> kryptik: Does it see your card?  Run "aplay -l " at a command line
<kryptik> When I go to preferences -> Sound and try different configurations the sound tests "work"
<NcA^> ports have been forwarded etc
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<saltera> lem_: System > Preferences > Power Management
<eXgame> Why i get this error http://pastebin.com/m516e877a wenn i trying to install ati drivers?
<kryptik> C_Kode:  yes it sees it.
<eXgame> Why i get this error http://pastebin.com/m516e877a wenn i trying to install ati drivers? ubuntu 9.04
<connex> hi, there is a bug in xchat, can someone file it?
<C_Kode> kryptik: What card is it?
<saltera> lem_: Dim display when idle checkbow is probably the culprit
<kryptik> Audigy 2 ZS
<lem_> saltera, I checked that, but I can't set the max. brightness for battery modus
<kryptik> Creative.
<somatt> hello
<kryptik> When I run test on the different options in Sound Preferences I hear a long beep on some, nothing on others and some won't configure at all to test.
<apoth> hi
<somatt> i have a question
<apoth> i need some help
<apoth> I have a tv tuner, uses the saa7134 module. I use ubuntu. If in the tvtime i change the input source to composite ir s-video i have sound from tv source. But if i change the source to television, i have no sound. Anybody can help to me? (sorry for my poor english)
<FloodBot2> apoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somatt> i think i broke my synaptic sources
<piotker> C_Kode: Thanks. Thought it was a problem with my grahpic driver.
<connex> anyways, xchat's tab index is wrong in the channel select window that pops up after you connect to a server, please take your time to FILE IT
<lem_> I guess I know what's the reason .. brb
<somatt> is this the right room to be asking for help
<C_Kode> piotker: I think it is.  We have Nvidia and I think that is a problem too.  I think all the problems of this nature are video related
<mzz> somatt: yes
<saltera> lem_: Once you uncheck that box on the correct tab "batter mode" or something like that it should just leave the brightness as you set it.  Normally with fn and a key on your laptop.
<eXgame> Why i get this error http://pastebin.com/m516e877a wenn i trying to install ati drivers? ubuntu 9.04
<somatt> good at least that's step 1, right mzz? ;P
<C_Kode> kryptik: Run alsamixer from the command line
<kryptik> C_Kode: Audigy 2 ZS
<arooni-fobiles> help!  ubuntu ibex with sound blaster live value card.... i cant record anything and thus skype wont work.  when i open up sound recorder it says "your sound settings are invalid, please correct them in system => preferences => sound" but when i hit the "test" button i see: "how to fix: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for recording."
<kryptik> okay
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: ive found a spanish site and the guy resolved it with envyng :(
<kryptik> C_Kode: What do I do?
<Kieran> Hey
<eXgame> ActionParsnip, i can't read spanish :/
<Kieran> Can you guys help me out?
<saltera> arooni-fobiles: It's possible depending on how your system is set up that you can only have one device using the sound card at a time.
<C_Kode> kryptik: If it started, make sure none of the channels are muted.  (M)
<pdlnhrd1> I created a bookmarked connection to a server that shows up under "Places"  is there a way to mange these bookmarks or remove them from showing up?
<Kieran> I'm having audio difficulties
<kryptik> C_Kode: I don't see any (M)
<saltera> arooni-fobiles: Sorry I mean one application not device.
<hughszg> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status,
<cornwall> Kieran: what's up?
<hughszg> how to solve this?
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: web translators can though
<hughszg> I've googled but no valid advice
<arooni-fobiles> saltera, what else is using the mic?
<Kieran> My computer wont play any audio
<Kieran> I just installed ubuntu
<hughszg> please help me urgently
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=sr&u=http://forum.linux.org.ba/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D5249&ei=yd_1ScqyFdzKjAe4sbHKDA&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Ddefault:v2:x86_64:lib32::none:2.6.28-11-generic%253B%2Bmake%2Bsure%2Bthat%2Bthe%2Bversion%2Bis%2Bbeing%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial%26hs%3DOCU
<C_Kode> kryptik: Do you see "Audigy A"?
<Kieran> and there is no sound at all
<kryptik> No,
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: let me know if that flys
<somatt> http://pastebin.com/m29b860b1
<somatt> there are the issues i'm having with my sources
<luis_> hey how can i make my terminal look like this? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54166&file1=54166-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Neutronium+DeepBlack
<chocobanana> Hi everyoneeee!!!!!!!
<cornwall> Kieran: Jaunty?
<saltera> arooni-fobiles: I have no way of knowing that on your system, it was something for you to consider.
<Kieran> Cornwall: yeah
<Daremonai> as I'm updating to 9.04, I'm getting: Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0". (A LOT)
<C_Kode> kryptik: How many channels do you see?
<NcA^> anybody know what happened to the 'advanced' tab for RDP connection preferences in Jaunty?? It seems to have disappeared :s
<somatt> I'm using jaunty, here is my errors at the end of my apt-get update:  ttp://pastebin.com/m29b860b1
<kryptik> C_Kode: Card: PulseAudio    Chip: PulseAudio   View: [Playback] Capture  All     Item: Master
<cornwall> Kieran: Click on the volume applet, open up the volume manager, and check to see if PCM isn't muted or something like that
<kryptik> K_Code: Just one, master.
<somatt> I'm using jaunty, here is my errors at the end of my apt-get update:  ttp://pastebin.com/m29b860b1 I believe I've broken the sources.
<Kieran> no
<Kieran> it's not muted
<C_Kode> kryptik: are you viewing the Windows version or the command line version?
<eXgame> ActionParsnip, ill try evny :)
<kryptik> er...
<somatt> also I've been having issues with my thinkpad volume hard keys, but that is a filed bug that many people are having
<cornwall> Kieran: What about System>Preferences>Sound? Do the tests fail?
<chocobanana> Does anyone know why does Jaunty eat so much of my laptop battery? WinXP can go up to 4:15hr without wireless and the screen dimmed to about 40%. Jaunty doesn't give more than 2:15 under the same conditions! Any clues?
<Kieran> Yeah
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: i dont personally reccomend it but it may work
<kryptik> C_Kode: What do you mean? I opened a terminal and typed alsamixer.
<Kieran> when I click the tests
<Kieran> it shows the bar bouncing back and forth and everything
<g0th> hi
<C_Kode> ok, press sideways, I think you're not seeing them all
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: envy isnt a good solution but it is a solution
<g0th> hi
<Kieran> there's just no audio playing
<eXgame> ActionParsnip, what do u recommed?
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: you still use fluxbox?
<somatt> choc, try scaling, disk spinups, putting your monitor to sleep instead of using screensaver
<cornwall> Kieran: But is the test running regardless?
<g0th> I use jaunty. Recently I always get the following message:
<g0th> [pulse] working around probably broken pause functionality, see http://www.pulseaudio.org/ticket/440
<kryptik> K_Code: No I already tried that :(
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: my fileserver ues it
<lostbuthappy> Hi, I have a problem with dual monitor configuration. I plugged an older crt monitor in the external vga port but xrandr doesn't list it. Why is that?
<g0th> how can I disabled pulseaudio?
<somatt> chocobanana try scaling, disk spinups, putting your monitor to sleep instead of using screensaver
<chocobanana> somatt: already does all that
<somatt> oh
<thiebaude> ok
<Kieran> the test runs regardless
<g0th> killall pulseaudio?
<somatt> I'm using jaunty, here is my errors at the end of my apt-get update:  ttp://pastebin.com/m29b860b1 I believe I've broken the sources.
<somatt> can anyone help me with this issue?
<ActionParsnip> eXgame: the open driver would be my call but i dont use ati due to driver weirdness
<saltera> exit
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: its my favorite DE after LXDE
<lem_> hopefully it's fixed
<chocobanana> somatt: I did all tweaks with powertop, screen sleeps after 3min., no bluetooth either...
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: flux has awesome shortcut key support
<Kieran> :/
<eXgame> ActionParsnip, ill first try envy but if it don't hell try open drives :/
<somatt> chocobanana, maybe there are bugs in your acpi driver
<Kieran> Cornwall, any ideas?
<somatt> i don't really know
<kjkjl1> sometimes when i download packages from synaptic .they finish downloading and ubuntu says u can close this window but i dont find the software in my menus
<chocobanana> somatt: possibily. Any further workarounds?
<kryptik> K_Code: okay I pressed f5 and got it to show all, but I only see master and captur
<somatt> chocobanana, what are you running hardware wies
<somatt> wise
<wvmac__> is this the release kernel for jaunty? 2.6.28-11-generic
<luis_> hey how can i make my terminal look like this? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54166&file1=54166-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Neutronium+DeepBlack
<cornwall> Kieran: try the following commands for TERMINAL: "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" and for RUN <alt>F2: "killall pulseaudio" - "pulseaudio -D"
<chocobanana> somatt: Pentium-m 1,73Ghz, 2Gb RAM, 80gb 5400rpm hdd, ATI x600, bluetooth (always off), ipw2200 wireless
<eXgame> luis_, if u get information about that, msg me
<somatt> what hardware
<somatt> brand
<nperry> In jaunty, is there anyway so i don't have any panels at all - I just want to have Awn running?
<somatt> of motherboard
<chocobanana> somatt: HP nx8220 laptop
<lostbuthappy> kjkjl1, that is quite normal. If you installed software that is primarily used in a terminal window you usually don't get an entry in the applications menu.
<kryptik> Can anyone help me with my Audio card? I'm in the alsamixer and I've tried using the sound preferences but I can't seem to get anything to come out :/
<Kieran> Cornwall, done
<kjkjl1> lostbuthappy thanks
<cornwall> Kieran: try it out, does it work?
<Kieran> no, it doesnt
<C_Kode> kryptik: Have you tried "alsa force-reload"
<kryptik> C_Kode: No, one moment.
<cornwall> Kieran: okay, try running "killall pulseaudio" and "pulseaudio -D" through the terminal and see if it gives you any message when you load a sound file
<antonio_> i can't switch any desktop! how is it possible? Could anyone help me?
<Kieran> Apparently this is an issue with my laptop
<Kieran> I have an Acer 8930G
<Kieran> apparently Acer 8920s and 8930s have issues with sound
<lem_> antonio_, did you try ctrl-alt and the arrow keys?
<antonio_> sure...
<dboehmer> hi everyone
<dboehmer> how to disable KVM in kernel params?
<zonked> Anyone have a URL or idea to fix Flash on Jaunty - Box just flickers insetead of displaying video
<cornwall> zonked: do you have compiz installed?
<antonio_> lem_, when i used the live cd everything goes right, now i cant... both with ctrl+alt+arrow or by clicking the desktop switcher
<Gecko> Hey guys, I have a problem. I've just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, and now X doesn't work. I've tried to generate a new xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, but that doesn't help. I'm running a fairly new nvidia card, it's x86_64 and it used to work fine before the upgrade. Any suggestions? I'm without a desktop, so my googling is very limited.
<dreamy> to install gecko .. all that it takes is just to uncompress it into a dir ?
<zonked> cornwall, I think it's installed but I don't think that it's active.
<gogeta> solve what
<Kieran> Cornwall, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852295 The instructions at the bottom of the page
<zonked> cornwall, would removing it help my problem?
<hbekel> dboehmer: 'grep .config KVM' should give you an idea
<Kieran> Can you explain to me what the second step means?
<lem_> antonio_, oh with the live cd the desktops can be switched... but not when you actually installed ubuntu on the harddrive?
<kjkjl1> lostbuthappy how do i find out what programs i got installed through the commandline
<gogeta> kjkj1 slech installed in the packagemanager
<hbekel> dboehmer: grep KVM .config, of course
<cornwall> zonked: I had flashing problems that were caused by compiz. If you have the Compiz Settings manager installed, you can disable something that fixed it for me
<Gecko> hmm, wrong, it's i386, not x86_64
<gogeta> slect
<somatt> is there a list of repositories
<tapoxi> abg card keeps dying
<tapoxi> please help
<dboehmer> hbekel: i dont want to edit the kernel as this user will end up with his current config at next update
<YeTr2> so, I would like to set up a local mirror on my lan for ubuntu
<antonio_> lem_, right... is exactly as you say
<tapoxi> I can be online for 3 minutes at most
<antonio_> lem_, maybe is because i installed also compiz config setting manager...
<YeTr2> I've set up apt-mirror, it mirrors the sources I would use.
<somatt> is there a list of repositories that i can copypasta or something? my repositories are giving me errors
<tapoxi> then it drops and reconnects
<resno> how do i delete a file like this name(2).xml. i am using rm but it cant find the file.
<zonked> cornwall, I'll uninstall combiz since I don't really use it anymore and see what that does... brb- and thanks... :)
<antonio_> lem_, but all others effects goes right
<NcA^> Anyone good with RDP? Need some simple help
<NcA^> :x
<dboehmer> hbekel: i'd like to add a kernel param to the grub command line... you one that switches of KVM?
<chuck_> when im playing nexuiz the players are invisible why
<somatt> NcA^, what do you need
<YeTr2> but then ubuntu decides to say that the mirror isn't good enough, and labels them as 3rd party repos
<lem_> antonio_, did you try to lower the effects to normal just to check whether it has to do with the more complex effects?
<hbekel> dboehmer: if CONFIG_KVM=m then just don't load the module... don't know if theres a boot parameter
<NcA^> somatt : I'm trying to get RDP set up to access via the web, managed to get it working locally.
<SandGorgon__> when automatic system updates are turned on, does the update run with administrator privileges ?
<resno> antonio_: ive found that the effects break things on my machine, deactivating has helped
<chuck_> im playing nexuiz and the other players are invisble
<sercal7> Hi all
<NcA^> somatt : Running 9.04
<inter4ever> in jaunty, when you search for somethign and its not found, whatever you type will give not found even if it is really there (even after erasing the previous search terms), is this a known bug?
<somatt> NcA^, you have to put the computer you're trying to rdp to
<lostbuthappy> kjkjl1, I'm not sure if you completely understood what i was saying: it doesn't matter wheter you install software from synaptic or via apt-get, but programs that you usually run in a terminal often don't have menu entries.
<resno> how do i delete a file that has incremented to two?
<zamba> resno: huh?
<cornwall> Kieran: I'm not sure where to go from that
<somatt> nca^ you have to make a hole in your firewall
<NcA^> somatt, I've forwarded ports,
<chuck_> im playing nexuiz and the other players are invisble
<dboehmer> hbekel: that's a good idea. is the module called "kvm" only?? i will try that now
<cornwall> Kieran: This may be a stupid question, but are your speakers turned on? :P
<antonio_> lem_, so you say to disable effects? but with 8.10 everything was ok :(
<somatt> NcA^, can you use canyouseeme.org to verify
<sercal7> Is there a way to defeat "tearing trouble" with an Ati hd2600 aka m76 chipset?
<NcA^> somatt, 1 sec
<resno> zamba: i am trying to delete a file filename(2).xml. when i try rm, i cant get that file
<sercal7> in divx i mean with xv
<ronaldl911> How can I connect to the Internet on Ubuntu Via PPPOE??
<somatt> NcA^, verify your rdp port is open and forwarded
<sercal7> ronald try gnomePPP
<kjkjl1> how to check if drivers are properly installed. i dont see nothing in system>administration>hardware drivers
<lem_> antonio_, yeah but will you live like this forever? just change it for a seconds to check whether this is the reason for your problem. :)
<resno> zamba: for some reason the (2) wontwork
<ronaldl911> sercal thx
<somatt> NcA^, this is windows server linux client, correct?
<sercal7> you're welcome ^^
<NcA^> somatt, It's forwarded and open
<lostbuthappy> kjkjl1, but to answer you question: you can see which software you've installed via clicking file/history in synaptic.
<antonio_> lem_,  okok just a sec
<chuck_> im playing nexuiz and the other players are invisble
<inter4ever> does this issue occur with others?
<zamba> resno: rm filename\(2\).xml
<somatt> NcA^, this is windows server linux client, correct?
<ShinyHat> hp device manager keeps giving me a device communication error. reinstalling the printer always fixes, but is a pain. any advice?
<NcA^> somatt, I've tested locally, and was able to connect with realvnc from a mac
<zamba> resno: or just use tab to auto-complete the filename, which also will escape it correctly
<dboehmer> hbekel: thanks for the hint! it works
<antonio_> lem_, ok with normal effects everything goes right :(
<resno> zamba:  i tried that and it didnt fix it
<dboehmer> how to prevent loading of modules on boot time?
<resno> zamba: i always try the tab trick. the "\" worked
<NcA^> somatt, trying to test from localhost, I get a 'connection reset by peer (104) msg
<tapoxi1> please help
<tapoxi1> this is my only os
<newUser> it is possible to restore to previous version of my system if I couldn't upgrade my system correctly?
<lem_> antonio_, so, did you try to update to the latest compiz?
<tapoxi1> I keep getting disconnected
<antonio_> lem_, i tried to re-activate effects and now works... what do you think was the problem?
<tapoxi1> and when I dont get disconnected
<tapoxi1> I crash
<antonio_> lem_, yeah i just installed it so i think is the lastest
<somatt> NcA^, are you local right now
<resno> tapoxi1: what are you using that crashes it?
<somatt> NcA^, can you test the mac remotely and verify if that works
<hbekel> dboehmer: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist iirc
<NcA^> somatt, I'll give it a shot
<lem_> antonio_, more complex effects only work with better graphics cards. maybe you have a graphics card that is very special? =)
<zamba> resno: so it worked?
<tapoxi1> anyone have any idea
<tapoxi1> its about to disconnect me again
<tapoxi1> if it hasnt already
<somatt> NcA^, just to verify, what server are you using windows server for rdp? or win xp pro?
<resno> zamba: yes, the \ did. not the tab. thanks.
<konam> :| disk-manager isn't compatible with jaunty jackalope
<tapoxi> please, someone help
<t345> I'm having a noob problem, namely failing to properly supply the right params to tar for using my ~/.exclude file for excluding files from back tarball. tar -X ~/.exclude cfzv ball.tar.gz dir does not work.
<NcA^> somatt,
<tapoxi> before I throw this machine
<tapoxi> out the window
<NcA^> somatt, not using windows at all
<konam> i can mount every drive with the default installation of ubuntu but how can automatize the process so ubuntu mounts it at boot time
<tapoxi> and set it on fire
<kjkjl1> thanks lostbuthappy .also gogeta thanks
<nabil> salut tt le monde
<antonio_> lem_, i have a nvidia geforce 8400M... dont look so bad :D
<gogeta> tapoxi what the problem
<NcA^> trying to use Remote Desktop on my 9.04 machine
<tapoxi> ill be disconnected in 30 second again
<nabil> est ce qu'il ya quelqu1 qui parle francais ?
<tapoxi> wifi card
<tapoxi> keeps disconnecting
<tapoxi> and eventually I crash
<FloodBot2> tapoxi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somatt> NcA^,  what protocol are you using
<tapoxi> longest I can be online is 3 minutes
<resno> nabil: !fran
<gogeta> tapoxi have you tryed using nidswwrapper
<nabil> sorry but i m for some one who speak frensh because my english is so bad :s:s:s
<resno> whats the other lanaguae chats?
<tapoxi> I cant get it I can only be online for 3 minutes
<gogeta> if the linujx drivers are buggy
<NcA^> somatt, Whatever the default Remote Desktop for Ubuntu is
<marvi> Hi! Is there an ISO version of the 9.04 UNR USB image?
<gogeta> connect to a wired then
<nabil> i m looking for some one who speaking frensh
<gogeta> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<somatt> NcA^, afaik rdp is a windows only protocol
<tapoxi> what are the atheros windows drivers?
<resno> gogeta: thanks, i was trying to remember the command.
<NcA^> somatt, using VNC afaik
<tapoxi> I used the included ones for the past three releases
<nabil> j ai un probleme avec mon xubuntu
<RedWar> !snork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snork
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<doktoreas> hello folks
<JohnFlux> How do I remove pulseaudio?
<nabil> j arrive pas a installer des logiciel
<resno> nabil !fr
<gogeta> the latest atros has issues with some cards
<somatt> NcA^, ok so you've been able to connect locally with the mac, can you connect locally with the linux box?
<lem_> antonio_, check on the compiz website. I think I saw a compatibility list
<JohnFlux> can I just apt-get remove  the packages?
<nabil> :s:s
<g0th> when I pause a movie the audio wont come back nicely
<JohnFlux> or will that break things?
<lem_> wow, my firefox just crashed...
<doktoreas> anyone knows of application that restart a service if it crashes?
<resno> !fr |nabil
<JohnFlux> g0th: welcome to pulseaudio
<ubottu> nabil: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<g0th> it seems that pulseaudio is very broken in ubuntu jaunty
<g0th> is there no way to fix this?
<JohnFlux> g0th: no kidding :-D
<gogeta> grab the windows drivers and use ndis
<nabil> ok merci bcp
<gogeta> should fix you up
<nabil> sorry for french
<laclasse___> g0th, define 'broken' ?
<sjohn> Hello! Is this the right channel to ask for support with bugs and similar after the upgrade to 9.04?
<nabil> :D
<g0th> laclasse__: you know what I mean
<antonio_> yeah but lem_ i think that the problem should happen also before... but i used compiz since i have that computer and i had no problem... the fact happens just now with the 9.04... can it be a problem because of the new distro?
<RedWar> What is the issue now with pulse audio, should we just delete it?
<resno> sjohn: sure, whats up
<NcA^> somatt, the PC I'm using now is the linux box. I've tried connecting to localhost, 127.0.0.1 and my local ip but all with the same result
<tapoxi> thanks
<laclasse___> g0th, i find it quite all right on jaunty
<g0th> laclasse__: it cant resume from pause, it sometimes doesnt even start properly
<JohnFlux> laclasse___: for me, mplayer now freezes up if it pause and replay
<Goundy> Hi guys
<g0th> yes same here
<sjohn> resno: I'm using fluxbox. And now the titles in the taskbar are broken
<laclasse___> :o
 * laclasse___ tries
<g0th> and sometimes I cant even play a file
<Goundy> I'm a gentoo linux user but I want to get an ubuntu for some staff
<sjohn> resno: I'll upload a screenshot which should make it clearer
<Goundy> The issue is I don't want to burn that damn image >_<
<gotunandan> g0th: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<resno> sjohn: has fluxbox sent an update for the new version?
<laclasse___> g0th, JohnFlux funky hw ?
<Goundy> Is there a way to install ubuntu through my gentoo system ?
<g0th> laclasse__: it seems it is a common problem
<RedWar> g0th have you gone into terminal and done asound.config?
<Goundy> other than unetboot (which sucks)
<JohnFlux> "Note 4: Kubuntu users: Don't follow this guide - PulseAudio isn't used in your distribution."
<JohnFlux> g0th: it's installed though
<g0th> RedWar: what do you mean?
<Gecko> Guys, please help me. After my upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 my xserver has stopped working. It's an NVIDIA 9800, and the error I get from the log has to do with it not recognicing my card from /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci. Can anyone help?
<phantom_warrior> so a question here which is better virtualbox, VMWare or KVM
<cornwall> Kieran: any luck?
<grawity> Goundy: Boot from USB drive?
<Kieran> not really
<gotunandan> g0th: worked for me in hardy and intrepid, havent upgraded to jaunty yet, the link contains jaunty instructions too i guess
<resno> phantom_warrior: native running it :)
<sjohn> resno: er, I don't know...
<laclasse___> running intel HDA  here on a thinkpad, i can pause and restart mplayer streaming from nfs mounts no issue
<YeTr2> awesome. appears I cannot use a physically local mirror to update ubuntu
<Goundy> grawity I don't have one :=)
<g0th> in intrepid it worked for me as well
<g0th> so it seems to be a bug
<resno> sjohn: you should contact fluxbox..
<sjohn> resno: http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/9577/bugscreenshot.png
<RedWar> It may be a device selection issue, g0th.
<g0th> hmm but I just saw that there is an update
<RedWar> What sound card?
<g0th> maybe that will solve it
<RedWar> update update ;)
<g0th> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<resno> sjohn: what os is that?
<RedWar> Then come back to the Dr in the morning
<sjohn> resno: Ubuntu 9.04, now
<g0th> btw what does the following message mean:
<g0th> pam_mount(pam_mount.c:100): unknown pam_mount option "use_first_pass"
<resno> sjohn: looks different.
<laclasse___> g0th, clean jaunty install or upgrade ?
<sjohn> resno: what do you mean, it looks different?
<Numb2Me__>  ok.. I have an ati x1600 and I am trying to get dual monitor support up.. the box is currently running
<Numb2Me__>                     on the card but hwne I try to setup the ati drivers.. aticonfig reads No supported adapters detected ??
<Numb2Me__>                     any idea's or doc's to read??
<W8TAH> im on mibbit because i need to build my irc client -- i NEED to get into kubuntu -- but flood bot wont let me -- can someone PLEASE help me
<g0th> laclasse__: upgrade
<Goundy> nevermind
<W8TAH> (panic tone)
<gotunandan> g0th: same as mine try those instructions
<RedWar> g0th check launchpad bug 332833
<RedWar> Ok I am afk again
<resno> sjohn: i would suggest you go to fluxbox for help.
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: i use fluxbox, wassup
<RedWar> RedWar is afk
<sjohn> resno: ok, I'll try that, thanks
<cornwall> Kieran: Try installing Pulseaudio device chooser from Add/remove, start it, then select "Volume Control" and see if anything pops up or if it gives an error
<Funzo> I want a usenet client, with gui, text and binaries, upload and download. is there such a client?
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/9577/bugscreenshot.png
<igfud>  /join #physics
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: ok wassup with tht?
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: have a look at the task bar on the top...
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: yeah, you have white on cream
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: oh, there's text left?
<laclasse___> ActionParsnip, missing fonts?
<Qwindoo> hi there, got a recurring MP-BIOS bug 8254 "Timer not connected to IO-APIC" during the boot... any ideas to fix it ?
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: on my screen it looks like it's totally blank
<wwarrior> how to make a dist-upgrade without loosing my boot menu list ?
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: yeah theres text, its just in a bad colour scheme
<laclasse___> ActionParsnip, is your fluxbox setup to use UTF8 fonts + AntiAliasing?
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: ok, I think if I stare *really* hard I can make out some silhouettes... do you know how to change the colour scheme? (I'd like to know why the dist-upgrade broke that...)
<laclasse___> wwarrior, back it up first, and make sure kernel is not upgraded.
<lem_> h
<g0th> RedWar: ok, but there is no solution there iirc?
<ActionParsnip> wwarrior: backup the file first, if it gets modified, copy yours back in
<neil999> 09275118516
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: right click desktop and choose a different scheme
<c_korn> hello, this is the output of ssh -vvv when I want to connect to a server with pubkey authentification. I transfered the public key to the server using ssh-copy-id. http://paste.ubuntu.com/159515/ especially the line "we did not send a packet, disable method" confuses me
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: Hah. I almost never do that -- right-click on the desktop. ;)
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: how do you think you get the app menu
<Qwindoo> any help would be appreciated, that's quite an annoying problem :)
<laclasse___> g0th, check that /etc/pulse/ does not have old stales files in there
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: I never use it, I have a key-binding to open a terminal and another to call gmrun
<Mike_lifeguard> I'm trying to move /home to it's own partition following http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/ but the command '$find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd /mnt/newhome/' gives me only permission errors, even with sudo.
<sharperguy> How come when GDM tries to start it says it isn't the default display manager and won't start? I have /etc/X11/defaut-display-manager set to /usr/bin/gdm. It had been set to KDM which I recently installed (while still running it).
<mzz> c_korn: you might need server-side logging to make sure it picks up the public key in authorized_keys
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: Hrrr, I do like the style I was using; do you know how to just modify it to have a differnt color in the taskbar?
<MeXTuX> I'm having some trouble trying to add a repository and got this error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C95C0E19386B7051
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: that i don't know, i would definately ask in #fluxbox for that
<lem_> hello?
<ActionParsnip> sjohn: they can be snobby
<evantandersen> MeXTuX i got that error to. Annoying. Anyone got a fix?
<sjohn> ActionParsnip: thanks for the warning. ;)
<mzz> c_korn: also note ssh will get upset if parts of your ~/.ssh are world-writable or the wrong files are world-readable
<danorsk> MeXTuX: you need to add the gpg key for the new source
<YeTr2> what is the point of being able to set up an local main ubuntu mirror if the software distributed by ubuntu is prejudice against using it?
<capadac> i dont know but the forums are taking too lonk to answer me
<c_korn> mzz: that is bad. it is a server on university and I am no admin. also pubkey auth. works fine for two friends with this server. do you think the problem is on client or server side?
<mzz> c_korn: I'm not entirely sure tbh
<mzz> c_korn: what's in your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the server end?
<capadac> i need help with ubuntu studio
<c_korn> mzz: http://pastebin.com/d430e47af
<capadac> network manager is not in ubuntu studio]
<MeXTuX> Well, the page says this---> This repository is signed with 1024R/386B7051 OpenPGP key.
<mzz> c_korn: ssh-dss?
 * mzz tries to remember if that's normal
<c_korn> mzz: http://pastebin.com/d15be8cca this are the permissions.
<ActionParsnip> MeXTuX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158
<lem_> instable connection today...
<Numb2Me__> ] at it is installed ?? any Idea's / doc's in trouble shooting this??
<Numb2Me__>  I have an ATI x1600 and for some reason the aticonfig doesn't detect that it is installed ?? any Idea's
<kryptik> Can anyone tell me how to change my default audio card?
<YeTr2> c_korn: `ssh -v user@server`, pastebin the debug
<laclasse___> Numb2Me__, does lspci sees it
<laclasse___> ?
<c_korn> mzz: it is just a DSA key instead of RSA. but this is not the problem. my friend has setup a DSA key in his account and is able to login
<mzz> c_korn: authorized_keys should be world-readable, I think (it definitely can be world-readable, I don't remember if it has to be, but it might)
<laclasse___> chmod -R 600 ~/.ssh
<mzz> laclasse___: that's not necessarily correct, afaik
<kryptik> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/ says how to do it, but it also just kind of belittles the indentifying part >_<
 * mzz attempts to confirm without locking himself out of his own server
<Mike_lifeguard> well, I did 'gksudo nautilus' and just drag-and-dropped it into the new partition. let's home the universe doesn't implode
<Numb2Me__> laclasse: yes.. Display Controller : ATI Tech
<YeTr2> mzz: authorized_keys does not need to be world readable.
<mzz> YeTr2: thanks, I stand corrected
<somatt> does anyone know what the apt-get error "malformed release file?" means
<ActionParsnip> kryptik: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/default-sound-card-in-ubuntu-564006/
<Numb2Me__> laclasse___: it is showing video on two screens right now... but they are mirrored
<billybigrigger_> is anyone aware of an updated tutorial on setting up a vpn server in ubuntu? the ones i've found date back to dapper....
<lewench> Trying to setup Postgres on ubuntu but I am getting an error. I have installed postgres-8.3 but when trying to start it I get an error. Also, I don't see anything in my /etc/postgres/ please see my pastebin. http://pastebin.com/m6077c719
<c_korn> mzz: http://pastebin.com/d6ad8f3d
<SigmaX9> euhm who was helping me again with the bridging? :p
<picca> what sound server should i use with ubuntu 9.04 - e.g. alsa, pulseaudio
<kryptik> ActionParsnip: I just pasted that exact same link and asked a question pertaining to it. >_>
<c_korn> the output of ssh -v ...
<Numb2Me__> laclasse___: fglrxinfo is saying OpenGl vendor string : DRI R300 Project
<willd> how do you get HDMI sound out for Intel ALC268?
<Palestra> ciao a tt
<Palestra> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SigmaX9> err who was it i was talking to about bridging connections? :p
<YeTr2> c_korn: `ssh -v user@server`, pastebin the debug please
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me how to unzip  afile without having the entire path unzipped?  example: I "sip /var/www/_Backup/today" and when I unzip this file in /home/backups, it creates /home/backups/var/www/_Backup/today...  I only want today/
<c_korn> YeTr2: I already did, http://pastebin.com/d6ad8f3d
<YeTr2> c_korn: sorry, diddn't see it
<c_korn> np
<namzezam> hi, how to make gedit to be in he_IL.UTF-8
<mzz> c_korn: on my (working) system I get "we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply" followed by "Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 149"
<namzezam> and all the other to be in english
<somatt> does anyone know what the apt-get error "malformed release file?" means
<Hymnosis> hi, how do i install a GDMtheme?
<mzz> c_korn: so afaict the problem is server-side (the client offers the available keys, the server rejects them, either because they don't match authorized_keys or for some other reason)
<lewench> Trying to setup Postgres on ubuntu but I am getting an error. I have installed postgres-8.3 but when trying to start it I get an error. Also, I don't see anything in my /etc/postgres/ please see my pastebin. http://pastebin.com/m6077c719
<YeTr2> c_korn: it's not liking the key you've provided.
<Hymnosis> how to install a GDMtheme?
<namzezam> my locale via termnal is LANG=he_IL.UTF-8
<c_korn> YeTr2: I just did `ssh-keygen -t dsa` and `ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@server`
<mib_tdm892z4> hey where can i ask a question about wireless on linux mint, i was in a room last night but i cant remember the name
<namzezam> my language is hebrew
<Qwindoo> I've got a bunch of ACPI ERROR (psparse 0530) "Method parse/execution failed" in my logs (kernel...) and my laptop crashed upon logging
<Qwindoo> any ideas ,
<Qwindoo> ?
<dboehmer> another question:
<dboehmer> my friend uses virtualbox binary edition
<capadac> i need help
<ActionParsnip> Qwindoo: disable ACPI
<dboehmer> his usb support does not work
<YeTr2> c_korn: I don't think that is how ssh-copy-id is used.
<DrIDK> hi ! I want to connect with hamashi with terminal... But I need to use as argments a word like "-xxx-"
<capadac> somebody
<ActionParsnip> !mint | mib_tdm892z4
<ubottu> mib_tdm892z4: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<dboehmer> well, i have used usb in vbox before and think i am used to it... cant figure out why it doesnt work
<mzz> c_korn: I'm not sure how to debug this without being able to run sshd -ddd on the server (which wants to read /etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<adrian4design> Can someone please help I am a linux newbie and just updated the ubuntu distro and now have no internet!! I am currently using Win XP Laptop.
<dboehmer> any hints?
<DrIDK> so, my problem, is "-" because, the programm doesn't support "-"
<marvi> Is there an ISO version of the 9.04 netbook remix USB image somewhere?
<Qwindoo> ActionParsnip, I tried that, passing flags at boot time (noapic, nolapic, noacpi) but it didn't change anything
<ActionParsnip> Qwindoo: have you researched what the error means?
<Qwindoo> the laptop keeps crashing (actually it shuts down) just after loggin in
<torn> Warning! Warning! Incoming newbie question. Be advised. So, I could never figure it out, what is the difference between "free" and "available" space on a filesystem?
<mib_tdm892z4> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<YeTr2> df -h
<c_korn> YeTr2, mzz: well these two commands is exactly what I did on a friends account and it worked
<Qwindoo> didn't find a lot on the internet, though most people claim to having solved the problem by disabling acpi
<torn> For example: Free is 102 GB, and available is 94 GB...
<mzz> c_korn: I really don't know what to do besides comparing key properties (like size) to those with a working setup
<capadac> where is the network manager in ubuntu studio 9.04
<mzz> c_korn: the server rejects your key, but it (probably intentionally) isn't very verbose about why
<torn> Is there even a difference?
<mzz> c_korn: (not over the network at least, it would be verbose to the server-side log if configured that way)
<Guest66660> torn, Available: Disk size; free = memory that is still free; used: memory that has been allocated already;
<mbeierl> torn: where are you getting the numbers from?
<adrian4design> has anyone else had trouble with the new distro release
<DIL> torn googlr the starman
<torn> Roger.
<capadac> trouble with new ubuntu studio
<torn> Guest66660, I have 3 values.
<torn> Erm 4 values...
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: none, and i installed it at beta release
<torn> Total, free, used, and available.
<smolyn> ugh, anyone having problems with fglrx and video ?  when I have compiz enabled all I get is blank screens when attempting to watch videos (or full on crashes when going full screen)... at least with totem so far.
<mbeierl> torn: you're talking about fs data... what application reports these 4 values?
<capadac> network manager is not in ubuntu studio so i cant connect wireless with broadcom
<YeTr2> `scp ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub user@server; ssh user@server cat id_dsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys; ssh user@server`
<torn> System Monitor.
<ActionParsnip> capadac: you may find wifi-radar on the CD
<mbeierl> ok
<capadac> ok i'll tri that
<adrian4design> ActionParsnip: I have been using it for a while now saw a distro update and said go, now I have no fire-fox conneciton and no evolution connection although I am showing as connected
<EdgEy> if i install two versions of ubuntu (like ubuntu/kubuntu) and dual boot
<torn> I understand "total" and "used". But I don't get the difference between "free" and "available" space?
<EdgEy> can i use the same /home partition or will it cause problems
<YeTr2> whoops, that won't work.
<EdgEy> i guess i could use a different login name for each but i'd prefer to not if possible
<mzz> torn: possible one includes space reserved for root and the other doesn't
<mbeierl> torn: the available is what can actually be consumed.  I /think/ the free includes the reserved superuser blocks
<mbeierl> mzz: exactly
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: you sure they arent just working in offline mode?
<torn> Ah, roger that.
<mzz> torn: you can tweak that reserved space using tune2fs, but you should probably leave it alone if in doubt
<ThJ> My EeePC with an Intel GPU is producing errors with OpenGL programs. Says it fails to initialize GEM. A bug report mentions that this means it's reverting back to an Xv port for 3D, and that you need a non-bigmem kernel to make it work. I can't find anything on Google about it. Apparently, Jaunty has a bigmem kernel, and the old custom EeePC kernel from array.org did not? Help?
<adrian4design> how do I check
<mbeierl> torn: I use reiser for my /home partition and it's free and avail are the exact same.  my ext partitions show more free than avail
<dfs> xchat-gnome not working since i changed the transparency setttings in it
<torn> It's no problem.
<xarvh> alsa audio works only if i'm root, do i have to add my user to some group or set some permissions?
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: under firefox   file -> offline mode
<mbeierl> torn: and that is a sign of the "reserved" space
<torn> I just wanted to know which value represents how much data I can store on my FS.
<VinylPusher> Would there be a more suitable filesystem than ext3 to use for a busy SD card?
<c_korn> YeTr2: http://pastebin.com/d392213f3 you can make a diff but both keys are equal
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: can you successfully run:    dig www.bmezine.com
<ThJ> I don't need or want a PAE kernel since the EeePC only has 1 GB of RAM.
<capadac> could not launch wifi radar: failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (no such file or directory) error
<torn> So if it says "available" 94 GB, but "free" 102 GB, I can only store an additional 94 GB, right?
<adrian4design> nope just checked both and neither is set to offline
<mbeierl> torn: as a user, yes.  Only root gets access to the remainder
<torn> Thanks, mbeierl.
<Klone> Hello Everyone
<torn> Cleared that up for me. :)
<mbeierl> torn: the idea is to reserve space for the operating system to continue to function if users fill up the filesystem
<torn> Oh, but one more thing:
<torn> It's not just the "/" FS.
<torn> It includes /home and /mnt/ntfs (which is an NTFS partition on a seperate hard disk)
<ThJ> The graphics adapter is an Intel Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<mbeierl> torn: take a look at the fs type.  If it's ext2, ext3, or ext4 it'll have reserved space
<adrian4design> parsnip just opened that link to bodypiercing!!!! I think dig was a command line instruction wasn't it?
<YeTr2> c_korn: what is unissh aliased to?
<torn> Even the /mnt/ntfs partition is giving me less space on "Available"
<torn> No wait, never mind.
<torn> I have a lazy eye. :P
<mbeierl> torn: I don't know much about ntfs, other than it has a journal space reserved and some sort of allocation table thingie
<c_korn> YeTr2: http://pastebin.com/d636e6f91
<torn> Only my ext3 partitions have that difference. My NTFS partition has the same value for free and available.
<torn> Sorry.
<EdgEy> why can i not remove meta packages, for example "*buntu-desktop" type packages
 * DIL chris brown where
<EdgEy> i want to try kde but not if it means i can't remove it easily later
<torn> Thanks again, mbeierl.
<adrian4design> I just inputted that in the terminal and "no servers could be reached
<mbeierl> torn: not a problem ;)  That's why we're all here
<torn> Indeed.
<torn> Take it easy!
<capadac> ActionParsnip: could not launch wifi radar failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (no such file or directory)
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: pleasse write my name at the start so it highlights
<ActionParsnip> capadac: gksudo wifi-radar
<adrian4design> Action Parsnip: I am so new at this it just took me twenty min to get this IRC working! lol
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: how about   nslookup 38.99.130.180
<ActionParsnip> adrian4design: use tab to complete
<pragad7> hello
<pepperjack> EdgEy: it is actually easy to remove kde or gnome.  you just remove a common dependancy in the package manager. for kde that might be a qt or kde lib for gnome some gkt libs.  ubuntu then automatically detects that 'kde' wont work without that library and so removes everything else
<xarvh> Hi! Alsa audio works only if i'm root, do i have to add my user to some group or set some permissions?
<EdgEy> pepperjack, hm i see
<cruicial_Thread> when doing a ls command, what is the syntax to pause.. similar to ms-dos command dir /p ?
<mzz> EdgEy: I wouldn't do it that way around, but I'm too new to ubuntu to know if doing it the right way aroun works reliably.
<DIL> pipe to less
<mzz> EdgEy: specifically, I'd purge the meta package and rely on (auto?)clean to wipe the rest
<EdgEy> how about if for example i just took the list of packages
<EdgEy> from kubuntu-desktop and removed them all
<mzz> EdgEy: (I wouldn't do what pepperjack said because it's quite reasonable to have some qt or even kde apps installed while using gnome)
<EdgEy> ah yes
<datacrusher> http://software.silicon.com/applications/0,39024653,39131277,00.htm
<cruicial_Thread> DIL, syntax as this ls -AM |less             correct ?
<EdgEy> well if i just install kubuntu-desktop, and save the list of packages
<EdgEy> i can just remove that list later (only the ones it installed) right?
<DIL> cruicial_Thread: yea
<FFighter> hello
<pepperjack> EdgEy: you can do that by sudo apt-get installl kubuntu-desktop -s > packages.txt  or whatever. the -s means simulate install but dont really install anything you can also use apt-get to just list packages pulled by metapackage
<adrian4design> Action Parsnip: "no server could be reached" I am using a wireless router with four 3 winxp on the same network
<FFighter> any of you use Ubuntu 9.04, I'm having some issues with ruby not finding the shared object libWand.so after I upgraded my 8.10 to 9.04
<mzz> EdgEy: the system does have a separate list of packages you explicitly installed (versus ones pulled in as dependencies) and is capable of automatically cleaning up unused dependencies, but the way that works is a bit confusing to this newbie (there's more than one list depending on which frontend you use...)
<EdgEy> pepperjack yes that's as i thought
<EdgEy> hold on
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can convert ext4 to ext3 ?
<cruicial_Thread> DIL, thanks again
<DIL> cruicial_Thread: np
<FFighter> http://pastie.org/459957 -- here's the issue
<EdgEy> how can i remove the "{a}" from the list easily without going through them all, it's a few hundred packages
<pepperjack> EdgEy: mzz: you can use aptitude to remove metapackages but the way i outlined is kinda the old school ubuntu way of removing kde. note that kde though isnt going to take that much disk space really so doesnt hurt to leave it. you just choose gnome or kde at login
<capadac> ActionParsnip: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<capadac> can't create /var/run/dhclient.wlan0.leases: Permission denied
<capadac> wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<capadac> Listening on LPF/wlan0/00:14:a5:e8:c6:a2
<capadac> Sending on   LPF/wlan0/00:14:a5:e8:c6:a2
<FloodBot2> capadac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<capadac> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<EdgEy> pepperjack, are the libraries just loaded/unloaded as i use apps?
<sjohn> Oh... I notice I've got another problem after my upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04: Sound is not working anymore!°
<sjohn> could someone perhaps help me to get it back?
<pepperjack> EdgEy: basically
<mzz> pepperjack: depends on what you're after, really. For actually force-removing qt or kde what you said makes sense. For undoing what installing kubuntu-desktop did what I said should make more sense, but I don't know how to do it reliably.
<andre_pl> ever since upgrading to 9.04 mplayer, vlc, and totem all freeze up during video playback. has anyone had this problem?
<c_korn> where else can I ask about that ssh problem?
 * event seca : \
<gotunandan> andre_pl: are u using intel graphics ?
<pepperjack> c_korn: #ubuntu-server perhaps
<Ongun> hi
<adrian4design> Action Parsnip: no joy, terminal says "no server could be reached" I am showing an active wireless connection on my taskbar?
<andre_pl> gotunandan: no, its an nvidia card
<andre_pl> gotunandan: I've tried the 176 and 180 drivers. also tried removing pulseaiudio
<willd> <willd> how do you get HDMI sound out for Intel ALC268?
<c_korn> pepperjack: thanks
<sjohn> nevermind... somehow, the master volume was set to almost zero AND muted.... *grr*
<gotunandan> andre_pl: not really sure, try searching on the forums/google or check bugs.launchpad.net for similar problems
<xirov> Hello.. I recently upgraded to 9.04, like most of you properly also did.. I noticed that it already installed a wireless network driver for me when i booted, but my problem is, that this driver is apparently unstable (It's like it need more percentage of wireless connection before it want to connect, or something.. And sometimes it's just like it turns itself off, and i can't then see any wireless networks at all..), and not as good as my old one (a windows
<xirov> driver under ndiswrapper). Can I in anyway make the preinstalled driver better (more stable or something), or maybe uninstall it, and then install ndiswrapper again or something, and make it work as good as it did in my 8.10 install?
<gotunandan> andre_pl: i have an intel card, so not really sure about the solution on nvidia cards
<andre_pl> gotunandan: i read it may be caused by intel audio?
<pepperjack> !blacklist | xirov
<ubottu> xirov: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<capadac> actionparsnip: this very confusing did you know why they didnt add a network manager to ubuntu studio or did i do something wrong during installation
<GAZRA> Is there any way to make flash stable under 64bit ubuntu? I have tried the original flash from the distro, it's always crashing with firefox and I have to restart the complete application. If I use the alfa version from adobe, then whole firefox crashes.
<pepperjack> xirov: you could blacklist the module and then use ndiswrapper if you wished instead. blacklist will prevent it from being loaded at startup
<gotunandan> andre_pl: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<finchx6> Hey, I've been having a lot of problems getting my nvidia drivers to work in ubuntu 9.04...   Basically, 90% of the time, upon bootup, once it gets past the boot splash screen, rather than going to the login screen, my monitor just goes blank and my keyboard won't even work
<finchx6>  I've searched through tons of forums and tried quite a bit, and its the same thing every time...
<Lazermann> Dear Gentlemen!!! Will you be so kind to assist me in installing the right driver for Agere chipset modem on Toshiba Satellite to run dial-up connection on Ubuntu 8.10.
<Lazermann> TIA
<xirov> pepperjack, Thanks.. but how do i know what module it is? Isn't it the name of the driver or something?
<GAZRA> Does anyone here use 64bit Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<EdgEy> i use 64bit xubuntu
<EdgEy> haha
<Commander1024> <-
<GAZRA> Are you having the same problems with flash?
<admin_masu3701> i upgraded to 9.04 but am having lil problems
<Commander1024> jap
<ThJ> How can I disable bigmem/PAE in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<EdgEy> GAZRA, randomly "white box" instead of the video?
<admin_masu3701> the computer freezes time to time
<jackCorleone> lol
<ActionParsnip> capadac: ask canonical, just use a wired connection til you get it installed as well as full updates
<Commander1024> Gazra: aye
<GAZRA> EdgEy: Are you having the same problems with flash?
<EdgEy> GAZRA, what problems are you having
<capadac> ActionParsnip: i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/159532/
<andre_pl> gotunandan: i already uninstalled pulseaudio, i'd rather just avoid it altogether, straight also works fine.
<Commander1024> that's because of the 64bit Firefox to 32bit adobe plugin wrapper
<GAZRA> EdgEy: It's not randomly, when flash crashes you need to restart firefox, then it may work!
<Commander1024> it's crappy by design
<EdgEy> GAZRA,  hm
<EdgEy> i always had to uninstall/reinstall "flashplugin-nonfree"
<pepperjack> xirov: easiest way may be to do a lsmod and compare the chipset/drivers about halfway down page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<GAZRA> EdgEy: And the alfa version from adobe crashes with the same frequency, but the whole firefox blow off
<YeTr2> what is the point of being able to set up an local main ubuntu mirror if the software distributed by ubuntu is prejudice against using it?
<kjkjl> hello really strange problem in ubuntu.when i try to change the preferences in xchat. the window just becomes unclickable . that means i cant click on it to change the settings. it also happens with compiz settings manger window. any idea
<pepperjack> xirov: note that by 'easy' i do not mean 'convenient' :)
<ActionParsnip> capadac: you may have to use aptoncd to get the package to then transfer it, the fact that wlan0 is scanning means it is onstalled correctly, just needs linking to an AP
<n3wt0n> hi all, i am using XDMCP to remotely login to ubuntu desktop 9.04, i am already logged in on the local machine, when i use xdmcp i end up logging into a new session, how can i connect to an existing session, any ideas?
<S_SubZero> My Flash seems stable under x64, i just can't get the audio working.  It was working last night, now it's just static
<bullgard4> Upgrading 8.04.2 to 8.10 lost network connection. dmesg reports a kind of loop comprising 7 lines which repeat themselves almost identically: "eth0: Tx queue start entry 4 dirty entry 0.; eth0: Tx descriptor 0 is 0008a06e. (queue head); Tx descriptor 1 is 0008a06e.;  Tx descriptor 2 is 0008a06e.; Tx descriptor 3 is 0008a0de.; eth0: link up, 100 Mbps, full duplex lpa 0x45E1; eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0005 c07f media 10." This repeat
<doleyb> n3wt0n: X doesn't support that feature.  Consider vnc
<YeTr2> n3wt0n: connecting to an existing one would be using vnc, not xdmcp
<luis_> hey how can i make my terminal look like this? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54166&file1=54166-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Neutronium+DeepBlack
<xirov> pepperjack, okay :) Thanks a lot! A last question.. the blacklist i named blacklist.conf, right? because there is more files named something with 'blacklist' in the folder
<admin_masu3701> i upgraded to 9.04 but am having lil problems
<admin_masu3701> i upgraded to 9.04 but am having lil problems
<doleyb> admin_masu3701: me too!
<n3wt0n> really? what is the limitation due to? I used to do that with slackware in much earlier distros...
<kjkjl> whenever i click in preferences window in xchat .the window becomes resized. happens also in compiz settings manager
<Wolfman2000> Morning/afternoon.  Would anyone know if Ubuntu Intrepid will ever get Python 2.6 in aptitude?
<Lazermann> Does anybody know how to identify which driver exactly i need for modem (Agere chipset) on Toshiba Satellite to run on Ubuntu 8.10. Thanks in advance.
<pepperjack> xirov: should be /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  file may have a .conf in certain versions
<doleyb> Wolfman2000: That kind of upgrade isn't done, intrepid doesn't get new major versions.
<Lord_Devi> I have this statically linked sun JRE here(jre-1.5.0), but the 'java' binary in the package gives me a "no such file or directory: ./java" when i test it out. Normally that's an error I see in shell scripts with incorrect !SHELL declerations at the top of them. What could cause this in a statically linked JRE?
<lakedenman> How do I get sudo to inherit my logged in user's path??? All I end up getting is a "sudo: gem: command not found" error. I added the path to /root/.bash_profile and "sudo env | grep $PATH" ain't showing it. Anyone run into this issue?? 'sudo -i gem' don't work either. this is frustrating!
<Wolfman2000> doleyb: so Python 2.6 will never be available to Intrepid users?
<Wolfman2000> via aptitude?
<admin_masu3701> doleyb: its crazy
<jesus_> hey people
<jesus_> hola gente
<xirov> pepperjack, okay.. :) how do i find out what the name of my wireless card is?
<doleyb> Wolfman2000: Maybe someone else will provide a package repository for it, but I don't think there'd be a big demand for that.  People who really want python26 can probably install it themselves.
<chieh> Hello, If i wrote an app I would like to add into the ubuntu repository, how do I go about doing it?
<chieh> any links?
<pepperjack> xirov: lspci -v will list all devices youll need to scroll through em to find your wireless card
<finchx6> Can anyone help me with this weird problem I'm having with my nvidia drivers and xserver?
<xirov> pepperjack, oh.. you wanted me to compare to find out.. i see :)
<luis_> hey how can i make my terminal look like this? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54166&file1=54166-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Neutronium+DeepBlack
<Szaboka> hey, i need some help, i downloaded a digital certificate file, and i want to install it, please help me
<BiosElement> Can anyone recommend a decent sqlite client for ubuntu besides the SQLight Database Browser?
<jesus_> how can i execute a java applet in console:...how can i execute appletviewer?
<Lazermann> Hello ! Doest anyone know how to install drivers for dial up modems on Ubuntu?
<Szaboka> hey, i need some help, i downloaded a digital certificate file, and i want to install it, please help me
<ActionParsnip> jesus_: java <thing>
<willd> does anybody know how to get HDMI sound out for Intel ALC268?
<xirov> pepperjack, oh well.. i guess i didn't understand after all..
<kinections> hello, i'm using an ATI ES1000 card and things were working with intrepid with the ati driver, i just upgraded to jaunty and now i can no longer get X working, does anybody have ideas? I have tried vesa, and all i am getting with ati/vesa drivers are corrupted graphics when i startx. I also loose keyboard input and must ssh into the box.
<finchx6> kinections: I'm having similar problems with an nvidia card
<doleyb> !ppa | chieh
<ubottu> chieh: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Lazermann> is anyone available for assistanse! People help me please!!!
<rangel> Hi
<cornwall> Lazermann: WHat kind of modem is it?
<pragad7_> what ur problem
<Lazermann> Agere chipset
<luis_> hey how can i make my terminal look like this? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54166&file1=54166-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Neutronium+DeepBlack
<pragad7_> lazermann
<Lazermann> but i dont know a model
<rangel> who speak portuguese?
<finchx6> is it a winmodem man?
<cornwall> Lazermann: Lucent Winmodem, I'm guessing?
<chieh> ok, i'll check it out thanks
<DIL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Lazermann> cornwall yes supposedly
<rohdef> how do I find the id for a disk? Seems grub got it wrong for some reason
<antonio__> hello people! does anyone have gdesklets???
<xirov> pepperjack, or maybe i did.. let me use my brain a bit :) Thanks a lot
<somatt> hello
<Lazermann> cornwall but i dont know how to complile the core
<somatt> i'm confused about my third party sources in synaptic
<somatt> i was hoping someone can help me
<somatt> are they supposed to be checked?
<Lazermann> cause it never detects the modem from packages i got
<somatt> how many are there supposed to be?
<wasme> hi ... I just upgraded to Jaunty on my netbook, which has an Intel 945GM graphics controller, and now glxinfo is saying it's using a software rasterizer instead of hardware acceleration. Anyone have any experience with this?
<rangel> U are bitch"
<rangel> koapskoapla
<antonio__> hi! i've got a problem with gdesklets... i installed it but i'm unable to start it... can anyone help me?
<somatt> wasme jaunty broke a bunch of stuff for me
<cornwall> Lazermann: I've never gotten it to work either. I'm sorry, I'm not the one to ask. All I can say is that it'd probably be better if you get a supported external modem for 10 dollars
<rangel> eat my cock
<cornwall> Lazermann: I'm in the same situation as you are when I go home for breaks
<capadac> ActionParsnip: i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/159532/
<pragad7> hello
<ultras> Hello, i planing to do upgrade to 9.04, so i backed up my current system to another partition. I cloned the whole system to different partition with "cp -ax / /newdisk". Now if my current system become broken after upgrade, what would be the best way to restore from backup?
<Lazermann> yeah i know...but it should be working, so i just wanted to know how to adjust it correctly
<finchx6> external modem is the way to go on that...
<Lazermann> cornwall thx anyway
<mrooney> I have a USB drive plugged in, mtab says "/dev/sda1 /mnt/usb ntfs rw 0 0", but even root gets an error that is a read-only file system when trying to do anything to it, what can I Do?
<cornwall> Lazermann: no problem
<cornwall> Anyone that can help Lazermann with getting Madwifi to work with a Lucent Winmodem?
<dboehmer> hello everybody
<antonio__> what's the best widgets application for ubuntu?
<somatt> hello,
<pragad7> a great problem
<MeXTuX> I have installed gOS which is Hardy Heron based. The problem is on the login screen. When it appears the font size is too big. So I enter my username and it is not readable
<dboehmer> i am still busy with the system of my friend
<ActionParsnip> capadac: not sure there man, use aptoncd or a wired connection to install the tools you like to configure your connection
<luis_> what xmms2 client is the best?
<dboehmer> hbekel: you're still there?
<daedra> Lazermann: theres lots of help online, google "lucent winmodem linux"
<hbekel> dboehmer: yup
<dboehmer> i have put "kvm" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but it is still loaded on reboot
<daedra> Lazermann: I've had a brief look and have found many howto's. It looks like lucent 'enjoys the most support under Linux'
<dboehmer> i also put "kvm_intel" there. it's loaded, too
<bullgard4> Upgrading 8.04.2 to 8.10 lost network connection. dmesg reports a kind of loop comprising 7 lines which repeat themselves almost identically: "eth0: Tx queue start entry 4 dirty entry 0.; eth0: Tx descriptor 0 is 0008a06e. (queue head); Tx descriptor 1 is 0008a06e.;  Tx descriptor 2 is 0008a06e.; Tx descriptor 3 is 0008a0de.; eth0: link up, 100 Mbps, full duplex lpa 0x45E1; eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0005 c07f media 10." This repeat
<dboehmer> any ideas?
<capadac> ActionParsnip: wat do u suggest im on a wired connection now which tools are good?
<cornwall> daedra: I've found those guides to be confusing myself, really.
<daedra> media player for xml podcasts. example file: http://podcast.rickygervais.com/podcast.xml
<cornwall> daedra: I'm not the most experienced compiler, etc. though
<daedra> how do I play xml podcasts?
<ActionParsnip> capadac: network manager is popular. i dont use them personally
<daedra> cornwall: well google how to compile
<capadac> ok
<pragad7> he my window is behaving weirdly in xchat preferences. when i click it doesnot select items but instead just window moves. any idea
<linduxed> ive got a list of files to delete that are only newline separated
<daedra> cornwall: i was surprised at first when people asked me to google everything, but it really does work
<linduxed> how do i pass that list to rm?
<freehood4all> ath9k driver has a weak signal :-(
<xirov> pepperjack, i don't think i understand dude... but i got somekind of idea that the "module" is ath5k .. is that possible? it was just a thought, since my wireless card is a Atheros .
<daedra> cornwall: you can teach yourself a lot just through wiki's and man pages
<daedra> cornwall: there are evidently a lot of people out there teaching for free
<kimovski> anyone that could help me out improving disk write speeds with CPQARRAY with a HP p400 controller?
<pragad7> i am unable to change preferences in xchat . help
<cornwall> daedra: I understand that, but between buying a ten dollar modem that works and rifling through twenty tabs (which is when I gave up), I'd choose the former
<daedra> pragad7: #xchat
<finchx6> I know I'm not the only one who's having this problem with xserver locking up after installing the nvidia drivers (from the countless and useless threads online), but has anyone in here actually run into them, and possibly fixed the issue???
<Szaboka> hey i have a huge problem
<hbekel> dboehmer: did you use 'blacklist kvm' ?
<Szaboka> someone please help me, i'm gonna get mad...
<Szaboka> i restarted linux and it forgot all its settings...
<cornwall> daedra: I'm all for learning more about the system, but it reached a point where I didn't want to go any further
<Szaboka> compiz, and other settings
<Szaboka> why is she doing it?????
<linduxed> ive got a list of files to delete that are only newline separated, how do i pass that list to rm?
<daedra> cornwall: yeah you have to make a decision. do you want to get really involved in the technical details, or just buy something that has support
<dboehmer> hbekel: what do you mean?? i have just put the module names into that file, one name per line
<pepperjack> xirov: yeah if you see ath5k that is it
<adrian4design> can anyone help I am trying to copy a folder from my desktop to themes folder but keep getting permision denied
<NoiseCluster> sudo ftw ?
<dboehmer> i have just found that there is the "kvm" daemon
<hbekel> dboehmer: afaik you have to have "blacklist modulename" on a single line for each module
<xirov> pepperjack, so i should just blacklist that one, restart, and install ndiswrapper?
<dboehmer> how to prevent one daemon from being started at boot in ubuntu?
<pragad7> he anyone any idea with windows becoming bigger than the screen
<daedra> what media player should I use to play xml podcasts?
<cornwall> daedra: don't take this the wrong way, but why isn't the lucent winmodem supported to just work? A lot of windows machines have those sets. Is there some sort of legal reason?
<msn102> My sound was working fine up until today. I don't really know what to do to try and fix it or whats wrong, any ideas?
<finchx6> Hey, I've been having a lot of problems getting my nvidia drivers to work in ubuntu 9.04...   Basically, 90% of the time, upon bootup, once it gets past the boot splash screen, rather than going to the login screen, my monitor just goes blank and my keyboard won't even work
<daedra> cornwall: there isn't inbuilt kernel support yet
<pepperjack> xirov: basically.  you dont need to reboot though just sudo rmmod <module>
<adrian4design> I think maybe I have just had the same problem the other person is referring to earlier like a minimum signal strentgh to connect to my wifi can I roll back my driver to prior to installing the new distro?
<cornwall> daedra: That's all? How odd. I remember reading something about Intrepid supporting it a long time ago, but I guess that never happened
<xirov> pepperjack, so i shouldn't blacklist it? just rmmod?
<daedra> cornwall: windows is has the largest marketshare, so companies like Lucent write windows drivers as a priority
<daedra> cornwall: it's stupid not to really
<daedra> if you want to make money
<ActionParsnip> finchx6: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7901
<cornwall> daedra: of course, but if we could incorporate packages and whatnot to support winmodems manually, why couldn't we make it work like any other piece of hardware in linux ("just work")?
<Szaboka> i restarted linux and it forgot all its settings...
<Szaboka> compiz, and other settings
<Szaboka> why is she doing it?????
<daedra> cornwall: well I'm sure in time it will be built into the kernel
<Vlet> If I installed the source package for a kernel module, how do I go about compiling that source (I've only ever compiled from a tar.gz I've downloaded)
<pepperjack> xirov: blacklist to make it stick but until you reboot you can just rmmod
<Baatti> Hello, my computer was just under attack. My firewall was going crazy, my computer locked up...
<CrocoJet> is good idea make update with "pre-released updates" active?
<hbekel> dboehmer: use update-rc.d to disable/enable daemons
<daedra> cornwall: and there may even be distributions with the drivers in it's kernel
<Baatti> Can I speak with someone about how to make sure my computer is safe right now?
<daedra> like windows for example
<xirov> pepperjack, kk :) thanks again
<Vlet> Baatti: you're running ubuntu?
<Baatti> Yes
<willd> how do you get HDMI sound out for Intel ALC268?
<Baatti> 9.04 I believe
<cornwall> daedra: wish I could contribute to help implement it, but I'm afraid I must selfishly allocate my time differently
<daedra> Baatti: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<msn102> My sound was working fine up until today. I don't really know what to do to try and fix it or whats wrong, any ideas?
<elson> i can not activate cube effect
<Vlet> Baatti: How do you know that your firewall was going crazy?... what makes you believe you were being `attacked`?
<tuck_> does anyone knows about amarok's problem with jaunty ?
<dboehmer> hbekel: thanks for your hint
<tuck_> i cannot hear anymore music with amarok
<dboehmer> hbekel: according to a google result i just installed rcconf
<freehood4all> yes amarok 2 blows
<freehood4all> downgrade to 1.4
<tuck_> it's amarok or my linux conf ?
<tuck_> how to downgrade to 1.4 ?
<freehood4all> http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<freehood4all> there ^^^
<tuck_> thx freehood4all
<freehood4all> yw
<elson> i can not activate cube effect. i did install the compiz manager and did activate the cube effect, but i did it before i enabled the third party graphic card driver. this must have caused me not to get cube effect
<MeXTuX> The font size on the login screen is too big and it doesn't fit in the user input field
<mboman> How can I force Ubuntu to respect my Swedish keymap layout? It keeps reverting to US which makes things difficult
<BudLite> supsup
<hbekel> dboehmer: you can basically just edit/remove the symlinks in the appropriate rc.<runlevel> dir. no idea if that rcconf works well with ubuntu
<BudLite> how to install "lynx" in ubuntu?
<jneves> BudLite: sudo apt-get install lynx
<hbekel> dboehmer: nevermind, just saw that rcconf == update-rc.d
<BudLite> says no installable something
<BudLite> Package lynx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<BudLite> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BudLite> is only available from another source
<BudLite> E: Package lynx has no installation candida
<jneves> BudLite: the something is important
<FloodBot2> BudLite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<freehood4all> sudo apt-get install lynx works for me...
<adrian4design> can anyone pm me I am a newbie in need of help
<FloridaGuy> the only problem im having with 9.04 so far..is IRC package konversation....    http://pastebin.com/m6f5ed79a
<BudLite> brb pasting
<somatt> installing lynx works for me
<hbekel> dboehmer: disregard that, i'm too tired to read apparently. both are from debian, should be fine
<somatt> sudo apt-get install lynx
<jneves> BudLite: apt-get update; apt-get install lynx - check if you have the universe repository enabled
<somatt> jneves, can you help me with my third party sources
<BudLite> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m78984dc7
<dboehmer> hbekel: go get some sleep! gn8 :) and thx for your help!
<heath|work> I have to enter the command modprobe b44 to start my eth card, how do I have that apply to reboots?
<BudLite> about the lynx problem --->http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m78984dc7
<msn102> What could cause all of my sound to mysteriously stop working this morning??
<unitheory> heath|work, add b44 to /etc/modules
<jneves> somatt: what help do you need?
<somatt> BudLite, is your universe and multiverse enabled?
<Saab> Hi
<BudLite> how to ?
<somatt> jneves, i keep getting errors with "malformed release file?"
<heath|work> unitheory, thanks
<somatt> when i'm doing apt-get update
<CrocoJet> firestarter is project with no more updates since 2005, is correct?
<jneves> BudLite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ienorand> BudLite: lynx should be in main in jaunty... and probably others as well
<jneves> somatt: so one of the repos is broken - have you noticed which?
<somatt> hmm
<somatt> jneves, i've got four that fail
<jneves> somatt: the error has a number that you should be able to match a url that appears before
<somatt> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<heath|work> Why would my nic no longer work after the 9.04 upgrade?
<jneves> somatt: could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<somatt> jneves, http://pastebin.com/m663cea63
<p-f> I am trying to suspend to ram using /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram. Every 4-5 times, it hardfreezes my laptop after dropping to the console. Where should I start looking?
<YeTr2> what is the point of being able to set up an local main ubuntu mirror if the software distributed by ubuntu is prejudice against using it?
<phoenixz> Installing Ubuntu on a laptop right next to an existing Windoos Vista should not be any problem at all, should it?
<inter4ever> in jaunty, when you search for somethign and its not found, whatever you type will give not found even if it is really there (even after erasing the previous search terms), is this a known bug?
<tuck_> thx all !!!
<celthunder> phoenixz, no
<Goundy> hola
<jneves> somatt: could you try replacing commercial with partner?
<Goundy> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted
<Goundy> what the hell is that?
<scunizi> inter4ever: try "sudo updatedb" then search again
<Goundy> I'm trying to install ubuntu jaunty from the live CD
<Goundy> and doesn't work ôO
<phoenixz> celthunder: Perfect, thanks!
<celthunder> goundy unmount your drive
<odinsbane> phoenixz: I found the hardrive partitioner for jaunty to be excelent.
<Nox2k3> How would I go about starting apache2 in debug mode (-X), apparently, /usr/sbin/apache2 is either not actually apache2 or somehow strange as all I get is apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<jneves> Goundy: check if any disk partitions are mounted
<celthunder> Goundy, stop using the drive first, and then unmount it
<Goundy> jneves no one is....
<Vlet> Goundy: do you have your drive open in a window or for that matter, a file on it open?
<Goundy> no... absolutly not
<xirov> pepperjack, This is really weird.. i did it.. and i'm using ndiswrapper now.. but for some reason i still can't see any available wireless networks.. (And yes, I'm 1000% sure that there is wireless networks available)
<phoenixz> odinsbane: Just as it was... even at 7.04 IIRC :) just moves all windows crap aside, and lets go!
<Goundy> I stated to install it directly when booting the CD
<somatt> thanks jneves i'll try that give me one sec
<Goundy> and now am trying through the system (live mode)
<inter4ever> scunizi: no use
<Goundy> but getting same damn bug
<inter4ever> the issue is the add remove interface itself
<jneves> Goundy: open a shell, a paste the result of: mount
<Goundy> I also did umount -a
<martin_henry> xirov: does ndiswrapper say device present and driver loaded?
<celthunder> goundy go to fdisk and partition it yourself?
<inter4ever> after typing something that cannot be found
<inter4ever> you can no longer really search
<Goundy> celthunder: my disk is already partitionned
<inter4ever> unless you exit and run it again
<inter4ever> can somebody try it?
<xirov> martin_henry, uhm.. no.. actually not.. it says that it's unavaible to see if device is present..
<capadac> ActionParsnip: how to get in contact with cononical
<xirov> martin_henry, unavailable*
<livingdaylight> how does one remove a dpkg application?
<Goundy> here is my mount result: http://pastebin.com/m51e96654
<martin_henry> xirov:have you followed a guide on installing a driver with ndiswrapper specifically for your device?
<dprweb> hi, I get "segmentation fault" whenever I run nano. Happens consistently after the first character entry. Any way to troubleshoot this?
<max92> fg
<Brent^> how do I perform a complete reinstall of ubuntu on a machine that's dual booting? Just use the live CD?
<jneves> Goundy: umount /cdrom
<xirov> martin_henry, no? i just did it like i did in 8.10, with the ndisgtk
<odinsbane> xirov: do you still need ndiswrapper?
<Goundy> jneves I can't.. it says it's busy...
<somatt> jneves i'm running that now
<martin_henry> xirov: ok, sorry, i can't help you
<jneves> Goundy: lsof | grep /cdrom
<xirov> odinsbane, not sure.. my wireless card is apparently dead or something :p
<somatt> jneves, i had the same issue still
<xirov> martin_henry, thanks anyway :)
<odinsbane> xirov: what version of ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> anyone? how to remove dpkg application???
<capadac> can any body in here help me with networkin in ubuntu studio 9.04
<Goundy> jneves: lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<Goundy>       Output information may be incomplete.
<jneves> Goundy: do an sudo apt-get install lsof if needed
<xirov> odinsbane, 9.04
<somatt> oh wait that broke other stuff
<inter4ever> can someone please try searching for an application in the add remove interface in jaunty?
<odinsbane> xirov: what wireless card?
<Goundy> jneves I sent the output above
<max92> why is speak russian?
<snEEd> #ubuntu-classroom
<jneves> Goundy: lsof | grep cdrom
<somatt> is there a way to restore that file to default jneves
<Goundy> jneves same
<jneves> somatt: delete all references to commercial/partner
<jneves> Goundy: lsof | grep sda
<xirov> odinsbane, the preinstalled driver didn't seem to work, but when i tried to install ndiswrapper it said "unavailable to see if device is present".. so i guess it wasn't the drivers fault after all..
<msn102> i dont get it, last night all sound was working fine, today nothing. No system setting were changed...
<xirov> odinsbane, it's an atheros.. thats all i know
<Goundy> jneves: http://pastebin.com/m13053b8
<jneves> Goundy: is there a "volume" in the desktop?
<Goundy> jneves: no...
<Goundy> I didn't mount any volume
<Brent^> how do I perform a complete reinstall of ubuntu on a machine that's dual booting? Just use the live CD?
<odinsbane> xirov: odd my atheros worked find with lenny, no special drivers.
<xirov> odinsbane, "AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter"
<Goundy> Brent^: yeah
<jneves> Goundy: your mount says that /dev/sda3 is mounted on /cdrom
<mrooney> Brent^: if you aren't concerned with keeping any data currently on it, just use the livecd and use the full disk option
<Brent^> Groundy: Thank you!
<martin_henry> Brent^: do you want all data erased?
<ubuntistas> i want to try kde 4.2 but do i have to mess with the programs again when i come to gnome again?
<Goundy> jneves: I didn't mount it...
<odinsbane> xirov: it did change the name of it from ath0 to something else, maybe wlan0.
<freehood4all> I have Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless
<martin_henry> Brent^ or to just install over one OS?
<Brent^> just install over the existing Ubuntu OS
<Brent^> leave the Vista partition alone
<Persi> hi, is there a way to increase the volume when the slider is already at the top?
<jneves> Goundy: sudo umount /cdrom is my last try - if it doesn't work, I really don't understand what's going on
<odinsbane> xirov: the old drivers are the mad wifi drivers.
<msn102> is their any known bugs in 8.10 concerning loss of sound?
<Persi> the movie is not loud enough
<xirov> odinsbane, well.. it's odd.. because sometimes it seems to work, and sometimes it doesn't.. anyways, i can't see any available networks when it doesn't work..
<Goundy> jneves: i think the installer is quite buggy... it doesn't work indeed
<martin_henry> Brent^: then yes, installing over seems to be what people are sayign will work :)
<jneves> Brent^: just don't tell it to write to/partition the whole disk
<Goundy> I'll go back on my gentoo and stop whilling to test ubuntu jaunty :=)
<Brent^> Thanks :)
<Goundy> thanks you man
<jneves> Goundy: I'm not sure it's an installer issue
<martin_henry> Brent^: why do you need a fresh install?
<xirov> odinsbane, well.. the preinstalled driver in 9.04 was something named ath5k .. that's all i know.. but it seems like it works as good as ndiswrapper for now.. seems like it's not a problem with the drivers
<Kieran> Huge problem
<KDM> ...
<odinsbane> I didn't know ndiswrapper was for atheros cards.
<SomethingThatIsn> Okay
<SomethingThatIsn> Anyways
<msn102> what u gotta do to not get ignored in here
<SomethingThatIsn> HUGE PROBLEM
<SomethingThatIsn> ><
<gogeta> its for any card
<SomethingThatIsn> Grub wont boot vista
<gogeta> yes it will
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Is there an app which tells me when "28 Apr 06:00 PDT(PST+1)" is in my local time?
<odinsbane> msn102: ask a better question.
<martin_henry> msn102: describe a problem spicifically.
<irmandos_mobile> grub will boot vista I dual boot with vista and ubuntu
<jackstraw> ok, Ive got a question. is there a program in ubuntu to run newer games for windows, or other windows applications?
<SomethingThatIsn> Can someone help me?
<gogeta> my hp gaming laptop has ubuntu/vista
<Brent^> martin_henry: I have a bunch of servers, log files, misc. uploaded files, broken config files, etc. The whole OS is just a big mess
<jonaskoelker> SomethingThatIsn: I can try
<martin_henry> msn102: do u have no sound at all? or no sound in flash (youtube, etc)?
<gogeta> jackstraw wine
<SomethingThatIsn> I installed ubuntu
<stormy2k> jackstraw: Just Wine, maybe crossover
<shled> xirov: with my atheros chip based wireless card the problem was the device was renamed from /dev/ath0 to /dev/wlan0 have you checked that?
<SomethingThatIsn> but now when I try and boot vista from grub
<martin_henry> Brent^ ah fair enough
<SomethingThatIsn> it just restarts
<stormy2k> But don't count on any game runnin on it
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?
<jackstraw> ok, how do I get wine?
<SomethingThatIsn> :S
<gogeta> wine runs plenty of games
<martin_henry> Brent^ ah fair enough
<xirov> shled, well.. i think it was named wlan0 before too
<Brent^> yeah :)
<martin_henry> but wine runs many slowly
<megeda> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<gogeta> lol what
<shled> xirov: ok
<stormy2k> sudo apt-get install wine
<jonaskoelker> SomethingThatIsn: yeah, not good; it's been to long since I toyed with windows.  Can you somehow start windows from the CD in some recovery mode that'll allow you to run fdisk /fixmbr?
<gogeta> yes
<p-f> does anyone else's soundcard die after resuming from suspend-to-ram?
<SomethingThatIsn> I have recovery dissk
<SomethingThatIsn> disks*
<SomethingThatIsn> but I dont want to do a factory restore
<gogeta> you need a real disk
<msn102> heres specific, my sound doesn't work, it worked last night. I don't know what to do now. Thought maybe somebody with knowledge of this OS might be able to at least point me in the right direction
<gogeta> or supergrub
<grawity> jonaskoelker: I think it's the "Recovery Console" thing -- 'fixboot' and 'fixmbr'
<jonaskoelker> grawity: looks right
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?
<gogeta> it can restore a windows mbr
<jonaskoelker> SomethingThatIsn: what grawity said
<martin_henry> gogeta: then you can reinstall ubuntu :)
<shled> after upgrading to jaunty, graphics are dreadfully slow (watching TV is impossible) and the screen goes completely black before some applications start. what can I do about this?
<gogeta> martin or use the live cd
<phase_shift314> is there a limit to the size or length of a system sound in ubuntu, i can only get half of the wav i want to play for startup
<martin_henry> shled: update video driver(s)
<odinsbane> shled do you have desktop effects on?
<Brent^> msn102: tryed rebooting?
<gogeta> to put grub back
<gogeta> or even supergrub
<msn102> yes several times
<jonaskoelker> shled: the bad answer is to install jaunty minus one (err, intrepid)
<martin_henry> gogeta: that would be how, yes :)
<shled> odinsbane, no i don't
<ubuntistas> how can i install kde from jaunty is that a clean installation or i have to mee up with the programms when i retutrn to jaunrty?
<shled> jonaskoelker: this is only the last option for me
<jonaskoelker> shled: yeah, I figured...
<gogeta> ubuntistas kubuntu
<martin_henry> msn102: are you sure the problem isn't outside your computer? try plugging headphones directly into motherboard
<jonaskoelker> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<shled> jonaskoelker: it would help a lot if I could grasp why it happens
<odinsbane> shled: What are you watching video with, I found vlc is worse now, while gnome got better when I switched for 8.04(32bit) to 9.04(64)
<msn102> ok ill try...
<phase_shift314> if i cut the wave in half it plays but the full wave (20 seconds) dose not play
<odinsbane> s/gnome/totem
<jonaskoelker> shled: no clue, sorry
<gogeta> odinsbane mplayer
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?  (xubuntu ibex)
<rohdef> what do I do if jocky-kde doesn't seem to activate the driver for my nvidia card?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntistas: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop might be what you want
<rohdef> sudo nvidia-xconfig maybe?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntistas: I'm not sure I understand "or I have to mee up [...]", so I don't know
<ubuntistas> gogeta do i have to mess up with the programma?
<msn102> Nope, headphones don't work either
<shled> odinsbane: I was using kaffeine and was very happy with it. the problem is that graphics are generally *really* slow now, I can even watch websites update from top to bottom of the window in firefox
<gogeta> ?
<Assid> ack
<Assid> help!!
<ubuntistas> i mean is it a clean installation
<Assid> i was playing with another language on my system
<Assid> and now i cant login
<phase_shift314> is there a limit to the size or length of a system sound in ubuntu?? i can only get half of the wav i want to play for startup
<martin_henry> assid: please be more specific :)
<ubuntistas> or i will have have changes in artwork and gnome when i return
<dethstar> anyone know to change the screen resolution for the login screen on gnome?
<gogeta> kubuntu is kde ubuntu
<ubuntistas> ?
<gushi> Okay, so I just upgraded, and suddenly my gnome-terminal font looks like crap, any idea why?
<epalm> upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04.  process skype.real consumes 50% cpu (one my of cores).  any reason why that might be?
<martin_henry> phase_shift314: no lol. what sound device are you using? onboard?
<p-f> you guys are suggesting that he install another OS just to change desktop environment, this is absurd
<phase_shift314> audigy
<acode_> where can I find up to date information regarding installing ubuntu on ps3?
<gogeta> you can install both if you wish
<msn102> I just dont get it sound was working fine, today my computer has become a mute.  Windows still makes sound so its gotta be software
<Assid> martin_henry: i was playing with hindi/devnagiri.. and now my language has been set to that.. so the ubuntu screen wont let me login
<martin_henry> epalm: you're chatting with webcam? lol
<odinsbane> shled: I have no clue, you can check your xorg log and see what errors there are.
<gogeta> acode you whont
<epalm> martin_henry: negative!  it's just sitting there.
<freehood4all> Are there any guides for running HD 1080P .mkv's AVC's ect on Ubuntu? .... Mplayer is better than others I've tried but it's still not cutting it.
<ia_> hello. i have a little bit strange question - could you tell me, please, where can i find banner, which was shown at ubuntu.com page in day of jaunty release (now there only ubuntu shop banner)?
<martin_henry> phase_shift314 maybe you need a new driver
<epalm> martin_henry: logged in
<gogeta> acode ubuntu droped ppc support
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?  (xubuntu ibex)
<acode_> gogeta: aw,any idea why?
<mbeierl> p-f: um, no, they're suggesting he install KDE desktop metapackage
<jonaskoelker> Assid: press ctrl-alt-F1 and log in; then, as root (say, sudo bash) run export DISPLAY=:0 and then `setxkbmap us' (if a us keymap is good for you)
<pepperjack> acode_: not sure of the site without googleing but its really straight forward.
<gogeta> acode ppc is dead on the pc
<jackstraw> tanx alot
<martin_henry> epalm are you using 64bit or 32?
<epalm> 32
<Assid> jonaskoelker: terminal is giving up weird characters as well
<ubuntistas> is kubuntu a clean installation?
<gogeta> acode yellow dog is the ps3 distro
<jonaskoelker> Assid: oh, that's not so good
<acode_> true..but the 8.04 version is still being maintained right?
<epalm> martin_henry: 32
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: i'm running a audigy, all my other sound and system sounds work fine, it just seems that it wont play if its too big i thought there might be a limit
<martin_henry> assid: try googling for changing ubuntu language without logging in
<eraserhead> hi, i want to use my computer as a server, but after a while the wireless connection is turned off. how do i correct that?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntistas: you can switch from ubuntu to kubuntu just by installing new packages, or you can do a clean install
<a-stray-cat`> hey, is compiz-settings-manager still around somewhere in jaunty?
<jonaskoelker> ubuntistas: so it both is that, and it's something else
<mbeierl> a-stray-cat`: ccsm
<martin_henry> phase_shift314: so all other audio works fine?
<mindframe-> how come clicking links in xchat / pidgin do not open the link in firefox now?
<a-stray-cat`> mbeierl, thanks
<martin_henry> mindframe-: prob need to Ctrl+Click
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: yes all audio works, all formats, just my system sounds wont play if i make them longer then 10 seconds (seems to be at least)
<mindframe-> that a security feature?
<mindframe-> no ctrl+click does not work
<jonaskoelker> Assid: I'd start poking around with a live CD and chrooting into your installed ubuntu and doing stuff...
<mindframe-> this problem did not exist in intrepid
<martin_henry> phase_shift314 i would try disabling system sounds then rebooting and re-enabling....
<jonaskoelker> Assid: you got a live CD?
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> but thats kinda stupid
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: i'll keep cutting the file down and eventually it will play lol
<jonaskoelker> Assid: what makes you say that?
<martin_henry> phase_shift314 ok good luck
<Assid> i really should be able ot change the keyboard
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: alright i'll try that
<dfr|work> hi all. I am trying to debug the problem of a dns name not being resolved from my local machine [running 8.10]. Is /etc/avahi/services should be blank by defailt?
<eraserhead> ubuntu turns off the wifi card on it's own ?
<Assid> microsoft lets you
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?  (xubuntu ibex)
<Assid> i dont see why ubuntu shouldnt
<jonaskoelker> Assid: well, about the live CD I meant :: using _it_ to change the keyboard (the reboot back into the real installation)
<joaopinto> dfr|work, avahi is not related to names resolution, for that you check your /etc/resolv.conf
<jonaskoelker> Assid: windows let's you change keyboard layout on the login screen?
<Assid> jonaskoelker: yes..
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: no i mean i've tried that, i'll cut the file down then eventually once it gets to a certain length it will play, but i want the whole 20 seconds, i'm picky
<jonaskoelker> Assid: isn't it only to those that are enabled/installed/$WORD?
<gogeta> or system prefs keybord lol
<Assid> ive seen it.. it has a EN right next to hte login screen
<a-stray-cat`> anyone know what the osx expose effect is called in the settings manager?
<dfr|work> joaopinto, really? my resolv.conf should work fine [it lists the nameserver]
<Assid> jonaskoelker: not if you enable it as a keyboard/system wide
<__Adam__> Hello, dont laugh..... I am missing /dev    and umm yeah wont boot :)
<shled> odinsbane: the only thing I found was (WW) VESA(0): Option "Tiling" is not used
<gogeta> you can change your keybord layout there
<joaopinto> dfr|work, so just try: nslookup name
<dfr|work> joaopinto, if avahi is not related to name resolution, why does it have dns-related settings in its config? =/
<irmandos_mobile> assid that is not for changing the keyboard
<irmandos_mobile> the eng you see is for setting the system language not keyboard layout
<Assid> irmandos_mobile: it does actually.. when you change the language.. you do end up with the characters of the "chosen" language
<joaopinto> dfr|work, because avahi may rely on dns, which does not mean dns relies on it ?
<davide87> what are the difference to cable yellow ethernet o cable red?
<epalm> martin_henry: i was just wondering if there was some widely known problem with skype eating cpyu
<epalm> cpu*
<joaopinto> davide87, try #networking
<davide87> tank you
<joaopinto> epalm, skype is working fine for me
<santtu> join /#ubuntu-fi
<irmandos_mobile> assid: creat your own GDM for ubuntu and then u can add that to your GDM 2
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: just to let you know the sound i'm trying to play for my startup will play when i mouse over for a preview and will play in xine and other players
<Assid> irmandos_mobile: like i know how..
<Assid> heheh
<santtu> #ubuntu-fi
<epalm> joaopinto: well it actually does work fine, but when i leave it idle, eventually i'll check and it's chewing up the cycles
<jonaskoelker> santtu: /join #ubuntu-fi
<__Adam__> Hello, dont laugh..... I am missing /dev    and umm yeah wont boot :)
<jonaskoelker> irmandos_mobile: you could also just encourage assid to file a feature request
<joaopinto> epalm, ah ok, didn't noticed that behavior myself
<irmandos_mobile> just google Ubuntu GDM how to and download som GDM's and look at their code its basix xml
<mbeierl> __Adam__: /dev doesn't get created until boot occurs.  What error are you getting on boot?
<joaopinto> __Adam__, /dev is usually "rebuilt" upon kernel start
<funkiwan> can anyone help me track down the performance problems i'm experiencing after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<lewench> Trying to setup Postgres on ubuntu but I am getting an error. I have installed postgres-8.3 but when trying to start it I get an error. Also, I don't see anything in my /etc/postgres/ please see my pastebin. http://pastebin.com/m6077c719
<Assid> i just think this should have been thought off.. to allow you to change the language and keyboard...
<BpM^Laptop> Hello, can  someone help me with a wireless network driver problem, im new to ubuntu, and the laptop is a "Asus a3h"  ty
<jonaskoelker> how can I convert times from one timezone to another?
<shled> anybody successfully using a SiS 662 chip under Jaunty?
<gogeta> assid you can
<funkiwan> I'm seeing /usr/bin/X take from anywhere between 20% and 70% cpu
<phase_shift314> martin_henry: nm just figured it out, set sound playback to OSS from autodetect and it plays the sound now!!
<joaopinto> jonaskoelker, TZ=timezone date
<irmandos_mobile> assid: it is thought off just add it in your GDM
<jonaskoelker> Assid: I agree.  I can suggest filing a feature request against gdm in launchpad :)
<irmandos_mobile> or download one with it
<dfr|work> joaopinto, do you have a dns that you know works? 4.2.2.1 doesn't seem to do the trick for me atm.
<__Adam__> mbeierl: ALERT: /dev/disk/bu-uuid/ lots of numbers does not exist, droping to shell
<BpM^Laptop> Hello, can  someone help me with a wireless network driver problem, im new to ubuntu, and the laptop is a "Asus a3h"  ty /PM me
<jonaskoelker> irmandos_mobile: how do you add keyboard layout selection to pre-login gdm?
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?  (xubuntu ibex)
<Assid> okay i booted with jaunty disc.. now lets see  how i can do that
<kk_jonti> hello all, I am having a very bad surprise problem with my lenovo thinkpad using ubuntu 9.04.  till yesterday I was getting proper battery status which was 3 hours backup with full (100%) charge.  but since I installed ubuntu 9.04 i get 2 hours backup reported which is not right.  i used the same battery on another thinkpad and it again showed the correct 3 hours on 100%.  that other laptop runs 8.04.2 of ubuntu.
<irmandos_mobile> gnome-look.org ubuntu black GDM has that feature (made by me)
<__Adam__> mbeierl: before that i get missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<Assid> okay now anyone got a guide handy
<gogeta> kk-jonti thats just a assment
<Assid> as to what i gotta do
<gogeta> kk-jonti it should relern the time after a bit
<jonaskoelker> joaopinto: what's the input format for date(1)?
<kk_jonti> gogeta: what can I do for that?
<Travis-42> what's the key to press to invert the colors in gnome terminal?  I accidentally pressed them and I'm not sure what I pressed?
<fx3> im having troubles with udev, ive got a eth1_rename adapter, after messing about with ifenslave. The mac address of eth0 and eth1_rename is the same, even after reboot
<gogeta> just use it
<kk_jonti> gogeta: do you mean there will be an update to the kernel or acpi package?  what could be the reason?
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?  (xubuntu ibex)
<gogeta> kk_jonty that time is only estmated
<jonaskoelker> Assid: fire up a terminal, become root, find out where your installation is mounted (or mount it), then chroot into it
<funkiwan> can anyone help? after upgrading to 9.04 i'm seeing wonky screen redraws.
<negge> anyone noticed that the default font in the terminal changed after upgrading to Jaunty? I liked the old one better but don't remember which one it was, could someone still running Intrepid check that for me?
<kk_jonti> gogeta: yes but in my case the estimate is coming almost right.
<shled> funkiwan: I have got the same problem
<xirov> Hi.. I blacklisted a module named ath5k, and then i removed it from the blacklist again, but it's like it's still blacklisted? how do i unblacklist it for good?
<lianimator> Hi, can I just use the old network-manager or wireless driver?? this Jaunty one keeps disconnecting my wireless!
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  which is not the right estimate for sure.
<shled> funkiwan: what graphics card are you using?
<gogeta> kk_jonti batterys ware out
 * event alguém me pode dar o link de editar o nosso perfil no aifai?
<funkiwan> shled: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500]
<lianimator> xirov: modprobe ath5k?
<gogeta> kk_jonty set britness lower turn off wifi/blurtooth/card reader
<kk_jonti> gogeta: if that was just a guess then my system hould have stayed on beyond 2 hours but it called off for a system shut down with low battery message
<shled> funkiwan: you say "wonky", does that mean you can see the redraws since they are so slow?
<gogeta> kk_jonty that will get more time from the battery
<Hasanibrahim> hi, how can i change some jpeg files' size from oorjinal to 150 x 150
<RobotCow> how can i see how many users are connected to a screen session?
<lewench> Having Ubuntu how can I completely remove any trace of Postgres and reinstall this application again from the package manager?
<funkiwan> shled: more that the screen draws distorted and stays that way in certain patches
<kk_jonti> gogeta: I am sorry, i did not get what u said?
<gogeta> kk_jonty you probly had more stuff on so it used more power
<funkiwan> shled: hard to describe, lemme see if i can screen shot it
<joaopinto> lewench, try: sudo apt-get purge "postgres*"
<Assid> okay.. i tried this.. it says cannot open display :0
<GruSum> dfr|work - you could use the opendns servers - opendns.com
<kk_jonti> gogeta: yes i thought so as well, but this is happening consistently in same situations and workload where I used to get more backup.
<xirov> lianimator, a lot of warnings
<shled> funkiwan: might be a different problem then, but you can send me the screenshot anyway, I am interested
<dfr|work> GruSum, yea, i just found one that works for me.
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  the fun part is that I am totally blind and i do turn off my moniter
<LzF> anybody can give me a hand in speaker configuration on an HP Pavilion for Ubuntu 9.04?
<gogeta> kk_jonti i can get 5 hrs off my 4 cell with wifi bluetooth sd card reader off
<dfr|work> GruSum, it's just it was a bit hard to do it when half of internet is not being resolved ;)
<GruSum> been using opendns for some time - no probs -- GL
<ccurry> Hi. I'm wondering about upgrading from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04: will the upgrade format my harddrive? also, if my internet connection cuts out (as it often does) while it is upgrading, will i have trouble accessing my files/starting over?
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  and still no improvements on the battery status
<funkiwan> shled: any recs on where to post the screen capture?
<eraserhead> hi, the wifi connection is always going down. why? here's the log http://pastebin.com/m69c5108c
<shled> funkiwan: I have no idea, sorry
<gogeta> kk_jonti maybe the batterys waring out
<RobotCow> lewench, sudo apt-get purge postgres && sudo apt-get --purge clean
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix a now non-working alsa?  (xubuntu ibex)
<rnd_> mit gnome kann ich den bildschirm rotieren - hochkannt ist beim netbook manchmal nett. Doch leider dreht sich die bedienung vom Mauspad nicht mit - kann man das auch machen, weil sonst kann man das netbook nur noch mit maus bedienen.
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  I got it just a couple of months back and as I told you on another machine the battery behaves nicely.
<rnd_> sorry
<joaopinto> !de | rnd_
<gogeta> kk_jonti wifi can cut your  battry time in half
<LzF> hey everybody.. i'm having the problem "headphones work, speakers don't" but the tips i read didn't help. anybody can give me some help?
<ubottu> rnd_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rnd_> ubottu, sorry its a new installation. my fault
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huaba> Is there a Problem with the intel graphics drivers in 9.04 ?
<Tortured> seems alot of people are having wifi issues with jaunty
<Assid> is there another way besides setxkbmap?
<JorgeJorgesson> I seem to be having a problem here with firefox.  I start it up and go to google.  I type a search term into the text box, but then when I press enter, nothing happens.  I can click on Search button and it appears to be depressed, but then nothing happens.  This happens with all text boxes on all websites.
<lewench> joaopinto, when re-install this. Should I do sudo apt-get install postgresql  or use a specific type i.e sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.3?
<xirov> Tortured, i was just thinking the same.. i got problems too :)
<eraserhead> hi, the wifi connection is always going down. why? here's the log http://pastebin.com/m69c5108c
<freehood4all> me too
<icqn> Huaba, i think yes, see in release notes
<Huaba> icqn, so what can i do about it?
<kk_jonti> gogeta: if I asume your idea of waiting for the laptop to learn the real battery power?  do you have any idea what is this problem,  I mean how does the acpi take time to learn?
<freehood4all> I think I'm gonna rmmod my wifi drivers and recompile them from svn
<Assid> is there another way to change the langyuage in use besides using setxkbmap?
<funkiwan> shled: here's the screen cap: http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/4269/wonkyscreen.png
<gogeta> kk_jonti sometimes it does have to relern
<icqn> Huaba, see in release notes, i have not idea, i am using nvidia or ati cards
<gogeta> kk_jonti but it sounds like the battery needs to be checked
<kk_jonti> gogeta: I did
<joaopinto> lewench, better install a specific version
<icqn> Huaba, and it is up what problem you have!
<TheTurtleMoves> Hey, for some reason, the maximum resolution for my secondary monitor is lower than what it should be. Will changing the "virtual" line in xorg.conf fix that?
<Travis-42> ever since I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 it seems that the Ctrl+C combination doesn't work in terminal windows to halt execution of a program.  Does anyone know what might cause this?
<shled> funkiwan: no, this looks completely differerent. I am sorry I can't help you, but good luck!
<gogeta> kk_jonti you have a warelevel metor?
<joaopinto> lewench, usually the config is installed by some -common package, makre sure you purge all packages related to postgres
<ultras> is there any way to make grub recreate itself  (like in the initial installation) with detecting other OS and creating menu.lst?
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  went to the service center and they confirmed that the battery has 3% ware means it must give me 3 hours 5 minits battery
<Huaba> i only get a black screen with a cursor after logging in.
<funkiwan> shled: oh well. any idea on how i can more accurately describe that, aside from wonky or horked?
<dprweb> hi, I have a situation with nano editor.
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  it was their calculation
<dprweb> I get "segmentation fault" whenever I run nano.
<gogeta> kk_jonti then wifi is probly taking a hr
<lianimator> ccurry: you should download the LiveCD and try it out first.
<dprweb> Happens consistently after the first character entry.
<kk_jonti> and hardy still takes it perfect
<lianimator> ccurry: play with it for a day.. then decide if you want to upgrade.
<dprweb> Any idea how to troubleshoot?
<gogeta> kk_jonti they extmate max
<rnd_> Screen can be rotated, can the mousepad rotated too?
<lianimator> ccurry: I've done even a fresh install. but my wireless keeps disconnecting. a known bug.
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  I am very sure that this is some kind of an acpi problem.  that's why I was wondering if there was some one in the room who could assist me to find a patch if avaliable
<gogeta> probly 3 and a half without wifi on
<xirov> My network manager doesn't show any networks under "Wireless Networks", even thought there are.. Solution, anyone?
<lewench> joaopinto, I do that by executing sudo apt-get -purge clean?
<ccurry> lianimator: the wifi problem is a problem with my physical network/bad signal strength. to my knowledge, everything should work software-wise when i upgrade
<gogeta> kk_jonti if thats a dule core 2hrs sounds right if using wifi
<Huaba> icqn i only get a black screen with a cursor after logging in.
<gogeta> kk_jonti my hp dies in 2
<gogeta> in windows or linux
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  wifi was off and it is a r 60 lenovo with dual core
<TheTurtleMoves> For some reason, the maximum resolution for my secondary monitor is lower than what it should be. How can I fix that?
<somatt> jaunty made my volume controls sad
<Assid> anyone know how i can change the xkbmap while using a lice cd?
<lianimator> ccurry: if your card is iwl3945, beware of this problem.
<rderr> anyone want to tackle a sound problem with 9.04?  I've already tried un-muting the channels and selecting the proper output, and a million other things...
<kk_jonti> somatt: try sudo alsamixer with sudo on terminal
<gogeta> kk_jonti off oe just not connected
<prometheus765> hi, when i set totem to fullscreen when playing videos and move mouse (to see fullscreen gui) video disappears for a moment and my desktop wallpaper is visible. Anyone knows how to get rid of this annoying problem? I use Jaunty
<vlx> UdontKnow, pra começar, eu nao te desrepeitei
<icqn> Huaba, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards have you seen this?
<gogeta> kk_jonti did you tuern it off with the hotkey
<RobotCow> how can i see how many users are connected to a screen session?
<xirov> My network manager doesn't show any networks under "Wireless Networks", even thought there are.. Solution, anyone?
<ccurry> ok. so i'm wondering what the upgrade will change on my hard drive, and if i can fix it if something goes wrong
<kk_jonti> gogeta: hot kye?
<gogeta> key
<gogeta> or switch
<Travis-42> Since I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, I can't terminate any programs in gnome terminal by using Ctrl+C.  Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<gogeta> depending on the laptop
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  I have a physical switch which is on the off position
<gogeta> oh
<linux-hdtv> Do you know a web album/gallery creation software ?
<gogeta> streange
<vlx> UdontKnow, achei sacanagem, so tava tentando ajudar o cara, se ele baixa o que ele kizer, eu nao sou responsavel por ele.
<kk_jonti> yes gogeta
<JorgeJorgesson> I don't even seem to be able to remove Firefox.
<Pici> !br | vlx
<ubottu> vlx: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<icqn> Huaba, google about this issue, bug on launchpad, or ask other ppl, who are using intel graphic cards, about your problem
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  else you will rarely find me in this room asking usual questions
<gogeta> have you looked on google for some acpi stuff just for your pc
<kk_jonti> gogeta: yes
<gogeta> my eee had some scripts
<Kassz> hi
<gogeta> gave me another 2 hrs
<gogeta> on a 4 cell heh
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  which scripts?
<vlx> ubottu, little bot, im mutted in #ubuntu-br by UdontKnow :)! sorry, im a new
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogeta> where called eee acpi scripts
<gogeta> just for those thow
<prometheus765> hi, when i set totem to fullscreen when playing videos and move mouse (to see fullscreen gui) video disappears for a moment and my desktop wallpaper is visible. Anyone knows how to get rid of this annoying problem? I use Jaunty
<icqn> Huaba, but first you need to describe your issue in detail!
<gogeta> i bet acpi isnt underclocking in battery mode
<gogeta> check your power mangment settings
<YeTr2> Is there point of being able to set up an local main ubuntu mirror if the software distributed by ubuntu is prejudice against using it?
<Pici> vlx: Please join #ubuntu-irc if you are having issues with an irc channel.  #ubuntu is for Ubuntu OS support only.
<kk_jonti> gogeta: another interesting observation, the command acpi always gives me some strange output like some times it says 4 hours remaining and some times 2 ours.  while the function + f3 key gives me consistent 2 hours response.
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  I wonder whether these 2 outputs are from the same source?
<Andria> can i talk with skype's users if i use ekiga ? Thanks
<Assid> can someone help me with this
<vlx> Pici, ok. Thanks. My problem is the UdontKnow. :S
<usr13> Andria: If you use Skype you can
<Promille> Hey. Is there a java plugin(firefox) for x64?
<user___> YeTr2: what do you mean?
<Assid> i cant find a way to set the keyboard map back to the default / english
<kk_jonti> gogeta: interesting isn't it?
<JorgeJorgesson> Is there anyway to remove Firefox and reinstall it?
<edea86> Hi, how can I make Dolphin the default file manager on gnome?
<linduxed> i need to find a package of a version newer than the one in the repos
<linduxed> how do i do that
<linduxed> ?
<Andria> usr13, only with skype ? but it's private... not free as ekiga ...
<wiltsu> heya, is tehre any theme pack for gnome ?
<gogeta> kk_jonti what laptop was it
<usr13> Andria: Skype if free
<gogeta> lets see what i can find
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  thanks a lot
<linduxed> usr13: gratis id say, but not free
<kk_jonti> ibm lenovo thinkpad r 60
<Andria> usr13, but not in GPL freelicence... and it scan all .mozilla ... wit wookmarks, name, mail and other
<YeTr2> user___: I want to use a mirror of ubuntu on the local lan. It's faster and has all the packages available out of ubuntu's mirrors. But if I try to use the server, ubuntu's package managing stuffs will only see it as a 3rd party repo.
<edea86> Assid: SCIM input method allows you to do that
<terry_freeman> I just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, and I have a wee problem: can't open a terminal -- "error creating child process for this terminal" -- any ideas?
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  is not just "lenovo " but "ibm lenovo " meaning it was bought 18 months back
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<usr13> Andria: linduxed Oh, you mean open source software?  No, skype is not OpenSource.  You are correct.
<JorgeJorgesson> I used synaptic to completely remove firefox, but I can still start it!
<Huaba> icqn. thx but i really have no clue. whats the problem. I dont get an error message of some sort. and its not that i have poor performance. i have no performance at all. only if I start the xserver as root i get some random gnome errors, but i cant use mouse or keyboard after that.
<Assid> edea86: i cant get iinto it.. i have had to load it using a live cd
<wiltsu> heya, is tehre any theme pack for gnome ?
<Andria> usr13, yes  ...
<Gecko> Hey, can anyone tell me how installing ubuntu alternate with an existing /home on lvm works out? I'm a little scared
<Assid> edea86: dunno what to do after this
<Adam> Hi
<nexpo> hi
<Andria> JorgeJorgesson, do    rm -R /home/yournameuser/.mozilla
<Adam> I need some help
<kk_jonti> Gecko: just give your /home partition the mount point, don't format the partition
<edea86> Assid: SCIM is in the repositories
<user___> YeTr2: wild guess: might have something to do with (on your server non-existing) gpg-keys?
<kk_jonti> Gecko:  I always do it.
<sysdoc> Gecko, be afraid, very afraid... JK
<usr13> Andria: I no not think it is necessary to have nothing but open source software.
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<YeTr2> user___: where can I find information on that?
<Assid> edea86: once again. i cannot login to the gui of the system,  i am using a live cd...
<Gecko> kk_jonti: yeah, I was not planning on formatting, but I was more interested if it actually finds the lvm and all that...
<Assid> the question is .. what do i do after i chroot iut
<sysdoc> Sharpie, scroll isi in the firefox prefs
<usr13> Andria: While I do believe that in most cases, open source software is the best, I no not think it is necessary to have nothing but open source software.
<kk_jonti> Gecko: should work
<user___> YeTr2: one moment
<Andria> usr13, so I'm loosing ... I don't want skype use my information to prospect after...
<kk_jonti> Gecko:  however as usual it is good to backup your data.
<SR_ELPIRATA> anyone, 64bit 8.10, memory in use goes from 400 to 530 and it keeps cycling (400 to 530 then 400 to 530 and so on), any ideas or suggestions?
<Guest98107> I put in a flash drive, opened it, and closed it. Pressed unmount, and it didn't unmount. So I pulled it out of the system, and now the shortcut on the desktop is stuck there
<terry_freeman> upgrade to jaunty broke gnome-terminal -- any idea how to fix?
<Guest98107> How can I remove it?
<JorgeJorgesson> Andria: Thanks.  That worked.  I started Firefox up again, it recreated that directory and now it is working just fine.
<dto> i mistakenly copied my old gnome panels and desktop config over top of the nice one ubuntu installed for me. how do I restore the default preferences? Or at a minimum, how can I turn back on "use nautilus to draw the desktop"?
<kk_jonti> Gecko:  it is nothing to do with ubuntu but to do with the concept of instllation of an OS
<Andria> usr13, if i use ekiga, i couldn't talk with skype ...
<edea86> Assid: sorry, then I don't know
<Sharpie> sysdoc: where? can't find it
<Andria> JorgeJorgesson :) oki np
<edea86> how can I make Dolphin the default file manager on gnome?
<Gecko> kk_jonti: real men don't backup. Real men cry.
<usr13> Andria: How do you know skype is "using your information" for purposes you don't want them to?
<Guest98107> Hello...? Anyone wanna help me?
<michael_wigren> Guest98107, this is not the best advise, but I'm pretty sure a reboot will take it off
<linduxed> i need to find a package of a version newer than the one in the repos
<eseven73> !away > danorsk[afk]
<ubottu> danorsk[afk], please see my private message
<linduxed> how do i do that
<linduxed> ?
<kk_jonti> gogeta: hey, seems there is a but filed which talks of some thing similar
<amseidler> hello
<andymadigan> Pidgin is crashing everytime I receive a message unless it has focus, anyone know why?
<lianimator> I get the warning "all config files must end in .conf", can I just rename the existing file? /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<gogeta> kk_jonti ibm has a tool called powertop
<kk_jonti> powertop?
<gogeta> kk_jonti supposed to extend the battry life in ubuntu
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  can I apt-get install it?
<usr13> Skype makes their money off of premium services, I'm quite sure they are not selling user info.
<g0th> hi
<Sharpie> sysdoc: where is there a scroll option in the prefs?
<Andria> usr13, it's in the licence.... and when you use skype, note the PID of the processus... and do :  strace -f -p18167 &>skype.log &      ... see the file, and it's write skype note all yours bookmarks, and private information use in firefox
<g0th> I properly followed the "guide" to get pulseaudio working on jaunty
<g0th> but it is still VERY buggy
<michael_wigren> amseidler: Can you reboot the computer?
<gogeta> http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/
<g0th> for example now
<vol> What is the package that has the man files for pretty much everything?
<g0th> I can't play anything
<g0th> any idea what is going on?
<dto> is there a gnome control center plugin i need to install to turn back on "use nautlius to draw desktop?"
<g0th> if I use mplayer to play an audio file it does something but I dont hear anything
<Pici> !info powertop | kk_jonti
<ubottu> kk_jonti: powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.11-1 (jaunty), package size 31 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Andria> usr13, so the question is : why skype create skype.log with firefox's bookpmarks ?? in linux ??? !!
<g0th> it worked a few seconds ago, then there was an error message and now it doesnt work anymore
<kk_jonti> gogeta: i have just installed it
<der_brudi> is somebody able to tell me how to turn off the system beep ?
<brinstar> anyone know whether ubuntu is going to get a i686 kernel in the foreseeable future?
<MrMac2> hi, there was recently an announcement of a project, which is a boot cd consisting of multiple distributions to boot and invoke a netinstall? did anybody got this news, too? i forget what the name of the project is?
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  any idea how to use it?
<gogeta> it can show you whats eating power
<Pici> brinstar: Theres no need, -generic runs fine on i686
<Andria> usr13, oups sorry, it don't create this log, but he takes this information...
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  ic
<KIMO> When I Shutdown my pc then i shuton i have th 680×460 resolution
<amseidler> I put in a flash drive, opened it, and closed it. Pressed unmount, and it didn't unmount. So I pulled it out of the system, and now the shortcut on the desktop is stuck there
<brinstar> Pici: i mean i686 optimized?
<waLter> where is the playstation ubuntu channel ??
<usr13> Andria: How does firefox come into the picture?
<mwa1> Folks, my box gets hanged / stuck once i execute any video files. what could be the problem?
<icqn> Huaba, well, you just need to describe you issue in detail, what system you are using, update or new install? what have you done, what did you end up with and so on....
<Pici> brinstar: I don't think we'll see that happen.
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<vol> nevermind, it was manpages-dev
<Pici> !generic | brinstar see this
<ubottu> brinstar see this: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Andria> usr13, in the picture ??
<amseidler> I put in a flash drive, opened it, and closed it. Pressed unmount, and it didn't unmount. So I pulled it out of the system, and now the shortcut on the desktop is stuck there
<waLter> Hey!! i konia
<waLter> ikonia
<usr13> Andria: You don't use firefox to make skype calls...?  How does firefox come  into play when you use skype.
<amseidler> I put in a flash drive, opened it, and closed it. Pressed unmount, and it didn't unmount. So I pulled it out of the system, and now the shortcut on the desktop is stuck there
<KIMO> Sometimes My PC Show in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart
<waLter> longtime no see man
<slim|> i cant mount my flash drive
<slim|> why ?
<waLter> 0_o
<Sharpie> amseidler: just restart gdm
<slim|> no shortcut in the desktop
<amseidler> How do I do that?
<Andria> usr13, because skype do as a spy ... :'(
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user___> YeTr2: this document describes the general scenario: http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror : Fix the NO_PUBKEY warnings. is this what you meant by your question in the first place?
<Sharpie> amseidler: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Andria> usr13, have you receive my link ?
<KIMO> Sometimes My PC Show in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart
<amseidler> Thanks!
<Andria> it's french, but command's lign are understanding (sorry for my english ..)
<eddie1> helo ek kort help.
<linduxed> im need of the latest versions of the packages "libstartup-notification libxdg-basedir", and ive come to the conclusion that the ubuntu repos are massively outdated
<linduxed> how do i get hold of the packages?
<wraith> #ALLIANCE
<KIMO> Sometimes My PC Show in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart  some One can help me
<brinstar> one thing i dont understand is that no i386 cpu can even run ubuntu acceptably, and i would even go as far as saying, nothing less than a pentium 2 (i686) can run ubuntu acceptably, so why cater for something which is never going to be used??? :S
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<KIMO>  Sometimes My PC Stuck in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart some One can help me
<gogeta> kk_jonti looks like  ubuntu misreporting your battery time is known
<usr13> Andria: Is there an english version?  (I do not read German).
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  i thought so
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  any work-around?
<KIMO>  Sometimes My Jaunty Jackalope Stuck in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart some One can help me
<_mattd> hey, why does "free -m" give me a different memory available value than "top" or "htop" ?
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<Andria> usr13, no sorry ... but i can try to traduce if you want
<ubuntu>  Sometimes My Jaunty Jackalope Stuck in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart some One can help me
<Pici> brinstar: I'm not qualified to give you any more technical specifcs why we're using -generic, but the folks in #ubuntu-kernel should be able to explain it better than I can.
<kk_jonti> gogeta: again battery is totally charged
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  same result
<startikx> je tu čech??
<usr13> Andria: Yes, please do.
<Andria> usr13, the most important is the result of command ...
<SR_ELPIRATA> can anyone help me with this.... ubu 8.10 64bit, memory in use goes up and down by itself
<ubuntu>  Sometimes My Jaunty Jackalope Stuck in the 680×460 resolution i cant change it whiteout restart some One can help me
<coz_> guys I keep getting  /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 using up anywhere form 2 to 70% cpu usage   any way to stop this?
<Pici> !cz | startikx
<ubottu> startikx: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<usr13> Andria: I am looking at it now. (I am a skype user.)
<dto> how do i turn on "nautilus draws desktop" in 9.04?
<gogeta> kk_jonti might have to file that in bugs
<brinstar> Pici: i will give it a try at asking them
<usr13> Andria: Have been skype uer for years now.
<gogeta> so they can fix it
<terry_freeman> anybody know anything about ptys and kernels?
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  acpi says 3 hour 15 minits and fn + f3 says 2 hours 25 minits
<Andria> my poor usr13  :p goodluck
<ubuntu> i Have A Problem Whit Resolution In Jaunty
<gogeta> acpi should be what shus it down on low power
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  hehe that's exactly my arguement.  you are right
<racecar56> how do i make all mounts by default allow me to have rw access without being root?
<Andria> usr13, it's difficult to traduce, beacause it's not litteral ... :(
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  but it happens th other way round
<ActionParsnip> is a 64bit install footprint bigger than a 32bit one?
<ubuntu> Just 680×460 In My Resolution i Can't Change It Whiteout restart another time
<gogeta> kk_jonti you can kill that app
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  which app?
<andymadigan> OK, If no one knows why pidgin doesn't work then can someone tell me what I can use instead?
<gogeta> kk_jonti the one thats misreporting
<SR_ELPIRATA> action, i just finished installing 64bit and is 2.7, with updates goes to 2.9
<kk_jonti> gogeta:  i don't know which one is that?
<usr13> Andria: So what type of info are they harvesting?
<Andria> andymadigan, use amsn
<usr13> Andria: I'm not sure what to look for.
<ActionParsnip> andymadigan: have you tried renaming ~/.purple then relaunch pidgin
<kk_jonti> i am now dead sure this is a thinkpad linux issue
<jblack> is there a public log for this channel?
<Natovr> D: I've been having various problems.. my hands don't like typing stuff over again, so if anyone can solve it, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134920 (it's a Jaunty problem..s)
<Andria> usr13, your mail, name, what do you do on net, (to send spam...) etc...
<andymadigan> ActionParsnip: Need AIM not MSN
<YeTr2> user___: yeah, I get a different gpg error,
<firstimeubunter> hi everyone, i keep reinstalling jaunty, i cant get my resolution higher than 800x600 :(
<gogeta> gnome-power-man
<ActionParsnip> andymadigan: pidgin does aim, rename ~/.pidgin and rerun it, you will get a stock profile
<Andria> usr13, it note/write your bookmarks, your history etc... and you don't have control of this
<gogeta> kill that and let acpi handel it
<pepperjack> !fixres| firstimeubunter may be of some help
<ubottu> firstimeubunter may be of some help: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jblack> Never mind. Found it.
<ubuntu> i Cant Change My Resolution It's Stuck On 680*460
<pepperjack> ubuntu: see text above from ubottu
<rebel_> hi all, I had a problem with my internet I called my ISP and they gave me 2 DNS IP adresses and told me were to put them in windows, in ubuntu I tried putting them in resolv.conf but still that didn't solve my problem... any ideas ?
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<usr13> Andria: That is interesting.
<frostburn> !dual monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor
<frostburn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaz1nsky> I'm looking for a web editor programming like dream weaver where the most important feature is remote file management i.e. one touch uploads etc. anyone have any recos?
<pepperjack> rebel_: what is the syntax in your resolve.conf?  should be 'nameserver 1212.12.12'
<Andria> usr13, desesperate you mine ! :'(
<gogeta> kk_jonti did you get that
<Natovr> OkropNick, I'm done with hopeless asking, done loads on the Ubuntu forums anyway :) *waits super-patiently*
<Natovr> oops
<rebel_> pepperjack: it was prepend name servers xxx.xx.x........
<pepperjack> rebel_: make sure the old servers are commented out or best thing is to actually login to your router if you have one and enter it there
<hanasaki> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm.c:2165:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_bluetooth.so
<hanasaki> skype in jaunty is dieing with ... the above... help.. how do I get that so?
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<Natovr> sorry OkropNick, pressed tab by accident
<ubuntu> But My Problem Is Not Always Showing Up It's desprait after restart
<rebel_> pepperjack: yes I have a router
<Andria> usr13, i think there is a protection, but it's difficult to use... see apparmor
<Assid> 904 - ubiquity crashed while installing
<Andria> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Assid> :(
<mirak> is there some ubuntu channel with people good in developement ?
<mirak> and building
<user___> YeTr2: hmm, try #ubuntu-mirrors
<rebel_> pepperjack: then I should delete them from resolv.cong and put then in the router ?
<mickeelm> Hey guys. I installet Jaunty yesterday and was thinking about something with the new "notification thing" that pops up. Whenever there are images involved (like profile pictures in pidgin or cover art from Rhythmbox) they look real crappy, like a resized 15x15 or something. Am I the only one experiencing this?
<usr13> Andria: But what I do on the net is not a secret, and I use web-based email so.... I don't know what value the information has....   I do not care if everyone knows what I do on the net, none of it is a secret in my opinion. But I fail to see  how they could get any proffit from havesting information from me.  If it is to let folks send spam to me, well, that happens to people every day when they go to web sites that do, in fact, harvest info from us all.
<pepperjack> rebel_: that is best for long term. you dont really have to remove em from resolv.conf since it is a volitale file. what that means is that it will be overwritten every time you establish connection just reboot or disconnect in ubuntu then reconnect and your new resolv.conf should say like nameserver 192.168.0.1  or whatever.
<usr13> Andria: but I would like to see what that web site says.  I'll look for something in English about it.  (Sorry to be monolingural  :)
<pepperjack> rebel_: personally i use opendns which is a free server. thats another option for ya
<wac_OG> is anyone avalible to help a newb real fast?
<jackstraw> just out of sheer morbid curiosity, is there a school in the united states that has ubuntu training?
<gogeta> gotta love issues that stump you
<rebel_> pepperjack: ic, well I found that I haven't deleted my 2 old nameservers, so could this be the problem ?
<pepperjack> wac_OG: just throw the problem out. someone will respond if they can help
<jofo> whats up newb
<wac_OG> there is linux courses in collage you can take
<gogeta> lol
<ActionParsnip> rebel_: if you install a dns service on your system to hold dns info you can reduce dns resolves outside your pc
<racecar56> how do i make all mounts by default allow me to have rw access without being root?
<ActionParsnip> rebel_: makes your internet mildly faster
<pepperjack> rebel_: yes for example if you type dig google.com  itll probably fail or take a long time since old servers are probably at top of file (used first)
<gogeta> racecar56 they aruldy should
<jackstraw> I am currently taking linux coarses but none of them offer ubuntu
<wac_OG> to use ndiswrapper is there any other packages I need to get to make y wirless card work, I have to download on windows and copy to linux
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: use better mount options
<Andria> usr13, the site says what i have says to you, because i have know that with this ... and because there is a link on official's ubuntu site
<firstimeubunter> someone knows how to change the xconf ?
<racecar56> gogeta, they dont...
<rebel_> ActionParsnip: how to do so ?
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, how
<Andria> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ActionParsnip> jackstraw: ubuntu is a distribution of linux
<gogeta> wac_og just your windows driver inf
<ActionParsnip> rebel_: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/local-dns-cache-for-faster-browsing/
<wac_OG> what folder would that be in?
<gogeta> you can dl it
<rebel_> and pepperjack, do I have to reboot for new settings get applied or just disconnect from my internet connection ?
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: try adding an extra option uid=1000
<usr13> Andria: This may be one of those conspiricy theories.
<pepperjack> rebel_: dont have to do anything. just open a browser it reads that file each time
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, to what....
<wac_OG> thank you gogeta
<Andria> usr13, i don't think is a fake ...
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: to the fstab entry or the mount command you use
<gogeta> rebel if you installin nds you ned to reboot
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, you see when i plug in device it automatically mounts... -_-
<Andria> usr13,  although, skype is a big companie, and make money easily
<VCoolio> firstimeubunter: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gogeta> racecar56 if there ntfs they probly need chkdsk ran in windows
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, wth why would i use a crappy fs
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, i dont do windows
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: then unmount it and manually mount it, if you have an entry in /etc/fstab for it you will need to edit that
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, they all are ext2
<TornilloTorcido> j #ubuntu-es
<firstimeubunter> VCoolio: dont i have to back it up first?
<rebel_> still same problem pepperjack
<eraserhead> wifi keeps disconnecting: http://pastebin.com/m69c5108c help please
<Andria> firstimeubunter, xorg.conf don't command all your xserver... because it as change on ubuntu feistyfawn
<rebel_> " Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 66.160.144.212:8080 "
<YeTr2> W: GPG error: http://commodore.verizon.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<usr13> Andria: I could very easily turn the software off on my computer and uninstall it, because I have the Wifi phone.  (Hnad Held) And I use it mostly anyway.  I am premium user, it is my home phone.
<Andria> ok usr13 as you wish
<firstimeubunter> Andria: ok so what do i do to have a better resolution all i have is 800x600 its too big
<racecar56> gogeta, they are all ext2, i dont do windoze
<Guzman> Hello, anyone here can help me with a question about iptables?
<racecar56> ActionParsnip, got mixed up :\
<gogeta> should mount em as rw then
<grekkos> does anyone have any suggestions for window management using 2 displays? I'm looking for something analogous to the UltraMon windows program if anyone's seen it. Adds some features like adding a panel to the secondary display and adds some buttons and context menus for switching a program to another screen
<Andria> firstimeubunter, wxorg can help you for this mistake of resolution... try to modif
<VCoolio> firstimeubunter: true, so: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bak
<racecar56> gogeta, they don't. they auto-mount for some reason
<usr13> Andria: So I can uninstall the software from my PC (if that is the case) and still use skype just fine without the software on my PC. So, thanks for the info....
<ActionParsnip> racecar56: you need better mounting options
<eseven73> Anyone good with GproFTPD? I cant seem to get directories to work, all I see is /  and I cant do anything with it even though I have permissions and directories set up
<gogeta> try adding rw to the automount
<gogeta> in fstab
<gogeta> change ro to rw
<Andria> usr13, think to do sudo apt-get --purge skype      if you really want to uninstall and protect
<Guzman> How i can make the changes permanent in the iptables? ?? ? :S
<Sharpie> i installed jaunty today and i can't switch tabs in firefox with the scroll wheel anymore. is there a way to restore that functionality?
 * event on muse - hysteria
<racecar56> gogeta, not a single ro in my fstab
<rebel_> anybody ?
<eseven73> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<VCoolio> Sharpie: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6501
<firstimeubunter> i cant believe ubuntu cant set up the good resolution...its a headache
<eraserhead> iwlagn: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000 does someone know how to fix this?
<Guzman> How can i make permanent the changes in iptables? ?? ? :S
<firstimeubunter> while other distros does it
<Sharpie> VCoolio: it's always worked without an addon
<terry_freeman> read the FAQ, googled, still having trouble -- after upgrade to jaunty, terminal "can't open child process" -- any clues?
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: it's the detection scripts, as well as the available hardware support. all distributions can do the same thing, just mightnot be able to do so from the start.
<terry_freeman> hard to debug w/o a terminal
<eseven73> Does anyone have a good proftpd working? Can you pastebin your config? I cant get it working even with the GUI
<lucax> im on ubuntu hardy, and i have installed flash 10 when i try to use ustream.tv i cant get the webcam to work, when im on intrepid flash asks me for permission on leting ustream to view my webcam that doesnt happen with hardy, any ideas whats wrong?
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: well as ubuntu being the first used distro i thought it would done it,,,its a major set back if u ask me
<YeTr2> eseven73: try using vsftpd instead
<eseven73> ty
<Andria> Goodbye all
<racecar56> bye
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: no distribution is teamed up by the same people. different people have different priorities. It's the reason why there are so many different distributions to choose from.
<ActionParsnip> is a 32bit install of ubuntu any bigger or smaller than an install of a 64bit one?
<S_SubZero> I'm having a heck of a time getting sound working right on my Sigmatel 9205-equipped laptop.  Some sounds (mp3s, app sounds) work, but others (flash videos, system sounds) are just static.  I tried the sound settings but none of the options seem to work.  This is on Jaunty 9.04 x64
<nicklas_> yo
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: yes but come on, the right resolution should be the first goal of any distro
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: nope.
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: the right goal is to make sure you have a resolution.
<heath|work> How do I delete all saved information that has been stored for gvfs?
<eseven73> ActionParsnip, that site really doesnt explain much :(
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: the other right goal is to make sure that your resolution doesn't crash the system out of box.
<serengeti> hi, when I click Edit->Preferences in Rhythmbox the application quit leaving a "Bus error" message in the console, any clues? VLC exits with the same message, but in general sound seems to work. this is on jaunty.
<iamlindoro> Anyone seen a bug in 9.04 relating to save and open dialogs in GTK+ applications?  Seeing a 20 second hang each time one is to be opened
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: thats all thats really needed for a standard config
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: it should give u more options than 800x600 !!!
<firstimeubunter> i just dont get it
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: it depends on the support you currently have enabled
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: who made the video card>?
<eseven73> ActionParsnip, well the standard config don't work in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> firstimeubunter: what video card do you have?
<firstimeubunter> trident cyberblade
<ActionParsnip> eseven73: ive used it in the past, default is to lock users to their home dirs
<eseven73> I can connect to the ftp ActionParsnip but I cannot access any directories including /home
<YeTr2> trident.. arn't those super old?
<firstimeubunter> i have a 22" widescreen, and when i was on mandriva it was easy, i could change to anything not here,
<De-Mentor> ubuntu 9.04 cant access system  monitor with CTRL+ALT+DEL
<De-Mentor> any one knows how to fix it ?
<eseven73> ActionParsnip, I need the FTP to for wordpress plugins, wordpress has an auto installer if you have FTP, so it needs to access more than just users /home
<kora-chan> is there a way to enable japanese romaji input like in windows ime? that is, i put romaji in the text field like "ho" press a hotkey and it inserts a kana (or pops up a list of several possible symbols)
<kora-chan> im using 8.10
<firstimeubunter> dont get me wrong i like ubuntu, but its a pain for changing resolution, i shouldnt need to change my xconf....this is my third install
<Caesi> hi all, could anyone help me with installing a mobile broadband USB stick under Kubuntu 9.04?
<heath|work> firstimeubunter, can you pastie your xorg.conf
<francesco_> ciao
<eraserhead> iwlagn: Microcode SW error detected.  Restarting 0x2000000 does someone know how to fix this?
<francesco_> list!
<De-Mentor> ubuntu 9.04 cant access system  monitor with CTRL+ALT+DEL 8.10 mod dosent work anymore
<eseven73> francesco_, this is not a file sharing channel
<heath|work> How do I delete all saved information that has been stored for gvfs?
<xTheGoat121x> eseven73, file sharing channel?  There are places that do that?
<webmaren> having a problem with volume control, it won't let me enable my microphone
<terry_freeman> read the FAQ, googled, still having trouble -- after upgrade to jaunty, terminal "can't open child process" -- any clues?
<eseven73> yep
<ActionParsnip> firstimeubunter: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7158669
<xTheGoat121x> eseven73, interesting.
<ActionParsnip> firstimeubunter: i think you may need to manually populate xorg.conf
<NegativeClock> hello ubuntu!
<slashzul> how can I post a long message for others on irc ?
<firstimeubunter> http://pastebin.com/m489f78a1
<mzz> t/w 19
<mzz> err
<eseven73> !pastebin > slashdotfx
<Slart> !paste | slashzul
<ubottu> slashdotfx, please see my private message
<ubottu> slashzul: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eseven73> oops wrong nick
<NegativeClock> everyone I need help installing Linux for the first time, I went to debian and they sent me here
<t0sh13> NegativeClock: what version of linux are you trying to install?
<firstimeubunter> yes i know i have to change my xconf thats the problem :(
<De-Mentor> ubuntu 9.04 cant access system  monitor with CTRL+ALT+DEL 8.10 mod dosent work anymore anyone know how to fix it?
<zaqolm> please help! I just upgraded to 9.04 and I don't have sound at all
<eseven73> !info nozap
<ubottu> Package nozap does not exist in jaunty
<xTheGoat121x> eseven73, and of course, now that guy is trying to figure out why he got that message
<ActionParsnip> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<eseven73> :/
<ActionParsnip> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<ActionParsnip> !find zap
<ubottu> Found: dontzap, adzapper, zapping, zaptel, zaptel-source
<Pici> !dontzap
<AndroidData> hi. I'm trying to create a zip file of a particular directory & it's subfolders. however when I try to create a zip of /usr/local/hostserver/homes/androiddata/myfolder it adds all those directories to the .zip... is there any way to make it only add the directory "myfolder" and up?
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<eseven73> ah thanks pici
<NegativeClock> t0sh13 I guess ubuntu, I just need to install an operating system quickly on a computer and I figured linux was the best answer
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806835&page=2
<ActionParsnip> NegativeClock: if yu want a quick install use xpud ;)
<NegativeClock> what's xpud?
<SauLus> My gnome desktop looks old. I have the old buttons and the windows have that blue background behind the title. Sometimes the new "skin" gets loaded until reboot. How can I fix this?
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: mandriva configured your xorg.conf file for you. it guessed with it's scripts and wrote the file based on what it know
<ActionParsnip> NegativeClock: its a your linux os that boots fast
<tweak66> hello. i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and when i try to enable desktop effects it says effects could not be enabled. help? :)
<ActionParsnip> NegativeClock: puppy is fast too
<t0sh13> NegativeClock: you guess? thats like saying you need to add a facet to your kitchen sink.  You got to know what it is your installing before you can install it
<ckw> Greetings.  I have an ubuntu desktop with two network cards, one integrated and one via PCI.  Is it possible to setup the PCI so I could plug my laptop into it and have it get a dhcp address assigned by the router?
<AndroidData> ... wow ...
<rune> anyone successfully streaming to an apple airport from jaunty with audiopulse?
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: I think he's looking for something that "installs" fast...
<xangua> tweak66: do you have an intel graphic card ¿¿
<ckw> Oh, and with a normal ethernet bale, not a patch cable
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: ubuntu has decided to allow xorg to guess video settings for itself. for the most part on mainstream products, it does really well.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: win98 ;)
<NegativeClock> I need anything, the computer I'm using crashed
<NegativeClock> and I can't find the windows CD :)
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: yes but if mandriva do it, ubuntu should do it too
<_fynn> matlab installation says libXp.so.6 is missing.. which package do i need? libc6-dev is already installed..
<tweak66> xangua: actually yes i do
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: nope
<senorpedro> hola
<NegativeClock> by crashed I mean it has a major virus and would need to be reformatted
<t0sh13> NegativeClock: so guessing you have access to a cd with linux on it?
<tgunr> I need to change a users UID and GID, is ok to only change /etc/passwd and then fix the files or i there more to it?
<tsopp> NegativeClock, ubuntu is a great distro, give it a try.
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: xorg has said it is moving away from needing to have a xorg.conf file
<eseven73> if you're virus prone, get linux
<senorpedro> i have a mp3 file, i want to make a video of it with random graphics (aka visualizations) for uploading to youtube, which programm is best for this?
<t0sh13> NegativeClock: if so go to ubuntu and download and burn the iso file and then boot it
<mbeierl> NegativeClock: you will need to download a 650MB install image to burn to a CD
<ActionParsnip> NegativeClock: suse aint bad either
<xangua> tweak66: because of the problems of the new xorg with intel you can't enable compiz
<NegativeClock> where can I find the iso
<tsopp> Ubuntu site.
<ActionParsnip> NegativeClock: or xubuntu
<ckw> I have an ubuntu desktop with two network cards, one integrated and one via PCI. Is it possible to setup the PCI so I could plug my laptop into it and have it get a dhcp address assigned by the router as if it were plugged directly in (aka, not using a patch cable)
<heath|work> AndroidData, you need to cd into the dir first
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: it's why xorg has been working really hard on their autodetection stuff. and as I said, it works really well for most mainstream products
<mbeierl> NegativeClock: http://www.ubuntu.com
<t0sh13> NegativeClock: http://www.ubuntu.com
<ckw> I only have normal ethernet cables lying around, no patch cables
<NegativeClock> lol
<t0sh13> hehe
<FloodBot2> t0sh13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndroidData> I can't cd into the directory because I'm using the shell() (exec) instruction of a language.
<NegativeClock> thank you all
<tweak66> xangua: is this issue going to be resoved through an update at swome point do you know?
<NegativeClock> I'll be back if there are any problems
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: i hope they succeed cause it must turn off a lot of people
<xTheGoat121x> Wait, what's this about there being an issue with Intel and Compiz?
<t0sh13> omg posted a link to ubuntu then said hehe and floodbot told me to use pastebin lol
<mbeierl> NegativeClock: I was just about to tell you that :)
<AndroidData> any other way from the command line? <_<
<xangua> i hope tweak66, i hope; you can still enable metacity (Gnome) or Xfce compossiting
<mbeierl> t0sh13: saw that.... trying to figure out what you could have done?!?
<JorgeJorgesson> What do you need to get Firefox to work with shoutcast miniplayer?
<zaqolm> anyone who had a problem with sound and he solved it?????
<jtholmes> rythmbox recognizes music cd's shows no tracks and of course will not play ideas
<t0sh13> mbeierl: nothing lol just posted that link and said hehe
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: i love linux i really do, its my main system, but not being able to recognise a card. its a turn off
<heath|work> AndroidData, cd /path/to/dir && zip file
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: the card recognization that you loved from mandriva, while it is most likely awesome, it shouldn't be needed.
<tweak66> xangua: but no sweet desktop cube :/
<theuser1_> how to add this repository http://svn.inspircd.org/index.py/ ?
<eseven73> t0sh13, theres almost 1700 users here, imagine if they all said "lol" and "hehe" :)
<xangua> jum..............................
<ckw> I have an ubuntu desktop with two network cards, one integrated and one via PCI. Is it possible to setup the PCI so I could plug my laptop into it and have it get a dhcp address assigned by the router as if it were plugged directly in (aka, not using a patch cable, as I only have normal cat5 cables lying around)
<YeTr2> that type of autodetection script is a pain to maintain with updates, patches, and fixes.
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: ^
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: well at least i change my resolution without any hassle
<ActionParsnip> firstimeubunter: was the link useful?
<heath|work> ckw, you would need iptables to do forwarding, but I don't think it can pass dhcp through
<heath|work> you could just assign it
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: hassle is placed on the few people who maintain the script to go out and understand and detect every possible device that the system can handle. it is worthless in the long run as people are hoping to move more towards a windows-like plug'n'play type thing.
<t0sh13> eseven73:  yea that would be a stress test on floodbot lol
<ckw> heath|work: assign it?
<normantico> #ubuntu-sv
<AndroidData> heath|work: woo it works! that was pretty simple, heh. thanks!
<heath|work> set the ip manually
<mzz> ckw: I'd just run a dhcpd (and something iptables-based for forwarding) on the system with multiple nicks
<firstimeubunter> ActionParsnip: i think it will, i will change my xconf, if that dont work again, i will run mandriva and copy her xconf then use it here on jaunty
<heath|work> AndroidData, np
<mzz> ckw: this is not that hard, but I don't know the most convenient way to do it on ubuntu
<firstimeubunter> ActionParsnip: thank you for the link
 * AndroidData scribbles down a note, "don't underestimate the power of &&" and promptly vanishes to bed
<t0sh13> switching to irc client and closing opera bbl
<ckw> I am not wanting to statically set the ip settings, as this laptop is used all over with wifi
<mzz> ckw: (it'll allow you to hook up a hub to one of the cards, then hook up any number of systems to that hub, and they'll all have net access)
<ActionParsnip> firstimeubunter: np bro
<YeTr2> firstimeubunter: be careful when copying the xorg.conf files, there are sometimes some hard-coded paths in the files and it can break your system.
<ckw> And the ubuntu machine is not going to manage the dhcp
<heath|work> ckw, if you don't need access to other network resources set ubuntu up as a router
<rebel_1> does this http://66.160.144.212:8080/ work for anybody ?
 * mzz seconds "set up as a router"
<eseven73> rebel_, nope
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: he connection was refused when attempting to contact 66.160.144.212:8080.
<tweak66> another issue i have been having: i've not been able to play video's or mp3's through totem, it shuts down instantly. i can play mp3 with rythmbox, but not video files
<firstimeubunter> YeTr2: i can be on a 800x600, so if it doesnt work...i will not run jaunty
<firstimeubunter> cant*
<antonio_> hi guys! i saw that ubuntu 9.04 includes flash player by default... but unfortunatelly i'm still unable to see flash sites like youtube... how can i fix that problem?
<eseven73> open port 8080
<tgunr> rebel_1: not here it doesn't
<heath|work> flash as default?
<YeTr2> antonio_: 32bit or 64bit linux?
<rebel_1> so why here "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 66.160.144.212:8080."
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: make sure the system you are forwarding to is on static ip
<ckw> On windows I have been connected to hte internet via wifi on my laptop and used the network java cable to supply internet to another machine
<theuser1_> how to add this repository http://svn.inspircd.org/index.py/ ?
<ckw> that is essentially what I am wanting
<rebel_1> what do you mean ActionParsnip ?
<eseven73> rebel_, router blocking 8080 probably
<ckw> *network jack + cable
<antonio_> YeTr2, 64bit
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: do you use a router?
<rebel_1> yes
<heath|work> ckw, it's called Internet Connection Sharing
<heath|work> it acts as a router
<detrate> anyone know where I can find this wallpaper? > http://trac.guake-terminal.org/screenshots/3
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: have you configured virtual server / port forwarding?
<ckw> Alright, I did not know that
<ckw> I figured it was assigned via the main router
<zamba> i have a nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] card on my system (output from lspci).. how can i install new drivers for this card?
<rebel_1> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1:  thats why
<ckw> Any pointers to setting that up?
<YeTr2> antonio_: ubuntu does not yet include adobe's beta 64bit flash in the repos. it's considered unstable. at least as far as I have been able to tell.
<theuser1_> ActionParsnip:  how to add this repository http://svn.inspircd.org/index.py/ ?
<heath|work> ckw, windows sets the nick to 192.168.0.1 and issues a dhcp ip to the connected machine
<zamba> usually a small applet pops up giving me the option of installing a proprietary driver for it, but it doesn't here
<pyhacker> hi. Following the advice i got here i added the cool new notifications in ubuntu 9.94 by adding "indicator applet" to the panel. So, it works. Mostly. But whenever someone sends me a message on pidgin, for example, it does not go there. And my feeling is many other things dont. How can i enable programs to appear on it? More specifically, pidgin?
<heath|work> same as setting up Ubuntu as a router
<rebel_1> ActionParsnip: so how to do that ?
<racecar56> i give up
<antonio_> YeTr2, do i have any other fòash software similar to flash?
<YeTr2> antonio_: if you want to use the 32bit plugin on your 64bit system, you should just be able to install flashplugin-nonfree via aptitude
<antonio_> YeTr2, or i cant see flash pages?
<newUser> what can I do if I get "too many errors" when using dpkg --configure -a?
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: your router is dropping the connection as you havent told it to allow the data and to give it to an ip address, you need to set it to static so it never changes
<ckw> How would I make sure ubuntu does not start assigning IPs to other machines on hte network?
<eseven73> zamba, what about System > Administration > Hardware ? Does that work?
<antonio_> YeTr2, so the only way is install the 32bit one?
<ckw> and only to machines plugged into that port
<Bob_Dole> I've got an old AMD Athlon 64 with 1GB of PC3200 RAM, I'm eventually going to be setting it up to host a forum. I can "upgrade" it to 1.5GB of RAM, but it'd be PC2100 RAM... I'm not sure how big of a DB I'd be getting.. but I only expect 10-50 people on at any given point in time. Whats the best option here, less but faster RAM, or more but slower RAM?(If I get anywhere near the 50 I'd be buying hosting services rather than using my own..)
<eseven73> hardware drivers*
<zamba> eseven73: it just says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: you need to read your routers manual or hunt around, it varys wildly from router to router
<racecar56> newUser, lol that reminds me of "Error" and "Error displayng error"
<YeTr2> antonio_: if you do not mind using beta, you can download and install the 64bit one manually
<heath|work> Bob_Dole, not worth worrying about
<xangua> antonio_: there is Gnash
<antonio_> okok i install the 32 :D thanks
<xangua> the free flash
<antonio_> xangua, is it good?
<rebel_1> ActionParsnip: ok, but what exactly I'm looking for here ? virtual server configuration ?
<eseven73> zamba, ah, most times that will start the hardware app
<heath|work> the specs are fine
<zamba> eseven73: what do you mean?
<newUser> racecar56: something like that xD
<eseven73> the one you were talking about zamba
<YeTr2> antonio_: Gnash, while is foss, it's support is limited to.. flash 7
<zamba> eseven73: in the image for this machine i installed nvidia-93 manually
<xangua> nop, just for some sites like youtube antonio_ , it can't play 'vimeo' for example
<zamba> eseven73: then i removed it now
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: yes, in your routers setup pages
<zamba> eseven73: before the last reboot
<eseven73> 93? thats a bit new for your card
<zamba> eseven73: maybe that's what's causing this problem?
<zamba> eseven73: -96 i mean
<YeTr2> antonio_: 64bit version of the plugin is available at http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<zamba> eseven73: i should be using -71 instead?
<argentumLingua> is there a fix planned for the fact that compiz + playing = shit?
<antonio_> thanks xangua :) and YeTr2 ... i'll install the 32bit one :D
<eseven73> you need the legacy one older than 96, maybe try the 7* series
<heath|work> antonio_, you will need ia32_lib to run the other version
<zamba> eseven73: i'll try manually installing it
<heath|work> should install by default though
<eseven73> 71 or 73 zamba I think
<rebel_1> ok ActionParsnip I'm on that page, it shows me an empty list with options to Add New
<zamba> eseven73: no 73, so i have to go for 71
<antonio_> heath|work, it will not install automatically because is a dipendence?
<rebel_1> choose that ?
<eseven73> oh I use 73 :)
<YeTr2> antonio_: just know that there are also a few instability issues with running the 32bit plugin on a 64bit system as well :D
<eseven73> for nvidia 5200
<antonio_> YeTr2, if i have no others chances :D
<argentumLingua> is there a way to play video maximized in ubuntu 9.04 with compiz without it freezing the computer?
<nicklas_> hello, would you guys say that seeding a torrent is the same thing as putting up torrents on such sites?
<YeTr2> nvidia5200? you should be able to use the 96.xx drivers
<heath|work> argentumLingua, what kind of video?
<mzz> argentumLingua: worked for me. I've seen others report it but it doesn't seem to affect all drivers
<eseven73> zamba, I think 96 or whatnot is for the newer ones
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: well you need to add a rule for port 8080 for TCP protocol  to forward to the ip address of your sever on the same port
<argentumLingua> heath|work: any video. .wmv, .mpg, .avi etc.
<antonio_> YeTr2, can you repeat me the name of the package?
<tsopp> Any word on fglrx working in Jaunty?
<zamba> eseven73: then maybe a restart?
<tsopp> AT least with the X1950 series
<eseven73> zamba, try 71 then restart
<crdlb> tsopp: the word isn't going to change
<mzz> tsopp: you no longer want fglrx for cards that are supported by the radeon driver
<mzz> ah, heh
 * mzz lets crdlb handle that one :)
<G2009> I want to install Ubuntu and OS X on my macbook. which one do I install first?
<tsopp> crdlb, what word
<argentumLingua> ubuntu
<argentumLingua> you can run mac os x from within ubuntu i think
<thegnuworld> G2009: install rEFIt 1st
<student> hello guys
<Selveste1> Hay :) I have just updated from Intrapid to 9.04 but now when I maximize a window the titleline disappear ! what is this ?
<crdlb> tsopp: fglrx no longer supports R500; it's not a bug, it's their decision
<ActionParsnip> G2009: install linux last so grub is autoconfigued
<tsopp> Ah I see, well thats a pity.
<gpled> installing 9.04 on a sony vaio.  wireless is not working :(  i can see it in lspci
<student> i have Avermedia TVtuner card with Radio, Internext Compression Inc iTVC16
<rebel_1> ActionParsnip: ok done everything except entering the IP address... what IP address I should use ? my pc LAN IP adress ?
<heath|work> gpled, lspcu -vv ?
<heath|work> gpled, lspci -vv ?
<thegnuworld> G2009: install OSX then rEFIt then Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: yes, the ip address of the pc to forward to
<student> i want to use Radio only in ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ??
<G2009> thegnuworld: thanks
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: and use the same port number
<heath|work> gpled, what about lshw
<thegnuworld> G2009: your welcome
<G2009> is Ubuntu on OS X well supported?
<ikonia> G2009:  ?
<ikonia> G2009: they are two different OS's
<rdz> any hints on getting gsynaptics working? there is much confusion on how to do it correctly
<G2009> I mean on macbook
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: make that pc have a static ip (not dhcp) or it may get a different IP address one day and sever the link
<ikonia> G2009: works well on most models
<ActionParsnip> G2009: its runs on the mac, not mac osx
<rdz> G2009, sound currently doesn't work on the new macbookpro aluminums
<gpled> heath|home: i can see it just fine
<thegnuworld> G2009: Ubuntu and OpenSolaris will work great out of the box on most macbooks
<G2009> rdz: I have the old (maybe first generation) white macbook
<heath|work> gpled, what is the model?
<YeTr2> student: I'm sorry, what do you mean by 'Radio' ?
<rdz> G2009, i think, those are wwell supported
<student> YeTr2: i mean FM
<YeTr2> student: oh, I should learn to read further back in my log files. You should check for compatibility for your video card
<theuser1_> how to add this repository http://svn.inspircd.org/index.py/ ?
<rdz> G2009, but best is to try yourself, it doesn't take much. download ubuntu and burn a cd  and test from cd, whithout having to install anything
<YeTr2> student: .. sorry, I missed coffee today
<racecar56> how do i make all auto mounts allow users (non-root) to have rw access?
<student> YeTr2: what :(
<Selveste1> Hay :) I have just updated from Intrapid to 9.04 but now when I maximize a window the titleline disappear ! what is this ?
<ikonia> racecar56: just set the right file permissions
<YeTr2> student: you need to check compatibility for your tuner card to see if the FM part is supported in linux.
<G2009> rdz: that's exactly what I am going to do. waiting for the backup to finish
<heath|work> Selveste1, sounds like compiz might be crashing
<student> YeTr2: i am using Avermedia
<gpled> heath|home: intel 3945abg
<usr13> theuser1_: Just go to the Synaptic Package manager and click on repositories
<racecar56> ikonia, =_= mkdir says permission denied for example
<YeTr2> student: usb or pci adapter?
<student> YeTr2:how do i check
<heath|work> gpled, can you pastie the entire lspci -vv ?
<student> YeTr2: PCI
<ikonia> racecar56: yes, set the write permissions
<gpled> heath|home: also says its using model lw13945
<Selveste1> heath|work: Im running without window effects
<ikonia> racecar56: the "right" permissions sorry
<usr13> theuser1_: Administration > Software Sources
<gpled> heath|home: k, take a second. its on a diff computer
<rebel_1> ActionParsnip: ok, I guess I've done everything correct, but still can't go to http://66.160.144.212:8080/
<heath|work> Selveste1, then hold alt and click and drag the window
<student> YeTr2: lspci | grep Multimed
<student>  showing me card
<Ahmuck-Sr> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<detrate> found it, part of fedora 11
<rebel_1> ActionParsnip: should I reboot the router or something ?
<Tamale> Does anyone know if there's a problem with the upgrade manager to go from 8.10 to 9.04? I've finished fetching all the files but I'm stuck at the "getting new packages" stage.. no activity is showing up anywhere.
<student> YeTr2: i just installed application from Add/Remove "FM Radio Tuner"
<ikonia> Tamale: it can take a while - keep with it
<student> YeTr2: but no help :(
<Selveste1> heath|work: Yes - but when i maximize its gone again
<usr13> Tamale: Servers may be busy.
<Tamale> ikonia: You mean the downloading or the transition to the next step once the downloads are finished?
<ikonia> Tamale: both
<eseven73> Any ProFPTD users here? How can I allow wordpress to access /var/www/wordpress/wp-contents/plugins or any directory for that matter, I cant even access /home (Starting to pull my hair out)
<student> YeTr2: you there buddyyy
<zamba> eseven73: well.. i've now rebooted
<zamba> system - administration - hardware drivers tells me the same
<Tamale> ikonia: How long would you consider 'long enough' to wait? It downloaded all the packages in 5 minutes, but I've been waiting for it to go to the next step for 20 now
<zamba> eseven73: but i have the new option in the menu called nvidia settings
<gpled> heath|work: http://pastebin.com/m5c0c148c
<heath|work> Selveste1,   I think you may actually be restoring and not maximizing.  Try dragging it away and resizing it to something smaller
<zamba> eseven73: but that tells me that the nvidia driver isn't in use
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: you may have to
<eseven73> zamba, ya your problem is very common, I  did a google search for your card and theres like 20 million hits LOL
<zamba> eseven73: and that i need to install nvidia-xconfig to activate the driver
<student> i have Avermedia TVtuner card with Radio, Internext Compression Inc iTVC16
<student> i want to use Radio only in ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ??
<ikonia> Tamale: it's quite specific - open another terminal and do "ps -ef" and see if you can see what's currently going on
<student> i want to use FM Radio only in ubuntu 9.04 is it possible ??
<ikonia> student: if your card is supported, sure
<zamba> eseven73: funny thing is, when i install nvidia-xconfig then nvidia-glx-71 is removed
<heath|work> gpled, I need the same thing but with sudo lspci -vv  sorry
<student> ikonia: how to check ?
<Selveste1> heath|work: I have tryed that but when i click the maximize symbol in the titleline its gone
<ActionParsnip> rebel_1: if it doesnt work, you will need to re-evaluate the settings
<ikonia> !hcl > student
<ubottu> student, please see my private message
<gpled> heath|home: k
<ThJ> Can anyone tell me what on earth a redirect looking like ">|" will do in a shell script?
<zamba> eseven73: so the card basically don't work in ubuntu?
<Tamale> ikonia: Nothing.. load is less than .2
<Selveste1> heath|work: And its on ALL windows
<ThJ> The Bash man page doesn't mention it, but it seems to do something special or the other.
<BorkisDrizzt> What must I do to get sshd running?
<Tamale> ikonia: No network traffic either
<heath|work> Selveste1, but the title is still there, just the buttons are gone?
<eseven73> zamba, im sure it just needs the correct drivers, you'll have to google though since it's a complex issue
<Selveste1> heath|work: yes it still there I think, just out of the screen
<student> ikonia: i think not supported :(
<zamba> eseven73: another question.. i'm not given the option of upgrading to jaunty on this system
<gpled> heath|home: http://pastebin.com/m33287821
<zamba> eseven73: it's currently running intrepid
<racecar56> ikonia, UUID=	/media/foo	auto user,exec,rw	0	0
<zamba> eseven73: when i do 'do-release-upgrade' it tells me that no new release found
<ikonia> Tamale: is there still the "update manager" process running
<terry_freeman> Tamale, I just upgraded to 9.04 and it fried the gnome-terminal
<ikonia> racecar56: what about it ?
<eseven73> zamba, ok in synaptic you might have Upgrade to LTS only
<BorkisDrizzt> What must I do to get sshd running?
<racecar56> ikonia, does it look wrong?
<terry_freeman> you might not want to complete the upgrade --
<ikonia> BorkisDrizzt: install openssh-server package
<mrwes> BorkisDrizzt, server or client?
<Tamale> ikonia: No, but the window is stil up
<ikonia> racecar56: put the permissons on the file system
<terry_freeman> since nobody has offered any advice, I think I'm going to re-install from scratch
<ikonia> Tamale: that doesnt sound good
<user___> BorkisDrizzt: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<racecar56> ikonia, idk how...
<heath|work> Selveste1,  alt+F2 then gconf-editor  let me know when you are there
<ikonia> racecar56: check out "chown" and "chmod"
<BorkisDrizzt> user___: so it is that
<Mike94287> I just installed F4L but I don't know how to open because I can't find it in my menu. When I try typing in f4l in Terminal I see the splash screen for the program for a second then it closes and I get the error "Segmentation fault".
<Tamale> ikonia: Scratch that, it had a longer name
<eseven73> zamba, in synaptic preferences under the "Upgrade" tab you'll see what I meant
<Selveste1> Im there
<eseven73> "Updates"*
<Tamale> ikonia: /usr/share/applications/update-manager.desktop /tmp/tmpSMSHuB/jaunty
<BorkisDrizzt> my friend keeps telling me to do /etc/init.d/sshd start   and since I don't find that file I assumed something was wrong -_-
<Selveste1> heath|work: Im in gconf-editor now
<zamba> eseven73: it's set to normal
<rebel_2> still same problem ActionParsnip
<ikonia> Tamale: check in /tmp/tmpSMSHuB/jaunty
<ikonia> Tamale: see how it's getting on
<mrwes> BorkisDrizzt, well if the openssh-server isn't install you can't start it :)
<rebel_2> can it be a problem from my ISP ?
<gpled> heath|work: get that paste?
<eseven73> zamba, at the bottom of that tab, set it to Normal Releases
<zamba> eseven73: it's already set to that :)
<heath|work> gpled, I missed it
<Ziaeon> Ok, what the hell. I copied my running config from /boot and recompiled my kernel based off of it, just adding Xeon support, and now the kernel image is 54 megs.
<racecar56> ikonia, dosent help
<gpled> heath|work:   http://pastebin.com/m33287821
<BorkisDrizzt> I have both the client and server package installed, can that mess things up? Because now I am getting a "Could not load host key" error
<Tamale> ikonia: Is this jaunty,tar.gz supposed to be big?
<wlodi> hi lads, do you know if there is a solution for video freezing in jaunty?
<Tamale> ikonia: because it's only 900k and it's not growing
<zamba> eseven73: maybe i need to remove the added repositories?
<racecar56> ikonia, i give up... i'd rather use root to do stuff than go through this
<zamba> eseven73: i've added repositories for openoffice 3.0 and medibuntu and stuff
<Sheezy> Hey I need help with reinstalling ubuntu
<eseven73> zamba, that might work actually
<SauLus> I have ubuntu jaunty and my gnome desktop looks old. (I have the old icons and the windows have that blue background behind the title.) Sometimes the new "skin" gets loaded until reboot. Afterwards it has disappeared again. How can I fix this?
<eseven73> make a backup though
<Sheezy> In the partitions list for the drive
<Sheezy> it lists none
<ikonia> Tamale: I wouldn't worry about that
<zamba> eseven73: and i'm also going through an apt-proxy
<zamba> eseven73: will that also cause this?
<Sheezy> and when I try to just install, it says I need to select a partition
<eseven73> possibly yeah
<terry_freeman> how fix "there was an error creating child process" on newly-upgraded jaunty?
<Tamale> ikonia: Should I just cancel and try again?  I can download the packages plenty fast
<chaosphere> BorkisDrizzt, try ssh-keygen in the terminal
<racecar56> SauLus, what do you mean by old... like gnome 2.8?
<Sheezy> so uh
<Sheezy> Could anyone help?
<ikonia> Tamale: look in the file I suggested to see if that gives a clue to it's current state
<gpled> heath|work: any thoughts?
<Tamale> ikonia: that file is a simply python script from what I can tell
<racecar56> !installation | Sheezy
<ubottu> Sheezy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ltgg_> yesterday, after a successful 9.04 upgrade, something went VERY wrong when I tried to install Nvidia drivers ... system booted to NO graphics and lockup ...
<eseven73> I'd do a backup of /etc/apt/sources.list then take out those added repos, if that don't work then it's the proxy stopping you from upgrading I'd guess
<zamba> eseven73: it popped up now
<ikonia> Tamale: what does the script "do"
<eseven73> nice :)
<zamba> eseven73: i had to remove the third party repositories
<SauLus> racecar56: I dont know exactly. I use ubuntu since 7.04. But sometimes the modern skin gets loaded. Even fonts look clearer then.
<BorkisDrizzt> chaosphere: "Enter file in which to save key", is that important where I put it ?
<heath|work> gpled, lsmod | grep iwl3945
<heath|work> does that return anything
<eseven73> zamba, you answered your own question haha ;)  well at least you got it going! :D
<gpled> heath|work: k
<zamba> and remove the apt mirror
<Selveste1> heath|work: Im in gconf-editor now what to do ?
<racecar56> SauLus, O.O i havent used it until 8.04.0...
<Sheezy> Nothing listed there
<Tamale> ikonia: nothing, it's one if statement
<Thrill> hey guys
<zamba> but why
<Thrill> i need big help
<Thrill> can please help me someone?
<racecar56> SauLus, gnome 2.8 is from 4.10
<ltgg_> I am a Linux noob with very limited experience with the terminal ... can someone help me get back up running?
<nat2610> I just upgraded from ubuntu 8.0? to 9.04 and I after the reboot, my computer crash at the begining of X, keyboard stop responding and the screen is black with some kind of pink/purple line on top ... I have an ATI but I don't know if that's related. I did the same upgrade on my laptop which has a nvidia and didn't experiment any issue anybody can tell me what to do ?
<Thrill> ah ty
<Ziaeon> Can anyone tell me why recompiling my kernel using the config found in /boot produces a 54meg image?
<ikonia> Tamale: looks like thats the bit that's messed up
<Mike94287> I just installed F4L but I don't know how to open because I can't find it in my menu. When I try typing in f4l in Terminal I see the splash screen for the program for a second then it closes and I get the error "Segmentation fault".
<eseven73> zamba, now at least ill know exactly what it the problem is when someone else has same problem :D
<chaosphere> BorkisDrizzt: no take the usual path (/home/<username>/.ssh/id_rsa)
<zamba> eseven73: well.. at least it was good for something, eyh? :)
<Thrill> when I install phpmyadmin through aptitude, it isn't install to mydomain.com/phpmyadmin - it all installs sucessfully, ive restarteed apache and no help - can anyone assist me? :)
<wlodi> do you know if there is a solution for video freezing in jaunty?
<Sheezy> racecar56: Nothing was listed on the subject
<gpled> heath|work:  http://pastebin.com/m491a9602
<heath|work> gpled, the mods are loaded, are you sure the radio is on?
<gpled> heath|work: hmmm, let me look for a button.  some times they hide those on the laptops
<nat2610> I just upgraded from ubuntu 8.0? to 9.04 and I after the reboot, my computer crash at the begining of X, keyboard stop responding and the screen is black with some kind of pink/purple line on top ... I have an ATI but I don't know if that's related. I did the same upgrade on my laptop which has a nvidia and didn't experiment any issue anybody can tell me what to do ?
<BorkisDrizzt> chaosphere: this is what happens: http://pastebin.com/mf6da4f4
<eseven73> Proftpd issues on Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition (with Gnome on top, i cheated hehe) , anyone? I cant seem to access and directories, even /home/eseven73  :(
<```DaywalkeR> whats the best ubuntu gaming distri?
<gpled> heath|work: found the secret button.  going to turn it on and reboot
<greg_universe> I"m having a problem getting my ati card to work after I install my fglxr driver after I reboot my display freezes
<heath|work> gpled, ok
<Sheezy> Yet again
<Sheezy> I'll state my problem
<Sheezy> My ubuntu installation screwed up hard, and I'm trying to reinstall it
<Sheezy> In the partitions menu, there are no partitions listed but it says I need to select a partition if I try to just go forward
<Gnea> Sheezy: what version of ubuntu?
<Sheezy> 9.04
<Jackaruto> Okay whats happend to the updated a few days ago the local tech updated one of my remotes and now the phpo web inteface to my app can't sign in , now today I just updated my home ubuntu and now xserver is broken?
<tommi69> i installed jaunty server, is there a way to use pcf fonts as console fonts?
<Gnea> k
<tommi69> the default font sucks
<BorkisDrizzt> chaosphere: any idea what to do about it?
<tommi69> something fancier like profont would rule
<chaosphere> BorkisDrizzt, what shows up when you list with 'ls -lh /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key'?
<Mike94287> I just installed F4L but I don't know how to open because I can't find it in my menu. When I try typing in f4l in Terminal I see the splash screen for the program for a second then it closes and I get the error "Segmentation fault".
<Tamale> ikonia: I canceled and started it again, and it's working fine now.
<chaosphere> did you ran ssh-keygen?
<ikonia> Tamale: phew, that was lucky
<Tamale> ikonia: No idea why it got stuck
<firstimeubunter> i got it to 1024x768 at least...i'm happy camper :)...i need it more widescreen, but its much better now...
<Gnea> tommi69: i usually use pcf fonts with something like Eterm, but yeah, it could work
<chaosphere> BorkisDrizzt, did you ran ssh-keygen?
<BorkisDrizzt> yeah
<heath|work> Sheezy, restart and check the hard drive is showing int the BIOS
<BorkisDrizzt> -rw------- 1 root root 1,7K 2009-04-27 21:37 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<gpled> heath|work: woot!  thanks.  feel bad that i did not think to look for the button :)
<Maeva> I have installed the HP drivers for my HP deskjet 840C. when I type 'hp-setup' in terminal I receive this error: error: No devices found on bus: par
<Gnea> Sheezy: make sure you can click on the hard drive and that it's being detected
<heath|work> gpled, np common mistake
<POPEYE> After moving fonts from windows to ubuntu 9.04 I get squares instead of fonts [][][] Fonts are workable only when I am a root
<tommi69> Gnea: any idea on where i could find info on that? i'm planning to avoid X alltogether and just use the CLI - google of course doesn't help and brings up terminal font issues in the forums
<Sheezy> Well fuck
<Sheezy> I guess the hard drive itself fried.
<LjL> language please.
<gpled> heath|work: yah, some of the dells are real bad. you can bump the button.
<heath|work> Sheezy, that's what it sounds like
<heath|work> gpled, same with mine
<Sheezy> That sucks
<heath|work> Sheezy, just check the cables to make sure
<Gnea> tommi69: well, pcf fonts are X-fonts, so they won't work in the console, but gimme a sec and i'll find a howto
<Sheezy> Well, I know that if I leave it to cool down for a while it works so I guess next time I get on it It'll be to take alot of shit off of it
<tommi69> Gnea: that would be great, thanks a lot in advance
<Sheezy> But it's been acting real screwy
<BorkisDrizzt> chaosphere: this is what I get -rw------- 1 root root 1,7K 2009-04-27 21:37 /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<heath|work> Sheezy, hd failure sucks so get the stuff off when you can
<Sheezy> sometimes I get "HARD DISK BOOT FAIL" Sometimes it boots, goes to the login menu
<Sheezy> and I can proceed while normally
<Sheezy> *as normally
<Sheezy> and then GNOME starts screwing up
<LjL> Sheezy: take an image as soon as you can if you think it's failing and you've got data on it, and don't do *anything* else than taking an image!
<ikonia> Sheezy: disk slow spinning up ?
<Sheezy> How would I check?
<ltgg_> I am a Linux noob with very limited experience with the terminal ... can someone help me get ANY graphical interface back up running after system crash?
<Chr|s> Sheezy: id backup all your stuff, and start looking for a new hd
<Sheezy> And theres nothing really on it, its just I have real slow internet
<Jackaruto> does anyone know any reson why todays upadted would make xserver fail?
<heath|work> Jackaruto, what video card?
<Sheezy> Well
<Sheezy> I guess for the next couple of days I'll have to use winblows :/
<ikonia> Sheezy: or "windows"
<Jackaruto> Heath|work some embed on an ASUS board I'd have to go look
<losher> Sheezy: download the manufacturer's HD diag disk & run it...
<Gnea> Sheezy: are you sure the hd cable didn't go bad?
<eseven73> theres always live CD no hd needed ;P
<Sheezy> That may of happened, let me check
<heath|work> Jackaruto, ctl+alt+F2 will get you to a console
<Sheezy> But its most likely the HDD
<losher> Sheezy: you mean you *touched* the hardware?
<Sheezy> Huh?
<Sheezy> What do you expect me to do to add new parts?
<Sheezy> Telepathically move them?
<heath|work> Jackaruto, from there try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ltgg_> nnn
<Ryder5> Rolf
<Gnea> lol
<losher> Sheezy: back to step 1: download the manufacturer's HD diag disk & run it...
<Sheezy> Well, if it isn't recognizing the drive thats a lost cause
<Jackaruto> Heath|wrok I tried that it just loacks up at the statup menue
<Sheezy> I'm going to check with another cable though
<heath|work> Sheezy, just use wubi
<Sheezy> It didn't come to me that that could've happened
<ltgg_>  ... is there an Ubuntu channel especially for graphics problems?
<heath|work> Did 9.04 come with wubi?
<Sheezy> Also I plan on just moving all of my personal windows files over to linux and just not using windows
<palomer> hello, how do I install multimedia codecs?
<Sheezy> Good thing I never got to doing that :P
<palomer> the restricted ones
<heath|work> ltgg_, what is the issur
<heath|work> ltgg_, what is the issue
<eseven73> !medibuntu > palomer
<ubottu> palomer, please see my private message
<losher> Sheezy: or just jiggle all the cables, do a laying on off hands, a little prayer, and reboot
<eseven73> !codecs > palomer
<eseven73> bah ubottu keep up
<heath|work> Sheezy, I have stuck them in the freezer for a while and they will spin up enough to recover sometimes
<Jackaruto> health|work when I run the dpakg is goes to the first screen and locks up showing the No default to the first question
<Sheezy> Hm
<Itaku`brb> whats that program that installs ubuntu along side windows automatically
<ltgg_> heath / work:  9.04 crashed  ... cannot log in to a graphical desktop   ... locks up
<Itaku`brb> i want to say wubuntu but i dont think it is
<perturbed> i cant hear audio in my browser ..its ubuntu 9.04 .. please help......................
<Sheezy> It occasionally makes a sound like a fan hitting something
<eseven73> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nat2610> how can I revert an upgrade to 9.04 ?
<Sheezy> so I guess its mechanical
<Itaku`brb> yeah, thats it
<Itaku`brb> thanks
<nat2610> !revert
<perturbed> i cant hear audio in my browser ..its ubuntu 9.04 .. please help.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revert
<eseven73> nat downgrading is not supported
<Sheezy> Whelp
<eseven73> nat2610*
<dtom2444> im sorry but can anyone tell me how to switch to a different channel???
<heath|work> Jackaruto, does ubuntu run on the live CD?
<nat2610> what can i do my computer crash everytime X starts
<Tamale> dtom2444:  /j #chanel
<Sheezy> What do you guys reccomend for an HDD with the biggest bang for my buck?
<Sheezy> Oh hey
<Jackaruto> health|wroks I'll go give the live a try
<Sheezy> Changed cables
<palomer> thx
<dtom2444> channel spelled chanel?
<Sheezy> it must've been a fucked up cable
<FloodBot2> Sheezy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tamale> Sheezy: a 650gb drive for $50
<Gnea> tommi69: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x606.html
<perturbed> anybody with a fix to this problem ?
<perturbed> i cant hear audio in my browser ..its ubuntu 9.04 .. please help.
<Tamale> Sheezy: or a terabyte drive for $90
<xangua> palomer: Gnome, Xfce, KDE ¿¿
<loose55cannon> ltgg_: I would first just reboot gdm - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sheezy> I'll go 650gb
<Sheezy> since I have another 500 gb
<eseven73> Sheezy, please watch that language, small kiddies around and all that ;)
<losher> Tamale: Who's flogging 1TB drives for $90?
<rdz> anyone successfully using gsynaptic? it seems all the documentation is outdated. i did enable SHMConfig and i am still getting the same error SHMConfig not being enabled. what do i need to do in jaunty to make it work?
<Sheezy> Sorry
<rdz> btw, it wasn't working on any machine i tried..
<Sheezy> In between waking up after being up for 30 hours straight and having no coffee, I'm not in a great mood
<rdz> i guess, the problem is _not_ hardware specific
<Sheezy> so I'm sorry about that
<eseven73> Sheezy, linux is good about keeping people up 30+ hours :D
<Gnea> but will you repeat...
<Sheezy> Naw
<dtom2444> how do i switch to channel #twitlive   ?
<Sheezy> I've been working on something like Ruby Quest
<perturbed> damn
<Sheezy> thats why I was up for so long
<Itaku`brb> whats the difference between ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, and mythubuntu?
<tommi69> Gnea: thank you
<Sheezy> Well, its a screwed up cable
<Gnea> tommi69: cheers
<heath|work> dtom2444, \/j #twitlive
<Sheezy> Guess I need to go by the store to get a new cable
<tommi69> Gnea: but i already have pcf fonts
<guntbert> dtom2444: /join #twitlive
<eseven73> Sheezy, well good to hear it wasnt your HDD then :D
<ltgg_> loose 55:  thanks for that ... will try it
<heath|work> dtom2444,  /j #twitlive
<heath|work> sorry
<Gnea> Sheezy: it's cheaper
<xangua> Itaku`brb: everyone are Ubuntu, you can install the same software
<losher> Sheezy: that's good. Cheap & easy to fix...
<ed__> LUTADORRJMEIER
<tommi69> Gnea: o i guess i need to find a way to convert them to bdf
<tommi69> *so
<Sheezy> And in the meantime I'll just use my other cable
<xangua> the diference is the default desktop Itaku`brb
<dtom2444> but it shows im the only one in the room??
<Itaku`brb> xangua: i know but what other stuff does it have, i just had a brain flash and remember kubuntu is kde, but xubuntu and mythbunty?
<vadim> hi everyone. I really need your help. Just installed Jaunty and can't make it recognize microSD card from my motorola k1m phone - simply can't access it. Can any1 help me please?
<heath|work> dtom2444, then it's the wrong channel
<guntbert> !ot | Itaku`brb
<ubottu> Itaku`brb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dtom2444> ok
<heath|work> vadim, did this work prior to 9.04?
<Guest47018> hello im pretty new to linux and am having problems with ubuntu 9.4. i must hold a button down for it to load in the bigginging. i just upgraded from 8.10 and from 8.4 right before that. when i was upgrading from 8.4 to 8.10  there was a configuration error with natulus if thats a clue. any ideas or help?
<Itaku`brb> this isnt off topic...
<xangua> xubuntu uses Xfce desktop and Mythbunty comes in Dvd with some extra software for editing purpose i think Itaku`brb
<losher> Sheezy: For future reference, the best disk drive  bargains always get discussed on slickdeals & bensbargains. As long as you're not in a hurry, you can find good deals there...
<Conic> Ubuntu has regained my respect
<vadim> heath: I don't know, just bought this phone and tried it only with windows
<Sheezy> Well
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I configure X if I did an alternate disk install?
<Conic> It works out of the box with my computer for the first time since 7.10
<heath|work> vadim, you will need an app to read your phone more than likely
<Sheezy> I'm quite happy because I didn't get set back from saving up for a new graphics card
<Conic> I am quite happy all around with 9.04
<Selveste1> Okay screw this then /me installing Debian !
<eseven73> Conic, nice :D
<heath|work> vadim, bitpim is what I use for my phone, check there site and see if it works for yours
<Gnea> Conic: sweet
<eseven73> Jaunty is so much better than 8.10
<perturbed> i cant hear audio in my browser ..its ubuntu 9.04 .. please help.
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  it shoud be identical to a desktop install method.
<vadim> heath: I don't want to read the phone - just want microSD card to be recognized as usb device
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, using nvidia. Its not the identical.
<stephh> hi
<Gnea> !sound | perturbed
<ubottu> perturbed: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stephh> how can I install C manpages for Ubuntu ?
<jtholmes> rythmbox recognizes cd, opens, shows no tracks, and of course will not play music, any ideas
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  ive done both.. it should be. You install the proper nvidia package from the repos.
<Conic> Just burning the disk on Winblows and backing up my Mandriva home directory
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, done. Then what?
<heath|work> vadim, phones do not work like that in ubuntu, there are recognized as modems and serial devices
<Hasanibrahim> hello all, i have a directory contained 126 txt files anc char set is iso-8812, how can i change charset to utf-8
<Led_Zeppelin> something to do with dpkg-reconfigure x11-common?
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  alt cd here booted to X,  i ran the hardware-driver tool (or gksu jockey-gtk) let it install.. reboot...
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, what?
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, I am in CLI now
<dtom2444> HandBrake does not work for me on 8.10. After i hit start, it just closes. any ideas?
<vadim> heath. ok, could you guide me a little with bitpim configuration if you have some time? It would be very nice of you
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  and what does 'startx' do?
<Canaen> Ok, so I have intrepid 8.10, I want to update to 9.04 Jaunty, including updating my file system to ext4 if possible. How do I do this without losing information? Is thee a useful guide online?
<stephh> how can I install C manpages for Ubuntu ?
<pepperjack> Hasanibrahim: notepad will do it :)
<Led_Zeppelin> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<eseven73> dr_willis, do you know much about proFTPD? I cant get access to any directories not even /home/eseven73 (using 8.04)
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  you did not do a 'server' install?  instead of an alterantve-cd install did you?
<heath|work> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jimboe1337> dr_willis: startx begins the x server (you get the graphical interface)
<jtaji> stephh: apt-get install manpages-dev
<lulzSauce> hello
<lulzSauce> I'
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, that should not matter. The packges should be able to configure.
<heath|work> !upgrade > Canaen
<ubottu> Canaen, please see my private message
<dtom2444> Canaen: try this: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<stephh> jtaji: I'll try it
<Gabrys> hello
<lulzSauce> I'm having trouble booting my windows 7 partition after installing ubuntu 9.04
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  for the most part they do.     ive deleted xorg.conf on systems befor and reran startx and it remade them
<Hasanibrahim> pepperjack, there are 12X files into directory
<kirbsah> is there a standard directory where one should put programs?  or do most people install stuff in their home dir?
<lulzSauce> I get the error "BootMRG not found"
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, its not remaking them for me..
<Hasanibrahim> can't we do it from terminal ?
<lulzSauce> does anyone know what this means
<losher> stephh: manpages-posix-dev
<stephh> jtaji: still doesn't show anything with "man fprint", by example
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  so 'startx' does what exactly then? fails to load? gives an error? and yes a 'server' install can differ from a alt-install in this area.
<Jackaruto> heath|home yes the live 7.10 boots okay
<stephh> losher: still can't get any man page for a C function
<wall-e_> can any help me and tell me why ubuntu 8.10 wont play divx,mpg ?
<stephh> I can !
<Led_Zeppelin> Fatal server errors: No screens found. BTW, I don't have copy/paste abilities because I am typing from another computer
<Hasanibrahim> anybody to help :(
<stephh> well
<stephh> man gets works, man fprint doesn't
<stephh> ...
<lulzSauce> Can anyone help?
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  and whats your video card?
<losher> stephh: man fprintf
<stephh> ok seems like I'm just too dumb to write correctly 'printf'
<summelsam> are the intel drivers broken?
<stephh> thanks again !
<kaffien> so whats the must try new stuff in jaunty?
<guntbert> !ot | kaffien
<ubottu> kaffien: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> stephh: or 'man -k fprint' to search substrings in all man pages
<Jackaruto> heath|work Yes I got the live 7.10 to boot okay any suggestion on how from there to fix the xserver?
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: probably means boot manager not found?
<stephh> losher: thanks, and good night !
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: What can I do about it?
<summelsam> because i cant activate desktop effects, but it worked in 8,1#0
<kaffien> good lord ...
<summelsam> wifi also worked in 8,10 and now it is broken
<De-Mentor> ubuntu 9.04 cant access system  monitor with CTRL+ALT+DEL 8.10 mod dosent work anymore anyone know how to fix it?
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: maybe you could reinstall GRUB off your ubuntu cd. but if you can boot up, then it's not really a problem.
<xangua> summelsam: intel video card¿
<losher> kaffien: I believe the lord hangs out on #debian
<summelsam> yes
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: can you boot?
<summelsam> why does ubuntu always break stuff that worked in previous versions? -_-
<jimboe1337> !codecs > wall-e_
<losher> kaffien: there is no 'must see' stuff in 9.10, unless you count the bugs
<kravlin1> anyone know how to recalibrate a battery? my battery will get to 30% and then drop to 3 percent in 3 seconds.
<Gabrys> summelsam: for me it's fixing things that required workarounds from version to version ;)
<alex8811> my firefox is using 1,3gb of ram with 2 tabs opened.. -.-
<summelsam> Gabrys: well i have 3 important things not wirking in 9,04 which worked in 8,10
<maco> kravlin1: your bios should have an option to calibrate the battery
<jimboe1337> !ubotu codecs > wall-e_
<losher> summelsam: new stuff always puts old stuff at risk. It's called regression. There are entire industries based around the problem....
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotu codecs
<jimboe1337> damnit
<summelsam> losher: it works fine in other distributions ;)
<Gabrys> summelsam: and I'm getting avg 1 bug per new version (but easy to work around usually)
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ienorand> alex8811: even if you try full restarting ff?
<hengha> hi, I tried to re-install libmilter to get back the libmilter.so.1 with the following .debs : libmilter1.0.1_8.14.3-6_i386.deb, libmilter1.0.1-dbg_8.14.3-6_i386.deb and libmilter-dev_8.14.3-6_i386.deb. but none of these got libmilter.so.1 generated, can anyone point me where to get libmilter.so.1 via which package ? thanks
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: well I tried to fix it with a package called ms-sys, but now when I try and boot ubuntu/windows I just get a blinking cursor, I can't even get to GRUB
<losher> summelsam: feel free to ask for your money back and try another distro...
<sunnybg> hi. new ubuntu 9.04, and wg111v1 usb adapter. in the moment it tries to load the p54usb module, it utilizes the cpu to 100%, and modprobe never returns (I see it in the process list taking 100% cpu). in the messages I se it tries to load isl3890usb, while on http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/p54/devices I see it should be ISL3886. How can I instruct the driver to load the right firmware?
<summelsam> Gabrys: wifi, graphics and touchpad broken,,, worked fine last year,,,,
<event> hey, i have one game in a .bin and .cue file, how i can extract this ?
<summelsam> losher: ok, i want my money back ;)
<alex8811> ienorand: no no....on restart all normal
<jimboe1337> !w32codecs > wall-e_
<summelsam> kubuntu is worse,,,
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: Here's the tutorial I used to try and do that with ms-sys: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<event> hey, i have one game in a .bin and .cue file, how i can extract this ?
<Gabrys> sunnybg: you can blacklist the wrong module and add the right module to the automatically loaded modules
<summelsam> is there a fix for the intel drivers?
<Jackaruto> anyone beside myself get broken app,lcation that use php after all the php updated this week?
<kravlin1> maco: no such luck, it's a fully reformatted Lenovo x61 with no recovery partition and they put that in the "extras" there.
<ienorand> event: that is a form of an iso... cue being a descriptor file and bin the actual image... dunno exactly how to mount those in ubuntu though....
<summelsam> event: on archlinux theres a tool called cue2iso ,,,
<maco> kravlin1: no no, not recovery partition
<sunnybg> Gabrys, the module is the right one: p54usb. The problem is that it loads a wrong firmware
<bigbrovar> hi guys .. anyone knows if its possible to replace nautilus with thunar on the ubuntu netboo remix (i know the chances of getting a reply is slim :-) )
<maco> kravlin1: in the BIOS itsef
<losher> summelsam: the truth is, other distros have other regressions. There is pretty much no new features without regressions, Like I said, entire industries....
<BSuntu> why cant i get more then 640xxxx resolution ?
<kravlin1> maco: it's not there.
<maco> kravlin1: when you hit F1 and it lets you set the boot order and all that stuff.
<Gabrys> summelsam: wifi working better for me, Intel graphics screwed up (but already worked around), everything else at least as good as before (for me)
<summelsam> losher: well everything works fine on arch,,, and arch is more new then ubuntu ;)
<maco> kravlin1: boo thats silly. ok maybe run the battery all the way down and then charge it all the way back up?
<BSuntu> using nvidia driver
<summelsam> Gabrys: whats the intel fix/workaround?
<alex8811> ienorand i think that greasemonkey scripts uses lot of memory..
<kravlin1> maco: doesn't work either.
<Led_Zeppelin> what is the tool that detects graphics cards?
<guntbert> summelsam: you're ranting...
<BSuntu> how do i detect the crt specs ?
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: ahh. so you're using windows master boot record. i'm no expert, but maybe GRUB would be more friendly with a dual boot? windows MBR doesn't love ubuntu very much.
<summelsam> guntbert: let me have my fun ;P
<Gabrys> sunnybg: sorry then, I guess it can be module specific, generally the firmware is located at /lib/firmware you can try to move the wrong one out of there, just a guess
<BSuntu> are these NSA bots chating ?
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: So what should I do? I'd just like to be able to boot both windows 7 and ubuntu 9.04 again!
<Gabrys> summelsam: install a bunch of packages and run compiz by: SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz if you have one certain Intel card (run normally for the rest)
<losher> summelsam: I'm sure your're correct and that arch has absolutely no bugs in it whatsoever. And everything in it is brand new. Makes you wonder why every other distro in the world doesn't do it that way, doesn't it?
<guntbert> summelsam: as much as you want - but please not here - crowded as it is :-))
<Gabrys> summelsam: looking for likng
<Gabrys> summelsam: looking for ling
<BSuntu> why cant i get more then 640xxxx resolution ?
<Gabrys> summelsam: LINK
<neweeepc> got a new EeePC and put Easy-Peasy on it. Put in `gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/sound/default_mixer_tracks --type list --list-type string "[PCM]"` to "fix" the mute key but i want to undo that. What do i type to undo that command?
<summelsam> Gabrys: thx
<pepperjack> !fixres | BSuntu
<ubottu> BSuntu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sunnybg> Gabrys: thanks, I'll try this
<BSuntu> i treid editing xfree.conf but the line got commentd by the oss
<summelsam> losher: i never said that arch has no bugs,,, but at least intel graphics and wifi works with it ;P
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: here's something about installing grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BSuntu> ubuntu sucks
<custom_> ummm
<BSuntu> ubuntu = TROJAN
<losher> summelsam: so switch to Arch
<Gabrys> summelsam: wait for link ;)
<dr_willis> neweeepc:  fire up the gconf-editor and look under the key of that name perhaps.
<summelsam> losher: i dont have to switch ;P
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: here's another one about recovering grub: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: Oh, ok. I think trying to install the windows boot record thing wiped out GRUB
<Gabrys> summelsam: here you are: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<summelsam> i would have switched to ubuntu if it worked,,,
<losher>  /ignore summelsam
<custom_> !kick BSuntu
<dr_willis> Intel Gfx work fine here for me.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick BSuntu
<neweeepc> BSuntu: please don't come to an ubuntu chat if you intend on making hateful comments towards it
<Tamale> ikonia: The upgrade to 9.04 is nearly complete, but now I got a "Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic' error message... it says "subprocess post-installation script returned exit status 3"
<pick24> sup lovers
<Tamale> ikonia:  should I do anything before hitting close?
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: Thank you. I will try this and get back to you
<summelsam> thanks
<BSuntu> i m not alowed to show my true feelings ?
<guntbert> !ot | BSuntu
<ubottu> BSuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> Tamale: I believe i missed your reply to "Who's flogging 1TB drives for $90?"
<BSuntu> even debian is better then this pile of crap
<Mc-Kay> BSuntu, not in here, this isnt a general chat channel
<dr_willis> BSuntu:  then leave.. plain and simple.
<Sheezy> Hey guys
<Tamale> losher: tiger direct, newegg, etc
<Sheezy> Back on my hard disk
<Tamale> losher: sometimes already in enclosures
<BSuntu> why cant i get my crt monitor modes ?
<losher> Tamale: thx
<Sheezy> I have a question, why was ZNES removed from the repositories?
<dr_willis> Sheezy:  you on 64 or 32bit release? zsnes is 16bit only.
<dr_willis> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 874 kB, installed size 4068 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BSuntu> weres the application that detects the MONITORES scan lines etc ?
<Sheezy> My friend
<dr_willis> oops i mean 32 bit. :) lol
<Sheezy> He's trying to run it on amd64 architecture
<BSuntu> why cant i get my crt monitor modes ?
<dr_willis> Sheezy:   use some other emulator then. zsnes is 32bit only.
<Sheezy> Hm
<Sheezy> Alright, then
<dr_willis> gsnes9x is nice.
<Sheezy> I'll tell him that
<dr_willis> snes9x
<The-Compiler> Is there any command line tool which checks in which language a text is written in?
<matrix__> hey why is my youtube videos playin slowly and not viawable
<calc> BSuntu: as you are using a binary only pos contact Nvidia about your problems :)
<BSuntu> why is this crap not leting me chose over 640xxxx
<BSuntu> why is this crap not leting me chose over 640xxxx ?
<calc> BSuntu: its very unlikely you could get it working on any Linux as they all use the same pos binary only Nvidia driver
<BSuntu> SO DAMN FUNNY
<Tamale> Everyone, the upgrade to 9.04 was nearly complete, but now I got a "Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic' error message... it says "subprocess post-installation script returned exit status 3".  Should I do anything before clicking "close"? (It's the only available option from the GUI)
<dr_willis> BSuntu:  for my systems i normally have to install the proper nvidia or ati drivers to get full use of the res of the displays.
<BSuntu> its not detecting the monitor !!!!!
<calc> and someone please kick BSuntu already he keeps repeating himself constantly
<dr_willis> BSuntu:  that statement tells me very little.
<neweeepc> How can i set a value in gconf-editor back to it's default?
<Gnea> !ask | BSuntu
<ubottu> BSuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BSuntu> crt monitors are a no go with freaking ubuntu
<pwnguin> anyone know how to add the open week calendar to evolution?
<Cammy> Is there any way to stop windows from automatically coming to the front when you click on them once? It's very annoying when I'm trying to swtich between two windows, say to copy something, and every time I click on one it comes to the front and covers the window I'm trying to copy from. The only way around it seems to just put the two windows beside each other, but I just want to turn off the "automatic window to front on single-click" option
<Cammy> if there is one
<dr_willis> neweeepc:  just delete it perhaps?
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: Is there someway I can reinstall grub so it automatically adds windows 7 to the list? Trying to manually add it after installing ubuntu is what got me into this mess
<narcoclepsy> i have an ssh binary that i cannot mv or rm even as root with ssh shut down and no trace of it in ps aux or lsof.
<matrix__> hey why is my youtube videos playin slowly
<narcoclepsy> this concerns me
<losher> The-Compiler: I don't know of one. 'file' sometimes reports 'english text' but it's often wrong. Why do you need this?
<narcoclepsy> and i can't apt-get -f install either
<dr_willis> matrix__:  what video?
<Gnea> BSuntu: did you make sure the cable is plugged in and tightened all the way?
<meatcar> Hello. I was wondering if there is any bookmark-centrilization program availble for linux? I would like to use my bookmarks and passwords in both firefox and epiphany. the latter one is waay faster. any help would be appreciated.
<calc> BSuntu: also you claimed earlier to have modified an xfree.conf file which isn't even the right filename (not even years ago when XFree86 was the xserver)
<neweeepc> dr_willis: ok, i unset it. will i need to reboot for it to take effect?
<calc> BSuntu: xorg.conf is the correct file to edit
<firstimeubunter> jaunty use iptables?
<matrix__> all videos that i play on youtube they are extremy choopy
<matrix__> *extremly
<calc> BSuntu: years ago (5+?) when XFree86 was still around it was called XF86Config
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: I was trying to add windows 7 to my grub list manually when I messed up the mrg
<losher> narcoclepsy: that's weird. So what *exactly* happens when you try and mv or rm it? What does 'ls -l' say about it
<BSuntu> this isnt suposed to be autodetected by this bullshit os ?!?
<Cammy> No Flash stuff works for me in Firefox or Opera, and I have downloaded and installed the plugins :(
<calc> BSuntu: not always when you use binary only crap
<calc> BSuntu: the driver you are complaining about Nvidia themselves wrote
<calc> BSuntu: it has nothing to do with Ubuntu at all
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone knows how to mount this: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07ab:fcd7 Freecom Technologies  ?
<BSuntu> freaking ubuntu is just to get people to come to freaking IRC channels owned by the NSA and have theyr lives torned apart
<loud-loud> hi everyone
<BSuntu> FUCK YOU
<BSuntu> FUCK YOU
<FloodBot2> BSuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * mzz pets FloodBot2 
<narcoclepsy> losher: it says I don't have priveledges
<Cammy> BSuntu, go back to Windows
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: i haven't reinstalled grub before, but it automatically picks up your currently installed operating systems when you iinstall it for the first time. not sure about reinstalling grub though.
<neweeepc> BSuntu: you're ridiculously paranoid and borderline offensive
<neweeepc> XD
<Mc-Kay> BSuntu, can a decent panel monitor, or select generic monitor from the Xorg list.
<LjL> he's gone
<Cammy> He's gone now
<losher> narcoclepsy: open a terminal, do 'sudo rm <file>' and paste the output to pastebin
<LjL> don't waste time and channel space replying to him, thanks.
<Cammy> Place smells better now
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, I did an aleternate install
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: you might want to ask a guru instead.
<loud-loud> i am logging into ubuntu using my username and password, when i wanted to install the nvidia driver downloaded from nvidia website, it told me that i have to run the installation under root, how can i do that?
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: It did NOT pick up windows 7 automatically when I installed ubuntu. I am sure of this. However, the good news is that grub is working again. However, when trying to boot into windows 7, I get "Error 22: No such partition"
<Cammy> loud-loud, The first account you created in Ubuntu should be your root account
<Mc-Kay> is he gone?
<lulzSauce> does anyone else know?
<thomasdelbeke> Anyone knows how to mount this(?): Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07ab:fcd7 Freecom Technologies
<bigbrovar> hi guys .. anyone knows if its possible to replace nautilus with thunar on the ubuntu netboo remi
<losher> neweeepc: Bsuntu sounds mentally ill, poor guy
<serafeim> I cant' connect to the internet what can i do??
<loud-loud> Cammy> it is, but its not letting me install the driver!
<URS1> @loud-loud: sudo program_to_run
<ghindo> Quick question - does the Ubuntu installer offer the option to create a separate /home partition?
<Buster3> Hello!,. I have a big problem I need some help with! I did the distro from intrepid to Jaunty and now MYSQL WON'T work! website is all messed up!
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, look at you /etc/network/interfaces file
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: looks like you'll have to do it manually. you should check which partition grub is looking at when it tries finding windows.
<Cammy> loud-loud, Yeah, it sounds like you'kll have to resort to the CLI
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, remove the line lo, and replace all with eth0
<Jackaruto> Buster, sound like you problem is smae as mine
<Buster3> did you fix it??
<Jackaruto> nto yet
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: grub is looking at (hd0,3). My windows 7 partition is /dev/sda3
<foobarzot> Why does the networkManager applet show up in a certain user account which I disabled "Configure wireless and ethernet cards" access for ?
<Jackaruto> some as my sever got updated this week
<foobarzot> is it a jaunty bug ?
<losher> ghindo: I think you might have to do a manual partition to arrange this, it won't happen automatically
<asmodeus> anyone know why video players like xine or mplayer grind X to a halt when using Nvidia's drivers?
<Jackaruto> all php web intefaces stopped working
<loud-loud> Cammy> u mean i type in terminal: sudo sh nvidia.......run?
<serafeim> mc-kay: the interfaces file has only two lines:1 auto lo, 2.iface lo inet loopback
<Cammy> loud-loud, I think so, sorry I've only been using Linux for a day so far :p
<Cammy> It's easy to learn though
<Cammy> Just a bit of trial and error
<loud-loud> Cammy> haha thx i will try that :)
<Jackaruto> apachei is still running biut when I got to log in thru php it says seems okay but can't connect
<Tigran> hay
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: i'm going to look this up. hold on.
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, exchange where it says lo, and put eth0 in its place
<losher> Buster3: you backed up your DB first I hope? 1st guess: try removing & reinstalling mysql...
<Coded1> does anyone have experience with 802.11n adapters with linux?  I found a rosewell that should work but I'm curious on how linux handles these devices.  I'm wondering if I can connect 2 independent antennas to the device and connect to 2 different AP's (b/g)
<firstimeubunter> jaunty has a firewall?
<LjL> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<szadek_> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<serafeim> mc-kay: ok, and now??
<Mc-Kay> reboot that box and see
<fool> hey guys if you add an ide disk on the fly how do you mount it ?
<szadek_> were can i see the last chages made to pulseaudio on the last update ??
<Cammy> You plugged in an IDE hard drive while your PC was turned on?
<loud-loud> Cammy: now it asked me to exit X server!!
<Jackaruto> ubottu are you saying some update this week might have turned on a firwall?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<losher> fool: you have a hot-swappable IDE disk? Or do you mean via usb?
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: to quote from the ubuntu help site: "To GRUB, numbers begin with 0, and letters are expressed numerically, also beginning with 0.
<jimboe1337> For example, /dev/hda1 is "hd0,0" to GRUB. Similarly, /dev/hdb3 is "hd1,2"."
<losher> Cammy: I had the same sick-making thought...
<fool> losher: nope, i just have a open box with ide cable and power sticking out
<Mc-Kay> Cammy, its called hotplugging, I do it here a lot
<fool> lol
<Tamale> oh no!!!  "Could not install the upgrades"
<Tamale> The upgrade is now aborted.  Your system could be in an unusable state.  A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<Tamale> what do I do?
<Cammy> loud-loud, Woh, okay sorry it seems to want to bring your GUI down or somethin
<antoranz> Hi, Guys!
<loud-loud> cammy: yeah i guess so!!
<fool> oy the default irssi sucks
<narcoclepsy> losher: machine went down?? ... $%@#$ I gotta go to the basement I'll try and log back on from there. :-(
<fool> :(
<loud-loud> brb guys
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: so would /dev/sda3 be (hd0,2)? I don't have a /dev/hda, only a /dev/sda
<antoranz> I'm seeing crashes on my box everyday
<Cammy> I wish I could help but I'm still learning the ropes myself
<antoranz> at random
<fool> losher: if i add an ide disk at run time would fdisk -l show it ?
<Cammy> antoranz, Check the power cord
<antoranz> just today I've had a couple of kernel panics
<losher> narcolepsy: "went down", or crashed/panicked?
<matrix__> hello iam on ubuntu using firefox and flash10, when i play youtube videos they all are extremly choopy i have all the plugins when i check about:plugins
<fool> losher: i shouldn't have to restart do i ?
<losher> fool: unless your motherboard explicitly supports hotplugging, it's russian roulette. Does it?
<fool> losher: oh so i do have to restart ?
<Led_Zeppelin> when I do X -config xorg.new my screen just turns blank....
<fool> bummer :(
<Led_Zeppelin> I can't even do a ctrl+alt+backspace
<serafeim> Mc-Kay: i saved the file interfaces and restarted the laptop but still can't connect  to the internet
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: yes i think you're right. something is probably wrong with the numbers... or the disk type. i'm just trying to work out whether sda is treated differently or not in grub.
<joshjtl> hey folks i can get sound to record in one app, but cannnot in audacity help?
<Led_Zeppelin> numlock and caplocks work though
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, do ifconfig in the terminal
<Tamale> oh no!!!  can someone please help?   "Could not install the upgrades"  ﻿The upgrade is now aborted.  Your system could be in an unusable state.  A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, then do ifconfig eth0 up
<losher> fool: it hotplugging is supported, the disk should appear, and you'll see an entry for it in dmesg. If not, you risk data corruption, hardware corruption and yes, you'll have to reboot
<usr13> Tamale: Run dpkg --configure -
<fool> losher: oops
<fool> bbl
<ubuntu> hi
<usr13> Tamale: Run dpkg --configure -a
<losher> you too, Mc-Kay
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: does ubuntu boot? if so, does it use (hd0,x) or something else?
<serafeim> Mc-Kay: still nothing :(
<rleeds> Anyone know if there's a way to get wide screen resolution in my virtual console? Can't seem to find VESA mode lines that work.
<Mc-Kay> losher, i do alot of backups, its the only way for me, to clone HDs
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: hold on
<matrix__> hello iam on ubuntu using firefox and flash10, when i play youtube videos they all are extremly choopy i have all the plugins when i check about:plugins
<Mc-Kay> serafein, what ubuntu version is this?
<usr13> Led_Zeppelin: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<serafeim> Mc-Kay: 9.04
<losher> Mc-Kay: you understand that hotplugging IDE drives is unsupported as far as I know, both by the hardware and software, or do you know something I don't?
<Tamale> usr13:  linux-restricted-modules-generic depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic; however;  Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic is not configured yet.
<Mc-Kay> ahh, you might wanna try 8.10
<eseven73> Proftpd issues on Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition (with Gnome on top, i cheated hehe) , anyone? I cant seem to access and directories, even /home/eseven73  :(
<ubuntu> zdravei
<ubuntu> te
<olivier> im looking for a easy guide to networking shared folder between ubuntu to windows!?!?!1
<Mc-Kay> losher, Sata ones, I have a push in drive caddy on the first of this box.
<ubuntu> ima li nqkoi ot bulgaria
<Mc-Kay> first, front
<buster_> MYSQL issues after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 HELP!!!!!!!!!!
<usr13> !samba | olivier
<ubottu> olivier: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<islamma7rous> i wanna download ubuntu 9.04
<Gecko> Hey guys. I have a hardcore problem, so I would really appreciate your help. I've got a cascaded problem that happened after a distribution reinstall. I got four disks where two of them has previously been used for raid. One of those disks has an lvm system that is now unusable. The partitions of the two disks doesn't show up in /dev, but I can see them with fdisk. I managed to get my lvm to reappear by rewriting the partition table from fdisk, but they went away aga
<Tamale> islamma7rous: no you don't!
<event> so, get it.
<ikonia> buster_: what's the issue ? you have to ask a question
<bisy> olivier, "sudo apt-get install smpfs"; then create a share in windows; then "smbmount \\windowsmach\path /mnt -o user=whatever dom=whatever"
<centHOGG> Gecko: hi PM me in a bit
<losher> Mc-Kay: might work with SATA, I'd have to research it. But we were talking IDE/PATA
<bisy> oliver, sorry, install smbfs
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: OK. Ubuntu is on /dev/sda5. I don't know how to get the (hdX, Y) value for ubuntu, though
<ikonia> Gecko: how did you re-write the partition table ?
<Mc-Kay> ive had no problems in the past with IDE
<Frijolie> ok, is it just me or is Jaunty a downgrade from Intrepid?
<Gecko> ikonia: hit write in cfdisk
<buster_> Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed. in phpmyadmin
<islamma7rous> i didnot find alocation
<ikonia> Gecko: so you've probably blanked the disks then
<Mc-Kay> gparted doesnt like it thu
<Gecko> ikonia: not at all
<Frijolie> i've had nothing but problems with th eupgrade
<Gecko> ikonia: I just marked the first partition bootable and then hit save
<Tamale> usr13:  linux-restricted-modules-generic depends on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic; however;  Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic is not configured yet.
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: doesn't it have the (hdx, y) thing in grub though?
<Veinor> Is there a way to disable the background switch fade?
<joshjtl> hey folks i can get sound to record in one app, but cannnot in audacity help?
<ikonia> Gecko: what type of raid where you using ?
<Gecko> ikonia: the partition table still shows up in fdisk
<losher> Mc-Kay: no kidding. "I've gotten away with it in the past" isn't nearly the same as "it's supported"
<Veinor> Or, barring that, figure out why it's so slow on my computer
<Gecko> ikonia: it was an old raid 0, but it hasn't been used on this computer ever
<usr13> Tamale: apt-get -f install
<ikonia> Gecko: software or hardware ?
<Gecko> ikonia: before that I had a ubuntu system that had been running for years
<The-Compiler> Is there any command line tool which checks in which language a text is written in?
<Gecko> ikonia: software
<The-Compiler> (natural language)
<olivier> bisy: i got this error Couldn't find package smpfs
<Frijolie> can you reverse encrypting your entire disk?
<kirbsah> where is the equivalent to "program files" in linux?
<ikonia> Gecko: describe the problem again please,
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: I can't find it in the grub menu file. The entry for ubuntu there doesn't have a "root" line
<Mc-Kay> losher, I run a hosting company, its not like you can turn anything off, ive had ide drive from the cases too
<loud-loud> hi guys... how can i exit the x server?!!
<Frijolie> kirbsah, /usr/bin
<serafeim> Mc-Kay: may i change the file interfaces again? back to lo??
<Mc-Kay> losher, ive even changed a GFX card :D
<usr13> loud-loud: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jablko> where is cron job output sent by default in ubuntu?
<joshjtl> help
<loud-loud> usr13> do i type this in terminal or what?
<usr13> loud-loud: (that is, if you're using gnome)
<buster_> MYSQL issues after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 HELP!!!!!!!!!!
<buster_> Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed. in phpmyadmin
<ikonia> buster_: ask a question
<Gecko> ikonia: I installed using the alternate installer, which complained alot so I ended up installing  on a completely different partition. The partitions where the lvm pe's are aren't showing in /dev. Only in fdisk.
<jtholmes> rythmbox wont play cd
<ikonia> buster_: just saying issues means nothing
<usr13> loud-loud: Yes, in a terminal type:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<joshjtl> folks i can get sound to record in one app, but cannnot in audacity help?
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, try it, one question, when you boot where you see the [OK], does it freeze on detecting networks
<Frijolie> ikonia, that doesn't even help (to ask a question)
<kirbsah> frijolie tahnks!
<Ard1an> Please Can You Help me with my Microfon :$ Im making calls with skype but they can not hear me ?
<ikonia> Frijolie: dont be silly please
<losher> Mc-Kay: you got lucky, so far. But I don't think it's fair not to warn 'fool' that hotplugging IDE cards is totally not recommended. Of course, if the hosting company is paying for the hardware, maybe I'd be more cavalier about hardware...
<jtholmes> rythmbox wont play cd's,  recognizes them, start the GUI but no tracks, any ideas
<Frijolie> ikonia, i'm not being silly nobody's answering my question
<Ard1an> Please Can You Help me with my Microfon :$ Im making calls with skype but they can not hear me ?
<Jackaruto> ikonia aftre update this week all my remote sever stopped allowing logon via php interface
<Mc-Kay> I dont pay for nothing here..
<Frijolie> kirbsah, wurd
<Buax> I'm planning on changing from windows, back to Ubunutu, I have a CD for version 5.10 - From this version, once installed, will I be able to upgrade from within ubuntu to the latest version?
<tommi69> Gnea: solved my problem by using a font similar to the one i needed, terminus12x6 instead of profont - thanks for your kind help anyway
<Ard1an> Please Can You Help me with my Microfon :$ Im making calls with skype but they can not hear me ?
<losher> Mc-Kay: that's apparent...
<serafeim> Mc-Kay: it says ok, no freezes
<Mc-Kay> but i would tell anyone to do it or course without the tech know how
<usr13> Ard1an: Make sure mic is live and is not muted.  Make test calls and change input device settings.
<Frijolie> Buax, why not just download the newer version?
<Gecko> ikonia: the funny thing is that I see the partitions in dmesg: sdc: sdc1 sdc2 < sdc5 > sdc3 sdc4
<ikonia> Gecko: is the lvm pe's on the system you've installed or from an old install
<Gecko> ikonia: they are from an old install, and my home dir is on it
<Buax> Frijolie, slow-connection, I don't want to wait 12-24 hours for it to download.
<Tamale> usr13: I think it wasn't liking me choosing the 3-way merge
<grimboy> Buax, the upgrades will take longer.
<Frijolie> Buax, well worth it, the upgrade itself will take that long
<Jackaruto> ikonia was there someting broken in all the php updated this week?
<Ard1an> <usr13> My mic is Not Muted But i think the setting must be done?
<Mc-Kay> serafeim, not sure mate, thats what many will tell you do do, 9.04 is still in dev, try #ubuntu+
<ikonia> Gecko: is anything found if you do a vgscan ?
<Frijolie> Buax with all of the updates etc
<grimboy> Buax: Since you can't upgrade directly.
<ikonia> Jackaruto: not that I'm aware or
<losher> Mc-Kay: so when you hotplug a drive, how do you know which device it will show up as/
<grimboy> Buax: Instead you must go via each version.
<Gecko> ikonia: yes, but it complains about missing devices
<usr13> !lvn |  Gecko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvn
<usr13> !lvm |  Gecko
<ubottu> Gecko: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mc-Kay> losher, yes, i check the drive ID, then just unmount it
<Buax> Frijolie / grimboy: Thanks
<Jackaruto> Iknoia I have 26 remotes that stoped allowing php log ons after the update this week
<elhobab> Hi, i've problem with internet connectio it's work very slowely on ubuntu 9.04... have any idea??
<Gecko> usr13: I've really search through that howto alot
<Mc-Kay> i have 20 drives on one machine, so you have to know what to pull
<islamma7rous> i did not find alocation to doownload ubuntu9.04
<Gecko> *searched
<Ard1an> I had a problem with skype it says Audio Playback Anything but i have it done but now my Mic Doesnt Work Please Help
<Gecko> ikonia: I think the issue has to do with the fact that the partitions aren't showing in /dev. And that must be an udev issue...
<ikonia> Gecko: which devices does it comaplain about
<Gecko> ikonia: it gives me an uuid that I believe has to do with all the partitions in /dev/sdc that aren't showing up in /dev
<joshjtl> Can Anyone please help: i can get sound to record in one app, but cannnot in audacity help?
<Ard1an> I had a problem with skype it says Audio Playback Anything but i have it done but now my Mic Doesnt Work Please Help
<ikonia> Gecko: do a blkid and get the new uuids
<Jackaruto> Ikonia my apachie is still running; the web page log on gives error sayaing this looks like a good url but can't connect
<Gecko> ikonia: the partitions aren't in /dev....
<ikonia> Jackaruto: test mysql nativly
<losher> Mc-Kay: ok, that's not so bad. Mobos and software generally have to be able to cope with a drive disappearing due to an unexpected hardware failure (like there's any other kind), but 'foo' implied he'd added a brand new drive rather than replaced an existing one. That's very scary....
<Gecko> ikonia: they are in the partition table but not in /dev
<ikonia> Gecko: yup, got that, but does blkid show them
<Gecko> ikonia: no
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: i'm not using ubuntu right now. but you need to find out if sda works differently. try man grub and look for the info, because that's the only problem left. ubuntu should be (hd0,4) and windows should be (hd0,2).
<Jackaruto> Iknoa you mean use localhost?
<serafeim> Mc-Kay: ok! thanks a lot anyway
<ikonia> Jackaruto: no - I mean test your mysql connection manually throught the mysql client, so you know that mysql as a client-server is working
<Jackaruto> Ah
<Jackaruto> okay
<joshjtl> wow noone really?
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: When I try (hd0,2) for windows 7, I get "BOOTMRG is missing"
<Ard1an> Skype Help There ?
<ikonia> joshjtl: no-one what ?
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: ok i just found something... 1 sec...
<Canaen> ubuntu-trojan?
<joshjtl> ikonia: been trying to get some help... I can get another app to record sound (mic laptop) but not audacity
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: go here and look at the bottom of post #6 -- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-685975.html
<loud-loud> usr13: thx for what u helped me with, i was able to install the nvidia driver, but i still have an old problem though!!
<wrektjet> i used to have widgets on nmy desktop but i forgot how to launchthem. whats the program called that manages them?
<C-S-B_> I'm getting x freezes now and again on my aspire one, anyway to work out whats causing it?
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: apparently you do replace hd with sd. in which case, ubuntu should be (sd0,4) and windows should be (sd0,2)
<Mc-Kay> losher, ever month I have to make sure all the drives here are replaced, it takes 30mins to backup a 1TB drive, with 20 drives on a server, 10 are backups, all i do is rotate the drives from new to old.
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: let me try that
<loud-loud> usr13: thx for what u helped me with, i was able to install the nvidia driver, but i still have an old problem though!!
<joshjtl> Please could someone help me figure out what is going on... I can get another app to record from my mic (laptop) but not audacity
<serafeim> help me please, i can't connect to the internet. so can't do anything
<elhobab> Hi, i've problem with internet connection it's work very slowely on ubuntu 9.04
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: Ok. Now, when booting windows 7 I get "Error 23: Error while parsing number". I used (sd0,2)
<narcoclepsy> losher: I have my machibe booted with a liveCD now.. I can't even get into it anymore i get grub error 17, and i am having trouble mounting my drive since it is a mirrored raid and complains when i try and mount it
<ienorand> Is there any easy way to get hold of latest gnumeric (1.9.6) packaged for ubuntu?
<joshjtl> anyone please
<Mc-Kay> losher, the think the upsets me is the stuff we throw out every month, its crazy.
<losher> Mc-Kay: I understand why that works, to the system it just looks like the drive's went offline for a while. It's not the same case the 'fool' described though. http://linux-ata.org/software-status.html says that all sata devices are hotplug capable, though not all controllers support it.
<Mc-Kay> looking
<jimboe1337> lulzSauce: i wouldn't have a clue how to fix that... this is about as far as i can go sorry :(
<Gecko> ikonia: so for some reason udev doesn't show the partitions. Got any ideas?
<losher> Mc-Kay: please send me some drives :-)
<Whyvas> anyone have sound issues with 9.04 on a eee 1000he?
<lulzSauce> jimboe1337: Thanks though.
<losher> narcoclepsy: 9.04? ext4? 64bit?
<kora-chan> hi, im using 8.10 and have a problem with my scanner. i use a canon pixma mp110 combi-printer-scanner; with a few workarounds i got the printer working but im unable to get the scanner working. the sane homepage says there is no support for this device yet,... is there another option apart from sane?
<Mc-Kay> losher, dunno, i could see them
<narcoclepsy> i think its somewhere between 8.04 and 9.04 at this stage
<Mc-Kay> we replace around 60 Tb drives a month
<narcoclepsy> losher: ext3 32bit
<loud-loud> guys is anyone having a restart or shutdown vertical lines (colored ones that r fading just before the computer powers off) in ububtu 9.04 64bit?
<Mc-Kay> i have taken and reformatted 20 of them for my self
<me-rj> hi there.. anyone know how to run installar from pendrive ?
<me-rj> I mean installer
<jimboe1337> serafeim: are you using wired?
<sebsebseb> hi
<losher> narcoclepsy: time to stop upgrading and make sure the data are intact
<narcoclepsy> losher: I have a backup :-/ I am trying to avoid that
<loud-loud> guys is anyone having a restart or shutdown vertical lines (colored ones that r fading just before the computer powers off) in ububtu 9.04 64bit?
<joshjtl> Please could someone help me figure out what is going on... I can get another app to record from my mic (laptop) but not audacity
<narcoclepsy> losher: i have the liveCD up, I can't fsck the disk either even though its not even running or mounted :-/
<Mc-Kay> cant wait for the servers to go SSD, those should last longer.
<jtholmes> rythmbox wont play .wav files any ideas what codecs needed
<ubu1> hello!
<supersasho> hi.. do you also have to update flash player for watching Youtube videos? i got this "error" today
<Guest10821> Hi, I have a USB device issue am I in the right place to ask?
<narcoclepsy> losher: fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<xangua> jtholmes: have you already installed 'ubuntu extras' ¿
<losher> narcoclepsy: that's scary. I'm sorry I don't know much about raid. You need more help than I can give you at this point. I do know that for misson-critical stuff, you're best off sticking to 8.04 LTS
<me-rj> trying again.. have anyone installed from PENDRIVE ?
<narcoclepsy> ok losher thanks.
<jtholmes> xangua, no will find and install thanks
<Veinor> wallpaper-tray seems to be pulling wallpapers from the wrong folder.
<supersasho> hi.. do you also have to update flash player for watching Youtube videos? i got this "error" today
<pieces> Jholmes, just type wav in add remove and download the codec.
<Jordan_U> me-rj, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<vadim> please can any1 help me access microSD card from my motorola in ubuntu?
<jtholmes> xangua, r u talking about restricted extras?
<fergal> good evening, everybody
<xangua> yes jtholmes
<jtholmes> xangua, good thanks
<arfoxes> ooo.... i have a free nick name! yeah!)) hi all
<fergal> i'm having some trouble with my fresh instalation of ubuntu 9.04
<miramardesign1> any1 know how to disable gnome-panel in jaounty??
<fergal> anybody can give me some lights?
<blacknred0> is there a way to export ubuntu-bug to a internal file instead of submitting it?
<fergal> miramardesign1, i've disabled
<ubu1> I have a problem to install xampp, I have a xampp install on ubuntu 8.10 and now I have upgrade(clear install) to 9.04 when try to start xampp, mysql cant start..When I try phpmyadmin I get this error message "#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) " can anyone help me??
<fergal> by right clicking and removing
<hengha> fergal: what is your problem ?
<mib_k8txe04w> hi all,. i really need some small help... i ve just installed 9.04 ubuntu and am not able to connect to the internet on this xp machine
<mib_k8txe04w> please help
<miramardesign1> how fergal?? i tried gconf and everyting
<fergal> hengha, you want the big one or the small one? :)
<BorkisDrizzt> why does arfoxes's sentence ping my statusbar as if my nick was mentioned?
<hengha> haha
<fergal> miramardesign1, right click on the panel
<miramardesign1> bash: gnome-session-remove: command not found
<me-rj> Jordan_U, thanks !
<Jordan_U> me-rj, np :)
<Guest10821> mib_k8 PM you
<losher>  /quit
<Veinor> The new wallpaper-tray applet seems to be pulling wallpapers from the wrong folder.
<miramardesign1> fergal: it wont let me right-click / remove the last panel
<miramardesign1> ...
<Guest1912> hey ubu1 i had same problem with mysql, i start it manually
<pcdreamer> Can onyone tell me how to connect to the internet with Ubuntu 9.04 with Static IP?
<miramardesign1> its greyed out for the last panel..
<Guest10821> Hi mib_k8txe04w
<fergal> miramardesign1, i've deleted the bottom panel just like that
<george> hi everybody
<orava> Hey all. i got logitech internet navigator keyboard which have a scroll wheel left side of keyboard. It act like mouse wheel scroll, but i would like to get act like volume up/down. I have tried already KeyTouch, but that wheel is only key which i cant make "own" command, because it work like mouse wheel. Thx : )
<fergal> btw, you from portugal?
<ubu1> Guest1912 you mean with /opt/lamp/lamp startmysql???
<Guest10821> PCDREAMER: You can edit the interfaces file and set static IP
<miramardesign1> fergal: i mean what is your top-panel (i.e  the LAST panel) now try your top and youll see my problem that you cant delete it.
<vadim> please can any1 help me access microSD card from my motorola in ubuntu? I connect the phone to usb port but nothing happens and when I run lsusb it just hangs. Btw in 8.10 everything is ok
<Guest1912> ubu1 i type in console ./opt/lampp/sbin/mysqld
<george> vadim try dmesg
<lulzSauce> Hello, when booting up Windows 7 from GRUB I get "Error 23: Error while parsing number". What is wrong?
<george> it should show last activity
<lulzSauce> here's my fdisk -l and my menu.lst:
<miramardesign1> i setup awn to pimp out my menu and i don't want the panel anymore (or disabled for now) ... omg im getting a mac
<pcdreamer> How do I do that?
<lulzSauce> http://www.pastie.org/460314
<lulzSauce> http://www.pastie.org/460315
<Guest10821> PCDREAMER: PRIVATE MESSAGE
<Guest1912> sorry ubu1 noob i am cd to /opt/lampp/sbin and than type ./mysqld
<Trunkz> how does one restore his sources.list?
<Trunkz> I've accidently deleted mine
<vadim> george: http://paste.org/index.php?id=6816
<sreenath> I have an hp pavilion tx2000z, and no matter what I try, I cannot get the microphone to work. Help please?
<fergal> miramardesign1, you are right :S
<Burke9077> Trunkz:  My sources list was restored to defaults in the 9.04 update.
<miramardesign1> i am asking in #awn
<Led_Zeppelin> I have an nvidia video card, I can;t get X to work. I keep getting Failed to load module "type1" and "failed to load freetype" . Can someone please help? using Jaunty
<Trunkz> Burke9077: yeh I'm on 9.04
<vadim> george: please could you help me with that?
<Trunkz> but i've accidently deleted the sources.list
<Trunkz> Basically, need it again :p
<miramardesign1> ferg: i know im right ive been trying on and off for 2 damn days
<Burke9077> Hum, I could give you mine.
<lulzSauce> does anyone know what might be wrong with this?
<FloridaGuy> im useing the nvidia 180.44..driver...under system/preferences..i clicked display tab..... i get the folowing...( it appears that your graphics driver does not support the nesessary extensions to use this tool..do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool insted..yes or no....)...its gnome-display-properties...thats giveing me this
<ubu1> thank you Guest1912 but get that errors [ERROR] Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Permission denied
<ubu1> 090428  1:02:08 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on socket: /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock ?
<ubu1> 090428  1:02:08 [ERROR] Aborting
<olskolirc> I installed crossoveroffice and its not in my menu and I can't find it anywhere.  How do I find and uninstall/purge please?
<joshjtl> Please could someone help me figure out what is going on... I can get another app to record from my mic (laptop) but not audacity
<fergal> well, hengha, i have the following partitions in my computer: on disk one a *coff*windows*coff*, a big partition in ntfs i use for saving stuff and documents between the said system and linux, wich is in the final partition
<Led_Zeppelin> FloridaGuy, you talking to me?
<fergal> and i mount my /home in a second disk
<sreenath> olskolirc: sudo aptitude purge crossoveroffice
<fergal> you following this far?
<Trunkz> any ideas?
<olskolirc> thanks sreenath
<Burke9077> Could we just give you our sources list, and you could put it on your machine?
<astronouth7303> i just upgraded to jaunty, and PulseAudio's maximum volume is really low, even for PA-native applications. Even PA's volume control isn't helping
<FloridaGuy> Led_Zeppelin, who ever has the answer
<Trunkz> not unless ur sources.list is from the ps3 version
<Burke9077> Hum, right.
<Trunkz> i've already tried another members sources.list
<lulzSauce> I recently reinstalled ubuntu next to my windows 7 partition, and now I have this problem!!
<Led_Zeppelin> you atleast got X. I don;t even have that
<Gadu1> How can I find my current video memory size?
<ubu1> and shutdown the mysql..I don't know what happen on 9.04 :(
<Burke9077> Mediubuntu has many different source.list files on their site, I know that.
<Trunkz> they do?
<vadim> please can any1 help me access microSD card from my motorola in ubuntu? I connect the phone to usb port but nothing happens and when I run lsusb it just hangs. Btw in 8.10 everything is ok
<Trunkz> well let me go lookie =D
<Burke9077> I'm pretty sure, hold on for link.
<ubu1> on 8.04 8.10 was ok..
<lulzSauce> I am using (sd0,2) to boot windows 7
<FloridaGuy> Led_Zeppelin, you in cli
<fergal> this is so confusing :|
<lulzSauce> the windows 7 partition is /dev/sda3
<Burke9077> Yep, they do.
<Led_Zeppelin> yes, in CLI FloridaGuy
<FloridaGuy> that gota suck
<Burke9077> For example, you can find the hardy sources from this link:
<Burke9077> http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list
<Burke9077> that might be able to work for you until you can work something else out.
<Trunkz> meh i'll do a reinstlal
<Gadu1> I got a EeePC with a shared memory intel graphics chipset. I need to find the current video memory. What will show me that info?
<Guest1912> ubu1 sorry man as you can see iam noob, there is some permition error that i have never seen, so cant help
<Trunkz> need to switch to xubuntu anyway
<jZed> I'm on fully updated 8.04, file-open dialog in gnome apps (e.g. gimp open-office) kills the app
<Arv3n> lol, permition.
<lulzSauce> why didn't GRUB automatically add windows 7 to the boot list??
<supersasho> Hi.. Youtube doesnt work on Firefox, but on Opera it does.. (it says i should update my flash player)
<player1up> how do i change permissions so i can read/write to a directory in ubuntu?
<astronouth7303> any suggestions as to why jaunty PulseAudio is so quiet compared to hardy?
<lulzSauce> I've been trying to add it myself, which created this problem
<fergal> ok, can someone help me with a (i hope) simple partition mounting on 9.04, please?
<ubu1> Anyway, thank you very match Guest1912 for your time
<FloridaGuy> Led_Zeppelin, would this be a ubuntu ...gnome or nvidia prob
<Gadu1> supersasho: in the firefox address bar type `plugins` and hit enter
<Gadu1> supersasho: that has all the downloads you need
<Burke9077> Mkay, good luck.
<Burke9077> I've never used anything but Ubuntu.
<jZed> I think you mean about:plugins
<supersasho> Gadu1: thanks..i'll give it a shot
<vadim> please can any1 help me access microSD card from my motorola in ubuntu? I connect the phone to usb port but nothing happens and when I run lsusb it just hangs. Btw in 8.10 everything is ok
<Burke9077> @vadim:  Isn't there a package for that?
<tikka> jaunty is a pain in the butt
<lulzSauce> now I can't boot into windows 7 at all
<fergal> ditto :)
<Gadu1> jZed: actually, typing just `plugins` in firefox will take you to the firefox addons page at the plugins sections
<koshar1> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<supersasho> Gadu1: yup i see it now
<lulzSauce> is there a way to get GRUB to automatically add the windows partition to the list??? It didn't when installing ubuntu
<hou5ton> I have some media that says it needs Windows Media Audio 8 decoder
<hou5ton> Windows Media Video 9 decoder ....
<jZed> any help on gnome file-dialogs killing apps?  tried reinstall nautilus, gtk, gnome-panel, no luck
<koshar1> lulzSauce you could try grub update however if it didnt in the first place it may not have detected it for some reason
<vadim> Burke: well i don't need to access phone memory, just microSD card that mounts well automatically on ubuntu livecd 8.10. But here it gives an error - can't enumerate USB device
<blacknred0> can i export "ubuntu-bug" to a file?
<supersasho> Gadu1: ok, i dont know how to progress, could you be more specific?
<koshar1> lulzSauce https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gadu1> supersasho: it lists several plugins "Adobe Flash Player" for example is what you'll need to use youtube. Download that, close firefox, install it, reopen firefox
<Burke9077> Vadim:  And you are sure the card works fine, etc...  I had a similar problem before, I just need to remember what I did to fix it.
<Muelli> jeez. the acx100 driver is really screwed. I can't let the machine run for a minute without it seeing crashing.
<lulzSauce> kosharl: I've tried that page, my GRUB error(23) isn't on that pg
<elhobab> i've problem with internet connection.. it's working very slowly
<lulzSauce> when booting into windows 7 I get grub error 34: Error parsing number
<lulzSauce> I'm using
<Muelli> the karmic repos seem to not include a different version in linux-restricted-modules... :-( Any hints for me on how to run a acx100 card?
<lulzSauce> kosharl :http://www.pastie.org/460314
<vadim> Burke: yes it works ok with phone and windows XP and ubuntu 8.10 livecd but not here. If you could help that would be great
<Gadu1> anyone know how to fetch video memory size?
<lulzSauce> kosharl: and http://www.pastie.org/460315
<cptblood> lulzSauce: i had that with bad media i think
<lulzSauce> cptblood: What do you mean/
<cptblood> Gadu1: dxdiag?
<cptblood> hmm, no... it was when i installed.. sry
<supersasho> Gadu1: but the problem is, i did downloaded it, but that didn't help.. hours ago, i watched some videos and there was no problem.. it just happend after reboot
<cherva> HELP I just closed VirtualBox after 8 houers compilation and now VirtualBox is GONE ........ the package is not on my PC ?!?!?!?!
<cptblood> oh... hehe
<Lilarcor> cherva: use 'find'
<lulzSauce> I'm getting that error when booting into Windows 7 with the above menu.lst
<cptblood> sry Gadu1, thought i was in windows chan
<sebsebseb> cherva: 8 hours to install Virtualbox?  what?
<hou5ton> medibuntu or automatix?
<LjL> hou5ton: if you have to use one, definitely medibuntu
<koshar1> lulzSauce do you know actually where your win is?
<cherva> sebsebseb: 8 hours to compile static QT inside a virtual windows
<IndyGunFreak> hou5ton: i dont think automatix exists anymore... probabl for the better.. use medibuntu
<LjL> hou5ton: automatix is not supported and certainly not recommended.
<sebsebseb> cherva: what's static QT?
<sebsebseb> cherva: which distro was that?
<hou5ton> LjL:   thanks ... need Windows Media Audio 8 decoder and Windows Media Video 9 decoder
<Gadu1> supersasho: ah sorry, the default download isn't correct. there should be a link to alternate version so you can get a deb
<sebsebseb> cherva: and Virtualbox itself should still be there
<LjL> hou5ton: medibuntu
<lulzSauce> kosharl: /dev/sda2
 * DIL a little bit of knowledge is.......
<cruzton> is there a zenity like command like tool to trigger the new notifcation stuff in jaunty?
<admin_masu3701> how to fix "Ctrl Alt backspace" problem in jaunty?
<lulzSauce> kosharl: It's in the fdisk -l output I already gave you
<Gadu1> supersasho: technically the download you got works but you'd have to install it via command line, otherwise just download the deb version
<sebsebseb> hou5ton: not followed  most of your convo, but   Windows Media Player 10 and 11  can work pretty well in Wine, but yeah  native Linux palyers are better :)
<sebsebseb> admin_masu3701: not a problem
<miramardesign1> vlc == best media player evar!!
<mefisto__> admin_masu3701: what's the problem?
<vadim> Burke: so?
<supersasho> Gadu1: on the adobe site is even a .deb for ubuntu 8.04+ but when i install it, it says you have allready a newer version installed
<sebsebseb> admin_masu3701: it was actasuly xorg people that decided to remove it, their is a way to add it back, but not sure the link
<IndyGunFreak> admin_masu3701: http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/re-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-904
<koshar1> lulzSauce odd that fdisk -l isnt seeing the partition?
<hou5ton> sebsebseb:  ok ... doing medibuntu now
<cherva> sebsebseb: static QT is when you compile an app and the exe doesn't require the qt dlls, yesterday a friend of mine told me that skype disapeard..... I didn't belived her and after reinstall of skype everything is ok ...... but Skype is one thing .... VirtualBox is another..............
<IndyGunFreak> admin_masu3701: follow those instructions, and when you restart, contrl alt backspace will work again
<admin_masu3701> thanks IndyGunFreak
<lulzSauce> kosharl: It's in there
<sebsebseb> cherva: ok well whatever you done, sounds weird
<LjL> cruzton: perhaps this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libnotify-bin
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Whoops. Windows is in /dev/sda3
<supersasho> Gadu1: i've checked it in synaptic and the versions are the same, so no update is possible over .deb from adobe site or apt-get
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Yeah, I know. for some reaons sda2 and sda4 aren't there
<cherva> sacarlson: the virtualbox package is not installed on my machine ........ the logs do not show a deleting ..........
<sebsebseb> cherva: ok open it via commandline
<sebsebseb> cherva:  which virtualbox did you install?    the closed source one with usb suppourt from their site, or   synaptic's ose edition?
<player1up> how do i change permissions of /var/www dir so i can read/write to it? it is owned by root..but i cant seem to change it
<matrim26> I'm using Jaunty, and my indicator applet does not appear on the panel, or function at all. Any ideas how I can get it working?
<koshar1> lulzSauce your grun says sd** grub cant read sd and has to use the devices file as an interpreter, whats your devices file say?
<sebsebseb> cherva: on the subject of synaptic  it should be there if you serach and  have the green installed icon
<koshar1> lulzSauce  grub sorry
<sebsebseb> player1up: ok common issue
<cherva> sebsebseb: the package is GONE man.... VirtualBox gives me "The program 'VirtualBox' is currently not installed."
<Gadu1> supersasho: type adding medibuntu repository and installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs?
<sebsebseb> cherva: ok, but your  vm's may still be there
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Where does it say that, and where can I find my devices file
<cruzton> LjL: bingo, thanks!
<beo> having trouble getting gl working right, any suggestions?
<koshar1>  lulzSauce: in boot/grub dir
<sebsebseb> player1up: commandline way  chmod or whatever,  graphical way pretty easy
<LjL> cruzton: besides, won't zenity itself work?
<cherva> sebsebseb: there are only 2 virtual HDDs left..........
<sebsebseb> cherva: look at the hidden  folders in home,  you still got .virtualbox?
<LjL> cruzton: it should, from all i can tell (though i have neither jaunty nor gnome)
<lulzSauce> kosharl:
<ubu1>  I have a problem to install xampp, I have an already xampp install on ubuntu 8.10 and now I have upgrade(clear install) to 9.04 and when I try to start xampp, mysql can't start..When I try phpmyadmin I get this error message "#2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) " can anyone help me??
<koshar1>  lulzSauce: and while i see your win in the menu1st file as sda* its not in the fdisk -l you posted
<sebsebseb> player1up: gksudo nautilus  and right click and go to properties and change the  permissions for that folder that should do it
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cherva> sebsebseb: yes I have it but there are only 2 virtual hdds ................ I had 6
<sebsebseb> cherva: ok sounds like an odd issue, maybe your better asking in #vbox
<matrim26> I'm using Jaunty, and my indicator applet does not appear on the panel, or function at all. Any ideas how I can get it working?
<koshar1>  lulzSauce: the file is called devices.map
<cruzton> LjL: i was hopin it would, but zenith --notification diplays an old stylenotification (another icon in the tray)
<Guest10821> Intersting USB device issue conflict, Windows and Linux advice needed, thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> Where are the release notes for Jaunty? I don't see them on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<cherva> sebsebseb: I thing there is a bug in 9.04 ........
<sebsebseb> Guest10821: we can't help, unless you tell us the actsaul issue
<lulzSauce> kosharl:
<lulzSauce> (hd0) /dev/sda
<lulzSauce> (hd1) /dev/sdb
<LjL> cruzton: strange... it should just use libnotify
<lulzSauce> (hd2) /dev/sdd
<FloodBot2> lulzSauce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lulzSauce> also, my windows is in the fdisk output
<LjL> cruzton: i think it might be worth reporting that as a bug...?
<sebsebseb> cherva: yeah so do I :)  :D ,because their are bugs always in big software
<lulzSauce> "/dev/sda3           10968       18697    62091225    7  HPFS/NTFS"
<cruzton> LjL: yeah, but it predates libnotify... funny, ldd shows that it does link to libnotify, but that might be indirectly via gnome libraries
<cruzton> LjL: bug? i dunno, its probably a feature that he zenity guys havent got around to implementing
<lulzSauce> That's it. It's the same number of bytes as my windows partition, and it is NTFS. It has got to be it.
<LjL> cruzton: well, the zenity *package* depends on libnotify, so i would imagine there is a reason for that
<koshar1> lulzSauce ahh yes i see not i thaaught you said it was **2 before,
<sebsebseb> cherva:   which virtualbox did you get?
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Ooops, sorry, it is sda3
<LjL> cruzton: well, my understanding of the new notification system is that everything that used the old notifications should transparently use the new ones
<cherva> sebsebseb: closed source
<lulzSauce> but I am using (sd0,2)
<sebsebseb> cherva: right and the one that said it was made for Intrepid Ibex?
<koshar1> lulzSauce ok so you really just need to edit your menu.1st file to point to the deviced.list interpreted location of sd3
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: it seems ok to me, but its annoying when someone sends you an IM in pidgin, and the whole freakin IM comes up in the notification area.
<cherva> sebsebseb: yes
<cruzton> LjL: yeah, but i can confirm that zenity --notification --text 'hi' shows me an old style tray icon, rather than the new style
<lulzSauce> so (hd0,2)? That's what I'm already using though
<sebsebseb> cherva: ok well  that could be the issue
<crdlb> cruzton: zenity --notification is just intended for a different purpose; there's nothing 'old-style' about a notification icon
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: that's not really what we were talking about though
<billybigrigger> whats the easiest way to setup a mailserver? i've seen a few howtoforge tutorials but i dont want postfix/imap/tls/ssl/courier/pop3 its all confusing, i just want my email server to be easy to setup, maybe a webgui for configuring sort of like phpmyadmin? i have apache/php5/mysql setup, just need a quick and easy mail server now, any help?
<cruzton> LjL: and rhythmbox and notify-send are successfully doin the new style stuff
<IndyGunFreak> LjL: ah, i guess i came through it halfway..
<LjL> cruzton: i don't doubt it - i only say it feels like a bug in my opinion
<cherva> sebsebseb: how can that be the issue a program can't stop working and then delete some of its files
<cruzton> crdlb: is there some other switch i can use for the new notifications?
<LjL> cruzton: perhaps not an upstream bug in zenity, but a launchpad-able bug for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> cherva: that program wasn't made for 9.04 that's what I am getting at
<crdlb> cruzton: no, use notify-send
<sebsebseb> cherva: Virtualbox has always been behind when it came to new Ubuntu releases
<cruzton> crdlb: yeah, all the same to me
<sebsebseb> cherva: without checking the site, I am assuming they haven't made a proper version that is for 9.04
<player1up> sebsebseb, thx!
<gorgonzola> hello. i just upgraded to jaunty, and for some reason, the new kernel is loading modules that are blacklisted in modprobe.d/blacklist. so... how can i disable kernel modules in jaunty?
<cherva> sebsebseb: and what about my friends skype ? it disapeard too
<koshar1> lulzSauce no your using sd,   "root (sd0,2)" from http://pastie.org/460315 line 20
<sebsebseb> cherva: same thing for Skype,  last time I looked,  it said  for Ubuntu 8.04.   normalley this type of thing woudn't cause an issue, but  I guess maybe it has in your case
<lulzSauce> kosharl: ok, let me try out (hd0,2)
<LjL> crdlb: so uhm, i *was* under the impresison that the policy in jaunty was "show no separate tray icons ever"
<koshar1> lulzSauce change that line to the device that is in your devices.map
<supersasho> Gadu1: no change :(
<lulzSauce> kosharl: But it says hd0 is /dev/sda. I gave you the lines of the devices.map above
<sebsebseb> cherva: either that or both your Ubuntu installs messed up a little bit, when doing the upgrade,  I assume it was an upgrade for both of you, and not a clean install?
<cherva> sebsebseb: yes
<crdlb> LjL: well, I guess zenity --notification isn't all that useful, but that doesn't mean it should be changed to do something completely different
<sebsebseb> cherva: well I know that the  64bit Skype works pretty well on 8.10
<sebsebseb> cherva: and I know Virtualbox will on 8.10 as well
<koshar1> lulzSauce so physically you device is sda but grub only understands hd* so it checks the devices.list file to see what sd is,
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Here is my devices.map http://www.pastie.org/460353
<LjL> crdlb: my point though is that i thought (i might be entirely wrong, mind!) that the new notification daemon was supposed to transparently take over notifications that would be displayed as icon+balloon previously
<supersasho> Gadu1: could it be a firefox problem, cause in Opera the youtube is fine
<sebsebseb> cherva: you could try the  virtualbox ose  version from Ubuntu's repo, but that lacks usb suppourt  for example
<crdlb> LjL: zenity --notification shows only a tray icon, no popup
<LjL> crdlb: ah
<cherva> sebsebseb: I don't care about that I need to recover my virtual hdds
<LjL> crdlb: and that's a supported way to notify stuff in libnotify...?
<tehboriz> i can't boot into ubuntu at all. my internet connection died halfway through the upgrade to 9.04, and when i login I get to the login screen but the windows are all grey after i auth
<sebsebseb> cherva: why?  and  I woudn't rely on  virtual machines to much for actsaul data, because I have had a few issues in the past with both  Virtualbox and VMware and the vm's
<koshar1> lulzSauce  (hd0) /dev/sda  so change your grub menu.1st line tfrom root (sd0,2) to say hd0
<crdlb> LjL: it's completely unrelated to libnotify, it just makes a GtkStatusIcon
<tehboriz> any way to reset xorg config stuff or find out what my error is?
<sebsebseb> cherva: also learn to backup your vm's, in fact it's so easy, you just copy the vhd file
<Muelli> tehboriz: I'd do a CTRL+ALT+F1 and then a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in a root shell.
<LjL> crdlb: ok, that clears it up. i have no idea why zenity depends on libnotify though, that was the main source of my confusion i guess
<sebsebseb> cherva: then if one vm goes bad, oh well, because you got your backup
<cherva> sebsebseb: I don't want to compile that thing another 8 houers thats why ....... I can't backup I don't have that big HDD
<gostone> Can anyone assist me? My eth 0 wired connection is not functioning, and has not since jaunty install
<tehboriz> Muelli, will it connect to the wireless network?
<gostone> yes it will
<Muelli> tehboriz: probably not :( Do you have an encrypted WLAN?
<lulzSauce> kosharl: let me try that
<koshar1> gostone is it loading the correct module? what card is it?
<lawbreaker13> helo
<ironfoot_495> Hi I'm having a problem with cdrom permissions on ubuntu 8.10 can't burn an iso?
<lawbreaker13> thats my first hour with ubuntu
<ironfoot_495> using K3b
<stevr1it> i have found a virus for thunderbird on ubuntu 9.04 using calmtk, but it seems very difficult to eliminate, and it destroyes my e-amil.
<tehboriz> Muelli, yeah but it autoconnects on boot
<lawbreaker13> wait
<sebsebseb> cherva: well tough shit  you may have to,  and  I have tried to help,  but  seems not getting much luck with that,  I would suggest  asking  people in #vbox  when it comes  to your issue
<Gadu1> supersasho: try setting firefox as your default webbrowser and install the deb http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ again
<jjohnson> anyone got any good examples on blinging out ubuntu on an older laptop?
<lawbreaker13> someone do speak germany_russia_ukraine_
<lawbreaker13> ???
<sebsebseb> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Now I get BOOTMRG is missing. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart
<Muelli> tehboriz: well. I'd just go and check wether you have connectivity in your login shell (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<gostone> not sure if correct module is loading, i am running on an asus laptop ethernet port
<sebsebseb> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stevr1it> ho can i eliminateit form terminal? /home/stevr1it/.mozilla-thunderbird/x2xbsxfr.default/Mail/mail.tin-1.it/Junk    Phishing.Heuristics.Email.SSL-Spoof
<sebsebseb> lawbreaker13: see above
<Tac> so, I just installed kubuntu.... and it's quite pretty.... is the KDE look completely different from the gnome look, should I DL and run regular ubuntu as well to compare?  are there functional differences too?
<sebsebseb> Tac: they are differnet desktop environments
<Muelli> gostone: you can check with dmesg for kernel messages. There might be something interesting. Loaded modules can be checked with "lsmod". You might want to cehck if the driver for your card shows up there
<koshar1> Tac: purely your choice
<sebsebseb> Tac: ,but  you can run  KDE apps in Gnome, just as you can run GNome apps in KDE
<sebsebseb> Tac: also  KDE3 the previous version of  KDE is  available for 9.04
<sebsebseb> Tac: I would suggest getting that as well
 * freehood4all loves Amarok 1.4 on my gnome desktop
<Tac> I know they are different.... I just have run fedora my whole life.... usually on gnome or XFCE
<sebsebseb> Tac: and whilst your at it, trying out these things, getting Xubuntu is a good idea as well
<koshar1> ***freehood4all tick
<Tac> sebsebseb, did you see my other post, sorry didn't put your nick in.....
<sebsebseb> Tac: they are all Ubuntu,  just with different desktop envirionments that's all
<koshar1> sebsebseb why would you want 4 desktops?
 * sreenath got his microphone to work. Yay!
<sebsebseb> koshar1: ,because you can :) and they are all good
<sebsebseb> koshar1: it's not Windows, where your stuck with the one from Microsoft,  or  some stuff that isn't  very good
<Tac> sebsebseb, I am a linux user already... just wondered if there were function differences.... are there widgets like in kubuntu, in ubuntu? or is that just a KDE thing... ( I know I don't have those in Fedora )
<sebsebseb> Tac: Kubuntu is  KDE
<sebsebseb> Tac: Ubuntu is based on Gnome  and  Xubuntu is XFCE
<koshar1> sebsebseb iam aware of that however each wm will install its own matapackage and with 4 you wouldnt know what proggie was in what package.
<Tac> sebsebseb, I completely understand that
<sebsebseb> koshar1: so??
<gostone> could it be my interfaces network modules? When i look at /eth/network i get the following,   auto l0 and next line iface l0 inet loopback
<sebsebseb> koshar1: in fact   look
<hou5ton> medibuntu worked .... all hail medibuntu
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  koshar1
<ubottu> koshar1: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<koshar1> sebsebseb well you get cluttered menus to say the least, and e plethoura of apps your unlikely to use, and 4 times as many updates.
<lulzSauce> kosharl: now I get "BOOTMRG missing"
<Tac> sebsebseb, I have a web dev company with half a dozen employees... currently we run fedora on all machines in the office... I am a big fedora fan, but with the short lifespan, I am contemplating a switch in the office
<sebsebseb> koshar1: so freaking what?   it's  Linux, all those apps hardly take up any hard disk space
<koshar1> lulzSauce thats a windows error at least, you may need to edit the boot.ini in windows,
<sebsebseb> koshar1: Linux is about choice :)
<Tac> sebsebseb, and centos is the most responsible option, but I still want something a little bit fun ;-)
<sebsebseb> koshar1: loads of apps to choose from that do the same thing
<lulzSauce> kosharl: But I can't boot into windows
<sebsebseb> koshar1: this is not Windows,  where you get the standard stuff, with most of that being rubbish
<Gadu1> is it seriously impossible to find video memory size in ubuntu for this eeepc intel graphics?
<beo> .
<sebsebseb> koshar1: and people tend to only run one or two apps for a computer task
<koshar1> sebsebseb iam not disputing that i just think its more practical to choose in live environments and decide before going productive
<grkblood13> hey, how do i scan for bluetooth devices?
<supersasho> Gadu1: ff is set as a default browser and the reinstall of flash plugin didnt helped
<grkblood13> like my cell phone
<sreenath> Gadu1: System -> Administration -> System Monitor, System tab
<sebsebseb> koshar1: live environments?  well  you can try the other desktop enviroinents in a virtual machine :)  asusming your computer has enough RAM
<sebsebseb> koshar1: then  you can run two or more of those at the same time also :)
<koshar1> sebsebseb even better suggestion
<xrand> Is 8.10 ha LTS ?
<sebsebseb> xrand: no 8.04 is LTS
<Burke9077> 8.10 is lts.
<Burke9077> oops.
<sebsebseb> Burke9077: no it's not
<eseven73> no its not
<supersasho> 8.04 is
<Burke9077> 8.04 is LTS
<eseven73> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Burke9077> my bad.
<sebsebseb> koshar1: my virtaul machine suggestion?
<xrand> i see, how long can I trust updates for 8.10 ?
<gostone> so how do i check my eth 0 interface, as it is not working. not working since jaunty install>
<[ifroog]> Hello, Has any one here experiance sudden freezes on jaunty?
<koshar1> sebsebseb yes,
<xrand> I don't to install 9.04 currently
<zhurai> <[ifroog]> Hello, Has any one here experiance sudden freezes on jaunty?  <-- so far? no
<mitchell> My sound isn't working. I followed the Comprehensive Sound Solutions Guide and the HDA Intel Guide but they didn't help. I am using an HP Pavilion dv7-1023cl with HDA Intel ICH9. I am not getting any sound. Before I switched from ALSA to OSS and disabled PulseAudio by running a startup application to kill it in an attempt to fix the sound, I was only getting system beeps, and PulseAudio detected the sound but it wouldn't play.
<sebsebseb> koshar1: yeah I used to get some noobs,  trying out  KDE3 in  a 8.04  vm as well :) since it wasn't available in the 8.10 repo,  however now  KDE3 is also available for 9.04 :)
<grkblood13> any1?
<Burke9077> Why would you be on 8.10 when 9.04 is available?
<supersasho> xrand: 18 months
<Gadu1> sreenath: system tab has no information on video memory
<bobertdos> xrand: They'll stick around for another cycle or so.
<[ifroog]> I cant make anything out of it from the logs, They dont show nothing at the moment of freeze.
<sven_> germans here ?
<sebsebseb> xrand: that's fine :)
<[ifroog]> zhurai, Are you on ext4?
<zhurai> <Burke9077> Why would you be on 8.10 when 9.04 is available? <-- same reason as why people choose to be on the LTS's and older versions
<mitchell> My sound isn't working. I followed the Comprehensive Sound Solutions Guide and the HDA Intel Guide but they didn't help. I am using an HP Pavilion dv7-1023cl with HDA Intel ICH9. I am not getting any sound. Before I switched from ALSA to OSS and disabled PulseAudio by running a startup application to kill it in an attempt to fix the sound, I was only getting system beeps, and PulseAudio detected the sound but it wouldn't play
<mitchell> . (By the way, I am using 9.04)
<koshar1> sebsebseb and dont forget to suggest fux, IMHO it walks all over xfce
<zhurai> <[ifroog]> zhurai, Are you on ext4? <-- yes
<Greyone> moon.malloc.us
<Burke9077> zhurai: fair enough
<xrand> sebsebseb, bobertdos , supersasho thx folks
<[ifroog]> zheng, How could I find out whats causing it?
<sebsebseb> xrand: ignore these guys telling you to upgrade,  and that was coming from someone that has used Ubuntu since second release in 2005,  which also means I know  that Ubuntu is about what is suppourted and not what is new Burke9077  and 8.10 gets another years of suppourt. and  by what I seen of 9.04 it isn't really properly worth the upgrade for many people
<Ag0x> sebsebseb: it worth in my opinion
<gostone> well as to geting eth o working i was hoping not to have to reinstall
<sebsebseb> boshhead: fux?  do you mean Fluxbox?
<bobertdos> xrand: Yeah, it's not necessary. I only do it because I'm obsessive :D
<sebsebseb> Ag0x: well it depends on the user and their computer
<koshar1> Ag0x iam updating our machines from 8.04 but i wprolly wouldnt have bothered if i was already 8.10
<Ag0x> sure
<xrand> sebsebseb: I see, as long as I can get the updates, I gonna wait for 9.10 :)
<supersasho> can anyone help me with not working Youtube on Firefox since today.. before that it was functional
<sebsebseb> koshar1: well you have to upgrade to 8.10 first
<sebsebseb> koshar1: you can't directly upgrade 8.04 to 9.04
<hou5ton> interesting dual monitor issue ... have Jaunty on a laptop with an external monitor to my left. However, if I configure the external monitor to be on my left, it becomes the Main monitor, and doesn't allow me to make it the extension???
<bobertdos> supersasho: "Before" as in Ibex?
<koshar1> sebsebseb iam backing up home and my var/www dirs and then reinstallijgn with a dummy personal metapackage and apt-cacher
<supersasho> bobertdos: nope :) i'm still  8.10
<lawbreaker13> русский
<sebsebseb> koshar1: hum and Ext4 maybe :d   as the file system for 9.04 ?
<lawbreaker13> русский
<bobertdos> supersasho: Okay, so then please define "before."
<narcoclepsy> I used mdadm to assemble my raid drive (mdadm --assemble --scan) and it created /dev/md0 but I can't mount it, it asks for a file type and my offerings are apparently wrong. is there a way I can figure out what filetype it is so i can mount it correctly?
<Gadu1> supersasho: I don't see any reason your firefox shouldn't be working right now. I recommend purging firefox and deleting any leftover hidden mozilla stuff in your home folder. then reinstall firefox and add the flash deb while firefox isn't open
<koshar1> sebsebseb no ext4 for me as i use partimage for my snapshots
<supersasho> bobertdos: a few hours ago.. before i restarted the computer
<Conic> Uh
<sebsebseb> koshar1: partimage  that sounds like  a Windows app?
<Conic> Where did the screen resolution setting go?
<Gadu1> supersasho: also, backup your bookmarks O_O
<supersasho> Gadu1: and passwords!
<Conic> Oh, never mind
<Conic> Under display
<progre55> hi everybody! how to upgrade a bios on my laptop??
<koshar1> sebsebseb its on the gparted live cisk
<Gadu1> supersasho: that too ^_^
<koshar1> !partimage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage
<IndyGunFreak> progre55: thats not really an ubuntu issue.
<eseven73> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Ag0x> www.partimage.org
<supersasho> Gadu1: i'll try that probably, cause i dont see a reason for it not working.. thanks anyway :)
<floflo530> Bonsoire :)
<sebsebseb> Ag0x: ok
<progre55> IndyGunFreak, well, could you at least give me a hint? :)
<eseven73> if its a software you usually do !info <package> not !<package>
<sebsebseb> Ag0x: thanks
<gostone> well my eth 0 not functioning is an ubuntu issue!
<IndyGunFreak> progre55: its different for all laptops, pc's, etc.. you're going to have to search it out.
<Ag0x> sebsebseb: np
<progre55> IndyGunFreak, oh, I see, thanks man
<supersasho> bobertdos: the wierd thing is that on opera it does work
<grkblood13> i have a wireless network usb adapter, how come blue toothdoesnt recognize this as a device?
<[ifroog]> ANy one?
<koshar1> eseven73 thanks, if it were part of the ubuntu live disk i wouldnt have to use gpated live disk
<IndyGunFreak> grkblood13: what is the usb device?
<eseven73> I always use the gparted cd koshar1 :D
<eseven73> I donno why
<Ag0x> why u use partimage?
<IndyGunFreak> i prefer partedmagic
<grkblood13> its a belkin wireless network adapter i used for the internet
<koshar1> Ag0x: its easy and fast
<bobertdos> supersasho: Find the path of the plugin that Opera is using for flash. That's the key.
<zhurai> you realize there's a partition editor WITHIN the ubuntu livecd, right >_>
<muellisoft> [ifroog]: what?
<grkblood13> but i want to also use it for bluetooth capacblities
<IndyGunFreak> grkblood13: there's a lot of belkin wireless adapters... model?
<Ag0x> koshar1: only because its easy and fast?
<grkblood13> model #: F5D9050
<dori> how do I get ubuntu to start at runlevel 2 (no X)?
<koshar1> Ag0x: and because its effective,
<gostone> Any advice on my wired connection not functioning?
<muellisoft> dori: I suggest to remove gdm from /etc/rc*.d in order to make it not start.
<IndyGunFreak> grkblood13: doesn't look like it works...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin#USB
<bobertdos> supersasho: Type in opera:plugins and I think it will show you. If not, opera:config has an option somewhere to expose the paths.
<koshar1> gostone you didnt answer the qs i posted about your scenario
<lulzSauce> Hello, I am getting "BOOTMRG not found" on booting windows 7 after installing ubuntu. I've tried adding windows 7 manually to grub but it isn't working. Windows 7 is on /dev/sda3, and I'm using (hd0,2)
<grkblood13> IndyGunFreak, well it works fo the internet
<muellisoft> gostone: as anybody already pointed out: Plese tell us if the module was loaded correctly.
<dori> muellisoft: that doesn't seem like the best way, there has to be a way to configure it to start at rl 2
<gostone> koshar1 which question?
<IndyGunFreak> grkblood13: wel, then you made it further than them.
<lulzSauce> here's my menu.lst file:
<lulzSauce> http://pastie.org/460372
<gostone> ok well i need asistance on checking modules, sorry
<supersasho> bobertdos: could this be the one? /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<muellisoft> dori: maybe there is kernel parameter you can pass. But I don't know.
<koshar1> lulzSauce thats not a windows error, your bootstrap is attempting to boot windows, you havnt moves the win drive have you, ie swapped a hdd cable or altered bios ?
<bobertdos> supersasho: most likely
<kirbsah> In most Linux versions you can add the lines "JAVA_HOME=..." and "export JAVA_HOME" to your .bash_profile file.
<dori> they took out inittab, there must be a replacement, anyone know?
<kirbsah> how does one do this?
<koshar1> gostone what module did it use and what chipset is your ethernet
<muellisoft> gostone: you also want to prefix your IRC messages with the names of the people you're talking to. They loose track otherwise.
<Ag0x> anyone here with eee 4g ?
<grkblood13> IndyGunFreak, weird... i didnt do anything extra
<Conic> Heh, you know the best thing to do with security?
<Conic> Disable the display manager on startup
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Yes, I've actually moved(to the left) and expanded the windows partition
<lulzSauce> kosharl: I did this with gparted
<muellisoft> gostone: in order to see what modules are loaded, issue "lsmod" from your favourite terminal... Also check "dmesg" for any suspicious message. Feel free to pastebin both at, e.g., dpaste.com
<muellisoft> !pastebin | gostone
<ubottu> gostone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gostone> muellisoft koshar1 just looking for how to check modules
<koshar1> lulzSauce well your windows oot.ini or whatever they use these days will be pointing to the wrong partition
<koshar1> gostone lsmod
<supersasho> bobertdos: but when i look on the about:plugins in firefox i see that the same is used and enabled as in opera:plugins
<koshar1> lulzSauce  boot.ini sorry
<supersasho> bobertdos: and javascript is running fine on another sites, so that shouldnt be the issue also..
<lulzSauce> kosharl: How do I fix i
<lulzSauce> *it
<bobertdos> supersasho: What's the version number?
<supersasho> bobertdos: maybe i just use the workaround and watch youtube videos on opera :)
<supersasho> bobertdos: 10.0 r22
<koshar1> lulzSauce: i dont know i vary rarely use windows, try asking in #windows meanwhile your grub is now correct, its passing the boot sequence to the win partition and the win partition is now botching it up
<bobertdos> supersasho: Clear all of your browsing history and restart firefox.
<kirbsah> i dont have a .bash_profile  is this something i can just create?
<[ifroog]> kirbsah, I think its .bashrc
<gostone> muelisoft and koshar1 here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/159687/
<gostone> thanks
<dr_willis> kirbsah:   yes
<bobertdos> kirbsah: In Ubuntu, you can also use /etc/profile or I believe you can also use .profile in your home directory.
<Thurusiaz> Hey does anyone have an idea as to why I am having trouble with flash. A lot of youtube vids play the sound but are really laggy
<Thurusiaz> the controls barely work
<Thurusiaz> I have installed everything I can think of
<dr_willis> Thurusiaz:  what all did you insatll? flash works fine here.
<bobertdos> Thurusiaz: Are you using Firefox and what version of flash?
<Jordan_U> kirbsah, Yes, you can create your own .bash_profile
<Thurusiaz> I am using ff, where do I check the flash version
<Thurusiaz> it should be up to date
<michael_> click the blue icon in the bottom right of the ff window
<bobertdos> Thurusiaz: You are on Jaunty and installed from the repos, yes?
<koshar1> gostone can you post lspci as well?
#ubuntu 2009-04-28
<gostone> sure koshar1
<Thurusiaz> yep Jaunty
<bobertdos> Thurusiaz: and you installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<JustinBeaird> can someone help me with a resolution problem all games start out fine and after 2 minutes or so get very slow a change to 800x600 fixes it but last time i changed it to 800x600 102x768 disapered from the display manager and i had to reinstall to get it back
<supersasho> bobertdos: ok, i declare myself officially for stupid.. clearing history/cache/offlinedata/etc helped :D thank you and Gadu1 for your help :)
<gostone> here is the output from lspci koshar1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/159689/
<koshar1> gostone and also ifconfig
<kirbsah> jordan_u is there a document with the syntax for the .bash_profile?
<lorenzo_> hi, how do i align the heads on my hp printer? thanks
<zfmf> he guys, i installed 9.04, where can i change the language?
<Jordan_U> kirbsah, It for the most part simply runs the commands you enter there before the shell starts, as if you had typed them in. So if you want to add a directory to your PATH you would put "PATH=$PATH:~/bin". Basically just use "man bash"
<muellisoft> zfmf: you might want to install language packs through synaptic.
<kirbsah> jordan_u ok thank you.
<Guest36828> i have a problem, none of my programs that used to minimize to bottom do that anymore, they just disaapear
<Jordan_U> kirbsah, np
<koshar1> gostone ok your ethernet chip is a Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<bobertdos> lorenzo_: Install hplip. You can either try the version in the repos, or download it directly from the website for the latest version. This installs the absolute latest Linux drivers for HP products, which often includes the extra maintenance tools.
<gostone> here is the output koshar1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/159691/
<Jordan_U> Guest36828, Right click the bottom panel and re-add the "window list" applet
<pipegeek> How does wubi work?  Is the system actually installed directly into a chroot on ntfs, or does it go into a disk image?
<zfmf> muellisoft i installed it under ssystem -> administrtion -< language support and after?
<lorenzo_> bobertdos, thanks a lot! a true lifesaver :)
<Guest36828> how do i move the programs over so they arent crunched up like
<JustinBeaird> can someone help me with a resolution problem all games start out fine and after 2 minutes or so get very slow a change to 800x600 fixes it but last time i changed it to 800x600 1024x768 disapered from the display manager and i had to reinstall to get it back
<koshar1> gostone it would appear to be using this driver sis190                 26116  0
<Lafitte-> pipegeek: in a folder with virtual drive image
<pipegeek> ah
 * pipegeek is off to check out the wubi source, as he'd like to duplicate that setup in an ntfs partition on a flash drive, using a minimal debian install
<koshar1> gostone: and ifconfig is loading it ok it would seem, can you disable the wifi and try pinging your router?
<gorgonzola> how can i blacklist modules in the new 2.6.28 kernel? it's ignoring my blacklist directives...
<gostone> well koshar1, when i ran live it worked, and windows works on windows. So i know i can get dhcp from router
<Guest36828> >	how do i move the programs over so they arent crunched up like
<kirbsah> when i run anything that needs the java runtime (it is installed) it tells me i need to set the JAVA_HOME variable... do i do this in my .bash_profile?
<clearscreen> can I use xargs as 2nd parameter?
<randomusr> hello fellow linuxers
<randomusr> hehe
<bobertdos> kirbsah: There are lots of places you can do it, but yes.
<Lafitte-> randomusr: lol
<clearscreen> I want to pipe something to xargs, and do something like .... mv (some_location) (xargs)
<kirbsah> bobertdos, id prefer to do it somewhere global
<abe3k> hi guys , everytime I do an update-grub I end up with a menu.lst that has the title of "Debian GNU/Linux" instead of "Ubuntu", how do I fix this ?
<EagleScreen> what is the difference between ubuntu-laptop-mode y laptop-mode-tools packages?
<testbottu> !cron > testbottu
<ubottu> testbottu, please see my private message
<randomusr> I'm having some difficulty with Compiz Config, it won't hold the setting for Cube Atlantis
<bobertdos> kirbsah: In Ubuntu, you can use /etc/profile. You can also use /etc/.bashrc and other files like that.
<randomusr> I've enabled workarounds, but no luck
<randomusr> And Now I need therapy
<randomusr> lol
<kirbsah> bobertdos ah ok thank you
<goathead> are the Gusty repos offline now?
 * Lafitte- give randomusr a pat on the head
<limx> is there a possibility to get the logged in users from /proc ?
<limx> like the command users
<limx> but only from /proc
<randomusr> Lafitte, gee thanx but where's the leather couch
<Muelli> limx: try "w"
<Guest36828> anyone help me?
<Gacker> no
<limx> Muelli: i know w, but i want to read the logged in users from a file :)
<limx> i need this for a python script
<randomusr> Guest36828 Anyone has left the building much like Elvis
<randomusr> but we're here
<Guest36828> can someone help me please
<wall-e_> anyone have problems with with divx playing
<Muelli> well limx. You can read from a process' stdout as well. But to answer your question: I don't think it's possible to read the currently logged on users from the kernel.
<koshar1> gostone by the looks of it its a config issue, the hardware appears to be loading up ok as seen in ifconfig
<eseven73> !helpme | Guest36828
<ubottu> Guest36828: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<randomusr> Guest36828 Someone is ill today, what's issue?
<Muelli> limx: try something like subprocess.Popen(['w'], stdout=subprocess.PIPE).stdout.read()
<abe3k> everytime I do an update-grub I end up with a menu.lst that has the title of "Debian GNU/Linux" instead of "Ubuntu", how do I fix this ?
<hipitihop> I am pleased to report that the upgrade from 8,10 to 9.04 has fixed various problems with sound/microphone on my Dell Studio XPS laptop. So well done to those involved
<limx> Muelli: thx, currently i read this from users stdout
<bobertdos> wall-e_: What are you using?
<limx> Muelli: but i want to optimize the code
<limx> i think subproces.open is slow
<wall-e_> ubuntu 8.10
<Guest36828> i fixed the issue with the programs not displaying, but now they are all crushed over to one side and not spread out and i cant find a move button like their used to be
<irritatedskin> I accidentally deleted /var/lib/dpkg and now I can't update, how can I fix this?
<Muelli> limx: don't care about optimization. Care about beauty and maintainability of your code.
<limx> subprocess is slowing down my script
<bobertdos> wall-e_: More specifically, what are you using to play videos?
<wall-e_> i dot the gstramer and wondering if there are any other codec?
<Conic> Huh, why doesn't Ubuntu have the latest Eclipse?
<eseven73> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<toed> hey i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 on my way to installing 9.04, but after succesfully completing the upgrade and rebooting, all i get is a login: command line prompt
<Muelli> limx: I really won't buy this. But it's up to you of course.
<kirbsah> how do i find my java runtime directory?
<limx> Muelli: i know, clarity before performance :-) but my code needs to be fast
<bobertdos> wall-e_: There are MANY, MANY, MANY gstreamer codec packs. I would suggest installing them all. I always do.
<wall-e_> im not sure 100% what is in the avi,s
<bobertdos> wall-e_: either that or I install vlc
<Conic> Yeah, but the latest Eclipse has PHP, which I need
<ozzloy> do i have to do anything special to make sure my clock is set by ntp?
<wall-e_> but most just any divx/xvid or mpeg
<ozzloy> ubuntu 8.10?
<eseven73> Conic, so. use Gentoo then if you want bleeding edge
<Conic> It's not even bleeding edge.
<wall-e_> everything was working perfect on 8.04 then upgraded to 8.10 worked for about a month then did an update and is not working properly
<yabbo> anyone else having issues with ubuntu 9.04 and firefox hanging ?
<Muelli> well limx. You obviously have no clue what you are talking abuot. Writing in Python and caring for speediness is a contradiction most of the time. Plus: you have no clue how fast an "execve" systemcall is, not to mention how it compares to a read() on a (non existant, btw) file generated by the kernel.
<abe3k> everytime I do an update-grub I end up with a menu.lst that has the title of "Debian GNU/Linux" instead of "Ubuntu", how do I fix this ?
<eseven73> well again Ubuntu aims for stability not latest/greatest,,,,hmmmm try maybe a PPA or .deb
<eseven73> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DiJitalwench> yabbo: I haven't had that issue *yet* ... though I have noticed some missing libraries which are required for other things ;P
<Muelli> abe3k: sound like you've installed "grub2" or how this other package is installed. You probably have to install the "real" grub package.
<Muelli> s/is/is called/
<yabbo> DiJitalwench: i have 2 64 bit 9.04 and 1 32 bit with the same issue...
<ryjax2> what's the package from synaptic to install to get the autoconf command?
<Digit0> Hello
<yabbo> DiJitalwench:  although they were all beta versions to start with
<wall-e_> i upgraded again to 9.04 on this desktop and it flashed blue and crashed everytime
<Digit0> I have a problem with wine in the new 9.04
<Digit0> the games doesnt go fullscreen
<Digit0> any idea ??
<abe3k> <Muelli> : I have gfxboot installed yes
<limx> Muelli: so, executing uptime could be faster than reading the value from /proc/uptime e.g.?
<yabbo> i have an issue with my video drivers in 9.04 not likeing higher resolutions so im stuck at 1024x768... might have something to do with the same thing there Digit0
<abe3k> <Muelli> : isn't there a way of adding a default title setting in the menu.lst file ?
<DiJitalwench> Anyone know where I can get ia32 lib files (for amd64 arch) that ubuntu servers do not apparently have?
<wall-e_> so does compiz work propperly for anyone with 9.04??
<kirbsah> how do i find my java runtime directory?
<ryjax2> sorry...
<kirbsah> installation directory
<Muelli> abe3k: dunno. All I know is that "the other" grub package causes all headaches you can think of. Especially on kernel updates.
<Digit0> yabbo, well my X works normally, it's just that wine in fullscreen is not really fullscren
<abe3k> <Muelli> : understood , thanks
<ryjax2> what package do i install to get the autoheader command?
<Elinka> hello
<Guest83479> hi all
<Muelli> kirbsah: have a look at /etc/alternatives/java* :)
<yabbo> Digit0: check your wineconfig to make sure its set to the same rez
<Digit0> yep yep
<Digit0> it's the same
<Digit0> I didnt change anything
<Digit0> and it worked with 8.10
<kirbsah> muelli is there a generic way to search for stuff?
<yabbo> Digit0: i guess we just have to wait for a fix lol... i might roll back to 8.10 myself
<kirbsah> muelli and that dir doesnt exist... or was it meant as a joke?
<caeroe> why is fullscreen flash performance still so bad?  i tried all flash 10 alpha, stuff  from synaptic, etc.  i can't watch any fullscreen flash
<Guest83479> still having the spacing issue
<Muelli> kirbsah: depends on what your are looking for. If you're looking for files, "find" is your friend :)
<Muelli> kirbsah: uh. that was not intended to be a joke at all.
<ienorand> Where can I find that testing app that's used to preview themes and similar?
<Muelli> kirbsah: I believed, Ubuntu has a /etc/alternatives/ directory.
<kirbsah> muelli sorry
<kalakouentin> I have a perfectly functional installation of 8.04. Only reason I want to have 9.04 is so I have newer Pidgin, OO.org and gpu-support. You think it's worth the transition or it doesn't worth the hassle and I should just play around with the .deb's ?
<kirbsah> muelli i dont :(
<Muelli> kirbsah: try "update-alternatives"
<yabbo> kalakouentin: upgrade to 8.10
<DiJitalwench> LOL yabbo
<kirbsah> well i need to add JAVA_HOME= to my /etc/.bash_profile
<Muelli> well kirbsah. my 8.10 has a /etc/alternatives/.
<kalakouentin> :P
<Muelli> kirbsah: you better don't.
<wall-e_> i would stay with 8.04 or 8.10
<yabbo> kalakouentin: i would wait on 9.04... seams alot of people are having strange issues with random things
<mib_mmx8vt14> Hi All... i m doing a very small mistake somewhere and i m unable to configure internet on 9.04.. please please please help.. i ve been at this for th last 4 hours wit no luck
<kirbsah> muelli but i dont know what director to set JAVA_HOME= to
<DiJitalwench> right about now, I'd recommend sticking with 8.04 or 8.10
<h00k> kalakouentin, I'm on 9.04 and am not having any problems, check the release notes to see if any of the bulletins apply to you
<wall-e_> 9.04  seems to be not as worth the hassle ! or maybe i did something wrong
<DiJitalwench> just a few too many bugs in 9.04 yet
<kirbsah> muelli im using 9.04
<Muelli> kirbsah: simple. You let your system do it for you. Have a look at update-alternatives. It should do it for you.
<CokeNCode> hey guys
<yabbo> i have 9.04 on 3 systems and have bugs on all 3 lol
<Muelli> kirbsah: you might have to re-login thuogh.
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: hi, can you please help me
<Muelli> !helpme | mib_mmx8vt14
<ubottu> mib_mmx8vt14: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<kirbsah> muelli ok ill take a look thanks for the help
<alexief> hi I just installed ubuntu on my dads computer, and immediatley got a grub error 17 any way to fix this or a log file explaining why it happened
<CokeNCode> just bought a 32 inch sharp, but when i open movies, vlc crashes
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, what are you having problems with?
<kalakouentin> OK. I'll ask the same question in two-three weeks and see the reactions then. I'm keeping my 8.04.
<Gacker> alexif install ur grub again
<CokeNCode> or another program i try to use for that matter
<CokeNCode> same thing happens if i try to maximize a flash vid
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: configuring the network
<wall-e_> im using netbook remix 9.04 on this msi u100 wind and its the only thing that would install properly with usb
<alexief> gacker HOW
<h00k> !ask | mib_mmx8vt14
<ubottu> mib_mmx8vt14: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest95066> it's better writer 9.04
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: i have done this a year ago wuth 8.04
<Gacker> use ubuntu live cd
<sheena1> I'm preparing to clean install Jackalope, and was told to back up my ETC and my HOME folders. Does this include drivers for graphics, wireless, sound, all that stuff?
<DiJitalwench> I might actually be able to deal with 9.04, if I could find the missing ia32 libs that I need for my jailhouse apps
<kirbsah> muelli im working on a server... can use a gui :(
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: but this time it jst wont happen
<wall-e_> and got jaunty runnying on this other laptop but desktop effects dont work
<Muelli> kirbsah: what do you mean? Have I requested you to use a GUI?
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, you'll need to be more specific, I still don't know exactly whats going on.
<cousteau> when I plug my pendrive nautilus doesn't open its folder
<meatcar> does anyone know of a way to install kde on your system, and still be able to cleanly uninstall it after you've played around with it?
<kirbsah> muelli g alternatives?
<fifi_> Will a fresh install of Jaunty find the modem so that the modem "just works"?
<eseven73> !puregnome > meatcar
<ubottu> meatcar, please see my private message
<Muelli> cousteau: unplug your pendrive, do a "sudo dmesg -c", plug your pendrive in and pastebin us a result of your dmesg.
<Gacker> meatcar, u can use suse
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: i am able to ping to this xp machine frm where i m typing but i m not able to get on the internet (which is through this xp machine again)
<Muelli> kirbsah: no clue what you're talking abuot :-/
<wall-e_> meatcar you should be able to just partition your hardrive and put it on that partition
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, are you running Ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<CokeNCode> any suggestions ?
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: i have set the edit connection too many times... with no luck
<cousteau> I can auto-open CDs, DVDs, MP3 players... but the USB auto-mounts but doesn't auto-open
<eseven73> meatcar, prolly better to just get the Kubuntu Live CD
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: no
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: its on a laptop
<abe3k> I've solved the issue byt editng a file
<cousteau> I removed brasero, libbrasero-media0 and soundjuicer from my PC, don't know if that has something to do
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: usually does it :D
<wilhartu> why is KDE4 so slow with compiz gnome is much faster? is there some wayt o get it faster?
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, you're sharing a connection through another box running XP
<kirbsah> muelli ah sorry ok i see sorry
<meatcar> i wish to see how slow my system gets with KDE, but want to avoid the pain of reinstalling the wifi drivers
<lufis> Anyone know how to repeat a track in amarok 2?
<duxbarak> since the update to jaunty, when i open amarok, it says scanning music, gets to 93%, and stalls
<Ghoti> wilhartu: it's probably 'cause plasma and compiz are fighting for GPU cycles.
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: yes i m using that xp machine to type this
<ActionParsnip> wilhartu: config of gnome and kde will be different
<wilhartu> so what should i do then?
<sheena1> I was told to back up my ETC and my HOME folders. Does this include drivers for graphics, wireless, sound, all that stuff?
<fifi_> Hi... listen... IRC is great but I need to get a modem functioning on a laptop and I'm totally lost.  I persuaded this guy to but Ubuntu on it an my inability to get the modem functioning is hurting the movement.  May I please call some Ubuntu hero who can walk me through this?
<koshar1> lufis install amarok14
<abe3k> <ActionParsnip> : it lies in the update-grub file, edited the title line to 'title="$(lsb_release --short --id 2>/dev/null) $(lsb_release --short --release 2>/dev/null)" || title="Ubuntu"'
<Ghoti> wilhartu: decide which you want to use, and rill with that.
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: just a few houirs ago i was on the internet from the laptop using 8.10
<lufis> koshar1: Does 2 not have that feature?
<wilhartu> Ghoti: choose what?
<Ghoti> wilhartu: whether you want Compiz FX, or Plasma eye-candy
<koshar1> lufis: its a menu option like 1
<cousteau> it's like Nautilus auto-opens all kind of media but normal USB's
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, your Ubuntu install should just be DHCP, your XP machine, if configured correctly, should give your Ubuntu box an IP, it sounds like the XP machine isn't set up properly: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126
<abe3k> bye bye
<wilhartu> Ghoti: i disabled internat "effetcts" and run compiz still slow
<wilhartu> internal
<freehood4all> guide for installing amarok 2 on ubuntu 9.04 http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<lufis> koshar1: So it is. thanks! what a weird UI
<freehood4all> er amarok 14
<ActionParsnip> wilhartu: just ditch compiz, job done
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: i had changed from dhcp to static
<hvgotcodes> i just upgraded to jauny. have an ati card that requires fglrx drivers.  every time i resize a window or pick a tab system freezes for ~2seconds and cpu pegs
<wilhartu> ActionParsnip: and use KDE instedad ?
<hvgotcodes> is there anything i can do?
<Octoroks> Hello, I recently installed ubuntu 9.04. While running the live cd i noticed the graphics were choppy, so i checked "Hardware Drivers" and noticed "Nvidia accelerated graphics (Version 180)". So i install ubuntu, and the graphics are still choppy, i go to "Hardware Drivers", but "Nvidia accelerated graphics (Version 180)" is no longer there, what can i d
<aleceiffel> hmm reinstalled grub but i still get an error 17 i really shouldnt have done this to him haha
<Octoroks> o?
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: i did that coz that s what i had done in 8.10
<Ghoti> wilhartu: you might find more help in #kubuntu; I'm more at home in GNOME-ville than KDE
<ActionParsnip> freehood4all: already got, love 1.4  there is no xul remote for 2.0
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, I haven't done network connection sharing in XP in a while, I don't remember exactly.
<ActionParsnip> wilhartu: whatever you fancy
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: ok thanks anyways
<wilhartu> hmm
<ivan__> hello
<wall-e_> octoroks i think 9.04 is real buggy still
<jimobeirne> has anyone ever figured out how to fix the no sound issue with flash using OSS? I think I've tried darned near everything.............
<jimobeirne> all other sound is fine
<randomusr> Looking for help with Cube Atlantis, it won't stay enabled
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, DHCP should work on your Ubuntu provided the XP sharing is correct.
<Guest95066> 9.04 It is the best  thing and plus outpost in the world
<Octoroks> wall-e_: oh
<zamba> i want to remove the option of locking the screen and suspending and hibernating the machine for a user.. how can i do this?
<Octoroks> Well, there must be a solution.
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: do you mean automatic dhcp
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, yeah.
<wall-e_> iv installed it acouple different tims
<Muelli> zamba: sounds like you want to lockdown gconf. While I haven't experience with it, you might want to check "sabayon" to lockdown gconf
<h00k> wall-e_, what problems have you been having?
<karelm> Hi, I have some folders starting with a +. Nautilus sorts them based on the letter following the + but I'd like it to put the + folders at the top... any ideas if that's possible?
<eseven73> give Jaunty a few weeks to work out all the kinks, every release goes through growing pains even if they've been Alpha/Beta tested its impossible to find all the bugs during testing phases, 8.10 was the same way...
<mib_mmx8vt14> h00k: i changed it back to auto dhcp by right clicking the network icon in the taskbar... do i need to do it elsewhere too>
<h00k> mib_mmx8vt14, no, that's it
<wall-e_> desktop effects, booting
<h00k> wall-e_, what do you have for a graphics card, also what 'booting' problems?
<Guest95066> Wonderful work in ext4 for ssd
<user01> is there a quick way to create a send mail server to send an email?
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: the problem might be in your bridge connection in network settings
<Ghoti> user01: apt-get install <mail server package>  :)
<cousteau> looks like I also disabled the eject button for devices
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: just a thought
<wall-e_> i got it to boot the fistime but then uptated after installing some pretty normal things and froze with just mouse function
<user01> a local server will configure to my local time for sending?
<sheena1> Can anyone tell me what is in my /ETC folder? Does this include my drivers settings?
<Ghoti> Did they really disable ctrl+alt+backspace in 9.04?
<user01> or UTC?
<h00k> Ghoti, yep
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: its mainly settings  for a few things
<duxbarak> sheena1: it's mostly configuration files
<eseven73> !dontzap | Ghoti (yep)...
<ubottu> Ghoti (yep)...: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: bridge connection?
<Ghoti> thanks, eseven73
<eseven73> :)
<ald_> anyone has the bitstream font in urxvt?
<sheena1> actionparsnip, duxbarak: so not drivers? Is there a way to back those up? This is my only computer, so if I put 9.04 on and find out my wireless doesn't work, I have no way to get the drivers!
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: on the xp machine, it sounds like your bridging, right?
<Octoroks> Can anyone help getting my nvidia card to work at its full potential?
<h00k> sheena1, if your wireless works in 8.10, they'll work in 9.04
<psychic> anyone know if its possible to reconfigure a mic input to being an output ??
<jimobeirne> Octoroks- whats wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: then plan ahead, get them noe
<ActionParsnip> *now
<Guest95066> it's a great progression for machine eeeps acer acer aspire one and other net books
<jimobeirne> Octoroks- using the latest reccomended driver?
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: i have a wireless router that takes cabled connections too... i have always stuck in a cable wit a new ubuntu install , got the graphics and wireless drivers working and then connecrted only wirelessly
<sheena1> h00k: thanks
<h00k> sheena1, no problem.  The drivers are built in, you don't need to back them up like in Windows
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: or use wired connection to get up and running
<Ax3> greetings, how do I determine my version of rtorrent ?
<Ax3> thanks! :)
<Octoroks> jim0203: that is the thing, nothing shows up in "Hardware Drivers" for it.
<sheena1> actionparsnip: it seems i should be alright, yeah i didn't think of using a wire :$
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: oh, ok, i thought you were bridging your connection through your xp machine, nm then
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: the xp machine has the internet connection which is shared t other machines thru the router
<Octoroks> jimobeirne: *
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: think outside the box :)
<jimobeirne> Octoroks- need to enable the sources
<freehood4all> Ax3: run rtorrent it lists the version at the top
<sheena1> h00k: i'm an ex-windows user, you can tell, eh? :) i've only been on ubuntu for about 9 months now, still learning. This is my first clean install (with back up) so I'm kind of nervous!
<jimobeirne> system/prefs/software sources
<Ax3> thanks freehood4all
<sheena1> actionparsnip: Thanks. I can't believe i didn't think i can just plug the blue wire into my machine. How bizarre is that!
<Octoroks> jimobeirne: i clicked the box in "source code" but it just makes it orange and dosn't put a check mark.
<h00k> sheena1, no problem, its understandable.  I hope you find the community helpful
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: to ununtu machine connects to router which connects to xp machine, which connects to ...?
<psychic> does anyone know if its possible to make a microphone in put into an audio out??
<freehood4all> no prob Ax3
<jimobeirne> third party software-> both the jaunty prtners
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: so*
<jimobeirne> then let it reload,,,and voila, yuou should get a pop up saying drivers are available
<Ghoti> psychic: Do you mean to use the mic port as an *output*  In almost all cases, probably not.
<Octoroks> jimobeirne: trying that now, thanks
<mib_mmx8vt14> the xp machine connects to th router... the router has inoputs for other machines or wireless for laptops
<psychic> yes
<jimobeirne> no prob
<psychic> ok
<sheena1> Anyone have a good walkthrough for creating a separate HOME partition during a clean install?
<jek2bd> anyone know what the command to increase and decrease the volume is so I can add a keyboard shortcut? I'm not looking for the command that launches the volume control window.
<h00k> !home | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<psychic> well thanks
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: the xp machine connects to th router... the router has inoputs for other machines or wireless for laptops
<sebsebseb> sheena1: yeah what the bot gave, but you don't really need one anymore it seems
<jimobeirne> Octoroks- I have dual nvidia 8800 (768MB) cards in mine in an SLI config. now THAT was fun to figure out...
<h00k> sebsebseb, its quite a good idea, yet
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: so router's uplink goes to your internet? or the xp machine connects directly to your internet and shares to router?
<ActionParsnip> jimobeirne: satisfying when you do isnt it?
<sebsebseb> sheena1 h00k and here's why,  if you re install and don't format the partition,  I have been told that the home data stays in tact.
<clearscreen> ◔ ◡ ◔
<sebsebseb> sheen1 h00k  that is as of 8.04
<cousteau> Ax3: aptitude show rtorrent
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: yes the xp connects directly and shares to router
<sheena1> sebsebseb: i dont? i've been told that if i partition it now (when i do the install) then next time, i dont have to back anything up.
<jimobeirne> indeedy! Now, if I could just get the sound to work in Flash.... :-(
<sebsebseb> sheena1: that used to be the case sure
<cousteau> (oops, I just answered a very old comment)
<jimobeirne> have to use the OSS drives due to the soundblaster card I have
<sebsebseb> sheena1: ,but  you can re install with the home data staying in tact on /  I have been told
<meatcar> is it possible to make ubuntu recognize what browser is open, and use that as the default one?
<wall-e_> http://www.control-escape.com/linux/lx-partition.html
<wall-e_>  walkthrou
<h00k> sebsebseb, sheena1: then you have different files laying around, etc.  It's quite a good idea to have your /home separate.
<dijikul> I upgraded ubuntu on my AspireOne netbook to 9.04, but now my wireless isn't working -- I don't see any wireless networks and it says "no network connection" rather thangiving me the list of hotspots..  anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: on hovering over the network icon in the taskbar it shows quot eth0 active
<sheena1> sebsebse: I think that's what i did when i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10. an Upgrade, rather than a clean install?
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 the xp machines settings should be irellevent, if the live disk conencts the perm should to
<k4_k4> hi i got a question - i am on ubuntu , and kdeplasma-addons asks me to install :  * OpenGL  <http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net>
<k4_k4> what package is this ? if i try to install mesa-dev* it want to remove nvidia-glx-180-dev --- so what to do ?
<dijikul> I upgraded ubuntu on my AspireOne netbook to 9.04, but now my wireless isn't working -- I don't see any wireless networks and it says "no network connection" rather thangiving me the list of hotspots..  anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: i can even ping the xp machine
<sebsebseb> h00k: see above,  the home will always stay there, with what I was saying
<h00k> sebsebseb, I understand that, but then you have cruft laying around from not formatting the root / partition.
<sebsebseb> sheena1: you shoudn't be using  your  computers hard disk as the major storage device anyway, and backing up stuff you want to keep for sure elsewhere, because hard disks can suddenly fail, and  then  it costs a lot of money to get data back from them
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: ok, i used to do that, i'm assuming that in the xp machine, you'll need a bridge between the connection to the internet, and the eth0 that connects to the router
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 can you log into the modem from the linuc box via a web session
<sebsebseb> h00k: no  the new install just goves over  the  old root files or whatever
<koshar1> duxbarak bridge?
<sheena1> sebsebseb: I know. I don't do any thing that's actually important, and when i do, i have it on google-docs or email anyway. I'm aware of the risks i take with only one HD
<sebsebseb> h00k: popey an op of #ubuntu-uk told me about this before
<jimobeirne> hey, whats everyone using for backup or imaging their systems?
<koshar1> jimobeirne partimege here
<ubuntunoobneedin> I am running an intel 3495 abg and when i upgraded from 8.1 to 9.4 it quit working how do i make my wifi work again?
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: i did not understand wat you meant
<Ghoti> jimobeirne: I use dd :)
<dijikul> I upgraded ubuntu on my AspireOne netbook to 9.04, but now my wireless isn't working -- I don't see any wireless networks and it says "no network connection" rather thangiving me the list of hotspots..  anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<freehood4all> jimobeirne: rsync
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 your modem is an ethernet modem yes?
<sebsebseb> !backup | jimobeirne
<ubottu> jimobeirne: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Octoroks> jimobeirne: it didn't work :\
<ktsirig_> hello all! any good free IDE for PHP?
<Guest95066> Ubuntu 9.04 it's marvellous
<jimobeirne> Octoroks- it sometimes take a few minutes
<koshar1>  Ghoti real men backup with dd :-)
<sheena1> h00k: I'm having nasty problems with my Flash drivers, and was told that upgrading might fix it, but if i spend 4 hours doing that and it doesnt, i'll have to do the clean install anyway. i figure i'm best to just do it right the first time, and since i'm doing it, i'd like to create the partitions the right way. I didn't know of all this when I initially put ubuntu on this machine. The link you sent, though, seems to be for setting it up
<Ghoti> koshar1: :D
<sebsebseb> Guest95066: for new Ubuntu users sure, but for people who have used Ubuntu for awhile,  it's not that amazing
<nnutter> What might make changes in a .xmodmap work according to xev but not working any other programs?
<_Brun0_> How can I open an app without window decoration? KarmenWM is decoration Tint2 and clearly a dock should not have wm decoration.
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anyone help fix my wifi it was fine in 8.1 but after upgrade to 9.4 it quit working its an intel 3495 abg
<Ax3> thanks cousteau
<h00k> sebsebseb, upgrade from distro x to distro x+1, some packages are different, unused, but they're still going to be lying there in your / folder unused.  I prefer to keep my HD clean.
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: if it's set up how i think it is, you need a network bridge.  highlight the two connections(internet and eth0 to router) in Network Connections, right click on one, and click bridge connections in menu
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: i m using a dlink wireless router
<Led_Zeppelin> Can someone please help me configure X on Jaunty? I am on CLI now, and using nvidia drivers. I keep getting (EE): No devices detected. Fatal server error: no screens found
<lucax> ubuntu developers give the users the option to choose what sound deamon to use alsa or pulseaudio!
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: th xp machine(this) is connected to the router
<jimobeirne> Led- have you tried "startx"?
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: what kind of isp do you have?
<sebsebseb> h00k: yeah maybe some files left behind after an upgrade, but they will hardly take up any space anyway those files
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 does it hae an web inteface?
<Led_Zeppelin> jimobeirne, yes. ofcourse. Thats what I get
<jimobeirne> oh, sorry
<mib_mmx8vt14> duxbarak: very basic
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 the xp machine is comnnected how? usb? ethernet?
<h00k> sebsebseb, like I said, I prefer to have my HD clean of unnecessary files
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: cable
<duxbarak> mib_mmx8vt14: dial-up? cable? dsl? t1?
<sebsebseb> h00k: ok so you clean  a nice clean install of 9.04 and maybe did Ext4 to?
<jimobeirne> Led- what kind of card do u have?
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: the regular gray network cable
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: i think cat5
<Octoroks> jimobeirne: should i reboot?
<jimobeirne> wortha shot kiddo
<Led_Zeppelin> jimobeirne, nvidia G72 [Geforce 7300 LE]
<Guest95066> hay tontos que nacen y tontos que hay que hacer
<Ghoti> !es | Guest95066
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 ok so you should be able to log onto the modem over ethernet,  whats your intranet range, 10.10 or 192.168?
<ubottu> Guest95066: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<h00k> sebsebseb, I ran Jaunty from beta on ext4, but I always keep my /home separate and just reformat / when needed (if I want to try multiple distros on my laptop or whatever, they both can use the same /home)
<jimobeirne> Led- gotta finda way to update your software sources via cli and then update the drivers
<Led_Zeppelin> jimobeirne, i did already
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: 192.168.0.1 is this xp machine, .2 is the router
<Led_Zeppelin> then what?
<jimobeirne> and, unfortnatuely..I'm not THAT good
<sheena1> h00k: I'm having nasty problems with my Flash drivers, and was told that upgrading might fix it, but if i spend 4 hours doing that and it doesnt, i'll have to do the clean install anyway. i figure i'm best to just do it right the first time, and since i'm doing it, i'd like to create the partitions the right way. I didn't know of all this when I initially put ubuntu on this machine. The link you sent, though, seems to be for setting it up
<sebsebseb> h00k: yeah I already know about home
<Led_Zeppelin> screw it, howcan I can I even get a simple vesa or vga
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 so your xp box is the gateway? whats the dlink model?
<sebsebseb> h00k: if I am going to put another distro on,  I  like to  set up my partitions for it again anyway,  and  it seems a waste to have a 16gb or so /  that is only being used for Linux programs, and so not much space used,  with a seperate home that is big
<bmg__> i need a good scanner how hellp me?????
<Led_Zeppelin> I need something, I am getting desperate
<tehboriz> hey guys my ubuntu doesn't boot, i started upgrading to 9.04 and my net died so when i rebooted i get all these grey screens
<Guest95066> viva españa y la lengua de cervantes
<jimobeirne> Led- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<ryjax2> LS
<Ghoti> !es > Guest95066
<ubottu> Guest95066, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> h00k: rather use my  hard disk space more properly.  I am thinking about not bothering with a seperate home this time round,  when  I get rid of this  8.10 to,  9.04 alpha6, to beta, to rc,  install and put  9.04 on with Ext4
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: that doesn't sound good.. thats one reason i hate using the net to upgrade
<bmg__> i need a good scanner how hellp me?????
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anyone help me with intel 3495 wifi not working
<wavis> hi everyone. i need some help finding the maven executable after running "sudo apt-get install maven2". "which maven" finds nothing. is there an apt command for inspecting the files modified by a package installation?
<sebsebseb> h00k:  I currently have a seperate home, and / and home are Ext3
<sebsebseb> h00k: and a lot of / is not being used
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, what do you reccomend? I wanna finish the upgrade or at least fix my XORG... i get get into command line easily
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntunoobneedin: intel typically works out of the box.
<helpme> can i install a mac os on a pc if so how
<duxbarak> Guest95066: che, dejá
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: dlink wireless router
<sheena1> sebsebseb: what is EXT3, EXT 4?
<sebsebseb> sheena1: what?
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 which dlink router? 501? 301 ? 304?  whats the model number
<Ghoti> sheena1: ext3 and ext4 are filesystems used for storing files on hard drives.
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: you can try reconfiguring..
<IndyGunFreak> not sure how much good it will do.
<jimobeirne> sebsebseb-- they are file systems, like FAT, FAT32, NTFS....
<tehboriz> how would i do that? i'm new at this IndyGunFreak
<sebsebseb> helpme: yes you can, but it's not fully legal, and it won't work as well as Mac OS X on real proper Mac hardware
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: i m not suire of this
<sheena1> ghoti, sebsebseb: thanks ghoti. is one better? is there a "Best" one?
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 do you care to read the sticker underneath it?
<jimobeirne> helpme, better to load Ubuntu onto a MAC :) thats what i did!
<Ghoti> sheena1: ext4 is the newest, but there are still a couple kinks to work out in my opinion. I recommend  ext3
<jimobeirne> dual boot my macboook pro
<jimobeirne> awesome
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    just take generic defaults, see if that gets you back to a working desktop, but i wouldn't get my hopes up
<zhanx> firefox crashes after i loaded a new security module, is there a way or a file to edit remove the module
<jimobeirne> I agree with Sheena
<sebsebseb> sheena1: no  best  file system, but  Ext4  in certain ways is better than Ext3, but  Ext4  by the sounds of things is also not 100% stable yet, but loasd of people ran without problems.
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: i think its dir-300
<supernix> Someone was telling me there was a better alternative to run Windows based programs on Ubuntu other than WINE
<sheena1> ghoti: i choose this when I first do the clean install, right? i seem to remember it asking me about file systems last time..
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, thanks, i'll try it now
<jimobeirne> some reports of data loss with EXT4
<sebsebseb> sheena1: as an experiended Ubuntu user and by what I seen of 9.04 it seems pretty much pointless to me really,  except for  Ext4
<supernix> anyone know what they might have been talking about ?
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 can you confirm that by reading the sticker?
<InfoNutz> hellow all, if i were to delete a file/directory where would i find the log showing this... under /var/log ???
<sebsebseb> supernix: sure
<sebsebseb> supernix: a virtual machine?
<Ghoti> sheena1: correct
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: yes its written on it dir-300
<sheena1> sebsebseb: what do you mean? that 9.04 is pointless, or that selecting a file system is pointless? or somethign else?
<sebsebseb> supernix: not any good for 3D windows gaming though or stuff like that
<supernix> That might be what he was talking about
<supernix> hmm
<sebsebseb> supernix: you run  Windows inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine
<bmg__> i need a good scanner how hellp me?????
<bmg__> i need a good scanner how hellp me?????
<bmg__> i need a good scanner how hellp me?????
<FloodBot2> bmg__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<supernix> He just mentioned that WINE uses more ram than another alternative
<Guest95066> josep pla write inglis
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 ok and it looks like this? http://www.dlink.com.ph/products/dlhome.asp?sec=&pid=602
<supernix> How can I setup a VM?
<zhanx> never mind got it
<bmg__> k
<sebsebseb> supernix: wine is a Windows application compatabilty  layour.  Wine is not an emulater
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: gosh.. it s that
 * nemini zZzz
<ubuntunoobneedin> i need help figuring out why my wifi quit working after upgrading 8.1 to 9.4
<supernix> sebsebseb: how can I get a working VM ?
<sebsebseb> supernix: it tricks  Windows programs into working on  Linux or Mac, but  as a result it's also not perfect, and some apps won't work at all, or not well
<Guest95066> 04
<sebsebseb> supernix: first of all how much RAM do you have?
<supernix> I have a professor that only writes C code using Visual Studio
<dr_willis> wine is amazing in that it does work as well as it does.
<helpme> it is that i had been given a panther os so i would like see how will it would work but it will not load up off the cds
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 ok and your ubuntu PC is connected to one of the 4 ethernet ports on the back of the modem directly ?
<jimobeirne> supermix:: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-virtualbox-2.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04-desktop
<sebsebseb> supernix: if you don't have enough RAM, you can't virtual machine
<supernix> I have 4 gigs
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntunoobneedin: if you boot a 9.04 Live CD, does your wireless work, or have you tried?
<sebsebseb> jimobeirne: that link is a bit old etc
<ubuntunoobneedin> indy have not tried
<sebsebseb> supernix: ok  4GB no problem then
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu1969: which intel device was it again
<sheena1> When I go into "System monitor --> Resources", I see a partial purple circle labelled "Memory". is this my RAM?
<jimobeirne> yes, but works fine, same methodolgy
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: yes it s a laptop .. cable connected ... is able to ping both the router and the xp mahcine
<jimobeirne> or do vm server
<supernix> actually might just be 3 gigs on this machine one of the others has 4 not sure if this particular one is it
<ubuntunoobneedin> its an intel 3495 abg
<sebsebseb> supernix: Do you  have a Windows CD?
<Guest95066> i sili thinks
<supernix> Yes I do
<wavis> bmg__: your question isn't ubuntu related, but try this: http://www.cnet.com/1770-5_1-0.html?query=scanner&tag=srch
<sebsebseb> supernix: bought or pirated?
<Guest95066> esperanto
<supernix> I am a computer major so I have access to either XP or Vista
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 ok try to connect to the modem with firefox, just put the modem address in as 192.168.0.2 and see if a login screen comes up
<supernix> Both free from college
<sebsebseb> supernix: yeah that's what Microsoft do,  give out their software free to students, to lock them in
<supernix> Yeah I know it erks me
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: do you mean in the address bar of the brower
<jimobeirne> I think the price is wrapped up in your tuition ;-)
<sebsebseb> supernix: well with 4GB RAM, you could  run  Vista and XP  at the same time, in virtual machines with Ubuntu as host
<supernix> been trying to get the school hooked on Open Source
<Guest95066> micro soffff no please
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 yes
<supernix> sebsebseb: how can I setup a VM?
<sebsebseb> supernix: Do you  want USB suppourt in the vm?  also  maybe you want to network them together?
<supernix> can I just download and install it from the packages manager?
<zhurai> supernix: VirtualBox/VMWare
<zamba> supernix: or xen
<zamba> supernix: or kvm
<supernix> USB support would be nice
<sebsebseb> zhurai: yes I am getting to that
<Guest95066> no mico-soft
<zhurai> :P
<supernix> What do you mean network them together?
<Guest95066> nono macaco
<usser> supernix, or qemu
<jimobeirne> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-on-ubuntu-8.10
<sebsebseb> supernix:   it can all be networked together
<supernix> Do you have to buy VMware?
<usser> supernix, dont use vmware server, it sucks
<sebsebseb> supernix: so you can share files  between each os or whatever
<jimobeirne> not the server edition
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: when i accessed 192....0.2 i came to the dlink login page
<frankS2> http://pastie.org/460469 hi i get this hwne i try to start Xorg anyone have a clue what it amy be?
<jimobeirne> Workstation, yes
<sebsebseb> supernix: yes  don't use VMware server or player
<jimobeirne> ESX, YESSSSS
<supernix> lol thanks for the heads up I am new to VM
<FloodBot2> jimobeirne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest95066> supermono intro in atack
<sebsebseb> supernix: VMware player is a not very good consumer version, and  server isn't that good either
<jimobeirne> vmware server is free
<sebsebseb> supernix: the other versions of vmware are meant to be paid for
<supernix> sebsebseb: yes that is what I would like then I would love to be able to exchange files between the two
<usser> supernix, virtualbox is your best bet, download the package from sun.com
<sebsebseb> supernix: also  Virtaulbox has the advantage of being able to run vmware virtual machines :)
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 thats good, it means you can talk to your modem, what i suspect is happining is your xp box has been configured as the dhcp server, you should use your modem for that
<TopBunny88>  would my laptop support wmware server?
<helpme> should  i do any thing to my bios or any thing to get the disk to read  so i can load a mac os on a pc
<disregardthat> My apt is broken!
<BlackCoffee> hi i have sort of a system problem,i had to rewrite the mbr due to the installation of winxp after ubuntu,both systems work fine now BUT i can't see my cd/dvd devices,anyone knows what might've caused this?
<Guest95066> supername
<zhurai> <disregardthat> My apt is broken! <-- how so?
<sheena1> How many GB do I need for my / partition for 9.04? Where do I find this info?
<sebsebseb> supernix: ok I haven't done it, but I think it can be done,  you can  find out about that later in #vbox or  I guess by reading the virtualbox manual
<supernix> usser: can I get that from the packages manager?
<sebsebseb> supernix: ,but first let's get the vm  sorted out :D
<disregardthat> I tried installing an update, and one package refuses to install.
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: oh.. where should i make this change in ubuntu
<disregardthat> Let me get the exact line...
<usser> supernix, you can but the version in the repos is crippled, no usb support
<zhurai> do: sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> sheena1: depends
<sheena1> sebsebseb: on?
<supernix> ah ok
<jimobeirne> it depends your laptop and the virtual machine
<sebsebseb> sheena1: I would do like 16gb for /
<zhurai> just in case
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14: no in the router,
<sebsebseb> sheena1: ,but you can get by with 8GB even
<disregardthat> I tried, that's what led to this
<disregardthat> I was installing tzdata:
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 can you log into the router
<supernix> thanks for the heads up once again this will save me much time
<Conic> What the...
<Conic> Sound suddenly broke
<disregardthat> Wait, pastebin might be ideal for this.
<xortham314> Hi guys.  I'm having trouble getting wifi to work on my toshiba satelite laptop.  My link is up but I can not associate with the access point.  If I pastebin my /etc/network/interfaces, can someone take a look?
<Guest95066> speak
<koshar1> user and pw for dlink are usually admin -admin
<sebsebseb> sheena1: that is as long as you got a seperate home partition.  otherwise your 8GB would fill up pretty quickly I think
<zhurai> <disregardthat> Wait, pastebin might be ideal for this. <-- was going to say that :P
<sebsebseb> sheena1: same thing for the 16gb  /
<Guest95066> speek
<sheena1> sebsebseb: I'll do 16. I have tons of HD space, so bigger is fine. Yes, separate home is the plan
<supernix> going to get that virtual box from sun real quick gang
<sebsebseb> sheena1: by default /  also has home as part of it
<sebsebseb> sheena1: and a seperate home isn't really needed as such anymore
<sheena1> sebsebseb: do I do home as the rest of my drive?
<disregardthat> zhurai: http://pastebin.com/d31232d24
<jimobeirne> virtual box works fine...I have used both
<Burke9077> anyone know of a command line torrent program that I can use on a server without being root?
<sheena1> sebsebseb: after the issues I've had this time, i really think a separate home is the way to go for me
<BlackCoffee> hi i have sort of a system problem,i had to rewrite the mbr due to the installation of winxp after ubuntu,both systems work fine now BUT i can't see my cd/dvd devices,anyone knows what might've caused this?
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: ok i ve logged in... the pwd was changed by me some time agol.. but i remmembered...
<jimobeirne> I run esx and a san here at home, am a VCP and all that
<sebsebseb> supernix: ok go to http://www.virtualbox.org and download it for Linux hosts
<octoroks> jimobeirne, it worked, thank you very much <3
<porter1> Anyone know why during install I get the " No common CD-ROM drive was detected" screen? I can't seem to get my drive detected
<sebsebseb> supernix: the binary for Linux hosts,  that's the closed source version which also has usb and networking suppourt
<sheena1> sebsebseb: do I do home as the rest of my drive?
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: do i go to manual internet connection?
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 see if you can find the dhcp settings
<wavis> can anyone give me a clue on inspecting what files were installed by apt-get install? I've done a bunch of googling and manual reading and it's difficult for me to believe that this functionality is just missing. is it?
<jimobeirne> Octo- cool beans
<mib_mmx8vt14> koshar1: ok
<Burke9077> anyone know of a command line torrent program that I can use without being root?
<sebsebseb> supernix:  your on 4GB RAM? so your on 64bit?
<sebsebseb> sheena1: /   home and swap
<sheena1> sebsebseb: and what happens if my partitions don't add up to exactly my full drive? does it matter?
<zhurai> try clearing your packages cache, as (to me) looks like it is...well
<sebsebseb> sheena1: home would be the rest of your drive yeah
<zhurai> corrupted ish
<sebsebseb> sheena1: so no Windows on there?  :d
<lucax> what does 4gb of ram has to do with 64bits? 64bits is more a matter of the processor
<dr_willis> wavis:   theres some command that lists them.. i forget what one. :) or use install and use  'mc' and examine the contents of the .deb file.
<sheena1> sebsebseb: i figure 2gb Swap, 16 gb / and the rest (160 gb approx) home
<dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0 (jaunty), package size 25 kB, installed size 172 kB
<sebsebseb> lucax: yes, but I asked,  beause of virtualbox
<Guest95066> las palabras nunca han significado mucho , o sea no son ni serán dueñas de nada
<lucax> sebsebseb: whats the issue?
<TopBunny88> sheena1: I would recommend that you create a swap partition that is at least two times you physical memory
<sheena1> sebsebseb: no. don't like XP, won't use vista, used 2k for a while but its horribly unstable on newer machines, so ...
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 Click Setup and then click Network Settings. check the Enable DHCP Server server checkbox. Click Save Settings to continue
<sheena1> topbunny88: really? Can you explain why? I can do that easily.
<sebsebseb> sheena1: yeah  2 times  the size of your RAM, if  your computer can hibernate/sleep otherwise 1GB swap is fine
<sebsebseb> sheena1: ok cool :)
<sebsebseb> sheena1: yeah it's nice to  run Linux only
<ted_> hello
<jimobeirne> and adjust your swappiness sheena
<sheena1> sebsebseb, topbunny88: i read that as long as it was the same as my RAM, it was fine?
<Guest95066> adoro la poesia insignificante mas alla del lenguaje
<jimobeirne> si
<jimobeirne> lol
<sebsebseb> sheena1: double your RAM for  hibernate/sleep
<sheena1> sebsebseb: will do. thanks.
<sebsebseb> sheena1: unless your going to try and do that, you don't really need a swap, since you got 4GB RAM
<Saruji> hello all, does anybody know how can I move the gnome-do to the top of the screen?.....there isnt an option in preferences and googling got me the answer that it really isnt in there (properties).....can anyone point me in the right direction please?
<TheOtherHatter> Where are the config files for the usb automounter?
<porter1> Anyone know why during install I get the " No common CD-ROM drive was detected" screen? I can't seem to get my drive detected
<sheena1> sebsebseb: i do want hibernate as an option. and i have tons more HD space than I need. i have 2GB ram, not 4, though
<koshar1> mib_mmx8vt14 you also want your routers ip address to be 192.168.0.1
<Guest95066> loque quise decir y no pude porque este listo se salió por la tangente de pitágoras
<BlackCoffee> shut up S
<sebsebseb> sheena1: 2GB RAM put the 32bit version on, even if your computer has a 64bit proccessor
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: i m sorry i got disconnecrted
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: i m the guy with the dlink router... dhcp thing
<sheena1> sebsebseb: can you explain why? faster run, or..?
<koshar1> ) mib_s9h30x5n: thats ok that happens when the modem reboots,
<sebsebseb> sheena1: well loads of people say that won't really notice or get any advantage of 64bit Linux unless at least 4GB RAM
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: what change should i do in this page, enable dhcp server is selecrted
<BlackCoffee> :(
<BlackCoffee> hi i have sort of a system problem,i had to rewrite the mbr due to the installation of winxp after ubuntu,both systems work fine now BUT i can't see my cd/dvd devices,anyone knows what might've caused this?
<sheena1> sebsebseb: so it's not about compatibility, but about improvements?
<Guest95066> en 1929 lorca escribe poeta en nueva york
<koshar1> you also should scange the modem to 192.168.0.1 in the modems web admin, you will then need to log back into the modem as 192.168.0.1 then,
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: there is a list of dhcp clients... but i think its the older one
<sebsebseb> sheena1: well 32bit is also more compatible still
<Brando753> any idea on how to fix my hp pavilion dv5t laptop, since i upgraded to 9.04 my speakers wont work, onnly my
<Saruji> anybody?
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: but this xp machine is 192.168.0.1
<sebsebseb> sheena1: 64bit Linux is meant to be way better than 64bit Windows though, but people say  need at least 4GB RAM really for 64bit
<sheena1> sebsebseb: is there a way for me to check which version of 8.10 i have now? whether its 64 or 32?
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n it shouldnt be, 1 is reserver for the gateway thats why ubuntu wont conenct, it thingk your xp box is the gateway
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: there is a field here called Router ip Addess... is this where i need to maje the change
<severity1> koshar1
<ted_> I only have 2 gigs of ram in my 64 bit machine and runs great
<sebsebseb> sheena1: well you would nromalely know which one you installed
<jimobeirne> later gators
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work.
<jimobeirne> poof
<severity1> do you have a router and modeM?
<severity1> is it like this?
<tritium> sheena1: uname -a, and inspect the output
<severity1> modem connects to internet
<mishkins> I have a eee custom ubuntu release (not even sure which) but the  kernal is linux 2.6.27-8-eeepc-lean  , the update manager says 9.04 available click to upgrade. 2 questions, will that mess with my drivers? Like end up with my wireless stop working if the 9.04 isn[t a eee version. And b does this like reset the os or will all my settings keep?\
<koshar1> severity1 yes
<severity1> router/switch wit web admin connects to modem
<sheena1> sebsebseb: i suppose you would, but.. i dont :)
<severity1> and computer connects to switch?
<sheena1> tritium: thanks
<BlackCoffee> life's not worth living if i can't read my dvd disks on my computer :(
<sebsebseb> sheena1: how did you install?  it's sounding like you installed with wubi, which I woudn't recommend for long term Ubuntu usage
<koshar1> severity1 i have modem/router > switch > pcs and accesspoint
<severity1> mode also has web admin?
<sheena1> tritium, if my username is "home", would it be "home -a"?
<severity1> okayt
<tritium> sheena1: no, the command is "uname -a", just like it's spelled.
<severity1> set your modems ip is good as is
<sheena1> sebsebseb: i originally installed 8.04 from cd with no help (didnt know about IRC or forum then really), so i can't really say what i did. I want to do it right this time!
<sebsebseb> BlackCoffee: ok  get the  libdvdcss2  from the midibuntu repo,  hopefully someone can provide a link for that
<Saruji> how do i move gnome-do to the top
<Saruji> ?
<severity1> change you routers ip to 10.0.0.1
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work. I have my netwrok set up and its not my card, how can I trick ubuntu into using the external card only?
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n yes thats correct, you will need to set the xp box to auto config so it gets a leased ip address from the modem now,
<severity1> usually modems have 192.168.1.1 or2 right
<BlackCoffee> sebsebseb: that's what i'm talking about.THANKKSS!
<sheena1> tritium: thanks. nothing there says "bits", 32 or 64. help?
<sebsebseb> !dvd |  BlackCofee
<ubottu> BlackCofee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<minyaen> im trying to install ubuntu 9.04 along with windows, and I am new to this...  but I've set up the partition for Ubuntu, and tried to install it with the install disk, but when in the "installation" my keyboard and mouse neither work, anyone know the solution?
<lowlycoder> given file X on my HD, how do I find which ubuntu package generated file X? (X is of the form /usr/include/blah.h) so I defently didn't put it there myself
<severity1> and when you buy router its default ip is 192.168.1.1 or 2
<Brando753> any idea on how to fix my hp pavilion dv5t laptop, since i upgraded to 9.04 my speakers wont work, onnly my
<severity1> usually this causes conflicts
<kneeki> do I use 'sudo ./shellscriptname.sh' to run a shell script? I'm trying to go about installing all of the dependancies for Wine and I managed to get my hand on a script file that does it for me
<sebsebseb> minyaen: XORG issue I think hum
<jtaji> lowlycoder: dpkg -S file
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n the ideal scenario is the router manages all the ip addys localy, from 192.168.0.2 -24 or whatever
<severity1> you need not configure the modem but the router must be
<Mint`> boom!
<Burke9077> kneeki:  yep, thats how you would do it
<Guest95066> jugais con numeritos tocandoos la pilila
<severity1> so set your router to 10.0.0.1
<koshar1> severity1 1-1 or 0.1 depending on the range,
<Brando753> any idea on how to fix my hp pavilion dv5t laptop, since i upgraded to 9.04 my speakers wont work, onnly my
<Burke9077> if it doesn't work, you may need to change the permissions on the file
<severity1> yep
<koshar1> severity1 yes
 * BlackCoffee exits momentarily to do some serious reading aboud reading devices
<Burke9077> you can right click and go to properties for that.
<Mint`> !spanish Guest95066
<severity1> my mistake
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minyaen> sebsebseb: i have no idea =/
<Mint`> !spanish | Guest95066
<Brando753> any idea on how to fix my hp pavilion dv5t laptop, since i upgraded to 9.04 my speakers wont work, onnly my
<ubottu> Guest95066: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xortham314> Hey guys, got a /etc/network/interfaces question.  Here it is on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m53f7aa8b .  I'm running a Toshiba Sattelite Laptop with a PC cardbus wifi interface.  Does that look "interfaces" correct?
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: do you mean that the router ip shud be 192.168.0.1 and th xp shud automatically take one and also the laptop?
<kneeki> Burke9077, sudo: ./install-wine-deps.sh: command not found
<sebsebseb> minyaen: about what?
<n8wood1> Anyone know how to improve Firefox fonts? Fonts look good everywhere else, just not in Firefox
<severity1> then make your router issue dhcp
<minyaen> sebsebseb: XORG you say?
<Mint`> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<koshar1> severity1 so *.*.*.1 is generally reserved for the gateway and *.*.*.255 is reserved for broadcasts
<severity1> then set your computer ip to get dhcp
<Guest95066> bebiendo coca-cola y comiendo donuts
<severity1> yep
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n precisely,
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work. I have my netwrok set up and its not my card, how can I trick ubuntu into using the external card only?
<severity1> you will configure the broadcast in router too
<sebsebseb> !keyboard |  minyaen
<ubottu> minyaen: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<sebsebseb> !xorg |  minyaen
<ubottu> minyaen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<severity1> all that needs to be configured is the router and computer
<Guest95066> poniendo con un huevo el canal que os gusta
<tritium> sheena1: does it say "i686"?
<tritium> !es | Guest95066
<ubottu> Guest95066: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n and every PC on the network will be treated equally by the router, and it will give them an address for the period of the lease time
<Guest95066> pelandoos los cataplines
<koshar1> severity1 no its useally defaule
<sheena1> tritium: yep
<sebsebseb> sheena1: that's 32bit
<Guest95066> oliendole el culo a la hembra
<xortham314> Anyone take a look at my /etc/network/interfaces at http://pastebin.com/m53f7aa8b ?
<tritium> sheena1: then you have 32-bit
<koshar1>  severity1 routers wont lease 255
<Guest95066> sois unos reyes
<mib_s9h30x5n> koshar1: ok i will try this.. i ll need to logout for this i guess,, if everything goes alright then i shud be able to log back in and thank u... if something goes wrong.. and i cant get onlien... then i d like to thank u in advance now...
<Heimark> any tips on installing UNR? Having a few problems since it is .img and not .iso
<sebsebseb> sheena1: if you want help with partitioning, reply to my pm :)
<helpme> hi again i'm seeing if a mac os can be installed on a pc   but when i try the disk are not read by the drive  if anyone as done this please let me know how please
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n you should be right, just remember you will neet to change your xp settings to auto so it can lease an ip addy from the modem now its configured as the dhcp server
<Guest95066> machado dijo que lo mas dificil de este mundo es ser hombre
<sheena1> tritium: thanks!
<blbrown> if I download the jaunty torrent.  And then I do apt-get update and then do apt-get upgrade.  what would apt-get dist-upgrade do??
<koshar1> mib_s9h30x5n and also you will need to point the browser to 192.168.0.1 now to log into the router :-)
<supernix> ok I have virtual box installed
<sebsebseb> !ot |  helpme
<ubottu> helpme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<supernix> that part was easy enough
<xortham314> anyone? Any ideas on what I can do to resolve a wifi problem where I can't associate with access point?  http://pastebin.com/m53f7aa8b
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work. I have my netwrok set up and its not my card, how can I trick ubuntu into using the external card only?
<blbrown> sorry, I did get the jaunty torrent and then did the upgrade based on the torrent cd and then did apt-update/upgrade, etc
<mortuis99> Hi  how do i tell what hardware do i have?
<Adremelech|Lapto> mortuis99, lspci
<xortham314> @mortuis99: open a terminal and type lspci
<Mint`> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, didn't work :( gave a bunch of questions
<Mint`> urm
<tehboriz> and still i have the white boxes
<Adremelech|Lapto> HitThemLow, what card do you have internally
<tehboriz> they are windows, i know that for sure
<tehboriz> i can move them around
<tehboriz> how do i update ubuntu from the console
<Mint`> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Mint`> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<mortuis99> im at a ubuntu usegroup meeting
<mortuis99> and someone was asking
<HitThemLow> adremelechh: an atheros
<Mint`> good stuff, mortuis99, dont forget to get the free pen.
<mortuis99> HEHEHE
<nergar> hello
<Adremelech|Lapto> HitThemLow, do you know what chipset?
<xortham314> last call?  anyone have any ideas about getting a laptop to associate with access point via wifi? here's /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m53f7aa8b
<TheOtherHatter> Which package on Ubuntu controls the automounter, should I want to disable it?
<xortham314> ok, well thanks for now, perhaps I'll aska again later
<Guzman> ALL: Why i can't su root???!?!?
<tehboriz> my boot sequenec is stuck at "checking battery state"
<dr_willis> Guzman:  you dont use 'su' use sudo
<severity1> koshar1, i used to have a problem with that i bought a new wifi router with 4 ethernet ports its default ip was the same as my modems ip so i just changed my routers ip to 10.0.0.1then set dhcp on that router
<dr_willis> !sudo | Guzman
<ubottu> Guzman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
 * dr_willis wonders if the 'su' type questions would be FAQ #1  for ubuntu. :)
<Guzman> yes, but in the terminal i want full privileges
<severity1> then configured my computers and lappy to get dhcp from router
<Guzman> not just use of sudo everytime..
<xortham314> sudo su -
<xortham314> and then your password
<Guzman> uhmmm
<xortham314> @Guzman
<jtaji> Guzman: sudo -i, it's on the bottom of the page ubottu gave
<dr_willis> theres no need to do 'sudo su -'
<dr_willis> sudo -s or sudo -i (deending on your needs) will do
<xortham314> really? cool
<xortham314> will that log you in as root?
<Guzman> i will check that page, peace, thanks guys
<dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: those questions is how it reconfigures your xorg.conf
<dr_willis> xortham314:  read that url :)
<xortham314> @willis, thanks I will :)
<Guzman> sudo -i   only will simulate..
<koshar1> severity1 i see
<Guzman> uhmmm
<fvhiii> I'm new to Linux. Coming from mac / pc background. Any ideas where I can start to learn how to really use?
<BCM43> I have a laptop with xubuntu installed and a Intel 82830 CGC card, and I am having a huge number of artifacts. How can I fix this?
<eseven73> hang in here long enough, you'll learn a lot fvhiii :)
<blbrown> with jaunty, does anyone notice something different about the rendering.  It seems to render at a slower frame rate.  Kind of glitchy?
<BCM43> fvhiii: break something
<koshar1> severity1 did the wifi router have a built in modem?
<k4_k4> fvhiii: try to identify the applications you want to use
<severity1> no
<severity1> it connects to a modem that is provided by my isp
<severity1> is that true for you too?
<dr_willis> fvhiii:  figure out what you want to 'do' then  ask a more specific question. :)  theres all sorts of beginner guides out to get your feet wet.
<mortuis99> another question is is there a way to find out what codecs you have loaded
<thiebaude> fvhiii: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<dr_willis> fvhiii:  start with the gnome guides perhaps?
<fvhiii> thanks yall
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, now it broke even more "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<te> Ugh -- I cannot figure out why Flash wont work -- I've installed the flash-nonfree package and the flash from Adobe's site
<tehboriz> i cant even get to the desktop now
<brunop> hi, i just upgraded to Jaunty and i get an error on each gnome startup : "(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager"
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: but can you get to a GUI?
<te> It refuses to work in Opera and Firefox
<tehboriz> it drops me to the console
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: i thought you said it was doing that before.
<xortham314> question: (@willis et al): is it ever proper to use "sudo su -"?
<blbrown> fvhiii, and I am an anal sometimes, I usually am more specific about the Distro, e.g. I say Ubuntu Linux.  Since you are new, I would suggest learning about Ubuntu Linux.  Just the term Linux means a million different things
<tehboriz> ye but i had a cursor before
<fvhiii> Ubuntu 9.04, thanks blbrown
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: did you just take generic defaults, thats what i would do.
<te> How do I get flash working for Firefox?  Something is borked.  I have flash-nonfree installed, and I installed the .deb from Adobe's site.  Any ideas?
<Ethlaegil> x64 ?
<IndyGunFreak> te: i installed it from adobe.com no prob... 32bit
<k4_k4> te: any output to the console if you start the fox ?
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, i did that.
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: dunno.. but i don't see how it would have "borked it more"
<fvhiii> any ideas how I can get the scroll button( in between the left and right mouse buttons) to allow me to scroll up and down. I am on X41 tablet and I dont have a trackpad
<mortuis99> another question is is there a way to find out what codecs you have loaded
<mib_ka0jjo0s> koshar1: hi, i m back again... ;(
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, am i doomed to format?
<dust> where do i store kde4 themes?
<krow_> need some help with cairo dock settings, anyone that could help?
<mib_ka0jjo0s> koshar1: my isp's login screen wouldnt allow me to have auto ip adress
<mb> man.
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: dunno.. sounds like somethign definitely went nanners when you lost your connection during the upgrade.. it would probably easiest to clean install
<te> k4_k4: i'll try that
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, should i use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<ieatnoobs> I have Compiz Fusion Icon in my sytem tools. How do i set it to open on logon?
<koshar1> \mib_ka0jjo0s your isp?
<IndyGunFreak> tehboriz: whats default
<Guest88739> any one to help me with wireless that ISED To work in 8.10?
<BCM43> I have a laptop with xubuntu installed and a Intel 82830 CGC card, and I am having a huge number of artifacts. How can I fix this?
<tehboriz> no is default
<Guest88739> USED*
<myk_robinson> hey.  Does the acroread package provide a Firefox plugin in Jaunty?
<BlackCoffee> sebsebseb:the thing you told me before worked,thanks really
<mib_ka0jjo0s> koshar1: its called Sify Broadband
<Amaeth1> hello. LF a guru wiith (eeepc 1000h + ubuntu 904)
<sebsebseb> BlackCoffee: ok good
<k4_k4> wow , so many question !!!!!!!!!
<mib_ka0jjo0s> koshar1: i doubt if you ve ever heard of it.. its from india
<mattgyver[L]> ieatnoobs, add it to your sessions menu on 8.10, or startup applications on 9.04 .. same thing
<koshar1> mib_ka0jjo0s i cant see how they would know? let alone care
<Jeruvy> !ask | Amaeth1
<ubottu> Amaeth1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tehboriz> IndyGunFreak, i got it back to the boxes...
<thiebaude> myk_robinson: im not sure the name of it, but there is a pdf plugin for firefox
<te> k4_k4: this time it gave me the option: Adobe Flash Player (installer), Swfdec player for Adobe/Macromedia Flash, Gnash SWF Player
<tehboriz> it looks like it's only displaying my damn shadows for the windows, but no actual widnows... cause i can still move em
<te> k4_k4: which one do I choose
<blbrown> what is the difference between the alternate CD upgrade, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade.  I did all three, is that right or OK?
<k4_k4> te:  the first one
<tehboriz> what's the shortcut to get a terminal in desktop mode
<BlackCoffee> !enlightment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightment
<BlackCoffee> m
<Jeruvy> !upgrade > blbrown
<ubottu> blbrown, please see my private message
<te> k4_k4: It tells me "flashplayer-nonfree is already installed"
<IndyGunFreak> blbrown: well, the cd is probably faster, and you don't have to worry about what happens if for some reason your internet connection goes down
<mib_ka0jjo0s> koshar1: you this thing was working jsut fine before shifting to 9.04... i get a Wired network connection 'auto etho0' active
<SP3C7R3> enlightenments is meh
<blbrown> and I get the RTFM
<SP3C7R3> xfce is better
<mib_ka0jjo0s> koshar1: but no net
<k4_k4> te: your on 64 right ?
<IndyGunFreak> SP3C7R3: 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other
<Jeruvy> SP3C7R3++
<Jerry_> Jerasimos
<Jerry_> hi
<te> k4_k4: Intel Centrino Pro
<Jerry_> is anyone online?
<Titan8990> SP3C7R3, enlightenment is much lighter on hardware than xfce
<k4_k4> te: 64bit
<te> k4_k4: im on a core2duo
<te> yes
<kneeki> Would it be possible for windows executables (.exe's) to show up with their icons in nautilus?
<Titan8990> SP3C7R3, not saying that I don't have xfce on all my machines though.....
<blbrown> IndyGunFreak, well I did all three to the same machine.  After I did the CD, I did apt-get upgrade and it took a really long time.  I just did apt-get dist-upgrade and installed about 100MB of stuff
<kneeki> looking at a folder layout in Ubuntu compared to Windows is a different experience
<te> k4_k4: is there a special version I need?
<koshar1> mib_ka0jjo0s it may have worked but it would require that xp box telling the ubuntu box that the gateway was *.2 very messy and wouldnt work if the xp box was off when the ubuntu connected
<Titan8990> kneeki, there are gnome icon themes that include icons for wine programs
<SP3C7R3> i ran enlightenment on my ps3
<disregardthat> I'm back, my Internet connection went out.
<SP3C7R3> nice since it only has 256 mb ram
<k4_k4> te: try to install those : sudo apt-get install ia32-libs ia32-libs-gtk linux32 lib32asound2
<Amaeth1> oks: I have a problem:
<Amaeth1> i had a asus eeepc 1000ha working perfect with all os (ubu:810&904;window)...
<Amaeth1> the last nigth this netbook update the bios (1501 => 1903);
<Amaeth1> then in my 904 the internet simply disapears....
<Amaeth1> Someone knows why?... and howto fix this problem?
<FloodBot2> Amaeth1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<disregardthat> Still have the pastebin link?
<te> jesus flood
<thiebaude> SP3C7R3: you tried blackbox?
<koshar1> mib_ka0jjo0s your modem s router should log onto your provider, and act as a gateway for the rest of the machines.
<dust> damn, where to store kde themes?
<[T]ank> trying to get virtualbox to see my usb devices. Not working. Ive tried a few things... but vbox just does not see any of my usb devices. Any ideas?
<koshar1> mib_ka0jjo0s so you likely have to put your pppoe , pw ect settings into the router/modem
<scunizi> [T]ank: did you get vbox from the repos or direct from virtualbox?
<myk_robinson> thiebaude: got it figured out, the package "mozplugger" allows the document viewer to activate inside firefox.
<[T]ank> scunizi: from the repos
<admin_masu3701> how do i add a GPG key for repository
<strangeseraph> hi
<thiebaude> myk_robinson: kewl
<strangeseraph> my wifi keeps disconnecting in ubuntu at random times. :/ its not the wifi router doing this, this is new after upgrading
<scunizi> [T]ank: that's why.. usb support is only available in the non-free version because of code.. you have to get the version from Virtualbox..
<mb____> so. why does ubuntu like to screw up my wireless EVERY SINGLE TIME THEY RELEASE A VERSION?
<[T]ank> sounds good.... on my way there.
<[T]ank> thank you
<Thiras> i need help for azureus update
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<admin_masu3701> how do i add a GPG key for repository
<scunizi> admin_masu3701: a PPA repo?
<mark__> admin_masu3701, depends on the repository, you need to download the key, then you can use apt-key add "filename.gpg" to add it
<disregardthat> Got disconnected again.
<te> k4_k4: no ia32-libs exists
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip: which wm do you use?
<admin_masu3701> mark_: i have the key
<severity1> koshar 1 is your network like this (computers>> router/switch>>modem provided by isp>>internet)?
<Jeruvy> admin_masu3701: check this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-339266.html
<Thiras> anybody help for azureus core update problem?
<disregardthat> Anyways, I'm still having apt issues.
<admin_masu3701> Jeruvy: ok
<strangeseraph> :(
<mark__> Is it possible to to do a headless install with ssh of ubuntu server?  I don't have a usb keyboard, and my new server doesn't have ps2
<Amaeth1> nobody can helpme?
<Lilarcor> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Lilarcor> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> Amaeth1: help with what?
<mark__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Amaeth1> oks: I have a problem:i had a asus eeepc 1000ha working perfect with all os (ubu:810&904;window)...the last nigth this netbook update the bios (1501 => 1903);then in my 904 the internet simply disapears....Someone knows why?... and howto fix this problem?
<lunaphyte> hi
<krow_> how can i change theme? i accidently used a similar to vista and by window borders cant change now
<randomusr> where can I change the number of workspaces?
<mattgyver[L]> randomusr, do you have compiz installed?
<thiebaude> randomusr: right click on the workspace on the panel
<koshar1> randomusr on the workspace pagers properties
<randomusr> yes
<lgc> What's the use of vino-server?
<koshar1> lgc for remore desktop sessions
<randomusr> The work spaces panels isn't visible
<surfingcat> how do I boot from grub?
<lgc> koshar1, thanks. Is it supposed to gobble up resources?
<mattgyver[L]> randomusr, right click and select ad to panel
<randomusr> I'm using AWN with no other panels
<randomusr> OK
<zhurai> <surfingcat> how do I boot from grub? <-- is it even installed?
<koshar1> lgc it will if theres a client conencted to it
<lunaphyte> i noticed a few versions ago the the username admin became "reserved" or such.  why is this?  after installing, i don't see an entry in /etc/passwd for this user.
<mattgyver[L]> randomusr, looks like its the last one, workspace switcher
<DisabledDuck> so i have an nVidia board and i'm trying to use audio, but whenever i enable IEC958 and Independed HP channel and leave and go back, it's still disabled, any ideas?
<[T]ank> scunizi: so I installed the one from the virtualbox website and now even the usb menu option is greyed out. on the one from the repos is was just anything inside of the usb menu that was grey.
<[T]ank> are you sure its not the website version that usb does not work on?
<surfingcat> zhurai: when I start up, my computer goes right to a grub> prompt
<zhurai> O_o
<randomusr> thank you
<te> k4_k4: im on 32bit
<mattgyver[L]> np
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work. I have my netwrok set up and its not my card, how can I trick ubuntu into using the external card only? The internal is an atheros, exteernal is a zydas
<rinovan> how to fix print not good
<[T]ank> scunizi: im retarded. had to enable usb
<lgc> koshar1, as far as I know, I've never logged on with a remote client other than ssh. Could that be it?
<te> I can't get flash player to work in Linux -- this blows
<mattgyver> HitThemLow, do you have the drivers for the external installed?
<usser> [T]ank, you have to jump through some hoops to enable usb in virtualbox on ubuntu
<iced|sleep> te: Are you on a fresh install of Jaunty?
<lgc> !flash | te
<ubottu> te: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Cpudan80> !flash | te
<[T]ank> usser: had it all working in gutsy... cant remember all i had to do.
<ieatnoobs> Does 8.10 come with all the extra compiz plugins?
<[T]ank> usser: I can see that the devices are there. but they are still greyed out
<mattgyver> ieatnoobs, yes just install compiz-settings-manager
<mattgyver> ieatnoobs, might be a good idea to get fusionicon as well
<usser> [T]ank, i had to add this to /etc/fstab none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1002,devmode=664 0 0
<ieatnoobs> I'm using fusion-icon.
<ieatnoobs> It's the only thing that makes Compiz work.
<DisabledDuck> what is the command to get into the xfce settings manager?
<kirbsah> i have set my .bash_profile to export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<kirbsah> export PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin ... but when i say echo $JAVA_HOME .. nothing is displayed.. thoughts?
<HitThemLow> mattgyver: they are included
<usser> [T]ank, where devgid is gid of your vboxusers group
<surfingcat> what do I do from a grub> prompt at boot?
<mib_7h3618> i enabled 3d desktop forut how do i use the effect and other effects once i enable them?
<[T]ank> I did that... however I did not specifically look at the devgid, how do i check that?
<lgc> koshar1, I suppose it is activated by some kind of daemon, since it reappears after I kill it.
<Daisuke_Ido> !dontzap > Daisuke_Ido
<ubottu> Daisuke_Ido, please see my private message
<HitThemLow> mattgyver: it is a zydas chipset 1211 b/g
<FaMott> hey would amd64 work on a 64 bit Intel processor?
<HitThemLow> Its drivers are right in ubuntu
<DisabledDuck> what is the command to get into the xfce settings manager?
<usser> [T]ank, cat /etc/group | grep vbox
<mib_7h3618> i enabled 3d desktop for compiz how do i use the effect and other effects once i enable them?
<surfingcat> can anyone help  me with grub?
<DrAmAtIc> i have a question. i have a power mac G5 and i want to run ubuntu as a dual boot with os x can anyone tell me where i can get ubuntu for powerpc and how can i make a dual boot? PM me please
<lgc> mib_7h3618, google for a compiz tutorial. There are many options.
<te> THE ANSWER IS NO
<somatt> DrAmAtIc, i think ubuntu powerpc is no longer supported
<DrAmAtIc> oh ok
<DrAmAtIc> thank u
<fryguy> i just upgraded to 9.04, and now ssh connections prompt for a passphrase on every connection.  I'm using a key that doesn't have a passphrase, and it won't let me use it.  How can I re-enable publickey authentication without passphrases
<ultras> Hello, i planing to do upgrade to 9.04, so i backed up my current system to another partition. I cloned the whole system to different partition with "cp -ax / /newdisk". Now if my current system become broken after upgrade, what would be the best way to restore from backup? From live cd?
<sebsebseb> ultras: only need to backup your data
<BCM43> I have a laptop with xubuntu installed and a Intel 82830 CGC card, and I am having a huge number of artifacts. How can I fix this?
<billisnice> still confusing for the newbie to get codec working...I wish it could be done without the terminal...
<DisabledDuck> i need to run something as root, how do i do this?
<usser> ultras, cp is not a good way to make backups, especially if you run it from mounted fs, did you cp from a live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> billisnice: well, technically it can be
<sebsebseb> DisabledDuck: sudo
<e13uth3r105> sudo <command>
<e13uth3r105> DiabledDuck: sudo "the command you want to run"
<sebsebseb> ultras: pm me if you want some help with partitioning 9.04.   yes clean install is best
<IndyGunFreak> billisnice: how exactly are you going about trying to install multimedia stuff?
<lgc> ultras, from the backup, I would say. Assuming your system works properly. If it has many twitches, then you may as well try a fresh install.
<karen> hey
<sebsebseb> karen: hi
<DisabledDuck> sebsebseb: don't know the command to open the GUI and neither does anyone in here, so that doesn't help...
<phix> who thought it was a good idea to install trackerd?
<billisnice> here is what i been trying at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html
<sebsebseb> DisabledDuck: the GUI?   you mean you want the file manager as a root?
<severity1> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<e13uth3r105> sudo nautilus disabled duck?
<phix> can i please have their home address so I can vent my anger out on them instead of my laptop?
<DisabledDuck> sebsebseb: i just want to open the XFCE settings menu as root
<koshar1>  ultras i use partimage but if your using ext4 its not supported yet in partimage
<e13uth3r105> nvm
<ultras> lgc: i was thinking that but, last time i did that i had to change grub conf and fstab to boot backup system. After restore i had hard time putting it back together.
<koshar1>  ultras you could alternatively use rsync
<sebsebseb> karen: would you like help with something?
<billisnice> ext4 is not supported, but is it updated as updates are made available?
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work. I have my netwrok set up and its not my card, how can I trick ubuntu into using the external card only? The internal is an atheros, exteernal is a zydas 1211 b/g
<sebsebseb> billisnice: Ext3 is the default, but you can do Ext4 if you set up those partitions yourself
<lulzSauce> hello. I have tried to manually add my windows 7 partition to GRUB, which it did NOT auto detect during 9.04 installation, but when booting from grub now I get "Boot MRG not found". Can anyone help me with this?
<phix> ok, Michael Bieble did tracker-utils, he can be first
<billisnice> i am using ext4 now, but just curious to updates to it....
<karen> cant understand half the things on this laptop very frustating
<dust> where do i place my kde themes in ubuntu
<ultras> lgc: anyways, it shouldnt be that hard now since its on the same disk, the reason i had problems before is because i added n
<sebsebseb> karen: I see
<dust> style/borders i mean
<dr_willis> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<danc3> karen: what don't you understand about your laptop?
<fryguy> i just upgraded to 9.04, and now ssh connections prompt for a passphrase on every connection.  I'm using a key that doesn't have a passphrase, and it won't let me use it.  How can I re-enable publickey authentication without passphrases
<lulzSauce> here's my fdisk -l:
<sebsebseb> karen: this channel is also probably a little to busy for you, i'll pm you :)
<lulzSauce> http://www.pastie.org/460527
<phix> ok why is w3m using over 70% of my RAM / memory?
<billisnice> i really enjoy the remix for my dell mini 9...so much better than windows for web and email stuff
<phix> wtf is w3m
<sebsebseb> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.2-2build1 (jaunty), package size 1075 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<lulzSauce> here's my menu.lst
<lgc> ultras, I don't know why you'd have to use 'cp', though. Use rsync or dd, the last one of which makes a verbatim copy of your whole drive, if you want. There's ample documentation of 'dd' online (google for 'learn the dd command' for an excellent page on the subject.)
<lulzSauce> http://www.pastie.org/460528
<fryguy> it's a web browser
<sebsebseb> !language |  phix
<ubottu> phix: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phix> sebsebseb: does it need to use over 70% of my RAM?
<HitThemLow> Hi Im having Network Problems on my new laptop, I installed ubuntu and have an internal card, and an external, the internal is broken so Im trying to use the external, but it wont work. I have my netwrok set up and its not my card, how can I trick ubuntu into using the external card only? The internal is an atheros, exteernal is a zydas 1211 b/g
<sebsebseb> phix: does what need to use that?
<faileas> phix: it shouldn't be. its odd
<dust> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<koshar1> lulzSauce but your ubuntu boots from grub, just the boot error when you attemp to doos win?
<phix> sebsebseb: my language is fine, kids havnt leartn about acronyms yet, it's fine
<newbzzz> is there any good app to make my own fonts from drawings, please? like, "this form to Capital A, this to minor b" and type them as tahoma or arial? one that also works on windows
<surfingcat> what do I do from a grub> prompt??
<DisabledDuck> anybody know how i can run a program in the GUI as root?
<phix> sebsebseb: w3m
<lulzSauce> kosharl: Yes. Ubuntu works fine
<kathe> Anyone know the fix to dv5z laptops not having sound on ubuntu 9.04
<phix> dning about corrupted indexes?
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work?
<LjL> phix: let's play on the safe side and avoid the acronyms too. "what" is a perfectly fine word to convey the meaning of "what" anyway.
<danc3> DisabledDuck: open a terminal window, use "sudo <command>", and it will open in a GUI
<ultras> Initial clean install set up grub nice and detect other os. Can you do that on installed working system?
<cchapman> newbzzz: FontForge
<phix> LjL: yes but it lacks emperness
<phix> I cant spell
<DisabledDuck> danc3: but i don't know what the <command> is, and apparently neither does anyone else here...
<Guest9901> how do i run skpye when it says "permission denied" even when i am root?
<newbzzz> thank you cchapman, is that one on sourceforge?
<koshar1> lulzSauce so you need advice on how to update the windows boot.ini file still?
<mhilinski> hi everyone
<cchapman> newbzzz: apt-get install fontforge
<danc3> DisabledDuck: what program is it you want to run as root?
<phix> hi dr mhilinski
<newbzzz> cchapman: I'm on windows right now
<DisabledDuck> danc3: XFCE settings manager
<gran> how do i run skpye when it says "permission denied" even when i am root?
<lulzSauce> kosharl: yes. I tried talking to the people at #windows, but they couldn't figure it out.
<newbzzz> okay, I'll try sourceforge, thanks
<fungos_> when I try to run a game in fullscreen it wont change the xorg resolution, but will put the game in a rectangle inside the black screen. like, my desktop is 1440x900 but the games that run 1024x768 run in a tiny quad in my 1440x900 res.. how to fix this? before 9.04 it worked.
<danc3> DisabledDuck: you don't need to be root to run that
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work?
<lulzSauce> koshar1: they never really suggested anything with that though
<koshar1> lulzSauce darn tose "windows eggspurts"
<surfingcat> ultras: I have grub installed what do I do to boot?
<cchapman> newbzzz: you lookin for a windoze font program?
<Eremis> hi everybody, just downloaded this client!
<DisabledDuck> danc3: i'm trying to unmute some audio options in sound, but every time i unmute them and close the window and check it again, they are still muted
<newbzzz> well, an open source one
<newbzzz> cchapman:
<cchapman> newbzzz: opensource one for windows?
<phix> LjL: yes as I was saying, does trackerd really need to complain about corrupted indexes every n secs? does w3me sover 70% of RAM, does netbeans code complete and JDialog creation wizzard really need to fail all of the time?
<newbzzz> yesssssss
<ultras> surfingcat: power up your computer.
<newbzzz> and for linux and whatevah
<danc3> DisabledDuck: dunno then
<koshar1> lulzSauce when you ask now oyu should state that its a windows boot prob, so as not to confuse people whi were not privvy to what happened before,
<newbzzz> multiplatform, please
<lulzSauce> koshar1: I'd just like to be able to boot into windows again somehow. I can't reinstall, my disk won't let me
<phix> does gnome terminal really need to cut off half of my words when typing in an irssi window
<TheComrade> I can't seek in me mp3s with totem or totem-xine.  ? Please help!
<phix> ok it worked fine then
<surfingcat> ultras: yes. it goes right to a prompt that says grub>
<LjL> phix: i use KDE, how would i know <- to all the questions
<koshar1> lulzSauce i appreciate what you would like but you really need windows support now
<LjL> phix: also, these are not support questions. do you have any support questions?
<mhilinski> how do i down grade to the version of the currect graphics driver my diisplay is flickering
<ultras> surfingcat: you should have now Operating Systems listed, choose one of them.
<cchapman> newbzzz: looks like they have a cygwin version    dont know how well it installs
<koshar1> lulzSauce and i hae no idea how to edit the win7 boot loader
<TheComrade> Seeking in Totem resets me mp3 to the beginning.  This is not good.
<surfingcat> ultras: there's no list, just a prompt..
<newbzzz> thank you a lot for all, Cc2iscooL_
<koshar1> lulzSauce in fact iam not even sure its still called boot.ini
<newbzzz> cchapman, I mean
<newbzzz> :)
<lulzSauce> koshar1: alright, going back to them
<phix> awesome, now mount.ntfs-3g is using over 80% of CPU
<TheComrade> wtf gay.
<phix> LjL: yes, how do I get w3m not to use over 70% of my RAM :)
<dr_willis> phix:  i saw somthing on the forum about ntfs-3g taking a lot of cpu.
<tritium> TheComrade: please, none of that
<dmsuperman> For some reason in Jaunty my TTYs don't work, they just show a normal terminal cursor with no login prompt and don't respond to the keyboard other than to switch TTYs
<LjL> phix: it doesn't for me, so i wouldn't know. does it happen iwth any site?
<phix> TheComrade: there are kids in this channel!
<LjL> !language | TheComrade
<ubottu> TheComrade: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikejet> How do I disable the window manager animation that is enabled once I install the nvidia driver?
<dust> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<phix> LjL: I didnt even have a web browser open
<TheComrade> Kids have to learn about homosexual operating systems sooner or later!  Why doesn't me totem seek?
<K4k> Is there a good program, or a program at all, that can sort of run as a layer between audio apps like rythmbox and the sound card to do act as an equalizer? I'm using Banshee right now because Audacious quit working for me for some reason and I need some way to adjust the frequency balance in my headphones
<phix> LjL: it is running in the bacground
<mikejet> Also, I'm looking for how to enable DNS caching.
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<mhilinski> i am having trouble with my graphics card i would like to down grade the graphics drivere to 2.4 do you have any ideas?
<phix> no idea why it is even there for
<dmsuperman> mikejet: System -> Preferences -> Appearence -> Effects
<tritium> TheComrade: cut it out.
<dmsuperman> mikejet: Select "None"
<LjL> TheComrade: that's TOTALLY uncalled for.
<phix> mikejet: apparance under ssystem
<TheComrade> Get a sense of humor and fix my totem. :)
<LjL> phix: well, is there any site loaded in it?
<LjL> !etiquette > TheComrade    (TheComrade, see the private message from ubottu)
<mikejet> dmsuperman, Thanks!
<dmsuperman> mikejet: :)
<digits> ubunta sux
<phix> LjL: all i have open is gnome-terminal
<Sagaci> in 9.04, i cannot seem to move where the notifications are placed (top left, bottom right), is this a bug?
<mikejet> digits : Try Ubuntu instead.
<LjL> phix: i'm talking about what you have inside w3m.
<phix> LjL: I had netbeans open before, but that is now closed, I have opened nothing else from previous boot
<joshjtl> need some help, I can record from mic in kwave but not in audacity
<dr_willis> Sagaci:  ive not  even noticed/found the config tool  where you change that.. wheres it at? (im looking again)
<digits> mikejet: ubuntu sux =\
<LjL> !compile > durt    (durt, see the private message from ubottu)
<tritium> digits: do you have a support question?
<phix> LjL: w3m is only displaying in ps aux / top, I cant see it anywhere, unless it is used internally by gnome
<digits> tritium: no
<hexanol> if you don't like it, no one is forcing you to use it
<LjL> phix: it's not. if you have no use for it, just kill it.
<faileas> phix: try killing it
<tritium> digits: just here to troll?
<phix> LjL: any way, I need to get some work done, so I am going to figure this out later, pitty, Ubuntu has gone so far, just not far enough yet
<digits> :D
<Sagaci> in system>preferences> pop-up notifications, you may need to edit the menus though first
<K4k> Sagaci: This is all I could find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1113104
<faileas> heh
<mykevelli> ever since I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 my laptop won't come out of suspend mode without a cold reboot.  how can I trouble-shoot this?  I couldnt find anythng on google about it
<phix> LjL: I dont know if anything else is using it, and anway I shouldnt have to :)
<K4k> Sagaci: seems they're not planning to do anything with it
<dr_willis> Sagaci:  ok. :) its not there..  lets fire up that editor!
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work?
<LjL> phix: then don't *shrug*
<mhilinski> do you have an answer for me k4k?
<surfingcat> can anyone help me - when I boot up instead of a list of OS options, I get a grub> prompt.
<lgc> Disab
<LjL> phix: also, remember this is a *support channel*, not a channel for whining about things in Ubuntu. you have #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<Fury> god i suck so bad at linux lol
<ThatsNotJack> surfingcat, which partition is your install on?
<Sagaci> K4k, thanks
<K4k> mhilinski: repeat?
<PleXuS> whats the best way to fix broken packages?
<joshjtl> can anyone help please?
<PleXuS> sudo apt-get install -f wont work :s
<billybigrigger> whats the easiest way to setup a mailserver? i've seen a few howtoforge tutorials but i dont want postfix/imap/tls/ssl/courier/pop3 its all confusing, i just want my email server to be easy to setup, maybe a webgui for configuring sort of like phpmyadmin? i have apache/php5/mysql setup, just need a quick and easy mail server now, any help?
<mhilinski> how do i fix my diisplay problem k4k?
<dr_willis> Sagaci:  Hmm I dont even see it to add to the menus  - in the menu editor
<K4k> mhilinski: what's the problem with the display?
<LjL> PleXuS: it depends on how they're broken. pastebin apt-get's output.
<mhilinski> it is flickering
<Sagaci> !ask > joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl, please see my private message
<fryguy> billybigrigger: mailservers aren't easy to set up.  You need at least some of the things you mentioned
<AussieGuy> hi, ive upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 using update manager. It reinstalled the grub bootloader by the looks of things, when I select any option from the boot menu it says "error 17: Cannot mount selected partition". Ive checked and all the UUID's and partition names are correct
<tritium> billybigrigger: jaunty has a nice turn-key solution now for the mail server.
<K4k> mhilinski: are you using the Compiz?
<billybigrigger> tritium, whats it called
<mhilinski> yes
<koshar1> billybigrigger there mail, but its very basic
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work?
<tritium> billybigrigger: get the server install CD, and select the mail server task
<joshjtl> Sagaci: the funny thing is no matter when i ask, or how i ask no one will help me with this problem!
<part_of_what> hi,
<K4k> mhilinski: what graphics driver are you using?
<mikejet> What's the name of the best Flash / Firefox package? (for youtube & hulu.com )
<dust> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<K4k> mhilinski: I had that problem as well
<zhanx> where are the old installed .deb packages kept again i am brain farting
<joshjtl> need some help, I can record from mic in kwave but not in audacity
<tritium> koshar1, fryguy: mail servers are much easier now in jaunty
<dr_willis> joshjtl:  when in doubt also check the forums
<part_of_what> hi, now after i installed ubuntu with encryption how can i check that it is encrypted?
<mhilinski> intel graphics drivers
<koshar1> tritium which ones
<Sagaci> right click the applications/places/system, click edit menus and it's under preferences down the bottom
<usser> dust, xorg-dev
<joshjtl> dr_willis: have been can't find anything specific enough to help
<linuxguymarshall> Anyone know why my blender window looks like this http://i40.tinypic.com/20a87me.png
<linuxguymarshall> It looks fine in widnows
<linuxguymarshall> windows*
<TheComrade> Thank you for all your help on getting my basic mp3 playing functionality working.  Ubuntu is sure to take the world by storm.
<dust> style/borders i meantnx usser
<ssj4Gogeta> hi, i'm downloading updates and getting around 15-25 kiB/s. I can download at full speed from other sites. Is there a way I can get updates from somewhere else (a faster mirror or something)
<usser> part_of_what, boot from live cd and try mounting the encrypted partition
<mikejet> How do I install a .deb file?
<fryguy> mikejet: use dpkg
<K4k> mhilinski: give me a few minutes
<dr_willis> mikejet:  double click? or sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<usser> dust, why are you compiling something then ?
<phix> ok one last support related question, how do I get Jaunty to run as fast and stable as Windows Vista (yes that is right, it is acting up more than Windows Vista :S:S:S:S)
<tritium> koshar1: give me a minute
<billybigrigger> tritium, what packages does it install? i dont really feel the need to reinstall the os for a mailserver package
<PleXuS> LjL, http://pastebin.com/d3c42fd
<mhilinski> ok k4k
<PleXuS> LjL, thats the problem message
<dr_willis> phix:  its 10000000x more stable here then vista..  more stable then win7 also for me.
<dust> usser: i need to get my kde themes working
<mikejet> Oh, I'll try the double-click.  I'm going to try the Adobe Flash Player from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<AussieGuy> I seem to be able to mount the partition from the live cd
<dust> usser: dunno where to put the .tar file, shoudl i compile it or copy it to some directory
<tritium> billybigrigger: just a moment, please
<phix> dr_willis: really? did you do a fresh install or an update from 8.10?
<usser> dust, whats the name of the thing you're trying to install?
<dr_willis> phix:  i ALWAYS do fresh installs.  of windows and linux
<AussieGuy> but cant chroot in
<billybigrigger> tritium, i already have http/php/mysql/webdav/ssh/ftp/vnc setup on this machine, i'd prefer to keep it and not have to configure it all over again just for a mailserver package, how do i find out what packages it installs?
<dr_willis> :)
<billybigrigger> tritium, k cool
<jtholmes> mikejet,  dpkg -i .deb
<dust> usser: well somet themes from kde-looks
<dust> usser: windows borders and styles
<AussieGuy> how can I fix the bootloader?
<LjL> PleXuS: that's potentially very bad. you could restore a backup of that status file, but it's not necessarily the best idea
<tritium> billybigrigger, koshar1: dovecot-postfix is the metapackage name
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work? AND how can I uninstall all the default themes?
<phix> dr_willis: I mean mind you I have vista popping up things every n seconds, like about hardware that i dont care about, I click on the cancel or go away button but it still appears, but ubuntu's trackerd applet is even more annoying
<part_of_what> usser: ok, and how can you restore location of panels buttons is they gone disordered after running janitor?
<phix> dr_willis: I see, well I will try a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10 and see if it still acts up
<dr_willis> phix:  what applet? i dont recall that one.
<phix> dr_willis: do yo use NetBeans at all?
<phix> dr_willis: trackerd
<dr_willis> phix:  nope. no beans here.
<dust> usser: any ideas?
<billybigrigger> tritium, cool i check it out
<dr_willis> phix:  if you dont use trackerd (ive not noticed it even doing anything) thdn disable it.
<phix> dr_willis: hmmm ok, I just want confirmation that it isn't just me that this is happening to :)
<dr_willis> whats trackard anyway?
<phix> code complete isn't working
<phix> properly
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<usser> dust, i dunno havent used kde in forever. themes shouldn't require any compiling at all that im certain. there are certain theme engines but most of the time they are in the repos. check if whatever you're installing shows up in adept-package-manager
<ssj4Gogeta> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed as well as KDE. I'm going to upgrade Ubuntu to 9.04. Will it automatically upgrade KDE too?
<jv_> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<phix> any way, I am back in Vista now, time to do some work, bbl *gone/AFK*
<kirbsah> why if i add export $JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/java  to my .bashrc file at the bottom.. can i not ... do a echo $JAVA_HOME
<dr_willis> Err.. some kde themes do need to be 'compiled'  well. some THEME PARTS of KDE need to be compiled
<usser> ssj4Gogeta, yes
<K4k> mhilinski: check this link out and see if post #5 does anything for you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579565&highlight=screen+flicker
<LjL> phix: you said that several minutes ago... tell us when you're actually going to stop trolling, ok?
<dust> usser: what do you mean with that manager?
<phix> kronicks: ubuntu uses alternatives package as well
<phix> *GON*
<mrmoose916> hello
<lgc> ssj4Gogeta, it should.
<phix> LjL: sure, as soon as Jaunty works I will :)
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work? AND how can I uninstall all the default themes?
<phix> LjL: <3
<usser> dust, package manager, the program you use to install other programs. i think its called adept in kde
<billybigrigger> tritium, is there any webmail i can setup for my users?
<dust> ujust need to know where to extract themes in kde!
<LjL> phix: no, you stop trolling period regardless of whether your Jaunty works.
<part_of_what> what can you do about low speaker volume?
<tritium> billybigrigger: yes, squirrelmail, for one
<K4k> mhilinski: I remember with mine, I'm using an ATI card, I had to add something to my xorg.conf file but I can't remember exactly what
<dr_willis> HitThemLow:  if it dont work isent that allready 'disabled' then?
<tritium> !pm | TheComrade
<ubottu> TheComrade: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<phix> LjL: ok, bye
<dust> usser: i already installed all kwin themes that was possible
<dr_willis> HitThemLow:  you could always unload its modules.
<TheComrade> ./msg tritium I find your policies on gays offensive.
<lgc> HitThemLow, like in 'ifdown eth1'?
<HitThemLow> dr_willis: not when you have one other onbe that cant connect because the network manager is defaulting to the onboard
<HitThemLow> lgc: maybe, ill check
<mrmoose916> dose anyone know how to  the fix the index corrupted error?
<kirbsah> why if i add export $JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/java  to my .bashrc file at the bottom.. can i not ... do a echo $JAVA_HOME
<usser> dust, i dunno sorry. you can try #kubuntu or #kde
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  that file is read by new shells only, not current shells..
<lgc> HitThemLow, but better try 'dhclient eth1' beforehand. Chances are you'll get it working again.
<HitThemLow> Says its not configured
<faileas> I'm setting up a livedisk for a very limited range of tasks (rdp and web access (with firefox)) anyone can suggest a light, newbie friendly window manager or desktop environment? I'd be ok with just great big icons, even if i had to set it manually, and not much else
<lgc> HitThemLow, but, of course, with sudo.
<HitThemLow> obviously its not, its a dead card >.<
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  put above it the line 'echo "Setting up Java path" '  and see if ya see that print when you make a new terminal window... it should
<kirbsah> ok
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  bash basics :)
<Cpudan80> dr_willis: what ... why?
<Cpudan80> the line was fine as was
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  why are you even needing to set that up?
<Cpudan80> he just needs to reload the java thing
<dr_willis> Cpudan80:  to see IF hes actually running the script
<tritium> billybigrigger: also, openwebmail
<Cpudan80> oh I see I see
<pkh> I've got a new 9.04 machine set up and it's failing to run a script in /etc/cron.d.  anyone have any idea how to work out why it's ignoring it?
<dr_willis> Cpudan80:  thats what i was wondering also.. why hes doing it. :)
<kirbsah> dr_willis see the following... kirb@kirbtoaster:/usr/pentaho/biserver-ce$ echo $JAVA_HOME
<kirbsah> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13
<kirbsah> kirb@kirbtoaster:/usr/pentaho/biserver-ce$ sudo sh start-pentaho.sh
<kirbsah> JAVA_HOME set to
<kirbsah> JAVA is java
<FloodBot2> kirbsah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kirbsah> classpath is :./lib/hsqldb-1.8.0.jar
 * dr_willis has a rather extensive customized  .bash_profile and .bashrc
<tritium> billybigrigger: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/mailserver
<soothsayer> Any way to get old update manager behaviour? (update notification icon, not start update manager)
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  sudo is using the ROOT users settings.. not the  users.
<kirbsah> ahh
<dr_willis> kibble:  thats all i can think of off hand. :)
<kirbsah> how do i set root users bashrc
<mhilinski> i am having a hard time getting the graphics tab to come up? kbk
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  try it with 'sudo -s' then run the command
<kirbsah> dr_willis: oops ... so how do i set root user's bashrc
<billybigrigger> tritium, cool, i have a read, oops, maybe during intermission, hockey's on now, GO FLAMES!
<crdlb> soothsayer: yes, gconf-editor /apps/update-notiier/auto_launch   turn that off
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  root users home has the same files.. but really you might just need to reinstall java
<mikejet> Has anyone developed a Susan Boyle theme yet?
<tritium> fryguy, koshar1, billybigrigger: http://ubuntuserver.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/an-improved-mail-server-stack-in-jaunty-dovecot-and-postfix-integration/
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work? AND how can I uninstall all the default themes?
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  also 'sh' is not the same as bash.
<Pici> !ot | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  try sudo bash whatever.sh perhaps?
<LjL> PleXuS: try typing this:    sudo sed -i.mybackup 's:libdbus/1-3:libdbus-1-3:g' /var/lib/dpkg/status
<tritium> mikejet: stick to support-related questions
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<mhilinski> what amm i doing wrong? kbk
<mrmoose916> Dose anyone know hot to fix the "error while preforming indexing" error??
<kirbsah> dr_willis /bin/bash: cannot execute binary file
<PleXuS> LjL, its already fixed ;)
<PleXuS> LjL, thanks anyway ;)
<soothsayer> crdlb: Thanks
<LjL> ... you could have said
<crdlb> soothsayer: oops, I spelled notifier wrong, but you get the idea :)
<ssj4Gogeta> if I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 using the alternate installtion CD, will KDE still be automatically upgraded? (I have Ubuntu installed, with KDE as well)
<Brando753> whats the root browser command?
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  somthing seems.. odd...
<tritium> ssj4Gogeta: everything you have installed will be upgraded during an upgrade.
<usr13> HitThemLow: I don't know, what IS the "root browser command"?
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  like that file may be currupted.. Just make it 'executable' with chmod +x whatever.sh then run it
<Pici> ssj4Gogeta: Presuming that you installed everything from the official repositories of course.
<dr_willis> sudo ./whatever.sh
<soothsayer> crdlb: It will show the applet now right?
<arkanabar> is there some way to put the ubuntu 9.04 CLI installer onto a USB stick?
<crdlb> soothsayer: yep
<soothsayer> crdlb: Thanks again.
<dr_willis> arkanabar:  you can use unetbootin and the alternative cd iso file to make a 'bootable alternative installer' I belive
<usr13> HitThemLow:  Sorry that was for Brando753
<arkanabar> dr_willis, can you point me at a howto?
<mhilinski> does anyone have an answer for me?
<kirbsah> dr_willis but then things that the script does ... gets (permission denied)
<dr_willis> arkanabar:  download unetbootin, download alt cd.iso... run unetbootin...
<tritium> !patience | mhilinski
<ubottu> mhilinski: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AussieGuy> I fixed my issue.
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  somthings really odd with that script then.   Look at it in a editor.. and see whats its tryign to do.
<arkanabar> dr_willis, so, sudo apt-get install unetbootin ?
<avarada> hi, i have a question about vlc 0.99a on ubuntu 9.04
<HitThemLow> how can I disable a wireless interface that doesnt work? AND how can I uninstall all the default themes? I am making a very customized sistro, but this is causing me issues
<AussieGuy> It turns out, when upgrade-manager upgraded my 8.04 to 8.10, it put (hd0,2) in the menu.lst instead of (hd0,1) which is where linux is installed
<usr13> HitThemLow: One question at a time.
<K4k> mhilinski: sorry, I'll try to remember but my problem was more specific then just general flickering, mine only flickered for video. You might try disabling compiz for now if it bothers you too much until you find a fix, sorry mate
<kirbsah> dr_willis ever heard of pentaho?
<mykevelli> ever since I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 my laptop won't come out of suspend mode without a cold reboot.  how can I trouble-shoot this?  I couldn't find anything on google about it
<dr_willis> arkanabar:  try it and see.. i forget the exact name.
<usr13> HitThemLow: Which issue do you want to address first?
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  nope
<unko> can someone help me? i installed the beta drivers in ubuntu 9.04 from the repos now when i try to logg on it displays alot of artifacts and i can do anything from there...
<AussieGuy> so I edited menu.lst, mounted (hd0,1) with grub then ran setup (hd0)
<mhilinski> what can i do about it?
 * arkanabar fires up synaptic instead....
<kirbsah> dr_willis well the script i am running starts a daemon .. so to speak...    its kind of like starting apache
<avarada> is vlc 0.99a only for Mac OS X???
<kirbsah> dr_willis so i cant start apache w/o sudoing
<kirbsah> dr_willis same with this
<LjL> !info vlc jaunty | avarada
<usr13> HitThemLow: What is wrong with the Wifi Device?
<ubottu> avarada: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<unko> is there a command to roll back a package i installed?
<kirbsah> dr_willis i will try to move the scripts to my home directory
<Pici> unko: You can remove a package:  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<HitThemLow> usr13: the one on the inside is taken as the most important one I suppse, and network manager only uses that one, but its broken, as in will never work again
<tritium> fryguy: you've been repeating that a bit too often
<dr_willis> kirbsah:  good luck. its bed time for me.
<kirbsah> dr_willis take care and thanks for the help
<dr_willis> fryguy:  there are whole books written on SSH.. perhaps its time to  find one?
<HitThemLow> usr13: the external will work in KDE (BT3) but in Gnome it is not woorking
<avarada> why does the vlc control menu seperate from the display window on jaunty??
<grytn> hello
<unko> Pici: i forget the package name... i typed in bet catylist 9.4 and installed the flgx drivers i think?
<chill_>  fc
<fryguy> dr_willis: the problem just occurred on upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, i'm wondering what ssh defaults changed between versions of ubuntu and how to change it back.
<ekley> I can't uninstall firefox with sudo apt-get remove firefox?????
<usr13> Is this a laptop?
<fc> where would i start to diagnose why suspend, hibernate does not work?
<grytn> anyone know if i can play battlefield 2 online with punkbuster on wine?
<usr13> HitThemLow: Is this a laptop?
<Pici> !appdb | grytn
<ubottu> grytn: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pedahzur> A question about timestamps on symlinks in /proc/NNN/fd/NN  I've found that generally the timestamps correspond to the time the file was opened. However, if a process closes and then opens a file somewhat quickly (within a minute or less?) the timestamp on the symlink will be the original timestamp, not the timestamp from the second opening.  Can someone comment on this or point me to docs that explain the behavior?
<ekley> fc acpi issues
<dr_willis> fryguy:  keys proberly got regernated.. you may just need to copy the keys back or somthing.
<ekley> fc: mine didnt work until the latest update
<Magician> ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LjL> ekley: i don't know, can't you? if that was an affirmative statement, perhaps tell us what sort of errors it gives you?
<jv_> avarada, good question..linux apps are like that sometimes,,gimp
<fryguy> dr_willis: these are my personal keys, not the OS fingerprint keys, they are the same
<mykevelli> ekley, mine broke with the latest one :/
<fc> ekley: 9.04 or latest update via update manager?
<Magician> ALEXXXXXXX
<Pici> unko: I'm not sure what you mean.
<tritium> Magician: stop that
<ekley> LjL no error, it says one package removed and firefox is still there afterwards
<Magician> SORRY
<h00k_> !shout | Magician
<ubottu> Magician: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ekley> mykevelli: file a bug report
<LjL> elky: perhaps you installed some other version of firefox from some unofficial repository?
<unko> Pici: hold on
<fryguy> dr_willis: they aren't local on the machine, so the installer wouldn't have even had permission to change them
<mikejet> How do I disable netflix.com Popups in Firefox ?  I thought they got rid of that years ago.
<LjL> ekley: perhaps you installed some other version of firefox from some unofficial repository?
<ekley> LjL nope, nothing out of the ordinary
<fryguy> dr_willis: the keys are the same, some behavior in ssh in ubuntu changed, and I am trying to find out what it is
<HitThemLow> usr13: yes it is a laptop
<HitThemLow> I cant take the network card out easily
<fc> mikejet: adblock plus
<LjL> ekley: what version of ubuntu are you on? (on older versions, the package was called mozilla-firefox)
<dr_willis> fryguy:   compare/contrast the /etc/ssh/* configs i guess.
<HitThemLow> so a work around woul be vey likeable
<fc> ekley: 9.04 or latest update via update manager?
<fryguy> dr_willis: i have, they are identical
<badfish69> how do i disable wireless?
<usr13> HitThemLow: You can blacklist the device driver
<LjL> ekley: ah wait, on *current* versions, the actual package is firefox-3.0
<badfish69> everytime i start my comp it is enabled again
<fc> badfish69: sudo ifconfig WIRELESS DEVICE down
<sambagirl>  how big is the 9.04 upgrade? if i use the update manager to apply it?
<LjL> ekley: so try removing that
<ekley> fc I always do clean install, it's the 9.04 upadte relased today that fixed my issues
<HitThemLow> usr13: how?
<grytn> can i play bf2 online on wine?
<unko> Pici: read this thread http://forums.scotsnewsletter.com/index.php?showtopic=23851
<cwraig> can anyone help me configure local mounts of samba servers, i cannot get RW access to the folders (my fstab entry is //192.168.1.6/A2L       /home/craig/Desktop/A2L         cifs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,noperm,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0    )
<unko> Pici: read the third post
<mhilinski> how do i fix myy problem?
<reya276> I wonder if anyone could help me out with a graphics driver issue. I got an ATI 4850 HD card and it keeps freezing up my PC, I feel like that Mac commercial
<ekley> LjL thanks, I'll give that a spin
<fc> ekley: cool, thats what i was asking; i installed 9.04 clean on this machine, and was working through problems - i just did the latest update manager and havent rebooted yet; ill give it a whirl
<mikejet> fc : How come the explicit "Block pop-up windows" checkbox doesn't work? This is crazy.
<sambagirl>  how big is the 9.04 upgrade? if i use the update manager to apply it?
<fc> mikejet: i have used adblock plus on firefox since 1.0
<reya276> or is there a channel where I can get help for this
<fc> sambagirl: no clue - if you dont have enough space - delete something
<ekley> exit
<bobertdos> reya276: Which drivers are you using?
<badfish69> DEVICE: Unknown host
<sambagirl> i have 500gb
<sambagirl> i have plenty
<usr13> HitThemLow: Add line in:  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist/      "blacklist driver-name"
<reya276> bobertdos: using the 8.60 from the repos
<Pici> unko: I don't know how to uninstall those if you used ATI's binary.  Have you checked their documentation from their website?
<fc> sambagirl: its not bigger than a cd image (700mb)
<ekley> fc what hardware?
<ekley> intel based?
<mib_0bdxwl> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to set the bit rate for my wireless when using wicd
<hugo_> Xubuntu 9.04
<sambagirl> ok thank you.
<hugo_> tutorial
<fc> mib_0bdxwl: what od you mean bitrate?
<unko> Pici: no i installed the fglrx drivers from the repos
<ekley> anyone notice how firefox has massive fonts sizes on certain websites?
<ekley> under KDE
<unko> Pici: so what would the command be to uninstall it?
<usr13> HitThemLow: Typo, should have been /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<fc> ekley: tried ctrl+0?
<reya276> bobertdos: should I just remove those drivers?
<HitThemLow> ok
<mib_0bdxwl> the maximum bit rate.  I am using the ath5k driver and to prevent it from starting at 1mbit it states to manually set the bit rate to 11
<HitThemLow> i can try that
<ekley> fc yeah, it does nothing because it's already at "normal" zoom
<HitThemLow> i am getting a better laptop soon, so this is just temporary, thanks
<fc> ekley: what website, ill see if it does it under gnome in firefox
<randal> how do you change a icon pic
<bobertdos> reya276: Well, I would suggest turning off the visual effects. Compiz is not stable on all configs.
<Juniorrrr> i can't install ubuntu 9.04 in my pc... does anyone can help me ?
<fc> randal: what icon?
<calc> HitThemLow: get a thinkpad :)
<mikejet> Weird. The new spellcheck doesn't allow you to use "spellcheck" or "doesn't" without being flagged.
<h00k_> !ask | Juniorrrr
<ubottu> Juniorrrr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dannyboy79> anyone know of linux lexmark printer drivers that work for the X5495
<unko> Pici: ????
<ekley> Juniorrrr: whats the problem exactly?
<Pici> unko: I suppose its:  sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<randal> fc:  any desktop icon
<fc> Juniorrrr: are you using iso or alternative iso?
<unko> Pici: ok ill try it than get back to you
<Juniorrrr> sorry...
<reya276> no because it happens when compiz is off, so watching video on the web or a dvd causes this
<fc> randal: right click, properties, click on the icon, point it to another png
<ekley> isn't fglrx still borken?
<ekley> just like the intel dirvers
<ekley> -_-
<Juniorrrr> well, when i go to setup ubuntu just goes to black screen with carriage return ...
<randal> fc:  oh never thought of that thanks
<byerley> any idea what "Configure the TSEG as WB" means in the context of kernel modules?
<Juniorrrr> fc: desktop iso...
<reya276> bobertdos: no because it happens when compiz is off, so watching video on the web or a dvd causes this
<AussieGuy> sounds like a video problem
<fc> Juniorrrr: what happens when you boot to it?
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<Juniorrrr> fc:  black screen... like DOS
<tritium> fryguy: should be unchanged from 8.10
<fc> Juniorrrr: does it get to the load screen (where you choose live or install ?
<reya276> ok I need some serious help, It seems I have two drivers installed
<Juniorrrr> fc:  after i choose live or install...
<fc> Juniorrrr: choose f4, and use safe video
<fryguy> tritium: well it's not, now when I try to ssh to sites, I get prompted for a passphrase.  there is no passphrase on the key, and ssh -vvv output shows this, and so when I press enter it states no passphrase given, trying next key, of which there is none so it jumps to keyboard interactive login.
<usr13> reya276: What happened.
<fc> Juniorrrr: what i had to do for my nvidia
<bobertdos> reya276: Some may say I'm too quick to recommend this, but Ubuntu makes it fairly easy compared to other distros. Uninstall the restricted ones you have and try installing the ones from AMD directly.
<tritium> bobertdos: of course, we don't recommend that
<Juniorrrr> fc: ok, do u have 100% sure? or does exist another possibility ?! it's because i will try tomorrow...
<reya276> usr13: I have 2 drivers installed, how can I fix this?
<fc> Juniorrrr: what i did for my laptop that would go black screen after i selected install
<fc> ekley: do you have a discrete video driver (e.g. ati or nvidia) that was fixed in the latest update-manager?
<usr13> reya276: 2 driver installed?
<reya276>  bobertdos: that is exactly what I tried to do so I could play games through wine and it messed up my rig
<usr13> reya276: Tell us a little more about your problem.
<Juniorrrr> fc:  ok, thanks... if doesn't work i'll be back
<fc> Juniorrrr: best of luck
<avarada> is there a way to uninstall vlc 0.99a and go back to vlc 0.98a thru synaptic??
<usr13> reya276: What did you do?
<bobertdos> reya276: It is true that success is more probable with a fresh install, yes.
<HitThemLow> ok, so how do I know what t blacklist?
<reya276> usr13: ok here in synaptic, there is the xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.12.1 driver and then I have the xrpg-diver-fglrx 2:8.60
<usr13> reya276: How did you use wine to mess things up?
<unko> Pici, I LOVE YOU!!!!! you fixed it!!!
<usr13> reya276: So you need to uninstall one?
<intx> hey i've noticed ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't restart x?
<reya276> usr13: no I tried to install the ATI drivers from AMD not the ones from the repos
<FloridaGuy> anyone here have comcast for internet
<reya276> usr13: which one do I remove
<jigp> hello guys im using 8.04.. is 9.04 latest and stable?
<tritium> intx: yes, as described in the jaunty release notes
<jigp> how to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<wrektjet> jigg yes
<usr13> reya276: I don't know.
<LjL> jigp: you need to upgrade to 8.10 first
<kitche> jigp: upgrade to 8.120 first then to 9.04
<pinPoint> hey i got an unreadable drive... it shows up in /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WDC_WD80
<Jack_Sparrow> jigp you need 8.10 first
<pinPoint> i was trying to use ddrescue but it would run right.
<jigp> kitche LjL: how about ill download the iso of 9.04?
<usr13> Which one do  you need to uninstall?
<LjL> jigp: then you'll have to reinstall from scratch - not upgrade
<usr13> reya276: Which one do  you need to uninstall?
<jigp> Jack_Sparrow: that would take more time.. how about just go directly to 9.04?
<tritium> jigp: only if you intend to do a fresh install.
<PhotoJim> jigp: you need to upgrade to 8.10 first, then 9.04.  or wipe your machine and start 9.04 from scratch, losing your data.
<ekley> jigp: although technically 9.04 is refered to as 'stable' I'd read the release notes before upgrading and finding out your grfx dont work
<reya276> usr13: I want to keep the 8.60
<mikejet> Any suggestions for caching DNS server?
<Jack_Sparrow> jigp You dont if you want a working system
<fryguy> mikejet: BIND works fine as a caching server
<PhotoJim> mikejet: I use bind9.  others use powerdns or other alternatives.
<LjL> mikejet: i use dnsmasq
<pinPoint> so I did sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/disk/by-id/named_drive /media/usbdrive/image /media/usbdrive/logfile
<pinPoint> what is wrong about my command? ^^^
<fc> ekley: do you have a discrete video driver (e.g. ati or nvidia) that was fixed in the latest update-manager?
<usr13> reya276: Where did you get the xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.12.1 driver ?
<reya276> usr13: basically the reason why I tried to do this was because every game I ran in Wine would run at like 2 frames per second and ultimately half my PC
<usr13> reya276: What command did you use to install it?
<tecky> anyone running ubuntu w/ a nvidia card in 9.04?
<tritium> tecky: sure
<tecky> i just wanted to make sure it wasn't going to be a problem with the new version of X + Nvidia's drivers
<jigp> Jack_Sparrow: ok ill stay with 8.04 then. so far I just have 1 problem.. when I start ubuntu I always see the screen that command you to press " cntrl+d or enter login/root" how to stop this thing?
<LjL> mikejet: well, i can't say for sure that dnsmasq is the best alternative... but among the other ones mentioned, BIND9 is a full-fledged, very big DNS server, not just a small caching server, and powerdns doesn't seem to be in our repositories
<jon_high9000> does anybody know how to setup a linux router to work with ubuntu?
<reya276> I used the command that is used to reset the drivers from the xorg.conf file
<usr13> reya276: Tell me how you installed it, and I can tell you how to uninstall it.
<tecky> tritium: no issues thus far?
<fc> jon_high9000: like dd-wrt router?
<tritium> tecky: no, not with my 9400
<reya276> usr13:  I used the command that is used to reset the drivers from the xorg.conf file
<jigp> Jack_Sparrow: I need to press ctrl+d and press escape so that I could login to the desktop... :(
<jon_high9000> fc: sorry, i meant linksys
<ekley> reya276: what command is that?
<fc> jon_high9000: yea, but do you have dd-wrt or openwrt installed on it?
<reya276> ekley: one sec
<jigp> Jack_Sparrow: it is like in windows..always reviewing the files. like scanning and fixing something
<mikejet> LjL : Yeah this caching DNS server will only be accessed from the local system, usually for firefox website browsing.  Yeah, I was just simple caching. Bind9 is too much.
<TopBunny88>   /J #reactos
<jigp> Jack_Sparrow: it is like check disk or something. how to disable the check disk?
<reya276> ekley: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mikejet> s/was/want/
<Lafitte-_> where is the read to add more repositories again?
<jon_high9000> fc: I am still a newbie at this so i no idea what that is.
<pinPoint> hey if I got a disk appearing in this area... /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WDC_WD80_0LB_8F1718-0
<pinPoint> how can I get data from it using ddrescue?
<Idespnnr> Lafitte-_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> jigp You should not disable checkdisk, if it is running, there is a reason
<usr13> reya276: What command did you use to reset the drivers from the xorg.conf file?
<tritium> usr13: he said above
<usr13> reya276: Oh sorry...
<reya276> usr13: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Lafitte-_> Idespnnr: does that have more sources i can add ?
<ekley> usr13: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<frijolie> clear
<jdu> anyone used window servers other than X on ubuntu?
<Idespnnr> Lafitte-_: there may be some you can uncomment, but you add them in manually
<reya276> usr13: so should I remove the FOSS drivers or the Proprietary ones
<|dthacker|> jdu: I used Xwindows on Solaris and AIX, what's your question?
<usr13> reya276: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> reya276: And then just restart the Xserver    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<reya276> usr13: what is that command going to do
<jdu> |dthacker|, sorry I meant something other than X altogether like rio from plan9 or Y
<fryguy> how can I re-enable ssh publickeys without passphrases in 9.04?
<|dthacker|> jdu: sorry, never got more exotic than AIX.
<usr13> reya276: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    will remove the xorg.conf file.  /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart the Xserver
<wrektjet> how do i find ip adress and netmask and broadcast?
<wrektjet> trying to set static ip
<jdu> |dthacker|, is AIX worth trying?
<|dthacker|> jdu: no
<fryguy> wrektjet: use ifconfig
<blake> Does anyone know how I can resize a NTFS partition?  I know the Ubuntu Installer resized my Windows partition, so the capability is there.  How do I do it?
<fryguy> blake: use gparted
<usr13> blake: gparted
<wrektjet> fryguy is that a command
<fryguy> wrektjet: yes
<Sagaci> how can i send a screenshot from an ubuntu OS to a windows OS
<jason_> Who's a genius with samba? I just created a share and granted the rights to my user but I cannot access it and I dont know why.
<avarada> is there a way to uninstall vlc 0.99a and go back to vlc 0.98a thru synaptic??
<fryguy> Sagaci: use scrot
<blake> gparted the 'resize' was greyed out.  and the partition isn't mounted.  fryguy usr13
<iamelite> Woot, just installed 9.04
<iamelite> Its lagging, horribly, and Some programs wont even start
<fc> Sagaci: take a screenshot, save it, send it one way or another to the widows machine
<pinPoint> anyone have an idea about my ddrescue dillema above?
<filipegatti> Hello there! What's the size a common Ubuntu installation takes on hard drive?
 * fryguy is regretting upgrading
<MK13> Sagaci: do you mean just a .jpeg or a screencast?
<usr13> Sagaci: Hit PrintScreen button and then copy resulting file over to the other OS's mount ponit some place.
<Idespnnr> iamelite: do you have an intel video card?
<blake> filipegatti, at least 8 gb
<LjL> filipegatti: 3 or 4 gigabytes
<fryguy> filipegatti: 4-5 gb
<LjL> blake: since when?
<kinnoko> anyone seen a guy called cruxeternus around here lately?
<fc> ekley: do you have a discrete video driver (e.g. ati or nvidia) that was fixed in the latest update-manager?
<filipegatti> blake at least? god :(
<jdu> blake, you need ntfsprogs
<blake> I mean, at least make your disk that big
<LjL> filipegatti: no, not really
<blake> jdu THANKS!
<iamelite> idespnnr, negative, ghost rider. I have a HD series
<jigp> Jack_Sparrow: but it takes more than 6 hours :( I have to press every minute "ctrl +d"
<lpsmith> umm,  I started upgrading 8.04 to 8.10,  and I think I may have made a big mistake
<usr13> Sagaci: If you want it to be jpeg format, just change the extension to .jpg
<bobertdos> filipegatti: Let's just sum it up this way, you don't need much.
<fc> lpsmith: why?
<jdu> blake, once you have it, resize will work in gparted
<lpsmith> It's giving me a bunch of pre-dependency problems for things as fundamental as libc
<iamelite> lpsmith: what processor?
<wrektjet> im editing /etc/network/config... how dio i know if it should be auto lo or auto eth0
<Sagaci> thanks guys
<blake> jdu: it works!  you rocks socks, thanks for the quick reply
<lpsmith> I'm using 32 bit distro
<fryguy> wrektjet: lo is local interface only
<filipegatti> LjL-Temp: 3 or 4 gigabytes? why so much? even vista takes less... i'm making a comparative table of operating system my teacher asked for and that was a point i thought ubuntu would win
<iamelite> lpsmith: what processor do you ahve?
<MK13> Does anybody know why ubuntu stops when shuting down until any button is pressed?
<jdu> blake, np
<carthik> lpsmith - do the upgrade using update-manager -d
<filipegatti> actually I don't know if vista takes less :P
<carthik> lpsmith works better than apt-get dist-upgrade
<fryguy> filipegatti: because ubuntu comes with a complete software suite (office tools, etc), vista does not
<jason_> Who's a genius with samba? I just created a share and granted the rights to my user but I cannot access it and I dont know why.
<|dthacker|> wrektjet: leave lo alone
<fryguy> jason_: using a domain or workgroups?
<lpsmith> I have an amd 64,  but I don't see what difference that makes to an upgrade
<MK13> filipegatti: are you talking about space for install?
<lanzelloth> guys, where should I put songbird binaries?
<|dthacker|> !patience | jason_
<ubottu> jason_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> filipegatti: does Vista install, for example, an office suite (word processor, spreadsheet, etc) for you unless you separately install Microsoft Office?
<blake> I JUST installed Ubuntu 9.04, it uses 2,686,896kb
<fryguy> lanzelloth: in /usr/local
<blake> oh, i instaleld Skype too
<jason_> fryguy - Well, I'm wondering if that may be part of my problem... I just remembered my laptop is my work laptop that's on the work domain.....
<lanzelloth> fryguy, ok
<jason_> dthacker - I have patience. But thanks anyway!
<carthik> lpsmith it does - the update-manager manages dpendecy hell better while upgrading - better path, all that good stuff
<filipegatti> fryguy: you got a point. but talking about a raw installation, let's compare a raw Vista, a raw XP and a raw Ubuntu, don't mind the office suit, only the basic software as a text editor, etc.
<jason_> fryguy - I just assumed it would work anyway, domain or workgroup regardless, since it requires user authentication to log in...
<jason_> fryguy - besides, my mac isn't connecting to it either.
<fryguy> filipegatti: ubuntu is a poor choice for linux for that comparison in that case
<lpsmith> carthik:  I went through the gui... so how much is going to be broken after this completes?
<MK13> filipegatti: look at DSL the live cd is 50 megs
<LjL> filipegatti: how could we know, things like the office suite get installed *by default*
<wrektjet> so i should ADD auto etho below the line that says "iface lo inet loopback"?
<blake> 50MB operating system.   HAVE FUN!!!
<fryguy> wrektjet: sure
<LjL> filipegatti: also, this discussion should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikejet> How do I create a new workspace?
<wrektjet> its etho not eth0 right?
<MK13> no one else here expriences a pause in the shutdown of ubuntu after the unloading bar finishes and is empty?
<fryguy> it's eth0
<wrektjet> the letter o nopt a zero
<usr13> mikejet: What do you mean "nwe workspace"?
<blake> mikejet: right click on the virtual desktops thingy in the lower right corner
<wrektjet> its a zero?
<fryguy> wrektjet: yes
<fc> mikejet: just add another entry to the workspace switcher (lower right)
<wrektjet> good ty
<tesseracter> 9.04 is stuck loading after i login. the little spinny thing just goes and goes. init is the process usually using CPU(via top) any ideas where to start?
<usr13> blake: THank you.
<jdu> MK13, a pause forever?
<kinnoko> so no one's seen this cruxeternus guy around here?
<blake> MK13: new ubuntu is FAST startup and shutdown.  sorry.
<mikejet> ah okay. Thanks!
<blake> mk13 how long pause?
<|dthacker|> wrektjet: here's my working config for a static ip address http://pastebin.com/md80f74d
<markw> ok, how do you get flash and pulse audio to play nice?
<usr13> As to the discussion of smaller size install, I think Xubuntu is smaller than Ubuntu.  Right?
<markw> oh, in 9.0.4
<MK13> it paused on Intrepid and Ibex (can't remember for Hardy) after the unloading bar finishes and it just pauses until a key is pressed (or two in jaunty)
<markw> or 9.04
<blake> markw i tried a year ago and failed.
<pinPoint> hey if I got a disk appearing in this area... /dev/disk/by-id/usb-WDC_WD80_0LB_8F1718-0
<luddite> Hi - i upgraded to jaunty and now my USB headset doesnt work and neither does my usb mouse (acer aspire laptop) i searched forums and google for the answer but its elusive. any ideas? maybe i just have to turn on the usb somewhere
<blake> markw why need pulse?
<pinPoint> how can I get data from it using ddrescue?
<markw> blake: I figured I'd give it a shot again.
<filipegatti> fryguy: actually, I only need to know the average space a raw Linux takes on hard drive, only with the basic software. I really know this isn't the right channel to ask, but since I already started this discussion, can you give me an average?
<pinPoint> I used sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sda /media/usbdrive/image /media/usbdrive/logfile and it does not like it
<wrektjet> so address netmak and gateway are enough?
<pinPoint> ofcourse the /dev/sda was changed to /dev/disk/by-id/*
<markw> blake: but it looks like flash grabs the audio device and won't let go.
<blake> markw i wanted it for global equalization...
<reya276> usr:13 dude that command you gave me messed up the drivers and I'm now in a Live CD session
<blake> markw, flash player works best with alsa ..
<mikejet> fyi : I create 4 workspaces arranged horizontally.  I use ctrl-1 thru ctrl-4 to switch between them. I do this on OS X too. I love the new System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<S_SubZero> How can I control SpeedStep and the graphics chip (nVidia) adaptive clock thing?  I would like to max them out for some testing
<tesseracter> 9.04 is stuck loading after i login. the little spinny thing just goes and goes. init is the process usually using CPU(via top) any ideas where to start?
<reya276> usr13: dude that command you gave me messed up the drivers even more and I'm now in a Live CD session
<mikejet> I'm GLAD scroll-wheel on desktop background doesn't switch workspaces by default anymore. That was horrible.
<usr13> filipegatti: For a Ubuntu install I would go with 20Gig or more. YOu need to plan for the future, so less that 20Gig may be shorting yourself.
<jason_> I just tried to connect to my samba server with another computer that is in a workgroup, and my access was denied yet in the smb.conf this particular user has access.
<wrektjet> |dthacker|, so i dont need braodcast and network lines?
<blake> tesseracter, the system log in /var/log
<fryguy> filipegatti: a base linux install can vary anywhere between 50mb and several gigabytes, what you are asking is way too vague
<usr13> reya276: They did not mess up any drivers.
<luddite> tesseracter : hit Alt + F2 - you should drop to a term
<mikejet> 9.04 is looking very nice so far.
<sebsebseb> filipegatti: 16GB  for /  is alright or 8GB even,   if you do  seperate home.  otherwise massive / is good
<markw> blake: well, right now if I play something off youtube, I can't play an mp3 with anything.
<markw> but if I kill firefox sound works everywhere else.
<blake> markw,  oh you can have only 1 sound playing at a time ... DAM I forgot how to fix that
<usr13> reya276: but now that  you've booted to the live CD, just copy your xorg.conf file over to the HD
<fryguy> well, I guess I'm going to go reinstall 8.10, too many problems with 9.04 for me
<zhanx> my cac card reader crashes firefox now that i upgraded to jaunty but it worked fine in interpid
<usr13> reya276: Ok?
<faileas> filipegatti: i do 4 + 4 (/ and home) and a seperate data parition
<reya276> usr13: how can I do that
<filipegatti> well, people are misunderstanding :( i was only asking the average a raw installation would take for my university work. i think i'll ask at ##linux :P
<blake> markw, if you play in XMMS and in Audacity (or whatever) can you play 2 sounds at same time?
<usr13> reya276: Show me the mount point of your HD and I'll tell you.
<blake> luddite, CTRL+alt+F2
<tfrew> hi, when i use hdmi the picture seems to be to big for my screen (either in 720p or 1080p) is there a fix for this? (this same computer works like this in windows xp and mac os x)
<jason_> can anybody help me with my samba issue?
<|dthacker|> wrektjet: I don't think so.  I'm typing at you from that desktop
<mn> Firefox 3.0.9 on Linux kernel 2.6.24-23 generic on Xubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy Heron will not quit loading pages.  We have a decently fast connection so the page is loaded, but the little loading circle up in the left corner of the tab just keeps going around on any webpage I visit
<cerokool32> how can i activate graphical effects in jaunty???
<jdu> filipegatti, it depends on the priorities of the linux distro.  Ubuntu gives a basic cd that uses 2gb or so and then expects you to use apt for the rest.
<blake> jason_, ask question, someone might get to it.
<cdubya> jason_, ask your question.....
<jason_> blake - I did, three times, but I'll do it again!
<markw> blake: yes, it's flash that's not playing nice.
<filipegatti> jdu: that was a good one, 2gb
<luddite> blake - yes sorry.
<mn> cerokool32: get compiz-fusion
<zetheroo> does anyone here use Gnome Shell?
<NINJ4> I think my upgrade to 9.04 killed grub: When I did the system restart it simply told me "Boot error" until I loaded a live CD session.  When I tried to "find /boot/grub/stage1" in grub, I was told "Error 15: File not found."  What would be the best way to reinstall grub?
<blake> markw, ah.  there is OH!!! i have solution for you
<jdu> filipegatti, but you want at least 4gb to have a usable system
<blake> markw, apt-cache search flash player
 * fryguy goes and grabs his backup and restores back to 8.10
<jason_> I have a samba server that I just set up on a spare computer. I created a test user "fred". Fred has access to /media/storage along with /home/fred. However when I log in as fred, fred cannot get to /media/storage. Access denied. Yet, he has access...
<tfrew> hi, when i use hdmi the picture seems to be to big for my screen (either in 720p or 1080p) is there a fix for this? (this same computer works like this in windows xp and mac os x)
<luddite> my usb headset and mouse stopped working after upgrading to 9.04.
<blake> markw, there is a flash plugin for that sound driver
<mn> NINJ4: SuperGRUB disk
<cerokool32> is already installed but still no get anything
<NINJ4> mn: thanks
<blake> NINJ4, dot org  =)
<murlidhar> ever since i have upgraded to jaunty all my players refuse to show me a video :( .... is there any package missing ?
<mn> cerokool32:  you need to adjust your settings
<NINJ4> mn: I found it :)
<mn> np NINJ4
<mn> :) good
<cdubya> jason_, man smbpasswd
<cerokool32> how i do that??
<sidux> connect irc.rizon.net
<jason_> cdubya - I added the user through the gui, the system-samba-config gui.
<wrektjet> can someone look at this pastebiun and tell me what i should out as gateway?
<luddite> how can you turn usb on in juanty?
<wrektjet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159766/
<blake> markw try flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound package
<luddite> can it disable usb?
<cdubya> jason_, how did you setup the share?
<mn> cerokool32:  Should be able to go to applications -> then something.  It's not that hard to find
<tesseracter> luddite: im there, blake, nullmailer is going crazy...
<b14ck> hey, i just used devede to burn my .avi to a .iso file. now how do i burn that iso file onto a dvd so its playable?
<mb____> my tail is long.
<mb____> hello.
<mn> cerokool32:  Should be like "compiz settings manager" or something of the like
<markw> blake: done that already.
<mb____> having issues iwth wlan0
<luddite> tesseracter : type startx
<mn> Firefox 3.0.9 on Linux kernel 2.6.24-23 generic on Xubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy Heron will not quit loading pages.  We have a decently fast connection so the page is loaded, but the little loading circle up in the left corner of the tab just keeps going around on any webpage I visit
<|dthacker|> wrektjet: what is your router address?
<jason_> cdubya - I went to terminal, went to /media and did a mkdir of "storage". Then I went to the samba gui tool and added the share /media/storage. There's an access tab. I granted access to jason (myself) and fred. Yet when I log into the server with fred into another XP computer, I get access denied on /media/storage.
<cerokool32> i alredy do it but no respond and xorgconfig is empty
<Guest08289> hi
<mn> cerokool32:  Hmm, well idk.  I used to have it installed but it lagged me so much I took it off sorry
<wrektjet> |dthacker|, good q
<jdu> b14ck, man wodim   I am still to far behind technology to have a dvd burner but I would check out wodim.
<markw> blake: that's not a package on x86_64
<blake> jason_, I don't know your issue, but with me, most of my samba problems happen when the same user doesn't exist on both machines, and make sure their password is the same on the two machines too.
<tfrew> how do i output to 1080p tv without the picture being bigger then the screen?
<btboy> hello
<markw> did the restricted extras though.
<blake> markw, ok then 64bit issue ... sigh
<cerokool32> ok
<blake> markw, you can install the 32bit package?
<jason_> blake - I've never had that happen. I know the user must exist on the ubuntu machine where samba is housed at, but I've ALWAYS been able to log in as "jason" on my mac (where jason doesnt exist) along with my xp laptop (where jason doesnt exist)
<tesseracter> luddite: i already have logged in, and i have already tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop & start
<Guest08289> Has anyone installed the newest netbook version to a USB key and ran  it from there?
<murlidhar> any channel where i can get support for vlc media player ?
<cerokool32> how do i config xorg xserver???
<markw> blake: flash works, and pulse audio work, they just don't work together.
<blake> jason_,  have you tried to connect to the samba share using Places -> Connect To Server -> Windows Share
<assem> just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, my sound isn't working.  the first few google links aren't helping here.  anyone?
<cdubya> jason_, and fred has an smbpasswd created?
<blake> markw, flash player linux x64 is notorious for problems yes?
<murlidhar> assem: are ur videos working   ??? avi files
<murlidhar> assem: cuz mine is not :(
<markw> blake: not sure, saw same problems on i386
<blake> markw, using a proprietary program (flash) in an opensource world
<jason_> blake - I'm not connecting from an ubuntu machine. I'm connecting from an XP computer. So I'll go to start - run - \\sambaserver and it shows up with the shares. Then I double click storage, it asks for name and password and I log in as fred accordingly.
<jason_> cdubya - Yes, fred was ran with smbpasswd -a
<markw> blake: yes, I know, been doing this for a few years...
<Burke9077> assem:  the update reset AlsaMixer.  Go into the sound volume controls and make sure everything is up.
<assem> murlidhar: my youtube videos are working through firefox... i don't have any avi videos to test though
<Burke9077> especially the "line in"
<markw> blake: kinda like when adaptec relased the api to their scsi cards in the late 90's, all the problems just went away.
<cdubya> jason_, any way you can pastebin your smb.conf?
<jason_> cdubya - whats the pastebin link? I'm not on my main rig...
<markw> blake: I need to just get flash to output to pulseaudio and I think all will be fine.
<MK13> what will adding acpi=off to the menu.lst alter as far as performance (trying to keep my computer from stopping during shutdown)
<assem> Burke9077: i got everything i see in volume control maxed out to test...
<blake> markw, to do that, you must tell flashplayer-plugin .. hmm
<jdu> MK13, I never noticed a difference
<tesseracter> luddite: when I stop & start gdm, my monitor turns off. i can still get to terminals.
<markw> doh...
<wabbit> hi
<markw> old .asoundrc laying around.
<Burke9077> hum... that worked for me.
<markw> brb, going to HUP the desktop. :)
<markw> argh..
<Burke9077> sorry, but I am totally useless with sound
<MK13> jdu: so it doesnt affect the computer much, i don't want it messing up energy comsumption etc.
<IntangibleLiquid> my office just installed an UPS, i wonder if I should add anything to ubuntu to make use of the device?
<markw> flipping keymappings are next, no ctrl-alt-bkspc
<cdubya> jason_, paste.ubuntu.com
<mb____> is there any one who can help me with some wireless issues on a thinkpad
<mb____> was working under 8.10 now not AGAIN under new 9.04
<lanzelloth> songbird can't watch more than 1 folders
<mb____> seems to happene every version
<lanzelloth> that's plain stupid
<assem> Burke9077: do you use pulseaudio? just ALSA?
<wabbit> got a question ubuntu 8.10 when installed loaded my linksys pcmcia card and with worked fine, i went to 9.04 and now it does not see the pcmcia card
<jason_> cdubya - http://paste.ubuntu.com/159768/
<jdu> MK13, I never looked into energy consumption differences.  It is required by your bios, so probably it is better even though it may not be as effecient as more modern solutions.
<Burke9077> assem:  I only use Alsa
<grytn> anyone got fallout 3 working on wine etc?
<grytn> pm me if u got info about running it
<NETTOYEUR25> bonjour, je débute, quelqu'un parle français ?
<Guest08289> I have downloaded 9.04 and am eager to try it out on my fairly new acer one note. I wish to run it off a thumbdrive. Has anyone here done that, and is there somewhere I can get a thumbdrive ready to boot with out having to do all this install stuff? I just want to play with the jackalope and see what all the fun is about.
<fc> ...
<Burke9077> assem:  I still don't totally understand Ubuntu's handeling of the sound system yet.
<assem> Burke9077: yeah.. pulseaudio has been a problem for me in 8.10 - was hoping 9.04 had something better to offer
<NETTOYEUR25> apparament personne !
<jdu> NETTOYEUR25, je parle anglais ;/
<grytn> does ubuntu got a gaming irc server?
<mb____> hello
<mb____> any one that can help with wireless here?
<tfrew> Guest08289 there is a thumbdrive version of ubuntu
<markw> ha, it appears to be the old .asoundrc probably from the 90's was the issue.
<NETTOYEUR25> merci jdu
<mn> !ask mb___
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mb___
<markw> both flash and totem working now.
<cdubya> jason_, you can get to it with your jason user?
<PhotoJim> NETTOYEUR25: essaie a #ubuntu-fr
<markw> that's what I get for keeping cruft around for the last 15 years or so.
<tesseracter> mb____: there is a #wireless channel...
<mn> mb___ ask the question. someone will help if they can
<inflex> (Ubuntu 8.10 )  hi there, my wife's machine has started to behave strangely since her updated from about 4 days ago... she can be in her usual default GNOME session and then *BLINK* it restarts X and puts her back to the GDM startup again, very strange.  It's a crash of sorts because OpenOffice has to 'recover' the files that were open.
<mn> mb____ ask the question. someone will help if they can
<jason_> cdubya - I wasn't really trying with jason, because of the issues I was having with fred.
<poulet> tu veux savoir quoi nettoyeur25 ?
<jason_> cdubya - I'm rebooting my xp laptop now, I'll try jason when it boots up.
<inflex> Prior to the updates about 4~5 days ago things have been running 100% fine.
<NETTOYEUR25> merci Photojim
<blake> QUESTION:  How do I make CTRL+ALT+BKSP restart gdm just as it did in previous Ubuntu versions?
<PhotoJim> NETTOYEUR25: de rien
<MK13> anyone here running an Acer Aspire 4520 or similar?
<eseven73> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<fc> blake: that feature has been disabled
<jason_> cdubya - do you see anything I did wrong though? I'm really confused as to what it could be. I also granted 770 permissions to /media/storage with owners being root:samba. Samba is a group I created that jason/fred are members of.
<mn> Anyone having troubles with Firefox 3.0.9 in X/K/Ubuntu?
<blake> MK13 god forbid
<MK13> blake: y?
<wabbit> any ideas how to get the card back online or just run 8.10?
<blake> fc, I gather that much .. how do I enable?
<NINJ4> So to remedy my "Boot error" problem, I downloaded and set up a SuperGrubDisk, and booted from it, but all I'm seeing is a blinking underscore.  I'm guessing this means I did something rather wrong
<lyhana> how do I create a tar.gz that replace symoblic links by their target ?
<blake> MK13, sorry, jk
<NINJ4> any ideas what that might be?
<crdlb> !dontzap > blake
<ubottu> blake, please see my private message
<mb____> mn, ok, for somre reason, wireless seems to be present, it was working under 8.10, but after the upgrade, once again, it gets all screwed up. I have loaded ndis and the drivers, it still doesn't want to work. so my question is two fold, one) help? 2) why does it get screwed up every version?
<cdubya> jason_, it would be worthwhile to check...the reason I ask is something jumped out at me right away.....the browseable = yes is commented out on that share....I know before when I've used samba that has caused me issues when it wasn't setup. Things may have changed in the newer versions, but that's the thing that jumped out at me.
<inflex> All I have is this -   Apr 28 12:26:45 elita gdm[9767]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<MK13> my Acer runs ubuntu fine, but i don't know what ACPI setting i should use
<blake> crdlb, (hug)
<mn> NINJ4 you should run a checksum on the .iso of supergrubdisk
<fryguy> grr, bad backup.  ::begins reinstalling 8.10 from scratch::
<blake> !hug > crdlb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug
<mb____> also msg me please
<mb____> this is a headache follwing millions of lines of text
<wrektjet> how can i check if my network/interfaces is correct and i now have a static ip
<jason_> cdubya - I never edited browseable before... I wonder if that could be it???
<lyhana> how do I create a tar.gz that replace symoblic links by their target ?
<JCM> Does anyone know if 9.04 supports the Creative X-fi PCI now?
<cdubya> jason_, you could try making a backup of your existing smb.conf, then uncommenting the browseable = yes line in that share, then save and restart smb and see if you can see it....
<mn> Anyone having troubles with Firefox 3.0.9 in X/K/Ubuntu?
<fc> mn what problem?
<cdubya> jason_, that may be all it is......
<faileas> mn: nope
<cdubya> jason_, but it's a place to start.
<jason_> cdubya - I'll try that then. My main rig is actually down now due to a blown HDD. The one I'm on is a spare PC and I was just tinkering with samba on it thinking I could get it running in 2 minutes and of course its been 2 hours of headaches.
<bliZZardz> [URGENT]the pStats module is not part of the standard distro in ubuntu hardy(use python 2.5). also the repos doesnt seem to contain python-profiler. Thoughts?
<mn> fc:  Firefox 3.0.9 on Linux kernel 2.6.24-23 generic on Xubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy Heron will not quit loading pages.  We have a decently fast connection so the page is loaded, but the little loading circle up in the left corner of the tab just keeps going around on any webpage I visit
<Guest08289> anyone here running 9.04 on an acer one note?
<poulet> no problem here mn
<NINJ4> alright, I'll try that mn.
<JCM> Guest08289 > I'm using the 150 version
<gumby_> I have 9.04..can anyone help me with my display options?
<mzz> bliZZardz: I haven't checked hardy, but at least some versions of debian and ubuntu have those modules in a separate package because of licensing issues
<jason_> cdubya - I can get to it with the user "jason"
<mn> NINJ4:  it should have the right checksum on the site so just compare them
<faileas> mn: i was tunning that on xubuntu jaunty with no issues
<assem> anyone with some ideas on fixing no sound issues (pulseaudio) after upgrading from 8.10?
<cdubya> jason_, ok....
<bliZZardz> mzz: "sudo apt-cache search python-profiler"  gives me nothing :(
<cdubya> jason_, hang on a sec....
<jdu> lycidas, perhaps with -h option.
<mzz> bliZZardz: according to packages.ubuntu.com it exists (in multiverse)
<fc> mn dont have a problem in ubuntu; connection problem? does any other stuff work?
<macman_> anyone good with following video stream with wireshark or any other app
<mn> fc:  everything else is working seamlessly
<bliZZardz> mzz: sudo apt-cache search python-profiler : gives me nothing.
<mzz> bliZZardz: is the multiverse repo enabled?
<fc> mn - get opera and see if it works...
<bliZZardz> mzz: how do i check that?
<Guest08289> JCM> I am not even a newbie with this, but really want to run 9.04 on the acer one note, I'd like to run off a usb thumb. 1. is it safe to my xp files and 2. can I get help making a usb thumb??
<mzz> bliZZardz: I'm an ubuntu newbie, I'm not sure.
<opossum> can debtorrent be used for downloading the dist upgrade?
<fc> mn i did see an article today about 3.0.9 being unstable (in general) while they were releasing 3.1.0 to fix that problem
<gumby_> whenever I go to display options my computer get extremely slow for some reason..I never had that problem in 8.1 anyone else have that problem?
 * mzz mounts his ubuntu partition
<blake> QUESTION: When do I need to make an ext4 filesystem?
<crdlb> bliZZardz: system > admin > software properties is the GUI way
<faileas> Guest35401: for the latter, you can use unetbootin
<mn> fc:  so have they released 3.1 yet, cuz this is ticking me off
<mn> fc:  I
<bliZZardz> crdlb: i do not see any 'software properties'
<mzz> bliZZardz: looking at /etc/apt/sources.list is the cli way, I think
<mikejet> What is the tool to startup Firefox in workspace#2, and Terminal in workspace#1, upon login?
<mn> fc:I've already reinstalled at least twice
<lyhana> how do I create a tar.gz which follow symlinks?
<crdlb> bliZZardz: sorry, Software Sources, it's called software-properties-gtk, which confused me :)
<JCM> Guest08289 > very and really easy to install. It will partition the drive and install the files and leave everything in tacked. Only thing is the way that Acer does with there restore it will be disabled, but can be re-enabled with great ease
<bliZZardz> crdlb: and what do i check for there?
<mzz> lyhana: tar takes a -h/--dereference argument which might do what you want
<crdlb> bliZZardz: you'll see multiverse on the first tab
<bliZZardz> crdlb: there is no such tab.
 * Guest08289 slaps JCM around a bit with a large trout
<mzz> bliZZardz: no, you'll see it in the list you see after clicking the first tab
<gumby_> whenever I go to display options my computer get extremely slow for some reason..I never had that problem in 8.1 anyone else have that problem?
<mzz> bliZZardz: unless you mean you don't have a first tab :)
 * tfrew slaps Guest08289 around a bit with a large falcon punch to chuck norris roundhouse kick
<jason_> cdubya - I don't get this. I created a samba group named samba and made jason and fred members of the group. /media/storage is owned by root:samba with 770 permissions. I'm in Ubuntu as jason, and when I browse to that it says permissions issue I cant view the contents. Yet when I change the ownership from root:samba to root:sambashare (sambashare was already existent on this system) then all of the sudden it works. How does the groups
<jason_>  samba and sambashare differ?
<bliZZardz> mzz: First tab is 'Ubuntu Software' and all are enabled.
<Guest08289> s' on the subject? I am so old and rusty I need step by step instructions and any programs to go with it.
<mzz> bliZZardz: is multiverse in the list
<JCM> Guest08298 > I have it running on my Acer and it is very fast and responds very well
<usr13> lyhana: I think just tar czvf
<bliZZardz> mzz: i dont see it.
<crdlb> bliZZardz: including the one that says multiverse in parentheses?
<mzz> bah
<tfrew> jason: set force group in the samba config files
<crdlb> bliZZardz: the fourth checkbox
<jason_> tfrew - forcegroup - samba?
<bliZZardz> crdlb: yea. thats enabled.
<KyleK> jason_: you hit a line limit btw "How does the groups" is where you got cut off
<usr13> lyhana: If not, maybe:  tar czvfh
<poulet> guest08289 : try unetbootin
<bliZZardz> crdlb: so?
<mn> jc:  what should I do in the mean time until 3.1 come out, because I don't know if I can deal with this for long
<tfrew> what happens is the files are owned by one group, you are letting random owners write out files as thier user name
<tfrew> you need to force user and force group
<lyhana> usser: mzz i tried this  : tar -chvZ mastermind.tar.gz mastermind/ but fail
<jason_> KyleK - it showed up immediately below on my screen.
<tfrew> so every file is stored with proper permissions
<crdlb> bliZZardz: so you should have python-profiler available, I do on both hardy and jaunty
<usr13> lyhana: man tar says -h will "don’t dump symlinks; dump the files they point to"
<lyhana> usser: http://pastebin.com/d1b0548e4
<gabo> buenas noches
<jason_> tfrew - So there isnt a difference between the samba group I created and the sambashare group that was already existent on the system. It's just a force group tag that's missing is all?
<bliZZardz> crdlb: "sudo apt-cache search python-profiler"  ????
<Guest08289> jcm> i hear it makes the one note fast as one could ever want. I'm years away from playing with command lines etc. and just ned a plug and play gui set up. where can i go for something like that?
<JCM> Guest08298 > Just follow the instructions on the site that you download the .img file from and they use the windows program that it links to to make the USB Key bootable and reboot the machine and press F12 to get the boot screen from here select your USB Drive and you are up and going with a gui
<mn> buenas noches gabo
<tesseracter> init hangs after I login to gnome. if i restart gdm, my monitor loses signal. nullmailer goes crazy not being able to send mail. thats all i can see in my logs. ive googled, forumed, and tried here, but nobody has a clue. gah!
<KyleK> jason_: IRC clients echo exactly what you type, if you say something and the server completely ignores you, it'll show up on your screen
<mzz> lyhana: well, that fails here because you don't have "f" in the options
<lyhana> usr13: not sure to understand
<gabo> mucho gusto
<gabo> soi gabo
<tfrew> jason: yes, the force group is in your smb.conf
<usr13> lyhana: I thought that:  tar czvf   would follow symlinks, but not sure.
<bliZZardz> crdlb: mzz: i still do not see it :(
<tfrew> thats the acuall owner according to samba
<porter1> Are Buffer I/O errors usually associated with a damageh hard drive?
<mzz> lyhana: try "tar chzf mastermind.tar.gz mastermind"
<gabo> y necesito ayuda??
<JCM> Guest > Faster than windows :) Slower then my dual core
<phatbastid> anyone use ubuntu to connect to a netdrive ? i have some issues getting connected
<mn> mucho gusto tambien gabo.  Que es el problema?
<usr13> lyhana: But you could try:  tar czvfh
<mzz> bliZZardz: was it already enabled? If it wasn't you need to run "apt-get update" iirc
<Guest84999> hey, I plugged a firewire camera, how do I know its connect and works etc...I can't connect to it from kdenlive...
<Guest08289> jcm> do I try to 'run' the .img file from the hd or the usb key?
<usr13> phatbastid: What kind of netdrive?
<usser> phatbastid, what issues?
<gabo> la verdad es que estoy interesado sobre la telefonia ip
<JCM> Guest no there is a program that you will need to use
<mn> Gabo:  Conversemos en platica privado
<crdlb> bliZZardz: or just close the software sources window and update when it asks
<gabo> y como la hago??
<gabo> para platicar en privado??
<lyhana> mzz: usr13 `tar chzf mastermind.tar.gz mastermind` work fine
<phatbastid> usser:  and usr13     i can see the shares but it rejects my authentification
<bliZZardz> crdlb: i hope it does not do a distro upgrade.
<dust> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<murlidhar> none of videos are playing :( ....what is the probolem .. only sound plays now :(
<JCM> Guest > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<dust> what's this?!?
<phatbastid> the drive is a dns 323 dlink drive
<usser> phatbastid, did u specify the user with -o user=username?
<murlidhar> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usr13> !es | gabo
<ubottu> gabo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usser> phatbastid, is it shared through samba?
<gumby_> whenever I go to display options my computer get extremely slow for some reason..I never had that problem in 8.1 anyone else have that problem?
<blake> QUESTION: I mounted this blank 100GB ext2 partition I just made.  I'm trying to rename it something so that it appears as "FILES" in nautilus instead of "122.15GB Volume"
<cdubya> jason_, sorry, sounds like you got the answer?
<phatbastid> usser:  it is connected directly to the router
<Burke9077> Media Issues:  People need to remember that in the update the sources.list file was re-written, so the medibuntu repository would have been taken off, thus removing some restricted codexes.
<gabo> gracias pero es que no he podido entral en niguna canal
<usser> phatbastid, whats the command you use to mount it?
<crdlb> bliZZardz: update does not mean upgrade in this context
<JCM> Guest > The program is at https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download
<gabo> de español
<phatbastid> usser:  it prompts me for name workgroup and password
<gabo> por eso quiero que me ayuden para saber como hacerlo
<eykosioux> there should be an ubuntu help channel... everyone is lke... asking questions only
<Guest08289> JCM. THANKS!
<gabo> es que soy nuevo en esto
<tesseracter> init hangs after I login to gnome. if i restart gdm, my monitor loses signal. nullmailer goes crazy not being able to send mail. thats all i can see in my logs. ive googled, forumed, and tried here, but nobody has a clue. gah!
<usser> phatbastid, does it even have a username setup?
<n8wood1> is there any way to set up an application to always start minimized in compiz?
<phatbastid> usser:  i am suing the gui
<phatbastid> usser  yes
<tesseracter> where else can I ask?
<usser> phatbastid, i see
<alexief> is there no java runtime for ubuntu 64
<fryguy> alexief: there is
<jason_> cdubya - trying now actually
<phatbastid> usser:  and places see it under a windows network
<alexief> i installed jre but java applications still do not work
<eugen> hey, I plugged a firewire camera, how do I know its connect and works etc...I can't connect to it from kdenlive...
<JCM> No problem it is very easy to do and mine came right up and everything worked. Your wireless light will not come on, but the wireless works
<cdubya> jason_, ok....did you get your question answered?
<mn> gabo:  haz cliq en mi nombre para platica privada
<phatbastid> usser:  using the ubuntu live cd i have been able to mount the drive but not with install
<jtholmes> who knows what the fix was so rythmbox will play .wav files in 9.04
<eykosioux> gabo habla en inglés anda
<bliZZardz> crdlb: i always do the UI way of updating, was thinking that it also does an update. isnt it?
<usser> phatbastid, thats weird
<jason_> cdubya - what question in particular? ABout the group differences or samba?
<phatbastid> usser:  yeah
<alexief> so no java for ubuntu 64?
<cdubya> jason_, the groups
<usser> phatbastid, try mouting it with smbfs. ie sudo apt-get install smbfs
<eykosioux> alexief: you can compile
<murlidhar> none of videos are playing :( ....what is the probolem .. only sound plays now :(
<fryguy> alexief: like i just said, there is 64-bit java available, and it works just fine.  review the steps you took for installing and try again
<mikejet> Are there X-Window commandline args that lets the app run in an alternate workspace?  Something like this? -display unix:0
<JCM> I think the fix is to use SongBird :)
<jason_> cdubya - No. I understand the force group tag. That's a tag I used on my main rig. I just simply  wasn't sure if there was a difference in those groups.
<phatbastid> usser: ok will do
<usser> phatbastid, and to mount sudo mout -t cifs //drivename/sharename /mnt -o user=yourusername
<cdubya> jason_, ah
<alexief> umm i used add or remove to install jre
<crdlb> bliZZardz: you only need to update your package lists if you made a change in that software sources dialog
<usser> phatbastid, if that returns without errors your drive will be mounted to /mnt
<porter1> Anyone know wat to do if my dvd drive gives me a Buffer I/O Error?
<alexief> is the package i want java plugin 6.0?
<porter1> what*
<fryguy> mikejet: X server doesn't understand the concept of workspaces, that is a construct created by window managers
<jason_> cdubya - I think I'm gonna remove the shares, users, etc and restart this... because this doesnt make sense to me why it didnt work. Fred and jason had identical permissions yet jason worked and fred didnt. Now out of no where fred works.
<Cmclean> How do you anonymously download Ubuntu 9.04? My ISP gets mad when I start it.... Is there a free alternative to IPREDator?
<mikejet> fryguy : Is there a way to launch an application in another workspace?
<faileas> o0
<crdlb> bliZZardz: I have an idea: pastein the output of 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal after closing software sources and any package manager windows
<faileas> Cmclean: get it off the website?
<Cmclean> Tors are WAY faster
<crdlb> bliZZardz: pastebin, that is
<alexbobp> How do I make my xserver start without -nolisten?
<fryguy> mikejet: depends on what window manager you are using.  The window manager I use has a set of hooks available for performing various actions.  you can also look at devilspie for executing emwh type commands on windows as they are opened
<bliZZardz> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m2500c57a
<Guest08289> jcm> will I need to re-enter the wep keys? I have several lan's I work from..
<mikejet> fryguy : I'm just using the ubuntu .iso defaults.
<murlidhar> none of videos are playing :( ....what is the probolem .. only sound plays now :(
<alexief> i mean you say review the installation but the installation was stupid easy
<alexief> id rather have the source to compile
<cdubya> jason_, yeah, it's strange, but I've had different issues related to both the client and server that I ran into before. It's been sometime since I dug into the conf, so sorry I couldn't be of more help.
<bliZZardz> crdlb: see any gotchas?
<alexief> but i have no idea where that is at either, so is there a package in the ubuntu repos that is java support for 64bit ubuntu
<JCM> Guest > yes as it will not bring these over and not sure if there is a way to do that from a windows to linux
<Cmclean> Is there a different anoniminity service?
<jason_> cdubya - It's all good. As I said, my main smb.conf is backed up. My main drive in my main computer is down. This is simply me playing with samba for more experience on my own accord. But I know once I get rolling with my new hard drive I just have to add users, add samba users, and paste the smb.conf and I'm back in biz.
<Saruji> hello
<fryguy> brb rebooting back to 8.10
<murlidhar> none of videos are playing :( ....what is the probolem .. only sound plays now :(
<Yomic> Would you recommend vmware or virtualbox for a desktop and a server (both newest ubuntu)
<Saruji> Does anybody know how to move the GnomeDo from bottom of the screen to the top?
<cdubya> jason_, good luck
<JCM> Jason_ have you looked at gadmintools
<chill_> Yomic:  whats your client OS ?
<jason_> JCM - I have not. What are those?
<Hymnosis> could anyone recommend a program that can convert avi to dvd format?
<Yomic> XP home
<TheOtherHatter> Yomic, Virtualbox, but that's me. You should also take this to OT
<sacarlson> murlidhar sounds like a codec problem
<TheOtherHatter> !wouldyou | Yomic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wouldyou
<chill_> Yomic:  either
<bliZZardz> crdlb: ??
<phatbastid> usser: the sudo apt-get install smbfs doesnt work for me
<tesseracter> init hangs after I login to gnome. if i restart gdm, my monitor loses signal. nullmailer goes crazy not being able to send mail. thats all i can see in my logs. ive googled, forumed, and tried here, but nobody has a clue. where else can I ask?
<TheOtherHatter> hrm,
<Royall> Hey #ubuntu, pygtk is not working for me in 9.04. Starting programs that rely on it, like rhythmbox, results in a segfault after it tells me pygtk doesn't exist, when I have all the right packages installed
<Yomic> TheOtherHatter:  OT?
<Sagaci> i've downloaded the tar.gz2 of firefox 3.0.10 and uncompressed it, how do i install it now, it's just a folder
<JCM> There GUI Tools to configure SMB, DNS, SQUID and others
<murlidhar> sacarlson: yep ... i dunno what to do :(
<crdlb> bliZZardz: I would suggest trying the main ubuntu archives, but python-profiler does seem to be on that mirror
<NINJ4> everything seems to match with my SuperGrubDisk, and I tried setting it up again but still nothing shows on booting
<Hymnosis> could anyone recommend a program that can convert avi to dvd format?
<bliZZardz> crdlb: how?
<JCM> jason_ http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/
<NINJ4> I'm sure it's just me doing something stupid, but is there another way to install grub?
<TheOtherHatter> Yomic, offtopic, this is a support channel. "Which is better" questions should go to the off topic channel
<Royall> Hymnosis: I've heard Handbrake was good
<NINJ4> preferably from the liveCD?
<TheOtherHatter> maybe it's...
<Saruji> i've been all over the GnomeDo wiki and it doesnt seem to say how to move the docky from bottom to top, not an option in preferences....anybody?
<crdlb> bliZZardz: software sources again :), see the "Download from" combobox
<TheOtherHatter> !which | Yomic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about which
<chill_> suspend/hibernate broken for anyone else; anyone know how to debug it / figure out how to fix it?
<Hymnosis> thank you Royall
<Saruji> i know silly question
<TheOtherHatter> curses!
<TheOtherHatter> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<TheOtherHatter> Nice!
<TheOtherHatter> !better | Yomic
<ubottu> Yomic: please see above
<bliZZardz> crdlb: trying.
<murlidhar> NINJ4: sudo grub then do find /boot/grub stage1
<JCM> Anyone done the change over from ext 3 to ext 4?
<NINJ4> murlidhar: Error 15, File not found
<crdlb> Royall: hmm, what does    python -c "import pygtk; print pygtk.__file__"    say?
<jason_> JCM - How do you execute Gadmin tools? I installed Gadmin tools samba from synaptic and Ic ant find it.
<kesiode> hey guys, since update to JJ my transparent terminal window is acting funny.  It shows the desktop background even when it is on top of something else like firefox... anyone know what's up with that?
<Royall> crdlb: ImportError: No module named pygtk
<murlidhar> NINJ4: do a google search on error 15 grub ... u will know why it happens
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: did you try reinstalling grub?
<fryguy> kesiode: you don't have compositing turned on
<JCM> jason_ gsambad
<crdlb> Royall: hmm, how about this?:  python -c "import gtk; print gtk.__file__"
<kesiode> fryguy, how do I enable that?  I don't see it in the settings
<NINJ4> IndyGunFreak: trying to find the best way to do that, Super Grub Disk doesn't seem to want to work for me
<jason_> JCM - it's not in the menu anywhere?
<NINJ4> murlidhar: doing that now
<murlidhar> NINJ4: can u follow the steps i said or need my help
<fryguy> kesiode: under desktop effects
<eseven73> Been having issue with Proftpd all day, No matter what I do I cant seem to see directories listed even though I add user and permissions, even using the GUI.
<jason_> JCM - gsambad and sudo gsambad wont work.
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: do you know how you lost grub?
<NINJ4> IndyGunFreak: upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10
<Royall> crdlb: ImportError: No module named gtk
<NINJ4> no warnings/errors
<NINJ4> just no booting
<JCM> jason_ I install it from the site (*.deb) and it makes a entry, but you can type by pressing Alt-F2
<crdlb> Royall: one last check: command -v python
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: try following 1-6..    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Royall> crdlb: /usr/local/bin/python
<kesiode> fryguy, I'm unable to change those settings, it just says
<kesiode> fryguy, Desktop effects could not be enabled
<crdlb> Royall: well, there's your problem, you've got a custom python install :)
<NINJ4> IndyGunFreak: step 4 requires me to find /boot/grub/stage1
<fryguy> kesiode: then you need to get a correct 3d driver installed
<NINJ4> which I can't :(
<kesiode> fryguy, why would it work before the upgrade?
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: did you do it before, from a grub prompt, or a ergular prompt?
<jason_> JCM - whered you find the deb package? It linked me to a totally different site when I clicked on the deb for samba.
<Royall> crdlb: any way to... install it generically? Uncustomly?
<murlidhar> NINJ4: did it find the when u did find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/262251
<NINJ4> IndyGunFreak: grub prompt
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<crdlb> Royall: just remove the copy you manually installed (ie from source) to /usr/local
<NINJ4> no, it has not yet found /boot/grub/stage1
<fryguy> kesiode: because you had a driver correctly installed then
<NINJ4> every time I try to do that step, it returns error 15
<fryguy> kesiode: and driver support changes with different versions of operating systems
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: did you see what it said, to do if you get Error 15
<bliZZardz> crdlb: no avail.
<JCM> jason_ http://gadmintools.flippedweb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=30#Installation
<kesiode> fryguy, okay.. so how do I do this?  I'm sort of new to linux.  There's nothing listed for graphics under Hardware drivers
<bliZZardz> crdlb: didnt help either.
<jason_> JCM - yes. I clicked that link under debian package and went to a completely diff site.
<JCM> jason_ It's almost to the bottom with the Mandrive
<fryguy> kesiode: sorry, I don't really feel like walking somebody through installing basic drivers
<Magician> who needs help tonight
<NINJ4> IndyGunFreak, only what murlidhar told me to do, which was google it, so now I'm going to try these steps: 42088eb880baa5477b6798c2855f7e79
<Royall> crdlb: so move /python/ from /usr/local/bin/ to /usr/local/? or just remove it alltogether?
<fryguy> Magician: lol
<kesiode> fryguy, gee thanks.
<NINJ4> raggh
<Magician> i know right
<NINJ4> wrong paste
<NINJ4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=862235
<jason_> JCM - that's what I clicked....
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: no, on that link I give you.. it says "If you get Error 15, try the following"
<jason_> JCM - then it goes to seer of souls.com...
<usr13> NINJ4: Grub has installed wrong boot instructions, pointing to wrong drive probably.  In other words, the files are not being found where grub has said they would be.
<kesiode> Could somebody help me figure out how to install a graphics driver?  According to fryguy, that's my problem but apparently he's too high and mighty to help me.
<NINJ4> oooh
<NINJ4> so it does, IndyGunFreak
<fryguy> Magician: how can I enable ssh publickeys that don't have passphrases in 9.04 so they behave like they did in 8.10
<Magician> keslode pm me
<NINJ4> my bad, I will try that first
<fryguy> kesiode: lol, sorry you feel that way
<usr13> NINJ4: hd0,1 needs to be changed to hd0,0 or something like that.
<JCM> jason_ one sec they changed something
<Magician> are you trying to connect to a server or setup your own
<jason_> JCM - thank you.
<murlidhar> NINJ4: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<murlidhar> NINJ4: :)
<crdlb> Royall: removing the executables starting with 'python' in /usr/local/bin should be enough, I guess
<fryguy> Magician: connect to a server, using keys that have already been created.  when i updated to 9.04 i started getting prompted for a passphrase (there is no passphrase associated with the keys)
<tonsofpcs> can anyone here open millerautoteam.com in firefox? [it dumps the app here with a GTK Error, don't try unless you don't care about what's open]
<NINJ4> IndyGunFreak: no good, find /grub/stage1 is still error 15
<NINJ4> murlidhar: trying that now
<IndyGunFreak> NINJ4: ok
<Magician> that is odd
<blake> How do I rename a mounted volume?  It always appears as "122.16 GB Media" in Nautilus
<Magician> hold on let me look through my bug reports
<tonsofpcs> blake: what filesystem?
<joanki123> i want to download soqt from the repositories, but i am having problems doing that - every time i do it, it tries to install qt3, whereas i need it to be with qt4
<joanki123> anyone?
<Royall> crdlb: OH DUDE you're the greatest thanks so much
<NINJ4> murlidhar: Probing device to guess BIOS drives.  This may take a long tie.  Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<fryguy> Magician: there are no bug reports filed about it, the closest relationship is seahorse losing registered keys on an acpi action, which isn't related to me because i'm not using seahorse, and i'm not doing an acpi action in between.
<crdlb> bliZZardz: are you sure you're spelling python-profiler right? :)
<usr13> blake: It is a usb drive with vfat filesystem?
<JCM> jason_ hmm that is strange I would just download the tar file and using the Autoinstall file.
<murlidhar> NINJ4: hmmmm
<tonsofpcs> bah... apt is unhappy, what's the dpkg command to rebuild after a crash mid-install/removal ?
<murlidhar> NINJ4: how many hard disks do u have ?
<bliZZardz> crdlb: :). no mistakes there
<NINJ4> only one internal HDD
<Onyx> Does ubuntu have a blacklist for programs that should never be upgraded?
<bliZZardz> crdlb: "sudo apt-cache search python-profiler" -- same.
<eseven73> Been having issue with Proftpd all day, No matter what I do I cant seem to see directories listed even though I add user and permissions, even using the GUI.
<mut3x> why is ruby not in my synaptic package manager?
<jason_> JCM - I always hated doing stuf ffrom the tar. It's never consistent. But I installed gadmin tools samba from synaptic, it's in the repos. Why cant I find it?
<NINJ4> murlidhar: only one internal HDD, one external USB drive that I'm disconnecting now
<blake> tonsofpcs usr13 : it's a ext2 I just made ... evidently I can't WRITE to it either.  Can ya help?
<JCM> jason_ this one isn't like that, you just have to run ./Autoinstall
<bliZZardz> crdlb: wierd. now am getting it.
<usr13> Onyx: I think you can highlight the package in Synaptic, then go to "Package" and check "Lock Version"
<bliZZardz> crdlb: it needed a server from india :P . not sure why it didnt work on the main one.
<Onyx> usr13: Ahhh, exactly what I was looking for -- thank you :D
<usr13> Onyx: NP
<JCM> jason_ just do a "sudo ./Autoinstall" from within the untar directory and that is all it will take. It's not like the ./configure make make install :)
 * fryguy sits and waits for 8.10 reinstall to finish
<Magician> still seems odd I have know pharaphrase needed when i log
<Onyx> usr13: It was absolutely necessary after downgrading amarok to 1.4 that it never be upgraded to 2+ again, lol
<blake> I have a ext2 partition.  How do I mount it as read/write??
<jason_> JCM - I see it now. Just installed it.
<Beej> hey guys, so I'm still on gutsy gibbon and obviously the support for that has stopped.  Is upgrading to hardy heron a pretty painless process or should I just start from scratch?
<jason_> JCM - btw it's under applications - system tools. That's why I couldnt find it!
<Magician> beej pm me
<usr13> blake: add rw to line in fstab file
<fryguy> blake: mount it like you would any other unix filesystem, the file permissions are internal
<opossum> Beej: it depends how long you want to spend updating
<eseven73> Beej, thats a pretty big jump, Id re roll a new install
<assem> anyone help with no sound (pulseaudio) after upgrade from 8.10?  everything acts like it's playing but there's just no sound...
<usr13> blake: what are you trying to do?  (We need more specific info on your issue.)
<JCM> jason_ Great I'm not on the server and couldn't remember exactly where it was. It's got a lot going for it.
<blake> fryguy, usr13:   I tried mount -o rw /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 and it still is read only
<Royall> Ok, next problem: My graphics card seems to be blacklisted from Compiz after updating to 9.04. Is there any way to make compiz not only start on boot like it used to, but run with an automatic SKIP_CHECKS=yes  ?
<NINJ4> assem: it sounds stupid, but every time I upgrade I forget to turn up the volume in the mixer.  Try that?
<w3rd_> hey guys how do you logout to drop to a console?
<jason_> JCM - I was previously using system-config-samba (from the repos). It's nice, but EXTREMELY basic. This gadmin tools is looking to be fantastic. Thanks for the tip man!
<blake> usr13: I made a blank ext2 partition in gparted.   I want to use it as file storage.   I can mount it and see a lost+found folder, but I can't make any files.
<bliZZardz> crdlb: thanks. worked.
<assem> NINJ4: i got everything maxed out (as far as i can tell?)... im waiting to be scared to death by joyous sounds
<blake> w3rd_, ctrl+alt+f4
<fryguy> blake: what are the permissions on the mounted partition.  the permissions are filewise on the partition, how you mount it isn't going to change those
<murlidhar> NINJ4: i have to go now .. take cares and all the best
<murlidhar> bye all
<Magician> bye
<murlidhar> take cares all
<NINJ4> thanks for the help murlidhar
<murlidhar> np
<FloodBot2> murlidhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> blake pastebin output of  mount    and  cat /etc/fstab   and sudo fdisk -l
<blake> fryguy: ok then how do I change permissions for / on the disk?
<JCM> Not a problem I like it. Much better than going through the smb.conf and hoping you have it all done right.
<fryguy> blake: use chmod
<NINJ4> does anyone know what could cause a grub failure and nothing but "Boot error" to appear on boot after an otherwise successful upgrade to 9.04?
<usr13> blake: If it is file ownership problem you can chown  it.
<Magician> ninja4 pm me
<JCM> Go to run have a good night all
<blake> usr13, fryguy: I did "sudo chown blake:blake /media/sda3" now I can write files to it =)  thanks for your push
<usr13> fryguy: What blake is shaying is that the volume is being mounted ro  and not   rw
<usr13> blake: Ok very good.
<fryguy> usr13: he's mounting it rw, so says the command line he pasted
<blake> fryguy, apparently it was mounted rw ... the mount folder didn't have my permissions, it was root:root
<nseltzer> Everytime I enter my WPA2 Key on ubuntu to connect to my local network it fails and when I click "Show Key" it's completely different.
<usr13> fryguy: blake very well.  The issue was ownership not rw VS ro
<blake> because i had to do "sudo mkdir /media/sda3" so it made the folder as root, not blake.... duh (stoner) fryguy usr13
<nseltzer> ...nvm
<nseltzer> It just connected.
<nseltzer> thx!
<syntax\> how can i enable music applet on the panel?
<syntax\> i already installed it via apt-get install music-applet
<blake> nseltzer, haha ... the ascii password converts to hexadecimal, thats why it's different.  glad it works tho
<usr13> blake: You should just put a line in /etc/fstab to mount it for you if it is an internal drive.
<erick_> hello
<blake> usr13, please can you give me a line for my fstab, I'm VERY rusty (been using Linux for 10+ years but haven't used it in a while and im currently incapacitated)
<blake> usr13, its just an ext2 on /dev/sda3
<mikejet> Is there a cmd-line program that let's me send a GTK2 message to a X program, to send it to another workspace?
<wall-e_> can anyone tell me if this will work for jaunty904
<fryguy> mikejet: devilspie can probably accomplish what you want
<wall-e_> http://soccerislife8.wordpress.com/2008/02/06/how-to-enable-compiz-on-ubuntu-710-if-your-graphics-card-is-blacklisted/
<erick_> pardon me, i am starting using ubuntu, can someone tell me how to make a compaq presario f700 work wireless
<wrektjet> anyone know of a good guide to setting a static ip
<usr13> blake: /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 ext2 user,rw 0 0
<Joel> what would be a command on the CLI to disable compiz effects completely down to nothing
<zhurai> <erick_> pardon me, i am starting using ubuntu, can someone tell me how to make a compaq presario f700 work wireless <-- what wireless driver does it use
<jason_> JCM - you still here?
<usr13> blake: or  /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 auto  user,rw 0 0
<blake> mikejet, yes this is it: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/    =)
<fryguy> Joel: metacity --replace
<blake> usr13, thx
<blake> (hug)
<atomx> anyone know anything about the new netbook remix?
<usr13> blake: NP
<syntax\> is there a music applet available for 9.04?
<wall-e_> i found for any laptop users that cant ubuntu to run correctly that the netmix usb works great
<erick_> well as far as i know this network card uses a driver of the manufacturer
<blake> syntax\, for the panel?   what audio player do you want the applet for
<erick_> but its not working
<syntax\> rhythmbox sir
<atomx> has anyone got the wireless working on the ubuntu netbook remix on an acer aspire one?
<syntax\> i already did apt-get install music applet
<zhurai> <erick_> well as far as i know this network card uses a driver of the manufacturer <-- I have compaq presario C700 series, and have no idea what yours uses
<syntax\> i already did apt-get install music-applet
<blake> syntax\, please use my name when replying.   Yes, there is a panel applet, please hold =]
<Joel> fryguy: window manager error: unable to open X display
<blake> syntax\, ah, I see... ok there is another way.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, you have to add five lines to your /etc/network/interfaces file  iface address network netmask broadcast
<fryguy> Joel: so then export a correct DISPLAY variable
<syntax\> blake: should i uninstall it 1st?
<syntax\> the one i just downloaded?
<Joel> fryguy: err, what?
<blake> syntax\, you installed music-applet package?
<wrektjet> jtholmes, i did that b4. how do i correctly reset the the file
<fryguy> Joel: set the DISPLAY environment variable correctly
<jj308> Does anyone know of an application that's just like DVD Shrink 3.2 was for windows?
<blake> syntax\, and it doesn't appear in +Add To Panel ?
<Hymnosis> <jj308> handbrake
<Joel> fryguy: err, how?
<syntax\> nope
<jtholmes> wrektjet, paste what you put into interfaces
<syntax\> i installed it at the terminal
<fryguy> Joel: export DISPLAY
<wrektjet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159784/
<syntax\> @ blake
<jj308> <Hymnosis> that's the name of the application?
<blake> Joel, Export DISPLAY="whatever you want it to be"
<Hymnosis> <jj308> yes
<fryguy> Joel: just like you'd set any other environment variable
<syntax\> blake: i installed it via command line, apt-get install music-applet
<blake> syntax\, ok now add it to your panel, by right-clicking on the panel and ADD
<losher> jj308: k9copy
<gogeta> i live
<gogeta> \lol
<syntax\> blake: should i type music applet? because there's no music applet available
<jj308> <losher> do you know which one is better? handbrake or k9copy?
<syntax\> blake: you said there's another way? how can i do that.
<blake> syntax\, I just installed music-applet package, now I can add "Music Applet" from the panel menu
<wrektjet> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/159784/
<doleyb> jj308: i found k9copy hard to figure out
<syntax\> blake: how did you installed it?
<blake> syntax\, I'm using a fresh version of 9.04, and the panel applet works.
<Hymnosis> <jj308> or you can try devede which does any format to dvd
<blake> syntax\, sudo apt-get install music-applet
<syntax\> erm
<blake> "works for me"
<freehood4all> syntax: works for me too
<syntax\> blake: how come it doesnt appear for me.
<jj308> I tried doing Vamps, but it wasn't downloading for some reason
<syntax\> do i have to reboot or something..
<blake> freehood4all, JINX!!!! YOU OWE ME A WATTERMELLON
<losher> jj308: k9copy is tailored to shrinking a dvd9 to a dvd5. I don't recall if you can edit menus the way you could in dvdshrink. handbrake has a great reputation, but I don't recall if it has a gui, and its a more general tool i think, ie it will convert between formats. Do some googling & then come back and tell us....
 * freehood4all goes to get a watermellon for blake
<blake> freehood4all, cold one plz
<freehood4all> demanding you are.
<losher> jj308: oh, dvdshrink3.2 works ok under wine....
<jj308> <losher> will do, thanks
<blake> hungry i am
<jj308> <losher> what's under wine?
<blake> losher jj308 gratz on solving last #ubuntu question EVER
<jason_> anybody use gadmintools for samba?
<mythbuster1848> Hello. Can anyone tell me if there's a special channel for dealing with differences between Fedora and Ubuntu? I just switched from Fedora to Jaunty and stuff I used to know how to do doesn'r work quite the same way
<blake> nevermind...
<ckw> I have a spinner in front of my laptop that controls sound.  Any way I can disable it?
<Canaen> what do people think of the new indicator applet?
<bootui> how would i find my dns in ubuntu 9.04?
<blake> Canaen, Like it   +1
<bootui> i want to know what it is
<doleyb> jj308: he means that you can run dvdshrink in linux by using WINE
<ckw> I only want to control sound via the sound icon
<usr13> mythbuster1848: Just ask here...
<Ante_Smith> Wine is the best
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ok add the following lines  network 10.0.0.0 and broadcast 10.0.0.255 and it should work you will have to start and stop networking
<jj308> I see
<thomasite> Hi. I have a problem with regard to upgrading to 9.04. My laptop is currently running on 8.04 and for nearly two months now, I haven't updated anything. Problem is, when I run Update Manager, everything fails: indexes are not read/available, and so on, and thus, no updates can  be done. How do I correct this problem? Thanks.
<losher> jj308: wine is an emulator that runs under linux and lets you run many (but by no means all) windows apps
<bootui> *correct that- i want to find out what my DNS using a GUI utility in ubuntu 9.04*
<usr13> mythbuster1848: Many of us know RH / Debian differences.
<mythbuster1848> On Fedora, I used to run Ktorrent headless, on Xvfb
<blake> ckw, depends on your laptop, you'll have to find some fix on Google (search your model name and add the word linux at the end)
<atomx> soooo
<atomx> anyone know how to get the wireless working in ubuntu?
<freehood4all> mythbuster1848 one word rtorrent... it's the shit
<IndyGunFreak> atomx: whats your wireless device
<atomx> I have the ubuntu netbook remix
<mythbuster1848> I installed Xvfb from the Ubuntu repositories, and now it's giving me grief
<blake> ckw, you can also try changing the Keyboard Shortcuts for you media buttons.
<mythbuster1848> will rtorrent give me a webUI?
<gogeta> atomx and the netbook is?
<jj308> I'm new to Ubuntu, I don't think I have a linxus operating system
<mythbuster1848> I don't know if my Xvfb problems are a configuration thing or a Jaunty bug
<freehood4all> mythbuster1848: there is plenty of gui's for rtorrent
<atomx> gogeta: it's an acer aspire one
<thomasite> Hi. I have a problem with regard to upgrading to 9.04. My laptop is currently running on 8.04 and for nearly two months now, I haven't updated anything. Problem is, when I run Update Manager, everything fails: indexes are not read/available, and so on, and thus, no updates can  be done. How do I correct this problem? Thanks.
<faileas> jj308: linux is the kernel ubuntu runs on
<Ante_Smith> jj308: If you have Ubuntu installed then you are running a Linux kernal thus you're running Linux
<doleyb> jj308: Yes you do... ubuntu is a supplier of linux
<lanzelloth> I accidentally set bash to emacs mode, how do i turn it to normal?
<faileas> so if you have a ubuntu box, you are on linux
<IndyGunFreak> gogeta: most of the aspire ones, have an ar242x.. it should work out of the box.. what version of netbook remix did you download
<gogeta> jj308 ubuntu is linux
<losher> mythbuster1848: don't think so. google it & then come back & tell us the answer
<blake> "<Ante_Smith> Wine is the best"   oh yeah?
<jj308> Ok, thanks, learning :)
<fryguy> thomasite: in the options you have to enable extra updates, since you are using an LTS release it won't update to in between releases by default
<atomx> IndyGunFreak: I have the latest version
<IndyGunFreak> atomx: see my message above.
<SirStan> i have linux; do i have a ubuntu?
<atomx> IndyGunFreak: it has the arthos driver installed
<doleyb> jj308: You might like to install the wine package and try running a windows program.
<blake> wait, I have Ubuntu so does that mean I can run Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> atomx: open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a" no quotes, and tell us the output
<Ante_Smith> blake: It is sufficient for playing WoW which is the only thing I really use it for, although it was a slight bit of issue getting it up and running but I got it to run three apps that I need successfully.
<jj308> so I should just download DVD shrink from the net like I did when I had Windows?
<doleyb> jj308: You can sure try and it may work
<gogeta> atomx well worst case you use ndiswrapper and the windows driver
<blake> Ante_Smith, It can play notepad.exe perfectly
<phatbastid> need help with my sound. i dont have any sound
<usr13> !dist-upgrade | thomasite
<ubottu> thomasite: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jj308> Do I find the wine package in the apps list?
<thomasite> fryguy: where do I enable that?
<Ante_Smith> blake: Lmao, that it can sir. That it can.
<doleyb> !wine | jj308
<ubottu> jj308: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jtholmes> SirStan, cat /etc/lsb-release to see
<losher> jj308: yes, and install wine on Ubuntu. It works quite well...
<lanzelloth> does anyone know how to change bash off the emacs mode
<IndyGunFreak> gogeta: he shouldn't need ndiswerapper, he either has a ar242x, or he has a realtek.. the atheros, should work out of the box
<collier_s> lanzelloth: set -o vi
<thomasite> usr13: there's nothing in the UpgradeNotes that mention about the failed index something. :(
<atomx> IndyGunFreak: 9.04
<jtholmes> lanzelloth,  set -i vi raw  for vi mode
<gogeta> indygunfreak depends some use a rallink
<Ante_Smith> blake: Are you a long time user? How far back?
<IndyGunFreak> gogeta: i was just aout to mention that
<jj308> ok, BRB
<gogeta> they need nds
<wrektjet> jtholmes, is there a command i cvan use to restart the interrfaces file
<IndyGunFreak> atomx: type "lspci" in a terminal, and see how it id's your wireless device
<gogeta> latest chipsets do
<lanzelloth> collier_s, jtholmes that turns it to vi mode
<media> trying the newest magic revision :-/
<lanzelloth> or has the bash always been in vi mode by default??
<thomasite> Perhaps I unintentionally changed the way Update Manager connects to the internet. How do I reset that? Thanks!
<wrektjet> how about "sudo networking restart"
<blake> Ante_Smith, I was programming my Commodore 64 in 1987
<atomx> IndyGunFreak:  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<snandi>  /join #ubuntu-hu
<IndyGunFreak> atomx: that device works out of the box.. i've got two laptops using it
<gogeta> indygunfreak i run a puppy netbook remix so i deal with that
<ckw> blake: thanks, it was under keyboard shortcuts
<collier_s> lanzelloth: pick vi or emacs
<wrektjet> no doesnt cut it. anyone know how to restart networking so that changes on the infaces file will apply?
<Ante_Smith> blake: Aaah you're  a veteran. You actually use unix and not so much a linux kernal?
<thomasite> Message: Could not download all repository indexes. The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<phatbastid> anyone know how to setup intel sound card to work ?
<losher> blake: I was writing fortran in 1987....
<gogeta> indygunfreak madwifi drivers may work as well
<jtholmes> wrektjet, /etc/init.d/networking stop then  /etc/init.d/networking start
<tecky> blake: that so? when did you start using linux?
<atomx> IndyGunFreak: I would assume it does but it won't connect to my wireless, and it won't pull up either of my wireless devices
<blake> Ante_Smith, No, I started using Linux during kernel version 1.2
<thomasite> Where do I change settings? Please help me. Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> gogeta: possibly, but completely unecessary
<jtholmes> lanzelloth, you dont want vi mode?
<blake> tecky ^
<collier_s> lanzelloth: to see the defaults, type "set -o"
<Joel> i type startx to see if it's working then i get fatal error: server is already running for display 0
<tecky> blake: i used linux back when 1.0.27 i think
<jj308> I'm back, do I need to reboot now that I've downloaded Wine?
<IndyGunFreak> atomx: why do you have two wireless devices?
<blake> tecky, was more into dos programming ($$)
<drago1> anyone use lame command line here?  im trying to convert from mpg to mp3 (just decode the audio)
<atomx> IndyGunFreak: I have 2 other laptops connected to it, and can't get this one to to save my life, so I know my router is working
<tecky> its been a long long long time
<tecky> :(
<mythbuster1848> thanks for the heads up regarding rtorrent
<tecky> blake: indeed ... basic / qbasic
<tecky> :P
<blake> ASM
<wrektjet> jtholmes, "SIOCDELRT: No such process"
<mythbuster1848> running ktorrent was a hack to begin wiht
<gogeta> atomx well we would need to knoe your chipset so weather its madwifi or nds you need
<tecky> blake: ugh
<Ante_Smith> blake: most impressive. do you still program for living or just for fun now?
<losher> jj308: no need to reboot. It only *emulates* windows :-)
<jhass840> Hi, does my /proc/mtrr look wrong to anyone? http://pastebin.com/m28f41770
<blake> tecky, basic was my first, I was 8 years old
<atomx> IndyGunFreak: I have 2 for my home 1 is for my media center hooked to my tv it goes to my network storage, and one for internet, I don't want my storage avalable to internet
<jj308> <losther> so now I should try to install DVD Shrink and see if it works?
<jj308> sorry no t :)
<blake> Ante_Smith, I have two jobs as an IT manager of sorts..  I also do graphics
<tecky> blake: i was running a ircd from my linux box at 9 years old :X
<usr13> thomasite: Just thought the info would be useful.  But you can downloaded the 9.04 alternate-cd and use that.
<tecky> >.>
<blake> tecky, I ran BBS'es
<Tosted> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blake> SysOP
<jtholmes> wrektjet, as sudo
<Tosted> @find
<losher> drago1: I've never used lame to extract mp3 from mpg. I would use avidemux for that
<wrektjet> jtholmes, i think it went
<thismamacooks200> fresh jaunty upgrade, cheese doesn't find my webcam, camorama doesn't find /dev/video0 (I have no /dev/vid* anything). lsbusb reports a "Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0545:800c Xirlink, Inc. Veo StingRay"
<atomx> gogeta: how do i find that?
<gogeta> atomx lspci
<jtholmes> wrektjet,   ifconfig -a to see your address
<thomasite> usr13: I don't have a CD right now. And I also prefer to download/update through the internet directly. Thanks, anyhow.
<rdvonz> I tried installing ubuntu without checking cd for defects. I'm running a live cd version with a wiped hdd and no way to burn a live cd unless I can somehow burn the disc through the livecd. Possible? Help!
<wrektjet> bec it configured when i tried "start"
<losher> jj308: yeah, basically type % wine dvdshrink32.exe
<lanzelloth> jtholmes, collier_s, so what mode do bash come with by default? or say with a fresh install of ubuntu
<thomasite> I still have a problem updating everything in 8.04. It's been 47 days now. :(
<gogeta> atomx thats a termal command
<atomx> gogeta: ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<atomx> yeah
<jj308> <losher> google that?
<ante-smith> blake: well nice talking with you, hopefully we can have some casual talk one day. going to go afk here in a bit
<collier_s> lanzelloth: emacs
<losher> jj308:  google what?
<phatbastid> help with soundcard ?
<usr13> thomasite: Not a good time for that, the servers are very busy.  I would wait a while if I were you.
<atomx> gogeta: yeah i know, :P I just have no idea what line it is I would assume that one...
<gogeta> a intel
<jtholmes> lanzelloth, i always set it to vi  maybe collier_s can answer that one
<jj308> % wine dvdshrink32.exe
<denton> my weather widget does not connect to the proxy
<atomx> gogeta: yeah it's intel atom 1.6ghz hyperthreaded
<jtholmes> lanzelloth, btw is your nick a takeoff on lancelot?
<lanzelloth> collier_s, so, shift <-  never highlights things?
<jj308> <losher> I wasn't sure if you were saying to use that to find it
<losher> jj308:  just type it & tell us what happens
<jj308> ok
<gogeta> Network controller: RaLink RT2600 802.11 MIMO
<lanzelloth> jtholmes, yea lol
<gogeta> should be something like that
<jtholmes> lanzelloth, creative i like it
<usr13> thomasite: The easiest / most reliable way for you to upgrade is to get alternative-CD
<oakmac> Can someone help me with mdadm?  Upgrading broke my raid1 array and after some tinkering I have no idea what's going on.
<atomx> ummmm ok
<mottikins> so.
<jj308> <losher> it came up with DVDshrink32.exe Download File on FileFront
<usr13> thomasite: alternate-CD*
<mottikins> I just installed Ubuntu and... I have no Sound.
<collier_s> lanzelloth: eh?
<losher> rdvonz: I've never done it, but I think the livecd has everything you need to burn a CD,
<gogeta> in lspci
<tecky> grrr
<tecky> brb
<phatbastid> need help with soundcard
<rdvonz> losher: I shall try to d/l then.
<atomx> gogeta: The website said it works right out of box with my netbook, so i would assume it does, but I can't find anything with it, although I can find it fine with my windows netbook and my hackentosh netbook
<usr13> !sound | phatbastid
<ubottu> phatbastid: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jtholmes> mottikins, elaborate a little please what app, what you try to do etc.
<jj308> <losher> but I need DVD Shrink 3.2
<losher> rdvonz: I'm not sure where you'll find 600M to put the CD contents
<gogeta> atomx well did you find your chipset
<mottikins> jtholmes, No sound , period.
<rdvonz> I have a 2g sd card :D
<jtholmes> mottikins, in what app please
<losher> jj308:  yes you do, just like you would in windows. The same executable, from the same place, wherever that was. Sorry if that wasn't clear..,,,
<usr13> rdvonz: Did  you check to see if it's muted?
<mottikins> jtholmes, All of them , no system beeps, no test sounds, nothing.
<usr13> rdvonz: Or just turned down?
<atomx> gogeta: I put in lspci and I have no idea which line it is, nothing says anything about chipset
<mottikins> o.O There we go
<mottikins> I think... huh... weird
<gogeta> should say network controler
<jerbear> is tracker gone with jaunty?
<jj308> <losher> when I put % dvdshrink3.2.exe
<usr13> rdvonz: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #to test
<drago1> losher: thanks, ill check out avidemux
<tecky> blake: agh ... bbs's eh ? I useta play a door game called over the tracks ?
<onats> im having issues with vnc access to my machine after upgrading to 9.04
<losher> jj308: yeah, basically type % *wine* dvdshrink32.exe
<jj308> <losher> it came up with DVDshrink3.2exe Torrent Download
<Tosted> @Freenode
<tecky> blake: or something along those lines ... i cant remember the title completely
<rdvonz> omfg though, just by looking at the livecd I can tell this is the BEST ubuntu dist i've tried.
<rdvonz> it's so fast on this pc.
<jtholmes> well system beeps come from the pc speaker and have nothing to do with ubuntu unless some removed the module for the speaker
<onats> i can connect to my home machine, get the desktop view, but it freezes after that
<blake> tecky, haha maybe, my board had over 100
<atomx> gogeta: it has my sound, video, wireless, lan, sound, usb, memory, but nothing about a chipset
<blake> doors
<gogeta> wireless
<tecky> blake: gonna go google some ... and see if i can snag the name :|
<losher> jj308: lets start over. You've installed wine?
<jj308> <losher> I have
<atomx> gogeta: 945GSE
<jtholmes> mottikins, lsmod |grep pcspkr  what do you get
<gogeta> atoms oh
<losher> jj308: you've downloaded a copy of dvdshrink.exe from the net?
<mottikins> pcspkr                 11136  0
<jj308> <losher> I haven't done that yet
<losher> jj308: do that next...
<Tosted> !
<jtholmes> mottikins, well the pc spkr module is present, hmmm
<atomx> gogeta: it's easier for me to find everything I need on the one with mac os x and I have never used it till today lol
<jerbear> is tracker gone with jaunty?
<jj308> <losher> I'm still trying to figure out which one to do
<losher> jj308: which one?
<jtholmes> mottikins, we are talking about ubuntu right
<rdvonz> usr13: what does cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp do?
<user02> Arie
<atomx> gogeta: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<usr13> rdvonz: test sound
<losher> jj308: let me take a quick look myself...
<jtholmes> rdvonz cat noise to /dev/dsp
<atomx> gogeta: That's the one for the wireless
<jj308> <losher> yeah, there was the first one that torrent something or other, ok, thanks
<mottikins> jtholmes, I looked on google and it says it's a bug involving my sound caqrd
<mottikins>        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<rdvonz> usr13: I'm not having sound trouble
<gogeta> humm a rev 1 athros
<usr13> rdvonz: O
<gogeta> that needs madwifi linux drivers
<tecky> blake: It was a LORD mod called "over the tracks" and you could buy ak47's and such instead of the woosie sword / knife armorment
<jtholmes> mottikins, intel sound
<phatbastid> usr13: actually alsa was not the one  but it works because of you
<usr13> rdvonz: Wrong person I guess.
<rdvonz> usr13: that's  fine
<usr13> phatbastid: Ok, it was you that has no sound... Ok... sorry...
<usr13> phatbastid: So it's fixed now?...?
<mottikins> jtholmes, Any idea how to fix it?
<tecky> hrmph
<gogeta> atomx they work but there slow i suggest getting nids and using the windows driver
<faileas> What's the rdp client called?
<phatbastid> usr13: yes     i chose another playback device and it works
<losher> jj308: I seem to recall it being hard to find. I thought you already had a copy from windows
<usr13> phatbastid: Very well.
<tecky> so anyone here own a System76 desktop? and care to talk to me about the purchase and support they offer?
<jtholmes> mottikins, does the google have a launchpad bug number attached  like a 6 digit bug number or 5 digits
<gogeta> my eee 900a has the same chip
<atomx> gogeta: ok I will look into that, can you give a link perhaps?
<jerbear> is tracker gone with jaunty?
<gogeta> look for acer one xp drivers
<mottikins> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/274424
<jj308> <losher> I had it downloaded when I had Windows, but I don't have windows anymore, my computer was re formated today and now I just have this for my operating system
<mottikins> I believe so
<gogeta> should be a easy find
<blake> tecky, oh yes I played that LORD module =]      I remember the days of LORD exploits and stuff, good times.   Ever get into AOHell (AOL hacking)
<atomx> gogeta: no for nids
<losher> jj308: that was brave of you. Some might even say foolhardy....
<tfrew> AOHell was awsome
<blake> hehe
<jj308> <losher> I put into the google search % wine dvdshrink3.2.exe and it came up with a scary looking website as my first choice
<tecky> blake: who me... no, never *winkwink* :P
<gogeta> ndiswrapper its in apt
<Rafael_> anybody know how to resize software raid?
<losher> jj308: try http://findfiles.com/search.src?type=begins&file=dvdshrink32
<jtholmes> mottikins, hold on looking at bug
<tecky> i remember winnuke / aohell ... umm ya the list goes on and on :P
<jj308> <losher> the tech guy at my work made it sound really good so I decided to give it a go
<losher> jj308: the one on files.download11.com looks plausible, all the others are a weird size
<tfrew> Rafael_ : is it LVM
<jtholmes> mottikins, do you have a launchpad login id?
<blake> tecky, we actually made a bluebox and thought we were "Elite"
<blake> "eleet"
<losher> jj308: the tech guy at work has gotten 3 different girls pregnat with that line
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bobbie4> i love the ubuntu
<phatbastid> usr13: only thing i need to work now is my ability to login to my netdrive dns 323
<jtholmes> losher !WOW!
<jj308> <losher> hahaha that's funny
<mottikins> jtholmes, No
<tecky> blake: heh ;) good times!
<jj308> <losher> ok so download the last one on that list the files.download11.com one
<losher> jj308: right...
<Rafael_> tfrew: no is not i have boot with raid1 100mb, swap on raid 1 2gb, system 10 gb raid 5 and rset is 1 tb on raid 5..i try to upgrade ubuntu and is telling me that there is not enough memory on boot
<losher> Flannel: was that addressed to me?
<Flannel> losher: Among others.
<jtholmes> mottikins, then go to launchpad.net and sign up it is free and you can then look at bug reports. the one you are looking at says it has a workaround so you can look at the bug and see what they say. if you need help i will be glad to after you have the launchpad id
<jj308> <losher> what's get right files downloader? that popped up after I downloaded that
<usr13> phatbastid: What is this "netdrive"?
<usr13> Does it plugin via USB cable?
<syntax\> blake: waS able to make it work. i restarted my machine ^^
<tfrew> Rafael_ : go to live cd, mount your raid volumes, chroot into them, and apt-get all the raid tools
<tfrew> the installer is broken
<usr13> phatbastid: Does it plugin via USB cable?
<phatbastid> it is a hardrive enclosure that shows up in my places  but wont let me login
<losher> Flannel: I object to your accusation of being off-topic. I think it's very on-topic to point out that just because some tech guy says it;s good is a poor reason to wipe windows off your hard drive and install Ubuntu
<phatbastid> plugs into my router cat5
<phatbastid> the ubuntu live disk can mount it
<mottikins> jtholmes, done
<losher> jj308: no idea. Sounds like spam...
<usr13> phatbastid: It is password protected?
<phatbastid> yes
<phatbastid> the info doesnt seem to work
<phatbastid> works with live disk though so must be possible
<dutch> hey, i installed jaunty, then installed nvidia drivers, now X wont start. how do i revert to original Xconfig?
<Nautilus__> hopefully someone can give me a quick pointer to viewing a text file in hex, via cmd line? I'm trying to see the EOL chars
<jhass840> okay, I think it's time to get out the fan
<jtholmes> mottikins, ok go to launchpad.net tell me when you are there
<mottikins> I'm there
<usr13> Try mounting it using something like:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your-username //server-ip-or-hostname/sharename /mount/point
<jtholmes> mottikins, you see the dialog box next to the search launchpad text
<usr13> phatbastid: Try mounting it using something like:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=your-username //server-ip-or-hostname/sharename /mount/point
<centHOGG> cifs
<mottikins> jtholmes, Yeah, I d
<mottikins> do
<dutch> how do you return your system to the default xconfig? is it an dpkg-reconfigure command?
<h00k> Nautilus__, its going to be \012
<jtholmes> mottikins, type 274424 in that box and press Enter
<Nautilus__> hooker: ?
<killuats> hi, im having trouble making my soundcard work on ubuntu9.04, my sound card is soundmax ac97, do you guys know where i could read some tutorials on how to fix this, i have a volume control. but no sound is being produced.
<gizmobay> I just upgraded to 9.04 and in firefox there's shadows around search boxes and buttons. Is this the way it is?
<Nautilus__> err... h00k: ?
<usr13> dutch: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jtholmes> mottikins, u see the list that displayed
<dutch> usr13: thanks ill try that out. much appreciated
<h00k> Nautilus__, that is the EOL character
<FaMott> Yeah
<usr13> dutch: NP
<h00k> Nautilus__,  \n or \012
<FaMott> AGH
<Nautilus__> lol
<Nautilus__> \n isnt hex
<FaMott> jtholmes, Sorry about that I have both of my computers side by side
<dutch> whats the command to try starting x again? `gdm`?
<mottikins> Okay, then.
<usr13> dutch: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dutch> usr13: awesome, you are a life-saver
<blake> gizmobay, not for me.  What themes you using?  default?
<jtholmes> mottikins, the top entry should be the bug number you need to look at
<phatbastid> usr13: no luck      oh well   guess ubuntu not ready yet   see you next year
<ante-smith> What is the command to instantly lock your screen?
<jtholmes> mottikins, bug 274424 right
<lstarnes> ante-smith: ctrl+alt+l
<mottikins> jtholmes, yes
<usr13> phatbastid: the command I gave you was hypothetical.
<ante-smith> lstarnes: Thank you.
<dutch> usr13: not sure if youd know this, but if i installed the nvidia drivers, how would i uninstall them from the commandline?
<gizmobay> thanks blake, I was using default but the tabs looked bad so I switched to Aero Silver Fox Minimal
<phatbastid> usr13: i installed smbfs  then tried to moun it that way  but no dice
<jtholmes> mottikins, select that link it will take u to the bug and you can read thru the comments until you get to the workaround and then try the workaround, i have no idea if it works but it is there
<jtholmes> mottikins, write down you  launchpad  id and pw  so you can access other launchpad bugs when necessary
<phatbastid> usr13: where do i setup my workgroup name ?
<TheFunkbomb> Are any of you having weird hang ups with Jaunty?
<Geoffrey2> my motherboard has an integrated Radeon X1250, would I be better off using the radeonhd driver instead of the generic radeon driver?
<Gartral1> i have flashplayer-nonfree installed, but firefox refuses to work...
<usr13> phatbastid:  Did you plug in the ip address and the user-name and all that?
<blake> QUESTION: If I needed to open up port 36102 how would I do it ??
<usr13> phatbastid: Try mounting it using something like:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<your-username> //192.168.x.x/<sharename> /<mount>/<point>
<freehood4all> it's open unless you have a firewall installed
<usr13> blake: As freehood4all says, all ports are open by default unless you have installed firewall software to block some ports.
<blake> usr13, freehood4all, thanks
<blake> usr13, freehood4all, I thought they were all closed by default with iptables (incomming connections)
<rdw200169> blake, yeah, all ports are open, if you want a firewall, lemme suggest firestarter, it has a GUI that works quite well, and allows openning ports an all that in a rather easy manner
<Gartral1> i have flashplayer-nonfree installed, but firefox refuses to plat movies... any ideas?
<blake> rdw200169, thanks I've used firestarter.  I just thought that was a frontend for iptables.
<mottikins> jtholmes, it seems not to work, but I will restart just in case.
<rdw200169> blake, yeah, thats what it is!
<usr13> blake:  iptables is not a firewall application. Firewall applications use iptables rules to build firewall rules.
<usr13> blake: You can use command  netstat -pantu
<rdw200169> blake, i just find that it works very well, and for normal desktop use its tops as far as i'm concerned
<usr13> blake:  netstat -pantu   to see what ports are open and what services are listening on those ports
<lanzelloth> i'm trying to edit my PS1 in .bashrc there's a var color_prompt where did that come from?
<blake> usr13, netstat -pantu is very usefull, thank you
<jejones> Updating my wife's computer from 8.10 to 9.04, and it's stuck at the end of the "Getting new packages"; apparently it has retrieved everything it claims to need, but it is not proceeding to the next stage. If I cancel and try again, will it still have the packages it has already downloaded?
<brand0con> hi I just hosted an install fest at my place and almost all went well except for one lappy whose volume keys altered the wrong volume setting (surround instead of master or pcm)
<kbrosnan> Gartral1: check if adobe-flashplayer is installed
<phatbastid> usr13: cant seem to change directory to the mount
<BiosElement-AFK> How would I go about formatting an SD card to fat32?
<brand0con> i tried to right click the sound options and select another as the default to control but it didnt behave the same in 9.04 as it has in the past versions
<usr13> blake: I know that some call iptables a firewall, but that is not an accurate statement.
<brand0con> any ideas how to set this manually
<usr13> phatbastid: Why not? What error do you get?  (Did you get it mounted?)
<syntax\> how can i add the computer shortcut to my desktop?
<jejones> BiosElement: first find the device it is, most likely one of /dev/sd[a-z]. Type "mount" and make sure you find it and not one of your hard drives.
<phatbastid> give example of mount point
<FaMott> bah
<Gartral1> kbrosnan: error: cant find package
<drago1> ok, i checked out avidemux for command line conversion mpg->mp3, but it doesn't work.  avidemux_cli seems to be the option, but when i run it, program not found.  regular avidemux works, but GTK can't display the GUI b/c Im logging in by ssh.  Any suggestions? Esp by
<usr13> syntax\: What is a "computer shortcut"?
<BiosElement-AFK> jejones, I got that down.
<Acedip> well i've installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu and it seems like the fonts and grapchics are not running properly..so i think i want to shift to kde completely for compatibility issues of gtk etc..so how can i remove gnome ?
<phatbastid> like my user and a folder called netdrive
<phatbastid> i tried to mount it to a folder in my user folder
<blake> syntax\, drag it from Places menu onto your desktop
<rdw200169> syntax\, i think i know what you're talking about.  the icon on the desktop that takes you to your 'Computer' right?  i.e. Nautilus.
<Geoffrey2> is there an application that lets me see and adjust the driver the video card is using?
<rdw200169> syntax\, yeah, what blake suggests is easy.  i was gonna suggest ubuntu-tweak.  it does a rather good job for adding that strange stuff to the desktop via gconf
<jejones> BiosElement: Then once you have chosen (and set up with fdisk if need be) the partition, use mkfs with the appropriate -t option for the file system you want.
<Gartral1> kbrosnan: error: cant find package adobe-flashplayer
<blake> rdw200169, gconf-editor will do it too, and it's already installed
<usr13> !kde4 | Acedip
<ubottu> Acedip: KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 - Support in #kubuntu
<rdw200169> blake, i tend to prefer suggesting things that are easy... for them, not me
<brand0con> how do you change the sound interface the volume keys control in 9.04.  this lappy i configured tonight used surround and i couldn't change it how ive done it before (right click, properties, choose pcm or master)
<brand0con> ideas?
<usr13> Gartral1: Try:  apt-cache search flashplayer
<blake> rdw200169, okay teach them how to fish salmon only then  =]
<blake> cod for me
<drago1> Geoffrey2: I've been looking for how to start it, but I know that if you screw up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file enough, when you reboot, the X video driver program comes up and you can test different driver/monitor combinations
<imatech> has anyone had the experience of running Ubuntu on Vbox?
<blake> brand0con, "how do you change the sound interface the volume keys control"  ?
<koshar1>  imatech: yes
<Gartral1> usr13: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound...
<rdw200169> blake, sometimes, people just want solutions, not the metaphysical ramifications that explain its existence
<usr13> Gartral1: There you go....
<blake> brand0con, media keys (buttons that control play/stop/volume) ?
<imatech> I'm having a lot of latency accessing my setup via RDP...
<brand0con> blake: yes
<blake> rdw200169, gconf-editor.  I win.  =]
<blake> brand0con, Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<brand0con> blake: tried that
<mikejet> What's the XWindows script name that gets executed once the desktop is running, and all workspaces created?
<rdw200169> blake, sure, send people down the path that led them away from windows in the first place, the registry
<brand0con> blake: they were programmed properly there.  they work, they just dont control the correct volume.  they defaulted to surround
<Gartral1> usr13: its also already installed and up to date
<usr13> Gartral1: So from that, we assume that you can do: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<brand0con> maybe I'll install kmix for him and selecting master channel is straightforward
<brand0con> if all else fails
<imatech> koshar1: I'm having a lot of latency with vbox setup
<usr13> Gartral1: Guess it doesn't work:  sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<Gartral1> usr13: all of these are up to date, but firefox isnt seeing them
<imatech> koshar1: know anything about that?
<imatech> Koshar1; it's more of an Remote desktop issue I believe
<usr13> Gartral1:  See that you've done all your updates, (see that firefox is up-to-date): sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<Gartral1> upgrade or update?
<Gartral1> @usr13
<usr13> Gartral1: ANd then maybe re-install flashplugin-nonfree   i.e.  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<usr13> Gartral1: Upgrade
<Gartral1> usr13: upgrade or update?
<Gartral1> usr13: its up to date
<usr13> Gartral1: Ok now re-install flashplugin-nonfree and see if it works.
<usr13> Gartral1: Close any firefox browser windows b4 installing flashplugin-nonfree
<dingleberry> so in the latest version of ubuntu ctr alt + backspace does not exit X anymore?
<Flannel> dingleberry: By default, correct.  You can turn it back on if you'd like though.
<dingleberry> Flannel,  how?
<swoody> so with releases, is how Jaunty is now, the way it will always be? i.e. the .iso you download today, the same exact one it will be a year from now?
<Flannel> swoody: Correct.  Although there will be updates in the repositories.
<usr13> swoody: Yes
<Flannel> swoody: The only releases that get iso refreshes are LTS releases.
<swoody> Flannel>  usr13 thx guys :)
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Gartral1> usr13: still not working, and firefox needs an internal plugin installed
<usr13> !nonfree | Gartral1
<ubottu> Gartral1: When we use the term 'non-free', we mean that it is not Open Source. Software that is not open source cannot be fixed or improved by anyone except the software authors -- which is not us :(
<luddite> how do you rebuild the menu?
<Maximo> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<raddy> I am not able to connect to my other linux box over sftp
<jtholmes> dingleberry, install  dontzap  pkg  run  dontzap  --disable  then  dontzap --enable  stop and start x  server shoudl now work
<Flannel> !dontzap | dingleberry
<ubottu> dingleberry: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<drago1> related questions: I had to keep messing up my xorg.conf file to get to that video driver/monitor selection screen.  is there a better way to do that?  and once i picked one, going into x would not use the new one I just picked - i had to reboot.  there must be an easier way.  8.04 w/ intel g45
<raddy> But i am able to connect it via Windows, what a pitty :( .
<NoOneImportant> which sound driver should I set wine to?
<dingleberry> well damn Flannel seems like a lot of work for one simple feature, forget it
<Gartral1> usr13: why are you pointing that at me?
<NoOneImportant> just alsa?
<nsan> ola
<NoOneImportant> even with pulse?
<Flannel> dingleberry: It's not a lot of work really.
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Do you know that you have libflashplayer.so in the right places?
<usr13> raddy: Try scp
<raddy> I suspect ubuntu's firewall as culprit.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: probly not
<tyko> hi, trying out jaunty on a live cd and wondering if/how i can mount my /home partition .. TIA
 * calvinshmalvin lights a cigarette and listens to the nerds get nerdy.
<Gnewt> I'm trying to resize an ext4 partition using gparted, I'm in the Ubuntu 9.04 LiveCD right now... at the "shrink file system" stage, gparted fails and in the resize command tab is "Please run 'e2fsck -f /dev/sda1' first." I've done that, no problems, but I still get the same error w/ gparted.
<raddy> usr13: Nautilus won't support scp.
<jtholmes> tyko sure do you know what  /dev/sXX it is
<tyko> jtholmes: yep, /dev/sda4
<jtholmes> tyko then  sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt and it will be in /mnt
<usr13> Gartral1: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<denton_> howcome theres nothing in my root/dev folder??
<tyko> jtholmes: great, thanks :)
<jtholmes> tyko sure
<usr13> raddy: What are you trying to do?
<Onyx> Seriously, KDE 4.2 is badass.
<jtholmes> tyko be aware that mounting it that way makes it writeable so be careful
<u83rmensch> hey guys..
<Gartral1> usr13: i have flashplugin-alternative.so and libjavaplugin.so...
<kris> Hi. Trying to get my sound cards to work following an upgrade to Jaunty. Here they are:
<u83rmensch> how big is ubuntu 9.04?
<denton_> lol sorry, i meant root/mnt
<kris> Card 0 : HDA ATI SB at 0xd2500000 irq 16
<u83rmensch> ?
<Gartral1> usr13: and the vid im trying is just loading forever
<kris> Card 1 : HDA ATI HDMI at 0xd2410000 irq 19
<dingleberry> Flannel, In my case, I like to install ubuntu and not have to configure or do much. that is my mission , and still have a working user friendly system. I already have to install fluxbox install all the right fonts etc..
<raddy> Can anybody help me.
<Flannel> u83rmensch: the CD is a 700MB CD
<u83rmensch> not the cd
<tyko> jtholmes: thanks for the reminder, just wanted to take a quick peek into .config to check something
<u83rmensch> the install?
<raddy> I was able to connect to it initially.
<_JECKEL_> I like the netbook remix
<dingleberry> anyone notices backspace lags a little in the latest ubuntu? like if you hold the backspace key ?
<Lafitte-> usr13:  this is phatbastid     i fixed it
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: You can also try putting it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and ~/.mozilla/plugins if it's not there already
<u83rmensch> is the install larger then 10 gigs?
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: The flashplugin, that is
<Gnewt> u83rmensch, hell no
<u83rmensch> i shouldnt think so
<Gnewt> u83rmensch, it's less than a gig.
<usr13> Lafitte-: Very good.
<Lafitte-> usr13: edit smb.conf   added a line making it use lanman auth
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Maybe also /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<_JECKEL_> using it right now. but I noticed not everything works. Like Wifi-radar, it installs but the GUI for it doesn't pop up when you try to execute it.
<u83rmensch> i just installed and for some reason the partion was like 18 gigs full
<Gnewt> (As far as I remember, it could be a bit more but I severely doubt it0
<Gnewt> )
<jtholmes> tyko to make it readonly  sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda4 /mnt
<u83rmensch> i just formatted again using gparted oposed to the partition manager built into the installer
<drago1> anybody use lame or avidemux command line?
<u83rmensch> running installer again
<usr13> Lafitte-: Good. Thanks for the info.  I don't use samba much anymore.... kinda rusty.
<u83rmensch> however
<Lafitte-> usr13: basically ubuntu tried to be too secure for the netdrive
<guo> 这里是什么人？
<usr13> drago1: I use lame sometimes.
<guo> 呵呵！
<u83rmensch> does any one know why there is still about 500mbs of used space after i formatted.. why?
<Lafitte-> usr13: 2 tb drive has all my stuff in it  LOL
<drago1> trying to convert mpg to mp3, it has "sync" issues
<drago1> usr13: lame does
<usr13> Lafitte-: Cool...
<DShepherd> has anyone gotten skype to play nice with jaunty and microphones?
<centHOGG> drago1: audio only?
<_JECKEL_> so guys, what's a good compiler for linux?
<_JECKEL_> I was thinking of getting netbeans
<jtholmes> u83rmensch, have you run mkfs on the partition
<b14ck> how can i install ssh
<tyko> jtholmes: noting this down, it mounted ok, so i'm off copying over liferea data ... thanks again
<b14ck> D:
<u83rmensch> does any one know why there is still about 500mbs of used space after i formatted.. why?
<usr13> drago1: I use lame sometimes to convert wav to mp3, but that's about all I've done with it.
<jtholmes> tyko sure
<squid_> Hi. I just tried to dist-upgrade my linux laptop and it powered down midway. I thought it was fully charged and there was no warning. Anyway, bad idea on my part. Now I can boot up if I select an old kernel, but the filesystem is in read only mode so I cannot complete dpkg --configure -a to complete the distro upgrade. Any ideas?
<usr13> u83rmensch: After you formatted what?
<u83rmensch> my partition
<u83rmensch> sda3
<drago1> usr13: yes, i just want to extract mp3. did you ever get sync problems?
<u83rmensch> formatted it to ext4
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: i dont have a ~/.mozilla/plugins, and i need the flashplugin in the /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ dir
<u83rmensch> should wipped
<usr13> drago1: No, it's always worked fine for me.
<ultras> i found this on ubuntu web site "Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade." Should i remove all packages before upgrade? And which repositories are controlled by Ubuntu?
<u83rmensch> *should be wiped
<lanzelloth> my ls -d doesn't work! what the hell?
<drago1> ok, thx anyway
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: So did you copy it over there?
<ultras> ups sorry not coplete
<u83rmensch> fuck it im gonna install
<lanzelloth> ls -d only gives . ??
<ultras> i found this on ubuntu web site "Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade." Should i remove all packages before upgrade? And which repositories are controlled by Ubuntu?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: dunno how to
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Okay, tell me where it was originally located again?
<squid_> ultras, as long as you haven't added any repositories to your sources.list you should be fine, but it will warn you if you have
<squid_> Hi. I just tried to dist-upgrade my linux laptop and it powered down midway. I thought it was fully charged and there was no warning. Anyway, bad idea on my part. Now I can boot up if I select an old kernel, but the filesystem is in read only mode so I cannot complete dpkg --configure -a to complete the distro upgrade. Any ideas?
<soreau> Is there a way to get mms video streams to play in firefox in jaunty?
<ultras> squid_: i have added at least 3-4 of them. What to do?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock the PCM volume in Alsamixer, it's limited to 42%
<usr13> drago1: You might use -h for highest quality:  lame -h sample.wav sample.mp3
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: sudo cp /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<drago1> b14ck: I just used this website, & it worked fine. http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=228
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Try that and then restart firefox
<drago1> b14ck: the harder part was opening ports on the machine and router
<lwizardl> hi
<drago1> b14ck using dsl, I had to fwd the port on my router, then log into the ISP's modem to use dyn-dns
<lwizardl> how can I install libcurl & zlib in Ubuntu
<jtholmes> lwizardl, apt-get install PKGNAME
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: still nothing
<lwizardl> jtholmes: tried that
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Does flash show up in about:plugins in Firefox?
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock the PCM volume in Alsamixer, it's limited to 42%
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: its acting lokie its loading, but never does anything
<jtholmes> lwizardl,  sudo apt-get install libcurl  fails
<tritium> lwizardl: you need to find the right package names.  Use "apt-cache search <foo>"
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: yes it does
<jtholmes> lwizardl, looks like you are missing some of the name of libcurl needs a 3 or 4 etc.
<tritium> lwizardl: otherwise, search in synaptic
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Ah, okay.  Then it's not a matter of where it's located; it's in the right place.
<russ5811> hi all. I have an ununtu 9.04 laptop and a desktop running windows. how can i get them to share files over a wirless network? (both connect wirelessly)
<jtholmes> lwizardl, same thing with zlib
<microlith> russ5811: use samba to share files
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Something might be wrong with the file itself, in that case.  I dunno
<russ5811> i'll check that out. thanks microlith
<usr13> !samba | russ5811
<ubottu> russ5811: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: doubtful, these are google video and youtube streams
<russ5811> thanks everyone
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: By "the file" I mean the flashplugin-alternative.so file
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: well i noticed first off that its the alternativem not nonfree
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Right, was about to ask you why that is
<enigma> I'm trying to get a webcam to work on my friend's computer. I'm not sure what drivers it needs, but it works in xawtv and cheese, but not camorama or kopete. She needs it for kopete mostly.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: same here
<jtholmes> Gartral1, what u tub video you trying to view i would like to check it out to see if i can view it
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: How did you install flash?
<scunizi> enigma: try it in ekiga.. similar to kopete
<enigma> scunizi, I will. HOld on.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: it came with the upgrade to 9.04...
<enigma> scunizi, it works in ekiga.
<Gartral1> jtholmes: might be partially cause youtube just went down
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Have you tried a 'sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree'?
<jtholmes> Gartral1, that will have a definite effect on things
<enigma> scunizi, I also used the lsusb command and it's detected fine.
<jtholmes> :)
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: we did that with apt, remember?
<scunizi> enigma: good.. either there is an issue with kopete or it's not setup correcty
<enigma> scunizi, but why wouldn't it work with camorama?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: next time, please leave the quotes out :P
<frybye> hi - i seem to have lost all sound on a jaunty pc with nvidia onboard sound support - any help with diagnosis-fix?
<grindel> ahhh...is someone else having issues with flash?  I just upgraded to Ub9
<scunizi> enigma: that is kopete isn't setup correctly.. there are typically two different codecs for a web cam.. v4l & v4l2 or something like that
<frybye> should I run alsa-info.sh and post the results??
<drago1> nope, i get 'bitstream problem, resyncing' from lame. anyone have any idea?
<EmLoD> I have the weirdest of problems, My firefox locked up the entire computer when i was about to upload a file to my blog, i tried ctrl+alt+backspace, but later learned that it's been disabled... anyway, i ended up pushing the reset button. now every time ubuntu is done booting, and is about to show the login screen, it doesn't, instead it shows a messy screen which it blinks 3 og 4 times. this screen though messy displays the same screen i had 
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Are you using a 32-bit or a 64-bit install?
<grindel> and flash keeps thinking it is not installed
<enigma> scunizi, alright. So if I install those codecs, do they communicate with kopete? Or are those just webcam drivers like gspca or somethings like that?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: 32bit on 32 bit core
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: your command returned to prompt without doing a thing
<scunizi> enigma: neither.. those two should already be options in kopete.. they are 'video types"
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Which command?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: the aptitude one
<enigma> scunizi, alright. I just searched for it using synaptic. I found library files, etc. Which is the package I should install?
<drago1> EmLoD: you can get to a terminal after display problems with cntrl-alt-F2 or F1 or 3 i think.  then you can play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  backup 1st.   if you mess it up enough, it will reset to default when you reboot
<scunizi> enigma: also kopete might be looking at the wrong mount point for the camera..
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: That's odd.  Does flashplugin-nonfree show up if you type sudo aptitude search flash
<scunizi> enigma: see my post before your last
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: yes
<enigma> scunizi, alright. That makes sense. Hold on.
<error404notfound> i have http://pastebin.com/m19f31397 as smb.conf, i can connect to the public share but can't do read and write of any sort...
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: along with a bunch of other things, like flashplugin-installer
<wrektjet> i used to have something on my panel that showed what song rhythmbox was playing and had a controller. how do i get that again?
<scunizi> enigma: in ekiga it's listed as a "video plugin". not sure how kopete lists it.
<EmLoD> drago1, i even tried removing it, so it would be default, but it doesn't seem to have anything to do with X at all... also, after the flashing of the messy screen is done, the computer completly locks up again, and ctrl+alt+f1\f2  don't work...
<enigma> scunizi, I have no idea how to configure Kopete for webcam use. Or if there are any plugins that need to be added. I remember something about jabber or jasper being mentioned in errors I used to get in previous Ubuntu versions in Kopete webcams.
<enigma> scunizi, let me open kopete and I will tell you what it's reading.
<jaaaaakke> Hey guys, I'm having no luck finding my wireless network using iwlist scan
<wandana> Hello Everyone
<losher> ok, type 'wine dvdshrinksetup.exe' again, and paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so I can see it
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: You could give that one a shot with a sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<losher> sorry, wrong channel
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: In fact, that's the one I have installed on my system and it's using libflashplayer.so
<wandana> Is there someone who is interested in a strang effect that occurs when selecting a text?
<EmLoD> drago1, is there a way to "reset" the kernel, or something like that?
<drago1> EmLoD: wow, Im at a loss then.  any1 else?
<wandana> I uploaded a image of it: http://img102.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=94471_artefact_122_461lo.jpg
<jtholmes> wandana, state the problem and see if anyone answers you :)
<drago1> EmLoD: how about hitting esc when booting and trying backup kernel?
<wandana> Thank you jtholmes
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: where is that libflashplayer.so? i could copy it around if its in the same place in my drive
<enigma> scunizi, after opening kopete, I went to the Video tab under configure and it is reading the device as CIF Single Chip and the input is pac207. I don't know what any of that means, but the screen on top is pitch black.
<wandana> When I select text in evolution, it gets surrounded
<jaaaaakke> Did anyone have to do some special modifications/installs to detect their wireless networks?
<grindel> red, I don't know if it would help or not, but the last time I had this problem it was that I had two flash players installed
<wandana> A black rectangle
<EmLoD> drago1, is there a guide on that somewhere? i'm not a noob, but i'm no proffesional either :p
<enigma> scunizi, when I chat with someone else and invite them to view my webcam, it just doesn't do anything.
<grindel> I don't remember how I fixed it though
<scunizi> enigma: there should be a properties or setup option for configuring the video  .. check there.
<drago1> EmLoD: same here, but its simple enough you might not need help.  a menu choice comes up, just pick the 2nd to top one
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: I have libflashplayer.so in three places: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ and /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<enigma> scunizi, alright. Hold on.
<wandana> Furthermore, when using texmaker and try to search something, the search textbox show strange characters
<EmLoD> drago1, ok, this is after GRUB then?
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: If you try installing flashplugin-installer with apt/aptitude, you should probably remove the other one first
<drago1> EmLoD: im sorry, i think it is grub im talking about.  it has backup configs
<wandana> Do evolution and texmaker base on the qt lib?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: i dont even know what i have installed anymore! ;_;
<EmLoD> drago1, mine don't seem to have that... it has recovery mode... but i've tried everything in there...
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: and firefox just crashed trying to load a video
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: If you installed using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, you can just do sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<mattgyver> When running partimage i receive the error 'Can't read bitmap block 0 from image' would anyone be able to help?
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: And then install the other using sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<error404notfound> any comments over: http://pastebin.com/m1db14a7e
<scunizi> enigma: in looking at kopete's website it looks like a kde verson of pidgin.. with no video support..
<EmLoD> drago1, btw it fails during starting swap...
<enigma> scunizi, nonsense. I've used webcams in kopete for the longest time. I just haven't used it since 8.10.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: i dont know how it was installed, i tryed every way i saw availible and now i cant sort it out
<scunizi> enigma: ok.. I've never used it.. just looking at their site.
<andruk> anybody know of a good svg editor that can properly export pdfs with transparency (Inkscape on Intrepid is not working)?
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Not really sure what to tell you, in that case
<tofu_logic> if I am trying to mount a network drive on a windows machine do I need to enable NTFS support in ubuntu?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: according to apt/aptitude i have nonfree, according to what exists in firefox, i have the alternative
<xmedex> hello
<wandana> I just made a second example: http://img102.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=94938_artefact2_122_135lo.jpg
<admin_masu3701> how do i make Ctrl alt backspace work in jaunty?
<xmedex> hello
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock the PCM volume in Alsamixer, it's limited to 42%
<scunizi> enigma: did you find a setup section for the video?
<wandana> This is the result when I focus the search textbox in texmaker
<wandana> http://img102.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=94938_artefact2_122_135lo.jpg
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: If you remove the nonfree with aptitude, do the flashplugin-alternative.so files remain?
<gm|lap> admin_masu3701: i think you do this: sudo apt-get install dontzap
<xmedex> why when i try to login from 9.04 thin client it says the server not respond???
<w3rd_> hey guys i have a via sound device on this clone system that someone built and i cant hear sound from my speakers does ubuntu have issues with this particular sound device?
<gm|lap> admin_masu3701: then you run: sudo dontzap --disable
<xmedex> why when i try to login from 9.04 thin client it says the server not respond???
<enigma> scunizi, but after attempting to send my webcam to a friend, the terminal output (since I opened it in terminal) was as follows: Transfer ACCEPTED by: WebcamTask
<enigma> scunizi, there was no setup section that I could find.
<gm|lap> xmedex: you could have a firewall on or something like that
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: yes they do
<xmedex> firewall???
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Hm...
<enigma> scunizi, wait. I just found a bunch of terminal output related to the webcam. Want me to send it to you on pastebin?
<admin_masu3701> gm | lap: then restart?
<admin_masu3701> or just log out
<mase_work> hey guys , is anyone using the nouveau drivers in jaunty ?
<gm|lap> admin_masu3701: i'm not sure, i just read it somewhere
<scunizi> enigma: ok.. not sure if I'll learn anything but you never know.
<admin_masu3701> ok
<gm|lap> admin_masu3701: does ctrl-alt-backspace work now?
<admin_masu3701> no
<admin_masu3701> think i have to log out
<admin_masu3701> or restart
<enigma> scunizi, well, hopefully you'll learn more than me. I'll look more into it myself, but two minds are better than one. lol
<xmedex> why with firewall??? i dont understand
<xmedex> the server did not responf
<xmedex> the server did not respond
<jj308> I can't run wine dvdshrinksetup.exe any idea why?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: removing non free allowed the alt to work
<xmedex> thin client jaunty says the server did not respond????
<xmedex> why
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Ah, good!
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: So it's working now, then?
<kris> Hi. Trying to get my sound cards to work following an upgrade to Jaunty. Here they are: Card 0 : HDA ATI SB at 0xd2500000 irq 16, and Card 1 : HDA ATI HDMI at 0xd2410000 irq 19. They are RS780 Azalia.
<wandana> Everything behaves so slow after I upgraded to jaunty
<xmedex> thin client jaunty says the server did not respond????
<wandana> Do I need to load a particular module?
<wandana> I mean into the XOrg?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: false alarm, its working better, i see a preveiw now instead of just a grey play button
<jj308> anyone know why I can't run wine dvdshrinksetup.exe?
<scunizi> enigma: do you get a blue square when trying to view video?
<grindel> Gartral1: OK I got flash to work using Redsoc's advice: I copied the following to terminal 1) sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree 2) sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer 3) sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree I suspect you could remove all the "alternative" version the same way and install flashplugin-nonfree similarly....I am a total newb, so ingest with trepidation
<frybye> hi - anybody able to help with diagnose and fix of missing sound on a jaunty with nvidia onboard system??
<illmortal> Does anyone know how to unlock the PCM volume in Alsamixer, it's limited to 42%, I forget this key I need to hit in order for it to unlock or activate.
<grindel> ok nevermind
<xmedex> someone help
<xmedex> someone help
<grindel> sorry
<xmedex> thin client jaunty says the server did not respond????
<FloodBot2> xmedex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RedSocrates> grindel: Glad it worked for you :)
<enigma> scunizi, I haven't tried to view someone else's webcam yet. But the pastebin site is: http://pastebin.com/m652ff00d
<sevlarasec> join #ubuntu-br
<enigma> scunizi, just take a look at that and tell me if you can figure anything out.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: right now, trying to play videos results in crashed firefox
<grindel> Redsoc, Thanks for the help
<Gartral1> grindel: no luck, the alternatives arent even in repos
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: At this point, I'd need to know how you installed the flashplugin-alternative.so files.  As grindel's summarized instructions suggested, the idea is to first get all of the current flash stuff off of the system
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Oh, right, you said they came with your installation
<pppoe_dude> hi
<pppoe_dude> can someone give me tips as to how to convert a 100 page pdf file to text using OCR?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: i would assume firefox installed it through its plugin finder crap
<wrektjet> (how do u add the thiung to the panel that shows what song is playing in rhythmbox)
<RedSocrates> grindel: No prob
<Daremonai> when i try to watch an avi from one of my hard disks, the hd light lights up for a long period of time, as if it's working, but i am unable to play the vid, before upgrading to 9.04, the same issue happened with copying from and to the hard disk, it reaches a point where the hard disk works a lot but the pc freezes, any idea why? (The HD is almost as the end, there's like 800 MB free, it's ext3)
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: all i know is i have not had a very good time with jaunty
<Daremonai> when i try to watch an avi from one of my hard disks, the hd light lights up for a long period of time, as if it's working, but i am unable to play the vid, before upgrading to 9.04, the same issue happened with copying from and to the hard disk, it reaches a point where the hard disk works a lot but the pc freezes, any idea why? (The HD is almost as the end, there's like 800 MB free, it's ntfs)
<losher> pppoe_dude: try pdftotext?
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: If that's the case, if you go to Tools --> Add-ons --> Plugins, perhaps you can remove them there?
<Daremonai> (ntfs not ext3)
<RedSocrates> Gantral1: ^ That's in Firefox
<scunizi> enigma: looks like it discovers it and tests it for various functions successfully then shuts it down.. weird.. unless the wrong driver is loaded for it. that's something I don't now anything about. however lsusb will show the camera and the chipset.. with that info you should be able to google it and verify the driver you're using is the correct one.  the good news is, it is a v4l2 device which is the only type that will work in kopete
<Idespnnr> whats the tool in ubuntu  to make an ubuntu install ISO write onto a flash drive?
<pppoe_dude> losher: thanks will try that
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: not really, i can disable them...
<zhurai> Idespnnr, usb startup disk creator?
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Hm.. You may have results if you disable them and then try installing the flashplugin-installer.  I can't guarantee that, though
<Zeeshan_Khan> Hello everyon
<Madboogies> hey my video playback isnt working except w/ X11 in VLC and that is choppy......I dont know what else to do....any suggestions?
<Zeeshan_Khan> good morning
<losher> pppoe_dude: not sure how good a job it will do....
<lilsnoop> how do you use compiz to use 3d windows switcher?
<mattgyver> when using partimage i receive this error 'Cant read block 0 from image' What does this mean?
<Madboogies> I need to catch up on BSG...help
<Madboogies> XD
<pppoe_dude> losher: will see
<jaaaaakke> can someone please help me configure my network connection ?
<enigma> scunizi, alright. Cool. Well, it's actually a little webcam that came with a "webcam for dummies" package, and it has Pixar's Incredibles on it. So I had no idea what kind of driver it would need. The functionality I've had so far has just be out-of-box testing.
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am getting an error msg of "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" please tell me how to remove that?
<Madboogies> is it an Intel driver prob?
<losher> Daremonai: I dunno much about ntfs but doesn't it need periodic defragmenting, and doesn't performance degrade when it gets close to full?
<JesusJones> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<gm|lap> /quit
<faileas> locainex: ya
<enigma> scunizi, the lsusb output for the device is: Bus 001 Device 054: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Cammaestro 2.5DU/X-EYE/Orite SC-120/ICGear TravelCam/Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<pppoe_dude> losher: i don't think it's actually OCR
<Idespnnr> zhurai: thanks, although i think it might also be called 'usb-imagewriter'
<losher> pppoe_dude: Id be interested to hear how
<Zeeshan_Khan> Hello everyone please help me regarding this problem
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am getting an error msg of "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" please tell me how to remove that?
<losher> pppoe_dude: Id be interested to hear how it goes
<scunizi> enigma: what service is your friend trying to connect to with kopete?
<faileas> i wouldn't recommend it unless you dualbooted
<Daremonai> losher, is there a tool to defrag it on ubuntu? and yes it does, but it's a 750GB hard disk that i ported it from windows, formatting it would have been a pain
<Madboogies> nobody loves me
<enigma> scunizi, Yahoo! Messenger
<Madboogies> X(
<pppoe_dude> pppoe_dude: I think it converts text embedded into pdf into text, but not image text
<denton_> hello, what did they substitute ./configure and make with
<scunizi> enigma: not sure but that might be problemmatic.. there is a version of ekiga for windows.. might be an option for you
<enigma> scunizi, ekiga for Windows? Why would I need that?
<enigma> scunizi, is can ekiga serve as a client for Yahoo! Messenger too?
<wrektjet> where is  panels window list prefs
<scunizi> enigma: if the person on the other end isn't as enlightened as you are. :)  .. I don't think that ekiga will work with yahoo.. it's a sip client.. however Twinkle might.. it's a sip client and IM client with video
<scunizi> enigma: or wengophone
<enigma> scunizi, Twinkle? Is that an Ubuntu app? And what about wengophone?
<losher> pppoe_dude: you're right. There is ocr on linux but I found it much inferior to commercial windows packages (e.g. omnipage). If I had to convert it with high quality/one time, to be honest I'd be tempted to see if Kinkos could do it...
<Idespnnr> point to point  SIP is gonna be tough without a middle ware arbitrator....
<scunizi> enigma: they are both in the repos
<enigma> scunizi, and they can connect to a Yahoo! Messenger account?
<Jari--> hi
<Jari--> is Ubuntu Gutsy still supported?
<scunizi> enigma: it's been a while since I played with them.. you'll have to check them out to make sure.. I know one of them at least will if not both.
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: well... progress.. i have video and audio, BUT its VERY choppy
<RedSocrates> Gratral1: Progress is good :)
<frybye> hi - I have no sound and in pavucontrol all shown muted.. have run aslamixer but all seems ok there.. any tips?
<scunizi> enigma: of course Yahoo keeps changing things. like microsoft
<jtholmes> Jari--, was gutsy 7.10
<losher> Daremonai: if there is a defrag tool, I'd expect to find it in ntfsprogs
<enigma> scunizi, alright. Well I'm going to run some searches on the lsusb info and see if I can get more information on drivers. If I have more questions I'll look for you again. Thank you so much for your help.
<Daremonai> losher, ok
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Do both versions of Flash show up in Firefox's about:plugins?
<scunizi> enigma: np.. sorry we couldn't accomplish more..
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: it isnt bandwidth, and proc isnt maxed, but this is CHOPPY
<mainsail> hi
<mainsail> ^^;
<Madboogies> omg
<enigma> scunizi, oh no, dude. It's all a part of the learning experience. :)
<Madboogies> i cant stand i
<mainsail> help
<scunizi> enigma: :)
<Gartral1> firefox lost stability when i tryed too pause stream
<Madboogies> my dvd play back was working awesome til i UPGRADED sry caps
<losher> Daremonai: also possible the disk is dying. Use smartmontools?
<guo> 这里有人会说汉语吗？
<Jari--> jtholmes: yeah 7.10
<guo> 不知道这个是做什么的？
<illmortal> o.o;
<Jari--> I cant access the repositories for the 7.10
<guo> what?
<losher> !cn | guo
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: yes both appear
<ubottu> guo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jari--> so I am wondering how I can install anything on a box with the 7.10
<illmortal> How do you know that's Chinese and not Japanese? o.O;
<jtholmes> Jari--, i believe 18 mos is the time frame, if gutsy was LTS then 5 years support otherwise 18 mos
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am getting an error msg of "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" please tell me how to remove that?
<Zeeshan_Khan> Hello everyone please help me regarding this problem
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am getting an error msg of "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" please tell me how to remove that?
<guo> 这个是做什么的啊？有谁能告诉我吗？
<emgee8> I'm having problems with Ubuntu 9.04 freezing on boot, I was wondering if I could get some assistance. It freezes with the error message "wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801"
<guo> 哎！
<jtholmes> Jari--, google long term support ubuntu
<loren> what command do I need to use to edit /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules file
<Jari--> jtholmes: I just can see all mirrors tell me 404
<Zeeshan_Khan> because of that i am unable to start my ubuntu
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: All right.  My only suggestion now is to first make backups of all instances of the original flashplugin-alternative.so files, then remove the originals and see what happens.  It may be that the two versions are conflicting and thus causing your video to mess up
<Daremonai> losher, should i post what i got in a pastebin for you to look at?
<Madboogies> help
<Jari--> jtholmes: I need a sources.list that works
<sebsebseb> Madboogies: with?
<Zeeshan_Khan> help please
<losher> Daremonai: sure...
<guo> help?
<mainsail> ..
<sebsebseb> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mainsail> hi
<jtholmes> Jari--, cant tell you if it exists anymore
<guo> help me ？
<Madboogies> sebsebseb: k ty
<guo> what？
<Madboogies> !helpme
<guo> 呵呵！
<losher> illmortal: we hardly ever get japanese speakers here. The chinese outnumber them slightly...
<bazhang> guo, what is your ubuntu support question
<jtholmes> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Jari--> jtholmes: it exists on this server box I am running, some Chinese installed this 7.10, I dunno why they didnt use newer Ubuntu
<jtholmes> !en > guo
<Gartral1> i dont think that the problem is a collision, firefox has the right plugin in the manager...
<sele777> i need a commercial aplication for video editing like avid / final cut / premiere pro... exist everithing like this for linux?
<joo> ^^;
<jtholmes> Jari--, like i say google lts and see if gutsy support went away
<Daremonai> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Madboogies> i know you guys are just overwhelmed with questions..thank you for all the support btw
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: where are they all...
<loren> how do I edit the /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules file
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: The old ones?  Just locate flashplugin-alternative.so
<xrex> my res is 640x420 and ubuntu dosent let me go any higher
<Daremonai> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/159821/
<losher> sele777: not really. kdenlive, kino, avidemux. Only avidemux is what I'd call stable, but it has a very limited feature set. Anyone else?
<Madboogies> ill just wait til someone finds a fix for my prob....just keep googling it evryday
<abcdefg> how..
<xrex> how do i fix the monitor resolution manually ?
<bazhang> !nickspam > abcdefg
<ubottu> abcdefg, please see my private message
<abcdefg> How can i change nick name..?
<oOarthurOo> Question: How do I disable extra unsed tty's?
<xrex> isnt ther any program to do it ?
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: nothing comes up
<jtholmes> loren you dont normally edit that file
<faileas> oOarthurOo: why would you need to do that?
<Idespnnr> abcdefg: do: /nick newnick
<loren> I have to to get my scanner working
<oOarthurOo> faileas: uhh... because I don't need 6. Two will be enough.
<Onyx> w00t
<Madboogies> Idespnnr: /nick
<abcdefg> oh.. thank~
<Gartral1> RedSocrates: installing the nonfree ones seems to have auto cleaned the old
<Madboogies> lol
<jtholmes> loren the  sudo gedit FILENAME
<loren> brother MFC 5840 CN
<faileas> oOarthurOo: i thought there's usually 7 or 8
<Madboogies> i tried that 3 times with errors
<Juliana-mello> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Madboogies> sorry
<Juliana-mello> por favor
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: I see.
<oOarthurOo> faileas: The seventh is the xsession... I'd like to hang on to that one.
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: Well, at this point I don't really have any further suggestions.  Never experienced issues with choppiness, not sure what to do about them :-/
<drago1> xrex: google xorg.conf.  add modlines & play w/ it.  when you reboot, it will either work, or give you the configuration program where you pick your video card & monitor
<losher> Daremonai: reallocated sector cnt is probably the most important, and it looks fine.  Dunno about the Airflow_Temperature_Cel, never seen it before on any of my seagates. Does the disk run hot by any chance? Maybe its just too full. Has it always checkdsk-ed ok?
<AussieGuy> is it possible to set the update manager to do a dist-upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 using cron?
<AussieGuy> or apt maybe
<losher> Daremonai: start a long test before you go to bed tonight?
<Daremonai> losher, the current temperature is 61 celcius. I don't remember ever facing a problem with that HD (fsck-wise), think maybe I should  run the tool again?
<Daremonai> losher, what's the command for that? I'll start one before heading off to uni.
<xrex> fear the penguins
<RedSocrates> Gartral1: In any case, I've gotta run.  Glad you at least got *somewhere*.  Good luck with getting the rest of the way
<oOarthurOo> AussieGuy: dist-upgrade is just like aptitude full-upgrade... are you talking about updates that will install new apps/dependencies, or upgrades to new major versions?
<Gartral1> ehh... back to a more pressing question, how do i repair io errors on a flashdrive fat32 fs?
<AussieGuy> upgrade to new major versions to 9.04
<losher> Daremonai: smartclt --test=long /dev/blah or somesuch, depending on your version. Check the man page, or smartcl -h to be sure
<oOarthurOo> You want to automate that?
<AussieGuy> im more interested in having the packages download overnight, using off-peak data
<xrex> what the configuration program that laets you especify the monitor modes ?
<Daremonai> losher, okay
<oOarthurOo> AussieGuy: Ahh...
<AussieGuy> I can use cron to schedule commands, if there was a command I could use...
<losher> AussieGuy: tge actual upgrade may ask questions, so you probably should just do download only. '-d' switch to apt-get? check the man page
<xrex> how do i get better res ?
<oOarthurOo> AussieGuy: Well, what you're looking for is cron-apt.
<enigma> scunizi, hey. I'm having difficulty finding a straight piece of information to tell me what drivers I need for the PAC207 chip. If I give you the lsusb info, can you help me look?
<loren> It tells me that I don't have permission to edit that file now what command should I use?
<oOarthurOo> AussieGuy:  http://www.debianadmin.com/automatic-update-of-packages-using-cron-apt.html
<media> I updated to H1.5r1 and adb isnt seeing my device.  Has anyone ran into this?
<losher> oOarthurOo: nice one...
<oOarthurOo> It won't install them, IIRC, but it will download them for you at night... letting you manage the update yourself.
<xrex> how do i setup 800x600 resolution ?
<melik> i have an asus 901 eeepc and i cant turn the bluetooth on or off, anyone have this problem?
<msshams> i installed Gnash, but every time i use my browser for visit a flash site load of my computer raise and raise. how can i fix it?
<PleaseHelp> is there a way to adjust where the new notification bubbles pop up?
<Gartral1> how do i repair io errors on a flashdrive, with fat32 filesystem? i need to either repair, or recover the data
<loren> I used sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<xrex> how do i change the screen resolution ?
<xrex> :)
<xrex> :-$how do i change the screen resolution ?
<xrex> how do i change the screen resolution ?
<msshams> xrex: system/preferences/display
<xrex> how do i change the screen resolution ?
<popey> xrex: enough
<CloudCarrier_> lol
<PleaseHelp> xrex: system/preferences/display^(2)
<xrex> how do i change the screen resolution ?
<AussieGuy> xrex: what I did, is deliberately screwed up my X configuration file. Then, after gdm tried to start up 3 times, it gave me a failsafe gnome option to change the resoution to whatever I liked
<oOarthurOo> PleaseHelp: Maybe. I've never messed around with it myself, but there is a key in gconf that seems to be what you're looking for.
<popey> xrex, please dont keep repeating yourself
<oOarthurOo> PleaseHelp: /apps/panel/applets/notification_area_screen0/position
<Zeeshan_Khan> help please
<Zeeshan_Khan> Hello everyone please help me regarding this problem
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am getting an error msg of "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" please tell me how to remove that?
<CloudCarrier_> xrex = broken record
<Zeeshan_Khan> because of that i am unable to start my ubuntu
<Zeeshan_Khan> Hello everyone please help me regarding this problem
<FloodBot2> Zeeshan_Khan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zeeshan_Khan> help please
<PleaseHelp> oOarthurOo thanks
<Gartral1> how do i repair io errors on a flashdrive, with fat32 filesystem? i need to either repair, or recover the data, or reformat the drive entirely...
<oOarthurOo> From what I can tell, it has to be attached to a panel, but you can move it left or right along that panel. So if they're currently coming up on the top right, you can make it appear top left.
<CloudCarrier_> khan: do you have proper graphics card drivers installed
<Zeeshan_Khan> ya
<bazhang> !repeat | xrex
<ubottu> xrex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xrex> how do i change screen resolution ?
<Zeeshan_Khan> i was upgrading my ubuntu 8.10 to version 9.04
<popey> Gartral1: i hear photorec is good for that
<bazhang> xrex, stop that
<loren> how do I edit this file /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<oOarthurOo> So... no ideas on disabling extra TTY's?
<Zeeshan_Khan> that thing replaces my kernal
<Zeeshan_Khan> what to do now
<xrex> the scren is setup as vgs
<snivitz> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zeeshan_Khan> please tell me
<Zeeshan_Khan> help me
<Gartral1> popey: what about reformatting it?
<popey> Gartral1: that will erase it.. is that what you want?
<xrex> how do i setup screen resolution over 640x480
<berm> bnbn
<CloudCarrier_> khan: did you check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575513
<berm> hi
<xrex> how do i setup screen resolution over 640x480
<Gartral1> popey: unless i can scan and repair the errors
<xrex> how do i setup screen resolution over 640x480
<Zeeshan_Khan> i was upgrading my ubuntu 8.10 to version 9.04, when i was restart ting it gives me error low graphics mode
<popey> xrex: please stop
<Zeeshan_Khan> ya i hav checked that forum
<bazhang> xrex, you have asked and been answered, stop repeating
<Gartral1> popey: its my dap, it isnt mounting in jaunty due to errors
<Zeeshan_Khan> that is not working
<losher> Zeeshan_Khan: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628790
<Zeeshan_Khan> ya i hav tried that
<popey> Gartral1: sudo umount /dev/sdb1  (assuming its that) and sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<cfedde> is there some magic to booting from the netbook remix on an SD card in an eee pc 900?
<Gartral1> popey: it wont mount.... its plugged in and i cant mount it
<losher> Zeeshan_Khan: did something go wrong during your install that you haven't mentioned yet?
<Yomic> How much RAM would most people recommend for a small ubuntu-server webserver?
<loren> How do I edit this file /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<popey> Gartral1: you could check it with fsck
<Gartral1> popey: it ussually comes up as /dev/sdd and /dev/sde
<Zeeshan_Khan> i am getting a messge my ubuntu screen is not showing up wat to do ?
<CloudCarrier_> loren: sudo nano /lib/udev/rules........
<loren> I will try that
<J-_> How do I change the mirror my server looks at to download from? I don't have a GUI.
<popey> loren: or gksudoo gedit /lib/udev...
<popey> er
<popey> gksudo
<popey> J-_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<melik> cfedde, yes u must configure the bios
<bazhang> J-_, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jaaaaakke> Can someone help me with troubleshooting why my wireless network is not detected?
<melik> and change the boot priority so the SD card will boot first.
<J-_> cool, thanks. Figure there was an easier way. :P
<Varth> After upgrading to Jaunty, my compiz is dead and I can't re-enable it. Anyone have any ideas?
<bobbi> Anyone know any Caller id software for ubuntu?
<melik> Varth, have u tried compiz --replace
<cfedde> melik: thanks
<Varth> melik: Yep. No luck.
<J-_> Varth: What chipset/ video card do you have?
<disappearedng> Hey why is my laptop so slow to Fn + dim screen?
<Gartral1> popey: how do i use fsck with fat it keeps thinking the device is ext2....
<melik> cfedde, the SD card might be located under "hard drive" instead of "removable drive"
<jaaaaakke> When I try an "iwscan wlan0 scan" i get no scan results....and i have the modules already loaded
<emgee8> anyone have any ideas on my "unknown hardware address type 801" error? my wireless card worked fine on the first boot after install.  after I ran a synaptics update, it would freeze on boot every time
<melik> Varth, do you have nvidia gfx card?
<Varth> J-_: Not quite sure. It's a laptop. Let me see if I can find out. Compiz worked just fine with 8.10...
<xrex> do i need to gange to fream buffer?
<J-_> Varth: lspci
<bazhang> xrex, what does that mean
<CloudCarrier_> jaaaaakke: when i first tried to access wireless wlan0 was not the correct label i had wmaster0, maybe your's has a different name
<losher> Gartral1: there's a dosfsck command I believe. Proceed with caution...
<Varth> J-_: Oh, duh. Good call.
<Gartral1> losher: why...
<xrex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<J-_> Varth: just don't paste it here.
<jaaaaakke> CloudCarrier: although I do have wmaster0, i think wlan0 is my correct label
<bazhang> xrex, what video card and what version of ubuntu
<xrex> the latest nvidia
<jaaaaakke> CloudCarrier: iwconfig shows no wireless extension on wmaster0, but it shows for wlan0
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kubuntu?
<J-_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<losher> Gartral1: because I'm not convinced linux has the best implementation of fs tools for windows filesystems
<Polterge|st> hey guys I have a question
<AnnonyMouse2> hi guys. we're busy working with FreeSwitch (FS), and we have VERY high resource usage, though yop & htop indicate that it's not FS. when we turn FS off, CPU usage drops to almost 0. how can we find out what's cauing this issue?
<Varth> J-_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<Polterge|st> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and I need to connect out on pidgin
<AnnonyMouse2> Polterge :  shoot
<J-_> Varth: It's blacklisted.
<Polterge|st> it is not letting me connect out
<Polterge|st> could someone please tell me how to go about fixing this ?
<xrex> how do i get the resolution setup ?
<Gartral1> losher: well its a fat32 device, not ntfs
<crdlb> Xcell: wrt your question in +1, gutsy's repos are available at old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<bazhang> xrex, install nvidia-settings
<xrex> ive instaled
<xrex> nvidia driver
<xrex> but the crt screen modes arent set
<losher> Gartral1: that's good, because its mature, but in general fs stuff isn't very forgiving of mistakes. Proceed carefully is all...
<xrex> stupid ubuntu
<Xcell> Gartral1--  Thank You Very Much...will check it out.
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove kubuntu?
<J-_> Varth: There are ways to get compiz working, browse the forums. I forget how, let me do a quick google.
<CloudCarrier_> xrex: thanks for elaborating on your earlier question ;)
<bazhang> ubuntistas, read the link given you
<bazhang> !puregnome > ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas, please see my private message
<ubuntistas> ?
<Gartral1> losher: ok, how do i proceed with caution?
<crdlb> Xcell: off by one there ;)
<xrex> how do i get the resolution setup ?
<xrex> should i use frambufferr?
<xrex> or hardwear ?
<xrex> how do i get the resolution setup ?
<bazhang> xrex, enable the driver and run nvidia-settings; also stop with the repeats
<Xcell> lol..sry..
<losher> Gartral1: well you don't use -y for a start, and you check each command twice before you hit return, and you don't drink beer while you're doing it...
<Xcell> Thanks crdlb
<harej> I am trying to install Ubuntu to a volume which is not the main ATA hard drive. The installation fails when Grub fails to execute. I tried solving this problem, but I have no reason to believe Grub exists at all in my system. How can I install Grub, then?
<xTheGoat121x> losher, no drinking while giving commands?  That's no fun!
<J-_> Varth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134511 let me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7126480 Do it at your own risk.
<losher> xTheGoat121x: it;s only for filesystem commands. It's actually *required* for IRC
<xrex> nvidia seting doesnt let me chose the screen resolution
<arunreddy> Hi all. I have jaunty amd 64 on my system ..  I have some problem playing mp3 in amarok. it doesnt play.. other players like vlc and Movie player able to play mp3s..
<Gartral1> losher does it need to be done as sudo or normal?
<xrex> its only 640x480
<xTheGoat121x> losher, ah, okay, good to know!
<xrex> WHY !
<xTheGoat121x> losher, than I'm in violation right now... let me go grab a beer.
<xrex> why ?!
<bazhang> xrex, which nvidia card and which exact driver number
<xrex> 173
<loren> I used sudo nano command and was in the file to change it but I don't know how to overwrite the existing file?
<losher> Gartral1: I'm pretty sure only root can mess with filesystems...
<xrex> are fx
<Polterge|st> can someone please help me to get pidgin working ?
<Varth> J-_: Thanks. I'll give that a shot.
<arunreddy> Hi all. I have jaunty amd 64 on my system ..  I have some problem playing mp3 in amarok. it doesnt play.. other players like vlc and Movie player able to play mp3s..
<Gartral1> losher: no fair im only 18!
<xrex> why is firestarter being disabled ?
<bobbi> xrex use "xrandr" in terminal
<xTheGoat121x> Polterge|st, what seems to be the problem?
<J-_> Varth: Just read the deed, so it's done and things can pursue.
<xrex> ive used it
<Polterge|st> xTheGoat121x, well pidgin won't connect out
<xTheGoat121x> At all?
<paul68> !patience | arunreddy
<ubottu> arunreddy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Polterge|st> obviously I can connect to irc but pidgin isn't connecting out at all
<Polterge|st> it just sits in a waiting status mode
<Polterge|st> the buddy list never refreshes
<xrex> xrandr
<xrex> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<xrex> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<xrex>    640x480        50.0*
<xrex>    320x240        51.0
<FloodBot2> xrex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paul68> !enter |Poltergejst
<ubottu> Poltergejst: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xTheGoat121x> Polterge|st, check all your passwords... I know I ran into that after I changed one of my passwords.  Also... are you sitting behind a firewall or something like that?
<Polterge|st> yes paul68 thank you for your insight on htat
<jaaaaakke> anyone here know how to troubleshoot wireless problems?
<xrex> how do i set it up ?
<Polterge|st> xTheGoat121x, I use firestarter
<losher> Gartral1: Nationally in 2002–2003, persons aged 18 to 25 had the highest rate of alcohol dependence or abuse (17.4 percent) in the Nation (http://www.uploadexperience.com/statistics.htm)
<xrex> how do i gange res ?
<arunreddy> paul68 : Sry n Thnx
<xTheGoat121x> Polterge|st, that could be part of it.  I'm not familiar with Firestarter at all, so I don't know about that.
<xrex> how do i change the screen res ?
<njustin> whats in the 4.2gb  dvd thats not in the smaller 700mb CD?
<Victorash> Hello
<wtv> xrex: system>preferences>screen resolution
<loren> I'm having trouble editing this file /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules what should I do since I'm not very good at command line commands
<xrex> HOW DO I CHANGE THE SCREEN RESOLUTION
<xrex> HOW DO I CHANGE THE SCREEN RESOLUTION
<xrex> HOW DO I CHANGE THE SCREEN RESOLUTION
<FloodBot2> xrex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J-_> Firestarter is pretty hard to use. Check out: ufw/gufw(if you're running gnome)
<faileas> njustin: just stuff that normally is in the online repos.
<wtv> loren: use the command 'gksudo nautilus', and then open and edit the file
<njustin> faileas: thank you
<xTheGoat121x> Polterge|st, also... go to tools->preferences, then select the Network tab and make sure things there look... normal.
<losher> njustin: usually foreign language packs, source code, various docs, nothing essential...
<loren> o-k
<wtv> xrex: system>preferences>screen resolution
<njustin> ok ty
<xrex> HOW DO I CHANGE THE SCREEN RESOLUTION
<Polterge|st> xTheGoat121x, apparently everything is working for me except pidgin
<Gartral1> losher i cant figre out where the device is.. >.> its not /dev/sdd1 anymore
<Varth> J-_: That took care of it. Thanks for your help!
<tuna-fish> njustin: there's really no reason to get the dvd unless you want to install to a lot of computers at the same time, or you can dl the dvd trough a better pipe than you can use with the apt-get
<J-_> Varth: :)
<faileas> njustin: with net access, i suggest taking the lightest image you can. I use the mini distro a lot ;p
<halycon> Does anyone know what "Only variables can be passed by reference" means:
<njustin> allright thanks
<halycon> Does anyone know what "Only variables can be passed by reference" means?
<xTheGoat121x> Polterge|st, unfortunately, what I've suggested is all I can give you.
<lvs> hi. i have a serious problem.  my nvidia drives won't activate on amd x86_64.  any help?
<smolyn> has anyone managed to make fglrx with video + opengl (google earth, for example) not suck?  i can't do both at the same time without serious crappy performance.
<kasimon> Good morning! Yesterday, i updated my PC to Ubuntu 9.04 (amd64) and since then, after logout the login manager and subsequent logins come up in a much too low screen resolution.
<J-_> Has anything replaced source'o'matic?
<lvs> smolyn: are you on nvidia drivers? are you talking about 3d?
<koshar1> smolyn: replace the radeon card?
<losher> Gartral1: try: dmesg | egrep sd, that should list all devices the kernel saw at boot time
<smolyn> fglrx - ati drivers... i have a 3870
<kasimon> I can fix this by restarting the gdm, but would prefer to find the cause.
<faileas> J-_: what did sourceomatic do?
<Gartral1> losher: i removed it since then
<smolyn> you'd figure at some point they would have managed to get video overlay and gl overlays working together... seems to work fine in windows and for nvidia
<J-_> faileas: gave you predefined sources on demand pretty much.
<faileas> J-_: oh, just get medibuntu
<loren> I believe it worked thank you wtv
<J-_> no thanks
<losher> Gartral1: it's a usb drive?
<wtv> loren: you're welcome :)
<loren> I believe it worked thank you wtv
<Gartral1> losher: yes, technically, its a sansa e250, its a multi-volume DAP
<hackoidz> Hello
<Polterge|st> I think the upgrade looks like it worked very well except for this one problem, but other than that it saved most or all of my settings and fixed my sound theme which now works
<hackoidz> Can Anybody Help Me In A Postfix Issue Please?
<Polterge|st> that and I cannot view my network but I don't have  a network so that isn't an issue
<hackoidz> Oops
<hackoidz> Sorry
<Gartral1> Polterge|st: if you dont have a network, how are you in this chat?
<losher> Gartral1: it should get recognised when you plug it in, and assigned a device name at that time. dmesg | tail should tell you what name it got assigned.
<n3wt0n> hi all,  can somebody help me on how i can get multiple sessions logged into gnome on ubuntu 9.04??
<Polterge|st> Gartral1, I mean a private home network. I have internet connectivity
<wrektjet> whast the best application to use with an ipod
<ziroday> !best | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jonie> i wanna move the notification area to the left-bottom corner, what should i do?
<losher> wrektjet: a hammer
<Polterge|st> I guess I could try uninstalling pidgin maybe and reinstalling. That is the only thing I know to do.
<wtv> !ipod | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ziroday> Jonie: you can't
<Jonie> ziroday,  why?
<ziroday> Jonie: because that feature hasn't been implemented yet
<Jonie> ziroday,  ooh! got it!
<Gartral1> http://pastebin.com/f7f9ce073
<denton> hmm
<bazhang> wrektjet, banshee works well here
<denton> now i got almost everything configured :)
<Gartral1> losher:  http://pastebin.com/f7f9ce073
<wrektjet> i just spent a while organizing rhythmbox. sigh
<Yossi_> what is the config file that is i can add a line to it to run something on each loggin and loggout
<Yossi_> -is
<Superdweeb> hey, does anyone know where to find libavutil > 50.2 ?
<wtv> Yossi_: system>preferences>sessions
<Yossi_> thanks
<Gartral1> losher: is there a way i can force mount this thing?
<Yossi_> wtv, this is only for login, no?
<losher> Gartral1: I think you have to access it as a usb peripheral. Googling now. I suggest you do the same...
<wtv> Yossi_: yeah. it runs the commands whem you log in.
<Broken> hello all,  I just installed Ktorrent and would like to go back to Transmisson as the default in firefox....can anyone help me w/ how to set that back up?
<wtv> *when
<Gartral1> losher: but its in MSC mode, it should be seen as a flash drive (or two when theres a card in it)
<Yossi_> is there one for logout too/
<wtv> Broken: in firefox, edit>preferences
<wtv> Yossi_: I'm not aware
<Yossi_> :\ o well
<wtv> Broken: applications tab
<Yossi_> thans anyway, you answere half my problem :)
<wtv> Yossi_: you're welcome
<losher> Gartral1: Is this 9.04 by any chance?
<Gartral1> losher: yes it is
<losher> Gartral1: tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134501&page=2 ?
<Gartral1> losher: its also a Rockboxed DAP, im deving for them, and having this hit now was rather inconveinent
<losher> Gartral1: there are no convenient times to discover bugs, in my experience...
<Broken> wtv:  I already tried that and there is no selection for transmission I try other but I think you need to use the transmission %F command and I cant do that through firefox...
<Jari--> so, nobody has an idea where I can get a working sources.list (apt-get) file for Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Gartral1> losher: i have one, that sits in the "oh, that annoying" range... booting your laptop to find that you left the wrong cd in the drive and it takes 5 minutes to figurte out its not bootable, nor has amny useful os data on it
<frybye> hi - have no sound with jaunty - everything seems fine in alsamixer but .. what to do??
<Polterge|st> hmm empathy messenger seems to work except for gtalk and msn
<atari> i'm used to resize the window with the alt key and the right mouse button. how can i enable this to work in ubuntu as well?
<ziroday> Broken: take a look in /usr/bin for transmission
<Polterge|st> pidgin will not connect out though
<melik> how caan i add a new daemons to run at startup?
<Gartral1> losher: that page is neat, but i have two flash drive plugged in and working just fine...
<admin_masu3701> can some help me with this error message?
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159836/
<ziroday> melik: System > Preferences > Session
<fonsm1> Salut
<melik> thats just a startup program, i want a daemon
<melik> like at bootup
<ziroday> melik: which daemon?
<melik> eee-control
<ziroday> melik: hmm, is it in /etc/default?
<streenz> I just updated to 9.04 from 8.10, now flash isnt working in Firefox (specifically youtube).. I thought the package to install was "flashplugin-nonfree" but thats already installed and I still got nothin.. suggestions?
<melik> no ziroday
<Gartral1> losher: did you see my posts?
<ziroday> melik: hmm, not sure. Sorry
<wtv> Broken: try using /usr/bin/transmission as the program
<J-_> Where do I edit my DNS on my server?
<losher> Gartral1: I notice that per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366296 some people say replugging in their drives helps...
<arvind_khadri> !sources > me
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<arvind_khadri> !sources > Jari--
<ubottu> Jari--, please see my private message
<krnlklink> I'm having some problems getting my Plantronics USB headset working in 9.04. When I try and record with sound recorder it just hangs.
<arvind_khadri> J-_, /etc/resolv.conf
<wtv> krnlklink: use a different format in 'Record as:' drop down list
<Gartral1> losher: i've done that a few times... no help... its the players memory, but i dont know how to scan for what drive it is, or how to work dosfsck
<Aperculum> does anyone know when will fglrx drivers come out for jaunty
<boraklavun> hello everyone,
<crdlb> Aperculum: they already did
<sireromano> ahola ppl
<boraklavun> ı hope you well
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<arvind_khadri> ! hi | boraklavun
<ubottu> boraklavun: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sireromano> this is my first time here
<boraklavun> thanks alot
<arvind_khadri> sireromano, welcome :)
<Broken> thank you ziroday and wtv for all your assistance....that user/bin   transmission worked great...
<sireromano> thanks
<losher> Gartral1: try 'lsusb -v' and then a dmesg. the lsusb will probe the bus.
<stwange> I can't access repos from my server, what's going on? http://pastie.org/460730
<krnlklink> wtv: that stops the hanging but I still don't hear anything... it doesn't work in ekiga either
<JohnFlux> I use kubuntu and sound works fine.  If I run gnome-sound-properties and click 'test' I hear nothing
<JohnFlux> Any ideas?
<wtv> Broken: np dude
<arvind_khadri> JohnFlux, you might have to see gnome-sound and libesd iirc
<sireromano> does't kde and gnome not work well together
<Aperculum> crdlb: then why don't I have them? :)
<boraklavun> can anybody try ubuntu 9.04
<wtv> krnlklink: have you checked volume in alsa mixer?
<Aperculum> boraklavun: I have it
<krnlklink> yes...
<crdlb> Aperculum: is your GPU R600 or up?
<krnlklink> wtv: yes
<JohnFlux> boraklavun: there's a lot of problems with 9.04 - I wouldn't upgrade yet
<Aperculum> crdlb: I don't know, I have G690 series motherboard with integrated ati graphics
<boraklavun> I heart tha;ıt s not very dıfferent then 8ç10
<sebsebseb> JohnFlux: what??? such as?
<boraklavun> 8.10
<sebsebseb> boraklavun: yep it's not
<krnlklink> wtv: second attempt and now I get an error about sound settings
<Aperculum> crdlb: ati radeon x1250
<crdlb> Aperculum: that's probably a no :/ those integrated chips are based on R400, so they are not supported
<boraklavun> sorry I made  a mıstake
<wtv> krnlklink: ok. go to system>preferences>sounds
<crdlb> Aperculum: if you absolutely need fglrx, your easy options are hardy or intrepid
<Superdweeb> Aperculum, the open source radeon drivers provide very good direct acceleration.
<Aperculum> I'm not downgrading :(
<crdlb> for certain values of good :)
<Aperculum> hmm, there's a thread on forums
<krnlklink> wtv: tried testing sound capture, it's set to the plantronics device and I get an error that it is open by another application
<Aperculum> I'll read that
<boraklavun> what advıce about 9.04  rıght now I am upgradıng my system
<quibbler> stwange-> have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<wtv> krnlklink: close sound recorder, ekiga and everything else you think is using the mic
<Gartral1> losher: output or lsusb -v http://pastebin.com/f6f80fd86 and of dmesg http://pastebin.com/f51e3feb3http://pastebin.com/f51e3feb3
<sireromano> johnflux any luck
<draginxx> Is there anyway to get the latest VLC player on Hary?
<draginxx> Hardy*
<boraklavun> ıt remaınıng 2 hours 35 mınutes nearly
<stwange> ah, no more support for Gutsy. That poor little Gibbon :( thanks quibbler
<stwange> looks like I'm going to have to migrate servers sooner than expected
<Polterge|st> under proxy server and browser configuration it says proxy server configuration program not found   under my pidgin network settings
<crdlb> stwange: servers should really be running LTS, ideally
<Polterge|st> I think I was using gnome-proxy before
<JohnFlux> sireromano: with trying to get sound working?  nope
<cfedde> So this netbook remix sd card mounts and apparently has the goods.  Yet the eee pc just hangs when it attempts to boot from it.
<crdlb> stwange: 5-year support that way
<krnlklink> wtv: the toggle audio recording is always disabled in volume control
<quibbler> stwange-> try 9.04 fresh install i think you will be impressed
<Polterge|st> would this be why pidgin isn't connecting and does anyone think uninstalling pidgin and reinstalling it will fix this ?
<sireromano> what are you trying to do with the sound
<wtv> krnlklink: enable it then
<JohnFlux> sireromano: listen to it?
<platius> frybye; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<krnlklink> wtv: yes, I enable it, close volume control, go back and it's disabled again
<stwange> quibbler, that would only give me 18 months and I'd end up in the same situation
<sireromano> amarok?
<frybye> platius: thanks...
<losher> Gartral1: sorry, I'm out of tricks. Plug it into a different machine. Ideally, a windows box...
<ActionParsnip> Polterge|st: have you tried; killall pidgin; mv ~/.purple ~/.purplue_old; pidgin &
<krnlklink> wtv: the mic worked once when I configured in ekiga after fresh install...never worked again. was able to make one test call
<quibbler> stwange-> then hardy I liked it a lot and it's long term
<Xiong> hi, my new crisis is that i can't turn on wireless
<platius> frybye;  it took some work but I did find an answer for me at the link
<Gartral1> losher: i dont have a single windows box
<JohnFlux> Xiong: hey Xiong
<Xiong> help!
<Canaen> I upgraded to jaunty; can I un-upgrade? too many things still don't work right.
<Xiong> hi JohnFlux long see no time
<losher> Gartral1: Sorry, I'm out of ideas....
<wtv> krnlklink: ok. then in the ekiga options, try using a different capture device
<Frickelpit> Canaen: no
<Gartral1> losher: grrrr. this is highly agitating, im about ready to downgrade just over tthis!
<stwange> thanks quibbler. I might try 9.04 on a desktop, if only I could get outlook public folders working with thunderbird (stupid work)
<Xiong> so what i did: i deliberately disabled wireless a few hours ago, to force the wired connection -- now the option to enable wireless is not displayed!
<AK_Dave> Canaen: it may be possible to rollback to the Intrepid version of certain packages.
<Polterge|st> thank you ActionParsnip !
<admin_masu3701> can some help me with this error message?
<Polterge|st> :D
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159836/
<Polterge|st> it was old pidgin settings causing that
<Xiong> that is, right click the tiny panel icon
<Canaen> AK_Dave: how would one rollbacl?
<losher> Gartral1: personally, I like 8.04LTS, It seems rock-solid...
<AK_Dave> Canaen: By installing the Intrepid version. Usually not recommended. But depends on the EXACT problem you're facing.
<RHorse> losher: is that Hardy?
<Titan8990> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Xiong> obviously the wired connection is okay
<comhack> sup sireromano
<krnlklink> wtv: the only other capture device I have is the usb mic on a logitech web cam. that does not work either.. it also defaults to disabled in volume control and I cannot make the enable stick
<RHorse> Yea, Ilike that one too
<losher> Gartral1: yeah, stupid names
<Gartral1> ill post in the forums...
<sireromano> holy crap
<Xiong> how can i enable wireless?
<RHorse> Rock solid
<Canaen> AK_Dave: what would be the downside? just potential problems from non compatability?
<sireromano> yo comhack
<asiks> hi everybody.  Does anyone else have a problem with VLC not saving preferences?  I'm trying to get it to save "only one instance" and "enqueue files in instance mode."
<wtv> krnlklink: oh. then you might try posting your issue on ubuntuforums
<krnlklink> wtv: I lie... that seems to work in sound recorder... if I set as default in preferences default capture device
<AK_Dave> Canaen: The Intepid version may not work at all and could cause problems with something else. So, like I said, its not recommended but is sometimes done for certain specific problems.
<KingKimi> HI
<admin_masu3701> hi can someone help me
<sireromano> yup
<Titan8990> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/159836/
<sireromano> try to
<wtv> asiks: did you restart VLC after saving prefs?
<AK_Dave> Canaen: You say "too many things still don't work right" but you offer no specifics. So I cannot in turn be specific.
<Dday> What is shortcut for terminal?
<wtv> Dday:  you can create one
<asiks> I closed it by clicking on its X, yeah
<losher> Canaen: sorry, you're supposed to have taken a full backup before you upgraded. The splash screen on the livecd really should say that I think...
<KingKimi> Dday, you can set it from system > prefer > keyboard shortcut
<Xiong> how can i enable wireless?
<Dday> Okay cheers
<wtv> asiks: now start it again and see if changes are applied
<Titan8990> !wireless
<Xiong> the option to do so is gone
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quibbler> stwange-> i also use thunderbird but don't need outlook public folders (retired) but i think that evolution can handle public folders
<asiks> I tried that, doesn't seem to be working
 * Xiong looks
<AK_Dave> xiong: In general, 'lspci -vvnn' to determine your exact wifi chipset and what modules your system is attempting to use, then google "<chipset> ubuntu <version>" to see if there are any good how-tos. If so, follow it.
<asiks> It worked in 8.10.  This is a fresh install of 9.04
<wtv> asiks: what exactly happens? the changes you made in prefs get reversed?
<Canaen> AK_Dave:sorry, you're right. I'm experiencing sound problems (though trying to work through those; currently my sound just doesn't work) and my computer seems to be generally running slower than it should. I don't like the new single-applet messaging system (it breaks the look and feel of what I'm used to, and looks more like Vista or something. these are just the problems for me in the last couple hours since upgrading.
<Xiong> AK_Dave, i am very noob here -- and this afternoon, wifi was working fine
<admin_masu3701> i have a error message saying "Failed to contact configuration server".....
<asiks> When i re-open vlc and go to preferences, it's like I hadn't made any changes
<J-_> Where do I put nameservers to configure DNS in a lamp installation?
<Xiong> i'm very afraid to make matters worse by trying to do everything or start over as if i never had wireless working in the first place
<asiks> I can turn off the first option, "only one instance"
<admin_masu3701> here is the full error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/159836/
<wtv> asiks: you have to click on 'save' after changing prefs
<asiks> Yeah. Did that
<Xiong> the specific thing that i did to break it was to choose to disable from the menu, accessed via right click on the connections icon in the tray
<Dday> When i try to open songbird it says
<Xiong> -- and i thought i would be able to re-enable the same way
<asiks> it retains the preferences until vlc is closed i think
<J-_> Found it. /etc/resolv.conf for nameservers.
<Dday> Songbird is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Songbird process, or restart your system.
<Xiong> i can't understand why the box is gone!
<AK_Dave> Canaen: could be an alsa problem, could be you don't have the proper module loaded for your hardware, could be your hardware is unsupported, but most likely you just need some tweak to your alsa config that will depend on your exact hardware. System running slower could mean a lot of things: filesystem or video comes to mind. If you don't like the new notifier, you can uninstall that.
<losher> Canaen: broken sound is the commonest issue I've seen on this list for 8.X -> 9.04. Next is observations that 9.04 is slower. Google '9.04 sound'. No cure for the sluggishness I know of
<Canaen> AK_Dave: thank you. Sorry if I came off whiny.
<AK_Dave> Canaen: Not a problem :)
<DaveWM> heh
<C-S-B> 9.04 is not so much slugglish, its the x freezes that are 'bugging'me :(
<youngeezy> Dday: do you have a terminal open?
<Canaen> losher: thank you for trying to help. sorry I'm an asshole.
<DaveWM> highlights are gettin' me
<Dday> Yeah youngeezy
<DaveWM> AK_Dave
<youngeezy> Dday: try killall songbird
<krnlklink> wtv: ok... the logitech mic works in ekiga
<AK_Dave> DaveWM: ?
<losher> Canaen: you aren't even close. Stick around on this group. They could give lessons...
<youngeezy> usually works for me
<iskin> What is the easiest way to install ATI proprietary drivers on Jaunty?
<DaveWM> nothing,  just acknowledging another dave in the channel
<freddy1> I have trouble to upgrade to Jaunty. Can I get help on this chat?
<Dday> Getting same thing youngeezy
<asiks> Looks like vlc just isn't saving /some/ preferences
<wtv> krnlklink: good :)
<DaveWM> i'm getting your highlights
 * AK_Dave nods to DaveWM:)
<wtv> asiks: may be its not a clean install
<youngeezy> Dday: what version of songbird are you running and where did you get it from?
<Xiong> i'm sorry if i'm coming across as an incompetant putz; perhaps i am
<Dday> young i got it from getdeb
<wtv> asiks: what version is it?
<Dday> not sure what version
<Xiong> the docs freak me out, they don't seem to have anything to do with my system
<losher> C-S-B: I've not seem them, but I don't run gnome or kde,. Which are you running? Also, I've seen rumors of certain on-board graphics chips causing problems
<asiks> 0.9.9a
<krnlklink> wtv: ok, but the plantronics mic is still busted in ekiga
<enigma> I have a 093:2468 PAC207 webcam (Pixart Imaging Inc.) and I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. I cannot seem to get it to work with kopete or camorama. Can someone help me?
<Tosted> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<youngeezy> Dday: is it this version? http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<Tosted> msg ubotu !bot
<Dday> Yeah it is
<Xiong> i ran lshw and it said that the ethernet interface is disabled
<Xiong> obviously, the wired connection is okay
<Xiong> so this confuses me
<asiks> Should I re-install it, maybe?
<freddy1> I get the error message "Failed to fetch http://... 403 forbidden [IP: ...]  Can anybody help me with this?
<youngeezy> have you tried un-installing and re-downloading it? I know have gotten some weird results if it doesn't download correctly
<Dday> Nope, i'll give that a shot
<g4lv4tr0n> hi can someone quickly check.  I dont seem to have the files under /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/ the examples folder is missing ???
<asiks> maybe it's a bug in vlc
<g4lv4tr0n> it was fine in intrepid but after upgrade the examples folder doesnt exist
<wtv> asiks: may be
<g4lv4tr0n> i tried re-installing dvb-utils
<asiks> you dont have this problem wtv?
<stupid2> Hi, im searching after a Music managment Tool, which sort me my files in different folder in one folder
<wtv> asiks: nope. it works fine for me. i have vlc 9.9
<asiks> weird
<wtv> i mean 0.9.9 lol
<g4lv4tr0n> has anyone got the /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder ???
<stupid2> * 2. in = to
<asiks> if you're from the future i want some spoilers
<asiks> i did reinstall in synaptic but it didnt seem to make a difference
<Xiong> lshw says that my wireless card is "unclaimed"
<Xiong> does this mean that its driver is corrupted?
<wtv> asiks: try uninstalling completely and then reinstall again
<asiks> should i remove related packages or just VLC ?
<wtv> asiks: i think you should just mark vlc for complete removal. but i can't say if that will really solve the problem
<asiks> it did not
<enigma> Anyone know something about installing drivers for a 093:2468 PAC207 webcam (Pixart Imaging Inc.) on Ubuntu 8.10? I need to get it compatible with Kopete.
<psychic> can some one tell me how to give firefox less priority???
<wtv> asiks: google your problem. or pest it on forums
<psychic> its eating up my cpu
<_ester_> help me please. i want to install OpenOffice3 "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" but have freeze at line "Adding extension /usr/lib/openoffice/program/mailmerge.py...". What can i do?!
<asiks> i googled before coming on here but didnt find any solutions
<Tosted> how to get this file(checkmp3) on bot?
<_ester_> OS: ubuntustudio 9.04
<abe3k>  is there any log of the messages that are shown when ubuntu boots up ?
<wtv> _ester_: try sudo apt-get install openoffice
<Boohbah> abe3k: dmesg
<RHorse> psychic: use a lightr browser
<_ester_> wtv, why without ".org"?
<psychic> thats not an option i got use to it and i need some firefox exclusive pluggins
<wtv> _ester_: because that's what is the name of the package installed in my system
<asiks> ah well. i will mess with it in the morning
<asiks> thanks for the assistance
<Tosted> wtv: how to get this file(checkmp3) on bot?
<vadim> hi. can anyone help me with connecting my phone's microSD card as usb device - gives "can't enumerate" in dmesg output and even doesn't appear in fdisk -l
<abe3k> <Boohbah> : I mean the messages in the usplash screen
<psychic> RHorse http://www.trap17.com/index.php/15-Firefox-Tricks_t49240.html
<wtv> Tosted: i don't have any idea. may be you should address the room instead of just me :)
<jiffer> anyone been having audio error issues ?
<admin_masu3701> is it possible to restore ubuntu to an earlier date like in windows?
<jiffer> I got a new HPmini N270 and the sound is so fucked on it
<Tosted> wtv: ahh..ok
<mpontillo>  /list ubuntu-us
<vadim>  hi. can anyone help me with connecting my phone's microSD card as usb device - gives "can't enumerate" in dmesg output and even doesn't appear in fdisk -l
<enigma> I need help installing drivers for a PAC207 webcam.
<Appl3Kork> so i just recently installed 9.04 and my sound is not working?
<_ester_> wtv, package "openoffice" not found
<Appl3Kork> http://pastebin.com/d45bb3240
<Appl3Kork> that's what shows up for my hardware devices
<abe3k>  is there any log of the messages that are shown when ubuntu boots up ?
<jiffer> i recently installed 9.04 and my sound is not working
<jiffer> no
<Tosted> i nedd help how to getting files on ubottu?? checkmp3 is the file!!!
<new> hi
<RHorse> psychic: How about:  http://www.sevenmilesearch.com/2009/04/26/firefox-optimization-tips/
<vadim>  hi. can anyone help me with connecting my phone's microSD card as usb device - gives "can't enumerate" in dmesg output and even doesn't appear in fdisk -l
<wtv> _ester_: ok. its not a single package called openoffice. you're supposed to install word processor, spreadsheet etc separately from applications > add/remove
<blue-frog> jiffer: richt clicjk on the sound icon, preferences and check if the tracks are muted or not
<psychic> RHorse i'll check that thanks
<psychic> have u seen that info before?
<RHorse> yes. It works ok.
<wtv> _ester_: and how come it wasn't installed by default?
<_ester_> wtv, and i have an error with mailmerge.py
<_ester_> wtv, studio don`t install OO by default
<Tosted> i nedd help how to getting files on ubottu?? checkmp3 is the file!!!
<wtv> _ester_: oh so its studio
<vadim>  hi. can anyone help me with connecting my phone's microSD card as usb device - gives "can't enumerate" in dmesg output and even doesn't appear in fdisk -l
<FlyOnThe1all> Tosted: onto the bot?
<ultras> helo
<Tosted> FlyOnThe1all: yeah
<_ester_> wtv, i google this bug not only in studio and not only with OO3, but i cant understand whats wrong
<FlyOnThe1all> Tosted: are you sure you want to add a file to the bot? and not just a factoid?
<vadim>  hi. can anyone help me with connecting my phone's microSD card as usb device - gives "can't enumerate" in dmesg output and even doesn't appear in fdisk -l. executing lsusb hangs until I unplug the cord
<wtv> _ester_: didn't it work through add/remove programs?
<Tosted> FlyOnThe1all: i cant found it on my synaptic lib!!
<ultras> ﻿is there any way to generate grub menu.lst like the initial clean setup does?
<AK_Dave> ultras: update-grub
<Tosted> FlyOnThe1all: im sure
<_ester_> wtv, other progs ok
<FlyOnThe1all> Tosted: ubottu is a bot on freenode, afaik it's not a bot-software
<ultras> AK_Dave: i'll try that.
<Tosted> FlyOnThe1all: ahh..ok :] i didnt know...
<Slart> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<FlyOnThe1all> Tosted: if you're looking for a bot-software, check out eggdrop at eggheads.org
<Slart> I think there's some info on the software used in those links
<Tosted> FlyOnThe1all: i ve heard that i could found it there...but i m wrong
<FlyOnThe1all> Slart: nope, not really
<ultras> AK_Dave: Nothing changed in menu.lst, Should i erase it first?
<Tosted> FlyOnThe1all: i ll try...tnks
<FlyOnThe1all> yw
<wtv> ultras: its sudo update-grub
<Slart> FlyOnThe1all: yes, really.. "Its source code may be foudn here and its SQLite factoids database may be downloade from this location"
<Slart> FlyOnThe1all: from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ultras> wtv: thats what i did.
<AK_Dave> ultras: Nothing happened when you did that command? Nothing at all? Or did it work, and give you output?
<FlyOnThe1all> Slart: ah right, sorry
<ultras> it finished with no errors, last was Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<Tosted> ???
<wtv> ultras: yeah so that's the way it is by default
<Slart> FlyOnThe1all: no worries =)
<Tosted> Slart: wt that s mean?
<AK_Dave> ultras: Then its updated as per your default preferences that you specified.
 * wtv 's gotta go now bye :)
<Slart> Tosted: check this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots, in there are links to the bot software and the factoids database
<MarkJones> Hey guys is there any way to tell for sure if my RAM configuration is running in dual channel mode? I read my mobo manual but I'm still not quite sure, really seems like a Chinese dude wrote it and it got translated weird.
<Tosted> Slart: ok
<MarkJones> Ubuntu have anything to report the mode of my setup?
<FlyOnThe1all> Slart: I just hope he doesn't try to enable any file uploading/downloading features in it, since it only seems to handle factoids
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: My Mobo shows it during post...
<Slart> MarkJones: I'm not sure.. you might want to try lshw
<div0> hello!! how to set screen resolution to 1280x1024? Intel 945G Chipset. Driver "intel". Maximum - 1360x768 :(  (xubuntu 9.04)
<AK_Dave> MarkJones: Asus mobo? Yeah, thats how it was written.
<Slart> FlyOnThe1all: I've never really looked at the source so I wouldn't really know.. hopefully he just wants it for a channel of his own
<ultras> AK_Dave: do you know when you installing ubuntu how it detects other operating system and stuff .... afte initial install i changed my menu.lst a lot, but i want it back the way it was after initial setup. This is not helping, after running command my menu.lst is still the same.
<FlyOnThe1all> div0: are you using ltsp? or a normal desktop?
<MarkJones> Yeah i thought that it shpould say at bootup.I have an ASUS M3N78 Pro.It has to yellow and 2 black slots, in that exact order.If I understand the manual it says a setup with 2 sticks you place in both yellow slots.Arent the colors representing the channel in most cases? Yellow=Channel A Black=Channel B?
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: Thats right.
<BezNalogov> Hello people. I want to create a 'respin' of Ubuntu so I can easier install a tailor made installation for my company. But I wonder if I should do this by respinning the live cd or the alternate cd. My main question is, if I change the packages on the livecd, let's say that I install Scribus, will those packages then also be installed via the install tool of the live CD? So that the user that used my respin will automatically have Scribus installed in th
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: You also should enable dualchannel in bios
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: Or at least check that its enabled
<MarkJones> Ok so im thinking I should probably have 1 in yellow and 1 in black.Yes dual is set at auto.
<ultras> BezNalogov: it should be that way, if you are making custom CD.
<Appl3Kork> can someone help me with getting my sound working?
<AK_Dave> ultras: Do you have a backup of your menu.lst to restore?
<ultras> AK_Dave: :) funny thing, i have backup with this menu.lst.
<BezNalogov> ok, thanks!
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: No, the colors represent channels.
<MarkJones> Yeah thats what i figured.
<vadim>  hi. can anyone help me with connecting my phone's microSD card as usb device - gives "can't enumerate" in dmesg output and even doesn't appear in fdisk -l. executing lsusb hangs until I unplug the cord
<MarkJones> So right now I have it like the manual says, both sticks are in yellow slots.Side by side. Doesnt that sound wrong?
<AK_Dave> ultras: You have a backup, but its the wrong menu.lst. Okay, I think you're going to have to rebuild it from scratch. Supergrubdisk can do it easy, or there is this wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#Restoring%20GRUB
<Canaen> AK_Dave:thanks! Those links you gave me about sound have my sound fully functional already (I think. There's some funny stuff when I reboot, but that might be gone now, whatever).
<ultras> Ok will check it out.
<AK_Dave> Canaen: glad that worked!
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: That sounds right. But the performance gain of dual channel is about 3%... Don´t think you will notice any difference thoug.. :D
<MarkJones> realy?
<MarkJones> hmm
<Appl3Kork> I really don't know what to do to get my sound working?!
<Canaen> has anyone noticed that with Jaunty, when you switch desktops, the applications move, rather than actually giving you a new desktop?
<AK_Dave> vadim: Some phones only want to talk to Windows Media Player, it seems. My Motorola for example clearly doesn
<AK_Dave> vadim: clearly doesn't show itself as a hard drive or a SD reader, unlike my Sansa Fuse.
<mib_2k8dqa> MarkJones: Tom´s hardware did some benchmarks i read...
<pumpkinseed> hey people
<AK_Dave> vadim: But I can pull the microSD from the phone and put it in an adapter to read it as an SD card and its fine. The card is good; the phone doesn't enumerate as a SD reader. But Windows drivers allow it to talk to WMP.
<shadeowrealms> is it normal to have the same couple of ip adresses looking for the same port?
<vadim> AK_Dave: that's sad: i don't have windows anymore and cardreader either((
<AK_Dave> vadim: what phone?
<pumpkinseed> i'm currently using intrepid ibex (ubuntu 8.10) 64bit, but i'm thinking about installing jaunty jackalope (ubuntu 9.04) 64 bit. I'm wondering what the problem is with using debs made for 8.10? It seems getdeb is a bit thin in regards to deb packages for jaunty...
<H_M-Ubuntu_> Hey I need help with Cairo-Dock, it appears some of my plugins didn't install right, and now the dock won't open. How do I fix this? (Output is here: http://pastebin.com/m6a295408 )
<AK_Dave> pumpkinseed: some will work, some won't.
<H_M-Ubuntu_> Well actually the dock never opened.
<vadim> AK_Dave: Motorola k1m
<zemmiphobia> anybody have any experience running ubuntu with a readonly root?
<zemmiphobia> purposefully, i mean :)
<AK_Dave> vadim: Far as I know, Motorola phones esp are problematic for this.
<pumpkinseed> AK_Dave: so I should wait until all the programs I use have debs released for jaunty 64bit
<AK_Dave> vadim: They EXPECT you to use WMP to handle music on the phone.
<AK_Dave> pumpkinseed: Thats one approach. You could put Jaunty in vbox and try the debs there.
<vadim> AK_Dave: there were no problems in windows XP WITHOUT WMP and ubuntu 8.10 livecd
<shadeowrealms> try rythymbox music player?
<H_M-Ubuntu_> Scroll up MarkJones
<Canaen> whoever wrote synaptic really really really needs to be sanctified
<pumpkinseed> AK_Dave: ahhh.... very nice
<AK_Dave> pumpkinseed: you could install jaunty, have jaunty in vbox, trial stuff in the virtual jaunty, and then install it for real if you like it.
<silv3r_m00n> ﻿in the folder /usr/include/netinet icmp6.h is there but not icmp.h   why ? isn't it supposed to be there
<MarkJones> H_M-Ubuntu: I was offereing 1on1 help.You turned it down so nm.
<AK_Dave> vadim: my rokr didn't like Hardy, so I found a way to work with it from vbox.
<nck> the options file in /etc/modprobe.d/ is removed in 9.04, what should i do to edit it?
<ultras> AK_Dave: i removed menu.lst first, and tried again update-grub and it recreated menu.lst. It did not detected other OS, but thats ok i will add them manually. It did what i needed the rest is easy. Thanks.
<chamlin> Hiya, everyone. Anybody know offhand how to share a printer over the network from a headless host?
<Adremelech|Lapto> samba
<AK_Dave> ultras: glad that worked!
<H_M-Ubuntu_> As I said in the PM..... You probably wanted me to run a malicious command, which wouldn't work on me.. I don't bluntly run commands, i've been using Linux a while now.
<H_M-Ubuntu_> So I turn down "Private help."
<tokyoahead> hi all... how do I run hardware detection manually? my ubuntu 9.4 vbox client seems to have a problem recognizing the graphics
<MarkJones> Yes H_M everyone here is out to get you.I have nothing better to do. Ok lets move on.
<dan040909> hello i am having problems activating nvidia drivers after upgrade to 9.04
<Xiong> please help an ubuntu noob -- i have very little idea how to work this -- i have disabled wireless and now i can't re-enable it
<Xiong> it was working fine this afternoon, now it's gone
<Canaen> Xiong: try right-clicking your network icon in the system tray
<AK_Dave> Xiong: What did you do in the interim between "working" and "not working"?
<chamlin> Xiong, when you say you 'disabled wireless' are you talking about clicking with the right hand mouse button on the wireless icon in your panel and removing the check mark from 'Enable Wireless', or something more sinister?
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Did you flip the little switch that turns your wifi radio off on your laptop?
<Xiong> Canaen, that is what freaks me out -- i disabled wireless by right-clicking in the system tray
<Xiong> now the box is not displayed!
<Canaen> ah
<DaveWM> is there a mini.iso available for jaunty yet?  the netinst/minimal with expert mode options that is?
<Xiong> chamlin, that is exactly what i did -- i thought it safe
<chamlin> It should have been. What wireless ahrdware are you using?
<Xiong> AK_Dave, i have no idea where that little switch might be
<Canaen> Xiong: what happens when you flip the laptop's switch again?
<AK_Dave> Xiong: depends on your lappie, some have little hardware switched.
<Xiong> and since the hardware manufacturer, MPC, has gone out of business, no help from that quarter
<Canaen> ah
<chamlin> Ooo. That's a bad sign.
<chamlin> Do you get the icon in your system tray when you connect via cable?
<Xiong> i deliberately disabled wireless in the system tray -- now the checkbox to enable it is just... gone
<chamlin> 'If so, you should have the option to re-enable wireless from there.
<Xiong> i'm connected wired now
<chamlin> And still no icon?
<Xiong> chamlin, i surely should
<Canaen> Xiong: what brand & model of laptop do you have?
<H_M-Ubuntu_> Anyway, could someone help me with this cairo-dock plugin problem? http://pastebin.com/m6a295408
<AK_Dave> Xiong: You're connected wired. Do you have a little icon in your panel that looks like two tiny monitors on top of each other?
<Xiong> i see the icon but right-clicking brings up only the option to completely disable networking; the option to enable/disable wireless is just... gone
<Xiong> AK_Dave: yes
<chamlin> Xiong, if you go to System > Preferences > Network Connections, do you have a Wireless tab there?
<tokyoahead> hi all... how do I run hardware detection manually? my ubuntu 9.4 vbox client seems to have a problem recognizing the graphics
<Xiong> and when i right-click it, the option is no longer shown
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Okay, I see. The icon is there. the checkbox is not. Okay, do lspci and see what wifi chipset you have.
<Xiong> chamlin, i get  to that same window quicker by right-clicking the system tray icon
<Xiong> "network connections"
<Xiong> and yes, there's a wireless tab
<Dday> Is there any way i can open /.mozilla/firefox/
<Dday>  from the terminaL?
<Xiong> there is a list of several wireless networks to which i have recently connected
<pan__> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xiong> when i double-click the one which is "up" here and now, i have checked "connect automatically" and "system setting"
<joobeom> q
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Say, just out of curiosity. Your wired and wireless networking. Are they to the SAME router, both configured auto DHCP?
<Xiong> AK_Dave, that WAS the situation; i was connected to the same router both wired and wirelessly -- that is why i disabled the wireless
<Canaen> is there any way to adjust the indicator applet? does it have preferences to adjust for color, etc?
<Xiong> and yes, both configured auto DHCP
<H_M-Ubuntu> Alright I fixed it, for the most part
<m0u5e> my xorg's memory use keeps increasing... help!
<FlyOnThe1all> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Xiong> and yes, since i'm wired, i can zip into the router setup stuff directly
<H_M-Ubuntu> Evidently the dependencies for the plugins were not satisfied while installing, and it made the installing corrupt
<H_M-Ubuntu> I just removed them.. However, I can't add the plugins again, as they have missing dependencies still.
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Did you have, at one time, BOTH the wired and wireless connections active simultaneously?
<AK_Dave> Xiong: and... its a usb-bus wifi card isn't it.
<dan040909> hello
<Xiong> AK_Dave: yes -- and according to the router, both DHCP leases are still "hot"
<dan040909> how do i access a local area network i am on - the other computers are windows xp
<AK_Dave> Xiong: In fact, its a usb-bus wifi card that you were using through ndiswrapper, and the other thing you did between "then" and "now" is a suspend/resume on your laptop. Am I right?
<Xiong> dunno anything about the wifi hardware except that it is internal, not a pci cardbus card
<Xiong> AK_Dave, you are 100% correct
<AK_Dave> Xiong: So what does lsusb say your wifi chipset is?
<Xiong> hibernated, suspended, etc.
<AK_Dave> Xiong: if you reboot this will fix. But thats not the problem. The problem is that ndiswrapper will sometimes, more often with usb wifi, just not wake up after suspend.
<Xiong> okay, i think i know how to answer your question but just to show you what kind of noob i am, i will ask: do you mean to go to a terminal window and type "lsusb"?
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Yes, go to the terminal and type 'lsusb' or better yet 'lsusb | grep Wireless'
<Xiong> and no -- i tried rebooting and that did not fix it
<Xiong> i lsusb and i got a listing of seven lines
<Xiong> none say wireless
<AK_Dave> Xiong: None say wireless? Then it must be pci. Do 'lspci'
<Xiong> there is a bluetooth dongle, a fingerprint reader, and five "linux foundation root hub"s
<skoef> away
<ReleaseX> I have a laptop with 4 speakers and a subwoofer built in, only two of the speakers are working right now, anyone know much about audio setups?
<hipitihop> I have now had 3 complete freezes in 2 days on my Dell Studio XPS laptop since I upgraded it from 8.10 to 9.04. Is there a log or something I can do to help debug this problem ?
<cybersplice> Morning, folks.
<AK_Dave> hipitihop: Have you tried a cold install of jaunty?
<cybersplice> hipitihop: what gpu?
<Ethos> syslog hipitihop?
<Xiong> okay AK_Dave i get much stuff from the lspci command
<Xiong> one line is for a wireless controller
<AK_Dave> Xiong: I knew you would. But one line will have something to say about 802.11 wireless networking
<AK_Dave> Xiong: So whats that line?
<AK_Dave> Xiong: highlight, r-click, copy, paste
<hipitihop> AK_Dave: no, too hard at the moment
<tokyoahead> hi all... how do I run hardware detection manually? my ubuntu 9.4 vbox client seems to have a problem recognizing the graphics
<cybersplice> t
<Titan8990> tokyoahead, is it manual if it detects if for you?
<Xiong> AK_Dave, let me get up a pastebin
<cybersplice> tokyoahead: did you install the vbox guest additions?
<mgmuscari> has anyone here experienced slowness using compiz with an ati card under Jaunty?
<tokyoahead> cybersplice: yep
<AK_Dave> Xiong: its just one line of text!!
<tokyoahead> Titan8990: I want to initiate the new creation of a config file
<cybersplice> tokyoahead: I had this problem with vbox yesterday, had to reinstall it.
<Kartagis> Slart, I can't get the link for !factoid software. where exactly can i download it?
<hipitihop> cybersplice: not sure how to check, standby, it is an ATI though, using Catalyst to configure it, but no special effects enabled at the moment
<zcat[1]> three minutes of audio recorded as a WAV file. Apparently the file is 1.01kb. Is it just me or does anyone else think that sounds wrong.
<FlyOnThe1all> !slapd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slapd
<mgmuscari> more ati problems here?
<tokyoahead> cybersplice: it comlains on startup and then goes into low graphics mode, says it cannot write config file if I ask the menu to do so
<hipitihop> Ethos: sorry, still a noob when it comes to logs, specific CLI command pls
<Slart> Kartagis: the link leads here https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<cybersplice> hipitihop: There were a number of bugs floating around with the intel graphics, however lots of people were grumbling about issues with ati and nv.
<Xiong> AK_Dave: http://pastebin.com/m757480ac
<tokyoahead> wassnt there a command line command that initiates the hardware detetion?
<mgmuscari> i think the new DRI implementation is causing problems with ATI cards
<mgmuscari> it's the most glaring difference i can see between previous version of X with Intrepid and Jaunty
<Slart> Kartagis: this seems useful too https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mgmuscari> anyone know how to specify NOT to load DRI/DRI2 in Xorg.conf?
<cybersplice> tokyoahead: I had the same issue. Like i say, i had to reinstall vbox.
<hipitihop> cybersplice: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670
<Kartagis> Slart, doesn't a simple .tar.gz exist?
<tokyoahead> cybersplice: what exactly did you reinstall the vbox of ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> ATI FireGL v5700 here (Reports as ATI Radeon HD 3650)
<mgmuscari> hipitihop: what's your problem?
<owen1> in many sites i visit (github is a good example) the text is smashed and unreadable. only hovering with the mouse 'cleans' it. any ideas?
<Slart> Kartagis: I have no idea.. I've never played with the source myself
<cybersplice> tokyoahead: I reinstalled the vbox hypervisor on the host machine.
<hipitihop> mgmuscari: complete freeze 3 times now in as many days since upgrade laptop from 8,10 to 9.04
<tokyoahead> cyber ok will try that thanks
<Slart> Kartagis: ask one of the bot maintainers.. the !bot factoid mentions some nicks I think
<cybersplice> hipitihop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059855 bit of a read, but bear with it.
<Kartagis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kefyalew> hi there
<mgmuscari> hipitihop: i did the upgrade on saturday night and it's been nothing but trouble so far
<Ethos> hipitihop: sudo nano /var/log/syslog
<Ethos> Have a look in there
<AK_Dave> Xiong: all I needed was that one line about your wifi!
<Xiong> cool
<Xiong> i hope you're not mad because i pastebinned two lines?
<mgmuscari> hipitihop: i first used the Upgrade tool and it completely borked my system... hard lock on boot as soon as the X server started with absolutely no responsiveness. i couldn't even pull up a TTY
<cybersplice> I'm furious.
<mgmuscari> hipitihop: i ended up formatting my / partition and installing a fresh 9.04
<Xiong> i live in terror of being a chanflooder
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Okay, a few things for you. You can visit the wireless troubleshooting guide, but I don't think it will help because your wireless should be working. However, suspend/resume is a known problem for you. Put this on your kernel line when you boot next: pci=noacpi
<mgmuscari> hipitihop: some of my residual config settings in my home folder seem to cause a few problems; i tried creating a new user and it works a little better
<hipitihop> mgmuscari: eek, something I can't afford to do at the moment.
<AK_Dave> Xiong: The kernel team has a suspend/resume survey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting/Feedback and your wifi chipset is a known problem
<vlad> hello i have a problem
<mgmuscari> hipitihop: i learned a while ago after borking things frequently to start setting up /home, /usr, etc on separate partitions... might be worth looking into
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Here's the wifi troubleshooting guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Xiong> ... a problem that never surfaced so long as i left wifi enabled
<vlad> is there anywhone?
<vlad> Notă, se selectează ia32-libs în locul lui ia32-libs-gtk
<vlad> E: Nu pot găsi pachetul ia32-libs-kde
<hyperair> hi. is anyone noticing that jaunty+ext4 seems to be accumulating enough cache to shove applications into swap before the RAM even hits 50%?
<vlad> vlad@ubuntu:~/Desktop/SecondLife-i686-1.22.11.113941$
<AK_Dave> Xiong: No, the problem surfaced because you did the suspend
<mgmuscari> hyperair: how would i monitor this?
<hipitihop> Ethos: how far back ?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: run "watch free -m" in a terminal
<cybersplice> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Xiong> i have often suspended -- but this one time, i hibernated after disabling wireless, and didn't re-enable first
<hyperair> mgmuscari: then have lots and lots of IO
<Ethos> It'll only do per day, so just page up and look for anthing suspicious
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Okay, the hibernate.
<Xiong> at least, i'm starting to think i have a feel for this issue
<hyperair> mgmuscari: then start RAM-hungry apps
<Xiong> disable then hibernate = disaster
<hyperair> mgmuscari: then watch as your swap fills up even before your RAM hits 50%
<mgmuscari> hmmmmmm
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Well, we can troubleshoot further. You know your wifi is pci. Good. Do this and pastebin it: 'lspci -vvnn'
<hyperair> currently my RAM is at 36%, swap is at 39%
<Xiong> i will try rebooting and look for a way to type that "kernel line" on boot
<hyperair> yesterday it ended up trashing when swap hit 100% and RAM hit 60%
<Xiong> ok, your thing first
<bullgard4> Samba uses 'trivial databases'. Where are they described? There is no 'man tdbtoo'. There is no 'man tdbdump'. There is no 'tdbbackup'.
<AK_Dave> Xiong: All I really need to see is the block, a big section, for the Wireless. And of that, all I need are the first two and last two lines of that block.
<mgmuscari> hyperair: how much ram are you talking here?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: 2G
<hyperair> mgmuscari: swap also 2G
<mgmuscari> hyperair: i'm working with 4G/4G
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> damn
<mgmuscari> i see 968 used right now, 398 cached...
<Xiong> apologies in advance, i've grabbed it all
<mgmuscari> i wonder what i can start to eat ram
<hyperair> mgmuscari: mine's 1G cached.
<AK_Dave> Xiong: thats fine, lets see the pastebin :)
<hyperair> mgmuscari: just dd if=somefileonext4 of=/dev/null
<hyperair> and do that for many files
<hyperair> that should get your cache up
<Xiong> AK_Dave: http://pastebin.com/m34300421
<mgmuscari> hmmm
<mgmuscari> the only files in ext4 are in my /
<mgmuscari> lessee
<Xiong> AK_Dave, why don't i try rebooting with the kernel line while you chew on the pastebin?
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Nah, I think this is fixable.
<Xiong> whew!
<hyperair> mgmuscari: find -type f -exec dd if='{}' of=/dev/null \;
<hyperair> mgmuscari: i meant find /
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Look at the block starting at line 156. Look at the last two lines. kernel driver in use: tg3 kernel driver: tg3
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Now look at the block starting at line 168. Specifically, look above and below line 175.
<Xiong> i see it
<AK_Dave> Xiong: See a line that says "kernel driver in use" in that block?
<Xiong> yah
<AK_Dave> Xiong: You have a kernel module, called ipw2200, but it isn't working.
<Xiong> i do NOT see a "kernel driver in use" line in the wireless block
<Xiong> i follow you sir
<AK_Dave> Xiong: do this command: 'sudo modprobe -r ipw2200 && sudo modprobe ipw2200' to REMOVE the kernel module, then probe it back in place. :)
<Name141> Can anyone comment on if I need DHCP turned on at my router for Ubuntu to pick up an IP# correctly?  Hardy worked fine, however Intrepid and Jaunty will make my router light twinkle and never pick up an IP# (sometimes).  I currently have the modem (which has DHCP on it), in the switch port along with the other computers (being used as a switch instead of router?)
 * Xiong tries that
<mgmuscari> Name141: your router needs to be running a DHCP server for DHCP clients to get config from it
<Name141> mgmuscari: Could I just go buy a switch ?
<jaaaaakke> ive been trying all day to get my wireless to work and ive been failing amazingly
<jaaaaakke> :{
<mgmuscari> Name141: in that case your computer would get config from the modem, i think
<Name141> mgmuscari: the modem assigns the 192.168.0.xxx's without it.
<mgmuscari> Name141: you might be able to set up your router as a switch, depending on the make/model
<Name141> mgmuscari: So the modem is screwing it up?
<GibbaTheHutt> modems don't assign lan IPs
<Linux^^> hi , after install canon LBP 3050 laser printer driver but it still cant use , any one can help?
<mgmuscari> Name141: maybe?
<mgmuscari> GibbaTheHutt: he might be using one of those combo modem/routers
<Name141> mgmuscari: It is a Linksys EatherFast 4 port switch BEFSR41.
<mgmuscari> many broadband services come with them
<GibbaTheHutt> yep sure, but its not the modem still really
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: mgmuscari: it is a Sat modem, I can NOT turn off DHCP in it
<mgmuscari> Name141: sorry, not familiar with that device
<Name141> Or set any other settings in the modem
<GibbaTheHutt> oddly ive got a befsr41
<Xiong> AK_Dave, got an error
<AK_Dave> Xiong: what error?
<Name141> The HN7000S wont let me do nothing but 'reset' and view info
<Xiong> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<bullgard4> Samba uses 'trivial databases'. Where are they described? There is no 'man tdbtoo'. There is no 'man tdbdump'. There is no 'tdbbackup'.
<mgmuscari> Name141: you might be able to find default passwords for that device ;)
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, check dchp config on router, and also ubuntu, maybe nopaste interface config
<Name141> mgmuscari: anyway, I went and downloaded some other live CDs to other OS' , and they do the same thing.
<desperatenoob> can anybody please help me? i cant seem to enable nvidia drivers in 9.04
<Xiong> er, just a min: small question: i'm using xchat, cmd-C does not Copy -- and right-click's popup menu doesn't give me a Copy item either
<desperatenoob> i am pulling my hair out
<desperatenoob> since this happens all the time i upgrade ubuntu
<Xiong> i can paste into xchat but not  copy out
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: the DHCP is off on router
<mgmuscari> hyperair: my cache isn't going over ~400
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, not sure how you expect it to work then ?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: damn strange.
<hyperair> mgmuscari: mine hits 1G
<GibbaTheHutt> unless I'm missing something
<mgmuscari> who knows
<hyperair> mgmuscari: 1125M to be exact, and never goes down.
 * desperatenoob is crying and pulling his hair out...
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: The modem , and 3 computers are all in the 4 port switches.
<mgmuscari> sounds about as mysterious as my window sizing delay
<hyperair> mgmuscari: amd64 or i386?
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: we all have ip#'s from the modem , 192.168.0.xxx
<mgmuscari> x86_64
<Name141> (starting after 1)
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, the modem is plugged into the internet port and not the lan port ?
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: no
<mgmuscari> uname -m
<GibbaTheHutt> any reason ?
<mgmuscari> oops
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: it is in to the lan ports/switches/whatever
<Xiong> doing it a second time yields the same result
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: that's the only way I got it to work
<GibbaTheHutt> hmm they way it should work, and worked on mine here, is modem into internet port, then PCs into lan port
<AK_Dave> Xiong: I think you should go ahead and try the pci=noacpi
<GibbaTheHutt> and dhcp enabled
<blubaustin> hello how do﻿ i remap﻿ my spacebar?!
<AK_Dave> Xiong: Something is blocking the module from loading, and I suspect an irq problem.
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: then should I try putting it back in the internet port, turning on DHCP at the router, having it set different from 192.168.0's , like 192.168.1.1's ?
<blubaustin> itsvery annoying
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: and using 192.168.0.1 (the modem address) as the gateway?
<Xiong> AK_Dave, will do -- cu in a couple minutes
<wet> blubaustin, system -> preference -> keyboard
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, I would try that (write down any cables/configs you change so you can put back)
<blubaustin> okthenwhat?
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: I remember trying that though, and getting "time out" errors all the time
<mgmuscari> ugh these delays with compiz are driving me nuts
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: if I remember right
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, depends if any devices you have have a static IP somewhere
<desperatenoob> someone please help me with nvidia 173 in ubuntu jaunty. i cant install it. nothing happens...
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: Static IP internal ?
<blubaustin> whatdoido?
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, not sure what you are asking
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: "depends if any devices you have have a static IP somewhere" ?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: use UXA =p
<mgmuscari> hyperair: not sure FGLRX supports that?
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, yes I mean if any PC has an fixed IP, or some other device there has
<hyperair> mgmuscari: oh whoops
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: oh you mean like setup in Network Places , or whatever for the OS ?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: i thought you were using intel
<mgmuscari> hyperair: tried switching to EXA before and it brought down X @_@
<hyperair> mgmuscari: haha poor thing
<mgmuscari> FireGL v5700 Mobility
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, anywhere basically, you just have PCs connected ? Are they all set for dhcp ?
<mgmuscari> reports to the system as Radeon HD3650
<blubaustin> nohelpformeiguess:(
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: er .. I dunno.  They are all set to Obtain DNS and IPs auto
<blubaustin> istuckw/oaspacebar!
<mgmuscari> blubaustin: buy a new keyboard
<safruhani> are u sponsored?
<GibbaTheHutt> Name141, ok, then I think you "should" be fine :). I'd try it and then see where you get to, let us know what problems you have (if you can connect here)
<mgmuscari> hyperair: intel t9600 processor, ati firegl v5700 mobility, 4gb ram
<mgmuscari> those are the important specs i guess
<hyperair> mgmuscari: nice specs.
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: I'll give it a try in hours.  My sat only has unlimited usage from 1-6 AM.
<muse> my external hard drive is not mounting where I want it to.. I want it mounted to /media/alpha but it mounts to ﻿﻿﻿/media/alpha_
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: in 3 hours*
<mgmuscari> hyperair: i can't find any good info on this. compiz worked great in 8.10. so far i think it has to do with the new DRI implementation
<hyperair> mgmuscari: i'm using intel c2d T5750
<hyperair> mgmuscari: 2G RAM, intel 965
<mgmuscari> hyperair: any idea how to turn it off in Xorg.conf?
<muse> does that mean /media/alpha has been reserved?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: DRI2? i have no idea.
<brutalis> I have a ubuntu server and wish to connect ubuntu clients and an OSX client. I use nfs, but is there any better way?
<hyperair> mgmuscari: i think it's automatically turned off depending on what accel method
<muse> and if so how do I remove the reservation.
<blubaustin> anybody_know_how_to_make_the_alt_key_be_mapped_to_be_the_space_bar?!
<mgmuscari> X logs tell me it's enabled by default
<mgmuscari> DRI and DRI2
<mgmuscari> DRI module loads successfully
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: The thing is I don't understand , is I have have had this problem in Windows.  It always picks the IP right up and doesn't make the router light blink.
<hyperair> blubaustin: why, did your space get mapped to _?
<mgmuscari> but i think it's buggy
<hyperair> blubaustin: look into using xmodmap
<blubaustin> it_didn't
<Name141> haven't had this problem in windows*
<ljuwaidah> hi
<blubaustin> my_spacebaR_doesn't_work!
<hyperair> blubaustin: ouch.
<ljuwaidah> what package provides gtkmozembed?
<mgmuscari> would explain slow window resize/etc and also some of this weird graphical corruption
<blubaustin> soda_got_spilled_
<blubaustin> so_its_all_screwed_up
<hyperair> blubaustin: good luck with that lol.
<blubaustin> any_suggestions_I_know
<hyperair> blubaustin: you need spaces to type commands
<blubaustin> _it_can_be_done
<mgmuscari> blubaustin: remove all the keys, unscrew the case, take out the button mat underneath, rinse it out with water, leave it overnight to dry in the disk rack
<ljuwaidah> blubaustin: is there something wrong with your space bar?
<wtv> blubaustin: you can copy and paste the 'space'
<blubaustin> its_a_mac_keyboard
<hyperair> ljuwaidah: not working lol
<ljuwaidah> hahahah
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: actually I might as well get on it.  to see if it works.
<blubaustin> special_screws
<blubaustin> so_i_know_its_like_xev
<blubaustin> or_something
<muse> you could copy a space ctrl-c then crtl-v when ever you want to use a space, that is instead of using _
<ljuwaidah> at first I thought he was naming vars
<blubaustin> hassle
<blubaustin> I_want_CTRL_or_ALT_as_a_space
<blubaustin> plse_this_is_very_annoying
<muse> ﻿ blubaustin: try xkeycaps
<blubaustin> k_thnx
<mgmuscari> i'm gonna try disabling DRI
<tsLight> id (+1) 0 is associated like (id (+1)) 0 (because of function binding power), am I right?
<mgmuscari> if it works then i will have solved this bug for a bunch of people in the Ubuntu forums :D
<mgmuscari> or at least provided a workaround til it's fixed...
<tsLight> sorry I got the wrong channel :P
<eqz6271> blubaustin: xmodmap -e 'remove lock = Caps_Lock' ; xmodmap -e 'keycode 66 = space'
<eqz6271> blubaustin: this will make your capslock key work as space
<blubaustin> Iwantctrl
<blubaustin> oralt
<blubaustin> plse_type_it
<blubaustin> so_I_can
<blubaustin> paste_it
<FloodBot2> blubaustin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xiong> AK_Dave, no joy
<pragad7> why i am getting very low internet speed in ubuntu compared to windows. is this because of drivers problem .
<Xiong> i was unable to insert the given line at boot
<blubaustin> plse_type_the_command_to_make_it_ctrl_or_alt_so_I_can_paste_it
<blubaustin> plse
<eqz6271> blubaustin: you need ctrl and alt for some applications, so you better remap capslock to space
<blubaustin> windows_key
<rand0mbits> hey, how do i start synaptic via ssh tunelling so that it has admin privileges?
<blubaustin> ?
<muse> ﻿blubaustin: its keycode 56 asfar as I remember...
<momentsvideos> Even though I am running Jaunty (upgraded from 9.04 beta etc), there is no option for me to import PST files using Evolutution. I presume you go in through the "Import Single File" route? Do I need to install Jaunty again?
<Xiong> at the grub screen, i hit 'e' and successfully inserted the given line among the others, just in front of 'quiet' -- but from there, i can't seem to boot
<blubaustin> windows_key?
<blubaustin> i_mean_applE_key
<blubaustin> sorry
<Xiong> typing 'b' reboots from go, and i land in grub again
<eqz6271> blubaustin: dunno
<blubaustin> >_<
<AK_Dave> Xiong: I'm tapped on ideas.
<pragad7> h
<Xiong> i think i just don't understand what you intended
<Xiong> did i do right?
<muse> ﻿blubaustin: its keycode 56 asfar as I remember... that's for left alt
<blubaustin> ya!   i win
<blubaustin> thnx =D
<muse> ﻿blubaustin: what ya do?
<blubaustin> caps thingy
<muse> ah
<blubaustin> is it permant?
<pragad7> hello
<max21pro> hi
<wtv> !hi | max21pro
<ubottu> max21pro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> rand0mbits: doesn't "ssh -X gksudo synaptic" work?
<muse> my external hard drive is mounting on /media/mount_, one underscore more than from where I want it to mount.. does that mean that mount point is reserved, and how do I fix the problem?
<blubaustin> why doesn't 9.xx or 8.10 work on my imac g3 the gui?
<blubaustin> 8.04.2 does
<Xiong> ok, i hate to snivel but where do i go from here with my permanently disabled wireless?
<willwill> where's displayconfig gone?
<blubaustin> ifconfig?
<rainy-day> How can I automount an ntfs partition rw on startup?
<torkel_> Does anyone know of any application (preferable for gnome environment) that let me control my cellphone from a bluetooth connection? (making calls, sending sms, using different dtmf teleservices and things like that)
<willwill> so what's alternative to displayconfig-gtk in 9.04?
<Slart> torkel_: there is the gnome phone manager.. it lets you send sms's and such.. it's quite simplistic
<muse> ﻿torkel_: they are several.. and it depends on the phone.
<blubaustin> xorg.conf?
<blubaustin> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blubaustin> edit it
<torkel_> Slart: can I make call from that manager?
<willwill> i know, but i want something for newbie
<Slart> rainy-day: put it in the /etc/fstab
<Slart> torkel_: I'm not really sure.. I've only used it to send sms
<blubaustin> dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or similar?
<kjkjl> hello i have both xp and ubuntu installed. and my interenet speed is very low (10 times sometimes)in ubuntu compared to windows.why any idea. is this got to do with network card drivers. how do i fix this
<crdlb> willwill: you shouldn't need it
<muse> ﻿torkel_: as far as I remember no
<quibbler> rainy-day-> use ntfs-config  you can install with : sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<torkel_> muse: yeah I guess, I've successfully tried my bluetooth phone on asterisk and that seem to work. Know of any applications that I can try to check if my phone is compatible?
<EmLoD> I have the weirdest of problems, My firefox locked up the entire computer when i was about to upload a file to my blog, i tried ctrl+alt+backspace, but later learned that it's been disabled... anyway, i ended up pushing the reset button. now every time ubuntu is done booting, and is about to show the login screen, it doesn't, instead it shows a messy screen which it blinks 3 og 4 times. this screen though messy displays the same screen i had 
<willwill> I don't, but someone asked on my loco and i'm too lazy to wrote the xorg configuration howto
<rainy-day> quibbler: ok thx
<Xiong> okay, let's try this: can i reinstall ubuntu from the system rescue cd without trashing everything of mine?
<torkel_> Slart: Ok thank, I'll investigate and look if it suits my needs :)
<Slart> torkel_: take a look at .... hmm gammu I think it's called
<Slart> !info gammu
<ubottu> gammu (source: gammu): mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.1-1 (jaunty), package size 283 kB, installed size 724 kB
<willwill> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not ask for video driver (i think it was)
<blubaustin> dpkg-reconfigre xog-server?
<SoylentYellow>  I just cloned my install to another disk via "dd" command. How do I reinstall grub so I can boot from that clone? (I am still using the original install)
<blubaustin> then edit xorg thats all i know
<kjkjl> hello i have both xp and ubuntu installed. and my interenet speed is very low (10 times sometimes)in ubuntu compared to windows.why any idea. is this got to do with network card drivers. how do i fix this
<crdlb> willwill: what does he need to change, then?
<willwill> ok, thanks.
<Slart> !repeat | kjkjl
<ubottu> kjkjl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Freeyorp> Spring has completely stopped responding; even sudo kill -9 10222   doesn't get rid of it and it's sucking up a lot of CPU; is there anything else I can try to get rid of it?
<blubaustin> killall
<blubaustin> sudo it
<Slart> kjkjl: I don't know the answer to your question but I'm guessing drivers might be one reason
<c_korn> why does the passphrase question for my gpg key look like that? http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/13133/bildschirmfoto_H7a8YO.png the passphrase question for my ssh key has the gnome look
<Freeyorp> sudo killall spring  still doesn't get rid of it
<blubaustin> make it not start up
<blubaustin> ?
<willwill> crdlb, he's using our modified ubuntu livecd and he install in safe graphic mode but when the system is installed it still runs in vesa
<Freeyorp> How do you mean?
<kjkjl> slart ok
<blubaustin> make that program not start up
<wtv> does hitting ctrl+alt+backspace twice kill the x session in 9.04?
<Freeyorp> I'm not sure what you mean?
<blubaustin> ...
<SoylentYellow> Anyone?
<blubaustin> anybody know the file for the programs that start up
<blubaustin> i forget it
<Slart> wtv: I always thought it was ctrl+backspace ... (or alt+backspave, I always mix those up)
<torkel_> Slart: Thanks again, I also found something called gnokii which seem to support the features I need. I think I got enough information to complete the task at hand :)
<crdlb> willwill: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg should get it back to the, whatever it is
<kjkjl> slart how do i fix drivers. there must be some command right to update them or something
<blubaustin> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Slart> torkel_: you're welcome
<quibbler> blubaustin-> system-preferences-startup applications
<Xiong> perhaps someone can tell me how to insert a kernel line?
<blubaustin> ok go there
<muse> ﻿torkel_: apparently there is a kde package that is really good.. but seeing as I have never used it I can't be sure.
<blubaustin> and disable the program
<Freeyorp> It's already running; the force quit utility doesn't get rid of it, sudo killall spring doesn't get rid of it, sudo kill -9 10222 doesn't get rid of it
<willwill> thanks :)
<quibbler> !who | blubaustin
<ubottu> blubaustin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blubaustin> or uninstall it
<Slart> kjkjl: ubuntu usually selects a suitable driver for you.. there might not be a better driver available or you need to configure something..
<kjkjl> slart configure??
<ActionParsnip> hahaha virtualbox y forwarded x is hilarious
<Slart> kjkjl: yes.. change a setting somewhere.. edit a text file
<Slart> y
<dlynch> how do I tell the system to use a shared library that is in /usr/local/lib/ ?
<dlynch> this is my problem:
<dlynch> $locate libgladeui-1.so.7 && glade-3
<dlynch> /usr/local/lib/libgladeui-1.so.7
<dlynch> /usr/local/lib/libgladeui-1.so.7.0.4
<dlynch> glade-3: error while loading shared libraries: libgladeui-1.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> dlynch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas> ActionParsnip: y forwarded x?
<kjkjl> he slart i dont have any hardware drivers listed in hardware in ubuntu. hhow can that be
<blubaustin> ln -s it to where it needs it
<Xiong> okay, pls let me ask this, seriously: am i just making a huge mistake? is the learning curve for ubuntu so steep that i am not going to be able to get this box working for me, doing useful work? i mean, if i can't get the wifi working, i've lost my main method of learning how to get it working
<Slart> kjkjl: that's where proprietary drivers are listed.. it's usually stuff like nvidia/ati graphics cards or wifi cards..
<blubaustin> ndiswrapper
<Xiong> i don't usually have any wired connection available; if i can't get this fixed tonight, i'm really shafted
<blubaustin> ndiswrapper!
<kjkjl> slart how do i check if drivers are installed alright
<quibbler> !who | blubaustin
<faileas> Xiong: one reason why its a good idea to start dualbooting, or using a livecd initially
<ActionParsnip> faileas: yeah, ssh -X stylee, then running virtualbox
<Xiong> i demanded of the guy who set up this box, to give me dual boot
<blubaustin> ndiswrapper use the windows driver
<blubaustin> and it'll work
<faileas> ActionParsnip: so xforwarding a system to yourself?
<EmLoD> may i repeat my question, or was does no one have any idea?
<Xiong> and i think i have that -- i can boot directly into a system rescue cd disk image
<aminus> im getting segfault issues
<Xiong> but when i'm there, i don't know what to do
<aminus> from a fresh install of 9.04
<blubaustin> ok wifi problem guy?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: no, i'm on my work lappy running xubuntu in a vm on kubunt
<aminus> can anyone help
<Xiong> blubaustin: yes?
<ActionParsnip> aminus: are you fully updated
<aminus> yes
<blubaustin> use ndiswrapper
<Slart> kjkjl: well.. it's a bit different depending on the hardware.. lsmod will list kernel modules.. lshw will list hardware that is connected.. lsusb/lspci will also list connected stuff
<faileas> ActionParsnip: cute. Sounds almost as bad as my USB wifi test rig
<muse> ﻿aminus: I usually just reinstall again
<ActionParsnip> faileas: it is completely unuasable
<Xiong> blubaustin, i'm sorry if i sound like a total idiot but i don't know how to "use" anything -- really
<aminus> wow
<aminus> ive never come across this problem with other distros
<ActionParsnip> aminus: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded asa well as verify the cd you burned was ok
<faileas> ActionParsnip: o0. Thats wierd. I used to do that before
<aminus> yes
<Xiong> i tried typing that into a terminal window; i got back the error "bash: ndiswrapper: command not found"
<ActionParsnip> faileas: its over wifi so its pretty lame
<belim> Hi. I am having massive issues with Evolution & exchange with MAPI or the exchange plugin since Jaunty upgrade and I was wondering if anyone else was having a problem. Googling only shows problems which are years old.... :|
<Name141> I can't seem to figure out how to get around configuring it like a switch with DHCP turned off at the router
<aminus> rm: cannot remove `ltsp/amd64/dev/pts/0': Operation not permitted
<aminus> and im logged in as root
<faileas> ActionParsnip: i used to forward a USB wifi card into a VM which was running on a box connected via wires to the same wireless routers ;p
<belim> The exchange plugin constantly says lost connection to exchange backend. and the mapi plugin does loads of strange things and seems to be really buggy
<ActionParsnip> faileas: oh man :)
<Name141> GibbaTheHutt: that is
<kjkjl> thanks slart .
<failure> 1
<faileas> ActionParsnip: well, its good for testing wifi cards ;p
<faileas> as long as they are USB based
<trelane> I have an LCD panel on a laptop that's been incorrectly detected.  I don't see a spot to specify mode lines in /etc/xorg.conf anymore.  Where can I go to change the mode lines available now?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: if a bit painful
<aminus> im getting segfaults all over the place...
<stanman1> hi in here: am trying to install sun-java6-jdk on ubuntu 64 8.04 LTS, but it doesn't have an installation candidate. Anyone done this before?
<bullgard4> Samba uses 'trivial databases'. Where are they described? There is no 'man tdbtoo'. There is no 'man tdbdump'. There is no 'tdbbackup'.
<faileas> ActionParsnip: the box i was running it on was c2d with fairly happy ram
<failure> Is there a way to make the mouse move faster, without using the gnome settings window?
<ActionParsnip> aminus: why are you logging on as root?
<bullgard4> Samba uses 'trivial databases'. Where are they described? There is no 'man tdbtool'. There is no 'man tdbdump'. There is no 'tdbbackup'.
<faileas> it was actually shockingly painless
<trelane> bullgard4: try libdb? the old berkeley db's
<NicolasM14> HI !
<glitsj16> trelane: you can still add those modelines to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trelane> glitsj16: cool thanks!
<NicolasM14> Anyone having problems of too big menu font size with firefox 3.1beta3 and ubunt 9.04 ?
<vega_> Hi.  Can I upgrade straight from 8.04 to 9.04 without any issues?
<klak> why does my flash player not work now that ive upgraded to 9.04?
<Slart> vega_: give 9.04 a try using a live cd first..
<bullgard4> trelane: I cannot see how your message answers my question.
<vega_> Okay.  Why do you recommend that?
<vega_> Just to make sure it doesn't have any major issues with my hardware?
<Slart> vega_: I've upgraded 8.04->8.10->9.04 and it's worked alright for me.. I can't vouch for the 8.04->9.04 upgrade though
<Slart> vega_: exactly
<vega_> How do I go from 8.04 to 8.10?
<Slart> vega_: I'm not sure there is an automated way..
<klak> could anyone tell me why flash player does not work now that ive upgraded to 9.04?
<sakyamuni> Using crontab -e for a user, I add this entry: "33 * * * * echo "hi" >/tmp/hi.txt" and nothing is ouputted to that file. 39 * * * * /bin/sh -c 'echo "hi" >/tmp/hi.txt' = same thing
<bullgard4> vega_: I have tried this. But my computer does not get network access after the 8.04 to 8.10 upgrade yet.
<NicolasM14> For my font problem, notice that I upgrader from 8.10 and it's not a fresh install. If anyone have a clue...
<zhxk> excuse me, how can i mount /boot/initrd-general.img file?
<EmLoD> I have the weirdest of problems, My firefox locked up the entire computer when i was about to upload a file to my blog, i tried ctrl+alt+backspace, but later learned that it's been disabled... anyway, i ended up pushing the reset button.
<EmLoD> now every time ubuntu is done booting, and is about to show the login screen, it doesn't, instead it shows a messy screen which it blinks 3 og 4 times. this screen though messy displays the same screen i had when i pushed the reset button... i tried the repair, resetting xorg.conf but nothing helps...
<therapy> does anyone know how to get a preview of .flv files in nautilus?  I still use Intrepid
<zhxk> excuse me, dose anyone know how to mount file /boot/initrd.img-general?
<Kazaa> got a question
<zhxk> excuse me, dose anyone know how to mount file /boot/initrd.img-general?
<Kazaa> what is the diffrence between ubuntu,kubuntu and edubuntu
<bauruine> does anyone know where the vmware netmapings are stored on ubuntu?
<zhxk> excuse me, dose anyone know how to mount file /boot/initrd.img-general?
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<fore>  did you try mount /boot/initrd.img-general
<fore> lol
<EmLoD> Kazaa, ubuntu=gnome, kubutu=KDE, edubuntu=EDU\education
<zhxk> Kazza: xubuntu is only diffrent by x
<fore> no
<cousin_luigi> hello
<zhxk> fore, yes
<Kazaa> is there diffrence in the features or somthing or is it just theme?
<cousin_luigi> what is the default grub splashimage on jaunty?
<fore> xubuntu requirements are less than the others
<faileas> Kazaa: ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu use different desktop environments. Edubuntu is designed to run ltsp
<Slart> Kazaa: xubuntu uses xfce instead of gnome.. that's all
<zhxk> excuse me, dose anyone know how to mount file /boot/initrd.img-general?
<faileas> of course, you can start with any one and switch at any time
<Slart> zhxk: will you stop spamming that every 30 seconds
<kjkjl> kazaa get kubuntu
<zhxk> Slart, could you answer my question?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah I already fired the !repeat factoid zhxk
<Slart> zhxk: wait at least 15 minutes before repeating a question.. use the time to search the forums/google
<Kazaa> im thinkking between kubuntu and edubuntu (because im a student)
<faileas> Kazaa: edubuntu is more for if you want to set up a computer lab
<Kazaa> is there a diffrence in GUI?
<zhxk> Kazza: eubuntu is for student use
<Slart> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<younder> Is there a software developers version of ubunty?
<younder> ubuntu
<zhxk> excuse me, dose anyone know how to mount file /boot/initrd.img-general?
<faileas> younder: just install what you need on top ;)
<younder> faileas: I have
<DelGurth> zhxk if people say to be patient
<Slart> !ops | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DelGurth> do you really think they are going to help you now?
<faileas> Slart: there's 4 official varients, and a LOAD of custom ones.
<Yondering> younder, I'd probably have to suggest the standard ubuntu.  You can install one and try the different desktops if you like, no problem.
<Slart> faileas: huh?
<bsdnux> i just installed virtualbox (from virtualbox.org) on jaunty, but the icon does not show in the app menu. in the "main menu" preferences "sun virtualbox" shows under system tools and is activated... any ideas?
<faileas> but none is particularly dev specific since different devs have different needs ;)
<Yondering> bsdnux, that's where it installs.
<zhxk> ubottu: what do you mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> Slart: ?
<bsdnux> Yondering, yeah, but it does not show in the application menu, only in the main menu preferences
<elky> zhxk, please do not repeat your question so often.
<faileas> zhxk: i think you just annoyed a load of people
<bsdnux> ie: i dont have it in the menu. i checked if its not activated in the prefs but it is.
<Slart> jpds: please have a word with zhxk, we've tried and he/she wont listen
<Yondering> bsdnux, it puts the application icon under the system preferences?  if you click it, it should open the app window.  Sorry, haven't got vbox installed atm, but that's how I remember using it.
<kaveh> hey ive just had this odd issue
<bullgard4> Samba uses 'trivial databases'. Where are they described in an introduction? There is no 'man tdbtool'. There is no 'man tdbdump'. There is no 'tdbbackup'.
<macstar> ive tried the usual route of google and the docs, but cannot find anything really that useful. Can anyone point me to a good tutorial for moving my /var/www to a new physical drive ?
<zhxk> well, I think they are busy, will happy to see my patience and may feel guilty not answer my question.
<kaveh> i was using firefox (latest version) on the latest version of ubuntu right, i click google search button, nothing happens so i close firefox and try again a few times, still the button doesn't work
<kaveh> i restarted my computer and now, firefox still doesn't work properly
<jpds> zhxk: If people don't answer, it's usually because they don't know the answer...
<kaveh> and all my menu shortcuts and spaces etc.. are gone
<DelGurth> zhxk: this is how I unpacked my initrd.img gzip -dc < /boot/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-server | cpio -i
<DelGurth> zhxk: just google
<bsdnux> Yondering: under System->Preferences->Main Menu where i can actiavte and deactivate application menu items, the virtualbox icon show. but not in the actual Applications->System Tools
<kaveh> anyone know why this would/could have happened?
<Yondering> bsdnux, hm.  one moment, been meaning to install it on this box.  downloading now.
<Slart> kaveh: hmm.. check that your firefox profile hasn't gotten messed up.. I think it creates a new profile if that happens.. and then you end up with no bookmarks and such
<zhxk> DelGurth:thank you all the same
<bsdnux> ha
<bsdnux> now it's there....
<bsdnux> just took a while to update i guess
<Slart> kaveh: there is a startup switch.. something like firefox --safe-mode
<Yondering> bsdnux, oh, yeah.  the menus can be flaky sometimes like that.
<zhxk> DelGurth: what edition of irc client do you use?
<Slart> kaveh: sorry.. firefox -safe-mode to start without plugins etc.. firefox -ProfileManager to select what profile you want to sue
<kaveh> the firefox isnt such a big issue as is the fact that it keeps wiping my ubuntu shortcuts aswell
<zhxk> kaveh: what edition of irc client do you use?
<sifo> helo
<kaveh> XChat?
<kaveh> 2.8.6
<zhxk> kaveh: thx
<River> how do I switch to an external monitor from Laptop ? Jaunty.
<kaveh> well the profile fixed firefox - thanks slart , how about the ubuntu panels? all spacings get removed and all shortcuts become 'unconfigured' upon restarting?
<cousin_luigi> what is the default grub splashimage on jaunty?
<Slart> kaveh: no idea about that one.. sorry
<EmLoD> is there a way to "reset"\"reinstall" the kernel?
<zhxk> anybody knows how to stopx after initiate startx?
<sifo> where i can find free dvd repo ubuntu like shipit.com?
<ThJ> So what's the issue with Compiz and the OpenGL GLUT library? I'm not getting a window frame with GLUT apps.
<Slart> zhxk: press ctrl+alt+f1 to get a tty.. then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  it should stop X.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart it
<Slart> EmLoD: I'm not sure if it work but you could try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-blablabla"
<kaveh> I have two harddisks, one isn't being used - /, /home and /usr are all on the first hard disk - what i want to do is put /usr onto the second hard disk and make / and /home the entirety of the first hard disk. i was thinking of just tarring all my files and using a live cd to untar but there would be some issue with that, anyone know of a way to completely move /usr to the 2nd hard disk and resize home to become all of the fir
<kaveh> st harddisk?
<Slart> kaveh: I think the live cd idea sounds good.. you'll do an awful lot of reboots doing it on a live system
<ThJ> kaveh: You could mount your new drive under a diferent name, use cp -pR to copy all the files with permissions preserved to the new drive.
<Slart> kaveh: of course, you'll have to update your fstab so everything is mounted correctly.. but I guess that's the easy part
<ThJ> kaveh: Then you probably need to enter single user mode to delete /usr, and remount the new drive as usr. But be dead sure the fstab entry for that works before you reboot
<kaveh> so i could just use cp -pR /usr/ to copy it to the 2nd hard disk and just update my fstab?
<ThJ> kaveh: I think that ought to work, but don't take my word for it. Not 100% sure how -p handles symlinks, you better check that.
<zhxk> Slart: i just run startx and it go into a basic desktop
<HammerHead66> !paste images
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste images
<sifo> i want free ubuntu dvd repo help me?
<ThJ> kaveh: If you mount something in /usr and /usr isn't empty though, the files will still be there, on your old drive, just invisible.
<ThJ> kaveh: so you need to operate your system without /usr for a moment while you're deleting it. Perhaps safest done from a boot CD.
<kaveh> aah k, so copied files will be mounted, old files will be on the old hard disk - use a live cd to copy and delete and update fstab then? once thats done is it possible to resize /home to use the entire first hard disk?
<rikkardo> hello, what can you say about 9.04? is it reliable enough for productive usage?
<TarBar> Yes
<ThJ> kaveh: Sounds like a plan? :)
<Slart> zhxk: yes?
<kaveh> thank you very much :)
<kaveh> i have everythign backed up i just dont want to reinstall all my extra packages :P so worst comes to worst i put a clean install on
<ThJ> kaveh: very good, then. You should be able to test your new usr folder too
<rikkardo> anyone: whats the biggest change from 8.04 to 9.04 ?
<zhxk> Slart:yes, but it haven't menu and icon, just an graphic bash-like console
<zaggynl> !whatsnew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatsnew
<zaggynl> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<ThJ> kaveh: If you boot from a CD you can probably rename your old /usr to something else, after copying it, and make a new empty /usr and make your fstab mount it. Should it fail, you can rename your old /usr.
<Fantec> hello
<rikkardo> zaggynl: thanks, but i thought rather of personal opinions
<kaveh> bah firefox has died on me again
<ThJ> kaveh: Got that? :)
<kaveh> "Could not initialize the applications security component"
<rikkardo> firefox eats up 550mb ram on my machine sometimes
<Rapachooie> can I get some help on a xubuntu issue here?
<Rapachooie> its not even an issue, i just don tknow how to do something
<Slart> zhxk: I have no idea what that might be... sounds like one of those early, very basic desktop managers.. twm or similar
<rikkardo> sure Rapachooie
<kaveh> so your saying make a new /usr/, fstab it so that i definitely have a /usr
<quibbler> !ask | Rapachooie
<ubottu> Rapachooie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaveh> then mount the files i want into it
<Fantec> I have a problem with IPv6 : eth0 has an IPv6 "link" but no IPv6 "host"
<zaggynl> well from what I've heard it boots faster rikkardo
<rikkardo> and hows the new notification system? anyone tried it?
<Rapachooie> :) thanks      ok I just want to know what the xfce equivilent (if any) of gnomes "sessions" feature is... I want to autostart programs like pidgin, and skype, and xchat etc, every time it boots, no matter what the previous state of running programs was on my last exit. but I cannot find where to do it
<HammerHead66> anyone here have a ATI radeon card?
<arvind_khadri> Rapachooie, #xfce would be more helpful
<Rapachooie> ok thanks ill check that out
<Rapachooie> cheers
<koshar1> rikkardo the notification sys is ok i guess, it just looks like the old one with black icons
<bauruine> does anyone know where the vmware netmapings are stored on ubuntu? i try a automatic installation with pxe & preseed but cannot figure out how to configure the network mappings
<arvind_khadri> HammerHead66, ask away if anyone knows the solution they will answer
<quibbler> Rapachooie-> i'm using gnome and it called system-preferences-startup applications now
<zhxk> Slart:maybe it is twm
<kelli> hi all
<HammerHead66> well the problem is with ATI radeon cards so if you don't have one you won't be able to help me
<Rapachooie> quibbler: yep I know its diff in 9.04, but I should have mentioned that I am still on 8.10... not a fan of 9.04 yet
<zhxk> Slart:i have find an eligant way to shut it down now, run exit on the console
<arvind_khadri> HammerHead66, ask whatever you want to first and then lets see
<quibbler> Rapachooie-> OK good luck in #ice
<quibbler> #xfce
<glitsj16> Rapachooie: settings manager > autostarted applications
<HammerHead66> ﻿arvind_khadri: ok here's the deal I tell you and you don't say it's Pulse Audio. Deal?
<Rapachooie> :) thanks quibbler
<arvind_khadri> HammerHead66, ya fine
<Rapachooie> glitsj16: thats the one!!! thank you kindly
<chillitom> is there a package for firefox 3.5 beta?
<HammerHead66> ﻿arvind_khadri: I can't get any games to play sound no matter what I do I have tried on ubuntu 8.04 64 bit, 32bit but the same result and I know it has something to do with my graphic card but I don't know what it is. But when I play games on wine the sound is fine. any ideas
<kaveh> i had a similar issue - i was playing music and the game was talking to alsa while the music player was using the sound card directly
<crid_> Anyone running ubuntu on fujitsu amilo sa 3650?
<arvind_khadri> HammerHead66, googled about it??
<arvind_khadri> HammerHead66, any specific game?
 * Elbrus wonders where he can edit the menu in kde under Jaunty
<HammerHead66> already tried  noting worked
<HammerHead66> ﻿arvind_khadri: it is with all games
<Xiong> well, guys, the last fellow who tried to help me seems to have blown up his own box, some sort of hardware problem
<Xiong> and i still can't connect wireless
<Xiong> all i did was disable it by right-click in tray
<glitsj16> chillitom: you can always add the http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu repository for firefox 3.5 beta, it keeps your profile etc. separated so it doesn't interfere with your existing one(s)
<arvind_khadri> HammerHead66, checked the settings of the game
<belim> is ext4 stable and usable in Jaunty?
<HammerHead66> ﻿arvind_khadri: I can watch movies with sound music from online no prooblems but no games have sound
<HammerHead66> ﻿arvind_khadri:did that too
<Xiong> i figured i could re-enable it the same way -- but the menu item is now just ... gone
<Yopu> belim: i was wondering that myself
<chillitom> glitsj16, thanks dude
<sveinse> Hallo. I'm asked to setup a small news server in our company. What server would you recommend?  cnews?  inn?  inn2?
<Frantic> guys, anyone knows a database design tool for linux? don't say umbrello, it's for UML, I need one for databases :)
<Xiong> this is freaking me out because if i can't connect, i can't get help with anything -- including the connection issue
<belim> Yopu, I am running it and it seems fine but I just read a thread on the forums stating its not....
<Xiong> since i can't depend on a wired connection; i just won't have it much longer -- i mean in terms of hours
<glitsj16> chillitom: add the GPG key for that PPA to avoid nagging ;)
<belim> Yopu, and I dont fancy running something that is unreliable
<Yopu> belim: agreed
<Xiong> please help me to get the wireless back on -- i'm perfectly happy to reinstall everything under the sun, if only i could be told how
<chillitom> glitsj16, will do
<aiman> hi ubuntu
<Xiong> hi aiman
<belim> how can i install older packages? I want to roll back evolution and evolution-exchange to the 8.10 version (2.24 i believe) but cant figure out how to do it
<gharz> guys, i've installed xubuntu-desktop on top of my ubuntu... i've noticed that when i minimize an application, the application icon doesn't show on the panel/taskbar so that i could just click on it to restore... how do i fix this?
<StarTrek_XI_> crontab is not working, do I have to run crontab -e as root or what?
<ikonia> StarTrek_XI_: define not working ?
<StarTrek_XI_> i want it to run a script, but it doesnt do it
<belim> it doesnt state that there are any additional version available
<Elbrus> belim: I think you can add the 8.10 repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list (also via your packagemanager) and select the proper version (force version)
<aprendiz001> hi all
<david_> ciao
<david_> chi è italiano/a?
<belim> Elbrus, thanks what is what I was looking to do :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<arvind_khadri> !downgrade | belim  , Elbrus
<ubottu> belim  , Elbrus: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Xiong> guys, please
<joaopinto> StarTrek_XI_, have you checked the crontab log, scripts not running from crontab are usually related to impropert setup of the shell environment, there are significant differentes between running an interactive shell and a cron shell
<Xiong> i'm ready to blow it all up
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: sup?
<aprendiz001> anyone have problems with firefox and joomla in ubuntu 8.10?
<traskbt> I can't play my DVD in 9.04 (I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras) can anyone help me?
<StarTrek_XI_> ok ill check that :/
<ActionParsnip> !info joomla
<ubottu> Package joomla does not exist in jaunty
<ikonia> !dvd > traskbt
<ubottu> traskbt, please see my private message
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, i have killed my wireless
<Xiong> all i did was disable it by right-click in tray
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: ok is it usb or pci?
<belim> arvind_khadri, oh... Even for something like evolution which is already broken? lol
<Xiong> i don't know
<traskbt> ikonia, thanks
<Elbrus> arvind_khadri, belim: I guess you could try for individual packages, but I agree, no garantees
<ikonia> traskbt: give that a go, then we can work through the problems
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: it it internal to your system, or an external sticky outy bit
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, i think pci
<Xiong> internal
<arvind_khadri> belim, yes, dont do that....
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: then its pci
<arvind_khadri> belim, what exactly do you mean by broken over here?
<OperaTon> Does anyone know the name of this woman? http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/cityguide/attachement/jpg/site1/20090302/0023ae5d932f0b15bd610a.jpg
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: ok so you said it was working, then you clicked something and now its gone?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | OperaTon
<ubottu> OperaTon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> OperaTon: this is a support channel
<Xiong> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m34300421
<OperaTon> :D
<traskbt> ikonia, looks like it was encrypted, thanks.
<belim> arvind_khadri, well the evolution-exchange plugin constantly says "Lost Connection to Exchange Backend" which seems to be a very old bug which was resolved as I was using it fine in 8.10 but is now a problem again. And the MAPI support seems massively unstable, I can list the issues if you like?... :)
<Xiong> i right-clicked the network icon in the system tray and disabled wireless, thinking i could re-enable it the same way
<Xiong> now the option to enable is just ... gone -- the entire menu item is not shown
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: ok
<belim> arvind_khadri, It is really annoying as I NEED exchange support lol
<mintx> hey everybody
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: does   sudo iwlist scan   show APs?
<arvind_khadri> belim, in 9.04 ?
<Xiong> in between, i hibernated
<belim> arvind_khadri, yup in 9.04. fresh install not an upgrade
<kaveh> omg another problem. im trying to format my 2nd hard disk - it is /dev/sdb1/ - sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1/ gives me the result "Unable to open /dev/sdb1/"
<Xiong> and another fellow  thought the interaction blew the wireless up
<kaveh> anyone got any ideas?
 * Xiong tries that
<crid_> anyone using amilo sa 3650?
<mintx> i'm new here
<ActionParsnip> kaveh: its   sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<mintx> and i have qustion
<arvind_khadri> belim, check the bts,to see if any work around has been presented
<Johnm_> kaveh: it isn't /dev/sdb1/ its /dev/sdb. but if you're formatting you're not wanting to use fdisk
<ActionParsnip> kaveh: fdisk works on the disk, sdb1 is only a partition
<rikkardo> !ask | mintx
<ActionParsnip> !ask | mintx
<ubottu> mintx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaveh> aah
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, returns three lines, all say interface doesn't support scanning
<mintx> i'm using linux mint
<kaveh> sdb gives me the same problem
<Johnm_> kaveh: you're wanting to mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1 - be careful, this removes anything already on there.
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: ok try this:
<belim> arvind_khadri, bts?
<kaveh> i want to remoev everything on the hard disk
<arvind_khadri> !mint | mintx
<ubottu> mintx: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<kaveh> and put one single partition
<Johnm_> kaveh: its scsi drive sdb (second in the chain), partition 1 (sdb1)
<ExIlErC33> are you guys all bots???
<arvind_khadri> belim, bug tracking system, :)
<mintx> thanks
<HammerHead66> lol
<hydester> i upgraded to jaunty and broke my radeon 8500.  i was hoping if i downgrade X to 1.5.4 (as in ibex) i should be fine.  is there an easy way to downgrade X completely?  i added ibex back into my sources.list and can do it a package at a time, but it seems quite cumbersome if i want all of X to be the same older version
<Johnm_> kaveh: then fdisk /dev/sdb, delete them all, create a new one, mke2fs -j /dev/sdb1
<mib_2k8dqa> ExIlErC33: Yes
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: sudo rmmod ipw2200; sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart; sudo modprobe ipw2200; sudo ifup wlan0; sudo iwlist scan
<ExIlErC33> hahaha  aight then
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: if the device isnt known as wlan0, change the name
<kaveh> fdisk /dev/sdb just gave me the same error as /dev/sdb1 - it ends up saying "Unable to open /dev/sdb"
<belim> arvind_khadri, LOL! oh right. Well googling didnt come up with anything except really old issues. I will take a look though. Launchpad?
<mintx> can i use clam antivirus?
<Johnm_> ExIlErC33: Does not compute. Are you looking for iraq gold?
<kaveh> dont worry its working
<ActionParsnip> kaveh: then run: sudo fdisk -l   to verify the disk name
<kaveh> slash at the end xD
<Johnm_> kaveh: does /dev/sdb even exist? :)
<ActionParsnip> kaveh: hehe, silly
<dergringo> Hi. I just did xrandr --output DVI-0 --right-of DVI-1 Now how do I add a Panel bar to my second monitor?
<arvind_khadri> belim, ya launchpad :) , how did they fix it in 8.10 , was it a patch ?
<aprendiz001> exist openjdk plugin in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: hopefully reloading the kernel module and restarting hal will nudge it into working
<Xiong> wait, i have issues
<Slart> mintx: perhaps.. you should ask whoever created your distro
<kaveh> silly me :P
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: i never said i was going anywhere....
<erUSUL> aprendiz001: yes
<Slart> mintx: the answer will probably be yes though..
<mintx> no body answered me a bout my qustion
<erUSUL> !find icedtea
<ubottu> Found: icedtea-6-jre-cacao, icedtea6-plugin, icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<ActionParsnip> mintx: yes you can use lamav
<erUSUL> !info icedtea6-plugin | aprendiz001
<ubottu> aprendiz001: icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (jaunty), package size 74 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ActionParsnip> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<Slart> mintx: I just answered you.. it doesn't count?
<aprendiz001> ahh, it is called icedtea
<aprendiz001> okis
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<belim> arvind_khadri, I dont know. The problem seemed to be back around version 7.10 and seemed to just be working when I installed 8.10 (only been a ubuntu user for a while. Came over from Gentoo! ;)
<Slart> clamtk
<mintx> thanks
<eternaljoy> anyone use SSL Blacklist extension to Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arvind_khadri> belim .oh, did you run updates today, to see if the bug has already been squished
<aprendiz001> erUSUL, thanks
<belim> arvind_khadri, I have run updates today yes. No joy.... :(
<mintx> so thanks for good team
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: any joy?
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, pls hang on a bit
<eternaljoy> is  SSL Blacklist extension to Firefox good?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: sure, just thought i'd lost you
<arvind_khadri> belim, i would advice you to report a bug in LP,  and wait for some few days, maybe the devs are already on it :)
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: ifit provides what you need, yes
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: wehere you get it?
<belim> arvind_khadri, nice one. I will do :)
<aiman> hi i want master ubuntu 8.10 cd very important
<belim> arvind_khadri, I am reading through one now anyway
<arvind_khadri> belim, good :)
<aiman> how can i get master cd
<aiman> ?
<Xiong> ERROR: Module ipw2200 does not exist in /proc/modules
<linda> hello please help me  sorting 9.04 broken x3100
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: The Ubuntu folks have published an openssl-blacklist package that contains fingerprints for 1,179,648 known bad keys
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: then you need to get that module
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: how do I get it?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: this is why you dont have wifi
<erUSUL> !download | aiman
<ubottu> aiman: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Xiong> i had wifi this afternoon
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: http://codefromthe70s.org/files/sslblacklist-signed.xpi
<EmLoD> I have the weirdest of problems, My firefox locked up the entire computer when i was about to upload a file to my blog, i tried ctrl+alt+backspace, but later learned that it's been disabled... anyway, i ended up pushing the reset button.
<Xiong> what did i do to kill it so thoroughly??
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: well you dont now and thats what matters
<EmLoD> now every time ubuntu is done booting, and is about to show the login screen, it doesn't, instead it shows a messy screen which it blinks 3 og 4 times. this screen though messy displays the same screen i had when i pushed the reset button... i tried the repair, resetting xorg.conf but nothing helps...
<Xiong> k
<Xiong> well
<erUSUL> linda: define broken; you get a display? everything is black?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: i dont know, i havent seen what you have een doing
<Xiong> the next line, hald restart, was ok
<linda> erUSUL, ; everything is so slow
<zhxk> excuse me how to mount another partition as root
<Xiong> root@oz:/home/xiong# modprobe ipw2200
<Xiong> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/updates/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: ok.. so once its installed in firefox. what exactly will it do?
<linda> erUSUL, : Video is stuttering
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: i have no idea,
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> eternaljoy: i dont use firefox much
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: you crack me up ;)
<eternaljoy> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<erUSUL> zhxk: sudo mount -t [fstype] /dev/sdxx /mount/point/
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, i feel as if that  last error means don't continue with the rest of your script
<stratovarius> hi all guys
<linda> please help
<erUSUL> linda: can you paste the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: the semicolons mean the next steps will run regardless of previos success
<Xiong> er, i've been typing them in by hand, a line at  a time
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: if the previous step must succeed to complete then us &&
<Xiong> should i continue?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: yeah sure
<Xiong> k
<zhxk> excuse me how to mount another partition as root fs
<linda> erUSUL,    http://pastebin.com/m5ea04bf4
<stratovarius> may someone suggest me a good "how to" to install/use openvpn? ... i followed different "how to" but i always get the same truble...when i start openvpn demon it fails ***starting openvpn ----> [fail]***...may someone help me please?
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, i'm uncomfortable floodpasting
<erUSUL> linda: can you change in this line --> #
<erUSUL> linda:        Option          "AccelMethod"                   "uxa"
<Xiong> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d354e151e
<erUSUL> linda: where it reads "uxa" change it to "exa"
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm using a laptop supposedly featuring USB2 ports (according to the add and lshw), but some HDs I've seen transfering at up to 2mb/s only show 0.6Mb/s here.... What can I do?
<erUSUL> linda: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: are you logged on as root?
<joaopinto> ackbahr, are you using some kind of USB hub ?
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, yes -- shall i get aircrack, as indicated?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: why are you logged on as root?
<linda> erUSUL, just so you know , I followed this guide   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<ackbahr> joaopinto: No, right into the computer
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, because i have enough to do without typing sudo over and over
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: as long as you disable it later
<Xiong> i did sudo su in the terminal window
<linda> erUSUL,  and glxgears  speed has downgraded ever since :(
<Xiong> as soon as i close that window, i guess that's gone
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: root disabledness is anextremly good security measure
<ActionParsnip> sudo su isnt advised   sudo -i
<Xiong> i'm not logged into gnome as root
<joaopinto> ackbahr, have you tested the speed wit hdparm -t ?
<ikonia> Xiong: you know about sudo yes
<cfm> I need to set up a RAID-5 on a system.  I have found instructions for setting it up at install time - can I access that partitioner from an installed system?
<erUSUL> linda: so you are using a custom kernel and custom xorg driver ... ?
<ackbahr> joaopinto: The speeds I mentionned earlier are those given by hdparm
<Xiong> ikonia, i know just enough to be intensely frustrated
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: thats a good thing
<joaopinto> ackbahr, ah ok :\
<linda> erUSUL, : i believe so, should I revert?
<ikonia> Xiong: what is frustrating ?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: if you reboot and read    dmesg | less   it may give some clues
<Xiong> ikonia, i think that might be offtopic
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, i know how to reboot; i don't know how to read dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: its a terminal command
<Xiong> ah
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: dmesg | less is the command
<erUSUL> linda: well i would revert... the performance is worse and the kernel you are using is pretty beta
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: rebooting just makes the output shorter but there will be a LOT to read
<Xiong> so, reboot, enter terminal, and do that: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: but its your system loading up and setting up IRQs and resources, interesting stuff
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: yep
<ackbahr> joaopinto: No idea then?
<Xiong> well, i will do this thing, and pastebin what i get -- take a few minutes, cu
<linda> ok
<ilja_l> hi, all
<ilja_l> question about jauny - i'm experiencing strange behaviour, periodically the systems just stops responding for some time. Fresh installation, disabled ipv6 (just in case, didn't help though). Any ideas what might be causing it?
<ackbahr> joaopinto: Could it be a swap or CPU or RAM or linear combination of the aforementionned?
<ackbahr> joaopinto: ...issue?
<zhxk> excuse me how to mount another partition as root fs lively?
<joaopinto> ackbahr, not likely, if that was case you would feel a terrible performance on the overall system use
<joaopinto> it's most likely an usb driver issue
<ActionParsnip> zhxk: if its the root partition (or /) you will need to edit fstb then reboot
<orochi> hmm...oracle buying sun doesn't look good for openoffice :< i hope they continue to develop it...it's definitely not perfect but as a cross-platform free suite it's one of the best options there is
<faileas> orochi: actually, its one of the few options there is
<faileas> it isn't 'best' though.
<erUSUL> zhxk: for the second time --> sudo mount -t [fstype] /dev/sdxx /mount/point/
 * faileas hates it
<Ojii> what's the best way to get nvidia drivers running in ubuntu jaunty if the hardware installer fails, envyNG fails and I'm a noob?
<silv3r_m00n> is there any tool to ﻿convert these chars like < to &lt;
<orochi> faileas: exactly :/ well, i tend to prefer it anyway, but there's a real lack of good alternatives yeah
<faileas> layouts suck, uses up a load of resources and such
<silv3r_m00n> I want to post some code in my blog
<faileas> orochi: i like abiword, and i don't mind gnumeric. A nice little standalon precentation software is all i pine for ;p
<ActionParsnip> orochi: if you only need a word processor, get abiword in and you're gold
<mib_xulj02e8> i have ibex installed
<ackbahr> joaopinto: Which is indeed not the case....
<hydester> zhxk: chroot ?
<mib_xulj02e8> now i want to move that panel from top to bottom but it says limited permission
<mib_xulj02e8> what do i do
<orochi> ActionParsnip: I do like Abiword actually, it's gotten quite good :> I do a lot of presentations as well though, and some of them need to be compatible with ms office unfortunately
<mib_xulj02e8> to move that panel from top to bottom
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, that didn't work as expected
<zhxk> i don't know, i can use chroot to another directory but i don't know if it can chroot to another particion
<spaceninja> is it possible to record the audio from the computer?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: what didnt ?
<spaceninja> with sound recorder
<joaopinto> zhxk, you can chroot to the mounted partition, to it's contents, not to the partition itself
<Xiong> instead of scrolling into the scrollback, the output of that command seems to have been lost
<mib_xulj02e8> i any answer
<dr_willis> zhxk:  you can chroot to another partitions mountpoint.
<Xiong> also, i'm not getting any prompt at all in the terminal window
<mib_xulj02e8> i tried authorization
<Preplexed> hi I guess Iknow the answer for this question all ready, but i am waning to start gento, can i use my lap top monitor and key board and a desk top instead of buying a seperate monitor and keyboard
<bullgard4> Samba uses 'trivial databases'. Where are they described in an introduction? There is no 'man tdbtool'. There is no 'man tdbdump'. There is no 'tdbbackup'.
<Xiong> i'm stuck on (END)
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: try again, fresh terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: the thing in the middle is a pipe
<mib_xulj02e8> hi ActionParsnip
<Xiong> yah
<mib_xulj02e8> i have ibex installed
<Xiong> i did it again
<ActionParsnip> hi mib_xulj02e8
<Ojii> what's the best way to get nvidia drivers running in ubuntu jaunty if the hardware installer fails, envyNG fails and I'm a noob? already tried googling but nothing i found helped me
<mib_xulj02e8> how to move that panel from top to bottom
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: or you can use: dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt; less ~/dmesg.txt
<Xiong> i get a screen of stuff and at the bottom a naked colon before the cursor
<ActionParsnip> mib_xulj02e8: i dont use gnome
<joacom> hi Why is the distrobution system giving me error when upgrading to 9.0X?*
<joacom> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcaca/libcucul0_0.99.beta16-1_all.deb 403 Forbidden
<joacom> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/checkbox/hwtest_0.7.1_all.deb 403 Forbidden
<joacom> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/acpi/acpi_1.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb 403 Forbidden
<joacom> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/app-install-data-partner/app-install-data-commercial_11.9.04_all.deb 403 Forbidden
<joacom> Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcommons-digester-java/libcommons-digester-java_1.8-2ubuntu1_all.deb 403 Forbidden
<FloodBot2> joacom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xiong> no prompt
<mib_xulj02e8> xiong  any idea
<mib_xulj02e8> how to move that panel from top to bottom
<joaopinto> joacom, please select another mirror, that ons ie problem experiencing problems
<joacom> Joaopinto: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> joacom: those files arent on that repo
<Eneerge> does anyone know how to build the ati driver's fglrx.ko module on a custom kernel in jaunty
<tom_> allo?
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eneerge> It keeps bugging out for me
<Ojii> if only that stuff on that page would work ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: you need to find out why your system isnt logging stuff. dmesg is usually chock full of info
<glitsj16> mib_xulj02e8: isn't there a "configure panel" (or something to that effect) option when you right-click on the panel ?
<ActionParsnip> Ojii: which page?
<pr0phet1> ojii: manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file yourself using others that are examples. Just got my 260GTX twinview working doing it that way.
<Tauop> hi. I have a problem with apt-get update / aptitude update / adept update. all make a segfault
<dr_willis> I just use the nvidia config tool to get twinview tweaked in.
<Ojii> what should I change there?
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, dmesg *is* full of data
<sgallagh> I need a little help with LVM in Ubuntu 9.04. It seems like udev hasn't populated /dev/mapper by the time that S30checkfs.sh and S35mountall.sh run. However, once I'm dropped to a shell, I can do a 'mount -a' with no issues and then continue. How can I fix this?
<Tauop> how can I repair apt, as it segv since this morning ?
<Xiong> tons of it
<ActionParsnip> Tauop: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<Xiong> i can't figure out how to capture it, tho
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: good, read it and you will see whats going on
<Xiong> it just blorts out
<pulzer> anyone had problems that while watching streamed video (vimeo), at random times, sound just dies, and only thing that helps is restarting the stream? Where would I go to make the bugreport on this?
<Tauop> ActionParsnip: yep
<Eneerge> i've tried manually building the driver, but it says "unable to build fglrx.ko"
<Eneerge> when i'm installing
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: thats why you pipe it into less, you use cursor up and down to read up and down the ext
<joaopinto> Tauop, what have you done before the problem ? Most likely you corrupted either apr or some system libs
<Ojii> pr0phet1: I don't know what i should edit in that file and i don't wanna break everything if possible
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, you are pulling my leg; i don't understand a single thing i see
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: look for errors and warnings
<sgallagh> Is there any way to disable the "parallel boot" feature so that udev finishes creating /dev/mapper before the checkfs and mountall occur?
<jane_> pulzer, there are reporte issues with sis an intel grafik in jaunty
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, it is totally opaque to me
<linduxed> anyone who knows how to get hold of a deb of alsa 1.0.19?
<ikonia> sgallagh: it should do that anywawy because of the depends
<Xiong> sorry but i'd be a bigger fool if i said i could make any sense of it
<ikonia> linduxed: don't do it, it won't be an ubuntu apcakge
<ikonia> pckage
<Slart> bullgard4: tdb has a sourceforge page.. and a freshmeat page.. none offer too much documentation.. I'm not sure you're supposed to edit those by hand.. you could of course look at the source code as a last measure
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: read through and you will see lines relating to wireless, and the kernel module it uses
<linduxed> ikonia: ??
<sgallagh> ikonia: It doesn't appear to be a depend, actually
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: and you'll see it get an IRQ
<ikonia> sgallagh: that's very surprising
<zura> hello all
<ikonia> linduxed: if ubuntu don't package it, dont drop it on your system
<Eneerge> gdevilspie isn't packaged, but it works fine :)
<linduxed> ikonia: and is that so bad? ive been forced to install some stuff already through make&&sudo make install
<Xiong> just tell me how to copy the text out; maybe if i could paste it into office, then i could at least search through it
<zura> can somebody help me with volume buttons which not work after installing jaunty jackalope 9.04 xubuntu
<zura> hp nc 6400
<ikonia> linduxed: then you'll break your package manager and possible do damage to your system unless you %100 know what you're doing
<zura> worked with interpid 8.04
<Xiong> or direct the output into a text file?
<Eneerge> Is there specific options i need to enable or disable in the kernel for the ati drivers to install properly?
<glitsj16> linduxed: there are some install scripts for alsa 1.0.19, do a websearch ... but keep ikonia's note in mind
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: I'm not sure how, but you can use ctrl+w to search
<mobi-sheep> Eneerge: I suppose that'd be fine if you're just running the GUI to configure, as in not installing it. :)
<Ojii> what do i have to change in xorg.conf to get nVidia drivers running?
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: dmesg > ~/dmesg.txt
<linduxed> glitsj16: ikonia: ill be careful
<sgallagh> Ojii: One or two cards?
<Eneerge> what?
<zura> anybody?
<Ojii> sgallagh: One
<Eneerge> i'm using --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<sgallagh> Ojii: Should be nothing :-P
<kora-chan> hi im now using 9.04 since yesterday and wanted to ask if theres a possibility to do a downgrade to 8.10 again. since the update when im moving a window around the desktop, my cpu goes up to 90% on the xsession and everything slows down. (im using xfce and before the update everything was smooth)
<dr_willis> Ojii:  i dident have to change anything - the tools did it all.
<Ojii> sgallagh: but i can't install nvidia drivers in jaunty and get errors when booting
<ActionParsnip> zura: nobody knows what a HP NC 6400 is
<Eneerge> It installs, but it fails when it's creating the fglrx.ko module, which means it won't give me 3d support
<Slart> kora-chan: I don't think you can do a downgrade
<dr_willis> Ojii:  heres my xorg.conf for my 8800gtsXXX -->  http://www.c64upgra.de/c-one/
<zura> Ojii:laptop
<ActionParsnip> zura: if you can give us details we may be able to help
<Eneerge> which is what i'm looking for so i can get a good compiz setup
<Ojii> zura: yse
<Ojii> *yes
<dr_willis> Ojii:  heres my xorg.conf for my 8800gtsXXX -->  oops worong url   http://pastebin.com/f56f81c58
<mib_xulj02e8> glitsj16 the panel properties are locked
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, where was that file created?
<Ojii> thx dr_willies
<sgallagh> Ojii: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<bullgard4> Slart: I agree that I am not supposed to edit tdbs by hand. But I stumbled over a tdb with a recent Samba error. So knowing more about them could be an advantage. (I still have not been able to fix my Samba error.)  --  Thank you for your comment.
<jane_> kora-chan, you have sis or intel grafik ?
<Ojii> thx dr_willis
<zura> ActionParsnip:what details do you want to know
<Xiong> not in  my documents folder
<glitsj16> linduxed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137 has info on the script it offers, i used it recently, tested the fallback option and all's good
<kora-chan> jane_: intel gma 945
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: in your home dir, thats what ~ means. If you are stillusing root then its in /root
<zura> sound works, but not the volume buttons on my laptop, which worked in 8.04
<kora-chan> jane_: im not using desktop effects
<Xiong> no, i didn't see you ask for sudo
<ActionParsnip> zura: what is the thing yu are naming so very vagualy? a printer? a scanner? A keyboard?
<zura> but no longer in 9.04, only the mute button works, and is there any configuration file where I can change the values?
<mib_xulj02e8> panel is locked
<Slart> bullgard4: well.. the source code is available at http://sourceforge.net/projects/tdb/  if you want to look at it
<Ojii> dr_willis: my xorg.conf has way fewer entries, is that a big problem?
<zura> keyboard
<ActionParsnip> zura: see, thats useful
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, the word 'wireless' is not found in the entire dump
<zura> with buttons, like volume up or down
<Ojii> sgallagh: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m4e1069c6
<RaverWild> hi guys. i have two users on my machine. one is the main, other is my wife. last night installed jaunty over intrepid as upgrade failed. recreated my main user with same username - jaunty uses the old settings from the /home. now want to recreate my wife's user, but jaunty complains the home dir already exists. is there a way to recreate the user with same username and point the home to the old home dir so jaunty make uses of old user settings?
<ActionParsnip> zura: ok so what is wrong with te keyboard
<jane_> kora-chan, ther are already bug reports on intel grafik lets hope they fix it  look at official bug report page
<ActionParsnip> zura: ok, run xev in termianl. Does the terminal react when you press the buttons?
<Xiong> neither is 'pan0'
<glitsj16> mib_xulj02e8: you should have a setting somewhere for customizing panels, look around in your menus i'd say (on xubuntu myself, don't know the exact item name)
<ikonia> RaverWild: useradd
<zura> volume buttons dont work
<Tauop> ActionParsnip: joaopinto : update-notifier-kde log -> http://pastebin.com/d6807b2de, apt-get update log -> http://pastebin.com/m59af51dc, strace of apt-get update ->http://pastebin.com/d8d83c15 . I have done nothing, only let the system make its update with kde
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: then maybe its something else
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: try wlan0
<stargazer84> need some help with ubuntu + raid1
<ikonia> stargazer84: ask
<kora-chan> jane_: ah ok thanks i just tried to put off the internal compositor of xfce and it helped a bit, but thanks i guess i just have to wait then.
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: try the name of the kernel module it uses
<Ojii> sgallagh: and my current xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m79ca79ac
<mib_xulj02e8> problem dude it says some features are locked
<zura> I  push buttons, and I see text rolling
<mib_xulj02e8> i dont knw where the hell can i set it
<RaverWild> ikonia, could i with this utility make use of the old home dir for the user without complaining that it already exists?
<sgallagh> Ojii: what are you seeing? According to that log, everything started up right
<xiroV> I was just that stupid that i just deleted an important file, and even removed it from the trash too.. is there anything i can do to get it back? or is it lost?
<ActionParsnip> zura: ok so it craetes a reaction. ok thats good
<ikonia> RaverWild: yes
<RaverWild> ikonia, thanks. will read the man now
<zura> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zura: press ONE of the buttons a few times and you will see a keycode
<stargazer84> I need someone expiriensed with raid to help me setup my raid
<peacewise> ubuntu 9.04 ....i tried to set the desktop appearance to extra mode but its not working
<Ojii> sgallagh: if i go to hardware stuff in system->Hardware Drivers none is activated
<ikonia> RaverWild: useradd -c "comment" -s shell -d /home/$username username - job done
<ActionParsnip> zura: write that coe down andthe name of the button, do that for the others
<Slart> xiroV: perhaps.. try photorec or testdisk
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts > zura
<ubottu> zura, please see my private message
<mib_xulj02e8> whats the good use of authorization
<Ojii> sgallagh: also i get an error when trying to edit nvidia settings: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<sgallagh> Ojii: And what happens if you tell it to select the nvidia driver?
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, you just said, the name of the kernel module it uses -- how do i learn that?
<stargazer84> I cant rebuild my raid in case of data incosistency
<Ojii> sgallagh: it gives me a installatino bar which stays on 0% for a few seconds and closes again
<glitsj16> mib_xulj02e8: no right-click Preferences > Unlock option ?
<RaverWild> ikonia, thanks man
<zura> ok, I have a keycode
<zura> 123 for button volume up
<mib_xulj02e8> its locked >>it would been better if i get a gnome user
<sgallagh> Ojii: Ok, that's a bug in the restricted driver installer. File it
<Ojii> sgallagh: ?
<Tauop> have an idea on my apt-get update problem ?
<glitsj16> mib_xulj02e8: true :)
<Slart> xiroV: or try magicrescue
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: sudo lshw -C network
<vega_> I've heard ubuntu is open source and as such, fully customizable by a decent programmer.  How do I learn to start modefying it?
<vega_> I'm not a 'good' programmer, but I do know the basics.
<AaronMT> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<vega_> thanks.
<mib_xulj02e8> vega u knw programming like c and python
<xiroV> Slart, i'm trying.. thanks a lot
<sgallagh> Ok, does anyone in here know anything at all about using LVM2 with Ubuntu?
<Slart> xiroV: you're welcome.. hope you find your file again
<ikonia> Slart: ask
<ActionParsnip> Xiong:  sudo lshw -C network | grep module
<sgallagh> Because it "Just Doesn't Work"
<ikonia> Slart: sorry
<ikonia> sgallagh: ask
<faileas> sgallagh: use the alternate disk
<Ojii> sgallagh: what do you mean with 'file it' and how does that solve my problem?
<xiroV> Slart, thanks :)
 * Slart tries to think of a question =)
<faileas> and read very carefully. i keep mucking it up when i do ;p
<mib_xulj02e8> any gnome user here
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, okay, i got another big swath of output from that
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: the driver you see is something else you can search for
<mib_xulj02e8> how to move that panel from top to bottom
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: you will, its a detailed command
<deany> wine still causin system lock up when activating any program with a folder browser, unless I enable compiz, however, the folders/files i click on turn black, and it does eventually lockup.  any ideas?
<stargazer84> how do i rebuild a degraded raid1 disk?
<Ojii> mib_xulj02e8: rightclick->properties->orientation
<sgallagh> ikonia: I've asked. I created an LVM2 /home directory. It's in the /etc/fstab as UUID=<something long> /home ext3 0 0
<zura> what now?
<ikonia> stargazer84: same as a normal array but mark one of the disks as "missing"
<ikonia> sgallagh: ok - now what ?
<mib_xulj02e8> Ojii: ITS LOCKED
<peacewise> in ubuntu 9.04 ...i tried to activate the extra setting in visual effect but it desplays this msg "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: you may have noticed, Linux takes a lot fo reading. Its not windows where you just click next and hope and pray
<sgallagh> ikonia: It does not mount at boot, causing no end of problems, but it can be mounted by hand with 'mount -a'
<sprinkmeier_> sgallagh, i dabble...
<Xiong> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d5cc0b10a
<stargazer84> ikonia: I am not familiar with that!
<sgallagh> So it looks to me like it's probably an issue with the parallel boot
<mib_xulj02e8> it says some features are locked if ur ubuntu user u would know
<Xiong> it's entirely possible that i don't belong here
<mib_xulj02e8> iam using ibex
<Xiong> but i can't stand the thought of using windows and i refuse to buy any more of steve's koolaid
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: bingo, ok the part that says UNCLAIMED
<ikonia> sgallagh: when you do the say "/dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1" options in the mdadm do "/dev/sda1 missing" and it will mark a disk as missing
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: means it dosnt have a driver
<sgallagh> Ojii: Sorry, it doesn't really solve your problem, but I'm no expert on it. What I meant was go to Launchpad and file a bug on it so that someone who knows more about it will get back to you
<peacewise> anyone???hey????Desktop effects could not be enabled
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: you need to get a driver installed for taht device
<ikonia> sgallagh: is it just a physical disk in the volume group, or a raid device ?
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, that is a point i came to about  2 hours ago, with another guy
<Ojii> sgallagh: ah okay, really desperately want those drivers, can't even watch movies in fullscreen atm...
<Xiong> the issue being, the wifi worked fine 12 hours ago
<mib_xulj02e8> whats the good use of authorization
<sgallagh> ikonia: It's just two physical disks in an extensible partition
<xiroV> Slart, can you tell me how to use magicrescue? i can't see any GUI, and i don't understand the terminal "usage:"
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts > zura
<ubottu> zura, please see my private message
<Xiong> where did the driver go?
<sgallagh> ikonia: No RAID
<Xiong> how can it be replaced?
<Slart> xiroV: hmm.. hang on.. let me check
<ActionParsnip> Xiong: then websearch on how to set up an Intel 2915ABG device
<ikonia> sgallagh: boot up again and see if the error is on the vgchange -a y option or after t
 * Xiong looks
<ansomniac_666> in using tuxguitar i have to chnge the sound setting n tht sometimes turns off the sound in the audio players... can neone explain?
<stargazer84> ikonia: plz pm
<sgallagh> Ojii: That's because the open-source driver in Ubuntu is the crappy "nv" driver instead of the good "Nouveau" driver
<mib_xulj02e8> also iam not quite getting full sound in ubuntu
<mib_xulj02e8> whats the issue
<ikonia> stargazer84: why? the channel is fine
<Slart> xiroV: you've read the man page?   man magicrescue
<stargazer84> I cant catch up
<c_malc> I can't see my shares in new Jaunty installation... anyone got any ideas ?
<chocobanana> Hey everyone!
<xiroV> Slart, oh.. i will :)
<sgallagh> ikonia: How do I tell?
<ikonia> stargazer84: when you do your "mdadm --create blah blah /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1" change it to mdadm --create blah blah /dev/sda1 missing"
<xim_> anyone know, when you set up cups printing in ubuntu, what do you add in on the windows computer as the printer url? i cant find this anywhere
<Xiong> this guy is me, not literally but he could be my twin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343738
<ikonia> sgallagh: remove the boot splash so you can watch the boot messages
<Xiong> no answers
<chocobanana> Does anyone have any idea how to restrict the desktop boundaries on a dual screen setup using different screen resolutions in Jaunty?
<ioslipstream> `4
<c0mp13371331337> Anyone know how to disable nautilus 'mini-mode' when opening folders from the desktop?
<Xiong> okay, i'm going to admit defeat
<Slart> xiroV: basically it searches a device for known filetypes and saves each file in the "output" directory.. I think it comes with several filetypes already defined (recipies i think it calls them) so I think just running "sudo magicrescue /dev/sde2" might work..
<slabbeh> Hi, when my laptop boots (9.04) java uses between 45% and 50% of my CPU and stays there till I kill it.
<Xiong> it's a bootstrap problem, i don't have enough knowledge to figure out the next step to learn more
<Xiong> ActionParsnip, everyone else who helped, thank you
<peacewise> Desktop effects could not be enabled????in extra setting of visual effects??
<peacewise> what shud i do
<peacewise> ?
<Wolf23> anyone please: Failed to launch xine. Is it correctly installed in /usr/bin?
<c_malc> Is there a problem with samba on jaunty ?
<xiroV> Slart, would it then recover my deleted files or what?
<Xiong> but it's clear to me that i will have to find a local linux buddy who is not a complete flake and buy him beer for the next year or two
<peacewise> no such problem occured in ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> xiroV: yes
<Slart> xiroV:the files will end up in the output folder
<sgallagh> ikonia: "* Mounting local filesystems... mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/<...> does not exist"
<xiroV> Slart, uhm.. i'll try
<mib_xulj02e8> #help
<ikonia> sgallagh: ok, so the device mapper is not created, therefore it's befoe the vgchange, this is bad
<ikonia> sgallagh: someone else mentioned this 10 - 15 minutes ago
<sgallagh> ikonia: That was still me
<izmaelis> is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 'server'?
<ikonia> sgallagh: ahh that was you, that makes sense
<sgallagh> ikonia: ;-)
<mib_xulj02e8> zebronics webcam not detected
<ikonia> izmaelis: what do you want in the server
<ikonia> sgallagh: can you give me 24 hours to do some test work on this as it shouldn't behave this way
<izmaelis> everything i had in 8.04., but new version (-:
<sgallagh> ikonia: Sure, this is a hobby project.
<ikonia> izmaelis: you'll need to go 8.10 -> 9.04
<ikonia> sgallagh: cool, I'll have something for you tommorow
<sgallagh> ikonia: I usually hack on Fedora, but this was a curiosity
<peacewise> anyone???help....Desktop effects could not be enabled
<rjharv>  peacewise: sounds like the drives for your graphics card doesn't support it
<izmaelis> ikonia: and how should i do 8.04 -> 8.10? using "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<xiroV> Slart, well.. your example didn't work ._.
<peacewise> but in 8.10 it used to work..
<Wolf23> ikonia:  Failed to launch xine. Is it correctly installed in /usr/bin? <-- what can i do and i am using amd 64
<xiroV> Slart, i think i need more parameters.. or whatever you call em
<peacewise> @rjharv..in ubuntu 8.10 it used to work?
<mib_xulj02e8> whats the problem with ubuntu iam not getting full sound
<rjharv> peacewise: did you have to enable a proprietory driver for it
<joaopinto> peacewise, have you installed a 3D capable driver for your graphics card ?
<Slart> xiroV: hmm.. what is the name of the partition you want to search?
<peacewise> what??
<peacewise> how shud i configure it?
<joaopinto> peacewise, go to System -> Admin -> Hardware drivers
<rjharv> peacewise: what graphics card do you have?
<xiroV> Slart, uhm.. I'm not really much into that.. i think it's called sda1 or something..
<sgallagh> ikonia: pvt
<Mbear> Hi People!  I am running the Jaunty Netboox Remix on a wifi network.  Can I access the Jaunty files from a WinXP machine on the same network, and if so, how, please?
<xiroV> Slart, but that doesn't work either
<Slart> xiroV: ok.. let's go with that =)... where do you want to put the files you find?
<peacewise> it doesnt show any graphic card here??...@joaopinto
<rjharv> Mbear: look at setting up samba (its like a windows share)
<peacewise> this feature used to work in ubuntu 8.10 ..
<Mbear> Samba is installed on the Jaunty
<xiroV> Slart, uhm.. the home folder i guess
<Mbear> rjharv: Samba is installed on the Jaunty Netbook
<Slart> xiroV: lets make a folder for it.. we don't want new files all over your home folder.. so first run "mkdir ~/recovered"
<rjharv> Mbear: take a look at /etc/samba/smb.conf (from memory)
<Mbear> rjharv OK, then what to do?
<Slart> xiroV: then run "sudo magicrescue -d ~/recovered /dev/sda1"
<rjharv> Mbear: hang on let me find you a guide
<Slart> xiroV: that will probably take a looong time.. if you know what kind of file you want to search for we can shorten it down a bit
<Mbear> rjharv thanks
<mib_xulj02e8> rjharv: how to move top panel to bottom its locked
<Blinkiz> Hi. Trying to install ubuntu server on lvm. But the setup does not seems to recognize my logical volumes. Hmm...
<xiroV> Slart, it's and .avi, i'm pretty sure
<joaopinto> peacewise, please keep the questions here, there is much more people to help you ;)
<xiroV> actually i just found out that 2 files is missing.. not only one xP
<Wolf23> Slart: sorry but why i got this message?  Failed to launch xine. Is it correctly installed in /usr/bin? <-- what can i do and i am using amd 64
<rjharv> Mbear: looks like you can do it in the gui http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/05/19/how-to-share-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu/
<Mbear> thanks rjharv.. I will look it up
<xiroV> Slart, i'll just recover all.. just in case..
<rjharv> peacewise: join me in a private chat and i'll try and work out your problem
<mib_xulj02e8> rjharv: how to move top panel to bottom its locked
<mib_xulj02e8> iam using ibex
<Mbear> rjharv Many thanks I will try that offline
<xiroV> Slart, d*mn.. doesn't seem like this program is working at all O.o .. it's just printing the instructions ("usage: "),
<Slart> xiroV: well.. if you change your mind its  "sudo magicrescue -d ~/recovered -r avi /dev/sda1"
<Slart> Wolf23: no idea, sorry
<Slart> xiroV: hmm.. can you paste the command you wrote here?
<Wolf23> Slart: ok
<rjharv> mib_xulj02e8: right click on the top bar and go to properties
<xiroV> Slart, now it works! .. i didn't see "-r = mandatory" :) thanks for you help
<rjharv> mib_xulj02e8: then change the torientation to bottom
<mib_xulj02e8> its locked
<Slart> xiroV: ah =) you're welcome
<mib_xulj02e8> any other way around .....i dont know about authorizations also
<xiroV> Slart, it doesn't seem to find anything yet thou.. but lets see :) thanks..
<Buerste> hi
<arthur> hello
<thurston> Good day fellow Bantu (People). What is "Window Manager" and what is it used for?
<Slart> thurston: it's described better here than I can do.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<mib_xulj02e8> :/
<Buerste> got a problem after jaunty update, my / mdadm device which is raid5 wont come up again  =( dropping me to busybox
<thurston> Slart: Thanks, I will have a look at it :)
<Buerste> any idea what I may try?
<NicolasM14> I'm back, sorry to ask the same quesiton again, but no one seems to answered meanwile... So is there anyone having problems of too big menu font size with firefox 3.1beta3 and ubunt 9.04 ?
<cybersplice> Buerste: upgrade didn't work. probably wrong drivers in initrd. try doing a cold install.
<pisiq> i got installed ubuntu 9.04 and i used apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but i have gnome as default, why did it changed my bootskin with kubuntu bootskin ?
<chillitom> anyone know how to get firefox menu bar to use light fonts when a dark GTK theme is selected?
<Buerste> cybersplice, I chrooted twice downloaded the kernel new from server, what else may I do?
<Buerste> cybersplice, I don't want to reinstall the complete system
<cybersplice> Buerste: I don't know the procedure for making an initrd well enough to feel comfortable giving advice. I'd suggest mounting the raid array with a livecd, backing up your data, and reinstalling.
<NicolasM14> chillitom: what verison of FX do you have ?
<Buerste> cybersplice, that the stupid thing I did every time I upgraded ubuntu till now -.-
<chillitom> NicolasM14, 3.0 and 3.5
<cybersplice> Yeah, I don't upgrade production equipment. :)
<cybersplice> If you want stability, why not use 8.04?
<Buerste> cybersplice, because its buggy ...
<cemc> hi. wireshark is giving me 'bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)' when I want to play a RTP stream. any ideas why?
<Buerste> cybersplice, crashing often on my system, sound is gone for no reason, sound is lagging, graphical issius
<cybersplice> Buerste: in what way?
<Arnaud__> s
<quazimodo_> hey, im trying to copy over my entire /usr onto another hard disk (aka kaveh from before) and, using a live cd, it seems to be broken i cant startx (i only have a Xubuntu live cd) anyways point is that my /usr folder seems to be empty when i look at it from command line. i am 100% certain im lookin at the right spot, copying the folder (cp -r) just copies the folder and no contents, all contents seem to be missing
<quazimodo_> any clues?
<NicolasM14> chillitom: wich verison of Ubuntu ?
<ale_> I cannot use the visual effects in the appearance preferences.. Could please someone help me?
<abc123> hi
<cybersplice> Buerste: Probably stick with 8.10, and wait for a few weeks before upgrading.
<chillitom> NicolasM14,  9.04
<AaronMT> quazimodo: Make sure it's the right partition.
<xiroV> i blacklisted my wireless network driver, and a while after, i removed it from the blacklist again.. but it still seems to be blacklisted for some reason.. any ideas or solutions?
<quazimodo_> AaronMT: im certain it is
<chillitom> NicolasM14, the NewWave desktop theme
<cybersplice> You could even try reinstalling using existing partition layout
<quazimodo_> every other file on the partition is there, except what should be in /usr
<NicolasM14> and you installed the 3.5 version from the binary downloaded on mozilla.com ? Don't you have any font size problems in FX menus ?
<quazimodo_> unless
<Buerste> cybersplice, does the desktopinstaller now support mdadm devices?
<quazimodo_> if my /usr is using a different partition then the files will be in the other partition?
<cybersplice> Buerste: I don't know off the top of my head.
<quazimodo_> im a tool xD i think my /usr is in the sda2 while everything else is sda1 - thanks AaronMT
<ale_> I cannot use the visual effects in the appearance preferences.. Could please someone help me?
<abc123> Hi. What is the best way to set up grub to use a usb hard drive to host ubuntu, without it choking when the usb disk is not plugged in?
<abc123> :) Sorry I am new to grub, and coming back to linux after an absence of 4 years
<hbekel> abc123: i guess any os will choke if it's just not there... as well as a bootloader that tries to load it. please clarify what you want to do
<Flynsarmy> When i start up my PC ubuntu informs me my battery is down to 48% of what it was when i first bought it and that it 'may be broken'. Is there a menu somewhere that shows me this information after i close the dialogue that appears at startup?
<NicolasM14> chillitom: and you installed the 3.5 version from the binary downloaded on mozilla.com ? Don't you have any font size problems in FX menus ?
<Flynsarmy> It's not in the power management menu
<abc123> I  would like the bootloader to default to my win xp, on /dev/sda2. If it finds the plugged in usb, I would like it to give me the choice boot windows or ubuntu (on /dev/sdb3).
<mobi-sheep> Is it safe to purge libgnome-pilot2?
<mobi-sheep> !info libgnome-pilot2
<ubottu> libgnome-pilot2 (source: gnome-pilot): Support libraries for gnome-pilot. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.17-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 292 kB
<abc123> I could always fdisk /mbr, or sys c:, in win/dos, but then I'd lose my ubuntu
<gsd> hi, what's the confg file in homefolder which contains the screen resolution?
<mobi-sheep> !xorg | gsd
<ubottu> gsd: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<psychomantis> hey guys
<Sparkie> Ok, if i use a ubuntu live cd, on my windows xp laptop, and i install some programs, will it stuff up windows or my computer?
<mobi-sheep> gsd: It's not in your ~/home directory.  That's under /etc (System nationwide config files) ;)
<gsd> mobi-sheep: but there are different resolutions for each user right?
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there a gnome base backage that has a basic install of gnome
<abc123> sparkie: it did for me, but there is no way that it should have to
<Sparkie> what happened to your computer abc123?
<Co_17_allone> hy
<cybersplice> eagles0513875: ubuntu-desktop :)
<ale_> hallo?
<ale_> I cannot use the visual effects in the appearance preferences.. Could please someone help me? pleeeease
<gsd> mobi-sheep: at least I'm with that prob. I just have the resolution fuzzy with a certain user
<mobi-sheep> Sparkie: No.  The point of Live CD is to allow you to understand what you would be doing on Ubuntu (Linux).  This way, you can go back to Windows if you felt like you're not ready.  Anything you do on LiveCD will not affect Windows unless you intend to change partitions or similar administrative tasks.
<hbekel> abc123: that's not possible afaik. grub isn't "scriptable" in that way. why don't you just use winxp as the default entry and ubuntu as the second, and prompt for 3 seconds or something?
<eagles0513875> cybersplice: i dont want all the fluff that comes prepacked with it i want gnome with nothing installed like kde you have kdebase which has nothing installed
<Myrtti> !info gnome-desktop-environment | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Sparkie> Ok, thanks a heap mobi-sheep, very helpop :)
<mobi-sheep> gsd: I don't know.  I'm a single user on my laptop. :)
<gsd> ok :)
<eagles0513875> Myrtti: will i be able to remove programs that i dont need form it
<abc123> sparkie: well I installed ubuntu from cdrom onto my usb disk (250Gb), and it modified the Master boot record on my fixed disk. Now my system fails to boot unless I have the usb drive plugged in.
<Sparkie> ouch
<szf> ale_: you have intel x3100?
<Myrtti> eagles0513875: same as with all the other virtual packages
<ale_> szf: no I have an nvidia card
<mobi-sheep> gsd: Meanwhile, I suggest you boot into the said user and look into X.org configuration file.  Maybe you can change the settings from there.
<szf> ale_: sorry, i cant help w nvidia
<eagles0513875> Myrtti: thing is on kubuntu-desktop you end up removing the entire package to remove what you dont want.
<abc123> hbekel: Thanks, that is quite a good idea, but will grub allow that if the usb drive is not plugged in?
<hbekel> abc123: can you change the boot order in your bios to try to boot from usb first, then fixed disk? if soo, reinstall the win xp bootloader to the fixed disk and install grub on the mbr of the usb drive itself
<ale_> szf: thanks anyway
<Juanjo> Hi all
<Juanjo> Is Debiand more dificult than Ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> Juanjo: It is, if you're using a latest hardware... because of compatible.
<bazhang> Juanjo, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hbekel> abc123: for my first suggestion, grub should only care that the usb drive is not there if you try the ubuntu entry
<abc123> hbekel: good idea. That is just fdisk /mbr in dos right?
<chillitom> NicolasM14, I installed 3.5 from the ubuntu-mozilla-daily PPA.. but I have the same problem on 3.0 and 3.5
<Myrtti> eagles0513875: yes?
<peacewise> rjharv thr?
<cybersplice> ale_:  did you upgrade, or do a clean install?
<eagles0513875> Myrtti: is there just a gnome base package that comes with no programs installed
<ale_> cybersplice: I just installed the new 9.04
<ale_> on an empty HD
<hbekel> abc123: i guess so. but you need to know how to boot your usb ubuntu via lice cd and install grub on the usb's mbr
<ikonia> eagles0513875: gnome-desktop
<cybersplice> ale_: on bare metal?
<ale_> cybersplice: sorry?
<cybersplice> ale_: Try downloading the latest nVidia driver and reinstalling it. Some graphics drivers were blacklisted due to crashes in compiz.
<hbekel> abc123: all given that you can tell your bios to boot from usb first. then you should be able to plug in usb and boot to ubuntu by default, otherwise boot win by default
<ale_> cybersplice: in synaptic?
<Myrtti> eagle: there is no such thing as gnome base package with no programs installed.
<gsd> mobi-sheep: there must be some file in the home folder
<jbjonesjr> Anyone in here able to help me fix a busted root device?  while booting, the boot device never responds and is listed as not existing, but when booting into a livecd, I can mount this device with no problem
<mobi-sheep> eagle: You wanted Gnome desktop with no programs, right?  That's not possible because the apps that came with Gnome-desktop are from Gnome.  Ubuntu have no say in this. :)
<jbjonesjr> This was caused somehow by an incorrect jaunty upgrade.  My system has all the jaunty packages, but is somehow running the 8.10 kernel, so i know the upgrade was bonked
<NicolasM14> chillitom: do you think that our two problems can be the same causes ?
<anddy> www.thezeitgeistmovement.com
<anddy> www.thezeitgeistmovement.com
<FloodBot2> anddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iHAL> no andy
<iHAL> no
<Warnael> vive unbuntu !!
<iHAL> that film had no direction
<Jimi_Neutral> http://pastebin.ca/1405968
<zhxk> ÕâÀïÓÐûÓÐÖйúÈË°¡£¬»òÕß¿´¶®Öйú×ÖµÄѽ
<spaceninja> iHAL: what do you mean no direction?
<Sparkie> !info tar | sparkie
<ubottu> sparkie: tar (source: tar): GNU version of the tar archiving utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.20-1 (jaunty), package size 329 kB, installed size 2244 kB
<chillitom> NicolasM14, yeah, I'm guessing it's a bug in the way firefox theming interprets Gtk themes..  but can't find a matching bug report anywhere
<Sparkie> How do i decompile a tar.gz file
<abc123>  hbekel: thanks, I am off to try that. I will replace the original mbr, then get the bios to look at usb first. Many thanks
<tsimpson> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mobi-sheep> Sparkie: Use FileRoller (GUI Archive).
<Weredictionary> I have attempted to replace the standard Desktop sounds using the Ubuntu sound and login menues.
<Sparkie> Wheres that
<Sparkie> i'm completely new to ubuntu
<Weredictionary> So far, however, I have only suceeded in replacing the login sound.
<iHAL> spaceninja: the entire first act was an attempt to build to the idea that religion is bad, mmk, but they never complete that idea in the rest of the film
<mobi-sheep> Sparkie: Click on the file.
<progre55> hi people! is there a program to record my screen? like a video logger or smth?
<abc123> tar -xzvf file.tar.gz, or if you just want to look inside, tar -tzf file.tar.gz
<Rewt`> progre55: recordmydesktop
<DJones> !screencast | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Weredictionary> I can replace other sounds in the menu, and play them from there. But they do not play when they should.
<progre55> thanks guys!
<Sparkie> wget http://unrealircd.icedslash.com/Unreal3.2.8.tar.gz
<NicolasM14> chillitom: same problem...nothing about my problem anywhere. But I'm happy to see that I'm not the only one :)
<Sparkie> where do i type that
<ITguru> I know this may sound silly, but do firewalls also block outbound traffic if generated on the localhost?
<Weredictionary> Contributing to my confusion is the fact that the login settings only seem to accept .wav sounds while the sound settings only accept .ogg sounds.
<progre55> Rewt`, DJones, thanks! :)
<Rewt`> ITguru: yes, it's a two way street
<Weredictionary> Is anyone else familiar with this problem?
<chillitom> NicolasM14, I just noticed it's the same for Thunderbird so I'm guessing it's a XulRunner problem
<tsimpson> ITguru: it depends on the firewall, but for most domestic firewalls, no
<spaceninja> iHAL: you wont find any real truth outside yourself anyway
<hbekel> ITguru: if they are set up to do so, yes
<spaceninja> no
<enzo> hi
<Sparkie> where would i type: wget http://unrealircd.icedslash.com/Unreal3.2.8.tar.gz
<joaopinto> !source | Sparkie
<ubottu> Sparkie: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<joaopinto> ops
<spaceninja> it doesn't matter what I say
<iHAL> spaceninja: I just found their approach to be unfocused.  It was like reading a high school freshman's english paper
<joaopinto> !compiling | spaceninja
<ubottu> spaceninja: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Weredictionary> For example, I've attempted to replace the sound for failed logins with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qnd-hdmgfk , but it refuses to play when I fail to log in.
<mobi-sheep> !terminal >: Sparkie
<NicolasM14> chillitom: Yes, I also have the problem with thunderbird too. I think solving one solves the both.
<enzo> i'd like to install 1.6 version of subversion on my jaunty, any tutorial ? just a dpkg -i deb maybe ?
<mobi-sheep> !terminal > Sparkie
<ubottu> Sparkie, please see my private message
<Sparkie> kk
<iHAL> where I come from, that would have been a failure for lack of evidence and focus
<spaceninja> !compiling | Sparkie
<ubottu> Sparkie: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Sparkie> cheers everyone :) make life easy
<mobi-sheep> Sparkie: You need to learn how to use Terminal.  It's the best thing ever. :)
<anddy> www.thezeitgeistmovement.com
<Sparkie> righto :)
<iHAL> no anddy, just no
<NicolasM14> chillitom: I saw that there's a font problem on ubuntu 9.04 because of the new screen detection but I don't think it's related beacause mine only happend with FX and TB betas (the standard ubuntu firefox 3.0 well works on the same profile)
<Weredictionary> I suppose not.
<spaceninja> iHAL: we all live inside our informaion boxes, the guy(s) who made this movie also have their boxes, but they think they got the whole picture, which no human will ever attain during one lifetime
<ale_> hallo everybody. I have an nvidia 7800 and I'd like to install the nvidia drivers. Now if I search for nvidia-gtx in synaptic, I find several versions (96,173,180,71).. which should I install for enabling the visual effects? Thanks a lot
<mobi-sheep> ale_: System --> Admin --> Hardware Drivers.
<ITguru> Rewt`, tsimpson hbekel - Thanks for that, I thought I was going mad! - I just needed confirmation
<ale_> mobi-sheep: it doesnt work
<ale_> mobi-sheep: I mean, there's nothing in there
<iHAL> you'd be surprised spaceninja, just open your mind and get your head in the game
<iHAL> don't have some video do it for you
<histo> ale_: it should detect your card and show that there are restricted drivers availible. if not try the 180 drivers.
<mobi-sheep> ale_: Did you install Jaunty recently?  Did you update / upgrade everything already
<histo> ale_: or you can use drivers from nvidia if you want
<histo> !nvidia > ale_
<ubottu> ale_, please see my private message
<ale_> thanks
<NicolasM14> Anyone have clues about our problem (chillitom and I)
<ale_> I'll try looking at the binaryhowto :)
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: What problem? :>
<spaceninja> iHAL: I know, I don't watch videos, but I believe they have their purposes, like everything else,  whether it's perceived as good or bad, when everything is just relative to eachother.
<yaad> sound not working
<histo> chillitom: i thought there was a fix posted on gnome-look some file you edit.
<yaad> ubuntu 8.04
<iHAL> jesus spaceninja, take a stand on the issue
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: The one we discuss is about a menu font proble with Firefox and thunderbird betas with ubuntu 9.04
<histo> chillitom: some of the dark themes have directions in the tar.gz
<iHAL> get your head up there
<iHAL> when you do that, you'll learn how stupid that movie was
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: You're using betas? ^.^
<spaceninja> iHAL: you don't need an opinion about stuff, it locks your mind.
<orangey> hey all!
<NicolasM14> Mine is that font is to large. chillitom's is that it's too dark.
<orangey> any ideas how I can install flash 9 again on jaunty? Flash 10 is unusable.
<chillitom> histo, i'll take a look
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: Shut down the firefox.  Rename ".mozilla" to ".mozilla-backup" and see if the problem still is there.
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: It's in your home directory (~/user).  This will start firefox on a new profile.
<iHAL> I've been listening in on that issue before I saw zeitgeist and to be honest, I thought it was rather childish.  Now opinion wise, those without an opinion can do nothing about the problem, it's only those with conviction that bring about action
<iHAL> without that opinion, you are the sheep spaceninja
<necko> hi
<necko> anybody there
<spaceninja> iHAL: I have opinions about stuff, I just don't care about those who doesn't bring me any good.
<iHAL> then you are the sheep and the easily swayed
<spaceninja> iHAL: if it doesn't feel good, then stop doing it.
<spaceninja> iHAL: so?
<iHAL> that's a piss poor attitude in life spaceninja
<bazhang> iHAL, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<spaceninja> are you holier than me if I'm a sheep?
<nperry> !netsplit
<bazhang> spaceninja, you too please
<iHAL> nope, just a man
<spaceninja> what?
<iHAL> anyways, I'm off to install arch
<unop> spaceninja, offtopic ..
<bazhang> !ot | iHAL spaceninja
<gartral> freedroidRPG fails with my Intrepid savefile...
<bazhang> iHAL, please continue with spaceninja in #ubuntu-offtopic (not here)
<spaceninja> want to continue? :)
<iHAL> not continuing, leaving
<spaceninja> oh well, I wanted to learn something
<iHAL> no, busy, installing arch linux
<thecrome> Hey
<nperry> Welcome back :P
<orangey> any ideas how to downgrade flash 10 to flash 9 in jaunty?
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: I already tried the new profile, that's the first thing I done infact. Nothing changes, the font is still too big for menus. What a screenshot ?
<mobi-sheep> orangey: What's your issue with Flash?  Flash 10 is doing great for me.
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: Do send the SS.
<Q_Continuum> Upgrading from 8.10->9.04, via a fresh install on a secondary HD, then copying over home directory; would I encounter any extra difficulties if I went from 32 to 64-bit at the same time?
<thecrome> Got a server running at a friends (a distance away) with ubuntu server, and I would like to open some ports in his router... But the routers web interface is not compatible with lynx (I think the lack of javascript support is the reason.) Is it possible to bypass this somehow?
<Co_17_allone> Hy Marina|Lappy
<orangey> mobi-sheep: I'm using old systems, and it's unbelievably slow
<gharz> guys, i've installed xubuntu-desktop.... how to i complete uninstall xubuntu-desktop (i.e. xfce login, etc.)?
<orangey> mobi-sheep: in fact, it's really slow even on a modern system
<Co_17_allone> #buntu
<orangey> mobi-sheep: basically I'm having problems I never have had with flash sticking on videos.
<indus> help with update notifier needed
<joaopinto> thecrome, have you tried links ?  I am not sure about the JS support
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: SS ? what's that ?
<thecrome> joaopinto: Nope, I thought it was more or less exactly the same ;P
<mobi-sheep> orangey: You can download Flash 9 / Flash 10 linux tar gz.  Untar it and you'll get libso...something.  Place it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<thecrome> but I'll try, thanks
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: SS --> Screenshot.
<yao_ziyuan> i have a usb webcam
<orangey> mobi-sheep: thanks
<yao_ziyuan> can linux run it with a standard driver?
<indus> yao_ziyuan: yes it can i too have usb webcam
<gharz> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mobi-sheep> orangey: No problem.  I assume you're using Firefox.
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: sorry :) I send it in some seconds.
<indus> yao_ziyuan: which webcam is it?
<sindre> Question: Just installed netbook-remix on top of ubuntu studio jaunty using this "how to" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-netbook-remix-in-ubuntu-810804.html Every thing works fine exept from when i open a window (program) it goes to maximized by default, and thats okey, but the line whit exit, minimize and maximize buttons disapperes when window is maximized.. How can i fix this? Ive tried too google it but aint shure what to search for (my 
<orangey> mobi-sheep: yep, I am.
<progre55> hey guys, any programs to convert .ogv video into avi or smth? )
<mobi-sheep> !info vlc | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<WilliamBlake> hi, i want to encode ALAC, but can't find an application in the repositories!
<mobi-sheep> progre55: VLC can convert on-the-fly for you.
<progre55> mobi-sheep, I've been using vlc, but never knew it could convert videos :)
<dagomar> I have a problem, my apache user doesnt have rights to change files that were put in its directory by another user. I tried making them part of the same group, but that didnt work, the file can only be modified by the other user. How can I change this?
<thecrome> joaopinto: got 404/notfound, so I'm guessing its because of the JS.... The URL is http://10.0.0.138/javascript:GoAndRemember('/cgi/b/games/ov and so on')
<gsd> what's the command to open the Screen Resolution application?
<mobi-sheep> progre55: You probably need to figure out how to.  Look in VLC wikipedia or something.  :)
<wtv> how do i change the default keyboard layout in xubuntu?
<progre55> mobi-sheep, thanks man :)
<ajah> i`ve installed flashplugin-nonfree and i have sound on the videos but the video is very choppy i would say i don`t have any video at all
<Kahomono> Question: I am getting "Could not open location 'davs://{servername}:2078/'  HTTP Error: Connection terminated unexpectedly" in Jaunty/Nautilus when trying to connect to a secure WebDAV on port 2078. That message comes after I answer the login prompt. I am successfully connected to this volume from Windoze machines on the same LAN.
<gsd> mobi-sheep: you know how to call this from the console: System->Preferences->screen resolution
<mobi-sheep> gsd: Not quite sure.  Try gksudo nvidia-settings
<gsd> :)
<Almindor> hello
<kholerabb1> can I install nemo on jaunty?
<Almindor> I have a relatively new machine with integrated intel graphics card
<Almindor> should I install 8.10 or 9.04?
<Almindor> I read that intel gfx driver in 9.04 in combination with latest X is performing horribly
<gordonjcp> kholerabb1: probably, what's nemo?
<yao_ziyuan> indus: HISPEED
<edi_99> Hi. I'm having trouble when watching youtube and resizing the vid to fullscreen. The screen just fades to black and then freezes. What should I do?
<mobi-sheep> Almindor: 9.04 is the latest version.  You should not always believe what you hear.  Problems vary for every user.
<yao_ziyuan> indus: TOPSEED
<yao_ziyuan> indus: TOPSPEED
<mobi-sheep> Almindor: And if you are feeling unease, you should stick with Ubuntu LTS 8.04.  I find Jaunty to be working well for me.
<Almindor> mobi-sheep, well honestly 9.04 is a failure for me (Ati mobility radeon x1600)
<indus> yao_ziyuan: thats  the name of webcam?
<Almindor> mobi-sheep, but I don't need 3d on this intel machine, just nice 2d speeds (and phoronix is a pretty decent source IMHO)
<indus> yao_ziyuan: what is the problem with the webcam? does it not work?
<mobi-sheep> Almindor: Did you look up the problems / solution on Ubuntu Community site?
<sindre> Question: Just installed netbook-remix on top of ubuntu studio jaunty using this "how to" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-netbook-remix-in-ubuntu-810804.html Every thing works fine exept from when i open a window (program) it goes to maximized by default, and thats okey, but the line whit exit, minimize and maximize buttons disapperes when window is maximized.. How can i fix this? Ive tried too google it but aint shure what to search for (my 
<quazimodo_> anybody know how i can use a livecd to modify the fstab of an existing ubuntu installation?
<yao_ziyuan> indus: trying
<Almindor> mobi-sheep, there's none, ati dropped r500- cards from fglrx drivers and older ones don't support this new X
<mobi-sheep> sindre: That's netbook.  You should right-click on the taskbar (which the window is) and you'll get a menu.
<Almindor> mobi-sheep, I'm stuck without proper 3d on 9.04 (will downgrade tho)
 * Almindor usually keeps with latest as well, but gfx performance is a must
<mobi-sheep> Almindor: Good luck.  I don't think you can downgrade, but yeah.  You might have to install it again. :(
<indus> in terminal type lsusb
<yao_ziyuan> indus: xsane recognized the webcam and can take a picture but the picture is nonsense
<rw> Hi. I'm wondering if there is a way to disable the 60 second waiting period when trying to shutdown or log out.
<hbekel> quazimodo_: boot the live cd, mount the partition that hosts /etc/fstab, edit it, umount, done
<sgallagh> Almindor: what's wrong with the open-source "radeon" driver?
<indus> yao_ziyuan: name of webcam is topspeed?
<Almindor> sgallagh, it doesn't do shaders well
<Almindor> sgallagh, try savage2 or penumbra (I payed for both, so no I'm not sticking with radeon at least not yet)
<deany> radeon driver blows with full 3D games.. its ok for games like hedgewars tho
<deany> hence, im back on intrepic
<Almindor> yeah, will do same on this machine
<DJones> rw: I think this will help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/364858
<Almindor> I think I'll stick with 8.10 for intel too
<Kahomono> I am getting "Could not open location 'davs://{servername}:2078/'  HTTP Error: Connection terminated unexpectedly" in Jaunty/Nautilus when trying to connect to a secure WebDAV on port 2078. That message comes after I answer the login prompt.   I am successfully connected to this volume from Windoze machines on the same LAN.
<yao_ziyuan> indus: yes
<Polterge|st> I have a question about getting pidgin to work in Ubuntu 9.04. Why is it that I have to do "killall pidgin; mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old; pidgin &"   to get pidgin to work everytime and how can I keep my current settings so that it will logon every time from now on with the settings I've added ?
<yao_ziyuan> indus: i'm in china and it's probably a small chinese brand
<yao_ziyuan> indus: Gsou Technology (Shenzhen) Co., Ltd.,formerly known as(Shenzhen Topspeed ... Gsou tiny portable webcam,specially designed for laptop pc.pc camera. more ...
<ard1an> ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04 Wich is better ?
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: That's strange thing I heard.  Try and start Pidgin with a clean state, then from there... make new settings to suit your needs.  And see if it start again without moving .purple.
<indus> yao_ziyuan: try command lsusb in terminal
<Polterge|st> mobi-sheep, I have tried that and it will not connect out
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: Is it possible that you're using outdated .purple folder (settings)?
<NicolasM14> ard1an: last one is better of course.
<ard1an> Oks :)
<Kerio> but beware of lots of bug
<Polterge|st> mobi-sheep, I don't know how they would be outdated. I  updated to Ubuntu 9.04
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: Then I don't know why this is happening but it is probably annoying.  I can't help you.  Sorry.
<TarBar> I was just installing ubuntu server, My computer shutdown and now when I try to start it up I'm unable to boot into the cd...
<TarBar> any ideas?
<Kerio> im gonna wait til i try the 9.04
<yao_ziyuan> indus: Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<NicolasM14> ard1an: I just updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and except a firefox beta 3.5 problem all works perfvectly on my laptop.
<yao_ziyuan> indus: anyway, i found the manufacturer's website and it only provides windows drivers
<yao_ziyuan> indus: is it true that normally a usb webcam can use linux's standard driver?
<kholerabb1> my webcam works
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/3434/fx31b3jaunty.png and http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/8163/fx30jaunty.png
<indus> yao_ziyuan: in the linux world ,there is no such thing as a driver for most hardware
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: Is this related to System --> Preferences --> Appearances --> (Look Under Fonts Size) ?
<indus> yao_ziyuan: all reverse engineered into the kernel itself, i have a usb webcam logitech which works without installing anything
<gsd> how can I change the screen resolution in gnome2/ubuntu through the console (and not by xorg.conf) ?
<Kahomono> I have a new question.  I am asking the question [I am getting "Could ... ... Windoze machines on the same LAN.] and it is not even being acknowledged.  It appears to conform to the guidelines I have read for a reasonable if not "good" question here.  Can someone tell me why it should be, to all appearances, invisible?
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: I'm in 96dpi in system prefs. And no other program have this pb except Thunderbird 3.0 beta which is based on the same engine as FX...
<orochi_> arg...no information at all about openoffice on the oracle site or in their faq :< i suspect a lot of the java projects are going to get the axe as well
<indus> yao_ziyuan: it actually uses the gspca kernel module/driver whatever you call it
<Almindor> indus, um.. "into the kernel itself" not quite, depends on how the kernel is compiled and which modules are loaded but in the end it is drivers
<yao_ziyuan> indus: you mean the kernel specializes for every major hardware brand?
<orochi_> (our office just migrated from ms office to open office recently, it's really too bad)
<Almindor> indus, windows has some "default" drivers too
<yao_ziyuan> indus: anyway i have a win xp virtual machine in vbox and i may use this usb device in it...
<Almindor> yao_ziyuan, nah, he just ment to say that drivers in linux are usually part of the kernel package group
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: Well, since you're using 7inch netbook, you might be well off with 72 DPI.  And you're using Beta, which shouldn't be helped at all.  Also, you could use Font Rendering --> Subpixel smoothing (LCD).
<Almindor> yao_ziyuan, with minor exceptions of course (e.g: proprietary nvidia driver or something new which didn't get into the given kernel release)_
<indus> Almindor: yeah
<yao_ziyuan> is xsane an app for webcam?
<quazimodo_> how can I modify the fstab of an existing ubuntu installation with a live cd?
<EdgEy> scanner
<mobi-sheep> !info xsane | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.996-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 300 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Almindor> oh btw
<indus> yao_ziyuan: many webcams are using the same chip inside which is how linux loads the kernel modules for that device
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: no, using a tohsiba 15" laptop. I just reduced the firefox window size to make the SS smaller...
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep:
<NicolasM14> I have to go. If anyone have clues, just post here. I'll read it when I'll be back. Thanks !
<Almindor> how do you make an ntfs disk/partition automount on boot
<Almindor> I don't want to manually edit fstab
<yao_ziyuan> my xsane can capture an image, but just nonsense. i think maybe i should do some parameter tuning
<Almindor> (the disk is found but in 9.04 you need to open it to mount it)
<Polterge|st> oh well maybe after I reboot later on my .purple folder settings will stick and pidgin will connect out for me without me having to change my settings
<mobi-sheep> yao_ziyuan: Did you try cheese?
<mobi-sheep> !info cheese | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<Polterge|st> if not then I may have to uninstall pidgin and erase the .purple folder and reinstall pidgin from scratch
<indus> yao_ziyuan: yours is zstar micro which uses gspca module
<yao_ziyuan> mobi-sheep: so you mean xsane isn't for webcams?
<younder> rlol
<mobi-sheep> yao_ziyuan: It's for scanners. :)
<Polterge|st> and if that doesn't work then I dunno
<yao_ziyuan> !
<indus> try the software xawtv which helps you tweak ur settings
<stpr> could someone suggest me a good blogging application for ubuntu? thanks...
<yao_ziyuan> so cheese is the typical app for webcams?
<stib> Hi All. Where do I find the images for the login splash screen (Gnome)
<indus> yao_ziyuan: xsane can take pictures from a webcam yes
<mobi-sheep> yao_ziyuan: Yes.  That's correct.
<indus> yao_ziyuan: ya cheese is for capturing images from webcam true
<yao_ziyuan> my xsane result is just some grayscale lines
<indus> But dont expect it to adjust
<indus> yao_ziyuan: for me too xsane doesnt work
<indus> yao_ziyuan: try xawtv from synaptic
<mobi-sheep> !usplash | stib
<ubottu> stib: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hbekel> Kahomono: you're question was not very specific, and you haven't given much information. try to narrow it down. does it happen with other browsers, too? is the problem on the client or server side? Can you see anything in the server error log (if available to you) etc...
<indus> yao_ziyuan: lets you tweak ur settings
<Polterge|st> you can use ekiga to take a picture with your webcam though can't you ?
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> cheese works!
<stib> mobi-sheep: thanks
<mobi-sheep> yao_ziyuan: Here you go! :)
<mobi-sheep> stib: Welcomed.
<yao_ziyuan> thank you all
<Polterge|st> ekiga wouldn't give you as much options as something like cheese probably but still allows you to take a simple picture
<indus> yao_ziyuan: cool
<yao_ziyuan> and i think cheese should be more automatically integrated into the system
<yao_ziyuan> like in windows, a webcam is automatically in the device tree
<indus> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html  this page says your webcam works very well
<yao_ziyuan> seamless integration with windows explorer
<mobi-sheep> yao_ziyuan: Linux is NOT Windows.  Keep that in mind. ;)
<Kahomono> hbekel: thanks I was just checking the log site to see if I was squelched.  The problem appears to be on the client side, since the Windows machines can connect the server would seem to be OK.  I tried both Nautilus and Firefox, neither can connect from the Jaunty box.  If you can tell me where to look I will check the server logs, I am more of a Windows jockey
<indus> mobi-sheep: webcam integration will soon be as good as in windows
<gsd> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<indus> laptops webcams work better here i think
<Crash> i guys can somebody tell me why jaunty loads in 5mins 40sec on my 2.54ghz pentium 4? its installed on ext4 partition by the way
<stpr> I'm looking for a desktop utility for posting to a blog site like blogger. Can someone suggest me one? thanks
<mobi-sheep> indus: No problem in webcam integration for non-laptop devices.  Cheese is only a webcam apps. :)
<mobi-sheep> No point*  ^^
<indus> hehe
<indus> actually my logitech cam needs tweaking with xawtv for brightness
<indus> or its very very dark
<hbekel> Kahomono: sorry, i don't know much about webdav. if it's provided by some apache server, check it's error logs (probably /var/log/httpd/error.log, but that depends on the server configuration)
<indus> and it loses settings on reboot
<progre55> !info screencast
<ubottu> Package screencast does not exist in jaunty
<indus> ok gtg can help only one person a day :)
<indus> bye folks cheers :)
<progre55> !info recordmonitor
<ubottu> Package recordmonitor does not exist in jaunty
<progre55> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Kahomono> hbekel: see my PM
<snek> i'm having a problem with Flash under Ubuntu Intrepid x64, a video will play fine on the first tab i open, but if i open more tabs it seems to stop working and just shows a grey box
<Kahomono> thanks all and good morning
<progre55> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Ali-smith> Hi all. Im new can any give me some directions? :)
<progre55> !screencast | progre55
<ubottu> progre55, please see my private message
<GNUix> snek: I'm having the same issue, I suspect its because by default its using the 32bit flash plugin.  when I get some time I'm going to remove flash and download it from adobe and install myself to see if that fixes it
<snek> yeah i sort of figure that would be the problem too, let me login to home where i have Jaunty 32bit installed and test if that works without problems
<sata> There's no sound in my laptop(Dell studio 1555) after i installed jaunty. I also tried building alsa-1.0.19 but with no success. Please help.
<devilbues> exit
<snek> GNUix: yes it seems to work fine at home
<mobi-sheep> snek GNUix | If you're running amd 64bit -- Use http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<snek> GNUix: guess it is a x64 problem
<quantum> hi there , I installed torcs from synaptic yesterday , it worked fine but today the quick race and non-championship races are not working ... they load and keep showing READY
<GNUix> snek: that sucks.. easy to fix tho, just remove the flash plugin from the repos and install it from adobe.. I don't see why they wouldn't use the 64bit plugin
<Wolf23> Help me!! why i got this message?  Failed to launch xine. Is it correctly installed in /usr/bin? <-- what can i do and i am using amd 64
<snek> mobi-sheep: thnks for the link, will try it out right away
<mobi-sheep> GNUix: flashplugin non-free.  Not free. :)
<Polterge|st> can anyone help me figure out why I have to move my .purple folder everytime to get pidgin to connect out ?
<GNUix> mobi-sheep: and? I installed flashplugin non-free .. so why have the 32bit version available and not the 64bit version?
<mobi-sheep> snek: Download the TAR.  Untar it and you'll get libso.something.so.  Place it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<snek> mobi-sheep: kk will give it a shot
<Polterge|st> the alternative if you want the non free is to just get ubuntu-tweak
<Polterge|st> that program has some nice features to it
<JuJuBee> Is something up with Dolphin?  When I start it it uses 90+%CPU for about 10 minutes then settles down to normal.
<abama2> how to view the file install path from package using apt-get install ppp?
<heath|work> !signature
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about signature
<mobi-sheep> GNUix: The practice of sticking with Open Source.  The same concept why Flash isn't installed by Default.  Also, there were problems when it comes to amd64.  People tried to wrap 32bit around with nswrapper(sp?) to run on 64 but it's not working as well as native amd64 flash plugin. :)
<heath|work> !GPG error
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GPG error
<Polterge|st> heath|work, google "fix gpg errors"
<snek> mobi-sheep: thx, it worked like a charm!
<Polterge|st> you will have to import some keys I think
<mobi-sheep> snek: Welcome. :)
<Polterge|st> I fixed mine awhile back
<Polterge|st> it requires a bit of terminal stuff though
<nencio> a
<abama2> how to get file installed path using "apt-get install xxx"?
<GNUix> mobi-sheep: my point exactly, so why would ubuntu by default install the 32bit wrapped up for a 64bit machine? if your on a 64bit arch why not just use 64bit by default. The 32bit is just as non-free as the 64bit version
<heath|work> Polterge|st, I'm on it
<heath|work> I just remember there being a really easy way
<hydra__> is there any way to install fglrx on 9.04?
<abama2> any hint?
<mobi-sheep> GNUix: There were no amd64 bit plugin by default in the past.  And what we have now is a pre-release of amd64 plugin. . It's not declared official nor stable yet
<erUSUL> GNUix: 64 bit version is still beta afaik
<erUSUL> !ati | hydra__
<okds2432> hi there
<ubottu> hydra__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> abama2: you want the list of files a package contains?
<stpr> can someone help me please?
<GNUix> mobi-sheep: I didn't know it was a pre-release, I installed it on my gentoo boxes seems like it must have been a couple of months ago.. with 9.04 just released a couple of days ago I would have figured..nevermind.. its easy to fix.. no point debating politics
<erUSUL> !ask | stpr
<ubottu> stpr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> !anyone | stpr
<ubottu> stpr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abama2> erUSUL: yes, i want the list of files installed to filesystem
<hydra__> erUSUL: that wiki page doesnt even cover 9.04
<erUSUL> abama2: dpkg -L packagename
<okds2432> anyone here know about installing a wireless device?
<mobi-sheep> GNUix: As long as our problems get solved. :)
<stratovarius> hi all
<heath|work> okds2432, what device?
<stratovarius> who may help me to configure tor and vidalia? I m not able to let them work
<abama2> erUSUL: thanks a lot
<erUSUL> hydra__: the procedure is the same go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<MyWay> hi all
<okds2432> belkin usb wireless adapter
<grawity> stratovarius: I could try
<koshar1> okds2432 probobly
<heath|work> okds2432, plug it in and sudo lspci -vv then pastebin the output
<hydra__> erUSUL: the driver doesn't appear on the list
<stpr> i'm looking for a desktop application so i can post to my blogs. Is there any ?
<erUSUL> hydra__: what ati card do you have?
<erUSUL> !info drivel | stpr
<ubottu> stpr: drivel (source: drivel): Blogging client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-3.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 394 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<stratovarius> grawity, tnanx a lot...what should i do to let them work? i installed vidalia and tor...but im not sure bout their configuration....
<abama2> erUSUL: what is the packagename like?
<hydra__> erUSUL: radeon xpress 1100
<MyWay> i'm installing ubuntu 9.04, and i'm doing the manual partition to ext4, i'd also like to have /home in a separate partition, but i'm not sure how it works, i mean: if i make 2 partitions: one mount point / and one mount point to /home will my applications automatically go to home? so if i reinstall i will not have to configure all again? thanks
<stpr> ubottu: Thanks!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thanks!!!
<grawity> stratovarius: Usually, there are two parts. 1) Start Vidalia. 2) Configure the applications you want to "anonymize" (Firefox for example)
<erUSUL> abama2: for example "drivel"
<erUSUL> stpr: ubottu is a bot
<stratovarius> grawity, vidalia onion is green, i have torbutton for firefox too but when i turn it on no page will open
<okds2432> got like 15 pages of info
<stratovarius> grawity, i'd like to anonymize firefox
<grawity> stratovarius: Does it say "Timed out" or "Connection refused" or something else?
<heath|work> okds2432, just find the Belkin section and paste it
<heath|work> okds2432, to pastie.com
<okds2432> i will have to look around for cd-rom that came with the usb adapter
<zk> anyone tried to use avahi to set a mdns hostname with avahi-set-hostname? it says access denied even if i'm root - ubuntu jaunty here
<prometheus765> hi, is there a way or tool to set font antialiasing for QT3/4 apps? I want to enable this without installing KDE. Anyone?
<abama2> erUSUL: for example, apt-cache policy ppp, it outputs: "ppp: installed 2.4.4rel-9ubuntu2, ...", what should be the packagename?
<heath|work> okds2432, no... I just need to know the chipset it uses
<stratovarius> grawity, firefox now says e to add an exception
<erUSUL> abama2: ppp
<mitchell> Please help me with my question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140504
<stratovarius> grawity, tell me if my english is not clear...im italian =)
<grawity> stratovarius: What address you're trying to open?
<lvs> hi all
<okds2432> model # f5d7050
<stratovarius> grawity, google...but the problem is with every site...my router one too
<zohaib> hey
<grawity> stratovarius: All sites ask to add an exception?
<stratovarius> grawity, yes
<okds2432> i need to go shopping bbl
<grawity> stratovarius: Even non-SSL ones? (without https://)
<heath|work> okds2432, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190747
<stratovarius> grawity, may u give me an exemple?
<prometheus765> is there a way or tool to set font antialiasing for QT3/4 apps without having KDE installed?
<heath|work> OkropNick, looks like you need to sudo modprobe rt73
<grawity> stratovarius: http://www.google.com/
<heath|work> sorry OkropNick
<grawity> stratovarius: That one really should _not_ ask for an exception :/
<Caesi> hi all, could anyone help me with installing Office 2k7 under wine?
<heath|work> Caesi, ?
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: I don't think you want to install that under Wine.
<OkropNick> heath|work: no problemo ;)
<Caesi> mobi-sheep: why not?
<stratovarius> grawity, if i try to open the link u gave me it says me to add an exception =(
<mobi-sheep> !info virtualbox | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: Package virtualbox does not exist in jaunty
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: You probably want to run VirtualBox instead.
<heath|work> ^^ agrees
<Caesi> mobi-sheep: ah okeydo, I'll try it with that.. thnx also heath|work
<mobi-sheep> !info virtualbox-ose | Caesi
<ubottu> Caesi: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<Polterge|st> can anyone tell me why I have to move my .purple folder to .purple_old to get pidgin to connect out ?
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: This allow you to use XP on Ubuntu.  And when you get your XP / Vista set up, you can install Office 2k7 and any other Windows-based applications.
<deany> virtualbox 2.2 from virtualbox site works with jaunty
<Caesi> thanks mobi-sheep, deany
<Polterge|st> I mean I know it creates a new .purple folder but the question is why won't it save my current settings the next time I launch pidgin
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: Check your permissions?
<stratovarius> grawity, may we control torbutton and vidalia parameters or something else?
<Polterge|st> mobi-sheep, I thought about that also
<Polterge|st> I don't know what permissions I should set on all that stuff though in order to not mess anything up
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: My .purple contains a --> drwx------
<Polterge|st> I'll check mine
<grawity> stratovarius: Hmm, check your proxy settings -- they should look like this http://sine.cluenet.org/~grawity/dump/firefox-socks-config.png -- except for the SOCKS port!
<Ojii> is there an easy way to get the nvidia drivers running on jaunty?
<Ojii> any attempt i did failed
<grawity> Polterge|st: Have you tried running Pidgin in debug mode? Open terminal, run pidgin --debug
<MyWay> how many gBs are needed by the / partition?
<stratovarius> grawity, now if i try to open last link u gave me firefox says me connection refused by proxy server
<Polterge|st> mobi-sheep, mine is also drwx------
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: You can ask Pidgin/Purple team.  They do have IRC channel.  Just a thought.
<Polterge|st> mobi-sheep, last time I went in there they were grumpy
<Polterge|st> I am reluctant to talk to them
<mobi-sheep> Polterge|st: They always are grumpy.  I have been there before. :\
<grawity> stratovarius: Ah, hmm. Then: Manual configuration, HTTP/SSL/FTP/Gopher proxy EMPTY.
<yacc> What's the correct way to setup hibernation with swap being in an encrypted LVM volume?
<stratovarius> grawity, what? i dont understand
<mobi-sheep> yacc: If you're concerned, you might as well encrypt your entire hard drive like I did.  :)
<Polterge|st> the first thing I will try is to just wait until I reboot and see if it saves my current config
<Polterge|st> if it does not then I will try the debug parameter
<jtholmes> myway what are you trying to do
<Caesi> mobi-sheep: so I'll have to install WinXP on that virtual box; it's not possible to run Office without an OS?
<hydra__> Anyone successfuly installed and used fglrx in 9.04?
<naught101> is freepascal provided by the package "gpc" in the repos?
<yacc> mobi-sheep, it's encrypted, but now I wonder how to make hibernation (ideally without relying on the BIOS/ACPI) work.
<deany> are there any xorg.conf options using the open radeon driver to make Wine more stable?
<MyWay> jtholmes: i'm trying to have separate partitions: / and /home and swap
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: That's right.  And this will ensure that you'll not face any problems when it comes to native OS versus Wine.
<MyWay> i'm installing ubuntu right now
<Caesi> mobi-sheep: perfect, thanks a lot for your help
<stratovarius> grawity, manual configuration in torbutton, proxy configuration in firefox or in vidalia?
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: I have few applications in Windows that I use occasionally. :)
<deany> i know there is "UseFastTLS"   "0"   for the fglrx driver.
<Caesi> mobi-sheep: ok :) how's the speed - ok?
<yacc> mobi-sheep, so how can I make it resume from a volume inside an encryped LVM container?
<khensthoth> MyWay, base installation of ubuntu on / is about 2.2GB, although you probably want around 5 GB to accommodate all the programs that you are going to instasll
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: Seems to be good for me.  You'll have choices to size your HDD and video memory (graphic card).
<MyWay> ok khensthoth, thanks, and how much for the swap? i have 4gb ram
<jtholmes> MyWay, min on / is about 2.5 g  but would use at least 10g for growth,  /home whatever you want  and  swap 2g but that is subjective and few people agree on size of swap but i usually use 2g
<mobi-sheep> yacc: No idea.  I don't hibernate at all.  I wouldn't know.
<MyWay> ok
<yacc> mobi-sheep, useful if one has to move around.
<rahim123> hi there, my bash autocompletion isnt working on jaunty, anyone can tell me where to start looking to fix it?
<khensthoth> My Way, If you have more that much RAM it probably doesn't help much to have a lot of SWAP space. Other will disagree though
<yacc> mobi-sheep, not even that much the battery, but carrying a running laptop inside a knapsack is thermally instable ;(
<mobi-sheep> yacc: Did you try?  It should shut down... and well, prompt you for password upon power-on?
<Caesi> mobi-sheep: yeah I saw that.. I'll just have to fiddle around I guess.. thnx!
<mobi-sheep> Caesi: Good luck! :)
<yacc> mobi-sheep, yes, it prompts but never resumes, it just boots plainly after the hibernation.
<MyWay> should swap be logical and /home primary partition?
<mobi-sheep> yacc: You could always opt for shutdown.
<jtholmes> myway doesnt matter
<Caesi> okeydo bye!!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My Wi-Fi stops working after a while.
<skeeter_101> I am currently running 8.10 Intrepid, and I started the upgrade to 9.04 and was notified during the upgrade that there was an issue with "fglrx".  Can someone shed some light on this topic?  I have a Mobility Radeon X1400 video card and fglrx is running fine now........and am concerned about the upgrade and fglrx.
<Ojii> can anyone help me with jaunty nvidia drivers?
<zamba> i have a problem getting the correct display resolution in X
<MyWay> ok jtholmes
<khensthoth> My Way, Yea. My partitions are all logical ones
<zamba> my graphic card is a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<MyWay> ah which is the difference between primary and logical then?
<amarillion> How can I make rhythmbox play music to my usb headset, not the speakers?
<jtholmes> myway you only get 4 primary and one has to be extended if you dont use all in the other primaries
<yacc> mobi-sheep, yeah, that's what I'm doing now, but that means probably around 5 minutes for booting and starting up everything needed. :(
<amarillion> I know how to get skype to use the headset, but not other programs
<mobi-sheep> yacc: It beat wasting infinite hours of figuring out the workaround. ;)
<jtholmes> myway usually most of the disk space is in the extended partition
<skeeter_101> I am currently running 8.10 Intrepid, and I started the upgrade to 9.04 and was notified during the upgrade that there was an issue with "fglrx".  Can someone shed some light on this topic?  I have a Mobility Radeon X1400 video card and fglrx is running fine now........and am concerned about the upgrade and fglrx.
<yacc> mobi-sheep, not exactly, considering that my laptop will probably be used for work for the next 2-3 years as is, ...
<jtholmes> myway then you carve it up
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is there any java based gif animation creator for linux ?
<yacc> mobi-sheep, figuring out the itches makes somewhat sense, I'd say ;)
<stratovarius> grawity, same error =(..i ve configured like the like u gave me
<Pici> skeeter_101: The version of xorg that 9.04 uses is not supported by fglrx, but the open source 'ati' drivers work fine on my x1400 on my Thinkpad
<mobi-sheep> !fglrx | skeeter_101
<ubottu> skeeter_101: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MyWay> ok thanks you all
<MyWay> now that i have my /home partition all config files will automatically go to /home?
<Ojii> mobi-sheep: that page doesn't work for jaunty, at least not for me...
<skeeter_101> Pici:  is your thinkpad running 9.04?
<MyWay> and i will not need to backup my /home anymore?
<Pici> skeeter_101: Indeed
<mobi-sheep> Ojii: Sorry. I only try to shed some lights on that topic.
<Ojii> np mobi-sheep
<skeeter_101> Pici:  are you saying that I would just have to go through the config of it after the upgrade?
<Ojii> but anyone really know how to fix the nvidia drivers?
<jtholmes> MyWay, yes (probably) to config files to home, no to backup you always have to backup what you want to preserve no matter what partiton it is on
<MyWay> ok thanks jtholmes
<jtholmes> myway the only thing /home gives u is the ability to keep you configs between upgrades if you dont touch /home
<hbekel> Ojii: you did unload the old module before restarting X i assume?
<Pici> skeeter_101: You may need to remove xorg-driver-fglrx after the upgrade
<MyWay> yes i wanted to say this jtholmes :)
<Ojii> i did what hbekel? I just used the jockey-gtk thingy
<MyWay> so i don't have each time to save my home
<MyWay> when i reinstall
<MyWay> or upgrade
<jtholmes> MyWay, as long as you dont format /home during either process your configs are safe
<MyWay> good
<MyWay> thanks again
<vadim> i wonder whwere ubuntu is going to. if you remember I couldn't access my microSD card in jaunty. Now i found out it isn't working on 8.10 and 8.04 versions too. BUT! It works on 7.10!!! Why have ubuntu team done that? They drop important features!
<yacc> Any idea if there is a way to disable automatic hardware detection in Xorg for 8.10 or 9.04?
<skeeter_101> Pici:  without 3d acceleration......would compiz still work ok?  And if I have to remove xorg-driver-fglrx, wont that disable 3d acceleration?
<yacc> The way Ibex detects my touchscreen is driving my nuts, ...
<Polterge|st> I will bbiab guys
<Pici> skeeter_101: Yes, but then the open source driver would take over.  The 'ati' driver provides 3d acceleration as well.
<jtholmes> MyWay, but, but, before doing any of that save all of /home off to an external disk, stick ...  in case any config gets altered in some unexpected way
<khensthoth> MyWay, *some* files will need backup if you have modified them, and if you want to keep them the same. If for example you want to automount some Windows or some ntfs partition on boot, the config file is stored in / I believe. So if you want to keep this you will have to back it up.
<Polterge|st> I will try to get any updates I can get and reboot before coming back with the pidgin prob
<Polterge|st> if I still can't fix it I'll try a few other things
<hbekel> Ojii: no idea what that is. you need to at least describe the symptoms of your problem
<Warnael> yes of course
<gabeodess> how do you make a new file?  mk filename ?
<MyWay> ah ok khensthoth, anyway i deleted windows finally, i think i will use it from virtualbox if i will need ;O
<jtholmes> MyWay, /etc/fstab is the one khensthoth is talking about
<Ojii> hbekel: i can't install the drivers (can't activate them in the Hardware Drivers), on startup i get an error about nvidia
<skeeter_101> Pici:  thanx for the advice.......believe I will stay with 8.10..........."dont fix it if it aint broken"    LOL
<hbekel> Ojii: "error about nvidia"? you need to tell us the error messages
<wtv> Polterge|st left an impressive part message
<rope> Im trying to make my SiS671 video card work in Jaunty. I donwloaded the known-to-work drivers, modified my xorg.conf but now it says "Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so"  loader failed or something like that. Can anyone help me?
<nperry> Hey guys, just got a quick question going to reinstall ubuntu but i want to have split partions, got a 100
<Tumie> i want to set video1 as my default webcam, how can i do that ?
<nperry> Hey guys, just got a quick question going to reinstall ubuntu but i want to have split partions, got a 120gb how much should i have / and /home - Got 1gb ram, how much should be swap?
<wtv> nperry: you can do that while installing
<wtv> nperry: swap should be 1.5 gb
<nperry> wtv, sorry pressed enter to early for some reason
<Ojii> there's no 'downgrader' for ubuntu right?
<thiebaude> Ojii: no
<Ojii> hbekel: it's on startup... so i can't look at it now. it complains about configurations and I then tell it to use the 'default generic configurations'
<mobi-sheep> gabeodess: touch gabeodess
<gabeodess> thanks mobi-sheep
<wtv> nperry: if you're going fully linux, then set all free space as /. home is included in /
<hbekel> Ojii: sorry, can't help you then
<tikka> wtv, why would someone want to do that
<tuxFan> can you have  gnome & kde both install in the same ubuntu box
<wtv> nperry: by going fully linux, i mean there is no windows or mac partition
<tikka> i think an independant /home is a good idea
<Ojii> hbekel: are errors logged somewhere?
<hbekel> Ojii: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thiebaude> tuxFan: yes
<wtv> tikka: that's what i would do i guess
<nperry> wtv, I would prefer to have them split, in case i ever want to reinstall for any reason
<rope> Im trying to make my SiS671 video card work in Jaunty. I donwloaded the known-to-work drivers, modified my xorg.conf but now it says "Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//sis671_drv.so"  loader failed or something like that. Can anyone help me?
<wtv> nperry: ok then split em into two 6 gb partitions
<wtv> *60
<lgc> nperry, Ubuntu won't take a big share of your 120 GB, if that's what you asked. If you want Windows give it 20 0r 30 GB, some 40 GB will be more than enough for years of continuous upgrades on "/" and the rest to "/home", if you wish. The swap space is 2x as big as your ram, usually.
<Ojii> hbekel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m4e1069c6
<Ludo> Where does Ubuntu store its dict/spellcheck files for openoffice and firefox?
<rjharv> Ludo: i think aspell
<rjharv> i think
<rjharv> maybe the firefox dictionaries tho
<rjharv> o where does it store them
<rjharv> sorry
<rjharv> two seconds i will search
<joaopinto> I believe openoffices uses hunspell
<hbekel> Ojii: no errors there, so X should work fine. although your x is configured to use the 'nv' driver (non accelerated open source driver), i guess you want the accelerated drivers from nvidia?
<desafinado> hello folks, i use Firestarter for my security, and now it's detecting hit, does it safe? and if it doesn't maybe folks here can write what should i do to secure my ubuntu machine. thanks
<Wolf23> helpers how can i know my dvd burner? /dev/??
<Ojii> yes i do hbekeö
<Ojii> *hbekel
<hbekel> Ojii: sudo modinfo nvidia, please. does it show anything?
<Ojii> modinfo: could not find module nvidia
<Ojii> hbekel: "modinfo: could not find module nvidia"
<hbekel> Ojii: then it's not installed, install it.
<Ojii> hbekel: in synaptic I've installed almost anything starting with 'nvidia'
<reenignEesreveR> my svn server is on 1.6 but client is 1.5 on ubuntu 8.04. I wanna upgrade to svn1.6 but neither binaries are aviable, nor i've heard that compiling is an option
<reenignEesreveR> whats the best way to have a workaround?
<Ojii> hbekel: what exactly do i have to install?
<Ludo> rjharv: joaopinto: Thanks, but where does it store the dict?
<s41f> tello
<s41f> sniffer
<s41f> hello
<darkvertex> rope: look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958
<Wolf23> hbekel:  how can i know my dvd burner? /dev/??
<s41f> how tu sniff?
<hbekel> Wolf23: usually /dev/dvdrw or /dev/sd[a-z] depending on how it's connected
<rope> darkvertex: ok thanks
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<darkvertex> rope: np
<Wolf23> hbekel:  what should i type on terminal to see the exact one?
<Ojii> hbekel: sudo apt-get install nvidia didn't work
<Ojii> but i guess that'd be too easy anyway
<rhousand> Hi, all
<hbekel> Ojii: which card do you have?
<jtholmes> Wolf23,  /dev/sr0  /dev/sr1  ...
<hbekel> Wolf23: try ls -l /dev/dvd*
<Ojii> hbekel: nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<TuxMan3> reading a boot , and it says the following : 'If a program removes all 5,000 files
<TuxMan3> from a large directory, and puts a single file in that directory, the directory will still have
<TuxMan3> space reserved for 5,000 file entries.The only way to release this space is to remove and
<TuxMan3> re-create the directory.'
<TuxMan3> is it true?
<TuxMan3> for ext3
<rhousand> I have gnome-rdp  and I prior to upgrading from 8.10 to 9.4 could use the icon under applications to open it. however now i have to run it from the terminal suing sudo. is there away around this?
<Wolf23> hbekel:  /dev/dvd1  /dev/dvdrw1
<Wolf23>  but no one works
<hbekel> Ojii: nvidia-glx-180
<Wolf23> jtholmes: i try but how i know if its sr0 on terminal?
<Ojii> hbekel: "nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version."
<zamba> i need help fixing my screen resolution
<zamba> i have a nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] card
<jtholmes> Wolf23, wont matter if it is  /dev/srN  it will be /dev/srN everywhere
<zamba> xrandr tells me the maximum resolution is 800x600
<zamba> but i've had it at a higher resolution earlier
<rjharv> !seen mjbarks
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<zamba> i have removed the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to try and get X to use the defaults
<hbekel> Ojii: try sudo depmod -a; sudo modinfo nvidia
<zamba> but to no avail
<Ojii> hbekel: is that supposed to take ages?
<hbekel> Ojii: some time
<Ojii> ah done
<Ojii> hbekel: still says that nvidia isn't found
<s41f> How do use the fingerprint in ubuntu
<naitoe> hi
<naitoe> i come from thailand
<s41f> hii juga
<pepperjack> zamba: you can run X -configure to create an xorg.conf file in your home dir and then mv it to /etc/X11/.  or just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zamba> pepperjack: ok
<mark__> hi to all
<mark__> r u a lnux users
<thomasfedb> Hey, I'v got a tricky problem. It goes like this: I am running a virtualised smoothwall server under ubuntu server edition. The ubuntu box has 2 nics that will be connected to the vm. However i want to run open ssh on the box in a way so that: A) It can be access on LAN, even if vmware crashes (ie. when i need it...) B) I can access it via the internet via the smoothwall vm. How would I go about this?
<jtholmes> Ojii, cd /lib/modules/*;  du -a |grep nvid;  see what displays for nvidia modules
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My Wi-Fi randomly stops working.
<mark__> wat is yer citezenship friends on chat
<Pici> !ot | mark__
<ubottu> mark__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ojii> jtholmes: "5968	./kernel/drivers/video/nvidia/nvidia.ko" and "5972	./kernel/drivers/video/nvidia"
<darkvertex> zamba: you should use nvidia-glx-96 (96.43.10-0ubuntu1) -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-96
<mark__> thnx
<zamba> darkvertex: and then just 'aptitude install nvidia-glx-96'?
<jtholmes> Ojii, havent been following the conversation but you have one nvidia driver module present
<zamba> pepperjack: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg just asked me questions about the keyboard and then nothing
<mark__> chatters wat is yer citezenhip
<jtholmes> Ojii, not sure if it is the right one or not, cant help there
<perlsyntax> where can i find pygtk in ubuntu 8.10
<Ojii> jtholmes: yes but i can't activate it, actually in the "Hardware Drivers" it lists two (180/173)
<joaopinto> perlsyntax, in the repositories...
<perlsyntax> i not sure what it is called.
<pepperjack> zamba: is there a new file now in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  so you want ssh server on the host, right?
<zamba> pepperjack: yeah, but that file didn't help
<erUSUL> !software | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<zamba> pepperjack: i tried restarting X and the same problem.. still only 800x600
<thomasfedb> bobstro: yes, for rescuing the vmware server
<perlsyntax> is it call python-gtk?
<zamba> pepperjack: i'll try installing nvidia-glx-96 now
<Blinkiz> Anyone in here that can help me with why my encrypted root volume password is not asked for at startup? (cryptsetup, luks)
<hbekel> Ojii: lsmod | grep nvidia
<darkvertex> zamba: good idea
<zamba> nah
<perlsyntax> i just update to python 2.5.4 anf i get there no pygtk.
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  i think it will be difficult without the host "in front of" the firewall. otherwise, when vmware crashes, you lose the path.
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: probably
<Ojii> hbekel: no output
<perlsyntax> odd
<zamba> darkvertex: no avail
<zamba> darkvertex: unless i have to reboot the entire system to get it working..?
<hbekel> Ojii: ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<perlsyntax> then why is it not woriking when it is installed.
<darkvertex> zamba: what driver are you currently using?
<mick02> Hey this is OT but I was wondering if someone could help with a quick PHP Apache issue. I've got php pages on my server but when I try to navigate to them I can only see the source code, not the web page that I'm looking for. Anyone able to help?
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  one IP address externally, right?
<zamba> darkvertex: i have no idea.. how do i check?
<Ojii> hbekel: ls: cannot access /lib/modules/x86/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko: No such file or directory
<perlsyntax> erUSUL, not sue why is not working.
<erUSUL> perlsyntax: what is not working ?
<tikka> mick02 you need to apt-get another item, i cant recall off top of my head
<thomasfedb> bobstro: Yes, the host is connected via on nic to the modem and via annother to the hub
<hbekel> Ojii: uname -r ???
<rope> darkvertex: I've seen that page before, i did everything it says, installed the .deb, reconfigure xorg, but still not working :(
<perlsyntax> my pygtk
<zamba> darkvertex: when i try opening the display program in X i get a question if i want to use the nvidia one instead.. and the nvidia tool says that it's not activated and that i need to run nvidia-xconfig to activate it
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  you want the smoothwall firewall to protect the ubuntu box, right?
<thomasfedb> bobstro: that was the idea, yes
<Ojii> hbekel: i just copied what u wrote...
<Led_Zeppelin> I have 2 nvidia cards (1 internal, 1 externel). I have 2 monitors hooked to each of them. I would like to enable both cards but currently only 1 is active. How would I do that? I am already using the nvidia modules.
<zamba> darkvertex: and when i run nvidia-xconfig i'm suddenly brought into low graphics mode
<Led_Zeppelin> can anyone please help ?
<perlsyntax> File "hello.py", line 3, in <module>   import pygtk i got this error
<mark__> are all a filipino?
<glitsj16> perlsyntax: i believe it's python-gtk2 you're after
<mick02> tikka, I've already tried the installing the libapache2-mod-php4 but no joy
<zamba> piece of c*ap
<hbekel> Ojii: what does uname -r give?
<thomasfedb> bobstro: So basically i want to isonate one nic for vmware only
<perlsyntax> that what i have installed
<thomasfedb> *ISOLATE
<Ojii> hbekel: in what dir?
<tikka> mick02, i see you say php4?
<hbekel> Ojii: any
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  well... if the firewall dies, you want the ubuntu box to still be protected. that "one nic" is for the firewall external interface, right?
<MerlinW> hello
<Ojii> hbekel: x86
<mick02> Yeah, I'm using php4 for a project
<alleykat> Led_Zeppelin, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 can maybe help
<tikka> mick02, as far as i am aware 4 is depreciated
<tikka> mick02 okay
<darkvertex> zamba: do you see nvidia-glx-96 in System->Admin->Hardware Drivers?
<perlsyntax> i not sure why it not working.
<thomasfedb> bobstro: That one nic is connected to the net. I want ubuntu to ignore it exept for connecting the virtual machine to the net
 * alleykat came here to celebrate
<perlsyntax> maybe i    need to go   back to python 2.5.2
<hbekel> Ojii: uname -a please
<zamba> darkvertex: no, but i see "nvidia"
<jtholmes> hbekel, ojii has some nvidia driver i had him ls it a bit ago
<perlsyntax> glitsj16 you think so
<hbekel> jtholmes: yeah, but modinfo doesn't see it
<alleykat> dual screens working with ATI!! That took 2½ full workdays of constant reboots, but damn its nice
<Ojii> hbekel, jtholmes: uname -a outputs the same
<Basti> hi =) ... Just Updated my 8.10 to 9.04. Now my mouse-pointer freezes a few minutes after boot. everything else is working fine. Had the same Problem with 8.10 -> deactivating powernowd helped. In 9.04 it don't work anymore.... anybody an idea to fix that?
<neur0mancien> !vu neuro
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vu neuro
<jtholmes> hbekel, yeah strange
<tikka> mick02:  /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<glitsj16> perlsyntax: i honestly don't know
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  except for ssh... which is the tricky part. you can just leave the ubuntu host nic unaddressed and have the smoothwall vm talk to the internet. but that doesn't help with the ssh-to-ubuntu part.
<perlsyntax> i give up
<tikka> mick02: in there i have php5.conf and php5.load.. perhaps yours is missing php4 equiv
<Led_Zeppelin> alleykat, yes, I have read that.
<hbekel> Ojii: did you reboot after your latest kernel ugrade?
<Led_Zeppelin> the problem is X is not detected multiple cards. How do I have ubuntu detect multiple cards?
<jtholmes> hbekel, is he prefacing his commands with  sudo
<thomasfedb> bobstro: I have worked out how to sort the ssh. I just need to know how to make one nic fore the exclusive use of vmware.
<Ojii> hbekel: kernel upgrade? you mean since i updated to 9.04? yea i did, several times
<mick02> tikka, I'll check it out, I think maybe I'm missing a MIME type somewhere
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  i used to do a lot of firewall and vmware stuff on my linux box, but took the easy out and put dd-wrt on a linksys router.
<Caesi> hi all again :) can anyone help me with VPN clients?
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  if you leave the ubuntu host nic unaddresses, it should work. it's a bit funky but it should work.
<thomasfedb> bobstro: The nic is connected to the modem
<darkvertex> zamba: maybe you haven't check "Proprietary drivers (restricted)" in Souftware Sources?
<hbekel> jtholmes: i assumed he would; modinfo, uname, lsmod all work without, though
<timora> sooo wtf. >.>
<thomasfedb> bobstro: But will vmware still be able to use it?
<hbekel> Ojii: sudo modprobe nvidia, please
<Ojii> hbekel, jtholmes: i prefixed them with sudo when i was told
<MerlinW> i have a small problem: after boot, the gdm stay in black - have cursor - and i need to restart it, for the x start
<Ojii> hbekel: "FATAL: Module nvidia not found."
<timora> scite is refusing to run in KDE. when i execute the command in a terminal it returns with "segmentation fault", however - i can sudo scite and it works just fine. scite also runs perfectly in GNOME
<MerlinW> is have any solution for this?
<jtholmes> ojii fine
<glitsj16> mick02: did you enable your php (sudo a2enmod ...) ?
<MerlinW> not big problem, just unconfortable
<timora> any ideas why i'm getting this segmentation fault strictly as my user and only in KDE?
<mick02> glitsj16, Yeah, I've enabled it and still nothing
<zamba> darkvertex: yup, i have
<hbekel> Ojii: sudo uname -a
<Led_Zeppelin> the problem is X is not detected multiple cards. How do I have ubuntu detect multiple cards? Is there a program to do this?
<Ojii> hbekel: x86
<grawity> hbekel: uname doesn't need sudo
<hbekel> grawity: i know, but uname -a shouldn't just show x86
<MerlinW> I have a small problem: after boot, the gdm stay in black - have cursor - and i need to restart it, for the x start. Not big problem, just unconfortable. Any solution?
<hbekel> grawity: something's relly strange there
<grawity> hbekel: well, yeah :/
<zamba> darkvertex: i have exactly the same problem on another computer here.. i have running 12 computers in a lab, 11 of them works just fine with X.. the last one is stuck at 800x600..
<alleykat> uhm sry Led_Zeppelin I'm almost in every regard a total n00b myself... can you see both with lspci?
<zamba> darkvertex: as far as i can tell identical setup
<TarBar> How do I setup DHCP in ubuntu server manually?
<zamba> darkvertex: no /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ojii> hbekel: but i didn't do anything else than installing stuff with synaptic etc, didn't do any of advance stuff that might break everything
<darkvertex> zamba: they all have mx 440 card?
<MerlinW> TarBar: /etc/network/interfaces
<zamba> darkvertex: yes, exactly identical graphic adapters
<jtholmes> bbiab
<joaopinto> TarBar, you install the dhcp server package and add a /etc/network/interfaces entry for dhcp
<LinuxApe> Printing no longer works for me since the jaunty upgrade.  constant "printer not connected" errors.
<s41f> dfkl
<zamba> darkvertex: so there must be something lurking behind the scenes here
<grawity> hbekel: hmm ... unalias uname? unset uname? which uname? (just ideas)
<MerlinW> Heey anybody?:) After boot, the gdm stay in black - have cursor - and i need to restart it, for the x start. Not big problem, just unconfortable. Any solution?
<TarBar> ah
<TarBar> How do Install it?
<zamba> darkvertex: that makes one computer only run at 800x600 but the next one running happily at full resolution
<hbekel> Ojii: 'type uname'
<MerlinW> TarBar: sudo apt-get install dhcpd
<Ojii> hbekel: uname is hashed (/bin/uname)
<TarBar> MerlinW, I can't connect it to the net.
<amazing> What is the preferred way to create a clone for backup and restoration of the hard drive? I googled this but I'm looking for a solution that clones the entire drive including all non-ext3 partitions. Does anyone have a suggestion for this? Will just tar/gzip on / do the trick? How would I restore this? Thank!
<darkvertex> zamba: wow, then that is beyond me. sorry. maybe you shoukd copy everything under /etc/X11 from the other one?
<TarBar> That's why I'm trying to config dhcp..
<MerlinW> TarBar: from CD?
<TarBar> Should I just reinstall?
<zamba> darkvertex: is there a way i can compare two directories?
<TarBar> lol
<pepperjack> amazing: often just dd or tar.gz but /msg ubotu backup for more gui options
<zamba> darkvertex: like get a md5sum for a whole directory tree?
<MerlinW> TarBar: enable the cdrom repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  it *should*, yes. you can run into odd problems with various ISP devices though. by modem, you mean DSL modem?
<zamba> darkvertex: because i'm quite positive they're exactly the same
<gorgonzola> hello. i have a problem with the new jaunty kernel: i had disabled the ahci module in intrepid because it produces timeouts on my hw. ahci is now built-in. how can i disable it?
<MerlinW> anybody on my gdm problem?:D
<pepperjack> amazing: er ubottu i mean not ubotu
<TarBar> MerlinW: Sorry.. How do I do that?
<amazing> pepperjack, sorry... i'm a n00b. what do you mean by /msg ubottu backup? just type that into xchat?
<hbekel> Ojii: something is really strange with your kernel, all i can suggest is to reinstall the kernel package, reboot and check uname -a again. it should yield something like Linux box 2.6.26.8-rt16 #1 SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Feb 12 12:22:22 CET 2009 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<alleykat> yep amazin
<darkvertex> zamba: yes, sure use md5. or you could compare it visually through mc perhaps?
<Ali-smith> Hi all anyone able to help with a wireless card compatibility issue?
<lewench> If I don't have postgres in my /etc how can I reinstall this? I did sudo apt-get install postgres but its not in there.
<Ojii> hbekel: what do you mean with 'reinstall the kernel package' and if i do that do i loose my data?
<zamba> darkvertex: just copied over the whole directory tree.. same problem
<amazing> pepperjack, got it. thanks
<hbekel> Ojii: uname -r should give your kernel version
<thomasfedb> how do i configure a network interface to receive a ip via dhcp?
<zamba> darkvertex: so it's not only /etc/X11 at play here
<alex881> hi guys..i need help in configuring dns server
<MerlinW> TarBar: "start"/system/administration/repositories
<hbekel> Ojii: probably not, just reinstall the kernel package
<TarBar> k
<MerlinW> check the cd rom option on the bottom
<darkvertex> zamba: different monitor type could be it. just guessing
<zamba> darkvertex: exactly same monitor
<Ojii> hbekel: explain 'reinstall the kernel package', what kernel package and where? (synaptic?)
<alleykat> lewench, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: networkmanager should do that automatically...
<zamba> darkvertex: the computers are by all mesurements, identical
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: ubuntu server edition
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb oh, sorry :)
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: not your fault, i didn't specify
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb, give me a sec, my network conf does not use nw...
<DVDR9> anyone has Intel d210gly2 mainboard?
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: ok
<DVDR9> * d201gly2
<darkvertex> zamba: sorry, I don't think I can help. There should not be any problem then. Yet there is. Weird
<cz_jc> hello, I'm trying to run khtmld (a simple daemon) after system start and it segfaults when ran from rc.local (but I can run it just fine under user and root). Any idea please what might be wrong ?
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb:auto eth0
<gorgonzola> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<cz_jc> syslog:Apr 28 15:06:48 PikoGuestWEB06 kernel: [   38.182795] khtmld[4767]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fd853b9a7d0 sp 00007fff5c2c0528 error 4 in libc-2.8.90.so[7fd853b18000+169000]
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: thx
<MerlinW> lewench, apt-get install postgresql
<MerlinW> Ojii, whats u problem exactly?
<MerlinW> i missed the begin
<gorgonzola> that should go in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ojii> MerlinW: can't activate nvidia drivers
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: i can paste mine in pastebin if you want
<cz_jc> in Gentoo, putting it in /etc/conf.d/local.start (equivalent of rc.local in ubuntu) works just fine
<lewench> MerlinW, I did that. says it has the lastest version
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<MerlinW> Ojii, did u enable the restricted driver in main menu/system/administration/?
<cz_jc> any advice would be really appreciated, I'm pretty much clueless at this point
<Ojii> MerlinW: that's exactly what doesn't work
<Ali-smith> Anyone able to lend a hand, my graphics card cant see any networks...
<gorgonzola> how can i disable modules that are now built in? (ie .ahci)
<lawbreaker13> helo
<JaneDoe> if I upgrade to 9.04 (using upgrade-manager, I think its called) does that upgrade all the apps that come with desktop or does it just upgrade the OS?
<MerlinW> whats the message?
<lawbreaker13> helo people
<lawbreaker13> please help
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: those commands aren't working
<Ali-smith> *wireless
<Ojii> MerlinW: no message, just doesn't activate
<raddy> I have couple of problems in ubuntu that prevents me from being fully productive
<brunop> hello, i have had problem with the ssh-agent since i upgraded to Jaunty : it starts well with gnome but i have to run ssh-agent bash + ssh-add on each xterm window.. here is the debug output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/160004/
<hbekel> MerlinW: seems he's got the nvidia.ko in /lib/modules, but modinfo doesn't see it, uname -a just gives 'x86' -> i'm clueless, never seen that before
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: they are not commands.
<MerlinW> hm
<MerlinW> laptop?
<lawbreaker13> HHHEEEELLLLLLOOOOO
<raddy> Can anybody help me  in resolving them?
<Ojii> MerlinW: yes
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: you should speciufy that in a file
<lawbreaker13> help me please
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: ok, soz. i missed one of yr messages
<lawbreaker13> can someone help me please?
<Myrtti> !patience | lawbreaker13
<ubottu> lawbreaker13: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: in /etc/network
<grawity> lawbreaker13: If you tell us your problem, we might help.
<JaneDoe> lawbreaker13: just ask your darned question
<raddy> All of the problems related to connectivity
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb theres a file named interfaces...
<Myrtti> !de | lawbreaker13
<ubottu> lawbreaker13: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb there you specify your network interfaces...
<MerlinW> then u have nforce chip
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb give me a sec, ill copy mine...
<raddy> Ubuntu is not connecting Samba share and sftp.
<raddy> Please help
<MerlinW> i dont know the solution, but search for  jaunty + laptop type + nforce
<Ojii> MerlinW: I have nVidia GeForce 8600M GT
<raddy> Both are from different linux boxes.
<markl> is bit torrent an option when doing apt-get?
<MerlinW> ok, than nvidia mobility :D
<markl> i thought i read something about that awhile ago
<mobi-sheep> !samba | raddy
<ubottu> raddy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: http://pastebin.com/d41930587
<MerlinW> markl, no
<ienorand> Ojii: What the problem? (I'm using the same card.)
<Ojii> MerlinW: and what about laptop type? you mean brand or what?
<gorgonzola> that's my /etc/network/interfaces
<MerlinW> Ojii, yes
<Ojii> ienorand: can't activate the drivers on jaunty
<MerlinW> brand, tpye number, etc
<thomasfedb> gorgonzola: thanks. got it
<gorgonzola> sorry.. thomasfedb: http://pastebin.com/d41930587 <- that's my /etc/network/interfaces
<lawbreaker13> how can I run the software from C:// on Ubuntu?
<lwfa> how can I change the default application used for a console application
<ienorand> Ojii: are you on 32bit?
<Myrtti> is there a way to figure out which usb ports on a laptop are usb 1.0 and which 2.0?
<brunop> is there a way to downgrade Jaunty->Ibex because the 9.04 is very unstable imho... ?
<Ojii> ienorand: yes
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: you should always have at least the lo iface, and then your network cards, tipically eth0 for wired, eth1 for wireless, etc.
<MerlinW> lawbreaker13, wine /media/<yourC drive>/program
<MerlinW> bit its linux, not windows...
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: wlan0 for wireless.
<JaneDoe> if I upgrade to 9.04 (using upgrade-manager, I think its called) does that upgrade all the apps that come with desktop or does it just upgrade the OS?
<DirtDiver> question : i installed ubuntu , and my bios settings set the sata contorrelr in ata compatible mode , if i switch to enhanced sata mode in my bios this will be ruins my current ubuntu installation ?
<ienorand> Ojii: and do you have more than 2gb of ram?
<Ojii> ienorand: yes why?
<gordonjcp> mobi-sheep: hm?
<ranf> JaneDoe, everything
<JaneDoe> thanks ranf
<ienorand> Ojii: Might be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/342926
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: eth0 for ethernet #0 --> wlan0 for wireless #0  --> You get the idea. :)
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: you should add the "dhcp" directive under the network interface you want to use dhcp (in my exzample there's only eth0), and then reload the network
<Ojii> ienorand: i actually have exactly 2gigs of RAM
<gordonjcp> mobi-sheep: ...?
<MerlinW> JaneDoe, everything. upgrading Every installed packages
<gordonjcp> mobi-sheep: why are you telling me this?
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: by sudo /etc/init.c/networking restart
<ienorand> Ojii: Ok, then it might not be...
<gorgonzola> thomasfedb: if that does not workl, then you've got a problem :)
<Ojii> ienorand: did you manage to activate them in jaunty?
<anderse> Upgrade to 9.04 / HAL broke my kbd/mouse..
<raddy> The problem is connecting a samba share
<raddy> Not in serving
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: probably mistaking you with gorgonzola
<ruanl> chinese?
<raddy> sftp is not getting connected?
<Ojii> ienorand: i do have a 64bit CPU but run 32bit ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> gordonjcp: Wrong person.  It was for gorgonzola.
<bobstro> thomasfedb:  i had a cable modem that would lock onto the first MAC address seen, so that might cause a problem.
<lawbreaker13> hellllloooooooo
<MerlinW> raddy, ps aux | grep samba ?
<kyrovafc> nick Walnien
<MerlinW> u can use the smb4k graphical app
<DJones> !cn | ruanl
<ubottu> ruanl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gorgonzola> mobi-sheep: ah, in my laptop, wireless has always been eth1... weird :P
<ienorand> Ojii: Yes, I'm on an xps1530 4gb gf8600 and I use full compiz glory
<Ojii> ienorand: no problems activating them?
<anderse> Anyone on friedly terms with HAL?
<gordonjcp> mobi-sheep: ah, np
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: aha, thanks
<gorgonzola> mobi-sheep different drivers, for sure.
<karamella_> hi
<gartral> i have a problem accessing my music player (device, sansa e250) i posted in forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7167748#post7167748http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7167748#post7167748
<karamella_> all
<kromar1> since disk manager disapeared with 9.04, what app is able to mount my ntfs drives on boot?
<hbekel> Ojii: do sudo modprobe nvidia again, then paste dmesg
<MerlinW> Ojii, lspci | grep nvidia
<Ali-smith> Hi all sorry to interrupt i need a hand with my wireless card is anyone able to contact me in a different conv?
<lawbreaker13> i was on ->media-> (but here are only my data , Who were on the D://) and where are my software who were on the C:// ?
<MerlinW> it see that?
<raddy> MerlinW: Samba is not running
<MerlinW> raddy, /etc/init.d/samba start ?
<Ojii> MerlinW: 'lspci | grep nvidia' returns nothing but just 'lspci' lists a nvidia thingy
<gorgonzola> how can i disable modules that are now built in into the kernel? i need to blacklist ahci...
<ienorand> Ojii: I had to switch to 64bit because of that specific bug, but since you have only 2gb ram it shouldn't affect you, (i was actaully able to get it working on 32bit by removing a ram module, reducing to 2gb)
<MerlinW> lawbreaker13, u have to mount those filesystems
<Barnicle> Question: If I want to have a program run every morning, what command should I be using in Crontab? If I run it manually, I type './autoback.sh'. Is this crontab command correct: '0 10 * * * /home/administrator/autobach.sh'?
<kromar1> so since disk manager disapeared with 9.04, what app is able to mount my ntfs drives on boot?
<sean2009> st
<MerlinW> lawbreaker13, just click on them on Computer window
<Barnicle> autoback.sh
<alleykat> lawbreaker13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - start opening Places > Computer
<gorgonzola> kromarl: did you trty adding it to /etc/fstab?
<anderse> MerlinW, Are you sure there is one?
<Ojii> ienorand: but upgrading to 64bit means losing all apps (or even all data)?
<karamella_> could any one help me in finding a software to shred a lot of files on different hards
<Thor> Is there a way to connect to my work's citrix server in ubuntu and launch ica files for things like outlook?
<raddy> MerlinW: samba should started for serving purpose right?
<ienorand> Ojii: Yes, it's a fresh install.
<MerlinW> kromar1, ntfs-config
<pepperjack> karamella_: wipe perhaps? not used it myself but the author seems exceedingly paranoid (good thing)
<anderse> My *work* environment is screwed.. X-input vs. HAL. any ideas?
<Ojii> ienorand: than that's not an option for me
<MerlinW> anderse, ?
<gartral> i have a problem accessing my music player (device, sansa e250) i posted in forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7167748#post7167748, sorry, I double pasted
<anderse> Input focus is flaky, as are keyboard and mouse
<MerlinW> raddy, right. If ur smb config is ok
<Barnicle> Question: If I want to have a program run every morning, what command should I be using in Crontab? If I run it manually, I type './autoback.sh'. Is this crontab command correct: '0 10 * * * /home/administrator/autoback.sh'?
<gorgonzola> anderse: may be you still have input confs in your xorg.conf?
<kovalchuk> тут есть русские?
<MerlinW> raddy, u can config confortable with smb4k app
<raddy> MerlinW: I want samba browsing, not serving
<anderse> gorgonzola, Nope, it's diked out
<ks3> Barnicle, that looks correct
<Barnicle> ks3: then why isn't it working?
<anderse> MerlinW, There's a setting in gconf to show/hide the computer, network, trash icons on desktop.
<hbekel> Ojii: paste the output of dmesg
<raddy> MerlinW: Why should i install kde app.
<Thor> Is there a way to connect to my work's citrix server in ubuntu and launch ica files for things like outlook?
<ienorand> Ojii: Have you had a look at "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > ~/Desktop/xorglog.txt"
<karamella_> for more clarification i download some files and i need to removed completely
<MerlinW> u need to serving samba, because its using the workgroup parameters
<Barnicle> ks3: i'm typing that in crontab -e and in /etc/crontab
<raddy> MerlinW: I want Nautilus to work
<Almindor> damn
<MadAGu> why nautilus does not display emblems right?
<ienorand> !pastebin | Ojii
<ubottu> Ojii: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hbekel> ienorand: yes, no errors there, but it's configured for 'nv'
<Almindor> not even eschalon works with the radeon driver ;(
<MerlinW> raddy, u dont have to.... if u can config with files
<gorgonzola> please... does anyone here know how should i disable moudles that are now built-in into the kernel? this is a critical problem in my box...
<ks3> Barnicle, it would go in your user crontab, crontab -e... is the script executable?
<kovalchuk> Есть?
<hbekel> ienorand: also, the module can't be modprobed at all
<Barnicle> yes, it's executable
<MerlinW> btw, u can remove after
<Barnicle> i chmod'ed it a+x
<kromar1> MerlinW:  can ntfs-config be configured? or how does this tool work?
<karamella_> for more clarification i download some files and i need to removed completel
<MerlinW> just run, and its mount all filesystem
<ks3> Barnicle, And the script works okay when you run it by hand?
<Barnicle> yes
<MerlinW> what u checked
<Barnicle> manually everyday
<ienorand> hbekel: hmmm
<Ojii> ienorand, hbekel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160013/
<ranf> !ru | kovalchuk
<ubottu> kovalchuk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<raddy> MerlinW: So Natilus Samba browsing broken?
<raddy> Why is sftp too not working
<raddy> It worked initially
<MerlinW> actually dunno, i used always seperated
<MerlinW> but u can look around the gnome network configs...
<MerlinW> or read the community documents
<MerlinW> help.ubunut.com
<MerlinW> help.ubunu.com
<MerlinW> help.ubuntu.com
<MerlinW> damn :D
<FloodBot1> MerlinW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D0pamine> reet o/
<zamba> i have a problem with getting the X autoconfiguring working.. i've narrowed the issue down to the fact that X is unable to successfully detect my monitor.. i'm setting up a computer lab with identical computers (graphic cards and monitors as well).. on the computer that works i get: "(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:" and then the manufacturer and stuff.. on the one that doesn't work.. i instead get a "none found"..
<gartral> !ohmy | MerlinW
<ubottu> MerlinW: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<zamba> so i guess this is related to the EDID
<MerlinW> ehh, igot it :D
<Barnicle> ks3: so, i'll just try popping that into my roots crontab, and see if it works
<ks3> Barnicle, You can add it direct to /etc/crontab, but you'd need an additional field specifying the username to run as
<Barnicle> ok
<gorgonzola> i had disabled ahci in intrepid via blacklist, now it is built in into the kernel: how can i disable it?
<D0pamine> does anyone know if there is a bug in jaunty with compiz and nvidia
<MerlinW> I have a question too:) After boot, the gdm stay in black - have cursor - and i need to restart it, for the x start. Not big problem, just unconfortable. Any solution?
<rdw200169> zamba, hm... back in the day i had a LCD panel that was a nightmare to get working right, off brand stuff, ended up going off the Manual Specs to get the frequencies, etc... and hand-cramming an X-config for the monitor
<gorgonzola> MerlinW: use kde :P
<Ali-smith> Hiya guys dont mean to be a pin but can anyone help me with a porblem with wireless? (new convo if possile)
<D0pamine> the keyboard/mouse locks but i can vnc it fine
<afallenhope|work> hey is there a way of making an chr
<MerlinW> gordonjcp, never:D
<hbekel> Ojii: hmm, pastebin lspci too, please. also ls -l /lib/modules/
<gorgonzola> MerlinW: hehehe, bad joke :P
<gartral> i have a problem accessing my music player (device, sansa e250) i posted in forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7167748#post7167748
<rdw200169> zamba, you can still do that, and i may be what you have to do, since EDID isn't working
<anderse> gartral, Does it show up in dmesg?
<Ojii> hbekel: lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160015/
<D0pamine> does anyone else have the compiz lock using nvidia on jaunty ?
<anderse> Is there a way to get rid of HAL?
<D0pamine> happening on 2 machines i've set up
<gartral> anderse: i dont think, im really not sure how to tell
<anderse> HAL breaks my kbd and mouse..
<Ojii> hbekel: ls: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160016/
<D0pamine> hal is good
<gartral> D0pamine: no, but i noticed compiz runs slower now
<rdw200169> anderse hah! you have to go into the sub-basement and float through space and take out the cards!
<anderse> gartral, open a terminal and run "dmesg"
<afallenhope|work> sorry, is there a way of making an image of my current setup? I want to make an ISO of my install... and then use it on VMWare and install Windows.
<D0pamine> dont get rid - fix
<anderse> rdw200169, If it was only that simple...
<gorgonzola> anderse: HAL is GOOD, but it can cause some problems if it doesnt detect your proper conf. however, i'm at a loss on how to fix it... i seem to recall that it has some form of xml based conf files somewhere...
<D0pamine> okey i'll go on the forums gartral maybe post a bug
<D0pamine> btw jaunty is sweet
<D0pamine> but i'm still using gentoo ;)
<anderse> My work env is a MacBookPro... (die! die! die!)
<doleyb> gorgonzola: /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<mobi-sheep> To those who use HTOP, how do you generally quit (using F10) without displaying the menu?
<gartral> anderse: what am i looking for?
<ranf> mobi-sheep, q
<D0pamine> mobi-sheep,  i ctl+C
<gorgonzola> anderse: /etc/hal/fdi/policy according to doleyb
<ienorand> Ojii: hbekel could the segfault at the end mean something? also, "1.078930] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: can't allocate mem resource [0xe0000000-0xdfffffff]" seems to refer to gfcard, is it relevant?
<D0pamine> because i'm a brute
<zamba> rdw200169: i solved it by changing the dvi-to-vga-adapter :)
<anderse> gartral, the model name, make, something lite that
<anderse> gorgonzola, Yeah, I saw
<mobi-sheep> ranf: Thanks.  That one always made me wonder.
<bin1010> my microsoFT crony company is trying to force me to change my laptop back to Windows...The IT guys says that there is no way to do whole disk encryption on Ubuntu or linux in general.  I found a way to do whole disk encryption, but is there a way to do this after the install is complete.  I would hate to have to reinstall everything.  Thanks in advance
<MerlinW> Ojii, show us ur /boot/grub/menu.lst file content too
<anderse> It's just that my F11 and F12 keys make *MOUSE* events. Wow!
<D0pamine> bin1010,  use virtualbox
<afallenhope|work> is there a way of making an image (ISO preferably) of my current setup? I want to make an ISO of my install... and then use it on VMWare and install Windows.
<D0pamine> if thats not good enough bin1010 go on strike
<bin1010> I have virtualbox...not following
<gartral> anderse: ok, found it, lots of stuff here, shal i pastebinit?
<onats_> is there a utility for ubuntu to monitor RAID? or hardware raid?
<onats_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<anderse> gartral, Yeah, sure
<rdw200169> afallenhope|work, i find the quickest way to do that is just by cloning the working /etc/ directory into new installations.  this is, by far, the easiest way.  getting the additional packages is a matter of, either, rebuilding the cd, or creating a add-on respository cd with virtual package of everything you want installed post-installation
<Ojii> MerlinW, hbekel, ienorand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160018/
<markl> onats_: every raid type will be different but it is almost always possible
<afallenhope|work> rdw200169, I'm trying to get rid of Linux completely. just running it in VMWare
<rdw200169> afallenhope|work, you have to be careful, though, of course, to only copy the /etc/ directories that are actually relevant to the install.  i.e. stuff that actually gets changed post installation, but does not include those system specific files, like hostname etc...
<MerlinW> Ojii, its seems good...
<alleykat> zamba, hmm interesting... maybe thats why my card cant detect 2nd screen
<onats_> markl, I enabled the hardware raid of my MOBO, but it does not seem to be replicating to the other disk.. how should i be able to check that it did?
<onats_> on ubuntu that is
<hbekel> ienorand, not sure about the mem alloc... the segfault was from glxinfo, probably because he's running nv atm
<rdw200169> afallenhope|work, ah, i see what you're talking about now.  hm... i suppose you could make a live cd that conforms to a particular configuration
<rdw200169> afallenhope|work, but, you can't put a VM hdd image on a cd and make that work
<ziggo> markl: you sure it's hardware raid?  sounds like a softraid (aka fakeraid)
<gartral> anderse: http://gar.pastebin.com/d397cc4d5
<ziggo> oops meant that to onats_
<gorgonzola> I can't believe that ubuntu changed the whole kernel architecture in this release, and now i0m forced to use a buggy driver. Could anyone here please explain how can i disable a built.in module!? please?
<rdw200169> afallenhope|work, you could, though, pull it off with a thumb drive or something like that.  accept, though, that performing your solution that way would result in a slower operating system (thumbdrives don't generally perform up to USB 2.0 speeds due to cheap hardware)
<onats> ziggo, well I turned the RAID option on my motherboard on.
<onats> ziggo, isn't that hardware raid?
<markl> ziggo: heh
<hbekel> Ojii: ls /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko ?
<anderse> gartral, and it doesn't answer to the name /dev/sdc1 ?
<markl> onats: there is no such thing as hardware raid on a motherboard
<bin1010> hey .... launchpad is back up!!! woohoo!
<ziggo> onats: no
<anderse> afk
<gorgonzola> onats: not necesarilly, it depends on the controller.
<MerlinW> gorgonzola, modprobe.d/blacklist, rmmod
<Ojii> hbekel: 'ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko: No such file or directory'
<grytn> how do i get a transparent look on ubuntu?
<ziggo> onats: i highly doubt it's hardware raid, it's more expensive than what you find onboardd
<markl> the "built in" raids still put all the raid code in the driver
<mint3> !ddr3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddr3
<afallenhope|work> rdw200169, again, as I mentioned, I want an ISO image so just run the ISO image. via vmware
<onats> really?? wow, i bought this mobo for that..
<Boohbah> !compiz | grytn
<ubottu> grytn: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<onats> wasted money then
<ziggo> onats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<grytn> thx:)
<gorgonzola> MerlinW that's the issue: this module is no longer a module... it is built in. it is already in blacklist, but the kernel loads it anyuway...
<onats> ziggo, ok looking
<MerlinW> hm
<hbekel> Ojii: we're getting closer...
<markl> onats: yeah unfortunately it is, i would suggest a used 3ware card on ebay (i've bought 3 that way and they all rock)
<gartral> anderse: it says the device does not exist
<Ojii> we are hbekel?
<ziggo> onats: yeah a good raid card is like $300+ ish
<Boohbah> gorgonzola: if it's builtin you can't blacklist it
<markl> onats: my raid card emails me if a drive goes out
<onats> lol. the marketing got me!
<mint3> anything good is usually expensive..
<Ojii> (well we better are cos I'm out of battery in 20min)
<onats> heheh
<rdw200169> afallenhope|work, thus, i mentioned that you could create a situation specific live cd.  i'm not the one to talk to about doing that though, i've never done it don't intend to ;)
<mint3> markl, how did you set it up?[
<Boohbah> gorgonzola: are you using a non-standard kernel?
<gorgonzola> Boohbah: so there's no way of telling the kernel not to use that built'in module? i'll have to recompile my kernel!?
<ziggo> onats: i'm in teh same boat myself, i have a raid 5 i can't use in ubuntu :p  gotta keep using windows on that box.
<onats> ziggo, im reading the fakeraid document... this might work..
<ziggo> ziggo: just be careful.  what raid version you using?  0?  1?
<ziggo> or something like 5
<gorgonzola> Boohbah: i'm using 2.6.28 vanilla from the jaunty upgrade. ahci was previously loaded as module, and caused problem with my laptop. now is builtin, and i'm trying to get the kernel to not use ahci and load all libata drives with ata_piix.
<Ali-smith> Hiya all. anyone able to help me? I have an issue with me wireless card on my Desktop (currently using) it wont see any of the wireless networks that i know are active within my house. Any help would be great i am a completely new user.
<christian> hello?
<lvs> hi
<ziggo> HI THERE
<tsepesh> ﻿hi guys i have a question not strictely connected to ubuntu but i think you could be able to help me....i have a big program composed by a lot of file .c and .h , i would like to debug it but i dont know wich is the "main" or principal file....what can i do????
<zamba> alleykat: check your Xorg.0.log
<ljsoftnet> can i save my settings in "PulseAudio Device Chooser" after login? it returns to defaults
<zamba> alleykat: especially those I2C lines
<Guest89837> suck it
<zamba> alleykat: that's where the probing for the monitors happens
<gorgonzola> tsepesh cat * | grep main?
<Guest89837> please
<gartral> anderse: it says the device does not exist...
<jadams> I have an nvidia card.  X boots fine with the nvidia driver, but both monitors are blank.  No errors in the Xorg.0.log, nothing in dmesg, everything's fine.  The bootup sound plays.  But no output.  Can anyone suggest what I do next to debug it?  Vesa driver is awful on this card
<hbekel> tsepesh: fgrep -r 'int main' *
<alleykat> i did, just confusing - one driver detects screen 1, another none of them
<Pici> Guest89837: This is a support channel, please stop.
<nibbler> gorgonzola: cat abuser
<neohaven> One of my friends brought a laptop earlier today, on which he installed 9.04 NetBook Remix, but he has no interface starting up, just the gdm background, and I can create a folder and open it with nautilu, but I get no window decorations. Any ideas?
<Ojii> hbekel: brb, getting my powersupply :D
<SPiEkY> SPiEkY
<zamba> i have no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/.. so whenever i launch X everything is automatically probed.. how can i write the probed information back to the xorg.conf file?
<tsepesh> the program is kvm-qemu and i dont think it has a main....
<Guest89837> how is it differnt installing applications for windows vs ubuntu?
<hoobler> hi! i just upgraded a hardy box to jaunty kubuntu, and my monitor now goes black with purple jags on the bottom third (and alt-ctrl-f1 no longer works) somewhere during the startup process.  any ideas?
<alleykat> both are 100% same types, but the dvi adapters...
<Guest89837> ??
<Boohbah> !repo | Guest89837
<ubottu> Guest89837: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hoobler> the recovery console's auto-graphics-fix did nothing, and my xorg.conf is default
<MerlinW> jadams, i have same problem i think: ctrl+alt+f1 login and: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zamba> alleykat: i had identical adapters myself, but i still had the problem
<zamba> alleykat: maybe a malfunctioning adapter
<nibbler> Guest89837: if you are installing software on windows, the most important thing is to remember who is the manufacturer, because this is where you will find it later in the start menu...
<TomDubYA> quick xubuntu network question anyone?
<gorgonzola> Boohbah: if I load 2.27.14, the kernel complies with blacklist and loads libata with ata_piix. i want to do the same with 2.6.28. any idea?
<MerlinW> hoobler, ati?
<gorgonzola> 2.6.27-14 *
<alleykat> could be... apart from slow 60hz update on #2, not a problem anymore
<Pici> nibbler: This is Ubuntu support, he is asking about installing software in Ubuntu
<anderse> gartral, What /can/ you see when you plug it in, then?
<hoobler> MerlinW: not sure, sorry -- how would i check?
<Guest89837> pe@ce
<nibbler> guest89837: and this is whats different in ubuntu
<hoobler> (also i'm installing gnome now to see if it makes a difference, so i'll have to wait till that monster is done before checking :) )
<Boohbah> gorgonzola: i'm not sure about the differences between ubuntu kernels, but if the old one works, why not use it?
<Guest89837> penis
<alleykat> took some awful digging in xorg.conf, logs and hal thingy thou :)
<ljsoftnet> can i save my settings in "PulseAudio Device Chooser"? when i restart and login it returns to defaults
<TomDubYA> ok will just fire away
<alleykat> randr12 is not my friend
<gartral> anderse: nothing, the desktop just sits there... th DAP shows the link is active, but it nothing is dont, i cant force it to mount, and as fao as everything BUT dmesg is concerned, the sansa simply does not exist...
<TomDubYA> xubuntu 9.04 doesnt seem to let me do any nfs type stuff
<Ojii> hbekel: back
<TomDubYA> ie mount another linux export
<neohaven> One of my friends brought a laptop earlier today, on which he installed 9.04 NetBook Remix, but he has no interface starting up, just the gdm background, and I can create a folder and open it with nautilu, but I get no window decorations. I have searched google, and the UNR FAQ and details for the Aspire One, and I can't find anything relating to this. Any ideas?
<gorgonzola> Boohbah: well, i could use it. but 2.6.28 is notoriously faster, except for this showstopping erratic bug with ahci. and i'm trying to retain faith in ubuntu, by looking for a conf option that would allow me to use my hardware without requiring a kernel recompile. i think this is a big issue, even if it affects a few users....
<anderse> gartral, It could simply be that it has a file system that's not understood..
<cruicial_Thread> how do i change the color in my bash term ?
<TomDubYA> sorry but this place is too busy for me to keep up with back to google
<mint3> anyone can help me set up RAID!?
<gartral> anderse: fat32 like every other flash drive in the world, and its even in MSC mode...
<hoobler> dang -- while installing gnome to try to diagnose kubuntu trouble, it's now hanging at "registering documents with scrollkeeper" -- which i dimly remember being a source of frustration years ago... ideas?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Noble> Sound is broken, believe it has something to do with apt upgrade.
<jadams> MerlinW, no no, I know how to restart GDM.  That doesn't solve it.  It just boots again like that, no output
<raddy> I have succesfully added samba share to ubuntu
<jadams> until I switch to vesa, of course :)
<MerlinW> hoobler,  laptop? :D
<MerlinW> hoobler,  start in kernel recovery mode, and: lspci | grep VGA
<anderse> gartral, what does 'mount' say? is it listed there?
<hbekel> Ojii: try reinstalling nvidia-glx-180, then modinfo nvidia again
<raddy> Now can anybody help me to add SFTP?
<raddy> I am getting timeout error :(
<mobi-sheep> neohaven: Just a thought.  Did you md5sum?  Did he install it with a good clean verified file (as in not corrupted file)?
<wiehan> Question: I want to safely copy my entire /home directory with all hidden files included to an external hard drive, BUT I do not want to keep all the special permissions applied to some directories, meaning some folders that have only root permissions should have full permissions in the target directory? sudo cp /home/wiehan /media/external/backaps -???
<hoobler> merlinw: no, desktop.  i'll try lspci | grep VGA shortly
<neohaven> mobi-sheep: he installed with a file I think was good and verified
<neohaven> I downloaded it
<MerlinW> jadams, u have Ati card too?
<hoobler> btw after installing gnome and resuming boot, i still get a hung computer with blank screen -- no purple jags this time FWIW :)
<raddy> I can connect to server via gnome terminal
<mobi-sheep> neohaven: Downloading it... don't necessarily mean it was good.  Sometimes I have to download it again because it was corrupted.
<mobi-sheep> !md5sum | NeoBlaster
<ubottu> NeoBlaster: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<mobi-sheep> !md5sum | neohaven
<ubottu> neohaven: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<mobi-sheep> Sorry NeoBlaster :)
<jadams> MerlinW, I had an ATI card before, yes
<NeoBlaster> np
<NeoBlaster> :p
<neohaven> mobi-sheep: yeah, I know how to use md5 :3
<jadams> MerlinW, I removed it and put in the nvidia, and this was going down when I booted up
<MerlinW> jadams,  but now...
<MerlinW> ah
<MerlinW> ok
<supernix> anyone here have trouble with text becomming washed out looked or smeared should I say?
<joaopinto> wiehan, you should not try to do both, if you want to fix the permissions, do it before copying
<Boohbah> !bug 352197
<raddy> Nautilus is not connecting to SSH
<hoobler> merlinw: intel graphics controller.
<raddy> Please help
<joaopinto> wiehan, if the target filesystem is an ext3 fs, I would recommend to use rsync for the copy
<mobi-sheep> neohaven: Check it now though, just in case.  Install it via USB, right?
<Boohbah> hmm how do i get the bot to link the bug number?
<fore> !headache BED
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headache BED
<neohaven> mobi-sheep: lemme try that I'll redo it
<NicolasM14> mobi-sheep: about my Firefox pb, i'll just gonna fill a bug on bugzilla. Thanks for your help.
<ienorand> Boohbah: no exclamation mark
<wiehan> joaopinto: the target fs is ntfs :-(
<Boohbah> bug 352197
<MerlinW> hoobler, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<gartral> anderse:
<Noble> Sound broken by latest apt-get upgrade, anyone else got this?
<mobi-sheep> NicolasM14: Okay.  Good luck though. >_>
<zetheroo> why does ctrl-alt-backspace no longer work in Jaunty?
<gartral> anderse: nope
<ks3> wiehan, cp -R --no-preserve=mode I believe
<mobi-sheep> !dontzap | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<gartral> anderse: like i said, intrepid recognised it just fine
<joaopinto> wiehan, so, to keep unix permissions, you will need to use some archiving tool, like tar
<ienorand> Boohbah: I think that's supposed to work...
<hoobler> merlinw: it has created a new xorg.conf -- now i'll resume boot
<anderse> gartral, ok, well... gparted?
<hoobler> (but my old xorg.conf is standard, and i've tried auto-fix several times which makes a new xorg.conf)
<hoobler> here we go
<zetheroo> ﻿mobi-sheep: so its not even built in anymore ... huh
<MerlinW> zetheroo, take off, dunno why: u can enable it again: apt-get install dontzap && dontzap -d
<wiehan> joaopinto: please look at what ks3 said: cp -R --no-preserve=mode I believe
<gartral> anderse: i dont seem to have gparted on my machine, one moment
<mobi-sheep> zetheroo: Yup.  They're trying to discontinue this.  And many Windows users have the tendency of restarting X accidentally. (Task Manager0.
<MerlinW> hoobler, thats good, right? :)
<hoobler> merlinw: hang with purple jags on bottom section of screen again.  no luck.
<raddy> Nautilus is not connecting to SSH
<MerlinW> hm
<joaopinto> wiehan, there is no command that will allow you to keep unix privileges on an ntfs filesystem...
<hoobler> merlinw: ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't respond.
<zetheroo> ﻿mobi-sheep: ha ... damn it ... we Linux users are changing to suit the Windowz domain
<alleykat> raddy, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba ?
<wiehan> joaopinto: then you didn't read my question correctly: I DO NOT WANT TO KEEP PRIVILEGES
<joaopinto> wiehan, ok, so just do a regular cp -a
<Boohbah> gorgonzola: ok i read your bug report, looks like a valid bug and ubuntu devs are working on it.
<raddy> alleykat: Sorry, it is not connecting to SSH
<MerlinW> ok, try this: put this to in xorg.conf device section: Option "DRI" "Off"
<mobi-sheep> zetheroo: If you know what to do then this shouldn't bother you at all.  It's two way streets, I guess.  :)
<joaopinto> wiehan, sudo cp -a source destination
<MerlinW> hoobler, after reboot
<hoobler> merlinw: ok
<Ojii> hbekel: just tried 'apt-get remove/apt-get install' and 'apt-get remove/apt-get clean/apt-get install' of 'nvidia-glx-180' but the 'sudo modprobe nvidia' still says that the module isn't found
<wiehan> joaopinto: what is the difference between sudo cp -a and sudo cp -R --no-preserve=mode
<gorgonzola> Boohbah: yeah, i'll report this new issue that disabled my workaround. but i think its an upstream bug, and it is very erratic, i haven't been able to find anyone else with this problem... do you know where can i find documentation on how to deal with bnuilt-in modules?
<gartral> anderse: this 9.04 im in, btw
<alleykat> raddy, true thats https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto :)
<hbekel> Ojji: you DO have linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic installed, right?
<joaopinto> wiehan, man cp
<joaopinto> wiehan, read the cp man page with: man cp
<MerlinW> Ojii, apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-kernel-common
<ienorand> zetheroo: Well, it was related to other things as well, compiz cube flips maybe... alt-bckspc--erasing, it's a bit to natural a keycombo to kill X, in many peoples opinion.
<mint3> why is ubuntu so particular ?
<hoobler> merlinw: slightly different hang this time :) different colors at the bottom of the screen, otherwise still hung.  btw: during boot it's trying to do the final stage of jaunty install, inserting into the boot process the installation of three packages -- i don't know if that's relevant.
<hoobler> also i can't quite see the very last thing on the F1 console before the screen hangs, but it *might* be "atieventsd" starting up.
<zetheroo> ﻿ienorand: it was good for me ... :)
<MerlinW> Ojii, after: apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-180
<Ojii> hbekel: yes got that on newest version according to apt-get
<gartral> anderse: no, the drives are NOT seen by gparted
<Ojii> MerlinW: trying that now
<anderse> gartral, ok, well, I guess that makes it hard to mount them, then.
<ks3> wiehan, -a attempts to keep ownerships and permissions the same, -R is just a recursive copy, and --no-preserve=mode explicitly tells it not to keep permissions
<Ojii> MerlinW: done and modprobe still gives 'FATAL: Module nvidia not found.'
<MerlinW> hoobler, if u can do that, in gdm choose the gnome safe mod
<anderse> gartral, (Sorry, I don't have any good answer)
<hbekel> Ojii: try via sys->admin->hardware drivers again
<MerlinW> if u will have picture, than we are close
<hoobler> merlinw: are you saying i should type "gdm" at the recovery console and start gnome display manager?  i'm not sure how to get into gnome safe mode.
<gartral> anderse: i THINK its because of a bad partition.... but i have no way of scanning it too tell!
<MerlinW> hoobler, u also tried the nvidia offical installer too?
<Ojii> hbekel: hadware-drivers flashes a little window when i click activate and then goes back to the main thing
<Ojii> hbekel: and the driver still isn't activated ofc
<MerlinW> couse its make a kernel module itself
<anderse> Hm. If fdisk doesn't get it, I don't know.
<hoobler> merlinw: no, not aware of what that is (nvidia installer) -- i did a normal upgrade to jaunty via update-manager and this is as far as i've gotten.
<desperatenoob> hello, i need help, nvidia does not install after I upgraded to jaunty
<ienorand> zetheroo: Yea, I reactivated it first thing after install, of course, but I can still see how the decision makes sense... And if alt+sysrq+K would work consistently as replacement...
<MerlinW> i understandm but u can try
<usr13> anderse:  sudo
<MerlinW> at least u will have kernel module
<zetheroo> ﻿ienorand: hmm ... yeah a replacement would be nice
<anderse> usr13, what?
<MerlinW> if we lucky
<hoobler> merlinw: if you're talking to me, i'm not sure what you're asking me to do.
<usr13> anderse: sudo fdisk -l
<hbekel> Ojii: you DID follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia before asking here?
<hoobler> is there an nvidia installer i can access via recovery console?
<jadams> MerlinW, so any hints where to debug, given that nvidia installs and seems to work fine (in that X boots) but I have no display?  I can't look in the logs for help...is it possible that it thinks it's outputting to another display for me?
<anderse> usr13, why are you telling me?
<desperatenoob> hoobler i think he wants you to download official nvidia installer from nvidia
<jjjren_irc> Hello!
<hoobler> desperatenoob: thank you. i'll try it.
<jjjren_irc> I have a question...
<ienorand> zetheroo: Well... alt+sysreq+K works, but it's not completely similar, and I feel like CAB has been more solid...
<gartral> anderse: this is impossible.. its not even seen by fdisk...
<usr13> anderse: Never mind.  Probably not relevant
<desperatenoob> hoobler - we have the same problem i think
<Ojii> hbekel: there's no jaunty guide on that page
<zetheroo> alt+sysreq+K works? ﻿ienorand
<anderse> Ok, so, basically, nobody here can help me with my screwed up X input?
<desperatenoob> Ojii we have the same problem too
<hoobler> desperatenoob: upgraded to jaunty via update-manager and now box hangs on black screen, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work?
<jjjren_irc> I am trying to install a dual boot machine with windows xp and ubuntu 9.04; but I don't get the option of installing side by side. Somebody knows why?
<usr13> anderse: What is your problem?
<LjL> !dontzap | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<MerlinW> hoobler, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.51.html
<hoobler> merlinw: thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿LjL: so you still have to install a package ... no probs
<anderse> I have a MacBook and HAL thinks my USB kbd+mouse should be like the builtin ones.
<LjL> zetheroo: no
<desperatenoob> hoobler - mine just shows that ubuntu has to run in safe graphics mode and i cant install from System > Hardware Drivers
<LjL> zetheroo: you have to install a package if you want to use ctrl+alt+backspace. you *don't* need to install anything to use alt+sysrq+k
<Ojii> hbekel: just read the 8.10 stuff on that page and did that all
<ljsoftnet> can i save my settings in "PulseAudio Device Chooser"? when i restart and login it returns to defaults
<anderse> And the semantics are all totally borked: F11 and F12 are mousebuttons, now... (?!)
<ienorand> zetheroo: Yea, it's the magic sysreq you know :)
<ngong> I installed 9.04, network manager in systray is missing? Shouldn't it start with startup? If not what to do?
<sriramoman> how do i enable h264 encoding via ffmpeg?
<alleykat> jjjren_irc, from desktop cd?
<zetheroo> ﻿LjL: well that other combination is not working for me
<anderse> Also, mouse-over focus is borken, too.
<MerlinW> jadams, just in the /var/log/xorg.log, gdm/gdm.log, messages.log
<jjjren_irc> no...
<jjjren_irc> sorry yes...
<sriramoman> what software do i have to install to enable h264 encoding via ffmpeg
<zetheroo> ﻿ienorand: yeah I see that key
<jjjren_irc> from desktop cd..
<usr13> addeboy: Can you elaborate a little more?
<LjL> zetheroo: it's not? does alt+sysrq+h show anything while you're in a virtual terminal (not in X)?
<hoobler> merlinw: fyi before installing nvidia installer, i just tried running "gdm" from terminal, and got same result as usual: black hanging screen with junk.
<alleykat> if you start the one in windows, choose option 1, boot up from cd and install that way
<alleykat> works here
<zetheroo> ﻿LjL: virtual terminal?
<jadams> MerlinW, there are no errors.  X starts fine (I hear the boot sound, etc).  It's just not outputting to my monitors.  Xorg.0.log says nvidia loaded successfully, etc.
<LjL> zetheroo: a console. alt+f2
<LjL> zetheroo: ctrl+alt+f2, that is (ctrl+alt+f7 to go back)
<MerlinW> u just upgraded too early, guys :) if u are not expert, u need to wait a couple weeks, until fixing the new release's bugs :)
<LjL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<hbekel> Ojii: and you have linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic as well as linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic?
<fsufitch> hi. how do i stop people from sending me messages using the "write" command?
<zetheroo> ﻿LjL: yeah that brings up help
<DirtDiver> m0rning
<MerlinW> jadams, try this: kernel recovery boot, log in, than: startx
<Ojii> hbekel: yes
<ks3> fsufitch, mesg n
<anderse> fsufitch, "mesg n", if memory serves..
<jadams> MerlinW, I'm a bit of an expert, I've run linux for 12 years now off and on, last four years solid, my business is built on ubuntu machines, etc.  I'm just used to a driver either failing or working
<desperatenoob> !nvidia
<joaopinto> fsufitch, are you the system admin ?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jadams> MerlinW, I will try it
<fsufitch> joaopinto: yes
<LjL> fsufitch: "man mesg"
<fsufitch> i'll try mesg n
<fsufitch> thanks, g2g now though
<MerlinW> jadams, i just say for the beginners:D
<MerlinW> with no offense
<ngong> how to get the network manager icon in systray?? somehow it is missing here after upgrade to 9.04
<hbekel> Ojii: anyways, uname -r should yield '2.6.28-11-generic' instead of 'x86'. the driver installation probably depends on that, and it might be the reason it fails.
<hoobler> hmm
<mobi-sheep> ngong: Just add it using "Add to Panel"
<LjL> zetheroo: unsure then. alt+sysrq+k works here (but i'm on Hardy), and i've seen several reports from Jaunty users that it works there...
<GeminiDomino> I'm trying to debug an annoying driver (digium zaptels) and I'm hitting a bit of a wall... how can one go about determining the subvendor/subdevice IDs for a PCI card?
<gartral> so im dead in the water with this...
<GeminiDomino> On hardy
<zetheroo> ﻿LjL: hmm
<grytn> is it a game channel for ubuntu?
<Ojii> hbekel: how can i fix that? apt-get remove/install uname?
<hbekel> Ojii: probably not
<LjL> !channels > grytn    (grytn, see the private message from ubottu)
<haytham-med> hi all,in openoffice when i select visible buttons and then click on right to left or left to right, it is not shown
<ks3> GeminiDomino, I would think there are options for lspci to show that info
<diego_> Hi! I'm writing a bash script and I need to copy some text from one file to another, but there's a catch, the part I need to copy are all the lines in between two words, lets say "$start" and "$end". I thought of using sed for this but I wasn't able to find the wright way. I already serched the intertubes. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance
<MerlinW> ngong, gnome-netstatus-applet
<hbekel> Ojii: cat /proc/sys/kernel/osrelease
<grytn> thx
<codebaz> hi all , how to convert .rmvb on linux too avi or mpeg ?
<GeminiDomino> ks3: Me too, but I can't seem to find anything in the man page about it, google is little help, and the -v and -nn options don't give me any joy.
<MerlinW> codebaz, install mencoder
<MerlinW> codebaz, install mencoder and avidemux
<Ojii> hbekel: '2.6.28-11-generic'
<marco76> Hi. why is that flash content, like youtube videos, has no sound?
<alleykat> diego_, uhmm regular expressions?
<mvironwork> Hello....I noticed that laptop dual display (using an ati card) no longer seems to work (on 9.04) -- but was working in 8.10....any suggestions?
<MerlinW> marco76, install flashplugin-nonfree
<marco76> thanks
<alleykat> or maybe some kinda macro in some Vi(m) (just idle suggestions, not sure how I'd do it)
<www_Kernel_sh>  I would like to apply for an IRC. . Some other technical,, Where can apply for
<diego_> alleykat: Yes, I think so, but I'm not sure what regular expressions are. I'm just begining with this
<ks3> diego_, man regex should tell you more than you want to know :)
<ngong> NetworkManager is running as a daemon. But the icon in systray is missing. How to enable wlan0?
<alleykat> google regular expressions cheat sheet diego_
<alleykat> it may not be enough, but its a start
<wtv> the process Xorg takes 20-25 % of my CPU resources in the system monitor. what is it about?
<nemo> I got a "not authenticated" on lintian?
<Boohbah> wtv: is compiz enabled?
<nemo> anyone know what lintian is?
<scunizi> wtv: it maybe looking for updates in the background?
<joaopinto> ngong, if you have the interfaces configured on /etc/network/interfaces, network manager will not show the applet
<macius> google.pl
<wtv> Boohbah: no compiz
<Boohbah> nemo: Lintian dissects Debian packages and tries to find bugs and policy violations.
<gartral> the forum thread too my issue is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7168062#post7168062
<D0pamine> compiz lockup wtv ?
<wtv> scunizi: it happens very frequently
<usr13> www_Kernel_sh: You mean you want to get a registered nic?
<scunizi> wtv: trackerd
<joaopinto> ngong, you need to remove your real interfaces (except for lo) from the interfaces file, so that they can be managed by network manager
<diego_> alleycat: Neat! Thank you
<wtv> scunizi: i have google desktop. it indexes stuff. could it be because of that?
<alleykat> mvironwork, choppy/no pic on 2nd screen?
<scunizi> wtv: sure.. maybe also a page in FF that's constanatly loading
<Boohbah> wtv: google desktop will likely slow things down, but it shouldn't be the xorg process
<wtv> Boohbah: then what is the Xorg process?
<Boohbah> wtv: err, the 'X' process
<www_Kernel_sh> usr13? 	I would like to have their own IRC chat room
<nemo> Boohbah: any idea why it might not be signed correctly?
<mvironwork> alleykat: if I set it to not mirror (and turn the 2nd display on at the correct res -- in this case 1440 x 900), it still mirrors the first display on the 2nd
<ubuntu> I decided to try to resize my /home, from a LiveCD, but now gparted says "unrecognized" and I can't mount it.  I think the drive died on me, I have a spare, but I can't mount it since it says "sdb5 not found" sdb5 is my /home.  Anyway I can tell it to mount it as ext3 anyways?
 * nemo is always paranoid of compromises
<LjL> www_Kernel_sh: ask #freenode
<wtv> Boohbah: what can i do to reduce this CPU usage?
<Boohbah> nemo: maybe you don't have the key for its repository
<joaopinto> ubuntu, do a sudo fdisk -l (to see what is the partition name)
<scunizi> wtv use top or htop to figure out what's eating the cpu
<ubuntu> fsck says to try another superblock, and I tried e2fsck -b 8193 like it says, but still nothing
<Haunt_House> sorry to bother you, but is anybody here experienced with partitioning for ubuntu? my knowledge ends with fdisk and fat32 (which was easy), so I don´t realy know the do's  and don'ts
<usr13> www_Kernel_sh /join #chat-room-name
<Boohbah> wtv: turn off google desktop and see if it has any effect
<alleykat> mvironwork, just spend 2½ days trying to set my desktop dual display up, still no idea what each line in xorg.conf means... but...
<GeminiDomino> Hrm. Looks like my best bet is a manual parse of /proc/bus/pci/devices. Now to find a schema
<zorganix_> what about migration from 8.10 to 9.04 ? I have a samsung nc10 notebook running 9.04 fine but i want to know if someone has faced problems because I dont wanna fuck my girlfriend's computer. She justed switched to Linux and this works fine up to now !!
<LjL> language please
<joaopinto> ubuntu, if it does not mount, the filesystem is corrupted or not of the type you are expecting, please check with fdisk -l first
<scunizi> zorganix_: then try the live cd..
<Boohbah> zorganix_: if it works, don't break it!
<usr13> zorganix_: Then leave it alone, and watch your language while you're at it.
<alleykat> mvironwork, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/347758/comments/14 <- this and...
<wtv> Boohbah: turning off gd, the process still consumes 10-15 % CPU all the time
<ubuntu> joaopinto, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" says it is sdb5, as did gparted, and it's on an extended partition.
<mvironwork> alleykat: will try that
<ngong> joaopinto: I know that, interfaces has 2 lines: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; battery icon is also missing.
<alleykat> mvironwork, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 <- this got me thru - especially the description in the bug, got that darn RandR1.2 off so aticonfig could work
<zorganix_> 9.04 may correct bluetooth issues but heard about problems with vbox ?
<joaopinto> ubuntu, if you can't mount id, and its listed as ext3, then it's probably corrupted
<joaopinto> mount it
<Daremonai> where is the output of: "smartctl --test=long" ?
<cheesy> Hey guys I'm having a bit of trouble setting up dual monitors in 9.04? Anyone wanna help?
<alleykat> I went from 18-45 FPS to 590-800 in glxgears
<alleykat> cheesy, ATI card?
<cheesy> alleykat: yes
<Caesi> hullo, how can I automount my Windows partition on Ubuntu 9.04? thanks :)
<cheesy> worked perfectly last night
<ubuntu> joaopinto, It is listed as unrecognized, and I *know* it is ext3, since I left it when I upgraded to jaunty the other day.  / and /home are on different partitions, / is ext4, /home is ext3, only thing I can think of is that it is on an extended partition, and there is empty space infront of it, not sure if that could be doing it
<Ojii> hbekel: any ideas?
<usr13> cheesy: put a line in /etc/fstab for it.
<usr13> Caesi: put a line in /etc/fstab for it.
<MerlinW> alleykat, i have 13.000 .. so its not so good :)
<alleykat> look forward to 2½ days of misery then :P no, seriously, did you see the 2 links I posted to mvironwork ?
<ngong> how to start the network management dialog if it is missing in systray?
<joaopinto> ubuntu, you could try to use testdisk, to check for a deleted partition entry
<mvironwork> alleykat: no such file
<Haunt_House> hi, whats a reasonable size for a swap partition? old amd 2000 pc
<wtv> Caesi: install Disk Manager from add/remover programs
<joaopinto> ngong, sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<usr13> Caesi: Are you sure it's not already mounted?
<Caesi> thanks usr13  and wtv
<alleykat> o.0 13.000??
<GeminiDomino> ks3: It IS in lspci -v, it's just not revealed as such.  "Subsystem: Device Type SubV:SubD"
<cheesy> user13: uh...
<ubuntu> joaopinto, I don't think it's deleted, since it shows up, just as unrecognized.
<Caesi> usr13: I'd like it to automount
<Daremonai> where is the output of: "smartctl --test=long" ?
<Caesi> usr13: at startup
<mvironwork> alleykat: was working in 8.10
<cheesy> user13: how will that help me with my monitors?
<wtv> usr13: adding line in /etc/fstab doesn't automount it on startup
<joaopinto> ubuntu, so it's corrupted...
<MerlinW> hm
<mvironwork> is it possible to downgrade from 9.04 --> 8.10?
<cheesy> alleykat: any ideas on how to fix my dual monitor setup?
<anderse> Haha! "apt-get remove --purge mouseemu" solved my problem.
<joaopinto> mvironwork, just reinstaling
<ubuntu> joaopinto, Yes, as stated, and I was asking for either help mounting it or help fscking it
<usr13> wtv: Oh really?
<grytn> how do i add servers to XChat?
<rbd> when using dhclient, can ubuntu automatically configure /etc/hosts with the hostname/IP received through dhcp?
<hbekel> Ojii: i'm out of ideas, really...
<Caesi> wtv: any disk manager?
<wtv> usr13: yeah really
<joaopinto> ubuntu, I mean, seriously corrupted, since you can't fsck it...
<wtv> Caesi: the name of the package is Disk Manager
<towerk> what ftp server package would you recommend for 9.04?
<usr13> wtv:  I think you are mistaken.
<alleykat> cheesy, using the proprietary driver?
<joaopinto> !poll | towerk
<ubottu> towerk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wtv> usr13: you'd require mount -a to mount em
<vart> grytn, XChat -> NetworkList ->Add
<cheesy> alleykat: dunno, how do I check?
<codebaz> MerlinW: i installed that . but can not open file with that
<ubuntu> joaopinto, I realize that, but do you know of anything I can try?  I tried SpinRite, it sees it, but says it doesn't think it can successfully read/write to it, so it doesn't want to try
<alleykat> System > Administration > Hardwaredrivers
<desperatenoob> help. nothin happens when I click on Activate in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<joaopinto> ubuntu, I would try testdisk anyway
<JaneDoe> are there programs that have trouble running under 64 bit ubuntu?
<cheesy> alleykat:"No properity drivers are in use for this system"
<usr13> wtv: Well sure, if  you add the line and don't restart the computer. But if  you simply add a line in fstab file for the dirve or partition, it esentially automounts it.
<codebaz> how to convert .rmvb on linux too avi or mpeg ?
<vart> could I change the default program language without changing the menu language of the whole Gnome?
<Haunt_House> can I break my hard drive by using a wrong partitioning format? is ext3 ok for an old 80gb drive?
<Ojii> dammit
<Ojii> hbekel: what was that thing you suggested with reinstalling the kernel or whatever?
<Caesi> wtv: I can't find it.. neither in Add/Remove Programs nor in Synaptics Package Manager
<djsiegel> Say, can anyone help me get my USB soundsticks working with Jaunty?
<nemo> codebaz: personally I use mplayer
<Ojii> deperatenoob: same...
<Ojii> and i just spent like 2 hours here trying to fix it :(
<alleykat> ok cheesy , I had to install the proprietary driver for my Radeon HD 3600 card
<FloodBot1> Ojii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deugeniet> question
<usr13> Haunt_House: No, won't hurt it.
<JaneDoe> Haunt_House: should not be a problem
<wtv> usr13: well, that didn't quite happen on my machine :)
<ubuntu> JaneDoe, Programs don't "have trouble" running under 64bit really, they have to be made for 64bit, afaik
<hbekel> Ojii: what does uname -a give?
<MerlinW> codebaz, mencoder file.rmbv -ofps 25 -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=64 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=600  -vf scale -zoom -xy 640  -o file.avi
<nemo> codebaz: but ffmpeg might suport that one too, worth a shot
<Haunt_House> usr13: JaneDoe thank you
<GeminiDomino> Ok. Driver hacking sucks...
<cheesy> alleykat: how do I install the prpietary driver?
<nemo> MerlinW: heh. much more complete :)
<Ojii> hbekel: still the same
<MerlinW> nemo, ?
<hbekel> Ojii: just 'x86' ?
<Ojii> hbekel: yes
<nemo> MerlinW: you gave a whole commandline :)
<wtv> Caesi: use the command sudo apt-get install disk-manager
<usr13> wtv: Then you must have entered false information in the fstab file.
<alleykat> cheesy, one possible isn't listed within that dialog?
<MerlinW> nemo, oh :)
<nemo> Boohbah: looks like I was getting the not authenticated update from a PPA repo. removed it. all better.
<Caesi> wtv: couldn't find it
<cheesy> alleykat: I don't understand you just said
<wtv> Caesi: use the command i mentioned
<wtv> usr13
<Caesi> I did
<Caesi> wtv: I did
<Caesi> wtv: apt-cache search can't find anything
<desperatenoob> hbekel: mine says Linux ubuntu 2.6.27-11-generic - kinda strange considering that jaunty should be 2.6.28 right?
<Haunt_House> is there a linux rule on where to mount the partitions? I have one for data and one for the OS (one swap) or can I be liberal on that?
<wtv> usr13: then mount -a wouldn't work. i thouroughly checked all uuids
<alleykat> cheesy, System > Administration > Hardwaredrivers > click on the ATI/AMD proprietary driver, then green button to install
<amigamia> i am doing the 9.04 online upgrade via and it is trying to replace config files should i replace or keep?
<alleykat> was how it worked here
<usr13> Caesi:  You need to create a mount point and add a line in /etc/fstab for it.
<cheesy> alleykat: don't have that option.
<pepperjack> Haunt_House: as to where, you can mount em anywhere you want
<usr13> wtv: Would you like me to help you fix it?
<wtv> Caesi: then use sudo apt-get update first
<Caesi> usr13: that will be for each startup?
<usr13> Caesi: Yes
<amigamia> i am doing the 9.04 online upgrade via and it is trying to replace config files should i replace or keep?
<Caesi> wtv: I'm telling you, I can't find such a package :)
<tesseracter> hi. installed ubuntu 9.04, system now thinks a LONG time after I login. Checked .xsession-errors, Glib CRITICAL assert failed. ideas what to do next?
<hbekel> desperatenoob: seems you're not running 2.6.28 ... is grub configured to boot the correct image?
<wtv> usr13: well, it all works for me now, but thanks :)
<Caesi> usr13: ok.. but I'll need the UUID (or whatever it's called) won't I?
<Ojii> hbekel: how would i fix that uname?
<bullgard4> Firefox 3.0.9 > Bookmarks > Organize Bookmarks > Library  > Right-click opens a menu. On one Ubuntu 8.04.2 computer the last entry is 'Properties', on another this is missing. How can I configure the 2nd to show the 'Properties' entry also?
<alleykat> !nvidia | cheesy
<ubottu> cheesy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alleykat> maybe it can be gotten from there
<desperatenoob> hbekel: i would surmise no - i am still seeing intrepid - how do i fix that? sorry i am an absolute noob...
<diego_> Ok, the list of regexp will help me a lot. But the problem remains. How to use them in order to make sed copy all the lines BETWEEN two keywords. How do I indicate the beginning and the end of the string I want to copy? I know how to copy an entire file with sed '$r file'. But don't know how to indicate sed to only copy a part of the file, as I said before. Thank you in advance for your help
<ngong> I read, that the NetworkManager-Icon does not apear, if wifi driver is not loaded. It was prior to 9.04. How to verify that?
<ubuntu> joaopinto, You know of a more or less reliable way I can at least get one last read out of it?  Running testdisk now, not sure how long it should take, I selected the drive, and did proceed, not sure when the "fixing" comes into play.
<NickWebHA> I have a strange problem with my GeForce 9800M GS and both drivers Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 recommends I use. Every time during the shut down process the screen fades to white and then, gradually, other colors. 8.10 amd64 used to do the same thing but only some times. I am forced to hold down the power button to "complete" the shutdown.
<MerlinW> usr13, put this in fstab: /dev/<new_partition>    /media/new_partition     ext3    defaults,umask=0 0 0
<itadm> hello
<itadm> where are the menu files in ubuntu 8.10
<itadm> ?
<hbekel> Ojii: i have no idea, it should work. you're running a 32bit ubuntu on an 64bit machine, maybe that's related. but I have no idea...
<usr13> MerlinW: Thank you.
<ubuntu> itadm, What do you mean?
<joaopinto> ubuntu, if it's seriously corrupted, forget it
<usr13> MerlinW: Will "defaults" include "user"  ?
<itadm> i want to edit my menus of desktop where do i find menu files
<MerlinW> after sudo mount -a
<MerlinW> yw
<cdavis> Anyone know the trick to get Ubuntu 9.04 to install under ESX 3.5?
<usr13> MerlinW: /dev/<new_partition>    /media/new_partition     ext3    user,rw  0 0
<ubuntu> joaopinto, So since it's corrupted, and I have a replacement drive, and have accepted that the data is gone, you can't suggest anything to try with a spare drive I have that had my former /home on it?  I mean it's gone either way, so what's the difference?
<itadm> understand
<itadm> ?
<hbekel> Ojii: try asking on the forums why uname -a might fail, and give as much system info as possible. But i'm rather certain that the driver install fails because of the uname -r returning bogus
<Ojii> anyone on here know why uname -a might fail?
<hbekel> Ojii: a lot of programs/installers rely on uname -r to find out the kernel release, so that's pretty essential
<LjL> Ojii: fail like what?
<tesseracter> hi. installed ubuntu 9.04, system now thinks a LONG time after I login. Checked .xsession-errors, Glib CRITICAL assert failed. ideas what to do next?
<ubuntu> joaopinto, I mean if there is a slight chance I can get it back, why not try it?
<usr13> Caesi: first you should create a mount point.  Ok?
<Ojii> LjL: uname -a returns 'x86'
<kromar> how can i play a file in amarok? i loaded all my music but cant get it to run...
<LjL> Ojii: wow. on what, jaunty?
<usr13> Caesi: Would  you and wtv like to follow me to private channel?
<desperatenoob> somebody should knock me in the head before i decide to upgrade - this always happens when i upgrade ...
<Ojii> LjL: yes jaunty 32bit
<Caesi> usr13: ok
<Caesi> usr13: hit me
<wtv> usr13: np
<itadm> can someone help me
<itadm> ?
<joaopinto> Ojii, pastebin your lsb_release -a
<mbeierl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> itadm, To quote what I said before "What do you mean?"  What "menu files" are you talking about?
<joaopinto> ubuntu, I don't have the know-how for such a recovery attempt, sorry
<tesseracter> hi. installed ubuntu 9.04, system now thinks a LONG time after I login. Checked .xsession-errors, Glib CRITICAL assert failed. ideas what to do next? i've still got wireless and command line.
<Ojii> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160048/
<NickWebHA> itadm: Do you mean System -> Preferences -> Main Menu?
<dougl> itadm, http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu%2Bmenu%2Bedit&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<itadm> thanks
<joaopinto> Ojii, md5sum $(which uname)
<peppo> is there an alternate driver than evdev to use for usb mice? the one in xserver 1.6 is broken wrt MMB use
 * zorganix_ is away: Gone away for now
<Ojii> joaopinto: 538721f0baff5af0025ccb4abb98692f  /bin/uname
 * zorganix_ is back.
<kromar> whats a good music player?
<eseven73> !away > zorganix_
<ubottu> zorganix_, please see my private message
<NickWebHA> I have a strange problem with my GeForce 9800M GS and both drivers Ubuntu 9.04 amd64 recommends I use. Every time during the shut down process the screen fades to white and then, gradually, other colors. 8.10 amd64 used to do the same thing but only some times. I am forced to hold down the power button to "complete" the shutdown. I do not have this problem in my dual-booted Vista.
<Ojii> kromar: songbird
<vart> could I change the default program language without changing the menu language of the whole Gnome?
<joaopinto> Ojii, that is not the uname package from ubuntu jaunty 32 bits
<joaopinto> I mean, the uname binary
<kromar> Ojii: doesent exist in the add/remove app
<Ojii> joapinto: how would i get the *real* uname then?
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here actually using Tomboy Notes to "Take Notes, Link Ideas & Stay Organized" ?
<Ojii> kromar: i know, getsongbird.com
<MerlinW> usr13, yes u can change to defaults
<joaopinto> Ojii, apt-cache policy coreutils
<cdm10> has anyone had issues with Broadcom wireless since upgrading?
<itadm> i want to modify my menu System put new stuff in it
<cdm10> itadm: right click on the menu bar, hit Edit Menus
<itadm> i want to do in VI editor
<itadm> damn
<joaopinto> Ojii, you should expect: 85a578b7df806c002a727803180f5b7b  /bin/uname
<gartral> !ohmy itadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy itadm
<gartral> !ohmy | itadm
<BadSector1> Help:  I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 onto my laptop.  It has a nvidia video card that I want to use the "restricted drivers" for.  I went into Synaptic and installed the Nvidia 180 drivers, but they are still not showing up as an option in "System\Administrations\Hardware Drivers".. all I have there is version 96..
<ubottu> itadm: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Ojii> jaopinto: i did 'sudo apt-cache policy coreutils' and it didn't change uname
<cdm10> BadSector1: what nVidia card does your laptop have?
<joaopinto> Ojii, erm, that was to check the uname package version, not to change anythng
<Ojii> oh
<itadm> damn thanks for help!
<Ojii> jaopinto: it outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/160052/
<tesseracter> BadSector1: check your software sources.
<pixelmonkey> anyone know how to solve font kerning issues when printing with firefox 3/3.5?
<joaopinto> Ojii, sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<Helpme> Hello i have the same problems as this fellow just in Ubuntu: http://www.fixya.com/support/t1712863-sony_dvd_rw_dw_31a_stopped_writing_not
<BadSector1> tesseracter: thanks
<tesseracter> hi. installed ubuntu 9.04, system now thinks a LONG time after I login. Checked .xsession-errors, Glib CRITICAL assert failed. ideas what to do next? i've still got wireless and command line.
<kennedy> Hello, i am new to ubuntu, i just installed 9.04 on vmware
<recon691> was hoping that 9.04 would fix my network issues but unfortunately my RT2561st card still corrupting memory all over the place
<kennedy> this is awesome
<coz_> hey guys  recently gnome 2.26.1  /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7  is using up an enormous amount of cpu  from 12- to 70% with or withough compiz running
<dbarnett> Hello, I'm having driver issues upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 (to get to 9.04). I can no longer boot after 8.04-8.10 upgrade. Can I just copy the kernel from the 9.04 iso and boot to that to complete the upgrade?
<Helpme> kennedy ofc its awesome its Ubuntu! :D
<coz_> this has never occurred before  jaunty
<gorgut> Hey, guys. Can someone please tell me where the script is that tells mono to load at login?
<kennedy> haha thanks Helpme
<kromar> ok the problem seems not to be the music palyer, i cant load any files in a player somehow. any idea what the problem could be?
<dbarnett> kromar: you may have to enable non-free sources and install the codecs
<gartral> hello... i am having serious issues wuith mounting an appearently damnaged fat32 filesystem.... full(er) info at http://ubuntuforums.org/private.php?folderid=0
<dbarnett> assuming you have licence for them of course
<MerlinW> joaopinto, i cant see any problems in Ojii's coreutil output
<recon691> kromar: did you install the codex?
<joaopinto> dbarnett, you will need to use a live cd, mount your partition, chroot to it, and then continue the upgrade from there, using do-release-upgrade
<dbarnett> joaopinto: do I need to burn an 8.10?
<kromar> recon691: i updated to 9.04, other than that i havent changed anything
<sirjoebob> Running 9.04, tried to upgrade Amarok 2.02 to the latest build and it failed. uninstalled/reinstalled and now it will not load ANYTHING into the library but plays files just fine. any thoughts???
<joaopinto> MerlinW, neither do I, but I can see that his uname's binary does not match the expected version
<dbarnett> joaopinto: I think the 8.10 completed, but is it really 'complete' if it never booted
<kromar> recon691: just loaded it into vlc and it seems to play but i cant hear anything
<xconvergex> !
<MerlinW> joaopinto, oh i see
<recon691> kromar: check your volume control ?
<xconvergex> I use graphic programs..will they work with ubuntu ?
<dbarnett> xconvergex: can you be more specific?
<zaggynl> Yes you can, with wine!
 * zaggynl runs
<alleykat> paint is said to...
<backgen> hey guys how do i find out which version of Ubuntu i'm running?
<xconvergex> I use 3ds max , photoshop illustrator.
<RLa> i have big problems with apt-get, package download hangs, i hit ctrl+c, try reinstall, but half-downloaded package seems to be ignored!
<LjL> !version | backgen
<ubottu> backgen: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starts in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ngong> joaopinto: restarted NetworkManager, no Icon
<RLa> so my half-downloaded package will be broken?
<desperatenoob> brb
<eseven73> xconvergex, blender, inkscape is the linux version of those two
<RLa> i find this quite dangerous
<backgen> thanks!
<ngong> joaopinto: how to check whether the wifi drivers are still there?
<xconvergex> eseven73 are they same ?
<eseven73> photoshop 2 and 3 work in wine I believe
<recon691> RLa: note the package and do a complete remove and reinstall, probably fix it
<backgen> hey guys, if i'm gonna upgrade via network...is there a chance that i'll lose the files on my computer? Should i do a backup?
<regeya> aaaaaaaah photoshop 2
<MerlinW> xconvergex, blender, gimp
<eseven73> xconvergex, same? no but they're the linux equivalent of 3dmax and illustrator
<RLa> recon691, complete remove - where does apt-get download packages into, i saw nothing under /tmp?
<eseven73> MerlinW, I don't think gimp does vector does it?
<joaopinto> backgen, if your data is important, yes, backup, even if you are not expected to lose data
<marcodc> hi all
<MerlinW> right, photoshop cs2 working with wine very well
<BadSector1> install the nvidia-180-modaliases package as well in Synaptic if you want it to be available in 'Hardware Drivers'     (Answers my question)
<LjL> backgen: chances of losing data files are extremely low (though everything is possible). it is possible that the upgrade goes bad and you're unable to boot without resorting to live CD or other manual stuff, though
<recon691> backgen: if you have to ask that question you should probably do a backup :)
<mobi-sheep> eseven73: I don't think Gimp do vector.  Inkscape does. (?)
<joaopinto> eseven73, for vector graphics you use inkscape
<backgen> ok thanks!
<regeya> MerlinW, afaik no, but if you're just doing vector art, inkscape will do vector graphics...not as powerful as illustrator but it does nice standard svg
<tesseracter> heres something interesting: i tried aptitude reinstall gnome-settings-daemon which had the glib critical error, and it said "wasnt able to locate file for gnome-settings-daemon"
<eseven73> yes I was the one that suggested inkscape ,,,before anyone else
<recon691> RLa: well, the deb's are stored in var somewhere, but try using the packet manager first
<glitsj16> RLa: /var/cache/apt/archives holds those
<hbekel> Ojii: reinstalled coreutils?
<MerlinW> regeya, for vector graphs: http://www.linux.com/feature/148630
<Gandal> hello, hola
<nomasteryoda> RLa, but using synaptic, apt-get or aptitude is preferable
<gharz> !backup
<MerlinW> gimp dont can vectors, my bad
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<regeya> MerlinW, thanks, but I wasn't asking :->
<bogdan_> Hi every1
<marcodc> a dummy question: ubuntu 8.10 i can't mount a rw partition for my users. My fstab: /dev/sda4 /home/marcodc/myfolder ext3 users,defaults 0 0
<marcodc> what's the matter?
<gharz> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<kromar> so any idea why i cant load my music file into gmusicbrowser?
<MerlinW> u cant change the illustrator at the moment...
<bogdan_> I have installed 9.04 and i had a Huawei modem
<bogdan_> it work fine before
<MerlinW> virtualbox+windows is the solution:D
<regeya> hehe
<MerlinW> or vmware
<bogdan_> now it connects to the network but the net does work
<MerlinW> :D
<DeepTime> Table size: 59073
<goldenvirginia> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | goldenvirginia
<ubottu> goldenvirginia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> !it | goldenvirginia
<Ojii> jaopinto: now i get "85a578b7df806c002a727803180f5b7b  /bin/uname"
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> do you have a good route table?
<kromar> man this build sucks ass, cant even listen music....
<hbekel> Ojii: try uname -a again
<LjL> Ojii: isn't that the same as before?
<bogdan_> n8tuser, you mean to run route and see what's there ?
<dbarnett> kromar: something tells me it's not impossible to play music on 9.04
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> yes
<Ojii> hbekel: "Linux notebook 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux"
<Ojii> thanks a lot jaopinto
<ngong> joaopinto: with iwconfig, I can see wlan0 showing the right ESSID, does that mean the wifi driver is there, just the NetworkManger Icon is missing? or could that be an information drawn from cache?
<kromar> dbarnett: well then tell me how it works, i cant load music files in the player
<Ali-smith> Anyone able to provide assistance with Wireless access?
<Gandal> some body now one linux channel spanish pleas ?
<eseven73> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> Ojii: i would be quite worried about the fact that you had the wrong coreutils installed. it might be a rootkit.
<dbarnett> kromar: have you tried all the suggestions people have offered here? codecs? volume?
<hbekel> Ojii: that looks much better, try installing the drivers again via sys->adm->hwdrivers
<LjL> !info chkrootkit > Ojii
<LjL> !info rkhunter > Ojii
<joaopinto> Ojii, please be carefull you should understand what happened, something/someone replaced your uname binary
<ngong> joaopinto: iwlist wlan0 scan looks also pretty good
<hbekel> LjL: indeed
<kromar> dbarnett: yes and thats not the problem. i cant load the files into the player
<dbarnett> kromar: what error do you get?
<BadSector1> Arrg.. Help again... I thought that the nvidia-180-modaliases package would place the Driver into my "Hardware Drivers" page.. but it did not.  Does anyone else have a suggestion for me?
<kromar> dbarnett: how can i remove the player settings and start with default?
<bogdan_> ~bin
<bogdan_> lol
<kromar> dbarnett: i dont get an error, theres just nothing happening
<ngong> joaopinto: just the icon is missing to enable it, or am I wrong?
<joaopinto> ngong, I don't have much experience with wifi troubleshooting, sorry :\
<dbarnett> kromar: have you tried another player? try deleting .gmplayer (or something like that)
<gartral> hello... i am having serious issues wuith mounting an appearently damnaged fat32 filesystem.... full(er) info at http://ubuntuforums.org/private.php?folderid=0
<dbarnett> kromar: try moving it efore deleting
<recon691> kromar: do you get any graphics eq, is it playing the file and you not hearing it?
<desperatenoob> hbekel, omfg i cant believe it! you helped me unknowingly! WHOOPEE!
<hbekel> desperatenoob: grub was still loading the old kernel?
<kromar> dbarnett: its not loading them into the player
<Ojii> jaopinto: how could that even happen?
<gartral> !language | desperatenoob
<ubottu> desperatenoob: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<desperatenoob> hbekel, yes!
<kromar> dbarnett: where exactly are the settings stored?
<dbarnett> kromar: I have no idea. I don't use gmplayer
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know why I am getting a 403 Forbidden on my Apache web server? It wont serve me index.html. Any suggestions/help would be appreciated!
<Ali-smith> Hey all. Anyone able to assist with a wireless connection issue?
<desperatenoob> hbekel, HOORAY! HOORAY for hbekel! HOORAY!!!!
 * zorganix_ is away: coming back soon
<dbarnett> kromar: try a different player. If that works you can rule out some things
<Ojii> hbekel: stlll fails in sys->adm->hwdrivers
 * zorganix_ is back.
<BadSector1> I will just try to follow the guide for completely uninstalling nvidia and then try to reinsall...
 * zorganix_ is away: bye
 * zorganix_ is back.
 * desperatenoob is doing the robot dance
<hbekel> Ojii: you should really chkrootkit and rkhunter first
 * zorganix_ is away: bye
<adelie42> doing a fresh install for someone and only have a 8.10 CD (no dvd player). I want to use ext4. is the easiest thing to do 'sudo apt-get install ubiquity' to update the installer on the live CD to install an up to date system?
 * zorganix_ is back.
 * zorganix_ is away: Gone away for now
<cdm10> Has anyone had graphical glitches with titlebars in Jaunty running Compiz?
<eseven73> !away > zorganix_
<ubottu> zorganix_, please see my private message
<bogdan_> n8tuser, what you been by good routing table ?
 * zorganix_ is back.
 * desperatenoob bamonoroboto east oh robot oh
<bogdan_> n8tuser, i have a default gateway:)
 * desperatenoob is moonwalking
<kromar> dbarnett: works with vlc player, so why the hell cant i load those files in gmusicbrowser? everything worked fine pre 9.04
<hbekel> desperatenoob: good for you :)
<desperatenoob> hbekel, thank you thank you thank you!!!!!
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> can you paste your route -n results? also include ifconfig and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hbekel> desperatenoob: i didn't do anything
<zamba> i need a way to store the current running X configuration
<zamba> how can i do that?
<dbarnett> kromar: it doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue, you might want to check the forums for gmusicbrowser. I not familiar with that at all
<zamba> (i have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file)
<bogdan_> n8tuser, sure
<bogdan_> n8tuser, just a sec
<recon691> kromar: have a look in you home dir for a hidden dir .gmusicbrowser
<Bodsda> zamba: you have no xorg.conf? why?
<desperatenoob> hbekel, u pointed out something which was quite obvious!!! thanks! it was staring at me at my nose!
<zamba> Bodsda: because that will auto probe
<dbarnett> kromar: got to run to a meeting. Good luck
<kromar> dbarnett: i cant find a .gmusicbroswer file there...
<kaie> good day. I usually run Fedora. I had installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS on the home system of a remote friend (200 km away). Today my friend tells me, she confirmed some prompt, and now her system is performing an upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04. Q: Is it true a simple click will trigger such a release upgrade? My friend simply said "yes" but is not prepared for such a task and to answer the invovled questions
<MerlinW> zamba, yes u have :D
<Bodsda> zamba: what? autoprobe, whats that?
<zamba> MerlinW: huh?
<zamba> MerlinW: i have what?
<MerlinW> xorg.conf
<zamba> MerlinW: no, i don't
<MerlinW> have to there
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Is there a quick way on nautilus to recursively change permissions on a folder and it's subdirs? i wanna do the equivalent of "chmod 777 somedir -R" without having to fire up a terminal
<zamba> nope
<MerlinW> hmm
<desperatenoob> everybody: just want all of you to know: hbekel is the most awesomest dude in this irc channel as of this moment!
<zamba> read the documentation
<SixThreeOh> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found * large amount.....
<zamba> if you don't have a xorg.conf file everything will be automatically probed
<Bodsda> zamba: please pastebin the output of    ls -lah /etc/X11/    so we can be sure
<zamba> Bodsda: omg
<adelie42> Jimmymaniac: without a terminal? why?
<Bodsda> zamba: if everything is autoprobed, then why do you need to save the config?
<cdm10> Bodsda: xorg.conf is no longer required
<gartral> hello... i am having serious issues wuith mounting an appearently damnaged fat32 filesystem.... full(er) info at http://ubuntuforums.org/private.php?folderid=0 updated, i can use MTP mode in OFW
<zamba> Bodsda: because i'm connected through a vga splitter
<zamba> Bodsda: http://pastebin.com/m231762d1
<tesseracter> BadSector1: honestly, the best way is to just download drivers from ftp.nvidia.com /join #nvidia is a good place to start
<Bodsda> cdm10: but it stil works yeah? i can still use it
<SixThreeOh> Any idea why I can't update my OS?
<MerlinW> ok u havent
<MerlinW> :D
<Ojii> hbekel: chkrootkit didn't find anything
<cdm10> SixThreeOh: try changing your software mirror in System>Admin>Software Sources
<kaie> also, i'm really surprised that an upgrade from a 8.04 LTS version to a 9.04 non-LTS version is offered to a user
<zamba> Bodsda: and the monitor cannot be auto-probed throught he vgs splitter, so i have to connect directly to the monitor, then do the autoprobing and then save the output of the autoprobe into an xorg.conf file
<adelie42> SixThreeOh: sounds like somethings wrong
<desperatenoob> well i am off now thanks again hbekel!
<zamba> MerlinW: told you so
<eseven73> kaie, by default that would not happen, she/he must have changed something
<MerlinW> okok:D
<tesseracter> kaie: you can change that setting in software sources
<Bodsda> zamba: well, sounds like you know what your talking about, apologies, its beyond my scope
<joaopinto> kaie, it is not, unless you go to the update manager and set it to offer non LTS upgrades
<SixThreeOh> cdm10: My gui is microsoft GDI+
<eseven73> what joaopinto said
<Jimmymaniac> adelie42: Scenario: You're on ubuntu. A friend gives you his USB key to give you some files. You find a virus there, with "read-only", "hidden" and "system" dos/windows attributes. Nautilus doesn't let you delete them without permission.
<SealedWithAKiss>  Does anybody know why I am getting a 403 Forbidden on my Apache web server? It wont serve me index.html. Any suggestions/help would be appreciated!
<SixThreeOh> So I don't have that/default gui stuff other than open office, terminal, etc
<adelie42> Jimmymaniac: why not just delete them as root?
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, probably because your documentroot is set to a path where the www-data uses does not have read+execute permissions
<JK3mp> Hey guys im having a problem with a netbook running gOS
<SixThreeOh> Surely us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com should work though?
<gartral> !mtp > gartral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtp
<bogdan_> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m4b6b8ab7 here it is :)
<SealedWithAKiss> joaopinto, my document root is set to the default /var/www.
<adelie42> SixThreeOh: that is far from the only reason why updates can fail
<Jimmymaniac> adelie42: I wanna be able to do that quick and easy without a terminal, for my friend's benefit. I have zero problems with the prompt (writing this on irssi :D ), but next time he finds something like that, he will be a little bit lost.
<adelie42> SixThreeOh: usually if you are in the middle of updates and cancel, you can't just run it again to make it work
<SealedWithAKiss> joaopinto, would it have anything to do with me using flash? I have a number of .swf files in the webroot.
<adelie42> Jimmymaniac: alt-f2, gksudo nautilus
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, make sure your index file is rx for everyone or for www-data
<JK3mp> Hey i need help with a netbook
<zamba> JK3mp: cool!
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, 403 is usually for unable to check directory, or index file on the directory
<adelie42> Jimmymaniac: better?
<JK3mp> the grub only shows memorytest
<SealedWithAKiss> joaopinto, [Tue Apr 28 15:58:58 2009] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /var/www/index.html
<kromar> recon691: i have searched the file system for the .gmusicbrowser folder but there is none. so where else could the settings be stored? or how do i revert to default settings?
<bogdan_> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m4b6b8ab7
<grawity> kromar: Have you checked your homedir?
<mobi-sheep> SealedWithAKiss: Try index.htm --> not html.  I think that was the default file extension?
<kromar> recon691: yes
<MerlinW> SealedWithAKiss, in httpd.conf, change the user and group sections / or chown ur files
<SixThreeOh> gutsy has been removed from all of the mirrors?
<kaie> eseven73, tesseracter, joaopinto, she doesn't have much computer skills, I only had instructed her to confirm the usual package updates. I don't think she knows how to change software sources. but who knows, maybe she accidentally enabled non-lts upgrade, if that was possible to do with a single click
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, the log tells it all ;)
<kromar> recon691: i even searched it with catfish
<zamba> JK3mp: boot your system in rescue mode
<Jimmymaniac> adelie42: better, yes, but not optimal, still looking...
<MerlinW> SixThreeOh, Gutsy is dead
<gartral> !gutsy | SixThreeOh
<ubottu> SixThreeOh: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<eseven73> kaie, it takes like 2 steps to change that, so yeah...
<gharz> guys, i'm using 8.10. why is it that everytime i run apt-get upgrade i get this message? how do i fix this?     Failed to fetch http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<recon691> kromar: you could try reinstall it from synaptic
<SixThreeOh> So I'm screwed then?
<eseven73> kaie, and it's all gui to do those 2 steps ;)
<kromar> recon691: i already did that but the settings wont reset when i do that
<hbekel> Ojii: i can't give you any specific advise. you should really try to find out why your uname binary was changed or why it wasn't the version that should have been there according to your pkg manager
<mobi-sheep> SixThreeOh: No, you're not screwed.  Just update.
<unitedroad> hi all
<adelie42> Jimmymaniac: of course, you can right click on the folder and then 'open with...' and 'gksudo nautilus'. root isn't meant to be too easy, considering the power to override ANYTHING
<gartral> !update | SixThreeOh
<ubottu> SixThreeOh: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ojii> hbekel: I might have changed it ages ago for some reason
<MerlinW> gharz, its a repo problem, not urs. choose an another mirror
<SixThreeOh> How can I do that when the package lists have also been removed?
<unitedroad> is there any place  I can find out the list of all the processes that have been run during the system uptime
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> what happens when you ping 10.64.64.64  ?
<gharz> MerlinW: ok
<gharz> thanks!
<Ali-smith> Hey all any idea what I can do about accessing the internet via wireless/ i have installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper (?) but i dont know where to go from here...(new convo) if possible.
<grawity> unitedroad: I don't think so.
<SixThreeOh> It's a VERY VERY special distro
<MerlinW> np
<scapor> Every single time I install Ubuntu on a flash drive (installing on it like installing on a HD, not live-usb) the filesystem of the USB stick gets corrupted after some boots. WIth normal fsck it says the FS is clean but once you force fsck it finds a lot of errors. System files get corrupted etc so I always have to reinstall. Is this known ? Is there a fix for htis bug ?
<n8tuser> unitedroad-> if i understood you,  ps -aux
<elad> How do I get ls to show files with their full path?
<kaie> eseven73, ok thanks
<elad> (For ls -R)
<Jimmymaniac> adelie42: Google found something, i as usual overlooked the obvious: On the folder properties dialog box, on permissions, there's an "apply permissions to contents" button, doh! :)
<tsepesh> how can i run 3 command in this order command1 -> command 2 -> command3 and redirect all the error in a file without a script???
<bogdan_> n8tuser, no response :(
<Jimmymaniac> thanks :)
<MindSpark> hi, is there a cool phone book app for ubuntu ?
<mobi-sheep> elad: ls -al ?
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> then check the far end if it is active (10.64.64.64)
<gartral> SixThreeOh: bring your machine up to 8.04
<kromar> recon691: strange, i removed and installed it 3 times now and after the 3d time the playlist shows again...
<SealedWithAKiss> MerlinW, httpd.conf is empty. What do I need to do?
<unitedroad> nn8user, I mean not just the ones that are currently running, but all that have ever been run since the system's been on
<kromar> recon691:bit buggy i would guess
<bogdan_> n8tuser, how do i do that ?
<elad> I want the full path in the same line as the filename, so I can grep it.
<unitedroad> n8user ^
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> call the owner at the remote end to check and verify
<epaphus> hi guys, how can I enable firestarter and make sure it stays enabled even after a reboot?
<recon691> kromar: lol, hate it when those type of thing happen
<gartral> hello... i am having serious issues wuith mounting an appearently damnaged fat32 filesystem.... full(er) info at http://ubuntuforums.org/private.php?folderid=0 updated, i can use MTP mode in OFW
<bogdan_> n8tuser, :) well it works on windows
<jbwiv> guys, I'm using Jaunty on a box with an NVIDIA card and using the default built-in drivers to split the screen across two monitors. When I do, I can't drag a window all the way across the second monitor...it seems to hang and get stuck about 10% of the way across. Should I still use NVIDIA's drivers on Jaunty, or should the default ones work?
<SixThreeOh> gartral: how? dist-upgrade is out of the picture here.
<mobi-sheep> elad: No idea since you know you're looking in <a certain directory>.  I usually use tree to display structures in file/directory.
<kromar> recon691: i guess your not alone^
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, you need to change the owner of your webroot contents to www-data
<alleykat> elad, "man ls"
<adelie42> Jimmymaniac: :) hmm... I assumed that wasn't working
<sarmisak> elad: for i in `ls -R`; do echo "$i"; done
<kromar> recon691: at least it works again:D
<gartral> SixThreeOh: why cant/wont you upgrade?
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> perhaps you want to stay in windows then?
<Seven_Six_Two> tsepesh, command1 >> file.txt && command2 >> file.txt && command3 >> file.txt
<MerlinW> SealedWithAKiss, apache2.conf?
<sarmisak> those are not ', but `
<bogdan_> n8tuser, no way
<dreham> hi, im having MAJOR slow graphics in jaunty with the open source ati drivers. i have a few small errors in xorg.0.log, can anyone help?
<MerlinW> SixThreeOh, update-manager -d ?
<SixThreeOh> gartral if it involves *reinstalling"... not possible.
<elad> What's that "done"?
<SixThreeOh> -bash: update-manager: command not found
<recon691> kromar: how i just wish i had a fix for my problem
<sarmisak> elad: it's bash programming language
<elad> Ah.
<sarmisak> elad: do; .... ; done
<tommacco> offtopic, but anyone here confident in trig/geometry?
<tsepesh> ﻿Seven_Six_Two: thank you
<sarmisak> tommacco: why :)
<MerlinW> SixThreeOh, or try put intrepid repos in ur sources
<bogdan_> n8tuser, it worked in 8.10 and after upgrade was dead :)
<jbwiv> guys, I'm using Jaunty on a box with an NVIDIA card and using the default built-in drivers to split the screen across two monitors. When I do, I can't drag a window all the way across the second monitor...it seems to hang and get stuck about 10% of the way across. Should I still use NVIDIA's drivers on Jaunty, or should the default ones work?
<travis_> hi is there a way to display gnome system monitor applet information in text mode?
<SealedWithAKiss> joaopinto, changing the owner to www-data doesn't work.
<gartral> SixThreeOh: you can jump without reinstalling my friend! your going from gutsy to hardy (i think)
<elad> Anyway, that doesn't give me the filename along with its full path in the same line.
<scapor> travis_: top ?
<SealedWithAKiss> MerlinW, what do I need to edit in apache2.conf?
<travis_> yeah
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, do you get the same error on the log ?
<gartral> MerlinW: hes on 7.10 dude...
<sarmisak> elad: have you tried using find instead of ls?
<tommacco> sarmisak: given the two end points of a line segment (cartesian coordinates), I want to find the other end points of the square to which the original line segment is the diagonal
<zzxxzz> Has anyone tried ext4 fs with 9.04?
<SixThreeOh> how? apt can't get any useful files that it needs for dist-upgrade
<tesseracter> hi. installed ubuntu 9.04, system now thinks a LONG time after I login. Checked .xsession-errors, gnome-session daemon Glib CRITICAL assert failed. ideas what to do next? i've still got wireless and command line.
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> your mask 255.255.255.255 ? should it be not like 10.255.255.255 ?
<travis_> itscapor: its actually 6 sqares with graphs
<unitedroad> is there any any application that will help me achieve that if it not provided by any standard linux facility
<elad> sarmisak, nope./
<travis_> itscapor: I want it to be some text info
<SealedWithAKiss> joaopinto, yeah.
<bogdan_> n8tuser, that i get by dhcp i think :)
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, ls -ltrd /var/www/index.html
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: Lot of brave people are using ext4 on Jaunty already.
<regjava> In ubuntu 8.10 will wubi always try to install from the internet?
<bogdan_> n8tuser, should i try and change it manually?
<nick92> hello!
<joaopinto> zzxxzz, I am using it
<scapor> travis_: don't think I can help you further
<nick92> Are there italians here?!?
<Seven_Six_Two> zzxxzz, I read you should back up before you try it.
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> you're using ppp , can you post your ppp config file?
<dreham> zzxxzz: using it as well, so far so good
<MerlinW> gartral, oh i see, then he need to burn a newer CD, and upgrade from that
<tesseracter> unitedroad: make sure to have the topic in your single line question...
<sarmisak> tommacco: if it's a square you first have to find out about the distance from the second point and on which axis it is
<regeya> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gartral> SixThreeOh: update-manager will tell you about the upgrade
<MerlinW> i told him at the first place
<bogdan_> n8tuser, i use network manager dunno where is that file
<nick92> grazie!
<MerlinW> :D
<MerlinW> update-manager -d
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> look around /etc/network
<gartral> SixThreeOh: you can make the jump right there, it takes about 31/2 hours by my experience
<zzxxzz> mobi-sheep: I want to install ubuntu on my notebook (winxp currently) and have an alternate CD, but don't know how to begin.
<SealedWithAKiss> joaopinto, changing the file permissions of index.html to www-data works great, thanks.
<JK3mp> Can anyone help with my netbook issue? After upgrade it only shows memory test in grub menu
<Ali-smith> Guys I have an issue with my wireless card. I have downloaded the drivers using ndiswrapper and now i havent a clue what to do. i am a newbie when it come to Linux/Ubuntu so any help would be great. If you could use a seperate convo it would be much appreciated.
<gartral> 3 1/2
<joaopinto> SealedWithAKiss, ;)
<elad> How do I use find with regex? Specifically, I need to search for anything starting with "Nav"
<MerlinW> SealedWithAKiss, search for "user" and "group" parameters
<tesseracter> Ali-smith: try /join #wireless
<unitedroad> is there any place  I can find out the list of all the processes that have been run during the system uptime, if it is not provided by any standard linux facility, then is there a program that will help log the process id and command line of all the executed processes
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: When you get to partition, you can use guided partitioning.  Just before writing, check partitions and you'll see ext3 there.  Highlight it and enter that, and change the filesystem from ext3 to ext4.  That's about it.
<MerlinW> SealedWithAKiss, and change for ur username and group
<arcsky> hello, if i install windows xp on my laptop which already got ubuntu. does it overwrite my grub?
<dreham> how do i get around the "invalid output device for dac detection
<dreham> Unhandled monitor type 0" error in xorg.0.log
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, you'll find others pop in and out so pm isn't as good
<MerlinW> SealedWithAKiss, after apache2ctl restart
<iubot>  df
<sarmisak> tommacco: then just move to the other point to find the diagonal point, and apply the a²+b² = c² ;)
<iubot>  ininks
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, what does ifconfig show
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, and iwconfig
<DJones> arcsky: Yes it will do, but you can reinstall grub afterwards
<DJones> !grub | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joaopinto> unitedroad, I am not aware of such a tracing facility, you could do a cronjob to capture the list of running processes at a given interval time
<Ali-smith> I havent a clue im afraid. Im a newb
<bogdan_> n8tuser, i found a /etc/ppp/ directory :)
<zzxxzz> mobi-sheep: Do I boot using the alternate CD or boot WinXP and execute something on the CD?
<n8tuser> unitedroad-> you dont like the results of  ps aux?
<arcsky> DJones: thanks
<chaosphere> elad: 'find -name nav*' searches for files starting with nav
<unitedroad> n8tuser : it shows only the currently running proceses right?
<gharz> !UID
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UID
<ininks>  ÀÚ¼ÒºÃ
<ininks>  ´ó ¼ÒºÃ
<FloodBot1> ininks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gharz> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: Alternate CD.  Are you planning to dual-boot or use the whole HDD for Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> unitedroad-> everything running including zombies
<ininks>  ÓÐÈËÂð£¿
<bogdan_> n8tuser, dunno what to look there for
<zzxxzz> mobi-sheep: I'm going Ubuntu all the way.
<ininks>  ÓÐÈËÁÄÌìÂð
<elad> Thanks.
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> paste it in pastebin
<khensthoth> I have a Acer Orbicam (Webcam) on a Acer Laptop that's currently not functional with Jaunty. It used to work in Ibex out of the box. Anyone know what might have broke?
<ininks>  dajiahao
<SealedWithAKiss> MerlinW, thanks a lot! It's working fine now =)
<unitedroad> n8tuser, I need to see the command line of a process that has a very short life, like ls
<ininks>  yourenliaotianma
<bogdan_> n8tuser, it's a folder
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: Heh. Welcome to the bright light.  Well, make backups.  Everything will be lost.  I assume you know what you're doing with backup
<bogdan_> n8tuser, what it's contents ?
<MerlinW> SealedWithAKiss, np :)
<elad> When switching between windows, there's a noticeable delay as the new window is being populated, graphically. Is there a way to improve this? I have 2GB of memory.
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, open up a terminal and type  ifconfig   and hit enter. Then type iwconfig and hit enter. Highlight and copy the results and paste them at pastebin.com and copy the url that it takes you to and paste it in this channel
<xray7224> lol
<Ali-smith> will do
<gartral> hello... i am having serious issues wuith mounting an appearently damnaged fat32 filesystem.... full(er) info at http://ubuntuforums.org/private.php?folderid=0 updated, i can use MTP mode in OFW...
<bogdan_> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/m53617c27
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: You'll see the choice to "start writing to disks" step.  Before you do that, highlight ext3 and change that to ext4 then start.  If you messed it up, you can always shut down and start again.  It's not long.  5min or so.
<zzxxzz> mobi-sheep: I've saved everything important, and have just booted the CD. I don't see anything about partitioning yet, and previously the drive was partitioned c: and d:
<joaopinto> unitedroad, try http://sourceforge.net/projects/snoopylogger/
<unitedroad> joapinto, thanks
<zhxk> ALL: any body lack of money, contact to me, I lead you to Somalia sea to fetch some trueasure
<luca__> usr13: works fine :)
<n8tuser> bogdan_->  i asked for config file contents,  anyhow i have to go for now..
<elad> When switching between windows, there's a noticeable delay as the new window is being populated, graphically. Is there a way to improve this? I have 2GB of memory.
<marco_PT> hi. where do I get flash and java for konqueror?
<alleykat> gartral, not that I can contribute, but that link to... your inbox on the forums? doesn't really lead anyone else anywhere
<WebSmoken> anybody know about resolutions for the boot screens? Other screens are ok.
<bogdan__> n8tuser, i've solved the problem
<bogdan__> n8tuser, thx
<joaopinto> elad, that is most likely related to your graphics card driver
<dreham> guys, im getting like 20 fps on my desktop, ati x1600 on jaunty. i think its a problem in xorg.conf but i cant find it. any takers?
<joaopinto> WebSmoken, you can use a tool like startup manager to set your boot resolution
<n8tuser> bogdan_-> what was your solution?
<kasya> hi
<Ali-smith> http://pastebin.com/m1eb75cc0
<MerlinW> marco: apt-get install flashpugin-nonfree
<MerlinW> marco: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<WebSmoken> is in in package?
<elad> joaopinto, I have the same issue when on my desktop, which has an NVIDIA 8800 GTS.
<kasya> is there a video chat for Ubuntu, can some one tell me?
<bogdan__> n8tuser, from the network manager, at the connection edit must be removed the "internet" text from the APN field and select Automatic(PPP) instead of Automatic(PPP) address only in IPV4 settings
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: The concept is there.  Not too hard as you might think it sounds like.  Lol --> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-7-10-68383.shtml --> You're looking EXACTLY for this --> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/encryptedubuntuseventen-large_020.png --> Just click no and you'll be back with list.  There, you find ext3.  Change that to ext4.  And start writing again.
<bogdan__> n8tuser, in my country i'm on Orange network
<gharz> khensthoth: i think there are still a lot of bugs with jaunty... i installed it on the day it was released and i was disappointed esp with compiz :(
<bogdan__> n8tuser, hope that's for other networks :)
<WebSmoken> quess i could look...thanks
<bogdan__> n8tuser, thx
<khensthoth> Thanks gharz
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: I'm going to go to shower.  Anything else?  If not, farewell and good luck.
<Ali-smith> *Seven_six_two, http://pastebin.com/m1eb75cc0
<n8tuser> bogdan__-> thanks for the fyi
<Ojii_> hbekel: just run both rootkit checks and they were both okay, so how'd i go about installing the drivers now uname is fixed?
<alleykat> dreham, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/347758/comments/14 <- this fixed the drivers for me more or less - but its a dualscreen setup and HD 3600 so may not be related
<MerlinW> marco: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<zzxxzz> mobi-sheep: OK, I'm beginning now. I'll yell for help if I run into problems I can't resolve. Thanks.
<Ali-smith> Seven_six_two, dunno if thats right.
<mobi-sheep> zzxxzz: Alrigh.  Great..
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, thanks. can you do that again with ifconfig -a
<Ali-smith> seven_six_two ok
<gartral> hello... i am having serious issues wuith mounting an appearently damnaged fat32 filesystem.... full(er) info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141234 updated, i can use MTP mode in OFW...
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, yeah, that's right.
<kludgedean> anyone able to help me as to why for some reason on a fresh ubuntu server installation, with fluxbox, xterm refuses to run (not even an initial terminal windows when vncserver is run) ? :) Thanks
<Ali-smith> seven_six_two; http://pastebin.com/m169b39b3
<dreham> alleykat: thats not it :) dont have the /ati dir, im using the radeon driver
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, did you use a walkthrough to set up ndiswrapper?
<hbekel> Ojii_: I'd reboot first to rule out any effects a non-working uname might have created
<Ali-smith> seven_six_two: nope, should i have done??
<Ojii_> okay hbekel, brb
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, possibly. What all did you do?
<MerlinW> gardar, sudo mount /dev/(yourdevice) /media/something -o force
<Guest29776> hey I have kubuntu...how do You share folders on the network with windows machines?
<Guest29776> i right click on folder -> properties->share->configure file sharing  and then nothing happends after I click it
<zhxk> ALL: any body lack of money, contact to me, I lead you to Somalia sea to fetch some treasure
<Ali-smith> Seven_six_two i dowloaded the spp from the Ubuntu applications menu.
<gartral> MerlinW: i dont know where the device is! and mount wants specific filesystems if it isnt mounting ext2, this is a fat device
<Fury> Hey everyone, i need help with handling .rar files ;o, anyone wanna help? plz
<Seven_Six_Two> please somebody kick the pirate
<MerlinW> gardar, if not working: sudo fsck -r /dev/<device>
<grawity> Seven_Six_Two: What pirate?
<Seven_Six_Two> zhxk
<gardar> ugh
<MerlinW> gardar, ahm
<LjL> !ops | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<gartral> MerlinW: i do not know what device it is... it wont respond
<MerlinW> okok
<MerlinW> i thinking
<MerlinW> :D
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks
<regjava> why is wubi always trying to install 8.10 from the internet, can i disable this and install from the live cd itself?
<kungpowza> Fury: sudo apt-get install unrar
<gartral> thank you ikonia!
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, spp?
<regjava> why is wubi always trying to install 8.10 from the internet, can i disable this and install from the live cd itself?
<Ali-smith> seven_six_two *app sorry.
<MerlinW> gardar, cant see in lsusb output?
<nagraaj> hi somebody help me with wi fi please
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, oh there's more you have to do than that
<MyWay> i can't get my acer 5520 microphone work with ubuntu 9.04 64bit, somebody know why?
<usr13> nagraaj: What's thep roblem?
<[1]Michael> ciao
<MerlinW> gardar, or fdisk -l
<[1]Michael> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, are you on 8.10 or 9.04?
<[1]Michael> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Ali-smith> seven_six_two: im not sure i will assume 8.10 as i dowloaded it aout 1 month ago.
<lester> !list
<MerlinW> !list
<Mat-Cauthon> hey, short question: is it possible to get a mouse cursor in inverted colors (i.e. the colors should change according to where the mouse pointer rests)?
<MerlinW> :)
<nagraaj> i made an ad-hoc connection in ubuntu
<LjL> !botabuse | MerlinW
<ubottu> MerlinW: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nagraaj> and my windows xp system can connect to it
<gartral> MerlinW: lsusb doesnt give anything useful, but it shows the dap as connectes, fdisk -l does nothing
<alleykat> hm, funny... my wlan autoinstalled with jaunty b2, but isn't found now... *digs*
<nagraaj> but they cant ping each other
<MerlinW> nagraaj, thats a nice relationship:D
<Ojii_> hbekel: i just rebooted and looked at sys->admin->hwdrivers and now 180 is activated, thanks a lot to you, jaopinto and MarwinW
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, have you seen this?       https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone isn't working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<MerlinW> gardar, u did with sudo?:D
<MerlinW> gardar, sudo fdisk -l
<Ali-smith> seven_six_two: Is that a comprehensive walkthrough?? Cause if so i will stop wasting your time and use it.
<gardar> MerlinW, stop saying my name :(
<nagraaj> any help please
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, fairly yes.
<MerlinW> :D
<Ojii_> now anyone know how to fix flash in jaunty when it displays the video correctly but no sound?
<hbekel> Ojii_: np
<Seven_Six_Two> Ali-smith, and the attitude is appreciated
<Ali-smith> seven-six_two: thank you:) i will get out of your hair.
<Seven_Six_Two> have fun
<Ali-smith> seven_six-two: :)
<gartral> MerlinW: does not show, and stop bombarding gardar with my probllems! :P
<Ali-smith> Seven_six-two: bb cheers
<MerlinW> gartral, stop saying my name :)
<MerlinW> :D
<xGeek> MerlinW, stop saying m.... oh wait.
<kludgedean> anyone any vague idea as to why an xterm, or bash terminal can't be opened over vncserver (ubuntu server) ?
<viktor> hi
<usr13> nagraaj: Show us what you have:  pastebin iwconfig
<MerlinW> xGeek, pillow waaar
<usr13> nagraaj: and ifconfig
<sci> does someone know where to get dnsmasq.deb ?
<DaveIngram> anyone know a good program for quickly previewing images in a directory from the terminal?
<hbekel> Ojii_: so 'glxinfo | grep direct' says yes?
<Ojii_> yes hbekel
<hbekel> Ojii_: there you go :)
<MerlinW> gartal... u r really ungrateful :D
<LjL> !info dnsmasq | sci
<ubottu> sci: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.47-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 112 kB
<adelie42> Davelngram: preview how?
<usr13> sci: apt-get install dnsmasq
<LjL> sci: it's in the standard repositories, just install it.
<Ojii> there I go what hbekel?
<gartral> MerlinW: anyway, no, sudo fdisk -l does not show my sansa
<adelie42> davelngram: you mean lije from gnome-terminal?
<sci> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<regeya> what kind of sansa do you have gartral
<nagraaj> im not familiar with pastebin actually
<nagraaj> ill try
<MerlinW> gartal: this is the point, when u need to use windows:D
<usr13> gartral: Did you unplug it and plug it back in again?
 * regeya has a sansa fuze
<gartral> regeya: a Rockboxed sansa e250 v1
 * rjharv appoligies for random joins/parts
<regeya> oho
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone isn't working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<hbekel> Ojii: means "everythings fine in the end"
<gartral> usr13: yes many times
<MerlinW> gartal: use on windows the Partition Table Doctor 3.5 prog
<usr13> gartral: tail -f /var/log/messages
<MerlinW> its helped for me too with usb disk
<usr13> grawity: And plug it in again, see what it says.
<grawity> gartral: ^
<Ojii> hbekel: yea, still don't seem to be able to view HD material in fullscreen without lag but that might be because the vid i downloaded isn't that good
<ltcabral> hey guys, how can i change my ubuntu language?
<maike> Hi, does anyone has got a Samsung NC10 ?
<MerlinW> Ojii, tried with gl2 output?
<stpeter> Hello, does anyone know how  to   sync Ubuntu  with Sony  Walkman mp3 player?
<hbekel> Ojii: depends on wether your player uses hardware accel for scaling
<MerlinW> or try with vlc
<Ojii> MerlinW: tried what with gl2 output, what is gl2 output and how do i do that?
<Ojii> hbekel: VLC
<Ojii> MerlinW: I use VLC
<gartral> MerlinW: dont own a windows box, dont use microsoft code, dont use mono or banshee :) and im sorry if im coming off ungrateful, but ive been fighting this since i Jumped
<MerlinW> ahm
<hbekel> Ojii: no idea, i use mplayer
<Ojii> (but since i use jaunty it somehow doesn't put the player and video into one window which is annoying)
<MerlinW> try mplayer and gl2 video output
<maike> I need support to get my wifi working on the samsung nc 10 please
<ltcabral> how can i change ubuntu language?
<usr13> grawity: I have a sansa mp3 player and can rw it just fine.
<impi_busy> helo, i have a bamboo wacom and i am running ubuntu 9.04 - i am very technical so fire away: i am looking to activate my stylus buttons (right click, left click and middle) currently none of my buttons are working
<grawity> ...
<usr13> gartral: I have a sansa mp3 player and can rw it just fine.
<usr13> gartral: But am still on 8.10
<usr13> so....
<kungpowza> is it possable to push 2 seprate desktops on seprate monitors from the same system?
<hbekel> kungpowza: probably
<shadowhacker> kungpowza: yes
<MerlinW> ltcabral, synaptic, and search language-pack
<gartral> found a possible solution! edit /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi and remove all the bits related to sansas
<maike> I need support to get my wifi working on the samsung nc 10 please, WHo should I ask ?
<alleykat> Ojii, Tools > Settings > (advanced) > Video > Embedded
<shadowhacker> maike: did you check the forums?
<kungpowza> nice thanks ill hit the google
<usr13> maike: Show us output of   iwconfig  (pastebin)
<Ojii> alleykat: where?
<alleykat> in vlc
<ltcabral> MerlinW: i downloaded already, but my locale still shows the previous language
<usr13> maike: and    ifconfig
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone isn't working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<khensthoth> Itcabral, check your IM
<Ojii> alleykat: embbed is active
<cruicial_Thread> myway, is that like mywaysearch spam toolbar lol ?
<maike> In fact, something very strange is happening, I tried to install ath5k by default, then an upgrade from a private ppa (voria), the several version of wifi compat driver, then the madwifi one, and finally with ndiswrapper
<MyWay> no i'm not :P
<MerlinW> ltcabral, http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html
<shadowhacker> did you try the backports?
<shadowhacker> worked for my ath5k
 * gartral thinks he should restart after that edit
<maike> yes I tried it
 * gartral thinks he should restart hald after that edit
<ariemacos> i wana ask about instaling ubuntu on my macbook.when prompt i must fill user name and pasword. what user and pwd?
<shadowhacker> weird
<shadowhacker> works fine on windows I assume?
<usr13> !pastebin | maike
<ubottu> maike: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ariemacos> help me
<usr13> ariemacos: Ok
<hbekel> ariemacos: whatever you want to use as your username/passwd?
<adelie42> If I want to do a clean 9.04 install with a 8.10 CD, all I need to do is run update in live session before install, correct?
<neodragon> Is any one having trouble with firefox in Jaunty, I did a fresh install of jaunty on my pc instead of doing an upgrade from intrepid and every time I launch firefox my cpu usage jumps to 100% and firefox lockup for about 20 seconds?
<maike> shadowhacker: I sent you a private message, could you check ? :)
<usr13> adelie42: You will not be able to do a 9.04 install with an 8.10 CD.
<neodragon> I also think it might be one of the plugin I installed because it didn't start doing that until after I installed several pluggins for firefox.
<adelie42> usr13: even after updating ubiquity?
<adelie42> usr13: :( ok thanks
<saxin> neodragon: then try remove them :)
<xvii69> Anybody know how i can have WMV play, i have download VLC still not working... thinking next step would be to convert them ti Divx?
<usr13> adelie42:  I did not understand your original question.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<usr13> adelie42: Please restate your original question.
<gartral> da fix works! it works! it really really works!!!!!!!
<neodragon> saxin: those plugins never gave me a problem under intrepid or hardy why would they do it now?
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone isn't working in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<adelie42> usr13: ubiquity is the installer for ubuntu. if I an running a liveCD and update the repository, and update ubiquity, then running the installer would install 9.04. the live CD is just a regular install + ubiquity and squashfs. right?
<Barnicle> ks3: I tried that command in crontab, but it's still not executing the script. What could be going on?
<orly_owl> Is there a program that will use multipleCD burners at once?
<saxin> neodragon: no idea.. have you upgraded jaunty after install?
<neodragon> yes
<orly_owl> Is there a program that will use multipleCD burners at once?
<neodragon> saxin: yes
<Guest29776> how do you isntall a deb from terminal?
<kungpowza> orly_owl: K3B?
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anbody know how to disable directory listing in Apache 2.2.8? I have tried removing indexes from my configuration file, but it hasn't worked even after a restart. I'd also like to disable server signatures, and have tried turning them off in my configuration file and restarting. Neither have worked though, any suggestions?
<xvii69> Anyone know how to play WMV?? i download VLC still giving me error?
<sn00zer> Guest29776: dpkg -i filename.deb
<usr13> adelie42: I don't know, but sounds interesting.  Did  you stay at a Holiday Inn last night?
<orly_owl> kungpowza: it only burns 1 cd at a time
<adelie42> usr13: pretty close...
<usr13> adelie42: :)   (was a feeble attempt at humor on my part).
<xvii69> Anyone know how to play WMV?? i download VLC still giving me errors..
<orly_owl> try the latest version of VLC
<alleykat> Ojii, hm,. right you are... works in the same build in Win, thou... strange, it doesnt really listen to any setting
<m0RrE> i'm having trouble getting external monitors to work in jaunty.. they show GDM, but when i log in the external monitor goes into idle mode.. any ideas about this?
<usr13> xvii69: vlc should do it, but you could also try mplayer
<adelie42> usr13: I am feeling about that special right now. I havn't been home in 3 days, doing ubuntu tech support  :)
<adelie42> usr13: is that too much love?
<xvii69> orly_owl:that is what i have, download it 2days ago?
<usr13> adelie42: Yes, it is!  ;o)
<ks3> Barnicle, check /var/log/syslog - cron logs to that... it should show lines re: running the command and might give more info
<xvii69> Give me error:No suitable decoder module:
<xvii69> VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<adelie42> usr13: A friends father runs a web hosting company, and has been a IIS tech for years, and finally decided he hates the problems enough to completly switch over to Ubuntu
<adelie42> usr13: so was helping with that
<maike-netbook> usr13 : I sent you a private message
<adelie42> usr13: though personally, I have never seen a IIS setup so well maintained / setup
<MerlinW> if somebody have problem with vlc and 5.1 sound i just figured out the solution :)
<usr13> adelie42: I'll bet it's hard to utangle that many years of MS mindset and stuff what's left into *nix mindset
<frybye> MerlinW: i am trying to get the woofer to work?
<frybye> not vlc though...
<xvii69> MerlinW:Just sound or it no playing WMV files lol!!
<usr13> maike-netbook: Sorry, looking now.
<MerlinW> no problems with wmv
<xvii69> Arrugh...
<MerlinW> u need w32codecs package
<MerlinW> from getdeb repo
<MerlinW> or medibuntu
<neodragon> saxin: thanks works great now I guess I will have to use gpodder to download podcasts. It was the Wizz rss 3.0.0 pluggin that was causing the problem.
<usr13> adelie42: If he's that good, he'll be good with Linux.
<khensthoth> xvi69, have you tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<usr13> maike-netbook: iwlist #
<usr13>     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:63:92:9a:aa
<usr13> #
<MerlinW> frybye, i have no woofer... so i dunno. i have 2 fron with 250W deep:)
<usr13> sorry
<MerlinW> *front
<frybye> i c
<MerlinW> so, right, i just figured out the 5.0 solution:D
<sci> hans : are you there ?
<cthompson_> I would like to get just the username from the "ls" command?
<usr13> maike-netbook: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<wvmac> is there a performance hit if you use emerald? are there any good reasons to use emerald?
<adelie42> usr13: That's what I figure
<ks3> cthompson_, you'll probably have to use cut or awk to extract just that information
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone can't record any sound in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<kroper> Saudações a todos os presentes
<stesind1> hi
<bo7amny> is there a way to know video and audio codec in ubuntu ?
<stesind1> i need to install a canon printer
<blackpixel> hi, anyone knows why pulseaudio is giving problems and if its there a official way to solve them? i had very bad sound before installation, also any player wasen't working. I parcially solved the problem disabling pulseaudio, and adding the oss kernel modules, now i have sound, but some programs like gnome recording complains about the sound settings under ubuntu administration panel, but players work. Its a driver issue or?
<usr13> adelie42: But one thing is for sure, it will be easier to maintain his Linux server, once he get's the hang of it.
<stesind1> but authentication fails
<sci> msg to hans: only after apt-get update will dnsmasq be in synaptic, dnsmasq-base is on the cd (but rather useless). see you later
<stesind1> does it normally work in jaunty
<neodragon> wvmac: I use emerald and I don't see any performance issues, of course I have an AMD64 CPU, 1 GB RAM and an Nvidia 7600GS 512MB video card.
<lianimator> things are not getting better in Jaunty, but worse. wireless, sound, even wine!
<skeletal> guys, i when i try record some audio in my ubuntu, always isn't work. Why?
<Mbear> Hey guys, I'm running 9.04 Netbook Remix.  It's seriously good.  Congratulations
<lianimator> I think I'm going back to 8.10
<phaer> there is no tor (the onion router, tor.eff.org) pacakge available for jaunty. Are there any drawbacks if im using the intrepid package
<imatech> I'm using Remote Desktop to access a Windows XP machine hosting Ubuntu on Vbox....lots of latency, any suggestions?
<neodragon> wvmac: I can tell you that on my other system with a 64MB video card emerald lags so I just turn it off.
<Seito> hi! could anyone suggest source to read about how to install new kernel into ubuntu? I'm trying to build it but it complains about xen etc...
<MerlinW> cthompson_, what do u want to do exactly?
<wvmac> neodragon: ok, thanks
<serengeti> SealedWithAKiss, Options -Indexes works as it should for me (9.04), maybe the setting is overridden in .htaccess or somewhere else in your site's config file?
<maike-netbook> usr13, did you see my pm ?
<deadgoat> hell-0 ooboontoos =)
<bo7amny> is there a way to know video and audio codec in ubuntu ?
<SealedWithAKiss> serengeti, it's controlled by ServerToker in more recent versions.
<cthompson_> MerlinW: gotit I think.... $(ls -o "file" | awk '{ print $3 }')
<cthompson_> MerlinW: ty though :)
<adelie42> usr13: he stated that as his #1 reason for switching.
<minivitale> Hi i had ubuntu installed first on my machine then wanted to dualboot with XP. i just finished installing XP  and cannot boot to ubuntu. i tried using a live CD and gparted to make my ubuntu partition the boot partition, but when i do this i receive the error "error loading operating system". can anybody help me?
<dbarnett> bo7amny: I think running the file command might tell you
<MerlinW> cthompson_, ok:)
<dbarnett> minivitale: XP overwrites your boot record.
<neodragon> wvmac: if you have at least a 128MB video card you shouldn't have any problems
<adelie42> vinivitale:  you need to rerun grub
<dbarnett> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<minivitale> dbarnett: thank you so much
<kva_> I have Xubuntu 9.04 installed on my older computer, but get no sound. Have looked for onboard sound chip to disable in BIOS, but found no such option. Any obvious, simple solution you can think of? Thanks.
<sergeykish> Hello, I SSH to Ubuntu from Arch - it replace arrow keys by $ ^[[A^[[C^[[C^[[B^[[D^[[A at the same time it works good on SSH to CentOS, can you help me?
<WebSmoken> No Go joaopinto
<dbarnett> minivitale: pure luck. I was hopping there was a trigger for it:)
<neodragon> kva_: do you have a second sound card install
<neodragon> ?
<sergeykish> One more addition about SSH - I get access to Ubuntu using tunell to CentOS machine
<jcadam> Hello, I got Ubuntu 9.04 installed on my Thinkpad X61 latpot and i am suffering intel GFX perfermance problem as the ReleaseNote mentioned. Is there possible to fix this before the official release to fix it?
<rohil> hi all, after upgrading to 9.04 , my screen brightness has decreased . Its become real dim now. What do I do ?
<_opex_> hi :), i tried googling it but cant find any info or maybe im not searching the right way on - what do i need to sell domains
<kva_> neodragon, yes my soundcard works fine in Windows XP (dual-boot) and worked also in other Linuxes
<gartral> wheres my skype?
<wvmac> neodragon: do you have any specific reasons for using it vs gtk-window-decorator
<minivitale> dbarnett: well whatever works :) also is anybody here familiar with running multiple gfx cards on ubuntu? I have 2 monitors on 1 gfx card and 1 monitor on another. this works in windows but not ubuntu
<gartral> minivitale: buy an nvidia 6400-6800 ^^
<neodragon> wvmac: my only true reason for using it is because it just looks better then most gtk themes out there in my opinion.
<kva_> neodragon, sorry I misread your response -- no, I'm not aware of a second sound card, just read a suggestion on the web to disable onboard sound chip
<minivitale> gartral: is this not possible with ATI cards? i have an ATI 9500 pro and an ati 7500 card. i'd like to avoid buying new things.
<ewet> hi I have an issue with kde4 and update-notifier on debian (yes I know - the system is kde4-backport anyway) my question is: the icon in the tray is really blurry and I wonder which name it has because I have a lot of update-* icons in my theme. does anyone know?
<Seito> guys, could anyone suggest how to install new kernel into ubuntu x64 (intrepid)? I'm trying to build it but it complains about xen etc...
<cthompson_> any idea how to get ls to not print the total before files listed?
<gartral> minivitale: seperate ati cards, not sure, with nvidia, you get their silly little xmanager aplet that handles all that
<frostburn> minivitale, it's possible, you'll need to create separate x sessions, i haven't done this though
<Madboogies> s
<neodragon> kva_ if you go to the xubuntu control center there should be an option in there to configure your soundcard, see if it has the correct sound drivers enable. that would be a good place to start.
<adelie42> minivitale: I don't see why it would not work, but I havn't set that up myself
<kva_> neodragon, thanks
<like22222> i can't enable desktop effects
<jcadam> @Seito take a look at kernel.ubuntu.com
<minivitale> gartral, frostburn: okay, it seems like i'll either have to buy something or start praying to the XOrg gods :) this seems like a project for another time. thanks though!
<Seito> thx, jcadam!
<Mazugrazus> hi ubuntu users :)
<like22222> i can't enable desktop effects in jaunty jackalope
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone can't record any sound in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<jcadam> @Seito you are welcome. :)
 * webkris Got JAUNTY 9.04 running on his Dell Mini 9 last night - no issues! W00t!
<like22222> anybody knows y ths?
<mindframe-> how do I get evolution email alerts to work properly in gnome 2.26 / ubuntu 9.04?
<gartral> minivitale: i had the same issue a while back, trying with an nvidia mx 420, and my onboard crap
<adelie42> minivitale: I'd recommend posting the question to ubuntu forums. someone can either gives the steps necessary or point to a guide, but what you are describing is more than a a click process
<MrSunshine_> why isnt befs driver shipping with ubuntu? :
<neodragon> kva_: although I can't remember if that option is in the control center or under system on the menu xubuntu. I haven't actually used xubuntu for at least a year.
<Mazugrazus> can anyone help me to fix my bash script for adding users?
<kva_> neodragon, ok, but where is the controc center found?
<like22222> helloooooo
<MerlinW> like22222, enable the restricted driver first (sys/admin/restr.)
<frostburn> MrSunshine_, because if you know what befs is, you can probably install it on your own
<ralmar> Hey guys, is it normal for me to see a process called watchdog/0 and watchdog/1 in the system monitor? Thanks
<like22222> MerlinW:  wht drivers ?
<minivitale> adelie42: thanks for the advice. I was hoping that 9.04 would potentially have this automatically done just as 8.10 did with dual monitors on a single graphics card. i guess that was wishful thinking. i will head over to the forums.
<like22222> MerlinW: wht restrictd drivers?
<nasser> is that normal! ... when I try to update my Server [9.04] I get this warning: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  update-manager-core acpid php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 php5-common libcups2 libfreetype6
<MerlinW> what videocard u have?
<frostburn> ralmar, yes
<serengeti> SealedWithAKiss, does ServerTokens settings have anything to do with displaying directory listings? I have set ServerTokens to Prod and ServerSignature to Off in /etc/apache2/conf.d/security and now there's only minimal server identification in http headers
<neodragon> kva_ it should be under the main menu in xubuntu. let me boot up my live cd of xubuntu on my other pc and see if I can find it for you.
<like22222> MerlinW:  u thr?
<kva_> neodragon, thanks a lot
<ralmar> frostburn, thanks. what is it for?
<frostburn> nasser, no, unless you've added other repositories
<like22222> MerlinW: wht restricted drivers iam not using any spcl grpics crd
<jcadam> @Seito may this satisfy what you want? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<adelie42> minivitale: It is a little 'out of the norm', which means it is a setup that ubuntu isn't just going to automatically look for and setup. Be nice if it would  :)
<MrSunshine_> frostburn, well downloading it from the page i find and building it does not work so ...
<nasser> <frostburn> Fresh install
<MerlinW> like22222, ... what videocard u using?
<manuel_> hola
<MerlinW> like22222, integrated?
<like22222> no spcl cards only the onbrd ones
<manuel_> i like you
<davideotape> Hello
<like22222> MerlinW: usual one
<manuel_> I SPEAK SPANISH
<Pici> !es | manuel_
<ubottu> manuel_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Doc-Saintly> Is there a way to start a graphical session from a putty session? I'd like to log on the remote computer so I can vnc into it
<MerlinW> like22222, glxinfo | grep direct rendering
<MerlinW> what say?
<like22222> MerlinW: ok
<manuel_> I GOING TO
<frostburn> ralmar, used to restart stuff it hangs
<MerlinW> like22222, sorry glxinfo | grep rendering
<gartral> wheres my skype?
<like22222> MerlinW: ok
<futureistyranny> Hey, why do i have to reboot for this 9.04 upgrade
<MerlinW> if yes then u can using desktop effect, if no, then u cant
<Madboogies> MerlinW: hey im having the same issue...im using an intel  gma 950
<jackstraw> alright, I just installed updates in my computer and now the internet dosent work, any suggestions?
<like22222> MerlinW:  Iam geting ths "direct rendering: Yes"
<Pici> futureistyranny: Because you're getting a new kernel, plus many of the packages that are in use currently have been upgraded.
<manuel_> GOODBYE
<MerlinW> thats goo
<MerlinW> d
<like22222> MerlinW: direct rendering: Yes
<travis_> scapor
<frostburn> futureistyranny, kernel upgrades requires reboots
<MerlinW> whats happening, when u try enable the effects?
<like22222> MerlinW:  i got ths "direct rendering: Yes"
<MerlinW> its good news
<MerlinW> but whats happening, when u try enable the effects?
<travis_> Whoever needs a comprehensive and fully featured system monitor: use conky
<travis_> :D
<frostburn> travis_, or snmp =o
<Madboogies> MerlinW: it says searching for drivers...then it tells me that effects cannot be wenabled
<like22222> MerlinW: cant enable desktop effects
<like22222> MerlinW:  thts the mesg iam getin
<MerlinW> thats why u need some driver:)
<travis_> frostburn: wich one are u using?
<Madboogies> i already downladed restricted extras package
<pCarsten> Hi. I'm getting the "Firefox is already running message", but this time I can't seem to kill it: ps shows "18051  0.4  0.0      0     0 ?        D    Apr27   6:10 [firefox]", but even a "kill -9 18051" can't get rid of it. any ideas?
<lewench> how would I connect my motorola S9 bluetooth headset on ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackolope
<MerlinW> well guys, google it: <video card type> + compiz
<MerlinW> i google too
<ewet> no ideas - no update-notifier specialist here?
<Madboogies> MerlinW: lol...but i dont want to do my own research
<jackstraw> has anyone had this problom with ubuntu, I just installed updates and now the internet dosent work, what is going on
<travis_> frostburn: is there a way to "embed" conky into gnome panel?
<r5r> How do I increase response of these additional keys on keyboard(sound, brightness etc.)? There is some delay.
<Madboogies> \MerlinW: just tell me XD
<Madboogies> j/k
<Pici> ewet: If you're using debian you need to ask in #debian.
<geronimo9> like22222: i have that onboard too and it has issues so Ubuntu blacklisted it
<frostburn> travis_, not to gnome panel
<decipherstatic> Is there any information on disabling ipv6 yet in ubuntu 9.04?
<travis_> frostburn: where?
<geronimo9> like22222: issues with compiz I mean
<dto> what's the command name of the program that runs the wi-fi connection panel widget in Ubuntu 9.04? is it possible to use this widget with Fluxbox outside of gnome?
<vegombrei> hi is this EFnet?
<like22222> geronimo9: Wht issues u mean?
<grawity> vegombrei: no, this is Freenode.
<frostburn> travis_, i'm sorry what are you trying to do?
<dmcnicholl> evening all
<grawity> vegombrei: EFnet is /server irc.efnet.org
<ivanatwork> hi
<usr13> decipherstatic: /etc/init.d/network stop    ?
<ewet> Pici: but this isn't a debian specific question - this is about update-notifier and it's icons and ubuntu is the upstream...
<CrocoJet> "lost+found" is root owner?
<geronimo9> like22222: i'm not sure but there is a workaround
<travis_> save some of the gnome panel stuff
<Shadow_Sam> hi all... wich install, jre 6 dependet ou jr6 independent? I'm on 9.04
<vegombrei> grawity: thank you
<Kelen> are you trying to do?
<Kelen> 00:28 < dmcnichol> evening all
<Kelen> 00:28 <   grawity> vegombrei: EFnet is /server irc.efnet.org
<Kelen> 00:28 < ivanatwor> hi
<Kelen> 00:28 <     usr13> decipherstatic: /etc/init.d/network stop    ?
<FloodBot2> Kelen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<travis_> and put it together with conky on top
<like22222> geronimo9: ok.. thn could u help me to enable destop effects?
<decipherstatic> usr13: what is the ? for
<dmcnicholl> Has anyone had any problems with log files rotation losing a file one night per week?
<MerlinW> like22222, install these at first place: compizconfig-settings-manager xserver-xorg-video-intel-i810 xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jackstraw> MAN, FUCK YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<neodragon> kva_: I only have xubuntu 8.04 and it won't boot on my other pc. My computer hardware is too new for version 8.04 apparently. Sorry can any one else help kva_ with his sound card issues in xubuntu 9.04
<neodragon> ?
<adelie42> someone sounds upset
<dmcnicholl> nice attitude Jack.
<like22222> MerlinW:  i had instld
<geronimo9> like22222: put SKIP_CHECKS=yes in this file: ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<Madboogies> like22222: heres url for workaround in Compiz http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-904-intel-graphic-drivers.html
<jpds> He left, shows over.
<ivanatwork> I have a problem booting Ubuntu Intrepid Server: "Loading hardware drivers failed". Then it stops for a long time
<travis_> i used sensors
<kva_> neodragon, ok, thanks anyway
<travis_> frostburn: i used sensors
<travis_> frostburn: i used sensor
<travis_> frostburn: but compared to conky its rubbish
<neodragon> kva_: I am downloading xubuntu 9.04 right now.
<MerlinW> like22222, mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<kva_> neodragon, ok
<dto> sorry i accidentally closed my chat window. what's the name of the wireless connection panel widget in Ubuntu? can i run it with fluxbox (outside of gnome?)
<Shadow_Sam> so... no one can tell wich is better to install, dependent or independent pack?
<MerlinW> like22222, i just saw, intel cards is on blacklist. the prev command may help
<pCarsten> can anyone tell me what "disk sleep" means in the system monitor?
<MerlinW> after the vommand do a reboot
<MerlinW> c
<gartral> pCarsten: it means your disk isnt reading/writing
<pCarsten> gartral, uhm... that sounds like something that's potentially problematic, no?
<like22222> MerlinW: iam getig ths mesg when tryn for compiz "Checking for Xgl: not present.
<like22222> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<like22222> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<like22222> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity "
<FloodBot2> like22222: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duryodhan> Hi .. I want to install ubuntu on my desktop .I  already have a linux , and a linux partition empty to install it too .. I don't want to burn it to CD. I understand that the Alternate Install disk is what I should download, right? Also.. the torrent says "couldn't connect to tracker , timeout exceeded" .. is anyone else facing this ?
<hbekel> pCarsten: your disk isn't reading/writing *at this moment*
<jeremy04> Sup guys. I want to join an OS project, but I dont know subversion/cvs very well. Any recommendations?
<decipherstatic> how do you disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04? the blacklisting doesnt work as it did in 8.10
<pCarsten> hbekel, it's been in that state for a very long time. Any idea what might cause it?
<neodragon> kva_: I am downloading it via bittorrent. It has about 15 minutes to go. hopefully someone can help you get started in the meantime I would repost your question for everyone else too.
<kva_> neodragon, ok, thanks, I'll do that
<ivanatwork> I have a problem booting Ubuntu Intrepid Server: "Loading hardware drivers failed". Then it stops for a long time
<trelane> ivanatwork: how long?
<dto> what's the name of the wireless connection panel widget in Ubuntu? can i run it with fluxbox (outside of gnome?) i like fluxbox, but can't seem to get wireless dialogs to pop up there
<backgen> hey guys, how come Terminal isn't finding the new Ubuntu version when i type in "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ivanatwork> trelane, more than a minute
<backgen> can i only install with the live CD?
<lewench> how would I connect my motorola S9 bluetooth headset on ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackolope
<trelane> ivanatwork: checked dmesg?
<kva_> I have Xubuntu 9.04 installed on my older computer, but get no sound. Have looked for onboard sound chip to disable in BIOS, but found no such option. Any obvious, simple solution you can think of? Thanks.
<maginot> Hi. WHen I see a pdf file with evince I can see the correct barcode I want to be printed, but when this file gets printed the bar code is different ... why is this happening ?
<ivanatwork> trelane, err... dmesg?
<kva_> neodragon, yes my soundcard works fine in Windows XP (dual-boot) and worked also in other Linuxes
<trelane> ivanatwork: from console as root (or via sudo) dmesg | less
<trelane> find the gap in timestamps
<ivanatwork> trelane, just a sec
<boriz> hey guys i can't figure out how to install pwc can someone PLEASE help? i'm following http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html and am on step G except using newest files
<kva_> the second post there was a repost, not specifically for neodragon
<kva_> anyone have a tip?
<hbekel> boriz: what's your problem?
<andre_pl> anyone know where to find docs on tying into the new notification system (preferably pythyon)
<MerlinW> like22222, gedit ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager the SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz line is there?
<boriz> hbekel: i dont know what cp -p means and all that and where am i supposed to look
<ivanatwork> trelane, it tells me something about a device failed "vc032x: probe of 5-8:1.0 failed with error -22" :|
<trelane> ivanatwork: stick it in google :)
<MerlinW> like22222,  put in /etc/xdg/compiz/compiz-manager too
<ivanatwork> trelane, right.
<lewench> How do I setup A2DP (bluetooth audio) on Ubuntu 9.04? I would like to use this with all sound, and Amarok. Can anyone help?
<coz_> boriz,   cp =  copy  and the -p  = same as I believe unless you use  -P --no-dereference
<coz_> -P   never follow symbolic links in SOURCE
<coz_> boriz,     man   cp
<hbekel> coz_: -p -> preserve
<hbekel> boriz: just edit the command as it's described on that page
<boriz> coz_: how di know what the new source names are? i'm using libpwc-20060101.tar.bz2 instead of the one in the tutorial
<decipherstatic> seriously nobody knows how to disable ipv6 in ubuntu 9.04?
<lewench> How do I setup A2DP (bluetooth audio) on Ubuntu 9.04? I would like to use this with all sound, and Amarok. Can anyone help?
<boriz> boriz@boriz-battlestation:~/libpwc-20060101$ cp -p /lib/modules/2.6.7-1-686/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.7-1-686/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko_orig
<boriz> cp: cannot stat `/lib/modules/2.6.7-1-686/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko': No such file or directory
<boriz> see how do i know where all this lib stuff is at??
<hbekel> boriz: read what it says below that line
<ivanatwork> trelane, thanks!! Another question:
<lewench> !A2DP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about A2DP
<ivanatwork> firestarter firewall fail at the boot
<boriz> i dont understand it hbekel
<amgarching> if I switch IPs on interfaces eth0 and eth1 will the rules of the ufw-firewall still apply correctly when I "ufw enable" it?
<lewench> ivanatwork, I use UCFW from what i understand firestarter is no longer in development.
<benovic> i recently set up a 2 display "virtual resolution" with the new wizard (ubuntu 9.04) since then, my screen is very slow due to my crappy graphics. how can i get rid of this virtual resolution setting?
<hbekel> boriz: type 'uname -a' in a terminal
<MerlinW> decipherstatic, buddy... google first line...   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<trelane> ivanatwork: I use ipkungfu, I probably won't be much help there
<hbekel> boriz: sorry, uname -r
<ivanatwork> lewench, we see the point but we have to stop firestarter to block the boot
<boriz> i got 2.6.28-11-generic
<MyWay> Somebody knows why my acer 5520 microphone can't record any sound in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit?
<hbekel> boriz: do you understand the comment now?
<mib_gafsadeo> hi all, how do i connect a ubuntu laptop to a vista machine using one network cable?
<NcA^> hey all
<MerlinW> hbekel, today u alway choose these problems:D
<boriz> hbekel: well not really let me experiment
<NcA^> need some help with setting up filesharing on 9.04 :x
<freemind> NcA^, samba?
<NcA^> freemind, not too sure
<hbekel> MerlinW: nope, this is pebkac rather ;)
<TunaSushi> does 9.04 support coldboot installs on intel fakeraid/softraids?
<usr13> !samba | NcA^
<ubottu> NcA^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ivanatwork> trelane, ipkungfu (!?)
<decipherstatic> MerlinW: thanks
<NcA^> Here's my setup ATM
<trelane> ivanatwork: it's a linux firewall building script (again try google, but I think it's www.ipkungfu.org)
<freemind> TunaSushi, maybe, but I would prefer mdadm because of monitoring and stuff
<usuario_> yhty
<cjk> hi, does anyone know working ubuntu gutsy apt repositories?
<goshawk> test
<pCarsten> can anyone help me decipher this from ps and lsof? (trying to kill firefox): http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/160098/
<goshawk> test
<benovic> test 123
<iskin> How do I find my Windows drive if I installed Ubuntu under Windows?  It seems different than normal installs
<ivanatwork> trelane, iptables script? I'll give it a watch
<boriz> rofl my kate froze
<usr13> pCarsten: pkill firefox
<MerlinW> hbekel, :D
<NcA^> Just switched to 9.04 on release, I have other XP systems on my network, and am looking at setting up Mythbuntu on my HTPC box, I've mounted my 650Gb HDD under /mnt/media, but it's NTFS formatted
<pCarsten> usr13, no dice
<NcA^> It's owned by root, I'm assumin samba's the way to go
<Loganhoup> It is linuxkungfu
<usr13> pCarsten: sudo pkill firefox
<TunaSushi> @freemind: i need to dualboot to windows, keeping existing file structure in place.  this was a nuisance in 7.x and 8.x.
<luca> Hullo, can I open *.deb files under Ubuntu 9.04? If yes, then there's one you can't :)
<pCarsten> usr13, no dice
<Loganhoup> oh I'm sorry www.ipkunfu.ufsoft.org
<mib_gafsadeo> what is dhcp client id
<usr13> pCarsten: sudo kill 18051
<MerlinW> NcA^, thats cool, but what is the question?:D
<pCarsten> usr13:  been there, done that. even kill -9 won't help
<Chr|s> anyone having any issues burning a cd with Brasero? keeps on saying Normalizing I only have 15 tracks
<billybigrigger> can someone help me out here? im trying to run image scan (iscan) for my usb scanner, now ubuntu uses /usr/lib/libltdl.so.7 but iscan needs libltdl.so.3 so how do i like libltdl3 to libltdl7?
<NcA^> having trouble getting the share up and running due to it being owned by root
<usr13> pCarsten: sudo kill -15 18051
<Guest28245> hi! i use jaunty jakalope, how can j know all the program that j have installed, to quick reinstall them?
<freemind> TunaSushi, driver should still be there :)
<grawity> usr13, pCarsten: just an idea, 'sync' (helped me once when installing Ubuntu to a VM).
<boriz> hbekel: looks like it's doin something, entire system is hanging
<freemind> TunaSushi, g2g, sorry
<eseven73> !aptoncd | Guest28245
<ubottu> Guest28245: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<usr13> grawity:  pCarsten         I dono
<MerlinW> pCarsten, we have a gnome panel app, what kill everything, it has a broken window icon...
<hbekel> boriz: those instructions are as clear as it can get
<grawity> MerlinW: if kill -9 can't, then xkill can't either, I would guess :)
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this?: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<hbekel> boriz: depmod -a may take some time
<olivier> Hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu 64 on my brand new computer. I've configured a SATA Raid 0 array (1430SA adaptec). It ends up on text mode, busybox initramfs blah blah
<TunaSushi> @freemind: thanks.
<pCarsten> MerlinW:  not sure what you just tried to tell me, but I'm on Kubuntu so I'm not sure "gnome panel app" has relevance
<Guest28245> thank you
<usr13> pCarsten: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<boriz> i dunno hbekel, i'm lost as hell. if i had the orig files then i could cp easily but this is rocket science for me cause im new
<MerlinW> grawity,  if kill -9 not help, then that program integrated itself on the motherboard :D
<pCarsten> usr13:  I've already logged out of kde and back in again. it persists
<usr13> pCarsten: In KDE use Ctrl-Alt-Esc
<usr13> pCarsten: To kill window
<grawity> MerlinW: nope, it's in "uninterruptible sleep" -- disk I/O or something.
<hbekel> boriz: if you got to step g the rest should be simple
<neodragon> kva_ I am burning xubuntu 9.04 to CD now. brb
<pCarsten> usr13:  but there is no window. Just the process
<travis_> hello how can i write all error messages to a single file?
<MerlinW> and like i said, thats a nice thing :D
<usr13> Oh, well, I don't know what it is. Does firefox not run now?
<pCarsten> usr13:  as I said, I've already logged out and in again
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this?: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<boriz> it cant find the dir hbekel
<hbekel> travis_: you mean output from a command?
<olivier> Could someone helpme trouble shoot my raid0 ubuntu install ?
<boriz> i think im doin it wrong
<usr13> pCarsten: or... what does not work?
<like22222> MerlinW: my problem solved!! My system got hanged when i enabled desktop effects after doin wht u said
<MerlinW> ff 3.09 is buggy, we have to wait for fix... :/
<like22222> MerlinW: Its workin fine now
<boriz> hbekel:  i wrote 'cp -p /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.7-1-686/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko_orig
<boriz> cp: cannot stat `/lib/modul
<like22222> MerlinW: thnk u
<MerlinW> like: good for u:)
<MerlinW> u welcome
<travis_> hbkel: im trying to link all error messages to an output
<like22222> GeorgeA: My problem solved!! tnk u
<travis_> hbkel: i know tail but i just dont know what to seek
<hbekel> travis_: some command > error.log 2>&1
<MerlinW> ok im done with support today:)
<MerlinW> have a nice day guys
<MerlinW> bye
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this?: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<pCarsten> Oh, well
<like22222> MerlinW:
 * pCarsten reboots
<MerlinW> hm?
<travis_> hbkel: where is error.log located
<hbekel> travis_: 2>&1 means redirect stderr to stdout -> so stdout contains both stdout and stderr
<like22222> MerlinW: may i hav ur email i
<like22222> MerlinW: email id
<like22222> pls pm me
<hbekel> travis_: that creates a file called error.log in the current dir
<like22222> MerlinW: so tht i can contact u if i hav any prob
<like22222> MerlinW: pls
<travis_> hbkel: k
<hbekel> travis_: command > file means redirect output of command to file
<eseven73> !u | a few of you
<ubottu> a few of you: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<boriz> hbekel: don't know? :(
<afief> How can I restart my X in jaunty? (aka ctrl alt backspace) I'm trying to see if some stuff I need works on the live cd
<MerlinW> ok, last one
<Pici> !dontzap | afief
<ubottu> afief: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<hbekel> boriz: put sudo in front of it
<darkblue_B> Problem- I just restarted a freshly updated 9.04 machine, and gnome-panel is not launching.. all I see is files on a tan desktop.. What to do???
<MerlinW> afief: sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap -d
<olivier> Still noone for my raid0 problem ?
<MerlinW> after it will be work
<epaphus> how do I start the sshd daemon on ubuntu so that i can connect remotely to my  machine??
<boriz> hbekel: still won't work
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this?: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<jtaji> epaphus: install the openssh-server package
<mbeierl> epaphus: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<darkblue_B> an assoicate says they have seen this with 9.04 also
<afief> Pici: installed  and executed it, but I still can't zap my X
<eseven73> epaphus, do you have openssh-server installed?
<ert3> Rick Astley is Never Gona
<ert3> a) Give You Up
<ert3> b) Let You Down
<ert3> c) Run around and Desert you
<ert3> d) Let you Cry
<FloodBot2> ert3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ert3> e) Say good bye
<travis_> hbekel: so if y want this to be linked somewhere tail -n1 /home/travis/error.log
<kkdue> hi how can I see which server audio is in use (alsa or pulseaudio)?
<MerlinW> epaphus, sudo apt-get install sshd? or if u installed, /etc/init.d/sshd start
<travis_> for example
<travis_> :D
<aar> Hi, I've got a long document on OOwriter formatted as A4 paper size. What's the simplest way of scaling it all down (retaining the same structure) so I can print it onto an A5 page?
<afief> Is there a way to restart X from the CLI?
<hbekel> travis_: i'm not sure what you're up to
<MerlinW> kkude: system/settings/sounds
<Pici> afief: You'd need to restart X once before that will work.  See the second command on the factoid.
<travis_> hbhekel: linking error logs insto conky
<travis_> into
<kkdue> MerlinW, yeah i have automatic identification
<erUSUL> afief: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<thaednevol> somebody help me with a opensuse machine?
<MerlinW> kkdue: ctrl+alt+backspace enable:  sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap -d
<MerlinW> erUSUL, : ctrl+alt+backspace enable:  sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap -d
<MerlinW> kkdue, sorry missed
<MerlinW> :D
<erUSUL> MerlinW: ??
<kkdue> -.-
<Minor723> I am trying to get ubuntu 9.04 loaded on my computer at home, I get the the screen where the bar goes back and forth. Then after awhile it just goes to a black screen with a blinking dot.. Any ideas what I can do?
<travis_> hbhekel: so now all i have to do is put that order somewhere so the commands are executed at boot
<hbekel> boriz: step g) backs up an existing pwc.ko module before h) copies the module you just compiled to the appropriate place. if there is no pwc.ko there, you can skip step g)
<Pici> MerlinW: That only takes affect after X has been restarted at least once.  We also have the !dontzap
<travis_> hbhekel: right?
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this?: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<boriz> o
<Kavindu> Minor723: try reinstalling ubuntu
<Kavindu> must be an error in your installtion
<Minor723> Kavindu, I cant get to the part where you install it
<NcA^> How can I change ownership of a folder from root to my user? I've tried chown -R but after ls -al the owner is still listed as root?
<hbekel> travis_: please use <tab> to complete my nick, you're writing it wrong so i don't see you addressing me
<MerlinW> Pici, i just answered the question:) <afief> How can I restart my X in jaunty? (aka ctrl alt backspace)
<Kavindu> Minor723: there must be a problem with your installation disk
<Minor723> Kavindu, I have Windows Vista installed on raid 0. I wanted to install ubuntu along side vista on the raid 0 since I hear it supports raids now
<hbekel> travis_: what error logs do you wish conky to display?
<aar> NcA^, sudo chown -R user:user
<Kavindu> raid?
<Kavindu> wats that?
<Kelen> How to untar more than one packages at same folder? i did this "tar -xf *.tar.gz" but it's not worked.
<travis_> hbekel: all
<hbekel> travis_: existing logs from /var/log/?
<travis_> hbekel: mabe log even warnings
<Pici> Kelen: you need to include the z argument for gzipped archives
<olivier> who can help for installing ubuntu on a raid0 array ?
<travis_> hbekel: all existing error logs
<grawity> Kelen: for f in *.tar.gz; do tar xf $f; done
<travis_> hbekel: capture all error logs into one file
<grawity> Pici: Ubuntu tar is smart enough to add z/j automatically.
<NcA^> I'll give it a try aar
<Pici> grawity: Its habit ;)
<hbekel> travis_: use cat then
<Kavindu> sorry, Minor723:  can you repeat that
<kdub> my sound doesnt work, cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp works, no apps can talk to the soundcard though. i blame pulseaudio. any quick fixes?
<Minor723> Kavindu, I have 2 raptor 10000 rpm drives. Setup in a Raid 0
<kva_> back
<billybigrigger> anyone here have an epson nx 200 all-in-one printer scanner working correctly?
<Pici> !raid | Minor723
<ubottu> Minor723: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<travis_> hbekel: k i take a look
<billybigrigger> i just want to sit here and facepalm all day, im fed up with this scanner
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this?: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB  I just rebooted and get this
<Kavindu> try ubottu's link
<Kavindu> because I'm not familiar with RAId
<Canaen> Hey all, where do login window themes live?
<MerlinW> bye allz
<TunaSushi> is there a decent CAD package for Ubuntu?
<NcA^> aar, is this the right syntax?  chown -R root:nca /mnt/media/
<travis_> hbekel: but how do i do to log all errors
<travis_> hbekel: all the time
<LjL> TunaSushi: decent, i don't know. there's some. try "list every cad" in #ubuntu-bots
<kravlin> canaen: in system>administration> log in themes
<sivan25f> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit on my computer , i found that Ubuntu use Pidgin instant messenger for MSN chat , does pidgin can support A/V (video / audio) chat in MSN ?
<kravlin> canaen: or rather log in window.
<hbekel> travis_: what do you mean "all errors". of every program you ever launch?
<grawity> sivan25f: No, Pidgin doesn't support audio/video chat at all.
<aar> NcA^, if you want the directory to be owned by nca, then the command should be: sudo chown -R nca:nca /mnt/media
<travis_> well yes
<ftehw> how do I force a newer version of a package (e.g. msmtp) to be installed via synaptic?
<kva_> neodragon, just want to say I'm back
<Canaen> kravlin: I downloaded some more. where should I put the tar files? can I delete the tar after install, or is it the file that holds the login window data even after install?
<Minor723> Pici, So I wont be able to install Next to Vista? It looks like I have to erase my Harddrives
<grawity> sivan25f: I think aMSN supports video.
<travis_> hbekel: log it all so i can see it when it happens
<sivan25f> grawity: does ubuntu have other messenger that can support video/audio
<grawity> sivan25f: Try aMSN
<sivan25f> grawity: thanks i will check it out
<xGeek> sivan25f, skype
<hbekel> travis_: then you have to run every program with 'binary >> /your/central/error.log 2>&1' and display that
<Saiki> anyone got any idea at all?
<Jack_Sparrow> ftehw To do it with synaptic you would need to add the source for the version you want.. but I strongly advise against it
<zaqolm> anyone who had a problem with sound and he solved it????? please I don't have sound and its really annoying :(
<grawity> xGeek: What, Skype supports MSN now? :)
<TunaSushi> LjL, thanks.
<NcA^> aar, tried that, still coming up as being owned by root
<NcA^> :(
<hateball> !sound | zaqolm
<ubottu> zaqolm: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hbekel> travis_: there's a difference between programs explicitly using the system logger (syslog) or just spewing out msgs on stdout/stderr
<kravlin> canaen: just drop the tar into the window. it does the rest
<travis_> hbekel: can i cat all stderr instead of writing it to a file?
<aar> NcA^, sorry, can't help you there.
<Canaen> kravlin: then I can delete the tar?
<unamed> hello friends
<hbekel> travis_: no
<kravlin> canaen: I've got to get to class. good luck.
<kravlin> canaen: sure
<eseven73> !away > TheRAt|AWAY
<ubottu> TheRAt|AWAY, please see my private message
<hbekel> travis_: hang on a sec
<Canaen> kravlin: thanks!
<travis_> hbekel: that would be usefull
<travis_> k
<OlivierTD> I've seen the link about FakeRaid, but my controller carte is supposed to provide hard raid
<NcA^> np thx anyway aar
<Jack_Sparrow> OlivierTD controller card or onboard?
<unamed> ANYone using x3100 gm965 video card?
<boriz> hbekel: cp -p pwc.ko /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/pwc.ko
<OlivierTD> controller card (1430SA)
<TunaSushi> so 9.04 doesn't auto-detect fakeraid?
<OlivierTD> claim to be linux compliant
<boriz> am i doing it right? because still same error
<zaqolm> I will check your options ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> OlivierTD HAve you checked our supported hardware page
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hbekel> boriz: what's the exact error message?
<OlivierTD> Jack_sparrow:What's the link
<zaqolm> hateball I don't have sound at all
<OlivierTD> ?
<biophysics> hi is it possible to completely hide grub and directly boot the OS. (I do know the option #hidden)
<Jack_Sparrow> OlivierTD Look up
<Minor723> I just want to know if I can install ubuntu to my vista raid drive
<kva_> neodragon, I aplogize, I have to leave, thanks for trying (could someone please tell him I had to leave? thanks)
<Saiki> how do you fix pulseaudio problems?
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<OlivierTD> It seems ubuntu only support one controller, and it's not mine :s
<hbekel> boriz: those instructions are outdated. the correct path is /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/media/video/pwc.ko
<ftehw> Jack_Sparrow: yea, I don't want to deviate from 'defaults' either, but i need a feature of a newer version of msmtp to be able to connect to my server.  It's available in newer releases e.g. Jaunty, but not in Hardy.
<unamed> some one free can help me ?
<Gnea> !ask | unamed
<Yondering> unamed, just ask your question
<ubottu> unamed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ReL1K> dumb question, how do i upgrade to 9.04 from a shell? box im on doesn't have gnome
<Guest30956> rofl!
<Jack_Sparrow> ftehw You can seriously break your system, make a full backup before you do anything and check with places like getdeb.net for packaged newer versions or in backports
<ReL1K> dist-upgrade isn't working
<boriz> not working omfg... hbekel are you sure
<unamed> oK FRiend, sorry
<Saiki> gnea: that doesn't help, it was in ibex on instal
<Gnea> !upgrade | ReL1K (commandline instructions are available for server, which will work with desktop ubuntu just fine)
<ubottu> ReL1K (commandline instructions are available for server, which will work with desktop ubuntu just fine): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<usr13> !dist-upgrade | ReL1K
<ubottu> ReL1K: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ftehw> Jack_Sparrow: so it would be easier to just upgrade to a newer release, e.g. Jaunty?
<ReL1K> much appreciated
<hbekel> boriz: locate pwc.ko
<Saiki> Gnea: http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<judgepg> fddsfSelect Name,* from SavedQueryBase where Description like '%c360Query%'
<usr13> ReL1K: apt-get dist-upgrade
<tuxitjaunty> how to improve the boot?
<khensthoth> unamed, Check IM
<Jack_Sparrow> ftehw Depends on your needs.
<unamed> I got Kubuntu 9,04 - video card X3100 Gm965 with xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.6.3 and video is flickering, how i can solve problem?
<ReL1K> usr13, yea not working for me
<ReL1K> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<usr13> ReL1K: sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> ReL1K: You're on 8.10 now?
<ReL1K> yea, exactly what i did
<ReL1K> yea
<hbekel> boriz: also, the page you have there refers to 2.6.7 kernels, we're at 2.6.28 now, so paths are likely to have changed
<thiebaude> update-manager -d
<TunaSushi> unamed, are you near fluorescent lights?
<LinuxApe> Printing not working since jaunty upgrade.  Anyone have similar problems?
<boriz> it doesnt exist hbekel
<boriz> no such file in that dir
<eseven73> ReL1K, do you have any added repos? sometimes disabling those help
<SmokeyD1> hey people. Who can recommend a simple music player for the gnome desktop? I just want a simple player with a playlist that allows me to drag files to the playlist. Nothing more. Most importantly, I don't want to have to maintain a library in order to play music
<ReL1K> eseven73: lemme check sec, good idea
<thiebaude> ReL1K: update-manager -d
<neodragon> kva_: are you there, I found the way to configure your sound card in xubuntu 9.04
<ReL1K> thiebaude: no gtk
<ReL1K> not running gnome
<hbekel> boriz: then figure out where it has to go to, or just drop it into /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/
<thiebaude> ReL1K: what are you running
<usr13> ReL1K: Your best bet is to download and burn the alternate-CD  and use that.
<hbekel> boriz: not clean, but should work
<ReL1K> 8.10 thiebaude
<thiebaude> ReL1K: in a terminal type update-manager -d
<thiebaude> that will upgrade 8.10 to 9.04
<ReL1K> i dont have gtk
<Gnea> Saiki: does sound work alright if you turn pulseaudio off?
<boriz> hbekel: wehre is /lib/modules etc etc
<usr13> thiebaude: ReL1K is CLI only.
 * Gnea wonders how many people read what ReL1K actually typed
<cmv583> i have a new dvd burner that I can't seem to install. Any help?
<Saiki> Gnea: how do you do that?
<ReL1K> Gnea: same here :)
<hbekel> boriz: /lib/modules
<thiebaude> Gnea: its not hard to upgrade
<deany> replace all instance of intrepid in sources.list to jaunty, and dist-upgrade
<eseven73> Gnea, I was wondering that too :)
<hbekel> boriz: it seems your terminal skills aren't sufficient. read an introduction on using the terminal first
<ReL1K> thiebaude: it is when you dont have a GUI and apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work
<ReL1K> i have jaunty running fine in a vm, i have a remote server i only ssh into
<hughszg> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, unable to parse or open package list or status file
<Saiki> my linux desktop doesn't have internet atm either
<hughszg> how to solve this problem? top urgent, thanks in advance
<thiebaude> ReL1K: so you run programs by typing the command in a terminal?
<tmroland> hello
<RayBlow> hi back
<Gnea> Saiki: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop && killall pulseaudio
<ReL1K> dear god dude
<RayBlow> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted: /cdrom
<ReL1K> just let someone else help me
<tmroland> how do i install and boot ubuntu on a usb stick
<like22222> awn is not showing the icons of the launchers in jaunty jackalope
<hbekel> travis_: that's not easily done. stderr/stdout is either the terminal a program is launched from or the console x is running on
<RayBlow> I'm unable to continue installing ubuntu jaunty
<ReL1K> i appreciate your help
<RayBlow> Any ideas ?
<Saiki> Gnea: will tst and brb
<Saiki> test*
<usr13> ReL1K: Try:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<saturn__> hi how do i restart my sound system?
<Gnea> thiebaude: a lot of people who know how to use linux tend to prefer the commandline for certain things. it is not anyone's place to criticise it.
<saturn__> ubuntu 8.1, sound worked, but now no sound
<like22222> avant window navigator(awn) not showing the icons of the launches?
<ReL1K> usr13: brilliant! thanks man
<ReL1K> looks like its going
<usr13> ReL1K: NP
<Gnea> ReL1K: anyway, do-release-upgrade should work
<like22222> avant window navigator(awn) not showing the icons of the launches in janunty jackalope?
<ReL1K> worked perfect, can't thank you guys enough :)
<thiebaude> gnea, im not critizing it
<like22222> avant window navigator(awn) not showing the icons of the launchers in janunty jackalope?
<Kelen> grawity: Hi, dude, do <tar -xf $f>, but still not worked.
<Gnea> thiebaude: you sure had us fooled..
<usr13> ReL1K: Send money / pizzas etc.
<ReL1K> usr13: beer as well?
<adelie42> how do I mount an ext4 filesystem in ubuntu 8.10?
<thiebaude> gnea i didn't have anyone fooled
<usr13> ReL1K: Now yer talkin!
<Gnea> thiebaude: keep telling yourself that
<ReL1K> Gnea: i would just give up :) when he said you actually type commands in a command prompt i gave up :)
<thiebaude> gnea, i will
<Gnea> ReL1K: hehe
<thiebaude> lol
<grawity> Kelen: Did you enter the entire command? with "for f in..." and "...done" ?
<Gnea> yeah, I tend to prefer not to carry on with orc's distant cousin
<adelie42> I insalled the jaunty version of parted, libc6, and e2fsprogs, but it still won't mount. I was able to modprobe ext4dev, but there is no ext4
<RayBlow> :/
<RayBlow> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted: /cdrom...
<Saiki> Gnea: I thinkit wsmore a questin thean critsism. I made a cmmen similar when I first stared
<RayBlow> Any solution please ?
<Jabberwock> Hello. Has anyone else found their sound to stop working properly? I am instead hearing a bunch of crackles
<Jabberwock> `alsa reload` is not working.
<Kelen> grawity: You mean is create script?
<Jabberwock> The only app I've installed that may have affected it is qdvdauthor. Though removing it did not fix the issue.
<grawity> Kelen: No. Type this entire command in one line: for f in *.tar.gz; do tar xf $f; done
<hughszg> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status, unable to parse or open package list or status file, how to resolve this?
<Gnea> Saiki: well, his reaction seems to denote otherwise, but no matter. did that work?
<Na-Fiann> Hi, I removed the indicator applet from my gnome panel, but it seems the update notifier appears in that applet. Now I want it back, but adding it to my panel does nothing..
<grobda24> Hello. I went to the FAQ page and it is blank.
<ReL1K> do-release-upgrade is workin
<Saiki> gnea: nope "no proceses kiled"
<Jabberwock> Na-Fiann:  Try running it stand-alone and see what the console output is.
<thiebaude> ReL1K: kewl
<Saiki> mind you, I just bootd it too
<Jabberwock> Gonna upgrade to 9.0.4.
<grobda24> Hello. What can trim DVD video ?
<Gnea> Saiki: hrm, it should still work... should only get one result from this command if it's been turned off properly:  ps axf | grep pulseaudio
<i_> network-manager ask for the password?
<Ahmuck-Sr> i use scribus.  upon upgarde it appears many of my font's are missing .. did ubuntu change font paths or ?
<Na-Fiann> jabberwock: what's the command?
<unamed> hello
<unamed> back
<boriz> hbekel: i love how you put that in one sentence
<RayBlow> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted /cdrom
<RayBlow> How to solve that bug -_-"
<hbekel> boriz: what?
<dth_> Hi, since 9.04 (clean install) I have a garbled font in some applications ( see http://213.133.99.239/~dth/tmp/garbledfonts.png ) most namely vlc and some kde applications.
<RayBlow> umount /cdrom doesn't work... umount /dev/sda3 (cf. /cdrom) doesn't work
<RayBlow> lsof /cdrom doesn't work
<RayBlow> I'm quite lost
<savid> hmm, I'm not sure I get the point of the indicator-applet
<Kelen> grawity: yeah, it's worked, you do me a big favor. thanks a lot.
<Saiki> Gnea: 6000points/0 S+
<RayBlow> damn...
<tuxitjj> when i login on jaunty  the network-manager always ask the password
<usr13> tuxitjj: So give it....
<boriz> hbekel: you're right i suck at terminal
<zura> hello all, if my keyboard is not fully functioning there is a little program that I can use... but what is the name ? you link hardware button like volume up, to an application
<zura> I am using jaunty jackalope on HP NC 6400 laptop
<tuxitjj> thank usr13
<cdubya> how do you change the default application to handle DVD playback>?
<usr13> !dvd | cdubya
<ubottu> cdubya: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<OlivierTD> Seems its not a raid0 issue : I stumble on the same text screen eventually
<RayBlow> fucking installer... not even working am getting back to my cheer gentoo system
<Sh3r1ff> tuxitjj: right click network manager > edit wireless networks and select allways allow access, and it should stop asking it
<RayBlow> this fuck is so boring
<eseven73> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hbekel> boriz: nothing wrong with that, but you should know a little more before messing with kernel modules... see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal for a starting point
<Mbear> Anoyone familiar with installing SqueezeCenter?
<boriz> i read up on some basic terminal stuff half a year ago like lsusb, cd, and grep
<finiteset> why isn't the latest version of Open Office available through Synaptic?
<lehtonen1> Hi, I can't get the remotedesktop to work on ubuntu 9.0.4
<Saiki> Gnea: 6000points/0 S+  0:00 and then it repeated the grep back at me
<cdubya> usr13, don't see where those tell you how to change the current application set to handle DVD's to another. Am I missing something?
<Jack_Sparrow> boriz http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<Saiki> cdubya: pefered appliction in settings mybe?
 * savid removes indicator-applet
<Saiki> I know that eits in xubuntu nyway
<Jack_Sparrow> lehtonen1 If you are behind a router look up .. port forwarding
<boriz> hey Jack_Sparrow hwo about kubuntu :3
<lehtonen1> I have my port forwarded but still can't get it to work, but I got it to work on XP ..
<Jack_Sparrow> boriz Nope , just the ubuntu version, you can read a second book on KDE as that is the only diff
<cdubya> Saiki, looked there, no dice
<OlivierTD> Jack_Sparrrow: it seems its not a raid0 issue, I have the same text screen even in liveCD mode
<ANTRat> !latest | finiteset
<ubottu> finiteset: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<boriz> Jack_Sparrow: i dont plan on doing any 1337 stuff on here anyways... i'd read backtrack3 if i wanted that knowledge...
<Mbear> Hi all, I have just installed SqueezeCenter on Unbuntu 9.04 Netbook Remix.  It all semmed to work OK, but I see no icon. How do I start the software?  Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> lehtonen1 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<nemo> *sigh* ext4 is clearly not quite, oh, stable... :(
<SmokeyD1> Anyone have tips about a clean and simple music player without it's own music libary? Just drag and drop files to the playlist and play buttons and such.
<nemo> twice now I've tried to do rm -rf ~/Projects/trunk - which is a rather large svn file tree
<nemo> and twice now my system has completely locked up
<nemo> unresponsive even to ssh
<finiteset> ubottu: fair enough. I didn't know that!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NcA^> SmokeyD1, xmms is ver winamp 2ish
<upd> hi, http://www.shrani.si/f/3H/aV/47jH6cfi/error.jpg any ideas what is wrong ??
<nemo> shame. :(
<nemo> SmokeyD1: I'm partial to Audacious
<nemo> SmokeyD1: which was based on XMMS but is gtk2
<SmokeyD1> NcA^: yeah, but only xmms2 seems to be in the repositories. which made me wonder how well it was supported
<nemo> and some other cleverness
<SmokeyD1> nemo: ok, gtk2 is nicer for desktop integration
<NcA^> SmokeyD1, audacios will do, you can use the xmms skin :P
<nemo> SmokeyD1: xmms2 is gtk2 too fwiw
<NcA^> audacious*
<SmokeyD1> nemo: I'll check it out
<SmokeyD1> thanks
<nemo> audacious though maintains its own plugins
<upd> i was also try with cmd programms passes: 1 errors: 0, but usb key i empty
<nemo> well, popular codecs, instead of using the gnome sinks
<NcA^> anyone want to help me with remapping directories and changing ownership permissions??
<Digital7> After upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, (network) printing fails. The error message is "/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC5440CN failed". Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> NcA^ Be very careful doing that
<upd> what is wrong i can't write on usb key .img fileee Error: 8, help me......!?
<NcA^> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, I'm kinda dubious as to its safety
<eseven73> !helpme > dpd
<nemo> so. anyone here using ext4 and noticed lockups on erasing large trees?
<NcA^> but it's just changing music and video directories
<Russak> i don't delete large trees. so no.
<Saiki> Gnea: ideas?
<eseven73> !helpme | upd
<ubottu> upd: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nemo> urk. or even smallish trees :(
<Jack_Sparrow> NcA^ be careful and use gkduso nautilus
<nemo> I tried erasing one small part of trunk just locked up again :(
<Jack_Sparrow> NcA^ be careful and use gksudo nautilus
<nemo> that should have been a mere 20 directories and a few hundred files
<djungelkraem> http://pastebin.com/m424412b4 - why doesnt it continue to connect?
<Russak> what options do you have on the partition?
<renato__> anybody can explain me why compiz put all intel video boards on balcklist? there is any possibility for update this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> nemo Please stop for a sec, post a complete question and wait for an answer.. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> renato__  try /join #compiz and asking there
<upd> djungelkraem key is wrong or something
<lianimator> can I install notify-osd on ubuntu 8.10?
<djungelkraem> upd, what key?
<upd> ssh rsa, identify or something
<djungelkraem> upd, if i purge the openssh-client  package it will be reset?
<upd> well i don't know.
<renato__> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<upd> you need to set config file
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nemo> Jack_Sparrow: I posted a complete question earlier, got null responses. what I'm typing there is mere comments on that question. but thanks for your interest. I will repost for your benefit
<djungelkraem> upd, i dont know whats wrong in it :P
<nemo> Jack_Sparrow: 3 times I have attempted rm -rf of a rather large file tree under ext4, and it has completely locked up the machine - I'm trying at the moment to find similar experiences from others. have you heard of behaviour like this?
<upd> djungelkraem check log's
<corinth> Has anyone found a fix for the lagging in Firefox in Jaunty?
<thiebaude> gnea you there
<djungelkraem> upd, i dont know what logs i should look in
<Pici> nemo: See the 9.04 release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Lock-ups%20when%20deleting%20files%20from%20ext4%20filesystems
<xiangfu1> hello
<hbekel> nemo: although ext4 has been declared stable by the kernel devs it hasn't been in widespread use yet, so bugs are likely to occur
<nemo> Pici: ah. no solution known. bugger.  well. since I'm already at ext4, I guess I can try just erasing tree in some other fashion
<corinth> Let me rephrase - Is anyone experiencing Firefox lag in Jaunty, particularly visible when navigating through menus with the mouse?
<h00k> Has anyone heard of problems with the 9.04 Ubuntu Studio and freezing up after install?
<nemo> Pici: maybe if I do a find with a sleep ;)
<lianimator> how do I downgrade nm?
<Pici> nemo: Hackish, but it might work.
<nemo> Pici: thanks for the link. at least they know about it. I will subscribe to the tracking bug
<Sephiroth> I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS set up on a partition on one hard drive, but I'm currently migrating both of my OS installs to a different hard disk. Is there a way I can clone the old partition onto the new drive without losing anything?
<dp> trying to enable desktop effects.  is there an error log for it, when it can't?
<Madboogies> is there no way to get the packaged intel driver? or do we have to compile it?
<simmorya> hey people whats going on
<Madboogies> how do you bypass blacklist
<boriz> i have a certain problem with desktop sharing... look > http;//i42.tinypic.com/53o7ok.jpg anyone know what this could be? im controlling the other comp but it's super choppy and won't update the screen on the client
<Digital7> After upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, (network) printing fails. The error message is "/usr/lib/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC5440CN failed". Any ideas? Really need to get this printer back up.
<michael_wigren> Hi all, I want to install Jaunty alongside my Hardy install. Can I do this with out overwriting my MBR? And still be able to boot Jaunty?
<Saiki> Gnea: you still around?
<simmorya> does anyone know if no sound via HDMI is a bug
<h00k> Has anyone heard of problems with the 9.04 Ubuntu Studio and freezing up after install?
<Digital7> michael_wigren: you can select 'advanced' during one of the past installation dialogs, and choose not to install the bootloader
<simmorya> no i havnt heard anything about studio freezing
<simmorya> whats your hardware
<TheNano> michael_wigren: I tried , but it will owerwrite mbr , you can maybe prevent this in installation , but you can allways re install grub afterwards as I did
<zathras_laptop> with ubuntu server, can i enable cpu freq scaling for an intel atom (trying to reduce heat)
<cosmosy> what happened to this ubuntu thing
<scunizi> when I ssh into a box I get a "You have mail" message.. where do I find it?
<cosmosy> scunizi: /home/user/.mail
<scunizi> cosmosy: thanks
<michael_wigren> Digital7: OK Thanks!
<cosmosy> np tell me if it works
<h00k> simmorya, Asus A8N32 SLI Delux.  AMD 64x2 2Ghz, 3gb mem.  32bit and 64bit froze
<sponzor> ok is there any howto change ip in wlan and eth0? becose i yust cant get it working :/ or do i nead to add mac addresse? i insert ip,gateway,mask... and it doesnt work :P
<Sephiroth> I have Ubuntu 8.04 LTS set up on a partition on one hard drive, but I'm currently migrating both of my OS installs to a different hard disk. Is there a way I can clone the old partition onto the new drive without losing anything?
<biophysics> <scunizi>: just type mail to read it
<biophysics> <Sephiroth> is it the same size
<_plague_87> where can i download driver for SiS Mirage 3 for my laptop Esprimo Mobile V5535
<Sephiroth> Same size hard drive? No.
<biophysics> bigger ?
<scunizi> cosmosy: biophysics ~/.mail doesn't exist.. typing mail does.. 63 messages mostly cron jobs.. located in /var/mail/user
<_plague_87> 3d DRIVER
<Sephiroth> Yep.
<JaneDoe> what's recommended for a production server running LTS - upgrade to 9.04 or stay put?
<cosmosy> scunizi:  go to /var/mail/physics
<scunizi> JaneDoe: stay put
<eseven73> don't upgrade if it's a production server
<scunizi> cosmosy: no such file or directory
<cosmosy> scunizi: try mutt
<michael_wigren> Madboogies: Do you mean the compiz blacklist?
<MrSunshine_> can i get hold of newer software somehwerE? .. i need yasm 0.7 ... ubuntu seems to only have 0.5 :/ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2008-November/001141.html <-- there it says its accepted 0.7
<biophysics> <Sephiroth> so do you want to expand the linux partiation
<scunizi> cosmosy: I have that setup for imap gmail access.. but for system messages?
<h00k> Has anyone heard of problems with the 9.04 Ubuntu Studio and freezing up after install? 9.04 Desktop  had no problems after install, but Studio was freezing up entirely.
<JaneDoe> k.  any normal updating that should take place?  I think its got 300+ days of uptime and I don't think I've ever even apt-get update'd
<Sephiroth> biophysics: Not really.
<william> hello
<cosmosy> scunizi:  no idea
<Sephiroth> biophysics: I mainly want to just clone the existing partition onto the new drive.
<hbekel> scunizi: that's the "old way" of using mail on unix... the cron daemon uses it to "send" mail to users on the local machine
<_plague_87> where can i download driver for SiS Mirage 3 3D video driver for my laptop Esprimo Mobile V5535
<biophysics> <Sephiroth> just a min I saw an excellent tutorial to do that. just looking for it.
<Guest45922> i just upgraded to 9.04 and cant get a dvd to run. how do i fix this?
<Madboogies> michael_wigren: i was reading that ubuntu blacklisted intel drivers because of a compiz bug....im not sure but Im not having anyluck with things like desktop effects and I was having hell with video playback until I reverted xorg back to previous version
<Sephiroth> biophysics: No problem, take your time.
<Saiki> !dvd Guest45922
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd Guest45922
<Saiki> !dvd | Guest45922
<ubottu> Guest45922: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h00k> !dvd | Guest45922
<Ahmuck-Sr> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Saiki> (sorry, wrog command lol )
<Ahmuck-Sr> !restricted
<Ahmuck-Sr> !mp3
<eseven73> !msgthebot > Ahmuck-Sr
<scunizi> hbekel: there are also reports from rkhunter.. I'k like to be able to see them all but I can't scroll down the list. Also how do I delete them?  some go back a couple of months
<Guest45922> what does that mean?
<ubottu> Ahmuck-Sr, please see my private message
<Maurizio> hi
<Ahmuck-Sr> quit spamming me with the bot
<khensthoth> Guest45922, Please install this package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unamed> l
<h00k> Has anyone heard of problems with the 9.04 Ubuntu Studio and freezing up after install? 9.04 Desktop  had no problems after install, but Studio was freezing up erratically.  Problems persisted in both 32 and 64bit. MD5 sums were okay with both ISO's.
<Guest45922> so i should apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-packages?
<supersasho> how can i fix /dev changing after reboot (webcam is allways switching with tv card)?
<Yondering> Guest45922, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<michael_wigren> Madboogies: Yeah, I had to revert back the earlier version too. Did you follow this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 I actually had better results, in some cases, with compiz than metacity. I followed this link to bypass the blacklist. http://wiki.opencompositing.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<Maurizio> hi to everyone, i need help to configure wireless in my first ubuntu installation...
<khensthoth> Yes Guest45922
<eseven73> Ahmuck-Sr, you're the one abusing the bot and you have the nerve to say quit spamming you?
<hbekel> scunizi: no idea, really, ask some unix veteran. i remember using pine (an old cli mail program) on suse a long time ago to read/delete that kind of mail
<Ahmuck-Sr> Guest45922: no, u should "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<h00k> !ask  | Maurizio
<ubottu> Maurizio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ahmuck-Sr> eseven73: i'm not abusing the bot
<Ahmuck-Sr> the bot is there fro a service
<eseven73> right
<Ahmuck-Sr> if it wasnt' then it wouldn't reply
<eseven73> not 3 times in a row
<scunizi> hbekel: I'll head over to #linux and see who I can capture.. thanks.
<Ahmuck-Sr> but your causing the bot to spam me in pm
<Ahmuck-Sr> yes, three times in a row, i'm looking for borked font in an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<eseven73> Ahmuck-Sr, you sir are going on ignore, bye bye now.
<Yondering> Ahmuck-Sr, and you're causing the bot to spam the rest of us in channel.
<wutao> hi what's up?
<hbekel> scunizi: maybe one of the old tldp howtos cover that
<Ahmuck-Sr> Yondering: then set the bot to spam on it's own
<Ahmuck-Sr> i don'
<wutao> yes
<Ahmuck-Sr> t need some do gooder thinking their helping me out
<Maurizio> ok, sorry... i can't turn up my wlan0 interface siosifflags :no such file or directory
<Pici> Ahmuck-Sr: Please /msg ubottu in private if you are using the bot for yourself and not for directing a factoid to another user.
<Ahmuck-Sr> i know what i'm looking for and what i'm doing
<wutao> you can create it yourself
<Schnitz> hi all
<Ahmuck-Sr> i don't need another user directing factoids to me
<Schnitz> i updated to jaunty today
<Ahmuck-Sr> nor do i feel the need to direct factoids to another
<Schnitz> since then i have no sound in mplayer, xine and vlc
<Ahmuck-Sr> fix the bot
<Schnitz> amarok works
<supersasho> hi all, how can i fix /dev changing after reboot (webcam is allways switching with tv card)?
<Ahmuck-Sr> bots are usefull as bots, not as human parrots
<Schnitz> after removing phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Schnitz> anyone else encountering problems like that?
<biophysics> schnitz: just remove pulse audio; keep gstreamer
<Maurizio> asus broadcom airone 802.11 g is the hardware ...
<locainex> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> !guidelines > Ahmuck-Sr
<ubottu> Ahmuck-Sr, please see my private message
<Maurizio> help!
<Schnitz> biophysics: how to remove pulseaudio? it's a dependency of ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<Maurizio> hi to everyone, i need help to configure wireless in my first ubuntu installation...
<Maurizio> asus broadcom airone 802.11 g is the hardware ...
<Schnitz> since pulseaudio was introduced into ubuntu (what did they smoke?) i have a script that kills it
<biophysics> do you use synaptic ?
<Maurizio> I can't turn up my wlan0 interface siosifflags :no such file or directory
<graingert> Schnitz, pulseaudio works fine
<Maurizio> I can't turn up my wlan0 interface siocsifflags :no such file or directory
<Schnitz> biophysics: if i'm forced to i can try ;-) usually i use apt-get
<h00k> !wireless | Maurizio
<ubottu> Maurizio: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Schnitz> graingert: i have a soundcard that can do _hardware_ mixing....
<meenu> hi
<Slart> I just noticed that with desktop effects only the windows move when I switch desktops.. not the background.. is there a setting somewhere?
<Maurizio> i have tryed to follow multiple suggestions but the problem stills remain
<graingert> Schnitz, does it do it over lan/wan?
<biophysics> <Schnitz> look to see what you have in sound preferences
<biophysics> I basically select alsa everytime
<Schnitz> biophysics: mh where? synaptic?
<Maurizio> the driver seems ok... bu i can't turn up the interface...
<pierre__> alguien conoce bazzar launchpad
<Maurizio> what's about siocsifflags
<Schnitz> graingert: do i want it to? ;-)
<supersasho> hi, how can i fixate /dev changing after reboot (webcam is allways switching with tv card)?
<graingert> Schnitz, yes
<pierre__> alguien conoce bazzar launchpad
<Iradieh> IS there a netinstall Ubuntu (Empty) version where I can pick and choose what I want?
<biophysics> Schnitz: Administrtion-> synaptic
<Schnitz> biophysics: it's already open. where can i select sound options?
<BadSector1> Help please:  I tried to install the nvidia 96 driver on ubuntu 9.04 and I can no longer log in.  So I did cntl-alt-f1 to get to command line and type in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it has me go through some keyboard setup ect and that is it.   When I restart it, it always says Running in Low-Graphics mode.. but the killer is that it says a Display is already running on ":0" so it tries another.. but won't let me onto ":0".. any idea w
<Schnitz> graingert: i don't think a lot of people need that. but that discussion won't help us both...
<mbeierl> supersasho: it's probably a udev rule that is assigning it.  what exactly is the "switching" to which you are referring?
<Maurizio> help asus wireless configuration
<tgunr> I'm trying to run named on a new 8.10 installation, when I try sudo named -g I get an error about '/var/run/named.pid' Permission denied. I  have tried running named as both root and bind and still get the error, I need more clues
<Saiki> how do you fix pulseaudio problems? grep reports nohin g uning, and no processe wusing it, but I still have no sound
<Maurizio> help asus wireless configuration
<biophysics> <Schnitz> system -> preferrences -> sound
<Boogies> michael_wigren: I dont know if you got my last msg as I was DC but thanks for your help
<Maurizio> help asus wireless configuration siocsifflags: no such file or directory
<h00k> Maurizio, did you check the link before?
<michael_wigren> Boogies: NP
<tyler_> what do people talk about on here
<michael_wigren> *OFF TO INSTALL JAUNTY!*
<Saiki> tyler_: ubuntu issues
<eskapade> Hey everbody! I just realized while programming that I can make the whole system crash with a glTexture2D() call, when supplying bad arguments. Is that, uhm, intended?
<h00k> tyler_, this is the Support Channel
<Yondering> BadSector1, have you installed the server kernel?
<microlith> eskapade: I very much doubt that the whole system crashing is intended...
<JCortez> guys, i need to shutdown Windows from Ubuntu, any tip?
<Schnitz> biophysics: thanks...but didn't change the situation
<Slart> eskapade: probably not.. but I think ubuntu will be better helped if you file a bug
<Slart> !bug | eskapade
<ubottu> eskapade: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eskapade> Alright, thanks! I'll file a bug
<Slart> JCortez: you mean remotely?
<JCortez> yes
<sysdoc> BadSector1, in low graphics mode, would you not want to go back to a NV driver that just works?
<biophysics> Schnitz: can you launch in terminal and look for errror: mplayer file-name
<JCortez> wellç, intranet
<Schnitz> biophysics: i'm playing in terminal
<ltcabral> what paste tool should i use to show codes here?
<Slart> JCortez: there are some tools for doing it from a windows machine.. not sure if those are available for linux though..
<Schnitz> biophysics: i found the problem. they killed my alsa :-(
<Schnitz> i don't want to use pulseaudio, i don't want...i don't want....please go away :-(
<genii> !pastebin | ltcabral
<ubottu> ltcabral: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Saiki> how do you fix pulseaudio problems? grep reports nohin g uning, and no processe wusing it, but I still have no sound
<Maurizio> i have tryed some guide...  but.. ok, i will try another one..
<Schnitz> but now i have a "sound card" in my alsamixer called "pulse chip" oh dear christ
<cemc> I run Jaunty on a laptop, and I noticed that if I resume from standby, without AC plugged in, the hdd shuts down after a couple of seconds. how can I disable that?
<Maurizio> thanks the same
<bowman_> hi here, It's something strange. While downloading with transmission my ADSL modem resets after a while. Anyone experienced that before ?
<Saiki> http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB
<JCortez> Slart: there is a command called shutdown on windows and linux tough, dont they both use the same protocol
<kdub> Saiki: i just did killall -9 pulseaudio, alsa force-reload. probably not the best way though
<MadEchidna> Hey you guys I need a tip
<Slart> JCortez: I doubt it
<Saiki> kdub: tried that and it didn;t work
<scunizi> MadEchidna: don't eat peppers
<cdreesbach> hullo - have a question about the gutsy repositories - did they roll off with the 9.04 release, and if so, where are they now so I can still do updates?
<kdub> Saiki: my real problem turned out to be my headphones were plugged in the wrong soundcard though...
<MadEchidna> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my Mom's Sylvania Netbook G (not Meso) and it won't load GDM all the way, I just get a brown background and mouse cursor and it goes no further
<supersasho> mbeierl: the switching is that the tvtime is using a tvcard and skype a webcam, but allways after reboot when i start skype the audio device is set on the tvcard and when i start tvtime the sound is allways going from the webcam
<MadEchidna> scunizi: lol
<genii> cdreesbach: old-releases.ubuntu.com     etc
<cdreesbach> genii: thx! ;]
<Slart> JCortez: there's supposed to be a tool called winexe
<MadEchidna> Also, I tried killing gdm and running start x, and I got a BLACK screen with a mouse cursor and nothing else
<MadEchidna> so what's the deal
<Slart> JCortez: http://eol.ovh.org/winexe/
<h00k> Has anyone heard of problems with the 9.04 Ubuntu Studio and freezing up after install? 9.04 Desktop  had no problems after install, but Studio was freezing up erratically.  Problems persisted in both 32 and 64bit. MD5 sums were okay with both ISO's.
<Saiki> kdub: mine is fare morecomplicated, as it stopped working with no chages to hardware/software
<Saiki> far*
<mbeierl> supersasho: you mentioned /dev in specific; is there something there that made you think it can be fixed in /dev?  I don't know much about skype or tvtime
<genii> h00k: There is an #ubuntustudio channel to ask in
<scunizi> MadEchidna: probably a misconfigured video driver..
<h00k> genii, yeah, i did, everyone's idle
<MadEchidna> scunizi: really?
<h00k> genii, I'll keep trying there :)
<MadEchidna> It's a via chrome card
<genii> h00k: Thanks
<MadEchidna> and it worked fine in 8.10
<scunizi> MadEchidna: it can happen.. if you boot into the recovery kernel there is a fix x option .. that might work
<maginot> how do I install a font under gnome?
<Saiki> no  one knows how to fix it?
<fazl> helllllppppp!!!!
<Slart> !fonts | maginot
<ubottu> maginot: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<scunizi> !font | maginot
<Saiki> ok, maybe I should try this: how do I purge pulseaudio to einstall?
<maginot> got it tks
<sponzor> is there any howto to configure network manager? (gui)
<fazl> hello?
<h00k> !ask | fazl
<ubottu> fazl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<supersasho> mbeierl: i've got a script (it uses arecord and aplay for audio that is used by tvtime) "arecord -D hw:2,0 -f dat -t wav | aplay - &" but i allways have to change the hw:2,0 to hw:1,0 save it, and after reboot i have to change it back to hw:2,0 and so on
<Slart> fazl: if you have a question, ask it.. if you referring to an earlier question please repeat the whole thing.. but please wait at least 15 minutes before repeating a question.. use the time to search the forums and google
<xiaolindraconis> hello guys
<Schnitz> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<ltcabral> any gettext expert can help me? theres a part of my code that i get errors when adding gettext: http://pastebin.com/m6aa8e4ec
<xiaolindraconis> what all would i need to edit to change my install directory?
<Schnitz> maybe someobdy is interested
<MadEchidna> scunizi; I'll give it a shot
<biophysics> saiki: change the sound prefrences to alsa
<Saiki> biophysics: how?
<mbeierl> supersasho: sorry to disappoint, I guess I can't help after all :(
<Saiki> I'm sue Ialready have
<Saiki> sure*
<Saiki> but it's still not working :@
<xiaolindraconis> can someone help me?
<biophysics> apt-get install alsa-oss
<xiaolindraconis> id like to change my install directory
<xiaolindraconis> i want to move ubuntu from / to /ubuntu
<biophysics> Saiki: what is the error in mplayer - can you paste the terminal output
<sponzor> anyone?
<ltcabral> any gettext expert can help me? theres a part of my code that i get errors when adding gettext: http://pastebin.com/m6aa8e4ec
<sponzor> i have time to read but dont know where i can find help about network manager how to change ips etc...
<Saiki> biophysics: I don't have internet on the desktop atm, is tat the only packag I need?
<Slart> JCortez: I found this thread too.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=900051
<eskapade> Supplied the bug if you want to take a look https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368754
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: that's not quite the way "installations" work in linux
<JCortez> Slart: thanks, im reading a bit of winexe
<biophysics> Saiki: can you exactly find out what is the error message that mplayers says when playing a file ? pastebin.ca
<xiaolindraconis> mbeier1 no i mean i want to move the system to its own folder rather than root of drive
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: files are installed under /bin /usr /lib /tmp /dev /var , etc
<tgunr> according to man page on named, the default pid file is supposedto be /var/run/named.pid but when I remove the pid-file setting (which was also /var/run/named.pid) named starts successfully but there is no /var/run/named.pid file created which is confusing webmin.
<xiaolindraconis> i understand that
<Saiki> http://mibbit.com/pb/AtwldB  <it's general pulse error
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: so that would mean you want them installed under /ubuntu/bin /ubuntu/usr, etc?
<xiaolindraconis> yes
<biophysics> Saiki: can you paste: mplayer -ao help
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: not sure I know of any way to do that, but, why, just out of curiosity?
<Saiki> xiaolindraconis: the root drive of linx is far different from windows
<MadEchidna> scunizi: same result, X starts and I get a mouse cursor, but that's it
<Saiki> I don't think such a thing is at al esily possible
<Saiki> biophysics: sure, sec
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: the reason I ask why is that there might be a better way to accomplish what you are trying to do
<scunizi> MadEchidna: what kind of vid card is installed?
<xiaolindraconis> im going to install another os to the same partition
<XAR> Hi. Can't get my wireless working after update from 8.10 to 9.04. In Live CD everything is ok. How can I get the settings from Live CD and use set them on my system?
<MadEchidna> via chrome
<scunizi> MadEchidna: is that SiS?
<MadEchidna> CNET says it's a # UniChrome Pro IGP
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: another linux os?
<Saiki> biophysics: I don't use mplyer, it's not insalled
<xiaolindraconis> yeah
<MadEchidna> I don't know what SiS is
<biophysics> so what application gives you no sound
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: I would recommend splitting the partition into two, and booting each one by partition.  if there's shared data you want, make a 3rd partition for common files and mount it in both (such as /home)
<scunizi> MadEchidna: doesn't look like it is anyway.. which version? any idea? .. lspci might tell you or sudo lshw
<Saiki> biophysics: all of them :@ even system sounds dont work
<MadEchidna> okay let me boot into the console again and have a look
<biophysics> can tell me what is the permissions of ls -l /dev/dsp
<scunizi> MadEchidna: just ctrl + alt+F2
<biophysics> id
<MadEchidna> scunizi: I had turned it off
<Saiki> biophysics: root audio 14
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: it's probably safer that way too as you won't "accidentally" modify the wrong installation if your booted into the 'other'
<Saiki> at leastthat's what it shows
<Ahmuck-Sr> did ubuntu change the location of ~.font?
<eskapade> Is it possible to get an iPod to work with hfs or must I use fat?
<biophysics> <Saiki> see with $id if you belong to audio ?
<xiaolindraconis> mbeier1: i already have it split and the second partition is too far unsupported boot
<xiaolindraconis> mbeier1: some kind of bios issue
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: there is a concept called "chroot" which confines the current process to a subdirectory of a filesystem.  anyone here worked with chrooted boots?
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: split the first partition into 2?
<Nook> Did you guys here the good news about ODF getting supported? http://www.technasity.com/office-2007-service-pack-2-released-adds-performance-open-document-support/283
<xiaolindraconis> i already have maximum partitions on the drive
<xiaolindraconis> the bios doesnt support booting from the second partition
<MadEchidna> scunizi: via technologies inc CX700/VX700 [S3 unichrome pro] (rev 03)
<joaopinto> !ot | Nook
<ubottu> Nook: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Saiki> biophysics: huh?
<Nook> @ubottu, soz... thanks for the heads-up
<Saiki> biophysics: hyu want me to run $1d?
<biophysics> Saiki: do you belong to group audio ?
<Saiki> you*
<biophysics>  Saiki: yes
<Saiki> k, sec
<Ahmuck-Sr> did ubuntu change the location of ~/.font in 9.04 ?
<enterneo> mac user here, how do I remap ctrl key as alt and vice versa?
<Saiki> $id returs nothing
<icozens> I am brand new to Ubuntu-this is meant to be a general help chat-right?
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: in that case, I'd google chroot and linux booting
<sysdoc> icozens, yup
<xiaolindraconis> k well thanx for trying
<palin> Anyone here good with dialog scripting?
<biophysics> Saiki: it should tell your login name, group, user-id (number)...
<tgunr> enterneo: look in the keyboard perferense menu
<NOD62> Anyone here know anything about firefox?
<icozens> okay-well I've been searching all over for any sort of tutorial on how to set up my dual monitors and have had no luck
<Saiki> biophysics: give me an exat lne to type
<Saiki> line*
<NOD62> I'm having difficulties, I cannot watch videos in firefox anymore.
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: something like this might help: http://alioth.debian.org/docman/view.php/30192/21/debian-amd64-howto.html#id292010
<biophysics> Saiki: type in a terminal with out the quotes:     "id"
<sysdoc> icozens, what video card?
<mbeierl> xiaolindraconis: but you can ignore the 64bit part, just read over the concepts
<XAR> Hellooo. How can I get kernel boot options from Live CD?
<biophysics> Saiki: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_id.htm
<Saiki> k
<icozens> I have a nVidia Geforce 8600 GT
<xiaolindraconis> mbeier1: thanx
<palin> NOD62 : sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<fazl_> This is my whole problem. I bought a ZTE MF637 USB modem for my laptop. I am running Xubuntu 8.10. I tried plugging the USB modem in, but it didn't work. The LED on the modem came up red. I downloaded a few modem add ons through synaptic package manager and now the modem goes blue which means it is communicating, but I get no communication between my computer and the modem. It doesn't recognize the modem when I go to Terminal and punch in LSUSB. Now anytime I
<fazl_>  plug my modem in, the whole system freezes. Right now, I am using my Motorola C380 as  amodem to get online but it is terribly slow. Can anyone help me get my ZTE MF637 working with my laptop? Also, I am using a PCMICIA - USB interface which I havent had any problems with
<Saiki> biophysics: I don't see sound
<palin> nod62 restart firefox
<Certh> привет
<icozens> under the hardware drivers it says i have the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics card (version 180)".  It says it is activated but not currently in use
<NOD62> palin: Reading package lists... Done
<NOD62> Building dependency tree
<NOD62> Reading state information... Done
<NOD62> adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version.
<NOD62> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.
<FloodBot2> NOD62: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NOD62> Sorry, didn't mean to flood. :/
<Certh> есть мужчины, кому нужна девушка? срочно
<Randomskk> hi everyone, just upgraded my laptop to jaunty and the trackpad's stopped working. A USB mouse works, and the trackpad is detected, Synaptics driver loads in X, dmesg shows it being picked up, hal lists it under devices with input capabilities and "enable trackpad" is ticked on Prefs/Mouse - but no luck, it just doesn't do anything
<Saiki> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Nook> errr. English Certh?
<icozens> I tried using Envy but I don't believe that it has helped with anything
<XAR> Certh: А что?
<Randomskk> I can't find anywhere to start debugging - I can't find any error messages or such
<palin> NOD62 : sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin
<palin> then do the first commmand
<sysdoc> icozens, you need to install nvidia-settings
<Randomskk> I've tried booting off the live CD for Jaunty and the trackpad does not work on that either, while it did work fine on Intrepid
<Eneerge> does fglrx need a particular kernel module or configuration so it can be built when installing the ATI proprietary driver?  I have a custom kernel compiled and when I try to install the driver (command line or gui) it fails saying that it cannot build fglrx.ko .  I'm currently using 2.6.8-9.  I had latency issues on 2.6.9-2
<Raspi3> òåñò)
<Certh> <XAR> хочет срочно замуж
<icozens> how do i do that sysdoc
<Eneerge> er 29 and 28
<NOD62> palin: Then reinstall it?
<Saiki> biophysics: I don't see sound
<palin> Yep
<Pici> !ru | XAR Certh
<ubottu> XAR Certh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sysdoc> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<XAR> Certh: А она умеет настраивать параметры загрузки ядра?
<biophysics> Saiki: what is the output ? does it have audio
<Eneerge> sysdoc ?
<biophysics> Saiki: you should be a member of audio to get sound
<Saiki> biophysics: I don't see anything releated o ound, no
<Saiki> to sound*
<icozens> nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<icozens> nvidia-settings set to manually installed.
<icozens> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Randomskk> any ideas?
<palin> NOD62 : did that work?
<Raspi3> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lewench> Would anyone know how to setup A2DP on ubuntu 9.04? I would like to use this for playing music and videos. I am using Blueman 1.10 if it helps.
<biophysics> <Saiki> is there audio (when you type id)
<Ahmuck-Sr> did ubuntu change the location of ~/.font in 9.04 ?
<Raspi3> Åñòü òå êòî ãîâîðèò ïî ðóññêè?
<afief> is it possible to undelete something I deleted in my NTFS partition? (I deleted it through Linux so I'm asking here)
<Pici> !ru | Raspi3
<ubottu> Raspi3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Saiki> biophysics: no, there isn't
<Eneerge> probably ened to boot to a windows live cd and run a recovery app
<Ahmuck-Sr> afief: http://www.recuva.com/
<biophysics> Saiki: add yourself to audio then reboot
<biophysics> Saiki: Administration-> user & groups
<Eneerge> anyone have any ideas on my ati problem?
<Saiki> biophysics: uid=1000(saiki) gid=1000(saiki) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),120(admin),122(sambashare),1000(saiki) (you asked for this, just got it to coy
<Saiki> copy*
<biophysics> Saiki: you should become a member of audio
<lewench> Would anyone know how to setup A2DP on ubuntu 9.04? I would like to use this for playing music and videos. I am using Blueman 1.10 if it helps.
<enterneo> tgunr, I can't find that behavior
<Appl3Kork> for some reason i have sound when listening to music, but when on firefox like on youtube, there is no sound?
<Saiki> biophysics: there was no "audio" group
<tgunr> enterneo: change the keyboard to Macintosh, then look in Other Options
<fazl_> So i guess that this means no one here knows how to help me with my USB modem problem?
<Saiki> I added myself to the pulse ones though
<regjava> wow at last on wifi in ubuntu
<biophysics> Saiki: try
<Saiki> biophysics: rebooting as of  mins ago lol
<biophysics> <Saiki> good
<xiroV> How do i make "modprobe" permanent? so it keeps the module on, when i restart?
<genii> xiroV: Add the module name into /etc/modules
<daft`> who
<biophysics> add the module to /etc/modules
<enterneo> tgunr, changed to macintosh, what 'string' do I have to loopup in options?
<djdarkman> helllo, I have ubuntu netbook remix installed, and a lot of KDE windows become maximized that shouldn't be, how can I fix this?
<xiroV> genii, Thanks a lot :)
<regjava> My audio is not working on 8.10
<regjava> how an i trouble shoot
<genii> xiroV: You're welcome
<binjured> i attempted the network upgrade in the docs (8.10 -> 9.04) but do-release-upgrade just says "checking for new ubuntu release" and then exits... what am i doing wrong?
<celthunder> regjava, is thedevice recognized
<meki> hi !
<tuxitjj> is there a way not to give the password anytime at th system?
<Saiki> biophysics: didn't work. I think alsa is borked too :@
<dummkopf48227> I've configured PPPoE connection on my 9.04, but it does not go up on boot, how do I fix it?
<regjava> this is what i get in lspci -- 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<huhn23> hello dear ubuntu-bros.
<Slart> tuxitjj: you could configure sudo to not use a password.. it's not recommended but it can be done..
<biophysics> Saiki: what us ls -l /dev/dsp
<tuxitjj> slart, please how can j do it?
<Saiki> what user?
<Saiki> sec
<Slart> tuxitjj: check the man page for sudo, "man sudo" .. there is a configuration file you have to edit but I think it's described in the man page
<fazl_> does anyone else in here use a USB modem?
<tuxitjj> just for 1 user
<_Boris> anyone of you found a way to install a persistent netbook remix to a usb-drive?
<koolkartik> hello all m having problem with vlc or rather any player in ubuntu 9.04 as it always crash each time i start it.. need help :(
<tuxitjj> thanks
<djdarkman> where is the ubuntu nerbook remix channel?
<regjava> I am trying to install nvidia restricted drivers , buti cannot...the download never stats
<Saiki> biophysics: root, audio
<regjava> starts*
<Saiki> I think my setings got borkd, some stuff was unchecked that should have een checed
<huhn23> hello dear ubuntu-bros. sometimes my ubuntu (8.08) will crash or I dont know what happens. Normal activities, browsing, seeing a movie,the screen turns black, then it goes to terminal mode, starts executing some script (too fast to read which),back to gnome and I have to log in again. why is this happening? also: how can I see a error protocol or something similar, I want to see which script it is executing when it does that blackscreen, relog
<kungpowza> a little off topic, I have a windows media box that i have changed out the hard drives in. I shared the new drive but every computer on my netwoek still wants to show me the old shared drives insted of the new ones includeing ubuntu. any ideas?
<PolitikerNEU> huhn23: Do you mean 8.04 or 8.10 (8.08 doesn't exist) - and maythis this is the graphics driver, so what graphics driver do you have installed (if it is sisimedia: This driver simply is crap)
<deany> djdarkman, use the usb-creator util in ubuntu and set the persistence file to however mb/gb you need.
<koolkartik> need help guys unable to play any video
<koolkartik> :(
<Saiki> biophysics: I think I my need a fresh insall, nothings right
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Do you have medibuntu included and installed w[32|64]codecs?
<drago> question 1 - how do i get xchat to stop filling my screen with "userx has joined #ubuntu?, or that they've quit, or gone to the bathroom, or picked their nose?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: yes
<huhn23> PolitikerNEU: i have the 8.04 version installed, my graphic drivers are nvidia ones I installed via the hardware driver tool.
<deany> drago, set irc_conf_mode ON
<palin> anyone good at dialog scripting? I am trying to use --gauge : dialog --title "Install" --gauge "Now sit back, play some games while it install......." 20 100 0
<palin> with and apt-get install
<p2004a> h
<Sfuller> Having issues with compiz or xorg  after upgrading to Jaunty.  Anyone well versed in said issues?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Strange - what happenes if you open the video in vlc, mplayer or something
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: it close at the same istant
<fazl_> Oh well, i guess no one knows anything about USB modems here
<sebsebseb> !modem |  fazl
<ubottu> fazl: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<fazl_> No, its not dial up
<fazl_> its a USB stick modem, a wireless
<sebsebseb> fazl_: ah right one of those I see
<PolitikerNEU> huhn23: The output should stay on the terminal of CTRL + ALT + F1 - so the next time it happenes, switch to that terminal (switch back with CTRL + ALT + F7)
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: movie player says no codecs n starts searching
<rdw200169> fazl_, you talkin about one of those fancy 3g things?
<Saiki> fazi: dongle?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: So - which video is it
<picca> anyone here using encrypted home directories and would you recommend it
<fazl_> ZTE HR367
<sebsebseb> fazl_: you mean a usb  wireless adapater?  not an actsaul modem?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: If it is a dvd, you need libdvdcss2 too
<fazl_> yeah, a 3G
<fazl_> Dongle
<sebsebseb> fazl_: ok probably needs configuring
<fazl_> thats a funny word... dongle...
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  fazl
<ubottu> fazl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrx> My wubi installer crashes on Windows XP SP3 : an error says : "writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings". It looks like python exception. Any idea of where does that come from ?
<fazl_> MF637.. sorry
<Sfuller> Compiz freezes xorg when compiz is selected as the window manager and is allowed to run for more than a few seconds.  I have an identical machine in another location that did not have the same issue.
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: its no i hav tried .dat, .mp4, .mpeg but same result
<huhn23> ok
<sebsebseb> jrx: nope, and I woudn't even recommend wubi normalley
<sebsebseb> jrx: partition your hard disk :)  it's not that difficult
<jrx> sebsebseb: why ?
<Saiki> anyone got a link to xubuntu jaunty torrent?
<sebsebseb> jrx: ,because having Ubuntu inside Windows is only good for testing, not proper long term usage
<fazl_> Checking WifiDocs now...
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Try some small ogg-video. For that video, a codec should be provided by default, if the message still appears, it is very strange
<xyberpix> hey all, I'm having magor issues with X, could anyone please spare a sec to help me out please?
<huhn23> PolitikerNEU: ok thanx, i will try to remember this once it happens again.
<sebsebseb> jrx: and if windows is  all fragmented ubuntu will be slow.  and  if you get a virus in windows  that deletes it all bye bye Ubuntu. and people get issues with wubi here and there
<Pici> !torrents > Saiki
<ubottu> Saiki, please see my private message
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: k lemme check
<xyberpix> X keeps trying to start and fails constantly
<jrx> sebsebseb: ok... let's resize my xp partition...
<Sfuller> No helpers today?
<sebsebseb> jrx: ok let's dual boot
<sebsebseb> jrx: are you on XP now?
<jrx> no, gentoo on another laptop
<sponzor> i installed some software where can i find it now?
<sebsebseb> jrx: oh you tried to acstaully run wubi inside XP?
<djdarkman> where is the UNR support channel?
<biophysics> <Saiki> Sometimes it is much easier to do a fresh install than repair
<frostburn> question why is tracker still default build when it brings systems to a grinding halt?  not to mention it makes evolution unusable
<genii> jrx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/365642
<djdarkman> I have a really annoying problem with UNR
<xyberpix> I keep getting the error "The display server has been shut down 6 times in the last 90 seconds, it is likely that something bad is going on. Waiting for 2 minutes before trying again on display :0
<Sfuller> I've never had to resort to asking the community, so I'm kinda wondering why everyone talks this place up
<kleiton> Boa Tarde
<fazl_> The thing is... with my USB, the OS doesnt even recognize it
<Sfuller> No help?
<sebsebseb> jrx: a  Gentoo user using wubi, it really does not sound right
<Rapp> hi!
<Tchu> rerebonjour
<Sfuller> Puhleez help me
<Rapp> is ubuntu installable from USB thumbdrives? any special disk image for that?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: huh i dont hav any ogg file
<Saiki> biophysics: yea, I'm gonna try jaunty, hope things still work
<Tchu> sorry
<sebsebseb> !install |  Rapp
<ubottu> Rapp: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Try e.g. this video: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:F-18A_Active_Aeroelastic_Wing_flight_test.ogg
<xyberpix> running 8.04 64 with an Nvidia card,
<Rapp> sebsebseb: thanks
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: It's about 30 seconds long
<jrx> sebsebseb: just trying things...
<sebsebseb> Rapp: no problem
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: ok
<kleiton> Alguém para ajudar?
<xyberpix> anyone please?
<Sfuller> Compiz freezing issue.  Anyone else ?
<sebsebseb> jrx: if you want Windows inside Ubuntu,  well then how about a Virtualbox  virtual machine.  ,but it's always better to partition for real
<helper> !tc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tc
<jrx> genii: thanks for the link
<kleiton> Alguém do Brasil?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  xyberpix
<ubottu> xyberpix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BadSector1> I know after reading in here I am giong to have to try out this MythTV thing :)
<Saiki> chanserve liking you today Pricey? lol
<unamed> hello
<sebsebseb> xyberpix: you need to ask an actsaul question or we can't help you
<unamed> i have video flickering problem on Intel GM965
<xyberpix> sebsebseb: fair point
<helper> hello i need to learn about traffic control " tc" but can't find something can help me with ?
<sebsebseb> !info tc
<drago> deany, thanks, this irc thingy is actually readable now!  and for anyone not knowing, u got to exit out, then connect again, but edit "freenode" 1st, and put in command "/set irc_conf_mode on"
<ubottu> Package tc does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> helper: what kind of traffic control?
<xyberpix> Ok, my Ubuntu 8.04 was running perfectly, and I rebooted and now X won't start up, I've checked xorg.conf, and even uninstalled and re-installed xorg, I've also d/ld the latest NVIDIA drivers, and nothing at all
<helper> sebsebseb,  tc which use to control the bandwith or anything i can control the bandwith
<Saiki> xyberpix: you ned to delete the xorg.conf
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: nothing happens it is as it is not playing and even when i open youtube then also video on that comes in very small frames n very slow
<Saiki> xyberpix: it shold reboot to it wihout, then use nvidias to mak one
<xyberpix> Saiki: ok, will try it now, thank you
<Saiki> np
<drago> oh,  related question to xyberpix's:  anyone know how to get that video driver selection screen that comes up if xorg.conf is messed up & u reboot?  I can make mine come up if i mess up the file, then reboot, but I'd like to skip those if possible
<headhunter> hi
<dummkopf48227> I've configured PPPoE connection on my 9.04, it works when launched with "pon dsl-provider" but it does not go up on boot, how do I fix it?
<myCull> anyone use irc with pigin? How do you turn off join/leave messages?
<headhunter> since upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 my two linux boxes can't ping each other over wlan anymore. pinging the (tried different) router and other windows pc works.
<headhunter> any ideas=
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Strange - could be you have a driver issue, I think I had a similar problem when my installed nvidia driver did not match the kernel I have it installed in - do you have more than 1 kernel to choose from at bootup?
<kleiton> Help!!!
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: one for recovery dats it
<drago> anybody use command line to encode mp3s or ogg files?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: neither my desktop effects are working
<helper> is there any program i can control with bandwith ?
<jerbear> is there anything more i need to do to get the best performance out of my eee pc after a fresh install of jaunty?
<kleiton> Brasil?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: ok - try reinstalling the nvidia-kernel; yeah, these effects could all come from having a "wrong" driver installed
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: maybe the package was sudo apt-get reinstall nvidia-glx-new ?
<A110> just passin thru...have a good one
<PolitikerNEU> I don't know what it was in 8.04
<Saiki> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: btw wat is the min configuration that ubuntu 9.04 demands
<xyberpix> Saiki: no go, didn't make any difference at all
<Saiki> xyberpix: check the forums, there's something about the issue there
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: It has problems with older ati-cards (but you got a nvidia), so I'd guess it is not much higher than 8.04
<Sfuller> How can I pinpoint where my upgrade went wrong?  I've upgraded intrepid64 to jaunty64 on an intel machine with an nvidia graphics card.  I have an identical machine in a different location and the upgrade went fine.  The machine boots up, but when compiz is selected as the window manager, x freezes up entirely after a few seconds.  I've had to disable compiz as the window manager by logging into a safe terminal session and editing the %gco
<jerbear> is there anything more i need to do to get the best performance out of my eee pc after a fresh install of jaunty?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: And in opposite to 8.10, it is working fine - at least for me
<xyberpix> Saiki: on my way, tnx
<sheena1> I'd like to create an archive (tar?) of my Home directory so I can move it over to an external hard drive while i do a clean install. Anyone able to tell me how to do that? Can I place the archive file IN my home dir?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:: mine 8.10 was working fine
<Karda> Hi. I seem to have a problem with my nvidia Geforce Go5200 and video playback (divx,xvid and such)...in 8.10 it worked fine (yes, without compiz) and after upgrading to 9.04 video playback is sluggish and lags. No matter which player I use (xine,mplayer,gstreamer based totem,vlc). Any ideas?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: So why have you downgraded to 8.04?
<myCull> anyone get the microphone jack to not mute sound in 9.04? pm me please
<Sfuller> sheena,  tar -cf filename filesource
<MadEchidna> hey you guys "dpkg --configure -a" isn't working
<click170> I've got a UPS connected to my machine for obvious reasons, and my AC unit loves to trip it whenever it turns on, which in itself isn't a problem but the messages that it produces to every connected user are.  How can I suppress them so that they only appear in the log instead of being sent to all logged in users?  http://pastebin.ca/1406453
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: it saysPackage nvidia-glx-new has no installation candidate
<MadEchidna> EOF during vaule of field "Description" missing new line
<h00k> MadEchidna,  run that as sudo
<sheena1> sfuller: i'm not sure what filename and filesource would be. /home?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: i hav not downgraded infact i ma using 9.04
<regjava> How do i install restricted drivers for nvidia from the command line?
<MadEchidna> I'm running as root >_>
<Sfuller> filename is the file you are creating such as home.tar
<DavidePalm> hey what's the command to search for an installed program?
<Saiki> will just having nvidia.run work to nstall te nvidia card I have? or am I going to need other things as well?
<DavidePalm> just to search by part of the name of the program
<Sfuller> filesource is the directory or file you want to be compressed and saved to the filename
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: what shall i do now?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Ok - momsudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-180
<regjava> How do i install restricted drivers for nvidia from the command line?
<PolitikerNEU> that should be the "nvidia-glx-new" in 9.04
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 after you have enabled the restricted repositories
<Sfuller> for instance...  if you'd like to tar your home dir, tar -cf home.tar ~/
<mahendra> hello everyone
<mahendra> i need some help
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU>How do i enable e restricted repos?
<Commander1024> I have a problem with my initrd, can someone help me with that?
<jerbear> is there anything more i need to do to get the best performance out of my eee pc after a fresh install of jaunty?
<helper> can someone give me program i can control bandwith with?
<sheena1> sfuller: that's just my home dir ~/ ? it wont take my whole file system?
<DavidePalm> How do I search for an installed program? I don't know the whole name of the program just want to search for any prog containing part of the name
<sebsebseb> sheena1: you don't need to backup the whole file system
<sebsebseb> sheena1: you only need your data from home backed up
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: uncommend the line including "restricted" in /etc/apt/sources.list or enable the respository in synaptics
<KalEl> hi... how can i know... with 100% certainty... that i am running the latest version of the official release?
<sheena1> sebsebseb: exaclty. just home
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:It is installing now
<whileimhere> I have an external SD card reader with a 1 gig chip in it. I can boot from a USB card on my laptop. Is it possible to save Ubuntu to the 1 gig chip and do an install to my laptop rather than wasting DVDs or CDs?
<djdarkman> man no use comming to this channel....
<Saiki> KaiForce: do sudo apt-get update?
<sebsebseb> sheena1: you will start over and install programs again when you clean install )
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:and what about the videos that did'nt paly on you tube ie flash videos
<sebsebseb> sheena1: :)
<Saiki> djdarkman: it takes patience, learn some
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: I thought they'd play, but slow - if they are not playing, install flashplugin-nonfree after enabling the restricted repositories
<mahendra> i just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and the title bar of all the windows is gone. how do i get them back.
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:yeah they r playing but very slow as if each frame is individually playing
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: (The option is under settings --> Repositories --> "Proprietary drivers")
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Then a new driver should help
<sheena1> sfuller: it says "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names", black flashing cursor, but nothing happening.
<Karda> mahendra try disabling desktop effects
<Commander1024> I have a problem with my initrd respectively the initramfs-tools scripts, can someone help me with that?
<KalEl> hi... inadvertantly, i set a password for the root (i did sudo passwd). but i know ubuntu doesn't have a root password by default. how can i erase the root password?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: will this new driver be able to help with the desktop effects too
<mahendra> desktop effects are already off
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: If it will be installed correctly (as your current driver isn't installed correctly), yes
<Sfuller> sheena1: not sure i follow
<PolitikerNEU> At least I hope so
<bdelin88> Can anyone help with rhythmbox after jaunty upgrade?  I get this error that I need the proper extension, but I cannot find it on google, add/remove, or package repos: application/x-sqlite3 decoder
<malik__> hi all,
<KalEl> how do i erase root password
<Sfuller> sheena1: it takes time to work
<malik__>  i just installed kde on ubuntu 9.04
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU: where is that system--reos option?
<sheena1> sfuller: i typed the code you gave me, and terminal said "tar: Removing leading `/' from member names" but its not doing ------ooooh, so it's working?
<Sfuller> use the v flag to see what it's doing
<bdelin88> I get this error after jaunty upgrade that I need the proper extension, but I cannot find it on google, add/remove, or package repos: application/x-sqlite3 decoder
<DavidePalm> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sebsebseb> bdelin88: I guess it is saying it wants to remove that, and Rythombox is not that good anymore,  I recommend Banshee :)
<Sfuller> tar -cfv
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: ok lets see wat happens
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: open synaptic using gksu synaptic
<malik__> how can i change to the old menu style like start in windows XP
<Sfuller> tar --help outlines this
<bdelin88> sebsebseb: does it work well with ipod?
<sebsebseb> bdelin88: Banshee can sync an Ipod yes
<Karda> hmm no clue then :(
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: Then look in the menu, there is a menu called "settings". In this menu, there is a "repositories" menu item
<unamed> pls friends, can you help me? i dunno how to solve it :(
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: You have to at least log in and log out, maybe even restart
<blizzkid> lo all does anyone know a dl'able pastebin that can post to irc?
<dummkopf48227> how do I get PPPoE connection start after reboot? now I have to use "sudo pon"
<sebsebseb> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<sebsebseb> blizzkid: see above
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU: it is already checked
<mahendra> i am going to  upgrade to 9.04 will this solve my problem?
<malik__>  i just installed kde on ubuntu 9.04
<malik__>  i just installed kde on ubuntu 9.04
<malik__> how can i change to the old menu style like start in windows XP
<whileimhere> How can I format my 1 gig thumbdrive as fat32?
<FloodBot1> malik__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerbear> is there anything more i need to do to get the best performance out of my eee pc after a fresh install of jaunty?
<blizzkid> sebsebseb: that's a pastebin client, I want a pastebin to install on my server that can post to irc
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: Strange - and there is no package nvidia-glx-180 or nvidia-glx-???
<malkom> hello
<Sfuller> I've upgraded intrepid64 to jaunty64 on an intel machine with an nvidia graphics card.  I have an identical machine in a different location and the upgrade went fine.  The machine boots up, but when compiz is selected as the window manager, x freezes up entirely after a few seconds.  I've had to disable compiz as the window manager by logging into a safe terminal session and editing the %gconf.xml .
<malkom> french?
<regjava> No
<sebsebseb> malik__: by customziing  KDE4,  however KDE3 you can also install, and that's more Windows like
<unkmar> whileimhere: gparted will do it. and there are other options.
<malkom> arrf
<malik__> ok, i m sorry for that
<regjava> But in the hardware--> drivers section I can find some nvidia drivers
<Pici> Sorry for the mode spam folks.
<unamed> intel driver don't work WELL on GM945
<KalEl> hi i still have ubuntu 8.10. i want to upgrade.
<unamed> 965
<DavidePalm> What's the command to just search my installed apps?  I dont know the full name of the app that it is intalled I know only part of the name
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU:But in the hardware--> drivers section I can find some nvidia drivers
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: Ok - and what error message apprears if you want to install it there
<sebsebseb> Pici: wow that many people got banned recently
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU but when i try to install it the downlaod never starts
<Pici> sebsebseb: those were unbans
<zhxk> hello,  where is the configure file to network info to gnome?
<sebsebseb> Pici: yeah I know I saw
<malkom> please chanel ubuntu french?
<sebsebseb> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: ok - so try installing it using synaptic, maybe you got to update ("Reload") in the toolbar
<malkom> thx
<KalEl> how can i update to the newbuntu from ubuntu 8.10?
<malkom> #ubuntu-fr
<PolitikerNEU> DavidePalm: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep <name to search for>
<malkom> ups
<unkmar> DavidePalm: sudo updatedb; locate progra
<sebsebseb> malkom: to late
<PolitikerNEU> KalEl: sudo update-manager -d
<Flannel> !upgrade | KalEl
<ubottu> KalEl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<KalEl> i thank you
<hlfshell> Hey all - I am trying to create a "virtual COM port" in ubuntu to connect to a wifi device with a known ip. the device is a serial to wifi bridge so its designed to do this, but i need to figure out how to create the virtual com port. I did ln -s targetip /dev/ttySW but that did not work. is there a better way?
<unkmar> DavidePalm: PolitikerNEU method is better.
<mouka> How do I install awn?
<sebsebseb> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> mouka: find it in Synaptic, and Cairo dock is meant to be better
<mouka> so how does one install it?
<Flannel> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 63 kB, installed size 316 kB
<mouka> cairo?
<mouka> cool
<mouka> thanks
<sebsebseb> !dock
<DavidePalm> hmm doesnt work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<HybridZero> Also mouka, Gnome-Do now has a very slick dock mode with is quite nice.
<PolitikerNEU> It's called sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<utferd> hi
<sebsebseb> HybridZero: oh right didn't know that
<utferd> how can i set the 'window' key as a new enter key?
<Nook> Gnome-do's Docky has one problem though - It's currently very slow / CPU-intensive. Consider the dock theme 'alpha'
<Ali-smith> Hey all, just a quick question. Does anyone know of a good application/software that i can program Visual Basic in?
<Slart> utferd: with xmodmap you can do just about anything with the keyboard
<m314> is it safe to run ext4?
<sebsebseb> m314: pretty much yeah
<Hatl> utferd: use xmodmap
<utferd> Slart, is it a package?
<sebsebseb> m314: just to be sure, back up any  really important data elsewhere to
<Slart> !info xmodmap
<ubottu> Package xmodmap does not exist in jaunty
<Slart> nope =)
<Pici> m314: read the Jaunty release notes for reasons why you may not want to use it just yet.
<evilbug_> fdd- how do i install ubuntu?
<PolitikerNEU> Ali-smith: You can code basic in anjuta, but for visual basic you'll need the microsoft compiler (At least AFIK), OpenOffice offers StarBasic
<Slart> utferd: it might already be installed
<m314> Oh thanks, I'll have a look at the release notes first then. Thanks :-)
<DavidePalm> PolitikerNEU, doesn't work.  Is there a command to simply check for the location of a program? say I want to search the directory where xchat is in?
<HybridZero> Ali-smith: I don't know much about VB on linux, but from what I recall you need Mono / MonoDevelop
<helper> can someone give me program i can control bandwith with using ubuntu?
<utferd> Slart, thanks
<Flannel> DavidePalm: `which program`
<DavidePalm> PolitikerNEU someone told me the command a while ago, and I cannot remember it :(
<sebsebseb> hyperspace: no Mono is an alternative to .net
<Slart> !x11-server-utils
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ali-smith> ah ok thanks alot lads/ladettes
<Slart> !info x11-server-utils
<ubottu> Package x11-server-utils does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> Ali-smith: hold on
<Slart> !info x11-xserver-utils
<ubottu> x11-xserver-utils (source: x11-xserver-utils): X server utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4+1 (jaunty), package size 181 kB, installed size 648 kB
<Slart> that's where xmodmap comes from
<sebsebseb> Ali-smith: since most of Microsoft Office 2003 and 2007 work well under Wine,  I expect Visual Basic will work to
<PolitikerNEU> DavidePalm: hmm ... you could try locate xchat, but that doesn't use the package manager
<mbeierl> helper: it's called "traffic shaping" and there's many different ways to do it
<Saiki> what packages do I ned to install an nvidia card?
<sebsebseb> Ali-smith: however Visaul Basic sucks, and you would be better off learning another language such as for example Python :)
<PolitikerNEU> sebsebseb: that's Visual Basic for Applications, not "real" Visual Basic AFIK
 * Slart goes into the corner and puts on his "fisher" hat
<DavidePalm> Flannel any program basically a command that allows you to search for a part of the string
<sebsebseb> PolitikerNEU: I think  real VB might run as well
<Flannel> DavidePalm: no no, "which program" will give you the path of "program"
<Ali-smith> ah yes well I know a little Python just not sure where i can learn more tbh.
<helper> mbeierl,  i need to control, can u give me the name of the package to download it ?
<DavidePalm> Flannel of the installed program...  maybe "apache" was part of the command i cant remember
<PolitikerNEU> wow - nice
<DavidePalm> Flannel oh
<Flannel> DavidePalm: If you know the package, you can do `dpkg -l packagename` to list the contents (so, dpkg -l package | grep bin/ would work)
<Flannel> DavidePalm: or, if you know a filename and want to figure out which package, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<mbeierl> helper: it's not a package in particular.  is it a particular computer that you want to restrict, or all traffic, or... ?
<helper> mbeierl, traffic i want to control like give this network 192.168.0.0/27 bandwith 128K ...
<DavidePalm> Flannel somethign similar to "which" if I don't know the complete name, but only part of the name is there a way to search for the full package name?
<Saiki> what packages do I ned to install an nvidia card?
<jerbear> mail-notification popups are actual popups instead of the new notifications. what's wrong?
<Flannel> DavidePalm: Sorry, what are you trying to do?  Remember the full anme of a package?  apt-cache search foo
<Slart> helper: traffic shaping isn't something you just download and run.. it takes some work to setup
<DavidePalm> yes!!!!!!!!!! LOL
<DavidePalm> Flannel sorry I'm so noob!! apt-cache was the one
<mbeierl> helper: wondershaper.  It's a package that you can install: sudo apt-get install wondershaper
<PolitikerNEU> Saiki: nvidia-glx-180 or nvidia-glx-173
<DavidePalm> Flannel SORRY
<Flannel> DavidePalm: no worries.  Just wasn't sure what you were looking for.
<Szaboka> hello guys, i need some help if you can help me with one little sound problem
<Saiki> I have an nvidia.rn, I stil ned them?
<DavidePalm> Flannel thanks LOL
<NOD62> Who was I talking to earlier?
<Slart> Szaboka: go ahead, ask
<NOD62> pinion or piksi?
<Slart> NOD62: palin perhaps?
<Szaboka> i am looking for a solution to have my "headphone jack sense" switch appear
<mbeierl> helper: sorry - that won't help with particular ip sets... wrong package
<Szaboka> and i dont know howto do that
<NOD62> Yeah that's it. xD
<Slart> Szaboka: hmm.. no idea how to do that..sorry
<helper> mbeierl, ok
<pinion> what?
<gkuberski> hows it going fellas
<Szaboka> i am looking for a solution to have my "headphone jack sense" switch appear - can anyone help me? :)
<jerbear> mail-notification popups are actual popups instead of the new notifications. what's wrong?
<pinion> NOD62 I don't think it was me
<Nook> I had a smiliar prob Szaboka on an earlier version of Ubuntu... I didn't manage to get it fixed :(
<Szaboka> Nook, :(
<Nook> Szaboka, what version are you using?
<Nook> of ubuntu
<Szaboka> Nook: , 9.10 JJ
<gkuberski> is there a way for me to set my server to default, like as if I reinstalled the server without formatting, remotely?
<Nook> 9.04*
<Pici> Szaboka: 9.04 fyi
<Nook> Szaboka... eish.
<mbeierl> helper: but if you start with that as a base, then read the documentation on "tc" or traffic control (aka traffic shaping, QOS, ...) it shouldn't be too hard to do
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU: I refreshed even then i cannot see the package
<Szaboka> Pici, fyi, what does that mean?
<Slart> gkuberski: not really.. you can reinstall packages and such.. but the config files will still be there.... perhaps there is a switch to reinstall the config-files too...
<koolkartik> unable to play any video as vlc crashes each time i start it neither desktop effects are working :(
<mbeierl> helper: but like Slart said, it can take weeks to decide what it is exactly what you want it to do
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Hmm ... strange
<helper> mbeierl, i can't understand it full i know tc qdisc add dev eth1 then i don't know then
<gkuberski> Slart: Thats what I was curious about
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: i tried that also
<PolitikerNEU> if you start X with xinit from a console, maybe some driver warnings appear - try it
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: What did you try?
<Szaboka> Pici, fyi, what does that mean?
<mbeierl> helper: it has to do with setting a rule based on source ip address.  so you set a tc rule that matches ip x.x.x.x
<Pici> Szaboka: FYI = for your information
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:  new driver nvidia
<Szaboka> Pici, and what did you want to tell me with it? :)
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: infact i checked for another kernel still same prob
<gkuberski> I just want to reinstall the server as if I inserted the disk... remotely
<Rockj> Q: when using Remote Desktop and have enabled it, how could I invite a viewer who is running a vncviewer listner?
<Xcell> I cant stand it anymore:   This ubuntu kicks to much but.
<gkuberski> ubuntu does kick ass
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: not very good - as I said: try to look for errors when starting with xinit from terminal while no x server is active
<helper> mbeierl, no rule i can set to specific subnet can't work with
<regjava> <PolitikerNEU: when i try to downlaod from terminal I get the error "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Szaboka> Pici, and what did you want to tell me with it? :)
<RenatoSilva> Is it possible to run a live cd on a virtual machine and run the installation over that machine?
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: ah - so A package manager is accessing your database - have you an update running or something like that?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:  so now what shall i do as this 9.04 is giving me so many problems
<gkuberski> I dont even use Desktop version... lol
<DavidePalm> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Pici> Szaboka: That Jaunty is 9.04, not 9.10
<gkuberski> Im using sirc right now from a tty
<Szaboka> Pici, oh crap i wanted to write 9.04 so sorry :D
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Hmm ... 1) uninstall the nvidia-driver 2) reinstall another nvidia-driver-version like nvidia-glx-173
<Szaboka> brb
<Xcell> I even ran over my mandrivia with ubuntu....bye bye mandrivia.
<loco-zeus> hey everyone
<Saiki> mandrivia is a pain sometimes lol
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: try "ps aux | grep apt" or something like that
<gkuberski> I do use desktop version for my other computers.. and yes it kicks ass
<loco-zeus> does anyone have issues with jaunty and no sound ?
<spydon> I have problems connecting to WPA2 with eeepc 901, Ubuntu 9.04 netbook edition, doed anyone have the same problem?
<spydon> does*
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: is the problem is with the driver
<PolitikerNEU> regjava: If more than "grep apt" is shown there, kill the apt-process using kill -s 'KILL' <pid>
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: At least I think so
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: It remembers me of a problem I had - and for me it was a mismatching driver
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: hope it works for me too:)
<bluejoe> Hilfe, ich werde bald wahnsinnig ... beim thema sprache und locales
<PolitikerNEU> !de | bluejoe
<ubottu> bluejoe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<RenatoSilva> 	Is it possible to run a live cd on a virtual machine and run the installation over that machine?
<bluejoe> ich verstehe die mechanismen nicht
<mbeierl> helper: an example is right in the wondershaper: tc filter add dev $DEV parent 1: protocol ip prio 18 u32 match ip dst 0.0.0.0/0 flowid 1:20
<kemr> Greetings,
<RenatoSilva> I'm using M$ Virtual PC.	Is it possible to run a live cd on a virtual machine and run the installation over that machine?
<PolitikerNEU> bluejoe: Deutsche Hilfe gibt es nicht hier, hier wird nur Englisch gesprochen
<mbeierl> helper: use "match ip src" instead of "match ip dst"
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: btw does 9.04 require higher configuration than 8.10?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: I mean ram etc
<javb> Hi, if you have a laptop with 4GB ram, doest it have to be 64 bits operating system?
<MyWay> i'm using realvnc viewer free from windows to remote desktop ubuntu, is there a better app? i can't send / receive files with this
<ttt--> hi, whats the default port for desktop sharing?
<kemr> I dual boot Ubuntu and WindowsXP, and when I updated to 9.04 the menu.lst was replaced and I cannot access Windows anymore. How do I put XP back in my Grub Menu?
<MyWay> maybe something like teamviewer for windows?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: I don't think so - the only thing I know is the new fglrx-driver doesn't work with older chips any longer
<Saiki> RenatoSilva: no, you ave to run the live cd at boot of the main hardware or it will only install a virtual copy
<ienorand> Is there any way to register the gpg key to keyserver.ubuntu.com manually, since it seems my firewall restricts gpg from doing it automatically
<javb> I mean, i want to decide which one of the two ubuntu version to install, 64bits or 32 bits!
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Sorry, all the computers I run ubuntu on have at least 1 GB ram (and ubuntu works good there) - so I don't know if the min. config. has changed
<Saiki> ienorand: wy not open the port or aloow the server through?
<zaidka> would you people just stop using M$ referring to microsoft!
<kreno5> javb, if you want all 4 then yes.  otherwise your available memory will sit in the lower part of the 3-4gb range
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: actually mine is 768 mb of ram :P
<loco-zeus> hey guys, im having issues with sound in jaunty, mp3 do not play, funny thing is when i receive a message in kopete i can hear sound, nowhere else
<javb> kreno5, how much exactly?
<Saiki> koolkartik: I have not noticed a change since 6.06
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: okies
<RenatoSilva> Saiki: that's my intention, install ubuntu over the virtual machine
<MadEchidna> you guys, the driver is not the problem
<Saiki> RenatoSilva: then yes
<RenatoSilva> Saiki: however the live cd gives us an error when we try to go on
<ienorand> Saiki: I have no access to firewall
<lang2k7> anyone know why i might not be able to get anything from the default jaunty repo's?
<MadEchidna> I just ran an xterm on display 0 andf it's working fine
<RenatoSilva> Saiki: after the main menu
<kemr> How do I add WindowsXP to my Grub Menu?
<MadEchidna> but a bunch of other crap is broken
<Saiki> ienorand: ah..
<sickcows> is there any way to set my OSS device /dev/dsp0 to default? (multiple sound cards) also, flash no audio, maybe i can change the output device to /dev/dsp0
<axoin> ienorand, tried: gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 12345678 ?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Currently I use 1GB ram - but I have triple gnome, kde3 and kde4 applications open
<RenatoSilva> Saiki: I asked in ubuntu-br, he told me it works in vmware, but was unsure about virtual pc
<MORENO> fwfsfwfwf
<helper> mbeierl, how i can limit bandwith ? tc class add dev eth1 parent 1: classid 1:1 htb rate 128K
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:actually i hav heard this same prob from so many people who hav upgraded to 9.04 that their vlc crashes too
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: i guess then my ram will not be an issue
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Hmm ... so it could be a different problem because I had the problem with 8.10 or so
<ienorand> axoin: Saiki  Yes and that gives http://www.mibbit.com/pb/FKMvew << also includes ping
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: but i guess this problem is quite common now for 9.04
<mbeierl> helper: inbound or outbound?  and just so you know, IP traffic has all sorts of subtleties to it that doing a flat rate limit could really impact the experience of the other pc
<kreno5> javb, i'm in the same position with a laptop with 4gb, instead of using a 64 bit OS i like to stick with 32 and enable 64gb potential memory in the kernel/install process
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: I have reinstalled ubuntu from scratch - the only problem I experienced was that initially my screen only had 800x600 - but this problem disappeared after installing nvidia-glx-180
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: it is installed so shall i log out n then log in again
<aspoor> I did a fast and easy 100% flawless upgrade to Ubuntu with out even restarting it.  WOOT Woot
<jhynno> Hi guys!! I'm going to make a presentation about Linux at my university and I need to run .mp4 video files on a Linux Live CD, but Totem does not support it. I think I won't have internet connection to download a video player, so I need to go with one on my pendrive, which do you recommend?!?
<[keanu]> question - is it worth switching to ubuntu 64 bit? don't have 4GB of RAM in my laptop, so that doesn't play much of a factor into it
<bluejoe> hi, can anybody explain me how that stuff with languages, locales, encodings works at ubuntu )9.04)? I've tried 2hours to change my locals to UTF-8 to have german special characters in all applications. I have been successful. But I don't know which was the right point which did it. but after restart, now the complete system is german. but that is not what I want. I want to use english ubuntu (menus, erros, etc) but german locales for time and
<aspoor> XMMS2
<Raspi3> What is the command to update distribyutiva from the console???
<sgodsell> hello is there a newer kernel for ubuntu 9.04 than 2.6.28-11-generic  ?
<sebsebseb> bluejoe: they say you need at least 4GB RAM, or you probably won't really get an advantage of 64bit
<Pici> !upgrade  | Raspi3
<ubottu> Raspi3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Yeah - but maybe you should log in into a terminal and try to start xinit there to see if you get any warnings/error messages
<javb> kreno5, how's that.. any website u can give me for me to understand this topic? I just installed the 64bit version, and must of the programs i use, cant be used here now. So i gotta go back to 32bits, but i wanted to be shure 32bits will work.. now u tell yes.. but hows that "the option" ?
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, smplayer is good
<bluejoe> sebsebseb ????
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: if I download the source and compile it, it will run .mp4 video files without needing anything else?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Like e.g. a wrong kernel module version
<sebsebseb> bluejoe: not much piont bothering with 64bit unless you got at least 4GB RAM
<kemr> ﻿How do I add WindowsXP to my Grub Menu?
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: I tried downloading the VLC player, but I needed a lot of other codecs and dependencies even to install it.
<lols> There were 2 people on a boat: /hop and /quit. /hop got off, who's still on the boat?
<sebsebseb> kemr: by adding it to  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> kemr: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  it even  shows you how to add it
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: start: Unknown job: xinit
<bluejoe> sebsebseb:  i did not say anthing about 64bit
<sebsebseb> bluejoe: maybe I messaged wrong guy or something
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: this is the msg that m getting
<ralmar> Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks
<kungpowza> lol @ lols
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: no, not start xinit but just xinit
<MORENO> vfwe
<bluejoe> sebsebseb:  i asked for support with my encoding problem
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, you just download all the .deb files as per the version of ubuntu you have ... just click the option to save the files instead of installing... files you need will be in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sebsebseb> 4gb
<sebsebseb> javb: see above I was meant to message you
<saif> hi guys i have a problem in mounting an external hard disk
<sgodsell> kernel.org has 2.6.29.2 kernel,  Does ubuntu have a newer kernel out for testing?   Does anyone know?
<a5> olá
<saif> the file system is ntfs
<nomasteryoda> jhynno,  just copy those files to your external drive and install using dpkg but make sure you test your mp4 file before going infront of a crowd
<mouka> how do I make cairo-dock 3d?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: warning set to 1 instead of 0
<mouka> as of now, it's only 2d
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: Fatal server error:
<koolkartik> Server is already active for display 0
<koolkartik> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<koolkartik> 	and start again.
<sebsebseb> javb: and no you can run the 32bit version with 4gb ram  as well I think
<FloodBot1> koolkartik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: got it... so you recommend me to download the smplayer .deb files without installing it, right? do i need to download in a specific website or I can do that on synaptic?
<kemr> sebsebseb I see the entry, but I'm not sure what to fill in for the details. Can you tell me how to figure out the Root to use for the entry?
<mysphyt> I'm having a wreck of a time getting LIRC configured on 9.04.  I'm using the devinput driver b/c my IR receiver shows up as /dev/input/event6.  dpkg-reconfigure sets it up to look for /dev/lirc0 in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf, but /dev/lirc0 never shows up.  Pointing it to /dev/input/event6 has no effect.  Any ideas?
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: I'm sorry, I don't have much experience on doing things offline on linux
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, using synaptic
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: yeah, like I said: You have to close your current xserver or add some enviroment-variable (mom, I'm searching for it)
<sebsebseb> kemr: it shows you as an example in that file,  how to add Windows
<sebsebseb> kemr: so you do something similar to the example where the OS's go and make sure to uncomment stuff by removing the #
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: i didnt get it
<saif> guys any one ??!
<sebsebseb> !anyone
<saif> plz help me
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> saif: oh you did say something already
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: try export DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:1 before starting xinit
<sebsebseb> saif: ok  that issue yeah  that can be fixed
<sebsebseb> saif: what's the error when you try to mount it?
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, then you save the files to your usb stick, reboot in the live cd and see if you can install the smplayer by ... opening terminal, cd /media/yourdrivename ... type sudo -s ... type dpkg -i *.deb ... has worked for me in the past... then try your file to see if it will play
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: hmm ... doesn't help
<saif> cant mount volume
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: ok, if I have any other doubt i will call you :) i didnt know that i was able only to download and not install things on synaptic.
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> How do you create internet shortcuts on the desktop?
<yaaar> howdy
<sebsebseb> saif: NTFS needs to be shutdown properly by Windows, or Linux can't just mount it
<saif> Unable to mount the volume 'A-DATA 2.5" PSD <sebsebseb>
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, you got it... its just one of those things Linux makes simple... or almost so.
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: same warnings
<saif> i have just bought it <sebsebseb>
<bitmonk> howdy, we're following DovecotLDAP howto on ubuntu community wiki, and i wonder what is necessary so that my MTA, e.g. postfix, recognizes the accounts for delivery..
<sebsebseb> saif: ok file permission issue maybe
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: I know, this doesn't work as expected - like I have said
<saif> <sebsebseb>: tried to munt manually
<kemr> sebsebseb How do I determine the "Root" property? It says (hd0,0) right now, but when I try to boot with that it doesn't come up. How should I go about determining the correct root for the entry?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: xinit -- :1
<saif> <sebsebseb>: it didnt work 2
<freeda> hi there i installed jaunty as an upgrade through synaptic a stupidly told it to keep my old grub menu.lst so i can't actually boot jaunty. can i just add a line for jaunty in the menu.lst on intrepid?
<sebsebseb> kemr: is  XP your first partition?
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, you can also click the "File" option in Synaptic and choose to "Add downloaded packages"
<bitmonk> argh, i'm an idiot, postfix-ldap
<sebsebseb> saif: gksudo nautilus  and  see if you can  open the extenrnal as root
<kemr> sebsebseb I'm not sure... How do I check?
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, from your live cd
<sebsebseb> kemr: ok what does it say for Ubuntu?
<loco-zeus> i have no sound in jaunty after upgrade, any clues ?
<sebsebseb> !sound |  loco-zeus
<ubottu> loco-zeus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: If you switch back to terminal 1 then, you get a list of error messages (I, for example, get an error message about two unknown modules - maybe because I imported the xorg.conf from some other distribution ?)
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> same here
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: hmm, i'll check it out... if i choose this option, it will give me the .deb files on desktop or something like that?
<kemr> sebsebseb For ubuntu it only gives a UUID which is very long and not very clear
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> flash movies don't work right
<saif> <sebsebseb>: i cant see it here
<yaaar> can anybody help me add a new display mode for X? for some reason under system->administration->display my highest available res is 800x600@60Hz. I'm using OSX on the same monitor at 1280x1024@85Hz and I'd like to do that with ubuntu as well
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, nope... will be dumped into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lulzsauce> hello, I have recently installed ubuntu 9.04 next to my windows 7 partition. However, GRUB did not automatically detect the windows partition, and so I've tried to manually add it. Now, however, when booting windows I get "Boot MRG missing"
<PolitikerNEU> yaaar: Display driver installed (nvidia or fglrx)?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: hey my monitor restart and terminal comes in a corner very small and rest is black screen
<AlexMax> Hey i have a question.  In Hardy/Intrepid I could change my hostname by editing /etc/hostname.  I can't do that any longer in jauntry.  How do i change my hostname?
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> I HAVE NOT USED IRC SINCE WIN98!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kemr> lulzsauce I'm having the same issue...
<AlexMax> And have it come up next time I boot?
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, suggest you run ... sudo apt-get clean ... to purge out the extraneous packages from that folder first
<sebsebseb> kemr: ok you did a wubi install?
<lulzsauce> kemr: Thank god, there's someone else with the same issue
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:when i typed xinit -- :1
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: yeah, that's ok - the question is that in the terminal where you started xinit -- :1 some messages should have appeard.
<sebsebseb> lulzsauce: same question to you, did you do a wubi install?
<nomasteryoda> jhynno, good luck... time for me to get home.
<nomasteryoda> bbl
<kemr> sebsebseb What's a wubi install?
<jhynno> nomasteryoda: oh right, you already told me that... god, i'm in such a hurry, thanks. i've up
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: and if there are some error messages, I'd like to know which ones
<lulzsauce> sebsebseb: no. I installed from a unetboot flashdrive
<jhynno> thank you :)(
<sebsebseb> kemr: pastebin  your  grub.menu.list
<nomasteryoda> np
<sebsebseb> lulzsauce: paste bin menu.list
<PolitikerNEU> otherwise you could try metacity& firefox http://youtube.com and try to watch some videos in the second xserver
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!
<PolitikerNEU> (@koolkartik)
<sebsebseb> !hepme |  Gnu2LinuxGuy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hepme
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  Gnu2LinuxGUy
<ubottu> Gnu2LinuxGUy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mvip> so i have this very random firewall problem. I have two machines behind the firewall. Each of which I can SSH into from the firewall. I then have set two forwarding rules that are identical, for the exception of the IP and the port. Yet, I can only access one of them from the outside
<yaaar> PolitikerNEU: it's just some onboard intel chipset ...how can i tell?
<lulzsauce> sebsebseb: http://pastie.org/461601
<mvip> here are the IPtable rules: http://pastebin.com/m4d3a103
<yaaar> hmmm...and why is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file empty?
<Drazen> Hi, since i upgraded to jaunty my whole system sound does not work, no media files bothing, except kopete sound when a message recives
<Drazen> anyone got an idea ?
<WilliamBlake> how do i manage my ipod with amarok 2 ? what ihave to do ?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: no error messages
<kemr> sebsebseb ﻿http://pastebin.com/d13805422
<lulzsauce> sebsebseb: here's my fdisk -
<lulzsauce> *fdisk -l
<lulzsauce> http://pastie.org/461603
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Then everything should be OK - try to watch some videos and try to enable compiz --replace in your second xserver (where you only had the xterm)
<mvip> No iptables/routing experts around?
<mouka> Hi all
<lulzsauce> sebsebseb: and here's my devices.map: http://pastie.org/461605
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: how
<sebsebseb> lulzsauce: ok yeah weird, since it's not saying about a partition
<mouka> I have just installed cairo-dock, but all I have is 2d, no 2d views
<kemr> sebsebseb I added everything to do with Windows.
<mouka> no 3d views
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: type compiz --replace& in the xterm. At first you have to click in the window at the left upper corner (that's xterm)
<mouka> how do I install 3d views of cairo-dock?
<ajah> i`m looking for webhosting with ubuntu can you direct me ?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Otherwise, just log out and log in
<ks3> mvip, any reason you're setting the outgoing interface on the first rule and not the 2nd?
<Raspi3> It should be Ubuntu 8.10.
<Raspi3> Broke, and now there is only command line.
<Raspi3> How to install Ubuntu 9.04 with the internet.
<Raspi3> Which team should write?
<FloodBot1> Raspi3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mvip> ks3: nope, same interface
<mvip> good point tho
<ks3> mvip, Also, which works and which doesn't?
<lulzsauce> sebsebseb: I know right, sda4 isn't there... I think sda2 is a windows utility partition btw
<PolitikerNEU> !ru | Raspi3
<mvip> ks3: (http://pastebin.com/m4d3a103) the top one is working
<ubottu> Raspi3: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mvip> ks3: i can ssh to both m achines
<kemr> sebsebseb So, any ideas?
<ienorand> So does anyone know how to upload manaully gpg key without using gpg terminal tool? (to get around firewall block)
<ienorand> *manually upload.
<ravn1> hi guys, question: how come MacOS X can find and connect to the network in 1 second while Network monitor needs I don't know how long?!
<lulzsauce> sebsebseb: I'll be back, I have a quick idea. I'll brb.
<mvip> ks3: worth noting is that the firewall has two 'local' interfaces..one physcial (192.168.10.1) and one alias (192.168.11.1)
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: videos are playing in youtube perfectly
<ks3> mvip, Do both machines have a default gateway set?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: let me check the desktop effects
<mvip> ks3: yeah, i'm able to ping out from both machines
<esion> hi to all
<mouka> anybody knows how to make cairo-dock enable 3d views?
<edmund_> Hi could someone help me with something apt-get related- There's quite alot to write, so if anyones an expert, can I talk to them?
<drogba> can anyone help with my menu.lst prob?
<mouka> I don't have the 3d views
<esion> any one for engineering physics
<eseven73> ravn1, you cannot compare linux to windows or mac because those two propriatary systems have billions of dollars and billions of developers and way more advertising, etc...
<ralmar> Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks
<Guest81142> My audio is not working in ubuntu
<Guest81142> where should i start looking?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: but vlc still crashes
<genii> ralmar: If your cpu is 64 bit, install 64 bit OS
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: and same prob with desktpo effects
<ks3> mvip, nothing obvious that looks wrong... possibly add some -j LOG entries and check the packet counts of the rules to see if it's being hit
<ravn1> eseven73: that was the most stupid comment I heard! ABSOLUTELY NOT! I would say the opposite - most of the time free softer have a higher quality
<tikka> if your cpu is in 64bits, you probaly shouldnt have hit it with a hammer
<regeya> !rude
<fdd> WILLYFONDLER
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rude
<eseven73> well that's your opinion ravn1
<regeya> !polite ravn1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polite ravn1
<mvip> ks3: i did add the logging option, but nothing really obvious came out
<regeya> mah
<mvip> ks3: i didn't find any way to increase the log level
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> Can someone please start a chat with me who knows how to create a internet shortcut?
<joanki123> how can i find out my ip address from ubuntu?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: hmm .. if you run compiz --replace in a terminal, what error message appears?
<eseven73> !attitude | ravn1
<ubottu> ravn1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<drogba> so can i add a new menu.lst or edit it so i can boot jaunty or do i need to re-install?
<sebsebseb> kemr: your pastebin link not working
<Typh> Is there much talk of how much flash sucks in Jaunty or am I lucky in my flash-ability (or lack of)
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: Window manager error: Unable to open X display 127.0.0.1:1
<ks3> mvip, you can do iptables -nvL to see detailed information about the rules, including the number of packets and bytes that the rule matched
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> 1644 people here and noone knows how to create an internet shortcut?
<mouka> anybody can help with cairo-dock?
<drogba> whats pastebin?
<joanki123> how can i find out my ip address from ubuntu?
<mouka> I have only 3d views
<mvip> ks3: thanks. I'll take look at that
<mouka> I read that I need rendering applet
<mouka> how do I get this rendering applet?
<zenlunatic> joakim-, ifconfig
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: what the hell - so my DISPLAY-command seems to be totally wrong
<zenlunatic> joanki123, ifconfig
<joanki123> thanks zenit
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: ignore it and log in and out, please
<edmund_> Hi could someone help me with something apt-get related- There's quite alot to write, so if anyones an expert, can I talk to them?
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> hello?
<joanki123> zenlunatic,
<ravn1> eseven73: sorry :) did not mean to be impolite, I just disagree with you
<eseven73> Gnu2LinuxGuy, 1544 of them are idle, out of the 100 left they're busy helping others or getting help themselves LOL
<yaaar> does anyone know why my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty? i'm in X right now...
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> Oh
<JCortez_> Slart: I read some about winexe, and actually just installed it. Now, the issue is that I cant see my windows machine from Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Gnu2LinuxGuy: yes?
<mouka> anybody can help with cairo-dock?
<eseven73> ravn1, I'll survive, ive been called way worse :P
<Slart> JCortez_: ping doesn't work?
<kotttt> hey I am connecting to my desktop (from laptop) with ssh - how can i open the graphical application on HOST machine?
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:ohk
<JCortez_> nope
<mouka> I need some help with cairo-dock
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> I already asked you sebsebseb
<robin0800> yaaar: Its not used now
<ikonia> kotttt: ssh -X hostname - then just type your commands
<sebsebseb> Gnu2LinuxGuy: yes and I already told you one way you can probably do it
<ikonia> kotttt: they will launch on your local x server
<jhynno> I'm using Synpatics, how can I "download" a package and its dependencies to install it in another computer which is offline?
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> it is not on the pull down menu   V. 9
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> seb?
<lulzSauce> sebsebseb: back
<lulzSauce> sebsebseb: didn't work, I still have the same problem
<kemr> sebsebseb Sorry, the pastebin thing must have been slightly corrept. I actually figured out the issue moments later anyway. Turns out Windows was located at (h0,1)
<kemr> Thanks for your help
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> Still waiting for help
<kemr> lulzSauce Try changing the windows h to 0,1
<kotttt> ikonia - i want to achieve the opposite - i want to open it on HOST machine - lets say i want to use my laptope as remove control of desktop with open x session
<esion> ji
<lulzSauce> kemr: did it work for you? What exactly do you mean
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> Linux N0obs are gluttons for punishment
<Slart> JCortez_: then you've got networking problems.. if the computers are connected ping should work.. no matter what os is on the other side
<Slart> JCortez_: are you sure there are no firewalls acting up?
<drogba> gnu2linuxguy: lol
<ikonia> thats different you can't really connect to running sessions, only really start a new one (you can technically connect to running sessions but you need shared desktop functionaly from things like vnc)
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> :)
<Besogon> jhattara, one answer to the quastion to make lokal repositary
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU: huh same prob :(
<drogba> worth the hassle tho
<JCortez_> Slart: All right. I got it solved, ping does work now. So this should be sufficient for winexe to work, right?
<Slart> JCortez_: I would think so
<tuxitjj> j update jaunty today, the sound is low!
<kotttt> ikonia  u sure? i guess ive seen my friend running something like that by attaching something like :0.0 to command
<lulzSauce> kemr: what do you mean?
<mouka> I need some help with cairo-dock please
<kemr> lulzSauce rootnoverify (hd0,2) --> root  (hd0,1)
<ikonia> kotttt: you can attatch to a running desktop if your client / server session supports it
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: :-( - what is the error message now if you run compiz --replace in a terminal?
<kemr> lulzSauce at least that worked for me
<drogba> maybe there is a board for submitting dumb problems like mine?
<Janne38> Hello! Can someone help me with a screeen resolution problem? I have kubuntu 9.04 and nvidia driver.
<Besogon> jhattara, but better way download all deb and put them in cache
<ikonia> drogba: what's up?
<eseven73> http://ubuntuforums.org drogba, but no question is dump/stupid.
<Janne38> Picture sent is bigger than the screen.
<arcsky> in my grub why do i need to press ENTER for list all ?
<drogba> i installed jaunty as an upgrade through synaptic but foolishly kept my old grub menu so i can't boot jaunty
<lulzSauce> kemr: ok, I am trying that
<bobslaede> hey guys, i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, but now i have some problems with my aiptek tablet / it connects just fine, but preasure doesnt work - and, when i disconnect it x restarts
<ikonia> drogba: thats not a big deal, just copy and paste one of the grub entries from your menu.lst and change the kernel version line, UNLESS you used ext4, which I doubt ou did as you said it was an upgrade
<jhynno> is it possible to download a package from synaptics and then store it on a pendrive? i need to install something on a offline ubuntu computer.
<joanki123> from ifconfig, how can i tell which one is my frontend ip address?
<mvip> joanki123: whatismyip.com
<ikonia> joanki123: you can't - the natting is done at your router
<bobslaede> i've followed the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet
<drogba> ikonia: cheers so i can just add that myself with the new kernel number and should be ok?
<ikonia> joanki123: you should know what private address range your router uses
<ikonia> drogba: thats it, it's that simple
<tuxitjj> how can j fix the sound, is lower after the jaunty upgrade
<lulzSauce> sebsebseb: I'm still having the problem with booting
<joanki123> i'm trying to get mythtv to work, mvip and ikonia, and apparently i need to change the line bind-address 127.0.0.1 to bind-address myip in mysql
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! any idea on how to fix the error 'Kompare cannot parse diff output'? I am on Ubuntu 8.10 with Gnome
<ralmar> Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mf8e3ac
<joanki123> can anyone tell me which number i would use for my bind-address from accesing it from ipconfig, ikoniw or mvip?
<Lysi> ﻿jhynno: packages are in /var/cache/apt/archive
<drogba> ikonia: sweet thanks for that i wasn't too sure
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> how lame
<ikonia> drogba: no problem,
<ikonia> Gnu2LinuxGuy: what is ?
<mvip> joanki123: well, bind it to 127.0.0.1 if you're only accessing it from the local machine
<joanki123> mvip but i can't access the database, mvip
<koolkartik> PolitikerNEU:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/160209/
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> How lame is it that there is no easy way to create internet shortcuts in 9.04
<mvip> joanki123: check the logs and make sure it's running
<joanki123> make sure what is running, mvip
<ikonia> Gnu2LinuxGuy: internet shortcuts ?
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: strange - but still seems to be a driver issue http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/compiz-segmentation-fault-beim-starten/
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: try sudo compiz --replace
<mvip> joanki123: the db
<jhynno> Lysi: even if Synaptics install it, the "real" package will be in this folder?
<joanki123> mvip where can i find instructions on how to do that?
<fine> hi all. new install of ubuntu, sound out is very very low, volume is turned up fully
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> I just figured how to make one by draaging the url icon to the desktop but then
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> I have to rename it    lame!
<fine> any ideas?
<mvip> is it mysql?
<ikonia> Gnu2LinuxGuy: ahh a desktop icon as a url
<jhynno> Lysi: and then i'll be able to get this package and compile the source on the other computer? or i will need only to copy and paste?
<mvip> joanki123:
<joanki123> mvip?
<mvip> joanki123: mysql?
<joanki123> yes
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: Maybe this could help too: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nvidia-hardy-problemloesung/
<PolitikerNEU> koolkartik: sorry, no, It cannot
<mvip> joanki123: there are a ton of wikis for that out there
<Broom> hey all
<mvip> check the ubuntuwiki
<joanki123> oh
<arcsky> my windows didnt boot because of problem with my grub can anyone please have a look http://pastebin.com/m70c5daab
<Broom> anyone here with a good guide for establishing a share on samba?
<joanki123> why does installing mythtv have to be so difficult?
<mvip> joanki123: you should be up and running in notime
<SigmaX9> hello :)
<mvip> joanki123: i don't like mythtv
<joanki123> mvip, what would you use?
<joanki123> i want to make my computer into a tv
<joanki123> how do i do it?
<joanki123> i bought a tv tuner
<mvip> joanki123: a Mac... =)
<joanki123> mvip great.... just great....
<wrektjet> i want to change the default program that extracts RAR files. what program do i need to remove
<SigmaX9> i have some network issues :p i want to connect to the college network, but it cant connect, it just keeps trying to but it doesnt change =(
<PassePartouT> does anyone know why my windows go "black" when i maximize stuff? e.g. i'm looking at a website in firefox and when i maximize the window nothign shows up
<PassePartouT> it goes back
<PassePartouT> *black
<PolitikerNEU> wrektjet: unrar extracts rar files
<mvip> joanki123: i use Ubuntu/Freebsd on my servers and Mac as desktops
<wrektjet> the default one is slow
<mvip> joanki123: but VLC should do the trick i gues
<joanki123> mvip, you can do it with vlc??? really???
<PolitikerNEU> wrektjet: But I doubt there are alternatives
<mvip> joanki123: i would imagine, yeah
<eg> After upgrading, I cant log out/shutdown/restart etc... Any useful link?
<mvip> you can do a ton of stuff with it
<wrektjet> PolitikerNEU, what is the one that comes default?
<mvip> joanki123: look for v4l support and VLC, i'm quite sure there is a plugin for that
<joanki123> mvip, i have never heard of anyone using vlc for tv
<joanki123> only mythtv
<PolitikerNEU> wrektjet: I think: none
<PolitikerNEU> wrektjet: or unrar
<mvip> joanki123: there are other apps out there...mythtv is far from the only options
<mvip> option
<wrektjet> is it possible aerchive manager is doing iot and thats y its so slow?
<lulzSauce> for some reason when I jiggle my mouse during the screen saver, it doesn't interrupt it. How can I fix this?
<joanki123> mvip but it's the most used
<mvip> joanki123: doesn't mean it's the best =)
<wrektjet> strange. i want to add the program "RAR" via add/remove app but it wont select the tick box
<ralmar> Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks
<joanki123> i want a mac, mvip , thanks for rubbing it in
<mvip> joanki123: you're welcome... =)
<aspoor> I want a MaC too. LOL!
<NOD62> aspoor: Why? xD
<aspoor> how do I register this nick
<thehumph> Do you have to install individual components of libboost seperately or is there a metapackage?
<NOD62> thehumph: What's libboost?
<thehumph> Boost libraries for C++
<lawbreaker13> helo
<lawbreaker13> do someone here programming on PHP ?
<mysphyt> lawbreaker13: What do you need to know?
<lawbreaker13> nothing
<NOD62> xD
<sysdoc> lol
<joelmoss> sorry if this is a stupid question...
<joelmoss> but I have a directory that is owned by user1:user1
<NOD62> joelmoss: There is no such thing as a stupid question, they're just the easiest to answer.
<joelmoss> and want user1 to be able to create a file in that directory
<mysphyt> lawbreaker13: If you have a question, ask it in the channel.  It's generally considered impolite to PM people without asking.
<ralmar> Hey guys I just bought 4 gigs of ram. What do you recommend me to do: a)Install 9.04 64bit edition, b)Install 9.04 32bit edition and then install server kernel or c) Other... ? Thanks
<joelmoss> but of course, I get permission denied
<lawbreaker13> how to turn off the system massages? i mean (<-- saif has quit ("Leaving")
<lawbreaker13>  ttt-- has quit (Remote closed the connection))
<lstarnes> lawbreaker13: in which client?
<joelmoss> how can I alloow that user to write to that dir?
<zhxk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<C-S-B> ralmar: Id go the 64bit route everytime
<joelmoss> NOD62: too true
<lawbreaker13> i have ubuntu
<zhxk> !ask
<lstarnes> lawbreaker13: which irc client?
<ralmar> C-S-B are you running ubuntu 64bit? Im worried about ati video drivers, flash and other software issues..
<C-S-B> ralmar: I run it on my vaio ar series, no prob at all
<C-S-B> flash is fine
<C-S-B> I had nvidea though
<fine> hi all. new install of ubuntu, sound out is very very low, volume is turned up fully
<zhxk> hello,all is there any other mirrors in china? it seems that i can't update my system to date
<zhxk> hello,all are there any other mirrors in china? it seems that i can't update my system to date
<NOD62> fine: What about the alsa mixer?
<C-S-B> zhxk: try another nearby country?
<lawbreaker13> how can i install ICQ on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> lawbreaker13: there's a nice alternative
<sebsebseb> lawbreaker13: and Pidgin does ICQ :)
<sebsebseb> lawbreaker13: sudo apt-get install licq
<sebsebseb> !info licq
<ubottu> licq (source: licq): ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 734 kB, installed size 2312 kB
<brad_> dl
<fine> HDA intel (alsa mixer)
<brad_> D
<fine> thats what is selected
<NOD62> lawbreaker13: Pigeon does it all. xD
<brad_> Does anyone know when Shipit will be online?
<vleon1988> i have a strange problem both ubuntu regular and alternate install fail at the same time aroun 70-80 percent
<brad_> its taking a while...
<NOD62> lawbreaker13: *Pidgin
<lawbreaker13> can i play CounterStrike 1.6 on ubuntu?
<zhxk> C-S-B:i don't know
<brad_> With wine
<brad_> Yes
<NOD62> lawbreaker13: Look it up on the Wine site.
<lawbreaker13> thx
<vleon1988> and both are installed fro two different disks (of course)
<tehboriz> hey everyone i enabled coolbits but for some reason my video card doesn't want to overclock. It just jumps back to default settings. i tried nvidia-settings and nvclock, and nvclock-gtk
<fine> i mean, HDA Intel (alsa mixer) is set to master
<NOD62> lawbreaker13: The Wine page with include any errors and solution if in need or troubleshooting.
<tehboriz> any idea what might be going on?
<tommi> I run into problems with 9.04 version
<sebsebseb> catnap: which problems?
<catnap> the tracker displays a message saying that the index is corrupt
<wrektjet> heres one abour partitioning: i made the "/" path the smaller sized partition on my hdd and the "/boot" path much much larger and ext4. i was intending for the os to go on "/" and my media files etc to go on "/boot" but it seems like the "boot" folder has all the free space
<catnap> tracker also took all of the prosessor time
<malcom> Yo!
<catnap> this is the exact error message: Tracker There was an error while performing indexing: Index corrupted
<erUSUL> wrektjet: boot is a small partition that holds only the minimum system files needed to boot
<erUSUL> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<erUSUL> catnap: known isuuue see the notes
<lazarus> anyone any idea how to resize all desktop icons in 1 go
<wrektjet> erUSUL, yes that was my mistalke. now it has 430 GB free
<wrektjet> and i need that space
<evocallaghan> Hi
<deagle> hello all
<wrektjet> erUSUL, is there a way to take that space away
<erUSUL> wrektjet: use gparted to split the partition  make room for a /home partition
<deagle> i just upgraded to jaunty and now I can't set a background
<Guest20371> My audio is not working in ubuntu 8.10
<deagle> any clues?
<Guest20371> please help
<wrektjet> erUSUL, ok gparted right i figured
<sebsebseb> !sound |  Guest20371
<erUSUL> wrektjet: it is relatively easy to move home to its own partition
<ubottu> Guest20371: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<deagle> anyone having the same issue?
<deagle> no background?
<joanki123> i'm looking at ifconfig - which of these are my static ip address?  inet addr or Bcast?
<erUSUL> wrektjet: see here http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<arcsky> Anyone know any good ubuntu blogs?
<wrektjet> erUSUL, one question. i think home is already on its own small partition. will i be able to attach the free space i need to it?
<zhxkII> hello, are there another ways to speed up "apt-get" downloading packages beside changing the mirror sever?
<evocallaghan> Anyone know where the docs are for the following; I would like to image a clean install + custom bits such as skype etc.. onto a DVD disk so the user can just install from the custom installer disk
<yaaar> so, if /etc/X11/xorg.conf is no longer used....where's the X config?
<Flannel> arcsky: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sille_> halo Adam KG? What KG?
<zhxkII> hello, are there another ways to speed up "apt-get" downloading packages beside changing the mirror sever?
<erUSUL> wrektjet: depends on the disk layout.... home is what ends up taking space becouse of media files an what not you end saving there
<joanki123> i'm looking at ifconfig - which of these are my static ip address?  inet addr or Bcast?
<catnap> erUSUL: thank you for help
<catnap> it worked!
<erUSUL> !repeat | zhxkII
<ubottu> zhxkII: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<catnap> now the processor is not spinning all the time
<erUSUL> catnap: no problem
<wrektjet> erUSUL, ok thanks. goparted it is
<kungpowza> \quit
<deagle> I can't set a background either with xsetroot or with gnome's Appearance
<deagle> any clues?
<dantonic> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zhxkII> hello, could i use apt-get install for one time, and aptitude  install for another time, and back to apt-get install,etc?
<sebsebseb> zhxkII: yep
<defrysk> yes
<EsWoOd> mmm me confundi de canal :S yo queria el de español xD
<sebsebseb> !es
<erUSUL> zhxkII: yes; but it is better to use aptitude all the time,,,
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> EsWoOd: es #ubuntu-es
<mbeierl> erUSUL: then why does cmd-not-found suggest installing using apt-get?
<zhxkII> sebsebseb:which one is better, apt-get or aptitude?
<joelmoss> lets try this again... I have a userA, who wants to write to a directory owned by userB. how can I do that?
<EsWoOd> gracias LjL :)
<yaaar> joanki123: the 'inet addr' line is your IP address for that interface. the Bcast line is the network broadcast address
<sebsebseb> zhxkII: when installing for example  kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop  it's best to use aptitude it seems, otherwise apt-get is fine
<sebsebseb> zhxkII: aptitude deals with dependancies and such better than apt-get
<mbeierl> joelmoss: do user a and b belong to the same group?
<erUSUL> mbeierl: care to send a patch ;) seriously that is something that needs correction imo
<joelmoss> yup
<joelmoss> mbeierl: yup
<mbeierl> erUSUL: I /thought/ so
<joelmoss> but I still get permission errors
<abz___> can someone help me with my dhcp.conf file - tryping to set up ubuntu box as ltsp server to use mythtvdiskless
<wrektjet> the "/boot" is what the comp uses to start up. so waht is the "/" location for?
<abz___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/160218/ is my dhcpd.conf
<mbeierl> joelmoss: then you need to change the permissions on userB's directory so it is group read/write/exec
<erUSUL> joelmoss: make the two users share a gropu and make the dir group writtable and owned by that group
<meki> hi everybody! does anyone know a pascal compiler for ubuntu?
<LjL> erUSUL: Note: it is not recommended to mix the use of aptitude and apt-get. As Synaptic uses apt-get protocol, it is recommended for Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu users to use apt-get instead of aptitude. ( from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware )
<mbeierl> joelmoss: oh, as erUSUL pointed out, the group of the directory must be the common group
<joelmoss> common group?
<erUSUL> LjL: i stand corrected
<mbeierl> joelmoss: the group that is common between userA and B
<darthphunk> Hello all, I was wondering if someone can help me with the upgrade to 9.04.  I'm running 8.04 and I understand I can't upgrade directly.  Is there an easy way to upgrade to 8.10 first then 9.04?
<vleon1988> i have a strange problem both ubuntu regular and alternate install fail at the same time aroun 70-80 percent, on the alternate install the installer asks me to insert a disk of ubuntu O_O
<abz___> anyone any experience with LTSP?
<Lysi> ﻿darthphunk: change software sources updates to normal releases
<FloridaGuy> is there any advanages of installing 9.04 with the mini install cd over the livecd
<genii> abz___: PErhaps you might want to ask in the channel #ltsp  instead of here :)
<tehboriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7170920#post7170920 any help here please?
<abz___> cheers genii - didn't even know it existed!
<zerothis> how often has this happened? <http://digg.com/linux_unix/Proprietary_Software_Can_Kill_You?FC=PRCK4>
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm trying to follow this: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/177257?tstart=15  ... but the link to the liburiparser is mysteriously broken.  How does one install vmtools now that the link doesn't work?
<Flannel> zerothis: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here,thanks.
<genii> abz___: :) np
<zerothis> sorry
<Flannel> FloridaGuy: liveCD will be able to download packages from a CD image mirror, or a torrent.  mini CD requires you to download the packages from the internet (from the package mirrors).  While you will save some time downloading a few updates after installation with a traditional Cd, I doubt it will help right now (right around release time, when the package servers are likely slow)
<darthphunk> I have normal releases chosen in Software Sources it still tries to upgrade me to 9.04
<wrektjet> (is theer a way to pastebin an image)
<wrektjet> (a screen capture)
<Flannel> FloridaGuy: also, the minimal CD uses the same installer as the alternate CD, so you have alternate CD vs Desktop CD differences, and then the download ones ontop of that.
<lakotajames> darkphunk: 9.04 is a normal release.
<LjL> erUSUL: you don't stand corrected. it's just a wiki. and i find that sentence pretty dodgy too (what the heck is an "apt-get protocol"?)
<Flannel> darthphunk: if it's trying to get you to upgrade to 9.04, you may already be at 8.10.  You can find out with `lsb_release -a`
<POPEYE> why windows fonts are readable only when I am a root?
<Lysi> ﻿darthphunk: you don't have 8.04 probably
<darthphunk> Oh... guess I am at 8.10 then.  Let me tell you the error I am getting when trying to update... hold
<FloridaGuy> Flannel, but with minimal cd..you get just a base system right? and then go from there with desktop
<Flannel> FloridaGuy: You can do the same with the alternate CD.
<henry_> hello
<deany> so what messenger works in 8.04 ?
<Flannel> FloridaGuy: But you can also (with either the minimal CD or alternate CD) get a full desktop at install.
<deany> with webcam, i mean
<deagle> ok, so... if I run nautilus, i can chose a wallpaper, otherwise, no wallpaper
<deagle> (never had this issue before)
<brandao> oi
<deany> its  netbook.. dell mini 9, with dell custom netbook remix type UI
<FloridaGuy> Flannel, anything out there that tells what to take out of the livecd desktop..to make it faster or lighter..besides taking out gnome
<gbp4dt5> upgraded ibex to jaunty but vlc, gstreamer and several video softwares not worky, any clue ? (laptop with intel gfx)
<henry_> I want to move all files from /var/www/test/ (inclusing subdirectories) to /var/www/ how do I do that with the mv command ???
<darthphunk> Lysi: in the step "Setting up new software channels" I get the error... w:Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1_Hardy Heron_-(omittted.. can type it all out if needed) Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT.
<deagle> any idea why I can't set a wallpaper unless I run nautilus?
<brandao> oi
<spasysheep> I've just installed 9.04, and synaptic shows only installed packages - I've reloaded the list multiple times, but still nothing. any ideas?
<AlexMax> Hi there, I'm having issues with my VPN.  When I'm connected to my VPN I can't connect to any of my other websites?  How do I prevent my VPN from taking over my normal websites?
<deagle> <gbp4dt5> vlc's showing a separate window for the video?
<AlexMax> In hardy i could use VPN and internet at the same time, but apparently not in jaunty.
<FrankT-Qc> I have a problem with evolution/google calendar any idea where to get help (irc.gnome.org #evolution doen't seam to be the place...)
<mechanicmus> hi
<yaaar> how can i add another resolution for X? the display app only has 800x600@60, but i know this monitor does 1280x1024@85
<gbp4dt5> deagle, nop it close suddenly, silently no messages nothing
<deagle> <gbp4dt5> oic... not the error I got when I upgraded
<mechanicmus> I have a problem with my ethernet card can anybody help me?
<Lysi> ﻿﻿darthphunk: comment cd in sources.list #﻿cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04.1_Hardy Heron
<FrankT-Qc> AlexMax : Make sure your default route does not go through the VPN
<_plague_87> I have problem with my SiS Mirage 3 video driver on my laptop!I have 2D driver where i can download 3D driver...please help me
<AlexMax> FrankT-Qc: How do I do that?
<DGnome> Hi! I changed my language setting on the desktop and disabled the "shall we change the names of locations" question. How do I get that question back?
<spasysheep> I've just installed 9.04, and synaptic shows only installed packages - I've reloaded the list multiple times, but still nothing. any ideas?
<Lysi> ﻿darthphunk: or disable it in software sources
<gbp4dt5> deagle, thank you anyway, saw your error in several forums, got a very specific issue there ;;)
<PassePartouT> how do i get to that bot preference chan?
<jtholmes> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<PassePartouT> anyone know the name?
<DeannaT2> deany you can try skype with webcam
<FrankT-Qc> AlexMax : Start with the command route and see where "default" points to ... under "Gateway" should be the address of your router
<jtholmes> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gbp4dt5> ubottu, "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gbp4dt5> ubottu, just kidding:)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just kidding:)
<gbp4dt5> ubottu, man woman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man woman
<deany> DeannaT2, there aint no IM program that supports it yet?   thought this would have been addressed by now.
<PassePartouT> what do you prefer? evolution or thunderbird?
<_plague_87> I have problem with my SiS Mirage 3 video driver on my laptop!I have 2D driver where i can download 3D driver...please help me
<AlexMax> FrankT-Qc: "Command route"?
<gbp4dt5> evolution ! about 10 mB less
<wrektjet> i am using gparted an i unmounted a drive. id like to stop what im doing and remount that partition. how can i do so?
<LjL> !botabuse | gbp4dt5
<ubottu> gbp4dt5: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<DeannaT2> dont know, deany, my yahoo-messenger dont work with webcam
<mechanicmus> I have install ideneb 1.5.5 (mac) after my ubuntu installation, now ubuntu does not recognize my ethernet card?There is nothing changed at the bios settings. It did work before I instaled ideneb
<gbp4dt5> !botabuse | Ljl
<ubottu> Ljl: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gordonjcp> what's the Ubuntu "recommended" blogging app?  Drivel?
<gbp4dt5> not worky for me:(
<LjL> gbp4dt5: you're not funny.
<gbp4dt5> I know my first time there howdy!
<Detrix> I need some help with my sound.  On windows I get twice the volume.  Is there a setting/config that I can change to double my volume on ubuntu?
<LargePrime> !botabuse | ubottu
<ubottu> LargePrime: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<noah> windows-key + middle-click + drag used to resize the window for me; now, in jaunty, it does a zoom in thing.... where is that configured?
 * gbp4dt5 is using ubuntu and will not switch to mac
<demon012> noah: that is by default alt + middleclick not windows button
<sebsebseb> gbp4dt5: ok good
<gordonjcp> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> LjL: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/5845 <<< the reasons are not good but the advice is or so it seems
<deany> MSN and yahoo in windows work flawlessly in windows..
<noah> demon012: ok.. i have it set to windows key though... so... ?
<_plague_87> I have problem with my SiS Mirage 3 video driver on my laptop!I have 2D driver where i can download 3D driver...please help me
<LjL> gbp4dt5: do you have something to share with us that's actually an ubuntu support question? if not, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<demon012> noah: you can set it to windows button by going to system->preferences->windows though
<deany> I need a linux alternative
<LargePrime> need hepl with "man"  i am man;ing some things and it seems like i cannot get to the end of the man file.  i man'ed man and cna only get to line 358/403.  is this expected?
<curtmack> deany: Pidgin
<wrektjet> can i remount a partitiion from within gparted
<darthphunk> Lysi: Duh... that worked,  Thanks!
<LjL> erUSUL: well in debian apt-get is even officially deprecated afaik, but that's not the case for ubuntu, or at least hasn't been so far
<noah> demon012: i'm particularly interested in configuring the magnification shortcuts, where can i do that?
<zhxkII> can some one help me to diagnose what have be preventing debian from booting to desktop, after printing "Boot the kernel"?
<sebsebseb> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<sebsebseb>  #debian the Debian channel
<Lysi> ﻿darthphunk: great
<DeannaT2> deany, with skype you can write & cam, its the only alternative i know
<gbp4dt5> LjL, yep i did , got issue with vlc|other video players, it close suddenly, silently (was worky on ibex)
<demon012> noah: you have to install ccsm (long name is compizconfig-settings manager) (gimme a sec will get the exact name of the package for you)
<sebsebseb> zhxkII: see above
<AdamDH> hi all, just did an update and rebooted now my keyboard stopped working, nor does a USB one work, running Januty, any way I can chroot so I can fix the issue as I cannot use ctrl and break any more to break into a session. Any ideas? Chroot and turn on ssh is my only idea but not sure how to do that with ubuntu.
<noah> demon012: ah!
<demon012> noah: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<demon012> that will do the trick
<curtmack> gbp4dt5: Did you have medibuntu enabled on ibex? You might have to re-enable it.
<noah> demon012: got it
<spasysheep> I've just installed 9.04, and synaptic shows only installed packages - I've reloaded the list multiple times, but still nothing.
<demon012> noah: then if you go into there you should see enhanced zoom desktop
<demon012> click that and it will have the current shortcuts
<gbp4dt5> curtmack, thank you for this
<curtmack> Anyway. What's the quickest way to upgrade to 9.04? Going through upgrade manager shows an install time of ~36 hours.
<LjL> erUSUL: it's not currently true (at least in Ubuntu) that apt-get "confuses" aptitude (or if it is, that's a bug), because apt-get also comes with dependency tracking now, and it should sync with aptitude's
<demon012> or if you don't want the zoom just untick it to disable it
<_plague_87> I have problem with my SiS Mirage 3 video driver on my laptop!I have 2D driver where i can download 3D driver...please help me
<_Boris> anyone knows if support for luks keyfiles in gnome-mount will arrive soon?
<AdamDH> any one got an idea how to get into a ubuntu install with ssh turned off and no keyboard? usb keyboard does not work either
<LargePrime> curtmack: get a faster connection
<demon012> brb
<DeannaT2> deany: take gyache
<DeannaT2> this will work with webcam
<Onyx> curtmack: select one of the mirrors...
<erUSUL> LjL: good to know (apt-get also learned purge but uptitude did not yet learned build-dep)
<zhxkII> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<lwizardl> anyone know how to install zlib on ubuntu 9.04?
<demon012> bk
<zhxkII> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<curtmack> Okay, I'll try that
<DeannaT2> deany or ekiga?
<noah> demon012: thanks much... looking around this config
<curtmack> also, I don't have to close out of all applications (except internet ones, obviously) while it's still downloading packages, right?
<zhxkII> !arch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch
<zhxkII> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Onyx> curtmack: In Synaptic, Settings>Repositories>under download from -- select "Other", then "Find Best Server"
<curtmack> like, I can keep working until it actually starts installing?
<demon012> noah: np m8
<Onyx> curtmack: You can keep working, but it's best that you're not running too many applications.
<lang2k7> can anyone tell me how to find out what sound card i have from terminal?
<demon012> noah: have fun with it you can do some whacky things with compiz (but be careful as compiz is probably the thing most likely to crash X nowadays)
<curtmack> Onyx: Okay, thanks
<LargePrime> need help with "man"  i am man'ing some things and it seems like i cannot get to the end of the man file.  i man'ed man and can only get to line 358/403.  is this expected?
<freehood4all> lang2k7: type lspci -v
<curtmack> I just use gedit and a terminal for my math homework, so that'll be fine
<noah> demon012: yeah there's a million things here
<demon012> noah: have a look at some of the animations you can do on window close (I like the one that makes the window catch on fire =) )
<noah> demon012: i found mine, "zoom box"
<Lysi> ﻿lang2k7: aplay -l
<lang2k7> freehood4all: thanks!
 * florin__ is away: Away from keyboards
<demon012> noah: aha conflicting shortcut eh?
<Detrix> I need some help with sound.  On windows I get twice the volume.  Is there a config that I can increase the volume with ubuntu?
<spasysheep> I've just installed 9.04, and synaptic shows only installed packages - I've reloaded the list multiple times, but still nothing.
<noah> yup
<freehood4all> Lysi: nice didn't know that
<gbp4dt5> I switched to ubuntu-fr my mothertongue night night (hope to find a fix to my pb)
<demon012> Detrix: i can help if your not afraid of a cli
<demon012> i can help with gui but the cli app is so much better =)
 * florin__ is back (gone 00:01:19)
<LargePrime> Detrix: you are located close to me in MI
<demon012> Detrix: goto applications->terminal then type alsamixer
<demon012> Detrix: then turn the volume all the way up
<demon012> by using the up cursor
<demon012> then quit by pressing escape twice
<demon012> then type alsamixer -c 0
<demon012> then turn up pcm and any other things you find in there
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !away > florin__    (florin__, see the private message from ubottu)
<demon012> eseven73: sorry... but imo it is necessary to break up stuff like this
<LargePrime> could use pastebin for the answer
<demon012> Detrix: did that help you?
<mib_4uw81a> im trying to get on to the internet through my wireless router on my laptop but its being a huge pain im using linux mint and mint doesnt have support and linux general cant help
<yaaar> how can i add another resolution for X? the display app only has 800x600@60, but i know this monitor does 1280x1024@85
<mib_4uw81a> i think it will be very similar
<demon012> mib_4uw81a: what exactly is the problem?
<tommi69> has anyone here tried making multimedia keys work with xev and xbindkeys? i can't get my fn+key keys to execute commands
<demon012> can you elaborate on the problem please? =)
<mib_4uw81a> the two circles are both green then
<mib_4uw81a> it requests and adress
<mib_4uw81a> then says disconnected
<noki_24> i what to disabled in xchat
<LargePrime> !enter | mib_4uw81a
<ubottu> mib_4uw81a: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<noki_24> this * andry has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<noki_24> not to show
<LargePrime> !enter | noki_24
<ubottu> noki_24: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<demon012> mib_4uw81a: not sure how similar mint is to ubuntu but I would goto system->administration->Log file viewer in ubuntu
<wolf_> hi all. 9.04 has bad performance with ATI radeon RV250 in my Dell D600. decelerated image format and very bad in virtualbox. 8.10 worked perfect.
<Cerrdor> ok somehow I screwed up
<noki_24> what?
<wolf_> any ideas what going wrong?
<_plague_87> I have problem with my SiS Mirage 3 video driver on my laptop!I have 2D driver where i can download 3D driver...please help me
<Cerrdor> my panel bar is missing a whole ot
<noki_24> is it possible
<demon012> mib_4uw81a: then i would monitor the messages and dmesg logs
<guntbert> noki_24: if I understand you correctly: right click on a tab, select settings/hide...
<Lysi> ﻿yaaar: find the modeline for ﻿1280x1024@85 with gtf in terminal: gtf 1280 1024 85
<eseven73> !panels | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<aspin> thanks for jaunty :)
<LargePrime> wolf_:  i believe the upgrade noted the driver issue before you upgraded ,no?
<tommi69> wolf_: in ubuntu 9.04 Xorg has been updated and it doesn't work well with ati radeon, i have your same problem - you have to wait for an update on that
<mib_4uw81a> thanks, ill let you know what i find
<demon012> mib_4uw81a: can i whisper you actually?
<aspin> anyone up on dns issues here or know a good chennel
<aspin> channel even
<mib_4uw81a> yes please
<guntbert> aspin: maybe ask in ##networking
<wolf_> aha, ok. tnx for this hint. I'll wait.....hope not too long :-)
<AdamDH> No bugs for what just happened to me, cannot even get into ubuntu as I cannot log in, no keyboard is annoying
<aspin> guntbert: thabnks
<Cerrdor> Im wondering if there is a way to upgrade to jaunty and keep all the documents and pictures and such I have on my hard drivve?
<guntbert> !pm | noki_24
<AdamDH> any way of forcing GDM not to start and give me a shell?
<ubottu> noki_24: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
 * gbp4dt5 is back, kicked from #ubuntu-fr : http://tinyurl.com/6msnwd
<eseven73> Mud|bnc, nicks such as mud|kitchen mud|television mud|eating are not necessary and it's spammy, plus no one cares what your doing at the moment :)
<guntbert> aspin: good luck :-))
<_plague_87> I have problem with my SiS Mirage 3 video driver on my laptop!I have 2D driver where i can download 3D driver...please help me
<Cerrdor> Im wondering if there is a way to upgrade to jaunty and keep all the documents and pictures and such I have on my hard drivve?
<wolf_> largeprime: i did the upgrade overnight. i haven't seen any popups.
<Mud|bnc> I dont care what you think eseven73 :P
<_plague_87> satux have sis mirage 3d driver Why ubundu dont have
<Mud|bnc> anyway
<eseven73> meh! ;)
<Mud|bnc> bed time :W
<gbp4dt5> any laptop user toshiba + intel switched recently from ibex to jj ?
<Guest5987>  briz
<Guest5987> tuka :D
<briz> axaxax
<briz> em tuka e
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> Hey, I, who has no common sense, have figured out how to create an internet shortcut!
<eseven73> !bg | briz
<ubottu> briz: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<briz> xaxaxax
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> ikonia  you are lame
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> it was easy
<LargePrime> wolf_: it would have been before you began.  tommi69 gave you a better answer than i did
<Mew-Chan> this is proably an idiot statement however i logged in as root, went adduser blah
<cybersplice_> gbp4dt5: Intel gfx are currently a
<Mew-Chan> then when i went to login as blah via ssh
<cybersplice_> Blacklisted!
<gbp4dt5> !zh | briz
<ubottu> briz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Mew-Chan> it said password invalid  publickey/blah
<gbp4dt5> trop fort
<LargePrime> !ask | Mew-Chan
<ubottu> Mew-Chan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<briz> ebisa be
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> don't help the chinese! wtf?
<eseven73> !attitude | Gnu2LinuxGuy
<ubottu> Gnu2LinuxGuy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mew-Chan> any idea what i did wrong?
<gbp4dt5> this chan do rocks
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> sorry for the wtf
<Persi> hi guys, what`s the progress on the xorg eating half the resources?
<Cerrdor> Im wondering if there is a way to upgrade to jaunty and keep all the documents and pictures and such I have on my hard drivve?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Persi> Cerrdor make a backup copy online
<LargePrime> Persi: sure pick on the fat kid
<Gnu2LinuxGuy> Blacklist the Chinese!
<Persi> or on another PC
<wolf_> gd n8
<Mew-Chan> i think my help msg got flooded out
<lakotajames> Cerrdor: yeah.  You should be fine with the upgrade through update manager.
<spasysheep> 9.04 fresh install - the search function in synaptic only brings up installed packages. help?
<eseven73> Cerrdor, you could get sbackup, it's really nice...
<LargePrime> !enter | Mew-Chan
<ubottu> Mew-Chan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Persi> LargePrime, not sure I understand you
<Cerrdor> so when I upgrade I will loose anything I already have?
<Persi> Cerrdor you won`t, but something may go wrong
<LargePrime> humor is like that
<lakotajames> Cerrdor: You shouldn't loose anything.
<Persi> and  if you are sensitive to the data loss you better backup
<LargePrime> ubuntu is not windows
<Pollywog> was hotplug replaced with something else in Jaunty?  I am unable to get my scanner to work, but it worked in Intrepid
<Mew-Chan> i created a user via root "adduser" when i goto ssh into that user it says invalid pass publickey/blah (i know its the right pass so what am i doing wrong???) ubuntu 8.04
<Pollywog> It is an Epson scanner
<Persi> LargePrime, ok how about a big red sign saying JOKE then, what did you mean, that I`m not specific enough?
<_plague_87> i need 3D dirver for sis mirage
<LargePrime> no that you were picking on the FAT process
<Lysi> ﻿Cerrdor: an upgrade doesn't usually touch your /home/user
<Persi> last time I got a good advice here to increase performance like 10 times
<spasysheep> 9.04 fresh install - the search function in synaptic only brings up installed packages. help?
<Persi> anyone on the problem with Intel integrated video here?
<_plague_87> what name is it serbian channel for help
<yaaar> word
<_plague_87> koji je srpski kanal za pomoc
<_plague_87> ?
<zhxk> excuse me, are there "BIG" irc servers beyond OFTC and freenode?
<yaaar> Persi: yeah, i think so
<amseidler> I need help
<amseidler> There are 2 things wrong with my computer ever since I started using ubuntu
<amseidler> Can someone help?
<m0wfo> spasysheep: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<ikonia> zhxk: you've had a few warnings for the offtopic stuff in the past - can you please focus on this channels topics
<_plague_87> amseidler whait on line
<_plague_87> lols
<guntbert> LargePrime: sorry to interrupt - are you sure you are being helpful with your last statements?
<_plague_87> :)
<welshdragon2008> good evening
<yaaar> Persi: i've got onboard intel video on this box, and the highest mode it's giving me is 800x600@60Hz
<alonea> ok, how do I connect to a network printer???? I have the IP address for it, but after that I dont know what to do. What is this Queue stuff????
<eseven73> zhxk, try searchirc.com or .net .org one of those for a list of BIG irc nets
<yaaar> and since there's no xorg.conf file i don't have any idea where i'm supposed to be configuring x
<aspin> welshdragon2008:  hi brother :)
<deeflex> what's up with the poor flash playback in jaunty?
<amseidler> My number pad to the right of my keyboard stopped working, and also, when I receive new IMs I hear a really bad sound coming out of my speakers
<welshdragon2008> i have just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my eepc 904 and it is laggy, does anybody know why?
<federico_14> hi i have a trouble with a webcam and ubuntu 9.04
<amseidler> My number pad to the right of my keyboard stopped working, and also, when I receive new IMs I hear a really bad sound coming out of my speakers
<LargePrime>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=886463 _plague_87 take a look
<LargePrime> guntbert: i am never sure i am helpful
<_plague_87> <LargePrime> thx
<VilasBoas> Hy I'm getting crazy the networkmanager don't let me enable the wireless?!!!!!
<amseidler> My number pad to the right of my keyboard stopped working, and also, when I receive new IMs I hear a really bad sound coming out of my speakers
<eseven73> amseidler, press the num lock key
<amseidler> I did
<guntbert> LargePrime: :)
<amseidler> eseven - it's not working
<LargePrime> VilasBoas: what wireless hardware do you have
<amseidler> eseven, I already pressed it. It used to work, and now its not
<eseven73> don't forget the '73' when addressing me else I won't get highlighted
<amseidler> My number pad to the right of my keyboard stopped working, and also, when I receive new IMs I hear a really bad sound coming out of my speakers
<eseven73> :D
<gbp4dt5> \o
<amseidler> Oh
<LargePrime> VilasBoas: what wireless hardware do you have
<amseidler> eseven73, I already tried the num lock key. it doesn't work. It used to work, but it stopped today
<VilasBoas> LargePrime: i have a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04) mas esta é intel
<LargePrime> amseidler: hardware fail?
<eseven73> amseidler, jaunty?
<amseidler> Yes, jaunth
<amseidler> largeprime, not a hardware fail - it was working earlier
<VilasBoas> LargePrime: i have now the 9.04
<kiiirm> hey guys! i`ve downloaded vlc player on my ubuntu and i got all the packages from /var/cache/apt/archives... there were about of 40 packages, now i need to install them on another ubuntu but without internet. how can i install vlc easily without having to install each package? like doing a command which installs all the packages
<Mew-Chan> Permission denied (publickey,password).   <<<< (i added user via root adduser) and i can't log into that user thats the error i get
<amseidler> My number pad to the right of my keyboard stopped working, and also, when I receive new IMs I hear a really bad sound coming out of my speakers
<eseven73> amseidler, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124846  few post down
<vlad> i need flash player anywome knows the terminal comand for instaling it
<yaaar> can someone please tell me how we're supposed to do X configuration these days? there's no xorg.conf file, no xconfigurator, no gui tool i can see, and dpkg-reconfigure didn't change anything
<amseidler> eseven73, thanks, but how can I fix the speakers now?
<LargePrime> VilasBoas: wireless enabled in bios?
<eseven73> oh I don't do sound, ask someone else ;)
<sanguisdex> vlad: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<VilasBoas> LargePrime: yes i enable wireless on bios
<vlad> sanguisdex: thanks
<welshdragon2008> shall i post my question again?
<Mew-Chan> vlad: i used FireFox for that, i clicked on download required plugins
<Mew-Chan> or that :)
<spasysheep> m0wfo: i think you may have the wrong idea - synaptic shows uninstalled packages if i just scroll through them, but the "quick search" function only shows up installed ones
<VilasBoas> LargePrime: because it had the same problem with wireless desabled on BIOS
<amseidler> eseven73, fixed numpad, how can I fix sound?
<eseven73> I said ask someone else
<sanguisdex> vlad: Mew-Chan is also right, its just your choice weather you want firefox to control flash upgrades of unbuntu's package manager
<Seven_Six_Two> I think I should have waited to upgrade... Amarok is making me sadder and sadder...
<eseven73> amseidler, sound issues are a bit too complex for my brain sorry :)
<LargePrime> VilasBoas: you funny.  check it now
<FloridaGuy> just did sudo apt-get install kdebase...but no kde showing up in gdm
<welshdragon2008> eseven73: do you accept /query messages?
<kighafarz> بونسوارتولموند
<guntbert> welshdragon2008: wait a few minutes more, its just off my screen :-)
<Mew-Chan> Permission denied (publickey,password).   <<<< (i added user via root adduser) and i can't log into that user thats the error i get (what do i need to do so i can login the new user)
<eseven73> !pm | welshdragon2008 nope...
<ubottu> welshdragon2008 nope...: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vlad> sanguisdex:  E: Nu pot găsi pachetul adobe-flashplugin says can`t find the pack adobe-flashplugin
<kighafarz> oups , sorry !
<eseven73> :P
<welshdragon2008> ubottu: aak, ok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aak, ok
<VilasBoas> LargePrime: do you whant me to desabled wireless onthe bios?????
<AdamDH> any way to reover a ubuntu install or chroot into one from a live cd?
<yaaar> can anyone point me to a document describing the current X configuration procedure? i'm sort of lost now that there's no xorg.conf file or xconfigurator
<LargePrime> VilasBoas: no. can you use terminal?
<guntbert> AdamDH: sure, you just need to know the / partition
<Lysi> ﻿yaar: there should be a xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<VilasBoas> LargePrime: yes ihave the terminal open
<yaaar> Lysi...it's empty
<elf_> hey demon thanks for the help
<JCortez> Slart: Thank you for the troubleshooting. I gotta go. but real quick tell me something: what IRC client you use?
<creeper386> Hello.
<Lysi> yaaar: completely empty?
<LargePrime> try iwconfig
<Slart> JCortez: you're welcome.. I use irssi
<yaaar> Lysi: yeah
<billybigrigger> what options should i set in my fstab for a 500gb SATA storage disk i just installed and formatted? i see my /home is mounted with just relatime, will relatime alone be my choice for perfmance? this new stick i want to store movies and music on...
<Seven_Six_Two> Is anyone else having trouble with amarok? I click the button to start it, and judging by top it's loading, not using a lot of cpu, but it takes over 5 minutes to show up in the tray and then won't play anything. I've installed the libxine and phonon backend packages and restarted amarok already.
<AdamDH> gunbert: so the same as any linux distro then, I have an unusal problem where my USB stopped working and so did my keyboard on my macbook pro
<LargePrime> VilasBoas: type "iwconfig" past the output to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<yaaar> Lysi: i asked in here a while ago why it was empty and someone said it was no longer used....then i asked where the config was kept and no one answered
<sanguisdex> so I have an ati video card and I upgraded to jaunty.  I have had to turn off compiz grapihcs and go back to metacity, is there a way for me to be notified when the new driver for flrgx is released?
<kiiirm> hello. i have a lot of .deb packages which all of them compose VLC. now I need to "simply" install VLC on a offline linux, is there a way to easy install vlc without having to install each package a time?
<creeper386> Anyone have any advice on getting svideo out to work on Radeon x300?
<tobi> anyone here who can help me with acpi events?
<guntbert> AdamDH: same as everywhere else, yes :-) - but you could ssh into your running system too
<FloridaGuy> installed kde 4.2.2...but it did not show up in GDM..anyone able to tell me how to fix it?
<eseven73> sanguisdex, if it's a known bug, I think theres a way you can subscribe to it and whatnot
<eseven73> !bug | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Lysi> yaaar: that's new to me, acutally everything what you add to xorg.conf will be recognized
<yaaar> Lysi: oh...hold up. apparently when i ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it created the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file...but there's hardly anything in it. just 11 lines
<welshdragon2008> guntbert: any answer yet? i have to go in 5 minutes
<billybigrigger> what options should i set in my fstab for a 500gb SATA storage disk i just installed and formatted? i see my /home is mounted with just relatime, will relatime alone be my choice for perfmance? this new stick i want to store movies and music on...
<AdamDH> gunbert, as I am public networks allot I had ssh turned off, and I cannot work out how to break GDM to give me a shell
<demon012> billybigrigger: i can help if you like via pm
<yaaar> Lysi: anyway, all i'm trying to do is add a mode. for some reason when i switched monitors now the highest res i can get is 800x600@60Hz, even though i'm using this monitor at 1280x1024@85Hz with OSX
<dunnix> Hey guys, I install 9.04 over 9.04 beta... Formatting the filesystem... but when i logged on, my desktop was the same, Files, wallpaper theme.. did the install not work?
<eternaljoy> someone told me that virus and malware can infect and "live" on Ubuntu and infect the system... Is that really true?
<guntbert> welshdragon2008: not from me - so please do ask again :-)
<JessicaParker> hi a quick question - i have ubuntu on a laptop....looking to buy a wireless mouse keyboard.........will i need to do any messing around or will it work ? (usB) thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> AdamDH, have you tried alt+ctrl+F1
<demon012> billybigrigger: can i pm you?
<lukavia> hi, i have xmms running but not listed in my Aplications menu
<welshdragon2008> I have just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my eepc 904 and it is laggy, does anybody know why?
<lukavia> does anybody seen the problem
<eternaljoy> someone told me that virus and malware can infect and "live" on Ubuntu and infect the system... Is that really true?
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, xmms2? that's a daemon now, you need a frontend for it. try audacity if you're looking for a winamp clone
<kenyon> JessicaParker: USB should work fine.
<omucuvaca> i messed-up my jaunty... bad.. any chance to restore it from terminal/console ?
<eseven73> !virus | eternaljoy
<ubottu> eternaljoy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<AdamDH> Seven_Six_Two I have no working usb or keyboard will that work just before GDM comes up?
<JessicaParker> kenyon: just plug and play and it will recognise the new keyboard and mouse ? thanks
<Lysi> yaaar: does it look like this ﻿http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20233613/xorg.conf
<Lysi>  
<Lysi>  
<FloodBot1> Lysi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !tab | AdamDH: I didn't get highlighted
<ubottu> AdamDH: I didn't get highlighted: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kenyon> JessicaParker: Yes.
<zhxk> stew:I've seen the detail in "Single User mode", it still blocks, but after "Begin: Wait for root file system ..."
<tobi> I have a problem with acpi events
<guntbert> AdamDH: then go at it from LiveCD
<gamepockets> i have a newb ubuntu question about resolution.
<tobi> I've added a file to /etc/acpi/events
<tobi> I can see it with acpi_listen
<omucuvaca> help please :D ... what should i try to re-install my jaunty from terminal/console in rescue mode? except installing it again from cd
<tobi> but the script isn't started
<gbp4dt5> gamepockets, gor for it
<tobi> any idea why?
<AdamDH> gunbert, I will do that
<Seven_Six_Two> AdamDH, oh I'm sorry, I didn't see the earlier post. I don't think it will.
<guntbert> !enter | tobi
<ubottu> tobi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NoIdeasOriginal> good afternoon everyone
<vlad> i have a assertion failed on my firefox can`t use it any more what shod i do
<gbp4dt5> NoIdeasOriginal, it's deep night there
<aspin> when do we have chrome for Ubuntu then?
<gamepockets> ok, i installed from a live cd to find that the highest res i can get is (of course) 800x600. everything i look at is utterly conf. on how to fix this ..
<dunnix> Hey guys, I installed 9.04 over 9.04 beta... Formatting the filesystem... but when i logged on, my desktop was the same, Files, wallpaper theme.. did it copy my home directory... I didn't tell it to import anything
<tobi> ubottu: OK
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ursus> hello! I would like to use recordmydesktop, but I have some trouble with the sound: it is speeded up and a little noisy when I playback the recorded video. My mic works fine on Skype and Voice recorder, alsamixer seems set up well.
<LargePrime> modprobe
<guntbert> AdamDH: its guntbert (not gunbert) so I don't see your statements immediately :-)
<tobi> I have a problem with acpi events
<tobi> I've added a file to /etc/acpi/events
<tobi> and the event is fired
<tobi> I can see it with acpi_listen
<tobi> but the script isn't started
<FloodBot1> tobi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<welshdragon2008> is there a ubuntu netbook remix irc channel?
<tobi> any idea why?
<gbp4dt5> stop flooding plz
<demon012> gamepockets: what graphics card doy ou have?
<LargePrime> !enter | tobi
<ubottu> tobi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<armoredTank> hello. Is there anyway to make the firefox fonts in ubuntu better
<AdamDH> guntbet, resorted to OSX tab completion does not work!
<cirE1> hey all.. i changed my nick... but why is it adding a 1 to the end of my name?
<eternaljoy> eseven73: thanks
<armoredTank> I can't stand looking at a site like google.com right now, the fonts in firefox are awful
<Seven_Six_Two> dunnix, if you have a separate partition for your /home then there's not usually a need to format it.
<AdamDH> *guntbert, resorted to OSX tab completetion does not work
<guntbert> AdamDH: np :-)
<gbp4dt5> cirE1, looks cool
<LargePrime> welshdragon2008: i think most netbooks work out of the box
<marty_> hi all
<cirE1> ok well thanks, lol.... alright on to my question. i just checked a site out that i need java for... how do i get java?
<gamepockets> don't laugh, i'm running a b/w mac g3 with the standard card, i believe a ati rage 128
<dunnix> Seven_Six_Two, Nope, all of my stuff is on one partition... which i formatted with a new 9.04 install... but it still had the old kernel version i was using and all the desktop settings... I am re-reinstalling now
<VilasBoas_> LargePrime: sorry my intel graphic block and i had to restart :(
<gbp4dt5> VilasBoas, how sad
<LargePrime> cirE1:  System>synatpic type java in search
<cirE1> another question! i'm experiencing ubuntu freezing up? is that normal? if so how do i get out of it other than just using the power button on the tower.....
<cirE1> thank you largeprime... i'll do that now
<LargePrime> gbp4dt5: what did he say?
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: xmms1 :)
<m0wfo> cirE1: try ctrl + alt + backspace
<lukavia> xmms2 is in working progress :)
<Lysi> ﻿FloodBot1: I'm very sorry, but I'm not very familiar with irc and this was an accident, I don't even know how I did that, I just copied the link
<sploozer> I'm having this silly issue with my network interfaces names...they're coming up with eth0_rename...i looked in /etc/udev/rules.d for net rules but everything looks kosher...any suggestions of how to set my interface names back to normal ? i've already tried system-config-network but still no go
<m0wfo> that'll restart your window server
<cirE1> great. thanks mowfo... i will try that if it happens again. i just upgraded to 9.04 a few hours ago
<LargePrime> oh hey does anyonw know how to back up a page in firefox using the keyboard?
<sm7urw> Hi! is there someone here that knows how to solve problems regarding nameserver lookup etc in Ubuntu?
<grytn> hello, need some serious help with my lcd display on ubuntu, it flickers
<sploozer> its like eth0 is gone but i still have my ifcfg-eth0 present
<zhxkII> excuse me, how to see bootup logs?
<iceroot> LargePrime: ctrl + s
<LargePrime> !ask | sm7urw
<ubottu> sm7urw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, oh I thought that was superseded by audacious
<m0wfo> cirE1: the liklihood is that it's your GUI freezing, not the OS itself
<loud-loud> hi everybody, may i ask something?
<Quatroking> hello
<iceroot> !ask | loud-loud
<Seven_Six_Two> loud-loud, anything but that
<ubottu> loud-loud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LargePrime> iceroot: ok, how should i know that.  can i make it backspace or something?
<aspin> loud-loud: go :)
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: i don't know waht superseded means but .....
<Seven_Six_Two> replaced by
<sm7urw> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and internet doesnt work anymore. Anyone?
<lukavia> i want xmms1
<grytn> can anyone help me with my lcd? pm me!
<Seven_Six_Two> try audacious
<iceroot> !ask | grytn
<ubottu> grytn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lukavia> no man, i want xmms :)
<Quatroking> what is the console command to force packages to install, no matter what architecture?
<cirE1> mowfo: so would those keys you told me, correct that issue? or what would you do if the GUI freezes
<lukavia> really
<aspin> sm7urw: try another reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, ok. what part of xmms do you want?
<iceroot> Quatroking: man apt-get    i think it should be -f (force)
<csarven> Where is the network connections list stored?
<LargePrime> sm7urw: i would guess something is broken
<dr_willis> I thought -f ment 'fix' :)
<sm7urw> aspin: already rebooted a couple of times. even rebooted the cable modem. I get an IP and IP for the DNS but I cant surf.
<loquitus> Is the remote desktop viewer in Ubuntu all messed up? When I connect to another machine, what I see upon connection is fine, but it does not "Refresh"
<iceroot> Quatroking: --force-yes
<aspin> sm7urw:  that sounds quite unusual
<sebsebseb> loquitus: as far as I know that won't do it over SSH either
<loud-loud> ubottu: thx... well, i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit with nvidia driver, while shutting down or restarting, just before the computer powers off, a vertical lines appear on the screen they gradually fade out then the the computer shuts down or restarts. i tried driver 173, 180.44 and 180.51, but with no luck!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  loquitus
<ubottu> loquitus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<m0wfo> cirE1: technically, they kill (and hopefully restart) the X server on your machine, which is the piece of software underpinning the GUI
<sm7urw> LargePrime: broken like what?
<gamepockets> any ideas demon012??
<tgunr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/160256/ Could someone give me a clue?
<aspin> sm7urw:  you been fannying with firewall stuff since install?
<loquitus> ubottu: I am not using ssh
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> loquitus: yeah exactly
<sebsebseb> loquitus: and it's not secure to do VNC  over the net on it's own
<cirE1> m0wfo: ahhh i see. ok well thanks for the info
<sploozer> any ideas how to rename network interfaces...all of mine say eth0_rename but my udev rules look fine ideas?
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: part 1
<m0wfo> cirEi: np
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: aka xmms
<loquitus> sebsebseb: what has that got to do with the fact that I can connect but it is not refreshing? (I am doing this on the LAN)
<sm7urw> aspin: ive used "/sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop" to make sure that its not a firewall issue.  its so weird. Dont know what more to do.
<briz> nice
<briz> axax
<sebsebseb> loquitus: ok on LAN that's ok
<briz> Guest5987
<sebsebseb> loquitus: you can run the vncviewer in terminal anyway :)
<sebsebseb> loquitus: vncviewer
<A3K> Hello, I think Ubuntu just killed my PC :/
<sebsebseb> loquitus: vncivewer -listen  etc
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, so the name is more important than the features?
<zz> hey, was just wondering if anyone had a tv tuner card(ivtv) and was using vlc to view the capture?
<loud-loud> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit with nvidia driver, while shutting down or restarting, just before the computer powers off, a vertical lines appear on the screen they gradually fade out then the the computer shuts down or restarts. i tried driver 173, 180.44 and 180.51, but with no luck!!
<sebsebseb> A3K: why?
<gbp4dt5> anyone got the pb with VLC ? cant read anything till updgrade ibex to jaunty
<tesseracter> AHHH! i go from a working system to not getting a liveCD to boot properly! the liveCD kicks me to initramfs after a minute of trying "kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds; EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." OVER and OVER again
<gorka> Hola
<vlad> is there anyone that can help me whit firefox webrowser
<sebsebseb> !es |  gorka
<ubottu> gorka: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gamepockets> screen res stuck at 800x600 no other options...
<Cr0m0gliC> Hey! Installed webmin, apache2 and vsftpd on my Ubuntu server, but cant contact any of the websites I've tried to set up, nor webmin! I do, however, get contact with both my ventrilo server and my half-life dedicated server... netstat -plant provides this (for apache2 and perl): http://pastebin.com/m33a04c8f and as you can see, the foreign address is 0.0.0.0, but on the ventrilo and hlds-servers, the foreign address is the correct addre
<gorka> any spanish?
<A3K> I booted from CD and everytthing worked - even detected my wireless card which 8.10 didnt do
<m0wfo> vlad: what's up with it
<iceroot> !ask | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aspin> sm7urw:  sounds sorter firewallish to me, you duel boot?
<loquitus> sebsebseb: which package should I install for it? there are 4 suggested
<tesseracter> vlad: /join #firefox
<A3K> then I installed to CD - entire hard drive
<A3K> I mean installed to HD
<sebsebseb> loquitus: x11vnc
<Pelo> gamepockets, check out > menu > system > admin > hardware drivers , you may need a driver for your video card
<A3K> rebooted - system went into standy immediately, and wouldnt respond
<sebsebseb> loquitus: I think that  vncoverssh page could be useful for  a LAN, even if your not doing  SSH  over your LAN
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: not the name, the habits :)
<loquitus> sebsebseb: that's not one of them. they are xtightvncviewer, xvnc4viewer, tightvnc-java, vnc-java
<gamepockets> thanks, be right back...
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  loquitus
<ubottu> loquitus: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<A3K> had to unplug and reboot
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, xmms1 is legacy. From that code came Beep Media Player and from Beep came Audacious. If you want it to be called xmms, then download the source from the xmms site and build it yourself.
<sebsebseb> loquitus: sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<A3K> kernel panic - now system will not even show bios screen
<loud-loud> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit with nvidia driver, while shutting down or restarting, just before the computer powers off, a vertical lines appear on the screen they gradually fade out then the the computer shuts down or restarts. i tried driver 173, 180.44 and 180.51, but with no luck!!
<sm7urw> aspin: dual boot; yes. and it has worked fine like half a year since i got started with ubuntu. prior to that suse worked. Im running from the very same machine at the moment (XP).
<sebsebseb> !find x11vnc
<ubottu> Found: x11vnc
<root> everyone ok
<sebsebseb> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 753 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<zhxk>  excuse me what files in /var/logs/ logs boot-up-time information?
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: tried that
<gamepockets> ready for this???
<sebsebseb> loquitus: yep it's the server and viewer
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, if you're looking for something that looks and feels like xmms, then again....   AUDACIOUS
<zhxkII>  excuse me what files in /var/logs/ logs boot-up-time information?
<Guest32587> i'm chinese
<gamepockets> no proprietary drivers in use...???
<csarven> I'd like to backup my network connections list. Where is it located?
 * Pelo has been breathing paint fumes for the past few days and the scroll of the channel is making him dizzy
<unop> zhxkII, dmesg, kern.log, syslog and debug
<sebsebseb> Guest32587: ok well I am half Swedish and half English :d :)
<Quatroking> can anyone help me with WiFi in 9.04, my marvell card is being recognised but ubuntu doesn't see any wlan0 connections
<Cr0m0gliC> Installed webmin, apache2 and vsftpd on my Ubuntu server, but cant contact any of the websites I've tried to set up, nor webmin! I do, however, get contact with both my ventrilo server and my half-life dedicated server... netstat -plant provides this (for apache2 and perl): http://pastebin.com/m33a04c8f and as you can see, the foreign address is 0.0.0.0, but on the ventrilo and hlds-servers, the foreign address is the correct address of
<tesseracter> zhxkII: at least wait a minute before spamming ehh?
<aspin> sm7urw:  why did you mess with firewall stuff anyway?  Its probably that, do another fresh install or waste longer finding a answer
<Pelo> gamepockets, but do you have the option to use one ? ie is there one recommended in the list ?
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: i try to have xmms, that is all, if you don't have wishes to help me that is understandable
<loud-loud> guys can anyone help me here?
<loud-loud> guys can anyone help me here?
<loud-loud> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit with nvidia driver, while shutting down or restarting, just before the computer powers off, a vertical lines appear on the screen they gradually fade out then the the computer shuts down or restarts. i tried driver 173, 180.44 and 180.51, but with no luck!!
<gamepockets> there is nothing, totally blank...
<FloodBot1> loud-loud: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !wifi |  Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sm7urw> aspin: but i just turned it off in case it had any rules. i havent added any new rules or anything.
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, fair enough. I've used xmms too, and like it, but I don't see the difference except in the name
<loud-loud> i am using ubuntu 9.04 64 bit with nvidia driver, while shutting down or restarting, just before the computer powers off, a vertical lines appear on the screen they gradually fade out then the the computer shuts down or restarts. i tried driver 173, 180.44 and 180.51, but with no luck!!
<Guest32587> i don't speak english,i want find ubuntu china irc
<sebsebseb> !china
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cirE1> i'm a newB... so i'm not understanding what to do to get JAVA on my system... i have the ubuntu logo next to some packages but not others. what would the best JAVA package be?
<yaaar> can anyone tell me how to add another resolution to my display settings?
<aspin> sm7urw: if I was running a spud server with a eth card atched I think Ubuntu would get me on the net :)
<tesseracter> i go from a working system to not getting a liveCD to boot properly! the liveCD kicks me to initramfs after a minute of trying "kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds; EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." OVER and OVER again. i cant even do a fsck.
<dr_willis> loud-loud:  so basicially the video  display is funny right befor it powers off?
<sebsebseb> cirE1: ok  no problem
<Pelo> gamepockets, ok , are you familiar with xorg.conf ?  you may want to check the file see if resolutions are listed anywhere and add the extra resolution you need manualy
<vlad> tesseracter:  on channel firefox there is nobody
<sebsebseb> cirE1: it's easy to get java and mp3 suppourt an avi and such
<yaaar> the highest system->admin->display will let me go is 800x600@60Hz, but I know my monitor will do 1280x1024@85Hz
<sm7urw> aspin: sorry, but yo lost me there.. dont understand
<sebsebseb> cirE1: sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restrictedc-extras
<aspin> sm7urw:  sry :)
<loud-loud> dr_willis: what do u mean?
<sebsebseb> cirE1: as part of that metapackage is Suns Java, and you got like press tab and  enter or something to accept the lisense agreement
<Lysi> yaaar: type gtf 1280 1024 85 to get the modeline
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two: fair enough, thank you for your cooperation
<gamepockets> pelo, can i pm u? i looked at that b 4 and im a total newb...
<aspin> sm7urw:  I would do a fresh install and take it from there
<Lysi> in a terminal
<dr_willis> loud-loud:  what do you mean.. sounded to me like you are saying.. 'when i power off the machine.. the display gives funny lines.. then powers off'
<Quatroking> is it possible to download all of the wikidocs at once?
<cirE1> ok so i put that line into the terminal? and it should do the rest?
<Quatroking> *wifidocs
<FloridaGuy> what package do i install to make a livecd of my system
<Pelo> gamepockets, upload the xorg.conf file to the pastebin and give me the url
<sebsebseb> cirE1: it will install  most of the propritary stuff yeah
<Pelo> !pastebin | gamepockets
<ubottu> gamepockets: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> cirE1: quickest and easiest way to get that stuff
<Lysi> yaaar: did you read the link I've pasted before you left?
<loud-loud> dr_willis: yes, vetrical lines, then they fade out
<sebsebseb> cirE1: and the commands always go in the terminal
<yaaar> Lysi, oh, sorry, no didn't see that
<dr_willis> loud-loud:  then the machine powers off?
<gamepockets> uh, how... sorry
<tesseracter> i go from a working system to not getting a liveCD to boot properly! the liveCD kicks me to initramfs after a minute of trying "kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds; EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." OVER and OVER again. i cant even do a fsck.
<Seven_Six_Two> lukavia, have you pastebinned the output from your attempt at compiling it?
<sebsebseb> cirE1: noticed a slight error in the command I gave though and so   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pelo> !pastebin | gamepockets check pm window
<ubottu> gamepockets check pm window: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sm7urw> aspin: okay. thanks. i will give it another try again...
<VilasBoas> Please can any one help me enabling my wireless??
<MrKeuner> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pelo> gamepockets,  also the full path to the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<loud-loud> dr_willis: yes... the restart or shutdown works fine, i mean eventually the pc powers off, but just befor that thoce vetical lines appear
<cirE1> awesome! i'll try that now. btw... loud-loud. i had the same issue in 8.10 regarding those lines when i shut down or restart.... i'm not sure if that is still the case since i upgraded 9.04 though. i will have to try it out and see if it still does that.
<dr_willis> loud-loud:  sounds like some quirk in the vudeo drivrs/card/ is this a laptop?
<Pelo> gamepockets, send your pm again
<cirE1> i believe those vertical lines might have to do something with graphics card.... do you have nvidia card?
<aspin> sm7urw:  its quite unusal for basic net connection problems
<yaaar> how to i kill my xserver? ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't seem to work
<loquitus> sebsebseb: how do I get the viewer part of x11vnc to work?
<Lysi> yaaar: does xorg look like this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/20233613/xorg.conf
<aspin> sm7urw: unless your running Solaris lol :)
<loud-loud> dr_willis: yes it is, if i disable the nvidia driver the vertical lines disappear
<sm7urw> aspin: okay. i was just thinking that it might be some other app in conflict but i dont know where to start looking or what to look for.
<lukavia> Seven_Six_Two:
<sm7urw> aspin: tnx. time to sleep
<lukavia> i made it out, 10x
<yaaar> Lysi: yes, except there are no 'option' lines at all
<yaaar> Lysi; i got that modeline. i just paste that into the 'screen' section, right?
<gamepockets> PELO i'm lost...
<dr_willis> loud-loud:  some quirk with the nvidia drivers then.. not a lot we can do about it. post a message to the forums and give the exact laptop brand/make/model and search the forums also. see if others have similer issues. Just be glad it works. :)
<Lysi> yaaar: that's just an example, the modeline goes to monitor section
<yaaar> k
<Cr0m0gliC> !find webmin
<aspin> Cr0m0gliC:  webmin is ok
<malibu> Does anyone know how to remove all defined network adapters and have ubuntu redetect them?
<cirE1> yea at first those vertical lines where annoying, but it works so i'm not complaining.. i noticed them after i installed the nvidia drivers though.
<loud-loud> dr_willis: thx a lot for ur help, and yes i posted the issue in the forums, actually a user did that befor me, and it seems that this problem only happens with 64 bit edition as that guy is also using 64 bit
<aspin> Cr0 just moved to Plesk though
<dr_willis> croddy:  webmin is not in ubuntu any more.
<tesseracter> i go from a working system to not getting a liveCD to boot properly! the liveCD kicks me to initramfs after a minute of trying "kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds; EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." OVER and OVER again. i cant even do a fsck.
<malibu> My first interface came up as eth3.. need to clean up and get it as eth0
<dr_willis> croddy:  theres ebox thats similer i hear.
<zz> hey dr_willis I think i remember you from a long time ago
<yaaar> Lysi: so i've got the modeline from gtf in the monitor section. now i just need to restart x, right? but ctrl-alt-bkspace doesn't do it...
<dr_willis> zz:  that was my evil twin.
<aspin> Webmin for is fine, just some email problems with postfix and dovecot
<Lysi> yaaar: either you add this to xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/160263/
<zz> does anyone use VLC to retrieve capture from an ivtv device?
<Lysi> or you logout and login
<CradLeRcker> I have a problem with 64 bit 9.04 ubuntu, the flash fails to play any audio in firefox or in anyother browsers.
<tobi_> !sound
<Lysi> or sudo dontzap --disable
<aspin> CradLeRcker:  have you tried Opera
<csarven> How can I backup all of my passwords and encryption keys?
<yaaar> Lysi: ok, thanks a bunch, i'll be back shortly
<CradLeRcker> ill try that aspin
<jeff__> i know this may be a little off topic, but i was wondering if an ATX12V rev.2.0 would fit a case with the description "standard ATX P/S2 power supply"
<dr_willis> CradLeRcker:  hmm flash works great here for me in 64bitness...
<aspin> CradLeRcker:  I think you will find they have the 64bit flash sorted
<aspin> have done for a while
<yaaar> word
<mikejet> dr_willis : 64bit flash crashed consistently on a webpage with 20 embedded youtubes on it.
<zhxk> excuse me how by what mean to read boot up logs?
<yaaar> Lysi: logged out/in, no change
<yaaar> still at 800x600, display settings still doesn't show a mode for 1280x1024
<aspin> when do we get chrome for linux then or is it another like from google?
<aspin> lie I mean
<csarven> Does Ubuntu 9.04 use ext4 by default?
<sebsebseb> aspin: Chrome uses Chromium which is open source, and there's a alpha of that
<sebsebseb> csarven: no
<dr_willis> mikejet:   You mean embeded flash videos?
<Lysi> yaaar: did you check options in system preferences display
<aspin> sebsebseb: cool, not tried it
<denton> Vmware Workstation has not configured my xorg.conf and a copy/paste with some tweaking should be ok right?
<denton> since were on the subject =)
<eseven73> aspin, it is a shame google touts so much about opensource/Linux this and that but yet we were the last ones to get Chrome
<mikejet> dr_willis,  youtubes specifically. It is a very simple test case to reproduce.
<sebsebseb> aspin: yeah me either yet,  it's a bit buggy I think
<sebsebseb> aspin: ,but hey it's also alpha so yeah
<zhxk> excuse me how/by what mean to read boot up logs?
<aspin> why does it take so long though
<dr_willis> mikejet:  go tell adobe? :)
<dr_willis> mikejet:  or try oprea i guess.
<sebsebseb> aspin: ,because Google don't care enough
<lwizardl> can someone help me with installing zlib on 9.04? i keep being told not found
<aspin> yeah exactly
<eseven73> because google doesnt make money from Linux
<yaaar> Lysi: sorry, what do you mean by 'check options' ?
<mikejet> dr_willis, I gave up. 32-bit seems to work okay.  I wish ubuntuforums.com was a better place for feedback.
<yaaar> Lysi: when i go to system->pref->display the highest mode it shows is 800x600@60Hz
<mikejet> What's the best website to search for ubuntu tips / help / bugs?
<denton> where can i download a standard xorg.conf file , or how do I make the system make a new one
<csarven> sebsebseb Would I have to set it to ext4 from GParted Live CD?
<dr_willis> mikejet:  last i watched on the forums.. the messages were flying by so fast..  i saw 10 replies in 2 min to one post..
<dr_willis> mikejet:  almost as fast as here on IRC.
<deminished> any one here a mod/admin on ubuntuforums.com ?
<aspin> sebsebseb: funny how goggle earth works though lol
<Lysi> yaaar: try with screen section
<mikejet> dr_willis, They should just delete every message over 2 years old.  I hate gaving google searches giving me old answers on old versions first.
<Digit0> hey
<yaaar> Lysi: you mean putting the modeline in screen instead of monitor?
<Digit0> I have a problem with 9.04
<mikejet> dr_willis, I'm not interested in any technical advise before 2006.
<Digit0> ALL the videogames in fullscreen, dont really go fullscren, there are black areas on each side
<Lysi> yaaar: yep
<yaaar> k
<Digit0> any idea why this happens ?
<tesseracter> i go from a working system to not getting a liveCD to boot properly! the liveCD kicks me to initramfs after a minute of trying "kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds; EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode." OVER and OVER again. i cant even do a fsck.
<eseven73> so add 2008 or 2009 at the end of your search, works 90% of the time
<sebsebseb> aspin: yeah, but it's also a stupid .bin file
<eseven73> while you're at it add "SOLVED" to that search
<sebsebseb> aspin: why  does the propritary stuff have to use .bin, why can't they  just provide  debs and rpms and tar.gz's for distros
<gbp4dt5> hopefully  ubuntu is more tolerant than ubuntu-fr ( Nicolas Coevoet banned on sight)
<aspin> sebsebseb: not open you mean
<sebsebseb> aspin: .bin is the stupid propritary program format for Linux
<denton> would sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg write me a new xorg file??
<sebsebseb> aspin: uh don't know if .bin is propritary, but it's the format the propritary stuff tends to go in
<denton> and if so, i would need to copy it and over write the older one right?
<dr_willis>  .bin just means binary, and an executable isntaller often.
<aspin> sebsebseb: yeah, I would ban it from Linux altogether if they dont want to share
<yaaar> brb
<tesseracter> i want to reinstall gnome. apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop did NOT work. help?
<dr_willis> a .bin file 'COULD' be simple sh script
<aspin> either buy it or f****k off lol
<aspin> sry
<CradLeRcker> aspin opera doesnt work either
<CradLeRcker> the sound isnt working there
<aspin> CradLeRcker:  work on it a bit
<CradLeRcker> :|
<CradLeRcker> wat do u mean
<aspin> CradLeRcker:  what exactly is the prblem
<Jrriorer> the ubuntu's livecd ( or installation) does't work in my notebook, can anyone help me?
<zhxk> does it mean that if bootlogd can't log no other program can log eihter in ubuntu?
 * aspin scrolls up
<Jrriorer> it goes to black screen
<denton> Its a legit question guys, and its a yes/no question.
<eseven73> !patience | denton
<ubottu> denton: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<denton> okay. im sorry
<eseven73> :)
<CradLeRcker> aspin im having audio problems in general, i cant play two programs at once. like vlc and amorak cant play music at the same time. and i hear no audio from youtube in general regardless of the browser
<aspin> whats dentons Q
<denton> I like to help others  too
<keinj> hi
<aspin> CradLeRcker:  not playing 2 things at once in Linux is not a bug :)  its quite normal lol
<denton> aspin: in a nutshell, im remaking my xorg.conf file
<keinj> hey there
<unkmar> denton: go under the assumping that it overwrites the orignal and create your own backup file.
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: do u use pulseaudio
<aspin> I saw your post earlier
<Jrriorer> the ubuntu's livecd ( or installation) does't work in my notebook, can anyone help me? it goes to black screen, i also tried boot in safevideo mode and nothing
<luckyone> is there a netbookhello all
<denton> aspin: vmware workstation did not properly configure my xorg.conf.
<unkmar> s/assumping/assumption.
<luckyone> hello all *
<Minipen> hello :)
<fisinen> hey where is a good place to buy ubuntu machines preinstalled?
<luckyone> fisinen: system76.com
<denton> unkmar: the only thing in xorg.conf is 1 line anyway
<aspin> denton, open the file and take a look
<fisinen> is nixsys any good?
<Minipen> Did someone know a little about alsa, pulse audio and so on here, please ?
<gbp4dt5> Minipen, not me hope there is a guru
<Minipen_> sorry, irc bug...
<CradLeRcker> lysi no i dont use pulse
<Minipen_> did someone made a answer to me :D
<denton> aspin: xorg.conf only has "Section "ServerFlags" Option "DontZap" False :P
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: a reason why not?
<aspin> denton:  look at your current xorg file
<yaaar> Lysi: moving that modeline makes X not work
<CradLeRcker> lysi it doesnt work
<Cr0m0gliC> Installed webmin, apache2 and vsftpd on my Ubuntu server, but cant contact any of the websites I've tried to set up, nor webmin! I do, however, get contact with both my ventrilo server and my half-life dedicated server... netstat -plant provides this (for apache2 and perl): http://pastebin.com/m33a04c8f and as you can see, the foreign address is 0.0.0.0, but on the ventrilo and hlds-servers, the foreign address is the correct address of
<denton> aspin : in /etc/X11/xorg.conf path?
<aspin> thats where it usually is I belivev
<denton> thats my current file then :)
<aspin> any backup files in there
<denton> im on virtual manager workstation running linux in windows
<denton> hm.. Not that I know of
<Lysi> yaaar: please have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<denton> aspin: where would they usually be
<aspin> like right next to it with a .01 ext
<NimbleRabit> My sound in ubuntu 1.10 periodically stops working, and I have to restart my computer.  Any idea how I can fix it without restarting?
<denton> ok ill check
<aspin> or something like that
<homeskill> sometimes when i close firefox, the process is still running and i can't restart firefox. is the right thing to do to 'kill -9' the pid of firefox or should i do somethin else?
<ralmar> Hey guys, I currently have ubuntu 8.10 and an ATI RADEON HD4830. Are there problems with 9.04 and this card? Thanks
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: which ubuntu
<Brooklyn> kool
<CradLeRcker> jaunty 64 bit
<Burke9077> ralmar:  I have a similar card, and I had no problem with the update.
<eseven73> NimbleRabit, could try sudo alsa force-reload
<tesseracter> NimbleRabit: is 1.10 really what version you are using?
<Brooklyn> Netbook Remix is Hot..
<ralmar> burke9077 thanks
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm making a new desktop and would like to have multiple monitors. Any advice when selecting graphics card?
<NimbleRabit> tesseracter: sorry 8.10 lol
<luckyone> is there a specific channel for netbook remix?
<Rat409> homeskill: killall firefox or kill #pid
<Lysi> ﻿﻿CradLeRcker: No probs with Hardy here 64bit
<aspin> ralmar: I have hd2400 and all is ok but yours is newer
<NimbleRabit> eseven73: I'll try that thanks
<CradLeRcker> i have a problem tho :|
<venkat> Any update on (what appears to be a regression issue) with ATI and xorg-driver-fglrx package on jaunty?
<aspin> what happened to jack sparrow
<Minipen_> did someone know pulse audio ? I try using a usb microphone but fail
<aspin> he was always on here helping
<denton> aspin : sudo cd /etc/X11/ no such command :P
<eseven73> aspin, he was on earlier today
<NimbleRabit> eseven73: no luck thanks though
<eseven73> NimbleRabit, hmmm ok that usually works 99% of the time :D
<xceev> hello ubuntu users, is it possible to change the own uid in xterm and which command?
<denton> ill over write the xorg.conf file.. anyways, if i gotta re-install it only takes 10 minutes
<adekobe> anyone having issues with 9.04 upgrade? nautilus won't start when a cd-rom is in the drive.
<aspin> denton: try sudo edit etc etc etc
<fisinen> solexious|netbk I have 2 system with multi monitor setup and one has nvidia 9600gt, the other a radeon 3650
<denton> okay..
<Jrriorer> the ubuntu's livecd ( or installation) does't work in my notebook, can anyone help me? it goes to black screen, i also tried boot in safevideo mode and nothing... its an amazonpc
<fisinen> both work fine on 810 for me
<_gama> is there any way to sepperate partitions with ubuntu 9.04 so home is not the same as root??
<aspin> sry Debian user here
<eseven73> NimbleRabit, oh, did you set all your sound options to ALSA first?
<eseven73> forgot that step
<venkat> Any update on (what appears to be a regression issue) with ATI and xorg-driver-fglrx package on jaunty?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: what is the problem with pulseaudio?
<Appl3Kork> i extracted a folder from a tarball, but now i can't access the folder, or even delete it?
<CradLeRcker> lysi there is no audio when i use it
<Minipen_>  ﻿CradLeRcker: Same question : what is the problem with pulseaudio?
<lukavia> can anybody send me alsa 1.0.19 in PM or e-mail
<crdlb> venkat: what exactly are you referring to? the fact that it doesn't support R500 or below?
<CradLeRcker> when i go to system>preference>sound
<aspin> venkat: my ati 3d is fine hd 2400 pro
<lukavia> the official site don't work
<CradLeRcker> and change it to pulse it doesnt work
<Hasanibrahim> hi, i am trying to convert some images files ' size with this code
<Hasanibrahim> find -name "*.gif"|while read f;do convert -resize 200x38 "$f" "../bayirsan/a/$f";done
<venkat> crdlb: it appears to not work with my ATI radeon 2400 HD whereas with intrepid it worked just fine 'out of the box'
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: there are some plugin you may install with Synaptic
<CradLeRcker> such as?
<Burke9077> Minipen_: I don't know exactly, but a lot of people have had troubles in the switch.  I've only ever worked with the alsamixer, so I could't tell you for sure.
<crdlb> venkat: well, there's nothing ubuntu can do about bugs in the proprietary ATI driver
<Hasanibrahim> but it doesn't effect
<venkat> aspin: I have same card as you, how did you get it working?
<_gama> any ideas
<Lysi> search for pulseaudio and gstreamer
<Hasanibrahim> what's the wrong do you think in this code -> find -name "*.gif"|while read f;do convert -resize 200x38 "$f" "../myfile$f";done
<aspin> venkat: no special stuff, basic install then added the prp card
<venkat> crdlb: of course not, I was just seeing if the reason for the regression had been discovered
<crdlb> venkat: no, it's proprietary :)
<venkat> aspin: i did apt-get etc etc restared and X bam,  nothing
<aspin> thats what I like about Ubuntu
<dr_willis> Hasanibrahim:  watch out for spaces in filenames.. when doing stuff like that..
<Hasanibrahim> dr_willis:
<ienorand> lukavia: https://launchpad.net/alsa ?
<Hasanibrahim> it's converting but not 200 x 38
<aspin> I just installed, booted then when I got to desktop it asked if I wanted to install the prop driver
<Hasanibrahim> like 200 x 12 or 200 x 55
<Hasanibrahim> etc. etc.
<zhxk> !bootlogd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlogd
<aspin> yes please
<zhxk> !bootlog
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootlog
<Hasanibrahim> or *** x 38
<Hasanibrahim> i want both
<venkat> aspin: I tried this on Kubuntu, I'm on ubuntu now, I'll see if it works here, shouldn't make a difference really but I'll see anyway
<eseven73> !info bootlog
<ubottu> Package bootlog does not exist in jaunty
<ienorand> lukavia: sorry, saw that was wrong version..
<lukavia> ienorand: in this site i don't see 1.0.19
<lukavia> :)
<dr_willis> Hasanibrahim:    i often make a script that just 'gerneates the commands' that do the work. then sh those commands. :) but im old fashioned.  heh
<aspin> venkat: just install, boot and wait a bit, then update and wait a bit
<dr_willis> Hasanibrahim:  try  one 'part' at a time and see if theres some typo, or quirk going on  i guess
<Are-> hmm
<lukavia> can anybody send me alsa 1.0.19 in PM or e-mail
<venkat> aspin: installing now
<Are-> unsure if this is really an ubuntu problem, but...
<dtchen> lukavia: err, you can compile it yourself
<aspin> venkat:  :)
<CradLeRcker> lysi i already have both of them installed
<Are-> firefox keeps telling me I need to restart it due to an update o_o
<dtchen> lukavia: if you're so inclined, there're scripts to do it for you, even
<lukavia> dtchen: rrrr, tell me the way pls
<Are-> my windows partition doesn't suffer from the same o_O
<ienorand> lukavia: maybe: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/alsa-driver
<amdFANBOY> just an FYI, i was working along on my fresh 9.04 ext4 system, when i got a transmission error saying something like can't download "read-only file system".  then i restarted and now it can't boot in, same error read-only filesystem.  it told me to run an fsck, and i did, and i fixed a bunch of errors and rebooted.  and it worked.  weird eh?
<Hasanibrahim> dr_willis: i could't do both: i want to convert 200 x 38 all files, but when i try this, it converts 200 x ** or *** x 38
<aspin> venkat:  just wait a bit, took a bout 5 minutes for me, then I got the notification, prop drive available
<xiaolindraconis> big problem guys
<aspin> yes please
<Are-> Anyone got any idea what hte problem can be? :/
<ienorand> amdFANBOY: I got that before as well.
<xiaolindraconis> i followed a tutorial to move my home directory to a new partition
<xiaolindraconis> but instead of it being /home its /home/home
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: ok, the config should be consistent in sound (panel)
 * Are- wines :P
<amdFANBOY> ienorand: huh same system as me?
<Appl3Kork> i'm trying to install songbird, and i installed it from a .deb, but when i try to open it, it never opens a window
<Appl3Kork> but it says it's running
<Lysi> and system preferences audio
<ienorand> amdFANBOY: And you are running on a plain HD (i'm on 9.04 ext4 xps1530)
<Are-> Firefox keeps telling me to restart due to an update...everytime
<Lysi> e.g. module output: capture Alsa via pulse (or alike)
<ssj4Gogeta> I'm trying to upgrade to 9.04, but i'm getting just 20 kBps? is it just me?
<amdFANBOY> ienorand: 9.04 ext4 amd64, two hard drives, no raid or anything
<venkat> Another question, I keep getting "hash mismatch" error when doing apt-get update???
<slops> hey all
<slops> question
<CradLeRcker> lysi were would i change this
<venkat> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<lukavia> ienorand: hmm, kind of hard for noob like me
<aspin> venkat: not had that one sry
<xiaolindraconis> will someone please help me fix my /home directory??
<slops> i just made the switch from windows to ubuntu and i would like to have a second task bar on my second monitor like ultra mon for windows
<aspin> xiaolindraconis:  mv and del comes to mind
<slops> can any one point me where or how i can do this
<ienorand> amdFANBOY: I'm running everything off a usb stick, and I presumed that was why it flailed, then it might be due to the general ext4 issues then..
<eseven73> !yay | slops
<ubottu> slops: Glad you made it! :-)
<dr_willis> slops:  add a new panel. move it over.  add the proper panel applet/widgets to it.
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: in menu system preferences audio and speaker symbol settings
<slops> when i tried that i said put it ont he right
<amdFANBOY> ienorand: thats sort of disconcerting, i barely did anything.  i was downloading with transmission, think thats what did it.
<slops> and it put it on the right side of the left moniootr
<dr_willis> slops:  yea.. odd. i used to be able to drag it to the 2nd monitor under  the older releases
<ssj4Gogeta> please can someone tell me if there's a faster way to get 9.04. I'm doing an update through update manager and getting 20 kBps
<CradLeRcker> lysi u mean sound?
<emretemp> well I'm trying to learn sending/getting mails with postfix. so far so good. but can't read my local emails since I decide to use MailDir format.  Tried "mailx" and "nail" , neither of them is succesfull. If i use mbox format all is fine. so anyone knows if it is possible to read incoming mails with mailx and/or nail with maildir format?
<slops> i am on 9.04
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: or open gstreamer-properties in a terminal
<CradLeRcker> sound preferences?
<ienorand> lukavia: um, what do you need alsa for, and does not the packages from debian work?
<aspin> xiaolindraconis: if its a fresh install, try again but be careful on the partitioning
<CradLeRcker> mhmmk
<dr_willis> ssj4Gogeta:  download the alt-installer cd with bitrorrent and use it to do upgrade
<jason_> Has anybody used GAdmin Tools for Samba with Ubuntu?
<aspin> xiaolindraconis: I al never happy unless I get a perfect install
<bryan> how do install a vnc server in xubuntu?
<csarven> Is there a way to backup (export) Passwords in 8.10?
<Lysi> yep, could be sound, I have [de]
<dr_willis> slops:  hold down the alt key, click/drag to other monitor. :)
<CradLeRcker> lysi ok i opened it up and changed it to pulse
<CradLeRcker> but the test makes no sound
<lukavia> ienorand: i don't have JACK slider, so i don't have headphones sound
<eseven73> bryan, sudo aptitude install x11vnc      should do it.
<slops> ok let me try
<dr_willis> slops: ' do or do not, theer is no try young jedi!'
<dr_willis> :)
<kevin__> heyyy
 * aspin starts a film
<slops> got it thanks
<slops> well i am not new to linux
<slops> just new to buntu
<lukavia> ienorand: thy work, just for now, i can;t download them, there is a problem maybe with the site
<ienorand> amdFANBOY: Yea, I was editing my sources list... appeared random, also I got something worse later, which meant that grub couldn't even mount the partiton, however a manual e2fsck from live solved everything miraculously there as well...
 * ienorand hates when people leaves just as you reply...
<JumboJellyfish> ?
<dr_willis> slops:  i think they just adeed that 'gotta hold alt to drag it over' feature to make it harder to accidently move the panels.
<lukavia> ienorand: i have 1.0.18 and i want 1.0.19 because i know they work
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: please work through this troubleshooting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Lysi>  
<slops> dr_willis, thanks very much for the help
<CradLeRcker> mhmm k thx lysi
<mhilinski> hi everyone
<slops> now can i minise to this taskbar?
<aspin> anyone know about this dr web virus stuff,
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Baje> Yo
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ienorand> lukavia: and the debian packages does not do?
<xceev> how do I change the id number whithout sudo?
<maxer> where can i get a driver for my lg phillips laptop so i can get passt 800x600?
<lukavia> ienorand: i just put ubuntu 9.04, they have 1.0.18 , and there is no sound in my headphones
<lukavia> 1.0.19 HAS !!!
<nseltzer1> I'm back to having an issue with my wireless card. It seems to keep rejecting the WPA2 password that I enter, but when I look at the passkey that it returns, it's not the same. Any ideas? Suggestions?
<frank_> anyone know if firefox has a memory leak?
<lukavia> '_
<lukavia> ;)
<LjL> frank_: *one* memory leak?
<frank_> :D
<frank_> LjL: guessing thats a yes?
<maxer> laptop monitor drivers? best place to look?
<frank_> is there a fix?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: the settings you made in 'sound' need to be consistent with settings (right click) in speaker symbol
<arash__> upgrading to 9.04 makes my mouse behad odd
<arash__> *behave
<Appl3Kork> does anyone use songbird?
<ienorand> lukavia: then download them from here: http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/alsa-driver....
<slops> dr_willis, how do i minimize to this new task bar?
<ienorand> lukavia: sorry http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/alsa-driver
<Appl3Kork> does anyone use songbird?
<CaneToad> what does 32-bit Ubuntu do on a machine with 4gigs of ram?
<eseven73> !anyone | Appl3Kork
<ubottu> Appl3Kork: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ienorand> CaneToad: runs
<Appl3Kork> or does anyone know why when i try to start songbird, it doesn't open
<Appl3Kork> it shows it in the tray "starting songbird" but then it just goes away
<Appl3Kork> and the process is still running for it
<ienorand> CaneToad: Might have problem with video cards not being able to allocate memory...
<bryan> i tried sudo aptitude install x11vnc, but how do i launch it?
<cirE2> ok so my screen froze and the ctrl + alt + backspace didn't work
<CaneToad> ienorand: :)  Is 32 bit Ubuntu able to use the full 4gigs?
<amigamia> i used wubi to install ubuntu on a server. i wanted to remove the windows. can i just use gparted to do the task? how will it effect ubuntu if i remove windows? how can i preserve my ubuntu environment?
<ienorand> Appl3Kork: Try starting from termianl and see is there are any clear eror messages...
<arash__> upgrading to 9.04 makes my mouse behave oddly? I have single clicks acting like double clicks
<low1> Is there someone who use atmail?
<bryan> i tried sudo aptitude install x11vnc, but how do i launch it?
<eseven73> bryan, man x11vnc
<ienorand> CaneToad: 32bit limits apply obviously.
<Appl3Kork> how do i view the errors?
<demon012> ok nn all im off
<eseven73> nn demon012
<tonyyarusso> Could someone help me figure out a USB wireless adapter?  It's the Linksys WUSB54GC, which is supposedly fully supported.  (I'm on 8.10 currently btw)  It shows up in 'lsusb', but not in 'ifconfig -a'.
<demon012> night eseven73
<Appl3Kork> ienorand: how do i view the errors in terminal?
<Mew-Chan> Permission denied (publickey,password) <<<< help (how do i fix that)
<lukavia> ienorand: i tried those sites, i can't download anything from them, i can not believe the problem is in my ISP ??!
<nseltzer1> I'm back to having an issue with my wireless card. It seems to keep rejecting the WPA2 password that I enter, but when I look at the passkey that it returns it's not the same. Any ideas? Suggestions?
<CaneToad> ienorand: if ubuntu 32-bit doesn't use some of the ram, can the rest be set up as a ramdisk?
<TopBunny88>   !wpa | nseltzer1
<ubottu> nseltzer1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lukavia> ienorand: can you try download the driver file from the ALSA site, and try to send it to me ?
<fortunev_> I am trying to display a background image using Applications > Settings > Desktop, but I only see the background color I have set, and no background image. Any ideas why my backgrounds are not being displayed?
<cirE2> are there any other keys that would help in case of a screen freeze??
<bc> can anyone tell me if postfix on 9.04 uses pam authentication for sasl?
<Lysi> ﻿cirE2: sudo dontzap --disable
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, my xsession keeps logging me out for no reason when i play rhythmbox
<lukavia> ienorand: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
<lukavia> is the link !
<Pelo> does the mac version use grub ?
<cirE2> ok great would that command stop the freezing?
<JFactor47> Hello, I have been having some application fullscreen issues, I am using jaunty and Nvidia 180 driver
<Lysi> ﻿﻿cirE2: no the command enables ctrl+alt+backspace
<lukavia> JFactor47: what CPU you use >
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me?
<cirE2> oh ok! great!!
<JFactor47> AMD64
<amigamia> i used wubi to install ubuntu on a server. i wanted to remove the windows. can i just use gparted to do the task? how will it effect ubuntu if i remove windows? how can i preserve my ubuntu environment?
<linoxman> hi people. I install the jaunty in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, this freeze on a blank screen with prompt. When i type any other key, this shutdown. Any idea ?
<Lysi> ﻿﻿﻿cirE2: or logout and login
<lukavia> JFactor47: you need to game a little bit more with nvidia drivers
<amigamia> forget it
<bryan> after the first command it said cannot find package whose name or description matched "x11 vnc"
<cirE2> lysi: can't only the mouse cursor moves around the screen. i can't click anything or move anything
<hello> dfds
<JFactor47> lukavia: game? that is what I am doing and the games in fullscreen are cut off at the bottom
<hello> hello
<Lysi> ﻿cirE2: or ctrl+SysRq+K
<darthphunk> Hello guys.  I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04.  After a reboot, I am able to log in, but I get nothing but a black screen and a mouse cursor.
<lukavia> JFactor47: man, i meant that you must try Restricted drivers, EnvyNG, and some like these
<slops> dr_willis, how do i minimize to this new task bar?
<xceev> hi, how do you change in bash the id number of a user?
<fortunev_> darthphunk: I am having a similar issue. I cant display a background
<cirE2> lysi: thanks
<JFactor47> lukavia: EnvyNG? I am using the Nvidia 180 restricted driver
<Appl3Kork> so how do i view the fucking errors in terminal?
#ubuntu 2009-04-29
<keroy> hi
<bryan> after entering sudo aptitude install x11 vnc,  it said cannot find package whose name or description matched "x11 vnc"
<cirE2> it said sudo dontzap --disable not found
<JFactor47> lukavia: I am just having issues when I hit alt-enter to go to fullscreen, the bottom of the screen is cut off
<Appl3Kork> so how do i view the fucking errors in terminal?
<keroy> spricht hier jemand deutsch
<cirE2> sudo: dontzap: command not found
<darthphunk> fortunev_: I'm not able to do anything.  Just a blank screen and no icons, no nothing.
<lukavia> JFactor47: sometimes Restricted drivers don't work, uninstall them (uncheck them) and install EnvyNG
<jason_> Has anybody used GAdmin Tools for Samba with Ubuntu?
<Appl3Kork> so how do i view the fucking errors in terminal?
<Appl3Kork> so how do i view the fucking errors in terminal?
<FloodBot1> Appl3Kork: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Caesi> hi all, how can I unrar 2 rar files? thnx
<eseven73> !ohmy | Appl3Kork
<fortunev_> darthphunk: does alt-f2 bring up a run dialogue?
<linoxman> hi people. I install the jaunty in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, this freeze on a blank screen with prompt. When i type any other key, this shutdown. I have checked the logs, but dosent find nothing. Any idea ?
<emretemp> well I'm trying to learn sending/getting mails with postfix. so far so good. but can't read my local emails since I decide to use MailDir format.  Tried "mailx" and "nail" , neither of them is succesfull. If i use mbox format all is fine. so anyone knows if it is possible to read incoming mails with mailx and/or nail with maildir format?
<lukavia> JFactor47: this application allows you to define and install the RIGHT driver for you
<jazzwhiz> i'm compiling amarok 2 beta from source and getting mysqld error messages. i've scoured google to no success. does anyone have a fix?
<Lysi> ﻿﻿cirE2: ok you need to install dontzap
<bryan> after entering sudo aptitude install x11 vnc,  it said cannot find package whose name or description matched "x11 vnc"
<eseven73> its x11vnc not x11 vnc
<Appl3Kork> sorry I'm just a little annoyed, that I sit here forever and can't get a simple question answered
<lukavia> JFactor47: i am not sure than, just givvin' clues :)
<mixter> quit
<jhass840> Does anyone in here use alarm-clock?
<bryan> yeah that's what i meant to type that's what i entered
<keroy> hi   sry  spricht hier jemand deutsch
<cirE2> ok i did 'sudo apt-get install dontzap'
<slops> does any one know how to minimize progs to the seconf task bar?
<jazzwhiz> anyone compiled the new amarok?
<lukavia> can anybody access http://www.alsa-project.org/
<linoxman> jhass840, i try, but freeze gnome
<cirE2> and then 'sudo dontzap -d'
<chrisbaughtman> does anyone know what to do bout bad graphics
<darthphunk> fortunev_: no... nothing.  I can move the piointer... thats all.
<jhass840> linoxman: yeah, I know.  I'm trying to fix that problem but I don't know what's wrong
<enigma> Web browsers aren't using correct colour schemes because of my system colours. I can't see many fonts because they're too light and location bars are all black. How can I fix it so that the web broswer uses it's own colours and fonts, etc?
<eseven73> Appl3Kork, 1500+ users doesnt = instant answers, most of them are Away, just keep asking like every 10 mins :)
<Lysi> ﻿﻿﻿cirE2: or you add this to your xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/160263/
<phower> is there any intel driver that works with jaunty and 945GM ?
<bryan> after entering sudo aptitude install x11 vnc,  it said cannot find package whose name or description matched "x11vnc"
<linoxman> jhass840, i use now, crontab with zenity
<jazzwhiz> anyone successfully compiled amarok 2 beta?
<bryan> after entering sudo aptitude install x11vnc,  it said cannot find package whose name or description matched "x11vnc"
<eseven73> bryan,  try this http://www.google.com/search?q=x11vnc+Ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Lysi> ﻿cirE2: however you should investigate the cause of X freeze
<cirE2> i have to go
<cirE2> i'll be back in a few
<sliwek> hello
<cirE2> i don't know how to investigate that
<Lysi> wait a second
<fortunev_> darthphunk: are you using Xfce session? When you login check sessions. Make sure Xfce is selected
<mbrigdan> Hello, I need some help. I installed a package a while ago that acted as a "three strikes" firewall for ssh, but I can't remembered if I configured it, and I can remember its name. Anyone know what I'm taking about?
<JFactor47> lukavia: thank you
<linoxman> hi guys. I install the jaunty in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, this freeze on a blank screen with prompt. When i type any other key, this shutdown. I have checked the logs, but dosent find nothing. Any idea ?
<sliwek> Hello, need help with Huawei E630 PCMCIA
<aspin> Caesi install rar for starters maybe
<jason_> Has anybody used GAdmin Tools for Samba with Ubuntu?
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering what should I use to back up my dvd collection with ubuntu?
<Pelo> anyone have the correct syntax to add a screen resolution manualy to xorg.conf ?
<eseven73> bryan, if that doesnt help, here's the Ubuntu VNC client/Server help page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<slops> does any one know how to minimize progs to the second task bar?
<darthphunk> fortunev_:  i don't see XFCe as an otion.  I have XClient Script, GNOME, Secure Remote Connection, Failsafe Gnome and Failsafe Terminal
<srayahu> I am using Jaunty. My sound is all messed up. Anytime a sound plays, through start-up, song, etc. it sounds as if the speakers are turned up way too loud even if the sound is down low. Help?
<enigma> Can someone help me change Firefox settings so that it just uses normal font colours instead of system colours so I can see certain websites and my location bar isn't pitch black?
<homeskill> _gama that really has nothin to do with which version, or even distro, of linux you're using
<Lysi> Pelo: ﻿https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<homeskill> nm
<eseven73> srayahu, check your levels with alsamixer
<yrjokin> someone told me installing virtualbox from their website would be different from using apt-get - which is best?
<Pelo> Lysi, thanks
<fortunev_> darthphunk: sorry I am thinking xubuntu. Try selecting gnome, and then logging in
<Caesi> aspin: how? :)
<eseven73> the websites yrjokin
<eseven73> it supports USB
<lukavia> ienorand: can you try download the driver file from the ALSA site, and try to send it to me ?
<dcomxx> hi! i got a question - i got 2 ubuntu systems running in vms and i want to connect with ssh from one to another but i always get connection refused - how do i have to config it so i can connect ?
<yrjokin> eseven73: any distinct reason why?
<srayahu> eseven73: I will check it now. I will report back in a second.
<aspin> search the software stuff for starters :)
<eseven73> yrjokin, USB support :D
<lukavia> ienorand: excuse me, it wasnot exactly for you :)
<Elite> Hey guys, how do I use a PCI modem in linux?
<lukavia> can you try download the driver file from the ALSA site, and try to send it to me ?
<sliwek> I`ll try to clear my prob: I have Huawei E630 PCMCIA HSDPA mobile modem device which is seen by system as /dev/sda (mass storage device) and I have no idea how to make it a modem seen by system on mayube /dev/ttyUSB0 ????? any ideas ?
<scarab_> /server irc.icq.com
<eseven73> yrjokin, there might be even more reason than USB support, but im not aware of them, that was reason enough for me :D
<srayahu> eseven73: That doesn't help at all. Could it be the drivers?
<darthphunk> fortunev_: I did that, logged in, got happy jungle music... same blank screen.  Alt-f2 does nothing
<srayahu> The sound goes up and down, but even at it's lowest level the sound is just terrible.
<eseven73> srayahu, possibly.
<jtholmes> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<yrjokin> eseven73: thanks
<ienorand> lukavia: that is source code you're aware?
<eseven73> !sound | srayahu
<ubottu> srayahu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ienorand> lukavia: And indeed it seems like their ftp is down
<a-stray-cat`> anyone have any latex editor recommendations?
<lukavia> ienorand: god damn it, it seems like that it is...........
<Iceman_B|SSH> is there any way of specifying wildcards when I do "aptitude show <pkgename>" ?
<lukavia> i am trying for someone nas the file
<Elite> Hey guys, I have a PCI modem in my linux box that is detected, how do i Use this modem to connect to the internet using SSH?
<lukavia> +has
<enigma> Does anyone know how to configure Firefox so that it has a readable font colour without having to change my desktop appearance?
<fortunev_> darthphunk: not sure where to go next. : (
<amseidler> Hi
<amseidler> I need some help
<linoxman> hi guys. I install the jaunty in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, this freeze on a blank screen with prompt. When i type any other key, this shutdown. I have checked the logs, but dosent find nothing. Any idea ?
<darthphunk> fortunev_: Ok.  Thanks for your help!
<jtholmes> amseidler, ask your question see if anyone answers
<sliwek> enigma: menu-EDIT>PREFERENCES>....
<lukavia> ienorand: is there any other sites that i will look for the file ? like archive sites or something ?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, ive run through the troubleshooting
<amseidler> When I receive a new IM my computer's speakers play the new IM sound, as well as a terrible sound with it
<CradLeRcker> and ive come across a problem
<amseidler> The sound is hard to explain - it's just annoying
<amseidler> It just started doing it today
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: yep
<CradLeRcker> i cant seem to install the linux-sound-base
<apollo_> #ubuntu-ru
<CradLeRcker> when i run sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: you mean alsa-base?
<darthphunk> Hello all.  Can anyone else give me an idea of what to try?  I tried upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04.  All seemed to go well. After I log in, I hear the jungle login music, but then get only a blank screen and mouse pointer.  Nothing else.
<changeling> I need help with firestarter, i need to be sure my firewall is blocking all possible threats.. if i remember correctly there is a place i can go online for it to check..
<xtermgirl> hi
<amseidler> When I receive a new IM my computer's speakers play the new IM sound, as well as a terrible sound with it
<enigma> sliwek, didn't do crap.
<Dayofswords> hello?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  yes that as well
<CradLeRcker> and the alsa-utils
<jtholmes> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<rrplay> changeling: the place maybe called Shields-up
<bobstro> darthphunk:  have you tried it as another user? i've had similar happen when settings for my regular user caused problems on upgrade.
<tofu> SUCK IT
<eseven73> !ohmy | tofu
<ubottu> tofu: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<amseidler> When I receive a new IM my computer's speakers play the new IM sound, as well as a terrible sound with it
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: what does is mean you can't install? via Synaptic?
<Madboogies> darthphunk: When I enabled Compiz and tried to turn on my desktop effects I had the same thing happen
<changeling> thanks ubotto
<bobstro> darthphunk:  in extreme cases, i've renamed .gnome2 to get a default desktop back.
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  i used the terminal
<CradLeRcker> says some errors occured
<amseidler> When I receive a new IM my computer's speakers play the new IM sound, as well as a terrible sound with it
<Elite> Hey guys, I have a PCI modem in my linux box that is detected, how do i Use this modem to connect to the internet using SSH?
<bobstro> amseidler:  are all sounds distorted, or just THAT sound?
<Madboogies> darthphunk:  maybe its compiz related
<amseidler> bobstro: just THAT sound
<bobstro> Elite:  do you have a dial-up ISP?
<nseltzer1> Now when I try to connect to the WAP, I am being asked for a WEP key... my router is WPA.
<amseidler> bobstro: everything else works fine
<Elite> bobstro: yes
<jason_> Has anybody used GAdmin Tools for Samba with Ubuntu?
<bobstro> amseidler:  have you tried playing THAT sounds with another player?
<ienorand> lukavia: again and again: Why not use the debs from debian page [exclamation mark][question mark]
<amseidler> bobstro: no, I haven't. It's a sound that's incorporated with pidgin
<amseidler> Everything else is fine
<bobstro> Elite:  well... you need to get connected via dial-up 1st. then ssh is used normally. or am i misunderstanding what you mean?
<darthphunk> bobstro: I think I only have one user wet up.  is there a default admin account that is available to try?  Forgive me I'm still learning Linux.
<Lysi> ﻿﻿CradLeRcker: then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<tofu> I am using Ubuntu Linux on a Dell Mini 9 netbook with an external USB hardrive IDE
<darthphunk> bobstro: oops... wet=set
<linoxman> hi guys. I install the jaunty in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, this freeze on a blank screen with prompt. When i type any other key, this shutdown. I have checked the logs, but dosent find nothing. Any idea ?
<Elite> bobstro: kinda I wanna use ssh to set it all up since I have no keyboard/mouse/and monitor on that machine
<lukavia> ienorand: i am not sure in my actions :-/
<Dayofswords> why is Linux so confusing...
<bobstro> darthphunk:  hmm... worst-case, you can log in using the command line and create a new account.
<bobstro> Dayofswords:  everything new is confusing at first. be patient. it's worth it.
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: in Jaunty sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bobstro> Elite:  i'm not sure i understand what you mean then.
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  im getting erros
<darthphunk> bobstro: I'll ive that a try.  I'll also try disabling compiz.  Thanks!
<lukavia> ienorand: can you guide me ?
<eseven73> Confusing? You should have tried linux 15 years ago, it's a walk in the park now a days
<bobstro> darthphunk:  that might work -- can you get to those settings?
<tofu> 15 years ago it was a challenge
<tofu> now its a piece of cake
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: copy&paste errors here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ienorand> lukavia: in that case, building alsa from source, (which is what the alsa homepage has) will be even trickier...
<ienorand> lukavia: I could try...
<Kangarooo> how can  use email with my nickname? kangarooo@ubuntu.com |?
<srayahu> Does someone know how to check which kind of soundcard I have without opening my box?
<jtholmes> srayahu, lspci -vvv
<bobstro> srayahu:  lspci will probably show it.
<daftykins> do you know if it's a PCI card?
<daftykins> ^
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160299/
<ienorand> lukavia: so dl _alsa-base_ and _linux-sound-base_ from http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/alsa-driver
<neskat> Anyone know why fglrx kills X with a ati radeon 2400 pro, I've heard a few others have got it to work
<neskat> *2400 hd
<srayahu> jtholmes, bobstra, thanks
<daftykins> this jaunty? think there's something about the new X.org not liking fglrx
<daftykins> @ neskat
<daftykins> ^
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker:  close all other apps for updating, decide either terminal or synaptic
<darthphunk> bobstro: Nope.  Thought I would poke around in the internet to see if there was a way to disable compiz via the terminal.
<neskat> daftykins: someone told me in here, a few mins ago that it 'just worked' for them
<daftykins> ah i'm only passing on what i vaguely heard neskat , also in here, google may prove me wrong
<tofu> I used RedHat Linux 15 years ago
<bobstro> darthphunk:  well, rename your ~/.gnome2 directory should work.
<ienorand> then install first linux-sound-base then alsa-base by just dclicking on files.
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: you can check process of apps in system administration system monitor
<Dayofswords> i'm thinking about formatting my hd and putting on windows, then ubuntu...
<bobstro> darthphunk:  then you can copy stuff back over if that works and figure it out.
<tofu> I remember the CD came in a SAMS REDHAT LINUX unleashed
<Elite> tofu: its much more advanced/well built than back then
<ienorand> lukavia: then install first linux-sound-base then alsa-base by just dclicking on files.
<neskat> thanks for the info daftykins.. I'll keep asking here as people come and go to see if anyone has any mopre info
<NDPTAL85> Anyone else have video corruption issues with 9.04?
<eseven73> tofu, same, I think it was RedHat 5.2 , that came with that huge book
<jason_> Anybody familiar with SWAT?
<darthphunk> bobstro: thanks.  i'll give it a shot
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  wat do u want me to look for there
<ahalliwell> Hey, can anyone tell me if ubuntu natively supports the rt73usb module? I need it for my Netgear adapter and I need to know if I should dl ndiswrapper while I'm online
<Madboogies> I bought my first redhat at Sams too
<eseven73> those were the days
<tofu> eseven73,  Exactly
<tofu> Elite, I havent used RedHat in years
<bobstro> darthphunk:  i find that fixes most of those sorts of issues. go ahead and make a test user account while you're at the command prompt!
<dcomxx> hi! i want to connect to a ubuntu system in a vm from another ubuntu system in a vm both on same host system .. and it tells me name or service not known ! how can i reach the other system ?
<Elite> DaOwner Why'd you ping me?
<NDPTAL85> Elite: He's already been kickbanned
<daftykins> dcomxx, what method are you trying to 'connect' by? what are you trying to do?
<darthphunk> bobstro: gotcha
<neskat> anyone got xorg-driver-fglrx to work with an ATI Radeon 2400 HD ?
<bobstro> dcomxx:  are they on the same subnet? can you ping them?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: check if synaptic or update-manager is running already
<changeling> I am using ubuntu 8.04 .. how do i check if my IP is set through DHCP ?
<dcomxx> i use ssh for that
<jason_> Does anybody use Samba? If so, what configuration utility do you use? System-config-samba? GAdmin? SWAT?
<Elite> changeling: reset your modem
<tofu> The worst mistake I made was to buy an HP laptop with Windows Vista
<sebsebseb> jason_: none
<daftykins> you see dhclient if you type "ps -ef | grep dhcl" in terminal changeling
<Elite> jason_: I do I use swat
<bobstro> jason_:  man smb.conf here
<sebsebseb> jason_: I would just access   the stuff with nautilus
<jason_> sebsebseb - If you have to pick a gui utility what would you choose?
<jason_> bobstro - I'm familiar with manually editing the smb.conf. I'm just trying out different utilities to see what's out there.
<sebsebseb> jason_: haven't used samba for a while, and for what I would use it for.  I am fine with nautilus
<changeling> Elite - what will that do? i already reset my IP address.. i want to configure firestarter and it asks me this?
<neskat> anyone got xorg-driver-fglrx to work with any ati card?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  no none of them are working
<dcomxx> and yes i can ping the ip from the other ubuntu
<CradLeRcker> err runnning
<tofu> probably in 5 more years MS will be DEAD because of Ubuntu Linux on netbooks
<jason_> sebsebseb - what do you mean search through nautilus? Do you share files with windows??
<bobstro> jason_:  i had some grief with swat, but for a basic set up, it worked. mind you, that was a couple of years ago...
<sebsebseb> jason_: yep
<LjL> !offtopic | tofu
<ubottu> tofu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jason_> sebsebseb - How so? Just shared folders?
<sebsebseb> jason_: external hard disk connected to  a computer running  XP
<bobstro> tofu:  yes, i remember people saying that 10 years ago. :)
<dcomxx> ssh just cant resolve the hostname and i dont know why
<sebsebseb> jason_: last time I did Samba
<bobstro> dcomxx:  how about by IP? can you ping the other one?
<daftykins> jason_, i get my stuff from my windows file server via CIFS /etc/fstab mounts
<BlackCoffee> i have a question.is there a tool to find and fix system problems that might be originated by a badly installed software or stuff like that in ubuntu?kinda like Tune Up Utilities on winxp
<sebsebseb> jason_: yep  shared folders
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: but the error says that another process is running
<luis_> hey how can i install gaim on jaunty?
<jason_> bobstro - I just tried out GAdmin tools and it looks real slick, but for some reason XP computers can't find my samba computers hostname... Otherwise Id love GAdmin.
<sebsebseb> !samba |  jason_
<ubottu> jason_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jason_> luis_ Pidgin is already installed.
<jason_> Pidgin is the new name of GAIM
<bobertdos> neskat: Installed via the repos? The restricted drivers?
<eseven73> gaim is old
<LjL> luis_: gaim? it's changed name to Pidgin since very long.
<tofu> I cant figure out why Tuxracer worked on my Dell Mini 9 netbook when it doesnt even have a 3D graphics card
<dcomxx> bobstro: yes i can ping the other ip
<tofu> hmmm thats strange
<bobstro> jason_:  are they part of the domain? can you locate it by IP? (\\x.x.x.x)?
<luis_> jason_: thanks
<luis_> LjL: thanks
<bobstro> dcomxx:  are they in DNS or other name service?
<sebsebseb> tofu: ,because it usese opengl and not  Directx
<sebsebseb> tofu: I guess that's why
<jason_> bobstro - I cant ping by hostname, I know that... and no, this is just a workgroup a thome here.
<dr_willis> tofu:  most netbooks use that intel video chipset that can do 'ok' 3d :) at least   for some games.
<daftykins> tofu most small laptops have pretty 3D capable onboard intel graphics
<Lysi> ﻿luis_:  gaim is no pidgin, install via Synaptic package manager, but acutally is already in application -> internet
<MarkJones> Hi guys I have something thats probably pretty simple for you guys to figure out. Im making a CD of Tar files containing a folder of a package app and all dependencies.I used a live session and synaptic package managers' "generate package download script" so i know I have all files.But for packages that i have manually downloaded Im not sure if I have all the dependencies in the folder. I tried installing with dpkg -i --dry-run *.deb, it
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, i dunno what process it is...
<jason_> bobstro - I was using a gui utility known in the repos as system-config-samba, a much simpler samba gui configuration tool. That worked out nicely, however once I tried out GAdmin, I wasn't able to get hit by the hostname from XP computers. So clearly something between system-config-samba to GAdmin cuased this.
<dcomxx> hm ? i use roaming mode on both systems
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: ok, I'd reboot
<bobertdos> MarkJones: Have you ever considered using aptoncd?
<m1dlg> I have just disabled my 2nd monitor after an upgrade of my system to 9.10? i think, as it was screwed up and I've lost my panels and icons on that screen. I have no idea what to do to gain access to my other monitor as the mouse still stops at the edge of the screen.
<Lysi> ﻿luis_:  correct: gaim is now pidgin
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  after reboot wat do u recommend i do
<bobstro> jason_:  sorry... workgroup stuff tends to give me headaches. if one machine is up most of the time, make it the browse master. that's about all i remember.
<Elite> I put a PCI dial up modem in my linux server (run ubuntu hardy) and it was detected in the lspci command, how do I use the modem to dial the internet and share it?
<Lysi> ﻿ CradLeRcker: try again to install those packages
<lukavia> can you try download the driver file from the ALSA site, and try to send it to me ?
<jason_> bobstro - I've never once had an issue with samba in workgroups. I had everything working fine. It's just once I switched to GAdmin it messed everything up and now Samba doesn't work, however, I really like GAdmin's GUI.
<neskat> anyone got xorg-driver-fglrx to work with any ati card?
<MarkJones> Yes I have tried it and its great but the synaptic download scripts are fantastic at actually down,loading them.Plus I just made an "install.sh" shell script so i can share a package CD with someone offline and they dont have to know anything about the command line.Its realy cool.
<bobstro> jason_:  i'd just comb through the smb.conf file to see what changed. then you could try to figure out how/why the new tool broke it.
<Mike_lifeguard> Does anyone know what the program 'Dolphin' is?
<neskat> Mike_lifeguard: It's a window manager for KDE
<daftykins> it's the KDE file manager Mike_lifeguard
<jason_> bobstro - I dont know, becuase the smb.conf shows netbios name listed, so to me it appears to be fine. I just dont know why it doesn't work, and GAdmin tools isnt popular on ubuntuforums, despite my favoring of it.
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: apt-cache search dolphin
 * Mike_lifeguard looks for someone to blame for installing it :D
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: its a file manager for kde
<Elite> bobstro: can I pm you?
<MarkJones> Actually yeah you know what thats not a bad idea, ill just install the manually downloaded app on the live session let it tell me what else is needed then just have it make the iso and then extract teh packages from the ISO.Briliant.
<darthphunk> bobstro: new user didn't work.  trying the rename trick now.
<MarkJones> bobertdos: thank you i forgot all about that.
<Kangarooo> Hello! how can I start using ubuntumail with my nickname? kangarooo@ubuntu.com
<bobertdos> MarkJones: hehe, no problem
<dcomxx> even connecting with the ip doesnt work ... but i can ping the ip . how is that possible ? ..
<dcomxx> is the ssh port blocked by default somehow ?
<daftykins> dcomxx, are you trying to file share between them?
<jhass840> is there a channel for gtk python?
<Kangarooo> well how can I get? I read somewhere that all who are registered got one automatically..
<daftykins> you need to install openssh-server if you want to use sftp dcomxx
<dcomxx> no i just want a ssh connection so i can login on the other system
<Mike_lifeguard> huh, Dolphin was a dependency of something else I installed...
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" then dcomxx
<Fynn_> hello
<sgallagh> ikonia: ping
<dcomxx> ill try that thx
<Fynn_> any people show me the way to the german irc xD
<tonyyarusso> Mike_lifeguard: It's a dependency of kubuntu-desktop and digikam, among others.
<dr_willis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LjL> !de | fynn_
<ubottu> fynn_: please see above
<Yashkes> How do I mount a Firewire drive as read & write (currently it mounts automatically as read-only)?
<Lysi> ﻿Mike_lifeguard: it's likely part of kubuntu-desktop meta package
<jrib> Yashkes: what filesystem?
<Yashkes> I dunno
<dr_willis> Yashkes:  ntfs filesystem? see !ntfs-3g
<Yashkes> it was created on a mac.
<Yashkes> PRobably UDF.
<dr_willis> mac - You may be out of luck. :()
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm making a new desktop and would like to have multiple monitors. Any advice when selecting graphics card?
<Yashkes> Really??
<Yashkes> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<daftykins> read/write for mac UFS+ isn't available if i remember correctly
<dcomxx> ok now ssh with the ip works .. but with the hostname it still doesnt :S
<Yashkes> That seriously sucks.
<Mike_lifeguard> Lysi: except I don't use kubuntu, and I don't have that installed... I think it was for Kile?
<Elite> I put a PCI dial up modem in my linux server (run ubuntu hardy) and it was detected in the lspci command, how do I use the modem to dial the internet and share it?
<daftykins> dcomxx, that's because there's nothing to tell the other system the IP. if you know the IP's won't change you can edit /etc/hosts to enter them statically to avoid using IP all the time
<jason_> bobstro - the netbios name of the smb.conf IIISSS what your "computer name" should be on the Ubuntu machine, right?
<dr_willis> Yashkes:  I belive OS-X can handle ext2/3  (not sure, my mac is a nice doorstop)
<darthphunk> bobstro: The rename didn't work either.  Gotta format and reinstall.  Thanks for your help
<JFactor47> lukavia: I installed a new driver and I still have the same problem
<lfaraone> What's the command to install a package using a gui apt frontend?
<luis_> i cant connect to my msn account with pidgin... what could be wrong??
<daftykins> Elite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Elite> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Lysi> ﻿Mike_lifeguard: if you like to remove dolphin, Synaptic will tell you what else will be in case removed
<jtholmes> lfaraone, aptitude or synaptic
<Mike_lifeguard> yes, I'm purging kde stuff now
<Yashkes> That doesn't help me with the filesystem I have now, which for some reason says I don't have permission to read the files.
<lfaraone> jtholmes: thanks.
<neskat> anyone got xorg-driver-fglrx to work with any ati card?
<Yashkes> What kind of crap is that? Why would the kernel tell me I have no permission to read the files if anyone (with root access on the mouting machine) could change the permissions?
<dr_willis> Yashkes:  if its a non linux native filesystem line vfat, or ntfs.. you MUST mount it with the proper optuions to all ow users to read/write to it.
<ardian> my camera doens't work on ubuntu Why ? im trying to livestream? Please help
<dr_willis> Yashkes:  if its ntfs - you use the ntfs-3g filesystem.
<Yashkes> It's not NTFS, it's UFS.
<JFactor47> does anyone know how to fix the issue of fullscreen games going past the monitor boundry, the bottom of the window is getting cut off
<jtholmes> Yashkes, what does mount report about it is mounted
<dr_willis> Yashkes:  'sudo fdisk -l' should show what fs it is..  Ive never seen a drive formated in 'udf' befor. (hsf, or hsf+ are ox-s i think)
<dr_willis> !hsf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsf
<dr_willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<dr_willis> other then that.. no idea - check the forums perhaps.
<omfglol> http://home.no.net/mdtag/home.php?c=x_config  <---- can anyone tell me what is wrong with this configuration?
<jtholmes> !hsfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsfs
<bobertdos> neskat: From where did you install them?
<dr_willis> ive never even heard of UFS befor,
<Yashkes> /dev/sdb3 on /media/Media type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<sgallagh> Yashkes: http://jclark.org/weblog/2005/05/24/ubuntumount/
<xcode> hi any one here
<neskat> bobslaede: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<xcode> i need help
<xcode> some help here
<xcode> please
<dr_willis> thats 'hfs+' ib belive.
<dcomxx> how do i change the hosts file ..
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, i get no sound now
<CradLeRcker> nothin
<kylepike> dcomxx, sudo vi /etc/hosts
<jtholmes> doesnt know about hfs+ fs types
<sgallagh> xcode: No one will help you until you tell them what you need help with.
<bobertdos> neskat: and what is it about them that's not working?
<dcomxx> i hate vi ..
<neskat> bobslaede: after install I restart X and it dies
<kylepike> dcomxx, nano, emacs, pico ... take ur pic
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: did you try working through config settings
<jtholmes> dcomxx, it is a little hard to get use to but it can do everything (the vim version that is)
<mn> How can I change that my laptop mouse touchpad delivers a click event to the OS.  Is there some way I can turn this off?  It's way too sensitive.
<sgallagh> Yashkes: You're absolutely sure your partition is in UFS? That's really unlikely unless you're using OSX Server and specifically chose it
<xcode> i have an intel 945GM vega card and its not working with ubuntu 9.04 and i cant get it to work how do i get to work
<mshooshtari> I attempted to use a wireless logitech USB mouse, after inserting the USB stick, neither pointing device worked, I rebooted with only the logitech wired USB mouse, it did not work either. I have rebooted several times, I can only see USB hubs when doing lsusb. I don't know how to fix things.
<Pelo> later folks
<dcomxx> what were vi commands to enter save and exit ? :S
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, im not familiar with what you want me to do there
<daftykins> if you have X on these systems hit alt+f2 then type "gksudo gedit /etc/hosts" dcomxx
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: start alsamixer in a terminal and unmute Master+PCM
<sgallagh> xcode: There are many variants of "its not working". Is it not displaying the X server?
<mn> How can I change that my laptop mouse touchpad delivers a click event to the OS.  Is there some way I can turn this off?  It's way too sensitive.
<Lysi> ESC if you want to quit
<xcode> yeah it is displaying
<histo> !touchpad | mn
<ubottu> mn: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<xcode> but i cant get the effect to work
<mn> ty histo
<jtholmes> dcomxx,   :wq
<neskat> bobslaede: any ideas?
<sgallagh> xcode: Desktop effects?
<xcode> yeah
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: and open gstreamer-properties
<histo> xcode: what type of video card do you have?
<mn> histo:  I don't think mine is synaptic though
<xcode> intel
<sgallagh> xcode: Don't bother. On the Intel 945 it's a fool's errand
<xcode> i dont understand how do i get to work
<xcode> ?
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm making a new desktop and would like to have multiple monitors. Any advice when selecting a graphics card?
<xcode> * get it
<histo> mn: ?
<neskat> sgallagh:  not true, they worked in intrepid
<Yashkes> IT's UFS+.
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  when i open gstreamer they are set to pulse yet when i press the test it doesnt work
<dr_willis> solexious|netbk:  other then stick with nvidia? Not really. :) check the forums... perhaps.. dont go with the 'latest one'
<histo> xcode: ughhh. the intel drivers have some issues right now. Perhaps someone else may be able to help more than i can.
<sgallagh> neskat: "worked" and "performed tolerably" are different things
<neskat> sgallagh: I think the issues in jaunty are a bug that will be fixed soon enough so the effects will work again
<mn> histo:  Nm, but I need the directions for Xubuntu please sir
<xcode> ok
<neskat> sgallagh: not realy, mine worked without any problems what-so-ever
<mn> histo: nvm found it.  ty for link
<xcode> thanks
<bobertdos> neskat: have you tried rebooting the whole computer? You may need to drop down to recovery mode and either fix x or at least get into a console runlevel so you can purge the drivers.
<Lysi> ﻿﻿﻿CradLeRcker: ok, then set everything to alsa
<sgallagh> neskat: The problem is on intel's end. Their driver falsely reports supporting features that it chokes on, so compiz fails.
<solexious|netbk> dr_willis, so nvidia over ati? Had a feeling that was the case...
<mshooshtari> How can I troubleshoot USB from the start, to 1 make sure that linux sees a USB device, before any type or drivers come into play.
<neskat> bobslaede: i restarted the machine, X died, so I started in recovery mode and removed the drivers and now I'm back up and running mins fglrx.
<mshooshtari> Maybe USB just died on the workstation at a coincidental time.
<sgallagh> neskat: Intrepid had a workaround that the latest version of the intel driver broke.
<linuxpoet> what repo do I need to add to upgrade intrepid to netbook remix on my asus 1000?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, it still doesnt work
<dr_willis> solexious|netbk:  ati has sort of.. been a big issue lately.. it comes and goes.. personally i dont plan on buying ati again for  a few more years
<neskat> sgallagh: Yes, I expect that will be fixed before to long and things like compiz will work again
<dr_willis> solexious|netbk:  if ever...
<sexcopter> hi, which package contains the "gstreamer lame plugin"?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: open gnome-volume-control (speaker symbol) with double click and unmute everything there
<bobertdos> neskat: alright, so it sounds like you'll need to play the waiting game for now, eh?
<neskat> bobslaede: well, maybe but someone was here earlier saying it worked for them.
<sgallagh> Is anyone else in here using an LVM filesystem and how did they get it to mount properly at boot in Jaunty?
<daftykins> sexcopter, "apt-cache search gstream lame" returns a few packages, notably "gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse" but i may be off the mark
<saiki> will old Hardy NON-SYSTEM debs work in jaunty?
<tuga3d> hi all
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  ya their all unmuted
<saiki> (as in the games and apps)
<solexious|netbk> dr_willis, yes, im going to have to bash my ati card on my laptop to get it fully working on 9.04. Well thanks thats very helpfull
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, just adding that i have hda-intel sound
<dr_willis> solexious|netbk:  last laptop i got i made sure it had nvidia.. :)
<jrib> saiki: non-system deb isn't really well-defined, but no, you have no guarantee that they will work.  What exactly are you trying to do?
<Fynn_> cann me say any peoples to programming the at button
<sexcopter> daftykins: interesting, i don't get that package in the search result, but i do see that package. i'll try it
<neskat> anyone got xorg-driver-fglrx to work with any ati card?
<daftykins> i'm running jaunty 64 sexcopter
<Fynn_> sry for my bad english
<sgallagh> solexious|netbk: Have you tried to use the radeon driver instead? It's not nearly as high-performance, but the 2D and video playback works fine.
<saiki> jrib, I'm refering to things like singularity and scatterbrauten (a 1st person shooter)
<creeper386> Okay, got svideo out working, but the display goes offscreen. IS there a way to fix that?
<tuga3d> i want to try virtualization, i'm on ubuntu 9.04, what do you guys advice?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: from the link 'sound troubleshooting' you've checked that all modules are installed?
<jrib> !virtualizers | tuga3d
<ubottu> tuga3d: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<solexious|netbk> sgallagh, will give it ago
<jrib> saiki: sauerbraten?
<sgallagh> ubottu: Does Ubuntu have kvm support?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JFactor47> does anyone know how to fix the cut off fullscreen in ubuntu games
<sgallagh> fair enough
<saiki> jrib, sauerbraten_0.0.20080620.dfsg-1_i386
<jrib> saiki: sauerbraten is in the repositories
<saiki> I can't spell wierd games names
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: what happens when: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<solexious|netbk> dr_willis, sadly I got this one a year before I switched to ubuntu :( will know for next time :)
<saiki> jrib, I have a backup of the things I installed on ibex
<ardian> Who can Help me with my Cam Please ?
<jrib> saiki: what is the issue with installing from the repositories?
<harmz> Can Ubuntu run on IBM ThinkPad Pentium II 363 mHz 352 RAM 8GB HD. Which version? Graphics NeoMagic 256 AV 2.555 kb
<saiki> jrib, long story, but I'd like to save time
<sgallagh> harmz: Probably not. Consider damn small linux or puppy linux instead
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<daftykins> it'll run harmz , not very well though - you'd want something more lightweight for that
<histo> harmz: if you need a graphical environment I would run xubuntu
<jrib> saiki: then check if the dependencies are satisfied... try to install it and see if gdebi complains
<histo> !xubuntu > harmz
<ubottu> harmz, please see my private message
<tuga3d> whats the best choise for a beguinner?
<Marfi> What is the plugin that is needed to play .flv's in VLC or MPlayer?
<histo> harmz: ubuntu with gnome would be pushing it.
<histo> tuga3d: for what?
<saiki> jrib, I know I have them. I was just wondering if it's safe to install them
<jrib> saiki: as long as you read what I just said, yes
<tuga3d> for virtualization
<jrib> tuga3d: virtualbox is nice
<saiki> jrib, okies, thx
<semy> hello all, after changing anything, i get now the error "failed to initialize HAL"! What can i do now best?
<tuga3d> is there for 9.04?
<Backdraft> Ok guys, sudo has broken on a remote ubuntu desktop computer, how do I fix it without root, every command returns sudo: must be setuid root
<sgallagh> tuga3d: Either virtualbox or libvirt+virt-manager
<saiki> I know  have the dependencies, so I should be good to go then
<jrib> tuga3d: check synaptic
<tuga3d> ok
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, i think i have all the mods installed and running
<CradLeRcker> and nothign happens when i run that command
<tuga3d> virtulabox then?
<Marfi> Backdraft: reboot with "single" added to the grub line, or in the recovery mode
<harmz> ubottu - I'm new. how do I see your private message?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sgallagh> Marfi: He said remote
<Backdraft> Marfi, its a remote computer, rebooting into single user mode can't be done
<histo> !xubuntu | harmz
<ubottu> harmz: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sgallagh> Backdraft: you're in trouble :-P
<Backdraft> sgallagh yep :(
<sgallagh> Backdraft: without a root password, single-user mode is your only choice
<Marfi> Backdraft: sgallagh Ah, just saw that. =) Do you know where the computer is / have access to it?
<daftykins> Backdraft, you're gonna need local access and a disc to recover with by the sounds
<Backdraft> Marfi ovh's data centre in france
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: ok, you may add options at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<sgallagh> This is why having no root password by default on Ubuntu is a Bad Idea (tm)
<Backdraft> Time to reinstall via ovh's web manager
<Marfi> Backdraft: That it is. =)
<Backdraft> sgallagh thats what I always say but I was lazy this time
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: e.g. options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig
<sgallagh> Backdraft: Can your web manager reboot with remote VNC or anything?
<daftykins> you mean, for servers at least, sgallagh ?
<JFactor47> ubottu:
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  how am i to do this?
<Backdraft> sgallagh I can reboot the computer via nxclient but would that solve the issue?
<sgallagh> daftykins: Well, for anything but your laptop, really
<daftykins> why not a laptop if yes desktop + server ?
<sgallagh> Backdraft: probably not
<histo> !who | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sgallagh> daftykins: A desktop or server you might be remoting into from somewhere else :)
<dr_willis> if sudo some how got unset 'suid' thats a very bad sign that somthing else may have happened.
<saiki> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sgallagh> daftykins: But your laptop is almost guaranteed to be in front of you
<daftykins> it's not moving that fast right now histo
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: e.g. options snd-hda-intel enable_msi=1
<semy> hello all, after changing anything, i get now the error "failed to initialize HAL". Can I change my id?
<daftykins> true sgallagh , think i'm happy with sudo though :)
<daftykins> thanks
<fiuza> Hello there!
<sgallagh> daftykins: I use sudo all the time... but I still keep a root password for emergencies
<fiuza> can someone help me about compiz?
<dr_willis> fiuza:  state the problemn to the channel and see
<sgallagh> Has anyone tried using an LVM2-based partition in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> fiuza, please elaborate on the problem
<fiuza> So...
<daftykins> in a single line preferably, fiuza ;)
<fiuza> i can't see the window of settings
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: then you need to reboot or: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<fiuza> how can i see it?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  in the terminal?
<daftykins> fiuza,  you're unable to see the compiz config settings manager after running it from the system -> preferences menu
<CradLeRcker> cause it doesnt work in the terminal
<daftykins> ??
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<mshooshtari> In addition to my USB devices not being usable, when I do plug a device in, it says it's not able to enumerate the device
<computer1> Hello
<fiuza> Thank's do much!
<mshooshtari> Can anybody help me get my 9.04 system to use USB devices again?
<computer1> I need some help with my Ubuntu laptop.  I want to install Ubuntu to a USB flash device, which I have done successfully.
<harmz> With Pentium II 363 mHz 352 MB RAM 8GB HD, is Netbook Remix a consideration, or go only with Xubuntu?
<lukavia> can you access  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
<daftykins> mshooshtari, is this a laptop?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: this is a file, the path is: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<mshooshtari> daftykins:  This is an HP workstation
<fiuza> <daftykins> Thank's dude!
<harmz> Laptop IBM THinkpad
<daftykins> no problem fiuza , also consider installing "sudo apt-get install simple-cssm" for more simple compiz settings
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: and the last one was a command
<CradLeRcker> lysi that folder doesnt exsist
<mshooshtari> daftykins: the wired USB mouse was working until I plugged in a wireless logitech mouse. Then all USB pointing devices stopped working.
<marcelo> I have something called  'beagled-helper' runnung in my background and it is taking up 15% to 25% of my cpu.....I have try doing a kill -9 and kill -15 but it does nothing to it....it still there....someone help please
<CradLeRcker> srry theres a .conf file in that mod folder
<rantic> I just finished installing 2 applications through synaptic but they aren't shoping up on the gnome start menu, any commands I can to get them in there?
<mshooshtari> daftykins: Plugging in a USB pointing devices now only generates the unable to enumerate USB device on port x.
<daftykins> ouch mshooshtari , have you tried resetting USB? i would fully shutdown, pull the mains cable and wait a few seconds, then boot up again without said offending device and see if it's any different
<daftykins> power cycles help USB sometimes.
<ardian> Comon Some Help Please i can't livestream from Ubuntu My camera doesn't show in LiveStream.tv
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<rantic> I just finished installing 2 applications through synaptic but they aren't showing up on the gnome start menu, any commands I can do to get them in there? It's xmms2 and irssi if that matters?
<histo> !anyone | neskat
<ubottu> neskat: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sgallagh> Really? NO ONE has tried using LVM2 before me?
<neskat> xmms and irissi dont show up in the menu by design
<histo> rantic: irssi won't show up. its a console application.  You can add it though. Right click on the applications area and edit menus
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, i cant save.. says i need permission
<computer1> When I make changes to my /etc/fstab, they revert on reboot.  I want to mount a tmpfs every time I boot.  How can I accomplish this?  Why is fstab reverting?
<mshooshtari> daftykins: I've rebooted several times, while having all USB devices as well as the PS2 devices removed.
<neskat> you'll have to palce an icon in the menu and link it to the app
<mshooshtari> daftykins: The keyboard responds normally when plugged in, but still same problem with USB.
<daftykins> mshooshtari, you need to remove mains power so standby power isn't present.
<JFactor47> does nay one know how to fix fullscreen cut off in ubuntu games?
<histo> computer1: are you editing it as root using sudo?  Are you sure you are saving it?
<daftykins> mshooshtari, to reset USB ^
<rantic> histo: I could've sworn on an earlier release of Ubuntu xmms was in the menu ;(
<mshooshtari> daftykins: not just shut down, but pull power plug after as well?
<daftykins> rantic, xmms2 is very different
<histo> rantic: i'm not sure about xmms but I know irssi isn't there thats all I use for irc.
<computer1> Histo: Yes and yes.  Is there no other reason it wouldn't apply?
<neskat> histo: ok, I can't get fglrx to work , after install X dies. Anyone got any knowledge in this area?
<daftykins> yes mshooshtari , sounds odd i know but please try, then on bootup plug in USB devices one by one and test 'til you hit a problem
<histo> computer1: no the file should be saved.  Nothing should be editing the fstab
<Lysi> ﻿JFactor47: try F11 twice
<computer1> So if I add a tmpfs to it, it'll always be there?
<computer1> Supposedly? :P
<inmatarian> Sup.
<Abyssinian> UBUNTU 9.04
<fumoh`> yo
<Abyssinian> great
<Lysi> ﻿JFactor47: turn compiz off while playing
<lukavia> can you access  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
<inmatarian> just got my new hdd in and ran through 9.04's install.
<rantic> brb
<histo> !ati | neskat
<ubottu> neskat: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JFactor47> Lysi: I do not use compiz well playing games, I will try the f11 thing
<neskat> histo: I've alread poured through the wiki and all documentation I can find to no avail, I always RTM before asking
<histo> neskat: What type of video card do you have?
<histo> neskat: possibly someone else has that card in here might be able to lend a hand.
<JFactor47> Lysi: didn't work I still have the problem, it is with x-moto and dosbox and other such related things
<mshooshtari> daftykins: I'll try that now
<neskat> histo: there were a few people here earlier that had it working, they seem to be not here anymore
<neskat> So I'm asking around to see if anyone is using the said drivers
<arash> i'm having an odd issue where with my mouse, i do a single click, but my mouse double clicks
<lukavia> can you access  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.19.tar.bz2
<Lysi> ﻿JFactor47: sorry, no other idea at the moment
<histo> lukavia: doesn't look like it.
<sgallagh> LVM partitions. Anyone using them? Anyone at all? Bueller?
<JFactor47> Lysi: alright thank you
<histo> !anyone | sgallagh
<ubottu> sgallagh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xiaolindraconis> i dont get it
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  its still not working
<sgallagh> ubottu: I tried that three or four times already. The problem is that the boot sequence tries to mount all partitions before running vgchange -a to initialize /dev/mapper
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xiaolindraconis> i moved n mounted my home directory to a new partition
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, i used sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<histo> xiaolindraconis: whats wrong with it?
<CradLeRcker> yet nothing is workign in sounds
<sgallagh> histo: Sorry, that should have been directed at you.
<lukavia> histo: do not
<xiaolindraconis> gparted and conky tells me that sda1 only has 14% free
<JFactor47> Has anyone encountered the ubuntu games/a[pplications resolution being cut off on the bottom of the screen in fullscreen mode
<space_cadet> if I were to make a xubuntu usb persistant install from ubuntu (both 9.04) would I follow the 8.04 instructions?
<histo> JFactor47: I thought there was a tool to do it form the new cds. but maybe not in xuubntu.
<daftykins> histo, persistent is different to sorta "live-key" making
<space_cadet> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-xubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<JFactor47> histo: what kind of tool?
<space_cadet> would there be any kind of problem using the above in 9.04?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: try to reconfigure alsa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<histo> JFactor47: nvm
<space_cadet> i know i can boot to windows and use unetbootin but i don't want to boot to windows...
<space_cadet> :)
<sgallagh> So I ask again. Has anyone in here solved the bootup race condition regarding LVM mounts?
<histo> JFactor47: but yes the 8.04 howto should still work for current.
<xiaolindraconis> any idea how to get these to display my real free space?
<space_cadet> histo thx
<JFactor47> histo: which howto?
<neskat> sgallagh: complexities such as LVM sounds like something only a very small amount of people who come here would know anything about
<neskat> unfortunatly, none of those people appear to be here now
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: you did unmute in alsamixer 'External Amplifier'?
<phix> hey I am back!
<benovic> this is offtopic, but maybe someone here can help me: i made an impress presentation with embedded videos. how can i save the file so that it contains the embedded videos? (i want to be able to put the whole thing on a USB stick)
<histo> JFactor47: whoops wrong person sorry just ignore my nonsense.
<phix> LjL: <3
<space_cadet> JFactor47, i think he was talking to me ;)
<JFactor47> alright
<JFactor47> why do my applications get cut off at the bottom in fullscreen
<histo> space_cadet: I was sorry bout that.
<Wolf23> ..
<sgallagh> neskat: It can't be that difficult... it's the default partitioning scheme in Fedora...
<space_cadet> histo, not a problem.
<creeper386b> Okay, got svideo out working under the xf86-video-ati driver. But a quarter of the display covers the whole tv, is there a way to fix that?
<jdu> benovic: try adding the videos while everything is saved to the usbstick.  If you look around, there should be a place to edit how the videos are linked in after the fact.
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  yes
<sgallagh> neskat: What I'm looking for is someone who understands the boot process, not LVM
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  everything is unmuted
<sgallagh> I know LVM
<neskat> I think the same principle applies
<xiaolindraconis> is there a way to display my actual free space?
<jdu> benovic: you might even be able to do relative paths and put everything in one directory. I don't know.
<neskat> in terms of amount of people with enough knoweldge
<lakotajames> How do I restart alsa without restarting the computer?  It was not working correctly, and the only thing I could hear was a constant clicking, so I ran "sudo alsa unload" which did nothing, so I ran "sudo alsa force-unload", which got rid of the clicking.  But now I can't make it start again.  And I am in the process of updating, so reboot is not a option for another 45 minutes.  Help?
<daftykins> xiaolindraconis, df -h
<benovic> ty, jdu!
<benovic> so theres no one file solution i guess, jdu
<dburger> wireless does not connect since upgrade to 9.04, anyone know solution???
<xiaolindraconis> thats not showing
<xiaolindraconis> it gives me a lie
<mshooshtari> daftykins: It was crazy but it worked
<xiaolindraconis>  /home is a mounted partition
<daftykins> sounds like somethings gone wrong in your install xiaolindraconis
<daftykins> mshooshtari, may i PM you?
<Illuminated> Hello, im having a problem with sound in ubuntu.
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: please pastebin: modprobe -l | grep snd | grep intel
<mshooshtari> daftykins: sure thing
<xiaolindraconis> ive moved /home to a new partition
<jdu> benovic: not that I have found (I looked for one in 2.2 or so though)
<JFactor47> The resolution is ok normally but when I got to fullscreen in something like xmoto with alt-enter the resolution is cut off
<xiaolindraconis> but sda1 is still displaying the space as if /home was apart of it
<creeper386b> Noone knows? I remember there being some scaling options or somehting but I can't find them.
<jdu> benovic: you could save it in the powerpoint format though.
<Illuminated> the sound keeps stopping after a while, when i am watching any videos with flash.
<space_cadet> dburger, pastebin your iwconfig, ifconfig and sudo lshw |grep -i wireless
<jdu> benovic: that would solve it aslong as everything remains the same in the presentation.
<Dayofswords> test test is this working?
<space_cadet> !hi | Dayofswords
<ubottu> Dayofswords: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Illuminated> Any ideas??
<Dayofswords> cool it works =p i hope on next startup ubuntu will work
<benovic> jdu, hehe, ur kidding :)
<xiaolindraconis> damn i gotta eat dinner then ill be back to try n figure this out
<lakotajames> How do I restart alsa without restarting the computer?  It was not working correctly, and the only thing I could hear was a constant clicking, so I ran "sudo alsa unload" which did nothing, so I ran "sudo alsa force-unload", which got rid of the clicking.  But now I can't make it start again.  And I am in the process of updating, so reboot is not a option for another 45 minutes.  Help?
<mbrigdan> So, I'm trying to cross-compile a program for windows (from ubuntu). What should the target be? I've got to "i386-pc-" but then I don't know what to do.
<Illuminated> anyone can see my text? not sure if its posting.
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160318/
<jhass840> Illuminated: yup, gotcha
<space_cadet> !hi | illuminated
<ubottu> illuminated: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Illuminated> Thank you.
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<jdu> lakotajames: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Dayofswords> ok, going to try restart... hopefully ubuntu will start
<Illuminated> I'm trying to fix sound problems in ubuntu, but im a newbie and don't really know what im doing unfortunately :(
<lakotajames> jdu:ty
<creeper386b> neskat: What card do you have?
<Guest17552> ?QUESTION?: Is there a "LINUX or UNIX REGISTRY" must like there is a windows registry?
<sebsebseb> Guest17552: no, because we have something even better :)
<dburger> space_cadet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160319/
<jdu> Guest17552: each program has its own configuration.
<neskat> creeper386b: ati radeon 2400 hd
<Guest17552> sebsebseb, oh?
<space_cadet> Guest17552, yes but the project is highly outdated, and has been abandoned because it is so pointless
<sebsebseb> Guest17552: instead of a stupid Windows registery,  we have  hidden .folders in home which has program user files.  for example a Firefox profile
<neskat> Guest60914: not ordinarily
<hextacy> Quick question.. I have a Logitech MX5500 I am trying to get working with ubuntu. For it to work I have to unplug the wireless adapter and plug it back in after bootup, is there anyway to automate this?
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: didn't know there had been a project
<Pici> Guest17552: There is gconf, but thats mostly for Gnome values, and its much more structured than the Windows registry.
<space_cadet> dburger, lol  sudo lshw |grep -i wireless
<Guest17552> space_cadet, sebsebseb Pici okay great, thats exactly what i needed to know. thanks!
<dr_willis> many apps are moving their settings to .config/programname   also tehse days
<Lysi> ﻿﻿CradLeRcker: it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160321/
<space_cadet> dburger, lswh?
<neskat> sebsebseb: you think random hidden conf files beat a central location to store config info?
<Illuminated> Sorry for being a pain about this, but i wanted to know what was wrong, getting tired of rebooting everytime the sound goes off :(
<dburger> ha sorry got it.
<grendal_prime> ok im building a new server...usually i use debian stable.  I decided to go with ubuntu lts server edition this time.  Every time i install something i get a complaint about how apt cannot connect to a specific ip address.  I run update and then the install and its fine.
<sebsebseb> neskat: the Windows registery is a load of junk
<grendal_prime> the thing is i have to do this 2 or 3 times in the span of about 30 min
<dburger> space_cadet:
<sebsebseb> neskat: got to be a Windows geek to know how to use the Windows registery properly
<neskat> sebsebseb: I think it's a way better design that what Linux does
<grendal_prime> are things being updated on lts at that rate?
<space_cadet> sebsebseb, http://www.germane-software.com/software/Libraries/registry/
<sebsebseb> neskat: just like got to be a Windows geek to know what the blue screen of death error codes actsaully mean
<dr_willis> grendal_prime:  could be some server is having problems.. they took a lot of 'load' in the last few days.
<daftykins> grendal_prime, have you at any point manually added any APT repositories? into the /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: thanks
<dburger> space_cadet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160323/
<neskat> sebsebseb: I spent years being a 'windows geek' for work
<sebsebseb> neskat: and Windows is the one that is meant to be all user friendly, ha ha
<Dayofswords> its startup fine this time, wooooot
<Guest96700> I'm having problems with Nautilus. Most non-filesystem protocols (computer:///, network:///, trash:///) return the error message 'Nautilus cannot handle "protocol" locations.'
<grendal_prime> daftykins: no not yet...just setting up the basic web server type box
<dylnuge> Writing this from a LiveCD. 9.04 upgrade got very messed up, I was having problems so I'm going to reinstall. Before I do that I was trying to copy stuff from my /home partition onto a server on my network as a backup. I've mounted the partition and everything, but for whatever reason, whenever I try to copy, I get an access error about some of the folders in my home directory. ls -l doesn't show them as having any properties different from the oth
<dylnuge> ers, any idea why I can't copy them all?
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: modules need to be installed, see page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<neskat> sebsebseb: at least it forces you into a standard making rolling out apps accross multiple server easy
<neskat> *servers
<Illuminated> i got sick of windows a few days ago. then i installed ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> neskat: Windows server,  uh pretty pointless, since Unix and Linux servers :)
<daftykins> grendal_prime,  could be as dr_willis says then, but you could pastebin your sources.list for us to have a look in case ?
<Illuminated> i tried mint but it didnt work properly. well.. it didnt even install.
<sebsebseb> neskat: plus the whole freedom stuff :)  with opensource and freesoftware
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<lewench> Is there a way that I can stop the key applet from showing up when I boot to enter a password?
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<neskat> sebsebseb: I agree, but half the world still runs them for enterpirse apps
<neskat> *prise
<sebsebseb> neskat: yeah well that's, because most computer users are ignorant, hence why Windows gained most of the market,  anyway off topic
<Illuminated> any other ubuntu newbies here?
<space_cadet> dburger, lol  sudo lshw |grep -i wireless -B 5 -C 15
<creeper386b> Anyone know if there is a way to scale down tv out to display all of the screen instead of only a small portion of it?
<Dayofswords> what is the default location of screenshots?
<neskat> sebsebseb: ignorance has nothing to do with corporate windows server usage, please go work  in the real world then try and scholl me
<neskat> *school
<DavGerm4> ok so with Songbird, when installing with a deb, it says it installed, but in terminal it says "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place", and just hangs there
<space_cadet> dburger, sorry i have you running the same modified command three times :)
<Illuminated> is there something like the task manager in ubuntu?
<jdu> dylnuge: try as root?
<safruhani> Illuminated: conky
<sebsebseb> neskat: propritary software  locks people in, end of story
<neskat> Illuminated: yes, system>admin>system monitoring
<neskat> sebsebseb:  I agree, I never contested that point, that was totally random
<Illuminated> thanks ill check it out :)
<dylnuge> jdu: Yeah, I tried running nautilus as root, didn't help. I would use cp from the terminal with sudo, but I don't know how to reference this folder right: smb://hd-hlan021/share/homeCopy
<hardbop200> hi! my edirol ua-25ex isn't loading at boot; I've commented out snd-usb-audio from modprobe.d/alsa-base, but it still doesn't load. can anyone point me in a place to look?
<sebsebseb> neskat: Unix used to lock people in to, hence why Richard Stallman started the GNU project,  and  yeah along come Linux distros later.  I assume you know this story
<sebsebseb> neskat: Windows server is laughed at by many in the Linux community :d
<dburger> space_cadet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160325/ no worries I'll run it 5 times if you can figure out why wireless stopped working on upgrade to 9.04
<neskat> sebsebseb: I don't need a histroy lesson, please stop spoting random facts in an attempt to look clever
<neskat> *spouting
<sebsebseb> neskat: and companies like to standardize, and so naturalely they are going to usually go for the one that has most marekt share, for the computer task they want to do
<neskat> eliteism is not a good thing on either side
<DavGerm4> http://pastebin.com/m7bd5a94f
<jdu> dylnuge: odd.  Could you scp in the files over instead than using smb?
<DavGerm4> woops wrong chan
<SPiEkY> What is the minimum Sound Card Req. for 9.04?
<Dayofswords> anyone play runescape and know how to get java to work
<dylnuge> jdu: How do I do that?
<BigBlue> i just got a computer from a friend, installed ubuntu, and plugged it into the internet, but it won't recognize the connection.  i'm pretty sure it has an ethernet controller (from lspci) but still no luck
<BigBlue> and i have no idea where to start!
<BigBlue> if anyone could help, that would be awesome
<dtchen> SPiEkY: there is no "minimum requirement"
<jdu> dylnuge: what os is the server running?
<space_cadet> dburger, you know what model the card is?
<SPiEkY> ok, thnx
<jtholmes> BigBlue, so you installed w/o the network connection
<dylnuge> jdu: It's a shared hard drive type device, not really sure.
<dburger> space_cadet: no, it is dell latitude that I was loaned out for work.
<saiki> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BigBlue> jtholmes, installed 9.04 from the disk
<dburger> space_cadet: i really don't know what the card is.
<dburger> space_cadet: but worked before 9.04 upgrade.
<Jeremified> !intel hda
<space_cadet> dburger, it's a lucent/agere
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel hda
<Jeremified> !intel audio
<jtholmes> BigBlue, w/o the network connected when installing from disc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel audio
<Jeremified> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Jeremified> .....
<dtchen> Jeremified: what's the issue?
<dylnuge> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BigBlue> jtholmes, i think so.  i'm not sure i'd know either way O_o lol
<Jeremified> dtchen: My Intel sound card doesn't work.
<jdu> dylnuge: no then, if you don't have access to set it up, scp won't work unless a ssh-server is already running on the server.  Have you tried using something other than gnome/nautilus?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, actually, yes.. network wasn't connected when installing
<jdu> dylnuge: understandibly that is harder from a livecd
<BigBlue> jtholmes, the cord wasn't even plugged in ;)
<Dayofswords> does #ubuntu-help get redirected to #ubuntu?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, have you rebooted the machine with the network cable connected to the machine?
<dtchen> Jeremified: are you sure it doesn't work, or is it just that you can't hear anything from it?
<dylnuge> jdu: Nope. Like I said, I was considering using "sudo cp -r /home/dnugent smb://hd-hlan021/share/homeCopy" but I don't think smb://... is a directory.
<Illuminated> another thing, how do i get shortcuts on the desktop, like one to the computer (like My Computer in windows) .. sorry about the newbie questions.
<space_cadet> dburger, model number of the latitude?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, negative.  didn't think that mattered :(  will do now
<LjL> Dayofswords: likely, since this is the help channel. if you have questions about the #ubuntu channel namespace, better off asking in #ubuntu-irc though.
<jdu> dylnuge: but if the computer does allow ssh, the command is scp -r path/to/files/* username@ip:path/to/location/on/server
<Jeremified> dtchen: I'm not sure. alsa seems to be configured correctly, and I've checked for any stupid mistakes like plugging the speakers in and un-muting everything.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, lets start with that
<jdu> dylnuge: yes smb:// wouldn't help you.
<dburger> space_cadet: ha, great question let me look at the bottom I guess!
<space_cadet> lol
<dylnuge> jdu: Is there a way to mount the network drive then?
<jdu> Does anyone know if samba shares are mounted anywhere particularly?
<godsyn> please assist : screen, using the "common" keybindings, how do I send F keys (ie: f9) to the console?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, if this works im gonna be so mad, lol.  i laugh at people like me
<dburger> space_cadet: c540 / c640 ???
<jtholmes> BigBlue, its ok
<jdu> dylnuge: depends on what the server is running.  I have one that provides nfs, which is designed to be mounted as if it is a local filesystem.
<dcomxx> how can i get a netconfig file ?
<jdu> dylnuge: unfortunately, my experience is limited with samba
<tecky> Anyone own a Dell with Ubuntu preinstalled?
<dylnuge> jdu: No problem, thanks for your help. Theoretically, if I reinstall I don't need to reformat or install over the /home partition anyway, right?
<jdu> dylnuge: correct
<BigBlue> jtholmes, ok still no connection
<Yashi> How do I force my machine to update its DNS settings?
<jdu> dylnuge: just install over / and then add /home in /etc/fstab
<space_cadet> dburger looks like it may be a broadcom chipset...
<Yashi> I mean, to somehow refresh its DNS database from the server or something
<space_cadet> dburger, and it's using the orinoco drivers
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok  lspci -vvv  to a file and paste it
<dylnuge> jdu: Thanks. I'm going to go ahead and copy what I can. Not sure why some of the files and folders don't want to copy though.
<Yashi> The problem is I just created a subdomain and Apache2 won't start because it says the subdomain cannot be resolved, even though from other machines I can resolve it already.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, do you know how to paste a file to pastebin
<mkasson> just upped to 9.04, but now my bottom panel and app launcher are too dark
<mkasson> trying to set theme, but its not exactly working I think
<dcomxx> is there actually a netconfig install for ubuntu ?
<Dayofswords> anyone play runescape and know how to get java to work on the game?
<space_cadet> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dcomxx> it cant find any package
<space_cadet> !orinoco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orinoco
<space_cadet> hmm
<BigBlue> jtholmes, i think so
<Lysi> ﻿mkasson: what about options with right click on panel: preferences
<space_cadet> dburger, lspci |grep -i network
<Sefram> I have a question: I installed xubuntu 9.04 alternate ppc on my iBook G4 with the radeon driver. when it loads the graphical interface it freezes and display flashes red-green-blue... but when i press crtl-alt-f1 during bootup the graphical interface functions properly? how can i prevent it from crashing?
<jtholmes> !paste >bigblue
<ubottu> bigblue, please see my private message
<BigBlue> jtholmes, what syntax do you want
<dtchen> Sefram: try booting with usplash disabled
<dburger> space_cadet: from that I get no output
<jtholmes> BigBlue,  the output of   lspci -vvv
<space_cadet> nothing?
<mkasson> Lysi, I can get to panel options, panel settings that way,but nothing re color or theme
<brodymcd> hi all - can someone tell me why my wireless runs faster under vista than under 9.04?
<dtchen> Sefram: i.e., when you boot, when you get to the grub menu, edit the kernel commandline to have "nosplash" instead of "splash"
<BigBlue> jtholmes, "Syntax highlighting:"...any?
<Sefram> dtchen: I installed from alternate cd, no splash is ised
<BigBlue> jtholmes, http://pastebin.com/d28c74478
<space_cadet> hmm
<dburger> space_cadet: nothing with that grep in place
<jtholmes> BigBlue, dont need any
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<Lysi> ﻿mkasson: do u use compiz?
<dtchen> Sefram: you don't have the xubuntu splash while loading?
<shadow98> hey everyone I am wanting to accomplish a couple things that I am not sure if they are possible....first thing is we currently have web server running and doing fine....however we would like to give this some failover and load balancing ability should one machine fail....That is my first question what is best way to accomplish this with ubuntu server edt
<Sefram> no
<mkasson> Lysi, ah right click on desktop for desktop settings did it
<mkasson> Lysi, and yes
<Sefram> dtchen: no
<jb0nd38372> neskat, are you running 9.04?
<dtchen> Jeremified: let's start by using "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio"
<mkasson> Lysi, thanks
<nonewmsgs> i am looking for a program that finds duplicate files and tells me about it.  a bonus point if it can recognize incompletely downloaded torrents from the fully downloaded things
<neskat> jb0nd38372: yes
<dtchen> Jeremified: please use that command to file a bug, then tell me the bug #
<Jeremified> ok
<space_cadet> anyone idle?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, looks like a real tek 8139  common
<dtchen> Sefram: there are some known issues with radeon in 9.04
<Lysi> ﻿mkasson: CCSM? Compiz settings manager?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, cd /usr/lib/modules
<BigBlue> jtholmes, yeah i found that much so far with lspci... i googled it and didn't find much
<Jeremified> "Error showing url: operation not supported"
<mkasson> Lysi, dunno that one, but desktop settings hooked me up.
<jb0nd38372> neskat, in my setup swhen i switched from 8 to 9 my ati setup ceased working, neither the repository driver or ati's on driver would work in 9. im running a 290 hd
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no such file or directory
<dtchen> Jeremified: do you have the python-launchpadlib package installed? do you have a launchpad account?
<Jeremified> not sure, and yes
<jtholmes> BigBlue, hold on a min on the phone
<Lysi> ﻿mkasson: ok, fine. CCSM has a plugin for brightness and saturation
<dburger> space_cadet: would dmesg output help?
<sgallagh> Anyone in here know anything about getting LVM partitions to load correctly at boot time?
<space_cadet> sure
<simard> I want to create different partitions for my ubuntu installation, one possible choice would be a swap of 2GB, /boot as ext3, / as xfs and /home as xfs.. however I wonder which size I should give to them, any hints ? (I know /home should take all the rest.. HD is 150 gigs)
<mkasson> Lysi, ah how do I access ccsm
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no problem.  i got to /usr/lib  but no 'modules' after doing 'ls'
<Jeremified> dtchen: installed python-launchpadlib
<Sefram> dtchen: its odd but it seems to work when i press ctrl alt f1 ... so i only would need understand why.
<Lysi> ﻿mkasson: if installed in system preferences on panel menu
<jtholmes> BigBlue, my bad  meant to say /lib/modules
<brodymcd> can someone please help re: wireless? I upgraded to 9.04 and now my wireless connection connects less well, less often, and runs WAY slower when connected....
<dburger> space_cadet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160331/ that appears to be the meat of it.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, how many directories in /lib/modules
<CradlRcker> Lysi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160332/ , its not working
<BigBlue> jtholmes, got it
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<dtchen> Sefram: probably vt init issue
<space_cadet> dburger, haha..
<dylnuge> jdu: So do I need to instruct the installer to place /home anywhere else, or just replace the fstab and let it put home with / for the time being?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, 2.6.28-11-generic is in there
<space_cadet> dburger, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315489
<mkasson> Lysi, I don't see it under System Settings (which is not the system prefs you said, but I didn;'t see that either)
<space_cadet> dburger, that happened to someone in 8.10 too it appears that the firmware is corrupted?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, 'ls' just returns that one entry
<FluxD> Hi, I just upgraded to Jaunty, when it restartd, it gave me an option for plain, ubuntu-black etc... What exactly is that?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, good  execute   du -a |grep 813    and paste results
<mkasson> lysi, oh dang I'm in ubuntu not kubuntu
<space_cadet> dburger or lost altogether
<jtholmes> BigBlue, wrong
<saiki> anyone got a lolink on how to get nvidia-xconfig workign right?
<Dayofswords> >:obig download java download...
<dtchen> FluxD: sounds like screen-profiles
<FluxD> dtchen, whats that?
<Jeremified> dtchen: the upload timed out twice
<Sefram> dtchen: what is "vt init" ?
<mkasson> Lysi, hence I'm using "wrong" nomenclature
<jtholmes> BigBlue, no that was correct execute what i said to
<saiki> my card can support 1600x1200 but xubuntu won't let me use that resolution
<jtholmes> BigBlue, and paste the output
<mkasson> how can I set xset and have it stick for next time I reboot?
<mkasson> do I have to add it to a script?
<Lysi> ﻿﻿mkasson: ubuntu has the package compiz-configuration-settings-manager via Synaptic
<eseven73> BigBlue, to paste.ubuntu.com
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<Dreamglider> How do i copy all *.jpg from dir and subdir's to one folder
<space_cadet> dburger, The firmware should really be available in the linux-firmware package but so far it is not in Jaunty.
<space_cadet> Thank you very much for you help.
<BigBlue> jtholmes, just 2 lines.. should i still pastebin?
<dtchen> Jeremified: ok, let's try an alternate method. use: wget -O ~/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<mkasson> Lysi, is that for xset or back for what we were just talking about?
<saiki> BigBlue: just paste i here
<dburger> space_cadet: ok,
<jtholmes> BigBlue, just type them here in one line
<saiki> anyone got a lolink on how to get nvidia-xconfig workign right? my diplay won't read all supported resolutions
<saiki> display*
<dburger> space_cadet: but from that it appears that it would only effect wpa encryption ??? not just connecting to unprotected network?
<meatcar> hif1, i was wondering, how do i replace gnome-panel with xfce4-panel. I have it all installed, i just need to make sure gnome-panel doesnt start up, and xfce4-panel does.
<BigBlue> jtholmes, 48   ./2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.ko
<pkh> i have 2 identical dell servers running 9.04.  the reason for the duplicate hardware is redundancy, but if I swap the drives over then the system boots up without access to the network interface...  does ubuntu store a hardware address for the networking interface somewhere on installation?
<Lysi> ﻿CradlRcker: sorry, didn't expect that
<BigBlue> jtholmes, 40   ./2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.ko
<space_cadet> dburger, read his dmesg and find the line "cannot find"
<PhotoJim> pkh: udev sometimes does do that.  I can't recall where, but google should find you the answer.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok i believe the too is the one we want
<dylnuge> So do I need to instruct the installer to place /home anywhere else, or just replace the fstab and let it put home with / for the time being?
<ubuntu> hi
<saiki> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jtholmes> BigBlue, execute sudo modprobe 8139too and tell me what happens
<meatcar> hif1, i was wondering, how do i replace gnome-panel with xfce4-panel. I have it all installed, i just need to make sure gnome-panel doesnt start up, and xfce4-panel does.
<Lysi> ﻿CradlRcker: obviously the string changed in Jaunty?
<mkasson> pkh: not what you were asking but you could have your router force IP
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right? my diplay won't read all supported resolutions
<BigBlue> jtholmes, nothing...
<Tosted> !dpkg
<pkh> mkasson, they're both set up for static ip, but eth0 doesn't exist at all...
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<dburger> space_cadet: ok, I see it, but where do I place this downloaded firware .bin file...
<mkasson> pkh: err, sorry nvm. just reread
<saiki> he "!nvidia" one doesn't help
<meatcar> sorru about this , it keeps on inserting a users name into here.i was wondering, how do i replace gnome-panel with xfce4-panel. I have it all installed, i just need to make sure gnome-panel doesnt start up, and xfce4-panel does.
<Lysi> ﻿jtholmes: please can you take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/160332/
<pkh> PhotoJim, can you suggest a search query -- i can't seem to dig anything specific up?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, good now execute   lsmod |grep 8139  and put the output here
<mkasson> pkh: not that you should have to, but run dhclient?>
<CradLRcker> Lysi, wat string would u suggest
<saiki> meatcar: change sessions
<space_cadet> dburger, /lib/firmware
<PhotoJim> pkh: sure, one sec
<mbrigdan> So, I'm trying to cross-compile a program for windows (from ubuntu). What should the target be? I've got to "i386-pc-" but then I don't know what to do.
<shadow98> hey everyone I am wanting to accomplish a couple things that I am not sure if they are possible....first thing is we currently have web server running and doing fine....however we would like to give this some failover and load balancing ability should one machine fail....That is my first question what is best way to accomplish this with ubuntu server edition....
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<Tosted> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Konrad1> I have a question and maybe it is stupid. I use Xubuntu, I was wondering, will Jaunty take more hard drive space than Intrepid? (I am VERY limited in hdd space)
<Lysi> ﻿CradLRcker: I asked ﻿jtholmes to take a look at your pastebin
<CradLRcker> oh k
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right? my diplay won't read all supported resolutions
<slemming> Hi! Can I revert, or worst case disable, the notification bubble?
<dburger> space_cadet: does also need agere_ap_fw.bin ?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160336/
<dtchen> Jeremified: be sure to tell me the generated url
<meatcar> saiki, i do not believe that there is a sessions option in 9.04. gnome-panel is not present in the startup options.
<Jeremified> dtchen: i've tried to upload it twice, and both times it failed. I'll try it one more time
<brodymcd> can someone please help me? Wireless WAY SLOW on 9.04... totally fine in 8.10 and also vista (I'm using vista now)
<Lysi> ﻿jtholmes: the command is from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dtchen> Jeremified: with both ubuntu-bug *and* the alsa-info.sh script?
<PhotoJim> pkh: http://flipsidereality.com/blog/nix/rename-hardware-devices-like-eth0-using-udev-for-linux/ Debian-specific but very similar to how it works with Ubuntu
<tiredbones> When printing a document  from gedit the path name appears on the top of the printed page. How does one remove this?
<jtholmes> lysi hold on looked at it
<saiki> meatcar: look closer
<pkh> PhotoJim, cheers.
<dburger> space_cadet: how do I bring this back up without reboot?
<Jeremified> dtchen: you never said anything about alsa-info.sh
<saiki> on the login screen
<dtchen> Jeremified: yes i did; you may have missed it
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right? my diplay won't read all supported resolutions
<Jeremified> dtchen: i got another "error showing url: operation not supported"
<PhotoJim> pkh: np.  I ran into a similar problem a couple of weeks ago so glad to pass along what I learned.
<inklesspen> could someone with a 8.10 ubuntu install please pastebin the contents of their /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script for me? I'm having to diagnose a DHCP issue over the phone, and I don't have a 8.10 system handy.
<dburger> ok, rebooting, space_cadet hope to see you in here via wireless
<Jeremified> also, i've already done alsa-info.sh once, i'll link to that since i haven't changed anything since then
<jtholmes> BigBlue, good now   execute   /etc/init.d/networking stop;  then /etx/init.d/networking start;
<inklesspen> alternatively, I would be grateful for a link to that script in the source repo
<jtholmes> BigBlue, tell me about errors
<Jeremified> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8a166ff9aa4c1544893e96c04bd8147f434a4095
<Mew-Chan> how do you search the repo via bash ie lets say i'm looking for "openssl"
<mrwes> http://healthmap.org/swineflu
<neskat> Mew-Chan: aptitude search openssl
<jtholmes> Lysi,  it is linux-restricted-modules....
<Lysi> ﻿ jtholmes: sorry, that is the correct one http://paste.ubuntu.com/160332/
<Mew-Chan> thanks neskat
<Konrad1> Anyone know? Does will Jaunty take more hdd space than intrepid?
 * Tosted ...
<datta> i am trying to fix vlc to play any file (from jumptv)
<xiaolindraconis> help please: ive moved my /home folder to a new partition it has 28GB in it that should be free on my 1st partition... but its not showing me the extra 28GB of free space
<datta> how can i do tat
<meatcar> saiki, i have double and tripple checked, its not there.
<Matias_> Hi guys ! I have a problem with my system. I'm trying to connect my mobile (Motorola A1200), but I can't
<Matias_> (logs here: http://www.pastebin.ca/1406781). Ideas ?
<dtchen> Jeremified: for 9.04, that's an invalid quirk
<BigBlue> jtholmes, first one said ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<saiki> meatcar: did you look on thetop?
<neskat> konus: not hugely
<neskat> *Konrad1
<Jeremified> dtchen: invalid? how?
<dtchen> Jeremified: (you're currently using model=dell, which doesn't even exist for your hardware)
<saiki> cause it's 100% plainly in view in xubuntu
<Konrad1> but a bit?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, second one; ifup: failed to open statefil /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<jtholmes> BigBlue, sorry i run in root land so i forget to tell folks to  preface those commands with  sudo
<whileimhere> I was wondering if there is a program that will allow me to right click an image in Firefox and send it via my gmail without going through thunderbird or whatnot.
<Jeremified> dtchen: what do i use instead? i've tried model=hp as well
<dtchen> Jeremified: first, we try to figure out where that incorrect quirk is located.
<meatcar> saiki, yes sir.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, so rerun both  as sudo
<dtchen> Jeremified: please don't try seemingly random model quirks; they're not all available for all HDA codecs
<Led_Zeppelin> Anyone have the directions to install flash player on AMD64 mozilla?
<jtholmes> lysi still the same thing  there is no  linux-ubuntu-modules  the only thing i find is  linux-restricte-modules...
<tecky> Anyone own a Dell with Ubuntu preinstalled??
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<saiki> Led_Zeppelin: tried installing gnash?
<neskat> tecky: I do
<meatcar> saiki, I am currently running gnome. I wish to replace the usual gnome-panel with the xfce for usability and aesthetic reasons
<dtchen> Jeremified: first let's make sure that you even need a quirk
<Led_Zeppelin> saiki, eerk. gnash is no good for me...youtube and hulu.com does not work for it
<neskat> tecky: although I've upgraded ubuntu twice since
<saiki> neskat: I'm having issues with glx on nvidia
<jtholmes> konrad1 the livecd version will fit into 2.5g  but you want about 10g for growth
<dtchen> Jeremified: grep -n snd-hda-intel /etc/modprobe.d/*
<BigBlue> jtholmes, etc for both?  or etc and etx?
<tecky> neskat: how'd it work out? Worth the expendature ?
<lifi> Led_Zeppelin, install the adobe flash player?
<neskat> tecky: it worked brilliantly
<Led_Zeppelin> lifi, yes, thats what I am doing
<saiki> Led_Zeppelin: youtube does too
<tecky> neskat: I'm considering buying one for my parents, but not 100% sure
<jtholmes> BigBlue, sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop;  sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Led_Zeppelin> about:plugins shows it as being installed, but I still can't watch any clips
<lstarnes> I
<lstarnes> oops
<Jeremified> dtchen: do you want me to send the output (via pastebin)?
<saiki> Led_Zeppelin: restart ff
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right? my diplay won't read all supported resolutions
<dtchen> Jeremified: yes
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no errors deconfig'd then configuring network interfaces
<neskat> tecky: hmm, It's always hard to decide if you should advise someone use ubuntu or not
<jtholmes> BigBlue,  execute  ifconfig -a  and see if you have ip address
<Lysi> ﻿jtholmes: aha, that means the command isn't correct anymore in Jaunty? Should CradLeRcker add restriced in the command?
<tecky> neskat: I think they would be happy w/ it .. its just a question of getting the right hardware for the
<mroc> need some quick help with a sound issue.  system sees card as "0x46d:0x8d7" and it's listed in /proc/asound/cards but the output of aplay -l is an empty list of playback hardware devices.  any help?
<tecky> them**
<mikejet> I wish Ubuntu and Adobe would work together to make installation automatic and hassle-free.  Nearly every website uses flash.
<Jeremified> dtchen: I had changed some of the values since the alsa-info.sh upload, so it's a bit different: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160341/
<lifi> Led_Zeppelin, is it working now?
<neskat> mikejet: pretty sure ubuntu-restricted-extras installs flash with no problems
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  any luck?
<jtholmes> lysi dont know about cradlercker (anything about that is)
<Jeremified> dtchen: not a huge difference, though
<BigBlue> jtholmes, im not sure if im looking in the right place.... but i don't think so
<Led_Zeppelin> lifi, no
<jtholmes> i
<BigBlue> jtholmes, inet addr: ?
<lifi> Led_Zeppelin, did you upgrade from 8.10 or so?
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right? xubuntu isn't accepting it
<Led_Zeppelin> about plugins has: libswfdecmozilla.so
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ifconfig -a  and paste output
<saiki> and now my display won't start :@
<Led_Zeppelin> lifi, fresh install to 9.0.4 on amd64
<theron> Hi all, any links to a fix for the stuttery flash issues after latest update?
<dtchen> Jeremified: please remove lines 41-44 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, then use: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Jeremified> saiki: /join #xubuntu
<Lysi> ﻿jtholmes: he is here: ﻿CradLeRcker (recently changed the name) and we try to get sound working now since a while on his machine
<dtchen> theron: 32-bit or 64-bit?
<theron> dtchen: 32 bit
<jtholmes> lysi ok my mistake
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<Shivam> i want to learn GIMP, anyone know any noob tutorials on how to make signature with it?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160342/
<dtchen> theron: you might try enabling the Canonical partner repository instead and using sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<ntrock> Hola Buenas
<tecky> neskat: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/inspndt_530?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&~oid=us~en~29~linux_1~~ was what i was looking @ for the specific model
<Mew-Chan> other then apt-get is there another command which grabs all files?
<ntrock> Necesito ayuda
<theron> dtchen thanks I'll try and report back :)
<neskat> tecky: I've got the laptop version of that
<hacker07> sup people!!!
<jtholmes> BigBlue, still no inet address
<inklesspen> repeat: could someone with a 8.10 ubuntu install please pastebin the contents of their /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-script for me? I'm having to diagnose a DHCP issue over the phone, and I don't have a 8.10 system handy.
<SoulSoniC> hi..
<jtholmes> BigBlue,  execute  'modprobe -r 8139too'
<SoulSoniC> having a helluva time trying ubuntu for the first time :)
<Shivam> i need to buy some more gold donate
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: ok, the linux-ubuntu-modules is obviously not available in Jaunty, it should be linux-ubuntu-restricted-modules
<Shivam> i want to learn GIMP, anyone know any noob tutorials on how to make signature with it?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, tell me when you are done
<CradLeRcker> mhm k Lysi  ill try that
<aa1> hi there all
<BigBlue> jtholmes, executed, nothing returned
<claptrap> is ubuntu 9.o4 stable ?
<dtchen> Lysi: there is no linux-ubuntu-restricted-modules. are you sure you don't mean linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)?
<saiki> Jeremified: so, don't use the active channel, use the n wit 0/70 users active?
<hacker07> man these rooms are fucking boring
<dr_willis> claptrap:  so far i find it very stable
<aa1> i just need help to use a desktop with two user toghether in same time
<theron> dtchen: seems that's what I'm using already, how can I verify that's what's actually being used via firefox though?
<Jeremified> saiki: it was only a suggestion, the people there might be able to help you better
<jetru> why doesnt synaptic show me packages like vlc? I ticked all options in the sources config and reloaded the sources, still not coming
<dr_willis> aa1:  shareing th same desktop you mean? or  some other way?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, thats okk    execute  'lsmod |grep 8139' nothing should be returned
<dtchen> theron: use about:plugins in the location bar
<neskat> jetru: aptitude search vlc
<saiki> Jeremified: well, only a noob is active, and I'm no noob
<theron> hah.
<claptrap> dr_willis,   ok . any problems with the upgrade from 8.10?
<aa1> dr_willis ya
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, its still not working
<theron> dtchen: well that was rough :D
<dr_willis> claptrap:  i tend to do clkean installs
<saiki> Jeremified: I had this issue on 8.10 as well, but I lost the dumb link :@
<Jeremified> saiki: then I'm sorry my suggestion failed you :/
<dtchen> Jeremified: what's the status of the force-reload?
<claptrap> dr_willis,  yeah ive heard it the best way
<jtholmes> dr_willis, and i totally agree on clean installs, always
<BigBlue> jtholmes, returned 2 lines... 2 from the old pastebin i gave you
<Jeremified> dtchen: what do you mean by force-reload?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, last 2 lines from here http://paste.ubuntu.com/160336/
<comph4x0r> hey i need some help
<saiki> Jeremified: tis ok. I came here for a reason y know lol
<jetru> neskat: that works. i could install it with apt-get install. i wanted the synaptic thing though(for kicks)
<River> has anyone been able to install skype on a clean jaunty installation? package manager gibes "wrong architecture i386" error message when i try to install it
<dtchen> [6~[6~21:09 < dtchen> Jeremified: please remove lines 41-44 in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, then use: sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload
<Caduceus> Does TRENDnet TEW444UB work with Ubuntu 9.04? I want to know before I download it
<neskat> jetru: you need to tell it to let you see *all* apps
<Lysi> ﻿dtchen: thanks for the hint
<Dayofswords> how do you get java to work o ubuntu
<Jeremified> dtchen: done
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok  execute  /etc/init.d/networking stop;  then run the  modprobe -r  again, then run th lsmod again should get no output
<neskat> by default it only shows canonical supported apps jetru
<aa1> dr_willis i've see there is a company that build a internet point wit one pc and 2 or 3 clients with monitor keyboard and mouse... but only with a single tower...
<comph4x0r> how can i use terminal FTP subcommand to connect to a website that doesnt sponsor FTP
<Caduceus> Is there a list of USB adapters that are compatible with 9.04?
<jetru> neskat: yup, its not there in the "all" filter...
<theron> dtchen: doesn't show that the plugin is installed, however via apt-get it says already installed.
<SoulSoniC> so i keep losing video after fresh install, and having to re-install ubuntu :(
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: just get the hint, sorry. Please try ﻿linux-restricted-modules without ubuntu
<SoulSoniC> the only troubleshooting i found on the net is to run xorg-server reconfigure
<SoulSoniC> which isnt doing anything for me
<dtchen> Jeremified: ok, make sure 'Master', 'Front'/'PCM' are unmuted and nonzero, then try playing some sound
<pkh> PhotoJim, thanks for that, found exactly the issue!  just made my day.
<saiki> SoulSoniC: from what?
<aa1> i've see there is a company that build a internet point wit one pc and 2 or 3 clients with monitor keyboard and mouse... but only with a single tower...
<Wolf23> somebody help please, how can i know my dvd writer if its /dev/dvd or anything please
<neskat> Caduceus: what are 'use adaptors' ?
<kevinh90> Wolf23: ls /dev/
<kevinh90> look for stuff that it might be, like cdrom or cdrom0
<Caduceus> neskat: I mean Wireless USB adapters
<neskat> Oh
<jtholmes> Wolf23,  ls /dev/sr*
<neskat> Anyone got the fglrx drivers working on any ATI card?
<mroc> i need sound help.  my device doesn't show up in the list of playback hardware devices.  the system does see the card though.  what should i do?
<Wolf23> kevinh90:  thanx but i am trying to burn the cd with 2mandvd
<hacker07> is there any not computer nerd places im starting to get tired of technology it is causing the fall of man kind
<dtchen> hacker07: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dtchen> mroc: please try "ubuntu-bug alsa-base". be sure to tell me the bug report # that is filed
<Shivam> i want to learn GIMP, anyone know any noob tutorials on how to make signature with it?
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right?
<Jeremified> dtchen: all are unmuted and nonzero, still no sound. is there any specific sound playback device you want me to try?
<walter> hi guys, I lost my panel on ubuntu netbook remix, how to find it back?
<Wolf23> jtholmes: /dev/sr0
<Wolf23>  <-- is that the burner ?
<kevinh90> I am installing ubuntu right now(not my first time), and i am using using the installer's resize utility(first time for me).  How long should I wait for it to get above 0% before giving up?
<dtchen> Jeremified: let's try: aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<aa1> do somebody know how to use input mic source in my laptop as an output for link earphones??
<BigBlue> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160344/ :(
<Caduceus> Is there a list of wireless USB adapters that are compatible with 9.04?
<kevinh90> Wolf23: /dev/sr0 very well could be it
<jtholmes> Wolf23, yes if that is the only  CD drive in the machine
<kevinh90> Caduceus: what card do you have?
<jtholmes> Wolf23, err,  possilby so
<Jeremified> dtchen: "aplay: main:590: audio open error: Device or resource busy"
<Lysi> ﻿saiki: http://docs.gimp.org/en/
<dtchen> aa1: if your codec has written support for it, yes, just toggle the appropriate mixer control
<noobtux> hello
<aa1> use input audio as output
<Caduceus> kevinh90: I have a TRENDnet TEW444UB
<aa1> dtchen i got an intel
<saiki> Lysi: wrong person
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right?
<PhotoJim> pkh: Glad I could help :)
<dtchen> Jeremified: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<dtchen> Jeremified: please pastebin
<zhanx> is there a way to convert mac os x drivers to linux ones?'
<jtholmes> BigBlue, i forget the plumb command so just reboot then do the  lsmod thingy and see if you get zero output and come back here
<aa1> dtchen i know for winzozz with realtek HD exist...
<Wolf23> kevinh90:  ty but i am searching about a program that can burn 6 movies in 1 dvd, and when i insert the cd into dvd player it shows the menus of the 6 movies
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, i did that, and it said its updatesd and already the newest version
<saiki> zhanx: what driver?
<walter> how can I recover panel in ubuntu?
<aa1> dtchen i got an acer aspire one
<kevinh90> Caduceus: what does it's lspci line say?
<Jeremified> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160345/
<Lysi> ﻿Shivam: ﻿ http://docs.gimp.org/en/
<zhanx> saiki converting the ppd driver for the kodak 5x00 series over and i am stuck
<Shivam> ty
<dtchen> Jeremified: killall pulseaudio;aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<saiki> zhanx: ah.. no idea, sorry
<Jeremified> walter: run gnome-panel, is that what you're looking for?
<Wolf23> jtholmes:   ty but i am searching about a program that can burn 6 movies in 1 dvd, and when i insert the cd into dvd player it shows the menus of the 6 movies
<saiki> anyone got a link on how to get nvidia-xconfig working right?
<Caduceus> kevinh90: I dont know, I haven't download ubuntu yet, I just want to know if my usb adapter will work.
<Lysi> ﻿saiki: sorry, obviously just to fast for me.
<jtholmes> saiki there have been a lot of problems with the nvidia drivers and intel drivers since release poke aroung on launchpad for any solutions
<SoulSoniC> crap.. this window is too busy :(
<aa1> dtchen is there a way to check by terminal??
<kevinh90> Caduceus: download the desktop disk, and run it in live mode
<kevinh90> 'use ubuntu without making any changes to your computer'
<Dayofswords> how do i stop my internal speakers stop a beeping sound when; theres no right, theres no left, no back space etc.
<Jeremified> dtchen: same output, "aplay: main:590: audio open error: Device or resource busy"
<mroc> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/368972
<i3luefire> i am trying to compress my /usr file but when i try to run this command "mv /usr /usr.old in  a root terminal it says i resource is busy
<Caduceus> kevinh90: Okay.
<BigBlue> jtholmes, just lsmod | grep 8139 ?  that returns all 3 again
<jeidson> I am having trouble connecting xubuntu 8.04 to a windows vpn server (pptp). I have reinstalled network-manager and network-manger-pptp according to a forum article I found. I am unable to get a pptp option when I start network-admin. I am using a wifi connection. Does anyone of a way I can make this work? Thanks in advance.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, after the reboot
<Wolf23> jtholmes:  do u know about this program?
<walter> Jeremified: I cannot run gnome-panel, because alt+F2 doesn't work too
<BigBlue> jtholmes, yes
<badfish69> how do i enable root?
<aa1> thanks to all
<jtholmes> Wolf23, no i dont sorry
<aa1> noone can help me 2 know
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ifconfig -a and paste
<badfish69> i tried sudo passwd root and then entered a new unix passwd
<Wolf23> kevinh90: do u know about this burner program?
<badfish69> but it still tells me the account is expired when i su root
<dtchen> mroc: that usb device only supports capture
<jtholmes> Wolf23, sorry no knowledge of that prog
<Jeremified> walter: can you get a terminal? ctrl+alt+f2, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to ui
<jeidson> badfish69, sudo -s
<dtchen> mroc: because there are no playback elements, aplay -l will not display any
<Wolf23> jtholmes:  ok thanx anyway :)
<xi1> I just upgraded to 9.04, and the "chsh" command does not work. When I run it as a user, I am told "You may not change the shell for <username>". When I run it as root, it asks for a password, but won't accept the root pw
<xi1> anyone know how to fix?
<jtholmes> Wolf23, sure
<dtchen> mroc: is it a webcam or mic?
<badfish69> sudo -s passwd root?
<jtholmes> xil  sudo  chsh
<mroc> dtchen: so then i guess the system is not seeing the sound card at all?  no, it's a creative sound card.
<jetru> neskat: okay, its a known bug. quick search index is screwed. thanks anyway
<jeidson> badfish69, no just sudo -s
<badfish69> su root always worked when i had ubuntu installed before
<Jeremified> dtchen: I ran the command again, and it gave different output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160347/
<badfish69> then again, so did changing my x conf with nvidia-settings
<dtchen> mroc: what creative sound card? x-fi?
<neskat> neskat: ok well, were you using "add/remove programs" or the synaptic mansger?
<badfish69> which has been a nightmare lately
<lstarnes> badfish69: sudo -i is the preferred way, iirc
<neskat> *manager
<badfish69> my preferred way is su root
<walter> Jeremified: I tried that, but it didn't help, and said " cannot open display"
<aa1> who can help me how make a family net as win(shit)dows for share folders quickly.....
<neskat> jetru:  ok well, were you using "add/remove programs" or the synaptic manager?
<ghoti> !language | aa1
<ubottu> aa1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dtchen> Jeremified: ah, it autospawned PA
<aa1> ghoti and ubottu what i've write bad?
<Lysi> ﻿ CradLeRcker: can u please search in Synaptic for e.g. linux-modules, xorg-video, intel; what modules are installed and in case install relevant packages.
<dtchen> Jeremified: please edit /etc/pulse/client.conf, and change "autospawn = yes" to "autospawn = no"
<BigBlue> jtholmes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160349/
<mroc> dtchen: creative live 5.1 i think.  not sure, i didn't build the system.  nothing by creative shows up in lspci -nn, should i look somewhere else?
<dtchen> Jeremified: then, sudo killall pulseaudio
<Jeremified> dtchen: will do
<jetru> neskat: synaptic...bye.
<dtchen> mroc: is it a pci live?
<ghoti> mroc: If it's an SB live, it might show up as an emu401k
<aa1> Sorry if i've make a mistake............
<i3luefire> i am trying to compress my /usr file but when i try to run this command "mv /usr /usr.old in  a root terminal it says i resource is busy
<ghoti> aa1: Just don't use words you woudn't use in front of your mother :)
<kevinh90> Caduceus: some cards(like BCM43XX based cards) require a firmware download for them to work
<dtchen> mroc: you're likely triggering the resource allocation issue. try changing the physical slot the sblive is in
<kevinh90> Caduceus: from a bit of googling, it seems that ndiswrapper will allow your card to work with linux
<Jeremified> dtchen: done, and afk for about 10 minutes (sorry)
<ghoti> i3luefire: that's probably because a lot of the contents of /usr are in use
<kevinh90> ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers on linux
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: But before please reload packages list
<jeidson>  I am having trouble connecting xubuntu 8.04 to a windows vpn server (pptp). I have reinstalled network-manager and network-manger-pptp according to a forum article I found. I am unable to get a pptp option when I start network-admin. I am using a wifi connection. Does anyone of a way I can make this work? Thanks in advance.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, execute  sudo ifdown eth0;  tell me about errors
<aa1> ghoti for say micro... how to write it? Then, i'm not a child  ;)
<i3luefire> ghoti, how do i fx that?
<mroc> dtchen:  ok, i'll check that out then.  that'll have to be for another day.  thanks for your help.  thank you to ghoti as well for your input.
<aa1> ghoti can u help me to do it?
<olivier> need help my audio sounds just quit on me for no reason!?!?!
<dtchen> olivier: have you made sure 'Master', 'Front'/'PCM' are not muted or zeroed?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, interface not configured
<ghoti> i3luefire: for starters, you probably want to not be running in a GUI, and at the command line, take a look at all your running processed, and get it as pared down as you can.
<neskat> I got 3d acceleration to work for an ATI card AT LAST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<olivier> dtchen : ohhh yeah!!
<jtholmes> BigBlue, modprobe -r 8139too;  tell me about errors
<olivier> dtchen : it look like it a random problem
<tonyyarusso> Could someone help me figure out a USB wireless adapter?  It's the Linksys WUSB54GC, which is supposedly fully supported.  (I'm on 8.10 currently btw)  It shows up in 'lsusb', but not in 'ifconfig -a'.
<`Ned> hello, I'm having a problem with Brasero. I can't copy video to dvd disc with Brasero on ubuntu 8.10. because 'Burn' isn't clickable on Disc Burning Setup
<sgallagh> neskat: That's impressive. I've never gotten one to work right in Windows, let alone Ubuntu :-P
<aa1> ghoti please can u help me? i dont know how 2 find my others pc in my house
<ghoti> aa1: If I understand your question, you want to connect to shared files from Windows computers on your network, correct?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no errors
<kevinh90> I prefer nvidia or intel graphics on linux over ati
<h00k> kevinh90, 90% of people do :)
<olivier> dtchen : last time i pull out my tv card bam my sound came back now i restart my pc no sound
<jtholmes> BigBlue, lsmod |grep 8139too   should be no output
<neskat> sgallagh: yeah, I actually had to jump into the src fix a bug then compile, a patch has been submitted :)
<aa1> ghoti thanks, i don't have a winzozz's pc, but all with ubuntu and linux mint
<kevinh90> I have Nvidia 9800m GTS on this computer
<aa1> ghoti and yes i need to share folders
<ghoti> aa1 so you're trying to share from linux to linux?
<aa1> ùyep
<aa1> yes
<kevinh90> it only has 1024mb of dedicated memory though
<ghoti> aa1: do you have SSH servers on all of the computers involved?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, yup!  no output
<aa1> ghoti no tiengo un rou
<i3luefire> ghoti, i wasnt running a gui i ran sudo init 1 then went to a root term & how do i pare down the running processes?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi,  ive done all that, but why search intel? i have an amd processor. other than the hda-intel mod
<aa1> ghoti sorry, i got a router wireless and no more
<kevinh90> 4096 Megs of ram, but only 1024 megs GPU ram :(
<jtholmes> BigBlue, good,  execute  modprobe 8139cp   errors?
<CradLeRcker> Lysi, which is actually for an nvidia sound device
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no return
<ghoti> i3luefire: you can use top. ps -aux,or (preferably) pstree to check on all running processes
<Lysi> ﻿CradLeRcker: I need to go, but don't hesitate to keep asking here, good night or good day.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, lsmod |grep 8139   2-3 lines of output ?
<ghoti> i3luefire: if you see things running that you don't need to have running, you can use 'killall <process name>' to stop a process
<RealKillaz> hi there I'm using mythbuntu and the internal I think the master volume is very low. Is there a way to control the master volume from the command line?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, 2 lines
<nomaS> ghoti : no only use kill -kill <number process>
<ghoti> aa1: Are both of the computers that you want to share files between connected to the same router?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok   execute  /etc/init.d/networking stop;  errors?
<aa1> ghoti i just have 3 pcs with desktop version, yes on the same net
<ghoti> nomaS: different strokes for different folks :)
<ghoti> aa1: And all three are running Linux?
<sgallagh> Anyone in here know anything about getting LVM partitions to load correctly at boot time?
<aa1> ghoti yes
<BigBlue> jtholmes, returned 'deconfiguring'.  no errors
<i3luefire> ghoti, ok thanx
<jtholmes> BigBlue,  execute  /etc/init.d/networking start;  errors?
<ghoti> aa1: Is the computer with the files that you wish to access running an SSH server?  If not- what version of linux is it?
<ghoti> i3luefire: my pleasure! :)
<River> can anyone help me resolve an issue installing skype on Jaunty ? Package installer claims downloaded skype is the wrong architecture
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no errors
<jtholmes> BigBlue,  ifconfig -a   and paste output
<CradLeRcker> can anyone help my sound problems?
<kevinh90> River: are you on 64bit or 32bit linux?
<aa1> ghoti i got ubuntu desktop 9.04 in one and linux mint 6 in one
<kevinh90> River: when I install skype, I use medibuntu
<River> kevinh90: 64 bit
<tkooda> what's a good "download manager" for Ubuntu?
<CradLeRcker> i have a problem with the alsa stuff. it wont work. nor will running flash in firefox. the sound doesnt work
<kevinh90> tkooda: I use wget
<BigBlue> jtholmes, same as http://paste.ubuntu.com/160349/, but no eth0
<ghoti> aa1: and which one has the files that you wish to share?  And is it running an SSH server?
<aa1> ghoti is it possible do it as windows? i thind
<tkooda> kevinh90, as do I.  but `wget` is not a "download manager"
<dbarnett> Hello all, I'm having upgrade issues with broken dependencies. I've pasted my woes at http://paste.ubuntu.com/160355/ I would be greatful if someone could point me to a fix
<kevinh90> River: I installed skype no problems when I used medibuntu
<aa1> ghoti is it possible do it as windows? i think i've not ssh server? how can i check?
<tkooda> can anyone recommend a download manager that'll manage multiple downloads, retrying in background, etc,e tc..
 * ThomasHC is away: afk
<River> kevinh90: ok, thanks, i will try medibuntu
<Mew-Chan> tkooda, (kget)
<eseven73> !away > ThomasHC
<aa1> tkooda use downthemall on firefox
<ubottu> ThomasHC, please see my private message
<dtchen> CradLeRcker: sure, join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<kevinh90> River: I installed it, logged in once, but did not talk to anyone
<BigBlue> jtholmes, ie - http://paste.ubuntu.com/160357/
<ghoti> aa1: with ubuntu, you can run 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status' to see if you have an SSH server and if it's running
<kevinh90> I did not even try
<ghoti> aa1: I'm not sure about Linux Mint; I've never used it
<ThomasHC> eseven73: That's what I DID use
<erimar77> tkooda: what about a browser based download manager
<Jeremified> dtchen: back
<user01> hi i went to upgrade to 9.04 but it says my 3d graphics card driver is no longer supported fglrx,  should i just stick with 8.10?
<ThomasHC> I did /away afk
<erimar77> tkooda: you could use flashgot for firefox
<jtholmes> BigBlue, very strange let me think
<Mew-Chan> tkooda, 2 great DownLoad Mangers kget, or DownLoadThemAll (firefox addon)
<tkooda> erimar77, that'd be fine..  any recommendation?
<aa1> ghoti aa1@MINT ~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh status
<aa1> [sudo] password for aa1:
<aa1> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<aa1> aa1@MINT ~ $
<FloodBot1> aa1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtchen> Jeremified: retry the aplay -Dplughw:0 .. command
<tkooda> erimar77, aah.. thanks.   -I thought 'flashgot' just sent the urls from the browser TO an external download manager?
<Jeremified> dtchen: nothing
<kevinh90> aa1: its /etc/init.d/sshd
<dtchen> Jeremified: pastebin the output from amixer
<kevinh90> aa1: not /etc/init.d/ssh
<jtholmes> BigBlue, cat  /etc/modules  and paste
<dtchen> Jeremified: will probably be easier if you join #ubuntu-audio-help
<erimar77> tkooda: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/220
<Jeremified> dtchen: "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono"
 * ThomasHC is away: Away
<eseven73> ThomasHC, lol
<BigBlue> jtholmes, only 'lp'
<ThomasHC> Serious, I did what it said eseven73
<aa1> kevin90 and ghoti : sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<eseven73> you need to adjust your client ummm what one do you have ThomasHC ?
<ThomasHC> now, again, gonna go
<ThomasHC> Xchat-Gnome right now
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok  cat /etc/network/interfaces  and paste
<eseven73> ewww
<ThomasHC> too lazy to install xchat
<eseven73> no wonder
<ThomasHC> lol
<ThomasHC> yeah
<frostburn> ooo kget is neat
<FloodBot1> ThomasHC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aa1> tkooda have u solve?
<_gama> can anyone tell me what the partition are going to look like when manually installing 9.04ubuntu
<ghoti> aa1: 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server'
<ThomasHC> what the crap
<user01> is there a way to have ati x300 card work in 9.04?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
 * ThomasHC is away: fuck you ubuntu irc
<tkooda> aa1, yeah, thanks..  will try the "DownThemAll" ff extension, and then perhaps `kget`, thanks guys!
<faileas> o0
<aa1> tkooda u're welcome ;)
<_gama> im having touble booting 9.04
<jtholmes> BigBlue, you r on ubuntu right?
<aa1> ghoti i'm installing it right now, thanks, then what i've to do?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, yup ;)
<_gama> its llike the grub is just not finding the os
<_gama> but it freezes
<ghoti> aa1: once it's installed and running, you can use SFTP or a GUI client like FileZilla to download the files you want from the system you're installing the SSH server on.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, top right of screen next to date and time  two little screens black move mouse over tell me what it says
<ghoti> !filezilla | aa1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filezilla
<ghoti> !info filezilla | aa1
<ubottu> aa1: filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1115 kB, installed size 2860 kB
<BigBlue> jtholmes, sorry?  right or left of date/time?  i don't see two little black screens
<aa1> ghoti  and ubottu thanks  a lot, now i'll install and tomorrow i'll try
<xi1> after upgrading to 9.04, 'chsh' no longer works; it just says, "you may not change the shell"; anyone know how to fix?
<Hymnosis> hi, what is better to rip a cd to mp3? .ogg or flac?
<jedimind> is there something i have to do to make /etc/hosts be priority over my normal dns ?
<ghoti> aa1: best of luck!
<jtholmes> BigBlue, left of data looks like two little monitors side by side
<akuansa> jamie
<aa1> ghoti  but have i to install on both if i need to shatttt
<jtholmes> BigBlue, s/data/date
<Hymnosis> hi, what is better to rip a cd to mp3? .ogg or flac?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, left of date/time is volume/networking icons.  on the right is my name and the shutdown/switch button
<ghoti> jedimind: It's my understanding that /etc/hosts is checked before any DNS queries are even arranged for.
<aa1> ghoti  but have i to install on both if i need to share in both pcs a folder??
<jtholmes> BigBlue, move mouse over networking icons  tell me what it says
<dburger> space_cadet: hmmm, didn't work - but now I have lots of these in dmesg
<Josesordo> hello, I need help in something ..
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no network connection
<dburger> [  211.782232] eth1: This firmware requires an ESSID in IBSS-Ad-Hoc mode.
<dburger> [  227.783209] eth1: Lucent/Agere firmware doesn't support manual roaming
<Stabu> hey i have a problem with flash i get no sound on 9.04
<dbarnett> Hello all sorry to repeat, I'm having upgrade issues with broken dependencies. I've pasted my woes at http://paste.ubuntu.com/160355/ I would be greatful if someone could point me to a fix
<ghoti> aa1: If you're looking to synchronize a directory in real-time between multiple computers, you probably will want to use either NFS or SSHFS
<aa1> ghoti installing filezilla from apt-get ask me 20mb, it's his weight?
<Hymnosis> hi, what is better to rip a cd to mp3? .ogg or flac?
<papg> FLAC
<jtholmes> BigBlue, is the ethernet cable to this machine plugged into a router or other device
<ghoti> aa1: that sounds about right, with all the dependencies, yeah
<Mew-Chan> i like .ogg myself
<jedimind> ghoti: im trying to redirect a domain to a local ip for dev purposes; and i cant seem to reach my internal ip, instead it keeps going to the live site - could this be a dns caching issue on the box itself ?
<BigBlue> jtholmes, yes, also tried using the one connected to this machine... neither work
<aa1> ghoti so i just need to install the same things in each one.. right?
<aa1> ghoti for a real time sharing folders...
<ghoti> jedimind: that's quite possible
<Josesordo> I have ubuntu 9.04 64bits, and I have problem with audio card..when I plug a headset or headphone..the speaker still sound..and headphone too, ubuntu dont recognize the jack..
<Hymnosis> i just want to be sure if i'll have 320kb mp3 quality
<d0s4gw> Hymosis: FLAC is lossless and gets about 2:1 compression, MP3 is ubiquitous and gets about 12:1 depending on several factors, OGG is completely open source but is not supported by iPods...
<jedimind> ghoti: how would i go about flushing dns cache ?
<aa1> ghoti thanks a lot for your time and help
<Stabu> anyone know how to fix no sound with flash video on 9.04?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, when you plug in the ethernet cable to the machine do any green or yellow lights appear on the very back of the ethernet card
<Anon> anyone know a lot about anti-virus softwhere?
<ghoti> aa1: my pleasure :)
<jtholmes> BigBlue, next to where you plug n the cable
<Mew-Chan> clam-av has a linux version
<Mew-Chan> other then that i know nothing of virus prots
<Anon> can i scan a windows PC with it?
<Hymnosis> <d0s4gw> so if i use flac then ipods will be recognised?
<Mew-Chan> yes
<ghoti> aa1: This guide will probably be helpful: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=3&q=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D275856&ei=PbL3San7A4SHtgeD34ztDw&sig2=IFAdWtohOLD-LnT9iNw6dg&usg=AFQjCNFlqHW847RGUGRm6KjAjGD8QInDrA
<Anon> cool thanks
<khensthoth> Hymnosis, just set it to convert at 320kb ogg. If you want even better quality, try FLAC - but the files will be larger
<Zakidine_> heyyy !!
<aa1> ghoti can i ask u if can u say me the best quickly way to use my pc from an other place... sorry for my english, i'm italian...
<d0s4gw> Hymnosis: No, iPods only can see MP3 and Apple proprietary formats.
<Josesordo> -.-
<Zakidine_> i need some help, to install ie on my ubuntu hardy , with wine !
<Zakidine_> i already have wine installed ! but i cant do the stuff ...
<ghoti> aa1: Your English is better than that of many Americans with whom I speak :)
<BigBlue> jtholmes, no :(
<d0s4gw> Hymnosis: FLAC is only useful for retaining the highest quality possible, not really that useful for portable audio.
<BigBlue> jtholmes, but it's the only slot for it
<Zakidine_> my english sucks too ... i'm from morocco, and i just speak french well !
<aa1> ghoti so gentlemen......
<ghoti> aa1: the best options for accessing your PC from elsewhere are SSH for the command-line, or VNC for your desktop
<Zakidine_> so sorry if i do mistakes
<Hymnosis> anyone could recomend a mp3 ripper for ubuntu for my ipod?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, what motherboard is it
<ghoti> !info songbird | Hymnosis
<ubottu> Hymnosis: Package songbird does not exist in jaunty
<SirSpam> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 9.04 onto my ps3, everything works great except for vnc. I don't think it's a ps3 specific problem, so I came here. This is what I see when I log into my vnc server: http://www.adrensoftware.com/images/screenshot.png
<ghoti> o.O No songbird in jaunty?!
<Hymnosis> lol
<aa1> ghoti i've search for vnc but i've see only clients and server fow win
<jtholmes> BigBlue, if u dont know it isnt important
<ghoti> aa1: They're there for Linux as well- apt-cache search vnc for a list of packages
<BigBlue> jtholmes, do i see that from lspci?  no i don't know
<BigBlue> jtholmes, got this machine from a friend
<aa1> ghoti is the just installed application right for do it with ubuntu 9.04?
<Hymnosis> thanks guys ill try songbird
<ghoti> aa1: I'm sorry, could you rephrase that?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, what is the machine you are currently talking to me  laptop, desktop ??
<BigBlue> jtholmes, laptop
<Zakidine_> need help to install ie with wine, im using Hardy heron .. and i already have wine installed !!!
<space_cadet> allright guys..... creating a xubuntu live usb disk from ubuntu (both 9.04)   now...   are pendrivelinux.com/downloads/xu8/syslinux.cfg and pendrivelinux.com/downloads/xu8/initrd.gz release specific?
<space_cadet> i.e. can i use 8 with 9?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok look at the ethernet connection are there any lights near the plugin
<jtholmes> BigBlue, plugin on the laptop
<BigBlue> jtholmes, looks like there could be
<aa1> ghoti in ubuntu 9.04 there are 2 apps, one for server and one for client, so can i use these? i've try one time but with no win
<jtholmes> big what do u mean could be can you see any
<lukavia> does anybody has alsa 1.0.19 ??
<BigBlue> jtholmes, yup
<ghoti> aa1: you need the server on the computer you wish to connect *to*; and the client on the computer you wish to connect *from*.
<lukavia> does anybody has alsa 1.0.19 install file ??
<corinth> Is anyone else experiencing lagging (especially in the menus) in Firefox in Jaunty? And if so, has anyone found a fix for it?
<SirSpam> my friend things my problem is because of xorg
<jtholmes> BigBlue, note how many and what color to yourself
<aa1> ghoti i know
<BigBlue> jtholmes, sure
<aa1> ghoti but for do it in different place, can i do it if ip's changes?
<diguinho> when I did the upgrade to 9.04, the "run dialog box" (alt+f2) isn't working anymore. why?
<ghoti> aa1: yes, but you'll need to know what the IP is, or set up a dynamic DNS service; look at www.no-ip.org for information on that.
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> can someone gimme a hand with a little permissions issue? I want to be able to download files as a specific user, but have those files accessable to www-data . Anyone can suggest how i can do this?
<Jeremified> dtchen: can you give me the aplay command again?
<Jeremified> dtchen: nevermind
<`Ned> if I click on 'Places' and it shows 'CD-RW/DVD-ROM Drive', does it mean I can't burn video from my pc to dvd disc?
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ok this will (may) cause u to loose your internet connection, but you can come back here after doing the following  remove the ethernet cable from the  laptop and plug in the cable from the linux machine that we have been working on, reconfig your network on the laptop and see if you get the same number and color of lights
<ghoti> faileas: once you have the files, chgrp www-dada /path/to/the/file
<lukavia> does anybody has alsa 1.0.19 install file ??
<aa1> ghoti thx, i've read about no-ip before, but i wanna leave my opendns... shall i can?
<cew_ummmm_fs>  #<Semarang>
<jtholmes> BigBlue, if you loose connection then come back after checking the second cable
<diguinho> anyone knows what happened to the alt+f2 ?
<faileas> ghoti: i don't want to do it individually. I don't mind if i need to add a seperate user to do this tho
<aa1> ghoti ps. with filezilla i can share to with other people??
<aa1> ghoti in other places?
<ghoti> aa1: filezilla is a client; but you can use filezilla to connect to your system with the SSH server to download anything you need again
<doglino> someone uses skype?
<doglino> in ubuntu 9.0?
<Josesordo> Need Help with Realtek ALC660-VD speakers don't mute when headphones plugged in, I have ASUS notebook F3ka series
<doglino> i want to know how is configured
<morfic> what topic would be most helpful when trying ti find a manual explaining how to install only packages from a ppa if they exist in the ppa and in the main distribution? a package that was only in the ppa is now in jaunty and in ppa it's libffado2 and in jaunty it's libffado0 a few more similar differences in naming and well, stuff that worked in intrepid does not want to install the same in jaunty
<ghoti> faileas: if all the files are in one directory, you can 'chgrp -R www-data /path/to/the/files/*'
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, looks as if it could be more...  odd
<jtholmes> ned u dont have a dvd burner according to that output
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, seems there are more colors i didn't even notice
<xubean> i have a general question about ubuntu, is there a way to make an upgrade a bit more fresh?
<xubean> what i mean is, I think my computer is not as fast as it should be as a fresh install... when i create a new user, everything runs much faster.. but i don't want to go through the hassle of creating a new user and setting up everything like i have for my current user all over again.. thanks for any help!
<jtholmes> BigBlue, well all i really want to know is if you can connect and talk here on either cable that is the test
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, definitely can, and plugged the other one into the linux machine
<jtholmes> BigBlue, ie able to talk to inet on both cables regardless of lights
<xubean> can someone at least tell me if you guys r seeing my msgs? i don't know if anyone's even seeing my msgs?!
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, thought so lol
<seba>  /j #ubuntu-es
<doglino> xubean your question is interessant , I wanto to know too
<aa1> ghoti filezilla is a ftp sharing app, is it? i've to read more about nets... so thanks very much! You're a very Ubuntu man!!! I feel this in my heart in the same way when i help my friends and i speak all people about gnu-linux. i love share
<seba>  /j #ubuntu-es
<ghoti> xubean: you could look at System -> preference -> startup applications and seeing if there's some cruft in there that you could disable
<diguinho> anyone knows what happened to the alt+f2 ?
<ahmad> how do i check my resources i.e. cpu usage and ram
<xubean> thanks ghoti, i did that..
<jtholmes> BigBlue, u can use either cable on the laptop to talk to the internet?
<xubean> ghoti: not much improvement..
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, yup
<seba>  /j #ubuntu-es
<ghoti> aa1: no, filezilla is not a file-sharing app as such, it's a file transfer program like FTP or wget.
<ghoti> xubean: you could run htop to see what's slowing your computer down.  Are you using compiz?
<freehood4all> Hey, does anyone know what to do for ubuntu 9.04 and a Broadcom BCM4306 NIC... do you still need to do the ndiswrapper thing?
<histo> diguinho: it should still be a run dialog
<aa1> ghoti yes, not p2p but may i've write bad before what i means..
<LjL> seba: sin espacio.
<jtholmes> BigBlue, are there any lights lit near the ethernet cable when it is plugged into the linux machine?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, so it's definitely not the connection then hey?  any other idea ;)
<histo> freehood4all: I thought they were using new drivers where you didn't need the firmware but I could be wrong.
<histo> !broadcom > freehood4all
<ubottu> freehood4all, please see my private message
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, negative on the lights
<diguinho> histo: no, it's not working since I upgraded to 9.04
<diguinho> I know because I use it all the times.
<freehood4all> thanks!
<xubean> ghoti: yes, i'm using compiz... it's not really that slow.. it's just not optimum as it should be i think..
<DragonMinded> I'm having trouble getting jaunty sparc installation to detect the cdrom in my sunblade 100, any tips?
<histo> diguinho: check under the keyboard shortcut settings
<ghoti> xubean: you could try (temporarily) not using compiz and seeing if that makes things more snappy
<diguinho> already checked.
<aa1> ghoti i've write i love share, like communicate and share experience and help
<diguinho> it's there. Run dialog.. alt+f2
<SirSpam> can anybody help me with vnc?
<diguinho> even did the shortcut again
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, can you take a flashlight and see if there are very tiny bulbs near the plug in on the linux machine
<aa1> ghoti ;)
<diguinho> my alt and my f2 keys are working.
<ghoti> aa1: I understand, and I like sharing my knowledge and helping others too :)
<xubean> ghoti: tried that too.. not much of a difference.. it's weird
<ghoti> aa1:  that's why I'm here :)
<aa1> ghoti ;)
<xubean> ghoti: my cpu usage is around 50% on average.. and memory almost never goes above 60 (max).. and it's still a bit slow
<ghoti> xubean: take a look at htop and see if you see anything in particular tying up any resources
<aa1> ghoti can i ask u if u got a blog an your age?
<ghoti> aa1: If you're asking my age, I'm 30. If you're asking if I have a blog, I don't currently.
<i3luefire> how do you delete a folder using term?
<radical> rmdir
<i3luefire> thx
<ghoti> i3luefire: rmdir /path/to/directory
<jtholmes> i3luefire, rm -fr FOLDER_NAME
<xubean> ghoti: i don't have htop installed, isn't that the same as looking at the system monitor? basically to see what program is using what resources?
<Jonie> i never use rmdir
<jtholmes> i3luefire, sudo rm -fr FOLDER_NAME
<xubean> ghoti: i am trying to avoid installing too many apps
<ghoti> i3luefire: be **VERY** careful with 'rm -rf'!
<eseven73> xubean, system monitor takes up like 30% cpu, htop is better
<xubean> aah..
<Jonie> anyone install gnome-main-menu package and use it now?
<xubean> eseven73: aah.. i'll try htop then.
<eseven73> ironic system monitor takes up so much resources
<ghoti> xubean: any GUI process monitor will take up more CPU time than a console-based one. :)
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, can't see any tiny bulbs, but i can see where i assume the lights would go on
<i3luefire> fho what if its not empty?
<aa1> ghoti sorry if i've ask u personal things, i'm 23 from sardinia, and today it's my first time to chat in ubuntu, i hate chat with no need or outside skype. i'm now a very hooligan of ubuntu.. may we can write us if u want
<i3luefire> ghoti,  what if its not empty?
<Jonie> i3luefire,  u nevered use rm -rf?
<ghoti> i3luefire: if it's not empty and you don't want to bother emptying it out, you can use 'rm -rf /path/to/directory', but again, be VERY careful
<Josesordo> Need Help with Realtek ALC660-VD speakers don't mute when headphones plugged in, I have ASUS notebook F3ka series
<ghoti> i3luefire: if you're root and you accitentally 'rm -rf / path/to/directory', you just hosed your system
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, same thing hard to describe but some sort of light/bulbs etc. near the ethernet rj45 plug ok next lets make sure the ethernet card is not somehow disable in the BIOS r u familiar with the BIOS on that mahcine
<xubean> ghoti: well i am looking at htop right now, and nothing seems out of the ordinary..
<gantry> I have the Medibuntu source added.  Why is it that when I type 'aptitude search skype' it returns nothing?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, not at all :(
<i3luefire> ok thx
<xubean> ghoti: the highest memory is being taken up by either firefox or tweetdeck, and it keeps going up and down that's basically it..
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, let me look tho,
<ghoti> gantry: did you do an 'apt-get update' since adding the source?
<eseven73> gantry, did you do sudo aptitude update?
<gantry> no
<gantry> let me try
<eseven73> that why
<ghoti> xubean: I don't suppose tweetdeck is the problem? ;)
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, well at this point i feel sure it is either the network card or it is for some reason turned off in the BIOS
<xubean> ghoti, eseven73: is there anything particular  i should be looking at?
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, do you know how to access the BIOS when booting
<radical> BigBlue_:  who makes your computer?
<TheChuckster> hey!
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, goes so fast!  gah!
<TheChuckster> hows it going all
<TheChuckster> im chilling taking a break from my signals pset you know what im saying?
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, radical asked who made your computer please
<xubean> ghoti: yeah tweetdeck shouldn't be the problem
<mindframe-> anyone having problems with vmware workstation 6.5.2?
<BigBlue_> radical, no idea, it's a friends...uhh...says medion on the back... i think it runs on athlon maybe?  :(
<xubean> does anyone know what the seahorse daemon is?
<eseven73> xubean, I didn't catch the entire conversation so im not sure,
<ghoti> xubean: the only think I can think of is to close all your open applications, and open one at a time until it starts acting sluggishly again, and then you've likely found the culprit
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, try pressing Delete key repeatedly when booting to see if it goes into bios
<radical> I was looking for a brand name.  You'll need to press F12, F2, or Delete probably to get into the BIOS.
<eseven73> seahorse is a frontend for GNUPG
<GuestFBEB6E> hello. I think my HDD is dead and I'm trying to boot with ubuntu live CD but I can't. what's wrong?
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, see radical's msg ^^^
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, haha im trying i keep missing it!
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, im in
<TheChuckster> GuestFBEB6E: check your BIOS boot order settings
<TheChuckster> you might need to F8 check your boot order
<xubean> ghoti: thanks for the suggestions... it's not that kind of sluggish really.. it's just a bit sluggish in general.. since it begins loading..
<eseven73> xubean, you can search apt for description of packages like apt-cache search seahorse
<eseven73> :)
<xubean> ghoti: not a big deal though.. i just wanted to put the question out there to see if anyone can give me any new ideas...
<Thaxxman> i need help setting up my wireless on
<radical> GuestFBEB6E: you need to get into your BIOS.
<Thaxxman> v9.04
<ghoti> xubean: that sort of subjective thing is hard to quantify like this; I'm sure you know what I mean :)
<RealKillaz> I have a problem with xbuntu. The volume is tooo low..
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, ok look at the various sections and see if there is anything that refers to the ethernet
<RealKillaz> when I put the volume higher it keeps comminh back low
<RealKillaz> when I restart
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, arrow keys should move you around
<Thaxxman> should i just take a number?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes,  can't see anything for 'ethernet' yet... but onboard LAN Boot Rom is disabled... could that be it?
<radical> Look for a section called onboard devices or device settings.
<radical> It's going to be in the same section as where you turn your video on and off probably.
<Dayofswords> how do you create new folders?
<jtholmes> radical, ^^
<jimi> what is the equiv of chkconfig in ubuntu?
<Thaxxman> ive looked for awhile now
<echofive> anyone have an idea why firefox stopped loading?
<xubean> ghoti: yes.. i wasn't expecting any particular answer either.. more like tips and tricks if anybody knew and stuff..
<echofive> it just died when i updated it through the update manager
<Dayofswords> how do you create folders in "/home"
<Thaxxman> i cant find anywhere where i can turn on wireless
<xubean> ghoti: i did learn a few things though.. so that was good..
<radical> Dayofswords: Add users?
<ghoti> Dayofswords: mkdir /path/to/directory
<ghoti> xubean: that's a good start then, eh? :)
<jtholmes> radical, would it be the onboard LAN boot rom?? not familiar w/that
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, 'OnChip Serial ATA' is also disabled, those are the only two
<GuestFBEB6E> I've checked my BIOS and it boots from the CD
<ghoti> jtholmes: that sounds like support for PXE network booting
<radical> That's fine, BigBlue_
<radical> Yeah, that's PXE network booting.
<xubean> ghoti: yes
<GuestFBEB6E> the menu for the live CD loads, but when I try to startup it gives a I/O error on the HD
<nekostar> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!
<nekostar> hey GuestFBEB6E
<corinth> How do I change the password for my keyring?
<Dayofswords> i tried mkdir says "mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/.jagex_cache_32': Permission denied"
<Dayofswords> ""
<jtholmes> radical does that have anything to do with the network card?
<nekostar> get the alternate disk
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, enabling them both and booting... worth a shot
<BlackCoffee> is there an aplication in ubuntu to fix system errors that might have been generated by bad installs,system crashes and stuff like that?
<nekostar> usually the extra drivers it carries helps
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, cant hurt
<fr0de> how can I reset sound to defaults (as when first installed)? I've managed to kill my mic recording ability, when I was just trying to boost it... (ubuntu jaunty 64bit, SB Live)
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, i want to see if the light near the rj45 plug light up
<ghoti> Dayofswords: if you're trying to add to your home directory, you want to use /home/username/.jagex_cache_32
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, lights
<ghoti> Dayofswords: not just /home/.jagex_cache_32
<oscarinformatica> hola
<oscarinformatica> a que nuevo de ubuntu de 2009
<fr0de> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Thaxxman> can any one help me with my wireless problem?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, no lights :(
<jtholmes> Thaxxman, just ask and see if anyone answers
<Thaxxman> ... thats what i am doing...
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, too bad i am out of ideas
<ghoti> !ask | Thaxxman
<ubottu> Thaxxman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rimes> let's be a little more specific
<nekostar> fthanx whats the question man
<BigBlue_> jtholmes,  me too :(  thanks anyway for the help!
<nekostar> Thaxxman rather
<nekostar> put my name in a few of the lines and i'll see it
<jtholmes> Thaxxman, no as the specific question what is wrong, what wont work, what have you done
<oscarinformatica> a que yo si entiendo a es escribiendo es me la enviando ok
<BlackCoffee> is there an aplication in ubuntu to fix system errors that might have been generated by bad installs,system crashes and stuff like that?
<Dayofswords> ghoti: thanl you =[) it worked
<Thaxxman> i think i need to enable my wireless adapter
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, are both laptop and linux machine plugged into a router?
<BlackCoffee> ,y system is crashing way too much lately
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, yup
<nekostar> BlackCoffee we call that human intervention
<ghoti> BlackCoffee: yes: dpkg-reconfigure
<Thaxxman> where whould i go about doing that
<BlackCoffee> haha
<nekostar> Thaxxman make sure its powered on if your on a lappy
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, what port numbers
<Thaxxman> im useing it right now
<nekostar> i remember once i had a heck of a evening figuring out it was powered down
<Thaxxman> i got a hardwire connection right now
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, uhh.. not sure..?  btw, do you know how i could check if this has a wireless card?
<BlackCoffee> [22:23:23] <ghoti> BlackCoffee: yes: dpkg-reconfigure<<---and what will that do...sorry,i'm a total noob
<Thaxxman> because i just took windows off of it and it had wireless
<radical> jtholmes: Yeah, it's for booting over a network.  You can load an Image or OS uisng a network connection instead of CD-ROM.
<FloridaGuy> just did a ubuntu mini install of 9.04...with just base system...then installed gnome-core..x11-utils...and xserver-xorg....now im missing the package where you activate nvidia...what package do i install for that
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, the one on the linux mach?
<jtholmes> radical, thought so, thx
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, yeah the linux machine
<space_cadet> brb graphics require restart
<fr0de> how can I reset sound to defaults (as when first installed)? I've managed to kill my mic recording ability, when I was just trying to boost it... (ubuntu jaunty 64bit, SB Live)
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, not is you are plugging a wire into it, it is wired
<ghoti> BlackCoffee: dpkg-reconfigure will re-do the configuration of a package as though you had just installed it, which is great for fixing packages that had been broken by user error or other packages going where they don't belong
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, can u see the router
<Elite> Hey guys
<fr0de> ghoti: can I do that to my sound?
<Tuxguy> Sometimes on boot, mysql says it can not mae a socket through /var/run/mysqld.sock ... but.... if i manually start mysql it works
<Thaxxman> yes i am useing wired right now so i can get help...
<Demios> ghoti? fish?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, yes, they are all wired.. im using my vonage router
<ghoti> fr0de: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<ghoti> Demios: got it in one :)
<radical> bigblue, are you logged in?
<Demios> heh
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, how many ports 4?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, i just don't know if this linux machine has a wireless card as well ;)
<BlackCoffee> so i type dpkg-reconfigure <app name here> ?
<BlackCoffee> cool
<radical> BigBlue_: iwconfig will tell you if it is installed.
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, yeah 4, i've tried them all tho :(
<BigBlue_> radical, thanks
<ghoti> BlackCoffee: yes, but sometimes you will need to prefix it with sudo
<Elite> I put a PCI dial upmodem in my ubuntu hardy 8.04 machine that was detected upon restart now how do I set it up to dial out etc, all this needs to be done via bash
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, try the iwconfig command lets see what you hav
<BlackCoffee> aha,for admin privilege
<nekostar> thaxxman do you know the exact wireless card model and number?
<BlackCoffee> that i've learned
<nekostar> that will make it really easy
<Thaxxman> nekostar, no
<BlackCoffee> ghoti: thanks man
<ghoti> BlackCoffee: my pleasure :)
<Thaxxman> nekostar, all i know is that it is standard with this dell laptop
<zek_> i know that this is off topic but i havent been able to get any help anywhere else. If anybody is familiar with lego mindstorms programming studio for the nxt robots please talk to me in a private chat
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, execute  iwconfig  it will tell u about wireless extensions
<hacker_kid> can anyone point me to an app that can record from a webcam?
<Elite> Anyone?
<Demios> camtasia
<Demios> cheese
<pc> zek_: does that run on Linux?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, just reseting bios to 'safe' settings and loading it up
<Demios> i use cheese
<eseven73> I eat cheese
<ghoti> !info cheese | hacker_kid
<ubottu> hacker_kid: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<zek_> pc: no it actually is on windows (i know, its for school i didnt have a choice)
<Demios> elisboa: : Cheese or camtasia. I've never gotten camtasia to work, cheese works for me though
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, good i want to get back to the router when the linux mahine has booted
 * pc has a mindstorms, but haven't gotten this Ubuntu machine to do much with it yet
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, lo, eth0, pan0 all says no wireless
<hacker_kid> ghoti, Demios thank you
<Rimes> ubottu:  camtasia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camtasia
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, then no active wireless on that machine
<Rimes> ubottu:  camtasia
<eseven73> !info camtasia
<ubottu> Package camtasia does not exist in jaunty
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, what port on the router is the linux machine plugged into  1-4?
<Rimes> hmm
<nekostar> !urmom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urmom
<eseven73> hmmm x2
<nekostar> j/k ;D
<nekostar> had to check
<Thaxxman> nekostar: so do yo uthink you can help me with this problem?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, 3
<nekostar> Thaxxman i was asking if you knew the exact model of the card
<Rimes> !xmbc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmbc
<Thaxxman> i said no
<nekostar> if you do i can tell you very fast
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, and what port number is the laptop plugged into?
<Rimes> !xbmc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<Elite> hellooooO?
<jdsanderson> ?why dose ctrl alt bkspace not work in jaunty
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, 4
<nekostar> oh didnt see that ok open terminal go root by: sudo su -
<Thaxxman> all i know is that it is stardar with this dell laptop
<eseven73> !dontzap | jdsanderson
<ubottu> jdsanderson: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Thaxxman> ok
<Rimes> hmm
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, ok on the front of the router  port 3  is lit and port 4 is dark (no light) is that correct
<Rimes> like that ubottu thingy
<Thaxxman> ok there
<ghoti> What is the difference between PrtScr and SysRq?
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> your gonna love this:
<jdsanderson> ?dontzap?
<Elite> ubottu,xbmc as in xbox media center?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Imaginal> What is the best way to start finding duplicate audio files in my music library?
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, other way around ;)
<nekostar> lspci -vvv > /home/yourusername/Desktop/somefile.txt
<Flare-laptop> Elite: Bot?
<jdsanderson> sudo apt-get dontzap?
<jtholmes> jdsanderson, apt-get install dontzap read manpage
<eseven73> jdsanderson, sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap --disable
<fr0de> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nekostar> chown yourusername.yourusername /home/yourusername/Desktop/somefile.txt
<Thaxxman> nekostar: am i supposed to type that in?
<jtholmes> BigBlue_,
<jdsanderson> thnks
<nekostar> yeah
<draeday> how can i install the orbi cam for my acer 5100 laptop
<fr0de> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nekostar> use your username instead of yourusername and username
<Elite> Flare-laptop, huh?
<eseven73> jdsanderson, gotta love that && trick :D
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, yeah my bad,
<Flare-laptop> Elite: nothin
<Flare-laptop> sry
<Rimes> i was asking about xbmc
<BlackCoffee> !enlightment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightment
<BlackCoffee> doh
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, sorry i have a prior engagement starting at 830 :(
<Rimes> i was asking the bot thatis
<jdsanderson> why dose jaunty seem to lock up like windows?
<Elite> I put a PCI dial upmodem in my ubuntu hardy 8.04 machine that was detected upon restart now how do I set it up to dial out etc, all this needs to be done via bash
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, thank you for all your help!  i'll be back in sometime to continue if we can meet up again!
<wrektjet> would anyone be willing to h elp me with my partitions and gparted
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, well i believe you have bad ethernet card, later sure anytime
<jdsanderson> ok dont zap works
<BigBlue_> jtholmes, thank you so much again
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, i will be on most of the day tomorrow
<radical> BigBlue_: What are you trying to do ?
<nekostar> !pastebin > Thaxxman
<ubottu> Thaxxman, please see my private message
<wrektjet> sudo gparted
<wrektjet> whoops srry
<jtholmes> radical, his ethernet card does not work
<lukavia> does anybody has alsa 1.0.19 install file ??
<BigBlue_> radical, either ubuntu cannot see the ethernet card i have, or the card is bad
<robin0800__> Elite: wvdial
<BigBlue_> radical, jtholmes, i'll install windows on it tomorrow, and look for the drivers... then go from there.
<musikgoat|main> hi, since a jaunty upgrade, for some reason nautilus opens as root to /root  and i cannot figure out why,  its not listed in sessions,  any suggestions?
<jtholmes> BigBlue_, ok
<Elite> BigBlue_, did you try to test it using a live disc or windows insrall?
<radical> Bigblue, quickly post your iwconfig
<radical> and your ifconfig
<Elite> robin0800__, wvdial only uses usb or serial modems
<BigBlue_> Elite, neither.  i will tomorrow tho:)
<BigBlue_> thanks all for the help!  i love this place!
<jtholmes> radical, here is his ifconfig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/160349/
<radical> PM it to me BigBlue_
<fr0de> ghoti: no, reconfiguring pulseaudio didn't do it...
<radical> I think pan0 is bluetooth.
<zek_> Anybody have experience with lego nxt mindstorms?
<radical> and eth0 is probably your ethernet.
<jrib> !ot | zek_
<ubottu> zek_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nekostar> Thaxxman keep in channel saying my name beeps me
<eseven73> jdsanderson, are you using ext4? some say ext4 isnt cooked all the way yet...
<nekostar> and those with the same problem learn too ;)
<robin0800__> Elite: Have you tried it ?
<Thaxxman> nekostar: ok
<nekostar> swt
<radical> BigBlue_:  I think your ethernet is setup and working.  Do you have lights on the back?
<zek_> jrib: i know that it is off topic but i have tried to find a relevant channel
<Elite> robin0800__,yes
<Thaxxman> nekostar: i keep getting bad commands tho9ugh
<myself> Hey, so here is my question, I dualboot between Windows XP and Ubuntu. So when I initially installed Ubuntu 9.04 beta it gave me the option to create a boot screen between Windows and the Ubuntu installer. So I did that, now I have a regular OS boot screen, but if I choose to log onto Windows and select that option, I get another boot screen which asks me again to choose between Ubuntu and Windows XP, and I think that it's still 
<nekostar> Thaxxman follow me exactly
<Thaxxman> ok
<aprilhare_> omg swine flu WE'RE ALL GUNNA DIE
<nekostar> open terminal: alt+f2 : terminal
<Thaxxman> got it
<nekostar> ok
<nekostar> sudo su -
<nekostar> type in userpass
<jrib> zek_: that doesn't mean it's ok... read what ubottu told you
<Rimes> i would choose bird flu
<eseven73> !ot | aprilhare_
<ubottu> aprilhare_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nekostar> that makes you root and skips permisison problems on bash history
<Thaxxman> there
<nekostar> lets asssume your username is Thaxxman
<nekostar> capitolized
<Rimes> of course next is elephant flu
<myself> hey does anyone want to help me w/ my question
<Thaxxman> its george
<myself> or not because is still use WINDOWS to play games
<nekostar> pm me
<Imaginal> I have duplicates that aren't identical file names... are there any good applications for this sort of thing?
<nekostar> ok Thaxxman anyway
<myself> im just wondering how to get rid of that installer boot screen
<faileas> myself: did you use wubi or unetbootin?
<nekostar> lspci -vvv >> /home/george/Desktop/lspci.txt
<nekostar> do that Thaxxman
<Elite> robin0800__,yes I tried wvdial unless you know how I can get it to work
<myself> faileas, it was umm, Ubunti 9.04 beta installer gave me an option of creating an extra boot screen
<myself> for the installer
<myself> and i used that
<myself> so i jsut have 2 boot screens now
<eseven73> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Thaxxman> hold on
<faileas> myself: Thats.... odd.
 * nekostar waits
<Rimes> !dogs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dogs
<DG19075> Question for the audio gurus....how to get ReZound to stop crashing when trying to record?
<myself> any idea where I go to get rid of one of them?
<alecwh> Hi, I used to use alsamixer in the terminal to control the volume of my desktop. I did this because it was the only way for me to control my desktop's volume from my laptop (via SSH). In 9.04, it doesn't work anymore, presumably because pulseaudio is now used. Is there a 'mixer' for the terminal for it?
<faileas> myself: the beta installer was *in* windows, or off a live disk?
<ghoti> faileas: sounds like BRUG and NTLDR in succession
<ghoti> GRUB even
<myself> it was off a live disk, but i started it in windows, then it asked me to reboot it i think
<faileas> ghoti: Grub, then ntldr, chainloading something else
<Rimes> wubi
<faileas> i'm half suspecious he's on wubi
<myself> dude
<gumby> hello..I have a small question: I have networked from vista to ubuntu 9.04..I am able to share my files and my printer but I cant seem to get my second HD to share
<myself> im not running a virtual machine
<myself> or w/e
<ghoti> faileas: could be :)
<myself> i dont know what wubi is
<FloodBot3> myself: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myself> okay sorry
<Elite> ?
<faileas> myself: wubi is not a VM. wubi installs to a file in a partition.
<Thaxxman> nekostar: ok back... are the any spaces in that?
<Rimes> a way to install ubuntu using ntfs partition
<pantosi> pantosi
<faileas> IIRC and uses the ntldr to chainload frub
<faileas> grub
<myself> ubuti isnt on ntfs
<nekostar> just copy paste
<Rimes> dude
<iWaldo> Some of my pref windows (the Login Window Preferences is one) are showing up too tall for the screen, and I can't resize them any smaller. Any way to fix that?
<myself> ubuntu isnt on ntfs, but i can access my ntfs partition on ubuntu
<wtv> Rimes: no
<pantosi> alguem do brasil??
<gumby> hello..I have a small question: I have networked from vista to ubuntu 9.04..I am able to share my files and my printer but I cant seem to get my second HD to share
<brodymcd> could someone help me figure out why my wireless rarely connects and is REALLY SLOW if it does now that I have upgraded to 9.04?
<Rimes> then explain please
<rdw200169> !Portuguese | pantosi
<ubottu> pantosi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Thaxxman> neckostar... ok i did it
<Elite> How do I find the place of my HDD like /dev/hda1 etc?
<wtv> Rimes: you have to install ubuntu on ext3 or ext4, but you can access ntfs or fat32 partitions from it once you install
<myself> so im just wondering..where do i go to get rid of that second boot scren, any one have any ideas?
<Rimes> wtv:  using wubi?
<nekostar> Thaxxman ok:: chown george.george /home/george/Desktop/lspci.txt
<eseven73> rdw200169, I thought it was !portuguese but wasnt sure, hehe, ill know next time :)  too lazy to look it up :D
<billybigrigger> what options should i set in my fstab for a 500gb SATA storage disk i just installed and formatted? i see my /home is mounted with just relatime, will relatime alone be my choice for perfmance? this new stick i want to store movies and music on...
<nekostar> then close the terminal open the file on your desktop and put in pastebin
<nekostar> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ghoti> myself: I'd take a look at the boot.ini file in the root directory of your NTFS partition
<myself> okay thanks ghoti
<Thaxxman>  neckostar: done
<wtv> Rimes: hmm. wubi can be done but you'll miss some features like hibernation
<Rimes> i was under the impression that wubi uses space on ntfs partitions to allocate space for a semi virtual ext partition
<ismarc> iWaldo: I'm not sure if the window is resizable, but if you hold alt, you can left click on the window and drag it around (ie, so you can get to the top/bottom edge to resize).  If it's not resizable, I'm out of suggestions
<Yondering> can't imagine anybody missing hibernation.. just me though, /shrugs..
<gumby> hello..I have a small question: I have networked from vista to ubuntu 9.04..I am able to share my files and my printer but I cant seem to get my second HD to share
<ghoti> Rimes: that's exactly what it does :)
<corinth> How do I change the password for my keyring?
<Rimes> that's what i thought
<MarkJones> Hi guys im back again.I have one last thing to try and sort out.I have been using "Parted Magic" live cd and using partition imager to do backups of a fresh ubuntu install, as well as a current backup with all apps and stuff installed. Im not sure if Im gonna keep using parted magic cause its been less and less reliable on my system, seems like more time is spent on interface than reliability on my system.Does anyone have a recomendation
<jeffreyf> gumby: is your drive mounted?
<grekkos> Does anyone know if there's a stable mac menu mod for gnome?
<ghoti> corinth: system -> preferences -> Encryption and Keyrings
<gumby> yes
<zimbres> How do I make "find" omit "permission denied" messages?
<rdw200169> MarkJones, are you talking about the proprietary partition magic, or the gparted live cd (free)?
<jeffreyf> gumby: Did you create a share on a folder?
<ismarc> zimbres: find <options> 2 > /dev/null
<grekkos> nevermind I found it
<nekostar> do it as root
<ismarc> redirecting stdout to nowhere land
<MarkJones> parted magic CD.
<Thaxxman> do what as root?
<gumby> i can right clickon other folders and it gives me the option for sharing but i cant seem to do that for my second HD
<MarkJones> http://wiki.partedmagic.com
<rdw200169> MarkJones, hm, i've never heard of something by that particular name, regardless, i've always had good luck with the gparted live cd
<iWaldo> ismarc: I know about alt, but the wird non-resizing thing just started yesterday
<zimbres> ismarc, I thought there would be an option(I did not find in the man page)
<Thaxxman> neckostar: you still there...
<yrjokin> my friend wants to know how to get his rocketfish bluetooth mouse mouse to scroll with 9.04
<MarkJones> Ok cool Ill check that one out.Thanks for the recomendation.
<Yondering> MarkJones, I would have to suggest gparted.  try http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<jeffreyf> gumby: (use "jeffreyf:" preceding your reply so I can pick you out of the crowd).  How is that drive formatted?
<rdw200169> MarkJones, oh, it looks similar (both seem to use gparted)
<gumby> jeffreyf:fat32
<Brando753> he guys i have an hp pavilion dv5t laptop, I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now my speakers wont work only my audio jack
<ismarc> zimbres: there isn't that I know of
<MarkJones> Does the gparted CD only do partition editing or are there other apps on it?
<rdw200169> MarkJones, but that was just a cursory look, so much changes with with parted, and its frontend, that the version # is really important, this is why i prefer using gparted, and running a relatively new build of their live cd
<darph> is there a way i can change the file system of root from ext3 to ext4.. i forgot to format it to ext4 at setup, i wanted to try it out
<Rimes> anyone else using UNR?
<rdw200169> MarkJones, it is just the partition tool, just like gparted in regular linux, just on a live cd for those situations when you want to work with partitions you would normally operate your OS on
<wrektjet> can someone help me with gparted? basically when i installed i accidentlaly put "/" as ext3 and like 16GB and "/boot" ext4 and 450GB. I meant to do the opposite but i was confused as to the directories. is there a way i can fix this
<lolrofllmao> If you're in trouble he will save the day
<billybigrigger> what options should i set in my fstab for a 500gb SATA storage disk i just installed and formatted? i see my /home is mounted with just relatime, will relatime alone be my choice for perfmance? this new stick i want to store movies and music on...
<lolrofllmao> He's brave and he's fearless come what may
<lolrofllmao> Without him the mission would go astray
<Brando753> he guys i have an hp pavilion dv5t laptop, I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now my speakers wont work only my audio jack
<lolrofllmao>  
<rdw200169> MarkJones, or similar situations, consequentially, i think the Ubuntu Desktop live cd also has gparted
<lolrofllmao> He's Arnold, Arnold, Arnold Rimmer
<zimbres> where is the file inittab in ubuntu?
<Enissay> Hi all, i want to ask if i can use two bittorent client in the same time with different ports, one to seed and the other to leech...?
<jtholmes> zimbres, /etc/inittab
<ghoti> zimbres: /etc/inittab I believe
<rdw200169> MarkJones, regardless, i'm off to bed, good luck!
<MarkJones> Ok I dont realy need a partition utility although I will download that gparted live just to have it on hand.I need a system backup solution.
<Urns0> billybigrigger, Try using autofs or autosmb for network drive mapping works more reliable than fstab
<Brando753> he guys i have an hp pavilion dv5t laptop, I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now my speakers wont work only my audio jack
<billybigrigger> Urns0, i don't follow
<jtholmes> MarkJones, have u looked a rsync
<billybigrigger> Urns0, whats wrong with fstab entries?
<MarkJones> no i havent
<jeffreyf> gumby: What is the folder name and what is the sharename your are trying to create?
<jjrev> darph: try this website, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<Urns0> billybigrigger, is that drive a network drive?
<Urns0> billybigrigger, or local?
<billybigrigger> Urns0, no, its a local storage disk
<Elite> I put a PCI dial upmodem in my ubuntu hardy 8.04 machine that was detected upon restart now how do I set it up to dial out etc, all this needs to be done via bash
<jtholmes> MarkJones, it does partials etc. and is very good
<billybigrigger> Urns0, its sata and formatted ext4
<gumby> jeffreyf: i just want to share the whole drive
<ghoti> !info pppd > Elite
<jtholmes> !modem >elite
<lanzelloth> anyone know the file that lists users who can use sudo
<ubottu> elite, please see my private message
<MarkJones> That looks goof for backing up a Home folder but what about the whole partition table etc.
<Yondering> MarkJones, if you're looking for a way to image (backup/restore) partitions, check out the g4l project.
<MarkJones> ok
<kravlin> how do i find out the number of processors on a system i just sshed into?
<Urns0> billybigrigger, fstab mounts your drive everytime you boot autofs will only mount the drive when you use it
<darph> thanks jjrev
<Rimes> ubottu:  send me a pm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about send me a pm
<Yondering> MarkJones, http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l
<Rimes> hmm
<wrektjet>  i put "/" as ext3 and like 16GB and "/boot" ext4 and 450GB. is there a way i can fix this with gparted
<billybigrigger> Urns0, ya i know, i wanted it mounted on boot
<Brando753> he guys i have an hp pavilion dv5t laptop, I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 and now my speakers wont work only my audio jack
<ghoti> kravlin: top will show you.
<palomer> obottu: give me your phone number
<Rimes> ubottu:  sblive drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sblive drivers
<zimbres> jtholmes, ghnomb, I'm not finding it in my ubuntu. Is it in yours?
<jtholmes> MarkJones, are you looking for image backup
<miickee> Hey, I wanna know how I can mount UFS filesystems in ubuntu
<lanzelloth> nvm sorry, man sudo told me
<jeffreyf> gumby: explain what you are seeing or not seeing
<kravlin> ghoti: how will i know if it's one, two, three or four?
<billybigrigger> Urns0, hence why i want to make an fstab entry for it, i just want to know what the best options i should use for a sata ext4 disk?
<MarkJones> Anything that works like norton ghost or simaler.
<ghoti> kravlin: top should show one line per core
<jjrev> wrektjet: i think you'll have to boot the LiveCD and just copy the contents of /boot to /, and then the other way for the other stuff.  then you'll have to change you're grub and partition flags
<MarkJones> Backup everything on a drive.
<ismarc> kravlin: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sebsebseb> !backup |  MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sebsebseb> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<sebsebseb> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Tux97> anyone using the new 64bit version?
<Rimes> ubottu:  what will happen at the end of Lost, the tv show?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> MarkJones: why want to backup whole drive?
<Foor> :( i have a weird problem I'm running ubuntu on a Macbook so i have no right mouse button, i went under System>Preferences>mouse and turned on the right click on hold option but now my points is all screwed up looking and can barely see it anyone have any idea?
<Foor> pointer that is
<wrektjet> livecd=the copy i made with the os on it right?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Rimes
<ubottu> Rimes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MarkJones> Because its just dumb not to backup.
<jtholmes> zimbres, u r right wonder where it go to let me poke
<sebsebseb> !fishing | Rimes
<ubottu> Rimes: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jjrev> wrektjet: indeed
<sebsebseb> MarkJones: well you only realy need to back up your data, and maybe say your Firefox profile
<sebsebseb> !botabuse > Rimes
<ubottu> Rimes, please see my private message
<MarkJones> I make backups of every app I need for offline installs. Keeps me from having to download any packages whatsoever on reinstall.
<MarkJones> 1.2Gb of packages install in 5 min from DVD rather than 20min online.
<zimbres> ghoti, I'm not finding it in my ubuntu. Is it in yours?
<jtholmes> zimbres, looks like it has gone and in its place is /etc/event.d  shells for each run level did not know that interesting inittab has been around for ever, oh will improvements
<ihasn> anyone use ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<MarkJones> I already have MP4 movies, music and all that on my passport drive.
<ghoti> zimbres: surprisingly, it is not!
 * ghoti is confused
<ismarc> ihasn: I run it on a lenovo T60
<nekostar> Thaxxman did you ever finish that?
<ihasn> lenovo is that a toshiba?
<ismarc> and a Toshiba R600
<ghoti> zimbres: looks like sysvinit was replaced by upstart
<ismarc> ihasn: sorry, the lenovo's sitting right next to me and threw me off
<jtholmes> ihasn, 8.10 on tosh satellite works fine
<ghoti> zimbres: take a peek in /etc/event.d
<ihasn> ismarc do you have fan issues with 9.04?
<Rimes> lenovo's ibm, right?
<Thaxxman> neckostar what do i do once its in the paste site?
<ismarc> ihasn: I have fan issues with everything.  I have to leave it on a cooling pad and plugged in or it overheats
<jtholmes> rimes yes
<aspoor> Can I get Bitchx working in 9.04?
<bullgard4> What is the effect of the command 'bzr branch lp:ubuntu-doc?
<ihasn> ismarc you know why its not cooling?
<jtholmes> bullgard4, downloads the ubuntu-documents files to the current directory
<ismarc> ihasn: fan won't spin up past some insanely low speed.  I don't know if it's hardware failure related, though
<ihasn> ismarc aprently there is no toshiba acpi support
<nekostar> link me man
<ihasn> so the fan doesnt get proper control
<nekostar> then i can figure what kinda card u have
<nekostar> so we can figure the driver you need
<bullgard4> jtholmes: I see, thank you. --  Is there an associated man page to explain this command?
<jtholmes> bullgard4, not unless you install the bazaar package but google and you should get some info bazaar is a canonical product
<ihasn> ismarc if i can figure out a way to recompile the kernal with toshiba support it will work
<Rimes> kernel
<burntresistor> im trying to follow some install directions and it says to go into Application manager  where is that
<jtholmes> burntresistor, probably left top Applications menu item
<Rimes> add/remove programs, under applications
<bullgard4> jtholmes: Hm. Thank you. I will keep on enquiring.
<Thaxxman> neckostar what was the point of the pastebin thing?
<Elite> jtholmes, I know about that guide its useless to me wvdial ONLY uses serial and USB modems not PCI
<jtholmes> bullgard4, sure
<jtholmes> Elite, ok
<Elite> jtholmes, can you help me in any other way?
<jtholmes> Elite, theres is a linux modems web page google for it it had tons of info
<ghoti> Elite: I've used wvdial in the past with a PCI modem.
<jtholmes> Elite, also  wiki.ubuntu.com  search for modems, dialup  etc.
<flughaffen> im having trouble getting cairo dock to run the theme I want.  Its probably because I dont know what Im doing.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<meoblast001> how do i install fonts.... my .fonts folder doesn't exist
<wrektjet> ok i booted up using the live cd and im on the desktop with the "examples" and "install" icons. how can i switch the "/" and "boot" folder contents from here?
<jtholmes> meoblast001,  apt-cache search fonts   then install the fonts pkgs you desire
<meoblast001> jtholmes: it's not a package.. i downloaded them off flashkit
<jtholmes> meoblast001, sorry dont know about flashkit
<meoblast001> jtholmes: i'll just put them in /usr/share/fonts
<jtholmes> meoblast001, that may work
<chaoman> uh... my vaio pcg-fxa53 can't seem to run emerald or compiz.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, why do you want to switch the contents of / and boot
<Thaxxman> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) nekostar
<wrektjet> jtholmes: did u mean i should manually switch the contents of / and /root?
<chaoman> i gave the model number cause its shorter than the gfx card model
<jtholmes> wrektjet, no i was asking why u want 2 do that
<wrektjet> oh. bec the small partition i meant to use for the os and the larger for media files etc
<bbaldino> After installing Intrepid, I'm having trouble playing back 1080p files (whereas they played fine before in Hardy), my card is listed as supported fine by the nvidia 180 driver (and the 177 doesn't work either), what can I do to try and track this down?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, but boot is  under / that is y i asked
<lanzelloth> hey guys
<wrektjet> jtholmes: maybe i am confused. didnt u tell me to boot up via Live CD and swithc the contents and the grub flags?
<lanzelloth> if $1 is a file in relative path, how do i get the full path?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, not me sorry
<wrektjet> the basic story is that i mislabeled the small and large partitions. i made the "/" ext4 and 450GB and /root ext3 and 16 and im trying to reverse that now, after the fact
<wrektjet> bec i thought /root was wherethe os goes
<jtholmes> wrektjet, 16gig vs 450gig
<wrektjet> jtholmes yea sorry 450 gig vs 16 gig
<billybigrigger> can someone help me out here? i just setup a new 500gb SATA disk as a movies and music storage disk, now im copying 140GB from my /home/ (sdb5) to my new storage disk /media/storage (sda1) the new SATA disk is set to 3.0gb/s mode and with a 140GB to transfer im getting speeds of 16mb/sec, just barely faster than my 10baseT ethernet connection, whats wrong? a copy of my fstab is here http://pastebin.com/f484902fb
<billybigrigger> now im getting 9gb/s
<Thaxxman> i need help getting my Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) to work on my laptop
<hhh> Any one please help me :sudo apt-get install build-essential http://paste.ubuntu.com/160394/ ;error i am getting
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  pls   run   df -k  and  fdisk -l  and  paste them both into a single paste
<lolo> can someone tell me why i cant use ssh locally (it just hangs) but when i connect through the net it works?
<cmdshftn> is it just me, or is firefox getting slower with each release?
<Thaxxman> can anyone help me setup my laptop for wireless networking with ubunt
<jtholmes> hhh, its build-essentials  not buil-...
<M4rotku>  hey, does anyone know of an application that can edit pdf documents, like entering text into _______ fields and such?
<chaoman> plz help: my laptop has ATI® Rage Mobility™-M1 graphics w/8mb video RAM, 512 system RAM, and 1.3ghz single core cpu. I'm using jaunty. Problem is same as when i used hardy or intrepid: emerald doesn't work
<mojo> hello
<hhh> jtholmes:E: Couldn't find package buil-essentials
<scunizi> lolo: locally on the lan?  try ssh <login_name>@<ip_address>
<cir1> omg. why is my nickname not working right
<cir1> arge
<mojo> can some1 tell me how to tell which partition is to be mounted when bootup?
<jtholmes> hhh  is it build  not buil
<wrektjet> jtholmes: fdisk for each device u mean?
<jtholmes> hhh you put  buil  you need  build
<hhh>  jtholmes even i did sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<hhh> ;Building dependency tree
<hhh> Reading state information... Done
<hhh> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<FloodBot3> hhh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, fdisk -l will do all  disks devices by default
<Thaxxman> i need help getting wireless to work with ubuntu
<Illuminerdi> Evening
<tsimpson> hhh: not essentials, "build-essential"
<lolo> scunizi: ssh lolo@192.168.1.5 does not work but ssh lolo@mywebsite.com does
<Illuminerdi> has anyone else run into any problems with 9.04 freezing during file transfers from a windows share?
<jtholmes> hhh thats not what the paste said  it said  could not find  buil-essentials
<wrektjet> jtholmes weird it isnt doing it! can i type in the info from say gparted's dispaly instead?
<chaoman> thaxxman, i may be able to help
<jtholmes> wrektjet, preface commands with  sudo
<hhh> tsimpson:even i typed that http://paste.ubuntu.com/160396/
<[_miT_]> any reason why i cant find a package i just installed? http://pastebin.com/m38a506a2
<chaoman> what ubuntu u usin
<Illuminerdi> I've googled the hell out of this trying to figure it out
<Thaxxman> chaoman thx... i already know the device
<hhh> sorry
<hhh> jtholmes:http://paste.ubuntu.com/160396/
<scunizi> lolo: sorry I don't have the answer on that.. just because you're using a domain name in the functioning address doesn't neccessarily mean it's going out to the net and back.. could just be resolved locally in (I think) /etc/resolv.conf
<Thaxxman> i just need to know if i need drivers or just enable the device
<tsimpson> hhh: build-essential is already the newest version.
<wrektjet> man i always do that!
<tsimpson> hhh: it's installed
<jtholmes> hhh it is already installed w/latest version
<hhh> tsimpson:jtholmes:ok thank you both of u
<clearscreen> How can I pipe console output to the first parameter of a grep command? I want to do something like... ls -l some_folder | xargs grep (LINE_FROM_LS) some_other_file
<chaoman> ok ubuntu version, device, and issue details pls
<Guest72364> automatically connect to server by default, well that's fun
<jtholmes> hhh sure
<jtholmes> clearscreen, look at  -i -n options of xargs
<tsimpson> clearscreen: ls -l some_folder | while read line; do grep $line some_other_file; done
<wrektjet> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160398/
<manpoole> hi i have one computer running ubuntu with a printer and another computer using debian connected to a wifi router how do i set up the debian computer to print using the other printer?
<aprilhare_> i have adobe reader 8 installed. can i just run the adobe reader 9.1 installer or do ubuntu ppl need to do something special?
<chaoman> ...
<Thaxxman> latest... 9.04 the device is Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) and i cant seem to connect to a network (its like i cant enable the device)
<lolo> scunizi: but wont ssh mywebsite.com resolve my external ip address and not my local one?
<aprilhare_> oh and i'm amd64 not i686
<MK131> Thaxxman: did you install b43-fwcutter ?
<scunizi> lolo: unless the file has a reference for the domain name against the correct internal ip address
<chaoman> ooooooooooo nvr had a broadcom, never known anyone with a broadcom
<chaoman> uhhhhhh
<MK131> thaxxman: or the Broadcom STA drivers?
<cdwillis> i have a problem with irb, can someone help me out? http://pastebin.com/m31f0d76b
<Thaxxman> its in my dell laptop
<scunizi> lolo: I added one for my lan .. scunizi@scunizi and it works
<[_miT_]> chaoman, im having the same problem with my broadcom :( any news?
<Thaxxman> its pretty old but still good
<jtholmes> wrektjet, hold on
<MK131> my broadcom works fine in Jaunty 64 bit
<chaoman> older devices normally run on generic drivers
<[_miT_]> im running the same MK13
<unkmar> Yo folks I got questions and would like some help.  Full on conversations actually. So, I'll start right after this message.
<[_miT_]> MK13, but i have mad issues with it
<flughaffen> I cant get cairo dock to work in jaunty.  can someone help me?
<Thaxxman> thats what i figured... how would i turn it on if it was off?
<likwid> hey all. anyone know how i can re install graphics driver, its not letting me activate it
<lolo> I get: # Generated by NetworkManager
<lolo> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<[_miT_]> flughaffen, works fine on mine, but i installed it from the site, not from the repos
<Respatix> Thaxxman:  I think I have the same or similar card from broadcom on my hp, doesnt play well w linux
<unkmar> Here is what I have.  A rather lightweight laptop.  256Mb Ram. a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 via the Alt CD.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, so refresh my memory  you want the  485Gig to be what
<flughaffen> [_miT_] i too installed the .deb package but I cant change the theme
<Thaxxman> haha just my luck...
<[_miT_]> flughaffen, my theme changed just fine.
<[_miT_]> hrm
<chaoman> is there a switch on it with an antenna image printed on it
<Thaxxman> is there anything i could do about it?
<Thaxxman> yeah
<[_miT_]> any reason why i cant find a package i just installed? http://pastebin.com/m38a506a2
<Respatix> Thaxxman: it can be done though
<flughaffen> [_miT_] are you using 9.04? which .deb did you dl?
<likwid> i download and install nvidia hardware driver, but nothing happens
<MK131> i am even able to pick up my ps3's wifi AP (for remote play)
<chaoman> is there a light there
<wrektjet> jtholmes:  the 485 to be /root and contain all my data like media files. and / to be the smaller 16 gig containing the os
<Thaxxman> i can run the network manager and add a network but nothing hapopens
<Yondering> likwid, did you install the server kernel by any chance?
<[_miT_]> flughaffen, yes im on 9.04 64bit. im trying to find those packages for you right now
<unkmar> i need to lighten the load. the gui is killing it.  Apparently I missed a few steps along the way.  I didn't see the option to CHOOSE my window manager or go without X during install.
<flughaffen> [_miT_] im on 64 bit too, did you need to install a separate theme package?
<chaoman> is there an led next to the switch
<Thaxxman> im on a 32bit
<Thaxxman> no
<[_miT_]> flughaffen, no the deb i got had a bunch of themes that came with it
<chaoman> ok
<MK131> unkmar: did you not use the actual server install cd?
<Sefram> what is the difference between xserver-xorg-video-ati and xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<Respatix> thaxxman: you have to find the proprietary broadcom drivers
<chaoman> does it indicate which way is on
<Thaxxman> where would thoses be?
<likwid> yondering: i had the driver installed but i de-activated it because i wanted to test something out.... regarding the vertical lines i get once nvidia is installed. but i can't get it activated again
<unkmar> MK131: I did not use the Server CD. I used the Alternate CD.  9.04 Alternative. i386.
<jtholmes>  wrektjet there is a symantics thingy here  / is the root directory of the system which contains  /usr, /var, /lib, etc. and  /root is a directory  under  /
<MK131> the alternate still installs the desktop version... just doesnt have the graphics going on behind the installer
<jtholmes> wrektjet, so
<Jeremified> Quick question. If I were to boot to a LiveCD and resize my main ext4 partition to make room for an ntfs one, would the ext4 fs become corrupted?
<Kareeser> whoa whoa whoa
<Kareeser> 3.0.10 messed up on my system
<unkmar> MK131: I do not wish to remove X. but I would like to put a openbox, fluxbox or something else.
<timob> oh yeah
<wrektjet> jtholmes: so u r saying im not being clear ?
<Yondering> likwid, oh, ok.  was going to suggest making sure you have the kernel-headers for whichever kernel you're using installed.  that tripped me up for a while on jaunty install.
<Respatix> Thaxxman: I had a link, I'll see if I can find it cause I need to use it too if I can ever get 9.04 successfully installed
<jtholmes> wrektjet, no, that is not the problem
<cdwillis> i'm having a problem starting irb on jaunty, can someone help me out please? http://pastebin.com/m31f0d76b
<MK131> unkmar: kk, gotcha
<Kareeser> Anyone else have their firefox install screwed over by the latest update?
<Thaxxman> ok
<Kern> hello all. im about to install 9.04...but when it gets to the disk partitioning part....it doesnt see all the partitions on my 2nd hard drive. but if i ls /dev/ i see several /dev/sdb partitions ...its only a problem because my /home partition is on /dev/sdb
<unkmar> MK131: I would also like to ligthen any other non-critical background services.
<jdu> unkmar: create .gnomerc and add something like export WINDOW_MANAGER=dwm
<jtholmes> wrektjet, i need to see the mount points to be sure i understand where you want to go, so
<Hymnosis> <Kareeser> my is quite laggy
<chaoman> Thaxxman: is there a pci card icon on the top bar of the screen? is the wifi switch on?
<Kareeser> Hymnosis: No... in the latest upgrade, my computer froze, and firefox wasn't completely installed
<wrektjet> jtholmes: i need to restart to doublecheck
<unkmar> MK131: I do know now to install other wm's I would like the fastest cleanest route to start with after I boot it up.  Don't want to kill my HDD from all the swap usage.
<MK131> unkmar: what are you currently having problems with (or do you just need to know how to start)
<Kareeser> Hymnosis: Kinbrowser :Pda blows... 'cause then I had no
<jtholmes> wrektjet, execute  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<jdu> unkmar: that could have been more clear:  you can run: echo "export WINDOW_MANAGER=dwm" > ~/.gnomerc
<Thaxxman> no it gives a signal strenght with an X across it...
<Kareeser> Hymnosis, whoa... sorry... I meant "kinda blows, 'cause then I had no browser"
<Thaxxman> shoot! and it says netorking disabled...
<jdu> unkmar: where dwm is the window manager name you want (probably not dwm)
<unkmar> jdu: so replace gdm with dwm.  Sounds like a great start.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, tell me when it is mounted
<MK131> unkmar: usually something like "sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop" but that would install all the programs that are common to the xfce desktop
<Josesordo> hello, someone can help me? xD
<DonDoitle> Is there any way to configure what is installed with Ubuntu?
<Hymnosis> <Kareeser> some pages cant load on firefox so i use opera
<Jeremified> Josesordo: What do you need help with?
<DonDoitle> Some way to modify what packages get installed perhaps
<chaoman> ok try to enable networking and try if going closer to the AP works
<jdu> unkmar: that would not replace gdm, just the window manager after you logged in.
<Thaxxman> hold on im trying to enable
<timob> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<russ5811> hi all. has anyone had any trouble with flash in 9.04?
<wrektjet> jtholmes: /media/disk it shows up as. im on teh livecd if that matters
<Tuxguy> /dev/sdb1 /media ext3 rw,user,noauto,exec 0 0 ... operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw"
<Tuxguy> can someone help?
<Josesordo> I need help with my card sound
<jtholmes> wrektjet, did you reboot if not dont
<wrektjet> jtholmes: and sda2 as /mnt
<wrektjet> no i didnt
<Josesordo> when I plug a headphones, the speaker dont mute (of the notebook)... =(
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ok,  execute  cat /mnt/etc/fstab   and tell me what displays
<unkmar> ok, during boot. how can I specify a cli only to start this process.  Or can I?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, not everything just if it found the file
<Josesordo> Jeremified: something about the card sound..when I plug a headphone...the speaker dont mute..
<russ5811> anyone....bueller...bueller? Problems with Flash in 9.04 or is it just me?
<unkmar> I see recovery mode. but I don't know that will give me net.
<Tuxguy> can someone help w/ Apr 28 23:32:09 rs-desktop kernel: [  857.122098] audit(1240975929.405:14): type=1503 operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" name="/media/data/mysql/ibdata1" pid=7242 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<jdu> unkmar: to only start what?
<chaoman> Tuxguy: wtf thats a huge mess of uhhh jargon (was gonna say crap but its not "politically correct" lol)
<jtholmes> wrektjet, probably need sudo
<timob> unkmar: you want no x login? type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Thaxxman> chaoman network contions just kinda froze
<Thaxxman> *connections
<chaoman> O_O
<unkmar> timob: what would be after the boot.
<chaoman> how long was it froze
<timob> unkmar: huh?
<unkmar> jdu: I want to start with a light weight boot for the managment process.
<Respatix> Thaxxman: this should get you headed in right direction http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Thaxxman> since i tryed to enable it
<aprilhare_> where should adobe reader 9.1.0 get installed? /opt ?
<Thaxxman> THERE WE GO~
<Thaxxman> all good
<jtholmes> wrektjet, whats happenin
<chaoman> yay ^_^
<Thaxxman> ok now let me enable it
<unkmar> jussi01: timob light weight until I get fluxbox or openbox installed.
<xarcade> hi, i am having problems using FuseSmb in Xubuntu (xfce), i followed the FuseSmb guide from help.ubuntu.com and almost all is working the only problem is that whenever i tried to access a folder from the smb server i get Permission denied, i have edited fusesmb.conf to match my user and password but i get that problem each time i try to access it..
<wrektjet> jtholmes: there is media/cdrom0 and media/floppy0
<xarcade> the first folders show up but i cannot access the rest of the inside folders.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ignore them  execute  cat /mnt/etc/fstab tell me if it displays anything
<jdu> unkmar: to disable gdm:  mv /etc/rc2.d/S30gdm /etc/rc2.d/K70gdm
<xarcade> can someone help ?
<Jeremified> Josesordo: I'm not really good with sound card issues, I'm having them myself. Sorry
<jdu> unkmar: that would be: disable on next boot.
<lanzelloth> guys what does ls -1 $PWD/$1 do? does it just return 1 if the file exists?
<timob> unkmar: if you dont want to boot into x remove the symlinks in /etc/rc.*/* to /etc/init.d/gdm
<bbaldino> After installing Intrepid, I'm having trouble playing back 1080p files (whereas they played fine before in Hardy), my card is listed as supported fine by the nvidia 180 driver (and the 177 doesn't work either), what can I do to try and track this down?
<xarcade> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<lanzelloth> i mean just lists the file if it exists
<Thaxxman> i cant
<unkmar> looks like recovery mode with netroot will do the job.  Some folks have done a great job with ubunutu.
<aprilhare_> trying to install adobe reader 9.1.0; already have adobe reader 8.1.3 installed; where should I install it? in /opt or elsewhere?
<Thaxxman> it says network manager is not running
<Josesordo> Jeremified: ok..no problem...well, maybe you know something about GRUB?
<timob> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Jeremified> Josesordo: A little bit. I've modified the config file once before. What do you want to do?
<wrektjet> jtholmes: im not sure which part of the output u are askin about so here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/160404/
<Kareeser> Hymnosis: lol
<Dougshell> hey the repo for virtual box changed how do i install it
<bads> !gdm
<chaoman> i hate when it does that. it could be just picky, it could be broadcom
<Dougshell> it use to install fine
<Dougshell> i cant even install wtih the deb
<Thaxxman> chaoman it says network manager isnt running
<jtholmes> lanzelloth,  bash always returns 0 on success 1 on failure,  ls -s ...  lists files/dirs
<Volkodav> anybody here successfully resolved the Intel video driver on Dell mini12 remix edition &
<Volkodav> ?
<Thaxxman> ummm what should i do?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, good that is what i wanted hold on
<chaoman> i dont really know
<Volkodav> I can not run native 1280x800
<chaoman> sometimes it does that to the belkin
<Respatix> Thaxxman: did you check the link? http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Thaxxman> its late... ill try it later
<Thaxxman> yeah
<jtholmes> wrektjet, now execute  sudo blkid  and paste the output
<Thaxxman> ill check it all tomorrow
<unkmar> Installing openbox now.  Thanks guys.
<Thaxxman> THANKS ALL!
<Respatix> Thaxxman: good luck
<mojo> hello, can some1 tell me why my xorg.conf is empty? Though my X runs fine, could it be some kind of software generate the xorg.conf when bootup?
<Thaxxman> THX
<Josesordo> Jeremified: well, I installed ubuntu 9.04 amd64..its ok atm...but when I wanted to load Windows Vista (to play for example)..the damn grub dont load the windows
<wrektjet> sudo blkid
<scunizi> mojo: lookup randr  & xrandr
<wrektjet> whoops srry all
<jtholmes> mojo xorg.conf is now dynamic
<jtholmes> wrektjet, sudo blkid and paste output
<timob> half the *fun* on linux is reconfiguring xorg.conf
<Dougshell> anyone ///virtualbox
<Jeremified> Josesordo: First, do you know which hd and partition vista is on (i.e. sda3)?
<wrektjet> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160407/
<mojo> jtholmes: then can you tell me how to enable UXA extension? the doc said modification for xorg.conf is required
<DonDoitle> Is there anything like Sysinstall on FreeBSD for Linux?
<albataylor> didn't they break xorg.conf configuring?
<jtholmes> timob, and the other 1/2 is making it work :)
<MaxieZ> Is there an issue when upgrading to 9.0.4 where wireless just stops working?
<jtholmes> mojo i cannot but perhaps someone else will help you
<cdwillis> i'm having a problem starting irb on jaunty, can someone help me out please? http://pastebin.com/m31f0d76b
<jtholmes> wrektjet, hold on
<chaoman> so anyone know a better video card thatll go in place of an ATI® Rage Mobility™-M1 8mb video ram   on an old vaio
<khensthoth> mojo I can help you
<bullgard4> jtholmes: " bzr branch FROM_LOCATION [TO_LOCATION]
<MaxieZ> It sees my wireless card.  I just can't see any networks or connect to any.
<klak> can anyone PUHLEEEZ explain this flashplayer bug when going from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Josesordo> Jeremified: sda2
<mojo> khensthoth: PM please
 * wrektjet is not going anywhere
<fde> DonDoitle: closest is dpkg-reconfigure <package>  on a debian system... redhat systems for instance have 'setup' though, and suse systems have a yast ncurses interface... depends on the distro
<unkmar> ok, new question.  I've installed openbox.  Which should I choose to keep it lightweight? Gnome/Openbox or Openbox Session?
<timob> !find irb
<ubottu> Found: irb, irb1.8, irb1.9
<solrize> hi, i remember red hat linux had a feature where the little icons on the task bar could get grouped together, e.g. if you had ten xterms open, you'd get one icon saying xterm(10) instead of ten icons.  is there a way to do that with ubuntu/gnome ?
<ghoti> klak: for what it's worth, flash works just fine for me in 9.04
<bads> !find irb
<ubottu> Found: irb, irb1.8, irb1.9
<fde> unkmar: umm, probably try the openbox session
<klak> ghoti: how do you install it ?
<Elite> How can I install a GUI?
<Kareeser> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ok heres what u hav
<timob> GUI's are elite?
<|dthacker|> Elite: what do you have installed now?
<DonDoitle> ah alright fde thanks
<ghoti> klak: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer did it for me
<papi_> hi
<klak> its installed ghoti
<jtholmes> wrektjet, /boot is the enormous 450G  and the OS is on  the 16G
<fde> solrize: on the separator for the Window List, right click and choose "Preferences", there you'll see an option "Group Windows when space is limited" and another "Always group windows" ... you want the latter probably
<jtholmes> wrektjet, so
<jtholmes> wrektjet, cd to /mnt
<wrektjet> jtholmes: see this whole thing stemmed from me telling you /root instead of /boot sorry
<billybigrigger> how do i get a UUID from a device block? i swapped out a dvd rw for a blu-ray drive on my buddies laptop, and now it won't mount, but its recognized, this is because the new drive has a new UUID so i need to change the UUID in /etc/fstab correct? but i can't find the UUID for /dev/scd0
<papi_> i'm havin toubles with ubuntu 9.04. I can't get it shut down the pc
<fde> solrize: (so the gap between show desktop and the first task bar entry is where you want to right click)
<lnb> just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and all i get are tracebacks when booting normal, boot to recovery I can get root shell. Any ideas how to fix this? Is it Xorg problem?
<solrize> fde, thanks.  um, where's the Window List?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, that is ok
<wrektjet> jtholmes: btw importamt can i do this in the livecd
<solrize> oh i see
<fde> solrize: Window List is gnome-speak for Taskbar
<klak> can anyone PUHLEEEZ explain this flashplayer bug when going from 8.10 to 9.04?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, that is the only way u should do it
<wrektjet> k
<fde> klak: care to explain the issue?
<solrize> thanks!!  it works
<jtholmes> wrektjet, cd /mnt
<Jeremified> So can anyone tell me if shrinking my primary ext4 partition will harm anything? I'm definitely not using all 249 GB right now.
<ghoti> klak: maybe try dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin* ?
<cypher1> is there any cpu cooling software in ubuntu ?
<klak> fde its telling me to install the latest flash edition
<bullgard4> jtholmes: "05:01 <  jtholmes> bullgard4, downloads the ubuntu-documents files to the current directory" <- Does it create a new directory ~/ubuntu-docs and puts 'the ubuntu-document files' there?
<timob> billybigrigger: sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1 |grep UUI
<wrektjet> klak - i ahd problem. check that only one flash plugin is enabled via synaptec maybe?
<timob> D
<billybigrigger> timob, thanks
<fde> Jeremified: ext4 tries to stay unfragmented, so it should be less dangerous than on an ext3 system
<chaoman> ATI® Rage Mobility™-M1 + emerald = fail? y doesnt it run emerald?
<fde> klak: then do it?
<hhh> Anybody know where can i paste the screenshots just like messages in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<albataylor> What does ext4 add?
<jtholmes> bullgard4, not that i know of so you may want to start with a clean directory b 4 executing that command
<wrektjet> jtholmes: i know u r helping a bunch  of people at once so its cool
<wrektjet> jtholmes: but im ready when u r
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  r u n /mnt
<jtholmes> r u  in  /
<wrektjet> jtholmes: yes
<Jeremified> fde: I'm guessing a livecd partition manager doesn't automatically move any files that would otherwise be cut off?
<jtholmes> ru in /mnt
<jtholmes> ok
<Geoffrey2> klak, what's telling you to install the latest version?
<jtholmes> execut ls /boot  do you get not found
<fde> Jeremified: nope
 * chaoman just wants to scare his parents with ubuntu looking exactly like vista
<|dthacker|> albataylor: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<bullgard4> jtholmes: Hm. I will do some more enquiry. --  Thank you.
<wrektjet> jtholmes: nope i get an output
<unkmar> Running Openbox, From gnome I had connected to my WPA wireless during a previous boot. Isn't that called the network-manager applet in the panel.  Is there a simple method to use something like that from openbox?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, sorry  just  ls boot  no  slash  just   ls boot
<jtholmes> bullgard4, sure
<albataylor> Thanks dthacker
<wrektjet> jtholmes: no output
<Elite> |dthacker|, I have nothing installed right now
<wrektjet> jtholmes: just goes to ythe next line and prompts
<klak> how do i get the flashplugin package? its not in synaptic.
<papi_> some body can help me plis??
<jtholmes> wrektjet, good,  execute very carefully    sudo mkdir boot
<Jeremified> papi_: What's the problem?
<chaoman> wat is it papi_
<|dthacker|> Elite: Ubuntu comes with a Graphical User Interface (GUI) called Gnome
<papi_> i can not shut down thw pc
<klak> im on 64 bit way
<ghoti> klak: flashplugin-installer should take care of it for you. if dpkg-reconfigure didn't do it, try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer'
<albataylor> Why does pidgin and evolution load under one icon?
<wrektjet> mkdir: cannot create directory `boot': File exists
<chaoman> press pwr button, not hold, just tap, and click shutdown
<evilbug> i want to make a bootable xubuntu [9.04] flash drive in order to install it on an eee and i was wondering if i can simply mount the iso on my desktop and copy the contents over to the flash drive./?
<lnb> how can i find out what is failing when trying to boot to 9.04 after upgrade from 8.10 ?
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  ls -l boot  do you get output
<lnb> it boots to ubuntu graphical screen, then drops graphics and goes into text mode do traceback
<wrektjet> total 0
<Jeremified> papi_: if you absolutely have to shut down, and cannot use a software shutdown but don't want to risk losing data, do this:
<wrektjet> jtholmes:  total 0
<khensthoth> albataylor, to minimize the things you have in your indication area.
<papi_> i do but it exit from the graphical mode ando doesnt shut down
<albataylor> I guess that makes sense.
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  execute  pwd  what do u get
<gartral> why cant i zap the x server?
<Jeremified> Alt+SysRq+S, Alt+SysRq+E, Alt+SysRq+S, Alt+SysRq+I, Alt+SysRq+S, Alt+SysRq+U, Alt+SysRq+B
<klak> thanks ghoti
<khensthoth> albataylor you could set pidgin to display a seperate icon
<ghoti> klak:  np
<jonathon> hey
<albataylor> how?
<wrektjet> jtholmes: /mnt ;)
<unkmar> how can I launch the network manager from CLI?
<wrektjet> the ;) was my own
<ghoti> gartral: apt-get install dontzap && dontzap -d
<khensthoth> albataylor, in Pidgin
<Jeremified> That will basically emulate a normal shutdown, as long as you make sure to take about a 5 second pause between each magic sysrq call.
<timob> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<chaoman> do u go into command line when attempting to shutdown
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  ls -l  and paste pls
<albataylor> Show Systray Always?
<papi_> Jeremified what is it SysRq??
<khensthoth> albataylor Yup!
<gartral> papi_: the "windows logo" key
<Jeremified> papi_: It's the same key as PrintScreen
<albataylor> The notification thing dies half the time anyways
<wrektjet> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160414/
<chaoman> gartral: ur thinkin super key
<jtholmes> wrektjet, cd /mnt/boot
<khensthoth> albataylor I just disabled the Indicator Applet alltogether
<albataylor> What somebody needs to fix is when you click on the pidgin notification while the window is behind another window it should bring it to the front instead of minimizing it causing you to click on it a second time.
<papi_> i do, doesn't hapening nothing
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ??
<wrektjet> jtholmes: k.
<khensthoth> albataylor. Good idea =)
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  pwd    does it print  /mnt/boot
<albataylor> I mean if I'm clicking on the systray surely i'm not trying to minimize it.
<wrektjet> jtholmes: ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/boot$
<Jeremified> papi_: The magic sysrq keys might be disabled on your system
<chaoman> if you go into command line during shutdown attempt, type sudo shutdown now
<wrektjet> jtholmes: yes indeed
<papi_> i think so
<jtholmes> wrektjet,  ls -la  anything other than  . and ..
<papi_> how can enable it?
<ViRii[K]> I'm trying to get Ubuntu 9.04 to run in Sun VirtualBox. But it freezes everytime I select "Install" or "Try without a change to your computer"
<ViRii[K]> Any ideas why its crashing?
<evilaim> Hey, I'm looking for someone to confirm a flaw in 9.04, anyone have 2 ubuntu computers on the same lan?
<gartral> yay, now, when i restart my x server, my tray applets get jumbled even though their locked... wtf....
<ghoti> evilaim: I do
<Jeremified> papi_: I'm not sure, but if you're not able to shutdown, you probably don't have permission to enable the sysrq keys either
<unkmar> evilaim: I do.
<jtholmes> wrektjet, what did  ls -l output
<wrektjet> jtholmes: yea these two lines : http://paste.ubuntu.com/160417/
<evilaim> can u pm me plz?
<evilaim> anyone, more the marrier
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ok
<evilaim> I want to bug test this
<jtholmes> wrektjet, hold on
<chaoman> papi_: do you has root or sudo
<unkmar> evilaim: I did.  Tyring to get my wireless up again.
<gartral> !pm > evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim, please see my private message
<jtholmes> wrektjet, perfect
<wrektjet> jtholmes that was outoput to ls -la, ls -l returned 0
<jtholmes> wrektjet, now  mkdir  /mnt2
<Wavesonics> any 1 know what it would take to get a game I'm developing into the Ubuntu repos, maybe for 9.10?
<|dthacker|> Wavesonics: it needs to be packaged first
<jtholmes> wrektjet, then execute   mount /dev/sda6 /mnt2
<ghoti> !pm > ghoti
<ubottu> ghoti, please see my private message
<wrektjet> jtholmes: there was no output to mkdir /mnt2is that ok?
<Wavesonics> |dthacker| i know, working on that actually as we speak, but once it's packaged, is there some sort of submision process?
<Hymnosis> anyone using an intel core i7 here?
<|dthacker|> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<corinth> Is anyone experiencing Firefox lag in Jaunty?
<chaoman> ok dats it just ctrl+alt+f1, login there, and type sudo shutdown now
<Hymnosis> <corinth> me
<corinth> Hymnosis: Any hint of a fix yet?
<lnb_> upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now can only boot to root shell. How can I fix this?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, yes  now  execute  mount   /dev/sda6  /mnt2
<rockfx01_> yo
<Miesco> I opened archive manager on a .iso and it took all my hard drive space, where did it store it?
<|dthacker|> Wavesonics: I think you'll find the info in the guide.  It's very complete.  If you still have a question, you could ask in #ubuntu-motu
<albataylor> So I installed ubuntu 9.04 on my friends laptop. Toshiba Satellite that windows had been hammered with malware. Well she came to me asking for ubuntu to be installed. I installed it. She loves it. Said she doesn't get why more people don't use it. Well the next I get a txt saying she get get her lexmark printer to work. Turns out she has to have the one printer that doesn't work with Ubuntu :(
<Hymnosis> <corinth> i had to install opera
<anddy> swine flu inside job
<anddy> swine flu inside job
<anddy> swine flu inside job
<FloodBot3> anddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wrektjet> jtholmes: ok. also no ouytput
<corinth> Hymnosis: :-O
<Wavesonics> |dthacker| great, thanks :)
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ok   df -k  and paste
<|dthacker|> Wavesonics: look forward to seeing it in the repositories!
<Wavesonics> thx :)
<wrektjet> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160419/
<evilaim> Confirmed bug in ubuntu.
<Salt> Hey there everyone. I have a question.
<evilaim> I'll submit it
<jtholmes> wrektjet, perfect
<|dthacker|> !ask | Salt
<ubottu> Salt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ls -l /mnt2  and paste
<Salt> ...ok then.
<timob> seeyall
<timob> exit
<wrektjet> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160422/
<gartral> yay, now, when i restart my x server, my tray applets get jumbled even though their locked... wtf....
<jtholmes> wrektjet, perfect
<zuodongwei> ganshenmeyongde
<lufis> Hi. I'm running a dell inspiron 1420 notebook with intel 945g graphics. I just installed jaunty and twice in the past half hour the computer becomes unresponsive. The cursor moves but nothing responds, there's no hard drive activity, etc. What's going on?
<tritium> lufis: did you read the jaunty release notes?  There are known intel driver issues.
<evilaim> dangit
<jtholmes> wrektjet, now,  carefully exactly as it is typed  execute    cp -R /mnt2/* /mnt/boot
<lufis> tritium: Dude, it's a final release. It's not like I'm running alphas. You're telling me it has major issues with an incredibly widespread chipset?
<Salt> Well... I installed Ubuntu at the 8.10 release. When I did this, I had to run the command "sudo apt-get remove compiz-core" in order for the laptop to boot up. It runs on Intel graphics, which I gather causes the system not to boot up. Now, I can't enable any of the effects, and the Ubuntu splash screen does not show on boot or shutdown (just a blank screen). I have upgraded to 9.04 since then. Any ideas?
<papi_> sorry, i lost connection
<jtholmes> wrektjet, tell me when it is done
<papi_> but yes i'm sudo
<tritium> lufis: dude, you're telling me you didn't read before installing?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, use sudo pls
<Miesco> I had 3 gigs of free space and I tried to open a file with vlc and archive manager, I have no disk space, how do I get it back?
<lufis> tritium: Indeed I did... that's what it said under "known issues" on the alpha's pages. This isn't the alpha. This is the final, with everything updated.
<tritium> lufis: you didn't read the release notes, then
<wrektjet> jtholmes: yes done
<pygmalion> Is the best method for supporting virtual domains with Ubuntu+Postfix/Dovecot using mysql database?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, any error msgs?
<lnb_> ok if i cant get answer to fix 9.04 is there any way to go back to 8.10 ?
<lufis> God, I'm so getting a mac.
<wrektjet> only after the first try w/o sudo but with sudo nope
<|dthacker|> pygmalion: I find it works nicely
<jtholmes> wrektjet, good
<|dthacker|> pygmalion: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<jtholmes> wrektjet, now  execute  ls -l /mnt/boot  and paste
<pygmalion> |dthacker|: thanks, will do
<superwad> is there a way to add a nightly SVN build as a repository in apt?  i'm wanting to install the svn snapshot of amarok (since 2.0.2 isn't working nicely for me), but i want it to still be managed through the apt system.  any options for me?
<|dthacker|> tritium: is there a ubottu factoid for the Intel problem?
<tritium> dthacker__: let me check
<wrektjet> jtholmes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160424/
<wrektjet> jtholmes: sorry. just the bottom. lines 23 and on
<jtholmes> wrektjet, fine we are in good shape
<timotheus> Why does Ubuntu 9.04 do a kernel re-exec for "restart" instead of a real computer reboot? And how do I change that back to a normal reboot?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, hold on
<shriphani> hello. I want to check whether it is possible to boot off an external disk with ubuntu on it on a mac. The FAQ on ubuntuforums tells me it isn't possible and I'm hoping that jaunty changed that....
 * wrektjet is still not going anywhere. take your time
<tritium> dthacker__: not that I've found
<|dthacker|> tritium: thanks for looking, I'll try to find an appropriate link to use.
<myself> hey if anyone has an account on the ubuntu forums, it would be cool if you could help me with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7173269#post7173269 not trying to spam or anything, well thank you!
<jtholmes> wrektjet, ok hav you used any of the linux editors yet?
<tritium> dthacker__: no problem
<histo> jtholmes: like text editors?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, did you change your nickname
<ViRii[K]> Does anyone know off hand if Ubuntu 9.04 is supported by Virtualbox
<wrektjet> jtholmes: no still here
<jtholmes> ViRii[K], yes fully we tested it a lot in VB
<wrektjet> jtholmes: sorry. do u mean nano?
<JohnDoe> Ubuntu as a guest or host?
<jtholmes> wrektjet, i am going to pvt msg you  do you know how to accept PM
<|dthacker|> shriphani: 3 mins of googling tells me you could be in for a long haul to do that.
<wrektjet> jtholmes: go 4 it
<ViRii[K]> jtholmes: Hm, any idea why it would freeze when Installing or trying to boot Ubuntu?
<ViRii[K]> I can freely move around but as soon as I hit enter, nothing happens
<Salt> I installed 8.10 on my lappy, and I have to remove compiz-core in order for it to boot. I recently upgraded to 9.04, and reinstalled compiz-core and all related packages. Now, here's my problem: I cannot enable any visual effects, and the splash screen does not show on boot or shutdown (just goes blank during that time). Any ideas?
<jtholmes> ViRii[K], non afaik we never had any bug reports on that at all
<ViRii[K]> Hrm, alright.
<ViRii[K]> Gotta be user error
<Salt> I was never able to enable visual effects, for the record.
<superwad> is there a way to add a nightly SVN build as a repository in apt?  i'm wanting to install the svn snapshot of amarok (since 2.0.2 isn't working nicely for me), but i want it to still be managed through the apt system.  any options for me?  am i going to have to manually compile it myself?
<voss> Maybe we should create a spinoff distro called Ubunchu! complete with Japanese anime wallpaper and desktop sounds ;-)
<timotheus> Is anyone here dual-booting 9.04 with another OS?
<JohnDoe> or Ubentai :D
<voss> Johndoe, gee I wonder that would have ;-)
<Miesco> How come it says I have 11.9 GB free and but nautilus says I have 0 GB free?
<voss> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/ubunchu-the-ubuntu-manga-is-now-in-english/ someone actually came up with a Ubuntu manga
<lanzelloth> timotheus, i do with xp but i'm no expert
<|dthacker|> Salt: this looks like a lot of work, but if you really need effects now......http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<unkmar> I'm having truoble establishing my wifi from cli in openbox.  Suggestions?
<NOD62> I am having an issue with my Wired Internet Connection.  My Ubuntu Version is 9.04.  This is the only issue I have with this operating system, everything else is perfect.  The Wired Internet Connection is random.  Sometimes I start up with an internet connection and sometimes without.  The only solution is restarting.  Sometimes I restart several times in order to get the internet working.  Any suggestions?
<Miesco> How can I make free space?
<|dthacker|> superwad: apt is going to want a package.  I don't think Amarok is building a package nightly, are they?
<fde> |dthacker|: yes...
<ekimmargni> How can I tell what my touchpad is called? For example, in http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/24/disable-synaptics-touchpad/ it is "Synaptics Touchpad" but I don't have that in my xorg.conf
<fde> superwad: ask in #kubuntu about it, this really isn't the right place for KDE stuff
<|dthacker|> fde: yes they are building a package nightly?
<ekimmargni> NOD62: Please let me know if you get a good resolution; I have that problem too
<voss> If you really need graphics now http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500025R 7300gs video card $9.99 :)
<fde> |dthacker|: that's what I said, yes
<NOD62> ekimmargni: Oh do you?
<ekimmargni> yes, new in jaunty
<noobtux> how is everyone
<meoblast001> hi... how do i loopback an ISO to the DVD drive for testing?
<NOD62> ekimmargni: Okay, we'll stick together on this.  Haha.
<|dthacker|> I stand corrected :)
<bakersfieldboy> is pritebay going to stay up ?
<ekimmargni> bakersfieldboy: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sunny> hey guys i can use a little help.. on my web server while installing a script it says "Checking currently installed GD library ...   FreeType Support required,. "  dont know how to enable or install that can someone help please?
<|dthacker|> !ot | bakersfieldboy
<ubottu> bakersfieldboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NOD62> ekimmargni: This is an existing problem I have had from Ibex.
<Elite> How can I used the install CD to install a GUI?
<noobtux> how old is linux
<sunny> noobtux: very old lol
<bakersfieldboy> ya real far from the tree.
<fde> noobtux: it was released in 92, Ubuntu has been around since 2004
<ekimmargni> noobtux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<NOD62> noobtux: 1983
<M_Young> join ubuntu-us-az
<fde> NOD62: no, that is GNU, not the same thing
<voss> Seriously who uses intel integrated graphics on a desktop...
<noobtux> k thanks
<meoblast001> should htis work? sudo mount -o movie.iso /media/cdrom0
<fde> NOD62: and actually, GNU started in 1994
<gartral> when i restart my x server, my tray applets get jumbled even though their locked...
<fde> 1984*
<ekimmargni> Elite: what do you mean? ubuntu comes with GNOME by default
<NOD62> fde: Oh, whoops.
<NOD62> xD
<NOD62> 1991.
<M_Young> list
<lnb_> is xorg.conf after upgrade to 9.04 supposed to be pretty empty?
<NOD62> My apologies.
<fde> lnb_: yes
<DeRTyRaT> I'm having trouble installing the drivers for my NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT running SLI. Every time I do X wont load when I restart my comp. Can anybody help me with this?
<lnb_> there is a problem with running Xorg -configure
<likwid> ok it seams my headers are wrong?
<Elite> ekimmargni, I have the server edition and wish to install a GUI
<noobtux> dont u guys hate when your disc die on you
<lnb_> i think i cannot boot to graphical mode is a xorg problem
<voss> Actually the linux kernel was started in 1991.
<fde> Elite: which GUI?
<ekimmargni> ah, well then... but I have no idea :)
<ismarc> meoblast001: You forgot the loop.  mount -o loop movie.iso <target>
<likwid> i put envyNG on my system. but it says 'Error EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed'
<meoblast001> ismarc: ahh.. thanks
<lnb_> is there a way to go back to 8.04 ?
<Elite> fde: anything
<lnb_> without reinstalling
<wzh> hello,everyone
<fde> Elite: Gnome? KDE? Something lighter?
<voss> If you compare where linux is in 2009 to where windows was in 1999 (comparative age) we are doing pretty well.
<M_Young> join ubuntu-us-az
<Elite> fde: either or whichever I can get from the cd
<gartral> voss: were lightyears ahead of microsoft in compared age
<fde> Elite: the CD will have ubuntu-desktop ... install that
<NOD62> ekimmargni: What about resetting the Ethernet connection entirely from the terminal.  Wouldn't this serve as a quick fix?
<ismarc> voss: Or compare to where BSD was in 1992
<voss> gartral, linux really only got its act together in the past year or two.
<gartral> Elite: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<voss> ismarc, BSD doesnt count its dead you know ;-)
<NOD62> ekimmargni: At least so I didn't have to keep booting in order to get internet?
<ekimmargni> NOD62: no clue (I switched from windows about a week ago, so... yeah)
<Elite> FDE: HOW?
<fde> voss: not the case at all, I have been using Linux since 98 or so, it was good back then
<Elite> oops sorry about the caps
<fde> Elite: umm... sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<voss> fde, linux has only become general public ready in the last year or so, before that it was a techie o/s
<fde> voss: granted you actually had to get your hands dirty then, but I actually prefer it to how things are now.
<NOD62> ekimmargni: Perhaps, a simple sudo dhclient would suffice.
<NOD62> ekimmargni: I have yet to test this.
<gartral> voss: ive *always* had good luck with zenwalk, and its a rather stripped back linux
<noobtux> anyone play diablo 2 lol
<NOD62> noobtux: -offtopic. xD
<voss> fde, ubuntu netbook remix for instance is so user friendly that most netbook users will never have to use a command line.
<ismarc> voss: I would like to disagree completely.  The Linux kernel (ie, Linux) has been solid and usable for a decade.  User-space applications to make it easy as a general Desktop have come a long ways in the past 5 years though
<noobtux> srry i random
<likwid> how do i know which header package to install?
<ekimmargni> voss: how is netbook remix different from just running desktop?
<fde> likwid: uhh, you want linux-headers for your kernel... look at uname -r to see what kernel you have
<ekimmargni> How does one restart X?
<fde> ekimmargni: it has an entirely different interface similar to cell phones and stuff
<Heimark> ekimmargni: its just friendlier for a small screen
<ekimmargni> oh, gross
<voss> ekim, netbooks have fewer options so less stuff to go wrong.
<likwid> ok great
<likwid> is 9.04 ... kernel 2.6.27-7-generic ?
<voss> ekim it also has a very cute interface
<fde> ekimmargni: /etc/init.d/gdm restart ...
<Elite> fde: once installed how do I start the ubuntu-desktop?
<likwid> how come i see linux-headers-2.6.28.11
<fde> Elite: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<TTxT> hi
<voss> In UNR everything is pretty much ready all you have to do is go get some apps you want and your off and running
<fde> likwid: because that is the current kernel in jaunty?
<marcelo_> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and have notice the slowness of graphics!!!  Xorg is taking up 30% of my cpu and beagle-helper is taking up 15% to 20% of my cpu...    thats on avarage 50% of my cpu!!!   can anyone please help me before i have to back to vista witch ran just fine....   I am a nuwby to linux and have liked it so far but now I am stuck with this problem.
 * fde wonders why they didn't go to 2.6.29... ugh
<unkmar> crud, my laptop just froze.
<lnb_> http://pastebin.com/f7ab4a662  something has changed in the upgrade to 9.04
<Heimark> you also don't have some unneeded programs. Like no disc burning programs, they don't do you any good when you don't have a CD rom ;-)
<TTxT> I have been problems with update-notifier! It doesnt show me any updates. Does anybody is having this problem too?
<likwid> i do have jaunty.. 9.04 but my kernel shows as 2.6.27-7-generic
<MaGicMaX> My sound doesnt work anymore after applying todays system update. Can anyone help?
<voss> heimark, actually they do have them most netbook users never use them
<fde> likwid: upgrade
<ghoti> TTxT: It's not much help, but it's been working fine for me!
<gluonman> Is it possible to install Windows drivers for a webcam and run the webcam in wine?
<Elite> fde: hmmm for some reason it doesn't want to install from the cd it wanted to install from online downloading
<DeRTyRaT> Can anyone help me with installing my video card driver.  I think I know how, but Xorg wont start after I install
<timotheus> likwid: you grub menu.lst may not have been updated correctly
<voss> glu, which webcam do you have?
<likwid> i'm so confused... but i did update. i was on 8.10 this morning and upgraded to 9.04
<fde> Elite: there is no GUI's on the server install CD
<Heimark> voss: burning programs of CD roms?
<Froad> gluonman: in some cases
<TTxT> ghoti: thanks
<Dday> In windows when i clicked the scroll button down it would open up a scroller in firefox
<Dday> How do i do this in ubuntu?
<fde> Elite: servers should never have GUI's
<fde> wasted resources
<Heimark> voss: because I dont' see either on mine
<gluonman> voss, I have a Logitech QuickCam Express Plus
<voss> heimark, some netbook users have external cd-rom burners
<TTxT> how about vino? do u know if they found a solution?
<gluonman> Froad, in which cases? I suppose it depends on the cam.
<fde> Dday: uhh, you just use the wheel to scroll down  :/
<voss> glu, have you tried just using your cam in ubuntu 9.04 my logitech one didnt work in 8.10 but it does not.
<voss> now
<Dday> I don't like using the wheel
<Elite> FDE: its on a dial up connection serving files to me only not really wasting a whole lot, now if it was online that would be different
<gluonman> voss, oh. I almost forgot about the upgrade! I'm actually going to go ahead and do that before I do anything. Thanks.
<fde> Elite: why isn't it online?
<Elite> fde: I am on dial up
<Froad> generally the only way to know is to try gluonman
<ekimmargni> What do I do if /etc/init.d/gdm restart gives me  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail]
<MaGicMaX> My sound doesnt work anymore after applying todays system update. Can anyone help?
<prince_jammys> ekimmargni: use sudo.
<arash> ubuntu 9.04 is registering some of my single clicks as double clicks (with my mouse). it is driving me crazy. why?
<fde> ekimmargni: you loook in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and gdm.log and see what went wrong
<voss> glu, I have my logitech webcame working with skype now
<Froad> arash: do you have a standars usb mouse?
<arash> Froad: yes
<ismarc> Dday: Go to Edit->Preferences->Advanced->General. Now, under the "Browsing" section, check the "Use autoscrolling" box. This will enable the middle-click scrolling that you want.
<Dday> Ty ismarc
<ismarc> err, helps if I get the right menu stuff
<DurtDiggler> I am getting failed to load module "vnc" in my xorg log
<DurtDiggler> why won't vnc load
<ismarc> that's like firefox 2. something I think
<Froad> arash: check the driver, although  I have no specific advice other than try a different mouse?
<ismarc> lemme run firefox 3 real quick
<DurtDiggler> works just fine in my centos
<Elite> fde: I am on dial up
<ismarc> Tools->Advanced
<ismarc> then check "Use autoscrolling"
<fde> Elite: so you said... what do you expect me to say to that?
<ismarc> Dday: ok, failing today, Tools->Options->Advanced
<Elite> I dunno I didn't know if it went through
<fde> ismarc: what you said first is correct
<Elite> Should I use debian instead?
<galvanize> hi, i'm attempting to install the new firefox beta, having trouble. i've untarred the .tar.bz2 folder. now what do i do?
<MaGicMaX> My sound doesnt work anymore after applying todays system update. Can anyone help?
<fde> galvanize: google for firefox 3.1 ppa and use that instead
<Dday> ismarc, this is in firefox right?
<fde> Dday: yes
<galvanize> fde: what is that?
<likwid> ugh so how do i upgrade the kernel
<_ester_> hello, why duplicate and freeze keys (enter, space) in virtualbox (OS: ubuntu & devian)?!
<fde> galvanize: it is a read-packaged firefox beta
<Dday> There is no options in the tools tab
<fde> galvanize: ppa = personal package archive... it is where developers throw stuff that isn't going to be going into the repos
<MaGicMaX> My sound doesnt work anymore after applying todays system update. Can anyone help?
<galvanize> fde: oh ok, thanks will give it a look
<voss> Whats the difference between ubuntu and debian?
<fde> galvanize: https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa
<daftykins> ubuntu is based upon it voss
<ismarc> fde: Hrm, 3.0 has edit->preferences, 3.5b4 has tools->options
<galvanize> fde:  thanks
<prince_jammys> !debian > voss
<ubottu> voss, please see my private message
<_ester_> hello, why duplicate and freeze keys (enter, space) in virtualbox (OS: ubuntu & debian)?!
<ismarc> why oh why do they gotta change around menus for no reason
<kwak> hi, i installed Jaunty (desktop) and test it behind DMZ, I can't ping any site.
<DurtDiggler> why can't I get vnc to load in xorg.conf
<DurtDiggler> undefined symbol: NumCurrentSelection
<MaGicMaX> My sound doesnt work anymore after applying todays system update. Can anyone help?
<fde> voss: Ubuntu basically takes Debian Sid, recompiles it with their tool chain (gcc, glibc, etc) and ships it along with their own xorg and gnome amongst other things... Ubuntu is actually responsible for very little in the grand scheme of things though
<kwak> i can ping other comp in DMZ, but not the router.
<chaoman> now i can scare my parents
<fde> voss: which makes the attention it gets quite comical... for instance the only thing originating from Canonical/Ubuntu that is new in Jaunty is the notification stuff... and the indicator-applet is already annoying me
<ismarc> think of Ubuntu as a different CSS template for Debian
<daftykins> kwak most routers would probably not respond to ping from a box in the DMZ
<fde> ismarc: lol, what?
<Miesco> If I have a .MDS file, how do I check it?
<kwak> daftykins: ok, that would be acceptable, but i can't ping any site (internet)
<kwak> no response.
<tonyyarusso> Could someone help me figure out a USB wireless adapter?  It's the Linksys WUSB54GC, which is supposedly fully supported.  (I'm on 8.10 currently btw)  It shows up in 'lsusb', but not in 'ifconfig -a'.
<likwid> so are my kernels mismatched?
<DurtDiggler> how do I get my vnc to load
<fde> Miesco: man md5sum
<rmrfslash_> When I resume from suspend w/ fglrx and desktop effects enabled, the system basically hangs
<WIGGMPk> Just upgraded to Jaunty last night... Man is it f'n fast... I am having 1 minor thing (besides usplash image not working, which I expected that) my desktop background image is black.. I suspect Compiz, but not sure.. Any thoughts?
<Miesco> fde: I did, but I dont know what to check it against
<fde> likwid: yes, once is 2.6.27 the other is 2.6.28...
<rmrfslash_> w/o desktop effects, everything resumes fine
<ismarc> fde: It's just a running joke at work, that 'Debian based' distro's are the same as changing CSS templates to web pages
<bullgard4> What is the address of the Mozilla IRC net (analogous to address = "irc.ubuntu.com" for Freenode)?
<marcelo_> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and have notice the slowness of graphics!!!  Xorg is taking up 30% of my cpu and beagle-helper is taking up 15% to 20% of my cpu...    thats on avarage 50% of my cpu!!!   can anyone please help me before i have to back to vista witch ran just fine....   I am a newby to linux and have liked it so far but now I am stuck with this problem.
<fde> Miesco: the md5sum that came with the iso image, probably
<ismarc> same basic stuff, but all the things the user sees look different
<likwid> so how do i update? reinstall using synaptic package manager?
<likwid> fde: i don't know which packages to install
<daftykins> kwak sounds like your network configuration could be wrong. do you have a DNS server IP in /etc/resolv.conf and a default route out via your router?
<kwak> checking
<fde> likwid: your update-manager should be notifying you of the release of jaunty... if you've already done that, restart so the new kernel is used
<tonyyarusso> bullgard4: um, irc.mozilla.org
<galvanize> fde: do i have to download each package individually?
<likwid> i have restarted, i updated to jaunty this morning
<bullgard4> tonyyarusso: Thank you for answering. --  What does the interjection 'um' mean?
<Miesco> fde: So I do md5sum *.iso, and md5sum *.MDS?
<fde> galvanize: just installing firefox-3.1 from there should be enough, although I haven't actually looked at the archive, hold on
<daftykins> bullgard4, it means thinking
<kwak> daftykins: there is default route.
<fde> galvanize: yeah, it's just 'sudo aptitude install firefox-3.1' once you've enabled that ppa
<bullgard4> daftykins: Thank you.
<galvanize> fde: ah ok thank you.
<ChienNoir> Hey ppl.
<kwak> i have a windows server also in the DMZ, it's working fine. but my two ubuntu machines are not
<ChienNoir> I was about to perform a online upgrade of a running 8.10 desktop.
<daftykins> kwak DNS server IP in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bullgard4> daftykins: Is 'um' equivalent to 'hm'?
<daftykins> exactly, bullgard4
<MaGicMaX> woot i fixed my sound without any of ur guys help, thx for nothing!
<bullgard4> daftykins: Ah, thank you very much.
<daftykins> rudeness is not appreciated to those who help for free, MaGicMaX
<ChienNoir> can I do-release-upgrade just like I did for 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<fde> MaGicMaX: well, the goal of most IRC support channels is to ensure most can do it themselves, so you see, it was a success  :P
<kwak> the DNS server in pointing to the DMZ interface on the router.
<daftykins> ChienNoir, yes, if you're on Intrepid now you can upgrade via the same method as you used previously no doubt
<ismarc> MaGicMaX: You're welcome for us allowing you to explore and learn on your own so that the assistance of others becomes less and less necessary
<fde> ChienNoir: sure
<kwak> is
<daftykins> is it a valid DNS server kwak ?
<daftykins> kwak try "nslookup google.com"
<justlooks> whoami
 * fde asks that almost daily
<MaGicMaX> however, i would like to thank LordRaiden for this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<kwak> yes it is.
<likwid> ok so i just restarted and i got some message about nvidia
<daftykins> do you get a correct response from nslookup kwak?
<kwak> daftykins: yes, it showed the DNS IP of my ISP
<kwak> then the addresses of google.com
<kwak> google.com
<fde> likwid: take it your nvidia drivers aren't from the archive?
<daftykins> what happens when you try "ping google.com" kwak? does it work?
<justlooks> how to set passwd for char id?
<likwid> release 9.04 (jaunty), kernel linux 2.6.27-7-generic, GNOME 2.26.1
<fde> grrr
<likwid> fde: take the drivers from where?
<kwak> nope.
<fde> likwid: no, I'm asking you where you got them
<fde> likwid: it didn't update your kernel though, so it's irrelevant
<daftykins> kwak what kind of router do you have and how did you specify DMZ?
<ismarc> kwak: does it give "ping: unknown host  google.com" or does it give "PING google.com (209.85.171.100) 56(84) bytes of data." and just sit there?
<likwid> fde: i go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<kwak> daftykins: i'm used a linux gateway/router.
<daftykins> is the DMZ section a separate network card kwak?
<zenlunatic> justlooks, what?
<gluonman> For some reason, when I open update-manager, it isn't showing me the upgrade to 9.04. What can I do to upgrade?
<likwid> fde: i see 2 options NVIDIA version 180 (recommended) and NVIDIA version 173.... i hit activate.. i put my password and it just comes up , flickers and just shows the hardware drivers window. nothing goes green, nothing gets activated
<justlooks> how to se passwd for char id --->
<daftykins> gluonman, try hitting alt+f2 then typing "gksudo update-manager -d"
<zenlunatic> gluonman, just google "upgrade jaunty"
<gluonman> daftykins, I'll give that a try.
<zenlunatic> justlooks, what do you mean char id?
<justlooks> i type /ns reg passwd
<gluonman> daftykins, that worked. Thank you.
<daftykins> no problem gluonman
<justlooks> but it not work
<zenlunatic> justlooks, sorry not understanding.  passwd sets passwords though
<likwid> fde: i installed EnvyNG and i get this message when i try to apply.. 'Error EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed'
<kwak> daftkins: yes it is a separate card.
<justlooks> i mean that how to set password for this irc id
<Frozen-Solid> I'm trying to access a printer shared using samba from my mandriva linux box onto my ubuntu netbook edition eee pc... but i can't get the netbook to find the samba shared printer
<zenlunatic> justlooks, /msg nickserv help
<Frozen-Solid> the printer works fine on my windows system (as well as the linux system it's physically plugged into, obviously) - but ubuntu can't find it
<daftykins> kwak when you compare your windows server IP config to your jaunty test system does it have absolutely the identical IP address format and subnet mask?
<Baatti> I am having trouble getting my iPod to mount and be readable inside of Amarok1.4, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, could someone help me?
<ghoti> Baatti: is it a Touch?
<daftykins> actually ignore me kwak, it must do to have gotten a successful DNS response. it must be down to your router rules - iptables right?
<justlooks> setpass justlooks test
<Baatti> ghoti, no, its an older iPod Video 30GB
<DurtDiggler> my xorg is getting an error when trying to load vnc
<ghoti> Baatti: hmm, my non-Touch iPods all 'just work'
<DurtDiggler> undefined symbol: NumCurrentSelection
<kwak> daftykins: the other ubuntu server is getting response now. I will check the other test installation
<DurtDiggler> what is wrong
<kwak> maybe you're right.
<Baatti> ghoti, well, in Amarok 2, mine 'just works', but in Amarok 1.4, it doesn't
<TTxT> anybody knows how to fix this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/353126
<daftykins> ok kwak, good luck - please tell me if you identify the problem :) i am always curious for network problems
<likwid> fde: i go to nvidia x server settings via system > administration ... and i get this lil pop up 'You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. '
<cvw> I currently have Ubuntu Server 8.04 installed, and I'd like to update to 9.04.  Is there a proper way to do this without editing sources.list?
<ghoti> Baatti: snarky solution: Use Amarok 2?
<daftykins> likwid in terminal, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180" to check it's installed
<kwak> daftykins: ok, will let you know.
<Baatti> ghoti Amarok 2 won't play a single song, it just rapidly cycles through everything on the playlist. No sound, nothing
<justlooks> setpass test
<likwid> daftykins: i got this, nvidia-glx-180 is already the newest version.
<justlooks> setpass help
<unn0129> baatti: i had the same problem
<DurtDiggler> how do I get my vnc to load at start up
<ghoti> Baatti: hmm.  Would you be willing to try Rhythmbox just to see if it's a problem isolated to Amarok?
<daftykins> good likwid, now are you comfortable with a terminal text editor like "nano" ?
<unn0129> so i started using songbird instead
<Baatti> unn0129, did you get it fixed?
<justlooks> setpass ?
<unn0129> naw
<unn0129> i dont have time
<lstarnes> justlooks: setpass?
<DurtDiggler> is this thing on
<Baatti> ghoti, yeah, Rhythmbox works fine
<likwid> daftykins: i have no clue but im willing to give it a shot
<daftykins> ok PM me likwid
<justlooks> T T
<cuddlefish> Hello, my system is haunted by the ghosts of a power outage in the middle of the Jaunty upgrade...
<ghoti> Baatti: have you tried reinstalling amarok?  (apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>)
<DurtDiggler> anybody know about xorg.conf
<Baatti> hrm
<cuddlefish> dpkg is broken
<cuddlefish> ls /var/log hangs and fails
<ghoti> DurtDiggler: sorry, only enough to terribly break my own configuration :p
<Baatti> unn0129, does songbird sync to ipods?
<Baatti> ghoti, I did try that
<unn0129> baatti: i have no idea, i use the archos
<DurtDiggler> wtf is wrong with ubuntu
<unn0129> it syncs great with the archos
<hhh> jeevani@jeevani-desktop:~/Desktop/executedfiles/GABOR$ ./a.out Qdbnum1/
<hhh> 0000
<hhh> matrix dimension error!
<DurtDiggler> centos works fine
<ghoti> DurtDiggler: the release is less than a week old. There are always growing pains.
<cuddlefish> DurtDiggler: that is a offtopic question, please see #ubuntu-offtopic
<cvw> I currently have Ubuntu Server 8.04 installed, and I'd like to update to 9.04.  Is there a proper way to do this without editing sources.list?
<DurtDiggler> what's off topic
<elenita> Need help getting wireless going on a dell inspiron1300 with a broadcom 43something chipset, I got the drivers installed on 8.10 as well as got the firmware going but I can't get it to show any networks in the area that I can see from windows
<ghoti> cvw: I think apt-get dist-upgrade might do it
<cvw> ghoti: nope
<DurtDiggler> I asked why my vnc wont load
<cuddlefish> elenita: bcm43xx?
<cuddlefish> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Miesco> How come md5sum is taking like over 5 minutes
<TTxT> DurtDiggler: Are you trying to use vino?
<cvw> ghoti: dist-upgrade does not modify sources.list
<DurtDiggler> I'm trying to load vnc
<DurtDiggler> in my xorg.conf
<lstarnes> Miesco: how big is the file that you're using md5sum for?
<DurtDiggler> like I do on all my other linux boxes
<cuddlefish> Can someone please help me? My system is basically unusable!
<justlooks> SETPASS test
<Miesco> lstarnes: oh it finished, it was 3.5gb
<lstarnes> justlooks: are you talking about nickserv's setpass?
<justlooks> yes
<lstarnes> Miesco: that's rather large
<frenzy422> i
<cuddlefish> and I have an XFS partition, so no fsck
<lstarnes> justlooks: don't use that.  See /msg nickserv help set password
<lstarnes> justlooks: setpass is only used in combination with password reset keys sent by email
<Miesco> How come my .MDS file is binary?
<frenzy422> i'm running the ubuntu livecd and wireless is not enabled, i'v tried all i can think of. why is wireless not enabled automaticly?
<ghoti> cvw: I sit corrected.  Looking into it for you.
<Baatti> ok, Amarok just gave me an error message talking about my playback device and was defaulting back to pulse audio
<voss> broadcom 43xx network cards are a bit underpowered for my tastes , I prefer atheros chipsets
<justlooks> thx
<cuddlefish> xfs_check dies "unable to initalize XFS library"
<iwam> hi all
<lstarnes> justlooks: also, #freenode is better for questions about freenode and its services
<lws> Anybody know why pdftex doesn't seem to work?
<frenzy422> does anyone know about my problem?
<voss> frenzy, what wireless card do you have?
<bitmonk> howdy, can anyone recommend a tool for mass creation, or even something which will accept a plaintext password on the cmdline and shadow it?  useradd is not quite doing enough and i'm having trouble using pw generated from makepasswd
<frenzy422> it's built in
<bitmonk> i need to create 10k accounts with username as password for automated testing in a private network.
<voss> frenzy, what model is your computer
<frenzy422> lenovo t60 IBM
<cuddlefish> I'm dead.
<ismarc> bitmonk: openssl passwd -1
<ismarc> not sure how scriptable it'll be though, lemme play around with it
<frenzy422> anyone?
<voss> frenzy, intel wireless cards generally are supported. which ubuntu version are you using?
<bitmonk> ismarc: really? openssl is used for shadow pw?
<Dday> can you put things on pastebin via terminal?
<frenzy422> the  most recent
<gralco> I've yet to find a solution for the reason sound playback doesnt work on jaunty for me
<bitmonk> the best other suggestion i'm getting which i already know and am just trying to avoid is to use expect and passwd ;d
<lstarnes> Dday: I think you can by piping output into pastebinit
<ismarc> bitmonk: it technically isn't, but
<voss> frenzy, how do you know its not working?
<frenzy422> the wireless logo shows up but it says "wireless is disabled"
<syntax\> is it just me or Open Office 3 does not have icons?
<ghoti> !info pastebinit | Dday
<ubottu> Dday: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<voss> click on the wireless logo
<frenzy422> i did
<lws> Joy, the recent update to firefox broke it.
<voss> does it give you an option to enable it?
<voss> or create a new network
<ghoti> cvw: all the info I'm finding says sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it, but it'll only do it if all your installed packages are up to date.
<ismarc> bitmonk: passwd and shadow files are in very specific formats, so you can generate the files, then drop them in place
<voss> Also is your router broadcasting the ssid
<cvw> ghoti: looks like I'll have to do it manually - trying to avoid that to avoid any "gotchas"
<frenzy422> i can get to the network connections dialog
<ghoti> cvw: I hear you. Best of luck!
<likwid> help my X server won't start, my X.org log says it can't detect my screens" and i'm posting some pastebins of my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160445/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/160446/
<cvw> ghoti: ty
<gregorovius> is anybody experiencing problems with the 3.0.10 firefox upgrade? it's refusing to start in my computer
<syntax\> i mean everything are just works, save open etc are words.
<voss> grego restart your computer
<int256> how much space is required to install ubuntu.
<syntax\> words*
<lws> greg: yes
<lws> greg: Mine comes up with an annoying window
<Gartral1> how do i reset xorg from ssh console?
<ghoti> int256: I'd advise at least 6GB or so, more if you want to install a lot of applications
<voss> grego, it may need that
<ghoti> Gartral1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<daftykins> gregorovius, did you install it and now firefox won't open?
<lws> Why should you need to reboot for firefox?
<elenita> I tried the wiki, is the broadcom 4311 chipset for a, b and g /sbin/iwlist s claim wlan0 gets no results
<gregorovius> daftykins, indeed
<lws> daftykins: I have the same problem
<gregorovius> $ firefox
<gregorovius> Bus error
<lws> grego: Mine is not quite that error.
<gregorovius> tried reinstalling, no dice
<daftykins> gregorovius, try "sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox"
<lws> daftykins: I tried that
<voss> grego, also restart your computer
<int256> ghoti: i have 7.8gb free space in my C: drive. ok ?
<lws> voss: Who heard of restarting a LINUX computer because of an application install?
<ghoti> int256: are you planning on using wubi to install, or partitioning?
<daftykins> lws is your error the "Bus error" the same as gregorovius ?
<voss> lws, it doesnt make sense but it works
<int256> wubi ??
<bitmonk> ismarc: i know that, but i've tried generating the hash for shadow more than one way, and the accounts do not work.  i've even tried using useradd and passing the hash in, as it doesn't accept a clear password and shadow it for you.
<gregorovius> I'll try restarting first, just in case, if that doesn't work I'll try purging, brb
<lws> daftykins: No.  It pops up with an assertion dialog: "ASSERT: **** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!"
<int256> ghoti: wubi ??
<frenzy422> still not working
<daftykins> tried renaming your ~/.mozilla just in case it's a profile config thing lws? sounds more major i know, but worth a go
<ghoti> int256: it's a slightly more painless dual-boot that doesn't involve repartitioning your hard drive
<Vague> lws, when it upgrades Firefox I often have to reboot the computer, or sometimes just restart the program, to allow everything to work properly.
<int256> ghoti: then i will use wubi. I am now using windows XP. i want to dual boot XP and Ubuntu
<voss> lws, a restart fixes that
<Vague> I don't think it's that uncommon, but who am I to say?
<lnb_> how can i force vesa for xorg
<lws> daftykins: No luck
<ghoti> int256: that should work nicely; there are only a couple minor caveats to using wubi
<daftykins> i always close firefox when i see it pop up in updates. let the update go, then start it again.
<gregorovius> rebooting doesn't help
<lws> voss: Why should a restart fix that?  Why can't I fix it WITHOUT restarting?
<voss> lws, I dont know
<ghoti> mainly that you cannot hibernate your Linux install
<daftykins> lws tried restarting just X?
<Vague> daftykins, that fixes it too.
<daftykins> login at tty1 and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<lws> daftykins: No, I have a bunch of stuff open that I don't want to close.
<gregorovius> daftykins, voss, restarting didn't fix it for me
<rope_> Hi ! How can i know wich memory card do i have? (in order to buy a new one)
<lws> grr..
<ianm_> anyone else seeing flash videos reset to 0 sec after a few seconds?
<lws> BBIAB
<voss> grego, ok now try a little windex. That fixes everything ;-)
<dash> hi. anybody used banshee for burning CDs? it's supposed to integrate with brasero
<int256> ghoti: that is not a problem. any other problems like system crashing or somthing like that ?
<dash> but i'm not seeing it
<kaveh> i'm trying to mount an external hard disk attached to a computer on my network (not my computer). the issue is that when i mount it (using sshfs - was working before i formatted) the folder i mounted to disappears. when i check its permissions they've changed to 'root' from what they should be. unmounting doesn't change the permissions (owner etc..) so i use chown to fix it, upon attempting to mount again the folder disappears
<kaveh>  again. with thunar, normal thunar properties on folder and do the mount nothing changes but the folder disappears, however sudo thunar shows the permissions change - any clues?
<gregorovius> if I run it from fish I get fish: Job 1, “firefox” terminated by signal SIGBUS (Misaligned address error)
<dash> dragging tracks fro banshee makes brasero segfault
<voss> fish?
<lnb_> doesnt ubuntu use a valid xorg.conf ?
<kaveh> fish indeed xD
<lnb_> wtf?
<ghoti> int256: only if you poweroff the system without shitting it down gracefully; wubi installs are more sensitive to that sort of thing. As long as you shut down normally, you shouldn't have any trouble
<gregorovius> voss, it's a shell
<daftykins> any luck with purge then?
<daftykins> gregorovius, ^
<voss> grego try running it from gnome then once its started then use fish or poker or whatever you want
<int256> ghoti: ok
<frenzy422> how do i enable wireless from the command line
<histo_> frenzy422: use iwconfig to put in settings
 * int256 is going to bathroom
<ghoti> frenzy422: man iwconfig
<histo_> frenzy422: you can sudo iwlist scan   to scan for aps then enter the information in iwconfig
<voss> frenzy open up a command line and type in iwconfig
<gregorovius> daftykins, nope =/
<jhass840> Is there a open-nautilus script that is similar to open-terminal except it opens a nautilus window?
<daftykins> hmm, did it uninstall cleanly gregorovius ?
<kaveh> anyone able to shed light on my issue? using sshfs to mount an external on another pc changes ownership of the folder its mounted to
 * int256 is back
<kaveh> and chown only works after unmounting the folder
<gregorovius> daftykins, yes, I purged all related packages, cleaned the cache, redownloaded...
<daftykins> erk.
<likwid> help my X server won't start, my X.org log says it can't detect my screens and i'm posting some pastebins of my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160445/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/160446/
<daftykins> gregorovius, i'd try renaming your ~/.mozilla as well to check it's not profile related. does sound pretty major though. i'm stumped other than that i'm afraid
<lnb_> likwid: you didnt happen to upgrade to 9.04 did you?
<gregorovius> daftykins, that's the first thing I tried
<likwid> yes i upgraded to 9.04 earlier today
<ismarc> bitmonk: I just tested, and so long as you have a valid group id, and different user id, generating a password with openssl worked perfect when added to the shadow file.  So you can just have a test shadow and test passwd files and just copy them into place to enable your test accounts
<holyguyver> how do I find out what /dev/sda6 is mountated on /media/disk?
<lnb_> likwid: well i just upgraded my notebook and now i can only boot to a shell
<likwid> yea i get to the shell
<lnb_> likwidL i tried apt install xorg... -intel-dbg but its still no good
<likwid> lnb_: well i think its a shell.. sort of like DOS? command prompt style. i type exit and it then looks like bios look a like
<lnb_> likwid: and i cant get Xorg -configure to work as it cant find stuff
<lnb_> root shell looks like dos shell
<daftykins> ok, sorry gregorovius i've no idea what to try next
<lnb_> all my boxes are FreeBSD and they do have a valid xorg.conf in /etc/X11  but on ubuntu the xorg.conf is basically empty
<ismarc> lnb_: You might give sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a try
<lnb_> likwid: if you can get Driver     "vesa" in your etc/Xorg.conf it might work
<lnb_> ismarc: ok will do
<gartral1> my Xorg went COMPLETELY unresponsive, it ignored two kill commands and the restart from gdm, and it remained active until the machine was rebooted, it just showed the screen it was stuck on, never showed the ubuntu splash before power cycling
<scunizi> lnb_: xrandr and it's sibling randr run the show now for video setup.. however it can be overridden by creating an xorg with all the needed stuff
<int256> is there exist any way to play a game which requires Shader Model 3 in a board with shader model 2.1
<Shihan> hi guys... i tried to do an install of ubuntu 9.04 as a xen instance, but on reboot it hangs with a "rc-default terminated with status 139" error... anyone seen that by chance?
<gregorovius> daftykins, anybody who was the firefox error: reinstalling xulrunner fixed it for me
<gregorovius> s/was/has
<daftykins> ah nice
<daftykins> i'll remember that one, cheers
<gregorovius> in any case, crap, that shouldn't happen!
<gartral1> gregorovius: what error, my system just CRASHED with ff open
<gregorovius> gartral1, did you just upgrade to firefox 3.0.10?
<gregorovius> I had my comp crash after that, and when I restarted it, firefox refused to start with 'bus error'
<int256> i got ubuntu respository in DVD. but how to install from the dvd.
<gartral1> gregorovius: nope
<gartral1> gregorovius: wait, i might have
<lws> so does anyone use use pdftex on ubuntu?
<likwid> lnb_:  i wouldn't know where to add 'vesa' too
<Baatti> int256, just place the dvd in your tray, restart your computer and go to your boot menu
<syntax\> is open office 3 really like this on ubuntu, there's no icons. everything are on words? help anyone.
<lws> Mine seems to be missing something important that makes it error out on valid latex files
<gartral1> gregorovius: no, im running 3.0.9
<elenita> so nobody has any insights into why even though the drivers and firmware are installed and ubuntu is seeing the hardware that I cannot see any wireless networks when I can see 10 from windows? Blame broadcom and dell?
<gregorovius> gartral1, funny, I never got 3.0.9, I had 3.0.8 and it proposed to install 3.0.10
<int256> Baatti: my mistake, i mean how to install softwares from the DVD
<scunizi> syntax\: change your theme back to the human theme and see if the icons return.. if they do then it's the theme that borks it.
<lnb_> Section "Device" Identifier  "Card1  Driver      "vesa"
<quibbler> int256-> add it to your source list
<lnb_> thats in my FreeBSD xorg.conf
<syntax\> thanks scunizi
<int256> quibbler: how to add it to source list
<kaveh>  anyone able to shed light on my issue? using sshfs to mount an external on another pc changes ownership of the folder its mounted to   and chown only works after unmounting the folder
<lizz> http://square.butt.mybrute.com Come be my pupil please! <3
<lizz> http://square.butt.mybrute.com Come be my pupil please! <3
<scunizi> syntax\: np
<rope_> exit
<quibbler> int256-> system-administration-software sources-third parties add a cd
<gartral1> ahhhhh! update-manager died! error E: The package cache file is corrupted
<gartral1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<syntax\> is it a bug scunizi? any work around to fix it?
<lnb_> scunizi: how do you use xrandr in txt mode?
<ismarc> kaveh: are you running sshfs with sudo?
<scunizi> syntax\: it's a bug in the theme you loaded..
<int256> quibbler: ok, do i have to add all the discs.
<kaveh> i did the first tim
<kaveh> *time
<kaveh> but not the 2nd and after that
<paul68> elenita: try to connect to the internet with cable see if in the repos ndiswrapper is installed if not install it reboot and check if you see in system => preferences=> hardware drivers
<scunizi> lnb_: there's lots on the web about that.. i haven't used it enough to remember
<DivxcluB> Hello guys !
<syntax\> okey.
 * int256 is in great crysis. here is not power supply
<quibbler> int256-> that i would assume, i've only done it add a dvd
<DivxcluB> May I ask question about my ATI card ?
<int256> ok
<ismarc> kaveh: I'd say make sure it was fully unmounted, chown the directory to the user you want to be able to mount it, then run as the user
<paul68> !ask|DivxcluB
<ubottu> DivxcluB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaveh> ill do it again word for word and say what happens
<elenita> paul68 I am, when I instaled it prompted for ubuntu to auto install the BCM4311 drivers for the card. I then had to apt get the b43-fwcutter firmware before iwlist would even see the card, it now does, but still no joy...
<DivxcluB> I have 4870x2 and I installed latest version of Ubuntu. After installing ATI drivers I no longer can login ( I see destorted screen and  computer freeze) Anyone ?
<gartral1> ahhhhh! update-manager died! error E: The package cache file is corrupted E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  <- after that, it did show the updates, what should i do??
<kaveh> ismarc: woooooooo thanks a ton - not sure why it worked but this time it did xD i've done that about 5 times so far and nothing and then boom :D
<ismarc> kaveh: I've had the same thing happen to me...I just remember that I'm old and my eyes and memory are going on me :)
<xubuntu> hola
<noogie> does anyone have experience with apache2 virtual host configuration
<michaelbuckbee> should I by default have a PATH set in /etc/profile ?
<onats1> i'd like to install the vpn helper utility/ gui app that's installed by default on 8.10 to 8.04. what's the name of the app?
<onats1> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ismarc> noogie: Some, but I need a cigarette, so I'll be gone for ~10 minutes
<noogie> doh!
<gartral1> ahhhhh! update-manager died! error E: The package cache file is corrupted E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  <- after that, it did show the updates, what should i do??
<voss> int256, I had to replace a 430w power supply with a 650w after my new quad core cpu blew it out
<gartral1> the tracker daemon is slowing my machine down considerably
<noogie> for some reason my vhost error.log file says "client denied by server configuration
<JKemp> Hey guys decided to try out awesome wm but after logging in not sure what to do...read up on windows key (mod4 key + enter) but didn't do anything :(
<paul68> elenita: I personally don't use the fwcutter, just installed ndiswrapper under 9.04. on my laptop I found the restricted driver for bcm directly and was happy to have internet connection instantly on my desktop ndiswrapper was not installed after installation it was under hardware drivers and then it was working correctly
<zhanx> gartral1 run this sudo apt-get autodate
<zhanx> do what it says
<superwad> am i able to add a SVN repository to apt?
<Flannel> superwad: No
<gartral1> zhanx: error invalid operation autodate
<JKemp> Anyone here any experience with awesome wm ?
<Claviceps> what exactly is * MSG534 ?
<ismarc> noogie: in the root directory configuration section, check to see if it has "Order deny, allow Deny from all" and remove it if it does
<Flannel> superwad: Well, unless it's got a http interface, and you're pointing at a deb file.  You can't add svn (which you intend to check out and build, etc) to apt.
<ismarc> and brb
<noogie> ismarc: will that effect my .htaccess ?
<noogie> ok
<zhanx> gartral1 run this sudo apt-get update
<zhanx> gartral1 i was talking andf typing sorry
<DurtDiggler> can somebody tell me what I'm supposed to do with all these files http://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vnc-tight/trunk/unix/xserver/hw/vnc/
<xarcade> i have a problem with my serial mouse, when i boot up ubuntu the mouse seems to be dead every time i have to disconnect and reconnect the mouse while the system is running and eventually the system detects the mouse and i can use it, can someone please help me fix this problem ?
<gartral1> now how do i make it so the update manager doesnt blow up in your face when theres an update?
<lnb_> what do u use to get a proper xorg.conf ?
<xarcade> it's a ps/2 mouse sorry.
<zhanx> DurtDiggler why you messing with that.. look for the .deb package
<DurtDiggler> there is nothing else
<DurtDiggler> I'm trying to fix somethign
<DurtDiggler> this is my only option
<Sefram> what could have gone wring when the xserver freezes after "(++) using VT number 7" with ati radeon driver?
<DurtDiggler> my damn vnc won't start in my xorg
<DurtDiggler> caues ubuntu broke it
<DurtDiggler> I was told to install this
<Chr|s> !ohmy | DurtDiggler
<DurtDiggler> to fix it
<ubottu> DurtDiggler: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<DurtDiggler> ?
<DurtDiggler> language
<zhanx> yep
<DurtDiggler> I'm confused but ok
<FlashGordon2000_> and no abuse towards other
<DurtDiggler> what do I do with these files
<floatoat> i need a linux alarm clock
<ScottG> What is some way I can determine what network I am connected to consistantly? So I can use it to let me computer know if I am at home, school, etc
<DurtDiggler> is it hard
<DurtDiggler> I've spent like 4 hours on this already so if it's gonna take much more then Ill just be done with this
<zhanx> DurtDiggler know how to compile a program?
<DurtDiggler> I guess yes
<DurtDiggler> I don't compile programs
<DurtDiggler> but I was told I have to do this
<DurtDiggler> or I can't use my vnc
<DurtDiggler> I don't even hardly use linux
<DurtDiggler> tahts why this is pissing me off
<ghoti> ScottG: if an IP will do, try this:  'wget -O - -q myip.dk |grep '"Box"' | egrep -o '[0-9.]+''
<zhanx> DurtDiggler run this in a terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 g++-3.4 anjuta <- will give you a ide to help you complie it and run it and everything you need to compile it
<zhanx> and d/l the tar ball
<ScottG> ghoti: Eh...that might work most of the time. I might end up settling for that. My homes IP changes though so it wouldnt always work
<DurtDiggler> haha
<les> ScottG: dyndns
<ghoti> ScottG: chances are if your home's IP changes, it won't change *much*
<ScottG> les: Well I use noip already
<Boohbah> DurtDiggler: or you could use freenx
<gartral1> youtube vids are excruciatingly slow
<Boohbah> !freenx | DurtDiggler
<ubottu> DurtDiggler: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<les> gartral1: it's not just you
<ScottG> ghoti: Yea, still can be a pain when it does.
<gartral1> les: known issue?
<DurtDiggler> ubottu: and that's gonna start when xserver starts?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DurtDiggler> so I can login to any account I want
<les> gartral1: hopefully to somebody =) They've been flaky the last couple of days. no announcement i can find anywhere
<zhanx> DurtDiggler just add it the startup
<DurtDiggler> and wheres that
<ScottG> ghoti: I'd rather not have to go in and edit a script every time it does change
<zhanx> System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<unkmar> how do I see what packages are install from the cli?
<DurtDiggler> I will be able to control the console session?
<DurtDiggler> like vnc
<ghoti> ScottG: alias updateip='MY_IP=`wget -O - -q myip.dk |grep '"Box"' | egrep -o '[0-9.]+'`
<zhanx> DurtDiggler i am not sure really what your trying to do man
<ScottG> ghoti: lol
<ghoti> ScottG: put that in your .bash_profile, and you can just 'updateip' to make $MY_IP equal to your IP
<ghoti> scottg that should help with your scripts
<lstarnes> DurtDiggler: for terminal-only access you need ssh
<noogie> ismarc: are you back yet?
<superwad> Flannel: thanks for the info.  i'll just have to check it out and build manually
<gartral1> les: yaaa.... flash is in a completly unusable state
<ismarc> noogie: back now
<ismarc> noogie: any luck?
<ScottG> ghoti: Ok, I'll think about using that actually.
<Shihan> scottg/ghoti, what about a script that pings your default router at home and school and if one responds your at home or school, otherwise elsewhere.. (im assuming your behind some kinda of router)
<noogie> ismarc: not yet
<ghoti> ScottG: \o/ glad to help :)
<noogie> Ismarc: i edited the httpd.conf file
<noogie> Ismarc: should i edit a different one?
<ismarc> noogie: what's the full line from the vhost.log?
<DurtDiggler> couldn't find g++-3.4
<lstarnes> DurtDiggler: try g++ instead
<ScottG> Shihan: Yea, some routers can have the same IP though. Like it might mistake me for being at home when I am at my friends house because both our routers are 192.168.1.1
<noogie> Ismarc:[Mon Apr 27 10:14:41 2009] [error] [client 66.58.177.239] client denied by server configuration: /var/www2/phase3/math/
<michaelbuckbee> ok, I'm just massively failing at adding a path onto my PATH, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<lstarnes> michaelbuckbee: export PATH=$PATH:new-path
<lnb_> ismarc: do you know how i can get a working xorg.conf  so that it will use VESA driver?
<noogie> Ismarc: it says this for every folder in the directory
<Shihan> fair enough
<zhanx> i need to update my old install scripts for the new packages
<ghoti> michaelbuckbee: PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/directory/you/are/adding/to/your/path
<lstarnes> michaelbuckbee: or export PATH=new-path:$PATH
<ScottG> ghoti: btw, try whatismyip.org, you dont need to format that at all
<noogie> Ismarc: my document root is /var/www2/phase3
<syntax\> how do i install ms font's on ubuntu
<acoustyk> uhm what channel do I go to to just yell to the mountain tops about the incredible awesomeness of Jaunty
<noogie> Ismarc: but when i type in the url, it takes me to /var/www2
<zhanx> acoustyk #ubuntu+1
<acoustyk> danke schoen
<lstarnes> acoustyk: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zhanx> err off topic even
<lstarnes> acoustyk: #ubuntu+1 is for 9.10
<acoustyk> ah
<acoustyk> offtopic then
<zhanx> i am off on my game good lord my brain is gone
<snek> noogie, did you do a sudo service apache2 reload?
<noogie> Sneck: after every change
<snek> noogie, kk just checking ;)
<elenita> ot, why the hell are the gnome art servers so damn slow...
<daftykins> can someone shed some light on this? i'm helping someone who has upgraded Intrepid -> Jaunty and it seems their upgrade has gone a tad odd. here's the output of "update-grub"... http://paste.ubuntu.com/160474/ and here's the menu.lst after: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160475/ why has it not added the 2.6.28 kernel that it found? "linux-generic" is up to date and installed ok ?
<snek> noogie, i usually edit the apache2.conf and files in sites-available, but never the httpd.conf.. maybe that's where your problem lies?
<lnb_> booted up to to 9.04 cdrom and graphics load fine. So question is, if I boot normally, what is the difference between cdrom's xorg and one from upgrade of 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<noogie> Snek: I will try that
<ismarc> noogie: what's under the Directory directive for your DocumentRoot?
<ghoti> lnb_: the upgrade may have tried to preserve some settings you had made pre-upgrade
<ismarc> noogie: oh, and should probably make sure, you're running Apache 2.2, correct?
<noogie> <Directory />
<noogie>     Options FollowSymLinks
<noogie>     AllowOverride all
<noogie> </Directory>
<FloodBot3> noogie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noogie> <Directory />     Options FollowSymLinks     AllowOverride all </Directory>
<noogie> sorry
<snek> noogie, it seems httpd conf is used more on redhat/fedora/centos and debian based distro's tend to use apache2.conf
 * Baatti pats noogie consolingly
<lnb_> ghoti: i didnt tell it to save anything old
<ismarc> snek: apache2.conf should be importing httpd.conf
<ghoti> lnb_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snek> ismarc, yes it should, but there's no need to touch it really
<noogie> ismarc: thats what i thought
<lnb_> i tried that and it said not installed
<noogie> im gonna try to edit apache2.conf
<ghoti> lnb_: that might be the problem.  Try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg perhaps?
<ismarc> also might want to add "Order allow, deny" and "Allow from all"
<binarymutant> how can I get my tablet stylus to work correctly in jaunty?
<ismarc> I fought with Apache for like a month straight moving a debian system from sun 5.8 to debian etch and scripted out the config, so haven't had to touch it in a while
<ismarc> err, moving to a debian system
<Baatti> binarymutant, what's the problem with your stylus?
<snek> yeah there's some differences between the various os's
<elenita> just tried installing wifi radar from add and remove apps, installed fine, but tells me "Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)" when I try to launch it from the applications menu
<sparr> multiple instances in a row (one at a time) of dpkg-query are eating 100% of my cpu, what might cause that?
<binarymutant> Baatti, the right click no longer works after the upgrade :/
<ghoti> sparr: run pstree and see what's calling dpkg-query
<syntax\> how do i install ms font's on ubuntu anyone?
<sparr> ghoti: nifty command
<ghoti> sparr: it's an invaluable tool :)
<sparr> of course it stopped just as i checked
<sparr> but ill know next time
<ghoti> sparr: must be my magnetic personality
<snek> syntax\, sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<ghoti> sparr: you might check the output of crontab -l to see if it was a cron job that was running the queries
<syntax\> snek, what about if i wanna install calibri font?
<Baatti> binarymutant, I'm not sure how to help, sorry. Try asking again explaining the issue
<snek> syntax\, install it like any ttf font by placing it in ~/.font ?
<syntax\> ok thanks
<snek> they really should make a font management tool for ubuntu :)
<wrektjet> anyone heard of video output issues (ie flickering screen) with nvidia 9800 o 9.04?
<binarymutant> how can I get my tablet stylus to work correctly in jaunty, my right click no longer works :/
<Baatti> wrektjet yes...
<DurtDiggler> so what am I supposed to do with all this stuff I installed
<Baatti> wrektjet, are your desktop settings set for 3d graphics?
<DurtDiggler> g++
<wrektjet> yep
<DurtDiggler> I still don't understand what I'm supposed to do with all these files http://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vnc-tight/trunk/unix/xserver/hw/vnc/
<wrektjet> Baatti, yep
<Baatti> wrektjet, try turning that off, should solve your issue...
<wrektjet> Baatti, is it a compiz thing?
<Baatti> wrektjet, as far as solving it while keeping the 3d, I'm not sure how to fix, you'll have to ask others
<syntax\> snek: i don't have ~/.font
<wrektjet> i hear u. k
<wrektjet> im gonna ask in the compiz room
<Baatti> wrektjet, not sure if its 'compiz' specific problem, but its definitely on the forums. I had the same issue
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I have handbrake installed and was wondering  about the mp4 output and how to get this to a blank dvd
<wrektjet> ok
<Baatti> wrektjet, there are ways to get around it, I know friends who get it to work
<wrektjet> i love the 3d settings, but i like to watch full screen ;( ill put it on the list of things to figure out
<Baatti> :P
<ottothecow> is there a way to set up my ubuntu box to share a connection to a router (basically have it behave like a cable modem)?
<wrektjet> maybe someone will post a solution on the forums or docs
<ottothecow> the ICS guide seems to have it doing DHCP and stuff, I am fine with my DDWRT router handling that
<ghoti> ottothecow: I use a Ubunto box *as* my router (and then some (: )
<Baatti> wrektjet, there is quite a lot on the forums already about it
<ottothecow> ghoti: I am just trying to temporarily share my tethered blackberry while my cable is down from my laptop
<Baatti> ottothecow, heh, might as well utilize that extra monthly fee for tethering :P
<racecar56> i'm really aggravated, im trying to be able to use my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)" (as lspci says) in *box... what do i do? im tired of using gnome/kde JUST to get internet...
<noogie> Snek & Isma: the error log is also telling me my index file does not exist when i clearly does
<ismarc> ottothecow: quick answer, you'll need to configure IP Masquerading (NAT) and routing on your box
<ismarc> noogie: sounds like your config files aren't being read correctly (or it's reading the wrong ones)
<ottothecow> do I need to do that if it is already being done by my router?
<ghoti> ottothecow: if you want your PC to share its connection, that's what a router *is*
<noogie> Ismarc: ill keep checking them out, i should eventully get them right
<ismarc> ottothecow: yeah, because the IP address space for your tethered 3G connection is going to be different than what your router hands out
<bosco> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DurtDiggler> can somebody tell me what I'm supposed to do with these files http://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vnc-tight/trunk/unix/xserver/hw/vnc/
<ottothecow> I got that, but I want to share it to my wireless router which is already set up with the rest my network
<kopichu> hello can anyone help a total noob? i recently upgraded to jaunty and i noticed that the sound only goes on when i adjust the volume sliders.
<cemc> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kopichu> it starts out muted then i open volume control manager and adjust volume then the sound goes on
<ottothecow> I'd like to plug my ethernet into my routers WAN port and be good to go
 * AK_Dave is trying to understand his intel video and framerates. Same kernel, no compiz, can't figure out what is different. Jaunty UNR from thumbdrive, liveUSB, stock install, getting ~30fps in ppracer. Jaunty i386, same kernel, full install, ppracer gives ~20fps. Something in the full install is eating my graphics performance.
<ismarc> ottothecow: You'll still need to set up NAT and routing on your computer so it knows what to do with the traffic on the ethernet port
<ghoti> ottothecow: Right. And in order for that to work, your PC must perform IP masquerating (AKA DNAT) from your tether connection to the ethernet connection
<ottothecow> so just follow the ICS guide?
<ismarc> ghoti: you mean SNAT
<kopichu> hello? anyone?
<ghoti> ismarc: SNAT is one-to-one IP forwarding, masquerading is usually DNAT (one external IP to many internal)
<Baatti> kopichu, what exactly is the issue? you state that you ahve to manually slide the volume... what other way are you trying that's not working?
<kopichu> Baatti, well i try to just press mute then unmute. but sounds are still off
<oshguy> hey
<Baatti> kopichu, can you get sound if you use your volume slider?
<kopichu> Baatti, its only when i move the sliders that they work
<ismarc> ghoti: DNAT changes the destination, SNAT changes the source, full NAT involves both an SNAT and DNAT rule
<racecar56> im trying to be able to use my "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)" (as lspci says) in *box... what do i do? im tired of using gnome/kde JUST to get internet... using a 2 year old hp pavilion dv9000 cto
<ismarc> DNAT would be for inbound connections
<kopichu> i actually have it since hardy - i have managed to upgrade from hardy > intrepid > jaunty - all have the same issue
<Baatti> kopichu, so what is it you are asking for assistance with? What would you like to be able to do?
<ghoti> ismarc: I think your S and D are different from my S and D :)  I'm thinking Static/Dynamic NAT, not Source/Destination
<kopichu> Baatti, ubuntu starts out muted - it would be nice if the sound stays on
<ghoti> ismarc: in any case, the important thing for ottothecow is IP Masquerading :)
<ismarc> ghoti: yeah, I was using DNAT and SNAT as iptables does :)
<kopichu> even if i restart
<Baatti> kopichu, ah, gotcha
<ghoti> ismarc: I was speaking shorewall ;)
<cemc> I just ran an upgrade from upgrade manager from intrepid -> jaunty, and it says that fglrx won't work with my card (radeon mobility x600)
<Baatti> kopichu, ok well, unfortunately I'm a linux gnewb as well, but if you perhaps ask your question like that 'How can I get Ubuntu to boot with full volume', someone might be able to answer
<lnb_> ok, it looks like fglrx is the culprit
<kopichu> lol
<kopichu> How can I get Ubuntu to boot with full volume?
<Baatti> :P
<lnb_> apt-get remove xserver-xorg-fglrx
<lnb_> now it boots properly
<ViRii[K]> So this may be a stupid question, but can you install Ubuntu on a Mac Pro?
<asdsad> a.bg
<ViRii[K]> Also, can you duel boot Mac OSX / Ubuntu on a Mac Pro?
<elenita> yes, you ccan install ubuntu on a mac pro
<DurtDiggler> can somebody tell me how to compile all these files http://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vnc-tight/trunk/unix/xserver/hw/vnc/
<elenita> dual boot or via virtual machine
<ottothecow> hmm
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: I haven't looked at them at all yet, however, my guess is "svn checkout http://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vnc-tight trunk && cd trunk && ./configure && make && sudo make install"
<ismarc> theoretically they should have build instructions somewhere
<DurtDiggler> I jsut run that?
<racecar56> im trying to be able to use my intel pro/wireless 3945abg in *box and CLI without having to login to GNOME... what do i do?
<tuyenln> any one know about widestudio
<tuyenln> ?
<racecar56> no
<tuyenln> thank you
<Criten_> Hello
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: I, uh, nope, that will fail.  Gimme a little bit and I'll get something that is more likely to work
<bosco> what was the movie with someone who was sopposed to be bill gates and the college students that were creating the same thing but open source to microsoft media streamer??
<fantomas> Éîó
<Eveready> I saw a really good movie about the 2k bubble
<digdeep> Jaunty: I am able to watch youtube, but there is no sound
<DurtDiggler> I jsut keep getting different little bits and pieces of information from people
<DurtDiggler> for the last 5 hours
<racecar56> how do i use my wireless card in cli/*box?
<DurtDiggler> everybody says something different too
<Eveready> what you doin bosco
<shrikant> hi
<shrikant> how ru
<hyt> exit
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: run sudo apt-get build-dep tightvnc
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: That should install a bunch of stuff and set up your build environment
<racecar56> im going to come back in a few hours
<DurtDiggler> k
<ottothecow> connection is almost being shared...
<DurtDiggler> I'm installed so much stuff
<DurtDiggler> everybody has me install somethign different
<zzxxzz> Just replaced WinXP with Ubuntu 9.04 on my notebook, but can't get networking to work reliably. I'm unable to get the wired and wireless info to remain saved after entering, and unsure where to begin. Anyone know how to get this fixed?
<Dday> how do you play klotski?
<ottothecow> now I have to figure out how to get dd-wrt to connect to it
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Once the build-deps are installed, make a scratch directory (mkdir scratch) cd to it, then execute "svn co https://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/vnc-tight vnc-tight"
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: That's gonna take a while, mine's still running.  As soon as mine's done I can tell you how to build it
<bamball> zzxxzz: think they had the same problem with 8.10
<kopichu> hello can anyone help me? ubuntu starts out muted always.
<ismarc> actually, wait on that, I'm gonna figure what the structure is so you don't get literally everything
<zzxxzz> bamball: There's no System, Admin, Network GUI in 9.04 and I don't have any idea how to configure my wired and wireless permanently.
<azlon> I have a list of about 200 proxies but some are good and some aren't. is there a program that I can put all these proxies into and easily switch between them?
<updog> so any Admins
<wrektjet> dday r u asking seriously? why not try help > contents?
<bamball> zzxxzz: maybe you need to modify the /etc configs? but i heard they'll hey replaced by the network manager..
<ottothecow> I think my ICS  is working but I can't get it  to distribute to the rest of my neetwork
<updog> anyone else having trouble with menus in 9.04
<Dday> ahh okay ty
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: ok, it's "svn co https://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/vnc-tight/trunk vnc-tight"
<DurtDiggler> oh I already started what you told me before
<izmaelis> how to properly do upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 (server edition)?
<updog> i just did an update it worked for me
<Flannel> izmaelis: You have ot upgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04
<Flannel> !upgrade | izmaelis
<ubottu> izmaelis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<amigamia> how much is this in US dollars? £12.80
<zzxxzz> bamball: I can get a connection sometimes with both a wired and a wireless at the same time, but my CPU runs 100% and if I try to disable one of the connections I lose all access.
<Milligan> Anyone else experiencing problems with 9.04 and flash ? All my youpor .. err, youtube videos are laggy and freeze up the browser.
<amigamia> what is that british pounds? £12.80
<amigamia> ?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: once it's done, you want to do cd vnc-tight/trunk/unix
<bamball> zzxxzz: sorry dun think i can help, i thot it was the issue I had with 8.10 where the fixed IP address never really save
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to stop the update manager opening when updates are available and just display a popup like the older versions?
<updog> 12.80 pounds is 18.85 dollars
<zzxxzz> amigamia: $18.72 today.
<ismarc> DurtDiggerl: then, the build process is: autoconf && automake
<updog> why the the pounds to dollars ??
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Then, make && sudo make install
<kopichu> !iperf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iperf
<ottothecow> w00t, its working
<DurtDiggler> ismarc: I don't have that directory
<DurtDiggler> only directory is orig
<amigamia> wow
<ismarc> oh, cd to orig
<ottothecow> thanks ghoti
<ismarc> is trunk there?
<amigamia> that is the price for hostilng a LFS server
<amigamia> i wanted to know
<amigamia> so that is british sterling or something  i suppose.
<ismarc> that's bizarre, they've got their svn mapping all screwed up
<ismarc> you want to remove that whole directory you checked out and run the second command I gave you
<DurtDiggler> ismarc: yes
<zzxxzz> bamball: I guess it's back to WinXP or wait and see what 9.10 will do?
<kopichu> can anyone help me? ubuntu always starts out muted. sound turns on only when i move volume sliders.
<tamas> why does my java do not work in xubuntu, is it xfce a problem? because i have another laptop with ubuntu and java works in there.
<travis_> hey, uh does anyone know how to format a USB flash drive such that osx can read it?  I tried fat32 and fat16 with the 'boot' flag set. is that the right flag in the first place? should I do fat32 + some other flag?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: After that second command, it's cd vnc-tight/unix
<DurtDiggler> vnc-tight/orig/trunk/unix/vnc-unixsrc
<DurtDiggler> something like that
<DurtDiggler> ?
<DurtDiggler> that's where I am
<k1gwb2> I want to create a startup script to create a bridge (br0) including tap0 and eth0 for use with VirtualBox. I know all the commands to create the bridge. If I create a script and put it in /etc/rc.local does that automatically make it run at boot time? Or do I have to do something else too?
<bamball> zzxxzz: is 8.10 not good enuff for u?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: ok, type xmkmf
<DurtDiggler> ok
<DurtDiggler> did that
<ismarc> ok, now type make World
<celthunder> i got compiz to work with the cube, and i set 4 desktops and 4 verticle whatever...anyway so i get my 16 desktops..but only the 4 on the first worskpace get the top panel...all workspaces get the bottom any ideas?
<zzxxzz> bamball: I've got that on another system and am still trying to iron out the bugs in it so I hoped 9.04 would be an improvement.
<DurtDiggler> ok
<DurtDiggler> that's did a whole bunch of stuff
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Now, cd Xvnc && ./configure && make
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: That'll do a ton more stuff
<axel_s> hi, short question: I have a .deb file and like'd to install it.. but how? no success with apt
<rohdef> when I right click the network manager and selects connection information. What is Broadcast Address and default route? I suppose Default route is what the windows world calls gateway, or am I wrong in that assumption?
<DurtDiggler> where do these patched source files come in to all of this
<lux_> Hello everybody
<k1gwb2> axel_s: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<rohdef> lux_, hello
<lux_> Someone know a chanel for openoffice.org ?
<axel_s> k1gwb2: thanks!
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Are there patches you need to apply, or has it been patched in trunk?
<celthunder> lux #openoffice.org ?
<lux_> yes
<k1gwb2> axel_s: Or just double click it and it should open the package installer and ask for a password to install.
<BezNalogov> Hello people. When I connect my external USB drive, it suddenly doesn't automatically mount anymore. Yesterday it still worked. But when I connect it now, nothing happens. Dmesg says this: [  909.860054] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<BezNalogov> [  909.916107] hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<BezNalogov> Anybody an idea what I can do to solve this?
<DurtDiggler> my original question is what to do with these files http://vnc-tight.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/vnc-tight/trunk/unix/xserver/hw/vnc/
<BezNalogov> I use jaunty btw
<zzxxzz> bamball: I might add that all my files are on a third system running 7.04, which I can't upgrade due to another bug.
<DurtDiggler> they are some kind of patch
<DurtDiggler> to fix ubuntu
<DurtDiggler> xorg
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Those aren't a patch, those are the source files for tightvnc
<thepenguin37> hi. my vps server is ubuntu 7.10 gutsy. but there is no more updates for gutsy. how can upgrade it from ssh to 8.04 without loosing any data.
<lux_> Thanks, celthunder :)
<bamball> zzxxzz: are u running some services on that 7.04 box? what can't u upgrade?
<DurtDiggler> read this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/260815
<sireromano> ahola!!
<DurtDiggler> I'm jsut doing what this thing says
<celthunder> lux_, np
<DurtDiggler> I have no clue what I'm doing
<updog> anyone else having issues with the menu in 9.04
<ismarc> thepenguin37: If you find a good way, say something.  I tried the old-school dist-upgrade method and it didn't work right, so I've got a server running gardy now
<Matt1360`> Howdy, can I get a hand with a startup script (using rc.local)?
<rohdef> in the Connection Information in the network manager. Is Default Route the same as the Gateway when I'm on win?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: ok, do this
<zzxxzz> bamball: The upgrade files for 7.04 have been removed from the repositories, and I can't back up my files because of an unresolved USB bug which will not be resolved.
 * Night0wl wonders how long to wait before asking for help...
<rohdef> Matt1360`, try and ask and se if you get a reply
<DurtDiggler> what about this thing I got going already
<ismarc> completely remove all the directories and stuff we checked out
<ismarc> Ctrl-C if you gotta
<DurtDiggler> ok
<noogie> Im back, i am not getting any errors in my virtual host error log, but im not being taken to the full directory path in the config file
<bamball> zzxxzz: can't u transfer files via other means? network?
<Matt1360`> Ooh, never mind.. I seemed to have fixed it... Almost asked a pointless question.
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Now, type "locate libvnc.so"
<ismarc> noogie: Lack of errors is progress!
<noogie> ismarc: thank god
<noogie> ismarc: im not religious
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Record where it says the file is at.  Then type ls -l <where it said it was at>
<ismarc> noogie: fight with Apache long enough and you will be
<DurtDiggler> ismarc: I jsut deleted taht entire thing
<zzxxzz> bamball: It would take forever, but that's what I've been trying to do a little at a time. I've got nearly 2 TB's to move.
<ismarc> noogie: it should just be getting the directories pointed to the right place now (ie, putting the right paths in)
<ottothecow> 3g -> blackberry -> bluetooth -> eeepc -> iptables -> dd-wrt -> rest of the network that can't tell that anything is different (except a lot slower than cable)
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: The output from locate libvnc.so
<DurtDiggler> I have an empty scratch directory
<noogie> ismarc: awesome
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: what does that say?
<DurtDiggler> that's where I'm at
<DurtDiggler> oh I know where that is
<ottothecow> now if only I had a reason to be online
<bamball> zzxxzz: maybe better off to invest in a gigabit switch?
<DurtDiggler> do you want me to do there
<DurtDiggler> go*
<mjc1> attempting to resume an upgrade to 9.04 after having suspended in the middle. I wonder how this will go.
<DarkJiwa> www.ubuntume.com for muslim edition
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: nope, we want to type ls -l <path to libvnc.so> so we can see the user and group owner and the file permissiosn
<DarkJiwa> www.ubuntume.com for muslim edition
<DarkJiwa> www.ubuntume.com for muslim edition
<chazco> Hi... on 9.04 I cant play OGM files with totem-gstreamer - usually only the sound plays, although sometimes video works as well. Totem-xine does work. Any ideas?
<DarkJiwa> www.ubuntume.com for muslim edition
<ottothecow> I'm almost getting 900kbps over 3g too
<zzxxzz> bamball: Not easy to find hardware here, I'm a couple of clicks from Laos in Northern Thailand.
<Flannel> DarkJiwa: Please don't spam here.
<Flannel> DarkJiwa: Or anywhere, for that matter.  Also, don't advertise here.
<DarkJiwa> ok
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: put the line for libvnc.so in here so I can give you the correct next steps
<amigamia> is there anyway that i can remove windows and use my wubi ubuntu system exclusively? i set it up on a 1u server and i want to remove windows and just use ubuntu.
<DurtDiggler> locate never does anything for me
<mjc> chazco: you don't have the plugin that enables h264 playback? not sure which one and I can't ask my apt currently
<amigamia> can i use gparted and just kill the windows partition?
<ottothecow> amigamia, you will want to do a real install
<Flannel> amigamia: The best thing to do would be to move your wubi install to a "real" install.
<DurtDiggler> this linux box is across the room
<amigamia> ok
<histo> amigamia: yeah but I think wubi is inside the windows part
<DurtDiggler> so I have to keep walking back and forth
<amigamia> yeah
<amigamia> ok well i will just do a from scratch i suppose
<histo> amigamia: the if you kill that you kill your ubuntu
<Flannel> amigamia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20migrate%20to%20a%20real%20partition,%20and/or%20get%20rid%20of%20Windows%20entirely?
<amigamia> i liked my config
<DurtDiggler> locate doesnt do crap
<histo> amigamia: you could copy your /home to somehting then it would save config
<ottothecow> amigamia, you can save everything
<bamball> zzxxzz: i see, sounds like usb is indeed the fastest option. But i would rather physically get the hd out and put it in an enclosure or something, then you can transfer all the files
<DurtDiggler> way back in the days that command used to do something for me
<ottothecow> amigamia, /home for sure and...maybe even /etc to keep the settings?
<histo> amigamia: your home is where all your settings and files are. You could install ubuntu and be up in running in minutes.
<DurtDiggler> but for the last 2 yars it does nothing for me
<histo> !home | amigamia
<chazco> mjc - Dont think they're encoded in h264... I had most codecs installed though. I tried to extract the OGM with ogmdemux and was able to play the video by itself... think its an OGM issue
<ubottu> amigamia: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<amigamia> i will just do it from scartch i had a problem with the swap file anyway.
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Do sudo updatedb && local libvnc.so |
<histo> amigamia: kk.
<histo> ismarc: whats the last | for?
<amigamia> i will just do it with 9.04 this time from scratch. thanks
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: err, locate libvnc.so, not local
<GNU\colossus> what happened to Tracker Desktop Search in Ubuntu 9.04?
<ismarc> histo: I failed at typing
<ottothecow> amigamia, yeah, wubi has funny problems like that...but definately save your /home...that is one of the beauties of linuxx
<DurtDiggler> I did that
<zzxxzz> BezNalogov: Have you looked in /media with the external device unmounted? A hidden file named .hal-mtab might remain, also a folder with the device label, both of which should not exist.
<DurtDiggler> and it did nothing
<DurtDiggler> it doesnt do anything anymore
<ismarc> histo: Using some new non-command line irc client
<DurtDiggler> doesnt locate crap
<amigamia> well wubi is magnificent for allowing windows people to learn about soemthing real anyway
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04. I usually play a game called ATITD. The game works perfect, but sometimes, the PC frozes for 10-15 sec, going from cpu 70%-65% to 0%, then returning back with no errors. Can someone tell me what is causing this annying problem? (I usualy keep this programs open when I play the game: Pidgin, Songbird, Firefox, AWN and Conky.)
<histo> amigamia: when you do install I recomend doing about 10g for / and use the rest of your drive for /home
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: locate doesn't do anything after you typed sudo updatedb?
<histo> amigamia: with the exception of a few gigs for swap.
<histo> amigamia: that way if you ever want to reinstall or switch distros you just reload / and leave your /home alone.
<ottothecow> amigamia, yeah, wubi is cool, but if you want to ditch windows and use it as a server, you will need a real install
<histo> DurtDiggler: remove the | off the end of the comand
<DurtDiggler> does nothing
<ottothecow> but luckily, a real  install is almost as easy as a wubi install
<chazco> Hi... on 9.04 I cant play OGM files with totem-gstreamer - usually only the sound plays, although sometimes video works as well. Totem-xine does work. Any ideas?
<DurtDiggler> I'll just find the fricken file in the file manager
<amigamia> i will just start from scratch thanks
<amigamia> that is the best thing to do
<BezNalogov> I will check on that zzxxzz
<zzxxzz> bamball: For the time being I'm not too interested in upgrading from 7.04 as I'm having more problems with 8.10 and 9.04 so it's my most reliable OS at the moment.
<jigp> is bin/bash shell great?
<amigamia> these eracks are really noisy with all these fans geez.
<amigamia> i looked at blades on ebay and they are cheap but you need to buy a bunch of other stuff to make them work
<zzxxzz> jigp: Yes it is.
<jigp> hello is bin/bash nice to use? or there is super shell for that?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: try this: "wget ftp://linvinus.ru/forum/vnc/libvnc.so" && sudo cp libvnc.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/. && sudo chown root:root /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so && chmod 644 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libvnc.so
<coopster> jigp: zsh is one of the newer ones, but bash is good enough for most reasons
<jigp> zzxxzz : im not particular of shell user.im going to add my sister
<BezNalogov> zzxxzz: I did find that .hal-mtab file and I removed it. But when the device still doesn't mount when I plug it in again
<jigp> zzxxzz coopster : thanks
<ismarc> coopster: I've been trying to play around with zsh, there's some oddness to it you wouldn't expect
<DurtDiggler> it's in usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/
<coopster> Is there a way to convert an Ubuntu installation to an encrypted root+swap without re-installing?  I.E. boot off of a live cd and convert it?
<zzxxzz> BezNalogov: Did you also see a directory with the same name as the device name?
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04. I usually play a game called ATITD. The game works perfect, but sometimes, the PC frozes for 10-15 sec, going from cpu 70%-65% to 0%, then returning back with no errors. Can someone tell me what is causing this annying problem? (I usualy keep this programs open when I play the game: Pidgin, Songbird, Firefox, AWN and Conky.)
<DurtDiggler> dude your throwing so many different commands at me
<thelordmortis> if i'm running rails on ubuntu what's the best mail package to install if i want to SEND mail only? (don't need to recieve)
<BezNalogov> zzxxzz: Yes, that directory wasn't there
<coopster> ismarc: It's usually pretty standard, what weird things?
<coopster> thelordmortis: sendmail ?
<DurtDiggler> what happened to the others
<zzxxzz> BezNalogov: My device was named Kingston, and when I had a similar problem I had several directories named Kingston{with an appendage) that I had to delete also
<BezNalogov> zzxxzz: I don't have them, only cdrom0 and a symlink called cdrom to cdrom0
<v3gpuff> are there any good webkit based browsers for ubuntu?
<ismarc> coopster: mainly problems with going from sh to zsh, rather than having zsh as the default shell
<safruhani> v3gpuff: midori
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: The last large command I gave you should do everything you need
<v3gpuff> safruhani, thanks :) will check out
<safruhani> v3gpuff: ;)
<DurtDiggler> haha
<DurtDiggler> what are we doing anyways
<zzxxzz> BezNalogov: A reboot might clear the problem. I think /dev also has something that may need to be removed, but can't remember.
<BezNalogov> ok, then I will reboot as soon as I can, if the problem persists I will be back then. Thanks so far
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: If you have the problem listed in the bug, we're applying a patched shared library that will adjust the way noxdamage is set when you're connected to the box via a vnc connection.  The change makes the x server properly report changed areas so that vnc can determine what updates need to be fetched and drawn
<ViRii^Ubuntu> So how does Wine work? I have it installed, configured a new windows application in it but its not showing up in my Applications section of Wine.
<ViRii^Ubuntu> Any ideas?
<Innxis> Still none has an ideea about my problem?
<DurtDiggler> I can that command
<DurtDiggler> I ran that command
<DurtDiggler> I don't think it worked right
<nnutter> ViRii^Ubuntu: It might just be because GNOME's menu hasn't refreshed. I don't really know otherwise.
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Ok, now you should just have to restart your XServer and you'll be good to go
<Navneet> Hello there!
<DurtDiggler> I ran it
<DurtDiggler> and it just left me at a > prompt
<DurtDiggler> doesnt something else have to happen
<DurtDiggler> I can't just end it like that can i
<Navneet> how to repair mozilla firefox on ubuntu?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Close everything but the command prompt you have
<sireromano> ????
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: and then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<DurtDiggler> I don't think that command worked right
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: What did it say?
<uncmar> Broadcom 4318 card showing up as 2 identical devices in nm-applet
<DurtDiggler> nothing
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: If it said nothing, it worked
<DurtDiggler> jsut took me to another line
<DurtDiggler> >
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04. I usually play a game called ATITD. The game works perfect, but sometimes, the PC frozes for 10-15 sec, going from cpu 70%-65% to 0%, then returning back with no errors. Can someone tell me what is causing this annying problem? (I usualy keep this programs open when I play the game: Pidgin, Songbird, Firefox, AWN and Conky.)
<DurtDiggler> >
<DurtDiggler> >
<xonev> how does GDM work in Ubuntu? what scripts are run after logging in?
<FloodBot3> DurtDiggler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViRii^Ubuntu> nnutter: How do you refresh the menu?
<Yopu> anyone know how to disable the mouse-wheel workspace switcher
<DurtDiggler> so I ctrl c out of it
<DurtDiggler> so I had to ctrl c out of it
<Navneet> plz help me in how to repair mozilla firefox on ubuntu?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: remove all ' and " marks from the command
<chazco> Hi... on 9.04 I cant play OGM files with totem-gstreamer - usually only the sound plays, although sometimes video works as well. Totem-xine does work. Any ideas?
<DurtDiggler> it acked like it was missing one
<Navneet> plz help me in
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Yes it did, and none are necessary, so we can just remove them all
<Innxis> As an example it happend 30 seconds ago again, and I had open only: Firefox, IRC, Songbird and Pidgin, no game open. Please help! It's starting to piss me off this thing!
<DurtDiggler> yeah I foudn it
<nnutter> ViRii^Ubuntu: Easy way is logout and back on. You can kill the panel too but I don't know exact name.
<DurtDiggler> you forgot it at the beginning of the url
<sireromano> inxis-im not sure whats your cpu fhz
<Navneet> plz help me in
<Navneet> plz help me in
<Navneet> plz help me in how to repair mozilla firefox on ubuntu?
<Innxis> Intel Pentium 4 HT, 3,06
<LinkPie> Whats wrong with it?
<ViRii[K]> nnutter: Hm, didn't work. Maybe I didn't install the program right
<fez> Navneet, go to aptitude package manager, search for firefox, choose reinstall
<DurtDiggler> I'm trying to restart kdm now
<DurtDiggler> it's stuck at checking battery state
<nnutter> ViRii[K]: I dunno, sorry.
<DurtDiggler> I don't konw what battery it's referring to
<DurtDiggler> I'm rebooting this thing
<Innxis> But I had a same problem in Ubuntu 8.10, but the diference is that there was fully crashing and not so ofter, while in 9.04 is froozing for 10-15 sec and more often.
<sireromano> innixis looking
<Innxis> It happened again, same applications
 * Innxis is gonna punch the PC
<sireromano> Songbird is that gnome?
<WIGGMPk> It helps Innxis
<sireromano> never used  just trying to help him
<Innxis> It seems like when it frozez, AWN is still active, but if I click on something, it frozes
<les> sireromano: nothing to do with gnome
<sireromano> ok
<Innxis> But, if I click on desktop, gnome pannel of icon nothing happens
<sireromano> im a noob tring to learn
<DurtDiggler> still failing to load module "vnc"
<mrynit> i am downloading packages for the upgrade to 9.04. i need to stop and shutdown before it completes. is there a safe way to do this?
<mos71> no!
<DurtDiggler> I notice that everytime it tries to load vnc in the logs it shows a path to libvnc.so that is not exactly correct
<mos71> do not stop the upgrade
<sireromano> i think it is conflicking with the Desktop Environment
<LinkPie> Would ctrl+C work?
<mrynit> lib is closing i have to leave
<mrynit> in gui
<LinkPie> if he's still at the package downloading stage
<LinkPie> without installing
 * Innxis is turning off AWN and Overclockes the CPU at 100%
<durt> anybody get boot logging to work?
<mrynit> 1,000 packages to go with 30 min left
<borateen> audio playback works fine in totem but not in amarok or rythm box. problem started after upgrade to jaunty. any help?
<DurtDiggler> usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libvnc.so
<mrynit> ...there should be a pause feature
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: what does the line before failed to load say?
<DurtDiggler> usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libvnc.so
<sireromano> you are over clocking it??
<DurtDiggler> why is it written like that
<DurtDiggler> why is there //
<Innxis> I am tring to do it now
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: It doesn't matter, what does the line above it say?
<Innxis> Ok, let's see
<DurtDiggler> something about ABI
<sireromano> were you doing that before?
<DurtDiggler> it's so impossible for me to to remember the whole line
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: It should give an error as to WHY it failed
<DurtDiggler> and walk back to this comptuer
<Innxis> While plaing the game the CPU was at 70%
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Something like "undefined symbol: AutoBots"
<DurtDiggler> hold on
<DurtDiggler> I'm gonna give you the whole log
<sireromano> did you do over clocking before you did any gaming?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Innxis> no
<sireromano> Autobot, a faction of sentient robots from the planet Cybertron
<histo> !paste | DurtDiggler
<ubottu> DurtDiggler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Fersure> I'm having a problem with my desktop. I stopped the dbus-daemon and it caused the system to basically crash. Now when I try booting into ubuntu I have to go into recovery mode and manually start dbus. Otherwise it doesn't start and my keyboard and mouse won't work. I've tried reinstalling from the 'root' terminal in recovery mode. Still nothing.
<histo> Fersure: how did you stop dbus
<Fersure> System->Administration->Services
<ismarc> sireromano: I think not having AutoBots properly defined is a good enough reason to fail loading a module
<Innxis> sireromano: I make some overcloacking for 10-20 min and I tell you the results.
<kino> I got the following error while installing ubuntu RESIZE OPERATION FAILURE, an error ocurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted. pls help, aht should i do?
<sireromano> i thought it was funny
<Fersure> didn't realise ubuntu completely relied on it. and I certainly didn't realise that it would stop it from running at system startup
<ActionParsnip1> Fersure: this may help: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/207157
<mrynit> so no safe way to stop the upgrade
<simple> hey, i have a few issues, i'm trying to use sshfs to connect to a remote folder however i'm getting consistant permission denied errors
<simple> i was uid 1001 before and i'm not 1000
<simple> so i'm mounting it with -o uid=1000,gid=1000
<Flannel> mrynit: When you're downloading, yes.  you can stop it.
<simple> however it still fails
<Flannel> mrynit: just ctrl-c
<DurtDiggler> http://pastebin.com/d7e9d92ad
<Flannel> mrynit: Don't do that if we're past the download stage though.
<simple> so yeah, i'm kind of stuffed as to how to do it
<ActionParsnip1> simple: why not use names instead of IDs
<DurtDiggler> ismarc: there's the part of the log
<RoninBaka> how can I add a key for a repo from the comand line.. using the software sources it doesn't add the key.. it just blinks and does nothing
<simple> ActionParsnip1, not sure how to
<ActionParsnip1> RoninBaka: sudo apt-key add <key file>
<mrynit> Flannel, will i have to re download all the packages?
<ActionParsnip1> simple: just replace 1000 with a valid username
<DurtDiggler> module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (2)
<simple> ok, i'm trying this
<qarl1> What are thoughts on 9.04? Worth the upgrade?
<simple> fusermount: failed to open /etc/fuse.conf: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip1> qarl1: are you happy with what you have?
<simple> fusermount: failed to access mountpoint /home/alex/sshfs/rsync: Permission denied
<simple> i'm doing this on 9.04
<DurtDiggler> Failed to load module "vnc" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<daftykins> so far i'd rather fresh install to it than upgrade from some peoples experiences qarl1 , but yeah it rocks
<qarl1> ActionParsnip1: yes, minus a few rough edges
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Yup, that looks unhappy.  Is that the same error it was getting before?
<syntax\> any good suggestions on a blacktheme, a theme that looks alike slickness black. but is compatible with ubuntu?
<sacarlson> I can't seem to update my laptop from 7.04 to 8.04 it says Your system is up-to-date
<DurtDiggler> not sure
<DurtDiggler> I don't think so
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: The old log file should be X.org.0 or something
<ActionParsnip1> qarl1: you could us a usb stick to test, then commit to a full upgrade once you are happy
<Flannel> mrynit: No, it'll keep the ones you've already finished, and pick up where you left off.
<RoninBaka> so is there a way to add a key from the command line?
<qarl1> on 9.04: is netbook support good? in particular, wireless?
<kthakore> after doing an apt-get upgrade I can't mount usb sticks any more I get this error Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure
<ActionParsnip1> simple is the folder owned by you?
<simple> fuse: invalid parameter in option `uid=alex'
<simple> yes
<ActionParsnip1> simple: ls -l /home/alex/sshfs/rsync
<simple> permission denied
<kino> i got this message while installing ubuntu RESIZE OPERATION FAILURE what should I do????? please help me
<sacarlson> opps from 7.1 to 8.04 can't upgrade
<simple> i do own the directory
<simple> i made it
<ActionParsnip1> simple: this may be your issue eh
<simple> mmm?
<ActionParsnip1> simple: sudo -i; ls -l /home/alex/sshfs/rsync; exit
<durt> anybody know how to get boot logging to work?
<simple> ActionParsnip1, root can't read it
<simple> but once i demount it it runs perfectly
<ActionParsnip1> durt: its on by default, read dmesg
<ttwj> wow, 1475 users
<DurtDiggler> ismarc: http://pastebin.com/d7ed85b04
<durt> ActionParsnip1, dmesg is missing userspace boot messages
<Fersure> ActionParsnip1: I'll try that. Thanks
<kino> i got this message while installing ubuntu RESIZE OPERATION FAILURE what should I do????? please help me
<ActionParsnip1> simple: i'd look at maybe creating a new mount point as user and seeing if it flys
<daftykins> kino try defragmenting in Windows then trying again
<simple> ActionParsnip1, same error every time
<simple> its new in 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> simple: you could also try sudo chmod and sudo chown-ing the mount point
<wthbr> Sux server..
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Awesome
<DurtDiggler> now I hvae more of a problem
<kino> daftykins: just run defragmenter? that's it?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: So, here's where we're at
<ActionParsnip1> wthbr: do you have a support question?
<daftykins> yeah kino
<Kartagis> in which order are fonts used? /usr/share/fonts then .fonts or the other way around?
<ActionParsnip1> thought not
<Jaso1> hi
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: The error we're getting right now is basically saying the Binary Interface has changed and it won't work
<kino> daftykins, thanx
<sacarlson> my end of life Ubuntu 7.1 can't be upgraded?  it says up-to-date in update manager
<syntax\> any good suggestions on a blacktheme, a theme that looks alike slickness black. but is compatible with ubuntu?
<Jaso1> ubuntu is great , but why are all of the repositories old outdated buggy software
<ActionParsnip1> simple: if you can't ls -l the folder, you have issues
<simple> i can the minute i unmount it
<simple> but whilst its mounted it just won't read
<Flannel> sacarlson: 7.10 recently went out of support (EOL), you'll have to do a few extra steps to get to 8.04
<DurtDiggler> how do I fix it
<Flannel> !upgrade | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Which would require rebuilding the module against the Xorg headers for the version you have installed
<histo> Jaso1: what do you mean?
<DurtDiggler> what did I install
<histo> Jaso1: which version of ubuntu are you running and what is outdated?
<DurtDiggler> the patched xorg?
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: The build process is absolutely bizarre
<Flannel> Jaso1: the repos get frozen a few months before release.  So the software generally won't ever be newer than a few months at the time of release.
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: You installed a patched version of libvnc
<ActionParsnip1> Jaso1: its not, you can install anything of any version you want on it if you can get a repo or compile
<Jaso1> jaunty, all of the software in the repos like vuze, tor, anything useful
<DurtDiggler> ok
<DurtDiggler> so what will make this work
<lianimator> If i have a ext2 parti, can I use it as ext3?
<ActionParsnip1> Jaso1: tor has been removed
<ActionParsnip1> !tor | Jaso1
<ubottu> Jaso1: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sacarlson> I did look there and followed maybe there is a missing step like setting a repository to start
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Is the machine you're running on x86, or 64 bit?
<histo> Jaso1: they aren't out of date there is a release cycle of every 6 months for ubuntu.
<DurtDiggler> x86
<histo> Jaso1: so in the mena time after feature freeze/ relase.  The software ages. You can still install packages from source on your own.
<Jaso1> ActionParsnip1: why is tor removed?
<ActionParsnip1> !info vuze jaunty
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionParsnip1> Jaso1: due to people abusing anonimity to be douchebags
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: k..gimme a bit, I'll see what I can do for you..in the meantime, can you give me the version of xserver-xorg (type dpkg -l xserver-xorg)
<DurtDiggler> are you sure this is what I was supposed to do to it
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: yeah
<borateen> I have no audio in Rhythmbox or Amarok after Jaunty upgrade. Help?
<Jaso1> histo: thanks but when competing with windows this compile from source becomes a problem the newest releases are always binary packaged
<ActionParsnip1> !info vuze
<histo> borateen: try killall pulseaudio
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Corey33093> Hi
<Flannel> Jaso1: This discussion isn't really on topic for this channel (#ubuntu is for support), if you'd like to discuss it, can I suggest you move to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<histo> Jaso1: some packages have debs availible for debian or ubuntu already.  Check their websites. There is also the ppa, getdeb.net etc... that keep software mroe up to date. But keep in mind if it aint broke don't fix it.
<DurtDiggler> 1:7.4~5
<ismarc> histo: Or you can be daring and if it ain't broke, install stuff till it is
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: kk, I'll see about getting something for you
<Corey33093> I Need Help
<Corey33093> Any Free To Help Me?
<durt> !ask Corey33093
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Corey33093
<simple> whats your issue Corey33093
<histo> !ask | Corey33093
<ubottu> Corey33093: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Corey33093> Okay..Give me A Sec to Think About What Im Going To Write
<syntax\> anyone using / or is a fan of dark / black themes here
<disappearedng> Hey everyone
<disappearedng> Any1 here used ssh -D for "proxy"ing before?
<Innxis> sireromano: All works fine without AWN. Overclocked with: Firefox - Youtube 10 min steming,  IRC, ATITD - All time playing, Pidgin with converstations and Songbird on mute.
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: I've got ~92 packages to install before I can build this, so it may be a little bit
<carmony> Question: I have an enormous tgz file (64GB) that I need to decompress and untar. When I do tar -xzf it works, but it tanks my server's CPU and I/O causing the rest of the server to grind to a halt. Is there a way I can throttle or limit it so it won't consume all the server's resources?
<durt> syntax\, not sure what / is but I use dusk in XFCE
<T-Hawk> hey ppl... yesterday amavis started sending me updates every 3 hours like this: bayes: synced databases from journal in 0 seconds: 298 unique entries (717 total entries)
<DurtDiggler> you have to build something
<syntax\> durt: im on gnome xD
<histo> !checkinstall > Jaso1
<ubottu> Jaso1, please see my private message
<Innxis> sireromano: I just think I know which is the problem with AWN. I have a applet which monitores my CPU. Maybe that is not that much compatible with my CPU.
<T-Hawk> i've looked in the cron job, and in amavisd-new-cronjob and it should pipe stdout to /dev/null, anybody know how i can get rid of these messages?
<Corey33093> Okay I Installed The Release Candidate And It Asked Me To Update And When I Restarted..My Graphics Card Drivers Dont Work.,.And I Can Enable My Visual Effects..
<bluepencil> hi guys
<Corey33093> Cant*
<histo> Corey33093: what type of card?
<sugi> whats the command to see the partition of your computer?  fdisk -i or something?
<histo> sugi: sudo fdisk -l
<bluepencil> does anyone know how to change the HOST name on a 9.4 machine? 8.4 used to be straight forward
<fez> Capitalizing Every Word In A Sentence Looks Stupid
<Corey33093> Its A GM965 Intel Intigrated
<lopol> can anyone help me with this...?  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lopol> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Corey33093> Bite Me..Its A Habbit
<histo> lopol: the command to fix the problem is right there
<fez> A Stupid One
<histo> lopol: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Innxis> sireromano: Now I will overclock my PC with AWN and without the CPU applet. Let's see the results in 10 min.
<Corey33093> Idc..
<sugi> histo: hahah, i was close. thank you sir
<fez> sugi, there are several such commands, gparted is one
<lopol> but where do i type that command?
<bamball> carmony: wonder if it helps if u renice the process to a lower priority
<histo> sugi: np just so you know you can find documentation for commands using man.  So man fdisk would show you all the options
<ismarc> carmony: you can try zcat > output.tar
<histo> lopol: in a terminal. Applications > Accessories > terminal
<paranoid_ndroid> hi. I've tried to install ubuntu on a external USB HDD but it was meant for another computer. Now I get a error 21 when I try to boot on this computer without the external drive connected. what do I do?
<Corey33093> Anyone Know What Would Cause That?
<bluepencil> Anyone know how to change a 9.4 host name? I notice that in 8.4 it was just a GUI option.
<carmony> whats zcat?
<histo> Corey33093: there are issues with the intel drivers right now. I'm not sure what the fix is perhaps someone else may know.
<Corey33093> Okay..
<ActionParsnip1> !hostname > bluepencil
<ubottu> bluepencil, please see my private message
<ismarc> carmony: it's like cat, but for gzipped files, is incremental, meaning it extracts data as it determines it needs to
<sugi> fez: histo: I need a bit more help. I am reinstalling my grub because it has failed to find my ubuntu partition.  (thats becasue i installed windows) how do i see a list of partition and their hd# number?  im at the setup of the *sudo grub* from a livecd to help reinstall my grub menu.  Let me know if I am not being clear enougyh
<ismarc> carmony: typically nicer than gunzip or tar -xf
<sireromano> ok
<bluepencil> Thanks! :)
<carmony> ok
<histo> carmony: I know theres a way to do it I belive you need to use the nice command let me check something
<RoninBaka> whats the command to run software sources from cli?
<histo> RoninBaka: you can use aptitude or apt-get
<Corey33093> Ohh And fez bite me
<histo> !apt > RoninBaka
<ubottu> RoninBaka, please see my private message
<sixnonep>  Hi Guys, just done an upgrade on Ubuntu 9.04, this included a Firefox upgrade. Firefox now opens, but with a blank screen. I've opened with the terminal, no crashes reported.
<generalsnus> Hi guys! i'm uploading about 15-20 videos each day for my students, they are posted on a webpage embedded + a dl link. It gets quite tendious to generate new entries/links as these: http://paste2.org/p/194279  the videos are named like this: (todays date/1-6/1-6) "290409_1_1.wmv" the only variables during a day are the 2 last numbers and video title(20 uniqe
<generalsnus> Is there a easier way to make/generate new links.. a way to almost automate this job?
<lopol> HISTO: when i type this on terminal window, it says that "dkpg:requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<histo> generalsnus: you could make a script to do everything for you.
<histo> lopol: you have to use sudo in front of it.
<histo> lopol: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sugi> I am reinstalling my grub because it has failed to find my ubuntu partition.  (thats becasue i installed windows) how do i see a list of partition and their hd# number?  im at the setup of the *sudo grub* from a livecd to help reinstall my grub menu.  Let me know if I am not being clear enougyh
<sireromano> sorry innxis , i never used that before,i do all my settings in the bios
<paul68> !grub|sugi
<ubottu> sugi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Corey33093> Some one Tell Him How To Get To Gparted And Set His Ubuntu Partition Lfages To Boot
<Innxis> sireromano: It really seems that the AWN CPU Monitor really makes my OS instable.
<Corey33093> Flags*
<sugi> paul68: thanks paul, i am lookign through the websites now
<histo> carmony: yeah use the nice command something like nice -n 19 tar -zxvf   blah.tar.gz   would run it at the lowest priority
<Innxis> sireromano:  Now I have awn without that applet and it's all extremly smmoth
<paul68> sugi: your welcome
<histo> carmony: the levels are -20 being the highest to 19 being the lowest
<carmony> awesome, thanks histo
<sireromano> Great!!!!
<histo> carmony: if its already running you can edit it on the fly with renice
<sireromano> conflicktion
<sireromano> heehee
<lopol> HISTO: now it workwed ok, thanks for the help!
<histo> lopol: np
<sixnonep>  Hi Guys, just done an upgrade on Ubuntu 9.04, this included a Firefox upgrade. Firefox now opens, but with a blank screen. I've opened with the terminal, no crashes reported. Any ideas???
<DurtDiggler> ismark I gotta do something
<activity_coder> exit
<cybersplice_> sixnonep: Remove and reinstall?
<activity_coder> :D
<histo> sixnonep: killall firefox and try again
<DurtDiggler> I'll be back in a little while
<sixnonep> Histo: done.
<DurtDiggler> actually n/m
<DurtDiggler> brb
<histo> sixnonep: I meant run the command killall firefox in a terminal then try again.
<amigamia> my god the blades cost like 30 dollars but the  Blade Chassis are like thousands!
<dabbill8900> I moved some partitions with gparted now I can't get vista to boot. Just goes to starting....
<sixnonep> histo: Thanks, works.
<histo> !ot | amigamia
<amigamia> forget about vista
<ubottu> amigamia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<amigamia> it is on topic histo
<amigamia> it is for my ubuntu servers
<dabbill8900> I would love to but still need windows for a few features on my notebook I can't get working in linux
<paul68> !enter |amigamia
<ubottu> amigamia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<generalsnus> histo: Sorry for late reply: i could script it.. if i knew how :P and if i had the time to start learning how to script.. for this singel purpose
<DurtDiggler> ismarc: just let me know when your done doing whatever you gotta do
<Masculism> hmm
<DurtDiggler> Ill be in the other room fixing my raid array
<Masculism> hmm
<Masculism> hmm
<MaWaLe> hi people
<Masculism> hmm
<JECHO> hey all
<dabbill8900> Vista is on sda2 and I have grub set to (hd0,1)
<Masculism> hmm
<MaWaLe> what's more advised to use as MTA : postfix or exim4?
<sugi> MaWaLe: welcome fellow-penguin user
<MaWaLe> sugi: thx :)
<Masculism> penguins?
 * Masculism hmm's some more
<paul68> !ask|Masculism
<ubottu> Masculism: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Masculism> ubottu, where's the ubuntu off topic?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sugi> MaWaLe: how long have you been using unix-OS? *linux or ubuntu?*
<paul68> !ot|masculism
<ubottu> masculism: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MaWaLe> sugi: since i was 18 :)
<Masculism> thanks
<ubuntistas> Iam in jaunty and when update appeared it didn't show me the orange icon in the panel but the update manager any clue?
<JECHO> ubuntuistas: what?
<Kartagis> in which order are fonts used? /usr/share/fonts then .fonts or the other way around?
<steveccc> has anyone upgraded their laptop disk from a 5400rpm drive to a 7200rpm drive - I wondered if the extra speed increase is worth the money or is it not that noticeable
<sugi> paul68: thanks paul everything is up and running now.  I have to change my menu.lst though because it still says windows xp not windows vista.  Not that im going to be loading up windows vista anytime soon, but who knows?  now to install opensuse 11.1 :D
<sugi> MaWaLe: well, my next question is.  whats your current age then?
<Kartagis> !ot | steveccc
<ubottu> steveccc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MaWaLe> sugi: i expected it :p 31
<paul68> sugi: pay attention when you install opensuse it tens to screw up your grub aswell had that nasty experience myself
<steveccc> kartagis: my apologies
<ubuntistas> jecho iam speaking english not chinese
<JECHO> ubuntuistas: ...?
<MaWaLe> sugi: is knowing that will help answering my question ;)
<BadEagle> ubuntistas, been that to me too
<dabbill8900> Any one able to help with my grub problem? I just reinstalled grub to fix linux but now I can't get vista to boot
<ubuntistas> any solution badeagle?
<paul68> !grub|dabbill8900
<ubottu> dabbill8900: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BadEagle> ubuntistas, actually if you put "sudo apt-get update" into terminal it will bring it up
<ubuntistas> or it's just a bug
<sugi> paul68: I love opensuse, but i do tend to have a lot of issues with it.  I took my old windows partition and cut in two. half went to vista nd now the other will go to opensuse.  still leaving my ubutnu partition. thanks for hte advince. I am planning for issues though
<BadEagle> not sure...
<ubuntistas> ?
<paranoid_ndroid> I'm trying to recover data from a broken HDD with a ubuntu live CD. When I try to copy the files there are some of them that give I/O errors. Is there any way to copy on linux skipping automatically the errors?
<dabbill8900> I am on my blackberry can't click or copy links :(
<sugi> MaWaLe: im sorry i missed your question. what was it? XD
<Kartagis> what's the difference between do-release-upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MaWaLe> what's more advised to use as MTA : postfix or exim4?
<ikonia> MaWaLe: personal choice
<BadEagle> ubuntistas: has to be a bug
<MaWaLe> ikonia: i'm asking for a technical advice, maybe a comparatif
<ubuntistas> aha i see badeagle anyway
<ikonia> MaWaLe: the technical advice is - it's personal choice, they both do the same thing just slightly different ways
<wWales> sitting on ubuntu 9.04 with a 6150 go gpu on my laptop, and the gpu runs at 80 degrees Celsius at idle and over 100 degrees under load! is there any fix?
<xonev> when i run startx i don't get any taskbars or anything - why is that?
<Kartagis> ikonia, let me ask something. when i boot off livecd, everything will be working right? usb specifically
<Kartagis> and network
<sugi> By the way, if anyone is or am planning on a installation new OS/disto:  Make sure to remove all USB drives and USB harddrives.  Also removing Micro dives is a good idea.  I had to learn the hard way hahhah :-/
<ikonia> Kartagis: should be unless you need propritary modules, or specific configs
<ikonia> sugi: why ? there is nothing wrong with installing with drives in
<MaWaLe> ikonia: i know that they do the same but the choice of one of them must be influenced by some criteria. this is what i'm searching for.
<Kartagis> ikonia, i need to recover stuff from a windows laptop
<ikonia> MaWaLe: personal choice of what the individual likes is the critera
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok ?
<lopol> is there any application like "windows's device manager" for hardware administration???
<disappearedng> how do I make ssh a proxy server?
<sugi> ikonia: of coruse there is nothing wrong with installing these distros onto those formats, but when you mean to install your new OS to a harddrive and NOT wipe out your extra harddrive is not what I wanted.
<notdkw> MaWaLe: They do the same thing. It does come down to preference, and what you find easier to configure yourself. Give them both a go and make a choice.
<ikonia> sugi: so basiclly - you made a user error, so you suggest people take out disks to stop them making your personal user error
<marcelo> i installed ubuntu 9.04 3 days ago and it starting to freeze on me....   any Ideas?
<MaWaLe> thanks ikonia, notdkw
<MaWaLe> i even used both of them and have no prefenrences but i thought that many professionnal applications use postfix by default
<notdkw> MaWaLe: typically sendmail or postfix for enterprise solutions. but again, depends on the preference of the sysadmin. ;)
<ikonia> MaWaLe: nope, applications normally actually call sendmail libs that are simulated by other mta's
<nwmcsween> wow 1500 people anyways im trying to compile upstart but to no success
<nwmcsween> wire.c:120: error: 'INT_MIN' undeclared (first use in this function)
<sugi> ikonia: it was my mistake to leave the extra harddrive plugged in.  So in the end, I ended up wiping my extra harddrive that I just backed up everything to.  So, for troubleshooting and failsafe would be to remove the external harddrive form the computer.  So for my poor english, I meant to say external not extra harddrive***
<paul68> !ssh|disappearedng
<ubottu> disappearedng: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<noogie> does anyone know why i wouldnt be able to see my index.php page through the webbrowser when it is in the correct folder, this is an apache question
<noogie> my website is wiki.superstalkme.com
<DurtDiggler> maybe installing fedora instead will be an easier fix
<Kartagis> noogie, permissions? it gives a 404
<noogie> it is readable for all
<Kartagis> noogie, #apache
<noogie> Kartagis: the permission are -rw-r-r
<noogie> Kartagis: its empty
<noogie> kartagis: nobody is in the apache channel
<marcelo> i installed ubuntu 9.04 3 days ago and it starting to freeze on me....   any Ideas?
<Kartagis> noogie, try #httpd
<paranoid_ndroid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7174520#post7174520
<noogie> i have that open,,,ill try there
<khensthoth> marcelo, are you using ext4?
<sugi> I am trying to install my third OS on my harddrive, everything is going oh kay until now.  I am stuck at the point where I need to setup my partition for my third OS.  Which I am having a problem with, because the LiveCD of OpenSUSE does not see my free space which is 29 gigs.  My current setup: sda 1 WIndows Vista, sda 2 Linux / , sda 3 linux swap , sda 4 /home .  I think I know the problem, all of these partition is set to prim.  And if I
<Polterge|st> can anyone tell me how to get flash working in firefox in Jaunty ?
<Polterge|st> the latest flash player
<marcelo> khensthoth:  I am not sure....    how do i find out?
<DurtDiggler> ismarc
<DurtDiggler> thanks for the help
<Polterge|st> I can install the version 10 but it says there is a later version in the software channels. I've yet to see that version though
<DurtDiggler> but I'm gonna scrap this thing
<LinkPie> Adobe's website should have it
<ismarc> DurtDiggler: Build just finished, opening up my firewall now
<Polterge|st> they have version 10
<Polterge|st> there is a version for 8.04
<Polterge|st> and a tar.gz
<DurtDiggler> I think I need to just stick with fedora
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: get the tar.gz and extract the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Polterge|st> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: i will assume you use firefox like every other person
<Polterge|st> I am guessing the tarball will be more recent
<Polterge|st> yeah ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: if you use 64bit, get the 64bit plugin
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: yeah i thought you used firefox
<ikonia> Polterge|st: no - use the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: why are you suggesting people use beta software as default ?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: its native 64bit
<Polterge|st> I downloaded and installed that plugin earlier ikonia
<Polterge|st> I wonder why it didn't install
<DurtDiggler> ismarc
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: yes, its VERY beta
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: ive never had that thing work personally
<DurtDiggler> I've changed my mind
<wWales> my gpu is overheating alot on my laptop, i wouldnt mind extra fan noise if only it could stay cool, how do i configure it that way if im using 180.53 nvidia driver?
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: its worked flawlessly here for as long as its been out and ive shown it to lots of folks and they say its fine too, i only call it as i see it
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: yeah, but "works for you" is not the norm
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: got to try the supported stuff first
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: i have, i tried all the guides i could find that say use the repos and they simply dont work, on any version of ubuntu i have tried. its baffling
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: except 32bit
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: don't work for you - not him
<Polterge|st> I'm running 32 bit of course
<ikonia> ActionParsnip1: support HIS experience, not your own
<Polterge|st> this is why I dunno if a native 64 bit plugin will work
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: oh then 32bit is easy peasy, the repo will do the work for you
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: no it will moan
<Polterge|st> strangely enough I used apt-get install flash-nonfree earlier
<sugi> paul68:  are you still there?
<Polterge|st> it said it downloaded and installed it
<Polterge|st> do I need to do something else instead to get that to work or something ?
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: gimme a sec
<paul68> sugi: yes
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xonev> i'm trying to reinstall a package and it will not install all of the files that are listed in dpkg-query -L
<xonev> why is that
<fde> xonev: the files it won't reinstall in /etc? you purge the package?
<xonev> fde: no, i didn't how do you purge it?
<javier-uy> desde Ubuntu 8.10 actualice los paquetes para dejarlo como 9.04, descargo lo mas bien, los instalo bien tambien, pero al reiniciar la maquina cuando vuelve a prenderse ya no tiene acceso a internet. Busque configurarlo desde consola con pppoeconf y desde la network manager, y nada, es como si no configurara nada
<fde> !es > javier-uy
<ubottu> javier-uy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> xonev: sudo dpkg -P <name>
<xonev> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<fde> xonev: you don't want to purge it
<Polterge|st> this is what I did earlier
<wWales> im new to ubuntu and i want to contribute somehow to the community, i read submitting bugreports is very useful for developers, is there some "bugsack" program/feature i can use to send error logs along with hardware info somewher? :)
<sugi> paul68: Let me resend my issue with my current setup.... "﻿I am trying to install my third OS on my harddrive, everything is going oh kay until now.  I am stuck at the point where I need to setup my partition for my third OS.  Which I am having a problem with, because the LiveCD of OpenSUSE 11.1 does not see my free space which is 29 gigs.  My current setup: sda 1 WIndows Vista, sda 2 Linux / , sda 3 linux swap , sda 4 /home .  I think I 
<ActionParsnip1> xonev: if when you remove it use: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app> it will remove the config too
<Polterge|st> "sudo apt-get install gsfonts gsfonts-x11 flashplugin-nonfree"
<xonev> fde: oh, well, i didn't purge it
<fde> sugi: use 'ubuntu-bug'
<xonev> it's not installing the config files or the ones in /etc
<ActionParsnip1> !bug > wWa
<ActionParsnip1> !bug >> wWales
<Abracadabra> Good morning
<paul68> sugi: sorry can't help you here
<Abracadabra> Does anyone know where I can find a good site that covers CLI commands ?
<fde> Sorry, wWales use ubuntu-bug
<wWales> im sorry i dont understand
<wWales> ok
<sugi> fde: I will look into that. Thanks.... paul68.  thank you anyways sir.
<ActionParsnip1> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xonev> fde: so i don't want to purge the package?
<fde> sugi: wasn't intended for you, my bad
<emanuel> Hi!!!!!!!
<Abracadabra> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xonev> fde: i kind of did purge it, I guess, but i did it by manually moving the files so that i would ahve a backup just in case
<fde> xonev: no, what you describe seems to be ucf's fault though... and I don't know how to make ucf ignore such things
<Abracadabra> !cli commands
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cli commands
<emanuel> my webcam is no work!!!
<Abracadabra> !command
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command
<ActionParsnip1> !webcam > emanuel
<ubottu> emanuel, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> !cli > Abracadabra
<ubottu> Abracadabra, please see my private message
<Polterge|st> I might try the tarball for linux if nothing else
<Polterge|st> it is probably more recent than the deb package
<sugi> fde, hahahah oh kay then. I will not look into that forward.
<Polterge|st> even though the deb package is for Ubuntu 8.04
<Polterge|st> hopefully it isn't a 64 bit plugin though
<fde> Polterge|st: with Flash, it doesn't really matter where its from... its not like its compiled for each Ubuntu version, it's binary
<Polterge|st> fde, true
<Abracadabra> ActionParsnip1: thx, checking the link
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: use the repo and it WILL be for your release
<Polterge|st> they just put ubuntu 8.04 out beside it fde and it seemed like maybe the tarball could be more recent
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: and your architecture
<Polterge|st> the repo says flash is installed
<Polterge|st> however it doesn't work for me
<emanuel> help me
<fde> Polterge|st: just don't go around using randomly installing stuff from old versions, it will break stuff... binary only stuff is all that is ok... although I have 64bit Ubuntu Jaunty and flash is fine...
<alex2> hello; I upgraded from hardy to intrepid and I get a 'file not found' error on boot
<fde> Polterge|st: I just didn't do anything special, so I have no idea what is wrong for you
<Polterge|st> I'm using 32 bit but my guess is that a tarball might allow me to compile the plugin
<alex2> I've checked menu.lst and it's fine
<xonev> purging the packages and installing them again worked
<remoteCTRL1> can anyone recommend me an ubuntu compatible scanner with a paper tray?
<MachinTrucChose> hi...i'm troubleshooting my sshd, and don't have a 2nd internet connection to test with. can someone ssh or telnet to 76.71.168.244 on port 2223 and tell me if the socket is established?
<Polterge|st> or it might allow me to install the plugin into my plugins folder as ActionParsnip1 suggested earlier
<fde> Polterge|st: there is no compiling flash unless you're an adobe employee... the tarball just contains a readme and the .so file
<alex2> I ran fsck on my drives
<Polterge|st> fde, ok good deal
<alex2> but still nothing
<fde> alex2: file not found most likely means your grub menu.lst is wrong
<Polterge|st> it is just the lib then
<dreamnid> does anybody know how to make lvm activate on boot in jaunty?
<ActionParsnip1> Polterge|st: try: mkdir ~/.moilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so; cd ~
<Polterge|st> should be fine
<Gumby> has anyone noticed very high cpu usage using flash in firefox after upgrading to Jaunty?
<alnawras> hi
<nwmcsween> what does upstart use python for? dbus bindings?
<fde> Gumby: no higher than it has been since the dawn of time
<ActionParsnip1> fde: amen
 * nwmcsween moans
<Gumby> its way higher here than in hardy for me
<fde> nwmcsween: pretty much everything... including its event scripts
<Aleran> my F keys at the top of my keyboard are not working. Can someone point me to a resource on fixing this? I'm not sure what's causing it
<alex2> fde: ok, this is how it looks:
<alex2> title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11-generic
<alex2> root		(hd0,6)
<alex2> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=65dc6ef0-655c-40b0-aeff-f64db5f58dc4 ro quiet splash
<alex2> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic
<FloodBot3> alex2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<khensthoth> Gumby, what graphic card are you using?
 * nwmcsween moans very loudly
<xonev> ok, now i'm back where i started - gdm won't start up properly
<fde> alex2: awesome, without knowledge of your partition layout, that is useless
<Gumby> not to mention the flash actually slows down (like slowdown in console games)
<alex2> fde: ok, this is how it looks: root		(hd0,6)
<Gumby> khensthoth, intel 945gm
<alex2> fde: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic root=UUID=65dc6ef0-655c-40b0-aeff-f64db5f58dc4 ro quiet splash
<fde> alex2: stop
<owner> Can anyone help with setting up higher monitor refresh rate ,plz.I cant pass over 1280x1024@75.sudo nvidia-settings doesnt read from xorg.conf my changes , even tho ive restarted the X'ses
<khensthoth> Gumby, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<alex2> fde: stopped
<Gumby> not a speedy chip by any means.  But its the difference between 8.10 and 9.04 that is the issue
<fde> alex2: is ubuntu's /boot or / on /dev/sda7 ?
<khensthoth> Gumby, try adding the greedy migration heuristic OR the UXA to see if it improves anything.
<enterneo> how do I remap ctrl to alt and vice versa on the left side using keyboard preferences?
<ActionParsnip1> alex2: use pastebin like the bot says, quit flooding the channel
<alex2> fde: /boot is /dev/sda6
<nwmcsween> when did upstart start using python?
<nwmcsween> 0.5?
<Gumby> khensthoth, Ive no idea what that means but I'll look into it
<koolkartik> hi everyone..... m having probs in jaunty....... no desktop effects,, vlc crashes each time i syart it, flash on you tube is very slow like frame by frame....i hav already installed mediubuntu repos n win 32 codecs.... need help :(
<Gumby> ah, I see its in the URL you pasted
<fde> nwmcsween: it always has, Ubuntu/Canonical is huge on python
<alex2> ActionParsnip1: sorry, it's my first time doing that
<nwmcsween> fde iirc 0.3 doesn't
<ActionParsnip1> alex2: good, as long as its the last ;)
<nwmcsween> i think
<fde> nwmcsween: yes it does, jaunty is still using 0.3.x
<owner> Someone here orientated with setting high monitor refresh rate then 75.
<Aleran> my F keys at the top of my keyboard are not working. Can someone point me to a resource on fixing this? I'm not sure what's causing it
<ActionParsnip1> Aleran: do they produce events in xev?
<Aleran> ActionParsnip1, how can I check xev?
<Gumby> thx khensthoth going to restart X now and see if that helped.  BRB
<ActionParsnip1> Aleran: run it in terminal
<alex2> fde: should root be (hd0,5)?
<ActionParsnip1> Aleran: then have the konsole focused and press the keys
<MachinTrucChose> can no one tell me if they can ssh to 76.71.168.244 on port 2223? I need to know if I can't connect because of misconfiguration, or because my router will fail anything that looks like LAN> WAN > LAN
<fde> alex2: I have no idea... where did you install Ubuntu to?
<Aleran> ActionParsnip1, got it. Yes they do produce events
<ActionParsnip1> Aleran: ok do they say they are F keys in the output
<fde> MachinTrucChose: are you doing any port forwarding? if you're not, it won't work
<MachinTrucChose> fde: yes I did
<fde> MachinTrucChose: then it should work
<xonev> is there a way i can start the ubuntu deskop without starting gdm?
<MachinTrucChose> fde: I need to confirm before I leave this computer and travel 10km :)
<tpgp> Hey People, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.0.4 & have a question regarding one of the touted features - namely evolution's ability to import PST files. Does anyone know how to do this? CSV or TAB are the only listed outlook import options. I have the libpst1   version 0.6.27-0ubuntu
<alex2> fde: restarting, I will try to change the partitions in the grub menu. thanks!
<MachinTrucChose> it's my first time using ssh
<koolkartik> I a\m having probs in jaunty....... no desktop effects,, vlc crashes each time i start it, flash on you tube is very slow like frame by frame....i hav already installed mediubuntu repos n win 32 codecs.... plz  help  me out:(
<Polterge|st> nice the tarball worked
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: did you upgrade o clean install?
<Aleran> ActionParsnip1, looks like it doesn't
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: i upgrade from 8.10
<Aleran> ActionParsnip1, "XLookupString gives 0 bytes:"
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard  > Aleran
<ubottu> Aleran, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Aleran: have you reinstalled your video driver since the update?
<Aleran> no
<co_16_smg> yes
<co_16_smg> yes, i have
<babio> hi guys how can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to ubuntu 9.04???
<babio> wich is the better way?
<Gumby> khensthoth,  fyi Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" worked quite well while Option "AccelMethod" "UXA" seemed to have a negative effect as far as the slowdown went
<bads> download, babio
<Pipiflautico> Hi all
<Aleran> ActionParsnip1, what are you suggesting I do in regards to changing my keyboard layout?
<ikonia> !upgrade > babio
<ubottu> babio, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> Aleran: make sure its the correct one for the keyboard you have
<Pipiflautico> I want to mount a server to broadcast TV thourgh IP (internet), any idea about the software avaibale? thanks
<khensthoth> Gumby, Good.
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1:i hav upgraded from 8.10
<Caesi> hi all, could anyone help me with setting up a VPN client under Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Aleran> ActionParsnip1, ok. I'll reinstall my nvidia driver and report back
<enterneo> remap left ctrl to alt and vice versa?
<Randominator> Guyz i have a question , if i creater via "xrandr" a new resolution , how do i switch to it ? what is the command ? tried many w/o progress
<Caesi> !VPN
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<babio> ikonia in the comunity notes there isn't the instruction to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<ikonia> Randominator: xrandr is real time
<LinkPie> Do I have to have open ports to ssh another computer in my network?
<babio> in the second guide yes...sorry
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I make Ubuntu check for updates every day?
<Randominator> ikonia: yea i know i just try to fix my refresh rate , following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution HOWTO cuze nothing helps so far.Im still stuck with 1280x1024@75
<ActionParsnip1> LinkPie: yes if you have a firewall configured, and yes if you want access over wan
<LinkPie> For some reason I can't get portforwarding to work
<LinkPie> I think there is something wrong with my router, believe it or not
<trylik> hi i started a session in "failsafe" or "safe" mode , how can i "maximize" web browser windows to whole screen?
<koolkartik> :(
<rski> firefox stopped starting after i upgraded it
<rski> what to do next
<koolkartik>  I am having probs in jaunty....... no desktop effects,, vlc crashes each time i start it, flash on you tube is very slow like frame by frame....i hav already installed mediubuntu repos n win 32 codecs.... can someone plz  help  me out:(
<sean2009> hi does any one know how to get the wireless card thing in an acer aspire one to work in ubuntu.?
<lemanchotfou> hi
<KingKimi> Hi .. !
<medicinebaby> hello
<ActionParsnip1> sean2009: sudo lshw -C network      will get you started
<sean2009> ActionParsnip1,   ok thanks for the help i will try it
<zura> hello all, after upgrading to Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 my volume increase/decrease buttons on keyboard don't work... :(
<zura> I downloaded keytouch,but can't get it working
<KingKimi> i cannot see animated gids using the default pic viewer of ubuntu .... how to ?
<KingKimi> *animated GIFS
<zura> ActionParsnip1, I downloaded keytouch yesterday, but no way I get it working... :(
<KingKimi> !Gif > KingKimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gif
<adnc> hello, i've upgraded my notebook with an intel graphics card 965 to jaunty and x behaviour is very slow. is there a solution to it?
<zura> upgraded my notebook to jaunty jackalope, but now I am missing the volume increase decrease buttons functionality
<zura> help
<adnc> zura: is it a samsung?
<zura> no.... a hp nc 6400
<sugi> Is it possible to delete a primary swap partition and then create another swap LOGICAL partition without harming the distro?  I need an extra primary partition for another OS?
<adnc> zura: then i can't help, for samsung you can fix it with a bios downgrade
<koolkartik> hi i hav upgraded to jaunty and it is  very slow, no desktop effects, cant paly video as vlc crashes each time and flash on you tube is very slow as frame by frame  need help :(
<zura> thanx adnc... anyway
<zura> It is just that I don't want to downgrade to 8.10 interpid.. :(
<zura> but can't find a solution yet
<zura> upgraded my notebook to jaunty jackalope, but now I am missing the volume increase decrease buttons functionality
<zura> hp nc 6400
<teolicy> Hi. Wow, what a huge channel. Anyway, I have an Ubuntu system on which I'd like to install OpenSSH 5.2p1 (I need the 'tunnel-port-0- feature of 5.2). I'm not sure how to go about doing this with minimal breakage of the rest of the system.
<zura> yeah, huge channel, little response... :(
<sugi> ﻿﻿Is it possible to delete a primary swap partition and then create another swap LOGICAL partition without harming the distro?  I need an extra primary partition for another OS?
<teolicy> I'm thinking compiling openssh-5.2p1 into /usr/local/..., and then symlinking the binary names into /usr/bin. Thus, when the openssh is updated, my symlinks will be clobbered and the system will continue as usual with whatever new ssh will come out.
<teolicy> Does that make sense?
<joaopinto> teolicy, probably using dpkg-divert it's a better option, read it's manpage
<teolicy> sugi: It depends on the layout of your partition table. Do you have an extended partition with free space in it?
<teolicy> joaopinto: Aye, I will. Thanks.
<NET||abuse> hey guys. anyone know how to mount a vbox .vdi file as a disk? I want to get access to files, but don't want to boot the whole vm
<joaopinto> teolicy, btw, if you do a .deb based installed, even using a source package, it will not be updated because your version is higher
<sugi> teolicy: I have 29 gigs of free space, but 4 active primary partition.  prim ntfs partition,  prim / parititon, prim swap partition, and prim /home.
<donkie> how to make wired managed by NetworkManager?
<sugi> teolicy: btw, thats the sda# they are infact in order. so ntfs to the /home is the numbered of the sda....
<teolicy> sugi: OK, and what do you want to do? Erasing the swap partition won't really free you a partition, because logical partition need to be created in an 'extended partition', which takes up a primary.
<joaopinto> sugi, you can do whatever you want with your swap partition, as long you update /etc/fstab accordingly
<joaopinto> sugi, assuming you be using a live cd for the changes
<teolicy> joaopinto: I don't understand your comment about doing a .deb based install. You mean, if I pack my openssh-5.2p1 as a .deb and install that?
<donkie> my wired is not managed by NetworkManager
<joaopinto> teolicy, yes, that is what I mean, using checkinstall should be fine for that
<mquin> NET||abuse: easy way is to attach it as a second disk to another VM (use a live CD if you don't have anything suitable) and mount it there, hard way (assuming you've got a boatload of free disk space) is to use vditool to produce a raw disk image and mount that (you'll probably need to use fdisk to figure out the partition offset to pass to 'mount')
<sugi> joaopinto: :-/ I did not think about updating the /fstab afterwards and I am not 100% sure I know how to do that. I have had a lot of issues with the manual editting of the fstab
<trylik> is there any way to block right click ?
<joaopinto> sugi, the swap partition is described on /etc/fstab, if it's moving to a new location, most likelt it's UUID will change, you need to update the swap line on fstab
<joaopinto> sugi, it is not very complex, and you can boot without swap and fix the problem later
<teolicy> sugi: It is relatively simple to make swap reside in a file rather than a partition. Is that something you'll be interested in?
<luddite> hibernate in 9.04 works awesome now - i hibernated whilst playing music- on resume it played the mp3 from where it left off- awesome
<joaopinto> teolicy, because performance concerns it is not advised to use file based swap...
<luddite> but hibernate has no nice gui screen went going to hibernate
<jelly12gen> clear
<sugi> teolicy: It sounds liek it would fix my issue. I need to free up a primary partition. SO yea. joaopinto would the UUID be something like sda5 or whatever the numbe may be?
<luddite> can there be a pretty hibernate gui screen?
<Myrtti> luddite: what do you mean?
<NET||abuse> mquin, i was hoping to mount the vdi as a disk from time to time, and then just boot up the vm when i want to run an app in vista, but keep access to the updated files on the vdi without too much overhead. this seems like something that should be built into vbox or a driver it should install as part of it's packaging. vdi disk driver extension to supported file systems.
<joaopinto> sugi, sda5 is the device name, UUID is a unique id assigned to each partition
<teolicy> sugi, joaopinto: I've never tested this exact case, but in my opinion, if you have more than two or three times free space in the partition where you're creating the swap file, the performance loss should be negligible.
<teolicy> sugi, joaopinto: Again, this is entirely off the top of my head, but I'd say less than 10% performance hit on a heavily swapping use-case.
<NET||abuse> mquin, i'm seeing from google that most solutions don't seem to like dynamically sized vdi's either... 'm boned here arn't i?
<luddite> myrtti - when you boot up you have the progress bar - when shutting down - you get a progress bar. on hibernate there is no progress bar- just a ugly black screen with a cursor flasshing.
<rdz> hi all. where can i find detailed release notes and changes for 9.04?
<enigma> gluonman, hey
<rdz> sorry.. i justread the topic
<sugi> joaopinto: This sounds like a easy fix to corent the fstab, but how would I find out the UUID of the new partitioin?  I do not want to jump into this blindly.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes rdz
<joaopinto> teolicy, I have never used file based swap, so this is a theoritical observation, if you have a swap file, you must had the overhead of whatever filesystem management is required for that file, unlike a raw swap partiton, which can be directly managed
<gluonman> enigma, talk to me in #chatzone
<Myrtti> luddite: I don't think there is anything like that available or even being designed yet
<DJones> rdz: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<enigma> k
<joaopinto> sugi, sudo blkid
<joaopinto> sugi, let me correct a past sentence, you can boot without swap, unless you have a very small ammount of RAM :P
<teolicy> joaopinto: Yes and no. I suspect the filesystem structures used to manage the swap file will remain in RAM on all relevant scenarios. And then all you lose is a few C function calls per swap access to disk.
<mquin> NET||abuse: looks that way. Given that the virtualbox-ose exists it should be possible to write an FS driver (probably an ideal candidate for FUSE), but it doesn't appear that anyone has done so yet
<teolicy> joaopinto: Few C functions calls on a modern PC: less than a microsecond. Access to disk: 3,000 microseconds in the best of the best case, more like 7,500-15,000 micro in a sane case.
<teolicy> joaopinto: At least, that's the numbers I have in my head. So if every swap operation takes 3000 micro, now it will take 3000.5 micro. I think sugi can live with that. :)
<puneeth> i need someone to help me install musictracker
<joaopinto> teolicy, your assumptiom may be correct, however, based on the fact that no distro is adopting it, I must doub it :P
<sugi> joaopinto: so let me get this straight. delete the swap partition, recreate the swap parition with a logical partition.  Then after the creation of hte new swap partitiion. op en the terminal and sudo gedit the /etc/fstab and change the UUID of the new swap logical partition withe the following command (﻿sudo blkid) which should give the new UUID of the swap logical partition?  Is this correct?  if so, how do I make sure the old swap[ par
<mquin> NET||abuse: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=59679#59679 looks promising, if a little raw
<joaopinto> sugi, probably it's easier to do it in two steps, first just remove the swap line from your /etc/fstab, and reboot, then you can use fdisk for th part changes
<teolicy> sugi: Yes, what you're saying is correct, /but it won't save you a partition according to the layout you just now specified/.
<puneeth> can someone help me to install musictracker ?
<dayo> how do i listen to shoutcast on rhythmbox?
<puneeth> i have problems with compilation
<joaopinto> puneeth, you mean the plugin ?
<puneeth> yes
<koolkartik> hi i hav upgraded to jaunty and it is  very slow, no desktop effects, cant paly video as vlc crashes each time and flash on you tube is very slow as frame by frame  need help :(
<puneeth> joaopinto; yes
<joaopinto> puneeth, it is not something easy to build, what error are you getting ?
<[1]kino> I am trying to install ubuntu. I get a RESIZE OPERATION FAILURE error. What should i do? I already defragmented w/windows. PLEASE HELP
<joaopinto> puneeth, if you can wait some time there maybe a .deb package for it on getdeb, soon
<joaopinto> [1]kino, that is during the ntfs resize partition ?
<puneeth> joaopinto; hopefully , but i want musictracker
<teolicy> sugi: You got my last sentence?If you have four primary partitions, deleting one and creating a logical partition /will not free up a primary partition/.
<sugi> joaopinto: well I still have to remove the prim swap partition and create a new logical swap partition then make a line in the fstab file to connecto to the new logical partition.
<stone> i have install skype in ubuntu 8.10
<joaopinto> sugi, sure, on a second step
<NET||abuse> mquin, will read that, thanks...
<joaopinto> stone, www.skype.com, there is a deb there
<[1]kino> joaopinto: it's after the PREPARE PARTITIONS dialog
<sugi> teolicy: is this true? Can someone confirmed this? Even though I delete the prim swap partition and make a new logical swap partition. it WILL NOT free up a primary partition for an extra OS installation?
<KyoLee> in ubuntu 9.04,  the fonts is too big in flash, i cannot see the whole fonts.
<stone> but the error "p2p connection faileur" is showing
<joaopinto> puneeth, better ask here on the channel, there is more people to help you ;)
<stone> can anybody help me
<koolkartik> I hav upgraded to jaunty and it is  very slow, no desktop effects, cant paly video as vlc crashes each time and flash on you tube is very slow as frame by frame  need help........ tried everything that i can do...
<teolicy> sugi: Logical partitions MUST be created inside an "extended partition", which takes up the space of one primary partition.
<teolicy> sugi: If you don't have an extended partition, and from what you wrote, you don't, then deleting a primary will leave you with two choices:
<puneeth> i have a error in step 2 while installing musictracker (the plugin for pidgin)
<joaopinto> koolkartik, what is your garphics card ?
<teolicy> sugi: 1. Create an extended partition and create logical partitions within (the extended partition will take the room of a primary). 2. Create a primary partition.
<[1]kino> I am trying to install ubuntu. I get a RESIZE OPERATION FAILURE error. What should i do? I already defragmented w/windows. PLEASE HELP
<joaopinto> puneeth, please pastebin your error
<puneeth> the install file says to change directory to the musictracker folder, and the give ./configure
<teolicy> sugi: So you see, deleting just one primary won't help you.
<bazhang> puneeth, that is in repos, why not install from there
<joaopinto> [1]kino, have you checked with your defrag tool that there is no block allocated at  the end of the disk  ?
<bazhang> !info pidgin-musictracker
<ubottu> pidgin-musictracker (source: pidgin-musictracker): Plugin for Pidgin which displays the current music track in your status. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.13-1 (jaunty), package size 57 kB, installed size 184 kB
<[1]kino> joaopinto: no, i haven't. how do i do that?
<koolkartik>  joaopinto: i dont hav an additional graphics card its inbuilt on my motherboard
<joaopinto> ops, there is pidgin-musictracker in the repos, didn't noticed
<koolkartik>  joaopinto:how can i check the model
<haunthouse> hi, how do I assign an icon for a file format?
<puneeth> joapinto ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/160572/
<joaopinto> koolkartik, erm, it's builtin, you have one, open a terminal and type: lspci | grep VGA
<puneeth> joaopinto; http://paste.ubuntu.com/160572/
<joaopinto> puneeth, like bazhang said, why don't you install from the repositories ?
<sugi> teolicy: I told extended partition mainly just contain data. I am sure/was not told that they still require one primary slot? But if what you say is true. I can have many many logical partitions, but those many many logical partition will be stored in the extend3ed partition? which by default have to take up at least one primary patition?
<ackbahr> Hi! My supposedly USB2 ports have a low throughput, leading to ssslllooowww file transfers and webcam problems. Can someone help me? It was fine in 8.10....
<stone> p2p error in skype
<haunthouse> hi, how do I assign an icon for a file format?
<puneeth> bazhang; what is the package name?
<koolkartik> joaopinto: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<stone> p2p error in skype
<stone> p2p error in skype
<bazhang> pidgin-musictracker puneeth
<stone> p2p error in skype
<joaopinto> puneeth, go the package manager and search for "musictracker"
<bazhang> stone dont repeat
<joaopinto> !repeat | stone
<teolicy> sugi: You can move all your non-boot partitions to be logical partitions inside a single extended partition.
<ubottu> stone: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<puneeth> bazhang, thanks!
<stone> p2p error in skype
<[1]kino> joaopinto: how do I check with the defrag tool if there are blocks left at the end of the disk
<joaopinto> stone, did you install skype ?
<bazhang> stone stop that
<stone> ya
<teolicy> sugi: For some cases, you can move boot partitions to be logical, too.
<c0p3rn1c> pff linuxdc++ isn't working
<stone> p2p error in skype
<c0p3rn1c> n/m got to go
<younder> I amnot sure stone he is into this C logic thing
<joaopinto> [1]kino, you need to use a defrag tool which shows you the partition layout
<joaopinto> !ops | stone just repeating himself
<ubottu> stone just repeating himself: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<koolkartik> joaopinto: what can i do now?
<younder> If you have a proper Liux you don't have to defragment
<younder> linux
<ikonia> stone: stop
<Myrtti> stone: what's your problem?
<joaopinto> younder, he is asking about an ntfs partition that he needs to resize
<ikonia> stone: we've talked about this before, please stop
<[1]kino> joaopinto> i use the windows defragmenter, does it show it?
<stone> p2p error in skype
<younder> Or windows for that matter
<wlodi> will someone trow stone out
<ikonia> stone: ask your question - wait for a response, say 10 - 15 minutes between asking
<joaopinto> [1]kino, don't know, windows is not my area of expertise, better ask on ##windows :P
<adnc> did someone face problems with his intel graphics card after upgrading to jaunty?
<ikonia> adnc: it's a known issue, it is being worked on
<joaopinto> adnc, there are known issues with the intel driver
<bazhang> adnc, which card
<younder> If it's a OS I know it and have used it.. ;)
<teolicy> sugi: I have to leave now, so sorry I can't help further.
<[1]kino> joaopinto> but basically, i should care that there are no blocks left at the end of the disk?
<adnc> bazhang: it is the 965 and very slow
<bazhang> adnc, fix being worked on now
<adnc> ikonia: joaopinto thank you. do you know if there are solutions available
<joaopinto> [1]kino, yes, because to shrink the ntfs partition, it needs to be free on the size that will be reduced
<koolkartik> joaopinto: wat shall i do after checking my vga
<adnc> bazhang: now? how you mean?
<joaopinto> [1]kino, not all the defrag tools take care of that
<teolicy> sugi: I suspect it would be best for you to switch to a swap file, but it's up to you to decide.
<[1]kino> joaopinto, thanks
<ajah> witch package is required for the sound of the videos flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ?
<joaopinto> koolkartik, you should check if you have the correct driver, or if there are known problems for your graphics card model (driver)
<ajah> i don`t have sound on videos
<adnc> bazhang: and how will i get it then? where can i follow the status in order to get the fix?
<bazhang> adnc, as others have said it is a known issue, being worked on
<sugi> teolicy: thank you for your time.
<bazhang> adnc, at the launchpad bug site
<younder> One recomondation: get the Operaweb browser
<JosephOun> ajah medibuntu repository : www.medibuntu.org
<stone> p2p error in skype
<younder> Opera
<teolicy> sugi: Anytime. :)
<KyoLee> scort
<adnc> bazhang: i had a similar problem with the wlan card in the past and it never got fixed untill next ubuntu release that time. i hope this won't happen to this problem aswell
<joaopinto> JosephOun, how does the medibuntu repository helps getting sound on videos ?
<younder> It handles flash etc.
<KyoLee> ub paste
<younder> right out of the box
<thepenguin37> help please. my server gone. apt-get update gives error. dpkg --configure -a prints http://paste.ubuntu.com/160577/
<ikonia> stone: please think about what you are doing this time
<gordonjcp> thepenguin37: that is, to put it mildly, bad
<JosephOun> ajah the medibuntu repo. will install all the non-free components that ubuntu can't install by default
<younder> thepenguin37: You have installed 64 bit code on a 32 bit macine
<thepenguin37> :S
<stone> p2p error in skype
<elenita> Anyone on?
<ikonia> elenita: 1300+ people are
<younder> You are pretty much stuck with a complete reinstall
<gordonjcp> thepenguin37: the segfault bit is particularly worrying - maybe you could run memtest86 ?
<joaopinto> thepenguin37, did you executed the dpkg command as request ?
<DaveWM> anybody here put UNR on an eee pc 901?
<elenita> obviously, but most are just sleep lurking
<thepenguin37> joaopinto: yes. after apt-get update error
<DaveWM> heh
<stone> p2p error in skype....any one can help me?
<DaveWM> i do keep odd hours
<pragad7> how do i get opera
<elenita> anyone know anything about broadcom 4311 wifi chipsets?
<pluffsy> hi
<thepenguin37> i have a 7.10 system. i changed sources.list gutsy to hardy. apfter apt-get didt-upgrade
<JosephOun> joapinto, as said, it installs all the non-free codecs and components that ubuntu can't install (like w32, which is a video codec)
<joaopinto> thepenguin37, ouch, you must have configured an incompatible repository source
<ajah> JosephOun i think that i should remove some packages that are in conflict i didn`t have a video at all an i remove the the swfdec-mozilla and let run with swfdec-gnome and now i have video but not sound
<thepenguin37> evrithing goes well but some errors i get
<pragad7> opera not there in synaptic
<Myrtti> stone: you need to elaborate a bit more - also acknowledge that skype is proprietary, closed source software which we cannot support here apart from problems that are directly because of ubuntu
<Myrtti> thepenguin37: there are better ways of upgrading than fiddling with sources.list
<joaopinto> JosephOun, if you read his question again, he does not have a codec problem, the audio and video are properly decoded, he just does not get sound, which is most likely a sound setup issue
<thepenguin37> Myrtti: how ?
<pluffsy> I always have had trouble with ftp-servers I setup (ubuntu and proftpd). Transfers are randomly shutdown, it works but always quite unstable. I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Sorry for the wide question, but any ideas why? I don't do anything special from what I know.
<quibbler> pragad7-> go here: http://www.opera.com/download/
<Myrtti> !upgrade | thepenguin37
<ubottu> thepenguin37: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> pluffsy, most likely a network/network driver issue
<thepenguin37> !upgrade
<younder> lol
<pluffsy> joaopinto: the transfers works fine over ssh though. still think that is the problem?
<stone> i have install skype 2.0.0.72 in ubuntu 8.10. it has installed properly but when i give the username and password it is showing p2p connection failed
<rdz> hi all. i just upgraded my  intel c2d machine with intel  GM965/GL960 graphics to jaunty and the 'appearance' menu won't let me turn desktop effects on. however, DRI is already enabled. (yes,i heard of the issues of the intel drivers, but i would like to try it anyway)
<DaveWM> is it common that hardware that doesnt work running live cd works after install?
<Myrtti> stone: that's a problem with skype then. Have you checked the skype forums for help?
<younder> thepenguin37: You fucked up big time.. sorry
<joaopinto> pluffsy, yes, because there isn't anything specific to an ftp server configuration that would make it randomyly close connections
<Myrtti> younder: mind your language!
<[1]kino> joaopinto> the defrag tool says disk needs no defragmentation.
<pragad7> he is anyone using downloader for x
<joaopinto> !language | younder
<ubottu> younder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joaopinto> [1]kino, that does not mean there is no block allocated at the end of the partition....
<signature66> Jeg har mistet den eksterne harddisken min.... Noen som kan hjelpe meg? kjører ubuntu 9.04
<younder> sorry, but in this case I think is appropriate
<rdz> DaveWM, some installation of hardware drivers require a reboot, so if they are not loaded per default from the live cd, you cannot test those drivers
<younder> lol
<JosephOun> ajah, dependencies are always a problem. go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 it might help. joaopinto, you're right, but it doesn't hurt to try. it might install as dependencies all he needs, or he could just go and turn up the volume
<Myrtti> younder: it's not.
<joaopinto> [1]kino, I can't help you much more, I don't have experience with defrag tools for windows this days :\
<[1]kino> joaopinto> but there are no further options with the defrag tool
<stone> ya...the problem has faced by so many people in the forum but no body discussed regarding solve the issue
<pluffsy> joaopinto: What can I do if that is my problem? Should I try to find alternative drivers for my network card instead of ubuntus included/default drivers?
<joaopinto> [1]kino, you may need a specialized defrag tool....
<DaveWM> just wondering,  i'm trying a few different jaunties out on my eee 901,  UNR live my bluetooth and wifi didnt work,  dunno what else,  so i thought i'd try the alternate cd first before installing UNR completely
<zura> Hello all, upgraded my HP NC 6400 notebook to jaunty jackalope , and now I can't use my keyboard buttons for volume increase or decrease
<joaopinto> pluffsy, I would report or search for similar problems reported on launchpad
<elenita> 8.10, installed on a dell insp 1300 got the ubuntu supplied driver and the b43-fwcutter installed, but iwlist says there are no networks available when I know there is, vI also tried installing wifi radar from the add/remove but it gives this error : Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory) any ideas?
<younder> Myrtti: Ok he lost his install.. So you get a bit @$!
<ajah> JosephOun k thanks for help
<JosephOun> ajah, no prob. good luck
<zura> anybody a suggestion?
<DaveWM> its alot easier getting linux installs on a usb stick than windows... that's for certain
<younder> But I will try to mind my language
<zura> Hello all, upgraded my HP NC 6400 notebook to jaunty jackalope , and now I can't use my keyboard buttons for volume increase or decrease
<zura> what to do?
<Jaso1> zura great
<zura> yeah same thoughts here
<haunthouse>  excuse me, but is there a better way of assigning an icon to a file format than editing mime.types?
<Jaso1> zura: umm I don't know
<koolkartik>  joaopinto: ok thanx i'll check the right driver now
<Myrtti> stone: unfortunately there's very little we can do since it's closed source software that's not an official part of ubuntu
<signature66> Sorry, tought I was in the norwegian forum..
<Jaso1> stone: im on skype now
<zura> I found this program called keytouch (keytouch.sourceforge.net)
<pluffsy> joaopinto: alright. I will probably soon buy myself a new 1GBit network card anyway. could that resolve the issue?
<younder> There are Norwegians here
<zura> but can't get it working... :(
<zura> snakka du Norsk?
<younder> Ja
<zura> lol
<Jaso1> zura: some things aren't worth the time to get working
<joaopinto> pluffsy, yes
<zura> I am working in Norway
<stone> jasol: is it working?
<younder> Gjør du?
<Tapout> is there a way to update to 9.0.4 or whatever from latest?
<signature66> ja
<ikonia> !upgrade > Tapout
<pluffsy> joaopinto: thanks a lot for your time.
<ubottu> Tapout, please see my private message
<signature66> hva heter det norske forumet?
<zura> Jaso1, thank you, but it is so irritating because it worked in the previous version interpid 8.10
<eusu_kefuin> Anyone knows whether Ubuntu records the previous system uptimes in a log?
<Myrtti> !no | younder, zura
<ubottu> younder, zura: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<joaopinto> pluffsy, np, I am sorry I couldn't help more
<ikonia> eusu_kefuin: you mean how long it has been up before reboots ?
<signature66> Takker :-9
<stone> jasol: did u get any problem
<signature66> #ubuntu-no
<zura> Jeg snakka litte pa norsk
<Jaso1> zura: keep the volume all the way up try using a pillow to muffle it when you want to turn it down
<eusu_kefuin> ikonia: That one can be determined with uptime. But, I am looking to know the past uptimes as well.
<Tapout> thanks
<zura> yes...
<Jaso1> stone: no it works
<zura> great help
<zura> thank you a lot
<ikonia> eusu_kefuin: if you do "last" you'll see "system reboots" so you can work it out from that
<joaopinto> eusu_kefuin, no, but you could try to identify that from the syslog
<Myrtti> !fi | zura
<ubottu> zura: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Jaso1> zura: that's interesting that they worked in intrepid though
<younder> a finn
<zura> indeed
<tomekw> I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and there is some weird artifact when mouse pinter should be present
<eusu_kefuin> ikonia: Perfect! Thanks a lot :-)
<joaopinto> ikonia, unless it crashed, and there is no reboot recored on "last" ;)
<zura> I just don't want to downgrade...
<Jaso1> zura: go back to intrepid
<DreamLnr> hello
<eusu_kefuin> joaopinto: Yes, I have tried to digest syslog but it is too much hassle. "last" will give you what I need :-)
<Jaso1> zura: maybe someone here can help
<stone> jasol: which version u install ? skype and ubuntu?
<zura> I say hello, you say goodbye
<Tapout> i dunno why
<Jaso1> stone: I installed the deb package from skype.com
<Jaso1> 2.0.0.72
<stone> jasol: which version?
<Jaso1> stone: which you got?
<stone> jasol: ubuntu version?
<joaopinto> zura, what is your problem, are you trying to compile the application from source ?
<Jaso1> zura: wish I can help
<stone> jasol: same version as u
<Jaso1> 9.04 stone
<DreamLnr> i have a problem with my hardy on 64bit pavillion. Recently upgraded from gutsy and now flash doesnt work anymore. I tried installing via apt, via flash installer, by copying libflashplayer.so to respective directories but no result. What do i do to get it to work??
<Jaso1> it sounds more like a nat or firewall problem to me stone
<Mbear> Greets everyone.  I have .04 Netbook Remix. I need to give all users all rights toa USB drive whenever I plug it in.  Can someone point me in the right diection?  Thanks.
<stone> jasol: i am useing ubuntu 8.10
<Mbear> 9.04
<Jaso1> joaopinto: help zura out it can work if it worked in intrepid
<Jaso1> stone: it shouldn't matter
<Jaso1> stone:  pm your number ill call you
<stone> jasol: thnx for suggestion...i'll try in a standalone m/c
<Jaso1> stone: am/c?
<Jaso1> am/c?
<Jaso1> darn text replacement
<joaopinto> stone, skype has a test call function, you don't need someone else to test it
<zura> joapinto, I just installed fresh jaunty jackalope on hp nc 6400 laptop, and the volume increase decrease buttons don't work, mute aswell
<Jaso1> in pidgin
<stone> jasol: machine
<joaopinto> !entr | Jaso1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entr
<zura> this worked very well in the previous setup with interpid 8.10
<joaopinto> !enter | Jaso1
<ubottu> Jaso1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<younder> How do I dowload the Unix/textuils ?
<georgi> Hi
<younder> download
<joaopinto> zura, we already know it does not work, but could you please elaborate your problem ?
<zura> how to do that?
<stone> jasol: ya i know...but if when i succed to login
<zura> elaborate...?
<georgi> when Ubuntu9.04 will suport Desktop effects for Intel Video cards ?
<Myrtti> zura: tell us more
<zura> sorry for my english...
<dr_willis> elaborate ' give more details'
<Jaso1> brb
<iamleneko> is the upgrade from ibex to jaunty is ok ?
<zura> like...
<joaopinto> zura, ok, what is exactly your problem ?
<Tapout> ikonia, hey .. that !upgrade doesn't mention anything about 9.04 ...   is it ok?
<dr_willis> iamleneko:  it works for some. not for others...
<Myrtti> zura: have you asked in #ubuntu-fi yet, if Finnish is your native language?
<younder> zura: your Norwegian is worse
<iamleneko> okey i would better stick on my current version if i want to be able to work today
<zura> that the volume buttons, don't work when I lets say play youtube, or any multimedia program, the volume buttons for volume up or down (increase decrease) dont work
<ikonia> Tapout: check out the second URL and also - yes it's fine, I'll update that document now
<Tapout> is it safe, going from .. 8.10 -> 9.04 ?   (I see the upgrade button)
<zura> on my keyboard
<zura> of HP NC 6400 laptop
<Jaso1> stone: is that a complete sentence, I don't get it
<zura> this volume control buttons worked in interpid
<zura> 8.10
<georgi> anyone else to have problems with Intel Video Cards and desktop Effects ?
<Nohairmofo> georgi 9.04 seems to support Intel Video cards already
<khensthoth> georgi Which card specifically are you using
<Tapout> georgi, the only problem i Have is the constant lockups
<Tapout> if you disable the effects, it goes away
<younder> The build in on
<younder> one
<Jaso1> stone: what's the exact error msg
<georgi> khensthoth: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c
<Nohairmofo> no problems with my g845m
<Jaso1> stone: it sounds like a nat/ firewall issue
<Nohairmofo> gm845 i mean
<georgi> actually you cannot enable the Desktop Effect
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<georgi> the X is working ok
<khensthoth> georgi:GMA X3100?
<georgi> yep
<khensthoth> You might want to read the Release Note http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<khensthoth> scroll to Other Known Issues, the second one.
<younder> Georgi: well you should be fine then
<koshari> ???? is apt-cacher in
<tomekw> after installing Ubuntu 9.04 mouse pointer is a BIG square artifact - how to fix it? what is the cause?
<koshari> where is apt cacher in 9.04?
<Benwa>  hi, a friend of mine has erased the hidden files of her external hard drive (fat32). Since, we cannot copy or paste any files on it. Somedy has an idea?
<younder> Georgi: you are aware that 3D effect's and transparancy etc. don't work?
<georgi> well the release notes said that it will have update to fix this sometime :)
<georgi> yes they are not working
<thepenguin37> joaopinto: hey. i read this documents but it says before upgrade update your system but i cannot update because there is no working repository for gutsy. they are all gone http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy
<khensthoth> Georgi: As far as I know, it hasn't come out yet.
<ikonia> Tapout: I've updated the document for you
<ActionParsnip1> koshari: do you mean apt's cache of debs, or the apt-cache command to search the repos?
<thursley> Hi, I am using Jaunty on my thinkpad. I just got the fingerprint scanner to work with thinkfinger. I am looking for a way to have my fingerprint reader log me in automatically when I swipe my finger, instead of having to type a user name. Anyone know a solution for this?
<Randominator> Can someone help me with 1 problem : My nvidia-config doesnt read properly from xorg-conf , i cant get above 75hz reftesh rate @ 1280x1024 and im getting eye bleed atm
<georgi> well i suppose i will have to wait :)
<Randominator> any suggestions ?
<koshari> ActionParsnip1 i mean the apt-cacher application to install on my pc!
<Benwa> anybody?
<ActionParsnip1> koshari: never heard of it, i know of apt-cache to search the repo at CLI, let me websearch
<Kengine> what is DBL_WORD ?
<koshari> ActionParsnip1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/lpia/apt-cacher
<vart> Benwa, could you explain what is the problem?
<younder> georgi: well you have a prytty limited system.
<ActionParsnip1> koshari: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<georgi> Randominator: Maybe try dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<georgi> younder: what do u mean with pretty limited system ?
<dr_willis> Randominator:  LCD? CRT? what monitor exactly? you can always  manually enter a modeline in the xorg.conf - but thats about all i rember from me last using my old CRT.
<dr_willis> Randominator:  theres also the nvidia-settings tool that can tweak things
<younder> georgi: In terms of features compared to a desktop system
<zura> fixed LOL
<georgi> younder: well it is a laptop :)
<younder> georgi: exactly
<hbekel> Kengine: probably means "double word", an integer (usually 32bits wide)
<younder> Double word iw 64 bit
<Benwa> <vart> well the hidden files of the external drive of my fat 32 has been deleted. Since, i cannot copy or paste anything
<koshari> ActionParsnip1 its ok i didnt reload my sourses list after i logged into the install.....
<Nohairmofo> georgi mine is a e-machine 5100 series lappy with Intel card... seems to work ok . even got desk cube working somehow
<georgi> i thing the problem is only with i965 chips
<Randominator> dr_willis i have CRT , i was going step by step by anyposible howto @ ubuntu documentation
<sgallagh> Has anyone in here found a workaround for the LVM mount at boot race condition?
<Nohairmofo> could well be... how old is your system?
<younder> georgi: they should work fine with ubuntu
<sivan26f> Hello , does Ubuntu have some tool for copy data from disk (cdrom) that may have some scratch ? (i dont mind to get just part of the data) ?
<younder> georgi: I mean I use them
<vart> Benwa: you cannot copy to external drive. And thus you THINK some files are deleted? Or you know that some files are deleted and you THINK this is the reason you cannot copy?
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: you can use dd_rescue
<xonev> can someone who is running jaunty successfully paste the contents of their /etc/pam.d/gdm and /etc/pam.d/gdm-autologin files for me?
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: you can make an iso of the files, then mount the image you make
<xonev> to a pastebin like pastebin.com preferably
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: dd_rescue will keep writing, even if the data is corrupted
<indus> hi folks
<sivan26f> ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<Benwa> <vart> well i know some files are deleted. My girlfriend did... And since it's not possible to copy anything
<sivan26f> ActionParsnip1: does dd_rescue create iso file ?
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: you can then even use foremost to copy the data it can from the image
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: yes
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: it's exactly like dd
<dr_willis> Randominator:  years ago it was possible if you had the monitor specs to make your own custome x mode line for it.
<younder> Benwa: I want to use the f word again!
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: once you have an iso, use foremost on it to extract the file types you wish
<vart> Benwa: I do not really see a connection here... could you post the line how you mount the disk?
<younder> Benwa: sorry for your loss.
<Benwa> sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/SARAH/
<georgi> younder: according to the release notes of 9.04 the desktop effects are disabled for Intel Cards : These freezes happen particularly often on the i965 chips (359392). For that reason, desktop effects were disabled by default on this chipset in the final release. They will be re-enabled in a 9.04 Update once the problem has been fixed
<younder> Benwa: If it aint in the garbage basket it is forever lost.
<Benwa> i know
<vart> Benwa: could you post the corresponding line from the /etc/fstab?
<younder> georgi: yes
<Randominator> dr_willis: im still stuck at the same problem , i edit xorg.conf and nvidia-settings does not read the new refresh rates
<koolkartik> hi all i am having probs just check it outhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/160592/
<xonev> can anyone help me with the contents of ther /etc/pam.d/gdm file?
<Randominator> its starting to piss me off.
<IsraeliHawk> georgi, whoever needs, can still enable them in every login, after the login itself
<Benwa> <vart> it's not in the fstab
<Benwa> but if you really want...
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1:http://paste.ubuntu.com/160592/
<ActionParsnip1> Randominator: the way i had to upgrade was clean install intrepid, sort everything out, then upgrade to jaunty
<younder> georgi: I use a Nvidea 73000 graphics card
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: what video card do you have: lspci | grep -i vga will tell you what it is?
<sivan26f> ActionParsnip1: i just looked at the manual of dd_rescue and its looking like chinese . can you help me please ? can tell me which command i should use to extract the data from the cdrom disk to an iso file ? (i am new to Ubuntu , just kicked out my windows :) )
<younder> georgi: but my old macine had a configuration just like yours
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: have you installed video drivers
<dr_willis> Randominator:  X likes to auto-configure things for the most part these days.  Ive not had to  manually tweak it in ages..  find some old example xorg.conf files taht give the full specs and it should override the auto-configure stuff.. or you might  need to tweak some hal settings/files.   One normally uses nvidia-settings to SET the xorg.conf file  - it may be auto-correcting some mistakes you did.
<ActionParsnip1> sivan26f: websearch instead: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FDataRecovery&ei=Sin4SYvWMN2wtgfUqKmfDw&usg=AFQjCNH1VuOwsD6Q1z46QKFskV46swuHiQ
<kroper> ola gente
<Randominator> dr_willis: Yea im gonna look deeper into it...
<les> so my bios thinks I have 4096 megs of ram installed, windows claims the same, ubuntu claims i have only 3881 megabytes of ram.  Running juanty 9.0.4 AMD64.  Any ideas what's up with that?
<koolkartik>  ActionParsnip1:yeah i hav already checked the video card its VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Randominator> ActionParsnip1: yax :S
<Kengine> thanks hbekel
<dr_willis> Randominator:  theres also the 'randr' tools that let you change settings. I no longer have a CRT.  LCD+DVI = rarely any hassles. :)
<Chezerian> Does any version of the ati drivers work on Jaunty?
<dr_willis> Chezerian:  ive heard it depends on your exact video card.
<evocallaghan> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: read the release notes of Jaunty, Intel GFX cannot run compiz right now
<Chezerian> dr_willis: mobility radeon 2600
<indus> Chezerian: all versions work in jaunty
<GuestFBEB6E> I'm trying to install ubuntu with the live CD on a computer with a faulty internal HDD. I want to install it on a external HDD. Before I get to the partioning step (step 4), the installation freezes. I suspect the problem is the faulty HDD. Is there any way to fool ubuntu not to recognize the internal HDD?
<ActionParsnip1> Randominator: its due to my CRT monitor not giving codelines
<evocallaghan> Need to master a already clean installed system into a ISO
<evocallaghan> How do I do this?
<indus> GuestFBEB6E: Disconnect the internal HDD
<vart> Benwa: maybe mount cannot correctly determine the type of the filesystem? could you add the correct line with noauto paramter and try to mount this disk again?
<Randominator> dr_willis: yea i know ive been "playing" with it.
<indus> Damn there are atleast 4 people with the guest nick
<ActionParsnip1> indus: pretty common
<vart> Benwa: add to fstab i mean
<sgallagh> Chezerian: ask neskat if you see him later. He found a bug in the module source and submitted a patch
<indus> ya why all have nick guest?
<Chezerian> indus: i just tried using the restricted drivers and that failed so i manually installed 9.2 but none of my games work
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: so what will i do now?
<younder> GuestFBEB6E: Just yang them connections rigt off. Power that for wire plug shuld do
<ActionParsnip1> indus: their client sees the user attempting to connect as an already used nik so chooses a random name
<Randominator> ActionParsnip1:yea i think i have same problem...
<indus> Chezerian: mobility radeon 2600 hmm
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: yo ucant use compiz, you must wait or abandon compiz
<younder> GuestFBEB6E: Just yanK them connections rigt off. Power, that four wire plug should do
<ActionParsnip1> Randominator: sucks but as does life, its how i got mine to play nice
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: considering its only compiz and not something system critical, it will bake
<xonev> somebody please let me know the contents of their /etc/pam.d/gdm so i can debug my problem
<ActionParsnip1> xonev: sec
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: ok but i m not getting it,  u mean i cant use my vga driver on jaunty.... can u please elaborate...
<ActionParsnip1> xonev: i dont have it
<xonev> ActionParsnip1: you don't?
<xonev> ActionParsnip1: are you using anything besides gnome?
<FezK> hi guys! how would I disable svnserve?
<ActionParsnip1> xonev: i use kdm, here is my kdm file instead: http://pastebin.com/f751aa167
<GuestFBEB6E> It's a laptop. If I open it, the warranty voids. Can't I turn it off from within ubuntu?
<xonev> ActionParsnip1: i see, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: there is a bug with intel + compiz. It doesnt work
<Chezerian> when i type aticonfig --initial -f it says Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall the driver.
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: websearch round to find out more
<younder> GuestFBEB6E: no, but you can from BIOS
<ActionParsnip1> xonev: i'd imagine its massively similar
<sgallagh> Chezerian: Like I said, the fglrx driver is currently broken. Someone found a fix yesterday, so hopefully today or tomorrow an update will be available that works.
<xonev> ActionParsnip1: i think you're right
<Flynsarmy> In 8.10 and earlier cgmail provided a nice notification on new email. now its just a regular popup box in the center of the screen. how do i fix this?
<younder> GuestFBEB6E: just after boot press F2 or whatever your system sais
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: ohk dat means i'll not be able to enable desktop effects now..... n problem also persues with vlc and flash on youtube..:(
<Chezerian> sgallagh: thanks but how would i go about getting 8.10 as another boot option ?
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: then you can try the vesa driver while it gets resolved, or you could tweak your system to work maybe
<c4pt> hello i am having problems when i try to get networking to work with the ubuntu 9.04 install disc the NIC is a mobo integrated realtek 8139
<binarymutant> Can someone help me set up my stylus on my tablet? The right click and eraser doesn't work :/
<c4pt> ive tried to modprobe -r 8139cp
<FezK> can anyone help me stop svnserve?
<c4pt> and modprobe -r 8139too
<c4pt> and then modprobe -a 8139cp
<matt1s> I have just purged and reinstalled everything that has to do with sound drivers on my upgraded 9.04 Ubuntu, I have checked that alsamixer has no muted channels, I have done alsa force-reload, but I get no sound. 'aplay -l' shows the soundcard fine... Any hints what can be wrong?
<GuestFBEB6E> younder the bios only lets me decide which devices boot or not. It does not have the option to turn off the HDD. IT's a Vaio
<c4pt> and modprobe -a 8139too
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: vesa driver? :(
<sgallagh> Chezerian: did you use your entire disk when setting up 9.04?
<c4pt> seperately but i still cant get any networking to work at all
<gordonjcp> FezK: sudo /etc/init.d/svnserve stop
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: yep, failsafe. you might find an answer in forums etc. afaik its borked
<hbekel> c4pt: you know that -r removes a module, right?
<Chezerian> i used apt-get dist-upgrade
<gordonjcp> FezK: one would assume
<c4pt> hbekel, yeah i know
<gordonjcp> FezK: unless it's installed in inetd
<c4pt> hbekel, i figured id remove it then reload it again
<younder> fezK: thate a 'ps -aux' followed by a 'kill -9 ' on whatever name seems appropriarte
<FezK> godonjcp: thanks!!!
<c4pt> hbekel, but the thing is the light on the router doesnt even show the NIC plugged in but it is plugged in
<matt1s> Anyone else having problems with sound after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04?
<c4pt> hbekel, so i tried to plug the ethernet directly into the modem but the modem doesnt show an Ethernet light either.
<c4pt> hbekel, so..
<Benwa> <vart> sorry, someone rang at the door... well i put it in my fstab, i mounted it with it. And... it works. The problem is i do not know if it works with windows or other ubuntu.
<FezK> yeah, its not inside /etc/init.d
<GuestFBEB6E> a-ah
<younder> Matt1s: almost surely due to permissions
<c4pt> hbekel, when i manually set the ipv4 address on the nic it says connected but the light doesnt come on and i cant connect to any webpages
<orava> Hey, could someone help me. I try use keytouch and lineak, but both of them are not working. I think reason for that is, gnome own shortkeys are using keyboard, and don't let other applications to configure them. Anyone have a idea how to disable gnome shortkey program?
<GuestFBEB6E> hdparm does the trick
<ralfm_> FezK, it's run through inetd
<Benwa>  <vart> di i have to pu back the hidden files, any idea?
<matt1s> younder: what should I do?
<Benwa> *do
<FezK> younder: i am gonna try px -aux
<younder> Matt1s: I set two groups to all
<c4pt> hbekel, any ideas?
<Mew-Chan> i thought it was ps aux ?
<hbekel> c4pt: have you set your gateway as well? can you ping the router?
<matt1s> younder: pulse and pulse-rt ?
<c4pt> hbekel, well if the router sits on 192.168.2.1 that would be the gateway right?
<GuestFBEB6E> how do I unmount all partitions on a harddrive?
<hbekel> c4pt: yes
<matt1s> GuestFBEB6E: sudo umount -a
<c4pt> hbekel, yeah i cant ping anything
<younder> Matt1s: g onto the sytem menu and look for administation and users
<FezK> ralfm_: if its run through inetd shouldnt the script be in /etc/init.d?
<c4pt> hbekel, hold on i will try to ping the router
<GuestFBEB6E> ty
<jose> holña
<matt1s> younder: I'm there
<hbekel> c4pt: also, does ifconfig confirm eth0 is up?
<jose> hi
<jose> all
<younder> Matt1s: then at the very end, look up handle groups
<ralfm_> FezK, there is an openbsd-inetd or so there
<matt1s> younder: "Manage Groups" - clicked it
<c4pt> hbekel, ifconfig shows eth0 up
<c4pt> hbekel, but i cant ping the router
<binarymutant> Can someone help me set up my stylus on my tablet it's not working after upgrading The right click and eraser doesn't work :/
<matt1s> younder: done it
<FezK> ralfm_: i'm confused...
<hbekel> c4pt: did you use ifconfig to get eth0 up? are you sure parameters are correct?
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: do you have a valid ip for your device?
<c4pt> hbekel, yes
<younder> Matt1s: Ok the sound system is called pulse..
<younder> Matt1s: anable that for all users
<matt1s> younder: I have 'pulse-access' and 'pulse-rt' but not a group called 'pulse'
<matt1s> younder: oh never mind, found it
<younder> Matt1s: enable all
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, yes
<FezK> ralfm_: there wasnt an openbsd-inetd in /etc/init.d.... is that what you were talking about?
<ralfm_> FezK, "sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd stop" also stops svnserve
<matt1s> younder: just a question, there is also a group called 'audio' which has pulse as a member, and I'm member of audio
<hbekel> c4pt: can you pastebin output of ifconfig and route?
<GuestFBEB6E> how do I list all the partitions?
<matt1s> younder: should it not be sufficient to be in the 'audio' group?
<c4pt> hbekel, how? there is no connection?
<younder> Matt1s: make youself a member
<FezK> ralfm_: sudo: /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd: command not found so maybe im running it some other way :s
<younder> Matt1s: yes it should
<koshari> how do you change the computer name in 9.04?
<ikonia> FezK: /etc/init.d/sshd
<hbekel> c4pt: ahh, right ;)
<hbekel> c4pt: sorr
<matt1s> younder: I am in both 'audio' and in 'pulse', I have always been in both groups
<ikonia> koshari: /etc/hostname and /etc/hostts
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: and if you run:  route | grep UG    do you see your routers IP address?
<younder> Matt1s: The thing is just apermission problem
<FezK> ikonia: yup! thats there!
<FezK> ill try that
<matt1s> younder: My user has always been in the 'pulse' group
<younder> Matt1s: Your new install messed with your permissions
<ralfm_> FezK, "dpkg -l *inetd" should tell you which is installed
<younder> Matt1s: Better to set them explicityle
<minimec> c4pt: Some kind of followed your problem. SO your connection is up and you have a valid ip for eth0? Try to adjust the MTU for eth0 for a try. Set it to... 'sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492'.
<matt1s> younder: It has been explicitly in pulse group, I was in it when I did 'cat /etc/group'
<matt1s> younder: I don't think it's a permission problem :-/
<FezK> ralfm_: whoops! huge mistake... im running subversion, not svnserve :s
<younder> Matt1s: Well, It was for me
<matt1s> younder: ok, thanks for your help anyway
<DreamLnr> i have a problem with my hardy on 64bit pavillion. Recently upgraded from gutsy and now flash doesnt work anymore. I tried installing via apt, via flash installer, by copying libflashplayer.so to respective directories but no result. What do i do to get it to work??
<younder> Matt1s: sorry that didn't help
<matt1s> younder: No problem, it was worth a try
<binarymutant> wacomcpl doesn't show my device after the upgrade to jaunty :(
<ActionParsnip1> DreamLnr: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rubystallion> To connect to the internet, I currently have to type "sudo vpnc-connect". Often it doesn't work after a while and I have to type the commands to disconnect and connect again. How can I get rid of most inconveniences here?
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: is it due to this compiz i am having all these problems in jaunty
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1:compiz +intel
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: i think its the intel card but i could be wrong. I'd have a search around, see what you can dig up
<FezK> sorry, so how do i stop subversion, unless it is svnserve i really need to stop :s
<Keypad> Hey, I am having a issues with the Live CD - Im using right now. But for some reason the parition manager does not load.
<ActionParsnip1> koolkartik: could ask in #compiz
<AnAnt_> Hello, is there a tool that eases configuration of an LDAP server ?
<younder> fezK: kill it
<Keypad> im trying to do a fresh install from 8.10. Since I cant find a way to upgrade.
<ActionParsnip1> Keypad: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd was ok once burned?
<sgallagh> ikonia: Find anything on that LVM issue we discussed yesterday?
<younder> fezK: as I said kill -9 name
<matt1s> I am having lots of problems with getting my sound working again. I have purged and reinstalled all the alsa drivers, I have checked that alsamixer has no muted channels, I have checked permissions, I have done alsa force-reload, and I have checked /var/log/messages for anything suspicious, but I have nothing more I know how to do. Any help is much appreciated
<neoteny> will some kind soul please tell this old timer how to cd via command like to gphoto2://[usb:001,005]/Music
<younder> fezK: But you need to find the id of the process. Which you find with ps -aux
<younder> a 8 digit 'I think' number
<Squeakyneb> Hey guys, could you redirect me to a knowledgable electronics channel???
<Keypad> ActionParsnip1: I guess checking to see if the disk is error free would be the first thing I guess :) Do you have any tools for windows?
<ActionParsnip1> #electronics maybe
<ActionParsnip1> !channel > Squeakyneb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel
<Squeakyneb> O rly? I didnt see that in the list
<solexious> What is "best" to use to share a folder between computers on my network. All use ubuntu. I have samba setup with no auth, but want some thing better?
<FezK> younder: bash: kill: subversion: arguments must be process or job IDs (when i use kill -9 subversion)
<ActionParsnip1> Keypad: my guess is bad iso and bad cd.
<Squeakyneb> kk, thanks Parsnip
<keroy> habe eine xfce umgebung   wie werde ich die wieder los
<ActionParsnip1> Keypad: you may have just made a cup coaster
<Keypad> gah
<keroy> kann mir jemand helfen
<ActionParsnip1> !de > Ker
<younder> fezK: YOu ned the job ID
<ActionParsnip1> !de > keroy
<gaminggeek> Hey
<ubottu> keroy, please see my private message
<younder> fezK: Not the name
<gaminggeek> does anyone here know how to use fonts.conf?
<ActionParsnip1> !fonts > gaminggeek
<ubottu> gaminggeek, please see my private message
<Keypad> ActionParsnip1: Allready made one of those today, Windows burnt data onto the disk to get it *ready* on my friends laptop so I had to chuck that disk
<FezK> younder: ps -aux grep subversion       OR   svnserve results in only 1 entry being found... the grep itself
<neoteny> ich kann nicht verstehen deutchne niemals
<Keypad> lol well
<Keypad> ill go check that disk then
<ActionParsnip1> Keypad: check the iso is ok, burn as SLOW as you are allowed
<younder> fezK: just do a ps -aux and then find the ID
<FezK> younder: i know that my svn server is active, because i just committed something in netbeans
<Python1320> asd
<ActionParsnip1> Keypad: then check the disk is ok
<Keypad> ill have to quit irc tho :)
<Keypad> brb
<ActionParsnip1> Keypad: disks with errors will give you hel
<FezK> younder: couldnt find it, oh well. thanks anyways! :)
<lang2k7> can anyone help me with an audio problem?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I can't get Compiz to run for me on Jaunty on Openbox.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I just want to run fbpanel and compiz.
<younder> From the terminal at program/accessories/termianl
<Aperculum> are user crontabs enabled in ubuntu by default?
<younder> From the terminal at program/accessories/terminal
<ActionParsnip1> xcdfgkjhgcv: let me guess, intel gfx card?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip1: Nvidia
<ActionParsnip1> xcdfgkjhgcv: nice choice
<lang2k7> no-one?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip1: Compiz restarts X rather than loads up.
<younder> xcdfgkjhgcv: They work beautifully with ubuntu
<DeepTime> I have 70430 log entries in my database.
<bazhang> DeepTime, ??
<younder> xcdfgkjhgcv: But if they don't you can try getting a Linux driver off the NVIdea web site
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<younder> xcdfgkjhgcv: which I did
<ActionParsnip1> xcdfgkjhgcv: id have a read of the xorg log
<xcdfgkjhgcv> ActionParsnip1: I tried that but I couldn't find any search results for "compiz"
<ActionParsnip1> xcdfgkjhgcv: dont search for stuff, ust read through
<ActionParsnip1> xcdfgkjhgcv: just because what you expect to be there isnt there, doent mean its not there
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, tried to add acpi=force pci=noacpi to boot still doesnt seem to work  hbekel
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, i see default 192.168.2.1   0.0.0.0      eth0        (when i route | grep UG)
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: cool
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, cool?
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: well you are getting the gw from dhcp (or its set statically)
<gaminggeek> ActionParsnip1: no I want to make it so fonts that are not english are size 18 and have english fonts size 10, this is because I am trying to learn chinese and chinese characters do not work to well at size 10 :|
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, statically
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: do you have nameservers set in /etc/resolv.conf?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, i added dns 208.67.222.222 to manual ipv4 settings
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, the light for the network port on the router isnt even lit for the computer with ubuntu
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, i have the ethernet cable plugged from the back of the ubuntu computer into the router but the light wont light up
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, and the NIC in the ubuntu computer is onboard for the mobo
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: then the cableisnt connected properly or has a break
<krishnan> iam getting this error, whats wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/160610/
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, (Realtek 8139 10/100)
<reisi> does anyone know if ubuntu kernel (usb) team has an irc channel, or a best way to contact them? i think i've found an regression from 2.6.24 -> 2.6.28
<solexious> What is "best" to use to share a folder between computers on my network. All use ubuntu. I have samba setup with no auth, but want some thing better?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, works fine in windows
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: disconnect the cable and plug it back in
<krishnan> iam getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/160610/, whats wrong?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, i tried that already
<reallove> solexious: nfs
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: those lights should turn on. try a different port
<ActionParsnip1> ok
<solexious> reallove thank you
<krishnan> iam getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/160610/, whats wrong?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, i just dont feel like going out and buying another NIC..
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: try adding the line:  nameserver 204.97.212.10    to /etc/resolv.conf. then run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<reallove> krishnan: where's the file/folder you want to chmod it ? :)
<krishnan> reallove: script
<mickymills> screenlets look so good, bad behave sooo bad
<mickymills> does anyone agree?
<ActionParsnip1> krishnan: 777 is not advised and is massively unsecure, chmod also needs a file to chmod
<icewaterman> is there any decent way disabling the creation of recent document entries?
<ActionParsnip1> mickymills: me, as well as widgets
<icewaterman> all howtos i found do this the ugly way
<krishnan> reallove: can u pls give the exact command?
<fisdsd> превед
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: mark the file that maintains the list as read only
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: to everyone
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: this is ugly, as if i launch an app via commandline it throws a lot of errors
<krishnan> reallove: can u pls give the exact command?
<fisdsd> как дела пупсики?
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: bah
<belim> does anyone know why i cant connect to esx 3i from vmware-server-console?
<ActionParsnip1> !ru > fisdsd
<ubottu> fisdsd, please see my private message
<belim> I get the following error: Unable to connect to the remote host: 510 Could not execute /usr/sbin/vmware-serverd.
<Tired> Hey there, after i have opgraded to the 9.04 my computer freez/i cant move anything .. someone knows a fix to that (: ?
<rage> Hello #ubuntu. Theres a service called DropBox, it provides online storage but more importantly its a versioned file system. Does anyone know of a versioning system like dropbox that works transparently like dropbox that I could install on an Ubuntu Server NAS?
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: besides, this is no solution
<icewaterman> its a nasty workaround
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: not sure myself, maybe someone can pitch in
<reallove> krishnan: sudo chmod 777 script , if 'script' is the name of your script to be chmod'ed
<icewaterman> since this problem is known for years, i find it hard to believe it is the only option
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: you may be able to change the location of the file to /dev/null
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: last time i checked it just removed the symlink
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: or symlink the file to /dev/null
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: ln -s /dev/null ~/.<whatever its called>
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, doesnt work still cant ping outside.
<ActionParsnip1> c4pt: can you nslookup stuff
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: i know, as i said, it cleverly just removed the symlink creating a new file with the recent documents
<Nonal__> Hi, I am trying to compile a package from src (ia32-libs). I did untar it and launched "BUILD=1 ./fetch_and_build". Is it the right way ?
<c4pt> ActionParsnip1, no
<lang2k7> can anyone help a novice with an audio issue?
<krishnan> reallove: merci beaucop
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: strange
<rage> Does anyone know any versioning systems that copies on write rather than taking snapshots that would work over SMB?
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: what is the name and path to the recent docs file?
<azlon> is there a apt-get using the bittorrent protocol?
<GuestFBEB6E> how would I configure GRUB to load a external USB HDD?
<ActionParsnip1> !gru > GuestFBEB6E
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gru
<ActionParsnip1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<izmaelis> is there any CLI tool to edit mp3 tags?
<ActionParsnip1> !info idv3tag
<ubottu> Package idv3tag does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> !info id3tool
<lang2k7> how do i get sound from Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ubottu> id3tool (source: id3tool): Command line editor for id3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-4 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ActionParsnip1> !intelda > lang2k7
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelda
<ActionParsnip1> !intelhda > lang2k7
<ubottu> lang2k7, please see my private message
<lang2k7> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<azlon> I have a list of about 1000 proxies. is there a program that will allow me to go down the list and check them?
<mickymills> azlon:  sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<izmaelis> ty
<ActionParsnip1> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<azlon> mickymills: not bittorrnet itself, I just want to download my packages using bittorrent when I do sudo apt-get whatever
<mobi-sheep> Good morning  I recently woke up :)  Now I realized something... Is there a command or package that will display "You have been idling for X hours and X minutes" because I don't know what time I fell asleep.  I gave in to pure tiredness. :(
<snowrichard> what's wrong with ftp?
<snowrichard> vs bittorrent
<simple> snowrichard, ftp is very slow
<simple> esp when your distributing it to many people
<simple> and it wastes quite a bit of bw
<mickymills> azlon: you will need to get the bit torrent file for the package that you want. It's a select group of distributors that offer that sorta bandwidth
<rubystallion> To connect to the internet, I currently have to type "sudo vpnc-connect". Often it doesn't work after a while and I have to type the commands to disconnect and connect again. How can I get rid of most inconveniences here?
<mickymills> brb
<lexr> mobi-sheep: uptime
<Aperculum> where does cron stashes its error messages it gets from the scripts it runs
<mobi-sheep> lexr: Well I thought about that and checked.  It was for linux uptime; not idle uptime.  Do you get 4 users too  when you ran uptime?
<Tired> Hey there, after i have opgraded to the 9.04 my computer freez/i cant move anything .. someone knows a fix to that (: ?
<lexr> mobi-sheep: i do not think so, I am not on my linux box right now, so I cannow check. Maybe 2 users
<dythzer> I have 2 partitions, ubuntu installed on one and windows 7 installed on the other... Is it possible to boot windows FROM ubuntu instead like virtual PC?
<snowrichard> I get 2 users
<lexr> tired if it is only x freezing, try to fix x with ubuntu safe mode
<thursley> Hi, I am using Jaunty on my thinkpad. I just got the fingerprint scanner to work with thinkfinger. I am looking for a way to have my fingerprint reader log me in automatically when I swipe my finger, instead of having to type a user name. Anyone know a solution for this?
<mobi-sheep> lexr: Okay. ;>
<lexr> :)
<ActionParsnip1> thursley: i think you can make the logon manager autofill in the username
<Tired> lexr:  How do i fix it in safe mode, i mean what do i need to do ?
<ActionParsnip1> lexr: reinstall video drivers
<lexr> tired reboot the machine, and go to second option in grub, and it will ask you a coupel of questions, reconfigure X if it is the problem
<thursley> ActionParsnip1: do you know which one has this option? I tried with GDM, but that will only let me logon automatically without any password or fingerprint
<Tired> lexr:  Hm alright i will try that, thanks ! :)
<lexr> tired np ;)
<ActionParsnip1> thursley: not sure dude
<ActionParsnip1> thursley: i heard it in the wind
<thursley> ActionParsnip1: ok, ill google some more, thanks anyway
<henrikc> Hi! I have a small problem with vnstat. After upgrading to 9.04 my default ethernet card changed from eth0 to eth1. Now vnstat will only show eth0 by default, and if I want to show information on eth1 I need to manually specify that. How can I change the default card from eth0 to eth1?
<mobi-sheep> dythzer: Are you asking about dual-boot?  Booting Windows 7 natively?
<dythzer> mobi-sheep: no, i'm already dual booting but instead of restarting the computer every time i want to boot windows I want to boot it from inside ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> !virtualbox | dythzer
<ubottu> dythzer: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mobi-sheep> dythzer: Here you go. :)
<eref> türkçe bilen yok mu arkadaslar
<icewaterman> mobi-sheep: though you should not expect current games to work at decent framerate
<Ven]n> whats the difference between Desktop Edition and Netbook Remix?
<dythzer> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip1> Ven]n: the remix is optomised for smaller screens
<mobi-sheep> dythzer: See what icewaterman said up above ^^
<henrikc> Ven]n: Netbook remix is for smaller screens.
<rski> Ven]n: http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<Ven]n> thats it?
<Ven]n> no removal of software or shrinking image size?
<digmouse> hi
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: .recently-used.xbel this is the name and path of the recently used file
<ActionParsnip1> Ven]n: well some options for editors and apps gets modified
<lexr> Ven]n: Desktop is for desktop use, netbook remix is optimized for use on netbooks like asus eee pc.
<henrikc> And I believe it's smaller, and the software is probably a little different. But that's probably all. (Btw, fra #mac1 @ efnet?)
<Ven]n> oh, no gnome?
<prince_jammys> !tr | eref
<ubottu> eref: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<henrikc> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<ActionParsnip1> Ven]n: it uses gnome, just not metacity
<susbwoy> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<eref> türki015f
<mobi-sheep> Ven]n: It's in Gnome.  I have one. :)
<henrikc> Hi! I have a small problem with vnstat. After upgrading to 9.04 my default ethernet card changed from eth0 to eth1. Now vnstat will only show eth0 by default, and if I want to show information on eth1 I need to manually specify that. How can I change the default card from eth0 to eth1?
<lexr> !amd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: i dont have it, maybe its a gnome thing
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: it is
<lexr> new gnome is awesome. I used to be kde lover...
<Ven]n> hmm, i currently have desktop version installed on my netbook
<snowrichard> only 15 updates today
<lexr> since i instaleld, only 3 bug fixes were available. today 15, huh?
<AngahTeh> hi..i want to ask..anyone knows..how to software in ubuntu that users to graphical and character-based applications on Unix, Linux, OpenVMS, and Unisys systems?
<Pici> lexr: Is that a problem?
<AngahTeh> hi..i want to ask..anyone knows..is there any software in ubuntu that users to graphical and character-based applications on Unix, Linux, OpenVMS, and Unisys systems?
<cllaudyu> hi i have a problem with nvidia display... when i installed it on jaunty the screen freezes and i need to restart... why does the screen freezes with nvidia installed?
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: i use kde + lxde here
<lexr> Pici: nooo, that means it is good :)
<AngahTeh> hi..i want to ask..anyone knows..is there any software in ubuntu that can connect graphical and character-based applications on Unix, Linux, OpenVMS, and Unisys systems?
<matt1s> I have installed the PulseAudio Volume Control, and when I do playback I can see that it gets audio, since it's bars are going up and down and showing that it has audio streams. But I have no audio on my headphones, what could be the problem?
<cllaudyu> hi i have a problem with nvidia display... when i installed it on jaunty the screen freezes and i need to restart... why does the screen freezes with nvidia installed? now i use jaunty with no dispay drivers... only this way i can run it
<EMPulse> hey guys
<EMPulse> I have a problem with my printer a Lexmark E232, it won't print even though ubuntu says it has finished printing
<lexr> my i915 also has no drivers specified in xorg.conf,a and compiz is working great ???
<AngahTeh> hi..i want to ask..anyone knows..is there any software in ubuntu that can connect graphical and character-based applications on Unix, Linux, OpenVMS, and Unisys systems?
<sci> in jaunty i can run p.e. glxgears, but i cannot locate the GL header files. Where are they ? can someone help me out, please
<snowrichard> I threw away my lexmark.  The paper wouldn't feed right, this was before the first set of ink cartridges were used up
<popolon> Hi
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: can you be more specific?
<vart_> !pations | AngahTeh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pations
<popolon> since today update, firefox crash a lot
<popolon> and submit buttons in forms does'nt work anymore :/
<cllaudyu> can someone help me with my screen display ?
<cllaudyu> can someone help me with my screen display?
<popolon> cllaudyu, what is your problem ?
<AngahTeh> ActionParsnip1: what i mean is software like xmanager in windows version
<rski> popolon: it dosent even start for me, do you have a bug number or smth?
<popolon> do you have a nvidia
<rski> ati
<cllaudyu> popolon nvidia is freezing my screen when it's activated
<cb_> Hello i have got a ati 3870x2 igig graphics card which in 9.04 is not supported , it worked in hardy no problems at all.  can i go to the hardy repositories and install that ati driver  on 9.04
<lexr> cllaudyu: did you install nvidia drivers from nvidia site, or from repo?
<popolon> rski, launchpad alos does'nt work now
<popolon> cllaudyu, change your graphic card :))
<rski> bahj
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: you can run forwarded x applications over ssh to windows, if thats what you mean
<younder> I can't acess my Opera mail?
<popolon> I tried 3 computer with nvidia on jaunty
<popolon> nothing worked well
<sweRascal> exit
<sweRascal> exit
<sweRascal> exit
<cllaudyu> lexr it's installed but its freezing my jaunty... with intrepid it had no problem
<FloodBot3> sweRascal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: you can launch the leafpad on the linux system and it will appear on the windows system
<lexr> xorg.conf should be looked at
<popolon> cllaudyu, and it doesn't allow all the resolutions
<cb_> sorry at £150.00 worth not charging
<popolon> on Geforce2 MX400 => 640x400 max with nvidia proprietary driver, 800x600 max with opensource driver
<cllaudyu> popolon when i try to reactivated it its saying it's already active why???
<younder> I can't acess my Opera mail?
<lexr> I had problems runnign ati's card on fedora, but ubuntu runs ok on them
<AngahTeh> ActionParsnip1: yes..but i need window from red hat server..i use ubuntu..
<popolon> cllaudyu, don't know
<sci> popolon: it works for me without any problems
<popolon> sci, you have lot of chance then
<popolon> on one of my computers
<EMPulse> hey guys, I have a problem with my printer a Lexmark E232, it won't print even though ubuntu says it has finished printing
<younder> It reads , but I don't get any messages.
<AngahTeh> ActionParsnip1: what i mean is ..when installation need gui..i dont to seat in front of server..toi do the installation...
<cllaudyu> if i uninstall nvidia and reinstall it maybe it will work??
<popolon> I had to save in xorg (after sudo chown user /etc/X11)
<Fencefry> Anyone mind helping me run tremulous?
<popolon> modify by hand xorg.conf
<popolon> relaunch
<popolon> modify in proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: not sure you can do that without somthing like drac
<popolon> config window
<popolon> and then
<susbwoy> Hi. I have 9.04 Installed(clean install). I previously had 8.10 and the graphics were alot quicker. Now if i open up a window there is a 1 second pause until the wind. Intel gm965 video card. Can anyone point me into right direction?
<cllaudyu> how do i use nvidia setting when i'm root?
<popolon> modify in ubuntu (non nvidia) config window to keep settings ...
<susbwoy> until the window fully shows.
<khensthoth> susbwoy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 Read it about Intel Graphic Cards
<popolon> susbwoy, try UXA driver
<coz_> cllaudyu,   if you are trying to change settings to be written to xorg.conf  you could open the settings with sudo
<popolon> 	Option		"AccelMethod" "UXA"
<susbwoy> popey:  Option "AccelMethod" ?  didn't seem to do much
<popolon> add this line in your xorg.conf susbwoy
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: to install an OS you need to boot from a removable media to load the installer to ram
<vart_> susbwoy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<cllaudyu> look
<cllaudyu> i wanted to run settings
<cllaudyu> and it got me error
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: you could maybe use partimage but you would have to have a bios you can control from OS
<mrwes> On my server I've install the unattended-upgrades packaged and edit the conf file for security updates only -- do I need to do something else to enable it to run? Does it get invoked from cron.daily?
<coz_> cllaudyu,   what was the error?
<covidiu> Hi. Is there any way to make the Update Manager behave like it used to? I mean put an icon in the tray instead of popping up like that?
<Fencefry> Whatever, I'll just ask: Tremulous was running fine, but I raised the res to 1600x1200 while my display is 1600x1050 (22")
<cllaudyu> ALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<cllaudyu>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<ActionParsnip1> AngahTeh: i'd look into DRAC, we do exactly what you are proposing where I work (but we use PXE)  and DRAC is the way we do it
<Fencefry> It just crashes after window opens http://paste.ubuntu.com/160627/
<cllaudyu>                   line.
<coz_> cllaudyu,  which video card is this?
<coz_> cllaudyu, I assume it is nvidia but which one specifically
<susbwoy> vart_: appreciated
<cllaudyu> wait i have to check...
<nwodafo> Does any one knows the command for opening a program on workspace x ?
<coz_> cllaudyu,   lspci | grep -i vga
<deany> can i ssh X forward the live installer and install over network?
<cllaudyu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a4)
<kora-chan> hi i'm using 9.04 right now and after he update from 8.10 something really strange happened. i now have 2 firefox installations if i start it with alt+f2 my old installation starts with all the addons and if i launch it with gnome-do a new clean installation starts,... is there any way to remove the second one?
<popolon> there are two or three weeks ago, my intel chipsed worked near perfectly with UXA/EXA
<coz_> cllaudyu,  ok and you already installed the nvidia driver for that?
<popolon> but since some update
<popolon> it crash on UXA
<ActionParsnip1> covidiu: apt-cache search adept notifier
<popolon> with blenedr
<cllaudyu> coz_ it says it is installed but not active
<ActionParsnip1> covidiu: i think thats the one you need
<popolon> and display crappy pixel area too
<coz_> cllaudyu,   did you run    nvidia-xconfig
<cllaudyu> yes
<covidiu> ActionParsnip1: Adept? Isn't that the KDE thing?
<coz_> cllaudyu,   ok go to pastebin.com and paste the contents  of  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<coz_> cllaudyu,  then paste the link here it gives you here
<vart_> susbwoy: note that for me on AcerAspire One it made Xorg work unstable and i switched back to default accelmethod
<kora-chan> popolon: sry i just joined, so i didnt get your whole stoy, but if you did a dist upgrade to jaunty and use intel it is likely that it doesnt work since threre are bugs in the jaunty intel driver
<cllaudyu> where is pastebin?
<cllaudyu> sorry :))
<Pici> !paste | cllaudyu
<ubottu> cllaudyu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jtholmes> !PASTE
<jtholmes> !paste
<Pici> jtholmes: look up
<kora-chan> popolon: i had to disable the xfce desktop compositor too after the update, sine everything got slow like hell
<coz_> cllaudyu,   well open a terminal    gksudo   /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<popolon> kora-chan, it worked 3 ou 4 weeks ago on jaunty-beta4 and 5
<cllaudyu> and i paste it there?
<popolon> it still work
<paul68> cllaudyu: you paste the link
<ActionParsnip1> covidiu: not sure, i do use kde
<popolon> but crash with blender :)
<coz_> cllaudyu,   when that opens  and you are have gone to the pastbin site in firefox  select the entire text in the xorg.conf and paste it at  pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu6.1 (jaunty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<popolon> other 3d applications works well anyway
<ActionParsnip1> covidiu: seems so
<keroy> suche ubuntu de
<cllaudyu> ok
<Pici> !de | keroy
<ubottu> keroy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<paul68> !de|keroy
<enzo> excuse me in what way i can fin a bit in a file opened with ghex ?
<paul68> Pici: you are fast lol
<popolon> to avoid current bugs with firefox 3.0, firefox 3.5 (shiretoko) works nice
<snowrichard> got an error with firefox, but it doesn't seem to stop it from working
<enzo> nobody know
<minche> can anyone explain me how to remove footer from 1st page in OO?
<coz_> enzo,  what are you trying to edit?
<enzo> yes
<cllaudyu> i sent it
<cllaudyu> coz_
<coz_> enzo,  which file are you editing
<enzo> i 'm tying yo edit a file
<keroy>          jo   danke   habs gesucht   stand nicht in der liste  sry
<coz_> cllaudyu,   yes
<cllaudyu> coz_  i sent it
<minche> please?
<enzo> the bit is 0x130BB5
<coz_> cllaudyu,  but you have to also paste the link it gives you   here so we can see it
<enzo> but when i do serch i can insert this
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1: http://pastie.org/462343 this is Xorg.0.log file
<paul68> keroy: /join #ubuntu-de
<cllaudyu> wait i don't know where to submit it
<coz_> cllaudyu,  so after pasting that at pastebin   hit the submit button or send button
<enzo> coz- can you help me
<coz_> cllaudyu,  then it will either give you a link to the post or open it and you can paste the link in the address bar here
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1:"(**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)"
<cllaudyu> http://pastebin.com/m5561f835
<snowrichard> http://pastebin.com/m41fc6ccc
<coz_> cllaudyu,  ok looking
<panos> hi
<enzo> who can help
<coz_> cllaudyu,  oooo   that is not right
<koolkartik> ActionParsnip1:the driver is disabling direct rendering
<cllaudyu> coz_  why?
<Guest15498> do you know greek
<djiezes> What's the best way to install firefox 3.5 beta 4 alongside the stable firefox (3.09)? is there a repository for beta's/nightly's?
<coz_> cllaudyu,    that is not a complete  xorg.conf even for the  deminished one
<Sergiusz> http://change.menelgame.pl/change_please/9840220/
<panos> hey
<shadeslayer> djiezes: i think its in the proposed repo
<cllaudyu> coz_  hmmm...
<coz_> cllaudyu,    open a terminal       sudo   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mobi-sheep> djiezes: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/install-firefox-36-alpha1pre-minefield.html
<coz_> cllaudyu,  restart  then come back here
<bazhang> panos, #ubuntu-gr for greek
<vart_> firefox 3.0.10 is released
<b|ab|a> hi all! need help here..
<shadeslayer> yep
<Sergiusz> thanks for coming here its online game
<coz_> cllaudyu,   and also open the xorg.conf again and paste it at pastbin to see if there is a change
<Sergiusz> http://change.menelgame.pl/change_please/9840220/
<paul68> !ask|blabla
<ubottu> blabla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djiezes> mobi-sheep: thanks
<bazhang> Sergiusz, dont paste that here
<shadeslayer> hers can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answehers can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answe
<shadeslayer> what the
<bazhang> !ot > Sergiusz
<ubottu> Sergiusz, please see my private message
<enzo> somone can help me with ghex
<enzo> ooo ooo nisciun
<enzo> uffa ...
<b|ab|a> [ASK] i need to play avi, mp3,dat,3gp,mp4,midi,flv,asf files. what is the file name in ubuntu so i can download it from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<minche> please, i need to remove footer on 1st page in OO Word, and i can't do it?
<minche> can anyone explain me hot to do it
<bazhang> b|ab|a, likely vlc will do it
<popolon> minche, ask on openoffice channel
<khensthoth> blabla  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<b|ab|a> bazhang : what is vlc?
<shadeslayer> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<khensthoth> vlc is a media player
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<enzo> !ghex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ghex
<bazhang> b|ab|a, the swiss army knif e of media players
<enzo> !maco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maco
<enzo> !maco.m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maco.m
<mrwes> ActionParsnip1: the 1.0.0 beta fixes the separate video window issue
<lexr> vlc is the best player, it just works.
<ActionParsnip1> to me its as god as any other media player
<Pici> enzo: What are you doing?
<b|ab|a> my pc doesn't connect to internet. so i sonly can download it from my office
<bazhang> b|ab|a, you wish to download the deb, then take to home on a usb stick?
<ActionParsnip1> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<b|ab|a> ok, vlc ya.. i'll try search it in packages.ubuntu.com
<lexr> does ubuntu support usb rack hsrd drives? can I just plug one in and work with it? I am planning on buyng one these days
<b|ab|a> bazhang : yes it is
<bazhang> b|ab|a, there may be dependencies though as well
<ActionParsnip1> lexr: yes, should be fine
<coolguy4> hi, openssh is installed and sshd is running, but when I type $ ssh localhost, I get a timeout. How can I try to debug this, or should I just uninstall then reinstall?
<b|ab|a> bazhang, at least i try it first lol
<djiezes> mobi-sheep: are you sure that'll install the beta alongside my current ff? It won't mess with existing settings & thus create new profiles etc?
<shadeslayer> djiezes: i have  both installed,no problems
<Fencefry> Little question: I need to uninstall tremulous, so I select to run the unsintall exe in the terminal. Nothing happens.
<djiezes> shadeslayer: via the fta repository?
<shadeslayer> djiezes: nope,the synaptic proposed repo i think
<koolkartik> http://pastie.org/462343   can anyone help me out with this
<djiezes> shadeslayer: ok, thx, i'll try it out
<lexr> ActionParsnip1: thank you.
<mobi-sheep> djiezes: Not quite sure.  I think if you really want to start on a clean slate, then you might want to create a new profile.  I googled what you're looking for.
<minche> no help =/
<koolkartik> this is Xorg.0.log file
<mobi-sheep> djiezes: New mozilla/firefox profile to be precise.  You should be okay.  And if it started with your profile,  then obviously you'll know what you need to do.  New profile.
<koolkartik> in it driver is disabling direct rendering need help :(
<enzo> excuse somone can help me with ghex
<enzo> i need a simple help
<ActionParsnip1> !info ghex
<koolkartik> "(**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)"
<ubottu> ghex (source: ghex): GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.0-1 (jaunty), package size 919 kB, installed size 2856 kB
<djiezes> mobi-sheep: thanks
<koolkartik> :(
<enzo> i know what is ghex
<enzo> i need to know in what way i can search a bit
<simple> enzo, ?
<bazhang> enzo, then be more specific
<ActionParsnip1> enzo: i didnt and i was curious what it was, chill
<simple> you want me to help?
<enzo> i must change a modify a file in esadecimal
<enzo> i must find in this file a bit
<enzo> 130BB5
<enzo> but i don't know how
<vart_> !enter | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip1> enzo: is there not a find facility or a 'go to' facility
<enzo> ok in fin facility when i can insert 0x130BB5
<msd_9> Hey folks
<Sergiusz> i ahve got one question
<msd_9> I got a laaarge mp3 library
<enterneo> how do I remap left ctrl and alt keys, cannot find any option in keyboard preferences.
<msd_9> I dind Banshee, Amarok etc very slow on the library side
<enzo> exseme i can't  insert in find facility  0x130BB5
<Sergiusz> stew is administrator or bot ? becouse i dont know with who i was talking
<msd_9> is there any multithreaded mp3 player for linux/ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> msd_9: mplayer
<msd_9> which dedicates threads to library ?!
<msd_9> mplayer doesnt really feature a library function does it?
<koolkartik> can some one help me with desktop effects compiz in jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> msd_9: and if its not, you can compile it multithreaded
<koolkartik> :(
<ActionParsnip1> msd_9: not sure
<icewaterman> how can i execute a command on logout or shutdown in ubuntu?
<deany> i get lots of Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0" when running apps over ssh -X
<djiezes> msd_9: you could use amarok14 with mysql, which speeds up large libraries (+10000 tracks)
<msd_9> i got it compiled multithreaded yeah
<deany> the apps work tho.. just wondering.
<ubergoob> good morning, afternoon or good night everyone. I'll try and make this one quick. I'v created a debian/ubuntu package. The problem comes when I update apt in ubuntu 9 only against my public web server I get an error and a couple of warnings. This doesn't happen when I update agains my local debian box for the exact same package. The error and warnings are:
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: sudo shutdown -h now  (shutdown)
<msd_9> 1.4 is a version that has got sql built in?
<ubergoob> Ign http://nullbound.com newdeb/ Release
<ubergoob> Get:4 http://nullbound.com newdeb/ Packages
<ubergoob> 75% [4 Packages bzip2 0]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<ubergoob> Err http://nullbound.com newdeb/ Packages
<ubergoob>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<FloodBot3> ubergoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubergoob> Fetched 46.7kB in 2s (20.3kB/s)
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: sudo shutdown - r now (reboot)
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: no, you got me wrong, i dont wanna shutdown, i want to execute a command, when the user logs out
<ubergoob> sorry about that
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: oh there are logout scripts
<djiezes> msd_9: default amarok 1.4.x uses sqlite, but you can set it up to use mysql
<ubergoob> I'll pastbin it
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: .bash_logout is ignored
<msd_9> ok thnx
<djiezes> msd_9: see http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<ubergoob> http://pastie.org/462365
<koolkartik> hello........ i need help with compiz in jaunty :(
<msd_9> great jesus thnx
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: ~/.bash_logout   and make the file executable
<shadeslayer> koolkartik: go ahead were listening
<enzo> excuse me in what way i can chang e hexadecimal number with ghex
<icewaterman> ActionParsnip1: it only works if i login via console, not if i use gdm to login
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: you may need the top line to be like a bash script, have a play
<kyttn> i'm new to ubuntu and linux in general, am having trouble finding my external hd in the wireless network (it's western digital my book world edition connected via ethernet to router).  have been looking for a solution on the internet for about 3hrs now, can anyone help me??
<ActionParsnip1> icewaterman: ah
<koolkartik> shadeslayer:  http://pastie.org/462343   this is Xorg.0.log file
<enzo> in what way i can change hexadecimal in ghex
<koolkartik> shadeslayer:  "(**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)"
<vart_> kyttn: external what?
<david3> hi room
<olmari> Is there any easy way for tftp server to a) not to care letter capitalisation in filenames or b) have some "translation table" for filenames?
<kyttn> harddrive
<enzo> nobody know
<koolkartik>  shadeslayer:   Looks like the driver is disabling direct rendering.
<ubergoob> i thought it was because my package isn't signed or something but... I only get those messages when I update against our webserver. When I update against my local box it acts like everthging is fine. No warnings no errors
<vart_> kyttn: so it is network drive, do you know the url for it?
<ActionParsnip1> olmari: i dont think so, short of using a gui like filezilla / gftp
<enzo> nobody know
<david3> does anybody know how to install a unix system on a webserver to be used
<uberboob> just kicked my self like an ass
<david3> is it even possible?
<koolkartik>  shadeslayer: u dere ?
<kyttn> vart: no, but if i found that (which i'm sure i can), what would i do with said info?
<shadeslayer> koolkartik: intel IGP right?
<enzo> i have this little problem ...i need to chang a file in ghex ..in what way i can change ..if a click on hexademimal ghex give me a sound and i can change nothing
<koolkartik>  shadeslayer:  yeah
<sammyF> hello there. any idea how to fix dpkg if it tells me that there are errors and that I should run dpkg --configure -a to correct an error, but when I do it it breaks off with "too many errors" (which are all kde related btw) ?
<player1up> how do i change permissions of /var/www dir so i can read/write/Execute files in there?  it is owned by root and i cannot do anything
<jtholmes> david3, whos unix
<vart_> kyttn: I would read the info about moounting the samba drives...
<lorenzo> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<david3> hello guys, DO anybody know how to install linux/unix/ubuntu on a webserver?
<shadeslayer> koolkartik: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1
<pronoy_> enzo: i think the command from terminal is ghex2 rather than ghex
<lorenzo> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<olmari> ActionParsnip1: well AFAIK some tftp servers do support "translation table" but I don't know how... it is because an app could ask specific file from tftp-server and the file itself is something else
<jtholmes> !install >david3
<ubottu> david3, please see my private message
<reverseblade> david3, your question doesn't make sense
<david3> ok
<olmari> ActionParsnip1: well... for windows in reality :D I'm trying to build an "windows PXE installer"
<david3> what part of my question you don't understand, kwak
<olmari> ActionParsnip1: almost managed but this one is still bit of an issue
<david3> ok, thanks ubotu
<david3> thanks for the infomation ubottu
<kyttn> vart:  looking now to see if it helps, thx!
<sammyF> david3: don't feed the robot
<Rishab> Well I am facing some problem in open office while going for hindi language I can just input a single character in a line
<olmari> ActionParsnip1: for the record, I'm all linux (non-windows more specific) person but I do need to helpdesk (too) many iwndows peoples :D
<Rishab> I enabled the asian languages but still no effect ..
<xarvh> Jaunty and Compiz, CubeDeformation plugin is active and configured but does nothing... I still get a cube, any clue? =)
<koolkartik>  shadeslayer:  so dat means this prob will not be fixed?
<Rishab> can any one help me out
<sammyF> hello there. any idea how to fix dpkg if it tells me that there are errors and that I should run dpkg --configure -a to correct an error, but when I do it it breaks off with "too many errors" (which are all kde related btw) ? (on Intrepid)
<david3> reverseblade, which part of my question don't make sense
<koolkartik>  shadeslayer:  I hav to switch back to 8.10
<jtholmes> olmari that must be painful
<shadeslayer> koolkartik: in long term probably
<reverseblade> david3, "web server" part
<X-TaZ> Hi. How to set up  wich proxy to connect to, via the prompt ? ( not graphically xD )
<reverseblade> david3, a web server is an application not hardware
<shadeslayer> koolkartik: no idea,use metacity till then
<david3> I mean can you install unix on a server
<shadeslayer> david3: why not
<Cdargent> hi
<rski> david3: why not?
<david3> a hosting server, reverseblade
<Cdargent> question, is there an app where a user can "shadow" me in console?
<david3> I am not sure if it is possible
<koolkartik>  shadeslayer: wat is metacity? :(
<shadeslayer> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<vart> david3: you have a server edition of ubuntu
<uberboob> @Cdargent "screen"
<david3> thats why I ask, reversblade
<sammyF> david3: chances are the hosting server is already using a flavour of linux
<khensthoth> metacity is the window manager for GNOME
<Cdargent> oh
<magentar> X-TaZ, export HTTP_PROXY="..."
<uberboob> screen is an excellent app for just that very thing
<magentar> or similar
<olmari> jtholmes: well... that's also a dilemma... most of them pay me rather well... as in private person, I have no business around it
<Cdargent> never knew screen could do that
<david3> ok, sammyf
<pronoy_> koolkartik: google it
<Cdargent> thought it allowed you to suspend , let me read up how to get it working with it
<X-TaZ> Ty, but does it route for other protocols than http ?
<fazl> can anyone tell me why my Xubuntu 8.10 OS might not be recognizing my 3G USB broadband modem when I plug it in?
<olmari> jtholmes: also because of no-business, it isn't that much of a burden.. I helpdesk when I want to ;)
<uberboob> I believe you make a screen session and then have another join by ssh to the box and screen -x <screensession>
<koolkartik> pronoy_: yeah
<shadeslayer> fazl: what does dmesg | tail show?
<jtholmes> olmari not bad so u really dont want window to be working too well or go away!
<jtholmes> s/window/windows
<fazl> i don't know. As soon as I plug it in, it freezes my computer up
<magentar> X-TaZ, no
<uberboob> I've done it a couple times its very nice. check the man file first though because my memory may be wrong as to the correct syntax
<magentar> you can use tsocks
<lawbreaker13> STOP
<fazl> Dmesg doesnt show anything being plugged in or out
<fazl> no changes
<olmari> jtholmes: well I do recommend alternatives too, but you know the mass, just stubborn
<lawbreaker13> please don't write massages
<pronoy_> lawbreaker13 ??
<lawbreaker13> I               LOVE          UBUNTU . IT's 10000000000000% better than fucked WINDOWS
<lawbreaker13> :)
<jtholmes> fazl   tail /var/log/messages  shows plugged in hw
<lawbreaker13> yeah
<FloodBot3> lawbreaker13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cdargent> uberboob actually, how do I use screen to do that? just launch the screen as say, user1, then get user2 to connect to the running session of user1?
<sammyF> any idea about my dpkg problem?
<magentar> lawbreaker13, +1 ;)
<lawbreaker13> i'm listening now 'Elektro Dance 2009'
<X-TaZ> magentar, do you know a command wich would do it ?
<olmari> jtholmes: but to help myself I'm trying to get windows installation to be done trough PXE too as I can d oany linux easily
<lawbreaker13> it's the best tooo
<magentar> X-TaZ, tsocks
<lawbreaker13> :)
<X-TaZ> ty
<magentar> never tried it though
<olmari> but this filename stuff is pretty much only hurdle anymore
<jtholmes> olmari, what is PXE
<david3> lawbreaker13, what system are you using?
<pronoy_> lawbreaker: #ubuntu-ot
<olmari> jtholmes: Preboot eXecute Enviroment
<haytham-med> hi all, can i use listen to songs through headphone and speakers at the same time
<haytham-med> ?
<olmari> jtholmes: == boot form network
<fazl> JT, when I plug the USB Broadband in, the PCMCIA card freezes up. Right now, I dont have any way of getting online other than using my USB and right now I am using my C380 phone (Motorola) as a modem
<sammyF> hello there. any idea how to fix dpkg if it tells me that there are errors and that I should run dpkg --configure -a to correct it, but when I do it it breaks off with "too many errors" (which are all kde related btw) ? (on Intrepid)
<jtholmes> olmari, havent heard of it will hav to look it up
<pronoy_> !ot | lawbreaker13
<ubottu> lawbreaker13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sammyF> haytham-med: depends on your hardware
<haytham-med> ok how to do that?
<Gun_Smoke_> 8.10 a LTS?
<pronoy_> Gun_Smoke_: no
<sammyF> Gun_Smoke_: 8.04 is
<DJones> Gun_Smoke_: No, 8.04 was the last LTS
<Gun_Smoke_> pronoy_, ahh 8.04 thanks sammyF DJones
<fazl> are there any packages to install to make my OS either not freeze when I plug this 3G USB in or to make it recognize the device?
<jtholmes> olmari, oh, ok thx
<blue_printf> does anybody know how i can make "nautilus connect Server" mount some servers on startup of ubuntu?
<fazl> Is it true that the OS would freeze because of operating conflicts?
<Gun_Smoke_> blue_printf, add it to fstab
<jtholmes> fazl,  it is quite possible  look on launchpad.net  and google for your card type
<vart> sammyF have you tried to run configure for each packet that pas problems one by one?
<koolkartik> shadeslayer: metacity also didn't work so i guess i'll switch back to 8.10 or do i hav any more choice?
<fazl> launchpad.net eh? Ok, i will try that and get back to you
<fazl> see ya'll soon
<filefreak> hey all
<sammyF> vart: nope. I'll try that
<sammyF> vart: thanks for the hint :)
<filefreak> im trying to get my DVDs to play full screen (scaled) on my TV with mplayer
<david3> sammyf, are you using window?
<filefreak> im using the command: mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv -monitoraspect 5:4 -vf scale=720:-3 -xy 720 <file>
<blue_printf> Gun_Smoke_, thanx ill see if i can figure it out
<filefreak> but it doesnt work
<blacktux> hello everybody! I need help with Ubuntu 9.04 ath9k wireless driver freezez my system on connect to an AP or while I'm surfing!
<sammyF> david3 from time to time, when I want to play Fallout3 :P
<Gun_Smoke_> blue_printf, it's pretty easy there is tons of info on it..
<InCrypto> hey guys hows it goin
<filefreak> correction, AVI files
<uberboob> lousy thanks for askin
<sammyF> vart: looks like kdebase-runtime is not fully installed
<InCrypto> was lookin for some help .. recently dwnlded and burnt a 9.04 ISO . i keep gettin multiple I/O errors after the initial boot screen . Tried changing the HDD , CD ROM and even the baord ,,,but of no avail .. is there anything im missing here
<david3> how do I setup my IBM z61t to have window and linux operating system?
<sammyF> vart: and that's what's causing the problems ...
<pronoy_> david3: install windows first and then install ubuntu
<jtholmes> InCrypto, what kind of i/o errs
<david3> I already have window xp install
<david3> how do I install ubuntu?
<InCrypto> Buffer I/0 erros on sr 0
<JosefAssad> I have this ubuntu 8.04 installation in a virtual machine with proper network connectivity and all. I'm not seeing the upgrade button in Update Manager. anyone know what I might be missing?
<pronoy_> david3: great then pop in the disk..and follow the online instructions
<Tim183> I have to re-install flashplugin-nonfree every time i want to use flash (youtube etc) otherwise I get a blank box where the flash video should be.... ubuntu jaunty 64 bit using firefox
<InCrypto> logical block 31427
<Tim183> any help?
<vart> david3: just install it - it will install grub and configure it for dual boot
<adnc> tracker doesn't work on jaunty here, i get a could not connect to the service. which service do i miss and where can i start it?
<enzo> somone can explain something about ghex
<enzo> please
<lucian> hi there
<blue_printf> JosefAssad, do you have all updates for 8
<pronoy_> enzo: shoot
<jtholmes> InCrypto, so it boots to the initial screen then has i/o errs
<enzo> ok
<lucian> is this the place to talk about ubuntu bugs?
<JosefAssad> blue_printf: yep
<david3> I don't have the cd
<djiezes> InCrypto: that sounds like your HDD is broken. but did you do a check for errors on the ubuntu cd?
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: could try the 64bit beta one if you wish
<filefreak> JosefAssad: I don't know, but you can do the same thing with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade in the terminal
<elenita> tim, you useing the one from the repos or the one from adobe directly?
<enzo> i must chang somethin about a bit in a file...in what way i can do
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  yes ..precisely
<sammyF> is this chat logged?
<JosefAssad> filefreak: been there, done that. Nothing doing
<pronoy_> enzo: do it via the terminal...ghex2 <filename>
<jrib> !logs | sammyF
<Pici> !logs | sammyF
<ubottu> sammyF: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<InCrypto> djiezes, ive done tht too ...cd has no defects
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1, is that relaible? i know, beta and so on, but what have experiences been?
<jtholmes> InCrypto, see djiezes msg above ^^
<jrib> enzo: use a hex editor?
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: flawless hes
<vart> david3: just decide how you want to split your disk http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<ActionParsnip1> *here
<enzo> iwiat
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1, ok thanks, i will give it a go
<enzo> yes
<enzo> i use ghex
<gartral1> pidgin's tray icon is not showing up
<jtholmes> InCrypto, did you md5sum the ISO before burning and check it with the contents  of  MD5SUMS
<JosefAssad> filefreak: blue_printf: aptitude update and dist-upgrade performs just fine otherwise, updating the system
<djiezes> InCrypto: so you tried another drive? another cable maybe?
<vart> david3: so burn it or make a bootable usb
<jrib> enzo: ok, then what is your question?
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<sammyF> jrib, Pici : just wanted to know if it would be logged if I answered my own question for future reference
<tatters1> can I copy over the contents of /var/apt/archives to another ubuntu box so it uses the packages already downloaded
<jrib> sammyF: yes, it's logged
<uberboob> anyone seen this yet with ubuntu9
<enzo> ok i must chang something in a bit of a file
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: extract the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<lucian> i guess i will wait my turn
<elenita> tim183 the flash beta has worked fine for me, no real issues unless I've got like 10 youtube tabs open
<uberboob> only seems to happen with 9
<enzo> in waht way i can change
<InCrypto> i earlier had tht on 8.10 too ...turned out to be a faulty GFX card ..replaced it and was sorted..this time there is only an onbaord card and still it wont boot :S
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: you will need to   mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Tim183> gartral1, its now together with the evolution icon
<vart> sammyF: yes - chat is logged
<jrib> enzo: right.  Use a hex editor...  Why don't you explain why you want to do this?
<uberboob> http://pastie.org/462379
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: it a case of !worksforme  it may work for you
<sammyF> if dpkg --configure -a returns "too many errors", run "dpkg --configure -a --abort-after=999999"
<pronoy_> enzo: did you try it using the ghex ?? yet???
<InCrypto> im burnin a cd @ 4x now ... hope tht works
<uberboob> http://pastie.org/462379
<enzo> because in a readme of a program the instrunction says so
<filefreak> JosefAssad: Sorry, i don't have enough experience to help you. Be patient and I'm sure someone with more skills and knowledge will have an answer :)
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1, ok, thanks
<chmhd> how to the china ICR?
<enzo> i'm here with ghex
<ActionParsnip1> sammyF: is that permanent?
<gartral1> Tim183: not 10 minutes ago, it was in its own space, now, theres space for it, it responds ok, its just invisible
<Tim183> elenita, thanks too
<enzo> and i find the bit but i can change nothing
<elenita> anyone on know anything about how to get wifi going?
<jtholmes> InCrypto, besure to md5sum the ISO file before burning
<jrib> enzo: I'm not sure what information you are looking for.  Open the hex editor and edit what you need to edit
<ActionParsnip1> sammyF: or only for the life of the session?
<InCrypto> jtholmes, how do i do tht ?
<sammyF> ActionParsnip1: I'll tell you in a bit. but at least I can install and remove stuff for now
<lucian> anyone interested in having a chat about bugs?
<InCrypto> the image was grabbed from the Ubuntu ftp servers ;)
<Tim183> ActionParsnip1, should i remove flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic first?
<pronoy_> enzo: on the right hand side you'll see the translated version in the pane......if you are willing to take the risk....sudo ghex2 <file name>
<ActionParsnip1> sammyF: aya, i'm just gonna bang it in my .bashrc   jobdone
<ActionParsnip1> Tim183: sure
<enzo> ok
<jtholmes> InCrypto, did you download the MD5SUMS  file from where you got the ISO file
<elenita> I'm on 8.10, installed on a dell insperon 1300 got the ubuntu supplied driver and the b43-fwcutter installed, but iwlist says there are no networks available when I know there is, vI also tried installing wifi radar from the add/remove but it gives this error : Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory) any ideas?
<gartral1> lucian: sure, ive got a few on my mind id'e like to takle
<djiezes> InCrypto: maybe your HDD is broken. or maybe the cable (IDE, SATA). If you have a second HDD or cable, try changing that.
<InCrypto> jtholmes, nope
<CaneToad> Hmm, since upgrading to Jaunty, I find that K3B won't recognise blank media I insert and thus I can't burn.  Anyone seen that?
<lucian> well, gartral1 i was thinking more like talking about one that I have found
<lucian> i
<InCrypto> djiezes, cables seem 2 be fine as a windows CD boots to it
<jtholmes> InCrypto, then go get it and then i will tell u how to sum the ISO
<gartral1> lucian: which is?
<skeeter_101> elenita:  is your wifi light on?
<InCrypto> jtholmes, im on it
<lucian> i've been using ubuntu for only 3 days so I don;t know how much help i can be with yours
<lucian> the AntSpotlight screensaver
<elenita> skeeter_101 yep
<ActionParsnip1> !burner > CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad, please see my private message
<gartral1> lucian: whats (not) happening?
<ActionParsnip1> CaneToad: try a different burner
<IHS_Intern> So, when trying to install folding@home on Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy (origami isn't in hardy's repos) how do I make it auto-start? I've tried the directions on F@H's homepage but havn't gotten that to work.
<skeeter_101> elenita:  In a terminal window, type "lspci", and find your wireless card and let me know what kind it is.....
<lucian> gartral1:   when I click on it to preview it, Ubuntu freezes
<mobi-sheep> According to Ubuntu 9.04 Release Note --> http://tinyurl.com/c2dquq --> I'm trying to determine my swap size because I wasn't able to hibernate properly in first place.  However, when I ran free command, I see total size and converted to MB.  Is this correct?  --> http://tinyurl.com/cgcrqu
<lucian> it happened twice yesterday, I haven't tried it again
<c0p3rn1c> is linux dc++ still working for anyone in here?
<InCrypto> jtholmes, which MD5SUMS shud i grab ??
<InCrypto> D5SUMS                                 23-Apr-2009 09:37  495
<InCrypto> [   ] MD5SUMS-metalink                        23-Apr-2009 09:37  413
<InCrypto> [   ] MD5SUMS-metalink.gpg                    23-Apr-2009 09:37  189
<InCrypto> [   ] MD5SUMS.gpg
<FloodBot3> InCrypto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> InCrypto: The ones with .gpg are digital signatures, the ones without .gpg are the real sums.
<jtholmes> InCrypto, the first one u printed here
<elenita> skeeter_101 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mc6d2c19
<grawity> InCrypto: So I guess you want simply "MD5SUMS".
<jtholmes> InCrypto, MD5SUMS
<djiezes> lol, flooding does get you some attention :)
<pronoy_> djiezes: and bad excessive attention gets you banned :D
<jtholmes> pronoy_, he is a noob
<IHS_Intern> Ok.. how do I make an auto-starting script thingy to do this... if I cd /folding and then on the next line type ./fah the program works as desired... but if I just /folding/fah, it starts but uses the wrong work directory and makes a new "default" config file in that new directory*usually my home folder*...
<omac> Hello everyone:  I'm getting these errors from the update manager.  The jaunty sources are now listed as third party sources.
<^cicciuzzo^> Un Saluto a tutti «  #ubuntu » [Þrison-ßreak][§cript]       
<^cicciuzzo^> ÇÏÅØøØø
<^cicciuzzo^> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Pici> !it | ^cicciuzzo^
<ubottu> ^cicciuzzo^: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<omac> W: FaileW: Failed to fetch http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/u/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-docs_9.04.10_all.deb
<skeeter_101> elenita:  ok.....but you said your wi-fi light is on?
<omac>   404 Not Foundd to fetch http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/u/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-docs_9.04.10_all.deb
<omac>   404 Not Found
<jrib> IHS_Intern: create a two-line shell script with those commands
<omac> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/u/update-manager/update-manager_0.111.9_all.deb
<omac>   404 Not Found
<koolkartik> shadeslayer: u dere
<Pici> !paste | omac
<ubottu> omac: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<omac> etc...
<resno> i just tried the update and it it ended an error, it said  i should report the bug, where do i do so?
<resno> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lucian> gartral1: are you still with me?
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: just put 'cd /folding; ./fah' in a script
<IHS_Intern> jrib I'm not well versed in that.. anything to do besides make a text file with those 2 lines and put .sh and give it permission to execute?
<omac> All right...
<grawity> hbekel: how about: pushd /folding; ./fah; popd
<mobi-sheep> omac: There are no files to be retrieved from http servers.  It mean the file is no longer hosted.
<jrib> IHS_Intern: first line: "#!/bin/bash".  Everything else you said was fine
<grawity> IHS_Intern: You also need this line at the very top: #!/bin/bash
<elenita> skeeter_101 yep, wireless light is glowing that sickly green color that it always has on windows
<hbekel> grawity: if it's necessary
<kai__> ¾È³çÇϽʴϱî.
<Pici> !ko | kai__
<IHS_Intern> Thank you, jrib and grawity
<ubottu> kai__: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<elenita> skeeter_101 when I boot it doesn't come on till Ubuntu starts up all the way
<quispiam> Hi all. I have a problem with the ubuntustudio-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent file, which can be downloaded via ubuntustudio-website...
<omac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/160661/
<skeeter_101> elenita:  so you hardwired now?
<quispiam> There are 8 corrupt files found by md5sum
<quispiam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/160652/
<quispiam> Does anybody know my misstake? By the way: I've downloaded the torrent and the iso twice. In every downloaded file, there are those 8 corrupt files. What can I do?
<marcel> quispiam, do you use a download manager?
<elenita> skeeter_101 yep, when it did work I was able to see 9 secure and 3 unsecure networks from where I sit, I had to dig out the cat 6 for this
<skeeter_101> elenita:  what does ifconfig say?
<quispiam> yes... µtorrent
<TimothyA> quispiam; either your have a harddisk gone wrong, a crappy download manager, or your DVD's aren't of high enough quality
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey should I clean out the /var/cache/apt/archives    for the .deb I dont have installed or use at the time being and if so a easy way to do this would be what?
<InCrypto> jtholmes, clicking the file opens up a few lines with md5 values corresponding to the .iso files
<zzxxzz> I just did another complete install of 9.04 and still have problems networking. Wiki's, and googling has not helped. Anyone know how to properly set up networking?
<omac> Considering I updated from ibex and it asked me to update, I'm wanting to go with the flow of all this but it gave me an error and my jaunty sources are listed as third party now.  How can I fix this?
<quispiam> may i change my download destiny?
<marcel> quispiam, i dont know what you are trying to download, but maybe try for torrents vuze, or use something like wget
<lng> hi! my timezone is UTC now, how to set it to UTC+1?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Ryder5> I cant open up any directory folder on ubuntu 9.04 or right click on my desktop!
<ActionParsnip1> quispiam: use the torrent from the official site is my suggestion
<raddy> SSH is very slow in Ubuntu
<RizR> zzxxzz, what exactly do you want to setup it like?
<quispiam> thx for help so far
<skeeter_101> elenita:  did you do an upgrade or something?
<raddy> What could be the reason?
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: are you using compiz?
<koolkartik> pronoy: jaunty hav probs with intel graphics igp so shall i switch back to 8.10
<omac> zzxxzz  there has been some firefox file->work off line is checked on.  Check it on.  The network is probably is still working the way it was.
<jtholmes> InCrypto,  cat MD5SUMS;  then  md5sum  FILENAME.iso  then see if the output of  md5sum FILENAME.iso matches any of the valus in MD5SUMS
<Keypad> is there something wrong with the parition manager on the live cd install ? It seams to take for ever to start.
<pronoy_> koolkartik: intrepid is rock solid.....
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: Yeahhhh
<marcel> Keypad, i had that problem too, the problem was i have also two usb drives switched on
<Chopper> I cant open up any directory folder on ubuntu 9.04 or right click on my desktop!
<pronoy_> pronoy_: i would advise so..as i too am on intrepid.. jaunty still has a long way to go
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: join #compiz  its known to get weird like that
<jtholmes> Keypad, what amount of time is forever
<jtholmes> in minutes
<pronoy_> koolkartik: see above3
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: in fact, compiz breaks a lot of stuff
<Keypad> jtholmes: Over 10 min +
<zzxxzz> RizR: I have both a wired and wireless, the desktop icon for Network manager indicates a wireless connection, but I'm connected using the wired and can't figure how to set up the wireless.
<linuxman410> does anyone know name of tenn ubuntu room
<elenita> skeeter_101 http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m204b8a6d I only recently installed ubuntu on this laptop, I went with 8.10 and did the upgrade from hardwire as soon as I installed, it was after that that I was able to get wireless going, till I restarted
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: SSH slowness is not because of compiz. it takes lot of time to connect to a server over ssh
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: ahh im mixing you up
<grawity> raddy: Does it affect all servers or only one?
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: its due to name resolve to ip
<jtholmes> Keypad, yes that is a problem what type of mobo/hw
<Chopper> I cant open up any directory folder on ubuntu 9.04 or right click on my desktop!
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: Also Nautilus times out connecting to SSH
<Keypad> jtholmes: I checked the MD5 of the disk and swapped out my disk drive twice and reburned my disks 2x as well.
<marcel> Chopper, what window manager?
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: if you add an entry for your ssh client pc in /etc/hosts it will be way faster
<koolkartik> pronoy_: intrepid ?
<Keypad> jtholmes: Ohh cool, GA-P35-DS3
<raddy> grawity: Seems all
<Chopper> marcel Compiz
<cdargent> hmm
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: you add it in the ssh servers /etc/hosts
<pronoy_> koolkartik: intrepid is the code name for 8.10
<cdargent> I dont get this
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: Seems i have to disable IPv6
<cdargent> I screen it
<IHS_Intern> Thank you, that did the trick!
<marcel> Chopper, if you switch it off, does it work?
<cdargent> with multiuser on in .screenrc
<Pici> !enter | cdargent
<ubottu> cdargent: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: Can you tell me how to disable IPv6?
 * pronoy_ 's gotta run.......got some laundry to do :D
<koolkartik>  intrepid: oh ok so is there any way to degrade from jaunty to intrepid
<jtholmes> Keypad, havent heard of that while we were testing 9.04 did you search launchpad.net to see if there are any bugs like that
<Chopper> marcel switch it off? what do ya mean? ill try metacity
<marcel> Chopper, disable compiz
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: no idea man
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: It takes lot of time to connect to any server
<jtholmes> InCrypto, how u doin
<Chopper> marcel Ok, How tho?
<skeeter_101> elenita:  You are using the Broadcom BCM4311 and I was using 8.10, and had to do some searching to get my wireless going.....and then after the upgrade to 9.04, I had to do the same thing again......
<marcel> Chopper, remove compiz with synaptic or apt-get
<koolkartik> s there any way to degrade from jaunty to intrepid ? :(
<marcel> koolkartik, no
<marcel> koolkartik, why would you want to?
<ActionParsnip1> raddy: if you add the resolv in hosts it will resolv instantly to an ipv4 address
<Minor723> Is there a place to add my proxy information globally? I cant get the weather panel to update
<koolkartik> huh:(
<Keypad> jtholmes: nvm I lied. Its slighly newer than that let me check
<raddy> ActionParsnip1: I'll try
<elenita> skeeter_101 no, not to 9.04, just the normal upgrade to bring installed packages up to date, not to install 9.04
<koolkartik> marcel: jaunty has probs with intel graphics dat is on my pc
<Keypad> jtholmes: I forgot I replaced it last month :S
<skeeter_101> elenita:  that is not what I am suggesting that you do.....I was talkin about my setup
<zzxxzz> RizR: When I right click network manager, connection information, it says "no valid active connections found" but I can browse. I need this computer to use it's wireless connection, but when I try to set it up I lose all connectivity.
<lucian> Question: How do I report a bug?
<skeeter_101> elenita:  here is a small tutorial that I found to be very affective.......http://tenthblog.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-how-to-enable-your-wireless-card-dell-broadcom-bcm4311/
<alistrone> ehi
<alistrone> hi guys
<Mark67> anyone else got a problem with wubi not starting at all? (9.04)
<Keypad> jtholmes: GA-P35-DS3P - ill look at launcpad
<koolkartik> marcel: no desktop effects, vlc crashes and so on actually problem is with the graphics driver
<skeeter_101> elenita:  let me know
<unimatrix9> hello all
<gartral1> lucian: sorry, was digging
<unimatrix9> how well does the c7-m processor perform with ubuntu ? any one that has such an processor in an netbook device?
<koolkartik> marcel: u there?
<zzxxzz> Is there an IRC channel dedicated to networking?
<lucian> ok, do you want me to repeat?
<gartral1> lucian: what kind of gfz card are you running?
<Boohbah> zzxxzz: #networking
<IHS_Intern> I have a few computers that either lock up or won't load x without jaunty, and jaunty is "stable enough" for me. I can't figure out why 8.04 and 8.10 wouldn't just fall back to unaccelerated graphics if they have such issues. But, that was only a problem before Jaunty was released.
<zzxxzz> Boohbah: Thanks
<lucian> can you tell me where to look for the details?
<jtholmes> Keypad, good come back if no hits there
<Keypad> Wow, I love this new notification system
<lucian> i know it's an onboard one, nothing more gartral1
<Minor723> We use a proxy to get on the internet, where can I put my proxy information in ubuntu so that everything uses it.
<Chopper> marcel "sudo apt-get remove compiz" dident work, i still cant open any direcoters
<Keypad> jtholmes: I couldent find anything :( Only a WOL Bug
<Boohbah> lucian: lspci -v
<Chopper> the only way i can do it is via konquer
<gartral1> lucian: open a terminal and type lsusb -v
<warddr> is there anyone who can tell me how to blacklist the system beeps in ubuntu 9.04?$
<jtholmes> Keypad, how many hard drives in the machine
<Keypad> jtholmes: 5
<InCrypto> jtholmes, does the mdsums need 2 be on the burnt cd ?
<koolkartik> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1     having same problem need help :(
<jtholmes> InCrypto, on the ISO file first  md5sum  jaunty...iso
<jtholmes> Keypad, r u using raid
<unimatrix9> blacklist system bleep http://blog.wolffmyren.com/2008/10/20/disable-ubuntu-system-beep/
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  sorry didnt get u
<Keypad> jtholmes: My drives arnt in a raid array.
<koolkartik> need help guys http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1
<Boohbah> InCrypto: you did burn the ISO as a single image file, yes?
<acecombat> Hey guys....I installed the newest Ubuntu onto a Boost USB stick and when I boot it off of the stick it still comes up with the live cd menu asking to install etc.  How can I change it so it just boots straight up and doesnt wait the 30 secs for language selection and then making you choose to run straight from source?
<jtholmes> InCrypto,  execute  md5sum  FILENAME.iso first
<InCrypto> Boohbah, yes
<jtholmes> Keypad, highlevel, what is basically on all those drives
<gartral1> lucian: having trouble finding the termianl?
<unimatrix9> koolkartik , do you really expirience an slower performance?
<dureyes> whats the verdict on 9.04?  I'm using 8.04 and with no problems..
<jtholmes> InCrypto, what is the name of the jaunty  .iso file
<lucian> gartral1: no, having trouble digging through the output of the command :)
<unimatrix9> stick with what works for you...
<khensthoth> dureyes, If there's no problem on 8.04 then stick with it.
<gartral1> dureyes: i would recommend 9.04 ONLY if you have the patience of a saint :)
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: yes definately no desktop effects etc
<unimatrix9> ok , i see
<Keypad> jtholmes: they are all NTFS drives, mostly large video files / disk images.
 * gartral1 facepalms
<unimatrix9> koolkartik, and there is no backports on intel drivers?
<InCrypto> its the i386 ver of 9.04
<jtholmes> Keypad, and the first drive has Windows and what else
<gartral1> lucian: your gonna have severe difficulties there, i gave the wrong command, its lspci -v
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: i didn't get it....
<dureyes> thanks..
<pirx_> hi! an IPSEC question. when i do a spdadd in ipsec-tools.conf and the local host is NATed, should i put the internal or external IP of the local host in there?
<jtholmes> InCrypto, paste only the filename here on one line pls
<enterneo> suggestion for a program to get gmail notifications?
<elenita> skeeter_101 nice, it worked! but I can't get " gksudo gedit/etc/rc.local " to run, it askes for the pass but then doesn't open gedit
<Chopper> I cant open up any directory via the gnome menu!
<koolkartik> unimatrix9:  http://pastie.org/462343     this is my Xorg.0.log file
<InCrypto> FYI guys , the CD just booted , i replaced the 5200 Gfx card with the 7200 GS .. also another wierd thing i noticed is tht the CD boots to command line with the Onboard gx card
<gartral1> elenita: try gksu gedit
<InCrypto> jtholmes, sorry ..one sec
<Keypad> jtholmes: None of my drives have windows on it.
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  : ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Chopper> on ubuntu 9.04 I cant open up any directory via the gnome menu!
<koolkartik> unimatrix9:   "(**) intel(0): DRI is disabled because it fails to run without freezing on i810 and i865G chips. (See LP 304871)"
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<unimatrix9> koolkartik : i was reading this : http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122657
<unimatrix9> to see if that shed some light
<InCrypto> FYI guys , the CD just booted , i replaced the 5200 Gfx card with the 7200 GS .. also another wierd thing i noticed is tht the CD boots to command line with the Onboard gx card
<lucian> gartral1:  is a via k8m800/k8n800/k8n800a gigabyte
<jtholmes> InCrypto, did u just the cd booted or r there 2 incrypto's
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  tht ws me only :)
<lucian> gartral1:  any other details that you need?
<Chopper> on Ubuntu 9.04 I cant open up any directory via the gnome menu!
<koolkartik> unimatrix9:  Looks like the driver is disabling direct rendering.
<Keypad> jtholmes: Ubuntu has one drive to its self. The others are just NTFS drives with random files on them.
<gartral1> lucian: not yet, lemme start digging
<lucian> gartral1: ok
<quibbler> enterneo-> just do a search in synaptic for gmail and you will find plenty
<jtholmes> InCrypto, ok  execute this command  md5sum  ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso  and see if the string that prints matches any of the strings in the MD5SUMS file
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  the cd just booted in GUI mode :)
<jtholmes> Keypad, so ubuntu is already on the machine?
<Keypad> jtholmes: The partition manager kinda loaded to 50% then the window closed, now theres a loading wheel.
<unimatrix9> koolkartic : did you look at the page i pasted? http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122657
<skeeter_101> elenita:  I would not worry bout that part......just undo the hardwire and reboot and check the wifi status that way.......if it works.....your good to go.....if not, plug back in and proceed from there.....
<linduxed> ive got a drive with 500gb space that i imaged with a 250gb image. i want to resize one of the partitions generated by the image to fill up the rest of the space, how do i do this in a safe manner (the drive is mission critical so data corruption is not an option)
<Keypad> jtholmes: Yeah I had ubuntu 8.10 on there !
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  i wanna try out the ext4 file system and also wanna migrate a users profile on a secondary windwos xp HDD .. the two being done simultaneously shudnt be an issue ..rite ?
<jtholmes> InCrypto, strange but now it boots?
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: and some more here http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-jaunty-904-intel-graphic-drivers.html
<jtholmes> Keypad, i like to start with the basics,  disconnect all the drives but the first one and see how the install cd acts when it comes to the partitioner
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  yes ..i swaped the GFX card
<TonyB82> hey all
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: any how , seems like a lot of hacking to get it done..
<TonyB82> does anyone know where python installs on ubuntu?
<Boohbah> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TonyB82> i'm going mad trying to find it :-)
<jrib> TonyB82: why?
<TonyB82> why what?
<jtholmes> will be at breakfast for 30+ mins
<jrib> TonyB82: why do you want to know?
<Keypad> jtholmes: Rodger that. Ill start ripping sata cables out then :D
<adnc> hello, i see brasero always in synaptic appear, but can not be selected to update. whats wrong with this?
<Rapachooie> hi all..  anyone know how to make the grey ruler markers in open-office "snap" to position al'la MS-word as oppossed to how they are by default and freely movable? it makes uniformity of tables nearly impossible...
<TonyB82> i need to apply a patch file to django
<dayo> i've set up and ldap server, setting up and nfs server, and want my nfs clients (which will  automount from the nfs) to authenticate via ldap. following this guide, where do i run the  installation of the ldap auth modules?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<gartral1> lucian: looks like a glx problem with that hardware, but im not finding a fix or drivers...
<InCrypto>  jtholmes : i wanna try out the ext4 file system and also wanna migrate a users profile on a secondary windwos xp HDD .. the two being done simultaneously shudnt be an issue ..rite ?
<Boohbah> TonyB82: in various places, what file are you looking for?
<dayo> setting up an* nfs server
<wall-e_> can anyone help me and point me in the direction on how to get grub to work with ext4 with 9.04 jaunty??
<koolkartik> unimatrix9:  i guess yes... well lets try
<elenita> skeeter_101 well that got gedit open, but it wouldn't let me edit it, so I went the long way around, gotta love the nautalis scripts though, get root here lol
<TonyB82> well the directory that contains site_packages
<jrib> TonyB82: dpkg -L PACKAGE  will tell you where a package installed its files.  However, the proper way to do what you want is to get the source deb, patch it, then build and install that
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<jrib> !source > TonyB82
<ubottu> TonyB82, please see my private message
<lucian> gartral1: I see
<JJOliver> Hay peeps. I'm running Debian and using IRSSI and really like it. Is there an equivilant for ubuntu?
<TonyB82> cool, thanks
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  i guess ill jus try it out and let u knw :D
<Rapachooie> JJOliver:  you can use IRSSI in ubuntu
<Boohbah> JJOliver: you may also use irssi in ubuntu
<JJOliver> Rapachooie: Boohbah: Thanks
<Rapachooie> np
<grawity> JJOliver: irssi works on all Unix systems -- and Ubuntu is even Debian-based.
<JJOliver> How do I install it on ubuntu is it still apt-get install irssi?
<Jabber09> Xorg is eating 934mb of RAM ? WTF is this normal
<skeeter_101> elenita:  is your connection working off of your wi-fi?
<gartral1> lucian: your best off going for a new gfx card, i could reommend one if youed like
<grawity> JJOliver: Yes, it's apt-get install irssi.
<JJOliver> grawity: thanks . . . i'm showing just how obviously I'm new to the whole linux thing (other than mac osx!)
<JJOliver> thanks again.
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: this seems to be the official way to do it, could you take an look and see if you understand it, and if its the correct soultion? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Jabber09> anyone?
<sproaty> What's the X utility which identifies mouse presses?
<grawity> JJOliver: If you're using Debian, then Ubuntu shouldn't be very different.
<dayo> JJOliver: yes. also check out this handy irssi over screen guide, i found the other day http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<sproaty> It showed a bunch of click info IIRC
<gartral1> JJOliver: theres really no difference in the packages ubuntu has versus the packages debian has, there even the same type (.deb)
<jrib> sproaty: xev?
<lucian> gartral1: I can't afford one right now so I'll just leave it at that. It's not that important at the moment, I'm not dying to use that AntSpotlight screensaver :)
<sproaty> jrib, that's it, thanks!!
<lucian> thanks for your help
<Rapachooie> hi all..  anyone know how to make the grey ruler markers in open-office "snap" to position al'la MS-word as oppossed to how they are by default and freely movable? it makes uniformity of tables nearly impossible...
<gartral1> lucian: too bad, geforce 9600s are $12 right now
<maxweel> hello
<Dillizar> hey one iso is broken i have reburn it and still doesnt work
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: i already tried that but it did'nt work   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<gartral1> lucian: better luck later today, if its softare, theres a fix
<lucian> gartral1: ok, i'll ask around to see if i can find one
<i3luefire> can "any" linux source code be compiled to work on ubuntu?
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<lucian> yeah, this bug is old, like 2007
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: ok , to bad
<Dillizar> i3luefire just one doesnt work
<Keypad> Back
<ril> salut
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: please ask again here, maybe some one has an intel card, i dont have one, so cannot be of much help...
<elenita_> skeeter_101 you tell me
<i3luefire> which
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: yeah trying to figure it out from past 3 days
<lucian> gartral1: thanks for your help, have a great day
<i3luefire> Dillizar, which
<koolkartik> : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1     having same problem need help :( ..........
<gartral1> lucian: not sure if its relevent for YOUR card, but do me a favor and see in aiglx is installed with dpkg -l | greap aiglx
<gartral1> lucian:  dpkg -l | grep aiglx
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: yes i read it, the problem is , no one has come up with an solution yet..
<lucian_> back
<koolkartik> unimatrix9:  huh my bad luck :(
<cole>      
<acecombat> Surely someone here can answer my question?!?
<lucian_> gartral1:  it seems the ant isn't the only screensaver with problems. ubuntu just froze on another one
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: i am sure its fixed soon, just a matter of time..
<gartral1> lucian: its deffinatly a glx error
<steveccc> does anyone know a good piece of software for ubuntu which takes a text file preferably a web page and then reads it audibly and creates a mp3 file
<koolkartik> unimatrix9:  If problem is not figured soon i hav to switch back to intrepid
<koolkartik> :(
<gartral1> lucian:  dpkg -l | grep aiglx  <-- what does the report?
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: maybe its in the buglist, then you can join with launchpad and get an mail about its progress
<lucian_> gartral1: nothing, no ouput
 * acecombat sighs
<koolkartik>  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_904_intel&num=1     having same problem need help :( .........just check it out guys...
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: yeah i'll do that
<acecombat> Can someone PLLLLEASE help me out with my simple question???
<tesseracter> serious problems here. gnome locks up after I login, i can use console, but gnome puts up applications, places, and system menus, but never puts up desktop icons or the status stuff in the top right. syslog doesnt give anything useful. where else can I look? ubuntu 9.04(just installed, it worked once or twice, now doesnt) core2 quad 2.5ghz, gtx280
<tesseracter> @acecombat !ask
<joaopinto> !ask | acecombat
<ubottu> acecombat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !helpme | acecombat
<ubottu> acecombat: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<gartral1> lucian: not sure what drivers you need, but having glx might help your on via internal hardware, so dont expect much, but sudo apt-get install aiglx
<acecombat> !ask
<gartral1> lucian: help even though you're*
<acecombat> am I mising something???
<acecombat> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<simple> grrrrrr
<simple> acecombat, I AM NOT YOUR QUESTION
<steveccc> aceombat: they want you to ask your question rather than asking to ask a question
<simple> i should really change my nick
<acecombat> i did ask the question
<lucian_> gartral1: it says it couldn't find the package
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<gartral1> lucian: the name changed, that's ok, i think i found some drivers
<tesseracter> i asked a question, and nobody had an answer. maybe you get more responses if you ask to ask :-P
<acecombat> basically I just want it to boot up as a live cd from the USB stick without having to choose language and run live option each time
<myk_robinson> anyone with a laptop notice it running a bit hot since yesterday's updates?
<acecombat> i dont know how the start of the usb boot is configured coz I couldnt find it in the grub info
<skeeter_101> elenita:  did you unplug the ethernet cable?
<cub> Hello? I need A bit of help, and from what I can tell, this is where I should be...
<gartral1> lucian: dosen't look like your card's supported..
<acecombat> !ask If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lucian_> gartral1: aham, so my option is to buy another card
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: i see , that maybe the direct rendering is disabled, the reason for this is, that if you enable it, the intel bug causes the display to freeze at an certian time
<gartral1> lucian: yeap... there are some good deals at buy.com and newegg.com right now...
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: its seems to be an know bug , http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<_infidel> hello, what's the difference between " (echo In subshell;exit 0) and (echo In subshell;exit 4)"? Thnx in advance
<gartral1> i could sell you a geforce mx 440... but i warn you, DONT try and play dvds with the thing....
<unimatrix9> These freezes happen particularly often on the i965 chips (359392). For that reason, desktop effects were disabled by default on this chipset in the final release. They will be re-enabled in a 9.04 Update once the problem has been fixed.
<cub> Somebody? Anybody? I'm new here, and not sure of what to do... should I just type in my problem and hope somebody notices?
<Pici> cub: Don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<skeeter_101> cub : yep
<unimatrix9> cub state question
<gartral1> cub: thats the way it works
<cub> I recently upgraded this computer to Ubuntu 9.04, and things have been going well. However, there is one problem that I need to solve. Almsot all the icons, in openoffice, Firefox, THinderbird, and other programs, are tiny. Not just small, tiny. Now, my mom uses this computer, and her eyes aren't so good, so this has become a really big problem.
<lucian_> gartral1: i bet the shipment is more expensive than the card. i'll see what i can find around here
<tatters2> I rarely visit the ubuntu community but but would i be a lone voice if I said I do not like kde4 desktop?
<gartral1> lucian: thats ok, its an AGP card anyway
<tesseracter> tatters2: im sure youre not alone. personally, i dont give a damn
<myk_robinson> tatters2: KDE4 forced me to start using (and liking) gnome
<Guest78268> hello everybody !
<bismark> i need some help. i have a workstation with 512 RAM, and 3 servers with 8 GB ram, and i need to share performance between my servers and workstation, first at all, ram
<ward__> if i ordered a ubuntu CD once, does that mean i get new ones every 6 months?
<erUSUL> _infidel: one returns 0 and the other 4 ?
<tatters2> myk_robinson: I have switched to gnome also
<ward__> there's a package for me at the postage office and uubntu is the only thing i can think of
<jtholmes> ward__, i dont think so
<ward__> (since its 0 costs)
<gartral1> tatters2: KDE4.2 is "floofy" thats all it is, its no where near functional, and takes WAAAAY too many resources
<cub> I need to find a way to make the icons bigger. I have looked in the settings of the programs and set the icon size to "large" or "x-large" but they are still so tiny I can hardly see them.
<jpds> ward__: No.
<ward__> jtholmes, jpds ok thanx then i have a surprise waiting for me :-)
<jpds> ward__: You have to file a separate order for a new one.
<sproaty> xchat seems v. different in ubuntu 9.04 now
<gartral1> cub: cut your display resolution a bit?
<unimatrix9> cub : only the icons or also the fonts?
<deany> this is annoying me now.  i can set a new wireless ocnnection up (hidden SSID and WPA protected) and i can connect, but when i reboot and it tries to connect it keeps asking for the wpa password, and the one thats there is one long set of random numbers/letters.. does this everytime.  It just wont save it
<cub> The fronts I can change.
<ward__> jpds, i ordered some once but the people did not read my order and i got 4 the same CD's lol
<laeg> is there a way to safely completely remove pulseaudio? i don't want to be left with no sound altogether
<_infidel> erUSUL: makes sense, got ot from a bash tutorial. Weird example. Thank you
<deany> its fine in hardy
<ward__> i needed 32/64bit and server and regular
<vegombrei> does ubuntu support graphics software like maya?
<cub> Only the icons don't seem to get any bigger.
<gartral1> cub: right click an stretch them
<cub> I can do that on the desktop...
<gartral1> cub: you can stretch in batches (i believe)
<cub> But what about Openoffice?
<erUSUL> vegombrei: yep there is maya for linux
<cub> And Firefox?
<unimatrix9> cub : take a look at your monitor settings, what resolution is it on ( 1024x786 ? )
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: hmmm yeah hope dis bg will fix soon....
<tesseracter> serious problems here. gnome locks up after I login, i can use console, but gnome puts up applications, places, and system menus, but never puts up desktop icons or the status stuff in the top right. syslog doesnt give anything useful. where else can I look? ubuntu 9.04(just installed, it worked once or twice, now doesnt) core2 quad 2.5ghz, gtx280
<enterneo> suggestion for gmail notification app?
<unimatrix9> koolkartik: i hope so too...
<vegombrei> erUSUL: can i sudo apt-get it ?
<cub> I know it is not me, as I have installed 9.04 on about four computers without this problem.
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: how will i come to know that this bug is fixed?
<Todd> enterneo, gmail-notify
<unimatrix9> koolkartik , join the bugtracker on this bug..
<rjharv> tesseracter: try removing your .gconf directory and .xsession* files from shell then log into X again
<erUSUL> vegombrei: nope; is a comercial aplication you have to buy it on a reseller... you can apt-get blender is a 3d app similar to maya
<unimatrix9> cub , one moment
<koolkartik> unimatrix9" Do  i hav to register somewhere ?
<cub> Ok.
<erUSUL> !info blender | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48a+dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9881 kB, installed size 25480 kB
<koolkartik> unimatrix9" how to join bugtracker
<unimatrix9> koolkartik , i could not find the bug on the tracker , i did search..
<georgi> hi all
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: :(
<jtholmes> georgi welcome
<vegombrei> erUSUL: hey is there a google earth for ubuntu? can i sudo apt get that ?? also how do i see the list sudo apts have?
<zamba> how do i create a file with a size of exactly 2048 MB?
<zamba> using 'dd'
<unimatrix9> cub, in nautilus ( open your home dir ) you can set some icon sizes too
<bazhang> vegombrei, from medibuntu
<erUSUL> vegombrei: yes; you have it in medibuntu
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<unimatrix9> cub  if you have Gnome open your home directory or type in a terminal nautilus and then go to Edit -> Preferences and from there you will see that you can change the icon percentage (the size of the icons on your desktop).
<djalmaaraujo> i'm emulating ubuntu over virtualBOX, can i see my other hard disks?
<KingKimi> Hi,, how do i view animated Gifs, the default pic viewer is not showing the animations..... what to install from synpantic ???
<bazhang> vegombrei, get the -data package installed first though
<erUSUL> KingKimi: any browser should be able to open them
<natschil> hello, I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04....yay!, but there are some problems. I had to close the upgrade while it was installing packages, and after that, when I rebooted everything seemed to work fine, and I ran dpkg --configure -a to finish the uprade. This installed all the other packages. What I was wondering is what I "missed" for the upgrade (i.e. what would update-manager have done if I had left it normally)?
<KingKimi> erUSUL, I want a PIC viewer .....
<KingKimi> erUSUL, what to install from synpantic ?
<koolkartik> unimatrix9: Is there any other way so dat i come to know that this bug is fixed.?
<georgi> djalmaaraujo: yes you can
<erUSUL> KingKimi: dunno
<cub> The icons on the toolbar are the only ones effected. In openoffice, Thunderbird, and Firefox, they are so small I can hardly see them, even after setting it to "x-large" in openoffice, notheing happend. My folder icons and desktop icons are fine, but anything on a toolbar (for exsample, Firfox's back button) is very small.
<KingKimi> erUSUL, :o
<georgi> djalmaaraujo: Vbox support share folders between host and quest OS
<djalmaaraujo> georgi, they should apper by default, but doesn't happened..
<kyttn> why won't my ubuntu recognize jpgs??
<cub> I have changed the text so it is very big. Might that be the cause?
<djalmaaraujo> georgi, YES, but when i share thoses folders, where they go? how can i access on ubuntu?
<rjharv> kyttn: what do you mean? Is there a particular program?
<jtholmes> zamba,  dd if=/dev/zero  of=FILE  count=1 bs=2048000
<unimatrix9> cub, the text is big, but the icons are small?
<georgi> djalmaaraujo: go to Network i suppose and there on smb shares you had to have VboxShared Folders
<cub> Yes.
<zamba> jtholmes: ok, thanks :)
<tesseracter> rjharv: tried that... .gnome, .gnome2, .metacity, .nautalus, etc all got deleted
<cub> But only some icons.
<wtv> djalmaaraujo: you have to install guest additions
<georgi> djalmaaraujo: not really sure about this btw
<unimatrix9> cub maybe set everything to how it should be and then work from that.. so font size is 12 normally
<djalmaaraujo> georgi i tried.. =/
<djalmaaraujo> hmm
<tesseracter> rjharv: i dont see xsession though, just .xsession-errrors
<djalmaaraujo> wtv ok
<cub> Ok... Trying that now...
<rjharv> tesseracter: try from the shell using sudo create a brandnew user and log in as that then we can work out if its your profile or the system
<djalmaaraujo> wtv, georgi thks.
<wtv> djalmaaraujo: for further support, you can try #vbox
<zamba> jtholmes: you must mean at least a couple of 0 more?
<gartral1> !info OOo
<ubottu> Package OOo does not exist in jaunty
<zamba> jtholmes: what you gave me created 2 MB big file
<gartral1> !info Openoffice
<unimatrix9> koolkartik , maybe ask your question about bug tracking intel in #launchpad channel?
<ubottu> Package Openoffice does not exist in jaunty
<Pici> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<tesseracter> rjharv: aite, i'll tell you how it goes
<cub> No, that does not work. The icons stay small.
<jtholmes> zamba, add three zeros to right of  bs= value
<natschil> anyone have any suggestions?
<rjharv> tesseracter: feel free to pm me.
<kyttn> rjharv:  i finally got into my external harddrive, and can access all files.  when i try to open a photo or image (all jpgs), it doesn't recognize them.  do i need a specific plug-in or something?
<zamba> jtholmes: yup.. did that
<cub> If only I could send a picture over this somehow, then I could show you what I mean...
<rjharv> kyttn: you shouldn't do
<unimatrix9> cub , it should work i just did the same, f you have Gnome open your home directory or type in a terminal nautilus and then go to Edit -> Preferences and from there you will see that you can change the icon percentage (the size of the icons on your desktop).
<jtholmes> zamba, did u get what you wanted
<rjharv> kyttn: do you get a specific error message
<KingKimi> i need a viewer to see animated gifs..... any help plz ?
<zamba> jtholmes: nah.. came out at 1953 MB
<unimatrix9> cub : use the standard zoomfactor
<enterneo> Todd, thanks :D
<fabio> it it possible to use mplaye or totem firefox plugin instead of the adobe flash plugin ?
<zamba> jtholmes: i'm setting up a file to be used as swap space for one of my xen guests
<unimatrix9> cub : use the standard zoomfactor and increase to 150 or so to see effect
<vegombrei> can you install ubuntu on a macbook?
<zamba> vegombrei: yup
<quibbler> KingKimi-> gthumb
<zamba> vegombrei: i think so, at least
<unimatrix9> KingKimi, or your browser
<kyttn> rjharv: "no images found in .... (gives ip/url info for device)" in an "eye of gnome image viewer" window
<KingKimi> unimatrix9, i want a animated gif *****VIEWER*****
<vegombrei> zamba: i thought you can
<gartral1> openoffice icons are not displaying... at all
<cub> On the desktop, yes. But I have no trouble with the ones on the desktop, it's the ones on the toolbars that are tiny. Stuff on Firefox such as "back, forward, reload" ect are much smaller then normal.
<ziroday> How would I add a command to be run every 5 hours?
<cub> But the desktop is fine.
<natschil> the 'ati' driver leaves my screen strangely blurred....does anyone know how to fix this? (I am using compiz, and I also noticed that it seems texture filtering is completely disabled)
<jrib> !cron | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<unimatrix9> http://xibex.blogspot.com/2008/08/view-animated-gif-image-in-ubuntu.html
<unimatrix9> cub , oh i see
<gartral1> i dont see a tray icon for pidgin either
<InCrypto> jtholmes,  everything seems fine now ..thank u very much for ur help :)
<ziroday> jrib: thanks!
<unimatrix9> cub , could you repeat the problem, i seemed to be on the wrong trakc there...
<jtholmes> InCrypto, interesting glad to be of some service
<cub> Is there any way to send you an image file?
<MerlinW> ziroday, crontab
<JavaProgrammer> what if one loose his password?
<Shaboo> I have a wireless broadband connection that dosen't let me port forward. But I want to allow someone vpn access to my network from there network. Would it be possible for me to connect to there network with a vpn client then my pc function as a gateway routing data over ppp0 to my LAN ?
<Shaboo> Or simpler methond if one exsists :)
<gartral1> JavaProgrammer: i think the laymen term is "you're screwed"
<tesseracter> rjharv: pm didnt get to you... testuser works! friggin awesome!
<JavaProgrammer> wow phenomenal
<Ne0WizArd01110> hello
<stefano> come si fa ha usare 1 web cam con ubuntu
<gartral1> JavaProgrammer: im not sure, maybe you can in 9.04
<JavaProgrammer> stefano parla inglese se no non ti caga nessuno
<JavaProgrammer> i'm in 8.04
<tesseracter> JavaProgrammer: you can get it back in local mode
<hbekel> JavaProgrammer: livecd, chroot, set new passwords
<Ne0WizArd01110> what software can i use to host a website in ubuntu
<scunizi> !es | stefano
<ubottu> stefano: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tesseracter> you need local access to the machine
<JavaProgrammer> ahhh no no i didn't forget the linux password
<JavaProgrammer> i forget the pass of this xchat
<cub> All my normal icons, like the ones on the desktop and the folders in Nautilus, are the right size- even if they wern't, it would be a simple fix. But the toolbars in programs such as Openoffice (such as the ones that change text size and color, the undo and redo, ect.) are really small, same for firefox and thinderbird (in compose).
<stefano> grazie
<JavaProgrammer> how can i get it back?
<hbekel> JavaProgrammer: oh, nvm then
<scunizi> !lamp | Ne0WizArd01110
<ubottu> Ne0WizArd01110: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Azur3L1ght> Shaboo: why don't you just create VPN tunnel between the 2 networks and then the PCs in the other network use your PC as gateway ?
<gartral1> i seem to be having problems with openoffice and pidgin, pidgin's systray icon is gone, and open office's toolbars are BLANK
<hbekel> JavaProgrammer: you mean your freenode nick registration?
<JavaProgrammer> yep
<JavaProgrammer> you got it
<windozz> is this the help channel?
<scunizi> Ne0WizArd01110: lamp is what you need to use to setup a web server.. easy to install.. follow the links or in synaptic use the "tasks" menu option to install
<hbekel> JavaProgrammer: ask in #freenode ?
<rski> this is the _party_ channel
<robin> nick ro86
<gartral1> !mislead | rsky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mislead
<JavaProgrammer> ok sorry guys i'm a very newb
<gartral1> !wrong | rsky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wrong
<hbekel> JavaProgrammer: although that's probably a faq
<windozz> i heard that you can learn how to install progs in ubuntu in a much more advanced manner, where can i learn to begin with learning?
<JavaProgrammer> ok i'll see the faq.. before to make other ppl pissed off
<JavaProgrammer> where can i find the FAQs?
<joaopinto> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<gartral1> JavaProgrammer: please dont swear
<unimatrix9> cub openoffice first then Tools > Options > View > Icon Size
<Azur3Light> windozz: use apt :) or aptitude
<JavaProgrammer> swering? i'm not
<windozz> apt?
<JavaProgrammer> !faq
<Dillizar> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<gartral1> JavaProgrammer: "piss" is a swear word
<cub> It is at X-large. No change at all.
<windozz> whats aptitude?
<JavaProgrammer> not that dangerous word
<Azur3Light> windozz: there is also add/remove programs in the main menu
<JavaProgrammer> anyway i'm going to that channel.. thanks guys
<gartral1> JavaProgrammer: its still rude
<JavaProgrammer> ok sorry
<gartral1> JavaProgrammer: np ^^
<unimatrix9> cub its not set to automatic?
<Azur3Light> windozz: aptitude is the package manager for ubuntu in terminal
<coz_> JavaProgrammer,  its not that the channel is uber picky  abouth language,, it is because it is a "family friendly" channel   ... many channel have this designation
<gartral1> ok i just had ALL my windows close/minimise buttons blank out on me... whats happening here
<cub> I set it to X-large thinking that the icons would, perhaps, get bigger. I was wrong.
<JavaProgrammer> ok ok np
<ugliefrog> anyone know how to fix video in vlc output is all white now...no one alive in their channel ever
<tommyboy> hi all
<gartral1> and all my meta-icons in the window-veiw at the buttom
<cub> Here.
<unimatrix9> cub : have you got it ok now?
<gartral1> ill brb
<cub> No...
<unimatrix9> cub , strange
<linux_guy> what is the command to restart the gnome panel?
<scunizi> !msg ubottu !decorations
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cub> But if this picture sends, it may help you see what is wrong here.
<linux_guy> !restart gnome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart gnome
<linux_guy> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Serenka> I want to install KDE from the Kubuntu CD on my Ubuntu system ... is that possible?
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Shadow_Sam> hi guys. I installed fireftp addon and now I'm try to copy a folder from server to my local computer. when I try download fireftp gave me this message: Failed to create directory '/var/www' locally.
<defrysk> linux_guy, in your terminal : killall gnome-panel
<Azur3Light> Serenka: it will be easier just to install kubuntu-desktop from package manager
<scunizi> Serenka: if you're hooked to the internet just "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal .. no cd required
<unimatrix9> cub : stealth firewall in my router is cutting the transfer off
<linux_guy> thanks def
<cub> Darn.
<Serenka> scunizi: I don't want to do it from the net ... can i do it from the CD?
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, u dont have permissions to write to that dir
<linux_guy> what is the command (3 finger salute) that willl restart the entire session
<javb> What is the best way to get the most of my ATI video card? On Ubuntu 9.04? (My card: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility HD 3670 [1002:9593])
<unimatrix9> cub : use http://tinypic.com/ or http://imageshack.us/
<Shadow_Sam> jtholmes: and where I look to learn to take the permissions? :D
<Serenka> Azur3Light: I know ... but my internet is super slow
<Kashopi> linux-guy: CTRL
<defrysk> linux_guy, killall nautilus
<D|3-H4rD>  /server irc.darksin.net
<javb> With the driver it installed in the installation, it has no 3d accel and no good resolution
<Kashopi> CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<defrysk> Kashopi, not
<Azur3Light> Serenka: i guess you can use the CD , just add to your source list the CD and then install it again from the package manager
<cub> Ok, give me a sec.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linux_guy> def there is a key combination i used before
<linux_guy> ctrl+shift etc
<defrysk> linux_guy, nope
<gartral1> ok a simple x restart was all that was in order
<scunizi> Serenka: maybe  .. never tried it.. you might consider looking in Synaptic and turning on the cd as a repository then put the cd in and issue the same command. . you could also unplug the internet from your machine to eliminate the possibility
<Kashopi> linux_guy: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, not sure with fireftp how you become sudo
<Serenka> Azur3Light: I did that a few times but there are no new packages showing up in Synaptic
<defrysk> Kashopi, nope
<linux_guy> thanks!
<Kashopi> sorry then
<ugliefrog> anyone know how to fix video in vlc output is all white now...no one alive in their channel ever
<Kashopi> i think it worked :P
<scunizi> Kashopi: that doesn't work any more in 9.04
<Kashopi> oh
<Shadow_Sam> jtholmes: but I cannot set this privilege to my user?
<whatvn> hi all
<Azur3Light> Serenka: run sudo apt-get update with your inet connection unpluged
<Kashopi> youre right, I remember I read that time ago
<defrysk> Kashopi, then he does not use jaunty
<Kashopi> I see
<unimatrix9> ok, have to go..
<leOn> hello
<cub> I think it is here: http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1992/screenshot1o.png
<unimatrix9> bye all
<Azur3Light> Serenka: then it will update the package list with the packages from the CD
<unimatrix9> looking at picture
<Serenka> Azur3Light: ahh ok ... will try thanks
<whatvn> I get this error when trying to install gyachi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160696/. ./configure script complete with no error. Please help!
<breakage> cub: ew
<gartral1> defrysk: if ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work, the try alt-SysRq-k
<cub> See the icons? That isn't what they should look like at the largest size, is it?
<leOn> i was wondering if i could get some directions regarding the "4gb seg fixup" problem while running an ubuntu dapper 6.06 LTS domU, in Xen
<defrysk> gartral1, yes , or make an entry in xorg.conf (my solution)
<Shaboo> Is there a console based program for configuring network setup on ubuntu server ?
<leOn> hello
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, not sure
<gartral1> defrysk: eh... nvidia drivers dont use normal xorg.conf
<javb> What is the best way to get the most of my ATI video card? On Ubuntu 9.04? (My card: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility HD 3670 [1002:9593])
<cub> Isn't there any way to get them bigger? My mom uses this computer, and her eyes require the icons to be big. I had no problem in Intrepid.
<Shadow_Sam> jtholmes: I download on my home/"user", it works. now I can do sudo mv right? :)
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, actually yes you can become part of the group that owns /var/www
<defrysk> gartral1, i have no xorg.conf , exept for the Option          "DontZap"               "false" entry
<LinuxApe> Becoming more and more certain that my jaunty upgrade from intrepid was a failure: can't print anymore, system settings app doesn't have the software manager applet, clicking on links in thunderbird does not open page in firefox, etc.
<whatvn> I get this error when trying to install gyachi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160696/. ./configure script complete with no error. Please help!
<gartral1> metacity is EATING my processor! wtf!
<DaveIngram> Hi all. Since upgrading to Jaunty, my sound has stopped working and I can't remember how I got it going last time... any ideas?
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, then download to your /home and move the particular file to  /var/www  using  sudo  cp ....
<Shadow_Sam> jtholmes: hmmm so I can check the group of /var and by chown I add my user to that group?
<Fumoh> yo!
<thiebaude> gartral1: you ever consider using another window manager?
<chmhd> how to join china icr?
<InCrypto> is there any way i cud upgrade my file system to ext4 without the need of a fresh install and retain all my config too .?? im using 8.10 atnm
<gartral1> thiebaude: like?
<defrysk> thiebaude, geez, not kwin ?
<mav2k> can someone plz help, i am using the latest ubuntu in live mode on my dell inspiron 1720 with the dell wireless 1505 card, i cannot get ubuntu to connect to my router or even display my wireless card even though it says the driver is installed and in use... any ideas plz...?
<DJones> !ch | chmhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<cub> Well, I have to go. I'll assume that there is no fast way to simply make the icons bigger in openoffice.
<chmhd> anybody can tell me ?
<LjL> !cn | chmhd
<LinuxApe> DaveIngram:  I found that going into the multimedia applet in system settings and picking the analog device as the output worked for me.  Seems to default to digital.
<ubottu> chmhd: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scunizi> InCrypto: no
<Whitor> Anyone know of a network monitoring tool, like Whats up gold? for ubuntu?
<Shadow_Sam> jtholmes: so I can be download direct to that folder...
<DJones> ah, its cn, not ch
<thiebaude> blackbox,openbox,fluxbox, icewm, etc
<DaveIngram> LinuxApe: checking now
<LjL> DJones: CH would be switzerland
<unimatrix9> cub : have you tried to set ( in openoffice ) it to automatic in both the tabs?
<pepperjack> Whitor: like packet capture or statistics?
<defrysk> thiebaude, the barebone wm's ?
<DJones> LjL: I didn't think of that, must try to remember !cn
<Fumoh> Bleh I keep getting a segfault whenever I try to su to root :\
<thiebaude> defrysk: yes, exactly, low on system resources
<LjL> DJones: or you can always use !chinese, language names work too
<need_help> Anyone using Qt-plugin in eclipse?
<thiebaude> there are a ton of wm's for linux, defrysk
<Fumoh> Anyone know how to fix this without rebooting?  I'm logged into the box via SSH, and i can't sudo shutdown.
<defrysk> thiebaude, i know
<DJones> LjL: Thanks, I never think about using the full language
<unimatrix9> cub : and "use system font type "checked
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, i would imagine so then  move / copy it to /var/www using sudo
<pepperjack> Fumoh: did you change the hostname recently?
<defrysk> if i would have a lightweigt pc i'd go for icewm
<gartral1> thiebaude: thats not my problem, metacity just spiked my cpu, and isnt letting go
<gartral1> defrysk: : thats not my problem, metacity just spiked my cpu, and isnt letting go
<Shadow_Sam> jtholmes: got it. thanks
<Fumoh> Pepperjack:  Nope, just tried to log in today and that's what happens.
<unimatrix9> ok really have to go, good luck all
<defrysk> gartral1, could be some glitch , try metacity --replace
<Fumoh> SSHd accepts my connection, but once I enter in a username and password I get disconnected.  I have a session still open from yesterday, but like I said, I can't su without throwing a segfault.
<gartral1> defrysk: still aint letting go
<Fumoh> SSH tunneling still works, because if it didn't I wouldn't be on IRC right now ;D
<defrysk> gartral1, any apps eating metacity ?
<gartral1> defrysk: seriously, it reniced to -10 i have pidgin and metacity seemingly eating eachother
<defrysk> gartral1, metacity should hardly show up (in jaunty)
<need_help> anyone using eclipse trying to install plugins from  a local location?
<pepperjack> Fumoh: ah. not sure how you would get around bouncing it if you dont have physical access
<gartral1> defrysk: its eating so much time my typing is lkagging
<whatvn> I get this error when trying to install gyachi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160696/. ./configure script complete with no error. Please help!
<kaveh> xmms problem - i've been trying to put flac plugins /usr/lib/xmms/Input is where I was supposed to place it - last time it was $home/.xmms/Plugins - this time xmms is not listing the plugin (i have both the .so and .la files in their), restarting computer / xmms has made no difference
<Fumoh> Yeah :\  Therein lies my dilemma.
<defrysk> gartral1, logout-in and see if its better
<coleys> I hate compiling ... lol \
<scunizi> Fumoh: there is a setting for SSH that will disallow root use.. I'm not sure where to point you to check that though.
 * defrysk has to afk
<amgarching> so how do I upgrade to 9.04 from the cmdline? This is a headless machine so I could actually also switch to "ubuntu-server" if I new how.
<scunizi> !xmms | kaveh
<amgarching> *knew
<ubottu> kaveh: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<genii> scunizi: I'm pretty sure it's in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Fumoh> Nah i've checked that, root logins are allowed.  Plus I can't log in as a normal user either, so it's something to do with whatever handles logins.
<jtholmes> Shadow_Sam, sure
<Fumoh> What does handle login stuff in linux?
<kaveh> i know xmms is no longer being developed, however many people still use it, it is a comfortable player that is small and uses little system resources compared to others
<coleys> What client for irc are people using irssi or xchat?
<kaveh> xchat
<Fumoh> xchat
<rski> irssi
<Halitech> xchat
<breakage> weechat
<pepperjack> a number of distros still come with xmms as default player
<Pici> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kaveh> my brother is using xmms with the exact same files in the exact same places
<sheryl_> my colleague just passed a laptop with ubuntu installed with his user account. How can i make install another new root account and delete the his one?
<breakage> xchat is bloated like ubuntu
<minimec> Fumoh: Depends on what you want. gdm, kdm, ar the login managers for nome or kde. user managment is done with users-admin
<pepperjack> sheryl_: you need to add yourself to the admin group
<Serenka1>  Azur3Light: still no new packages
<coleys> yeah... and for music players I use Music Player Daemon ;P
<coleys> I think im going to get irssi.. sec
<lotr1> how do i check the logs
<Fumoh> Well it's whatever handles logins that's segfaulting... I'm trying to figure out if there's a way to kill that process and restart it or something.
<breakage> if you want sane defualts go with weechat..
<pepperjack> sheryl_: that will give you sudo rights
<scunizi> kaveh: so is audacious which is a fork of xmms and I think will either use the same plugins or has their own of the same variety
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: do u have the kubuntu-desktop packege ?
<Fumoh> because I only get a segfault when I try to log in/su.
<Serenka1>  Azur3Light: I also tried through the terminal
<fritzz> Hello all, the is any drivers for creative audio board?
<lotr1> ok i got it
<fritzz> *there is
<Serenka1>  Azur3Light: well its like Synaptic is not seeing anything new on the Kubuntu CD
<scunizi> Fumoh: litterly with "su" ? on an ubuntu system?
<InCrypto> scunizi, also the MIgration wizard does not include THunderbird mail migration  . is there any other automated way of doin tht or do i have 2 copy the profile manually as extensively used everywhere esle ?
<minimec> Fumoh: try 'sudo kill gdm'. Are you sure that is the login manager. Could be the xserver too.
<DaveIngram> LinuxApe: You were right on.. that did the trick. Thanks!
<scunizi> InCrypto: ?
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: edit the /etc/apt/source.list and comment all other sources except the CD
<minimec> Fumoh: 'sudo killall gdm' ...
<LinuxApe> DaveIngram:  Like to help when I can!
<pepperjack> sheryl_: so what i would do is boot into a single user shell and then adduser sheryl  and then edit /etc/group to add sheryl to admin. im not sure about a safer gui tool for that. depends on if you have his username and password at the moment
<Serenka1>  Azur3Light: I reloaded the CD through the terminal and its all good ...
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: then run sudo apt-get update , and you are supposed to see only the one from the cd
<Fumoh> Unfortunately, when I try to sudo or su, once I type in my password I get a segfault.
<InCrypto> scunizi, Migration wizrad during the initail setup ..i have a winxp HDD ..which  has Thunderbird mails .. instead of copy pasting the profile i was lookin @ a more automated way of doin things ...is tht possible ?
<Serenka1>  Azur3Light: but then I do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it says it cannot find it
<InCrypto> cuz in 8.10 i did it manually
<sheryl_> pepperjack, i have it. how to boot into single user shell?
<Fumoh> It's whatever low level process handles logins that's segfaulting (from what I can see).
<GuestFBEB6E> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7175110
<hbekel> whatvn: try running autogen.sh instead of/before configure
<Coleys> Serenka1: did you update? sudo apt-get update?
<Fumoh> I'm probably just beating my head against the wall, but unfortunately I don't have physical access to the box right now so I can't manually reboot it.
<scunizi> InCrypto: well.. you could use the backup/restore feature built into thunderbird
<Serenka1> Azur3Light: maybe it will only work with the alternate CD?
<whatvn> hbekel: I run autogen already
<minimec> Fumoh: Please use my nick, when talking to me.. ( I get alerted )
<lotr1> how do check the error why a n application crashed
<InCrypto> scunizi, i have a seperate NTFS drive ..wud tht be faeasible ?
<Fumoh> minimec: will do, sorry 'bout that ;)
<minimec> Fumoh: <ctrl><alt>f1 should give you a console. Can you get that?
<pepperjack> sheryl_: well if you have his username and pass it isnt necessary. just login as him and then open a terminal and type sudo adduser sheryl or whatever username.  then gksudo /etc/group and let me know when you have the group file open.  this isnt the easiest way but im not too familiar with the fance graphical tools
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: go to System->Administration->Software Sources
<scunizi> InCrypto: can you still boot into windows? if so do that.. backup.. then boot ubuntu and mount the ntfs partition and "restore"
<Serenka1> Azur3Light: yep .. been there ...
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: there is option there for install from CD
<Fumoh> minimec:  Unfortunately no, I'm ssh'ed in to the box from work, so I don't have physical access.
<quaal> every time i restart my server it does this stupid fsck on a disk and fails and tells me to fsck manually or press ctrl-d to continue. i cannot have boot halted and have no way of ssh'ing to the machine. it has no monitor or keyboard. How do i remove this drive from the auto-fsck list?
<Serenka1> Azur3Light: yep ... there is the Ubuntu CD in there
<Fumoh> minimec:  Starting a new SSH session doesn't work either.  SSH gives me a login/password prompt, but once I enter in my credentials I'm immediately disconnected (from the segfault).
<Serenka1> Azur3Light: can I get the Kubuntu CD in there too?
<InCrypto> scunizi, thts manual :D
<lotr1> an application is crashing . how do icheck the error .is there any terminal command.
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<minimec> Fumoh: So you are logged in to that box now?
<scunizi> InCrypto: that's as automated as it gets with thunderbird
<rrockon> G'day
<Fumoh> minimec:  Yeah, it's a session I left open from yesterday.
<InCrypto> scunizi,  :D
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: yep just add the CD-Rom in Third_party Software Tab
<Serenka1> Azur3Light: thats what I have been doing
<Fumoh> minimec:  something happened overnight that's causing any new logins to segfault.
<rrockon> Hey I'm trying to access my Hard-disk from wubi, how is that done?
<minimec> Fumoh: If you killed the login-manager now typing 'sudo killall gdm' for ubuntu...
<Coleys> rrockon: Which distro?
<jtholmes> who had the slow  partitioner during install?
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: well i suppose this had to work
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: if there is no kubuntu-desktop packet try with kde4-base
<bartek_> j've got ati 4850 and j've got very low preformace i use ati's driver from official net page what j must do to change it ??
<Fumoh> minimec: Tried that, but GDM isn't running (I start at runlevel 3 and only fire up X when I need it), and anytime I try to sudo I segfault after typing in my password, so the command is never executed.
<Serenka1> Azur3Light: It mounts it and unmounts it and then it looks like its added in third party sources but not in the other area
<pepperjack> sheryl_: i looked up the gui way.  basically login and click System --> administration --> users and groups.  once that is open click the unlock button itll prompt for your password. then you can add a user and then click manage groups to add them to admin group and whatever other groups you like.
<Fumoh> minimec:  I'm starting to think I'm screwed until I can get home and reboot :)
<mobi-sheep> Is there a wiki for notify-osd where I can provoke one using command?
<minimec> Fumoh: So you rather have a sudo or user problem, and not a login problem...
<Coleys> Too bad there isn't remove restart "_"
<LjL> mobi-sheep: use "notify-send" (i think from "libnotify-bin")
<minimec> Fumoh: I mean you are logged in right now...
<sheryl_> pepperjack, Ya, i am currently reading as well. Thanks for your information. :)
<Azur3Light> Serenka1: if it is enabled remove all other sources , update and it should work
<bartek_> j've got ati 4850 and j've got very low preformace i use ati's driver from official net page what j must do to change it ??
<minimec> Fumoh: Does the logged in user have sudo rights?
<Coleys> bartek: Which ubuntu are you using?
<Fumoh> minimec: Well I say it's a login problem, because it's not just with su/sudo, it's also when trying to log in to ssh.  I'm logged in right now, because this is a session that I started yesterday before this problem came up.  So whatever process that handles authentication is segfaulting.  My session from yesterday still works because I was already authenticated.
<bartek_> 9.04
<bartek_> with all update
<Coleys> system > admin > hardware drivers?
<Fumoh> minimec:  Yep, I do have sudo rights.
<aliscafo_rotto> hi
<Coleys> Does it have ati drivers there? Im an nvidia user, but im assuming you would get your working ati drivers there.
<bartek_> yes but j downloadet and install ati drivers from official main page
<minimec> Fumoh: It doesn't seem to be a firewall or routing thing too, as you can see the machine, but not authenticate...
<Coleys> bartek_: Your likely better off using drivers supplied through 'hardware drivers'
<Fumoh> minimec:  yep.  Definitely weird.  Oh well, I'll just wait till I get home to reboot the machine.  I'll have to do without my proxy at work today ;)
<Coleys> There's probably a reccommended one, that you would be best off using.
<bartek_> ok i'll try thx
<mobi-sheep> LjL: Thanks.  That worked.  It's similar to notify-lib.  Just call the same thing. :)
<dd> I have a borked Mac-Mini and need some help getting it re-set
<jelly12gen> what is borked dd?
<minimec> Fumoh: Lt's hope for the best...
<Pici> jelly12gen: it means broken
<scunizi>  jelly12gen same thing as kafoozled right dd?
<dd> seriously borked. I have the OS X install stuck in the drive, I have grub seizing control of the startup process, but without any setup data for intrepid 8.10 server... and I'm not sure what's left on the drive after a 'helpful' techy decided to use gparted to delete various partitions...
<dd> if I could even just eject the CD, I could stick an ubuntu install cd backin
<jelly12gen> Pici: wow that helped him allot
<Coleys> dd, are you dual booting? or just using Ubuntu?
<Fumoh> minimec:  Thanks for your time!
<scunizi> dd: is there a little hole or slot on the front of the driver.. remove power and use a paperclip
<jelly12gen> dd: can you boot from usb ?
<minimec> Fumoh: np
<GuestFBEB6E> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7175110
<dd> right now, I don't care. I kust want to get back into the blasted machine
<dd> usb? nope.
<jelly12gen> fail
<dd> I thought that I had a USB ubuntu installed, but can't get grub to see the USB device (root (hd1,0)... and upwards doesn't seem to work)
<Coleys> dd if you still have mac installed possibly... you could boot into mac, and maybe your eject would work there. Or.. is the disc physically stuck?
<mbeierl1> dd: did you do the left mouse button on boot thing for ejecting the cd?
<dd> how coleys? Grub pops up, and that's it. Tried holding down the alt/option key to bring up the Mac OS default loader - no joy
<dd> yup
<Maximo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Coleys> hmm... is there an ubuntu desktop disk inside?
<gartral1> ahh that was fun, update manager had hung in the middle of the window creation process, which got stuck waiting for input...
<jelly12gen> dd really be more clear is it physical stuck or what
<Coleys> If so can you change the boot order before grub?
<Dillizar> i have a problem i have OpenGEU 8.10 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 will my opengeu became ubuntu or it will stay with the e17
<Coleys> by pressing esc or I don't know the keys in mac..
<BadEagle> HI! I'm running Apache on my Ubuntu, I'm connected to the internet through a router on DSL. How can I make it so people can connect to me through HTTP and browse my apache pages?
<mbeierl1> dd: space bar on boot?
<c0p3rn1c> I fergot how to use tty1 to connect to a remote ubuntu screen, it should be something like "ssh -XC -l username 192.168.1.4 && export DISPLAY:=1"
<Coleys> Yeah, answer jelly's question please :p
<rjharv> Dillizar: you need to wait for OpenGEU to update its repositories to 9.04
<Coleys> We neeed to know whether its physically stuck in your drive, or you are unable to eject it because you have no gui... ( I Dont know if macs have eject button on their drives)
<mbeierl1> dd: lastly, there's this link, see post by "Inkling" on removing the top of the drive to lift of the cd: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=233857
<lang2k7> can anyone explain how i download and install audio drivers?
<dd> coleys, no an OS X installed disk
<dd> Did I mention that it was borked! ;-)
<c0p3rn1c> lang2k7: !audio
<dd> I guess you're started to see what borked means
<dd> on a Mac mini there is no eject button
<Fumoh> dd:  better than being bjorked ;)
<Coleys> hmm.. Yeah I figured.. Try to boot from the mac os x disk
<dd> so, I could take the little monster apart... but Id rather not
<marco___> hello, how can i remove a wlan card which is shown in iwconfig?
<Coleys> and Install that... (Delete partitions, etc) And after reinstall ubuntu.
<c0p3rn1c> !audio | lang2k7
<ubottu> lang2k7: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mbeierl1> dd: to summarize?  you cannot boot, the install cd is stuck and because it's a mac mini (I hate those things when they eat cds) it cannot eject
<dd> Coleys - how? The alt key won't work (I have an aluminium keyboard, and they have "issues" at startup)
<Coleys> Definitly borked lol.
<dd> mbeierl1 - yup, that's it. borked
<Macfuddy> no matter how many times I swap it out and change it, ubuntu never reads more than 3.2Gb of ram
<jtaji> Macfuddy: running 32 bit ubuntu?
<mbeierl1> dd: taking the puppy apart isn't too hard, I'd give it a shot...
<DaveIngram> Can anyone recommend any really good video editing software?
<CrymeSeen> I love open source!!
<Coleys> Yeah try mbeier's
<dd> if I manage to physically remove the DVD, how do I then reformat the drive from an ubuntu installer CD?
<Coleys> open source roxxxx
<CrymeSeen> :-*
<rjharv> DaveIngram: check out http://ubuntustudio.org/
<LjL> DaveIngram: try going to #ubuntu-bots and asking "what's the best video editor", don't talke polls in the channel
<mbeierl1> dd: did you try booting into the firmware?
<dd> It's not mine. But I have my palatte knife to hand :-)
<mav2k> can someone plz help, i am using the latest ubuntu 9.04 desktop in live mode on my dell inspiron 1720 with the dell wireless 1505 card, i cannot get ubuntu to connect to my router or even display my wireless card even though it says the driver is installed and in use... any ideas plz...?
<dd> opt-cmd-o-f ? yup. No go
<Macfuddy> yes
<gwildor> using new ubuntu, my xorg.cong is now 'generic', has very few sections. is there any way to get back to the old, autogenerated way of doing things?
<mbeierl1> dd: yep, that's the one
<Macfuddy> I am running 32 bit
<DaveIngram> LjL: Thanks. I'll do that
<InCrypto> lol my noobishness  just changed the screen res to sumtin so large tht my card cant handle it .. how do i change it via cmd mode  ?
<jms32>  /join #php
<dd> no joy. Yeah, eject cd would be lovely. But not a goer
<jms32> OOps
<noon> ugh I accidentally ran $sudo chmod -R 777 /   and now when I try to sudo I get "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440"
<jtaji> Macfuddy: you'll need a 64-bit os the rest of your ram
<cllaudyu> any body got a clue why the sistem freezes after a 5 minutes of runing?
<jtaji> Macfuddy: ^ to access the rest of your ram
<minimec> gwildor: You can continue to configure the xorg.conf the old way... like copy/paste an old xorg.conf
<Macfuddy> do I have to do a fresh install
<cllaudyu> any body got a clue why the sistem freezes after a 5 minutes of runing? i have ubuntu 9.04...
<Macfuddy> with a new disk and stuff?
<mbeierl1> dd: I'm sorry to say that it looks like a screwdriver is going to be your only option
<jtaji> Macfuddy: yeah
<cllaudyu> any body got a clue why the sistem freezes after 5 minutes of runing? i have ubuntu 9.04...
<dd> mbeierl1, coleys : re my previous question, suppose I get knifing on this Mac Mini, extract the DVD, how do I then reformat the drive from an ubuntu installer CD?
<Coleys> Yeah you will need to figure out how to boot from disc once you get the ubuntu(desktop, or alternate) disc in the drive.
<mib_ceeoq8> hi which ubuntu distro should i use for starters?
<rjharv> InCrypto: open up a shell (ctrl + alt +f2) then as root edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the high res setting
<madMarco> ubuntu/kubuntu
<Coleys> On the desktop version there is software called gparted
<mbeierl1> dd: the ubuntu installer gives you partitioning help
<cllaudyu> hmmmmm...
<mib_ceeoq8> is kubuntu recommended or ubuntu?
<dd> righto. will get knifing...
<mbeierl1> dd: sorry to hear it, best of luck
<gwildor> minimec, well...i dont have one....no way to do it then, huh. any way to disable the new thing that is used (actually, what is the new config thing called, maybe i can google some info on that)
<pepperjack> mib_ceeoq8: personal preference
<Coleys> Yeah good luck dd!!
<rrockon> curse this laptop keyboard
<InCrypto> rjharv,  thnx :)
<jelly12gen> rrockon: ok
<rrockon> and it's lack of a proper pageup/pagedown
<alanbshepard70> My computer just crashed, how do I find out why?
<mib_ceeoq8> xubuntu?? howis it?
<jelly12gen> rrockon: so make a keybindings for it
<jelly12gen> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<mbeierl1> dd: do you know if this is a ppc or intel chip inside the mini?
<Coleys> I like xubuntu.. best on resources! :)
<hbekel> jelly12gen: :)
<jelly12gen> Coleys: lies, use openbox
<jelly12gen> hbekel: that didnt work here :P
<cllaudyu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rrockon> jelly: I'll probably check that out if I end up using ubuntu for more then "hey let's see if this works"
<rrockon> :P
<Coleys> im a liar :(
<gwildor> mib_ceeoq8, xubuntu is good, but if you have a decent computer, ubuntu or kubuntu will *probably* give you a better epxerience
<minimec> gwildor: What device do you want to configure? You could also use an old hardy live CD and copy the autogenerated xorg.conf...
<jelly12gen> gwildor: no , computer experience may vary
<mib_ceeoq8> is it true that my usb devices will work out of the box with the new ubuntu versioN?
<pepperjack> mib_ceeoq8: 256-512mb ram id consider xubuntu otherwise there isnt a compelling reason unless you just like it (i do)
<madMarco> can anyone tell me how to remove a wlan interface without removing (unplugging) it from the pc, i mean only in the list of interfae
<gwildor> minimec, mostly i neeed to enable SHMconfig, so i can use syndeamon to turn of touch-click while typing on my touchpad.
<madMarco> cinterfaces...
<dayo> from shell where is the "Recently Opened Files" list stored in gnome?
<jtaji> madMarco: sudo ifdown IFACE
<pepperjack> madMarco: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down?
<dd> Ah ha!
<madMarco> ah ok, thx
<cllaudyu> brrr
<dd> Tried a different mouse, and the DVD ejected!
<Coleys> nice :p
<cllaudyu> i get no answers
<mib_ceeoq8> ok will try the standard ubuntu edition then
<Coleys> Go dd go!! :p
<gwildor> so, i need hardy you say...i guess ill try that.
<minimec> gwildor: I have one of these devices in my laptop. :) I also changed the config... hold on...
<gordonjcp> gaah, why do they only have ISOs for download
<dd> so, I now have a less borked mac mini, looking at a grub prompt, with an ubuntu install in the drive.... how do I boot form the CD?
<faileas> gordonjcp: as opposed to?
<pepperjack> mib_ceeoq8: you can always install kubuntu-desktop also and then just choose between kde and gnome at login screen
<gordonjcp> why on earth can't there be bare disk images for Ubuntu?
<dd> thanks Coleys
<lotr1> is there such a comman as sudo aptitude safe-upgrade or similar
<pepperjack> mib_ceeoq8: see which one you like
<gordonjcp> faileas: bare image that can be dd'ed onto a USB stick
<mbeierl1> dd: it didn't boot from the cd?
<cuddlefish> help! I have an XFS issue...
<faileas> gordonjcp: oh, there's apps that do that i suppose
<Coleys> dd: Hmm... do you notice... like a display that says press escape to change options? When you first start your mac?
<gwildor> mindnull, asus eee ???
<mav2k> well thanks for ignoring me guys, this SUPPORT channel has been so helpful i must remember to call back soon when i have a more fitting problem, like what version i should install!!! If this is ubuntu's idea of support its not the distro for me!
<lotr1> how to filter the updates so that i get only the really necessary updates
<gordonjcp> faileas: yeah, but the apps are fiddly and hard to use
<jtholmes> lotr1 yes it is called  synaptic
<Dillizar> rjharv damn but i can install the 9.04 kernel ?? right just the kernel and it will be ok
<Dillizar> :P
<cuddlefish> dd: mac? hold "c" at boottime
<ugliefrog> is there a way to reset the video drivers ....like a refresh
<gordonjcp> faileas: and they're not installed by default
<Coleys> my laptop doesn't automatically boot from disc, I have to press escape at first screen, and then press F9 to choose to boot from disc.
<mbeierl1> dd: when you get the grub prompt, can you go ahead and boot and give the output of uname -a?
<jtholmes> lotr1, where you can pick and choose what to install with granularity
<lotr1> granularity what is that
<rjharv> Dillizar: you're likely to hit some dependancy problems with libc etc etc
<mbeierl1> dd: what ubuntu install cd are you using?  what version?
<cuddlefish> My XFS root filesystem is  acting strange...
<dd> cuddlefish: no, it just ejects the CD
<dd> uname -a .... hang on a tick
<Coleys> Can Openbox use compiz?
<lotr1> jtholmes i checked google and wikipedia no idea what granularity is
<Supersaiyan_IV> any1 that has despotify, can you confirm that the latest version from svn doesn't work with spotify's search functions?
<mbeierl1> dd: ok... the reason I ask is if it's a ppc, I think the newest ubuntus don't support it
<mib_ceeoq8> damn IE8 sucks so bad its slow fark
<dd> mbeierl1: unrecognized command - ubuntu 8.10 server
<Supersaiyan_IV> or if you have another version, does despotify work for you at all ?
<hbekel> Coleys: no, compiz is a wm itself
<mbeierl1> dd: uname ? unrecognized command?
<Coleys> your using the server edition? Any specific reason?
<dd> mbeier1: no I can't go ahead and boot.
<Coleys> Oh.. Silly me :p
<jtholmes> lotr1, granularity =  fine  as in multiple choices in the original message
<Rose-SP> alguém fala minha lingua?
<dd> I have a grub prompt
<hbekel> Coleys: you can use xcompmgr for basic compositing (shadows, transparency) though
<LjL> !br | Rose-SP
<ubottu> Rose-SP: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RRockon> Howdy ho!
<mbeierl1> dd: and the grub prompt does not have any bootable kernels, ok I get it
<jtholmes> !en >Rose-SP
<ubottu> Rose-SP, please see my private message
<dd> Coleys: yes, because I'm mimicing a remote install for dev purposes
<dd> mbeierl1: YES! that's right
<minimec> gwildor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160723/ This is a basic syaptic configuration that you can use as base. I changed the TapButton NUmbers and I don't have a 'disable click function' set
<RRockon> I asked this before, but I was interrupted... and couldn't scroll to look at the answer ;
<Rose-SP> alguem pode me ajudar?
<LjL> Rose-SP: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<RRockon> how does one use his HD in wubi?
<dd> mbeierl1, coleys: so I have a borked grub right? :-)
<lotr1> sorry jtholmes i dont understand what you  are saying
<Coleys> Yeah :p
<Rose-SP> alguém fala minha lingua?
<dd> are we talking doorstop here do you think?
<gwildor> minimec, thanks, ill see how it goes
<LjL> Rose-SP: SI PERO NO AQUI, EN  #UBUNTU-BR
<Coleys> Did you delete the linux partition from the live cd? Then reboot?
<mbeierl1> dd: when you had it apart, did you see the cpu chip?
<lotr1> !language ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language ubottu
<jtholmes> lotr1, you have a better ability to pick and choose what you want to upgrade using  synaptic
<_ruben> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<dd> Coleys: I have no idea what the fool did
<lotr1> ok jtholmes
<dd> And more to the point, I can't seem to find out
<Coleys> oh I see, lol
<javb> guys, im using restricted drivers from ATI, it works ok. BUT i need a better monitor resolution, but in the drop list, i dont have what i want. WHAT CAN I DO?
<dd> grub just keeps on getting in the way
<Coleys> Get gparted search it on google, and see if you can boot from that.
<Coleys> It's a bootable partition editor.
<mbeierl1> dd: well we should be able to get grub to recognize the cd and boot from that
<savid> Does update-manager no longer use the notification area?
<dd> cool mbeierl1
<savid> (in jaunty)?
<dd> Guide me, oh great one! :-)
<dougl> morning :)
<RRockon> I'm trying to use the NTFS disk that I installed wubi no... but I can't seem to find it anywhere...
<mbeierl1> dd: but I suspect you've got yourself a PPC chip and you have an Intel boot cd
<cuddlefish> dd: what year of mac mini is this?
<dd> nope, I think it's an intel mini
<cuddlefish> intel or ppc?
<shadeslayer> savid: i havent seen it till now,so maybe it doesnt
<cuddlefish> nvm
<RobLoach> savid: Have you noticed that you can't click on libnotify notifications?
<savid> RobLoach,  no, my other notification apps work fine (pidgin, xchat, network-manager)
<cuddlefish> Can you get into OpenFirmware?
<cuddlefish> or equivalent
<p-f> I would like to monitor multiple files and output only the last line that matches a certain pattern for each. Something along the lines of: tail -f *|grep MYPATTERN|tail -n 1, except that wouldn't work because one of the files might get updated faster than the other ones. Any ideas?
<dd> cuddlefish. no, it's borked. seriously f-ing borked. I can get to grub, and that's it.
<dr_ahmed> Hello
<Coleys> hahha
<dr_ahmed> I had a bug and need some help
<DigitalKiwi> swine flu?
<RRockon> lol
<tikka> lol
<shadeslayer> !bug > dr_ahmed
<ubottu> dr_ahmed, please see my private message
<cuddlefish> dd: hold option at boot-time. That should get into the internal boot menu. Click on the thing that looks like a CD.
<wutao> what is it?
<p-f> LOL!!!one
<p-f> sigh
<DigitalKiwi> that's a but isn't it?
<i3luefire> how do i use X-Sys an xchat plugin?
<morphus> hi do any one have some idea for solution, after clean install a ubuntu 9.04, and install "vlc" and "mozilla-plugin-vlc" , i can't live stream from some servers, i got that kind of pop up massage "unsafe option "rtsp-tcp" has been ignored for security reasons", vlc plug in works in 8.10 but not in 9.04
<tikka> !bug > dr_ahmed
<LjL> !info multitail | p-f
<ubottu> p-f: multitail (source: multitail): view multiple logfiles windowed on console. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.2-1 (jaunty), package size 141 kB, installed size 396 kB
<DigitalKiwi> s/but/bug/
<p-f> ubottu: doesn't multitail only support highlighting and not grepping?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Coleys> dd: Hold down the option button on startup
<dd> cuddlefish. Nope, it doesn't work cant get to open firmware, cna get to Mac loader. I have an aluminium keyboard and there are "issues" prior to MacOS boot up with it
<IHS_Intern> And, not really know what I'm doing, I put together this shell script to auto-install Folding@Home for myself, I havn't tested it. I'd like to know if I've done something terribly wrong first...http://pastebin.com/m3b49d0fb
<dd> cant get to Mac Loader via option/alt Coleys
<Coleys> borked. *-*
<poncepil_> join #eurix
<cuddlefish> What'd you do, hit it with a hammer? I introduced my HD to a magnet, it still gets into OF
<Coleys> LOL
<mbeierl1> dd: you at the grub prompt still?
<morphus> hi do any one have some idea for solution, after clean install a ubuntu 9.04, and install "vlc" and "mozilla-plugin-vlc" , i can't live stream from some servers, i got that kind of pop up massage "unsafe option "rtsp-tcp" has been ignored for security reasons", vlc plug in works in 8.10 but not in 9.04
<dd> some other time I would be HIGHLY amused. But not this sec cuddlefish/coleys.... sorry
<dd> mbeierl1: yup
<dr_ahmed> hey people I tried to open my synaptic manager and  update-manager both giving me this message "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/eg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<dr_ahmed> any one have Idea?
<LjL> p-f: multitail can filter lines based on regular expressions, check its manpage.
<p-f> ubottu: seems like it's ignoring my -n -m and -M anyways. I set all of these to 1 and it's still displaying more than one line per file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mbeierl1> ok, let's see what it recognizes... gimme a sec
<LjL> p-f: and stop speaking to ubottu, as he's a bot, not a person.
<cuddlefish> !pastebin | dr_ahmed
<ubottu> dr_ahmed: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mbeierl1> dd: try "find /vmlinuz"
<gartral1> hey ubbotu!
<mib_9dnrbcvz> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu Hardy and I'm trying to connect to some VPN using network manager applet (PPTP). I must config my firewall first. When I turn off my firewall (using Firestarter) VPN is fine, but when it's active VPN doesn't work. can you help me? I've tried with command in many google's results, such as http://www.fs-security.com/docs/ and ...
<Coleys> dd: I'd suggest reinstalling grub with its live cd... but Im thinking that won't work either.
<mib_9dnrbcvz> but they didn't work in my case
<p-f> LjL: bots need love too
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: are you sure you want to install that to the root folder? /opt/package is the place for software that can't be mapped properly to the FHS
<p-f> LjL: didn't notice you triggered it - irssi didn't highlight that line even though it had my nick in it
<jtholmes> dr_ahmed, sounds like some pkg manager is already running somewhere
<dd> mbeierl1: tried that already, and I get an error 15, file not found. How do I get to the CD from grub on a Mac Mini\?
<mbeierl1> dd: ok, try "root (hd0,0)"
<ernie_eu> hi is it possible, to have compiz-fusion with xf86-video-ati open driver ??
<p-f> LjL: at least -E works, thanks
<|PaperTiger|> I'm trying to upgrade from KDE 4.1 to 4.2. I'm following the guide on Ubuntu help, but I can't do one of the steps.
<cuddlefish> Can someone PLEASE help me?
<teekay> hi all, i need a little help i installed the whois package for mkpasswd however when i do mkpasswd -H help to see the algos i have its only lists des and md5, i would like sha what package do i need to install to get the sha algo for mkpasswd?
<Coleys> Is there  a floppy drive dd?
<dd> mbeierl1: I get a partition found at hd0,1 - .... but still no vmlinuz file found
<IHS_Intern> hbekl: No, not really sure. That's just where I have been putting it...but the rest should work?
<cuddlefish> sorry for the shouting, but no-one's even noticed me
<gartral1> |PaperTiger|: did you ask in #kubuntu?
<mbeierl1> dd: reading docs... gimme a sec...
<dd> COleys... nope. Mac Mini.
<gwildor> cuddlefish, ask again then
<mib_ceeoq8> what antivirus should i use for ubuntu?
<gwildor> umm, none
<mib_ceeoq8> why?
<mib_ceeoq8> the virus will attack me
<cuddlefish> My XFS root filesystem has a very strange bug.
<peter_> I got a problem with pidgin and libnotify
<IHS_Intern> Ubuntu doesn't really need one, unless you run wine..even then it's questionable
<|PaperTiger|> gartral1, I really don't know why I asked in here... Total accident. SOrry!
<gwildor> ...there arent any virus's
<Fersure> Hi all. I'm still having the same problem as earlier. dbus isn't starting up at system startup and therefore hal is unable to start. Is there anyway I can get dbus to go back to running at system startup?
<IHS_Intern> Viruses don't run natively on Linux
<cuddlefish> Any access to /var/log fails
<gartral1> !virus | mib_ceeoq8
<ubottu> mib_ceeoq8: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<peter_> Theres only a notification if the chatwindow is opened. Is that normal?
<ernie_eu> clam-av, mib_ceeoq8
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<gwildor> Fersure, there is a services manager
<idXx> hi, i need some help with a VPN connection problem
<Fersure> gwildor: yes dbus is enabled there
<idXx> i managed to connect to the VPN
<idXx> over PPTP
<gwildor> brb
<idXx> but i can't seem to ping any servers on the VPN
<i3luefire> if i use synaptic to install a plugin for xchat how do i use that plugin?
<teekay> ?
<mib_9dnrbcvz> idXx: I also have problem with vpn. what did you do with your firewall?
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: are you planning on running that as root?
<ernie_eu> i3luefire: should be available in xchat automatically
<idXx> mib_9dnrbcvz: i dun really have any firewall settings
<mbeierl1> dd: try "find stage1" ?
<Fersure> The thing is I;m having to go into Ubuntu's recovery mode at startup and start dbus myself with: service dbus start
<idXx> i can see it on ifconfig
<idXx> as ppp0
<snek_> idXx: are you using a different ip range than the one you are connecting to?
<cuddlefish> On my root XFS filesystem, any access to /var/log/* fails
<peter_> Anyone having problems with libnotify and pidgin?
<idXx> hmm.. i think not
<i3luefire> ernie_eu, like where would i need to click or what should i type to use it?
<snek_> idXx: lets say your office has 192.168.1.x as a range.. that means you can not use the same range at home..
<rjharv> peter_: i turned it off too many pop ups
<javb> ATI driver is working, but i dont have the desired screen resolution, how can i SET it instead of selecting it from the drop down list?
<idXx> snek_: i see
<c0p3rn1c> would it possible to "DISPLAY=:1 ssh -X -Y hgschmidt@toyo gnome-session" from a intrepid to jaunty pc?
<dd> mebeirl1: not found. but I'm still looking at internal hd0,1, not the CD
<peter_> rjharv: hmm and i get too few:-)
<idXx> snek_: i have them both at 192.168.1.xxx
<cuddlefish> thanks for helping!
<interroubuntu> hi all
<IHS_Intern> ﻿hbekel: the script? yeah, I was....I just tested, and see an issue...the $USERNAME is pointing at root.
<idXx> snek_: so i gotta modify my own network to work around it eh?
<interroubuntu> ufff este server sabe dios de donde es
<rjharv> peter_: in pidgin buddy list window go to tools > plugins
<Coleys> C
<mib_9dnrbcvz> snek: can you help me too? I want to use PPTP VPN, when firewall is off, everything is just fine. but when I turn it off (with firestarter GUI), it doesn't connect.
<mbeierl1> dd: ya, I'm just trying to see what we can find as far as filenames and such - I don't have a real grub here to test...
<snek_> idXx: yeah, switch to something like 10.0.0.x range
<ernie_eu> i3luefire: what do you need plugin for ??
<peter_> rjharv: yes
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: yes, and worse, those wget calls will run as root, too. very dangerous
<rjharv> peter_: and then find libnotify popups you can configure stuff form there
<idXx> snek_: oh ok. i didn't have that problem when i was on windows T_T
<Acedip> how to connect to another computer with ssh, my friend wants me to do something on his pc but when i fire the command it says connection refused
<ernie_eu> i3luefire: if you're tech skilled enough you can read all about: http://xchat.org/docs/plugin20.html
<interroubuntu> someone speak spanish?
<travis> hi there1
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: you should create a package to do this, and install the desktop file and launcher script in the appropriate system dirs
<travis> si yo
<travis> que necesitas?
<interroubuntu> hola travis
<travis> hola interrobuntu
<pepperjack> Acedip: if he is behind a typical router/firewall he will need to enable port forwarding to port 22. ah also he will need to have installed openssh-server
<shadeslayer> sorry about the rant that follows,but im starting to miss the look of firefox i was used to in windows,any idea how to get it in Ubuntu?
<interroubuntu> como hago para dejar este server irc.irc-hispano.org como fijo en xchat?
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: if you want to use your script, install to your home directory, as suggested by the install instructions
<peter_> rjharv: Its done. But the "bubble" only shows up when the chatwindows is opened.Very strange
<mbeierl1> dd: "find /boot/grub/stage1" ?
<travis> interrobuntu: te refieres a que autoconecte al empezar?
<ernie_eu> shadeslayer: can't you just install another skin ?
<interroubuntu> sip
<i3luefire> ernie_eu, the plugin is X-Sys it displays stuff about your system like os processor...
<snek_> sorry guys, i don't have any more time... work is over ;)
<Minor723> How can I make a fullscreen app only run on one monitor, not split between 2
<dd> mbeierl1: I'm not sure if there's anything on the internal partitions even!
<Geine> hi all
<pepperjack> !dualhead | Minor723
<ubottu> Minor723: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<shadeslayer> ernie_eu: well its not the same as it was in windows
<Geine> any one know how to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 using a CD of 9.04 ?
<Minor723> THanks
<rjharv> peter_: really odd, if you think there is something wrong you could delete .purple in your home directory however this will require you to rebuild all you account settings
<mbeierl1> ok, just checking
<peter_> rjharv: Ill try that
<IHS_Intern> I'm going to redo it and see if I run into issues.. and the package thing, probably would, if I knew where to start.
<mbeierl1> dd: so try root (hd1,0) ?
<ranf> Geine, that only works with the alternate CD
<gartral1> Geine: alternate cd
<peter_> rjharv: Thanks by the way:-)
<rjharv> peter_: no probs hope it works
<ernie_eu> i3luefire: http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys/usage.html
<travis> interrobuntu: te vas a network list, añades irc.hispano.org y en las opciones marcas autoconectar al comienzo
<Geine> so I have to download alternate cd, thanks guys
<travis> interrobuntu: conectarse automaticamente al inicio
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<travis> hey does someone know if concky can display png backgrounds?
<travis> conky
<dd> mebeierl1: nope, nothing at hd1, hd2 hd3...
<Fersure> So anyway to get dbus to run at startup again? .-.
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: well, you'd create a .deb package, which isn't really straightforward. I'd say go ahead with your script, but install into ~/folding
<ernie_eu> shadeslayer: well, It doesn't, but is it such an issue ?
<interroubuntu> gracais travis me has salvado la vida xddd soy novatillo
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: also, the user's home dir is available in $HOME
<lotr1> in the update manager why the list of changes is unavailable for almost all teh applications.
<travis> jejejejj
<travis> hey does someone know if concky can display png backgrounds?
<shadeslayer> ernie_eu: im just missing the theme,itll pass,i just wanted to ask if it was possible
<ernie_eu> shadeslayer: look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801078
<pepperjack> IHS_Intern: yeah im usually lazy and just install to home dir under like ~/local
<travis> nadie nace sabiendo interrobunto
<peter_> rjharv: Damit didnt work
<travis> interrobuntu
<ernie_eu> so it looks you can, shadeslayer
<interroubuntu> jeje si , pero merece la pena probar ubuntu, me ha gustado y creo que voy a dejar windows definitivamente
<shadeslayer> ernie_eu: thanks alot
<rjharv> peter_: :(have you tried the ubuntuforums.org ?
<ernie_eu> np
<IHS_Intern> hbeckl: so it'd be like.. mkdir /$HOME/folding ?
<peter_> rjharv: not yet. Just wanted to know that it wasnt how it was supposed to work
<interroubuntu> de donde es este canal?
<interroubuntu> de que pais me refiero
<hbekel> IHS_Intern: mkdir $HOME/folding is sufficient
<BadEagle> !espanol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !es
<mbeierl1> dd: did you try a find /sbin/init or something to see if it can auto-detect anything
<Extreme_b> hi, i have installed ubuntu server. and have set up to 2 arrays, 1 array is to stored the ubuntu installation file , while the other was array adds as a storage for iscsi. So my question is, what command do i use to access into the iscsi disk that i've set?
<ernie_eu> !polski
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polski
<mbeierl1> dd: or try find md5sum.txt
<LjL> !pl | ernie_eu
<BadEagle> lol
<ubottu> ernie_eu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ernie_eu> thnx ;)
<Extreme_b> hi, i have installed ubuntu server. and have set up to 2 arrays, 1 array is to stored the ubuntu installation file , while the other was array that acts as a storage for iscsi. So my question is, what command do i use to access into the iscsi disk that i've set?
<IHS_Intern> alright, thanks. I'll be redoing it a bit and trying again.
<gartral1> how do i disable this stupid tracker?
<interroubuntu> bueno, me voy a seguir trasteando, travis  gracias nuevamente, bye all ;)
<Extreme_b> hi, i have installed ubuntu server. and have set up to 2 arrays, 1 array is to stored the ubuntu installation file , while the other was array that acts as a storage for iscsi. So my question is, what command do i use to access into the iscsi disk that i've set?
<dd> mbeierl1:  yup. nothing. Sorry but I think we're chasing the up the wrong tree. Unless I can get to the CD from grub, looks like I'll have to yank the hard disk, and wipe some how.
<ikonia> Extreme_b: it's just treated as dumb disk
<travis> hey does someone know if conky can display png backgrounds?
<gartral1> actually, more correctly, how do i disable the tracker for JUST USB drives?
<InCrypto> helloo again ... a direct update to Ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 keeps giving me a Cannot find release notes . the server maybe overloaded since 3 days now
<mbeierl1> dd: I'm trying to get it to find the cd...
<Extreme_b> ikonia: but i have formatted it to the linux disk
<Extreme_b> ikonia: but i have formatted it to a linux disk
<InCrypto> any suggestions ?
<dd> mbeierl1: thanks for your help :-)
<oshua86> hey guys sinse i updated to 9.4 it gives me that I need to update bracero but i cant check the check box to update it, its grayedout
<mbeierl1> dd: you tried (hd1,0) or just (hd1)
<oshua86> why?
<mbeierl1> dd: for root?
<ikonia> Extreme_b: yes, so it will be presented as just a dumb disk on your system
<Xcerca> what is a command simiare to windows's netstat ?
<p-f> LjL: after some messing around with multitail, I still can't figure out how to make it display only one line per file. Any ideas? I tried -n, -m and -M but they don't quite do the trick
<ikonia> Xcerca: netstat
<Extreme_b> ikonia: anyway to access the disk to see the stuff inside?
<LjL> Xcerca: it's called "netstat".
<dd> both are fine.... but can't find anything
<ikonia> Extreme_b: mount it
<mbeierl1> dd: sorry - gotta pay attention to the meeting I'm in... afk
<Xcerca> yea,  just figured that out
<dd> no probs. thanks for your help mbeierl1
<InCrypto> anyone ??? :)
<mbeierl1> dd: wish it could have been more.  If only we could get to a boot device prompt
<ikonia> InCrypto: anyone what ?
<mbeierl1> dd: for the bios
<Extreme_b> ikonia: i have tried mounting it .. but still does'nt see the stuff in there
<InCrypto> ikonia, : helloo again ... a direct update to Ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 keeps giving me a Cannot find release notes . the server maybe overloaded since 3 days now
<guyzmo> hi
<ikonia> Extreme_b: what happens
<LjL> p-f: the command you originally gave wouldn't have displayed one line only, either...
<TonyBologni> heya. I installed 9.04 yesterday and it worked fine. then, this morning, fsck found errors in the FS (ext3) and repaired some stuff. then it worked again. suddenly in the afternoon the FS was readonly and now I can't boot because it can't mount the disk to /root with "EXT3-fs error" and all that stuff.
<TonyBologni> any ideas what to do?
<LjL> p-f: at least, not if the files are growing
<ikonia> InCrypto: can you browse the server and it's repos on http
<p-f> LjL: which is why I said it was wrong and was looking for something that could do it
<InCrypto> ikonia, servers namely would be ?
<mbeierl1> dd: you could pull the hd from the mini, put it into another box and install it there?
<guyzmo> how do I change file handling of e.g. spreadsheets in nautilus ?
<guyzmo> I'd prefer to use gnumeric instead of OOo
<LjL> p-f: well no you said it was wrong because it wouldn't work with several files correctly
<p-f> LjL: I guess I could use watch
<Zulhelmi> hey everyone
<ikonia> InCrypto: the ones in your sources.list
<InCrypto> ikonia, lemme check
<Extreme_b> ikonia: nthing came out .. becos i configured the disk for virtual center storage where all the VM(Virtual machine) will be stored in it.  i am able to see the stuff inside the disk only when i access into my virtual center and browse it, but on the local system, i am not able to see anything
<InCrypto> ikonia,  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/%20intrepid%20universe    The requested URL /ubuntu/ intrepid universe was not found on this server.
<DaveIngram> I'm having issues switching between applications that use audio... how can I just reset my audio device? is that an init.d thing?
<belim> hey. just wanted peoples opinion quickly. I have a 64bit compatible processor, is there any reason not to run ubuntu 64bit? Could I risk compatibility issues or anything?
<ikonia> Extreme_b: it's a vmware disk ?
<ikonia> InCrypto: there you go then
<InCrypto> ikonia, but i can browse the web
<pronoy_> belim: i would suggest 32 bit
<InCrypto> the other sites i mean
<ikonia> InCrypto: but the url you want is NOT on THAT server
<belim> pronoy, any reason for that?
<InCrypto> so u suggest i update my sources.list ?
<ikonia> InCrypto: yes to a working/valid server
<InCrypto> if so , can i plz get the links to the valid urls ?
<Zulhelmi> i'm new to linux thingy, used to run ubuntu on wubi but now i need an upgrade
<belim> pronoy_, sorry. any reason for that?
<TonyBologni> "EXT3-fs error" when mounting /dev/sda1 -> /root at boot time. anyone? please!
<ugliefrog> is there a way to refresh the video drivers...im having issues with vlc
<Extreme_b> ikonia: hm, i dunno whether it is counted as a vmware  disk. becos during installation of ubuntu , i set it as linux disk. then i just configured that as an iscsi disk to use it for vmware storage
<pronoy_> belim: suppose you don't have a linux alternative for a particular application........now a 64 bit os could mean less probability for compatibility of some non native applications...also i am assuming maximum people use 32 bit OS so the development compatibility is also an issue
<pepperjack> ugliefrog: try x11 driver perhaps
<gartral1> after pausing a flash video, firefox freezes and used 100% cpu for diskIO
 * pronoy_ is back
<TonyBologni> thx
<InCrypto> ikonia, would this be it ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-997890.html
<Extreme_b> <Extreme_b>hm, i dunno whether it is counted as a vmware  disk. becos during installation of ubuntu , i set it as linux disk. then i just configured that as an iscsi disk to use it for vmware storage
<zelhar> Hello everyone
<dougl> hello
<pronoy_> !hi | zelhar
<ubottu> zelhar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pronoy_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Paradigm_Shift> Good morning/afternoon/evening!
<belim> pronoy_, ok fair point, cheers
<pronoy_> belim: ditto
<Paradigm_Shift> are there any CLI masters present?
<ikonia> InCrypto: would that be what ?
<pepperjack> Paradigm_Shift: just throw the question out someone will answer if they can :)
<IHS_Intern> Well, I don't know how to get the launcher to work without a "hard" path. ~/folding and $HOME/folding don't work for it.
<incorrect> a lot of people i know ended up with a very slow system after the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, has anyone else experienced this?
<thiebaude> incorrect: not me
<xcdfgkjhgcv> My Wi-Fi connection is spasmodically disconnecting.
<InCrypto> ikonia, the list for the repo's
<zelhar> I upgraded to jaunty and now I want to upgrade my file system to ext4. Now if I first reinstall Grub using "Grub Editor" from inside my running OS, and then perform the move to ext4 using shell from a liveCD, will I be able to boot ?
<ikonia> InCrypto: thats someone elses list - I don't advise you use it, it has additional repos in
<pepperjack> incorrect: i think they would need to identify the bottleneck run top check disk io etc
<Paradigm_Shift> I am looking for a way to copy all files of a certain type from a series of sub-directories with the same parent directory to a different directory
<Paradigm_Shift> is there a single command to accomplish that?
<dureyes> Ubuntu restricted extras shows a popularity of 1 star, is there something better I don't know about?
<ikonia> Paradigm_Shift: you can do it with find
<Xcerca> Paradigm_Shift  :  cp *.mp3 /home/me/music  ?
<zelhar> any ideas ??
<pepperjack> Paradigm_Shift: offhand something like for i in `find ./ | grep .txt`; do cp $i /home/$USER/;done or somesuch
<pitbullthe1st> I need some help with kdenline is there anyone that can help??????
<InCrypto> ikonia, can u plz link me 2 a list with which i cud update 2 jaunty ..
<pepperjack> Paradigm_Shift: use `` not '' so either `` or $()
<ikonia> InCrypto: please try not to talk in text speak
<Paradigm_Shift> Xcerca, thanks. Suppose I have 50 directories that I want to copy form. Is there a way to have the command operate on all directories by issuing the command just one time?
<InCrypto> also noticed a weird thing ...my 81.0 does not show me a Ethernet card in "Edit Connections"
<InCrypto> 8.10*
<ikonia> InCrypto: please pastebin your current sources.list file
<zelhar> Did anyone see my question ?
<Extreme_b> hi, i have installed ubuntu server. and have set up to 2 arrays, 1 array is to stored the ubuntu installation file , while the other was array that acts as a storage for iscsi. So my question is, what command do i use to access into the iscsi disk that i've set?
<Xcerca> i think if you run the cp *.somthing command it applies to all subdirectories
<ikonia> Extreme_b: is this on vmware ?
<Extreme_b> nope the vmware is on another host . jus use iscsi on ubuntu to connect to the vmware on another host
<Extreme_b> ikonia:nope the vmware is on another host . jus use iscsi on ubuntu to connect to the vmware on another host
<ikonia> Extreme_b: is the data on the disk raw, or a vmware disk ?
<pronoy_> zelhar: do you mean to upgrade without formatting ?
<Xcerca> where is init.d ? /etc/init.d i though
<ikonia> Xcerca: it is
<Dillizar> !Xandros
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xandros
<seb__> zbla
<Extreme_b> ikonia: disk raw
<ikonia> Extreme_b: so what data is on it ?
<seb__> hi all
<IHS_Intern> any way to make a script start as root, do 2-3 things, then drop back to being the normal user, and not have to know what the name of the normal user is beforehand? or just make it ask for a password for those 2-3 things, and do everything else as the normal user?
<ikonia> Extreme_b: give me an example of the files
<Extreme_b> ikonia: virtual machine data
<pepper> hello :-) i am experiencing some problems with mounted UDF images / udftools.. i mounted an image containing an UDF like this: "sudo mount -t udf -o loop /path/to/image.iso /media/mountpoint". everything seems to work fine, until i try to copy the content of the image to somewhere else
<Paradigm_Shift> pepperjack, thank you for your reply. I almost missed them. I am not familair with the syntax you described. Can you provide a working example so that I can try and modify it to my environment?
<InCrypto> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m4eff2bf5
<Extreme_b> ikonia: virtual machine data
<ikonia> Extreme_b: how are you mounting it
<Extreme_b> check on the disk .. like example sdb or sth .. then just use the mount command ?
<Extreme_b> ikonia:check on the disk .. like example sdb or sth .. then just use the mount command ?
<ikonia> Extreme_b: please show me the exact command you are using to mount it
<zelhar> Prony: YES, I already upgraded and I want to keep everything
<pitbullthe1st> How dose anyone get answers in here with this much chat going on and someny users
<pronoy_> zelhar: ok go to partition manager
<scribawf> Where would I find info on a WiFi UM175 Modem (Verizon) for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Extreme_b> ikonia:ah .. i haven't touch on it for a long time, so sorry. just that my collegue came to ask
<ikonia> InCrypto: exactly what error do you get when you try to update
<Xcerca> pitbullthe1st  easy
<ikonia> Extreme_b: no problem, let us know if you get more informtion
<pitbullthe1st> how did you address that to me like that??
<InCrypto> ikonia, Could not find release notes THe server maybe overloaded
<zelhar> Partition manager from a liveCD or from my OS ?
<Diogo_Valli> algum ai joga savage 1 poderia me ajuda??
<pronoy_> zelhar : OS...jaunty right ??
<Xcerca> pitbullthe1st  easy
<aantn> hello
<InCrypto> ikonia, i cn do a apt-get update and no errors then... while from update manager some urls throw  proxy error
<Xcerca> :)
<IHS_Intern> brb
<ikonia> InCrypto: proxy error ?
<aantn> Is there an equivalent to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg that works with Jaunty?
<pepperjack> Paradigm_Shift: you can either script it like that using bash or use xargs. basically change the cp to an echo so you can see what it is doing.  so in a terminal type: for i in `find /home/`; do echo $i; done   so $i will be then /home /home/$USER etc.  just run find ./  to see the result. you could also do find /home/$USER/parentdir | grep .whateverextension | xargs -i cp {} /newdirectory
<msk> pitbullthe1st: its easy
<pitbullthe1st> It might be easy but its not if you dont know how
<pronoy_> zelhar: system > partition manager
<aantn> in the past I used that to add on higher resolutions, but I seem to be stuck with a lower resolution on Jaunty
<InCrypto> 407 authentication error ...but i have th right authntication ..did a proxy export vai cmd and it wrked fine
<pepper> it seems like, when copying files from UDF to ext/fat/whatever, ubuntu is not happy with files without any file ending. do you guys know anything about it?
<ikonia> InCrypto: the problem is your proxy - not the repo
<thiebaude> pitbullthe1st: all it is, over 1600 people, :)
<pepperjack> pepper: nautilus doesnt like it?
<ikonia> InCrypto: if you're getting an auth error - you don't have the right credentials/setup
<ikonia> InCrypto: you should mention that sort of thing from the start
<zelhar> JAUNTY it is. DO you mean "gparted" ?
<thiebaude> hi ikonia
<InCrypto> ikonia, i can browse via HTTP ... so it cannot be a proxy issue .. hitting apt-get update resolves all the urls
<pitbullthe1st> yes well i can see it would be ok if you can address them like you just did to me but how do you do that ?
<InCrypto> ikonia, i DO have the right credentials
<ikonia> InCrypto: http is NOT the same settings
<deever> on hardy, in time-admin, everything except the help and close button is disabled...
<pepper> pepperjack, yes, i get an error: "Input/output error"
<InCrypto> ikonia, didnt get u
<thiebaude> pitbullthe1st: if you have a question, just ask
<ikonia> InCrypto: you have to configure/tell synaptic to either use the same settings as your browser OR configure it manually
<Paradigm_Shift> pepperjack: thank you kindly. I am in over my head when it comes to scripting, but there is no time like th present to dive in and see how fast I drown! ;)
<coleys> cd
<deever> ...but i'd like to activate ntp, how can i do this?
<pitbullthe1st> I just did "how do you address people in here"
<InCrypto> ikonia, i see ...and wat wud be the ideal way of doin tht ?
<thiebaude> pitbullthe1st: we are here to help--if we can
<pronoy_> zelhar: actually all i want you to know is what is the partition name of the ext3 type partition......like /dev/XXXX
<ikonia> InCrypto: please stop speaking in text speak, I've asked you 2 times now
<InCrypto> my bad
<ikonia> InCrypto: "what would be the ideal way of doing that"
<zelhar> dev/sda6
<thiebaude> pitbullthe1st: like i said just ask a question you might have
<quaal> every time i restart my server it does this stupid fsck on a disk and fails and tells me to fsck manually or press ctrl-d to continue. i cannot have boot halted and have no way of ssh'ing to the machine. it has no monitor or keyboard. How do i remove this drive from the auto-fsck list?
<pronoy_> zelhar: good..........now go to the terminal and type sudo tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/XXXX
<zelhar> My Grub is installed in that partition not on the first MBR
<rjune> I'm trying to mirror jaunty, I'm pulling from rsync://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/ which claims to be up to date, but there are no packages in the synced directory
<pronoy_> zelhar: we'll update grub after this...
<InCrypto> any suggestions ikonia ?>
<zelhar> can I do that while the partition is still mounted ?\
<pitbullthe1st> ok I have a problem in kdenlive where it will not use the web cam on my laptop it gos to start it but then it fails the cam will work in cheese
<ikonia> InCrypto: yes, setup synaptic to use the proxy service
<pronoy_> zelhar: it is done when the partition is mounted
<DaveWM> what are the benefits of ext4 filesystem?
<DaveWM> is it faster ?
<DaveWM> heh
<pronoy_> DaveWM: yes it is faster...but it's still got some bugs....
<khensthoth> DaveWM, people claim it is. I don't really notice a difference.
<zelhar> i get this: "Please run e2fsck on the filesystem"
<khensthoth> DaveWM, if you want a stable system stick to ext3 for the time being. I've had several kernel panic on ext4.
<draginxx> How do I make grep output only the filename containing "string"?
<DaveWM> ah
<DaveWM> kewl
<pronoy_> zelhar: ok...if you want it done...do it step by step...now that you have done the previous command.........type : sudo fsck -pf /dev/sda6
<DaveWM> i'm using it on an eee pc atm...  with the ssd
<DaveWM> just wondering if there was a diff
<deever> on hardy, in time-admin, everything except the help and close button is disabled...even as root!
<bluepencil> Dave, how do you rate 9.04 on EEE PC's?
<deever> ...but i'd like to activate ntp, how can i do this?
<DaveWM> well,  live it sucks
<DaveWM> half the stuff doesnt work live
<DaveWM> but when you install it,  suddenly everything works,  and its pretty sweet
<bluepencil> Dave: i ordered 10 Dell normal lappies, very bummed about that with the news of 9.04 rocking hard on netbooks.
<pepper> my aim is to copy the content of an UDF filesystem to an usb drive / my desktop. seems like udftools /nautilus do not like files with no file ending, because those are not copied - those with file ending are copied :(
<DaveWM> although i'm still trying to figure out how to get the bluetooth to work right
<bluepencil> ah ok, sounds good though.
<DaveWM> and also i think the eee-applet doesnt seem to work
<DaveWM> but,  overall its pretty sweet,
<zelhar> I get this: "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<zelhar> SEVERE filesystem damage."
<bluepencil> im thinking about migrating most of the companies laptops to 9.04 from 8.04, you think thats a good idea?
<pronoy_> zelhar: carry on
<quaal> zelhar, it aint lyin
<DaveWM> one note though
<Pici> zelhar: You need to unmount the filesystem before you run fsck
<quaal> every time i restart my server it does this stupid fsck on a disk and fails and tells me to fsck manually or press ctrl-d to continue. i cannot have boot halted and have no way of ssh'ing to the machine. it has no monitor or keyboard. How do i remove this drive from the auto-fsck list?
<ikonia> zelhar: don't do it
<DaveWM> i did alternate cd,  and selected UNR as the only task
<ikonia> pronoy_: stop that now
<DaveWM> i wish the desktop looked like the login screen
<ikonia> pronoy_: don't advise people to damage their system
<DaveWM> the login screen is sexy...
<DaveWM> ;)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluepencil> Automatic login ftw! :)
<pronoy_> ikonia: i have done it before..and i didn't damage the file system
<zelhar> OK I am not doing it now, I will run a liveCD and do it unmounted
<ikonia> pronoy_: because YOU got away with it, you don't suggest it as the norm to other peoples
<pronoy_> zelhar: halt !! wait a minute
<ikonia> zelhar: very sensible
<zelhar> I just need to know how to reistall grub
<quaal> DaveWM, take a photograph of the login screen then make it your desktop
<pronoy_> ikonia: its just that i got the same warning and it worked
<DaveWM> hehe
<Pici> !wfm| pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pronoy_> ikonia: but i guess you are right
<ikonia> pronoy_: and I've just told you - because YOU got away with it, you don't suggest it as the "normal" thing to do for other users
<draginxx> How do I make grep output only the filename containing "string"?
<pronoy_> ikonia: cool....
<zelhar> I already have instructions howto upgrade the file system in this link: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<DaveWM> it could be a bit faster i suppose,  but i havent put in the faster ssd yet
<InCrypto> tht worked 2 a ceratin extent ikonia but now wen i clcik on check for updates the New Distro avilible is gone :s
<DaveWM> i'm probably gonna do that here shortly,  i just havent gotten around to it
<DaveWM> atm its on the standard 8gb asus ssd
<pronoy_> zelhar: if you want to reinstall grub : sudo grub-install /dev/XXXX
<coleys> How do I install scripts/themes in irssi :>
<Extreme_b> ikonia: here is the command; mount sdb /home
<coleys> (irssi is being a dolt)
<ikonia> Extreme_b: ok - that's never going to work
<illovae> coleys: put scripts into ~/.irssi/scripts/ & theme into ~/.irssi/
<pronoy_> ikonia: sorry for that
<jbwiv> guys, when installing jaunty I specified that my computer uses UTC (I thought it did). Now time is wrong. Additionally, right-clicking the date/time in the taskbar and selecting "Adjust" no longer provides the option to change timezone, etc...just time and date. How do I go about correcting my problem?
<zelhar> Is there any way I can check where grub is currently installed ?
<Extreme_b> ikonia: alright .. sorry for that
<coleys> Yeah, I've done that, and the commands won't work =/
<deever> on hardy, in time-admin, everything except the help and close button is disabled...even as root!
<deever> ...but i'd like to activate ntp, how can i do this?
<Extreme_b> ikonia: alright .. mind to teach ?
<illovae> coleys: /run nameofscript.pl won't work ? or /set theme nameoftheme ?
<Pici> !time | deever Have you read this
<ubottu> deever Have you read this: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ikonia> Extreme_b: I suggest checking out "man mount" to get an oveview of the options, but you'll need "sudo" first of all, the device files are in /dev - so /dev/sdb - /dev/sdb is a disk, not a partition, so if you want the first partiton as you can't mount a disk, it would be /dev/sdb1
<coleys> Wierdly no.
<coleys> is the theme supposed to change instantly?
<gartral1> thgis tracker-indexer is gonna drive me up a wall!!
<quattromag> exit
<om__> for some reason the fonts appear HUGE... resolution is fine, just huge fonts
<illovae> coleys: yep
<coleys> Im using the newest version of irssi .13 or whatever.
<Extreme_b> ikonia: so i just use mount /dev/sdb1 /home?
<coleys> Yeah, I don't know. Lemme get a different theme to test.
<Pici> deever: Sorry, that link is broken, see https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html instead.
<om__> see here: http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqzTUGS
<ikonia> Extreme_b: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home
<ikonia> Extreme_b: you may need to specify a file system if it's not know
<Extreme_b> ikonia: yup i tried that before
<sugi> How do I unmount my swap partition?  I am running off a liveCD now, I have open gparted and swapoff the swap partition, but how do I unmount that swwap partition? sudo umount sda3 <----- the swap partition is sda3 by the way.
<om__> the font is huge even when starting up ubuntu, but fixed when loading gnome... still huge in kde
<zelhar> OK thanks guys for the help I'm gonna try it out now
<shadeslayer> um,is this normal ?? : sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May  2 22:23:05 2009
<jbwiv> guys, when installing jaunty I specified that my computer uses UTC (I thought it did). Now time is wrong. Additionally, right-clicking the date/time in the taskbar and selecting "Adjust" no longer provides the option to change timezone, etc...just time and date. How do I go about correcting my problem?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: your clock is out
<shadeslayer> ikonia: what??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: your clock is not correct, it's in the future
<coleys> Humm.
<shadeslayer> ok,ill check that
<Extreme_b> ikonia: yup i tried; mount /dev/sdb1 /home
<coleys> Should I just use the... Irssi from the repository?
<illovae> coleys: maybe...
<ikonia> Extreme_b: I didn't say that
<Pici> shadeslayer: You can use sudo -k and/or sudo -K to fix it though
<coleys> I compiled the .8.13 from source. :x
<shadeslayer> ah..its back by 3 days
<coleys> brb!
<skull> hi
<sugi> ﻿How do I unmount my swap partition?  I am running off a liveCD now, I have open gparted and swapoff the swap partition, but how do I unmount that swwap partition? sudo umount sda3 <----- the swap partition is sda3 by the way.
<ikonia> Extreme_b: I said "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home" and that is assuming /dev/sdb1 is the correct partiton you want
<Swapy> how to install ubuntu server
<skull> i need info wvdial
<jhodgins> I installed wallpaper-tray and now my images are flashing at .1 minutes.  How can I purge all of the configuration files?
<shadeslayer> Pici: any idea on how to sync it to a time server
<ikonia> sugi: swapoff
<Pici> shadeslayer: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<coleys> Hmm.
<Extreme_b> ikonia: apologies, i know what that command mean.. i remembered before that i have tried that command ... sudo is just the root .. where i have already declared sudo -i
<sugi> ikonia: I did that sir.  I just to unmont after swapoff it with gparted. At least, I am told...
<Weems> Swapy: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/installing-from-cd.html
<quaal> DaveWM, take a photograph of the login screen then make it your desktop
<CradLeRcker> I have a problem with my audio. It was working before after i came here and got it fixed by manually compiling the alsa driver. If anyone knows why its not working again after a reboot plz help.
<quaal> er
<malik__> hi all,
<quaal> every time i restart my server it does this stupid fsck on a disk and fails and tells me to fsck manually or press ctrl-d to continue. i cannot have boot halted and have no way of ssh'ing to the machine. it has no monitor or keyboard. How do i remove this drive from the auto-fsck list?
<jtholmes> sugi if you are running on livecd than  swap is not currently mounted
<gartral1> this tracker-indexer is gonna drive me up a wall!! how do i kill it... permanently?
<ikonia> sugi: so whats the problem if you've unmounted it
<skull> hola
<ikonia> Extreme_b: ok - so what's the issue ?
<Swapy> thnks weems
<Extreme_b> ikonia: and i know where the partitioned is stored on
<malik__> what is this tinyproxy process owned by nobody running on my ubuntu box??
<skull> hay algun foro en español
<LjL> !es | skull
<ubottu> skull: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<skull> gracias
<skull> thanx
<Extreme_b> ikonia: but have tried that method .. but it is not working .. don't get to see what is inside the disk
<ikonia> Extreme_b: what do you get ?
<Swapy> can i configured ubuntu on microsoft base network
<ikonia> Extreme_b: does the output of "moount" show it as mounted
<skull> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> Extreme_b: "mount" sorry
<jbwiv> how can one tell if your computer uses UTC?
<Extreme_b> ikonia: yup it shows that it have mounted
<coleys_> ooo.
<ubuntuboy> Hello Guys
<ikonia> Extreme_b: ok - so what's in /home ?
<coleys_> Am I supposed to be using xterm? Instead of xfce4-terminal?
<Extreme_b> nth
<sugi> jtholmes: ikonia: I am trying to delete my swap partition and I am going off instruction I have found online. I was told to use Gparted, SwapOff it, and then Umount it. Then I would be able to delete it.  But as you have told me, using SwapOff unactives the Swap partition and unmounts it as well?
<Extreme_b> ikonia:nth
<jhodgins> apt-get purge isnt working
<ikonia> sugi: you don't mount swap
<ikonia> sugi: swapoff is effectivly unmount
<bassliner> hi there, did anyone experience problems printing PDF files after upgrading to jaunty?
<ikonia> Extreme_b: then there is nothing on that disk
<joelle> how do you install the ati drivers in Jaunty?  when i go to "hardware drivers" there is no drivers in there to enable like there was in Intrepid
<sugi> ikonia: Oh kay, thnak you for the information. The website was miss leading.
<ubuntuboy> I Have A problem whit Jaunty
<jtholmes> sugi and if you are on the livecd  swap on sda sdb etc. is not in use
<coleys> Joelle, have you done.. sudo apt-get upadte?
<malik__> what is this tinyproxy process owned by nobody running on my ubuntu box??
<ubuntuboy> Disappearance of some programs Like ubuntu Tweak
<elkin> joelle: what card?
<joelle> i have run update, my system is totally up to date
<ikonia> ubuntuboy: ubuntu tweak is not an ubuntu product, so when you upgraded it may have been removed
<msk> what is a NTP Server ?
<skull> quit
<ikonia> msk: network time protoctol server
<deever> Pici: so what actually is the time-admin tool useful for? ;)
<elkin> joelle: what grfx card you got?
<joelle> elkin: its an old radeon 9600
<ikonia> msk: clock on a network basiclly
<Extreme_b> ikonia: that's why i'm wondering what's wrong . but.. when i go into my virtual center , and select on the ubuntu iscsi disk that i have added, i can browse the disk and see the stuff that are inside
<jhodgins> wow
<jhodgins> thatr ati caerd is old
<ikonia> Extreme_b: what file system is on it
<Travis-42> Do iphones work in Ubuntu yet without jailbreaking the iphone?
<jhodgins> I have an ati 9550 somewhere..
<Pici> deever: I'm actually not familiar with that tool at all.
<msk> ikonia: ok...
<sean2009> hi can you tell me what the difference between 32 bit and 64 bit version of ubuntu is thanks
<elkin> joelle: you might the need the xorg-driver-fglrx driver, although it has been breaking peoples configs in jaunty
<Paradigm_Shift> pepperjack: I can get "find" to print all of the directories that have a file that matches. Now I need to be able to act on the found files. the command I used was find /media/pip/etree -iname *.md5 print
<joelle> yea it is an old card, it came out of one of my old boxes to build this one
<Extreme_b> ikonia: iscsi
<ubuntuboy> but I Want to Save Ubuntu tweak In My Pc
<ikonia> Extreme_b: thats not a file system
<Paradigm_Shift> pepperjack: so, how do I use that out to act on the found files?
<ikonia> ubuntuboy: get support from the ubuntu tweak web pages
<ubuntuboy> Disappearance of some programs ubuntu tweak and Limiwire after restart
<Extreme_b> ikonia: is nfs considered as a file system ?
<coleys> joelle: there might not be an ati driver for your specific card, because it'd older.
<deever> Pici: ok
<skull> how can i config dialup connection on xubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> Extreme_b: thats not actually a native file system, but it is a network file ssytem
<joelle> do they remove support for older cards over time?  intrepid had drivers for this card
<UnixOne> - hi
<ikonia> joelle: yup
<UnixOne> - I've got a problem :(
<pepperjack> Paradigm_Shift: might just do a find /media/pip/etree | grep .md5 if that returns the expected values then just add xargs so find /path | grep .md5 | xargs -i cp {} /newdirectory
<xcode> hello i have an integrated intel video card on my laptop and i cant get the desk top effects to run on ubuntu 9.04
<elkin> joelle: yes they do
<UnixOne> - it's regarding my soundcard
<Extreme_b> ikonia: ya .. so i just use the iscsi protocol and initiate the disk on ubuntu to share
<pepperjack> Paradigm_Shift: if i understand correctly what you are trying to do
<xcode> could someone please help me with that
<coleys> UnixOne which card?
<elkin> xcode: > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<klu> anyone know where to find "dust sand" theme for ubuntu 8.04???
<ikonia> Extreme_b: check the sharing permissions
<sugi> jtholmes: ikonia: Thank you for the infromation and the help. I am creating the new swap partition under the extended partition I just made.  Then I will proceed to install another OS on my harddrive. Thank you.
<shadeslayer> Pici: um,how do i update my time after install ntpd?
<giggidydiddley> Hello, my desktop froze, ssh still available, and I want to debug why desk froze, any ideas, pointers to info (8.10, x86_64, compiz)
<UnixOne> - I have one Audigy2 Platinum Ex, but it displays it as 3 soundcards ..
<Extreme_b> ikonia: so it is considered as a native file system too i think
<joelle> that sucks,  i dont want to downgrade to intrepid, i might have to go find a newer card to put in here
<ikonia> Extreme_b: no it's not
<Pici> shadeslayer: Read the page I linked you, all the information should be there
<elkin> joelle: there are drivers available for your card
<klu> anyone know where to find "dust sand" theme for ubuntu 8.04???
<SoulBlade> any colinux users here?
<jtholmes> sugi sure
<ikonia> SoulBlade: no, just ubuntu support in here
<frostburn> giggidydiddley, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SoulBlade> ok thanks
<giggidydiddley> frostburn - I found nothing in logs
<Extreme_b> ikonia: the sharing of permission works fine.. or else i won't be able to write the VM into the disk
<frostburn> giggidydiddley, dmesg?
<UnixOne> - however.. I have Kubuntu 9.01 I jussst want my sound from all speakers fellas
<UnixOne> - can you help me?
<frostburn> giggidydiddley, or ~/.xsession-errors
<pepperjack> !sound | UnixOne might be helpful
<ubottu> UnixOne might be helpful: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<giggidydiddley> frostburn - not their either, only thought would be screensaver???
<giggidydiddley> frostburn: will check...
<Paradigm_Shift> pepperjack: YOU RULE!! It worked like a charm! [note to self: save this info]
<UnixOne> pepperjack: I have pulseaudio selected...
<malik__> what is this tinyproxy process owned by nobody running on my ubuntu box??
<wheerdam> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<coleys> How do I use the scriptassist.pl plugin?
<illovae> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<illovae> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<illovae> !codecs
<pepperjack> UnixOne: im sorry im not too handy when it comes to sound. about all i normally do in the way of troubleshooting is run alsamixer from terminal to make sure all the playback volumes are up.  and make sure alsa-utils are running
<sjohn> Hiya :) since my upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, the audio master volume is always reset back to level 3 (of 100) AND muted, after each system start... could anyone tell me how to find out how to change that?
<Pici> !msgthebot | illovae
<ikonia> Extreme_b: the permissions used to mount a network device do not always work with the default mount options, hence why I'm telling you to check the share permisisons, the other thing I'm asking is what is the native file system on the device
<ubottu> illovae: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Dalamar> are ALL intel graphics chipsets blacklisted for desktop effects right now?
<illovae> Pici: oh thank you
<Xiong> good morning all -- i have an issue with wireless -- please see http://pastebin.com/m1310ec69
<khensthoth> Dalamar: No. I have Intel GMA with no issue.
<Xiong> hi DG19075
<khensthoth> Dalamar: What card are you using?
<DG19075> hi
<giggidydiddley> frostburn, couple of Warnings( GConf-Warning from gnome-panel, and nautilus:Unable to add monitor)  and then about 8 (npviewer.bin:xxxx) Gtk-Critical **: gtk-widget-[detach|hide] assertion ... failed
<Dalamar> khensthoth: im building a new machine and i just want everything as compatible as possible, i hear 3100 and 4500 series had been blacklisted for now
<pepper> !udf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf
<sugi> I need help editing my fstab.  I need to correct the data for the my new swap partition.  The fstab says the swap partition is on sda3, but that is incorrect. Because the new swap is on sda5 (which is extedned partition).  I need to add the UUID and /dev of the new swap partition. I think the /dev/ would be /dev/sda5.  But I found the UUID by using sudo blkid, the only problem is where do I put it in my fstab?
<shashank> hi
<giggidydiddley> frostburn - any way to add timestamps to the .xsessions - there are none
<jhodgins> cya later ubuntagators
<sugi> maybe ikonia or jtholmes maybe have a  clue on how to complete this new swap partition?
<Ravenkin> I have a question about programming.  If I create a program in Code::Blocks IDE and then compile and run it, it runs, but it never creates an executable?  Do I need something else to link it?
<khensthoth> Dalamar: Yes. X3100 is particularly problematic. They disabled Desktop effects on that card
<jhodgins> I fixed it
<pw-toxic> hi
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me how i can completely remove mythbutnu?
<pw-toxic> when i start up ubuntu, there is still the mythbuntu logo and login screen
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dalamar> khensthoth: okay
<frostburn> giggidydiddley, not that i know if, maybe?
<pepperjack> !usplash | pw-toxic
<ubottu> pw-toxic: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<pitbullthe1st> I have a problem with webcam capture in kdenlive my cam works in cheese but not in kdenlive any idears?
<coleys> Question: Do the themes only work within xterm, or any terminal?
<regeya> pw-toxic: what ubottu said
<coleys> (for irssi I mean)
<pepperjack> pw-toxic: also gksudo gdmsetup if you need to alter the login screen
<client> da
<ugliefrog> is there a way to refresh dvb drivers w/o reinstalling ubuntu
<pepperjack> pw-toxic: other than then removing the mythtv package that would be all i would worry about
<pw-toxic> pepper, big thx - now i can configure even more than i wanted ;)
<sugi> ﻿I need help editing my fstab.  I need to correct the data for the my new swap partition.  The fstab says the swap partition is on sda3, but that is incorrect. Because the new swap is on sda5 (which is extedned partition).  I need to add the UUID and /dev of the new swap partition. I think the /dev/ would be /dev/sda5.  But I found the UUID by using sudo blkid, the only problem is where do I put it in my fstab?
<pepper> you mean pepperjack :D
<pw-toxic> pepper, i have already removed all mythtv packages, but my login screen wassnt resetted
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<Pici> client: Any terminal.  FYI, irssi has its own channel here: /join #irssi
<pw-toxic> pepper, im sorry ;))))
<coleys> sugi... sudi apt-get install nfts-config
<coleys> Gui :)
<client> hai
<coleys> or wait.
<coleys> Wrong story. I:x
<UnixOne> pepperjack: hmm. it plays fine, but the center is silent.
<pepperjack> pw-toxic: ah. login screen is pretty fun to customize. id go to one of the gnome theme sites and download a cool gdm theme and then run gksudo gdmsetup to config
<UnixOne> pepperjack: altough volume is up
<sugi> coleys: but I am not using a ntfs partition?  No windows here.....
<pw-toxic> pepperjack, do you know a cool  website where i can download additional cool login screens?
<coleys> Yeah, sorry... was to quick =/
<pw-toxic> pepperjack, you answered my qeustion before i even could write my question ;)
<pepper> pw-toxic, try gnome-look.org
<UnixOne> pepperjack: I'd like to use multiple virtual soundcards simultanously, that would fix it
<Xiong> good morning all -- i have an issue with wireless -- please see http://pastebin.com/m1310ec69
<ugliefrog> is there a way to refresh dvb drivers w/o reinstalling ubuntu
<jhodgins> Yeah um, an apt-get --purge remove wallpaper-tray did not work, I logged out and logged in and installe dit, added the applet and its stil changing my wallpaper twice a seccond, so fast I cant' go in its settings on the panel -.-
<pepperjack> pw-toxic: ive always been partial to http://www.gnome-look.org/
<geirha> sugi: replace «/dev/sda3» with «UUID=the-new-uuid» in /etc/fstab
<coleys_> as
<dcomxx> how can i install netconfig on ubuntu ?
<jmpf> I don't do a lot of php dev -- is there a php5-rrdtool pkg out there? I'm not looking for cacti -- just straight rrdtool
<cx40ko> moin
<geirha> sugi: To test, run «swapon -s» to see what swap partitions are in use, and «sudo swapon -a» to mount all swap partitions listed in /etc/fstab
<sugi> geirha: isn't the new /dev/ important too?  I mean I know what the new /dev/sda5 and shouldn't that replace the old /dev/ in the fstab?
<dft> how is 9.04 shaping up in production for ppl
<geirha> sugi: you can use /dev/sda5, UUID=the-uuid or LABEL=the-label to identify a device node. UUID is recommended.
<UsamaAkkad> hello is there a solution for hp p1005
<jhodgins> join #apt
<geirha> sugi: If you use UUID, it will look it up under /dev/disk/by-uuid/, in there there should be a symbolic link pointing to /dev/sda5
<jhodgins> oops
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: is there a problem with a HP p1005 ?
<Baatti> hello, I installed xine and amarok, both are working fine, but now I don't get any audio on videos in my web browser.
<UsamaAkkad> yes it doesn't print but I can see it
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: is it a supported device in cups ?
<UsamaAkkad> ubuntu identified it but it doesn't print
<ubuntu_> My Ubutnu Tweak Programs has been Removed after restart
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: yes, I told you waht to do
<tobywuk> anyone recommend a nice screenshot program for ubuntu? Im looking for one with built in flickr upload support
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: sorry - not you
<ikonia> ubuntu_: yes, I told you what to do
<ubuntu_> i do what
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: that doesn't mean it's supported
<frostburn> tobywuk, apps > acces > take screenshot
<ubuntu_> I Have LImwire whit the same Problem
<ikonia> ubuntu_: check the ubuntu tweak support groups - ubuntu tweak is nothing to do with ubuntu
<UsamaAkkad> so what should I do? please
<ikonia> ubuntu_: limewire is also not an ubuntu pacakaged product
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: I'd check it's supported first of all
<sugi> geirha: ok, let me run this past you my last version of my fstab. the new line for my new swap in my fstab
<sugi> "1a4d9026-2eb704844-295a-04c7bdf00f3e swap swap defaults 0 0"
<Baatti> hello, I installed xine and amarok, both are working fine, but now I don't get any audio on videos in my web browser.
<ubuntu_> I Want to see if i can Find a solution
<UsamaAkkad> ikonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454657
<ikonia> ubuntu_: ok, well try the ubuntu tweak support groups, your going to have to re-insall
<JackSmith> Hi all, I'm trying to install the new 9.04 version from CD but when I select "Install Ubuntu" from the boot menu NOTHING HAPPENS... any ideas?
<ubuntu_> Ok Thank's
<UsamaAkkad> when I searched google I got like thousand like me
<Baatti> JackSmith, have you ran the 'Test Disc for defects' option?
<ikonia> UsamaAkkad: follow that guide then
<JackSmith> Baatti: no, should I?
<UsamaAkkad> ok thanks
<Baatti> JackSmith, that may be a great start
<JackSmith> Baatti: it has an existing Ubuntu installation on it
<ugliefrog> anyone here have a dvb card and use vlc?
<geirha> sugi: that looks correct. The following should print /dev/sda5: «readlink -f /dev/disk/by-uuid/1a4d9026-2eb704844-295a-04c7bdf00f3e»
<b|ab|a> JacSmith : Yes.. better u burn the data again with slow speed
<JackSmith> Baatti: selecting "Check disc for defects" results in nothing happening either - just checked
<natschil> hello, somehow
<JackSmith> the only thing that responds in "Boot from first hard disk"
<Baatti> JackSmith, then I suggest, as b|ab|a stated, burn a new image on a new disc, and make sure to use the slowest speed possible to burn with
<Baatti> hello, I installed xine and amarok, both are working fine, but now I don't get any audio on videos in my web browser.
<natschil> sorry, pressed enter by accident:) anyway... somehow when I upgraded to jaunty, texture filters don't work with compiz, any suggestions on what I could do to fix this?
<JackSmith> b|ab|a, Baatti: ok, great, I'll try that - thanks!!
<Baatti> JackSmith, you're welcome
<b|ab|a> <JackSmith> :D
<sugi> geirha: it did indeed ?f3e, /dev/sda5?  thank you sir for your time.
<sjohn> again, does anyone know why Ubuntu 9.04 would reset the audio master volume to 3 AND mute it on system restarts?
<geirha> sugi: no problem.
<Baatti> sjohn there was someone in here yesterday with the same problem, not sure why it happens or how to fix it
<sjohn> Baatti: is it filed on the Ubuntu bugtracker already?
<Schnitz> hi all
<needhelp> im sorry for this really super noob question but i just got ubutu 9.04 and i have no idea how to adjust the screen resolution?
<Baatti> sjohn haven't checked... I'm a linux gnewb still :(
<Schnitz> does anybody know a page that summarizes the current trouble regarding fglrx?
<sjohn> needhelp: I think you might be able to do that in the Gnome Control Center?
<pitbullthe1st> I have a problem with webcam capture in kdenlive my cam works in cheese but not in kdenlive any idears?
<needhelp> where is this control center?
<jhodgins> rm -rf /?
<Baatti> needhelp, System>Preferances>Desktop Resolution
<ikonia> jhodgins: what ?
<sjohn> needhelp: do you know how to start arbitrary programs, i.e. from the command line?
<ikonia> jhodgins: why did you say that
<genii> jhodgins: Don't do that please
<jhodgins> I was wondering what would happen if I ran that
<sjohn> Baatti: well, or like that ;) I didn't know the menu way anymore as I am just running fluxbox..
<Baatti> needhelp, I'm sorry, System>Preferances>Display
<ikonia> jhodgins: then why did you ask what would happen - instead of just typing that in the channel
<needhelp> i found it. it's system -> preferences -> display
<cousteau> what problems may have a real-time kernel?
<needhelp> thanx !
<jhodgins> Cause I saw it
<jhodgins> I was wondering what it did
<Baatti> needhelp, you're welcome
<Baatti> Anyone have ideas on why my flash won't play audio now that I've installed Amarok2 and Xine?
<ikonia> jhodgins: please see your pm
<jhodgins> No I heard it was bad, so
<amaafui> hey, is there a software to make video files smaller? like 80 mb files to 10 or 20 mb?
<Baatti> I've ran sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree ... that didn't solve the problem
<NcA^> anyone suggest a good music player for managing large collections that's got a good graphical EQ?
<NcA^> using rhythmbox atm
<Baatti> I like Amarok2, but you'll need Xine as well for Amarok2 to function properly
<IntangibleLiquid> just installed jaunty on a Dell 1420. the intel X3100 (i965) doesn't seem to work, compiz cannot be enabled, xorg looks very much like "configured abc". What am I supposed to do? the intel driver is installed, i915 is working,
<NcA^> has it got a decent library feature?
<coleys_> Use Music Player daemon :P
<rjharv> ntangibleLiquid: its the graphics driver is blacklisted for compiz
<Baatti> Amarok2 uses a tree system in your library and media devices to locate your music. You can double click them or use the Right Click for different options
<IntangibleLiquid> rjharv, why? :(
<amaafui> hey, is there a software to make video files smaller? like 80 mb files to 10 or 20 mb??
<rjharv> IntangibleLiquid: if you want to enable it create a file .config/compiz/compiz-manager and in there put SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<rjharv> IntangibleLiquid: its deemed as unstable
<JackSmith> b|ab|a, Baatti: it's working now with the new disk burned at a slower speed --- thnx again!!
<Baatti> JackSmith, congratulations! and you're welcome
<b|ab|a> <JackSmith> nice!!
<myddrn> amaafui: depends on the file and how it's encoded to begin with, basically you'd be increasing the compression, so quality would go down
<aquachica> Hi. I am having an issue with Abiword.  I recently upgraded to Jaunty from Intrepid and Abiword 2.6.6 now leaves pixels underneath each line of text that I write.
<aquachica> Everything was working fine in Intrepid.  I was wondering if this bug has been reported or not and if there is a fix.
<NcA^> hmmz, Amarok is all KDE-y
<Baatti> yes, the only thing I don't like about it
<dimm> hello
<rjharv> hello dimm
<IntangibleLiquid> rjharv, ok, reading a thread on the forum about this issue, thanks for the lead
<dimm> please answer to me. can i have two interfaces (ppp0 and ppp1) with different ip using one adsl-modem?
<NcA^> looks like it's iPod-y friendly too
<NcA^> :/
<jhodgins> Its funny seeing wallpapers go by so fast lol.
<NcA^> <- FLAC/320 man
<rjharv> dimm: not that i know of
<Baatti> NcA^, correct, that's the reason I like it
<rjharv> IntangibleLiquid: nps
<dcomxx> can someone tell me how i can install netconfig.h and netdir.h ?
<dimm> rjharv, but i was have this
<edea86> Hi there. I updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and now my desktop icons are missing. The folder /home/myname/Escritorio is still there, with all my icons. (escritorio=desktop)
<rjharv> dimm: are you refering to one dial up connections but with two IP's
<NcA^> any good words for Aqualung?
<kinematics> Hi, I have gusty on some pseudo-server and Gusty is not supported any more. Would you recomend me to "on-line" upgrade or complete reinstallation?
<ugliefrog> is there a reset command for DVB cards from the terminal
<rjharv> kinematics: i'd not go from gutsy to jaunty its too big of a jump do it in stages or completely reinstall
<kinematics> ...building whole system again wouldn`t be comfortable for me..
<eXgame> How to install ati radeon x1650 sapphire drivers to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<rjharv> kinematics: upgrade one step at  time then
<ralmar> Hey guys I currently have ubuntu 8.10 and wanted to know if there were any dangers or things that could go wrong or programs like vmware that could stop working if i upgraded with the alternate cd to 9.04. Thanks
<kinematics> rjharv:no, I mean upgrade to - Hardy, for example..
<blip-> hi, I'm getting this error when updating the apt cache.     W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com intrepid-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40 976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>   any idea why ?
<Pici> !releasenotes | ralmar make sure you rad the release notes:
<ubottu> ralmar make sure you rad the release notes:: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Baatti> Can I please have some assistance with an audio issue? Videos were playing fine on my web browser. I then installed Xine and Amarok 2, and now the audio on my web browser no longer works
<eXgame> How to install ati radeon x1650 sapphire drivers to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<edea86>  I updated from 8.10 to 9.04 and now my desktop icons are missing. The folder /home/myname/Escritorio is still there, with all my icons. (escritorio=desktop).
<NetLarIrvine> How would 9.04 run on a 2.0 Pentium 4 with 1 GB Ram?
<edea86> How can I recover the icons?
<rjharv> kinematics: ok edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace gutsy with hardy then do a apt-get update followed by apt-get dist-upgrade
<pepperjack> ralmar: possibly but you would only need to re-run the vmware config script i think
<NetLarIrvine> Would it be sluggish?
<ralmar> paperjack thanks
<NcA^> NetLarIrvine, it'd be OK, can try Xubuntu if it's too slow
<eXgame> How to install ati radeon x1650 sapphire drivers to ubuntu 9.04 ?
<hateball> NetLarIrvine: You should have no issues for "normal" usage
<NetLarIrvine> Well i just dont want to under buy a box
<unixluser> grrrr, why is ~/Desktop still intact despite removing it?
<b|ab|a> <eXgame> sorry, my card was nvidia :(
<unixluser> i changed save dir to elsewhere, and selected 'save to..' option
<unixluser> (i don't use any DE)
<rjharv> eXgame: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NetLarIrvine> I am just looking for some cheap box that will run 9.04 well
<Baatti> Can I please have some assistance with an audio issue? Videos were playing fine on my web browser. I then installed Xine and Amarok 2, and now the audio on my web browser no longer works
<sugi> geirha: I am having some issues, I am not sure if my new swap partition is being actived.  If i input swapon -s (it shows me the all the information for my swap partition) and if I input swapon -a. (it returns with no errors) from a LIVECD everything is fine.... but IF i input swapon -s and swapon -a from the actually OS swapon -s returns with no swap partition and swapon -a says somehting about the UUID being incorrect. I am not sure on th
<hateball> NetLarIrvine: adding another GB of ram shouldnt be too costly, and would make it a lot nicer
<eXgame> rjharv, no explanation for 9.04 ubuntu
<NetLarIrvine> ok
<kinematics> rjharv: I thought "apt-get dist-upgrade" is only nessesery and that it would replace my source.list. So is the editting of sources.list really nessesery?
<pepperjack> NetLarIrvine: more ram, sata hd imo
<rjharv> eXgame: it should be pretty much the same as 8.10 to be honest
<snek> sugi, check your /etc/fstab file to see if the uuid for the swap there matches the one from blkid
<eXgame> rjharv, okie, ill try
<rjharv> kinematics: editing that file tells apt-get dist-upgrade what version to upgrade too
<sugi> geirha: btw, int he fstab, the line for my swap aprtition is now set to "/dev/sda5 swap swap defaults 0 0"  thats normal right?
<rjharv> eXgame: also check out the fglrx drivers
<NetLarIrvine> Is there a system recommendation page for 9.04??
<dimm> rjharv, yes, one dial connection, but with two ip-addresses
<rjharv> eXgame: fglrx is in the repositories
<blip-> prepare yourself
<Xiong> My Intel wireless is not detected after an updates. Please help me.
<kinematics> rjharv: ok. and Is this upgrade safe operation, or should I back-up data?
<snek> sugi, i have: UUID=8e005510-f690-43ec-b5f4-4a6ee0f9ef0b none            swap    sw              0       0
<unixluser> anyone?? why is ~/Desktop still reappearing? i don't use a DE
<mbeierl> dimm: it ought to be possible, but it is up to the DSL providers as to whether or not they will allow you to connect to a second DSL provider while connected to them
<rjharv> dimm: then yes its possible but i've obly ever configured that by editing /etc/networking/interfaces and setting a static ip
<rjharv> kinematics: always backup
<dcomxx> anyone know how i can install netconfig.h and netdir.h on ubuntu system for rpc ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> are there any torrents for the new netbook remix img?
<eXgame> rjharv, i'v tryed to install drivers from ati website, but get this error http://pastebin.com/m54aa5315
<geirha> sugi: Yes, that should work as long as the harddrive is named sda.
<kinematics> rjharv:  :) vOK. thank you for your help.
<snek> sugi, i just noticecd it says "swap sw" instead of "swap swap", but it is working :S
<blip-> ooooooh boontoo
<rjharv> kinematics: nps
<sugi> snek huh? thats. XD geirha:  is there a way to see if my swap partition is active in my OS?
<geirha> snek: no, it says «swap swap defaults» instead of «noen swap sw». Either should work fine.
<dimm> rjharv, but i was have dynamic ip
<coleys> exit
<coleys> quit
<NcA^> oo
<NcA^> Exaile's pretty nice
<NcA^> good frontend
<geirha> sugi: «swapon -s» to list swaps in use. «sudo swapon -a» to mount all swap partitions listed in /etc/fstab
<rjharv> eXgame: sorry i dont have a ATI card to test this on you could try apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Xiong> what is the risk in upgrading to jaunty?
<eXgame> rjharv, ill try :)
<sugi> geirha: let me give this another try in the actual OS not from a live CD
<eXgame> rjharv, downloading now, if it's fail ill ask u more info
<rjharv> dimm: try setting up another network connection by right clicking the network manager icon and choosing edit connection
<ro86> hi
<rjharv> Xiong: my install went very well, however if you've manually compiled packes or used non official apt repositories be careful
<Xiong> rjharv, i don't know enough to say if i've done any such thing
<rjharv> ro86: hi
<admin_masu3701> what the easiest way to send encrypted email message in linux?
<Xiong> is it likely, me being a noob?
<Xiong> My Intel wireless is not detected after an updates. Please help me.
<ro86> I upgraded my laptop to jaunty, however when I use my external keyboard its somewhat messed up suddenly
<rjharv> Xiong: then probably not a problem ;) just backup work before you do it
<ro86> the question mark has become an underscore for example
<Xiong> hm
<Xiong> i don't really have a backup facility right now
<rjharv> ro86: goto system > preference > keyboard then choose layouts
<Baatti> Xiong, I use Atheros wlan on my laptop, and after installing Jaunty from a CD, there was no issue with my wireless after installation
<Xiong> hm, maybe i can go to the coffeeshop and see if they will sell me a blank CD
<ro86> Im there :)
<rjharv> Xiong: burn to cd , usb or wait ;)
<Baatti> which I thought was incredible
<ro86> keyboard model is set as a generic 105 key thingy
<genmaxima> Hey guys
<Xiong> Baatti, i'm thinking the easiest way to resolve the wireless issue is to upgrade to jaunty but i fear the download time
<rjharv> ro86: experiment with your settings in there until it works.
<sugi> geirha: it still gives me an error after swapon -a "swapon: cannot cannoialize /dev/disk/by-uuid/d6b68080-d330-47ef-9ed8-8f9112c9b741: no sush file or directory///swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/﻿d6b68080-d330-47ef-9ed8-8f9112c9b741: no such file or directory"
<Xiong> well, if i do upgrade, what should i backup first, besides my home folder?
<genmaxima> I have a bit of a problem with compiz-fusion.
<ro86> I will I geuss, its just that I had no problems with intrepid using the same settings
<Xiong> this is a new box, there's very little on it yet -- i'm more concerned with preferences and settings
<Baatti> Xiong, only took me about 9 minutes to download it using Digital internet, while using a Torrent for a lot of other stuff too
<rjharv> Xiong: home folder is the key one the rest of the settings are done by the packages unless you hand edited anything
<genmaxima> Compiz-fusion sometimes doesn't start for me sometimes when I log in. But it works when I disable and reenable the drivers and restart.
<rjharv> genmaxima: whats the problem
<geirha> sugi: do you see it in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<rjharv> genmaxima: strange not seen this one have you tried ubuntuforums.org?
<genmaxima> rjharv: Thanks. Will try out Ubuntuforums.
<genmaxima> Just a bit impatient :)
<rjharv> genmaxima: i know the feeling ;)
<genmaxima> Have been having this problem ever since I started to use the fusion-icon
<sugi> geirha: I re-input the UUID of the new swap partition. I think it is working now. If I have correctly fixed the fstab... to test it, i would input sudo swapon -a right? if it worked it would return with nothing? no errors. Is this correct?
<Guest76643> ugg i don't get it, anyone have any luck installing webcam_server-.05?
<snek> Xiong, i backup /etc /home /boot, just in case.. and delete stuff later, better safe to be sorry (if you have the diskspace)
<HardDriveBlues> Did Gutsy7.10 repos disappear?
<Guest76643> when i try to use 'make' i get make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<geirha> sugi: Yes, no output means all is good :)
<mahoney> does ubuntu not auto mount mp3 players now?
<genmaxima> Any clue what will happen to us folks with legacy ATi cards?
<mbeierl> HardDriveBlues: Gutsy 7.10 reached end of life at the beginning of the month
 * corinth is going crazy over this Firefox problem
<javb> Is there anyway to manipulate the WIDTH of the tittle/window bar?
<corinth> Has anyone found a solution to the firefox lag in Jaunty?
<sugi> geirha: ahh thank you sir.  I am trying up a tutorial on this.  Make sure to find it online. Credit will go to you. :D
<mbeierl> corinth: what lag?  I've noticed some 'network-y' issues and am wondering if that's what I'm experiencing
<rjharv> corinth: there was an update to firefox today
<coleys_> exit
<tplus> hello. i was trying to setup my webcam but iam not able to can anyone help me pls? i use xubuntu 9.04 and a microsoft vx-1000 web cam
<unixluser> corinth: you know what's crazy???! Automatic creation of ~Desktop
<geirha> sugi: Cool :)
<corinth> rjharv: I got the update yesterday, didn't do anything.
<sugi> geirha: btw, i meant writting, not trying XD hahahah. i think you understand me
<Baatti> tplus, do you have VLC media player?
<tplus> yes
<vocx> Anyone noticed that you can mount .tar.gz archives like they were hard drives?
<rjharv> corinth: what lag are you seeing i did have a prib when i have gnash installed after removing that and installing adobe flash its been fine
<tplus> my webcam is not getting detected
<corinth> mbeierl: Some people (like me) experience lag in Firefox in Jaunty final. The problem wasn't there before. For example, moving through menus on the bookmarks toolbar is very laggy - the highlighted entry has to catch up with the mouse
<zealiod> how can i log the upstream and downstream bandwith use of a certain MAC address on the network? Perhaps IPTABLES?
<corinth> rjharv: I have flash installed, not gnash.
<pepperjack> vocx: madness
<rjharv> corinth: hmmmmm sorry man not seen that problem then
<Scyther> reinstalling my ubuntu today because of a lot grub problem.. just wondering if that is something special i have to think about when reinstalling.. because a have a / /home /backup and i want to use the /home and /backup after the reinstalling ?
<eXgame> rjharv, i just installed drivers what did u sayd and got black screen after reboot pc
<Ryuzaki> lalala.  I'm in school.  Very boring,
<Baatti> tplus, open VLC and go to Media>Open Capture Device ... Select Video for Linux, or Video for Linux 2, and then hit Play
<unixluser> Scyther: mount them during boot
<rjharv> eXgame: remove the drivers then i guess sound slike your card may not be supported
<eXgame> rjharv, i can see ubuntu logo top of my screen but purrple corlor, no mouse or somthing
<unixluser> Scyther: explicitly , during partition portion of install
<tplus> Baatti : My cam is not gettiingdetected. its not there in the list
<mbeierl> corinth: nope. not me :(  or for me I suppose :)  What I had noticed during the beta phases is things like issuing a ping to a host take 3-5 seconds between pings, but the rtt would only be 80ms or so
<eXgame> rjharv, how to remove it now?
<djk> anyone good with gnome-screensaver?
<Baatti> tplus, do you see the option for: Video for Linux?
<eXgame> rjharv, same happened wen i was trying to install ubuntu 9.04 but i did save grafic mode
<vocx> pepperjack, what with that? Who does this? Nautilus, gnome-vfs, hal?
<tplus> yes
<rjharv> eXgame: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<sreufjw4reui> ANNOUNCING JEWBUNTU: LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS
<coleys_> lol
<sreufjw4reui> ANNOUNCING JEWBUNTU: LINUX FOR SUBHUMAN BEINGS
<Baatti> tplus,  use that option or, Video for Linux 2, and hit play
<eXgame> rjharv, where to type it? in recovery mode?
<Scyther> unixluser: so i should not do anything on the installation, but mount them after ? if i get it right ?
<john_> guessing you get this one a lot =), where the h*** do you add additional dispaly modes in ubuntu 9 ? (undetected monitor)
<unixluser> Scyther: no. during insallation.. choose manual partitioning
<Guest96254> hollo!
<rjharv> eXgame: if you just have a black screen try pressing alt + ctrl + F2
<rjharv> eXgame: you should then get a terminal
<unixluser> Scyther: then click use partition
<unixluser> Scyther: make sure you _DON'T_ format.. but to use them as theya re
<eXgame> rjharv, tryed ctr+alt+backspace but didin't help..
<corinth> How can I figure out what graphics chip I have?
<Auslegung> I'm trying to install Jaunty lpia on my eeePC1000 and at install I get "No common cd-rom drive detected."  I've googled and found that this problem was fixed, but I'm still experiencing it even with a brand new download of lpia.  Help!
<rjharv> eXgame: that just restarts X you need to drop out of X and go to the shell
<snek> corinth, try sudo lspci
<snek> corinth, it should list it then
<tplus> Baatti : Tried that. did not see any image
<Baatti> tplus, does your webcam work there? ok... then just a moment
<Scyther> unixluser: ok, think i can fix it ;) thx for the help, really appreciate it
<Baatti> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<john_> !displaymode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about displaymode
<koolatron> Hi guys - I'm having a relatively strange new problem upon upgrading to 9.04 that I'm not sure how to track down.  My network connection is really really slow about hostname lookups
<john_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Baatti> tplus, I'm not a good troubleshooter, I am quite gnewb. If you haven't read the information ubottu has, and checked the forums, try there. For more help you'll have to ask others. I appologize I can't solve your issue
<corinth> Is anyone using the Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset and Jaunty final?
<koolatron> I used the alt-install CD to get RAID set up and had it not configure the network at install, because my main network connection is wireless
<tplus> ty for your time. i will check that link out
<Chopper> I cant open any file shortcuts in my gnome menu! the onyl way to view files is via konquer, it came about after i upgraded to 9.04
<cornucopic> hi all
<koolatron> It seems like it might be trying to use one of the (unused) wired interfaces on my motherboard before falling back onto the wireless
<koolatron> is there a way to check this?
<admin_masu3701> what the easiest way to send encrypted email message in linux?
<Chopper> I cant open any file shortcuts in my gnome menu! the onyl way to view files is via konquer, it came about after i upgraded to 9.04
<cornucopic> the right, delete, up and down arrow keys are not working for me on Ubuntu 9.04
<kroper> bom dia\tarde a todos os presentes
<koolatron> ugh
<cornucopic> what is the way out ?
<koolatron> all questions, no answers
<snek> koolatron, interresting problem though ;)
<dooglus> sometimes when I hit alt-prtsc to snapshot the current window, I get over 10 screenshot apps running and it hangs the laptop with its constant swapping
<dooglus> is there some way to make only one app come up each time I hit the key?
<krazeel> Hello everyone :), I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 in a partitioned hard drive. The firs partition (SDA1) contains windows xp, the rest is free space
<dooglus> it's happened twice today - the first time I had to do a hard powerdown
<Chopper> I cant view any files via nautilus, after trying to open a file broswer window it just hangs, and disappears after about 10 secs
<Chopper> Also i cant right click on my desktop :(
<krazeel> So my question is, what should be the properties for setting up the swap space and the ext4 for ubuntu?
<Chopper> or view any files on the desktop
<L3dPlatedLinux> how would i open a screenshot in the term
<vuln> Hello there. I have installed in my pc Ubuntu 8.10. I would like to make my Memory Card my /home/ and I tried just put it at /etc/fstab and rename all directories in /home/ (taking the content of it and transfered to my memory card.
<vuln> But it didn't work properly. Is there any right way to make it?
<eXgame> rjharv, okie i fixed it, what to do now? my graphic card will never be supported?
<Chopper> I cant view any files via nautilus, after trying to open a file broswer window it just hangs, and disappears after about 10 secs
<Enissay> In my media folder i have many non used moint point, how can i delete em? it doesn't work with "sudo rm"
<eXgame> rjharv, in 8.10 or 8.04 everything worked just fine
<dooglus> Enissay: sudo rmdir
<dooglus> Enissay: or sudo rm -r
<mahoney> does ubuntu not auto mount mp3 players now? 2 mp3 players on 2 different machines, one of the machiens is a brand new laptop and one of the mp3 players is brand new.
<Chopper> I cant view any files via nautilus, after trying to open a file broswer window it just hangs, and disappears after about 10 secs
<dooglus> Enissay: rmdir won't remove it if it's not empty.  rm -r will delete the contents too
<dooglus> Chopper: someone else had that problem just a minute ago
<Chopper> How did they fix it?
<rjharv> eXgame: whats the exact model of your graphics card?
<dooglus> Chopper: oh, I see,  it was you.  sorry
<Chopper> Rolf
<snek> hehehe
<dooglus> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kirbsah> so i need something like webmin or cpanel for this linux box. though nothing in synaptic.... only way to do this manually?
<Enissay> dooglus, it works with rmdir cos it s empty folders(non used mount point)... thanks :)
<eXgame> rjharv, radeon x1650 pro sapphire
<Chopper> Anyone have any ideas on what todo?
<snek> kribash, cpanel is not free, hence it's not in the repos.. webmin can be easily installed with a .deb file though
<Mew-Chan> anyone here familiar with VirtualBox ???
<rjharv> eXgame: give me a few mins to look
<erUSUL> !webmin | snek kirbsah
<ubottu> snek kirbsah: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<voodoor> I installed Jaunty 9.04 final for a friend a couple of days ago but I noticed that files that I chose to 'Move to Trash' didn't, they just got deleted. I didn't enable the Delete real delete option under nautilus- but the trash folder remained empty after Trashing different stuff- anybody else experienced this? I installed to ext4 btw
<homy> hi
<rjharv> Mew-Chan: i am but give me a few mins to AntiSpamMeta eXgame
<Auslegung> I'm trying to install Jaunty lpia on my eeePC1000 and at install I get "No common cd-rom drive detected."  I've googled and found that this problem was fixed, but I'm still experiencing it even with a brand new download of lpia.  Help!
<corinth> Mew-Chan: What's the question?
<djk> Mew-Chan:  what's up with VB
<kirbsah> erUSUL tyvm
<Chopper> voodoor on 9.04 can you open up any file windows? like via the gnome menu
<Mew-Chan> i'm trying to share a folder between /home/username/winsux and the actually vbox
<unixluser> how do i speed up a ssh connection?
<Mew-Chan> i added it to share folder
<fortunev> Chopper: be patient if someone knows, they will respond. Give it 10 or 15 minutes
<unixluser> i 'm packet-shaped atm
<Mew-Chan> it says look in x:\ blah
<ghindo> Is anybody else having trouble accessing Google sites?  I'm using 9.04 with Firefox 3.0.10 and I can't access Gmail or Google Reader, but for some reason can access Google Docs.
<Mew-Chan> however windows says unknown directory
<voodoor> Chopper: File windows?
<vuln> May anyone help me?
<cornucopic> ghindo, No. I have got GMail open
<kociak> vuln whats the problem
<kirbsah> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<djk> Mew-Chan: you installed the vb tools?
<Chopper> voodoo open gnome menu and select Places>Home folder, tell if it opens a window
<mahoney> Anyone know why I can not get 2 machines to auto mount a USB mp3 player like Ubuntu used to do normally, but now it only works via mtp and Rhythmbox?
<unixluser> Is there a way to make my ssh connection faster?
<rjharv> eXgame: i suggest lookin gin the forums
<voodoor> Chopper: Yes, that works just fine
<snek> ebox looks good, i dig the minimal no-thrills design :)
<rjharv> eXgame: i cant see the problem easily
<Chopper> Why doesnt it work for me then?
<Mew-Chan> i'm trying to share, a folder in VirtualBox (Vista) on the Host Computer (ubuntu 9.04) || the directory i'm trying to share is /home/mewchan/winsux/  ||| while on vista it says x:\ unknown directory or file path
<ishboo_> whats a good irc client
<kociak> unixluser: maybe add -C?
<Chopper> Urg!
<Mew-Chan> VB tools?
<Mew-Chan> i will check
<homy> Hi! With brasero, I can't burn video dvd's. This seems to be a known problem (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10/+bug/270976) and there is a fix in the comments (I think) in some ppa but how do I install the fix? I tried downloading the deb from the ppa but it said there weren'T enough dep. even though I have main, restricted, universe and multiverse enabled. I'm still using intrepid, 64bit
<mahoney> ishboo_: irssi
<cornucopic> ishboo_, xchat
<Chopper> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eXgame> rjharv, i never gonna solve this problem :/
<ishboo_> i dont like xchat ghey
<mahoney> ishboo_: irssi
<unixluser> kociak: yep i have that
<cornucopic> ishboo_, if you are a cmd lie guy, use 'irssi'
<unixluser> kociak: Compression Yes  in .ssh/config
 * axen powitane
<Yondering> ok.. I seem to have lost my sound capability.  any suggestions?
<voodoor> homy: Don't bother - use k3b and DeVeDe, Handbrake for all that
<unixluser> kociak: i'm not sure of the level's though. Man page is abit cryptic
<bassliner> ishboo_: irssi is the only usable irc client.
<kociak> unixluser: nothing else comes to mind
<Chopper> Anyone know how to fix this? i run nautulus in terminal and i get this "nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Chopper> "
<axen> czy ktoś się uporał z instalacja grafiki na chipsecie intela ?
<kociak> unixluser: generally ssh is bound to be sluggish
<sparr> does ubuntu have a built in tool with the functionality of bum?
<ishboo_> ll check it out.
<kociak> axen powinno dzialac out of the box
<gartral1> how do i use an iso with virtualbox?
<unixluser> kociak: is compressionlevel 9 cpu-intensive, but faster?
<kociak> unixluser: yes
<unixluser> kociak: ok
<voodoor> can someone running Jaunty final GNOME on ext4 please verify that Trashed files DO get trashed and not just disappear off the face of the earth?
<tplus> I found this link useful for webcam installation : http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Linux_Users
<teknikal> Yondering: Lost while using computer.... like it was working but then quit all of a sudden...or restarted and its not working?
<voodoor> i386
<eXgame> rjharv, can you give me some clues about my problem? i don't know what to type in to google :/
<ishboo_> just finished dual boot :)
<ishboo_> ubuntu makes life easy.
<homy> voodoor: thanks, I'll try DeVeDe
<linduxed1> i need to temporarily set my IP to a static 192.168.0.110
<linduxed1> how do i do this
<voodoor> homy: np - DeVeDe is the dogs - really nice app
<JackSmith23> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed now... I'm trying to install 9.04. The installer is asking me where to put 9.04... Do I want it to delete 8.10? (I don't want it to delete all my personal files though...) ?
<Taris> question:  In jaunty, when you click 'add new bluetooth device' and the device is in 'find' mode or what, it should load the avaliable devices in the window, right?
<ishboo_> lol
<ishboo_> back them up
<Chopper> Anyone know how to fix this? i run nautilus in terminal and get this "nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Yondering> teknikal, yeah, it was working earlier this morning.. don't know what could have happened.. I installed xubuntu-desktop a couple of days ago, been using it np.. updated some this morning.. then it quit.    Rebooted, nothing.
<gartral1> JackSmith23: you have an alternate cd?
<voodoor> Chopper: You could try reinstalling gnome?
<JackSmith23> gartral1: I'm using the regular cd, but have the alt one downloaded, why? (I'm just trying to do an upgrade - I don't want all the files killed on the partition)
<khensthoth> Guys, can one partition his hard drive in a way that there is two / partitions?
<IshbOO> anyone know how to hide my host in irc mode +X?
<cornucopic> Has anyone faced by problem: Delete, Up, Right, Down arrow keys won;t work- 9.04- the left key works.
<Chopper> voodoor How do i go about doing that?
<vocx> Chopper, seems like you don't have all dependencies installed. Perhaps you have some beta version of ubuntu or nautilus running?
<homy> how come ubuntu comes with gnome not kde by default?
<Chopper> vocx idk i just updated ubuntu to the new 9.04
<gartral1> JackSmith23: you can't upgrade from a normal cd, you need either that alternate, a dvd, or update-manager -d
<linduxed> i need to temporarily set my IP to a static 192.168.0.110, how do i do this?
<cpgeek_> does anybody happen to know why when I move users manually into /etc/passwd they don't show up in the user and groups preferences in the ubuntu gui
<cpgeek_> ?
<hbekel> Chopper: see which libgnome-desktop-2.so your system provides, upgrade the package that contains it or rebuild nautilus against you current libs
<IshbOO> <linduxed> from your router
<vocx> Chopper, but were you testing the beta before the upgrade?
<cornucopic> linduxed, Use ifconfig etho <your static ip>
<IshbOO> cisco style
<Chopper> vocx i have no idea, in the ubuntu manager it said that the new version was out so i updated, about 1hour and a half later it had finished and i had 9.04
<orochi_> homy: Because Kubuntu comes with KDE by default :> Hence allowing you to choose which you have -as- a default, or simply installing both from one or the other
<gartral1> cornucopic Chopper its eth0 (Zero) not etho (O)
<hbekel> Chopper: try sudo ldconfig first
<homy> orochi_: i will soon install kubuntu 9.04
<cornucopic> gardar, uups, my bad
<voodoor> Chopper: The wise answer is try to work it out etc, the chickens way is to burn the install iso, backup your stuff and and do a fresh install.
<gartral1> who is that gardar everyong keeps talking too? :P
<voodoor> Chickens way could be better in some respects ie it might work quickly
<AnnaStern> is anyone running 9.04 on an acer aspire one ?
<itewsh> AnnaStern: I'm going to install it tomorrow
<cornucopic> AnnaStern, Aspire
<itewsh> AnnaStern: does it work ?
<cornucopic> AnnaStern, I am facing some keyboard issues, though
<mjc> glxinfo causes a nondestructive panic in 9.04, known?
<Dulak> AnnaStern: I ran rc1 on my AA1 but my hdd crashed, I'm waiting on a new hard drive right now
<AnnaStern> itewsh: nice Ijust did it and atm it is working fine
<vocx> Chopper, can you install "libgnome-desktop-2-11"
<Chopper> voxc thanks ill try that if all else fails
<Taris> can someone help me with getting bluetooth to work please?
<vocx> Chopper, also use "aptitude show nautilus" and check which version of nautilus is reported
<cornucopic> ALL: some can please HELP me with my keyboard issue? - Delete/Right/Down/Up arrow key is not working
<voodoor> Tell you all what though- my housemate was most impressed at the difference in performance between her crawling XP install and Jaunty - I've not mentioned the delete thing to her and she wouldn't know how Trash was supposed to work anyway yet ;)
<itewsh> AnnaStern: ok :) It seems that we had to install other software and driver before with the wifi etc.. on intrepid
<binary_> Anybody feel like helping a newb on his sound card adventures?
<janisozaur> is there any listing of cpuinfo flags?
<kociak> binary_: just say whats the problem
<quaal> every time i restart my server it does this stupid fsck on a disk and fails and tells me to fsck manually or press ctrl-d to continue. i cannot have boot halted and have no way of ssh'ing to the machine. it has no monitor or keyboard. How do i remove this drive from the auto-fsck list?
<ugliefrog> how do you downgrade vlc the jaunty upgrade isnt working like it did 8.10
<homy> Which is the best program for editing videos (cutting out ads)?
<voodoor> janisozaur: You look for lm to see if a machine can do AMD64 stuff if thats what you want to know - long mode
<binary_> Will somebody please take a minute to help me?
<voodoor> homy: avidemux (very simple) KDEnlive (pretty powerful) Cinelerra (Very Powerful) Smoke (Pro)
<daftykins> binary_, just ask your question
<Mokona> when downloading ndiswrapper which architecture shall I download, the i386 or the amd64 one?
<Rimes> binary:  what do you want
<binary_> Ok first off I am using the lates distro of ubuntu
<binary_> and I had run into issues with my sound card
<binary_> it was a intel based sounds card ich 9 i
<janisozaur> voodoor, i want to know what each of flags (except obvious like sseX...) means - i want to know how to check if my cpu has virtualization (well, i know it does but i just wonder which part says that it is so)
<binary_> Well I fixed it
<binary_> but now my head phones dont work
<Yondering> question.. going through a tutorial page which should (hopefully) fix my audio issues.  It says "Open System/Preferences/Sound."   Is there an xubuntu equivalent for this or do I need to log out and go into the gnome desktop to fix this?
<binary_> my speakers do though
<daftykins> binary_, please type all on one line without pressing enter so much
<itewsh> by the way, I downloaded "ubuntu-netbook-remix" through a torrent, and I got a ".img" file, how should I do to convert it in ".iso" ?
<binary_> sorry.
<spasysheep> I've installed kdm, how do I start it on tty6?
<Rimes> itewsh:  does it have to be an iso?
<voodoor> binary_: This a prob with intel sound. Your card might not have been detected properly
<Dulak> quaal: edit /etc/fstab and change the last character on the line to 0 for that partition that keeps getting fscked
<Rimes> are you looking to just burn it?
<quaal> Dulak, ok thanks
<binary_> Are there any solutions I have been googling for hours and am sooo tired
<mjc> itewsh: you can rename it; but you should just use the official disk since I don't think "ubuntu network remix" is supported here?
<voodoor> binary_: Somewhere on the alsa project site you can find a list of all the settings for the intel sound driver
<mjc> binary_: try playing with alsamixer in the console
<quaal> Dulak, its currently set to 2
<voodoor> Yes, thats the first thing to try
<Guest492> anyone use webcam-server?
<binary_> I tryed that the headphones cant be enabled
<gartral1> anyone know if virtualbox is any better than qemu?
<Dulak> quaal: change it to 0 (zero) save and reboot
<mahoney> Anyone know why I can not get 2 machines to auto mount a USB mp3 player like Ubuntu used to do normally, but now it only works via mtp and Rhythmbox?
<Guest492> it stops working after one or two views, the image stays the same
<quaal> got it. thanks
<bikbikbik> http://hayrettin.mybrute.com
<andreaz> hey there, is there anyone able to help with FFMPEG
<vocx> gartral1, you don't ask that, specially if you don't define what "better" means to YOU.
<andreaz> ?
<gartral1> mahoney: im taking a wild stab and guessing you have a sansa, yes?
<mahoney> gartral1: yah
<binary_> Ha I guess I am lucky to even have it working it isn't on the supported sound cards list on the asla website.
<andreaz> anyone able to help with FFMPEG?
<gartral1> vocx: can load a live os from iso in under 10 minutes
<mahoney> e260, irritating the crap out of me. 2 different mp3 players but they're both Sansas
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and i created a script and i changed the permission to make it executable by the root only; when i try to execute it, it say command not found
<grea8> how to install webcam on ubuntu 9.04
<grea8> ?????????
<gartral1> mahoney: you need too edit gphoto2's idf
<cornucopic> grea8, Use Ekiga
<cpgeek_> any idea why users don't show up in the ubuntu "users and groups" gui when i copy them in manually by editing the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow files?
<fortunev> andreaz: I use tovid to do all my ffmpeg stuff. Very simple command line vid tool. good documentation
<grea8> <cornucopic:pls suggest me a better one it does not work nicely
<corinth> Has anyone found a solution to the firefox lag in Jaunty?
<voodoor> binary_: So have you tried a different pair of headphones in that output or even an amp - the headphones aren't the prob? Can you get any sound output under anything? Have you tried disabling pulseaudio?
<spasysheep> I've installed kdm, how do I start it on tty6?
<gartral1> mahoney: wait a sec, ill grab the fix instructions
<cornucopic> grea8, I don't use a webcam. So.. :(
<voodoor> andreaz: winff is in jaunty!
<fortunev> andreaz: has mencoder and dvd tools also
<mahoney> gartral1: thanks man
<khamael> flash in firefox just makes a weird noise instead of normal audio. what can I do? I have the same problem with wine programs
<mahoney> seems i bought a new mp3 player for no reason
<binary_> yea I can get sound in my windows partiton
<binary_> partition* they are brand new
<itewsh> mjc: why shouldn't he be supported here? anyway, I'm currently on ubuntu, I'm just trying to convert a ".img" file to a ".iso" file, renaming the file won't make him change his type!!?
<inter4ever> Hi, does anybody know what happenned to Graphical NTP interface in jaunty?
<itewsh> (and "netbook" not "network")
<voodoor> binary_: Is your card not evenlisted as supported by the dev / unstable ALSA version?
<spasysheep> <itewsh> - google img2iso
<binary_> it is not listed
<binary_> But I would like to work around it if possble
<grekkos> hmmm... should I build my own kernel?
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and i created a script and i changed the permission to make it executable by the root only; when i try to execute it, it say command not found
<daftykins> in the folder you must type ./scriptname mimiloon
<kociak> mimiloon: what do u type in console?
<gartral1> mahoney: gksu gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/20-libgphoto2.fdi <- use that command, save a copy to your desktop as a backup, and remove all the blocks that contain info on sansa devices
<Yondering> pulseaudio problem.. trying to get my sound working again..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/160830/
<fortunev> mimiloon: try ./command not just command
<grekkos> mimiloon: where did you put the script, and where are you trying to run it from? It has to be in your path. Otherwise you have to explicitly mention it's in the current directory by prepending a ./ to it.
<WIGGMPk> Quick question.. Sort of new to this aspect.. This is the only upgrade of a distro I have done.. I usually do fresh installs.. But is there a log file that will show exactly what was upgraded.. but more importantly exactly what was REMOVED when the upgrade took place? and where do I find it??
<tobitobitobi> hi! anyone know alot about Eee-pc??
<binary_> Ok so things I have tryed are 1. editing the asla base config file and adding some lines somebody recommended this messed things up so I reinstalled asla after purging it next I updated it this gave me sound via my speakers 2. I then tryed going into and playing with aslamixer and asla mixer gui that was a nogo and I also made sure everything was set to use asla then tryed a combination of others still nothing.
<porter1> tobitobitobi, what about it?
<daftykins> just ask away with a specific question tobitobitobi
<kociak> tobitobitobi: hey i am running eee pc 900 running good with no problems
<tobitobitobi> porter1: I made an installation usb with jaunty for netbooks today. and I get to the "Install Ubuntu" option and then it just freezes
<sebastien_fm> hi ubunteros. :)
<Dulak> binary_: by default alsa mutes every channel, you sure you used the arrows to move all the way to the right in alsamixer and checked every channel?
<binary_> yes but I will check once more
<cornucopic> ALL: Anyone can help me with my keyboard problems?
<porter1> tobitobitobi, I don't know much about the netbook remix stuff, maybe someone else here knows?
<binary_> my headphones don't even have the ability to be turned up its just stuck at 0
<voodoor> itewsh: A lot of img files are isos as both are basically dd dumps of an iso9660
<MerlinW> cornucopic, whats ur q?
<cornucopic> MerlinW, Del/Up/Right/Down keys not working
<grekkos> what's the name of the subversion client package on the ubuntu repositories? I'm not finding it for whatever reason
<MerlinW> where? in hole system?
<stew> grekkos: "subversion"
<voodoor> itewsh: Have you tried renaming it and burning it?
<cornucopic> grekkos, subversion
<tobitobitobi> Anyone know about the netbook remix installation freeze?
<vuln> kociak: I'm sorry for be too late
<cornucopic> MerlinW, Yes. X and GNOME
<cornucopic> MerlinW, Sorry, Without X and GNOME- all apps
<marco_Dr> Hi, people, I need a little help with help. Can anyone help me???
<kociak> vuln?
<MerlinW> at first try change the keyboard leyout
<MerlinW> layout
<Dulak> grekkos: should be subversion
<grekkos> oh that's weird. it didn't even come up in the adept search hehe
<MerlinW> in settings
<cornucopic> MerlinW, Its USA- the usual
<vuln> I installed, kociak, Ubuntu 8.10 in my machine
<gluegun> hello, i've just installed ubuntu 9.04 (jaunty jackal) yesterday. but today there's a problem on my "desktop" the icons(my files) in $HOME/Desktop no longer appears on my "Desktop"
<itewsh> voodoor: not burning it but opening it with the archive manager
<MerlinW> cornucopic, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<gluegun> and i can no longer right click on my desktop to show the menu.
<vuln> and NOW, I would like to make /home/ links to my memory card
<vuln> 'Cause my Eee PC has almost all HD full
<vuln> I tried to just edit /etc/fstab and rename fles in /home/ but it didn't work properly
<cornucopic> MerlinW, I shall try that ?
<voodoor> itewsh: No, rename it to a .iso, right click, burn to disc
<pantera69_> hello all
<MerlinW> yes, but make a backup  of ur xorg.conf before
<binary_> dulak if the mixer for my head phone is set to 0 and i cant move it up does this mean it is disabled? If so how can i enable it?
<vuln> kociak: so?
<vocx> gluegun, launch "nautilus" and lets see if something appears on the desktop
<marco_Dr> Why the "help" option is not showing up in my menu bar? I want to report a bug but cannot find the option! Can anyone help me??
<Yondering> hello.. Have a sound problem..  attempting to follow the directions at ttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 and wound up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/160830/ when trying to run pulseaudio from a terminal.  any ideas?
<Anorion|eee> so, what's going on with WPA2 support in 9.04 on the eee pc 901? is it still broken
<mimiloon> kociak: i typed "sudo scriptname" in the terminal (in the same folder as the script)
<gluegun> vocx: i typed nautilus on the terminal but it just launch a window of my $HOME directory.
<kociak> mimiloon: do ./scriptname instead
<gluegun> still --no-desktop
<kociak> and be careful with sudo
<kociak> vuln just read "man ln"
<binary_> dulak u still here :?
<gluegun> is this a bug in nautilus?
<kociak> might be helpful
<Dulak> binary_ is it a green 0?
<mimiloon> kociak without sudo?
<binary_> yes
<Dulak> binary_: if it's a green zero it's not muted, and active
<Hymnosis> anybody use nero linux 3?
<fortunev> mimiloon if the your script is not in your path you will need to do ./script
<binary_> hmmmm I cant move it up though >.>
<gluegun> vocx: i'm computer is msi wind u100 (intel atom)
<binary_> this is driving me crazy
<JMFTheVCI> failing to print to my mac-shared printer from 9.04. It can find the printer but will not print documents. At the latest levels of cups. Was working with 8.10 but printer disappeared after install.
<khamael> are there any known issues with sound problems in jaunty? I can`t  get sound in either spotify or flash in firefox
<binary_> its been 7 hours lol
<gluegun> Hymnosis: you can use gnomebaker though.
<cornucopic> MerlinW, no change
<MerlinW> Hymnosis, use brasero or k3b (KDE)
<Dulak> binary_: you can move other channels up and down with the arrow keys though?
<binary_> yes
<kociak> mimiloon: without sudo
<MerlinW> cornucopic, reboot for change
<cornucopic> MerlinW, doesn't solve the issue
<hisa> hello ... if I cat "/boot/config-`uname -r`" I get a list of kernel options some of them =y and other =m ... what does it means?
<cornucopic> Ok
<gluegun> what's wrong with my jaunty Desktop?
<Hymnosis> im having too many errors using brasero pisses me off
<Anorion|eee> so, what's going on with WPA2 support in 9.04 on the eee pc 901? is it still broken?
<Dulak> binary_: that's kinda weird, not really sure what the next step is, it wouldn't even show the channel if it wasn't recognized hardware-wise...
<voodoor> Hymnosis: k3b, every time
<fortunev> mimiloon: you can try without and then with, but I think the path issue is your main problem
<vocx> gluegun, don't know exactly what gives, but I know that if you kill nautilus Desktop icons stop appearing, just running it again solves the problem. At least in my experience.
<binary_> hmmm
<gluegun> the files in my $HOME/Desktop no longer appear on my "Desktop".
<gluegun> vocx: yup. that's the  idea.
<Hymnosis> im gonna try gnomebaker
<binary_> How would I go about making sure my asla is completely up to dat apt-get update alsa?
<JMFTheVCI> failing to print to my mac-shared printer from 9.04. It can find the printer but will not print documents. At the latest levels of cups. Was working with 8.10 but printer disappeared after install.
<coleys_> gluegun, do you have... Ubuntu tweak?
<binary_> would I have to purge first?
<ndria> #chan
<ndria> !chan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chan
<gluegun> vocx: maybe nautilus is suddenly running as "nautilus --no-desktop"
<voodoor> Hymnosis: Waste of time- all you need is k3b and DeVeDe
<gluegun> coleys: didn't install ubuntu tweak yet.
<vuln> kociak: the problem is that the system consults some directories before mount the dispositive ....
<pantera69_> #chan
<gluegun> gluegun: but i made some customizations like installing AWN dock.
<coleys_> That wouldn't do anything though =/
<Hymnosis> <voodoor> cheers :)
<marco_Dr> Since I upgraded to 9.04 there has been a graphic distortion on the right side of my monitor... I use a notebook with x1300 video card. Does anyone know what that could be??
<gluegun> i wonder what happened.
<Dulak> binary_: what kind of sound do you have?
<mimiloon> kociak: i tried ./scriptname but it didn't do exactly what was in the command and that was to open a folder
<coleys_> gluegun: Is... your home folder showing up as your desktop?
<kociak> mimiloon: paste ur script to my priv plz
<coleys_> Or just nothing at all?
<binary_> what device?
<Dulak> binary_: whatever the headphone is connected to
<hisa> what does the m means in CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m?
<gluegun> coleys: nope. only the wallpaper. couldn't even right click and create folders in it.
<Dulak> hisa: build as a module
<coleys_> hmm.
<bullgard4> After  8.04.2 to 8.10 upgrade my computer has LAN access only before the X server starts! How to fix that? '~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139too 31616 0'
<coleys_> Get ubuntu tweak, at least with it you can set... Your home folder as your Desktop.
<coleys_> (Or just fresh install)
<vuln> kociak: so?
<hisa> does it also mean that the module is enabled?
<binary_> its connected to what I thought was a realtek on board put lspci lists it as a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<hisa> dulak: does it also mean that the module is enabled?
<Dulak> hisa: lsmod shows active modules in the running kernel
<gluegun> coleys: when my desktop dissappeared, the new shiny jaunty logout/shutdown button where your name appears together with also dissappeard. so i have to manually add a red logout button so i can logout of my desktop.
<vuln> How can I make Ubuntu partitions / -> some /dev/ and /home to my memory card?
<gluegun> coleys: i'm going to try to instal ubuntu tweak now.
<vuln> It's a simple question.
<gluegun> coleys, thanks.
<binary_> gparted does partitions
<coleys_> gluegun: Yeah, I suggest you just backup, and fresh install... That's the easiest way to fix all problems most likely.
<coleys_> Okay, the tweak is under... Desktop> Icons
<gluegun> coleys_: not easy for me. i have to backup my evolution, keepass and all. i'll try ubuntu tweak.
<binary_> I got programming class in 3 hours and I haven't slept >.> damn my insomnia
<gartral1> !ohmy | binary_
<ubottu> binary_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<binary_> sorry
<coleys_> lol
<coleys_> :P
<bullgard4> Welche Kernelversion hat Ubuntu 9.04?
<binary_> for the foul language >>
<hisa> how do I know if I have CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ enabled in my kernel??... I get no results if I lsmod | grep -i cbq
<cornucopic> bullgard4, 2.6.28
<bogdan> Hi
<eseven73> what's the site for the 9.04 release notes? I can't seem to find it anywhere
<gluegun> binary_: get sleep on intervals of 90 minutes
<eseven73> oops nevermind its in the topic :D
<bullgard4> cornucopic: Thank you very much.
<khensthoth> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<binary_> lol power naps ftw
<pelubntu> hello
<gluegun> binary_, it is much  more in sync with sleep cycle.
<cornucopic> bullgard4, 'uname -a'
<binary_> thats actuall what I wind up doing alot
<grifter188> My video card driver is a propriety driver 'fglrx'  when upgrading to 9.04 it says
<binary_> actually*
<grifter188> "no driver will work with my hardware"
<pelubntu> can anyone plz tell me what effect this is from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beQyR7lXQbM&feature=related <--- some sort of mouse effect, a circle pinkish trail?
<ubuntuROX> anyone have any success getting realplayer to play the videos on real.com in the Jackalope?
<bullgard4> cornucopic: I am not using Ubuntu 9.04.
<eseven73> khensthoth, thanks, silly me didn't see it in the topic :)
<cornucopic> oh k
<binary_> I have bad ptsd and need "medicine" to sleep sucks for me though as I have recently ran out.
<gluegun> binary_: there is a drug called modafinil which also removes the feeling of heavy head due to lack of sleep.
<Dulak> binary_: you could try installing the alsaplayer-jack package and see if that fixes it for you, other than that I don't know what's going on there
<patrik> Hi, I'm trying to get my convertx (px-tv402u) to work on Jaunty. Has anyone any experience with this?
<binary_> hmm ill try that lol the drug and the package thanks
<gluegun> binary_: cool.
<zmistfall> hi
<marco_Dr> Since I upgraded to 9.04 there has been a graphic distortion on the right side of my monitor... I use a notebook with x1300 video card. Does anyone know what that could be??
<hisa> check the drivers
<luckydev> I cannot play any video file in ubuntu 9.04... jaunty.. please help
<Chopper> My nautilus seems to be linked against both .7 and .11 versions of that lib, although the package info package just mentions .11.
<grifter188> marco_Dr: just courious, what driver are you using?
<binary_> bah I cant find the package.
<marco_Dr> grifter188, How can i find that out??
<hisa> marco_Dr: you should check the drivers
<zzxxzz> Is there some special you have to do to make network manager work in 9.04?
<coleys_> luckydev: Open up rhythmbox
<marco_Dr> hisa, How do I check the drivers?
<coleys_> luckydev: allow it to search for drivers, three times.
<coleys_> ^_^
<hisa> system->administration->hardware drivers
<luckydev> coleys_: ok, ll try that and tell u
<hisa> how do I know if I have CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ enabled in my kernel??... I get no results if I lsmod | grep -i cbq
<Aleksey_S> I have troubles downloading ubuntu jaunty dvd using torrent
<coleys_> It will work (Show it some .mp3 files) Then it wills search for what you need.
<Aleksey_S> the download speed is too slow, however i see a lot of seeders
<Dulak> hisa: modprobe -l | grep cbq
<Dulak> hisa: that modprobe -l will list all modules available to the current running kernel
<luckydev> i was asking you for video files.. i don hav any problem with mp3 and other audio formats
<grifter188> anyone know why the upgrade for 9.04 says it doesn't support my 'fglrx' card?  Previous versions support as an add-on.
<marco_Dr> hisa, The only thing that showed up was the modem driver... is that normal??
<coleys_> luckydev: Yeah, but it should automatically ask if you would like to search for the files required.
<Ravenkin> I have a question about programming.  If I create a program in Code::Blocks IDE and then compile and run it, it runs, but it never creates an executable?  Do I need something else to link it?
<grifter188> marco_Dr : could be normal
<hisa> thanks dulak!!
<coleys_> luckydev: It found all of them for me, including avi.
<marco_Dr> grifter188, How can I find out about the video driver specifically?
<cajun> since Jaunty has been released can I get advice in here or do i still need to go to ubuntu+1?
<Dulak> hisa: lsmod only shows modules that are inserted into the kernel currently, modprobe -l shows all modules available, inserted or not
<Dreamglider> How do i see dir's named .somthing in terminal ?
<gluegun> is ubuntu tweak safe to install? will it not have any "dangerous" issues associated with Automatix?
<grifter188> marco_Dr: I'm actually looking in the interface for you...
<iratik> In ubuntu (Running 8.04) . The root's crontab file i would expect to run jobs with uid,gid = 0 (root).... so the processes that are started by root's crontab should be running as root... but i get permission errors often... and get many inconsistent results which are nearly impossible to debug ... because the crontab behaves differently than the shell i test in.....  How is the crontab execution environment for root any different than the e
<iratik> xecution environment for root shell with "sudo -s" ?
<Dreamglider> and files for that matter
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Thank you!
<hisa> it depends on your hardware ... I have a nvidia graphics card and I had to enable propietary driver to get it working correctly at full resolution, and be able to use compiz
<Dulak> Dreamglider: ls -la
<coleys_> luckydev: Also you can just do... sudo apt-get install libavformat52
<luckydev> i have installed all the gstreamer plugins for all video formats.. what happens is that ,, When i right click a video file and click 'play'... the software (vlc,totem and mplayer) just opens and closes immediately. this happens when i load the video file from the software (FILE->Open ) also..
<nmvictor> i tried installing reminder plugin for tomboy by running ./configure and i get this messageconfigure: error: Can't find "mcs", the mono compiler in your PATH
<Dreamglider> Dulak: thanks
<nmvictor> anyone out to help?
<coleys_> luckydev: Also you can just do... sudo apt-get install libavformat52
<coleys_> luckydev: try that?
<grifter188> hisa: on the install of your 9.04 did it say your card was not supported, then you installed the driver after it was installed???  by any chance?
<Ravenkin> luckydev I'm having the same issue I haven't found a solution yet :-(
<ubuntuROX> gluegun, I have used ubuntu tweak for over a year now without issues. it uses .deb packages to install the applications.
<marco_Dr> grifter188, when I was installing it said my card was not supported.
<coleys_> gluegun: having problems?
<ubuntuROX> gluegun,, none.
<grifter188> marco_Dr : what card do you have?
<gluegun> ubuntuROX: ohright
<marco_Dr> grifter188, it is a ATI Mobile X1300
<kirbsah> wierd so i just did an apt-get install "^ebox-*"  .. and did all the setup..  nothing exists in /var/www for it ...
<ubuntuROX> gluegun, I had issues with automatix though LOL
<gartral1> whats the default text editor (gui) in xubuntu?
<gluegun> coleys_: not yet. thanks for asking though.
<leohartx> how do i turn on sound in virtualbox's guest OS ?
<Gaming4JC> Hey guys, I am trying to install Java 6 on a laptop which currently has no way of connecting to the internet. Normally I can just download all the depends from the packages.ubuntu.com, but when I do it with Java 6 it says I need sun-java6-jre_6-13-1_all.deb and sun-java6-bin which I have. So both of them are on the desktop right now but it says I need to go online to get them even though I alreadly have them ???
<grifter188> marco_Dr: your probably using a generic svga driver... lemmie google 4 u
<luckydev> coleys_: ya.. i have installed that lib thing.. it does not work for me now also..
<LjL> gartral1: i don't know, but it might be worth asking in #xubuntu as well
<JohnSourcer> hi all
<aixenv> hey guys can we discuss 9.04 in here now?
<Slart> aixenv: sure
<JohnSourcer> where do I download ubunutu for itel 64
<JohnSourcer> intel
<coleys_> gluegun: Did you get the .deb from getdeb.net?
<gluegun> ubuntuROX: my question is a bit stupid and i don't know if automatix and ubuntutweak would even be comparable. my bad.
<binary_> well were going to see if this works here in a second.
<Slart> JohnSourcer: isn't that one amd64 compatible?
<Ravenkin> JohnSourcer the AMD64 is the one you want.
<LjL> gartral1: it is probably mousepad, judging from the depends
<Slart> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<JohnSourcer> ah
<aixenv> 9.04 has been working pretty good for me other than sound is soooo quiet, has anyone encountered this and have any ideas?
<JohnSourcer> thanks got it
<gluegun> coleys_: not yet. but i'm into it.
<LjL> !info mousepad | gartral1
<ubottu> gartral1: mousepad (source: mousepad): simple Xfce oriented text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.16-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 94 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Slart> !amd64 | JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ubuntuROX> they are different but ubuntu tweak will install applications too.
<cajun> if I remove gvfs in order to reinstall it, will my system get messed up by the removal of ubuntu-desktop?
<binary_> brb rebooting
<JohnSourcer> good girl
<Slart> cajun: can't you just use the --reinstall switch with apt-get?
<JohnSourcer> cos I kicked windows in teh teeth today for good
<ubuntuROX> but thus far all have been the .deb files and no convoluted scripts
<Slart> cajun: but no, removing ubuntu-desktop will not kill your machine.. it's just a meta package
<JohnSourcer> later
<JohnSourcer> off to burn and install
<leohartx> how do i enable icmp ?
<gluegun> after ubuntu 9.04, there would be 9.1 and then 10.04 LTS again.. would be cool
<xvii69> can anybody tell me how to fix this before i Snap lol
<xvii69>  '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<Aleksey_S> Guys, are here anybody understanding in accessibility?
<coleys_> fix it? As in rename it?
<leohartx> how do i turn on ICMP (network ping) ?
<Slart> !anyone | Aleksey_S
<Gaming4JC> anyone? It looks like my problem has been around since 2007 on some posts but not to much resolve yet...
<ubottu> Aleksey_S: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<janisozaur> how do i stop pcspkr from being loaded every startup?
<xvii69> is that all?
<gluegun> is /etc/X11/xorg.conf still being used by ubuntu?
<leohartx> how do i get sound on in virtual box ?
<Slart> janisozaur: blacklist it in .. hmm.. is it /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<grifter188> marco_Dr: hahaha, looks like your problem is my problem
<cajun> ok.  thanks.  nautilus is having issues where i cannot mount any drives
<joaopinto> Gaming4JC, you should install the openjdk jre
<marco_Dr> grifter188, And what is it??
<kirbsah> i installed ebox... i got nothing in https://hostname/eBox
<hbekel> gluegun: it's used by xorg if present
<kirbsah> localhost
<Gaming4JC> Offline java install, help ?? : http://tinyurl.com/dezf8n
<aixenv> wow busy channel
<luckydev> what could be my problem.. every media player just opens and closes when i try to play a video file...
<coleys_> janisozaur: blacklist pcspkr
<janisozaur> thanks
<porter1> luckydev, maybe the video is corrupt, too short for you to see, or the codec aren't available?
<joaopinto> Gaming4JC, you need to the the openjdk .deb and all the related dependencies
<happosade> luckydev: maybe you dont have codec
<happosade> !avi | luckydev
<ubottu> luckydev: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grifter188> marco_Dr: when I try to upgrade it sys that my card is not supported, and we use the same ATI driver, fglrx .... google it ...  umm... the wiki about the driver says that it is supported, so I am assuming that support will come soon.
<binary_> well it didn't work but I'm going to sleep now talk to you guys later
<grifter188> marco_Dr: the driver is not open source, it's a properitery ATI driver
<xvii69> Error message:  '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'   Anybody?
<iratik>  ... they should really somehow ... organize this channel some how... require registration ... age of registration, and other characteristics  determines which channel tier to send the user to...  .. so when people join (must have used ident) ... they automatically go to a channel corresponding with their experience level .. no ident... lowest tier, if ident matches someone who has been registered for a year.. then they go to a higher tier
<Cr0m0gliC> Hi! Can someone help with setting static IP in ubuntu server?:p tried som tutorials, but none has worked... :/ Would appreciate a step-by-step :)
<sf_> Hi, I removed a network interface from my machine and now eth0 seems to be caught in limbo. How do I re-order the interfaces on my system to switch eth2 over to eth0?
<luckydev> porter1:i have installed all the codecs... i tried it with the example videos bundled with ubuntu.. the same happens
<aixenv> is the jaunty channel still around?
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Oh, man... and what can we do? Just wait??
<gluegun> xvii69, are you using nvidia?'
<Gaming4JC> joapinto: I'm not trying to install the development kit, just the JRE. The two files java6-jre and java6-bin depend on each other to operate. I'm going to try placing them in var/cache/apt/archives...
<hbekel> xvii69: that's not an error message
<xvii69> Yes i am,trying to save the the config
<homy> hi, how can I make firefox integrate with kde? It looks *really* ugly
<gluegun> xvii69, do it as root.
<grifter188> marco_Dr: I am just going to wait... I could try to do it manually but I don't want to have to reinstall if it doesn't work... so I'm just waiting... I'll post the wiki link
<Slart> aixenv: #ubuntu+1 is still there.. but now it's about.. whatever the next one is called.. 9.10
<joaopinto> Gaming4JC, I am not telling you to install the developement kit, I am telling you to install the JRE, the base name of the project is called openjdk, it is not the JDK
<gluegun> xvii69, go to terminal, then su (input your root password).
<porter1> aixenv, this became the jaunty channel
<bullgard4> After  8.04.2 to 8.10 upgrade my computer has LAN access only before the X server starts! How to fix that? '~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139too 31616 0'
<aixenv> porter1 / Slart : ok ty
<Slart> !root | gluegun
<ubottu> gluegun: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<joaopinto> Gaming4JC, thats the current default java JRE on Ubuntu
<aixenv> probably explains why its so busy heh
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Thanks! I guess Iĺl just wait then... but... what is the problem with yours? The same as mine?
<Deathstar87> hello
<grifter188> marco_Dr: wiki link for driver... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx   , it says it's supported but Ubuntu has not included it.
<MerlinW> Slart, 9.10 Karmic Koala
<jbwiv> is there a more capable terminal available for gnome than gnome-terminal? Looking for something along the lines of konsole features (split views, etc)
<Cr0m0gliC> Can someone help with setting static IP in ubuntu server?:p tried som tutorials, but none has worked... Would appreciate a step-by-step :)
<Slart> MerlinW: thanks =)
<aixenv> anyone have any issues with quiet sound and how to rectify with jaunty?
<Digger___> terminator ?
<luckydev> i even tried it with VLC, the same error happens..
<gluegun> ubottu, i'm not trying to let him guess root password. i'm assuming he already did "sudo passwd root"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> grifter188, fglrx is available on Ubuntu
<grifter188> marco_Dr: when I try to upgrade my Ubuntu to 9.04 it says my card is not supported... I was wondering if I could just install it afterwards... but it looks like from your experience it doesn't work
<cajun> Slart: reinstalling gvfs did not work to fix my issue.  I'm hoping an uninstall/reinstall will do it.
<gluegun> ubottu, and then so he can do "su"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> jbwiv, terminator
<MerlinW> Jaunty working only wit the fgrlx driver from the repo (restricted drivers)
<gluegun> oh, i didn't know.
<MerlinW> at the moment
<Slart> gluegun: ubuntu doesn't come with a root passwd and I think the policy here is not to recommend it
<aixenv> mixer and main sound at 100% is like hrmm 30% of winbloze volume
<MerlinW> not working with the offical 9.4 ati driver
<grifter188> joaopinto: marco_Dr does not see the driver in the list... his graphics are messed it
<Slart> gluegun: just go with sudo and it's switches..
<gluegun> all right xvii69, i don't recommend you do it. :)
<MerlinW> the repo has newer unoffical ati driver
<Slart> cajun: ok..hope you get it fixed
<jbwiv> joaopinto: cool...I'll take a look. Thanks
<NeoGeo64> Hello everyone.
<NeoGeo64> I think I caught swine flu from McDonalds.
<grifter188> MerlinW: so even though the upgrade SAYS it isn't going to work it will still work from the restriced drivers??? just making sure.
<Slart> !ot | NeoGeo64
<ubottu> NeoGeo64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dulak> if you absolutely have to have a root shell, use sudo -i
<gartral1> Dulak: sudo bash is another way
<gluegun> NeoGeo64, they said it's not really swine flu. it's german measles.
<Slart> gluegun: oh.. and ubottu is a bot.. he's nice and all.. but still a bot =)
<cajun> Slart:  If i select "Computer" from the "PLaces" menu, i get the following error msg:  Could not display "computer:". Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<luckydev> happosade, i have all the codecs installed. I even installed VLC , VLC is also opening and closing immediately when i try to open the video files.. if i don have codecs... it would have said me clearly.. though i have all the codecs installed in the system now..
<grifter188> MerlinW: This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04
<felixsulla> How do you get rid of a process that's "still running" but not showing up? (Firefox)
<gluegun> Slart, yup, didn't notice that at first.
<marco_Dr> grifter188, The system is working fine, the only problem is the annoying graphic distortion on the right side of the screen. It is REALLY annoying.
<cajun> This has been happening since I had a kernel error a few weeks ago when my laptop went to sleep.
<h00k> felixsulla, you can open a terminal and type 'killall firefox'
<gharz> guys, i'm using 8.10... is there an apps that support webcam with yahoo messenger????
<Slart> cajun: hmm.. never seen that one before.. but nautilus can get weird sometimes
<felixsulla> h00k: Thanks!
<grifter188> marco_Dr : try this .... System->Administration->Hardware Testing... go though that
<wildc4rd> anyone else getting a few errors with the latest 9.4 updates?
<dooglus> gharz: I heard about one a while ago
<NeoGeo64> I just want to say I installed Ubuntu on my dad's laptop and told him its windows vista
<luckydev> happosade, even the OGV files are not playing..
<porter1> Anyone know if we can get xmodmap back?
<NeoGeo64> and he doesnt know the difference
<h00k> felixsulla, you're welcome!  Also, feel free to check out System Monitor from your System menu
<MerlinW> grifter188, i had offical 94 driver on 8.10, and after upgrade the x crashed. after i removed all fglrx packages, and installed jaunty restricted driver, it was ok
<gharz> dooglus: really? any idea what it is?
<Slart> gharz: im apps that support webcams aren't that common on linux.. there are a few I think, not sure if they work with yahoo though..
<dooglus> gharz: I'll see if I can find
<Slart> porter1: it's gone?
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Nothing happened.
<grifter188> MerlinW: ok did you do all this through the command line??? with apt-get????
<NeoGeo64> gharz: Linux doens't support most webcams, much less video IM.
<gharz> dooglus: thanks!
<NeoGeo64> heh
<bSON> hi
<bSON> is it possible to use dri2 with r300 chips in jaunty?
<marco_Dr> grifter188, The cursor showed it loading up but nothing happened.
<h00k> gharz, check out Kopete messenger
<gharz> NeoGeo64: i think AMSN supports webcam with msn messenger.
<kirbsah> wow ebox is great
<NeoGeo64> Only a handfull of cams actually work flawlessly on Linux
<porter1> slart, well, the wiki is saying that it has been replaced by the x keyboad extension
<dooglus> gharz: gyachi?
<felixsulla> h00k: I like learning new terminal commands, too but cool!
<cajun> Slart:  others have had issues also but no one seems to be able to figure out a fix.  updating gvfs supposedly works but I have the most recent version.
<gharz> dooglus: ok.
<Slart> porter1: try installing x11-xserver-utils  .. it might already be installed though
<porter1> And I'm trying to remap my apple keyboad to work right
<gharz> i'll check that one out.
<gharz> thanks!
<h00k> NeoGeo64, actually, quite a few  webcams are supported.
<grifter188> marco_Dr: ok do you know how to use the command line in Linux... I think I see what MerlinW is talking about
<NeoGeo64> Your best bet:  Buy hardware that supports Linux.  Don't support companies who release subpar hardware with windows only support
<dooglus> gharz: http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<MerlinW> grifter188, yep, in kernel recovery mode: apt-get remove --purge fglrx*  - after start x with radeon driver
<mshooshtari> I need assistance debugging pam_group.so   the group.conf file is not accepting the domain seperator \ or it's escaped version \\
<Gaming4JC> joapinto: Thanks for the help, I will need to download the openjdk too then... but that still doesn't explain how it might be possible to install the java6-bin/java6-jre on jaunty.... It's the official Sun Java version.
<luckydev> is there any problem with my drivers for video playback
<Slart> cajun: hmm.. I'll try googling around.. if I find anything I'll let you know
<gharz> dooglus: thanks!!!!
<MerlinW> grifter188, and finally installed the built in restricted driver
<mshooshtari> is there an option that can be placed after the require  pam_group.so which will enable additional debugging?
<MerlinW> it was 10 hrs suck....:D
<h00k> Gaming4JC, if you;re looking for java, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<MerlinW> but i figured out:D
<rantic> I know this isn't an Ubuntu specific question, but I'm trying to import my bookmarks from Firefox in windows to ubuntu and don't know where they're stored?
<cajun> awesome.  thanks.  i've posted in this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801597&goto=newpost
<gartral1> MerlinW: i found the cure to my DAP ailing!
<Pirate_Hunter> !audio > Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter, please see my private message
<MerlinW> gartral1, good for u :D
<Slart> porter1: since this channel is, even for this channel, unusually busy channel please put my nick in front of anything you say to me or I might miss it in the flood
<luckydev> everybody here can play videos in your system (ubuntu 9.04) ?
<Gaming4JC> joapinto: I will try again later. Thanks for your help.
<NeoGeo64> anyways im enjoying the new release of ubuntu its so great i just wish i could do video editing on it
<Gaming4JC> bbl
<Pirate_Hunter> !video > Pirate_Hunter
<grifter188> MerlinW: I see the restricted driver in 'apt-cache search' can I install it that way?? and did you have to edit the Xconfig to add the radeon driver?
<h00k> NeoGeo64, check out Kino
<luckydev> everybody here can play videos in your system (ubuntu 9.04) ?
<Ravenkin> luckydev: No I'm having the same problem and as I look at the net apparently a lot of people here are having that problem.
<Slart> luckydev: works for me.. although vlc had some weird bug with the controls in a separate window
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Unfortunately I don know much about linux yet... :(
<NeoGeo64> There are no decent video editing softwares for Linux, and the ones that do don't support many formats.
<porter1> Slart, yeah, I was giving up in here :P
<aixenv> 9.04 has been working pretty good for me other than sound is soooo quiet, i have mixer and sound volume at 100%, yet its still like too quiet to be useful,  has anyone encountered this and have any ideas?
<luckydev> Slart, what did u do to make it work
<grifter188> marco_Dr: ok ... it's a kind of hack to get it to work... you can't really do it though the gui or with the gui running actually.
<Slart> luckydev: nothing.. I just upgraded from 8.10.. running 64 bit 9.04
<grifter188> marco_Dr: i'd walk you though it, but I'm not sure of it working
<porter1> aixenv, change the PCM level.
<wildc4rd> Rantic, go to bookmarks, Organise Bookmarks, Backup to a JSON file
<MerlinW> grifter188, if ur system clean from any fglrx drivers, and ur xorg.conf is empty (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) the system automatically start with the radeon  driver (xserver-xorg-video-radeon)
<marco_Dr> grifter188, that's bad... :( I would try it out since I have nothing to lose. hahah
<aixenv> porter1 : where is this done @?
<porter1> aixenv, the gnome mixer should have it listed, if it doesn't you can add it.
<Mew-Chan> whats the command to search Repo?
<marco_Dr> MerlinW, How can I clean the fglrx driver from my system?
<Mew-Chan> apt-search?
<Slart> Mew-Chan: apt-cache search
<MerlinW> grifter188, restart and menu/system/admin/restricted/enable
<hbekel> rantic: ~/.mozilla/firefox/9iojdf4u.default/bookmarks.html is the bookmark's file location on linux firefox. search for a bookmarks.html in windows.
<dram> i have a question. I want to run ubuntu on a G5 power mac(ppc) using vmware...which version of ubuntu should i download? PM me please
<porter1> Be carful though, turning it all the way up will make things rediculously loud
<Slart> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<luckydev> slart, i am having 32Bit Intel x86 865GV board Pentium D Core... is there any problem with my config... i wonder why.. all was working perfect in 8.04 and 8.10 and suddenly everything wrong happens in 9.04.. what shall i do
<Mew-Chan> slart any other command (that one looks slightly diffrent)
<Slart> !ppc > dram
<ubottu> dram, please see my private message
<NeoGeo64> I have an Open Office horror story,  I tried upgrading it and somehow it wiped out my entire installation of ubutnu
<h00k> sgiath, hello
<hbekel> rantic: those files should be compatible, but don't take my word for it
<zzxxzz> I still need help setting up eth0 and eth1 so they appear in Network Manager, or is there some other way to do this?
<NeoGeo64> its not ubuntu's fault but idk wtf happened
<MerlinW> marco_Dr, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sgiath> h00k, hey man
<Slart> luckydev: intel chips had some problems with 9.04.. not sure why or how.. I just saw an article about it
<marco_Dr> MerlinW, To use this command line I need to shut the X down??
<wildc4rd> hbekel/rantic, the JSON definately is
<Slart> Mew-Chan: well.. there's  apt-cache search and aptitude search
<Cr0m0gliC> Can someone help with setting static IP in ubuntu server?:p tried som tutorials, but none has worked... Would appreciate a step-by-step :)
<xTheGoat121x> I've got a better horror story -- look out for cleanup schemes that claim to help clean your system by deleting duplicate files.  Did that and it completely killed my system.
<h00k> NeoGeo64, how did you go about upgrading OO?
<shivam> How to get 3D  accelaration for Intel 965 chipset using intel GMA in Ubuntu 8.10?
<eseven73> Slart, those intel probs are discussed in the 9.04 release notes (link is in the topic)  :D
<MerlinW> marco_Dr, i did it in kernel recovery mode / root command line
<Mew-Chan> thanks slart (it was the latter)
<grifter188> MerlinW: cool, thanks....    I'll try it soon... this is a widly used ATI driver, there should be a faq... :P  thanks
<xTheGoat121x> eseven73, how bad are the problems?  Are they fairly widespread?
<luckydev> slart, oh.. k.. when will they rectified.. i also read about t sometime back.. they say they will be corrected in teh next update.. do u have any  idea when will the roll out the next update
<MerlinW> grifter188, np
<shivam> How to get 3D  accelaration for Intel 965 chipset using intel GMA graphics in Ubuntu 8.10?
<eseven73> xTheGoat121x, a couple chips, seems like theres a few dirty "fixes" for them though
<grifter188> marco_Dr: do you have in your gui.... system->admin->restricted
<Slart> eseven73: *ahem*.. which I of course have read many times.. just checking that you all are on your toes.. good job..carry on.. *ahem*
<eseven73> lol
<cece> hi2all, i tried to install the alternate iso on my hard drive with the bootable flashdisk ,but there is one step that ask me to mount the iso file ,what should i do ?
<Slart> Mew-Chan: you're welcome
<marco_Dr> MerlinW, And then when you restarted the system used the right drivers?
<marco_Dr> grifter188, No, I haven't.
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<xTheGoat121x> eseven73, where can I find that list of affected chips?
<marco_Dr> grifter188, I just looked it up
<luckydev> ubuntu 9.04 is looking more glossier than previous versions.. what have they done different in the themes..  ?
<shivam> How to get 3D  accelaration for Intel 965 chipset using intel GMA in Ubuntu 8.10? Please help!
<eseven73> xTheGoat121x, the release notes link is in the topic
<Slart> luckydev: no idea.. but I'm guessing "soon".. if that helps you in any way.. there are a lot of people out there with intel chips
<eseven73> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<luckydev> slart, thanks
<xTheGoat121x> eseven73, got it in the topic, thank you!
<dayo> from terminal i put my laptop into Suspend with this: sudo /usr/bin/gnome-power-cmd.sh suspend    but when it comes out of Suspend, the screen isn't locked. how do i get it to come out of Suspend with a locked screen?
<erUSUL> shivam: do « glxinfo | grep -i direct » what does it returns ?
<grifter188> marco_Dr: hold on 1 sec
<Eveready> cece : do you have a prompt shell to type commands?
<MerlinW> grifter188, the gdm will still stuck after that, so u can enable the ctrl+alt+backspace with apt-get install dontzap && dontzap -d  or ctrl+alt+f2 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart for start x
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Ok!
<cece> it give me a tiny one
<rantic> I installed a piece of software through Wine by mistake and despite deleting it's dir I can't get it out of the Gnome menu, any ideas
<erUSUL> !pm | shivam
<ubottu> shivam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zzxxzz> Cr0m0gliC: I've been trying to use the Official Documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04 but it doesn't help setting up the wireless. I do have a static IP on my wired connection though.
<Eveready> cece : try:     mount /dev/cdrom0
<MerlinW> marco_Dr, yes, it will be using the standard radeon driver, After u enable the restricted driver, ubuntu will use fglrx again, well
<Eveready> cece : or try:     mount /dev/cdrom
<cece> thx ,i'll try it soon
<Cr0m0gliC> zzxxzz: Know how to do that with a cabled connection?;P
<marco_Dr> MerlinW, So... it will all end up the same??
<Eveready> I thought install found your cd drive for you
<grifter188> MerlinW: cool, can marco_Dr jsut install the linux-restriced-modules* from apt-get?
<Cr0m0gliC> zzxxzz: oh, thats what you saidxD Can you help me?:)
<Slart> rantic: can't you edit the menu? right click on the "applications" thingy?
<prefrontal> i need some software for blocking bots and throttling users of my apache web server
<prefrontal> my server is slow and bots are using most of the resources
<prefrontal> and some bots make themselves look like users
<Xiong> PM me please!
<Slart> !pm | Xiong
<ubottu> Xiong: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MerlinW> if resctricted driver window empty, u will have to install manually apt-get install fglrx* and disable/enable the restricted
<Eveready> cece : type only  mount      to see if anythings there
<Slart> Xiong: if you're just testing your irc client there is a special channel for that.. guess what it's called =)
<Xiong> ubottu, i was already in PM with another guy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pollywog> is there a way (Jaunty) to keep usb drives from bring up Nautilus windows automatically when the drive is plugged in?
<Xiong> i had to restart
<cece> but the iso file is in my flashdisk
<marco_Dr> MerlinW, The resctricted doesn't show up in my menu.
<grifter188> marco_Dr: did you see what MerlinW just said??  we can try it that way first
<Slart> Xiong: ok, nevermind then
<erUSUL> Pollywog: on nautilus window... go to Edit>Preferences| Last Tab
<Xiong> with such a busy chan, i can't find the guy in the userlist
<xTheGoat121x> Okay, seems that the i965 is the bothered set.
<marco_Dr> grifter188, the restricted doens't show up for me...
<Pollywog> erUSUL: ty
<Slart> prefrontal: I think you might want to find an apache related channel.. I think you'll get better answers there
<zzxxzz> Cr0m0gliC: I don't think I could be much help as I'm really not sure how I got my wired connection to work and it's not working again right now on the computer in trouble. 9.04 looks much different than earlier versions.
<aolko> help plz
<MerlinW> marco: like i said, install manually, then u will see in the list. but u have to disable and enable it for well working
<Knirgh> What's the best bet at the moment, ext3 or ext4?
<grifter188> marco_Dr: 'apt-get install linux-restriced-modules* flgx*'  do that from a root command line prompt... then check the admin menu again to enable the restricted drivers
<MerlinW> ext4
<Cr0m0gliC> zzxxzz: Well, I do not have a clue on how to do it, so I guess its quite basic ^^ Just need to find some stuff and find out what to put here and there
<aolko> helloooooooo...
<MerlinW> its faster 2-3x
<JMFTheVCI> failing to print to my mac-shared printer from 9.04. It can find the printer but will not print documents. At the latest levels of cups. Was working with 8.10 but printer disappeared after install.
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Im trying that right now
<erUSUL> prefrontal: http://www.robotstxt.org/robotstxt.html
<m0wfo> Knirgh: zfs!
<JMFTheVCI> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/369438
<Slart> Knirgh: depends on what you're looking for.. ext4 for your desktop (which you of cours backup religiously), ext3 or similar for the server
<jmc__> #toilelibre
<prefrontal> erUSUL i don't believe you read my post.
<Knirgh> MerlinW: can i somehow "upgrade" ext3 to ext4 w/o reinstalling the system? it's cause i use a 8.10 server CD
<zzxxzz> Cr0m0gliC: I've been trying to get help for a couple of days now, It took nearly 6 months to get my friends wireless working.
<Cr0m0gliC> hehe, okay ;P
<prefrontal> if you had read my post you would know that I am targetting bots that conceal themselves as users.
<jwormy> HI!  Pulse + OSS + ALSA makes me want to shoot myself.  Is it safe to remove pulse and OSS and just let alsa do magic?  I'm sick of fighting with OSS and pulse...
<Pirate_Hunter> sorry for this question which i believe is stupid but what is the ubuntu .deb installer called?
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg
<sugi> ﻿I would like some advince on setting up an new partition table. I have partition already on my harddrive, it's a ntfs. That means I have three primary parittions left, I would like to install two more linux distros... What would be the best way of setting this partition table up? I was thinking about hte following setup.  prim 1= ntfs, prim 2 = linux OS one - mount /, prim 3 linux OS two - mount /, then prim 4, Extended partition, with s
<Slart> Pirate_Hunter: or better to use gdebi
<Eveready> Gdebi
<MerlinW> Knirgh, http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/04/convert-your-ext3-file-system-to-ext4.html
<Knirgh> Slart: ok thanks, installing with ext3 now
<futureistyranny> speak!
<Pirate_Hunter> Slart, thats the one gdebi thanks
<erUSUL> prefrontal: you did not mention you were refering to that kind of bots so be specific if you want help
<jenda> hello, what is difference in ext3 and ext4 by installing ubuntu?
<aolko> people,please help me install MAC ON LINUX on ubuntu!!
<zzxxzz> Cr0m0gliC: Well, good luck. Maybe someone will appear who can help.
<Cr0m0gliC> thanks ;)
<oz|> holy
<Slart> !mac | aolko
<ubottu> aolko: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<marco_Dr> grifter188,  It said that couldnt find the gfrlx package
<steltz> !I need help installing xbmc on Jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> aolko: hmm.. wrong factoid.. sorry
<marco_Dr> grifter188, the last thing that showed up
<NeoGeo64> what is SquashFS
<Xiong> how to force brasero to burn hidden files?
<grifter188> marco_Dr fglrx????
<NeoGeo64> and why are all the packages on the Ubuntu cd in one file
<NeoGeo64> just wondering
<marco_Dr> ops
<marco_Dr> grifter188, flgx
<skeeter_101> Is "fglrx" really needed in 9.04?  I have a ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 and I am using compiz and have the desktop cube and rotate cube work good........I am just wondering what the big deal about it is?
<prefrontal> erUSUL yes I did and you are failing to interpret my english.
<zzxxzz> NeoGeo64: Do you mean the .iso file?
<prefrontal> i specifically said, "i need some software for blocking bots and throttling users of my apache web server"
<grifter188> marco_Dr: run 'apt-cache search fglrx'  ... then run 'apt-get install the ones you think you need'
<jenda> hello, what are skins for ubuntu on http://www.gnome-look.org/ ? Is it GTK2.x
<MerlinW> skeeter: u activated the restricted drivers right?
<prefrontal> how does robots.txt help me throttle users, and how is robots.txt even a useful response?
<steltz> I need help installing XBMC
<prefrontal> give it up, leave me alone.
<skeeter_101> MerlinW: nope
<erUSUL> prefrontal: yep; that's the actitude. good luck. bye and please do not address me anymore
<MerlinW> hm
<mobi-sheep> jenda: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 ?
<NeoGeo64> zzxxzz: I reckon.
<Seregwethrin> hello all
<NeoGeo64> zzxxzz: When I browse the CD, there's some file containing all the packages
<joaopinto> prefrontal, you want to throttle connections on a web server ?
<Mew-Chan> robot.txt i thought was keeping search bots ie google/yahoo out of said directorys
<p3t3r> hey all
<MerlinW> with my desktop radeon, compiz says, not found any drivers
<prefrontal> joaopinto yep, i am particularly interested in snagging bots that have changed their user agents but are detectable by loads of connections
<Seregwethrin> people I've got a sound problem at my pc with ubuntu 9.04
<mobi-sheep> jenda: It's a file system.  ext2, ext3, ext4, fat, fat16, fat32, ntfs, etc..
<joaopinto> prefrontal, try mod_evasive
<Seregwethrin> there's no sound, I've reinstalled the ALSA drivers
<MerlinW> after restricted it was fine
<p3t3r> i want to backup my NetworkManger Settings so i can use my WIFIs and VPNs after an reinstall, which files do i need to backup?
<coleys_> Seregwethrin: which sound card?
<skeeter_101> MerlinW: are you modifying the visual effects tab under appearance?
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Do I need to start up again after that??
<trashguy> anyone using ncpmount?
<prefrontal> joaopinto, thank you ^_^
<aolko> GUYS, i meant http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/
<Seregwethrin> coleys_ http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/321957-321957-64295-321838-89315-3687779.html?jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<Seregwethrin> this is my laptop, HP 6735b
<grifter188> marco_Dr: now go enable the restriced drivers from the menu... is that there now?
<MerlinW> yes i did:)
<zzxxzz> NeoGeo64: If you're trying to burn the .iso to a CD, it's a disk image file and you  have to burn it as such which will create a number of files and directories on the burned CD. I used K3B to burn mine.
<coleys_> Seregwethrin: Which soundcard do you have? :P
<aolko> i dload tarball and i don't know how to make install
<marco_Dr> grifter188, It is still installing.
<MerlinW> its fine to me, working with in build Jaunty fglrx
<Mew-Chan> Does Virtual Machines Support Mac?
<speed> Hello.. I cannot for the life of me find the answer anywhere. Is it possible to start the local GDM session (if the computer has been started from WoL and no one has logged in at the local PC) from SSH so that I can then RD in to the desktop as if I were sitting at the monitor?
<MerlinW> but not worked w/o
<steltz> NEED HELP INSTALLING XBMC- IT NEEDS A KEY
<MerlinW> it
<aolko> people! Help!
<MerlinW> steltz, gpg key
<Slart> Mew-Chan: I think you mean if it supports OS X.. right?
<erUSUL> !caps | steltz
<ubottu> steltz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<grifter188> marco_Dr: ok... go to system->admin->hardware drivers ... and see if you can enable it there
<Slart> !caps | steltz
<MerlinW> it on their website
<skeeter_101> MerlinW: when you type "fglrxinfo" in a terminal window.......does it give "fglrx"  ???
<Seregwethrin> how can i learn my soundcard from Linux ?
<lianimator1> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.10 (9.04 just isn't for me). Then I installed nvidia drivers 180.37, which worked well. The decorations of new wave theme was good. Then I did the update.. the driver broke (happened before). Something about GLX module. So I am back to Nvidia 177.xx which has the "bad look" when hovering over the decorations of New Wave theme.
<Mew-Chan> Slart, (im not sure)
<jenda> hello, where are skins for ubuntu on http://www.gnome-look.org/ ? Is it GTK2.x? I mean complette package...
<erUSUL> Seregwethrin: lspci | grep -i sound
<joelle> so i have some folders shared on my other machine using samba,  and I have samba installed on this machine,  whats the command I have to type to get this machine to connect to the folders on the other machine?
<rantic> When looking for themes for Ubuntu, I simply search for Gnome themes correct?
<Slart> Mew-Chan: a mac is the computer.. the hardware you buy.. the os is called Os X,  iirc
<coleys_> jenda: Yeah.
<MerlinW> skeeter_101, OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series,  OpenGL version string: 2.1.8575
<joelle> i thought it was like smbmount or something but it doesnt seem to be working
<MerlinW> zes its perfect
<Mew-Chan> then yes slart i mean OS X
<MerlinW> y
<erUSUL> Seregwethrin: lspci | grep -i audio
<steltz> how do I get a gpg key
<Seregwethrin> erUSUL, says nothing.
<MerlinW> i have no problem:D
<skeeter_101> it didnt say "fglrx"
<Seregwethrin> trying again
<Mew-Chan> do Virtual Machines mix well with OS X ?
<Eveready> joelle : try dolphin 's network
<coleys_> rantic: http://www.gnome-look.org (gtk2.0 themes_
<asasasa> hi
<Seregwethrin> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<joelle> Eveready: whats that?
<stiandan> Hello. There is any romanian around here ?
<steltz> Merlinw: how do I get a gpg key
<Seregwethrin> that is my sound card: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<mobi-sheep> steltz: It is in the link?
<FloridaGuy> is there away to print a list of all packages installed on my system
<mobi-sheep> steltz: http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_XBMC_for_Linux
<asasasa> any spanish?
<steltz> mobi-sheep: now
<Eveready> joelle: are you trying to map a drive?
<Pici> !es | asasasa
<ubottu> asasasa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<steltz> *no
<Slart> Mew-Chan: I don't see anything about Os X on the site www.virtualbox.org  .. I guess they would have mentioned it if it was supported
<Eveready> joelle: are you trying to map a share*
<joelle> Eveready: yes, 3 actually
<speed> Is it possible to login the local GDM session from SSH? Cannot find the answer anywhere. I'd like to RD into a freshly booted PC to the desktop I would see if I were sitting infront of it.
<rantic> coleys_: thank you :)
<hbekel> joelle: mount -t smbfs //somebox/share /mountpoint
<oz|> unkmar: hows the day sir.
<Knirgh>  Can anyone help me with setting up a FTP server with accounts locked to /var/www? I'm very new at this (take it in private please)
<marco_Dr> grifter188, It still doesnt show up there! :( What have I done wrong this time?
<Eveready> joelle: I forgot that command too, but... I added stuff with the file manager
<p3t3r> i want to backup my NetworkManger Settings so i can use my WIFIs and VPNs after an reinstall, which files do i need to backup?
<steltz> mobi-sheep: there is a link to http://keyserver.pramberger.at/ but when I go there I don't know what to do
<Eveready> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<Eveready> :/
<grifter188> marco_Dr: you didn't do anyting wrong... it's just trying differnt things...
<Eveready> eck
<mobi-sheep> steltz: Search using 'xbmc'
<grifter188> marco_Dr: I am going to upgrade and try to get this thing to work
<kevin009> i have upgraded to 9.04 and have no sound. i made sure everything is not muted and I have intel hda audio how can i fix this?
<MerlinW> steltz, gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv <code> && gpg --export --armor  <code> | sudo apt-key add -   (the 14 digit code in the apt-get input)
<freeanshu> i've problem with rpm file installation
<Sheepherd> hi all... im not the only one with sound problems it seems :)
<marco_Dr> grifter188, Ok! Then, if possible, send me a message saying if everything worked out fine! ;)
<steltz> mobi-sheep: I got a whole bunch of results
<oz|> kevin did you check the alsamixer?
<grifter188> marco_Dr: sure...
<joelle> Eveready: if i do that it says "Only root can do that"  if I do that with sudo then I get some error saying "mount error(13): Permission denied"
<homeskill> what's up with ubuntu and it just making sound stop workin, that's happenin to me even in 8.04 the entire time ive had it installed on my laptop. the only way i can get sound back is to reboot
<kevin009> yeah it's all unmuted and turned up
<MerlinW> kevin009, in menu/admin/setting/sounds  HDA is the default?
<oz|> hmm
<Sheepherd> but my sound works fine... my issue is the sound with the flashplayer inside firefox
<freeanshu> i've problem with rpm file installation
<jenda> hello, where are skins for ubuntu on http://www.gnome-look.org/ ? Is it GTK2.x? I mean complette package...
<shivam> How to get graphics acceleration for intel gma graphics card on Ubuntu 8.10?
<MerlinW> Sheepherd, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sheepherd> checked this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422 to fix the issue but i dont have the file firefoxrc :/
<homeskill> yeah it's mostly sound in flashplayer that stops workin but i notice it happens even to all my sound, even with alsa still enabled
<rantic> I installed Ubuntu yesterday and when prompted to install one of 3 swf players/viewers in firefox I chose the first one  ... but it's very buggy, how could I go about trying another? ;o
<joelle> Sheepherd: i am having the same problem
<marco_Dr> grifter188, can I PM you with my e-mail??
<mobi-sheep> steltz: That's the keys right there.  You need to find out which one you used.... Because I don't know your system.   Copy the key to textpad and Look in System --> Admin --> Sources.  Import the key there.
<aolko> Who used MOL?
<MerlinW> joelle, , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<joelle> MerlinW: Ive done that, doesnt fix it for me
<MerlinW> restarted FF<
<joaopinto> jenda, please read yourself, there is a description for each package on gnome-look.org
<MerlinW> ?
<joelle> MerlinW: yep,  even tried installing flash player directly from adobe and still have the problem
<aolko> anyone?
<shivam> I have Intel gma graphics card, but there is no 3d acceleration. Using ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone helo?
<msx> I have some problems with ubuntu 9.04 and my xbox gamepad. I've tried various tutorials but there is still no /dev/input/jsX directory (and some other errors)
<Bineagle> hi, i think that i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 first no visual effect coz i have intel iXXX second mu µProc is all the time 62%
<speed> Am I in the right channel for SSH/GDM login help or would that be elsewhere?
<freeanshu> i've problem with rpm file installation
<grifter188> marco_Dr: sure
<steltz> mobi-sheep: the source url is http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/jaunty-ppa/ubuntu
<thiebaude> joelle: use using 64 bit?
<joelle> no 32
<Seregwethrin> people, I've installed Linux over Win Vista, I didn't remember there's a windows for asking me a root password, and I can't find the root password. what can I do?
<thiebaude> ok
<Pici> freeanshu: You shouldnt be using rpm files to install things on Ubuntu.
<FloridaGuy> in terminal is there away to view and print all packages install on the system
<joaopinto> freeanshu, you should not use rpms on Ubuntu, what are you trying to install ?
<cdm10> how can I switch from the new WL/Broadcom STA wireless driver to the old b43 in Jaunty?
<freeanshu> ibmjava
<shivam> I have Intel gma graphics card, but there is no 3d acceleration. Using ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone helo?
<MerlinW> joelle, the adobe thing not helping for u:D its a different driver
<freeanshu> ok
<mobi-sheep> freeanshu: I don't think .rpm is a native support (nor default) for Ubuntu.  You're looking for .deb package.
<Sheepherd> MerlinW: it also doesnt fix it for me
<MerlinW> u need only the nonfree plugin
<shivam> I have Intel gma graphics card, but there is no 3d acceleration. Using ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone helo?
<rana_> .net
<Sheepherd> MerlinW: do i have to remove the old plugin?
<cruicial_Thread> what antivirus packages are available to linux/ubuntu ? besides clam av ?
<futureistyranny> ..
<comph4x0r> you can get AVG for ubuntu
<cruicial_Thread> i'm looking for desktop antivirus package not so much a mail scanner
<msx> can't anyone help or at least give some clues?
<joaopinto> cruicial_Thread, as far as I know on the repositories there is no other
<cruicial_Thread> avg for ubuntu huh? i'll have to look  in to that
<freeanshu> pici joaopinto mobi-sheep: thanx
<Eveready> shivam: jockey    ... run it
<MerlinW> Sheepherd,  sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin* && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<comph4x0r> yea,i have found it very useful
<kane77> hi, installing (of both 8.04 and 9.04) is giving kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.. Before that there is call trace that starts with something like ata_interrupt is this hardware issue or bug or just some incorrect bios settings (ubuntu has been running and installing fine before)?
<cruicial_Thread> joaopinto, ok thanks. i'll have to hunt around a little bit.. i only noticed clamav so far
<comph4x0r> although the firewall for ubuntu is very good,it does not stop all things
<grekkos> hmm... is it just me or is there no way to do alt + right click resize via the compizconfig? it's not using my settings, and it's keeping the defaults
<mobi-sheep> cruicial_Thread: Do you need antivirus?  I'm sure you do know Linux don't get viruses?
<coleys_> Sereg?
<mobi-sheep> !antivirus | cruicial_Thread
<ubottu> cruicial_Thread: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<coleys_> mobi-sheep: Linux can get virus's :p
<Eveready> clamav
<Eveready> clam AV
<shivam> Eveready: Whats jockey?
<cruicial_Thread> mobi-sheep,  every OS gets virus's of some sort, imho there is no such thing has 100% security
<comph4x0r> if im running an i368 how can i do a live cd install of ubuntu 8.10 without my PHPBOIS interfering?
<steltz> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9F10E6AE9317790E
<hbekel> msx: udev setup correctly? anything unusual in dmesg? does 'udevadm monitor' give any clues?
<matze> hi everybody
<omicron23> hi there. is there a functionality in jaunty that resembles the os x expose? and how can I trigger it?
<Eveready> shivam: is there icons pertaining to your hardware in tray?
<zzxxzz> Cr0m0gliC: You might have better luck at #ubuntu-server
<mobi-sheep> cruicial_Thread: There always are chances of exploits, but however, as long as you're installing packages from Ubuntu repos, you should be fine.
<rantic> I installed Ubuntu yesterday and when prompted to install one of 3 swf players/viewers in firefox I chose the first one  ... but it's very buggy, how could I go about trying another? ;o
<Bama> got a problem...Ok, will try to expain good, I had Vista x64 and Ubuntu x64 installed, I had a program I have to run on a 32bit, So i installed vista 32 as well, so now I have Vista x64, Vista x86, and Ubuntu...Problem is Grub is Gone. Yes, I installed Vista 32bit Last. Now. all i see when i boot is the 2 windwos, i don't see the Ubunutu, How do i get the grub back.? I don't want to just reformat and start over cuase i have stuff i need to keep and not lose.
<Bama>  Any help is greatly appreciated, Oh, also I tried Super Grub disc, had no luck.
<cruicial_Thread> mobi-sheep, the only real diff is the model design in linux. if i virus was to hit, unless you're root, the only thing will be effected is the /home$ directory correct ?
<coleys_> rantic: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<thiebaude> cruicial_Thread: this is interesting, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Slart> !grub | Bama, check the link for restoring grub after installing windows
<ubottu> Bama, check the link for restoring grub after installing windows: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cousteau> Bama: super-grub-disk
<lazermouse> Hi. What would be a good alternative to brasero?
<cdm10> lazermouse: for what exactly?
<mobi-sheep> cruicial_Thread: Read on --> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<lazermouse> CD copying and making
<Slart> !burn | lazermouse
<ubottu> lazermouse: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Bama> cousteau: I ahgve tried super grub disk, as i stated...had no luck with it.
<lazermouse> Thanks Slart
<Sheepherd> MerlinW: also didnt work
<msx> hbekel: dmesg isn't really helpful: http://pastebin.com/m5dce3050
<cdm10> lazermouse: for files, there's nautilus-burn, you can do copying from the right click menu... for audio CDs there's serpentine
<matze> i got a problem with ubuntu9.04 on my dell vostro 1310. i cant log on to my system because keyboard and mouse are not working. what can i do?
<Sheepherd> MerlinW: ill try a reboot...
<comph4x0r> <rantic>you can goto system>administration>synamptic package manager
<shivam> Eveready: There are no such icons.
<comph4x0r> then do a search for flash player
<lazermouse> Ubottu was wrong
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was wrong
<lazermouse> oops
<cousteau> Bama: maybe running the Ubuntu LiveCD and executing `grub-install`
<lazermouse> What ubottu said was meant to be "http://"
<lazermouse> not https://
<Bama> cousteau: yeah, just ran a tutorial from link someon else said..I think it might have worked :).
<Bama> Slart: Thanks. I think that might have worked
<PassePartouT> why do some of my windows go black when I maximize them?
<marco_Dr> Thanks, everyone!
<Slart> Bama: great =) now stay away from Vista in the future ;)
<cruicial_Thread> mobi-sheep, thanks for the links.. im checking them out in a minute here..
<kirbsah> i do apt-get install phpmyadmin  everything goes smoothly...   nothing in http://localhost/phpmyadmin     am i missing something??!
<coleys_> How do you close a window in irssi?
<Dulak> damn that's the most flawless dist upgrade I've ever done
<joelle> i never had any issues mounting shares using linuxmint but for some reason this just is not working in Jaunty, is there something different with smbfs in ubuntu?
<madmartian> any ideas about http://joshh.co.uk/stuff/aptitude-error-log?
<comph4x0r> if you already have an operating system installed on your HDD and you only want linux kernal on your HDD you can pop a winXP cd,it comes with a very useful partition editor
<joelle> everything ive tried is just not working
<madmartian> coleys_: /win close
<coleys_> ohhh, Thanks!
<comph4x0r> just clear every partition you see,then simply abort the winXP installation and pop in your linux disk
<comph4x0r> then boot from CD
<hbekel> msx: sorry, no idea. have you tried a different hub?
<lazermouse> Hey, the update manager won't work for me anymore
<homy> Hi! firefox in KDE is *really* ugly. Can you somehow integrate it better?
<Eveready> shivam: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<coleys_> homy: No :p
<lazermouse> It wants me to always to a partial upgrade
<coleys_> homy: Best option is using konqueror
<Bineagle> haw i can get the ubuntu 9.04 support
<lazermouse> It happened just after I installed jaunty
<Mew-Chan> homy: FireFox themes :)
<lazermouse> Bineagle: here
<shivam> Eveready: Thank you, just having a look at it.
<homy> coleys_: but firefox is better than konqueror
<uriel_> get mac startup sounds?
<kirbsah> i do apt-get install phpmyadmin  everything goes smoothly...   nothing in http://localhost/phpmyadmin     am i missing something??!
<Mew-Chan> homy: either use konqueror or FireFox Themes :)
<Mew-Chan> FireFox Noia Theme here
<Eveready> Noia is sweet
<uriel_> get mac startup sounds?
<uriel_> get mac startup sounds?
<rantic> I swear despite installing these other swf viewers firefox is using the old one, any way to know for sure?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coleys_> uriel_: search mac4lin on google.
<uriel_> coleys thanks ill chec k right now
<homy> Mew-Chan: noia doesn't look like kde
<lazermouse> Thanks slart, gnome baker works perfectly :)
<mobi-sheep> Mew-Chan: Try Firefox Addon --> Personas for Firefox.  It's from Mozilla Lab.  Several nice themes on-the-fly.
<sebsebseb> hi
<Slart> lazermouse: you're welcome
<msx> hbekel: no difference, I have noticed that there aren't even js-folders under /dev/input. lsmod shows xpad and the gamepad itself works perfectly, but not under ubuntu.
<mobi-sheep> homy: See Personas for Firefox. :)
<coleys_> homy: It won't really ever look right on kde, cause its made for gnome
<kiris> I'm on Ubuntu Jaunty, how do I open/edit Microsoft Access databases?
<homy> mobi-sheep: firefox personas kde doesn't give me any results...
<coleys_> homy: search personas
<Buttons840> has anyone found a solution for decreased performance from ATI cards in jaunty?
<homy> coleys_ did you try it in kde (4) ? It really does look awful
<coleys_> homy: Yeah, its terrible.
<mobi-sheep> homy:  http://labs.mozilla.com/2007/12/personas-for-firefox/
<coleys_> homy: And I hate... Konqueror
<sv_osusr1> does any one know how to setup proxy for boxee?
<coleys_> homy: So I stick with xfce. :p
<Eveready> shivam: your software manager might have the drivers
<MerlinW> Buttons840, Jaunty vs Ati is very beta right now
<PassePartouT> why do some of my windows go black when I maximize them?
<comph4x0r> if you install a linux version and you dont have an option for a wired internet connection and only wifi what can you do?
<MerlinW> we have to wait a cuouple weeks
<hbekel> msx: your problem is already on the usb level, the device isn't even properly registered, so no chance to for udev to create device nodes for it. i'd try googling those usb errors
<jadams> I've got UNR on an asus eee 900, and it's pretty sluggish when the launcher's being shown.  I think it's gfx related.  How do I see if compositing is properly enabled in my X?
<Buttons840> ok, I was disapointed because it worked very well in Intrepid, why then does Jaunty have such a hard time?
<Buttons840> MerlinW: you suggest waiting for updates?  Do you expect that to improve performance?
<kane77> Buttons840, the reason is new xorg imo
<rantic> I swear despite installing these other swf viewers firefox is using the old one, any way to know for sure? I just uninstalled what I thought to be the flash player but firefox says one is installed
<morfyng> salve
<uberNoob> howdy
<kiris> are these chats logged?
<PassePartouT> rantic check your addons in firefox
<PassePartouT> yes
<PassePartouT> read title
<PassePartouT> why do some of my windows go black when I maximize them?
<MerlinW> Buttons840, we all knows that, we dont upgrade ubuntu until a months.. exactly for that:)
<coleys_> rantic: in Firefox: Tools > Add ons> Plugins (Disable the bad swf player)
<simeon> my wife installed updates on her notebook running intrepid today and now her firefox's stored passwords are not working
<simeon> is this a known problem?
<simeon> it's firefox 3.0.10
<msx> hbekel: it could have something to do with gameport, not sure why. theoretically my gamepad should work out-of-box (origimal microsoft xbox controller S), but there are only errors.
<rantic> PassePartouT:it's just ubuntu firefox mod pack and adblock plus, but about:plugins still lists a player installed and flash content still plays (badly)
<Sheepherd> MerlinW: didnt work :/ something else i could try?
<coleys_> rantic: in Firefox: Tools > Add ons> Plugins (Disable the bad swf player)
<matrix_> hello if i have a movie and it has subtitle how can i copy the hole subtitle and add to another movie
<ienorand> I can't connect to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ is this down for others?
<raven> hi - i am trying to run DEVIL LinUX (server) from livecd but... system reboots immediately after initiating initrd.gz - > 160 MB ram installed - not enough??
<Buttons840> lol, things aren't so bad for me, I'll live with jaunty, but I do wish I could open or restore firefox [from the task bar] in under 2 seconds
<Buttons840> i'll keep my fingers crossed for an update
<Bineagle> i have pentium dual core 1,6 GHZ but i have just after login and nothing runs my µProc run at about 63-64% just after run any prog it was in 100% of use
<lazermouse> What's this new system Testing program in Jaunty?
<mobi-sheep> matrix_: The subtitle are often in separate file (.srt, .sub).
<PassePartouT> comph4x0r, can i help you? why are you trying to DCC chat with me?
<kane77> hi, installing (of both 8.04 and 9.04) is giving kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt.. Before that there is call trace that starts with something like ata_interrupt is this hardware issue or bug or just some incorrect bios settings (ubuntu has been running and installing fine before)?
<simeon> my wife installed updates on her notebook running intrepid today and now her firefox's stored passwords are not working. is this a known problem?
<Slart> raven: ask the devil linux people.. they ought to know.. this is #ubuntu
<coleys_> simeon: Just store the passwords again.
<Buttons840> are you duel booting kane?
<matrix_> how do  i find where is the subtiles .srt
<kane77> Buttons840, yep
<mattarmstead> hi
<raven> Slart where can i find a devillinux chan - google does not help in a few minutes
<comph4x0r> windows go black when u maximize them maybe because they froze
<Buttons840> mmm, i think i received that error once, i used ext2 and that fixed it
<RickX> anyone know if there is a way to get nautilus to change directory/file permissions recursively?
<mattarmstead> does parallels tools work on ubutu 9.4
<Slart> raven: I have no idea.. you're the one trying to run it.. try looking at the place where you downloaded it from
<simeon> coleys: some web pages that worked perfectly before are also not rendering completely (they do in konqueror)
<PassePartouT> can somebody please tell me if there is a fix for this... my windows are going black when i maximize them and I figure this is a video card problem however I would think an nvidia 6600 gt would be able to handle a maximized window... anyone?
<uberNoob> RickX: Use cli
<coleys_> simeon: Restart your computer?
<mattarmstead> any help?
<lazermouse> raven: look at the support page on devel linux's website
<RickX> uberNoob, so that is a no?
<comph4x0r> PassePartouT:maybe because you need a faster processor and the windows keep freezing.
<PassePartouT> ah
<mattarmstead> hi anyone help a newbie?
<simeon> coleys: yes, same issues
<uberNoob> RickX: I'd have to run Nautilus as root to do that
<PassePartouT> comph4x0r, athlon 2200+ is a little slow for it i guess then eh
<coleys_> mattarmst What you need?
<comph4x0r> or maybe you just have an error with your graphics card
<RickX> uber
<Slart> mattarmstead: just ask your question
<RickX> rats
<comph4x0r> best to check with your hardware vendor
<raven> lazermouse yes but i thought i'd need not writing a mail ...
<uberNoob> RickX: what dir r u trying to change premissions on?
<uberNoob> RickX: hopefully not root
<mattarmstead> hi, thanks new to linux and installed ubuntu 9.4 via parallels on mac book pro, installing parallels tools brings error
<Eveready> RickX: there is other file browsers out there
<lazermouse> raven: lemme see... what's their website?
<RickX> uberNoob, I did a sudo bash, then started nautilus, but it won't change recursively.
<mattarmstead> worked on 8.10
<RickX> I am trying to change permisions on a moodle folder in /www
<PassePartouT> comph4x0r, i read on google that it could be the screen effects which would make sense but i guess things just close instead of locking up the comp in ubuntu? since when i maximize my video player it just crashes or if i resize it to a certain size it crashes
<coleys_> mattarmstead: don't know about macs. Sorry. =/
<ralmar> Hey guys, Im getting this errror  failed to bind to address 127.0.0.1[4500] with kvpnc. Is there a command i can use to see what process is using 127.0.0.1 port 500? Thanks
<mobi-sheep> RickX: Use terminal to change permissions.  It's more easier than Nautilus, I suppose.
<mattarmstead> ok thanks
<genii> Gah, "sudo bash". And then on top running a gui app
<uberNoob> RickX: To what? RWX?
<Eveready> chmod --help    man chmod
<unop> ralmar, netstat
<RickX> I want root to own/rw, www-data group to rw
<Eveready> chown --help    man chown
<comph4x0r> yes then it is i currupted file with ubuntu
<RickX> ... and php file to work ...
<mobi-sheep> RickX: See what Eveready say about chmod (to change file permission) and chown (to change ownership).
<comph4x0r> PassPartouT,what type of installation for ubuntu did you go about using?
<ralmar> unop, dont think thats what im lookfing for. what parameters do i need to use?
<PassePartouT> i'm on 9.04
<comph4x0r> i know of course but
<PassePartouT> but it's a dual boot
<unop> ralmar, netstat -ant
<PassePartouT> if that's more what oyu meant
<comph4x0r> did you install it from a USB,a disk or a direct download?
<comph4x0r> or simply update
<PassePartouT> cd
<PassePartouT> fresh install
<PassePartouT> so there's probably some tweaking to be done, i'm just getting used to using it right now and figuring out what i can do
<comph4x0r> ok,it can be a currupt file within the ubuntu disk
<comph4x0r> most likely
<grekkos> Not sure exactly what I did to make compiz-fusion angry but now I can't switch workspaces with my shortcut keys, and when I drag a window from one workspace to another, the screen flips as if I'm switching workspaces, but I'm actually on the same workspace
<grekkos> Any ideas on how to fix that?
<PassePartouT> how would that be explaining this?
<comph4x0r> well as you may know,ubuntu disk require display files
<comph4x0r> used for display
<fraggle_laptop> hello
<comph4x0r> some of these files may be missing codac fragments
<PassePartouT> i think it's that my gfx card doesn't like being under "extra" for "visual effects"
<PassePartouT> but i would think it wouldn't matter that much, the things that are being done aren't out of a 6600 gt's league
<comph4x0r> dont put it under extras theb
<jesus__> hi everybody
<comph4x0r> *then
<RickX> so, apparently I can't change permission recursively using nautilus?
<fraggle_laptop> did someone have trouble to have network on kvm VM with libvirt on jaunty ?
<comph4x0r> install compiz-fusion
<PassePartouT> yeah, just wondering if there was something i could do to get better performance because it scrolls pretty choppy in FF
<fraggle_laptop> after upgrade of course
<PassePartouT> or if that's just what i have to deal with when using nvidia on linux
<neskat> doesn't nvidia have drivers?
<comph4x0r> using the add/remove programs
<comph4x0r> i dont really know about the graphics card
<PassePartouT> they have that x-server stuff
<PassePartouT> but i'm not sure what else
<lang2k7> can anyone tell me how to locate the soundcore module?
<comph4x0r> i use an ATI Radion
<comph4x0r> and i dont have any problems
<crankharder> am I allowed to use wildcards for IP addresses in /etc/exports?  it seems that when I do 192.168.1.*:/path it doesn't work
<PassePartouT> i'm guessing not on "extra"?
<comph4x0r> yes
<jesus__> i have a problem with internet when i connect it, after a while it stops showing webpages and i need to reboot the pc because the router stills with all leds on
<neskat> comph4x0r: I use radeon and the fglrx driver didnt work, I had to get the driver from the amd/sti website
<neskat> **amd
<comph4x0r> install compiz fusion and enable all the special effects you wish
<lang2k7> how do i find the soundcore module?
<comph4x0r> some special effects conflict though
<futureistyranny> lspci
<futureistyranny> lspci -k
<PassePartouT> bah, when i switch to "none" for visual effects my workspaces get regrouped and i can't drag windows from one workspace to another, ghetto
<biggerfisch> can ubuntu be a media center well?
<ienorand> I can't connect to http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ is this down for others?
<lang2k7> <futureistyranny>: thanks!
<Eveready> !boxee
<pasxalis> were are you from?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boxee
<mib_hfph6mfb> anyone want to give me a hand with nvidia drivers? restarting the machine reverts to old drivers
<Iowahc> hey guys. one little question, anyone knows a expose for metacity
<Iowahc> ?
<oskar-> hi, which 802.11n adapters (or chipsets) can you recommend, that work with ubuntu?
<neskat> oskar anything with an ateros chipset seems to work
<biggerfisch> does anyone know if ubuntu can control a media center well?
<lazermouse1> !away Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about away Roozbeh
<Eveready> biggerfisch: boxee
<lazermouse1> doh
<mib_hfph6mfb> biggerfisch linuxmce
<hbekel> biggerfisch: you could probably turn it into one, but you might be better of with sth like mythtv
<oskar-> neskat:  thanks!
<Iowahc> hey guys. one little question, anyone knows a expose for metacity?
<biggerfisch> what is boxee?
<Eveready> dam I havent tried any of those but I hear alot about boxee
<Eveready> dunno hehe
<neskat> wtf is boxee??
<mib_hfph6mfb> hell if i know
<alikkon> I'm having an issue with Apt-get basically telling me that packages don't exist when the repository search claims they do. - for example, apt-get install mgetty returns "Couldn't find package mgetty"
<Eveready> I was thinking it was something...
<comph4x0r> PassPartouT,after you press "none" you must install compiz,then goto the section called general and click on the tab that says "desktop size" and select how many desktops that you want
<PassePartouT> it must already be installed
<PassePartouT> i can just right click on it and fix them
<jesus__> i have a problem with internet when i connect it, after a while it stops showing webpages and i need to reboot the pc because the router stills with all leds on, i have windows in another partition and internet goes well, i have static ip by the way...anyway thanks for the attention
<mobi-sheep> Anybody here experienced with issues regarding Microsoft Bluetooth Notebook Mouse 5500?
<PassePartouT> just frustrating to be fooling around and have all 4 workspaces get pushed to one when the 4 workspaces still exist just are now horizontal instead of in a 2x2
<uberNoob> alikkon: check and see if its a real package
<mib_hfph6mfb> mobi-sheep whats the issue
<PassePartouT> just being too finiky i guess
<mobi-sheep> mib_hfph6mfb: Something like this --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/343727
<lang2k7> lspci is saying that I am using the kernel module "snd-hda-intel" for my soundcard. how do i change it to use the "snd-intel8x0" module?
<matrix_> hello if i have a movie and it has subtitle how can i copy the hole subtitle and add to another movie
<shane_> i need help with my sound
<Mytos> afternoon everybody
<shane_> afternoon
<alikkon> uberNoob: mgetty shows up on a package search at the ubuntu site.  It is indeed a real package.
<neskat> uberNoob: sudo apt-get update
<Mytos> ive got a question about the ndisgtk and ndiswrapper for 9.04 when used in conjunction with a linksys pcmcia card
<Bo7> Hi, how can I install the new screen (profiles?) from ubuntu 8.04 (server) ?
<shane_> i need help with my sound? i can't get it to work?
<FloridaGuy> ? if i do a alternit cd install or the mini cd install with just base system...and then install everything eles i need....with out ubuntu-desktop....and with out 1247 packages installed would that make for a more faster system
<uberNoob> alikkon: tried neskats recommendation?
<Slart> FloridaGuy: perhaps.. but I doubt you'll notice the difference
<sacarlson> With Ubuntu 9.04 Anyone know how to get video working on a openchrome card Via CLE266.  I can't even get vesa working.
<mib_hfph6mfb> anyone have experience with nvidia drivers?
<Slart> FloridaGuy: why not try using xfce instead of gnome?
<Slart> !anyone | mib_hfph6mfb
<ubottu> mib_hfph6mfb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paul68> I run ubuntu server 8.04.2 (result of lsb_release -d -s) how do I upgrade this through the terminal to 8.10?
<alikkon> Trying currently - I'm not all that familiar with apt (I've used rpm based diestros up until now) - thank you.  Will give results whenever this slow network finishes.
<rapha> Hi all!
<Slart> !upgrade | paul68, perhaps there's some info here
<mib_hfph6mfb> because i already have
<ubottu> paul68, perhaps there's some info here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<FloridaGuy> Slart, never really cared for xfce
<neskat> sacarlson:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<lang2k7> lspci is saying that I am using the kernel module "snd-hda-intel" for my soundcard. how do i change it to use the "snd-intel8x0" module?
<rapha> How do I get my Logitech QuickCam (ancient!!) to work under Jaunty? It always worked under Hoary :-/
<shane_> how do i get my sound to work?
<defrysk> xfce is becoming as fat as gnome
<Slart> mib_hfph6mfb: then wait a while (15 minutes or so) and ask the complete question again
<sacarlson> ﻿neskat I did that
<neskat> sacarlson: if X fails just drop to root shell and use dpkg
<neskat> sacarlson: oh, hmm
<Slart> mib_hfph6mfb: perhaps your question could be improved..add some details.. search the forums etc
<sacarlson> but I also compiled the openchrome did I mess up something there
<FloridaGuy> Slart, but i dont mind LXDE...witch uses the same engines as gnome and is faster........how do i uninstall everything...ubuntu-desktop installs
<gluegun> coleys, you're right, ubuntu-tweak fixed my broken $HOME/desktop
<neskat> sacarlson: I'm not even sure if the drivers supports your card?
<neskat> *driver
<Phil2> does anyone want me to do the multiplyer cheat for them?
<Mytos> im having a problem with ndisgtk after installing my linksys wifi card, its telling me theres no network management system, ive looked on the forums but the only solution i can find tells me to install the gnome management system and thats already installed by default
<Slart> FloridaGuy: uhmm.. not sure you can
<Phil2> you can
<sacarlson> openchrome is what I see in the log
<Slart> Phil2: no, wrong channel.. go away
<matrix_> hello if i have a movie and it has subtitle how can i copy the hole subtitle and add to another movie
<Phil2> you send me the money and i have downlaoded a cheat thing and it multiplies the money by 2
<Phil2> does anyone want me to do it ?
<Slart> !ops | Phil2
<ubottu> Phil2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Phil2> hello?
<DBO> Phil2, this is a support channel for Ubuntu, please stay on topic
<comptekki> i just installed ubuntu i386 9.04
<DBO> alrighty
<mib_hfph6mfb> anyone want to give me a hand with nvidia drivers? restarting the machine reverts to old drivers
<gnomefreak> Phil2: if you dont need suypport or are not helping with support problems please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DBO> gnomefreak, we were too slow
<comptekki> why doesn't set ruler, set history=50 set viminfo='20,\"50 work in vimrc
<gnomefreak> DBO: i see :)_
<SmokeyD1> hey everyone. I am upgrading from intrepid to jaunty at the moment. I am asked if I want to replace /etc/gnome/defaults.list with the package maintainers version
<SmokeyD1> it seems to contain the default apps
<SmokeyD1> I didn't change it manually
<Canaen> So I'
<SmokeyD1> will replacing it also mean the apps I have specified as default app for a filetype are forgotten
<SmokeyD1> or are my personal default application settings stored in another place?
<Huufarted> SLIGHTLY Off topic...  anybody know of a way in Ubuntu to list the tags in a .wma file at the CLI?
<hhlp> !wifi hhlp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi hhlp
<Huufarted> !wifi | hhlp
<ubottu> hhlp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mib_hfph6mfb> anyone want to give me a hand with nvidia drivers? restarting the machine reverts to old drivers
<lang2k7> lspci is saying that I am using the kernel module "snd-hda-intel" for my soundcard. how do i change it to use the "snd-intel8x0" module?
<alikkon> Thank you to those who helped.  I'll write that down for future reference.
 * alikkon salutes
<Canaen> So I'm doing my first update manager check since upgrading to Jaunty, and it gives me this pop-up window that says: "Not All Updates can be installed. run a partial upgrade, to install as many upgrades as possible." But if I allow that, it takes me to the "start upgrade" window that I used to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. Does this sound normal? should I just go ahead?
<mshooshtari> I'm looking for a good way to map windows groups to linux groups
<Slart> !info pacpl > huufarted
<vart> lang2k7: you can try to add the hda module to the blacklist
<mshooshtari> #likewiseopen
<DrEvil1970> Hallo
<eseven73> !de | DrEvil1970
<ubottu> DrEvil1970: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<blue112> Hello here
<lockd> mshooshtari: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/groupmapping.html
<mib_hfph6mfb> anyone want to give me a hand with nvidia drivers? restarting the machine reverts to old drivers
<blue112> How can I launch a command on a keyboard shortcut ?
<lockd> mshooshtari: Samba is usually notorious for being difficult to set up, though
<Bo7> Can I install the new screen-profiles from ubuntu 8.04 server ?
<canburak> how is the battery life of macbook on 9.04? anyone tested?
<mib_hfph6mfb> anyone want to give me a hand with nvidia drivers? restarting the machine reverts to old drivers
<Vampira> oi de onde é esta sala?
<vart> blue112: have you tried Sytem -> Preferencies -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<villevicious> I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook remix on my eee pc 901. It ran beautifully from usb drive and I decided to instal it. Then things started going wrong. I didn't want to have the old xandross hanging around an decided to install it wiping out the hard drives. Now after installing it won't re-boot to the ubuntu. Intead it tries to start the old xandross and then it goes nowhere. Any suggestions how to proceed?
<blue112> vart: I can't add the command I want here.
<blue112> vart: Sorry, I can, thanks :p
<blue112> (new thing)
<Slart> !details | mib_hfph6mfb
<ubottu> mib_hfph6mfb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[_FireSoul_]> where can i find the zipped or tarred file of header files for bluetooth
<[_FireSoul_]> i need bluetooth.h hci.h rfcomm.h
<[_FireSoul_]> which currently i dont posses
<mrwes> villevicious: did you install GRUB?
<Slart> [_FireSoul_]: isn't there a dev-package?
<guancai> hello
<drago> anyone use wifi-radar?
<[_FireSoul_]> Slart, ? dev package ??
<lockd> [_FireSoul_]: that should be in the kernel sources
<guancai> never
<lockd> or, kernel headers, that is
<Slart> [_FireSoul_]: many packages have a -dev package with headers and stuff.. if there is a blabla package there probably is a blabla-dev package too
<nibblyn> Hi! Is update notifier still using an icon in the notification area when updates are available in Jaunty?
<cruicial_Thread> where is the default java install ? i have to add a .jar plugin to my browser
<villevicious> mrwes: It said it installed GRUB, I think
<lockd> Slart: that's in kernel, though
<[_FireSoul_]> you mean here lib/modules/2.6.28-8-generic/kernel
<cruicial_Thread> i went to /usr/share/java
<Slart> lockd: oh.. I thought it was some external bluetooth stuff..
<mib_hfph6mfb> ubottu running kubuntu 8.10 trying to update drivers, default doesnt work. using geforce 8300 card, i install the drivers, works when i exit recovery mode, then when i reboot, i get no signal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlabamaHit> Need some help editin my grub..I just got it fixed from installing windows.....This is my Grub http://pastebin.com/debb311a this is a screen shot from gparted... think might be needed... http://i44.tinypic.com/2wd99g6.jpg I just don't know how to edit it... Ubuntu boots perfect. But neither of the Windows installs boots.
<[_FireSoul_]> i find the drivers for bluetooth over there not the header files
<Slart> [_FireSoul_]: nevermind me.. my bad...
<mobi-sheep> mib_hfph6mfb: I found the solution.  Thanks for... yeah. :)
<[_FireSoul_]> i find the drives over there not the headers
<[_FireSoul_]> Slart,
<ozehka> hey, i've got a problem with my touchpad. i've been playing around with the HAL-conf, xorg.conf and gsynaptics to try to activate double-tap-scrolling. now it scrolls if i use a larger area (like my thumb) :(
<[_FireSoul_]> i am trying to install bluesnarfer if that helps
<mib_hfph6mfb> mobi-sheep sorry i did look at the bug rpt but couldnt offer anything
<cousteau> I have just installed linux-image-rt but now I can't install my graphics card without the linux-source 2.6.28-3.12 version
<eseven73> nibblyn, try this gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<drago> anyone seen a wireless card that sees the router, but wont get dhcp etc
<cousteau> where can I get this version?
<ozehka> and according to synclient my touchpad doesn't even support multi-tap (although its a synaptics)
<behappy> how to install re2c from source ??
<[_FireSoul_]> speaking of touchpad .. My lenovo Y500 also has sensitivity problem
<lukeW> hi .. i'd like to be able to log in to my ubuntu box via a usb thumbdrive.. does anyone know of a way to do this?
<mib_hfph6mfb> running kubuntu 8.10 trying to update drivers, default doesnt work. using geforce 8300 card, i install the drivers, works when i exit recovery mode, then when i reboot, i get no signal. any ideas?
<lockd> [_FireSoul_]: you need the linux headers, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<_gama> anyone know of any bootloaders that work well with bunutu9.04 ext4?
<behappy> sebsebseb: are you here ??
<lukeW> (I imagine the usb thumb drive would contain a rsa key / fingerprint)
<sebsebseb> behappy: yeah
<mib_hfph6mfb> running kubuntu 8.10 trying to update drivers, default doesnt work. using geforce 8300 card, i install the drivers, works when i exit recovery mode, then when i reboot, i get no signal
<nibblyn> eseven, thanks for replying. Here something opens (minimized) the update-manager but no icon are displayed. Is that normal in Jaunty??
<lazermouse1> Hi plaplapla!
<lazermouse1> !nick codeyman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick codeyman
<lazermouse1> doh
<drago> is there a seperate wireless irc channel?
<lazermouse1> !nick |codeyman
<ubottu> codeyman: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<lazermouse1> oops
<_gama> anyone have any good ideas?
<eseven73> nibblyn, yeah it's discussed in the release notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904   you'll see "Change in notifications of available updates"
<Shortguy109> does anyone know how i can get java?? i been tryin out thingys from websites and they won't workkk
<lazermouse1> codeyman: what ubottu is trying to say is don't be changing your nick
<mib_hfph6mfb> running kubuntu 8.10 trying to update drivers, default doesnt work. using geforce 8300 card, i install the drivers, works when i exit recovery mode, then when i reboot, i get no signal
<ttl-> greetings
<lazermouse1> meep: I used to have your nick :)
<meep> lol wow :P
<lazermouse1> hehe
<drago> mib_hfph6mfb: my video drivers never worked, i finally installed VESA drivers, but only the ones listed under "other", not the ones in the top level
<lazermouse1> meep meep!
<lazermouse1> meaw meaw!
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<codeyman> does anyone know how to get the calendar as a side bar in evolution
<first2di3> Can anyone help me with a LiveSession problem?
<nibblyn> eseven73, many thanks
<eseven73> np
<ks3> Shortguy109, sun-java6-jre / sun-java6-plugin packages?
<lazermouse1> !ask first2di3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask first2di3
<lazermouse1> !ask |first2di3
<ubottu> first2di3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shortguy109> ks3: i have no idea what that means! xD sorry
<Slart> !java | Shortguy109, tried this one?
<ubottu> Shortguy109, tried this one?: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<codeyman> does anyone know how to get the calendar as a side bar in evolution?
<mib_hfph6mfb> drago huh?
<mib_hfph6mfb> where are they listed under other, what card did you have
<ks3> Shortguy109, Those are packages you can install to get the Java runtime environment and browser plug-in
<lockd> drago: mib_hfph6mfb: VESA is a non-solution though, unless you have a 16-core machine that can render everything in software
<neskat> doesnt ubuntu-restricted-extras take care of java installation?
<lazermouse1> codeyman: if anybody can help, they will
<Shortguy109> ubottu: im on that website now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lazermouse1> codeyman: don't keep asking your question
<comptekki> set history does not work with vimrc. why?
<Shortguy109> ah lol
<[_FireSoul_]> thanks lockd
<[_FireSoul_]> i guess i already have them
<[_FireSoul_]> i need to shift them i guess
<[_FireSoul_]> !!
<FloodBot3> [_FireSoul_]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drago> <mib_hfph6mfb> ya I'm in a completely different situation, im just trying to give general advice, which in this case doesnt work.  thanks lockd
<lockd> [_FireSoul_]: "shift"?
<lukeW> does anyone know of a way to get raw file thumbnail-previews in nautilus / gnome?
<rubystallion> I really like the Personas addon for firefox. Is there something similar for gnome?
<ttl-> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso seems to be 2 sectors oversized
<PassePartouT> anyone know why this is coming back as saying "sh: can't open" when i type it in terminal? "sh /home/*****/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51.pkg1.run"
<porter1> rubystallion, not that I know of.
<first2di3> !ask I ran the Ubuntu 9.04 (x32) Disk in a Live session (no changes to the computer) on my wifes laptop on Sunday and Monday night to play with it, I went to load it last night and the video would not display, even with the compatibility mode enabled, and in Windows its now showing 4 gigs of the 20 the harddrive has is Unallocated space (didnt have more than 1 partition before)...What do I do now?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sahos> i upgraded to jaunty and now php is segfaulting
<lockd> [_FireSoul_]: don't move around stuff from installed packages. if anything, change the ugly install script in whatever you're trying to compile
<drago> actually i got video questions too.  anyone use Intel G45 chipset on Ubuntu 8.04?  Like I prev mentioned, I only got the VESA drivers to work
<sahos> how do i find out why
<rubystallion> porter1: Ooh, that's too bad^^ Okay!
<cruicial_Thread> anyone know where to put an *jar file for java/firefox to load the plugin ?
<beruchtigte> hi2all,anyone can tell me how to make it work while using skype on the ubuntu9.04
<Shortguy109> Can anyone help me with this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java Im dumb! xD i don't understand most of it
<lockd> [_FireSoul_]: most modules will actually give you a chance to specify where the kernel sources are
<jz> php should never segfault
<AlabamaHit> Need some help editin my grub..I just got it fixed from installing windows.....This is my Grub http://pastebin.com/debb311a this is a screen shot from gparted... think might be needed... http://i44.tinypic.com/2wd99g6.jpg I just don't know how to edit it... Ubuntu boots perfect. But neither of the Windows installs boots.
<jz> thats shit that happens in c
<lockd> [_FireSoul_]: gah, I think I know why... it's also in libbluetooth-dev, so install that
<lazermouse1> !language |jz
<ubottu> jz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jz> and beruchtigte, skype worked by default for me, just install it..
<porter1> rubystallion, I'm sure GTK hackery could easily change that ;)
<tsimpson> php can segfault, as can basically any language
<sacarlson> I can't even get VESA working with my VIA S3 card with openchrome
<neskat> tsimpson: under no normal cirtumstances could you make PHP segfault
<beruchtigte> but for me ,there's no sound
<neskat> i think he means the engine not the scripts he's writing
<sahos> tsimpson: how do i find out why
<corinth> Has anyone found a solution to the firefox lag in Jaunty?
<lockd> VIA S3? isn't that card already pretty ancient? does it even support VESA?
<jz> corinth describe the lag? everything seems snappy for me
<tsimpson> sahos: it'd be an issue with some C function being called from PHP, either directly or by the PHP binary
<Mytos> while trying to install a broadcom wireless card i get a couldnt find package error when i use the command sudo apt-get install bcm4318-fwcutter in 9.04
<sacarlson> it did before I was forced to upgrade
<neskat> Shortguy109: what version if Ubuntu?
<neskat> corinth: what lag?
<sacarlson> now nothing supports S3 via in the unbuntu world
<neskat> corinth: sounds like a grfx driver issue you may have there
<quaal> how do you determine if a computer has usb boot capability or not? i have a dell gx150
<rubystallion> porter1: Uhm, that's an area where I'm not very adept ;)
<tsimpson> neskat: PHP has call C functions, so it can segfault. though it's less likely than from pure C
<Shortguy109> neskat: ummm 8.04 or somethinggg oh wait maybe 9.04 ah idk xD how do i check
<mib_hfph6mfb> running kubuntu 8.10 trying to update drivers, default doesnt work. using geforce 8300 card, i install the drivers, works when i exit recovery mode, then when i reboot, i get no signal
<neskat> tsimpson: I know
<corinth> jz: When moving through menus with the mouse, it lags. The highlight has to catch up with the mouse, ya know. I know I'm not alone in this problem, but I also know that it's not universal. neskat
<first2di3> I ran the Ubuntu 9.04 (x32) Disk in a Live session (no changes to the computer) on my wifes laptop on Sunday and Monday night to play with it, I went to load it last night and the video would not display, even with the compatibility mode enabled, and in Windows its now showing 4 gigs of the 20 the harddrive has is Unallocated space (only had 1 large partition before)...What can I do to fix it?
<tsimpson> sahos: if you can reproduce the issue, report it to launchpad
<tsimpson> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<neskat> Shortguy109: generally, sudo apt-get updatee && sudo apt-get ubuntu-restrcited-extras will get java (and other things) goinf for you
<villevicious1> I'm now on the eee pc with the ubuntu from usb drive, and lookin at the devices it currently shows two partitions both with the basic linux file structure
<sahos> tsimpson: how do i find out what exactly is causing the segfault, the apache guys suggested strace and gdb
<Shortguy109> okay
<vart> quaal: you can try to enter bios setup, boot sequence and see if there is usb hdd in the list of choices for boot
<neskat> *update
<pikeshouse88> first2di3: could be the windows recovery
<AlabamaHit> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beruchtigte> .
<sahos> tsimpson: reproduce it? i can't get any work done because of it... my boss is on my case... calling me unproductive
<tsimpson> sahos: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<quaal> vart, it is not. but i recall on certain computers that option not being there unless there was a bootable device attached
<neskat> sahos: say, "no, you're un-productive"
<sacarlson> oops  card VIA  CLE266 in an Alstar laptop
<sahos> tsimpson: why can't i just easily get a backtrace?
<Shortguy109> neskat: neither of them worked
<vart> quaal: could be the case... - then read docs on the motherboard
<neskat> sahos: have you googled this, probably already been discussed elsewhere, with fixes
<tsimpson> sahos: that should tell you how to get a backtrace
<neskat> Shortguy109: what happened?
<Shortguy109> dean@jim:~$ sudo apt-get ubuntu-restrcited-extras E: Invalid operation ubuntu-restrcited-extras
<neskat> typos
<eseven73> restricted*
<lockd> sahos: you can always just install a different version of php in /usr/local/bin, but then again it might be in any number of the libs that PHP depends on
<joaopinto> Shooree, apt-get install
<eseven73> spelling is very important in Linux
<Gabrys> apt-get install
<first2di3> pikeshouse88: the disk was in 1 20gig parition (altough bit to byte it wasnt a full 20 gigs)... Im pretty sure its the parition that Ubuntu used to store temporary files while the computer was in a Live session, however I cant get Ubuntu to boot with video now so I cant use it to resize the partition
<neskat> Shortguy109:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sahos> tsimpson: i've tracked it down to where it returns from a preg_replace_callback fn()
<lockd> sahos: I'd use debian if you don't want your server to break twice a year
<matrix_> is there any way to extract a subtitle not a dvd just telesynce movie
<Shortguy109> neskat: okay is doing it now
<sahos> lockd: it's my desktop, i have gentoo on the server
<joaopinto> lockd, please stop misinforming people
<pikeshouse88> first2di3: ubuntu mounts your HDD in read only mode during a live session. all storage was temporarily in your RAM. no changes are made to the HDD unless you choose to install
<vart> first2di3: it should not... it should not even mount the disk...
<neskat> "lockd	sahos: I'd use debian if you don't want your server to break twice a year"
<neskat> LAMO
<first2di3> hmm
<amgarchIn9> anybody else observes slow cursor motion in vim after upgrade to 9.04??
<DASPRiD> lockd, my ubuntu servers didn't break since they are up (for like 5) years, so please no FUD
<rapha> How do I get my Logitech QuickCam (ancient!!) to work under Jaunty? It always worked under Hoary (Google's of no help :-/)
<sahos> lockd: i have php5.3 dev in /usr/local/bin because *apparently* it doesn't leak _as much_ (but it does...)
<pikeshouse88> a 4 gig partition could be a vista recovery partition
<lockd> well, sorry. I've had random segfaults with included software in jaunty.
<first2di3> pikeshouse88: What would cause it to stop displaying video from one day to the next then?
<fabman> hello, I've just installed Jaunty x86 on my laptop. I'm tired of having nm-applet ask me my credentials each time it wants to join my WiFi network, how can I avoid this?
<sahos> did i say that i hate php? i have a big jar of hate, two years worth...
<BadIdea> AlabamaHit: did anyone help you yet?
<pikeshouse88> same disk/
<pikeshouse88> ?
<AlabamaHit> BadIdea: No :(
<BadIdea> may i pm?
<AlabamaHit> Sure
<first2di3> pikeshouse88: This is a 2.2ghz 1gig ram, 20gb HD Dell 1100 with Windows XP SP3
<CaneToad> anyone else having trouble with K3B under Jaunty?  It won't recognise the media for me.  Other software burners work.
<Shortguy109> neskat: woah this is doing alot xD
<joaopinto> lockd, just because you had problem does not mean those problem are ubuntu's fault, since several people is sucessfuly using ubuntu as a server plataform, either you are having hw related problems, or, user related problems
<Shortguy109> neskat: wud i have to restart laptop to use java?
<disturbedphaeton> hi there
<neskat> Shortguy109: no, just firefox
<first2di3> One thing I did do, is because the system was causing alot of heat when I went to close it and set it down, i tried to get it to Hibernate (which is why I think it resized the partition)
<Shortguy109> neskat: okay thanksss
<Pirate_Hunter> Shortguy109, no not that i know of, you shouldnt need
<Shortguy109> thx :D
<Shortguy109> tryin it out now :o
<Chamillionaire2> When i run nautilus i get "nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<neskat> Shortguy109:  in the terminal type java -version   do you get anything back?
<first2di3> When I went to wake it up, I had to turn it off and back on
<disturbedphaeton> i am having some problems with ati catalyst drivers, when i install it, my screen appears divided
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: what card?
<Chamillionaire2> Also i cant view any files or folders via the gnome menu or right click on my Desktop
<beruchtigte> .
<disturbedphaeton> can someone help me please?
<disturbedphaeton> radeon x1270
<Shortguy109> java version "1.6.0_0" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.4.1) (6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu7) OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b08, mixed mode, sharing)
<Canaen> is there a channel for WINE?
<Canaen> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: is it supported by fglrx?
<Pirate_Hunter> Canaen, yes there is
<Shortguy109> neskat: it didn't work tho :o
<Chamillionaire2> canaen #winehq
<neskat> Shortguy109: no, you appear to have the opensource java installed
<neskat> hmmm
<drago> anyone seen a wireless card that sees the router, but wont get dhcp etc
<disturbedphaeton> according with ati web yes
<Chamillionaire2> When i run nautilus i get "nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<first2di3> pikehouse88: One thing I did do, is because the system was causing alot of heat when I went to close it and set it down, i tried to get it to Hibernate (which is why I think it resized the partition)
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: go to the website and download the linux x86 driver and install that, fglrx is broken in jaunty
<first2di3> pikehouse88: When I went to wake it up, I had to turn it off and back on...
<crdlb> disturbedphaeton: if you're on jaunty it's not, otherwise it is
<fabman> hello, I've just installed Jaunty x86 on my laptop. I'm tired of having nm-applet ask me my credentials each time it wants to join my WiFi network, how can I avoid this?
<Shortguy109> neskat: umm know what to do now? xD
<gartral1> cant mount floppies
<porter1> Chamillionaire2, maybe reinstall that library from synaptic
<dingleberry> anyone notice in the new version of ubuntu , if you hold the backspace button it has a little delay before deleting?
<disturbedphaeton> also it happens to me on another distros like debian or slackware
<dingleberry> or hold the space bar?
 * beruchtigte 
<Pirate_Hunter> dingleberry, not me i just tried it
<dingleberry> hmm
<Pirate_Hunter> dingleberry, you mean a delay on the first character than maybe but than i think it might be me
<neskat> Shortguy109: yeah you need to sun java packages not the opensource ones
<adi1> hi all. i have a nokia n78 and ubuntu jaunty. any how to for a nokia pc suite for ubuntu?
<gartral1> dingleberry: or any key, as thats how fidgid protection works
<Shortguy109> neskat: how do i get them? :o
<dingleberry> yes Pirate_Hunter like if you click the d key it goes fast, but if you press and hold it , it has a delay
<tuga3d> hi all, my trash bin is pointing to the wrong directory, how do i fix it?
<adi1> i need to transfer files from phone to ubuntu
<disturbedphaeton> somebody told me that i can try to install the open source drivers
<adi1> i dont use evolution
<adi1> i just need an alternative of nokia pc suite
<Shortguy109> neskat: i typed into konsole aptitude search sunjava and sun java 6 or something came up, shud i get that?
<neskat> Shortguy109: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<adi1> any idea?
<simNIX> almost 1 April :)
<Shortguy109> okay
<Pirate_Hunter> dingleberry, not here d key is quick which ever way i do it check your keyboard settings (thats a suggestion)
<Shortguy109> neskat: okay* :P
<gartral1> dingleberry: it has a delay after the first iteration of the keystroke
<Chamillionaire2> When i run nautilus i get "nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<dingleberry> right gartral1 it did not do it before, it annoys me
<disturbedphaeton> any idea?
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: yeah I just said
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: go to the website and download the linux x86 driver and install that, fglrx is broken in jaunty
<gartral1> dingleberry: alway did it for me, ever since 8.04.2
<neskat> if it fails, drop to root console and use dpkg
<Pirate_Hunter> adi1, good luck on that if you find it be sure to tell me
<gartral1> simNIX: you mean May?
<simNIX> Yup - sorry - my bad
<disturbedphaeton> i tried it also neskat
<Pirate_Hunter> adi1, best choice i guess would be to use the fone in mass storage other than that i aint sure
<adi1> pirate | you saying that there is nothing around?
<Picnick> hi, I have an problem, my PC crash and I must restart it with the power botton, there are a solutions? (I have removed compiz fusion), but I think that the problem is my webcam, maybe it have a bugged drivers? now I have removed it. Thanks for the help :)
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: was the driver in the .sh format?
<gartral1> simNIX: i was about to say, i thought we were running 9.04, vnot 9.03, lol
<disturbedphaeton> i downloaded it on .sh format
<Pirate_Hunter> Picnick, you mean it keeps restarting sorry didnt get that?
<disturbedphaeton> after that, i generated the .db packages
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: in that case you have an xorg issue, probably can be fixed from within xorg.conf
<neskat> but that file is like blackmagic so I can't really help you with that
<Mytos> i need to copy a file into the /etc/init.d/ directory how can i do that in 9.04
<Picnick> yes Pirate_Hunter
<kane77> I'm giving up :( no matter what I try ubuntu fails to install.. it used to run. I was running 8.04 until now that I've tried to upgrade to 9.04 using clean install, but it kept freezing during install using both livecd and alternate.. now even installation of 8.04 freezes..
<neskat> kane77: checked md5 sum?
<Picnick> Pirate_Hunter, now I have removed the webcam.. I hope that the system not crash more
<dingleberry> any ideas how to turn it off gartral1 ?
<simNIX> :o)
<fabman> Mytos, sudo cp ...
<Pirate_Hunter> Picnick, if it keeps restarting it wont help with what you just said there could be many reasons from overheating, to hardware, to even software settings can you explain how it started and i doubt its because of the webcam
<gartral1> Mytos: sudo cp /path/to/source/file /etc/init.d/point/to/destination
<kane77> neskat, yes
<ZeZu> kane77,  i've come across it locking up for up to 20mins, but it resumes
<disturbedphaeton> here is how it looks
<Mytos> it tells me that i dont have permissions and its owned by root
<joaopinto> kane77, if you had a sucessfull running system with 8.04, and now it's freezing with the same version, you are more likely to have an hw issue, did you run the memtesT ?
<gartral1> dingleberry: one moment
<disturbedphaeton> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t220/d07d4n137/HPIM1630.jpg
<ZeZu> kane77,  and it seemed to have been installing during that time as well,  as it jumps the % after it starts back up
<fabman> Mytos, with sudo it should ask you for your password and once oyu provide it, give you access to that folder
<fabman> oyu -> you
<Pirate_Hunter> kane77, go to bios choose to load fail safe mode > install ubuntu than in bios again activated things like sound card etc also make sure processor aint overheating like mine was :(
<villevicious> looking at the partition screen on the installation. It claims I have two different linux 9.04s and two different swap partitions. this is obviously not optimal. When doing the next install, Ill propably have to set the partitions manually. How should I set them up?
<Chamillionaire2> When i run nautilus i get "nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gartral1> dingleberry: System>Preferences>Keyboard>Repeat Keys>Delay slider
<Picnick> Pirate_Hunter, now I check if the system crash again without webcam
<kane77> joaopinto, tried leaving running the memtest for quite some time but it did not find any problem
<Picnick> thanks a lot :)
<fabman> anyone else with laptops and wifi here happy entering the password each time the laptop connects to their access points?
<Pirate_Hunter> Picnick, ok
<dingleberry> ok thanks gartral1
<Fawzib> hello, I just installed xrdp, I can connect to ubuntu from Vista but the keymapping is all messed up, I've googled the problem but found nothing. Anyone has any experience with xrdp?
<disturbedphaeton> can you see it neskat?
<disturbedphaeton> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t220/d07d4n137/HPIM1630.jpg
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, please pastebin the result from: apt-cache policy nautilus
<first2di3> Does anyone know why a Live CD Would work for several restarts over 2 days, and the 3rd day it boots for a while, I hear the startup sound(the sound when the computer boots), but the screen remains blank? After the loading screen I get nothing... even in compatability mode
<Pirate_Hunter> kane77, your problem is mostly hardware at least i assume, it was for me that method helped specially after cleaning the fans and letting the system cool down
<kane77> Pirate_Hunter, joaopinto, ZeZu the problem seems to be hdd drive, when I try to do something to hdd in livecd it sometimes freeze the system, but I have no idea how to detect if it is wrong.. anyone can give me some pointers?
<somebodyelse> http://pastebin.com/d13448a93 I am trying to find the debian/changelog file on my system or determine where it is reading from so I can correct this error.  Any ideas?
<beruchtigte> .
<joaopinto> kane77, boot the live disk, check the disk name, with : sudo fdis -l, and then check for bad blocks with: sudo badblocks drive
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: i just see ?? symbols
<disturbedphaeton> "i161.photobucket.com/albums/t220/d07d4n137/HPIM1630.jpg"
<Shortguy109> neskat: how do i accept the lisence?
<kane77> joaopinto, I'll try that and let you know how it goes
<disturbedphaeton> with the http://
<joaopinto> somebodyelse, are you trying to build a package ? Are you executing the command from the source directory ?
<Canaen> what's the use of compiz? just eye-candy?
<futureistyranny> What is the meaning of compilation?
<fabman> Shortguy109, checking the corresponding "I accept.." box before clicking Continue (or Next)
<kane77> joaopinto, I would really like to have ubuntu back on this machine - it's dad's computer and he got quite used to it :)
<DuckDodgers> Hi, I have a question
<DuckDodgers> What is a terminal?
<Shortguy109> fabman: there isn't one, it's just a list and then <ok> is at the bottom and i can't click it or press enter
<Guisepe> ubuntu.es
<neskat> Shortguy109: tab the "ok"
<neskat> or "accept"
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto http://pastebin.com/m5f083327 my results
<Shortguy109> thanks both of ya :)
<genii> DuckDodgers: A terminal is the command-line interface to the operating system
<mib_hfph6mfb> DuckDodgers text version of the OS
<fabman> Shortguy109, yw
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: old kde?
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Chamillionaire2> Thanks ill give it ago
<DuckDodgers> genii, thanks bro
<disturbedphaeton> thats how looks after install the ati drivers fglrx
<Shortguy109> woohooo thankssss java works, c yaz
<fabman> Shortguy109, enjoy ;)
<disturbedphaeton> thats a screenshot fo slackware but it also happens to me on ubuntu and debian
<neskat> disturbedphaeton: yeah it's an xorg.conf issue
<disturbedphaeton> do you have an idea what setting can it be?
<shane_> sound problems i need help? anyone
<genii> futureistyranny: When you compile a program, you are making the program into an executable binary file by telling the computer to create it from the source code it was written in.
<Mytos> do i HAVE to specifiy a mac address when i put in a new wifi network?
<first2di3> Does anyone know why a Live CD Would work for several restarts over 2 days, and the 3rd day it boots for a while, I hear the startup sound(the sound when the computer boots), but the screen remains blank? After the loading screen I get nothing... even in compatability mode... the user interface is loading because I can click in the upper right corner and click the mouse (cont...)
<joaopinto> Mytos, no
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto Done, after trying to open a file broswer window it still doesnt work
<Dr_Willis_Arch> Mytos:  i wouldent think so.
<somebodyelse> joaopinto, I am following http://is.gd/3AcO Step 1 where it says "sudo DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=ssl dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot"
<first2di3> and scroll down 5 times to click the Shutdown button
<genii> DuckDodgers: np
<futureistyranny> genii:  excellent.
<DuckDodgers> Does Windows Comand Line Interface work in Ubuntu terminal?
<fangorious> i'm looking for how to use apt-get thru a socks proxy, but everything i find says how to use an http proxy
<shane_> why isn't my sound working?!
<joaopinto> somebodyelse, please do not follow a tutorial with random sudo commands if you dont understand what you are doing, you may break your system doing so
<Slart> DuckDodgers: what is that? Windows Command Line Interface, I mean
<kane77> joaopinto, should badblocks have some output?
<genii> DuckDodgers: Windows uses different instructions than linux does, so no.
<gartral1> i cant mount floppy disks
<Fawzib>  hello, I just installed xrdp (to connect to ubuntu through Vista Remote Desktop Connection), I can get into the computer, enter username+password login, and see the ubuntu screen, but everything I type (terminal/editor) is wrong it seems the keymaping between xrdp and the vncserver is wrong. I've looked around but didnt find anything about my problem in google. Anyone experienced with this?
<joaopinto> fangorious, there is no socks proxy support on apt, as far as I know, so you will need some http2socks proxy software
<fangorious> joaopinto: ok, thanks
<neskat> DuckDodgers: some of the commands are the same
<DuckDodgers> genii, ok bro
<joaopinto> kancerman, if you run it with -v, yes
<joaopinto> i mean,t kane77
<dexhu> I've tried upgrading to Jaunty 9.04 AMD64..I got a lot of bugs and only a prtial upgrade..HOW can I reinstall the upgrade without losing my settins and applications
<genii> DuckDodgers: There are some programs like DosBox which will let you use the old Windows command-line stuff in it, if you are set on that :)
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto i did what you said but still nothing?
<DuckDodgers> genii, k
<joaopinto> dexhu, reinstalling packages will not get anything different than you already have...
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, did it reinstall and you get the same error ?
<arkaman> I need some help
<dexhu> so I'm doomed :(
<nuitzger> hi all
<kane77> joaopinto, ?
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto Yup
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, ldd $(which nautilus) | grep -i desktop
<Pirate_Hunter> can i just ask if it is me or is the alternate install iso of jaunty bugged cause after install it didnt pick up either my PS2 mouse or even usb keyboard, had to download the gui version instead which is not a problem since i configure my own xorg
<arkaman> Can anyone give me some help quick I installed Ubuntu 9 and everything was working great.  Then I upadated and now I get an error when I try to brows.  The internet is working though....
<arkaman> Here is the error
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, on jaunty you should get:  libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 (0x00007ff210535000)
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto libgnome-desktop-2.so.7 => not found   libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 => /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11 (0xb7214000)
<arkaman> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<arkaman> Stack Trace:
<arkaman> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<arkaman> 1:()
<arkaman> 2:()
<arkaman> 3:()
<FloodBot3> arkaman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kane77> joaopinto, done running badblocks on all my ubuntu partitions (/ /home swap).. is there anything else I should try to run?
<erisco> how do I configure evolution to automatically take all emails off of the server?
<joaopinto> kane77, I have no idea on your problem :\
<chai> Hi all, i'm trying to use syslinux to burn a bootable vista usb flashdrive, is that possible?
<first2di3> Does anyone know why a Live CD Would work for several restarts over 2 days, and the 3rd day it boots for a while, I hear the startup sound(the sound when the computer boots), but the screen remains blank? After the loading screen I get nothing... even in compatability mode... the user interface is loading because I can click in the upper right corner and click the mouse (cont...)
<first2di3> ...and scroll down 5 times to click the Shutdown button
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, that's is very odd, my nautilus does not depend on libgnome-desktop-2.so.7
<|v|aster> which channel is the ubuntu off topic again?
<arkaman> anybody knows whats goign on
<majnoon> just waiting for desktop upgrade to finish
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto your the 2nd person today to say that
<nuitzger> my sshd doesnt start until i log in with the login screen, login with text console reveals the sshd deamon running and im able to connect locally, but not remotly. Seems to be a firewall problem. Help appreciated :)
<genii> |v|aster:  #ubuntu-offtopic         of course
<chai> can I use syslinux to boot any bootable iso file on a usb?
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, lsb_release -a
<jrsquared> Hello?
<majnoon> 2200+ files DOES take a while to download :)
<Canaen> I have compiz fusion installed. I can't find it in my menus. How do I activate it?
<alistrone> never salut
<|v|aster> genii. thank you
<disturbedphaeton> thankyou for your help neskat
<gartral1> i cannot mount floppy disks...
<Fawzib> so, i guess nobody uses xrdp here?
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto Dam i gtg and restart pc, wont be a mo
<|v|aster> I was forgetting the - in there
<jrsquared> I need help with my wireless
<gartral1> Fawzib: does ssh work ok
<Fawzib> yes, i connect to the server ok (i see the ubuntu screen), but the keymapping is wrong (wrong keys when I type)
<AlabamaHit> BadIdea: That didnt work.. :(
<joaopinto> Fawzib, have you checkec if xrdp provides a kbd layout option ? rdesktop does...
<jrsquared> How do I use this area for help?
<BadIdea> poop
<neskat> Canaen: go to the themes menu
<neskat> and look in the tabs
<joaopinto> jrsquared, just ask
<genii> jrsquared: You ask your question and then wait
<neskat> also consider installing ccsm
<Fawzib> and it seems to be between xrdp and vnc, because when I enter the username in xrdp the username is ok
<Juerd> What's the new way of disabling DMA for IDE drives?
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto Back what did you want me to terminal again?
<Juerd> Apparently ide=nodma is completely ignored and my google skills are insufficient :(
<coleys> :p
<jrsquared> My wireless card isn't working so well for me.
<TopBunny88> neskat: What is ccsm?
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, lsb_release -a
<Chamillionaire2> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 9.04 Release:	9.04 Codename:	jaunty
<neskat> TopBunny88: google can answer pretty much an question you have about this issue
<Canaen> neskat: where's the themes menu? Sorry, I'm bad at this.
<neskat> *any
<Fawzib> the thing is that the xrdp website is not very well documented, so I'm looking for someonewhos tried this before :)
<neskat> rtm
<grndslm> what kinda socket 775 motherboard should I get... intel or nvidia chipsets??
<coleys> Canaen: System: Preferences > Appearance
<neskat> Canaen:   system>preferences>appearence   look around there
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 9.04 Release:	9.04 Codename:	jaunty
<slappy> grndslm: intel
<jrsquared> Supposedly I got the driver for my wireless card installed, according to Windows Wireless Drivers. But I can't figure out how to set up a connection.
<TopBunny88> grndslm: I would reccommend the nvidia chipset
<gartral1> Fawzib: if your logging in ok, i can only imagine the culprit is the keyboard settings in gnome, does the keyboard on your terminal resemble the one infront of your workstation?
<grndslm> slappy:  i thought some intel graphics have problems with xorg??
<neskat> TopBunny88: quick google search > CCSM, short for CompizConfig Settings Manager, is a configuration tool for Compiz Fusion
<neskat> not hard
<brodymcd> my wireless is SLOOOOOW after upgrading to 9.04... can anyone please help?
<darthphunk> Hey guys.  Installing 9.04 on a Dell optiplex with ADI 198x Integrated HD Audio.  I can't get sound working.
<TopBunny88> thanks neskat
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, I have no more ideas, your nautilus binary seems to be invalid, but since reinstalling didn't fix...
<nuitzger> my sshd doesnt start until i log in with the login screen, login with text console reveals the sshd deamon running and im able to connect locally, but not remotly. Seems to be a firewall problem. Help appreciated :)
<jrsquared> What do I do if Ubuntu 8.04 won't recognize that my wireless card does a wireless connection, and not a wired?
<coleys> jr what's your wireless card?
<Canaen> neskat: hmm... I see the normal themes, and I see the visual effects tab with basic, normal, advanced or whatever, but not special 3D compiz thing. Compiz is supposed to have all sorts of nifty effects
<jrsquared> It's from Netgear
<jrsquared> WG311v3
<coleys> Canaen: In Terminal type: sudo aptitude install emerald
<fabman> nuitzger, make sure port 22/tcp is open
<vampir3x> does somebody here know the server and irc channel for evolution???
<perillu> I have an odd problem.  None of the options on my volume applet actually change the volume (or even mute) I've tried all of them.  However, I managed to start a pulseAudio applet which does change my volume perfectly.  Is there a way that I can change my keyboard volume shortcuts so that they will change my volume through pulseAudio instead of the default volume applet?
<coleys> Canaen: Then get .emerald themes, and do alt +F2 "compiz --replace"
<neskat> Canaen: enable it in the menu i just showed you then install ccsm
<nuitzger> fabman, it works when logged in in a gnome session, so network seems to be configured correctly, but not soon enough
<thebloggu> is it possible to theme the new notification system ?
<defrysk> no
<scunizi> Is there a sane app that will scan multiple pages into one file instead of individual pages like xsane does?
<neskat> coleys: why emerald????
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2-7? It somes up with an error anyway
<neskat> he just wants ccsm
<fabman> nuitzger, euh... I thought u said it wasn't possible to connect from the outside?
<jrsquared> coleys: It's called WG311v3
<coleys> That's the effects theme manager.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<neskat> erm
<neskat> wtf
<Tetracomm> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Tetracomm>  doesn't work. :(
<simon__> i need help with display settings (using X-Server, e.g. nvidia), when i restart my computer my monitors always switch (e.g. the left and right get reversed from what i set them to so my mouse cursor has to go out the far side to go to the other monitor); can somebody tell me why these settings aren't being saved?
<Tetracomm> Help?
<vampir3x> did someone already import outlook PST into EVOLUTION??
<FloodBot3> Tetracomm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coleys> If you want effects you'll have to use compiz/emerald.
<nuitzger> fabman, it isnt if im not logged in
<gartral1> neskat: emerald is part of compiz
<neskat> Canaen: stick with ccsm
<Fawzib> well my keyboard is a normal windows keyboard (en-us), in the keyboard model in keyboard preferences (btw i'm looking at the preferences through the remote destop connection) it says 'generic keyboard'
<coleys> ccsm = emerald. =p
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, the problem is that your nautlis binary is linked againsted a library version which is not available on jaunty
<thebloggu> defrysk, no ?
<miked595> anyone know how to control all the tab in gnome-term at once like iterm in mac or clusterssh?
<TopBunny88> simon__: You need to download tyhe nividia binary driver from nvidias website
<gartral1> coleys: ccsm is NOT emerald
<fabman> nuitzger, the strange thing indeed is that when u login the port is open then?
<Chamillionaire2> joaopinto Is there one available for jaunty?
<darthphunk> Hey guys. Installing 9.04 on a Dell optiplex with ADI 198x Integrated HD Audio. I can't get sound working. Any ideas?
<mattarmstead> any mac users with parallels?
<coleys> Settings for the effects I mean :[
<simon__> TopBunny88, well i downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.51-pkg1.run and tried "sh ____/Nvidia/etc" in terminal and it said it couldn't open it
<thebloggu> darthanubis, lspci could help
<nuitzger> fabman, seems to be like that. when i log in with a text console, the port seems to remain closed, sshd is running and local ssh is possible
<thebloggu> darthpunk, sorry
<vampir3x> i need help importing PST into evolution
<lakotajames> I just upgraded to jaunty. After disabling emerald. all the windows have the buttons on the left, rather than the right.  Is there a way to switch back to having them on the right?
<vampir3x> anyone??
<kingdra_> hi all
<TopBunny88> Chmod a+x  the file
<simon__> TopBunny88, also when i go to the hardware drivers it says it is rendering/using version 180 (doesn't say exactly which one but it says 180) which is the newest x-server or whatever it's called
<joaopinto> Chamillionaire2, ues, and you have it installed
<kingdra_> can somebody help me with ubuntu server???
<coleys> lakotajames: Are you using a theme that has its close, min, max on the right?
<simon__> TopBunny88, not sure if that means i should still install it or not install it, but either way i can't figure out how to install that first one that i downloaded
<perillu> I have an odd problem.  None of the options on my volume applet actually change the volume (or even mute) I've tried all of them.  However, I managed to start a pulseAudio applet which does change my volume perfectly.  Is there a way that I can change my keyboard volume shortcuts so that they will change my volume through pulseAudio instead of the default volume applet?
<defrysk> !anyone | kingdra_
<ubottu> kingdra_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Canaen> coleys: I can't seem to find emerald themes
<lakotajames> coleys:  All the themes have them on the left now, but the thumbnails show they are on the right.
<gartral1> i cannot mount floppy disks... i can scan, but they wont mount
<vampir3x> I need help with EVOLUTION, importing PST from Outlook,
<fabman> nuitzger, strange... my 8.10 ssh service works fine, wether I'm logged in or not, all I need is my computer on and my router forwarding the traffic on port 22/tcp to my computer
<coleys> Canaen: http://gnome-look.org
<coleys> Canaen: Found under Compiz
<oz|> ok, I recently downladed the libsball for unix for gaming and i am having a problem with tar -zvxf libsball-1.0.tar.gz is not unpacking the file is there anything i can do or anyone know where i can go for simpler graphics update whatever i got to do to run my game on here i know  it's not that demanding of a game
<neskat> Canaen: kist get ccsm
<darthphunk> thebloggu: lspci seems to be recognizing the device... not too familiar with LSPCI... is there something else I should do?
<neskat> **just
<neskat> I already told you that
<neskat> it's easy
<jrsquared> I have a wireless internet card from Netgear called WG311v3. I used "Windows Wireless Drivers" to install the Windows 2000 driver for it. I then put the card into the computer (after shutting it down and unplugging and everything) and after turning it back on Windows Wireless Drivers says that the card is present. Now how do I connect to my router?
<FloodBot3> neskat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nuitzger> fabman, yeah, i thougt its strange too. im running 9.04. i didnt find anything with google
<fabman> nuitzger, I'm new to 9.04 too, and the only annoyance I've found so far (same as 8.04 and 8.1 to be fair) is that I have to enter my password each time I turn my computer on to have  WiFi connected
<oz|> fabman: turn off the keyring
<drmrhorse_> fabman: tried wicd?
<fabman> oz|, how?
<nuitzger> fabman, thx for help.
<coleys> Canaen: Find an .emerald theme?
<Tetracomm> I noticed that plenty of people are talking in here all at once, and that messages are pushed up very quickly. How does the idea of creating some separate channels which are more specific to certain common issues sound? I created some channels for that for you. I think it would help.
<fabman> nuitzger, yw, sorry for not helping a lot though
<drmrhorse_> wicd lets me connect automatically to wireless without a wallet password
<Canaen> coleys: yup! thank you! I'm looking through them now
<nuitzger> has anybody else an idea? port 22 seems to be closed until logged in a gnome session...
<oz|> fabman: go to system preferences and open the encryption and keyrings
<defrysk> wicd is a nice app
<thebloggu> darthpunk, you can get probably help on the alsa channel ;)
<jjlee> after upgrading to jaunty, USB devices no longer get automounted for me
<coleys> Canaen: To install them, System > Preferences > Emerald Settings Manager... then import the .emerald theme.
<oz|> fabman: select the option that lets you connect automatically
<brodymcd> to all: I'm looking for help with my SLOW wireless... and have asked here 5 times in the last 2 days. No bites... where else can I go? Can't someone please help me?
<darthphunk> thebloggu: Thanks!
<jrsquared> Tatracomm: How do I go to a specific channel
<jjlee> is it nautilus that's supposed to do that?
<fabman> oz|, I'm on the app and don't see such an option
<coleys> brodymcd: Which wireless card?
<jrsquared> Sorry, I mean Tetracomm
<vampir3x> if yo can help me with the EVOLUTION iissue, can you join the room #evolution
<vampir3x> ??
<vampir3x> pls
<jrsquared> Netgear WG311v3
<oz|> go to
<fabman> oz|, ah, but now I do see my GPG keys listed, I'll try selecting the one that works
<coleys> jrsquared: One sec !
<oz|> fabman: pgp passphrases and then select always remember me when logged in
<thebloggu> darthpunk you're welcome, if i can help with something more just ask ;)
<Sex-C-Drive> Hey i just installed epiphany web browser using the respositorys, how do i get it to run?\
<oz|> fabman: are you good now?
<brodymcd> coleys-broadcom
<brodymcd> coleys - in the dell inspiron 1526
<first2di3> Does anyone know why a Live CD Would work for several restarts over 2 days, and the 3rd day it boots for a while, I hear the startup sound(the sound when the computer boots), but the screen remains blank? After the loading screen I get nothing... even in compatability mode... the user interface is loading because I can click in the upper right corner and click the mouse (cont...)
<first2di3> ...and scroll down 5 times to click the Shutdown button
<fabman> oz|, I couldn't find the "option that lets you connect automatically" in the app
<brodymcd> coleys-it connects, but is SLOW to connect and SLOW on loading pages
<ienorand> Tetracomm: It might be an idea, however, the problem is that we don't want channels that are to specific, and hence quiet... as it is now al lot of eyes are in here, which is a good thing, possibly there could be ubuntu-beginners and -advanced... but I don't think there should be any more specific splits then that...
<oz|> fabman did you click the pgp passphrases tab
<cameron_> just a quick question about xchat - is there a way to disable join/quit notifications in the main chat window? I'm an old mIRC client user - new to xchat.
<fabman> oz|, yes
<coleys> jrsquared: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179801&highlight=wg311v3
<coleys> jrsquared: Follow the how-to...
<letalis> cameron_, theres a script on xchat.org that will do it
<Sex-C-Drive> anyone know how to get epiphany web browser to run?.
<cameron_> thanks letalis
<fabman> rebooting bbs
<cameron_> I'll look into it
<jrib> Sex-C-Drive: install it and click on its icon in the menu
<coleys> brodymcd: Whats your card?
<jrsquared> coleys: I think I saw that page.
<coleys> jrsquared: Have you done the ndiswrapper setup
<beruchtigte> anyone can tell me how to use skype on ubuntu9.04
<ienorand> first2di3: scratched CD? glitch in computer?, bug... apart from that I can see no reason why it should happen
<PassePartouT> so i'm trying to install my nvidia drivers but in terminal when i do "sh /home/etc/etc/file.run" to install the file it says it cannot open it, can somebody help me through this please
<neskat> Sex-C-Drive: install it, launch it
<ienorand> beruchtigte: installed already?
<nuitzger> I have another problem: If i open anx-window application in a  screen session, how do i persuade it not to forward the x-window but to run it locally so i can detatch the screen session and close ssh?
<brodymcd> coleys: how do I find the exact card?
<jrsquared> Coleys: No, I couldn't figure out how to use it, so I used Windows Wireless Drivers
<jrib> PassePartouT: why aren't you using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<neskat> PassePartouT: right click and make it executable
<beruchtigte> yes
<neskat> jri doesnt work with jaunty
<coleys> jrsquared: Try to follow that guide, its pretty straight forward the one by macdo/.
<neskat> jrib loads of people find that it fails with juanty
<jrsquared> coleys: ok
<jrib> neskat: weird, worked fine for me beta time, but I haven't played with it at all since release
<coleys> jrsquared: if you need help along the way, message. :)
<jrib> neskat: do you know the bug number?
<jrsquared> coleys: Is there a GUI way to do this?
<sharma> Hello
<abz______> hi guys just configured my dhcp3 server - how do i get it to start up on boot?
<sharma> how long will the ubuntu 8.10 support last?
<Slart> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<jrib> sharma: 18 months after release
<PassePartouT> jrib, i did use that but somebody said i should update, i think the version of the drivers there is the latest though which makes me wonder, just trying to get better performance
<neskat> jrib example: my ati drivers; when i installed my drivers using the hardware drivers manager it killed X. So i went and got the official binary, installed and it worked, jaunty has screwed up alot fo grfx stuff
<PassePartouT> neskat, how do i do that?
<neskat> *of
<sharma> No, I mean tehre is 9.04
<neskat> PassePartouT: right click the icon
<sharma> but my computer runs slow with 9.04
<coleys> brody: lspci (In terminal)
<sharma> so i want to run 8.10
<neskat> PassePartouT: then look for a check box near the bottom
<nuitzger> following problem: port 22 seems to be closed until logged in a gnome session...
<jrib> sharma: ok, so what is your question?
<sharma> how long can i run 8.10
<sharma> how long can i use 8.10 with reciveing updates
<jrib> sharma: 18 months after release
<coleys> PassePartouT: Go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers.
<ienorand> sharma: you on intel graphics?
<PassePartouT> neskat, there's no checkbox
<sharma> No
<sharma> ATI
<coleys> PassePartouT: Install the recommended driver.
<Tapout> wow, bravo whoever did 9.04.  Looks *awesome*
<Tapout> the first reboot was wow
<sharma> But why is ubuntu 8.04 support lasted till 2011?
<jrib> !lts | sharma
<ubottu> sharma: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ienorand> sharma: since its lts
<PassePartouT> coleys, i have "nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 180)" selected already, i guess i figured it would fair better
<sharma> so i can use ubuntu 8.10 for a while untill they fix 9.04?
<PassePartouT> and i wanted to make sure i had the latest and greatest obviously
<neskat> PassePartouT: screenshot?
<coleys> PassePartouT: Yeah, that's the one i use aswell.
<Mew-Chan> would you SUGGEST blocking ads.doubleclick ?
<coleys> PassePartouT: Is it activated?
<Slart> sharma: you can use it for a long time yet..
<Mew-Chan> of if one did that would pages not load correctly?
<sharma> Ok thank you
<sharma> also
<student> #include <stdio.h>int main(){    printf(“Goodbye, cruel world!\n”);    return(0);}
<sharma> how come when i boot cmy computer
<sharma> it says
<FloodBot3> sharma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PassePartouT> coleys, says "this driver is activated and currently in use"
<sharma> i am not flooding
<jrsquared> coleys: It mentions turning of the wired card, could that be causing problems?
<PassePartouT> i know it is because when i do the display settings i have to use the x-server stuff
<jrib> sharma: stop using enter to break up your sentences
<coleys> PassePartouT: To activate effects, go... System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects > Extra
<nuitzger> I have another problem: If i open anx-window application in a  screen session, how do i persuade it not to forward the x-window but to run it locally so i can detatch the screen session and close ssh?
<sharma> I am american this is how i type
<sharma> i am sorry
<jrib> sharma: this channel is too busy.  Use punctuation, not the enter key
<neskat> PassePartouT: post it online, i cant accept files over irc
<PassePartouT> coleys, yeah the reason i'm doing this is because the effects were causing my screen to go black when i maximized certain windows
<PassePartouT> neskat, k
<coleys> PassePartouT: Can you be more specific?
<jrsquared> coleys: If I turn off my wired card, I'll lose connection to here. Is that a necessary step?
<sharma> jrib, punctiotion is not only a solution compell to use grammar as well
<ienorand> sharma: You posted several things in a row, keep it on one line and use punctuation. Just because you are amrecian doesn't mean you don't know how to use commas and full stops :)
<coleys> jrsquared: Yeah, do whatever it says.
<jrib> sharma: I don't care, just stop pressing enter so much
<sharma> :)
<coleys> jrsquared: My previous computer's wireless card required ndiswrapper, I had to follow each step correctly.
<sharma> 2
<sharma> 2
<sharma> 2
<FloodBot3> sharma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sheena1> Just upgraded to 9.04, Add/Remove Programs won't load properly. Some categories are okay, but some aren't, and the search function doesn't work at all. Once it says "Noting found", it won't go back to the first listing, even if I delete the search query. Any ideas?
<sharma> wtf
<PassePartouT> coleys, umm, well like sometimes when i maximize FF the screen goes black, it's happened to me on X-Chat, when i resize or maximize video files to a certain size they close instantly, that's pretty much what i've noticed, it goes away (not sure for how long) when i turn down effects but i'd think a 6600 GT would be able to handle what's going on, i guess not
<coleys> PassePartouT: Is your resolution to high? or something.
<Slart> sharma: at this rate you'll get kicked/banned before long
<neskat> PassePartouT: link to screenshot?
<coleys> Sure
<vlad> for some reason there are no icons on the desktop.however I can still find all of them in the Desktop folder
<BadIdea> vlad, kde or gnome?
<hallowname> is there some kind of funnyness with jaunty's sudoers file? i cant NOPASSWD: a group =[
<sharma> Slart i came here for questions, i get 50 million answers saying to use everything in one setences
<jrsquared> coleys: I have two wired cards, do I just put the command in once for each to disable both?
<mobi-sheep> vlad: Is it possible that you turned on a feature to hide all icons from the Desktop?  As to keep it clutter-free?
<ienorand> sheena1: That is unfortunately a know bug.
<sharma> i am not in the mood for someone telling me to keep my lines order i am ehre for help
<HSNews> What is ext4?
<PassePartouT> coleys, it's pretty high, i have two 22" lcds right now (probably should see if there's drivers for them as well)
<coleys> jrsquared: Sec, ill check.
<sheena1> ienorand: thats okay. as long as i know. any known fixes, or a site i could watch if they do fix it?.. or just keep my upgrades up to date and home?
<Slart> sharma: just try to ask the entire question in one line.. the bots are a bit paranoid when it comes to flooding (as you've noticed)
<ienorand> sheena1: restarting gnome-app-install between searches works...
<neskat> sharma: if you have a question then please ask
<jrib> sharma: you were told once.  And told again when you didn't listen the first time.  These are the rules for the channel, so that everyone can get help with some semblance of order
<HSNews> Better to install with ext3? or ext4?
<ienorand> sheena1: but that's nor really a fix
<PassePartouT> neskat, yeah i'm working on it sorry, i'll have it shortly just getting a place to dump it
<mobi-sheep> HSNews: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4 --> New Filesystem Format.  There are pros and cons for ext3 and ext4 and any other FS.
<neskat> PassePartouT: imgur.com
<sharma> I asked everytime when i load my computer i get a message saying cannot display this videmo mode, optimum resolutioon 1280 x 1024
<PassePartouT> ty
<coleys> jrsquared: do lspci paste output please.
<sheena1> ienorand: i'm not sure how to do that, but i find that closing and reopening the window works mostly. Is that what you mean?
<Slart> HSNews: for the server, ext3.. for your experimenting desktop machine that you backup properly, give ext4 a try.. tell us how it was =)
<ienorand> sheena1: There is a debdiff patch on the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gnome-app-install/+bug/354563
<neskat> sharma: ok, why is that a problem?
<sheena1> ienorand: and do i need to report it or anything? or they already know, so i can just carry on my way? :)
<sharma> Because everytime i boot
<sharma> i recive that message
<joaopinto> HSNews, I have been using ext4 without problems
<jrib> sharma: there's a bug report on bugs.ubuntu.com about it
<sharma> insted of the ubuntu message
<coleys> sharma: Change your resolution?
<HSNews> I install with ext4 but I've got some strange errors with Kubuntu
<NicEXE> how can I boot from ubuntu live cd on my macbook pro?
<HSNews> I install Kubuntu on External (e-SATA) HDD.
<sharma> no, i am useing ubuntu 8.10
<neskat> sharma: can you tell use why that's a problem, do you know want that resolution or something?
<HSNews> And... how to select where my GRUB to install?
<neskat> **not
<jrsquared> coleys: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 04)
<jrsquared> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
<jrsquared> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 11)
<jrsquared> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 11)
<jrsquared> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 11)
<FloodBot3> jrsquared: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrsquared> 00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (rev 11)
<sharma> I just want thet error to stop
<vlad> gnome
<PassePartouT> coleys, yeah right now they are both at 1680x1050 so that's probably something to do with it i guesS?
<vlad> and 9.04
<ienorand> sheena1: yes that's what I meant, re-opening the application (the "real" name of "add/rem. apps." is gnome-app-install)
<PassePartouT> neskat, http://imgur.com/2GzT.png
<neskat> sharma: ok, are you trying to use a resolution higher than the one displayed in the error?
<jrib> sharma: one way is to just use a different resolution in your kernel line
<Slart> sharma: isn't that an error that the monitor itself shows you? or is it ubuntu that shows it?
<coleys> NicEXE: Hold option key when you turn your computer on, see if there is option to boot from disc
<vlad> no
<sharma> ubuntu shows up
<neskat> PassePartouT:  you gotta hit the properties button
<coleys> PassePartouT: Yeah could be due to resolution.
<coleys> PassePartouT: Try a lower one?
<PassePartouT> yeahi guess i might have to, i do like my space though
<Tetracomm> jrsquared: By typing /join #ubuntu-av
<Slart> sharma: here are the support periods and stuff for the different ubuntu versions.. (it took a while to find) http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<thevdi> Hi. I just "added" the alarm-clock package but it has a bug in it so I fetched the latest fixed version from Gnomefiles which I need to install. I've followed the install instructions "sudo python setup.py install" and it appears to stuff some files in usr/local etc but then it won't work. Anyone assist?
<sheena1> ienorand: thanks for the help. I'll read over that link. As long as i know it's known, i won't worry :)
<vlad> it does not respond properly too-I can't open the menu with a right click
<PassePartouT> neskat, "allow executing file as program"
<PassePartouT> i'm geuss that's it
<coleys> PassePartouT: Have you googled your specific issue? There could be a fix/
<Tetracomm> If anyone sent me any messages after I was kicked off, resend them.
<PassePartouT> coleys, well the black screen i think is because of the effects (e.g. running out of video ram)
<PassePartouT> but...
<nuitzger> following problem: port 22 seems to be closed until logged in a gnome session...
<PassePartouT> coleys, i am also having the problem that when i change some settings in x-server, they aren't being saved
<thevdi> Hi. I just "added" the alarm-clock package but it has a bug in it so I fetched the latest fixed version from Gnomefiles which I need to install. I've followed the install instructions "sudo python setup.py install" and it appears to stuff some files in usr/local etc but then it won't work. Anyone assist?
<coleys> PassePartouT: Using root?
<ienorand> sheena1: it's reported in the bug report, and I think it's more or less confirmed that everyone sees this bug. Another way to patch it is to enable jaunty-proposed updates (you could enable that and only install the update for gnome-app-install and then disable the disable it, so you won't get all the other "half-tested" updates)
<PassePartouT> coleys, e.g. when i change my monitors so that when i move the mouse it goes between screens.... after i restart it goes back to default and the mouse has to go out the far side to get to the other monitor
 * ienorand : DANG.
<hubar> hi all. I am using 9.04, I get a there was no valid vpn secrets error whenever I want to use the vpn in network manager. I am using vpnc. Can anyone help???
<coleys> Hmm.
<PassePartouT> coleys, using x-server the app under my account, not sure if it's different from the root user as i'm kinda new to this all
<PassePartouT> but it's the only user so if there's a root i guess i'd have to go there
<coleys> You use sudo im assuming right?
<thevdi> Hi. I just "added" the alarm-clock package but it has a bug in it so I fetched the latest fixed version from Gnomefiles which I need to install. I've followed the install instructions "sudo python setup.py install" and it appears to stuff some files in usr/local etc but then it won't work. Anyone assist?
<jrsquared> Coleys: 1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 1400:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 04) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04) 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 11) 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 11) 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Contr
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Try ALT+F2 --> gksudo nvidia-settings
<Slart> thevdi: please wait a bit longer than 1 minute before repeating your question
<sdf_wer_> hi, i was suring with my eee 900 pc when my batteri just got empty
<sdf_wer_> now it won't start at all, don't seem to charge either
<sdf_wer_> any ideas?
<perillu> I really need help.  I have an odd problem with my sound card, when I change the volume it only works when no headphones are plugged in (even with mute).  So my speakers change volume, but if I plug in headphones I can't change it using ANY option on the default volume applet.  HOWEVER, if I open up pulseAudio volume controls, I can change the overall volume which does effect headphones too.  But, the only thing is that this option is not av
<thevdi> Slart, what do you decree? 2 mins?
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, what's different about this x-server than the one from the panel?
<Slart> thevdi: I've been told at least 15 minutes
<coleys> jrsquared: Yeah just disable the one.
<thevdi> Jawohl!
<dr_willis> thevdi:  and post/search the forums also
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Admin power.
<PassePartouT> ah
<thevdi> I did already.
<jrsquared> coleys: What if I don't know for sure which one it's plugged into?
<Slart> thevdi: it will give some new people time to wake up etc.. any shorter and people will just get annoyed..
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, well it's showing what's already set up, i guess i'll try making a change or something then restarting and see what happens?
<jrsquared> Or should I just unplug it?
<zz> is there a way to keep a hostname change in the usb version?
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Actually.  Save it, that wasn't what you were trying to do?
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, i was trying to do this, it's just on restart it's not keeping what i do from x-server
<coleys> jrsquared: What step are you on?
<thevdi> I doubt anyone is going to scroll up through 15 mins of previous posts
<moz44> Slart: i just installed php5 and its not working under Ubuntu 8.10. i had previously installed apache2 and it is working fine. I tried to reload the server like thousands of times literally and wont work, any idea?
<Slart> thevdi: you might want to give some examples of what happens when you try to run it.. do you get any error messages? can you run it from a terminal?
<jrsquared> #6
<Slart> moz44: never messed with php.. wouldn't really know where to start.. sorry
<jrsquared> coleys: in post #5, #6
<dr_willis> thevdi:  its also very likey if you isntalled something   newer to the 'local' dirs without UNinstalling the other.. its running the wrong one.
<admin_masu3701> is there a way to passwork protect a directory in ubuntu?
<moz44> Slart: all right, be cool
<NecWeston> I have a custom bash PROMPT_COMMAND that among other things sets the term's title...got it working in within gnu/screen so the term title gets set even when bash is inside gnu/screen....Now on 9.04 within gnu/screen the term title changes on my 'taskbar' when I change directories for example, but the actual title of the gnome-terminal window doesn't change......term title works when sshed into 9.04 from os x Terminal.app..........is 
<thevdi> dr_willis, I uninstalled the previous one first
<thevdi> http://pastebin.com/m5e0a3ca
<moz44> guys, anybody knows how to make PHP5 to work after installing Apache2?
<coleys> jrsquared: HERE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<coleys> jrsquared: Start over using this guide, will work out better, and easier to follow.
<neskat> moz44: you need the php-apache library
<gartral1> noticed that gnome-look.org is only pushing about 70 kbps, what the heck
<Slart> admin_masu3701: not on a default install.. you can protect it.. but I don't think you can just put a password on it.. you might want to look at truecrypt
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, to save my configurations do i have to go to the tab "nvidia-settings Configuration" and then click "save current configuration" and save it in a specific place? or is that just for backing up the settings?
<ironlion> joint #ubuntu.pl
<blkdg> hello, does ubuntu come with python ?
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: That's right.  Save current configuration.  In the past, you couldn't save it to the file.  Now you should be able to.
<Slart> gartral1: everyone is busy redecorating their new ubuntu installs? =)
<neskat> moz44: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5  then restart apache
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, cause like for the stuff i am doing, on the "X server display configuration" i only need to click apply
<Slart> blkdg: I'm not sure if it's installed by default.. but it's easily installed
<moz44> i used synaptic package manager for the installation, i guess tht is alreay taken care of. Anyhow, tell me the name of the library i need
<Slart> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, so should i save it somewhere specifically? am i to set xserver to load this each time? where would i do that from, etc?
<mobi-sheep> Anybody experienced with No-Ip (noip2)?  I kept getting "Can't connect to dynupdate.no-ip.com (Connection refused) Network must be operational to create configfile. Ending!" when I tried to create a config file.
<sharma> how come when i boot my coputer insted of the ubuntu loading screen i get a error saying "cannot not display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024" someone please help me
<moz44> neskat:i used synaptic package manager for the installation, i guess tht is alreay taken care of. Anyhow, tell me the name of the library i need
<gartral1> Slart: still 100 kbps, i could understan, bu averaging at about 15 kbps, maxing at 70? comeon...
<Slart> blkdg: hmm.. looks like it's installed by default after all
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Just save the config file in its default location.  XServer would be loading it automatically from the file.
<blkdg> Slart, i take it'd there.  Thank you.
<coleys> PassePartouT: System > Preferences > startup I think?
<PassePartouT> k
<ohcrap524> For the Widget Framework "Screenlets" what does it mean to make one of the screenlets "Sticky"?
<dr_willis> sharma:  does the system actually get to X then after that?
<jrsquared> coleys: Wait, do all that all over again? I saw that page, I already had ndiswrapper, but installing it was more difficult for me. When I found that the Windows Wireless Drivers things was the GUI version, I just used that.
<sharma> what do you mean x?
<mario> ciao
<dr_willis> sharma:  the normal desktop is X?
<dr_willis> sharma:  the normal desktop is X:)
<coleys> jrsquared: Have you installed ndiswrapper, and ndiswrapper utils?
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, it wants to save it in /home/my_username/ is that where i have to save it?
<mario> |list
<PassePartouT> for it to work at elast
<PassePartouT> *least
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Yes.  That should be fine.
<sharma> I did not understand that
<neskat> sharma: are you trying to use a res higher than the one shown in the error?
<dr_willis> sharma:  does the system get to the normal login screen ?
<sharma> well yes
<sharma> i just want to fix the problem
<sharma> yes
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, well i guess i'll restart and see how it goes, i'll be back!
<jrsquared> utils? I don't know, but I have everything on that page.
<moz44> neskat: according to package manager i already have that library up and running
<dr_willis> sharma:  yes to what part? be more verbose
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Okay. :)
<sharma> the screen does get into the normal login screen
<repnop> hm anyone else have issues with 9.04 and window contents not updating? (nvidia driver installed via admin->hardware drivers)
<technutz1701> I am running 9.04 and just today my fonts are all being blocked out. A reboot fixes it but it comes back after a few mins. Anyone know whats happening or how to fix/reset?
<coleys> jrsquared: Well scroll down to installation, follow that guide.
<neskat> sharma:  i know you want to fix that problem but you arent giving enough info that's why I'm asking questions
<dr_willis> sharma:  so its just an annoyance. in the framebuffer/spash screen. not a critical 'bug'
<Tetracomm> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy returns: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist. Help?
<jrsquared> coleys: Doesn't Windows Wireless Drivers do the same thing?
<sharma> so can i fix this please
<gartral1> i can not mount floppy disks
<sharma> i want to fix it
<coleys> jrsquared: Well yours might not be supported in ubuntu.
<technutz1701> all fonts are black like blocks
<thevdi> Hi. I just "added" the alarm-clock package but it has a bug in it so I fetched the latest fixed version from Gnomefiles which I need to install. I've followed the install instructions "sudo python setup.py install" and it appears to stuff some files in usr/local etc (no obvious build errors) but then it won't work (http://pastebin.com/m499ba8bb) Anyone assist?
<coleys> So you have to use ndiswrapper.
<neskat> sharma: are you trying to use a res higher than the one shown in the error?
<moz44> neskat: should i reinstall libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<dr_willis> sharma:  perssonally i disable the splash animation. I find it ugly and pointless
<NecWeston> anyone have an idea why when my gnome-terminal's term title is set from within gnu/screen only the text on the 'taskbar' gets updated, the actual gnome-terminal window titlebar doesn't change?
<jrsquared> coleys: My what might not be supported?
<likwid> why is the install not letting me select the free space on my hard disk?
<neskat> moz44: i already told you, install it then restart apache
<sharma> how would i disable it than?
<coleys> jrsquared: Your wireless card isn't supported.
<mobi-sheep> Anybody experienced with No-Ip (noip2)?  I kept getting "Can't connect to dynupdate.no-ip.com (Connection refused) Network must be operational to create configfile. Ending!" when I tried to create a config file.  This is pretty easy thing to set up but I don't know I can't get it going for me.
<technutz1701> what controls fonts in gnome?
<hubar> is there an easy way to install gdm theme?
<hubar> Like a GUI
<dr_willis> sharma:  use the 'nosplash' and/or 'nofb' options in the right place in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dr_willis> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<elvenmonk> ? ..if you had to choose between VMware Workstation or VirtualBox..and money was not a concern..whats your vote?
<sharma> can you teach me how, i am new to ubuntu
<jrsquared> No, it is. I've seen several things, including that page, telling me exactly how to install it, they even mention 8.04, so I know it should work.
<thevdi> Virtualbox
<dre_ham> hey guys im running ubuntu jaunty on an acer laptop with an ati x1600 and im having strange 3D behaviour. can anyone help me test? im willing to offer my machine as a testbed
<dr_willis> sharma:  check that !framebuffer wiki page
<mobi-sheep> hubar: Try "aptitude search gdm"
<coleys> jrsquared: By using ndiswrapper you will run your the windows driver natively.
<mobi-sheep> hubar: It should give you a list of what you can install.  Or Google for "Gnome-Look" site.
<dre_ham> running the ati open source driver
<coleys> using the windows driver it will run natively with ndiswrapper*
<likwid> why can't i choose the free space on my hard drive? it's showing blue which is where the winxp is at.. the green is at 2% where ubuntu would be installed? and then theres 40% free white space?
<jrsquared> coleys: But, isn't that one program basically just a GUI ndiswrapper?
<coleys> which program>
<jrsquared> coleys: Windows Wireless Drivers
<thevdi> If I install a python-based app via setup.py install and it doesn't work and I want to remove what it does, how do I go about that ?
<coleys> One sec.
<technutz1701> is there a cache in ubuntu that can be reset/cleared to fix font corruption issue?
<perillu> I really need help.  I have an odd problem with my sound card, when I change the volume it only works when no headphones are plugged in (even with mute).  So my speakers change volume, but if I plug in headphones I can't change it using ANY option on the default volume applet.  HOWEVER, if I open up pulseAudio volume controls, I can change the overall volume which does effect headphones too.  But, the only thing is that this option is not av
<coleys> jrsquared: Do you have your wireless cards .inf file?
<coleys> if so you can use ndisgtk.
<jrsquared> coleys: yes
<drashy> Hi, can someone tell me where the options are for the new notifications?
<coleys> Im assuming you have tried that, without sucess then...?
<sharma> how can i do this without getting rid of the splash screen?
<likwid> will it use the white space to install into as well? or is it just going to be the 2% of space being used by ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: How goes it?
<jrsquared> coleys: Somewhere said that Windows Wireless Drivers was ndisgtk, and it looks just like the picture I sw of ndisgtk.
<likwid> ok nevermind i guess i will just figure it out myself
<coleys> Yeah.
<coleys> it is ndisgtk.
<jrsquared> coleys: I guess what I need to know is how to set up the connection manually.
<technutz1701> test
<moz44> neskat: i did as you said. The problem persists, when i connect to http://localhost/show_table.php, the browser asks me to open or save the file as if PHP5 were not installed, any idea why?
<drashy> Anyone know where the options are for the new notifications, I wanna put them in the bottom right instead of top?
<thevdi> likwid, seems that it how it has to be
<coleys> jrsquared: This is how the other how-to said to configure it.
<coleys> sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel X essid ESSID mode Managed
<coleys> essid = broadcast name of your wireless
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, umm it didn't work but i think i figured out part of my problem
<limx_> hi
<limx_> ls
<jrsquared> coleys: So put those into Terminal?
<coleys> jrsquared: I don't think your driver will support WPA OR WEP. So it needs to be open.
<sammyF> hey there. Is there a way to change the position of the Notification OSD?
<coleys> jrsquared: Step 7 and beyond -->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179801&highlight=wg311v3
<drashy> I just asked that sammyF :D
 * gartral1 stands by sammyF and waits
<sharma> how come when i boot my coputer insted of the ubuntu loading screen i get a error saying "cannot not display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024" someone please help me
<janisozaur> how do i list provided files by a specific package (apt), command line way?
<sammyF> drashy: didn't know you used to hang around here :P
<neskat> sharma: are you trying to use a res higher than the one shown in the error?
<wam> Hi, I can't get my intel graphics card GM965 to work with compiz in jaunty. It worked well in hardy. Any hints where I could start debugging?
<drashy> I don't generally
<coleys> sharma: Change your resolution to 1280 x 1024
<sharma> i dont know i am new to ubuntu
<sharma> i have
<duxbarak2> is there a way to put your password in the command line or config file of ssh?
<sharma> i get this error when i boot from the splash screen
<neskat> sharma: what res are you using?
<J-_> Is there anyway to get Empathy to use the new Jaunty notifications?
<Ali-smith> hi all just looking for some guidance on using the Linux shell was wondering where i can look to start learning ho to use it?? Any ideas?
<BGLamb> Can anyone help me get my Belkin wireless card working? I'm a little out of my depth!
<coleys> Ali-smith: Any specific questions?
<sammyF> Ali-smith: what do you want to learn?
<neskat> sharma: what res are you using?
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, i think this restart will make it work... *crosses fingers*
<sharma> 1280 x 1024
<coleys> BGLamb: What is your specific card?
<Ali-smith> coleys: nope im just a noob lookin to learn
<neskat> sharma when you boot are you trying to enter a higher res?
<Gnea> !terminal | Ali-smith
<ubottu> Ali-smith: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sharma> yes
<sebsebseb> Ali-smith: hi
<sharma> the splash screen will not load insted i recive this error
<BGLamb> coleys Everest tells me ...802.11g
<sebsebseb> Ali-smith: didn't I try to help you with something yesterday as well?
<Ali-smith> sebsebseb: heya whats with megs world.
<rene> hello
<coleys> Nooo... lspci
<dre_ham> guys, i currently being bitten by what seems to be an ubuntu specific bug with ati, the open source drivers and xorg 1.6. having some stange 3d issues, any takers?
<sebsebseb> Ali-smith: yeah that channel will help with shell, plus there are websites
<Ali-smith> Ubottu: are you saying i can learn from the shell itself??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scribawf> upgraded to 9.04 but now flash player/movies do not play, how do I fix, Please?
<neskat> sharma: in that case you need to stop trying to enter the higher res until you get a driver that can support it
<dr_willis> Ali-smith:  ubottu  is a 'bot' not a person. :)
<Slart> scribawf: have you installed the flashplugin package?
<Slart> scribawf: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dr_willis> Ali-smith:  theres 100's of good training/tutorial sites out on learning the bash shell also.
<Ali-smith> dr_willis: my bad cheers for the heads up
<janisozaur> how do i list provided files by a specific package (apt), command line way?
<sharma> i do have a driver that supports ubuntu
<sharma> ui have the drivers installed
<Ali-smith> cya later all
<scribawf> Slart; think so but thanks will do as you suggested
<dr_willis> Ali-smith:  :) ive seen people start argueing with the bot befor.. its amuseing. :P
<jz> scribawf: won
<Slart> janisozaur: apt-cache show will get you some info.. not sure if the file list is in there.. there's always apt-file
<BGLamb> coleys: lspci?
<coleys> janisozaur: Press tab twice to see a list of options available after a certain point.
<Xiong> hi, i am about to upgrade to jaunty -- is there a page that tells noobs how to do this? -- i have already burnt the CD
<jz> scribawf: won't play in.. a browser? if so, what browser
<pepperjack> !upgrade | Xiong
<ubottu> Xiong: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PassePartouT> mobi-sheep, worked, i needed the admin mode and i clicked on a diff save button the first time, thanks a ton
<jjlee> is there a GUI I can use to configure /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi ?
<Xiong> ty
<coleys> BGLamb: Paste that in terminal -- > lspci
<jjlee> I want to turn automounting on
<BGLamb> ty
<mobi-sheep> PassePartouT: Great. :)
<coleys> jjlee: sudo apt-get install nfts-config
<BGLamb> coleys: sorry, what?
<coleys> PassePartouT: Grats Passe!! :)
<coleys> BGLamb: Applications > Acessories > Terminal.
<sdcard> hi! i have read there are several problems with 9.04 and sd cards. i have a laptop (NOT a netbook) and i want to run 9.04 from my 2 GB SD card because my hard disk seems to be about to die any minute now. any help will be appreciated
<coleys> BGLamb:  Paste: "lspci"
<ienorand> How long does it normally take for packages to hit the proposed repos? I know gnome-app-install 0.5.24-0ubuntu1.1 was published 9h ago, is that still within the time frame for repo publishing-->downloadabilty?
<BGLamb> coleys: Ok, thankyou. What will that do?
<PassePartouT> coleys, :) haha yeah it sure is nice
<blkdg> hello, if i download an ubuntu iso, and then burn and reboot, can i install an app into ram, then make an bootable iso of that?
<jjlee> coleys: isn't there something that's part of the base system?  I suspect I must have turned it off with some GUI, so it would seem surprising if there were no GUI to turn it back on again
<coleys> jjlee: No.
<janisozaur> Slart, unfortunately neither show nor showpkg gives the information about files. what's that apt-file? i don't have that thingy here
<prodigel> hi all. I'm trying to use compiz magnification tool that's assigned by default to super+button 4 and super+button 5. My super key is broken, so I changed it to ctrl+alt but I don't know where is button4 and button5.
<jjlee> coleys: what's the GUI to turn it off, then?
<coleys> jjlee: There is no gui included for automounting, nfts-config will automount for you.
<thevdi> Hi. I just "added" the alarm-clock package but it has a bug in it so I fetched the latest fixed version from Gnomefiles which I need to install. I've followed the install instructions "sudo python setup.py install" and it appears to stuff some files in usr/local etc (no obvious build errors) but then it won't work (http://pastebin.com/m499ba8bb) Anyone assist?
<prodigel> or if it's easier I'ld like to change button4 and 5 to some standard keys
<PassePartouT> prodigel, i'm going out on the limb but i have a feeling those are mouse buttons
<Slart> janisozaur: it's another utility.. you'll have to install it.. it can search for files to see which package they are from and so on "sudo apt-get install apt-file" to get it, I think
<coleys> No gui to turn it off, edit fstab. :P
<prodigel> PassePartouT, can I exchange them for keys?
<sharma> nesket
<sharma> i have the driver installed
<skorzen> I'm having a problem with gparted and a Creative MP3 player. May someone please help me? Here's the output when trying to format it to FAT32: http://pastebin.com/d34b84e1f
<PassePartouT> prodigel, not sure i haven't used the program i was just guessing with hopes to find your missing buttons, i'd assume you could change them somewhere... wherever you changed the other shortcut
<prodigel> PassePartouT, well I don't have a box to type in, just a sleect to choose from. and all are buttons
<matt_> I'm having problems syncing my iPod with Amarok since upgrading to Jaunty.  It's mounting correctly, and I'm able to browse and play songs from it, but unable to transfer anything new to it.  New interface doesn't really seem to have anything about transferring the queue.  Any advice?
<jjlee> coleys: hmm, do you mean ntfs-config?  that's not what I want: the USB device in question does not have an NTFS filesystem on it
<Slart> janisozaur: with that installed you can do "apt-file list <packagename>" to get all the files that come in a package
<Slart> janisozaur: remember to run "apt-file update" first
<coleys> jjlee: Oh, I was assuming that it did. In any case, you will need to add a line to fstab... toget it to mount when you start up your system.
<janisozaur> Slart, great, thanks. update is just updating  :)
<Slart> janisozaur: =)
<sharma> how come when i boot my coputer insted of the ubuntu loading screen i get a error saying "cannot not display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024" someone please help me
<thevdi> cheers for the help!
<neskat> sharma: I already told you how to fix that
<jjlee> coleys: huh?  ubuntu has supported automounting of USB devices for ages
<PassePartouT> prodigel, not sure man, sorry
<sharma> how
<sharma> you never told me
<neskat> yes I did
<scribawf> Slart;  Still having truble w/FlashPlayer for Firefox/Opera doesn't play movies any suggestions?
<neskat> sharma: in that case you need to stop trying to enter the higher res until you get a driver that can support it
<Slart> scribawf: reinstalling that didn't help?
<sharma> my card is a ATI
<gata> carina
<neskat> great
<scribawf> slart: unfortunately NO
<prodigel> PassePartouT, thanks anyway
<gata> oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<PassePartouT> np
<sharma> pathetic..
<neskat> sharma seriously, I just told you
<sereven> after dist upgrading to jaunty dvd-rw drive no longer automounts, not finding help in forums or google. trying to manually mount /dev/<misc guesses at what it might be> no joy .. sr0:unkown device, -- Suggestions?
<scribawf> Slart;  see some bugs within 9.04 wonder if I got 1?
<neskat> stop trying to enter the higher res
<coleys> sharma: Your a LOON.
<sharma> THAN HOW DO I NOT LOAD FROM SPLASH SCREEN
<neskat> and the error will go away
<Slart> scribawf: hmm.. did you install flash manually before?
<Slart> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Tetracomm> No one can help me with my floppy problem?
<coleys> !caps | Sharma
<ubottu> Sharma: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<neskat> sharma: what is wrong with you? if you're not going to try what I said then what...?
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<thevdi> sharma, what you need is to download the DimitriBerbatov kernel driver module and add it to /etc/unfathomableconfigfile as root then you need to do an init 6
<MTecknology> you guys know of any cli tool to show my bandwidth usage on a machine?
<Xiong> i have a partitioning question: how can i create a fallback /boot2, with the same contents as my /boot, and have grub choose between the two?
<pepperjack> Tetracomm: what was the problem again?
<scribawf> Slart: think so but NOT absolutely sure!!
<snek> MTecknology, nethogs
<sharma> i am a noob
<Tetracomm> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy returns: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist. Help?
<sharma> at ubuntu
<sharma> i am asking
<sereven> MTecknology: bwm-ng
<eseven73> MTecknology, maybe iptraf
<sharma> i just installed today
<FloodBot3> sharma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsch04> Evening all
<sharma> i am not going to know what to do
<coleys> sharma: Then ask... what do I do.
<thevdi> sharma, can you get to the desktop at all after logging in ?
<dsch04> Is there some trick to get the nvidia driver working with Jaunty?
<snek> MTecknology, nethogs shows the bandwidth usage per app real-time.. no history support though (afaik)
<scribawf> Slart; what's your thoughts on Synaptic Package installer for FlashPlayer?
<neskat> sharma: what resolution do you want to use?
<sereven> Tetracomm: looks like you and me may have same problem, for me is dvd/cdrom drive
<coleys> dsch04: System > Adminstration > Hardware drivers
<Slart> scribawf: it's what I use, myself.. worked for me
<pepperjack> Tetracomm: try sudo modprobe floppy
<neskat> thevdi: making him backtrack isn;t helpful
<Tetracomm> I did.
<RB2> Afternoon. I need to do a fresh re-install of Ubuntu. Is there a way I can dump the list of installed packages and feed it back in to apt-get after the re-install?
<MTecknology> snek: sereven: eseven73: thanks. I'll try those out
<dsch04> coleys, yeah I know, but it hangs
<neskat> sharma: what resolution do you want to use?
<thevdi> neskat - you've obviously not helped them so let someone else have a try
<scribawf> Slart:  Guess can uninstall and then try reinstall from Term window
<PassePartouT> has anyone worked with logitech mice and getting the "back" (side button) to act like a back button?
<coleys> dsch04: No it doesn't just be patient.
<Slart> scribawf: you could probably check in firefox what flashplugin it uses.. something like "about:plugins" or similar
<coleys> dsch04: It will work after some time, sometimes its delayed.
<kkerwin> Hi. I just upgraded to Jaunty, and my sound card is no longer being detected. (ATI SBx00 Azalia, and ATI RS780 Azalia).
<jz> Tools - Plug-ins
<dsch04> OK - will try again. How long is it likely to take?
<jz> there are three options for flash that ubuntu offers
<neskat> thevdi he usualy ignores what you say then says something random, i already told him waht to do , and he pretty much refuses then says random things like, "i wanna fix this" "i have ati"
<neskat> troll?
<scribawf> Slart;  OK thanks think I'm on right track, or maybe,  hmm reinstall Firefox?
<sharma> neskat you are explaining me steps that even a 5 year old can do understand that i am a new person to ubuntu
<coleys> dsch04: depends, just let it sit.. its not a big file to download... just takes a while to connect or something.
<jz> sorry, Tools / Add-ons, Plugins
<sharma> I have purchased this cd
<jz> i'm using Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22
<dsch04> Ah, I see, it's downloading.
<dsch04> OK, will sit it out.
<thevdi> sharma - are you using your ubuntu desktop right now or are you in wondows or whatever ?
<thevdi> windows
<pepperjack> Tetracomm: so after the modprobe ls /dev/| grep fd still doesnt show up?
<Slart> scribawf: sounds a bit like overkill =)
<sharma> i am useing the computer right now
<Tetracomm> pepperjack: I did.
<scribawf> jz;  Ok will check that out as well
<Slart> scribawf: but that might work
<coleys> dsch04: Should be done, soon. ^_^
<neskat> thevdi: he's trying to hit a res that his driver wont support
<thevdi> You're using Ubuntu ?
<sharma> yes
<sdcard> hi! i have read there are several problems with 9.04 and sd cards. i have a laptop (NOT a netbook) and i want to run 9.04 from my 2 GB SD card because my hard disk seems to be about to die any minute now. any help will be appreciated
<Tetracomm> Ok ,trying that now pepperjack
<sharma> ubuntu 9.04
<thevdi> OK, so you have just installed it and logged in and you can't get the resolution you want ?
<repnop> dsch04: what issues are you having?
<repnop> i was able to install the nvidia binary driver fine however there are windows that aren't refreshing
<dsch04> When I click "activate" the Hardware Drivers box seems to hang
<Tetracomm> pepperjack: nicholas@nicholas-desktop:/boot/grub$ sudo modprobe ls /dev/| grep fd
<histo> !usplash | sharma
<Tetracomm> FATAL: Module ls not found.
<ubottu> sharma: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<sharma> the splash screen
<sharma> it gives me a error
<repnop> dsch04: ah froze for me also, i closed it and then when i reopened it had installed it already
<coleys> dsch04: Just be patient, I had the same probelm :p
<dsch04> lsof shows no active tcp connections
<pepperjack> Tetracomm: ah sorry do this sudo modprobe floppy; ls /dev/| grep fd
<repnop> i'm thinking i'm going to manually install and see if that fixes these display issues
<kkerwin> I apologize. Just lost connection.
<thevdi> sharma, don't worry about the splash screen. You've booted, logged into the desktop and you can't now select the screen res you desire...is that correct ?
<sharma> no its just the boot screen
<dsch04> Last time I did this, it didn't take long at all
<noodlesgc> sdcard: I have a laptop with an SD Card slot, and I found that my motherboard did not support booting from it.
<sharma> i want to fix the boot screen problem because it later on becomes a issue
<thevdi> sharma. You just said you were using the Ubuntu desktop, yes ?
<EdgEy> hi, how can i mount an iso to a drive? i can't remember the switch, something to do with "loopback"
<Tetracomm> pepperjack: Same result.
<srbaker> folks
<sharma> Yes
<srbaker> how do i disable notifiacations from pidgin?
<sharma> i am useing Ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition
<repnop> EdgEy: mount -o loop
<srbaker> i don't care to get a bunch of notifications
<EdgEy> cheers rep
<thevdi> sharma, is that running it from the live CD or an actual installation to your hard disk?
<sharma> I said my splash screen loads with the error "cannot display this video mode, optimum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<noodlesgc> sdcard: perhaps this would be of interest: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1037566.html
<sharma> actual installtion
<dsch04> Hmmm:
<Xiong> i'd like a little help in implementing a new partitioning strategy while i do the upgrade to jaunty; this is my current partitioning scheme: http://www.pictureshoster.com/viewer.php?file=6il2uhjkg7zdq02s1rmx.png           ; i want to kill the windows partition and have two equal /boot partitions, /boot and /boot2, with identical contents, and have grub let me choose between them
<dsch04> Jockey backend crashed
<thevdi> sharma, ok. Have you tried going to system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<sharma> Yes
<sharma> i installed the drivers needed
<sharma> its activated
<histo> Xiong: make sure you use a seperate home
<MTecknology> Xiong: why do you want two boot partitions?
<Xiong> MTecknology, belt and suspenders
<histo> Xiong: ?
<thevdi> sharma, I run an Nvidia card myself and have to install nvidia-settings as a seperate item in order to get my display at the right res/refresh. Have you tried searching for something similar for ATI users?
<nicklas_> hello, are you supposed to disconnect your regular connection when connected to vpn?
<Xiong> so, the next time i blow up my system doing an upgrade, i have sth to fall back on
<quickdraw> if you are doing a new install, and doing the partition manually ... what should the mount point be? /?
<histo> Xiong: just do a / and a /home then if it blows up you just reload /
<sharma> um no
<pepperjack> nicklas_: no
<Xiong> i don't understand 'just reload /'
<histo> Xiong: that way all your settings and files stay.
<repnop> nicklas_: you might want to change your default route through the vpn if you want all traffic going through it though
<nicklas_> pepperjack: why? please explain :-)
<nicklas_> repnop: how?
<histo> Xiong: you can reinstall on / and have it mount your /home then you lose nothing if you reload switch distros etc...
<thevdi> sharma, even with the nvidia driver installed, I can't set up my desktop either with the standard ubuntu desktop res setting thingy. I'd try googling for an ATI setup tool
<histo> !home > Xiong
<ubottu> Xiong, please see my private message
 * repnop has only used openvpn 
<histo> thevdi: do you have ati or nvidia?
<thevdi> histo, nvidia
<neskat> thevdi: he uses the same ati card as me and I had the same problem as him, then I fixed it
<Tetracomm> :(
<nicklas_> repnop: i think thats automatic
<kkerwin> Hi. I just installed Jaunty, and my sound cards are no longer being detected. They are ATI SBx00 Azalia and ATI RS780 Azalia.
<thevdi> neskat - how did you fix it ?
<Xiong> i understand that i can/should have a separate /home partition and part of my question is, how do i do this?
<histo> Xiong: do you want to move your old /home or start fresh
<neskat> thevdi: I'm pretty sure you were telling me to shut up a few mins ago..... he can either install the __correct__ driver from the amd site or he can stop trying to enter a res higher than what the cirrent driver supports
<neskat> *current
<thevdi> neskat, I told you that you clearly hadn't helped since they were still asking. Why do you think they have the wrong driver installed ?
<Xiong> histo: let me say exactly: you see here, at http://www.pictureshoster.com/viewer.php?file=6il2uhjkg7zdq02s1rmx.png        this is my current partitioning; i would like to do it all over to have /boot1, /boot2, /home, and whatever swap and anything else might be useful/needed; and being a complete noob, i will need fairly detailed, simple instructions
<neskat> thevdi: he wouldnt get a res out of bounds error if he has he driver that supports that res installed
<histo> Xiong: like others have said having seperate /boots is a little excessive.
<histo> Xiong: unless you are booting different kernels.
<neskat> thevdi:  i tried to get him to cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf bue he wouldnt
<Canaen> so I think compiz is a waste of time for me. Can I just uninstall it all, or does the standard gui/metacity rely on it?
<neskat> Canaen: why is it not working?
<neskat> did you get ccsm?
<histo> Xiong: during the install process you can do manual partitions.  Create a / or boot or whatever you want first.  When creating it it asks what to use it as such as / or /home or /swap
<thevdi> neskat, is this relevant for them? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<Canaen> neskat: no, it's fine. I just don't really have any desire for 3d effects and such.
<Xiong> histo, i have used dual boot very successfully for many years under mac os 9; i realize that this may seem silly but it has kept me out of trouble on so many occasions; it seems like a wise precaution until i learn more about linux
<Canaen> neskat: mostly  I just wanted to play around with it
<evilbug> i created a xubuntu 9.04 flash drive to install on an eee and i can't get past the cdrom install part.
<sdcard> noodlesgc, thanks for the link
<histo> Xiong: I would create about a 10gig / use a majority of the drive for /home  then make a swap file.
<Xiong> histo, i'd prefer not to erase my /xiong during repartitioning, if possible
<neskat> thevdi: thats's riddeled with incorrect statments, I coulnt get it to work
<neskat> i just grabbed the driver from the vendors site
<neskat> then did ./install.sh
<thevdi> neskat - a wiki with incorrect information? I don't believe it ;-)
<neskat> lol
<histo> Xiong: yeah you can do that.  You can create all the partitions with gparted from the install cd first ahead of time. Then go through the installer and just tell it what to use each parititon as.
<Xiong> histo, i believe the tool i used to create that screenshot will allow me to repartion without complete destruction
<neskat> Canaen: it's easy to get running on your hardware, you were just given bad advice
<Canaen> neskat: how do you mean?
<kk_jonti> hello I have now really worried and wonder what has ubuntu 9.04 done to my laptop
<histo> Xiong: correct just backup and becare full what you are doing. Read everything
<dre_ham> hey guys when will 2.6.29 be in the repos?
<kk_jonti> my battery status is being reported incorrectly and that is very drastic
<neskat> Canaen: do you have compiz installed?
<histo> dre_ham: I don't think they backport kernels. but there is a backport repo.
<Canaen> neskat: yea. and emerald.
<kk_jonti> before jonty it was properly showing 3 hours
<Xiong> histo, okay, the specific issue is that i can't 'be careful' because i have little idea what i'm doing
<neskat> Canaen: enable it, install ccsm, then have fun AND GET RID OF THAT EMERALD CRAp
<neskat> like I said ages ago
<Canaen> mmk
<neskat> but you ignored me
<kk_jonti> but now it has come down to 2 hours 25 minits and still droppping day by day.
<neskat> and listened to some emerld fanboy
<histo> Xiong: What is it you are concerned about saving which one of those partitions
<dre_ham> hmmm ok whats the current one in the repos?
<kk_jonti> I thought something is wrong with my newly purchased battery and got it replaced but now also the machine shows same result with the new one
<Canaen> neskat: lol. sorry! I'll try it one more time
<Xiong> histo, let me put it another way: how can i be sure that i'm not blowing up my /xiong folder, which i suppose is the only thing i need to preserve
<histo> Xiong: okay where is the /xiong folder in windows?
<kk_jonti> has any one faced this problem?  and yes i put this battery on another laptop and it works fine.
<Xiong> histo: not in windows at all; the old install is ubuntu
<histo> Xiong: If its in ubuntu the its on /dev/sda6
<histo> Xiong: if you are trying to say your old /home/xiong folder I'm assuming
<Xiong> histo, yes
<Xiong> it is filesystem/home/xiong
<histo> Xiong: And you want to reinstall?
<Xiong> i have a messed up partitioning scheme (IMO) and ubuntu 8.10 now
<Canaen> I dunno about dual-booting. What made me finally take the plunge to Linux & Ubuntu especially is that windows was basically broken on my computer, taking literally ten minutes to boot, and freezing up all the time, not being able to access enough memory to run simple programs, etc. Now I have an Ubuntu system with a single partition, and after I learned a bit about it and reinstalled once, it's perfectly stable, a million times 
<coleys> Canaen: How's emerald :)
<Xiong> histo, i have a backup of my /xiong folder with one exception, and that's the issue
<coleys> I hate vista....
<nadie__> hi
<gordonjcp> Canaen: that's what made me ditch Windows, too ;-)
<Xiong> in order to fit the backup onto a single CD, i had to throw out a .virtualbox folder
<Canaen> coleys: emerald was silly and didn't really work right
<gordonjcp> Canaen: my windows install was utterly horked, and then I needed the disk space
<gordonjcp> Canaen: <blat>
<coleys> Aw. If you need help with it, just ask. =)
<histo> Xiong: well you could resize /dev/sda6 to give you more freespace on the drive.  Then create the new filesystem and move the files over
<coleys> and yeah windows is a huge fail now...
<coleys> And linux is free. =p
<Xiong> histo, i would like to retain virtualbox in the unlikely case that i actually need to work in windows someday
<neskat> Canaen: ccsm is a simple compiz effects manager that will let you config every aspect of compiz, and unlike emerald, it's not a piece of crap
<youngeezy> compiz ftw
<coleys> compizzz =)
<Canaen> neskat: I just installed it, I'm gonna try it now
<Canaen> thank you
<coleys> neskat's a fanboy =p
<histo> Xiong: yeah. You can move the data. Basiclaly you need to boot to a livecd to edit the paritions you have so they aren't mounted.
<kk_jonti> does any one face a problem with battery status incorrectly being reported on ubuntu 9.04
<Xiong> histo, IIUYC, then you suggest i shrink /sda6 to a minimum needed to hold what's there; then create my new partitioning scheme holding that out; then copy from /sda6 to my new /home/xiong; then i'm left with a small scrap partition
<MTecknology> kk_jonti: only with my old battery
<drashy> kk_jonti: only with my Eee PC
<histo> Xiong: then you can delete the old partition and expand the new one.
<agruman> i have one built in soundcard (nvidia ck804 = card 1) that i would like to use, but my graphics card also has a audio card (ati hda hdmi = card 0) which is chosen by ubuntu, if i try to change the audio device in sound preferences i can see my ck804 but doing a "test" gives me "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512! Could not open audio device for playback.".
<Xiong> histo, gotcha
<histo> Xiong: either way make sure you backup your data. Reinstalling a virtual machine is not big deal.
<pw-toxic> hi - i just upgraded from 8.10 intrepid to 9.04 and now my system doesnt boot anymore ;(
<pw-toxic> i'm using a raid system and nvidia card with nvidia drivers
<kk_jonti> drashy: I have a new battery and it was showing proper 3 hour backup untill i removed hardy and put jonty
<Xiong> histo, thanks for your help; since i'm going to be booting from CD now, it's bye-bye for now
<LethalArmy> noob question on my part but would using a ubuntu live cd for file backup from one hdd to another prevent a win based virus from spreading to the uninfected drive as long as i transfer clean files?
<kk_jonti> i thought my be my battery is bad but it is perfect with put on other laptop
<fernando> server irc-hispano.org
<kk_jonti> drashy:  i got a new battery and that 2 shows 2 hours backup just like the old one.
<pw-toxic> i changed the grub entry from root (0,0) to root (0,5) and it actually started booting, but after some seconsd the following happens:   "Gave up waitning for root device. .... ALERT! /dev/mapper/nv idia_babfbfdf6 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<pw-toxic> what can i do?
<kk_jonti> drashy:  as if the status system has a non-refreshable menory
<dr_willis> LethalArmy:  unless teh virus has infected the files you are moving.. it should be safe.. There are AV apps for linux that can scan the windows drives also for windows viruses
<pw-toxic> i thinkg babfbfdf6 is my raid driver ?!
<drashy> kk_jonti: did you completely drain it and fully recharge it?
<thevdi> neskat, still here ?
<agruman> pw-toxic that is your raid partition and its probably correct
<Dmole> I can't seem to get ubuntu 9.04 to boot off usb as I did with the older versions... anyone have ideas?
<pw-toxic> agruman: so where is the problem then?
<kk_jonti> drashy:  yes a couple of times
<gartral1> how do i mount floppy disks... i can scan them, but not do anything with them...
<cousteau> I'm trying to compile and install the nvidia 96.43.11 driver on 2.6.28-8-rt but it doesn't work. Could itbe possible that this were because my linux-source version is 2.6.28-11?
<dr_willis> gartral1:  you could always fall back and mount them 'manually' but i cant even rember the proper device name for a floppy..
<agruman> pw-toxic: well do you have dmraid ok installed? do you have the correct root=/dev/mapper... in menu.lst aso?
<ActionParsnip> gartral1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3687.html
<drashy> kk_jonti: try cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/*
<kk_jonti> guess what?  when i remove the battry and run the thing on power supply, it says "computer is running on ac power  laptop battery fully charged (100%) provides 2 hours battry run time "
<coleys> cousteau: System > Administration > hardware drivers
<pw-toxic> agruman: i dont know ;) what is dmraid?
<drashy> kk_jonti: hmm, sounds like jaunty is broken tbh :P
<Canaen> neskat: Ok, I stand corrected. This shit is fun.
<student> If c is a good lang to learn and the only reason not to use it is memory aloc  isnt there in linux libraries to over com this
<cousteau> coleys: that provides the 96.43.10 driver; it doesn't work well
<rsw> when i try to do a distribution upgrade I am warned that my nvidia driver is not available for 8.10.  I do use my videocard quite frequently, is this something that is easily fixed after the dist-upgrade or is it a good reason not to upgrade?
<agruman> pw-toxic: that is the software layer of your fakeraid, see the fakeraidhowto in ubuntu wiki
<kk_jonti> drashy:  so do I need to buy a new one?
<ActionParsnip> rsw: you can install nvidia-glx-180 once you get round
<c7p> hello , would there be any problem if i remove ubuntu-desktop package ?
<neskat> Canaen: yay, someone else discovered ccsm pisses all over emerald :)
<rsw> alright, thanks much
<coleys> rsw: You will be able to get your nvidia driver again
<ActionParsnip> rsw: i'd uninstall the driver to smooth the install over
<neskat> c7p: not unless you want to remove the ubuntu desktop -_-
<rsw> ok
<drashy> kk_jonti: a new battery? no, I doubt it
<drashy> kk_jonti: its probably just some new bug
<c7p> thx xD :)
<pw-toxic> agruman: how can i get into a console to do some fixes?
<kk_jonti> drashy:  i did the cat command
<student> is there any good guilds to following what ubuntu is doing in the way of programming standards
<joshjtl> hey folks, I have a major bug that causes fatal lockups, and apparently there is a fix for it... add a line to /etc/default/halt file, I did, is there anywhere i can check to see if adding the line does anything at all?
<kk_jonti> drashy:  what do you exactly wanted me to look at?
<student> guides
<agruman> pw-toxid, the easiest ways is live cd and then some mounts and then chroot, very well explained in the fakeraidhowto
<drashy> kk_jonti: paste it to the site in the topic and tell me url, I'll have a look
<Adyeths> Am I the only one who has experienced both 8.10 and 9.04 locking up?
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: if you add the line and reboot and then the system doesnt lockup, its fixed it
<LethalArmy> thanks. the virus i got is a variant of the virut virus,a nasty polymorphic one that infects any win exe it can. its killing windows and i have files i cant lose to a format so my hope is ubuntu can give me safe passage for transfer from infected drive to clean one
<kk_jonti> drashy: which web site?
<Dreamglider> what's a good converter to convert avi's to ipod playable mpg's?
<drashy> kk_jonti: the paste one :D
<kk_jonti> drashy:  I must tel you I am a totally blind user and my screen reader does not read every thing
<coleys> LethalArmy: Let windows diee. :(
<dr_willis> Dreamglider:  ffmpeg, winff (gui) can do that
<ActionParsnip> LethalArmy: linux can read ntfs natively
<dr_willis> Dreamglider:  and proberly others.
<drashy> kk_jonti: paste.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> Dreamglider:  winff has settings for ipods I belive.
<kk_jonti> drashy: ok
<ActionParsnip> LethalArmy: it needs extra stuff to write. you should have a backup if the data is important
<kk_jonti> drashy: i will just do it hold on
<ActionParsnip> Dreamglider: ffmpeg and mencoder
<joshjtl> ActionParsnip: yeah, but is there anything in the meantime i can check to see if the line did anything?
<ActionParsnip> joshjtl: not sure
<dr_willis> Dreamglider:  if you use winff, i noticed in the 'settings' i had to set it to use 'xterm' instead of 'default-terminal' or whatever that setting was called.. for it to work right.
<elli222> Hello, is it possible to get the battery charge applet (for laptops) to display the charge status of a UPS? (via apcupsd or somthing similar)
<lab-goat> ubuntu sucks
<sdcard>  is there an application that can be executed on a running gnu/linux  system ( installed on the hard disk) that can remove or reset a laptop's  bios password??
<dr_willis> sdcard:  never seen such an app.
<kk_jonti> drashy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/160971/
<histo> sdcard: have you tried just reseting the bios?  does it still hold the password?
<dennda> OMG. Did they really blacklist all X3100 (intel gma 965) blacklist from usage with compiz?
<kk_jonti> drashy:  that has the output for my battry
<kk_jonti> drashy:  I have a lenovo thinkpad R60
<dennda> the second "blacklist" should be "cards"
<histo> sdcard: nvm didn't relize you where talking of a laptop.  Might not have a way to reset the bios externally.
<drashy> kk_jonti: k, well its not the same problem I have with Eee PC
<drashy> kk_jonti: try posting on the ubuntu forum about it
<histo> sdcard: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Security/Cmos-password-recovery-tools-10852.shtml
<kk_jonti> drashy:  yes i am thinking of the same thing
<Adyeths> Am I the only one who has experienced both 8.10 and 9.04 locking up requiring a reboot to make the computer usable again?
<kk_jonti> drashy: what could you make out from the output?  I am not a kernel hacker but i feel that the battery is actually not getting charged to its fullest extent?
<histo> sdcard: there is a program called cmospwd
<aLeSD> hi all
<drashy> kk_jonti: well it's definitely not getting charged fully according to that
<aLeSD> I istalled ubunturemix on the asus 900 ... it works very slowly .. is it normal ?
<drashy> kk_jonti: is it old battery?
<bo0ts__> Hi, I have installed another Distro on the same harddrive and now tried to configure grub but get stuck with error 15 file not found. Even though everything should be correct.
<kk_jonti> drashy:  that's why I am confused.  Seems like a battery problem but it is really not so.
<aLeSD> I mean the ubuntu remix graphic interface is very slowly
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<kk_jonti> drashy:  but at the same time my laptop is saying it is charged 100%
<joelle> how do you get samba shares to auto-mount on startup?
<GNU\colossus> joelle: man 5 fstab
<bo0ts__> http://pastebin.com/m339afb3b
<drashy> kk_jonti: theres always some variation but 35590 is far from 56160
<bo0ts__> That would be my part of the grub config. I even tried making the config with kde grub manager but no success.
<kk_jonti> drashy:  that's my point
<pw-toxic> agruman: the ubuntu wiki says that i need the install cd... is there no possibility to fix this problem without reinstalling ubuntu?
<drashy> kk_jonti: not sure why its doing that, unless ubuntu is reading the data from the battery wrong, or the battery is reporting it wrong
<cousteau> where can I get the 2.6.28-3 version of linux-source?
<mhilinski> hi everyone
<mhilinski> is this a solution to my display issue
<drashy> kk_jonti: it was in intrepid?
<kk_jonti> drashy:  and I could except this if my laptop tels me that it is 60% charged and that it can't be charged any more.  but although it is not totally charged, my laptop says it is charged 100%
<joelle> i wanted to know how to automount them on logon actually, not during boot, cause if the network isnt up at the time it locks up and takes forever to boot
<drashy> kk_jonti: it was OK in intrepid even?
<agruman> pw-toxic: you dont need to reinstall, you just need to get the machine booted so you can chroot into it. thats what the livecd is for
<joelle> so using the fstab doesnt really work for me
<kk_jonti> drashy: no it was hardy before
<mhilinski> gstreamer--properties
<dr_willis> joelle:  you could mount them via command line from the /etc/rc.local script
<drashy> kk_jonti: did it read fine in hardy?
<dr_willis> joelle:  (but  i just got in on the tail end of this conversation, so not sure what you are doing)
<pw-toxic> agruman: ok thx  - but its unimportant which version of ubuntu i have on live cd? because i think i have an old one...
<kk_jonti> drashy:  I used to get a little but of deviation in hardy as well.
<drashy> I think the OS just uses the "last full capacity" reading to scale the current charge
<joelle> dr_willis: i want to automount 3 network shares at logon
<mib_hfph6mfb> can anyone guide me on how to upgrade the kernel on a 64 bit kubuntu machine?
<thevdi> neskat. still here?
<dr_willis> joelle:  thats doable from rc.local  - done that befor. :)
<kk_jonti> drashy:  but i used to drain out the laptop and re charge it and things would get right
<agruman> pw-toxic: that should not matter, just make sure to install dmraid once in the livecd as you will need that to see the raid
<thevdi> dr_willis - do you have an ATI card ?
<pw-toxic> agruman: thanks - i will look up my ubuntu live cd
<mhilinski> no
<dr_willis> thevdi:  goood hevens.. NO.. never again.. :P
<MTecknology> mib_hfph6mfb: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<joelle> dr_willis: do i just put the normal mount commands in there and rc.local will run them automatically?
<drashy> kk_jonti: I think the OS just uses the "last full capacity" reading to scale the current charge rather than the "design capacity" as the actual capacity reduces with age/use
<thevdi> Me neither. Know anyone who is good with them ?
<dr_willis> joelle:  yes.. they will get ran as root. no sudo needed.
<joelle> dr_willis: awesome
<dr_willis> joelle:  i put in some to mount these shares i got with 'spaces' in the names.. couldent figure out how to mount them via fstab. :P
<kk_jonti> drashy:  i think so but I can't find the solution to this.
<drashy> kk_jonti: yeah, sorry I can't really help :)
<kk_jonti> i managed to fix this but in hardy by totally draining the battery and then re charging
<tgr_> hi i have a 250gb hard drive i am going to do  afresh install because my 8.04 is getting a bit buggy after xfce desktop install i was wondering what partition setup you recommend and if i should use ext3 or ext4 i want to have a seperate partition in case ubuntu crashes i can load another because my business runs on my computer
<dr_willis> joelle:  theres also the fusesmb (or was it smbfuse) tool that sort of mounts the windows network on the fly.. bit i havent tried it under 9.04 yet. It was flakey under the last release
<kk_jonti> drashy:  is there a way to refresh the memory used by acpi?
<mib_hfph6mfb> MTecknology couldnt find package upgrade
<Adyeths> so I've been having this problem with ubuntu locking up on me without giving me any error messages. first started with 8.10 but seems to have continued with 9.04. Is there anywhere here who knows anything about fixing these sorts of issues?
<pleiJR^> http://www.battleon.com/aq-signup.asp?friend=879197   best free rpg!!! NO POPUPS OR DOWNLOADS!!!
<pleiJR^> http://www.battleon.com/aq-signup.asp?friend=879197   best free rpg!!! NO POPUPS OR DOWNLOADS!!!
<FloodBot3> pleiJR^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drashy> kk_jonti: I have no idea
<kk_jonti> drashy:  any ways thanks
<joelle> dr_willis: i'll give rc.local a try first, gotta reboot to try it out, i'll let you know how it goes :)
<kk_jonti> drashy:  i will report this on the forum
<MTecknology> mib_hfph6mfb: You tried to install the package upgrade... just run an upgrade
<hbekel> tgr_: if you need the computer, don't use ext4 yet
<drashy> kk_jonti: yw, hope you find a solution
<MTecknology> mib_hfph6mfb: the default package manager handles new kernels
<mib_hfph6mfb> im using linuxmce so its a little different
<akorn> hey, what room should i go to for support on visual effects in 9.04? they're just lagging and they worked great in 8.04 for me...
<david0> anybody know what compilers ubuntu have?
<MTecknology> akorn: #ubuntu-effects
<dr_willis> david0:  proberly any you need. :)
<dr_willis> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<david0> ok
<Adyeths> ok, does anyone know where I can get help with a problem I've been having with ubuntu?
<tgr_> hbekel: is reiserfs better than ext3?
<MTecknology> Adyeths: ask
 * Adyeths repeats his question...
<Adyeths> so I've been having this problem with ubuntu locking up on me without giving me any error messages. first started with 8.10 but seems to have continued with 9.04. Is there anywhere here who knows anything about fixing these sorts of issues?
<hbekel> tgr_: there's no better, filesystems can suit different needs
<blake_> Can someone please help me with my Wacom tablet?  http://pastebin.com/m23a90bbc
<akorn> MTecknology: how do i connect to that again? i never use IRC haha :S
<MTecknology> tgr_: depends on your usage. On a laptop I prefer rfs, otherwise ext3. but I personaly use ext4 now
<quaal> Adyeths, dmesg nothing?
<MTecknology> akorn: /join
<akorn> MTecknology: thanks haha
<Adyeths> nope. nothing from dmesg.
<MTecknology> yup
<dennda> omg. they actually did.
<ischliky> can anyone point me to where i can find how to set up a dual monitor on 9.04 since its no longer by using the xorg.conf, am using a Nvidia card
<david0> Adyeths, you can reinstall it
<hubar> Can I use vpn in a ubuntu 9.04 VM?
<quaal> do other OS's lock up?
<joelle> dr_willis: just tried putting the commands in rc.local and none of my shares connected automatically...
<quaal> you sure it isnt hardware?
<Adyeths> tried that already. reinstall didn't fix it.
<jz> Mtechnology don't you mean murderFS
<dennda> I do wonder what the devs had in mind when distributing an ubuntu version that's just broken with compiz on intel and has severe issues on ATI cards as well
<david0> do you have two operating systems?
<dr_willis> ischliky:  it does use the xorg.conf..  or at least parts of it.. I used the nvidia-settings tool to tweak/enable twinview.. (ran it as root) saved to the xorg.conf. restarted X - it worked fine
<MTecknology> jz: no - ReiserFS
<jz> dennda ATI has always sucked
 * Adyeths only has one operating system.
<quaal> lockups are usually not OS
<dr_willis> joelle:  perhaps ya did it wrong? or are they are a wireless network?
<jz> its not ubuntu's fault, ATI doesn't make linux drivers because they are dicks
<MTecknology> jz: leave a persons history out of your decision about a filesystem...
<david0> you need to reinstall your whole computer to factor setting
<dennda> jz: The term "suckage" needs to be redefined in order to describe the current situation
<hbekel> joelle: do you want the shares to mount when you login or after bootup? rc.local gets run only at boot
<ischliky> dr_willis, i will give that a try, ty
<dennda> jz: I personally don't have ATI. But I always read "buy intel, they have open source drivers". And now what? It's just the pure pain with intel drivers
<dr_willis> gdm loads  sort of about the same time rc.local is running. (since gdm is a service) so its possible the rc.local is  getting ran a little after you log in.
<joelle> dr_willis: i want the shares to mount at login
<dr_willis> joelle:  LOGIN is different then 'boot up' :)
<dr_willis> joelle:  rc.local will mount tehm at boot up with the proper commands..
<joelle> dr_willis: i know, thats why i said login
<dr_willis> joelle:  make them mount to the users home/whatever/dir..   why wait for the user to login>
<hbekel> joelle: put them in ~/profile
<mun_> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<tgr_> MTecknology: but ext4 is too volatile at the moment?
<dr_willis> im not sure a 'user' can run the proper mount commands to mount a 'share' without using the fuse stuff.
<Conic> I just want you guys behind Ubuntu to know that 9.04 has been a living dream for me.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you have an idea on why grub won't boot, but rather show a blinking cursor?
<Conic> A good dream.
<mun_> does anyone know how i can use a different font colour for the left hand side of $ in bash (my current path and user)?
<tgr_> Conic: why is that?
<joelle> i added to rc.local smbmount //192.168.15.101/Storage /home/joelle/Storage -o username=xxx,password=xxx  and it did nothing, but if i run the same command in a terminal it mounts the share...
<dr_willis> mun_:  read the 'bash prompt howto' :) it gives 100000's of prompt examples like that.
<geodome> hihi.. for some reason.. ubuntu 9.04 freezes on my compter
<Conic> Everything WORKED. Out of the box. Even on my weird hardware.
<joelle> so i dont understand why it works 1 way but not the other
<blake_> Can someone please help me with my Wacom tablet?  http://pastebin.com/m23a90bbc
<geodome> does it gotta do with my graphics card / driver?
<mun_> dr_willis, ok thanks
<dr_willis> mun_:  and dont spend weeks tweaking the prompt.. like i did. :P
<hbekel> dr_willis: that's what fstab is for
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it possible to have sda8 on ubuntu i386? I thought I could only have 3 primary +4 in the extended one=7
<jz> dennda: I'm working with an intel integrated graphics card on my laptop and it's pretty solid, I've had good experiences with the default experience on all the nvidia cards i've used as well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> perhaps this is the cause. Gparted created sda8 some way
<jz> MTecknology: just saying, i'm not sure you can expect regular updates on your FS...
<dr_willis> mun_:  try this prompt -->    sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome,  XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dr_willis> mun_:  doh wrong paste... :) just a sec.
<dr_willis> mun_:   export PS1='[\[\e[0;32m\]\u\[\e[m\] \[\e[1;34m\]\w\[\e[m\] \[\e[m\] \[\e[1;32m\]]\$ \[\e[m\]\[\e[1;37m\] '
<dennda> jz: You're obviously not using the jaunty + 965 + compiz combination
<Guest53796> hello. i need help w/ my X. when i start a program in wine, X begins spazzing, open s a 1GB swap file and everything starts flickering. it uses both of my ccores at 100%
<jz> dennda: wahts 965?
<mun_> dr_willis, nice thanks!
<Clyde> who can help me to install lampp ?
<Guest53796> can't stop it w/o restarting the server
<dennda> jz: the chipset of the intel card i'm using. e.g. Intel X3100 cards have that
<yohyoh> hi
<Clyde> Someone who can help me to install LAMP ?
<jz> Clyde: sudo apt-get install apache2; sudo apt-get install php5; echo 'I WIN'
<Clyde> ok ..thanks a lot!
<Clyde> but..mysql ?
<dr_willis> mun_:  that primpt howto has one that uses a command to show the 'size of all files in the cirrent dirrectory in the prompt' that i also like.
<Polterge|st> where can I get the latest adobe reader and plugins for Jaunty ?
<john_> hello! I'm having some trouble installing the 'atlantis' plugin to ubuntu jaunty with compiz working fine. I have downloaded atlantis but when I try to install it in the terminal it cannot find compiz installed :S
<jz> oh right
<Clyde> damn..i'm so stupid
<john_> can anyone help?
<jz> sudo apt-get install mysql;
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Clyde: sudo apt-get install mysql5
<yohyoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#AlternateUpgrade   <-- i followed this in upgrading my box using iso file but i cant find cdromupgrade file, any help?
<jz> there! done
<Le-Chuck_ITA> :)
<Clyde> F1 solves all the...shiT
<Clyde> thanks a lot guys
<fez> heh
<fez> I <3 8.04LTS
<yohyoh> can someone help me how to upgrade ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 using iso?
<agruman> just did a fresh jaunty install and "aplay -l" gives me "no soundcards found" however "sudo aplay -l" list them as fine, anyone has some info on this?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I am in serious trouble here; my jaunty must boot again before tomorrow
<thiebaude> blake_: it looks like duplicates
<Guest53796> again, so rry  to bother, but my X is almost unusable. i don't know where to start
<mun_> dr_willis, thanks for that
<Guest53796> quitting the wine program doesn't help
<hbekel> mun_: PS1=">\[\033[s\]\[\033[1;\$((COLUMNS-4))f\]\$(date +%H:%M)\[\033[u\]"
<dr_willis> mun_:  yea. thers a lot neat ones in the guides/docs/sites out.
<thursley> Hi, I am using jaunty on a thinkpad. I am trying to get my fingerprint to log me in automatically (with GDM) without having to type a username or select a user. Anyone know if this is possible?
<hbekel> mun_: time in the right corner
<dr_willis> hbekel:  that one dideent seem right... just  >
<mun_> hbash, strange, that doesn't work for me either
<ytterbium> please help w/ X. desperate to fix this
<hbekel> dr_willis: yes, but it should print the time in the upper left corner
<mun_> hbekel, ^^
<dr_willis> does it? heh..
<john_> can someone help me install atlantis plugin to my compiz? I'm having trouble :S
<mun_> oh yes in deed
<mun_> upper right corner indeed
<hbekel> dr_willis: if your terminal supports the right excape sequences it will
<travist120> Quick question, how to I switch windows in Irssi?
<hbekel> *escape
<jz> thursley: you obviously didn't read the Batman comic where they cut off peoples hands to exploit that security method
<fabman> hello again. I've finally ditched nm-applet in favour of wicd, and my wifi connection is automatically set now, I'd like to thank the person that suggested me wicd: Thanks.
<dr_willis> like we need MORE clocks :)
<cousteau> john_: what trouble?
<iceroot> travist120: alt + window-number
<iceroot> travist120: or /windows number
<iceroot> travist120: or /window number
<sharma> how can i log in to diffrent users without asking for a password?
<travist120> iceroot: thanks, and how do I close one?
<ytterbium> anyone? my X is freaking out.
<Patser> Does anybody have  a clue about how to change the glx usage of X?  Sinds I migrated to the latest ubuntu my graphics are slower than the previous version.
<fabman> drmrhorse_, thanks (just scrolled back and found it was you the one suggesting me to use wicd)
<iceroot> travist120: /wc
<travist120> iceroot: okay thanks!
<Polterge|st> ah ok  "sudo apt-get install acroread"
<iceroot> travist120: and alt + a will switch to the window someone highlighted you
<thursley> jz: I am using full disk encryption, so they'd have to get my brain first to ;)
<Polterge|st> like 63.4 mb or something like that for the download though
<john_> cousteau : i'm trying to install atlantis (following <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=875597>) and when i run sudo make clean it says it can't find compiz installed!
<jz> lol
<fabman> bye ppl, have a nice one!
<ytterbium> begging for help w/ X. anyone can help me? know who i can talk to?
<Polterge|st> thursley, hmm did you use uuencone from the sharutils  ?
<demon_> join #elive
<Polterge|st> and thursley do you notice any performance degradation
<cousteau> john_: you need: sudo aptitude install compiz-dev compiz-fusion-bcop libxslt1-dev libcairo2-dev libglu1-mesa-dev
<dr_bro> amarok player is running very slow, is it a heavy program or is it something that can be fixed
<coleys> kde is heavy, therefore amarok is :p
<john_> cousteau : many thanks - i'll give it a go
<yohyoh> sh Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade   <--this is what i get when trying to upgrade my ubuntu using iso, any help one this please?
<y0315219> i want to know if there is a good download software for ubuntu
<yohyoh> btw i have already mounted it
<coleys> dr_bro: Are you using Kubuntu? Or... ubuntu...
<yohyoh> but that file wasnt there
<esion> who is better ubuntu or Debian?
<cousteau> john_: I stored that command on a file for future installs :)
<coleys> If ubuntu I suggest exaile or Rhythmbox
<dr_bro> cleys: ubuntu
<darweth12> How do I change hardware associations?  I set my Sony audio player to boot Banshee when plugged in via usb.  Want to disable that on Jaunty.  Cannot find a device manager.
<dr_bro> coleys*
<thiebaude> esion: in my case, i say ubuntu 9.04
<ytterbium> please help me fix my X server. weird odd bugs
<thursley> Polterge|st: not sure and don't know. Friend helped me set things up on my new laptop, so haven't tried it without encryption
<esion> whats the different??
<thiebaude> esion: i dont know i dont use debian
<john_> cousteau : :P
<esion> ok
<esion> i have ubuntu 8.10 its ok?
<losher> !best | esion
<ubottu> esion: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Polterge|st> thursley, I seen a nice article awhile back that tells how to use uuencode to generate a key at startup and one at shutdown
<supersasho> is there a way how to change pwm manualy and not letting fancontrol using lm-sensors readings?
<Polterge|st> that way they key is always changed
<esion> ok sorry
<Polterge|st> any time the state of the pc changes
<Polterge|st> would take longer to boot up and shutdown though
<losher> esion: I'd cut you more slack if you'd said better for what?
<Ghlore> is anyone able to answer a tech question about ubuntu 904
<esion> this is the problem i dont know the difference
<thursley> Polterge|st: sounds like something fun to try
<fez> esion, no es bueno
 * thursley googles
<thiebaude> losher: and i shouldn't have said better because i never tried debian,:)
<supersasho> Ghlore: whats the question? without it no one can help you :)
<losher> esion: then see my faq at http://home.comcast.net/~losher/fbaq.ubuntu.904.html and let me know if it helps
<pw-toxic> agruman: i've successfully loaded 8.04 from cd, but i dont know how i can change or install anything in my 9.04 ubuntu installation
<Ghlore> I just instaled 904 on my Acer Extensa 4630Z laptop and i notice the hard drive light is constantly accessing like every second, i have tryed everything i have read about it so far and nothing helped
<Ghlore> any ideas?
<pw-toxic> if i type apt-get install then everything is "installed" on my live ubuntu 8.04
<yohyoh> am i having a connection problem? it seems like nobody is seeing my messages or help
<darweth12> How do I change hardware associations?  I set my Sony audio player to boot Banshee when plugged in via usb.  Want to disable that on Jaunty.  Cannot find a device manager.
<jz> yohyoh, we can see your messages
<losher> yohyoh: we see you loud & clear
<yohyoh> oh ok thanks
<yohyoh> hehehe
<agruman> pw-toxic: if you scroll down in the fakeraidhowto you will see information regarding chroot, and "mount --bind  ... aso" after you have chrooted you are in your new install and can fix any grub problems you have, just make sure to apt-get install dmraid first, then mount your raid somewhere
<supersasho> Ghlore: have you tried to turn off the tracker deamon?
<agruman> pw-toxic: sorry i cant help you more gotta go
<pw-toxic> agruman: thanks anyway
<yohyoh> jz or losher can you help me?
<twofisher> i have a fully encrypted system and now want to create a software raid1 - can i just proceed normally or do i have to do something special?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> none of you ever heard about grub just blinking a cursor? We managed to boot the local system from a liveusb but still can't get grub back on our HD
<Ghlore> no i have not tryed that, how do i disable the tracker deamon, im a complete n00b with Linux
<john_> cousteau : you still there?
<christi> can I install Ubuntu on a LVM?
<Rafael_> how can i check my raid partition size
<Ghlore> i love it so far though other than the HDD issue
<losher> yohyoh: that's a trick question. We won't know until you ask a question....
<yohyoh> jz or losher: sh Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade   <--this is what i get when trying to upgrade my ubuntu using iso, any help one this please?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ghlore: go to your session (system->startup programs or system->session) and uncheck tracker
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ghlore: then reboot
<yohyoh> there no more tricks :D
<losher> yohyoh: sorry, never seen that before. Tried googling it?
<john_> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install a plugin to compiz and am finding difficulty!
<Ghlore> ok thankyou i will try that and log back in and let you know how it works, btw this is an amazing community i was shoucked to see the amount of people in the chan
<Rafael_> also anybody knows how to resize software raid
<john_> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install a plugin to compiz (on latest ubuntu installed today!)and am finding difficulty!
<yohyoh> k
<losher> christi: yes, no special restrictions as far as I know. I haven't done it myself tho'
<coleys> john which plugin
<`brandon`> Hello, How do i find what job to quit?
<`brandon`> kill*
<roadranger> `brandon`: type 'jobs' in a terminal.
<Ghlore> i actually do not see a tracker in the startup
<mastertop> hi
<`brandon`> this is actully what it says
<`brandon`> brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop/bircd$ jobs
<`brandon`> brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop/bircd$
<mastertop> i installed ubuntu on a laptop and only ethernet internet works, not wireless internet... what's wrong?
<christi> losher: I see; thanks
<Rafael_> anybody knows how to check rais size and how to resize it
<Wicked> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<`brandon`> !killl | brandon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killl
<`brandon`> !kill | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<roadranger> `brandon`: try ps aux ad kill the PID of whatever job.
<Wicked> how can i tell firefox to use sun java and not icedtea java?
<john_> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install a plugin to compiz (on latest ubuntu installed today!)and am finding great difficulty!
<blake_> thiebaude, its one for cursor, one for eraser, and one for the pad ... i think that's how it's worked in past versions in xorg..  I tried with just the cursor secition it didnt work
<Rafael_> any help on resizen software raid in ubuntu?
<mastertop> please... if I don't get that fixed soon enough I'll just install MICROSOFT WINDOWS XP back :p
<`brandon`> well i dont know the Jobs PID or Prossess
<thiebaude> blake_: ok
<roadranger> `brandon`: then i doubt it is running, can you be more specific?
<`brandon`> well i started a IRCd but i don't know how to get the job # so i can kill it
<`brandon`> or "PID"
<roadranger> `brandon`: try ps aux |grep ircd
<`brandon`> ah ty
<`brandon`> thats it
<DanPatey> Hey guys I'm having a problem with video playback, it happens with all videos and totem, mplayer, and VLC; Basically my videos go out of sync after 5 seconds and then constantly speed up and slow down making them unwatchable, any idea what would cause this?
<walldo> ive been using fluxbox for about a year now, all of a sudden my shit locked up and now my fluxbox menu wont launch anything out of the menu any suggestions?
<walldo> i lost my two month uptime too :(
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10] My $HOME directory is missing! '/home$ ls -l; total 0'. I cannot log in at X server either. mount does not show '/home'. How to fix this?
<walldo> and i wasnt editing anything when this happened, it just happened...
<Ghlore> does anyone know why i do not have tracker in my system startup menu?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ghlore: and how do you know it is running?
<losher> DanPatey: did this ever work correctly?
<DanPatey> losher: yup, worked great in intrepid, I think it might be a problem after upgrading to Jaunty
<losher> DanPatey: no kidding. Short answer, downgrade...
<Ghlore> i do not i was just following direction from someone here to help with stopping my HDD light from flashing every second and went to disable but its not there
<Rafael_> i need some help on resizeing a sofware Raid, anybody can assist?
<DanPatey> losher: what's the easiest way to do that?
<losher> DanPatey: restore from the backup you were supposed to have made before you upgraded?
<Xiong> help! i'm attempting to repartition prior to install jaunty; i wish to shink the partition containing my home folder, so as to save it; i'm not allowed to shrink it at all, even when booted from live cd; i've created a new, small partition instead, hoping to copy my home folder to it but now i cannot mount the new partition
<DanPatey> losher: gotcha, thanks!
<bitf> Hi, can't get sound on Internet video, tried uninstalling pulse audio and switching browsers, any ideas?
<dsdeiz> how to open deb files using the terminal?
<Xiong> i don't see a way, from within gparted, to set a mount point for the new partition, which may be the issue?
<losher> dsdeiz: man dpkg has most of the details...
<nixuser_> ubuntu netbook remix works well on a msi wind
<dsdeiz> tnx
<Calabero> how do i continue with loading into live environment from USB on an Acer Aspire 1  that crashes while loading, dumping me to an (initramfs)_ prompt, claiming that no root location could be found?
<palomer> what's the best ubuntu channel?
<lstarnes> palomer: probably this one
<losher> Xiong: after making the partition, you need to create a fileystem on it before it can be mounted. You should also fsck it too before mounting
<Xiong> losher: how do i create a filesystem on the new partition
<djs> Where do I find the official repositories for Xubuntu?
<sleeper88> hello everyone
<losher> Xiong: click on the line displaying the partition, select 'format to' and choose ext3
<sleeper88> i'm a potential ubuntu user and have some questions can you guys help me out?
<losher> Xiong: click on the line displaying the partition, select 'format to' and choose ext3, double check you got the right partition, then 'apply'
<losher> sleeper88: ask away
<Xiong> losher, done and applied
<sleeper88> alright so i've been using windows for quite some time
<losher> Xiong: what is the partition name?
<sleeper88> and basically the only reason was I used to game
<Xiong> losher, it has no name now
<sleeper88> now i don't play games
<sleeper88> so i wanted to try out ubuntu since its free and i don't feel like buying a copy of vista
<losher> Xiong: what disk is it on?
<sleeper88> basically my question is
<sleeper88> is ubuntu good for everything but gaming?
<Xiong> /dev/sda7
<coleys> sleeper88: linux has good games too :p
<coleys> + wine.
<coleys> So... ubuntu is good for everything.
<losher> Xiong: that *is* the partition name, now do 'fsck /dev/sda7'
<Xiong> losher, /dev/sda7
<ton1> i know this channel is not speaking about porcina influenza, i would like to know is this real ? or someone is getting advantage
<Xiong> losher, will do
<bitf> sleeper88:what do you use your computer for
<genii> sleeper88: Try the livecd and if you like what you see, install and use it.
<losher> ton1: ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Xiong> Error: Cannot open device /dev/sda7
<losher> Xiong: something not right there. Pastebin the output of 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' please
<y0315219> i can't see the "_" in my gvim
<y0315219> _
<losher> sleeper88: some things aren't as good in linux: mutlimedia for example. My advice is to use vmware on windows and run linux inside it to get a feel for whether you want to commit to leanring a new OS
<Xiong> losher, cannot open /dev/sda
<Guest57576> i'm not able to run avi files....
<Guest57576> how can i do?
<MK-BB> did you try to install
<Guest57576> i have also vlc but it doesn't work
<deugeniet> is this the place for ubuntu help?
<losher> Xiong: then you can't possibly have a /dev/sda7 partition. Now do 'sfdisk -l' and paste the output
<MK-BB> install restricted-updates?
<Guest57576> i have installed ffmpeg but also this doesn't work
<lstarnes> deugeniet: ye
<lstarnes> *yes
<dennda> How do you automatically bypass the blacklist checks when compiz tries to start again? I added SKIP_CHECKS=yes to my ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/config, but that didn't help
<deugeniet> need some help on vm
<Guest57576> MK-BB: what i have to apt-get install??
<tgr_>  i have 250 gb hd and 2gb ram what should be my partition setup
<Xiong> losher, no output at all, just another terminal prompt
<MK-BB> sudo apt-get install restricted-update (?) I think so. hold on for a moment
<RIco> Guest57576: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<losher> Xiong: ok, last try: dmesg | egrep sd
<MK-BB> !ubottu restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MK-BB> !ubottu ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MK-BB> RIco, thanks.
#ubuntu 2009-04-30
<RIco> MK-BB: ;)
<ben__> anyone here is / know of a solid sysadmin specializing in ubuntu in the seattle area?
<losher> ben__: a job/contract offer?
<Mytos> i just installed aircrack through the package manager, how do i get it to appear in the applications list
<Xiong> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/160999/
<ben__> losher: that's right - is that appropriate for this channel?
<losher> ben__: dunno, don't see why not. If you get no joy, I'd try Craigslist...
<ben__> losher: thanks :) I think we have an ad out on craiglist, just thought i'd throw a line out in here
<joelle> ok this is getting really frustrating,  these folders just will NOT automount on boot or login, ive tried adding the commands to fstab, rc.local, and a custom script i found and none work, yet if i run the commands in a terminal the folders mount without a problem
<Guest57576> MK-BB:it still doesn't work
<joelle> can anyone help me figure this out
<Xiong> losher, this is going nowhere; not worth the work; this is a very new machine with very few files on it and they're all backed up to CD
<Mytos> i just installed aircrack through the package manager, how do i get it to appear in the applications list
<eseven73> myton, usually just logging out/in fixes that
<shentino> apart from the default set of packages that are installed
<losher> Xiong: I understand. Though it should work, the kernel clearly sees a disk at /dev/sda with partitions on it. Let me know if you want to pursue it...
<shentino> is there any difference between ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server?
<Xiong> losher, i'm just going to wipe it all out and partition from scratch; you could help by telling me how to create 2 equal boot partitions, either one of which can run the machine; either one can be selected at boot time in grub
<Xiong> losher, in fact, let me sketch my idea for partitions, pastebin it, and ask you to comment
<losher> Xiong: ok
<cratel> tracker has the option "enable thunderbird email indexing" greyed out and checked. Does thunderbird indexing actually work?
<redvamp128> Mytos - you could  right click on the menu- edit menus' highlight where you want it to go then click new- name it then put the command to run (creating a launcher) Right now I have one for the Windows Version of Minefield- But one thing is will have the spring.
<RIco> Guest57576: try adding the medibuntu repository, check on the website http://medibuntu.org
<Mytos> its only doing it if i use the synaptic manager, not the main manager in the applications list
<Guest57576> ﻿Guest57576:already done
<eseven73> Looking for a good/easy bash script to backup my mysql databases anyone have one they could share?
<Ghlore> Does anyone here know why my HDD light would flash every second (tracker disabled)
<Xiong> losher, http://paste.ubuntu.com/161002/
<burntresistor> im trying to add extra repositories , and the instructions file says to enter it into the tablet , does that just mean terminal?
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<RIco> Ghlore: check the system monitor to see what's working
<esion> any one from Albania ?
<losher> Xiong: ok, please stand by
<eseven73> Ghlore, Id get iwatch... once installed try sudo iwatch -r -e all_events -v -s /foldertomonitor
<lepine1> hey guys, i just installed kcachegrind on a run of the mill gnome desktop. kcachegrind constantly opens in full screen, no apparent chrome, and i CANT unmaximize or anything. What can i do?
<Partition_error> Got a problem with installing. Not getting error, just don't know how to do it. I have Vista 64 and Vista 32 installed already. I want to install Ubuntu on now.....All are on 1 hard drive, a 500 Gig Hard Drive, Vista 64 is on 100 Gig, Vista 32 is on 100 Gig, and I wnat to install Ubuntu on the rest.....Can someone please help me with this....If i leave it unformatted, it don't seem to alow me to install on it. and if i format it its impossible to.
<Partition_error> ..
<lepine1> i just tried devilspie to unmaximize it, no go
<Ghlore> esever73 thanks i will try that
<Xiong> losher, the rationale here is that when i mess up /boot1, i have something to fall back on without any delay whatever
<Mytos> how would i go about making my own shortcut to aircrack since it wont make one for me
<dr_willis> burntresistor:  tablet makes no sence. :)
<Kage[Work]> Is there a way to find what package installed some file?
<Ghlore> its a fresh install so i take it this is not normal
<losher> Xiong: understood, please stand by
<redvamp128> Mytos:  I told you a few posts earlier.
<Kage[Work]> ie. "whichPackage /usr/bin/perl" says "perl5" or something, you know?
<Xiong> dr_willis, i like tablets
<dr_willis> Xiong:  Stone Tablets? or Alka-seltzer tablets?
<gartral1> xine keeps zeroing my PCM mixer
<eseven73> Ghlore, anytime, yea that iwatch will tell you what files are being accessed, written, deleted, and whatnot it can even send emails to the admin and stuff :)
<Xiong> dr_willis, graphics tablets?
<gartral1> how do i stop that
<redvamp128> ﻿Mytos:  you could  right click on the menu- edit menus' highlight where you want it to go then click new- name it then put the command to run (creating a launcher) Right now I have one for the Windows Version of Minefield- But one thing is will have the spring.
<Mytos> you told me to make a launcher, i have no idea where the package manager put it in my file system though
<redvamp128> Mytos got a link from where you installed it from so I can look up the program
<Dopievoli> Hi al I can't update by  8.04 and this is what I get --> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/f0wLgo
<gartral1> Mytos: the nice thing about linux... you don't need to know where it is, you just need to know the command
<Mytos> i installed it from the synaptics package manager
<histo> wow privoxy is really slowwww.
<Mytos> i dont know the command
<boshhead> When I open a new firefox session, there's a "ghost image" of the last thing I was looking at via firefox, until my home page fully loads. That's really annoying. :)
<gartral1> synaptic
<Skiessi> why am I getting "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)." when running opengl programs?
<RIco> Mytos: try aircrack as a command
<Dopievoli> should I re-install ubuntu?
<Mytos> i dont want the command, i just want a stupid shortcut
<losher> Xiong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161004/
<coleys> Dopievoli: For what reason?
 * Xiong looks
<histo> Mytos: what do you want a shortcut for?
<histo> Mytos: like a clickable icon for it?
<Dopievoli> coleys, I'm getting this http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Dsbuam
<Mytos> i want a package i installed to show up in the applications list, thats it
<lepine1> are KDE apps support to open full screen, with no chrome in gnome?
<Sylar> Has anyone tried Codeweavers Crossover?
<dr_willis> aparently you dont realize you make a 'launcher' that runs the command?
<histo> Mytos: its not a gui program but you could launch a terminal with a shortcut then type th ecommand in.
<homeskill> doesnt ubuntu come with a gui for cron of some sort? i dont see it
<lepine1> kcachegrind is giving me problems
<evantandersen> i have a Gigabyte board and K10 based Quad Core AMD chip. I cant get pwm working. I can see the temp in sensors.
<histo> Mytos: right click on the applications are and click edit menus
<dr_willis> Mytos:  not all apps have icons not all are gui apps.
<coleys> Dopievoli: An error?
<HSNews> People, how to install GRUB onto external HDD? (in LiveCD)
<w3wsrmn> anyone know of a way to find out the full version of the currently running kernel (eg 2.6.8-11.42)?
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danielrmt> homeskill: gnome-schedule is a gui for cron
<HSNews> how to list drivers?
<histo> !grub > w3wsrmn
<ubottu> w3wsrmn, please see my private message
<Mytos> the package im need IS gui
<Dopievoli> coleys, yes when I apt-get update this is what I get
<cokebottles_> any idea when LP is back up ??
<HSNews> How to list HDDs?
<coleys> oh.. that doesn't matter. :P
<Sylar> How can i get conky?
<Skiessi> how frequently is allowed to repeat a question?
<Thibit> Many of my menu bars have disappeared for some reason in Gnome under Jaunty all of a sudden.  Might there be a way to reenable them?  Attempting to do so from within each program fails.  Alt does not allow for navigation of them, so they are not hidden.
<Xiong> losher, okay, small question, why is root2 not bootable?   bigger question: how do i do this?
<coleys> That just means the server could be down.
<histo> HSNews: fdisk -l
<w3wsrmn> histo: no, that's not what i'm looking for. I need the *comeplete* version, not just 2.6.28-11 or whatever
<homeskill> danielrmt how do i get to it?
<Tech-Mike> has the blacklist been renamed /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<coleys> You can remove that from sources.list if you wanted.
<Dopievoli> It's been happening for two weeks
<dr_willis> Mytos:  some times menus dont refresh instantly. or the package maker may of goofed up and put the icon in the wrong place.  or ya may need to log out/back in to make the menus refresh
<histo> w3wsrmn: ?  you want to install to usb?
<Xiong> losher, for reference, i have 120 Gb altogether to work with
<Dopievoli> can a server be down for two weeks?
<cokebottles_> ??
<HSNews> Fdisk -l - doesn't output
<coleys> Dopievoli: Do in terminal... sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> HSNews:  its 'sudo fdisl -l'
<cokebottles_> also; how can i get the total bytes for a source tree ??
<dr_willis> HSNews:  its 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Xiong> losher, i do not understand the difference between name and mount point, neither do i see how to assign them independently
<Dopievoli> so that source is unimportant?
<coleys> Dopievoli: Then Find the http://security.ubuntu and remove that line.
<coleys> Not really.
<w3wsrmn> histo: no, i need to know the complete version of the currently running kernel, such as 2.6.28-11.42
<danielrmt> homeskill: you can install it in synaptic
<Mytos> ive rebooted twice willis, you guys are repeating the same suggestions to me, all i need is to put a link between the package i installed with synaptic into the applications list, its a gui program theres no reason i shouldnt be able to, all i need to know is HOW
<losher> Xiong: please stand by
<histo> w3wsrmn: uname -a
<Dopievoli> it's not security update source?
<Sylar> Can someone help i try searching for conky in synaptic but i can't find it
<HSNews> how to install GRUB onto /dev/sdb1 ?
<dr_willis> Mytos:  the menu editor would let you add a new menu item/launcher if you want. once you learn the 'command' to launch the app.
<vuln> Hi. I would like to have the content of my /usr/ directory in a memory card to save some gb of space in my poor 4gb hd. I would like to know if I can solve this using the same way I would do in a /home/ one. I ask, because I think some files in /usr/ are requested before the system mount the partitions in /etc/fstab. So?
<cokebottles_> how can i get total bytes of a download trunk ?
<histo> !grub > HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews, please see my private message
<w3wsrmn> histo: no, that's not it. that returns only 2.6.28-11. but thanks for trying
<jbaker> hello - how can i change the default editor that nautilus uses when i double click a text file ?
<coleys> Dopievoli: You don't need it, if it's not working. The server isn't online if you can't acess it.
<histo> w3wsrmn: what are you trying to do i'm confused by your question
<coleys> Dopievoli: So you can remove it, and you'll be fine.
<redvamp128> Mytos:  try opeing up Nautilus then use its search and look for (make sure to turn on the show hidden) aircrack
<Sylar> jbaker: do you have another text editor installed?
<dr_willis> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<jbaker> Sylar: yes
<Dopievoli> that server doesn't serve the security updates than?
<Sylar> jbaker: Did you try right clicking on the text file?
<cokebottles_> how long launchpad down for ?
<losher> Xiong: It can all be done in gparted from the live CD. You can only have one bootable partition, but that's all you need. The file /boot/menu/grub.lst will let you choose which partition to boot the os from
<Thibit> nvm.  Just figured out that globalmenu is having issues.
<cokebottles_> hello ?
<coleys> :x!!
<RIco> Mytos: right click on your desktop> create launcher, fill the fields (in the command one write aircrack) and you will have an icon to launch your app
<jbaker> Sylar: yes - but it doesn't stick - do i need to reboot or something ?
<gartral1> three thing are really annoying me, one, pidgin's irc.. the chanserv message is always displayed when i join, how do i stop that, 2 xine is zeroing my PCM mixer levels... and 3, the BIG one, xine is crashing on fullscreen enable...
<Sylar> jbaker: you shouldn't have to
<phantom---> i need helping with installing a program, mocha can someone help me?
<Dopievoli> coleys, so that source is not for security updates for ubuntu?
<vuln> Why sometimes, I open my Ubuntu and some preferences in Compiz just stop working? like the cube and others?
<cokebottles_> anyone ?
<coleys> gartral1: use irssi not pidgin for irc.
<dr_willis> I dont see any 'gui' for aircrack-ng perhaps its a seperate package.
<losher> Xiong: You could have e.g. 8.04 installed on root1, and 9.04 installed on root2, and choose which one to run at boot time. Questions? Keep asking till it's clear
<Sylar> jbaker: hold on a moment
<cokebottles_> or no ?
<Xiong> losher, ty, i'm going to boot CD and try this -- unfortunately, if i fail, i will have destroyed my old system and will not be able to return for more help -- any last words?
<coleys> Dopievoli: The source contains all the info for where you get your packages.
<Sylar> jbaker: ok
<coleys> Dopievoli: There is many urls in it, and the one that is not working is the one you can remove.
<histo> w3wsrmn: are you talking about their physical location in /boot?
<Sylar> jbaker: right click on your text file you want to open and select properties
<gartral1> coleys: pidgin is there, its conveinent, and setup, i dont want to have to open 7 console windows when trying to debug stuff, 4-6 is pleanty already...
<tinker> Hi.  I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 last night and lost all of my sound.  Can anyone make suggestions for how to fix this?  Thanks in advance
<jbaker> Sylar: k
<eseven73> gardar, use xchat
<Sylar> jbaker: choose the open with tab and select the text editor you want to use
<coleys> :p
<losher> Xiong: not so fast. Let
<Tech-Mike> is the only way to disable/mute the pcspkr is to blacklist it + rmmod pcspkr ??
<gartral1> !who eseven73
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who eseven73
<eseven73> gartral1,sorry
<gartral1> !who| eseven73
<ubottu> eseven73: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sylar> jbaker: did that help?
<losher> Xiong: not so fast. Lets talk about names & mount points first
<Xiong> k
<jbaker> Sylar: great - yes thank you !
<eseven73> I know gartral1 you and gardar have similar nicks sorry :P
<gartral1> anyway, i just blocked chanserv, so thats end of that
<Sylar> jbaker: my pleasure :)
<Xiong> what i have written (on paper) i will copy to pastebin now
<vuln> Hi. I would like to have the content of my /usr/ directory in a memory card to save some gb of space in my poor 4gb hd. I would like to know if I can solve this using the same way I would do in a /home/ one. I ask, because I think some files in /usr/ are requested before the system mount the partitions in /etc/fstab. So?
<losher> Xiong: since you only have one disk, it will almost certainly be named /dev/sda
<gartral1> eseven73: any ideas on the xine related problems?
<eseven73> nope sorry
<Tech-Mike> bump
<JesperHansen> QUESTION: How do I add more desktops instead of just having 1 when using the netbook remix ubuntu release?
<losher> Xiong: the partitions on the disk will be named /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 etc. The numbers get assigned depending on the order you create the partitions
<w3wsrmn> histo: no, i needed to find out the *complete* version number of the currently running kernel (beyond what is listed in menu.lst or uname -r), but I found it in dmesg. thanks though
<dr_willis> JesperHansen:  not sure you can when using the netbook interface.
<histo> JesperHansen: you mean more workspaces?
<Smokalotapotamus> I have a problem with low volume. I installed Pulse Audio paman to try to fix it, now I have no audio and my volume control on my desktop crashes if I try to open it. I removed Pulse Audio with the package manager but still have no sound and my volume control still crashes.
<JesperHansen> histo: yes.
<HSNews> how to get list of drivers like (hd0,2) and etc
<mqrk> @ANYONE I'm having trouble with aptitude.  Some repositories (notably, all security repositories) aren't being found.  Could someone try "sudo apt-get update"? I am curious if this is a local problem.
<dr_willis> HSNews:  hard DRIVES you mean?  'sudo fdisk -l'
<dr_willis> HSNews:  Grub 'enumerates' themn differently then linux does also... sda = hd0, sdb = hd1
<JesperHansen> dr_willis: Yea, I wanted to check it out for having some "new" instead of just following the regular ubuntu since 04 :P
<vuln> QUESTION: Hi. I would like to have the content of my /usr/ directory in a memory card to save some gb of space in my poor 4gb hd. I would like to know if I can solve this using the same way I would do in a /home/ one. I ask, because I think some files in /usr/ are requested before the system mount the partitions in /etc/fstab. So?
<losher> Xiong: too much action in the main channel, wanna go private?
<cloudpjff7> Hello, I recently upgraded my ubuntu 8.10 (64-bit) distribution to ubuntu 9.04 (64-bit), and after doing so, my resolution can only go up to 800x600. My laptop has a nVidia 7150 integrated gfx card. When I go to hardware drivers, I get two options the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180)" and "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)". When I click activate it shows that it is downloading, however i
<cloudpjff7> t will not activate. I have also tried envyng which gives me an error regarding my headers: "EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed". The official NVIDIA driver installer gives me a similar error regarding the headers.
<dr_willis> JesperHansen:  i used it on my AcerAspireOne. then enabled the 'normal' desktop.  dont like that netbook-desktop-interface
<histo> JesperHansen: hrm... isn't it using gnome?  you should be able to add a workspace switcher to the panel.
<HSNews> I install Kubuntu onto External HDD from PC, and I can't load Kubuntu from Laptop (connected to external)...
<dr_willis> histo:  it has its own special 'netbook interface' in addation to the normal gnome desktop option
<HSNews> I think it about disks
<Xiong> losher, yes pls
<histo> JesperHansen: I don'thave too much experience with netbook remix though so I could be wrong. But try right clicking on a panel
<eseven73> mqrk, works for me using http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu
<histo> dr_willis: ahh you may be able to help more.
<Skiessi> why am I getting "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)." when running opengl programs?
<Tech-Mike> is the only way to disable/mute the pcspkr is to blacklist it + rmmod pcspkr ??
<histo> Tech-Mike: you can try alsamixer
<mqrk> eseven73 thank you
<Tech-Mike> histo:  via terminal?
<histo> Tech-Mike: yes
<Tech-Mike> histo:  i8 thx
<phantom---> how do i install GTK libraries?
<JesperHansen> dr_willis: Gotta almost agree there, though I gives somewhat quick access to the first app I launch. Not anything else :)
<histo> Tech-Mike: let me check some other things though.
<cloudpjff7> I recently upgraded my ubuntu 8.10 (64-bit) distribution to ubuntu 9.04 (64-bit), and after doing so, my resolution can only go up to 800x600.
<dr_willis> JesperHansen:  for the wife/kids it may be ok. but not for me and how i work.
<cloudpjff7> does anyone know what could be wrong?
<JesperHansen> histo: hmm, that only gives me properties, I gotta try to change theme, move a slider and see If I can add something afterwards
<histo> Tech-Mike: you should also be able to do it by double clicking volume icon
<JesperHansen> dr_willis: Actually wanted to check it out before giving it to parents :)
<Sylar_> Whats the best dvd encoder for linux????
<Smokalotapotamus> cloudpjff7: I had to edit a text file to set my resolution when I installed the first time, perhaps that would do it. I cannot remember the name of the file though
<histo> Tech-Mike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671274
<Tech-Mike> histo: i already stuck it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  and rmmoded it.....the pcspkr isnt in my volume control
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  you mean encode video to 'format suiteable for a dvd disk' ?
<histo> JesperHansen: nah I guess its a different interface as some have comented.  Maybe someone else will know.
<Sylar_> dr_willis: yes
<histo> Tech-Mike: checkout that thread
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  or you want a tool to do that and gernate a suitable dvd.iso file as well?
<piroko> Wow. As a long-time hater of Ubuntu, I have to hand it to you guys. Holy crap the new ubuntu is phenominal
<Tech-Mike> histo:  theres no system beep tab
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  i tend to use 'DeVeDe' to make dvd video disks from video files.
<Sylar_> dr_willis: one that's like vso's convertx for windows
<coleys> Devede rocks!!
<cloudpjff7> hmmm
<cloudpjff7> When I go to hardware drivers, I get two options the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180)" and "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)". When I click activate it shows that it is downloading, however it will not activate.
<histo> JesperHansen: Preferences > Switch Desktop mode  got to classic and add more workspaces
<cloudpjff7> so i'm not really sure what to do
<histo> JesperHansen: by right clicking onthe icon by the trash can.
<histo> Tech-Mike: in that link I posted is several ways to turn it off xset b off    in terminal is another way.
<Smokalotapotamus> cloudpjff7: search for "video resolution problem gedit khz hz" on google and that might help find it.
<rrplay> cloudpjff7: pick thje Nvidia drifver you wwant to activate and reboot
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  no idea. neer used that app. so it depends on your needs.. DeVeDe does what i need. :)
<cloudpjff7> well i click activate and it doesn't light up
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  the actual 'encoding' is normally handled by mencoder, or ffmpeg i think
<cloudpjff7> and when i restart i have to start in generic mode, with low resolution
<Sylar_> dr_willis: can i get devede from synaptic?
<rrplay> cloudpjff7: you got to reboot to activate it
<Smokalotapotamus> I have a problem with low volume. I installed Pulse Audio paman to try to fix it, now I have no audio and my volume control on my desktop crashes if I try to open it. I removed Pulse Audio with the package manager but still have no sound and my volume control still crashes. How do I get audio back on this thing?
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  look and see... :)
<dr_willis> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<danielrmt> Sylar_: yes devede is available in synaptic
<Sylar_> Thank you daniel and dr_willis
<noobtux> hey could someone hook me up with a good biginners guide
<dr_willis> devede is just a tad annoying in some areas. but does work decently well.
<Smokalotapotamus> is there a package I could reinstall that might fix this? or is there a cryptic text file I need to edit?
<danielrmt> noobtux: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<noobtux> thanks
<Sylar_> Can kde apps such as k3b, ktorrent, and amorak run well on unbuntu w/gnome?
<holyguyver> How do I change the KDE 4 theme for Konqueror & Kopete when my system is Ubuntu not Kubuntu?
<danielrmt> Sylar_: yes, they don't use your theme, but they work
<eseven73> Sylar, yes
<JesperHansen2> histo: yea, just did that
<drmrhorse_> Sylar_:  k3b works well, ktorrent and amarok suffered at the kde3 to 4 change
<mumtazah> hello
<JesperHansen> histo: ah, there was the other xchat window :)
<eseven73> Sylar, but it will install a lot of gnome libs
<Sylar_> drmrhorse_: yeah i've noticed that ktorrent isn't doing a good job downloading my torrents anymore like it did in opensuse with kde, do you know a better bittorrent client?
<holyguyver> How do I change the KDE 4 theme for Konqueror & Kopete when my system is Ubuntu not Kubuntu?
<drmrhorse_> Sylar_:  been using transmisson, checking out delugetorrent now
<danielrmt> Sylar_: deluge, transmission, rtorrent, monsoon
<piroko> Anyone in here with a new-gen macbook/macbook pro running ubuntu who managed to get automatic fan control working? I'm cranking the fans manually right now
<eseven73> deluge-torrent is nice
<piroko> rtorrent for cli is really powerful
<Sylar_> drmrhorse_: i should remove ktorrent then?
<gartral1> xine is failing to go fullscreen.... http://gar.pastebin.com/m17e51b8f
<holyguyver> deluge is what I use
 * piroko googles
<drmrhorse_> i have removed ktorrent on mine. RIP.
<cloudpjff7> rrplay: i restarted, and it is still not activated, it downloads the driver but doesn't activate it
<coleys> cloudpjff7: Which driver?
<holyguyver> How do I change the KDE 4 theme for Konqueror & Kopete when my system is Ubuntu not Kubuntu?
<cloudpjff7> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180)
<coleys> holyguyver: What do you mean?
<holyguyver> I want to make konqueror not look like it escaped from a Mac
<piroko> cloudpjff7: You sure your card is supported by it?
<coleys> konqueror is kde.
<cloudpjff7> ya, i have an nvidia 7150m
<Smokalotapotamus> Where's a good place to go for audio problems?
<holyguyver> Yes, & I am saying I want to change the KDE 4 theme
<gartral1> holyguyver: ubuntu and kubuntu are the SAME thing, only difference is kubuntu is based around the kde desktop
<piroko> Smokalotapotamus: #alsa?
<cloudpjff7> i click activate and nothign happens, even after restart
<cconstantine> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my macbook pro and I have no audio, and no devices in the mixer.   Can someone help?
<Smokalotapotamus> #alsa
<Smokalotapotamus> oops
<Smokalotapotamus> lol
<rrplay> cloudpjff7: do you have more than one kernel installed ?
<fde> holyguyver: just fire up systemsettings or qt-config ... it should be using the Gnome theme though?
<holyguyver> gardar, I have been using Linux for 6 years, I know the differance.
<cloudpjff7> rrplay: I'm not sure how would i find out?
 * gartral1 is glad he isnt gardar
<piroko> holyguyver: The way you ask questions doesn't make it apparent
<holyguyver> gartral1,  I have been using Linux for 6 years, I know the differance.
<cloudpjff7> rrplay: i might because i updated to 9.04 from 8.10
<Sylar_> Is dolphin a better file manager than ubuntu's default?
<danielrmt> holyguyver: you need qtconfig, but I don't know the package name
<gartral1> holyguyver: your question makes you sound like a noob, sorry
<fde> Sylar_: it is different, but better is objective
<rrplay> cloudpjff7: thought I had read something like that from you prev
<piroko> Sylar_: Try it, form your own opinion
<Sylar_> piroko:  will it work well on ubuntu w/ gnome?
 * fde thinks he means subjective
<gartral1> xine is failing to go fullscreen.... http://gar.pastebin.com/m17e51b8f is the output of a terminal session
<cloudpjff7> rrplay: well envyng gives me a header error when i try installing nvida from it: ""EnvyNG has detected that the headers for your kernel are missing and cannot be installed"
<cloudpjff7> but i'm not sure myself
<drmrhorse_> Sylar_: new dolphin isnt bad but isnt as good as old kde3 dolphin. i use nautilus
<fde> Sylar_: its a file manager, desktop environment is irrelevant, although gnome uses nautilus for a lot of stuff so its sort of pointless
<piroko> danielrmt: qt4-dev-tools or libqt4-dev or both
<holyguyver> GartrNo it is just that I know how to change themes in KDE3 & in Gnome, but since in Gnome I do not have the theme changing program for KDE4 I was not sure how to change the theme for the KDE programs.
<Sylar_> Does anyone know whats the name for that apple dock?
<piroko> Sylar_: It won't give a crap. It'll work on whatever you pu tit on
<holyguyver> gartral1 it is just that I know how to change themes in KDE3 & in Gnome, but since in Gnome I do not have the theme c
<fde> drmrhorse_: that makes no sense, kde3 dolphin was hacked together so KDE users could use the KDE4 stuff before KDE4 was ready
<holyguyver> changing program for KDE4 I was not sure how to change the theme for the KDE programs.
<piroko> Sylar_: There are many. Link a screenshot to one or something
<drmrhorse_> kde3 dolphin and kde4 dolphin are different
<Sylar_> piroko: can you direct me to one
<gartral1> holyguyver: system>prefrences>qt 4 setting
<gartral1> s
<fde> holyguyver: qt-config or systemsettings in the appearance module... take your pick
<piroko> Sylar_: avant-window-navigator
<Sylar_> piroko: can i get that on synaptic?
<rrplay> cloudpjff7:  you are using envy rather than enabling restricted drivers Nvidia?on the neweer kernel
<piroko> Sylar_: Be more self sufficient. You can answer that question yourself :P
<piroko> Lazy
<holyguyver> gartral1, Thank you I see it now
<cloudpjff7> rrplay: I've tried both restricted drivers and envy, neither work
<rrplay> cloudpjff7: hence the kernel version mismatch
<drmrhorse_> piroko: life advice is on another channel
<danielrmt> Sylar_: some docks are avant window navigator, cairo dock and gnome do-cky
<holyguyver> gartral1, As said I am still on a learning curve out of KDE3, this is my first day with KDE4 apps
<oOarthurOo> Hi... having a problem playing wma files in rhytmbox on Jaunty. Trying to play a wma file causes it to freeze. After that you can't play any other song, and it won't exit. I have to kill it from the terminal.
<piroko> drmrhorse_: But it helps to get rid of useless spam on here
<drmrhorse_> piroko: no it doesnt help. refer to the CoC
<Sylar_> danielrmt: thank daniel i'll be looking at avant first. Do you use any of those?
<oOarthurOo> I have codecs to play the wma files, because if I browse to the song in nautilus and point at it, gnome preview starts to play the wma file.
<danielrmt> oOarthurOo: to play wma, you need the w32codecs
<fortunev_> I have an aterm window displayed at startup. Is there a way to force the aterm window to remain below all other windows?
<danielrmt> Sylar_: I use Gnome Do's Docky
<gartral1> holyguyver: np, there are people who have used linux for 10 years and still dont know their way around the confusion that having multiple desktop environments leads too
<rrplay> cloudpjff7: look here  please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136343
<piroko> drmrhorse_: Not in the topic. Link me and I will
<Sylar_> danielrmt: and how do you like that one?
<danielrmt> oOarthurOo: to install windows codecs, you need the medibuntu repositories in http://www.medibuntu.org/
<coleys> ftr... konqueror is terrible =p
<drmrhorse_> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<eseven73> !coc | piroko
<ubottu> piroko: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<danielrmt> Sylar_: yes, i enjoy it very much. it's a task launcher too (it searches for your contacts, musics), not only a dock
<oOarthurOo> danielrmt: Thanks, but as stated I've got the codecs and can play the songs using gnome-preview or totem. The problem is trying to play them in RB causes RB to freeze.
<piroko> drmrhorse_: k. So I take back the lazy remark. Besides that I don't believe I was out of line
<danielrmt> i see
<Sylar_> danielrmt: how's the appearance of the app? Does it look alot like osx or is it customizable?
<danielrmt> no, it does not look like osx, and is not customizable
<piroko> Teaching users how to answer their own questions is a major step to getting more profficient at linux
<danielrmt> it is a young project
<coleys> When I used the... ubuntu-restricted-extras Rb would freeze... For it to not  freeze I had to allow rb to find the codecs itself
<arash_> how do i do a quick restart of X? alt-ctrl-delete don't work
<arash_> alt-ctrl-backspace
<arash_> i mean
<ralmar> Hey guys, if I install kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, will i be able to choose if i want to load gnome or kde before i login? thanks
<holyguyver> GartraSee I also added the kde3 repo, but after I installed the KDE3 konqueror no menu item was added & I cannot find out the CLI name for it to bring it up or to use to create a shortcut for it.
<ralmar> Hey guys, if I install kubuntu-desktop in synaptic, will i be able to choose if i want to load gnome or kde before i login? thanks
<danielrmt> oOarthurOo: I would run rhythmbox in a terminal and report a bug
<ralmar> My bad double post
<coleys> ralmar: Yeah.
<holyguyver> gartral1, I also added the kde3 repo, but after I installed the KDE3 konqueror no menu item was added & I cannot find out the CLI name for it to bring it up or to use to create a shortcut for it.
<piroko> arash_: X disables that by default now. You can either run sudo killall Xorg or re-enable the c-a-backspace in your xorg.conf
<oOarthurOo> danielrmt: Yeah... trying to look up for similar bugs on launchpad right now, but it might be down.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<drmrhorse_> ralmar: yes, there is a place on the logon screen to choose which session you want
<coleys> where is xorg.conf?
<piroko> coleys: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ralmar> drmhorse_ great, thanks
<gartral1> holyguyver: henche why i use gnome :)
<drmrhorse_> np
<coleys> thanks!
<holyguyver> gartral1, I use gnome too
<ralmar> Is there a way to search all partitions like in windows? thanks
<gartral1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<holyguyver> gartral1, I am in gnome right now
<piroko> coleys: Also, useful command is "locate". In that instance you could've run "locate xorg.conf" to find it :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Channel Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<holyguyver> gartral1, I only use a few KDE apps
<coleys> how do you enable control alt backspace in xorg?
<LjL> !dontzap | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<drmrhorse_> ralmar: not sure what your mean
<simNIX> ralmar, define search ... show which ones exist ?
<Steven10172> What does evolution mail do?
<simNIX> mail ?
<piroko> Alt+SysRq+K kills all user processes too though, not just ones running in X...
<Steven10172> I think so the Evolution thing that connects to your mail
<gartral1> !evolution | Steven10172
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<noodlesgc> Steven10172: It is similar to Thunderbird, or Outlook (on Windows)
<simNIX> I prefer thunderbird
<Steven10172> oh
<gartral1> Steven10172: evolution reads your mail
<Steven10172> is it possible to download mail then have a php script run from the mail?
<Sylar_> What's the default pdf viewer for ubuntu?
<simNIX> wow - handy that wold save me a lot - )
<piroko> Sylar_: evince
<cxamer> i am trying to get libbluetooth2_3.24 working in ubuntu 8.04 minimal, does any one know if there is any other packages i may need
<Steven10172> or read then run a php script with the message
 * unkmar plans to devolve into an amobea
<eseven73> piroko, that self sufficent advice sounds more like a Gentoo/Arch/slackware attitude, if people wanted to read countless man pages and google all day, they would not be in here asking for help. :)
<Sylar_> piroko: i don't see it anywhere
<gartral1> Steven10172: im sure you could... but that would be considered viral by thunderbird
<danielrmt> Sylar_: its hidden by default in the menu
<maximo> hi, I have a message in front of my screen that does not want to go away saying (there was an error with indexing) it's a tracker applet ...question is how do I remove this?
<maximo> thanks
<Sylar_> danielrmt: thanks
<Steven10172> i mean with evolution
<gartral1> xine is failing to go fullscreen.... http://gar.pastebin.com/m17e51b8f is the output of a terminal session. it fullscreens once every 5 tries
<piroko> Is there a gui tool similar to "ncdu" that shows the biggest space-take-uppers of a directory?
<dr_willis> piroko:  ive seen some tools like that in the repos.. i just cant rember the names.
<gartral1> dirtree
<dr_willis> piroko:  thers also command line tools to do that
<piroko> Sylar_: It is called Document Viewer I believe
<gartral1> !info dirtree
<ubottu> Package dirtree does not exist in jaunty
<piroko> dr_willis: Hehe. That's what ncdu is ;)
<sooki> i upgraded my video card semi recently and X fails to boot, i've upgraded the nvidia drivers from the command line, but that didn't help, any guesses?
<piroko> eseven73: Lol. I've been using slack for 8 years and arch for 3, so that makes sense ;)
<piroko> eseven73: But still, I believe users feel good about themselves when they know how to figure out problems themselves and ask for help when they get really stuck
<rrplay> !torsmo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torsmo
<marcelo> exit
<Sylar_> besides using the command to mount isos is there a program for linux like poweriso or alcohol 120%?
<dr_willis> piroko:  kde 3.5 had a tool like that - I really liked.. :(  i miss it.
<drmrhorse_> piroko: one of the good things about ubuntu is that the community is willing to do some hand-holding to get people to adopt linux
<SomeDude1> Steven10172: In case no one answered you earlier, Evolution Mail is an evil program written by Darwin and Satan that is used to let satans followers communicate with him to help spread the lies of evolution. Only through Jesus can you be saved. Please don't open it... I will pray for you
<drmrhorse_> otherwise i would agree completely
<piroko> drmrhorse_: I am willing to do it as well. I wouldn't be here if I wasn't
<dr_willis> Sylar_:   wht feature of those tools are you looking for? theres no tools to 'fake copy protection' for copy pritected cd's under linux :)
<eseven73> drmrhorse_, I believe that is what makes Ubuntu so successful
<drmrhorse_> piroko: its the cross that we must bear. cheers
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  theres the mounting of the iso with mount, then thers the fuseiso (or was it isofuse?) or similer tools that do basically the same thing
<Sylar_> dr_willis: the feature that lets me mount an image
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  mount, or the fuse tools..  let you mount them
<Sylar_> dr_willis: do you use any of those apps?
<dr_willis> fuseiso - FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images
<dr_willis> fuseiso9660 - File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660
<piroko> baobab <-- graphical disk usage monitor for GNOME
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  i have befor.  they are rather easy to use.
<mhoney_home> cant u just right click an iso in nautilus and pick mount from the menu?
<rrplay> piroko: Kwickdisc and Kdisk free ?
<dr_willis> mhoney_home:  ve seen scripts that let ya do that.. and some disrtos can do that. not tried it in Ubuntu
<chalcedony> what's the command to see my internal ip?
<piroko> rrplay: Yeah, for kde
<piroko> chalcedony: ifconfig
<mhoney_home> ifconfig
<Sylar_> dr_willis: i dont see it in synaptic
<chalcedony> ty piroko mheath :)
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  see what? i just pasted the names of the 2 fuse tools for iso files
<dr_willis> !info fuseiso
<ubottu> fuseiso (source: fuseiso): FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070708-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 92 kB
<rrplay> piroko:  i think one of those will apper easily in gncome as well
<piroko> Applications -> Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer  Installed by default
<dr_willis> !info fuseiso9660
<ubottu> fuseiso9660 (source: fuse-umfuse-iso9660): File System in User Space - Module for ISO9660. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2b-1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<piroko> rrplay: Yeah, but baobab is already installed ;)
<Sylar_> dr_willis: how do i get it?
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  they should be in the package listings of synaptic.. or use 'sudo apt-get install XXXXXXX' same as ya install anything else with the apt-get system
<dr_willis> !apt | Sylar_
<ubottu> Sylar_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Sylar_> dr_willis: so the command will be sudo apt-get install fuseiso?
<chalcedony> command to find a path to a file in my computer?
<binarymutant> chalcedony, mlocate
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  try it and see. :) that was one of the package names the bot showed...
<chalcedony> binarymutant: ty
<gartral1> xine is failing to go fullscreen.... http://gar.pastebin.com/m17e51b8f is the output of a terminal session. it fullscreens once every 5 tries
<Sylar_> dr_willis: i see a app named gISOMount on synaptic i thought that was it
<dr_willis> Sylar_:  read its description
<gartral1> !info gisomount
<ubottu> gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 292 kB
<dr_willis> !info gisomount
<ubottu> gisomount (source: gisomount): A utility for mounting and managing .iso images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 33 kB, installed size 292 kB
<dr_willis> :)
<Leemp> Question: How do you save the position of gnome panels? Every time i boot up, my window list panel is above my menu panel. I then reverse it, and again, when i reboot, its not set right. I even tried leaving the panels the way ubuntu wants, and moving the actual objects on the panels (window list, menus, etc) to opposing panels.. and STILL ubuntu flips them. Any thoughts?
<dr_willis> its probermy a front end to fuseiso or similer
<Sylar_> gISOMount is a utility for mounting and managing .iso images with the added capabilities of calculating md5sums, and reading various volume information.
<dr_willis> try it and see if it does what ya want
<Sylar_> dr_willis: thanks dr, will do
<Eloff> Is there any reason I shouldn't use the desktop version of ubuntu as the development box, and the server version for deployment?
<dr_willis> gmountiso - This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images
<eseven73> dr_willis, how do I make an iso out of my /home directory for example?
<jmulloy> We have laptops authenticating through LDAP and mounting home directories via NFS ... What might be causing the menu and task bars to hang for a minute or two upon login?
<dr_willis> eseven73:  use a cd burning app like k3b. or gcombust perhaps.
<eseven73> so obvious, figures. thanks dr_willis :)
<piroko> k3b ftw
<danidanko_> Hi I have a newbee question can anyone help?
<eseven73> it is ftw
<piroko> eseven73: Also, genisoimage comes with ubuntu
<piroko> eseven73: Very very easy to use
<Sylar_> to play mp3 on amorak do i need gstreamer codecs?
<tgr_> hi my external hard drive had a problem when it was copying files i shut off my computer and rebooted and now it won't mount
<scapegoat> danidanko_ - What's the question?
<demon_> Sylar_, if you are on gnome i think so
<eseven73> ok ill look into that too thanks piroko, you've passed the CoC test now I take back what I said earlier ;)
<danidanko_> hello
<danidanko_> anyone?
<danidanko_> ok
<mojodmonkey> does anyone have any experience with touchscreens on ubuntu, i just installed jaunty a and installed touchkit, but can't get the TouchKit calibration tool to come up, when it loads it says no touchscreen is found
<piroko> danidanko_: Hi
<demon_> !ask | danidanko_
<lwizardl> hi
<ubottu> danidanko_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<piroko> danidanko_: Go ahead and ask :)
<danidanko_> I know a package exits, but I can't search for it in package manager
<lwizardl> how can i get sound converter to make mp4 files
<rettichschnidi> anyone with ubuntu 8.10 x86 who is able to open this link (http://www.woz.ch/artikel/rss/17845.html) in firefox without getting gnome-panel to crash?
<hvgotcodes> after updating the jauenty my system is unusable due to ati drivers
<scapegoat> danidanko_ - you can't search for it, or it doesn't exist in it?
<hvgotcodes> is there anything that can be done?
<danidanko_> in particular  Couldn't find package paparazzi-dev
<danidanko_> it's only on this machine that i can't find it
<danidanko_> on my other laptop i can find it just fine
<piroko> danidanko_: sudo apt-get update?
<dr_willis> !info paparazzi-dev
<ubottu> Package paparazzi-dev does not exist in jaunty
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10 after upgrade from 8.04.2] My kernel routing table is missing the line  "destination=default Router=fritz.box.fon Genmask=0.0.0.0 Flags=UG  Metric=100  Ref=0 Use=0 Iface=eth0". How can I add this line?
<piroko> Well there you go. ;)
<CocoaCoder> hey Buntu's
<scapegoat> danidanko_ - have you checked for paparazzi-bin?
<tgr_> something similar to this mftmirr does not match mft ntfs-3g
<dr_willis> Typo?
<CocoaCoder> How's Jaunty?!
<CocoaCoder> :)
<demon_> CocoaCoder,  not so bad
<hvgotcodes> CocoaCoder: bad :(
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  smooth and creamy like a double latte.
<CocoaCoder> haha agree its BAD
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Holy crap. I hate ubuntu, and I love this release
<CocoaCoder> can someone tell me when Ubuntu will support drag n drop apps like Macs
<BadDancer> it's not the release, it's you
<hvgotcodes> i hate ati, but ubuntu should have told ati users not to upgrade
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  ive no issues with it - of curse i dont have an ATI card.. andi DID do a clean install.
<demon_> CocoaCoder,  just xubuntu doesnt want to boot every thing else is good
<danidanko_> yes i have checked for it
<piroko> BadDancer: Wrong. It's the speed and better hardware support this release brought ;)
<CocoaCoder> haha - so its STILL a Beta, no? :P
<tgr_> how do i find out the dev name of my external hdd if it is not mounted how do i know which dev to scan
<hvgotcodes> is ctrl atl bckspace disabled in jaunty?
<scapegoat> danidanko_ - I'd suggest read up on: http://paparazzi.enac.fr/wiki/Installation
<dr_willis> But ATI was supposed to start Supporting LINUX better? they said so! they promized!
<piroko> hvgotcodes: It's disabled in newer versions of X, which Ubuntu is using
<dr_willis> hvgotcodes:  its a new 'X' default.. yes...
<CocoaCoder> Makes me laugh how Ubuntu says closed source drives are "a risk" rofl
<hvgotcodes> how to enable?
<dr_willis> hvgotcodes:  takes 10 sec to put back :)
<danidanko_>  i have
<jrib> CocoaCoder: erm, they are...
<danielrmt> CocoaCoder: ubuntu says it?
<saiki> anyone have to do partial upgrades? I got 130 packages to do, after JUST doing 170
<norty> Does anyone know how to set transparency for markers when using scatter3 in matlab?
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Well they are. :P
<CocoaCoder> yeah... well whatEVER... my Mac works dandy with its closed drivers ta
<dr_willis> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<SP3C7R3> I was trying to use 'sudo apt-cache search kernel-image' to find the 2.6.29 kernel, any help?
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Good for you. Go troll elsewhere
<dr_willis> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<dr_willis> grr...
<dr_willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<piroko> !dontzap
<dr_willis> zap-zap-pow-zing!
<KyleK> can i still upgrade from gutsy even though it seems to have disappeared off the face of the earth?
<CocoaCoder> I'm not trolling - I'm asking how far do you think Ubuntu has to go until it reaches the seamless ease of use that Macs have?
<demon_> OpenGeu rulz :P
<dr_willis> Only in Ubuntu.. is there a script to add one line to the xorg.conf :P heh
<CocoaCoder> I am NOT here as a troll I assure
<danielrmt> CocoaCoder: Try installing your OS in a PC
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  i found my Mac to be a bit of a Disaster..
<saiki> how do you restart X on xubuntu, ctrl+alt+ backspace doesn't do it
<CocoaCoder> why would I do that, when I have a Mac? lol!
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Ok, my mistake. What specifically are you referring to? They both have weaknesses
<dr_willis> My Mac is now a Nice Doorstop
<hvgotcodes> is there any fix for the ati issues?
<jtaji> !dontzap | saiki
<ubottu> saiki: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<CocoaCoder> doorstop? lol!
<CocoaCoder> why?!
 * piroko is dualbooting on a macbook pro currently
<Smokalotapotamus> dbus daemon is taking up all of my cpu. what gives?
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  its not usefull for what i need to  do.. and Linux does what i need.
<KyleK> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<CocoaCoder> what Mac is it?
<KyleK> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  an older iMAC. :)
<CocoaCoder> the coloured one?
<BadDancer> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<dn4> how do I check to see if nexuiz is version 2.5 before installing it with apt-get install
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  yes. a 'colored' grey one.
<demon_> !offtopic | CocoaCoder
<SP3C7R3> can i upgrade to 2.6.29 without having to reintall my wireless drivers?
<ubottu> CocoaCoder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CocoaCoder> ok sorry
<demon_> :P
<saiki> so what caused the change in xubuntu? why'd they remove it?
<ienorand> Hmm, I'm a bit confounded regarding packages/sauce here... if I download from [1] unpack and patch... what is the next step? There aint no configure or makefile... is it already a deb? How to shove it together in that case?
<ienorand> [1] https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/gnome-app-install/0.5.24-0ubuntu1.1
<Sylar_> What's the difference between openjdk and sun java?
<Major> is intel gma 3100 fixed
<mojodmonkey> Does anyone with Ubuntu and Touchscreen knowledge know why when i install TouchKit (on Jaunty 64) and try to open TouchKit calibration, i get an error saying that no touchscreens are found in the system?
<tlisanti> Anyone tell me why when I set my Nvida card about 1360*768 my windows and toolbars get cut off?
<Major> is intel gma 3100 fixed jaunty
<CocoaCoder> Well anyhow - Ubuntu STILL sucks ass - it STILL doesn't support eMacs properly - I mean come on freetards - HOW long have you had to fix this?!
<dr_willis> tlisanti:  thats an odd.. resolution.
<CocoaCoder> please - give me a FOSS break lol
<MrSteveman1> dn4: apt-cache show <package>
<KyleK> how can I upgrade from gutsy to Hardy if the package repositories for gutsy are gone?
<CocoaCoder> noone wants free - they want WORKING and supported
 * BadDancer lols @ 'freetards'
<danielrmt> CocoaCoder: and Mac OS X sucks. It doesn't support my AMD
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:   go troll elsewere.
<tlisanti> well 1360 * 768
<CocoaCoder> daniel - "MAC OS X" the clue is there
<saiki> KyleK, try sudo apt-get upgrade?
<CocoaCoder> d'oh?
<CocoaCoder> ;)
<dn4> Version: 2.4.2-1
<evilbug> my pidgin start icon won't show up on the right side of my top panel as it should. why? [xubuntu 9.04]
<randomusr> danielrmt OSX wasn't made for AMD?
<dr_willis> tlisanti:  the top/bottoms getting cut off? ive a similer issue onmy smaller screen netbook with its 'short' res screen
<KyleK> saiki: im behind on updates to gutsy and I think it wants up to date gutsy before upgrading to something else as I did that and got a bunch of 404 errors
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Try doing any sort of advanced network attacks on your mac and get back to me
<CocoaCoder> Mac OS X was made for.... (anyone?!) *sigggh*
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Anyone who likes their choices being made for them
<Blizzerand> I tried installing ubuntu and it went well.But I get a blank screen after typing the username and passd
<scapegoat> CocoaCoder - everyone who can't handle more than one mouse button
<dr_willis> tlisanti:  theres a 'tweak' to allow you to hold down alt and click on a window to move it 'up' past the gnome panel to  let you get to the bottom of the windows
<dn4> http://www.getdeb.net/release/4236  <-- this has a .deb verison is that ok to instlal?
<CocoaCoder> piroko - dont make me laugh out loud :D
<saiki> KyleK, add the hardy repos then?
<Major> any fix for intel gma 3100
<KyleK> CocoaCoder: OSX is for people that want it duhhh
<CocoaCoder> so Mac users buy Macs through FORCE?
<sdtr443w> Has anybody here had much success using an AMD/ATI R500 chipset (like X1950 Pro) with xorg and the open-source drivers?  My performance is terrible.  I wonder if I'm using vesa instead.
<baz> how do you tweet (twitter) with gnome-do
<Blizzerand> Any ideas
<Major> can;t use the dame pc sluggish
<CocoaCoder> freetard!
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Good one. Now would you be so kind as to leave? You are wasting peoples' time
<KyleK> saiki: k, i'll try that
 * dr_willis waits for teh boot to get out.
<CocoaCoder> piroko - youre a little defensive - typical Linux user
<KyleK> if it breaks I can reinstall :)
<lwizardl> anyone here use sound converter? i need to make files into either mp4 or aac to play on my Nintendo DSi
<saiki> KyleK, you may have to manually add it t the sources
<CocoaCoder> I asked what Linux offers that Macs dont?
<scapegoat> CocoaCoder - you're a bit full of yourself, typical mac user
<saiki> or get a hardy cd and to it that way
<BadDancer> can we kick cocoacoder already?
<dr_willis> It runs on my netbook.
<danielrmt> CocoaCoder: PC support
 * dr_willis agrees with BadDancer 
<randomusr> scapegoat, AGREED
<CocoaCoder> why would I wanna install Mac on a PC?
<CocoaCoder> rofl
<danielrmt> because I have a PC
<jtaji> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<saiki> KyleK, or get a hardy cd and to it that way
<baz> linux offers a penguin
<Major> any one fix flash and intel am 3100
<CocoaCoder> yeah DONT answer the rhetoricals hmm
<dr_willis> CocoaCoder:  why would you want to discuss os-x in a linux channel..
<randomusr> hahahaha baz
 * BadDancer loves penguins.
<piroko> CocoaCoder: How about the ability to write your own kernel drivers, or perform wireless injection, or to not pay ridiculous premiums on mediocre software?
<CocoaCoder> why not!
<randomusr> I love tux
<losher>  /ignore CocoaCoder
<CocoaCoder> "mediocre" - haha!
<piroko> losher: Thanks. I always forget that one
<CocoaCoder> have you USED iLife?!
<CocoaCoder> R
<CocoaCoder> OFL!
<randomusr> piroko Great point
<saiki> CocoaCoder, why don't you just shut up and leave?
<CocoaCoder> oooh touchy! ;)
<dr_willis> Ubuntu is so tolerant.
<CocoaCoder> as I said - TYPICAL Linux user
<CocoaCoder> :P
<tlisanti> I just want settings like my windows box 1280*1024 9.04 wont do it.  ?
<jtaji> !ops | CocoaCoder
<ubottu> CocoaCoder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<neilv> in jaunty, we're no longer supposed to need the 915resolution program? the xorg intel driver doesn't seem to fix the problem of xorg thinking a 1280x800 lcd is 1024x768
<CocoaCoder> no
<CocoaCoder> fail
<randomusr> CocoaCoder, if you don't like linux, then why spend/waste your time here?
<dr_willis> randomusr:  because he got booted out of #OS-X
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Yep. It's a simple suite for simple minded people. Not very powerful :-/  And you sir, are a "typical" mac user. It goes both ways. And now you'll be going out the door
<danielrmt> CocoaCoder: just use what works for you, and let everybody use whatever works for them
<jtaji> thanks Pici
<randomusr> dr_willis  too funny
<Sylar_> Does anyone know about a good app like everest for linux?
<randomusr> Sylar, How about LSPCI?
<CocoaCoder> so yeah
<CocoaCoder> seeing as youre all so rude
<dr_willis> Honestly I cant SEE anything I need OS-X for.   :) and ill shut up now..  and i DO have a imac for adoorstop
<saiki> you can't take a hint, can you?
<CocoaCoder> and kicked me without a reason!
<CocoaCoder> :/
<saiki> they hd a reason, troll..
<jtaji> saiki: it also helps to not feed the trolls
<Sylar_> whats osx?
<piroko> Someone needs to whip out the banhammer
 * dr_willis saw plenty of reason.
<CocoaCoder> you still havent put your argument across AT ALL
<Pici> CocoaCoder: This is the Ubuntu support channel, not a discussion channel, and not a mac channel.
<danielrmt> CocoaCoder: you said "noone wants free - they want WORKING and supported". what works for me is Ubuntu
<saiki> jtaji, good point
<neilv> i'm trying to convert someone to ubuntu, but it is fucking up on her laptop
<piroko> CocoaCoder: You ignored my points
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10 after upgrade from 8.04.2] My kernel routing table is missing the line  "destination=default Router=fritz.box.fon Genmask=0.0.0.0 Flags=UG  Metric=100  Ref=0 Use=0 Iface=eth0". How can I add this line?
<Pici> neilv: Please mind the language.
<simNIX> some music maker I know misses only garageband from mac when I got him over to Linux
<piroko> CocoaCoder: Because you have nothing to say about them :-/
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BadDancer> CocoaCoder: this is not an argument channel
<dr_willis> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
 * piroko shuts up
<CocoaCoder> hey - who said the word argument?
<CocoaCoder> :/
<genii> neilv: Watch the language
<Pici> CocoaCoder: Stop.
<CocoaCoder> seems like you just made it one
<saiki> neilv, what did they have, what hardware?
 * dr_willis goes back to watching Gimp Tutorial Videos
<scunizi> ls -la gives me a listing of a directory with permissions and group associations.. how do I ls and only get directory results eliminating actual file references
<CocoaCoder> I asked - POLITELY (hate repeating myself)
<simNIX> enjoys miro
<KyleK> ugh this is painful the terminal app refuses to use the clipboard in any way
<randomusr> dr_willis, I bet CocoaCode hasn't had his Starbucks fix today! Maybe that's why he's so cranky
<BadDancer> "<CocoaCoder> you still havent put your argument across AT ALL"
<CocoaCoder> so... still no reasons?
<piroko> CocoaCoder: see ya
<scapegoat> Thank you, Pici
<neilv> saiki: it is a dell e1405 with an intel 945 video. this seems to be a well-known problem, for which billions of people have use the 915resolution program to fix
<saiki> neilv, I have a acer aspire with 945gm it works  fine
<neilv> saiki: what resolution?
<ubuntu> I missed what CocoaCoder was "asking" can anyone let me know?
<saiki> neilv, not sure..
<saiki> I don't have it handy atm
<randomusr> ubuntu, no one really knows
<highl> xchat-gnome 和﻿Pidgin 中的irc 有什么区别？
<tlisanti> Anyone know why Nvidia Display settings cant go above 1280*1024 without making the display too big for your LCD screen?
<dr_willis> he wasent asking anything
<piroko> ubuntu: What linux can do that mac can't
<Serenka> I have 2 partitions on this machines running Ubuntu .. can I merge the two partitions to make one big one?
<dr_willis> What can a Mac do that linux cant?
<KyleK> pici: forced part is passive aggressive :(
<baz> anyone use gnome-do with twitter? how do u send out a tweet?
<Pici> !offtopic | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dr_willis> Twitter and tweet. :) where DO they get these names.
<randomusr> dr_willis, Mac has difficulty doing Free lmao
<neilv> my understanding is that the video bios doesn't have the 1280x800 resolution, so the xorg driver does not consider it. the 915resolution hack is to hack the correct resolution into a slot of the bios
<dr_willis> randomusr:  or even 'affordable' -
<randomusr> how true
<piroko> baz: Have you enabled the twitter plugin in Do's preferences?
<saiki> neilv, mine had that rez
<neilv> unfortunately, 915resolution is gone, but the xorg intel driver does not seem to work around the problem
<Pici> dr_willis, randomusr: Please try to keep it on topic here.
<ubuntu> Anyways to my question, I have a partition that won't mount.  Gparted sees it as unrecognized, but sometimes as ext3 (which it is).  When I try to fsck it it says bad superblock and to try "fsck -b 8193 /dev/sdf5" but it doesn't work.  sdf5 is logical off of sdf4, any ideas?
<ipodman715> hmm I set persistence on my ubuntu usb drive   is there a way to view what's inside the casper-rw file?
<randomusr> Pici, trying
<neilv> saiki: it doesn't work here. it seems stuck at 1024x786
<randomusr> that was funny
<saiki> neilv, maybe find the old driver?
<KyleK> ipodman715: its either cpio or  ext2
<Serenka> whoops i got knocked off there
<tlisanti> In windows I went to 1280*1024 , Ubuntu only pushes 1180*whatever
<KyleK> ipodman715: run file on the file?
<saiki> I'm sure SOMEONE has it lol
<Serenka> how do you merge partitions in Ubuntu?
<ipodman715> hmm ok
<dr_willis> Serenka:  not very easially (or at all that i know of)
<KyleK> ipodman715: wikipedia page explains how to use cpio btw
<ipodman715> thanks I'll look it up
<jtaji> Serenka: I would remove one partition then resize the other
<saiki> shouldn't *buntu want t restart after a partial finishes?
<sproaty> argh what's the unmagnify shortcut
<neilv> this is a dell laptop. a lot of people will have this problem.  moving her to an old driver will give her years of headache as updates break things
<TopBunny88> !cpi ipodman715
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpi ipodman715
<cj> hey all
<cj> can't figure out where else to ask this, so I'll ask you :)
<Serenka> jtaji: I cannot remove it because it wants all the partitions after it to be deleted
<sproaty> I just played frets on fire and my screen's all zoomed in
<cj> how do I force my CPUs to stay at the lowest freq rather than scaling up?
<saiki> brbr guys, gonna reboot
<eseven73> can brasero create .iso of /home? I don't really want to install k3b with all those libs , and I cant figure out genisoimage
<TopBunny88> !cpi | ipodman715
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpi
<cj> my laptop is over-heating and shutting down while I'm playing wesnoth :)
<Pici> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<TopBunny88> !cpio | ipodman715
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpio
<losher> Twitter is so amazing! No more ridiculously long paragraphs to wade through. The only thing you have to remember is to stop at the 140th col
<demon_> what was the name of the program that is on jaunty to turn is in to bootable usb
<ipodman715> :)
<Pici> !fishing | TopBunny88
<ubottu> TopBunny88: please see above
<ipodman715> usb startup disk creator?
<baz> piroko, yes i did
<demon_> ipodman715, maybe is that the whole name
<ipodman715> yes
<dr_willis> demon_:  unetbootin
<ipodman715> yeah I used that on my flash drive
<ipodman715> nondestructive
<neilv> guess i'll give her debian or fedora or something
<Leemp> Question: How do you save the position of gnome panels? Every time i boot up, my window list panel is above my menu panel. I then reverse it, and again, when i reboot, its not set right. I even tried leaving the panels the way ubuntu wants, and moving the actual objects on the panels (window list, menus, etc) to opposing panels.. and STILL ubuntu flips them. Any thoughts?
<piroko> baz: k, give me a second
<demon_> thanks dr_willis  :)
<saiki> what do you do when a partial fails?
<scunizi> how do I list directories only in terminal? ls -???
<fortunev_> Is there a way to make a window stay below all other windows?
<losher> eseven73: you can do something like: 'mkisofs -R -J -o home.iso /home' to make an iso
<saiki> partial upgrade*
<sdtr443w> Should I be using radeon or radeonhd for an R500 chipset?
<GamesMedic> Hello, I want to add Music player to my auto startup so that my podcast subscriptions will download automatically. How do I do this?
<eseven73> losher, ok thanks ill try that do I need to install anything?
<piroko> baz: Look at this: http://psankar.blogspot.com/2008/08/gnome-do-twitter.html and the first comment below it :)
<losher> eseven73: mkisofs is in the genisoimage package, dunno if it's there by default
<fore> can someone tell me a good ftp program for ubuntu 9.04 ?
<eseven73> yeah it is, thanks losher
<gartral1> under what name is mpeg2video codec under is the repos, winff cant find it
<Madpilot> Leemp, try "killall gnome-panel" in the terminal after you get it set the way you want - although I've never had problems with settings being auto-saved... Odd.
<m1r> fore: gftp
<ipodman715> ^^
<evantandersen_> linux-2.6.28-rc1/drivers/hwmon/it87.c is a partial path. Where is the linux-2.6.28 folder?
<saiki> how do you fix a partial upgrade failing?
<danielrmt> fore: I use nautilus
<sproaty> super + R is not removing the magnification from my screen.
<MaT-dg> how can I change the default permissions of new files?
<Leemp> Madpilot: Well it saves.. eg, if i put one panel on the bottom, and one on the top, THEN it stays that way. But if i put them both on the top, it always puts the window list panel above the menu panel
<Leemp> Madpilot: Its bizarre
<dr_willis> sproaty:  try 'super/windows key and the mouse wheel'
<sproaty> That's weird, it works, but I can only zoom in further, not out
<losher> fore: you can type ftp urls into firefox. I used to use ncftp, but now I mostly use wget for cli retrievals
<Leemp> Madpilot: I even said fine, screw it, and left the panels in place but moved the content in the panels.. so i switched all the objects in each panel to the other one (window list onto the menu panel, and vise-versa), and when i rebooted, it _STILL_ flipped them
<sproaty> it's like I'm stick at 600x480 magnification with 1280x1024 resolution
<Leemp> Madpilot: I was in awe.
<Madpilot> Leemp, not sure what to suggest. Try just using one panel, stretched to have two lines in it?
<losher> saiki: very much depends on the details of the failures. Some are irrecoverable, others just need a simple tweak. What happened, exactly...
<Leemp> Madpilot: Ooo, i didnt know you could do that
<Leemp> Madpilot: How do you do that?
<bartek> Hi, this is kind of a dumb question but if I want to ping my router to see if its dropping any packets, which flag am I looking for within the ping command
<Leemp> Madpilot: Size just increases the height, and the objects in it just expand to fit it.
<evantandersen> i just started a patch command. How long should it take?
<saiki> losher, it just keeps repeating
<sproaty> argh. fuck this
<Madpilot> Leemp, I had thought that was possible... recall doing it by mistake several versions of Ubuntu ago, but can't remember how (I was messing around late one night...)
<losher> saiki: uh, repeating what?
<MagicDuck1> hi, I just installed jaunty. I am having a problem with xfontsel. TTF fonts such as ttf-inconsolata do not appear. (I want to use a program called dmenu, that's why I need this to work)
<saiki> losher, the same updates, over and over
<losher> sproaty: tut, this is a family channel...
<Leemp> losher: he left
<baz> piroko, thanks... seems a bit awkward tho
<keith_> Has anyone had issues with deleted files not showing up in the trash folder in Jaunty? I am running the 64-bit version.
<Leemp> not here
<losher> Leemp: how rude...
<piroko> MagicDuck1: Use "xft-<ttf_font_name>" as the font. ttf fonts won't show up in xfontsel because it only shows X fonts
<Leemp> losher: Blech :P
<piroko> MagicDuck1: May or may not work... I'm sorry if it doesn't
<MaT-dg> keith_: noticed something like that, also 64bit here
<Leemp> losher: I can feel his pain. hehe
<evantandersen> HOW Long does a PATCH command take. My command line is just stalling after i started the command, is this normal!!!!!
<keith_> MaT-dg: Have you figured out the cause or a workaround?
<Sergeant_Pony> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 on an acer laptop, sound works ok.... except on websites.am I missing a plugin or is it something else?
<Leemp> losher: I was that way when i installed jaunty and realized some retard put up a horrible version of Amarok in the main repo. ;)
<wholloway> Any problems with latest firefox upgrade??
<MaT-dg> keith_: No, just realised it myself :P
<Leemp> losher: I had to use a crappy hack, along with many others, to go BACK to amarok 1.4. :p
<danielrmt> Sergeant_Pony: probably flash
<hbekel> evantandersen: it may be reading from stdin, waiting for your input
<bbryant> is there configuration for wireless network priority anywhere?
<losher> evantandersen: you've done something wrong. Patch is fast, and usually noisy...
<evantandersen> hbekel so what should I type
<Sergeant_Pony> danielrmt, I have flash installed
<bbryant> I'm using 8.04
<evantandersen> losher i downloaded the file then typed sudo patch 'pathtopatchfile'
<bbryant> I connected to a friend's network at his college and ecah time my laptop starts it tries to connect to that network name again
<bbryant> even though it's not even found
<saiki> losher:
<saiki> (damnit, I did it agian...)
<MagicDuck1> piroko: then how come it show deja vu sans?
<BadEagle> !ot | badeagle
<ubottu> BadEagle, please see my private message
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<saiki> Reading package lists... Done
<saiki> Building dependency tree
<saiki> Reading state information... Done
<saiki> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 28 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> saiki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GamesMedic> Hello, I want to add Music player to my auto startup so that my podcast subscriptions will download automatically. How do I do this?
<losher> evantandersen: patch --verbose < pathtopatchfile
<hbekel> evantandersen: you usually pipe the patch file to patch :  patch < patchfile
<MaT-dg> keith_: Are the files still in this folder? /home/<username>/.local/share/Trash/files
<saiki> just so ya know, tried that)
<wholloway> anyone else having trouble with the latest firefox upgrade?
<danielrmt> Sergeant_Pony: it won't work in any site?
<evantandersen> hbekel its getting a file inside of linux-2.6 something. Does it need to be sudo'd?
<losher> saiki: I thought autoremove needed a package name?
<BadEagle> wholloway: what sort of problem are you having?
<GamesMedic> Latest firefox upgrade sometimes crashes
<saiki> nope
<Sergeant_Pony> danielrmt, nope doesn't work on any site
<mimiloon> hi everybody, how do i run 2 or more commands at the same time in the terminal using a script (opening another tab or window to run the next command)?
<wholloway> BadEagle: problems with search bar
<keith_> MaT-dg: Why yes they are...
<danielrmt> Sergeant_Pony: no idea, osrry
<Chris8> hey room, a li'l help here please:  when i run Update Manager, a distribution update (for Brasero) shows up, but it's greyed out and i can't complete the update... what should ‎i do?
<MaT-dg> keith_: u should be able to restore or permanently delete them from there
<losher> saiki: you seem very sure for someone whose upgrade isn't working...
<saiki> losher, 2 to remove, 40 installed and 28 upgraded
<keith_> MaT-dg: But I can no longer delete them via the applet. It is a nuisance.
<saiki> I hit start, it'll finish then ask for them again
<hbekel> evantandersen: maybe
<BadEagle> wholloway: i haven't heard of that one yet (search bar issue in jaunty:firefox)
<saiki> losher, I've done it before
<wholloway> BadEagle: Im still on Hardy
<MaT-dg> keith_: I know, but I don't know a solution. Found that info here btw, we are not alone :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/343224
<losher> saiki: I thought the usual method was 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<bbryant> anyone know about setting up wireless network priorities in 8.04?
<saiki> losher, I'm already on jaunty
<cloudpjff7> hmmmm gfx driver still not working
<evantandersen_> hbekel i get this error:
<keith_> MaT-dg: I was looking for a filed bug, but you found it first. Thanks. :-D
<evantandersen_> Hmm...  Looks like a unified diff to me...
<evantandersen_> can't find file to patch at input line 9
<rock> when i start abuntu window ,thereis show an error cups is not running how can i fix it
<wholloway> BadEagle: ever since the last upgrade (installation engine has no file)
<losher> saiki: sorry, no idea then...
<Wicked> what does ubuntu use to index files?
<keith_> MaT-dg: Have you ever enabled home directory encryption?
<Chris8>  hey room, a li'l help here please:  when i run Update Manager, a distribution update (for Brasero) shows up, but it's greyed out and i can't complete the update... what should ‎i do?
<saiki> losher, can it be logged?
<MaT-dg> keith_: no
<saiki> losher, maybe a log will tell me what's going on
<piroko> -_- So I just tried to remove ttf-dejavu-core and ttf-dejavu-extra, and it wants to remove my ubuntu-desktop package as well...
<bbryant> Chris8 what happens when you try to update?
<MaT-dg> keith_: Is a fresh install and I don't enabled it (yet)
<bbryant> is there a failure of some kind?
<losher> evantandersen: look at the filenames in the patch, they need to match up with where you are & where the files to be patched are, if you see what I mean
<keith_> MaT-dg: Yeah... what fs are you using?
<cloudpjff7> Hello, I recently upgraded my ubuntu 8.10 (64-bit) distribution to ubuntu 9.04 (64-bit), and after doing so, my resolution can only go up to 800x600. My laptop has a nVidia 7150 integrated gfx card. When I go to hardware drivers, I get two options the "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 180)" and "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)". When I click activate it shows that it is downloading, however i
<cloudpjff7> t will not activate.
<fitzy> How do I assemble a software raid that worked before jaunty upgrade but now gives "mdadm: metadata format 00.90 unknown, ignored." errors
<MaT-dg> keith_: ext4
<cloudpjff7> tried the other link, installed latest drivers, but when i restart nothing changed
<keith_> MaT-dg: Same... I wonder if that is related
<Chris8> BBryant: the update shows up with the little box to check, but i can't check the box, and the entire entry is greyed out
<saiki> cloudpjff7, you have to remove the nvidia stuff manually and rerun the install
<BadEagle> wholloway: i would try upgrading to jaunty if you can
<Chris8> BBryant:like it's teasing me :P
<bbryant> Chris8, sounds like you installed a backport
<cloudpjff7> i've tried that
<MarkJones> Hey guys I'm experiencing either system instability and/or a bad app or Intrepid bug. I have no idea which.My mouse quits working during OpenArena, Alien Arena, trash can icon don't update, firefox wont start.I'm not sure if my power supply is inadequate with my new system or what the deal is. Do I need to install a fesh Intrepid and install and test each app seperately to determine if its a bad app or if my powersupply is causing it. I al
<cloudpjff7> i uninstalled everything
<hbekel> try 'patch -p0' < patchfile and 'patch -p1 < patchfile'
<saiki> cloudpjff7, go to nvidia.com, grab their run file
<Chris8> BBryant: yeah i'm trying to, why isn't the Update Manager handling it?
<bbryant> Chris8, you can use synaptic to manually override the backport you did earlier and update the package-- if that's what happened
<kofe> hi, I'm new to ubuntu trying to setup workspaces. when I right click the workspace icon in the lower right, I set the columns and rows @ 2 but when i try to rotate the desktop cube, i only see 2 workspaces instead of 4. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<evantandersen> losher where is my linux headers/source stuff. Like in the file it says: linux-2.6.28-rcl/drivers/hwmon/it87.c   is the path
<BadEagle> wholloway: upgrading parts of older dists tends to break things i hear
<hbekel> evantandersen_: try "patch -p0' < patchfile" or "patch -p1 < patchfile"
<bbryant> If you're using a backport then at one point you told the package manager you wanted an older version of the package then it had at the time, Chris8
<bbryant> to override that selection you have to go into synaptic and undo it
<jtaji> kofe: you want 4 workspaces in 1 row
<piroko> kofe: Bottom right corner, workspace icon thingy, right click, preferences
<keith_> MaT-dg: I think I will try installing again with ext3 and see if that fixes it
<losher> evantandersen: /usr/src/linux I think. Also, source is not there by default, you have to install it by hand
<bbryant> the source is in a package
<saiki> cloudpjff7, with me so far?
<clearscreen> is Opera on any of the ubuntu repositories?
<evantandersen> losher i did
<bbryant> there's also "apt-get source"
<cloudpjff7> saiki: ya
<wholloway> BadEagle: Okay, let me mess around with it, If I can't get it, I'll upgrade. Thankyou
<MaT-dg> keith_: I think it is, only found bugs for jaunty alpha and final. It's a minor nuisance for me though as I alway delete files by shift-delete
<Chris8> BBryant:so i use synaptic and update it myself?  or do i hcange settings in Synaptic and let it run?
<cloudpjff7> saiki: gonna go to the nvidia site, and try it again
<saiki> cloudpjff7, AFTER getting the .run, put it in /root
<MarkJones> Im on a new ASUS M3N78 Pro mobo with a 2.2Ghz quad core. My power supply is 380watt.That enough? The manual mentions 500 and 600 watt supplies.Im not sure if thats only if I have a crap load of cards and drives or if the mobo needs it no matter what.Any ideas?
<Madpilot> clearscreen, there's a propietary-apps repo run by Canonical that includes Opera - Opera was also running their own Ubuntu repos at one point
<kofe> thanks. the top and bottom of the cube show as blank images. that is normal?
<losher> evantandersen: so how are the filenames written inside the patch file?
<bbryant> Chris8: it depends on if you want to keep the backport, or remove the backport and update the package
<bbryant> the choice is up to you
<keith_> MaT-dg: I didn't know shift+del would do that...
<Pici> MarkJones: ##hardware would be a better channel to ask in
<bbryant> you can't update a backport
<MarkJones> ok cool
<saiki> can you log upgrade manager?
<jtaji> kofe: yeah, you probably can change them to something else
<kofe> thanks
<evantandersen> losher fixed it. It was trying to use an old version of linux kernel that I didn't have the source for.
<Chris8> BBryant: i'm confused -- i thought backports were for letting programs update themselves... why isn't this working?
<MaT-dg> keith_: I'll keep ext4.. ultra fast boot wins over ext3 ^^
<danidanko_> Hi, I can't see "main, universe, restricted, and multiverse sources " in Go to System > Administration > Software Sources" I did yesterday
<bbryant> Chris8, that's not at all what backports are for
<losher> evantandersen: good. One down. 350 million to go...
<bbryant> backports are for installing an older version of a package because for some reason that's the one you want, and telling the package manager not to update the package itself anymore
<keith_> MaT-dg: Is that the 64 bit or the ext4?
<saiki> can you log upgrade manager? (is this possible?)
<bbryant> it'll still tell you that there are updates available though
<Chris8> BBRyant ?HAHAAHAHAH
<bbryant> which is why it's greyed out
<Pici> bbryant: No. Backports are *new* versions of software that were backported from a new release to the one you're using..
<genii> bbryant: I'm pretty sure backports are later versions which have been "backported"
<Pici> !backports | bbryant Chris8
<ubottu> bbryant Chris8: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cloudpjff7> saiki: then after i put the .run into the root shut down xserver and try the install?
<Chris8> BBRyant: i didn't get an upgrade for a whack of programs till i allowed backports...
<evantandersen> losher i thought that would fix it.. it didn't. Sorry i'm distracting you from 350 million. :)
<keith_> MaT-dg: knowing shift+del is very useful actually... I might just keep ext4. It would be very annoying if there was no way to delete a file directly though.
<MaT-dg> keith_: ext4, had hardy in 64bit to but it booted way slower
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i have a quick question: is there a way to run multiple scripts at once using only one script?
<Chris8> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Chris8> hahaha
<`brandon`> Hello, what dose MythBuntu do?
<keith_> MaT-dg: Actually, from what I recall, I think boot time improvements were a big focus in Jaunty.
<Chris8> what are those channelsa?
<`brandon`> !Mythbuntu | `brandon`
<ubottu> `brandon`, please see my private message
<chrome_> mimiloon: that script could call the other ones
<losher> evantandersen: you know what support is like - endless, thankless, soul-draining... So back to the patch, where are we?
<Chris8> BBryant: thanks. et al!
<danidanko_> hi, the ubuntu software tab is no longer in software sources.. what can I do?
<MaT-dg> keith_: keep in mind that you can NOT recover files deleted by shift-del just bij going to some trashfolder and restore them
<evantandersen_> losher same error. (BTW I have two computers here, both running IRC)
<keith_> MaT-dg: That's kind of the point. But it is easier than rm'ing them
<bbryant> heh, yea for some reason my brain just switched out the definition of backports with something made up
<losher> evantandersen: wanna paste the top 10 lines of your patchfile to pastebin?
<bbryant> that's what I get for staying awake for two days
<GamesMedic> Hello, I want to add Rythmbox Music player to my auto startup so that my podcast subscriptions will download automatically. How do I do this?
<evantandersen_> losher looks like a unifed diff file to me... then it says some other weird stuff before stopping
<Buttons840> anyone know why i see my password instead of my name?
<saiki> losher, fixed it, old packages with no new ones that jaunty doesn't see
<jtaji> !sessions | GamesMedic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<jtaji> !startup | GamesMedic
<ubottu> GamesMedic: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Sylphid> could anyone tell me how i can install FireFox 2 on my jaunty system?
<evantandersen_> losher http://pastebin.ca/1407996
<losher> saiki: that's good
<Buttons840> <- Is my name Buttons840?  I see my password there, what do you see?
<saiki> losher, ye, but I lost alot of my games :@
<jtaji> GamesMedic: I think I heard the name was changed from Sessions to Startup Applications in 9.04
<sebsebseb> Buttons840: we get the name
<repnop> buttons840: we see Buttons840
<losher> saiki: no backup, no sympathy....
<evantandersen_> losher i'm still here just logged off my other comp
<Buttons840> odd, why do i see my own password then?
<Buttons840> is that normal?
<saiki> losher, those were the ones ailing jaunty lol
<saiki> losher, so yea...
<repnop> must be your irc client
<MaT-dg> keith_: it's ext4 that makes the difference: people who kept ext3 don't see a big improvement
<Buttons840> pigion?
<MaT-dg> keith_: in booting
<losher> evantandersen: from the path in your patchfile, you need to be in /usr/src when you issue the command.
<Sylar_> How can i add icons to avant windows navigator?
<Sylar_> It only shows what windows i have opened
<judgepg> Buttons840: use either X-Chat or IRSSI
<keith_> MaT-dg: Interesting, I'll have to research that. So it seems to just be an applet issue then?
<danielrmt> Sylar_: not sure, but try drag and drop entries from the applications menu
<MaT-dg> keith_: could also be ext4's fault but I expect it to be fixed soon.. doesn't seem such a huge problem
<Sylar_> danielrmt: do i have to take out the ones already on there?
<losher> evantandersen_: from the path in your patchfile, you need to be in /usr/src when you issue the command.
<piroko> Buttons840: x-chat for GUI, irssi for scriptable command-line. (I prefer irssi)
<GamesMedic> my problem is I cannot find the application in the file system. Whaere is it?
<evantandersen_> losher same error!!!!
<piroko> Buttons840: But if you are new to IRC, do x-chat
<danidanko_> anyone? ubuntu software tab missing in software sources
<repnop> so anyone had issues with the binary nvidia driver and sometimes window content not being refreshed? or am i the only one.
<keith_> MaT-dg: Yeah, I'll be patient. Thanks.
<losher> evantandersen_: pastebin it...
<Sylar_> danielrmt: nope, drag and drop doesn't work on it
<Sylar_> danielrmt: it's the same thing as the bar on the bottom of ubuntu, it just has graphics
<trave> hey guys, ever since i upgraded from 8.4 to 9.1, my rapache application locks up when I try to make any changes... ideas?
<repnop> i open firefox with about 14 windows and i have to resize them to get the windows to refresh
<mimiloon> chrome_: can you please help me in doing this because i'm completely lost
<danielrmt> Sylar_: when you right click the dock, what options appear in the menu? i can't help very much with this
<Sylar_> trave: 9.1?
<losher> repnop: not seen anyone else say that since 9.04 came out. Tried a google search?
<freaky_t> hi all. how can I automatically put some iptable commands at startup? because those are needed for some network statistics ... ?
<Sylar_> General, Applets, Launchers, Themes
<evantandersen_> losher http://pastebin.ca/1408000
<trave> er, is it 9.01 ? :]  Jaunty Jackalope :]
<Sylar_> trave: 9.04
<trave> ah, k. gotta get my versions down.
<Magician> hello
<Spirits-Sight> does any one know if the latest mythtv for ubuntu support netflix stream and also close captioning
<trave> :D
<repnop> losher: haven't really seen anything yet, first time i've ever seen such a thing happen, switched from fc10 hehe
<Sylar_> trave: 9 - 2009 year .04 - april
<repnop> clean install
<piroko> keith_: I can view and empty my trash from nautilus just fine
<trave> ah, that makes it easy
<evantandersen_> trave no 9 stands for the year, (2009), 4 stands for the month released - (April 4 Month)
<MaT-dg> keith_: you could temporarely put a shortcut to /home/<username>/.local/share/Trash/files in your 'places' in nautilus
<evantandersen_> ninja'd
<trave> thats a good method
<judgepg> freaky_t: create an executable script and make a symbolic link on your runlevel in /etc/rcX.d/
<keith_> piroko: Are you using 64-bit on ext4?
<losher> evantandersen_: so what d'you see if you type 'ls -l linux-source-2.6.27/drivers/hwmon/it87.c' ?
<Sylar_> danielrmt: can you show me a link to a ss of the one you use?
<keith_> MaT-dg: I thought about it... I will do that if it becomes an issue.
<piroko> keith_: Hmm... 32-bit on ext4
<piroko> Sorry
<trave> has anyone else heard of issues using rapache after upgrading?
<MaT-dg> keith_: then rename it to 'trash' and it almost the same thing..
<Sylar_> Does anyone else see this window on your taskbar that says launching http cache or something.... it been really freezing up my OS
<evantandersen_> losher -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 49818 2008-10-09 18:13 linux-source-2.6.27/drivers/hwmon/it87.c
<Magician> clean install will fix that
<trave> i uninstalled and reinstalled it through the Add/Remove tool
<GamesMedic> Nevermind... I figured it out.. Thanks
<MaT-dg> keith_: not the most elegant way.. but it works :)
<danielrmt> Sylar_: Avant is a good dock, I have used it some time ago. You can see about Docky here: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Docky
<keith_> piroko: I used 32 bit and had no problem. I am not sure if it is ext4 related, but 64 bit seems to be a factory.
<keith_> piroko: factor*
<Chris8> Help ANyone:  I've unchecked backport availability for synaptic, rebooted, ran Update Manager, and i'm STILL getting a greyed out update for Brasero that i can't check mark to download... why is this happening and what can i do?
<piroko> keith_: Yeah. I hope someone finds a fix
<piroko> keith_: I'll look at the code
<keith_> MaT-dg: Yeah, though I never access my Trash through nautilus browser, always by clicking on the trash applet. :p
<losher> evantandersen_: looks kosher. Must be something obvious. One more time, but with -p0 ...
<Sylar_> danielrmt: how can i get awm to do the same thing as donky
<Sylphid> could anyone tell me how i can install FireFox 2 on my jaunty system?
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<Sylar_> danielrmt: i mean docky lol
<piroko> Sylphid: First you must say why you want ff2 ;)
<Sylphid> piroko, web app wont work on 3
<danielrmt> Sylar_: you mean the search? I don't think you can
<Spirits-Sight> how can I play / stream netflix on my ubuntu system running 9.04
<Sylphid> piroko, required for a training class for work
<Sylar_> danielrmt: no i mean the drag and drop. like on awm it just shows me the windows already opened not icons so that i can open programs
<danielrmt> There should be a settings or properties somewhere
<keith_> Sylphid: Does it specifically say FF2? Or is what you are looking at just old?
<MaT-dg> Sylphid: what kind of a web app?
<Sylphid> piroko, its either ff2 in linux or a virtual machine with windows....
<Chris8> Help ANyone:  I've unchecked backport availability for synaptic, rebooted, ran Update Manager, and i'm STILL getting a greyed out update for Brasero that i can't check mark to download... why is this happening and what can i do?
<DASPRiD> ff2 is so not used anymore :X
<Sylphid> MaT-dg, webex v 8.0
<phantom---> how i install ubuntu desktop from kubuntu?
<Sylphid> MaT-dg, 8.5 works fine... but not available for this class
<evantandersen_> losher worked! Now, i have my C file, how do i compile it and replace my current version with this new version? or is that even nesseacary?
<Cycom> phantom---: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Sylar_> danielrmt: theres none. is docky avaliable threw synaptic. cause i didn't see it there i don't believe
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<fitzy> Chris8: I've just had same problem I upgraded it in synaptic no problems
<danielrmt> Sylar_: found it: http://wiki.awn-project.org/FAQ#How_do_I_add_launchers_to_the_bar.3F
<danielrmt> Sylar_: docky is only available for jaunty, the package is gnome-do (because Docky is only a theme for gnome do)
<keith_> Sylphid: You can download the .tar.gz from here: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-older.html
<piroko> Sylphid: You can run it directly with this archive: http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0.0.20&os=linux&lang=en-US
<phantom---> a word editor in kubuntu?
<piroko> O_O
 * piroko high-fives keith!
<Chris8> :fitzy: cool thanks... is there an autoupgrade in Synaptic or you hafta hand pick packs?  And does the annoying grey update go awayt? :P
<keith_> piroko: Tag team work. lol
<Sylar_> danielrmt: Thanks for that link daniel and yes i'm using jaunty, i just installed ubuntu for the first time yesterday.
<Sylar_> danielrmt: i switched from having opensuse 11 for a year now
<Sylar_> danielrmt: it was kde though
<danielrmt> Sylar_: hope you enjoy ubuntu
<losher> evantandersen_: uh, weren't there some instructions with the patch? Yes, you'll need to compile, either full kernel or a specific module, depending on what the patch is for. You need to look at the docs about compiling the kernel....
<Sylar_> danielrmt: so far yes, except that the os locked or frooze for some reason twice and it required a hard restart
<fitzy> Chris8: I did a quick search for it and marked it for upgrade
<danielrmt> Sylar_: you have to run this "awn manager" app to setup avant
<Sylar_> danielrmt: but i think it was ktorrents fault cause it happened while removing a torrent both times.
<Sylar_> danielrmt: yeah it's on the panel itself
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<Chris8> :fitzy there is an auto-upgrade in Synaptic... guess i'll be running that more often *sigh chucle sigh*
<danielrmt> ok
<Chris8> :fitzy thanks~~!!`
<fitzy> Chris8: np
<piroko> keith_: Are you an experienced linux user?
<danidanko_>  ubuntu software tab missing in software sources... has anyone seen this before?
<keith_> piroko: I have been using it for a few years, though I am always amazed at the new things I learn. :p
<piroko> keith_: Have you done any work with strace/gdb?
<Sylar_> danielrmt: thanks daniel its working now.
<danielrmt> nope
<keith_> piroko: I have used gdb/ddd
<DamsIndonesia> can anyone pm me why ubuntu is better then others ? i picking one distro but i dont know what to pick
<danielrmt> Sylar_: good
<losher> piroko: I've used them both. What are you trying to do?
<mizerydearia> I followed http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/#netatalk1 and set up avahi on a linux machine.  How can I use another linux machine to connect via avahi?
<piroko> losher: I was going to try to get keith_ to see if he could see anything unusual with nautilus that would cause it not to show stuff in the trash folder
<piroko> losher: Since I cannot produce the problem (32-bit here)
<losher> DamsIndonesia: for beginners I recommend Ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS
<PhotoJim> danielrmt: with respect, I think everyone here is likely to like Ubuntu.  sort of like asking Canadians if Canada is the best country (it is :) ).
<losher> piroko: Sorry, way out of my league...
<MTecknology> DamsIndonesia: because of an extremely helpful community, easy to approach devs, ease of use, a fun community, devs fight hard to manage every bug ever thrown at them instead of dismissing old, etc.
<mimo> bah
<DamsIndonesia> wow nice community and replays :)
<danielrmt> PhotoJim: but not that mac fanboy
<evantandersen> losher its a it8720 chipset patch, the mobos only started using it in Febuary. Its a new thing. its a file that sensors uses to check for compatible sensors.
<azlon> how can I run a script or command when I connect to the internet?
<elijah> What is the command to rename a folder?
<roadranger> elijah: mv
<MTecknology> azlon: hm?
<jz> DamsIndonesia: it's very easy to install, for one thing, the hard drive partitioner and GRUB are both very well implemented
<MTecknology> azlon: what are you trying to do?
<carrot> guys i'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 and i'm h aving an interesting problem -- whenever i try to open the select sources menu item it does the spinner/wait icon and then eventually fails to launch, no error
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop from synaptic in regular 9.04 ubuntu. but when i try to log in with my main user I get an error saying that my session lasted less than 10 seconds... and I can only log in with gnome on my main user. though I can use kde with another user. How can i fix this or see an error log? Thanks.
<elijah> roadranger: thanks now I remember
<nadie__> BAY BAY
<piroko> losher: Hehe. No problem. Thanks for offering :)
<MTecknology> ralmar: you need to pastebin .xsession-errors
<keith_> piroko: Oh, well... what would be involved? :-p
<Wicked> hmm why does vlc now open with 2 windows in 9.04? i like it with the video and controls in one window
<ubuntu> I used testdisk to recover a partition on a logical partition, I tell it to "write" the partition table, correct?
<danielrmt> ralmar: looks like there's something wrong in your user hidden config files for kde apps
<ralmar> mteknology, yeah thats the file i was looking for but cant find it...
<MTecknology> ralmar: are you showing hidden files?
<keith_> piroko: Would I have to hook into the running nautilus process?
<MTecknology> ctrl+h
<trave> one of my favourite bug fixes in 9.04, is that the alpha colour pallet no longer goes fubar when restoring from suspend :]
<ralmar> mtecknology, where is it?
<losher> DamsIndonesia: I've tried a lot of distros. Ubuntu is the easiest IMO, though other candidates are Suse and Mint. One big advantage is that any problems you are likely to have (and 8.04.2 is very stable, so hopefully you won't see many problems) have almost always been seen (and solved) by someone already if you google it
<danielrmt> got leave now. bye
<piroko> keith_: Using a window manager other than gnome, and firing up nautilus under gdb, setting a breakpoint at the function that reads file listings, and stepping through when it triggers :-/
<ralmar> MTecknology I mean in what directory is that error file supposed to be?
<MTecknology> ralmar: just sitting in your home directory
<carrot> Hi, I'm having a problem upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 -- when I try to run Administration->Software Sources, I get a spinner for awhile and then it fails to launch. What gives?
<ralmar> ok
<azlon> MTecknology: I want to run tor and pidgin when I connect to the internet, but I am on a netbook so I don't want to use resources unless I need to
<piroko> keith_: Sounds fun eh?
<gwangpa> hola
<losher> evantandersen_: yes, I googled it. Safest is to assume you need to build a whole kernel. It's not hard, but there are lots of steps, so best to google a howto
<carrot> ^^ this is for a user I just created, and added to the 'admin' group
<MTecknology> azlon: so don't run them unless you connect to the internet
<carrot> any ideas for me?
<keith_> piroko, a little. Do you know what I might be looking for?
<MTecknology> azlon: You can use bum to make tor not start with the system
<sl0wiam> I've got a new Dell XPS1330, fresh install of 9.04 and my wireless adapter isn't showing up.... it'
<piroko> carrot: Try running sudo /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk from the terminal and see if any messages pop up
<MTecknology> !patience > carrot
<ubottu> carrot, please see my private message
<piroko> keith_: That's what I'm trying to find out now :)
<azlon> MTecknology: right, but is there a way to have them automatically start once I connect to a wireless network (or any internet source)
<ralmar> MTecknology here is the pastebin of the xsession error file (partial) http://pastebin.com/d5da13e96 thanks for the help
<keith_> piroko: Isn't there a way to debug a process while it is running? or would that not work in nautilus' case?
<jz> sl0wiam: my Dell laptop has a switch on the side of the computer that turns the wireless on/off, not sure if it's the same with desktops but first thing first is to check to make sure that it's set to ON, if it exists
<coleys> Whats better gDesklets or Screenlets. =o
<amseidler> I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html, and I've shared the folder on Ubuntu, but I don't know how to access it on Windows. Can anyone help?
<evantandersen> losher okay i'll do that. Just not tonight. Thanks for all the help.
<carrot> piroko: that runs fine without problems, it complains about python's gui api not being stable yet but nothing else
<wtl> waking up from sleep doesnt preserve my session. i go back to gdm. how do I file a bug using apport?
<MTecknology> azlon: you could create a script to check if a ping to google works and if not stop execution. but you'd have to run the script from cron and it would keep running and also need to test if things are already running...
<sl0wiam> jz: It's definitely on, I've had this issue since the Beta version of Ubuntu, I monkey'd around with it on Beta 2 until it worked but really hoped the final release had ironed out whatever bug I had
<amseidler> I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html, and I've shared the folder on Ubuntu, but I don't know how to access it on Windows. Can anyone help?
<bthomson_> are compiz prefs preserved 8.10->9.04?
<jz> sl0wiam: are you using the proprietary drivers
<z0x1c> bthomson_ my compiz prefs were preserved from 8.10 to 9.04
<amseidler> I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html, and I've shared the folder on Ubuntu, but I don't know how to access it on Windows. Can anyone help?
<azlon> MTecknology: hrmm... I'm still a newb... I was hoping there was an easier way. thanks anyway!
<coleys> MTecknology: Whats up?
<sl0wiam> jz: Yes, Broadcom STA Wireless drivers, they are enabled and it says they are in use but when I run ifconfig only my wired connection and lo show up
<krow__> i just downloaded a game with a  .run installer, how can i run it?
<amseidler> I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html, and I've shared the folder on Ubuntu, but I don't know how to access it on Windows. Can anyone help?
<sl0wiam> jz: wired is showing up as eth0
<jz> sl0wiam: that's the extent of my expertise, you might want to look up the specific wireless card's name in a google search
<MTecknology> coleys: hi
<IAmWill> the new netbook version of ubuntu.. is that good for any laptop.. or should i just run the desktop version?
<jz> amseidler: I can help you by telling you we heard you the first time
<bthomson_> thanks z0x1c
<coleys> MTecknology: Any problems?
<ralmar> MTecknology, any idea how to fix it?
<MTecknology> coleys: hu?
<MTecknology> ralmar: I'm looking
<piroko> keith_: Yes, you can. In that case you would do gdb /usr/bin/nautilus <pid of nautilus>
<amseidler> I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html, and I've shared the folder on Ubuntu, but I don't know how to access it on Windows. Can anyone help?
<piroko> keith_: I totally forgot about that
<ralmar> MTecknology thanks
<jz> IAmWill: i think the netbook version is specifically for low powered laptops which you don't intend to use for anything but web browsing
<coleys> MTecknology: Im not sure what your problem is "=p
<IAmWill> jz, thanks
<amseidler> I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html, and I've shared the folder on Ubuntu, but I don't know how to access it on Windows. Can anyone help?
<MTecknology> coleys: I never asked anything
<jz> amseidler, shut up
<virmin> amseidler - I get "Page not found" :(
<mimiloon> hi everybody, can any please help me in running multiple scripts with just one script; that is run script1 and script1 will start the script2 in one terminal and script3 in another
<coleys> MTecknology: Oh, im just crazy =/
<MTecknology> !patience > amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler, please see my private message
<MTecknology> !coc > jz
<ubottu> jz, please see my private message
<jz> lol
<z0x1c> bthomson_, np. I will add that both my desktop and my laptop retained all of my compiz prefs (despite the new features/defaults)
<jz> that's the third code of conduct warning i've received today
<gumby> can anyone help me with networking?
<virmin> mimiloon, use ";" between scripts?  Or, are you wanting to call the next if the preceeding succeeds?
<keith_> piroko: If it says "No debugging symbols found" does that mean I need the dbg package for nautilus?
<Sylar_> gumby what you need
<piroko> keith_: Yep
<Sylar_> gumby: what do you need?
<amseidler> I am using VirtualBox. How can I share files on my host, ubuntu, so I can access them on my guest, Windows XP?
<piroko> keith_: My email is obrien654j@gmail.com  Email me if you find anything potentially interesting, and I will email you with anything I find.
<MTecknology> !patience | amseidler
<ubottu> amseidler: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<piroko> Aw hell. That was supposed to be pm :P
<virmin> Hey amseidler
<keith_> piroko: Nice. I was just about to suggest e-mail as I need to get going soon.
<histo> amseidler: there is a folder you can enable for sharing perhaps people in #virtualbox  would be able to help more.
<amseidler> virmin: Yes?
<amseidler> histo: I've been on with them all day, I got no where
<mimiloon> virmin: i want script2 and script3 to start right away in two separate terminals
<carrot> piroko: you helped me fix my problem -- for some reason the tools won't launch via gnome-panel but they work just fine launching from the terminal -- thanks!
<virmin> On your XP VM's, share the folders, and in on VMware, allow networking
<keith_> piroko: I killed my nautilus session with gdb, lol. (Won't respond now as I expected to happen)
<MTecknology> amseidler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<piroko> keith_: Type "continue" from gdb
<histo> amseidler: I don't have vbox infront of me right now but there should be a little folder icon down by the bottom right of the window.  Then you can mount the folder in windows.
<piroko> keith_: Or "c"
<histo> amseidler: or follow the directions from MTecknology
<piroko> keith_: Unless you closed it :/
<keith_> piroko: I typed run without thinking and it wants to know if I want it to run from the beginning... would that restart nautilus? lol
<amseidler> histo: There is a folder
<piroko> keith_: Yes it would. Haha
<virmin> mimiloon - if there is no dependancy upon script1 for script2 to run - "script1; script2"
<histo> amseidler: see MTecknology link
<amseidler> histo: I am
<amseidler> In it right now
<keith_> piroko: This should be interesting, I have never tried debugging something in Ubuntu before.
<muzikjock58> can anyone help with madwifi in jaunty on an acer aspire one? im really getting frustrated. was working flawlessly for two days. now all of the sudden nothing wont connect. sees networks but seems dont want to find ip address. and wont connect ap. it sees everything and wont connect to it! please if anyone can i have jaunty on my acer aspire one. using sickboy kernel. why only work for two days and then nothing?
<keith_> piroko: Othere than my own programs that is
<carrot> piroko: ^^ thanks! i am now able to upgrade
<joelh> Hello I just loaded Ubuntu 9.04 on my Acer Aspire laptop and the cpu cooling fan is not turning on
<histo> joelh: whats the temp
<virmin> joelh - did it run on 8,10?
<joelh> how do I check it?
<joelh> 9.04 is a new install
<keith_> piroko: Is the dbg package the source?
<MTecknology> ralmar: what does "file /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier-kde.desktop" output?
<piroko> carrot: You are welcome
<piroko> keith_: No, it is a binary package with debugging symbols in it
<piroko> keith_: You don't have to do this you know. Only if you want to :)
<histo> joelh: try acpi -t in a terminal
<virmin> /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier-kde.desktop: ERROR: cannot open `/etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier-kde.desktop' (No such file or directory)
<ralmar> MTecknology the output is"/etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier-kde.desktop: ASCII text"
<keith_> piroko: Naturally. :-D
<joelh> kk
<piroko> keith_: Nautilus does a lot of crap. Prepare to be potentially overwhelmed
<MTecknology> ralmar: ls -l , not file , sorry
<dolo> does anyone here know how updats work?
<muzikjock58> also i would like to add. i have no encryption to worry about. i have everything open and still wont connect to wireless
<keith_> piroko: I figure it should be a good learning experience anyway
<piroko> keith_: That's the spirit!
<MTecknology> dolo: #ubuntu-motu
<virmin> Mtecknology - What's your issue?
<mimiloon> virmin: i have 8 scripts that need to be running at the same time and i don't want to use ";" every time in want to run the 8 scripts
<dolo> MTecknology: whats that?
<histo> joelh: or you can try cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM/temperture
<joelh> acpi not installed (yet) am apgetting now
<keith_> piroko: I can never seem to find source code in the repo...
<piroko> keith_: apt-get source <package>
<histo> joelh: used to be installed by default.
<MTecknology> dolo: that channel can help you if you want to know intricacies of updates
<MTecknology> virmin: what?
<piroko> keith_: It will unpack and patch the source into your current directory
<ralmar> MTecknology the output is"-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 263 2009-04-17 03:48 /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier-kde.desktop" Thanks
<joelh> currently 45 degrees c
<keith_> piroko: Nice. Hey, what is the difference between main server and server for the US?
<piroko> keith_: You mean the mirrors or what?
<keith_> piroko: When looking at the sources
<keith_> piroko: I guess it is a mirror, in which case there wouldn't be a difference, right?
<MTecknology> ralmar: how about ls -l ~/.dbus/session-bus
<virmin> Miloon - run them all through one script, e.g.
<virmin> #!/bin/bash
<virmin> ...
<piroko> keith_: Oh... Yeah. I wasn't following
<keith_> piroko: Repo sources that is. Hope I wasn't being confusing. :D
<piroko> keith_: You got it.
<ralmar> MTecknology think we found the problem output is "ls: cannot access /home/uman/.dbus/session-bus: Permission denied"
<joelh> My system has shut down twice since loading ubuntu
<jjgalvez> I'm having trouble connecting to a remote machine via VNC.  Apparently its an issue with compiz and the workaround is to turn compiz off.  My question is how can that be done remotely prior to connecting via vnc?
<virmin> Miloon - apols, write a script to call all of your scripts in succesion,
<keith_> piroko: Gotta run. I shall let you know if I find anything.
<histo> jjgalvez: can you ssh to the machine
<MTecknology> ralmar: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/
<whowha> hi, in ubuntu 9.04 i'm forced to have a screensaver because there is no "none" option. how do i get no screensaver?
<MTecknology> ralmar: replace user of course
<piroko> keith_: k. Good luck
<histo> whowha: uncheck the activate when idle
<amseidler> MTecknology: I've followed the Tutorial you've given me and I am getting an error that the file exists
<whowha> histo: cool, thanks :D
<jjgalvez> histo: yes, and I tried metacity --replace after sshing in but that didn't work
<ralmar> MTecknology, ok will replace user with my username
<virmin> OMG is that time, my server's started mailing me with output! :O
<histo> jjgalvez: killall compiz
<MTecknology> amseidler: on which step?
<amseidler> MTecknology: #1
<histo> cf
<muzikjock58> can anyone help with madwifi in jaunty on an acer aspire one? im really getting frustrated. was working flawlessly for two days. now all of the sudden nothing wont connect. sees networks but seems dont want to find ip address. and wont connect ap. it sees everything and wont connect to it! please if anyone can i have jaunty on my acer aspire one. using sickboy kernel. why only work for two days and then nothing?
<MTecknology> amseidler: then continue on
<MTecknology> amseidler: if a file exists, you can't create it
<jjgalvez> histo: ok let me try that
<ralmar> MTecknology, so would it be sudo chown -R user:MYUSERNAME /home/MYUSERNAME/ or sudo chown -R MYUSERNAME:MYUSERNAME /home/MYUSERNAME/ ?
<histo> muzikjock58: are you sure you need madwifi what type of card do you have?
<amseidler> MTecknology: And on step #2, in windows, I get an error that the the device is in use
<MTecknology> ralmar: the second
<muzikjock58> ar2425
<muzikjock58> its on an acer aspire one
<sthistle> Hi. Just want to say that you guys ROCK. I have the Acer Aspire One, downloaded the netbook remix and it works! That you all very much!
<histo> ralmar: its username:group that you are setting
<muzikjock58> model zG5
<MTecknology> amseidler: your host is ubuntu and your guest is xp, right?
<ralmar> MTecknoly thanks, will try it then logout and try to login with kde, will let you know
<MTecknology> ralmar: g'luck
<histo> ralmar: defautl install your group is the same as your username though.
<amseidler> MTecknology: yes
 * virmin sleep
<muzikjock58> its worked flawlessly for two days on unencrypted network, now wont attach to ap
<dolo> how do i make link to my home folder on the desktop?
<MTecknology> amseidler: continue on then :)
<amseidler> MTecknology: K
<histo> dolo: right click on the desktop
<MTecknology> amseidler: after the second command in the first block you'll need to reboot the vm. vm should actually be off when you run it
<amseidler> oops
<dolo> histo: ... and then
<amseidler> MTecknology: had it on
<ralmar> MTecknology, output was chown: cannot access `/home/MYUSERNAME/.gvfs': Permission denied
<chris81> heya room... having problems finding a good DVD ripper... suggestions or a channel?
<MTecknology> ralmar: did you use sudo to run that?
<jjgalvez> histo: killal compiz gives me compiz: no process killed
<amseidler> MTecknology: There we go. No error. Left it on by accident :)
<phantom---> how do i install the new wine version?
<amseidler> MTecknology: Going on to second step
<ralmar> MTecknology, yes... it took a long time to show me that output though...
<vilemaxim> chris81: I haven't tried any yet, but I listen to a good review from the linux action show.  Cannot remember any of them
<MTecknology> ralmar: just sudo rm -r the thing. It's not usually important and will be recreated
<amseidler> ralmar: You do not need to type out his whole name - just type in mt and press tab - the rest will be auto filled out
<vilemaxim> chris81: best I can do :(
<Champain> When I open a program through Wine, like Steam or uTorrent I get this window called wine system tray, Why does this happen and how do I fix it. everything went to the notification area before my last restart.
<chris81> VileMaxim: thanks... yeah i already downloaded the "best" 2 rippers... Brasero is actually asking me to insert a disc that isn't copyrighten :P
<amseidler> MTecknology: Getting an error in CMD. Says local file is in use
<amseidler> MTecknology: Continue anyways?
<ralmar> amseidler wow that was useful, thanks.ON what irc clients does that work? Im on xchat and it works fine
<MTecknology> amseidler: probably
<amseidler> ralmar: Not sure, I know it works on pidgin - that's what I'm using
<amseidler> MTecknology: Okay
<amseidler> MTecknology: error in Terminal: mount: mount point mountpoint does not exist
<Sylar_> Does ubuntu 9.04 already come with a compiler?
<MTecknology> amseidler: actually, I don't think I like that guide, I might rewrite it
<vilemaxim> chris81: odd, FOSS developers helping IP.  doesn't seem like there job.
<MTecknology> amseidler: start up the vm, I'll walk you through it
<amseidler> MTecknology: It's started up
<raylu> i'm having some trouble getting xmonad to work
<dtchen> Sylar_: you can sudo apt-get install build-essential right from the install medium
<jjgalvez> histo: ok killall compiz.real killed it, but left me with no window manager
<g4lv4tr0n> how can i chown a drive ?
<dtchen> raylu: what sort of trouble?
<g4lv4tr0n> chown with user priv
<MTecknology> amseidler: I'm compiling the driver...
<amseidler> MTecknology: K
<raylu> dtchen: i can run xmonad after starting my wm with no trouble, but starting it up at login is not working
<Sylar_> dtchen: i don't understand
<vilemaxim> g4lv4tr0n: what are you tyring to do?
<joelh> MTecknology: my monitor backlight keeps flashing to "dim" and some apps cause it to stay dim?
<raylu> dtchen: one second
<dtchen> Sylar_: meaning: it's not physically installed, but you can easily install it
<dolo> can i get a link to that page that tells u how to make the trash icon empty
<chris81> Vilemaxim: it was asking for plugins, which i couldn't find and expect (hope) are on their way
<jjgalvez> how can I issue metacity --replace on a remote machine via ssh
<g4lv4tr0n> all files and folders are only accessable to root i need to chown * user
<dtchen> Sylar_: it's on the install medium if you use cd or dvd
<dolo> trash icon looks full but folder is empty
<_chun> How can I remove the names of specific desktop icons?
<dtchen> raylu: are you using GNOME with the new notification system?
<raylu> dtchen: ok. changing my session from .xinitrc to GNOME didn't work. and i think i am... i just installed
<ralmar> MTecknology,  thanks so much. I was able to log in with KDE (btw, I didnt touch that .gvfs folder, which was empty btw)
<piroko> Is there a way to change any libnotify options? Like themes and such?
<vilemaxim> g4lv4tr0n: it was probably mounting as root.  I forget the option, but you can mount it so users can access it.  If I'm unserstanding what you need right, you can get more information via man mount.  Does that help?
<saiki> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylu> other problems include: f1 won't unmap (even though it says it's unmapped in keyboard settings) and .Xmodmap won't get run on login, even though i told it to when prompted.
<dingleberry> How do i install java?
<vilemaxim> g4lv4tr0n: or did I miss something
<dtchen> raylu: ok, i recommend you do it the hackaround way, because if you use xmonad as your default wm (instead of compiz's or metacity), you'll encounter problems with the new notification system
<raylu> !java | dingleberry
<dingleberry> For firefox, i can't find any documentation on google
<ubottu> dingleberry: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<g4lv4tr0n> sudo chown -hR user /media/disk/
<dtchen> raylu: the hackaround way is to pkill compiz;xmonad& from a terminal/script
<g4lv4tr0n> seemed to work :)
<robert__> when I use Ubuntu on my ps3, then boot back into the ps3 partition, i get a server error and have to reset everything, including the modem. is there a way to prevent this?
<vilemaxim> g4lv4tr0n: yeah you can do that too.  Some filesystems will not let you do that.
<Shotgun> who needs help
<MTecknology> ralmar: congrats :)
<MTecknology> amseidler: k...
<rgs_> the disconnect option for Mobile Broadband is still broken in jaunty :(
<genii> Shotgun: Everyone. Some just won't admit it.
<MTecknology> amseidler: see those little monitors in the bottom right?
<rgs_> anybody with a mobile connection around to try to reproduce?
<joelh> Shotgun:  my display keeps flashing to dim
<rgs_> I have to hand-kill pppd
<amseidler> MTecknology: Yep
<x_> l
<MTecknology> amseidler: the folder icon to the right*
<amseidler> MTecknology: Mhm
<Magician> hello all
<rgs_> any NetworkManager experts around?
<Magician> anyone needs help let me know
<x_> n
<robert__> when I use Ubuntu on my ps3, then boot back into the ps3 partition, i get a server error and have to reset everything, including the modem. is there a way to prevent this?
<XtReMePoIsOn> Hey last night i upgraded my ubuntu theme etc, restarted and it was all working fine right... today after it being off overnight i turn it on and it loads up fine but once u type username and pass to login it only loads the background image and then nothing else.... what could i do to try get it working again? im new to linux so havn't tried any cmd base options
<Keypad> Hi, I am having problems with Amarok 2, I cant get any sound output.
<MTecknology> amseidler: right click that then click the + folder in the upper right
<rgs_> MagicDuck1: me, with NetworkManager
<rgs_> Magician: me, with NetworkManager
<joelh> and some apps force it to dim on 9. on my Acer aspire laptop
<Magician> ok what seems to be your problem with network manager
<amseidler> MTecknology: Next?
<rgs_> Magician: the disconnect option does nothing for Mobile Broadband connections,
<pieces> XtReMePoIsOn: I had that problem, I fixed it by deleting my home folder.
<Z3ro3X> Is there a ubuntu repo or at least pre-compiled package for the latest 2.6.29 kernel?
<MTecknology> amseidler: make folder path the one you want to share, (/home/username/share) then in the folder name box type the share name, (share)
<rgs_> Magician: I have to hand-kill pppd
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: I'm guessing that it a problem with your user configuration files.  to test this you can create another user and try logging in with that
<Magician> ok pm me we will work it out
<likwid> so i'm having an issue trying to get 9.04 with kernel 2.6.28.11 to boot up
<XtReMePoIsOn> um
<amseidler> Ok
<XtReMePoIsOn> deleting ur home folder
<amseidler> MTecknology: k
<likwid> but i have 9.04 with kernel 2.6.27.7 working fine
<MTecknology> amseidler: check Make Permanent - read-only if you want
<XtReMePoIsOn> im not all that keen to try that one
<verb3k> which KDE is better? 3.5 or 4?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: deleteing home will delete call you files
<amseidler> MTecknology: Done - next?
<unique> anyone here knows of any msn messenger that runs on the terminal?
<Gacker> verb3k, 4
<eseven73> !best | verb3k
<ubottu> verb3k: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MTecknology> amseidler: clikc ok, ok, start > right click my computer > map network drive
<amseidler> MTecknology: k, one sec
<verb3k> Gacker, I heard it is unstable and has less functionality than 3.5, is that true?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: I would create a new dir under you home dir... call it backup.  then mv all dot file... i.e. mkdir ~/backup; mv ~/.* backup
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: How do i create another user/pass in terminal? Cause obviously with my current setup i cant do much :/
<pieces> XtReMePoIsOn:  there are certain folders in there that you can delete but I can't remeber but with some simple googling you can probably find it.
<MTecknology> amseidler: Drive is w/e letter - then folder is \\vboxsvr\share (or whatever you made the share name)
<MTecknology> amseidler: click finish and you're done
<vilemaxim> control + atl + f1
<jerbear> what's the best way to capture an image from my webcam?
<amseidler> MTecknology: I'm getting an error - typing now
<piroko> unique: gtmess
<amseidler> MTecknology: shared folder path is not absolute
<eseven73> !info cheese > jerbear
<MTecknology> amseidler: like I said... /home/user/share
<eseven73> !info cheese
<piroko> unique: centericq as well
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<MTecknology> amseidler: full path name
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: control + alt + F1   try login in that way.  sudo adduser
<brandon_> How can i get Ubuntu Studio without downloading the .iso file ( i dont have a blank disk
<amseidler> MTecknology: I name it share?
<amseidler> MTecknology: It is a full path
<sooki> i upgraded my video card semi recently and X fails to boot, i've upgraded the nvidia drivers from the command line, but that didn't help, any guesses?
<MTecknology> amseidler: what did you type in what box? give me a screenshot
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: or just mv your . files
<unique> thanx
<radical> brandon_: You can use a thumbdrive.
<jackstraw_> hey is there a program for ubuntu that will convert avi files to dvd?
<Elite> Hey guys is there a way I can back up all my install?
<genii> !info ubuntustudio-desktop | brandon_
<brandon_> radical: What is thumbdrive
<ubottu> brandon_: ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<radical> Elite: What do you mean by that?
<likwid> any ideas on how i can get the newest kernel to run?
<verb3k> which KDE is better? 3.5 or 4? I heard that 4 is unstable and has less functionality than 3.5. Is that true?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: if you can login through the the terminal, it's more than likly your dot files
<amseidler> MTecknology: screen shot would take too long. I typed in:
<radical> USB kuy.
<srbaker> folks
<dtchen> likwid: which kernel? have you tried the ppa mainline builds?
<radical> key*
<srbaker> some packages are putting the 32-bit libs in /usr/lib32
<srbaker> some are not
<srbaker> ?
<likwid> kernel 2.6.28.11
<jdu> verb3k: kde 4.2.? are much more stable
<amseidler> MTecknology: Path: home/adam/music
<amseidler> name: music
<likwid> dtchen: i have no clue what ppa mainline builds are.
<jdu> verb3k: but in my experience still not quite perfect.
<Elite> radical, I mean I want to install debian on my server to have a GUI how can I backup my current install of ubuntu server in case I want to revert?
<MTecknology> amseidler: did you forget the / at the beginning of home?
<FloridaGuy> whats the faster file system
<amseidler> MTecknology: Yep
<MTecknology> amseidler: does it work when you add it?
<brandon_> radical: all i can find is the DVD Images
<mugen> Anyone has tips on speeding up image/flash loading in firefox?
<jdu> Elite: you could make an image of it and save the image to an external hard drive.
<verb3k> jdu, what about functionality? will I be missing anything in 4 that was available in 3.5? (even if slight)
<MTecknology> mugen: noscript
<Elite> jdu how do I do that?
<radical> Elite: you don't need to install debian to get a GUI.
<mugen> MTecknology: its strange because I use my T43 with windows xp and its blazing fast. I'm positive I have a decent connection and laptop.
<likwid> i had to add the line 'all_generic_ide' to the boot kernel line for kernel 2.6.27.7 but that line isn't working witht the new kernel
<radical> Elite: Is that your ownly reason for switching?
<mugen> MTecknology: could you explain more about noscript?
<amseidler> MTecknology: Ok, one sec
<radical> brandon_:  What exactly are trying to do ?
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim when its starting up it says invalid PGBK link or something similar... it doesn't say it for long but does this help explaining my prob?
<jdu> verb3k: there was a lot of functionality lost, like the ability to autohide the toolbar, but most of it is back (though I don't use kde enough to notice all the details
<MTecknology> mugen: it's a firefox addon
<amseidler> MTecknology: Done, what do I do now?
<jdu> Elite: how is your drive partitioned?
<dtchen> likwid: ah, i thought you meant the upstream vanilla (non-Ubuntu) ones, so i was confused regarding 2.6.28.11 (which doesn't exist, only 2.6.28.9 does)
<dtchen> likwid: i see that you mean 2.6.28-11.42-generic
<verb3k> jdu, I see, thanks for your time
<robert__> when I use Ubuntu on my ps3, then boot back into the ps3 partition, i get a server error and have to reset everything, including the modem. is there a way to prevent this?
<MTecknology> amseidler: read what I said above?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: never heard of that... is that after moving the dot files?
<brandon_> radical: i want to install Ubuntu Studio
<likwid> dtchen: yes the 2.6.28-11-generic isn't booting up
<jackstraw_> is there a program for ubuntu that will conver avi files to dvd so that I can watch it in a dvd player?
<MTecknology> amseidler: clikc ok, ok, start > right click my computer > map network drive
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: no ever since i woke up and started it up today
<brandon_> radical: i want to see what exactly it dose
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: or creating a new user?
<jdu> verb3k: however, I have used kde 4.2, and I would consider it an improvement.  kde 4.0 etc were definately not.
<MTecknology> amseidler: Drive is w/e letter - then folder is \\vboxsvr\share (or whatever you made the share name)
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: it says that and then something after but i cant see it cos it doesnt stay on the screen for more than a seccond
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: *Shrug*
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: even moving the homedir hasn't changed it... i login and theres just nothing on the screen at all
<amseidler> MTecknology: Attempting to connect
<janauss> does anyone know how to get nvidia softraid (dmraid) to play nice with grub?
<zack> dual monitor config on 9.04, nvidia drivers, using twinview. the second monitor is actually my tv (over hdmi), which is not always on. how to set ubuntu to open each new program/window only on the first screen? right now, each "confirm" dialog box appears on the tv, even if the operation is started on the first monitor - i.e. even shift-del on a file on the desktop (first) pops up the...
<zack> ...confirm dialog on the second monitor - which for the user looks like afreeze of the desktop, as one can not see on the turned off tv.
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: I think you would need to create a new home dir if you moved it.
<zack> i even moved the said dialog box on 1st monitor, confirmed, and was expecting that it'll remember, but - no luck
<MTecknology> janauss: idk, but if you don't get an answer in here after a while, #ubuntu-server might be able to better help you
<amseidler> MTecknology: Done
<Elite> jdu I don't remember how it is partitioned
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: ok ill try that but im sure that its something more ae :/
<amseidler> What do I do next?
<radical> Brandon, You can install the studio packages without removing anything.
<MTecknology> amseidler: if you followed what I said, you're done
<amseidler> MTecknology: Ok, how do I access it now?
<brandon_> radical: don't i need a blank CD to do that?
<amseidler> MTecknology: In computer, when I click on it, it tells me that it's unaccessable
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: could be, but if you are getting a different result after moving the home dir, we don't know how far we can go with a clean user
<MTecknology> amseidler: after you connected to it, a window should have popped up
<radical> No, you can do from snyaptic or whatever it's called.
<MTecknology> amseidler: did it connect or throw an error?
<radical> Elite: just install the gnome desktop or xfce if you want to go light.
<jdu> Elite: one way is to use dd then.  So you can do:  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/harddisk.img bs=2k
<amseidler> MTecknology: Threw an error, getting now
<jdu> Elite: you could also pipe that through tar to compress it if you wanted.
<brandon_> yeah but i will half to download them in parts right?
<jdu> Elite: then later you could restore the image.
<MTecknology> amseidler: what did you use for your network path?
<amseidler> 'refers to location that's unavailable'
<amseidler> z:
<XtReMePoIsOn> invalid PBLK length
<amseidler> MTecknology: z:
<XtReMePoIsOn> is what it says
<MTecknology> amseidler: and??
<raylu> dtchen: i fixed the problem by setting the windowmanager variables in gconf to "xmonad" instead of "/usr/bin/xmonad" and adding a /home/raylu/.local/share/applications/xmonad.desktop
<XtReMePoIsOn> just after the boot screen starts
<MTecknology> amseidler: what did you use for your network path?
<brandon_> radical: yeah but i will half to download them in parts right?
<Roy_M> Hi can someone help me diagnose a printing problem. Basically I am having trouble setting up ptinting through a M$ print queue server. I can print using some applications such as Open office and KDE's okular however I cannot print from ubuntu's default pdf reader or from firefox. I am thinking that this mught be becuase some applications print through samba and some use cups. Perhaps I have samba setup correctly but not cups?
<stiffler> Anyone know how to get windows games to work on Ubuntu?
<amseidler> MTecknology: \home\adam\music
<stiffler> Kinda new to Linux
<MTecknology> amseidler: .......
<Roy_M> stiffler, try wine
<MTecknology> amseidler: Drive is w/e letter - then folder is \\vboxsvr\share (or whatever you made the share name)
<brandon_> stiffler: why would you wan't to do that?
<radical> Brandon, no, I believe you can download the whole package.
<g4lv4tr0n> how can i zero my unused drive ?
<genii> !appdb | stiffler - also see !wine
<ubottu> stiffler - also see !wine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<stiffler> how do i install?
<amseidler> MTecknology: then I used \vboxsvr\drivemusic
<jdu> Elite,  gzip might be better than tar.  So perhaps:  http://www.linuxweblog.com/dd-image
<Elite> jdu: is it possible to save my samba config only rather than the entire system setup?
<alex_mayorga> any known problems with Intel Corporation 82830 CGC video card?
<brandon_> stiffler: you can try wine but i would recommend using Crossover pro
<jdu> Elite: sure, find and save smb.conf
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: cat /dev/zeros > /location/on/device
<verb3k> jdu, thank you :)
<genii> stiffler: Crossover is not free, just so you know
<radical> brandon_: install this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: Asus motherboards?
<g4lv4tr0n> MTeck will this clear any if existing rootkits too ?
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: ok, ive moved my /home/glenn dir and then done a mkdir glenn in the homedir, restarted and logged in but it just loads a blank screen after a login and nothing on it and nothing happening. I cannot understand what would have caused this as all i have done out of the ordinary is install a new theme and then shutdown for the night, booted up today and got this issue...
<jdu> verb3k: didn't really help
<jdu> verb3k: much
<Sylar_> is there a program for linux that does the same as vso convertxtodvd
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: huh?
<voss> Im running my quad core on a PC-chips motherboard :)
<brandon_> radical: ah thank you.
<radical> You're welcome.
<SDragon> hi!
<SDragon> how can I rediscover the list of connected devices to the system?
<Rilt> what is the name of the package that contains the manpages on ubuntu?
<MTecknology> !info chkrootkit | g4lv4tr0n
<ubottu> g4lv4tr0n: chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-9 (jaunty), package size 291 kB, installed size 820 kB
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: does glenn own the new home dir?
<g4lv4tr0n> if i zero the drive then this should clear all partitions including rootkits and hidden parts ???
<raylu> !find manpages
<ubottu> Found: manpages, manpages-dev, asr-manpages, erlang-manpages, freebsd-manpages (and 25 others)
<raylu> Rilt: ^
<jdu> Elite: I rarely image my disks for the very reason that it easier just to copy certain files.
<MTecknology> amseidler: read what I wrote again.. you're closer
<raylu> Rilt: you probably want the development ones? manpages-dev
<Rilt> thanks
<Rilt> raylu: ok :)
<genii> !info devede | Sylar_
<ubottu> Sylar_: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<terrestre> is brasero slow?
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: i havnt done anything other than a mkdir if that answers ur ?
<Xaeij> /server irc.swiftirc.net -j #linux
<MTecknology> terrestre: fast as anything else
<Xaeij> o
<Xaeij> fck
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn:  ls -l /home
<amseidler> MTecknology: How am I closer? I put \\vboxsvr\drivemusic
<Sylar_> genii: does it do the same exact thing? like i can convert to 16:9 ration for widescreen and it encodes to video ts and stuff
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: who owns  /home/glenn
<g4lv4tr0n> is crossover pro better than cedega ?
<brandon_> Xaeij: Dont Spam!
<MTecknology> amseidler: what did you type in the second box, under /home/user/music ?
<g4lv4tr0n> i already use wine for wow
<tuxFan> so I buy this smartphone with linux based google Android,  Plug it to my Jaunty Box and working like a champ, fspot +rhythmbox FTW!
<jdu> Elite: must go..., sorry
<Sylar_> genii: cause i have DeVeDe but i don't see any option for those settings.
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: same as root dir
<amseidler> MTecknology: Oh, I typed in drivemusic
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: so i imagine thats owner.
<terrestre> do you prefere brasero over k3b?
<genii> Sylar_: Ratio conversions, etc not likely. For that you want to use something like ffmpeg
<vilemaxim> sudo chown -R glenn /home/glenn
<MTecknology> amseidler: double check your typed them exactly the same
<radical> Elite: What are you trying to do ?
<janauss> is there a script that will autogenerate grubs menu.lst?
<Sylar_> genii: can i run vso convertxtodvd on crossover or wine?
<raylu> janauss: update-grub
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: sudo chown -R glenn /home/glenn   then retry logging into the gui
<Rilt> raylu: Hmm that didn't seem to work, I installed both manpages and manpages-dev
<genii> Sylar_: For that check Wine project's appdb
<genii> !appdb > Sylar_
<ubottu> Sylar_, please see my private message
<janauss> ty
<XtReMePoIsOn> um
<raylu> Rilt: it might be manpages-posix-dev
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: CHOWN invalid user /R
<SDragon> okay, more concrete question:
<amseidler> MTecknology: Getting the same error. It's getting late my time. I'm gonna go. thanks so much for your help
<raylu> Rilt: yep. i just installed it and got fopen
<Rilt> raylu: hmm I did too but it still says "-bash: man command not found"
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: glenn is your user right?
<MTecknology> amseidler: maybe it'll make sense when you wake up :)
<XtReMePoIsOn> sorry that was my mistake i had a / not a - before R
<DonDoitle> !chrontables
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrontables
<XtReMePoIsOn> just bebooting.
<DonDoitle> :/
<SDragon> I have a VPS running at a hosting place, where they have only recently introduced SWAP to the VPSs; however, my linux was installed before that. how can I detect, whether the swap has been added to my VPS, and what it's name is?
<MTecknology> DonDoitle: question?
<Sylar_> genii: where can i download ffmpeg from?
<raylu> Rilt: uh... run "which man"
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: the -R means recursive
<stiffler> but how do i install? do i need other programs to do it cuz when i try to run intallwine it doesnt do anything
<DonDoitle> Just trying to learn about how to use Chron tables in Unix/Linux. Chron Table search on google seems to come up with a ton of lists of chronological tables from government branches
<Rilt> raylu: no output?
<Magician> stiffler
<Magician> pm me
<genii> Sylar_: The standard repositories. The Medibuntu repositories may have some more enhanced version, if you have those already set up
<Elite> jdu: if I wanted to backup my samba config file to /media/sdc1 how would I do that?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: if it is not the users dot files we should get the same error that you got before.
<raylu> Rilt: that's... strange you shouldn't be missing man
<MTecknology> DonDoitle: this is helpful to me a lot - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<MTecknology> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<raylu> Rilt: it's usually at /usr/bin/man
<radical> Elite: if you're on server you've got to mount it first.
<chico> what is best site of free hosting without banner or publicy?
<DonDoitle> aha lright thanks
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: ok it logged in this time, with a new background image and sound on login.... although it loads no top/bottom bars or anything it just loads the background image and nothing more.
<Rilt> raylu:  doesnt exist :P
<Rilt> raylu: this is a fresh install from a linode vps
<eseven73> !ot | chico
<ubottu> chico: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: any error messages?
<Elite> radical, its always mounted at start up
<PleaseHelp> Is YUM not for ubuntu?
<eseven73> PleaseHelp, nope
<XtReMePoIsOn> APT authentication error
<raylu> PleaseHelp: nope. yum is for rpms. apt is for debs
<raylu> Rilt: i'd reinstall manpages, then. just "manpages"
<chico> ubottu, it's for ubuntu topics web
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MTecknology> chico: it's still offtopic for this channe;
<eseven73> chico, it's still offtopic
<radical> Oh, nevermind then.
<chico> ok
<PleaseHelp> raylu, if something says to set up yum add this... where do I put that?
<eseven73> stop that MTecknology get out of my head ;)
<Stepan1> Just updated to 9.04.  I noticed that one of the things the setup said it will remove is cups-pdf.  I think this happened last upgrade also.  Any reason why cups-pdf is removed?
<MTecknology> eseven73: ({)
<MTecknology> Stepan1: obselete most likely
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: in the gui hit Atl + F2  if you get a prompt  type in nautilus
<raylu> PleaseHelp: you probably shouldn't be using that tutorial, then. but it'd be aptitude install
<trey__> does any one no how i can reinstall ubuntu
<Sylar_> how can i get amorak to play my music?
<rantic> Hi everyone, I just downloaded the installer for Regnum online and am having troubles installing/compiling?
<DonDoitle> Would 01 * * * * /somecommand run the command every minute?
<raylu> Sylar_: you need to be more specific about what's wrong
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: as the login?
<Stepan1> MTecknology: how does setup determine that?  I installed it for a reason.
<MTecknology> trey__: put a cd in and boot and install?
<trey__> ok
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: did it log you out?
<Sylar_> raylu: i go to open media and i select the mp3 i wanna listen to and nothing happens
<MTecknology> Stepan1: I'd just reinstall after it removes
<Elite> radical, how would I do that then? mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /media/sdc1?
<PleaseHelp> raylu, confused guess I am going to have to learn about ym, strange ive never came across it before
<raylu> Sylar_: i'd install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<XtReMePoIsOn> ctrl + alt f2 opens a login screen
<radical> yeah, that should work.
<raylu> Sylar_: or kubuntu, if you're on that
<Stepan1> MTecknology: ay ay ay
<Sylar_> raylu: will do
<raylu> PleaseHelp: why? you're on ubuntu so you don't need to use yum
<Sylar_> raylu: i'll get back to you with the results
<raylu> PleaseHelp: *shouldn't/can't use yum
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: in the gui   alt + f2 (no ctrl)
<majnoon> how tell what version ubuntu you using ??
<trey__> its working fine its just i want a frash install
<eseven73> !apt | PleaseHelp
<ubottu> PleaseHelp: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<raylu> majnoon: lsb_release -a
<XtReMePoIsOn> ok sorry
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: if gnome is running at all, you should get a run dialog
<evalsaidem> How can I find out what addresses apt is looking at for repo?
<MTecknology> raylu: it's possible to use alien to convert an rpm to deb - but it's a bad idea. Don't do it
<trey__> how con i reinstall it without it deleting my files
<evalsaidem> I can't seem to get anything installed via apt
<rantic> Could anyone help me? I'm trying to install a .bin file
<raylu> MTecknology: you meant to give that to PleaseHelp
<XtReMePoIsOn> alt + f2 has no response, vilemaxim
<raylu> rantic: this wouldn't happen to be a video driver, would it?
<MTecknology> PleaseHelp: it's possible to use alien to convert an rpm to deb - but it's a bad idea. Don't do it
<Sylar_> raylu: it wont let me, it says it conflicts with other software installed.
<PleaseHelp> raylu for some reason I thought you were saying I did need it, glad I am not tripping
<raylu> Sylar_: can you show me the output?
<MTecknology> PleaseHelp: if you absolutely must have yum, perhaps debian type distros aren't for you ;)
<Sylar_> raylu: doesn't show me
<shallwe> hi guys
<mstone> hello i was wondering if any one could help get more than 2 work spaces
<Keypad> Can some body help me, im having problems with the new amarok since upgrading to 9.04
<shallwe> ubuntu 9.04 x86 suports 4gb of ram?
<raylu> Sylar_: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<rantic> raylu: It's an mmorpg I found for linux, the file is a .bin and despite trying to follow this guide http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/64958-how-install-software-linux.html#post344062 it didn't work
<evalsaidem> It seems to look at this ip and never gets anywhere... 91.189.88.140
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: hmmm... drop down to the command line again. sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop-environment
<Sylar_> raylu: ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> the video on my laptop is completely broken after the update to jaunty, can anyone help please?
<raylu> Sylar_: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<trey__> rantic type this into the trem (gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic)
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: seems like your missing stuff
<MTecknology> vilemaxim: as much as I love aptitude, support is better given suggesting apt-get
<PleaseHelp> MTecknology, I don't need to use YUM, the site I am on kinda threw it in the mix and didn't separate the difference so I was just checking in
<rantic> trey_: ok?
<mstone> hello i was wondering if any one could help get more than 2 work spaces
<Elite> is it better to try and install a gui server or to do a complete reinstall?
<MTecknology> vilemaxim: people tend to get less confused :P
<raylu> Elite: "gui server?"
<evalsaidem> how can I figure out what version of ubuntu I am running
<MTecknology> raylu: a server doesn't usually have a gui
<eseven73> !version | evalsaidem
<mstone> hello i was wondering if any one could help get more than 2 work spaces(cube affect)
<ubottu> evalsaidem: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<piroko> mstone: Bottom right corner, workspace icon thingy, right click, preferences
<radical> Elite, just add the desktop package...gnome-desktop I think.
<PleaseHelp> evalsaideum System> About
<MTecknology> Elite: a server doesn't usually have a gui
<MTecknology> raylu: sorry
<raylu> heh
<anzo> hey all is there there anyone here who can help me with xubuntu
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: am i doing anything after this install?
<evalsaidem> ubottu: thanks ... looks like jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<radical> anzo, I've used it in the past.
<alex_mayorga> evalsaidem: more /etc/lsb-release in a CLI
<Magician> mtecknology>>  installing a gui in a sever edition is easy. I am running server and I have gui and totally customized
<vilemaxim> MTecknology: I haven't noticed that problem.  I'll try considering that.
<trey__> tell me what happened
<MTecknology> anzo: #xubuntu
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: or just a reboot
<raylu> MTecknology: why apt-get over aptitude?
<evalsaidem> I wonder if there is something wrong with my sources.list file....
<Magician> apt-get is a easier command
<Magician> acceses the rep easier
<blacky> hey guys--im using ubuntu 9.04. my sound worked fine after installation. the only problem im having, is that i can only have 1 program that uses sound open at a time. how do i fix this? example: if i watch a youtube video, then pause the video, and play a song in amarok, amarok wont play it'll say it cant access the nvidia sound driver. so i have to close firefox, then do it
<blacky> its really annoying
<raylu> Magician: easier than aptitude?
<MTecknology> raylu: sometimes users get confused when they see apt-get in tutorials, but are told to use aptitude
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: I missed something   "or just reboot"
<Elite> radical, how can I make it install from the cd?
<admin_masu3701> is there a way to turn off a remote computer if you know it IP address?
<Magician> yes easier and more efficent
<MTecknology> I prefer aptitude
<XtReMePoIsOn> lol
<MTecknology> more robust
<veovis> raylu: it's easier to explain over the internet that you should type a command then follow a gui
<RedSocrates> I thought aptitude had better dependency resolution
<raylu> MTecknology: and sometimes users are confused when they see aptitude but are told to use apt-get...
<trey__> rantic tell me what happened
<radical> Elite, add your cd to your sources list and then install.
<raylu> veovis: ... right. i said apt-get and aptitude... both are clis
<MTecknology> raylu: most guides use apt-get though
<mstone> the wat
<raylu> Magician: why is that?
<raylu> MTecknology: but i feel aptitude is more user-friendly
<vilemaxim> MTecknology: but you loose you cool aptitude tracking of packages install
<raylu> RedSocrates: afaik, aptitude removes packages if they're no longer needed
<mstone> piroko how do i get cube affect
<Sylar_> raylu: it still doesn't play my mp3s
<raylu> RedSocrates: what vilemaxim said.
<RedSocrates> Right
<evalsaidem> does anyone have jaunty server installed
<RedSocrates> One of the reasons I like aptitude
<Magician> the command was set to use with ubuntu
<MTecknology> raylu: vilemaxim: I agree, I was just focusing on user confusion :P
<Magician> the newer versions
<raylu> Sylar_: hrm. ok, we'll install the rest of ubuntu-restricted-extras, then. sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trey__> rantic tell me what happened
<MTecknology> like apt vs yum  :P
<Thurin1> Let's say I want to try KDE4 on Ubuntu what do I install kde-desktop? - or kde4-desktop?
<Magician> it is way the code is written
<Vague> Isn't there a way to show the list of those internet connectors, like eth0?
<mstone> piroko how do i get cube affect
<MTecknology> Thurin1: 8.10 or 9.04?
<raylu> Magician: i don't think you have a clue as to what you're talking about
<Thurin1> MTecknology: 9.04
<Magician> ok
<Yopu> ahoy gurus, newbie here when it comes to shell and shell-scripts, can i pipe the output of the "pidof" command to a renice command. halp
<vilemaxim> MTecknology: I agree that should be the focus in a room like this
<raylu> Magician: both are frontends to apt and are for managing debs
<Elite> radical shere are the sources?
<Magician> I run 9.04 server with gnome desktop and host 18 websites but i don know what i am talking about
<MTecknology> vilemaxim: kubuntu-desktop
<jjgalvez> how can I run metacity --replace on a remote machine via ssh
<raylu> Magician: obviously not. you run a server with gnome :P
<likwid> quick question, how do i open menu.lst so i can edit it and save?
<vilemaxim> MTecknology: ?
<Thurin1> MTecknology: Do I do the same thing as well? - kubuntu-desktop?
<radical> I believe they are in /etc/sources or something like that.  Can someone else confirm that?  it might be /etc/sources/source or something like that.
<MTecknology> Thurin1: that was for you
<Magician> just to give me a desktop enviroment for personal use to
<Thurin1> And I remove it the same way? or .. piece by piece
<raylu> radical: /etc/apt/sources.list
<radical> I'm not on an ubuntu box, so I can't be certain.
<MTecknology> vilemaxim: sorry
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: what happened?
<mstone> piroko how do i get cube affect
<likwid> whats the line to edit menu.lst and to have it save?
<radical> Elite, check out raylu .
<MTecknology> grr - usually I type in the wrong window - not type the wrong nick
<vilemaxim> I know the proboem
<raylu> cursed auto-completion, eh?
<vilemaxim> problem
<joanki123> hi i'm unable to play audio cds with my newly upgraded 8.04
<joanki123> can anyone tell me why this might be?
<g4lv4tr0n> MTecknology: if i dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb will this erase MBR too ???
<evalsaidem> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.140) down....I can seem to sudo apt-get install irssi from this address....
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: hmm, i did uninstall quite a bit of 'evolution' things from synaptic last night maybe somehow that deleted the gnome files
<Yopu> anyone? piping pidof to renice?
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: ya - but add a bs= and the length - keep it from doing infinity and going slow
<trey__> damn i need some weed
<eseven73> !ot | trey__
<ubottu> trey__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jb0nd38372> trey__,  me too
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: should i rm the homedir i made and replace the /home/glenn with the one i moved before if this gnome-desktopp
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: shouldn't of, but I'm not sure
<g4lv4tr0n> yea me too
<bododo> hi folks
<XtReMePoIsOn> -environment download fixes the problem?!
<rico_> Any on have tested BT4 tools package on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<trey__> ok but i dont realy care
<Elite> radical: I have added it yet it it still wants to connect to the server to dl it and I don't want it to
<eseven73> trey__, obviously
<MTecknology> !o4o > trey__
<ubottu> trey__, please see my private message
<raylu> Magician: wow... you run a server that you also use for yourself?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: not yet.... this is cleaner... we can move it back once you are back to normal
<raylu> Magician: that's even worse
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: oh... then yeah
<radical> Elite, you can always uncheck the other ones, Elite.
<Buttons840> How can I search my entire hard drive for a file?  I tried searching as root, but the search completed in about 2 seconds, which leads me to believe it didn't search everything?
<rico_> Any on have tested BT4 tools package on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<bododo> anyone can help me with ubuntu on an ibook G4 please? I'd like to emulate the osx right click using the trackpad
<raylu> Magician: also, i don't notice replys without my name in them
<Magician> not always depending on how you set it up
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: logout first
<g4lv4tr0n> MTeck if there a bs= {all} func
<jb0nd38372> trey__, you need to understand though that this channel is for suppotr and people needing help  I dont think an off the wall comment every now and again hurts much but please dont spam the channel consistently
<vilemaxim> Buttons840: locate filename
<vilemaxim> Buttons840: from the commandline
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: just in the command? cause i cant login/logout of the gnome as theres no buttons :/
<sabrina> anyone, please? :)
<sebsebseb> sabrina: hi what would you like help with?
<trey__> its called freedome of speech
<trey__> what i was doing
<eseven73> IRC is NOT a democracy
<trey__> oh and i can hack your bot
<Magician> dosen´t matter we are here to help people not argue
<veovis> trey__ IRC does not recognize the freedom of speech
<trey__> and crash thecen
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: I think I got confused where you were.  cotrol + alt + backspace
<Phil_26> I have a remote server but I don't know wich distribution it is running. All I know is that it use KDE 3.5. Is their any way to check which distribution is installed?
<sabrina> sebsebseb: I'd like to right click with an ibook G4's trackpad with ctrl+tap
<veovis> ah too late
<trey__> the cen
<evalsaidem> can anyone ping us.archive.ubuntu.com.....
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: in the gui
<sebsebseb> sabrina: with Ubuntu installed on it?
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: just do something like bs=1024
<jb0nd38372> trey__, also there is respect for what others want, if you dont respect others wishes then, well, that says something about your personality in general and how other people preceive you
<sabrina> sebsebseb: yes
<trey__> but i love ubuntu so i wont
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: that will force X to reload
<raylu> evalsaidem: run "host us.archive.ubuntu.com" and you'll realize there are multiple servers
<veovis> okay people, stop feeding the troll
<g4lv4tr0n> MTecknology: is there a bs={all} func ???
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: wait to move home
<mib_m7758f> I have netbook remix installed on my aser aspire one, and after a restart all i have is the background image.
<sabrina> now, i use three fingers, but it works so so
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: you don't want that
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: ok... im getting ahead of where im at sorry, im still 50% on the aptitude install
<g4lv4tr0n> i want to zero whole drive
<Elite> radical: then sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: k
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: ok i will :)
<g4lv4tr0n> including mbr and partition table
<Buttons840> vilemaxim, thanks, how can i do a search from a UI?
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: if you want that, then add count=xx where xx is the bytes on the drive divided by your byte size
<evalsaidem> raylu: I do that and I get 91.189.88.40
<evalsaidem> but when I run apt-get install it just hangs....
<raylu> evalsaidem: er... you should get a few others...
<z0x1c> g4lv4tr0n, MTecknology no need for length=. bs=1M might help performance, however.
<raylu> evalsaidem: host just does a dns resolution. i was just pointing out that there are multiple servers so telling us to ping one doesn't do much
<evalsaidem> oh
<z0x1c> g4lv4tr0n: the MBR is the first sector on the drive. it contains the partition table, which will get zeroed as well
<evalsaidem> how can I set my dns servers?
<evalsaidem> maybe they are failing me...
<evalsaidem> or I don't have any set up...
<g4lv4tr0n> cool :)
<jb0nd38372> whats the offtopic channel address
<vilemaxim> Buttons840: errr... Places -> search   change home to filesystem.... maybe
<Buttons840> vilemaxim, I ran the command "sudo locate b.blend" and it completed in under 2 seconds?  I'm guessing it didn't search the entire hard drive then?
<raylu> evalsaidem: you certainly have one set up. you only see one ip when using "host us.archive.ubuntu.com"?
<shamlocc> onnect
<vilemaxim> Buttons840: it uses a database
<evalsaidem> raylu
<MTecknology> g4lv4tr0n: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<evalsaidem> raylu: right 91.189.88.40
<mstone> can any one help me get the cube affect
<Buttons840> vilemaxim, it didn't return anything, so that means b.blend is not on my filesystem?
<raylu> evalsaidem: strange. consider changing your server to http://mirror.anl.gov/ubuntu/. it's a server in the US; you can make the change in /etc/apt/sources.list
<raylu> !compiz | mstone
<trey__> privit chat with the ubottu bot and type hi
<ubottu> mstone: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<jb0nd38372> mstone, do you have compiz enabled, and have you downloaded the compiz effects manager from the repo?
<evalsaidem> thanks will give it a try
<mstone> can u go in seperate window and help
<trey__> it says Hi! Welcome to ubottu
<beben> hii
<trey__> hi to you
<syntax\> how can i add myself to access a cups server to a different machine for me to administer the said cups server?
<kilrae> so i ran the update manager, it listed a bunch of updates, i clicked install and absolutely nothing happened (9.04)
<likwid> woohooo! i found the solution on the ubuntu forums...
<vilemaxim> Buttons840: not 100% sure, but it doesn't look good.    try "find"... I would have to type    man find     to get the right options.
<kilrae> the button went down and then it went up
<kilrae> this has happened on two 9.04 computers
<likwid> now i have a question regarding the migration assistant that's an option when you install... how come i don't see those users show up after restarting???
<syntax\> im able to access the web interface of the printer via http://<ip>:631 but i can't access the administration page
<evalsaidem> raylu: after changing thatdo I have run anything so ubuntu know to load the file over again?
<trey__> evilemaxim port 139 is open on your computer
<trey__> just helping
<Elite> brb
<DonDoitle> Woo got a simple pointless crontable task running!
<majnoon> now did upgrade and no sound :(
<baybuntu> ZUNE   ------ Ubuntu??
<baybuntu> Ubuntu ---- zune?
<trey__> how do i reinstall ubuntu with out deleting all my stuff
<evalsaidem> raylu:  now I am getting:  host http://mirror.anl.gov/ubuntu/
<evalsaidem> http://mirror.anl.gov/ubuntu/ has address 63.251.179.5
<evalsaidem> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<verb3k> ubuntu's printer support is really bad
<Rilt> raylu: Still no manpages, I used apt-get purge manpages to remove it... I also did a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade to see if that would help and still nothing
<radical> Elite, Yes.
<srayahu> How do I format an SD memory card on Ubuntu?
<trey__> mr we dont talk about that type of stuff
<baybuntu> how do i mount this piece of shit zune to the holy grail known as Ubuntu
<srayahu> baybuntu: It's not mounting at all?
<baybuntu> uhh i just want to connect the zune to the ubuntu to put songs on it
<srayahu> How do I format my SD memory card?
<trey__> srayahu download gparted
<baybuntu> dont need the proprietary craptastic software
<srayahu> gparted, thanks trey.
<terrestre> srayahu, have you ever try testdisk?
<srayahu> baybuntu: Does the Zune show up on your desktop?
<mib_m7758f> I have netbook remix installed on my aser aspire one, and after a restart all i have is the background image, no interface.
<baybuntu> uh lemme see
<binarymutant> how can I get the right click on my stylus to work?
<vilemaxim> trey__:  you trolling
<Bonkers> why would irexec/irxevent launch just fine from an xterm after X starts up, but they don't work from .xinitrc? Other things from .xinitrc are running. Is there any way to go log output from .xinitrc?
<srayahu> KOL OD BALEIVAV PENIMAH! NEFESHI YEHUDI HOMIYAH!!!
<trey__> wtf does that mean
<trey__> trolling
<trey__> lol
<jose> mba'eichapa maymava
<cratel> I can't figure out if tracker supports thunderbird indexing out of the box or not for Intrepid
<srayahu> Sorry trey
<trey__> r you saying im a trol
<jose> che rory po hechavo
<srayahu> It's from HaTikvah, the Israeli national anthem.
<dc0m> hello
<baybuntu> no
<terrestre> yehudi menuhim
<baybuntu> uhh
<baybuntu> does anyone own a zune and use ubuntu
<srayahu> Terrestre, you speak Hebrew?
<terrestre> not at all
<vilemaxim> maybe misinformation is fun without the troll
<Phil_26> Hello. I have a remote server but I don't know wich distribution is installed on it. All I know is that it use KDE 3.5. Is their any way to check which distribution is installed? thanks
<srayahu> How do I use gparted?
<Buttons840> vilemaxim, I'm beginning to really thing there is no b.blend on my hard drive.
<cratel> Phil_26: does "lsb_release -a" give you the info you want?
<trey__> do you have it installed
<srayahu> trey, yes
<trey__> ok start it up
<nschembr> srayahu:  what do you need to do
<trey__> type in your pass
<Phil_26> cratel, command not found :P
<majnoon> now did upgrade and no sound :(
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: ok, I done a ctrl+alt+backspace but nothing happend so I done a ctrl+alt+del and restarted.... It seems that repaired my issies :)
<baybuntu> el zuno de pco
<trey__> it shued load up your maen hd partion
<baybuntu> el zuno de ubuntu?
<cratel> Phil_26: weird. I thought that was universal. Maybe it's Debian-specific.
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: great!
<baybuntu> yo soi zune ?
<baybuntu> de buntu?
<trey__> you there
<baybuntu> chung suay zune Hong kong wrong dong ubuntu?
<cratel> Phil_26: just tried it on a RedHat machine too and it worked there too. You sure you didn't make a type?
<cratel> typo?
<aperson> I've been getting: E: The package linux-image-2.6.29.1-ultimate needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. ; Anyone have an idea as to how to solve this?  I'm on 9.04
<carmony> okay, what are some ways to debug why a Apache/PHP web server is spiking up and down of 90% cpu io wait time?
<trey__> srayahu you there
<vilemaxim> aperson: can you remove it?
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: how do i swap the /home/glenn folder to be the /home/backup folder? im having a real blank moment
<baybuntu> you guys suck
<baybuntu> ban me
<Yondering> question, since I've never actually tried it.. does the default fresh install make a separate /home partition?  I've always manually created a /home partition. ;)
<Phil_26> cratel, yes, try several times
<XtReMePoIsOn> vilemaxim: and vice verser on that one
<MHz128> what command lists drives in order? sda1 , sda2 etc.. ?
<aperson> vilemaxim, I'll try
<baybuntu> none of you poor bastards own a zune?
<cratel> Phil_26: you might try looking for it somewhere where it might not be in the path, like /usr/sbin or something...
<jerbear> anyone know how to get the microphone to work on the eee pc?
<baybuntu> cratel: you might try fucking your mum
<trey__> zunes dont work with ubuntu
<trey__> yet
<baybuntu> f microsoft and their proprietary bs
<vilemaxim> XtReMePoIsOn: logout of the gui and log in on the terminal.  use mv /home/glenn /home/glenn-fresh; mv /home/backup /home/glenn
<raylu> Rilt: er... why'd you remove the manpages?
<baybuntu> wine does not work either right
<ienorand> MHz128: fdisk -l
<aperson> vilemaxim, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/161092/
<trey__> windows vista shud be called me 2.0
<Phil_26> cratel, I have looked at the sources.list and here what in : "deb ftp://mir1.ovh.net/debian/ etch main" "deb-src ftp://mir1.ovh.net/debian/ etch main" "deb http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main" "deb-src http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main"
<Phil_26> cratel, would this automatically mean that I'm running debian?
<trey__> i wonder what does bill have on his computer
<blacky> hey all--i've got a sound problem (ubuntu 9.04). if i have a program taht uses sound open (even if the sound is not playing), i CANNOT play sound through ANOTHER program. ex: if i have a youtube video on, i pause it, then i go to play a song in amarok, it errors out saying the device is in use
<trey__> probly ubuntu
<blacky> hey all--i've got a sound problem (ubuntu 9.04). if i have a program taht uses sound open (even if the sound is not playing), i CANNOT play sound through ANOTHER program. ex: if i have a youtube video on, i pause it, then i go to play a song in amarok, it errors out saying the device is in use. how can i fix this so i can play as many things at once as i like?
<vilemaxim> aperson: errr... that is a hard problem to solve
<cratel> Phil_26: It seems likely but I am not sure you can conclude that for sure. I think there are many minor distros that use the debian repositories.
<Vague> question: wlan0 is default wireless, yeah?
<Phil_26> ok
<c0l2e> Can I just copy the whole /etc/openvpn to another machine to transfer my openvpn server settings and keys??
<Yondering> Phil_26, probably yes.   Might be a small distro that still uses the main repos, though.
<trey__> srayahu did you get it working
<lws> Why is BitchX missing from the universe repository now?
<vilemaxim> aperson: I tell you in general how I solved this, but I cannot walk you through it.  It will drive me nuts.
<lws> It seems like only irssi is around, which is not quite as good
<aperson> vilemaxim, anything is better than nothing :)
<mib_bx1xms> hi what is a good codec pack for ubuntu?? the current gstreamer is kinda sucky and video play is not as smooth as in windows with CCCP..any recommendations?
<z0x1c> Phil_26: Try running "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<Rilt> raylu: Got it working by installing man-db
<Buttons840> Is it normal for "sudo updatedb" to complete in under a second?
<genii> Buttons840: If nothing changed manually in recent times
<bachya> Hi all - I need help with a Virtualbox situation - I used DriveImage XML to clone a fresh Windows install and put the clone on an external hard drive; however, in Virtualbox, I have no way to get to that external hard drive (because I believe Guest Additions has to be installed).
<vilemaxim> aperson: in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ is all the pre and post removal scripts.  More and likely it is one of them that is messing up.
<terrestre> Buttons840, sure. are you doing that in "/"?
<Yondering> lws, I'm not sure, but I think it's been a few years since the last bitchx update?
<Buttons840> genii, I ask because the file b.blend must be on my hard drive for blender to work (and blender does work).  I can't find it though.
<trey__> by
<trey__> THANKS FO THE NO HELP ASS HOLS
<srayahu_> How do I use gparted to format an sd memory card?
<vilemaxim> aperson: when I've have this problem in the past, I would modify those scripts with an echo "here" statement to find out how far they got before it stopped working
<trey__> start it up
<Buttons840> terrestre, I ran the command "sudo updatedb".  Is that at location "/"?
<trey__> let it load
<srayahu_> Done
<trey__> you shold see a partion
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<srayahu_> It's not listed, but the memory card is mounted on my computer.
<trey__> on the right side
<blacky> hey all--i've got a sound problem (ubuntu 9.04). if i have a program taht uses sound open (even if the sound is not playing), i CANNOT play sound through ANOTHER program. ex: if i have a youtube video on, i pause it, then i go to play a song in amarok, it errors out saying the device is in use. how can i fix this so i can play as many things at once as i like?
<terrestre> Buttons840, Im not sure but maybe you need to do a "cd /" first
<vilemaxim> aperson: you will eventually find the line that is not working.  You will have to trouble shoot it from there
<aperson> vilemaxim, will do
<vilemaxim> if it is looking for a file to remove.  I would put one there
<trey__> thats wired
<RedSocrates> srayahu_: You should unmount it before you attempt to do any partitioning
<Buttons840> sudo: cd: command not found?
<srayahu_> Unmounted now
<genii> Buttons840: I think you mean ~/.B.blend
<Buttons840> lol, is it case sensitive?
<trey__> do you have another sd card
<srayahu_> RedSocrates: Can you help me? I have the memory card unmounted now.
<srayahu_> trey, no.
<terrestre> Buttons840, without sudo just cd /, thats take to the root folder
<genii> Buttons840: Linux is case sensitive by default
<vilemaxim> aperson: I'm sorry... maybe there is a better/easier way, but that is how I've solved it in the past.
<RedSocrates> srayahu_: I've never tried to format an SD card, and I don't really use gparted.  If you restart gparted with the card unmounted, does it show up?
<cratel> blacky: I am still on 8.10 but I am assuming 9.04 uses Pulseaudio? If so, are all your sound programs using Pulseaudio as their output sound device?
<aperson> vilemaxim, that's fine, I don't mind that method
<trey__> is this the ferst time you used the sd slout
<ienorand> srayahu_: so in the upper right, you can't switch to it?
<blacky> cratel, ya they're all using pulse
<srayahu_> RedSocrates, no it does not. Can you suggest a better program?
<srayahu_> ienorand, no
<blacky> cratel, and the sound works fine. but only for 1 app at a time. i cant use 2 sound apps at the same time or i get device is busy errors
<likwid> has anyone used the migrate documents and settings before?
<mib_bx1xms> hi what is a good codec pack for ubuntu?? the current gstreamer is kinda sucky and video play is not as smooth as in windows with CCCP..any recommendations?
<ienorand> srayahu_: what does "cat /proc/partitions" give you in terminal?
<cratel> blacky: that's weird because part of the point of pulseaudio is so that apps can share the card.
<tkt> blacky: You could use a Jack stack to fix that problem...
<RedSocrates> srayahu_: Whenever I do partitioning, I just use fdisk or cfdisk.  The latter is a bit easier.  If you know the device name of the sd card, you might be able to open it with the latter by doing "cfdisk <devicename>"
<blacky> tkt, jack stack?
<trey__> THANKS FOR THE NO HELP ASS HOLS
<trey__> BY
<Yondering> blacky, did you by chance install xubuntu?
<blacky> Yondering, no--just 9.04 gnome ubuntu
<srayahu_> ienorand: sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, mmcblk0, mmcblk0p1
<terrestre> srayahu, im not sure if testdisk format sd cars but maybe you can try it
<Yondering> blacky, odd.. have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 yet?
<ralmar> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu-desktop and had a few questions. The thing is lets say I have firefox open on desktop 1, when I switch to desktop 2 I can see the firefox that is open and maximized in desktop 1, but i see it minimized in the taskbar. Is there away to make it not visible at all in desktop 2? Also, with gnome i had shortcuts to jump from desktop1 to desktop2, how can I set those up? Thanks
<tkt> blacky: there is some software in the repositories called jack... It will allow you to run multiple channels simultaneously amongst many things.  Im sure theres a guide somewhere.  Google for it
<asiks> ubuntu 9.04.  I can't open file browsers. I click places->home folder and it says 'starting [name]' and then nothing happens.  Help!
<terrestre> !kubuntu | ralmar
<ubottu> ralmar: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<cratel> tkt: won't blacky have to use jack drivers as output devices? Does Amarok support jack? I don't think flash does...
<neb5> can anyone help with tv tuner installation?
<uriel_> hey im running ubuntu 8.04 and for some reason compiz is not working it was a few muinets ago but it seems to have just stoped
<likwid> i guess no one has used the migration assistant thing
<sebsebseb> likwid: I think I have before
<sebsebseb> likwid: it should just work
<asiks> ... can anyone help?  I can't open file browsers for anywhere on the computer
<microlith> oh ubuntu, win win win
<tkt> cratel: Yeah, he will have to use jack as output, but the input can use his pulse audio so everything that works now will work plus whatever else he wants.
<sebsebseb> root_:  using a root account on IRC is quite a security risk
<neb5> my ubuntu fail
<likwid> sebsebseb: did it just install from 1 user or many users? i used it but it installed the things from 3 users into just this 1 user i set up when i installed ubuntu
<microlith> spied my wireless HP on the network and went "oh, you want to use this"
<root_> rocketsong
<sebsebseb> likwid: if  I did it  only one user
<sebsebseb> likwid: also  as long as Windows was shut down properly you can  access the partition and copy/cut stuff over that you want
<uriel_> hey im running ubuntu 8.04 and for some reason compiz is not working it was a few muinets ago but it seems to have just stoped
<Hamlton2> Can someone help me?
<veovis> Hi, I have a quick question:  I installed Endgame: Singularity through the 8.10 repos, but it was outdated.  I downloaded the newest version and I can run it by running it in terminal with sh Endgame_Linux, but I can't figure out how to add it to the Applications->Games menu
<sebsebseb> !compiz |  uriel
<ubottu> uriel: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<voss> Anyone else use pcchips motherboards?
<tkt> uriel_: Did it error or anything?  Try restarting X
<cratel> tkt: input can be his pulseaudio? I don't know what you mean. How is flash going to use jack?
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  Hamlton2
<ubottu> Hamlton2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<likwid> sebsebseb: ok then, thanks.... i don't recall being able to separate the files... yes i will have to just cut and paste
<sebsebseb> likwid: cut is move off vista,   you said vista?  and  copy is yeah copy
<klata> hello guys
<terrestre> !ask | Hamlton2
<ubottu> Hamlton2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tkt> cratel: Jack works as a mixer... Whatever is being used as his output for flash now can be directed to his input on jack and be tunneled to his output
<uriel_> <tkt just restarted no change when the last thing i did was sent the manager to meta city but i chaged it back i also just reinstalled compiz no change
<likwid> sebsebseb: i have winxp x64 edition... and i'll probably just copy and paste since they may want their files still on windows.
<sebsebseb> likwid: who is they?
<cratel> tkt: you sure? I've used jack a lot and that doesn't sound like anything I've ever seen.
<srayahu> RedSocrates: I used cfdisk, but it says I have no permission to write to disk.
<neb5> anybody have experience with TwinHan Tv Tuner? I have AD-AU500 and need assistance installing proper drivers
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Did you do it with sudo?
<likwid> sebsebseb: oh right, lol they is my girlfriend and her parents
<srayahu> RedSocrates, yes.
<cratel> tkt: flash would need to output to jack. It needs a jack driver to do what you are saying.
<Hamlton2> oka so i got a ubuntu 8.04 install disk from my friend today and I put it in my computer and booted up on it, tried to install and it just went through a bunch of error messages
<srayahu> RedSocrates: It pulls up cfdisk, black screen etc. etc.
<likwid> sebsebseb: i've set them up on ubuntu now... i meant to do it right off the bat but had issues installing a few weeks ago. so did the winxp install just so they had something in the meantime.
<vilemaxim> likwid: Hamlton2: what was the error messages?
<sebsebseb> likwid:   I see,  well surely you want them to be using Ubuntu rather than Vista really?   so if you set up Ubuntu for their computer usage properly :d
<neb5> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vilemaxim> likwid: sorry... not for you
<likwid> vilemaxim: no problem...
<Hamlton2> Then I tried to install it inside of vista and it worked. I tried to boot from ubuntu and I got a bunch of "I/O ERROR" messages
<Hamlton2> Then the screen went black for an hour
<Hamlton2> and I turned it off
<neb5> please help install TwinHan Tv Tuner? I have AD-AU500 and need assistance installing proper drivers
<srayahu> !repeat|Hamilton2
<ubottu> Hamilton2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Hamlton2> now I have no idea what to do
<sebsebseb> likwid: any problem apps,  with not a good enough Linux version or that won't work well in Wine.   Windows virtual machine if computer has enough RAM, and  it's not say a 3D game
<likwid> sebsebseb: yeah definitely want them to use ubuntu! which is why i set it up as the default to start up.. but they could always reboot and use winxp for any reason
<tkt> cratel: Pretty sure, I havent used it too much but I remember I had my studio machine and I never used flash but everything else worked with some configuration.  after googling i found this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<sebsebseb> likwid: exactly, but if you do this right, you can eliminate most or all the reasons for them to boot up XP :D
<voss> I used to think that moving away from windows would be really hard, but now that I got WOW working in wine and my music playing its getting easier.
<tkt> WOW Runs in wine better for me on my POS machine
<vilemaxim> Hamlton2: io error would seem like the CD might be messed up, or your harddrive might be about to go.  Run a test on the harddrive.
<srayahu> How can I format my sd memory card?
<likwid> sebsebseb: yup! for sure... that's why i need to transfer their files from winxp to here. also, have to see what kind of apps they need. something like MSoffice, paint programs, cd/dvd burning
<Hamlton2> I just bought the harddrive today
<RedSocrates> srayahu: You want to format, or partition?
<sebsebseb> likwid: you have already used Ubuntu?
<voss> tkt, some weird stuff like stuttering legs but otherwise WOW is fine in wine
<likwid> sebsebseb: no, i'm fairly new to ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> likwid: oh
<sebsebseb> likwid: you haven't even used Ubunt yourself, and your alreading converting other people?
<veovis> Only repeating because a lot of text popped up and nudged my question out of the way, I don't think anyone saw it.  I'm not trying to be needy or pushy. : )  I installed Endgame: Singularity through the 8.10 repos, but it was outdated.  I downloaded the newest version and I can run it by running it in terminal with sh Endgame_Linux, but I can't figure out how to add it to the Applications->Games menu
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hamlton2: Are you using Wubi install by any chance?
<tkt> voss: Yeah, I see some strange graphical glitches but other than that its faster
<plume> bya
<Hamlton2> yes
<voss> tkt, having a Geforce 9800gt helps :)
<srayahu> RedSocrates: You tell me - here's my problem. I have a 4 gb memory card. I had an error when deleting some files on it and now it says that 2.5 gb is used and 1.5 is free. I can't access the "used" part at all to delete it. When opened it looks empty.
<Hamlton2> the other way it wouldn't/couldn't install
<sebsebseb> likwid: Open Office is default in Ubuntu, but there's also KOffice :)   and  Abiword a rather nice  Microsoft Word clone basically, that does not have the rubbish.   Gnumeric is also for spreadshets
<tkt> voss: wow.... I am way to poor for that kind of stuff...  I have a geforce FX 5500
<likwid> sebsebseb: yeah! hahah sounds weird but i like linux and a few years back i started using pclinuxos when i was in college but then my PC crapped out on me
<sebsebseb> likwid: yeah thre are paint apps, and that.    CD burning of course.
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Do you want to get rid of all of the data on it?
<sebsebseb> likwid: they probably have no proper reason to use Windows :)
<srayahu> RedSocrates: Yes! =)
<tkt> Anyone else having troubles getting into the PHP channel?
<abama> how to use hotplug to specify usb disk to load usb-storage.ko, and other usb device to load usbserial.ko?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hamlton2: IO errors when booting Wubi can mean simply that Windows wasnt shut down or was hibernated. Boot windows then shut down properly or try running scandisk.
<voss> btw: You can tell all your friends that as of Office 2007 SP 2 , Open office documents can be used interchangeably
<likwid> sebsebseb: nope they don't.. i'll have to look into abiword
<RedSocrates> srayahu: What's the device name?
<plume> y a t'il un channel français irc?
<Flannel> !fr | plume
<ubottu> plume: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vilemaxim> tkt: drops me in overflow
<srayahu>  /media/DRAEGON
<sebsebseb> likwid: you need to train them a little though?
<tkt> vilemaxim: me too...
<srayahu> !French|plume
<RedSocrates> srayahu: I mean it's device name (as in /dev/xxx), not its mount point
<srayahu> oops, my bad Flannel
<voss> Office 2007 now supports ODF
<plume> comment je fais pour rejoindre un canal français?
<sebsebseb> voss: yep
<sebsebseb> voss: Wordpad in Windows 7 does as well
<likwid> sebsebseb: yeah but first i need to learn myself... so far so good. i've been able to get ubuntu installed and up and running on the newest kernel. took a while
<srayahu> RedSocrates: How do I get that?
<veovis> voss: really? wow, I guess there had to be something improved in that pile of junk
<Hamlton2> CoJaBo-Aztec: scandisk? what is that?
<scunizi> plume: /join #ubuntu-fr
<J-_> Will conduit merge and overwrite files when backing up stuff?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: type "mount | grep /media/DRAEGON"
<plume> merci
<sebsebseb> likwid: ok  well  looks theres something training  soon  as part of Ubuntu Open Week.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<RedSocrates> srayahu: That should output a line showing it's device name
<scunizi> prego
<RedSocrates> its
<sebsebseb> likwid: time table at bottom of page, and public logs of the previous stuff on the site
<srayahu> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/DRAEGON type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush
<RedSocrates> Okay
<jerbear> anyone know how to get the microphone to work on the eee pc?
<srayahu> So it's mmcblk0p1?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Well, /dev/mmcblk0p1, yes
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hamlton2: You would run it from inside of Windows to check for curruption. Google it if you don't know how, theres plenty of instructions there.
<likwid> sebsebseb: oh awesome! thanks for the link... btw do you know how i can make the scroll button on my mouse perform a certain task as default?
<sebsebseb> likwid: a lap top or?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Is that what you typed when you tried cfdisk?  Did you type "sudo cfdisk /dev/mmcblk0p1"?
<likwid> sebsebseb: desktop..
<sebsebseb> likwid: the channels by the way  when one of those events is going    #ubuntu-classroom  for the speaker and questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat.     probably can't help with the mouse
<sebsebseb> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<voss> veovis, children at home can use openoffice and bring it in to school an open their stuff on microsoft office its not perfect but schools wont push kids to "buy office" anymore
<srayahu> FATAL ERROR: bad primary partition 0: Partition begins after end-of-disk.
<CaneToad> does anyone know how to convince rhythmbox to flush songs in its database that don't exist anymore?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Did it still start after that, or not?  I've seen that message and then still had it start
<sebsebseb> CaneToad: nope and I used to use Rythombox, untill Banshee became rather good :)
<srayahu> RedSocrates: It demanded I press a key to exit. It did not start.t
<likwid> sebsebseb: nice, thanks! i'll be sure to check those out
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Do you have a /dev/mmcblk0p0 as well?
<siobhain> man, my Kubuntu Jaunty install keeps freezing since the update two days ago
<RedSocrates> srayahu: If you're not sure how to tell, just type "ls /dev/mmcblk0p0" and see if it says no such file or directory
<music> hi
<sebsebseb> music: hi
<srayahu> RedSocrates: None found.
<RedSocrates> k
<tkt> music: Hello
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Try this now, but be warned, if it works, it will erase everything on the card: "mkfs.vfat -c -F 32 /dev/mmcblk0p1"
<music> i need help with something very basic, but for some reason i'm going wrong somewhere along the line
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Sorry, prefix it with "sudo", as in: "sudo mkfs.vfat -c -F 32 /dev/mmcblk0p1"
<scunizi> music: .. please .. do tell
<srayahu> RedSocrates: sudo mkfs.vfat -c -F 32 /dev/mmcblk0p1
<srayahu> RedSocrates, my bad, one sec
<RedSocrates> srayahu: k
<music> trying to change the font setup and need to extract a file as root. the command should look something like this....
<music> sudo tar xvjpf fontconfig.tbz -C /etc/fonts/
<CoJaBo-Aztec>  Java
<voss> sebseb, I dont care for banshee
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Java in Action Downloads Help Center
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Java+You, Download Today!
<srayahu> RedSocrates: mkfs.vfat: /dev/mmcblk0p1 contains a mounted file system
<TonyGaspipe> Howdy
<johnseelyfe> HEY GUYS!! GUESS WHAT IS HAPPENING ALL AROUND THE WORLD STARTING MAY 25th to MAY 31st!????///////////???  ITS INTERNATIONAL SEEDING WEEK 2009!!!!  woop woop!  ISW 2009, ISW 2009, ISW 2009 - one week where the focus is on seeding Everything - spread the word
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Ah, that's right.  First you need to type "sudo umount /dev/mmcblk0p1"
<music> i have ther file downloaded but it says that it doesn't exist - download location was my desktop
<RedSocrates> srayahu: After that, then type the other command I gave you
<genii> !ot | johnseelyfe
<ubottu> johnseelyfe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> music: so is this a file full of fonts?
<robert__> when I use Ubuntu on my ps3, then boot back into the ps3 partition, i get a server error and have to reset everything, including the modem. is there a way to prevent this?
<TonyGaspipe> i have a question, i am a complete linux noob
<syntax\> anyone here be able to print on ubuntu 8.10 / ubuntu 9.04 on HP P1006??
<music> no, the fonts are already there, should i give you the forum page to which i am referring?
<TonyGaspipe> i just installed 9.4 and i am having an issue with my cursor jumping around and my desktop rotating for no apparent reason when i type
<music> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208396&highlight=ms+fonts
<syntax\> anyone?
<ienorand> TonyGaspipe: dumb question: are you hitting the touchpad?
<TonyGaspipe> no, i make sure of it
<lanzelloth> hey guys
<CoJaBo-Aztec> When I hit the touchpad, it spams Java ads lol
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Any luck?
<srayahu> RedSocrates: I had to reboot my computer for some reason. Anyway, it seemed to work until I checked the disk. Still clogged =(
<lanzelloth> do most headsets (with mics) work automatically on ubuntu?
<brodymcd> hi all - can someone please help me with my wireless? AFter upgrading to 9.04 it is WAY SLOW to connect and also really slow transfer speed
<scunizi> music: this is nearly a 3 year old post on fonts.
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Hm... So it appeared to run the command, but then it was still reading as partially full?
<srayahu> RedSocrates: It is still partially full.
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Is it still unmounted?
<TonyGaspipe> i did announce i am a linux noob and whatever happened to the no rtfm idea?
<srayahu> RedSocrates: Upon the reboot it remounted.
<kathe> brodymcd what type of computer wireless card and router do you have
<music> i realise that, but the files do work when i log in as root and manually extract them.
<scunizi> music: the difference in fonts from 2006 and 2009 has improved a lot in the system.. you'd probably be better off looking at different theme's..
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Okay.  Unmount it again ("sudo umount /dev/mmcblk0p1") and just try cfdisk one more time ("sudo fdisk /dev/mmcblk0p1").  Let me know if that gives you the previous error
<music> people are always saying you don't need to log in as root, but i have no idea how to execute a program as root and so am confined to the command line
<srayahu> RedSocrates: it says... (one sec)
<music> and the only query is that i don't have the file ...but i do
<scunizi> music: executing a program as root is simply starting it using sudo
<conroy> http://digg.com/comedy/You_Little_Bastard_Youve_Killed_Us_All_Swine_Flu?OTC-widget
<music> for example?
<scunizi> music: you can sudo updatedb and when it's done then locate <filename>
<srayahu> RedSocrates: The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 120880. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with: 1) software that runs at boot time...
<scunizi> music: example= sudo updatedb
<srayahu> 2) booting and partitioning software...
<music> trying......
<RedSocrates> srayahu: That's fine.  Does it now at least show you the partitions?
<srayahu> Command (m for help):
<RedSocrates> srayahu: You must have typed "fdisk" rather than "cfdisk"
<srayahu> RedSocrates: It doesn't. It says Command (m for help)
<srayahu> Oh! My bad, one sec.
<syntax\> any one here using hp p1006 on ubuntu 9.04  / 8.10 got it working?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: No prob.  But that's promising.  If you can't use cfdisk, we can try fdisk next
<micahf> hey, I'm trying to access my ubuntu server, set up as a gateway for my wireless router, from the router's LAN using the server's local domain name address "server.local", but I get "can't find server.local", any ideas?
<ultras> what is better, to install Windows then Ubuntu, or Ubuntu then Windows?
<brodymcd> kathe: I have a broadcom card and a netgear router
<srayahu> Same problem RedSocrates
<PhotoJim> ultras: Windows first.
<x0rbit> lol ubuntu sucks
<micahf> I can access the gateway using its IP address, just not its hostname
<x0rbit> thats because ubuntu sucks
<srayahu> x0rbit: BLASPHEMY
<x0rbit> stfu
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Okay, go ahead and start fdisk like you did a moment ago.  Let me know when you get back to the "Command ('m' for help)" line
<x0rbit> WINDOWS FTW
<FloodBot3> x0rbit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> micahf: edit /etc/resolv.conf and reference server.local with an ip address
<sebsebseb> !troll |  x0rbit
<ubottu> x0rbit: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<brodymcd> kathe: do you think it might be the ivp6 thing? I saw a bunch of stuff about that online and I'm COMPLETELY LOST with that...
<x0rbit> negative
<srayahu> RedSocrates: There
<genii> !ops x0rbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops x0rbit
<genii> !ops| x0rbit
<ubottu> x0rbit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<x0rbit> OH MY GOD
<srayahu> x0rbit: Trolling is not acceptable here. Please don't troll.
<x0rbit> shut up nigger
<x0rbit> im not fucking trolling
<srayahu> !troll|x0rbit
<FloodBot3> x0rbit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> x0rbit: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Type p and hit enter, see if it displays the partitions
<srayahu> RedSocrates: Yes it does. =D
<micahf> could someone kick x0rbit ?
<micahf> nvm, thanks
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Great.  If you type m and hit enter, it will show the commands you need to delete the partitions
<vinber> hello,any Chinese
<RedSocrates> srayahu: I believe it's d
<bliZZardz> hi, i just upgraded onlined from Hardy to Ibex.The upgrade error'ed at the last, saying that the upgrade had an error, and the system might be unstable.And a recovery would run. So, none of the cleanups or the restarts actually happened. Is this a cacuse of concern? (lsb_release -a -- does say that i am on ibex)
<scunizi> !cn | vinber
<ubottu> vinber: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<syntax\> hp p1006 successfully installed but is not printing :( this sux.
<srayahu> Ok, i'll try it
<micahf> scunizi, what should I do after I edit resolv.conf, restart networking?
<scunizi> micahf: yes.
<bliZZardz> How can i run the cleanups and is it safe to restart now?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Okay, let me know how it goes
<vinber> thank u
<srayahu> RedSocrates: I deleted all of them. Should I remount and check it?
<music> so how do i sudo file roller?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: You did you write the data to disk in fdisk?
<xzaio> hey guys
<scunizi> music: sudo <command string to be run>
<RedSocrates> srayahu: I believe there's a 'save' or 'write' option in fdisk
<schambers> is it possible to have a script that will use gnome-terminal to open 3 tabs, and launch a specific command in each tab?
<srayahu> RedSocrates: No, I did not. All I did was delete 1-4.
<schambers> 3 tabs in gnome-terminal that is
<briscoelake> Good Evening, I'm new so let me apologize if the answer to this question is obvious and I have missed it. I would like to make my windows machine a dual boot. The problem is both disks are currently formated at NTFS and set to one big partition each. Can the installer resize these without losing data and from there what will I need to do to get both bootable if they are both on different hard disks. Thanks
<eseven73> !gksudo | music
<ubottu> music: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<RedSocrates> srayahu: You'll probably have to run fdisk on the device again and re-delete the partitions
<music> i'll have a look now
<RedSocrates> srayahu: And this time, before you exit, make sure you enter the w command to write changes to disk
<bliZZardz> RedSocrates: any thoughts on my issue?
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Once you've done that, yes, go ahead and remount
<ewsubach> schambers: probably...have a look at man gnome-terminal
<crdlb> schambers: gnome-terminal --window -e whatever --tab -e whatever --tab -e whatever
<RedSocrates> bliZZardz: Unfortunately I don't know the answer to your issue off the top of my head
<brodymcd>  hi all - can someone please help me with my wireless? AFter upgrading to 9.04 it is WAY SLOW to connect and also really slow transfer speed
<schambers> ah
<schambers> ty
<scribawf> flashplayer plugin not working on Firefox 3.0.10 after update to 9.04 - what to do?
<xangua> brodymcd: since we can¿t read minds and you don't say what wireless card are you using nobody will be able to help you
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: If you are currently using both disks in windows, you can move everything to C: and use the other disk for Ubuntu
<micahf> scunizi: hmm, that didn't work.  I can resolve the hostname on the machine itself but not from any of the computers connected through the LAN
<terrestre> you can install flashpaler 10
<xangua> scribawf: have you tried to reinstall flash ¿
<micahf> scunizi: the computer is hooked up to the router's WAN port and is set up as a DHCP server
<Lafitte-> has anyone uses program called touchpad?  it turns off touchpad while typing ?
<scribawf> terrestre;  done that a couple of times after removal of earlier ver what gives?
<sebsebseb> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<sebsebseb> !info touchpad
<ubottu> Package touchpad does not exist in jaunty
<sebsebseb> !find touchpad
<scunizi> micahf: is the router's dhcp function turned off?
<ubottu> File touchpad found in acpi-support, app-install-data, gsynaptics, kde-icons-crystalproject, xubuntu-artwork
<terrestre> scribawf, well maybe just reinstall is a good idea too
<brodymcd> OK - fair enough - let me start again... I have a Dell Inspiron 1526 with a broadcom wireless card that is running slowly after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 (amd64) - can anyone please help? I have read something about ipv6 problem but don't really even know what that all is... THANKS for any help :)
<scribawf> ummm, how'bout IF I reinstall Firefox?
<FrozenFire> I suspect this is a common question, as I know I've asked it before. I'm trying to enable sound recording from my Intel onboard. For some reason, when I click the "Enable Recording" button within the Volume Control, it deselects after closing the dialog. I'm running Jaunty, for reference.
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: or backup everything and reinstall windows and all your programs to one disk and delete the windows partitions on the second disk.  then install Ubuntu or what ever on the second disk.
<micahf> scunizi: yes
<RedSocrates> srayahu: Any luck?
<scunizi> micahf: sorry.. pic a computer on the lan and edit resolv.conf .. not the server itself
<terrestre> scribawf, you can do both I think, sudo aptitude reinstall firefox && sudo aptitude reinstal flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> micahf: then try with that machine.
<scribawf> ty will try that out TNX
<micahf> scunizi: oh, yeah that's the hard way !
<micahf> scunizi: I have avahi working, it's just that it doesn't work in the WAN case
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: During the install of Ubuntu, it will automatically detect the windows partition and give you the choice of booting into windows or ubuntu when the computer starts up.
<ultras> i am planing to do upgrade to 9.04. Now, i found some info that it is recommended to remove third party sources from synaptic. Does removing third party repositories remove software automatically, or i need to remove software manually, and then remove repositories?
<RedSocrates> srayahu_: Any luck?
<scunizi> micahf: other than that I think you might need to setup a dns server to resolv on the lan
<nikor_> Hi - I'm running Intrepid with Gnome desktop - I would like to install KDE desktop as well - Can I do that from Synaptics ? ?
<terrestre> brasero is burning at 0,2x :(
<xangua> nikor_:  install Kbuntu Desktop in Synaptic
<marcelo_> can anyone help me with miro?   I jjust upgraded to 9.04 and now it says "
<marcelo_> Depends: libffi4  but it is not installable
<marcelo_>   Depends: python (<2.6) but 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<scunizi> nikor_: it's easier in terminal.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lafitte-> sebsebseb: !touchpad
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: That would be easy except the disks are vastly different in size (120gb vs 1.5tb) and my windows os is on the smaller one. The problem with backing up and reinstalling is mostly one of time. I was really hoping to avoid that
<nikor_> xangua, I thought Kbuntu was more of an educational type desktop ?
<scunizi> nikor_: nope.. kde desktop
<xangua> jum.............
<srayahu__> RedSocrates: It won't let me mount now
<ultras> ﻿i am planing to do upgrade to 9.04. Now, i found some info that it is recommended to remove third party sources from synaptic. Does removing third party repositories remove software automatically, or i need to remove software manually, and then remove repositories?
<RedSocrates> srayahu__: What does it say when you try to mount it?
<srayahu__> RedSocrates: Which command should I be using?
<nikor_> scunizi, So < sudo apt-get install kde-desktop > ?
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: sorry I got behind a bit so one the second part you are saying it should handle the detection of both OS I just want to confirm that this will work with each OS on seperate disks
<terrestre> kubuntu-desktop
<scunizi> nikor_: nope.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. that will also bring in all the programs associated with kubuntu..
<srayahu__> RedSocrates: mount: can't find /dev/mmcblk0p1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<terrestre> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<RedSocrates> srayahu: What command did you enter?
<ultras> the problem is that you will have mixed ubuntu and gnome apps ....
<terrestre> and that is a lot of mixed apps
<nikor_> scunizi,  So I'm confused a little here - Kbuntu "Is" the KDE desktop - correct ?
<lstarnes> nikor_: kubuntu is a variant of ubuntu that uses kde by default
<RedSocrates> srayahu__: What command did you enter?
<terrestre> !kubuntu | nikor_
<ubottu> nikor_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: Yea, it doesn't matter if you install both OS on the same or separate disks.  The Ubuntu installer will still detect the windows partition.
<nikor_> lstarnes,  Ah - Ok I get it - Thanks
<DG19075> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<terrestre> i think i will be back to k3b
<scunizi> nikor_: no.. kubuntu is like ubuntu.. a lot of the same programs associated with each other.. some different.. kde is a desktop.. or the graphical interface you look at.. after installing it when you get to the login screen you can click options and choose which session you want.. either kde or gnome.. ie kubuntu or ubuntu
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: ok so that takes care of most of my issue, any chance of resizing the larger disk without loss? That would be my ideal option
<nikor_> scunizi,  Ok - thanks - Totally clear now - The light finally went of - heh heh
<taz_> i need help.. i accident deleted on botton pannl  .. u know  where trash and etc.. how i can take it back
<xangua> nikor_: everyone are ubuntu, you can istall the same software
<scunizi> nikor_: it gets brighter when you experience it.. :)
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: if I was able to do that I could be up and running tonight instead of waiting until I can get my install disks from home (College)
<coleys> xubuntu is best ;]
<siveran> Has anyone gotten their Wacom tablet to work on Jaunty with pressure sensitivity enabled? I did the same exact thing I did to setup the tablet for 8.10 and it's now not working, and I can't even revert to its default.
<xangua> taz_: right clic in the top panel in a clean area> New panel
<music> still here. that worked great!! thanks scunizi and ubottu
<princedugan> how would I go about getting my Intel Corporation 82852/855GM card to output S-Video ? It doesn't show as an option in xrandr -q
<taz_> ok let me try
<scunizi> music: glad to hear it. :)
<terrestre> !ubottu
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: You can resize the larger disk using windows or ubuntu.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nikor_> xangua, So I think I read you could also install the Xubuntu - Which is a very light weight and cleaner faster desktop - is that about right ? ?
<BePhantom> is there a terminal command to show which processor i have?
<xangua> nikor_: Xubuntu use Xfce Desktop
<zedster> hi, my pidgin has lost all my settings, I check the ~/.purple file, still there but it wont read it
<Gnea> BePhantom: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<taz_> ok got it where i can get trash icon back and 4 icon for cube
<xangua> it looks like Gnome nikor_
<siveran> I tried using both linuxwacom-0.8.2-2 and 0.8.3-3
<BePhantom> Gnea, thank you very much
<wtv> BePhantom: uname -m
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: ok thanks for the help
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: But I'd backup everything I could on the large disk before starting the process.
<xangua> taz_: right clic> add
<Gnea> wtv: that only shows the type
<taz_> ok wiat sec pls
<princedugan> nikor_:fluxbuntuis even more lightweight than xubuntu.
<coleys> nikor_: Your better off with gnome ( Ubuntu ) since your new.
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: there is where the problem is but the large disk only has disk images on it anyway and I could recreate them if needed
<coleys> (if your new) =p
<wtv> BePhantom: Gnea: complete details are give by sudo lshw
<wtv> *given
<siveran> When I had the driver installed, the xorg.conf edited with hotplugging disabled, and the hotplugging file moved, at most my tablet would be able to use the mouse but not the stylus.
<terrestre> !elbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elbuntu
<terrestre> !ubuntustudio
<coleys> Theres openbox too :)
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<coleys> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<RedSocrates> <3 openbox
<nikor_> xangua, Ah - Ok - Is there a desktop that - from what I read you have to right click on the desktop for your applications folder etc - other then that it is very much opposite from KDE which has more graphics and nicer looking etc. - Would this be a fairly close description - Know it is not exactly technical but close example ? ?
<terrestre> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<donnyw> Does anyone here have some significant experience with Hadoop?
<princedugan> nikor_: yes, fluxbuntu is not as user friendly. gnome is friendly
<taz_> where is  show 4show desktop icon
<arthursantana> hello everyone
<coleys> Ubuntu with gnome will get you hooked, then you'll want to try the others =P
<zedster> ok now I have that pidgin -c ~/.purple does nothing
<Gnea> wtv, BePhantom: yes, lshw will show you the cpu, along with everything else, so in order to narrow it down: lshw -c CPU
<zedster> anyone have any idea what I can do?
<arthursantana> does anyone if the ATI drivers are supposed to work on 9.04?
<BePhantom> Gnea, thanks
<Gnea> BePhantom: cheers
<RedSocrates> arthursantana: I have them working
<coleys> arthursantana: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<sagredo> hi friends of ubuntu
<Gnea> wtv: thanks, btw, i'd forgotten about lshw :)
<arthursantana> coleys, I installed them and can't boot
<nikor_> princedugan, Ah - That's it - could not remember which one I had read about - This is what I was thinking of - So this would be < sudo apt-get install fluxbox-desltop > ?
<arthursantana> RedSocrates, what's your card ?
<coleys> arthursantana: Can't boot? Elaborateeee .. ?
<wtv> Gnea: tanks. didn't know about the -c CPU part :)
<taz_> xangua: where is 4 show desktop ?
<sagredo> today I query thee: after installing gnome-do, gnome-do starts at start-up, and I cannot find anything listed in rc.d
<nikor_> * opps fluxbuntu is what I meant....
<sagredo> how can I remove it from startup?
<Gnea> wtv: I looked at the manpage and just tried it - and it *just worked* ;)
<arthursantana> coleys: X starts and it crashes... says "ABI major version doesn't match with server version"
<RedSocrates> arthursantana: It's a radeon xpress 200
<taz_> never mind i found it
<siveran> Has anyone even managed to get tablet (Bamboo Fun 8x6) pressure sensitivity working in Jaunty so far?
<coleys> Boot in recovery Mode
<zaccour> where can i find the 9.04 netbook remix iso?
<arthursantana> RedSocrates: ok thanks
<wtv> Gnea: ok cool
<xangua> taz_: i use Gnome in spanish, i don't know how the widget is called in english
<coleys> Then... there's an option for like fixing display or something.
<Gnea> zaccour: at www.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> zaccour: releases.ubuntu.com probably and remember to md5sum it :)
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<briscoelake>  frenzy_usa: anyway thanks again for the answers
<zaccour> thanks
<princedugan> nikor_:nope, its not friendly. there is no fluxbuntu-desktop. You need to download the fluxbuntu CD and install that way. but all the parts are in the ubuntu repository, if you know how to build it all
<sebsebseb> zaccour: md5sum before burning
<RedSocrates> arthursantana: Are you talking about the proprietary drivers, though?  I don't use those
<sebsebseb> zaccour:  make sure the codes match
<zaccour> whats md5sum?
<albech> when trying to establish a tunnel with openvpn my log give me this: tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions which indicate that something is missing in the kernel
<sebsebseb> zaccour: a code comparision test .   the bot gave a link
<Gnea> !md5sum > zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour, please see my private message
<coleys> arthursantana: Boot in recovery mode ( From grub) And then choose the option that will fix display.
<nikor_> princedugan, So you can't install that from Synaptics ? or Terminal ?
<tofu_logic> could any one recommend a good python compiler for ubuntu 9.04
<BePhantom> does anyone know if Intel E2200 processor is 32bit or 64?
<zedster> tofu_logic, I don't know if its "good" but you can make eclipse work as a python complier to have a IDE
<Gnea> BePhantom: what system is it in? make/model?
<zedster> BePhantom, pretty sure its 64 bit
<RedSocrates> nikor_: Just a minor thing.  "Synaptics" = touchpad driver; "Synaptic" = GUI for apt
<tony423> can someone tell me why ubuntu doesn't charge for its OS?
<coleys> tony423: Opensourceeee
<ihasn> tony423 its open source
<Gnea> tony423: because it's open source
<terrestre> !opensource
<scunizi> BePhantom: check out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116063
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensource
<BePhantom>  Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz
<nikor_> RedSocrates, Point taken - thanks
<lstarnes> tony423: because the organization making it doesn't want to or need to charge for it
<zedster> tony423, are you for real or a troll?
<terrestre> !libre
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libre
<Gnea> lol
<RedSocrates> nikor_: No prob
<BePhantom> it says  width: 64 bits, does that mean it's 64 bit?
<frenzy_usa> BePhantom: 64-bit http://ark.intel.com/cpu.aspx?groupId=33925
<zedster> !FOSS
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<zedster> ?
<tony423> but i'd like to see them succeed. they could probably hire more programmers, designers, etc if they charged maybe $10
<Gnea> zedster: there are people out there that don't understand the difference...
<coleys> tony423: fail
<Gnea> tony423: it's a totally different business model
<arthursantana> coleys: thanks, will try that
<rafase282> hello
<coleys> arthursantana: Good luck :)
<BePhantom> frenzy_usa, awesome, thanks! 64 it is then :)
<arthursantana> coleys: thanks :)
<rafase282> i need help with my audio
<Gnea> tony423: it's like trying to charge for a unix OS that doesn't updated for years, then trying to sue the pants off of open source users - makes no sense :)
<rafase282> just installed 9.04 and no audio so far
<[u]Jinks> Is there any way for me to revert jaunty to using xorg 1.5 (ati user with r350 gpu)
<coleys> rafase282: Which audio card?
<rafase282> erm...
<rafase282> how do i check that?
<rafase282> idk off my head
<coleys> lspci in terminal
<coleys> !! :)
<wtv> rafase282: sudo lshw
<xangua> [u]Jinks: what video card do you use ¿? Intel ¿
<[u]Jinks> radeon 9800
<zedster> anyone have any idea on my pidgin problem?
<coleys> er wait wrong story lolololo
<PorkStreudel> ati linux drivers are garbage
<coleys> Your compiling?
<[u]Jinks> i want to use fglrx but the last fglrx that works and also supports my gpu doesn't work with xorg 1.6
<Gnea> rafase282: lshw -c SOUND
<wtv> zedster: what problem?
<[u]Jinks> yeah i know but I can't run 3d games without them so
<Tosted> helo...i bought a mono color multifunction samsung scx 4200 and having issues with scanner mode!!
<Tosted> someby help me?
<Orbixx> Is there a way to set a command to launch at a particular date and time - only ONCE?
<coleys> Jinks have you tried 'Hardware Drivers'?
<zedster> Pidgin refuses to load my ~/.purple/*
<[u]Jinks> yeah
<[u]Jinks> explosion
<crdlb> [u]Jinks: not really (it's certainly, but it wouldn't be easy, and it certainly wouldn't be supported)
<Gnea> !sane | Tosted
<Orbixx> zedster: Check your permissions.
<ubottu> Tosted: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<nikor_> coleys, Read what you posted earlier - probably right about sticking with kubuntu or gnome for the time being - life is sometimes enough of challenge anyway - why make things worse....
<crdlb> [u]Jinks: it's certainly possible, that is
<[u]Jinks> crdlb, allright i get your drift
<zedster> Orbixx, I had a bad shutdown and some inodes go bye bye, any idea what files to check?
<coleys> nikor_: Yeah, gnome is your best choice. Kde is a fr33k.
<frankS2> what? isnt KDE usuable in ubuntu yet?
<rafase282> too much stuff
<rafase282> brb let me check the site
<danielqb> Ksi no Krajo
<rafase282> but is an HP pavillion dv5
<terrestre> zedster, maybe you can check your permissions
<coleys> frankS2: Kubuntu = kde with ubuntu
<coleys> rafase282:
<rafase282> yes?
<zedster> I own ~/.pidgin for sure
<terrestre> zedster, 'ls -la .purple/'
<coleys> rafase282: you have the same sound card as me, do you get wierd distoorted sound?
<frankS2> coleys: that is correct
<princedugan> nikor_:no, to install fluxbuntu, you need to install from a fluxbuntu CD. or you need to know the hundreds of packages (in synaptic) that fluxbuntu uses and how each one needs to be configured. fluxbuntu is functional, not friendly. If you are new to Linux, I would definitly not reccomend it. If you are new and require a lightweight desktop, use xubuntu instead. there is a xubuntu-desktop in synaptic
<Tosted> xsane can not recognize my scanner!!! :[
<rafase282> right now, I do not get sound at all
<Orbixx> zedster: Make sure the chmod permissions let the owner access it.
<zedster> terrestre, yep
<genii> Tosted: Is it part of some multifunction printer thing?
<coleys> xubuntu is just as customizable as gnome, less gui =o
<frenzy_usa> Orbixx: Use the 'at' command
<zedster> terrestre, its green, nothings red
<zedster> hmm....
<Tosted> genii, yeah!!
<albech> can anyone confirm that it is due to missing settings in the kernel that i cannot establish a tunnel to my openvpn server? I am getting this log error on my 9.04 openpvn client: 'tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions'
<Orbixx> frenzy_usa: Thanks.
<zedster> I ran debug and it looked like pidgin tried to load the files and then did nothing about it
 * wtv uses xfce4 and never felt faster:)
<coleys> !!! amen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amen
 * Gnea uses E17 
<nikor_> coleys, What did you mean by fr33k ?
<wtv> lol
<coleys> Oh. I hate kde.
<coleys> Its ugly.
<terrestre> your already reinstalled pidgin right?  i dont have a /.pidgin folder btw
<foolz> is it possible to upload multiple files from the same HTML form with different 'name' attributes for the file input fields?
<xangua> coleys: Its ugly because it looks like windows ¿¿
<genii> Tosted: Please pastebin result of: sudo scanimage -L                (after seeing that sane-utils is installed if not already)
<dingleberry> Ok
<Gnea> foolz: what?
<zedster> terrestre, yes, think I'll copy my logs and accounts, remove all and do an install that way
<dingleberry> Like an hour ago
<zedster> and you do have the file, its a hidden
<dingleberry> i asked how to install java on firefox
<frenzy_usa> foolz: yes
<dingleberry> and the stupid bot linked me to installing java on your computer, thats easy
<coleys> xangua: Yeah, and cause its ugly! and overly flashy... like it's trying to compensate for something ;]
<dingleberry> How do I install java for firefox?
 * Gnea looks at dingleberry 
 * piroko scratches his head
<zedster> dingleberry, for the newest jdk you have to go to sun chmod the .bin +x and then run it
<coleys> dingleberry: sudo apt-get sun-java6-bin?  I think.
<zedster> its not fun
<Gnea> installing java for the computer *is* installing java for firefox - it installs the shared library that firefox uses
<coleys> dingleberry: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<zaccour> how do i convert .img to .iso? i lost my flash drive
<Gnea> dingleberry: did you check your about:plugins to make sure after restarting firefox?
<Gnea> dingleberry: or did you even bother to install java?
<Tosted> No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<Tosted> check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
<Tosted> sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
<Tosted> which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
<FloodBot3> Tosted: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dingleberry> Gnea, java     java_vm  javaws
<dingleberry> the damn thing is everywhere on my computer....it doesn't work in firefox, and yes its enabled
<genii> !pastebin | Tosted
<ubottu> Tosted: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dingleberry> i've read through all the documentation
<Gnea> Tosted: did you check the supported scanner page?
<zaccour> how do i convert .img to .iso? i lost my flash drive
<Gnea> dingleberry: so java is enabled in firefox, and therefore it doesn't work in firefox? what site(s) are you trying to view java on?
<dingleberry> Gnea, i'm looking in about:plugins
<dingleberry> its not there at all
<Gnea> then it didn't get enabled. hrm.
<Tosted> Gnea, yeah, but i couldn t install then!
<cfedde> java is one of the things that comes wiht the restricted extras
<genii> dingleberry: And did you restart your browser after the java install?
<xangua> dingleberry: have you already installed 'java plugin' ¿?
<coleys> dingleberry: In terminal sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin
<Gnea> dingleberry: did you check the repository list to see if there's, perhaps, a separate java plugin package for firefox that utilizes the java you've installed?
 * genii sneaks coleys a coffee
<xangua> cfedde: java doe not come in Restricted extras
<coleys> wewt!
<dingleberry> genii, yes, killed firefox completely
<dingleberry> xanadu, no? i can't find anything specific for firefox
<xangua> xangua: dingleberry: have you already installed 'java plugin' ¿?
<rafase282> coleys: can you help me get audio onmy laptop?
<WIGGMPk> I keep getting a dialog box that says "Orca is required to use this Screenlet" but as far as I can tell, Orca is installed
<coleys> rafase282: Yeah, your card is Intel hda right?
<dingleberry> I've installed just about everything java possible besides the darn plugin!
<rafase282> I'm not sure, since I have the AMD version
<rafase282> with ATI
<Gnea> dingleberry: hrm. what version of ubuntu?
<coleys> hmm.\
<terrestre> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras? maybe
<cfedde> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coleys> rafase282: Paste output of 'lspci | grep audio'
<nikor_> princedugan, If I do decide to try out the xubuntu desktop - will that mess with my gnome desktop or would it be a totally separate desktop ?
<coleys> Totaly seperate session.
<dingleberry> Gnea, the latest version
<genii> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-13-1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<coleys> They would be the same desktop, different sessions :p
<genii> Hm
<wtv> nikor_: no interference would be seen
<terrestre> nikor_, but some apps will mess just like with kubuntu
<rafase282> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]
<Tosted> Xsane says, no hardwares found!!!
<terrestre> nikor_, but you can try and then just uninstalled
<dingleberry> ubottu, lmao, if that is it, google really sucks
<bc> 9.04 just drops me to the busybox prompt when I try to install it. 8.10 server wants to install just fine. tried safe mode graphics, noacpi, acpi=off to no avail. any suggestions?
<Gnea> dingleberry: okay. I just upgraded to jaunty the other day on a system here and hadn't checked java yet... looks like something changed... so i tried to visit a site and was told to install java, and the 'install missing plugins' popped up at the top, clicked on it, recommened icedtea, installed it just now... and now it's working.
<Gnea> dingleberry: ubottu is a bot :)
<Tosted> os[hak@laptop, Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686]
<nikor_> terrestre, Sorry - Do you mean that - Unless I decided to a separate clean install of any other desktop - this would be best way to do it without having problems - correct ?
<terrestre> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dingleberry> Gnea, well the bot gave me the right answer this time, last time, i just helped me install java, and that top, missing plugin thing never works for me
<dingleberry> apt-get sun-java6-plugin
<Keypad> Can some one help me with amarok, it keeps erroring and keeps falling back to pulse audio
<Gnea> dingleberry: well good, glad it's working :)
<princedugan> nikor_: installing xubuntu-desktop lets you select is as a session when you log in. You have the option to set it as the default.  Gnome will still remain a valid choice too. They will not interfere with each other, but they share your home directory. ie: change files on you desktop and they change in both places.
<Shinu> I'm having a hell of a time setting up php mail(); on the local host, anyone have a guide?
<dingleberry> I went through about 100 pages on google and none of them recommended anything like that
<cxamer> Hey all; I am trying to get bluetooth going on a ubuntu 8.04 minimal install (used as a htpc running xbmc) i installed libbluetooth2_3.24 deb , Just wondering if there is any other packages i may need to get it working ?
<Gnea> dingleberry: and that's the nice thing about linux/bsd - there's always more than one way to make something work
<myst_> can anybody help? I have HP printer in Windows AD and linux workstation in simple workgroup. How i can print on this printer? I dont have idea
<rafase282> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA
<wrektjet> trying to fix a mistake a made during installation.. anyone know exactly how much space the standard installation takes up?
<Gnea> dingleberry: well, keep in mind that 9.04 just came out, so there are some minor, undocumented changes - but that's one of the reasons why we're here, to figure these out
<bc> anyone? -> 9.04 desktop just drops me to the busybox prompt when I try to install it. 8.10 server wants to install just fine. tried safe mode graphics, noacpi, acpi=off to no avail. any suggestions?
<Gnea> bc: what's your CPU/MEM/graphics?
<genii> bc: Try the alternate installer CD then
<terrestre> nikor_, you can try any desktop you want actually, theres a lot
<Tosted> Gnea, wt about mp?
<phantom---> !
<Gnea> Tosted: did it say how comptatible it is?
<nikor_> princedugan, Ok - I think I'm ok with that - Will give a go - Worst I that could happen is I would have to just reinstall again.....
<wrektjet> i have under 7 gig available on a partition.. that enuff space?
<nikor_> princedugan, Thank you for your help & advice.
<bc> Gnea: 2gb ddr400, nVidia FX5500, 2.4ghz intel 4 -- mainboard is Intel D865PERL with ICH5, and I'm using a SATA disk.
<nikor_> terrestre,  Thank you as well.
<bc> genii: ok, looking
<Gnea> bc: that should be good enough. can you examine the output of the dmesg command to see if it brings up any errors?
<frenzy_usa> myst_: What HP printer do you have?
<sireromano> OI ppl
<terrestre> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop edubuntu-desktop ubuntustudio-desktop ;)
<Vulture_> rizon.net
<bc> Gnea: I checked dmesg earlier, and it picked up the disk/controller. One error during the installer before busybox prompt was ata3: SRST failed
<MR_smart> #jakarta
<wtv> terrestre: the smiley would cause syntax error :P
<bc> Gnea: "reset" im assuming. checked that message on teh google and it said it was a bug in older kernel.. which shouldnt be the case here
<terrestre> wtv, lol
<myst_> frenzy_usa HP Color laserJet 1215
<Gnea> bc: sounds like a controller misconfiguration, a bad disk or a bad cable (probably bad cable)
<nikor_> terrestre, Thanks - will read more on it and decide which other one I'll give a try - I really am happy with Gnome - It is very solid - reliable and just works......
<frenzy_usa> myst_: Ok, give me minute
<bc> Gnea: ... however, 8.10 server installs
<kris> Hi. I'm on an x86_64 processor. I'm trying to install a package from a 3rd party .deb repository that doesn't have x86_64 packages. 1) Is it possible to run a program compiled for i386 on 64-bit linux (Like Vista's compatibility mode)? 2) If so, is it possible to direct apt to do this automatically?
<kris> Thanks in advance!
<myst_> <frenzy_usa> ok, tnx
<terrestre> nikor_, im agree with you
<plume> merci pour celui qui m'a aidé a rejoindre le canal français, bonne nuit a lui et a vous! bye!
<kris> !fr | plume
<ubottu> plume: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Gnea> bc: maybe the kernel isn't picking up the error in 8.10, or maybe the 9.04 kernel has a problem...
<terrestre> kubuntu-desktop will install kde4 or kde3?
<Gnea> bc: what about 9.04 server?
<syockit> In a dual screen config, how do I setup a workspace for each screen?
<olskolirc> kde4 terrestre
<genii> plume: eg:  /join #ubuntu-fr
<bc> Gnea: I'm downloading 8.10 desktop, 9.04 server isos to try now. and I guess the alternate installer iso.
<terrestre> olskolirc, thx
<Gnea> bc: sounds like a plan :)
<bc> Gnea: I have a feeling something will ruin my plans. :)
<unkmar> syockit: with a script and wmctrl to control program window placement.
<Gnea> bc: don't let it and it won't ;)
<bc> Gnea: well I'm hoping. I've been running this Debian install since 2000 and I'm getting sick and tired of it.
<phantom---> anyone uses xfire with wine?
<Gnea> bc: then you come from a similar background as I
<bc> Gnea: I thought your nick looked familiar
<Gnea> bc: there are other users here that used to or still use Debian as well
<Gnea> I still use Debian on a few machines, but only for servers now
<bc> Gnea: I switched a server to ubuntu server after years of debian. i like debian, I just don't feel like doing any work anymore.
<syockit> unkmar: which means I have to make a xorg.conf then? I'm using gnome on jaunty now, and by default, dual screen config creates a wide virtual resolution, but because it foils tablet behavior, I needed a per-screen workspace. Does the script you mention involve jailing mouse pointers or something?
<ADjames> How do i set it to when i upload a file via ftp to a directory it gives it 755 permissions?
<Gnea> bc: yeah, a lot of debian remains un-evolutionized and it doesn't grow much
<ADjames> Right now its not giving it any.
<ChrisULM> i installed jaunty when it was beta. Do i need to update my repos to get the released version?
<Magic-Fx> I love ubuntu
<Magic-Fx> :)
<frenzy_usa> myst_: Try http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/color_laserjet/hp_color_laserjet_cp1215.html.
<xangua> ChrisULM: you just need to update ..........................
<Gnea> bc: that's one of the problems of being staunchly reliant strictly on certain licensing schemes - it hampers development
<unkmar> syockit: it would only place the windows into specific locations at specific sizes.
<ChrisULM> xangua, just an apt-get update and thats it?
<icozens> can anyone help me figure out how to install matlab from an iso?
<xangua> yes ChrisULM
<unkmar> syockit: it would not restrict mouse movement.
<Gnea> ChrisULM: as long as you dist-upgrade, you should be fine
<bc> Gnea: i'll pick this up tomorrow sometime. downloading isos, and i'll burn and test (takes reboots though). maybe if you're around I'll pick your brain again.
<ChrisULM> good deal, thanks
<bc> Gnea: i used to be a supporter of the licensing thing, but i just want to get work done, and it was getting in the way
<Gnea> bc: I may or may not be :) there are a lot of other knowledgable people here as well
<Chris8> hey guys.... need some help downloading updates to play a DVD... i have all repositories checked in Synaptic, NO updates found, and i still can't play a DVD in any of the 3 media players i have installed... what's wrong?
<bc> Gnea: thanks
<syockit> unkmar: any links for resources? I only found http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors so far, not sure if it will work as I want it to
<myst_> frenzy_usa its driver? but i have no idea what type of connection i must use
<tanath> need help. i'm getting asked for password to reboot. says 'system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in'. never got that before, and there should be no other users logged in. 'who' in terminal lists only me. wtf?
<Gnea> bc: also, found ubuntuforums.org to be an immense help
<FloridaGuy> i watch tv on my pc...play mpeg video's and listen to mp3's....would ubunto-studio be any better for this
<Rianth> So who is the ALSA/sound expert?
<TopBunny88>  bc you might also want to SEARCH the forums at linuxquestions.org
<bc> Gnea: was just looking at that. i tried here first because it's typically faster, can you blame me? :D
<Chris8> help :  is it impossible to play DVDs wif jaunty?
<bc> TopBunny88: will do, thank you
<Tosted> my scanner is not supported by sane project!!! :[ it is a samsung scx 4200
<Gnea> bc: I could, but I won't lol
<frenzy_usa> myst-: Is the printer connected to the linux workstation or the AD server?
<Chris8> help!  I've searched for all the libraries, all the updates and i still can't watch a DVD... is this a problem with Jaunty?
<Tosted> ! ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<xangua> Chriss8 have you installed libdvdcss2 from Medibuntu repository ¿
<wrektjet> minor q: how do u get the rhythmbox controller to add to the panel?
<Tosted> ! scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<myst_> the printer connected to the windows workstation in AD
<tkt> FloridaGuy, I think ubuntu-studio is more for like remastering and editing of video and audio, not so much the viewing
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i'm getting asked for password to reboot. says 'system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in'. never got that before, and there should be no other users logged in. 'who' in terminal lists only me.
<edogzilla> hi i'm having a problem with firefox in 8.04. it won't play video. I've tried to install plugins but none of them work. most websites video doesnt work. any suggestions?
<FloridaGuy> tkt, ok thanks
<TopBunny88> bc: I would also register for a use account n lq because there ar member of the lq community whom a re much more knoledgable then most of the people in this irc channel.
<Tosted> !ubottu i ll kill you!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<terrestre> lol jajaja
<bc> Gnea: what is the current 9.04 kernel? im searching the site but can't find it
<tanath> bc, 2.6.28.11.15
<bc> tanath: thank you
<sireromano> edogzilla-is it flash not working?
<edogzilla>  i'm not sure if its flash or not
<TopBunny88> bc: My lq user name is : NewBirth88
<Gnea> bc: my version is returning 2.6.28-11-generic
<sireromano> have you tried in the package manager to install it?
<edogzilla> yes
<sireromano> no luck?
<frenzy_usa> myst_: Select Network/Ethernet connection
<edogzilla> I get an error that my hardware isnt supported or some such thing
<bc> TopBunny88: thanks, noted. if one of these isos don't work I'll probably end up there
<IntangibleLiquid> images appear to break. I mean, the quality of the images on Firefox is really low. Is it a graphics driver problem or something?
<sireromano> have you tried to uninstall firefox same with firefox the reinstall?
<myst_> <frenzy_usa> myst_: Select Network/Ethernet connection - and?
<sireromano> thats wrid
<edogzilla> no i havent tried that. how do i do that?
<coleyszzz> night peoples. ='
<wrektjet> edogzilla. you might want to go into syaptec and check that only one flash player is enabled
<sireromano> in the package manager do like you would install but uninstall
<wrektjet> you cant uninstall firefox
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i'm getting asked for password to reboot. says 'system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in'. never got that before, and there should be no other users logged in. 'who' in terminal lists only me.
<ADjames> what command should i use to set umast to allow 755 permissions on all new files created?
<edogzilla> which flash am i supposed to have?
<TopBunny88> IntangibleLiquid: More hardware spacific informatin is required before i can asist yu with yur issue.
<frenzy_usa> myst_: Click the button labeled 'Next' and it should detect the printer
<wrektjet> edogzilla, open synaptic
<wrektjet> then type flash
<edogzilla> done
<edogzilla> done
 * bc seems to be starting his own ubuntu mirror
<IntangibleLiquid> TopBunny88, I'm using an X3100, intel 965 mobile on a dell inspiron 1420
<edogzilla> i get a bunch of stuff
<edogzilla> when i type flash
<wrektjet> do u see flashplugin-nonfree and flahplugion-ionstaller
<edogzilla> one sec
<TopBunny88> !intel |int
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<myst_> <frenzy_usa> i havent Network/Ethernet connection in System - Adm - Printer
<edogzilla> no. i dont see non-free or ionstaller
<sireromano> it is the flashplugin installation
<bc> Gnea, tanath, TopBunny88: thanks. ttyl.
<edogzilla> adobe flash plugin 10 will not let me install
<edogzilla> it says it doesnt support my computer type
<TopBunny88> IntangibleLiquid: Have you checked the forum at ubuntuforums and Linuxquestions.org btw my lq user name is NewBirth88
<wrektjet> are u on the websaite?
<sireromano> what are your specs
<edogzilla> swfdec flash player. does that work?
<wrektjet> edogzilla, are you downloading from the adobe website?
<edogzilla> no synaptic
<IntangibleLiquid> TopBunny88, there's one similar question, but it didn't get answered :(
<bdunlap> Does anybody know of a good webcam app that has a motion sensor feature?
<wrektjet> edogzilla, i couldnt get any video until i disabled that
<edogzilla> website wont let me either
<Rianth> can anyone help be troubleshoot my sound.. or lack thereof.
<edogzilla> disabled what?
<sireromano> removing flash and reinstalling it might help
<sireromano> all plugins are in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/lib
<wrektjet> did u try in aterminal? sudo apt-get install flashplugin0installer
<TopBunny88> edogzilla: Yu want the flash-plugin-nonfree package
<wrektjet> sorry flashplugin-installer
<KingKimi> is there any VIEWER to see animated GIFs ????
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i'm getting asked for password to reboot. says 'system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in'. never got that before, and there should be no other users logged in. 'who' in terminal lists only me.
<errorio> if anybody here has a good voice, a mic, and deathly in love with open source/gnu/linux message me and i'll make you famous-
<esac> any ideas why firefox would stop working? i tried closing and reopening it. i have some previous opened tabs and they all work. but if i type anything in the location or search bar and hit enter, it does nothing
<edogzilla> wrekjet: it couldnt find the installer
<TopBunny88> IntangibleLiquid: All i can suggest is that yu post yur exact problem n linuxquestins and se what kind of fix sugestions you get
<genii> errorio: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and not here, it's not some support question
<edogzilla> topbunny: cant find the non-free in synaptic
<IntangibleLiquid> TopBunny88, ok thanks!
<Chris8> Is there a setting for synaptic that will have it suggest multiverse libraries for you?
<wrektjet> really? how about sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<binarymutant> totem is fuzzy playing videos, I dont understand why either
<TopBunny88> IntangibleLiquid: You are quite welcome
<pjillip41> hi i have just downloaded ubuntu 9.04 and wish to install it on my external usb hard drive any ideas how to do that at all
<KingKimi> is there any animated GIF VIEWER in synpantic ???? i was aksing this yesterday also......  any animated gif viewer  (not any webbroswer) .......
<edogzilla> wrekjet: it says flashplugin non-free is already the newest version
<wrektjet> ok so go again to synaptic
<TopBunny88> IntangibleLiquid: remeber to keep yur ubuntu related questions in the disro spacific forums fo ubuntu on lq
<tanath> KingKimi, gthumb works fine
<esac> i know it doesnt add much to the conversation, but i think i am going to wait for a few updates before running jaunty. ive run every release since 6.10 and this version has so much broken in it
<wrektjet> and search "flash" and alphabatize the list sop u are sure of what u are looking at
<bdunlap> i dont see a lot wrong with jaunty
<KingKimi> tanath, THNX !
<HitThemLow> hi any tips on cutting my installation down really small?
<bdunlap> the screen flickering thing bugs me but there is a patch for it, which mostly helped me.
<edogzilla> how do i alphabetize?
<HitThemLow> like > 3 gb small?
<wrektjet> click on the bar that says package
<edogzilla> done
<wrektjet> bdunlap, do u mean flickering while watching full screen video and running compiz?
<bdunlap> wrektjet, no, during basic use.
<wrektjet> edogzilla, is flashplugin-nonfree on the list
<edogzilla> no
<esac> bdunlap, i am getting segmentation fault when running apt-get, firefox isnt working, i just ran an update and it says gvfs-fuse is missing a newline at the end of the file and wont let me update, and a few other small problems
<Elite> Anyone here able to compile the samba server for me to install?
<Gnea> Elite: it's already done
<bdunlap> wrektjet, when i open vlc my screen brightness goes to lowest setting but it did that in intrepid as well
<Jinxed-> I have a 64 bit laptop and plan to dual boot vista ultimate (32 bit) and ubuntu... should I get the 32 bit or the 64 bit version?
<Elite> its already done?
<pjillip41> can anyone help a new ubuntu user try and install ubuntu on a usb hard drive
<wrektjet> bdunlap, oh. im having the compiz/fullscreen issue
<HitThemLow> hi any tips on cutting my installation down really small? I ma making a customized distro, and i need to fit it on a cd or a us stick > 1 gb
<frenzy_usa> Elite: 'sudo apt-get install samba' should install everything you need
<TopBunny88> Elite: Apt-get -y install samba
<edogzilla> wrektjet: it is not in the list
<Elite> Jinxed-, get the 64 bit
<wrektjet> edogzilla, is swfdec on the list
<Elite> why the -y flag?
<bdunlap> frenzy_usa: try ubuntu-based distros, there are quite a few that are tiny (like 50mb) total.
<edogzilla> wrektjet: yes it is
<wrektjet> is there a green box to the left of it
<edogzilla> there is an unchecked box
<TopBunny88> Elite: S you don't have to sit therepunching the y key twenty times
<Gnea> !samba | Elite (Samba is pre-compiled for you in Ubuntu, just install it. The directions on these webpages will guide you properly.)
<ubottu> Elite (Samba is pre-compiled for you in Ubuntu, just install it. The directions on these webpages will guide you properly.): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Jinxed-> Elite: What is the advantage of the 64 bit version over the 32 bit version
<Jinxed-> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Abdiel> anyone feel like helping me fix an audio problem?
<wrektjet> jinxed i think 32 will only recognize up to 3gig of mem for starters
<i3luefire> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<albech> i just cannot get the openvpn to work with 9.04. I have installed the openvpn plugin for the network manager and vpnc framework for the network manager, but it still dont even try to connect.. i am still getting this in my logfile: tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<Elite> Jinxed-, it will be more efficient on the 64-BIT proc
<HitThemLow> hi any tips on cutting my installation down really small? I ma making a customized distro, and i need to fit it on a cd or a usb stick > 1 gb, any thing I can delete to make room?
<wrektjet> edogzilla, are any of them checked off?
<Jinxed-> alright
<frenzy_usa> Abdiel: More details
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i'm getting asked for password to reboot. says 'system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in'. never got that before, and there should be no other users logged in. 'who' in terminal lists only me.
<edogzilla> wrektjet: some of them are yes
<albech> HitThemLow, LFS
<HitThemLow> albech: im making a custom distro, not one from scratch
<Madpilot> HitThemLow, you know the Ubuntu ISO already fits on a CD and includes liveCD capability, right?
<Jinxed-> Elite: should I install linux or ubuntu first... and where are the burning instructions i need to theck the checksum
<HitThemLow> yes -_-'
<albech> HitThemLow, then start with the tiny debian dist
<HitThemLow> I just need dif programs
<bdunlap> Jinxed-: linux is ubuntu
<bdunlap> and ubuntu is linux
<HitThemLow> albech: im already done lol
<tanath> bdunlap, ubuntu is linux. linux is not ubuntu :P
<HitThemLow> I just need to get it 50 mb down
<bdunlap> not all of linux
<albech> HitThemLow, convert to uclibc instead of clibc
<InCrypto> wow !!! im still gettin the Server maybe overloaded ..could not find relase notes
<tanath> or gnu/linux if you prefer
<edogzilla> wrektjet:should i install swfdec flash plugin?
<Jinxed-> hahaha... sorry i knew that... i meant ubuntu or vista first
<HitThemLow> albech: lol wtf?
<wrektjet> hmmmm. i know i had problems when i had more than one player installed.
<Jinxed-> my bad
<Elite> When I did apt-get install samba it says The following have unmet dependencies: samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.21b.x.9-2) but 3.0.28a Iunbuntu is to be installed what does that mean?
<pjillip41> but the questions is do you install it this is my first time using ubuntu
<TopBunny88> Jinxed-: Ubuntu is a debian based Linux Distribution
<InCrypto> update manager can faetch other updates though
<albech> HitThemLow, that will give you 50 at least
<HitThemLow> albech: english please?
<Abdiel> When I boot ubuntu (9.04 64 bit) on my laptop, it starts to play the startup sound but it glitches and overlaps the sound like 100 times, then after it's done playing, I can't get any sound out of my speakers or my headphones
<wrektjet> edogzilla, u could try: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree amd then install swfdec in synaptic
<wrektjet> it cmant hurt it completely reversioble
<HitThemLow> Abdiel: remove the startup sound?
<Madpilot> pjillip41, I missed your earlier comments - what are you trying to install?
<Rianth> then he would have no sound
<Masculism> Hello, is it possible to remove gnome, and stick with fluxbox?
<pjillip41> ubuntu 9.04
<frenzy_usa> Elite: samba requires samba-common for it to work and will not install without samba-common
<pjillip41> and i have no idea at all
<Jinxed-> Yeah sorry guys i meant should i install ubuntu or vista first and what should i give each partition out of 320 gigs?
<HitThemLow> Rianth: wtf?
<Chris8> i've installed w32codecs and libdvdcss* and now libdvdread3 is showing up as uninstalled in Synaptiic... is this normal?  should i install it again?
<Jinxed-> i was thinking 100 gigs ubuntu the rest windows
<HitThemLow> I disabled my sound, still have it on other things
<Madpilot> pjillip41, have you downloaded the ISO and burned it to a CD-R?
<Rianth> his start up sound is working but it stops after that
<pjillip41> downloaded it but nor burnt yet
<TopBunny88> Masculism: of course just do and apt-get -y remove gnome
<xangua> Jinxed-: windows-ohtrer OS
<xangua> in that order
<Y-Town> Jinxed-: windows first then linux will add the boot loader to dual boot
<pjillip41> do i need to burn
<Abdiel> well sort of working, it doesn't play the sound right, it repeats each note of it a number of times
<binary__> Sup people
<HitThemLow> Rianth: no the startup sound is glitched
<albech> HitThemLow, research busybox/uclibc - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uclibc not an easy task though, but building tiny footprint dists arent supposed to be easy ;)
<KingKimi> how do add more number of workspaces ??????? right now i have only 2 ....  i want it to be 4 ? is it possible ??
<Elite> frenzy_usa, if I do apt-get install samba-common it says it is installed
<Madpilot> pjillip41, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<edogzilla> wrektjet: done
<xangua> Chris8: that is not normal, resintall
<HitThemLow> albech: all that for 50 mbs?
<wrektjet> jinxed. you could make an additional partitiion just for ubuntu
<Masculism> TopBunny88, no, I mean would I lose anything. Because fluxbox doesn;t have gnome-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop
<Chris8> Xangua: Thsnks!
<HitThemLow> cant I just remove the default themes or something?
<arvind_khadri> !puregnome > me
<Madpilot> pjillip41, that link includes Windows burning info for you
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<lstarnes> KingKimi: right-click on the workspace switcher and select "preferences"
<Jinxed-> is the x64 bit version of infrarecorder the 64 bit version?\
<binarymutant> I upgraded to jaunty and I have a few unresolved issues, my stylus doesnt right click anymore and totem is a little fuzzy :(  can someone help me pls
<pjillip41> lol Madpilot im using crappy windows still lol so do i just burn with nero
<tanath> Masculism, install 'ubuntu-minimal' and remove 'ubuntu-desktop' then you can remove things you normally couldn't, like gnome
<Madpilot> pjillip41, Nero should work, but I've never used it myself. Check that webpage.
<wrektjet> Jinxed-, an ext3 system of like 12 gig would be mor ethan enough and then the rest you could make ext3/ext4 for your files so u could reinstall the os at any point w/o touching files
<edogzilla> wrektjet: i have swfdec installed but when i go to a website with flash it tells me i need flash installed to see the video?
<binary__> windows is a ok os just not for what I do, I do however have a windows partition specifically set aside for games
<Masculism> tanath, thanks, will do
<frenzy_usa> Elite: try 'sudo apt-get install samba samba-common'
<arvind_khadri> !purekde | Masculism
<ubottu> Masculism: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<gaelfx> has anyone tried the apt-p2p thing yet? is it any good?
<albech> HitThemLow, you probably could remove a ton of stuff, but i cannot tell you what
<xangua> edogzilla: swfdec does not work in all sites
<xangua> only a few
<Chris8> Xangua:  or is there a libdvdread4 out there i've got installed?
<Masculism> arvind_khadri, I don;t want kubuntu. I want fluxbox
<Elite> frenzy_usa, nope same error
<KingKimi> lstarnes, thanks ... i got it ,...... and with rotating cube effect of compiz..... it looks great.... thanks
<edogzilla> xangua: great. so i cant watch video online then?
<xangua> Chris8:  ¿¿??
<captainkirk> what command do i use to search my whole ubuntu drive for a file?
<binary__> whereis
<albech> but your first message was 'cutting it down really small' ;)
<pjillip41> will give it a go and get back once burnt
<xangua> edogzilla: uninstall thar and instal adobe flash
<Chris8> Xangua: hahha yeah there is; tha's why i don't have read3 installed
<albech> HitThemLow, but your first message was 'cutting it down really small' ;)
<gaelfx> edogzilla: you can use the actual adobe flash plugin
<edogzilla> xangua: thar?
 * tanath likes google desktop for searching compy
<wrektjet> edogzilla, so try again with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gaelfx> edogzilla: you should be able to watch any flash-based video witht hat
<Kainos> whats the diff between ./apache2/php.ini and ./cli/php.ini config files?
<frenzy_usa> Elite: Try to uninstall samba-common and then install samba
<xangua> that * swf-something edogzilla
<HitThemLow> albech: well obviously, smaller is better lol, but I only -need- 50 mb
<binary__> What do you guys use to view flash files?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i cant because it tells me my computer typr is not supported...amd
<Jinxed-> wrektjet: I am sorry i don't understand...  could you explain that to me or direct me to a page explaining what you mean
<Elite> frenzy_usa, doing just that
<arvind_khadri> Masculism, then in place of kubuntu-desktop use flubox
<edogzilla> xangua: ok but that will get me back to where i started
<Elite> !Elite Samba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Elite Samba
<gaelfx> edogzilla: what is "it" that tells you you can't do it on AMD?
<Elite> ! Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kainos> whats the diff between ./apache2/php.ini and ./cli/php.ini config files?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: I have an AMD Turion processor and it works fine...
<xangua> edogzilla: have you already installe 'Ubuntu Restricted Extras' ¿?. it installs flash, fonts, codecs, etc
<xangua> installed*
<albech> HitThemLow, have you removed the man pages?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: when i go to install flash, it tells me that my computer type (amd) is not supported
<TopBunny88> !samba | Elite
<ubottu> Elite: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wrektjet> Jinxed-, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/powerpc/partition-sizing.html
<albech> that is ~20
<edogzilla> xangua: yes i have
<edogzilla> xangua: but most websites dont work
<KingKimi> bye
<xangua> jum............
<Kainos> whats the diff between ./apache2/php.ini and ./cli/php.ini config files?
<billybigrigger> is it safe to apt-get --purge dovecot-postfix with dovecot and postfix running? or will the --purge command stop the service and then remove it?
<binary__> To anybody: What are you guys using for flash, I remmebr it was sketchy the first time I went to ubuntu.
<Elite> Is there a way to install vnc server into the desktop from the cd?
<muddylemon> kainos - cli is the command line
<edogzilla> binary__: i just wanna watch video on the web
<xangua> binary__: i use adobe flash and a greasemonkey script to play Youtube videos with Mplayer
<binary__> Lol edog thats what I want too.
<Elite> !vncserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncserver
<binary__> thanks xangua
<Elite> !vnc-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnc-server
<HitThemLow> albech: no
<albech> HitThemLow, thats ~20 mb
<wrektjet> edogzilla, u have no luck after removing swdefc and reinstalling adobe?
<Guest45167> is there a way to install juniper on ubuntu
<TopBunny88> Elite: Google is your best friend to find ut more abut vnc-server
<tavo> hi, hi have a doubt, Could I install more than 4 Gb to my laptop pc????
<HitThemLow> albech: thats crazy lol
<Elite> samba failed to install btw
<albech> HitThemLow, why?
<tavo> I'd like to know it because I have a AMD64 processor
<Jinxed-> wrektjet: ok... i have no idea what to do now... I was going to install windows first... do i need to define its partition size when i install or does ubuntu reformat it later... and then how do i set up a swap/os/filestorage partions... and won't this cause me to have like 6 partions?
<edogzilla> wrektjet: correct. i get an error: wrong architecture 'i386'
<HitThemLow> albech: 20 mb of man pages?
<wrektjet> Jinxed-, lol. be calm
<Elite> tavo, that something you should ask in #hardware but yes you can
<albech> HitThemLow, doesnt really matter on most systems..
<gaelfx> edogzilla: if you're running 64-bit, then you need to download the 64-bit version of flash
<tavo> Elite: Many thanks, I'm going #hardware :D
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i am pretty sure i'm not running 64 bit
<Jinxed-> sorry wrektjet I am just nervous and i would like to fix my computer before i go to china on friday
<veovis> Hi, I just installed xubuntu 9.04 (the enviroment doesn't matter for this question.... I think.) and I need to be able to control the computer remotely WITH the GUI.  I'll be connecting from ubuntu 8.10, kubuntu 9.04, and Windows Vista.  Can any suggest any programs for me please?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: well, the only other options are i386 and PPC
<Elite> veovis, use vnc
<veovis> x86 is the most likely
<edogzilla> gaelfx: which are what exactly?
<wrektjet> Jinxed-, see my pm
<Y-Town> Jinxed-: are you planning on kepping the current windows or doing a full reload of that too?
<veovis> Elite: any specific programs you can reccomend?  Or just search the repos?
<billybigrigger> is it safe to apt-get --purge dovecot-postfix with dovecot and postfix running? or will the --purge command stop the service and then remove it?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: i386 is 32-bit version of Ubuntu, PPC is PowerPC for older macs
<tanath> can anyone help me with this? i'm getting asked for password to reboot. says 'system policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in'. never got that before, and there should be no other users logged in. 'who' in terminal lists only me.
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i do not have an older mac
<Elite> veovis, just google for vnc server
<bc> Gnea: disabling PCI IDE Busmaster or adding rootdelay=90 boot option may work. I have to say though for 6 year old hardware that's a little insane.
<edogzilla> gael: or a newer one for that matter
<veovis> okay, thank you Elite
<bliZZardz> my video card is not working after the online upgrade from Hardy to Ibex - how can i provide more info to solve this problem?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i386 is the error i get when trying to install flash
<gaelfx> edogzilla: when you open System->Administration->System Monitor, what version of ubuntu does it say you are using?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: 8.04 hardy
<Elite> Damn samba
<albech> anyone here successfully using the openvpn plugin for the network manager?
<HitThemLow> ok so I got remastersys to make my iso, but now I have another question, how can I really make it my own... replace the booot screen
<xangua> edogzilla: if you are using Hardy then remove adobe flash player in Synaptic and download 'adoble flash player 10' from adobe's web
<xangua> page*
<tanath> albech, heh, have you successfully used the network manager at all? doesn't work for me :P
<edogzilla> xangua: i can't because it tells me that my computer type is not supported
<albech> HitThemLow, look at bootflash and research initramfs
<xangua> edogzilla: you will also need to instal libflashsupport
<gaelfx> edogzilla: here's the url for adobe's flash: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<phillip41> Madpilot have got ubuntu burnt to a cd
<albech> tanath, yeah it is working fine
<Stepan1> Hello.  Running on 9.04 now.  Anyway, I was wondering if there is a way to mute the mic but still have it work with a program like skype.  I know it sounds weird but i remember years ago i did it when i used Windows.  Basically, i want my mic to work when i talk to people on Skype, but i dont want to hear myself in my speakers.  Possible?
<briscoelake> Hi Guys, I'm having a bit of an install problem. I have 2 disks 120gb and 1.5tb. The first has my windows install and the 2nd I created the space where I would like to put Ubuntu. The problem is the install gets to the point of installing Grub and fails
<tanath> albech, hm. has never worked for me since it came out
<edogzilla> gaelfx: that for 64-bit. i have 32
<Madpilot> phillip41, cool. fire it in your CD drive, restart your machine. it should boot to the live CD session and you'll be in Ubuntu!
<professor_> aceitei algumas atualizacoes no meu ubuntu 8.10 e quando reiniciei ele ficou todo em ingles so que quando tento mudar o idioma para portugues dar erro nas atualizacoes nao completao, alguem sabe me ajudar
<Madpilot> ubottu, es | professor_
<ubottu> professor_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: What error message do you get?
<wrektjet> edogzilla, im sorr i cant be of any more use
<phillip41> kewl and what about putting it on a usb hard drive the install will that work
<xangua> Madpilot: he speaks portuguese, not spanish
<simmen> dfg gfdg
<Madpilot> xangua, my mistake!
<edogzilla> wrektjet: thanks anyway. can anyone else help here?
<Madpilot> ubottu, pt | professor_
<ubottu> professor_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<briscoelake> frenzy_usa: wish I would have wrote that down.
<Madpilot> xanadu, thankfully, the bot speaks both :)
<Madpilot> phillip41, you can do a USB install, but I've never done one myself
<Madpilot> ubottu, usb | phillip41
<ubottu> phillip41: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gnea> bc: weird. pci=routeirq works on some hardware from that era as well
<tanath> i'm having a problem rebooting. asks for password, saying other users are logged in. that's not right...
<tanath> can anyone help?
<briscoelake> frenzy_usa: essentially I think it is prety much all installed except grub is there a way I can add that on?
<edogzilla> thing is, this was not a problem until i upgraded to the newest firefox. maybe i can downgrade? if so how do i do that?
<phillip41> will give it a go be back in a while
<tanath> edogzilla, find the .deb package for the version you want & install it
<edogzilla> tanath: how and where plz?
<bc> Gnea: havent tested yet, just reading bug log with a comment from a guy with the same mainboard
<tanath> edogzilla, should be able to find what you need through google
<albech> HitThemLow, correction splash image and initramfs.. its still early here ;)
<bc> Gnea: recent though.. 4th quarter 2008, 2009
<edogzilla> tanath: ok i'll look around but i already have and came up blank
<edogzilla> tanath: thats why i came here
<android60> I want a web management like openfiler or freenas, how does webmin stack up against that, and would you suggest anything else?
<Roasted> Hey guys - Just upgraded to 9.04 64 bit and I'm having that issue where I can only have 1 audio thing going on at once. If I have youtube going, Amarok has no audio and vice versa. How can I enable both sources to work interchangably?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Gnea> bc: ah okay, will keep an eye out
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: Use the rescue system mode on the Ubuntu CD to (re)install GRUB
<gaelfx> Roasted: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Zulhelmi> i cant connect to my wireless network on my kubuntu
<Roasted> Ubuntu
<stevr1it> i need support to install this webcam whihc even with ubuntu 9.04 seems not to work: Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0ac8:0323 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Luxya WC-1200 USB 2.0 Webcam
<Zulhelmi> fresh install
<Roasted> gaelfx - I had it working fine in 8.10. I just got done with 9.04 installing and I'm seeing that its either youtube OR amarok. I can't get them both to play like I ahd before.
<DivxcluB> Hello everybody. After Clean install on 9.04 I installed ATI drivers for my 4870x2, after reboot I can't login screen is messed up and everything is frozen right on moment of login screen. Plesee help. I have video of my boot on youtube, If possible please help here is video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFzRUkQS7_U      Thank you again
<Zulhelmi> ermm
<space_cadet> hey is there a way to assign another command to do something?
<Zulhelmi> anyone??
<gaelfx> Roasted: what are you using for flash?
<Banhammer> Hi, this isn't a major problem and can wait, but i just installed ubuntu to get past a terrible grub error 22 and it seems to have formatted my hdd, which is bad.
<gaelfx> edogzilla: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<space_cadet> i.e. replace <name of command> with <new one> ??
<Roasted> gaelfx - I just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, assuming flash was bundled in that package.
<gaelfx> edogzilla: if that doesn't work, I don't know what will
<Zulhelmi> i need help on my wireless network on my kubuntu, a newbie here
<space_cadet> Roasted, it was for me
<Matson> anyone know a good source for desktop machine with pre-installed 9.04?
<space_cadet> Roasted, did you use the medibuntu repos?
<Roasted> space_cadet - yes
<edogzilla> ummm. so i'm haveing an entirely different problem with firefox now. the firefox window is too big for my moniter. I can't get the close/minimize/maximize buttons cuz the run off the scree. I already tried restoring defaults in safe mode but that didnt work. any help plz?
<space_cadet> Roasted, you shouldn't have a prob then
<Roasted> space_cadet - Well... I do. :(
<Matson> helping a neighbor get a new computer and telling him he should use ubuntu
<space_cadet> Matson, doesn't gateway sell pc's with ubuntu?
<Roasted> Matson - Dell and System76 both sell computers with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<KingKimi> My frnd when he restarts the computer.... he cannot get the   desktop ....... it says "couldnt start xserver" how does he mend it ??????
<gaelfx> edogzilla: classic flash problem, can you alt-click and minimize to the panel?
<space_cadet> not that i would recommend gateway or dell
<Roasted> System76 is entirely Ubuntu. Dell has like 4 PCs that come with Ubuntu.
<edogzilla> gaelfdx: ive tried that before a dozen times and thats when i get the error that my computer type (amd) is not supported
<space_cadet> they both suck
<space_cadet> Matson, you are better off getting an asus
<space_cadet> Matson, then installing ubuntu
<Jinxed-> If I have a 64 bit laptop running vista do I need the x86 or x64 version of infraRecorder?
<Stepan1> Is there any way to stop mic output but still allow skype to hear it?  Basically, i dont want to hear myself when i speak
<space_cadet> Matson, asus are rock solid
<Roasted> how can I get my audio working guys?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: yes i can alt-click and minimize
<space_cadet> Matson, and newegg usually has them cheaper than anywhere else
<shadeslayer> !sound | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Roasted> yes
<Roasted> yes, I know
<briscoelake> frenzy_usa:  ok thanks again, I think I'll knock off for tonight (and hope windows is still booting so I can do my HW tomorrow morning).  Thanks for the help both now and before
<Roasted> already di that
<losher> Matson: and probably none running 9.04, as it's too recent. You'll probably get better pricing buying a windows machine and installing Ubuntu yourself, just due to economies of scale
<shadeslayer> Roasted: and?
<space_cadet> im running .
<frenzy_usa> briscoelake: glad to help
<space_cadet> im running 904
<Roasted> shadeslayer - I have audio working. It's just I can't have youtube and amarok play at the same time like I did in 8.10.
<space_cadet> i upped as soon as it was out
<syntax\> how come i cannot just enable an emerald theme right away
<syntax\> what should i do?
<space_cadet> aah
<space_cadet> that's what u meant
<Zulhelmi> roasted: libflashsupport i think
<shadeslayer> Roasted: oh,that....its everybody's problem,not solved yet
<space_cadet> Matson, yes... i would suggest not getting dell or gateway though
<Roasted> are you serious shades?
<space_cadet> Matson, hp is okay
<losher> Roasted: I think ubottus advice is out of date. Better off googling for 9.04 sound problems
<shadeslayer> Zulhelmi: i think that package is not in the standard repo
<edogzilla> gaelfx: is there a way to adjust the screen to fit my monitor or do i have to alt-click every time?
<space_cadet> Matson, asus is what i recommend
<space_cadet> Matson, but as long as you stay away from the devil and it's cow, you're good
<Roasted> libflashsupport - no installation candidate
<Zulhelmi> i used to solve the same problem on my ubuntu 8.04 by installing that thing
<Roasted> shadeslayer - are you positive that every single 9.04 user out there is having the same issue as me?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: hang on, I'm finding the solution
<Zulhelmi> or is it with other name
<edogzilla> gaelfx: ok thx
<gaelfx> edogzilla: it looks like it's in fullscreen mode, right>?
<Banhammer> Hi, this isn't a major problem and can wait, but i just installed ubuntu to get past a terrible grub error 22 and it seems to have formatted my secondary HDD, which had everything i need on it. if it helps, i am on a vista/ubuntu dual boot.
<losher> space_cadet: cough, the devil & its cow?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i dont know
<shadeslayer> Roasted: well its a well documented fact,maybe googling will help,also i cant track every 9.04 user
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<space_cadet> losher, dell and gateway
<losher> space_cadet: heh
<keith_> Hooray! I have finally succeeded in using network-manager to setup a static ip in Jaunty. ;-D
<gaelfx> edogzilla: tried pushing F11?
<losher> Banhammer: you had a backup, right?
<Banhammer> no D:
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i'll try it now on sec
<timotheus> Does anyone know why Ubuntu 9.04 does a kernel re-exec for reboot instead of a hardware reboot of the computer?
<Matson> space_cadet: thanks
<Matson> asus?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone what does mkdir -p mean.... i know whats mkdir what does -p option mean here
<MrKeuner> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KyleK> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<space_cadet> matson yep
<space_cadet> Matson, or hp
<keith_> PerryArmstrong: It creates everything you specify even if there are several levels of folders that need to be created
<space_cadet> Matson, their support is on par
<shadeslayer> Roasted: if you can find a alternative to libflashsupport you can get it to work
<Matson> I thought asus mostly did laptops
<edogzilla> gaelfx: wierd. it got bigger. so i hit f11 again and it got smaller than my monitor but my top right buttons are still gone
<PerryArmstrong> keith_; okk that mean i can do like this: mkdir -p dir1/dir2
<edogzilla> firefox -safe-mode
<Roasted> shadeslayer - That's a total bummer I just spent 4 hours redoing vista and ubuntu to upgrade ubuntu to 9.04 only to find out that ridiculous bug re-surfaced in this edition of ubuntu.
<tesseracter> hi. my mouse disappears on certain parts of firefox, i'm not sure what the pattern is.
<keith_> PerryArmstrong: Yes, and it will create both directories if it needs to
<space_cadet> Matson, well then if it's a desktop... go with hp, and install ubuntu after you get it.
<space_cadet> Matson, just be sure to make sure the HW is compatible
<shadeslayer> Roasted: sorry to hear that
<PerryArmstrong> keith_; thanq
<keith_> Roasted: What bug?
<keith_> PerryArmstrong: No problem.
<edogzilla> gaelfx: wait. i fixed it, i tried restoring defaults in safe mode again and it woprked! woohoo! something ctually worked! lol
<Matson> does no one sell whitebox desktops with ubunut?
<space_cadet> Matson, usually though, asus is contracted to make the MOBO's for them though
<space_cadet> Matson, so you should be in good shape
<Roasted> keith_ I can't play youtube audio + mp3 player audio at the same time. It's one or the other... like the old days.
<wrektjet> edogzilla, congrats
<gaelfx> edogzilla: and when you alt+click and drag, does the same thing happen?
<shadeslayer> keith_: playing amarok and youtube together
<edogzilla> still can't play video tho
<Zulhelmi> ermm anyone on my wireless?? it can see my network, but when i typed my WEP key, it just fails
<losher> Roasted: I don't know what made you think 9.04 would magically fix all problems. New generally means buggy. You'd have been better off trying 8.04.2
<Zulhelmi> i'm running kubuntu 9.04
<tesseracter> Roasted, i fixed that with pulse audio.
<Roasted> losher - It's not that I expected 9.04 to be problem-free. But hey, let's use a little logic here. A bug that was fixed 2 years ago you would think would be still fixed in newer editions. But, guess I was wrong.
<gaelfx> edogzilla: haha, congrats
<tesseracter> Roasted, but i warn you, pulse is messed up in other places.
<xangua> Roasted: keith_ I can't play youtube audio + mp3 player audio at the same time. It's one or the other... like the old days , i have no problems playing flash and music at the same time
<Matson> "compare operating system choices"  brings me to http://hpshopping.edgesuite.net/www.shopping.hp.com/shopping/html/popup/vista_features.html
<scribawf> Fail to get flashplayer to run in either Opera of Firefox, uninstalled/reinstalled flashplayer, what to do?
<Matson> "Which Vista would you like?"
<tesseracter> Matson, try wikipedia comparison
<losher> Roasted: I got sound working eventually in 9.04 but I agree with tesseracter, there are other issues. In the end, I went back to 8.04.2
<wrektjet> i guess this flashplayer thing is a big deal
<edogzilla> scribawf: same problem here
<shadeslayer> Matson: lol
<space_cadet> Matson, you do know that windows 7 RC goes public the 5th right?
<edogzilla> it only started happening when i updated firefox
<Roasted> I see theres still severe video tearing in 9.04 too with DVDs. *sigh*
<Roasted> I love ubuntu, but GAHHH
<wrektjet> i was about to say that!
<edogzilla> but i dont know how to downgrade
<gaelfx> edogzilla: so which version of flash have you downloaded and tried installing?
<tesseracter> for me, flash under 9.04 has been working more solidly than ever before. i used to get audio, but grey video Roasted.
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<space_cadet> a lot
<scribawf> edogzilla;  tried the whole route also?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: the one from adobe website. also the one in synaptic
<tesseracter> Roasted, i used to need to refresh pages 3-10 times before video would work.
<exodus_ms> cli way to use cat to join multiple text files located in three different directories?
<scribawf> yup did the same here
<gaelfx> edogzilla: the one in synaptic gives the same error?
<Matson> I still don't want it
<edogzilla> scribawf: oh yeah. u have an amd processor by chance?
<Roasted> tesseracter - Me too. I was in the same boat. Now my video is better but I cant get audio to work while amarok is on.
<Matson> whenever it goes public
<space_cadet> Matson, i can understand
<scribawf> uh, no
<space_cadet> Matson, i only boot to windows to print
<tesseracter> Roasted, gnome or kde?
<Roasted> gnome
<space_cadet> Matson, i have a dell 725 (lexmark rebrand) printer
<edogzilla> gaelfx: it wont even let me check the box in synaptic and it tells me the same thing in the description
<losher> Roasted, tesseracter: which version are you refugees from?
<Roasted> 8.10
<Matson> at this point, even if microsoft made an awesome, stable system, I wouldn't use it for the same reason I don't shop at Wal mart- I don't want to support their behavior
<MrKeuner> j #ati
<tesseracter> Roasted, try exaile. very similar to amarok, but for gnome. see if it has the same problem.
<scribawf> edgozilla;  only happened AFTER new ubuntu 9.04 upgrade
<tesseracter> losher, 8.10
<edogzilla> scribawf: oh. I am still on hardy cuz when i upgrade to ibex the nvidia drivers crash all my graphics..lol
<losher> Roasted, tesseracter: 8.10 does seem to be when the sound problems started...
<Jinxed-> Is the 64 bit version of 9.04 only for AMD processors?
<edogzilla> so far i havent had the most pleasent experiences with ubuntu
<Roasted> losher - 8.04 is where the sound problems stopped for me. 8.10 also had no sound problems for me.
<scribawf> edogizilla;  have ver 8.10 on another machine working fine with BOT browsers!
<shadeslayer> Jinxed-: no
<tesseracter> losher, its also when flash started native flash support.
<keith_> I like the way tesseracter thinks the only DE/WMs are KDE and Gnome... ;-D
<scribawf> edogzilla; uh that's both browsers Opera/Firefox
<Roasted> it seems as if exaile is working with youtube... how weird...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<edogzilla> scribawf: sorry but i dont know what bot browsers are
<Abdiel> Jinxed-, I'm running on an intel centrino 2 and it works fine
<Roasted> how can Ig et amarok 2 to respond the same way?
<lstarnes> Jinxed-: it works on amd64 and intel processors that support emt64, which is basically every recent intel processor
<gaelfx> Jinxed-: no, it's for any 64-bit processor that follows the intel instruction set
<edogzilla> scribawf: oh
<space_cadet> you guys know that sun was bought out by oracle
<space_cadet> ?
<keith_> Roasted, so the problem is only with amarok?
<PerryArmstrong> ok
<keith_> space_cadet: yep
<Roasted> keith_ it seems to be
<tesseracter> keith_, no, i use ion on my laptop. i just know that if someone uses something else, they'll tell me.
<gaelfx> *AMD instruction set
<losher> keith_: they're the big ones. so what are you using?
 * tesseracter high-fives Roasted 
<keith_> Roasted: Then I would look at what amarok is using for sound. Might be alsa?
<edogzilla> so ah...there's no helping me is there?
<space_cadet> i've seen amarok work in 9.04
<space_cadet> once
<scribawf> edogzilla;  can't seem to find much info on prblms w/9.04 Jaunty for Flashplayer
<Roasted> keith_ I tried to search for amarok's settings, but amarok and amarok 2 are very different and I cant locate those settings with amarok 2.
<space_cadet> Roasted, they took them out
<fde> Roasted: what are you trying to do?
<space_cadet> roasted amarok now sucks
<gaelfx> edogzilla: so you have only tried installing the 32-bit version?
<Roasted> space_cadet - um, why?
<tsuriwan> keith_: I had problems with Amarok just after upgrading. But it was not ALSA
<space_cadet> Roasted, who knows
<edogzilla> gaelfx: as far as i know yes
<space_cadet> Roasted, they stripped it wayy down
<keith_> losher: I use Gnome, I just felt like poking.
<fde> Roasted: don't mind him... its just different, no features are lost
<edogzilla> gaelfx: it didnt really specify
<space_cadet> fde, really
<Roasted> fde - I can't get youtube audio and amarok2 to work at the same time. with amarok1 I had to change an engine setting. But now with amarok2 I cant find it.
<tsuriwan> keith_:  I had to apt-get the non-free codecs again
<Roasted> fde - then how can I change engine settings in amarok2?
<losher> keith_: :-)
<gaelfx> edogzilla: what type of computer do you have? like brand and model number
<fde> Roasted: install the xine pulse plugin, and ensure phonon is using xine
<space_cadet> fde, http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/809-Missing-features-in-Amarok-2.html
<keith_> Roasted: Can't you just open the settings through amarok2 and look?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: its a custom built amd dual core
<Roasted> keith_ um, yeah, I did that... they're not there.
<edogzilla> nvidia graphics card
<Vague> Is it normal to have a lot of processes running under Ubuntu? Right now I have 227 processes running, that seems like a lot...
<fde> space_cadet: I have used it for about 4 months
<Roasted> keith_ otherwise I wouldnt have asked :P
<Jinxed-> So I have an Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 I should get the amd64 version of 9.04?
<space_cadet> fde read the link
<Roasted> fde - the xine pulse plugin... so that magically gives me more amarok2 settings to change the engine? or what?
<keith_> Roasted: Is amarok 2 the one in the Jaunty repo?
<fde> Jinxed-: you certainly could, yes
<Slart> Jinxed-: it will work, yes
<space_cadet> fde, plus it doesn't play music anymore
<Jinxed-> alright thanks
<Roasted> keith_ I assume so. I just did sudo apt-get install amarok and this is what I got...
<gaelfx> edogzilla: and you're positive you aren't running 64-bit version?
<space_cadet> fde it just sits there like a dummy terminal
<Jinxed-> umm where are teh md5 checksums
<keith_> Roasted: I am going to see what I can figure out.
<edogzilla> gaelfx: i am not positive. how do i find out?
<Jinxed-> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Matson> how do I check ubuntu support for this:  http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=desktops&series_name=a6700z_series
<Matson> "HP Pavilion a6700z series"
<fde> Roasted: Amarok2 uses KDE4 settings... thus it uses Phonon... so if the phonon backend is using xine that has a pulse plugin, it won't complain with Flash as that too uses Pulse as of 10.x
<losher> Vague: 227 *running*, or most of them sleeping?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: what is i386? cuz im pretty sure its that
<Roasted> fde - Amarok2 and KDE... Blah.
<Roasted> suddenly exaile is looking a little sexier
<fde> Roasted: yes... I got that part
<shadeslayer> um i cant get my CD ROM to mount
<Slart> Matson: there are some sites for laptops with linux.. I don't remember the urls though.. or you could bring a live cd to the stora and ask them if it's ok to test it
<Vague> losher, sleeping, does sleeping mean they're not using CPU/memory?
<tesseracter> Roasted, if you can live with exaile (i like it better), it works better with gnome
<fde> Roasted: idk, that's how I set up phonon, and I never had issues... except the various plasma leaks
<shadeslayer> says " cant mount file "
<Chr|s> hmm flash isn't working correctly, any help solving this problem would be greatful
<Roasted> tesseracter - I think I'll try it out, but I'd really like to get amarok2 working just for the sake of it, ya know?
<losher> Vague: yes. The number of processes has been going up. 148 sleeping, 1 running on my 8.04.2
<tsuriwan> after upgrading to 9.04 I had to apt-get install this:
<tsuriwan> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tsuriwan> libxine1-ffmpeg
<tsuriwan> phonon-backend-xine
<tsuriwan> phonon-backend-gstreamer
<FloodBot3> tsuriwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsuriwan> Everything work as usual with Amarok.
<the_gamer> what package includes iotop?
<edogzilla> chr|s: join the club
<gaelfx> edogzilla: I think the command is lsb_release -a
<space_cadet> Matson, you should be fine with that
<Vague> losher, so should I be concerned that there's a lot of unnecessary stuff running? Or?
<Chr|s> edogzilla: its simple fix, Ive done it before
<redrebel> what is the 'hp system tray' used for??
<redrebel> do I need it?
<tesseracter> Roasted, of course. but you can complain in #amarok now when it is messed up. target your error, then find or write a bug report at least.
<fde> the_gamer: sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search <file>
<edogzilla> chr|s: great. how?
<Chr|s> edogzilla: I run 64bit
<space_cadet> matson nvidia chipset, asus board,
<RICARDO38> hieper de piep hoera
<RICARDO38> hieper de piep hoera
<edogzilla> gaelfx: thats not the command
<space_cadet> Matson, realtek lan
<Matson> space_cadet: thanks
<RICARDO38> hieper de piep hoera
<FloodBot3> RICARDO38: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> Vague: mind your terminology. Sleeping is not running. It's normal to have lots of sleepers. Anyone on 9.04 care to offer a number?
<Bi_bRo_pklg> fff
<gaelfx> edogzilla: oops, sorry, hang on
<fde> Roasted: I told you how to fix amarok2, either do what I said or stop asking the same question.
<edogzilla> chr|s: oh. i dont know if i run 64 bit, trying to find out how to look now
<space_cadet> Matson, plus, unlike mine, it's not the little kid version ... (half the sata and ram dimms.
<Roasted> fde - yeah, I got that, thanks.
<simple> ......
<space_cadet> Matson, you have the full enchalada there.
<Vague> losher, ah okay
<space_cadet> Matson, the only thing i can forsee is the hd audio may not work as it does in windows.
<space_cadet> Matson, where it detects jack insertion
<losher> Vague: sleepers use ram, and maybe swap, but not cpu...
<fde> space_cadet: it definitely doesn't, this isn't windows... stupid statement
<space_cadet> Matson, but there may be ways to fix that, i haven't looked into it.
<gaelfx> edogzilla: would it be too much to try downloading the 64-bit version and try installing it?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: yah
<rasmith1959> Does anyone like the new Amarok?  I don't....
<fde> rasmith1959: yes
<space_cadet> matson  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01357135&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3911768
<losher> rasmith1959: almost no-one apparently...
<Vague> losher, well, I don't really have a lot of concerns for my RAM, considering I have 4 gigs on a laptop I use mostly for work/class/communication
<fde> No one likes its at first because it's radically different, but they haven't taken away any features
<rasmith1959> How would I go back to 1.4?
<fde> rasmith1959: you'd have to search google for a ppa that includes it
<noaXess> good morning
<losher> Vague: that attitude is pretty much how the numbers got so big :-)
<fde> rasmith1959: you can also add an old Ubuntu versions repo to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get -t <version> -b source amarok
<rasmith1959> Ok thanks!
<space_cadet> fde that will install the old amarok?
<billybigrigger> is it safe to apt-get --purge dovecot-postfix with dovecot and postfix running? or will the --purge command stop the service and then remove it?
<space_cadet> fde, i mean allow me to install?
<billybigrigger> or its it better to just apt-get remove the package?
<fde> rasmith1959: note that will build the old version in the current tool chain, you cannot just install the old binary
<Vague> losher, well, I didn't expect it to be so many when I saw it O.o but I've never used any of my swap, so I assume that's good >.>
 * Chr|s bangs head on keyboard
<noaXess> i want acces my ubuntu server x-server over network... i have installed minimal xfce desktop, so i can configure virtualbox... i tried tightvncserver, but it opens the display 1 for acces the desktip not main display 0.. how can i connect to :0?
<fde> space_cadet: as I just said, that will compile the old version on the current tool chain... make sure you only add the deb-src
<simplechat_> oh yeah, i installed virtualbox 2.2 from the sun website (using their repository)
<space_cadet> hmm
<fde> rasmith1959: you too... it'd be a deb-src repo, not a regular deb repo
<simplechat_> it installed fine however i can't seem to be able to access it
<losher> Vague: RAM has gotten so big that linuxes doesn't swap much any more...
<simplechat_> any ideas?
 * space_cadet thinks for a min
 * space_cadet decides to just stick with banshee
<space_cadet> fde, thx though..
<Abdiel> Well I give up
<cappicard> this is extremely annoying. upgraded to jaunty and my laptop's ati X300 radeon is slow as hell
<Abdiel> It says to contact the ALSA developers and request support for my sound card
<simplechat_> like is there any way to get more info on an installed package
<simplechat_> ?
<Abdiel> but there is no link
<rasmith1959> Ok... so then I'd have to run the configure script and then run a make install, right?
<losher> noaXess: there are special versions of vnc that share the desktop. I thought newer releases do this automatically. Sorry I don't recall the details, I don't run gnome...
<fde> space_cadet: lol, rhythmbox is fine for me... amarok is really nice though... I'll probably play more when I get Fedora installed, the preview release isn't loading hal, and I can't figure out how to boot to runlevel 1 because I want my volume encrypted
<billybigrigger> anyone aware of some good 9.04 cd/dvd covers? not actual cd labels, but the box art
<keith_> Roasted, fde: I'm not getting Amarok to work at all
<Vague> losher, is that a bad thing necessarily? Sounds like a positive advancement.
<fde> keith_: in a gnome environment? it's easy in a kde environment
<keith_> fde: yeah. Never had any problems before... but this new version is odd. Maybe I should try restarting. =/
<space_cadet> fde, did you have to do anything to amarok2 to get it to play mp3's,   I have the restricted and all that...
<Abdiel> If I'm correct the problem with my audio is that the card isn't supported by ALSA
<losher> Vague: I think it's sloppy coding, and it can't go on forever, or you end up with a bloated pig of an os, no names mentioned of course...
<edogzilla> gaelfx: hey guess what...i have a 64 bit
<Abdiel> because it says that it's using an IDT codec for an Intel sound card
<fde> keith_: what I said about ensuring the phonon backend is using pulseaudio should point you in the right direction to getting it working
<ItsMe> uninstalled plasma-widget-network-manager by mistake. Got Kubuntu9.04 cd and I also got amd64 (what I use) package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/plasma-widget-network-manager. Package from website gives "error". CD added to repository list and still no install.. error again. Anyone got any ideas?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: uname -a
<edogzilla> gaelfx: huh?
<gaelfx> edogzilla: I had a feeling that was what was happening :D
<gaelfx> edogzilla: that's how you check for which version
<keith_> fde: Going on what space_cadet asked, I tried an ogv file in amarok and it works
<fde> space_cadet: check apt-cache show kubuntu-restricted-extras for amarok related stuff... it should depend on the phonon plugins for it
<edogzilla>  2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 21:43:24 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<space_cadet> fde for ubuntu?  no problems with that?
<edogzilla> gaelfx: thats 64 bit right?
<keith_> In amarok, pause starts the clip over for me...
<fde> space_cadet: amarok is part of kubuntu, I didn't say install kubuntu-restricted-extras... just look at it and see what the required amarok/xine related stuff is
<losher> Vague: then before you know it, you can't boot with less than 4G ram....
<edogzilla> gaelfx:  2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 21:43:24 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Vague> losher, ahh, I see what you mean, if they disregard the RAM as a problem, more and more things will be default processes, even as unnecessary, and...ta da, you have windows vista? lol
<losher> Vague: you said the V-word. For shame....
<gaelfx> edogzilla: yep
<edogzilla> gaelfx: thats what uname -a spat out
<edogzilla> gaelfx: so does that mean all is not lost?
<space_cadet> !pm | Bi_bRo_pklg
<ubottu> Bi_bRo_pklg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gaelfx> edogzilla: yeah, x86_64 means you are using 64-bit
<ItsMe> can anyone help with reinstalling plasma-widget-network manager on kubuntu9.04?
<fde> ItsMe: try #kubuntu
<gaelfx> edogzilla: precisely, download the 64-bit version of Flash, should work well
<edogzilla> gaelfx: can u link it plz?
<ItsMe> fde: can't actually join that channel from web-irc which is all I got on this laptop (good laptop has no network manager!)
<gaelfx> edogzilla: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<space_cadet> keith_, http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg18977.html
<edogzilla> gaelfx: thx so much
<gaelfx> edogzilla: no prob, good luck!
<losher> How is brasero in 9.04, fully functional?
<khensthoth> Anyone knows how to prevent bluetooth from turning on every boot in Ubuntu 9.04? Blacklisting bluetooth and hci_usb doesn't seem to work
<space_cadet> keith_, http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<jjrUbu> Bonjour à tous
<space_cadet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<edogzilla> gaelfx: do i download the (YUM), .rpm, or .deb?
<h-kan> Hi all! How do i make my computer autologin as root in init3... I know how to do this with inittab but ubuntu uses upstarter and Im new to it
<jjrUbu> OK. Thanks. Have a nice day ;)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training in #ubuntu-classroom now
<edogzilla> gaelfx: or.tar.gz?
<Kengine> it asks me to apply 0.2 gram of thermal grease between CPU and heatsink, how much is 0.2 grams ?
<raylu> edogzilla: .deb
<space_cadet> Kengine,  a dab about the size of a grain of rice
<edogzilla> raylu: thx
<space_cadet> Kengine, brand?
<losher> Kengine: about the size of a pea is generally the guideline IMO
<Kengine> space_cadet: starTech
<gaelfx> edogzilla: um, I think there should be a .deb
<space_cadet> never heard of it
<edogzilla> raylu: i get the same error i was getting before. its not the 64-bit version
<Kengine> space_cadet: Silver Oxide Compound Thermal Heatsink pasge its 1.5g Tube
<space_cadet> i use arctic silver
<Kengine> losher: okk man :)
<losher> Kengine: it's ok if a little bit squishes out when you put it together, in fact, it's desirable. Wipe it up though
<space_cadet> to each his own
<edogzilla> gaelfx: must be wrong version. not 64-bit i mean
<space_cadet> Kengine, make sure you don't get any on any traces
<raylu> edogzilla: sorry, i have no idea what's going on; just answering the last question because you sohuldalways go for the debs
<Kengine> losher: so I scrub the bottom of the heatsink to remove the before one and then give a peasize thermal paste and then put it back
<raylu> edogzilla: *should always
<space_cadet> Kengine, silver oxide is conductive
<Kengine> space_cadet: what does that mean ? its not good ?
<space_cadet> Kengine, best to use alcohal to clean the old residue off
<edogzilla> raylu: oh. sorry
<space_cadet> Kengine, conductive to electricity
<space_cadet> Kengine, you short out the databus to the cpu your done
<Kengine> space_cadet: so I can use it right ? or not ?
<space_cadet> yes
<losher> Kengine: yes, I agree with space_cadet, gentle cleaning with a paper towel and alcohol to remove the old crud so it's nice & shiny clean again, then dab a pea size blob and reassemble
<Kengine> ok good I can use it then
<Kengine> losher:dont have alcohol
<Kengine> maybe some cleaner will help ?
<losher> Kengine: no vodka?
<space_cadet> Kengine, don't use anything but alchohal
<Kengine> losher: :(
<[__FireSoul__]> hi every one where can i find bluetooth.h hci.h rfcomm.h and hci_lib.h for 2.6.28-8-generic
<Kengine> losher: minor here
<gareth_> how do i tell what remote desktop software is set p on my workstation ? (for serving)
<losher> Kengine: not sure anything else will work... Ask your parents? No rubbing alcohol?
<space_cadet> Kengine, alcohol is the only recommended thing to clean the residue off with because anything else can leave residue.
<phoe6> I have Visual Effects enabled, but my screen comes a blank white. I want to disable it to get started with work. I login to failsafe gnome and go to Apperance and Visual effects and I see None selected. (?!) How do I switch off visual effects?
<Kengine> space_cadet: ohh ok
<space_cadet> Kengine, particularly, DO NOT use fingernail polish remover
<Kengine> space_cadet: how about aftershave ?
<space_cadet> nope
<Kengine> uggh
<space_cadet> the scent contains oil
<space_cadet> and impurities
<Kengine> space_cadet: what if I dont clean it ?
<Kengine> just scrub it off
<space_cadet> impurities = less heat transfer
<Kengine> and wipe it
<Titan8990> Kengine, ideally you want 90%+ isopropyl alcohol
<space_cadet> less heat transfer = cpu may overheat
<space_cadet> Kengine, it's only 2 dollas at the store
<jon_high9000> This may sound like a boneheaded question but does ufw actually "opens" a port when you type a rule out?
<losher> space_cadet: he doesn't want to *wait*
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> well... it's either wait and have a nice cool system
<space_cadet> or rush it and risk burning out a cpu
<Titan8990> jon_high9000, sudo iptables -L
<tweakedeh_> I have been having troubles with my wireless, I just recently have been able to see the networks around me but every time i try to connect I fail... My wireless card is: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless NetworkAdapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<losher> space_cadet: he's under 18. He may be physiologically incapable of waiting...
<space_cadet> lol
<tweakedeh_> Can any one help me?
<space_cadet> keith_, that last link i gave you works perfect :)
<losher> space_cadet: I remember when computing was so exciting I didn't want to wait till the next day to put my system together, barely...
<pyrak> i am using a command line irc client!
<space_cadet> lol
<acecombat> hi guys
<losher> Kengine: what processor is it? And what kind of cooler...
<zaidka> pyrak, you are so cool for using the cli version
<keith_> space_cadet: The link about 1.4?
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<space_cadet> yep
<Cammy> lol
<lamrinraj> hi
<space_cadet> keith_, nomad.ca
<losher> So how is brasero in 9.04, fully functional?
<lamrinraj> anybody from india
<bazhang> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<AK_Dave> losher: Looks good, seems to work fine. No problems here.
<bazhang> lamrinraj, #ubuntu-in for India
<losher> AK_Dave: thanks...
<mgmuscari> anybody hear any updates on the window drawing delay with Jaunty + ATI + Compiz Fusion?
<Surlent777> Anyone able/willing to help me figure out why 1. I have random static at random times and 2. I have audio output on only one side of my headphones?
<Kengine> hey guys, losher: so drop of drinking wine is good ?
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<space_cadet> fde, if you haven't been following, here is what i found for those that may want amarok 1.4  back...  :)  http://nomad.ca/blog/2009/apr/3/amarok-14-jaunty-ubuntu-904/
<mgmuscari> Surlent777: your headphone cable is broken
<lamrinraj> anyone knows  which is best sql injection tool
<bazhang> please take hardware and other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AK_Dave> losher: I like Brasero, and I'm a k3b fan.
<Surlent777> mgmuscari: very much doubt it
<losher> Kengine: Not even close. Full of impurities. That's why I said vodka. Neat vodka is pretty much straight alcohol
<Surlent777> mgmuscari: I notice that neither side of the Headphone meter in the gnome sound thing affects it, but master, which the tooltip labels as mono, does affect it
<losher> AK_Dave: I liked k3b too, but it stopped verifying, and looks like development on it stalled.
<[__FireSoul__]> problem solved .. i needed libbluez-dev
<[__FireSoul__]> :D
<AK_Dave> losher: If neat vodka was straight alcohol, it would be close to 200 proof. :)
<nondysjunction> hello
<space_cadet> losher     one word... everclear
<[__FireSoul__]> thanks any ways guys
<phillip41> hhi just installed ubuntu 9.04 and i have a feeling i stuffed up the install can someone tell me how i find out what hard drive ubuntu has been installed on
<AK_Dave> losher: k3b development seems stalled because it needs to be fully ported to qt4
<losher> AK_Dave: It;s not clear that's going ot happen to k3b, or when
<nondysjunction> will the netbook remix image work for installing onto non-atom processors? i have a laptop with no optical drive that has an intel centrino processor.
<space_cadet> phillip sudo fdisk -l  (lowercase L)
<AK_Dave> losher: True dat, not clear if or when. Lots of little things like that keep me solidly with gnome for the time being.
<Tac_Work> so... canonical won't ship to the US, but the usstore they point you to, doesn't have 9.04 CD's ... any alternatives?  ( I want to buy them instead of burn them so they look nicer to give to people )
<losher> AK_Dave: Sorry, you're right. It's alcohol & water. Not much residue...
<Surlent777> ok I'm dumb. Plugging it in all the way got me equalized output on my headphones
<mgmuscari> how many people here are using Jaunty with an ATi video card and Compiz Fusion?
<zhanx> nondysjunction yes
<losher> Kengine: what processor is it? And what kind of cooler...
<mpontillo> tweakedeh_: in what way does your wireless connection fail? if you type "nm-tool" from a terminal, what is the state of your wireless connection?
<phillip41> thanks space_cadet
<nondysjunction> zhanx: i made this image and when i boot from it, i get a one line error saying: Boot Error
<space_cadet> phillip41, yep
<kakang> haiiii
<nondysjunction> zhanx: I don't know what the problem could be. I checked the md5sum and the image is correct
<phillip41> think i have really screwed things up
<Kengine> losher: IBM T60, core 2 duo
<space_cadet> nondysjunction, downloaded from internet, burned to cd?
<kakang> yes i tengarti
<edogzilla> so i followed a bunch of instructions to install flashplayer 10 in 64-bit 8.04. they didnt work tho. still no web video. anyone know how to install flash for 64 bit?
<Surlent777> ok, I don't think my idocy explains the static I get from my main speakers...it seems to be kind of random...it's never happend in Amarok2, but it happens a lot in pidgin, and once with recordmydesktop so far...
<nondysjunction> space_cadet: downloaded from internet, dd'ed to usb stick
<MrKeuner> hi, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all reports that all fglrx packages exist for jaunty as well. Why does the update tool warn me that those packages are missing?
<AK_Dave> losher: I was big on KDE 3.5.x but then KDE4 came along, sucked the life of of KDE3 app development, and at this point it looks like maybe in another year it'll be something for me to use. By that time I'll retire my current workhorse laptop, now ~4yr old, for something new. So it will all work out.
<[biabia]> does ubuntu not use lcap or is it called something else
<space_cadet> nondysjunction,  use unetbootin.
<Kengine> losher: I think I am going to wait for some of that, before opening my laptop, but now the heat of CPU is raging from 60-70C :<<
<kakang> k, I don't think my idocy explains the static I get from my main speakers...it seems to be kind of random...it's never happend in Amarok2, but it happens a lot in pidgin, and once with recordmydesktop so far...
<space_cadet> nondysjunction, or at least try it and report findings.
<nondysjunction> space_cadet: what is that, where do i get it?
<Surlent777> haha what
<mgmuscari> MrKeuner: i don't know why it warns that they're missing, but have you noticed that in Jaunty, restoring/resizing windows with Compiz Fusion enabled has a 0.5-2 second lag?
<space_cadet> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<losher> Kengine: I thought intel processors all have overheating protection. But my advice is to wait & do it right...
<space_cadet> nondysjunction, ^^
<space_cadet> nondysjunction, just mark it as executable
<gartral> sudo apt-get upgarde applies availible system upgrades, right?
<edogzilla> does anyone know how to install flash in a 64-bit 8.04?
<ubuntu> Hello, my hard disk does not install ubuntu, says there is an error in the IO, which can be?
<losher> AK_Dave: I'm an old CLI hack, so I don't use a desktop...
<space_cadet> nondysjunction, now... this does not allow you to do a persistent usb disk... just a live disk.
<Surlent777> gartral: yes. Be sure to apt-get update first
<Chr|s> in firefox plugins, which plugins should I make sure are disabled?  I'm installing the native beta 64bit version of flash
<MrKeuner> mgmuscari, I did not install jaunty due to that warning, you installed it and fglrx works?
<AK_Dave> losher: I'm a CLI hack who has gotten lazy over time. :P
<losher> AK_Dave: :-)
<AK_Dave> losher: My favorite KDE app of all time is ... yakuake
<gartral> Surlent777: awesome, how do i quit irssi, im in a ssh term from a mac...
<zhanx> nondysjunction sorry was on the phone
<phillip41> space_cadet is their a way to find out the name of the actual hard drive ubuntu installed on at all
<Surlent777> gartral: /quit
<ubuntu> Somebody help me
<MrKeuner> mgmuscari, could you please post $ fglrxinfo somewhere?
<space_cadet> phillip41, yes, but i don't know  (sorry)
<mgmuscari> MrKeuner: fglrx seems to be working, but Compiz Fusion is a bit buggy. I get occasional artifacts when restoring windows, and opening, minimizing, restoring, and resizing windows all have a short lag that is directly proportional to the size of the window
<phillip41> lol thanks anyway SP3C7R3
<phillip41> lol thanks anyway space_cadet
<space_cadet> phillip41, fdisk -l should have reported sda or b
<Surlent777> All I can say is tha NVIDIA works like a charm =/
<space_cadet> phillip41, or hda or b
<phillip41> it did but too many
<ubuntu> Help me please!
<mgmuscari> MrKeuner: sure
<space_cadet> phillip41, a is the first disk, b is the second
<Surlent777> ubuntu: Do not ask to ask for help, etc. Just state your question
<MrKeuner> mgmuscari, I do not care compiz at the moment, all I need is some 3d support to run googleearth. Have you checked by any chance if googleearth runs smoothly?
<space_cadet> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<losher> ubuntu: you're going to have to do a bit more work to get help. Like, the *exact* text of the error you're seeing...
<ubuntu> During the installation of ubuntu it freezes and shows an error of IO, which can be?
<phillip41> nah it says sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5   then sdb1 sdb2 sdb5
<space_cadet> ubuntu, you may try burning the image at 4x or slower
<maheshjr2000_> ok So Ive read through the release notes done EVERYTHING the wiki has said and I have had no performance fixes for my 945gm. My question is this: anyway I can downgrade to 8.10 without a fresh install and does Xorg actually know what is the cause of this bug? If so is there a beta patch that I can try?
<AK_Dave> MrKeuner: you don't need compiz to get compositing. xcompmgr does a good job of basic compositing.
<space_cadet> phillip41, which one has linux-native
<phillip41> it is really confusing
<space_cadet> phillip41, sda or b
<phillip41> sdb i think
<ubuntu> I am using the cd that Canonical sent me.
<space_cadet> phillip41, sda is your first hard disk, the 1-5 are the partitions
<bullgard4> After 8.04.2 > 8.10 Upgrade I have no longer LAN access! The NetworkManager applet 0.7.0 shows in the lower right an "x" in a red square.  dmesg includes a line: "eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x45E1." How to fix that? My presumption: NetworkManager shuts down the Ethernet controller 8139. What does the dmesg line "[<c017838c> __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xa0]" mean?
<space_cadet> phillip41, same thing with b
<AK_Dave> maheshjr2000_: I have intel 945 graphics. Two options work well: downgrade to Intrepid's xserver-xorg-intel-2.4 or UPgrade to kernel 2.6.30-rc2 from Karmic, with the assoc xserver-xorg-intel
<Surlent777> um, would anyone have any idea why I seem to get random static in say, pidgin and recordmydesktop, and yet other apps, like Amarok2, so far have not had any audio issues?
<ubuntu> space_cadet: I am using the cd that Canonical sent me.
<phillip41> ahh ok space_cadet
<AK_Dave> maheshjr2000_: Both walkthroughs are on ubuntuforums
<maheshjr2000_> sweet how do I upgrade to the karmic kernel?
<space_cadet> ubuntu, is it scratched?
<maheshjr2000_> ahh
<maheshjr2000_> ok
<maheshjr2000_> thanks
<FloodBot3> maheshjr2000_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjrUbu> Hello everybody
<losher> jjrUbu: back so soon? Bonsoir...
<maheshjr2000_> if that doesnt work is there anyway to downgrade to 8.10 without a fresh install?
<infamousllama> Basic problem: I just formatted over an NTFS HD with ext3, trying to use testdisk to fix that.
<jjrUbu> My Terminal Administrator don't start under Netbook-remix 9.04. Any idea ?
<MrKeuner> has anybody experienced googleearth using the free driver on ati x300 card?
<AK_Dave> maheshjr2000_: cannot downgrade the entire install to intrepid w/o a reinstall. But you can downgrade just the xserver-xorg-intel to intrepid's 2.4 w/o a total reinstall.
<losher> infamousllama: you realise the data is gone regardless, right?
<ubuntu> space_cadet: 	No, the 8:04 version and that Canonical sent me does not work and my 8:10 of the same error!
<infamousllama> So my first question is why ubuntu would call a drive /dev/sdb, when other things (like testdisk) think it's /dev/sdc
<MrKeuner> has anybody experienced googleearth using the free driver on ati x300 card? Is it usable?
<sven_> hello all, for hacking my router I need to work with TFTP-Client for Windows... but... I use Kubuntu, how can I solve this problem?
<Slart> losher, infamousllama: data gone? probably not..
<infamousllama> It was a quick format, some may be retrievable.
<AK_Dave> maheshjr2000_: On my netbook, the one with the intel 945, I have: installed the intrepid 2.4 driver, used it, uninstalled it back to Jaunty, installed the Karmic kernel & files, used it, and gone back to Jaunty. All in the space of an afternoon. Easy work.
<maheshjr2000_> ya but not my question, I was wondering if i could COMPLETELY switch down to 8.10 without a fresh install
<phillip41> space_cadet you got any sudgestions regarding using vista in a virtual at all it is preinstalled
<losher> Slart, infamousllama: seriously? I'm stunned I think...
<Slart> infamousllama: there is software that searches a device for files and saves them .. photorec is one.. magicrescue is another
<Slart> losher: you rarely actually write to the entire disk when you format it
<space_cadet> ubuntu, try it again, write down the error (if there are more than one of the same just put "it increments") then come back and ask
<kfizz> Are there any python programmers here who develop GUI programs?
<mpontillo> ubuntu: at what point does it "not work"? for an I/O error I would suspect 3 main failure points: the CD, the CD-ROM drive, or the hard drive. you can narrow it down a little. does the "live cd" functionality work?
<AK_Dave> maheshjr2000_: So the walkthroughs on ubuntuforums are good, thorough, and totally reversable. Of the various options, the BEST graphics comes from the 2.6.30-rc2 Karmic kernel & modules, but that kernel appears to lack restricted modules so my wifi only works with ndiswrapper.
<PerryArmstrong> when i download a very large file and if i have to shutdown/hibernate the system due to a power cut and then when i resume the download..the download fails...is there any solution to this??
<infamousllama> Second question is how I can mount another partition around evms so I can get storage enough to save an image of my half-dead drive.
<space_cadet> phillip41, you mean run it in a vm from the drive it's installed on?
<AK_Dave> maheshjr2000_: See above. I said you cannot completely switch to Intrepid w/o a reinstall. I said that already.
<space_cadet> phillip41, good luck if so.
<maheshjr2000_> ahh
<maheshjr2000_> my bad
<maheshjr2000_> Thank you very much
<MaggieMay> hello
<phillip41> no i wish to run windows vista within ubuntu
<mobi-sheep> PerryArmstrong: Use wget -c <download url> for large files.
<MaggieMay> #help
<AK_Dave> phillip41: go to www.virtualbox.org and install virtualbox
<PerryArmstrong> mobi-sheep; but that looks like a command prompt..is there no GUI??
<InCrypto> still gettin the release notes cannot be found the server maybe overloaded
<space_cadet> phillip41, do you mean to run windows vista that is already installed, within ubuntu?
<InCrypto> does anyone have a workaround ?
<Slart> losher: there are programs that actually write to the entire disc to wipe out information.. those take more than a day to get through a hardisk > 500GB
<space_cadet> phillip41, or install vista inside ubuntu
<quibbler> !ask | MaggieMay
<ubottu> MaggieMay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<space_cadet> phillip41, because the first option (afaik) is close to impossible
<MaggieMay> my question is how is everyone tonight
<losher> Slart, infamousllama: I suppose the data blocks *are* still there, scattered all over the disk. Might be hard to reconstruct the larger files though...
<InCrypto> anyone ?
<infamousllama> Right, I'm thinking photorec after trying testdisk
<bazhang> !ot > MaggieMay
<ubottu> MaggieMay, please see my private message
<phillip41> space_cadet i have windows vista installed already on laptop  ubuntu installed on usb hard drive
<kfizz> For any GUI python programmers: What toolkit do you use?
<Surlent777> MaggieMay: I'd be doin' pretty good if I could figure out why I have random sttic in certain apps
<Surlent777> static even
<ubuntu> mpontillo: the live cd works perfectly.
<losher> Slart: had much luck recovering data from such disks?
<PerryArmstrong> mobi-sheep; any other idea??
<Slart> losher: I've recovered some files from a formatted usb-stick.. small files though
<space_cadet> phillip41, if you want to run the already installed instance of vista inside ubuntu... it is next to impossible.   however, if you wish to install a new version of vista inside ubuntu    http://www.virtualbox.org is the way to go
<infamousllama> It looks like I have a semi-intract NTFS boot sector backup, I'm thinking of restoring that - but I'd like to get an image first in case that screws with things.
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; when i download a very large file and if i have to shutdown/hibernate the system due to a power cut and then when i resume the download..the download fails...is there any solution to this??
<space_cadet> anyway
 * space_cadet is gone for the night
<phillip41> ok space_cadet one question then can it be installed into the same location as the already installed version
<losher> Slart: I guess that's what I'd expect. Anything that spans more than a block might need to be reassembled by hand worst case...
<ubuntu> space_cadet or mpontillo: I think the problem is with the hard drive, have any command to check that?
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; mobi-sheep suggested me to use wget...but i wanted a good GUI??
<space_cadet> phillip41, i would say no. you have to create a virtual hard drive to install an os in a virtual box
<phillip41> ok
<losher> infamousllama: worth a try. So what do you need to proceed?
<space_cadet> ubuntu, not off hand
<Slart> losher: hmm.. might be a fun experiment to try.. see if those recovery programs can manage larger files
<space_cadet> again
 * space_cadet is gone for the night
<noaXess> how can i remote connect to display 0 of my xfce desktop?
<losher> Slart: it comes up regularly enough that it'd be worth knowing how it's done...
<andy753421> how do I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 using a local mirror instead of the regular ubuntu mirror?
<infamousllama> The problem now is that I want to get an image so I have a backup of my half-dead drive before I hack away and maybe make it fully dead.
<PerryArmstrong> Slart;when i download a very large file and if i have to shutdown/hibernate the system due to a power cut and then when i resume the download..the download fails...is there any solution to this??
<sven_> hello all, for hacking my router I need to work with TFTP-Client for Windows... but... I use Kubuntu, how can I solve this problem?
<ubuntu> some command checks the disk errors and recover them?
<mpontillo> ubuntu: your hard drive manufacturer probably has the tools you are looking for. I would check their web site and if their test tools report a bad drive, call their support line. be careful because some of those tools run destructive tests. back up your data first!
<Slart> PerryArmstrong: use some kind of download manager.. I think there is one based on wget
<andy753421> I added the the apt line for the local mirror to the `software sources' but that doesn't seem to help
<Slart> !info wmget | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: wmget (source: wmget): Background download manager in a Window Maker dock app. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 140 kB
<losher> infamousllama: I would use dd to create such an image. You'd need as much space as the partition you're trying to save.
<bullgard4> After 8.04.2 > 8.10 Upgrade I have no longer LAN access! The NetworkManager applet 0.7.0 shows in the lower right an "x" in a red square.  dmesg includes a line: "eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x45E1." How to fix that? My presumption: NetworkManager shuts down the Ethernet controller 8139. What does the dmesg line "[<c017838c> __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xa0]" mean?
<mpontillo> ubuntu: just to clarify, everything seems to work until the installer actually starts copying files to your hard drive - correct?
<lamrinraj> hi anyone knows how to start yersinia in nubuntu
<infamousllama> But I can't mount the only drive with enough space ( the one that was supposed to get the format), likely because of evms.
<Slart> !info multiget | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: multiget (source: multiget): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (jaunty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<Slart> PerryArmstrong: I would try multiget or gwget.. or why not download it as a torrent
<losher> infamousllama: evms -- that's some kind of logical volume system?
<imxsd> Ubuntu has a curious bug
<PerryArmstrong> Slart; i am going to download jaunty
<ubuntu> mpontillo: 	
<ubuntu> exact, when the plant begins to pass the 40% he alleges an error of IO and says that the cd or hard drive with this problem
<mpontillo> ubuntu: you also might want to try the "test installation media" option when you boot from the CD.
<floydwilde> does anyone know about this trackerd process? /usr/lib/tracker ?  what is it for
<infamousllama> Dunno, actually, but it seems to be causing mount bugs.
<Slart> PerryArmstrong: there are torrents available
<imxsd> It has trouble with "yes" in terminal
<imxsd> Try this command: ls `yes`
<infamousllama> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/153027/comments/2
<Slart> floydwilde: disk content indexing.. for speeding up searches
<PerryArmstrong> Slart; actually i have o idea of what torrents mean
<floydwilde> what programs use it?
<Surlent777> PerryArmstrong: torrents are shared downloads; you help other people get it faster by sharing it
<Slart> PerryArmstrong: oh.. hmm.. hang on.. let me see if there is a description somewhere
<symbol_> is there anyway to re-enable clickable markup in notifications?
<Slart> floydwilde: there are some special search tools that use the data from trackerd
<imxsd> most irc clients will let you do /exec ls `yes`
<imxsd> try it
<ubuntu> mpontillo: I tried and did not give any errors! for this reason that I think the problem is the hard disk
<gaelfx> floydwilde: I believe that's part of the nautilus search thing
<alinuxskyper99> hi
<mpontillo> ubuntu: sounds like you have it narrowed down. good luck
<infamousllama> Which raises two more problems:  Can I safely mount 'around' evms at /dev/evms/sdb1?  And can I trust what /dev/sdb1 even means to mount, since that's what got me into this mess?
<floydwilde> oh nautilus, I've been using gnome for a long while now, thinking about installing kde
<PerryArmstrong> Surlent777,Slart; i used bittorrent without actually knowing what it means..but i usually find my downloads fail due to shutdown/hibernate
<alinuxskyper99> after upgrading my system to jaunty from hardy I am getting a laptop screen split in half and display just keeps restarting
<InCrypto> i cannot upgrade to jaunty from intrepid . THe release notes could not be found
<losher> infamousllama: Obviously, I've never heard of evms....
<InCrypto> does anyone have a workaround plz
<Ranakah> i hate jaunty!
<shadeslayer> Ranakah: why?
<Steff> Ranakah, Then install XP? :P
<Ranakah> :D
<alinuxskyper99> sorry that was intrepid to jaunty in my case
<Surlent777> or just fix it and appreciate the good things about it
<losher> infamousllama: What does your /etc/fstab look like. Can you pastebin it...
<infamousllama> Heh.  Neither had I.  Actually, scratch that - I think it prompts you to choose between it and logical volumes or something in the newer installers.
<Ranakah> i instal intrepid back.. better support for ati card, smoth movie play
<gaelfx> has anyone tried apt-p2p? any comments about it?
<Ranakah> and no bugs!
<Sebboh> Hi.  Where can I get a list of all official Ubuntu repos and popular third party ones?  With descriptions?
<Surlent777> Ranakah: There are ALWAYS bugs, even if you don't see them =P
<Ranakah> i lost 600GB of data because of jaunty
<kfizz> Sebboh: Synatic perhaps?
<Steff> Ranakah, Be patience ;)
<kfizz> Synaptic*
<mobi-sheep> Sebboh: Good luck.   There are thousands.
<shadeslayer> !repo | Sebboh
<infamousllama> I'm not using evms, it's just installed, and I'm loath to reboot lest I loose logs / terminal histories that might help me undo what I've done.
<ubottu> Sebboh: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Surlent777> Ranakah: dear God...what'd you do to cause that?!
<losher> infamousllama: That's promising. What does your /etc/fstab look like. Can you pastebin it...
<Sebboh> kfizz, ... nevermind.  Something else came up.  You type fast. :P
<Ranakah> don't know... :(
<Sebboh> Thanks shadeslayer.
<Ranakah> my home folder disapear
<Ranakah> :>
<kfizz> Sebboh: Np
<Ranakah> and then i delete partition
<jjrUbu> Bye
<Surlent777> oO WEIRD
<infamousllama> Eh, pastebin?  It's just got /proc, the main ext3 partition, swap, and a dvd drive.
<PerryArmstrong> Rankah; you mean you didnt backup and instead of upgrading over internet you have installed jaunty??
<Ranakah> PerryArmstrong yes o:€
<Ranakah> :>
<losher> infamousllama: pastebin is a web site where you can post text too large to type into irc. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<PerryArmstrong> Rankah; probably no solution
<Ranakah> i just upgrade over internet.. and then shock!
<Ranakah> :>
<RichardWolfVI> Hello
<Sebboh> Ranakah, you deleted your data.  All your computer did was hide your icon. ;P  Your data was still there, unless you heard your hard drive being very active for an hour or so..  (How long do you think it takes to 'lose' 600gigs?)
<RichardWolfVI> I'm havng a problem with GNOME Eye
<Sheezy> My child, when you saw but one set of footprints in the sand, I was riding on your back, whipping you to go faster.
<Ranakah> hehe it's just a movies :>
<PerryArmstrong> Rankah; so it wasn't a live cd install
<Sheezy> did i win
<Ranakah> but my ati card don't supported :S
<kfizz> RichadWolfVI: What's your problem? And I assume you mean Eye of Gnome?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: Yes, images take forever to load
<infamousllama> losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161180/
<sven_> does nobody have a solution for me? :s
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Did this just recently start happening? What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Surlent777> Sheezy: Almost
<Sheezy> Damn
<shadeslayer> sven_: whats the problem?
<Firefishe> infamousllama:  are you any relation to viciousevilpsychoticwerellama, perhap?
<zhanx> sven whats the problem
<infamousllama> Firefishe: Not that I know of?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: Well, I noticed it for two days already, I'm on Jaunty
<Firefishe> infamousllama:  nuff said.  thanks.
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: And how long have you had Jaunty?
<lamrinraj> hi anyone knows sqlinjection  tools
<losher> infamousllama: And which is the drive with all the space, /dev/sdb ?
<de`ishboo> anyone having problems with emerald in 9.04?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: Since the beta, back in early April
<sven_> sha
<sven_> sha
<infamousllama> That's the other problem: this whole mess started because ubuntu is adressing what should be /dev/sdc (and which testdisk agrees is /dev/sdc) as /dev/sdb
<sven_> shadeslayer: I need to installe tftp for windows but I have kubuntu...
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: I'm assuming you've tried a restart and that hasn't helped?
<zhanx> sven linksys router issues?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: You're right, I've restarted just an hour ago
<losher> infamousllama: so what happens when you type 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb' ?
<infamousllama> And /dev/sdb, which was the drive I was trying to back up (which is actually an IDE drive), as /dev/sdc
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: What version of Eye of Gnome do you have?
<xipi> hi
<mike> Anime-Archive #anime-archive @ irc.aniverse.com
<shadeslayer> !ftp > sven_
<ubottu> sven_, please see my private message
<xipi> is there any x-application to change keyboardlayouts?
<infamousllama> gparted says the drive I want to put the data on is /dev/sdb, so I'm assuming everything that isn't testdisk is using that.
<RichardWolfVI> 2.26 according to Synaptic
<losher> infamousllama: well, the naming is arbitrary, and can change if you add/remove disks.
<losher> infamousllama: so what happens when you type 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb' ?
<sven_> ubottu: thats FTP, I need TFTP
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhanx> shadeslayer if he is fixing a linksys that bricked its a bit differnt
<Madpilot> Guest97625, any good reason you're spamming us with other IRC server info??
<chyea> hi all. is there an apt-get package for php5 that installs php5 with the MySQL module support?
<zhanx> sven_ for what purpose do you need tftp
<shadeslayer> zhanx: Linksys?? he didnt mention that
<zhanx> shadeslayer its a common reason for it
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: 2.26
<sven_> zhanx: new firmware on my router...
<shadeslayer> zhanx: got it..
<infamousllama> It actually changed between reboots; fdisk -l claims it "Cannot open" either /dev/sdb or c
<raylu> chyea: php5-mysql
<infamousllama> Which is interesting.
<raylu> chyea: and it's not quite an apt-get package :P apt-get gets the deb package
<zhanx> sven_ router type
<losher> infamousllama: try: dmesg | egrep sd
<sven_> linksys wrt54g2 v1
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: My EOG about-> help says the version is 2.26.1, so you might want to try and apt-get upgrade, but I doubt that's the major issue. Are you trying to open an image from a directory with a lot of files?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: 2.26.1 for mine, my bad
<losher> infamousllama: it's odd for them to change unless you add/remove a disk. Did you?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: The directory contains only 60 images
<^biNuN_giRL^> HI
<zhanx> sven_ what your trying to put on it openwrt?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: plus, even attempting to open it from the terminal results in a huge lag
<sven_> zhanx: DD-wrt
<^biNuN_giRL^> hi
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Just starting the program (not opening any images) presents a lag?
<losher> infamousllama: Er, 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<sven_> zhanx: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=40142
<Yopu> anyone know how to disable the mousewheel workspace switcher? in gnome
<Surlent777> I am  wondering if I simply didn't have my headphone cables too close to the PC case (re: random static)
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: yes
<infamousllama> I shuffled things around to plug everything in, then booted up, drives listed as I expected, then rebooted once. drives not listed as expected.
<zhanx> sven_ tuffy got the same modem
<zhanx> er router
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Have you tried completely removing eog and reinstalling?
<infamousllama> Right.  Maybe I'm too tired to be doing this safely if I forget a sudo.
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: will try that
<losher> infamousllama: when you say shuffled, you mean you changed which disks were on which controllers?
<sven_> zhanx: how can tuffy help me? ;)
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Though I'm not an expert on eog, there me be a corrupted config file (if it even uses config files) causing the lag, and a complete removal and reinstall might help that.
<losher> infamousllama: that will change which device names are used for which disks. Ubuntu names them as it discovers them....
<zhanx> sven_ hold on a sec
<losher> infamousllama: that's good news if it means all you have is a naming problem...
<aiman> hello ubuntu
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: removing it prompts me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<infamousllama> I plugged in an IDE drive where there had been none before, and moved my SATA drives to different plugs, adding on SATA drive; I'm unsure how the BIOS describes the SATA, it's possible they came out exactly the same.
<zhanx> sven_ gonna link you to the openwrt wiki use that to install the dd image instead of the opentwrt
<infamousllama> Nah, the naming problem already lead to a mis-format.
<david_> hello
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: /las RichardWolf
<raylu> er, ignore that
<losher> infamousllama: one thing at a time. Can you run dmesg | egrep sd now?
<infamousllama> And the naming inconsistency cropped up /after/ the disks had been moved, on the second boot after.
<infamousllama> Already did the dmesg grep, nothing since the main partition was booted.
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Hm, hold off on that option then, haha. Wouldn't want to remove your desktop
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: i assume you've tried opening eog in/on another directory?
<raylu> kfizz: removing ubuntu-desktop only removes the metapackage; nothing gets removed
<sven_> zhanx: don't understand the link, im totally noob in this sort of things...
<infamousllama> But sudo did get me fdisk -l ; /dev/sdb1 is what I want to be writing to.
<losher> infamousllama: that's unexpected. Usually there is one entry per disk in dmesg
<kfizz> raylu: Thanks for that info. Never knew that.
<zhanx> sven_ you bricked the router right
<infamousllama> There were lots of entries, just no new errors.
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: Of course, even just running eog from the terminal
<infamousllama> Was I looking for specifics on discs?
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: does running "eog -c" cause it to load any faster?
<losher> infamousllama: I'm trying to find out what your disks names are, so we can locate your data disk/partition
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: this is a far shot, but try: eog -c --g-fatal-warnings
<gaelfx> testing
<infamousllama> Right.  From fdisk -l, it looks like /dev/sdb1 is what I want.
<sven_> zhanx: no, i want to install dd-wrt on it, its brand new...
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: Just slightly faster
<RichardWolfVI> it took over 30 seconds
<zhanx> sven_ use the upgrade function and load the dd-wrt firmware then
<cybersplice1> Morning.
<sven_> zhanx: thats not possible, my router needs a specific way of upgrading...
<infamousllama> It's wierd that disktools still calls it /dev/sdc (which is also what windows / probably cygwin was calling it via smartcrtl )
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: When eog loads, look in the file menu at the recently viewed images, are any of those particularly large files or files you've deleted recently?
<zhanx> sven_ k
<infamousllama> I'm willing to risk mounting sdb1, I just don't know if it's safe to do so around evms.
<RichardWolfVI> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zhanx> sven_ pm sent
<sven_> zhanx: en therefore I need tftp
<losher> infamousllama: also /dev/sdb1 would normally be a partition, not an entire disk. that makes me nervous
<losher> infamousllama: did you also run 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb' ?
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: command output http://paste.ubuntu.com/161191/
<karbo> anyone else had problems with Brasero being unable to handle MP3s when trying to add them to an audio project after upgrading to Ubuntu 9.04?
<sven_> zhanx: the link is for running a tftp server, I need the client ;)
<infamousllama> Right, it's the partition I just made a bit ago.  The one I intended to make in the first place.
<losher> infamousllama: an empty data partition?
<infamousllama> I had "sudo fdisk -l" reporting it's size to me a bit ago up there - sorry if I'm tired and incoherent.
<infamousllama> Right, ext3.
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: None bigger than 1.5 MB nd they're there
<Guest49728> can someone help me?
<aiman> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<zhanx> sven_ did you try sudo apt-get install tftp from here http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Tftp_flash
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Did you view an image on another network recently?
<Mike> help?
<losher> infamousllama: you are. It's like trying to debug by looking through a keyhole. ok, lets do 'sudo fsck /dev/sdb1'
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: interesting... install eog-dbg and run "gdb --g-fatal-warnings
<aiman> what i do
<aiman> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<albech> still having problems using Network Manager to create an OpenVPN connection.. I installed the OpenVPN plugin and the openvpn framework, but I still cannot successfully initiate a connection. The connection isn't even leaving the client computer. The log file nothing
<zhanx> sven_ did you try sudo apt-get install atftp sorry on the phone at the same time
<raylu> !ar | aiman
<ubottu> aiman: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: How so?
<raylu> er...whoops
<sven_> zhanx: installed it with adept
<infamousllama> Says it's busy or "mounted or opened exclusively by another program"
<bullgard4> After 8.04.2 > 8.10 Upgrade I have no longer LAN access! The NetworkManager applet 0.7.0 shows in the lower right an "x" in a red square.  dmesg includes a line: "eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x45E1." How to fix that? My presumption: NetworkManager shuts down the Ethernet controller 8139. What does the dmesg line "[<c017838c> __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xa0]" mean?
<PerryArmstrong> what's exactly a raw cd image
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: I'm not sure what's you're asking me "How so?" about.
<zhanx> sven_ this should do you http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Tftp_flash#Using_atftp_on_Linux
<aiman> hello i get this error
<aiman> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<Chris8> #wifi-radar
<losher> infamousllama: the infamous evms I suppose. Can we stop evms? Does it show up in 'ps aux' ?
<RichardWolfVI> kfizz: I mean, I don't recall viewing my images or sharing them over a network
<Chris8> oops
<infamousllama> The internet leads me to believe this is due to evms hijacking my mounting abilities, as seen here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evms/+bug/153027/comments/2
<aiman> when i open the terminal
<infamousllama> Hmmm, good point.  I am worried that whatever hijacking it does is doen at boot-time, and that disabling it will force a reboot.
<kfizz> RichardWolfVI: Okay, because if one of the recent file was an image on another network that wasn't available any longer, I can see it causing a delay trying to access that network.
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: gdb: unrecognized option '--g-fatal-warnings'
<jigp> hello im trying to update ubuntu 8.04 but no luck " W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263" and "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems" done sudo apt-get update but same error "W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because t
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: heh, oops. "gdb eog"
<losher> infamousllama: possibly. But we may be able to terminate it gracefully. ps aux | egrep -i evms
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: then "r --g-fatal-warnings"
<PerryArmstrong> what's exactly a raw cd image...will it be the same as burning a cd image
<sluimers> Hi, which channel do I need to go to when I want to make an imap server work?
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: what wired ethernet chipset does your card have?
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: where do you see that? generally, it's a .iso file
<zhanx> jigp look at the wine wite for the apt gpg key
<infamousllama> Yep, it's there.
<sven_> zhanx: gonna try it
<raylu> sluimers: that depends on the imap server software you're using. try #ubuntu-server, though/wn
<PerryArmstrong> raylu; when i tried to download jaunty..it says its a raw cd image
<losher> infamousllama: is there an evms file in /etc/init.d ?
<sluimers> wait, I think I know, thanks raylu
<zhanx> sven_ may take a couple of tries to time it right
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: it = ?
<jigp> zhanx hello there :) long time... what wine? im not good in ubuntu...though I have wine installed
<infamousllama> Good point.  I should really be thinking of this myself.
<PerryArmstrong> i mean it= download manager
<RichardWolfVI> PerryArmstrong: just buern it onto a CD
<losher> infamousllama: 2nd pair of eyes never hurts...
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: what download manager?
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: ?? hello ??
<zhanx> jigp your missing the gpg key is all easy fix
<PerryArmstrong> RichardWolfVI; okk
<losher> infamousllama: is there an evms file in /etc/init.d ?
<RichardWolfVI> *burn
<Kira> Hehe, I'm so dumb
<nukem2525> is there a simple way to block traffic on a specific port without installing a firewall or any extra software?
<PerryArmstrong> raylu in built firefox
<homeskill> how can i tell if updatedb is being ran from a cronjob?
<jigp> zhanx: how to get rid of this?
<infamousllama> No dice.
<Kira> I just tried to do a release upgrade through an SSH session.
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: The Ethernet controller is RTL-8139 (rev. 10).
<Kira> but the SSH session dropped and now I have a zombie process.
<kfizz> nukem2525: afaik, no. However, ufw is pretty simple to set up
<raylu> PerryArmstrong: oh, ok. don't worry about that. i'll spare you the technical details, but you need a cdburner capable of copying the ISO to a disk. almost all of them are capable of this
<AK_Dave> bullgard4:  what does uname -a say your kernel is?
<losher> infamousllama: well somebody starts it. because you can see it running. Try 'egrep -i evms /etc/init.d/*'
<nukem2525> homeskill: crontab -l should show any cronjobs for the user its run from
<zhanx> jigp http://www.winehq.org/download/deb <- follow that for the gpg key for scot and richie
<PerryArmstrong> raylu; thanq
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: no, don't tell me. Its 2.6.27-11 right?
<rredd4> which version of ubuntu supports sata drives?
<infamousllama> nada
<homeskill> nukem2525 it just says 'no crontab for <user>', even root if i do 'sudo crontab -l'
<losher> infamousllama: wanna wait while I google it?
<zhanx> rredd4 i know for a fact 8.04 on does
<rredd4> ty
<Szaboka> hey i got a little problem, i want to split my Ext3Log partition with gparted, and I can't do nothing with it... any ideas?
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I mentioned that I upgraded from 8.04.2 to 8.10. That means kernel 2.6.24-23-generic
<vdopeyv> is this the place for new users to get help?
<zhanx> vdopeyv yes
<kfizz> vdopeyv: yes
<Szaboka> vdopeyv: yes you are in the right place!
<nukem2525> homeskill: then there are no jobs
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161194/
<ustun> is it safe to delete the lost+found directory? I have made a new installation, and it created one in one of my partitions.
<bullgard4> vdopeyv: Yes.
<homeskill> nukem2525 but i thought ubuntu, by default, runs updatedb everyday at 2am
<infamousllama> Why not?  I'm doing the same thing.
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: gdb is still running, right? type "bt"
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: The module for the rtl8139 has an old bug that was revealed by 2.6.27-11 and which with THAT kernel is broken. Prior kernels work, subsequent kernels work. But Intrepid (8.10) doesn't use the 2.6.24-23 kernel. It uses the 2.6.27-xx kernels.
<vdopeyv> ahh, well i am having network issues i think im lost trying to fix it
<zhanx> vdopeyv but be patient there are only so many of us
<bullgard4> ustun: It is not.
<ustun> the directory is empty btw, if I delete it, will it be created inside / again?
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Can you describe the issue?
<zhanx> vdopeyv we need more detail in order to help you
<ustun> bullgard4, I had made a partition /data, and it shows up inside that partition, can't I move it to /?
<nukem2525> homeskill: I cannot attest to that but if it does I would assume its run under a system account
<Szaboka> I want to split my Ext3Log partition with gparted, but I can't do nothing with it... all buttons are grey... got any ideas why?
<losher> infamousllama: there;s apparently an evms gui (evmsgui). Wanna run it?
<raylu> ustun: no.
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: Ah! Let me check if I have a newer kernel available.
<raylu> ustun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229143 and http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: Bingo! Thats the solution!
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161195/
<vdopeyv> ok i use shell with putty, and know vey litle, bu i was having isses with pofpd i  say connecte adwaiing fressag an the time ut...i t a fe fom osn simartsaiy he mesedt up
<vdopeyv> sorry low batteries
<vdopeyv> ok thats better
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: With Intrepid, allow backports+proposed and upgrade to the 2.6.27-14 kernel
<homeskill> is it best to only irc from the 'irc' user?
<gordonjcp> homeskill: irc from your normal user
<homeskill> i noticed ubuntu comes with an 'irc' user in /etc/passwd
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Kinda hard to decode your message. Had the network ever worked correctly?
<ustun> raylu, ok, thanks, it seems each partition has its own lost+found.
<zhanx> homeskill try them all but i use konversation
<gordonjcp> homeskill: that's for the ircd server
<vdopeyv> yes it worked for 2 months
<infamousllama> I don't appear to have the /dev/evms/sdb mentioned in the other website, but I'll try the ui
<raylu> ustun: indeed
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Can you describe the problem again?
<vdopeyv> i just did a update and upgrade with apt-get
<homeskill> nukem2525 there is a file called 'mlocate' in /etc/cron.daily by default
<infamousllama> I don't appear to have it.  Let me see if the package even exists.
<homeskill> nukem2525 even tho crontab -l  doesnt say anything
<kfizz> vdopeyv: And then you could no longer connect to the internet?
<gordonjcp> ustun: do you remember chkdsk in DOS?
<ustun> gordonjcp, yes.
<vdopeyv> can i post a large section of the error?
<Szaboka> I want to split my Ext3Log partition with gparted, but I can't do nothing with it... all buttons are grey... got any ideas why?
<kfizz> !paste | vdopeyv
<ubottu> vdopeyv: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: Where can I find all kernels? I can only find 2 files /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-23-generic and /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-11-generic.
<gordonjcp> ustun: okay, lost+found is basically a bit where the Unix-y equivalents of the bits of files labelled "file0001.chk" and so on go
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: hrm. you can ctrl+d now to kill it. i think you can also file a bug at this point
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: since i'm not familiar enough with dbus to figure out what's wrong
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I made a mistake.
<ustun> gordonjcp, ok, thank you.
<Chris8> Help please: i've installed Wifi-Radar but can't find where to start it -- no icon added to Internet and i can't find it in filing system... anyone know location?
<HSNews> I Install Ubuntu onto External HDD (via USB). And I want to run from External HDD via e-SATA cable, but GRUB doesn't loaded and jumpt to run with internal HDD of laptop. With USB GRUB loaded perfect. But via e-SATA connection - not load. Where is my problem? How to load from External HDD via USB and e-SATA connection?
<vdopeyv> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/161196/
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: My current kernel is 2.6.27-11-generic.
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: No, that sounds right. You need to enable backports & proposed in your Intrepid /etc/apt/sources.list
<zhanx> HSNews does your bios support it?
<gordonjcp> ustun: it's perfectly safe to ignore it, and if you've got stuff in there it's symptomatic of problems that will ruin your whole day
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: OK
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I do not have LAN nor Internet access.
<RichardWolfVI> will do that
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: I knew that was your kernel because you told me you have rtl8139 ethernet and you have the "8139 bug".
<infamousllama> sudo find / -name "evms" gives nothing, but that leaves me with no leads.
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Are you using Jaunty?
<vdopeyv> dont know what that is
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: wireless?
<HSNews> zhanx: yes. (when I install Ubuntu via e-SATA connection, it work perfect, but USB don't) :(
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: This computer does not have a wireless card.
<losher> infamousllama: try 'which evms'
<infamousllama> Nothing.
<mysticdarkhack> morning
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Sorry, do you know what version of Ubuntu you are using?
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: And I do not have a wireless router either.
<losher> infamousllama: try 'sudo lsof /dev/sdb'
<vdopeyv> but this may be a network thing cause my proftpd was connecting and waiting for message and then times out, i did iptables -F
<vdopeyv> i think hardy
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: It is possible to create your own local mirror of the repos you need, and then access that without a network connection. But I don't know how to do that.
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know the command to move a folder lable with space like linux dvd to a directory?
<vdopeyv> this is a ovh server
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<arvind_khadri> !apt-proxy | bullgard4 , AK_Dave
<ubottu> bullgard4 , AK_Dave: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<infamousllama> testdisk had a lock - I checked the dir I was trying to use as a mount point earlier, but not the disk itself.
<mysticdarkhack> any help is appreciate
<dstrbdfrk1> my windows maximize past the top of my screen .. i cant set the hz any higher im on an acer aspire one.. this problem didnt start untill i installed the recent updates ... to try and fix ive completely uninstalled compiz and reinstalled and also installed emerald can someone please help me troubleshoot?
<jon_high9000> when setting up static ip address which is the gateway address?
<kfizz> vdopeyv: So are you connecting to this server from another compute?
<losher> infamousllama: so now you can fsck /dev/sdb1 ?
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I do not know how to put to good news your last message. -- But dmesg shows that eth0 is up initially.
<vdopeyv> yes with putty
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: another far shot... ps aux | grep dbus
<vdopeyv> only shell
<vdopeyv> no gui
<infamousllama> Not yet, deciding if testdisk will have to redo a few hours of work if I close it.
<jonndoe45> hi, need help, trying to install ubuntu 9.04 livecd on pc with 2 hd, 2hd is the disk1 with xp and win7, how do i do it, ubuntu installer keeps selecting disk0 (non boot disk)
<MiteshShah> Hi 2 All Anybody tell me how to install vlc in ybuntu 8.10
<mgmuscari> can anyone tell me where i can find information on what the difference between different rendering modes in xorg is? (exa, xaa, etc)
<kfizz> vdopeyv: So you can connect to the server, but the problem occurs when you try an apt-get upgrade?
<losher> infamousllama: ok. Getting past my bedtime. Hopefully you can fsck & then mount /dev/sdb1. Good luck...
<arvind_khadri> jonndoe45, select manual partioning when you get that option
<mgmuscari> MiteshShah: find vlcplayer in synaptic
<infamousllama> Right, thanks, think you got me past the major obstical
<jonndoe45> i have tried that but when i do the boot loader doesn't get installed, i tried that, ty
<shadeslayer> MiteshShah: sudo apt-get install vlc
<wtv> MiteshShah: go to accessories> terminal, and type the command "sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-nox" without quotes
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161201/
<infamousllama> I may sleep myself, leave this for tomorrow.
<wtv> MiteshShah: and press enter of course
<losher> infamousllama: hope so. Good idea. Less tired tomorrow. G'night...
<shadeslayer> wtv: hehe
<bullgard4> arvind_khadri: Thank you for your information.
<wtv> shadeslayer: looks like a newbie to me
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, np :)
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone tell me how to manually set the res. higher than the max detected my windows maximize past the top of my screen and i think if i go higher than 1024x768 it will fix but its not an option
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: sudo invoke-rc.d dbus status
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: sudo invoke-rc.d dbus restart
<MiteshShah> i have no internet connection
<shadeslayer> wtv: yeah,better tell him about ubuntu-tweak shall we?
<shadeslayer> MiteshShah: ah,better get aptonCD then
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: * dbus is running
<shadeslayer> !aptoncd > MiteshShah
<ubottu> MiteshShah, please see my private message
<zhanx> not internet but is on the net.. weird
<shadeslayer> MiteshShah: or get a .deb package from vlc's site
<shadeslayer> zhanx: internet cafe
<zhanx> ok
<vdopeyv> i was having problems all of a sudden with proftpd timing out after connection and waiting for welcome message, so i rebooted the server... after that i logged back in and still time out with proftpd, so i did iptables -F,  i then tried apt-get update and the apt-get upgrade, and then i seen that error, i rebooted, i can still ping google
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: It restartedclosed my session
<RichardWolfVI> *closed
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: your gnome login session? oops, sorry.
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: i'm guessing "eog -c" is still broken?
<Nirrad1st> Hello Ubuntu 9.04 acer aspire 6920, alc889 sound. I have tried many many forum solutions. Finally my sound worked, but when I tried to fix the 5.1 my sound stopped working. Plus I have tried so many solutions that I am not sure what state the sound is in. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance
<vdopeyv> i was usning other forum posts to try and fix my issues instead of live help... ooops heh
<vdopeyv> so i guess i need help finding correct ways to diagnose problems
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: actually not, it opened instantly
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: o.0
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: How does reflect that eth0 is broken in the dmesg? Initially dmesg reports: "eth0: link up, 100 Mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x45E1".
<raylu> RichardWolfVI: see, the thing is, i have no idea what restarting dbus did
<duryodhan> Hi .. I installed ubuntu on /dev/sdb4 ext4, I have slackware on /dev/sdb1. I asked ubuntu to install a bootloader on /dev/sdb but it didnt ... how do I now go and fix that ? I don't know grub much
<fain> how to install webcamera driver
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Do you have a firewall on that server?
<raylu> duryodhan: grub-install --help
<vdopeyv> how would i tell? but i would think so
<kfizz> vdopeyv: I'm sorry, I'm not too familiar with proftpd, so I may not be the most help
<duryodhan> raylu: where do I run it from ?
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: I don't know what the dmesg symptoms of the 8139 problem, are. But the combo of 8139 & 2.6.27-11 is nonfunctional.
<duryodhan> raylu: I can't boot ubuntu remember ?
<RichardWolfVI> raylu: Me niether, but seems to fix the lag by now
<raylu> duryodhan: you can boot slackware, right?
<duryodhan> yes ..
<duryodhan> but no grub there
<kfizz> vdopeyv: The most common software firewall is ufw..try running "sudo ufw status"
<raylu> duryodhan: slackware doesn't have a grub package?
<raylu> duryodhan: you can install grub from the livecd/liveusb
<arvind_khadri> duryodhan, grub would install on hd0
<AK_Dave> raylu: slack uses lilo generally
<raylu> oh.
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: Ah! Thank you.
<shadeslayer> MiteshShah: did you find a way to install or should i upload a .deb for you :) ?
<duryodhan> raylu: from livecd .. do I do grub --install-help directly from terminal or do I chroot into the installed ubuntu first ?
<vdopeyv> ERROR: / is world writable!
<duryodhan> raylu: even if I did have grub .. main problem is that slackware's kernel doesn't read ext4 right now ..
<arvind_khadri> !grub | duryodhan
<ubottu> duryodhan: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<raylu> duryodhan: grub-install --help just get's you started :P you can do it without chrooting by using "grub --root-directory /mnt/wherever"
<arvind_khadri> duryodhan, there is no need of chrooting
<kfizz> vdopeyv: That is the error you get when running "sudo ufw allow"?  And if you don't mind, at the beginning of your message can you put kfizz: so that irc notifies me you're intending the message for me?
<vdopeyv> np... dont use irc much
<binarymutant> I'm having a problem with my stylus after the upgrade to jaunty, the right click button does not work. Does anyone know a fix?
<abama>  if using echo "test" > /dev/ttyS0, the /dev/ttyS0 needs to be opened first?
<vdopeyv> kfizz yes thats the error
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: Hey!
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: How can I (temporarily) prevent that NetworkManager will start when I boot my computer?
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: In theory everything you want is here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.27.14/
<Nirrad1st> Hello Ubuntu 9.04 acer aspire 6920, alc889 sound. I have tried many many forum solutions. Finally my sound worked, but when I tried to fix the 5.1 my sound stopped working. Plus I have tried so many solutions that I am not sure what state the sound is in. Any suggestions? Thank you in advance
<MiteshShah> how 2 use pidgin irc account
<arvind_khadri> bullgard4, remove it from the sessions
<shaky> ciao
<shaky> a tutti
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Interesting, I'm assuming that means ufw isn't installed...never seen that before. How do you usually access the FTP server?
<shaky> qualkuno parla italiano?
<fazl> I have a question. How would i go about giving myself permission to change and save an FDI file?
<vdopeyv> kfizz: filezilla
<arvind_khadri> !it | shaky
<ubottu> shaky: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Mechdave> fazl, what is a fdi file?
<RichardWolfVI> Issue fixed by now, ttyl
<fazl> a modem file i think
<shaky> grazie
<fazl> its a file that apparently tells my USB port how to handle a 3G dongle
<kfizz> vdopeyv: And that gives you the "Waiting on welcome message" error?
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: Did you catch that link to the kernel-ppa archive and debs?
<fazl> I have a ZTE MF637 and there are modifications that can be done to get it working but i have to alter the FDI file but when i try, it tells me i do not have the permissions which seems strange since i am an Admin
<Mechdave> fazl, open up a terminal and type in "man chmod" (without quotes), and read the manual, come back to us if you are still unsure :)
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I wrote the address down into my notebook by hand and a ball-point pen.
<Boohbah> fazl: gksu gedit some.fdi
<bullgard4> arvind_khadri: Ok, thank you.
<Mechdave> fazl, or what Boohbah said :)
<thursley> Hi I am using jaunty on my thinkpad. I am looking for a way to get my fingerprint reader log me in automatically when I swipe my finger. So in GDM (or a alternative) I would not have to type my username or click on it. Anyone know if this is possible?
<fazl> I am using gedit
<homeskill> i've mounted my windows network drive from ubuntu. is it possible for me to run rsync in ubuntu and have it copy the files over to the windows machine incrementally or does windows machine have to be runnin rsync for this to work?
<fazl> I can change stuff, but i cannot save the changes
<Mechdave> fazl, how have you opened the file?
<Boohbah> fazl: because you likely need root permission, hence the 'gksu'
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: you should be able to download those debs, load them in your /home, boot to Intrepid, go to terminal, use 'sudo dpkg -i <package1.deb> <package2.deb>' and then reboot.
<Nirrad1st> maybe the modem is open
<kragmarth> Hi can anyone help me with my graphics card? ATI 9800xt. Im using 9.04 and pretty new at this
<fazl> i used this commmand  :    gedit /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-modem.fdi
<WRXTubo4u> hi fazl
<pc_soso1985> bonjour
<fazl> hellow WRX
<WRXTubo4u> can u help me tooo ma friend
<Mechdave> fazl, put a sudo in front of it all (or gksu)
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: What do you want? You want the linux-image for your cpu, the linux-headers for your cpu, and the linux-headers-*-all.deb file. Three debs
<fazl> ok
<WRXTubo4u> how can i change my nick name?
<Mechdave> fazl, that will open it with root permissions so be careful about what you change in the file
<xsteadfastx> anyone havin problems with banshee and podcasts in jaunty?
<mrfelton> I just ran the latest batch of ubuntu updates, and now firefox is broken
<binarymutant> WRXTubo4u, /nick
<fazl> ok thanks
<fazl> thats what I needed
<mrfelton> I'm unable to remove it or  reinstall i
<mrfelton> t
<xsteadfastx> i cant add podcasts
<WRXTubo4u> ./nick
<fazl> i am just copying and pasteing from a bug fix that apparently was not put into the new distro of the Xubuntu Intrepid that i have
<Mechdave> WRXTubo4u, no period first
<mrfelton> how do I fix a broken package like this
<pc_soso1985> vous parler en francais
<fazl> i am hoping tha the mod to the file will allow my dongle to work :D
<fazl> thanks a bunch
<vdopeyv> kfizz: proftpd was what i was trying to fix and broke more, yes filzilla says"Connection established, waiting for welcome message..." then "Connection timed out", so i edited the proftpd.conf to make the timeouts from 600 to 900, didnt work then i rebooted, then still no go, then i did the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, then rebooted and then i did the iptables -F... and i noticed after...
<Boohbah> !fr | pc_soso1985
<vdopeyv> ...looking back it had a error on the upgrade, and now if i run it it wont connect to the d/l of updates or upgrades... should of left it be lol
<ubottu> pc_soso1985: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<arvind_khadri> mrfelton, explain broken
<Mechdave> fazl, no probs
<mrfelton> arvind_khadri: doesn't open... aptitude reports:
<mrfelton> The following packages are BROKEN:
<mrfelton>   firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<arvind_khadri> mrfelton, sudo apt-get install -f
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I will now try first to switch off the session setting 'Start program=Network Manager' and see what happens.
<WRXTubo4u> can anybody show me?
<arvind_khadri> WRXTubo4u, show you what?
<binarymutant> I'm having a problem with my stylus, the right click button does not work. Does anyone know a fix?
<vdopeyv> kfizz: instead of d/l the updates and suck i get these "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' type of erros
<WRXTubo4u> how to change my nickname?
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Haha, yeah I think we've all been there where we should have just "let it be"
<Boohbah> WRXTubo4u: /nick your_new_nick
<Mechdave> WRXTubo4u, type "/nick newnickname" without the quotes
<kfizz> vdopeyv: And you did say you could ping google from the server?
<vdopeyv> i will double check
<MrNeo> any body help on xwinwrap how 2 work
<WRXTubo4u> thx ME.BOO....
<kragmarth> Hi can anyone help me with my graphics card? ATI 9800xt. Im using 9.04 and pretty new at this.  Im only getting 800x600 and bad graphics using a generic driver i believe. nothing comes up with hardware drivers. Also my wireless card Linksys WMP54g shows no networks.  Someone please help a newb.
<WRXTubo4u> :/nick TUBO
<Mechdave> WRXTubo4u, see http://t0x.in/ircfreenode.html
<Ranakah> kragmarth
<arvind_khadri> kragmarth, the restricted drivers doesnt help ?
<mrfelton> arvind_khadri: that worked, thanks
<Ranakah> ati radeon 9800xt is not supported
<Ranakah> by jaunty
<arvind_khadri> mrfelton, np :)
<hosoka1> hello, is this the right room for any internal wireless card issues of Atheros ? I need assistance on this.
<WRXTubo4u> ok then
<arvind_khadri> Ranakah, thanks :)
<Ranakah> only radeon 2xxx+ is supported
<hosoka1> With a clean install of Jaunty I still can´t see any signals of my router.
<arvind_khadri> !ath | hosoka1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath
<arvind_khadri> !atheros | hosoka1
<Ranakah> no poblem
<ubottu> hosoka1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ranakah> :)
<hosoka1> yes, arvind_khadri
<kragmarth> even though the card is not supported is there anyway to raise the resolution?
<hosoka1> The one of Madwifi as default makes it not good.
<kragmarth> also anyone get a Linksys WMP54g to work with Jaunty?
<Canaen> how difficult is it to edit a login screen?
<Kartagis> why after upgrading to 9.04 see a gigantic play button for .flv files but they play when I click on them?
<hosoka1> Indeed the Jaunty now give the wireless card active, but does not give any signals.
<Ranakah> kragmarth what not work?
<Kartagis> s/see/I see/
<kragmarth> no networks show up
<vdopeyv> kfizz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161217/ that would be a sucsesfull ping correct?
<kragmarth> it was working with 8.1
<fde> vdopeyv: umm, yes... did you really need to ask that?
<arvind_khadri> vdopeyv, yes
<kragmarth> er 7.1
<hosoka1> I have seen only Built-in drivers/modules, tested only on Intrepid
<Ranakah> hm.. kragmarth this is not error with linksys but with network card
<hosoka1> is there nothing for Jaunty yet that works ?
<Ranakah> type ifconfig in terminal nad past it to pastebin.com
<hosoka1> ubottu have you tested this out on Jaunty ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Yeah, that's successful.
<kfizz> vdopeyv: I'm thinking this must be a problem with proftpd since you can ssh in and ping out.
<arvind_khadri> hosoka1, doesnt the documentation help ?
<tenderjuicy> hi there
<kfizz> vdopeyv: When you did iptables -F, it may have messed up something related to proftpd
<MrNeo> how to trace ip address
<vdopeyv> kfizz: here is ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/161219/
<kragmarth> ok Ran then what?
<Boohbah> MrNeo: traceroute
<quentin> >Hello there! Is there any way to make the indicator-applet (0.1) check mails for us?
<Ranakah> kragmarth u see device as eth0
<Ranakah> ?
<uriel_> Hello ubuntu irc
<Chr|s> !hi | uriel_
<ubottu> uriel_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<uriel_> =)
<DASPRiD> quentin, you mean for thunderbird?
<uriel_> So friendly ^^;
<MrNeo> How to use traceroute I'm use tracert in xp dos
<MrNeo> but I don't know in ubuntu
<uriel_> I was wondering is anyone can help me out with a 9.04 driver issue =/
<uriel_> if*
<fde> uriel_: depends what the driver is  :/
<Ranakah> uriel_ what driver?
<kragmarth> yes i see eth0
<tenderjuicy> i was wonderding if anybody can help me about edubuntu
<zhanx> uriel_ more is needed
<uriel_> Its a ATI video driver
<hosoka1> Anyone else have problems experiecing on Atheros wireless card on Jaunty ?
<uriel_> I know that one hasnt been released yet
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Your ifconfig looks alright, provided that is the correct IP address for your server
<Ranakah> uriel_ pre 2xxx radeon card is not supported by jaunty
<uriel_> But I was hoping there would be a way to get the old one to work
<quentin> DASPRiD: No, evolution. When evolution is started, the indicator-applet shows up a new item in its list,  but it doesn't persist when evolution is closed
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I have syncaster 1200nf, and this screen is not recognized by jaunty, how can I set ight resoliution and refresh rate?
<MrNeo> Hey anybody help me in my laptop the micro sd memory card does not detect it is working fine in vista but in ubuntu it does not
<quentin> and doesn't show a new mail notification either...
<uriel_> I have a AGP card, is there any more support for them?
<hosoka1> I only see official documents on Built-in drivers/modules, tested only on Intrepid
<Ranakah> what card?
<glitchd> anyone know anything about changing the subtitles in an avi??
<uriel_> its a ATI radeon 800 pro
<hosoka1> looking for Jaunty, or does this also works for Jaunty ?
<uriel_> Was a rather nice card few years back
<Ranakah> uriel_ radeon 800 pro is supported only in dreams :)
<MrNeo> how to mount phone memory card in ubuntu
<uriel_> Lol, well I got the ATI version of the driver for linux
<paul68> how do I download a file using the terminal and safe it at a specific location?
<Wald1> Hello, everyone. Does Ubuntu have a way of taking a screenshot of a single window?
<uriel_> Is there any way I can use it with 9.04?
<Ranakah> not work..i have radeon 1950 pro and not work in jaunty
<gaelfx> MrNeo: can you pastebin your lsusb?
<Ranakah> and i go back to intrepid
<Knirgh> Wald1: Shift+print screen
<kragmarth> Ran i posted ifconfig and i see eth0
<Wald1> Knirgh: Thanks. Should've guessed it was the one modifier I didn't try
<uriel_> So there is no way to get the ATI driver I have to work with 9.04?
<Ranakah> uriel_ no... :(
<Ranakah> kragmarth u have DHCP enabled in router?
<snek> errrr that can't be right guys
<uriel_> Lame....
<Ranakah> what ip have eth0?
<snek> why wouldn't a 1950pro work??
<Ranakah> cause in jaunty is supported only ati radeon 2xxx or better
<uriel_> Are any AGP 8x cards still supported?
<gaelfx> !pastebin | MrNeo
<ubottu> MrNeo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ranakah> uriel_ only if is 2xxx or better agp card
<kragmarth> 192.168.1.4
<Ranakah> kragmarth try ping 192.168.1.4
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: I switched off the session setting 'Start program=Network Manager'. I rebooted. I have now LAN and Internet access. I upgraded some security relevant files through the Internet repositories.
<ripps> AMD has discontinued support of all cards with chipset r500 and lower. If you wish to use these cards, you'll have to use the opensource drivers
<quentin> I don't get the point this applet (indicator-applet)... It's a new icon in the panel and the only thing it's doing is poping eye candy notifications when a contact shows up in pidgin...
<snek> quote from the site: The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500.
<uriel_> Ok, I'll have to find a way to make this work O_o
<jigp> zhanx : same thing : W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<Ranakah> no :D
<Ranakah> ripps opensorce drivers don't work with my card...
<uriel_> What kinda card?
<kragmarth> it pings
<Knirgh> What is the command to add a user with it's home in /var/www and able to use ftp services?
<paul68> how do I download a file using the terminal and safe it at a specific location?
<shambat> a coworker of mine upgraded one of our boxes from 7.04 (or 7.10..not sure) to 9.04 ... would this break logrotate? I can't find the old configuration files
<Boohbah> uriel_: i believe you can use the open source radeon driver
<binarymutant> I'm having a problem with my stylus, the right click button does not work. Does anyone know a fix?
<MrNeo> Hey Nobody know how to use phone memory card in ubuntu
<uriel_> Where can I get it?
<ripps> quentin: Right now, only pidgin and evolution have support for indicator-applet, newer versions of ubuntu will have more use of the indicator-applet, if you don't use those applications, or just don't like remove tha applet
<gaelfx> paul68: navigate to the destination folder and use wget?
<Mechdave> paul68, use wget and navigate to the location where you want it saved before you commence downloading of file
<vdopeyv> kfizz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161231/ is that right?
<Ranakah> Boohbah opensource drivers dont work!
<Ranakah> i try!
<paul68> gaelfx: Mechdave: ok thanks
<gaelfx> why would anyone get married in North Dakota?
<tenderjuicy> i was wonderding if anybody can help me about edubuntu
<gaelfx> w/c sorry
<Ranakah> not 3d.. video freezing.. youtube freezing... only msn, irc and desktop is work :)
<Ranakah> sloow
<tenderjuicy> i was wonderding if anybody can help me with edubuntu and italc
<uriel_> Boohbah you said I might be able to use open source drivers for my card?
<Mechdave> tenderjuicy, edubuntu has it's own channel #edubuntu
<Knirgh> What is the command to add a user with it's home in /var/www and able to use ftp services? I am using proftpd
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: If you have internet back, enable backports & proposed for Intrepid and get the -14 kernel.
<Ranakah> xserver 1.6 don't work with your card uriel_
<tenderjuicy> Mechdave, nobody responds in #edubuntu
<Ranakah> that's is a problem
<Canaen> what do I need to be able to edit a login window?
<uriel_> I see
<Mechdave> tenderjuicy, righto, what was your question?
<kragmarth> can someone help me with a wireless problem. was working in HH fine but now it wont.  Linksys WMP54g PCI card.
<kfizz> vdopeyv: It looks like it's trying to work correctly, just can't connect
<quentin> ripps: ok. Actually I'm using evolution, got a new mail and nothing happened, I guess I'll have to look at my config. Anyway, so this applet is not addressing the "evolution hiding in systray" request?
<uriel_> But Boohbah says there is something I might be able to use so I would like to at least try it ^^ even if its a dirty workaround
<vdopeyv> kfizz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161232/
<homeskill> i have a file that is 21235 bytes and i copied it with rsync and rsync said it sent 21306 bytes, even though i'm not making changes to the file. i thought rsync only sends data if there was a change, and then only the amount of data that changed?
<Ranakah> uriel_ System ==> Administration ==> hardware drivers don't found any drivers too
<Ranakah> :(
<Truls1> hmmm can anyone help me with envy? I tried to install it as in http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A , but it seems im doing something wrong as i get errors.
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: What about upgrading to Intrepid instead?
<uriel_> I know, but I can still download the ATI driver for it
<tenderjuicy> Mechdave, i set up iTalc-master on edubuntu but it cannot access edubuntu clients (which has italc-client installed automatically). im taling about edubuntu 8.04. im not using thin clients
<AK_Dave> bullgard4: You already did that, did you not?
<bullgard4> AK_Dave: s/Intrepid/Jaunty/
<kfizz> vdopeyv: This is a long shot, but run sudo apt-get autoclean
<Ranakah> try download ati driver :)
<uriel_> I have downloaded it but I cannot get it to run ^^
<uriel_> Wine keeps trying to load it
<tenderjuicy> Mechdave, when i checked ports using netstat -pant on the clients, they only listen to port 580 locally (127.0.0.1)
<uriel_> Fro some  reason
<uriel_> For*
<Ranakah> lol :D
<vdopeyv> kfizz: i didnt want to remove and install proftpd cause i didnt want to get into something to where i couldnt fix, but look where i went instead haha
<Ranakah> don't install drivers with wine :D
<uriel_> Its nor the windows version
<uriel_> I know lol
<uriel_> Not*
<Ranakah> u need atidriverblablabal.run
<opan> bagaimana cara instal modem zte di ubuntu
<Ranakah> and then
<uriel_> I have it
<Ranakah> sudo sh atidriverblablabal.run
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Haha, it looks like you may have to go that route after all, but hopefully not.
<uriel_> Ok let me try that
<Ranakah> and install it
<tenderjuicy> Mechdave, i also observed that port 5900 is on listening to 0.0.0.0 when i enable roaming in Network Manager, but I want the clients to have fixed IP address
<binarymutant> I'm having a problem with my stylus, the right click button does not work. Does anyone know a fix in n HAL?
<kragmarth> can someone help me with a wireless problem. was working in HH fine but now it wont.  Linksys WMP54g PCI card.
<uriel_> It says ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run.part
<quentin> uhuh, just noticed that xchat-gnome "explodes" the cpu usage while typing.
<uriel_> Why does it have .part at the end?
<vdopeyv> kfizz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161234/ this is what it did
<quentin> get up to 99% of cpu
<kfizz> vdopeyv: run "w3m www.yahoo.com"
<quentin> and less than 1% otherwise
<quentin> btw, I'm not typing that fast :)
<ripps> uriel_ Ranakah: if your using older ati cards in ubuntu, your cards aren't going to work. Only the latest catalyst driver (9.4) works with Jaunty's xserver, and 9.4 also diable support for r500 and lower cards.
<kfizz> vdopeyv: now run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade again
<uriel_> Mines newer then a r500
<Truls1> hmmm can anyone help me with envy? I tried to install it as in http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A , but it seems im doing something wrong as i get errors.
<uriel_> And I have the most recent 9.4 catalyst driver
<ripps> Truls1: don't use envy in jaunty, use System->Admininstration->Hardware Drivers
<MrNeo> how to use namp in ubuntu
<vdopeyv> kfizz: it said opening socket and then went back to shell and said this "w3m: Can't load www.yahoo.com."
<Truls1> ripps: ah.... ok... thats why its now working :S
<Mechdave> tenderjuicy, Configure your DHCP to allow each machine to have a static ip address first
<jpds> MrNeo: Open the terminal, and do: nmap <domain name>
<vdopeyv> kfizz: how do i check if my iptables are good?
<Truls1> ripps: thanks m8 im gonna install the hardware thing
<kfizz> vdopeyv: There's a problem with your outgoing connection then; it may have something to do with iptables, but I haven't worked with iptables much, so I think at this point you might ask some of these other kind folks to assist you.
<ripps> Truls1: good luck
<FezK> Hi guys! I'm getting this error trying to use Trac & svn: TracError: The user faizan requires read _and_ write permission to the database file /var/www/trac/repos/db/trac.db and the directory it is located in.
<Ranakah> ripps and opensource driver don't work too :S
<homeskill> how come rsync says "delta-transmission disabled for local transfer"
<homeskill> does that mean it acts no different than 'cp'?
<ripps> Ranakah: what's your card "lspci |grep VGA"
<vdopeyv> kfizz: i think somewhere in there i did tcpdump command i think when i tried to diagnose this... could that mess it up?
<Ranakah> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 [Radeon X1950 Pro] (rev 9a)
<Boohbah> FezK: man chmod
<Mechdave> tenderjuicy, Have you looked at these pages --> http://italc.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<kfizz> vdopeyv: To be honest, I'm not even sure what tcpdump does.
<belim> hey people. I just have a quick question, I am running Jaunty on my laptop. I have a docking station at work with 2 screens plugged into it. One 22" with a res of 1680x1050 and a 17" running 1280x1024. My thing is when I come into work and boot up the 22" is the only one that works and I have to change the refresh rate of the 17". It has 2 available 60hz and 75hz and every morning I have to alternate which it is running. If that makes sense? Does anyone know wh
<belim> y I would have to do that?
<Boohbah> kfizz: it dumps TCP packets, as the name suggests :)
<homeskill> it gives the government your secrets
<asb002> hey all. i just installed ubuntu 9.04 64bit on my laptop. it seems that ath5k does not agree with my wireless card (AR5212), so i installed the closed source madwifi drivers. however, when i run iwlist scan, it reports "No scan results." any ideas?
<ripps> Ranakah: Try installing the drivers in the Ubuntu-X PPA, they are supported by the ubuntu devs and you can file bug reports on them: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<vdopeyv> kfizz: thx very much for what you do know... i grew up on a command shell but not linux what a learning curve if you familiar no gui but somthing other than linux heh
<FezK> Boohbah: i thought of doing that, but the tutorial i was using asks cd /var/www
<FezK> sudo chown -R www-data.svn tracme to do:
<FloodBot3> FezK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Haha I could have guessed that. But I'd be willing to bet the problem is with your iptables. You could probably find a lot about iptables online, and maybe could get somewhere that way. Networking isn't really my strong suit
<uriel_> Hey ripps, I have the lastest catalyst 9.4 version how do I go about installing it lol
<uriel_> When I try sudo sh it says
<Ranakah> uriel_ catalyst 9.4 don't support radeon x800
<hansilein> :)
<khussein78> hi
<FezK>  Boohbah: i thought of doing that, but the tutorial i was using asks cd /var/www  AND  sudo chown -R www-data.svn trac
<uriel_> sh: Can't open ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Ranakah> ripps
<hansilein> someone with CLONEZILLA knowing here ?
<Ranakah> tnx.. i try :D
<screamsayonara> how do i mount my new iriver
<vdopeyv> kfizz: thx much for your time... and in the end someday i will help someone with the same issues and actualy know what im doing heh
<kfizz> vdopeyv: Yeah, the learning curve for Unix/Linux from a DOS-like environment can be pretty steep. I'm a CS major, and our comp labs have windows machines, and I often find myself typing Linux commands only for the command prompt to yell at me haha
<thursley> kfizz: install cygwin on them ;)
<kfizz> vdopeyv: True, true. That's what the open source community is all about!
<Boohbah> FezK: add the user faizan to the trac group
<khussein78> i just upgrade my ubuntu to 9.04 but now it become slow when opening windows and switch between them
<Mechdave> kfizz, lol, I do the same... Xp hates UNIX commands :)
<FezK> Boohbah: thanks! ill try that :)
<Boohbah> FezK: err, the svn group
<NeedSleep> hii
<NeedSleep> So uh
<kfizz> thursley: I would, but they get re-imaged every night so it gets redundant haha; I have started booting from a USB drive with UBuntu installed though. that's helped
<NeedSleep> Swine flu, eh?
<khussein78> i see that firefox and xorg utilized around 30-35% of CPU
<NeedSleep> I didn't even know pigs could fly!
<hansilein> Clonezilla problem: I want to restore an image (saved on an external HD) to my PC, when I try, it starts but then says: "unable to find target partition "sda1"", can't he just create this sda1 ??? (my ext HD is sbd, the image on it is recognized...)
<NeedSleep> PADUMBAPSHHHH
<NeedSleep> <_<
<FloodBot3> NeedSleep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NeedSleep> >_>
<FezK> Boohbah: i added myself to the svn group
<khussein78> did any one have the same issue
<uriel_> What does a video card need to be supported by 9.04? The lastest 9.4 catalyst rite? And is there a hardware requirement or what?
<kfizz> Mechdave: I don't see why Windows doesn't, I mean, UNIX was first, in all fairness
<Boohbah> FezK: you may have to open a new shell for the group to take effect
<MrNeo> hey anybody know how to enable speaker of my hp computer my laptop speaker are fine working in xp but in ubtu this does not work
<FezK> Boohbah: sudo gedit /etc/group shows me: svn:x:1001:faizan
<Mechdave> kfizz, I believe Bill Gates had something to do with it :)
<jpds> !gksudo | FezK
<ubottu> FezK: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<snek> uriel_, any card above the 9500 series should work in theory according to fglrx
<MrNeo> Hp Laptop help neeed
<kfizz> Mechdave: Haha, oh Bill, of course!
<ripps> uriel_: no
<Ranakah> uriel_
<Ranakah> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.17&lang=English
<hansilein> :/ noone ?
<Dday> anyone here finished klotski?
<Ranakah> but 9.3 is not supported by jaunty
<uriel_> Ok, I was able to download the lastest linux driver from the ATI website so is there any way that I will be able to use it with my card or do I have to mess with shit to get it to work?
<FezK> ubottu: thanks, ill keep that in mind!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uriel_> I have 9.4
<FloodBot3> uriel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FezK> jpds: thanks! ill try that
<Boohbah> FezK: and the file has group read/write permission?
<hansilein> Clonezilla problem: I want to restore an image (saved on an external HD) to my PC, when I try, it starts but then says: "unable to find target partition "sda1"", can't he just create this sda1 ??? (my ext HD is sbd, the image on it is recognized...)
<ripps> uriel_: tell me what your card is "lspci |grep VGA"
<Mechdave> Hey guys what was the OT channel again?
<Boohbah> Mechdave: #ubuntu-ot
<snek> if you do go looking for a new vga card just get an nvidia
<kfizz> vdopeyv: I hope you get things up and running, I'm off to finally get some rest.
<Mechdave> Boohbah, cheers
<vdopeyv> kfizz: i hope to get it resolved... thx again
<uriel_> Ripps I am a ubuntu n00b is that a command I am supposed to use?
<Boohbah> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Boohbah> Mechdave: heh, there it is
<JohnSourcer> hey all
<JohnSourcer> I've kicked windows in the teeth and gone to jaunty
<ripps> uriel_: "lspci |grep VGA" copy that into a terminal and tell me what the output is.
<arshad> HI room
<JohnSourcer> all up and running sweetly
<uriel_> Ok thanks sec
<asb002> anyone know why i cannot use my ar5212 wireless card with madwifi in jaunty? iwlist reports no scan results even though there are several access points available
<arshad> How do we initialise the TAsk MAnger in Ubuntu 8.04
<uriel_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R420 JK [Radeon X800]
<arshad> ???
<Mechdave> Cheers Boohbah
<uriel_> But I am able to download the 9.4 driver =/
<uriel_> For this card
<uriel_> =/
<arshad> How do we initialise the TAsk MAnger in Ubuntu 8.04
<arshad> ???
<Sagaci> uriel: keep it all on the one line, if possible
<uriel_> Last time I did the bot yelled at me =(
<Speckz> Anyone use WUBI to install 9.x? How is the setup/install compared to 8.x?
<ripps> uriel_: Your card is a r420, that means that the proprietary driver doesn't work with your card anymore, AMD discontinued support. You have to use the opensource radeon driver. Your probably already using it.
<Ranakah> uriel_ 9.4 driver dont work with your card...
<uriel_> Ok, so where can I get a open source driver for it?
<ripps> uriel_: Your probably already using it, type "glxinfo |grep renderer" and tell us what the output is.
<uriel_> Ok
<fazl> Hey everyone, I got another question. How do i change a Device ID in Terminal? Is it something i use modprobe with? I am trying to change the device id of a 3G dongle which keeps coming up wrong
<uriel_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE TCL
<shambat> how can I get logrotate to rotate exactly at midnight?
<ripps> uriel_: That's it, your using the radeon driver. There's nothing left you can do, if you want to pull a little more performance to your drive try adding 'Option "AccelDFS" "True"' to your xorg.conf
<arshad> plzz  Help
<arshad> How do we initialise the TAsk MAnger in Ubuntu 8.04
<arshad> ???
<arshad> anyone
<gordonjcp> !anyone | arshad
<ubottu> arshad: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<screamsayonara> i just got this error: H10 20GB in MTP mode found! You need to change your player to UMS mode for installation. HOW do i change it to UMS mode?
<uriel_> Ok, yeah I was just wondering because like when I go to download a driver it dirrects me to a 9.4 driver...
<ripps> arshad: gnome-system-monitor
<vdopeyv> are my iptables correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/161242/
<gaelfx> arshad: i think what you want is System Monitor: System->Administration->System Monitor
<uriel_> Can u tell me how to open my xorg.conf? is it like sudo gedit?
<arshad> Does anyone/anybody...know how do we initialise the TAsk MAnger in Ubuntu 8.04
<arshad> ok
<gordonjcp> arshad: and, what's a task manager?
<fazl> arshad, you can also go to your applications under System and system monitor if you are used to Windows
<snek> lol i was just thinking the same thing gordonjcp
<arshad> you have the TAsk MAnger feature in WIndows when u press Cntrl+Alt+Del
<ripps> uriel_: AccelDFS will only speed up Flash if your having issues with it, if not, it's best to leave it alone
<fazl> How do i change a Device ID?
<gordonjcp> arshad: no, I don't know it
<snek> oh he wants a process list like top/htop
<gordonjcp> oh
<Mew-Chan> anyone here familiar with the app/term "screen"
<uriel_> Ripps is there anyone to say speed up 3d rendering to speed up game performance?
<gordonjcp> Mew-Chan: yes
<ripps> arshad: Ubuntu isn't windows, but I agree, a task manager should be easier to access.
<snek> hmm is there any kind of gui based app for (h)top?
<gordonjcp> snek: yeah
<fazl> Device ID change?? Anyone??
<gordonjcp> arshad, snek: probably something like gnome-system-monitor ?
<EO_> How do you set 1280x720 mode in 9.04?  I'm trying to use it with a projector.
<snek> gordonjcp, yeah that should do for him
<bogdan_> hi everyone
<ripps> uriel_: sadly, no. Ther isn't anything you can do about that. Hopefully by next year, the opensource radeon driver will be using a new 3d rendering architecture that should increase performance, but until then your stuck with this.
<bogdan_> have a problem
<gaelfx> ripps: agreed, I always put system monitor on one of my panels
<arshad> <gaelfx>THank u
<uriel_> Aight thanks for ur help
<tkt> I always map it to alt+shitf+tab
<Mew-Chan> gordonjcp  i've installed screen on a remote computer, i'm trying to make so i can keep irssi running and log back into it after i logout the terminal, how would i do this
<bogdan_> have a card reader and my Jaunty finds it but dunno how to acces it's contents : tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<gaelfx> arshad: no problem
<phreck> hey gents, anyone have some insight on the ATI driver issue?
<ripps> gaelfx: I have a cpu/network/hdd monitor on my panel that launches gnome-system-monitor when clicked
<koshari> my apt-cacher script to fill the apt cacher cache wont work, any ideas? exits with Failed to rename apache2-mpm-worker_2.2.11-2ubuntu2_i386.deb. Try read-only (-r) or symlink (-s) options. at /usr/share/apt-cacher/apt-cacher-import.pl line 154
<uriel_> I might have more questions in a bit
<uriel_> =)
<gaelfx> ripps: does that show cpu temp?
<fazl> Oh well.. i guess no one knows how to change a USB device ID eh? Crap...
<gordonjcp> fazl: what?
<ripps> gaelfx: No, I have seperate applet for that right next to it.
<bogdan_> I have a card reader and my Jaunty 9.04 finds it but dunno how to acces it's contents : tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<gordonjcp> fazl: What exactly are you trying to do?
<gaelfx> ripps: what is it? is it in synaptic?
<vart> bogdan_: isn't it automounted?
<fazl> Gordon, its the Device ID that you get when you LSUSB in terminal. It comes up with the wrong number
<gordonjcp> fazl: what?
<gordonjcp> fazl: that makes no sense
<fazl> i get a 19d2:2000 when its supposed to be 19d2:0003
<gordonjcp> fazl: then it's been manufactured that way
<vdopeyv> anyone know if my iptables are correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/161242/
<MagicDuck1> hi, is there a way to make x apps like xpdf and xfig use better looking fonts in their guis in jaunty?
<DracoZA> I have a question, I have a new installation of 9.04 which works perfectly fine until I take the computer and plug it into a different network switch, then it refuses to connect to the network or obtain an IP address, if I take it back to the original switch it was installed on it works immediately, any advise ?
<bogdan_> vart, i think it should but it's not
<ripps> gaelfx: yes, sensors-applet
<fazl> sorry 19d2:0002
<gordonjcp> fazl: you can't change that, it's burnt into the chip at the factory
<vart> bogdan_: is usbmount installed?
<gaelfx> ripps: spiffy, thanks man
<Dday> Do i need an anti virus?
<fazl> Ok, then is there a way I can tell the OS that it should be treated as the device which whose id is 19d2:0002?
<bogdan_> vart, no
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: are you using DHCP?
<bogdan_> vart, should i install it and see what happens
<eurobet> ciao a tutti
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, yes I am
<bogdan_> ?
<bogdan_> :)
<eurobet> hello
<Appl3Kork> what's a good newsreader for ubuntu? like for getting nzb's?
<vart> bogdan_: try to install it, I have no problem with inserting cards...
<bogdan_> vart, i'm installing it right now :)
<tangmin> i have installed bind9 ,but i cannot restart dns
<tangmin> ??
<EO_> never mind, had to find a custom Monitor definition which opened up all the modes.  BLAR.
<gordonjcp> fazl: yes
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: plug into the the one that does not work, open a terminal and run sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<MagicDuck1> see what happends
<fazl> how do i do that Gordon?
<ripps> Appl3Kork: maybe liferea?
<Appl3Kork> k i'll look into that
<Appl3Kork> thanks
<eurobet> hello
<bogdan_> vart, nope not working
<eurobet> my name is giuseppe
<gordonjcp> fazl: not sure, there's probably a config file that lists all the device IDs
<Appl3Kork> sorry i meant so i can open nzb's? like download
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, command not found ?
<Appl3Kork> like alt.binz programs like that
<fazl> The USB device is a 3G dongle. I am in the 10-modem.fdi file trying to modify it so it recognizes it, but even though i added the id, it still doesnt seem to recognize it. Does the sequence matter as in "0X2000;0X0001" vs "0X0001;0X2000"?
<ripps> Appl3Kork: A forum mentions a program called Pan
<Mechdave> fazl, what is the make and model of your dongle?
<Appl3Kork> ya see i tried using that, but for some reason it's not working for me
<fazl> it is a ZTE MF637
<Appl3Kork> i dunno, maybe i did something wrong, I'll just keep trying it
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: ups, that should be sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MagicDuck1> note the *ing
<carl-> hmm . i nya 9.04 hur konfar jag om den här nya notifieringssystemet som visar meddelanden från pidgin exempelvis
<fazl> my 10-modem.fdi file only goes up to the MF632 :-(
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: press tab to invoke auto-completion in terminal, this way you will make sure it's ok
<carl-> oops sorry .. should do that in english .. how do i reconfigure the new notifier in ubuntu for pidging for example so it wont pop up the message that ppl write me
<vart> bogdan_: I have no other ideas
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, ok it said reconfiguring
<random_not_named> aloha
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, ifconfig shows no IP information for Eth0
<fazl> I am wondering if the is the problem because the MF626, 628, 632 are all HSDPA and mine is an HSUPS ...
<fazl> HSUPA***
<ripps> carl-: Just disable "New Messages" in the libnotify preference in pidgin's plugin menu
<carl-> ripps, aah .. thanks
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: when you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, it does not say anything about getting a new lease, right?
<bogdan_> vart, it's ok, thx for the suggestion :)
<hansilein> what is the best tool for making an image of the whole disk ??? (already tried Partimage and Clonezilla)
<bogdan_> vart, i'll keep on searching :)
<tangmin> it may be some errors in configuration file~
<tkt> Anyone know a way to change the default browser for links in pidgin.  It isnt in the preferences
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, nope just says reconfiguring network interfaces
<random_not_named> hansilein: nevere nothing is the best
<Radar> Right, so I'm trying to settle something here.
<Radar> How do I install ruby 1.9.1 using apt-get?
<hansilein> random_not_named: is it a livecd ?
<hansilein> because I cannot install stuff on this pc
<ripps> hansilein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<fazl> Hey Mechdave, any ideas on what could be going on with my dongle?
<tater> hey everyone im haveing problems with my ubuntu server box.i just installed it and it doesnt see my network connection there is no ip or anything and i was wondering if someone could help me with this little problem
<hansilein> thx
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, nope just says reconfiguring network interfaces
<ripps> hansilein: your welcome
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: try sudo dhclient eth0
<uriel_> Is there any way to downgrade my system to 8.10?
<gaelfx> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ripps> uriel_: no, you'll have to reinstall
<uriel_> Lameeeeee
<uriel_> =(
<ubuntistas> do we have any vlc lover here because i have problem
<gaelfx> haha, you should put /home on a separate partition when you install so you don't lose all the fun stuff :D
<ripps> uriel_: next time, before upgrading download a livecd and see if anything doesn't work anymore.
<ubuntistas> well my vlc shows me two separate windows shuch as mplayer with an output video window, how can i make it one?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<Mechdave> fazl, I need to get your model and make of your dongle
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, no working leases in persistent database, sleeping. Is the message
<fazl> I sent it to you
<ripps> ubuntistas: hmm, I know it's in the preferences.
<uriel_> Yeah lol I still have the 8.10 cd that I burned, are you aware of any good* agp cards that are supported in 9.04?
<fazl> its is a ZTE MF637 HSUPA
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: so the problem is external. It cannot find a nameserver, so it cannot get an ip address
<ubuntistas> tell me ripps
<ripps> uriel_: probably none, seeing as the drop of cars was to increase focus on fixing bugs for the HD and newer line of cards
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, if I take that network cable out of that machine and plug it into a machine right next to it, it gets a IP address and everything works fine
<uriel_> Ok, geuss its back to windows for me Q_Q thanks for ur help
<ripps> ubuntistas: I don't have vlc installed at the moment, so I can't help you.
<ubuntistas> anyone?
<Acans> Hello
<ubuntistas> my vlc shows me two separate windows shuch as mplayer with an output video window, how can i make it one?
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: aha, then it's the machines MAC address. The switch must be somehow rejecting it. Have you tried rebooting the switch?
<c0l2e> how can I search by date in nautilus??
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: or looking at its config
<Acans> Is it safe installing ubuntu on a external harddrive?
<kwak> how do I install lower version of postgresql in Jaunty. the default is 8.3
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, I can try that but its a brainless little 5 port hub not even a switch
<ripps> ubuntistas: According to the VLC forum this is a problem that will be fixed in vlc1.0
<ubuntistas> aha ok thx dude
<Acans> Is it safe installing ubuntu to a external harddrive where i keep basically all my games and stuff
<fazl> ACANS i dont think games will work on an UBUNTU system...
<DracoZA> MagicDuck1, reset the hub, same thing
<Acans> I know, but will it erase them when i go to play them on xp
<Boohbah> Acans: yes, but you will have to install grub on the MBR of your first internal HD
<zohreh> hello
<Macfuddy> my regedit does not have a path [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Direct3D] even though thread 958680 on ubuntuforums refers to it
<Acans> grub?
<zohreh> who know about ‘USHRT_MAX’ was not declared in this scope ?
<Boohbah> Acans: you will also need unpartitioned space on the drive or user a partition editor to resize and free space
<Boohbah> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wiliamwallace> ciao a tutti
<Boohbah> !it | wiliamwallace
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> I came in a bit late, can you describe what you have between your host and the dhcp server? what devices?
<ubottu> wiliamwallace: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Boohbah> wiliamwallace: ciao, scottish italian? :)
<Macfuddy> ﻿my regedit does not have a path [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Direct3D] even though thread 958680 on ubuntuforums refers to it in a HOWTO
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<arshad> Anybody. . . .  How do we open Regedit / REgistry
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: the only thing I can think of is the new network applet thingy. It gave me trouble too. Try adding the lines "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interfaces, then kill the applet and do again sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<arshad> ?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, I installed 9.04 at a different location, network everything works fine. I move the machine to another location where its connected to the lan by a hub and the machine refuses to connect to the same DHCP network.
<qdb> hello
<qdb> i try to pack /etc
<qdb> but it alerts error message
<ActionParsnip1> arshad: do you mean the wine regedit or the registry of windows installed on another partition?
<qdb> though i have packed once today
<Acans> So it isn't a good idea to install ubuntu on a external hdd
<c0l2e> how can I search for a file using dates in natulus??
<arshad> the registry in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Acans: its fine to install linux on an external, so long as your bios can boot it
<c0l2e> nautilus
<arshad> is it there at all
<arshad> ?
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> any other host on that same lan (via that hub) getting a good ip address?
<Macfuddy> ﻿my regedit does not have a path [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Wine\Direct3D] even though thread 958680 on ubuntuforums refers to it in a HOWTO
<ripps> Macfuddy: You probably just create all of that within regedit.
<Acans> How can you tell if your bios can boot it?
<ActionParsnip1> arshad: theres gconf-editor which is a registry of sorts but its nowhere near as flimsy as the windows one
<Macfuddy> I don't understand
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> also tell us what is acting as dhcp server?
<jigp> hello how to get rid of this? W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263 --- W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<DracoZA> n8tuser, about 30 other computers Ubuntu and Windoze, this is the only 9.04 machine
<jtan325> quick q: any idea why my fans are so loud when i step away from my PC for an hour? (this is only in ubuntu)
<jigp> sudo apt-get updates
<jigp> I received that error
<ripps> Macfuddy: also, don't just give the thread number, please paste the whole url, it's annoying to have to search for a thread when a url would be just as good
<jigp> hello how to get rid of this? W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263 --- W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<qdb> it has worked after i copied it other location first
<DracoZA> n8tuser, I am using an Untangle server for DHCP
<ActionParsnip1> Acans: enter your bios and check boot devices, if usb is not listed you can't boot from it.
<arshad> THere is a command in Windows that is  typed in RUN line  gpedit.msc
<huylm> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Acans: however, if you have an internal drive, you cna but the boot on that the then load the OS from USB
<Acans> you press esc to enter your bios when starting your pc right?
<snek> jigp, one second i have the answer
<arshad> do we have that option in UBuntu
<arshad> ?
<arshad> ?
<de`ishboo> new website layout :)
<FloodBot3> arshad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arshad> ?
<jtan325> hi. any idea why my fans are so loud when i step away from my PC for an hour? (this is only in ubuntu)
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> can you now post in pastebin your  /etc/network/interfaces file;   ifconfig results  ?
<ActionParsnip1> arshad: thats group policy editor, not registry
<arshad> sorry
<ripps> jigp: you need to install the archive key, it's in WineHQ's ubuntu installation page, with directions
<DracoZA> n8tuser, I cant connect to the net to pastebin
<de`ishboo> anyone know how to add content so adsense is on topic, if your webpage is just pictures.
<ActionParsnip1> arshad: you can restrict the system in the same way with group membership and permissions
<snek> jigp, Ubuntu PPA repository GPG key import:
<snek> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 632D16BB0C713DA6
<ActionParsnip1> snek: you only need the last 8 characters
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and you are quite sure the cable you are using for this host is good? btw, you can copy it manually or to a usb drive to paste
<snek> ActionParsnip1, ah ok, worked so far though :)
<jtan325> hi. any idea why my fans are so loud when i step away from my PC for an hour? (this is only in ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip1> snek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158
<wtv> how to make fuseiso unmount images?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, yes I have tested the cable and hub with another PC
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: i know how to do it normally
<ripps> snek jigp: winehq says to enter this command to install the gpg key, "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<wtv> ActionParsnip1: ok, how?
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: sudo umount /mount/point
<DracoZA> n8tuser, interfaces only has 2 lines: auto lo AND iface lo inet loopback
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: or   sudo umount isofile.iso
<snek> ripps, i have no problems with anything ;)
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and you are trying wifi or ethernet?
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: obviously replace the args with appropriate stuff
<DracoZA> n8tuser, cable eth0
<wtv> ActionParsnip1: of course
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: i asume nothing, so users just copy and paste blindly then moan it fails, really annoyinig
<screamsayonara> if i need to specify where something is mounted, would i say "dev/sdbx" or "media/h10"??
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> what does sudo lshw -C network says about your eth0 ?  looking for clue under the driver=....
<snek> screamsayonara, /media/whatever
<gluonman> I'm using synergy to network 3 computers, but so far I can only control 2 of my boxes from the server. I'm not sure how to get it to include the 3rd. Help?
<screamsayonara> thanx snek
<Bodsda> screamsayonara: /dev/### is the device /media/wherever  is the location
<ActionParsnip1> screamsayonara: you need to FIRST make the mount point: sudo mkdir /media/h10
<wtv> ActionParsnip1: ok lol. it says sudo: unmount: command not found
<snek> umount
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: UMOUNT not UNMOUNT
<screamsayonara> but its listed when i type mount in the terminal ActionParsnip1
<wtv> ActionParsnip1: ah ok
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: ;)
<Mechdave> fazl, this will be handy for a newbie, just click on the image to download --> http://fosswire.com/post/2007/8/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<ripps> Why exactly is the command not called unmount? someone should alias that.
<screamsayonara> so i do i still need to do that..
<ActionParsnip1> screamsayonara: then open the mount point and type ls
<snek> Mechdave, yeah i like that one :)
<DracoZA> n8tuser, it finds the correct card, VT6102 Rhine II
<snek> Mechdave, been adding to it at work
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: you can alias it, its just a pointless extra character
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and driver=   entry says what?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, via-rhine
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: the old cli comes from lazy admins, so instead of having to type stuff like COPY, they used CP
<Mechdave> snek, Nice... I bought a book when I first started and read it from cover to cover
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: less to type
<jigp> snek: ripps: I was trying to install skype so it lead me here http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/ ... but worst I cannot do this thing without upgrading first
<DracoZA> n8tuser, remember if I move this machine back to the same switch 9.0 was installed on it connects to the network
<c0l2e> how can I seach by date in nautilus??
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> can you not paste that one line?
<ripps> jigp: that article is from 2007, that was several versions of ubuntu ago
<DracoZA> n8tuser, u want the whole driver line ?
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> i dont follow, can you draw a layout of your network? whats this same switch you are referring to?
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> only that line for your eth0 that has a driver=  line on it
<ripps> jigp: skype is in the medibuntu repository, add it and install skype like any other app: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bogdan_> I have a SD card that Ubuntu finds it but doesn't mount it
<Nirrad1st> Hello, May I please have some assistance with no sound issue.
<bogdan_> anyone can help me
<DracoZA> n8tuser, I installed 9.04 in my server room it worked fine, I have now moved the computer to an office and it does not work, I move the computer back to the server room and it works. I have tested another computer at this same location using 8.10 and it works fine
<bogdan_> ?
<paul68> n8tuser: long time no see hope that everything goes well :-)
<n8tuser> hi paul68
<ActionParsnip1> bogdan_: does the partition show up in    sudo fdisk -l
<raylu> Mechdave: between "command --help" and apropos, i never needed any of those
<wtv> ActionParsnip1: it worked. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: easy stuff eh
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, no it doesn't
<ActionParsnip1> wtv: CLI triumphs over dumb gui apps once more
<paul68> is there an easy way to backup my config files on my server example:bind dhcp samba so that I am sure that I have everything
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> when you say same location and using an 8.10, same cat 5 you use? same port on the hub?
<Ububegin> is must install stuff for 9.04
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, the kernel message is:     <?php echo $form->input('nume', array('label' => 'Nume')); ?>
<bogdan_>     <?php echo $form->input('adresa', array('label' => 'Adresa')) ?>
<DracoZA> n8tuser, same everything, cable and hub
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, the kernel message is: tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, sorry about that
<wtv> ActionParsnip1: yeah hehe
<ripps> !backup | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ActionParsnip1> bogdan_: hmm, ok remove the card, wait 10 seconds, plug it in, wait 10 seconds. If it doesnt show  then run    dmesg | ltail
<raylu> !sg | Ububegin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sg
<Bineagle> hi, ifound a method to restore compiz in the intel i965 graphic card for ub9.04 with good performance https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<raylu> o.0
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, oki i'm on to it :)
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> same port on the hub or you plugged it in to another port on the hub?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, I unplug the cable from that machine its not working on directly into my laptop and I get a DHCP address
<The1Qwerty_> What is everybody getting for battery life in 9.04 in only managing about 2hrs and would of thought things to be much better when I can get over 4 hrs in windows
<Bineagle> but haw can i resore the X
<ActionParsnip1> bogdan_: any errors you ca websearch for
<paul68> ripps:  sorry not what I meant just need the config files going to do a fresh install of my server but would like to keep the config files
<peacewise> what is the full form Of IRC?
<Ububegin> Is there i way, i should keep my data in my ubuntu so as to faciliate upgrades as they come...
<Nirrad1st> internet relay chat
<peacewise> yeah i have the same problem qwerty
<ActionParsnip1> peacewise: like Internet Relay Chat?
<ripps> paul68: those links are still valid, you can just setup your /etc/ for backup.
<ActionParsnip1> peacewise: is that what you mean?
<peacewise> yeah action
<peacewise> thanks..
<ActionParsnip1> peacewise: np
<paul68> ripps:  ok
<The1Qwerty_> peacewise: have you found anything to help improve it?
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and this laptop that gets an ip address, can access the internet? or it just gets an ip address and not able to even ping anything?
<peacewise> nopes not yet..
<peacewise> am trying something
<simmerz> hi. just tried to install python-pyinotify and it can't seem to configure it. now i can't purge it either and every time I run aptitude i get a segmentation fault
<The1Qwerty_> peacewise: ive tried to use powertop not sure if its made much of a difference
<simmerz> anything I can do to remedy that?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, everything works 100%
<Ububegin> Is there i way, i should keep my data/programs in my ubuntu so as to faciliate upgrades as they come...
<peacewise> anyone having remedy of the low battery life in ubuntu 9/04
<peacewise> ???
<ActionParsnip1> Ububegin: have a seperate partition for /home can help
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> i dont know what to tell you, if it works in the server room and now if you bring it to new location it does not but yet the other host work on same cable
<ripps> Ububegin: ubuntu should be able to handle upgrades fine. Almost every program's settings are stored in you home as hidden files and directories
<binarymutant> when i use xrandr -o left the mouse doesn't rotate with the screen, can anyone help me?
<simmerz> dpkg --force-all -r python-pyinotify breaks too
<shambat> why are there two logrotate.config files? one in /etc/logrotate.d/syslog-ng and one in /etc/logrotate.conf ?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntulog: then when a new release come you can wipe out the old one easily and your data will be unharmed
<The1Qwerty_> I have a topic running here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142548 buts its not attracting much help
<jtan325> hey guys, i notice that my fans get really loud when i step away for a bit. is there a power setting i can tweak? (i don't think the AdminGUI is helping)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntulog: or just have a regular backup suitable to the changes in your data
<Nirrad1st> good luck not getting any here either
<MagicDuck1> DracoZA: did you try removing the default config from System->Preferences->Network Connection and adding again a simple dhcp one without the MAC address specified. Maybe it works.
<DracoZA> n8tuser, exactly it makes no sense, I am going to take it back to the server room again now
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> you can try adding an eth0 entry in your /etc/network/interfaces file and then do a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Ububegin> ripps: so I can just go ahead and keep my data anywhere i please and install stuff from the source ... and upgrades would still be  breeze
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, same thing in dmesg: tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:0
<raylu> shambat: aptitude why syslog-ng
<ActionParsnip1> bogdan_: ok now you have something, go see what it means
<Bineagle> haw can i restart the xserver in ubuntu 9.04?
<raylu> shambat: i'm on a relatively clean install and i don't have syslog-ng installed
<ripps> Ububegin: yeah, I personally keep all my source files in a build directroy in my home
<raylu> Bineagle: logging out should do it. also,
<raylu> !dontzap | Bineagle
<ubottu> Bineagle: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<raylu> Bineagle: and finally, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<jtan325> hey guys, i notice that my fans get really loud when i step away for a bit. is there a power setting i can tweak? (i don't think the AdminGUI is helping)
<Ububegin> ripps: so I should just install stuff or keep data in home directory.. And I am fine
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, that's what i had in the first place :)
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, ok i'll do a search on that :)
<bogdan_> ActionParsnip1, thx
<The1Qwerty_> peacewise: what have you tried so far for battery life?
<ripps> Ububegin: but keep in mind, thinks you install manually from source are probably being installed in /usr/local/, you might have to manually delete programs and stuff from there if you aren't careful. If want your local stuff to be easily removable, try using checkinstall to install the software, it automatically creates a simple debian package.
<gh0st> Hello, can someone tell me a way of inputting a command in the terminal to simply go through a directory (recursively, as in other folders in it) find any .wmv's and copy them all somewere? i was thinking something like "find -type f -name ‘*.wmv’ " then something i think, i have no idea xD lol
<MagicDuck1> thx Action-parsnip
<ActionParsnip1> gh0st: find . -name *.wmv -exec cp {} ~/temp \;
<ActionParsnip1> gh0st: the ~/temp folder will need creating and will be the place to store the files
<binarymutant> how can I rotate my screen?
<ActionParsnip1> gh0st: also if the file is named *.WMV it will NOT be found
<gh0st> Thanks a million ActionParsnip
<Ububegin> ripps: checkInstall -- > something new.... Thanks ,dude... Will follow ur layout...
<jigp> ripps : how to install skype? I use 2007 ? im in ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip1> gh0st: theres a way to find both
<ripps> ActionParsnip1: nice command-fu there
<gh0st> go on lol
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: i use cli all the time
<ripps> jigp: Oh, i thought you were using jaunty, hold on a sec.
<Ububegin> jigp: http://technical-itch.co.uk/2007/09/18/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu/
<DracoZA> n8tuser, MagicDuck1 I have taken that machine back to the server room and its connected to the network and internet DHCP
<unop> ActionParsnip1,   find . -name "*.wmv"   # the pattern needs to be quoted to stop bash from expanding filenames in the current directory
<jigp> ripps : im using 8.04 . and also google. I successfully installed skype before but when I use kde from gnome, skype gone..so now im in trouble
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: as a note, not quoting the *.wmv will make bash interpret it as all the files with a .wmv extension in the current directory if there are any
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> now paste the results of sudo lshw -C network;  route -n
<raylu> what unop said.
<salvatore_> ciao
<ActionParsnip1> unop: bah, thats good too, do you know the stuff to find WMV as well as wmv
<raylu> ActionParsnip1: -iname
<salvatore_> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: ahhhh nice
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and lets compare this to the new location, same commands
<raylu> unop: also, find assumes .
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<unop> ActionParsnip1, -iname
<ActionParsnip1> raylu: i though it was gonna be some *.[wmv|WMV]
<unop> ActionParsnip1,   find . -iname "*.wmv"
<ActionParsnip1> gh0st: ok so the thing is: mkdir ~/wmvs; find . -iname "*.wmv" -exec cp {} ~/wmvs \;
 * ActionParsnip1 has learned today
<gh0st> Hey, a little offtopic, but since there appears to be some pros in the room, i've been playing around with the new "notify-send" commands and was wondering were i could get some more in depth info like for programming, i want to eventually merge some twitter stuff ive been working on with the API
<gh0st> allready executed :)
<ActionParsnip1> gh0st: you can even change te exec command to convertthem to ogg if you have the know how
<unop> ActionParsnip1, hmm, i wouldn't do that .. cp would overwrite duplicate files in ~/wmvs if there are any
<ActionParsnip1> unop: o gahhhh
<ActionParsnip1> unop: can you help please
<salvatore_> http://oltrechan.oltreirc.net/index.php?q=Alarm+For+Cobra+11+Crash+Time#
<salvatore_> !irchelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irchelp
<ActionParsnip1> unop: well at least its only a cp and not a mv, no data destruction
<unop> ActionParsnip1, I would keep the relative directory structure in ~/wmvs.   find . -iname "*.wmv" | (cd ~/wmvs && cpio -pdumv)
<raylu> you could copy the entire directory with cp -r and then remove anything that isn't a wmv
<Canaen> how do I get sudo permission to perform an action (ie, replacing a file) without doing so from the command line?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/161274/
<unop> raylu, that's expensive ..
<dewd> is there already an fix for the horrible intel/compiz performance ?
<sheldonh> how can i find out why there's no tkined package in ubuntu?
<joaopinto> Canaen, you want gksudo nautlius ?
<ActionParsnip1> Canaen: you can run graphical apps with gksudo
<gh0st> Hey, a little offtopic, but since there appears to be some pros in the room, i've been playing around with the new "notify-send" commands and was wondering were i could get some more in depth info like for programming, i want to eventually merge some twitter stuff ive been working on with the API
<Canaen> actionparsnip1: gksudo?
<ripps> dewd: try installing the ubuntu-x drivers and check back: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<jtan325> hey guys, i notice that my fans get really loud when i step away for a bit. is there a power setting i can tweak? (i don't think the AdminGUI is helping)
<ActionParsnip1> Canaen: it gives graphical apps like nautilus and gedit, sudo powers
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and lets compare this to the new location, same commands..you may have to do an sudo ifdown eth0; sudot ifup eth0
<Canaen> hah!
<Canaen> sweeeet
<ActionParsnip1> Canaen: if you see a guide that says sudo gedit, it is WRONG
<c0p3rn1c> is it possible that pulse audio makes my system hang? what would be the best way to find out?
<Nirrad1st> So no help i guess with sound issue. Some people would just like to use a computer and do things, instead of spending my whole time trying to make things work. So far my experience with linux has ben 2 months of picking a distro only to find none of them work completely. Now I have spent the last 2 weeks just trying to get the basics going.
<jsphillips86> gh0st: Gnome-do uses the notify system with twitter. You can tweet from it too
<raylu> unop: indeed.
<joaopinto> c0p3rn1c, what do think it's related to pulseaudio ?
<DracoZA> n8tuser, you want me to take it back to the other location and get the same output ?
<dayo> if i remove cupsys, will i still be able to print?
<Canaen> actionparsnip1: thank you! that was just what I needed. gksudo!
<c0p3rn1c> joaopinto: since I recently changed my default audio device to pulse
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> yes
<joaopinto> dayo, probably not with cups
<ripps> dayo: probably not
<DracoZA> n8tuser, ok gimme 2 minutes
<gh0st> jsphillips, thanks for the suggestion, but im interested in coding my own, its a very specific application using moduals that ive allready written. maybe some source code? the notify-send manpages dont really provide alot of info
<dayo> joaopinto: ripps: i'm trying to remove print capabilities from a system. is there anything else i need to remove?
<joaopinto> gh0st, do you want to use the new notify-osd system ?
<ripps> gh0st: notify-send uses the libnotify library, look up docs on that.
<gh0st> libnotify, thanks
<joaopinto> dayo, there should be an easier way to do it, like removing reading permissions on /etc/cups/ or something like that
<drbobb> hmmm gparted is taking all night to move a ntfs partition, and it's still far from finished
<dewd> ripps: how do I add the key for this repo ?
<dayo> joaopinto: ok, thanks
<ripps> dewd: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AF1CDFA9
<zero--cool> have anybody knows good gui program for data recovery
<raylu> guis are so prevalent that someone has asked for a gui to perform data recovery...
<acecombat> If i've installed Ubuntu onto a USB stick using the Make bootable USB option, how/what file do I change on the USB stick to make it not prompt for language and the install/run live option???
<gluonman> I'm trying to upgrade packages in Ubuntu, but there's an update that is being "kept back." Can I install that update somehow?
<joaopinto> acecombat, you will need to google on how to customize an ubuntu live cd, is not something trivial to do
<acecombat> ok
<ripps> acecombat: you probably can't, you should bring up with the ubuntu devs or file a bug
<HSNews> Where located list of resources?
<raylu> !ru | HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<acecombat> so i can or i cant?
<st_> my mouse is in /dev/input/js0, how to change it=
<ripps> acecombat: I don't know of any, but someone else might, google is your friend
<Nirrad1st> google is your friend but Ubuntu is not
<Appl3Kork> for some reason when i try to compile PAN, it always give me an error
<Appl3Kork> in fact, lots of time i can never compile it
<jamie_> Hello, what's the offtopic address again?
<Appl3Kork> or do the 'make' command in terminal
<dewd> ripps: I've safe-upgraded now would be a good time to restart X or should I do something first ?
<ripps> Nirrad1st: Hey hey! Ubuntu is the friendliest Linux OS there is.
<ripps> dewd: yes, x retstart would be required, if not an entire reboot
<jamie_> Is it #ubuntu-offtopic
<st_> why does CTRL+C break NOT work in ubuntu 9.04?
<Nirrad1st> right i have been here for awhile posted a couple of times . no answer. I guess that could be considered friendly in some circles
<ripps> st_: what are you trying to do?
<Appl3Kork> anyone know?
<st_> ripps: if i like cat /dev/input/js0
<st_> i cant get out of it with CTRL-C
<raylu> st_: understand that programs can catch and block SIGINT
<ripps> st_: Hmmm.... ctrl+c works fine for me, maybe there's something up with your keyboard?
<deany> finally fixed my annoying "WPA protected wifi constantly asking for password but password it saves is a long hex string" problem, by upgrading my routers firmware giving it WPA-2 functions.  So seems network manager was wanting wpa2 and not wpa1, even tho it was set for both.
<DracoZA> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/161283/
<raylu> st_: also, you might interrupt it but it might still be writing the output to your screen buffer
<raylu> st_: it being your terminal
<st_> no its not that
<ripps> Appl3Kork: you probablly don't have development dependencies installed to compile the software. Try "sudo apt-get build-deps pan" before compiling.
<st_> raylu: i just need to re-enable ctrl-c
<st_> ctrl-z is annoying
<raylu> st_: ctrl+z isn't the same thing
<st_> i know, but it works =D
<raylu> st_: what terminal are you using?
<st_> gnome-term
<raylu> st_: does it work in xterm?
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> and doing a  sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0   then check if you get an ip address
<raylu> n8tuser: dhclient is sufficient for that
<st_> raylu: yes
<st_> so its in gnome-term confs
<Appl3Kork> ripps: I'ts saying could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock when i do apt for the build-deps
<binarymutant> how do I get keycodes?
<n8tuser> raylu no it does not, we need to find out if it clears up any other cache
<ripps> Appl3Kork: that means you have a package installer already running, did you forget to close synaptic or something?
<Appl3Kork> oh yup
<st_> raylu: i had Ctrl-c as COPY in gnome-term settings
<st_> fixed now, thanks
<dewd> ripps: no improvement :-(
<Appl3Kork> couldn't find build-deps
<GustavTheLion> hello
<unop> binarymutant, xev
<daisy> ?
<GustavTheLion> anyone have a problem with the new 9.04 cd
<GustavTheLion> mine always freezes after 2 seconds
<unop> Appl3Kork,  apt-get build-dep something   # not build-deps
<GustavTheLion> but i know it works because it works on another computer
<GustavTheLion> any ideas?
<binarymutant> unop, ty
<DracoZA> n8tuser, brb with that
<dewd> omg why does the stupid kde wants to run fucking kmail over and over again after I kill it wtf
<ripps> dewd: There is a method to install unofficial packages and a kernel that might fix it, but the ubuntu devs have strongly discouraged it, instead try downgrading instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<baldy4eva> gustav check your hardware
<raylu> binarymutant: also useful is xmodmap --help's description of -pk and -pke
<GustavTheLion> but what should i check
<unop> dewd, easy with the language
<GustavTheLion> i'm new to this hah
<DracoZA> dewd dont be a dork no need to swear
<FezK> Hi guys! everytime i do a: "sudo chown -R svn.svn svn" I get svn  avg   4096 2009-04-30 13:47 svn using "ls -l"
<FezK> any ideas whats wrong?
<Appl3Kork> k finally got it working
<baldy4eva> gustav run a memory check
<GustavTheLion> alright
<raylu> FezK: svn:svn
<raylu> FezK: not svn.svn
<unop> raylu, both work ..
<raylu> oh =\
<baldy4eva> gustav might even be the cd drive on your system
<dewd> ripps: k so downgrade it is is there any timeframe for an permanent solution ?
<unop> FezK,  do you get any errors running chown there?
<FezK> raylu: oh... ill try that
<FezK> unop: no, no errors at all! :s
<GustavTheLion> hmmm how long do these usually take?
<ripps> dewd: I've talked personally with an ubuntu dev, and all they'll say is their working on it.
<GustavTheLion> idk about that, the 8.04 cd works fine
<bernard_> comment
<GustavTheLion> the 9.04 one is the only linux cd that does this
<Flora43> Hi!
<ripps> dewd: *hint* if you poke around the ubuntu-x teams pages, you might find a PPA for testing issues with intel cards.
<Flora43> It is /italics/ and underlined
<dewd> ripps: ok.. so without swearing.. why would my kmail keep starting up it is driving me crazy !!
<The1Qwerty_> has anyone managed to improve battery life in 9.04? Im only getting about 2 hrs
<ripps> dewd: well, I don't use kde, so I'm not quite sure.
<unop> dewd, ask the folk in #kubuntu - they should know how to stop it starting up
<joaopinto> dewd, look on laucnhpad.net for such a bug report, if you can't find it, report it
<jeremi1> I upgraded to Jaunty this week. Afterwards I updated to Firefox 3.0.10 and now when I open FF I have no bookmarks, nor can I add any. I also can't go back or forward or refresh.
<GustavTheLion> hmm
<baldy4eva> gustav: forever! lol
<dewd> k I will look around it's super annoying I quit it and it starts it immediately
<dewd> thanks guys
<GustavTheLion> i treid making a bootable USB
<GustavTheLion> didnt change anything
<GustavTheLion> still doesnt work
<GustavTheLion> it gets to the loading screen
<FloodBot3> GustavTheLion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GustavTheLion> then freezes
<GustavTheLion> so the cd drive cant be the problem
<ripps> don't anger the floodbot
<jeremi1> anybody having problems with FF 3.0.10?
<GustavTheLion> hah sorry, i'll try not to
<Flora43> yes
<dr_willis> IVe had  a few pc's that are just a little picky about what they boot.  - cd will work on the other 5 machines but not this one.. same with a USB-boot-installer-thumbdrive.
<Flora43> I can't download it
<FezK> unop: errors when i use svn:svn
<veovis> I have added a game to my Applications -> Games menu in 8.10, but it doesn't have the correct icon.  I have a png of the icon, but I don't know how to add it as the icon for the program.  The game is called Singularity, and an older version, where you can see the icon, is in the repos.
<Flora43> AUS: Update XML File Not Found (404)
<unop> FezK, can you paste the output you get on  http://pastebin.com
<GustavTheLion> dr_willis i have the samee problem
<ripps> GustavTheLion: my guess is that either your processor or video card are incompatible with ubuntu
<GustavTheLion> ahh probably
<GustavTheLion> my video card is annoying as hell
<Flora43> 16 /br 32
<DracoZA01> n8tuser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/161296/
<dr_willis> veovis:  with the menu editor -> find the item. -> properties.. -> click on the icon box to change its icon
<malik__> hi, when i want to use $OLD and press tab to autocomplete , it is completed as \$OLDPWD which does not take me to OLDPWD ,but looks for "$OLDPWD"  how to fix this problem?
<GustavTheLion> its an ATI Mobility Radeon X1800
<veovis> dr_willis: I tried, but the directory that contains the icon in .png format is considered empty by the browser that the button opens
<dr_willis> malik__:  you would have to tweak the bash-completion scripts/settings it seems.
<Flora43> $OLDPWD = $653793
<FezK> unop: seems like im gonna have to restart my pc, in anger i deleted the user svn :s and now i cant re-add without restarting :(
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> you have  to try and add an entry for eth0 on /etc/network/interfaces  then do that ifdown/ifup thing
<dr_willis> veovis:  it seems to want xpm, convert the png to xpm.
<GustavTheLion> thing is 8.04 worked, i figured that 9.04 would support more hardware if anything
<Flora43>  404 Not Found
<veovis> !convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<malik__> shouldn't this be reported as a bug ?
<veovis> worth a try
<Flora43> !convert
<phillip41> can someone tell me what the fdisk command in ubuntu is please
<rhythmsoup> Hi fokls - whats a good package to edit jpeg file metadata?
<dr_willis> veovis:  it seems to be able to handle xpm and svg
<Flora43> phillip41: Alt+F4
<joaopinto> GustavTheLion, that is not the case when the vendor's decided to remove support for the olde cargs on the newers driver versions
<ripps> !info fdisk
<ubottu> Package fdisk does not exist in jaunty
<dr_willis> phillip41:  'fdisk'  is a command...
<Flora43> !info format
<ubottu> Package format does not exist in jaunty
<dr_willis> phillip41:  or use gparted
<veovis> okay, I'll look around for a converter
<Flora43> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<dr_willis> veovis:  gimp can convert
<Flora43> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Flora43> !info amirc
<ubottu> Package amirc does not exist in jaunty
<error404notfound> can somebody guide me on how to recover data from an ext3 partition?
<Flora43> !info commands
<veovis> oh, okay... Thanks dr_willis.
<ubottu> Package commands does not exist in jaunty
<phillip41> ok i need to format a disk how does one do that
<dr_willis> amirc is an old AMIGA irc client.
<Flora43> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<malik__> ubottu: u need util-linux to be installed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flora43> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> phillip41: use mkfs
<dr_willis> !fish | Flora43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<ripps> !botabuse | Flora43
<ubottu> Flora43: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<n8tuser> DracoZA -> am out of here..laters
<Flora43> #ubuntu-bots
<phillip41> shadeslayer im new to ubuntu and have no idea how to use that command
<wtv> Flora43: use the command /join #ubuntu-bots
<dr_willis> phillip41:  fdisk does not format.. 'mkfs' makes a filesystem.. OR.. use the gparted command and its nice gui.
<shadeslayer> phillip41: sudo mkfs.<format goes here> <device goes here>
<Flora43> !info mkfs
<ubottu> Package mkfs does not exist in jaunty
<dr_willis> Flora43:  try 'man mkfs' :)
<phillip41> well i need to know how to find out what the device id is first
<DracoZA01> n8tuser, well thanks
<phillip41> i dont want to stuff everything up again
<shadeslayer> phillip41: used sudo fdisk -l for that
<dr_willis> phillip41:  'sudo fdisk -l' and look at all your devices. and see what its called.
<shadeslayer> *use
<DracoZA01> n8tuser, i'll just go back to 8.04
<shadeslayer> phillip41: if you are new,i would go with dr_willis advice and use gparted
<dr_willis> ls -l /dev/disk/by-(SOMTHING) is handy also
<Flora43> !man mkfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man mkfs
<phillip41> what is gparted
<shadeslayer> Flora43: in a terminal ;)
<dr_willis> Flora43:  its a terminal command - not a bot command.
<shadeslayer> !gparted | phillip41
<ubottu> phillip41: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dr_willis> phillip41:  a program you install and run.
<zero--cool> ubuntu mkfs make file system
<dr_willis> Its Linux 101 day today! :)
<dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: you bet
<vak> hi all
<phillip41> im getting it now
<veovis> dr_willis, it always is.  I've been using ubuntu or some form of linux for over a year, on and off, and I still have problems with things people consider basic
<dibblego> I installed the nvidia glx driver on a fresh 64-bit 9.04 installation and the machine keeps rebooting each time X tries to start
<dr_willis> 'Linux FUNdamentals!'
<veovis> lol
<shadeslayer> lol
<vak> where to install a custom package from sources to? (I would avoid a mess with the time when an official ubuntu package comes)
<ripps> dr_willis: are you really a doctor?
<phillip41> ok i have it installed now i need to completely get rid of everything on the drive
<dr_willis> Nvidia 64bit, fresh install, - works here for me and my 8800gtsxxx
<daglees> Hello, I'm updating to 9.04 from 8.10 and I only got 1gb of RAM
<dr_willis> phillip41:  format the filesystem  = erased partition.
<dr_willis> phillip41:  what do you want ON the drive instead. is the big question.
<shadeslayer> 8600 GT x64 works here
<daglees> Do you think it's gonna be damn slow?
<ripps> daglees: I only have 524, and ubuntu runs great, the minimum is 256
<dr_willis> ripps:  I got my Degree in Love-ology
<daglees> ripps, 9.04?
<dr_willis> ripps:  for i AM the Dr of Love!
<dr_willis> :P
<phillip41> it is going to be hopefully a windows virtual drive
<phillip41> is that possible
<dr_willis> phillip41:  that made no sence to me.. what sort of thing are you trying to do?
<jigp> hello how to priorities http/https browsing and how to limit download/upload using ftp/ssh or http?
<shadeslayer> yeah,i cant follow either
<phillip41> sorry dr_willis
<ripps> dr_willis: yes, I've been using Jaunty since Alpha 3
<shadeslayer> jigp: use gfw
<shadeslayer> *gufw
<dr_willis> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.7-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 272 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<jigp> shadeslayer : gfw?
<shadeslayer> jigp: fufw
<dr_willis> Thats new in Jaunty isent it? :)
<shadeslayer> damn it
<phillip41> i have just installed ubuntu and now i need to install vista can i use this drive as a virtualbox
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: dunno
<jigp> !info fufw
<ubottu> Package fufw does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> jigp: gufw
<dr_willis> phillip41:  with virtualbox. one normally uses 'virtual' drives made in virtualbox.   Virtualbox has good docs at its homepage.
<zykes-> is there any way to upgrade from ubuntu gutsy to hardy or intrepid ?
<zykes-> i thought of dist-upgrade but
<sea-gull> hi, I've a problem with installing 9.04( Grub can't be installed, fatal error)
<dr_willis> phillip41:  using a real physical hard drive  for virtualbox to read/access.  can be a challange/probmelatic
<shadeslayer> jigp: you can configure which programs get access to the net
<phillip41> ok dr_willis
<ripps> zykes-: in softwater sources->updates, specify that you want to upgrade only to Long-term support releases, that would be hardy.
<phillip41> i have no real idea about ubuntu sorry
<shadeslayer> phillip41: we learn something new evveryday
<jigp> shadeslayer: real time? with http/https report of which websites users visit?and bandwidth or how much bandwidth user used?
<shadeslayer> typos everywhere
<phillip41> yeah hope so
<zykes-> ripps: no gui
<jigp> shadeslayer : I don't like webgui though...more on less resources
<phillip41> how much memory would you reccomend for a virtual drive
<zykes-> just alter sources i guess ?
<shadeslayer> jigp: its a GUI for the inbuilt firewall,
<dr_willis> phillip41:  a vurtial drive takes up drive space.. not memory.
<dr_willis> phillip41:  and the size of the VirtualDrive depends on wha tyou want to put on it.
<vak> where to install a custom package from sources to? (I would avoid a mess with the official ubuntu package when it later appears)
<phillip41> sun virtualbox is asking how much base memory
<shadeslayer> phillip41: your RAM
<phillip41> yeah how much should i put my laptop has 4 gig ram
<shadeslayer> phillip41: basically how much RAM for your virtual device
<shadeslayer> phillip41: anything between 512 MB to 1.5 GB would be fine
<sayyestolife> greetings
<hackoidz> clear
<Slipstream> Does anyone know how I can use my laptop as a second monitor? It's an Acer, and my main PC has a Nvidia card.
<jtan325> \quit
<jigp> shadeslayer: yup but its not a monitoring like bandwidth monitoring
<tparcina> pre-up iptables-restore doesn't work for me. How can I troubleshoot?
<phillip41> fixed size or dynamically expanding
<sayyestolife> I'm trying to follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html , but the problem is that I can't create my filesystem since it is already mounted by the currently running OS
<shadeslayer> jigp: no i dont think it would monitor bandwidth,dunno what would
<jigp> shadeslayer: im trying to avoid webgui.
<jonnymac> permissions on cd drive are denied on every application I've been using. I'd wanted to burn an ISO file but now I've got a couple new coasters
<shadeslayer> jigp: its not webgui
<tparcina> when computer boots I don't have iptables loaded, but If I then execute pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules then it loads them
<zhang1> #
<shadeslayer> phillip41: #vbox
<tparcina> how to troubleshoot?
<phillip41> whats that shadeslayer
<jigp> shadeslayer: yes it is. $gufw ..and it appears like an ico
<jigp> shadeslayer: yes it is. $gufw ..and it appears like an icon
<shadeslayer> jigp: oh you mean you specifically want CLI ?
<jigp> shadeslayer: yes. I don't like webgui. im more in CLI
<jigp> shadeslayer: less resources
<dr_willis> jonnymac:  if it couldent even try to burn.. then they shouldnet be coasters.. unless it failed during the burn.. (which would be odd)
<shadeslayer> jigp: see if ufw -h has what you want
<sea-gull> did somebody have problem with grub installation on jaunty?
<shadeslayer> sea-gull: yeah,there was a guy who had a problem 5 hrs ago
<rikkardo> can anyone help me setting up apache server? i have problems!
<babio> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.04 with 2.6.27-11 kernel....i nedd to install also headers for this kernel but synaptic doesn't find it...how can i do?
<phillip41> just need to find my windows vista disc now
<sea-gull> ﻿shadeslayer: what can I do?
<shadeslayer> sea-gull: dont know,keep asking,or ask in #grub
<ripps> babio: why are you using an Intrepid kernel in Jaunty?
<shadeslayer> sea-gull: or install without installing GRUB and install grub from CLI
<shadeslayer> using
<babio> i don't know i have made the upgrade routine
<shadeslayer> !grub > sea-gull
<ubottu> sea-gull, please see my private message
<ripps> babio: you should be using 2.6.28 kernels
<babio> what can i do to fix it?
<schigh> hey guys. i'm trying to forward some devices from a different computer onto my computer. i'm trying to use sshfs to mount remote-comp:/dev somewhere on the local filesystem. although mounting works and the remote devices show up in my local filesystem, i can't actually access any of the remote devices due to permission errors. any thoughts, anyone?
<shadeslayer> schigh: just a thought,but did you enable sharing on the device?
<babio> i have also tried to install 2.6.28 kernel following ubuntu comunity doc but recieve a problem also on this....could you help me
<babio> ?
<traskbt> Is there a way to start GnomeDo's "docky" faster? GnomeDo itself shows up almost instantly upon login, but the docky interface takes a good 10-15 seconds to start up.
<ripps> babio: your grub is probably still setup to boot your old kernel, try playing around with startup-manager to fix that
<schigh> shadeslayer: what do you mean?
<ripps> babio: also, use computer janitor to clean out those old kernels
<ripps> babio: just make sure you have linux-image-generic installed, linux-headers-generic would be the headers to go with them
<babio> can you telle me what i have to do??? i'm not so able with linux....newbie here!!! :D
<ripps> babio: "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic" just to be safe
<ripps> babio: ^ in a terminal
<babio> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<ripps> babio: okay, then it's probably safe to remove those old kernels, goto System->Administration->Computer Janitor"
<babio> Failed to run computer-janitor-gtk as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<shadeslayer> wow
<ripps> ?? what?
<RICARDO38> ther is a attack on the royal familie of holland
<babio> i recieve this when launch janitor
<shadeslayer> !ot > RICARDO38
<ubottu> RICARDO38, please see my private message
<ripps> babio: hmmm.... let me go do some research on this, you should be getting a password prompt.
<RICARDO38> ub this is importent you fucking imbiciel
 * shadeslayer ignores
<traskbt> How do I reload fonts so my system recognizes newly installed ones? (jEdit won't find my terminus fonts for some reason, though other apps can)
<schigh> shadeslayer: what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> schigh: what??
<schigh> shadeslayer: when you said enable sharing on the device?
<ripps> babio: it seems that you get this because your account doesn't have administrative rights.
<babio> and how could i fix that?
<ripps> babio: are you the only user of this computer, or did someone else install it?
<babio> i'm the only one
<shadeslayer> schigh: i meant is the device shared on the network,maybe thats why its triggering that
<schigh> shadeslayer: i dont' know how to share devices on the network (so no, its not shared)
<shadeslayer> schigh: so the device is on another PC  right??
<saeed> hello
<schigh> schigh: yup
<schigh> shadeslayer: yup.
<shadeslayer> schigh: you have to right click and go to the sharing tab
<saeed> any help with upuntu
<ripps> babio: my only guess is that this is a botched installation. If you don't have any access to root, then there's no way to give it to you. Just to be sure trying running 'sudo lsb_release -a' and see if your admin password works
<saeed> pls
<shadeslayer> schigh: this may or may not be the cause,just a guess
<shadeslayer> !hi | saeed
<ubottu> saeed: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<babio> i have started janitor from shell with sudo
<saeed> thx
<babio> now what i have to do?
<shadeslayer> babio: :O you should have used gksu
<shadeslayer> !root > babio
<ubottu> babio, please see my private message
<saeed> i wanna add programes
<shriekout_> ihavnoth, hi
<saeed> like XP
<shadeslayer> saeed: use synaptic
<saeed> what this ?
<shadeslayer> !synaptic | saeed
<ubottu> saeed: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<babio> ripps: i'm running janitor clean-up
<shadeslayer> saeed: well software in ubuntu is in form of packages,which are automatically downloaded and installed for you
<babio> ripps: i have done.....now?
<saeed> i will try ypur link
<shadeslayer> saeed: what do you want to install?
<saeed> your *
<ripps> babio: you got janitor working?
<saeed> programes like realplayer
<shadeslayer> ripps: by using sudo :(
<babio> ripps: yes a launch it from shell with sudo command
<shadeslayer> saeed: and vlc,etc?
<saeed> i have vlc
<ripps> shadeslayer babio, Computer Janitor in the menu should have invoked gksu... weird
<shadeslayer> ripps: yeah i know
<babio> ripps: now what i have to do?
<creative1412> does they fixed the fglrx yet
<schigh> shadeslayer: no share tab on the file, but there is one for the folder. im trying it, but problem is the sharing seems to refer to windows(samba) sharing. not much use to me, i dont think
<ripps> babio: if you've removed all your excess programs and old kernels, you should reboot to start using the new one's
<Scofield> hi
<ripps> babio: to be sure pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadeslayer> schigh: ok
<babio> ripps: but in the janitor entries there weren't no kernel entry
<sayyestolife> can I install ubuntu via apt-get? (I have apt installed in i a fedora system)
<__spectre> Can anyone give me any pointers about setting up the different tty's and x-screens you can access through the F-keys?
<shadeslayer> schigh: better repeat your question then
<saeed> shadeslayer : thank you for this url
<babio> ripps: in the grub menu.lst i still have the ubuntu 8.10 entry.....
<ripps> babio: are sure your running jaunty? what does "lsb_release -a" say?
<shadeslayer> saeed: thank ubottu
<Scofield> i have problem in using headphones in ubuntu 9.04 cos the internal speakers work with the headphones
<Dday> How do you copy a folder in Ubuntu?
<saeed> yah thank you ubottu
<babio> Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: definitely linux 101 day
<shadeslayer> Dday: ctrl+C and Ctrl+V
<ripps> babio: geez... I don't know... something seems to be wrong...
<ripps> babio: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<babio> i think i should format and reinstall from live cd
<shadeslayer> ripps: maybe the repo? he might have the intrepid repo
<babio> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ripps> shadeslayer: that's what I'm thinking.
<supersasho> Dday: or drag and drop in nautilus.. if it says something about privilegies type in terminal gksudo nautilus
<Dday> Okay cheers
<creative1412> GUYS IS FGLRX FIXED YET?
<shadeslayer> creative1412: no need to shout
<shadeslayer> and no
<joaopinto> creative1412, fglrx is not broken in general
<supersasho> shadeslayer: : as from catalist drivers 9.4 xorg 1.6 is suported, or am i wrong?
<ripps> babio: I don't know, I don't have alot of experience with these kind of botched upgrades... sorry
<babio> thank you... :D
<mrb__> Hey... Guyz.. i have installed ubuntu JJ on Asus Laptop but i faced a problem with sound card as it doesn't disconnect the speakers when i plug a head phone anyone knows what to do  ?
<ripps> creative1412: what's your video card? "lspci |grep VGA"
<shadeslayer> supersasho: yeah it is
<creative1412> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2100
<creative1412> ripps: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 2100
<shadeslayer> my notify-osd is still out of sync :(
<[radithz]> I am looking for gyach 1.1.61 source version
<[radithz]> anyone pls help me
<supersasho> creative1412: new drivers catalist 9.3 and newer doesnt support radeons older then r6xx :(
<jigp> shadeslayer: im not satisfied with ufh thing
<creative1412> :'( i know and radeon sucks!
<creative1412> wanna downgrade to 8.10
<[radithz]> i got new version from Linux mint source
<[radithz]> i got new version from Linux mint
<indus> creative1412: ya we should have a downgrade tool
<ripps> creative1412: don't won't fix that, they've dropped support. Only the opensource community loves you enough to give you a driver
<supersasho> creative1412: so you have 2 choices II8.10 xorg 1.5 and catalyst < 9.3 or JJ9.04 and Opensource drivers
<joaopinto> creative1412, it was ATI dropping support for those cards, do not expect to be fixed unless you ask ATI to do so....
<creative1412> that's it! iam Buying a nVIDIA
<indus> so which driver supports r600 and has 3d support?
<supersasho> creative1412: that's also a sollution :)
<shadeslayer> jigp: no idea then,you could search synaptic
<creative1412> 9600 GT is fine?
<indus> ya its super
<shadeslayer> creative1412: dont go for the 8XXX series
<ripps> indus: at this point, I believe all three do, but fglrx has the best performance probably
<mrb__> any one knows how to fix the sound card problem.... ?!
<supersasho> indus: in *buntu 9.04 its the 9.4 catalyst driver
<shadeslayer> !sound | mrb__
<ubottu> mrb__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<indus> 9.4 supports r 600?
<supersasho> indus: as far as i know, yes
<creative1412> 600 EGP =100$ does 9600 worth 100$?
<indus> creative1412: then whats the problem?
<ripps> indus: catalyst 9.4 should support up to r770
<indus> wokay so all seems well with ati?
<mrb__> i tried them out.. the sound card is working...but when i plug the headphone.. the speakers keeps working
<mrb__> it doesn't disconnect
<ripps> indus: as long as you have an r600 or above
<indus> but ATI 4770 its good i hear
<indus> newly launched 40 nm die
<Scofield> anybody know how can i make dial up on ubuntu
<ripps> indus: I believe that should work with fglrx, yes.
<Scofield> ?
<trollboy> I'm doing a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg via ssh and its not giiving me video card options.  How can I force it?  My x display is currently flickering itself into oblivion
<creative1412> i am going now to get 9600 gt and am not kidding! ATI SUCKS!
<indus> Scofield: which version of ubuntu?
<azlon> is there a way to take advantage of two NIC cards and two separate internet connections to combine them and basically double my bandwidth?
<Scofield> 9.04
<shadeslayer> !dialup > Scofield
<ubottu> Scofield, please see my private message
<indus> azlon: i dont thinik thats possible but it would be nice
<lupine_85> azlon, not particularly
<lupine_85> there are ways you can do it, in theory, if you have an endpoint on the Internet somewhere (using bonding), but the overheads are quite severe
<supersasho> indus: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_catalyst_94&num=1
<joaopinto> azlon, you could set specific routings per hosts, however it would be a nightmare to manage
<azlon> is there some special equipment that would combine the two connections? I don't think a typical router would do it...
<Scofield> i installed a driver but not work it always writing "Sending Password ..."
<indus> azlon: NO there is no such equipment or i have never heard of it
<JMFTheVCI> cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! is stopping me printing to a network printer
<ripps> creative1412: That maybe so, but ATI is giving away more chipset docs than nvidia to opensource, and because of that the radeon driver will be one of the first to feature gallium3d support
<indus> ripps: gallium etc all theory isnt it/
<ripps> indus: at the moment, but it has alot of potential
<indus> good in theory but the fact is nvidia makes working drivers :)
<azlon> joaopinto: would it be possible to have all of my torrents on one connection and everything else on the other? I have free internet in my building but it is unreliable. I also have a HSDPA connection that has a limited bandwidth every month...
<ripps> indus: yeah, but nouvou is proabably catching up to them.
<indus> ok ill go with you on that one but the open drivers seem to be taking painfully long to catch up
<azlon> I don't really care if the torrents stop because they will resume when the building internet is back up... but I also don't want to use all of my monthly bandwidth in a day with torrents
<indus> ripps: no nouvou is still on 2d only
<rolo> Hiya.  I'm running Jauny, but all of a sudden when I click on any of my non linux drives to mount them, nothing happens.  It worked fine until tiday.  I don't get an error message or anything so I don't know how to troubleshoot.  Will there be a log file or something somewhere?  Cheers.
<ripps> indus: that's because their focusing all their 3d code into gallium
<rolo> They show up in the list in the "Computer" icon.
<mattholly> #kubuntu
<saeed> i try sudo apt-get install vmware   it give me  (udo apt-get install vmware ) :(
<indus> ripps: isnt nouvoue for nvidia?
<ripps> indus: yes
<shadeslayer> rolo: yeah,my drives open but it takes up an awfully long time for the authorization dialouge to come up
<indus> ripps: iam talking about ATI drivers
<indus> still far off the mark?
<saeed> ad iam root
<shadeslayer> saeed: better not be
<saeed> how i can be usr
<indus> indus> river /civilisation existed somwhere around india/pakistan :)
<shadeslayer> saeed: in what application/terminal are you root?
<indus> hi all
<ripps> indus: i was too, but thatn was talking to creative1412 about ati releasing chip docs, when he was saying nvidia was superior... and well the conversation deviated from there
<saeed> yah
<rolo> shadeslaer: cheers.  mine are defintely broken though.  have wwaited minutes.
<saeed> terminal
<indus> ripps: ok i know
<joaopinto> azlon, I guess for that specific case yes, you could setup a fireweall rule to drive your bt traffic to a specific gateway
<indus> indus: i have a jaunty update question
<joaopinto> and use the other connection as your default gw
<saeed> can i opean privte chat here ? with u
<rolo> is there somewhere I can see a log file?  Or some commnad line I can use to do the game thign so I see the error?
<ripps> indus: you asking yourself?
<indus> lol
<indus> ripps:
<skyofking> hi
<indus> anyone
<ripps> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<creator-cdsc> my wireless card is not being recognized by my kernel. when i say iwconfig it shows me lo eth0 and irdao0 with no wireless extensions
<creator-cdsc> how do i check which wireless network card i have?
<indus> i changed update notifier to old behaviour but i still dont see the orange icon glowing on its own, only shows when i manually update
<laeg> pulseaudio is a joke and often messes up my sound, is it safe to just search synaptic for it and remove it?
<ripps> indus: yeah, me neither, but I've heard it checks at like 3AM
<coder_> my system has no sound , could you help me?
<indus> ripps: 1 week has gone by waiting for it
<laeg> coder_: it's pulse audio
<ziroday> laeg: sure
<indus> ripps: i changed interval to 0 days too
<ziroday> coder_: make sure all the volume sliders are up to the max
<laeg> ziroday: i won't be left with no sound whatsoever then?
<indus> oh ok then iam staying awake till 3 am today
<ziroday> laeg: no, it will just not use PA, but go direct to alsa instead
<ripps> indus: doesn't bug me much, I'm too add to wait for updates, I just keep manualy intiating them
<JMFTheVCI> since the upgrade to jaunty, I have no network printing, I can get the network printer to list and verify but all printing goes down a black hole. cups error log says cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<laeg> ziroday: ty
<ziroday> laeg: you can also kill PA with pulseaudio -k
<rolo> Can anyone help? Hiya. I'm running Jaunty, but all of a sudden when I click on any of my non linux drives to mount them, nothing happens. It worked fine until tiday. I don't get an error message or anything so I don't know how to troubleshoot. Will there be a log file or something somewhere? Cheers.
<creator-cdsc> how do i check which wireless network card i have?
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: lspci | grep -i networking
<rjharv> rolo: check dmesg froma shell
<PerryArmstrong> what is the difference between using mkdir dir1 dir1/dir11  and   mkdir -p dir1 dir1/dir11
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: it doesn't show anything
<indus> lspci | grep -i networking
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: can you pastebin you're lspci please :)
<ripps> PerryArmstrong: the -p flag tells it creat parent directory if missing.
<ripps> PerryArmstrong: so instead of telling you can't make dir11 because ther is no dir1, it will make both dir1/dir11
<rolo> rjharv: thanks! :>
<rjharv> rolo: nps
<indus> creator-cdsc: similarly lspci | grep -i vga will give you display properties
<PerryArmstrong> ripps; okk now i understood..thanq
<JMFTheVCI> how do I fix a local authentication certificate error in cupsd?
<ziroday> coder_: sure, but here :)
<mattycoze> hey guys, how come jaunty jakelope won't allow plug and play connectivity between wireless broadband internet devices?
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: how do i pastebin?
<gluonman> Is there a version of the stars plugin for compiz that works in Jaunty?
<mattycoze> I have to start the computer up with the device pre-connected
<ziroday> coder_: the pulseaudio system should be fine. Please right click on the volume icon in the panel and go to mixer and make sure all the sliders (including PCM) is at max
<ziroday> !pastebin | creator-cdsc
<ubottu> creator-cdsc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coder_> The pulse audio has bug?
<rolo> Hmmm.. nothing in dmesg.  Maybe the mount isn't being attempted?  I isntalled some updates this morning.  Maybe they broke something?
<ziroday> coder_: every piece of software has bugs
<abama> how to use stty to config /dev/ttyS0 to "119200 8n1 -ixon -crtscts"?
<mattycoze> how come the network manager applet won't recognise my USB broadband modem whenever I plug it in, but will connect if i start the computer up with it plugged in already
<mattycoze> ??
<coder_> yeah, but it can work on ubuntu 8.*
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161337/
<NicEXE> how can I boot from ubuntu live CD on my macbook pro (intel based)? I allways get some errors
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: your wireless card is "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG"
<mattycoze> how come the network manager applet won't recognise my USB broadband modem whenever I plug it in, but will connect if i start the computer up with it plugged in already??
<coder_> ziroday: i have tried your suggestion,but it can not work
<daftykins> mattycoze, it's quite possible that the app needs to start up with all interfaces available
<ziroday> !sound | coder_ please follow this
<ubottu> coder_ please follow this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mattycoze> daftykins what do you mean by that?
<chrismharris> has anybody had problems with a bluetooth mouse in 9.04 running on a macbook pro , mine seams to work for a second then stops working
<mattycoze> daftykins, is there a way i can enable all 'interfaces' available?
<daftykins> network manager starts up after seeing your adapter, in your working example - thus it isn't able to adapt to seeing interfaces after they become available
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: thanks a lot, now how do i install the wi-fi drivers so that i can connect to a wireless network?
<coder_> thank
<coder_> thanks
<NicEXE> how can I boot from ubuntu live CD on my macbook pro (intel based)? I allways get some errors after I pass from the menu
<demon_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: they should be already installed
<BurningSebra> Help please. I managed to crate 2 partitions for ubuntu with the 2 swap things. I just need 1 ext 3 partition and 1 swap. Im new to ubuntu and need guidance in: 1- Finding out in which partition the ubuntu im using now is on. And how to delete the ubuntu partition im NOT on. To so merge it to my Vista partition...
<daftykins> for a device you don't have plugged in all the time mattycoze you'll probably have to either work around it or discover how to restart network manager at the desktop
<qingling> EYZA
<joaopinto> daftykins, actually on 8.10 you could just plug a device after boot, and NM would normally recognized it
<Spity_> Hi, some help to install enutv-2 in ubuntu 9.04?
<mattycoze> daftykins, ahh; i don't get it; this didn't happen in the previous distro
<mattycoze> yeah joaopinto's right :)
<daftykins> that's what i expected joaopinto but it sounds like it doesn't like it
<joaopinto> and on jaunty, it also identifies when I plug my 3G PCMCIA card, however it does not setup it properly, as it did on intrepid
<joaopinto> daftykins, right, but that is not a feature, it's a bug ;)
<ripps> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ziroday> BurningSebra: you probably want to use the Partition Editor (install it with sudo apt-get install gparted)
<daftykins> so ... yeah :)
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: but in my case, they are not. when i run iwconfig, it shows me lo eth0 and irda0      with "no wireless extensions" written next to the 3
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: okay, give me 30 secs :)
<Swian> Only issue I had with Jaunty was is not getting my resolutions right for my monitor but I had it on a KVM
<daftykins> yeah can't blame it for that. most KVMs are quite bad for that
<Swian> Yeah
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: also can you pastebin lsmod please
<Swian> wondering if there is a DVI kvm
<Swian> I could upgrade
<daftykins> BurningSebra, i don't think i would recommend remerging a partition with a Vista partition
<Swian> yep found some
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: http://mibbit.com/pb/dY750y
<sint> hey, i've install 9.04 and catalyst 9.4 but now my whole system is a mess! :( if i boot up i only get garbage on the X screen and everything is frozen. what can i do to fix this?
<gluonman> Anyone know anything about the stars plugin for compiz? Is there a working version for 9.04?
<demon_> how can i turn iso to .img so i can boot it via usb
<daftykins> sint check your xorg.conf for any ATI driver configuration and remove it, so it only runs with the VESA driver or some such
<Zta> How do I remove the password from my ubuntu keyring?  I'm promted to enter it when the machine start up and attempts to logon to the network, which is annoying.  Is there a better approach than to disable keyring?  E.g. grant NetworkManager access to keyring at all times?  Hm, thanks, I'll look into it right away...
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: hmm, the drivers are loaded. Can you do sudo rmmod ipw2200 and then sudo modprobe ipw2200 and then pastebin the output of dmesg | tail -50 please
<BurningSebra> ziroday: i already got it, but i dont get it to do what i want. i got a image if you care to look. http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1585/gparted1.jpg
<daftykins> demon_, look into unetbootin for USB key booting from a pre-existing ISO
<traskbt> I'm looking for a way to remove *all* config files from my system for an application after I uninstall it, does anyone know a way to do this?
<joaopinto> traskbt, sudo apt-get purge package (but it needs to be installed)
<tparcina> pre-up command in /etc/network/interface doesn't work for me. how to troubleshoot?
<sint> daftykins: my xorg.conf only contains random stuff. nothing really important, but sections with identifier. thats all
<tparcina> problem is that pre-up iptables-restore doesn't restore iptables configuration :(
<daftykins> ok sint in your Device section define a variable called "Driver" and set it to "vesa" and try starting X
<mattycoze_> soz my net dropped out; jaopinto is there a bug report already out?
<ziroday> BurningSebra: okay, sda5 and sda6 have no use
<traskbt> joaopinto, that will remove files like ~/.app_config and ~/.config/app/conf2 and whatever else there might be?
<demon_> daftykins,  i looked and i tried but nothing! it makes only a lil sys file on my usb
<mattycoze_> (Re; the network manager app issue with USB 3G modems)
<daftykins> you may need to RTM demon_
<BurningSebra> ziroday: mind guiding me on this gparted program?
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: done, here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/161355/
<ziroday> BurningSebra: sure, are you on a livecd currently?
<demon_> !rtm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtm
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: thanks
<demon_> !RTM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about RTM
<traskbt> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<demon_> daftykins, wgat is RTM
<daftykins> read the manual
<BurningSebra> ziroday: no i have instaled this ubuntu
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: hmm, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<traskbt> (I wasn't trying to be rude, just trying to help demon_ find it)
<daftykins> BurningSebra, so you appear to have two installations after your Vista partition
<ziroday> BurningSebra: okay, well it should be as easy as selecting the last two partitions and deleting them
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: well, i am not using ubuntu, i am using debian
<daftykins> oops sorry ziroday :)
<demon_> lol traskbt
<demon_> where can i find the manual
<sint> daftykins: i did, but maybe i did it wrong. freeze again. i can login with ssh but can't shut down gdm. just a second, i'll try to get it with vesa
<J-_> demon_: manual for what?
<BurningSebra> ziroday: unable to delete /dev/sda6 Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 6
<demon_> J-_, turn iso in to img
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: right, you need to ask in #debian. Not here. Tell them your wireless card, and give them the dmesg output
<ziroday> BurningSebra: okay, you need to delete it on a livecd
<daftykins> sint it should happily restart from "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: ok, thanks a lot for your help :)
<BurningSebra> ziroday: roger. back when i get the live cd up
<daftykins> ziroday, was it not that it couldn't delete 6 because 7 and 8 exist?
<J-_> demon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557237 Not sure how reliable it is.
<demon_> :) thanks mate
<jigp> thanks ubuntu
<ziroday> daftykins: no, it mess around on the extended partition until everything on it was unmounted
<daftykins> oh said person was using one of the installs, ok, missed that bit
<zetheroo> I am finding the packaging management apps in jaunty, both in Kubuntu and Ubuntu, to be very unstable and glitchy ... sometimes getting stuck while reloading the sources, opening to no available packages or spitting out errors about something having crashed somewhere ...
<sint> daftykins: it does not, i don't know why
<adac> I have no sound anymore since upgraded to jaunty. Any hints?
<J-_> zetheroo: Before installing, did you verify the md5?
<daftykins> !sound
<joaopinto> adac, have you check the level with alsamixer ?
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zetheroo> this is happening on two seperate machines with fresh installs and having reinstalled several times from USB flash disk and CD
<traskbt> adac, mute/unmute, plug in speakers, turn up volume?
<daftykins> zetheroo, how does package management perform from command line?
<zetheroo> ﻿daftykins: that seems to work
<adac> traskbt, that helped ysterday once. today its again the same and mute unmute does also not work anymore
<ActionParsnip1> hey all, is it better to have the apps on an SSD and the home on a SATA due to the amount of times that the home dir gets accessed for data to reduce w
<ActionParsnip1> ear
<traskbt> !sound | adac
<ubottu> adac: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gluonman> How can I uninstall a plugin I added to compiz using git?
<ActionParsnip1> adac: sudo lshw -C sound   see if a driver is loaded
<daftykins> yeah ActionParsnip1 , and swap on SATA too
<zetheroo> also Hardware Drivers is not picking up the ATI drivers even though it has them there for activation ... same thing with packages not responding through the UI tools
<adac> traskbt, mut unmute helped now again! will this problem be solved?
<daftykins> not that swap ever gets touched in most installs of course
<ActionParsnip1> daftykins: ok cool (I dont use swap, 2Gb ram for surfing and chatting is more than enough ;))
<daftykins> :) agreed
<daftykins> although i notice it's needed for hibernating laptops :(
<traskbt> adac, I have no idea what the issue actually is, heh.
<daliang> hello, my realpyer  11 only can playe rmvb without sound! i konw i should install "aoss" and add it into "/usr/lib/realplay-11.0.0/realplay" but i don't konw add to where!  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/14178
<adac> traskbt, I think this is a jaunty bug
<daftykins> adac does a jaunty livecd work fine audio wise?
<adac> daftykins, I will try that out later!
<zetheroo> is there a known issue with the package managment apps in Jaunyu? ... or am I alone in this?
<ActionParsnip1> just thinking though, would booting off a live cd with 4Gb RAM actually run faster for a person with very limited needs (like mine) as the apps will reside on a ram disk. So over time would the performance improve as the contents of the ram shaped to my usage. I would of course have swap on the internal disk and use the internal for storage
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: wassup?
<daftykins> zetheroo, to be honest everything works absolutely fine here. just slow mirrors after release day, but that's all settled down for me where i am
<traskbt> zetheroo, I haven't used the package manager in Jaunty yet, but I'm going to know and let you know how it works for me.
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: apt-get has never failed me yet, its all i sue
<ActionParsnip1> *use
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip1: just very strange behaviours from Kubuntu and Ubuntu package managment apps
<oliver3> Does anyone know if there is something wrong with wine + fglrx (official from ATi site) in 9.04?
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip1: ok
<ActionParsnip1> zetheroo: can you expand on that
<ActionParsnip1> oliver3: are you using the wine from the wine repo?
<oliver3> No DirectX apps seem to work, just erroring out with X errors
<oliver3> ActionParsnip1, yes
<ripps> ActionParsnip1: That's the idea behind persistent liveusb's, but unlike livecd's, you can save files to your home
<daftykins> i just received an update for synaptic zetheroo XD
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip1: ﻿I am finding the packaging management apps in jaunty, both in Kubuntu and Ubuntu, to be very unstable and glitchy ... sometimes getting stuck while reloading the sources, opening to no available packages or spitting out errors about something having crashed somewhere ...
<zetheroo> ﻿daftykins: really?
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: well if i mount /home to my internal, the program data will surely sit in ram, making it super fast
<daftykins> yep zetheroo
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: is my idea, or am i reading it wrong
<daftykins> update manager literally just popped up
<daftykins> or rather didn't, sat on the taskbar
<BurningSebra> ziroday: im back and on a live cd
<zetheroo> maybe the Jaunty servers are just really overloaded ... and me being in the great down-under am having a hard time getting my share of the goods
<theo_> how do I set it up so that when a client telnets to my computer, it automatically runs a python script that they can use?
<ziroday> BurningSebra: great, now try remove the last two partitions again
<ripps> ActionParsnip1: I'm sure it's possible, I'm pretty sure Knoppix livecd saves home by creating a disk image of home on your harddrive.
<ziroday> BurningSebra: sda5 and sda6
<BurningSebra> ziroday: cant same error
<BurningSebra> ziroday:  sda6 is locked has that keyholder icon now.
<anon> Hello, how do I disable ipv6 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<ziroday> BurningSebra: did you mount your previous install on the livecd?
<Boohbah> zetheroo: you can always use a server that is closer to you
<ActionParsnip1> ripps: i'm just trying to get my whole OS in ram as I have nearly as much as my / partition is big (2.6Gb)
<J-_> I dislike how there's no system notifications in the notification applet in jaunty. If the indicator applet is for that, it's never worked. It worked in alpha, I've to see it start up now, so I disabled it.
<BurningSebra> ziroday: havent mounted anything
<indus> J-_: It surely sucks
<ActionParsnip1> theo_: let me search
<zetheroo> ﻿Boohbah: yeah ... that may just work .. I usually set it to Main ... but there is also Australia ...
<indus> i dont even know what the indicator applet indicates
<ziroday> BurningSebra: hmph. what does hovering over the keyholder say?
<theo_> ActionParsnip1: thank you
<BurningSebra> ziroday: dont understand what you mean
<daftykins> indus i have Pidgin running and indicator applet changes to show when i have new messages etc. but yeah i don't really get its' purpose
<BurningSebra> i point the icon, no text apears if its that
<J-_> indus: I wouldn't say it sucks, but it's rather in development, just like the notifications. If you want a very solid distro, go for a LTS release.
<IHS_Intern> if I put sudo -in- a script, will it prompt the user for a password? I have 2 commands I need done that require root, and that's it.
<ziroday> BurningSebra: hmm okay. Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l and mount please
<Boohbah> theo_: add the script to the user's ~/.bash_profile
<mib_81wrm4ow> welcome all
<ripps> daftykins: indicator-applet is a testbed for future changes in the next ubuntu, but for now they're using us as guinea pigs to work out any of the bugs
<theo_> I wanted to set up something that did not even require a login
<anon> How do I disable ipv6 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<Boohbah> IHS_Intern: you can use the NOPASSWD option in /etc/sudoers
<Boohbah> IHS_Intern: 'man sudoers' for syntax
<oliver3> So... nobody know of any wine + fglrx problems?
<jrib> theo_: system -> administration -> login window
<theo_> jrib: I'm using a server.
<IHS_Intern> Boohbah: I want this to be able to drop on 30-40 computers I'm managing
<IHS_Intern> with as little work making it work on each system as possible.
<jrib> theo_: be more specific about what you want
<indus> yes J-_
<ActionParsnip1> oliver3: if you suspect something, log a bug
<ripps> IHS_Intern Boohbah: you should only edit /etc/sudoers with the visudo command, otherwise you could cause irrepairble harm that won't allow you use sudo ever again.
<Boohbah> IHS_Intern: check out cfengine
<indus> Thinking of switching back to the intelligent hardy
<theo_> jrib: Have you ever seen the star wars telnet? I wanted to make something that people could telnet to and use. The python script that is running would get information from the user and send feedback
<Boohbah> theo_: and you want to do this without any authentication?
<jrib> theo_: so what is your question?
<indus> daftykins: pidgin shows new messages on its own anyway
<BurningSebra> ziroday> i unlocked the sda6
<PerryArmstrong> when i try to download a large file, say jaunty iso file...it takes me nearly 14 hrs... and sometimes there maybe a power cut or sometimes internet maybe down...is there any good download managers that will ensure that my download continues from where it had stopped..
<pyjama_spank> Deluge problem, I've removed the system tray icon (by accidentaly right clicking and removing) and I can't get it back. It's enabled in Deluge but it's not there.
<theo_> boohbah: correct
<daftykins> indus that's precisely my point
<ziroday> BurningSebra: great, but you need sda5 too :). Did you get that info that I asked for?
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, bit torrent?
<theo_> jrib: my question was how to get some kind of server that would be listening on the telnet port and when someone connects run a script
<BurningSebra> ziroday> commands. working on it
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: wget?
<indus> and the ctl atl del disable
<ziroday> BurningSebra: wonderful!
<jrib> theo_: write it?
<Boohbah> theo_: so, just have your script listen on some port...
<indus> daftykins: they disable that and i cant get that to work
<ripps> PerryArmstrong: I personally use aria2c to download most of my stuff, it's like wget on steroids.
<theo_> OK
<indus> daftykins: dont zap is dangerous and my display doesnt load
<ripps> !info aria2 | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (jaunty), package size 1250 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<ziroday> pyjama_spank: right clicking and removing?
<theo_> I wanted to do it another way, but I guess writing it would be best
<daftykins> indus i see no reason for you to be telling me this
<indus> so all these fixes are no use
<indus> daftykins: ya true
<unop> theo_, you can do that by using the inetd superserver
<ziroday> pyjama_spank: there is no remove option in deluge notification icon right-click menu. Did you remove the notification area?
<daftykins> if you have a question please phrase one as such
<BurningSebra> ziroday> http://pastebin.com/ma2aff7e   what command is that mount
<ziroday> BurningSebra: just type mount :)
<theo_> unop: how would I go about using the inetd superserver?
<indus> daftykins: neither do i see a reason for you to be commenting on it
<pyjama_spank> Ziroday, sounds like I've removed the notification area
<PerryArmstrong> ripps; are you sure that aria2c can resume...wget can't resume..i have tried wget...
<daftykins> indus, because you keep highlighting me =|
<ziroday> pyjama_spank: right click on blank space on the panel, add applet > add the notification area
<pyjama_spank> ziroday, it's back, many thanks for the rapid help
<indus> heh
<ziroday> pyjama_spank: have fun!
<J-_> PerryArmstrong: man wget I'm sure it tells you all about it
<ripps> PerryArmstrong: Yep, just run aria2c -c $url, and your set
<PerryArmstrong> bazhang; are you sure that bittorrent will do??? that means the torrent should be available??
<indus> well ok nvm
<indus> sorry
<daftykins> np
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: gwget is a simple graphical download manager
<indus> how to renable CTL ATL BACKSPACE IN JAUNTY
<BurningSebra> ziroday> http://pastebin.com/m231963bd
<PerryArmstrong> ripps; you mean its a shell command
<bazhang> PerryArmstrong, you may try ripps' suggestion too
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday; but will it solve my problem??
<ziroday> indus: please do not shout. Run sudo dontzap --disable
<pelangi> co_cool
<ripps> PerryArmstrong: yes, enter that same command again to resume where you left of.
<unop> theo_, http://www.xinetd.org/ http://www.xinetd.org/sample.shtml
<ziroday> PerryArmstrong: yes, if your download stops you can resume it
<indus> ok i only meant ctl atl in bold
<PerryArmstrong> ziroday,ripps,bazhang; thanq
<PerryArmstrong> J-_;thanq
<bazhang> !dontzap > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<ziroday> BurningSebra: hmm, I'm not seeing anything. What does sudo umount /dev/sda7 say?
<wtl> how do i make pidgin use notify-osd?
<ziroday> wtl: it should already
<theo_> unop: thanks
<indus> bazhang: thanks a lot , i didnt know i need to install a package for that
<wtl> ziroday, i preserved old pidgin config files. it doesnt work for me. what do i adjust?
<J-_> wtl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110264
<fatbrain> Hi, is there some way I can set Workspace affinity for a process? i.e. always launch VirtualBox in Workspace #2?
<ziroday> wtl: not sure sorru
 * J-_ facepalms
<ziroday> fatbrain: devilspie can do that IIRC
<coder_> i am back, my ubuntu still has no sound. When i start my system,i get a warning/error " pulse audio  ... pre-user session".
<BurningSebra> umount: /dev/sda7: not mounted
<fatbrain> ziroday, thanks I'll google that :)
<coder_> and there is  a strange thing, i can hear the sound at the login window
<indus> notification old behaviour how to get it back?
<ziroday> BurningSebra: err what is mounted then? (what still has the lock icon?)
<ziroday> indus: install gnome-stracciatella-session
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: iwconfig is now showing eth1 with wireless extension. how do i now see the detected wireless networks?
<JohnSourcer> hello
<JohnSourcer> travellers
<ziroday> creator-cdsc: you need to ask in #debian. Not here.
<JohnSourcer> I need some advice
<creator-cdsc> ziroday: ok
<paul68> !ask|JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BurningSebra> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/5817/gparted2.jpg
<ali4ever> hi, wanted to ask , to install photoshop on ubuntu is wine enough or rossOver Linux is recomanded ?
<ziroday> BurningSebra: okay, do sudo umount /dev/sda8
<JohnSourcer> whats the most popular mail client?
<ziroday> !best > JohnSourcer
<ubottu> JohnSourcer, please see my private message
<ali4ever> *crossOver i ment not rossOver (typo)
<coz_> ali4ever,   I have not tried to install photoshop on linux yet  however  I believe either is fine and wine itself also now has support for wacom tablets I blieve
<J-_> ali4ever: Try Gimp
<BurningSebra> umount: /dev/sda8: not mounted
<JohnSourcer> I din't say best
<JohnSourcer> I said most popular
<coz_> ali4ever,  is this cs2  or cs3?
<coz_> or cs4
<ali4ever> J- , i would like to but thats not for me for a photoshop designer
<ziroday> BurningSebra: hmm, what about sudo umount /dev/sda2
<BurningSebra> umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<J-_> ali4ever: Which version of photoshop are you running?
<ali4ever> coz , well the guy is used to use photoshop 7 (very old) but meight be i will make him move to other version
<BurningSebra> its fuckt up
<coz_> ali4ever,  then there should be no issue installing it   I think cs3  even installs with wine now let me google hold on
<bazhang> BurningSebra, watch the language
<ali4ever> J- ,  it currently on windows photoshop 7 is used by him, but i meight convice him of changing the version
<BurningSebra> ha! sorry
<ali4ever> coz, that would be very nice
<coz_> ali4ever, here is a link for cs2  let me look for cs1 and cs3  http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<ziroday> BurningSebra: ooh I think I know what the issue is. Do sudo swapoff
<hil> ali4ever: ps 7 works fine in wine, later version do not
<J-_> ali4ever: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1336
<coz_> ali4ever,  here is a general  photoshop install  http://lifehacker.com/software/photoshop/how-to-install-photoshop-on-ubuntu-206827.php
<ali4ever> coz, thanks very much
<ali4ever> j-, thanks alot
<coz_> ali4ever,  you will find however .  since gimp now has cmyk support that it is worth working with
<ali4ever> hil, thank you , all of you been very helpful
<BurningSebra> http://pastebin.com/m550b59de
<coz_> ali4ever,   although no photoshop plugins can really be used with gimp  it is still worth the effort  along with inkscape for vector images
<coz_> ali4ever,   i woujld go as far as to say that inkscape  surpasses adobe  illustrator in many ways
<saurabh1403> sound in ubuntu 8.04 is very low in my dell laptop...any idea of fixing it...i have pcm level to maximum in alsamixer settings
<ali4ever> coz, i will show him gimp but i don't think he is kind of guy who will change photoshop (he is still using photoshop 7 cause he didnt like changes)
<ziroday> BurningSebra: err sudo swapoff -a then :)
<J-_> !sound > saurabh1403
<ubottu> saurabh1403, please see my private message
<coz_> ali4ever,  I understand   and gimp will impose a learning curve even if he wants to try it
<BurningSebra> donde
<ali4ever> coz, i see
<ali4ever> coz, thanks for the advices
<coz_> ali4ever,  no problem    however again if you or he is interested in vector illustration I would move over to inkscape  for windows or linux
<BurningSebra> i restarted gparted and now theres no keyholder icon
<ziroday> BurningSebra: woo
<ziroday> BurningSebra: now you can delete the sda5 and sda6
<BurningSebra> yes....
<BurningSebra> !
<superdav> hello
<BurningSebra> ok. im gonna try to merge the linux partitions
<saurabh1403> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<quantum> hi there
<serpico> ciao
<superdav> has anyone expirience problems with intel i810 graphics not being loaded by ubuntu by default?
<quantum> I am playing torcs and in championship there is only one car thats mine
<linuxman410> is ubuntu secure enough   operating system to pay bills online with no worries
<quantum> how can I get more cars
<shadeslayer> superdav: its a regression
<TarBar> linuxman410: Yes. More secure than windows.
<shadeslayer> quantum: buying them
<superdav> shadeslayer, what do you mean?
<TecR0c> linuxman410 just make sure the website is secure
<slade605> Hey all, is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 x32 server to 9.04 server x64 without a burnable disc?
<superdav> i understand im running on framebuffer now
<J-_> ali4ever: Vector animation and such check out pencil. xaralx is also good for vectors as well.
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> superdav: i mean that its a known issue and being dealt with
<quantum> shadeslayer: means ?
<quantum> I have to buy players in that championship race ?
<superdav> how can i load the correct one? i fetched xserver-video-xorg-i810
<quantum> I mean for that race
<BurningSebra> ziroday sorry but nothing to intuitive on gparted for me. you help me merge the new 40 gig unallocated space to the /dev/sda5 partition?
<shadeslayer> quantum: what race?
<quantum> torcs -> championship race
<quantum> I see only my car and no others
<shadeslayer> superdav: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141028
<gtricks> HOla que tal
<gtricks> alguien que hable español por aqui
<Boohbah> !es | gtricks
<ubottu> gtricks: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shadeslayer> quantum: dunno,never used that
<quantum> shadeslayer: even in non championship race , endurance race and dtm race there is only 1 car thats mine
<saeed> how to install Kiba Dock in ubuntu
<saeed> ?
<eb_> hi all
<quantum> where are the other computer players
<eb_> I have the touchpad not working in the new 9.04 release
<eb_> any idea how to solve the problem?
<Boohbah> quantum: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<BurningSebra> ziroday: ziroday sorry but nothing to intuitive on gparted for me. you help me merge the new 40 gig unallocated space to the /dev/sda5 partition?
<ziroday> BurningSebra: unfortunately I have to run. Sorry
<BurningSebra> thanks m8
<shadeslayer> saeed: find it in synaptic and right click > mark for installation > apply
<BurningSebra> for the help
<ziroday> BurningSebra: just delete the last two partitions and then fill the remaining ext3 partition in the empty space
<ziroday> BurningSebra: sorry I couldn't stay for longer :). Good luck!
<mib_1ef5ewcc> Hallo all. Simple question (hopefully). If my DNS servers are assigned via DHCP, what terminal command shows what they are? Thanks :)
<Boohbah> mib_1ef5ewcc: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<mib_1ef5ewcc> Just what I needed - thanks Boohbah :)
<TarBar> Can anyone help me.. I'm trying to install ubuntu server edition. I select my NIC from the list and it checks it for DHCP but fails the autoconfiguration..?
<saeed> its not working
<slade605> is it possible to go from x86 to x64 w/o a CD to install from?
<shadeslayer> TarBar: #ubuntu-server
<saeed> synaptic not work mybe crash :(
<TarBar> Ah k
<indus> sladen: no it is not possible
<shadeslayer> saeed: open a terminal
<saeed> aha
<indus> slade605: not possiblr
<fazl> Does anyone know how to use modprobe to work with a device id?
<shadeslayer> saeed: type gksu synaptic
<saeed> its opean now
<asdf_> why cant i do lock versions for a ubuntu upgrade?
<rolo> Can anyone help?  I'm running Jaunty, when I click on any of my non linux drives to mount them, nothing happens. It worked fine until tiday. No error message or anything and nothing in dmesg so I don't know how to troubleshoot. Can anyone help?  Cheers.
<asdf_> it ignored my locks
<BurningSebra> Nothing to intuitive on gparted for me. can anyone help me merge a new exst3 40 gig sda7 space to a ext3 /dev/sda5 partition?
<slade605> indus: Thanks, any idea how to burn ISOs using only command line?
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: back to back partitions?
<BurningSebra> shadeslayer: what does that mean?
<shadeslayer> as in are these partitions one after the other?
<BurningSebra> theres a swap partition in between if it is that you mean
<BurningSebra> no then
<leo_> ~
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: yeah thats what i meant,i dont think its possible then
<hideo> Would anyone tell me why my box can mount CIFS without /sbin/mount.cifs? (I'm using xubuntu 9.04)
<saeed> shadeslayer : 0 rusult
<indus> slade605: wait let me check
<Keybo> trying to install a program and tells me permissions, I try login as root and tells me the password is incorrect.... not sure how to correct this
<saeed> i dont find Kiba Dock in synapitic
<shadeslayer> saeed: then kiba dock is not supported in jaunty
<indus> slade605: u have brasero installed?
<shadeslayer> saeed: try cairo dock or awn
<saeed> what shell i do no ?
<saeed> ok
<slade605> indus: not sure, I need to do it from my server, I'm sure I can get it installed
<shadeslayer> !awn > saeed
<ubottu> saeed, please see my private message
<saeed> ok
<quibbler> Keybo-> what program are you trying to install?
<ActionParsnip1> !find kiba
<ubottu> File kiba found in python-moinmoin
<Keybo> amsn, trying to update with the plus package to it
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: !info kiba returned nothing
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<indus> slade605:install cdrecord for command line disk creation
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i saw, i think it needs compilin but there are PPAs with it on
<slade605> indus: thanks I'll be back if I've got any trouble
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: well,hes a newbie so i think that would be difficult and thus recommended awn and cairo
<indus> slade605: check if that program is available
<indus> slade605: ya its there in apt-get
<quibbler> Keybo-> amsn can be found in synaptic
<saeed> shadeslayer are u bot ?
<rolo> Can anyone help?  I'm running Jaunty, when I click on any of my non linux drives to mount them, nothing happens. It worked fine until tiday. No error message or anything and nothing in dmesg so I don't know how to troubleshoot. Can anyone help?  Cheers.
<shadeslayer> saeed: nope,im pretty organic
<saeed> oh ok
<Keybo> yes, I have amsn installed, was adding the plugins of the Plus package for it, when I extract and try to copy in the appropriate dir tells me permissions
<saeed> shadeslayer : the bot send me awn project
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: or kooldock for use kde kids
<indus> slade605: http://manual.sidux.com/en/cd-no-gui-burn-en.htm from google
<saeed> how install it in linux
<ActionParsnip1> saeed: have you installed compiz?
<shadeslayer> saeed: sudo apt-get install awn
<saeed> only
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: awn needs a compositing WM like compiz to run
<brad_> I'm having a problem with my evdo card.. when I first installed 9.04 I just plugged it in and it worked.  There was an application that allowed me to choose my broadband card but now I don't see that as a choice because wicd tray icon has replaced it.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: yes i know
<saeed>  compiz i dont have this
<hideo> Where can I find the mount options of the command for mounting CIFS? My box does not have "mount.cifs" but it can mount CIFS.
<quibbler> Keybo-> open a root nautilus to do the copying ...open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus
<shadeslayer> saeed: you do have a composting manager,do you??
<saeed> i dont know
<saeed> this command give me
<saeed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc
<shadeslayer> saeed: right click on desktop and click prop. and then go to desktop effects
<shadeslayer> saeed: that can be dealt with
<harveyd> ok, I seem to always have a nightmare installing ubuntu from the cd, I have the iso on an external harddrive /media/My Book/ISO/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso , is it possible to boot from that? (connected through usb)
<coleyszzz> harveyd: What problems do you have when booting from disc?
<Keybo> not sure how to, I opened terminal, typed root and typed the command you mentioned and got error
<saeed> visual effects - > extra
<srish> .
<srish> hiii
<shadeslayer> saeed: so theres a dot next to extra right??
<harveyd> tells me it failed to write, possible problems with the cd or the hard drive, it happens like every time
<saeed> yah
<shadeslayer> harveyd: use the USB creator
<quibbler> Keybo-> in the terminal just type   gksudo nautilus
<shadeslayer> saeed: is synaptic open?
<harveyd> my cd drive seems to work fine apart from ubuntu installations, same with my hd
<coleyszzz> saeed: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<saeed> ok
<coleys> saeed: Then you just custom choose which effects you want. *-*
<saeed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hackoidz> Hello
<shadeslayer> saeed: search awn in synaptic and then rt. click and mark for install,then apply
<saeed> same error massge
<hackoidz> saeed what are you Searching For?
<shadeslayer> !aptfix | saeed
<ubottu> saeed: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<konza> anyone knows, for what this command is used for       source dir ==>
<ActionParsnip1> konza: source as in source code?
<saeed> what apt fix
<brad_> how do I launch the default app(let) on the menu bar for network changes if it's no longer on the menu bar?
<ActionParsnip1> konza: can you please clarify
<harveyd> lol, error installing the bootloader
<timahvo1> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip1> !grub > harveyd
<ubottu> harveyd, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> saeed: type that command in a terminal
<Keybo> quibbler, thank you, now to remember that command :) it worked..
<coleys> brad_: right click on the panel choose add and find gnome network manager.
<BlackZero> hello
<quibbler> Keybo-> please read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo   it will give you a better idea about how to use rppt permissions
<timahvo1> just did a fresh install of jaunty running the intel graphic card and am having trouble getting compiz to work
<shadeslayer> anyone expereincing problems with nm-applet while setting up a adhoc network??
<quibbler> root permissions
<harveyd> [12:21:29] ['dd', 'if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin', u'of=/dev/sdb', 'bs=446', 'count=1', 'conv=sync']
<timahvo1> already removed it from the blacklist in '/usr/bin/compiz'
<Keybo> thanks quibbler, I will
<quibbler> Keybo-> you are welcome
<timahvo1> any help please
<brad_> coleys: it shows network monitor but when I first installed it had the ability to configure... I was able to modify my evdo usb modem
<seeem> ololo
<sp1pnw> hello
<coleys> brad_: in terminal type: gnome-network-manager?
<sp1pnw> witam czy są polacy na  irc??
<timahvo1> sp1pnw: hi
<hideo> What should I check to know the options for mounting CIFS (smbfs)? I thought it was /sbin/mount.cifs but my box does not have it....
<coleys> brad_: network-manager-gnome actually.
<brad_> coleys: don't see either.. I see a gnome-network-properties,  but that was for proxies
<coleys> hmm.
<shadeslayer> saeed: any luck?
<judget_> Does anyone know why when U install Ubuntu and in the system it seems to treat all internal hard disks as SCSI
<hackoidz> shadeslayer I Am Helping Him
<hackoidz> His Problem Is Solved Now
<shadeslayer> hackoidz: ok
<DJones> !blkid | judget_
<ubottu> judget_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Eloff> is ls supposed to show the contents of a cd? I went to /media/cdrom and according to ls, it's empty
<DJones> judget_: That gives an explanation behind why its changed to scsi
<dibblego> why does machine reboot perpetually after installing the nvidia-glx-180 driver?
<Bodsda> Hi, how can i completely remove gnome?
<joaopinto> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<hackoidz> Yes Eloff
<Bodsda> joaopinto: !purefluxbox?
<brad_> ah ha!  This is what  I need to find out how to manually launch.   New Mobile Broadband Connection Wizard
<hackoidz> ls Lists What Is In The Directory
<joaopinto> ah ops :P
<PerryArmstrong> in the command    sort -t \| +1 shortlist   what does this "\" before symbol mean??
<hackoidz> Use ls -l For Long Listing
<Ranakah> ls -a
<Ranakah> ups
<Ranakah> wrong window
<Dillizar> !orage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orage
<Dillizar> !info orage
<ubottu> orage (source: orage): Calendar for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1728 kB, installed size 5740 kB
<Bodsda> PerryArmstrong: im not certain, but they are usually escape characters -- eg  cd ~/some\ file\ path\ with\ spaces/foo/
<Eloff> total 0
<hackoidz> Eloff Then Nothing Is In That Directory
<PerryArmstrong> Bodsda; so whats the use of it exactly in that command??
<Bodsda> PerryArmstrong: like i said, im not sure, try using it with and then without the '\' and see the difference
<cratel> PerryArmstrong: If I had to guess I'd say it looks like the sort command is supposed to use | as a field separator and the \ is used so | isn't interpreted as pipe instead.
<jetienne> q. anybody reported php doing segfault on 9.05?
<jetienne> 5
<jetienne> 4 sorry
<judget_> Thankyou very much DJones OBW how did u highlight your reply to me?
<IHS_Intern> can I make a script ask for a password to run 2 of the commands out of the 8-15 as root? the rest I don't want running as root. And I want to be able to use this script on multiple computers, not just my machine... I also want to create a launcher on the desktop. but it doesn't like $HOME/folding/folding.sh(neither does replacing $HOME with a tilde) doesn't work... and I don't expect the home folder to be the same o
<hackoidz> When It Is Doing Segmentation Fault?
<hackoidz> In Which Case jetienne?
<Boohbah> judget_: your IRC client will highlight your name automatically
<DJones> judget_: Most irc clients will highlight you if your nick is included in the line of text
<gharz> guys, is there a command that will clean my disk... my use% when i run df -alh shoots up to 45%.
<jetienne> hackoidz: on a php cmdline
<Heimdall> /join xubuntu
<hackoidz> jetienne What Did You Do Exactly To Get Segmentation Fault?
<Heimdall> /join #xubuntu
<jetienne> ./symfony doctrine:dql "delete sfGuardUser where 1=1" <- hackoidz
<judget_> DJones so then yours is highlighted now?
<hackoidz> jetienne?
<jetienne> hackoidz: this is the cmdline i did, you wanted it
<jrib> hackoidz: don't do that
<jag_> hi
<Eloff> is there maybe another place a cdrom drive might be mounted in ubuntu, other than /media/cdrom ?
<jrib> jetienne: what are you doing?
<hackoidz> jrib??
<hackoidz> Don't Do What?
<jetienne> jrib: i have coredump with php on ubuntu9.04, and i try to know if it is already well known in ubuntu community
<hackoidz> Yeah Eloff
<hackoidz> On Your Desktop (Gui)
<hackoidz> Lol
<jrib> jetienne: oh I see.  You already ran that command.  Carry on...
<DJones> judget_: yes it is
<pepperjack> Eloff: /media/wishfulthinking :)
<Slart> hackoidz: this is irc.. not a movie title.. no need for the caps
<Slart> hackoidz: =)
<jag_> lol
<Eloff> using server
<Eloff> lol
<saurabh1403> hello all.....i can't resize anyI GUI window on my ubuntu 8.04.......i googled also but no use...any help??
<jetienne> Fatal error: Maximum function nesting level of '100' reached, aborting! in /opt/symfony/symfony-1.2.5/lib/plugins/sfDoctrinePlugin/lib/vendor/doctrine/Doctrine/Query.php on line 1741
<jetienne> i got this on a fc8 :)
<hackoidz> Slart I Always Write Like That :S
<hackoidz> I Am Slower Without Caps
<jetienne> i will see further
<Slart> hackoidz: that doesn't make it ok
<jetienne> hackoidz: jrib: apparently this is php doing coredump on infinite reccursion
<hackoidz> Slart?????
<jag_> how do i kill an un-authorized connection using my internet , without killing the eth??
<Slart> hackoidz: just because you always do something doesn't mean it's acceptable everywhere.. we will nag you until you change it =)
<elad`> How do I change my computer's name?
<pepperjack> jag_: hosts.deny?
<jag_> thanx!!
<elad`> (The thing that appears in bash after "myusername@")
<pepperjack> elad`: sudo hostname but before that make sure you add it to /etc/hosts
<hackoidz> Slart :P
<The1Qwerty_1> how can I improve batterylife
<elad`> pepperjack, why should I add it to the hosts file?
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: shut the notebook down ;)
<The1Qwerty_1> ive tried several things so far cpu scalling low brightness turn off non essential stuff still only manage about 2 hrs
<Slart> The1Qwerty_1: minimize the number of services running.. try running powertop for power saving tips.. make sure stuff goes into powersave modes (screen, hard drives etc)
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: or undervolting
<pepperjack> elad`: because you want to hostname resolvable to 127.0.0.1 otherwise sometimes badness can ensue.  for instance it used to break sudo
<shavinder> I am using ubuntu pc as a file server in my lab. I accidently deleted an hour's work over my LAN today. is it possible to recover the file?
<The1Qwerty_1> ive tried powertop
<The1Qwerty_1> makes no noticable difference
<pepperjack> elad`: so a line like '127.0.0.1    newhostname'
<srish> why am i not able to see videos which requires flash like the ones in timesofindia or youtube but ads can be seen
<srish> ?
<srish> ?
<FloodBot3> srish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> shavinder: perhaps.. you can try magicrescue, testdisk or photorec
<linuxman410> will 9.04 run good on a pentium 3 with 512 ram
<shadeslayer> srish: maybe the plugin is not installed
<elad`> Very well. Thanks.
<Slart> The1Qwerty_1: might just be that 2 hours is the best you can get.. I get about 1h40m with my acer laptop
<hackoidz> srish Did You Install The Flash Plugin To Firefox?
<The1Qwerty_1> I have an acer too
<hackoidz> Sorry For Caps Slart :P
<srish> i have installed player
<elad`> linuxman410, "well". Will it run "well".
<The1Qwerty_1> thing is I get about 4 hrs in windows
<Slart> linuxman410: perhaps.. I would give xfce a try though
<shavinder> Slart: if the file is deleted over the LAN does it go to any recycle bin?
<pepperjack> linuxman410: run ok but on that machine typically you would be recommended to use xubuntu. really though its up to you
<judget_> OK thanks again DJones
<cewek> iiiiii
<shadeslayer> i get 5 hrs on my 9 cell
<DJones> judget_: your welcome
<linuxman410> well it is my laptop i am running 8.10 on it and it runs good
<pepperjack> linuxman410: 512MB though is more than enough for gnome as well
<Slart> shavinder: I'm not sure..
<The1Qwerty_1> I just would of thought I could get more than 2 hrs
<gil> #themanaworld
<gil> irc.freenode.net
<The1Qwerty_1> had the same problem with 8.10 but I just gave up with it
<Slart> hackoidz: no your not.. you're sorry we're nagging you about it.. admit it ;)
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: dont go by what the battery thing tells you,use acpi -V
<Halitech> The1Qwerty_, what does acer say you should get for battery life?
<hackoidz> Slart :( :P
<gil> how do i go on TheManaWorld IRC server?
<The1Qwerty_1> im not sure what acer say it should be but I have managed 4 hrs under vista
<The1Qwerty_1> easily too
<pepperjack> gil: /server whatever server  typically
<gil> with #?
 * MenZa r/w 4
<MenZa> O_O
<Slart> The1Qwerty_1: is 4hrs what they say in their brochure (aka wild fantasy number) or what you actually got when using it?
<cewek> hai
<grawity> gil: No. # is for channels.
<jag_> thanx pepperjack !!!!
<The1Qwerty_1> Slart: what I actually got running under vista
<hackoidz> rm -rf /
<mobi-sheep> !danger | hackoidz
<ubottu> hackoidz: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Slart> The1Qwerty_1: hmm.. might be that linux can't handle some powersaving feature then.. it's not unheard of
<hackoidz> Lol
<Slart> hackoidz: tsss.. and you were doing so good.. then you had to go and do that..
<pepperjack> hackoidz: it sounds silly but there are very new users in here
<hackoidz> Then Hope Nobody Will Do It:P
<Slart> !coc > hackoidz
<ubottu> hackoidz, please see my private message
<grawity> ...besides, that command won't even work.
<hackoidz> Ok Tc All Now
<The1Qwerty_1> ive also tried telling Ubuntu to do nothing when getting to low power (have read that it is not accurate) however it powered off when it said I had 0 percent so that is accurate
<shadeslayer> pepperjack: yeah its been linux 101 day
<srish> do we need to install both flash plugin and player for seeing flash videos or they are the same?
 * grawity actually tried rm -rf on a VM, and it didn't work.
<hackoidz> Alright
<coleys> grawity: try sudo rm -rf / :p
<grawity> coleys: I did try that as root.
<Slart> !etiguette > hackoidz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiguette
<hackoidz> srish install only the flash plugin for firefox
<Slart> !etiquette > hackoidz
<ubottu> hackoidz, please see my private message
<grawity> coleys: It refused to remove /, unless I add --no-preserve-root
<coleys> grawity: oh saftey features =[
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: in terminal type acpi -V when on a battery and tell us what it shows
<grawity> coleys: It did work with that option though :)
<The1Qwerty_1>      Battery 0: Charging, 24%, 01:22:24 until charged
<The1Qwerty_1>      Battery 0: design capacity 4800 mAh, last full capacity 3947 mAh = 82%
<The1Qwerty_1>   AC Adapter 0: on-line
<The1Qwerty_1>      Thermal 0: ok, 67.0 degrees C
<The1Qwerty_1>      Thermal 1: ok, 64.0 degrees C
<FloodBot3> The1Qwerty_1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The1Qwerty_1>      Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 9
<coleys> grawity: vm go boom =]??
<shadeslayer> lol
<albech> anyone successfully run openvpn with the network manager?
<The1Qwerty_1> haha
<The1Qwerty_1> ok so that was on battery
<The1Qwerty_1> now ill unplug it
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: use pastebin this time
<grawity> coleys: Nah, it just removed all files - except some dirs which I guess were mountpoints (but without 'mount', couldn't check :P )
<coleys> grawity: loollolo
<The1Qwerty_1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/161426/
<grawity> coleys: I see no lol in that.
<albech> i am not getting any information in my log files on both client and server
<grawity> coleys: Speaking of that, "format c:" doesn't work in Windows NT.
<albech> when trying to establish the openvpn connection
<JonDgls> hows the USB transfer rate in 9.04 64bit?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: your battery is dying :P
<Slart> JonDgls: hmm.. I can test it with an external hard drive if you want?
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: is that because it says last full charge was 82%
<s1gmab3ta> hey fellas... anyone know of a way to get compiz to do some FSAA?
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: yes
<s1gmab3ta> 'cause uh, it could use some FSAA.
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: also  Discharging, 25%, 00:23:32 remaining
<Pici> s1gmab3ta: Asking in #compiz would be your best bet.
<shadeslayer> see 25 pc
<Slart> s1gmab3ta: FSAA would be do nasty things to fonts and such, I think
<The1Qwerty_1> oh thats cause its not fully charged there
<wtl> are all evolution configurations contained in .evolution or is there any other folder?
<The1Qwerty_1> I just flattened it
<s1gmab3ta> yeah i am doing that now, i juts figured why not give it a shout in here too :)
<The1Qwerty_1> and only just plugged in
<Travis-42> hello, In Ubuntu 9.04, the Update Manager shows two "Distribution Updates".  But I can't select them.  Anyone encounter this?
<JonDgls> @Slart: If you could use a USB thumb drive that would be great.
<coleys> wtl: in .evolution only
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: ah..
<s1gmab3ta> Slart: well i was under the impression the 3D acceleration features are only used during a special effect
<Slart> JonDgls: that works too.. but I think I'll be limited by the usb sticks write speed
<s1gmab3ta> Slart: and i don't care if my fonts get a little mesesd up in Expo view :)
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: I guess windows has some extra acpi controlling this that are propietry to the laptop?
<wtl> coleys, ooh. i preserved my old .evolution before i upgraded to jaunty but evolution is still running the startup assistant. any idea why?
<shadeslayer> maybe,or its just lying
<Slart> s1gmab3ta: hmm.. I don't think so..
<coleys> wtl: hmm, im pretty sure evo has a feature for backup.
<JonDgls> @Slart: Thats ok. If your able to get above 1MB/sec than the Intrepid bug may be resolved.
<Slart> JonDgls: hang on.. I'll give it a go
<Eloff> It seems ubuntu x64 comes loaded with python x64, which isn't good for much. Any way to replace it with python x86 ?
<shadeslayer> btw when im on my battery acpi -V shows 5.30 hrs remaining and my fn+F3 key shows 2 hrs
<jag_> this might be a NOOB q . .  but what do u do if a person is using your internet through network, and he keeps changing ip , network name etc . .  like in every min .  .
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: do you get the full 5hrs?
<jrib> Eloff: what exactly is not working?
<rock> which package i need to work com munication port
<jag_> other pc's on network must still have access . .
<Halitech> jag_, are they connecting through the router?
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: never tried tho thats the limit mentioned on the manual
 * shadeslayer keeps his battery healthy
<Halitech> jag_, is it wireless as well?
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: you had an acer correct?
<jag_> through several routers
<aiman> how to hide icon in tray
<jag_> wireless is switched off on all routers
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: nope,my one and only Dell on which im typing all this
<rock> which package i need to work communication port,please help me
<Halitech> jag_, have you considered setting up wap/wpa?
<Skaarj_> hi
<Halitech> jag_, then how are they connected?
<aiman> plz how to hide icon in tray
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: would the fact that its a dell make things anybetter (as in better support from Ubuntu) or just that you have a 9 cell battery?
<Eloff> jrib: I haven't actually tried getting anything to work with it, I know from long experience that installing C extensions for python not designed to be compiled for x64 is just asking for trouble.
<pepperjack> rock: can you be more specific?
<wtl> coleys, yeah but you have to manually back configurations up
<Skaarj_> can i make ubuntu maximize ( or set specific size and position) for some applications? for example : i want gnome-termianl to be maximzed when started
<wtl> coleys, since i havent, will my old .evolution just be void?
<iD4rK> hi everyone
<aiman> hello
<rock> which package is needed to work com portcommunication port
<Slart> JonDgls: hmm.. the first 300 MB went fast (14MB/sec).. then it kind of died.. now it's at 1.8MB/sec
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: well Dell does give hardware supported by ubuntu and vice versa,so maybe yes (for eg. Mini 9,10)
<mobi-sheep> !info devilspie | Skaarj_
<ubottu> Skaarj_: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Skaarj_> thank you
<jag_> it is someone on one of our connected networks (wired)
<pepperjack> rock: i think this should get ya going https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Halitech> jag_, terminate the person for unauthorized use of company equipment?
<jag_> jag_,  it is someone on one of our connected networks (wired)
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: ok thanks for your help perhaps im just going to have to live with 2hrs
<tyta> how can i install ubuntu on a slave (secondary) hard drive?
<aiman> how to hide icon in tray
<albech> why is openvpn being so stupid on 9.04 through the network manager?
<Eloff> jrib: There's almost no reason to use python x64 anyway. The 32bit version is superior in almost every practical use case.
<albech> anyone have a working openvpn installation with 9.04 connecting as client?
<shadeslayer> jag_: is it....gulp...conficker
<rock> thanks
<pepperjack> tyta: during install you just select the partition or whole drive you want to install to.
<iceroot> tyta: insert cd the and install it on the secondary drive
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: np
<C_Kode> Anyone had issues with Ubuntu 64 and 32bit Java JDK (manually installing Java) for development?
<pepperjack> tyta: ubuntu isnt quite as picky as windows in those regards :)
<ikonia> C_Kode: how about you tell us YOUR issue that you want help with
<aiman> how to hide icon in tray
<jag_> Halitech_, lol . .  how do I find which person it is .  . their are several open ports in building - does it via laptop
<aiman> حمئ
<aiman> how to hide icon in tray
<shadeslayer> jag_: keep banning his IP :P
<Halitech> jag_, check the router logs and see if it logs the MAC address of the person, then start looking after you block the MAC address from accessing the router
<C_Kode> ikonia: Ubuntu 8 and 9 64bit.  Java 1.5JDK.  I've installed Maven and it tries to download stuff and fails, but it never actually creates a socket.  (tcpdump reports nothing)
<DJones> jag_: Does your router allow you to block the mac address?
<cllaudyu> is it safe to install ubuntu 9.04 ? :)
<Halitech> cllaudyu, not at all ;)
<shadeslayer> cllaudyu: yes
<C_Kode> ikonia: as noted before, Java 1.5JDK 32bit
<cllaudyu>  you're right...
<pepperjack> cllaudyu: very few fatalities at this point
<khamael> the sound in youtube doesn`t work after I upgraded to jaunty. are there any known issues?
<ikonia> C_Kode: verify java with a simple hello world program first
<C_Kode> C_Kode: Java itself works, it just seems to fail any network access.
<cllaudyu> i installed it for five times now and it used to freez or crash...
<jag_> problem is the the MAC adress shows as unresolved . .??????
<Halitech> cllaudyu, what system specs on the computer?
<C_Kode> Since it is expected to fail connections to some maven repo, it fails gracefully and doesn't report why it actually failed.
<cllaudyu> well... 256 mb ram would be the reason off al this?
<C_Kode> Though as I noted, there is no TCP activity reported by tcpdump when it makes these attempts
<jrib> Eloff: I really doubt you'll have any issues.  Anything that's open source is likely to "just work" with 64 bit and most python software is open source
<Halitech> jag_, well, the hard way would be to check all connections you want and add those to the allowed list of MAC addresses and deny all others
<Halitech> cllaudyu, possible, what video card and cpu?
<Halitech> cllaudyu, what video card and cpu?
<jag_> Halitech_, THANX . . will start doing that . .  LOL only 487 IP,s to add 1 by 1 . . .
<Halitech> jag_, well, I didn't say it would be easy ~L~
<jag_> Thanx a lot for input peeps  .!!!
<cllaudyu> Halitech nvidia
<Halitech> cllaudyu, could be it doesn't like your video card, have you tried installing with the alt install cd?
<jag_> how do I reg my nick 4 future use???
<idris> # mysql-id
<cllaudyu> Halitech no...
<DJones> !register | jag_
<ubottu> jag_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<KalebsRevenge> hi im a noob to ubuntu how do i use the apt-get comand?
<Keybo> # mysql-id keybo
<Halitech> cllaudyu, try that and see if that will allow you to install then we can work on getting the video working
<jrib> !apt | KalebsRevenge
<ubottu> KalebsRevenge: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Keybo> !register | Keybo
<ubottu> Keybo, please see my private message
<cllaudyu> Halitech ok, i hope i don't need to reinstall everything...
<KalebsRevenge> ty
<Halitech> cllaudyu, probably will, did you upgrade from a previous version?
<cannonball> Hi, there was a bug fixed with openvpn (bug 352170) that causes python to use hashlib instead of sha as part of the openssl-vulnkey check in the init script.  However, my system is emitting a slightly different message.  It complains that md5 is deprecated.  Bug url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvpn/+bug/352170
<cannonball> Has anybody seen this before?  Quick fix?  I don't think it's complaining about my 2048 bit static key that I'm telling it to use, but I'm not 100% sure.
<san> Hello all
<jag_> !register | jag_
<ubottu> jag_, please see my private message
<Guest80253> I have noticed that after a restart a reloading of asus-laptop allows me to connect to wifi. Where can i put the commands to reload the module so that
<Guest80253> it loads automatically
<iD4rK> any way to remove or hide these ball touching enter/leave room messages on pidgin?
<iD4rK> hard to read text with that spamm al the time
<Pici> cannonball: Both the sha and md5 libraries are depreciated in favor of hashlib, but its only a warning, it shouldn't cause any issues.
<bododo> hi folks
<Kalamot> Hello
<hackoidz> hi bododo
<bododo> I'm trying to tweak my appletouch.fdi hal policies
<bododo> is there a way to restart hal and take in consideration my new settings?
<bododo> hi Kalamot and hackoidz:)
<shadeslayer> KalebsRevenge: any help arrive?
<Kalamot> Could sombody hep me, i would like to automatically turn off my pc after a torrent file has been downloaded ?
<Dday> i am apt-get how can i make it so computer shutdowns after its finished?
<wtl> there's no problem with receiving mail from my gmail account on evolution but I can't send email. my sending doesnt progress. any idea? :)
<shadeslayer> Kalamot: use deluge
<coleys> wtl: via imap, or pop?
<KalebsRevenge> yh ty shadeslayer
<coleys> oh..
<coleys> smtp... you need to change port to 587... tls
<vladovg> hi
<bododo> trying /etc/init.d/hal restart doesn't seem to take my changes in consideration
<vladovg> здравейте всички
<LjL-Temp> !ru | vladovg
<ubottu> vladovg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KalebsRevenge> i just switched from xp to ubuntu its so much better
<wtl> coleys, receiving via pop. sending via smtp :)
<Kalamot> shadeslayer: it has that option ? i could not do it with transmission
<Halitech> wtl, you also need to make sure the port is not blocked by your ISP
<coleys> wtl: Yeah, change the smtp port to 587, and the security to tls.
<vladovg> dont
<bododo> is there a way to make hal take in consideration new changes to policies in fdi files?
<shadeslayer> Kalamot: ive not tried deluge but it should have it,transmission has nothing
<jrib> bododo: restart hal
<wtl> coleys, oh. at last, one of my two messages are already sent. it seems that it's just taking much time. right?
<bododo> jrib: doesn't seem to work :(
<bododo> jrib: /etc/init.d/hal restart right?
<jrib> bododo: depending on what you have done, you may need to logout and back in
<coleys> wtl: If they sent, then you have no problem :]
<wtl> coleys, where can i change the smtp port?
<bododo> jrib: changes in appletouch.fdi (ibook trackpad)
<jrib> bododo: yeah
<bododo> jrib so I have to logout?
<jrib> bododo: yeah
<coleys> hmm... get into account settings somehow?
<jrib> bododo: well afaik
<coleys> sec, ill download evolution :p
<bododo> everytime? :(
<the_cube> what is tripwire?
<bododo> thanks jrib :)
<pepperjack> Kalamot: honestly i like using utorrent with wine.
<hackoidz> Use rtorrent
<grumla> hey guys, i want to scan a windows computer for viruses with linux, i think i'm going to use f-prot, do you recommend any other antivirus?
<hackoidz> In The Terminal
<Kalamot> pepperjack: but it seems u can not turn off the when using vine
<wtl> coleys, aw. "Could not connect to smtp.gmail.com: Connection timed out" and "
<wtl> Could not connect to smtp.gmail.com: No route to host"
<shadeslayer> grumla: avast
<the_cube> can some1 help me configure tripwire?
<coleys> wtl: Sec wtl
<Kalamot> pepperjack: but it seems u can not turn off ubuntu via vine
<Dday> i am apt-get a file how can i make it so computer shutdowns after its finished?
<grumla> shadeslayer: it isn't the same avast as windows's, right?
<JonDgls> @Slart: What was the file size used for the USB transfer?
<C_Kode> apt-get install <whatever; shutdown -h now
<shadeslayer> grumla: it should be
<pepperjack> Dday: number of ways sudo -s then apt-get install file;shutdown -h now  or somesuch
<Dday> i have already started downloading though
<frostburn> so why does vino-server keep dying and restarting causing an entire core to be used?
<Slart> JonDgls: 4GB.. I've looked at some bugs in launchpad.. I'm going to try to mount the drive manually.. see if that improves it
<ziroday> Hi does empathy work with the indicator-applet?
<hackoidz> Dday: apt-get install packageName; shutdown -h now
<lastman> Dday, why do you have to shutdown your pc?
<JonDgls> Slart: And you are using 9.04 64bit?
<Slart> JonDgls: yup
<Dday> because im going to bed
<Dday> and its noisy
<lastman> :-)
<coleys> wtl: Go edit > Preferences
<Kalamot> shadeslayer: i installed deluge but ther is no such option
<coleys> wtl: Then Mail account
<coleys> and choose edit your gmail account
<shadeslayer> Kalamot: hmm,try apt-cache search torrent and slecting another torrent manager
<jag_> Please note that if your client does not support SMTP authentication, you won't be able to send mail through your client using your Gmail address
<shadeslayer> s/slecting/selecting
<Kalamot> so the question still stands, I would like to automatically turn off my pc after a torrent file has been downloaded ?
<hackoidz> Kalamot Did You Start Downloading?
<Dday> so is it possible to set it shutdown even if the file has already staarted downloading?
<Kalamot> hackoidz: did i start downloading what ?
<hackoidz> Downloading From Torrent Kalamot
<TieJohn> 大家好。
<hackoidz> Dday If You Didn't Download A Lot
<Nirkus> hi! is there some documentation on ubuntu 9.04 for administrators?
<hackoidz> Just Re Do It
<jag_> Dday_,  u can stop download . . and restart , it continue s where it stopped
<Dday> how you stop?
<hackoidz> yeah jag_ is right
<shadeslayer> ctrl+z
<Nirkus> with topics like... how to configure NFS, NIS, ..
<coleys> wtl: you there?
<Kalamot> Well i want to start downloading and after donload completed pc shout shut down, but i do not find such option in transmission or deluge
<hackoidz> Because what you have download from apt-get and is not completed will be saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<Pici> Nirkus: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<TieJohn> 有中国人吗？难道中国人都在用盗版XP？
<Slart> JonDgls: hmm.. same result when mounting it manually.. it just dies after 450MB or so
<Pici> !zh | TieJohn
<ubottu> TieJohn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kalamot> hackoidz: Well i want to start downloading and after donload is completed pc should shut down, but i do not find such option in transmission or deluge
<Nirkus> Pici: thx, ill have a look at it
<hackoidz> Kalamot use a command line torrent client like that: torrentclient file.torrent; shutdown -h now
<Kalamot> hackoidz: will rtorrent do that  ?
<hackoidz> Kalamot Yeah I think so
<hackoidz> Kalamot No It Will Not Work
<hackoidz> unfortunately :S
<JonDgls> Slart: Hmmm...Seems the bug remains for USB 2.0 in 64bit. I read that booting into the olther non-generic kernal resolves the issue. Downside=older kernal. Really thought this would be resolved as USB 2.0 is now an industry standard.
<Kalamot> hackoidz: it is such a basic function strange that no gui prog on linux can do that
<hackoidz> because when the torrent finishes it will stay seeding
<jag_> Kalamot_, man rtorrent
<hackoidz> because a torrent client will keep running even if you finished downloading
<Kalamot> hackoidz: utorrent has that kind of option
<Slart> JonDgls: indeed.. I wonder if there is a bug reported to the kernel people..
<hackoidz> utorrent is not for linux
<Kalamot> jag_: thanks will o that , to be hones i was looking for a prog with gui but this will have to do
<arash_> how can i disable automount of usb drives?
<hackoidz> Kalamot I Will Search For A Solution
<Kalamot> hackoidz: of course i know , my point was that i was surprissed linux progs dont have that option
<jag_> Kalamot_, http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<hackoidz> Kalamot All The Progs Are Open Source :P Edit The Source And Add That Option
<jag_> Kalamot_, http://www.transmissionbt.com/ - check if this one might have ???
<Kalamot> hackoidz: ha! easier said then done, i am not a coder
<Slart> Kalamot: I think linux people still get a bit uneasy if the computer is not running =)... but on a more serious note.. I'm surprised this option is not available..
<Kalamot> jag_: yes transmission is by default on ubuntu but no option that would turn off your pc after download
<hackoidz> Kalamot I Am Searching For A Solution Bro
<Kalamot> hackoidz: thanks!
<coleys> jag_: I think Deluge might.
<ruan> Hi can any one help me to get my sound working? ubuntu detects the sound card but no sound . (9.04)
<coleys> ruan: Which card?
<Guest49366> The sound playback is coming thru speakers even after plugging in my headphones, ho can i prevent this?
<g0th> hi
<coleys> Guest49366: You might just have to mute... Front while you use your headphones.
<Turtle__> how do you get into the python channel'?
<coleys> Guest49366: I have to do that at the moment. As it will play from both, I just mute one or the other depending on what im using.
<jrib> !register | Turtle__
<ubottu> Turtle__: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<jrib> Turtle__: /join #python
<Turtle__> join #python
<Guest49366> coleys: Thank you
<coleys> Guest49366: Anytime.
<Turtle__> !register | Turtle__
<ubottu> Turtle__, please see my private message
<g0th> since ubuntu jaunty audio doesnt work properly anymore: When I play a file with mplayer it sometimes doesnt even start and when I pause and resume it acts really buggy. I followed the web page steps to get pulseaudio working with jaunty but not much changed. What is going on
<g0th> ?
<coleys> g0th: What sound card?
<g0th> my soundcard is: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ruan> Intel 82801
<coleys> g0th: Okay, simple fix. One sec.
<jag_> Kalamot_, deluge ?
<ruan> i got the same one
<coleys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940689&page=2
<Kalamot> jag_: deluge does not have this optioin
<coleys> jag_: sudo apt-get install deluge
<ysis> Hi. I'm having problems to print PDF files via CUPS to a network printer. The test page is printed fine, but if I try do print a PDF from kpdf it prints only some words/lines from the beginning of the document (the actual amount varies randomly).
<coleys> g0th: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940689&page=2
<hackoidz> Kalamot: http://turbobt.sourceforge.net/indexen.htm
<Hungry> Hello. Is there a way to get hold of the update-manager-core and other packages required to upgrade a server from gutsy to hardy? Or now the repository is gone is the only option to reinstall from cd (with a train journey to visit the server)?
<hackoidz> Download Queue 12. Auto shutdown computer when all finished. Download Now · BitTorrent Homepage Mirror site : turbobt.sourceforge.net. Available Language ...
<coleys> Add those three lines to alsa.base.
<pep> Hi
<BestGuy> anybody knows how i can hack ubuntu so that brightness shortcuts under laptop samsung x460-44p can work?
<Kalamot> hackoidz: yay! great
<coleys> jag_: You could try vuze?
<Kalamot> will try that
<coleys> sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<coleys> ops :p
<Nirkus> Pici: thx for your tip, but there is no doc whatsoever in there about configuring NIS. additionally, Im looking for documentation on ubuntu as a client for administrators
<jag_> coleys_, thanx?
<pep> 'm thinking about switching to xfce... but is the gain in speed/performances very notable? or is it minimal? (I have a core2duo with 2gb ram...)
<hackoidz> Kalamot It Is One Of Its Features: 12. Auto shutdown computer when all finished
<Pici> Nirkus: Sorry.  Perhaps the folks in #ubuntu-server might have a better document for you.
<g0th> cloeys: I will try
<g0th> thanks
<Halitech> coleys, you should use gksu not sudo when launching graphical apps
<shashi__> With ubuntu, if i try to install a package, and if the installation of that package is failed to due to "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10" error, how can i troubleshoot this problem ?
<Kalamot> hackoidz i can see that now i need to find the repositories
<Nirkus> Pici: im not interested in the server version of ubuntu. ;-)
<coleys> Halitech: Whats the difference?
<jag_> coleys_, thanx . .lol
<Pici> Nirkus: Oh. Er.
<Halitech> coleys, sudo is designed for the terminal, gksu is designed for graphical apps
<coleys> jag_: Np :p
<hackoidz> Kalamot: You Have To Compile It
<coleys> Halitech: Oh, so it doesn't require terminal?
<Kalamot> hackoidz: it is en exe file
<coleys> Halitech: Nice!! Thanks.
<Halitech> coleys, not mousepad it doesn't
<coleys> I usually would do alt +F2 then sudo thunar (run in terminal)
<Halitech> coleys, you could hit ALT + F2 and run the same command with gksu
<coleys> Halitech: with gksu I dont need to do that :p
<Halitech> coleys, exactly
<coleys> Halitech: Thanks for the tip, appreciated!
<Kalamot> hackoiz: seems it is an windowz app
<Pici> Nirkus: Well.. theres https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo and
<Halitech> coleys, welcome :)
<Pici> Nirkus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<hackoidz> Yeah I Used www.google.com/linux To Search
<hackoidz> Hehe
<BestGuy> anybody knows how i can hack ubuntu so that brightness shortcuts under laptop samsung x460 can work?
<hackoidz> Anyways I Have To Go To University
<gecko_> some one can help me with xf86-video-driver?
<coleys> hackoidz: Peaceee!!
<hackoidz> Peace
<bassliner> is there any reason xfce doesn't have the menu anymore in 9.04?
<bassliner> *editor
<bassliner> i can't even find it in the repository
<coleys> xfce has a menu =o
<coleys> bassliner: Or what menu are you referring too?
<TieJohn> 有中国人吗？难道中国人都在用盗版XP？
<Guest49366> coleys: When i decrease the fron volume , my headphones volume also decreases
<Hymnosis> is there a way when i open the file browser always shows the folder as list view?
<void_false> Hello! i have probs with wireless on my laptop. It works fine until I try to upload/download large files in LAN.
<bazhang> TieJohn, ##windows
<gecko_> ./configure: line 12354: syntax error near unexpected token `XINERAMA,'
<erUSUL> !cn | TieJohn
<ubottu> TieJohn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bassliner> coleys: i mean the menu EDITOR. :)
<coleys> Guest49366: Put Headphones volume on max, and Front and Just mute them... use master to increase and decrease their volume.
<erUSUL> bazhang: you know chineese? impressed
<coleys> bassliner: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<bazhang> erUSUL, just xp :)
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. My attempt to upgrade my desktop machine using update-manager from 8.10 to 9.04 is stuck: "Installing 7 assemblies from libmono-addins0.2-cil into Mono" and "Stacktrace:" are the last things it said, now it's hanging. What do I do?
<Guest49366> coleys: There is no headphones volume
<Lorn> hi, i need to see the xorg.conf files in kubuntu i looked at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and i only see "Configured Monitor" , how i see the "original" xorg.conf?
<pdlnhrd> can anyone suggest a tool that is secure to manage passwords?
<arash_> i have a bad hard disk that i want to recover using dd_rescue. how can i prevent ubuntu from auto-mounting it (it is usb)
<bassliner> coleys: hm, it's just freedesktop stuff, nice...
<bassliner> coleys: 8)
<Guest49366> Master,front,pcm...headphones is in switch and does not have vol controller
<Hymnosis> is there a way when i open the file browser always shows the folder as list view?
<coleys> Guest49366:Im not using gnome, but see if you can select controls.
<coleys> Guest49366: I don't know exactly how to  do that as I can't see it, but it might be under file, or even a button called select controls.
<coleys> Guest49366: Then Select headphones, Master, and Front.
<shadeslayer> Hymnosis: there is a drop down box in the upper right corner
<jag_> Hymnosis_, EDIT , PREFRENCES , VIEWS
<shadeslayer> Hymnosis: or you can edit it in nautilus > Edit >prefrence
<Hymnosis> <shadeslayer> thanks mate and sorry for the dumb question lol
<coleys> bassliner: Works =]?
<jag_> Hymnosis_, EDIT , PREFRENCES , VIEWS  ,  Select your default view . . .  :)
<shadeslayer> Hymnosis: no problem
<gecko_> what is XINERAMA?
<shadeslayer> !xinerama > gecko_
<ubottu> gecko_, please see my private message
<JonDgls> uShare <--- Anyone have a script to start uShare on boot?
<coleys> JonDgls: System > preferences > startup?
<pepperjack> JonDgls: there should be an exaple in /etc/init.d/skeleton
<shadeslayer> theres also a file,something.local where you can add commands,which will be run on boot
<PrisonerSix> hi
<Engwar> hi guys, have a problem and could use some help plese. I'm running 9.04 and alsa only seems to work after i login to the gdm. Before there is an error locating the sound card. Anyone experiencing the same problem?
<pepperjack> look at all your options :)
<coleys> Engwar: What sound card?
<Engwar> Ensoniq 5880B [AudioPCI]
<smart-07> dfasdjkfa
<coleys> Engwar: Your sound echos?
<Engwar> coleys: nope, perfect sound after logging to the gdm, no sound before when i use aplay remotely
<The1Qwerty_1> how can I get an ATi control panel
<Engwar> coleys: this module is loaded snd_ens1371
<The1Qwerty_1> like you can get with nvidia
<The1Qwerty_1> wanna try powersafe mode for the gpu
<JonDgls> shadeslayer: rc.local will run uShare in the background before login prompt but uShare does cannot scan media directories until login. Therefore a manual start is required using "ushare" to scan directories and then "sudo /etc/init.d/ushare start" to start the UPnP server.
<wet> SCIM is not working in my computer. Are there any other input method besides SCIM and Ibus?
<shadeslayer> JonDgls: cool,it was just a thought btw
<demon_> where can i find /trash
<demon_> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<JonDgls> shadeslayer: np, thank you. I do use rc.local for other commands tho. uShare unfortunatley won't play nice :) Thanx
<shadeslayer> gecko_: please do not pm and ask in the channel
<gecko_>  ok
<coleys> !commands > coleys
<ubottu> coleys, please see my private message
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: got another question for you, can I bring up the ATi catalyst control centre thing im using stock 9.04 and it does not allow me to install any hardware drivers
<gecko_> !commands > gecko_
<Riya> hello sir i am using compaq presario CQ45 laptop . My problem is sound is not proper .
<ubottu> gecko_, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: fglrx thingy?
<The1Qwerty_1> yeah
<coleys> Riya: What sounds card?
<bassliner> coleys: not really, no.
<The1Qwerty_1> says command not found
<shadeslayer> The1Qwerty_1: no idea,you could ask the bot
<Riya>   hello sir i am using compaq presario CQ45 laptop . My problem is sound is not proper
<shadeslayer> !sound | Riya
<ubottu> Riya: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<The1Qwerty_1> shadeslayer: which one?
<coleys> bassliner: did you isntall alacarte?
<bassliner> coleys: yeah but it doesn't affect the xfce menu
<JonDgls> pepperjack: Had a look at /etc/init.d/skeleton I really don't have a clue on how to modify the script to run uShare on boot.
<shadeslayer> !fglrx > The1Qwerty_1
<ubottu> The1Qwerty_1, please see my private message
<coleys> bassliner: Sec, im on xfce aswell.
<coleys> bassliner: What do you want to remove from your menu?
<pep> coleys: is xfce notably faster than gnome?
<shadeslayer> yes
<pep> I have 2gb ram and core2duo
<coleys> pep: Oh yeah :)
<JonDgls> coleys: ''System > preferences > startup?" I saw that but I thought it was too good to be true ;) Will try later
<bassliner> coleys: i do not want to _remove_ something.
<jimcooncat> I like using xchat-gnome, it sure would be handy to have a UTC clock somewhere on the interface...
<bassliner> coleys: i want to add my own custom stuff.
<regeya> pep, if you've got great hardware, the difference probably isn't huge, but yeah xfce is faster
<Riya> hello
<maginot> what the difference between cups and cupsys ?
<coleys> bassliner: Okay check out... /usr/share/applications
<coleys> bassliner: the .desktop files are things found in your menu.
<pep> regeya: well fine.. you convinced me, I'm instaling xfce :)
<coleys> bassliner: Look over them and you can figure out how to create your Own.
<shadeslayer> pep: its ugly tho
<joaopinto> maginot, on the terminal type: apt-cache show cupsys
<coleys> shadeslayer: Not ugly =/
<pep> shadeslayer: why? it looks almost exactly like gnome.... :/
<shadeslayer> coleys: hmm,idk its ugly for my taste :P
<coleys> pep: It's as customizable as gnome, plus eitherway you can use emerald =p
<Halitech> shadeslayer, why do you say its ugly? Personally I find XFCE on Ubuntu almost the same as Gnome on ubuntu
<pep> yeah
<pep> I agree with Halitech
<Lord-FaKe> hi, i'd like to know in which group apache by default is, cause i need to add the group/user to a folder
<pep> coleys: not much point switchin gto xfce if it's to use emerald..
<shadeslayer> ok,now theres gonna be a flame war,5000000 against 1,*not fair*
<jrib> Lord-FaKe: www-data
<Halitech> pep, and seeing as how Xubuntu uses alot of gnome apps, might as well use gnome as XFCE as the speed change is not that noticable
<Riya> my os is ubuntu 9.v
<shadeslayer> if you have good hardware the notice is not *that* big
<Halitech> shadeslayer, not going to flame you, just wondering why you think XFCE is ugly
<pep> I have good hw
<shadeslayer> Halitech: just my personal opinion
<pep> 2.1GHz thinkpad r61 with 2gb ram
<Riya>  hello sir i am using compaq presario CQ45 laptop . My problem is sound is not proper
<pep> I don't think I will see a great difference
<shadeslayer> Riya: did you see those links?
<Halitech> shadeslayer, ok, so not really anything you can pinpoint as to why you think its ugly, just your feeling about it. okay, fair enough
<Riya> driver is detected
<djuggler> And for today's "Terribly Stupid Question for the Day!"  If I want to use a secure shell, I really need putty because a regular terminal window isn't going to cut it right?
<coleys> I like how the panels like fade out when your not on them :p
<Halitech> pep, if you want to see a speed difference go with Debian and XFCE and you will see a big difference
<Lord-FaKe> jrib: thx - is it possible that that group isn't generated by the standard server installation of ubuntu?
<coleys> pep: Or Openbox
<shadeslayer> Riya: did  you read the part where it says about unmuting the spkr?
<Riya> no link
<jrib> Lord-FaKe: if you have apache installed through the repositories, you should have the group
<rotherad> djuggler: what are you wanting a secure shell for, connecting from one server to another?
<shadeslayer> !sound > Riya
<ubottu> Riya, please see my private message
<thiebaude> pep, im using icewm
<Pici> djuggler: You only *need* PuTTY if you're ssh-ing from a Windows computer
<jimcooncat> djuggler: you *need* Putty if you're using windows. it's just nice to have with linux, ssh in a terminal is fine
<djuggler> rotherad: yes.. I need to do some command line stuff on a linux box where I host some sites
<rotherad> djuggler: just open up a terminal and run 'ssh user@server'
<pep> oh so debian is really much faster than ubuntu Halitech?
<djuggler> thx
<rotherad> djuggler: np :D
<Riya> k not working ubttu
<Lord-FaKe> thanks again
<coleys> debian is most likely less user friendly
<shadeslayer> Riya: ubottu is a bot
<bassliner> it is not.
<Halitech> pep, I find it is, I was running Xubuntu on a P4 1.8 with a gig of ram and changed to Debian with XFCE4 and the speed increase is very noticable
<coleys> bassliner: How's it going ?
<shadeslayer> Riya: can you hear even the faintest of sounds?
<pep> I see
<needhelp> Hello, have a problem in ubuntu: The numpad-buttons on the keyboard doesn't work. Nothing happens when I press any of them, regardless of the numlock-state. Any idea?
<Halitech> coleys, actually, if you can run Ubuntu then you can run Debian
<maginot> ... when printing from cups on ubuntu 8.10 some parts of my barcode are notprinting the barcode is composed by this string *AR12345RL* but the asterisk barcode is not printing (but show in the pdf file) if I print on cups in other server using cupsys 1.3.2 there are no problem, with cups on 1.3.9 I have this probl
<shadeslayer> bassliner: and im not organic :P
<pep> well, the problem is I'm not sure if my hw is as supported than under ubuntu
<shadeslayer> needhelp: i had the exact problem a week ago,updates seem to have fixed it
<pep> I heard ubuntu is more upto date
<bassliner> coleys: well again, i really do not want to manually edit the menu file, i want my old xfce4-menueditor application back.
<jrib> needhelp: hold down the 4, does your mouse move?
<coleys> Halitech: Ill believe you, i've never tried debian. as customizable?
<needhelp> shadeslayer, have just updated everything to newest versions
<Riya> Ya i did like volum->hd intel alas mix but problem still
<needhelp> jrib, yes it moves
<iD4rK> Like my Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop? http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3281/screenshot6.jpg
<Halitech> pep, basically if it runs Ubuntu you can run debian ... Debian stable is slightly out of date but there is testing and experimental, Ubuntu was/is based on testing
<jrib> needhelp: press ctrl-shift-numlock
<Halitech> coleys, I find it is
<shadeslayer> Riya: is everything set to high and all Playback options selected?
<coleys> Halitech: Ima take a look =p
<needhelp> jrib: Thank you!
<wtv> iD4rK: nice one
<alex1212> iD4rK, not really
<Riya> ok but no
<thiebaude> iD4rK: nice desktop
<Halitech> coleys, basically any theme that works on Ubuntu from gnome-look.org will work on Debian
<shadeslayer> Riya: what ??
<jetienne> q. i would like to change the default program when i click on a .avi in nautilus, where should i look ?
<jimcooncat> Xubuntu vs. Debian Xfce: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20090427#feature
<wtv> iD4rK: which messenger is it?
<coleys> Halitech: Does it have a desktop release?
<iD4rK> it's a pidgin screenlet
<iD4rK> google for pidgin screenlet
<iD4rK> and u will find it
<Halitech> coleys, yes it does and you can download regular debian, kde, XFCE+LXDE or you can do a net install
<shadeslayer> iD4rK: thats pidgin :O ??
<shadeslayer> iD4rK: whats the resource monitor at the bottom?
<vart> jetienne: right click on the file in nautilus - properties, open with
<coleys> Intel 64 ;)))
<Riya> shadeslayer  sir i did all that u told but still the sound is not proper
<squidly> anyone using xubuntu 9.04 able to get amarok to work with an ipod?
<iD4rK> its another screenlet called RingSensors
<shadeslayer> Riya: could you post a screenshot of your sound settings?
<ivangarcia_> I upgrated to 9.04 and my wifi stopped working, i have a 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Halitech> jimcooncat, nice comparison, never seen that before
<thiebaude> iD4rK: where did you get your icons from?
<squidly> and copy my podcast setttings?
<jetienne> vart: cool thanks
<shadeslayer> iD4rK: so thats pidgin screenlet and ringsensors
<iD4rK> correct
<Riya> how to take sound settings
<Halitech> coleys, yes, it has a 64bit install as well, actually just downloaded it as I just bought a new board and cpu
<jimcooncat> Halitech: just published Monday
<Guest20491> Hi, does somebody know if it is possible to resize (smaller) a partimage file?
<iD4rK> thiebaude: icons are default gnome ones
<Halitech> jimcooncat, that would be why I've never seen it :)
<pep> interesting link jimcooncat
<iD4rK> thiebaude: but im going to change em soon as well
<shadeslayer> Riya: use print screen
<thiebaude> iD4rK: you just enlarged them?
<mbeierl> Guest20491: Restore it to a partition that is big enough, shrink the partition, then re-create the partimage
<Riya> ya where u get sound setting option
<mbeierl> Guest20491: I'm sure that's not the answer you wanted... :(
<iD4rK> no, they were that size, i've upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 maybe the config was saved
<iD4rK> but its default
<thiebaude> nice
<Guest20491> mbeierl, ok thanks i believed that exist a faster way
<shadeslayer> iD4rK: is there a empathy screenlet ;)
<mbeierl> Guest20491: I have not found it, unfortunately
<Guest20491> mbeierl, that's not the answer i requested but that's the only thanks guy!
<iD4rK> lol, search for it u can check http://www.gnome-look.org/ for customizations and plugins
<iD4rK> there is a lot of stuff there
<Halitech> Guest20491, have you tried using the live cd to resize it with partition editor? you can't resize a mounted partition
<vart> iD4rK: how do i install the screenlet?
<mbeierl> Guest20491: depending on how much "wasted space" there is in the partition and the type of the filesystem, it should be a quick enough operation...
<Guest20491> partition editor? no i use gparted on umounted partition mbeierl
<iD4rK> go to your apcket manager and search for screenlet
<iD4rK> then u will see the screenlet manager
<qr> Where can I get a backport of the new screen-profiles package?
<iD4rK> there is a isntall button
<mbeierl> Guest20491: that was Halitech that asked about live cd
<iD4rK> err, i mean u search it, downlaod and let it isntall then u find it under accesories
<qr> (a backport to 8.10)
<iD4rK> once started u see the isntall button
<mbeierl> Guest20491: do I understand the question correctly?  You have an existing partimage that you want to restore to a partition that is smaller than specified in the partimage file?
<eseven73> is there a way to replace the default voice in Festival? I can barely understand it
<iD4rK> have to leave, bbl
<Guest20491> mbeierl, yes but first I will shrink it in a bigger partition
<ralfm_> qr, https://launchpad.net/~screen-profiles/+archive/ppa
<mbeierl> Guest20491: ok, yes, then that is the only answer that I know... wish it were easier, but I can say it will work
<qr> ralfm_: excellent, thanks
<shadeslayer> hmm i cant get the ring sensor to monitor my temp
<scunizi> ralfm_: are the screen profiles for the program "screen" for the cli?
<mercutio22> hello guys. I have an unfinished upgrade process here. Update manager asks for a partial upgrade. I click ok and it does not proceed. What to do?
<ralfm_> scunizi, exactly
<scunizi> ralfm_: is there anything different about the ppa versions vs the "stock" version?  just curious if I should make the effort
<vart> iD4rK: sorry I do not see the applet manager. What do you mean?
<ralfm_> scunizi, sorry, I don't know the difference
<scunizi> ralfm_: ok.. thanks.
<scunizi> ralfm_: looks like they are minor bug fixes
<ralfm_> scunizi, ahh ok
<mercutio22_> it just halted on me
<eseven73> is there a way to replace the default voice in Festival? I can barely understand it
<xvii69> Q=i rebooted my Ubuntu and now Mplayer does not want to play my WMV files anybody know why?
<ralfm_> eseven73, does it have to be festival? I prefer espeak
<xvii69> Q=i rebooted my Ubuntu and now Mplayer does not want to play my WMV files anybody know why?
<jerkstore> I have an ATI x850 card. Can anyone tell me how to configure xorg.conf so it utilizes all the features of my card?
<tomtum> hello ubuntu world! Have ubuntu for 2 days now I love it.
<alistrone> hi
<xvii69> Q=i rebooted  Ubuntu and now Mplayer does not want to play my WMV files anybody know why?
<PretoriaS> hallo
<alistrone> also I love it
<eseven73> Ralfm, well im not sure im using a code snippet from commandlinefu.com that grabs rss feeds every 5 mins and it uses Festival for the voice
<SiDi> Hi, does anyone know where's the file that managed autocompletion for apt-get  / aptitude ? can't find i
<PretoriaS> Has anyone a nvidia 9800gt?
<clearscreen> firefox seems to have taken ownership of ftp:// links, I want them to open in nautilus again, how do I do it?
<eseven73> Ralfm, ok replacing festival with espeak worked, but it's kind of hard to understand too, is there a way to tweak it?
<mbeierl> eseven73: there are different voices, and they are set as part of the say command.  Do you know where you got the script for the rss feed?
<SiDi> !aptitude
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been using 8.10 since December and I just simply see no reason to switch back to WinBlows, but I do have a question. I just got prompted to install the 9.04 and I'm wondering how much work is required to get Jaunty running and get things stable? I mean will I have to reinstall things like VLC and go about redoing all my preferences? If that's the case I may need to postpone things until I have a few hours to get things
<RPS> done.
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<SiDi> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Guest49366> The sound playback is coming thru speakers even after plugging in my headphones, ho can i prevent this?
<albech> anyone can help me get a working openvpn connection to an already working openvpn server?
<eseven73> mbeierl, from http://www.commandlinefu.com
<lastman> Hey ubuntu team, there is a serious bug in the openoffice 3.0.1 and report builder 1.0.5 !!!
<albech> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<mbeierl> eseven73: what's the package/script called?
<jtholmes> lastman, would you please report it using  ubuntu-bug thanks
<Boohbah> lastman: could it be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/179220
<Boohbah> jtholmes: best to search for an already filed bug first :)
<jtholmes> true
<eseven73> mbeierl, while [ 1 ]; do curl -s -u username:password  http://twitter.com/statuses/friends_timeline.rss|grep title|sed -ne 's/<\/*title>//gp' | head -n 6 |festival --tts; sleep 300;done
<mbeierl> eseven73: ok got it... gimme a moment :)
<xvii69> Hmm Anybody knwo what this means as an error in Nvidia Setting when i try to go back to Twin View from split Screen?
<xvii69> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1680+0, DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1680x1050 +0+0' (Mode 2960x1050, id: 94) on X screen 0.
<fullstop> hi all.  I've googled quite a bit, but I can'f find what i am looking for.  I need to force the drive geometry of an IDE drive.
<SiDi> Hi, does anyone know where's the file that managed autocompletion for apt-get  / aptitude ? can't find it
<fullstop> I see that I can pass hd= in the kernel parameters.
<fullstop> any examples?  How will that bypass my scsi drive?
<Guest49366> The sound playback is coming thru speakers even after plugging in my headphones, ho can i prevent this?
<LjL> SiDi: /etc/bash_completion
<Guest49366> I am on 8.10
<jerto> xvii69, did you check google ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690580
<Jaunty69> hi , when i login , I hear a drubbing sound from the speakers... how do I fix this
<shadeslayer> anyone using the ring sensors screenlet?
<xvii69> nop will go now
<jerto> xvii69, check the link I sent
<xvii69> checking it now.. thanxs alot
<DG19075> Jaunty69: the drubbing sound is the ubuntu hand drum login prompt.....
<mbeierl> Guest20491: follow this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=677277
<mbeierl> Guest20491: the "default" voice to use for festival is located in /etc/festival.scm
<Jaunty69> DG19075: its not that one.. It lasts for over a 3 -4 mins. and I cant hear any audio from my speakers also.. I am using  a laptop
<Slart> Is there a way for me to verify if my usb-drive uses USB v1 or USB v2 ?
<jtholmes> slart  perhaps  lspci -vvv
<mbeierl> Guest20491: for example to use the "rab" voice, create (or edit) /etc/festival.scm and enter this line: (set! default_voice 'voice_rab_diphone)
<Slart> jtholmes: hmm.. good thinking.. let me check, see what I can find
<Jaunty69> Anyone knows how i can go about finding an audio driver...
<DG19075> Jaunty69: sounds like an audio issue, what's called motor boating. First place to look is your mixer settings, to see if something is wrong there.
<shankhayan> Hello?
<grawity> shankhayan: Hello.
<localau> oh man full room is full
<localau> okay so
<localau> i've just installed jaunty jackelope or whatever
<shankhayan> I've been having some problems with mounting disks....can anyone help
<localau> and i'm trying to get flash working properly
<Halitech> shankhayan, 32bit or 64 bit?
<shankhayan> 64
<localau> i'm not sure if the problem is related to firefox specifically or what
<localau> also shankhayan, i had a lot of problems with the 64 bit edition. i installed the 32 bit on mine. works just fine.
<Halitech> shankhayan, look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html
<Jaunty69> DG19075: Do you mean look sound preferences. Default Mixer tracks
<Jessybaby> On windows for a loopback i type ping 127.0.0.1, what do I do in linux?
<shankhayan> I think that links for localau
<Halitech> Jessybaby, same thing
<SiDi> !mount | shankhayan
<ubottu> shankhayan: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<itshorty> Jssybaby: just the same
<Jessybaby> Halitech, what about 10.0.0.1
<localau> well my flash problem is as follows: it gets very poor performance and there are a lot of flash videoplayers that out right do not work
<Halitech> shankhayan, sorry, yes you are right
<DG19075> Jaunty69: yes
<SiDi> shankhayan: also, try gmountiso
<localau> youtube, for example, works fine but it runs between 5 and 15 fps
<localau> but metacafe.com's videoplayer doesn't load
<SiDi> shankhayan: if you've got a specific question about mounting devices that the FAQ can't answer, then please ask it explicitely so we can help you ;)
<shankhayan> sure
<Hymnosis> Jessybaby to stop it press ctrl + z
<shankhayan> This is the situation
<Halitech> Jessybaby, that isn't a loopback address
<Swistak> hello guys
<Jaunty69> DG19075: so which device should i choose.. Or just try everyone one of them
<shankhayan> I've got some .iso images of MATLAB which I want to install under wine
<shankhayan> They're a windows version
<Swistak> Is it possible to install WINDOWS XP when I am uisng now ONLY ubuntu? I have 2 physics discs. One of them is empty
<shankhayan> So I try mounting using gmount-iso
<Jessybaby> What will happen if i type "ping 10.0.0.1"
<DG19075> Jaunty69: I personally use alsa
<shankhayan> Its giving me the following error
<shadeslayer> Swistak: sure
<shankhayan> An error occured
<shankhayan>  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<SiDi> shankhayan: please try to write everything in a single phrase, and add my name at the end of it, so it makes it much easier for me to read you
<shankhayan> ok.....sorry
<kitche> Swistak: yes but you will lose grub which means you will need to reinstall it to the mbr
<shadeslayer> Swistak: just have a ubuntu disc ready to reinstall GRUB
<mbeierl> Jessybaby: if there is a computer with the address 10.0.0.1 and you can reach it, it will respond
<Halitech> Jessybaby, depends on if thats an IP address on the local network that you are connected to or not
<Swistak> shadearg, kitche When i try install XP, i get error http://www.roleplay.pl/HPIM5133.JPG
<SiDi> shankhayan: are you sure it's an iso ? Sometimes windows applications use .ISO extension for .MDF/.MDS/.BIN files.
<Jessybaby> Halitech, for some reason i though 10.0.0.1 was loopback on linux. I was having an argument with someone. Looks like I was wrong!
<sebsebseb> not  sure if I am meant to promote this here really, but  there's some help going on right now for new Ubuntu users in   #ubuntu-classroom and you can ask some questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<SiDi> shankhayan: anyways, try the following command : "sudo mkdir /media/ISO && sudo mount /path_to_the_iso/yourfile.iso /media/ISO -t iso9660 -o loop" and tell me if you get a wrong fs type error
<Jaunty69> DG19075: i still cant hear anything  when i  click the test
<Halitech> Jessybaby, 10.0.0.1 is a non routable IP address that some ISPs will use if they use NAT to assign network connections
<shankhayan> SiDi.....The extension is .iso   if I do file <Discname>.iso , It's coming up as data
<Hymnosis> what about if i want to release the ip address like on windows "ipconfig /release"
<Halitech> Hymnosis, sudo ifconfig down
<SiDi> shankhayan: if you type file, it should give something such as  : bt3-final.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data [...]    or   xubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Xubuntu 9.04 amd64'
<Hymnosis> and renew ifconfig up?
<Halitech> Hymnosis, yes but use sudo
<Hymnosis> yeah
<Hymnosis> cheers
<DG19075> Jaunty69: go to System>Preferences>Sound, and under default Mixer Tracks, select alsa
<RPS> I think my questions got passed over earlier, so I'm going to try again.
<nickgrey147> What is the easyest way to set up a ubuntu machine as a mail server ??
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been using 8.10 since December and I just simply see no reason to switch back to WinBlows, but I do have a question. I just got prompted to install the 9.04 and I'm wondering how much work is required to get Jaunty running and get things stable? I mean will I have to reinstall things like VLC and go about redoing all my preferences? If that's the case I may need to postpone things until I have a few hours to get things
<RPS> done.
<FloodBot3> RPS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alistrone2> lol
<shankhayan> SiDi: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<shankhayan>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<shankhayan>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<shankhayan>        dmesg | tail  or so
<alistrone> lol
<FloodBot3> shankhayan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> RPS, if you do the upgrade then you shouldn't need to reinstall anything ... of course as it is a major change you should back up anything you can't afford to lose in case it does mess up
<shankhayan> Sorry
<gottreu> with only 1 gig of RAM, will the switch from 32bit to 64bit ubuntu cause any memory usage problems?
<Slart> gottreu: not that I can think of
<kitche> RPS: the packages will get upgraded automatically 3rd party stuff I would watch out for if you have any of that installed
<SiDi> shankhayan: heh, dont paste several lines or the bots will kick you :) for this you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com for instance
<iceroot> gottreu: you only need 64bit with 4gb ram an more
<SiDi> shankhayan: the problem is very very likely that your ISO file isnt really an ISO, but a MDF, a CUE or something like this
<doggyslobber> How do you screen capture a scrolling webpage...  I need the whole page from top to bottom...
<shankhayan> Hmm......so is there any way to specify the fstype of the image
<Jaunty69> DG19075: That doesnt work either
<nickgrey147> Mail server , ubuntu ? anyone ?
<janisozaur> hi, i'm trying to write an app using QT, it opens a file using open(), does something with this file and then it should close() the file, but when i compile (using Qt Creator) it wants to link close(file) to a method from QWidget. how can i fix that?
<shankhayan> SiDi: Can ubuntu even mount .CUE or whatever
<SiDi> shankhayan: you can try tools such as mdf2iso nrg2iso pdi2iso ccd2iso or cdi2iso or b5i2iso
<ralfm_> doggyslobber, there are Firefix plugins like fireshot
<Jaunty69> Anyone using HP laptop and had audio problems... and managed to solve it
<SiDi> shankhayan: no, these are filesystems managed by the CD cloning apps, and by Alcohol 120% or Daemon tools, which are all windows tools
<RPS> Halitech, what would be the easiest way to back up my settings for say something like Xchat? I would hate to lose all the settings I labored over. Of course I know how to save my personal data, but the tweaks I spent so much time getting just right would be a HUGE punch in the gut if I lost them.
<jrib> janisozaur: you should ask in the qt channel, or at least in the channel for the language you are writing in
<amgarching> if I run "screen" from a "screen" how do I open new shell in the inner screen? C-a c opens new shell of the outer.
<SiDi> shankhayan: try one of the above tools till it succeeds. And if they all fail then you'll have to find an actual ISO on the web
<SiDi> shankhayan: if you made the ISO yourself from windows, be sure to save it explicitely in ISO 9660
<Halitech> RPS, just backup your home folder as all personal preferences are there, just make sure you get the hidden files
<shankhayan> SiDi: But how do I determine what Filesystem the disc image really is
<manatarms> I hope you wherent overreacting my friend. Stew! :)
<jrib> amgarching: C-a a  escapes I think.  Search the man page for "escape"
<SiDi> shankhayan: well, that's the whole problem:) if you don't know what its been done with, its impossible
<manatarms> Tenacious D Powerrrs !
<shankhayan> SiDi: Thanks anyway
<amgarching> jrib: right, C-a a c
<SiDi> shankhayan: but as the file is coming alone, its very likely a cue or bin. They're the most common. If you had an .mds file with it, then the ISO is a .mdf
<LinuxApe> Anyone else having printing problems since their Jaunty upgrade?
<SiDi> shankhayan: you're welcome. Good luck with your file.
<jrib> !ask | LinuxApe
<ubottu> LinuxApe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<modderx> Any of you guys web developers?
<jrib> !ot | modderx
<ubottu> modderx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Swistak> shadearg, kitche any ideas?
<JockyWilson> Data corruption if you are downloading 4gb+ files and forget to turn off screensaver can that cause data corruption?
<Swistak> When i try install XP, i get error http://www.roleplay.pl/HPIM5133.JPG
<Swistak> ubuntu is one way ticket :P?
<ibrahim1> salut
<Swistak> hi
<ibrahim1> hi
<Halitech> Swistak, MS doesnt like to play ball with other operating systems and it is usually best to install it first then Ubuntu
<mbeierl> Swistak: the partition that you are trying to install windows to was formatted as ext3 by ubuntu.  It is highly recommended to install operating systems into their own partitions, not share a partition between two partitions
<mbeierl> Swistak: therefore you will need to shrink the partition that ubuntu is using and make a new one for Windows XP
<Swistak> mbeierl, no, this HDD is second phisycal HDD, without filesystem
<shadeslayer> Swistak: yeah,sorry,what you could try is to make a new partition through gparted which a FAT32 or NTFS partition
<Swistak> but windows try to acces first HDD
<mbeierl> Swistak: so Windows is not allowing you to install on second hdd?
<Swistak> shadeslayer, I tried installing this on NTFS and on empty space
<shadeslayer> and?\
<Swistak> mbeierl, I can select second HDD, but windows want also acces MBR at first disc (EXT3 ubuntu)
<ertu_> Hi. Is it possible to use beryl on latest amd64 ubuntu and ati x1950?
<Swistak> shadeslayer, and It give me the same error
<pepperjack> Swistak: also, generally you want to install in this order xp, ubuntu otherwise xp will take over your boot loader and you have to repair.
<pepperjack> Swistak: trick is to let ubuntu have the last word
<shadeslayer> heh
<Swistak> pepperjack, I realise that
<Swistak> but I cant install xp
<Crazyguy> Swistak, if you want to install xp on a different hard drive, I recommend you disconnect the one with ubuntu (power or data cable should be sufficient)
<yakobmatrix> I am having problem connecting VPN in jaunty
<shadeslayer> well the recommended way is windoze > Ubuntu
<Swistak> i get this damm error
<Swistak> also at XP and vista
<yakobmatrix> anyone has recommendation
<Jakal> can anyone give me a little help? i just got an hd tv and im trying to get the resolution set right. i think the problem is in the horizontal and vert sync. my tv manual says its hor 47.7 vert 60. but the xorg.conf file has value ranges. im not really sure what to put there.
<Swistak> Crazyguy, omg, thats hardcore ;D
<Swistak> that mean windows => ubuntu works good, but ubuntu => windows not
<Crazyguy> Swistak, xp sometimes wants to overwrite the ubuntu boot loader even when installing to another disk
<pepperjack> Swistak: xp is very limited in what it allows you to do i imagine it will insist on installing to master drive
<shadeslayer> yep
<RoC_MasterMind> In the older ubuntu's there was an System/Preferences/Sessions, and I could hit the button to "Save my session" so that my terminal and a few other apps would auto-open when I login.  That button stopped working in 8.?? and now in 9.04 Sessions is gone...is there any new functionality to replace this?
<vbabiy> what is the best way to change default python version in ubuntu 9.04
<Swistak> but this order mean to me that ubuntu is limited
<first2di3> Ok, so, I installed ubuntu last night and booted into it and played around, everythings good... today I go to boot into windows and even when I try to boot safemode, it loads Mup.sys then the computer reboots to bios
<mbeierl> Swistak: what it means is that Windows XP does not want to share your computer with another operating system unless it comes from Microsoft
<AnRkey> how can i create an lpr queue, for our as400 server to print to, with cupsys on ubuntu?
<first2di3> How do I go about fixing that?
<LjL> Swistak: have you asked in ##windows as well? i think that should be a more appropriate channel
<mbeierl> Swistak: it is not Ubuntu's fault it is Microsoft
<Swistak> ok
<Swistak> I will disconnect this
<shadeslayer> yeah,they have a bad bad partitioning system
<Swistak> hdd
<LjL> Swistak: you can stay joined to two channels at a time.
<shadeslayer> *bad
<Crazyguy> shadeslayer, terrible I would say
<LjL> ah.
<jonndoe45> HELP PLEASE. I have an hd (hd1) with 2 partitions already p0 xp (active, primary), p1, win7, if i load ubuntu where do I put the bootloader ?
<AnRkey> Swistak, you can install ubuntu to another drive and then install grub on the windows drive
<hatter243> jonndoe45, in the default location
<ertu_> Is it possible to use beryl on latest ubuntu, amd64 and ati x1950?
<shadeslayer> also their thinking that " This PC has no other OS and i can go about messing with the MBR " thing is irritating
<Bodsda> !beryl | ertu_
<ubottu> ertu_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<AnRkey> Swistak, or visa versa it doesn't matter to grub where u install it
<ertu_> thanks. iIs it possible to use beryl on latest ubuntu, amd64 and ati x1950?
<ertu_> oops
<Bodsda> ertu_: compiz should work -- there may be a few issues due to the ati card though
<first2di3> Ok, so, I installed ubuntu last night and booted into it and played around, everythings good... today I go to boot into windows and even when I try to boot safemode, it loads Mup.sys then the computer reboots... where do I start to fix this?
<Omarman>  I'm on a laptop with Nvidia 8600 graphics (DELL XPS 1530), Jaunty install. Is there a way to activate external monitor on separate x screen without having to restart X?
<christi> how can I install Ubuntu on LVM?
<shadeslayer> first2di3: isnt that a windows problem?
<shadeslayer> Omarman: me too!!! i cant get it to recognise my SDTV on my S-video out
<AnRkey> christi, use the ubuntu alternate cd/iso and google for the howto
<ziroday> Omarman: are you using the propriatery nvidia dirvers?
<first2di3> well... it would be, but windows didnt have a problem until I installed ubuntu, so I thought since you see people like me every other day you might have a pointer or two =/
<ralfm_> christi, alternate CD
<brett__> oh lawdy i havent used irc in ages
<RPS> Halitech, thanks, but how do I make sure I get the hidden files when I'm backing up my Home folder?
<christi> AnRkey, ralfm_ : The text based alternate installer ?
<AnRkey> yes
<Omarman> Yes.. using the Nvidia drivers
<brett__> if i want to see all channels in server irc.rizon.net, how do i do it?
<AnRkey> it has more options than the gui/gnome/live iso/cd
<ziroday> Omarman: install the nvidia-settings app (sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings) and then use that
<jonndoe45> hatter243, i tried not specifying boot loader location it DEFAULTS to hd0, my boot drive is hd1 - if i try that then netldr is missing message
<loki_> Anyone care to help out an IRC n00b?
<Omarman> Thanks Ziroday!
<shadeslayer> loki_: please use #freenode
<joaopinto> first2di3, there are some windows installations which do break when you do partition changes, fixing that requires windows know-how or contacting your vendor, we will not be able to help you here, since that is a windows related problem
<loki_> ok thnx - how?
<brett__> #freenode
<brett__> lol
<loki_> #freenode
<shadeslayer> loki_: /join #freenode
<AnRkey> christi, why lvm?
<LjL> loki_: /join #freenode
<loki_> ah thnx
<ertu_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<first2di3> ok, Thanks
<hareldvd> after running "computer janitor" and removing everything recommended and reinstalling openoffice3 (ubuntu 9) I now get: The application cannot be started. iso resource could not be loaded by SfxApplication
<mbeierl> first2di3: do you have a windows repair or install disk?
<hatter243> jonndoe45, and editing the grub config to change all instances of hd (0,X) to hd (1,X) ?
<christi> AnRkey, why LVM? Because it's more flexible than regular partitions.
<hatter243> jonndoe45, ...doesn't solve the problem?
<AnRkey> christi, then will you know enough to set one up?
<Halitech> RPS, open Nautilus and press CTRL + H to show hidden files
<AnRkey> the text ui allows for it when you install on alternate iso/cd
<christi> AnRkey, I know how to setup one from the command line
<terrestre> first2di3: maybe a chkdsk to the partition could help
<jonndoe45> hatter243, not tried that i wll have to read up on it, ubuntu newbie
<Guest49366> The sound playback is coming thru speakers even after plugging in my headphones, ho can i prevent this?
<christi> AnRkey, I've been using LVM under Fedora for the last couple of years
<Guest49366> I dont mind disabling speakers
<elad`> I have a ThinkPad. The volume from its speaker is much lower than it is when running WinXP on it. How do I enhance it?
<AnRkey> christi, then use the alternate installer, you should find it easy to do
<Guest49366> please help
<pao> hi all! is that difficult to install 9.04 next to 8.04?
<pepperjack> Guest49366: not sure how to have it fixed automatically but you can run alsamixer in a terminal or use the gnome front end to it < > keys i think to mute
<terrestre> !ask Guest49679
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Guest49679
<AnRkey> christi,  I use mdadm, not reason why though :P
<terrestre> !ask | Guest49679
<ubottu> Guest49679: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AnRkey> *no
<christi> AnRkey, got that. Thank you. I don't want RAID.
<AnRkey> i am getting mixxed up then, what is lvm for then?
<AnRkey> christi,  i got some readin' to do :D
<hareldvd> Guest49366, There is a separate volume control for local speakers and for earphones.
<RPS> Halitech, thanks and why did I suddenly think it was going to be some special thing I needed to do is beyond me. I guess I will just have to laugh at myself on this one. Thanks!
<ralfm_> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<christi> AnRkey, LVM let's use create/delete partitions on the fly
<christi> AnRkey, you can resize them very easily
<Omarman> It seems the Nvidia settings app also wants me to restart X if I want to enable a second X screen on the external monitor.
<vbabiy> what is the best way to change default python version in ubuntu 9.04
<AnRkey> christi, now you have peaked my interest....
<jrib> vbabiy: why?
<elad`> I have a ThinkPad. The volume from its speaker is much lower than it is when running WinXP on it. How do I enhance it?
<christi> AnRkey, you can also move files (partitions) from one drive to another drive without any disruptions. It's really cool.
<vbabiy> jrib: I need to use 2.5 as the default for my python development
<AnRkey> christel, that's awesome then for my hardware raid setups, i always have issues when i expand them
<shadeslayer> !sound | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Halitech> RPS, we usually make things more complicated then they are ~L~ hopefully the upgrade goes fine and you won't need the backup files
<AnRkey> christi, i could put them on an lvm partition and expand as the volume expands?
<christi> AnRkey, under LVM, you just add a new PV (physical volume) - a regular partition actually, then add it to the volume group and then you can extend a logical volume
<jrib> vbabiy: you should just use python2.5 in your hashbang line.  Changing the default version is a bad idea since it could break some scripts
<Guest49366> hareldvd: where is that?
<Guest49366> I saw in thealsa mixer and it is not there
<Guest49366> I don mind disabling te speakers completly
<christi> AnRkey, you put filesystems on logical volumes; after extending the logical volume you run resize2fs on it
<Hymnosis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elad`> It do have sound. It's just that the volume isn't as high as it could be.
<hareldvd> Guest49366, On the panel there is a volume knob which when you double click should open.
<coleys> Guest49366: Whats your problem?
<AnRkey> christi, thanks that sounds like enough to get some info
<christi> AnRkey, there is one thing that sucks under LVM: snapshots
<AnRkey> christi, will have to read up on it, sounds very handy indeed
<hareldvd> Guest49366, and in the accessories menu also.
<Guest49366> coleys: same problem
<Guest49366> The sound playback is coming thru speakers even after plugging in my headphones, ho can i prevent this?
<AnRkey> christi, snapshots not work?
<Guest49366> hareldvd: I have seen there, and there is no seperate cntrol for volume
<christi> AnRkey, they aren't straightforward
<christi> AnRkey, I've tried once and now I'm cured
<christi> AnRkey, read http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/ ; it's pretty good
<AnRkey> Guest49366, there is an option in the sound panel, double click the speaker next to the time, enable all the advanced options in the menus and you should see headphone jack sense or some such option that you can change
<AnRkey> christi, thanks... you ended up helping me :{
<AnRkey> :P
<christi> AnRkey, snapshots don't work as you would expect them to work; they aren't buggy per-se, they just don't do what I would like them to do
<christi> AnRkey, that's the beauty of open-source :-)
<Guest49366> AnRkey: It is not present
<AnRkey> Guest49366, click edit preferences and enable them all
<AnRkey> Guest49366, then you should see more tabs and options in the tabs
<AnRkey> Guest49366, when you double clicked on the speaker, did the volume control come up?
<hareldvd> Guest49366, Guess it has to do with your sound card.
<AnRkey> christi, foss is getting pretty cool... we have come quite far in the last few years
<xrfang> hi there. I had a very big trouble upgrading to kbuntu 904 as well as mandriva 2009.1... this is all because of the new X server and the discontinued ati driver :(
<xrfang> I am now install ubuntu 804 as this is the only workable CD I have now
<Guest49366> AnRkey: Yes
<scunizi> xrfang: from there you can upgrade to 8.10 for better performance if you want.. although both release are close to the same
<xrfang> my question is, can I switch to kubuntu by install kubuntu-desktop and use ppa source to upgrade to kde 4.2.2, without mess with X or ati driver
<xrfang> scunizi: I am now very scared about upgrade due to the ati stuff.
<supersasho> hi there.. can anyone help me with arecord and aplay.. allways as i reboot the system i have to manualy edit the audio source for my tvcard and also the webcam audio source for skype
<Jakal> can anyone give me a little help? i just got an hd tv and im trying to get the resolution set right. i think the problem is in the horizontal and vert sync. my tv manual says its hor 47.7 vert 60. but the xorg.conf file has value ranges. im not really sure what to put there.
<xrfang> I may upgrade to 810, but I think 804 may get longer support? what I hope is that I can keep the X and hardware driver stable will keep my desktop and other software up-to-date.
<AnRkey> Guest49366, did you enable all the options under edit > options?
<xrfang> any suggestions?
<ramona> hi
<scunizi> 8.1 didn't really have an issue.. doing a session change to kubutu doesn't eliminate x but you will be able to do what you want with the upgrade
<ramona> dfh
<ramona> hrth
<ramona> ethd
<ramona> ed
<FloodBot3> ramona: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramona> edona
<aaditya_> how do i know whether i'm running on XAA or EXA acceleration?
<mnemo> aaditya_: grep through xorg.log
<genii> ramona: If you have some question, say the question. But don't type in garbage for no reason and annoy everyone
<genii> Bah, left anyhow now
<|slurpee-|> how can I use ubuntu with my laptop and a projector? or an external monitor?
<xrfang> scunizi: I understand that 804 and 810 may both be ok, but I hope there are sort of "backports" of new software if I decide never upgrade to 904 on this laptop?
<xrfang> which is my best option :p
<mnemo> aaditya_: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i "for acceleration"
<scunizi> xrfang: by new software do you mean the "latest" release of something like Ooo?..
<supersasho> hi there.. can anyone help me with arecord and aplay.. allways as i reboot the system i have to manualy edit the audio source for my tvcard and also the webcam audio source for skype
<xrfang> scunizi: exactly, e.g. OOO, firefox, KDE etc.
<pepperjack> !dualhead | |slurpee-|
<ubottu> |slurpee-|: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<scunizi> xrfang: you may have to compile some of what you want.. Ooo 3.0 I think is available in a PPA.. FF will get stability/security updates only.. 8.04 is LTS / 8.10 is more compatable with more hardware
<Xcerca> if i'm using aptitude to download a program and it's going to take while what would be the best way to stop it so that i can download it later and unlock the sudo command ?
<aaditya_> mnemo: thanks
<simone> ciao a tutti
<jrib> Xcerca: ctrl-c
<Pici> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xrfang> thanks scunizi...
<simone> http://www.chatamici.net/va.php?q=X.Men.Le.Origini.Wolverine#
<scunizi> xrfang: np
<Xcerca> jrib , will it still have the lock so that i can't install another program if i do ctrl+c when aptitude is downloading ?
<wall-e_> is there any easy way of attaching a seperat partition that would be my home to my root directory ?
<jrib> Xcerca: no
<antoine[maison]> cd #mist
<psyjoniz_> can anyone tell me why .profile isn't executed on a rather vanilla install of 9.04?
<genii> Xcerca: If you have a partial file in /var/cache/apt/archives  for the interrupted download from a package manager, delete if before re-running aptitude or so on later on
<antoine[maison]> oups, sorry
<antoine[maison]> =)
<samdamsam> Hey guys I was just changing the color of my download speed in the little realtime chart in my system monitor and it worked fine. Then For some reason it said my download or upload speed was zero when it wasnt so I closed the system monitor and reopened it. Now I can only see my download speed, not my upload speed and I cant/dont know how to add the upload speed sensor. Any help? Thanks
<|slurpee-|> i just asked a projector questions but ubuntu restarted...
<|slurpee-|> can you please repeat what you said??
<supersasho> hi there.. can anyone help me with arecord and aplay.. allways as i reboot the system i have to manualy edit the audio source for my tvcard and also the webcam audio source for skype
<psyjoniz_> can anyone tell me why .profile isn't executed on a rather vanilla install of 9.04?
<wall-e_> when i installed ubuntu 9.04 it did not attach the second partition as my home it just made it another mountable dev
<pepperjack> |slurpee-|: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead is a good starting spot
<pepperjack> |slurpee-|: if using the nvidia drivers the nvidia-settings package you can download should make it pretty easy
<scunizi> wall-e_: that would only have happened if you didn't do a manual partition during install
<gordonjcp> wall-e_: shouldn't be that hard to fix though, just add it to /etc/fstab
<joshua___> hey folks can someone help me track down the fix to a serious bug that I have (that has been reported/confirmed) But there are so many dupes that I have no idea what to apply or how...
<joshua___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/339091
<joshua___> thanks
<scunizi> wall-e_: you can change the reference for /home in /etc/fstab
<wall-e_> i see, let me try
<uriel_> ?is there such thing as a system reboot for ubuntu?
<KalebsRevenge> 34
<supersasho> hi.. i have a problem, that the audio of the tvcard and webcam is changing with each other, any suggestions?
<ziroday> uriel_: of course
<scunizi> uriel_: sure.. but why?
<Halitech> uriel_, system reboot or system restore?
<mercutio22> doodes, I mistakingly altered my font dpi to 300 now I can't see the panel, how can I access the appearance menu?
<uriel_> well i messed up compiz but i dont wanna go through ant reinstall from scratch
<Halitech> uriel_, so you are looking for a system restore
<genii> uriel_: When you add/remove applications you usually do not require reboots. Only for things like new kernels or when the changes affect the device detection backend like udev or such
<uriel_> yeah i only wanna do it to ubuntu tho not windows
<|slurpee-|> how can I tell video video card I have?
<genii> |slurpee-|: lspci | grep VGA
<scunizi> uriel_: what did you do in compiz that doesn't work or look right?
<mercutio22> how can I launch the appearances app from the terminal?
<aaditya1> uriel_: if it's only compiz, then deleting some config files from your home directory should fix it
<|slurpee-|> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<|slurpee-|> how can I get multihead working with that?
<|slurpee-|> can I still use the nvidia-settings?
<uriel_> well i was messing with the window manager and changed it to metacity but i changed it back
<Halitech> uriel_, instead of restoring it just do a repair by removing the compiz files
<aaditya1> |slurpee-|: use xrandr..
<uriel_> for some reason anything that uses compiz wont work cant even get multiple desktopes it was working perfect till yesterday
<IrishWristWatch> uhyi
<|slurpee-|> xrandar ?
<scunizi> |slurpee-|: check the forums.. I think there are issues with that card
<pepperjack> |slurpee-|: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12       may help
<AnnaStern> anyone having a tip of a good program for taking snapshots with a webcam ?
<mercutio22> help doodes, everything is huge, I just need the command to launch the metacity appearences thingy
<scunizi> |slurpee-|: nvidia settings is only for nvidia
<mercutio22> =]
<scunizi> AnnaStern: cheese
<aaditya1> AnnaStern: cheese
<uriel_> any ideas?
 * mercutio22 requests a little attention for chrissakes
<|slurpee-|> xrandar looks hard to setup
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AnnaStern> scunizi: aadityal: thx both of you :)
<|slurpee-|> there isn't something I can quickly setup?
<uriel_> or am i just looking at ununtalling ubuntu and reinstalling?
<kjkjl> dual booting windows and xp. how do i access ubuntu files from windows
<its_me1> Has ubuntu stopped supporting their Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex?
<aaditya1> |slurpee-|: grandr..
<cratylus> its_me1, nope
<aaditya1> kjkjl: use the ext3 driver for windows
<kjkjl> its_me1 whats up
<cratylus> is there a way to have gnome terminal open multiple tabs and run slightly different commands on each one ? i guess to script gnome terminal itself ?
<kjkjl> aaditya tahnks
<aaditya1> kjkjl: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<scunizi> its_me1: no
<|slurpee-|> grabbing grandr now.
<samdamsam> Hey guys I was just changing the color of my download speed in the little realtime chart in my system monitor and it worked fine. Then For some reason it said my download or upload speed was zero when it wasnt so I closed the system monitor and reopened it. Now I can only see my download speed, not my upload speed and I cant/dont know how to add the upload speed sensor. Any help? Thanks
<samdamsam> How can I download codecs (mp3) for Amarok?
<Hodapp> Can I pretty easily use the new notification effects with something besides GNOME?
<scunizi> !mp3 | samdamsam
<ubottu> samdamsam: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hodapp> or perhaps GNOME with some other WM on top than the default?
<its_me1> I was not getting any security updates since new ubuntu was released, so I was wondering if they have stopped releasing security updates for 8.10?
<supersasho> hi.. i have a problem, that the audio of the tvcard and webcam is changing with each other, any suggestions?
<|slurpee-|> i have grandr, it shows me VGA and LVDS.....  LVDS = external monitor?
<saegiru> So I am having problems getting 64-bit 9.04 to run with the proprietary nvidia 180 drivers... when I enable them and restart, the desktop won't load... has anyone else heard of this? I am running 2 GeForce 8800GTX cards hopefully in SLI Mode eventually.
<scunizi> its_me1: I've had several.. look in synaptic and have it search for the best mirror for you
<cratylus> its_me1, you should be fine as far as security updates go. but check the site to see how long the support for intrepid will last
<aaditya1> |slurpee-|: LVDS = laptop screen, VGA = external
<Pato> hi can someone help me with a virtualbox problem? this seems to be issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/161518/
<|slurpee-|> hmm now VGA is gone
<xxploit> saegiru, install linux kernel headers?
<scunizi> its_me1: all releases other than LTS are supported for 18 months.. LTS for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<ziroday> Pato: what version of ubuntu?
<|slurpee-|> now i only have lvds
<Pato> 9.04
<aaditya1> |slurpee-|: connect the wire?
<|slurpee-|> it is connected
<ziroday> Pato: please address, what kernel are you running currently?
<|slurpee-|> just reconnected it
<uriel_> ok well ima just reinstall it will take a lil bit but meh why not
<uriel_> bye thanks for the ghelp
<uriel_> help
<cratylus> samdamsam: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aaditya1> poor uriel
<Pato> 2.6.27-7
<Pato> I think
<samdamsam> cratylus:  Thanks
<Pato> where can I look for the kernel Iḿ using
<samdamsam> Hey guys I was just changing the color of my download speed in the little realtime chart in my system monitor and it worked fine. Then For some reason it said my download or upload speed was zero when it wasnt so I closed the system monitor and reopened it. Now I can only see my download speed, not my upload speed and I cant/dont know how to add the upload speed sensor. Any help? Thanks
<aaditya1> Pato: uname -a
<jtholmes> pato  uname -r
<slurpee> oo....screen went all blank and all i could see was the mouse :(
<slurpee> now im on my desktop
<its_me1> scunizi and <cratylus> : Thanks for the reply, I just checked with Update manager manually, It showed some updates. Thanks once again.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pato> 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<albertico> Pato, uname -r
<saegiru> I'm sorry, what do you mean install linux kernel headers?
<Pato> uname -r: 2.6.27-7-generic
<aaditya1> slurpee: try to execute `xrandr --auto` somehow
<slurpee> im back
<slurpee> hard reboot saved me
<aaditya1> ouch
<aaditya1> ok
<mandd> my xorg.conf is generated "Identifier	"Default Screen""   Device		"Configured Video Device"   instead of specifying all details like
<mandd> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<mandd> etc.
<Pato> I think the headers of 2.6.27-7-generic are missing
<MeowMix> do not use ubuntu it will kill your harddrive
<aaditya1> !sysrq|slurpee
<ubottu> slurpee: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<joshua___> folks trying to find a binary package of this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.6.3-0ubuntu10
<joshua___> but cant... can anyone help?
<Pato> but I don't know how to install them,
<mandd> and on ubuntu forums, when users are configurign multiple displays, their xorg.conf contains much more infoactually
<scunizi> !troll | MeowMix
<ubottu> MeowMix: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<mandd> what am I doing wrong?
<aaditya1> MeowMix: what do you mean?
<slurpee> cool
<MeowMix> my harddrive went to 43948238C and it melted
<MeowMix> because the linux kernel sucks
<MeowMix> NT IS GOD
<HardDisk> no.
<LjL> !ops | MeowMix
<ubottu> MeowMix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<aaditya1> !troll> MeowMix
<HardDisk> I am god.
<ubottu> MeowMix, please see my private message
<Hodapp> MeowMix: If your hard drive went that hot, it wouldn't melt, it would turn to plasma.
<|slurpee-|> now I am back to the laptop with grandr
<|slurpee-|> i only see lvds
<MeowMix> NT IS GOOD
<Pato> ani ideas?
<Pato> any
<RPS> One more small question guys ...I'm moving from 8.10 to 9.04 and I've not done any reading on things, but are there many issues being reported with 9.04?
<jrib> MeowMix: please stay on topic here (ubuntu support) or go elsewhere
<ugliefrog> i need to reinstall vlc but I dont want a trace of it anywhere...like it was never there ....so when i install it ...it will be like it was the first time...how is that done
<MeowMix> hey jrib i am ontopic
<MeowMix> LINUX IS BETTER
<Hodapp> man... I feel sorry for this channel, the only trolls you get are the ones who failed out of troll school
<albertico> Pato, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<kernel version>
<scunizi> RPS: I suggest booting the live cd and see if your hardware works.. some ati cards don't work
<HardDisk> ugliefrog, sudo aptitude purge vlc*
<|slurpee-|> i plugged monitor back in and dont see vga
<aaditya1> RPS: test your system with a liveCD before upgrading
<albertico> Pato, you can use synaptic in order to search for the packages if you feel more comfortable with the gui
<HardDisk> erm sorry
<ugliefrog> HardDisk:Thank you very much
<HardDisk> ugliefrog, I meant sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc*
<RPS> WOW, I'm glad I asked first
<petkor> I've made a mistake with mv command and copied more files into one single name. Can retrieve those files.
<aaditya1> !recover|petkor
<ubottu> petkor: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<HardDisk> ugliefrog, the first command wont work with wildcards, use the second one I posted
<Pato> I get an error when I try to install using "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-<kernel version>"
<joshua___> actually can anyone help me find the very latest unreleased xserver-xorg-video-intel package? please
<ugliefrog> HardDisk:ok
<Pato> but the output is in spanish
<aaditya1> Pato: which version are you trying to install?
<Pato> 2.6.27-7-generic
<|slurpee-|> k if I go into the display config, click mirror display, then detect display, then vga shows up in grandr.  how do I setup grandr?
<HardDisk> joshua___, did you try intellinuxgraphics.org
<joshua___> HardDisk: no I will now though thanks
<albertico> Pato, you must replace <kernel version> with your kernel version (uname -r)
<Pato> yep, already tried that
<HardDisk> joshua___, follow the links how to build the latest that you require.
<aaditya1> Pato: consider using synaptic to see what kernel versions are available
<joshua___> HardDisk: bummer no binaries?
<Pato> "sudo apt-get install linux-headers 2.6.27-7-generic" is the command I use
<HardDisk> joshua___, no.
<albertico> Pato, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<EvanCarroll> Hey i need help with emoticons, i figured this was the best place to ask: what is "\o/" supposed to look like? or be?
<HardDisk> joshua___, you might find in a PPA launchpad
<Hodapp> EvanCarroll: holding one's arms up
<unkmar> I need to add a network  printer via cli.  Anyone here done this before?
<Pato> albertico: I use that command
<Pato> but gives me an error
<nickgrey147> Can you use VMPLAYER in windows for ubuntu server edition ??
<HardDisk> unkmar, depends on the printer.
<albertico> Pato, what error you get?
<unkmar> HardDisk: HP Laserjet 1012
<X0rcitic> stew.is.gay.com
<HardDisk> unkmar, there is a script for that
<abchirk> ey... is there an program which can handle voice to voice over console? so without X
<Pato> something (translated to english) as " unable to block /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<Pato> it's in spanish
<X0rcitic> Stockholm SUGGGGGGGA
<albertico> Pato, that means you have another package manager open
<HardDisk> unkmar, check out http://hp.sourceforge.net/ and www.openprinting.org
<wiehan> Same old new ubuntu release problems: My sound is not working at all after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, skype, libdvdcss2, vlc, banshee. Please, someone, help me.
<Pato> ahh ok, yo're right, Ie closed synaptic, retried, now i get another error
<HardDisk> abchirk, yes search for Asterisk CLI
<abchirk> HardDisk thank you! :)
<nickgrey147> Can you use VMPLAYER in windows for ubuntu server edition ??
<nickgrey147> :/
<nickgrey147> someone?
<HardDisk> I use virtualbox, sorry.
<danorsk> nickgrey147: yes
<wiehan> nickgrey147: I think you need VMWARE-Server for that
<aaditya1> nickgrey147: did you try?
<Thirsteh> nickgrey147, yes, but it's against vmware's terms of use afaik
<Thirsteh> hosting any 'server' processes, at least
<danorsk> yea
<Hymnosis> i use vmware server on ubuntu 9.04
<nickgrey147> :D thanks all
<RPS> dang guys ...what is the easiest place to find all my hardware? Geesh, you don;t use it you lose it.
<Pato> if someone understands spanish : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/161539/
<wiehan> Sound not working in jaunty, help please
<mercutio22> is there a shortcut to access the gnome-panel?
<nickgrey147> iam not hosting a server with it
<aaditya1> mercutio22: Alt+F1
<albertico> nickgrey147, you can download vmware server and host any virtual server on your machine... vmware server is free to use
<frenzy_usa> RPS: lspci and lsusb have always given me the info I needed
<albertico> Pato, look at the messages I sen't you
<HardDisk> RPS, sudo lscpi
<HardDisk> sorry
<HardDisk> RPS, sudo lspci
<nickgrey147> [albertico] ive started downloading vmplayer already does it make a differnce ?
<jirka> Good vening, I wold like to ask if the ubuntu NBR image is working, I downloaded it, transferred by Image writer to USB flash drive and when I try to boot from it it gives me boot error
<HardDisk> yes it works
<HardDisk> jirka, I use it myself.
<jirka> HardDisk: so should I try another disk or SD card?
<albertico> nickgrey147, don't know the license for vmplayer... but I have used vmware server before... though, you need to compile it
<RPS> thanks guys ...I was positive I didn't have an ati card, but thought I would look to be sure
<HardDisk> jirka, try it again yes, also you may want to try to get into it using vesa default (ie simple graphics mode)
<RPS> about 15 minutes left on the DL of 9.04 and then I'll burn it and test it to be safe
<jirka> HardDisk: I cant't enter into the boot menu
<jtholmes> jirka what boot error msg do u get
<nickgrey147> [albertico] i think u miss understood , i want the ubuntu server to run on windows :P
<aaditya1> RPS: you can use a USB drive in case you wish to save a CD
<jirka> jtholmes: it just print Boot error
<ali_> any one know how I can fix the sound?
<wtv> why am i not being able to play VCDs in ubuntu 8.10?
<HardDisk> wtv, use vlc
<ali_> I'm using Xubuntu (latest)
<wtv> HardDisk: VLC says it can't read the file
<jtholmes> jirka, r u sure you can boot from  usb  ie.  does the BIOS allow boot from usb
<HardDisk> is the cd clean?
<HardDisk> wtv, vlc will read the .dat file as mpg
<HardDisk> wtv let vlc open the .dat file manually
<albertico> nickgrey147, then try vmplayer o virtualbox... i guess...
<HardDisk> nick_h[litage], I'd use virtualbox.
<ugliefrog> HardDisk:I didnt work old settings are still there...
<jirka> jtholmes: yes I've selected to boot from USB drive
<fograven> how can I fix this?
<fograven> Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<wtv> HardDisk: the CD is clean. i have had this prob with any VCD i try to play. VLC is not able to open file in anyway. the file doesn't get copied either
<HardDisk> ugliefrog, remove the ,vlc folder in home
<HardDisk> .vlc*
<jirka> jtholmes: Or is there any way how to try the image in virtualbox?
<HardDisk> ugliefrog, its in .config/vlc
<Eloff> how can I set my color depth on ubuntu?
<HardDisk> jirka, yes, you mount the iso in virtualbox
<Hymnosis> nickgrey147 download vmware server 1.0.9 http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<Turtle__> what does grep do?
<HardDisk> grep = find
<hwilde> hello, how can I change my system clock from 250Hz to 1000Hz please ??
<Eloff> (I read somewhere to look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but there's nothing about color depth in that file)
<jirka> HardDisk: but it is *.img
<aaditya1> Turtle__: man grep
<jtholmes> jirka, sure just point your cd drive in vb to the iso image and install, b sure to md5sum the iso first to be sure it is clean
<nickgrey147> [albertico] iam surpriced i didnt get flamed for mentioning microsoft in this channel (iam a proud arch user if that means anything :P ) thanks for the help
<HardDisk> TurboBee, man grep
<Turtle__> hwilde, what is your Cpu speed?
<HardDisk> jirka, convert to iso
<hwilde> Turtle__, clock not cpu
<frenzy_usa> hwilde: You need to recompile the kernel.
<jirka> HardDisk: how?
<nickgrey147> [Hymnosis] omg i wish i had seen that sooner thanks laters
<Turtle__> hwilde, what is system clock?
<HardDisk> jirka, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages
<aaditya1> nickgrey147: We don't really hate Microsoft. We just love Ubuntu so much..
<aaditya1> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<HardDisk> jirka, or use acetoneiso
<hwilde> Turtle__, sorry I don't have time to explain to you.  try looking it up online
<Turtle__> hwild, ok
<jirka> HardDisk: thank you I'll try it as an iso in VB
<shadeslayer> Turtle__: your hardware has a system of keeping track of time
<nickgrey147> :)
<shadeslayer> thus system time :P
<Eloff> ubuntu jaunty uses X11?
<albertico> nickgrey147, we are a mature community... we would convince you with facts, not with flames
<HardDisk> jirka, i'd use acetoneiso, its easier, google it and download it from their site.
<hwilde> frenzy_usa, anythin else?
<Turtle__> hwilds, its just computer time
<Turtle__> hwilde, calender time is best ption for human comprehension
<hwilde> Turtle__, you are not helping me please move on
<sproaty> Hey, I installed VLC on jaunty 9.04 and the "keep the video and interface in one windows" is not working - no matter what I choose they're always seperate
<albertico> aaditya1, agree with you  :)
<HardDisk> sproaty, its to do with video settings within vlc, play around with it
<aaditya1> :)
<LjL> hwilde: i believe that requires a kernel recompile :( especially now that the -rt kernel is no longer available
<ugliefrog> sproaty: Me either, and i keep having sound issues. Is youre sound working well?
<hwilde> LjL, I concur but where is this elusive (CONFIG_HZ=1000)
<Gacker> No HardDisk its not eorking
<Gacker> i tried all possible ways
<sproaty> ugliefrog, I get the occasional sound skipping too
<frenzy_usa> hwilde: had to dig through my bookmarks to find it. try this page to recompile: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<sproaty> The only VLC settings I could see having an effect is the output type...but don't really see that as havingg much effect
<HardDisk> Gacker ?
<LjL> hwilde: not sure, i don't have a kernel tree on my disk currently, but iirc it's in a file just called "config"...?
<sproaty> video output shouldn't be related to UI
<Gacker> The vlc play around thing
<HardDisk> oh
<ugliefrog> sproaty: I have to kepp moving the bar a lil above the pause play button to get the sound to stop skipping. driving me nuts. reinstall doesnt fix it either
<srish> shgti
<ugliefrog> Does anyone know how to downgrade vlc
<sproaty> I think I read yesterday the issue's fixed in vlc1
<ugliefrog> to a previous version is what i meant
<mgolisch> ugliefrog: why? iam sure the version in ubuntu is stoneage allready
<sproaty> http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2009/03/03/Howto-build-VLC-1.0.0-git-in-Ubuntu-in-less-than-5-commands  -- yet to try it though
<ugliefrog> lol
<mgolisch> the mplayer build is like 2 years old
<hwilde> !compile
<mgolisch> :)
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zhurai> <mgolisch> the mplayer build is like 2 years old  <-- build it from svn then...
<sproaty> oh well I'll suffer the UI difficulties. time to watch lost, not as if I'll be skipping through it anyway
<ugliefrog> sproaty:u said there was a fix for the skipping/
<pacifist> meh
<regeya> hey, I noticed on my home machine running jaunty that playback on vlc always puts a video window outside the main window, regardless of settings.  anyone else experiencing that?
<WebDawg> i set the processor effinity higher in windows to eliminate skips
<RobLoach> Going to be trying out Kubunut.
<WebDawg> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/consumerist/2009/04/3484111996_d15d16a3e6.jpg
<sproaty> ugliefrog, I read VLC 1.0 fixes the UI problem, unsure about the skipping though
<sproaty> regeya, heh yeah, we were just discussing this
<ugliefrog> sproaty:where do u get that version from?....is it a deb
<pacifist> hey - anybody running 9.04 on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007?
<sproaty> I dunno, I found this http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2009/03/03/Howto-build-VLC-1.0.0-git-in-Ubuntu-in-less-than-5-commands
<corecode> hey
<corecode> is there a way to find out which packages get installed by default by the installer?
<regeya> okeydoke sproaty
<ScottG> Is this the correct way to see if the variable is equal to 123.456.<anything else>    "elif [ "$XIP" == "123.456.*" ]"     ?
<regeya> ty
<chillitom> anyone know of a PPA for subversion 1.6.1?
<jirka> HardDisk: OK, I tried to convert it by AcetoneISO, nut i get error /home/jirka/Install/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img: The file format is invalid or unsupported., but when I check MD5sum it corresponds to the checksum on website
<qkslvrwolf> I have a permissions issue with dvd's on a new ubuntu install
<essmt> hi
<qkslvrwolf> /dev/cdrom0 and cdrom1 are both root:root, but are links to /dev/sr0 and sr1 respectively
<qkslvrwolf> sr0 and sr1 are root:cdrom
<mercutio22> hmmm... my audio is messed up in jaunty.. the volume is very low even though I set it to max
<qkslvrwolf> I am a member of the cdrom group...
<chillitom> what does "dfsg" stand for?
<Neff> Hi everybody... I now this is not probably the best place to ask but maybe you're good enough to help me.. I'm rather a newbie with development stuff but I'm trying to follow a guide on GNOME Look on how to compile a GTK RGBA module. for reference this is the guide I'm following http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Another+Gtk+RGBA+module+?content=100968
<qkslvrwolf> but I can only play dvds if I use "sudo totem dvd://" from the command line.
<qkslvrwolf> launching as my regular user says I don't have permission to the dvd.
<essmt> i've some problems about xampp.on console i get an errror"another web server daemon is running"
<Pici> !xampp | essmt
<ubottu> essmt: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Neff> I don't know where is the problem. When I paste the command gcc -O2 -fPIC -shared ‘pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0’ librgba.c -o librgba.so I'm getting these errors: http://pastebin.com/m79977f15 can you please help me?
<h4ck3rs0nly> need some help with my graphics card
<chillitom> if I've found a package in debian experimental can I try installing it in jaunty?
<b|ab|a_> register <1234567890>
<astra-xwork> where does the system store the encryption key for your encrypted home directory?
<b|ab|a_> register maninblack
<h4ck3rs0nly> need some help, after my install with my ATI graphics card i get MESA things
<defrysk> chillitom, only if you want to ruin your os
<b|ab|a_> how can i register my nick/
<grawity> astra-xwork: I think it uses your login password for that :/
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, what group owns  /dev/sr*
<chillitom> defrysk, humph
<grawity> b|ab|a_: /msg nickserv register
<qkslvrwolf> cdrom
<qkslvrwolf> @jtholmes cdrom
<Smellican> anyone have any idea why I have trouble connection to a telnet server on port 110 (pop) .. works 1 out of 50 times I try..  don't have this problem with other pop servers.. and I can connect to the same server fine on other OS's in the same way
<h4ck3rs0nly> getting mesa errors when putting fglrxinfo in my terminal, plz need some help
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, and /dev/sr* are links to  /dev/cdr* correct
<b|ab|a_> ok thanks!
<h4ck3rs0nly> getting mesa errors when putting fglrxinfo in my terminal, plz need some help
<pinged> Anyone need help?
<xyzzymaze> greetings to all 'buntu'ers ..
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes, negative, cdrom0 and cdrom1 are links to sr*
<h4ck3rs0nly> need some help with my ATI graphics card
<qkslvrwolf> this is a fresh install, btw, I've not played with it at all
<xyzzymaze> installed jaunty .. looks awesome, but was disappointed in no LVM2.  :(  Is that cuz its the Desktop edition?
<Hymnosis> i need help with vlc but its a problem
<Hymnosis> i need help with vlc but its not a problem
<Turtle__> VLC is not difficult
<sergi> hi
<Turtle__> Hymnosis, what is the problem?
<sergi> i want download kernel 2 6 29
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, thought i said that, must have misprinted
<sergi> where?
<Hymnosis> im just wondering why theres two windows when im playing a video i remember using windows just using one window but yeah its a problem its just annoying lol
<Dragnslcr> So I've now discovered that my motherboard's "hardware" RAID controller isn't really a hardware controller. Is it worth the effort to setup software RAID, or should I just stick with regular backups?
<b|ab|a_> hi all. what is the best download manager in ubuntu?
<sproaty> hmm..I've messed up apt. I was installing the JRE and bloody hit the magnification key on my keyboard, couldn't turn it off so logged off...leaving apt through its install (the jre agreement was waiting for me to press 'ok'_
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, said it backwards but so far things are good
<qkslvrwolf> right....I didn't want to change the permissions because I figured that was on purpose.
<Zhane> im running a fat32 window xp machine, ive been trying to install wubi9.04, but it keeps on hanging at creatinb virtual hdd...is there anything i can do?
<qkslvrwolf> I'm even part of the cdrom group as my user
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, is /usr/bin/totem a link to /etc/alternatives/totem*
<sproaty> so logged back in, tried re-installing with apt and a lock was already in use. I used kill from the commandline to end it; now it's complaining about some broken package. Asks me to do -f install, but that doesn't work
<pinged> @Zhane remove xp completely lol
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  yes
<sergi>  i want download kernel 2 6 29
<pinged> the go to kernel.org
<sergi> how can make?
<Zhane> pinged: =_=
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, and your login name appears in the  cdrom group in /etc/group file
<RPS> Loading 9.04 to a USB and booting to it will mean changing the bios I bet?
<grawity> Zhane: I think fat32 has a file size limit of 4 GB.
<sergi> help me
<pinged> @Zane: maybe
<Hymnosis> Turtle__ , any ideas?
<sergi>  i want download kernel 2 6 29?
<frenzy_usa> RPS: yea
<jtholmes> RPS, almost for certain also use usb-creator
<qkslvrwolf> One thing..the graphical groups manager doesn't see the cdrom group
<grawity> Zhane: So if you are trying to create a larger virtual disk, it probably won't fit :/
<pinged> @
<qkslvrwolf> but my login name does appear in teh cdrom group in /etc/group
<sproaty> oh. That's weird, apt just fixed itself and installed the JRE. how peculiar
<Pici> sergi: Its not in the Ubuntu repositories, so youd have to compile it yourself.
<Zhane> grawity: even though i create hdd of 3gb, it also does hang
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes: One thing..the graphical groups manager doesn't see the cdrom group
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes: but my login name does appear in teh cdrom group in /etc/group
<sergi> how?
<pinged> Zhane: I think it hangs on 3gb because the install needs 4GB
<skeeter> I installed WINE cuz I wanted the HTML Editor that I have used for years under Winderz, Homesite.  I have got in installed ok and the program loads fine, but when I open a "php", or "html" document, I get an Internet Explorer error and cannot view the HTML doc in a browser......does anyone know how to adjust that to where Homesite would work fully?
<Pici> !kernel | sergi
<ubottu> sergi: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Zhane> grawity: with 8.04 i did create >4gb.. but it works... right now when i create 3gb... it allow me to reboot into ubuntu.. and it hangs inside too
<Zhane> pinged: oops
<grawity> pinged: But the limit is only for a single file.
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, i dont use GUI much where is the graphical groups manager what menu?
<pinged> @grawity what do you mean?
<adelie> how to I change the color of the gnome popup windows (the onces you get when you mouse over stuff?) configuring interface and the black on yellow really doesn't wlrk anymore
<qkslvrwolf> system/adminitration/users and groups/groups
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  system/adminitration/users and groups/groups
<Zhane> pinged: they can create 4,4,4, hdd
<Zhane> pinged:  just that the max for each is 4gb
<mmm4m5m> question please: when I open cyrilic PDF document with "Evince Document Viewer" and copy/paste to gedit, all is comming like this "ñúîòâåòñòâèå". How to fix it? What is wrong?
<pinged> Zhane: yeah sorry - i forgot
<grawity> pinged: If there's a 3 GB file and a 700 MB file and more similar files, then the 4 GB limit won't apply.
<pinged> grawity: yeah but the virtual hd needs 4GB itself - and the virtual hd is a single file
<skeeter> I installed WINE cuz I wanted the HTML Editor that I have used for years under Winderz, Homesite.  I have got in installed ok and the program loads fine, but when I open a "php", or "html" document, I get an Internet Explorer error and cannot view the HTML doc in a browser......does anyone know how to adjust that to where Homesite would work fully?
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, doesent show up on mine either but i can run totem
<grawity> pinged: But he tried 3 GB disk too.
<qkslvrwolf> ok
<bliZZardz> i am not getting the dist-upgrade notification in Ibex.how do i get it?
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  I can run totem, I just can't access the dvd without being root.
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, have u looked on launchpad to see if anyone has filed a bug
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  well, without running totem with sudo
<pinged> grawity: I believe that failed because the install needs 4gb - I coulde be wrong though
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, yes i know sudo for your totem
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  yes, but everyone seems to think it's a libdvdcss problem.
<Zhane> hmm haha
<grawity> pinged: BUT the disk file is 3 GB as specified by user.
<Zhane> so what should i do huh?
<elaphe> hi there
<ActionParsnip> skeeter: you can install the win version of opera / firefox under wine too. this may help. i'd ask in #winehq
<grawity> pinged: The installer loads data from the separate .iso
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  I'm trying to find my old ubuntuforums login, so I can post up there.
<glitsj16> adelie: gnome-color-chooser offers a GUI to do that i believe
<qkslvrwolf> jtholmes:  if no one has an answer I guess I'll file a bug...
<skeeter> ActionParsnip:  ty
<Gabrys> can you recommend a GNOME applet that draws network activity graph (like knetload)
<Gabrys> or an application that sits in try
<Gabrys> tray
<pinged> grawity: I know that, and I  also know that the cdrom filesystem is compressed, so when it's decompressed it is 4gb
<JuJuBee> Where does rhythmbox store playlists? and can I import them from amarok?
<grawity> pinged: But it isn't decompressed to the disk.
<jtholmes> qkslvrwolf, always search launchpad to see if a bug already exists and if so add you info to it
<amigamia> it says swap file has holes in it. how can i just remove the swapfile period? it wont reboot it hangs on the swapfile
<grawity> pinged: And if the user specifies 3 GB virtual disk, then the disk won't exceed 3 GB
<qkslvrwolf> I have...didn't find one yet, but I'll try again.
<pinged> grawity: where is it compressed to? I'm confused
<ActionParsnip> skeeter: i stronly recommend using an open source equiv, there are tonnes of tools out thee that run natively
<grawity> pinged: Hmm, me too >_>
<bliZZardz> how long would Ibex to Jaunty upgrade take with a d/l speed of 25KBps?
<BlackCoffee> my firefox keep shuting down when i view video sites,i've installed all the plugins i need,what else could it be?
<elaphe> hi there;;;; what's the catch, how to fix this without shutdown,
<elaphe> sorry, work window :p
<epaphus> hey guys, i had installed dreamweaver with Wine... now I want to uninstall it... I did apt-get remove wine, however it did remove wine but the menu still contains a folder called Wine and a directory with dreamweaver.. how do I delete that?
<ActionParsnip> bliZZardz: depends on how much data you need and how bursty the speed is
<skeeter> ActionParsnip:  ty again.......but got tit working good so far.....and all I need is to be able to view the doc's.......hoping it is just a lil tweakin...
<Gabrys> epaphus: remove .wine directory
<amigamia> it says swap file has holes in it. how can i just remove the swapfile period? it wont reboot it hangs on the swapfile
<glitsj16> BlackCoffee: any error messages when you start firefox from terminal when that happens ?
<bliZZardz> ActionParsnip: speed is constant 25KBps
<epaphus> Gabrys,  thanks
<Zhane> grawity: what u tink i shld do now?
<ActionParsnip> skeeter: just have the native linux browser open and view them in that
<Gabrys> you're welcome
<BlackCoffee> glitsj16: i havent started it from the terminal.probably a good idea.lemme see
<ActionParsnip> bliZZardz: then depends how much data you need
<j0nr> hi all. I am on a Dell D600 Latitude laptop. On <9.04, setting screen to 'blank' when lid closed worked... in 9.04 it does not. I ran a script I found in launchpad and it seems to know when the lid is closed, but simply the screen does nothing. i.e. it stays fully on. Any suggestions? thanks
<bliZZardz> ActionParsnip: how do i know the size of the data?
<kyle__> hello people
<amigamia> shit
<scunizi> why will xsane work using sudo and not if I don't?
<elaphe> hi there, after back from hibernation, no more wifi in jackalope on my laptop; how to fix this without shutdown?
<epaphus> Gabrys, i did.. it still shows the dreamweaver.exe
<abchirk> HardDisk where I have to start on asterisk with sip?
<ActionParsnip> bliZZardz: when you kick it of it will tell you before it begins downloading. if your connection is that speed, kick it off then go to bed it will be done when you wake up
<Gabrys> oh, you mean the menu
<BlackCoffee> glitsj16: i launched it from the terminal and the only message is this one -->>(firefox:6006): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme directory 256x256/emblems of theme Industrial has no size field
<kaote> epaphus: you have to remove the menu entries in /usr/share/applications
<Gabrys> epaphus: issue the following thing: find .config -iname '*Dreamwaver*'
<BlackCoffee> glitsj16: funny thing is that now it doesn't load at all
<glitsj16> BlackCoffee: that doesn't seem to be telling you much ... and it still crashes on video sites ?
<pinged> grawity: turns out you were right - it only needs 4gb
<pinged> grawity: sorry I mean 3gb
<BlackCoffee> glitsj16: only in some sites,youtube has no problem though.
<Zhane> har har lol
<Zhane> so... how?
<scunizi> When diagnosing problems why does creating a new user to test the function sometimes work when your original user doesn't?
<redrebel> I just installed KDE4.x on ubuntu 9.04, how come the fonts are so large??
<scunizi> redrebel: you have the wrong resolution
<||Tater||> is there a irc like mirc for ubuntu or can u get mirc for ubuntu
<kaote> ||Tater||: xchat
<cptblood> irssi
<glitsj16> BlackCoffee: you could try to start firefox in safe-mode (firefox -safe-mode) to see if it might be add-on related
<||Tater||> im waiting to get a irc with script editor
<redrebel> no, I have the right resolution
<scunizi> ||Tater||: irssi and xchat I think can be theme'd to look like mirc
<BlackCoffee> glitsj16: i'll check
<redrebel> it's 1680x1050
<scunizi> ||Tater||: you can script irssi
<redrebel> when i switch to know it is alright
<elaphe> wifi & hibernation problem:  after back from hibernation, no more wifi in jackalope on my laptop; how to fix this without shutdown?
<||Tater||> ok thanks scunizi
<MerlinW> hi guys
<jtholmes> elaphe, i am not much on wireless but perhaps,  ifconfig wlan0 down; ifconfig wlan0 up;
<kyle__> hey merlin
<jtholmes> is wlan0 is the wireless
<traskbt> ||Tater||, XChat is very common.
<traskbt> (What I'm using now, in fact.
<tha_infamous> can some one hellp me i have a problem, when i try to watch youtube or some videos like thet, picture is bad and not clear and someone whot a start
<cptblood> jtholmes: yes
<gordonjcp> phew, finally, just got 9.04 working
<elaphe> jtholmes: thanks, but if I can avoid this, the computer is for my gf, and she does not have a clue about terminal
<frenzy_usa> elaphe: check dmesg to see if it says anything about your wifi card after resuming from hibernation
<||Tater||> well how do u script edit in xchat/
<||Tater||> ?
<gordonjcp> elaphe: can you right-click on the Network thing in the tool tray, and disable then re-enable wireless?
<elaphe> frenzy_usa: ok
<elaphe> gordonjcp: no more wireless in the tray after i went back from hibernation
<ertu_> how do i install flash to opera on my ubuntu amd64?
<elaphe> I had to shutdonw
<gordonjcp> elaphe: hmm
<coleys> ertu_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gordonjcp> elaphe: just a thought, sorry it wasn't helpful ;-)
<elaphe> gordonjc: that's ok, thanks anyway for your interest
<jtholmes> elaphe, have you looked in launchpad to see if someone figured out a workaround
<gordonjcp> elaphe: does the ifconfig down, ifconfig up thing work?
<ertu_> coleys, thank you.
<elaphe> gordonjc: that's ok, thanks anyway for your interest,
<coleys> ertu_: Not a problem =]
<gordonjcp> elaphe: because you could make an icon on the desktop that does that
<jtholmes> elaphe, i could tell you how to do it from a desktop shell but  gf may not like that
<elaphe> gordonjcp: it will work, I haven't tried yet, I am just using the laptop now
<||Tater||> how do i script in xchat does anyone know
<elaphe> jtholmes: hehe, indeed she will not
<elaphe> by the way, when I did restart first, I had during boot some usb error messages
<jrib> ||Tater||: tried to read xchat's documentation?
<gordonjcp> elaphe: okay, well you could make a little script that runs as root, and add an icon on the desktop for it
<elaphe> and during shutdown too
<ienorand> elaphe: I think I saw that in some bug, as far as I remeber editing what devices gets stopped during hibernate was a possible fix... look at launchpad.
<elaphe> gordonjcp: you're right
<genii> ||Tater||: There's an old but still relevent page here on the subject: http://www.xchat.org/xchatdox2.html
<coleys> Tater use irssi =P
<jtholmes> elaphe, well i guess u could write a simple 4000+ line python script to catch the unhibernate event and then run the necessary commands behind the scenes to start wireless backup  :)
<elaphe> ienorand: sorry to sounds dumb, but what is launchpad?
<Mbear> Hi folks!  What software do you recommend for remote desktopping from my Jaunty to Windows file server?
<ienorand> elaphe: the ubuntu bug tracker
<ienorand> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<gordonjcp> elaphe: it's not perfect, but what in this world is?
<jtholmes> Mbear, i always use rdesktop
<elaphe> >>> to all: thanks very much
<proq> how do I change my language/locale from the command-line?
<Mbear> jtholmes Thanks... Where do I get rdesktop?
<MerlinW> Mbear,  rdesktop powa :D
<jtholmes> mbear apt-get install rdesktop should do it
<pitat> hai
<jtholmes> mbear sorry preface with sudo
<pitat> anyone know where to download ubuntu themes?
<Mbear> Thanks jtholmes I'll give it a tyr
<Mbear> try
<coleys> http://gnome-look.org
<pitat> tq
<MerlinW> Mbear: u know the synaptic?:) look around in the main menu, and try the OS funtions...
<Pedrolito> I cannot seek mp3 in jaunty, is it normal?
<coleys> Pedrolito: Your looking for the files to play .mp3?
<MerlinW> Pedrolito, with what?
<Pedrolito> MerlinW, with totem or rythmbox
<Pedrolito> coleys, what do you mean?
<coleys> nvm =p
<epaphus> hey guys, what is the equivalent to WinSCP in Ubuntu?
<ModusTalons> I got a problem with firefox- it wont let me maximize any of my videos
<ModusTalons> cant find a forum with an answer either
<ModusTalons> thought it was shockwave, so I reinstalled it. no good.
<ModusTalons> ne advice?
<Pedrolito> when I play some mp3 in totem for instance, it plays fine, but I cannot seek through it, totem says it is 'streaming'
<shiznebit> ModusTalons: shockwave doesn't work on linux, only flash does
<ModusTalons> ??? the package was called shockwave I thought...
<ModusTalons> am I going crazy/
<ModusTalons> ?
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, what release of ubuntu
<ienorand> elaphe: there is a lot of info on what seems to be your problem on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/hal/+bug/193970?comments=all
<ModusTalons> got the new release
<ModusTalons> does it matter that i'm using easypeasy for the eee?
<ewsubach> anyone know how to get 'Alt + f' binding to not bring up the file menu?....it should move forward one word
<apparle> Iam not able to post anything on ubuntuforums.org..............whenever I try to post it logs me out and when Iogin and goto post new thread I am again taken to login screen
<ewsubach> in bash
<LjL> !derivatives | ModusTalons
<ubottu> ModusTalons: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<ubottu> cut off...
<elaphe> >>> to all: seems the hibernate/wifi problem occurs often... and no workaround except shutdown :(
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, i dont know about easypeasy but FF has has several updates, check launchpad 4 bugs related to yours
<elaphe> thanks anyway for your support
<coleys> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<ModusTalons> I just updated firefox
<j0nr> hi all. I am on a Dell D600 Latitude laptop. On <9.04, setting screen to 'blank' when lid closed worked... in 9.04 it does not. I ran a script I found in launchpad and it seems to know when the lid is closed, but simply the screen does nothing. i.e. it stays fully on. Any suggestions? thanks
<ubuntu5556> hi. i am installing ubuntu 9.04 to an external usb hard drive ... with manual partitions ..but partition manager cannot make any changes because the drive partitions are mounted which it tries to unmount but can't .. and the installer then keeps going round and round repeatedly ... i can see the mounted drives in Places > removable media ... how can i proceed to making partitioning and installing?
<ModusTalons> everything updated when I got the nw release
<shiznebit> apparle: are cookies enabled in your browser ?
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, when did the problem start occurring
<ModusTalons> what is that red text? is that a private message?
<ModusTalons> not too long ago, I dont remember any exact event that may have started it. the eee is so new I cant say if it always happened
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, red text is someone talking directly to you and not just the general channel
<ModusTalons> how do I do that?
<jtholmes> ModusTalons,  preface your message with the persons name  ie..    jtholmes  here is my problem
<glitsj16> Pedrolito: have you tried installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse yet ?
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, name completion use the tab
<tag> So does fglrx not work in 9.04?
<shiznebit> tag: only if you have less than R600
<ModusTalons> jtholmes this is a test of the private message function
<ModusTalons> failure
<cratel> how do I get tracker to index my thunderbird emails? That option is checked, grayed out, and appears not to work. I'm on Intrepid.
<ModusTalons> jtholmes/ test
<tag> I see
<ModusTalons> jtholmes: test
<tag> Well the updates to the upgrade manager that alert me of that...awefully nice
<ModusTalons> jtholmes \test
<ModusTalons> jtholmes: test
<ModusTalons> jtholmes:  /test
<ModusTalons> grrrrr
<tag> I'm pretty happy with atleast having been alerted.  These guys are on to something here, people don't like their upgrades to just break.
<shiznebit> tag: the drivers will hopefully get better
<tag> shiznebit: Over time, they always do.
<ubuntu5556> what is the command to unmount all partitions from external usb hdd? (/dev/sdc)
<ertu_> i have installed  flashplugin-nonfree but somehow opera doesn't recognize it. any ideas? using latest ubuntu amd64
<rconan> I'm trying to make ubuntu hardy use my customised xorg.conf but it's going wrong... problem is I can't see the errors because it starts up in low graphics mode overwriting the Xorg.0.log which presumably has the errors in with the one from using /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<tag> I remember there was a day where using the super fabulous intel i800 chipset in linux was an exercise in futility.  These days it's very well supported.
<shiznebit> ubuntu5556: to unmount is 'umount'
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, i see u went to another channel
<rconan> can I disalbe "low graphics modE"?
<Pici> ModusTalons: This is in #ubuntu, not a private message.
<ModusTalons> what is the difference?
<ubuntu5556> i am on the live cd (live usb actually) and have an external drive which i want to install to
<rconan> ModusTalons: you don't use #ubuntu for personal conversation...
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, it is not a private message just to me directly but everyone will see it only i will see it in red
<ModusTalons> ooooh
<kungpowza> can someone tell me why after i did the upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 i have brasero in my updates list grayed out?
<ModusTalons> its not okay to just chat about random stuff in this room?
<ubuntu5556> but installer cannot unmount the drive partitions to make partition changes .. how can i use umount to unmount /dev/sdc and its partitions?
<rconan> !ot | ModusTalons
<ubottu> ModusTalons: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cratel> rconan: can you look at the errors with <CTRL><ALT><F1> while in low graphics mode?
<ModusTalons> is ubottu a bot or an admin
<glitsj16> ertu_: have you tried adding ":/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins" to the opera plugin path yet ?
<shiznebit> ubuntu5556: try sudo umount /dev/sdc
<jtholmes> ModusTalons, not exactly random, basically only ubuntu problems not how u like and dislike ...
<rconan> cratel: no... because by running in low graphics mode it's overwritten the log...
<Elmaron> hi
<ubuntu5556> ok thx
<cratel> rconan: I thought it saves the old log in Xorg.1.log or something...
<Pici> !bot | ModusTalons
<ubottu> ModusTalons: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ertu_> glitsj16, how do i do it?
<elaphe> good bye :)
<Elmaron> I'm creating this software http://eloxoph.com/weircd and would like to create packages for ubuntu if the ubuntu community allows it and if someone can give some some links that will explain me how to do
<ubuntu5556> says umount: /dev/sdc: not mounted
<i3luefire> !reproduction
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reproduction
<rconan> cratel: there's an Xorg.0.log.old but it seems to be the low graphics one too
<i3luefire> lol
<Pici> !botabuse | i3luefire
<ubottu> i3luefire: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<iSKeNDeR> HeLLo
<ubuntu5556> but installer cannot go further when clicking finish
<glitsj16> ertu_: open preferences in opera, advanced tab, content section --> plugin options
<ubuntu5556> i can still see the drives in Places >
<shiznebit> ubuntu5556: type 'df' into terminal and post the output to in pastebin
<Guest74097> i get an error when i installing lamp"aptutude failures"
<apparle> Iam not able to post anything on ubuntuforums.org..............whenever I try to post it logs me out and when Iogin and goto post new thread I am again taken to login screen......................Someone plz check and tell is its only my side or its server problem
<rconan> I *think* it's failing to load the nvidia drive
<shiznebit> ubuntua5556: what exactly you trying to do ?
<rconan> but I'm not sure
<ubuntu5556> shiznebit: i do not see /dev/sdc in df output
<i3luefire> !kilobyte
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kilobyte
<i3luefire> !search kilobyte
<ubottu> Found: kb
<ertu_> glitsj16, yes i have that directory in the textbox. i also have shockware flash plugin in the listbox but opera still refuses to recognize flash
<i3luefire> ah
<proq> ertu_: isn't opera a 32-bit browser?  did you install 32-bit flash?
<jtholmes> Elmaron,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<proq> ertu_: or it could be the other way around
<epaphus> hey guys, what is the equivalent to WinSCP in Ubuntu?
<Pici> !newpackage | Elmaron
<ubottu> Elmaron: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ertu_> proq, i've installed opera amd64 on ubuntu amd64
<proq> epaphus: scp
<proq> ertu_: did you install it to the place that opera expects?
<ubuntu5556> shiznebit: hey cool .. the installer is formatting the /dev/sdc drive .. thanks the sudo umount /dev/sdc worked
<cratel> epaphus: gnome has built-in scp functionality. Try Places -> Connect to server...
<ubuntu5556> the installer now says installing system
<ertu_> proq, not sure. i installed opera manually then installed flash by `sudo aptget install flash-nonfree`
<Guest74097> any help?::i get an error when i installing lamp"aptutude failure"
<proq> ertu_: you may want to check where opera expects to find its plugins
<apparle> It seems fglrx doesnot support my ati card.................how to install open source drivers.................people say they don't work well what's your opinion guys
<proq> ertu_: I wouldn't be surprised of the flash-nonfree package only installs for firefox
<iSKeNDeR> ............
<iSKeNDeR> .
<iSKeNDeR> .
<shiznebit> apparle: they work for everything non 3d
<FloodBot3> iSKeNDeR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<i3luefire> !search virus
<ubottu> Found: virus, linuxvirus, antivirus, linux virus, av
<Guest74097> any help? :S   i get an error when i installing lamp"aptutude failure"
<glitsj16> ertu_: locate flashplugin-nonfree first perhaps and add the found path in opera preferences (mine is at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree)
<kaw> about how often are new releases created ie 8.10-9.04
<shiznebit> apparle: if you didn't change anything they should be enabled by default
<Pici> !releases | kaw
<ubottu> kaw: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<benchew> i wish install ubuntu on my new laptop. Is there any complete guide with pictures for me?
<i3luefire> !search definition virus
<ubottu> Found: virus, linuxvirus, antivirus, linux virus, av
<ertu_> proq, alright
<Pici> i3luefire: Please /msg ubottu
<i3luefire> k
<ubuntu5556> benchew: which laptop?
<shiznebit> !search definition malware
<ubottu> Found:
<Cammy> benchew, I just installed it on this Acer laptop a few days ago, it was as simple as selecting a language, a drive, and pressing enter a few times
<Pedrolito> glitsj16, yes I have
<apparle> But I am getting 139 FPS in 9.04 as compared to 1300FPS in fglrx in 8.10.......in glxgears................Is there any way I can utitlize the full potential of my card
<ertu_> proq, locate flashplugin-nonfree returns /usr/share/app-install/desktop.   and i have this directory:   /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<benchew> Cammy, but I did see guys installed with many partition. For example, /etc /var
<Mbear> jtholmes I have rdesktop instaleld and I can invoke it from the terminal. How do I connect to my windows file server? Thanks
<rconan> so is there no way to stop X dropping into failsafe mode and make it fail completely instead?
<rconan> what happens if I remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe?
<proq> <glitsj16> ertu_: locate flashplugin-nonfree first perhaps and add the found path in opera preferences (mine is at /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree)
<manpoole> how do i create a network between to ubuntu computers over wifi to share a printer?
<epiro> hello
<epiro> i was wondering where i can get professional and personal help for ubuntu?
<epiro> :)
<sergi> one question
<jtholmes> Mbear, havent used it in a while, birc  you put the  ip in the top field, and the login in another field and hit ok whatever
<sergi> mophant 64 bits?
<malik__> no, i dont like it this way... i like to a webserver sort of thing.. where users put requests, and other when they can come browse these requests, upload any response pdf files and the requester gets notified of the upload??
<sergi> exist?
<manpoole> /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<Pedrolito> so no one has an idea why I can't seek mp3s?
<malik__> hi all, Can anyone tell me a free open source  forum like software, where members of the forum can request and upload files for sharing purpose..??
<jtholmes> Mbear, ask in this channel maybe someone uses it often
<gene420> is it safe to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 ?? any thoughts?
<daveosociologist> I have a network printer, it has been recognized, drivers found, print status indicates jobs are being sent and completed but nothing is printing, no activity indicated on network. Ubuntu 9.04, Cannon Image Runner 2550, have a troubleshoot txt file.
<malik__> I like to have a webserver sort of thing.. where users put requests, and other when they can come browse these requests, upload any response pdf files and the requester gets notified of the upload??
<Mbear> jtholmes I only have a command line interface - is there an icon I can find somewhere for a GUI?
<sergi> hi
<ming> hello, everyone
<benchew> I just used ubuntu not long ago. How to upgrade 8.04 to 9.04
<sergi> mophant 64 bits please help me
<defrysk> epiro, http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<gene420> malik_: drupal or wordpress may meet your needs
<slade605> Hey all, trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix on my Eee 1000, from SD card, seems to pickup the boot device but just sits with a flashing cursor when I have it set to boot from it, any suggestions?
<ming> I have a problem on my Ubuntu desktop
<jtholmes> mbear let me download and see it should remember hold on
<Mbear> Thx
<Mbear> standing by
<malik__> thanks gene420 i have a look at them..
<Mbear> U want to PM?
<ming> I can't type 'd' in gnome-terminal
<sergi>  mophant 64 bits please help me
<klenz> hey im kinda new i just installed my nvidia drivers and it wont let me change to a higher resolution im running ubuntu 9.04
<ming> anyone who knows why?
<ming>  I can't type 'd' in gnome-termina
<sergi>  mophant 64 bits please help me
<ming> gnome-terminal
<sergi> I want install mophant 64 bits
<jtholmes> mbear   rdesktop -u USERID  IPaddr     ex:   rdesktop  -u mbear  192.168.1.200   should do it
<sergi> how can make?
<shiznebit> ming: try restarting your pc and running memtest ?
<gene420> ming what does it come up as.... I suspect a keyboard configuration error
<apparle> I am mibbit and I want to connect to #kubuntu but I am being redirected here..............how do I connect to #kubuntu
<ming> I have restart my computer
<ming> but it doesn't work
<daveosociologist> can anyone help with a network printer that won't print?
<klenz> anyone
<gene420> ming: does it work in gnome with text editor or office
 * grawity tries to resist asking "Is the printer on"
<ming> it works in other places
<Pici> apparle: Please try to join #kubuntu again
<frenzy_usa> daveosociologist: have you logged out and back in since installing the printer drivers?
<daveosociologist> printer is on and ubuntu has found it and found the drivers
<ming> except in the gnome-terminal
<daveosociologist> yes
<daveosociologist> print status even says it is printing and completing jobs
<Mbear> I am so impressed, jtholmes, sir  :)
<frenzy_usa> daveosociologist: does the printer give any indication that it is receiving the print jobs?
<bibo> buona sera, un consiglio.. ho installato ubuntu 8.10 mi consigliate di passare alla 9.04 o rimanere, quali sono i vantaggi?
<daveosociologist> frenzy: no jobs received on the printer side, no indications of any activity
<Pici> !it | bibo
<ubottu> bibo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<klenz> hey im kinda new i just installed my nvidia drivers and it wont let me change to a higher resolution im running ubuntu 9.04
<cratel> klenz: are you using nvidia-settings to try to change?
<daveosociologist> printer is on a windows network, all other machines print to it
<faborm> hi all... i have a problem in ubuntu 9.04 with intel GM965/GL960. The 3d acceleration doesn't work. Is there a solution to this problem?
<UbuntuX> HELP ON SETTING UP EXTERNAL MONITOR. hello! I'm using xubuntu 9.04 on a Thinkpad R51. Anybody knows how to switch my laptop display to an external monitor?
<apparle> Pici: what did you do??
<Guest74097> fuck
<Mbear> OK, anyone, is there an easy way to attach a terminal command line toan icon, so it issues the command when I click the icon?  Thanks!
<dougl> oh
<arvind_khadri> !omg | Guest74097
<ubottu> Guest74097: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Pici> !language | Guest70981
<ubottu> Guest70981: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<daveosociologist> ubunutx: system--> preferences --> display
<daveosociologist> i have a troubleshooting file for this printer issue but i have no idea how to interpret it
<UbuntuX> daveosocialogist, thank you for your reply! I tried that and it only lists Screen1
<khensthoth> faborm: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 Read about Intel Graphic Cards. Scroll to slightly after the middle.
<proq> onoes, there are lol-police here
<qcjn2> hi, got wifi (don't work anymore, but thats ok) and cable on computer. Cable connection changed my LAN ip num. A) wan't to give the ip adress it had with wifi B) wna't to close or whatever to be sure there won't be any conflict wifi / cable ??
<qcjn2> close wfif
<manpoole> I need help setting up printer sharing.
<daveosociologist> ubuntux: did you ask it to "detect monitors"?
<faborm> khensthoth: ok thanks
<lang2k7> how do i change what module the kernel uses for my audio card?
<fujimoto> #ubuntu-de
<manpoole> first of all i do not have a home network setup yet just wifi
<manpoole> what would i need to do first?
<UbuntuX> daveosociologist: ahh...nope. I just plugged the monitor cable into the video port. how to detect monitor in Xubuntu?
<cdecarlo> besides the obvious, what's the distinction between a system group and a user group?
<daveosociologist> ubuntux: sorry... not sure on that.  maybe someone else can help here
<lang2k7> anyone here good with audio problems?
<mkasson> I'm interested in setting up a server that people can log into for a desktop (via freenx/nxserver for example) and have the environment be a limited but functional machine.
<mkasson> Limited as in they cant see other users, and they can only run the programs I have pre-allowed
<UbuntuX> daveosociologist: thank you very much. I will try to restart the computer and see if it can find my external LCD after re-boot.:-)
<mod34> irc://irc.hackthissite.org:+7000/
<dustyw> Anyone have any tips on fixing this error? "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated"  I have ubuntu-keyring installed, it's a fresh jaunty 64bit install, I have only one repository enabled which is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu.  I've tried fetching the key using gpg and adding it, but it doesn't help.  Yes, I did apt-get update and apt-key update, none helped.
<zhurai> dustyw, what are you trying to install, anyways?
<jtholmes> Mbear, there are so many neat programs in linux world
<mkasson> I was thinking freenx in a chroot jailkit, but apparently thats not so easy
<zhurai> and maybe your .gpg's are corrupted?
<dustyw> apache2, but it does that with every package, not just that one.
<lang2k7> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<dustyw> zhurai (and others): should I just wipe out /etc/apt/trusted.gpg and reinstall the key?
<lang2k7> how do i change that module?
<Brad777> Hello I have a quick question if i use -o force with mount to mount an ntfs partition that is marked to be in use will it hurt anything?
<frenzy_usa> mkasson: take a look at these projects. http://www.ltsp.org/ http://www.thinstation.org/ http://k12ltsp.org/contents.html
<Mbear> jtholmes you're right.  I am just discovering.  I want to invoke the remote desktop by clicking an icon - how do I do that?
<frenzy_usa> mkasson: their know as thin-client systems
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, thanks.  I've checked ltsp, so I know that's not it
<jtholmes> Mbear, not sure ask question in this channel
<astrobill> anyone else getting crashes after updating to ff3.03?
<ultras> i just moved from 8.04, to 9.04 and WOW. Is it just me or the Jaunty is BLAZING FAST comparing to 8.04?
<Mbear> jtholmes did that, no answer.  Not urgent though, I guess it must be possible
<cun35> ow r u all
<jatt> hi, is there a package resposible of writing the boot messages (not the ones from dmesg) in a log file?
<jatt> at boot time loading some module is failing
<cun35> I dont no
<daveosociologist> any ideas on why a network printer won'
<cun35> no
<apparle> Pici: Could you do that again...........adding exception.............sorry had a connection problem..................and could I PM you............
<daveosociologist> print
<cun35> cancel
<ultras> jatt: which boot messages?
<i3luefire> mkasson, i have been trying to do the same. if you get any good ideas pass them to me too
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, correct me if I'm wrong, but these look like they are for the client side.
<amartin83> hi all, i try to connect to my wireless WEP secured router by: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed key 11111, but i get this error: Error for wireless request "set encode" (8B2A) : set failed on device wlan0 ; invalid argument.  Does anyone knows how to handle this?
<mkasson> i3luefire, what have you tried?
<Raff1> hello
<cun35> hi
<jatt> ultras: ok, maybe init messages: for example:
<jatt> Loading apache .... [OK]
<jatt> or something like that
<jtholmes> Mbear, i can tell you later but in class right now
<cun35> u cheater!
<i3luefire> mkasson, i tried a couple of vnc clients.
<Mbear> OK jtholmes I won't disturb your class, thanks for all your help
<ultras> mkasson: you have invalid argument in that command. on private, i'll help you.
<i3luefire> they suk
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, don't need a diskless station.  Picture gotomypc or pcanywhere into a virtual machine or chroot jailkit
<lang2k7> Can anyone tell me how to change the kernel module for my soundcard?
<Raff1> Can anyone help me with partitioning during my ubuntu installation? I dont know how many partitions i will need and how large
<mkasson> ultras, invalid argument?
<gabuntu> hello! does anybody knows how to handle cue+mp3 files in rhythmbox?
<ultras> mkasson: private
<clement> slt
<Pici> apparle: Try again, and sure, anytime.
<i3luefire> ultras, i would like to be in on that convo
<lang2k7> no-one?
<Dragnslcr> Raff1: I think the general recommendation is 3 partitions, 1 for the system, 1 for home directories, and 1 for swap
<jf812> hi
<g0th> hi
<Dragnslcr> Raff1: how big is the disk, and how much RAM do you have?
<toyo|desk> can anyone tell me how to manually run a fsck...on boot it tried to but it dies with status 1
<otari> hello guys.. i am realy new to linux.. and wondered how could i join my Active Directory With Linux.. as i read its posbile
<g0th> When I playback a movie with mplayer and I pause it and resume later then it very often happens that I get the following messages:
<g0th> AO: [pulse] pa_stream_get_latency() failed: Connection terminated% 38 6 49%
<g0th> AO: [pulse] pa_stream_write() failed: Connection terminated%  2.3% 38 6 49%
<otari> i followed some manuals online and now i am doing something like this;
<g0th> there seems to be a serious problem with pulseaudio since ubuntu jaunty
<g0th> I followed the instructions on the website but it didn't help
<otari> Improper format of Kerberos configuration file while initializing Kerberos 5 library
<otari> can someone help me?
<Raff1> Ah. What kind of partition must the partitions be? And how big should the system partition be? I know the swap partition should be 1,5 Gb, since i got around 800 MB RAM
<g0th> I also edited the configuration file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<elad`> What's the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile?
<Raff1> i have 40 gig total
<g0th> nothing helped
<g0th> what is going on?
<g0th> is there a way to turn pulseaudio off?
<g0th> it seems to be broken
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, any other ideas?  its not really the client, its really about the server side.
<otari> does anybody now it?
<defrysk> g0th, uninstall it
<RIV_ERA> ciao a tutti
<RIV_ERA> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Aeolien> Hi! I'm running the Server edition, and I just installed a wireless card. How do I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<Dragnslcr> Raff1: yeah, 1.5 GB for swap should be good
<glitsj16> g0th: have you seen http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html yet ?
<theclaw> hi
<{g}> Hey People! When I tab-complete a file with an @ in the name, bash esc\@pes the @. Why that?
<theclaw> alt+tab doesn't work in jaunty with compiz disabled?
<theclaw> tried it on two different machines
<daveosociologist> anyone a netowork printing expert?
<sphex> hey. I just installed ubuntu on a new computer, and so far everything's working fine. but I don't know how to use my TV-out (on a radeon 9600). right now I see the same thing on my TV as my main monitor, except when playing something with totem; it just shows a black rectangle instead.
<Dragnslcr> {g}: probably because @ is a special character in bash, so it needs to be escaped to get a literal @
<gene420> daveosociologist what kinda of printer is it
<{g}> Dragnslcr: whats special about the @?
<mkasson> Aeolien, what's ifconfig give you?
<frenzy_usa> mkasson: the projects i mentioned supply the server and client. You can use any computer as the client.
<g0th> glitsj16: no but I quickly read through it and there wasnt much new information
<g0th> I will simply remove pulseaudio
<g0th> is that a problem for something?
<darkham> who with Ati radeon 9x series and jaunty?
<g0th> ie. do I need pulseaudio for anything?
<lordlucan> Will the latest version of ubuntu (9.04) allow me to delete files from an NTFS formatted drive? Please help :)
<tuga3d> hi all
<ewsubach> hi: I'm looking for emacs that loads right in the terminal....does such a thing exist?
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, trying to recall the reason LTSP wouldn't work for me.  IIRC its because its for over lan not inet?
<glitsj16> g0th: shouldn't be a problem no, just remember to change the system sound prefs to your preference, it could be using pulse somewhere still
<tuga3d> my trash bin in panel doesn't point to the right place :(
<frenzy_usa> mkasson: you want over the internet access not local network?
<g0th> ok
<g0th> another question
<justeco> OK I have a problem that has now been in every version of Ubuntu I have tried.  I think it must be a gnome/nautalis bug or something related, but I am amazed it hasn't been fixed yet...
<Raff1> So my problem is deciding the size of the system and home partition (with around 40 Gig total). And only the system partition shold have mounting point..?
<Turtle__> hello my friends
<g0th> is there a solution already for the following bug:
<g0th> pam_mount(pam_mount.c:100): unknown pam_mount option "use_first_pass"
<Simkin> hey guys, quick question
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, yes I want certain people to be able to log in over the internet
<Simkin> when i use alt+mouse to move a window i can't move it psat the top of the screen
<apparle> Pici: are you there why are u not replying to the PM
<Simkin> because ui'm using it on the eee pc i *Need* to be able to do this.
<Dragnslcr> Raff1: 5 GB might be enough for the system partition. I usually go with 20+ GB, but I have larger disks
<Simkin> anyone know how to change this behaviour?
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, again, sort of like gotomypc or pcanywhere or citrix, etc
<glitsj16> g0th: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-pulse-audio-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html (should be similar for jaunty)
<lordlucan> Will the latest version of ubuntu (9.04) allow me to delete files from an NTFS formatted drive? Please help :)
<justeco> If I create a remote connection via FTP or SSH to my other machine, and attempt to copy more than a small number of files, the copy operation never copies all the files.  It acts like it is, but it always only copies some of them.  WHat gives?
<Dragnslcr> Raff1: the 5 GB partition would mount to /, and the ~35 GB partition would mount to /home
<Lazermann> anyone knows what package in synaptic will contain slmodem?
<Raff1> ah, thank you :)
<gene420> daveosociologist what kinda of printer is it
<lordlucan> Will the latest version of ubuntu (9.04) allow me to delete files from an NTFS formatted drive? Please help :)
<allowoverride> hi
<Simkin> lordlucan: yes
<e1luca> Q: can I write a Ubuntu 9.04 iso to a DVD if I don't have a CD blank available?
<daveosociologist> gene420: Cannon 2550 Image Runner
<lordlucan> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tuga3d> lordlucan: yep
<ewsubach> Lazermann: sl-modem-daemon
<erUSUL> lordlucan: support for that has been in ubuntu for a long time
<qcjn2> to change my LAN ip adress, is it "ifconfig 192. etc" ?
<daveosociologist> gene420: drivers are loaded, it tells me it is printing and completing jobs, nothing happens on printer end
<darkham> who with Ati radeon 9x series and jaunty?
<frenzy_usa> mkasson: Other than freenx, I don't know what other program to try.  Never used anything other than ssh over the internet.
<tuga3d> help please, my trash bin is pointing to the weong directory, where do i change?
<allowoverride> quick question, how do i convert a wmv video from a webcam to .dv format? im not too good with video editing... i have loaded a few progs, like kino, unable to PAL or NSTsomething format.  any suggestions?
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, how is the printer connected to network? shared on a windows box or ip?
<defrysk> allowoverride, ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, yeah, freenx is great, but I can't get it to run in a jail.  and the dev is kinda non-responsive
<allowoverride> defrysk: i took the video with a web cam. does that matter?
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: access point is through a windows machine but it has an IP
<cratel> allowoverride: mencoder
<defrysk> allowoverride, nope
<glitsj16> Lazermann: if you have apt-file package, you could do a "apt-file search slmodem" and find sl-modem-daemon ... really usefull extra the apt-file package
<allowoverride> i can pull those with apt-get, correct?
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, attached direct to the AP?  check that all ip settings, subnet etc are the same?
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: on the other windows machine it is listed as Cannon on COM19the name of our front computer)
<mkasson> frenzy_usa, there's a guy who's active on a branch, but I thought maybe someone could recommend a existing solution
<defrysk> ou can, but you need some cli skills to handle ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, if it's finding the printer as a shared device from windows make sure the host machine has a user and pass the same as the liinux user
<[4-tea-2]> gnome-do is nice. Anybody know how to make it work with beagle?
<gene420> daveosociologist: could you add the printer in the same fashion smb share printer
<allowoverride> ic
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, if the printer has an IP you shoudl be able to install it direct and avoid the windows box entirely
<hett> hey, guys, can anyone help me with this networking problem?
<lianimator> evolution no longer saves my sent emails in Sent folder... why is that?
<daveosociologist> BCampbell: yeah, ubuntu detected an IP and is using it
<allowoverride> defrysk: good link to those cmdline skills i need ? for fmpeg and dvdauthor
<hett> I've two connections on my laptop, one is wireless and another is wired
<allowoverride> well documented?
<allowoverride> link?
<fujimoto> #ubuntu-de
<defrysk> allowoverride, i wrote something about this a while ago, let me find the url
<SN0WB4LL> ibai: ask here
<masterjail> hi, does exist any command to show all the groups and their users??
<hett> when I'm turning on my wired network (wich has another subnet IP) my inet is screwing up
<Ibai> hi!
<hett> hey? anyone?
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, is the driver the latest from the manufacturer or included on cd?  make sure it's the proper for ubuntu and printer
<SN0WB4LL> !hello | ibai
<ubottu> ibai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Raff1> Ah.. Should system partition be primary(?), home partition be logical(?) and .. what shold swap partition be?
<ertu_> trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added it's /usr/lib path to opera's preferences.  still no luck, any ideas?
<_akahige_> I cannot access my Jaunty desktop via ftp. from a local terminal, no problem. but remote is a no go. it used to work when this was a hardy system, but no more and I'm lost. any ideas?
<allowoverride> how about clive? anyone use this video grabber?
<allowoverride> comparables?
<Ibai> Im triying to setup a Local wifi network with a Vista laptot and a Ubuntu pc
<Ibai> in a easyway Im quite newby!
<hett> guys, can anyone help me with this wired and wireless network conflict?????
<defrysk> allowoverride, http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2006/12/01/avi-to-dvd-with-ffmpeg-and-dvdauthor/ ignore the script, its crap
<jalen> Hett, how is it a conflict?
<hett> jalen, I'm connected through wireless network to my wlan, k?
<jalen> hett, ok.. then you wont need to use your wired one
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: ubuntu found the driver just yesterday. not sure where that auto search looks but i expect it is the latest driver. IP and Gateway are different on printer. Location is accurate in printer properties but device URI seems funny.
<Jakal> Can someone help me? I am trying to set my screen resolution to 1360x768. but eah time i do the screen gets garbled then goes blank. this is the resolution of my hd tv. anyone know how to fix it?
<glitsj16> allowoverride: there's a package called winff, which is a GUI frontend to ffmpeg, that should be able to convert wmv to dv
<hett> jalen, when I'm turning my wired network on, my inet is screwing up
<hett> jalen, it's just not working
<moz44> Slart: do you know where is Squid default cache directory in Ubuntu?
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: would it help to set the device URI to the gateway address?
<Guest041yea> hi
<masterjail> hi, does exist any command to show all the groups and their users??
<hett> jalen, I'm still having access to my local area network by wireless but not to inet
<Guest041yea> how do i get lunix on PS3?
<jalen> hett, why would you need your wired connection if you are using your wireless?
<xFlux> I am trying to install 8.04LTS to a Dell R710 server with 72G of ram - Right after the selection of the install it errors out with a "Cannot find a memory map PANIC" error.  Can anyone recommend a switch to flag?
<Guest041yea> this may help some linux FAQ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<moz44> does anybody know where is Squid default cache directory in Ubuntu?
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, you mean ubuntu finds the printer on a different ip than the windows box?  it needs to be the same.  can you open a status page in a browser if you use http://ip.of.printer?
<dragoon> I've read the docs, but I'm still coming up blank. If my second PPA is at https://launchpad.net/~a.kurtz/+archive/brackup, what should the dput line for incoming be? I thought ~akurtz/brackup/ubuntu but apparently not
<Guest041yea> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0 is a Lunix FAQ video
<xtremist> hello!
<jimcooncat> is there a package I can install that will give me a gpg-signed personal repository on my LAN?
<xtremist> im new on this chat
<moz44> guys, do you know where Squid caches web resources, what directory?
<allowoverride> thanks glitsj16
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: IP in ubuntu is the same as on the printer. The Gateway on the printer is different from the IP. Gateway is the IP of the main office computer that all other machines route to printer through
<hett> jalen, I need it, to connect to another computer, but I can't connect that workstation to my wireless
<lawbreaker13> germany IRC chat???????????????????????
<xtremist> i am from romania
<allowoverride> screen moves soooo fast in here lol
<Guest041yea> lalalaala
<zhurai> <xFlux> I am trying to install 8.04LTS to a Dell R710 server with 72G of ram - Right after the selection of the install it errors out with a "Cannot find a memory map PANIC" error.  Can anyone recommend a switch to flag?  <-- ... did you try using the alternate cd?
<lawbreaker13> where is germany IRC CHAT?
<sgallagh> ikonia: ping
<xFlux> zhurai:  I did not, but I will now
<allowoverride> glitsj16: do i grab that from apt-get? unsupported?
<rakudave> !de | lawbreaker13
<ubottu> lawbreaker13: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Guest041yea> is over 90
<ertu_> trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added it's /usr/lib path to opera's preferences.  still no luck, any ideas?
<jalen> hett, as in you need it isolated from the internet? but still need a connection to your computer?
<Guest041yea> rrofl
<jimcooncat> hi, xtremist, ask support questions here, for other things chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, does only printing route through that AP or does all traffic go thru it? i'm thinking the gateway needs to be the same everywhere
<allowoverride> glitsj16: do i grab that from apt-get? or elsewhere
<darkham> who with Ati radeon 9x series and jaunty?
<glitsj16> allowoverride: it's in the regular repo for jaunty, if on intrepid, i know another repo if you need that
<hett> jalen, right! I need my laptop to be connect to my wireless (and inet) and also lan connection to this goddammed workstation
<gartral1> how do i check my external ip through the terminal?
<glitsj16> allowoverride: "sudo apt-get install winff" if you are on jaunty ...
<allowoverride> not on either, 8.04
<allowoverride> wheres the repo?
<losher> !ro | xtremist
<ubottu> xtremist: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<allowoverride> so i can add it
<darkham> who with Ati radeon 9x series and jaunty?
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal in my ubuntu9.10 but it works in other gnome editors, does anyone can tell me why?
<glitsj16> allowoverride: let me check my sources list ..
<allowoverride> cringes everytime i add a repo lol
<allowoverride> glitsj16: tanks.. :)
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: I am a little unsure on how exactly this network is organized. THe printer is installed on the front computer and print traffic goes through there butwe have a router and all other network traffic goes through there unless it is just file shares
<losher> ming: a gnome-terminal with a lisp. Now I've seen everything...
<rroblak> how do I determine my current locale/character set?
<jalen> hett, can you just give the isolated workstation a wired connection, then by setting up a static IP, not give it a default route, so it doesnt get internet access?
<Guest46126> hello
<darkham> who with Ati radeon 9x series and jaunty?
<manpoole> can i use CUPS with my pockectpc running windows?
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, so the printer IS connected to a windows box and NOT directly to the AP?  I'm confused please set me straight
<hett> jalen, I don't need inet on that workstation
<hett> jalen, I just need to connect it to my laptop
<jalen> hett, if you give it a static IP, and no default gateway, it wont have internet, but all of your computers will have access to it
<Zaid> hi everyone
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: that is the odd part. the printer is hooked up directly to the router but all the windows machines get to it through the front computer
<Zaid> i've just installed monodevelop and i can't see where is the GUI designer anyone can help please ?
<mercutio22> compiz animations are choppy here after the jaunty upgrade. Anyone else experiencing it?
<glitsj16> allowoverride: http://code.google.com/p/winff/wiki/UbuntuInstallation has instructions for hardy
<Raff1> What should I set the mount point for the swap-partition?
<allowoverride> tanks :)
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal in my ubuntu9.10 but it works in other gnome editors, does anyone can tell me why?
<allowoverride> thank you all, i will start there.. l8
<frenzy_usa> raff1: swap does not get a mount point
<jalen> hett, or are you not wanting to go that route?
<glitsj16> allowoverride: you're welcome, hope it works out well
<newbie25> ciao
<Raff1> ah, ty
<newbie25> list
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, then most likey, the front machine has it shared out to the workgroup.  But the ubuntu found it on the IP from the router.  I would think you will need to remove this install and reinstall it as a smb setup
<hett> jalen, right, but when on my laptop I'm enabling wired connection, my internet connection through wireless network is sucking
<Zaid> please
<SandGorgon> ming: you have probably attached "s" to be a shortcut in gnome terminal. check in the profiles/keybindings
<Stinger> hi guys, anyone have experience with mc (midnight commander) and connecting to ftp site using proxy server?
<lianimator> the fault of vbox? ubuntu? or nvidia? http://imagebin.org/47403
<allowoverride> on and what is medibuntu.list for?
<allowoverride> oh
<allowoverride> i mean
<jalen> hett, is there a specific reason you want that station isolated from all others, or is it just that you dont want it to have 'net access?
<daveosociologist> bcampbell: thanks a bunch. i will try this and see how it comes out!
<allowoverride> new to Yet Another Package Manager...
<gartral1> how do i check my external ip through the terminal?
<BCampbell> daveosociologist, best of luck!
<Raff1> But I get a warning that the partition I intended to be the swap-partition dont have a mount point, and that the partition in question not will be used at all, due that. :-S
<hett> jalen, I just need to connect that station to my laptop, that's all
<hett> jalen, I'm going to use that via remote desktop
<martinG> hola
<allowoverride> nvermind, i got it thanks l8
<jalen> hett, aha, so you want the wired speed so that its more responsive...
<ertu_> trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added `locate flashplugin-nonfree`'s result to opera's plugin path.  still no luck, any ideas?
<hett> jalen, k, you can say that :)
<jimcooncat> Stinger: if you use CurlFtpFS you could use it for mc or any other file manager, or command line use
<jalen> hett, try just assigning IPs and netmasks - if there is no gateway assigned, it may work better
<jalen> hett, and if not, come back and chat again :D
<disturbedphaeton> hi there
<hett> jalen, yep, thanks, will try!
<Jakal> Can someone help me? I am trying to set my screen resolution to 1360x768. but eah time i do the screen gets garbled then goes blank. this is the resolution of my hd tv. anyone know how to fix it?
<[_FireSoul_]> hi disturbedphaeton
<disturbedphaeton> i have a question
<[_FireSoul_]> fire it
<disturbedphaeton> is there an opportunity that ati 8.05 or 8.10 drivers work on k/ubuntu 9.04?
<Cortney> Hello
<Sirisian|Work> my unix-fu is weak. I have two files. What's the command to order the lines in them in alphabetical order? Then what's the command to do a diff between the two files by line?
<Travis-42> Is there any way to increase the speed with which nautilus opens?  It takes about 10 seconds when it hasn't been open for a while.
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal in my ubuntu9.10 but it works in other gnome editors, does anyone can tell me why?
<[_FireSoul_]> they must definitely work.. an upgrade doesnt change the compatibility
<zhurai> Sirisian|Work> my unix-fu is weak. I have two files. What's the command to order the lines in them in alphabetical order? Then what's the command to do a diff between the two files by line? <-- sort?
<frostburn> Travis-42, are you using any swap memory?
<Sirisian|Work> zhurai, is sort a command?
<Cortney> Can anyone suggest a linux compatible web cam?
<Pici> Sirisian|Work: sort and diff
<zhurai> Sirisian|Work, yes
<fokitol> hi
<Sirisian|Work> oh cool thanks
<disturbedphaeton> because the last 9.5 drivers doesnt work on my video card
<fujimoto> hello we can delete firefox from my pc can me help pls
<zhurai> man sort
<Travis-42> frostburn: according to the System Monitor.  I am using 1.5GiB of 2.7GiB of Memory and 740MiB of 3.7GiB of Swap
<zhurai> NAME:      sort - sort lines of text files
<zhurai> maybe you are looking for that kinda thing? o/
<fokitol> I'm looking for simple software to mix tunes live. Something with a cross fader for example.
<RIV_ERA> ciao a tutti
<[_FireSoul_]> oh! can any one attend to disturbedphaeton
<cratel> how do I get tracker to index my thunderbird emails? Intrepid 8.10.
<_akahige_> is there an obvious reason why I can't connect remote machines to a properly set up ftp server (on a jaunty desktop)...?
<LordIllpalazo> can i place in gnome a pannel on the left or right side of the screen?
<frostburn> Travis-42, it's probably paging to disk, you can change your swappiness and it may improve your performance, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Performance%20tuning%20with%20%27%27swappiness%27%27
<glitsj16> Sirisian|Work: after sorting, use the diff /path/to/file1 /path/to/file2 command (or install a GUI diff viewer like meld)
<fokitol> way too many questions here! Lets answere mine first :-P
<b|ab|a> hi all! i still confuse to install compiz themes i've been download. how to apply the themes?
<cratel> fokitol: idjc? mixxx?
<maginot> on cups when you print a file who converts the file to ps to be sent to printer?
<fokitol> cratel, you rock! thanks!
<fujimoto> we can i delete software from my pc
<deniz> how do I make my GNOME panels be spherical and black?
<mindframe-> does trackerd update the locate database?
<Sirisian|Work> glitsj16, I'm in the server version. :P It worked :P
<mkasson> need to add my windows partition in fstab.  I have "/dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2 fuseblk"and the mount point exists.  what am I missing?
<erUSUL> maginot: depends on filtype i guess but ghostscript
<Travis-42> frostburn: thanks, I'll look into it
<glitsj16> Sirisian|Work: nice :)
<fujimoto> #ubuntu-jp
<cratel> fujimoto: easiest way to remove software is to use synaptic.
<zsakr> i wish i knew why ubuntu recognizes my sd card only occasionally, whereas windows recognizes it 100% of the time
<zsakr> any ideas?
<frostburn> Travis-42, also if you have lots of files in that directory, it may try to create thumbnails and other things, you can disable that, but i don't recall where
<maginot> erUSUL, so ... its   [ pdf file -> cups -> gs filter -> printer ?
<jesus__> i have a problem with internet
<first2di3> How do I use GParted to resize my NTFS (Windows XP Install) partition so I can add to my Ubuntu partition? I booted the LiveCD but it doesnt let me resize the NTFS partition
<zsakr> ???????????????//
<baratman1> hi room
<usersam> can someone tell me the ip of a online proxy server that I can use on port 80? I cannot use google to look it up myself cos port 80 is not working here...
<disturbedphaeton> somebody knows if ati 8.05 or 8.10 can work on k/ubuntu 9.04?
<baratman1> need help with jaunty.... keeps freezing
<erUSUL> maginot: yep
<jesus__>  i can't connect it if i tuen on the router after begin the session
<abuchbinder> If I want to nerd-rage about the fact that tor was disincluded from Jaunty at the last minute without so much as a by-your-leave in the release notes, is there anything I can do above and beyond opening yet another bug against "Ubuntu release notes"?
<maginot> erUSUL,  so its not even converted to ps ?
<baratman1> has anyone had problems with freezes since you upgraded to jaunty?
<Cortney> ?
<darkjackaho> hi there, can i know if there are realy benefits using version 64bit???
<Simkin> darkjackaho: there are many benefits.
<erUSUL> maginot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Unix_Printing_System#Filter_system
<jalen> darkjackaho, if you have over 3.5GBs RAM for one
<darkjackaho> hi Simkin
<Hodapp> Simkin: What sort of benefits?
<Simkin> darkjackaho: you can address more memory
<abuchbinder> baratman1: I've had problems with freezes *before* I upgraded... Is there anything in the syslog from right before the crash?
<[_FireSoul_]> darkjackaho, i guess 64 bit and 32 bit are the architecture dependent
<Stinger> daftykins if you have software to really use it and you have a LOT of RAM like 8 16 32 GB ..
<Simkin> darkjackaho: and many video related functions will be faster
<cratel> darkjackaho: I suppose there are as many opinions out there as people but I switched back from 64 bit to 32 bit. Too many compatibility problems and I could see almost no performance benefit.
<Simkin> darkjackaho: like converting videos etc.
<Simkin> cratel: when?
<baratman1> abuchbinder no, the screen just freezes... mouse works but everything else hangs
<Simkin> cratel: in the last year i found all compat problems have melted away.
<darkjackaho> I have a E6750, 2*1gb 800mhz dualchannel, moth 1330mhz
<Simkin> cratel: the only one i really had was with flash player...
<cratel> Simkin: I ran 64 bit hardy then switched to 32 bit Intrepid.
<Hodapp> Simkin: Those are actually going to be just about the same speed for 99% of the time, because the instructions in 32-bit x86 and x86_64 are basically all operating on the same size of data.
<Raff1> kthxbai
<shiznebit> can anyone here view full epsiodes from nbc.com ? do they even work ?
<kixs> how do you interpret /proc/loadavg
<abuchbinder> baratman1: Okay. When that happens, can you switch to another VT, e.g., by CTRL-ALT-F2?
<Simkin> Hodapp: it's been shown that video conversions run about 20% faster on the same process in 64 bit.
<kixs> I thought it was just a percent but its now like 2.3
<baratman1> no
<baratman1> all blocked
<abuchbinder> kixs: It's the average number of processes waiting to run over an interval.
<Hodapp> Simkin: I don't care what's been shown unless the source code is in front of me.
<Hodapp> Simkin: I do care, however, that I have read in detail about the instruction set and registers of both architectures.
<abuchbinder> kixs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)#Unix-style_load_calculation
<darkjackaho> not all applications run on 64bit, true??
<Simkin> Hodapp: so you'll trst your best guess over practical tests?
<Simkin> Hodapp: ok :)
<kansan> i have 4 gigs of ram and am running hardy lts 32bit.  apparently ubuntu can only see 3gb of ram.  how can i easily fix this?
<jimcooncat> is there a package I can install that will give me a gpg-signed personal repository on my LAN?
<Hodapp> Simkin: I will trust practical tests when the source code is in front of me.
<pedrodh> Hi. I'm having trouble getting my ATI card to work on 9.04, I've installed the drivers from the binary provided from AMD, but when I reboot it fails and now i can't use neither the proprietary nor the open source driver
<baratman1> abuchbinder i cannot do anything else... keyboard will not rspond
<cratel> darkjackaho: you can get most 32 bit apps to run in 64 bit with getlibs and the ia32 library
<cratel> darkjackaho: that is they run 32 bit on a 64 bit OS.
<Hodapp> Simkin: As it happens, I've done practical tests too, and interestingly they line up with exactly what one would predict if, instead of just reaidng marketing hype, you look at the architectures.
<Simkin> there is no really good reason not to use 64bit anymore.
<darkjackaho> so may it's better 32bits.
<Hodapp> darkjackaho: I am on 64-bit and the only things that have given me trouble are Flash and possibly Java.
<Chr|s> same here
<Hodapp> Java seems to be sorted out.
<Simkin> Hodapp: i do not beleive you because that contradicts the results of my tests.
<darkjackaho> now i go dinner, see u then... thankyou all
<cratel> darkjackaho: if you are a newbie I'd say 32 bit. If you aren't afraid of a few glitches and building your own software and you use standard stuff, go 64 bit.
<Hodapp> Simkin: Show me tests and show me source code.
<picklesworth> Hey, anyone know how I can make Nautilus forget where it positions icons on the desktop? Right now when I mount new volumes they appear in the /weirdest/ places on my desktop, where I had positioned them before :/
<Simkin> why does the source code matter.
<Simkin> use transcode to convert video in 32 bit
<kixs> abuchbinder thxs
<Simkin> then switch to 64bit partition and do it again
<gordonjcp> Hodapp: to be fair, Flash and Java aren't exactly a bundle of joy in 32-bit either ;-)
<Simkin> 64bit is faster.
<Hodapp> gordonjcp: You make a good point.
<abuchbinder> baratman1: Try installing dontzip to enable CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to restart X. http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=335
<abuchbinder> baratman1: Also, when it's frozen, can you ping it from another machine?
<gordonjcp> 64-bit has no real advantage, unless you have more than 4GB of RAM
<baratman1> abuchbinder havent tried to ping it...
<Hodapp> Simkin: The source code matters because then I can eliminate other factors that would make 64-bit faster that have nothing to do with 64-bit - like code that is written like shit for 32-bit but is good for 64-bit.
<ming> I can't type lettle 's' in gnome-terminal but I can type it in other gnome editors, anyone can tell me why?
<yuci308> hello everybody
<abuchbinder> baratman1: Having been dealing with my own hard-freeze problem (since Hardy!), I strongly recommend trying to ping it from another host. This will tell you if the whole thing is frozen, or if it's just X becoming unresponsive.
<yuci308> i have a problem
<Simkin> Hodapp: if you say so
<eurythmia> can anyone recommend a good radio streaming service like last.fm that I can use in canada? I'd subscribe for last.fm, but they won't even take my credit card, pandora's also US only  :/
<baratman1> abuchbinder: will do, but I think X got screwed up when upgrading
<yuci308> can anyone help me
<baratman1> thanks a lot
<abuchbinder> eurythmia: playlist.com?
<frenzy_usa> yuci308: can't help if you don't tell us your problem
<yuci308> ok
<cratel> how do I get tracker to index my thunderbird emails? Intrepid 8.10.
<Hodapp> gordonjcp: I don't much like that a full-screen flash video that's just being scaled from a pretty low resolution up to 1440x900 can bring an Athlon64 to its knees.
<pedrodh> anyone help please?
<yuci308> i have ubuntu 9.04
<ming> I can't type lettle 's' in gnome-terminal but I can type it in other gnome editors, anyone can tell me why?
<yuci308> and setup flash player
<eurythmia> abuchbinder, playlist.com crashes firefox :/
<abuchbinder> eurythmia: Bummer. Have you tried it in epiphany?
<fokitol> how do I contol sound on 9.04 ( ie. jack, alsa, )? what program do I have to install to connect mixxx to sound output?
<eurythmia> abuchbinder, maybe I should be on #kubuntu ;)
<yuci308> i dont see flash videos
<fokitol> yuci308: does youtube work?
<shadeslayer> can i log my temps to a file?? specifically my GPU temp
<yuci308> no
<yuci308> not work
<yuci308> video.google.com not work
<abuchbinder> eurythmia: Anywhere.fm?
<shadeslayer> !sound > fokitol
<ubottu> fokitol, please see my private message
<Hodapp> I get to go through some other weird-architecture fun with the iBook G3 I just got for very cheap
<abuchbinder> eurythmia: deezer.com?
<meuserj> does anyone here know of an easy way to get a listing of leaf packages (packages which nothing is dependent on)?
<stephan> fokitol: mixxx, did you use the output options in the perference  ?
<abuchbinder> meuserj: deborphan
<gartral1> mhhh... dbus-daemon is stuck....
<abuchbinder> meuserj: But make sure you understand what you're doing; by default, it just looks for libraries, but you can have it get rid of extra -doc, -dev, -dbg, -common, etc. packages.
<momo> fokitol, perhaps pavucontrol
<ming> I can't type lettle 's' in gnome-terminal but I can type it in other gnome editors, anyone can tell me why?
<erUSUL> meuserj: deborphan
<mbeierl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral1> dbus-daemon, python, and trackerd are stuck, peaking my cpu...
<gene420> whats a good video editing program
<erUSUL> !info deborphan | meuserj
<ubottu> meuserj: deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.27 (jaunty), package size 80 kB, installed size 472 kB
<abuchbinder> shadeslayer: Run "sensors" every so often and log it to a file.
<gordonjcp> gene420: kdenlive seems quite good
<usersam> i like kdenlive
<cratel> gene420: cinelerra is powerful and not the easiest to use maybe.
<fokitol> I have sound api ALSA in mixxx
<gene420> thanks gordon need something to edit mp4 video survillance footage
<usersam> the best of what is out there..
<lawbreaker13> http://partners.webmasterplan.com/click.asp?ref=488225&site=6086&type=b6&bnb=6
<meuserj> abuchbinder, erUSUL: actually, I'm not wanting to use it to clean out packages, I'm wanting to get a list of leaf packages to duplicate the package selection between two machines... if I do it with dpkg --set/get-selections, all of the packages will be flagged as manually installed, and I don't want that.
<yuci308> fokitol: can you help me
<Guest70981> I accidentaly deleted linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic from usr/src, how can i get it back
<gordonjcp> gene420: you may find you need to convert that to another format before you can edit reliably
<abuchbinder> shadeslayer: e.g., "while true; do sleep 5; date; date >> sensors.log; sensors >> sensors.log; done"
<erUSUL> meuserj: deborpahn outputs a list what yo do with it is up to you
<momo> Guest70981, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<eurythmia> abuchbinder, just curious, are you spitting out those results from google, or have you actually used them before?
<erUSUL> !clone | meuserj
<ubottu> meuserj: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abuchbinder> meuserj: Ah; I see.
<meuserj> erUSUL: ah, thanks
<abuchbinder> eurythmia: Well, I'd used playlist.com before, but the others, only briefly. I suppose I *am* just tossing out results from Google (well, Wikipedia) at this point.
<fokitol> yuci308: I searched for flash in package manager, and uninstalled everything ( the konqueror installer failed ). then I closed all browsers and installed everything again.
<P-Chan> Salve a tutti! :D
<eurythmia> abuchbinder, I appreciate the effort, but if that's what I'd wanted, I would do it myself. I'm looking for *recommended* services.
<eurythmia> :)
<fokitol> yuci308: I still cannot get comedycentral to play :-(
<gordonjcp> yuci308: did you install flashplugin-nonfree and restart firefox?
<wildc4rd> is there a keybind to switch workspaces inside the same desktop? (ubuntu 9.4)
<yuci308> yes
<abuchbinder> wildc4rd: CTRL-ALT-left arrow/right arrow.
<erUSUL> wildc4rd: crtl + alt + → ←
<wildc4rd> sorted, ty
<cuiller> yo
<gartral1> dbus-daemon stuck, what do i do!?!
<gartral1> how do i restart dbus?
<cuiller> nobody talks in there ?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<losher> meuserj: what difference does manually installed make?
<SpenserJ> Does anyone have some insight that they would mind sharing for setting up CAS?
<gartral1> dbus-daemon is stuck...... how do i restart it, this server has no reboot...
<in2rd> I'm unable to get the Gnome Bluetooth panel to find any devices on my UNR 9.04 install on a HP Mini 1030NR, bluetooth drivers seem to be picked up in dmesg
<gartral1> dbus-daemon is stuck...... how do i restart it, this server has no reboot... i really need this server up....
<abuchbinder> SpenserJ: Ah, I've just set it up myself.
<meuserj> losher: apt and aptitude will offer to uninstall automatically installed packages later when nothing depends on them.
<abuchbinder> SpenserJ: We're talking about the single-sign-on Apache auth plugin, right?
<KIAaze> hi, a friend of mine upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 but answered no when asked if he wanted to update grub. How can he easily update it afterwards?
<gartral1> dbus-daemon hung... google useless... system does not reboot, need to restart dbus...\
<ActionParsnip> !grub > KIAaze
<ubottu> KIAaze, please see my private message
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: Sort of.... I am needing to use single-sign-on for Drupal and Moodle... so we are looking to use CAS with LDAP authentication
<abuchbinder> SpenserJ: For the CAS package, go here. http://packages.debian.org/sid/libapache2-mod-auth-cas Download and install the package for your architecture.
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: Got a forum post about it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144181
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: I also need help on setting up the server though ;)
<glitsj16> gartral1: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart ?
<abuchbinder> glitsj16: That'll restart X as well, just so you know.
<abuchbinder> SpenserJ: I'm clueless about setting up the server; I just set up my local copy of Trac to use the client. Let me point you to the developers...
<armence> Hello all, is there a good free graphic design program available for ubuntu? Something along the lines of photoshop, though it does not need to be quite as complex as photoshop...
<glitsj16> abuchbinder: thanks for pointing that out, wasn't aware of it
<in2rd> I'm unable to get the Gnome Bluetooth panel to find any devices on my UNR 9.04 install on a HP Mini 1030NR, bluetooth drivers seem to be picked up in dmesg
<cratel> armence: gimp
<SpenserJ> armence: Check out Gimp
<erUSUL> armence: gimp
<abuchbinder> glitsj16: I don't know that for certain, but it did restart X when I tried to restart DBUS some time ago.
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: Oh, okay then :P Well thank you for the assistance! I am fairly clueless about setting up the CAS server, but i can get most of the stuff done.
<abz______> hi guys trying to get ltsp workng - when i boot up i get the error message (when taking it off of quiet splash) of checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0. It is. Kernel Panic - not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes.  Dumpring ftrace bufer: (ftrace buffer empty).  Has 256MB RAM - any ideas?
<yuci308> gordonjcp: I see videos but not play
<abuchbinder> SpenserJ: Here's information about setting up the LDAP backend for CAS. http://www.ja-sig.org/wiki/display/CASUM/LDAP
<samd> hey, i cannot right click on my desktop,, any ideas on how to fix this?
<armence> cratel, SpenserJ, erUSUL: Well, for once there seems to be agreement... Thanks guys...
<losher> meuserj: then somewhere there must be something tracking whether something was manually or automatically installed. You 'just' have to find & tweak it
<abuchbinder> SpenserJ: Remember, though, that the *clients* only need to know that they're signing on to CAS. It doesn't matter (to the client's configuration) which server backend you're using.
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: Thanks... been reading through that. I think I just have a version mismatch or something. Going to see if I can just start fresh
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: yeah, I know that too :D But any time I hit up http://server/cas, it freezes, however it should be forwarding to http://server:8080/cas/login
<SpenserJ> abuchbinder: Thanks for your help though! Back to reading documentation
<samd> hey, i cannot right click on my desktop,, any ideas on how to fix this?
<andacsi> help!
<andacsi> xubuntu login root
<andacsi> ?
<jimcooncat> where do I find docs on gpg signing a personal repository?
<losher> meuserj: Aha. /var/lib/apt/extended_states. Edit at your own risk....
<Rasa> I downloaded kubuntu 9.04 cd and when i tried to install it it gave me a screen where the letters were too big some 300*200 deal
<matrix__> hey is there any way to watch eurosport live on ubuntu
<pepperjack> matrix__: what is the format/website?
<abuchbinder> matrix__: If it's streaming on some site, you should be able to watch it with Flash, same as you would with Windows.
<andacsi> van itt magyar
<ly> could someone help a ubuntu newb with ndiswrapper?
<matrix__> dunno the format just want to watch eursport so i can see snooker live
<Guest70981> when I try to compile alsa module  I get this error make[1]: Makefile: No such file or directory
<abuchbinder> jimcooncat: Are you trying to sign packages for your PPA?
<losher> !hu | andacsi
<ubottu> andacsi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder: no, a simple repository on my LAN
<mercutio22> my system just crashed. I don't know whats happening, how can I commence to debug? Which log file should I look into for more details?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<andacsi> hello somebody speaks in Hungarian
<mercutio22> syslog shows many errors
<andacsi> somebody speaks in Hungarian
<andacsi> somebody speaks in Hungarian
<losher> !hu > andacsi
<ubottu> andacsi, please see my private message
<andacsi> somebody speaks in Hungarian
<abuchbinder> jimcooncat: The packages are signed when you build them, by dpkg-buildpackage. Are you trying to distribute .debs signed by your own key?
<mercutio22> I am suspecting pulseaudio is doing something wrong since the audio playback is choppy
<hrhkee> I need some help with my Dual Head and MGA G400 card - please -
<ly> i need help setting up a wireless usb device. I think I need to use ndiswrapper. any help would be great
<abuchbinder> mercutio22: I have that too, but I'm hoping it'll be fixed because I added myself to the pulse-rt group, so maybe it'll work when I log out and back in.
<Gabrys> ly: what kind of device do you have?
<meuserj> erUSUL: aptitude search worked like a charm, thanks.
<Gabrys> please supply lsusb output
<Tetracomm> I found that this channel is filled with numerous people and that so many conversations are taking place at once, pushing people's questions and answers up before they are seen. I created two channels to help with this situation. One for audio/video issues in Ubuntu, and the other for compatibility, do you want to see them?
<Gabrys> after inserting the device
<mercutio22> abuchbinder> are you using a realtime kernel?
<erUSUL> meuserj: no problem Xd i did not writte that factoid for ubottu though
<ly> linksys wusb54gc
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder: I'm using dpkg-scanpackages to modify configs of already-built packages. For example, my first one is just a custom /etc/network/interfaces file. I'll be using it to propogate stuff within my LAN.
<hrhkee> YES this room is too crowded
<hrhkee> I am going surfing for a smaller group
<erUSUL> Tetracomm: ubuntu-* namespace is controlled by the ubuntu irc channel. you will have to contact them and ask permission
<Gartral> crap, afternrestarting dbus-daemon, my server no longer believes it has a networking card
<erUSUL> Tetracomm: ubuntu irc council
<ly> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1737:0077 Linksys
<Tetracomm> erUSUL: Where do I contact them?
<kungpowza> the ubuntu jedi council
<Chamillionaire2> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hrhkee> will be back if I cannot find an answer....
<Gartral> crap, after restarting dbus-daemon, my server no longer believes it has a networking card
<erUSUL> Tetracomm: there is a mialing list and some of them are in #ubuntu-irc or/and #ubuntu-ops
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder:  maybe "gpg -abs -o Release.gpg Release" ?
<Gabrys> ly: before ndiswrapper, try rt2870
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<losher> Tetracomm: irc isn't the greatest way to find/offer support. I'm not sure the answer is more channels though
<Chamillionaire2> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gartral> crap, after restarting dbus-daemon, my server no longer believes it has a networking card, reeeeaaaaaaly need this back!
<abuchbinder> mercutio22: Nope, not a realtime kernel. Just the stock one.
<ly> Gabrys: I am really new at this could you walk me through what i need to do
<kungpowza> seek the ubuntu jedi council you will
<baz_work> everytime i logon i run an ssh -D script to start a proxy.... is there an applet or utility to cleanyl do this at startup and show whether it is running or not
<ly> i have no internet on the machine atm
<mercutio22> abuchbinder> did you log off and back in? How did it go?
<abuchbinder> jimcooncat: Ah, and you want to sign the Packages file?
<ertu_> have anyone had issues getting flash to work on opera and ubuntu 9.04?
<Gartral> !ot| kungpowza
<ubottu> kungpowza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<losher> Gartral: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart. At your own risk...
<coleys> baz_work: System > Preferences > Startup?
<Gartral> losher: why do you say that?
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder: exactly
<Chamillionaire2> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder: so I don't get a warning when I upgrade the clients
<ertu_> i'm trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added `locate flashplugin-nonfree`'s result to opera's plugin path.  still no luck, any ideas?
<losher> Gartral: because it might crash your machine & cause a reboot. Just so you know...
<frostburn> baz_work, .bash_rc .bash_profile would suit your needs, you may also want to check out system > pref > startup applications
<abuchbinder> jimcooncat: If it's just a detached signature, then making one yourself should do it... I'm looking for a bit of policy that actually states that, though.
<baz_work> thanks guys
<Gabrys> ly: go to your package manager, search for rt2870
<kungpowza> ubottu: yes dear
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes dear
<Gartral> losher: crash, yes, reboot, impossible, the machine has not power-conrolls
<Gabrys> ly: install as much as you have there
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder: yes. I'm looking at Debian's SecureApt page, but I'm a bit lost
<Gartral> losher: controls
<losher> Gartral: whatever...
<baz_work> is there a way to have an ssh -D running *without* having the terminal window open?
<Chamillionaire2> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gabrys> ly: unplug the device, wait 2 seconds, plug it again in, run dmesg see what it states about the card
<Bineagle> haw i can uninstall firestarter and after uninstall is the firewall included in the linux kernel will be desactivated?
<glitsj16> Chamillionaire2: "sudo apt-get install libgnome-desktop-2-7" should cover that, the error message says it is missing this
<Gabrys> ly: if you're lucky, you're done :)
<lewis_> what should i type to access usb devices?
<erUSUL> baz_work: use screen a detach it
<abuchbinder> mercutio22: No, not yet. I will in just a sec.
<erUSUL> !screen | baz_work
<ubottu> baz_work: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<mrsnazz> Hello; The "on screen keys" on my ibm x41 laptop stopped working after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04. I get no codes when i press them using xev... any suggestions where to start looking for troubleshooting?
<mercutio22> abuchbinder> tell me how it went when you are done plz
<baz_work> erUSUL, ah yes, good 'ol screen
<phreck> how do i stop a wifi connection from automatically connect?
<ly> Gabrys: doesnt find it. im using 9.04
<dassouki> how can i disable bluetooth at startup ? and how can i edit my mouse buttons (my back - next buttons are acting as scroll horizontal)
<losher> baz_work: probably not. ssh is designed primarily for interactive work...
<Gabrys> run dmesg (in terminal) just after re-plugging the device anyway and report to us what it states about the card
<Bineagle> phreck: simply delete the connection from wifi list
<abuchbinder> jimcooncat: What you described should work fine; just make sure you distribute the public key to the clients and add it via apt-key.
<lewis_> how do i use .pl files?
<abuchbinder> Back in a minute; logging off and on.
<Gartral> losher: no need to be a jerk, dude
<Rinsewood> Hello Friends ...
<erUSUL> lewis_: is a perl script ?
<mrsnazz> a hah! just had to use setkeycodes :D
<lewis_> i dont know what script it is im new to this.
<Conic> Hey guys
<Conic> What do I do if my sound randomly stops working?
<losher> Gartral: I offered you help, and you replied with a nitpick. I do this for free ya' know...
<Gartral> losher: thank you for your help
<dassouki> Conic: check ur ears
<losher> Gartral: I like this 2nd reply better...
<Gartral> i wasnt nit-picking, my machine has no apic....
<erUSUL> lewis_: what are you trying to do?
<ertu_> i'm trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added `locate flashplugin-nonfree`'s result to opera's plugin path.  still no luck, any ideas?
<Conic> Uh, no, it really stopped working
<lewis_> open a file with the extension .pl
<dassouki> Conic: did u just upgrade? or does it happen when you view a website then go to rhythm box
<erUSUL> lewis_: use an editor... "gedit filename.pl"
<Conic> It happened a little bit after I installed Kubuntu, with APT
<Gartral> losher: my machine doesnt shutdown or reboot, i have to pull the power plug to turn it off
<lewis_> ok thanks ill try that
<dassouki> Conic: it might a pulse audio / alsa issue
<Zwemshortventje> Live-CD isn't working, I have edited the boot order to put CD first, the CD is in the CD-drive, but it still starts windows, what should I do?
<losher> Gartral: Kinda lost interest in our conversation now...
<Conic> I'm going to download the driver from Realtek
<Gartral> losher: well,  again, thank you... sorry i ticked you off, but my server was borkingup...
<lewis_> it opens in open office, thats  jst strange lol
<dassouki> Conic: also check what ur system is using as a default sound device. for instance on my machine, skype does not like my default sound card, i have to manually enter hd0..
<losher> Gartral: no prob. I won't hold a grudge if you don't....
<Rinsewood> I need some tips ... i have troubler with screen res ...
<nmvictor> Hi everyone,got a problem here.trying to install tomboy-reminder plugin osing
<pace_t_zulu> does anyone here know why BASH doesn't load ~/.profile by default
<ly> Gabrys: usb 1-6:USB Disconnect, address 5 ------------ usb 1-6:USB new high speed USB device using ehci-hcd and address 6 --------- configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Zwemshortventje> Live-CD isn't working, I have edited the boot order to put CD first, the CD is in the CD-drive, but it still starts windows, what should I do?
<phreck> ugh. the new ati drivers are junk
<jimcooncat> abuchbinder: thanks for your help, I feel I'm on the right track now
<Gabrys> ly: what about ifconfig -a ? no wifi card there?
<tevio> hi everyone, i'm having an issue with shhd on my machine, connections to it via putty/cygwin are really slow/intermittent
<Bineagle> hi i need help from 23 april no compiz and visual effect for ubuntu 9.04 no updates from ubuntu.
<Zwemshortventje> Live-CD isn't working, I have edited the boot order to put CD first, the CD is in the CD-drive, but it still starts windows. Shoudl the CD be in a DVD or DVD-rom driver?
<tevio> any tips?
<BaZiL> Help .. every update or driverinstallation i want to do . it hangs up at Loacing LIRC modules .. what can i do to correct that ? .. it happend after upgrade to 9.04
<ly> Gabrys: i have a eth0 and lo and pan0 in the list
<tsimpson> pace_t_zulu: it does, when invoked as a login shell
<lewis_> is there a way i can jst view peoples chat, rather than seeing a status log all the while?
<Zwemshortventje> Live-CD isn't working, I have edited the boot order to put CD first, the CD is in the CD-drive, but it still starts windows. Shoudl the CD be in a DVD or DVD-rom driver?
<ertu_> any opera and ubuntu 9.04 user ? ..
<baz_work> is there a way to start programs minimized?
<tevio> sorry, sshd....
<Rinsewood> can someone help me with setting up Ubuntu on my lcd tv
<mercutio22> guys, after the jaunty upgrade my system is crashing about every ten minutes, blinking capslock and numlock LEDs. Can someone please help me debug? I will post whatever info might help
<losher> Zwemshortventje: on some systems you have to tell the bios to boot from cdrom. Could that be it?
<tevio> i read that it could be to do with reverse DNS lookup, this is over a local network
<erUSUL> mercutio22:  blinking leds == kernel panic == BSOD
<Zwemshortventje> yes, i told my bios to load up from CD before trying to start up from hdd
<Gabrys> ly: my bad, the driver is now rt73, try that (again search in package manager)
<Zwemshortventje> but it doesn't help
<tevio> i tried adding "UseDNS no" to the config but it doesn't make much difference
<erUSUL> mercutio22: those things are hard to debug... you may take a look at kernel logs /var/log/messages;syslog
<meuserj> Zwemshortventje: how did you burn the cd?
<coleys> !nickserv
<daver89> Hello, stupid question but do i hit F8 on boot up to boot from cd?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickserv
<Zwemshortventje> using isoburner
<Pici> !register | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Zwemshortventje> BUT the funny part: it worked on another ppc
<coleys> thanks :p
<Zwemshortventje> exactly the same
<tevio> my distro is 8.10
<Zwemshortventje> same cd
<lewis_> davo89 i did
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hullo gang. In a moment of Dadaist expression, I just deleted /var/lib ...Erm, is there any means of recovery from that?
<abuchbinder> mercutio22: It's a bit better. It now skips only very occasionally, e.g., when loading a few dozen tabs in Firefox.
<nmvictor> Hi everyone,got a problem here.trying to install tomboy-reminder plug in ..using ./configure method../configure returned the error I have pasted at http://pastebin.com/m2e4c2309.Could any one please HELP?
<ervis> hi
<pace_t_zulu> tsimpson: When I open a Terminal window it doesn't execute ~/.profile
<losher> Zwemshortventje: does it even attempt a cdrom boot? If not. it's your bios, if it does but the boot then fails, the cd is probably bad
<Zwemshortventje> it's not the cd, it worked fine on my old laptop
<ertu_> any opera and ubuntu 9.04 user ? ..
<ly> Gabrys: sorry nothing shows up
<Zwemshortventje> >.<
<pepperjack> daver89: this varries from one computer to the next.  you can always flail away at the keyboar hitting del esc f1 etc to change boot order
<Neji> opera user, but still intrepid user...
<abuchbinder> mercutio22: After rebooting, do you get a kernel stack trace in /var/log/syslog?
<Zwemshortventje> i saw you can install linux on ur hdd through windows, should i go for that?
<tsimpson> pace_t_zulu: because that's not a login shell, but an interactive shell, which will inherit the environment from the login shell anyway
<ertu_> i'm trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added `locate flashplugin-nonfree`'s result to opera's plugin path.  still no luck, any ideas?
<Neji> Zwem: that works perfectly, to install it through windows
<daver89> pepperjack: cheers, will try thoses
<Gabrys> ly: sudo aptitude install rt73-source
<kkrusty> stupid question. I cant drag my panels at all
<Zwemshortventje> is it true it uses more ram than regular install?
<otm> Just reinstalled 8.10 after having 9.04, breath of fresh air imo
<kkrusty> Im using jaunty
<Hunter-M> hello all, can i ask a question about virtualbox running on kubuntu here?
<Neji> ertu_: maybe you tried to install the 32bit version?
<Neji> Zwerm: not that I know of
<Zwemshortventje> ok, thank you very much :D
<losher> Zwemshortventje: please answer the question. does it even attempt a cdrom boot?
<lang2k7> anyone know why i am getting this error...FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<ertu_> Neji, doubt it as apt-get installed them.
<coleys> otm: what was your problem with 9.04?
<Zwemshortventje> i have no idea losher, bios says so, but i don't see any difference
<pace_t_zulu> tsimpson do i need to log out and log back in to get new commands in ~/.profile executed?
<tsimpson> pace_t_zulu: "When an interactive shell that is not a login shell is started, bash reads and executes commands from /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc, if these files exist." from the bash manual
<BaZiL> Help .. every update or driverinstallation i want to do . it hangs up at Loacing LIRC modules .. what can i do to correct that ? .. it happend after upgrade to 9.04
<ly> Gabrys: ok it looks like the command ran
<Neji> Zwerm: open the image(iso) in magicISO, and well doubleclick on the file Wubi.exe
<lewis_> my system strugles saving things, how can i overcome this problem?
<darkjackaho> hi there, do some one use opera with vlc working good?
<Gabrys> ly: so fast?
<Zwemshortventje> ok, thanks neji :)
<Gabrys> ly: it should build the module and take some time
<Neji> ertu_: then I have no idea
<otm> coleys: It crashed half the time I booted it (after numerous disk checks and reinstallations)
<ly> Gabrys: it did
<terrestre> !hungarian
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<jesus__> hey people
<gartral> ok, got my server back and stable, thank you once more losher
<coleys> otm: Old hardware, or...?
<tsimpson> pace_t_zulu: yes, .profile is meant to be read exactly once per-login, .bashrc can be read many times
<Zwemshortventje> oh btw, do i have to put the iso as a .iso or extract it to the dvd?
<darkjackaho> opera with vlc for streaming don't wanna work. for you?
<gartral> now, on my desktop, the tracker daemon is slowing things down to a crawl....
<Neji> Zwerm: The just follow the instructions, oh you might want to download teh ndiswrapper for your wireless card(if you use wireless)
<otm> coleys: Nope, but I think it's something to do with my wireless card...since it would mainly crash when trying to connect
<jesus__>  i still have a problem with my internet connection
<Gabrys> ly: if this installed try sudo modprobe rt73
<Zwemshortventje> kk
<Zwemshortventje> i'll just install from windows
<WNz> Hey all. Is there anything necessary to do to utilize an ssd drive?
<Zwemshortventje> seems easier to me
<ly> Gabrys: sorry says couldnt ind any packages that matched rt73-source
<darkjackaho> no one use opera with vlc plugin??
<coleys_> otm: And there was no problems in 8.04?
<otm> coleys_: none whatsoever
<ikonia> WNz: I'm on one now, no
<Neji> Zwerm: I only opened it while I ran vista, and I didn't burn it on a disc or mount it as a image or anything. just extracted it, and doubleclicked on wubi.exe   amd followed the instructions
<matchbox56> kkrusty, check not locked right click on desktop (Lock/unlock widgets)
<Rinsewood> what to do if desktop is bigger that screen
<Neji> but I gotta go now
<WNz> ikonia: what about optimizing it?
<coleys_> otm: That's good then :]
<Gabrys> find deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment them (from root), then aptitude update
<lang2k7> can someone help with an ALSA problem?
<ikonia> WNz what about it ?
<WNz> ikonia: do you notice a significant performance difference?
<ikonia> WNz ha ha ha, yes, %500
<otm> could anybody direct me to the best programming server/channel?
<jesus__> i use ubuntu jaunty but since ibex i lost the connection with internet after a while...but the router shows there's no deal with ot because all it leds still on...
<ikonia> WNz: to give you an example, ubuntu boots from grub to gdm login screen in 4 seconds
<gartral> now, on my desktop, the tracker daemon is slowing things down to a crawl.... can i reconfigure it, or kill it safely?
<WNz> ikonia: nice. I was asking if there is anything you can do to optimize it
<pepperjack> otm: what language? :)
<WNz> ikonia: or if it works as best as it will automatically
<ikonia> WNz: don't need to - there is nothing to optimise on it, it's just a super quick disk
<zim> hi all link Q why when I reboot do soft links die?
<otm> pepperjack: python
<WNz> ikonia: thinking about getting this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227393
<pepperjack> otm: /join #python  :)
<tsimpson> zim: no
<Pici> otm: #python, but you'll need to register first
<Pici> !registe > otm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about registe
<Pici> !register > otm
<ubottu> otm, please see my private message
<zim> tsimpson: no ?
<ikonia> WNz: MLC = poor - think "pen drive" for MLC
<tsimpson> zim: symlinks are files like any other
<tsimpson> they are juts treated specially
<otm> thanks
<WNz> ikonia: oh? one of my tech friends just recommended that drive to me
<gartral> ikonia: 4 seconds? dang... i still wait about 35 to boot
<ikonia> WNz: go for it then, but I assure you, it's poor, hence the cheap price
<lang2k7> can someone help me with this error? FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<ikonia> gartral: yes, but I rule
<ikonia> ;)
<gartral> ikonia: then another 3 minutes for gdm...
<ikonia> gartral: it's because of my disk really, nothing more
<zim> tsimpson: ln -s /some/place/some.file /another/place/some.file
<WNz> ikonia: which do you have?
<tsimpson> zim: yes, that will persist over reboots
<cambazzz> hello. where is the compiz config manager in 9.04, like to enable expo and stuff
<gartral> ikonia: i have an old ide-40 pin disk...
<zim> when I reboot  /another/place/some.file gone :(
<ikonia> WNz: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic and we can pick it up
<tsimpson> zim: where is /another/place? is it in /tmp or anther temporary space?
<ikonia> WNz: not really the right place to discuss it
<WNz> cambazzz: sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<WNz> cambazzz: everything you need in one place for it
<Dulak> cambazzz: install the package named compizconfig-settings-manager
<wildc4rd> as a newish linux user, do I need to check for spyware/virus infection like I would on a windows box? and if so, with what.
<cambazzz> WNz: well I installed fusion-icon, now what?
<Geine> hi all
<zim> tsimpson: nope I use it on a /Data partition like this /Data/Pictures /Data/Documents/My \Pictures --> /Data/Pictures
<gartral> !virus| wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<erUSUL> wildc4rd: no
<cambazzz> WNz: its some sort of phyton compiz config
<Geine> how to upgrade ex3 to ex4 on ubuntu 9.04
<coleys> Geine: Search google =)
<gartral> Geine: reinstall
<coleys> (or that) :p
<zim> tsimpson: samba mydocs on win$
<Geine> nothing in google
<tsimpson> zim: windows does not support symlinks
<coleys> Geine: Yes there is!
<drmrhorse_> cambazzz: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<Breno___> Hi. I install Ubuntu 9.04 on my pc and they aren't work. When open the login he stop all! I need help please
<tsimpson> zim: or rather, windows filesystems don't
<zim> tsimpson: in thinks its a dir if the symlink is on the linux server
<cambazzz> drmrhorse_: thank you
<pepperjack> Breno___: any errors?
<ienorand> wildc4rd: There is atm little malware for linux, but you still might want to scan things, if you download on Ubuntu, and acess through windows for example... avg and avast has AV software for Ubuntu, and there is ClamAV for just manually scanning files.
<ITguru> I want to forward ports from a client machine to allow access via ssh to an exchange server - what would be the best way to achieve this?
<zim> tsimpson: it works fine till reboot then i have to setup a new ln -s
<drmrhorse_> cambazzz: np. the config screen will be available under system>preferences i gnome
<pepperjack> Geine: mkfs :)  honestly youll want to backup and reinstall
<Breno___> pepperjack: no... it only stop
<Ghoti> Hello, folks.  Is there a (relatively) straightforward way to get notify-osd on an 8.10 box?
<Geine> pepperjack, did you try it?
<tsimpson> zim: you can't create a symlink on windows filesystems, including windows shares over samba (not sure about linux shares over samba). there is just no way to store the link
<pepperjack> Geine: no but the consensus is not possible/dont do it.  i mean you could of course i suppose tar.gz the partition then mkfs then untar it back
<tsimpson> the only link windows knows about is a "shortcut"
<Chamillionaire2> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zim> tsimpson: I am not creating it on the windows machine
<ExMachina> Hey there I'm having a bit of trouble with the new Ubuntu 9.04, after log in I get a sold beige screen with a cursor but nothing else.
<gartral> now, on my desktop, the tracker daemon is slowing things down to a crawl.... can i reconfigure it, or kill it safely?
<tesseracter> anyone have ideas why my mouse cursor disappears sometimes on firefox, like on the tab bar, whitespace(always seems to work over links)
<tsimpson> zim: yes, but if you create the link it needs to be stored in the filesystem, windows is incapable of that
<zim> tsimpson: but windows is not doing it samba is
<Chamillionaire2> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gartral> zimwindows is also incapable of understanding simlinks
<zim> tsimpson: all windows is doing is looking at a folder with another folder in it
<Ghoti> zim: Sambe is an implementation of SMB which knows nothing of non-FAT/NTFS filesystems.
<macman_> help whit this .. http://pastie.org/464334
<wadada> is there a tutorial to update from ubuntu 8 to 9?
<Sexuntu> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> zim: I'm saying that windows can't store the link on the filesystem
<Pici> !upgrade | wadada
<ubottu> wadada: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ghoti> wadada: System -> Update Manager. Look toward the top of the window.
<zim> Ghoti: yes but the files are on the linux server good old ext3
<wadada> thank you
<cambazzz> whaw
<zim> tsimpson: windows is not doing it linux is
<tsimpson> zim: wrong
<Ghoti> zim: But the SMB protocol doesn't know what do to with the command to 'create a symlink' (or even a hardlink, for that matter)
<Pici> zim: Are the target and source files both on the same filesystem?
<tsimpson> zim: "/Data/Pictures /Data/Documents/My \Pictures --> /Data/Pictures" that's a link on the share, yes?
<cambazzz> what is the name of the expo-like effect, when mouse is positioned at a certain corner, it shows all the windows
<Ghoti> zim: If you're sharing linux-to-linux you might look into NFS or SSHFS
<dbxd> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get effects on Ubuntu?
<cambazzz> (it makes the windows small) and fit all of them in one viewpoint
<flyer_> хтонить по русски ферштейн?
<Gabrys> ly: how about the linksys?
<zim> tsimpson: /Data/Documents is a share
<Pici> !ru | flyer_
<ubottu> flyer_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ghoti> dbxd: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Effects tab
<flyer_> :)
<tsimpson> zim: so you're creating a link in the share, therefore it needs to be stored on the share
<frostburn> zim,  i've always had luck using sym links within smb shares
<lawbreaker13_> http://partners.webmasterplan.com/click.asp?ref=488225&site=5728&type=b12&bnb=12
<lawbreaker13_> http://partners.webmasterplan.com/click.asp?ref=488225&site=5728&type=b12&bnb=12
<tsimpson> zim: which mean stored on the windows system
<lawbreaker13_> http://partners.webmasterplan.com/click.asp?ref=488225&site=5728&type=b12&bnb=12
<FloodBot3> lawbreaker13_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sexuntu> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ghoti> Can anyone point me toward a (relatively) straightforward way to get 9.04's notify-osd on an 8.10 box (no, upgrade to 9.04 isn't straightforward in my case)?
<vaul> !gfxboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfxboot
<lang2k7> can someone help me with an audio problem?
<Ghoti> !asl | lang2k7
<ubottu> lang2k7: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<zim> tsimpson: Ghoti: the point is it works files dont get lost the link is just not there after a reboot (the link was made on the command line on the linux server) if I relink it all is well and files are there. just the link dies
<Ghoti> !ask | lang2k7
<ubottu> lang2k7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<him> trying to dd iamge to a usb but fdisk giving me weird info on device http://pastebin.com/m72f54095  thanks .
<tsimpson> zim: because it's not stored on the share, it's just stored in your RAM
<frank_> Does anyone know a workaround to getting the kodak esp 3 working on ubuntu?
<tsimpson> zim: windows can not store the link, so it's never communicated to windows to create a "link"
<Sexuntu> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Ghoti> him: looks like you tried to dd from one type of device onto another.
<coleys> !ask | Sexuntu
<ubottu> Sexuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zim> tsimpson: the link is on the ext3 not on the windows machine /Data/ = /dev/sda4
<Sexuntu> Ubottu what i posted IS my question
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NiNoMoU> \join tmtsub
<tsimpson> zim: ah
<Ghoti> zim: the point you're missing is that you're using SMB. SMB doesn't know how to *make* links
<him> <Ghoti> its a usb music mp3 player from the stoneages , any way of making into one partion , gparted ?
<Dulak> Ghoti: you tried enabling backports for intrepid and searching for that package?
<coleys> Sexuntu its not a question :p
<arthur> Hi guys
<Sexuntu> Its my error
<zim> Ghoti: its not making the link
<Ghoti> Dulak: great idea! I'll do that right now
<Sexuntu> to which someone sees it and may reply with a anser to fix it
<coleys> Sexuntu: How'd you get that error?
<zim> Ghoti: I am on the command line
<macman_> whatw app can dump streaming video besides mplayer ?
<Sexuntu> by putting nautilus in terminal
<tsimpson> zim: so when you reboot there's no link in /Data?
<ienorand> macman_: vlc
<zim> tsimpson: yes
<coleys> Sexuntu: What did you do to break it, or what were you doing before it broke =/
<ikonia> Sexuntu: look if those libraries exist
<tsimpson> zim: but there is one made before reboot?
<tsimpson> that's odd
<Sexuntu> Dam i gtg be back in a min
<macman_> ienorand: i can't get vlc to work
<deany> him, gparted i guess, tho it might not be able to boot.  some usb sticks cant
<ienorand> macman_: could always check flashgot for ff
<emperorcezar> Is /tmp on Ubuntu server on the disk or is it in virtual memory. Also, is it cleared via a cron job?
<arthur> I installed ubuntu 8.10 (because 9.04 doesn't work) server and then installed xorg fvwm-crystal. When I startx neither the keyboard nor the touchpad or mouse work. Any idea?
<tsimpson> emperorcezar: no and no, it's cleared at reboot though
<zim> tsimpson: yes
<Ghoti> Dulak: No such package :/
<zim> tsimpson: example
<vaul> Hello, community can anyone help with finding as simple as possible howto to set-up gfxboot? I failed googling.
<emperorcezar> tsimpson: thans
<Dulak> Ghoti: yeah I didn't see it but I didn't enable, just googled
<Dulak> Ghoti: it was worth a try
<gartral> frank_: your pretty much screwed dude, no kodak camera can be accessed by any linux as far as i know
<him> deany, will try anyway , gparted maps it as one partion while fdisk mapped it as several very weird.. do not understand.
<Ghoti> Dulak: indeed it was :)
<frank_> gartral: its a printer
<zim> tsimpson: /Data/Documents /Data/Pictures are real places
<joshjtl> hey folks, gotta pretty serious bug here that i believe is the same as one of the many xserver-xorg-video-intel reported bugs... I get an unrecoverable lockup randomly where mouse is still active but nothing else is,  and when coming back from screensaver... ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing, and I have to hard reboot.  I thought this was fixed in the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel, but im using 2.7.0 and am still getting issues
<Ghoti> !dontzap | joshjtl
<ubottu> joshjtl: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Ghoti> joshjtl: that'll fix C-A-BkSp
<Dulak> Ghoti: found someone who did it: http://blog.alexrybicki.com/2009/02/how-to-install-notify-osd-in-intrepid.html
<zim> /Data/Documents/My \Pictures --> /Data/Pictures
<darkjackaho> Ghoti rememberme?? aa1??
<tsimpson> zim: but /Data/Documents is a share right?
<Ghoti> Dulak: I tried that method, but it fails on the compile, asking for a package that.. isn't there.. Looks like a mono / C# package
<ly> Gabrys: no luck. I dowloaded the rt73 package from the web on this pc and ran it on the ubuntu system now what plz
<Ghoti> Dulak: I'll look again now that I have backports though
<zim> tsimpson: yes a samba share out not in
<Ghoti> darkjackaho: Hello again :)
<gartral> tracker just came up and said the index was corrupted... what do i do?
<Gabrys> ly: you need the package with dependencies, also you don't "run" a package
<tsimpson> zim: so the samba share is mounted to /Data/Documents, and My\ Pictures is a folder in the share? just so I understand
<Gabrys> ly: maybe you should just have a different card :)
<zim> tsimpson: I then map z:\ to share
<darkjackaho> Ghoti: hi there, i've now my (as new) hand... so, for u why using opera i got problem streaming with vlc??
<mercutio22> firefox is consuming 80% of cpu how come?
<ly> i downloaded rt73-common
<zim> tsimpson: its not a samba mount but a samba share
<gartral> mercutio22: in short, gecko is being a resource hog
<dtcrshr> hy everyone. im on ubuntu 8.04 i32. decided to take a chance with 9 i64, so i will do a fresh install. trhought the installation menu, when goes to the disk partitioning part, it dont shows me the option to change the partitions. only help, undo and finalize
<zim> windows is mounting it
<ly> i installed it with the package manager
<Pici> tsimpson: I think that he is sharing /data/documents as a samba share, not that he is mounting a remote system on /data/docs
<Dulak> mercutio22: javascript really drives firefox up on cpu
<rasheed> Im having an issue on ubuntu can some one help me solve this?
<Sexuntu> nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tsimpson> Pici: /me is confused
<dtcrshr> i opened an terminal, and checked on the fdisk -l that my partitions were there. i dont wanna lose my /home partition
<Ghoti> Dulak: http://pastebin.com/f3a201a0c
<coleys> !ask > rasheed
<ubottu> rasheed, please see my private message
<Roasted> Hi guys - Just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04. With Amarok2, YouTube and Amarok2 cannot co-exist at the same time. If I have audio on one, the other errors out or plays nothing at all. With Exaile, though, Exaile and YouTube can co-exist just fine. Why is this??
<rasheed> everytime i scroll down the screen chops up
<nmvictor> <mercutio22>maybe you have some appelets in the whitelist,they dont go down well with a system sometimes.
<rasheed> this happends in all app mostly fire fox
<rasheed> and PDF
<Pici> zim: Can you pastebin teh output of   mount
<gartral> Roasted: becaus amarok locks the audio device so nothing else may use it, if i remember correctly
<Sexuntu> !ask | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brandonban6> rasheed,  do you what video card drivers you are you using?
<Sexuntu> lololololol
<Dulak> rasheed: turn off smooth scrolling in the firefox prefs and see if that helps, mine chops up when I have that enabled
<Pici> Sexuntu: Please don't do that.
<joshjtl> Ghoti: i would prefer an actual fix to the issue
<Sexuntu> Sorry i dident know if it would work
<mercutio22> nmvictor> which whitelist? How can I check for that?
<Roasted> gartral - I was running amarok on 8.10 just fine with youtube. However, when I loaded "amarok" on 9.04 I got amarok2. Okay, fine. But now it doesn't work... So I dont see what changed with amarok vs amarok2, and I'm curious to know why exaile works while amarok2 doesnt.... but why would amarok2 lock the device? I can only see that pissing people off and not using it.
<fatbrain> Any good web-browser other than Firefox3 available for Ubuntu amd64?
<zim> Pici: that exactly right
<coleys> fatbrain: Stick with firefox =p
<Sexuntu> lol
<Segaja> is it possible to get the current hdd temperature of a notebook?
<FewClues> Fatbrain try using opera
<Dulak> Ghoti: libnotify-bin installed?
<Dalila> ubuntu-fr
<Dalila> :(
<zim> tsimpson: Pici is on the right track
<Dalila> sorry
<Slart> Segaja: there is a hd temperature monitor daemon
<dtcrshr> how do i force the partition choosing on the new install?
<coleys> !fr > Dalila
<ubottu> Dalila, please see my private message
<dtcrshr> is there a command on the console that i can do that?
<Pici> tsimpson: I gotta run, just wanted to make sure things were understandable.
<phillip41> its either hot or cold lol
<lang2k7> how do i load a module?
<zim> ty Pici
<Slart> !info hddtemp | Segaja
<ubottu> Segaja: hddtemp (source: hddtemp): hard drive temperature monitoring utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-45 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Slart> lang2k7: modprobe
<Ghoti> Dulak: it is *now* :) trying the compile again
<nmvictor> mercutio22:wait a min,let me check with the terminal
<ertu_> i'm trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu 9.04 amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added `locate flashplugin-nonfree`'s result to opera's plugin path.  still no luck, any ideas?
<Ghoti> Dulak: Same error
<can_> hello, what is the name of the desktop effect that makes all open windows in all viewports show zoomed out in one viewport so you can choose which one
<Dalila> Coldbeer that was a typo, i forgot the /j on the other channel, that's all, i said sorry about that.
<tsimpson> zim: do you know if the link is still deleted even when the share isn't mapped?
<fatbrain> FewClues: thanks, but I'm trying to stay far away from opera... heh
<Dulak> Ghoti: not sure what the deal is there
<lang2k7> Slart: i tried modprobe but keep getting this error...FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Ghoti> Dulak: let me try a make clean; autogen.sh; make real quick
<Segaja> thanks Slart
<Slart> lang2k7: hmm.. well.. sounds like you need to supply a parameter of some kind... I can't really help you with that
<Dulak> Ghoti: there are libnotify-dev packages too that might be required
<zim> tsimpson: no sorry have not tried that but in theory it has nothing to do with samba
<Ubuntu111111> I'm new to Ubuntu and have a question about clearing logs. Is this the place?
<Slart> Ubuntu111111: yes
<dtcrshr> any clues how i set the / and /tmp /var partitions on the isntall by hand?
<coleys> Ubuntu111111: Ohhhhhh yeahhh.
<dtcrshr> i got no partitioning option on the install menu
<coleys> dtcrshr: System > Administation > Partition editor
<phillip41> finally got ubuntu reinstalled after a major issue called storm causes power blackout ubuntu not installed had to start again
<Dulak> dtcrshr: the option is "guided" when it comes up talking about partitions in the install
<Ghoti> Dulak: Already have libnotify-dev.  Still no dice :(
<Ubuntu111111> Ok. Can I just go into /var/logs/(whatever log I want to clear) and just delete it or is there some other procedure? I haven't been able to really find anything online that answers the question.
<tsimpson> zim: it could do, I mean who knows what windows does when it encounters a file it can't get any information on
<zim> Ubuntu111111: echo " " > thelog.file
<Bart-> hi all
<ultras> i just installed 9.04, firefox is asking me to install missing plugins. Which one should i choose, Adobe Flash Player, or SWFdec SWF Player?
<Slart> Ubuntu111111: you can just remove it.. it will be recreated afaik
<Bart-> i use adobe flash player
<C-S-B> ultras: adobe
<coleys> ultras: Go to terminal and... sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<C-S-B> but try the package manager for it
<Ghoti> ultras: it's a matter of taste; that's why you're presented with the choice.
<Dulak> Ghoti: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/how-to-get-the-new-notifications-on-intrepid/
<Pedrolito> I cannot seek mp3s in jaunty, does anyone has an idea why?
<ultras> Well i wonder which works the best
<phillip41> got a really simple qurstion where is the volum control in ubuntu lol
<Dulak> Ghoti: he lists more dependencies than that other guy
<ultras> i'll go with adobe
<zim> but when you look at the folder in windows it sees the /Data/Pictures info it has no idea where it lives
<coleys> ultras: Obvi Adobe flash player =p
<Ubuntu111111> Zim: I wanted to use the file browser b/c I don't quite feel comfortable yet using the command line
<C-S-B> phillip41: top right
<Ubuntu111111> Can I just drag the log file into the trash?
<C-S-B> or in preferences
<nmvictor> mercutio22:Cant seem to locate the path with the terminal,anyway,is their some lava applets running on the pages you are viewing on firefox?
<phillip41> got it thanks
<coleys> Ubuntu111111: Try in terminal sudo rm -rf /var/logs/nameoffile.txt
<zim> Ubuntu111111: what log file?
<tsimpson> zim: it may see the file, but it won't be anything windows knows about
<nztal> i just installed adeonis on a ubuntu laptop.  i moved the credentials file from the desktop, onto a flash drive for backup.  i rebooted, the file is no longer on the laptop's desktop.  i'm going to keep that file as backup in case the laptop gets stolen.  will adeonis function without that credentials file on the laptop ?  it looks suspicous if i must keep it there
<nmvictor> Java applets***
<Ubuntu111111> I was planning on deleting them all. Does the procedure for deleting the log files change depending on which log file you want to deleat?
<zim> Ubuntu111111: you prob need to be root to do it
<Ubuntu111111> I am root.
<coleys> Ubuntu111111: Try in terminal sudo rm -rf /var/logs/*
<coleys> for all.
<Dulak> no
<dtcrshr> Dulak, well, iv made this thought. went nornal through intallation, when it comes to disk detecting, it asks to activate sata devices, i choosed yes. So on the next screen, i should have 4 options, but i got only 3. the 2nd line is empty. o got help. undo and finalize, but the manual option isnt avaiable
<phillip41> just finished loading my music collection on my external usb drive  all 1 terrabyte of music lol ill be here till next year listening to it all lol
<Ghoti> Dulak: Promising; there are some deps on that list I'm installing now.  Update to come :)
<dtcrshr> Dulak, i went to the menu, and asked for a console, typed fdisk -l and it showed my partitions
<ertu_> i'm trying to get flash work on opera&ubuntu 9.04 amd64. i've done  `apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree`, i've added `locate flashplugin-nonfree`'s result to opera's plugin path.  still no luck, any ideas?
<dtcrshr> actually, im on the ubuntu instalation i wanna replace right now
<forensicwannabe> can I ask a question
<Dulak> Ghoti: make sure you manually delete the notify-osd dir and start from scratch, I read in the comments that fixed it for someone
<phillip41> ask away
<zim> Ubuntu111111: what/where is the log file and how are you becoming root?
<LjL> coleys: urgh, that's probably not a good idea. also, it's /var/log
<coleys> Ubuntu111111: If you'd like to use gui to delete the logs... Alt + f2 --> gksu nautilus /var/logs/
<LjL> coleys: still, i really wouldn't suggest deleting the entire log directory.
<Dulak> dtcrshr: that's kinda weird that it won't let you do a manual partition, I've never had that happen myself
<coleys> He's asking how, im just helping.
<dtcrshr> i cant set a screenshot bcause its on the instal... aint got a camera
<dtcrshr> damn it
<dtcrshr> ahuehaue
<dtcrshr> will take ages for me to make a distro upgrade
<coleys> dtcrshr: Applications > Acessories > Screenshot
<dtcrshr> cant i do it manually
<dtcrshr> coleys, on the installation screen?
<coleys> dtcrshr: None, desktop version ? =(
<LjL> coleys: but removing /var/log won't just delete "the log files", but also all the subdirectories, and i doubt they all get recreated automatically and correctly
<zim> Ubuntu111111: command line is you friend try to learn it it makes life very fast and easy
<dtcrshr> coleys, nevermind
<coleys> LjL: Yeah, im bad. =/
<Poison[BLX]> Anyone here dealt with a dell mini 9 and the "AC adapter diables when battery reaches 100% charge" issue?
<frank_> My ubuntu shows a little printer in the taskbar, and shows my printer, but never prints :(
<zim> anyway all I have to go see ya all
<Lazermann> so what's new on ubuntu?=)
<phillip41> lol frank_ your one worse than me my printer prints just wont print in english lol wtf is going on only prints in russian lol
<coleys> Pce zim :)
<Trenter> Question:  I have been messing around with the compiz config settings manager, and I have been noticing the widgets layer, I am wondering what program I can use to acctually get widgets onto the layer
<frank_> lol @ phillip41
<coleys> Trenter: Screenlets
<zim> ty for you time tsimpson Ghoti coleys and others
<Ghoti> Dulak: Alas, died at the same place.  It might just not be meant to be :(
<Steeley> Trenter: gDesklets as well
<Ghoti> zim: cheers :)
<Trenter> I was wondering, thanks
<phillip41> worse still i dont speak russian
<Ubuntu111111> zi
<phillip41> let alone read it
<iD4rK> hey
<Poison[BLX]> Dell support online chat shoved me off with a 'sounds like an ubuntu problem' despite me pointing out that it happens with Gentoo running. I love canned responses, really I do.
<Ghoti> Poison[BLX]: next time say it happens with Windows too :p
<coleys> Dells ebil.
<mapmeta> what is the point of allowing a user to log in as root, telling them to login as ubuntu, then closing the session?  doesn't that defeat the security precautions of having no root user in the first place?
<Ghoti> mapmeta: using sudo rather than loggint in as root makes the potential for accidentally, say, doing an 'rm -rf /' a LOT less
<Thirsteh> Oops, I accidentally your whole /
<coleys> rm -rf / = burn
<LjL> !danger | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<coleys> haha was waiting for that =p
<phillip41> lol
<Poison[BLX]> Ghoti: Heh, yeah, I'll mention that here in a bit when I sit on the phone with them.
<Zaid> please i get some problem with monodevelop, can anyone help ?
<mapmeta> heh
<Ghoti> mapmeta: indeed, waht ubottu said
<mapmeta> Ghoti: oh, I see.. it's to protect myself from destruction.... well, too late for that, heh
<commander_> can u do mac leopard on jaunty?
<coleys> commander_: The look, yes.
<commander_> ok. cool .the same way like on ibex
<mapmeta> Ghoti: yes, I know what rm ..etc. does
<coleys> commander_: Search Mac4Lin on google.
<Bart-> ibex?
<coleys> Intrepid Ibex.
<Bodsda> Hi, how do i watch dvd's? I tried installing libdvdcss2 but it told me that there was no install candidate, so i did an apt-cache search libdvdcss2 and it return ubuntu-restricted-extras  so i installed that, but i still cant play dvd's, when i try to open the dvd with disc copier, it says I dont have the proper plugins to decrypt it
<coleys> 8.10
<phillip41> i got a wicked message when i was trying to format my hard drive unable to format hard drive no hard drive found lol
<Ghoti> Bodsda: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<nmvictor> <frank_>maybe you havent enabled some settings.The next time your system boots,watch out carefully through the boot text,you might just notice something isn't right with cups,Common UNix Printing S*** something,that must be the one that loads the printer.
<jjrUbu> Hello everybody ;)
<coleys> Hey :]
<Bodsda> :26 < Ghoti> Bodsda: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-play-dvd-under-ubuntu-linux
<Bodsda> bah
<coleys> lol
<phillip41> lol coleys guess what my nickname is coley
<jjrUbu> Any Netbook-Remix Specialist on the channel ?
<coleys> mine too, word brotherr.
<Geoffrey2> by any chance, does Ubuntu save the old versions of any documents?
<Dulak> Ghoti: have libwnck-dev installed?
<nukey> hey, where do I go for support for the ubuntu netbook Remix?
<Ghoti> Geoffrey2: it depends on the editor you use, and the settings you're using therein
<Ghoti> Dulak: indeed it is
<Ghoti> Dulak: I can apt-get --reinstall install it though
<Geoffrey2> open office, I'm guessing the answer is no.....
<Dulak> Ghoti: I doubt that would fix it
<coleys> Geoffrey2: lol
<Geoffrey2> DOH!!!!!!!!!!
<Dulak> Ghoti: I'm getting to the point where I"m gonna install a new 8.10 on a virtual machine and try it myself
<nukey> What is the channel for support for the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<gartral> how do you configure where the notification osd is put?
<Ghoti> Dulak: if you do so, certainly keep me informed :)
<ehazlett> hey all...  just wanted to give a heads up that we just released Reconstructor 2.9 on our way to version 3.0...  many fixes and enhancements...
<ehazlett> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com
<Ghoti> Dulak: I'd love to know the magic package I'm missing
<phillip41> my brother just asked me if their was a command to kill ubuntu lol
<coleys> ehazlett: Whats itdo =o
<h2g2bob> phillip41: kill -9 init ?
<phillip41> lol i know
<darkjackaho> hi there guys, for u why using opera i got problem streaming with vlc??
<Ghoti> phillip41: setup32.exe ? :)
<phillip41> he hates ubuntu lol
<iD4rK> lol
<ehazlett> coleys: see the site ;) -- allows for creating custom versions of ubuntu (packages, customizations, etc.)
<nukey> Is there a separate channel for UNR or can i get support for it here?
<coleys> !danger | phillip41
<ubottu> phillip41: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<phillip41> lol Ghoti
<gartral> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<phillip41> lol ubottu
<gartral> phillip41: shal i call the ops?
<phillip41> wtf can i use then
<gartral> how about actually typing your words out :)
<Dulak> ehazlett: you just made my month, I have been looking for this for months now to replace a setup I have at a gym with slax cds
<phillip41> like laugh out loud
<nukey> I believe he meant what can he use to indicate that he is laughing
<phillip41> takes to much time
<nukey> I suppose you can just say "haha"
<nukey> in any case
<gartral> !ot phillip41
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot phillip41
<ehazlett> Dulak:  awesome!  i am working very hard on version 3.0 -- complete rewrite, from scratch...  hopefully available by fall...
<ienorand> phillip41: Why not *laughs? :P
<gartral> !ot | phillip41
<ubottu> phillip41: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nukey> i suppose I should just ask my question here
<nukey> apparently there is no separate channel for UNR support
<scunizi> yep
<nukey> ....is there?
<gartral> how do you configure where the notification osd is put?
<coleys> !ask | nukey
<ubottu> nukey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ertu_> !flash on opera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash on opera
<phillip41> ok ubottu
<Dulak> ehazlett: I use slax for point of sale kiosks in a lot of places, and I have wanted to convert to ubuntu forever.  You're the man!
 * nukey headdesk
<ertu_> !flash on firefox but not opera
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coleys> *-*
<nukey> I asked it five times before but i never got an answer. :P
<nukey> actually, about three times
<coleys> nukey: Whats your ? :p
<nukey> but regardless.
<scunizi> nukey: that would mean that nobody has an answer..
<ehazlett> Dulak:  well thank you very much.  i can't take all the credit, red_team316 contributed many fixes and enhancements.  we hope everyone enjoys it...
<Dulak> nukey: UNR is just a couple packages and a different kernel, it's all ubuntu
<nukey> coleys: is there a separate channel for UNR support or do I just stay here to ask my questions?
<grendal_prime> why is there no drbd8-source-modules
<tweety> hi there people
<iD4rK> for the holy mother nature I just laughed so hard that I epeed over my taskbar
<nukey> ok, so this is the channel I want?
<sportbily> how can upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 from cd?
<coleys> nukey: UNR meaning...?
<Dulak> nukey: just ask already
<ertu_> !flash on firefox but not opera on ubuntu 9.04 amd64
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nukey> Ubuntu netbook remix
<gartral> nukey: whats UNR?
<gartral> oh
<nukey> Gartal: ^
<coleys> nukey: Oh...
<Ghoti> ertu_: ubottu is not Google :)
<nukey> yeah
<gartral> nukey: yes, ask here
<grendal_prime> i find a drbd8-utils package, but only source for 0.7?
<nukey> ok, good then
<tweety> can someone tell  me please how can i installe teh mercury mseenger on ubuntu
<nukey> I apologize if my typing is slow. I am on an Eee PC
<ertu_> Ghoti, it kind of is. neither has the solution for me..
<gartral> !ubottu | ertu_
<ubottu> ertu_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jjrUbu> Ubuntu Netbook-remix is UNR
<phillip41> kewl nukey my friend has one of those
<sportbily> hi, how can upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 from cd?
<nukey> Also, Asus decided to put the enter key in a stupid location, so I may ocassionally post incomplete sentences if i hit it accidentally
<nukey> anywho
<iD4rK> nukey: the procesor so slow on that thing it has to "process" every character?
<nukey> It's actually relatively fast
<nukey> it's not realy up to modern standards, but it's good enough for me
<tobywuk> What default ubuntu wallpaper is this:  http://polishlinux.org/stuff/general/default_ubuntu_desktop.png
<gartral> sportbily: you nned to burn alternate cds of BOTH 8.10, and 9.04, and jump 8.04>8.10>9.04
<nukey> besides, I
<nukey> damn enter key
<phillip41> well its 6:40am here guess i better get ready for work
<nukey> anyway, my question
<gartral> !enter| nukey
<ubottu> nukey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iD4rK> lmao, i see, its because of the size of the keyboard xD
 * nukey is enraged now
<nukey> -_-
<Sapient> Hi, when I use the cp -rv command it shows a list of files that have been copied, but then I check the destination files and they were not overwritten. why not?
<tobywuk> which Vershion of ubuntu uses this wallpaper? http://polishlinux.org/stuff/general/default_ubuntu_desktop.png
<sportbily> thanks gartral
<nukey> i didn't mean to do that
<nukey> the enter key is in a stupid location on this machine
<SRabbelier> What is the proper way to change the default python version from 2.6 to 2.5 in Ubuntu 9.04 after having installed them both?
<nukey> anyway, my question
<Mike_lifeguard> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/keeping-safe/C/backup-files.html says to use hubackup, but that package doesn't exist
<nukey> I'm having a difficult time installing Flash in UNR
<iD4rK> arg, damn pidgin, stable as my grandmother's chair...
<gartral> nukey: almost every ubuntu user, across all forks, are having severe issues with flash
<coleys> my flash works (using flashplugin-nonfree)
<nukey> seriously? :(
<jjrUbu> How to add an applet on gnone desktop control bar o UNR 9.04 ?
<scribawf> annot get SWF Shockwave Flash to open/play in any browser Opera/Seamonkey/Firefox since upgraded to kernal 9.04 any suggestions, please?
<xFlux> I am trying to install 8.04LTS to a Dell R710 server with 72G of ram - Right after the selection of the install it errors out with a "Cannot find a memory map PANIC" error.  Can anyone recommend a switch to flag?  <---- Alternate CD did not work
<h2g2bob> nukey: one pitfall i found upgrading on an eee was i'd put / on the 3.7 gig disk and /home on the big disk and was told I hadnt enought space to upgrade
<nukey> so ALL users of 9.04 are having this issue?
<iD4rK> uhm, i do not have any issues with flash
<nukey> but I was able to install flash on UNR on my brothers netbook and it worked jsut fine
<iD4rK> not with firefox
<gartral> nukey: well, what exactly is the problem?
<nukey> dang
<h2g2bob> ended up re-installing (keeping /home) and moving /var onto the bigger disk this time
<scribawf> I've installed/uninstalled SWF but no luck
<nukey> i downloaded the flash package and it gave me some sort of error
<janisozaur> how do i make my own debs to replace system ones? (like svn mplayer with vdpau support)
<nukey> I can't remember the error
<h2g2bob> but no other problems and wireless now works :)
<ertu_> i also have problems with flash on opera (not firefox)
<Mike_lifeguard> nukey: is it just making everything sooper slow?
<nukey> no
<platius> scribawf; 64bit?
<scribawf> However, using 8.10 all works fine on another box w/same browsers
<nukey> the installation never completed
<mshooshtari> Does anybody have an update on the evolution openchange bug where folders do not appear and only the favorites folder is present?
<iD4rK> u can try to do the following
<Mike_lifeguard> oh... mine just makes everything clog up :\
<scribawf> platium; no unfortunately
<iD4rK> to fix your flash issues
<mshooshtari> This is not the evolution crashes when using openchange bug that was fixed.
<nukey> I'm going to be gone momentarily while I try to duplicate the error
<beny__> i've got a problem with flash on 9.04 too, but on wine->opera it works fine ;)
<nukey> oh, perhaps not
<iratix> I _Really_ hate to ask any questions in here .... but , I'm getting Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.46 80], on almost every attempt when doing apt-get update... I need to get proftpd , but it says not found ... and apt-get update isn't updating the list... I've verified connectivity to that IP by ping... what might be going on ?
<ertu_> anyways, how come ubuntu recognizes my sound card but i have no sound? they're not muted.
<Eloff> There's this handy little menu on the left of the file browser, has places and docs/music/pics/vids. Anyway to change what shows up in it?
<t2a> I have a strange thing with ubuntu 8.04 i hope i can get help here
<deany> they are bookmarks.
<DouglasK> how does one clear all selected, but not installed packages from aptitude / dpkg?
<janisozaur> iratix, well, exactly what it says: 404
<iD4rK> If you ahve problems with flash do the following: go to your packet manager, search for flash, mark "flashplugin-nonfree" for compelte unisntall and mark "adobe-flashplugin" for isntall try this!
<iD4rK> it worked good for me
<sobczyk> hi, anyone knows why I get a popup without text after wrkspace selecting when running eclipse 3.4?
<janisozaur> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<nukey> You mean "package manager", correct?
<scribawf> iD4rK: think I tried that also (on 9.04 kernal) that is
<iD4rK> yes nukey
<nukey> thought so
<janisozaur> how do i make my own debs to replace system ones? (like svn mplayer with vdpau support)
<iD4rK> scribawf:  yeah, i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and had problems with flash first, all gone now
<nukey> wait, wait wait
<nukey> that won't work
<psychic> can some one  tell me how to check the burn speed capability of my cd drive?
<gartral> iD4rK: how did you clear that up?
<nukey> I haven't even installed flash yet in the first place
<nukey> i can
<nukey> i can
<FloodBot3> nukey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nukey> GAAHH, I hate this keyboard!!!!!
<scribawf> iD4rK; and your fix was to uninstalll Flash and install from Adobe?
<nukey> I'm not flooding, it's this damn keyboard
<nukey> oh, sorry, it was a bot
<nukey> I apologize for that
<Eloff> huh that sucked, all my mounts vanished, is that supposed to happen on reboot?
<dr_willis> Heh.
<gartral> !ohmy | nukey
<ubottu> nukey: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<iD4rK> well, it first din't work. then i removed the flashplugin-nonfree and later i installed the adobe-flashplugin and it worked. just make sure to restart firefox so it loads the new plugin
<psychic> nukey  did u say i can to me?
<gartral> !ohmy > nukey
<shubbar> I don't see the Upgrade option in the Update Manager in 8.04
<gartral> psychic: wait till he's back
<lvlefisto> does jaunty already support different background images for tha faces of the cube?
<psychic> ok
<Zzeiss> I'm not getting the Bluetooth recognized on Intrepid (machine is a Macbook Aluminium 5.1)
<iD4rK> well it helped me, sorry for those it does not work lol, i tried
<gartral> shubbar: go download an alternate cd from ubuntu.com of 8.10
<iratix> Anyone... its a fairly simply package management question... just didn't get a hit on google... i bet there is even a canned response for my question
<InfoNutz> hows the new version working out so far?
<scribawf> iD4rK;  I did a complete removal of packages for flash through Synaptic
<psychic> gartral do u know how to check the max burn peed of a drive?
<h2g2bob> psychic: most cd burners will pick the right speed (although going slower means it's burnt a little "darker", it's not normally worth it these days)
<DouglasK> How does one deselect all packages which are selected but not installed using dselect, dpkg, apt-get or aptitude?
<Roasted> Hey guys - Anybody familiar with adding themes to Exaile Media Player?
<psychic> o
<Zzeiss> The web page says "bluetooth works out of the box".  But it doesn't.  The logs, they show nothing.  Any suggestions?
<gartral> psychic: not really, i just use max all the time
<iGadget> hi all
<shubbar> gartral, you mean to do a fresh install?
<psychic> i am using k3b it does atuo but tere is not a max setting
<iD4rK> scribawf: make sure you closed firefox, and try to only install the "adobe-flashplugin" and see what happens
<Mike_lifeguard> iratix: I'm having trouble finding a package too. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/keeping-safe/C/backup-files.html says to use hubackup, but that package doesn't exist, apparently O.o
<BlueHotDog> hey guys, i have a terrible problem with my frash ubuntu 9.04 install
<gartral> shubbar: no, with the alternate cd, you can upgrade an existing system
<psychic> h2g2bob whats not worth it higher burn speed?
<scribawf> iD4rk;  think I should download direct from Adobe the deb package that is?
<Mike_lifeguard> BlueHotDog: Probably best to say exactly what the problem is. If someone can help you they will do so.
<psychic> mines not bad on aut i would just like to see if i could get it better
<vaul> People, could anyone help with gfxboot. I am follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705334 manual, but when I am trying to install grub back gterm displays an error saying "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." Could anyone help?
<psychic> i know i can it take like 15 mins
<gartral> shubbar: you have to follow release progression though (go from 7.10>8.04>8.10>9.04)
<BlueHotDog> after about 2 mins the mouse stoppes working, the network isnt working and after 5 min the comp completly freezes, not event ctrl,alt,SysRq+REIUS works
<Ghoti> vaul: check the output of mount.  is /boot mounted?
<h2g2bob> DouglasK: how do you mean selected?
<iD4rK> scribawf: you can search for "adobe-flashplugin" in your synaptic
 * dr_willis is scared at the idea of --> (go from 7.10>8.04>8.10>9.04)
<vaul> Ghoti: Yes, it is mounted.
<BlueHotDog> thats all after a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<Roasted> What's everybody's favored media player in Ubuntu?
<vaul> Roasted: Banshee.
<BlueHotDog> Roasted:for movies, VLC
<Ghoti> vaul: drat; that's all I had for you :(
<scribawf> iD4rK; ok will give that a try, what if not there?  do an apt-get?
<dr_willis> Roasted:  i tend to use mplayer, smplayer, or vlc
<psychic> roasted i am ging t pay attention to those responses i dont like totem
<Roasted> bluehotdog - what about audio?
<DouglasK> I mean, in aptitude curses screen, I hit something, and now a bunch of packages are set to pi, instead of p.  I hit whatever it was when exiting, so I can't just 'undo' last.
<shubbar> gartral, thanks
<amseidler> I am trying to connect my cell phone to my computer to transfer files. How can I access it?
<BlueHotDog> audio doesnt work either
<Roasted> nobody a fan of exaile?
<janisozaur> how do i create own deb packages?
<BlueHotDog> ohh
<BlueHotDog> lol
<Mike_lifeguard> Roasted: vlc for video (or totem, maybe) and rhythmbox for music
<vaul> Ghoti: It's sad. I feel uncomfortable without bootloader.
<BlueHotDog> Roadsted:bunshee
<gartral> Roasted: why, what are you trying to do?
<iD4rK> scribawf: it really should work, just make sure ur mozilla is closed
<kico> hi, how can i install usenext on xfce? ?
<tag> Any idea when fglrx will be available in jaunty?
<psychic> is there winamp for ubuntu?
<Ghoti> vaul: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub?  (WARNING: Could break your system)
<gartral> BlueHotDog: no! banshee is BAD! BAD BAD BAD!
<vaul> People, can anyone else help me with gfxboot?
<Roasted> gartral - Well, amarok2 isn't playing nicely when I watch youtube videos. I found exaile and its nice but I'd like to install a theme. Meanwhile as I'm trying to figure out how to install exaile thems I'm looking at other media players just to see what's there.
<Ghoti> psychic: xmms is similar to winamp
<iD4rK> psychic: yes but it's in apha stage and i do not recommend it
<scribawf> iD4rK; ok ty will give it a go again, gud thing have another box running 8.10!
<BlueHotDog> after about 2 mins the mouse stoppes working, the network isnt working and after 5 min the comp completly freezes, not event ctrl,alt,SysRq+REIUS works, any one can please help?
<gartral> Roasted: i prefer, and will always recommend xmms2
<iD4rK> psychic: there is one winamp but its in alpha i do not recommend it
<Ghoti> psychic: xmms is similar to winamp
<iD4rK> psychic: use audacious instead
<Schmick> psychic: try AUDACIOUS.. it's quite the same feel & look as winamp
<iratix> Ghoto: you answered him, but i asked twice 5 and ten minutes ago ... my problem is super basic and uper easy... i'm sure you all have solved it 1000 times in a day ... i just get an error when doing apt-get update
<kico> how can i install usenext on xfce? ? anyone an idea?
<psychic> thanks
<vaul> Ghoti: Reconfigure? I uninstalled it following HOWTO, how could I configure it when it isn.t installed?
<Mike_lifeguard> iratix: what error?
<gartral> !bad | Schmick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad
<iD4rK> xmms is crappy now
<psychic> i need something ram friendly
<Roasted> yeahhhh I wasn't a fan of xmms...
<Steven10172> anyone here know a mouse recorder that works with ubuntu?
<Ghoti> iratix: I'm at work and not watching #ubuntu constantly; I may have missed your query.
<Schmick> ¡?
<gartral> iD4rK: xmms had security issues, xmms2 is a completly different animal
<DouglasK> h2g2bob, I mean, in aptitude curses screen, I hit something, and now a bunch of packages are set to pi, instead of p.  I hit whatever it was when exiting, so I can't just 'undo' last.
<iratix> Ghoti: sorry i took that out on you...,
<iratix> I _Really_ hate to ask any questions in here .... but , I'm getting Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.46 80], on almost every attempt when doing apt-get update... I need to get proftpd , but it says not found ... and apt-get update isn't updating the list... I've verified connectivity to that IP by ping... what might be going on ?
<Roasted> gartral - have you played with amarok2?
<gartral> psychic: xmms2 runs amazingly
<amseidler1> I am trying to connect my cell phone to my computer to transfer files. How can I access it?
<h2g2bob> DouglasK: just quitting (q) seems to forget that packages selected for install
<usuario_> hola
<iD4rK> gartral: yeah, but xmms2 is already to complicated
<gartral> Roasted: i have, its pretty, and floofy, but eats my resources
<psychic> gartral will try
<psychic> thanks
<Roasted> gartral - have you tried usign amarok2 + youtube at once?
<gartral> iD4rK: whats complicated about it?
<Steven10172> anyone here know a mouse recorder that works with ubuntu?
<ertu_> anyways, how come ubuntu recognizes my sound card but i have no sound? they're not muted.
<psychic> what is the terminal command for installing xmms2
<iD4rK> its based on client/server
<vaul> People, there are one thousand and a half of you on this channel. And none is using gfxboot?
<Ghoti> iratix: looks like it might be a problem in your sources.list.  Also, was gutsy LTS? Is it still supported?
<gartral> Roasted: yea... amarok tries to lock the dsp so nothing else can use it, its not very friendly
<amseidler1> I am trying to connect my cell phone to my computer to transfer files. How can I access it?
<dr_willis> !find xmms2
<ubottu> Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, wmxmms2, xmms2, xmms2-client-avahi (and 48 others)
<iD4rK> just give him a app and keep it simple lol
<gartral> psychic: sudo apt-get install xmms2
<dr_willis> psychic:  sudo apt-get install PAXCKAGENAME
<Roasted> gartral - I loved amarok, but amarok2 just pees me off in that regards with what you mentioned with the DSP. I don't understand how making that move would be a good idea. I can't imagine people are like aw sweet now I cant watch youtube with amarok2 open!!
<DouglasK> h2g2bob, I know... but now it says 828 will use 42.7Gb of disk space.... and that's after quitting and reopening.
<gartral> Roasted: the idea was simple; people open amarok to enjoy their music and dont want to be bothered by system sounds
<illumin8> Hello, I am using ubuntu 9.04 and installed the nvidia 180 grapic driver. Every time my system starts its in 1024x768 resoultion. Its capable of running in 1400x900 and i usually change it to that via nvidia-settings. I have tried to save the xconf but it still reverts. Any suggestions?
<amseidler1> I am trying to connect my cell phone to my computer to transfer files. How can I access it?
<psychic> dr_willis thanks i thought there was a pttern to sudo apt-gets
<dr_willis> illumin8:  you are running the nvidia-settings tool as root?  are you using a DVI or VGA connected monitor? (use dvi if you can)
<Roasted> gartral - Okay, I'll go halfway. I can see that. But what about somebody like me who leaves amarok open 247 and may bounce over to watch a youtube video? I have to close amarok? That should be something that could be disabled/enabled.
<iratix> Of course it wasn't LTS ... if it were ... i would ...
<gartral> Roasted: but, as many things that sound good in concept, it stinks in implementation
<iratix> sigh ...
<Ghoti> illumin8: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dr_willis> psychic:  of course theres a pattern. :)
<amseidler1> I am trying to connect my cell phone to my computer to transfer files. How can I access it?
<iD4rK> i love the g15 plugin for audacious, its so sweet to have that very nice equalizer on the lcd :D
<illumin8> dr_willis, dvi is correct
<iratix> i'm just so frustrated... i think FTP server... i will come down .. this should take 10 minutes... 2.5 hours later
<iratix> yar...
<gartral> Roasted: xmms2 is an audio server that is ALWAYS running, even when not playi
<Ghoti> iratix: I wasn't trying to inspire a facepalm, I'm just  brainstoriming here
<dr_willis> illumin8:  also each 'user' can have their own mode setting. so  its possible that user, somehow selected a lower res.
<iD4rK> that's what i don't like about xmms2 why the hell did they do server/client
<gartral> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<amseidler1> Will someone please answer me?
<amseidler1> I am trying to connect my cell phone to my computer to transfer files. How can I access it?
<iratix> You'll still help ? i mean... i swear this is a common issue that happens to at least 10-50 people who come in here every day
<iratix> !404-sources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 404-sources
<iratix> !sources-404
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources-404
<Ghoti> iratix: you could try using HTTP sources rather than FTP sources (or vice versa) in your /ets/apt.d/sources.list
<Ghoti> iratix: /etc/ rather :)
<Roasted> gartral - can XMMS2 be fullscreened? I love having a media player that is spacious and uses my entire 2nd monitor...
<dr_willis> Roasted:  xmms2 is a 'server'  you run clients that connect to it.
<Roasted> dr_willis - I don't mean tos ound like an idiot... but what does that accomplish, essentially?
<Ghoti> iratix: you could also try altering your repos to those in another region that might still have the file(s) you need
<gartral> Roasted: xmms2 itself is a daemon, and you never see it running unless you specifically call to it with a command, but there are guis that look nice
<dr_willis> Roasted:  it lets other machines on the lan connect I guess. I never bother with it.
<iratix> OMG ... gutsy isn't even there anymore
<illumin8> dr_willis, when i click system>administration>display. I get this message "It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?"
<vaul> People, could anyone help with gfxboot. I am follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705334 manual, but when I am trying to install grub back gterm displays an error saying "File not found." Could anyone help?
<dr_willis> Roasted:  it also allows easially customized interfaces
<ychoucha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ky6vgQfU24
<Ghoti> iratix: well, there's your problem :)
<gartral> !gutsy | irat
<ubottu> irat: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<illumin8> dr_willis, which is how i generally set the system to the proper res
<POKEMON> ca rox
<dr_willis> illumin8:  and that WAY of running it . does NOT NOT NOT. run it as root. :)  you gotta use a terminal and 'gksu nvidia-settings'
<dr_willis> illumin8:  otherwise it just 'applies' the changes to the user/current session
<Ghoti> gartral: wow, when they say EOL, they *mean* it, huh?
<illumin8> dr_willis, Ahh that clears it up thank you very much
<POKEMON> huhuhuhhuuhuhuhh
<dr_willis> illumin8:  and yes. i consider that a neat but 'buggy' way or launching it.
<Roasted> I just installed xmms2 and uh, its not un apps-sound & video
<Ghoti> !flood > POKEMON
<ubottu> POKEMON, please see my private message
<mshooshtari> If there's a big new feature  like Evolution MAPI in Ubuntu which doesn't work because of upstream bugs, how long does it take for fixes released upstream to show up in the repo under proposed updates or backports??
<dr_willis> Roasted:  it does not have an icon.
<dr_willis> Roasted:  its a 'service'
<Roasted> dr_willis - So how do I use it?
<dr_willis> well runs as a deamon
<dr_willis> Roasted:  i would say check its docs.. and install a xmms2 client.
<mshooshtari> Namely these fixes http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=571579
<gartral> Roasted: type xmms2 play in console
<dr_willis> !find xmms2
<ubottu> Found: gkrellxmms2, gxmms2, wmxmms2, xmms2, xmms2-client-avahi (and 48 others)
<Andrijeski> hi
<Andrijeski> I moved my panel from top to left
<Andrijeski> now I can't get it back with drag and drop
<Roasted> now I have some ridiculous music playing and I have no way of shutting it down
<Andrijeski> any other option for doing this?
<Andrijeski> command line for example?
<Roasted> I dont understand the point of xmms2, tobe completely honest
<gartral> xmms2 stop
<dr_willis> Roasted:  some days it pays to read a programs docs   befor running it.
<Roasted> I wanted a media player....
<Roasted> dr_willis - yeah, cause I have them. ;)
<dr_willis> Roasted:   theres dozens of 'media' players other then xmms2
<iD4rK> Roasted: dude, just get rid of that xmms2, the only thing you can do is have a full screen console
<Ghoti> Andrijeski: right-click the panel and make sure that 'lock panel position' isn't enabled
<iD4rK> lmao
<POKEMON> rox
<illumin8> dr_willis, ill reboot and see if it loads now, thanks again :)
<Roasted> iD4rK - I see that now. uninstalling...
<gartral> iD4rK: there are client guis, thats what he needs
<iD4rK> if you enjoy fullscreen mp's get rythmbox
<ikonia> .kast sexuntu
<Andrijeski> Ghoti , the panel is full with stuff so I can't get that option
<ikonia> oops
<gartral> Roasted: you can install xmms2tray and THAT will give you an icon
<Roasted> meh, I'll pass
<iD4rK> he want's a full screen media player
<Roasted> yeah I want something comparable to exaile and amarok
<gartral> Roasted: i recommend keeping xmms2, nothing can compare in sound quality
<Roasted> I like exaile but I'd like to figure out how to get themes installed
<Roasted> gartral - in the brief instance I heard with xmms2, I didn't notice anything that would dictate better sound quality
<Roasted> all that was introduced was a lack of interface
<Ghoti> Andrijeski: close a couple of applications for a couple moments to free up some room?
<gartral> Roasted: thats cause the default file is a crappy quality ogg
<Roasted> Yeah, well, whatever... I'm not going to use it.
<Andrijeski> Ghoti , thanks, that fixed the problem
<Andrijeski> :)
<dr_willis> Roasted:  whatever floats your boat.. fire up the package manager and start looking. :)
<Andrijeski> but I'm still wondering, if there's an option for this
<iD4rK> gartral: lmao, i told you that xmms2 is not what this guy needed
<Andrijeski> so I don't have to close stuff
<Ghoti> Andrijeski: \o/  Happy to help :)
<Andrijeski> :]
<elliottm> does anyone know why the memotest program that comes with jaunty won't run/how I can make it run? Grub raises the error "selected item cannot fit into memory" but that obviously isn't the case.
<Roasted> dr_willis - did you vote for xmms2 or did you have another one you liked?
<Ghoti> Andrijeski: yes, once the panel is wher eyou want it, right click it and select 'Lock Panel Position'
<dr_willis> Roasted:  try them all.
<dr_willis> Roasted:  i rarely listen to music
<gartral> iD4rK: and i was trying to recommend something that is lighter, more responsive, and better quality than what he was looking at
<whodevil> is there any difference from the netbook remix and the ubuntu desktop other than the gui?
<dr_willis> whodevil:  yes.
<gartral> whodevil: yes, UNR is based off of easypeasy...
<Dulak> whodevil: I believe the kernel is different
<dr_willis> whodevil:  kernel/tweaks and other things from wha ti read in the forums
<dr_willis> whodevil:  dont use the netbook remix on a desktop machine. :)
<gartral> !UNR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UNR
<vart> I have some ntfs partition that I do not need access anymore. I have removed it from fstab, but nautilus still shows it in the places as unmounted - how can I remove it from places as well?
<gartral> !netbook remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook remix
<gartral> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<gartral> >.>
<iD4rK> gartral: might be light, but always in background even if you do not listen to music
<elliottm> it's weird because grub refuses to boot the memtest program, which is 125kb, but it will willingly load te linux bootloader, which is 3-4mb
<whodevil> awesome guys thanks for the response!!!!!!
<gartral> iD4rK: thats the point of a server
<scribawf> Installed Adobe Flashplugin and still failure on Opera/Firefox/Seamonkey - I give up, so how do I revert back to 8.10 OR do I reinstall eash Browser?
<osubuck> seems like they've been pushing updates daily for ubuntu
<iD4rK> scribawf: :(
<iD4rK> no way to uninstall ubuntu's update
<iD4rK> save your settings and formt
<scribawf> wow, no such luck I guess?
<gartral> iD4rK: update-manager
<iD4rK> scribawf: there is for sure a way to fix your flash, but i out of answers atm, google a while you might find something
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04. I often play a game named ATITD (A tale in the Desert), and sometimes, the PC freezes for 10-15 sec. This also happens with Epiphany Browser. After the time passes, the PC unfreezes, and works normaly. I shouted down more aplications like AWN, Songbird, Pidgin, Compiz, Conky, Firefox  but it's still frozing. Can someone help me please? This problem starts to get very annoying.
<vart> iD4rK: you always can force the version from the jauty repository
<iD4rK> vart: ok, din't know
<vaul> People, I am expiriencing problem following this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705334. When I am reaching command 'sudo grub-install hd0' it says that 'The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.' Can anyone help?
<Wintersun> hi, I can't compile php because of this "make: *** [ext/gd/libgd/gd_jpeg.lo] Error 1". Can anyone help me ?
<dr_willis> !find gd_jpeg
<ubottu> File gd_jpeg found in plt-scheme
<dr_willis> Hmm.
<scribawf> iD4rK;  well it's certainly a challenge, tnx for your info when & IF I find a fix, think alot of others might be interested?
<dr_willis> !find libgd
<ubottu> Found: libgd-gd2-perl, libgd-graph-perl, libgd-text-perl, libgd2-noxpm, libgd2-noxpm-dev (and 82 others)
<dr_willis> Wintersun:  it might be in one of those packages.. No idea what one. :()
<iD4rK> scribawf: if you find a solution post it on the ubuntu forums, i bet you are not the only one out there with that particular problem
<Innxis> My CPU is a Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,06
<Ghoti> Wintersun: apt-get build-dep php{4,5}
<scribawf> iD4rK;  OK will do! again tnx for the input!
<iD4rK> sorry for not being able to help more, but im not that "expert" in linux yet lol
<iD4rK> btw, my desktop lol http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3281/screenshot6.jpg for inspiration
<Steven10172> anyone here know a mouse recorder that works with ubuntu?
<nellmathew> hey guys, i need to get myself a netbook.. i found a few i really like but the resolution is a bit inadequate. i have good eyes, so i was wonder, is there anyway to tweak ubuntu so i could use a higher resolution than the default (highest supported i'm guessing), which is 1024x600?
<powergoal> How do i set the default web browser in kubuntu 9.04?
<scribawf> iD4rk;  Cool desktop!! :}
<usr13> powergoal: Default browser is firefox
<microlith> nellmathew: using higher than the physical max resolution will leave you with a virtual desktop, and you'll be sliding around all the time
<powergoal> usr13: how do i change the default browser?
<nellmathew> ah thanks for the info microlith
<Ghoti> powergoal: system -> preferences -> Preferres applica.. nevermind, you're using KDE, aren't you?
<powergoal> Ghoti: yeah.
<Ghoti> powergoal: maybe try #kubuntu if you don't get an answer in here?
<iD4rK> scribawf: thanks :D
<mahsa> hi, i have a problem, when i boot my pc, any os couln't start and this eror appear:"grub loading, error 22".. please help me what to do..no wiki couln't help me..tnx for your attention
<powergoal> Ghoti: many thanks :)
<iD4rK> scribawf: the boobies of the movie make's it so much better *uhg*
<mahsa> my ubuntu couln't boot.!!!:(
<coleys> mahsa: Why not =((
<Zwemshortventje> mahsa, have you re-arranged boot order?
<Ghoti> powergoal: my pleasure
<mahsa> Zwemshortventje: how should i do it??
<chaukar> How to fix usplash for widescreen 16:10 monitors in jaunty?
<mahsa> Zwemshortventje: i'm not a professional usr of ubuntu
<mercutio22> chaukar> mine looks ok
<Zwemshortventje> mahsa: go to your bios, to the tab 'boot' and make sure it boots cd/dvd first before
<Zwemshortventje> mahsa: go to your bios, to the tab 'boot' and make sure it boots cd/dvd first before hdd*
<mahsa> Zwemshortventje:  with live CD of ubuntu??
<tesseracter> iD4rK, whats the name of you sensor app?
<chaukar> i use 64 but ubuntu
<mahsa> Zwemshortventje: how should i  do it??
<vaul> Could anyone help with gfxboot?
<chaukar> and usplash is stretched
<iD4rK> tesseracter: it's called SensorRings and it is a plugin for screenlets
<Zwemshortventje> mahsa: is it the first time you try to boot ubuntu on that pc?
<chaukar> anyone?
<Sebboh> Hi.  I'm helping a friend who doesn't have internet access, over the phone.  We need to install broadcom drivers.  He's on Intrepid.  I'm going to have him download debs, stick them on a USB stick, and install them.  What debs does he need?
<glitsj16> chaukar: have you tried setting your resolution for usplash in /etc/usplash.conf ?
<mahsa> Zwemshortventje: no, i'm using this os for about 2 months.. nut immedeatly this eror appear.. and not vista or ubuntu couln't start
<chaukar> yes
<mahsa> but*
<Zwemshortventje> muhsa, sorry can't help then
<chaukar> i even installed startup manager
<vaul> There are currenty 1560 users here. And noone could help?
<iLogic> Sebboh: what kind of broadcom?
<usr13> mahsa: grub error 22 : No such partition  (This error is returned if a partition is requested in the device part of a device- or full file name which isn't on the selected disk.)
<mahsa> usr13: wht should i do to fix this problem..can u help me please?
<Sebboh> iLogic, finding out.  via lspci
<usr13> mahsa: boot install CD into rescue mode and re-configure the grub boot loader.
<mahsa> usr13: i know because of maniuplating on partitions this eror appera..but now i serach to find any solution
<mahsa> usr13: whould you please help me stage by stage??im not a professional user!!
<janisozaur> how do i make my own debs to replace system ones? (like svn mplayer with vdpau support)
<vaul> usr13: I am expiriencing problem with grub too. Can you help?
<benjoldersma> anyone have trouble with mozilla 3.5 b4 connecting to the internet in jaunty?
<usr13> vaul: mahsa: Did you change partitions or hard drive arrangement on the system since you installed?
<mahsa> usr13: yeah..i change it unfortunatly
<usr13> mahsa: What did you change?
<trodrigues> hi there. what's the best way to create ntfs partitions on ubuntu ? i've tried creating one with cfdisk but it doesn't work. now i'm running mkfs.ntfs /dev/... and it's gonna take a good while it seems. i'd like to know if this is really the best way and worth the effort
<glitsj16> janisozaur: https://launchpad.net/~thefirstm/+archive/ppa has a mplayer build from svn with vdpau support i believe
<mahsa> usr13: i hve unallocated space and i made a new drive on vista os, but when i reset my Os couln't start again and eror 22 appear
<Sebboh> iLogic, It's a bcm4318.
<Innxis> My CPU is a Intel Pentium 4 HT 3,06
<me_geo> hi, could anyone help me with installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my laptop please
<vaul> usr13: No, I didn't. I have problem installing back grub while following this howto: 'http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705334'. When I do  'sudo grub-install hd0' it says 'The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.'
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04. I often play a game named ATITD (A tale in the Desert), and sometimes, the PC freezes for 10-15 sec. This also happens with Epiphany Browser. After the time passes, the PC unfreezes, and works normaly. I shouted down more aplications like AWN, Songbird, Pidgin, Compiz, Conky, Firefox  but it's still frozing. Can someone help me please? This problem starts to get very annoying.
<usr13> mahsa: Where is this new partition (in relation to the Ubuntu install)?
<iLogic> Sebboh: then you need fw-cutter and the firmware.. hold on
<mahsa> usr13: not at all
<mahsa> usr13: it's a new partition..
<vaul> usr13: Any ideas?
<usr13> vaul: YOu will need to boot the install CD into rescue mode and re-configure grub.
<iLogic> Sebboh: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<janisozaur> glitsj16, and if i wanted also git x264? is there any repo?
<Sebboh> thanks iLogic.
<iLogic> np
<me_geo> my safe graphics mode does not work. Any idea how i could fix it?
<usr13> mahsa: Is the new partition hda1 or hda2 or hda3?  Where are your ubuntu partitions?
<glitsj16> janisozaur: websearch for that, i don't know .. or build it manually
<mahsa> i think my ubuntu partition is on hda2
<usr13> mahsa: are your drives IDE ?
<vaul> usr13: Are you sure?  Could I finish gfxboot installation after it?
<mahsa> usr13: what do you mean?IDE?
<usr13> mahsa:  Where is the new partition?
<janisozaur> glitsj16, it's already built but i want to package it as a deb and install then because of complex dependency system in dpkg
<mahsa> usr13: how should i know in ubuntu where is new partition??
<janisozaur> glitsj16, just fetching from git and copying debian/* files is not enough :(
<me_geo> can someone familiar with basic installation spare a few minutes
<Mac42DO> Hi! I used to spin down the hard-drive with windows with hdparm -y /deb/sdb1, because the hard drive ist ver loud. Since the update to jaunty, ist spins up again immediatly. I shutted down almost every process, but it doesn help. What can be the reason?
<usr13> mahsa: Did you create the new partition on the first slice of the primary drive or the second or the third.  Or did you create the new partition on the first slice of the slave drive or the second slice of the slave drive or the third... etc..?
<Mac42DO> Hi! I used to spin down the hard-drive with windows with hdparm -y /dev/sdb1, because the hard drive ist very loud. Since the update to jaunty, ist spins up again immediatly. I shutted down almost every process, but it doesn help. What can be the reason?
<coleys> what is a netbook exactly...?
<usr13> mahsa: Boot the rescue disk and look at output of  sudo fdisk -l
<Raspi3> òåñò
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, you can try lsof
<dr_willis> coleys:  a little mini-laptop
<usr13> mahsa: But if you created a new partition, you MUST know where you created it.
<mahsa> usr13: you mean i boot system by live CD of ubuntu and run this command??
<glitsj16> janisozaur: checkinstall can do that, it produces a deb (replace the sudo make install step with sudo checkinstall) ... if you go that route, read http://renatoram.wordpress.com/2007/05/03/checkinstall-for-gnome-packets/ to save you some hairpulling
<me_geo> i call samsung nc20 a netbook
<coleys> oh, thanks. =!
<Mac42DO> janisozaur: "lsof | grep sdb" gives nothing
<Innxis> My PC freezes for 10-15 seconds everytime I play a game or use epiphany-browser. Can someone PLEASE help me?
<me_geo> but i am not able to install ubuntu on it
<me_geo> the graphics mode fails
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, sorry, that was my best shot
<me_geo> safte graphics does not work
<usr13> mahsa: If you are wanting to create a Dual Boot System - MS / Linux, the best thing to do is install the MS os first.
<dr_willis> My AcerAspireOne Netbook does very well with the UNR release of Ubuntu.
<Mike_lifeguard> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/keeping-safe/C/backup-files.html says to use hubackup, but that package doesn't exist, apparently - should I look somewhere other than ubuntu's repository for that?
<usr13> mahsa: Is that what your end goal is?
<illuminai> hello there, i have a question: is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.10 without upgrading kernel?
<Sebboh> iLogic, the Intrepid repositories don't seem to contain packages matching bcm43xx* .. Has it been replaced by a new package?
<mahsa> usr13: you mean i installed again my windows??
<illuminai> i mean, i want to use 8.10 repo
<out-of-hand> hi... im a nubi to ubuntu - linux.... i wonder if someone can assist me ? i just have to say , im loving ubuntu :))))
<mahsa> usr13: i miss my any information on it!!
<usr13> mahsa: Yes, boot the live CD and show us output of   sudo fdisk -l
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | out-of-hand
<ubottu> out-of-hand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mac42DO> janisozaur: Ithink Im pretty goog in Linux, but I don't see a reason, why sdb is needed be any process
<Mac42DO> good
<Innxis> Hello! I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04. I often play a game named ATITD (A tale in the Desert), and sometimes, the PC freezes for 10-15 sec. This also happens with Epiphany Browser. After the time passes, the PC unfreezes, and works normaly. I shouted down more aplications like AWN, Songbird, Pidgin, Compiz, Conky, Firefox  but it's still frozing. Can someone help me please? This problem starts to get very annoying.
<mahsa> usr13: ok, i boot the live CD and tell you the result of this command..
<kenpachi> t
<Sebboh> OK, I found b43-fwcutter
<mahsa> usr13: what does this command do??dows it format my ubuntu or wondows?
<mahsa> windows*
<usr13> mahsa: if you can tell us the partition scheme before and after you created the new partition, we could  help you, otherwise, I'm afraid you are on your own.
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, perhaps it isn't. maybe just some module spins it just for fun :P
<dr_willis> Innxis:   You may want to post a message to the forums.. and when it freezed check the out put of the 'dmesg' command right after it thaws out.
<grendal_prime> anyone set up drbd8 on 804?
<Khisanth> Mike_lifeguard: heh apparently not in jaunty yet
<usr13> mahsa: fdisk -l   Shows you the partitions.
<mahsa> usr13: doesn't it any way to know where is new partition?
<me_geo> my screen freezes when i try to start install UNR. please help
<mahsa> aha, tnkx
<Mac42DO> janisozaur: thanx! modules is a good idea :-)
<mahsa> usr13: wiat to run this command!!
<out-of-hand> i need to connect to a windows xp on the same network, i believe putty can work ? i just dont understand how to go about it, like window would be "//10.0.0.2 and it logs into a shared file"
<illuminai> so, anyone knows if upgrading ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.10 (server edition)is possible without kernel upgrade? (i'm runing a vps inside OpenVZ box with old kernel 2.6.18-92.1.18.el5.028stab060.2PAE
<mshooshtari> Is anybody from the Samba team available?
<usr13> mahsa: Only you know where the new partition is.
<Khisanth> Mike_lifeguard: downgrade to intrepid? :p
<iLogic> Sebboh: I'm sorry.. you should find everything plus tutorial here: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<gnu> french someone?
<Mike_lifeguard> Khisanth: excellent XD (especially as that's the 9.04 version of the page) I guess I will wait :D
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, also, why grep sdb? does it have "sdb" in its mount path anywhere?
<Khisanth> Mike_lifeguard: well the intrepid version should work for jaunty too ...
<me_geo> i spent two nights looking at installation manuals - please please
<Innxis> dr_willis: It frozzed right now and I did that. It's a long script. What I should do?
<usr13> mahsa: Are you trying to create a dual boot MS / Linux system?
<Mac42DO> janisozaur: what should i look for?
<dr_willis> out-of-hand:  connecting FROM a windows machine to a linux box (a ssh/terminal connection) can be done with putty on the windows machine.
<mahsa> usr13: i run this command
<trentg> Is there any repos for 6.10 still around?
<usr13> mahsa: If you delete the new partition, your system will boot again.
<iLogic> Sebboh: you know it's been included on the latest version of ubuntu, right? Isn't it time for an upgrade? :)
<dr_willis> out-of-hand:  putty/ssh has nothing to do with windows 'shares' (samba shares under linux terms)
<tavo> hi, how can I install ubuntu server kernel????
<mercutio22> something is leeching on my processor, how can I find out which applications are using it?
<dr_willis> out-of-hand:  you can use 'winscp' on windows to connect to a linxu box via ssh, and transfer files if you wanted.
<mahsa> usr13: really??
<Mike_lifeguard> Khisanth: good call, I'll do that
<usr13> mahsa: Can you tell us if your drive(s) are IDE or SATA?
<octoroks> Hello, when i go to "Hardware drivers" and click activate on the driver of choice it hangs at 0%.
<mahsa> usr13: any way to know the new partition??
<Mike_lifeguard> mercutio22: use 'top'
<usr13> mahsa: Yes, more than likely.
<mahsa> usr13: how should i know?STAT or IDE?
<mahsa> SATA*
<usr13> mahsa: use command   sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> octoroks:  let it  work for a while.. here it took a few min to get them going. (Not sure why)    5 min perhaps.
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, for a name in its mount path - as you can see lsof lists files in the manner the were opened - i.e. if you open /mount/windows/file.exe then lsof says so, not /dev/sdb2/file.exe
<mahsa> usr13: i used it
<Innxis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mahsa> usr13:  and give me my partitions..!!!but couln't know where new partition is!!!
<mercutio22> Mike_lifeguard> Xorg is using 10% of the xpu is that normal?
<Innxis> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/161717/
<Mac42DO> janisozaur: it is not mounted
<me_geo> i spent two nights reading installation manuals. I cant see my screen. please please help
<mahsa> usr13: with mount couln't undrestand any information??
<usr13> mahsa:  Can you show us what it says?  (pastebin)
<Mike_lifeguard> mercutio22: I don't think so, but I'm a noob too :)
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, than i'm out of ideas, sorry
<autobot50> !keep autobot50
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep autobot50
<Mac42DO> janisozaur: well unloading the modules is a good try, thank you :-)
<out-of-hand> dr_willis thanks ..  thanks, thanks to everyone : ) oh another question ... i have a usb flash drive, there are some files on it already, but when the drive mounts to ubuntu, i see the folders with a lock ? its read only ,? cant get it to change to write , save data on it , nor delete ... suggestions ?
<dr_willis> Innxis:  see the lines like....
<usr13> mahsa: How could you have created a partition and not know where or which one it is?
<mahsa> usr13: whpould u please let me to conect internet form that system and then i send you this inforamtion
<dr_willis> sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK
<dr_willis> [11717.360777] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Sense Key : Medium Error [current] [descriptor]
<mahsa> usr13: please wait mate
<tanto> apparently my ubuntu hardy server doesn't have an apt package for daemontools / daemontools-installer.. anyone know the appropriate source i need to get this?
<usr13> mahsa: Yes, send info.
<dr_willis>  Innxis  you seem to be having some hard drive issues.. You may want to 'fsck' the drives to verify the filesystems are good.
<tanto> my ubuntu 8.10 does have it though :( but i need to throw it on the 8.04 box
<nbeebo> if the screen is totally dark/blank all trough boot process and beyond, can it be the gfx or simply the cord?
<mercutio22> xorg is now taking 33% of my cpu
<dr_willis> Innxis:  EXT3-fs error (device sda6): ext3_get_inode_loc: unable to read inode block - inode=7135528, block=28540948
<me_geo> anyone knows how to get text mode in UNR installation
<dr_willis> me_geo:  alt-ctrl-f1 ? :)
<janisozaur> Mac42DO, perhaps you could get some information from here http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2009/01/monitor-and-inspect-your-hard-disk.html
<Innxis> dr_willis: Runned fcks and repaired bugs. Expecting results...
<me_geo> nbeedo: i get the initial screen. when i press enter live the screen goes grey and flickers
 * Innxis is rebooting
<Chamillionaire2> i Cant see any files or folders on my desktop, also the shortcuts to folders in the gnome menu panel dont work after upgrading to 9.04
<mahs1> usr13:come back
<mahs1> usr13: sorry
<mahs1> usr13: i 'll paste u this info in pastebin,plz wait mate
<mercutio22> what might be causing this? module-rtp-send.c: Failed to push chunk into memblockq
<blargh> anyone have any ideas what executing "pm-suspend" directly works, but sending the command to HAL does not?
<Chamillionaire2> i Cant see any files or folders on my desktop, also the shortcuts to folders in the gnome menu panel dont work after upgrading to 9.04
<Mike_lifeguard> mercutio22: also, you should consider the load averages too
<Mike_lifeguard> -too :)
<Chamillionaire2> Can anyone help me with my question as stated above ^
<out-of-hand> i cant save data to my usb flash disk. its read only, i cant delete anything on it either ? any suggestions ?
<Mike_lifeguard> !patience | Chamillionaire2
<ubottu> Chamillionaire2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mahs1> usr13: http://pastebin.ca/1408928
<me_geo> out - format
<mercutio22> Mike_lifeguard> it says 2.38 load average here
<dr_willis> Chamillionaire2:  see if it works properly for a new user? if so. then theres some gnome-setting issues...
<mercutio22> Mike_lifeguard> but I have no idea if thats ok
<Chamillionaire2> !patience | me_geo
<ubottu> me_geo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dr_willis> out-of-hand:  what filesystem is it?
<Chamillionaire2> Sorry dident know if that worked
<out-of-hand> dr_willis i dunno... i been using it on a xp machine , so i presume fat?
<Chamillionaire2> dr_willis Tried that, its a natuils error
<Mike_lifeguard> mercutio22: that sounds bad, yes, but I don't know what to do to fix it ( power cycle!! :P )
<out-of-hand> is there no way to make it read it without formatting the usb?
<usr13> mahs1: This new partition that  you created, what size was it?
<dr_willis> out-of-hand:  You need to proplery mount it in order for users to have full access to vfat/ntfs filesystems.
<mahs1> usr13: about 28 GB
<mercutio22> Mike_lifeguard> its ok, thanks
<dr_willis> Chamillionaire2:  you could start cleaning out the old .gnome* or .gconf* (or both) settings/files..
<mercutio22> Mike_lifeguard> what is your load average?
<out-of-hand> dr_willis sorry my ignorance ... proper mount it ? how do i do that ?
<ablert> I'd like to build a slightly modified Postgresql, I'm hoping to write up a script that gets the src version of postgresql using apt-get source postgresql-8.3 and modifies one file. Can anyone direct me to a good resource that may help me
<dr_willis> !vfat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Mike_lifeguard> mercutio22: 0.41 0.44 0.43 (1- 5- and 15- minute load averages)
<testor> Hello, I have a problem with VERY slow write speed to vfat-USB-sticks since jaunty...
<dr_willis> out-of-hand:  see the url the bot gave above.  or perhaps install/run the 'ntfs-config' tool and enable full access to vfat/ntfs drives.
<mercutio22> Mike_lifeguard>  thanks
<psypointer> hi
<psypointer> i'm searching a good dvbt receiver for linux
<usr13> mahs1: YOu no longer even have a Linux partition.  You must have deleted it.  It appears that you have several MS partitions, but no Linux partitions.  You apparrently no longer have a Linux install.
<deany> testor, known problem.. thats all I know.
<DouglasK> Ok, on the command line, how does one clear a pending action from a single package?  eg, I have package X selected for install, but want to deselct it.
<psypointer> any recommendations?
<deany> testor, Im stayin with Intrepid for now.  Jaunty is just too broke for me
<mahs1> usr13: but i used it about 2 months whitout any problem!!!
<Chamillionaire2> Heres my error when i run nautilis in terminal nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<testor> @deany: Thanks. My temporary fix was to disable the new "flush" option for mounting, but that is not a final solution, I think... thanks for the info ! ^^
<mahs1> usr13: what should i do??
<mahs1> usr13: my windows is on sda1
<blargh> Does anyone know how the "suspend" signal ultimately gets from HAL to the pm-utils?
<deany> testor, no prob.. the lack of fglrx support for my card has no solutution!
<Chamillionaire2> Heres my error when i run nautilus in terminal nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<testor> @deany: Oh... Glad to use nvidia, at least since the drivers became more stable. Even the proprietary driver does not work?
<ertu_> how come ubuntu recognizes my sound card but i have no sound? they're not muted. i have nvidia ac97 chipset
<dtchen> ertu_: are you certain the volumes aren't muted?
<Chamillionaire2> Anyone help with my question above ^
<dtchen> ertu_: please use "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio" to file a bug report, then tell me the bug report #
<elena09> Hello
<ertu_> dtchen, yes. i'll use it right now
<testor> @ertu_: A friend of mine had a similar problem, only after update to jaunty, and fixed it by adding stack3 or something to the module load line...
<deany> testor, there is no proprietary driver, thats my point..  its either open source radeon or , open source radeon
<dtchen> testor: that's hardware-specific
<mahs1> usr13: what is your suggestion??
<elena09> System Testing from Administration is not working in my ubuntu 9.04 Help please
<testor> @dtchen: Ok, I see ^^.
<ertu_> testor, and how do i do it? i'm kind of new
<yme> Its always something...   okay... i just installed 8.04 , it asked me for proxy info during install... got it installed fine... now when i attempt to do "apt-get update" its trying to use the proxy server... How do i change this so its not using the proxy server?
<deany> for compiz and movie playback its great...for UT2004 type games, its useless..
<yme>  (8.04 server btw)
<jdu> I have a computer here, that when I login, I get "-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" 50 times or so and then periodically  (irregularly) after that.  What would cause there to be a lack of permissions to /dev/null?  /dev/agpgart also does not exist even though it should.
<archman> OK, now myspace.com won't work. wtf is wrong now??
<n8tuser> elena09 -> what is a System Testing? what does it test?
<testor> @ertu_ If it's hardware-specific, I guess it wont work for you.
<mercutio22> elena09> what does system testing do?
<Chamillionaire2> Heres my error when i run nautilus in terminal nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<testor> @deany: What card is this exactly? *g*
<deany> testor, one thats not supported no more
<Kattollikisd> hi, why my macbook don't boot the Ubuntu Cd live 64 bit? :S
<benjoldersma> is there any way I can get gmail notifications to come in through my new notification engine?
<elena09> System - Administration- System Testing, tests the parts of your PC
<archman> anyone having problem opening myspace with opera or firefox (wine)? can anyone check please?
<glitsj16> ertu_: have you seen/tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 to setup pulseaudio properly ?
<deany> testor, mobility radeon 256mb 9800
<mahs1> usr13: ok, tnx for your help mate, bye=;
<Chamillionaire2> !kick | a2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<Chamillionaire2> Just testing
<testor> @deany: Oh, okay. My oldest Radeon here is a x1250 onboard which is still supported... so... bad luck for your card :(
<yme> Hah! i figured it out on my own... i went to /etc/apt/apt.conf (thinking that since $http_proxy env variable wasn't set it must be a application specific issue)... sure enough proxy information was in  /etc/apt/apt.conf, removed and it was fine
<Mike_lifeguard> archman: That is a feature, not a bug. Myspace is evil :P
<archman> Mike_lifeguard: no, ubuntu sucks...
<joshjtl> can someone help me figure out where the patch or the patched version of xserver-xorg-video-intel  from this bug is located?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
 * dr_willis miss's where myspace has anything to do with (wine)
<Mike_lifeguard> archman: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/myspace.com too
<deany> testor, i know..   In windows driver versions dont matter.. they do with xorg/ubuntu
<deany> testor, im not missing out on anything anyway.. other than bug finding.
<archman> Mike_lifeguard: Address not found... what a damn heck ???
<testor> @deany: Yes... but if you're lucky, one of the free drivers might implement 3d accel ;-) Okay ^^.
<gravityreloaded> I would like to install a VJing software in Jaunty. Can anyone help me locate a good program? Something like Resolume? Freemix just isn't good enough...
<nickel3956> is there any way for me to use my logitech mouse with Ubuntu 9.04? it keeps messing up on me
<deany> testor, radeon OSS driver does.. just not very well..
<Mike_lifeguard> archman: can you access other domains? you may have an issue with http but not other protocols
<elena09> Hello??? Does anyone have the same problem with system testing?
<dr_willis> nickel3956:  clarify to the channel what the problem is.. Most every mouse ive ever had - worked fine with linux.
<archman> Mike_lifeguard: i can access everything except myspace.com
<deany> I can play hedgewars or xmoto..  just not UT2004.  radeon drivers dont cut it
<testor> @deany: Mhm. Maybe furhter developement might improve it ^^.
<deany> testor, maybe.   Im not waitin for maybe.
<nickel3956> almost every time i open a new window (say i open firefox) the mouse buttons will not work. sometimes i can right click and then left click and the buttons would work in just that window
<nickel3956> sometimes that wouldn't fix it
<elena09> Did someone use System Testing?
<Prosthetic_Head> hi room, anyone else have random junk pixels around some text in firefox with 9.04 or is it just me?
<gravityreloaded> can anyone help me to restore my ctrl-alt-backspace function?
<me_geo> Hello, during installation my graphics is not working. The forums say something like Xorg. Can anyone help?
<testor> @deany: Okay ^^. So good luck for the future, I will now try to change my mount-options for usb :P Bye ;-)
<eseven73> is it ok to dd copy a mounted hd? or do I have to unmount it first?
<Mike_lifeguard> archman: I thought you said you couldn't access the URL I just gave you?
<gravityreloaded> also ctrl-alt-del doesn't work...
<brent> Anyone else having trouble with gnome-panel today after upgrade?
<me_geo> am i kicked out?
<eseven73> !dontzap | gravityreloaded
<ubottu> gravityreloaded: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<archman> Mike_lifeguard: i can access it, but when i click on myspace.com link, i can't access it (btw it doesn't even work in vmware!!!!)
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, k
<eseven73> gravityreloaded, disregard that, I thought you said backspace
<elena09> System Testing, anyone did use it?
<gravityreloaded> eseven73: i did
<Prosthetic_Head> gravityrelade3d: http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/enabling-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty/
<gravityreloaded> eseven73: when I have a program crash I have to press reset
<archman> Mike_lifeguard: any ideas...this became real lame...
<gravityreloaded> instead of keyboard shortcut :(
<Flannel> !dontzap | gravityreloaded, Prosthetic_Head
<me_geo> anyone knows how to change xorg during installation?
<ubottu> gravityreloaded, Prosthetic_Head: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<eseven73> is it ok to dd copy a mounted hd? or do I have to unmount it first?
<gravityreloaded> thanks
<billisnice> anyone having the same problem as i am? My screen resolution changes to so small i can not see when i reboot.  It worked fine with 8.04.
<Mike_lifeguard> archman: sorry, no
<marge> I've upgraded to 9.04 but before had switched to kde4 and now have error: "kdm-kde4 is not your default display manager"  How can I designate kde as default display manager?
<me_geo> billisnice
<me_geo> i have similar problem
<dtchen> marge: probably dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nickel3956> sometimes my old mouse would lose access to the mouse buttons and i would have to right click to gain control. why?
<dtchen> marge: you'll need to choose kdm as the preferred display manager
<ertu_> dtchen, here's the bug report regarding AC97 no sound issue:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/370102
<archman> Mike_lifeguard: fucking linux...
<DjAngo23> Some can help me with my external monitor (ATI on my laptop, external screen is a 24' of iiyama) The biggest problem is that i prefer them to have different resolutions when near to each other
<eseven73> !ohmy | archman
<ubottu> archman: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<epaphus> hi, how do I Install the ssh server ??
<billisnice> my mouse jumps weird sometime all over the place
<me_geo> billisnice - my screen flickers and stops showing anything readable when i try to install 9.04 UNR
<dtchen> ertu_: you have two audio devices
<dtchen> ertu_: your ensoniq and your nvidia
<marge> dtchen: dpkg-reconfigure kdm didn't do anything, so I tried dpkg-reconfigure kdm-kde4 and got error: "kdm-kde4 is broken or not fully installed"
<billisnice> my totem when the codec installed i have to mess with the slider to get the movies to start
<ertu_> dtchen, yes, i think i have set nvidia to be default but i don't remember if it was after or before doing `killall pulseaudio`
<zerwas> I'm searching for a tool that can change the mode of a hard drive ("silent", "performance", etc.) Is there *anything* for Linux available?
<sebsebseb> !language > archman
<ubottu> archman, please see my private message
<dtchen> ertu_: how did you set Nvidia to be the default?
<DjAngo23> epaphus: Here : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<eseven73> sebsebseb, I already did !ohmy to him, why would you do !language > archman?
<marge> dtchen: I would really like to switch back to gnome.
<coleys> What theme engine should I use ;o
<rconan> anyone familiar enough with apt to help me sort something weird out? I corrupted my fs and fixed it with fsck but now I get the following error while trying to run anything dpkg related
<nickel3956> quit
<marge> How can I switch back to gnome?
<ertu_> dtchen, from sound preferences
<rconan> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 1139 package `cups-pdf': field name `Installed-' must be followed by colon
<DjAngo23> Someone can help me with my external monitor ? (ATI on my laptop, external screen is a 24' of iiyama) The biggest problem is that i prefer them to have different resolutions when near to each other
<marge> or just somehow fix my system so that I can have GUI?
<sebsebseb> eseven73: one of the first things  I saw when I looked at this channel,  and yeah I would normalley do those in the channel
<dtchen> marge: oh, then just use sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dtchen> ertu_: change all those back to autodetect
<marge> dtchen: Very well.  Thanks
<vekulica> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dtchen> ertu_: then, install pavucontrol, and use pavucontrol to migrate the streams to your desired device
<ertu_> dtchen, alright thank you.
<sebsebseb> marge: sudo apt-get purge kdm
<sebsebseb> marge: then you should only hve gdm installed :)
<Jo-Luis> hi
<sebsebseb> Jo-Luis: hi
<Jakal> can someone help me? whenever i set my screen resolution to 1360x768 the screen gets garbled and then goes black. this is the resolution for my hdtv.
<starktron> Hi, I installed Jaunty a couple days ago, and it's recently started occasionally making a very annoying buzzing noise over the top of sounds -- for example, Pidgin notification sounds or music tracks (rarely).  It doesn't do it very often, and it only lasts for as long as whatever particular sound is playing (one track, one notification sound, etc.).  Any ideas what the problem could be?
<billisnice> i have similar screen problems
<DjAngo23> Someone can help me with my external monitor ? (ATI on my laptop, external screen is a 24' of iiyama) The biggest problem is that i prefer them to have different resolutions when near to each other
<alex1> please sorry! it's test
<hooby1> ok i want to password protect an ntfs partition on my hd that i have set up so both ubuntu and windows can read it but how do i passoword protect it so both os's have the same password and can both still acess it ????
<out-of-hand> hi again, i tried sudo get ntfs-config tool.  and i made the mounting (usb flash drive ) a write option, but i see it on my desktop but still cant delete anything or write anything :(
<billisnice> i may switch back to 8.04...i did not have screen problems with 8.04...
<commander_> i can't get desktop effects
<commander_> it keep saying desktop effects cannot be enabled
<mattgirv> commander_: ATI/Nvidia? Have you installed the drivers for 3D acceleration?
<pubnum> can you guys give any suggestions for ubuntu 8.0.4 power management?
<commander_> how do you get that? i installed the modem driver when i upgraded and it asked me
<pubnum> In terms of reducing usage on peripherals and such?
<billisnice> with 8.04 is said that drivers were available, 9.04 did not notify me
<mattgyver> Is there a way to dim all open windows and view the desktop?  Win7 seems to have a feature for that, its pretty useful and would like to know if ubuntu has anything like that.
<out-of-hand> no suggestions?
<pubnum> chat's dead
<light> hey guiez, when I run update manager it dosent display the update to 9.04 in ubuntu, any idea why?
<zenit> mattgyver: ctrl-alt-d in gnome at least
<mattgyver> sweet, thanks zenit :D
<glitsj16> DjAngo23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Multihead might have some things you can try, basically it uses xrandr to set things up
<zenit> np
<Jamed> billisnice: did you already restart after installation? one of my friends had the same problem, but after restarting ist worked
<pubnum> light: what version are you using?
<ali4ever> hi, woundering how to instull IE7 or IE6 on ubuntu (for development and testing purposes) i tried ies4linux but it giving me some error
<billisnice> yep, i did restart....
<yehoshua> has anyone here installed the intel drivers for linux from source code, the ones that support the GMA 4500 MHD (GM45 Chipset)?
<mattgyver> ali4ever in a vm?
<nibblyn> light, it was disabled by default. take a look on the announcments page of jaunty
<DjAngo23> Thanks glitsj16
<DjAngo23> I gonna try that
<ali4ever> mattgyver well i was thinking about wine
<light> i'm running 8.10
<deany> mattgirv, there is a compiz plugin for that
<mattgyver> ali, didnt know you could do that.
<redrebel> what is new with ubuntu 9.04?
<mattgyver> redrebel, on an ext4 its a ton faster.
<Chr|s> !jaunty | redrebel
<ubottu> redrebel: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Jakal> has anyone else had trouble getting ubuntu to display 1360x768 properly?
<rzz8509> hello does any one have any info on the cricket broadband a600 wireless usb adapter this one has a built in sd card with win drivers
<ali4ever> mattgyver , well i found a way but it gives me error actually it is telling me to use latest version of wine (mine is the latest version) may be i need to have older version of wine to run IE
<mattgyver> deany, were you peaking to me?
<redrebel> i'de like to try ext4
<dr_willis> ali4ever:  the wine version in the repos may be older then the one at winehq web site
<redrebel> can you go from ext3 to ext4 without reformating the drive?
<deany> yeah, sorry
<mattgyver> redrebel, you can but then you dont get the full affect
<Mr-Woof> hi all, I've upgraded to 9.04 and for some reason Conky wont run on start up
<ali4ever> dr_willis ,  ummmmmm, can you explain more i didnt get you, but i have instulled wine just today using apt-get so it should be the latest i think
<rzz8509> any one have cricket wireless working under ubuntu
<Mr-Woof> even though its set to in the sessions and will run if i do alt-f2 conky
<commander_> hello
<Mr-Woof> anyone having any conky problems lol ?
<matrix_> hey how do i find internet radio broadacsts on audacious program
<dr_willis> ali4ever:  totally incorrect..   Ubuntu does a 6 mo release cycle. and the wine in ubuntu repos is most likely a few weeks to a month+ old.
<dr_willis> ali4ever:  winehq has unofficial more updated wine repositories
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dr_willis> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 7329 kB, installed size 54508 kB
<rzz8509> i need to get udev to stop mounting the card as a cd and as a usb modem
<matrix_> hey how do i find internet radio broadacsts on audacious program
<dr_willis> Wine 1.1.20 Released - but 1.1.1 is condidered 'stable' from the winehq site
<ali4ever> dr_willis ,  ok i see now , thanks i will try to correct that problem
<yehoshua> after i do glxinfo | grep rendering i get direct rendering : no, how do i turn that on?
<alybabe356> hello
<commander_> can anybody help me
<matrix_> hey how do i find internet radio broadacsts on audacious program
<scunizi> matrix_: much easier in vlc
<alybabe356> who wants to talk dirty ;)
<Jakal> can someone help me? whenever i set my screen resolution to 1360x768 the screen gets garbled and then goes black. this is the resolution for my hdtv.
<zaidka> alybabe, that would depend on your gender
<alybabe356> im female
<marianoguerra> since I updated to jaunty the music skips when the cpu usage goes up, it never happened on previous versions
<zaidka> female female? or boy female?
<alybabe356> female female lmao..
<commander_> i can't get no extra visual effects damn
<marianoguerra> does someone have the same problem?
<zaidka> interesting
<alybabe356> yup
<firevai> hey everyone.. i have windows and ubuntu on the same hd.. i need to reinstall winblows.. but when i try to boot from cdrom.. it kicks it back to the bios.. when i hit any key to boot from cdrom.. is that grub doing that?
<zaidka> you use ubuntu?
<matrix_> scunizi:thanks bro vlc was good
<frank_> if u use windows, i would recommend windows 7 :P
<Dragnslcr> Anybody else have $TERM default to "dumb" on a new install of 9.04?
<firevai> i would rather not use windows at all lol.. but ati and ubuntu dont play nice for games
<frank_> firevai: true that
<yehoshua> has anyone here installed the intel drivers for linux from source code, the ones that support the GMA 4500 MHD (GM45 Chipset)?
<Jakal> ati and linux seem to hate eachother
<firevai> so is it grub keeping me from booting my win install cd?
<frank_> nvidia sometimes is glitchy as well
<mattgyver> in 9.04, with the panel set to autohide i can still barely see it at the top.  Is this normal? Or do i need to edit my xorg.conf ??
<dylnuge> I'm installing Ubuntu 9.04 after a nasty upgrade crash, in the partition section currently. My system has a /, /boot, and /home partition. I want to override the / partition, keep my current /home, and override /boot. Do I inform the installer that the home partition is /home now or edit fstab later? Can I switch it to ext4 without losing data?
<frank_> but, in 9.04 64 bit, havn't had a prob
<frank_> then again, havn't played any games on it yet
<dylnuge> mattgyver: Normal behavior, yes
<mattgyver> thanks, just wanted to make sure
<frank_> firevai: i don't think grub would be doing that
<darcshado> sup everyone
<frank_> firevai: sure the disc is good?
<firevai> yeah pretty sure frank_
<dr_willis> mattgyver:  thats normal i think
<frank_> firevai: im not sure, never heard of that prob before :(
<darcshado> is this the best place to ask for some help, or is there a better room for that?
<firevai> yeah odd lol
<forces> how can I install openoffice3 in ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<frank_> darcshado: whats your problem?
<ali4ever> darcshado , go ahead and ask
<TheChaos92> I need help getting my microsoft lifechat lx-3000 head set to work on ubuntu 8.10
<calwig> how can i burn/copy an img to a DVDRW?
<firevai> calwig: k3b should do it
<dr_willis> calwig:  i think k3b can do that. or convert it to iso and use some of the other apps..
<dylnuge> Anyone know whether or not to set my current /home partition as such in the installer or just wait until later and edit fstab?
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!
<dr_willis> dylnuge:  You can do it either way
<calwig> it does only burning from iso on.  I have the new 9.04 netbook.img file that i'd like to burn onto a DVD
<starktron> Hi, I installed Jaunty a couple days ago, and it's recently started occasionally making a very annoying buzzing noise over the top of sounds -- for example, Pidgin notification sounds or music tracks (rarely).  It doesn't do it very often, and it only lasts for as long as whatever particular sound is playing (one track, one notification sound, etc.).  Any ideas what the problem could be?
<Flannel> dylnuge: During the installer is easier, obviously.
<nellmathew> this is unrelated to ubuntu, but i can't get a decent response from my other channels so : anyone know of a customizable 18.4 in or 17 in laptop? (WITHOUT glossy screen, meaning strictly matte).. i can't stand the shine.. lol
<calwig> k3b does not allow me to copy or extract from img to iso
<dr_willis> nellmathew:  go to dell.com and look perhaps?
<lukavia> hi, i need help with installing nvidia fx5500 in ubuntu 9.04, i tried envy, i tried resttricted drivers, nothing worked
<dylnuge> dr_willis, Flannel: Thanks. Assumed as much, just making sure that the installer wouldn't override the existing files.
<dylnuge> Would it be wise to make the / partition ext4 if I'm keeping /home the same as it is (ext3)?
<calwig> ftp://ftp.klid.dk/ubuntu-cd/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<darcshado> Im new to Ubuntu all together, and installed 9.04. I have no sound. Im using a USB Headset and when i goto the sound options (system->preferences->sound) I select my headphones and test the sound and it works along with my mic. But there is no sound anywhere else. (Not from the OS, or any other program). Possible someone can point me in the right direction :D
<Flannel> dylnuge: /home gets marked as used (as /home), but not to format.
<calwig> Flannel: i know youre an expert in things
<calwig> how could you extract an img and archive it to iso
<darcshado> Ive also installed all the drivers and updated everything that i know of.
<dylnuge> Flannel: Thanks. Any opinion on using ext4 on / with ext3 on /home?
<Flannel> calwig: Why do you need an iso of it?
<Flannel> dylnuge: I don't, It shouldn't be a problem, if that's what you're asking.
<calwig> well i cant seem to burn it on to a dvdrw properly, it wont boot
<dylnuge> Flannel: Thanks!
<forces> how can I install openoffice3 in ubuntu 8.04 LTS?
<calwig> Flannel: the netbook remix only allows to extract to USB with usb-imagewriter
<mdgrech_> sudo apt-get openoffice3
<dr_willis> Is openoffice3 even in backports for 8.04 ?
<forces> nop
<Flannel> calwig: As far as I can tell, the img is the same as an iso.  Have you tried renaming it to .iso and burning to the DVD?
<LeL> hi all
<darcshado> Im new to Ubuntu all together, and installed 9.04. I have no sound. Im using a USB Headset and when i goto the sound options (system->preferences->sound) I select my headphones and test the sound and it works along with my mic. But there is no sound anywhere else. (Not from the OS, or any other program). Possible someone can point me in the right direction :D
<calwig> Flannel: the Netbook img file? are you sure, i renamed it and then tried it and didnt work, let me try again brb
<LeL> i've installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and i had to blacklist pcspkr in modprobe.d because the system beep was way to noisy, but now the builtin volume controls and mute button aren't working, any idea how to solve this?
<dmitriy> anyone had a problem with ext4 in 9.04 ?
<Flannel> calwig: well, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR#From%20commandline%20with%20dd  uses dd to write to the flash drive, and an iso is just a dd'd image of a CD
<Pici> dmitriy: There are caveats regarding ext4 in the Jaunty release notes.
<Pici> !notes | dmitriy
<ubottu> dmitriy: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<glitsj16> darcshado: you've been asked already probably ... but did you check your mixer to see if things are unmuted properly ?
<Ubuntu_Sl> heeyy
<Magician> hi
<Ubuntu_Sl> i have a little problem here
<LeL> i've installed ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop and i had to blacklist pcspkr in modprobe.d because the system beep was way to noisy, but now the builtin volume controls and mute button aren't working, any idea how to solve this?
<Magician> ok go ahead
<calwig> Flannel: ok thanks going to read
<darcshado> everything is unmuted
<Ubuntu_Sl> i´ve installed ubuntu in mmy pc , later i put all graphics effects. And them i need change again because i´cant see the windows .. how i do this????
<Magician> can you see anything
<LeL> Ubuntu_Sl: which graphic card you've got?
<glitsj16> darcshado: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html might be worth taking a look at
<lukavia> hi, i need help with installing nvidia fx5500 in ubuntu 9.04, i tried envy, i tried resttricted drivers, nothing worked
<Ubuntu_Sl> ¡!Magician!¡: yes, only the begin. If i click in one icon.. everything is black , i see nothing more
<nellmathew> anyone know if there is a .deb package for an ext4 defrag?
<Magician> LEL: Can you help with this one
<darcshado> thank you glitsj16
<Furtano> hi
<michael__> hey furtano
<goose> I'm running 9.04 x64, launching Thunderbird totally locks up my system, I have to hard shut down and then restart
<alybabe356> hi
<Adremelech|Lapto> LOL, hai goose
<goose> LOL Adremelech|Lapto! what's up?
<Adremelech|Lapto> @ nodetwo
<Xaeij> how do i run a console
<goose> k
<goose> Xaeij, Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<michael__> run console for what?
<Ubuntu_Sl> somebody??
<Magician> if you can not access anything then it will be hard to change it back
<michael__> for ruby?  php?
<Xaeij> irssi
<Magician> I am here Ubuntu_SL
<Magician> did you do an upgrade or clean install
<Furtano> Xaeij, press F1 an search console
<Ubuntu_Sl> Magician: please, help-me man :)
<Magician> pm me
<goose> I'm running 9.04 x64, launching Thunderbird totally locks up my system, I have to hard shut down and then restart. Does anyone else have this bug/is there any way I can fix it?
<michael__> um dont have this bug...have you tried the obvious already such as reinstalling it?
<goose> yes
<goose> through repositories, and terminal
<michael__> mmm anything interesting in the logs goose?
<lukavia> hi, i need help with installing nvidia fx5500 in ubuntu 9.04, i tried envy, i tried resttricted drivers, nothing worked
<goose> michael__, where should I look for them?
<calwig> Flannel: i just renamed the netbook file from .img to .iso, then started k3b to burn iso image and says it cant read file. Its md5sum confirmed, ive got it running on an USB i need it however on a DVD hmmmm
<sh1> hi, anyone know where i can put custom JAR files in java-6-sin?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey, my computer was unresponsive (Ubu 8.10) when I came back, both my monitors were not turning on and the hard drive light was NOT doing anything.. I tried many key shortcuts to restart X, etc, nothing worked. I figured I kernel panic'd around 4:00 (It's 6:49 now)
<sh1> i tried making ~/jar and putting that in the CLASSPATH, but it didn't work
<H_M-Ubuntu> I recently upgraded my video drivers from 177 to 180
<H_M-Ubuntu> I think that might be the culprit.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Does Ubuntu have some sort of crash log that I can look at?
<eseven73> is it ok to dd copy a mounted hd? or do I have to unmount it first?
<dr_willis> calwig:  rename it to .iso and see if virtualbox can boot it..
<alybabe356> i have a question..who else here has a sylvania ubuntu laptop? the new ones or w.e
<H_M-Ubuntu> Any ideas?...
<DOLE> hi all, i have a problem, when i move windows, they move kinda choppy, i suppose that's a video driver problem, what do i have to do?
<coleys> dole using xfce?
<DOLE> ubuntu
<deany> calwig, if its netbook .img you are talkin about. a simple dd will work
<michael__> mmm what are you video settings at?
<calwig> dr_willis: hmm ok
<DOLE> coleys ubuntu
<DOLE> coleys gnome
<coleys> try..
<mahs1> ﻿ ﻿Hi, ﻿ i have  a porblem with booting my system and see this eror:"grub loading,eror 22", help me please
<coleys> DOLE: System > Administration > Hardware drivers.
<michael__> did you try adjusting your visual effects to none?
<calwig> deany: dd will indeed extract/copy to dvd, however when i boot, the dvd is not recognized upon boot
<DOLE> coleys i have the latest restricted for nvidia
<deany> calwig, I just made a fat partition and dd if=/image.img of=/dev/usb-partition bs=1024
<coleys> DOLE: 180?
<mahs1> ﻿ ﻿Hi, ﻿ i have  a porblem with booting my system and see this eror:"grub loading,eror 22", help me please
<DOLE> coleys version 180
<Flannel> calwig: Can't you just install using the regular CD (or the minimal or alternate CD) and then convert to UNR later?
<DOLE> coleys :D
<Furtano> what is a good irc server to chat ?
<coleys> DOLE: Using emerald ?
<DOLE> coleys no, metacity
<coleys> hum...
<deany> calwig, then I guess your usb isnt capable of booting.. some aint
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey does Ubuntu have a crash log?
<DOLE> coleys i think this has always happened to me, it's a little less choppy when i disable compiz
<coleys> DOLE: visual effects on extra, or middle =p (forget the option)
<DOLE> coleys in the live cd, it was really smootk
<lukavia> which application was for showing processes in ubuntu
<DOLE> coleys smooth
<H_M-Ubuntu> Or something that logs... anything... in Ubuntu 8.10
<lukavia> convy ?
<calwig> Flannel: mmm the regular CD of ubuntu or netbook?  i cant find a CD for netbook, much less an iso
<DOLE> coleys i have it on custom.. very basic effects, very basic stuff
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!
<eseven73> H_M-Ubuntu, most logs are in /var/log might want to check there
<DOLE> coleys any ideas?
<coleys> DOLE: Hum, any weird custom effects?
<H_M-Ubuntu> eseven73, thanks.. My system kernel panic'd (I think) and I want to check
<mahs1> ﻿ ﻿Hi, ﻿ i have  a porblem with booting my system and see this eror:"grub loading,eror 22", help me please
<Flannel> calwig: A regular CD for Ubuntu.  UNR only comes in the img file I believe (because its too big to fit on a CD)
<DOLE> coleys i don't think so, i don't use animations, only fade, minimize effect, scale, screenshot. and other tiny ones
<calwig> deany: USB stick boots with Netbook, perfectly fine, recognizes BT, WIFI, the works, then id like to install it again on the same USB stick, but its not possible
<deany> install ON it?
<coleys> DOLE: Whats your resolution? Does it correspond to your screensize? gDesklets or screenlets?
<DOLE> coleys i read somewhere to activate vsync to blank, i activated in compiz and nvidia x config and it's a little better but still choppy
<ogre_> i have an install of lilo that I need to configure. I googled it but suprisingly didnt find much here is a pastebin of what the installer says http://paste.ubuntu.com/161752/
<calwig> Flannel: mm ok but UNR with the new GUI is also available not necessarily from the .img file?
<DOLE> coleys 1680x1050 it's the native reolution of my monitor, and i don't use neither of them
<calwig> deany: id like to boot from a USB
<calwig> I already have one running this way
<TightPussy> hi
<calwig> but Id like the UNR 9.04 running its super fast at booting up to the desktop
<coleys> DOLE: everything *should* be okay =p Reinstall your nvidia 180?
<deany> You can boot it fine to run live? but not to install from ?
<DOLE> coleys ok, i'll try
<coleys> will require restart though =p
<deany> I dont get it
<coleys> ill be here when you get back :]
<DOLE> coleys thanks for your help.. Ok then, bye!
<Furtano> can i run my pinnacle 72e tv stick with ubuntu ?
<Flannel> calwig: you can add UNR to any Ubuntu install, yeah.
<cjae> is anyone here using a monitor and a tv via svideo tv out via svideo with a nvdia card and driver 180 set to separate xscreens in 9.04?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Aha, I believe I found where the crash occurred......
<cjae> and actually have a desktop on the tv?
<cjae> not just a x cursor
<H_M-Ubuntu> Apparently Compiz.real segfaulted or something
<Dragnslcr> Anybody else have $TERM default to "dumb" on a new install of 9.04?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Can someone look at when the suspected crash happened in my log and tell me if they see anything that stands out? http://pastebin.com/m1d99d5c8
<cjae> is anyone here using a monitor and a tv via svideo tv out  with a nvdia card and driver 180 set to separate xscreens in 9.04? the monitor is setup with a dvi cable
<eseven73> compiz gets old very fast H_M-Ubuntu, when you're done ga-ga'ing over the effects and finally remove it, your computer will thank you for it :)
 * cjae appologizes for repeat but had grammatical error
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well the thing is... I like the effects.. and I don't use wobbly or cube or anything like that crap
<H_M-Ubuntu> I use desktop wall and shadow, and some other small things
#ubuntu 2009-05-01
<goose> I'm running 9.04 x64, launching Thunderbird totally locks up my system, I have to hard shut down and then restart. Does anyone else have this bug/is there any way I can fix it?
<H_M-Ubuntu> They make actually using the computer easier.
<calwig> Flannel: mm ok got a how to?
<coeus82> hey, was wondering if someone can help. I'm getting a bit of a lag when ever I do an an action that needs to open a browse window. For example, if I do "File > Open" there's about a 15 sec lag before the browse window opens. Same happens if I'm in Firefox and do "Save As"
<H_M-Ubuntu> By the way eseven73, my computer can handle Compiz just fine... I see no need to disable it.
<H_M-Ubuntu> :D
<eseven73> ok
<H_M-Ubuntu> Infact I think my computer would cry if I disabled it.
<H_M-Ubuntu> So does anyone see anything in this --> http://pastebin.com/m1d99d5c8 <-- log
<H_M-Ubuntu> 2 things segfaulted...
<H_M-Ubuntu> This != good
<DOLE> coleys i'm back
<DOLE> coleys now i can't enable the nvidia drivers :S
<DOLE> coleys i restarted the computer and all..
<Flannel> calwig: http://platonic.techfiz.info/2009/04/24/tip-to-convert-img-to-iso-try-on-ubuntu-netbook-image/
<Flannel> calwig: Does that work?
<Flannel> calwig: Ah, no it doesn't.
<HF_soulswerelost> hello
<lexvegas> Is there any reason why graphics are slow and jumpy in 9.04 when they were fine in 8.10?
<zealiod> i have ubuntu-server all configured they way i need it - is there a way to wrap it all up in an ISO?
<DOLE> coleys hello?
<calwig> Flannel: site is up, will check if it works one sec
<eseven73> !remaster | zealiod Maybe this...
<ubottu> zealiod Maybe this...: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<HF_soulswerelost> so.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Grrrrr i'm gonna have to go to Ubuntu Forums, aren't I............
<H_M-Ubuntu> Fiiine.
<coleys> DOLE: Hey any luckkk?
<DOLE> coleys no man, no i can't enable the nvidia drivers
<DOLE> coleys i restarted ubuntu ..
<con-man> does anyone know why all my audio devices have disappeared?  I wouldnt even know where to start
<coleys> DOLE: Is it hanging?
<DOLE> coleys i click on activate and starts searching and downloading the driver and it quickly closes
<DOLE> coleys not hanging.. just quickly stops looking for them
<JohnDoe1> How do I check if Ubuntu's firewall is turned on?
<eseven73> is it ok to dd copy a mounted hd? or do I have to unmount it first?
<con-man> alsa mixer is fuxed
<DOLE> coleys hey are my messages appearing to you in red?
<con-man> ALSA lib conf.c:2850:(snd_config_hook_load) /home/con-man/.asoundrc may be old or corrupted: consider to remove or fix it
<calwig>  nrg2iso ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.iso
<calwig> |================>[24%]
<calwig> Flannel: looks like its working
<calwig> Flannel: will confirm if i could burn it on a dvd with ya, thanks for now :)
<gordonjcp> argh, I hate Evolution
<Flannel> calwig: As far as conversion, I *believe* you can simply install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<coleys> DOLE: Try it again?
<eseven73> gordonjcp, have you tried Thunderbird?
<gordonjcp> why on earth is it the default mail client in Ubuntu when it's got such a massive showstopper bug
<shiznebit> Flannel: how ?
<gordonjcp> eseven73: yes
<calwig> :\
<calwig> i see
<gordonjcp> eseven73: it's not really an improvement, it's just as unusable in other ways
<Flannel> shiznebit: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<DOLE> coleys let's see
<tyfon> you can boot the minimal cd and select netbook remix from there too
<tyfon> but it will download all the files as it installs
<quidnunc> Anybody having problems installing latest cups updates?
<gordonjcp> eseven73: still, at least the basic core functionality of a mail client works, in that in Thunderbird you can reply to an email
<con-man> anyone?
<DOLE> coleys still the same, i suppose at some point ubuntu will eventually ask me to upgrade to restricted as i'm using the ubuntu ones
<coleys> DOLE: sudo apt-get update
<coleys> See if that does anything.
<DOLE> coleys oh, let's see
<calwig> Flannel: it extracted the file successfully without errors, tried opening it got error, k3b cannot load the iso itself for preparing to burn, anyway.. so i can just download the 9.04 jaunty and then install the ubuntu netbook-remix?
<sir_darkos> hi, how to go to #abiword please?
<Flannel> calwig: Yep
<DOLE> coleys i think it's working now
<coleys> sir_darkos: Go to ? Or get?
<eseven73> sir_darkos, /join #abiword
<con-man> anyone?
<coleys> DOLE: Oh good. :)
<DOLE> coleys it's downloading 9 packages
<calwig> Flannel: thanks i wish someone told me that before
<mattgyver> I have an app that will does not load in wine, is there a log that i can view to see where its halting at?
<sir_darkos> thanks
<coleys> your mattgyver, you should be able to figure that out!! =o
<DeepTime> Table size: 85706
<mattgyver> i know, but i have failed
<sir_darkos> no one on the abiword chat to help me... :(
<Chr|s> ahh :( wasn't identified
<coleys> sir_darkos: What you need/
<newbie> I tried to install 9.04 on my desktop. 8.10 worked np.  9.04 doesn't. X doesn't start.2.6.28 woesn't do it
<akarasulu> Does anyone remember off the top of their head what those options are for ext2-4 file systems in the installer when setting up the FS?  I remember seeing standard, news and large4 something
<shark107> guys i can't use internet on a pc where i just installed ubuntu.. the weird thing is i can if i use the livecd .__. but if i just run ubuntu normally i can't.. anyone could help me?
<newbie> how do I get 2.6.28 off the list of kernels at boot
<H_M-Ubuntu> No one here will help me either, I know how you feel mate.
<sir_darkos> Someone known well the abiword programm could help me
<sir_darkos> ?
<coleys> shark107: Have you tried more then once?
<toggles> anyone know why /etc/cron.daily/apt is not +x? i don't see updates unless i manually update..
<H_M-Ubuntu> 1500 people in a room, 99.96% geeks, and none of them can help me.
<coleys> shark107: And do you have broadcom wireless drivers by any chance?
<shark107> yea, tried to turn off and on, tried to turn on and off the router etc
<scunizi> newbie: open System/Admin/synaptic package manager and search for the kernel .. uninstall it.
<eseven73> H_M-Ubuntu, NO, 99% of them are IDLE
<eseven73> and geeks :)
<shark107> and btw, it's not a wireless connection, it's with the cable
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: what's the question?
<coleys> !danger | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<H_M-Ubuntu> Idle geeks... there is a problem with that.
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, to be fair, it is to deal with a kernel panic.. trying to figure out what caused it and how to fix the problem
<H_M-Ubuntu> A likely cause is.. I upgraded my video drivers from 177 to 180
<DOLE> coleys Hooray!
<coleys> Boo yeahhh :)
<newbie> scuniz, on my EEEPC, np.  I need to choose my kernel at boot.  I can't find in synaptics the kernel
<gordonjcp> H_M-Ubuntu: which drivers?
<eseven73> is it ok to dd copy a mounted hd? or do I have to unmount it first?
<H_M-Ubuntu> And... I don't know what could have gone wrong.
<H_M-Ubuntu> gordonjcp, what do you mean?
<brunop> hi, when i start an ubuntu jaunty CD or my Intrepid upgraded to Jaunty, I get this error : "(EE) intel(0): Failed to initialize kernel memory manager" <= anyone could help ?
<coleys> DOLE: working now =? :D
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: ah.. one of those elusive hard to track down problems.. I've never experienced one of those.. did this happen right after a fresh install?
<gordonjcp> H_M-Ubuntu: what kind of card, for one thing
<DOLE> coleys yeah, it's installing
<shark107> how come i can use internet with windows, i can use internet with ubuntu from livecd but i can't with just ubuntu? xD i tried pppoeconf but nothing.. T.T
<newbie> on my EEPC, 9.04 works fine
<sir_darkos> Something could help me? I've a question about abiword
<DOLE> coleys let's see the choppy matter
<DOLE> coleys restart... i'll be back
<coleys> DOLE: Yeah, hopefullly no choppyyy.
<Guybrush> hi
<lukavia> hi, i need help with installing nvidia fx5500 in ubuntu 9.04, i tried envy, i tried resttricted drivers, nothing worked
<Zzeiss> I'm having a problem with a 9.04 install.... specifically, Bluetooth doesn't work.  The system is a Macbook Aluminum (5.1) and everything else works (sound in/out, keyboard, backlight).  The wiki says "bluetooth works" but my system doesn't recognize any bluetooth devices under 9.04 (it _does_ just fine under MacOS, so I know it's not broken hardware.  Any ideas?
<gordonjcp> !envy | lukavia
<ubottu> lukavia: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, no, old Ubuntu 8.10 install.. been faithful for 4 months. gordonjcp, 8800 GTS 320mb VRAM.
<newbie> I doubt I know anything about abiword
<H_M-Ubuntu> PCIe16x, of course.
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: nvm.. you said after vid driver update.. which 180 driver did you upgrade to?
<zealiod> eseven73: this looks like the thing - but seriously complecated!
<coleys> Do the envy drivers work well?
<gordonjcp> H_M-Ubuntu: are you using the real binary NVidia drivers?
<scunizi> coleys: stay away from them
<newbie> but tell me what you want to know about abiword?
<lukavia> envy don't work, sorry
<coleys> scunizi: kinda figured :(
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, the one located in restricted drivers.. let me get the exact version number.
<Guybrush> anybody got an idea where i could some consulting on building an linux file server with 6 sataII hdds in raid 5
<lukavia> gordonjcp: don't work
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: probably the 180.11 am I right?
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, 180.11
<H_M-Ubuntu> Yup.
<eseven73> zealiod, ive never used it before, so I couldn't be of any help sorry
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: you'd probably be better off running the latest directly from nvidia.. espicially with that card..
<gordonjcp> !doesntwork | lukavia
<ubottu> lukavia: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<H_M-Ubuntu> The install went with just one problem, I had to reconfigure Xorg because my previous Xorg config had modifications of my own doing.
<sir_darkos> thanks newbie. Well I've tried to save a document en .doc format to send to someone with windows, but it has save it in the "qbiword language" ans now it's unreadable
<lukavia> gordonjcp: do not work
<gordonjcp> lukavia: *what* doesn't?
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: the drivers are here.. http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<sir_darkos> example of the text format: p style="Normal" xid="21" props="font-family:Times New Roman; margin-left:-2.25cm; font-size:11pt; text-indent:0.00cm; lang:-none-; font-
<cje> Does anyone know of a good PDF editor in the Jaunty repos?
<aliam> is there any chance to get the old alsa drivers from intrepid in jaunty? maybe by installing the old kernel?
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, I was running 177 before... and it worked just fine for what I needed, the only problem was GNOME-Do - Docky, it was laggy at times.
<lukavia> gordonjcp: BOT ?
<sir_darkos> all my text is like this, how do I do to make it normal once more?
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: yep. the latest drivers are a night and day difference
<DOLE> coleys still a bit choppy.. i don't know, i'll look for it later, it's not a big thing, but it would be beautiful for it to run smoothly
<gordonjcp> lukavia: what are you talking about?
<gordonjcp> lukavia: you've just said "doesn't work" twice
<DOLE> coleys I really appreciate all your help man!
<coleys> DOLE: Yeah, sorry I couldn't help you fix D:
<newbie> scunzi, why would 8.10 work on desktop and 9.04 crash when I use 2.6.28 (bug message)  and, when I use 2.6.27, X crashes?
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, well.. I run Nexuiz and a variety of other games, I noticed NO difference in performance.
<coleys> DOLE: Yeah np :]
<lukavia> gordonjcp: :) envy do not work with me, i need specific help
<newbie> If only I knew about abiword
<gordonjcp> lukavia: did you install envy?
<newbie> sorry
<DOLE> coleys does not matter, i learnt how to fix the non updating drivers problem anyway
<lukavia> gordonjcp: yes i did
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: well you could re-initiate the 177 drivers or upgrade the existing ones.
<gordonjcp> lukavia: oh dear
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, Docky has a bug with the compositioning engine or something of that sorts... it deals with some problem in nvidia-config.
<gordonjcp> lukavia: there's basically no way back from that
<DOLE> coleys I'll go man, good luck and thanks!!!
<lukavia> gordonjcp: what ?
<gordonjcp> lukavia: wipe and reinstall time
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, Yeah but then Docky would lag again.. and I love Docky -.-
<lukavia> gordonjcp: did that, been there
<gordonjcp> unless someone else knows how to unbreak a system after installing envy
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: so upgrade it is.  do you know how?
<newbie> be back tomorrow to ask more clearly what my desktop does with 9.04
<newbie> bye
<gordonjcp> lukavia: whatever you do, don't install envy again
<lynxaba> HELLO EVERYBODY!! i'm very new with ubuntu, i've installed a program with synaptic but i don't see it in the application menu, however i ca run it from console... is there a way that i can add a launcher to the application menu? can someone help this little newbie girl please? =)
<newbie> it's 1:20 am
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, i'm a programmer.. How dare you ask me "Do you know how?"! :P
<H_M-Ubuntu> In other words, yes.. and thanks for your help.
<lukavia> gordonjcp: i have not since the last time :) it is frsh ubuntu 9.04 now
<sir_darkos> well...Anyone could pass with me on the abiword canal?
<gordonjcp> lynxaba: what's the program?  Are you sure you're looking for it in the right place?
<starktron> lynxaba: System->Preferences->Main Menu
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: well... it's not a simple sudo sh <driver blob>
<Anacranom> lukavia, i agree with gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> lukavia: okay, and did it detect your card?
<mleger> hello. Any audio people can help me with setting up ALSA on 9.04? OSS is working but ALSA is corrupted and I tried everything
<lynxaba> gordonjcp: yes, the program is "subtitleeditor"
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, as I see on the page, it has a .run file....
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, I'm sure that would work just fine...
<lynxaba> starktron: thank you =)
<unko> can some one help me? im trying to get my external drive shared... i selected a couple folders on it but on my net book when i go to network my folders don't show up
<lukavia> gordonjcp: no
<starktron> lynxaba: No problem :D
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'm going to get this one: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_180.51.html
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: in essence you need to remove the stock nvidia references in synaptic then get to a tty and stop gdm.. from there install and start gdm again
<lukavia> gordonjcp: ubuntu detects it only for right resolution
<dr_willis> unko:  ntfs filesystem?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'm on 64bit.... So.
<sir_darkos> jHello, someone read me? I'd like some urgent help on the canal abiword please
<unko> dr_willis, no ext4
<Gnea> unko: can you share anything else out from the same system?
<lukavia> gordonjcp: no 3D
<unko> Gnea, lemme try hold on
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, all the better, I love using TTY's.. It makes me feel like a hacker.
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: but first first.. deactivate the binary driver that's active.
<eseven73> is it ok to dd copy a mounted hd? or do I have to unmount it first?
<lukavia> gordonjcp: no compiz, which is my purpose
<mleger> hi anyone can help me get ALSA to work on my laptop running Jaunty?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Excuse me, h4x0r
<dr_willis> unko:  did you check the 'allow others, and/or the 'guest' check box;s "?
<GuybrushTh> hey! i got a problem with samba: fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 Places --> Network --> Windows Network is empty even though there are several windows pcs in the network... smb://hostname/ works though....
<unko> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> GuybrushTh:  check your workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf perhaps?
<aliam> mleger sound on my laptop stopped working too
<gordonjcp> lukavia: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Gnea> !hacker | H_M-Ubuntu
<ubottu> H_M-Ubuntu: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<dr_willis> unko:  you could try adding a samba password for the user 'smbpasswd -a username'
<GuybrushTh> i'll check
<MrKeuner> hi, which version should I download for core2quad q9300 processor for 64 bit support?
<MrKeuner> amd64?
<Gnea> MrKeuner: yes
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, i'm sure the .run file will stop the old driver.
<mleger> aliam: after upgrading?
<H_M-Ubuntu> nVidia is proprietary, but not stupid.
<sir_darkos> does anyone could help me with abiword?
<scbz`> hey all
<unko> Gnea, ok i added public folder from my home directory... now all my folders that i've selected to share are showing up on my system but not my netbook?
<H_M-Ubuntu> They do the same thing on Windows, remove the old driver.
<scbz`> can anybody help me on a soundcard problem ?
<Gnea> !helpme | sir_darkos
<sebsebseb> sir_darkos: maybe
<ubottu> sir_darkos: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<aliam> mleger yes
<unko> Gnea, shit nevermind... i got disconnected!! grr i feel stupid
<MrKeuner> Gnea, but that's core2 is intel?
<mleger> aliam: wow I'm upset. I thought I left that behind along with 8.04. Was working fine on 8.10
<lukavia> gordonjcp: 173 and 96, it is 173 recomended
<aliam> meleger i have a hda intel and it stopped working
<Gnea> unko: lol np - try to be careful on the language :)
<GuybrushTh> dr_willis: I'm in a domain so should i replace WORKGROUP in samba.conf with that domainname?
<unko> Gnea, im sorry haha i feel very stupid right now :P
<sebsebseb> sir_darkos: what do you want help with
<sir_darkos> I've saved a document on abiword wich is now unreadable, it seems like this: p style="Normal" xid="21" props="font-family:Times New Roman; margin-left:-2.25cm; font-size:11pt; text-indent:0.00cm; lang:-none-; font-
<aliam> there are many people here talking about sound problems
<Gnea> !amd64 | MrKeuner
<starktron> eseven73: If it's mounted and being written to, then there could be inconsistencies in the copy, so it's better to unmount it first.  Otherwise, it should be fine
<ubottu> MrKeuner: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<jbmigel> MrKeuner intel 'borrowed' amd's 64 bit architecture so they are the same thing
<dr_willis> GuybrushTh:  no idea on that- i never use domains
<gordonjcp> lukavia: okay, install it then
<gordonjcp> nn all
<MrKeuner> jbmigel, Gnea OK thank you
<Gnea> MrKeuner: basically, AMD64 covers all 64-bit X86-based CPUs
<sir_darkos> all my document(quite long) is like this and I have to print it for tomorrow...
<sebsebseb> sir_darkos: in abw format?
<dr_willis> unko:   You did try adding a samba pasword for the user with 'smbpasswd' ?
<GuybrushTh> ok, I'll just try - what should i do when i saved the new config?
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, now THAT is just hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!
<GuybrushTh> i need to restart samba right?
<eseven73> starktron, ok ty
<unko> dr_willis, no i got it... i was disconnected on my net book :P
<dr_willis> GuybrushTh:  restart the samba service :) actually it Might restart.
<Gnea> unko: you fixed the problem - that's not stupid :)
<dr_willis> unko:  lol :P
<H_M-Ubuntu> You can go to a website.. I won't say it..... and on 180.11 drivers, it crashes X
<H_M-Ubuntu> That is just LOL
<GuybrushTh> how do i do that?
<H_M-Ubuntu> It's a glitch of some sorts
<dr_willis> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<sir_darkos> sebsebseb no, I has saved it on .doc format to send it to someone who has windows, but it seemed in abiword format but unreadable
<lukavia> gordonjcp: been there, done that, if i install them after restart i get LOW GRAPHICS MODE
<dr_willis> Usage: service < option > | --status-all | [ service_name [ command | --full-restart ] ]
<scbz`> guys, anyone of you is using xfi xtreme gamer ?
<dr_willis> service samba restart :)
<sebsebseb> sir_darkos: opem them in  Open Office?
<GuybrushTh> k ty
<telexl> Hi.  My question is about the GNOME Bluetooth applet.  I've just upgraded to Jaunty and I'm pleased to see that I can now enter a PIN for Bluetooth pairing, but it's limited to 4 chrs.  Is there a commandline tool that would let me do this with PINs > 4 chrs please?
<Gnea> unko: the very fact that you were able to solve the real problem by troubleshooting another shows that you will really enjoy using linux :)
<dr_willis> hmm ive never seen a bluetooth gizmo with 5+ # pins
<sir_darkos> sebsebseb I don't have openoffice
<zealiod> how can i roll my own ubuntu package?
<sir_darkos> Working with Wubuntu
<sir_darkos> Xubuntu sorry
<unko> Gnea, im not new to linux im very used to it infact.. but now here's another problem.. STILL on my netbook it dosn't show my shared files but on the computer thats sharing them it shows up
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: don't assume that the new driver will detect and uninstall the one's put there by Ubuntu.. You'll want to use the package manager
<telexl> dr_willis: it's an Arduino BT - fickle little device, it is, and it's most difficult to use.
<sebsebseb> sir_darkos: it comes with Ubuntu by default.  Xubuntu ok,  well you can install  other ones into xubuntu
<Gnea> unko: and you're using smbfs/cifs?
<gordonjcp> hmm, that's odd, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't reset X
<marko-_--> gordonjcp, yea they removed that in jaunty
<Gnea> gordonjcp: i noticed that too
<unko> Gnea, whats that? but is there a problem if im over wireless?
<whodevil> so I installed UNR. and it boots soooo quick. I just need to know how to turn off the god awful gui and go to a normal gnome env?
<gordonjcp> marko-_--: erk, what? *why*?
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, well to be honest, I don't think i'll be using Ubuntu 8.10 too much longer.
<Gnea> unko: it's the protocol that samba and windows networking uses - wireless shouldn't be a problem
<gordonjcp> Gnea: time to file a bug
<erUSUL> !dontzap | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<marko-_--> gordonjcp, i don't know, many users accidentaly restarted their X
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp  and  Gnea  it's been disabled by  xorg     look at the 9.04 release notes
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, some other things are starting to break too... Well only 1, but... still.. It's time to upgrade.
<scbz`> please someone answer me, i'm using ubuntu 9.04 live cd atm and i don't have anysound with my creative xfi soundcard...i'd like to be sure this can be fixed before installing ubuntu
<Gnea> gordonjcp: do it and forward the bug# to me, i'll add an attachment
<marko-_--> it's weird
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: ubuntu did not remove it xorg devs did it
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: wtf, the app to do it isn't even installed by default?
<sebsebseb> marko-_--: see above
<b3n_> I tested Jaunty when the RC came out and I had frequent system freezes at random times. I thought it might have been something related to ext4... So I kept myself in 8.10 as it's working real smooth. Tonight I was thinking about updating to Jaunty... Should I?
<unko> Gnea, i don't know 0.o i just right clicked and shared the file....
<sir_darkos> I can try, but my connetion  and PC are VERY slow...I'm really sure it's a kind of abiword document because it sai it at the begging of the text
<marko-_--> sebastien, yea i saw
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: that's a showstopper bug
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: you can just edit xorg.conf by hand and add the option... the app is a convenience
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: what else is breaking?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Add/Remove
<dmulholland> hey, i just upgraded to 9.04 but it didn't update my kernel....
<H_M-Ubuntu> It doesn't open anymore
<dmulholland> what can i do to make it update the kernel?
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: did that, still doesn't ctrl-alt-backspace
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: not a bug; a feature... careless users do not have to worry enymore about lost work by an accidental crtl + alt + backspace
<H_M-Ubuntu> And on load it complains about python, or something like that.
<RickX> anyone have a suggestion for the size of a root partition... I'm going to have a separate /home
<H_M-Ubuntu> I'll pastebin the output of running it from terminal
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: when you upgrade will you be keeping you /home?
<scunizi> *your
<sebsebseb> RickX: 12GB
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: no, they just have to worry about lost work by runaway X apps
<Gnea> RickX: 10GB
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, i'm going to do a fresh install
<H_M-Ubuntu> I never use upgrade.. on ANY OS.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Always ends in "ZOMG PAIN"
<Gnea> RickX: 30GB if /usr is part of it
<platius> scbz`      http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html            there may be some answers here
<sebsebseb> Gnea: what?
<captj> hey, I have a hdd/partition problem. I'm new to linux also, fyi. I've got 2 hdd's. 1 is just a 150gb single partition for the drive w/ windows installed. the second is partitioned into 2 parts. 1 is a 320gb storage partition, and the other is a 150(-ish)gb partition I installed ubuntu on. now, looking in my home folder, it says 1.8gb's free space left..wtf?! I just installed it, so I looked at the system monitor and this is what I see...wh
<Gnea> sebsebseb: i usually do a / /usr /var /home
<RickX> Gnea: yeah, its going to include /usr
<scbz`> thx platius gonna have a look
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: I'm about to do that too.  for some reason xsane broke for me on the last upgrade amoung other things
<captj> http://i44.tinypic.com/zmf51v.jpg
<sebsebseb> Gnea: why?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: old habit :)
<CfV`sh4de> someone please help me. AMAROK2 doesn't play music... but i've got sound in all other apps. what is that prob?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: I like to know, when the system starts losing free space, where it's going
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, it's sad :( But then again, we're going to be getting ext4
<captj> sorry, I messed that up...I have a hdd/partition problem. I'm new to linux also, fyi. I've got 2 hdd's. 1 is just a 150gb single partition for the drive w/ windows installed. the second is partitioned into 2 parts. 1 is a 320gb storage partition, and the other is a 150(-ish)gb partition I installed ubuntu on. now, looking in my home folder, it says 1.8gb's free space left..wtf?! I just installed it, so I looked at the system monitor and th
<H_M-Ubuntu> And the ACTUAL new packages, not just the swapped out packages.
<RickX> thanks
<sebsebseb> RickX: 12GB / with  your home and I guess a swap as well,  should be fine
<alvor> Gnea, there is a linux utility to do that for you.  Not that your way is bad, but for a non server/mission critical home user perhaps / is better.
<Gnea> alvor: there is?
<sebsebseb> RickX: also since your going to set up partitons Ext4
<erUSUL> captj: please run "df -h" on a terminal... pastethat on pastebin
<alvor> I believe so.
<gordonjcp> ugh, now I've got those horrible wibble-wobbly effects on windows
<Gnea> alvor: other than the installer?
<Gnea> alvor: what is it called?
<captj> erUSULL will do
<unko> Gnea, do you know how to make it work? it won't show up on my netbook?
<alvor> You want to know where your free space is going right?  like which directory?
<gordonjcp> well so far I'm finding Jaunty pretty ghastly
<Gnea> unko: sec
<scunizi> gordonjcp: turn off the wobbly with ccsm
<eseven73> gordonjcp, it's not for everyone
<scunizi> !ccsm | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gordonjcp> scunizi: I have
<gordonjcp> scunizi: it's much better now
<CfV`sh4de> someone please help me. AMAROK2 doesn't play music... but i've got sound in all other apps. what is that prob?
<gordonjcp> eseven73: seems so
<unko> Gnea, ok..
<telexl> "Pulseaudio?
<con-man> !botabuse | ubottu
<ubottu> con-man: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<erUSUL> CfV`sh4de: do you use amarok in gnome ?
<scunizi> gordonjcp: most of the time I don't run compiz.. cool for others to gaa ga over but non productive
<con-man> zing
<con-man> burned
<destitutedly> hey folks
<CfV`sh4de> yes, erUSUL
<gordonjcp> scunizi: yeah exactly
<telexl> Whoops.. I keep thinking I'm in a MOO
<erUSUL> CfV`sh4de: maybe you have to configure amarok tu use pulseaudio
<captj> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m3c870f31
<destitutedly> do you mind my asking something about gtk?
<alvor> Gnea:  check out http://www.debianadmin.com/check-disk-space-usage-on-ubuntu.html !
<phillip41> hi i am trying to go to a website which needs adobe flash player i have ubuntu 9.04 any sudgestions at all
<CfV`sh4de> erUSUL: this is theproblem... there are just really few options in amarok2
<fde> CfV`sh4de: if you're using Amarok2 in a Gnome environment... whichever backend you're using for Phonon, ensure its pulseaudio plugin is installed, then it should work
<gordonjcp> eseven73: I haven't even tried to see if the realtime kernel works yet, but I suspect I'm going to be disappointed tomorrow
<CfV`sh4de> fde: where do i get this plugin?
<erUSUL> captj: well your root partition is only 7.5 GiB ... you are tight on space
<fde> phillip41: I just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and flash is working fine.
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, "gaa ga over but non productive" -- I disagree, I have desktop wall with all my workspaces in a vertical fashion.. the shadows and minimize effects make the desktop feel good, and all in all I find it more productive.
<Zzeiss> H_M-Ubuntu: Actually, I broke the "never use 'upgrade'" rule for 8.10-->9.04.  So far, so good.  Things that worked in 8.10 now still work; things that didn't work (like YouTube via Gnash, and the microphones) now do work.  My bluetooth still doesn't work and I can't suspend to RAM but everthing else seems to cook well.
<fde> CfV`sh4de: search the archive?
<erUSUL> captj: you did not installled ubuntu on the 150 GiB partition
<Gnea> alvor: right, I'm talking about splitting the system into different partitions to make it easier for those programs to report :)
<CfV`sh4de> fde: oh yea ok. im a newb at ubuntu ^^
<phillip41> hmm fde i am unsure what you mean im a newbie to
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, though I also like Fluxbox AwesomeWM, and other minimalist things.
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: it can be if setup for your desired workflow .. and after learning the shortcuts..
<H_M-Ubuntu> I don't use shortcuts... my mouse has buttons on the side of it, so I scroll through my desktops with the buttons.
<fde> phillip41: in a terminal... type 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras' .
<captj> erUSUL: wth? I used wubi and made it use the whole thing. dang it...is there anyway I can modify the partition to take up the rest of it, or do I have to reinstall and kill myself? haha
<alvor> Gnea, it doesn't make it any easier for them to report as far as I'm aware.
<sebsebseb> CfV`sh4de: amarok hum    these are good to have installed as well   banshee :)  vlc and mplayer
<Gnea> alvor: it's a matter of perspective.
<sir_darkos> Anyone to whom I could send My document in abiword format to help me recuperate it?
<fde> sebsebseb: if you want a bloated system, sure
<erUSUL> captj: wubi instals linux as a windows program in the windows hard disk afaik
<sebsebseb> fde: ha ha
<alvor> A single / partition is probably best, Gnea, for home users.  How so?  I would think it would be a technical matter.
<Janos> hi there, how can i check if a pipe is working before writing to it ?
<CfV`sh4de> sebsebseb: ok thank you, ill try them
<IndyGunFreak> erUSUL: sorta
<phillip41> ok fde being installed now
<sebsebseb> fde: Linux  is designed to have many apps installed in it without problems unlike Windows
<sir_darkos> geek needed to decypher a document in abiword
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: it must drive people watching you do things without seemingly doing anything :)
<Gnea> alvor: I'm a home user, I use separate partitions. I've been doing so since I started using Slackware. That will never change. Other users are free to do as they wish. If they want help with getting it setup, I'm more than happy to oblige, but I won't go pressing it on them.
<phantom---> which virtualbox es best? the virtualbox or ose?
<fde> sebsebseb: doesn't matter, bloat for bloats sake is not necessary... and actually, there is a performance hit w/ most filesystems if they are too full - although ext4 tries to keep stuff contiguous...
<sir_darkos> Anyone understand this:
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, what do you mean?
<sir_darkos> <?xml versión="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<sir_darkos> <!DOCTYPE abiword PUBLIC "-//ABISOURCE//DTD AWML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.abisource.com/awml.dtd">
<sir_darkos> <abiword template="false" styles="unlocked" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format" xmlns:math="http://www.w3.org/
<FloodBot3> sir_darkos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alvor> Sir, It's HTML.
<scunizi> phantom---: both the same except the one from their website has usb support
<eseven73> phantom---, the SUN version gives you USB support, other than that no difference really
<alvor> sir_darkos: It's html.
<alvor> Or XML rather.
<erUSUL> alvor: no is xml
<captj> erUSUL: are you kidding me?? dammmmmnit! I've done so much work getting this up and working and it's so perfect right now...damnit...is there anyway I can save my setup or get a list of the programs and such I have installed? dammmnit
<sebsebseb> fde: ok if  you say so :d
<phantom---> ok eseven73 can i install it from synaptic?
<scunizi> H_M-Ubuntu: if you can bring up the wall and change desktops with mouse buttons.. they never really see what you're pushing..
<eseven73> nope
<Gnea> alvor: xml != html
<fde> sebsebseb: I'm just echoing fact.
<eseven73> get it from virtualbox.com
<Gnea> or xhtml, as the case could've been
<captj> erUSUL: I only used it b/c I kept getting a out of range erroe when I tried to install it from the cd
<alvor> Gnea: I'm aware of that.
<erUSUL> captj: i do not know much about wubi or how it installs things... sorryy
<scunizi> !wubi | captj
<ubottu> captj: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<TuNiX> tst
<sebsebseb> fde: well  I never had slowness in the past on  Ext3 with loads of stuff installed
<lexvegas> erUSUL: aptoncd
<H_M-Ubuntu> scunizi, oh yeah lol, I love Linux for all its "zomg how did you do that" things.
<Lazermann> HEllo! Can anyone help me to adjust dial up modem? I had slmodem installed and modem is detected, it dials, but i guess sthg wrong with the number settings, i have a log file. If someone knows and capable please message me!!! Thank you in advance for the consideration
<fde> sebsebseb: that you noticed... perhaps
<alvor> Gnea, If it's out of habit not an issue.  You obviously know what you're doing :)
<erUSUL> captj: if wubi uses a disk image maybe it is possible to tranfer it to a real partition... but it is not work for a new linux user
<Gnea> unko: when you go into the Network section, does it give you the option for Windows Network and/or beyond?
<lexvegas> erUSUL: i haven't used it, but I have heard good things
<H_M-Ubuntu> Like my xorg has some of my other buttons mapped to back/forward in browsers and nautilus
<erUSUL> lexvegas: ?
<Gnea> alvor: :)
<TuNiX20> does anyone have good experience with networking in 9.04?
<scunizi> TuNiX20: that's too generic of a question.. be more specific..
<Gnea> TuNiX20: as opposed to bad experience? what's your question?
<lexvegas> erUSUL: it is a program that is supposed to back up all of your installed apps
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: lol
<Lazermann> HEllo! Can anyone help me to adjust dial up modem? I had slmodem installed and modem is detected, it dials, but i guess sthg wrong with the number settings, i have a log file. If someone knows and capable please message me!!! Thank you in advance for the consideration
<Lazermann> HEllo! Can anyone help me to adjust dial up modem? I had slmodem installed and modem is detected, it dials, but i guess sthg wrong with the number settings, i have a log file. If someone knows and capable please message me!!! Thank you in advance for the consideration
<FloodBot3> Lazermann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<captj> erUSUL: damnnit...well...thanks for the help! I guess I'll get working on that then....but is there at least a way to print out the programs/packages or whatever I have installed?
<lexvegas> erUSUL: but i havent had to use it, so i dont know much about it
<Lazermann> HEllo! Can anyone help me to adjust dial up modem? I had slmodem installed and modem is detected, it dials, but i guess sthg wrong with the number settings, i have a log file. If someone knows and capable please message me!!! Thank you in advance for the consideration
<erUSUL> lexvegas: i know; what i do not know is why are you explaining it to me ;)
<Gnea> !repeat | Lazermann
<ubottu> Lazermann: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scunizi> !repeat | Lazermann
<eseven73> dear god
<erUSUL> !clone | captj
<eseven73> some people have no common sense
<ubottu> captj: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Lazermann> i ll wait
<Gnea> bring out the gimp... 2.4
<sir_darkos> HI, can anyone help me to decypher a document that abiword has put in a ununderstandable code
<captj> thank you~
<telexl> I think the gimp is sleeping
<Ademan> anyone else missing their vertical ruler in inkscape?...
<erUSUL> captj: no problem
<lexvegas> erUSUL: ah, sorry, pidgin does not make much of a difference between the sender and the message
<sir_darkos> beginning is
<sir_darkos> <?xml versión="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<sir_darkos> <!DOCTYPE abiword PUBLIC "-//ABISOURCE//DTD AWML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.abisource.com/awml.dtd">
<FloodBot3> sir_darkos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !pastebin | sir_darkos
<ubottu> sir_darkos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<telexl> Things seem a lot faster in Jaunty than in Intrepid - would anyone agree?
<TuNiX20> ok well i downloaded the latest version today and tried it with my laptop and my desktop networking did not work out of the box so i installed ndiswrapper and tried to load the drivers and modprobe them like i do with most distrobutions but when i did nothing happened. i try to iwlist wlan0 scanning but it says it could find anything
<TuNiX20> idk what the deal is
<doglino> someone uses skype in Ubuntu 9.04, I need to know how is configured the options of sound in skype, my microphone don't works just in skype
<IndyGunFreak> telexl: well, it definitely boots faster.. i don't think i'm the only one to notice that
<Gnea> telexl: I'm diggin' it
<IndyGunFreak> not sure if its "generally" faster
<danielrmt> telexi: twice
<Polygon89> Hi, how do i debug a kernel problem that isnt posting any output (of the problem) to kern,log?
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: it's much faster with E17 than with Gnome :)
 * scunizi is really starting to like working with Scribus
<coleys> scribus =o?
<Gnea> scribus rules
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: well, the same could probably be said for 8.10 in that effect to.. i was talking about in general
<telexl> I like the new boot screen/progress thing (I don't know what it's called) - nice colours.  I'm easily-pleased.
<JohnRobert> I seem to have screwed up my networking on my main pc..   connects to wireless network just fine, however I get ping:  sendmsg: operation not permitted whenever I try to ping   anything (and I can't connect to anything etc)
<IndyGunFreak> telexl: no, i agree, the new one is better
<JohnRobert> I've flushed all iptables rules and checked the output of   route, all seems normal
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: i noticed the fast bootup, but a lot of other things seem to just be more likity-split in jaunty
<JohnRobert> any suggestions?
<coleys> Scribus =~ Gedit basically? Or is it for coding
<Gnea> coleys: google it, you'll see
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: guess i've not noticed anything much faster in general.. other than the boot-up.. beyond that.. it seems pretty much buisness as usual for me
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: haven't upgraded it at work yet
<eseven73> coleys, I think it's a desktop publishing app
<Gnea> giving it a few weeks to cool off
<holybladder> Hi folks
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: thats pretty logical for a work box
<scunizi> coleys: it is desktop publishing.. with print ready output if needed..
<thebloggu> my network manageris taking too long after boot to recognize my wireless card as well as connect to my network
<ZankerH> does anyone else here use mathematica on ubuntu?
<thebloggu> ZankerH, yes
<ZankerH> I get a space every time I press the alt key, any idea what could be wrong?
<bangolio> since i updated to 9.04 performance has dropped significantly, are there any known issues?
<Hisotaso> anyone able to use thier mic in ut2004?
<Lazermann> HEllo! Can anyone help me to adjust dial up modem? I had slmodem installed and modem is detected, it dials, but i guess sthg wrong with the number settings, i have a log file. If someone knows and capable please message me!!! Thank you in advance for the consideration
<sebsebseb> !dialup
<Lazermann> nothing in help or wiki
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<holybladder> Been Googling this for an hour, and I'm sure it's the kind of thing other people are looking for - could anyone recommend a web editor for ubuntu that gives you a splitscreen, code on one side and a browser view on the other?
<telexl> holybladder: Opera?
<holybladder> telex1: Oh, has Opera got a text editor?
<Lazermann> well i almost did it...i have LAN but still want to config modem til the end...it works fine, just something with dialing umbers settings
<thebloggu> ZankerH, that happened too when i was messing with preferences, but i upgraded to jaunty and reinstalled so i dont know what the solution is
<Gnea> coleys: it's also cross-platform
<thebloggu> my network manageris taking too long after boot to recognize my wireless card as well as connect to my network
<Hisotaso> anyone able to use thier mic in ut2004?
<coleys> Gnea: oh lol im completely off.
<telexl> holybladder: I may have spoken too soon there, but that jogged my memory - I remember that a long time ago (4 years or so) I was using Opera and I had that sort of layout.
<RIco_> doglino: sound in: HDA Intel (hw:intel,0)  Sound Out pulse Ringing pulse
<scunizi> coleys: and the major book retailers have a manual out for it. You can often talk to the author on #scribus
<ska> Are the new EEEpc (atom based) systems compatible with ubuntu?
<holybladder> telex1: Thanks man, that could be great...checking it out now.
<telexl> holybladder: on the other hand, I might have been using.. er.. is it Quanta Plus?
<thebloggu> my network manageris taking too long after boot to recognize my wireless card as well as connect to my network
<and_> irc://irc.anonnet.org/bucketofacid
<bangolio> thebloggu, i've been having wlan trouble since updating too
<and_> server join irc://irc.anonnet.org/bucketofacid
<lukavia> gordonjcp: no clues about my video problems ?
<alexMK> Hi, does anyone know if there'ss
<unko> Gnea, ??
<Heimark> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is awesome... for a netbook
<thebloggu> bangolio, i can connect with no problems except it take like a couple of minutes after it is opened
<alexMK> man, pidgin really sucks!!
<scunizi> Heimark: looks good on a desktop too :)
<unko> Gnea, never mind i can't do it right now i had to give my friend his net book back
<bangolio> similar issue here, to me it only happens after the screensaver is running
<Heimark> scunizi: I thought about sticking it on an old crappy dell for my little sister, but she is happy with Kubuntu
<bangolio> right after boot im fine
<bangolio> trying to get help aswell
<TuNiX20> cant get wireless networking to work in 9.04 on I386 arch.
<Lazermann> i used slmodem
<scunizi> Heimark: kubuntu in it's new iteration is pretty
<scunizi> *handsom
<Lazermann> my wvdial.conf is empty
<Tetracomm> In the terminal, I want to echo a character in a particular column, but how do I do that?
<natstar> hi, i think my audio drivers aren't right
<cibbao> ehi piciola!
<natstar> i'm running ubuntu netbook remix and the .ogg files sound like static
<thebloggu> my network manager, as well as bangolio, is taking too long after boot to recognize my wireless card as well as connect to my network
<alex__> does anyone know if there are low latency or realtime kernel packages for ubuntu 9.04?
<Lazermann> but it dials fine until the server requests for password. Password is correct but then suddenly there is stop signal from server
<kicco> Tetracomm: screen()?
<Tetracomm> kicco: How do I use that?
<TuNiX20> ubuntu doesnt recognize my wireless card
<Hisotaso> anyone able to use thier mic in ut2004?
<TuNiX20> and ndiswrapper does nothing
<Lazermann> SOMEONE PLEASE!!! IS THERE DIAL UP MODEM EXPERT OUT THERE? I know this kind is now pretty rare but please answer me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<phillip41> installed ubuntu restricted extras now i dont get the missing plugin for adobe message just that firefox wont load the page i am trting to go
<kicco> Tetracomm: cureses is better, it needs c++
<IndyGunFreak> TuNiX20: what wireless device?
<TuNiX20> pci belkin card
<arktvrvs> I've ifconfig'd eth0, did the iptables command, and installed/configured dnsmasq (all as i did on slackware for simple NAT) but I'm not having much luck here on ubuntu, I have a suspicion that networkmanager is the culprit. Whats the easiest way to set up NAT?
<IndyGunFreak> TuNiX20: well that says a lot
<TuNiX20> haha what information do you need?
<TuNiX20> exact model ?
<IndyGunFreak> like the model#?.. how does lspci identify it
<Lazermann> can someone read my modem .log file and tell me what's going wrong?
<TuNiX20> Intel(R) PRO_Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Lazermann> i have it right here
<IndyGunFreak> TuNiX20: i'm not that experienced w/ intel chipsets, but my understanding, is they work out of the box w/ jaunty
<IndyGunFreak> and most other releases
<TuNiX20> it wouldnt work and iwlist scanning returned no results
<TuNiX20> i even used ndisGTK
<TuNiX20> as far as i know it modprobes everything for you
<IndyGunFreak> TuNiX20: you shouldn't need ndiswrapper.. it should" just work"
<meshuggah> am i lagging?
<mercutio22> TuNiX20> is the wireless switch positioned at the ON place? =]
<TuNiX20> right but it deosnt it says theres no wirless device configured
<TuNiX20> haha yes it is
<meshuggah> hey Akuma0n3
<shiznebit> TuNiX20: are you running the latest ubuntu ?
<kicco> tunix20: i confirm, got the same & it worked out of the box
<TuNiX20> as far as i know yes
<TuNiX20> ill try again in a little bit and ill record all errors
<shiznebit> umm maybe you didnt use the right code
<TuNiX20> i dont know why it wont work. im about to start windows virtual pc and run 9.04 in there and start a winVNC connec`tion on the host pc so one of you can tinker with it and figure it out
<IndyGunFreak> TuNiX20: that device should work out of the box.. have you looked at the wireless wiki?
<TuNiX20> yeah i looked over it and i googled to see if there were people with the same problem
<zaccour> I can't get the UNR onto a flash drive to install, i tried it 3 times, and usb startup disc creator still errors it when i drag and drop file
<TuNiX20> like i said in a little bit ill go much more indepth
<IndyGunFreak> should just work.. i know people w/ that device, and it works out of the box, no prob.
<zaccour> i also changed .img to .iso
<shiznebit> TuNiX20: from connection information of the network manager it should read: iwl3945
<TopBunny88>  !wireless | tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daveyjoe> Hello, I have a dell mini with ubuntu 8.04. I want to upgrade to 9.04 UNR. Can I install from a partition without using any external media?
<TuNiX20> hmm ill keep that in mind and look for it tonight
<mhoney_home> how do I add a user to a group from the command line?
<Gnea> unko: ok
<TuNiX20> networking is everything nthese days i dont understand why hardware is such a problem with linux
<bangolio> been having weird issues since upgrading to 9.04, some compiz settings stopped working, general performance has degraded, sometimes bluetooth window appears after boot, cant find known wlan networks after escaping screensaver...
<zaccour> how do i proberly install UNR?
<TuNiX20> windows seems to be the easiest operating system when it comes to installing and configuring new hardware
<zaccour> I can't get it to work with usb startup disc creator
<Ziko> hello. i have a strange problem with jaunty remix for netbooks
<IndyGunFreak> TuNiX20: well if every hardware manufacturer made a Linux driver, it'd be just as easy w/ linux
<Gnea> TuNiX20: it's better not to confuse specific wireless hardware with 'all' hardware
<zaccour> TuNiX20, actually Ubuntu is better about automatically configuring hardware from my experience, with windows i have to look up drivers and crap
<zaccour> use to, not in a long time though
<bangolio> my intel wlan card was doing fine until i upgraded to 9.04
<bangolio> never needed to install anything
<Gnea> TuNiX20: perhaps you've got a specific list of hardware that you've discovered that ubuntu just isn't working right with that you'd like to share
<somatt> hello
<IndyGunFreak> bangolio: which intel card?
<zaccour> anyone here have success with making UNR boot from flash drive?
<Gnea> !anyone | zaccour
<ubottu> zaccour: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: not tried UNR.. but you can download unetbootin, and make any ISO boot from a thumb drive no problem
<Ziko> after starting my ubuntu netbook again, i only got a desktop screen. no panels
<bangolio> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron]
<Gnea> Ziko: panels?
<forensicwannabe> bangolio: The GM965 is blacklisted on compiz due to some people having freezes it seems, but the X3100 works without a problem! Just edit /usr/bin/compiz and comment the line where it blacklists the GM965. Begins with $T= but can't remember the rest now.
<Gnea> Ziko: top/bottom?
<Ziko> yes, this lines above and below
<TuNiX20> ubottu, you have just changed the world
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> lol
<Ziko> i can get some things by right-click, but the panels remain lost. and no way to start the terminal
<zaccour> IndyGunFreak, whats unetbootin?
<Gnea> Ziko: try alt-f2
<Ziko> alt-f2 does not work
<bangolio> IndyGunFreak, im preety sure it's not a card problem but something more general, the entire system has been working poorly since the upgrade
<somatt> hi there, i'm trying to figure out how to setup ldap server on ubuntu intrepid
<Gnea> Ziko: what happens if you left-click somewhere
<somatt> can someone help me with this
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: its a program that sets up an ISO and puts it on a thumb drive.. very easy.. google it
<Ziko> gnea: left-click? nothing
<MK13> anyone here heard of KonBoot?
<zaccour> IndyGunFreak, i found it in add/remove thanks
<Gnea> !ldap | somatt
<ubottu> somatt: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Ziko> by the way, things on the desktop are there
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: thats right.. forgot it was int he repositories in Jaunty
<Gnea> Ziko: when did this start to happen? is this a new install?
<Ziko> gnea: yes, i installed it today new. no other system on the netbook
<bangolio> forensicwannabe, i love you
<Gnea> Ziko: are you sure the resolution is set correctly?
<LordQuackstar> Got a question: I currently have linux-headers-2.6.27-11 installed, with -7 not installed. However, uname -r returns 2.6.27-7-generic. Update manager says i'm up to date. Why is it reporting that instead of the real one?
<Ziko> gnea: everything worked great. but then i shut down. and when i started again, i had this situation
<forensicwannabe> bangolio: I hope you're female
<loud-loud> hello... when i start my ubuntu, the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet keeps choosing the 'Ondemand' option, is there a way to set it to 'Performance' everytime i start my computer without doing it manually?
<Ziko> no resolutions problems
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: are you booted into 2.6.17-11?
<LordQuackstar> yes
<LordQuackstar> at least i think i am
<somatt> Gnea, the issue is that with intrepid there is different ldap setup
<Ziko> in fact it is the second new install
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: are you sure? cat /proc/version
<Gnea> somatt: how so?
<bangolio> forensicwannabe, no :(
<Zzeiss> Lazermann: What's the question?  Someone might know.
<LordQuackstar> Gnea: hmm, I'm in -7... But then why do i get this when i try to use make: make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. rt2570.ko failed to build!
<Gnea> Ziko: can you ctrl-alt-f2?
<somatt> Gnea, it can't find the slapd.conf even though it's there
<forensicwannabe> bangolio: I figured.....just my luck
<somatt> apparently 7.10 used the slapd.conf
<Ziko> yes, that is possible
<somatt> Gnea, so now with 8 and 9 there is a different way to set up apparently?
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: check to see if you have a /usr/src/linux symbolic link linked somewhere else
<binjured> can anyone think of a reason why, even after registering it with ssh-agent, i am still prompted for my passphrase when connecting via ssh? i can't figure it out...
<somatt> Gnea, lol i just bombed a job interview because of this today :(
<Gnea> somatt: oh man... they asked for specifics?
<LordQuackstar> Gnea: I'm a ubuntu noob. How would i do that?
<Zzeiss> binjured: Yes.  If you don't have it remember the passphrase, then it will do that.  There is a config file somewhere that does that.  (been there, fixed it, can't remember the exact magic)
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: ls -l /usr/src/   see if there's a linux file there that looks something like this:  linux -> linux-2.6.27-7-generic
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: er, open a terminal first :)
<binjured> Zzeiss: i also mean during a session. for instance, i register the key, then i issue a "git pull" that needs to use that key; i am prompted for the passphrase even though it is already registered in that session. does your answer still apply?
<marcelo_> I installed ubuntu 9.04 and my usb is not working...   can someone help
<binjured> this is an issue new to me on ubuntu; debian always worked fine
<LordQuackstar> Gnea: i'm in it... can't do much in linux withoutthe terminal. Anyway, its not there, just 2 linux-headers, nvidia, and rpm
<Zzeiss> binjured: yeah.  Had that.  But forgot the magic.  Lemme take a quick look...
<somatt> Gnea, he calls me on the phone and says here is the server implement ldap
<Gnea> marcelo_: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<binjured> Zzeiss: thanks
<binjured> i am searching too
<marcelo_> Gnea: Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError.
<MarkJones> Hi guys, i just got back with a power supply upgrade of 500watts, my sound still doesnt work after a system update after a frsh install of Intrepid.So it must be some sort of bug. Is Intrepid just riddles with holes more than past releases or something?
<Gnea> somatt: and you were using jaunty for a production rollout?
<MarkJones> Sound works fine on fresh install
<heanol_> should 32-bit intrepid support 4gb ram by default?
<MarkJones> Updatesmakes it stop.
<Gnea> MarkJones: could be pulseaudio getting in the way
<heanol_> i guess it's a question if PAE is enabled in the generic kernel for 32bit
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gnea> MarkJones: you might want to disable it
<MarkJones> ok
<LordQuackstar> Gnea: any idea's?
<MarkJones> Does that page list how to do that?
<gino> anybody have any issues with downgrading amarok in jaunty
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: yeah, install the -7 generic headers
<somatt> Gnea, intrepid vm
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: you can find it easy:  apt-cache search linux headers
<MarkJones> nm I see its in there.
<LordQuackstar> Gnea: Will i screw up my system by having -7 and -11 installed at the same time? I had to wade through lots of errors when i last played with -7
<Gnea> somatt: so you bombed it, found the way to install it in intrepid, and now want to know how to set it up in jaunty?
<MarkJones> Does 9.04 use pulse audio? Is it just as buggy as in 8.10?
<Gnea> LordQuackstar: nope!
<whileimhere> Hi. I have a very large PDF that i just need to take a few pages from and create a new PDF. Is there a to do this?
<Ziko> My problem just changed. I right-clicked on the desktop without panels and made a launcher with the command: "gnome-panel". so i got the panel back.
<LordQuackstar> Gnea: ok, i will try
<Anacranom> i used to be able to burn ISO's to disc, now on 9.04 i cant, is this known issue? it spits the disk out and get error "error while buring. no such file or directory" it has a "view log" but that says "the session log could not be displayed... the log file could not be displayed"
<Gnea> MarkJones: depends on the system it's installed on
<MarkJones> I see
<Tr0gd0r> whileimhere: I can do that for you
<Gnea> Ziko: nice job
<LordQuackstar> lemme upgrade to 8.04 first though
<Ziko> but now i still have this problem: the windows do not move. they are glued into the left above hook
<Zzeiss> binjured: Hmmm... I don't see it.
<LordQuackstar> *9.04
<whileimhere> Tr0gd0r how ?
<rrplay> whileimhere: try installing pdfedit
<somatt> Gnea, no i bombed it in intrepid because that's when the issue starts showing up.  hardy is fine.
<Gnea> Ziko: did you change your session at login?
<MarkJones> Maybe Ill just drop back to LTS release.
<Tr0gd0r> whileimhere: if you could email it to me i could do it fast, I have adobe acrobat pro
<Rafael> anybody is good at software raid?
<Ziko> gnea: no
<binjured> Zzeiss: can't find anything either :\
<Ziko> or what do you mean by changing the session at login?
<Gnea> !raid | Rafael
<ubottu> Rafael: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<heanol_> I guess no one knows...
<whileimhere> Ahh I see. Well Give me a second to try pdf edit and if that doesnt work I will take you up on your offer. Thanks!
<loud-loud> hello... when i start my ubuntu, the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet keeps choosing the 'Ondemand' option, is there a way to set it to 'Performance' everytime i start my computer without doing it manually?
<Ziko> it is the same user name
<MarkJones> Ok im outta here.I have to keep working at getting a stable OS. Somehow.
<Zzeiss> binjured: Found it!   System->Preferences->Encryption and Keyrings.  Click on the second tab for options on remembering the passphrase.  :)
<Gnea> heanol_: you're right. no one knows what your problem is.
<binjured> Zzeiss: errr, that doesn't help me much on server :(
<heanol_> Gnea: i asked a question earlier.. :P
<Gnea> Ziko: if you run this:  gnome-control-center, and create a new user, does the same thing happen with the new user?
<Zzeiss> binjured: huh?  Or are you logged into the server via a terminal session?
<Gnea> heanol_: ask it again :)
<heanol_> if PAE / highmem was enabled for -generic 32bit kernels to be able to support 4GB or more
<heanol_> or if i need to run -server or 64bit
<binjured> Zzeiss: i am running Ubuntu server, not desktop.
<Gnea> heanol_: you're better off running 64bit, as 32bit isn't going to get much past 4gb
<heanol_> Gnea: yeah, but i have 4GB exactly and i'd rather run 32bit
<somatt> gnea basically i keep getting this error when i do $ /etc/init.d/slapd start  "No configuration file was found for slapd at /etc/ldap/slapd.conf"
<Zzeiss> binjured: Oh... no X server then?  hmmm... well, the binary that does the trick is "seahorse-preferences" - so you can rip into that.  :)
<Ziko> gnea: no, that command does nothing
<Gnea> heanol_: it's one of those trial and error things - try it and see what happens - or have you done so?
<heanol_> Gnea: i know 64bit works 99.999% of the time
<heanol_> i'm running the live cd now
<heanol_> and it's only reporting 3.xGB mem
<binjured> Zzeiss: interesting, no seahorse here...
<heanol_> so i'm assuming it doesn't support it
<Gnea> somatt: then you need to create it
<heanol_> but i'd like to verify
<heanol_> maybe it's not the same kernel when running from the live-cd
<heanol_> is it?
<Gnea> heanol_: probably 3.2 - the livecd isn't built for performance, just to get the job done
<heanol_> exactly
<Ziko> gnea: the terminal seems to be open still . alt-f2 does nothing. it this strange kind of unmovable window
<heanol_> so i'd have to install to really know
<heanol_> unless someone else here knows
<heanol_> d[Ba[C[D[D[C[D
<Gnea> heanol_: therefore, I recommend installing it and getting PAE setup correctly
<rrplay> heanol_: running 2.6.28 here 32 checking on installed kernel config hang on
<heanol_> oops
<FloodBot1> heanol_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somatt> Gnea, it's there
<Dalamar> heanol_:  same kernel, out of the box it does not work afaik, better off looking to see if there is a kernel patch etc
<heanol_> Dalamar: well, yeah, i could build my own with the option enabled
<mib_6ags19ye> hey, I recently just installed ubuntu 9.04 on my old laptop but i can't seem to get wireless working. I've searched around and it seems like i have a driver problem with bcm4318 but whatever method i try, i still cannot get it to work.
<Gnea> somatt: but is it readable to the userid running slapd?
<Dalamar> heanol_:  right
<mib_6ags19ye> anyone able to help me?
<heanol_> but then i migth as well run x64 and bit the bullet when the trouble comes :-)
<Gnea> mib_6ags19ye: try the b43 or b44 driver
<heanol_> bite*
<goose> I'm running 9.04 x64, launching Thunderbird totally locks up my system, I have to hard shut down and then restart. Does anyone else have this bug/is there any way I can fix it?
<Dalamar> heanol_:  either way looks like some fiddling around is in order
<heanol_> yup
<jon13doe> does anyone know where I can download the intrepid ibex wallpapers?
<kicco> jon13doe: sudo apt-get install gnome-backgrounds
<Pritesh> i m new to ubuntu, how can send email from shell with an attachment ?
<jon13doe> thanks
<TopBunny88> whe does the next Long term support eddition come out
<kicco> Pritesh: lol
 * bangolio sighs
<mib_6ags19ye> yea, i've tried installing the b43 driver using sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter or something like that but
<Pritesh> hi Kicco
<blakeman8192> hello everyone
<mib_6ags19ye> it still did not work.
<bangolio> wth did they do in 9.04? >.<
<mib_6ags19ye> it installed it via my ethernet but
<mib_6ags19ye> the interface still does not show as enabled.
<somatt> Gnea, -rw-r----- 1 root openldap 4816 2009-04-30 10:55 slapd.conf
<bangolio> are there any known 9.04 performance or wlan issues?
<blakeman8192> i had some graphics bugs when upgrading on my desktop
<somatt> bangolio, i'm running 9.04 on my thinkpad and have issues with volume control
<IndyGunFreak> bangolio: it works fien for me, no problem
<blakeman8192> but i did a fresh install from the cd and it worked fine
<Ahmuck-Sr> i want to watch online tv with my ubuntu.  what program do i need?  will it have pre-programmed channnels, ie nbc, cbs, etc.
<somatt> Ahmuck-Sr, hulu.com
<kicco> Ahmuck-Sr: 1) mythtv 2) no
<somatt> kicco, he said online tv
<heanol_> waiting for raid to rebuild.. zzzz
<kicco> Ahmuck-Sr: somatt gave a better answer
<uriel_> hey im having some trouble accessing my porable hard drive  (i have 2) ubuntu is rinning on one of them its installed on that drive however my seccond drive ( the fun one its got the documents and music and movies) it cant detect it it has no troube however recocnizing my mouse of flash drives any ideas???
<mib_6ags19ye> i guess no one has a solution? :/
<somatt> kicco you don't need mythtv to watch internet streams
<dr_willis> :)
<Ziko> gnea: i tried the window manager in the preferences, and now i got the warning: the application for the window manager preferences could not got started, no configuration tool registered (i am translating from german)
<kicco> somatt: u'r right, i jumped the "online" word :)
<somatt> :)
<rrplay> heanol_: CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y from 2.6.28-11 32 bit install from default config file verify
<uriel_> hey im having some trouble accessing my porable hard drive  (i have 2) ubuntu is rinning on one of them its installed on that drive however my seccond drive ( the fun one its got the documents and music and movies) it cant detect it it has no troube however recocnizing my mouse of flash drives any ideas???
<Ziko> gnea: by the way: previously i have made two workspaces, but now i see only one
<heanol_> rrplay: alright, thanks..
<rrplay> heanol_: just checked tok a while to be sure
<pingswept> Hey, is there a way to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix without a USB key?
<mib_6ags19ye> hey can someone help me with my wireless problem?
<Zzeiss> uriel_: When you plug in the second portable hard drive (I assume it's a USB device) what shows up in /var/log/messages ?
<mib_6ags19ye> i've installed b43 and also tried b44 drivers but my wireless is still not connecting as I cannot find a way to enable it.
<uriel_> Zzeiss: how would i check it?
<Zzeiss> uriel_: Specifically, reboot (with the second drive disconnected) ... open a terminal, type "tail -f /var/log/messages", and then plug the drive in.
<usser> pingswept, install regular ubuntu and then do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<bangolio> turns out 9.04 has problems with intel wlan cards
<Zzeiss> uriel_: you could try it without rebooting, if you were sure your USB was OK .
<bangolio> wtf
<mib_6ags19ye> D:? wah? that sucks.
<usser> bangolio, which model?
<pingswept> usser: That's it? Sweet!
<bangolio> "There was an error loading the theme HumanCircle"
<IndyGunFreak> bangolio: where did you read that?
<uriel_> Zzeiss: ill try right now
<usser> pingswept, yep thats it
<pingswept> usser: Thanks, dude.
<bangolio> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7173019
<usser> pingswept, no problem
<bangolio> im not the only one with the problem
<Zzeiss> uriel_: what I'd be worrying about is that the drive partition table has been corrupted.
<t3rra> ubuntu is debian base?
<bangolio> "Failed to open file 'usr/share/gdm/themes/HumanCircle/../Human/ubuntu.png"
<uriel_> <Zzeiss i dont think its serios cuz i duel boot with windows and it works perfectly
<Zzeiss> uriel_: OK then... what did the "tail" say?
<kicco> bangolio: tested with different intel wlan cards and got no probs
<uriel_> Zzeiss: spesificly
<bangolio> kicco, well how do you explain me and all these people getting the exact same specific symptoms?
<uriel_> Zzeiss:Apr 30 17:36:25 uriel-laptop kernel: [ 1615.699043] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 625142192
<uriel_> Apr 30 17:36:25 uriel-laptop kernel: [ 1615.700903] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 96
<uriel_> Apr 30 17:36:25 uriel-laptop kernel: [ 1615.702125] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 104
<uriel_> Apr 30 17:36:25 uriel-laptop kernel: [ 1615.704226] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 96
<uriel_> Apr 30 17:36:25 uriel-laptop kernel: [ 1615.705493] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 96
<FloodBot1> uriel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uriel_> Apr 30 17:36:25 uriel-laptop kernel: [ 1615.762245] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0
<IndyGunFreak> kicco: i helped two people w/ installs eysterday, w/ that intel chipset, and they had no probs at all.
<PerryArmstrong> i am going to install jaunty..can anyone tell me how i can backup my data.
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: ?.. youc an't be serious..
<Zzeiss> uriel_:  you should have gotten some USB connection messages.   Those are NOT happy USB messages.
<kicco> bangolio: not even trying to
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; why??
<bangolio> kicco, then what do you suggest?
<uriel_> Zzeiss: haha i got muted idk what should i do?
<PerryArmstrong> i am going to install jaunty..can anyone tell me how i can backup my data on my disk
<Zzeiss> uriel_: Somehow your USB subsystem has become very confused.  Maybe try rebooting without the disk, then start "tail" and then plug it in?
<uriel_> alright brb
<Rafael> anybody can help me with some software raid questions?
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: well there's a lot of ways to backup yoru system.. do you have a way to back it up?
<TonyTheTiger> how can I run a bash script from the ubuntu terminal?
<bangolio> alright, is there a way for me to degrade back to 8.10 ?
<usser> TonyTheTiger, bash pathtoscript
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:  ./scriptname
<Ziko> what does libglade-warning mean?
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; presently the only way is put it on my disk itself...but in what way can i do this??
<dr_willis> bash 101 :)
<somatt> Gnea, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980713
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: well, thats not 100% safe..
<TonyTheTiger> dr_willis, I am trying that but it doesnt seem to work.
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; then??
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:  you did make it executable/ and the first line is #!/bin/bash ?
<Ziko> Unexpected element - requires version inside glade-interface
<TonyTheTiger> dr_willis, Yes I did a chmod -x calculator.sh
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: the easiest way, would be to split the drive (prior to install), into 3 different partitions... 1. XP, 1 for Ubuntu, and 1 for Files.
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:  its +x
<IndyGunFreak> thats how i do it, i've not had a problem, but YMMV
<lotharn> hey
<phillip41> hi i am having troubles with a webpage that require adobe flash player i have installed ubuntu restricted extras the message for adobe flash player has gone but page wont load correctly any sudgestions at all
<lotharn> killall firefox
<lotharn> and restart
<dr_willis> phillip41:  what page?
<IndyGunFreak> phillip41: what page?.. link?
<dr_willis> assuming its safe for work. :P
<IndyGunFreak> dr_willis: pinch, poke, you owe me a coke.
<phillip41> texas holdem in facebook
<TonyTheTiger> dr_willis, Hi, sorry to bother you, but I am actually writing the scripts for a unix module. How compatible is the ubuntu with unix?
<lotharn> anyone know about smp/flash/firefox
<lotharn> ?
 * IndyGunFreak doesn't have a facebook account
<zaccour> I can't figure out how to boot UNR
<lvtrii> phillip41, did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:   if you follow the bash  or sh standards.. the scripts should work.
<lvtrii> zaccour, from USB?
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: what can you not figure out.
<phillip41> dont think so
<zaccour> it doesn't boot
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; i want tomention that my disk contains only ubuntu..but i do have another disk for XP...but i have a small idea...i want to create a partition and put my backup in here and after i install jaunty i can still use this as a backup in case my system crashes
<uriel_> zziaz: ?
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:  when in doubt with a script use 'sh' for   the most 'standard' way I guess..
<phillip41> how do i install that
<scunizi> We've had a couple of cups updates lately.. anyone experience problems waking up a usb connected printer ?
<lvtrii> phillip41: The one in add/remove didn't work for me. I had to use the .deb from the Adobe site.
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:  but then you lose a lot of bash features
<TonyTheTiger> dr_willis, Cheers, have been asking loads of people and nobody seems to be sure. I can work without fear now :D
<Zzeiss> phillip41: Yes...  the trick is to "sudo apt-get install '*.gnash.*'
<zaccour> i downloaded UNR and tried to boot after copying to usb bit the .img did not work, changed it to .iso and still no luck
<dr_willis> TonyTheTiger:  it depends on what you are doing also exactly
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: they have instructions on their site for setting up an IMG file.
<dr_willis> zaccour:  how did you copy to usb? it worked ehre for me on my 2gb thumbdrive
<lotharn> dr_willis, sh is /bin/dash
<Ruby> Hm
<Zzeiss> phillip41: That loaded a bunch of stuff that later asked for a few more drivers- and THAT got everythign working.  I can even surf porn on Youtube.  :)
<_sEBAs_> ./join #openmoko
<Ruby> I need help getting itunes on wine to work
<dr_willis> lotharn:  so? :) its 'sh' complaient.
<uriel_> Zzeiss : what was that code again?
<lotharn> /bin/bash is my fav
<zaccour> dr_willis do i just drag and drop?
<Lyth1> Is the update server/repository down?
<dr_willis> lotharn:  if you want most compatiable  stuck with 'sh' i belive.
<TonyTheTiger> dr_willis, well right now I am writing a calculator and then im asked to process some text files. Im guessing its all basic stuff so im not too worried.
<Zzeiss> uriel_:  tail -f /var/log/messages
<jtholmes> where does the sw update notification icon appear and what does it look like in ubuntu 9.04
<_sEBAs_> ./join #openmoko
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; what do you say about this??
<dr_willis> zaccour:  you are supposed to use 'dd' to copy it accoreing to the docs I recall.
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: well, you can do that..like i said, i personally just create a partition, and put all my movies, music, videos, pics, etc.. on that partition... then when i want to reinstall, i just hose the main ubuntu partition( / ), and after I'm reinstalled, all my data is still on the other partition, untouched
<lotharn> dash has lots of issues
<zaccour> dr_ whats dd?
<dr_willis> lotharn:  i dont recall any.
<dr_willis> !dd
<lotharn> its stripped pretty hard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<lotharn> bash is standard on pretty much every linux
<dr_willis> lotharn:  dash is  a posix compient sh shell.. it does what its supposed to do. its not ment to replace bash
<dr_willis> if you want bash features use bash...
<lotharn> right
<uriel_> Zzeiss: basicly the same thing happened
<IndyGunFreak> zaccour: did you read the instructions for setting up the thumb drive?
<bangolio> is there a way for me to detect the cause of a general performance issue?
 * dr_willis recalls a HUGE thread on dash vs bash flamefests
<lotharn> and people prolly should
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; now how do i create a new partition when i have my entire disk used up wit intrepid
<Lyth1> when I attempt to update, I get  method gave invalid 400 URI Failure messageMethod gave invalid 400 URI Failure message
<dr_willis> just DONT call #!/bin/sh when you are using BASH features in your script :)
<bdunlap> can someone help me figure out how to change the contrast/brightness for my webcam. I can't seem to find any tool that works.
<Ziko> hello, what is a glade-interface?
<lvtrii> Anyone here good with screen? It won't find me any PTY's :)
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: you have no free space at all?
<uriel_> Zzeiss: also i just remembered i had installed 8.04 on that drive also previosly could this be a reason for the problem
<martin_henry> bdunlap: it depends what driver is controlling your webcam
<lotharn> either way, why doesnt firefox like smp?
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; yes i have gparted...but how do i resize??
<Zzeiss> zaccour: You could read the "dd" man page- but in short, dd is a program to do absolute, bit-for-bit accurate, binary copying.  With NO MERCY AT ALL.   Mistyping with "dd" can easily erase huge amounts of your disk, or delete the MBR.  Thus the joke that "dd" means "Disk Destroyer".
<Bradj47> hey, i'm having problems adding a network printer
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!
<freehood4all> I need to install ndiswraper-source but it's not in the default repos... If I compile this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ndiswrapper/1.53-2ubuntu1 will it be the same thing?
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; resize my partitions
<uriel_> Zzeiss: ill have to get back to u srry
<Zzeiss> uriel_: Not likely to be the reason.  Unless you clobbered the partition table.
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: you'll probalby have to boot a live CD, and use gparted to resize it.
<Bradj47> i find it in the list and it says looking for drivers then the looking for drivers window disappears and it starts doing nothing
<Zzeiss> uriel_: try it again in windows, to see if the partition table is trashed.
<uriel_> Zzeiss: thnks for the help so far i g2gbye
<functionofxy> hello. pulse is running fine on my computer, but suddenly does not see my sound card. only has null output! any thoughts?
<RaithM> hello
<bdunlap> xawtv quit working, it wont start (after reinstall) and that was the only tool that i found that could change settings. it uses the zc3 (something like that)
<princedugan> Someone told me a command that I since forgot, to reset opengl settings and it fixed my slow <1fps performance. does anybody here know it?
<zaccour> the instructions say to install usb-imagewriter, but its only for intrepid and hardy
<zaccour> oh nevermind sorry
<zaccour> actually i have jaunty=
<Ademan> wow, is anyone else having some pretty serious issues with the version of inkscape jaunty has?
<RaithM> Hey I'm totally new to linux and ubuntu, and I have a quick question for anyone who wouldn't mind
<zaccour> will the usb-imagewriter work for jaunty?
<zaccour> the one for intrepid i mean
<scunizi> RaithM: ask.. don't ask to ask :)
<mpontillo> !dd is a disk dump utiility. See: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd
<zaccour> its for intrepid, i have jaunty
<functionofxy> RaithM, just ask! we're all here to help
<leleobhz> [478762.505968] type=1503 audit(1241138919.001:1857): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="x::" denied_mask="x::" fsuid=0 name="/lib/ld-2.9.so" pid=1320 profile="/sbin/dhclient-script"
<RaithM> right on.:)
<leleobhz> have solution?
<Lyth1> When I try to update, I get an error
<racecar56> i'm really aggravated by the automatic opening of update-manager, it's like windows all over again... how do i fix that so it goes in the tray like intrepid?
<PerryArmstrong> IndyGunFreak; so after i put in live cd what do i need to do??
<Ademan> princedugan: 'reset opengl settings' ? what do you have for graphics acceleration? and what version of ubuntu?
<phillip41> hmmm tried all those ideas no luck
<functionofxy> again: looking for pulseadio help. sudden loss of output. amarok is bypassing (through alsa?)
<IndyGunFreak> PerryArmstrong: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<RaithM> So I'm running on a crappy compaq system, and it has an onboard network card. I have a newer network card installed, but whenever I try to use it, it can't connect to the net. Thus forcing me to use the crappy onboard card
<RaithM> Any ideas?
<bdunlap> when I run xawtv from shell it gives permission denied and 'no video grabber device available'
<racecar56> RaithM, im using a compaq right now...
<martin_henry> RaithM: is the newer card a wireless card?
<RaithM> nope
<bdunlap> but cheese works (but with wrong brightness settings)
<martin_henry> RaithM: are you able to take out or disable in BIOS the older card?
<freehood4all> Hi! I need to install ndiswraper-source but it's not in the default repos... If I compile this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/ndiswrapper/1.53-2ubuntu1 will it be the same thing?
<scunizi> RaithM: System--> Preferences --> Network configuration .. in there you should be able to turn one card off and the other on
<Rafael> Can anybody help with resize of a raid in ubuntu?
<Zzeiss> RaithM: Don't worry.  Unless you have more than 10 megabit to your router, even a crappy card will work just fine.
<princedugan> Ademan: jaunty, and an intel 855GM. worked great in hardy and intrepid after reseting. was working  a few days in jaunty too.
<RaithM> For some reason I can't get any more than 70k at a time with this card
<martin_henry> RaithM: sorry, just reread your initial question. if you don't need the old network device you could just disable in your motherboard bios options
<RaithM> I don't think thats regular for cable is it?
<racecar56> how do i disable update-manager's auto-open feature? it's like windows all over again... i want it in the tray like intrepid
<Ademan> princedugan: there have been some major intel driver issues in jaunty, that may be what you're experiencing
<martin_henry> bdunlap: it depends where you are downloading from
<phillip41> no luck being able to go to the texas holdem page in facebook it looks like the flashplayer isnt doing the job properly
<bdunlap> martin_henry: downloading what from?
<martin_henry> raithm it depends where you are downloading from
<martin_henry> bdunlap sorry
<RaithM> No I mean
<Zzeiss> RaithM: Depends on how much money you're paying your cable provider.  Cable used to top out at 6 megabits, but now some are going 40.
<bdunlap> np
<Anacranom> i used to be able to burn ISO's to disc, now on 9.04 i cant, is this known issue? it spits the disk out and get error "error while buring. no such file or directory" it has a "view log" but that says "the session log could not be displayed... the log file could not be displayed"
<princedugan> Ademan: possible, but it was working fine until today
<Zzeiss> RaithM: And it varies with the plan you are buying.
<RaithM> If I'm downloading at 70k, and I get another dl going at 10k, the first drops to 60
<martin_henry> raithm are both donwloads from the same computer/server?
<RaithM> I donnoe. I can remember downloading at 250k on other comps
<RaithM> heh
<RaithM> nope
<RaithM> different download sources
<martin_henry> raithm i would go to dslreports.com and run some of the speed tests
<Zzeiss> phillip41: Is that a public page?  If so, send me the url and I'll give it a try.
<zaccour> where do i get usb-imagewriter install  for jaunty? i really want to install UNR but usb-imagewriter is only for hardy and intrepid
<RaithM> Even if I'm say, running the ubuntu updater and downloading, they'll conflict and slow it
<Ademan> princedugan: when did you upgrade? is it possible you just now rebooted into your new kernel today?
<functionofxy> still looking: someone who can help me fix pulseaudio. suddenly only sees null output
<zaccour> where do i get usb-imagewriter install  for jaunty? i really want to install UNR but usb-imagewriter is only for hardy and intrepid thats what is says on the docs
<lvtrii> functionofxy, happened to me with ibex after an update. I ended up switching to esound to get it working
<centHOGG> apple imagewriter II
<mercutio22> My newly upgrade Jaunty system is crashing frequently.I am getting bunch of errors in my .xession-errors file. http://paste.ubuntu.com/161812/. Whats that zino-server thingy?
<functionofxy> lvtrii, my dpkg.log doesn't show any alsa or pulse updates
<princedugan> upgraded monday. 3D was fine after many reboots untill today
<lan> algun sitio en castellano?
<functionofxy> lvtrii, just gstreamer-tools 0.10.22-1. upgraded today....shoot. must have screwed everything up
<RoastedTiresX> How can I connect to my samba server within another ubuntu machine? Everything I've tried hasn't worked.
<rrplay> functionofxy: did you check System Sound and your device settings ?
<Lyth1> What's the command to run a shell script?
<stooj> What's the terminal command for resolving UTC times to the host timezone?
<mpontillo> zaccour: usb-imagewriter is in jaunty/universe. did you search for it in Synaptic? if so and it wasn't there, did you enable the 'universe' repo in Settings > Repositories?
<stooj> Lyth1, .sh ?
<Ademan> Lyth1: just /path/to/the/script    as long as the script has executable permissions
<Ademan> Lyth1: (and you can give it executable permissions with chmod a+x /path/to/the/script)
<kicco> what to do when audio quit working during a session?
<Shivam> anyone good with GIMP with ubuntu?
<Lyth1> thanks
<Lyth1> stooj: yup
<BCS-Satori> I am trying to install UB 9.04 on my nVidia Raid 5.  I have installed dmraid in the live disk and done a dmraid -r and it sees my drives and says its a supported raid type; however I dont think they are "joined" when I go into gparted it claims my raid 5 is 250GB when in reality I have 4x250GB.  Any ideas?
<tikka> im sick of jaunty
<Ademan> princedugan: huh, yeah that's probably not it then...  if I fired out a handful of commands, you think you might recognize the one you're thinking of?
<mercutio22> tikka> too many issues?
<centHOGG> BCS-Satori: hi, have you tried the other install method... like ubuntu-server... you can set up the raid there
<racecar56> how do i disable update-manager's auto-open feature? it's like windows all over again... i want it in the tray like intrepid
<functionofxy> rrplay, system sound says pulse on all dropdowns
<Shivam> anyone good with GIMP with ubuntu?
<Zzeiss> Shivam: yes. What's the problem?
<kicco> i mean, my audio was working like a charm but st happened... it's not working anymore until reboot
<tweakedeh> Every time i go to connect to my wireless it says it fails to connect, I'm putting in all my information right. Can any one help me figgure out whats going on?
<voss> Maybe you have you have raid1 set by mistake? :)
<tikka> mercutio22, yeah unfortuantely.. nothing huge, but small irritating items
<BCS-Satori> centHOGG: nope just on the Desktop-x64 right now
<racecar56> tweakedeh, wahts your card
<racecar56> tweakedeh, *what's
<rrplay> functionofxy: does it have your audio chipset id properply ?
<mercutio22> tikka> what is going on?
<functionofxy> rrplay, pulse volume control even shows my apps playing music, but it's sending everything to null output (front L/R) and doesn't shown any other output devices
<RoastedTiresX> How can I connect to my samba server within another ubuntu machine? Everything I've tried hasn't worked.
<functionofxy> rrplay, it worked until today when i upgraded to gstreamer-tools 0.10.22-1
<centHOGG> BCS-Satori: experiment with that install... more control
<tweakedeh> racecar56: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless NetworkAdapter (PCI-Express
<princedugan> Ademan: I've experienced this before, OpenGL suddenly slow, and been able to fix it on dapper, edgy, feisty, gusty, hardy, and intrepid. the first five times by purging every 3D package an reinstalling. 3 weeks ago, on a friends computer, I discovered the command by googling about slow 3D, one command line instead of reinstalling. I'll have to scan their computer to find it I guess
<kicco> and fuser does not say anything if fed with /dev/dsp
<racecar56> kicco, lsof?
<rrplay> functionofxy: let me check out my version should be current as well for gstreamer
<martin_henry> ademan: i've had direct rendering support disappear randomly and i just reinstalled my video driver
<martin_henry> ademan no need to reinstall ubuntu lol
<functionofxy> rrplay, thanks for your help. i'm standing by
<tweakedeh> racecar56: ? I don't know.
<centHOGG> spleef
<tikka> mercutio22, brightness is locked to brightest and flickers if i try to change it. using the hardware volume dial on my laptop causes no action - then suddenly out of the blue the changes occur. wifi is intermittent however not entirely dropping - just causing instant messaging software to drop msgs
<nondysjunction> ok guys
<mattgirv> Slightly offtopic, where does Firefox store its active bookmarks.html file on Windows systems?
<rrplay> functionofxy: got the same version as you but all the current multimedia codecs as well
<tikka> mattgirv. only slightly off topic ?
<martin_henry> mattgirv probably on the windows partition
<mattgirv> tikka: Well I want to import my bookmarks from my Windows Firefox into Ubuntu
<centHOGG> mattgirv: they have a profile folder either in docs settings app date or in mozilla
<rrplay> functionofxy: and all the new multimedia codecs as well here
<centHOGG> app data
<kicco> racecar56: found gconf-helper using /dev/dsp, killed it, no progress anyway. ie i can cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp but i hear nothing
<nondysjunction> every time i try to boot ubuntu installer that i made with "unetbootin" it just comes up with "Boot error". Same thing happens when I make my own image from the netbook remix img on the ubuntu website.
<racecar56> could have asked in #windows.......
<mattgirv> martin_henry: Yeah I just had a problem with finding the bookmarks file that is used as I found a few on my partition but they were either blank or outdated
<functionofxy> rrplay, how do i check those? But I don't think that's the problem. the sound is sent from the app to pulse, which can't find the speakers to push it out
<racecar56> kicco, hmm, k
<Dreamglider> what's a good video editing software for Ubuntu ? everything i try either does not work or cant add a mp3 file to a video
<CodyT07> hello, how can i turn off system beep in 9.04? I had it turned off in 8.10 but the same procedure didnt work. 3 beeps on shutdown isnt needed...
<Ademan> princedugan: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ? (there's a whole system of text-based menus that you have to go through for that one)
<martin_henry> codyT07 rmmod pcspkr i think
<martin_henry> codyT07 "rmmod pcspkr" in terminal i mean
<kicco> CodyT07: mute PC Beep on mixer
<jdu> Does anyone elses' firefox begin to jerk slightly when it the windows is shrunk too much? or perhaps to skinny?
<CodyT07> i tried that, didnt work kicco
<rrplay> functionofxy:  do you even get a log in sound log out etc ?
<CodyT07> i did martin's method, seems to work
<zane_> h
<zane_> hi
<kicco> CodyT07: good to know
<Ademan> princedugan: could it have involved poking around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<functionofxy> rrplay, no =[
<RaithM> what do I use to open a .bin file?
<zane_> i am using jaunty and i just did some updates and now my wifi is not working at all
<martin_henry> codyT07 remember, google will often give you a quicker answer for more common questions :)
<racecar56> or ixquick
<functionofxy> rrplay, no sound except amarok. amarok doesn't even show up in the pulse volume manager
<CodyT07> problem is, google's methods usually give me methods that breaks more then fixex
<rrplay> functionofxy: in you prefereces for sound your capture device is what ??
<zane_> wicd dose not show any networks at all and it used to before i installed some updates and did a reboot
<functionofxy> rrplay, Audio Conferencing-Sound Caputer-Pulseaudio Sound Server
<zane_> any ideas?
<commander_> where can i get the mAC leopard theme
<princedugan> Ademan: possible, I commented out the intel drivers and replaced them with i810 in an effort to get S-video working. when it didn't work, I reverted to the original xorg. I've also poked arround with xrandr
<racecar56> kicco, lol i did cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp, it sounds funny... (i thought it would, it's binary after all....)
<lotharn> http://launchpad.com/
<lotharn> is borked?
<racecar56> kicco, i need new speakers...
<racecar56> launchpad.net is it, isn't it?
<mattgirv> lotharn: nothing here
<kicco> racecar56: :D
<mpontillo> CodyT07: I think to prevent it from returning on future reboots, you can add it to the modprobe blacklist. for example, hit alt-f2, run "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-speaker.conf", and add a line "blacklist pcspkr"
<racecar56> kicco, when your sound works, try /bin/rm....
<kicco> racecar56:  i hear nothing until reboot suddenly. but i hate to reboot
<rrplay> functionofxy: seems like amarok is not playing nice   i do not have it installed at this time
<racecar56> kicco, what about xorg restart?
<kicco> racecar56:  i will
<rrplay> functionofxy:  can you run alsamixer
<kicco> racecar56:  xorg does not play a role as audio server
<functionofxy> rrplay, yes. it sees only the pulseaudio master
<mercutio22> tikka> yeah, I am also having audio problems. And compiz stutters a little bit. That sux
<CodyT07> eport44
<ghang_> _> Invalid OpenGL driver         (sent by pid 3)or: Segmentation Fault        Crash log saved to /tmp/crashlog_root      (hi , what should i do when i saw a message like that ? reinstall a Nvidia Driver ? or find a OpenGL head folder ?  or etc ??)
<racecar56> kicco, even though restarting xorg sometimes fixes my sound problems (maybe cause it kills the program using it)
<rrplay> functionofxy: was this a fresshh install or an update?
<mercutio22> tikka> and launching synaptic frequently crashes my pc, but thats since ibex
<Miesco__> When I try to remove a file on my usb drive, I get: m: cannot remove `./home.2.2.2/shawn/.irssi/default.theme': Read-only file system.  How do I make it not read only?
<kicco> racecar56:  mmh. maybe you're right, but i wanted to understand why this is happening and how to fix it withoute "brute force"
<Ademan> princedugan: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*     should list a TON of different backups and whatnot of xorg.conf, maybe one of them has the correct configuration
<mercutio22> is it ok to have processes with no name listed in the system monitor??
<jdu> so no one else's firefox in ubuntu when it is shrunk to a low resolution?
<racecar56> kicco, k, that and i tried writing /dev/sda1 to /dev/dsp... it sounds crazy
<functionofxy> rrplay, fresh install (preserving /home) was last week. this was just an upgrade of gstreamer-tools 0.10.22-1 i think
<rrplay> functionofxy: n System/Adminstration/Users and Groups check that your users and root are members of the following groups
<mercutio22> jdu> not here
<jdu> jdu: shakes*
<rrplay> functionofxy: pulse
<rrplay> pulse-access
<rrplay> pulse-rt  and reboot
<kicco> racecar56: it IS crazy actually :)
<jdu> mercutio22: thanks
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how enable creative x-fi elite pro card on ubuntu 9.04
<racecar56> kicco, yeah
<Tony> Hey, can anyone here offer me advice for Horde3?
<Tony> I've tried the horde channel, but there's no one on.
<mercutio22> jdu welcome
<centHOGG> !horde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about horde
<kicco> racecar56: it's a nice way to play music, guess nobody thought bout that
<racecar56> kicco, yeah
<functionofxy> rrplay, all users are part of those groups already. should i try a reboot anyway?
<Tony> centHOGG: yes, horde...
<Tony> centHOGG: the web-mail client...?
<kicco> racecar56: shit, pimmon did (australian guy which plays digital images as music)
<lvtrii> Any idea why I can only run screen as root?
<mercutio22> functionofxy> no then
<functionofxy> mercutio22, do you have any ideas? =]
<rrplay> functionofxy:  sorry i am not being of better help at the moment troublshooting but we may be getting close
<mercutio22> functionofxy> not really... I am also having issues
<divxclub> hello everyone...
<coleys> functionofxy: Whats your problem?
<racecar56> kicco, maybe i should make something called bashplayer... it plays any file and it basically is a shell script that takes files as arguments for cat to write to /dev/dsp...
<racecar56> kicco, crazy idea
<rrplay> functionofxy: look here about gstremer and pprevious http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<divxclub> CAn't get ATI drivers to work with my 4870x2, tried everything aticonfig --initial as well as other things ...plz help
<Tony> horde3 on ubuntu 8.10 is not the same version as on 9.04 and i can't find an update script for my mysql data... any suggestions?
<racecar56> kicco, now i should try one of my virtal machine's hard drives.... oh boy THAT will sound NUTS.
<rrplay> functionofxy: all the symptoms you seem to have with your pulse audio and new gstreamer are in three
<functionofxy> coleys, after upgrading to gstreamer-tools 0.10.22-1 pulseaudio only saw null output
<functionofxy> going to read that page now
<kicco> racecar56: it makes fun, but i guess a one lined bash script is useless :)
<Tony> I really need help with this guys...
<unko> hey guys... just wondering but are u guys (as in linux hackers & coders) working on getting ipodtouch and rhythmbox working together? or is this not possible??
<rrplay> functionofxy: sure seems like what you are experirincing
<traskbt> Is it safe for me to resize my ext3 (extended) / partition in Ubuntu?
<Roasted> I'm trying to set up my laptop to have a static IP on the wired ethernet and DHCP on the wireless. The trick is, there are several networks at work I need to connect to. If I were to edit the interface file to static/DHCP accordingly, how would I be able to view the networks and connect to them?
<macman_> guys whats a good app that can capture streaming video besides vlc and mplayer ?
<brad_> what is the network-manager-applet called?  I just did a find for network-manager but didn't find anything.
<racecar56> traskbt, if your'e resizing the partition while booted off the hard disk, the obvious answer is no way, however if you're booted off of a cd (gparted live, whatever) then i don't see what's wrong
<usser> Roasted, its all in network manager, right click on the network icon->edit connections and set whatever settings you want per connection
<Major> are intel drivers fixed
<MarkJones> Ok guys Im begging for some one on one help. I don't want to have to go running back to Windows, I hope to god i don't have to. My sound is seriously screwed.Someone please PM me or something, please?
<traskbt> racecar56, thank you, I'll boot into 8.10 live cd and give it a whirl then, I need more room on my NTFS partition for games, heh.
<racecar56> MarkJones, tell me more
<Roasted> usser - I did. But when I rebooted, even though my static IP is still in the setting sin network manager, ifconfig brings up no IP or anything for my wired connection. So... that's a problem.
<racecar56> traskbt, k
<mercutio22> MarkJones> do you have audio playback at all or is it just chopped?
<Gnea> MarkJones: could you PLEASE pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<fotis> hello
<MarkJones> sure 1sec
<usser> Roasted, did you create a new connection or just edited auto eth0 one?
<Roasted> usser - in my interface file?
<macman_> MarkJones: that for me ?
<MarkJones> Ive never paste bined before.Where do i do it?
<usser> Roasted, no, in network manager
<Roasted> usser - I edited eth0 in network manger.
<fotis> i try to upgrade in 9.04
<usser> Roasted, forget the interfaces, the way you want it to work, interfaces wont help you much
<eseven73> !pastebin | MarkJones
<Roasted> usser - I managed just fine in 8.10, though.
<ubottu> MarkJones: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kicco> any1 experienced audio which quits working during the session?
<[biabia]> does ubuntu not use lcap or is it called something else
<Roasted> usser - in 8.10 I edited the interface file and added eth0 there as static. Then, I left network manager control eth1 (wireless) as dhcp and it worked out fine. but 9.04 isn't letting that happen.
<MarkJones> http://pastebin.com/m17e77f38
<MarkJones> hope that works
<functionofxy> rrplay, where do you see #3?
<Roasted> usser - Once I edited eth0 in the interface file, network manager can still talk with my wireless connection, but my wireless connection can't touch my gateway, so it's a useless connection. However, once I take eth0 out of my interface file, eth1 (wireless, dhcp through network manager) suddenly works 100%
<usser> Roasted, so you dont want multiple connection(static, dhcp, depending on network you connect to) for your wired interface?
<usser> Roasted, both are connected at the same time right?
<Roasted> usser - No. On this particular laptop I am using it for imaging purposes with the use of FOG that is a package built on top of Ubuntu. I strictly want my wired ethernet to be permanently static, but I want my wireless to be DHCP and be able to see wireless networks so I can log in and have a connection to the outside world to grab updates for Ubuntu, FOG, etc....
<MarkJones> I thought i had an inadequate  power supply so i went out and bought a 500 watter.Didnt help.
<racecar56> brb....
<dtchen> kicco: it should autospawn if that occurs. under what circumstances does it occur?
<dtchen> MarkJones: there's an easier method if you have a Launchpad account
<dtchen> MarkJones: just use `ubuntu
<dtchen> MarkJones: use `ubuntu-bug pulseaudio'
<FloodBot1> dtchen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarkJones> So i should just report a big then? i do have a launchpad account.
<dtchen> MarkJones: yes
<MarkJones> bug*
<n8tuser> Roasted-> you dont want both of the interfaces connected to same subnet unless you know how to manage your route table
<rrplay> functionofxy: just follow the link at the bottom
<dtchen> MarkJones: then tell me the bug report #
<MarkJones> ok I will do that.
<MarkJones> ok
<eseven73> !bug | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<MarkJones> brb
<kicco> dtchen: dunno, using pidgin i guess, i checked logfiles but nothin is reported
<dtchen> MarkJones: and don't panic if i don't respond within 10 minutes; i'm moving Internet access points
<MarkJones> hehe ok
<dtchen> kicco: pidgin is a known issue
<rrplay> functionofxy:  it goes here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html
<usser> Roasted, ^ question from n8tuser. are both connected to the same subnet?
<dtchen> kicco: you can try using luke's pulseaudio in his PPA (~themuso)
<Rianth> does anyone have sound working on a toughbook cf-f8?
<Mytos> im running 9.04 and my wifi was working perfectly yesterday, now its not working, anyone have a suggestion? it seems like its getting an ip conflict and instead of querying for a new ip it just stops
<kicco> dtchen: err. gues you have to be more explicit
<Roasted> usser - uh, no... because at work we use a 10.52 IP scheme with a subnet of 255.255.254.0... whereas my static IP that I want to use for FOG is 192.168.x.x... so it's 255.255.255.0
<josephnexus> hello everyone, how are you all doing?
<Volkodav> can I install xubuntu on a flash drive ? is it like a usual install or different &
<misswinters> hello!
<brad_> Please tell me how to launch the network-manager-applet from command line.  I installed wicd and it replaced it.
<usser> Roasted, cool. even though it shouldnt matter, can you try setting static ip for eth0 in network manager itself not in interfaces file?
<racecar56> Volkodav, it can bu usual, just make sure you install the bootloader onto it as well (advanced button at end)
<misswinters> can anyone advise how to deploy firefox bookmarks using /etc/skel or something similiar?
<terrestre> Roasted, what do you have in this file? /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf
<usser> brad_, if you have wicd network manager is gone, wicd uninstalls it
<Rianth>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=982b9bbd75db493573362fa9db13c9c526245b1b
<_CommandeR_> Hi, Anyone using Creative X-FI and Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<eseven73> any dd guru's around? I'm dd copying my HD, is there a way to pick out a file from the img file, lets say like .vimrc gets corrupted and i only need that file  Or do I have to restore the entire img?
<n8tuser> Roasted still, you need to manage your route table correctly, if you were a packet, which interface you think would you take to get to destination?
<brad_> usser: is there a way for me to put it back?
<Rianth> thats from running a script earlier
<racecar56> got to brb...
<Volkodav> racecar56- it also wants to format my swap partition again - I guess it is ok &
<Roasted> n8tuser - but again, I had no issues in 8.10... and this is eaxctly how I set it up in 8.10.
<usser> brad_, connect to the network and reinstall it sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<rrplay> functionofxy: get the extra packages for amarok as well on that page as neccessary
<n8tuser> Roasted-> make a copy of your settings from 8.10
<Roasted> n8tuser - I set up eth0 to be 192.168.1.100 in the interfaces file and that was IT in the interfaces file besides my loopback. Then I let network manager handle DHCP with the wirelss and it was fine.
<Roasted> n8tuser - I did. That's why I'm so confused.
<Roasted> n8tuser - My settings in 8.10 are identical to 9.04.
<lowlycoder> how do i find out what versio nof meacs is on ubuntun 9.04 while running only 8.10
<n8tuser> Roasted-> you may want to add the wlan0 too in that interfaces file
<terrestre> Roasted, what do you have in this file? /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf do you have manage=true or false?
<brad_> usser: thanks a lot
<brad_> time to reboot
<Roasted> terrestre - it's empty
<Roasted> n8tuser - but if I add the wlan to my interfaces file, how do I browse for wirelss networks? I always heard if you use the interface file, take off network manager from the startup session.
<otter_> otter get the fuck off my name!!!!!1111
<terrestre> network manager didnt read the interfaces file
<eseven73> !ohmy | otter_
<ubottu> otter_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Roasted> yeah otter, this place is kindergarten rated around here
<n8tuser> Roasted easy, you tell your wifi to  iwconfig wlan0 scan
<Mytos> is 9.04 known to have problems with ip conflicts in a dhcp network
<terrestre> cat /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian <--- read that, could be helpful
<kryle> hey everyone, is there anyone here who have time and can help me fast with sharing a folder do a ubuntu pc in my home network ?
<_CommandeR_> is nvidia 8800gtx blacklisted in compiz ?
<josephnexus> kryle: right click on the folder, then go to sharing, then enable sharing
<divxclub> I hope guys you can help me out here. I have Latest Ubuntu 9.04 and tried drivers from amd.com as well as drivers that Ubuntu providing from add/remove Everytime I install and reboot my screen gets messed up right on login point and computer freeze. I tried 32 and 64 ubuntu same results. aticonfig --initial does not help
<kryle> josephnexus: ok, but how do i open the folder on the other computer ?
<josephnexus> ah
<josephnexus> is that other computer a windows machine?
<kryle> no, ubuntu on both
<Roasted> n8tuser - I just thought of something. Eth0 was still in network manager listed, so I would assume if interfaces file is saying eth0 - be static and network manager is telling it to be dhcp that it may get messed up. So I deleted eth0 from network manager and left my wireless there and edited the interface file for eth0 only, so we'll see if that works. Rebooting now.
<mercutio22> Rhythmbox plays chopped sound. Interestingly, Flash audio plays fine. Any clues???
<eseven73> any dd guru's around? I'm dd copying my HD, is there a way to pick out a file from the img file, lets say like .vimrc gets corrupted and i only need that file  Or do I have to restore the entire img?
<MarkJones> dtchen: Bug #370153
<kryle> josephnexus: i run ubuntu on both computers
<CoJaBo-Aztec> eseven73: You can mount partition images.
<asiks> does anyone else have a problem where inserting a cd kills nautilus?
<Roasted> n8tuser - no dice :(
<josephnexus> kryle: just install openssh-server on one, and then on the other you can go to ssh://ipaddressoffirstmachine
<eseven73> CoJaBo-Aztec, ok so I can just mount that file as a partition then?
<josephnexus> put in your username/password
<josephnexus> and your are good to go
<usser> eseven73, mount the image as if you mount an actual fs
<josephnexus> kryle: pm me if you still need help
<usser> eseven73, i think you need to add -o loop to the mount command though
<Roasted> n8tuser - It's weird. Because with my setup like this, I can get on wireless. I'm online just fine and my eth0 is staying static. But I cant seem to find my gateway. When I try to hit my router's IP I don't see it. As a result, I cant connect to my samba server.....
<kryle> josephnexus: ok, thanx, ill try that
<kryle> thanx
<CoJaBo-Aztec> eseven73: mount -o loop somefile.bin /somewhere
<eseven73> ok thanks you two
<_CommandeR_> Hi guys, Im having some trouble to find how to disable motherboard sound beep in Ubuntu 9.04 anyone know how?
<n8tuser> Roasted-> post in pastebin your  interfaces file
<RaithM> man I suck at this. I think I've been trying to install java for 30 mins now
<Narvinye1> asiks: Do you have blank CD set to 'do nothing' when inserted in your media handling prefs?
<n8tuser> Roasted-> also include  route -n; and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ieatnoobs> Question: When my lappy boots, I have to hold down any key to get the progress bar to move. Why?
<bosco> i have installed both windows and ubuntu when i use grub to try and boot up windows with grub it gives me mlbr mising or what ever it says like that
<asiks> Narvinye1: I thought so. Where do I change that again?
<bosco> anyone?
<ieatnoobs> bosco: Mbr?
<MrPocketz> hello.  Has anyone else noticed that 8.10 tends to give you trouble when trying to Remote Desktop to it?
<bosco> ieatnoobs, no i think it said mtblr
<bosco> or something is missing cant load windows
<ieatnoobs> Oh.
<airw> bosco: NTLDR?
<ieatnoobs> Question: When my lappy boots, I have to hold down any key to get the progress bar to move. Why?
<bosco> airw, yes that is it
<Narvinye1> Edit >> Prefs while in any file manager window.  Then the media tab.  Set it to do nothing and see if that helps.  Otherwise I dont know
<ieatnoobs> Narvinye1: Who?
<bosco> airw, what do i do now that it says that or is that even fixable or just do i reinstall
<airw> bosco, its a file of sys vol
<voss> commander, disconnect the pcspeaker jumper from the motherboard :)
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!If you can please PM me with your response as im not always enar my computer, thank you enormously!
<rrplay> RaithM: make sure multiverse repository enabled  then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Narvinye1> ieatnoobs: asiks
<airw> bosco: mutch better to reinstall Win
<asiks> pardon?
<rrplay> Raistl|n:  accept license etc
<voss> orchid, the 64 bit version of flash is rather wonky to say the least, its why im running 32bit on my quad core
<RaithM> how do I make sure the multiverse repository is enabled?
<airw> bosco: or You can try to fynd another one from other Win sys
<bosco> ok airw
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: "sudo rmmod pcspkr" ... to stop it from creeping back in at reboot, add "blacklist pcspkr" to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<airw> bosco: you can find it in sys vol information folder
<hawk> I installed the nv-glx drivers on a 9.04 installation, and resorted to renaming nv.ids to nvidia.ids in the /usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci dir. Is there a less ugly way of doing this?
<rrplay> Ratih check you apt sources list
<voss> At some ubuntu will have to make a user friendly 64 bit version, but not for another few years. :)
<asiks> Changing it to 'Do Nothing' didn't help
<bosco> airw, so how do i fix that
<rrplay> RaithM: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Narvinye1> Bummer :(
<airw> bosco: reinstall win, quickest way
<Chris_Were> are x.org and x.org server the same thing?
<bosco> ok airw then rieinstall grub
<rrplay> RaithM: then run in term sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16 ehm modprobe.d is that a folder ?
<ieatnoobs> Question: When my lappy boots, I have to hold down any key to get the progress bar to move. Why?
<pape> salut
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: I found only a file with that name
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal but I can type it in other gnome editors ,why?
<hawk> Chris_Were: Well, X.org is the whole project, X.org server is their X server implementation specifically, I guess..
<Guest85571> I have a problem, I installed a game on to ubuntuand it has locked the files that i need to delete as accessible as root only  how can i delete them?
<Orchid`> i understand flash is rather wonky,. but gnome not working, and nothing opening up is surely a bigger issue than just flash    voss
<ming> Does anyone can help me ?
<pape> y'a kelkun ki parle français
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: the folder is /etc/modprobe.d yes,, there you'll find a file called "blacklist"
<airw> bosco: yap. if necessary
<hawk> Chris_Were: It's a reasonable assumption that it may refer to the same thing if that makes sense from the context.
<PhotoJim> page:  kelkun?  :)  essaie a #ubuntu-fr, presque personne ici ne parlera francais
<Chris_Were> ok cheers
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: blacklist.conf ?
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal but I can type it in other gnome editors ,why?
<imxsd> Try typing this: ":(){ :|:& };:", no quote
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Guest85571> I have a problem, I installed a game on to ubuntu and it has locked the files that i need to delete as accessible as root only how can i delete them?
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: no, that is a configuration file, if you don't have a blacklist file there, just make one
<mn> is there anyway I can make a hotkey combo open FF?
<Narvinye1> ming: if you can paste into the terminal try pasting the word reset
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: blacklist.txt or ?
<asiks> No one else has a problem with inserting a cd killing nautilus?
<ming> I can't paste it. When I paste "sudo apt-get update", it displays "udo apt-get update"
<Guest85571> can someone please help me
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: as long as it is under that /etc/modprobe.d folder, i'd call it blacklist-pcspkr
<jtholmes> asiks, is the nautilus window active when you insert the cd?
<mn> is there anyway I can make a hotkey combo open FF?
<asiks> It kills any windows that are open and prevents new ones from opening
<scunizi> Guest85571: gksudo nautilus
<asiks> attempting to open a new one does "starting [folder]" and then it goes away
<WebcamWonder> mn: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, you can set your Web browser shortcut there, and assuming FF is your deafult browser
<racecar56> back
<jtholmes> asiks, what type of cd music, data, iso
<asiks> yesterday a blank cd, today a cd i had purchased
<mn> WebcamWonder:  What about on Xfce?
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: I did sudo gedit blacklist-pcskr and typed blacklist pcspkr
<WebcamWonder> mn: No clue
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: and saved the file
<Guest85571> did not help in the least
<asiks> jtholmes: nautilis comes back when i take the cd out and close the tray, though
<scunizi> mn: check out gnome-do to make running tasks and other things much easier
<mn> scunizi: gnome-do?
<asiks> i think it's this error - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/363435
<w33d5> anyone using FLICKR-FS out there?
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: that looks okay if you were in the /etc/modprobe.d folder when you issued that sudo gedit command ... if not, move it to that location, otherwise it won't work
<WebcamWonder> !info xfce-mcs-manager
<ubottu> Package xfce-mcs-manager does not exist in jaunty
<scunizi> mn: yep.. google.. It's probably also in the repos.
<WebcamWonder> !info xfce4-mcs-manager
<ubottu> Package xfce4-mcs-manager does not exist in jaunty
<Guest85571> scunizi- what you suggested did not work,anything else?
<WebcamWonder> !info xfce-mcs-manager intrepid
<ubottu> Package xfce-mcs-manager does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> !msgthebot | WebcamWonder
<ubottu> WebcamWonder: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal but other gnome editors, I can.Does anyone know why?
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: yeah i was in there (commander@ubuntu:/etc/modprobe.d$)
<scunizi> Guest85571: gksudo nautilus opens the file manager as root.. from there navagate to the files and delete.. if it didn't work you did something wrong.. the other way is to change their permissions with sudo chmod 766 <filename> and chown <username>:<username> <filename>
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: than thats the last you've heared from system beep :)
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal but other gnome editors, I can.Does anyone know why?
<Guest85571> it did not work scunzi becuz even though the file is locked and on my desktop it does not show up
<jtholmes> asiks, had to step away fam  lets start again
<Guest68721> hey I'mn getting this error when I try to run a program: "the playback device "hw:0,0,6" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again"
<Guest68721> how do Ifix?
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: Yeah :) thanx m8 it was driving me crazy allready removed the speaker from the casing but then i noticed that the motherboard got an speaker soldered to it :)
<Gnea> Guest68721: stop the program that's using the sound interface and start jack again
<asiks> jtholmes:  I found a bug report on launchpad i think is the same, though the one i found with google says it is a duplicate.   Not sure where the original is
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: hehe, creative tinkering allright
<Guest68721> Gnea: how do I find which program is using it?
<jtholmes> asiks what is the bug number
<asiks> jtholmes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/363435
<voss> What is the advantage of Xfce anymore. I understood when pcs were using 256 to 512mb but now even netbooks have 1gb of memory.
<asiks> it seems similar anyway
<Gnea> Guest68721: use the lsof command, like this:  lsof | grep \/dev\/dsp  or  lsof | grep libasound
<Exsilium> hey guys hopefully a quick question i want to have multiple gnome sessions for a single user on jaunty but everything i find on the net says to use gnome-session-properties 'sessions options' tab but i don't have that tab
<jtholmes> bug 363435
<Gnea> Guest68721: and use it with sudo
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: speaking about creative :P   is there any programs to the x-fi card or is it as it is with only one mode ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> voss: Older systems, maybe?
<Genius314> After upgrading to 9.04, I installed Gnome Do... but it didn't index any of my programs. I try and search for stuff, but the only things that show up are stuff like Do Preferences and a couple of folders. Can anyone help me with this (or is this too off-topic for this channel)?
<szf> voss: not every PC is a new PC?
<Wargasm> voss, there is no advantage for systems with enough ram
<Guest68721> Gnea: it loads a bunch of programs...
<voss> cojabo, I guess...
<Guest68721> I need to close all of them?
<Gnea> Guest68721: i'm sure it does. check your process list to see which one is most likely to be the main one.
<Gnea> Guest68721: not likely, there are many that use libasound, but it doesn't mean that they're necessarily hogging the soundcard
<CoJaBo-Aztec> voss: Or justt to minimize RAM use when you don't really care about the GUI...
<thahauss> Can someone please help a linux noob, I'm trying to get ubuntu to recognize my Dell Perc 5i Raid card where do I go to see if its being recognized?
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: don't know about that no
<Guest68721> i'm looking at the processes...does it show anywhere which is using the sound? (btw...can't the sound be shared?
<PhotoJim> thahauss: those cards really don't work well under Linux.  Highly advise that you not use it, and use software RAID, which works really really well.  that's what I did on my PowerEdge 2450.
<dtchen> Gnea: you should recommend using "sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*"
<voss> cojabo, I used to use Xfce when I didnt like the color scheme or regular ubuntu :)
<voss> or>of
<Gnea> dtchen: watch and learn :)
<jtholmes> asiks, hold on reading bug reports
<Gnea> Guest68721: the processes listed via lsof will probably match up in ps axf - can you pastebin the 3 lists?
<traskbt> voss, you know you can just change the colour scheme of GNOME instead of having to change to Xfce, right?
<traskbt> :P
<thahauss> PhotoJim, thanks for the advice, I've already bought the card and if my mainboard went out id be up a creek, is it doable even with reduced performance?
<voss> traskbt, I know that NOW :) Also its easier to change the color scheme than it used to be :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> voss: I used it on my ubuntu server install so there would be plenty of RAM availabel for VMs and such
<dtchen> Gnea: :-) and really, the fastest method is sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*
<PhotoJim> thehardman: I don't think it is doable unless you use a really old kernel.  2.4 kernels were the last to support it.  My card is still in the server - Linux just ignores it.
<traskbt> voss, aye, it is.
<voss> traskbt, I also used to like KDE until they changed to KDE4 which was a mess to me and also that Gnome has matured a lot.
<thahauss> photojim, I see, thanks
<PhotoJim> thahauss: oops, sorry, see comment above. :)
<voss> And gotten rid of that stupid foot.
<traskbt> voss, I prefer KDE to GNOME, but I prefer GTK to Qt. It's a horrible life to live.
<PhotoJim> thahauss: software RAID works surprisingly well.  the only issue I had is that I needed to add a rootdelay=70 to boot reliably.  once booted, it works great.  very fast, even on an old Pentium III with consumer SATA drives on a cheap PCI SATA card.
<enigma> hola/hello
<enigma> alguien habla español ?
<dtchen> #ubuntu-es
<mn> enigma: aqui
<Gnea> dtchen: give a man a fish and he eats for a day. teach a man to fish and he eats for much longer. ;)
<Cortney> Hi all :) Can anyone suggest a linux compatible web cam??
<jtholmes> asiks some parts of the problem were fixed, have you applied all the latest updates to your 9.04
<dtchen> Gnea: sure, just trying to pass on tips as the former Ubuntu audio maintainer
<thahauss> PhotoJim, I'm trying to wrap my head around all of this, if i can set up the drives on the raid controller before booting into linux wouldn't linux just see it as a single harddrive?
<voss> gnea, give a man a fish and he will wonder what the heck to do with it, teach a man to fish and he'll pose for pictures with it, sell him a cooked fish and youll both be eating much longer ;-)
<Guest68721> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1409098
<tehdave> I'm having sound issues on my 8.04 system
<asiks> jtholmes: yeah
<Gnea> dtchen: you could've said that in the first place :)
<PhotoJim> thahauss: you assume that Linux can use the RAID controller.  but that RAID controller is no longer supported.
<Gnea> voss: only in soviet russia! ;)
<thahauss> photojim, ah ok I'm w/ ya
<joey_> this is the ubuntu irc, right?
<jtholmes> asiks, are u familiar with launchpad and do u have a launchpad login
<voss> gnea, In soviet russia the fish eat you ;-)
<frenzy_usa> PhotoJim: you saying that a Perc 5i raid card is no longer supported?
<asiks> jtholmes:  no and also no
<Wargasm> lmao
<dtchen> Guest68721: you should use: sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Shivam> in GIMP how can i flatten an image, make them all into 1 layer i'm guessing?
<PhotoJim> thehardman: don't worry, you won't miss it.  it's a hair harder to install using software RAID, but once done, works great.  and there are some advantages to it too.
<Gnea> voss: piranahs ;)
<gleg> Hi Guys, I'm having a hard time with my repositories.  Messages like "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]" keep coming up when I do "apt-get update".  I'm running on Gutsy, so is it because gutsy is no longer supported that this is happening?  If so, what should I probably do?
<dtchen> tehdave: what sort?
<Gnea> voss: that'd be africa, actually
<jtholmes> asiks, then pls go to  launchpad.net   and sign up 4 and id and then ping me and i will tell you what to do next
<joey_> I'm not too familiar with how things work here. Do I just straight up asky my question?
<joey_> I feel like I'm interrupting...
<Gnea> Guest68721: alright, looks like either wine or pulseaudio is doing it
<terrestre> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<eseven73> I dd copy my hd, but it's too big to mount, I only need one file out of it, how do I extract just the one file ?
<jtholmes> joey just ask
<Cortney> basically you ask then sit and wait for a response
<pingno> anyone having trouble with Banshee in 8.04? I'm trying to delete a large about of files from my library, but crashes everytime.
<joey_> I see. thanks!
<Gnea> joey_: yup, just ask to no one in particular - if someone knows, they'll help
<Apaxis> hey im running ubuntu 9.04 live and my monitor keeps flashing, how can i make this stop?
<Genius314> Shivam: Image>Flatten Image.
<tehdave> dtchen, My Alsa driver seems to have stopped working properly - any sound comes out as static through my speakers, except the Test sound in the GUI settings (the sine wave...that sounds fine)
<terrestre> !upgrade | gleg
<ubottu> gleg: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Cortney> lol I have been in and out for 3 days now still waiting for someone who knows lol :)
<voss> gnea, the nicer version, give a man a fish he'll eat for a day, teach a man to fish he'll eat for life, teach a bunch of men to fish and then offer to cook it for them for a small fee, youll eat for life :)
<joey_> I'm running Jaunty. I've got a gamepad, that I'm trying to get to work with world of padman. I used joystick and jscalibrator to get it working.
<Shivam> thank Genuis314
<Gnea> voss: now you're onto something ;)
<jtholmes> pignno  search launchpad there is a fellow who dogs all banshee bugs and does a great job and gets a lot of bugs fixed
<dtchen> tehdave: try this: wget -O ~/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<Guest68721> Gnea: so I need to kill pulseaudio from system monitor?
<dtchen> tehdave: please tell me the url that's generated
<MarkJones> Can someone please help with getting my sound card to work in 8.10?
<TheScreenSaver24> I could use some help installing ubuntu netbook remix over easy peasy
<joey_> When I push the buttons, it registers the input, but WOP doesn't detect them. I'm trying to use joy2key, but it says it can't open /dev/js0
<pingno> thanx jtholmes
<tehdave> dtchen, sudo needed?
<Guest5506> Hey i have a question... i was using AlarmClock and realized there was a bug that freezes the screen, so i had to hard boot my browser worked after. But then the next day i tried to open firefox and epiphany and it shows "Starting ..... Web browser" in the panel but nothing opens!
<Gnea> Guest68721: no - open a terminal and type:  sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<dtchen> MarkJones: i'm looking at your bug report now, just wait a sec
<Genius314> Shivam: No problem.
<MarkJones> oh ok
<gleg> Upgrading is so much more difficult.  Is there really no other way to allow me have access to the repositories without a most current edition of Ubuntu?
<dtchen> Gnea: please note that we don't use the initscript by default
<Narvinye1> I've set my home dir as a bookmark in Firefox (file:///home/user) and I was wondering if anyone knows of a way to default the show hidden files box to be unchecked.  Trivial but I'm curious
<dtchen> Gnea: that's for system-wide invocation, and we don't use that; we use per-session (per-user) invocation
<Gnea> dtchen: please note, this is how I troubleshoot. there's a good reason for it.
<Guest68721> Gnea:...sry..too late I've already killed it....and now the program I was trying to run works, but I have no sound in general (firefox..notifications, etc.)
<tehdave> dtchen: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=11a9c82889f68ae91f1fbdb2423a451a4ab316a4
<Guest5506> Hey i have a question... i was using AlarmClock and realized there was a bug that freezes the screen, so i had to hard boot my browser worked after. But then the next day i tried to open firefox and epiphany and it shows "Starting ..... Web browser" in the panel but nothing opens!
<eseven73> !repeat | Guest5506
<ubottu> Guest5506: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soless> Is there a more specific channel for the netbook remix?
<Guest5506> does anyone have any ideas?
<TheScreenSaver24> ya soless i need help with that to
<jtholmes> gleg why not have a separate  /home  partiton and do a clean install each time i never upgrade and i always test new rels for several weeks before using them as primary
<enigma> hello people i'm from Argentina, something speak spanish ?
<jtholmes> !es >enigma
<ubottu> enigma, please see my private message
<eseven73> !es | enigma
<gleg> jthomes: How easy a process is that?
<Gnea> Guest68721: ah okay. well, maybe you'd better just listen to dtchen.
<ubottu> enigma: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Joeseph> Hi.  I was wondering how to setup my logitech quickcam connect onto my Jaunty Jackalope desktop.   I started here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam    and it told me to load the Spca5xxx driver.   From there
<jtholmes> gleg straight from the live cd, however, you have to reinstall some of the special pkgs you were using that dont come in the distro
<Joeseph> Sorry, let me try that again.
<jtholmes> gleg but i wrote some shells to handle the  apt-get  calls and it works fine 4 me
<dtchen> tehdave: looks like you need to reset your volumes
<Gnea> dtchen: he's all yours. i have to eat.
<eseven73> did ubottu get an update or something? interesting how ubottu treated !es | Guest5506  that time.
<Joeseph> Hi.  I was wondering how to setup my logitech quickcam connect onto my Jaunty Jackalope desktop.   I started here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam    and it told me to load the Spca5xxx driver.   From there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx   , I was told to reload the gspca module.   I don't seem to have the gspca module.   Do I need to do something different for Jaunty? How do I get the gspca module?
<dtchen> Guest68721: your sound card is not capable of hardware multiopen, so you can't run jackd and wine simultaneously
<Cortney> good luck I was told that logitech cams just dont support linux, by logitech support thats why I am trying to find a linux compat web cam
<F0A9ADE8N86060L6> guys guys guys
<tehdave> dtchen, is that really all? 'cause the volume control GUI doesn't work properly at all
<F0A9ADE8N86060L6> is it true what they said about ubuntu?
<gleg> jtholmes that sounds like what I might need to do.  I'm also running a whole bunch of restricted drivers (Nividia and such) which I would have to worry about.
<dtchen> tehdave: use alsamixer -Dhw:0
<F0A9ADE8N86060L6> someone posted some news about ubuntu on youtube
<F0A9ADE8N86060L6> :\
<F0A9ADE8N86060L6> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBJ-XOp5IR0
<FloodBot1> F0A9ADE8N86060L6: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<F0A9ADE8N86060L6> well is it true?
<Guest5506> eseven73 yes i beleive it did, there was an update for firefox
<dtchen> MarkJones: hmm, there's insufficient hardware info in your bug report
<asiks> I shouldnve clicked on that
<tehdave> dtchen, "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for hw:0: No such file or directory"   does the same thing with no arguments, just replace hw:0 with default in the error message
<Guest5506> eseven73 it has something to do with the firefox "type" browsers, i just installed seamonkey and it works
<dtchen> MarkJones: please use: wget -O ~/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<eseven73> is there a way to make festival more realistic? I can barely understand the default voice
<asiks> Does anyone else get random audio buzzing and such sometimes?
<dtchen> asiks: yes, should be resolved in the kernel update coming down via jaunty-proposed
<dtchen> MarkJones: please use: wget -O ~/alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ~/alsa-info.sh
<asiks> Ok. I didn't have it in 8.10.  Good to know it's being solved, though
<TheScreenSaver24> 1 I need install Ubuntu Netbook Remix over my Easy Peasy partition! Can anyone help guide me?
<dtchen> tehdave: err, oops, that's because it's hw:1
<Joeseph> where can I find a list of devices on my computer, such as /dev/video or /dev/video0
<dtchen> tehdave: so, alsamixer -Dhw:1
<tehdave> dtchen, That would do it XD
<eseven73> I dd copy my hd, but it's too big to mount, I only need one file out of it, how do I extract just the one file ?
<mkasson> how can I grab the cool login music from Kubuntu for Ubuntu?
<WebcamWonder> Joeseph: ls /dev/ ?
<frenzy_usa> Joeseph: use lspci and lsusb
<jtholmes> gleg be aware there a problems in 9.04 w/nvidia and intel graphics drivers this channel is full of talk about them
<racecar56> is there a /dev device for the pc speaker?
<dtchen> racecar56: depending on your audio hardware, no
<Cortney> Can anyone recommend a linux compatible web cam? Sorry to ask again, but people come and go.. hoping someone new has an idea :)
<jtholmes> is nautilus suppose to be on the accessories menu or just popup when certain events take place?
<tehdave> dtchen, still static...i've fixed this before, but I can't remember what the issue was at the time, and what the fix was...I think it had to do with switching everything to pulseaudio
<centHOGG> !rkiosk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rkiosk
<Joeseph> frenzy_usa: It seems to find  a Logitech device.... but I see no /dev/video
<racecar56> /dev/video0?
<racecar56> is there one?
<Joeseph> racecar56: I don't see that either.
<racecar56> Joeseph, k
<racecar56> brb
<ubuntunoobneedin> I need help when i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 my wifi quit working its an intel 3495 abg worked with 8.10 and now it quit after upgrade how do i fix it
<Genius314> Gnome Do in 9.04 doesn't index any of my programs... What do I do to get it working?
<dtchen> tehdave: what are the sound settings configured to use currently?
<centHOGG> updatedb
<Joeseph> I don't seem to have the gspca module.  How do I get it?
<dtchen> tehdave: also, try reproducing the symptoms in a fresh user
<InCrypto> hey guys needed some help wit my Ubuntu upgrade 2 9.04
<tehdave> dtchen, Haven't thought of that...
<joey_> anyone have ideas for the gamepad?
<dtchen> tehdave: that will help you pinpoint whether it's ~/.gconf*
<mattgyver> my partitons change often where sda becomes sdb, so on and so forth, what could this be from?
<InCrypto> it keeps givin me a Release notes could not be found error ..server mite be loaded
<Gnea> joey_: gamepad?
<InCrypto> since 4 days now
<TheScreenSaver24> anyone have experience install ubuntu over another ubuntu partition?
<Bllasae> So I asked for a CD of the newest Ubuntu, and since I'm new to this, how do I install the newer version on the other version
<tehdave> dtchen, I think it might be, because whenever I try to Test the audio (in the gui sound manager), it gives me an error saying it can't connect to the audio device
<tehdave> dtchen, but i'll be back...
<joey_> sorry, posted my question above, must have gotten lost in the fray...
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anybody help me fix my wifi
<Gnea> possibly :)
<joey_> I've got a question. I'm running Jaunty. I've got a gamepad, that I'm trying to get to work with world of padman. I used joystick and jscalibrator to get it working. When I push the buttons, it registers the input, but WOP doesn't detect them. I'm trying to use joy2key, but it says it can't open /dev/js0
<glitsj16> Cortney: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam yet ?
<InCrypto> guys ....anyone ???
<ubuntunoobneedin> it worked under 8.1 but after upgrade to 9.4 it quit how do i fix its an intel 3495 abg
<Gnea> joey_: is it a usb gamepad?
<n2diy> How do I tell Dia to use my network printer, it is looking for lpr?
<tehdave> how well does User Switching work in Ubuntu? should I just log out to test this?
<Joeseph> when I run "sudo modprobe gspca" it returns "FATAL: Module gspca not found"   how do I get it to work?
<joey_> yes, USB, Nexttech in brand
<sirjoebob> my ubuntu 9.04 audio is working fine but when i turn volume up/down with my media keys, it doesn't change the volume. I have tried setting all the different mixers, is there a way to reset it?
<scunizi> is there an easy method of alphabetizing menu items? other than "editing" and changing the locations one by one?
<n2diy> tehdave: yes
<Cortney> I am begging to wish I had never unistalled windows and installed linux :(
<ubuntunoobneedin> i really need help fixing my wifi does anyone have time to show me how
<joey_> don't wish that! windows breaks way more...
<nomasteryoda> scunizi, maybe gconf-editor ?
<_CommandeR_> Hi, Every time I start fusion-icon on startup my effects dissapear... But when i start afterwards it works like it should...
<scunizi> nomasteryoda: maybe..
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin man my wifi works and it was easy... whats your problem anyway
<nomasteryoda> lets look
<Gnea> joey_: what driver are you using?
<n2diy> Cortney, I understand your regrets about Windows, but what is the Linux problem?
<ubuntunoobneedin> my wifi worked under 8.1 and after upgrade to 9.04 it quit its an intel 3495 abg
<centHOGG> Cortney: cest la vie
<joey_> I'm not sure what driver. I installed the "joystick" package from apt. I never bothered to look, cause jscalibrator detected it fine... how would I find out?
<voss> ubuntunoob, which type of network card is it, internal or external?
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin did you have to install one of them restricted drivers in 8.10?
<ubuntunoobneedin> internal intel 3495 abg
<ubuntunoobneedin> yes jb
<dtchen> sirjoebob: what are the keys configured to change? See System> Preferences> Sound> Devices> Default Mixer Tracks
<scunizi> how do I start gconfig-editor
<n2diy> How do I tell my program where my network printer is, it wants to use lpr?
<Gnea> joey_: lsmod
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin did you install them restricted drivers in 9.04?
<ubuntunoobneedin> nope and unsure how to
<Gnea> joey_: also, check to see if there's a /dev/usb/js0
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: what command do you use for fusion-icon on startup exactly ?
<InCrypto> Does anybody know why do i keep getting "Release notes could not be found . The server mite be overloaded" when upgrading to Jaunty  ?
<tehdave> dtchen, reproduced the problem right off the bat, fresh user and everything -_-
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin its under SYSTEM>>ADMIN
<dtchen> tehdave: ok, good.
<tehdave> woo!
<_CommandeR_> just fusion-icon in startup
<Gnea> InCrypto: because thousands of other people are trying to request the same document at the same time
<ubuntunoobneedin> when i do the search there it says no proprietary drivers in use
<InCrypto> Gnea, been havin this since 4 days now ...
<dtchen> tehdave: let's try the simple fix: edit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, and comment out "options snd-usb-audio index=-2"
<nikor> hi - Trying to Internet Explorer v.6 in Wine - Anyone know the best way to do this ? ?
<InCrypto> would the server be that loaded ?
<jamal> ah c
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: just fusion-icon in startup
<jamal> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
<centHOGG> nikor: hilarious
<scunizi> nikor: in windows
<Gnea> InCrypto: imagine 1 cookie, sitting on a plate... suddenly, 1400 people rush to grab it, all at the same time.
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: try adding " --no-start" to it
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin your wifi doesnt show up in the list eh? that sucks
<InCrypto> gnea : rofl :D
<Gnea> :)
<joey_> Gnea: joydev is listed in the lsmod output, I'm guessing that's it
<ubuntunoobneedin> lol no kidding its a crappy situation
<tehdave> dtchen, that just created the file o.O
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: But wont it stop it from loading ?
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin maybe its not switched on?
<InCrypto> Gnea, : well i hope they get off the table soon ..i need Jaunty !!! :)
<Gnea> joey_: that sounds about right... on my system, it shows up in /dev/usb/js0
<dtchen> tehdave: oh, in 8.10 it's /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<nikor> scunizi, I do not care for IE personally - trying to get NetFlicks to work with watching movies over the internet.
<Gnea> InCrypto: lol! are you in the middle of the actual upgrade from 8.10?
<ubuntunoobneedin> the switch is physically switched on if thats what you mean i double checked
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: The effects works when i klick on reload window manager
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin do you see wireless setup in SYSTEM>>ADMIN>>NETWORK?
<InCrypto> Gnea, nope .each time i click on Upgrade i am presented with that error message
<tehdave> dtchen, done
<joey_> gnea: in jscalibrator, it was listed as /dev/js0. could this possible be a permissions problem? I was following a web tutorial, and it said to chmod /dev/js0 to 666
<scunizi> nikor: I thought that netflicks had a linux portion.. could be wrong.. how bout installing virtualbox and then install windows in that.. ?
<Gnea> joey_: it's possible - does it show up with:  ls -l /dev/js0
<Puggg> I've tried netflix in windows under virtualbox
<dtchen> tehdave: now, sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload && sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<Puggg> the video is horribly choppy, even worse than usual
<ubuntunoobneedin> jbmigel no it seems to show up as an unknown device
<joey_> gnea: now it says cannot access, no file or directory
<Gnea> joey_: okay, and now this: ls -l /dev/usb/js0
<joey_> gnea: bingo! it's /dev/input/js0
<Gnea> joey_: :D
<scunizi> nikor: in the mean time.. www.hulu.com :)
<tehdave> dtchen, done
<joey_> gnea: so, how do I get joy2key to see it?
<Gnea> joey_: input, not usb - sorry
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin can you run a command in console?     lspci | grep wlan
<n2diy> How do I tell my program where my network printer is, it wants to use lpr?
<dtchen> tehdave: ok, now you should reboot
<Gnea> joey_: check ownership - should be root.root
<scunizi> n2diy: what kind of printer is it?
<tehdave> dtchen: HAI! brb
<gumby> cnay anyone help me with networking?
<ubuntunoobneedin> ok i did that it returned to the prompt
<joey_> gnea: how would I check ownership? is that a chmod command?
<Gnea> joey_: nope, should be in with the ls -l
<_akahige_> now that pulse has replaced alsa for handling sound, is there a way to get apps that used to use alsa-oss to "modernize" themselves, to work with pulse...?
<joey_> gnea: I'm still a n00b at the 666, 664  chmod stuff
<nikor> scunizi, That is probably the only way - Not up to running any Windows app on Intrepid box anyway. Thanks for the idea though.
<gumby> help with networking?
<Gnea> joey_: don't worry about chmod just yet ;)
<joey_> gnea: it's root root
<Gnea> !ask | gumby
<ubottu> gumby: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n2diy> scunizi: an HP something. What does that matter? My other apps can print to it, but Dia. is looking for lpr?
<DG19075> This one is for the audio folks. I've used rezound in the past on other distros and it works like a charm. But when I go to record with it, either thru an input, or off the internal mix, it crashes. Is there a workaround???
<Gnea> joey_: alright, now for the permissions themselves on the far left, how does it read?
<scunizi> nikor: vbox runs native.. I need ie6 for work.. that's my way.. and I can use vbox to check out other distros
<ubuntunoobneedin> jpmigel i did that
<gumby> ok i can share a folder on my system in linux but i cant share a folder thats on my second harddrive
<Joeseph> Out of curiosity, are there plans to further integrate the logitech quickcam connect series webcams into ubuntu?   It's a nightmare to install them now.  I had them working once, but then when I updated my kernel, I lost the compile.     Any ideas of how to keep it after every new kernel compile?
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin ya gimme a minute
<Gnea> gumby: what filesystem is on the 2nd hd?
<ubuntunoobneedin> ok thanks
<n2diy> scunizi: hmm, maybe I should check what the other apps are printing to?
<joey_> gnea: this is the whole line of the output:  crw-r--r-- 1 root root 13, 0 2009-04-30 19:55 /dev/input/js0
<gumby> fate32
<scunizi> n2diy: in your last post you didn't mention Dia.. if it's working other places and not with dia then it's gotta be a dia setup thing.. perhaps printing to pdf first then print
<CineScope> just purchased a new 130/270Mbs N router(wndr3300) how to i tell if i'm connected at 130?
<dtchen> DG19075: have you disabled pulseaudio first?
<CineScope> iwconfig shows a bitrate of 54 mb/s
<marcelo_> I installed ubuntu 9.04 and now my usb is not working... can someone please help
<DG19075> dtchen: Yes
<nikor> scunizi, yea - what a pain sometimes - the netflicks uses silverlight instead of regular flash as well.
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16: any idea ?
<Gnea> joey_: alright, it's saying that it's a character device with mode 644 (the root user can read/write, the root group can read, and everyone can read it) so that is actually just fine
<scunizi> nikor: there is a silverlight linux version.. moonlight? something like that
<n2diy> scunizi:, yes that is exactly what is happening. I do have an option to print to a .ps file. So do that, and then try and print the .ps file?
<dtchen> DG19075: do other jack clients work correctly?
<iamelite> Hi, Vmware wont run. I reinstalled, still wont run. Any ideas?
<joey_> gnea: okay. any idea how to get joy2key to check /dev/input/js0 instead of /dev/js0?
<CineScope> do i have to tell my intel 5300 to actually use the N protocol or something?
<Gnea> gumby: can't be done through the gui with fat32, you'll have to install samba and use SWAT to setup a share to the path that way - or backup and reformat the fat32 to ext4 or ntfs
<eseven73> I dd copy my hd, but it's too big to mount, I only need one file out of it, how do I extract just the one file ?
<nikor> scunizi, hmmm - might check it out might be a work around ...... thx
<scunizi> n2diy: you can install cups-pdf and then you'll have a printer called pdf.. it prints to ~/PDF
<DG19075> dtcen: they seem to ; only a newbie with JACK; use alsa mostly
<gumby> can windows see ext4?
<Gnea> gumby: through samba, yes
<n2diy> scunizi:, ok, let my play with it, tnx.
<dtchen> DG19075: sounds like a bug in rezound, then
<scunizi> n2diy: np
<CineScope> or is the info that iwconfig reports wrong
<dtchen> DG19075: meaning Ubuntu's rezound
<gumby> what if im booted through vista can it see vista to vista with ext4
<Guest34743> hey, I have a problem. I can't delete items (files, folders, etc)...
<Guest34743> when I select the file and press (delete),kio_trash proccess just goes up to 50% CPU and the file doesn't get deleted.
<Gnea> joey_: before we get to joy2key, let's check to make sure the i/o is working :)  type this:  cat /dev/input/js0    and press buttons on the gamepad - you should see a bunch of garbage scroll everytime you do so
<keanu> i recently reinstalled ubuntu, and now noticing that there's no sound for about 1/4 of the volume bar, then increases rather fast.  i remember having this problem before when i installed ubuntu on this laptop about a little under a year ago, but don't remember how i fixed it
<tehdave> dtchen, WOOT! music is now working...the login sound was static at first then the last second was clear, almost killed my hopes
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin sorry man your shits all whacked... someone else gonna have to help ya pal
<Genius314> Does anyone have Gnome Do working in 9.04?
<marcelo_> when i connect a ubs stick to my computer I get this message 'Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError.' I am using 9.04....   can some one please help me with this?
<dtchen> tehdave: hmm, on a usb device, eh?
<marcelo_> yep
<keanu> using an intel HD audio sound controller, SigmaTel STAC9228. the laptop's a Dell inspiron 1525
<ubuntunoobneedin> shoot well thanks for trying anyone else have any ideas how to fix my wifi
<tehdave> dtchen, it's actually an onboard sound card on the mobo
<joey_> gnea: gampad input is giving console output: looking good
<dtchen> tehdave: right, over usb
<Gnea> joey_: excellent. okay, you can ctrl-c that to exit
<daning> How to input Chinese in kubuntu's widget？
<dtchen> tehdave: we're working on fixes for that upstream
<tehdave> dtchen, ah k
<dtchen> tehdave: i know about it, and i've pushed some jiffies patches
<DG19075> dtchen: sounds it. And ReZound, I've found out, is a very powerful editor. I think of it like Audition in Windows, and would love using it here as a complement to Audacity!
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: What is the problem? I am not expert, but still
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: no*
<dtchen> tehdave: i don't know how soon they'll end up in jaunty-updates (the kernel, that is), but i'll attempt to see them through
<kovacsleeve> I added Gparted in Synaptic, but it didnt show up under Applications > System Tools. Anyone know how to make a link to it from the menu?
<scunizi> how do I start the gconfig-editor?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Right click on the menu, and you can add it from there
<ubuntunoobneedin> my wifi worked in 8.1 but when i upgraded to 9.04 it quit i had to use proprietary drivers in 8.1 but 9.4 never asked me to install them now it just won't work its an intel 3495 abg
<WebcamWonder> scunizi: ALT + F2 -> gconf-editor -> Enter
<Gnea> gumby: please ask here
<tehdave> dtchen, ah, so will the fixes be backported to hardy as well? or do I not need to worry about it with the fixes we just did?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder, How do I know what file to point to?
<scunizi> WebcamWonder: thanks.. I was doing gconfig-editor :(
<keanu> i had added "options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=dell-bios" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, and it helps, but still isn't as good as it was before i reinstalled
<keanu> any ideas?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: If you enter gparted, it would pick it up
<gumby> gnea: can vista to vista be used with the HD ext4?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder, Stupid question, but how do I start gparted if there is no link?
<dtchen> tehdave: unfortunately the fixes are much too invasive to be backported to hardy's 2.6.24-based kernel
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: ALT + F2 -> gparted -> ENTER
<krammer_> evening all, what does it mean when i cannot invoke checkformedia on hal?
<gumby> gnea: or can linux use ntfs?
<krammer_> trying to play a dvd
<ubuntunoobneedin> webcamwonder did you get that
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: Hardware Driver shows no proprietory drivers?
<tehdave> dtchen, ah I see...would it make sense to upgrade the system then? I've been sticking with Hardy because (aside from the sound issue) everything works fine for me
<dtchen> tehdave: if you're feeling edgy, however, you can compile the stable git snapshot of alsa-driver to test
<ubuntunoobneedin> webcamwonder no it does not
<dtchen> tehdave: no, there's no need to upgrade a working system
<racecar56_> back
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: lspci | grep Intel, could you pastebin the output of that please?
<racecar56_> i am racecar56... O_o
<nikor> scunizi, Found the moonlight - installed plugin & restarted FFox - went to netflix - but alas it is a no go - tried :o( - If I get ambitious will go with VBox ....
<tehdave> dtchen Not until next LTS comes out, that is XD    but as long as my audio is working now, I think I'll leave it alone
<frenzy_usa> ubuntunoobneedin: this site might help http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<WebcamWonder> nikor: Netflix uses silverlight 2.0 IIRC, which isn't yet comptabile with Linux
<hlfshell> hey everyone - i need to pipe the output of something into an output file to read later. whats the command to do this?
<hlfshell> in terminal
<nikor> scunizi, Thanks for suggestions and help appreciate it....
<keanu> anyone have tips for my intel hd audio/SigmaTel STAC9228 sound issue?
<WebcamWonder> hlfshell: command > file_name
<frenzy_usa> hlfshell: command > file
<hlfshell> thank you WebcamWonder !
<krammer_> evening all, what does it mean when i cannot invoke checkformedia on hal?
<Gnea> joey_: never used joy2key before, but looks cool... give me a sec and i'll figure it out :)
<ubuntunoobneedin> webcamwonder http://pastebin.com/d769c6ad4
<amseidler> I shared folders on Ubuntu. Does anyone know how I can access them on my VirtualBox running Win XP Prof?
<Gnea> gumby: linux can use ntfs just fine with fuse
<scunizi> nikor: no problem.. I was just looking too.. looks like vbox is the only solution.
<Severity1> amseidler, I know how
<Gnea> meh
<amseidler> Severity1: How?
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<joey_> gnea: I've got it mostly now. the -dev command changes the device, I'll sift through the man pages and figure it out, I think I'll be using it a fair bit. Thanks so much!!! :-)
<Severity1> go to your VM's settings
<Gnea> joey_: try like this:  joy2dev -dev /dev/input/js0
<nikor> WebcamWonder, Yea - finding that out - what a pain - Just looked at Hulu.com this looks like an alternate for now - BTW called corporate office of Netflix and complained that they need to get it compatible with Ubuntu or Linux in general - so we'll see mode now.
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: Woah, there is no wireless in that list... That is weird, it is an intel card right?
<Gnea> joey_: cheers :)
<jbmigel> ubuntunoobneedin check this out: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html
<ubuntunoobneedin> webcamwonder yes
<Severity1> then look for shared folders
<Severity1> menu
<tomsa> has anyone gotten sound to work with a STAC9205 Sound Card?
<amseidler> Severity1: Please address me by my name so I know when you are talking to me. Thank you.
<Severity1> okay
<tehdave> dtchen, if I was wearing a hat, it would be off to you. Thank you very much...now to find my bash log to grab the commands again in case, for whatever reason, this pops up again
<amseidler> Severity1: Thanks
<n2diy> how do I determine where my network printer is?
<kovacsleeve> If I want to copy a bunch of files from a Windows XP system to an Ubuntu ext3 hard drive, both on the same router, what is the best way?
<amseidler> I'm in settings now. One moment
<dtchen> tehdave: np
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: pastebin your entire, lspci output please
<Severity1> amseidler: in vbox sellect your machine and go to settings, choose shared folders option
<ubuntunoobneedin> webcamwonder what command do i use
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: lspci
<ubuntunoobneedin> lol thanks
<amseidler> Severity1: K, one sec
<Severity1> amseidler: click on the folder icon with + sign
<amseidler> Severity1: Next?
<Bllasae> So I asked for a CD of the newest Ubuntu, and since I'm new to this, how do I install the newer version on the other version
<nikor> scunizi, yea - I got IE6 running from a terminal window but Netflix complains about having have cookies enabled - but no toolbar etc or place in this funky IE to get this to happen < http://bookmarks.honewatson.com/2008/12/17/ie6-internet-exporer-install-ubuntu-ibex-intrepid-wine-tricks/ >
<ubuntunoobneedin> it appears to be a broadcom here is pastebin http://pastebin.com/m3858b901
<pizzledizzle> anyone know if rute's linux tutorial is worth reading? i mean is its information still current and applicable?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Easiest way: Setup a shared folder on Ubuntu using Samba, and using Windows XP, copy the files to that share
<tomsa> I get no sound from headphones-tried all alsamixer settings
<tomsa> running jaunty
<scunizi> nikor: a constant struggle
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder, Thank you sir.
<frenzy_usa> Bllasae: The installler should detect the other version and ask if you want to upgrade
<jrib> pizzledizzle: yes, depending on where you are at now
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: Alright, now ifconfig, does it show any wireless?
<amseidler> Severity1: You still there?
<pizzledizzle> jrib, complete noob
<Severity1> amseidler: where are we now?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder, Do you think its best to have the shared folder somwhere under ~?
<jrib> pizzledizzle: start at help.ubuntu.com, then work through rute and tldp.org.  You don't need either of the last two to just use linux though
<amseidler> Severity1: Adding a folder...?
<amseidler> Severity1: In window titled "Add Share"
<pizzledizzle> jrib, k, thanks
<nikor> scunizi, That's ok I still love run'n my ubuntu box verse's a spyware ridden windows box any day of the week - just keep trying right?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Your home should be fine
<tomsa> aplay -l shows: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tomsa> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] Subdevices: 0/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tomsa> card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ubuntunoobneedin> webcamwonder  http://pastebin.com/m764ec6d3
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Make sure to share a folder inside your home, don't want to clutter your home :)
<scunizi> nikor: yep
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal, but other letters I can type.In other places, such as firefox, gedit, I can type letter 's' correctly,what's my problem,why?
<amseidler> Severity1: Hello?
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: Alright, so the module for the wireless card isn't installed
<Severity1> amseidler: okay, if you have clicked on the folder with the + sign then an "add share window will pull up"
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Gotcha, no problem there!
<eseven73> I dd copy my hd, but it's too big to mount, I only need one file out of it, how do I extract just the one file ?
<amseidler> Severity1: Yes, I'm there.
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: google.. they're out there..
<ubuntunoobneedin> so how do i fix that
<amseidler> Severity1: What do I do now?
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: Wait
<ubuntunoobneedin> ok
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: I need one for gnome. I tried granule and it crashed on me, obliterating my painstakingly set up cards.
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tadesse> anyone know how I can get wireless to work fro ubunu?
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: If I ask something, I ask it for a reason :p
<Severity1> amseidler: then click on the downward arrow beside the textbox for folder path
<amseidler> Severity1: done, next?
<Severity1> amseidler: then browse for your shared folder path
<nikor> scunizi, Are you running ubuntu-offtopic as well?
<traskbt> How long is 8.10 supported for?
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: you've been asking repetively..
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal, but other letters I can type.
<ming> In other places, such as firefox, gedit, I can type letter 's' correctly,what's my problem,why?
<wtv> traskbt: april 2010
<amseidler> Severity1: K, one sec
<scunizi> nikor: not currently ..
<traskbt> I'd like to use 9.04 but my graphics drivers aren't available for it.
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: Yes, because no one answers.
<Severity1> amseidler: then give it a folder name
<traskbt> wtv: thank you.
<nikor> scunizi, just wanted to mention something - but this not right forum for it
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: becausee they don't have the answer.. give it some time..
<amseidler> Severity1: Done
<amseidler> Severity1: Next?
<scunizi> nikor: I'm there now
<skroot> ugh
<wtv> traskbt: np :)
<nikor> scunizi, ok
<traskbt> 8.04 was the last LTS, correct?
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: Who will scroll up five minutes worth of logs to answer my question?
<skroot> anyone know about ubuntu that comes with the dell minis?
<PlasmaSheep> Of course I have to repeat.
<Gnea> traskbt: and is still the current
<jbmigel> traskbt youbetcha
<Severity1> amseidler: press ok next it will be added on the menu below machine folders
<amseidler> Severity1: Done, next?
<scunizi> PlasmaSheep: the time factor allows some to wakeup and login and others to go to sleep
<traskbt> Do the LTS repos get updated still, or is everything as old as it was back when it was released?
<PlasmaSheep> scunizi: yes. I repeat so that those newly logged in, and people now paying attention, to read my question.
<Gnea> traskbt: it still gets updated - that's one of the benefits of it being LTS in the first place
<ming> I can't type letter 's' in gnome-terminal, but other letters I can type.
<ming> In other places, such as firefox, gedit, I can type letter 's' correctly,what's my problem,why?
<traskbt> Gnea: but are the packages, such as Firefox, gEdit, whatever else, quite out of date?
<racecar56_> ofo
<racecar56_> foo
<Severity1> amseidler: you will see that by default it is given full access make sure you did not put a check on the readonly checkbox
<WebcamWonder> ubuntunoobneedin: I am not sure, but I think you need the b43-fwcutter package
<racecar56_> hmm, im still racecar56_
<amseidler> Severity1: I didn't. What now?
<Severity1> amseidler: now power up your VM
<amseidler> Severity1: k
<WebcamWonder> !broadcom | ubuntunoobneedin
<ubottu> ubuntunoobneedin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tadesse> anyone know how to get wireless working on ubuntu?
<ubuntunoobneedin> ok i am trying
<Severity1> and by default you shared drive should be there
<Gnea> traskbt: it's possible, but if you enable things like backports and other updates in the software sources / synaptic, it's possible to get newer versions
<WebcamWonder> !wireless | ubottu
<ubottu> WebcamWonder: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amseidler> tadesse: Should already be working
<racecar56_> how do i get rid of my clone?
<WebcamWonder> !wireless | tadesse
<ubottu> tadesse: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amseidler> tadesse: Look @ notification area for 2 moniters
<traskbt> Gnea: backports, thank you very much.
<Apaxis> hey im running ubuntu 9.04 live and my monitor keeps flashing, how can i make this stop?
<jbmigel> WebcamWonder that link has no information about getting bcm43xx running on jaunty
<Gnea> traskbt: cheers
<amseidler> Severity1: VM booted
<Gnea> racecar56_: ask in #freenode
<tadesse> I actually had it working befor and i use broadcome
<Severity1> okay let's see if that did the trick
<tadesse> for some reason I remember it had problems with its drivers
<WebcamWonder> jbmigel: Fair enough, I am not even using Jaunty, so can't help with my broadcom either
<amseidler> Severity1: How can we tell?
<Severity1> i'm actually booting up my vm too  LOL just to make sure
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<voss> I prefer atheros wireless cards over broadcom
<No-Limit> hello
<Severity1> amseidler: hold on
<amseidler> Severity1: k
<jbmigel> WebcamWonder i know thats my card too... im still using 7.10 just cuz it worked out of the box lol
<WebcamWonder> jbmigel: Works out of the box till intrepid though :p
<traskbt> If my ATI drivers aren't available for 9.04, but I install a virtual Windows (Qemu/VMWare) will my graphics do fine in the virtual Windows?
<No-Limit> fuck shittttttttt
<_CommandeR_> brb
<No-Limit> FUCKING SHIT
<No-Limit> FUCKING SHIT
<FloodBot1> No-Limit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !language | No-Limit
<jbmigel> WebcamWonder hmmm maybe ill consider upgrading 1/2 way
<ubottu> No-Limit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<WebcamWonder> !language | No-Limit
<racecar56> foo
<racecar56> im racecar56 :D
<traskbt> Or will my graphics still be horrible because Ubuntu itself doesn't have support for it?
<Artelus> I need help
<Artelus> my password for SUDO isn't working anymore!
<Artelus> what's wrong?!
<campee> so, if my Ubuntu 9.04 system keeps locking up every day or two, which files should I be looking at? I've already scoured syslog and messages and haven't found anything.
<Artelus> HAHA nevermind
<Gnea> Artelus: should be your regular password
<Artelus> num lock key wasn't on. LOL
<scunizi> Artelus: your caps lock
<Gnea> heh
<racecar56> campee, dmesg
<loganhoup> I'm having major problems I cant open a terminal ( I get "error creating child process for this terminal" My computer is telling me my index is corrupt and on top of that update manager is telling me I'll partially upgraded and won't finish
<amseidler> Severity1: Done yet?
<voss> campee, do you have an atheros wireless card?
<loganhoup> wow that is huge.
<skroot> anyone can help with webcam problems?
<kovacsleeve> I formatted a 2nd drive to ext3. I see instructions using "sudo mount", and it says as a mount point I need it to exist already? What does that mean? Will that make it available as a second drive all the time?
<eseven73> is there a way to make festival more realistic? I can barely understand the default voice
<campee> voss: i have a mac mini. i think it has an intel wifi card.
<Severity1> amseidler: can you go to Places menu i think it should be there or try going to network
<traskbt> If my ATI drivers aren't available for 9.04, but I install a virtual Windows (Qemu/VMWare) will my graphics do fine in the virtual Windows? Or will my graphics still be bad (unable to play 3D games) because Ubuntu itself doesn't support my card?
<zhanx> kovacsleeve you need to make the folder you want to mount it at
<Severity1> network under Places
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: You need to create a directory to mount a partition to, that is what it means
<amseidler> Severity1: What?
<campee> what should i be looking for in dmesg? you mean /var/log/dmesg, right?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Shoudl it be off of  root?
<jimboe1337> hi all: what's that thing in iptables when you temporarily test a rule, instead of making it permanent? i hate locking myself out.
<kovacsleeve> zhanx: Something like /drive2 ?
<campee> voss: actually, i DO have an atheros card!
<campee> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<campee> is this a known issue?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Yes, you need root, or fake root (sudo) to mount partitions
<amseidler> Severity1: Please repeat?
<zhanx> kovacsleeve whats wrong with /media/drive2 ?
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<loganhoup> trashbt: upgrade but uninstall fglrx it runs great on open source drivers.
<kovacsleeve> zhanx: Nothing, didnt know the conventions.. so /media/drive2 would be "normal"?
<zhanx> kovacsleeve yes
<traskbt> loganhoup: trasKbt ;] But, *uninstall* fglrx?
<amseidler> Severity1: You there?
<JorgeJorgesson> If I start a game that runs in 3D and it seems to become unresponsive, how do I get back to my desktop without hitting the power button?
<Apaxis> man this flashing monitor thing is really starting to bug me, no one knows what it could be caused by?
<traskbt> loganhoup: will I be able to run 3D games?
<loganhoup> trashbt: run sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<jbmigel> JorgeJorgesson try pulling the plug?
<kovacsleeve> zhanx: How do I see what my main hard drive is called?
<loganhoup> trashbt: then upgrade. you can still run videos and such
<traskbt> JorgeJorgesson: try switched desktops (Ctrl+Alt+Arrow Key)
<loganhoup> trashbt: most likely
<tomsa> how do you compile a custom kernel?
<amseidler> Severity1: Are you there?
<loganhoup> trashbt: everyones experience is a little different. But Everything has worked so far.
<traskbt> loganhoup: I can watch videos and Compiz works well, but I can't play games.. I'll reboot into Ubuntu and give it a shot and then reboot again, thanks.
<Severity1> amseidler can you see your shared folder under the network menu under Places menu
<zhanx> kovacsleeve as is / where everything else is installed?
<JdGordon> really long shot here.... has anyone tried cross compiling gcc 4.3.x for m68k on 9.04? its broken for some reason
<brodymcd> hi all - using ff 3 on ubuntu 9.04... seems like my speed has slowed WAY down - but speedtest.net on Vista and Ubuntu show same speeds roughly - what I notice is that it just takes longer to connect to the wireless and mostly LONGER by a lot to get a page to lookup... I saw some stuff on the net about ipv6 something... but I don't even know what that is... can someone please help me?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Assuming you don't have any extra parititons, your main parition would be /
<amseidler> Severity1: Where is the places menu?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder & zhanx: Thank you. So the main drive defautls to / that makes sense
<tomsa> Has anyone tried the zen kernel?
<loganhoup> I'm having major problems I cant open a terminal ( I get "error creating child process for this terminal" My computer is telling me my index is corrupt and on top of that update manager is telling me I'll partially upgraded and won't finish any help is appreciated, thanks.
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Trying to rid myself of windows :) I'm ubuntu-noob
<loganhoup> oh forget it, I'll figure it out
<racecar56> brodymcd, 1. try clearing private data. 2. firefox can suck at times, try things like epiphany (notice: there is another program called that, the package is called epiphany-browser)
<WebcamWonder> loganhoup: Your upgrade process borking out in the middle could be the cause for the entire problems
<amseidler> Severity1: Where is places menu?
<Severity1> amseidler: you are in your VM now right? look for the Places menu beside the Applications menu
<oem> i must have messed something up in firefox. because my flash is not working right now.
<oem> how can i fix flash in firefox?
<amseidler> Severity1: Yes, I am in my VM. There is no places, nor is there an application
<oem> or is there another browser i can use?
<Bllasae> thanks, frenzy_usa
<amseidler> Severity1: You're talking about in Ubuntu :\
<amseidler> Severity1: never clarified, thought you meant in XP
<Severity1> amseidler: YEP
<Severity1> hold on
<traskbt> Whoever was just helping me, I don't have xorg-driver-fglrx installed, did you mean to install it?
<amseidler> Severity1: You know my host is Ubuntu and my guest is XP, right?
<Severity1> amseidler: what is the OS of you're VM
<Severity1> wtf
<amseidler> Severity1: XP Prof
<Severity1> okay hold on
<amseidler> Severity1: Ok
<oem> join linux
<oem> oops sorry.
<jbmigel> traskbt what ati card do you have?
<Severity1> amseidler: go to your network places and try locate your shared folder
<traskbt> Mobility Radeon, jbmigel
<oem> forgot the /
<amseidler> Severity1: Not there
<amseidler> Severity1: Nothing's there, on that note
<jbmigel> traskbt that card should be supported by the default free drivers... dont bother with fglrx
<traskbt> jbmigel, I can't play my 3D games.
<traskbt> Compiz and stuff works fine.
<jbmigel> traskbt what is the result of the command glxinfo | grep direct
<traskbt> No
<amseidler> Severity1: Think I may have gotten it. Stand by
<jbmigel> traskbt do you know what driver you have configured in your xorg.conf?
<traskbt> jbmigel, my literal /etc/X11/xorg.conf file hardly has anything in it, where do I go to see what is being used?
<jbmigel> traskbt there should be a Device section there that says something about radeon and then a driver line with like "ati" or "radeon" or something
<Severity1> amseidler: well weconnected your shared folder to your vm machine so i think theres no problem with that
<traskbt> jbmigel, it only says the "Defaults" no *actual* information. I know what a xorg.conf is supposed to look like, heh.
<JorgeJorgesson> traskbt: That did not work
<Severity1> amseidler we just have to find where it is LOL
<jbmigel> traskbt this is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<amseidler> Severity1: Ok
<traskbt> jbmigel, correct.
<traskbt> I can pastebin it for you if you like, but there really isn't anything in there. just "Default Screen" "Configured Monitor" etc. No driver information or anything.
<jbmigel> traskbt thats pretty weird eh... um... are you really really sure?
<mezquitale> how do you disable javascript in firefox?  When I click on "Tools" there is no "options" in the menu???
<Jakal> anyone know why the top bar of anything i open is off screen? its really annoying
<kovacsleeve> Once you mount a secondary hard drive, will it automatically come up from then on?
<CradLeRcker> dtchen,  its working perfectly now thanks alot
<traskbt> jbmigel, http://pastebin.ca/1409126
<frenzy_usa> mezquitale: look under Edit -> Preferences
<traskbt> Really *really* sure.
<Laurenceb> how do I find radeon in the output of modprobe -l  ?
<mezquitale> frenzy_usa, ok and then go where???
<mrlexx> hi all
<mrlexx> just a question
<chetnick> after installing 9.04 sensors-applet dont show CPU cores temperature, just ambient and GPU. Anybody know why is that?
<mezquitale> frenzy_usa, got it, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<traskbt> Laurenceb, "modprob -l | grep radeon"
<amseidler> Severity1: It's late my time. Thanks for the help. Will try again tomorrow
<robin0800> traskbt: you need to read the xorg log file to see drivers used
<Severity1> amseidler: or you can put your VM in the same workgroup as your ubuntu and share it that way
<jbmigel> traskbt i see in the comment section a command to rebuild that file to defaults
<traskbt> jbmigel, I haven't actually touched it.
<gartral_> hello all, how do i loginto a remote desktop set up on an ubuntu machine, from my windows work box? i already have ssh set and working, but ide like my GUI >.>
<ergo> hi all, is there any performance penalty to using wubi and running Ubuntu from Windows?
<mrlexx> i have just made a purchase of a netgear wnda3100 and would like to know if there are any native drivers to activate it
<robin0800> traskbt: that wont help
<ergo> like, what exactly does Wubi do?
<jbmigel> traskbt well back up that one then run the rebuild command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<traskbt> jbmigel, that *is* the default. I just ran it.
<ergo> and what can I expect when Wubi is done installing?  Can I boot directly into Ubuntu from a boot loader or anything?
<traskbt> robin0800, how can I read which drivers are being used? I know I've done it before but I really don't remember.
<ergo> ...or is Ubuntu running in a VM somehow after using Wubi?
<ripps> chetnick: you might need to install lm-sensors
<elShaka> hi there, i'd like to downgrade my xserver to try the ati catalyst driver 9.3 in my x800 gto, in a scale of 1 to 10 how stupid would that be? ^^
<robin0800> traskbt:read tyhe xorg log
<genii> Bah. Asks a lot of Q then screws off
<gartral_> hello all, how do i loginto a remote desktop set up on an ubuntu machine, from my windows work box? i already have ssh set and working, but ide like my GUI >.>
<ripps> elShaka: very
<racecar56> elShaka, 4
<racecar56> elShaka, very
<jrib> elShaka: 10 if you are asking that question
<maksim2042> I've booted on an MSI Wind and my keyboard and mouse do not respond. They work in the bios, the USB keyboard works fine, built-in keyboard and  mouse don't work at lall
<mrlexx> I have been trying to access the web to test if its working but to no avail
<maksim2042> any ideas?
<traskbt> robin0800, where is that/how do I read it?
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: a default install should have everything you need. Look at this page to get started http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<elShaka> ripps, racecar56, jrib : thank you
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Do I want samba4?
<Laurenceb> what can I do with lm-sensors?
<traskbt> robin0800, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Nope. Are you running GNOME?
<Laurenceb> is there a way to display cpu temperature?
<mrlexx> hmmmm, so much for the help
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Yes
<WebcamWonder> Laurenceb: lm-sensors
<ripps> !info lm-sensors | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 122 kB, installed size 556 kB
<robin0800> traskbt: system/administration/log file viewre
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Right click on the folder -> Sharing Options -> Share
<frenzy_usa> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Laurenceb> I have it installed
<ergo> ok, I am going to stop disconnection
<TopBunny88> I would like to run acouple of virtual machines inorder to run pcbsd and Windows XP, how ever I can't seem to download the .deb file from the virtual box  site I don't get any pop ups or other notices of a download, the virtual box site says I need to run in a chrooted environment
<ergo> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ergo> did anyone answer my questions about Wubi while I was dumbly disconnected?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: What is the question?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Was that done through samba?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Now I should be able to see that folder from an XP box?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Yes, that sharing is done through samba, unless NFS is explicitly selected
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Yes
<traskbt> robin0800, jbmigel, http://pastebin.ca/1409133 (I don't know where to look for which driver I am using, but I'm skimming through it)
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Thank you again.
<ergo> WebcamWonder: basically, does Wubi somehow install a native Ubuntu installation on NFS?  Can I boot straight into Ubuntu if I use Wubi?  Or does it run in some kind of VM?
<imbezol> when i click a .pls link in firefox it opens in totem. i have firefox set to open them with amarok and gnome is set to open with amarok. any ideas what's going on?
<ergo> Is there any performance penalty to using Wubi?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Wubi creates a large (~ 10 gig, or whatever size you select) file in C:\ubuntu
<jbmigel> traskbt are you running off the livecd or something?
<traskbt> jbmigel, no..
<ergo> WebcamWonder: ah, and does it install a bootloader so that I can go straight to Ubuntu?
<mrlexx> do i have to reinstall the ubuntu 8.10 to get my usb wireless card to work?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: It then adds an entry for the GRUB in NTLDR, so then you can go to the GRUB loader from your regular select OS screen of NTLDR
<maksim2042> Could anyone help me with the keyboard issue?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: From there, it asks the GRUB to mount the NTFS to /host, and then mounts /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk to /
<somatt> wubi sounds pretty sweet.
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: And mounts /host/ubuntu/disks/swap.disk as a swap
<ergo> WebcamWonder: awesome
<WebcamWonder> ergo: It then boots off the mounted /
<ergo> WebcamWonder: so is there any performance penalty to using Ubuntu in this way?
<jbmigel> traskbt you can see in that file that you're loading the radeon driver...
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: ok, how do i configure remote desktop settings through termian (SSH)
<Masculism>                                            
<Masculism>                                            
<Masculism>                                            
<WebcamWonder> ergo: So, your entire Linux EXT-3 OS resides in a large file, which resides in an NTFS parititon, making it easier for you to not partiition
<FloodBot1> Masculism: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PlasmaSheep> heh, spammer got pwnt
<somatt> WebcamWonder, that's pretty sweet.
<traskbt> Okay. But I still can't play 3D games and my "direct rendering" is set to "no" (I assume it should be set to "yes"?)
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Yes, there is... first of all, Hibernation doesn't work this way, leading to NTFS corruption if you do manage to bypass the locks imposed by a Wubi installation
<traskbt> Now it's set to yes :|
<_CommandeR_> anyone using xhat ?
<traskbt> (I just checked again.)
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: me
<TopBunny88> I would like to run acouple of virtual machines inorder to run pcbsd and Windows XP, how ever I can't seem to download the .deb file from the virtual box  site I don't get any pop ups or other notices of a download, the virtual box site says I need to run in a chrooted environment. What should i do?
<_CommandeR_> were is the config file stored in ubuntu ?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Second of all, data corruption due to power loss becomes a "greater" factor, considering that there are now 2 journals (ext, ntfs)
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: ~/.xchat <-- somewhere in there
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: Don't know since I never used/heard of termian before.
<_CommandeR_> but what folder ?
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Third, the speed itself decreases, since the data has to be saved to ext-3 with a jounrla, whch is on ntfs, which has its own journal, so yes disk access speeds are slower
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: ~/.xchat <-- somewhere in there
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Does that answer all of your question?
<ergo> WebcamWonder: yup
<ergo> WebcamWonder: is there any option to shrink my NTFS partition when doing a native install (not using Wubi, but using the regular installation)?
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: terminal* excuse me
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Yes, the installer provides an option to shrink your existing partition
<ergo> WebcamWonder: even NTFS?
<ergo> wow
<WebcamWonder> ergo: For maximum performance, defrag before. Yes, even NTFS
<ergo> sweet
<ergo> Thank you, WebcamWonder!
<TopBunny88> They have supposibly caught the west said nrepist
<ModusTalons> I have a problem with firefox where I cannot fullscreen videos
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Although, you might get a dreadful scandisk screen after the partition resize, which is expected
<WebcamWonder> ergo: Np. Glad to help
<ModusTalons> I suspected that it was flash but I reinstalled the package and that didn't help
<ModusTalons> any advice?
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: You want to run the Remote Desktop session through SSH for security?
<ergo> oh crap, is there a way to install Ubuntu natively on a little laptop that doesn't have a CD?
<robin0800> traskbt: you could try to enable the following pageflip backing store and depth moves are all disabled in your log
<ergo> err, I have no CD/DVD drive
<maksim2042> \join #ubuntu-laptop
<WebcamWonder> ergo: USB is supported.. although I compltely forgot the name of the program
<ModusTalons> sooo no one knows
<WebcamWonder> ModusTalons: Compiz has a full-screen workaround plugin, try fiddling with that
<ergo> WebcamWonder: thanks!
<tritium> ergo: if you have it installed on another machine, you can create a bootable USB device
<tritium> ergo: look under System -> Administration.  On 8.10, it's called "Create a USB Startup Disk"
<ergo> tritium: do you know of any links to HOW TOs on that?
<ergo> oh
<ergo> gotcha
<ergo> cool
<chetnick> i already had lm-sensors installed, i ran again sensors-detect and sudo /etc/init.d/moudule-init-tools, still no CPU detected.
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: no, i would like to set up my access prefrences through SSH cause my desktop is 25 miles to the west...
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<scribawf> Working on issue of failure w/flashplayer plugin for Opera/Firefox/Seamonkey run ver test (Adobe) results are Win 9,0,0,999,0 OS Win XP - don't understand this  what's going on here?
<ripps> chetnick: what cpu do you have? it might not be supported, or it doesn't have cpu temp sensor
<ModusTalons> how do I get to compiz? i'm using easy peasy
<bliZZardz> hi, i did an upgrade from Ibex to Jaunty, and it is amazing. but having some sound issues. IN here (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578), Part A-Step 5 is causing the problem. Am getting "Connection failed: Connection refused" error.
<bliZZardz> how do i manually launch PulseAudio?
<chetnick> ripps: i have 8.04 installed on the same machine, sensor-applet shows everything just fine. (I have Intel Quad Core).
<backgen> hey guys, ever since i updated to Firefox 3.0 it's been bugging like crazy! Just really slow loadtimes + freezing +crashing. Is there any way to un-install an update to go back to the old version? Or is there something else that is causing this? (i just updated my Ubuntu to Hardy Heron 8.04 2 days ago...)
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: So you are not at the computer you want remote access to?
<ripps> chetnick: I don't know then, try filing a bug report
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: pulseaudio -D
<chetnick> ripps: thanks for help anyways. :)
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: you are correct
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: let me pastebin the error.
<tritium> ModusTalons: we don't support easy peasy here
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: im using ssh now to connect and use irssi
<ModusTalons> d'oh. okay i'll find another room
<TTxT> anybody having problems with vino?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: http://pastebin.com/m7794310d
<gartral_> tritium: what about UNR?
<tritium> gartral_: yes
<scribawf> anybody have prblms w/flashplayer in browsers since ver 9.04?
<ModusTalons> okay nevermind I am running gnome
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: You currently have an SSH connection to the desktop, you now would like GUI access to the desktop. Is that correct?
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Looks like the user is not a member of pulse-rt
<bliZZardz> scribawf: dont you have any probs with the sound?
<TTxT> scribawf: I am
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: how do i do that?
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: that is correct
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Hence, doens't have the priviledge to start pulseaudio
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: how can i make the user so? and hence the privs?
<ModusTalons> okay nevermind I am running gnome. how do I get to compiz?
<PlasmaSheep> anyone know a good flashcard app?
<WebcamWonder> System -> Administration -> User and Groups -> Goto your user -> Edit -> Groups -> Tick on pulse-rt
<scribawf> bliZZards; no prblm w/sound but don't have any flashplayer working on any browsers opera/firefox/seamonkey
<jbmigel> PlasmaSheep have you tried Mnemosyne?
<scribawf> TTxt: and what you have going on issues w/flashplayer?
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: I have not test this command. Try this command: 'gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true'. Taken from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=262376
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: no, I'll check it out. thanks :)
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: tested*
<jbmigel> ;)
<chetnick> ripps: heheh, i got it working, but i had to restart sensors-applet
<TTxT> scribawf: It plays but sometimes it stops playing...
<space_cadet> packet sniffer for ubuntu? is there one?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: requires a logout//restart after the change?
<ripps> chetnick: Occam's razor
<scribawf> TTxt;  I don't got nuttin' no sound and no play just a blank box!
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Technically, shouldn't
<kovacsleeve> How do I get my Ubuntu shared folder visible on my XP Windows Explorer?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: \\<uubntu_pc's_ip\
<kovacsleeve> (on the same network/rotuer)
<kovacsleeve> \\127.0.0.1
<TTxT> scribawf: flash didnt work right either on intrepid, dont remember on hardy
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: That is your localhost, not your internal network IUP
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: doesnt seem to work.let me logof and brb
<TTxT> scribawf:  r u using vino(VNC Server)?
<scribawf> TTxT;  have another box w/hardy and works fine on ALL browsers!
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Ok, stupid question, how do I know my Ubuntu boxs IP?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Goto a terminal -> type: ifconfig
<scribawf> TTxT; don't think so??
<TTxT> scribawf: thats what a friend told me yesterday
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: command not found?
<Apaxis> why does my monitor flash at random?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Don't write, type:, just: ifconfig
<saki> It hates your soul?
<scribawf> TTxT;  and the VNC server is exactly what??
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Oh hell, I was typing "ipconfig" not "ifconfig".. :)
<billisnice> I think the monitor flash and the odd stuff I have had too is a regression in the linux kernel
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Windows' equivalent has a p, :p
<TTxT> scribawf: for a remote connection on my pc
<Apaxis> what do you mean bill?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Indeed! heh
<jbmigel> hey how come all my security repo's for gutsy are gone... did someone move them?
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: it appears to have worked
<scribawf> TTxT: uh OK, no not using that at all!
<TTxT> scribawf: ok
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: how do i log in?
<TTxT> Anybody has vino working on jaunty???
<scribawf> TTxT;  been wrking on this for 2 days now doing install/uninstall reinstall duh - nuttin' working on this issue (Flashplayer)!
<WebcamWonder> !gutsy | jbmigel
<ubottu> jbmigel: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Aayush> can  request 64bit ubuntu ...i cant find info in request page ...
<jbmigel> WebcamWonder EEK!
<mordocai> i am using ubuntu 9.04 and was trying to get the 3d view on glchess(the one included in gnome-games) to work. I had to install some packages(they were mentioned in the error message it was giving), but after I installed them i got this: http://pastebin.com/m3696e44e. Any idea what's going on?
<WebcamWonder> Aayush: What?
<hhp2k> Hey guys.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and have a Ubuntu 8.10 disk that I want to upgrade my OS with.  I'm going to go with restarting the computer with the CD in and installing from liveCD, but is there any way to upgrade the OS while keeping all of my current settings intact?  Thanks everyone!
<Aayush>  WebcamWonder: i want to request 64 bit ubuntu
<Apaxis> Aayush: it exists
<jbmigel> Aayush your request is granted
<scribawf> TTxT:  in fact on other box have Kubuntu running and doing just fine - NOT gonna upgrade!!
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: This file appears to have the info you need to setup an SSH tunnel for remote desktop.  http://www.mydemosite.org/Ubuntu-Remote-Desktop-Guide.pdf
<Apaxis> check download page
<WebcamWonder> Aayush: just download it, or bittorrent it
<Aayush>  Apaxis: but it only shows request for 32 bit
<TTxT> scribawf: yeah
<Apaxis> Aayush: go to downloads, there are two options, 64bit and 32bit
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: i dont need the tunneling (yet) i just want to log in on a rdesktop session
<Apaxis> ohhh
<WebcamWonder> hhp2k: You can only upgrade using the alternate CD, you cannot upgrade an existing installation usign the regular Live CD
<TTxT> scribawf: using intrepid?
<Apaxis> i see what youre saying
<_romeo_> I cannot boot up from ubuntu 9.04 live CD. I want to install the latest version. Please help.
<Tecna> is there a way to encrypt an ubuntu system volume?
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Ok, windows can see it, but when I try to navigate to it, it locks up. Any idea why?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is very slow for me. Could someone help?
<scribawf> TTxT:  Only on this box I'm on now!
<Apaxis> Aayush: you want a 64bit program created is that what youre saying?
<_CommandeR_> Hi, i need some help with compiz fusion anyone ?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: You mean, when you try to go into a specific shared folder?
<jbmigel> PlasmaSheep what sort of graphics card do you have
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Yes, I can see the shared folder I made on Ubuntu, but when I try to go into it Windows locks up.
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: intel.
<jbmigel> PlasmaSheep whats the result of the command glxinfo | grep direct
<scribawf> TTxT;  oh well, there's always tomorrow for another round with Flashplayer issue!
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/161901/
<hhp2k> WebcamWonder: What is an alternate CD?
<jbmigel> PlasmaSheep looks like you're setup good... is it a particular application thats slow?
<TTxT> scribawf: hehe
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: I have no clue. Although a quick google post hints to WINS and NetBios confusing Windows
<_romeo_> how do i install the Ubuntu 9.04
<WebcamWonder> !alternate | hhp2k
<ubottu> hhp2k: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<gartral_> rdesktop
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Wait.. it finally comes up with a "username/pw" box, .. but it wont let me login as myself? Is that a permissions thing?
<frenzy_usa> gartral_: Ok.  I've always run everything through an SSH tunnel so not sure what all you'll need to do.  But you'll need VNC on the local computer and probably need setup port forwarding one or both of the routers.
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: basically everything that uses opengl. Screensavers, games, etc.
<hhp2k> WebcamWonder: Oh, text-based. Right. Thank you :)
<scribawf> TTxT:  ttfn
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Yes. You should be able to login using the username/password on the ubuntu PC
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: there?
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Yes
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: Ok, goign to restart both boxes..
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: now am part of the group. now i hear a crackling noise.
<gartral_> frenzy_usa: thats fine, i have VNC and everything is setup locally, ill go hame and work on it
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: I had this problem on 8.19 (this is a clean install) but there was a wrong line in xorg.conf (commenting it fixed it)
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: So, PA started fine?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: is present always. even if i dont run any app and increase the volume.
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: ya. i had to be part of the group. (and also logout). now am part of the pulse-rt group.
<_romeo_> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu 9.04
<jbmigel> PlasmaSheep in SYSTEM>>ADMIN there is a screen form... can you make sure its set to 60hz for your resolution?
<sebsebseb> _romeo_: of course
<bliZZardz> _romeo_: online upgrade?
<hhp2k> WebcamWonder: And with upgrading using the text-version Alternate CD, will Ubuntu 9.04 (the text-based version I'm downloading now) retain my current 8.04 settings?
<WebcamWonder> hhp2k: You cannot upgrade from 8.04 -> 9.04. You have to go through 8.10
<WebcamWonder> hhp2k: And yes, it will retain your configuration. Make sure to make a backup though, for safety purposes
<gartral_> thanks all
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: thoughts on the noise?
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Yeah, googling wait
<hhp2k> WebcamWonder: Understood.  Thank you!
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: under system->preferences there's a display option. Refresh rate is 60Hz.
<bliZZardz> actually did a backtoback hardy->ibex->jaunty upgrade - only minor issues!
<_romeo_> bliZZardz: no i downloaded the iso last night. but when i boot it up a cursor keep blinking on top left of the screen after the boot sceen. it does not show up desktop screen. but previous version run very smoothly.
<_CommandeR_> When I added fusion-icon @ startup in Jaunty the effects don't work at startup and when using gnome do docky it tells me that i need to add represion or something....
<_CommandeR_> <_CommandeR_> but everything works after i click reload window manager.
<jbmigel> PlasmaSheep sorry pal thats all i got... im not sure how to hack xorg.conf for better performance
<Severity1> fusion sux
<_CommandeR_> well that wont help me :(
<PlasmaSheep> jbmigel: well, thanks for trying.
<jane_> hhp2k, if you have an extra partition for your home folder you can keep your settings easily
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6892772&postcount=17, do you get this as well?
<hhp2k> jane_: I do have all of my files on a seperate partition, but I'd rather not re-customize my entire desktop.  Or is that what you mean?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is very slow for me. Could someone help?
<phase_shift314> ubuntu is awesome except for flash running horrible for me, anyone solve this problem?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: whats that? now sure when that error comes!
<WebcamWonder> phase_shift314: Get Flash 10. That is still not really great, but better than 9
<jbmigel> hey i need a faster computer and maybe some more ram... could someone help?
<jane_> hhp2k, most of your settings are in the hidden files in your home folder - so just save them before upgrading
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Check your /var/log/user.log
<robin0800> PlasmaSheep: you can read the xorg log file and try to enable anything that it says is disabled
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: i did. but the errors there are different
<meshuggah> hello everyone
<hhp2k> jane_: What would I do once I've upgraded, just replace the home folder with my saved one?
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Well, if there are errors, then that is a great start, anyone related to PA?
<jbmigel> meshuggah could you imagine if all 1410 of us said hi back?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: pulseaudio[4743]: module-x11-xsmp.c: X11 session manager not running. pulseaudio[4743]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<jane_> hhp2k, yes maybe one for one and looking if it works
<meshuggah> jbmigel: yes it would be magic!
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: but am not sure whether this was before the group perms being set or not
<PlasmaSheep> robin0800: nothing's disabled.
<phase_shift314> WebcamWonder: yeah i have that, it was a heck of a lot better than 9 but it hangs when i try to log into a site, the mouse cursor locks into the text icon and dose not let me select anything or type in anything
<hhp2k> jane_: Yes, that sounds like the right idea
<hhp2k> jane_: Thank you :)
<meshuggah> why should i install 9.04?
<jane_> good luck
<jbmigel> meshuggah well i for one welcome you whole heartedly
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:kKd_roGkUwoJ:https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/300275+pulseaudio+module-x11-xsmp+failed&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a
<meshuggah> jbmigel: :)
<jbmigel> meshuggah what are you running now?
<WebcamWonder> phase_shift314: Yes, it is still not a great piece of software
<phase_shift314> WebcamWonder: what i mean is the flash locks up before i can even start to type
<mordocai> i am using ubuntu 9.04 and was trying to get the 3d view on glchess(the one included in gnome-games) to work. I had to install some packages(they were mentioned in the error message it was giving), but after I installed them i got this: http://pastebin.com/m3696e44e. Any idea what's going on?
<meshuggah> jbmigel: mandriva, and i think it is like very very very n00b os
<robin0800> PlasmaSheep: can you pastebin it?
<meshuggah> jbmigel: i used debian before
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: looking at it. hang on.
<jbmigel> meshuggah oh well if you're happy with what you have i guess there isnt much reason to change...
<PlasmaSheep> robin0800: http://paste2.org/p/195521
<phase_shift314> WebcamWonder: the sad thing is i've gotten it to work with ie4linux v6, so i have a way but it bugs me that firefox flash has bugs
<meshuggah> jbmigel: i am thinking about installing ubuntu 9.04 on this computer but some people said it was sh!t
<meshuggah> jbmigel: i bought another computer, this one
<WebcamWonder> phase_shift314: If you really want flash to work, make it work under Wine. It performs much better
<phase_shift314> i've stuck with 8.04 i like it
<meshuggah> jbmigel: 1st thing i did was erase winshit xp
<Ddorda> i'm trying to configure mysql on jaunty, but anything i do i get "error 1045 (28000): access denied  for 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<meshuggah> sorry windows*
<meshuggah> jbmigel: i am not happy with mandriva
<jbmigel> meshuggah im running 7.10 and I like it just fine... everything works... if i upgrade then you know you have to fix this and that all over again for a few weeks
<phase_shift314> WebcamWonder: it works good except for youtube full screen, my gui quit when i tried
<robin0800> PlasmaSheep: I meant the xorg log
<racecar56_> jbmigel, oh and btw 7.10 is eol
<racecar56_> jbmigel, just to make sure you know
<meshuggah__> <meshuggah> jbmigel: i want to give ubuntu 9.04 a go, but some people complaining about it
<phase_shift314> WebcamWonder: besides thats it runs faster then firefox flash
<PlasmaSheep> robin0800: Ah, well, that's a little ambiguous :p in a sec.
<meshuggah__> sorry, my connection like to disconnect
<jbmigel> meshuggah__ maybe try out the livecd then
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: will retsrat and test it.
<racecar56_> meshuggah__, , same here
<mrlexx> is anyone using jaunty?
<racecar56_> me
<racecar56_> fresh
<wabz> hi, after updating to Jaunty, my laptop is unreasonably unresponsive - X just runs like a piece of crap. I can't play videos in totem - "The program 'totem' received an X Window System error." What can I do?
<phase_shift314> hey meshuggah great band
<jbmigel> racecar56_ ya i know... but im afraid to upgrade cuz I know my airforceone wifi card will be a real bitch about it
<PlasmaSheep> robin0800: http://paste2.org/p/195526
<meshuggah__> phase_shift314: thank :) but it is also a hebrew word
<racecar56_> jbmigel, k
<britt> hey question -- setting up libapache2-mod-php5, php *does* work when going to http://localhost/webfolder but wants to download index.php when going to http://localhost/webdir/index.php
<britt> webfolder*
<jane_> wabz, sounds you have intel or sis grafik
<phase_shift314> yeah i looked up the definition once, something evil i think, i could be wrong
<wabz> jane_: right, intel
<meshuggah__> where can i go to talk to admin of freenode?
<WebcamWonder> meshuggah__: #freenode?
<meshuggah__> WebcamWonder: yea lol thank
<racecar56> yay racecar56 is released
<jbmigel> racecar56: racecar56?
<wabz> jane_: so this is a known issue? Is there a solution/workaround?
<jme_009> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<WebcamWonder> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jane_> wabz, look at the official release notes the issues with intel grafik are known
<wabz> good god
<wabz> how is such crap released
<mumtazah> hello
<WebcamWonder> wabz: It was a known regression
<phase_shift314> what is a good gfx card for ubuntu?
<wabz> WebcamWonder: super
<WebcamWonder> wabz: That is why it was documented in the Release notes as well
<jbmigel> phase_shift314 I would suggest an ati card that is supported by xorg's free driver
<Ddorda> i'm trying to configure mysql on jaunty, but anything i do i get "error 1045 (28000): access denied  for 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<PlasmaSheep> NETSPLIT
<kkathman> wonder if this intel problem is a problem with all distros ?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: no avail after the restart. the noise persists. am googling.
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: Alright, can't really help anymore... I am not really fimilar with it
<mkennedy> phase_shift314: any nvidia works well
<racecar56_> jbmigel, sorry, my router is going crazy
<Roasted> What's up guys - I'm trying to troubleshoot my rsync script. I had it running fine in 8.10. I saved it to a flash drive, upgraded to 9.04, and now it hits me with a code 23 error. Just trying to figure out what the issue is so I can set this up with cron and forget about it.
<phase_shift314> jbmigel: i have a radeon 9550, to get opengl to work i had to install atis drivers, was a pain but works good now
<WebcamWonder> kkathman: It is a problem with the newer Xorg. So whichever distro packages it
<racecar56_> jbmigel, racecar56 is my username, and it was acting like someone else using it but there wasn't
<frenzy_usa> Ddorda: Have you run either of these commands? 'mysqladmin -u root password 'thepassword'' or 'mysqladmin -u root -h localhost password 'thepassword''
<racecar56_> jbmigel, so i released racecar56 and now here we go again.....
<kkathman> WebcamWonder,  glad Im still on 8.10 then:)
<jbmigel> phase_shift314 oh ya thats a really good one... kind of a pain to install their driver but now you're ok...
<WebcamWonder> kkathman: :).. me too :) Although I don't have an intel
<jbmigel> racecar56_ ah I see... next time i race you for it
<racecar56_> shoot
<jbmigel> lol!
<racecar56_> racecar56 is still locked
<racecar56_> XD
<phase_shift314> jbmigel: oh yeah the difference from the xorg drivers is unreal, i think everything was software before. I'm thinking of building a new system so i'm trying to see what is best with ubuntu
<jbmigel> racecar56_ i like the underscore... its kinda like a skid mark
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is very slow for me. Could someone help?
<bliZZardz> WebcamWonder: it is like the CONSTANT "hushssh" noise.
<racecar56_> not AGAIN.
<jbmigel> phase_shift314 do you play 3d games and stuff alot in linux?
<_CommandeR_> can someone link compiz fusion channel ?
<WebcamWonder> bliZZardz: I know. I had it once after I quit an application, and it left some sort of garbage. Had to kill PA, and then restart it to get it back working fine. But, I haven't had the persistent noise
<rubso> hi people
<phase_shift314> jbmigel: some, like alien arena or billardsgl but more for real time compiz effects
<rubso> can someone help me with a tiny issue in netbook remix version?
<mumtazah> hi
<phase_shift314> jbmigel: i have to turn my compiz off to play games
<voss> phase, from what ive heard both the ati and the nvidia drivers have had vast improvements in the last year or so
<rubso> how to add a keyboard indicator in ubuntu netbook remix version?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is very slow for me. Could someone help?
<_CommandeR_> anyone know were compiz settings are stored?
<meshuggah__> on home
<voss> Personally I think its great the ATI drivers getting improved because forces nvidia to compete for linux customers
<ditoh> hola gente
<jbmigel> phase_shift314 oh ya well I dont know how you can do better than what you have without spending $400 on a newer card... id rather have a netbook or something
<ditoh> alguien sabe como es el canal de linuxmint?
<voss> jbmigel, the nvidia ion chipset looks quite interesting.
<robin0800> PlasmaSheep: there are various  problems with intel graphics you should google for vsolutions
<phase_shift314> voss: i've always got ati and have always had driver issues but gotten them to work, i'm thinking of trying my luck with an nvidia
<rubso> how to add a keyboard indicator to ubuntu netbook remix puleaaaaase!?
<TweakedEh_> My Atheros AR928X fails when i try and connect to my network. I took down all security and tired and it still fails. any ideas?
<jbmigel> voss my desktop has nvidia mx400! it is sweet man 64000 colours woot!
<voss> phase, you dont have to spend a lot of money, an nvidia 9400gt video card is $50
<jellygirl> Could anyone tell me real quick if Ubuntu has decent support for serial dialup modems?
<voss> jb, mx400 is that pci?
<jbmigel> voss no way man AGP 4X!! zoom zoom
<phase_shift314> any problems with gigabyte boards and phenoms with ubuntu?
<robin0800> jellygirl: it can be done gnome ppp perhaps
<racecar56> yay
<meshuggah__> jellygirl: yeah why?
<racecar56> im here, and using racecar56
<jbmigel> racecar56 im so happy for you
<jellygirl> why? because i would like to use a serial dialup modem in ubuntu :P
<racecar56> now i have to get into xchat as im using irssi
<frenzy_usa> TweakedEh_: When you try to connect, do any error messages pop up?
<racecar56> i have a 56k in my comp, but it isn't being used
<voss> jb, actually PCI has more advanced chipsets available for it now than AGP :)
<frenzy_usa> TweakedEh_: Or does it simply not make a connection?
<jellygirl> Need to use it as an internet connection sharing machine
<bliZZardz> how do i restart pulseaudio>
<TweakedEh_> frenzy_usa: It just says failed to connect using wlan0
<racecar56> yay
<racecar56> in xchat & i have my proper username
<racecar56> no more racecar56_
<voss> You can get an nvidia 8400 pci video card
<dukey> uuhhwaaaauuuh
<racecar56> i have an ati 9200
<TweakedEh_> frenzy_usa: I have been looking on google for 3 days now
<racecar56_> racecar56 now i have your skid marks
<racecar56> O.O
<dukey> voss: where?
<voss> dukey newegg
<randomusr> Hello
<racecar56> my clone... is talking to me
<racecar56> xD
<dukey> haha lol
<fede> hola
<dukey> Dr Who 2x11... ^^
<fede> hola
<randomusr> I'm an Openbox
<phillip41> hi
<fede> holaaaaaaaa
<bliZZardz> how do i kill and retstart pulseaudio(am on jaunty)
<frenzy_usa> TweakedEh_: I don't use wireless so I may not be able to help a lot.  Anyways, first thing I'd check is that the settings for wlan0 are correct.
<fede> alguien habla español?
<Sagaci> i'm trying to fresh install jaunty but my computer doesn't seem to want to boot from cd or usb, thought it always has before
<phillip41> my headphones are not being deteced by ubuntu they are usb
<randomusr> bliZZard, you shouldn't kill it's not nice
<randomusr> lol
<TweakedEh_> frenzy_usa: im new to linux so I dont know what to do..
<voss> dukey, if you thanks funny you can get a pci based nvidia 9400 video for about $90
<dukey> urgs.
<dukey> i'd like a 9800GT better
<randomusr> TweakedEh, do you know how to use a computer?
<bliZZardz> randomusr: how do i restart it?
<zenergi> is there any way to do a find with out changing the last-modified time of all the files?
<frenzy_usa> TweakedEh_: ok. Give me a minute to think this through.
<voss> dukey, If your willing to spend the money for a 9800gt your better off getting a newer computer :)
<TweakedEh_> frenzy_usa: Thanks
<zenergi> similar to the -t flag in rsync?
<randomusr> bliZZard, honestly, I don't know. Why do you wish to restart it?
<dukey> voss: about 100€
<Gnea> !wireless | TweakedEh_ (the first place to check for wireless trouble is at this site)
<ubottu> TweakedEh_ (the first place to check for wireless trouble is at this site): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jbmigel> zenergi does the find command change the files?
<voss> dukey, 9800gt video cards are all pci-express, Im talking about the old style pci cards
<phillip41> any udgestions regarding getting usb headphones working in ubuntu at all
<zenergi> jbmigel: i thought so (and was told so), I guess I should test that before asking the question
<dukey> why would you buy an old pci gfx card?
<panfist> i'm trying to install a startup script that isn't working correctly...is there a lof where i can look at whats going on? or can i add logging to the script?
<Gnea> phillip41: plug 'em in
<jme> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<dukey> lol
<phillip41> ha ha gnea they are
<robin0800> TweakedEh_: there is also a network section in help and support
<voss> dukey, some people have 3ghz pentium 4 computers with only integrated video and 2 pci slots.
<jbmigel> zenergi you know i cant say for sure either way... but it sounds like pretty retarded behaviour for a core linux utility
<randomusr> bliZZard, try pulseaudio -kill
<phillip41> i dont even know if ubuntu has seen that they are plugged
<Pedrolito> I cannot seek mp3s in jaunty, does anyone has an idea why?
<racecar56> LOLWUT.
<racecar56> is an ati 9200 old pci? (my mobo is K8S-LA)
<randomusr> or rather pulseaudio --kill
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is very slow for me. Could someone help?
<Logomachist> Help? A week and a half ago my Ubuntu crashed as it was updating itself. Now I can't connect to the Internet. I tried the recovery mode, apt-get update and neither helped.
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: check glxinfo | grep direct
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, i was having your problem a long time ago...
<TweakedEh_> robin0800. I looked though google a lot and it seem like every one is having this problem. I'll check it out
<Gnea> phillip41: see if alsa finds 'em:  cat /proc/asound/cards
<mib_1dc44u> hi.  i am trying to use dvgrab to test recording from my DVR via firewire/1394.  i read online about /dev/raw1394 permissions, etc.  panelctl works fine.  any tricks to get capture to work?
<Severity1> glxgears
<Severity1> to test opengl
<voss> racecar, that motherboard has an agp slot
<dukey> voss: well then I would prefer spending money on a new computer...
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/161901/
<racecar56> voss, oh i forgot, lol
<racecar56> voss, ahh im thinking wrong, it's an agp video card
<phillip41> sure does see them Gnea
<Gnea> phillip41: now, go to your System->Preferences->Sound and check your output devices
<zenergi> jbmigel: it came up when I was discussing forensic methods with a colleague, in that doing a find could change the last-modified date and hence you could lose some important info
<dukey> racecar56: there should be an agp version of the ati hd3850
<Laurenceb> where can I find a male n connector to male sma connector cable?
<voss> dukey, if a dude could add a 8400gs video card to their pci only system for $50 that would be worth it to them.
<Laurenceb> in the UK ?
<randomusr> does linux kermel perform better the SATA ahci or IDE Mode?
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: it looks like direct rendering is enabled
<panfist> how can i debug a startup script
<randomusr> and I mean Sata Lagacy IDE
<frenzy_usa> TweakedEh_: This page is specifily about the Atheros chipset.  If you get lost, come back here ask for help.
<dukey> jme is spamming me with this DCC crap in privmsg.
<frenzy_usa> TweakedEh_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<TweakedEh_> frenzy_usa: Thanks so much
<dukey> jme: try this DCC crap at the quakenet irc network. not here.
<phillip41> when i click test i get this message auditestsrc wave=sine freq=512! audioconvert ! audiosample gconfaudiosink: could not open audio device for playback
<racecar56-not-an> shoot
<phillip41> any ideas what that means
<britt> trying to install php5 on apache, when doing http://localhost/webfolder the index.php file is parsed correctly, but if i goto http://localhost/webfolder/index.php it wants me to download the file. phpinfo() test works fine too
<oem> jme? are you infected by a virus?
<meshuggah> phillip41: it cant open audio device..
<phillip41> but what does that mean what audio device
<oem> your client just tried to inject my box.
<mohan43u> in vi, :set columns=80 not setting width to 80, instead its always on 157, any idea?
<chetnick> is there any way to keep track of my installed and removed packages?
<meshuggah> phillip41: what are you trying to do?
<phillip41> play a youtube video
<Raynito> buenas noches
<phillip41> also tried playing an mp3
<harrimann_> how do i bring my default panel back/
<jbmigel> phillip41 check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU
<meshuggah> phillip41: try installing codec,
<meshuggah> !offtopic jbmigel
<mohan43u> in vi, :set columns=80 not setting width to 80, instead its always on 157, any idea?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phillip41> the video and audio work fine
<jbmigel> meshuggah he started it
<frenzy_usa> britt: Have you added 'index.php' to the 'DirectoryIndex' list in apaches config file?
<phillip41> i can hear and see it not using the headphones
<foobar1> im racecar56...
 * fez sparks a b0wl
<fez> I got quick question I tried ubuntu and it doesn't work. Does anyone know why?
<foobar1> what do you mean
<phillip41> as soon as i am trying to use the headphones this is where i dont get no sound
<jbmigel> fez did you try booting the computer?
<mohan43u> in vi, :set columns=80 not setting width to 80, instead its always on 157, any idea?
<Don_Miguel> jbmigel,  LOL
<fez> computer? I put the CD in my playstation
<britt> frenzy_usa: i assume since i can do http://localhost/folder fine, that the DirectoryIndex parameter is set correctly, right?
<jbmigel> fez well ubuntu works in playstations too so thats not it
<foobar1> can some admin kick all of my ips? then ill reconnect....
<fez> PS1?
<foobar1> its going nuts
<frenzy_usa> britt: yea.  That didn't occur to me when i replied.
<meshuggah_> .jbmigel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFoEBAanxl8
<jbmigel> fez what the heck man do you live in a museum?
<mvinay> can any one help me for ubuntu9.04 sound issue..
<mvinay> can any one help me for ubuntu9.04 sound issue..
<jbmigel> !offtopic meshuggah
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fez> I live in a VW bus
<meshuggah_> jbmigel: lol
<mvinay> can any one help me for ubuntu9.04 sound issue..
<mvinay> can any one help me for ubuntu9.04 sound issue..
<mvinay> can any one help me for ubuntu9.04 sound issue..
<FloodBot2> mvinay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meshuggah_> stop it now mvinay
<fez> mvinay, only if you repeat yourself a million times
<foobar1> can an admin kick me?
 * meshuggah kicks foobar1 
<jbmigel> fez ok enough games... can you actually describe the trouble you're having
<TweakedEh_> frenzy_usa: I have ath9k not ath5k, It;s a dell computer but the only information I can find is for a mac
<britt> frenzy_usa: crazy isnt it? i usally have the problem the other way around
<robin0800> PlasmaSheep: this might work https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/2:2.6.3-0ubuntu10
<foobar1> ...
<fez> i have no real trouble, sorry
<jbmigel> fez LOL
<racecar56> woot
<jbmigel> fez its a good thing cuz i wasnt really gonna help you anyway, i think its much more fun to make people run around the drives and cat files and post nonsense to pastebin
<mvinay> can u help me in  sound  problem for ubuntu9.04 for a hp laptop...
<chetnick> guys, when i installed 9.04, when i go to configure VPN, add is grayed out? Why is that?
<racecar56> mvinay, hey, i got an hp laptop
<britt> mvinay: join the club haha
<jbmigel> mvinay can you post dmesg to pastebin for me?
<fez> mvinay, try using alsa instead of pulseaudio
<Ddorda> freaky_t: they both commands you gave me gives the error i mentioned
<kovacsleeve> Is Ubuntu pretty happy on most HP laptops..?
<fez> Ubuntu has no emotions whatsoever, kovacsleeve
<jbmigel> kovacsleeve im running on a nx7400 right now and its sweet
<mvinay> plz help me
<mvinay> can u help me in  sound  problem for ubuntu9.04 for a hp laptop...
<NcA^> anyone give me a hand getting Kismet to run?
<britt> i take it php problems arent as common as sound problems these days
<mvinay> i tried every commands in documentation
 * racecar56 is running on a compaq sr1010z
<fez> NcA^, who's wireless network are you trying to hack?
<NcA^> >.>
<NcA^> nah
<NcA^> just playing about
<meshuggah> NcA^: learning?
<NcA^> aye
<britt> mvinay: id set everything to use ALSA, pulseaudio is still in the infant 'terrible twos' afe
<britt> age*
<jbmigel> whats kismet
<NcA^> Studying for CCNA atm, thought wireless sec would help
<sebsebseb> kkathman: it's still an issue yeah?
<NcA^> I installed the package with apt
<Gnea> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4build1 (jaunty), package size 937 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<sebsebseb> kkathman: oh I was srolled up
<NcA^> when I run it in terminal with sudo I'm getting an error
<sebsebseb> kkathman: ,but  yeah I meant the Intel issue
<fez> jbmigel, kismet is a passive wireless network monitoring [spying] tool
<meshuggah> NcA^: is it GUI?
<fez> it is not gui
<mvinay> can u help me in  sound  problem for ubuntu9.04 for a hp laptop...
<mvinay> can u help me in  sound  problem for ubuntu9.04 for a hp laptop...
<mvinay> can u help me in  sound  problem for ubuntu9.04 for a hp laptop...
<NcA^> no
<kkathman> sebsebseb, i dunno...I have an intel card...works great in 8.10 but I'm pretty skittish about upgrading
<mohan43u> deryni: rxvt, but there is one option 'ttymouse=xterm2' present..
<FloodBot2> mvinay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikor> Is it better to go with gdm or kdm for display manager when installing Kubuntu Desktop ?
<britt> trying to install php5 on apache, when doing http://localhost/webfolder the index.php file is parsed correctly, but if i goto http://localhost/webfolder/index.php it wants me to download the file. phpinfo() test works fine too
<meshuggah> hello sebsebseb
<NcA^> meshuggah, cant get GUI running :/
<Gnea> !repeat | mvinay
<ubottu> mvinay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<meshuggah> NcA^: have you tried gksu?
<jbmigel> fez thats a wicked idea... now i can read the bits flying between starbucks and facebook instead of looking over peoples shoulders
<NcA^> nca@x13u:/$ sudo kismet
<NcA^> Launching kismet_server: //usr/bin/kismet_server
<NcA^> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<NcA^> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<NcA^> Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng)
<FloodBot2> NcA^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NcA^> Enabling channel hopping.
<frenzy_usa> mvinay: give more detail and someone might be able to help.
<racecar56> o.o
<NcA^> my bad
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/161901/
<fez> NcA^, paste long segments of code to pastebin.com
<PlasmaSheep> oops
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is very slow for me. Could someone help?
<NcA^> :x
<sebsebseb> kkathman: I am being so patent tonight/thismorning  got a Indian guy in  PM...   his  English is ok, but sounds like  he has the Intel issue.   he is trying to md5sum  his ISO at the moment
<meshuggah> NcA^: i would help you but i dont know wireless thing
<sebsebseb> kkathman: total noob
<NcA^> np meshuggah
<fez> NcA^, does your wireless driver support promiscuous mode
<meshuggah> NcA^: i can help you learn wired things, but not wireless
<NcA^> hehe
<meshuggah> :)
<NcA^> can do that myself ;)
<fez> if you type iwconfig <interface> mode monitor what happens (replace <interface> with your wireless interface name)
<Gnea> what are you when you've had a 12-pack of mtn dew and you're playing on ubuntu? wired!
<meshuggah> everyone, please congratz sebsebseb, his help has been really helpful in this channel
<racecar56> :)
<Gnea> without a doubt
<fez> mtn dew makes disco stu sad for you
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: yeah and outside the channel as well, as you  know
<jbmigel> meshuggah dont you mean we should thankthankthank him?
<meshuggah> sebsebseb: i know, lol
<ljsoftnet> can i save my settings in "PulseAudio Device Chooser>Volume Control"?
<meshuggah> jbmigel: only 1 thank it is enough.....more and he will get strange
<sebsebseb> meshuggah: heh heh
<NcA^> fez, getting busy errors
<Gnea> ljsoftnet: volume settings are automagically saved already
<Gnea> at least, they should be
<ljsoftnet> Gnea it doesn't save it, is there another way?
<fez> NcA^, what wireless driver are you using
<NcA^> madwifi restricted ATM
<NcA^> got a little confused with the driver patching process
<Gnea> ljsoftnet: the settings for alsa or for pulseaudio volume controls?
<NcA^> skipped it to just get things installed first
<Ddorda> i'm trying to configure mysql on jaunty, but anything i do i get "error 1045 (28000): access denied  for 'user'@'localhost' (using password: NO)", i tried several commands, but an't find something that works...
<ljsoftnet> Gnea both
<britt> ok so gnome has php setup as a script, which isnt true. how do i change this?
<ziroday> Ddorda: try mysql -p
<britt> i should be able to click on a .php file and it open firefox
<Gnea> Ddorda: you'll need to set a password for the admin (root) account - check the docs in /usr/share/docs/mysql-common/  the procedure is explained there
<britt> nevermind
<NcA^> grrr
<NcA^> brb
<britt> i guess i need more mtn dew
<britt> l8tz
<racecar56> anyone know of a command line irc client that keeps a log?
<Gnea> i need more h2o :)
<slackgenn> anyone here familar with php by anychance?
<ziroday> racecar56: irssi?
<Gnea> racecar56: irssi
<ziroday> !ask | slackgenn
<ubottu> slackgenn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meshuggah_> irssi ? :)
<Gnea> !php
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<meshuggah_> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<Gnea> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1057 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<racecar56> Gnea, i don't remember it saving history... i have it
<Gnea> racecar56: it doesn't, by default
<fez> racecar56, irssi
<xiong> success story! i ran into an issue with my laptop (wireless card 'disappeared') and, after various helpful people on this chan worked with me, i decided to upgrade to jaunty, which immediately (well, immediately after installation) gave me back my wireless -- Thank You! to the Ubuntu community!
<Gnea> but, like any decent irc client, it can be made to
<zhanx> does sirc keep one?
<fez> racecar56, /set log
<racecar56> xiong, :>
<jme> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Ddorda> ziroday: worked! thanks
<Gnea> heh.
<meshuggah_> jme has quit (K-lined) ?
<saurabh1403> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<saurabh1403> !offline
<Gnea> yup, he just got banned from freenode
<racecar56> why
<Gnea> and is now ban-evading
<racecar56> who
<jme> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Gnea> this is highly interesting.
<chetnick> where is network-manager-pptp configuration saved?
<racecar56> who got banned?
<jme> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Gnea> he's trying to get ottawa bell users all banned
<racecar56> who got banned?
<Gnea> racecar56: you need to get a router upgrade
<dmp1ce> I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 and now I cannot connect to my wireless network which uses WPA encryption.  Is this a bug?
<Gnea> racecar56: this guy who keeps DoSsing you
<meshuggah_> gnea : go to #freenode
<Gnea> meshuggah_: already there
<slackgenn> does this channel have a pastebin or can anyone suggest a good pastebin to post code in?
<richardmoffitt> I love ubuntu forever.. athough right now it just in VM environment. :p
<ienorand> dmp1ce: I am seeing somilar stuff, so it might be.
<racecar56> Gnea, i have linksys wrt54gs...
<ienorand> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<racecar56> brb
<slackgenn> ienorand : Ty
<Gnea> racecar56: yeah, it's vulnerable - you should upgrade your bios on it or get a netgear
<chetnick> dmp1ce: i wouldn't say it's a bug, but most likely your NetworkManager or something got broken during upgrade.
<jme> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<richardmoffitt> is anyone i can talk to help me to build gcc 4.4.0? atm i got the source with SVN from GNU. thanks.
<chetnick> dmp1ce: try purging the NetworkManager and installing again.
<sexcopter> hi, i'm installing 9.04 fresh, preserving /home from previous 8.10 installation. I want to try out ext4, but am concerned about its reliability/dependability. If i leave /home as ext3 and set root to ext4, the worst case should be a reformat of /, and /home should be safe, am I right?
<dmp1ce> chetnick: how do I purge the NtworkManager?  Uninstall?
<Gnea> !compile | richardmoffitt
<ubottu> richardmoffitt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<racecar56> Gnea, k...
<max9> holass
<frenzy_usa> sexcopter: yea
<richardmoffitt> thank you, ubottu.
<max9> que tal
<max9> como tassss
<xangua> max9: english
<chetnick> dmp1ce: sudo apt-get --purge remove NetworkManager
<racecar56> Gnea, i don't have any newer bios
<fez> heh
<dmp1ce> chetnick: thx
<jme> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Gnea> racecar56: you'll need to find one. check linksys.com
<sexcopter> frenzy_usa: thanks. can anyone second that?
<chetnick> dmp1ce: let me know did that work for you.
<fez> racecar56, you should really update mirc dude
<Gnea> racecar56: you'll need to find one. check linksys.com
<ienorand> chetnick: dmp1ce : make sure to be able to install it afterwards as well..
<Zhane> im running jaunty... but after my FF update, my FF keeps on asking me to restart...how to prevent this??
<Gnea> fez: lulz
<racecar56> fez, MIRC? i dont do windows
<fez> oh ok
<racecar56> i do linux, cause i say windows fails
<fez> i thought JME was causing your client to crash
<Zhane> and my bluetooth and wlan is on by default when i deliberately off them >.<
<chetnick> ienorand: why whould that be problem?
<Gnea> Zhane: tried creating a new profile?
<racecar56> i using xchat on ubuntu
<racecar56> Gnea, k
<Zhane> Gnea: profile where?
<fez> racecar56, how is jme able to disconnect you
<Gnea> Zhane: run firefox like this:  firefox -P
<racecar56> fez, idk
<ienorand> dmp1ce: chetnick: Removing NM, you'll have to use dhclient to get to the net right
<Zhane> Gnea: im using default profile now
<slackgenn> could someone take a look at my php problem and tell me if it is the php file causing it, or a permissions problem in creating the directory? http://paste.ubuntu.com/161923/
<max9> alguno habla españollll
<xangua> !es | max9
<ubottu> max9: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Almtesh> Hello world!
<chetnick> ienorand: good point!
<Zhane> Gnea: even with profile, it still ask me to restart FF
<joanki123> is mythbuntu 8.04 any good?
<Zhane> Gnea: it says that my browser has been updated and requires a restart
<verb3k> What is the thing that only ubuntu has amongst all other distros? :)
<robin0800> Almtesh: uk here
<Logomachist> Jordan_U, no I tried "sudo dpkg --configure -a" the other day and it didn't produce any output.
<Almtesh> What robin0800?
<Gnea> Zhane: so restart it
<frenzy_usa> slackgenn: to me that looks like a permissions problem or a spelling error in the path.  Don't use php myself though.
<racecar56> Gnea, ive heard of something called openwrt... is that going to help?
<Zhane> Gnea: did... many times.. it just reappear again and again
<Gnea> Zhane: ok, don't restart it, let it not start.  then, open a terminal and:  mv ~/.mozilla/firefox ~/.mozilla/firefox-old
<Gnea> Zhane: try to run it again after that
<Almtesh> robin0800? What do you mean?
<Zhane> Gnea:  same thing happens
<robin0800> Almtesh: you said helo world!
<Gnea> Zhane: o.O
<Zhane> sorry accidentally went out
<Gnea> Zhane: that is weird
<Almtesh> robin0800 Ah, yes, sorry, I did not understant.
<Zhane> :( and ive got more weird things
<kc8pxy> if i am writing a shell script, and i want it to detect which release of ubuntu I'm running, what's the simplest and cleanest way to do that?
<racecar56> Gnea, should i try openwrt?
<Gnea> kc8pxy: lsb_release -r
<Gnea> kc8pxy: MYUBUNTURELEASEVARIABLE=`lsb_release -r | awk '{print $2}'`   something like that
<Gnea> racecar56: it's worth a shot
<racecar56> Gnea, k
<Zhane> Gnea: how how >.< when i disable bluetooth n wlan, they still auto startup when i restart
<Gnea> Zhane: something in ubuntu is telling them to turn on anyway
<Zhane> sheesh
<Gnea> Zhane: what make/model laptop do you have?
<regjava> How can i install nvidia-restricted from terminal in jaunty?
<Zhane> how to prevent them from going on?
<ljsoftnet> can i save my settings in "PulseAudio Device Chooser>Volume Control"?
<Zhane> Acer TravelMate 3282
<Almtesh> Zhane you must blacklist modules for wlan and bluetooth to deactivate them at startup.
<Zhane> blacklist?
<Gnea> nah..
<Gnea> well, that might work
<racecar56> Gnea, so what do i do on the linksys website?
<Zhane> hmm huh?
<Gnea> but flipping the switch on/off is going to require manual loading/unloading unless you can match it to an event
<somatt> racecar56, get ddwrt
<somatt> if you can
<Almtesh> You must first determine witch module is assiciated to your hardware Zhane.
<racecar56> somatt, k
<regjava> How can i install nvidia-restricted from terminal in jaunty?
<Zhane> Almtesh: bish
<somatt> there should be installation instructions for your particular version of router on the page there
<Gnea> Zhane: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813764
<somatt> racecar56, http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php
<fazl> Does anyone here know how to get a ZTE broadband dongle to work in ubuntu 8.10?
<tripp> help!!!
<somatt> halp!
<regjava> How can i install nvidia-restricted from terminal in jaunty?
<tripp> i need help with netatalk
<somatt> regjava can u apt-get it or nay
<Zhane> Gnea: dont haave a toggle off
<cdubya> any good list of upgrade issues? I'
<racecar56> Gnea, i'm at http://kamikaze.openwrt.org/8.09/ but im not sure which architecture my router is... help?
<doleyb> cdubya: did you read release notes?
<Gnea> racecar56: what's the linksys model again?
<regjava> somatt: I am a noob what is the entire command
<Almtesh> racecar56 what do you mean "your router"?
<racecar56> Gnea, wrt54gs
<Gnea> !helpme | tripp
<ubottu> tripp: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cdubya> doleyb, not yet, just not looking to even entertain the idea if there are any issues really outstanding after having gone through an upgrade to ubuntu before that wrecked a previously good install.....
<somatt> regjava, sudo apt-get install nvidia-restricted
<Gnea> racecar56: http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?id=60
<tripp> when i download the source using "sudo apt-get source netatalk" how can i find the source code directory so i can move it?
<regjava> somatt: it says "sudo apt-get install nvidia-restricted"
<regjava> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-restricted
<doleyb> cdubya: well the release note lists some
<Gnea> racecar56: it's also gonna depend on the version
<Gnea> racecar56: if it's a v3, v4 or some such
<tripp> I am trying to configure netatalk so that I can access the file system using appletalk
<Zhane> Gnea: solved the firefox prob by reinstalling it
<losher> cdubya: a full backup is the best defense against upgrade problems...
<racecar56> Gnea, the thing says "firmware version: 7.50.2"
<racecar56> Gnea, on the router's page
<somatt> racecar56, that doesn't matter
<ljsoftnet> can i save my settings in "PulseAudio Device Chooser>Volume Control"?
<racecar56> somatt, k
<somatt> racecar56, it depends on the version of the router on the sticker on the router
<somatt> i think if it doesn't say a version it's v1 but don't quote me on that
<Almtesh> QUIT Bye Ubunteros !
<somatt> regjava, it will ask for password
<Polterge|st> is it worth it to upgrade to ext4 from ext3 ?
<pcdreamer> I am connected to the internet but cannot connect locally to any of my other pc's. I had to uninstall the network manager to get internet connection going. Is there anything that I can get to connect to my other pc's?
<tripp> the tutorial directions say cd netatalk
<Gnea> racecar56: does the router itself indicate on the bottom where the s/n and mac address are with the model no?
<cdubya> losher, not worried about data files at this point....have a recent backup, just don't want to fight a system to get everything working again....
<tripp> cd netatalk $ apt-get source netatalk
<regjava> password , but this error E: Couldn't find package nvidia-restricted
<tripp> then move to the source code directory switch to root resolve and build dependencies
<Gnea> tripp: why?
<losher> cdubya: then stick to 8.04LTS. There's very little in 9.04 that's a must have
<ly> is there a way to get flashplayer installed on firefox Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64;
<tripp> GNEA | why what?
<cdubya> losher, really have no problem with that at all at this point.....
<Gnea> tripp: why compile netatalk? just: sudo apt-get install netatalk
<cdubya> was just wondering about the upgrade.
<Polterge|st> is ext4 really that much better than ext3 in terms of speed ?
<losher> cdubya: that's fine. But my best advice is still not to bother
<racecar56> Gnea, its a v7
<cdubya> losher, I'm not going to upgrade. :-)
<tripp> i thought it had to do with the whole clear password deal with OSX
<cdubya> Fine where I'm at.
<losher> cdubya: :-)
<cdubya> thanks for the info
<joanki123> anyone have any opinions of mythbuntu 8.04?
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> joanki123: it works.
<cdubya> tripp, what are you wanting to do with netatalk
<joanki123> Gnea, not the feedback i am looking for
<losher> Polterge|st: ext4 is faster than ext3, but also less stable. In filesystems, stable trumps fast every time...
<joanki123> is it good?
<racecar56> Gnea, those instructions are old...
<Polterge|st> losher, good point
<racecar56> Gnea, 2004, and the links dont work
<Polterge|st> ok I'll wait until ext4 becomes super stable
<tripp> I want to use my linux comp as a server for the mac
<Polterge|st> then I'll upgrade
<dmp1ce> ienorand: chetnick: It worked!  I didn't need to do anything with dhclient.  I just used Synaptic Package Manager to install network-manager again.  Thanks!
<regjava> How can i install nvidia restricted drivers from command line?
<cdubya> tripp, so you're just wanting to be able to share files?
<losher> Polterge|st: I'm waiting a couple of releases before considering moving...
 * unkmar watches as his brains tumble into the floor.  "Will someone pick that up for me?"
<Polterge|st> losher, that is probably what I will do too
<tripp> yes, but not with ssh, cause FUGU is terrible
<racecar56> Gnea, if i have wrt54gs v7, does that mean i use openwrt v7.09?
<tripp> i want to mount the drives and access them just like they are connected directly to themac
<sebsebseb> !cookie |  Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<unkmar> regjava: aptitude can do it.
<racecar56> Gnea, even though 8.09 is current?
<cdubya> tripp, umm, you can use samba or there are other ssh clients that work for os x
<Gnea> racecar56: ooo, not sure....
<losher> Polterge|st: Maybe sooner if the reports are good, but right now, it's a form of Russian roulette
<cdubya> tripp, cyberduck would work fine
<ly> is there a way to get flashplayer installed on firefox Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64;  any help would be great
<cdubya> tripp, then you can still use sshe
<cdubya> ssh
<tripp> but doesnt cyberduck use ssh
<regjava> unkmar: please give the entire command I am a noob
<Polterge|st> ly, go to the macromedia page
<racecar56> Gnea, ill use 7.09 to be on the safe side so if it does or dosen't matter ill be allright :>
<Polterge|st> get the tarball
<cdubya> tripp, yes
<tripp> i would prefer a mounted volume
<Polterge|st> do tar -vxzf
<Polterge|st> then run the install script for flash player
<losher> racecar56: I prefer tomato to openwrt. openwrt needed a lot of fiddling about. tomato 'just worked'...
<Polterge|st> it will install the plugin into your firefox
<Polterge|st> ly, that is what I did
<Gnea> tripp: is this the guide? http://www.zaphu.com/2008/04/29/ubuntu-guide-configure-a-netatalk-file-server-based-on-apple-filing-protocol-afp/
<Pedrolito> I cannot seek mp3s in jaunty, does anyone has an idea why?
<regjava> unkmar: i tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-restricted  but it says no package
<Polterge|st> you can also goole the latest flash version , ly
<cdubya> tripp, so why not ssh to the linux box using finder?
<Gnea> racecar56: lol ok
<unkmar> regjava: aptitude has a navigable menu structre.  You just launch it and move about, Select an item and use it.  I said aptitude.  not apt-get.
<cdubya> just curious
<racecar56> losher, link
<Polterge|st> you might find a more recent flash deb package perhaps
<tripp> i can try
<MaggieMay> greetings
<cdubya> tripp, it would mount the volume on the desktop
<losher> racecar56: google
<racecar56> Gnea, i just need to know... do i use x86 or what?
<tripp> using connect to server?
<racecar56> losher, k
<cdubya> tripp, yep
<julian_> how can you disable the password prompt when installing applications?
<wire_> I'm having a problem with turning off my laptop's backlight
<wire_> xset dpms force off does work, though
<unkmar> regjava: I only learned of aptitude 2 days ago.  I can't describe it all that great.
<cdubya> tripp, then go to system prefs > user accounts > add that volume to the startup for that user.....
<Polterge|st> julian_, why would you want to do that
<Polterge|st> linux is supposed to be secure
<ly> said no support for x86_64
<wire_> how can I make it work in the power management or screensaver options?
<tripp> what do i type into connect to server?
<julian_> because im the only user of my desktop and its annoying.
<Polterge|st> there is a 64 bit flash player plugin
<MaggieMay> any other rooms
<Polterge|st> ly, you might google 64 bit linux flash plugin
<ly> kk ill look again
<MaggieMay> hellllllooooooo
<cdubya> tripp, ssh://ip_of_linux_box
<Gnea> racecar56: if you google for this: wrt54gs v7 openwrt   you will find everything you'll need :)
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: loads
<losher> julian_: you can configure sudo so it doesn't ask for a password. I don't recomment it...
<racecar56> Gnea, k
<joanki123> anyone else have any opinions of mythbuntu 8.04?
<Gnea> MaggieMay: #freenode is the best!
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: ,but what do you want help with?
<tripp> i tried that
<julian_> how do i do it?
<tripp> cdubya, ill try again
<cdubya> tripp, hang on, lemme get on the mac
<MaggieMay> is this a room to talk about computers?
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: /list  lists nearly everyone on the network,  their are loads
<unkmar> losher: julian_, He could also script that only that program to run as root by default.
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: well  kind of
<ly> Polterge|st ty i found it
<PassePartouT> anyone know where you can find some good dual monitor backgrounds other than the default ubuntu one's?
<Polterge|st> np ly
<MaggieMay> tech information
<losher> MaggieMay: we talk about Ubuntu primarily here
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> racecar56: in the meantime, you should use port 8001 to connect to instead of the default 6667
<MaggieMay> any good cooks out there
<tripp> cdubya, i just tried and when i click connect nothing happens
<Gnea> !ot | MaggieMay
<unkmar> julian_: i can't tell you how, cause I don't recall. I simply know it is possible and requires at a minimum a C wrapper program to accomplish it.
<ubottu> MaggieMay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sdtr443w> Since I got a widescreen monitor, I haven't been able to see the grub menu.  Maybe once in a blue moon it'll come up as text.  Is there something special I need to configure in the menu.lst or elsewhere to get the menu on an HD screen?
<racecar56> Gnea, cool, il do that now
<tripp> cdubya, OSX 10.4.11
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: sure
<Gnea> racecar56: sorry i totally brainfarted on that
<julian_> hmmmmm, so its not easy to accomplish?
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: reply to my pm,  since in here is just meant to be Ubuntu support
<racecar56> ok im on 8001
<Gnea> :D
<MaggieMay> where is pm
<cdubya> tripp, that's what I'm running....
<cdubya> tripp, hang on...
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: a thing with my name should of come up
<unkmar> sdtr443w: set grub to a longer delay.  Your wide screen isn't switching modes fast enough for you to see it.
<wire_> can anyone help with my backlight issue? there is a bug open with reports that xset dpms force off doesn't work, but for me it does
<sdtr443w> unkmar: It's set to 10 seconds
<wire_> just the power management and screensaver options don't, they just blank the screen but don't turn off the light
<Gnea> wire_: then you should make a follow-up report to it
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: so  you want some people that know computers pretty well?
<losher> julian_: try 'man sudo'
<wire_> Gnea: I'm not sure I have the same problem. Would that be helpful?
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: in a more quite channel?
<julian_> ok
<unkmar> sdtr443w: I would say try 20 or 30.  But 10 should be plenty long enough.  Hmm.  Anyone else?
<TTxT> Anybody has vino working on jaunty???
<MaggieMay> im listening
<Gnea> wire_: well, if it works for some but not all, it would help narrow the solution down for the people who are trying to fix it
<losher> sebsebseb: me too...
<fez> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE95-_SA1go
<racecar56> Gnea, im still unsure...
<Gnea> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<wire_> ok Gnea, I'll post a comment
<wire_> thanks
<Gnea> wire_: good luck :)
<sdtr443w> unkmar: Is there a way to set a vga line for the grub menu.lst itself?
<MaggieMay> thanks
<sebsebseb> ok  losher and  MaggieMay   it's quite dead at the moment, but around  8 or 10 of us hang out in here normalley  #megworld
<julian_> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/creating-a-passwordless-account-in-ubuntu/
<julian_> will this work
<dmp1ce> ienorand: Actually, it didn't work like I thought.  I was on another network by mistake.   Any other ideas on getting WPA to work?
<MaggieMay> how many are in here
<losher> sebsebseb: actually I was joking. Not very well apparently. What happens on #megworld?
<reid> hi all
<reid> does anyone here use a Radeon X1250 (IGP)  aka RS690M chipset?
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: like 1396  people  join other channel for continued chat since off topic rules here same for you losher
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay:   click link  or  type in  /join #megworld
<frg22> you've probably been asked this a million times already, but...
<frg22> where do you edit notification settings?
<MaggieMay> i clicked and no one was there
<frg22> for 9.04
<sebsebseb> losher: we talk a lot abit  Linux,  and sometimes proggramming,  and  yeah  general chat
<unkmar> sdtr443w: I don't know enough about grub or lilo to say.  I believe lilo is required for CD's and the live CD's use a graphical (VGA?) menu.  Other than that, I'm at a loss.
<racecar56> Gnea, ok... here goes nothing
<losher> sebsebseb: good to know, thanks.
<cdubya> tripp, checking....just about done
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: /join  #megworld
<sebsebseb> MaggieMay: type it and hit enter
<racecar56> Gnea, i think i might get disconnected
<frg22> bueller... bueller :p
<reid> fry
<sata> No sound in DELL Studio 1555 with Jaunty.. It was fine in intrepid. Plz help.
<reid> fry....
 * unkmar kicks fez in the fun bits.
<fez> heh
<frg22> ;)
<fez> unkmar that's me on piano
<ly> how do i run file browser as su?
<Gnea> sata: did you check pulseaudio settings?
<unkmar> I simply made my browser very unhappy.
<unkmar> s/I/It/
<sata> Gnea, no, How do i check that.
<doleyb> ly: gksu nautilus
<frg22> Anyone know where to edit notification settings on Jackalope?
<wire_> Gnea and whoever else is interested, here's the backlight bug url: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363059
<TTxT> anybody having problems with vino?
<unkmar> fez: my apologies. My browser was wanting to update from the last synaptic process.  So it was already unhappy.
<phillip41> hi i am having a sound issue with my usb headphones can anyone help
<racecar56> wow... usb headphones?
<racecar56> O_o
<vart> I have some ntfs partition that I do not need access anymore. I have removed it from fstab, but nautilus still shows it in the places as unmounted - how can I remove it from places as well?
<unkmar> sdtr443w: It appears to be somehow possible. http://grub.gibibit.com/
<phillip41> yes racecar56 they have been around for over a year
<racecar56> phillip41, k
<ming> I can't type all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal,but I can type all in other editors, anyone know why?
<phillip41> their is only one major problem racecar56 and thats the brand
<fazl> Hello everyone, I have a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me. I have a Nexxtech PCMCIA card - USB that freezes up everytime i plug in my USB Broadband dongle. I'm thinking there is some sort of communication conflict. Does anyone have any advice??
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | sata
<ubottu> sata: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<unkmar> sdtr443w: This looks like your answer: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/21/add-a-grub-splash-image/
<frg22> !notifications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notifications
<phillip41> racecar56 rhey are microsoft headphones no wonder it isnt working lol
<frg22> eff youuuuuuuuuuuu
<rajanways> hi
<rajanways> all
<racecar56> phillip41, lol\
<racecar56> phillip41, and once a microsoft mouse wasnt working with windows, i was thinking how could they not work?
<racecar56> phillip41, lol
<ming>  I can't type all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal,but I can type all in other editors, anyone know why?
<phillip41> very funny racecar56
<vart> ming: check the encoding settings in the terminal
<tripp> cdubya, any luck?
<rajanways> i just downloaded ubuntu 9.04 through Bit Torrent.now i want to chek out the accuracy of contained file is Iso image
<ming> vart:unicode UTF-8, any problem?
<cdubya> tripp, sorry, ssh box is an older mac....:-)
<vart> ming: should be ok
<frg22> holy shnikes.... does anyone know how to edit notification settings in 9.04?
<rajanways> any one know how to chek the authenticity through md5sum
<sdtr443w> unkmar: I'd be happy with plain text, but if a splash image works then so be it.
<ming> I doubt whether 's' is a kind of board shortcuts
<fazl> Anyone have any ideas about my PC Card conflict?
<ming> vart:but I can't find it
<vart> frg22: size and location of baloon is not modifieble
<losher> rajanways: type 'md5sum filename.iso' in a terminal
<racecar56> losher, it seems tomato isn't working for me, the router keeps saying "Upgrade are failed!" (yes, it really said that)
<unkmar> sdtr443w: I also found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StartUp-Manager
<tomoyuki28jp> What's the command to change a brightness?
<vart> ming: Terminal -> Set Char Encoding
<cdubya> tripp, you can't use fugu?
<losher> racecar56: scary. Did you brick the router?
<phillip41> racecar56 now for the bizzare if i plug my mp3 player into the computer and plug headphones in the headphones work when i play
<racecar56> phillip41, yeah
<vart> I have some ntfs partition that I do not need access anymore. I have removed it from fstab, but nautilus still shows it in the places as unmounted - how can I remove it from places as well?
<ming> vart:yes, and I choose unicode (UTF-8)
<frg22> seems awfully strict
<cdubya> tripp, just used it to connect to my older mac via ssh......should be able to connect to your linux box if you've got ssh running....
<Gnea> racecar56: all your base are belong to us :(
<ming> vart:but it doesn't work
<cdubya> tripp, what have you tried?
<phillip41> will wait till my ubuntu tech comes over on the weekend
<vart> ming: I have no idea why it could be
<rajanways> hi losher, i run that command but how can i know about the accuracy of output string
<frg22> vart: what about color... is that based off of theme settings? It's remained the same from each one I've tried out thus far
<ming> I can't type all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal,but I can type all in other editors, anyone know why?
<rajanways> i mean how can i match and be satisfied
<cdubya> tripp, sorry, guess they didn't add sftp support like I thought to finder......
<traskbt> I'm following this guide ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo ) to install Windows XP under Qemu in Ubuntu 8.10,and I have gotten to step 11, creating the virtual drive. It says "you can't mount qcow images within Ubuntu", does that mean I won't be able to access the image in Ubuntu?
<losher> rajanways: the checksums are posted on various websites so you can check
<tripp> ssh://ipadress
<traskbt> If so, what is the point?
<rajanways> any link
<tripp> how can i add sftp support?
<cdubya> tripp, and you have the ssh server installed and running on the linux box?
<rajanways> losher : i only found md5sum for 8.0 version not for 9.04
<vart> frg22: I do  not really use gnome terminal, but if I remember correctly was some packege that gives possibility to change colors sfor the console... I'm not sure
<Gnea> tripp: on the server? should already be there
<tripp> yea
<tripp> i can connect thru ssh and FUGU
<bc> Gnea: oh lordy
<Gnea> tripp: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<losher> rajanways: just google e.g. Ubuntu 9.04 checksum.
<rajanways> ok
<cdubya> tripp, so what is the issue?
<Gnea> bc: weeeeee!
<cdubya> tripp, you're just wanting to have it mount as a volume on your desktop?
<traskbt> If I'm using Qemu to install WinXP under Ubuntu, does it matter if my video card drivers are available in Ubuntu to play games in WinXP (under Qemu)?
<frg22> cheers
<tripp> yea
<frg22> I'm out everyone, have a nice day
<bc> Gnea: ubuntu destroyed everything I have. It even killed my dog and cleaned out the fridge so I have no food left.
<cdubya> tripp, you can install netatalk and then enable appletalk, then point to it that way....
<traskbt> In other words, will Ubuntu's lack of my drivers effect my video output (3D games specifically) in WinXP in Qemu under Ubuntu?
<cdubya> tripp, sudo apt-get install netatalk
<tripp> i am having trouble installing netatalk
<mattgyver> Im about to upgrade my system and make some major changes to the partition table.  I have a vista recovery partition that i do not want to loose, if i image this and rewrite it to the HDD, can i point grub to this and load it if i need to do a recovery?
<losher> bc: you're supposed to have full backups of your dog & fridge before you install
<Gnea> bc: dude, did you get the plate #?
<cdubya> tripp, sys prefs > network > tick the appleshare active checkbox
<phillip41> bad luck bc
<bc> Gnea: disabling PCI IDE bus master worked. That is the most hours of pure win I've had in quite a number of years.
<cdubya> tripp, what's the problem?
<Gnea> bc: awesome
<vart> traskbt: all chances are for it - you need Ubuntu drivers to work correctly for virtual machine to perform
<InCrypto> !repeat
<tripp> im trying again 1 sec
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bc> losher, phillip41: was joking with Gnea. I was having problems last night.
<wire_> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf opens a blank file, am I doing something wrong?
<sdtr443w> unkmar: I'll see if a graphical boot works.  If I'm still stuck I'll probably take it to the forums, since testing this out basically requires me to reboot a whole bunch.
<phillip41> i guessed that bc
<traskbt> vart, okay, thank you. Do you happen to know about using Qemu? I'm confused about the qcow image..
<bc> phillip41: whoops :)
<losher> bc: oddly enough, I was joking about backing up your dog & fridge...
<goldbeker> moin
<unkmar> sdtr443w: understood.  If you had a remote machine to log in from, the reboots would go unnoticed.  thats What I was doing. :)
<bc> losher: asdfghhgljs.. I guess I'm so excited by what I saw I don't know what to do with myself.
<Gnea> bc: know anything about how to get .xps files converted to .pdf files? :)
<losher> bc: :-)
 * unkmar heads upstairs to his laptop, in bed.  (Fortune cookie?)
<bc> Gnea: nVidia drivers, Xorg and 9.04 are.. by god amazing.
<Gnea> bc: yes, yes they are.
<phillip41> i had a brilliant one earlier today was installing ubuntu on to an external hard drive got the following message unable to install ubuntu due to insuffecent space lol it is a 1 terrabyte hard drive empty of course
<bc> Gnea: xps?
<bc> Gnea: what makes an xps?
<Gnea> bc: yeah it's some silly microsoft thing
<vart> traskbt: no, never worked with it, but i would check that some package is missing that gives a possibility to moun timage or prform some tasks with the specific fs
<InCrypto> Gnea, i still cannot upgrae to 9.04 :(
<cdubya> there an issue with a recent firefox update?
<unkmar> Gnea: excel related?
<Gnea> bc: it's a printer output type for wintendo
<Gnea> unkmar: nope, plaintext
<DaveCo1> does anyone know how to add a bbc radio stream to rythembox?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<vart> I have some ntfs partition that I do not need access anymore. I have removed it from fstab, but nautilus still shows it in the places as unmounted - how can I remove it from places as well?
<unkmar> vart: have you restarted X or rebooted?
<bc> Gnea: so do you have to format the xps in any particular fashion before the pdf conversion?
<raddy> Can anybody suggest a fail-proof command for disabling IPv6?
<vart> unkmar: yes rebooted
<raddy> in Jaunty?
<cdubya> DaveCo1, Music > New Internet Radio Station ?
<ming> where is gnome-terminal profile locate?
<Gnea> bc: nah i just need a way to convert it... looks like osx can lol
<unkmar> vart: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450490
<Gnea> bc: might've found it... wine *crosses fingers*
<bc> Gnea: gee, is this a competing format with PDF?
<bc> "XML Paper Specification" -- kinda sounds like it
<vart> unkmar: no, the remove item is disabled in the drop-down menu
<unkmar> vart: eek
<vart> unkmar: it is shown in the up part, not in the user defined part
<Gnea> bc: yeah, it's like silverlight vs. flash
<syslq78> ubuntu has no mail command??
<Kyo_Sohma2> can anybody give me some ideas as to why my ubuntu can't access the internet? its a fresh install of 9.0.4 and connected to a LAN newtork. It finds the connection and says successful, but can't get ott he internet. Yet, when I plus this vista machine into it, it connects just fine and can get on the web. Any ideas?
<Gnea> syslq78: sudo apt-get install mailx
<syslq78> Gnea: thanks
<syslq78> Kyo_Sohma2: default gateway?
<Gnea> Kyo_Sohma2: can you ping ubuntu.com?
<cdubya> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kyo_Sohma2> one sec
<nocturn> Hi, I lost DVD playback for a lot of DVD's sincd I upgraded to Jaunty.  DeCSS is installed as is libdvdread4
<bc> Gnea: you using OS X as well?
<Gnea> bc: i wish
<unkmar> Gnea: bc: this is the closest I see, Okular, or GhostXPS : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-609947.html
<ShayGuy> Been having wireless problems since my Jaunty update.
<syslq78> Kyo_Sohma2:  91.189.94.199
<bc> Gnea: I have a MBP but hardly use it, and after seeing 9.04 it might start collecting dust
<ming>  where is gnome-terminal profile locate?
<syslq78> Kyo_Sohma2: if not try pinging  91.189.94.199
<Kyo_Sohma2> i can on this machine, but the ubuntu one can't get any access to the web or anything of the sort
<DaveCo> does anyone know how to add bbc radio stream to rthmbox?
<syslq78> Kyo_Sohma2: if not try pinging  91.189.94.199
<lucax> Kyo_Sohma2: did u check if u have any firewall Up?
<Kyo_Sohma2> i checked, theres none
<saurabh1403> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<unkmar> DaveCo: I don't have rythm box.  i would assume add HTTP or add URL
<Gnea> bc: i'd sell that bad boy
<bc> Gnea: doesn't look like it'll convert to PDF though
<DaveCo> wnkmar: thanks for your help, i tried that though
<raddy> an anybody suggest a fail-proof command for disabling IPv6 in 9.04?
<losher> Kyo_Sohma2: can you run 'sudo ifconfig -a' and put the output in pastebin for us to see?
<Gnea> ooooh
<losher> Kyo_Sohma2: on second thought, if you don't have connectivity, you probably can't...
<Gnea> unkmar: this is... oh... oh oh....nice
<syslq78> losher: :)
<Gnea> bc: a PDF printer would do :)
<racecar56> Gnea, i give up for now... bye.. ill be back tomorrow
<lucax> what are differences beetwen 64bits and 32bits? any performance differences?
<losher> Kyo_Sohma2: still, I'd like to know if you have an eth0 entry, and what the assigned ip address is...
<racecar56> lucax, one sucks one dosent
<racecar56> lucax, 64bit sucks
<racecar56> i gtg
<_CommandeR_> Hi
<lucax> haha thanks racecar56
<racecar56> lucax, yw, gtg
<_CommandeR_> I got a problem see
<losher> lucax: 64bit is less stable. being newer...
<cdubya> DaveCo, got an address?
<lucax> as i thought
<_CommandeR_> i get composite error when enabling fusion-icon
<bc> only problem I've had with 64 was in Fedora and had to do with package availability
<losher> lucax: 64bit is probably only worth considering for servers, who might benefit from huge amounts of RAM
<cosborne> Can I change boot priority from the GUI? I have it dual booted with windows on this system, and would like windows to boot first
<DaveCo> cdubya: http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/ where can i find the stream?
<lucax> losher: ive read something about that, but couldnt understand it at all
<cdubya> cosborne, whichever one shows up first in menu.lst will boot first
<cdubya> DaveCo, hang on a sec...
<RPS> Hello Guys, I'm going to make a live boot disk for 9.04 and I'm embarrassed to ask this, but I have two choices (Create from Image) or (Create with File) I'm pretty positive that I need to use Create From Image, but I thought it would e easier to ask than waste a disk if I was wrong.
<syslq78> What is the name of bluetooth thingie, I have to add to damn taskbar in order to shows and disapears dinamycally according to bluetooth activity*
<bc> RPS: image
<RPS> thanks
<losher> lucax: this may sound harsh, but if you don't understand the issues, then it's very likely you don't need 64 bit...
<unkmar> RPS: create from image.
<lucax> losher: thanks man
<bc> RPS: (I'm assuming you're talking about ISO file)
<RPS> yes I am
<losher> lucax: for maximum stability and fewest problems, I recommend 8.04.2 (LTS)
<fazl> Hello everyone, I have a problem and I was wondering if anyone could help me. I have a Nexxtech PCMCIA card - USB that freezes up everytime i plug in my USB Broadband dongle. I'm thinking there is some sort of communication conflict. Does anyone have any advice??
<damo22> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cdubya> DaveCo, is there a specific address, or are you trying to listen to the feeds on that page?>
<keith> How can I change my keyboard layout in the GDM?
<RPS> I knew that was the correct one, but some how I have a zillion blank DVD media, but I could only find 1 blank CD, so I didn't want to make a mistake and then be forced to use a DVD.
<unkmar> keith: System, Preferences, Keyboard
<DaveCo> cdubya: i got that one, but ingereneral where can i find bbc streams in general?
<ShayGuy> My laptop keeps losing wireless after ten or fifteen minutes, both at my home and the university.
<unkmar> keith: System, Preferences, Keyboard... I think  but you said GDM.
<fazl> Is there anyone that can help me with my PCMCIA issue??
<cdubya> DaveCo, you just want to find a bbc internet radio stream?
<keith> unkmar: Yes, GDM is not so easily changed.
<Gnea> unkmar: thank you! :)
<san> what should i install for enabling desktop effects?
<unkmar> Gnea: you are welcome.  but which did you use?  Okular or GhostXPS?
<DaveCo> cdubya: i want to find an index of bbc radio streams that work with rythmbox
<ShayGuy> And at least once a day since my Jaunty upgrade, it's been losing wireless entirely so I have to reboot to get it working again.
<losher> RPS: I'm glad you asked, rather than just showed up later saying my cd doesn't boot, and have it turned out after an hours debugging that you used create-with-file
<commander_> i stick w/Ibex
<bc> san: try administration -> hardware, and it'll probably probe for display driver. at least it did with mine.
<_CommandeR_> Hi, Could anyone help me with this one. (Fresh install Jaunty 64bit) Installed nVidia Drivers etc. it enabled ubuntu effects. Then I installed Compiz Advance settings manager then installed fusion icon. After i added fusion-icon to the startup i got a problem. Now everytime i start Ubuntu the effects dont work and when gnome-do dock goes up the screen behind it goes black. In gnome-do settings i get "enable composite..." but ev
<_CommandeR_> erything get fixed when i click "reload window manager" But after next reboot its all the same
<ShayGuy> As in, it completely fails to find the networks I'm well within the range of.
<Guest36262> what should i install for enabling advanced desktop effects?
<Gnea> unkmar: okular
<raddy> Can anybody suggest a fail-proof command for disabling IPv6 in 9.04?
<RPS> is there any noticeable differences in Jaunty? I'm a very happy 8.10 user and thought it was wise to burn a live disk and boot into it before I just updated and THEN found out I had some weird hardware conflict.
<cdubya> DaveCo, looks like the radio streams are either winders media player or real.......
<noke> anyone is Chinese here ?
<unkmar> keith: It occurs to me that you want to change the keyboard layout for the SYSTEM.  in other words root.  Use that to find your answer.
<losher> DaveCo: and you've googled for 'bbc radio streams that work with rythmbox' ?
<RPS> I mean visual differences, but of course any differences are welcome too
<homeskill> how can i ssh from my windows computer to my ubuntu computer? they're both on the same lan and i'm using putty in windows
<Gnea> raddy: sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/autoconf
<homeskill> it's saying connection refused
<syslq78> noke: No, but I lived in communist country for 12 years so almost
<unkmar> homeskill: putty
<ShayGuy> I think it happens more often when my uTorrent download speed goes over 250 kB/s or something.
<bc> Guest36262: I just installed 9.04 (another system), and I believe I went to administration -> hardware, and it popped up a message asking me to install enchanced display drivers. that may work if your card can handle it.
<losher> RPS: no reason to upgrade. 9.04 offters very little that's new, and nothing essential, IMO
<homeskill> unkmar i mean how can i make my ubuntu computer allow putty connections
<unkmar> homeskill: guess I should have finished reading the question.
<frybye> DaveCo: normally you can go to http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio - the totem bbc plugin has not been able to connect to the -special- server for a few days apparently.. we have had this before..
<DaveCo> cdubya: i foundd this one, and it works mms://livewmstream-ws.bbc.co.uk.edgestreams.net/reflector:38972 do you know where this one is on the bbc website?
<raddy> Gnea: Will it permanently disable IPv6?
<unkmar> homeskill: do you have openssh-server installed?
<RPS> losher, hmmm that takes a little wind out of my sails. >LOL
<mylisto> hey...how can i figure out what version of ubuntu I am running ie 32 or 64?
<bc> Guest36262: in my case it wanted nvidia display driver
<Guest36262> bc: My effects are working, but i need to install compiz manager
<RPS> losher, what about VLC, is there a newer version available in Jaunty?
<homeskill> unkmar not sure how can i tell
<cdubya> DaveCo, just a sec.....trying to grab one of these links....heh
<losher> RPS: newer isn't always better, particularly with software...
<Guest36262> I forgot the package name
<noke> my network is always disconnect? but i can surfing on the web
<bc> Guest36262: you lost me at compiz
<DaveCo> cdubya: thanks for your help :-)
<unkmar> homeskill: try to install it or use aptitude.  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Gnea> raddy: only if you add it to /etc/sysctl.conf
<losher> RPS: dunno, isn't there a package list for Jaunty somewhere, anyone?
<RPS> well there is some things in the newer VLC that I would like to have ...I'm never one of those newer is always better types
<Gnea> raddy: net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 0   i think
<xangua> Guest36262: Apps> Add/quit> Compiz setting manager
<carpii> apt-cache search vlc
<ShayGuy> I keep wondering whether there's something I have to log in to to be "audible" in this channel...
<unkmar> Guest36262: I think emerald is a good manager. but I don't recall for sure.
<mylisto> how can I tell which version of ubuntu I am running...32 or 64?
<Gnea> ShayGuy: you just need to ask your question and wait for someone to answer
<cdubya> DaveCo, here's one....http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/meta/tx/nb/live_news_au_nb.asx
<cdubya> DaveCo, I'm listening to it in Rhythmbox..
<syslq78> uname -a
<RPS> mylisto click on system monitor and its listed there for just ONE option
<Guest36262> how can i search the repositries from terminal?
<losher> ShayGuy: we can hear you loud & clear. Jaunty problems are common. Solutions not so much. Personally, I suggest you downgrade
<bc> Guest36262: apt-cache search
<ShayGuy> Yeah, I have to keep reminding myself that nobody else is shown as +v.
<ming> I can type in all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal, other places are all OK.Some one know why?
<DaveCo> cdubya: but i want to know where on the page it is so i can do it again
<cdubya> DaveCo, heh....ok...hang on
<DaveCo> cdubya: basicaly teach me to fish not just give me a fish
<mylisto> rps:
<ShayGuy> losher: To 8.10?
<frybye> cdubya: how can one save that link in totem pal?
<nocturn> losher: Are there so many problems in Jaunty?
<cdubya> DaveCo, OK....I went here.....http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/
<mylisto> I don't see where it says if its 32 or 64
<Gnea> ShayGuy: it's an open channel, everyone can read everyone, hence why there are guidelines ;)
<DaveCo> cdubya: ok, loaded
<Tkdmaster> ok, i'm back
<nocturn> It's been OK for me so far, only the intel EXA bug and the failing DVD playback are really annoying
<losher> ShayGuy: my release of choice currently is 8.04.2 LTS for maximum stability..
<cdubya> DaveCo, then I clicked on a link I wanted to hear....then there's a link to play in a standalone player.....I right-mouse clicked the link for the standalone player and copied it, then pasted in as a new internet station in rhythmbox
<MrEgg964> hi all :)
<ming> I can type in all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal
<ming>  I can type in all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal, other places are all OK.Some one know why?
<Andy242> Hi guys! Ubuntu newbie trying to install 9.04 and getting some strangeness- any help gratefully received
<losher> nocturn: no, but the same few keep showing up here again & again, and it's not clear there are fixes for them available yet...
<ShayGuy> I upgraded FROM 8.04. >:-(
<DHA> hi guys, when I was trying to access a shared folder on a Windows network ubuntu asked me to setup a password to the partition. I did that, but now I want to change the password. How can I do that?
<nocturn> losher: which few if I may ask? (curious)
<ShayGuy> Two version upgrades in one night might not have been the best idea.
<cdubya> DaveCo, that make sense?
<sebsebseb> Andy242: which  strangeness?
<Tkdmaster> so, any ideas as to why my ubuntu can't get access to the internet over a LAN, but my vista can
<ming> hi guys, I can type in all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal, other places are all OK.Some one know why?
<Tkdmaster> ?
<cdubya> ShayGuy, not a pleasant thing?
<Andy242> hi sebsebseb -  no matter how many times I run the MD5 etc. and d/l the ubuntu server to install
<Andy242> I always get a debootstrap error
<cdubya> Tkdmaster, a little more info might help
<Andy242> 'file://xxxxx/' is corrupt
<ShayGuy> Took me more than half the evening.
<Tkdmaster> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:68:b6:f1:01
<Tkdmaster>           inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Tkdmaster>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:68ff:feb6:f101/64 Scope:Link
<Tkdmaster>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Tkdmaster>           RX packets:83 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<FloodBot3> Tkdmaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: wired?
<Tkdmaster>           TX packets:54 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<losher> nocturn: missing sound, intermittent or no network, upgrade failed & borked the box, ext4 filesystem corruption, flash not working, system sluggishness, I may have missed a few...
<sebsebseb> Andy242: ok  not sure
<syslq78> Tkdmaster: no default gateway
<sebsebseb> Andy242: someone else can probably help
<DaveCo> cdubya: im kinda slow, doing it now, but yeah it makes sense
<keith> unkmar: Brilliant. It never occurred to me that changing system files might require root access. :-D
<ben__> what program do I use to change the size of my pics
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: and I was going to ask that question. static or dynamic. no gateway.
<Brando753> guys my update manager keeps poping up saying needs to do partial upgrade.
<Andy242> sebsebseb- the error is 'file:///cdrom/pool/main/u/ubuntu-meta/ubntu-minimal_1.140_i386.deb was corrupt
<Andy242> thanks sebsebseb
<nocturn> losher: Ok, than I have been lucky...
<Gnea> ben__: convert from imagemagick can do it
<Andy242> strangely though, when I check the CD if it's intact, it passes
<syslq78> Where in sendmail config file do I enter default senders email, it works ok over telnet. Admin warnings
<losher> nocturn: a lot of it seems to be hardware dependent
<unkmar> keith: is that sarcasm?  I simply mean that gdm is before login, therefore root.  not a user option.
<sebsebseb> Andy242: maybe just burn at a slower speed say 8x
<Andy242> tried that :( I'm burning at 1x :(
<MrEgg964> ben__: the Gimp is good for that
<DaveCo> cdubya: may i PM u?
<nocturn> losher: the intel EXA bug is, but there's a workarround.  The rest on my Dell machines is good
<keith> unkmar: Yes, that was sarcasm. :-p Not necessarily deserved, but it made me feel better.
<ben__> cool thanks
<DaveCo> cdubya: may i PM you?
<cdubya> DaveCo, sure
<Gnea> ben__: cheers
<tim_> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2), can ne one help me with this error
<Andy242> I've naturally googled this, but there's nothing out there
<ming> Hi, guys. I can type in all letters except 's' in gnome-terminal, other places are all OK.Some one know why?
<Andy242> it's nuts
<cdubya> <---- is very glad I didn't jump on the upgrade bus....:-)
<MrEgg964> Andy242: where did you d/l the iso from?
<mylisto> where can I download ubuntu 8.10?
<Tkdmaster> unkmar, can you explain whats up with the network exactly? i'm a bit of a nub when it somes to networks.....
<unkmar> keith: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5690
<Brando753> guys my update manager keeps poping up saying needs to do partial upgrade. why dos it constantly keep poping up. also im getting tracker applet error indexing files, help
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: How did you get your IP for eth0 ?
<ming> where does shortcuts of gnome-terminal save ?
<losher> syslq78: I gave up on sendmail, it's ridiculous. If all you have is a client talking to the ISPs server, I think ssmtp is better. 7 lines of config...
<olskolirc> ipconfig unkmar
<Tkdmaster> sudo ifconfig -a i beleive
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: did you specify it? or did it come out of a magic hat.  IE: DHCP from the router.
<fhdknpc> hh
<Titan8990> Tkdmaster, that just shows interfaces
<Tkdmaster> o_o
<syslq78> losher: thanks
<Tkdmaster> then i guess it was a magic hat
<Titan8990> Tkdmaster, to get dhcp on eth0:   sudo dhclient eth0
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: First the computer must have an IP, then it must know who controls the internet.  IE: default gateway. Usually the default gateway is .1 of your network.  like 192.168.2.1  notice the last digit.
<homeskill> i installed openssh-server but i can only ssh to it from my internal ip address, how can i make it so i can ssh to it from a remote computer?
<Tkdmaster> ok, so what info do you need and how do i get it
<Tkdmaster> o_o
<LMJ> hi
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: Titan8990 gave you a command that should work: sudo dhclient eth0
<mylisto> I've got an older laptop that I want to put ubuntu on...its 686 cpu...from like 2002?
<mylisto> which version should I use?
<losher> Andy242: Sorry if I missed this. Have you md5sum'ed the CD yet?
<Andy242> hey losher! thanks
<Andy242> yes, I have
<unkmar> Tkdmaster: that will re-Request an ip from the gateway device.
<Tkdmaster> okie dokie then, i shall be back
<LMJ> homeskill : you want to have remote access with ssh from Internet to your box in your lan?
<Andy242> and it passes ok when you check the cd for defects
<[1]nwmcsween> homeskill, dyndns among a thousand other things
<homeskill> lmj yeah
<unkmar> mylisto: use the server CD.  it doesn't install a GUI, thus you can choose.
<LMJ> homeskill : are you using a modem or router ?
<homeskill> router
<unkmar> homeskill: internal.  As in, Inside the same network.  Not from internet?
<mylisto> what unkmar:?
<homeskill> unkmar currently i can do it from my internal lan only. i want to ssh from a remote computer outside of my network though
<losher> Andy242: the defect check isn't very comprehensive, but if the md5sum of the burnt CD is correct, I can't understand why you're seeing corruptions, *unless* your reader is throwing random errors, or your RAM is? Are you sure your hardware is good?
<Andy242> losher: hmmm- good point, it's a machine we got given by a colleague
<Andy242> any way I could look into that?
<unkmar> mylisto: A live CD contains the gnome GUI.  Graphical User interface.  Windows like and very heavy for an old machine.
<chetnick> Anybody running shared printer through Ubuntu and Cups? Cant get my to work.
<LMJ> homeskill : then, you need to do some portforwarding on your modem, have a look to this website : http://www.portforward.com/, scroll down, pick a router similar to the one you are running and then, pick "SSH" and follow the 5 steps tuts
<mylisto> unkmar: I kind of just want to test this machine
<homeskill> lmj thanks
<unkmar> mylisto: so you would install using the Ubuntu server cd. Then later choose using tasksel your gui of choice.
<LMJ> yes chetnick : is the printer works fine on your system first ?
<mylisto> unkmar: with the server cd/dvd's are there options to install different gui's?
<voracious> hello! plz tell me how to find the directory size?
<losher> Andy242: for memory, you can download & run memtest. Run it overnight. Any errors at all mean bad memory. If that checks out, I'd try burning & booting a different release, just for grins.
<unkmar> mylisto: in that case you can use a Live CD, but it will be running gnome and not a true test of just what can be accomplished by abandoning gnome.
<mylisto> unkmar: giving this computer to a computer idiot
<Andy242> losher: yeah, I think that'd be the way forward too- I just heard great things for 9.04
<losher> Andy242: you might want to try those in reverse order
<Andy242> ok, thanks for your time guys!
<losher> Andy242: Personally, I avoid 9.04. 8.04.2 LTS is currently the most stable release
<unkmar> mylisto: then what do you want the computer to be capable of?
<mylisto> basically to just turn on...and use the internet
<MrEgg964> Andy242: can you possibly try the cd on a different system?
<mylisto> nothing fancy
<Andy242> losher: Oh! OK!
<mylisto> and where can I find all of the torrents of ubuntu releases?
<voracious> would you tell me how to find directory size? which command?
<unkmar> pupply linux can do that.  And so can some light desktops on ubuntu.
<ziroday> mylisto: torrents.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> voracious: du :)
<mylisto> whats a 'light' version of ubuntu?
<ziroday> mylisto: xubuntu
<bc> Gnea: had i forgot and gone to bed, rnapshot would have overwritten the disk with 9.04 on it lol /me edits fstab
<unkmar> mylisto: ziroday: Thank you, I had forgotton about that.  There is also fluxbuntu. you might try.
<Andy242> losher: OK- trying a different ver first
<dabbill> I cant seem to get my ar928x wifi card to work in 9.10, it worked fine on the live CD but is not working after install
<mylisto> fluxbuntu?
<ziroday> unkmar: fluxbuntu is not an official ubuntu derviative :)
<voracious> I had tried du but it does not match while I do it in GUI
<voracious> it gives different size
<tim_> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2), can ne one help me with this error
<tim_> pls
<unkmar> ziroday: that explains it not being one I felt comfortable with.
<tim_> pls
<FloodBot3> tim_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fazl> does anyone else have Xubuntu 8.10 intrepid and have problems with PC cards????????
<Gnea> bc: lol
<Gnea> !repeat | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<losher> Andy242: Good luck. I may be abed by the time you burn/install it...
<unkmar> mylisto: try xubuntu instead.  My experience with fluxbuntu wasn't all that good.
<Gnea> tim_: what command are you using?
<tim_> mysql
<Gnea> that's it?
<mylisto> unkmar: is there a torrent for it?
<Gnea> did you just install it?
<unkmar> mylisto: I haven't tried xubuntu.  I'm sure some others in here may have tried both.
<tim_> ya
<losher> tim_: you've googled the error message, right?
<tim_> do i need to restart the machine
<tim_> yup
<Gnea> tim_: okay, there's a website that explains how to get mysql up and running, gonna give it to ya
<Gnea> !mysql | tim_
<ubottu> tim_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tim_> thnx
<LMJ> tim_ : where did you see this error ?
<Gnea> np, check back if you have any issues along the way
<tim_> terminal
<Brando753> guys my update manager keeps poping up saying needs to do partial upgrade. why dos it constantly keep poping up. also im getting tracker applet error indexing files, help
<Andy242> losher: thanks again!
<tim_> it was working on another machine i was using
<LMJ> tim_ what are you trying to do ?  mysql -h localhost ... ?
<Gnea> LMJ: he was just using mysql by itself
<unkmar> mylisto: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<jjarebear> I had a quick question:
<BadRobot_> hi there  I've installed Ubuntu on my new ultra portable but I can't get my sound/ sound card to work. My sound card is a IDT High-Definition Audio CODEC
<ScottG> Is there a command line tool to set my sound?
<mylisto> ah thanks unkmar:
<tim_> how to create a data base?
<jjarebear> I kinda want ubuntu, but I have Windows, how will this affect it, will I need to get rid of windows or.....?
<xangua> jjarebear: no
<unkmar> jjarebear: dual boot.
<jjarebear> dual boot?
<LMJ> tim_ : 2 solutions, by hand via this command http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/fr/create-database.html or if you are a beginning, I will install "phpmyadmin" (there is a package on ubuntu). That's a website who could handle most of the mysql administration with pain
<unkmar> jjarebear: you can shrink the windows partition and then install ubuntu in the remaining space.  Ubuntu installs grub as a boot manager to allow you to choose which one to boot when you power on.
<BadRobot_> I am using a HP Pavilion DV2(AMD Neo 64) and ATI Radeon X1250
<BadRobot_> so many glues?
<ming> where does shortcuts of gnome-terminal save ?
<tim_> k i will try that one
<jjarebear> So if i decide I don't like ubuntu, I can just uninstall it and get windows back? Oh okay, cool.
<xangua> ubottu: !dual boot | jjarebear
<ubottu> jjarebear: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<unkmar> tim_: I have been warned against phpmyadmin by someone that has been doing it much longer than I.  Tread carefully.
<unkmar> jjarebear: didn't exactly say that.
<dabbill> I cant seem to get my ar928x wifi card to work in 9.10, it worked fine on the live CD but is not working after install
<BadRobot_> jjarebear  You can try to install Ubuntu via Wubi
<xangua> jjarebear: onnce you use Ubuntu you will be more like to dislike windows
<unkmar> jjarebear: you will have to repair your MBR before removing ubuntu or you will be "up the proverbial creek"
<BadRobot_> I have had the same problem before dabbill
<xangua> BadRobot_: agg i hate that Wubi
<xangua> you can neve be shure it will work with Wubi
<xangua> never*
<bc> tim_: mysql daemon started? sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<xangua> sure*
<jjarebear> Hmm okay, thank you for the help, I'll consider ubuntu :)
<BadRobot_> now I've reinstalled it and I can't get my sound to work
<dabbill> BadRobot_: I cant get dialup modem or wifi to work :(
<dabbill> BadRobot_: useing my blackberry as a tethered modem right now for internet, but its pretty slow
<bc> jjarebear: without installing you can run ubuntu from the CD to play around with it. or have you already done that?
<jjarebear> I have not done that, and did not know you could.
<BadRobot_> if you have a sd card you can install on it
<bc> jjarebear: yes, "live cd" option I believe
<losher> jjarebear: vmware will let you run Ubuntu in a window on your windows machine while you are still running windows. Unfortunately. I believe it costs...
<BadRobot_> I did it for a few friends , I've installed Ubuntu on a 8 GB sd card
<dabbill> BadRobot_: eh yea i have a 8gb thumb drive,
<bc> jjarebear: if you experience problems after live cd boot, come back here and ask before you give up
<Crypto2600> hello
<losher> jjarebear: vmware will let you run Ubuntu in a window on your windows machine while you are still running windows. Unfortunately. I believe it costs but otherwise I think it's ideal for windows users who want to try Ubuntu without commitment
<thelordmortis> what's the best package proxying solution?
<Crypto2600> anyone else got pwned by jaunty + ATI + multi-monitor issues?
<jjarebear> Okay, maybe I'll really consider using ubuntu. My friend said she liked it, so I wanted some information, you guys have been VERY helpful, thanks!
<dabbill> BadRobot_: running dual boot with vista hat came on notebook for right now, but if i could get wifi and dialup to work in ubuntu I will probly remove winblows
<Mytos> has anyone else had problems connecting to any network, wired or wireless since running updates this morning on 9.04
<BadRobot_> Well, I am on dual boot too
<BadRobot_> Vista basic and Ubuntu
<BadRobot_> ...also Windows 7 on SD card
<nellmathew> hey guys, i was wondering.. i want 2 partitions (1 for ubuntu, 1 for storage).. so i can reformat the ubuntu partition after playing around with it and messing it up w/o losing certain files.. i decided to make 1 primary partition (ext4), 1 logical (swap) and another primary for storage, does that sound right? and what should i make the mount point for storage? (by default it goes to /home)
<dabbill> BadRobot_: hows windows 7?
<dabbill> BadRobot_: any better then vista?
<bc> jjarebear: it's not windows, but then again it opens some doors for some people. maybe you're one of those people.
<jjarebear> I was raised as a windows kid, so let's see, I just might!
<pieter_> Hi, yesterday I tried to change the /home to another partition by changing /etc/fstab, but ubuntu doesn't seem to pick up the changes
<BadRobot_> very nice, it plays well with my ultra portable
<jjarebear> So the vmware thing, is this the VMware Workstation that allows me to use ubuntu without the commitment?
<Crypto2600> pieter_: you on that box now?
<BadRobot_> I've tested yet the 64bits version but I will soon
<dabbill> BadRobot_: i run a ubuntu web server at my dads house, if i was living back there it wouldnt be a problem, could just plug in a cat5 to my notebook heh
<pieter_> yes it stands next to me but it's not yet powered on
<BadRobot_> Do I need 4GB RAM to use Ubuntu 64Bits?
<dabbill> BadRobot_: my ubuntu webserver is 64bit
<Crypto2600> pieter_:  get it going and we'll work on it
<dabbill> BadRobot_: no you dont
<losher> jjarebear: yes, vmware workstation will let you run Ubuntu as a windows app. Also check out virtualbox...
<xangua> BadRobot_: you need a 64 bit OS to run 4 GB
<Crypto2600> BadRobot_: you just need 64bit to use 4GB
<Buzzzz> hello all
<Crypto2600> jynx...
<dabbill> BadRobot_: 64bit allows you to take advantage of more then 3.5gig of ram
<BadRobot_> Because my laptop is a AMD 64 bits if I use Vista on it a I need 4GB RAM
<bc> jjarebear: im not sure which version of vmware, but vmware runs in windows and allows you to install operating systems like ubuntu into basically really large files. it then allows you to "run" those files as if it were booting another operating system within windows/mac os x
<Crypto2600> pieter_: select "recovery mode from the grub menu"
<losher> jjarebear: the main downside is that it makes it all too easy to lapse back into Windows
<BadRobot_> I mean the 64bits version
<dabbill> i run 64bit vista with out 4gig of ram
<jjarebear> what do you mean losher?
<bc> losher: :D
<nellmathew> i'm trying to make 1 primary partition (ext4), 1 logical (swap) and another primary (ext4) for storage, does that sound right? and what should i make the mount point for storage? (by default it goes to /home).. i want to be able to format my primary ubuntu partition later without affecting storage..
<Buzzzz> anyone here got any success with connecting a eee pc 901 to a 802.11 n network with wpa2?
<losher> jjarebear: it's hard work to learn a new OS. vmware makes it really easy to say 'Ah the hell with it' when you run into an issue with Ubuntu, and you will....
<BadRobot_> how do you do that? dabbill
<BadRobot_> much RAM do you have ? I've 2Gb because I've have one memory slot, so I haven't found a single 4gb ram module yet to buy
<Yondering> BadRobot_, a 64 bit OS has the ability to address more 3.5gb of ram.  It's not necessarily a requirement to have more than 3.5gb to use a 64 bit OS.
<jjarebear> Hmmm, yeah everything will have issues period. I think I'll try virtualbox, seeing as it's free and try ubuntu, if I occur a problem, I can always come back here.
<BadRobot_> ah ok
<BadRobot_> thx
<Yondering> more than^.
<bc> losher: i dual booted windows 95se and debian in the late 90s, and i eventually switched. im probably the exception i guess
<BadRobot_> I didn't know about that
<shashwatpns> i want to format one of the partition of my harddrive to NTFS Can anyone help me with it??
<BadRobot_> coll , I will try some 64bits versions then
<BadRobot_> Which advantage will I have on installing a 64bits OS ?
<losher> nellmathew: I recommend you stick to ext3. Typically, you would have one primary (root), then a logical swap & a logical data. Add an extra primary root partition for easy backup and you're in the sweet stop. Need advice on sizing?
<Yondering> BadRobot_, none to speak of, seeing you only have 2 gb of ram.
<BadRobot_> use Gparted <shashwatpns>
<losher> bc: just repeating what I've heard other windows users say....
<BadRobot_> shashwatpns
<shashwatpns> yes
<BadRobot_> try Gparted
<shashwatpns> where will i get gparted
<bc> jjarebear: fairly new computer?
<jjarebear> I got it in.... november I think?
<losher> bc: worried about performance?
<bc> jjarebear: you currently running xp?
<jjarebear> Yeah I am.
<BadRobot_> Yondering ...Also I have 4 gb of ready-boost
<kindofabuzz> i love you jaunty jigalo! =)
<bc> losher: no just imagining impressiveness :D
<losher> bc: :-)
<anyr>  Please, hel me. I just install jaunty and can't change screen resolution from 720x350 to any other (video radeon x600).
<BadRobot_> You get Gparted from synaptic or add remove
<Gnea> unkmar: hrm, noticed some wierd translation with okular.. trying gxps, but finding it difficult to write to pdf so far
<shashwatpns> thanx
<BadRobot_> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<losher> jjarebear: perfect. Use vbox or vmware and install 8.04.2 LTS. Should go very smoothly...
<Yondering> BadRobot_, Ready-boost isn't ram.  It's a method of using flash memory for disk cache.
<BadRobot_> try to reconfigure xorg anyr
<jjarebear> Okay, I guess I'll do that tomorrow after school! Thank you SO much. I must go, russian and japanese test :P
<useruseruser> hi guys
<jjarebear> Oh, one more question.
<bc> jjarebear: it might look strange for a few minutes, but it kicks the pants off xp.
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<useruseruser> hi
<losher> jjarebear: ask...
<dabbill> BadRobot_: how do i do what?
<Gnea> unkmar: I take that back. figured gxps out.  MUCH better than okular...
<jjarebear> If I decide, in the future to just go with ubuntu, will I be able to type in Japanese, Russian, Hebrew, Arabic, and German?
<anyr> a did it again and again :)
<bc> useruseruser: sup fifty
<Crypto2600> i liked KPDF
<bc> jjarebear: yes
<Gnea> evince ftw
<jjarebear> Thank goodness, does Rosetta Stone work with ubuntu, or should I keep xp for rosetta stone?
<BadRobot_> open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (as the superuser, root) in a text editor;
<losher> jjarebear: *you'll* be able to tell *us* the answer to that soon...
<jjarebear> xD Okay, well thank you guys so much, now I must go to bed.
<Titan8990> jjarebear, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1867
<losher> jjarebear: you'll be back....
<BadRobot_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10] Clicking System > '<username> log out' allows me to log out. What is the equivalent command-line command?
<bc> bullgard4: ctrl+shift+backspace if you're in a real hurry!
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<shashwatpns> how do i format a disc to ntsc using gparted
<Boohbah> National Television System Committee?
<Titan8990> lol
<Titan8990> Boohbah, i had just looked up the same thing
<shashwatpns>  how do i format a disc to ntsc using gparted???????
<bullgard4> bc: Your answer is wrong. It does not function.
<bc> bullgard4: im not falling for that one
<Titan8990> shashwatpns, first you have to invent the ntsc file format I think
<tsLight> today I experienced two total system freezes while double clicking on a blank (0 bytes) .odt file, when OpenOffice (version 3) was loading. Has anyone experienced anything similar?
<losher> bullgard4: it's disabled by default in 9.04. What release are you running?
<boritek> is there a way to edit lyrics in ubuntu??
<bc> bullgard4: (I might have gotten the keys wrong.. well, losher says I'm not!)
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<useruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<useruseruser> unit
<useruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<FloodBot3> useruseruser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc> useruseruser: you must be in da club
<losher> shashwatpns: can't be done in gparted I believe, you need ntfsprogs...
<Titan8990> how many channels can 1 guy spam in 15min....
<boritek> is there a way to edit lyrics in ubuntu?? I tried easytag, it can do many thing except that...:(
<shashwatpns> sorry, how do i format a disc to ntfs using gparted???????????
<bullgard4> losher: Read back: "09:06 < bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10] Clicking System > '<username> log out' allows me to log out. What is the equivalent command-line command?"
<BadRobot_> You need to load the drives and the create a NTFS partition
<losher> bullgard4: the answer is ctrl-alt-backspace, but it's disabled by default in 9.04. What release are you running?
<bc> ah, alt
<boritek> is there a way to edit lyrics in ubuntu?? I tried easytag, it can do many thing except that...:(
<shashwatpns> i want to format one of the partition of my hard drive to NTFS Can anyone help me with it??
<losher> shashwatpns: I repeate: you need ntfsprogs...
<Flynsarmy> Are QT4 apps supposed to theme properly into gnome the way gtk2 apps do?
 * bc waves g'night, manana
<losher> bc: night...
<dougal> ctrl+alt+backspace dose not work from cmd line
<quibbler> shashwatpns, have a look here: format a disc to ntfs using gparted
<shashwatpns> thanx losher i'll try it can i get it through add/remove
<xangua> Flynsarmy:  if you have qt4.5 yes
<Flynsarmy> dougal, install dontzap if you want ctrl+alt+backspace to work on jaunty
<Flynsarmy> xangua, why does opera look so incredibly dodgy? i installed the qt4 version
<losher> I seem to be having trouble making myself understood tonight
<xangua> Flynsarmy: do you have jaunty ¿¿
<Flynsarmy> xangua, yes
<shashwatpns> <quibbler> i've tried gparted it dose not have the feature
<losher> Flynsarmy: qt4 is too new to be stable, and opera doesn't the kind of QA attention firefox gets...
<Flynsarmy> losher, so if i installed hte qt3 version it'd look right?
<xangua> Flynsarmy: justo go to System> Preferences> Qt4 conf -or something like that-  and select GTK, save ans exist
<losher> Flynsarmy: no idea, I don't use either, sorry...
<quibbler> shashwatpns, want the discussions says is what losher is telling you install ntfsprogs
<homerj> #ubuntu-ppc is dead....if I have a bug, with a working solution for the PPC version...do I just post it in launchpad?
<homerj> or is there another place for it?
<losher> quibbler: thank you...
<Flynsarmy> xangua, made no difference. By default its set to 'Desktop Settings' which i'm assuming would have been GTK+ anyway
<shashwatpns> where will i get ntfsprogs???
<zaggynl> from the repository?
<Flynsarmy> shadearg, open a terminal. sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<xangua> Flynsarmy: no diference ¿¿
<Robbies> morning all
<Pedrolito> I cannot seek mp3s in jaunty, does anyone has an idea why?
<Flynsarmy> xangua, it looks identical to how it did before i made the change.
<xangua> Flynsarmy: do you save and quit ¿¿
<xangua> Flynsarmy: do you select GTK style ¿¿
<losher> shashwatpns: ...and then 'man ntfsprogs'
<shashwatpns> <Flynsarmy> it says invalid operation ntfsprogs
<Flynsarmy> xangua, i set it to gtk+ style, did a file - save and closed it. then opened opera
<losher> night all
<xangua> jum are you sure you installed opera Qt4 ¿¿
<Flynsarmy> shadearg, you typed it wrong. sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<Robbies> I am trying to upgrade to jaunty, but its saying that The package 'xubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. any idea how i can fix this?
<Flynsarmy> xangua, yes. deb name was opera_9.64.2480.gcc4.qt4_i386.deb
<xangua> let me try Flynsarmy (installing Opera Qt4 )
<shashwatpns> thax robbies, flynsarmy & losher
<xangua> Flynsarmy: have you tried with the alpha 10 ¿¿
<Flynsarmy> xangua, nah, i'm still using the same deb i used on intrepid
<futureistyranny> \o/ Ubuntu 9.04                      0.03 2x0.8GHz 1.7GB 33% 2009-05-01 09:22:38
<futureistyranny> pay attention to 2x.08Ghz
<futureistyranny> And explain it
<futureistyranny> Explain it!
<bullgard4> losher: Read back: "09:06 < bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10] Clicking System > '<username> log out' allows me to log out. What is the equivalent command-line command?"
<OzTrOuT> hello
<pass> hola
<OzTrOuT> :)
<flowchat> fat
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10] Clicking System > '<username> log out' allows me to log out. What is the equivalent command-line command?
<OzTrOuT> how are ya doing pass ...
<shashwatpns> how do i use ntfsprogs
<pass> Muy bien
<Titan8990> bullgard4, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Titan8990> bullgard4, or ctrl+alt+backspace
<xangua> Flynsarmy: i get Opera Qt4 with GTK appearence
<Flynsarmy> xangua, Maybe i'll try redownloading it or something
<ipressthebuttons> hello?
<xangua> Flynsarmy: using Opera 10, i'll upload it to my Flickr> http://www.flickr.com/xanwito
<bullgard4> Titan8990: Thank you very much for your help.
<Geine> hi all
<Titan8990> bullgard4, np
<ipressthebuttons> I have a serious issue with my resolution
<Geine> the pdf printer not working -- any clue?
<OzTrOuT> HI Geine ...
<Geine> OzTrOuT, hi
<ipressthebuttons> my resolution defaults to 1600x1200, and my screen is only 1280x768.
<ipressthebuttons> If I change my resolution, the screen gets all glitchyed up
<ipressthebuttons> is there anything I can do?
<Robbies> I am trying to upgrade to jaunty, but its saying that The package 'xubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. any idea how i can fix this?
<benchew> i wish to install cabextract with this command sudo apt-get install cabextract, but came out error with E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<OzTrOuT> I am running the new Ubuntu here and it works great ...
<prathibha> While installing gnome-panel-data I am getting the following error, /tmp/gconf-KCMANH/temp.entries:279: parse error: Premature end of data in tag keyline 204
<dayo> in shell, how do i clear my file history?
<Titan8990> dayo, file history?
<nocturn> dayo: command history?
<nocturn> history -c
<prathibha> While installing gnome-panel-data I am getting the following error, /tmp/gconf-KCMANH/temp.entries:279: parse error: Premature end of data in tag keyline 204
<OzTrOuT> good bye for now ... take care all ...
<dayo> Titan8990: when i open files in gedit, for example. if u click 'File', at the bottom you'll see a list of files u opened.
<sergi> hi
<Titan8990> dayo, thats going to be specific to gedit
<shashwatpns> i want to format one of the partition of my harddrive to NTFS Can anyone help me with it??
<sergi> I need tutorial deluge 1.1.7 please help me
<benchew> i wish to install cabextract with this command sudo apt-get install cabextract, but came out error with E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<nocturn> dayo: click places > Recent Documents and choose clear
<nocturn> that will clear it in all GNome-aware programs
<prathibha> While installing gnome-panel-data I am getting the following error, /tmp/gconf-KCMANH/temp.entries:279: parse error: Premature end of data in tag keyline 204..Have anybody faced this problem ... If so what's the solution
<dayo> nocturn: that's what i meant. but i don't have that option. i'm using xmonad on gnome
<useruseruser> bc, hello
<dayo> nocturn: so i thought maybe there's a file i could clear manually, via shell
<benchew>  i wish to install cabextract with this command sudo apt-get install cabextract, but came out error with E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<useruseruser> bc, hi
<Titan8990> dayo, somewhere in ~/.gnome maybe?
<benchew> useruseruser, me?
<useruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<nocturn> dayo: there probable is a file in .gnome2, .gconf2 or .config
<dayo> Titan8990: nocturn: ok, checking that now
<prathibha> nocturn, yeah its there
<nocturn> dayo: you could run grep for a filename that's in the list
<benchew>  i wish to install cabextract with this command sudo apt-get install cabextract, but came out error with E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<useruseruser> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<bc> useruseruser: bc is not awake at the moment. leave a message after the beep. *beep*
<omac> ipv6 firewalls...Anybody know the setup in ubuntu?
<sergi> I need tutorial configure deluge 1.1.7 please help me
<shadeslayer> sergi: tutorial to configure a bit torrent client,what for?
<shadeslayer> !deluge > sergi
<ubottu> sergi, please see my private message
<shashwatpns> i want to format one of the partition of my harddrive to NTFS Can anyone help me with it?
<shashwatpns> i want to format one of the partition of my harddrive to NTFS Can anyone help me with it?
<Robbies> I am trying to upgrade to jaunty, but its saying that "The package 'xubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist". any idea how i can fix this?
<omac> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zaggynl> shashwatpns: look into gparted
<BurningSebra> Anyone that can help me install amule on ubuntu?
<shashwatpns> gparted dosent work
<nocturn> !deluge >nocturn
<ubottu> nocturn, please see my private message
<zaggynl> doesn't work? it's unemployed shashwatpns ?
<sergi> to download faster download very little and I do not know how to configure
<shadeslayer> zaggynl: haha
<dayo> nocturn: grepping....
<zaggynl> :P
<kindofabuzz> how can i see all packages that depend on a certain package by command line?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<prathibha> While installing gnome-panel-data I am getting the following error, /tmp/gconf-KCMANH/temp.entries:279: parse error: Premature end of data in tag keyline 204..Have anybody faced this problem ... If so what's the solution
<shashwatpns> it dosen't have the feature zaggynl
<BurningSebra> ziroday: you mind helping me with instalaltion of a tar file?
<shadeslayer> sergi: well theres a problem with your connection or your port is closd
<shadeslayer> *closed
<bc> kindofabuzz: apt-cache show <package-name>
<tim_> what is the main function of package compiz?
<shadeslayer> bc: isnt that search
<xangua> sergi: like i've told you the download speed depends on the seeders, no from the program
<shashwatpns> i want to format one of the partition of my harddrive to NTFS Can anyone help me with it?
<bc> kindofabuzz: the show argument, not the search
<shadeslayer> !compiz > tim_
<ubottu> tim_, please see my private message
<mnemo> tim_: its a window manager (it draws all the windows and their decorations)
<Robbies> I am trying to upgrade to jaunty, but its saying that The package 'xubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. any idea how i can fix this?
<Ninesvnsicks> hmm
<kindofabuzz> bc, thanks but i want to show packages that use a certaion package, not what the package itself needs? does that make sense?
<BurningSebra> Anyone that can help me install amule on ubuntu? I just find a italina? version in the repositories...
<kindofabuzz> bc, for instance, i want to see everything that depends on mono on my system
<shadeslayer> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1801 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<bc> kindofabuzz: maybe the rdepends argument
<habtool> shashwatpns:  sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs     and then try gparted again
<bc> kindofabuzz: e.g. apt-cache rdepends <package>
<fez> you want dependants, as opposed to dependencies
<shashwatpns> habtool then what doi do
<kindofabuzz> bc, screw it, i'll just use synaptic, tell it to remove mono, and it will show me what will be broken =)
<sergi> My doors are open and the connection is good, could please send me a tutorial for configuring Deluge
<BurningSebra> shadeslayer that dosnt says me anything
<bc> kindofabuzz: rdepends does what you want
<kindofabuzz> bc, thanks buddie
<nocturn> ping
<nocturn> my connection choked
<habtool> shashwatpns  if the partition allready exist, open gparted, highlight the prtition and then right click on and and say format ntfs
<benchew>  i wish to install cabextract with this command sudo apt-get install cabextract, but came out error with E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: so is the package in the repo italian too?
<bc> kindofabuzz: apt-cache rdepends mono (and if you're curious about something specific, apt-cache rdepends mono | grep foo)
<kindofabuzz> k
<BurningSebra> shadeslayer dont know when i startd it it was def not in english
<shashwatpns>  habtool: the format option is not coming
<habtool> shashwatpns  is the ntfs partition mounted?  if so you need to unmount it forst
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: so maybe a english version is not available or there might be a setting you need to tweak,frankly i have no idea
<kindofabuzz> bc, how can i make that only search what is installed and not the cache?
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: you coud ask in ubuntu-it
<Metatron> 64 bit jaunty - flash installed, works in firefox, youtube doesnt work in opera, some flash works in opera, ideas?
<habtool> shashwatpns  right click the partition you want to be ntfs and say unmount (in gparted)
<Robbies> I am trying to upgrade to jaunty, but its saying that The package 'xubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist. any idea how i can fix this?
<BurningSebra> shadeslayer rgr.
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: what??
<bc> kindofabuzz: off the top of my head you'll have to do some command line fu with the output of dpkg -l
<JockyWilson> k9copy while ripping dvd to harddisk how do you turn off the preview window
<shadeslayer> Robbies: i think xubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<BurningSebra> shadeslayer: rgr = roger = ok :)
<shadeslayer> BurningSebra: ok,im kinda new to leet and all
<Robbies> shadeslayer thanks
<habtool> shashwatpns   Are you winning now?
<bc> kindofabuzz: singling out lines from dpkg -l that begin with ii
<ipressthebutton1> My default resolution is 1600x1200, but my screen is 1280x765 or something like that. If I try to change it in the display panel, the screen glitches. I fixed this once before, by editing xorg.conf and putting in my screen size in "VirtualResolution" or something like that, but I completely forgot where it goes and what other information may have been in the .conf file. Anybody have any tips?
<shadeslayer> Robbies: no problem,i had a similar problem in KDE and intrepid,adept removed kubuntu-desktop
<shashwatpns> habtool i didn't got your question
<Robbies> ok, i'll do that. thanks again shadeslayer
<habtool> shashwatpns: is the formatting ntfs in gparted working now?
<BaZiL> Help .. every update or driverinstallation i want to do . it hangs up at Loacing LIRC modules .. what can i do to correct that ? .. it happend after upgrade to 9.04
<shashwatpns> no the ntfs option is not coming habtool
<mw46> anybody having an USB Mic on jaunty?
<mw46> It looks like I can't change the level at all:-(
<sinok_cutepok> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<habtool> shashwatpns:  Did you install ntfsprogs and umount the partition you want to format?
<shashwatpns> i did sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs then what do i do habtool??
<shadeslayer> shashwatpns: you launch it
<habtool> shashwatpns:  open gparted and make sure the partition is not mount and then tell gparted to format it ntfs
<shashwatpns> habtool:how do i launch it??
<habtool> gksudo gparted  (from a terminal)  also make sure gparted is install:   sudo apt-get install gparted
<shadeslayer> anyone here using tf-tool
<alanbshepard70> Is there a way using the command line to re-save an mp3 file that plays twice as fast? for instance take a 2:00 podcast run the command it will now play all the content in only 1:00
<lowlycoder> what version of emacs is in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<shashwatpns> habtool : how do i launch ntfs progs
<Titan8990> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Titan8990> !info emacs22
<ubottu> emacs22 (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (Emacs 22). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1941 kB, installed size 5524 kB
<flowchat> poo
<habtool> shashwatpns:  you dont really, its is a library that gparted will use to format the partition you want to format. You will use ntfsprogs from inside gparted (or you can use it from a terminal, but that is for another day)
<shashwatpns> habtool: and in gparted ntfs option is not available
<habtool> did you install ntfsprogs and make sure the partition you are trying to format is not mounted?
<shadeslayer> habtool: what about mkntfs ??
<rahul> Do you guys know how to make firefox start up in viewport 2 when I log in without switching me to viewport 2?
<habtool> shashwatpns:  I need to take my kids to school. Will hand you over to the rest of the chatroom
<shadeslayer> rahul: you can add it in startup apps,but no idea how to get it in viewport 2
<shashwatpns> habtool : k
<habtool> shadeslayer: if he cant do it in gparted, I thought best leave him away from the command line :)
<shadeslayer> habtool: are you comfartable with CLI?
<shadeslayer> habtool: hehe
<rahul> I got it to go to a different viewport using devilspie
<shadeslayer> habtool: hes trying to format a ntfs partition right
<habtool> shadeslayer:  I am but not sure about the OP
<rahul> the problem is that I want it to open there out of sight
<habtool> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> habtool: ok ill see what can be done
<rahul> because I have a nice clean embedded terminal that I like to fuck around on for a little bit when I start my computer
<rahul> just to get used to using the terminal more and more
<shadeslayer> !language | rahul
<ubottu> rahul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rahul> errr
<macorino> hi i have problems with this http://pastebin.com/d3395b3e3 and here is the readme http://pastebin.com/d6c95064f
<rahul> sorry
<habtool> shadeslayer:  Thanks  shashwatpns, good luck
<leoncamel> hey. folks. I want install ubuntu jaunty into another partition. Are there any tools I can do that ?
<shadeslayer> shashwatpns: can you use a terminal?? ;)
<vigo> leoncamel: That can be easily done with the installer, erm, gparted thing.
<leoncamel> vigo: which installer ?
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone. Someone wanna help me out ? I wanna se up a dual screen between laptop and external screen, but the resolution won't work wel. Any ideas ?
<shadeslayer> DjAngo23: nvidia card?
<shashwatpns> not really shadeslayer
<DjAngo23> Ati HD
<vigo> leoncamel: In the Install it asks you which disk do you want and what do you want to do with it, it is gparted thing.
<shadeslayer> leoncamel: there is a option marked manual partition
<shadeslayer> DjAngo23: hmm there might be a ATI tool,but i know the nvidia one
<leoncamel> shadeslayer: ya. the parition is ready. it is ext4. which installer can I use to install packages ?
<vigo> leoncamel: Look up dual installs, I had a mess with that at first, finally figured it out.
<shadeslayer> leoncamel: just select the mount as / and click next
<leoncamel> vigo: ya. thanks.
<Ademan_ffuu> does anyone know how the /boot/config-2.6.28-11-generic is setup?  for instance what does "CONFIG_DM_RAID45=m"   mean?  there were a handful of '=y' which seems pretty self explanatory, but what's 'm' ?
<Guest97491> Hello, IS it pissible to install propitry drivers from install cd?
<DjAngo23> shadeslayer : When lunching ATI Catalyst control cener, i only have the choice between copy screen, set screen 1 neer 2, but both resolution stay the same, and it's impossible to change. So i have a 1024x768 on my laptop and also on my 24'..
<kindofabuzz> just curious, how much space would it take to install everything in the jaunty repos? =)
<shadeslayer> DjAngo23: you might have to edit xorg.conf,but that should be the last resort
<vigo> leoncamel: here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto < is a beginning  as well as a good read.
<DjAngo23> shadeslayer: maybe someone else got a a solution ?
<shadeslayer> DjAngo23: you can ask in the channel
<LinkPie> Does anyone here know any especially good guides for learning bash?
<DjAngo23> I wanna se up a dual screen between laptop and external screen, but the resolution won't work wel. Any ideas ? Ati HD 2300 card.
<Guest97491>  Hello, IS it pissible to install propitry drivers from install cd?
<vigo> I dumped the Proprietary ATI stuff and went all FOSS or 'good', seems to work ok.
<emiltin> hi, when i ssh to my ubuntu server, the connection goes dead after a while of not using it. is there a way to increase this time?
<dayo> Titan8990: nocturn: found the solution to clearing Recent Files log:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91154.html
<Guest97491> I mean wireless card propitry
<vigo> Guest97491: It certainly may be possible, yet I would look for Linux equivalents or open source code that does the same thing.
<reid> so my question is... why in the hell can linux know that if I have an AVI named movie.this.is.the.year.the.movie.was.made -- It still knows its an AVI
<Guest97491> So if i goto software sources and tick install cd then goto hardware drivers i can install propitry drivers from cd?
<kindofabuzz> Guest97491, is your wireless not working with Ubuntu's restricted drivers?
<reid> yet all of the windows users that use my server, are like WTF this isn't an AVI lol
<Guest97491> Not myg a friends.
<kindofabuzz> reid, it's magic =)
<DJones> emiltin: This blog post should help you keeping an SSH connection alive http://pthree.org/2008/04/16/keeping-your-ssh-connection-alive/
<emiltin> DJones: thanks!
<Sega> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu server 6.06 on a Sun Fire V100 with RAID1, and the partioner does not give me the option to choose "physical volume for RAID." What am I doing wrong?
<reid> Sega: what you are doing wrong, is 6.06
<kindofabuzz> 6.06?
<Guest97491> I just wondered if it could get them from the cd instead of downlaoding them>
<reid> Sega: try 8.04 at the very least =P
<Boohbah> reid: because avi is just a container format which may use different codecs
<emiltin> DJones: but is there a setting i can change on my server, instead passing in options when i ssh?
<reid> Boohbah: correct, but it works for every file extension afaik
<reid> Boohbah: I don't have to name txt files .txt, or mp3's .mp3
<Sega> reid: 8.04 does not work with SPARC as far as I can tell.
<Abracadabra> Good morning
<kindofabuzz> reid, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Video_Interleave =)
<Mytos> anybody have an idea as to why i cant install vmware player 2.5.2 on 9/04
<Ziko> Hello. I installed the 9.04 Netbook Remix. Everything seems to work fine. But after a new start I do not get the panels, and windows do not work.
<DJones> emiltin: This is a more detailed guide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Using%20the%20command-line Look under the using the command line section (section 3.1.1.1 on the menu) it explains how to modify your ssh config file to keep the connection alive by adding "ServerAliveInterval 120"
<Mytos> the rpm says its not supported, and the bundle tells me i dont have the right character type
<vigo> Mytos: Did you get the alien package?
<fung_> quick question: how do I copy all files of a folder into another folder in command line?
<Mytos> alien package?
<Need_Help_1> hi all
<DJones> !vmware | Mytos This might help you getting vmware installed, there's a link to manually installing it
<ubottu> Mytos This might help you getting vmware installed, there's a link to manually installing it: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Need_Help_1> i need some help
<bazhang> Mytos, dont use the rpm
<sarts> Need_Help_1: so, ask
<Need_Help_1> i got a pretty shitty flash-performance
<Need_Help_1> tried already the original flashplugin
<Need_Help_1> by adobe
<Need_Help_1> and gnash
<vigo> Mytos: You said rpm, I think rpm is in the alien package, one sec ...
<Need_Help_1> iam using 9.04
<Need_Help_1> with the Gnome Interface
<vigo> Mytos: Try this one, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1143810&highlight=rpm
<troopperi> fung_: first move the folder like cd /move/folder/where/you/want then cp *.* /folder/where/files/should/copied
<shashwatpns> shadeslayer: it is formated
<snikker> i'm unable to get working my "nvidia tnt2" card with nvidia drivers can you help me?
<fung_> troopperi: thanks
<shadeslayer> shashwatpns: ok boot the XP CD and format the partition to ntfs from there
<troopperi> fung_: np
 * Paulo39 boa dia
<shadeslayer> !nvidia > snikker
<ubottu> snikker, please see my private message
<Need_Help_1> Do somebody have an idea , why my flash-performance is miserable ?
<snikker> shadeslayer: thanks i read that page
<shashwatpns> shadeslayer i'll install xp and inform you
<shadeslayer> snikker: so did it help you?
<shadeslayer> shashwatpns: sure
<DjAngo23> I wanna se up a dual screen between laptop and external screen, but the resolution won't work wel. Any ideas ? Ati HD 2300 card.
<shashwatpns> bye
<ertu_> hi. any fix on ubuntu 9.04's flash issue?
<shadeslayer> what issue??
<Need_Help_1> Got the same problem as you ertu_
<snikker> shadeslayer: i think that the nvidia drivers are not loaded on my system...
<Need_Help_1> Flash doesnt work smothly
<ertu_> shadeslayer, flash player only supports firefox on 9.04
<ikonia> snikker: look in system -> administration -> hardware drivers to find out
<Need_Help_1> even with nvidia drivers installed corectly
<shadeslayer> snikker: sudo lspci in terminal please
<Need_Help_1> iam using firefox
<shadeslayer> ertu_: no idea
<Need_Help_1> and flash works in opera too
<Need_Help_1> but the problem is
<Need_Help_1> its not smothly
<ertu_> Need_Help_1, that's weird
<Need_Help_1> grafic drivers are installed
<vigo> Need_Help_1: http://ubuntu.kareeser.com/?p=44 I got that from the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142913&highlight=rpm
<ertu_> Need_Help_1, how did you install flash?
<Need_Help_1> ive simply installed it with the synaptic packet manager
<DJones> snikker: What version of ubuntu are you using, 9.04?  If so it could be a bug, I've got a similar problem that my geforce2 doesn't get picked up and restricted drivers doesn't offer the appropriate nvidia driver, I end up having to use the "nv" driver without 3d acceleration
<snikker> DJones: 9.04
<shadeslayer> DJones: did you try lspci and finding if its in that list?
<Need_Help_1> Ummm for the flash-issue
<Need_Help_1> i found this post here a second ago
<Need_Help_1> in the Mainforum
<Need_Help_1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144739
<Need_Help_1> Maybe it helps :S
<Need_Help_1> need to try it out myself now
<uriol> histo, i have a problem with ubuntu jaunty,
<DJones> shadeslayer: Yes, I tried most things, lspci reports it correctly, it just doesn't get picked up by jockey, I've got a bug report filed against it at the minute
<ikonia> DJones: it wont report it as I "think" geforce2 was dropped in the current modules
<ertu_> Need_Help_1, thanks. i'm running 64bit too.
<ikonia> DJones: I can look into that if you want
<uriol> when i receive a notify the system haults. for example, i am in xchat, and i receive a new email in evolution, then the system gets freezed and i need to unplug the computer
<Need_Help_1> Here something interessting
<Need_Help_1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/192888
<snikker> shadeslayer: hardware driver say that nvidia driver is currently in use... lspci: vga compatible controller; nvidia corporation NV5M64 [riva tnt2 model 64] (rev15)
<shadeslayer> snikker: ok then its detected,ikonia is providing more info
<ikonia> snikker: does lsmod show the nvidia module loaded ?
<vigo> Need_Help_1: Flash on Jaunty?
<uriol> i disabled notify and now it works good
<Need_Help_1> yep , my flash-performance is miserable
<Need_Help_1> under jaunty
<Need_Help_1> :S
<snikker> ikonia: yes with lsmod it's listed
<shadeslayer> !flash > Need_Help_1
<ubottu> Need_Help_1, please see my private message
<holmser> I have a command line question for someone...
<ikonia> snikker: so what makes you think the module is not being used ?
<ikonia> holmser: just ask
<DJones> ikonia: If geforce2 was dropped, that would explain it, I won't be on that computer until tomorrow anyway, if I remember, I may see about picking your brains in a day or so if you're around, but its not critical
<holmser> I'm trying to move all of my pics into 1 folder
<uriol> hi ?
<shadeslayer> holmser: and??
<ikonia> DJones: nudge when you're ready as I'm working from memory so not %100 sure I'm right
<holmser> i have hundreds of subdirectories, and i was wondering if there was a nice clean command I could use
<shadeslayer> holmser: cp <source> <destination>
<ikonia> holmser: just move the top level directory and the sub directories will move
<DJones> ikonia: it might just be a case of me looking for a new graphics card anyway, the computer is 10 years old, but still does everything I need for occasional use
<ikonia> shadeslayer: thats copy not move and that won't work with subdirectories
<holmser> I want to strip the files out of the sub directories
<DJones> ikonia: Thanks
<snikker> ikonia: beacouse if i add the line "drivers nvidia" in my xorg.conf it sayd that it was unable to find the driver (or something like this)...
<holmser> and put them all in 1 main directory
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok replace cp with mv then
<Dday> What is equivlant of alt-tab in ubuntu?
<holmser> alt-tab
<ikonia> snikker: the line is Driver "Nvidia" exactly like that
<shadeslayer> heh
<ikonia> snikker: not Drivers nvidia
<Dday> Doesn't work when im in a full screen program
<snikker> ikonia: yes it was a typo... i've write    Driver  nvidia   in my xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> does someone know a multimedia distro which can boot quickly and has a low load on the system and can play my media files?
<ikonia> snikker: it's driver "nvidia"
<ikonia> Need_Help_1: not driver nvidia
<tommi69> shadeslayer: mediabuntu with some boot optimization
<shadeslayer> tommi69: ok ill look into that
<ikonia> shadeslayer: offtopic for here
<tommi69> shadeslayer: ubuntu server does it for me
<snikker> ikonia: now i try again...
<shadeslayer> ikonia: well i wanted a ubuntu distro
<Need_Help_1> i have all nvidia drivers installed corectly :S
<ikonia> shadeslayer: there is only one ubuntu distro - ubuntu
<fde> tommi69: medibuntu
<Dday> So can you alt tab in full screen program?
<tommi69> fde: correct, sorry abuot the mispelling
<benste> does someone now how to adjust V4l settings? in 8.10 my webcam worked ine but now it's a mix of green stripes and the original
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok,i thought there might a few variations that suit my liking
<shadeslayer> sorry
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so I'm not sure why your asking for an ubuntu distro that can boot quickly and have low system load - ubuntu only releases ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ikonia: got it
<tommi69> ikonia: *maybe* he was referring to ubuntu-based distros
<fde> ikonia: not the case at all... ubuntu releases at least 3 distros.
<fde> ikonia: and that doesn't even include the ubuntu-based distros that aren't official
<ikonia> tommi69: that would be offtopic for here then
<MarkJones> Hi guys I ditched 8.10 for 9.04 seems more stable with my new power supply.One issue left. Alacarte menu editor wont start, if i try to run in from terminal window, it says there are errors on certain lines of a python file or something simaler.Is there a fix for this?
<Need_Help_1> does anybody know how to remove "libflashsupport" ?
<ikonia> fde: and they aren't released by ubuntu
<Need_Help_1> i thought the command would be : sudo aptitude remove libflashsupport
<fde> ikonia: kubuntu, xubuntu, and edubuntu are all released by the Ubuntu project.
<ikonia> fde: yes, but they are still "ubuntu"
<Need_Help_1> right
<fde> ikonia: saying these other non-official distros aren't ubuntu is like saying because I pick my own packages I'm not using Ubuntu anymore.
<Need_Help_1> just setup differently
<astronaute> hello :)
<fde> ikonia: no, they are edubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu... they just happen to share the same repo
<ikonia> fde: - no it's like saying "unofficial distros are offtopic in this channel" which is what I did say
<ertu_> Need_Help_1, that 64bit link fixed my issue. thank you.
<snikker> ikonia: Failed to load module "nvidia" (load failed, 7)
<Need_Help_1> did it ?
<ikonia> snikker: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please.
<Need_Help_1> what was the command for removing the "libflashsupport
<uriol> and the edubutnu is from canonical ?
<Need_Help_1> iam still trying it :)
<astronaute> can anyone help me choose an hardware RAID controller for ubuntu Jaunty ? 4 HD min, 0 AND 1
<Need_Help_1> but without any sucess
<snikker> ikonia: yes, just a moment.... i've got it on the other pc...
<ertu_> Need_Help_1, well i uninstalled previous one by synaptic manager..
<fde> ikonia: I think it is a distinction that is flawed... its not like these distros package their own stuff, they just pick different packages from the Ubuntu repo
<uriol> ikonia ?
<Need_Help_1> what was the plugin called like _
<ikonia> fde: thats your opinion - I'm just explaining the channels policy
<Need_Help_1> libflashsupport _
<Need_Help_1> ?
<ikonia> astronaute: you need an LSI or a 3ware for hardware raid support
<MarkJones> Can someone on Jaunty please check to see if your menu editor starts please?
<shadeslayer> Need_Help_1: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<fde> MarkJones: it does
<ertu_> Need_Help_1, nswrapper. it uninstalled flashplayer-nonfree.
<shadeslayer> MarkJones: yes
<MarkJones> dang
<fazl> can anyone help me with a MODESWITCH problem? I got a USB dongle and i cant get it to flip flop from Storage to Broadband mode
<jjrUbu> Hello to all people
<traskbt> I can't install gstreamer plugins.. http://pastebin.ca/1409278 I have never had this issue before. I'm running 8.10
<Need_Help_1> k
<Need_Help_1> will check it
<uriol> in system... main menu ?
<astronaute> ikonia, can you please give me some reference that works ?
<Need_Help_1> nswrapper got something to do with ndiswrapper ?
<traskbt> Different error messages for different gstreamer packages, but still errors.
<MarkJones> Can i paste bin the errors I get when trying to start my editor?
<ikonia> astronaute: check out the lsi and 3ware website, they have exellent linux support
<traskbt> (I tried enabling medibuntu repos, didn't do anything)
<astronaute> ikonia something ubuntu friendly
<fazl> Modeswitch anyone? Going once... going twice?????
<astronaute> ikonia ok I try :)
<ikonia> astronaute: anything "linux" friendly that doesn't need 3rd party modules, is ubuntu friendly
<astronaute> ikonia so I can pick any 3ware card ?
<fde> traskbt: nothing you can really do about that other than either edit the dpkg source or wait till they upload the new libmad and libid3tag
<ikonia> astronaute: if it has linux support - yes
<ikonia> astronaute: it will be expensive for true raid cards though, be warned
<MarkJones> http://pastebin.com/m3c0b0fa7 This is the problem i have with manually starting the menu editor. Any way to fix this?
<sidi> #linuxac
<astronaute> ikonia well, I have no choice for real dual boot
<benste> does someone now how to adjust V4l settings? in 8.10 my webcam worked ine but now it's a mix of green stripes and the original
<ikonia> astronaute: great,
<vigo> I gotta pack for a boat trip, y'all have fun and such.
<fde> MarkJones: ls -l /home/mark/.config/menus/applications.menu  <-- is it owned by you?
<visionofarun> Is there any way to capture(save) the playing stream to a MPEG file or other? I am using VLC 0.9.9.
<traskbt> gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 did the trick, but I still can't get ffmpeg and stuff..
<MarkJones> permission denied
<MarkJones> hmm
<giovanni> hi
<fde> MarkJones: should probably chown the whole directory as root so you own it again.
<flux_> i fired up an ubun** installation on a pentium-m 1.6GHz notebook i lay hands on. testing 720p x264 performance(various things) i noticed a mean number of frame drops per 40 minutes of maybe 5-10. will i expect to lower that value with gentoo + fluxbox?
<snikker> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d7a3b293d
<CoasterMaster> What user does apache run as?\
<KalebsRevenge> hi does any1 know a good p2p client
<fde> MarkJones: man chown and look for recursive
<fazl> Hey Visionofarun, there is a way to save VLC streams, you just have to go to Streaming in the FILE menu of VLC
<MarkJones> ok so shoudl i just run "sudo nautilus" and change the permission for that whole folder?
<fde> KalebsRevenge: Vuze or gtk-gnutella
<t3pleni9> what would be the problems associated with changing the network hardware address?
<visionofarun> fasl: Oh, let me try. I had seen that option in 0.8.6. But the options have changed in the recent version
<flux_> KalebsRevenge, i use deluge. if you don't mind using gtk for your bittorrent client this should fulfill all your needs
<MarkJones> ok
<astronaute> ikonia, can you confirm this one is ok please ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816116042
<ikonia> snikker: ok - so that looks good, can you pastebin the output of "lsmod" please
<fde> t3pleni9: other than it's illegal to get on the internet with a spoofed MAC address... none
<KalebsRevenge> i ave a bit torrent client im after something like limewire but not as rubbish
<fazl> Visio, i have 9.4 installed on my 8.10 intrepid and the options are still there
<ikonia> astronaute: does it say it has linux support ?
<fde> KalebsRevenge: gtk-gnutella connects to several networks including limewire
<emiltin> hi, i  have a problem with updating the rake gem. gem list says i have rake 0.8.4, but rake --version only says 0.8.1, and some things are not working
<flux_> have you tried frostwire?
<astronaute> ikonia : Microsoft Windows 2003/XP/2000, Red Hat Linux, SuSE Linux, Fedora Linux, 2.4 Linux kernel, 2.6 Linux kernel, FreeBSD
<fazl> can anyone help me with a MODESWITCH problem?
<KalebsRevenge> ty i will try it
<calwig> Hello, could anyone tlel me how to put several files into a BOOTABLE ISO?
<visionofarun> fasl: ah.. really? I have in my Menu-> Media, Audio, Video,etc
<emiltin> i'm on Ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<ikonia> astronaute: so it's supported then
<flux_> if you just need limewire but dislike the client, frostwire might be a difference
<calwig> with which program (not k3b) can I use or make it bootable ISO?
<astronaute> ikonia, thank you mate :)
<MarkJones> fde: You are the freaking man(or woman)!! I learned something new and helped very much thank you!
<fde> Frostwire is still Java based, thus still crap... gtk-gnutella is much nicer
<fazl> VISIO, its in your Media file
<fazl> sorry
<fazl> Media tab
<fazl> or you could just it CTRL-S
<fde> MarkJones: haha... thank you!
<Geoffrey2> mplayer is going nuts when I try and play video files, an error keeps blinking at me, something about ALSA_AO, being unable to find simple control PCM...
<fazl> and then go over to the tab you need
<MarkJones> I love this community!
<calwig> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fazl> EG File.. Disk... Network, etc
<Geoffrey2> the mplayer I just installed from Jaunty's repository......
<fde> MarkJones: I'm actually more involved with Fedora, I just don't want to go back to 10, and 11 has issues here that aren't resolvable afaict
<snikker> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d6cd9ce89
<MarkJones> fde: How did you know what the prob was? Did you have that prob once before or did just experience tell you?
<giovanni> firefox don't use java but i installed from java site and from synaptic
<fde> MarkJones: It said permission denied, so we changed the permissions so you wouldn't be denied... not rocket science  ;)
<Pirate_Hunter> are there any issues i should be aware of when making a static ip for jaunty?
<ikonia> snikker: do you have two video cards in there ? like an onboard one for example as the agpart is intel - not nvidia
<MarkJones> Ah I feel like a retard now.hehehe
<ikonia> snikker: sorry nvidia AND intel
<fde> Pirate_Hunter: none
<MarkJones> Now I wonder what in the world changed the permission.
<traskbt> I can't install Sun Java in 8.10 anymore, I have never had this problem before: http://pastebin.ca/1409288
<fde> Pirate_Hunter: just do it via nm-applet, not the cli... else things like pidgin and firefox won't be able to connect to the internet
<snikker> ikonia: yes, i've got intel (on board) and nvidia (AGP)
<ikonia> snikker: are both in use ?
<giovanni> firefox don't use java but i installed from java site and from synaptic
<snikker> ikonia: no, i want use nvidia card only
<fde> traskbt: please check your /etc/apt/sources.list ... something is wrong with it
<Pirate_Hunter> fde, ok so it wont be like intrepid, well will make one now, thanks i always make static ip manually
<ikonia> snikker: for the purpose of debugging it may be better/earlier to disable the onboard card (you can re-enable it later if you want but it makes debugging easier)
<MarkJones> Jaunty realy seems snappy.Very responsive.
<fazl> Ok, i guess no modeswitch takers.... had a good night/day peoples
<Pirate_Hunter> fde,  oops misunderstood that why shouldnt i use the cli?
<calwig> Hello, could anyone tlel me how to put several files into a BOOTABLE ISO?
<visionofarun> fazl: thanks mate.. I am trying it.. But no luck
<fazl> What do you mean Visio?
<ikonia> calwig: mount the iso and put the files in
<ikonia> calwig: thats assuming you already have a bootable iso
<fde> Pirate_Hunter: as I said, many GUI apps depend on NetworkManager now... CLI bypasses NetworkManager
<calwig> :/ really
<calwig> ok
<calwig> thx
<MarkJones> Oh man Im so happy now.2 whole weeks without a stable system.woohoo
<snikker> ikonia: i though that the intel card was disabled... i must check it in the bios, right?
<ikonia> snikker: be good to check yes
<snikker> ikonia: ok, now i check...
<traskbt> fde, http://pastebin.ca/1409290
<Pirate_Hunter> fde, oh ok still weird since i thought changing through cli would also update Network... even if it does get bypassed, ubuntu is starting to become a lot like windows bit by bit
<fde> traskbt: I would go into System > Administration > Software Sources and pick a different mirror
<koshari> fde: i think they are all copping a bit of a battering ATM
<fde> Pirate_Hunter: no it's not... its just trying to become retard-resistant, and thus making things harder for old timers
<ahren> hi i was wondering if 9.04 is running slower than 8.04 for anyone mine is running a bit slower after upgrading and i don't know why
<traskbt> fde, "Download from: |Server for United States|" what should I change it to..?
<muteW> I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on an old Acer laptop and have been having these frequent lockups where the entire system freezes.
<muteW> The only way out is to either reboot or use the Magic SysRq key to do a clean reboot..
<fde> koshari: that would explain things going slow, but for most every package to have incorrect dependencies?
<muteW> Is there any way to get a kernel stack trace so that I can find out the cause of the error?
<Pirate_Hunter> fde, isnt that what M$ does, well i agree to your post
<fde> traskbt: hit "Other" and then hit the button at the top that says "Best server" or something similar... let it decide for you...
<ikonia> muteW: sysrq is your friend
<muteW> ikonia: You mean the magic SysRq combination?
<BinaryKitten> hello, can anyone here tell me what i'm doing wrong?    ok .. i edited /etc/gdm/Init/Default  to add in extra stuff so that Synergy would start before the login..  rebooted and it doesn't run..
<raylu> muteW: is it actually a kernel panic?
<ikonia> muteW: you got it
<muteW> raylu: I don't think so..
<calwig> ikonia: how would you mount it read write?
<calwig> ikonia: Ive used mount -t
<calwig> ikonia: added -rw but doesnt let me do it
<ikonia> calwig: what image is it ?
<fde> calwig: -o rw would attempt to force it writable
<muteW> raylu: I posted further details in launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/368642
<tsLight> muteW, I had some total system freezes too, while making OpenOffice load a blank file
<calwig> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386
<tsLight> muteW, hadnt happened before (with 8.10)
<fde> calwig: an iso loop mounted, you should just be able to throw stuff into the directory, and it should stay...
<muteW> tsLight: Mine happens irrespective of the current operation..
<ikonia> fde: I'm wondering if it's an ubuntu image and the squashfs setup is giving him pain
<muteW> tsLight: It has happened when working in Gimp, Firefox or simply while reading a pdf using evince.
<traskbt> fde, still same errors.
<tsLight> muteW, hope that doesnt happen to me :P
<traskbt> Unmet dependencies.
<giovanni> firefox don't use java but i installed from java site and from synaptic
<traskbt> giovanni, why do you keep saying that?
<calwig> ikonia: dont know what you just meant by that but id say the pain i understand
<calwig> :)
<muteW> tsLight: Does your mount pointer still work when the system freezes?
<fde> traskbt: then I don't know what to tell you... it is because your mirror is out of sync, but if changing the mirror doesn't fix it, I guess you'll have to wait
<ikonia> calwig: is the image an existing image or one you are making
<fde> giovanni: that's not a question, still waiting for the actual question
<tsLight> muteW, nothing works, no mouse, no keyboard no tty, the screen and everything is just frozen, I have to reboot with the PC's button
<traskbt> Can anyone else using 8.10 install sun-java6-jre / jdk / plugin from the repositories?
<giovanni> ok sorry
<calwig> ikonia: i wanted to do an image you know dump files in and create a bootable iso, but i havent found a prog to help me with that
<ikonia> traskbt: it's reporting a broken package - thats the problem
<calwig> so im using the ubuntu image
<vhe> hi
<muteW> tsLight: hmmm, the system freezes for me too but I can move the mouse cursor around, nothing else.
<calwig> ikonia: so to your answer it is existing ubuntu iso image
<traskbt> ikonia, okay, so it's not just me?
<ikonia> calwig: the ubuntu image works off squashFS - so it won't be that simple
<calwig> grr
<muteW> tsLight: it doesn't respond to clicks though.
<traskbt> ikonia, I'm getting similar broken packages for a lot of things. Sun Java, gstreamer plugins, etc.
<tsLight> muteW, ah
<fde> ikonia: its reporting bad deps, because his mirror is out of sync... a broken package would give more info about files that are broken and the like
<Kraklok> hello
<ikonia> traskbt: there you go see fde's comment
<traskbt> ikonia, okay, but apparently I can't use a synced mirror..
<fde> ikonia: I already told him, and attempted to have him switch mirror, but apparently the issue is not getting resolved... so I'm at a loss
<fde> traskbt: I personally use the osuosl mirror, try that in the list where I told you to go to "Other"...
<ikonia> traskbt: when you do sudo apt-get update - do you see the "new" mirror addresses or your old mirror address
<fde> !pm | t3pleni9
<ubottu> t3pleni9: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<traskbt> ikonia, new.
<traskbt> ikonia, fde, trying osuosl mirrors now.
<fde> t3pleni9: I DO NOT answer PM's from people I do not know.
<fde> It is rude and presumptuous to assume I would.
<calwig> ikonia: im also trying to burn the netbook9.04.img to CD but that isnt allowed either. However I can mount it, I just cant access it or anything else
<Kraklok> A new client has an old Gutsy mail server that has never been upgraded. Is it safe to do "sudo do-release-upgrade" to upgrade to Jaunty ?
<calwig> ikonia: access i mean yes i can read files once mounted, but i cannot copy/delete
<ikonia> KingKimi: no
<ikonia> KingKimi: sorry, not you
<ikonia> Kraklok: no,
<KingKimi> what command is used to REINSTALL the installed software ???
<fde> Kraklok: don't upgrade him to Jaunty, upgrade him to Hardy's latest release
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> Kraklok: follow the upgrade page - you need to woalk through the proces
<calwig> ikonia: i just need to be able to burn the netbook image onto a CD and boot. Not to a USB stick
<ikonia> !upgrade > Kraklok
<ubottu> Kraklok, please see my private message
<fde> KingKimi: sudo aptitude reinstall <whatever>
<traskbt> ikonia, fde, osuosl doesn't cut it either.
<calwig> ikonia: renaming the .img onto an .iso didnt work yesterday
<fde> traskbt: weird, I'm using osuosl, and its fine here
<ikonia> calwig: it's a different format
<traskbt> fde, for 8.10?
<KingKimi> fde, thanks .. !
<snikker> ikonia: in the bios, i've set "Primary display: [AGP VGA]"   before it was "Primary display: [PCI VGA]" but nothing change when i run lsmod
<ikonia> calwig: burn it with nero - that supports img files
<calwig> nrg2?
<fde> traskbt: well, for jaunty
<ikonia> snikker: is there no disable option ?
<KingKimi> fde, whhy doesnt apt-get reinstall wont work ?
<calwig> ikonia: directly onto a DVDRW?
<KingKimi> calwig, or the freeware IMGBURN >?
<ikonia> calwig: yup
<Kraklok> thank you ubottu & ikonia
<calwig> ok
<snikker> ikonia: no i've got only this option for vga
<Bodsda> Hi, I was trying to remove gnome by following this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#Remove%20Ubuntu%20Packages -- but I have uninstalled about half those packages and know I have no sound, I have reinstalled pulseaudio as well to no avail, what else can i try?
<fde> KingKimi: for apt-get it's sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> ... too much typing if you ask me
<ikonia> snikker: that's annoying
<traskbt> fde, I can't install vim-gtk either. It looks like I won't be able to install anything..
<KingKimi> fde, but sudo apt-get reinstall did not work ?
<ikonia> snikker: what actual nvidia card do you have in there ?
<KingKimi> fde, sudo apt-get reinstall wine
<KingKimi> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<fde> KingKimi: I don't think it's a command in apt-get
<KingKimi> fde, ok
<snikker> ikonia: it's an old nvidia tnt2
<KingKimi> fde, thnks
<ikonia> snikker: one moment, let me check that
<snikker> ikonia: ok, thanks
<calwig> ikonia: i did that yesterday too the nrg2iso and didnt work, going to try again
 * fde hasn't used apt-get since the Debian issues around etch release
<cllaudyu> hello
<fde> apt-get was basically broken for a month
<bluefoxx> So is there any reason that Alt+SysRQ+b won't reset a machine, any machine, or anything else but bring up the stupid printscreen app at all now?
<bluefoxx> no matter what machine i'm on
<calwig> brb
<t3pleni9> ok
<t3pleni9>  the college i am studying in blocks the machine if i try to login to the net during the day time
<t3pleni9> so if i change my MAC address will it be detected by the server as entirely different machine
<ikonia> snikker: from the "system -> administrator -> hardware drivers" gui can you pleae tell me what version of the nvidia modules are in use
<ikonia> t3pleni9: speak to  your college administrator, we won't help you break the terms of your useage
<pinged> has anybody 'sudo rm -rf'ed  their hard drive yet, I'm startin to get bored
<pinged> ??
<ikonia> pinged: pleaes don't mess around like that
<fde> pinged: Ubuntu made it so you can't do that anymore
<bluefoxx> It works fine if X isn't running
<bluefoxx> pinged: They broke that last i checked
<pinged> really, didn't know that
 * bluefoxx actually tried it recently
<bluefoxx> something like Su: error: cannot remove directory "/"
<bluefoxx> or the likes
<bluefoxx> which is good i suppose
<cllaudyu> hi... how can i resolv a problem? i done a partial upgrade to 9.04 and now i can get to boot to the system...
<BinaryKitten> hello, can anyone here tell me what i'm doing wrong?  i edited /etc/gdm/Init/Default  to add in extra stuff so that Synergy would start before the login..  rebooted and it doesn't run.. Is this the right place to put it or should i be looking elsewhere?
<snikker> ikonia: i've got nvidia-glx-71
<t3pleni9> thats as simple as saying get rid of my net connection all togather
<fde> bluefoxx: not very fun though... can't even do it if you set up a chroot just for that... lame
<ikonia> snikker: perfect, thanks
<traisen> How do I login as root from a non-root userid?
<shadeslayer> can someone verify if this is actually beneficial and will not harm my PC http://www.sysadminsjourney.com/2008/08/31/quick-painless-ubuntu-speed-tweaks ??
<fde> traisen: sudo -i
<Chezerian> in the terminal how do you stop a process? I used to use ctrl-c  but that doesn't work anymore
<bluefoxx> traisen: Su <root password> works for me
<ikonia> bluefoxx: that was an update to coreutils a while ago
<KingKimi> whenever i install ubuntu into virtulbox , if i shutdown and restart it , it says no bootable found....... when i delete and resintall ubuntu and again shutdown ,,,,,, it again says no bootable found .... how do i solve this ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: speak to the virtualbox guys
<cllaudyu> hi... how can i resolv a problem? i done a partial upgrade to 9.04 and now i can get to boot to the system... ... it says its droping to shell and i dont know what to do...
<bluefoxx> ikonia: I did it succsesfully back in 6.10, but not in 8.04
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok..  i thought its with ubuntu ....
<ikonia> KingKimi: looks like it's not putting a boot sector or finding aboot sector on your virtual disk
<KingKimi> \join #virtualbox
<cllaudyu> :(
<bluefoxx> [was on a live cd with no harddrives and thats how i learned linux mostly]
<fde> KingKimi: it's #vbox
 * Nitrox22 is away: College
<KingKimi> fde, thnx
<DjAngo23> I wanna se up a dual screen between laptop and external screen, but the resolution won't work wel. Any ideas ? Ati HD 2300 card.
<ikonia> snikker: be with you ASAP
<cllaudyu> .....
<Chezerian> cllaudyu: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<KingKimi> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<traisen> fde: sudo -i asks for the userid of the current user and then says its not in the sudousers file.
<snikker> ikonia: ok, thanks :)
<ikonia> snikker: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-173
<ikonia> snikker: this is an older version than the one your using, I'm trying to find your versions support ist
<ikonia> list
<traisen> bluefoxx: su passwd didnt like the root passwd nor the current user passwd
<Orchid`> i understand flash is rather wonky,. but gnome not working, and nothing opening up is surely a bigger issue than just flash    voss
<ikonia> snikker: I'm not seeing tnt support in that list - it's not looking good
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!If you can please PM me with your response as im not always enar my computer, thank you enormously!
<ikonia> traisen: it won't - root is locked by default
<ikonia> traisen: sudo is used on ubuntu
<snikker> ikonia: oh, i understand...
<traisen> KingKimi: did you install virtual box under the root/ admin id or a regular userid?
<ikonia> snikker: still looking, but it's not looking good
<KingKimi> traisen, what ? i cant get it
<myself> hey, I am looking for a script that gives Auto-Ops to people who join a channel for X-chat, anyone have any idea where i could get something like that?
<IdentifyTarget> I have ubuntu minimal installed. What's the best way to update my distro?
<calwig> ikonia: nrg2iso .img to .iso successful. Now import .iso thru K3b to burn, fails, cannot read file
<Need_Help_1> synaptic packet manager
<Need_Help_1> and then click on update
<Need_Help_1> or reload
<Flannel> IdentifyTarget: update-manager-core
<ikonia> calwig: sounds like it's not a valid file or has been damaged
<Flannel> !upgrade | IdentifyTarget
<ubottu> IdentifyTarget: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Need_Help_1> And is there anything new for the flash-issue ?
<Need_Help_1> 32-Bit system...
<janisozaur> is it possible to create multi-architecture (i386, x86_64) deb package?
<KingKimi> in !skype , i got a wiki link.... but it say that add a skype respiratory ...  but i have a question ,, how do i add this to "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free" to respositatary ?
<ikonia> janisozaur: not really - but yes it could be
<fde> janisozaur: no
<ikonia> janisozaur: it's a bit of an open question
<mythman> just installed Elisa on Ubuntu 8.10 and its not picking up a mp4 that i ripped with handbrake video in my home video folder.  Have all my codec's installed
<traisen> ikonia:  I tried with sudo before asking here.
<janisozaur> so... it could change in (let's hope near) future?
<traisen> ikona: sudo -i login / sudo login / sudo su / sudo -i  rootuserid dont work for me.
<fde> janisozaur: things like python and the like are technically multiarch, but only because they aren't compiled....
<tootskyo> guys help a have dual boot ubuntu and windows xp how am i gonna reformat windows xp without touching na partition of ubuntu...
<KingKimi> in short, how do i add a line to ubuntu's respositatory ?
<BinaryKitten> KingKimi System ->  administration -> software packages -> Third Party Software -> Add
<KingKimi> BinaryKitten, ok
<fde> KingKimi: edit /etc/apt/sources.list or add it to the '3rd Party' tab of System > Administration > Software Sources
<KingKimi> BinaryKitten, but there is NO software packages......
<traisen> from man sudo -i looks reasonable, but sudo anything asks for the current userids password and then says its not in the sudousers file.
<KingKimi> fde, ok
<calwig> ikonia: ok well thats pretty unproductive, ill have to figure this out somehow
<gordonjcp> traisen: how did you get to a state where your user isn't in sudoers?
<BinaryKitten> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?  i edited /etc/gdm/Init/Default  to add in extra stuff so that Synergy would start before the login..  rebooted and it doesn't run.. Is this the right place to put it or should i be looking elsewhere?
<traisen> KingKimi: Sorry I am trying to become "root" user so I can install virtual box.
<ikonia> traisen: sudo -i
<KingKimi> fde, thnx
<usagi> hi! can anyone tell me what is the name of the users and groups app?
<fde> traisen: use the account you created at install and do 'visudo' and add yourself in that file
<traisen> ikonia: could you please  type the full command.
<IdentifyTarget> thank you Flannel
<KingKimi> fde, i added that line to software resources.... but how to install it now ??? its not in synpantic :( ?
<fde> usagi: users-admin
<usagi> i have no luck with adduser
<usagi> "Only one or two names allowed"
<fde> KingKimi: did you update (refresh) your repo?
<Chezerian> usagi: if you want to find out the command that brings up an app go to menu the look at the properties of that app and look at the command used
<calwig> ikonia: ok i have an idea, i have all the files I need to make a bootable floppy/cd/usb  What program can i use to pack it up into a bootable ISO?
<usagi> Chezerian, i would... maybe. but i made a minimal install. thus i cant look it up
<traisen> fde: so all users under ubuntu must be in the sudousers file (ie have root rights through sudo?!)
<usagi> well. command line install
<fde> traisen: all users that should be doing administration, yes
<traisen> ikonia: sudo -i
<traisen> [sudo] password for prax:
<traisen> prax is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<icqn> have you heard about this bug/issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/370273
<Bragex9> I have upgraded to ubuntu jaunty, and now a couple of things are not working like it used to. First of all when I use vnc remote desktop from my xp machine, then there is no respond when I use the keyboard or the mouse. I can connect to my ubuntu machine and I see the desktop, but nothing happens when I try to do something...any idea what is wrong?
<icqn> ikonia is my hero!
<calwig> ikonia: be my hero too now come on
<usagi> anyways. fixed
<icqn> usagi, what is fixed?
<neriMen> hum
<neriMen> new in this places...
<BinaryKitten> Bragex9: have you checked to see if there is a new version of the VNC software you are using
<efrenefren> hello.i'm having a problem logging in to last.fm using amarok 2. can someone help?
<Need_Help_1> totskyo i could help ya ;)
<traisen> fde: how do I install something different under a normal userid without the user being a sudouser?
<Need_Help_1> its not possible
<Need_Help_1> as far as i know
<mylisto> hey everyone...
<traisen>  sudo -l
<traisen> [sudo] password for prax:
<traisen> Sorry, user prax may not run sudo on
<Bodsda> Hi, I was trying to remove gnome by following this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#Remove%20Ubuntu%20Packages -- but I have uninstalled about half those packages and know I have no sound, I have reinstalled pulseaudio as well to no avail, what else can i try?
<Bragex9> BinaryKitten: I have reinstalled with the newest vnc. Still same problem
<Need_Help_1> u removed gnome ?
<mylisto> I've got this older laptop that I am trying to install xubuntu on...When I try to do the live option...I get a Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Need_Help_1> what are you using then ?
<mylisto> I know this is the floppy drive...There is no floppy drive on this system
<muteW> bluefoxx, try using the AltGr key instead of the Alt key..
<KingKimi> does skype for 8.04 work on 810 ??
<Need_Help_1> it does on 9.04
<Gabrys> is there official fix for the Intel graphics performance issues yet?
<Need_Help_1> should work there too
<wtv> KingKimi: it should
<calwig> Flannel: Hey, could you help me out for a second, I tried yesterday going from an .img to an .iso with several techniques, now all i want is to be able to put files into a bootable iso,
<efrenefren> KingKimi: yes skype 8.04 works on 8.10 and 9.04
<KingKimi> wtv, ok..... i am downloading the deb from that site////
<cloudreader> Needhelp: You can use xfce, KDE, gnome, fluxbox, etc, the beauty of linux, you have choice
<BinaryKitten> KingKimi: that would be a question to ask skype .. but i;m using hte same version i have for a while.. no probs
<KingKimi> efrenefren, thnx
<icqn> KingKimi, why do not you just use skype witch comes with 810?
<Need_Help_1> i know :)
<wtv> KingKimi: yeah it'll do
<KingKimi> icqn, what ?
<ikonia> traisen: there you go - thats the problem then your user is not an authorised sudoer
<wtv> icqn: its not there on skype site
<Need_Help_1> you can also use all of them :)
<default> hi, i am using jaunty jackalope and i am trying to install sysutils packages but the system says it cannot find it.. "Package sysutils is not available, but is referred to by another package." any ideas how i get to install it ??
<MinusSeven> hi
<Need_Help_1> and choose what you want at the beginning
<Need_Help_1> of a new session ;)
<ikonia> !info sysutil
<ubottu> Package sysutil does not exist in jaunty
<MinusSeven> just wondering about nvidia drivers.
<ikonia> !info sysutils
<ubottu> Package sysutils does not exist in jaunty
<KingKimi> !
<MinusSeven> how to install and enable them
<default> what
<mylisto> is there anyway to disable the floppy drive via bios?
<default> mm
<Need_Help_1> the nvidia drivers
<efrenefren> hello.i'm having a problem logging in to last.fm using amarok 2. can someone help?
<ikonia> default: looks like it's a legacy package that doesn't exist in jaunty at the mo ment
<Need_Help_1> ?
<ikonia> moment
<KingKimi> Need_Help_1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<default> ikonia: i have to install it from source ?
<Bodsda> Hi, I was trying to remove gnome by following this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#Remove%20Ubuntu%20Packages -- but I have uninstalled about half those packages and know I have no sound, I have reinstalled pulseaudio as well to no avail, what else can i try?
<Need_Help_1> KingKimi: I was trying to help the other guy
<ikonia> default: no, see if it's been split out into other packages, or wait for the package to be built
<jsphillips861> is there anyway to have the weather applet on the panel auto-update when you boot? mine never does
<default> ikonia: been using ubuntu for like 2 days now..
<KingKimi> Need_Help_1, sorry
<Need_Help_1> doesnt matter :)
<KingKimi> how do i stop the man command and get back $ prompt again ??????
<wtv> mylisto: you can disable booting from floppy drive using bios
<Bodsda> KingKimi: press q
<mylisto> wtv: where in bios?
<KingKimi> Bodsda, thnx
<traisen> ikonia: so all users have to be sudouser s There is no other way for an administrator to switch to "root" otherwise... Do only home users use Ubuntu?
<default> ikonia: centreon is requesting sysutils
<Bodsda> KingKimi: your welcome
<ikonia> default: is centeron in the ubuntu repos ?
<Need_Help_1> traisen i think every user can install applications
<default> ikonia: will try it, will see if it 'really' needs it
<wtv> mylisto: depends on your bios. it should be somewhere in 'boot device'. there's a proirity list there
<ikonia> !info centreon
<Need_Help_1> as far as he know the admin password
<ubottu> Package centreon does not exist in jaunty
<default> ikonia: i dont know
<ikonia> default: where ar eyou getting centreon from ?
<default> ikonia: i will find out now
<mylisto> wtv: boot order?
<ikonia> traisen: no - I use ubuntu in an enterprise environment
<wtv> mylisto: yeah some people call it that
<KingKimi> Bodsda, man of man cmd is also comes :P
<mylisto> hmm...I disabled it wtv: but I'm still getting a 'Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0'
<default> ikonia: from http://download.centreon.com/index.php?id=103
<ikonia> traisen: I also read the documents about how an OS is setup before coming into an irc channel and slating it making myself look silly not understanding how it works
<Bodsda> KingKimi: huh?
<mylisto> I got puppy linux to start up...
<ikonia> default: ok - so thats a 3rd party pakage thats got wrong dependencies
<mylisto> but ubuntu and xubuntu are giving me crap about 'Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0'
<ikonia> default: you need to speak tot hem about modifying the dependencies
<wtv> mylisto: hmm. never heard of such a problem
<san> I AM UNABLE TO BROWSE WINDOWS NETWORK FROM UBUNTU
<Need_Help_1> had that error some time ago
<ikonia> san: please don't use caps
<Guest78944> sorry
<mylisto> san: quit yelling
<Need_Help_1> but i cant remember how i#ve fixed it
<jsphillips861>  is there anyway to have the weather applet on the panel auto-update when you boot? mine never does
<traisen> OK I added the userid to sudousers and will try and understand how to do Ubuntu admin right later... Thanks to everyone for their help.
<mylisto> google sez its something about there not being a floppy drive
<Bodsda> Hi, I was trying to remove gnome by following this -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE#Remove%20Ubuntu%20Packages -- but I have uninstalled about half those packages and know I have no sound, I have reinstalled pulseaudio as well to no avail, what else can i try?
<ziroday> Bodsda: have you don sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<Need_Help_1> why did you remove gnome ?
<default> san: are you sure you are in the same WORKGROUP ?
<Need_Help_1> you can use xfce and gnome together if you want
<ziroday> Bodsda: err, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop sorry
<default> san: my 2 cents :)
<PerryArmstrong> will my processes run when my system is in suspended mode??
<KingKimi> i am now using ubuntu.... if i want to try KUBUNTU do i need to instlal into my hdd again ??
<Guest78944> I am unable to browse windows network from ubuntu , I get unable to mount location error
<gordonjcp> PerryArmstrong: no
<Need_Help_1> no kimi
<jsphillips861> Bodsda: I think it would just be easier to do a fresh install of kubuntu
<Guest78944> default: yes
<gordonjcp> PerryArmstrong: that's kind of the whole point of suspend ;-)
<ziroday> KingKimi: no, just do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Need_Help_1> right
<Need_Help_1> it takes you about 4mins
<KingKimi> ziroday, then it will install kubuntu into ubuntu ?
<Guest78944> default : with 8.10 i was able to but after an upgrade i cannot
<Bodsda> jsphillips861: ziroday -- i dont actuallywont kde, i want fluxbox, but without keeping gnome bloating my system
<Need_Help_1> its the same
<ziroday> KingKimi: it will intall kde and gnome side by side
<PerryArmstrong> gordonjcp; didnt get your point
<ziroday> Bodsda: take a look at fluxbuntu then
<jsphillips861> Bodsda: Ah, idk if fluxbuntu is still going, but that is worth a look
<KingKimi> ziroday, ok . thnx
<snek_> i'm trying to setup an automated backup system using rsync, but somehow my authorized_keys file is not being recognised.. did the filename change for ubuntu jaunty (coming from debian lenny)
<traisen> ikonia: I am not sure I understand the last part....ok I read man sudo and searched the online documentation Please tell me where you are suggesting I read? And I dont feel like a fool - no one answered my question successfully.
<Bodsda> jsphillips861: ziroday -- I dont want to reinstall my OS, just get sound working
<McBrian> hi room
<ziroday> Bodsda: make sure you have alsa installed
<KingKimi> McBrian, Hi
<koshari> whats this i keep getting , An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for evolution-alarm-notify
<jsphillips861> Bodsda: Or if you can use openbox instead, crunchbang is pretty awesome and based on Ubuntu
<foxbuntu> Hi McBrian, (from room)
<wtv> !hi | McBrian
<ubottu> McBrian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mylisto> how old is xubuntu gutsy?
<PerryArmstrong> gordonjcp; I am doing jaunty download...takes me 24 hrs....so i didnt want my system 2 be heated up...so i wanted the download to continue without overworking my CPU
<ikonia> mylisto: octover 2007
<ikonia> october even
<jsphillips861> Bodsda: I tried the same thing, and had so many problems I gave up and got fluxbuntu
<gordonjcp> PerryArmstrong: your computer needs to be on for any processes to run
<McBrian> Ty, i am still adjsting the client ... one minute ...
<loulouloulou> hi upgraded to jaunty but now I can not access consoles anymore..I.e. I can logon to my system but if I start a console to execute commandl ine all I get is a blank blak window
<Bodsda> jsphillips861: ziroday -- i have alsa-base, im gonna reinstall ubuntu-dekstop now
<gordonjcp> PerryArmstrong: in suspend mode, very nearly all of your computer is turned off
<PerryArmstrong> gordonjcp; okk thanks...
<KingKimi> is it possible to recover files that are deleted from trash ???
<ikonia> KingKimi: no
<gordonjcp> PerryArmstrong: if it's going to take more than 24 hours to download the ISO, you might be better ordering one from shipit
<PerryArmstrong> gordonjcp; ship it takes 4-6 weeks to be delivered
<KingKimi> ikonia, but in windows ........... :P :P :P
<PerryArmstrong> gordonjcp; any idea how i can do my install from the downloaded iso file without writing it to cd...ny possibility??
<McBrian> back
<wtv> PerryArmstrong: you can download iso. it can be paused
<KingKimi> ikonia, why is it that its not possible in ubuntu ?
<PerryArmstrong> gordonjcp; not using VM..
<ikonia> KingKimi: it's not possible in windows if you delete it from the recycle bin
<h2g2bob> PerryArmstrong: You can put it on a usb stick
<ziroday> KingKimi: http://tinyurl.com/4t3qhq might be able to help, but its a difficult process unlikely to work
<PerryArmstrong> h2g2bob; any other possibility???
<snek_> PerryArmstrong: do you have a USB stick which fits the ISO?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<PerryArmstrong> snek_; no i dont
<KingKimi> ikonia, ? i used recva to do that
<jsphillips861> Bodsda: Sounds like a plan. I just prefer a fresh install. Performance is better. No kruft
<wtv> PerryArmstrong: there's a complicated way, if you want me to tell you
<PerryArmstrong> snek_; i wanted to directly do an install from the ISO on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> jsphillips861: have to reinstate settings though, can take longer
<KingKimi> ikonia, *recuva
<PerryArmstrong> wtv; if its safe doing
<wtv> PerryArmstrong: just a min
<ActionParsnip> jsphillips861: i always clean install :)
<snek_> PerryArmstrong: ok that makes things more difficult, however it IS possible to put the iso on a harddrive and install from that.. but it's too complicated for me to explain here
<KingKimi> ikonia, i cant undersatnd
<PerryArmstrong> wtv; and if its a proven and guaranteed method
<KingKimi> :|
<Bodsda> jsphillips861: yeah, but its a lot of hassle
<ikonia> KingKimi: what don't you understand ?
<jsphillips861> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but it can be a fun weekend project. I am getting ready to re-up OSX and ubuntu on my laptop
<PerryArmstrong> snek_, wtv; I am only trying to learn doing things in new ways
<snek_> PerryArmstrong: good for you :) that is the best way to learn :)
<traisen> ikonia: I thought Ubuntu was like other Linux - just sudo... but no one here, nor from what I understand from the documentation worked unless the userid is in sudousers.... maybe you can be in sudousers and not have all rights... later... now for virtual box.
<ActionParsnip> jsphillips861: if you want a fun weekend project, grab  gentoo minimal cd
<PerryArmstrong> snek_; thanks...
<KingKimi> ikonia, in windows, i use recva to get back files......
<jsphillips861> Bodsda: Yeah, I understand. Hope that you can get your sound working again. Your plan seems like the best method for you
<KingKimi> ziroday, thnx for that link
<ikonia> traisen: you can assign sudo groups for specific task/permissinos
<snek_> PerryArmstrong: I managed to get Xubuntu onto a laptop with no cd-rom and no option to boot from usb.. it was a hell of a job but i managed eventually :)
<jsphillips861> ActionParsnip: I think I am going crunchbang for a bit..
<Bodsda> jsphillips861:Will do, thanks :)
<ikonia> KingKimi: there are ways to recover files, but they are quite complex, and as I keep telling you Linux is not windows - it uses a different file system setup
<traisen> ikonia: Thanks for the hint... I can search / read more specific in the docs.
<traskbt> How do I find out what my USB drive is? (eg, CDROM mounted at /media/cdrom0 is /dev/cdrom or whatever, I need to know what my thumbdrive is (/dev/??))
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; whats this minimal cd...and what project does it give for a fun weekend??
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok .. thanks for the info
<ziroday> traskbt: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> traisen: you can auth sudo against things like ldap too - so it's truly enterprise ready
<traskbt> ziroday, thank you.
<dolph> v_black_dolph
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: you need to compile gentoo from within gentoo as well as compile bootloader as well as any apps you want to use
<snek_> is there any difference between chown user.group and chown user:group ?
<Bragex9> there is a website to paste text and get it transformed into numbered lines. I forgot where the website is... does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; ohh i never did such things....must learn them
<rexwin> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<KingKimi> what to install from synpantic to get times new roman font ????
<Bodsda> KingKimi: probably, msttcorefonts
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: its hard at first but is fun, you can get a speed increase if you use decent compile options
<KingKimi> Bodsda, ok
<Need_Help_1> btw. anyone know how to use xfire under Ubuntu _
<Need_Help_1> its working with WINE
<Need_Help_1> but the fonts are fucked up
<theclaw> using alt+tab to switch applications doesn't work anymore in jaunty when compiz isn't used, why?
<ikonia> Need_Help_1: you need to control your langauge please
<Need_Help_1> sorry
<theclaw> I have that problem on two different machines
<traisen> ikonia: I am trying to install virtual box so I can learn more about Linux/Ubuntu admin without fear of messing up my real system.
<BinaryKitten> can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong?  i edited /etc/gdm/Init/Default  to add in extra stuff so that Synergy would start before the login..  rebooted and it doesn't run.. Is this the right place to put it or should i be looking elsewhere?
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; i was once taking a session for juniors on LINUX and its importance and growth...i was baffled when someone asked me some terrific questions....infact i couldn't answer some questions....
<KingKimi> traisen, " install inside windows " is safe option to safely try :)
<Need_Help_1> xfire , ubuntu ?
<Need_Help_1> any idea ?
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; so i'll ask you some to get things clarified
<ezerhoden> BinaryKitten: /etc/rc.local ?
<Need_Help_1> does anybody know which font ubuntu uses
<Need_Help_1> because  it causes the main problem
<abood> its easy
<KingKimi> Bodsda, thnx . i got the fonts
<wtv> Need_Help_1: sans i guess
<Need_Help_1> k
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: no one can answer all questions, the whole user base can overcome any obstacle
<traisen> KingKimi: Maybe, but my windows system doesnt have much memory.
<Bodsda> KingKimi: no  problem
<gordonjcp> Need_Help_1: think you can install the microsoft fonts, which improves matters under wine
<ActionParsnip> Need_Help_1: check in display settings, youo can find out / change it there
<traskbt> How do I mount a USB thumbdrive in my WinXP Qemu?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts > Need_Help_1
<ubottu> Need_Help_1, please see my private message
<McBrian> brb
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; are kernel upgrades faster than distro upgrades.... and who enjoys a better job??? and he also asked me who gets paid better
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; any idea
<Need_Help_1> ive installed msftfonts etc.. already but thats how it looks like
<BinaryKitten> ezerhoden: is that before the logon
<lupine_85> traskbt, you can do a passthrough of the usb device (by usb:id)
<Need_Help_1> just got to make a screenshot :)
<lupine_85> or you could just pass the devicefile through as hdc or something
<traskbt> lupine_85, how do I go about doing that? I'm new to Qemu.
<lupine_85> -usb option
<ActionParsnip> Need_Help_1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552897
<Chezerian> PerryArmstrong: kernel upgrades are faster than distrubution updates
<lupine_85> e.g., -usbdevice "host:vendor_id:product_id"
<ezerhoden> BinaryKitten: i do believe, yes
<ActionParsnip> PerryArmstrong: its all individual to enjoyment, thats synonymous with "best"
<Need_Help_1> k lemme c :)
<mythman> in elisa I have a mp4 ripped with handbrake in my video folder and elisa doesn't see it.  I have all my codecs installed running ubuntu 8.10
<ezerhoden> BinaryKitten: better get a second opinion
<Need_Help_1> qemu ?
<ActionParsnip> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<BinaryKitten> ok ezerhoden: thanks
<Bodsda> afk
<PerryArmstrong> ActionParsnip; this didnt strike me..i had to admit that i didnt know the answer anyways i promised him that i'll find out
<ActionParsnip> Need_Help_1: sorry, crossing my wire
<Need_Help_1> my usb is working fine
<Need_Help_1> :D
<Need_Help_1> doesnt matter :P
<Need_Help_1> ^^
<linux_guy> i have ubuntu on my laptop, and will be installing gOS (based on ubuntu) in a dual boot setup.  How can I identify which driver I will need for my wireless to work.  My wireless works GREAT in ubuntu, but I know when I install gOS, I will need to install the correct driver.  =)
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: sudo lshw -C network
<koshari> has anyone successfully imported older VMs to new vbox 2.2?
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: once you know the wireless chip you can begin websearching
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dre_hsm> hi guys, im running jaunty with a radeon x1600 using the open source drivers and am having some strange behaviour. the radeon guys say its an ubuntu problem, where do i begin looking\testing?
<traskbt> lupine_85, I tried -usb /dev/sdb1 and it didn't work :\
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=552897
<lupine_85> well, no, it wouldn't
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, Page Load Error?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, nevermind.. :\
<lupine_85> -usbdevice disk:/dev/sdb might though
<lupine_85> (which isn't a passthrough)
<linux_guy> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/162090/
<lupine_85> man qemu
<BinaryKitten> ezerhoden: tried that too.. no luck.. unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom > linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy, please see my private message
<traskbt> lupine_85, "Warning: could not add USB device disk:/dev/sdb"
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: http://linux.die.net/man/1/qemu
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: try qemu -hdc /dev/<partition name>
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: if you read the man page its all there for you
<ActionParsnip> lupine_85: man qemu indeed
<adnan> whats the difference between adduser --disabled-login and adduser --disabled-passwd
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: why not just use virtualbox, it has a nice gui for setting up the system
<Need_Help_1> back here again
<Need_Help_1> is there smth similiar to STRG+ALT+ENT
<Need_Help_1> In ubuntu ?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, because I already have everything set up in Qemu and it took all night.
<ActionParsnip> adnan: --disabled-password    Like  --disabled-login, but logins are still possible (for example using SSH RSA keys) but not using password authentication.
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, everything but my network driver, that is, which is what I'm trying to get into my Qemu WinXP
<cemc> I have ubuntu 9.04 installed on my laptop with gnome. I would like to try KDE for a bit, what's the easiest way?
<adnan> ActionParsnip: I read the man page, but i didn't quite understand
<janisozaur> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Steeley> cemc > you could install kubuntu-desktop package
<wtv> cemc: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> adnan: basically the account needs to use SSH keys to login, the account cannot use a password to get access
<adnan> ActionParsnip: does that mean that if i do --disable-login, the user will NOT be able to login until I (root) set up the password
<cemc> Steeley: that would install everything needed?
<Need_Help_1> yes
 * jackalope my it sure is jaunty in here
<Need_Help_1> it would
<adnan> ActionParsnip: so --disable-login will also prevent ssh login?
<ActionParsnip> adnan: if you read the man page (and I quote) "The user wonât  be  able to use her account until the password is set."
<chrono13> All package management fails for me, including dpkg --configure -a, and it fails because it is trying to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.27-14 to 2.6.28-11. How do I fix package management? Do I have to format and start over?
<Need_Help_1> U dont need to delete gnome if you want to test Kubuntu
<Steeley> you just choose between the two at login
<adnan> ActionParsnip: so who is setting the password, the user or whenever the root decides to set the password?
<Need_Help_1> right ;)
<adnan> ActionParsnip: sorry for sounding stupid
<ActionParsnip> cemc: the only difference between is the DE and WM, the rest is identical, you can install as many of these as you have space if you so wish
<Need_Help_1> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Need_Help_1> and then when u login u go to settings
<ActionParsnip> adnan: no worries man. the man pages can be a bit weird sometimes
<ActionParsnip> adnan: some are in plain english
<cemc> what's the difference (if any) between this method, and installing Kubuntu ?
<Need_Help_1> and choose the interface you want to use for the current sessian
<Need_Help_1> its faster
<Need_Help_1> thats it :)
<adnan> ActionParsnip: lol, it can be overwhelming for sure
<Need_Help_1> u dont need to setup anything else
<ActionParsnip> cemc: if you install kubuntu-desktop you can use gnome or kde, with a clean install youo willonly have 1
<adnan> ActionParsnip: according the the man page for adduser, what exactly is a system user?
<Need_Help_1> yes :)
<dre_hsm> hi guys, im running jaunty with a radeon x1600 using the open source drivers and am having some strange behaviour. the radeon guys say its an ubuntu problem, where do i begin looking\testing, google and forums arent helping. seems to work on other distributoins
<ActionParsnip> cemc: you will also be able to use the gnome apps in kde as you have the required libs to run them
<adnan> ActionParsnip: as opposed to a "regular" user
<Need_Help_1> true :)
<ronino> hi
<Need_Help_1> hi
<useruseruser> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<ronino> can I upgrade directly from 7.10 gutsy to 9.04 jaunty?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, none of those forum posts are helping. I still can't get it to work.
<ActionParsnip> adnan: I believe thats what normal folks call a "user" just allows system usage
<cemc> ok, thanks guys, I'll try it
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<adnan> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: i'd hammer the man page some or try #qemu maybe
<ubuntu_> i need help with ubuntu netbook remix
<traskbt> #qemu is dead, and I've been looking through the man page to no avail, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: its not something i use duder, i just use multiple usb stick installs to play
<Ando> hello
<Need_Help_1> ronino u cant upgrade directly from 7.10 to 9.04
<Ando> who speak hungarian?
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: i dislike virtualisation
<macsim> hi, at work I use big file 2/3 gigabits from custumer, I need to uncompress it but when I uncompress it firefox hang while the uncompress do you know if it's possible to fix this?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, okay. I'm keeping trying, hopefully I get this working.
<ronino> Need_Help_1: I need a fresh install then?
<Ando> me need some help
<cemc> one more question. can I clean it up later if I don't need it anymore? I mean really clean it up, remove all the kde-related packages, etc
<ubuntu_> i have an acer aspire one and want to install unr on an sdhc-card, bu7t ubuntu doesnt recogniye the inserted card
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, as do I, just my game won't run in Wine :\
<helper> hello brothers, if i open 2 pppoe on ubuntu, can i use the both bandwith to enlarge it ?
<Need_Help_1> yes it would be the easiest way
<Need_Help_1> too do it :)
<ActionParsnip> macsim: firefox doesnt uncompress files
<Ando> who speak hungarian?
<ronino> Need_Help_1: thank you
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: tried a loki installer (f one exists)
<Need_Help_1> or you upgrade from 7.10 to 8,04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04
<macsim> ActionParsnip, yes I know ;) but while achiver uncompress my open firefox hang
<Need_Help_1> but i think the fresh install would be easier
<ActionParsnip> macsim: then download the file, close firefox then extract the file
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, a what?
<helper> hello brothers, if i open 2 pppoe on ubuntu, can i use the both bandwith to enlarge it ?
<macsim> ActionParsnip, it's not this, I receive file though ftps, and I use firefox for other stuff
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: websearch it, you'll see
<chris-livesessio> does anyone use his netbook with unr herre_
<chris-livesessio> does anyone use his netbook with unr herr_
<chris-livesessio> does anyone use his netbook with unr here
<ActionParsnip> macsim: thats fine, i never said uninstall it, just close it while the file extracts
<ikonia> chris-livesessio: I know how to not spam a channel
<macsim> ActionParsnip, it's 2 differents thing, I'm on intranet with firefox doing some stuff, I receive a file, I uncompress the file and I'm not able to use firefox until the file i uncompress
<Need_Help_1> Is there something similiar to the STRG+ALT+ENTF Command under Ubuntu ?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, if all that does is install it, Wine installs it fine, and runs the main menu and stuff, but the game itself won't launch.
<ActionParsnip> macsim: do you download the file using firefox or some other app?
<macsim> ActionParsnip, no firefox is use for something else
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: no, it adds extra stuff for linux afaik
<macsim> ActionParsnip, the file is receive though ftps
<Need_Help_1> hmmm... nothing similiar to STRG+ALT+DEL under Ubuntu ??????
<vmlinz> helper: It's hard to do that ,there is always only one default. But you can google for it
<helper> vmlinz, thx
<macsim> ActionParsnip, there is no direct relation between firefox and the uncompress file
<anil_kumar> hi need help...is there a way to hav two different versions of python installed on ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> macsim: then i'd log a bug, if the file is not touching the firefox process but is interfering with it you have a definate bug
<vmlinz> anil_kumar: Yes
<anil_kumar> how
<Need_Help_1> hey guys , if i use STRG + ALT + DEL
<vmlinz> anil_kumar: aptitude search python, you will see different versions of python
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: have you also tried to find a native linux installer for the game/
<macsim> ActionParsnip, oki, I'll decrare this, I try at work with amd64 and at home with i386 and the issue is the same
<Need_Help_1> there is an window with different option like
<Need_Help_1> Restart , Shutdown  etc..
<ActionParsnip> macsim: add it to your bug
<Need_Help_1> But no option like
<ActionParsnip> !bug > macsim
<ubottu> macsim, please see my private message
<vmlinz> anil_kumar: different versions of python are different packages
<Need_Help_1> restart session
<Need_Help_1> any idea how to add this to the list <?
<vmlinz> anil_kumar: python2.6,2.5,3.0
<macsim> ubottu, ActionParsnip I'm on launchpad I know how to create a bug report thanks anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<benste> does someone now how to adjust V4l settings? in 8.10 my webcam worked ine but now it's a mix of green stripes and the original
<nado> hi, i just installed kubuntu 9.04 but it won't start. as soon as i login and the desktop loads, i'm thrown back to the login screen. startx shows no errors...
<ActionParsnip> macsim: you need to create an account first (free)
<ActionParsnip> macsim: oh my bad, cool. get it logged, s'how stuff gets fixed :)
<macsim> ActionParsnip, I have a launchpad account allready ;)
<nado> any ideas?
<voice5sur5> hi
<ActionParsnip> nado: did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, it's a modded Phantasy Star Online: Blue Burst, so there won't be a Linux installer, sadly.
<traskbt> Qemu "detected" my USB and supposedly got it working, but I still couldn't ACCESS it within Windows..
<nado> ActionParsnip: a clean install
<anil_kumar> i've downloaded install files for v2.2...now when i use gdebi to install it,there's an error msg saying that a new version is already installed...
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: what SP is windows on?
<anil_kumar> is there a way to override this
<McBrian> nado : try to check ACPI modes
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, I don't even know, just installed it.. I can check though, gotta start up Qemu again.
<mylisto> is there anywebsite that has monitor frequency rates?
<anil_kumar> python v2.2*
<ActionParsnip> nado: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the cd was burned?
<nado> ActionParsnip: nope, i did not. the live cd works though ;)
<vmlinz> nado: enter ubuntu using single mode and install sysv-rc-conf to check if you set gdm/kdm twice
<nado> McBrian: i don't know what you mean, could you explain that?
<ActionParsnip> nado: doesnt make any difference, check the iso
<ActionParsnip> nado: and check the cd too
<nado> ActionParsnip: alright, will try that...
<ActionParsnip> nado: without those checks, anything we try will be pointles if the cd was corrupted to begin with
<ActionParsnip> nado: why didnt you check it?
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3
<McBrian> nado : try to change the ACPI modes (bios) and perform different tries ...
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: ok as long as its not SP0
<chris_> bjr
<nado> ActionParsnip: i never had any corrupt cd...
<nado> ActionParsnip: i just thought it's a waste of time
<ActionParsnip> nado: yuo can and may, it takes a minute to check it and will save yu a lot of hastle
<anil_kumar> i've downloaded install files for python v2.2...now when i use gdebi to install it,there's an error msg saying that a new version is already installed...
<janisozaur> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> nado: its about 30 seconds on my fastest PC and I'm sure yours is WAY faster than mine
<helper> anyone got package same as traffic control to control the bandwith ?
<ziroday> anil_kumar: and...?
<nado> ActionParsnip: hehe, i wouldn't bet on that :D
<ActionParsnip> nado: 1.6Ghz AM2 with 1Gb ram?
<ActionParsnip> nado: thats as fast as I go
<janisozaur> i have a working java plugin for firefox 3, i would like to make it work in fx 3.5b5pre (from some repo) - when i go to a site containing an applet it shows a gray field, eats whole 1 core of my cpu and that's all. while running in terminal i get following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162104/ how can i fix that?
<nado> ActionParsnip: lol ok you won :D
<nado> ActionParsnip: anyways, i'll be back in a few minutes...
<Need_Help_1> Hey  Guys any idea how to fix this error ?
<Need_Help_1> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8843/errorqht.jpg
<ziroday> janisozaur: you file a bug
<anil_kumar> ziroday: is there a way to override this msg
<DRMacIver> Has jaunty bound windows + space to something? I can't see it in keyboard shortcuts, but since upgrading my xmonad shortcut using it no longer seems to work.
<ActionParsnip> Need_Help_1: install the ms fonts, i'd ask in wine
<ActionParsnip> #winehq sorry
<Need_Help_1> could you tell me the cmd again ?
<Need_Help_1> for the ms fonts
<Need_Help_1> iam pretty sure that ive already installed 'em
<carpii> sudo apt-get install mstfcorefonts
<Need_Help_1> k
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ziroday> anil_kumar: I don't believe you can without removing the newer version first
<carpii> oh ok, my bad sorry
<s0rc> #ubuntu-de
<s0rc> ups 8]
<Need_Help_1> does winehq have a forum ?
<Need_Help_1> or an irc ?
<default> how do i know when sysutils will be available for jaunty jackalope
<grawity> Need_Help_1: /join #winehq
<vmlinz> DRMacIver: You can check kubuntu gloable keybindings in system settings -> keyboard and mouse -> globle key setting
<vmlinz> !Mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<default> i am using webmin and trying to install Nagios3 and Centreon but it webmin module requires sysutils to work.
<Need_Help_1> thx grawity
<Need_Help_1> :)
<ziroday> !webmin | default
<ubottu> default: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<DRMacIver> vmlinz: I'm using gnome. And I've checked the settings, but there's not a lot there (particularly compared to how the list looked in previous versions), so I suspect it's hiding a lot of standard ones.
<xukun> hi all. I really need your help getting sound. I have no sound what so ever. I have onboard Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio
<default> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<vmlinz> DRMacIver: If you installed compiz desktop effects, and it will have some keybindings
<vmlinz> DRMacIver: Check them in desktop effects
<guza> hi, i have problem with this error: (soffice:8113): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated.
<guza> can someone know how can i fix this
<McBrian> exit
<thinkmonkeys> i just plugged in a firewire external drive and all the files and directories on it are invisible???
<xukun> anybody please help me with my sound problem
<default> ziroday: thanks, but i got webmin so much configured now that i dont want to risk uninstalling it and to lose all my settings ! besides i dont know if ebox works the same way as webmin (editing servers etc..)
<ziroday> default: sure, but we don't offer support for webmin here
<default> ok
<default> heh
<guza> but do u know what is this ????
<guza>  as webmin (e
<guza> (soffice:8113): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated.
<default> i am at ebox-platform.com right now looking for answers hehe
<vmlinz> xukun: try running alsamixer in the terminal first, if no sound, google for your audio chip and ubuntu 9.04
<boss> im having some problems with "make"... i've installed ubuntu from scratch from the command line, but i take it i've missed something out
<default> ziroday: no support for webmin here right but do you think uninstalling webmin will cause side effects to the overall system ?
<boss> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<ziroday> default: possibly
<default> anyone tried webmin and than went to ebox that could clarify me on this please ??
<_PiLoT_> h everyone?
 * mquin waves to _PiLoT_ 
<_PiLoT_> ha ha hiya
<default> oh
<ziroday> boss: what are you compiling from source?
<default> so ?
<cih997> hi, how can I configure jackd to be able play mp3 via banshee and use jackd server at the same time?
<ikonia> boss: make the directory
<_PiLoT_> does anyone here have an icon 25 usb dongle
<ActionParsnip> default: i wouldnt use it, just use ssh to connect
<boss> ziroday, my sound blaster drivers (you know, the ones that make your $70 sound card sound like something from the 80's)
<default> does ebox works with plugins etc.. ebox works with atfp server etc..
<default> ??
<ActionParsnip> default: you can even install xming (on a windows system) then use x forwarding if you need gui apps, everything can be done from command line though
<hcq> boss, did you install linux-heders?
<hcq> boss, for your kernel?
<_PiLoT_> well i just started to convert from windows to ubunut 8.10 then i got the option icon 225 dongle which wont work properly
<hcq> *headers
<boss> hcq, nope... what do i do, apt-get install linux-headers yeah??
<_PiLoT_> does 9.04 work natvley?
<guza> when i paste web page in openoffice, openoffice crash and in terminal i got this error : (soffice:8113): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting an adjustment with non-zero page size is deprecated. Does someone know about this?
<default> i should of ask here before installing webmin *shrugs*
<boss> ikonia, fair enough i thought "build" was an app for some reason
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: natively on what?
<default> hehe
<hcq> boss, yep, do uname -a, find name of your kernel, and install linux-headers-bla-bla
<boss> hcq, nice one dude
<hcq> boss, just tell, if it would work =)
<ActionParsnip> hcq: you can even use    sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<_PiLoT_> sorry i would like to know if the new ubuntu supports my broadband dongle
<hcq> ActionParsnip, yep, it's even faster and better
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: what chip does it use?
<hcq> boss, use ActionParsnip 's advise
<_PiLoT_> how do i fnd that out,  thnk t qauallcoom
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: plug in the device and run     lsusb
<_PiLoT_> remmerb m usng windows atm because i cant use the dongle with 8.10
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: you will see a hex identifier you can websearch for.   sudo lshw -C network may show you what its about too
<boss> kool... im just waitin for it to install now... i just checked uname -a and kept using the tab key to get the right package name
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: you can investigate it though, it may not transmit but you can see its Identifier and find out info about it
<raboof> i'd like to transfer a file from my phone to my ubuntu machine. 'hcitool scan' shows my phone and gnome-obex-server is running, but my phone doesn't detect my laptop
<raboof> what should I do to make my laptop visible?
<_PiLoT_> on the dongle it says qaulcomm 3g cdma
<ActionParsnip> raboof: you need to set the device to "discoverable' somewhere
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: it could say "custard pies", what is printed on the case doesnt matter
<boss> hcq, sweet... the make command worked i think... i got a few "deprecated" errors, but the make install went fine... now just gotta test my sound card lol... do you know a way of restarting the sound server without having to reboot the machine?
<_PiLoT_> hhmmmm
<_PiLoT_> how can i investgate through wndows//
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: we need to find out what chip is inside it, if its an atheros or broadcom or whatever
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: i dont have  the foggiest idea, you could ask in ##windows
<_PiLoT_> oohh ok
<boss> hcq, never mind... works perfectly... thanks for your help
<hcq> boss, I hope so. :D it can be pulse audio or something related to "sound". All scripts of that kind are at /etc/init.d dir
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: yu still need to find out what linux knows it as NOT windows
<hcq> boss, np =)
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: you can do all this in a livecd boot
<boss> thanks everyone else who helped too...
<francesco_> ciao
<hcq> boss, for future - just find the service you want to restart|stop|start -> do sudo /etc/init.d/<your_service> start|stop|restart
<_PiLoT_> i forgot bout that i stll have the 8.10 cd lol
<rapha> How do you remove a program from the list of software used to run on double-clicking a file with a specific extension?
<_PiLoT_> whats the command? lusb??
<nascentmind> Hi. I am using kubuntu 9.04 and when I try to switch from kde to the terminal using alt+fn keys my screen turns gibberish. I can see small 5 gibberish green terminals at the top half of the screen and the bottom half is some white possibly corruption of the kde screen
<jrib> !defaultapp | rapha
<ubottu> rapha: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<anil_kumar> hi need help with python...is there a way to install an older version of python without removing the existent one
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: lsusb   as well as    sudo lshw -C network
<krishna_> i installed skype..... it says error in audo playback whenever i call
<krishna_> and i cant talk
<rapha> jrib: thanks a bunch!
<francesco_> nfag< vwdckjù
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_:   failing that    sudo lshw | less
<francesco_> jmjia
<francesco_> llla
<francesco_> èkmka
<francesco_> kkodk
<FloodBot1> francesco_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francesco_> mck
<nascentmind> can somebody help me?
<ActionParsnip> !skype > krishna_
<ubottu> krishna_, please see my private message
<_PiLoT_> cheers brb
<jrib> anil_kumar: what version of ubuntu and what version of python do you want?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | nascentmind
<ubottu> nascentmind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, I asked already
<janisozaur> ziroday, just in case (about not working java in firefox-3.5), the bug is very similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+bug/344705 and working solution is to remove all openjdk/icedtea packages and replace them with sun-java. thanks for suggestion
<krishna_> ActionParsnip, i installed skype already
<anil_kumar> i hav intrepid which has v2.5...i want v2.2
<krishna_> ActionParsnip, and i dont want to record
<mrwes> Setting up a laptop with compiz, running 8.10 Jaunty; trying to enable the cube caps, but I can only get the top working
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: let me scrollback
<krishna_> ActionParsnip, i want to talk
<shadeslayer> ikonia: hi,i tried some methods to reduce boot time,but now usplash takes alot of tim according to bootchart,any ideas?
<shadeslayer> *time
<ActionParsnip> krishna_: thats all i know, skype is garbage
<mrwes> Where in the heck do you set the bottom image on the cube?
<jrib> anil_kumar: you'll have to build it yourself.  It will be a pain if you use a lot of third-party modules...
<InCrypto> I have a problem , since 4 days ive been tryin 2 update 2 jaunty ..but i keep gettin could not find release notes the server maybe overloaded
<shadeslayer> krishna_: low recording volume with skype?
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: are you fully updated?
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: and latest gfx drivers?
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, I have logged a bug in ubuntu also. i am using fglrx driver.
<jrib> anil_kumar: if you do decide to build it yourself just make sure you use "make altinstall" instead of "make install" so that your default python does not get overwritten
<Kattollikisd> How can I install ubuntu on a Macbook?
<jrib> !macbook | Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<krishna_> shadeslayer, dont want to record
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: ok does it happen with vesa driver? If not you'll have to wait for the bug to be ironed out
<shadeslayer> krishna_: ok,whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, what is vesa driver?
<jrib> Kattollikisd: ugh, you want this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<krishna_> shadeslayer, i ccant call
<krishna_> shadeslayer, it says audio
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: its the failsafe worksoneverybody driver
<krishna_> shadeslayer, problm with audioplayback
<anil_kumar> jrib: i've dloaded the .deb package of 2.2...is there no way to use this??
<shadeslayer> krishna_: use the OSS versiomn,skype is broken since 8.10
<krishna_> what is OSS ?
<jrib> anil_kumar: where exactly did you get it from?
<krishna_> shadeslayer, what is oss ?
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: is it an intel macbook or a G5 one?
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.macrumors.com%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-148617.html&ei=tNX6SaamIomjtgenibzaBQ&usg=AFQjCNHBtQeS90kc2yMdpFUv2d6b_z6Hzw
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, how can i check with that?
<archman> Hello, I upgraded to Jaunty, and my gnome-terminal won't open? WHy is that? (the cpu goes to 100% before opening, and just hangs)
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> krishna_: yes,i have the same problem,also try setting the audio output to ALSA
<nutzer> hallo
<shadeslayer> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<anil_kumar> from the python site...it was in .rpm,,i used alien to change it .deb
<krishna_> shadeslayer, how ?
<shadeslayer> krishna_: open skype
<jrib> anil_kumar: no, build it yourself
<krishna_> shadeslayer, then ?
<jrib> anil_kumar: it's not hard...
<ActionParsnip> nascentmind: you can revert to failsafe but I'm not sure yo will get  decent res. I'd just not use the f key thing for now
<MyWay> hi, a good guide for ubuntu 9.04 to make raid? i have to install it
<shadeslayer> krishna_: login and press the skype button at the bottom
<MyWay> and can't find on google
<nascentmind> ActionParsnip, Also i get sudden crash of X quite often. I posted a bug report with the backtrace at the Xorg.log
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FMacBook&ei=tNX6SaamIomjtgenibzaBQ&usg=AFQjCNEkLiHNabnMvr-1XhJ6PhLwOm5bEA
<nutzer> kann keiner deutsch
<krishna_> shadeslayer, then ?
<ActionParsnip> !de > nutzer
<ubottu> nutzer, please see my private message
<mnemo> nascentmind: what does "lspci -nn | grep VGA" print?
<shadeslayer> krishna_: options > Sound Devices >output device > alsa
<shadeslayer> krishna_: make that pulse for all
<jasper_> Ive got a problem with using 2 monitors, i want to be able to click firefox in screen 1 and then let it open in screen 1, and if i click firefox on screen 2 i want to get it to open in screen 2. (not just firefox but all applications should act like this) Is this possible? Using nvidia 180 driver with 9600gt nivdia card.  (tried both gnome and kde)
<nascentmind> mnemo, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670] [1002:9490] :)
<krishna_> shadeslayer, there is no alsa there
<shadeslayer> krishna_: select pulse
<nascentmind> mnemo, i hope you guys won't say ati drivers sucks
<archman> anyone, please?
<krishna_> shadeslayer, there is no pulse option
<anil_kumar> jrib is the source code available from python.org
<nutzer> hi
<jrib> anil_kumar: yes, of course
<shadeslayer> krishna_: in Sound In > pulse
<krishna_> shadeslayer, in sound out ?
<mnemo> nascentmind: if you spin the ring switcher around at full speed for 2-3 seconds with a couple of windows open, does the machine crash consistently?
<shadeslayer> krishna_: same for all the three
<nutzer> hi
<nascentmind> mnemo, ring switcher?
<wtv> nascentmind: super + tab
<nutzer> jes
<mnemo> nascentmind: yeah the compiz plugin for alt-tab which spins the windows in a ring
<nado> ActionParsnip: both the iso and the cd are ok, so what could it be that doesn't let me log in?
<InCrypto> anyone ??
<shadeslayer> krishna_: though i may add a warning that you will have a very low recording volume in skype,its a bug,being worked our
<nutzer> yes
<shadeslayer> *out
<Kerio> hello
<anil_kumar> jrib: ok thanx
<shadeslayer> krishna_: done ??
<krishna_> shadeslayer, i got the test call working..... but my speaker keeps on saying a ooooooooooooooooooooo
<DjAngo23> I wanna se up a dual screen between laptop and external screen, but the resolution won't work wel. Any ideas ? Ati HD 2300 card.
<archman> can i safely remove the "gnome-dbg" pack? (i'm using gnome)
<nascentmind> mnemo, no it works quite well with 5 windows
<jrib> anil_kumar: be sure to heed my warning about make intall or you will break things
<MyWay> how to install ubuntu 9.04 in raid mode?
<ActionParsnip> nado: ok thats good to hear
<shadeslayer> krishna_: hmm,do you have something else running
<anil_kumar> ok
<mnemo> nascentmind: but if you hold down SUPER+TAB for a few full seconds, no crash?
<ikonia> MyWay: use the alternative cd
<krishna_> shadeslayer, no.. only xchat and skype
<ActionParsnip> nado: ok, from the logon screen you should see a session menu (I think its bottom left in gnome)
<nascentmind> mnemo, but when i click the taskbar for a particular program it takes like atleast 5 secs to register and restore the program.
<ActionParsnip> nado: select console login
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, the problem that i have is that when i boot the cd live of ubuntu, there is a white letter tyhat say "BIOS nor responding"
<nascentmind> mnemo, I am holding alt+tab
<krishna_> shadeslayer, yes,,, test in system > sound settings :P its in other workframe :P sorry
<krishna_> shadeslayer, thanks .. i got it working
<kaveh> im not sure whats happened but my audio has just... died - i cant turn up volume (it just waits a second and goes to zero) while audacious  tuxguitar and firefox produce no sound (except for firefox they dont even begin playing), any clues as to what might be wrong?
<mnemo> nascentmind: ok you probably have another bug than the one im thinking about... what is the bug number for the bug you posted?
<krishna_> shadeslayer, thnx bye
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the CD once it was burned
<shadeslayer> krishna_: no problem,is the recording
<MyWay> ikonia: i read somewhere that from the 9.04, the alternate cd wasn't needed anymore to install in raid mode
<nascentmind> mnemo, it works well and is very smooth
<MyWay> is it false?
<bullgard4> My partition /dev/sda10 is mounted to /tmp. I need the disk memory of /dev/sda10 for other purposes. Can I change the /dev/sda10 mountpoint on /etc/fstab from /tmp to / ? Will Ubuntu then the disk memory of /dev/sda10 use if the root partition /dev/hda7 is going to overflow?
<ikonia> MyWay: I've not heard of that, but I don't know for certain
<nado> ActionParsnip: yup did that, what next?
<shadeslayer> grr,i wanted to ask something :(
<ikonia> bullgard4: the fstab entry will tell your OS where to mount the file systems - nothing more, there is no intellegence behind it
<amortvigil> howlong does a distro upgrade last?
<shadeslayer> my usplash is taking alot of boot time after i changed a few things,any help would be welcome ;)
<mrwes> ActionParsnip: many people forget or don't check the cd, on the check cd option before installing --
<ActionParsnip> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, well.... the same cd boot in others computer as well, so i believe that the iso file is burned on the cd.
<kaveh> im not sure whats happened but my audio has just... died - i cant turn up volume (it just waits a second and goes to zero) while audacious  tuxguitar and firefox produce no sound (except for firefox they dont even begin playing), any clues as to what might be wrong? - before my sound settings would show "Default" and "HDA Intel 0", now it shows only default
<nascentmind> mnemo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/370284
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: then try:
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions > Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> kaveh: type alsamixer in a terminal and try setting everything to max
<mrwes> Can't believe I have compiz running, and running fast on this ATI7500 16MB card -- crazy
<minche> hello
<ActionParsnip> nado: ok run: sudo adduser testuser admin; sudo passwd testuser
<minche> i just installed ubuntu 9.04, and now flash is working but there is no sound
<minche> could anyone helpe me?
<Need_Help_1> hey could someone send me the wine support irc again ?
<ActionParsnip> nado: you will now have created a NEW user, try log on as that
<grawity> Need_Help_1: #winehq
<ActionParsnip> Need_Help_1: #winehq
<Need_Help_1> thx again :)
<kaveh> what the hell - alsamixer gives      alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<grawity> Need_Help_1: Also, it's not "the irc", it's "IRC channel"
<histo> minche: is there sound in other aps?
<shadeslayer> kaveh: theres your problem
<minche> yes
<ActionParsnip> nado: i recommend rebooting after you set the password for the new user so you can use the graphical login as normal
<kaveh> lol i didn't even notice
<minche> only flash isnt working
<kaveh> how do i fix that
<Need_Help_1> internet relay client
<Need_Help_1> i know xD
<kaveh> alsa_base seems to exist
<histo> minche: make sure whatever you playing doens't have a volume control thats muted. such as youtube etc..
<nado> ActionParsnip: good idea, it might have something to do with the old user, since the home partition wasn't changed
<grawity> Need_Help_1: IRC = Internet Relay Chat.
<minche> it doesnt
<minche> i checked it
<grawity> Need_Help_1: Freenode = an IRC network.
<kaveh> alsa utils?
<nado> ActionParsnip: i'm gonna try that, thanks
<grawity> Need_Help_1: #winehq = an IRC channel on the Freenode network.
<shadeslayer> kaveh: you could try installing it again
<Need_Help_1> arf my fault :P
<histo> kaveh: jaunty is useing puleseaudio I don't think alsamixer is installed default system.
<kaveh> im still on hardy :P
<kaveh> have to wait a few hrs before i can start downloading jaunty
<histo> kaveh: ahh all that is required for alsamixer is alsa-utils package
<shadeslayer> kaveh: \o/
<kaveh> interesting
<minche> =/
<kaveh> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<Innxis> Did someone encountred a annoying problem in Ubuntu 9.04 which makes his PC froze for 10-15 sec, then work normaly?
<histo> kaveh: alsa-utils might install other items.  You can try sudo apt-get --reinstall alsa-utils
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, i think i found the problem with my macbook. Look this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages  My Macbook is a model-id 5,2. as I can see, there is not ubuntu that work with her :(
<bullgard4> ikonia: The intelligence could be in the filesystem.
<ikonia> bullgard4: there isn't any
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's dumb - it does what you tell it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: um,sorry to bother you,but did you see my message??
<unitedpotsmokers> hi baby
<bullgard4> ikonia: hm
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I didn't no
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it's no bother
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what's up ?
<icedwater> Is there any way I can get uhci_hcd:usb3 to stop waking my CPU so often?
<unitedpotsmokers> who use jaunty & vmware here?
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: bah
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: just ask your question
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: could try a different distro
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok,you see i used a few utils like bum to speed up the boot time but now usplash takes alot of boot time ass compared to the original bootchart i.e. without tweaking
<shadeslayer> *as
<ikonia> shadeslayer: thats interesting, I guess it depends what bum did - I asume it just shifted the priorities. I'd suggest removing the splash screen and looking what it's doing on boot up
<ikonia> shadeslayer: or re-do boot chart
<scunizi>   /j #scribus
<shadeslayer> ikonia: thats what i did,i added ro splash instead of ro quiet splash but usplash is still displayed,along with text at the bottom
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, i tried ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu. but believe me. I will cry if i see my macbook working with other distros and not with ubuntu :'(
<Innxis> I hate my stupid computer
<icedwater> Kattollikisd: Try an older version?
<icedwater> what version are you using at the moment?
<Kattollikisd> Innxis, me too
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: no, a COMPLETELY differnt distro, all those are exactly the same except the default desktop environment
<ikonia> shadeslayer: just remove the splash line
<shadeslayer> ok
<icedwater> I have a friend who's running Fedora on his macbook, though.
<unitedpotsmokers> ikonia:: im using jaunty with vmware. now my desktop resolution is 1920x1080, but the problem is at login screen i only see half...it is difficult to me to put user name and password into text field... how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: try puppy linux or damnsmall linux, wolvix, knoppix
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, like? Fedora or Debian?
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: well the hardware wont run ubuntu, so you can't
<daftykins> unitedpotsmokers, is the jaunty system the host or guest?
<unitedpotsmokers> ikonia:: i also install vmware tools, no problem...
<ikonia> unitedpotsmokers: sounds like a problem with how vmware displays the screen
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: sure, try those too. I suspect debian may give you an identical story
<unitedpotsmokers> daftykins:: jaunty = guest
<shadeslayer> ikonia: even ro??
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: or mandriva, slackware, gentoo, mephis
<Innxis> Kattollikisd: I suggest you should try openSuse or Arch
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: there are more linuxes than just ubuntu
<ikonia> shadeslayer: nah, shouldn't need that
<daftykins> unitedpotsmokers, in vmware summary tab for a guest, you can force the resolution capability lower. tried that? :)
<ikonia> shadeslayer: leave ro there
<BromaxSux> anyone installed "rails" from jaunty repo?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok
<shadeslayer> ok going to reboot
<daftykins> unitedpotsmokers, you'll probably need to reinstall for that setting to work
<Innxis> Can someone help me with my stupid computer?
<icedwater> Innxis: what seems to be the matter?
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: is it a mac ;)
<RanyAlbeg1> how do i copy music from disc when the format is cda
<Innxis> It frozes!
<Innxis> Like ice
<unitedpotsmokers> daftykins:: i use "host setting for monitor"
<timo> Hello, is a german supporter here?
<ActionParsnip> !de > timo
<ubottu> timo, please see my private message
<nado> ActionParsnip: just to let you know, it worked :) as a new user, i could log in
<daftykins> unitedpotsmokers, force it to something managable then
<ActionParsnip> nado: ok then your first user is broken in some way
<scunizi> RanyAlbeg1: you mean you want to "rip" the music off the disk.. ripperx is the program.. in the repos
<JGodbout> I'm having some troubles getting TeamSpeak to work in Ubuntu 8.10. It doesn't let me uncheck "Mute microphone", or "Mute speakers/headphone", probably because my sound isn't working with it. However, all of my sound is working fine for everything else - I can listen to music, record stuff and play it with the Sound Recorder. Any ideas? Help would be really appreciated.
<unitedpotsmokers> daftykins:: ok, i will try soon
<Kattollikisd> Innxis, ActionParsnip, ok... ill try those distros.... let see if i start with Mandriva or open suse some people tell me alot of good thing about those operative system, thanks :)
<unitedpotsmokers> thx my friend...
<nado> ActionParsnip: i suppose it's some kind of old files, i'll try deleting some hidden files
<ActionParsnip> nado: makes sense
<RanyAlbeg1> scunizi: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: try a few, try them all, see which you prefer
<Innxis> Kattollikids: Also gentoo is a good distro too
<ActionParsnip> Kattollikisd: you may like them more than ubuntu
<Kattollikisd> ActionParsnip, jejeje ill checket out :)
<nado> ActionParsnip: i think i got it
<ActionParsnip> nado: cool
<deany> whats that addon for firefox to change the browser headers to IE etc?
<ActionParsnip> nado: its good to have an extra user for that sort of thing
<Innxis> icedwater: My PC frozes from no reason for 10-15 sec then works normaly. But this is EXTEMELY annoying.
<ActionParsnip> deany: you need a skin, search firefox addons
<shadeslayer> ikonia: with usplash removed,boot time is 15 secs
<icedwater> This is at bootup, Innxis?
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: read dmesg | tail
<grawity> deany: User-Agent?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i think ill keep it that way :P
<ikonia> shadeslayer: is that better ?
<Innxis> icedwater: No, in the system.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i always remove that rubish, pointless stuff
<scunizi> deany: grawity has it right I think .. user-agent..
<shadeslayer> ikonia: alot,i was getting a little over 20 sec
<icedwater> When do you notice it freezes? After you do certain things? Or at random?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: :D
<JGodbout> I'm having some troubles getting TeamSpeak to work in Ubuntu 8.10. It doesn't let me uncheck "Mute microphone", or "Mute speakers/headphone", probably because my sound isn't working with it. However, all of my sound is working fine for everything else - I can listen to music, record stuff and play it with the Sound Recorder. Any ideas? Help would be really appreciated.
<JGodbout> Anyone use TeamSpeak at all?
<Innxis> icedwater: At random
<ActionParsnip> !teamspeak
<ubottu> Teamspeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<Innxis> ActionParsnip: Nothing bad out there
<anil_kumar> jrib: hi i compiled the src code and installed it...but how do i open the newly installed version.when i run python it's opening the previous verion
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: hmm, can you see the gap in thekernel time
<jrib> anil_kumar: python2.2
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: left hand column
 * Innxis is confused
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: im in the process of cleaning up my boot process
<angry> anyone willing to help me ?:D
<deany> thats it, thanks
<grawity> angry: With what?
<angry> i installed  a driver on ubuntu
<icedwater> Innxis: that's odd, then. But one thing I find sometimes drags my computer down is trackerd.
<anil_kumar> ok cool...thx again
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its a good laugh, ive skimmed my installs. my desktop now runs at 2.7Gb
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: any advice for cleaning it ??
<angry> and it totaly crashed
<zhxk_> how to get rid of messy code?http://imagebin.ca/view/uyvPo7.html
<cemc> is there a way to get the list of the most recently installed packages?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: 2.7 GB ???
<Innxis> icedwater: trackers?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if you use amd cpu you can disable powernowd
<icedwater> No, trackerd, the tracker daemon.
<hawk> angry: What did you install?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nope Intel Centrino
<angry> ati driver pachet
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: remove old kernels,
<Innxis> icedwater: This all started to happen with Ubuntu 9.04
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: none
<angry> and i get display errors when i boot ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: dpkg -l | grep xserver | grep video
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: how do you remove old kernels btw??
<thrillERboy> hey guys is there a way to update ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 without downloading those 800 MB updates?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if you dont use the video card, remove the driver (KEEP VESA)
<thrillERboy> I've the 9.04 iso file with me
<bluediamond> Hi guys
<hawk> angry: As in the xorg-driver-fglrx, etc, packages?
<mandybuntu> hello
<angry> yes
<daftykins> thrillERboy, you can't make "A" into "B" without bits of "B" :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: well i like compiz sometimes,so is there a way to switch between them?
<_PiLoT_> action parsnp ts qaulcomm
<bluediamond> ive bought Eve Online, on a dvd, it states that both the MAC and WIN versions are included, can I install it to ubuntu?
<mandybuntu> is there a list of printers supported on ubuntu?
<mandybuntu> I need to buy a printer
<angry> from add software
<daftykins> thrillERboy, or you can download the CD and upgrade from it
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: to remove kernels you will need to see the version currently running. NEVER remove that one
<bluediamond> Should I rather install Windows to install it?
<angry> is there any way of fixing it without reinstalling ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<hawk> angry: And when you say it crashed, what does that mean?
<bluediamond> Anyone here got Eve online on Ubuntu?
<hawk> angry: There's very likely a way of fixing it
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: oh i keep track of that im using 28-11 right now
<angry> i mean triangles / white stripes on monitor
<Innxis> It happened again! X(
<angry> like my video card exploded and i see 1-d mario on screen
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: any old kernels can be apt-get --purge removed then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove to get rid of their kernel modules
<daftykins> mandybuntu, you can see drivers supported by the Linux printing system, CUPSD, by looking up its' website
<thrillERboy> daftykins, I have the cd image downloaded, so can i run the upgrade from the cd?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can verify with uname -r
<daftykins> yep thrillERboy pop it in and it should auto run and ask you a question
<mandybuntu> what website?
<icedwater> Innxis: can't help there, then. I'm new to 9.04. But I suggest you look at the trackerd behaviour. Also, ActionParsnip did mention something about kernel times on dmesg | tail
<daftykins> the one for CUPSD mandybuntu
<Boohbah> bluediamond: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i just started pulling guff out, read through dpkg -l | less
<bluediamond> Guys, can I install an EVE ONLINE mac version dvd to Ubuntu?
<hawk> angry: Okay... I haven't used fglrx (ATI's driver) in a long time, but it's not always the most solid thing around
<mpontillo> cemc: you might want to take a look at /var/log/aptitude
<kaveh> ok so i played around with it a bit and came out with nothing
<Innxis> ActionParsnip: What I should do?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: then have another terminal open to remove what you simply dont use
<thrillERboy> daftykins,  thats great thanks.... will I have to burn it to a cd or a image mounter will do?
<_PiLoT_> actonparsnp ts a qaullcomm icon 255 i have on 8.10 this needed a lot of tweakng do u know if ts supported n 9.04
<kaveh> alsamixer in xterm gives : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<daftykins> both probably would work but i'd write it for safety's sake thrillERboy
<benste> does someone now how to adjust V4l settings? in 8.10 my webcam worked ine but now it's a mix of green stripes and the original
<oasisfai> exit
<angry> hawk i need to figure a way to fix X the userinterface because its totaly jammed .. i cant do anything i see a half ubuntu loading screen
<mandybuntu> i dont understand, what is cupsd and what is the website?
<mandybuntu> I only installed ubuntu yesterday
<Slart> bluediamond: probably not
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: wait until it happens then read the xorg logs, dmesg, as much as you can
<bluediamond> Slart, oh damn.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: whoa!!!!!
<mahsa> Hi, i have a probel to boot my system, now i'm on live CD of ubuntu and any os can't start and see this error:"error 22.grub loading".one help me please
<bluediamond> Slart: pity, would have rocked having eve online on ubuntu
<Innxis> where is can find xorg logs?
<ActionParsnip> Innxis: you may also want to verify your ram is ok as well as fsck your drive/s
<mahsa> problem*
<thrillERboy> okey thanks a lot daftykins going to shop now ;)
<Slart> bluediamond: didn't they use to have a linux client? or that got dropped?
<scunizi> bluediamond: I googled it for you.. http://www.starfleetcomms.com/content/installing_eve_ubuntu_810_64bit
<daftykins> np thrillERboy :)
<daftykins> mandybuntu, see UK channel for more
<mpontillo> Innxis: /var/log/Xorg*.log
<bluediamond> scunizi: thanks mate, but im from South Africa, bandwidth is expensive.
<hawk> angry: Can you get to the text console?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: another good one is: sudo apt-get install deborphan; sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<mandybuntu> oh
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: orphan packages?
<hawk> angry: (ctrl-alt-f1 or whever)
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: ubuntu bloats nicely with a tonne of video drivers you'll never use. I always have to hack half the OS out on clean installs
<angry> i`m in windows now ..
<angry> i can start only a shell
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: packages that arent needed anymore
<angry> the x wont start
<_PiLoT_> has anyne selse  ran the con 225 on linux 9.04
<cemc> mpontillo: I found that. any other way?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: btw how do i switch to VESA and switch back to the nvidia drivers?
<hawk> angry: Okay, and if you uninstall the fglrx-related packages?
<mahsa> ﻿Hi, i have a probel to boot my system, now i'm on live CD of ubuntu and any os can't start and see this error:"error 22.grub loading".one help me please
<mahsa> ﻿Hi, i have a probel to boot my system, now i'm on live CD of ubuntu and any os can't start and see this error:"error 22.grub loading".one help me please
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: do i simply deactivate nvidia drivers??
<mahsa> ﻿Hi, i have a probel to boot my system, now i'm on live CD of ubuntu and any os can't start and see this error:"error 22.grub loading".one help me please
<angry> i cant because i dont know how to from command line
<FloodBot1> mahsa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<angry> i found this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      dont use the framebuffer for extra safety
<shadeslayer> !grub > mahsa
<ubottu> mahsa, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: then restart x
<Slart> _PiLoT_: con 225?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ok
<bluediamond> I could probably try EVE ONLINE with Wine
<bluediamond> that could work
<Slart> bluediamond: that seems to be what people recommend
<_PiLoT_> icon 225 @ slart
<mpontillo> cemc: running out of ideas here. ;) you could look in /var/cache/apt/archives, this would have any recently downloaded package. you could sort the directory using "ls -lart /var/cache/apt/archives" and look at the timestamps
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | bluediamond
<ubottu> bluediamond: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jaso1> hello, I am usin ekiga softphone and the internal mic seems not to be working using ubuntu 9.04
<kaveh> anyone have any idea why alsa wouldn't make snd_ctl_open?  i reinstalled and i still can not open alsamixer (although it exists) because it says   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<bluediamond> thanks guys
<yahoo> hi
<yahoo> .......都說英文啊
<kaveh> anyone at all lol?
<mpontillo> cemc: you wouldn't want to assume either of those mechanisms are necessarily *reliable*, I don't think. (what are you using this for?)
<yahoo> .....3友人吗
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: suppose i switch back to propiteary drivers,i just reactivate them,right??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sure, just do what you did before
<yahoo> ............................................................................................................
<_PiLoT_> slart do u know f the new ubuntu wll support my dongle?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: makes sense, not something ive done
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ok
<Slart> _PiLoT_: I have no idea what you are talking about
<scunizi> bluediamond: I don't get it .. you're trying to install an online game that eats bandwidth but you can't google because of expensive bandwidth
<_PiLoT_> ok
<grawity> !cn | yahoo
<mpontillo> !cn | yahoo
<ubottu> yahoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<yahoo> say國語ok
<angry> so afterall if x fails to start because a video driver install how do i remove the driver from command line?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: because i think the VESA drivers are in use by default
<yahoo> .....fuck
<Jaso1> hello, I am usin ekiga softphone and the internal mic seems not to be working using ubuntu 9.04 on a laptop
<Slart> !language | yahoo
<ubottu> yahoo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_PiLoT_> actionparsnp its a qaulcoomm chip
<bluediamond> scunizi: sorry mate, thought you l inked an online installer of the client.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: well you may find the open 'nv' ones are used, yu must enable the proprietary once
<scunizi> !cn | yahoo
<ubottu> yahoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bluediamond> scunizi: I can browse for sure :) thanks for the link.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: then websearch that, see if its supported
<_PiLoT_> cool
<hawk> ActionParsnip: How does one do that in the proper way? I resorted to renaming nv.ids to nvidia.ids...
<ActionParsnip> hawk: do what?
<cemc> mpontillo: unfortunately the ls sort thing doesn't work, it seems the packages are with the original timestamps from the mirror
<hawk> ActionParsnip: enable the proprietary nvidia drivers... what you were discussing with shadeslayer
<ActionParsnip> hawk: i simply run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<jmalinens> how to list all hard drives? Thank You!
<ActionParsnip> hawk: but thats me
<ActionParsnip> jmalinens: sudo fdisk -l
<cemc> mpontillo: I installed kubuntu-desktop to check it out, now I want to remove it, and all the packages it installed
<jmalinens> thank you
<yahoo> hello, I am ben.
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome > cemc
<ubottu> cemc, please see my private message
<hawk> ActionParsnip: For me it stuck to nv, as xorg.conf by default is pretty much empty and nv.ids told the X-server to use nv for the pci id of my card
<traskbt> Can you install Ubuntu on the Playstation 3?
<cptblood> what's the easiest way to upgrade to kernel 2.6.29? where can i obtain possible repos?
<ActionParsnip> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<ActionParsnip> !playstation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playstation
<yahoo> ......看不懂啊........
<archman> HELP, gdebi and gnome-terminal not working after upgrading to Jaunty!
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: you can indeed, its not great as the pS3 has low ram
<cptblood> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mpontillo> cemc: try "ls -lartc" to use creation time instead of last modified time. it seems to sort the packages correctly for me.
<traskbt> ActionParsnip, thanks, just found an article on it.
<yahoo> ..good bye....
<yahoo> 8
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FPlayStation_3&ei=D9_6SZ-5BNKEtwfGx5W9BA&usg=AFQjCNEvL95g1QZE5MW5nmciL8pG8t79-A
<ActionParsnip> traskbt: cool
<cptblood> hmm?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: wow,RAM usage is down by 13 pc :O
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: thats the downfall of ubuntu, bloat to suit more users
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum
<ActionParsnip> !bum > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: been there,done that
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: good lad
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can also reduce swappiness to 1 or 0 if you never max your ram
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: set at 5
<cemc> ActionParsnip: the method you suggester removes 90 packages, but 190 were installed with kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> i have 3 GB of RAM all unused
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: added your hostname in /etc/hosts on the 127.0.0.1  line/
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: what??
<ActionParsnip> cemc: thats all i know
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: it speeds up systems for some reason, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<arussel> how can I get the menu System -> Administration ->  Hardware Driver ?
<shadeslayer> lol
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: the 127.0.0.1 entry wil only have localhost named, add a space then your systems host name
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: already added
<binarymutant> how can I create a patch with diff that doesn't ask "can't find file to patch at input line 3". I was using `diff -uN`
<ronartos> how can i fix the installation of gstreamer??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: ok cool
<ronartos> when I do apt-get install gstreamer*.. I received conflicts
<_PiLoT_> action parsnip i ant fnd any details of compatablty
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: could install dnsmasq to speed up name resolves online
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: its installed ;)
<mpontillo> cemc: how about this: ls -1cr /var/cache/apt/archives | grep \.deb$ | sed s/_.*$//
<cemc> mpontillo: thanks a lot, the other one worked too
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: then i strongly suggest you find an installed linux system to find out what linux sees it as and websearch that, otherwise its not looking good
<ronartos> can anyone help me install codecs and w32s in 9.04?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: also followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263&page=1
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | ronartos
<ubottu> ronartos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ronartos> when I do apt-get install gstreamer* .. I received conflict problem
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: and i have preload installed ;)
<mpontillo> cemc: yeah - was just trying to get something that could easily be changed into command line args for aptitude
<ronartos> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<_PiLoT_> tahnks action parsnp i knoe pharscape.org have been tryng wth 8.10 but they dont menton 9.04
<RanyAlbeg> how do i downgrade to 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: theres some extra lines you can add to menu.lst to make it faster, as well as fstab editting
<i_> hi does the new program TIMA VAULT works well, so j can use it instead of sbackup?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: such as?
<jrib> RanyAlbeg: you can't.  You would have to reinstall
<archman> RanyAlbeg, you can't :(
<binarymutant> when I apply a diff with patch it asks me which file to patch, how can I get it to stop asking me this?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: btw did you read what mark shuttleworth said about the coming release??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: here's what i used, backup the files you edit incase stuff goes wrong: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast
<jrib> binarymutant: learn to use patch?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not really, doesnt interest me hugely
<binarymutant> jrib, will you show me?
<RanyAlbeg> jrib: when i roll down the terminal or the firefox..its all very slow
<jrib> binarymutant: if you show me first what you are doing, sure
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: " Karmic Koala will have fingerprints of a designer everywhere " :P
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: if it does irc and web browsing its fine enough for me
<jrib> RanyAlbeg: see if it persists with a new user
<binarymutant> jrib, diff -uN orig new > new.patch
<cptblood> what's the way to go if i wanna reproduce my ubuntu install into a bootable dvd, so i can easily install it on another system?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i'l be putting fluxbox  lxde on it like i do every system
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: haha
<muse> could someone point me to a link that compares all the virtual machine technologies. Like OpenVZ, KVM, VMware, etc. All their pro's and con's..
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i'm not excited by design or gloss. i want it to work
<i_> cptblood : makink an iso of your system
<binarymutant> jrib, and applying the patch with `patch -p1 < new.patch`
<cptblood> yea, how?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i want mine to show consistency ;)
<_PiLoT_> if i dont have a blanks cd to burn the 9.04 onto what else can i use?
<ActionParsnip> just be fast and stable, leave more resources for user apps, job done
<Steeley> <_PiLoT_>: a USB stick?
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: usb if you have a 1Gb stick and your system can boot usb
<jrib> binarymutant: do you understand what -p actually does?
<muse> ﻿_PiLoT_: there is this thing called unetboot or something..
<muse> it sets is all up on a usb for you
<_PiLoT_> m not sure f  can boot usb lol. and how wll t be able to mae ot out as it iso fle/
<grawity> muse: Unetbootin
<cptblood> i_: how do i do that then? and how would i apply it to a new system, so it's bootable and all?
<muse> ya that's it
<arussel> how can I install the nvidia driver on 9.04 ?
<i_> cptblood  the program is Reflect
<binarymutant> jrib, ty
<cptblood> k
<arussel> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cemc> ActionParsnip, mpontillo: thanks for the help
<cptblood> !reflect
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reflect
<ActionParsnip> !info reflect
<ubottu> Package reflect does not exist in jaunty
<cptblood> would u happen to have a link for it?
<arussel> how can I query the bot privately ?
<DJones> !bot | arussel
<ubottu> arussel: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grawity> arussel: /query arussel
<grawity> Err
<cptblood> /msg ubottu text
<benste> my webcam does only show up with green stripes what can I do?
<grawity> arussel: /query ubottu
<cptblood> or that i guess
<pjfry1> I need some help installing smile ... I downloaded it as a tar.gz file and extracted it I ran the qmake command but I can't get the program to run ...
<WaY> hello
<arussel> grawity: thanks
<WaY> my xchat menus appears horryble... how do I change them? I've changed gtk2+ theme but xchat buttons and menus still haven't changed...
<Zwemshortventje> waaaaaaw: i'm on linux :D
<ro373> hello anyone help me I'm reading some guides on linuxhq and have some questions about bash shell commands
<McQueen> hallo
<mxboy15u> hello
<ActionParsnip> ro373: wassup?
<allquixotic> Anyone know of an IDE that will do code assistance (code completion etc) for C++, similar to how Eclipse or Netbeans does it for Java?
<pjfry1> Is there an easy way to install smile
<McQueen> wie kann ich bei ubuntu den fvwm95 desktop schon wärend der installation einspielen
<Knoedel2> hi all, after updates my /dev/mdX names changes to /dev/md_dX how can I create a static name like /dev/md1, udev ?
<ActionParsnip> !info smile
<ubottu> Package smile does not exist in jaunty
<jpds> !de | McQueen
<ubottu> McQueen: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<C-I>  allquixotic: eclipse support C++
<McQueen> #ubuntu-de
<McQueen> join # ubunt-de
<McQueen> how i can change the channel
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: could you guide me with the grub thing,i cant seem to understand why adding a line in the commented line would help me
<ActionParsnip> pjfry1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898281
<DJones> McQueen: type "/join #ubuntu-de" without the "
<McQueen> thx
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: it makes the disk get accessed differently
<pjfry1> maqueen you use /join and the name of the channel
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: so i add the line where??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i dont know why but that line is actually read
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its all in that guid
<ActionParsnip> e
<shadeslayer> ok
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: i just copied what it said and it seems fine
<linuxman410> what is the least requirments for ubuntu with a graphical interface
<jpds> !requirements | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<linuxman410> thanks
<i_> jaunty went slow in my sistem, do j have to reinstall it?
<i_> weh j make the boot
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: im pasting my menu.lst is the addition correct ?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162145/
<massi> hi there, does anyone know if there's an application/applet for gnome that lets me tile windows on a certain desktop?
<Zwemshortventje> how can i get flash player on ubuntu?
<muse> could someone point to a link with the pros/cons of the various virtualization technologies, like between OpenVz, KVM, VMware..
<shadeslayer> !flash > Zwemshortventje
<ubottu> Zwemshortventje, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f5d510cb4
<ro373> I used linux years ago and I must say that times have changed, the message that's seems to be delivered to some new users is that you can run linux on older machines, but somehow they miss the point that not all distribs are intended for older hardware unbuntu like I've got installed no way it's big
<i_> flash  -> synaptic
<RanyAlbeg> How do i set the sensitivity of the mouse wheel?
<ziroday> ro373: #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions
<bambou> cherche codeur pour gros projet a 3 java script (+ php si possible) dispo motivé ;) /q me
<ziroday> !fr | bambou
<ubottu> bambou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ro373> virtualbox from sun is also free and I use it myself to host xp on my computer
<linux_guy> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<spydon> whats the command to check if the screen on a laptop is closed?
<RanyAlbeg> How do i set the sensitivity of the mouse wheel?
<Zwemshortventje> how do i get flash player? i have an x86-64 architecture
<ziroday> !flash | Zwemshortventje read this
<ubottu> Zwemshortventje read this: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bambou> cherche codeur pour gros projet a 3 java script (+ php si possible) dispo motivé ;) /q me
<archman> Hello, can someone help me install amarok 1.4.10 from sources on Jaunty, please?
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Zwemshortventje> i've read it, it said something about x186 and amd64, i had to download the amd64 version, but my arch is still x86-64...
<icedwater> !fr | bambou
<ubottu> bambou: please see above
<ro373> zwem you'll have to download the open source flashplayer and then edit the configure file to make it work there are two files you'll need it's over my head at this point so I'm of no help
<Zwemshortventje> o.o... i'm totally new to ubuntu
<ro373> I'm sorry you'll also have to compile it too.
<ActionParsnip> Zwemshortventje: x86_64 == 64bit
<foxbuntu> muse, I might be a little late to the conversation, but picking the right virtual host application really depends on your requirements/deployment specs
<Zwemshortventje> it is? it runs 32-bit apps too... or is that normal?
<ziroday> Zwemshortventje: how about doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and restarting firefox, does that work?
<ActionParsnip> Zwemshortventje: sure, a 64bit OS can run 32bit apps, in linux you need to install ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> Zwemshortventje: then 32bit apps can be executed alongside 64bit
<ro373> zwem install a vm and then xp and run your browser in xp till you can learn the bass shell and some install and configuration tech or untill ubuntu makes a pkg for the flash player
<foxbuntu> muse, its a little offtopic for ubuntu-server but if you want to chat a little more about it, you can visit my channel #foxmediasystems
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink is  taking quite some time,is it normal?
<cptblood> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<linux_guy> I have 8.10 installed, and just installed gOS (ubuntu based) in a dual boot setup.  Wireless works on 8.10, but not on gOS because I haven't installed the wireless driver.  Can I *COPY* the driver from 8.10 over to the gOS section of the hard drive so I can install it?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: yes, its takes AGES the first go
<muse> ok
<muse> ﻿/j #foxmediasystems
<ibnulislam1> I am trying "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/flashdriver" but the response is as "mount: /dev/sdb: can't read superblock". sdb is a flash driver effected by some virus from windows. Has any one some idear to deal with it.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ok,ill leave it for a while,have some work
<Need_Help_1> hey guys , would there be any disadvantage if i would install ubuntu x64 instead of 32 ????
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: when you install stuff it will be much faster as it only has to compute that package
<linux_guy> my lshw -C network here http://paste.ubuntu.com/162154/
<benchew> how to install cabextract?! i have tried sudo apt-get install cabextract. it didn't work.
<omac> any shorewall6 users with ubuntu out there?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: thanks for the great link
<miklcct> linux_guy: install the corresponding package on the gOS
<ActionParsnip> Need_Help_1: java can be a pain in 64bit, otherwise, no
<ziroday> linux_guy: we don't provide gOS support here, Sorry
<Zwemshortventje> it's kind of chinese now... so i just install the 32-bit version?
<linux_guy> gOS = ubuntu 8.04
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: heh,done :P
<linux_guy> i mean, its based on it
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: np man, tweak to your hearts content, just reboot occasionally to make sure it omes back up
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: lol
<omac> ufw configuration for ranges of ports seemed so slow the last time I tried a few months ago.  That's why I switched to shorewall.
<ziroday> benchew: error?
<cptblood> would the advice in !clone also include external programs that have been compiled and installed?
<shadeslayer> im rebooting now,bye
<ziroday> !derivatives > linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy, please see my private message
<Need_Help_1> 32-bit apps work  under an 64-bit system as good as on a 32bit one ?
<ro373> need help 1 yes your flash player currently is only available in 32bit version of firefox for one LOL
<ziroday> cptblood: only if you made them into .debs using checkinstall or whatever
<cptblood> k, that i have not
<cptblood> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ro373> but you'll be able to address much more ram, I run many virtual machines on top of linux so the 64 is the only way for me to go;
<ertu__> is there any way to listen to stereo movies' sound  on 5+1 without using command line or parameter?
<benchew> zined, E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<benchew> ziroday, E: Package cabextract has no installation candidate
<ziroday> cptblood: checkinstall is basically a hack, you can do an actual clone of your install with clonezilla
<miklcct> benchew: Have your multiverse enabled?
<cptblood> k, thx
<ActionParsnip> ro373: theres a 64bit beta plugin
<cptblood> !clonezilla > cptblood
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clonezilla
<ziroday> benchew: you need muitiverse enabled
<ActionParsnip> ro373: it works fine here
<ziroday> !multiverse | benchew
<ubottu> benchew: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> ro373: plus, 32bit plugin runs through nspluginwrapper to run fine
<omac> !shorewall6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shorewall6
<linux_guy> I have 8.10 installed, and just installed 9.04 in a dual boot setup.  Wireless works on 8.10, but not on 9.04 because I haven't installed the wireless driver.  Can I *COPY* the driver from 8.10 over to the 9.04 section of the hard drive so I can install it?
<Zwemshortventje> where do i run sudo commands?
<omac> ubottu: you should :)
<ro373> action where to get the flash beta?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you should :)
<ActionParsnip> Zwemshortventje: in terminal
<kemosparc> Hi
<seedou> seedou
<Zwemshortventje> and where do i find the terminal? first time i'm on ubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: haha,boot time increased by 5 secs :P
<kemosparc> I am having a problem in Ubuntu 9.04
<linux_guy> my lshw -C network here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162154/
<Zwemshortventje> nvm, i found it
<kemosparc> Is this the right place to ask about it?
<ActionParsnip> ro373: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ziroday> kemosparc: great, we need to know what they are to fix it though :)
<shadeslayer> kemosparc: sure
<seedou> ebcamara@live.com
<kemosparc> Thanks
<kemosparc> Look
<kemosparc> I have a VMC Vodafone card
<ziroday> seedou: is there something we can help you with?
<shadeslayer> !enter | kemosparc
<ubottu> kemosparc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kemosparc> and in Ubuntu 8.04 I was able to connect to it form the NetworkManager
<benchew> ziroday, ubottu i have clicked all the repositories
<kemosparc> Okay
<ActionParsnip> ro373: put the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins if you only have 1 user, you can also uninstall the flash you already have if you want too
<ziroday> benchew: did you update afterwards?
<theoziran> I need the alsa drive where I can to do the download ?
<ziroday> benchew: and what version of ubuntu?
<benchew> ziroday, 8.10
<ziroday> benchew: okay, do sudo apt-get update
<kemosparc> So now when I Upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and tried to connect on it, it does not work
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: do you have any idea what exe might be?? it was not there in my earlier bootchart
<kemosparc> How can I talk to you without seeing all of those other replies?
<benchew> ziroday, update for?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not sure about that
<benchew> ziroday, to 9.10?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: it took up 3 secs :O
<ziroday> benchew: to refresh the repo's, no.
<omac> kemosparc:  the ubuntu repositories for jaunty are slow to respond because they are so busy from what I have experienced.  Please be patient.
<omac> Let it connect...
<benchew> ziroday, k....updating
<Zwemshortventje> OH MY GOD... linux is brilliant!!! gah!! and then they say windows is simple...
<omac> My update took 4 hours.
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: web browse the exact message, see what it is
<linux_guy> I have 8.10 installed, and just installed 9.04 in a dual boot setup.  Wireless works on 8.10, but not on 9.04 because I haven't installed the wireless driver.  Can I *COPY* the driver from 8.10 over to the 9.04 section of the hard drive so I can install it?
<ActionParsnip> !slow > omac
<ubottu> omac, please see my private message
<Zwemshortventje> but i have encountered one big problem
<ikonia> linux_guy: no
<kemosparc> shadeslayer: did you get my question?
<ikonia> linux_guy: you need to re-install it
<Starcraftmazter> Hello. After setting up postgres on ubuntu, can someone tell me how to access it from the command line? Especially the default password for it
<shadeslayer> kemosparc: no
<linux_guy> ikonia, so i HAVE to connect to the internet to get the driver all over again
<linux_guy> ?
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: no, it will need recompiling for the new kernel (if you compiled it) or re apt-get-ting
<omac> It's slow from China.(where I am right now)
<shadeslayer> kemosparc: oh yeah saw it
<linux_guy> i dont have a wired connection right now
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: you have a new kernel now
<linux_guy> kernel is x-1
<linux_guy> -11*
<Zwemshortventje> i got a usb keyboard and mouse, the keyboard was set up in the wrong location, so the keys didn't work, so i went to preferenced and chose keyboard, and then, my usb mouse stopped working... it doesn't react when i plug it in, how comes?
<shadeslayer> kemosparc: can you set it up in nm-applet and mobile broadband tab?
<shadeslayer> *under the
<Zwemshortventje> keys weren't at right place*
<omac> The mirrors in China are also slow.  60KB/s.  lupaworld or main.  It doesn't matter.  It seems throttled.
<omac> It wasn't throttled from Canada.
<omac> 400KB/s + for downloading/updating from the repo's for hardy and dapper
<ActionParsnip> linux_guy: if you just upgraded your kernel it will most likely not work, you can try it by all means but i doubt it will work
<omac> From China though, the main server is throttled and the mirror in Asia also.
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: exe in linux gives me windoze stuff :P
<bullgard4> 'mount' shows a line: "overflow on /tmp type tmpfs [rw, siez=1048576,mode=1777]" What does that mean?
<omac> It's quite unbearable to be quite honest.
<benchew> ziroday, ok i am installing cabextract right now. thanks
<kemosparc> shadeslayer:My question is, when I try to connect to my VMC Vodafone card from the network Manager it fails, although this was working in Ubuntu 8.04 without any trouble, the network manager can see the card and create the connection for it but when I click on it it fails. Whe I checked the /var/log/message I fing that the CHAP authentication sucesseded but it disconnect right away withiun a second
<shadeslayer> hmm,i get the same thing with my ad-hoc connection,nm-applet is quite buggy
<theoziran> I need to get the alsa-drive source
<kemosparc> shadeslayer: But when I try to connect from the command line using pppd it gives the same symptom, and I think it might be a problem with the pppd daemon
<ziroday> theoziran: apt-get source alsa-source
<ertu__> is there any way to listen to stereo movies' sound  on 5+1 without using command line or parameter?
<shadeslayer> kemosparc: no idea,mate
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: ok well do you use samba or wine on the system?
<theoziran> where is source will be after the download
<theoziran> ?
<kemosparc> Tab any recommendation where to look or contact?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you can also set the system to static IP to speed up the boot as it doesnt have to wait for dhcp or nm (slow)
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: set all the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<kemosparc> ziroday::My question is, when I try to connect to my VMC Vodafone card from the network Manager it fails, although this was working in Ubuntu 8.04 without any trouble, the network manager can see the card and create the connection for it but when I click on it it fails. Whe I checked the /var/log/message I fing that the CHAP authentication sucesseded but it disconnect right away withiun a second
<kemosparc> Hello
<seedou> keon
<kemosparc> ziroday ??
<ActionParsnip> kemosparc: do you have your settings backed up from 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> wb shadeslayer
<GregW3056> hi i have a problem... none of the buttons on my firefox pages are doing anything...
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: its gone now :P,maybe it was a 1 time affair
<kemosparc> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: maybe, keep an eye on it
<ActionParsnip> kemosparc: why not?
<kemosparc> ActionParsnip: I am using the same configuration out of the box
<seedou> how are u there
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: sure,boot time is now a bit over 16 secs
<kemosparc> ActionParsnip: I tried this from 3 different notebooks with the same symptoms
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: nice, did you add concurrent shell boots to speed it up (if you have dual core)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: concurent shell boots?? something related to perl??
<ActionParsnip> kemosparc: you should have backed up the account settings from 8.10
<shadeslayer> oh that concurrency line,yeah
<kemosparc> ActionParsnip: Okay, and?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-292961.html
<kemosparc> ActionParsnip: Obviuosly I did not back it up
<kemosparc> ActionParsnip: what shall I do?
<ActionParsnip> kemosparc: then you can easily restore them if you need them
<vegombrei> hi .. have a problem .. connected a ntfs partitioned drive. how do i get it to let me read?
<ActionParsnip> kemosparc: its not someting i use so i have no idea
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g > vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: its shell,should i change it??
<bullgard4> 'mount' shows a line: "overflow on /tmp type tmpfs [rw, siez=1048576,mode=1777]" What does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its not something i see much as i rarely reboot
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hehe
<mpontillo> kemosparc: does the log have a reason for the disconnect?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: i installed ntfs-config .. do i have to restart?
<theoldfellow> How do I change the Preferred Application in Jaunty - the old way doesn't work any more?
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you have (I think) a ram drive of some kind
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: no, this is linux
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: could you post that link again,the one with all the tweaks?
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: cant mount:(
<ActionParsnip> vegombrei: read the guide, it will tell you how to mount it, you can even add an entry to /etc/fstab so it mounts at boot
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: But I have not set it up directly.
<GregW3056> would anyone be able to help me with a firefox related issue?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: do you want the concurrency one?
<shadeslayer> no the one which had the tweaks for the HD etc
<shadeslayer> nm i found it
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast <--- this one
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: looks like you got it :D
<tsurc> Anyone had any success with a compaq evo d51s? and ubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: yeah
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: i'd read dmesg | less to see when its being made
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: and why
<shadeslayer> now only if i could find something which could run this thing cooler
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: theres this too: http://www.my10sen.com/2007/10/05/ubuntu-a-speedup-guide/
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: speeds up wwww a little, the last few lines need an extra carridge return in
<GregW3056> hi could someone help me with a fire fox related issue?
<ActionParsnip> GregW3056: just ask, the room will reply if it can
<cooldduuudde> where does rhythmbox store config files?
<KalEl> i have only a 9.3gb partition for ubuntu! is that enough?
<GregW3056> ithe buttons oin my firefox
<GregW3056> *oops
<ActionParsnip> KalEl: sounds fine
<tsurc> I've just installed 8.10 and I'm getting a black screen with a mouse cursor after I have logged in (keyboard becomes unresponsive after this point).... gdm works fine though.... any ideas?
<KalEl> thanks... i have been using that 9.3gb for a long time, but was not sure if it can support the newer version 9.04 of ubuntu
<GregW3056> the buttons on my firefox pages are not doing anything i.e. the search button in google, log in buttons etc... any ideas how to fix this
<ActionParsnip> KalEl: ubuntu is small enough to fit, but can easily be skimmed down to be smaller
<PuTrA_caem> jhey
<ActionParsnip> GregW3056: try renaming your profile folder, then relaunching firefox
<Slart> GregW3056: or start firefox using the switch -ProfileManager and create a new profile.. same result
<KalEl> ok. is it possible to give access and tell ubuntu to store files in some additional partitions also, in case of a space crunch?
<GregW3056> how would i go about doing that?
<Dday> Anyone here finished klotski?
<GregW3056> i only just started using linux
<ActionParsnip> tsurc: reboot, press ESC to load grub menu, choose recovery mode. Then select fix graphics (or whatever its named) select no to framebuffer and then it will be failsafe
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: '~$ dmesg | less | grep 'tmp' does not produce any output.
<ActionParsnip> GregW3056: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<KalEl> i have the following partitions: 1. ubuntu (9.3gb) 2. swap (1.34gb) 3. multimedia (149gb) 4. free space (306gb)
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: hmm, well the kernel manages ALL mounting, try a different grep
<tsurc> ActionParsnip: Thanks :) I'll give it a go
<PuTrA_caem> jgj
<chinaski> hi room, my 1st time in jaunty :p
<ziroday> PuTrA_caem: is there something we can help you with?
<KalEl> chinaski, how is it? i want to upgrade... was holding back for space
<massi> chinaski: welcome
<chinaski> tkx
<KalEl> i hear it is very fast
<ActionParsnip> KalEl: what is fast, the upgrade?
<KalEl> ActionParsnip, no the system after 9.04?
<mweichert> msg nickserv identify 2966jH
<chinaski> KalEl,  first, sorry about my english, 2nd...it feels good, don't test much it
<cptblood> iirc, it is possible to install ubuntu to a certain partition, rather than just the whole drive? (like debian)
<ActionParsnip> KalEl: its as fast as your config
<mweichert> msg NickServ identify 2966jH
<Slart> KalEl: jaunty isn't that different from intrepid..
<Dr_Willis_Mib> i had 1 upgrade work.. one fail...
<Slart> cptblood: yes
<shadeslayer> KalEl: if you are thinking about the bootuptime its 15 secs here
<cptblood> mweichert: u need a / before msg
<shadeslayer> mweichert: better change that pass
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: tried xpud ;)
<mpontillo> tsurc: if GDM works fine, is it possible that you have accidentally selected a non-kde/gnome session? for example, does right clicking do anything? I believe there is a window manager out there that brings up a black screen and doesn't do much else ;)
<Slart> cptblood: even if you install it to a whole drive, you usually create a partition that uses all the space and then install to that
<snek> bootup time is faster than intrepid, true
<cptblood> ok, good
<KalEl> i'ts a big download for me though, about 1.5gigs
<Slart> cptblood: I don't think there are *any* operating systems out there that only install to an entire drive
<chinaski> KalEl, I don't upgrade, just save my home folder and install again
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: whats that??
<GregW3056> ActionParsnip Now firefox wont load
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: boots in 4 seconds on my fastest rig.
<cptblood> Slart: debian lenny sure wanted the whole drive, i couldnt choose a partition
<ActionParsnip> GregW3056: it will, its making you a new profile
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ah,linux distro?
<KalEl> chinaski, how do you keep track of all the additional softwares you have installed?
<Slart> cptblood: I don't believe that for a second.. sorry
<Dr_Willis_Mib> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<chinaski> KalEl, by the shell
<chyjubuntu> who had used kile 2.1 on ubuntu9.04, is there any problem?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its very young and VERY minimal. You have to configure LAN with ifconfig only
<snek> chinaski, i agree, i backup /boot, /etc, and /home... i went from hardy->lenny testing->intrepid->lenny stable->jaunty :)
<cptblood> k, well it only gave me an option to choose my sata drive or my usb stick
<GregW3056> how long should that take?
<stratovarius> hi all
<cptblood> i didnt go further, as i cannot risk losing data
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i needed something like that to play my media files on the go
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: comes with about 8 apps total
<chinaski> snek, yes
<chyjubuntu> like this error:KComboBox::setTrapReturnKey not supported with a non-KLineEdit.
<chyjubuntu> Object::connect: No such signal KileWidget::ProjectView::dropped(QDropEvent*, QTreeWidgetItem*)
<chyjubuntu> Object::connect:  (receiver name: 'KileDocument::Manager')
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i needed something *exactly* like this
<Slart> cptblood: I installed debian .. hmm.. about 10 years ago.. and I installed it to a partition.. you probably used some kind of automated partitioner of some sort
<satansaunt> is it possible to play football manager in 9.04?
<Dr_Willis_Mib> shadeslayer:  check out 'geexbox'
<chinaski> I prefer try and use the commands lines
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&oi=video_result&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Db61rg69bdCg&ei=n-76Sb7DKMvJtgeiqbTaBQ&usg=AFQjCNEqBhcPhreTKyh3_bfeKv2gIFa05w
<chinaski> for learning
<cptblood> could've been i was able to choose what partition later in the install process, but i bailed out
<stratovarius> I wanna watch some videos on a site but it tells me i gotta have flash player 9 or higher...im using ubuntu JJ and im able to watch youtube videos. Who may help me please?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: could you help me install this?
<chyjubuntu> i can't fix it, who can help me,thx in advance
<Slart> cptblood: that sounds reasonable
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: its a tiny image, put it in /boot and reference it in menu.lst
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: the image itself??
<Chezerian> in 8.10 in the command line when i wanted to kill a cl program like aircrack i could use ctrl-c but now i cant does anyone know how to do that in 9.04?
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: I do not know what you mean by "different grep".
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: now it says im not privilaged to mount that volume .. can i pastebin my fstab .. can you look at it?
<snek> hmm xPUD you say.. looks interresting :)
<Slart> Chezerian: ctrl+c should still work..
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis_Mib: its too geeky, i like xpud,clean and simple
<Slart> Chezerian: or open another terminal and use kill/pkill or similar
<Chezerian> Slart: it doesnt, ive also made ctrl+c the shortcut for copying
<Dr_Willis_Mib> shadeslayer:  i seem to recall xpud being useless last i tried it.
<Chezerian> Slart: will that make a difference?
<Slart> Chezerian: oh... that might be what is keeping it from working..
<miodi> hello all, i happen to have a problem with editing menus with a fresh intall of ubuntu 8.04, can't add system tools to the main menu :s
<sumanah> is there a gui tool I can use to tell my Thinkpad x200 that I want to use a VGA monitor instead of the built-in laptop monitor?  I'm on Ibex
<vegombrei> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m7e0e80f2
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis_Mib: personal choice i guess,ill just try it out ;)
<atkinson> hello
<Slart> sumanah: I used a tool.. something like display manager.. it was in system,administration
<Dr_Willis_Mib> shadeslayer:  geexbox is designed for 'boot up play videos' - wasent that what youasked for?
<fredrik_> atkinson, hello
<atkinson> is there anyone have full circle magazine
<Slart> sumanah: I could setup resolutions for the different screens.. or disable/enable them
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis_Mib: ah but it must also house a web browser and some other basic apps ;)
<atkinson> is there indonesian?
<Dr_Willis_Mib> shadeslayer:  you dident say that :)
<shadeslayer> Dr_Willis_Mib: wth ill try both and see which is better
<cptblood> is ubuntu picky about changing hardware such as mobo, and still using the same installation?
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sumanah> Slart, I'll look for Display Manager, but it's not in my System: Administration menu
<Slart> cptblood: not really.. as long as you still run the same architecture
<snek> cptblood, shouldn't be picky at all.. hardware is checked during boot
<Dr_Willis_Mib> shadeslayer:  i keep geexbox installed onm the laptop as a grub entry - boot to wathing videos in like 10 sec..
<cptblood> ok
<cptblood> good
<Chezerian> Slart: that was the problem actually is there any way i could still have ctrl c as my copy hotkey but stil have it kill a process?
<Slart> sumanah: it might have been something I had to install.. not even sure if that tool is still available
<thewizord> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chezerian> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sumanah> Slart: crap! *googling*
<streetendboy> updated from Intrepid to Jaunty now movie player won't play vids. Opens then just closes on its own. Tried with mplayer same outcome. Help!!
<tsurc> mpontillo: No right clicking does nothing, I have tried to set the session both GNOME and GNOME Failsafe but all I get now is the bown color of the background a cursor and thats it, pressing numlock does not toggle the numlock light and the keyboard is unresponsive
<mpontillo> bullgard4: when you type "mount", you'll get a line like "<device> on <path> type <type> (<options>)". that line is saying you have an "overflow" filesystem on /tmp. I wouldn't take it to mean there is an actual overflow
<Slart> Chezerian: I'm not sure... I'm not really sure how gnome/gnome-terminal/bash/compiz deals with key bindings.
<Slart> streetendboy: try running it from a terminal.. see if you get an error message
<opan> hk,ji/;
<opan> nj'n
<streetendboy> how do I do that Slart?
<opan>  k,m
<opan> mn
<opan> n
<opan> n
<FloodBot1> opan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snek> lol
<gumpert345> hi I try to install ubuntu on a via pc, the pc does not support pae or cx8 I think I need to install ubuntu for i586 not i686, what can I do? Im not that much into linux?
<sumanah> thx Slart
<Slart> streetendboy: open a terminal (Applications, accessories, terminal).. then start the movie player manually
<Sam33> Hi all
<gumpert345> the i386 does not start
<simisa> Hello all
<bullgard4> mpontillo: I'd like to know what that line means.
<simisa> ubuntu 9 - hp mini 700  audio not working....
<Sam33> Someone can tell me the channel for the spanish language, please?
<Pici> Sam33: #ubuntu-es
<Slart> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sam33> Pici, thank you very much :)
<simisa> ubuntu 9 - hp mini 700  audio not working....
<Sam33> join /#ubuntu-es
<pepperjack> gumpert345: the 32 bit install is basically x86 meaning like 486 and above practically speaking.  are you using the 64 bit installer perhaps?
<pepperjack> gumpert345: only for instance arch linux is optimized for 686
<makubex1111> let's fight! http://chucknorrrris.mybrute.com
<simisa> can anybody support me for audio troubles ?
<AkraPhobik> hey guys i have a question. are any of you guys familiar with running the devel kernels?
<gumpert345> pepperjack I use the i386 installer, the via cpu doesnt support pae and cx8 the only distro I could run was centos 3.5 or 4.0
<Slart> makubex1111: not here.. wrong channel
<archman> what if i remove "ubuntu-desktop" package? will there be problems?
<streetendboy> Movie player opens O.K.  Slart
<AkraPhobik> yes
<AkraPhobik> dont remove that
<GregW3056> Hi my firefo
<mpontillo> tsurc: you could try pressing control-alt-f1, log in, type "export DISPLAY=:0.0", then type "xterm". then press control-alt-f7 to switch back to X and see if you get an xterm you can type something into?
<Slart> gumpert345: what kind of computer are you using? I run ubuntu on  a mini-itx motherboard/cpu thingy
<Slart> streetendboy: ok.. now try loading a movie
<simisa> hp mini 700 le
<chinaski> well...bye room c ya
<Slart> archman: nope.. it's a meta package.. hint.. check the "installed size" for the package.. it's only a couple of kb
<GregW3056> hi my firefox won't open, i try to run it and it comes up in the task bar, then saying starting firefox then dissappears
<streetendboy> Movie player just closes again Slart
<Slart> GregW3056: run it from a terminal, see if you get any errors
<GregW3056> how do i do that? (noob)
<Slart> streetendboy: then I have no idea what is happening... usually you get an error message if something is wrong
<Slart> !terminal | GregW3056
<ubottu> GregW3056: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<archman> Slart, what's it used for?
<archman> ubuntu-desktop^
<ziroday> GregW3056: in a terminal do killall firefox && firefox
<GregW3056> haha lol i'd read that but i cant get on firefox
<gumpert345> Slart it is a Via Epia TC 10000 a Nehemiah CPU if Iam right
<GregW3056> i know what terminal is
<streetendboy> thnx anyway Slart will just keep pluging away at it :)
<tsurc> mpontillo: I mean this more in an "I'm curious way"... what would that prove?
<GregW3056> and roughly how to use it, but how would i launch firefox from it?
<archman> ! ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<fishsponge> hey people - i'm about to take delivery of a Dell Poweredge 2950 with PERC6i RAID card - does anyone know if the latest stable Ubuntu Server LTS will work with this card?
<GregW3056> slart how do i launch firefox from terminal?
<ziroday> GregW3056: type firefox
<Dr_Willis_Mib> 'firefox'  it the terminal comman d GregW3056
<Dr_Willis_Mib> logical eh.
<simisa> no body can help me in private ?
<GregW3056> that did nothing...
<ziroday> simisa: nope but we can help you here
<ziroday> GregW3056: did you press enter afterwards?
<daftykins> fishsponge, yeah the Dell PERCs are usually quite well supported - you could almost say it's a PERC of Dell hardware. (sorry)
<simisa> hp mini 700le  -  Ubuntu 9, audio not working, only headphones
<mpontillo> tsurc: I was wondering if the keyboard is completely non-responsive to all X applications, or if it was specific to gnome. mostly just grasping at *something* to try ;)
<fishsponge> daftykins, brilliant... another question though... i notice debian is still using the 2.4 kernel, but ubuntu server LTS is using the 2.6, right?
<daftykins> incorrect fishsponge , depends how outdated a debian you look at
<daftykins> Lenny definitely uses 2.6.x
<archman> Slart, also when i want to remove "epiphany-browser-data", it depends on gnome-dbg. OK to remove it all?
<simisa> thanks ziroday
<GregW3056> ok did it under sudo, got the firefox user profile thing, it wants me to create a profile however i get an error...
<ziroday> simisa: ?
<fishsponge> daftykins, hmm... my copy of Linux Format says "The Lenny kernel is 2.4.26, and there is....."
<daftykins> !audio | simisa
<ubottu> simisa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<simisa> yes...
<ziroday> GregW3056: don't do it under sudo. Do killall -9 firefox && firefox and see what is outputed in the terminal
<daftykins> must be a typo fishsponge - i could install it in a VM to check but i'm pretty certain that's a typo
<fishsponge> daftykins, ok, no worries... thanks for your help!
<simisa> Ok, thanks all !
<daftykins> np :)
<simisa> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fishsponge> does anyone know if the latest stable Ubuntu Server LTS has good hardware support for all the other stuff in a Poweredge 2950, like the NICs for example?
<GregW3056> ziroday it says no process killed
<simisa> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ziroday> GregW3056: okay, and then doing firefox gives no errors but nothing is displayed?
<helper> helo i fotgot my password of winrar on ubuntu can i use john to get me the password:( ?
<leeguy92> heres something ive been wondering - what exactly makes the ubuntu kernel different from linus' one? what modifications are in it?
<GregW3056> ziroday: it starts in the taskbar then does nothing and closes
<leeguy92> just give me an example of 1 mod
<ziroday> GregW3056: okay, and no errors displayed in the terminal
<GregW3056> none
<ziroday> leeguy92: backported patches for the pre-released kernel
<leeguy92> ziroday, but what do the patches do?
<ziroday> GregW3056: try firefox -safe-mode
<miodi> hey, i happen to have a problem with editing the main menu in 8.04, can't add system tools, what might be the problem?
<leeguy92> do they make it faster?
<leeguy92> if so, why isnt it part of the main kernel?
<leeguy92> i thought speed is good
<ziroday> leeguy92: for instance, patches were put into place to prevent ext4 dataloss. Often they are in to fix bugs
<leeguy92> ziroday, ah, i see
<GregW3056> ziroday: still does nothing
<sivan26f> !dd_rescue
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd_rescue
<leeguy92> ziroday, do they end up being integrated into the main kernel?
<ziroday> leeguy92: usually yes
<leeguy92> ah
<leeguy92> hmm
<leeguy92> interestin...
<sivan26f> hi , where i can find some manual for dd_rescue
<ziroday> leeguy92: often its just a matter of code which someone else has written that fixes $major_bug but is not going to get into the kernel immediately, its getting in during the next kernel release. The kernel team don't want to release ubuntu using a pre-released kernel so they backport the fixes to the current stable kernel
<ronartos> how to enable desktop effects for intel gma 950
<leeguy92> hmm
<PolitikerNEU> ronartos: If oyu have 9.04, you don't want to do it - it has performance regressions
<leeguy92> ziroday, thanks, i was wondering this(as i said)
<ronartos> PolitikerNEU: hmm ok
<daftykins> ronartos, system -> preferences -> appearance -> not work?
<GregW3056> ziroday: i still cant get firefox to work
<daftykins> works on my GMA950 laptop.
<ronartos> daftykins:  in 9.04??
<ziroday> GregW3056: eek, what version of ubuntu?
<daftykins> yep ronartos
<GregW3056> ziroday: 9.04
<ziroday> GregW3056: and you're sure you have firefox installed?
<ronartos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ronartos> how??
<GregW3056> yeah it was working earlier
<angry> Ive installed a ati driver on ubunt 9.04 and my x its broken (it wont start , blurry colors , video erors , stripes etc.) how do i fix this problem from command terminal ?
<ziroday> GregW3056: well I don't know sorry
<ronartos> daftykins: how? intel gma on 9.04?
<RandomSearch> Hello all, is there someone I can ask about an ATI driver issue please?
<daftykins> just works ronartos
<GregW3056> ok
<ziroday> RandomSearch: if you're using ubuntu right here
<daftykins> !intel | ronartos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<daftykins> hmm nm.
<RandomSearch> Yes, I am.
<ziroday> angry: what card?
<angry> ati radeon 9550 , installed the driver from add/remove software
<Slart> GregW3056: open a terminal, type firefox
<Slart> archman: hmm.. not sure what gnome-dbg is all about..
<GregW3056> slart: this does nothing
<ziroday> angry: err, what driver are you using in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ronartos> daftykins: can you do lspci and find what's you intel GMA is??
<Ilosanom1> hi... I'm worried. Since I updated to Jaunty a week ago I haven't received any updates. If I launch the Update Manager and manually check it still doesn't give me anything.
<sivan26f> Hello , I need help please, i used this command line to recover/export data from bad disk : ddrescue -b 2048 /dev/cdrom cdimage logfile   . the operation worked fine , now i have new file named "cdimage" how i can export the data from there ? can i create new disk with the new data ?
<Ilosanom1> I used to get updates quite often wth Intrepid. Is my updater broken or has there really been no updates to Jaunty?
<angry> ziroday it dosent say nothing about a driver  ...
<daftykins> ronartos, sorry i've just uninstalled it. i can check soon though, if you give me 5 mins
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: you have to manuall check for updates
<RandomSearch> I have an ATI Radeon 9500 Pro.  When I boot from the CDROM, or when I delete my xorg.conf in my normal install, I'm getting strange noise on the monitor, multi-coloured noise and major corruption of the screen
<Slart> GregW3056: nothing? no error messages? no firefox windows?
<ziroday> angry: okay, and you do have xserver-xorg-video-ati installed right?
<GregW3056> Slart: no literally nothing
<tsurc> mpontillo: pressing alt-f1 logging in running "export DISPLAY=:0.0" and "xterm" I get.. "xterm Xt error: cant open display: :0.0
<Ilosanom1> shadeslayer: I tried with Update Manager. But it says nothing available. That can't be right?
<angry> o think .. it was only one in the list ..
<Slart> GregW3056: ok.. ctrl+c gets you the prompt back?
<angry> i*
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: so youve not even updated once?
<Ilosanom1> I upgraded to Jaunty. Since that upgrade I haven't to my knowledge received any updates.
<GregW3056> Slart: as in "greg@ubuntu:~$"
<Slart> GregW3056: yup
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: use sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade in terminal
<GregW3056> Slart: thats been there the whole time
<Ilosanom1> My update manager says "Your system is up-to-date".
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: strange
<Slart> GregW3056: oh.. so typing firefox just returned the prompt immediately?
<GregW3056> Slart: yep
<Ilosanom1> shadeslayer: I did that and the last command gave "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Slart> GregW3056: that's odd.. very odd.
<geirha> Ilosanom1: when you upgrade via the internet it automatically grabs the latest versions of each package.
<duncan__> Hello, just wondering if anyone is having problems updating? I'm currently using 8.10, everytime in past 2 days I've tried to update I get a '111 connection refused' warning?!
<GregW3056> Slart: tell me bout it
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: then you are up to date ;)
<RandomSearch> Does anyone please have any ideas what might be wrong?  It seems to me like a bug with the ati driver, given it worked in the past it seems strange..
<Ilosanom1> geirha: I downloaded the alternate installer CD and upgraded from there
<GregW3056> Slart: if i run it as sudo it comes up with account creator
<GregW3056> Slart: *profile creator
<Slart> GregW3056: mm.. don't run firefox as root... not recommended
<Snail1> Hello
<angry> ziroday ?
<Ilosanom1> shadeslayer: Well I'd hope so but has there really been no updates during last week? It seems strange to me.
<GregW3056> Slart: ok
<Slart> GregW3056: try running "firefox -safe-mode". Does that give the same result?
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: yeah,but i have the proposed repo enabled so i really dont know :)
<GregW3056> Slart: yep
<hitman> hello everybody
<geirha> Ilosanom1: I haven't tried Jaunty yet, so I don't know ho many updates there should be, but have you checked System -> Administration -> Software Sources that jaunty-updates is enabled?
<Ilosanom1> shadeslayer: do you happen to know if there is some log file or something where I could definitely see what packages have been updated at what time?
<shadeslayer> Ilosanom1: no idea,try asking
<AndroidData> i've got a question: is it possible to create a chroot jail which has its own users? it's own uids and gids with different access within the jail?
<RandomSearch> Ilosanom1, geirha: there have been quite a few updates since release.
<angry> Ive installed a ati driver on ubuntu 9.04 and my x its broken (it wont start , blurry colors , video erors , stripes etc.) how do i fix this problem from command terminal ?
<hitman> how can i request backtrack cd ?
<Slart> GregW3056: ok, try this then "firefox -ProfileManager"
<RandomSearch> angry: will it start?
<mpontillo> tsurc: hm, sounds like maybe an X problem, though I'm now wondering if :0.0 is the correct display. from the terminal, try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" to see if it reports anything interesting?
<angry> RandomSearch nope
<Ilosanom1> geirha: yes, the repositories are there and automatic updates are check for updates daily. And I have "Only notify about available updates" checked so they shouldn't go past without me noticing.
<angry> it freezes in some stripes
<GregW3056> Slart: still doing nothing
<yiz> does anyone have any idea why DeVeDe only creates ~2gig files? I read somewhere that installing "ubuntu-restricted-extras" might help but it didn't :( (i just moved to ubuntu from win so i'm very newbie :)
<RandomSearch> angry: you can reboot and use the boot option to restore your graphics settings
<geirha> Ilosanom1: /var/log/apt/term.log contains a log of installations/removals
<angry> wont work tryed it
<RandomSearch> angry: the recovery option, that is
<Slart> GregW3056: ok.. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox"
<angry> i tryed the dpkg-reconfigure
<angry> it wont work
<hitman> how can i request backtrack cd ?
<ada2358> Download it?
<Ilosanom1> geirha: that file is empty. This means my machine hasn't received any updates for some reason, right?
<Slart> hitman: backtrack cd? what is that?
<GregW3056> Slart: it returns this "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<RandomSearch> angry: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   -  when it boots, you should be given the option to boot into low graphics mode.  Does that work?
<daftykins> not quite the place for other distro support i believe hitman
<daftykins> Slart, it's a penetration testing LiveCD distro
<Slart> GregW3056: ok.. then run that
<geirha> Ilosanom1: It probably means the log has been rotated. Try « sudo zless /var/log/apt/term.log.1.gz »
 * RandomSearch sighs 
<Slart> daftykins: thanks
<daftykins> Slart, commonly used to crack wireless networks
<mpontillo> tsurc: you might also want to try "cat ~/.xsession-errors"
<ada2358> himan do you mean backtrack4 aka totaly not unbuntu related?
<GregW3056> Slart: which returns this "dpkg: failed to write status record about `mount' to `/var/lib/dpkg/status': No space left on device"
<angry> RandomSearch ive deleted all the xorg files .. and i rebooted , startx
<ada2358> hitman * ^^
<angry> but it wont work
<Slart> GregW3056: is your hard drive full?
<RandomSearch> angry: try uninstalling the ati driver
<Boohbah> GregW3056: df -h
<RandomSearch> then reboot
<GregW3056> Slart: nope, i think it might be that my root directory is
<Dday> Anyone here good at klotski?
<Slart> GregW3056: mm.. that could cause all kinds of weird things to happen
<Ilosanom1> geirha: ok thanks, that gave some information. But all entries I can see in that file are for packages that I have manually installed using either apt-get or the Add/Remove application
<angry> how do i do that ?
<angry> RandomSearch
<Tripod> anyone devs or people here that can help?
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  disks/filesystems get full.. not directories.
<GregW3056> dr_willis: then the root filesystem may be full
<RandomSearch> angry: one moment
<miodi> does anyone a working tool to edit the main menu?
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  yep. that is likely
<geirha> Ilosanom1: Then there probably hasn't been any updates lately. Mine shows the updates for firefox on my Hardy install
<GregW3056> dr_willis: how would i go about fixing that?
<RandomSearch> angry: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Slart> miodi: I right click on the little menu icon thingy, select "Edit menus".. that works for me
<Ilosanom1> geirha: ok I hope so... It's just strange there wouldn't have been no updates in a week. I used to receive updates every few days for Intrepid. Well, I'll just wait a week more before worrying again :)
<Ilosanom1> thanks everyone for help
<myself> hey I want to remove the music player "banshee" and all the packages it installed, how do i find out what packages it installed when i first got it?
 * RandomSearch is very sad that the ati driver seems to be broken in jaunty
<Tripod> Hello, my ubuntu load to the splash then it will timeout and say my hdd has bad superblock and will only take me to initramfs, i was wondering if there is anyway to back my stuff up or even do something cvalled a fsck in that console
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  find stuff to delete.
<GregW3056> dr willis: like what?
<angry> thnx RandomSearch i will reboot and try that
<IndyGunFreak> GregW3056: did you create a root partition?
<dr_willis> GregW3056:   check with df -h first.
<RandomSearch> angry: hope you have more luck than me
<miodi> Slart: the problem is that when i click on system tools in the editor, the mark stays for a 1 sec and disappers, so i can't add a new category to the main menu :s
<Orchid`> if anyone can help; my UBUNTU LTS 86/64bit version is having problems, freezes crashes and even flash and java fail after visiting myspace. when updating i have to restart up to ten times to get to open anything, and once or twice a shell opened up upon restart saying that it could not start my GUI. please help!If you can please PM me with your response as im not always near my computer, thank you enormously!
<GregW3056> dr_willis: i believe so
<joejc> does the jaunty notification system work with rhythmbox?
<myself> is there a history showing what packages banshee installed when i installed it? is there somewhere i can find what packages it installs?
<hareldvd> How can I identify which Ubuntu version is currently running?
<miodi> Slart: the one thing that seems to work is that i can get apps visible in categories that are already visible in the main menu
<Boohbah> Tripod: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub   boot in single user mode to fsck
<IndyGunFreak> hareldvd: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<joaopinto> myself, /var/log/dpkg.log
<GregW3056> dr_willis: df -h returns that /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is at use 100%
<RandomSearch> joejc: a quick test suggets "no"
<myself> thanks
<Slart> miodi: strange.. nothing like that on my machine
<Tripod> i cant get to any live shell or a shell at all uless d/c sata hdd
<Tripod> btw
<mib_v2x73j> joejc: Yes, works fine w Rhythmbox
<joejc> how?
<Dday> how large is the update from 8.10 to 9.04?
<mib_v2x73j> joejc: you play your song, when it comes up it shows up at the top right.
 * ada2358 has ubuntu mirror next door
<IndyGunFreak> prolly pretty big.
<stapel> what are the new dynamic screen background feature in Jaunty that I heard someone mentioned on a webpage?
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  its full then. :)
<dwarrel> im using two screens (separate x screens) the mouse can go very easily to the next screen, is it possible to make it stick on a screen and only let it switch if i move the mouse quick? and if i move it slowly it stays on the first screen? Or something that it only switches if i use a key combination? or something similar
<ada2358> And its somewhat big
<ryuho> anyone know why the netbook remix is distributed by img file and not iso like all the other flavors?
<joejc> iv spent 3 hours trying to get that in 8.10
<mpontillo> myself: also /var/log/aptitude
<GregW3056> dr_willis: how can i free up some space on it?
<c0p3rn1c> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> ryuho:  because most netbooks dont have a optical drive
<RandomSearch> mib_v2x73j: not seeing that on my box
<mib_v2x73j> joejc: just upgrade to the new distro
<miodi> Slart: yeah, kinda weird, there seems to be posts about similar problems in the forums, going to take a look.. :P
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  find things to delete. How big is your / anyway? you got a seperate home partition? or is it on / also?
<mib_v2x73j> RandomSearch: do you have all your current updates?
<ryuho> dr_willis, well they don't really provide a way to use the img...
<stapel> ryuho: prob because netbooks don't have cdroms
<myself> coool thank you
<joejc> it breaks my system cuz I'm not actually using ubuntu
<Guest59972> How do you think I would go upgrading from 8.10 Ultimate Edition 64-bit to standard 9.04 32-bit?
<IndyGunFreak> GregW3056: how did you set up your partitions?.. did you create a separate root partition?
<Boohbah> Tripod: or you can boot from livecd and fsck from there. just make sure the filesystem is not mounted
<ryuho> usb creator only handles iso
<dr_willis> ryuho:  you use dd, or some other tool to put it on a ubb-flashdrive
<joejc> I have the jaunty repos
<RandomSearch> mib_v2x73j: yes
<dr_willis> ryuho:  the docs mention tthqt i recall
<yiz> Anyony know what is wrong when DeVeDe only creates ~2gig files?
<Fazl> Does anyone know how to make a ZTE broadband dongle work with Ubuntu intrepid?
<IndyGunFreak> Guest59972: i think i would make sure i had a current backup of important files, et,c before i done it.. just like any upgrade
<Tripod> does anyone know if you can fsck in busybox?
<mib_v2x73j> joejc: ah
<dr_willis> yiz:  you are not saving to a vfat/fat partition are you?
<RandomSearch> ubottu: that info is no longer relevant for jackalope and old ati cards
<yiz> dr_willis: no, NTFS
<c0p3rn1c> pff since I upgraded to jaunty my video playback performance is really bad
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: the ops will have to update it, i do believe...
<daftykins> RandomSearch, you may not get much of a reply from a bot
<GregW3056> dr_willis:  /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk is 2.7G i think home is in /
<myself> whats the command to remove packages again that were installed in synaptic?
<RandomSearch> daftykins: lol
<stapel> ryuho: dd if=/<path to img> of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<ryuho> i know
<ryuho> it didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> myself:  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ryuho> it said operating system not found
<myself> ok thanks
<jondgls> IndyGunFreak: Wiould I loose all of the Ultimate Edition packaged programs?
<ryuho> i guess i'll google some more to see if other people are having the same problem
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  your whole system is on a 3 gb partition?
<mib_v2x73j> RandomSearch: the only thing i did different was a clean install of Jaunty. I did not upgrade the distro.
<IndyGunFreak> jondgls: its hard telling.. the install would probably break before you lost everything...  i'd just make sure anything important is backed up.
<dr_willis> ryuho:  it worked for me.  be siure to use 'sdb' not sdb1
<RandomSearch> before i give up, is there anyone here who can help with the ati driver corrupting my screen in jackalope (where it was fine in ibex)?
<stapel> anybody know anything about new screen tools in jaunty?
<ryuho> dr_willis, lol i might have done sdb1
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: which ATI device
<RandomSearch> mib_v2x73j: also did a clean install as repartitioning was required
<ryuho> dang
<mib_v2x73j> RandomSearch: everything seems to work except, I am having problems w an app in wine.
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak: Radeon 9500 Pro
<BLTnoTomato> is there an emulator that will run Mac OSX apps?
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak: Happens from the CD, or when I delete my xorg and allow Ubuntu to load the ati driver
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: i helped someone install that had that device the other day.. Desktop efffects didn't work, but he said resolution, etc, was fine.. so he wan't worried about the restricted driver
<GregW3056> dr_willis: i don't think so, i installed to a seperrate partition of my hd with about 50G, df -h says that /dev/sda3 is 56G
<dr_willis> BLTnoTomato:  OS-X - err no
<joejc> whats the notification thing called?
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak: this problem is with the open source ati, not the restricted driver
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: ah, ok.
<hareldvd> Can I get rid of old kernels and headers and howto do that?
<stapel> RandomSearch: I also have ati, I had to uninstall and reinstall xorg-fglrx-drivers and such through apt
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak: likely the user was running in low-res mode.
<Boohbah> !osd-notify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osd-notify
<dr_willis> GregW3056:   you may want to moive /home/ to another partition
<Boohbah> !notify-osd
<alice582> I'm using fglrx. If compiz is enabled, my computer does sometimes (totally randomly) freeze. nothing works then, no keyboard combination like CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE/DEL. Sometimes, short before the freeze I can still move my mouse, but not click on anything. I still here the music playing. Any idea what could cause this?
<BLTnoTomato> :/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify-osd
<BLTnoTomato> thanks dr_willis
<RandomSearch> stapel: thanks, I'm guessing you have a modern ATI card though as Radeon 9500 etc. are no longer supported by the proprietary binary drivers
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tsurc> mpontillo: the latter (~/.xsession-error) was some help I think.... Unable to find provider gnome-wm
<ali_> hi. I'm trying to get the sound working. I've increased all the volumes to max. The sound works on my head phones but not on my laptop speakers. any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: no, i think he was running 1200x800.. but don't hold me to it.. he'd have mentioned if it ws a problem.. but he said it was just as good as Intrepid, just no Desktop Effects
<mib_v2x73j> RandomSearch: hmm.
<RandomSearch> alice582: control-alt-delete now disabled in ubuntu
<GregW3056> dr_willis: the home folder in browser has on got 28k of stuff in it, is this the folder you want me to move?
<angry> RandomSearch it wont work mate :(
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak: interesting.  was it 9500 or 9500 pro?
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: it works fine for me
<RandomSearch> angry: doh
<alice582> RandomSearch, okay, but what about the problem itself?
<mpontillo> ryuho: did you try installing the 'usb-imagewriter' package? it adds an easy-to-use ImageWriter under applications > accessories
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: now that i dn't know, but it was a 9500
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  no idea.  3gb is barely enough for me to do n ormal work.. you may of googed and put / on a 4gb partition.  id suggest at least 10 gb for /
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak - what works fine? binary ati?  which card?
<tuxpenguin> hello
<IndyGunFreak> RandomSearch: i told you, a 9500, and he just used the generic VGA driver.
<RandomSearch> IndyGunFreak - interesting, this sounds like an ATI bug
<GregW3056> dr_willis:  is there any way i can increase the size of /
<tuxpenguin> i got a wireless usb stick
 * RandomSearch kicks self 
<tuxpenguin> based on rtl8187b chipset
<mpontillo> tsurc: looks like someone else had a similar problem to yours: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975519
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  gparted mght be able to - from a live cd
<Tripod> My computer wont go into shell, or even get passed the splash loading screen, only to busybox/initframs anyone know how i can fsck to fix hdd...no way of getting into to shell
<tuxpenguin> which i can't make it work under ubuntu intrepid
<RandomSearch> alice582: can't help sorry, at least fglrx works for you!  What card are you using?
<GregW3056> dr_willis:  how would i run that?
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  boot live cd.. use gparted
<alice582> RandomSearch, HD 4850
<GregW3056> dr_willis: (i only got ubuntu the other day)
<tsurc> mpontillo: yeah I just spotted that... and a few bug reports. I'm checking them out now. bloody Compaq Evo D51S!!! :)
<angry> I installed a ati driver on ubuntu 9.04 , and my user interface broke(stripes at loading screen and freezes after 2 seconds) how can i fix this problem from comand terminal
<GregW3056> dr_willis: i don't have a live cd
<RandomSearch> angry: can you boot from the CD?
<TOoSmOotH> angry: reconfigure X
<jondgls> I was happy to find my Atheros wirelss card worked "out of the box" with Jaunty 9.04 32-Bit. I was forced to recompile my own modules under Intrepid. on ya ubuntu!
<TOoSmOotH> angry: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RandomSearch> TOoSmOotH: we've been through that...
<TOoSmOotH> ahh my bad
<angry> TOoSmOotH tryed that
<wwig> hi, someone has installed trutype fonts on intrepid?
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  you can NOT resize a partition thats in use.. so..  either get a live cd or a bootable thumbdrive.
<RandomSearch> angry: try now reinstalling the ati driver
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  you can NOT resize a partition thats in use.. so..  either get a live cd or a bootable thumbdrive.
<dr_willis> oops
<GregW3056> dr_willis:  how do i get a live cd
<RandomSearch> angry: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<angry> RandomSearch i just tryed what you told me
<angry> and it dosent work
<angry> it worked 100%
<angry> but still the problem
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  go dow load and burn one... like  the UBUNTU live cd...
<angry> with the ati driver i installed the ait catalyst
<RandomSearch> angry: understood, my last idea is to reinstall the ati now... apart from that, I'm spent
<angry> maybe from that ?..
<GregW3056> dr_willis: ok, thanks for the help
<jondgls> GregW3056: download the .iso and then burn the image. reboot. load boot option on restart. boot from CD. Presto
<RandomSearch> ok, well thanks for the thoughts people.  Seems like an ati driver bug at best.
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  how did you Install ubuntu anyway?
<angry> RandomSearch i`m tryng that now
<RandomSearch> angry: good luck
<RandomSearch> bye
<GregW3056> dr_willis: poweriso and vista
<Tripod> how do i do a file system check in ubuntu jaunty
<dontron> i'm german and i have the problem if i boot 4 installation i can choose language german and then ste system stops :O
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  Huh? that sounds like a disaster.. YOu are saying you did a WUBI install Inside windows? If so.. then gparted wont work i think
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  burn that iso to cd.. ya got a live cd.. i suggest doing a normal ubuntu in sttall not a WUBI one.l
<bullgard4> What is the default unit of measurement of disk file space usage of 'du'?
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9,04
<defrysk> !de | dontron
<ubottu> dontron: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  if you must use linux in windows. i suggest using it in virtualbox. not via wubi
<GregW3056> dr_willis: ok, i'll probably go reinstall the whole of ubuntu from scratch using the proper method, i thought i might be able to save myself one cd... aparently not
<Need_Help_1> Hi iam using Jaunty but the flash-performance is miserable.... Nvidia Drivers are installed corectly and iam using the original Adobe Flashplugin
<dr_willis> GregW3056:  use unetbootin and make a bootable thumbdrive..
<kibil> jack
<Need_Help_1> but whenever i play Youtube HD Videos in Fullscreen
<Need_Help_1> it stucks every second
<Need_Help_1> any idea ?
<jondgls> Need_Help_1: Jaunty 32bit or 64bit?
<djalmafilho> Hi, someone could help me , about notify-osd? My ubuntu 9.04 don't work a new notification look.
<Need_Help_1> 32
<GregW3056> dr_willis: thanks, i'll do a complete reinstall now
<stapel> anybody know anything about new screen tools in jaunty?
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<lesshaste> how do I find which package owns a particular file?
<GregW3056> dr_willis: cheers for the help
<dr_willis> bbl
<rjharv> Need_Help_1 what version of flash are you using
<Slart> lesshaste: apt-file
<Need_Help_1> adobe flashplugin v10
<jondgls> Need_Help_1: and you installed the deb package from Adobe site/
<rjharv> Need_Help_1: i found gnash sucked but the adobe player was fine
<Need_Help_1> yep
<Slart> lesshaste: you might need to install it first.. remember to run "apt-file update" before searching
<Need_Help_1> gnash suck even harder then adobe :D
<tuxpenguin> can anyone help me?
<Snurf> lo all
<Need_Help_1> yes i did install the deb package that is provided on adobe.com
<rapha> how do you "make oldconfig" in the ubuntu kernel source? it doesnt seem to ship with the original configuration file :/
<lesshaste> Slart: ok so I am mystified
<jondgls> Need_Help_1: brb, i'll have a look...
<Tripod> Need_Help_1: just install reistricted extras, worked for me :D
<defrysk> rapha, original is in /boot
<rapha> thx defrysk
<mak_> i am new to ubuntu i want a detailed info on how to install it on my comp ..i kinda dint understand it while i tried
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<Need_Help_1> restricted extras ???
<Slart> lesshaste: well.. what are you mystified about?
<Tripod> Need_Help_1: ubuntuguide.org>find restricted extras
<mak_> during the partiotioning process
<Need_Help_1> do you know the sudo command ?
<mak_> no
<joejc> can someone using jaunty do me a favor,  do  sudo apt-get install notify-osd and tell me the output
<lesshaste> Slart: my X restarted so I looked at the log which is at http://pastebin.com/f4d283a92
<mak_> i am very new to ubuntu... just attended a seminar on open source ad i am here wanting to install ubuntu ..
<Wargasm> anyone know how to add "extract here" to the right click menu?
<lesshaste> Slart: it looks like it is missing debug symbols.. but I have installed xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<Chezerian> joejc: "notify-osd is already the newest version."
<joejc> that means my repo isnt working
<kibil> oiiiii
<stapel> anyone here have a suggestion for a good gmail notifyer in ubuntu (that preferably makes use of new notification system)
<Slart> lesshaste: can't really help you with that, sorry
<angry> dosent work .. i will install a fresh copy tonight , maybe do you have some info to were i can install a good video driver ?:/
<lesshaste> Slart: :(
<jondgls> Need_Help_1: It seems flash player is packaged with Jaunty. Have you tried removing using Synaptic Package Manager and then reinstalling?
<rjharv> mak_: welcome to #ubuntu
<Need_Help_1> yes tried it already
<Need_Help_1> but didnt help ... sadly
<mak_> thanks rj
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<Need_Help_1> i heard that there's a bug in the x64 version
<rapha> defrysk: do you also know how to get a file called Module.symvers by chance?
<karthik_> mak_: do you want to install ubuntu ?
<pugachevsoul> asdf
<coleys> How do I install a .deb file that is for i386, when im x64?
<hydester> hi.  i am on ubuntu 8.10 and am trying to use 1394/firewire and dvgrab to test video capture.  from online forums this seems to be a common problem.  i am using /dev/raw1394.  any suggestions would be appreciated
<bullgard4> What is the default unit of measurement of disk file space usage of 'du'? I did not find that information in 'man du'.
<hydester> bullgard4: KB
<lesshaste> anyone know what I have to do to get debug symbols in the crash next time http://pastebin.com/f4d283a92 ?
<hydester> bullgard4: du -h for "human" units
<grawity> bullgard4: I think it's blocks of 1024 bytes ... use du -h if you want nicer output.
<bullgard4> hydester: Where do you know from?
<hydester> bullgard4: just did du vs du -h and guessed ;)
<Phisbut> I'm currently on Intrepid, and I have installed a couple of packages from Launchpad (mainly for KDE 4.2 and OpenOffice.org). Should I downgrade those packages to the Ubuntu official versions before going apt-get dist-upgrade, or should the dist-upgrade still manage to update them even though they're from Launchpad?
<bullgard4> hydester, grawity I do not wish to obtain 'nicer' output because I am sorting this output before reading it.
<Dday> i want to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<Dday> How big is the download?
<jondgls> Need_Help_1: It seems Flash support in 9.04 is a known issue. With every release new problems arise. For instance USB 2.0 support in Hardy was perfect and in Intrepid 64-bit it was non-existent. Due to the fact it's packaged with Jaunty means it has support but may take time to resolve. If you've already reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic then theres not much else to do but wait....
<hydester> bullgard4: just a way to see for yourself.  try du -s vs du -hs and it should be apparent
<bullgard4> hydester: Ah, I see. Thank you.
<grawity> bullgard4: Then how about --bytes ?
<ice109> can i install windows on partition on my computer while in linux?
<ice109> via wine?
<jondgls> Dday: about 550MB
<crystalfish> wine is not good to use
<ice109> or run it in a virtual machine or something
<hydester> icewaterman: i recommend virtualbox
<ice109> so i have a copy of windows 7 and i wanna try it out
<hydester> icewaterman: then use "seamless" mode to comingle the apps
<pepperjack> ice109: do you need windows for games or just general use?
<ice109> i don't need it for anything
<ice109> i just want to testdrive windows 7
<pepperjack> ice109: a virtual machine may be a better solution.  you can do this in a vm
<jondgls> ice109: +1 virtualbox
<hydester> can anybody help me with my firewire capture question?
<bullgard4> grawity: How can I build in your advised option '--bytes' in my command 'sudo du -s * | sort -n'?
<ice109> virtualbox? can i do all this without burning a copy of the installation disk?
<grawity> bullgard4: sudo du -bs * | sort -n
<ice109> cause i don't have access to a dvd burner right now
<pepperjack> !vm | ice109 may help to explain
<ubottu> ice109 may help to explain: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<grawity> bullgard4: (-b is the same as --bytes)
<Need_Help_1> well atleast i know that this is a know issue now :)
<Ranakah> ice109 you can mount iso in VB
<Ranakah> :>
<jondgls> ice109: pretty sure you can mount the .iso in linux then instal with virtualbox
<Ranakah> and then install windows
<ice109> Ranakah: in virtualbox?
<Need_Help_1> But well it just stuck if they videos are HD
<Hymnosis> personally i prefer vmware server but thats my opinion
<Need_Help_1> so who cares :)
<Ranakah> yap
<Need_Help_1> will have to wait
<Need_Help_1> ;)
<ice109> jondgls: how do i do that?
<Ranakah> open iso in virtual box
<Ranakah> then install
<hydester> icewaterman: yes, you can use ISO files or your actual cdrom
<Ranakah> :)
<ice109> Ranakah:  k
<bullgard4> grawity: That works great! Thank you very much.
<ice109> got it
<Need_Help_1> thanks for the supports guys :)
<atlasc55> Hi, does anyone know why Tor cannot be installed in UNR?
<Need_Help_1> Bye all.
<joejc> where would I find a list a jaunty repos?
<atlasc55> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jondgls> ice109: i mount .iso's with gmount found in Synaptic. Once mounted load virtualbox and create a new virtual machine. The options will ask for the source drive. Use the drive created with gmount.
<ice109> k
<ice109> is virtualbox in the repos?
<hydester> jondgls: virtualbox can mount iso via the UI too
<blipblip> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Ranakah> yes it is
<AkraPhobik> joejc, there are literally tons of repos man. what exactly are you looking for
<hydester> icewaterman: the opensource version is
<ice109> hydester: meaning?
<joejc> the notification system
<ice109> hydester: is the closed source version more polished?
<coleys> Whats better virtualbox or qemu?
<hydester> icewaterman: slightly newer/better version via virtualbox.org
<AkraPhobik> ice109, the open source edition does not support USB
<bullgard4> Why does Ubuntu store a directory /media/hda1/WINDOWS that takes 2.0 GB disk space?
<hydester> icewaterman: key difference is closed version allows rdesktop to a VM via vbox, not the actual client VM
<coleys> wine?
<joejc> its in the defaults I just need them
<hydester> icewaterman: i'd use the closed version if it is for home/personal use (legally)
<ice109> hydester: why in the hell do you keep calling me icewaterman
<atlasc55> Hi, does anyone know why Tor cannot be installed in UNR?
<hydester> ice109: ah, sorry.  autocomplete
<coleys> lol
<AkraPhobik> pussy sitter???
<AkraPhobik> hahaha
<hydester> ice109: i am not looking when i type.  sorry
<hydester> so, back to my question.. anybody know where i can get help using dv capture via 1394?
<joejc> what r the default repos for jaunty?
<jondgls> ice109: a linnk to a HowTo showing virtualbox installation using .iso..... http://forum.tinymelinux.com/index.php?topic=63.0
<pepperjack> joejc: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<atlasc55> where can I get information on Ubuntu NetBook Remix about installing Tor and Privoxy?
<ice109> jondgls: thx
<joejc> pepperjack, thats the list of repos I'm using
<jondgls> ice109: np
<hydester> i tried jaunty and it broke my radeon 8500 :(  had to roll back to intrepid X
<pepperjack> joejc: unless you have messed with the file all default repos should be inthere just commented out
<wiehan> hi, in jaunty only my OSS sound driver is working not ALSA - thus in some games and programs sound isn't working well. Please help me.
<joejc> I'm not using jaunty
<AkraPhobik> joejc, are you upgrading?
<joejc> knida
<joejc> kinda*
<atlasc55> brb
<pepperjack> joejc: if youre in an earlier version just substitute that version name with jaunty. for instance when i upgrade all i normally do is a search replace to jaunty in that file then apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<pepperjack> !repos > joejc
<ubottu> joejc, please see my private message
<Pici> pepperjack, joejc: That is *not* the recommended way to upgrade your system.
<PolitikerNEU> pepperjack: I head that this is not a good way
<daftykins> pepperjack, you have to do it in jumps
<pepperjack> Pici: heh been doing it since warty
<PolitikerNEU> you should rather upgrade using update-manager -d
<Paradox7x> ima li tuka bulgari
<Pici> !wfm | pepperjack
<ubottu> pepperjack: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pepperjack> joejc: im not recommending that as an upgrade method.
<joejc> Pica, Im not upgrading
<Pici> !bg | Paradox7x
<ubottu> Paradox7x: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<Paradox7x> 10x
<AkraPhobik> joejc, what package are you trying to upgrade to jaunty version?
<alice582> I don't have a sysrq key on my keyboard. what key do I have to press instead?
<joejc> I want the notify thing
<daftykins> it's the same key as print-screen if you have that, alice582
<joejc> and some jaunty apps to go with it
<Pici> joejc: Then you'll need to upgrade to Jaunty.
<daftykins> however it requires a modifier if a laptop, alice582
<AkraPhobik> joejc, i really wouldnt recomend installing part of a major upgrade like that
<joejc> if I upgrade my system breaks
<AkraPhobik> joejc, chances are that will break your system
<alice582> daftykins, yeah, I have that, but e.g. ALT+PRINT+M brings up a dialog that wants to save a screenshot, and it does not output current memory information as it's supposed to.
<alice582> daftykins, I'm using a desktop PC
<AkraPhobik> joejc, mixing packages from different releases is a bad idea...
<daftykins> what do you want to know about your RAM alice582 ?
<alice582> daftykins, nothing in particular. I want to get more familiar with Linux and the sysrq key.
<alice582> daftykins, especially alt+sysrq+k, since my computer freezes from time to time
<daftykins> alice582, i'd recommend running the memory test from the LiveCD if you have not already
<alice582> daftykins, :-/
<daftykins> problem?
<owner> Does anyone know where I can get immediate support on gdesklets?
<michelesantagiul> hiii
<alice582> daftykins, see above. the problem is not my memory, the problem is that I can't find the sysrq key
<daftykins> sorry alice582 , i just wanted to check that you weren't going about a task a potentially less likely to be useful way
<joanki123> anyone have any luck getting mythtv up and running on 8.04 or 8.10?
<di3d> pl
<di3d> Witajcie [DMC] [domon] [pErry] ]RandoM[ ^garfield2^ __iron _fynn _Lau_ _NiC _polto_ _Ranakah _ruben _saw _shoot^ `Ned a2 a4ck aaroncampbell abra Abracadabra acantha aceat64 achadwick acidspoon Ada2358 adamb_ AdamKG adante addeboy adiktd|server aeb14__ aegis AfterDeath Agrajag Ahadiel Ahmuck-Sr ahren aiOn` ajmitch akaluzhny AkraPhobik akravets akv alastor666 aleksiL aLeSD alextutti ali_ alice582 AlienX allqu
<di3d> ixotic allsystemsarego alSMT amazin amortvigil anders__ andresj andrew[andrboot] AndryZ andycas angry anordby anteaya AntiSpamMeta AntORG_ apachelogger Apaxis apw Aragon archman ArkoldThos armenb Arminas arooni-mobile Artrius arvind_khadri atc- atomekk atomiku Aurus austin Ax-Ax ay^ az` b14ck b3rz3rk3r bac backenfutter Bad_Yusuke badfish69 balou barii Barnicle Barridus basileus Baum bbeecher1 bbrooks bc bea
<di3d> sty beef behappy bentob0x Benwa Berberi bernux bexamous bezibaerchen bfiller BfrOv3rfl0w biella bigboy biggahed_ bigpresh bigzed bimberi Biovore bitfish bittin__1 biv6 bjorne^ BlackWolf90 blah blay_ blipblip Blobbie blu2 BlueEagle BlunderBuss bobwhoops Bodsda Bonghjerne bonobo boshhead boubbin brad__ Brakonil brianchidester brickhazel BromaxSux1 brucelee Brucey Bruners brunop brutus1 bullgard4 bXi bzil C-S-
<FloodBot1> di3d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alice582> daftykins, the reason why my PC freezes is because I'm using fglrx drivers and compiz. and I haven't found a solution so far. someone recommended I should use ALT+SYSRQ+K in case my computer freezes again.
<di3d> B caci calc calwig Camico_ cannonball caplink811_log Cappientes cappiz CaptainMorgan CarlFK1 carpii Cato9021 Cc2iscooL cdpuk ceil420 celthunder cfedde chadwik chalcedony ChampS- chancegarcia chaos95 chaosphere charles_ CHC cherva Chezerian chii Chiliblue chillitom chordate Chousuke Chr|s ChubZee chunger Ciantic cipher cipherz Circlefusion cjb_ie ck3k clearscreen Cleo Clyde cnu CoJaBo-Aztec Col^ Coldbeer Col
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<di3d> dFyre commander_ commodore256 ComradeHaz con-man coopcooper corecode coucouf coz_ cptblood crankharder CrazyEddy Crazyguy crdlb creaux crgodsey croddy croppa crowbar Crshman cruicial_Thread Cryovat cs278 CShadowRun cthompson_ Cwiiis cyb3rv10 CyberSix Cycom Cyde cygnus cynic cyzie d-tech D0pamine d6chung daftykins Dalamar dandel Daniel_G danopia darkham darragh dasickis dasmaze DASPRiD davenpro Daviey dayo d
<Pici> Ugh.
<myself> Okay so I had this problem when I was logging on, it gave me a message that said "User's $Home/.dmrc file is  being ignored." so I looked up how to fix that and there was someone saying on a forum that typing "chmod 644  .dmrc" and "chmod 700 /home" would fix it, so I did that and logged out, logging back in it says "Your home  directory is listed as: '/home/ivan' but it does not appear to exist." and after I type in my password 
<CarlFK1> Pici: thanks.
<Cwiiis> What was that about...
<D0pamine> funny that
<amortvigil> spam
<joanki123> anyone have any luck getting mythtv up and running on 8.04 or 8.10?
<D0pamine> made me waste a mouse click :S
<arvind_khadri> LjL, i thought you were a op :D
<PecaPospec> hi, I just wanted to thank everyone from Ubuntu stuff - you are doing a great job, I love your system :)
<daftykins> have you tried it whilst viewing tty1 alice582 ?
<D0pamine> yeh jaunty is very slick indeed
<alice582> daftykins, no, doing that now.
<owner> anyone have luck running gDesklets-0.36.1 on Juniper? I keep getting "Could not import tiling module!" and log says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162264/
<D0pamine> i'm especially impressed with the 3g dongle support
<D0pamine> yes well done indeed
<myself> no one has any idea how to fix my problem?
<spitzi> Wow, that's a lot of people in one channel ... :-)
<myself> its kinda complex... do i have to maybe reinstall ubuntu?
<AkraPhobik> hey is anyone running the 2.6.30RC kernel here?
<daftykins> alice582, just found this on wikipedia: "The AltGr key, if present, can be used in place of Alt key in order to avoid alternative uses of these combinations such as Screenshot for Alt+SysRq+s under Gnome. It also can be accessed from the serial console."
<jondgls> owner: find the appropriate channel for support by looking through - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<spitzi> In order to install Nvidia drivers for my PCIe graphics card, I need to first shut down X server. Whether I do so with "sudo init 1" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", my Ubuntu hangs forever after a little while, and I get no prompt. Any advice ?
<spitzi> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10. By the way, would you recommend that I upgrade to 9.04 ?
<daftykins> spitzi, ubuntu doesn't use runlevels the normal way that other distros do.
<wiehan> Hi. Where does banshee save it's playlist (the ones you *don't* export / save)... It is really important to me.
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you.
<wiehan> Also my sound is only working on OSS not on ALSA.
<PecaPospec> spitzi : yes, I recently upgraded and no problems
<daftykins> spitzi, you can install the nvidia drivers from the repo rather than the website ones.
<D0pamine> yeh should use openrc
<D0pamine> and some dam terminal colour too :P
<D0pamine> but hey - nothing is perfect ;)
<janisozaur> i'm looking for a quick (can be barebone) xml viewer (loading 10MB xml file to firefox fails due to insufficient memory (2GB ram + 2GB swap)), any recommendations? xslt support would be welcome
<alice582> daftykins, yeah, I read that. but what happens with the alt-gr and M key is that it accesses the greek letter µ.
<daftykins> wiehan,  ~/.config/banshee-1/ possibly
<newhope> hi all ,how to extract the "tar.xz" farmate file
<myself> can aaanyone help me
<wiehan> thanks daftykins
<marko-_-> myself, no
<mpontillo> myself: can you still run 'sudo'? you might want to "chmod 755 /home" - it should be 755, the 700 is likely what caused the problem
<myself> how come
<janisozaur> newhope, check what's inside using "file nameofofile.tar.xz"
<yuci308> hello friends
<daftykins> ah alice582 , are you on a greek system?
<vegpuff> hi, i have ubuntu installed in one partition
<spitzi> PecaPospec - thanks, I will.
<vegpuff> how do i make ubuntu auto mount in other partitions?
<newhope> janisozaur: it return "data"
<spitzi> daftykins - how do I do that ?
<yuci308> how can I setup zekr?
<myself> does anyone have any avice to what i should do in regards to my problem then?
<JusticeZero> Hello.. I killed my Windows, and I can't bring Ubuntu back.
<alice582> daftykins, no. it's the only greek letter I have on my keyboard :p
<wiehan> daftykins: how do I extract my playlists out of a sql3 database file??
<vegpuff> like i have windows in c:, and some songs in e: etc
<daftykins> no idea sorry wiehan
<janisozaur> newhope, i think what you need is http://tukaani.org/xz/
<daftykins> is that an odd joke alice582 ? ;)
<genii> JusticeZero: Please tell us the last thing which happened that may be some contributing factor
<PecaPospec> spitzi : personally i like new theme and a lot of apps i use are now newer versions with nice features
<jondgls> vegpuff: use "Disk Manager" package from synaptic.
<spitzi> Ah, it appears I have an Nvidia driver running after all. Good.
<wiehan> Anyone: How can I extract (banshee) playlists from a .db (SQLlite3) database file...
<myself> Okay so I had this problem when I was logging on, it gave me a message that said "User's $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored." so I looked up how to fix that and there was someone saying on a forum that typing some commands would do fix it so I typed "chmod 644 .dmrc" and "sudo chmod 700 /home" would fix it, so I did that and logged out, logging back in it says "Your home directory is listed as: '/home/ivan' but it does not appear 
<vegpuff> thanks jondgls !
<jondgls> vegpuff: np
<alice582> daftykins, no, my keyboard layout is German and all German keyboards have the letter µ. I guess for scientific purposes (µ = 1 millionth).
<JusticeZero> I had to do a reinstall of Windows; it wouldn't repair so I got rid of the partition so I could format it and pput it back in. Then the install failed. I loaded the Ubuntu boot disk and tried putting Grub back in, but it gave an error that it could not mount the drive.
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to enable AA/AF in compiz fusion with nvidia card ?
<Bonhomme> hi there
<daftykins> yeah micro, or "mew" alice582 , hmm, maybe try a german channel?
<newhope> janisozaur:Thank you very much :)
<wallacejbj> hey guys can anyone recommend a good program for ubuntu which lets you create a video slideshow from pictures, i tried googling and cant find much that really does the trick
<spitzi> Another question: how can I permanently allow network manager to access the "Default keyring", instead of having Ubuntu ask me for the admin password every time I restart ?
<Hymnosis>  picasa?
<Hymnosis> or pikasa?
<jondgls> vegpuff: package name is "disk-manager" to clarify
<Bonhomme> I've got the situation where windows has overwritten my MBR and I'm booting from a livecd to restore access to an existing install. However, grub refuses to see the disk. How can I make it?
<vegpuff>  thanks jondgls. will apt-get install disk-manager do the same thing?
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to enable AA/AF in compiz fusion with nvidia card ?
<Need_Help_1> Hi all , ive just downloaded an free linux game
<jondgls> vegpuff: sure will
<Need_Help_1> but i have no idea how to install the .bin file
<Dday> http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/dan/porn/barack4.jpg
<alice582> daftykins, thanks for your help, though
<Need_Help_1> any suggestions ?
<daftykins> no problem alice582 , sorry i was no use.
<alice582> daftykins, you were :)
<PecaPospec> wallacejbj : I use this  http://tobyinkster.co.uk/blog/2008/01/06/dhyana/ using nautilus scripts
<alice582> bbl
<JusticeZero> I have an external HD hooked up and I can't write to it, even into it's ext3 partition, so this is more stressful than it would be otherwise.
<jondgls> vegpuff: once installed you'll find Disk Manager in System > Administration
<vegpuff> jondgls, Couldn't find package disk-manager
<joejc> if the 9.04 live cd doesnt work can I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<Hymnosis> wallacejbj , try picasa
<PecaPospec> wallacejbj : oh, sry, u ment pictures, this is for video
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hibernate has stopped wowoworking after the swap partition was modified, is there any way to reenable it?it?it?itjwotirerojioiiooioioioioiioioioioioioiioiooioioioijjiooioioijjiooijioioioijjioioiojijiojioijjoijoijoiiojjoi
<Pici> CoJaBo-Aztec: Was that necessary?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> *it?
<wallacejbj> thanks peca, so will the dhyana do the pictures into video slideshow
<daftykins> JusticeZero, are you using it just by plugging it in and relying upon automatic mounting?
<vegpuff> jondgls, is it mountmanager?
<jondgls> vegpuff: okie brb will look with eyes this time...
<joejc> Pica, he did it to get your attention and it worked
<vegpuff> ok jondgls :)
<PecaPospec> wallacejbj : sry, exact opposite - video to picture preview
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Pici: Wifi is really unstable, didn't hit enter, so no idea how it sent.
<jmoncayo> hey guys, i have an intel dual core laptop, when i was trying to download the installer it always linnked me to an amd64 installer, should i proceed with this one?
<wallacejbj> ahh lol
<BaZiL> Help .. every update or driverinstallation i want to do . it hangs up at Loacing LIRC modules .. what can i do to correct that ? .. it happend after upgrade to 9.04
<Bonhomme> I have a problem where grub can't see my hard drive while the kernel has clearly recognised it (it's /dev/sda and I can mount the partitions on it) - grub gives 'Error 21: Selected disk does not exist'
<Bonhomme> can anyone suggest what might be the problem?
<pol> connected to the wireless using my toshiba satellite a205-s5804 but the page can not be displayed...can any one help me,am using ubuntu 9.04
<JusticeZero> Essentially; I tried other things but none worked, probably I was doing it wrong. I can open the drive in plaaces and look at it, but I can't save to it.
<Need_Help_1> How to install .Bin-Applications ?????
<wallacejbj> Bonhomme have you checked your fstab
<daftykins> JusticeZero, have you recently reinstalled since it was working, or any other changes?
<wallacejbj> Need_Help_1 try this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: what would I be looking for in the fstab specifically?
<Need_Help_1> k
<jondgls> vegpuff: can i just clarify you used "sudo apt-get install disk-manager" ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> *Hibernate has stopped working after the swap partition was modified, is there any way to re-enable it?
<vegpuff> yes jondgls. exactly
<wallacejbj> Bonhomme: how are you drives mounted? by dev line or by uuids?
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: does the partition in question have to be in fstab for grub to be able to address it?
<Guest16406> hello, i'm trying out irssi and when i try to register my name i don't get any feedback.i know my command went through cause iregisration confirmation mail
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: they're not currently, this is a livecd
<bullgard4> My root partition overflows: '~ LANG=C df -h; Filesystem=/dev/sda7 Size=6.5G Used 6.5G Avail=0 Use%=100%  Mounted on=/'. I find it difficult to determine the culprits. For example, according to 'du' command /media/sda1/WINDWS occupies 2.0 GB but actually is only a mountpoint. How to detect the true culprits?
<daftykins> Guest16406, it'll be in the status window probably
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: so I'm happy to mount them whatever way I need to, just tell me which one ;)
<daftykins> Guest16406,  please see freenode FAQ for more.
<wallacejbj> ahh my mistake i didnt read it properly, tell me again from start whats wrong, can you boot your kernel from grub?
<JusticeZero> It was working, but the Windows partition did not. I tried reinstalling Windows. It tried to do by removing the existing corrupt Windows partition and creating a new NTFS partition in it's place. Then it was the wrong CD so I didn't have the key it was expecting. Now I cann't get grub back in.
<Guest16406> daftykins: thx
<nythacker> Hi everyone!
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: ok, I have an ubuntu/windows dualboot, and windows (during a reinstall) overwrote the MBR. I'm trying to put grub back there.
<JusticeZero> and for reasons unknown, the install icon on the livecd doesn't seem to respond.
<mac|gyver> how can I find out wether a certain package (keepalived version 1.1.17) is already available? I get 1.1.15 installed..
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I booted from an ubuntu livecd, but when I run grub, it can't address the disk (there's just one), running root (hd0,2) gives that error: "Error 21: Selected disk does not exist"
<JusticeZero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7189180#post7189180
<daftykins> mac|gyver, how do you mean 'available' ?
<jondgls> vegpuff: :( disk-manager is no longer in the repo's for 9.04...
<wallacejbj> ahh i see :(
<vegpuff> jondgls, :( is there anyway i can get the deb?
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: the livecd kernel has detected the drive fine and I can mount it and see it in gparted etc. just not grub
<Cryovat> -e?
<Cryovat> That's a new one
<mac|gyver> daftykins: the latest I get by default is 1.1.15, but I really want .17, I don't know where to get it? is it in unstable/testing sources or something?
<grawity> Cryovat: +e is ban exception
<wallacejbj> in grub have you tried going into command line and typing find /boot/grub/stage1?
<Cryovat> Ah, I see
<Cryovat> Thanks
<vegpuff> jondgls, got it! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/disk-manager/1.0.1-2
<daftykins> mac|gyver, sounds more like debian questions than ubuntu ones ;) i'm not sure if Ubuntu's APT repo's work the same as debian's
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: why yes, I have, it says the file cannot be found
<Need_Help_1> wallacejbj: Thanks you really helped me out :)
<wallacejbj> no problem Need_Help_1
<wallacejbj> 2 tics Bonhomme
<uniscript> ia64 alternate cd for jaunty doesn't seem to support encrypted root, is that right?
<jondgls> vegpuff: sweet. Let me know how ya go. I may use it when I upgrade...
<nythacker> I have 64-bit Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope and firefox crashes everytime I try to watch an Apple QuickTime movie from Apple's webpage. I removed totem-mozilla plugin from firefox and installed mozilla-mplayer as my personal preference but crashes firefox when I try to watch any movie trailer from Apple's webpage. Any fix to this?
<vegpuff> sure jondgls. thanks for the help buddy :)
<rickyb> can anyone help me with an Ubuntu display related problem - "Display Preferences" does not give me the correct refresh rate values
<_CommandeR_> anyone know how to enable AA/AF in compiz fusion with nvidia card ?
<mac|gyver> daftykins: uh right.. well I don't know how the versioning works, so that's why :)
<coz_> guys just tryed installing Miro  with dependency issues  of not installable
<alice582> how can I set different wallpapers for each desktop?
<spitzi> Thanks all, bye
<daftykins> !compiz | _CommandeR_
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<vegpuff> jondgls, it went absolutely fine. it works good too.
<majnoon> having trouble: after did upgrade on desktop i don't have sound
<rickyb> Greetings all - can anyone help me with an Ubuntu display related problem - "Display Preferences" does not give me the correct refresh rate values
<wallacejbj> bonhomme are you getting any error code apart from file cannot be found
<i3luefire_> compiz made games crash on my comp
<chrome_> how can I set the maximum idle time a client could be through ssh before the connection closes?
<simmersza> Hey guys. i need to install the latest libdc1394 package for the camera I have. Jaunty is lagging by one release. Is there any way I can safely install libdc1394-2.1?
<_CommandeR_> daftykins, im allready in there, problem is that i need to execute a command before compiz start but i have no idea how to do it..
<lesshaste> how I do allow cores to be made when apps crash?
<jmoncayo> hey guys which installer should i use for a intel dual core laptop with 4gb ram?
<JusticeZero> bah, need to take care of stuff, bbl
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: Error 15: File not found
<PecaPospec> jmoncayo 86-64
<rickyb> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu display related problem - "Display Preferences" does not give me the correct refresh rate values
<majnoon> having trouble: after did upgrade on desktop i don't have sound
<jmoncayo> PecaPospec: when i tried to download that version it always downloaded the amd64 :S
<daftykins> have you scoured compiz config settings manager and simple-ccsm _CommandeR_ ?
<_CommandeR_> daftykins, scoured?
<PecaPospec> jmoncayo : It works on Intels as well
<i3luefire_> i say just get rid of compiz. lol
<jondgls> vegpuff: very cool!
<i3luefire_> thats what i did
<daftykins> _CommandeR_, looked through it all
<_CommandeR_> daftykins, everything is enabled and working
<jmoncayo> PecaPospec: will i have any problem afterwards if i use the amd64?
<_CommandeR_> daftykins, Im trying to force AA with nvidia-settings
<zukabuka> hi
<zukabuka> can anybody advise how to trace suspend/hibernate problem? I want to send bug report. My laptop (hp nc6735b) hangs up during 3g reconnect after suspend resume. How can I trace it and send bug report?
<Bonhomme> jmoncayo: adm64 is the architecture, it's supported by most new intel chips (certainly anything dual core)
<_CommandeR_> daftykins,  but i need it to start before compiz does
<wallacejbj> hmm i can't see why you are getting that error message especially when you have tried in command "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<Bonhomme> jmoncayo: just because amd is in the name, it doesn't mean it's only for amd chips
<PecaPospec> jmoncayo : no, im using this version on Core i7 with no problems. You can use 32bit version, but it wont use all of your ram, its better to use 64bit
<daftykins> ok no idea sorry _CommandeR_
<jmoncayo> ok thanks a lot guys
<zukabuka> i have 9.04
<nythacker> ﻿I have 64-bit Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope and firefox crashes everytime I try to watch an Apple QuickTime movie from Apple's webpage. I removed totem-mozilla plugin from firefox and installed mozilla-mplayer as my personal preference but crashes firefox when I try to watch any movie trailer from Apple's webpage. Any fix to this?
<Bonhomme> _CommandeR_: this may be old school way, but can you not put it in some kind of XSession script to run before the WM loads?
<zukabuka> is there any description how to report bug related with suspend mode?
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: ooh sorry missed your relpy
<_CommandeR_> Bonhomme, Im new to Ubuntu so i have no idea how
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I think it's because grub can't see that disk
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: so it can't find any files on it, logically
<rickyb> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu display related problem - "Display Preferences" does not give me the correct refresh rate values
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: which is the same reason it won't map the disk explicitly
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I mean, when told explicitly
<_CommandeR_> Bonhomme, Im new to Ubuntu so i have no idea how
<Bonhomme> _CommandeR_: last time I played with XSession would have been about 98, so it's fair to say I don't either
<Bonhomme> _CommandeR_: I think that was on XFree86 which isn't even used now
<wallacejbj> im trying to figure out how it cant see it, i had the same problem you had but when to fix it when i did it i just done command find /boot/grub/stage1
<_CommandeR_> Bonhomme, hehe
<notito> morning
<_CommandeR_> morning
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: does it need any entries in the fstab or something? there aren't any because it's a livecd...
<andpatroc> alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o gfxboot
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I always thought it enumerated devices at a lower level than fstab
<ertu__> how can i unite(?) splitted file in linux? i need something like hjsplit app of windows
<altanc55> what is the source name for jaunty under apt/sources?
<altanc55> is it just jaunty?
<PecaPospec> ertu__: use cat file1 file2 .... lastfile > joinedfile
<Bonhomme> ertu__: cat?
<zukabuka> use cat
<altanc55> there is hardy,dapper,edgy and so on
<andpatroc> alguém pode me ajudar a configurar o gfxboot
<zukabuka> jaunty
<wallacejbj> you need enteries in menu.lst
<notito> I upgraded to 9.04 on Sunday and my pc has been freezing a couplla times a day. Is anyone else experiencing this???
<ertu__> thanks
<tawann> joejc, Sun just bought out Canonical, and thus Canonical is now owned by Oracle and Ubuntu is going closed source
<unknownmosquito> Oh shit I heard that too
<wallacejbj> just wanted to know is fstab picks anything up but when i mis-read your question i didnt realise you were booting from livecd
<joejc> Wow
<rjune> tawann, what?
<Pici> unknownmosquito: Please mind your language here.
<unknownmosquito> sorry Pici
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: where does it look for menu.lst? there's no /boot/grub in the filesystem here (livecd)
<unknownmosquito> kind of big news, you know?
<Pici> !br | andpatroc
<ubottu> andpatroc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I'm just running grub console from the terminal
<i3luefire_> tawann, BS
<jfreak> Did you guys hear?
<unknownmosquito> no i remember reading that somewhere i3luefire
<rjune> tawann, link or it didn't happen
<tawann> jfreak, yeah big story
<simmersza> can anybody help me install an unstable version of libdc1394 on Jaunty please?
<Lazermann> Çäðàâñòâóéòå!
<Lazermann> Ïîìîãèòå îïðåäåëèòü ïî÷åìó íå íàõîäèò carrier. Ñàì ìîäåì ðàáîòàåò íîðìàëüíî ïîä slmodem â Ubuntu Jaunty.
<Lazermann> Íèæå ïðèâåäåíû ëîãè.
<Lazermann> Ìîè ïîäîçðåíèÿ ÷òî íîìåð â wdial è gnomeppp íàáèðàþò êàê òî ïî ðàçíîìó. Íî â ëþáîì ñëó÷àå ñ Âèíäû âñå íîðìàëüíî ïîäêëþ÷àåòñÿ. ×òî ìîæíî ñäåëàòü?
<Lazermann> julian@julian-laptop:~$ sudo wvdialconf
<FloodBot1> Lazermann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jfreak> Canonical just got bought out!
<jfreak> cant belive it
<wallacejbj> yeah thats right /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LinkPie> Are we allowed to chat here or is this only for tech support?
<Pici> jfreak: Please, this is a support channel.
<Pici> LinkPie: no, #ubuntu-offtopic for other stuff
<jfreak> Pica, sorry its just i really needed to know
<jfreak> Pici is this news true?
<rickyb> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu 9.04 display related problem - "Display Preferences" does not give me the correct refresh rate values
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: what does it need to find there to be happy and rewrite my mbr?
<Pici> jfreak: no
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I thought that that file was used at boot time
<wallacejbj> i think it reads this for boot at least thats what i understood
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: and you put it in /boot/grub/menu.lst on the disk (e.g. (hd0,2)/boot/grub/menu.lst ) then use root () command to tell it where that is
<h4ck> bonjour  a tous
<wallacejbj> it needs to understand where the partition is for one and where to boot from, but i cant see how grub cant find it
<Lazermann> Can anyone help me with WVDIAL...Modem is working but NO CARRIER all the time...
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: the errors are not happening at boot time, they are happening as I try to rewrite grub to the MBR
<Lazermann> Please message me if yes
<h4ck> y'a des francais
<wallacejbj> oh :(
<rickyb> Can anyone help me with an Ubuntu 9.04 display related problem - "Display Preferences" does not give me the correct refresh rate values
<h4ck> please i need help
<wallacejbj> bonhomme i feel bad i'm trying my best to help
<Bonhomme> rickyb: have you selected the right monitor?
<h4ck> i'm must install adobe 10 but i can't do
<wallacejbj> i hate it when this thing breaks
<Pici> !fr | h4ck
<ubottu> h4ck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rickyb> it says Monitor unknown
<h4ck> ok merci
<Phisbut> The upgrade manager says installing the upgrade can take several hours, yet a fresh install takes less than 30 minutes... is an upgrade really that much longer than an install?
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: windows just crashed in the middle of some updates and corrupted its registry... I started out going to fix it (you just need to move some files around)
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: grub not working was not a problem I anticipated =(
<rjune> Phisbut, upgrade has to download everything
<B|ackPanther> How can i restore every setting i made in my ubuntu to the system defaults ?
<Phisbut> rjune: if I upgrade from the alternate CD, is it still that long?
<rjune> B|ackPanther, every setting? have to reinstall as far as I know.
<rickyb> Bonhomme: Monitor Resolution is correct at 1600x1200, but I can't increase the refresh rate from 60 to 85Hz
<rjune> Phisbut, probably not.
<arussel> I installed: nvidia-glx-180 but System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver shows nothing. What else do I need ?
<wallacejbj> i know how you feel bonhomme
<Bonhomme> rickyb: I mean, there's somewhere you select the make and model of the monitor, is it correct? or is it some generic display?
<Bonhomme> rickyb: that selection determines the list of allowed refresh rates
<B|ackPanther> rjune , i want to keep the data i have but i want to restore the display settings
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: I might just go to sleep and deal with this tomorrow
<jmworx> Did Jaunty remove support for virtual consoles (Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6]) or is that a bug?
<rjune> Ah, I think you'll want to muck with the xfree config file
<grawity> jmworx: I would hope it's a bug.
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: this computer has been possessed - no OS can stay working on it for longer than a few months it seems
<wallacejbj> bonhomme try this site http://www.astahost.com/info.php/grub-error-after-reinstalled-winxp_t10923.html
<jmworx> grawity: then any idea how to work around it?
<rickyb> Bonhomme: 85 Hz is an allowed refresh rate for this monitor
<wallacejbj> read the post by user yordan it may help
<usser> jmworx, its a bug, for me i have to press ctrl+alt+f1 twice before it gets me to vt
<Bonhomme> rickyb: have you selected that monitor from the list in the display settings, so ubuntu knows that's the monitor you use?
<jmworx> usser: Let's see if it works...
<AndroidData> I am trying to use jailkit to set up a chroot jail for a daemon I'm running. So far I've got the jail set up, but the --pidfile argument is not working properly. It creates a pid file, but the file is empty. Does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<daskreech> How can I run a .desktop file from the Command line?
<zarvox_> I all
<AndroidData> command is jk_chrootlaunch
<calc> daskreech: .desktop files aren't executable
<rjune> daskreech, grep exec FILE
<rjune> then run that command
<zarvox_> i'm connected here because nobody can help me on french chan
<jmworx> usser: Doesn't work. The first time I hit Ctrl-Alt-F1, I get the X console again. After that, it's just a blank screen
<calc> daskreech: there is a line in them though like rjune just said to run
<rickyb> Bonhomme: there only appears to be one monitor available in the Display Preferences
<bullgard4> My root partition overflows: '~ LANG=C df -h; Filesystem=/dev/sda7 Size=6.5G Used 6.5G Avail=0 Use%=100%  Mounted on=/'. I find it difficult to determine the culprits. For example, according to 'du' command /media/sda1/WINDWS occupies 2.0 GB but actually is only a mountpoint. How to detect the true culprits?
<daskreech> Ah ok cool
<zds> How would I go about adding site packages from versions of python prior to my current release (I updated to 2.6.2 from 2.5.2) now, the ubuntu update-manager isn't able to run, it's unable to import pygtk, which is in the sys.path of 2.5?
<AndroidData> or is there another way to get the PID of a program as it starts up?
<usser> jmworx, file a bug
<zarvox_> i can't activate the driver for my NVIDIA 9800 GT
<jmworx> usser: Yeah, I've heard that before. No longer bothering to. Sorry.
<home> #ubuntu.cn
<Bonhomme> rickyb: I remember there was a way to change it, around the place where you select the nv driver... unfortunately I'm stuck in a livecd session so I can't tell you where exactly
<wallacejbj> can anyone else on here recommend a program for creating a video from pictures, basically video slideshow
<usser> jmworx, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/271962 at least confirm it
<rickyb> Bonhomme: do you mean in the xorg.conf file ?
<yaaar> howdy
<elvix> hello
<zarvox_> i've jaunty (fresh install) and if i activate the driver ubuntu hang on reboot
<Bonhomme> rickyb: there was a GUI to do it. certainly editing xorg.conf would work, but it's the hard way
<arvind_khadri> wallacejbj, picasa
<Bonhomme> a few people have said picasa but it won't do what he's wanting
<zarvox_> afk
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: maybe picasa + a video screen capture program?
<mrwes> Anyone running with an ATI 7500 vid card and got their resolution better than 1024x786?
<zukabuka> did anybody faced with suspend problems?
<rickyb> Bonhomme: a GUI to do it would be easier
<jmworx> usser: Seems like what I have is different from the LP link. I have not been able to see a text console *at all* since I "upgraded" to Jaunty
<mikebl> hi! is there any other browser like chrome out there for ubuntu? (firefox is outta the list)
<usser> jmworx, what video card do you have?
<jmworx> usser: Intel
<wallacejbj> thanks guys, will have to google deeper i think thanks for help guys
<JanusX> how can i watch stream videos from mystream.to in ubuntu? i tried vlc but it didnt work
<PolitikerNEU> mikebl: konqueror, arora, epiphany i.e.
<mrwes> sigh...
<rickyb> Bonhomme: there is something called xvidtune
<android6011> Can anyone help me out with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7191294 , USB ports have not worked in any version/distro of linux so far
<usser> jmworx, which chipset? did u enable dri2 and UXA acceleration?
<mikebl> thanks PolitikerNEU.. ill check em out
<jmworx> usser: How do you check that again?
<usser> jmworx, lspci | grep VGA
<PolitikerNEU> mikebl: Just for my personal interest: Why is firefox out of the list?
<jmworx> (note that I did an update from Intrepid, not a re-install()
<thecx> hello
<Bonhomme> mikebl: I think chromium is the linux version of chrome
<jmworx> usser: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Bonhomme> mikebl: you could certainly run it in ubuntu
<usser> jmworx, right, no special customizations?
<mikebl> yeah but chromium is just a project i guess... i aint sure if its estable..
<Bonhomme> rickyb: could be it, I can't remember I'm afraid
<jmworx> usser: no. The only thing vaguely special is the dual monitor, but it worked with Intrepid IIRC
<zukabuka> usser: intel develops thar open drivers very fast
<Bonhomme> mikebl: how can you be sure any browser is stable? ;)
<omegaking> hi
<jbwiv> hey guys...ever since installing Jaunty I'm having occasional mouse issues...where the mouse seems to slow down and eventually freeze for minutes at a time. This is a wireless USB mouse (logitech wave to be exact). Are there any known issues with USB mice on Jaunty?
<mikebl> chrome kind of is
<rickyb> Bonhomme: xvidtune doesn't do it either
<usser> jmworx, hm, i've seen something similar to your issues on an ati card. but intel worked fine for me.
<zarvox_> anyone can help me with my 9800 GT :(
<usser> zukabuka, yes. yes they do
<adsforall> GENTS, I am having a problem installing ubuntu 9.04 with Wubi: I don't get the boot option menu after installation to start ubuntu. Is there anyone who can help?
<jmworx> usser: FWIW the Intel driver is broken differently on my other machine -- dri enabled and yet 3D goes at software rendering speed
<wallacejbj> jbwiv is it a microsoft mouse
<B|ackPanther> Is there a program i can install to help me determine the best display resolution for my screen, the text is rather too stretched.
<zukabuka> usser i saw they have released open source graphics driver debug kit
<joejc> if the 9.04 live cd doesnt work can I upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<omegaking> Who have a paypal account with money and want to be my partener to make a muonline server ... Private me ( on time we won money on this server)
<TopBunny88> !wubi | adsforall
<adsforall> GENTS, I am having a problem installing ubuntu 9.04 with Wubi on XP: I don't get the boot option menu after installation to start ubuntu. Is there anyone who can help?
<ubottu> adsforall: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<jbwiv> wallacejbj: no, it's a Logitech Wave keyboard/mouse combo
<jbwiv> wallacejbj: RF, not bluetooth
<jmworx> I find 9.04 a bit... underwhelming
<mirak> the lpia architecture on ubuntu is 32 bits ?
<Bonhomme> rickyb: I got nothing, if I could get grub to work I'd boot my actually install and find it for you
<gcnote> .bashrc not found - gnome login - nfs mounted disk
<adsforall> ubotttu thx i will try it
<jbwiv> keyboard seems to go slow occasionally too...wondering if USB events are queuing up for some reason
<usser> jmworx, intel released new driver for jaunty, it breaks some cards.
<wallacejbj> have you tried re-pairing the mouse with the wireless hub/base whatever it's called lol
<rickyb> Bonhomme: what's your grub problem ?
<jbwiv> but keyboard is not as bad as mouse
<Bonhomme> rickyb: windows overwrote MBR so I'm trying to set it back - root (hd0,2) then setup (hd0), the familiar drill - but grub can't find the disk
<Bonhomme> rickyb: I can see the disk everywhere else (e.g. gparted), I can mount the partitions on it, and so on
<jmworx> Also wanted to ask. Any way to put the new NotifyOSD notifications somewhere else on the screen
<rickyb> Bonhomme: a bios problem finding the disk perhaps ?
<notito> I upgraded to 9.04 on Sunday and my pc has been freezing a couplla times a day. Is anyone else experiencing this???
<Bonhomme> rickyb: then how can the rest of this livecd session see it?
<jmworx> It annoys me to have the notifications at the top-right when my panel is at the bottom of the screen
<wallacejbj> a dont think its a problem with his bios
<Bonhomme> yeah, I don't think it's a bios issue rickyb
<Bonhomme> otherwise, nothing could see the disk
<Bonhomme> as it is, everything can see and interact with it except grub
<jmworx> notito: I've been experiencing all kinds of weird behaviour with 9.04.
<jmworx> So you're not the only one
<rickyb> Bonhomme: I think I've had similar problems with BIOS settings, but a livecd session could see the disks
<wallacejbj> windows has definitley broken grub, he has tried running find /boot/grub/stage1 root (hd,whatever), then setup (hd0, whatever) but it aint working#
<TopBunny88> !grub | Bonhomme
<ubottu> Bonhomme: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guantanamo> is it possible to install gnome 2.26 i ubuntu 8.10?
<JediMaster> anyone know when straight after rebooting after doing the 9.04 do-release-upgrade on a remote server, the server has rebooted with the old kernel?
<Hymnosis> any recommendations to rip an audio cd to mp3? not ogg or flac format
<Bonhomme> TopBunny88: thanks, where's the howto for when those commands don't work?
<JediMaster> uname -a said: 2.6.27-9-generic
<lastman> Which program do I need to generate a tv list for my dvb-t card to be able to watch tv with totem?
<Bonhomme> Hymnosis: cdparanoia with a GUI over it (if you want)
<tuv0k> guantanamo, anything is possible , but why bother?
<rjune> Hymnosis, grip
<jmworx> Does anyone know what hardware Mark Shuttleworth uses? At least that might have a chance of not being broken
<rjune> LOL
<guantanamo> tuv0k: because a updated gnome would be nice
<Bonhomme> Hymnosis: grip can work as a GUI over cdparanoia
<phamin> hi I am a newbie. Where is a BIND config  file in ubuntu server 8.04?
<Hymnosis> thank you Bonhomme and rjune
<tuv0k> guantanamo, my point is there are easier ways to have an "updated gnome"
<TopBunny88> Bonhomme:  Have you tried using another b ott loader such as lilo?
<notito> what's this canonical bought by sun? any1 has a link?
<gizmobay> I upgraded to Jaunty and I'm getting some shadowing in FireFox. Anyone else seeing this? http://imagebin.org/47476
<tuv0k> like upgrade the WHOLE OS???
<JediMaster> hmm, just rebooted it again and it's still running 2.6.27-9-generic, any ideas?
<Bonhomme> aw damn
<Bonhomme> I worked it out, actually from TopBunny88's link
<Bonhomme> want to know what it waas?
<wasutton3> hey i have a western digital 1tb green drive, and i was planning on getting another soon. I was also planning on setting them up in a raid 0 array. My motherboard will not do this, but i know there is software raid that will. my question is this, will the green aspect of the drive affect the software raid in any way?
<guantanamo> tuv0k: i know, but everytime i upgraded to jaunty my disks hasn't been able to mount
<rickyb> Bonhomme: yes
<Bonhomme> this is very frustrating
<Bonhomme> and actually I feel quite stupid
<Bonhomme> ok so, if you run "grub" instead of "sudo grub"
<Bonhomme> it doesn't error
<Bonhomme> it gives you the console
<tuv0k> JediMaster, install startupmanager then choose the correct kernel to boot.
<Bonhomme> but one where you can't do anything productive
<Bonhomme> it seems that one of the limitations is an inability to enumerate hardware
<JediMaster> wasutton3: shouldn't do, if it spins down etc, it should wake up again when the raid is in use
<mikebl> hi again.. any recommendations about an irc client? i use mirc on windows beacuase i transfer files and stuff.. is there any other similar and powerfull for ubuntu?
<rickyb> Bonhomme: sort of makes sense, but it should at least inform you of the limitations
<Bonhomme> it should just refuse to run, I think
<Apaxis> mikebl: theres a few options under linux
<thiebaude> mikebl: pidgin or xchat
<Bonhomme> grub doesn't do anything that a non-superuser can do
<gizmobay> I upgraded to Jaunty and I'm getting some shadowing in FireFox. Anyone else seeing this? http://imagebin.org/47476
<wallacejbj> so you sorted now bonhomme
<wasutton3> JediMaster: thanks, that works nicely.
<rickyb> Bonhomme: true
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: yeah, I think so
<wasutton3> now the other part of the question i have is this, can i build the array without having to
<Bonhomme> wallacejbj: except for that windows installation *kicks*
<wasutton3> * format the drives?
<TopBunny88> 5~oracle bought sun micro systems
<Apaxis> i think i found out why my monitor brightness is fluctuating, or at least one major contributing factor
<mikebl> Apaxis which one would be used to transfer files?
<Bonhomme> I should have learned --> http://xkcd.com/149/
<mikebl> as good as in mirc?
<JediMaster> tuv0k: is that a console program? it requires 132 additional packages, so I'm guessing not?
<thiebaude> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wallacejbj> glad your almost there,
<JediMaster> tuv0k: p.s. looking forward to the new star trek film? =D
<thiebaude> mikebl: i think so
<Husgaard> I'm having a problem with jaunty hanging in the middle of an upgrade to 9.04
<tuv0k> JediMaster, no its not a console
<Apaxis> mikebl: any of them, just search for irc clients for linux or use a package manager to search for the word irc
<tuv0k> JediMaster, me too!
<thiebaude> mikebl: they are irc clients
<Bonhomme> mikebl: personally I would recommend irssi
<JediMaster> tuv0k, heh, guess so =)
<rickyb> Apaxis: I have a monitor problem too - I can't increase the refresh rate above 60Hz
<Apaxis> irssi is the best
<Bonhomme> mikebl: there's a learning curve but it's very powerful
<JediMaster> tuv0k: is there a console equivilant?
<thiebaude> Bonhomme: i agree
<Bonhomme> mikebl: I found the GUI clients such as xchat quite deficient by comparison
<janisozaur> is it possible to create a "virtual serial port pair" - devices that would behave like physical rs-232 ports connected via null-modem cable?
<mikebl> irssi  it is... thank you guys =)
<Apaxis> rickyb: its due to the fact that were both using generic drivers, and according to dmesg my generic driver has to control my brightness as well (and its doing a very poor job of it)
<tuv0k> JediMaster, not that I'm aware, you'd have to edit /bot/grub/menu.lst by hand
<tuv0k> boot
<ikonia> janisozaur: not really
<ikonia> janisozaur: maybe within a virtualized environment
<Apaxis> i think anyway
<rickyb> Apaxis: mine is using the openchrome driver
<Apaxis> hrm
<JediMaster> tuv0k: starts from 0 right? it's set to 2 which looks like the 3rd one down
<Bonhomme> alright, I'll be back in a few, hopefully having booted my actual installation
<rickyb> Apaxis: but for some reason it won't let me see the correct refresh rate on the monitor
<janisozaur> ikonia, too bad. windows can do this (with 3rd party software). is it possible (and feasible) to write some "driver" for such a device?
<tuv0k> JediMaster, right
<Apaxis> rickyb: maybe you could rerun your xorg-config or whatever it is? it should let you select a refresh rate (even though doing so is considered dangerous if your monitor wont support it) during one part
<Apaxis> its a command line application...
<Hymnosis> how do i mount an audio cd?
<rickyb> Apaxis: do you know what the command is ?
<Apaxis> rickyb: gonna see if i can find it
<kitche> Hymnosis: you don't
<pepperjack> Hymnosis: you do not. there is no file system
<esion> look when i open firefox,, it cant show me the panel!
<janisozaur> ikonia, i might have found it: http://www.tibbo.com/vspdl.php
<Apaxis> maybe xorg doesnt have the cmdline one im looking for rickyb
<Hymnosis> well it says unable to mount location - no media in drive. the cd is in the drive
<kitche> esion: we will need to see a picture to see what your actual suppose to say
<ikonia> janisozaur: try it, I don't think that's what your looking for but lets find out
<rickyb> Apaxis: I ran something earlier that gave me a blue screened gui to configure X
<kitche> Hymnosis: yes which is correct it can't mount audio cds
<JediMaster> tuv0k: much better: 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP, wonder why it was set to 2?
<Apaxis> rickyb: oh and that didnt ask you about your refresh rate?
<Hymnosis> then what should i do?
<kitche> Hymnosis: just open the player up point it to the device and press play
<Hymnosis> ahh ok
<kitche> Hymnosis: same way as you do it in windows
<rickyb> Apaxis: I didn't get that far because it was asking about keyboard layouts etc before
<Hymnosis> cheers kitche
<Husgaard> Is anybody here able to give advice on a upgrade to 9.04 hanging in the middle of upgrading the packages, or do I have to reboot and hope for the best?
<tuv0k> JediMaster, great! probably the generic linux-image package is not installed? That package usually ensures the latest kernel is installed and that it boots first.
<pepperjack> Hymnosis:  you can rip the cd of course
<Apaxis> rickyb: you might need to change your pkg-config settings to include advanced config options and then i think its dpkg-reconfigure xorg or xserver-xorg
<sint> hey, i've installed 9.04 and i wonder how to make "special keys" (like mute) working on a thinkpad?
<Apaxis> rickyb: just choose PC-104 US English
<Apaxis> it should always work
<rickyb> Apaxis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Apaxis> rickyb: something like that yea :p
<yaaar> so, i've got an ati rage xl in this machine, and all the docs i've found say it should use the 'ati' driver in xorg.conf and the atyfb kernel module ....but when I look through the xorg logs it always loads 'mach64' instead ...even if i specify ati in the xorg.conf file. anybody know what the deal is?
<Apaxis> rickyb: its been so long since ive used linux, last time i ran ubuntu live on this laptop the wireless wasnt support so i just gave up there heh
<rickyb> Apaxis: tried that but it just sets a very basic default xorg.conf
<Apaxis> rickyb: i didnt want to recompile a wireless-wpecific kernel
<RWolf> while trying to use medibuntu repos I'm getting an error "digital signs cannot be checked cos open key is unavailable", how to avoid this?
<EdgEy> anyone know if i can get rhythmbox to upsample stereo to 5.1 ?
<kitche> RWolf: grab the key for medibuntu of course
<superfly__> Q: what is the package name of the "real" Java? also what are the benefits if any to the free version
<RWolf> kitche: how do I do it?
<rickyb> Apaxis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .... wish me luck
<RWolf> kitche: mean what is it all about?
<superfly__> Q: what is the package name of the "real" Java? also what are the benefits if any to the free version
<Hymnosis> weird my audio cd cant be played it on any application :s
<superfly__> Q: what is the package name of the "real" Java package? also what are the benefits if any to the free version
<superfly__> sorry the package name
<superfly__> is what i was looking for
<android6011> superfly__,  give people time to answer before you ask a million times or you might get kicked
<RWolf> kitche: I hadn't such a problem with Feisty
<erUSUL> !java | superfly__
<ubottu> superfly__: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<superfly__> sorry
<Apaxis> rickyb: here take a look at man 5 xorg.conf
<superfly__> kind of new at this
<android6011> ya its fine i was just giving you a heads up
<krishnan> Im currently using hardy heron. I did nt like 8.10, it was hanging a lot. How is 9.04? Is it worth upgrading from hardy to 9.04? iam using 1GB RAM and intel celeron processor.
<philsf> where can I get jigdo files for the jaunty desktop CD?
<superfly__> good looks
<Apaxis> rickyb: then you can make the changes toyour xorg.conf by hand if you need to without having to do that reconfigure
 * cHaPlinux is away: Away
<LjL> !away > cHaPlinux    (cHaPlinux, see the private message from ubottu)
<superfly__> 9.04 is nice :)
<android6011> I used jigdo once and it didn't really work out for me
<kitche> RWolf: if you did not have an issue with Feisty theny ou grabbed the gpg key fro medibuntu right on theri site it tells you what you need to do
<rickyb> Apaxis: ok it just died on me before it got to the display settings
<superfly__> sound and new notification are nice improvements
<RWolf> kitche: k I'll try
<skullhacks> hi
<cHaPlinux> ok.
<skullhacks> im a ubuntu user
<Apaxis> rickyb: thats fine, just edit the xorg.conf by hand ill tell you what to do
<krishnan> Im currently using hardy heron. I did nt like 8.10, it was hanging a lot. How is 9.04? Is it worth upgrading from hardy to 9.04? iam using 1GB RAM and intel celeron processor.
<rickyb> Apaxis: ok
<android6011> krishnan, I think its a lot better, you could always try the netbook remix as well for more lightweight systems
<superfly__> what is the differences between sun Java and free Java if any?
<jtholmes> !ask >skulhacks
<krishnan> android6011: i need a powerful OS hence i do not prefer netbook version. is it good if i upgrade to 9.04
<Hymnosis> could somebody help me with my cd rom please? when i try to open it opens half way same way when i try to close it. when im runnign windows there are no problems with my cd rom
<Hymnosis> :S
<Apaxis> rickyb: whats your xorg.conf look like first off? can you paste it on like pastebin or something?
<android6011> krishnan, I have seen a lot of improvements in 9.04 , its definitely worth trying out
<superfly__> same
<Apaxis> rickyb: also check out man 5 xorg.conf
<Apaxis> rickyb: basically you need 2 lines under the monitor section
<superfly__> what is the differences between sun Java and free Java if any?
<kitche> !repeat | superfly__
<ubottu> superfly__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kitche> superfly__: one has things that the openjdk can not have in it
<android6011> superfly__,  why dont you ask in #java
<android6011> they would probably be able to answe you better
<superfly__> sorry kind of a noob
<superfly__> thanks all
<SgtGrumbles> Can anyone explain why my /var/mail/damien file is 11.8gb?
<erUSUL> SgtGrumbles: lot of mail?
<SgtGrumbles> I don't even have a mail server installed anymore...
<Apaxis> rickyb: one for HorizSync <horizsync-rang> which is the horizontal refresh rate, and then VertRefresh <vertrefresh-range> which is either a comma-separated list of supported frequencies or a range of supported frequencies specified in MHz or kHz
<skullhacks> lol
<rickyb> Apaxis: the 2 lines being:
<rickyb>         Horizsync 30.0-82.0
<rickyb>         Vertrefresh 50-85
<SgtGrumbles> Is it safe to delete it?
<skullhacks> 1583 guys in this room!
<grawity> SgtGrumbles: It's internal mail or something like that. Use the 'mail' or 'mutt' commands to read; but generally, it's safe to delete.
<erUSUL> SgtGrumbles: i would take a look at it first....
<bostonman> Hello?
<grawity> bostonman: Hello?
<hatter243> !hello | bostonman
<ubottu> bostonman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SgtGrumbles> erUSUL: I can't, it says the file size is too large for the data type.
<erUSUL> SgtGrumbles: do what grawity says...
<rickyb> Apaxis: yes I've tried all that - but I can't get these values to override the ones the driver wants to use
<bostonman> thx.
<SgtGrumbles> erUSUL: Says the same thing
<erUSUL> SgtGrumbles: less /var/mail/damien ?
<bostonman> New Linux user here...
<Apaxis> rickyb: try doing a list under VertRefresh like this: 50Hz,60Hz,75Hz,85Hz
<SgtGrumbles> Ah thanks
<Lazermann> Hello everyone! I have logs, can anyone take a look and tell me what is wrong with my wvdial?
<ComradeHaz> [16:24:01] <bostonman> New Linux user here... <----- new IRC user too?
<Apaxis> rickyb: well then i dont know what to tell you heh
<bostonman> Yup CH...
<erUSUL> SgtGrumbles: maybe there is some persistent error and you get a mail or two every day since who knows
<bostonman> So far so good...
<rickyb> Apaxis: thanks for your help anyway
<Hymnosis> could somebody help me with my cd rom please? when i try to open it opens half way same way when i try to close it. when im runnign windows there are no problems with my cd rom
<sivel> anyone in here have an EeePC?  Trying to decide if I should buy one but not sure if I can live with it as my everyday laptop
<SgtGrumbles> How do I clear all cron jobs?
<rickyb> Apaxis: I think I might have to file this one a bug
<hatter243> !ot | sivel
<ubottu> sivel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lazermann> HELLO!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<atlanc55> Hi is anyone familiar with ubuntu jaunty or the network applet manager ?? i have to add a few ip addresses to the list
<voodoor> anyone know much about debmirror? I do want the source code but I'd like to back the source up onto a separate set of DVDs so must I, or is it going to be easier, for me to download the source separately to when I download the binaries?
<atlanc55> Hi is anyone familiar with ubuntu jaunty or the network applet manager ?? i have to add a few ip addresses to the list
<Ddorda> is there any way to make a list of all the installed programs but the programs who came with the Ubuntu installation?
<voodoor> can I download just the source for a given distro using debmirror?
<erUSUL> !clone | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<e1luca> Does anybody know, how can I stay in actual path, after closing mc (midnight commander) from terminal?
<benn> hello all.i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my pc.it`s the first time i use a free OS,so i don`t understeand a lot.can someone help me?
<philsf> isn't there an option to download the jaunty desktop CD via jigdo? I only found jigdo files for alternate and server cds
<shadeslayer> benn: sure
<shadeslayer> benn: what do you not understand??
<amy__> hi
<benn> shadelayer,can we talk on mess or skype or icq?
<jtholmes> e1luca, remain in the path were mc started or where mc ended
<voodoor> I see there is an --arch=none switch for debmirror so I presume I could use that if I just wanted to download source?
<e1luca> @jthomes : where it ended
<shadeslayer> benn: why not here?
<archman> Anyone having problems opening Myspace.com?
<philsf> benn, the default IM client, pidgin supports ICQ, and other networks
<jtholmes> e1luca, cant help u there
<amy__> ctcp shadeslayer
<philsf> benn, you can get skype from medibuntu
<e1luca> @jtholmes: tnx anyway
<shadeslayer> amy__: :|
<philsf> !medibuntu | benn
<ubottu> benn: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<benn> i would like to add you in my buddy list,so that everytime when i have a problem,to ask you:)
<grawity> archman: tbh, Myspace.com _is_ a problem. But it works for me.
<amy__> sorry
<arvind_khadri> voodoor, apt-get source will get you that
<amy__> only messing with the commands
<benn> guys,i have skype,and mess,and icq,and i can enter through the pidgin
<shadeslayer> benn: but i might not be available everytime,so its better to ask here,someone will *always* help out
<benn> this i understood
<voodoor> arvind_khadri: I'm talking about debmirror here as I'm getting the full distro to form a local mirror
<archman> grawity, problem for linux, or for all? :D I could access it this morning, but not now. Others who are on xp can open it...
<mib_unpt9x> Hello
<Apaxis> shadeslayer: if the know the answer :p
<Apaxis> they*
<benn> shadeslayer:could you use the remote desktop to show me something?
<shadeslayer> benn: what do you want to see?
<benn> i cant understand where is the command line
<zds> Have a lot of people encountered problems with 9.04?
<shadeslayer> benn: press Alt+F2
<Lazermann> Hello! Can anybody take a look at my wvdial and modem logs to find out why it doesn't connect
<arvind_khadri> !terminal | benjoldersma
<ubottu> benjoldersma: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<arvind_khadri> !terminal | benn
<ubottu> benn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<benn> how to install programs
<Apaxis> benn: the command line is like the matrix, it is all around you
<zds> I'm just curious; undergoing the update.
<arvind_khadri> benjoldersma, sorry
<zds> I heard there were several issues with Xorg
<shadeslayer> benn: im pointing you to some links,theyll be quite helpful
<shadeslayer> !repo > benn
<ubottu> benn, please see my private message
<first2di3> whats the default command to restart X? I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 and it randomly boots to a black screen, but for the last 10 times it has gone to black screen every time
<shadeslayer> !terminal > benn
<shadeslayer> !synaptic > benn
<first2di3> by command i mean keyboard shortcut
<shadeslayer> first2di3: gdm ??
<arvind_khadri> first2di3, ctrl+alt+backspace
<mvatki> When I call xmkmf -a, I get errors like 'package librsvg-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.' Yet, synaptic shows that librsvg2-2 is installed. What should I do?
<shadeslayer> first2di3: for kdm its logging out and then pressing Alt+E
<alex1> hi
<benn> i found the command line :)))
<jtholmes> !dontzap > first2di3
<ubottu> first2di3, please see my private message
<Crash1hd> I was wondering can you run a 64bit os on a 32bit processor?
<shadeslayer> benn: did you get the three links ??
<pepperjack> first2di3: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<alex1> anyone know about eboook reader / pdb reader ?
<Lazermann> CAN A NYONE TAKE A LOOK AT THE LOG FILES OF WVDIAL???
<jtholmes> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lazermann> Please help to find out what is the problem? Who is the modem pro here?
<benn> shadelayer:yes
<shadeslayer> benn: if you want to install via CLI use sudo apt-get install <insert package name here>
<pc_1985> salut
<jtholmes> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<benn> CLI???:)
<Apaxis> benn: you can also use apt-cache search to find packages, and apt-cache show to get information about installed or installable packages
<Apaxis> benn: command line interface
<Lazermann> please help me with wvdial!!!
<sensiz> slm
<Lazermann> PLEAAAAAAAAASE MEEEEEEEN
<Lazermann> and/or WOMEN
<Lazermann> init1 = HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Lazermann> init2 = URGENTLY
<grawity> Lazermann: Please do not shout.
<Apaxis> lazer: youre just being obnoxious and no one will help you then
<jdahm> hello.  I'm trying to install on LVM partitions.  I already have them created from a previous install, I just need to load dm-mod. I am in the livecd ramdisk and I installed lvm2, but I still don't have the kernel module.  Is this possible to do?
<bazhang> Lazermann, please dont repeat
<mbeierl> Lazermann: we're all volunteers here... if we don't know we don't know
<zukabuka> Lazermann: don't should just describe your problem
<benn> shadeslayer: when i go and see the list of aplication from the menu install/uninstall it`s the same like the cli?
<zds> So, has anyone encountered problems with 9.04?
<Lazermann> my problem is whithin the logs
<benn> i mean are the same aplications?
<zds> A lot of people reckon that it's instable.
<thiebaude> zds: not at all
<Apaxis> benn: yea it opens a package manager where you can get new software
<Lazermann> wvdial and gnomeppp seem to dial differently
<shadeslayer> benn: yes and much more are available
<pronoy_> !shout
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bc> can someone tell me the actual purpose of '# kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro' in the grub menu.list (I know it's kernel options, but why read only /boot?)
<bazhang> zds, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zds> thiebaude: hm.
<Lazermann> yet wvdial.conf is configured once
<zukabuka> Lazermann: what is the problem ?
<shadeslayer> !synaptic | benn
<ubottu> benn: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<zds> bazhang: Thanks for the recommendation.
<Lazermann> the problem is modem is working but it says NO CARRIER TRYING AGAIN
<jdahm> so no one here has tried LVM2 and 9.04
<xukun> hi all. I have a system which is connected via spdif to my receiver, when I play dvd i have perfect sound but with audio cd's there is no sound at all. I,m having this problem for a while, any help is very welcome
<Saiki> anyone know where I can find the package for "joypad"?
<erUSUL> bc: root fs is mounted first read only allways and the remounted rw
<Lazermann> yesterday here i tried many ways of reconfiging wvdial.conf
<zukabuka> Lazermann: what is the modem partnumber
<kenyon> jdahm: Yes, I've used LVM from the liveCD. Another thing you could try is installing using the alternate installer, which I use to do LVM installs all the time.
<zukabuka> Lazermann: what is the modem model i mean
<Lazermann> Agere on Intel ICH4
<Apaxis> xukun: is there a spdif cable going from your cd drive to your motherboard?
<jdahm> kenyon: were you able to load dm-mod
<kenyon> jdahm: Yep.
<Lazermann> AC97
<Lazermann> well slmodem driver works perfectly
<bc> erUSUL: do you know if I need to modify that if I have two different linux systems booting from two different disks? e.g. this system is in hda, and the new one is on sda
<Lazermann> can you read logs?
<jdahm> kenyon: for some reason, even after installing lvm2, I can't sudo modprobe dm-mod
<Lazermann> I have em here
<alex_mayorga> how do I update my ALSA driver, my audio has gone silent and I seem to have a RC driver 1.0.18rc3 for some reason
<Apaxis> xukun: sometimes its referred to as the "cd audio" cable, most people dont use them any more but in your case youll need it
<zukabuka> Lazermann: show your config file
<Cwiiis> Can anyone think of an example of opening a local file so you get an nsIFile in Mozilla? I can't find a decent example easily...
<forces> http://pastebin.com/d66b770e4
<Cwiiis> wrong channel.
<erUSUL> bc: i do not see why...
<zukabuka> Lazermann: is gnomeppp working properly also?
<kenyon> jdahm: I was actually using 8.10. Haven't tried 9.04.
<xukun> Apaxis, one correction. I play the audio(flac) from my hard drive
 * TOoSmOotH likes 9.04
<Lazermann> [Dialer Defaults]
<Lazermann> Init1 = ATZ
<Lazermann> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 //i tried adding "X3" command, the result is the same as without the command.
<Lazermann> Stupid Mode = on              // i tried without stupid mode, still no affect.
<Lazermann> Modem Type = Analog Modem
<FloodBot1> Lazermann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lazermann> ISDN = 0
<sensiz> turkce bilen yokmu
<bc> erUSUL: so I'm assuming kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro is to keep grub from writing to /boot?
<alex_mayorga> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<shadeslayer> benn: any other problems we can help out with :)
<Saiki> anyone know where I can find the package for "joypad"?
<benn> with the sound:)
<Apaxis> xukun: ok so, when you play a CD with CD Audio tracks on them (raw audio tracks), using a CD player program you dont get audio through your receiver right?
<bc> another question: is this format specific to a newer version of grub? -> kopt=root=UUID=4d3f5d35-6278-4538-a998-fd21590972e0 ro  (versus kopt=root=/dev/sda3 ro)
 * bc is lost in teh googles
<jdahm> kenyon: ok it's a known bug
<jdahm> kenyon: thanks
<jdahm> kenyon: what are the alternative installers available?
<Saiki> anyone know where I can find the package for "joypad"?
<esion> when can i find  a program like winamp ?
<benn> shadeslayer: i can`t hear any sounds
<Saiki> esion: try todem?
<shadeslayer> !sound > benn
<ubottu> benn, please see my private message
<Saiki> it's not the best example, but it works
<esion> can i list my playlist?
<bc> esion: xmms is pretty similar
<jdahm> esion: I like quod libet, xmms is deprecated, probably don't want to use it.  Uh, other than that, try music player daemon frontends
<Saiki> esion: in todem? yes
<Apaxis> xukun: pretty sure you just need the SPDIF cable going from your DVD-ROM to your Integrated SoundCard or your Internal Sound Card (the same one you plugged your receiver into)
<xukun> Apaxis, I don't have a cd or dvd on my system. I play the audio files from the disk
<jdahm> esion: quod libet is going to be gnome-friendly, I'd try that first.  It's small like winamp
<Apaxis> xukun: ...
<xukun> Apaxis, I play the auido(flac) from my internal hdd
<Apaxis> xukun: then i have no clue what the problem could be, because that doesnt make much sense, what are you using to play the different files?
<alex_mayorga> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<Apaxis> xukun: is your receiver maybe expecting a surround sound signal?
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: the intel IGP ??
<Saiki> anyone know where I can find the package for "joypad"?
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer, yes
<xukun> Apaxis, I used mplayer among others
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: youre having a problem with your display??
<jdahm> Saiki: you have asked that many times.  Please google it or go to another channel and ask
<thewizord> why come ubuntu keeps doing epicfails for me?
<shadeslayer> Saiki: apt-cache search joypad
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer, very ugly one Intel Corporation 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
<Apaxis> xukun: i mean you used the same program to play both of them right?
<philsf> !uuid | bc
<ubottu> bc: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: well its a known problem,its a regression,you could wait for a solution or go back to a previous version of ubuntu
<janisozaur> ikonia, about virtual serial port thingy - i've finally managed to set it up. you have to use "socat" (in default repos) and create ports using "socat PTY: PTY:", it creates pts using /dev/ptmx terminal multiplexer, so you can "lsof | grep socat" to check which pts exactly are paired
<xukun> Apaxis, with my old system I play everything just fine. but with this new system I have sound only when I,m watching movie
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer, I added the details of my problem to this Bug #213171 probably incorrectly
<ikonia> janisozaur: cool, good to know
<Saiki> shadeslayer: I'm not on my xubuntu pc, and that one doesn't have internet
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: there is a bug about it already
<xukun> Apaxis, yes I used the same program for both
<janisozaur> ikonia, i consider adding this information to ubuntu wiki, any idea how should it be named?
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer, do you happen to know the Bug #
<siveran> My Wacom tablet in Jaunty has some odd problems: the mouse registers clicks but not movement, and the stylus cursor only moves if I drag the tip across the tablet. What's happening and where is the input being lost?
<shadeslayer> Saiki: sorry?
<ikonia> janisozaur: VirtualSerialPort ?
<jbwiv> hey guys...ever since installing Jaunty I'm having occasional mouse issues...where the mouse seems to slow down and eventually freeze for minutes at a time. This is a wireless USB mouse (logitech wave to be exact). Are there any known issues with USB mice on Jaunty?
<Saiki> shadeslayer: that's the first thing I would have tried
<ikonia> janisozaur: check in #ubuntu-doc if you want
<Saiki> shadeslayer: I'm at a library
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: ill have to search around lauchpad
<benn> shadeslayer : i choosed alsa mixer...i tried all off them...didn`t worked
<Apaxis> xukun: im not sure what your problem could be
<remu> hey folks, I just recently purchased a tv with vga input, and the tv can handle 1920x1080 resolution. I am hooking my computer up to it which has an ati radeon 9200 card in there, however I am unable to select the proper screen resolution. The only two options available in the display gui are 800x600 and 640x480. Does anyone know how I can set the resolution to 1920x1080?
<Saiki> benn: did you play will ALL the sound options?
<shadeslayer> benn: hmm,are your output channels muted?
<shadeslayer> Saiki: im sorry i dont follow
<Apaxis> xukun: what kind of soundcard do you have?
<benn> saiki : what? i don`t understand
<bc> philsf: I'm currently running debian with 0.97-47lenny2. But that blkid did tell me sda has no 3rd partition. I believe the grub on this system (debian) is too old to use UUIDs.
<benn> shadeslayer....no,i unmuted all of them
<d-_-b> !find inetd
<ubottu> Found: openbsd-inetd, update-inetd, xinetd, inetutils-inetd, libconfig-inetd-perl (and 4 others)
<Apaxis> xukun: what do you have your MPlayer->Edit->Preferences->Audio->Audio output type set to?
<aurelien> hello
<poison> !find resolution
<ubottu> Found: screen-resolution-extra
<Saiki> shadeslayer: my pc at home is not able to go online, I'm on a pc at the local library
<philsf> bc, lenny is not old
<shadeslayer> benn: in sound prefrences choose every option for playback
<philsf> bc maybe it's just wrong. ask in #debian
<Saiki> benn: check that your sliders for front, side, and surround are all the way up
<aurelien> this is my first time on irq network (just installed xchat on ubuntu9.04)
<pepperjack> remu: you can use X -configure to generate an x config file and then ah add the resolution to that i guess and move it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Saiki> Suround*
<bc> philsf: well I've been trying to figure out if using a UUID string in this version of grub is going to open a blackhole and swallow the earth.
<shadeslayer> Saiki: please ask your query in the channel itself :)
<pepperjack> remu: x must be stoped first using sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Hymnosis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aurelien> can someone help me to connect to SANE IRC channel #sane (irc.freenode.net)
<Apaxis> aurelien: : its irc (internet relay chat)
<philsf> bc, probably not, but it's not hard to experiment
<jamal> bonjour tout le monde
<remu> pepperjack, how can i add the resolution to that file?
<Apaxis> aurelien: youre there, just type /join #SANE
<aurelien> ok i see
<aurelien> thank you Apaxis
<Saiki> shadeslayer: huh? what query?
<philsf> bc just try it out. make a backup of your menu.lst, and if doesn't work, boot a rescue media and restore
<benn> saiki: i checked
<geodome> : why my computer freezes when i run dual screen on ubuntu 9.04?
<shadeslayer> Saiki: forget it im tired
<Saiki> shadeslayer: I haven't sent any private messages at all
<geodome> why my computer freezes when i run dual screen on ubuntu 9.04? does it have to do with my ati graphics card?
<Saiki> shadeslayer: ah.. understanndable :)
<bc> philsf: I only see one partition on the sda according to blkid. I think I'm going to use /dev/sda1 instead of the UUID and let'er fly. many thanks for your help
 * shadeslayer is lost
<benn> shadeslayer: maybe you can see what can be done with the remote desktop???
<shadeslayer> who was asking about the intel bug btw?
<xukun> Apaxis, I will check that
<pepperjack> remu: bear in mind that this is kinda the manual solution. there may be a better graphical tool solution.  so you would open then file using a text editor but you need admin rights to move it to /etc/X11/ and then edit it so like sudo mv /home/remu/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and near the bottom should be a Section 'Screen'  with resolutions listed
<pepperjack> !fixres | remu try this first
<ubottu> remu try this first: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shadeslayer> benn: in a terminal type alsamixer
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer: me
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363410
<bc> philsf: p.s. I don't have to run grub-update if I edit the menu.list by hand, correct?
<archman> PLEASE, why can't i access myspace on whichever browser I try? It works on my other computer, but not here on ubuntu. It's definitely something to do with linux, any, any ideas please???
<philsf> bc, not sure, but I guess not
<benn> shadeslayer : and?
<Saiki> archman: possibly you're missing a plugin for firefox?
<shadeslayer> benn: oh sorry..is everything set in the red?
<Rabbitbu1ny> archman: try ping
<archman> Saiki, what plugin?  I could access it in the morning? btw, i've tried it with opera also...
<archman> Rabbitbu1ny, how to try it?
<jamal> est ce que quelqu'un connait un magasin qui remplit les cartouches d'encre vide?
<benn> shadeslayer i putted them to red now
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer: different thing I believe, that guy at least has video
<archman> Rabbitbu1ny, btw, i can access any other site except f**king myspace
<Apaxis> !ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<Apaxis> !#ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: well the card is blacklisted in general as per my info,so you will have to wait for a update
<Apaxis> no #ubuntu-fr?
<alex_mayorga> Apaxis: /joun #ubuntu-fr maybe
<shadeslayer> benn: try playing a file now
<shadeslayer> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Apaxis> i dont sdpeak french... jamal does i assume
<Apaxis> there we go
<Apaxis> just trying to find that thanks
<shadeslayer> Apaxis: its !ln generally
<Saiki> archman: not sure, I don't use myspace
<Apaxis> shadeslayer: ill remember that
<shadeslayer> ln--> language
<benn> shadeslayer: nothing
<pc_1985> qu'est ce qu'il y a avec gimp Sp4rKy
<pc_1985> ??
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer: so back to 8.10 I go?
<shadeslayer> benn: ok in terminal type lspci
<chardfi> Right people. Does anyone here know how i could do i thin install of ubuntu where it would act as a hypervisor?
<philsf> I can't click on most buttons/links in twitter with Jaunty Firefox 3.0, does anyone else has this problem?
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: well someone here might be able to fix it,a person with very good knowledge of this problem
<ikonia> chardfi: thin install ??? you need quite a bit of software and grunt to act as a hypervisor
<chardfi> would sit on laptop hardware and you just choose the os (virtual machine) you want to fire up?
<benn> shadeslayer i wrote
<shadeslayer> benn: then please pastebin the output here
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > benn
<ubottu> benn, please see my private message
<alex_mayorga> shadeslayer: thanks anyways on the leads
<shadeslayer> alex_mayorga: np
<omac> If anyone is interested in an ipv6 tunnel and wants it, I've made a recipe to follow.  I don't like ufw and the recipe is for shorewall/shorewall6.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162328/
<chardfi> ikonia: I appreciate this but it would the install would not need a desktop etc
<ikonia> chardfi: it doesn't work like that, you need to have an OS running to act as a hypervisor
<chardfi> What about ESX server?
<adelie42> what is a simple way to start an application such that it is ignored by the window manager?
<ikonia> chardfi: ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server both have the linux virtualzation tools such as kvm - it works very well
<ikonia> chardfi: esx is nothing to do with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> adelie42: start it in a terminal :P
<chardfi> I know this but I'm just comparing them as esx sort of does what i'm trying to achieve
<shadeslayer> benn: btw i dont know how to use a remote desktop ;)
<benn> http://paste.ubuntu.com <benn> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<benn> <benn> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<benn> <benn> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<benn> <benn> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
<benn> <benn> 00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> benn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benn> <benn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<adelie42> shadeslayer: and specify?
<shadeslayer> adelie42: what??
<Apaxis> lol
<ikonia> chardfi: use esx then, or look at things like ubuntu and kvm
<shadeslayer> benn: i told you to pastebin the output :P
<J-_> !pastebin > benn
<ubottu> benn, please see my private message
<adelie42> shadeslayer: if you start an application from the terminal, it is not automatically ignored by the window manager
<xukun> Apaxis, sorry I took that long. but mplayer is somehow not installed any more. and if I try to reinstall it again it says:mplayer: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.18) but 1.0.17a-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<chardfi> I was thinking an install of ubuntu, no desktop just drivers, hypervisor layer and the managment console
<poison> pepperjack, can i pm you?
<shadeslayer> adelie42: you mean it should not be visible?
<chardfi> ESX is hardware specific and not open source
 * shadeslayer thinks
<chardfi> I'm sure someone else can see the benefit of whit i discuss?
<Apaxis> xukun: good old dependancy issues, you can snag the libasound2 1.0.18 .deb from somewhere and try installing that as long as it doesnt have other dependancies
<archman> Rabbitbu1ny, you here?
<adelie42> shadeslayer: I want to start an app and specify that I do not want the current window manager to manage it
<shadeslayer> adelie42: if its a GUI app how can the WM not manage it?
<shadeslayer> adelie42: whats the app?
<benn> i dont understand:)
<Apaxis> xukun: im just not sure about thsi issue because if you have sound, you should just have sound without any discrepancies so the issue lies either in compatibility with your hardware/output method of chocie and the software youre using most likely
<adelie42> shadeslayer: specifically, in this case, xterm
<philsf> benn, you're not supposed to paste >1 lines of text here
<shadeslayer> benn: i got the info i needed ;)
<ikonia> chardfi: kvm is what you want
<philsf> benn, it's in the topic
<benn> shadeslayer: what to pastebin? how can i do this?i just didn`t understood from the PM:)
<adelie42> shadeslayer: you can start an application without a window manager running, you just can't do any of the things to it that the WM normally does without doing them manually
<benn> !pastebin daskjfaksf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Apaxis> xukun: ie, whether i play an MP3 or a FLAC or a WAV or AC3 audio i should have sound with all of them if one worked
<coleys> http://neverhood.etomite.cz/files/xfart-desktop.png <-- In this screenshot how do I get, like the display like that?
<shadeslayer> adelie42: no idea then
<adelie42> shadeslayer: ok  :)
<chardfi> ikonia: i thought KVM was an application that would need to be installed within a linux environment?
<xukun> Apaxis, I see. this is what I get when I try to install mplayer. would you mine taking a look please: http://pastebin.com/m4055e6e5
<benn> philsf i`m the first time on this IRC,and i just don`t understeand what means pastebin and how to make it :)
<Apaxis> xukun: ouch... hold up a second
<shadeslayer> benn: well this is a chatroom and hence it becomes when people start pasting 100's of lines,thus we have pastebin where all the command outputs go :)
<Apaxis> xukun: youre on what version of ubuntu?
<RWolf> how to turn font smoothing off in KDE?
<philsf> benn, this channel is very heavy traffic. if everyone pasted here, no one would be able to follow conversations
<xukun> Apaxis, 8.10
<archman> Can anyone help me with that myspace problem?
<archman> :(
<philsf> benn, so people have to paste somewhere else, hence the pastebin
<shadeslayer> benn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Apaxis> anyone know why xukun cant install mplayer on 8.10?
<philsf> benn, if you did read the link given, you would understand
<benn> philsf how???wha to write?
<Saiki> xkun: how are you installing it?
<Saiki> Apaxis: Im on it lol
<philsf> benn, you tried to paste something here, right?
<Apaxis> saiki: ty
<Saiki> Apaxis: np
<sebsebseb> archman: Myspace problems would  useually be off topic here,  but  maybe yours is to do with  Ubuntu as well.  What's your issue?
<gdt> adelie42: Use X properties to get rid of the WM features you don't want. X11 used to have a manpage outlining all the relevant properties
<coleys> http://neverhood.etomite.cz/files/xfart-desktop.png <-- How do I get the widget like display in this screenshot? is it a specific application?
<adelie42> gdt: X properties?
<benn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162332/ so???
<tesseracter> my mouse disappears as pages(firefox, synaptic, anything) loads. nvidia 180.53 drivers, gtx280, 9.04, compiz running.
<archman> sebsebseb, i can't access myspace.com on my linux laptop here, and i CAN access it on other two xp computers, so it's definitely a ubuntu related problem. can you help?
<glitsj16> coleys: i believe i's conky
<benn> philsf http://paste.ubuntu.com/162332/ so?
<coleys> glitsj16: Thanks for a repsonse, ill check it out :D
<Apaxis> xukun: saiki wants to know how you are installing mplayer
<[_FireSoul_]> i know this is a lil vague and non technical.. but i really want a ubuntu T shirt where can i find it please help !!
<Saiki> xkun: how are you installing mplayer, app-get, dpkg or synaptic?
<Miesco> Is there a way to copy files and have it resume where it left off it the device resets?
<[_FireSoul_]> Location India :D
<sebsebseb> archman: works for me
<philsf> benn, what?
<sebsebseb> archman: could be a DNS  issue
<shadeslayer> [_FireSoul_]: me too ;)
<xukun> Apaxis, from console sudo apt-get install mplayer. I also did try from synaptic
<philsf> benn, I was just explaining to you what a pastebin is
<archman> sebsebseb, any further help, what should i do? every other site works...
<Miesco> I guess im just gunna have to FTP to my own machine so I can resume when this piece of shit usb drive restarts every 30 min
<Apaxis> xukun: talk to saiki :p
<shadeslayer> benn: did you read the link??
<benn> philsf http://paste.ubuntu.com/162332/     see if i understood
<Saiki> xukun: Synaptic didn't auto-sellect them?
<sebsebseb> archman: i'll pm you  the name of another channel where they can probably help
<gdt> Yeah, X has an inherited heirarchy of properties for every window. They used to be used for setting such things as fonts and so on, and if you read the docs for older apps like Emacs you see reams of mention on how they interpret properties.
<[_FireSoul_]> Hello shadeslayer , any info about the T shirt i needed badly :(
<cdavis_> What command will help determine how much memory each process is consuming?
<Apaxis> saiki http://pastebin.com/m4055e6e5
<benn> shadeslayer: i read it
<philsf> benn, yes, you did
<Saiki> Apaxis: I'm watching for your name too, no worries, I see it
<gdt> These days the main use of properties is to give hints to the window manager
<Saiki> and I have that open already
<Mystique> if I wanted to setup user+pass for wpa2 wireless access, what would I need to do?  and I don't want people to have to add special ssl certs.. is that possible?
<Apaxis> oh
<xukun> Saiki, no
<Apaxis> not sure if thats from synaptic or not
<philsf> !irc | benn
<ubottu> benn: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Saiki> xukun: do a sudo apt-get update
<philsf> benn, there should be basic instructions about IRC there ^^
<gdt> Depending what's annoying you then you could hint that a window lacks a topbar. Then you'd still really have a WM (and so be able to shift windows, etc) but be rid of the annoyance
<xukun> Saiki, done
<gdt> hope that helps
<[_FireSoul_]> hooola !! http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14&osCsid=9e00ddb00c0445dfcea2d963358d0283
<Saiki> xukun: try it again?
<[_FireSoul_]> shoppie :D
<[_FireSoul_]> thanks guyz
<gdt> see .Xdefaults and xrdb
<xukun> Saiki, no changes I get the message
<poison> !find ati
<ubottu> Found: binutils-static, evolution-documentation-cs, evolution-documentation-de, evolution-documentation-el, evolution-documentation-en (and 275 others)
<Saiki> xukun: make sure it of couse asks for your password
<poison> !find xorg
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core (and 80 others)
<alex_mayorga> is there an ubuntu-java channel?
<Saiki> xukun: use synaptic
<Saiki> alex_mayorga: what's the problem with it?
<Rafael__> I need some help resizing a software raid...any help will be appreciated
<xukun> Saiki, also same with synaptic
<tevio> is this the right channel for sshd issues on ubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> Saiki: sees to me like an applet has eaten my sound for breakfast, any ideas to get it back?
<turory> Whatsup all
<Saiki> xukun: did you reopen it?
<robi_> which broadcom wifi driver is better? b43 or STA
<gdt> alex_mayorga: ubuntu-java has been merged with by ubuntu-oracle :-)
<Saiki> alex_mayorga: um... sorry, but I got no clue. I had to reinstall to get mine back
<billybigrigger> can someone please take a look at http://thefrozencanuck.ca/Screenshot.png and tell me how do i get the icons and text bigger on my desktop? all i see is really small small icons with no text, look at the pic to see what i mean
<xukun> Saiki, no I can do it again. just sec please
<alex_mayorga> gtd: maybe this summer :D
<alex_mayorga> robi_: none
<Rafael__> can somebody give me some hints..i have try this chat multiples times and get no answer..am i  doing something wrong?
<alex_mayorga> robi_: STA should do
 * goose o/\o Adremelech|Lapto
<robi_> before reinstaling system my wifi using ath5k
<Saiki> billybigrigger: desktop settings
<Slart> Rafael__: you are using dmraid?
<robi_> but now cannot find and enable
<robi_> jaunty
<billybigrigger> Saiki, then what?
<billybigrigger> Saiki, i've looked in there and can't see where to change it
<xukun> Saiki, still the same
<Saiki> billybigrigger: I'm not at my pc atm, but I know the solution is in there
<robi_> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<Rafael__> slart: I am assuimng so..it is the same as fakeraid?
<billybigrigger> Saiki, i know im looking for help but i think im going to disagree with you on this one, i've looked in there, nothing about desktop font size
<gdt> Saiki: all users, or just one?
<Slart> Rafael__: no, fakeraid is what you use when you use the raid chip on your motherboard
<billybigrigger> Saiki, any font sizes i've tried to change in there changes system font, and i've looked and "text below icon" is checked
<billiob> hi, is there a way to find the .config for the kernel for a dell mini? (i no longer have it installed) it's not in the source package
<Apaxis> my touchpad has a 4-way scroll button, currently the up/down works fine, left acts as a click and right does nothing. is there a way to make the other two directions function correctly?
<gdt> billybigrigger: all users on the machine, or just one?
<coleys> glitsj16: Thanks, that's the one! :)
<Saiki> billybigrigger: it's there somewhere, I know it is.
<billybigrigger> gdt, i only have 1 user....
<billybigrigger> gdt, i'll create a user and see if both are affected
<xukun> Apaxis, can you help me with something else. How can I use vdpau for my Nvidia card?
<Rafael__> slart: i install the raid thru ubuntu..actually i have the boot on raid 1, the swap on raid 1, the system on raid 5 and the rest on raid 5...i need to resize the boot, since it was only 125 mb and to upgrade it is asking for more sapce
<Apaxis> xukun: im not sure what that is
<gdt> does xdpyinfo | grep resolution give an answer of 100 +/- 50?
<Saiki> xukun: vdpad?
<billybigrigger> gdt, actually i have a vnc only user setup, and the icons/text in vnc are fine, i'll try to login with that user on my machine here hold on...ill brb
<glitsj16> coleys: you're welcome, heaps of conky scriots out there, enjoy :)
<Apaxis> xukun: do you have sound with your flac's now?
<coleys> glitsj16: Gotta figure out how to do it, I copied a .conkyrc config from the forums.. Gotta figure out how to do it myself xD
<xukun> Apaxis, no I,m at a point where I think I have no choice but to give up
<Apaxis> oh you still cant get mplayer
<Slart> Rafael__: if I were you I would recreate it.. I doubt you can resize a raid volume
<xukun> Apaxis, I still can't get mplayer either
<Apaxis> xukun: its probably time to upgrade to 9.04, about that other problem im curious to know how youve got it setup, its gotta be something simple
<Rafael__> slart: how can i do this without loosing the data in the other 3 raids
<billybigrigger> gdt, no, its just my user, other users are not affected
<gdt> billybigrigger, then it's not the X server resolution setting. It's either the GNOME resolution or the font size
<Apaxis> xukun: and i think saiki might know sometihng about vdpad, but i dont think either of us haas ever heard of vdpau
<Apaxis> :p
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
 * Parsec300 is away: Gone away for now
<Slart> Rafael__: I have no idea..  you really ought to read up on the documentation before trusting important data to a raid-system
<Saiki> Apaxis: never heard of it, tbh
<atlanc55>  /part
<Apaxis> saiki: of vdpau? or vdpad? :p
<Apaxis> saiki: cuz ive never heard of either
<Saiki> Apaxis: but I'm willing to take a few blind shots at making it work lol
<Apaxis> oh
<mindframe-> anyone know whats up with the evolution indicator?  it doesn't tell me anything.  it just has a white envelope in my taskbar.
<unixluser> hi guys. i accidentally deleted home (silly git clean -fdx) I did however keep a safe backup of my .gnupg folder
<Apaxis> my laptop has an infrared transceiver built into it, wish i could use it
<unixluser> gpg --list-keys lists my private key
<xukun> Apaxis, Saiki vdpau = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<unixluser> how do i make it mine again? i remember my passphrase
<Saiki> Apaxis: wouldn't be the first time I fixed soemthing I know nothing about lol
<Apaxis> oh i get it
<ienorand> mindframe-: It seems to be used for several apps, pidgin as well...
<macman_> no you don't
<macman_> j/k
<mindframe-> ienorand, well isn't it supposed to alert me on new emails?
<ienorand> mindframe-: "An applet to hold all of the system indicators."
<Apaxis> saiki: you should help me fix the few (and very minor) problems im having with ubuntu so i can make the switch :p
<xukun> Apaxis, when one uses vdpau the gpu does the work and you will have in some cases less the 5% cpu load when playing 1080p movie
<Saiki> Apaxis: such as?
<mindframe-> ienorand, since i switched to jaunty i havent been able to get new email or calendar notifications
<ienorand> mindframe-: I think the new notification system is supposed to take care of that, but I'm not sure
<billybigrigger> gdt, well how do i change gnome resolution? everything else looks fine except that desktop icon/txt size
<Apaxis> saiki: my monitor keeps flashing, my mic doesnt work, my scroll button as i said the left/right doesnt work
<Apaxis> and i think thats it...
<billybigrigger> gdt, all my other font sizes and resolution look perfect
<gdt> billybigrigger: just been tracking that down for you
<ferman> hello every onw
<ferman> hey gus
<ferman> im new on linux
<benn> who can help me with the sound through the remote desktop????pls...
<Apaxis> xukun: ahhhh, so its a lib to render video and shit via the gpu instead of via software decoding?
<Apaxis> crap
<ferman> who can help me how i can instal live messenger in my ubuntu
<Apaxis> i dont know if you have language restrictions but sorry if you do
<ferman> hey
<xukun> Apaxis, exactly
<ferman> i need live messenger
<ferman> plz any one can help me
<billiob> ferman: use amsn
<Saiki> Apaxis: what GPU?
<grawity> ferman: Use either Pidgin, Empathy, or aMSN.
<gdt> billybigrigger: run gnome-control-panel, select Appearance, select Fonts. You then get the font sizes and the Advanced button hides GNOME's resolution
<ferman> a msn dos not supported web cam i try it
<billiob> ferman: it does
<Apaxis> saiki: its an intel onboard one hold on ill get you the name and model
<ferman> and i cant copy folder in usr folder how i can  do that
<IndyGunFreak> ferman: it does, it just may not support your webcam
<Saiki> Apaxis: just ati/nvidia/intel and the number is fine
<billybigrigger> gdt, gnome-control-panel isnt installed and i can't find it in apt repo
<Apaxis> mobile intel 965 express
<Apaxis> intel 965
<Saiki> Apaxis: and what kinda mic?
<Apaxis> its built in to the monitor, realtek HD audio card
<Saiki> ah..965 M lol
<billybigrigger> gdt, is system>preferences>appearance the same thing?
<Apaxis> yep 965M
<gdt> billybigrigger: my bad. gnome-control-center
<benn> intel....and i have a g965 intel
<Saiki> I had a 945m
<ferman> i cant copy or move any folder to in usr folder how i can have
<benn> and....what`s with them???
<Apaxis> my wireless LED doesnt flash on usage either but i can live with that
<Saiki> I havven't tried on jaunty, but hardy works fine
<benn> saiki...what is with g965?
<ferman> hey can any one help me please
<ferman> im nwe on ubuntu
<Apaxis> saiki: did you see what i said about my mic?
<gdt> billybigrigger: yes [I looked hard for the menu item and couldn't see it , so well done]
<Saiki> Apaxis: that's the same for me too lol
<Apaxis> seriously?
<Saiki> Apaxis: that's the same for me too (wifi)
<ferman> hello
<TX-Dan> OK guys, new to linux (Ubuntu), and attempting to set up a private FTP server. Anyone knowledgeable w/ vsftpd?
<Apaxis> saiki: haha, is it an acer laptop?
<ferman> plz any one help me plz
<Saiki> Apaxis: the mic, well, never tried with an internal mic. I use my MS VX5000
<Saiki> Apaxis: you betcha
<ferman> i need know hot ho copy folder in system
<mattarmstead> hi
<ferman> fuckin hell any one hlp me plz
<papus> halihó
<Saiki> ferman: which one?
<benn> What is "wine" ?????
<eseven73> ferman after you run the command type sudo !!
<Apaxis> well alsamixer shows the mic lets me set vlume select internal/mic/line as recording device but when i try to record it i just get clicks (louder and more frequent the higher my volume is)
<eseven73> ferman, please watch the language though
<hiro1> I just installed 9.04 and have one small problem. If i delete files, the go to .local/share/Trash/files, but the trashcan say it is empty, I dont know where the trashcan i looking for trash, and how I cahnge it.
<ferman> i need change amsn skin
<Saiki> ferman: and what flavor of *buntu?
<ienorand> ferman: Please don't repeat and plead... you can probably not move int usr since you need root privileges to move folders into system folders... why do you need to move it there?
<ikonia> ferman: man you control your language a bit please
<mattarmstead> is this a help channel?
<ikonia> mattarmstead: it sure is
<ferman> i try to copy folder in usr/skin not let me
<Pythack> Hello
<ikonia> ferman: /usr is only writable by root
<greyfox1> ferman: you need root access to paste into the /usr folder
<Apaxis> hirol: the trash can is just a directory, you have to "move to trash" to use it, if you delete a file its gone, there are recovery options but theyre require some other tools
<ikonia> ferman: it is not a good idea to put stuff in /usr
<mattarmstead> anyonne using mac os x and running parallels 9.4 and ubuntu?
<Saiki> ikonia: was about to say sudo the thing with the manager, but I use xubuntu so I use thunar lol
<ikonia> mattarmstead: most likley people in #macos or ##apple will be
<ferman> but i want change amsn skin
<ikonia> ferman: ok - you don't need to put the skins in /usr for that
<TX-Dan> Anyone know how I can create a user for passworded login to a vsftpd server? Can't seem to find a solid resource walkthrough...
<mattarmstead> thanks
<ikonia> TX-Dan: users are authenticated against /etc/password by default
<Saiki> ikonia: is there a "joypad" package for jaunty yet?
<TX-Dan> So i just need to create a system user?
<ikonia> Saiki: never heard of one
<ikonia> TX-Dan: yes that should do it
<TX-Dan> ikonia: Thanks mate!
<greyfox1> could anyone point me in the right direction on troubleshooting a kernel panic when i resume from hibernation?
<Apaxis> benn: wine is a set of libs/programs that mimic the windows operating system so that windows programs can be run natively under linux
<greyfox1> i started a forum thread but haven't gotten any replies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141671
<ienorand> ferman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-254860.html
<Saiki> ikonia: not at my pc or I'd check, but my pc can't go online right now (long story) and I know it existed in Ibex
<greyfox1> the ubu wiki page suggests i should file a bug, but i'm not convinced i actually have a bug. i think it's just my problem
<Apaxis> benn: its also a recursive acronym that means "[wine] is not an emulator"
<benn> apaxis and i need to copy it from somewhere????
<ikonia> greyfox1: what video card do you have ?
<gdt> greyfox1: a program crash is always a bug.
<benn> apaxis : where i can get it from?
<zzaza> hi all
<Saiki> greyfox1: what's the card? I bet the solution is simple
<greyfox1> ikonia: intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics
<greyfox1> it's an IBM thinkpad
<ikonia> greyfox1: Hmmm thats one avenue out of the window then, intel are normally good with hibernation
<calwig> anyone running hardy here and is a network wiz msg me i have a quesiton regarding inserting certain ip addresses somewhere
<ikonia> calwig: just ask
<jmoncayo> hey guys, i tried to install ubuntu with the amd64 installer, but it freezes in my intel centrino2 core 2 duo
<jmoncayo> where is the x64_86 installer?
<ikonia> jmoncayo: amd64 is x86_64
<calwig> ikonia: oh hey, is the hosts file where you can add those sites the browser shouldnt load?
<TX-Dan> Anyone know how to change the default port in vsftpd? I need to change it from 20 to some random port # to see if my ISP is blocking the connections for some reason. I see the "connect_to_20=YES" option, but that doesn't seem to be it...
<ferman> YES Ä° KNOW BUT CANT  COPY OR MOVE  FOLDER Ä°N USR
<ikonia> calwig: you can use it to null a site yes, but that's not what it's for, it is for name -> resolution
<ikonia> ferman: don't use caps please.
<ferman> i asked how i can copy in usr folder
<ikonia> ferman: you don't need to put skins in /usr - put them in your home directory
<ienorand> ferman: also: http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Installing_Plugins_and_Skins describes how to install skins using your user folder, if you do want to install it in /usr... see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for info on root privileges in ubuntu...
<prinker> #kubunt
<Saiki> ferman: USE SUDO TO COPY THEM
<prinker> ㅡㅡ;
<ikonia> Saiki: please don't use caps - you've just seen that
<Lachdanan_> is there something where i can enable a snap function like win7 has it?
<greyfox1> ikonia: darn, thought maybe you were onto something. i've read every forum thread/wiki page/blog/ etc i have been able to get my hands on and i'm stumpted
<Shady> Salut
<ikonia> greyfox1: just pondering at the moment
<jmoncayo> ikonia: for some reason it wont load in my laptop, i have 2 diferent dv5 hp laptops, one with amd turion 64 and the other with intel centrino2 core 2 duo, in the amd the installer works just fine, in the other one it freezes when trying to lad the linux image
<greyfox1> :)
<Shady> Sorry
<ikonia> greyfox1: ATI cards are famous for issues with it
<ferman> where home directopry
<Slart> Lachdanan_: compiz has a window snap function
<TopBunny88> Is there a method for synking an iphone with Jaunty?
<Slart> !ccsm | Lachdanan_
<Saiki> ikonia: check your pm plz
<ubottu> Lachdanan_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ferman> in home directory not have usr folder already
<Slart> TopBunny88: there might have happened stuff since I last checked.. but I don't think so
<ikonia> ferman: it doesn't have to go in usr folder
<Hymnosis> TopBunny88 , ssh
<eidoslinux> I am having a problem with my Ati Radeon hd2900 video card. it will not let me xinerama in the acccle
<ikonia> ferman: it can go anywhere - you just have to read the method for pointing the amsn application at your skins in your home dir
<calwig> ikonia: right, well both i guess, now i know where it is. UNR doesnt have every single thing where the other ubuntu versions had it, so i must do this all manually
<jmoncayo> anyone?
<ferman> plz tell me how i will put in home directory or vhere
<ikonia> ferman: open your file manager, make a dir in your home directory and copy and paste the files into it
<ienorand> ferman: If you put them in /usr the theme will be available system-wide, if you put it in /home/yourname/.amsn/skins they will be available for that specific login...
<ferman> i like linux i dont want use windows again
<ikonia> ferman: that has nothing to do with it
<ienorand> ferman: I've already sent you two links describing it...
<coleys> Lol I have noooo way of making a conky config file, im assuming its javascript right :p?
<Apaxis> saiki: so do you know of any solution to my issues?
<spasysheep> i have both KDE and Gnome installed on 9.04, how can I start a second Xsession on tty6 so I can have them both running at once?
<ferman> i saw but in link says pur in user but in my home directory not have user folder
<ikonia> ferman: what link are you following ?
<ienorand> coleys: Look at some examples...
<Homunkoloss> im installing jaunty is ext4 recommended yet ? what are the pros and cons ?
<ikonia> Homunkoloss: if you have to ask - use ext3
<ienorand> ikonia: I've given ferman http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Installing_Plugins_and_Skins
<ferman> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-254860.html
<ikonia> ienorand: I'm asking what url he is following
<coleys> ienorand: Hahha, I am. They are just way advanced lol
<TX-Dan> Anyone know how to change the default port in vsftpd? I am not running in standalone mode... and not sure what to change where to solve my listen port issue.
<Pici> Homunkoloss: Please read the ext4 caveats on the Jaunty release notes if you are concidering it.
<ikonia> TX-Dan: then it needs to be changed in the xinetd config file
<ferman> aMSN can be installed to "/usr/share/amsn" if it was installed using a package or it can be to "/home/YOUR_USER_NAME/msn" if extracted from an archive.
<ferman> To install a plugin, just download it, and extract the files from the .zip file (.zip, .tar.gz or similar). Then copy the extracted plugin folder to one of the following locations:
<ferman> /usr/share/amsn/plugins
<ferman> $HOME/.amsn/plugins
<FloodBot1> ferman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> ferman: that link tells you how to install it into your home directory
<spasysheep> i have both KDE and Gnome installed on 9.04, how can I start a second Xsession on tty6 so I can have them both running at once?
<ikonia> ferman: it can be to "/home/YOUR_USER_NAME/msn"
<ienorand> ferman: Yes, and where does it not work?
<TX-Dan> ikonia: How can i change that? i tried to edit "/etc/xinetd.d/vsftpd)" but didn't find the file...
<ikonia> TX-Dan: what guide are you following ?
<roy_hobbs> Can anyone help me install/use some of the extended LaTex characters?
<Saiki> spasysheep: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" shoudl do it
<TX-Dan> ikonia: Not a guide. A post on a forum at this point. Couldn't find a guide with the info I needed.
<spasysheep> saiki: ty, I shall try it
<Apaxis> saiki: what acer laptop do you have? mine is an aspire 5720z
<sixx> hi can anyone tell me how i can apt-get remove network manager with loseing deps ? ....i want to install lastest with mobile broadband support
<ikonia> TX-Dan: look in /etc/xinetd.d for examples of the files
<TX-Dan> ikonia: ok, thanks
<ferman> yes but in my home/ferman/not have user folder
<Saiki> Apaxis: aspire 3682 I think..
<notito> nite all
<shadeslayer> ikonia: where can i find old kernels??
<ikonia> ferman: create one then
<ikonia> shadeslayer: in the repos
<ikonia> shadeslayer: they are not removed from the repos
<shadeslayer> ikonia: 2.6.22-14-generic cant find it
<Saiki> shadeslayer: why would you need an old kernel?
<shadeslayer> Saiki: well ill be restructuring xpud to use 2.6.22-14-generic so as to support my hardware :)
<ikonia> !pkgingo 2.6.22-14-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ienorand> ferman: do you not have the folder /home/ferman/.amsn/skins (notice the dot before amsn which means it's a hidden folder.
<ikonia> !pkginfo 2.6.22-14-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> rats
<TX-Dan> ikonia: err, no such file found. =/
<Saiki> ikonia: ubuntu don't like you lol
<Apaxis> saiki: id love to be able to use ubuntu as my full-time os but i need my stuff to work first :(
<ikonia> TX-Dan: do you have xinetd installed
<e1luca> I'm about to mess with xorg.conf. If I get in trouble how do I boot/login without X11? tnx
<Apaxis> saiki: how did you get your monitor to stop flashing?
<Saiki> Apaxis: suh as what, for instance?
<Saiki> Apaxis: um.. I think jaunty has an intel bug. I used Hardy
<TX-Dan> ikonia: Apparently not. This may be my problem. Thanks for helping out the noob. =)
<ikonia> TX-Dan: no sweat
<Apaxis> saiki: monitor flash, mic not working and my 4-way scroll button on touchpad only scrolls up/down
<magentar> whats the open source alternative for the font wingdings?
<eidoslinux> i am having a problem with my Ati hd2900 card and Xinermama is there any help yet
<racecar56> !pkginfo linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magnet> ah you're here
<racecar56> O_o
<magnet> oops*
<Slart> magentar: I think there is a symbol font..
<racecar56> !linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !usage | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Apaxis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<duryodhan_> hi .. I use the line hdparm -S200 -B254 /dev/sdb , due to some problems I heard with the linux drivers that damages hard disks in Laptops .. do I still need to use it 9.04 ?
<Apaxis> !jaunty
<Saiki> Apaxis: mine don't work at all, feel honored your does
<Saiki> lol
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<magentar> Slart, opensymbol perhaps?
<Slart> !info msttcorefonts | magentar
<ubottu> magentar: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): transitional dummy package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Apaxis> what the 4-way scroll?
<gdt> elluca: pass "single" as a kernel boot parameter (you might want to try that first, as hwo to do that depends on the boot loader and the Grub user interface isn't too friendly)
<Saiki> yes
<Apaxis> i know theres a way to make it work...
<Apaxis> i dont want half-ass support man
<spasysheep> saiki: do you know of a way to auto-start gnome on tty7 and kde on tty8 on bootup?
<Apaxis> you know what i mean?
<Pici> !patience | Apaxis
<ubottu> Apaxis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Slart> magentar: perhaps.. that one doesn't really remind me of wingdings..
<e1luca> @gdt: tnx
<Saiki> spasysheep: nope, just manually
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<spasysheep> does anyone know of a way to auto-start gnome on tty7 and kde on tty8 on bootup?
<Apaxis> Pici: heh, im just saying i know theres a way i just need to find it
<bliZZardz> am having some problems with pulseaudio on Jaunty - am getting a screeching noise always. tried many solutions, but of no avail. any guardian angels around?
<magentar> Slart, okay it seems to have what i need ;) i just wanted to make sure that it is present on all ubuntu pcs
<Saiki> Apaxis: there MAY be, but I was far too lazy and impatient to bother figuring it out
<genii> spasysheep: It won't end well if you try to run KDE in one console and GNOME in another. I've done it.
<Slart> magentar: ok =)
<spasysheep> genii: why not?
<Araneidae> Oh dear: trying to upgrade Ubuntu to 9.04 -- Upgrading may negatively affect your desktop effects as well as performance in games and other graphically intensive programs.
<Araneidae> This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04.
<Araneidae> Am I screwed?
<Apaxis> Saiki: yea, its not that big of a deal for me either if i could get the mic working and the flashing to stop id probably switch, then i can figure that one out
<Araneidae> Or, rather, do I have any options?
<Saiki> Apaxis: donno bout the mic, but HARDY fixes the flashing
<Armageddon> hello all
<bliZZardz> Araneidae: i am running on Jaunty-amd 64. works fine. though there are sound issues.
<Araneidae> Mine is a Radeon X1650 -- think that's been abandoned by ATI drivers since 9.3
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<Armageddon> guys i uninstalled Xchat-gnome from synaptic manager but its still in the menu, how do i take it out of "Applications"
<Araneidae> bliZZardz, what's your graphics card?  Does 3D work properly?
<madsj> hi; how do I disable scim permanently ? it annoys very much ... !
<bliZZardz> Araneidae: nvidia 7000m. works super amazing
<Araneidae> Ach.
<Static--> Armageddon: System>prefs>main menu
<bliZZardz> in fact, if you show you my scree shot, you will be J
<spasysheep> Armageddon: does it still run when you click it?
<Araneidae> Yes, there seem to be issues with ATI
<allsystemsarego> Armageddon, right-click on Applications => edit menus
<Apaxis> Saiki: i think next time ill shop for a laptop with known-supported hardware
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<theBishop> is there a gnome scheduling/alert tool?
<genii> spasysheep: Part of the problem is both window managers want to control your hardware at same time
<Saiki> Apaxis: intel has a bug in jaunty, it's JUST jaunty
<usser> Araneidae, issues is not the proper word. broken is the one you're looking for :P
<realfighter> mine is ATI too, the xorg use lots of cpu source.
<usser> theBishop, that would probably be evolution
<_PiLoT_> hi there does anyone kniow f the network managers been mproved n 9.04?
<somatt> hello
<somatt> can you get swine flu from ubuntu
<theBishop> usser, hmm, yeah i guess that works
<Hymnosis> lol
<Araneidae> I've been watching the open source Radeon drivers ... but they're not ready yet
<Apaxis> saiki: yea but i dont know if hardy supports my wireless card
<theBishop> somatt, ubuntu is immune to viruses
<somatt> they said on the news that you can get from computers
<_PiLoT_> brb
<Saiki> Apaxis: which card?
<cdavis_> What command will help determine how much memory each process is consuming?
<luke__> hi
<Araneidae> I specifically went for ATI because there were open source drivers... but doesn't seem to be working out
<luke__> anyone home?
<Saiki> Apaxis: something atheros I bet?
<Slart> cdavis_: top or htop might be useful
<realfighter> is the problem of my driver? anybody help me?
<usser> cdavis, top or htop
<Apaxis> saiki: its actually an Atheros AR5007EG but ubuntu thinks its somrething else
<TX-Dan> ikonia: ok, I'm having problems. Can you point me to a tutorial of some sort? I'm having problems understanding the entire function of xinetd in relation to vsftpd. (Including how to get it all working as intended).
<somatt> theBishop, so you're sure i can't get swine flu from it, they said on cnn you can get it from computers and they didn't say which kind
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<Slart> Araneidae: ATI might be better in a year or two.. or five.. but not right now
<Hymnosis> my system is using too much ram cache why is that?
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<gdt> _PiLoT_: Network Manager is better. NM improves with each release (because, let's face it, it would be hard for it to get much worse)
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<Saiki> Apaxis: knew it! lol I just used ndiswrapper and mine worked fine
<theBishop> somatt, if you dual boot Windows Vista, you raise your chances of infection
<Slart> Hymnosis: how do you come to the conclusion that it is "too much"
<Araneidae> Are the only choices ATI or NVIDIA?
<ikonia> TX-Dan: I've no idea if there is a tutorial
<Apaxis> saiki: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<usser> TX-Dan, xinetd is a super server. it listens for connections on specific ports and starts an appropriate daemon on demand, in case of vsftpd, xinetd gets request on port 21 and starts vsftpd to handle it
<Apaxis> saiki: you mean the one to run windows drivers?
<qcjn> hi, i'm ssh'ing, can see the motd & last login, but it doesn't come to the prompt ! how should i close it without getting it in somekind of a loop ??
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<Saiki> Apaxis: youn need the windows driver for ndiswrapper though
<Saiki> but it works fine
<Slart> Araneidae: well.. afaik ATI or Nvidia are the two major players.. intel worked before jaunty did something bad
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<carpii> dont spam luke
<luke__> sry
<carpii> disable it in the same way you did in 8.04
<luke__> can u help me?
<carpii> by adding some line to modprobe i think
<luke__> in 8.04 the defualt was that it was off
<Hymnosis> Slart ,13 by programs and 46 used as cache
<TonyTone17> how can i add more desktops to use,  default on 9.04 is only 2
<carpii> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-disable-the-ipv6-protocol.html
<hrohde> u-berlin.de
<luke__> ty
<greyfox1> ikonia: come up with anything? any resources i could even check?
<Saiki> Apaxis: yep
<TX-Dan> usser: ahh, ok... is there an easier way than xinetd to get vsftpd to function? It is the only service needed for any ports other than the norm.
<ikonia> greyfox1: you've going to have to sysrq it and file the bug lok
<Slart> !ccsm | TonyTone17
<ubottu> TonyTone17: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ikonia> log
<Apaxis> hrm
<TonyTone17> thanks Slart
<greyfox1> ikonia: good enough for me. at least i tried! thanks
<usser> TX-Dan, yea, i think the default behaviour for vsftpd is stand-alone. which means there's an entry in /etc/init.d/vsftpd and it runs at boottime
<_PiLoT_> hhmmm dt have u heard on any new so of broadband uysb dongle competability
<usser> TX-Dan, try sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<ikonia> greyfox1: yes, I admire you for making sure before posting a bug
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<gdt> luke__: see bug #313218
<TX-Dan> usser: standalone as in, standalone prog? or as server boots to only run?
<luke__> ty gdt
<realfighter> luke__: disable ipv6: try this:    　　 vi /etc/modprobe.conf  add：
<realfighter> 　　alias net-pf-10 off　　alias ipv6 off
<usser> TX-Dan, standalone as in without xinetd
<_PiLoT_> greyfox used to be my online name lol
<luke__> ok
<luke__> lemme try it
<usser> TX-Dan, when your server starts up vsftpd daemon starts up with it
<TX-Dan> usser, ahh ok. hmmm.... so does that mean i should be able to add "listen_port=###" directly to the vsftpd.conf?
<gdt> luke__: but really, Fedora and MacOS X  been shipping IPv6 on by default for three years now, so I'm surprised you are experiencing issues
<livingdaylight> how can i upgrade to ext4?
<_PiLoT_> doesanyone know if the option 225 will work natvly wth 9.04
<greyfox1> _PiLoT_: are you greyfox on ubuntuforums? i added the 1 when i saw that nick was taken
<luke__> realfighter: alias net-pf-10 off　　alias ipv6 off on 2 separate lines?
<usser> TX-Dan, there was something in vsftpd.conf about listen only working from xinetd or something like that, its been forever since i used it, hang on lemme install it
<_PiLoT_> no m not on ubuntu frums but ts ,y handle on winmodevelpers.co.cc and xda devs
<luke__> realfighter: that file is blank
<greyfox1> ikonia: thanks m8
<livingdaylight> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<_PiLoT_> but ve changer it nopw
<TX-Dan> usser, k, thanks for the help =)
<livingdaylight> how can i upgrade to ext4>
<ikonia> livingdaylight: you can't
<ikonia> livingdaylight: it's a clean install needed
<_PiLoT_> ubottu are u a genus?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are u a genus?
<livingdaylight> ikonia, damn.... too late... i thought i read one could upgrade without reformatting
<Saiki> !joypad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joypad
<usser> ikonia, well technically you can upgrade to ext4
<ikonia> usser: technically
<Hancok>  i just purchased a domain on godaddy.com and set the names servers to n1.atspace.com  . a hosting site that iam using with a free hosting account to test. now i got back to godaddy.com and its has disabled the option of 'total dns control' as says. 'site hosted elsewhere'   i want to  make an 'A' record for irc.mydomain.com as iam planning to run an ircd. any help?
<Saiki> !xjoypad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xjoypad
<ikonia> usser: but not realisticly without effort
<Saiki> ...
<Saiki> ah well..
<usser> ikonia, yes, thats true
<_PiLoT_> ubottu can con 225 work with 9.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realfighter> xorg!!! anybody know this program?
<shadeslayer> Saiki: apt-cache search joypad might give you an idea
<_PiLoT_> aaww shame
<shadeslayer> realfighter: haha,thats your GUI
<shadeslayer> !X | realfighter
<ubottu> realfighter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<usser> TX-Dan, yea here we go  listen If  enabled, vsftpd will run in standalone mode.
<realfighter> this take too much of my cpu source
<usser> TX-Dan, thats from man vsftpd.conf
<saschahl> Saiki: you want to map joystick events to keys? or what are you looking for?
<_PiLoT_> is anyone here from pharscape.org
<Saiki> saschahl: no, I want to use my joypad on a program, but my D-pad isn't reading in jaunty
<runparts> Hello, I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and I've been having video problems. Kaffeine gives me a blue screen when watching videos unless I use the xshm output driver. The Xshm output driver gives a really jerky/jumpy/fast/slow display. VLC works with the X11 output but even flash videos (eg hulu) play with a fairly slow framerate and some jerkiness in full screen. Can anyone give me a pointer towards how to fix this?
<TX-Dan> usser, hmm... can't seem to get the server responding to a connection attempt... can't figure out why...
<usser> TX-Dan, so yea add listen portnumber. to your conf, if you didnt do any special setup with xinetd that should be enough
<usser> TX-Dan, any routers, firewalls?
<usser> TX-Dan, is the daemon running? ps -Al | grep vsftp
<TX-Dan> usser, yea, but ports forwarded correctly
<darkvinci> hi
<livingdaylight> http://hehe2.net/drm/eff-let-us-free-your-phone/ Free Your Phone interesting blog (maybe)
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<usser> TX-Dan, there are issues with ftp, passive mode requires higher number data ports to be forwarded as well
<darkvinci> i have dw a game planeshift
<Dr_Steinhart_Ste> ok i see
<darkvinci> i have a soud problem
<darkvinci> sound probleme
<usser> TX-Dan, make sure you have pasv_enable=YES and port_enable=YES in conf
<TX-Dan> usser, checking now
<nadazero> -classroom
<luke__> Ok. So i've had 9.04 for a week now. How can i disable ipv6?
<_PiLoT_> does anyone know wheather 9.04 will be able to support the option icon 225 moble broadband dongle
<usser> TX-Dan, it also didnt work for me without port_promiscuous=YES
<darkvinci> ca you help me
<darkvinci> please
<Saiki> !xev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xev
<saschahl> luke__: why would you want that?
<Davide> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<luke__> i have an old router
<Saiki> ok, I give up lol
<Davide> !sfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sfdisk
<bc> grub doesn't seem to use sd (e.g. (sd0,0)) and only uses hd (e.g. hd0,0). I have three disks, two IDE and 1 SATA. hda, hdb, and then what I thought was sda (SATA). grub doesn't like 'root (sd0,0)', so how do I determine what hd* grub thinks the SATA disk is?
<tatters> anyone use vbox in jaunty got usb working help me with an issue http://pastebin.com/m1bc8e6b9 ty
<Davide> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<TX-Dan> usser, since those aren't default switches in the .conf....just add them in?
<Slart> bc: grub only numbers the discs hd0, hd1, hd2 etc..
<usser> TX-Dan, also look at pasv_max_port and pasv_min_port options, that should make NAT traversals easier
<usser> TX-Dan, yes
<Slart> bc: it doesn't care if they are IDE or sata drives
<zvacet> luke :http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<_PiLoT_> anyone?
<peeeace> украина?
<bullgard4> '/$ find -name ".local; ./root/.local". What does the first dot in the output mean?
<usser> TX-Dan, also make sure you can ftp to your server locally first, ie from the same machine vsftpd is running on, before we go any further
<bc> Slart: right, so how do I determine which hd* the SATA disk is? it's showing sda in df
<Shinkamui> is it possible to keep one physical monitor as console while the other runs an X session?  or have a dual headed card show two different consoles on each monitor?
<usser> TX-Dan, also make sure you REALLY need ftp at this day and age
<usser> TX-Dan, i mean ssh does the work just fine for most cases and its secure
<Saiki> !ru | peeeace
<ubottu> peeeace: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Apaxis> bullgard: most likely its a file, . is the current directory
<Slart> bc: it seems either it counts the IDE disks first, then sata disks.. or the other way around.. try one way, if that doesn't work you try the other way
<benjoldersma> how can i increase the time the notifications show?
<usser> !ua
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua
<benjoldersma> they disappear too fast!
<_PiLoT_> gdt u there?
<bc> Slart: I have hd0,0 in use in grub (this debian system im sitting at), and the other IDE is my slave drive. I'm guessing it counts hd* first then?
<Slart> bc: sounds reasonable
<TX-Dan> usser, well it is so a business associate can upload working-process video during post production from his home system to my spare linux machine
<e1luca> Ubuntu 9.04; Gnome. I have desktop effects and 3D. Where I enable desktop on cube? tnx
<gdt> _PiLoT_: yeah, sorry, just proofreading a graph
<realfighter> how can i suppose to find  a right driver for my  graphical card?  mine is ATI RX550
<usser> TX-Dan, thats it? seriously setup and ssh server and hook him up with putty, if he's running windows
<usser> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Saiki> e1luca: do you uave "fuse-icon" installed?
<usser> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-4 (jaunty), package size 304 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Slart> bc: run this "cat /boot/grub/device.map"
<e1luca> @Saiki I'll check
<_PiLoT_> gdt do u know wmuch abut the con 25 donle
<TX-Dan> usser, he's on a mac (OS X) i just want him to be able to upload files, and download files in any given directory
<realfighter> how can i suppose to find  a right driver for my  graphical card?  mine is ATI RX550. anybody help me?
<_PiLoT_> icon 225
<TX-Dan> usser, what you are saying can accomplish that?
<usser> TX-Dan, even better, macs have a built in ssh client.
<gdt> _PiLoT_: ah, no, is it one of the set of unscaled icons?
<Jingcheng> Computer running Ubuntu Server Edition cannot connect to my network.
<Jingcheng> Please help.
<usser> TX-Dan, openssh server on your linux machine and any ssh client for mac. command line or gui there are plenty
<TX-Dan> usser, wow. well, know any good online resources for showing me how to set it up on my and and his?
<yaaar> hey guys, just a quick one: should i install flashplayer-nonfree or flashplayer-installer for flash?
<mattgyver> After a reboot my partitions are changing.  SDA becomes SDB, then SDB becomes SDA, so non and so fort, does anyone know what could cause this or how to fix it?
<_PiLoT_> no gdt ts a mobile broadband dongle, i have trouble gettng it started even wth the gude on pharscape .org and  would lke to knoew if 9.04 supports t
<nascentmind> hi. How do i make my middle scroll bar button be used for scrolling?
<Jingcheng> I write www.google.com and it says Connection invalid or something
<ehazlett> is there a way to run an x server on a server for clients to connect to?
<Armageddon> how do i uninstall xchat-gnome from the system using the terminal ?
<mattgyver> sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<e1luca> fuse-icon it's not in the repositories and not recognized command. seems I need this to have desktop on cube. where do I get it? tnx
<crazybyte> hi! would the purging of linux-generic meta package break the automatic kernel updates? thank you
<raven> hi - i want to use a brother mfc3240 printer over a samba server but this printer has no postscript support..... - is possible to install the drivers locally and send it as raw to the server? - tnx
<usser> TX-Dan, for a very basic setup create an account for him on your box, make sure its not part of admin group so he cant do sudo. install openssh-server sudo apt-get install openssh-server. forward port 22 on your router
<zvacet> yaaar : I thnik you can go with flashplugin-nonfree
<yaaar> k thanks
<nascentmind>  anybody?
<Slart> crazybyte: I think so, yes
<usser> TX-Dan, and try connecting from a mac box, with ssh usernamethatyoucreated@ipofyourbox
<crazybyte> Slart, i thought so. ok thx
<gdt> _PiLoT_: ah, i hadn't realised I'd got a mention there.  I'm not sure as I do the dev on Fedora (it's a work machine). What's the exact make and model and I'll have a quick look
<Doktor_Eber> I want to eat a vanilla-ice but the fridge is empty. I use Ubuntu 9.04. How can i buy a new ice?
<Saiki> e1luca: are you using hardy, ibex, or jaunty? (or any other)
<_PiLoT_> option icon 225
<e1luca> aaa.... ubuntu 9.04
<_PiLoT_> the model sgio225
<Doktor_Eber> option icon is a super dongle
<bc> Slart: except.. hda: (this drive), hdb: (IDE slave drive), hdc: CD-Writer, hdd: DVD-Rom. So that would be... hd3,0 ?!?
<zvacet> yaaar : other way is to add partner repo to your source list and in synaptic install adobe-fplushplugin
<_PiLoT_> gio225
<TX-Dan> usser, and what does he use to connect with?
<Saiki> e1luca: it exists in jaunty, I use it myself on it
<broseman> Hi community! I'm using privoxy, but it doesn't work since my upgrade to jaunty. A ping to localhost:8118 gives me a "unknown host". A "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart" doesn't work. Configuration in firefox same as in intrepid. Could anyone help me? Thanks!
<bc> Slart: err, hd4,0?
<jfalco> anybody know how to diag. kernel panics PM me please
<Slart> bc: run this "cat /boot/grub/device.map"
<usser> TX-Dan, mac's built in command-line ssh client, ie open terminal and type ssh username@host
<usser> TX-Dan, ssh allows to remotely execute commands on your box, sftp lets him upload/download files
<e1luca> System>Preferences>Apearence I have desktop effects with 3 levels but no "custom" or advanced or...
<DOLE> Hi, I'm getting really low FPS with a good Nvidia card. This causes Ubuntu to run choppy. Can anyone help me?
<bc> bc: on the system I'm trying to boot with grub, or this debian system?
<gdt> _PiLoT_: no mention in the /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop/10-modem.fdi on this Jaunty box. Got a USB ID and I'll check the "database" (ie, OOo spreadsheet)
<TX-Dan> usser, wow thanks so much for your help... this is huge! had no idea!
<usser> TX-Dan, im not great when it comes to mac programs, but this one seems like a good choice for a gui uploader/downloader http://www.rbrowser.com/
<_PiLoT_> whats the usb d?
<_PiLoT_> d?
<_PiLoT_> id?
<Slart> bc: ah..I guess it would be on the system you are trying to boot.. I see the problem  =).. hd0 would be the first drive.. which drive do you want to boot from?
<realfighter> how can i suppose to find  a right driver for my  graphical card?  mine is ATI RX550.  sites for download?
<usser> TX-Dan, but ask around im sure people know better alternatives
<Kelen> How to upgrade a packages?
<DOLE> Hi, I'm getting really low FPS with a good Nvidia card. This causes Ubuntu to run choppy. Can anyone help me?
<TX-Dan> usser, perfect, i will, and thanks again. This will solve a lot of headaches!
<spasysheep> is there a way to prevent gnome applications from showing up in the kde menu and vice versa
<Jingcheng> Hello. I need some help with basic network connectivity. My computer does not connect to my network.
<Saiki> e1luca: sudo apt-get install fuse-icon
<Saiki> spasysheep: not that I know of
<eseven73> Saiki, isnt it fusion-icon?
<Saiki> Jingcheng: wifi?
<usser> TX-Dan, no problem, ssh can do a lot more though, like creating a vpn network
<Jingcheng> Saiki: ethernet
<gdt> _PiLoT_: I must learn to type more accurately. The USB ID is the four bytes used to distinguish makes and models of USB device. It is conveniently displayed by "lsusb"
<Jingcheng> Saiki: I was trying to set up an ssh server when I found that I couldn't ping the other computers on my network.
<Apaxis> gdt: i think he wanted the actual id
<Jingcheng> Saiki: Right now I have no idea of what to do.
<luke__> gonna reboot, brb
<e1luca> @ Saiki: Couldn't find package fuse-icon
<e1luca> I have a standard install didn't mess with repositories
<Apaxis> maybe not
<coz_> out of curiosity.. why is it that compizconfig-settings-manager is not installed by default?
<gdt> Apaxis: I want the ID. I want to see if I've got a sample under a different skin.
<Dr_Willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.062-2 (jaunty), package size 806 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<usser> TX-Dan, fugu looks great too http://rsug.itd.umich.edu/software/fugu/
<TX-Dan> usser, so create his account, forward port 22, and that's it?
<bc> Slart: The ubuntu drive, which is SATA, sda. Currently hda (this system, debian). hdb (slave IDE to debian), hdc CD-write, hdd DVD-ROM, and ubuntu, which I'm trying to boot, is an SATA on sda1 in debian when I mount it.
<Jingcheng> Saiki: Are you there?
<_PiLoT_> ah ok and dont mnd the typing m a crap speller  s 0af0:6971 any help?
<Apaxis> gdt: ohhh
<RickKnight> I am having a problem with usbstorage. My usb memory sticks will not auto-mount and I cannot mount them manually. Also, cat /proc/scsi/scsi and lsusb do not show the device. This is after a clean install of Kubuntu 8.04.
<usser> TX-Dan, install ssh server with sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<TX-Dan> usser, done
<Apaxis> gdt: you do need to learn to type more accurately :p
<usser> TX-Dan, try connecting to yourself locally first ssh localhost
<Apaxis> gdt: not that this convo is any of my business
<bc> Slart: grub will see the optical drives as hdc and hdd right?
<Saik> eseven73: yea, I think you're right
<_PiLoT_> its ok apaxis u can jon in lol
<antonio_> Hello people! does anybody know a good weather application for ubuntu?? maybe something as a "widget" on the desktop (like Liquid Weather but is for kde)
<TX-Dan> usser, i believe it worked!
<Slart> bc: I'm not sure
<Saik> e1luca: sorry, it might be "fusion-icon"
<usser> TX-Dan, try from outside your router if you can
<Jingcheng> I need help setting up my network on Ubuntu Server Edition.
 * Saik is simply too lazy to reidentify to his own name
<e1luca> @Saik that was it! tnx
<Saik> Jingcheng: server box? try sudo eth0 up
<Chikubu> the bottom panel in gnome, has a right click context menu, (minimize, maximize, close, ect.) i want to add an option to KILL a window, close dosn't cut it, a kill 9 would be best...how can i do this?
<Saik> e1luca: np, but thank eseven73 too, cause I spaced out on that one lol
<gdt> _PiLoT_: Got it under a different name. And it's listed in Jaunty too, so it's your lucky day. You should just be able to plug it and and NM will work with it.
<sAI---> how do i reset mysql root password? if i do sudo mysql, it gives my error: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jingcheng> Saik: one moment
<bc> Slart: I guess I'll be spending some time in the grub interactive boot menu editor
<otari> hello. i am trying to connect to Kubuntu Hardy Heron remotly using RDP and windows server 2003 can`t do this
<_PiLoT_> woooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo thank you gdt whats ts called n th db
<otari> this is the error i found in log file
<Jingcheng> Saik: sudo: eth0 : command not found.
<gdt> _PiLoT_: If you don't mind me asking, did you buy it or was it part of a telecommunications vendor's package with airtime?
<otari> [2009/05/01 19:41:51, 0] auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_administrators(792)
<otari>   create_builtin_administrators: Failed to create Administrators
<otari> [2009/05/01 19:41:51, 0] auth/auth_util.c:create_builtin_users(758)
<otari>   create_builtin_users: Failed to create Users
<FloodBot1> otari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> otari, how did you setup rdp server on ubuntu?
<Slart> bc: why not create entries for hd0 hd1 hd2 hd3 hd4 hd4 hd5 etc etc... boot and start trying them all.. it would take 5 minutes, max
<_PiLoT_> the last one
<Saik> Jingcheng: sudo ifconfig eth0 up?
<otari> usser, i am realy dummy in Linux
<otari> i have just enabled it using
<_PiLoT_>  pay 30 pound a month for 10 gb
<gdt> Can I ask which vendor and country, so I can make a note of it?
<otari> krfb
<TX-Dan> usser, could not resolve hostname
<bc> Slart: sounds like a plan-ish. :D
<_PiLoT_> orange pcs uk
<Jingcheng> Saik: does nothing
<usser> otari, krfb uses vnc not rdp if im not mistaken
<Saik> Jingcheng: I donno then, not at my linux box
<_PiLoT_> whats t called n the database
<gdt> _PiLoT_: Thank's muchly, this sort of info is difficult to collect and is a great help
<_PiLoT_> no problem
<usser> TX-Dan, what did you for hostname? try by ip. i dont believe hostname resolution will work with home internet.
<DOLE> Hi, I'm getting really low FPS with a good Nvidia card. This causes Ubuntu to run choppy. Can anyone help me?
<otari> when i tryed to start vnc linux says unknown command
<TX-Dan> usser i used numeric ip
<usser> TX-Dan, of your router?
<_PiLoT_> gdt what name does it come under n the database
<otari> usser, can u suggest me some good tutorial about how to do that? also i want to make this Linux a memmber of Active Directory
<bc> otari: `man -k vnc` to check and see if vnc is actually named something else
<TX-Dan> usser of my external ip, yes
<gdt> _PiLoT_: I had it down as a Option card from a Japanese telco -- I think your telco has left on the original name, so I'll use it from now on.
<usser> otari, use a vnc client for windows, as for active directory never done that sorry
<Jingcheng> usser: can you please help me with setting up my network? I am running server edition, and it does not seem to be connected to my network.
<Davide> I have a general question about fdisk... I have 2 partitions created one is linux, the other is fat storage partition.  the fat partition goes from sector 1,30000 the linux from 30000,,  If I want to edit the fat partition to make part of it swap, how would I do that without hurting the other partition?
<otari> bc, your command returned nothing
<mattgyver> I have to physical drives in my computer.  After i reboot the machine the drive sda becomes sdb, and vice versa.  This is really annoying and not allowing me to auto mount with fstab, is there a way to correct this?
<luke__> ZOMFG
<luke__> IT WORKED
<luke__> IT WORKED
<TX-Dan> usser after it connects, it should automatically place him in his listed "home directory" correct?
<FloodBot1> luke__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc> otari: any output from `dpkg -l | grep vnc` ?
<ziroday> mattgyver: used UUID's
<usser> TX-Dan, hm, and it says cannot resolve '146.245.11.11' something like that?
<TonyTone17> im trying to use compiz 3d cube, and its only showing 2d, with 2 desktops. anyone know what that could be?
<usser> TX-Dan, yes
<Saik> Davide: use the live Cd and repartion
<mattgyver> ziorday, how can i get the UUID for my second drive?
<Jingcheng> usser: I am trying to setup a VNC via putty. I have installed everything. It is just that it cannot connect to my network to work.
<ziroday> TonyTone17: you need to create more workspaces
<Saik> TonyTone17: have compis and fusion-icon installed?
<_PiLoT_> well actually the telco call it the orange icon 225 but  do research before  ask normally so i found ts spec sheet, but the cmpany what make it worldwide is called option
<TX-Dan> usser exactly
<Saik> compiz*
<ziroday> mattgyver: blkid
<TonyTone17> no just compiz
<usser> Jingcheng, i dont know, never done that sorry
<otari> bc, ii  xtightvncviewer                            1.2.9-22                           virtual network computing client software fo
<usser> TX-Dan, thats weird
<Saik> install fusion-icon
<otari> this is the output of last command
<usser> TX-Dan, can you ping this ip from his box?
<ehazlett> does anyone know of a way to start an x session remotely?
<TonyTone17> ziroday: it shows 4 workspaces
<bc> otari: type in xvncviewer
<jimcooncat> Jingcheng: can you connect with just putty?
<usser> TX-Dan, is his box inside your local network?
<_PiLoT_> and the only reason im usng windows now s becuase i had to because 8.10 didnt support it wothout hacks
<TX-Dan> usser no, 10 miles away =)
<_PiLoT_> but ve ordered the disc and itll get here soon
<usser> TX-Dan, hm, can you ping your router from his machine?
<otari> bc, VNC SErver popup appeard
<Static--> anyone notice gnome hanging on boot with 9.04, fast boot, slow gnome startup
<_PiLoT_> h parsnp
<TX-Dan> usser, ok, now  when i ssh user@ip nothing happens, no error, no connection
<ActionParsnip> hi _PiLoT_
<bc> otari: okay, are you trying to connect to a system or listen for connections?
<dinesthunds> no Static can't say as I have
<_PiLoT_> i got my problem fixed actionparsnip
<usser> TX-Dan, wait for it :)
<TX-Dan> usser if i add :22 i get the unresolved hostname
<racecar56> how is the support for a NVIDIA geforce 8400GS?
<usser> TX-Dan, no you dont have to add 22 its default
<racecar56> to fglrx or not to fglrx?
<andihit> hi
<bullgard4> I emptied the root trash. Still, in /root/.local/share/tracker/Trash/files there are the 8 files which I 'deleted'before in the Trash. 1. How is that possible? 2. How to delete these 8 files?
<_PiLoT_> its lsted n the jaunty db of supported dongles
<gdt> ehazlett: the startx command. Although in the absence of ssh wizardry it will try to start on the display and you won't have rights as PAM didn't give you access to the screen when you logged in as you didn't come via the console
<otari> i am trying to connect using mstsc in windows... i can ping linux mashin also i can browse apache installed on it...
<TX-Dan>  usser, gotcha, waiting a moment then.
<Jingcheng> jimcooncat: no i cannot
<dinesthunds> is it specific to 9.04 for you?
<Saik> Jingcheng: type ifconfig and tell me what pops up
<otari> i am trying to connect using IP
<Saik> racecar56: it's fine
<andihit> my ubuntu 9.04 installation in vmware is hanging at "Running post-installation trigger doc-base" -> what should I do? ;)
<Jingcheng> Saik: ifconfig displays nothing. Only marked collumns
<bullgard4> I emptied the root trash. Still, in /root/.local/share/Trash/files there are the 8 files which I 'deleted'before in the Trash. 1. How is that possible? 2. How to delete these 8 files?
<Saik> racecar56: I use the same card
<usser> TX-Dan, do you have another machine on your local network? can you try to connect from it. so that we can safely blame router?
<Static--> dinesthunds: yes it is.. 8.10 was fine
<Static--> just slower boot
<ehazlett> gdt: yeah, i know the ssh -X trick -- i'm trying to start it remotely and run a vnc session on the server...
<Saik> Jingcheng: huh?
<TX-Dan> usser, sure do, heading to my mac to try. brb
<Jingcheng> saik: oh sorry. It shows eth0 and some stats
<bc> otari: I'm not comletely sure. check which port you should be connecting to, and check to make sure a firewall isn't blocking it.
<dinesthunds> hmmmm could be just the new version, seams this 9.04 is very "touchy" for some reason
<Saik> racecar56: you need the .run from nvidia.com
<Jingcheng> saik: I accidently typed netstat -nr
<usser> ehazlett, do you have ssh access on the server you want to vnc to?
<otari> bc, how can check firewall in LINUX?
<ehazlett> usser: yes
<Saik> Jingcheng: then eth0 up should have connected it :@
<Static--> dinesthunds: ... not just me it seems - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128490
<ActionParsnip> _PiLoT_: awesome duder
<dinesthunds> very odd for ubuntu too haven't seen this many "problems" on a new release since very early on
<usser> ehazlett, install x11vnc
<bc> otari: sudo iptables -L -n
<dinesthunds> oh I know static I've been reading alot of issues in the forums
<bc> otari: if they all says ACCEPT then it's OK
<_PiLoT_> lol, doesanyone know how  can install without a cd
<Jingcheng> Saik: but when I try to ping anything connect: network unreachable.
<ehazlett> usser: yeah, i can get that; what i'm looking to do is run a server that hosts multiple x sessions with vnc access...
<dinesthunds> pilot you want to install with usb stick?
<racecar56> Saik, ok
<usser> ehazlett, are all the clients linux?
<racecar56> Saik, yours is pci too, right?
<jokoone> quit
<Slart> !usb | _PiLoT_
<ubottu> _PiLoT_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ehazlett> usser: yeah
<usser> ehazlett, use freenx
<Saik> Jingcheng: ping "yahoo.com"
<alicia> holaaaa
<otari> bc,  yeah all says accept
<ehazlett> usser: thx
<Saik> racecar56: PCI-e x16
<Jingcheng> Saik: unknown host yahoo.com
<liquido> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/365648 can anyone fix this bug in wubi? it results in crash on almost any non-english windows l10n
<usser> ehazlett, you want each user to be able to login into his own x session right?
<Saik> Jingcheng: hm...
<otari> also, target opt source destination
<alicia> exit
<ehazlett> usser: correct
<lihui> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<usser> ehazlett, yep freenx is the way to go
<bc> otari: is vnc server on linux running?
<ehazlett> usser: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: can you ping your router?
<calwig> does anyone have the sysctl tuning link?
<Saik> Jingcheng: try the whole thing? http://www.yahoo.com ?
<usser> ehazlett, no problem
<calwig> for faster network performance?
<racecar56> Saik, kool
<otari> when i tryied start vnc it says unknon command
<otari> bc, when i tryied start vnc it says unknon command
<calwig> !sysctl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysctl
<Saik> racecar56: is yours not working?
<bc> otari: not sure what the daemon is. what does this say? `ls -la /etc/init.d/ | grep vnc`
<_PiLoT_> cool lloks like ai can but m not sure as although m dual bootin xp and 8.10 my wndows needed fxng and has hdden the bootercatcher
<racecar56> Saik, i dont even have it yet, im trying to buy one but i want to make sure
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: no I cannot
<unitedpotsmokers> hi baby
<otari> bc, nothing
<Saik> racecar56: ah.. well... I wouldn't get it though
<Saik> racecar56: it's a bad chipset, get something newer, like the 8600 or 8800
<dinesthunds> pilot you can dual boot it with the usb install I have xp and ubuntu and a hd version of clonezilla all on my lil acer one
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: I receive the error Connect: Network Unavailable
<dinesthunds> did everything with the usb stick install
<bc> otari: you probably need a vnc server instead of just the viewer
<TX-Dan> usser, downloading software, almost done
<Saik> racecar56: I speak from experience lol
<relentless> ok, Where is /bin/alsaconfig...
<gdt> calwig: I've given too many presentations on network performance, so grab the latest one from http://www.gdt.id.au/~gdt/presentations/. The Pittsburgh Supercomputer Centre has the best guide.
<bc> otari: tightvncserver
<usser> TX-Dan, on your local mac? could have just tried ssh user@host from the mac
<Saik> relentless: try /usr/bin/alsaconfig?
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: is it wired or wireless?
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: It is wired.
<otari> ok.. i am installing it...
<relentless> root@relentless-desktop:/home/relentless# /usr/bin/alsaconfig
<bc> otari: apt-cache search tightvncserver (then maybe apt-get install tightvncserver)
<relentless> bash: /usr/bin/alsaconfig: No such file or directory
<relentless> root@relentless-desktop:/home/relentless#
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: are the activity lights flashing on each side of the connection?
<TX-Dan> usser, oh yeah, forgot terminal, trying now
<otari> yes its being installed
<dinesthunds> <----yawns, needs rest....must work on os latter
<Saik> relentless: hm... if I was at my box I might now this..
<Saik> know*
<Megarain> I'm having some trouble with my external mintor on my laptop, Dell XPS m1503. Seems the second display doesn't have the Vsync correctly set up. Tried setting it up as a seperate xscreen, but didn't seem to work.
<tony1> hello all, I am a bit of a xubuntu newbie. I just installed computertemp to monitor my cpu temp because the fan is old and makes alot of noise, but can't figure out how to add it to my panel. Can anyone help?
<racecar56> Saik, cool, i see an 8600 too, but notice i really don't care about 3D...
<Saik> relentless: can you dir / for me?
<relentless> Saik: I know how to use alsa,
<relentless> and I know how to use linux
<otari> bc, i tryed apt-get install vnc.. and could not.. now its okey installing
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: the lights do not seem toe be flashing, but a constant green.
 * G69 Good Afternoon / Boa Tarde
<mw46> anybody using a USB mic with Jaunty?? My input levels are very low and it looks like I can't raise them with any mixer:-(
<Saik> relentless: hm.. well, you asked where it was
<unitedpotsmokers> hi had a problem. now i'm using jaunty jackalope running with vmware as a guest OS. my desktop display is 1980x1080, and it OK no problem. but the problem is at login screen i only see half. it is hard to mee to switch user, i cannot see what i type. so guys how to fix this?
<otari> bc, it`s finished installing but connection still unable
<Megarain> mw46: Check the mixer, make sure the gain isn't in the tank.
<mushuukyou> Hi, I'm also a newbie to Ubuntu.  I installed the latest, got Compiz installed, and got the cube workin'.  Now I try to "make" the atlantis theme, and it tells me that compiz is not installed, and it stops.
<bc> otari: I dont have too much experience with vnc server listening in linux, but you may be able to just `sudo /etc/init.d/tightvncserver start` and it works.
<ActionParsnip> green means connected, they need to flash too, try a different port
<Saik> mw46: look for a second audio section in the chhoser, also what mic?
<TX-Dan> usser, does openssh-server start by default?
<usser> TX-Dan, yes
<mw46> Megarain: I can't move the sliders:-(
<Saik> racecar56: its slow as hell, go with the 8600
<mw46> My USB mic shows up as a second `sound card'
<relentless> Saik: It nots thier and I was wondering is ubuntu did something diffrent and not alsaconfig
<Saik> racecar56: even for 2d it isn't great
<TX-Dan> usser, errors on both machines "Connect to ip# port 22. Connection timed out"
<otari> no such file in init.d
<tony1> hey all, I installed computertemp app, and now am wondering how to get it to show on my panel... I right clicked the panel and clicked add new items but it was not there
<Megarain> MW46: Rig and mic?
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: is the cable known to be ok? do you get dhcp? is the interface down or up?
<bc> otari: ls -la /etc/init.d/ | grep vnc
<mw46> Megarain: Rig??
<regjava> Every time I mount a drive the drive appears on my desktop, how can i chage it to some other locatio
<usser> TX-Dan, hm can you do sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart on your server?
<racecar56> Saik, oh boy, ill be getting 8600GT instead then...
<calwig> I get this error from Firefox, I am running Jaunty and sometimes when I click on a link, a popup comes up http://pastebin.ca/1409600
<master1918> how i can configure my graphic card in ubuntu 8.10
<otari> bc, empty result
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: I do not seem to be connected to the router at all. When running the install, it set up DHCP automatically, suggesting that the cable is okay.
<calwig> Can someone help me find out the issue
<thehumph> Is there a package for firefox to allow me to play sounds from within the browser? i.e. a .wav file
<bc> otari: dpkg -l | grep vnc
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: totally
<TX-Dan> usser, done, attempting reconnect
<usser> thehumph, depends on what video/audio player you have?
<thehumph> i've got a few. totem, audacious, vlc
<otari> bc, ii  tightvncserver                             1.2.9-22                           virtual network computing server software
<otari> ii  xtightvncviewer                            1.2.9-22                           virtual network computing client software fo
<usser> thehardman, for vlc its mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: Pardon?
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: can you run   nslookup www.bmezine.com
<TX-Dan> usser, continued taunting by the blinking cursor,
<racecar56> Saik, dump it all, i don't have pci-e
<bc> otari: what happens when you run tightvncserver?
<Saik> racecar56: lol, what do you have?
<tony1> can anyone help me with adding the computertemp app to my panel? my cpu might be cooking as we speak lol
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: run what? "nslookup www.bmezine.com" ?
<racecar56> Saik, pci
<racecar56> Saik, plain pci
<Saik> racecar56: if you can find it, maybe try a 7100?
<racecar56> Saik, ok...
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: well, nslookup <any site>  in terminal
<usser> TX-Dan, when you did sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart did it say something like:  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<otari> bc, how can i run it? when i typed /etc/init.d/tightvcnserver it comes with error ..
<Saik> racecar56: that was my onboard chip, worked fine too lol
<TonyTone17> exit
<racecar56> Saik, uhm.. anyway the 8600 dosen't have a vga slot... i HAVE to use vga
<tgr2> hi i was wondering why my 9.04 is running slower than 8.04 after new install i was running 386 b4 now running amd64 have amd64 processor
<racecar56> Saik, k
<bc> otari: what's the error?
<TX-Dan> usser, that was the output exactly
<otari> comman not found
<TX-Dan> usser, and I am sure port 22 is forwarded to this machine
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: Connection timed out. No servers could be reached.
<usser> TX-Dan, and from your local network which it do you use to connect, the router's?
<bc> otari: type just plain tightvcnserver. does anything happen?
<usser> TX-Dan, its supposed to be your local ip, if both client and server are behind the router
<boghog> what's the best way to have my X resources loaded on login? I have placed them in ~/.Xdefaults, on other systems I use these always get loaded by default it seems, but not ubuntu
<TX-Dan> usser yes, the routers
<racecar56> Saik, looking at ebay, all the 7100 are pci-e, which that i don't have
<boghog> not sure if calling xrdb form my bashrc is the best way to go about it
<otari> you will require password to connect :)
<usser> TX-Dan, most consumer routers are incapable of forwarding traffic that originates on the local network and goes outside to come back
<otari> give me a sec i`ll try it..
<tony1> does no one know how to add a cpu temperature indicator to my panel? I am using xubuntu. any help would be greatly appreciated
<usser> TX-Dan, try the local ip of your ssh server
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: Could it be so that the network card isn't mounted correctly or something?
<bc> otari: okay looks like you're in the solar system. you might want to check out the documents in /usr/share/doc/tightvcnserver for any specifics or FAQs.
<Saik> racecar56: check newegg.c0om
<Saik> racecar56: check newegg.com *
<TX-Dan> usser, just tried, and it did connect (from the mac)
<racecar56> Saik, http://cgi.ebay.com/NVIDIA-E-GEFORCE-6200-256MB-PCI-DVI-Dual-w-Warranty_W0QQitemZ110382351301QQcmdZViewItemQQptZPCC_Video_TV_Cards?hash=item110382351301&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50 would that work?
<racecar56> Saik, sure
<usser> TX-Dan, cool then its your router, not forwarding properly
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: I am practically not connected to any network, what so ever.
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: as long as it has the correct driver associated (sudo lshw -C network) and is up then it should be ok. Check the lshw output to make sure its correct online
<TX-Dan> usser, that means it has to be the router blocking the port then, right?
<TX-Dan> usser, ok, well we got that narrowed down then... let me go check settings again
<otari> bc, what does it mean being in solar system?
<thehumph> usser: Is there a package that allows Firefox to use Totem to play sound files?
<bc> otari: I just meant you're "getting close"
<usser> thehumph, totem-mozilla
<otari> even no vnc is running i can`t get throught
<jack671> I have Vista abd Kubuntu 9.04 installed. Grub won't load Vista, it says something about missing Bootmgr. Help?!
<apokorwnas> anyone can help me with samba?
<thehumph> usser, I have that installed already.
<ActionParsnip> Jingcheng: well you can use the output to websearch at some point
<Dr_Willis> apokorwnas:  tell the channel the samba issue you are having?
<usser> thehumph, then it should play. i've never used totem sorry
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: ok
<bc> otari: check out those docs, it should help a lot. you may have to set a password, or allow vncserver to access $DISPLAY, etc.
<racecar56> Saik, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?ISList=14-130-289-S01%2c14-130-289-S02%2c14-130-289-S03%2c14-130-289-S04%2c14-130-289-S05&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16814130289&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=EVGA%20GeForce%206200%20256-P1-N399-LX%20Video%20Card%20-%20Retail what about that?
<thehumph> usser: What do you use?
<usser> thehumph, mplayer
<Jingcheng> ActionParsnip: say that you got a new network card, how would you configure it to make it work?
<thehumph> usser, I have that installed too. Is there a plugin for firefox?
<apokorwnas> i have already mount the network drive but ii can't read greeks leters
<otari> bc, can i private message you some text output?
<bc> otari: use http://pastebin.ca/ and send me the url
<mrbojangles> anyone know how to remove the lock on resume suspend other than editing acpi-support or gconf-editor
<bc> otari: brb
<jack671> Grub won't load Vista, it says something about missing Bootmgr. Help?!
<mrbojangles> im on xubuntu and i dont want to dl the gconf-editor
<apokorwnas> Dr Willis anythink on mind?
<Davide> what's the file system of a swap partition?
<mrbojangles> u have to rebuild ur vista mbr
<Davide> is it the same as the OS?
<usser> thehumph, mozilla-mplayer
<Dr_Willis> apokorwnas:  trying to read 'greek alphabet named files' ?
<tony1> can someone tell me how to add computertemp indicator to my panel. I have it installed but it doesn't show up under add new items
<usser> thehumph, but you have to use one or the other, they will conflict
<roxahrus> I think swap is a file system
<apokorwnas> was and it shows  ????
<Saik> racecar56: and yes, the 6200 would work, but you might want to get something higher
<jack671> mrbojangles: then vista boots but grub is gone.
<racecar56> Saik, ok... all of the 7100s are pci-e though
<mrbojangles> rebuilding the vista mbr overwrites grub?
<TX-Dan> usser, it is definitely forwarded correctly
<devananda> has anyone here ever set up tethering (USB) with a blackberry as a modem?
<jack671> mrbojangles: yes.
<tgr2> how do i install the 64 bit flash player on 9.04
<yuri> Q: im  sshing and I want to open transmission on that computer, not on this computer. how do i do this? display:1 option?
<devananda> I've been trying, just doesn't seem to work :(
<TX-Dan> usser, ...and here I got all excited. Hah...
<usser> TX-Dan, the local ip it forwards too is the same one you used to connect from your mac?
<usser> TX-Dan, maybe your ISP blocks 22 port
<tony1> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME... sorry for caps but i am not getting any response.. I need to add a temperature  indicator to my panel
<usser> TX-Dan, try a different port sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<mattgyver> When trying to share a folder in 9.04 i get the following error; 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID.  The connection was refused.  Maybe smbd is not running.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<lukus> hi
<usser> TX-Dan, and change the port to 2222
<apokorwnas> ????
<lukus> how do i run a script after network connection?
<usser> TX-Dan, then try to connect from your local network
<otari> bc, http://pastebin.ca/1409612 here it is...
<TX-Dan> usser, ok
<Saik> racecar56: hm... ah well, like I said, mine was intergrated lol
<Guest44432> how could i set up ubuntu to goes on sleep mode when the monitor of my notebook is closed?????
<usser> TX-Dan, the syntax is a tad different ssh user@host -p port
<bc> tony1: I don't have an answer for the panel, but command line option might help -> sensors
<usser> TX-Dan, restart ssh server after you changed the port sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<TX-Dan> usser, ok, testing
<lukus> Guest31179; system ->preferences -> power managemetn
<racecar56> Saik, k, oh and it is MS-6577 ver 4.1 just to make sure you knew
<bc> otari: what is /home/otari/.vnc/xstartup?
<alice583> how do I update a program to a version that is not available in the Ubuntu repositories, but is available using SVN?
<Guest44432> i've found it...thank u
<LjL> alice583: it's best not to unless you have a pretty compelling reason
<zak_> am a new user, testing!!
<Patrick904> can anyone recommend me a good video player beside vlc?
<ikonia> zak_: paas
<lukus> patholio; mplayer
<ikonia> pass even
<Dr_Willis> VLC, mplayer, smplayer
<lukus> Patrick904; mplayer
<alice583> LjL, I have. I found a bug in a version of a program, reported it, it got fixed, but the new version is only in SVN as of now.
<bc> otari: my experience with vncserver is very lacking. see if xstartup has some other options (--help) that might work
<otari> i have typed something i think tightvncviewer and got this message: http://pastebin.ca/1409615
<otari> bc
<TX-Dan> usser, local test works, external does not. I guess a call to AT&T is about to be in order. Sounds like it's strictly a router issue.
<Saik> racecar56: go with the 6200 then. and um.. what's a MS-6577? lol
<usser> TX-Dan, you forwarded 2222 after you changed it right?
<tgr2> hi i was wondering why my 9.04 is running slower than 8.04 after new install i was running 386 b4 now running amd64 have amd64 processor
<usser> TX-Dan, what router do you have there?
<alice583> !svn
<ubottu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<lukus> can anyone tell me how I could run a script, so that it's executed after a network connection?
<NcA^> anyone give me a hand with MAC80211 wireless drivers in jaunty?
<adi_> hello
<bc> otari: I think that is related to the viewer and not the server
<dougl> adi_, hello
<otari> ok thank you
<TX-Dan> usser, 2Wire not sure of model, need me to check?
<bc> otari: I have the same file and I have never used vncserver on this computer
<erUSUL> lukus: /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<mrbojangles> jack
<LjL> !compile > alice583    (alice583, see the private message from ubottu)
<Wolvez> hi all, does anybody knows how can I set a frequency in my CPU? I'm using the CPU frequency monitor prefer and there I can change the frequency but i cant set lower than 800mhz
<lukus> erUSUL; thanks.. would i just need to put the script in that directory?
<TX-Dan> usser, and yea 2222 forwarded, no luck
<alice583> LjL, thanks
<usser> TX-Dan, and there arent any more routers? just this one?
<mrbojangles> rebuild the vista mbr with the install disc and then follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TX-Dan> usser, just that one.
<LjL> alice583: when you compile your own version of the application, make sure it ends up in /usr/local, NOT /usr, otherwise it'll conflict with the ubuntu package. also, don't attempt to compile your own version of any library
<Buttons840> Help: I've spend the last hour working on an OpenOffice spread sheet, and now when I attempt to save it it says "Error Saving the Document: The file could not be written." :(
<usser> TX-Dan, can i poke around in it? is there remote access?
<somethingclever> I have Jaunty and im running gnome, how do i install kde3?
<usser> somethingclever, no more kde3 sorry
<TX-Dan> usser, hmmm, don't believe there is remote access
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | alice583
<ubottu> alice583: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bc> otari: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<alice583> LjL, okay, I will do that. just curious, why should one not compile a version of a library?
<somethingclever> ok anyone besides usser know about the semi official KDE3 realese of jaunty and how i can install it via gnome?
<alice583> erUSUL, ah, sounds promising, I'll look into that.
<Saik> !automake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake
<usser> TX-Dan, take to at&t, this router was part of your internet package right?
<bc> otari: see if this works `tightvncserver -nolisten tcp :1`
<LjL> alice583: because libraries are used by other programs, and those other programs might need the specific version that comes with ubuntu, not the version you compile
<somethingclever> usser, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<alice583> makes sense.
<TX-Dan> usser, it was
<lukus> does anyone know what the directory '~/.jenny' is used for?
<mrbojangles> anyone know how to unlock standby without editing acpi-support or using gconf-editor
<lukus> it's in my home directory
<mattgyver> ziroday, thanks now it mounts after the partitions change.  Looks like thats causing my shares to be forgotten though, is there a way to fix that?
<james296> can anyone here tell me if its yet possible to change the position the new notifications appear?
<somethingclever> figured it out
<otari> bc, i ve been looking in log file it says that vnc listens to port 5903
<usser> somethingclever, cool thanks
<lukus> mrbojangles; unlock...?  what do you mean?
<TX-Dan> usser, ahh well, now we know that is the only issue at least. Your help was invaluable, thanks again. I'll get it sorted with AT&T,
<mrbojangles> to not require a password on resume from standby
<usser> TX-Dan, no problem
<bc> otari: you may be able to specify port with command line option to tightvncserver
<Saik> mrbojangles: should be a setting in screensaver I think..
<erUSUL> lukus: yu run a progrma called jenny
<mrbojangles> my screensaver is disabled
<usser> TX-Dan, im pretty sure its against your ToS though to run any kind of server at home :)
<racecar56> Saik, mobo
<Saik> mrbojangles: check it anyway
<bc> erUSUL: either that or jenny did hax :D
<lukus> erUSUL; i don't run a program called jenny
<racecar56> Saik, thats the mobo (motherboard) of the compaq im trying to get a vid card for
<mrbojangles> and the option to lock the screen while screensaver is active is disabled as well
<otari> bc, this is the output http://pastebin.ca/1409619 of you last command
<Saik> racecar56: ah.. I'm not a hardware guy lol. I just say "work" and it works
<lukus> bc; maybe it was a hack
<devananda_> anyone here ever tethered a blackberry in ubuntu before?
<erUSUL> lukus: then i dunno
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode includes the 2 directories 'CN' and 'TW'. Does this stand for China and Taiwan? Can I safely delete them if all my locales are de_DE.UTF-8?
<bc> lukus: if it was, it was a really obvious hack. i highly doubt it
<lukus> i heard there's a windows worm called jenny
<usser> devananda, not blackberry other verizon phone, through bluetooth.
<james296> so does anyone know?
<mrbojangles> you would prolly have to tether through wine considering you have to have the bbsoftware running in order to use the bb as a modem
<Saik> lukus: windows worms don't affect linux
<lukus> Saik; that's what i thought
<Saik> lukus: do you have wine installed?
<bc> otari: looks like it is trying to start an X window session and you're already running X.
<lukus> Saik; yes i think so
<racecar56> Saik, k
<Saik> lukus: check the .win directory for files modofied reciently
<Saik> .wine*
<otari> bc, i just need to be able to connect to my kubuntu pc from my domain controler windows 2003 server
<otari> i have no idea why does it try to start some X server here on Linux...
<mrbojangles> devananda_ http://www.berry4all.com/home
<bc> otari: but I'm not sure how to attach it to the current X session, or even if you can.
<mrbojangles> linux tether software for blackberry
<etronik> Hi all, anybody using Subsonic to stream video ? how to set that up ?
<devananda> mrbojangles: thanks, checking it out
<bc> otari: is the kubuntu pc currenty running a kde desktop, for example?
<otari> yes it is...
<otari> i am here using that pc...
<mushuukyou> I can't get any themes to install.  I get past some errors, and then I get more.
<s0crates> Hello everyone, I'm getting the following error trying to get my logitech webcam to work: http://pastebin.com/d22cdd80c
<Dr_Willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<s0crates> some help would be appreciated
<RWolf> canot launch linux binaries under wine - how to fix it?
<RWolf> "wineconsole cmd" I mean
 * Gon is away: almuerzo
<grawity> !away > gon
<ubottu> gon, please see my private message
<mattgyver> After i reboot my network shares on my second drive are forgotten, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<tikka> probably in fstab
<bc> otari: see the part about 'customising your session' here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<RWolf> is it possible, like, launch "uname -a" under wineconsole?
<s0crates> anybody? dmesg tells me http://pastebin.com/d22cdd80c after I try modprobe uvcvideo
<LordMetroid> When I open up the display preferences the computer suddenly starts to go really really slow and I can't get it back to normal even if I close the display preference dialog which never really opens
<aboSamoor> Hi, can anyone help me. I am using skype and it is working but not all the times, I have problem with the mic
<mushuukyou> Is that "atlantis" theme for ubuntu supposed to show up under "appearance", or under the compiz settings for "effects" ?
<LordMetroid> anyone else experienced this kind of behaviour?
<bc> otari: also see the 2nd post here, which might work better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946941
<Saik> !emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<Saik> erg...
<JaneDoe> anyone have .net (2.0) working with wine?
<Saik> where can one find emeralt themes?
<Mr>  
<abitsu> how to use VZO Video Chat
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode includes the 2 directories 'CN' and 'TW'. Does this stand for China and Taiwan? Can I safely delete them if all my locales are de_DE.UTF-8?
<abitsu> please tell me
<regjava> Every time I mount a drive the drive appears on my desktop, how can i chage it to some other location
<ryaxnb> Linux runs windows apps so yay
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with skype/mic problem ?
<gabi> helo
<lukus> regjava; a program called ubuntutweak can do that for you
<rioch> Is it possible to get gnome to write the desktop name/number to the screen whenever I change (kind of like an on screen display message)?
<mattgyver> regjava, mkdir the directory you want it mounted at and mount w/ mount /dev/location /folder you created
<abitsu> how to install Flock Browser in Ubuntu 9.04?
<wolter> hi, is anybody getting extremely long lapses while logging in since jaunty?
<devananda> anyone here familiar with the berry4all app for tethering blackberrys? I am getting an error, and gooling does not yield any results :(
<boghog> anyone know how I can make my X resources I put in ~/.Xdefaults load automatically on login?
<etronik> anyone using subsonic ?
<Saik> aboSamoor: be more specific
<tatters> Anyone using vmserver 2.0 on ubutuntu 9.4
<s7habo> hi all
<boghog> I tried adding "xrdb -override ~/.Xdefaults" to 'startup applications' but that doesn't seem to work (no errors or anything, the settings just don't seem to take effect)
<aboSamoor> Saik: mic was not working, I removed pulseaudio. and it was working for two weeks, today it is working for 30 seconds of the call then it is not working
<s7habo> did anybody has problem with wired internet connection after installing Ubuntu 9.04?
<tgr2> tatters, virtualbox works better i hear
<tatters> tgr2: I cannot get usb working for some reason with vbox
<NcA^> Are the default ath5k drivers in Jaunty already patched mac80211 drivers? Do I need to patch them to support packet injection?
<tatters> thought might as well go back to vmserver just wondered if its a painless install
<sagredo> PLEASE someone help me remove Gnome-Do from startup - I cannot find an entry in rc.d
<tgr2> tatters yes you have to install guest additions and something else
<andre_RJ> \list
<tgr2> tatters i had it working before
<andre_RJ> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<grawity> andre_RJ: How about /list
<eseven73> tatters, for usb to work in vbox you need to get the SUN version, AND you have to be in the vbox group
<tgr2> for flock this may work if you don't know how to make a deb file from a tarball
<tgr2> http://tnerd.com/2008/10/19/flock-20-how-to-install-flock-2-on-ubuntu-in-2-easy-steps/
<NcA^> Are the default ath5k drivers in Jaunty already patched mac80211 drivers? Do I need to patch them to support packet injection?
<NcA^> anyone?
<tgr2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=356232
<tgr2> tells how to make a deb package from tarball
<tatters> tgr2: I can see the usb device in the virtual  OS with lsusb but I cannot bring the device up it haangs in the virtual os terminal
<tatters> I cant install guest addition with a live cd can I ?
<dasux> heyhey
<andre_RJ> senha
<Saik> aboSamoor: what kind of mic?
<aboSamoor> Saik: normal mic, not a usb one
<tgr2> tatters what is it?
<tgr2> tatters, what is the device
<tgr2> tatters, i am not sure you can try
<tatters> tgr2: usb wireless device
<Saik> aboSamoor: ah.. no idea then, not used onea them
<tgr2> tatters, are you sure it is supported in the other os
<deminished> hi can any one help me to understand where the "start up" scripts are and how to add stuff to them i would like to auto run some commands after loging in also i would like to autorun some stuff after startX ....
<mushuukyou> I did "make" on atlantis theme, and I think it went ok, but where do I select it?
<s7habo> i badly need help about getting internet conecction with fresch installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bit. With live CD i was able to setup internet connection, but after fierst start of ubuntu i cannot get to the internet voa wired conecction
<tatters> tgr2: yup it works with vmserver on either virtual livecd
<kansan> i have a process python /usr/lib/timer-applet/timer-applet .... that im trying to kill, but when i do sudo kill -9 it doesnt stop the process!
<Saik> where can one find emeralt themes?
<tgr2> it could be a mounting problem with ubuntu i have a external hdd and sometimes windoze 2000 hangs in my vm
<W_McL> Anyone else experience a very slow 'save file' dialog after upgrade to jaunty?
<tatters> tgr2: methinks I will go back to vmserver
<deminished> saik if you install compiz theres a gui option to find them
<tgr2> tatters, up to you but i think virtualbox is faster
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode includes the 2 directories 'CN' and 'TW'. Does this stand for China and Taiwan? Can I safely delete them if all my locales are de_DE.UTF-8?
<sam_> hey, what's the equivalent of windows command "ipconfig" on linux ?
<Saik> deminished: I have compiz, but I'm not at that pc. I wanted to download some and put them on it when I got back
<bullgard4> sam_: Ifconfig
<wolter> help, my kde session has no internet
<tatters> tgr2: yup it feels faster for sure
<mattgyver> After restarting my network shares are lost, does anyone know how i can fix this?
<sam_> thx bullgard4
<|REM|> anyone know of a good customer service ticketing software?
<deminished> Saik, oh ok sorry i dont know more ...
<duryo> hi .. how do I configure the notifications displayed by jaunty ? I don't want to know everytime one of my buddies comes online in pidgin
 * Gon is back.
<s7habo> ach so moment
<erUSUL> sam_: ifconfig
<Gnu_Joe> when will the firefox fix be released for Jaunty (9.04) AMD64?
<Stinger> |REM| we use kayako
<tgr2> i found this for amd64 jaunty users
<tgr2> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Stinger> at my company..
<|REM|> Stinger: cool I havent run across that one yet, I will check it out.  Thanks!
<rom> hi
<rom> is this critical bug will be solved soon : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/346691
<rom> ?
<tgr2> http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/11/18/real-64-bit-flash-on-amd64/
<erUSUL> rom: ask in the launchpad trhead
<rom> it makes final jaunty worse than an alpha1 release
<deminished> hi can any one help me to understand where the "start up" scripts are and how to add stuff to them i would like to auto run some commands after loging in also i would like to autorun some stuff after startX ....
<tgr2> tatters, check out vbox channel also
<rom> alpha4 worked very well, I don't understand why 2.6.28-11 was the selected kernel in intrepid
<graingert> deminished, ~/.config/autostart$
<erUSUL> deminished: if it is after login is in System>preferences>session
<graingert> !autostart | deminished
<ubottu> deminished: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<tatters> tgr2: lol I am already lurking in there
<graingert> !boot | deminished
<ubottu> deminished: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<deminished> graingert, and for kde ?
<deminished> tatters, i may be able to help with vbox pm me the problem...
<amy__> hello
<amy__> ubottu
<graingert> deminished, configure directory is shared across de's
<amy__> can anyone can help me please
<graingert> deminished, configure directory is shared across de's
<graingert> wth
<amy__> can anyone help me please
<deminished> danmit the split made me lose ALL the answers :(
<glitt> brown is down :D
<amy__> hello
<deminished> graingert, could you help me in pm ?
<mbeierl> !ask | amy__
<ubottu> amy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amy__> I have a problem with my linux
<deminished> tatters, if you pm me i may be able to help you with your vbox issue
<deminished> any one that just helped me i lost all the info due to netsplit :(
<deminished> can any one help me via pm so i dont lose the info...
<amy__> The linux tracker just told me there was an error
<deminished> can any one help me via pm so i dont lose the info...
<amy__> i don't know what type of error it is
<rom> is it normal in jaunty final that vlc video is not embedded?
<deminished> :/
<Fawzib> can anyone help me setup a wireless card (RT2860STA)? How do I know the parameters i set in /etc/Wireless/RT2860STA/RT2860STA.dat are being used? what log shows the information?
<Ddorda> what the...? what's that crashes all day?
<Ddorda> some1 is trying to hack a channel on freenode?
<amy__> it says tracker, there was an error while performing indexing: index corrupted
<coeus82> how can I access my ubuntu network through Windows XP. Windows sees the network but when I try to access the folder I get an "Network access denied" error. The shared folders are set to allow guests, but still does not seem to work
<amy__> what is the meaning of this?
<coeus82> holy netsplits batman
<kindofabuzz> really
 * eseven73 still loves clarke.freenode.org even though it goes down 2 times a day :)
<mbeierl> amy__: The tracker is a program that helps you "find" your files, see http://lifehacker.com/5057508/tune-or-disable-tracker-search-tool-in-linux for some overview info
<graingert> deminished, no pm's suck
<mbeierl> amy__: the corrupt index is some sort of error inside its internal list of all the files that it knows about
<graingert> deminished, pipe your logs to grep
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode includes the 2 directories 'CN' and 'TW'. Does this stand for China and Taiwan? Can I safely delete them if all my locales are de_DE.UTF-8?
<deminished> i didnt enable loging :(
<erUSUL> amy__: it is a known issue just run the command mentioned on the release notes
<deminished> but rem is helping me
<erUSUL> |notes | amy__
<erUSUL> !notes | amy__
<ubottu> amy__: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<amy__> mbeierl, so what types of error is it then, do you know?
<Seito> good evening! does anybody know how to enable opengl on x3100 under jaunty?
<mbeierl> amy__: it seems to be a known error in the release notes.  please read them for the answer
<FooAtari> Hi folks, hope someone can help with this question.  I want to run some KDE apps under Gnome, mainly Ktorrent and Klibido.  Can anyone tell me roughly how much memory the kde library files would take up when running these apps?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all. Do you know of a pop3 command line client that can do a forward to another e-mail address? We have a "very firewalled" pop3 account
<w3ccv> New Wind U120, New load of UNR (ubuntu). Any drivers for the internal WiFi (ReakTek) or which USB WiFi works with this combo?
<Kar1na> holas .. una pregunta
<Kar1na> como se que mi video funciona bien
<amy__> which release note is it?
<kanon-mat_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usr13> anyone here familiar with the various CMS options?  Like Joomla / Drupal etc. (I think those are the 2 most popular...).
<Cryovat> I tried both
<Cryovat> Didn't like either
<webternals> I have tried many
<usr13> Cryovat: Really?
<Seito> any ideas?
<Cryovat> Drupal felt messy and Joomla felt overtly complicated
<Cryovat> If you go to www.opensourcecms.com you can try live demos of them
<Cryovat> Including admin interface
<usr13> Cryovat: I just used joomla and was very complicated to set up but now I like it. Just wonderging if drupal would have been easier?
<webternals> I personally don't like any of the CMS out there
<Cryovat> I'm not sure, I didn't set it up myself
<amy__> ubottu, ä½ hao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hao
<usr13> Cryovat: Thanks I'll look at that
<charles_> FooAtari: not transmission and pan? :)
<Cryovat> But yeah
<deminished> ok i tryed to follow the gnome instructions no luck since i have kde also i tryed to follow the instructions for autostart$ and i could not find that file to edit it can i get a little more help
<Cryovat> I use Wordpress
<Cryovat> I dislike Wordpress
<slothish> usr13: I like drupal
<amy__> ubottu, 你好
<kindofabuzz> i use html
<Cryovat> But it's the blog/cms thing I've found that sucks least at what I ened
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cryovat> *need
<BfrOv3rfl0w> usr13, i use(d) typo3 and joomla, joomla is less complex and easier to setup up, however you can do a lot of more things with typo3; i am not familiar with drupal however
<webternals> usr13: try website baker if you are looking for a small learning curve
<FooAtari> charles transmission doesnt have a decent scheduler and found klibido better for downloading binaries. Also Gwenview if I cant find an app for batch resizing images
<Snoopy_> Hello All.
<w3ccv> Are there any drivers for Logitech QuickCam E2500, I'd like to use it with Skype and Cheese.
<usr13> Good information... thanks all!
<charles_> FooAtari: scheduler?
<BfrOv3rfl0w> usr13, yw
<Cryovat> Website Baker is pretty nice. Got the impression development is slow though. Good luck
<jbwiv> hey guys...ever since installing Jaunty I'm having occasional mouse issues...where the mouse seems to slow down and eventually freeze for minutes at a time. This is a wireless USB mouse (logitech wave to be exact). Are there any known issues with USB mice on Jaunty?
<usr13> I've got one finshed up using joomla and was fun but quite a bit of learning....
<usr13> BfrOv3rfl0w: yw?
<BfrOv3rfl0w> you're welcome
<BfrOv3rfl0w> :)
<coeus82> anyone here able to help me get my windows xp box to connect to my ubuntu network? It sees the ubuntu network but it can't access the folders for some reason
<FooAtari> charles, for starting and stopping torrents. ISP has peak time usage limits so I slow torrents down during the day. Transmission has an option for it, but can't set it on a per day basis
<w3ccv> jbwiv I just loaded UNR on a MsiWind, and I only use a Logitech USB mouse. But I've only had it on for about a day. - no problems yet
<BfrOv3rfl0w> if you want to look at typo3 the website typo3.org has a lot of webcasts available
<webternals> <jbwiv> I also have some mouse issues
<BfrOv3rfl0w> usr13,
<FooAtari> have you setup a samba share coeus82?
<jbwiv> webternals: same symtpoms?
<webternals> Similar
<Dr_Willis> coeus82:  you did give the linux user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<coeus82> FooAtari: I just right clicked no the folder I wanted to share in ubuntu and set the access permissions to allow guest. Does that use Samba?
<webternals> jbwiv; my problems are random highlighting issues though
<jbwiv> I had these issues on OS X with the same type mouse. Using www.usboverdrive.com fixed them
<mhall> Is there a way of installing ubuntu without X Window?
<amy__> I have just tried the release note but it also gave me a error message
<jbwiv> wonder if something similar exists for linux
<amy__> I have typed it into the terminal
<FooAtari> coeus82, I think so, but im not an expert, I have used this guide in the past http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<amy__> gave me an error message
<webternals> jbwiv: I am not using wireless
<webternals> jbwiv: just usb
<amy__> can someone help me please
<coeus82> FooAtari: will give that a shot
<Dr_Willis> coeus82:  i had it work when i shred a directory and clicked BOTH box's but not if i dident click any.. Unless you set a samba password for the user.
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jadams> my jaunty started using the old notifications randomly.  How can I try to get the new notifications back?
<TwoD> mhall, Ubuntu Server comes without a GUI installed. If you're looking for an alternative to Gnome, try Kubuntu, Xubuntu etc
<coeus82> Dr_Willis: I set the permissions to allow writing and guest access
<lukus> erUSUL; re. running a script when an interface is up.. I think i need to make sure the script runs when I have wifi connectivity.. is this possible?
<freenode> hi guys i'm not able to install flash player on ubuntu 9.04....how can i do that?
<erUSUL> lukus: not sure never tried
<FooAtari> freenode, you running 64bit?
<emretemp> can I get local mails with Thunderbird ?  I can send mails to another system user with "mail" command via terminal console.  It would be great if I can get those mails with my thunderbird application.
<freenode> no i'm running 32bit
<lukus> erUSUL; one thing I've noticed, is that firestarter is never able to start - because although the interface is up.. wifi hasn't been started
<FooAtari> as far as I remember can install from synaptic
<mattgyver> lukus, ive never scripted before but could you create a script to check if your connection is up, if it is run the other script?
<w3ccv> New Wind U120, New load of UNR (ubuntu). Any drivers for the internal WiFi (ReakTek) or which USB WiFi works with this combo?
<w3ccv> Are there any drivers for Logitech QuickCam E2500, I'd like to use it with Skype and Cheese.
<lukus> mattgyver; yeah I think so.. but then it seems that linux has a kind of directory system - where the scripts in a dir are automatically run when various stuff happens
<lukus> .. so maybe i just need to find the right directory?
<Steeley> freenode: type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<puppy30342> hi
<sonmez> i tried jaunty live cd and everything seemed ok but when i installed the system i couldnt get any sound what can cause that?
<mhall> TwoD: I am looking for an Ubuntu which is more minimal like a default Debian; I am trying to make some virtual machines that consume minimal disk on the VM server because I need a ton of them. This is because the application my team develops is Ubuntu based so I need the Ubuntu library versions, compiler, etc.
<puppy30342> : (
<TX-Dan> Quick SSH question. I created an account and the user can log on. But he can head up the tree and see files outside his home directory. How can I jail him?
<mattgyver> probably so, or just see if you could create a script to check your connection through ifconfig, if its up, run it
<mhall> TwoD: Does ubuntu server come with a bunch of bloated daemons preinstalled or is it mostly empty?
<coeus82> alright, finished setting up samba according to that article. Going to reboot for good measure
<w3ccv> sonmez check that you are using the correct sound devices, probably not the 'default'
<pace_t_zulu> any MATLAB users in here?
<puppy30342> whatare you doing?
<lukus> sonmez; check the toggles in yr volume manager .. sometimes volume is set at zero for one of the sliders, or a toggle setting can also cause mute
<puppy30342> by
<erUSUL> !jeos | mhall
<ubottu> mhall: JeOS (pronounced "Juice") is Just enough Operating System.  It is an efficient variant of the Ubuntu Server operating system, configured specifically for virtual appliances. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos for more information.
<mhall> erUSUL: thanks, that might be precisely what i need for this task
<freenode> Steeley: it doesn't work
<TwoD> mhall, bloated daemons? I think you can select what to install, such as a LAMP configuration if that's what you're after. If you don't need a daemon, and it's not something system-critical, just remove it ;)
<Steeley> freenode: any errors or output displayed on the terminal?
<mhall> TwoD: yeah i understand that but it's a lot easier to have it empty to begin with than to aptitude purge a bunch of stuff ;)
<freenode> Steeley: no..the installation cmpleted succesfully
<sonmez> actually i tried different settings but after i installed ubuntu, i couldn't get sound again even i use live cd
<sonmez> with a hda intel sound card
<clyde_> Hello all, i have a fresh install of ubuntu and trying to connect a MS bluetooth mouse.  the computer has detected it and says it has successfully connected with the pass key but i can't get it to connect after i have added it. any ideas?
<hdoria> hi, how can i know which patchs ubuntu uses for X?
<mhall> erUSUL: Was JeOS available in Ubuntu 7.04? Presently our development stuff runs on 7.04. o_O
<mbeierl> amy__: did you run tracker-processes -r ?
<lukus> sonmez; it might be worth compiling the latest ALSA drivers if you feel up to it
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode includes the 2 directories 'CN' and 'TW'. Does this stand for China and Taiwan? Can I safely delete them if all my locales are de_DE.UTF-8?
<w3ccv> sonmez  did you reboot or restart. I find that at times a fresh cold boot is the only way to get sound 'card' wroking
<TX-Dan> Anyone? Quick SSH question. I created an account and the user can log on. But he can head up the tree and see files outside his home directory. How can I jail him?
<amy__> i don't know how to
<erUSUL> mhall: i dunno check the links
<saik> anyone know where I can find LOGIN themes for xubuntu?
<amy__> mbeierl, i don't know how to do that
<lukus> sonmez; but before you do that try running alsamixer from a terminal
<mbeierl> amy__: press Alt+F2
<lukus> sonmez; see if your volume levels are okay
<emretemp> can I get local mails with Thunderbird ?  I can send mails to another system user with "mail" command via terminal console.  It would be great if I can get those mails with my thunderbird application.
<TwoD> mhall, yeah I see your point. I've not personally used Server much, but I think you should consider it. I think I saw a list of what was pre-installed in Server a while ago but I forgot where.
<w3ccv> TX-Dan  the user has the permissions same as if on the terminal.
<sonmez> ok i will reboot now and a last question how can i install latest alsa drivers
<amy__> mbeierl, and then
<TX-Dan> w3ccv, hmm I guess I just don't understand how to restrict them well enough
<Guest7882> Steeley: are u still there?
<mbeierl> amy__: A dialogue box with "Run Application" should open.  Enter "tracker-processes -r" into the blank field
<mattgyver> my system keeps dropping the network shares on my second hard drive after i reboot and i have to recreate them.  Does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<mbeierl> amy__: right above the checkbox that says "Run in terminal"
<lukus> sonmez;  do a google - i found a walk through .. -> 'compile alsa ubuntu latest'
<amy__> mbeierl, and then]
<sonmez> ok thanks =)
<ajah> from where i can change the encoding of subtitles i load movie with mplayer but enconding should be cyrilic for me or none =D
<mbeierl> amy__: click the "Run" button
<lukus> np
<spasysheep> how can I add a single line to the end of every file in a folder?
<tom__> hi guys, the names tom Im brand new to open source OS and on the persuasion of mu house mate have installed the new Ubuntu, just wondering if someone could tell me how to turn on compiz (the spinning cube) within the system. It is downlaoded onto my hard drive and I have updated my graphics card drivers. im sorry to ask such a annoying question but any help would be gratefully received
<Steeley> Guest7882: yea, just trying to think what could be happening. If its saying its completed successfully, try restarting Firefox and going to Tools menu > Addons > Plugins tab and checking for 'Shockwave Flash'
<dwxreaper> how do I add a raid driver during install of ubuntu server?
<stroyan> spasysheep: From a shell prompt-     for file in *; do echo 'a single line' >> $file; done
<mbeierl> amy__: did you get an error which says "could not open location 'file:///[......]/tracker-processes%20-r' ?
<amy__> mbeierl, I did get a message like that
<w3ccv> TX-Dan  if they run in a restricted shell (rsh ?) they are only in their home tree. Been a long time since I set up one like that. so I don't remember the details.
<mbeierl> amy__: ok, then you need to start a terminal instead.  Do you know how to do that?
<spasysheep> stroyan: * being the folder?
<devananda> anyone here familiar with the berry4all app for tethering blackberrys? I am getting an error (authentication succeeded .. could not determine local IP address) , and gooling does not yield any results :(
<stroyan> spasysheep: Actually, If file names include special characters like spaces it needs quoting.  for file in *; do echo 'a single line' >> "$file";done
<Guest7882> Steeley: in the plugin menu i don't have the shockwave.....
<amy__> mbeierl, no
<Baatti> Hello, can someone help me troubleshoot my keyboard layout issue? I'm trying to add Japanese IME to Jaunty Jackalope, and have followed the usual steps for 8.10, but I still can't seem to use the IME
<stroyan> spasysheep: You would run the command with the shell in the folder you want to effect.  The "*" is a literal "*" character.
<spasysheep> tom__: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<saiki> anyone know where to find LOGIN themes for xubuntu?
<spasysheep> stroyan: ty
<mbeierl> amy__: ok, go to the menu bar, select Accessories -> Terminal
<amy__> ok
<tom__> spasysjeep thank you
<mbeierl> amy__: a new window should open up with a flashing cursor in it
<coeus82> FooAtari: the article worked! thanks
<amy__> mbeierl, now what do i do
<stroyan> spasysheep: The shell will expand * into a list of all files and directories in the current directory (except hidden ones starting with the . character).
<mbeierl> amy__: type "tracker-processes -r" into that window and press Enter
<dwxreaper> how do I add a raid driver during install of ubuntu server?
<spasysheep> stroyan: does that mean it will act recursively on subdirectories?
<mbeierl> amy__: if you get a message that says "The program 'tracker-processes' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:..." then follow the instructions "sudo apt-get tracker-utils"
<FooAtari> coeus82, no worries, I didnt really do much, just pointed you in the right direction :)
<tom__> a wee bot
<mbeierl> amy__: do you understand what "sudo" is?  and what apt-get (or installing software) is?
<stroyan> spasysheep: That command will not recurse into directories.  (But it would try to append the line to directories and fail to do that.)
<saiki> anyone know where to find LOGIN themes for xubuntu?
<spasysheep> stroyan: ah good.
<amy__> mbeierl, it says "E: invalid operation tracker-utils"
<adnan> saiki: gnome-look.org
<daftykins> amy__, "sudo apt-get install tracker-utils"
<mbeierl> amy__: sorry - I meant to type what daftykins just said :)
<fantomas> How can I apply this patch - do I need to rebuild whole the kernel or I can retrieve source of a module and recompile just it? http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2009/1/12/4702304
<NcA^> can anyone help set me straight regarding ath5 drivers and getting them patched for aircrack-ng?
<fantomas> and.. are there tools which simplify this procedure? like module-assistant (I don't know actually what is this, but remember it does something with module's recompilation :)
<daftykins> off to make food now mbeierl so my feed are officially off your toes ;)
<daftykins> *feet
<saiki> adnan: thx
<mbeierl> daftykins: no! no feet at all, thanks!
<amy__> mbeierl, its installing it for me now
<spasysheep> stroyan: got "permission denied", sudo'd it got "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'"
<ajah> anyone to now how to change the encoding of subtitles in mplayer
<amy__> thank you for giving me the proper command daftykins
<i_> i downloade kubuntu e xubuntu in jaunty and now the boot is slower
<amy__> its finished installing now
<saiki> adnan: I still don't see the login thems
<Weak-chicken> fuck
<saiki> adnan: I have about 40 emeral themes
<mbeierl> amy__: what just happened to me (I typed in wrong instructions) and was corrected by someone else - this is the most important reason for why IRC chat is the most helpful.  If someone tried to play a bad joke on you, others would quickly stop them :)
<mbeierl> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stroyan> spasysheep: sudo and bash commands are a bit complicated to combine.   sudo bash -c 'for file in *; do echo 'a single line' >> "$file";done'
<Edico> hi
<wavecutter> Hi
<spasysheep> stroyan: nvm - sudo su, then the command fixed it
<amy__> mbeierl, now i understand what IRC Chat is all about
<saiki> !hi | Edico
<ubottu> Edico: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Edico> how do I run emacs without X
<daftykins> no problem amy__ :)
<erUSUL> Edico: install emacs-nox
<Edico> how do I run emacs without GUI
<mzz> (sudo + bash is not *that* hard, you just have to remember to double-quote where appropriate)
<mbeierl> amy__: I just started in here about 1 month ago !  Hope you find this useful...
<stew> Edico: "emacs -nw" should work
<Edico> thank you
<feranji> exit
<emretemp> can I get local mails with Thunderbird ?  I can send mails to another system user with "mail" command via terminal console.  It would be great if I can get those mails with my thunderbird application.
<amy__> yes i do find the info useful thank you
<Ptk> #sysv
<wavecutter> Iḿ having trouble with my audio. I just installed the latest release of Ubuntu and the sound worked initally.
<Tecna> using brasero on 9.04 livecd: "Error while burning. The drive is busy"
<abner> hey guys, does ubuntu jaunty supports encrypt disk during the installation?
<mzz> abner: iirc the alt installer gave me that option, at least for my homedir. I haven't tried the regular installer.
 * wavecutter whatś a good repository of themes for ubuntu?
<mbeierl> Tecna: was the live CD still in the drive?  Do you have more than one CD drive?
<abner> mzz, yes, i did it with this installer in the past
<spasysheep> stroyan: ty, worked perfectly
<mzz> abner: if you know of a list of things the alt installer can do that the regular one can't please share :)
<BLTnoTomato> i'm still running 8.10 server. what are the latest kernel updates and where can I get it?
<Tecna> mbeierl:  I have 2 drives.  let's assume I know enough not to try to overwrite my livecd while I'm using it.
<abner> mzz, but i don't have this alt anymore =\
<mbeierl> Tecna: just checking, sorry
<Guest7882> how could i install flash player on ubuntu 9.04?? i have already install adobe-flash installer but it doesn't fix it....what should i do?
<hatter243> Guest7882, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Volans> hi, what is going on here ,
<hatter243> Guest7882, that contains a ton of other packages, but the flash ones are in there
<skierpage> Guest7882, in Konqueror you have to rescan plugins.
<Volans> i am new here,
<hatter243> Volans, we're fixing stuff, what's up?
<Tecna> abner: i was just told by someone else that the alt installer can encrypt your root.  in fact, I just downloaded it and am attempting to burn it to a cd right now
<Volans> sorry, just first time here, quite blur
<Guest7882> what does it means "in Konqueror you have to rescan plugins"???
<mattgyver> After i restart my network shares on my second hard drive are lost and have to be recreated, anybody know how to fix this?
<Tecna> my dinner just arrived.  I'll come back later to try to get help with my cd burning problem.
<wavecutter> Anyone adept and resolving audio issues
<abner> Tecna, nice i don't know why we don't have this option in the original installer =\
<wavecutter> ?
<skierpage> Guest7882, Settings > Konqueror Settings > Plugins > Plugins, click [Scan for Plugins].
<abner> Tecna, where you found this alt installer>
<abner> ?
<Guest7882> ah ok but i use firefox
<amy__> mbeiel thanks you for your help
<skierpage> Guest7882, then in the Plugins panel on that settings pane, you should see the two flash mime types if you expand Plugins in the tree view.
<bullgard4> /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode includes the 2 directories 'CN' and 'TW'. Does this stand for China and Taiwan? Can I safely delete them if all my locales are de_DE.UTF-8?
<Tecna> abner: when you go to download from your selected mirror, choose an iso that has the word, "alternate" in the filename.
<abner> Tecna, ok, thanks
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, i had a little problem here. since i upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, when i want to play mp3, or mp4 files, no sound...
<unitedpotsmokers> why eh?
<j0rg> hi, just wondering which kernel i should use. I'm using the Ubuntu 9.04DVD image in a virtual machine
<Tecna> abner: there's one for 64-bit, and I386
<j0rg> linux-virtual, linux-generic, linux-server, linux-image-generic, linux-image-server, linux-image-virtual, linux-image-2.6.28-11-virtual, linux-image-2.6.28-11-server, linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<j0rg> i did some googling about and couldn't find a description for each one
<j0rg> i guessing the virtual ones are cut down ones for virtual machines?
<mzz> bullgard4: I don't speak perl, but I'm pretty sure those have to do with conversion between character sets, not locale data. Why do you want them gone?
<mzz> bullgard4: (I wouldn't delete them, scripts could fail confusingly)
<bullgard4> mzz: My root partition overflows. I need to remove files there.
<lukus> mplayer has youtube player
<BLTnoTomato> how can i get my kernel to 2.6.24-30 -rc2 or newer? i'm currently running 2.6.24-23
<lukus> it's AWESOME
<j0rg> so does anyone know the difference between these kernels or where i could find out?
<mzz> bullgard4: recommend you fix that by moving some things to a different partition, not by removing things
<laclasse> lukus, heh
<mzz> bullgard4: (or by removing unused packages, of course, but not by manually deleting files)
<erUSUL> bullgard4: sudo apt-get clean
<laclasse> lukus, i knew totem youtube plugin but not mplayer
<mzz> bullgard4: you can move a directory tree to a different partition, then mount that partition in the spot those things were initially located
<stroyan> j0rg: The "linux-generic" package is a meta-package which depends on and pulls in the right packages.
<lukus> laclasse; no bullshit comments.. / adverts / interface -> just the video
<laclasse> lukus, whats the command switch ?
<Guest7882> skierpage: i've succesfully installed them....but after restarting firefox flash video still doesn't work....what should i do?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I have done apt-get clean. This was not enough.
<lukus> laclasse; are no - it's totem
<lukus> *ah
<laclasse> lukus, pahh you meant the totem youtube plugin then
<laclasse> its not bad
<lukus> i do
<lukus> my shortcuts are labelled confusingly
<laclasse> crashes on seeking
<erUSUL> bullgard4: then check where the space is being wasted (aplications>accesories>disk analizer) maybe your logs grown to much
<stroyan> j0rg: You can learn about packages with the apt-cache command, like       apt-cache show linux-generic
<lukus> it doesn't crash for me
<laclasse> lukus, on seeking far in the file ?
<lukus> ah .. scrubbing?
<j0rg> stroyan: can i use the virtual ones, are they for virtual machines?
<laclasse> erm oopsy that was on early f10 actually ... jaunty should have that fixed.
<clyde_> Hello, my MS bluetooth mouse is listed in the devices but i can't get it to connect and work. any ideas plz?
<j0rg> im guessing stroyan the virtual one has less drivers, ie only what's required for a virtual machine
<gravityreloaded> can anyone help me with youtube, how to correct freeze of video, audio carries on normally?
<gravityreloaded> I'm on Jaunty
<Stefan-> Hi
<Stefan-> Can someone help me
<abner> another question, does jaunty i386 supports high memory? (> 3GB)
<gravityreloaded> P4 2.66 1GbRam
<Out_Cold> can someone help me figure out how to record sound output? like what i hear?
<lukus> laclasse; it's fixed i think .. by not allowing you to seek
<lukus> can just play it
<jamescarr> how can I install couchdb 0.90 on ubuntu?
<laclasse> lukus, ol, nice fix ;)
<Stefan-> Can someone help me  ????
<stroyan> j0rg: Yes.  The "linux-image-virtual" package has kernel that is right for virtual machines with just virtual devices.
<lukus> i love the experience of watching youtube videos without a browser tho
<gravityreloaded> Also why does it work on some sites but not others?
<wavecutter> anyone know what port efnet is on?
<Out_Cold> !ask > Stefan-
<ubottu> Stefan-, please see my private message
<j0rg> \\
<j0rg> thanks
<Cryovat> wavecutter: 6777
<Cryovat> Erm
<j0rg> stroyan: ill use that then
<Cryovat> 6667
<wavecutter> j0rg ty
<Stefan-> today i install ubuntu but i lost username and password :S
<bullgard4> erUSUL: 'disk analyzer' is a Ubuntu provided tool?
<Out_Cold> Stefan- re-install
<Stefan-> ok
<Out_Cold> Stefan-, and write down both
<Stefan-> thanks
<Stefan-> :D
<bullgard4> mzz: Thank you for advising.
<adnan> whats the difference between a "normal" user and a "system" user
<gravityreloaded> anyone know how to fix youtube bug in Jaunty?
<Out_Cold> anyone know of any apps to record sound output??
<gravityreloaded> audacity
<bullgard4> adnan: Is this Windows speak? In Ubuntu there is root and no system user.
<LordMetroid> When I open up the display preferences the computer suddenly starts to go really really slow and I can't get it back to normal even if I close the display preference dialog which never really opens, anyone else experienced this kind of behaviour?
<planegenius1> hello, i just got an external harddrive, I want to install Ubuntu on it, I can boot from it, and i disconnected my other drive, but when i go to the Ubuntu installer, it doesn't recognize it as a device.  What do I do?
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: I use Audacity for most of my sound edit projects - You can choose sound to record from
<spasysheep> is it possible to add an "edit with gedit" option to the right-click menu in nautilus?
<Out_Cold> thanks gravityreloaded.. a friend found a sound on myspace but its not in stores or anywhere else
<Out_Cold> spasysheep, go to properties from right click and adjust ¨open with¨
<Guest7882> i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and adobe-flashplugin packages but i still can't play flash video on firefox!!!! some one could help me?????
<planegenius1> anybody?
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: im guessing usb drive, and it should just work - when you boot the ubuntu CD, do you see it under Places ?
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: I extracted an MP3 file from a PPS with Audacity
<Out_Cold> pps?
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: Had to decrease speed by 4x but worked :)
<Guest521> hallo everybody
<gravityreloaded> powerpoint
<jomofo> Man page indicates that "setfacl -R ..." should work recursively on files and directories, but it seems to only work on sub dirs, not files?
<planegenius1> yep it is.
<laclasse> Guest7882, restart firefox, and type: about:plugins in the url address bar, does it list your flash plugin ?
<Out_Cold> oh lol
<adria> how to configure the keyboard language in fluxbox with /etc/X11/xorg.con dont work
<spasysheep> out_cold: that only works for that file type - i want to enable it for all files (yes I realise it wont work for most of them) - similair to the "open with" section in windoze allowing you to open any file with any program
<CarlFK1> Guest7882: you need the package named flashplugin-nonfree
<Out_Cold> spasysheep, sorry... i know just by extension..
<planegenius1> CarlFK1: it is FAT32 tho, and i heard thats not the best for linux, should I reformat it
<spasysheep> out_cold: hmmm...
<adria> howto configure the kyboard languaje in fluxbox
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: the installer will give you the option of partitioning/formatting
<Guest7882> laclasse: yes and it says them are enabled.....so why can't i see flash video?
<zimbres> My system is really slow on boot, could it be because there are many services to initialized. In this case how can I disable unused services?(comment lines in rc1.d?)
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: nd yes, you should :)
<planegenius1> CarlFK1: NTSF?
<planegenius1> CarlFK1: NTFS?
<gravityreloaded> NoScript Firefox extension blocks Flash Videos
<Wavecutter> m trying to connect to Efnet via Konversation and I get this error. ¨ [error]  Closing Link: 72.xxx.xxx.xxx (*** Banned (cache))¨
<Dr_Willis> zimbres:  by default theres not a lot of services started by default
<laclasse> Guest7882,  read what CarlFK1 said ?
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: im torn about ntfs - it is definitely the way to go for a place to share files between linux/win/mac - not sure if I would use it for the linux OS
<gravityreloaded> nor me
<sanguisdex1> so I and seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/313027 that a fix has been released.  does that mean I can use compiz in my 2 year old ait card again?
<zzaza> Stefan-, why dont you just introduce your problem may be someone can help
<zzaza> Out_Cold, try installing audacity
<CarlFK1> hmm, anyone know if grub will boot files on ntfs?
<abz___> hi guys could someone help me....all of a sudden my external ntfs drive will not mount
<zzaza> abner, am running it on laptop with 4gb just installed it detected it
<mib_j2j6vw> what do I need to create emerald themes?
<Dr_Willis> CarlFK1:  i dont think it can
<abz___> can't even mount it from gparted
<zimbres> Dr_Willis, But I think I've enabled some services like ssh mysql ... But I do not know how to disable them.
<Out_Cold> thanks zzaza i am just trying to figure out how to change my recording devices..
<gravityreloaded> no problem with ext2 partition in Windows anyway - there is freeware out there for reading your Linux partion from Windows
<Dr_Willis> mib_j2j6vw:  the emerald theme tool has  an itnerface where you can 'create' an theme
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | zimbres
<ubottu> zimbres: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<abner> zzaza, 32bits?
<Guest7882> CarlFK1: it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> zimbres:  most services dont take very long to start
<mib_j2j6vw> Dr_Willis: ah.. I must have missed it, thanks
<planegenius1> heres what i want to do, partition a few for ubuntu and the rest for backup (windows files)
<joetobey> Just Upgraded to version 9 and now I have Out of Range on my monitor...any way to get an image?
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: jury says ntfs is no good for hosting linux os.  ext3 has drivers for win/mac
<Wavecutter> I´m trying to connect to Efnet via Konversation and I get this error. ¨ [error]  Closing Link: 72.xxx.xxx.xxx (*** Banned (cache))¨ Anyone know what thats about?
<zzaza> abner, sure 32bits
<mib_j2j6vw> Dr_Willis: just one other thing, do you know what I need to make GDM (login) themes?
<Dr_Willis> mib_j2j6vw:  it has like 5 'engines' for the theme you can use. then you just tweak the sliders/settings.
<Dr_Willis> mib_j2j6vw:  find a gdm theme and extract/dissect it. :) ive never messed tith them
<abner> zzaza, hmmm.. maybe it's already supported on jaunty
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: 2 partitions is good.  or even 3, a tiny fat one that has the drivers needed for the other OSs
<Baatti> Hi, I just downloaded a GDM theme from gnome-look.org.. but its just a folder with files, and I don't know how to make it load up when I boot. Can I get some help please?
<mib_j2j6vw> Dr_Willis: lol. yea, I shall, sounds like fun :P
<CarlFK1> Guest7882: you should make it work
<gravityreloaded> I have Jaunty with all updates, can anyone tell me if 2Gb of SWAP is too much for my system? I have P4@2.6Mhz , GeForce 6200 and 1Gb DDR
<zzaza> abner: sure it is supported other distro one had to write something like append mem=4gb
<mzz> planegenius1: I wouldn't actually install linux on ntfs, or even use it for /home, but for sharing files it works ok here
<Dr_Willis> Baatti:  theres a 'login manager' tool you can use to 'install' the theme.
<mib_j2j6vw> gravityreloaded: there's never "too much"
<Baatti> Dr_Willis, thanks
<jdwarta> !vuze
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vuze
<gravityreloaded> mib_j2j6vw: ok good :D
<mzz> planegenius1: I'd expect permissions-related glitches when using it for /home or an actual linux install
<jdwarta> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Need_Help_1> hi
<abner> zzaza, in ubuntu 8 i need to recompile the kernel or use server kernel
<Guest7882> CarlFK1: it doesn't....i have restard firefox....it still doesn't work....what am i doing wrong??
<Need_Help_1> i got a problem
<kansan> i installed adobe air on hardy.  how do i run adobe air items?
<Need_Help_1> my audia is working fine
<laclasse> Baatti, alternatively gdm themes are stored in /usr/share/gdm/themes/
<jdwarta> vuze isn't working for me on jaunty......
<mib_j2j6vw> gravityreloaded: I tend to do 2x ram myself
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: im guessing usb drive, and it should just work - when you boot the ubuntu CD, do you see it under Places ?
<Need_Help_1> but  when i try to record something it doesnt work at all
<Baatti> laclasse, thanks
<elvenmonk> This is just a poll..what is the more common..more supported..media player for the linux realm these days....VLC/Elisa/Amarok/Mplayer/mythTV/other...
<CarlFK1> Guest7882: did you install the package named flashplugin-nonfree
<Need_Help_1> the sound itself is working
<mudassar> hello
<melik> my ubuntu wont suspend or hibernate
<melik> :/
<ubuntunoobneedin> i upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 and my wifi quit its a broadcom 4312 can anyone help me make my wifi work
<Need_Help_1> but recording doesnt :S :S
<Guest7882> CarlFK1: yes i di
<Guest7882> yes i did
<mudassar> can I talk to some expert ?
<laclasse> melik, got a recent e1000 NIC card by any chance ?
<gravityreloaded> I can't boot from my USB created with Ubuntu, is that because my motherboard doesn't support it, or is problem with my pen-drive?
<mib_j2j6vw> Need_Help_1: try turning up your mib boots
<mib_j2j6vw> mic*
<mib_j2j6vw> boost*
<planegenius1> mzz: i am surprised that the hardrive is not listed as an option in the installer, it really should work
<melik> not sure laclasse its a 901 asus eeepc
<benedikt> How can I copy my apt packages selection to replicate my installation on another machine? I know I have done this..
<CarlFK1> elvenmonk: I have never had a problem with mplayer.  vlc seems to have a healthy community
<Dr_Willis> !clone | benedikt
<joetobey> Can I get Help:
<Need_Help_1> i dont want to record my mic
<joetobey> Just Upgraded to version 9 and now I have Out of Range on my monitor...any way to get an image?
<ubottu> benedikt: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<frg22> hello, when two audio streams are mixed, I get a crackling noise (new installation of 9.04)... Any ideas?
<benedikt> Dr_Willis: THANKS.
<mudassar> i have headphone volume problem in ubuntu can some body help ?
<Need_Help_1> i want to record what iam listening too
<frg22> forum fixes/obvious things don't work
<gravityreloaded> Need_Help_1: Use Audacity
<Need_Help_1> iam
<mzz> planegenius1: well, you can install into a loopback-mounted file on ntfs (see wubi) and you can mount it somewhere (don't know if the installer adds the fstab entry) but I'd expect the permissions/ownership rules to be too different to support actually installing onto it
<benedikt> Sorry about the caps. Any ideas where gedit saves the settings?
<jdwarta> mudassar: what's wrong?
<abz___> guys anyone able to help me...my ntfs usb drive seems to not be mounting.....
<jdwarta> I need help with vuze... it doesnt work in jaunty
<benedikt> abz___: automounting or do you have a problem mounting it manually?
<mudassar> my headphones were working fine in windows. But in ubuntu its volume is so low but mike works fine
<mudassar> microphone
<TheCompWiz> anyone know how to specify an alternative repository when installing via a network?  (I don't want to try & use ubuntu's repository... as it's a bit busy/slow lately)
<Bloak> hi, im sorry to ask this here I know its not the place how do i join the trmolous channel?
<abz___> benedikt - when i fdisk -l
<mbeierl> using compiz, nvidia jaunty installed driver (Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300), I am still getting the nvidia black window bug?!?  anyone know how to fix this?
<abz___> dev/sdc1               1       60802   488386583+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Baatti> awesome, thanks guys! lets see if this works
<abz___> it's an ntfs partition though?!
<laclasse> melik, in /etc/pm/config.d/ you can mention kernel modules that should be removed before suspend. Maybe that would help.
<mudassar> can somebody talk in private ?
<laclasse> melik, you have a swap file ?
<melik> yes laclasse
<benedikt> abz___: you dont mount with fdisk. Do "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/device /mount/point -o force"
<jdwarta> mudassar: try right-clicking on the volume icon in the tray and click on "Volume Control"
<planegenius1> mzz: this is a brand new drive, cant i just format it so ubuntu will work with it?
<laclasse> melik, if swap >= RAM ?
<mzz> abz___: the "FAT32" there corresponds to a magic byte in the partition table that isn't read by tools like "mount", just by fdisk. Don't worry about it.
<gravityreloaded> mbeierl: Try an  earlier version of nvidia driver
<mzz> planegenius1: hmm, I actually don't think I've ever formatted something ntfs from linux, but iirc it is possible
<CarlFK1> what is the audio-city sounding package thats good for recording from a mic?
<andybond13> hello, I just upgraded to Jaunty Jackalope from Intrepid Ibex, but everything is slower, how do I fix this?
<rv65> #csis111
<mbeierl> gravityreloaded: ok... any recommendation?
<lanzelloth> TheCompWiz, you mean like system -> administration -> software sources
<mudassar> volume is from the tray but I can't hear it in headphones
<TheCompWiz> lanzelloth: ... nope... even before that.
<mudassar> volume is full from the tray *
<gravityreloaded> I uninstalled nvidia
<TheCompWiz> aka... bare-metal install...
<jdwarta> mudassar: open volume control and volume prefs
<gravityreloaded> then updated but with different version
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: still waiting on:  i'm guessing usb drive, and it should just work - when you boot the ubuntu CD, do you see it under Places ?
<mzz> mudassar: I'd dig through the switches section of the volume control panel
<TheCompWiz> I have my own repository setup internally... but from a net-boot install... it won't let me change the repository to mine.
<joetobey> Still waiting on: Just Upgraded to version 9 and now I have Out of Range on my monitor...any way to get an image?
<jdwarta> mudassar: btw, i have a problem, just opposite of yours
<mushuukyou> I think I did "make" on the atlantis folder ok, but I don't see it show up as an effect
<andybond13> hello, I just upgraded to Jaunty Jackalope from Intrepid Ibex, but everything is slower, how do I fix this?
<abz___> benedikt - he device '/dev/sdc1 doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS. Maybe the wrong device is used? or the whole disk instead of a partition
<Need_Help_1> So any suggestions ?
<lanzelloth> TheCompWiz, sorry can't help you there
<mateus> how do i manually reconfigure xserver? im on xubuntu
<kansan> how do i launch adobe air applicaitons?  it seems like i have to use the desktop shortcut button... is there any other way?
<planegenius1> CarlFK1: yes, i do see it there and i can access it.
<lanzelloth> guys, i'm about to delete and repartition 2 out of 4 of my partitions and they're both at the "end" of the harddrives; is there any easy way to regenerate fstab after I do that?
<mudassar> it has started working fine now
<andybond13> hello, I just upgraded to Jaunty Jackalope from Intrepid Ibex, but everything is slower, how do I fix this?
<jdwarta> mudassar: good
<mudassar> I am facing one another problem
<Castawayz> hey, if im trying to resize my ubuntu part with gparted (booted into gparted cd) do i resize sda2 (extended), sda5(ext3)
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: but when you run the installer, there is no mention of it?
<dwxreaper> where do I get an alternate installation cd for ubuntu
<dwxreaper> ubuntu server
<gravityreloaded> andybond13 did you try sudo apt-get upgrade?
<gravityreloaded> and apt-get update
<tsurko> hello everybody
<planegenius1> CarlFK1: thats correct, you know when the installer enters the partitioner and lists devices.  My list is blank.
<gravityreloaded> I have Jaunty working ok but new install
<laclasse> Need_Help_1, try arecord
<tsurko> I've an issue with an external monitor on laptop in 9.04 - when I close laptop's lid the external monitor goes blank
<CarlFK1> dwxreaper:   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<tsurko> have you got any suggestions about this problem?
<spasysheep> tsurko: It's probably the laptop automatically going into sleep mode when you close the lid
<Dr_Willis> tsurko:  check the power savings settings - i think its in there soemwhere.
<zzaza> tsurko, have u tried waking it up by hints some the ext keyboard
<andybond13> gravityreloaded, I just did both, neither installed anything new
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: I am going to verify that and log a bug if I can confirm it. in the mean time, you may want to try the alt-installer - or wait a few hours and see what I end up with
<Refrent> the command to list channels is /list right?
<dwxreaper> where can I get the alternate install cd for ubuntu server?
<tsurko> yes, I tried
<mudassar> I am getting an error "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall" when I try to login in X-Lite
<spasysheep> Refrent yea
<tsurko> actually I woke him up this way in 8.10
<CarlFK1> dwxreaper: there is only one for server
<Castawayz> I installed ubuntu with way too little HD space, it's on the same HD, i have gparted loaded.. how do I add more space from my NTFS to the ubuntu part?
<Refrent> spasysheep, thx
<Kyo_Sohma2> hey everyone! i'm a nub when it comes to linux, so can anyone give me any ideas as to why my ubuntu can't get on the internet? I have it dual booted on this machine, along with vista, which I am on currently. Its connected up to a LAN networkfor internet and vista can connect to it no problem. Ubuntu can connect just fine, but can't get on the web for some reason, so any ideas?
<tsurko> the power settings say that the screen is supposed to go "blank" when the lid is closed
<spasysheep> Castawayz shrink the ntfs, and expand ubuntu into the space
<tsurko> I tried to set it to "Do nothing" but no good
<Castawayz> Kyo_Sohma2: do you have WEP or WPA
<Brendan6223> hello?
<Out_Cold> gravityreloaded, have you used that option to record desktop sound beffore? i cant seem to record anytihng but my mic..
<Castawayz> spasysheep: ok thanks
<usr13> mudassar: What is X-lite
<usr13> ?
<Kyo_Sohma2> ?
<genii> tsurko: A fast dirty way around it is make /etc/acpi/lid.sh -x
<zzaza> tsurko, is ur laptop able to send to ext monitor at the same time show on the screen
<planegenius1> CarlFK1: thanks, what would i do with the installer? and yes i can wait...
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: a while ago I accidently instlled to a usb drive that I forgot was plugged in, so i know its spozed to be possible
<Brendan6223> hello, new ubuntu user on board
<tsurko> zzaza, yes - if the lid is opened they both work fine
<dwxreaper> CarlFK1: so how do I install a "fake raid" with server, since it's not a supported option with the graphical installer
<dwxreaper> seems weird the server cd would not have that option
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: I haven't tried that yet
<CarlFK1> planegenius1: it's a cd that boots into a text based install wizard.  you end up with the exact same system, it just has more options
<eyore15> updated to 9,04; noticed that acroread is now in regular repositories ... do we still need to add medibuntu to source software sources?
<drschupp> there isn't anything that you need medibuntu for anymore
<CarlFK1> dwxreaper: heh  it's a cd that boots into a text based install wizard.  you end up with the exact same system, it just has more options - like fake raid
<Castawayz> !ubottu mediabuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Castawayz> !ubottu media
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu media
<Castawayz> what
<Pici> !medibuntu | Castawayz
<ubottu> Castawayz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jtgiri> hi guys , I have "/" 100% used , I do have some other partions attached to it , what can I do to clean it ? i don't know where to clean  /dev/sda1              10G  9.5G     0 100% /
<Castawayz> lol oh
<usr13> mudassar: Do you have a router / firewall between you and the internet?
<dwxreaper> CarlFK1: okay so the servercd is fine to install "fake raid" as long as it's past 8.04 (has dmraid)
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: I have about 10 diffrent options in drop-down list next to recording source - try all them. :)
<Patrick904> can anyone tell me how to get the old Pidgin icon back in 9.04
<dwxreaper> CarlFK1: a document on ubuntu.com says ubuiquity doesn't have the option to install fake raid
<dwxreaper> which is what's on the server cd install??
<mudassar> x-lite is a voip software for making/receiving voip calls
<m1r> ubuntu 8.04.2 - kinit: trying to resume from disk... this process takes up like 2 minutes, is there any way i can block this so system boots properly ?
<Kyo_Sohma2> hey everyone! i'm a nub when it comes to linux, so can anyone give me any ideas as to why my ubuntu can't get on the internet? I have it dual booted on this machine, along with vista, which I am on currently. Its connected up to a LAN networkfor internet and vista can connect to it no problem. Ubuntu can connect just fine, but can't get on the web for some reason, so any ideas?
<mudassar> but it gives me error "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall"
<dsch04> Anyone know if there's a subversion 1.6 package for Jaunty?
<mudassar> how can I disable this firewall ?
<Castawayz> !ubottu Kyo_Sohma2 | patience
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Castawayz> doh
<Castawayz> !ubottu patience | Kyo_Sohma2
<Out_Cold> gravityreloaded, i only have 4... and i tried 3 of them.. the 4th is OSS and it wont let me select it.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu patience
<Castawayz> i give up
<Castawayz> lol
<Castawayz> !ubottu patience
<dwxreaper> CarlFK1: there seems to be no alternate cd for server, so how do I install fake raid since the doc says I can't use ubuquity installer (which I guess is on servercd)
<Kyo_Sohma2> o_o
<CarlFK1> dwxreaper: there is only one for server
<genii> Castawayz: You don't need !ubottu   or such. just something like:   !factoidname | username
<usr13> mudassar: Doo yu have firewall software installed you your system?
<CarlFK1> dwxreaper: there is only one for server (the text based)
<sanguisdex1> so I and seeing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/313027 that a fix has been released.  does that mean I can use 3d display settings on my 2 year old ait card again?
<HNSZ> hi there
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. Just tried to restore a file from Deleted Items. But cannot find it! How could I find a file that I just supposedly restored to its original location?
<CarlFK1> <- off to find usb drive I can whack
<mudassar> how can I find the firewall software ? I am new to linux and want to learn it, I found ubuntu to be the best. I use voip software frequently, but I couldn't get rid of this issue "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall"
<LordMtrod> Resizing windows through compiz in normal mode is really really slow... how so?
<Pici> !firewall | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mudassar> how can I disable firewall ?
<usr13> mudassar: Have you installed firewall software on your computer?
<mzz> sanguisdex1: what card? I really doubt fglrx upstream changed their mind on what cards they support
<mudassar> I didn't install any firewall
<m1r> ubuntu 8.04.2 - kinit: trying to resume from disk... this process takes up like 2 minutes, is there any way i can block this so system boots properly ?
<Kyo_Sohma2> =(
<usr13> mudassar: Then that is not the issue?
<genii> gizmo_the_great: Try something like:   sudo updatedb && locate filename-here
<Rammmler1983> y do i need swap, / and /boot? and what is the recommenden partition?
<usr13> mudassar: What port is closed or not responding?
<sanguisdex1> mzz: mobbility 1400
<mudassar> problem is the firewall, but I am not sure where is firewall
<w3ccv> New Wind U120, New load of UNR (ubuntu). Any drivers for the internal WiFi (ReakTek) or which USB WiFi works with this combo?
<usr13> mudassar: Do you have a router / firewall between you and the internet?
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: 'fraid I can't help you then - my Alsa mixer gives me 1 choice - but that's because I have a TV card. But I have a very basic onboard sound card. Don't know why you can't choose OSS...
<mudassar> yes I think
<gizmo_the_great> genii: i know the file was 16mb. Anyway to search by size?
<mudassar> but X-lite was working fine in windows
<gravityreloaded> Out_Cold: 'fraid I can't help you then - my Alsa mixer gives me *11 choices* - but that's because I have a TV card. But I have a very basic onboard sound card. Don't know why you can't choose OSS...
<Out_Cold> ty lol
<genii> gizmo_the_great: Possibly, but offhand I don't know what command for that
<eilan> îùå éãò ôä òáøéú?
<eilan> òáøéú?
<genii> eilan: English here please
<tgr1> hi i was wondering why my amd64 is running so slow since upgrading from 8.04 i386 i was running before on same laptop i have amd64 turion processor
<uusedman> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> tgr1:  check the video card dr4ivers
<usr13> mudassar: The error message you are getting does not mention a port number?
<mzz> sanguisdex1: if I read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fglrx right that's simply not supported anymore by fglrx (by versions of fglrx working with current xorg-server). According to a quick google radeonhd does support the card. I don't know how much 3d support you'd get that way though.
<mudassar> no it is simply "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall"
<mzz> sanguisdex1: it is unlikely fglrx will change their mind on what cards they support, but support by the open drivers for cards fglrx no longer supports is rapidly improving
<tgr1> Dr_Willis: if i install the restricted drivers you think that will spped things up?
<uusedman> I am putting my DVD in the DVD Player and the icon is not showing up neither it is mounting on my Desktop, HOw can I check If I accidently unmount the DVD Player?
<Dr_Willis> tgr1:  if your system needs them.. yes.
<mzz> tgr1: what are you comparing?
<abchirk> where do I find keymap files like de?
<w3ccv> gizmo_the_great:  Did you 'rm <thefile>' or send it to trash.  if you used 'rm', it 's gone!
<tgr1> mzz ubuntu 8.04 i386 with my current fresh install 9.04 amd64
<_CommandeR_> with what player can i play dvd movies
<mzz> tgr1: no, I mean what tasks are you comparing?
<tgr1> mzz when i start things up it takes longer for it to start
<tgr1> like more slow mzz
<uusedman> How can I check if I accidently unmount my DVD Player?
<mzz> tgr1: that's unlikely to be graphics driver-related. Might be filesystem-related.
<vart> I have 2 ntfs partitions on my disk. Neither is mounted. One of the partitions is shown in the Places of the nautilus. How do I remove it?
<tgr1> mzz when i run a wine application called metatrader 4 for my forex work it takes a while to change charts and things also
<tgr1> mzz how do i fix it?
<mzz> tgr1: that might be graphics-related, but I know very little about wine on amd64. It may have its own special problems.
<tgr1> mzz i have multiple partitions p1 for / 20 gb p2 /home 191 gb p3 backup ubuntu on 20gb p4 swap more or less
<thomash_> strange i installed openssh-server and started it without problems using /etc/init.d/ssh start but when i try to connect to localhost using ssh it gives me "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer"
<thomash_> any ideas?
<tgr1> mzz it isn't just wine it is everything
<thomash_> this is a default install of ubuntu on my hosting provider
<genii> thomash_: Try 127.0.0.1 instead
<thomash_> i dont know if they maybe added some security stuff thats disallowing me to connect via ssh
<binaryflow> Does anyone by chance know the package name for enabling ogg vorbis support in amarok 2 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<mudassar> it is not showing me any port number that is blocked but just this message "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall"
<thomash_> genii: that gives me: "Connection closed by UNKNOWN"
<tgr1> you know when you click on a border and drag it? i get multiple shadows sometimes
<sanguisdex1> mzz: all well
<thomash_> netstat shows that port 22 is open
<genii> thomash_: Hopefully you're not trying "root" for username
<usr13> mudassar: Is this  VOIP phone software or what?
<thomash_> i havent tried any user yet
<mudassar> yes
<Kyo_Sohma2> hey everyone! i'm a nub when it comes to linux, so can anyone give me any ideas as to why my ubuntu can't get on the internet? I have it dual booted on this machine, along with vista, which I am on currently. Its connected up to a LAN networkfor internet and vista can connect to it no problem. Ubuntu can connect just fine, but can't get on the web for some reason, so any ideas?
<planegenius1> ok, it works now, but how do i partition it?? what filesystem do i use and what mount point?
<tsurko> i've made another experiment - connected the external monitor, restarted the laptop and closed the lid
<ajuna> can you forward ports of the same range for multiple IP addresses or does it have to be unique for each address?
<tsurko> now my external monitor works even if the lid is closed
<genii> thomash_:  Try like: ssh -l username localhost -vv
<tsurko> if I open the lid - external monitor goes blank and laptop screen turns on
<genii> thomash_: The output might give some clue
<tsurko> if I close the lid the external screen works again
<tsurko> really weird....
<tgr1> i guess i won't get an answer to this
<swine_flu> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<mushuukyou> I did a "make" on an atlantis theme, but I can't seem to find it to use it.
<tgr1> anyone else have problems with amd64
<usr13> mudassar: What is your outside IP?  (if you don't know, go to ipchicken.com).
<Steeley> in what way?
<Cycom> the plugin wrapper for flash seems to crash occasionally, tgr, but otherwise I've been fairly happy with it.
<mushuukyou> I'm using AMD64 right now, having a problem with themes.
<Sickki> hi does someone have better solution for this loop-aes problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/loop-aes-source/+bug/342902 current solutions seems to be compile kernel with module but i would not really like compile own kernel becouse of just getting loop-aes works
<TheCompWiz> this is beginning to drive me nuts.   I still can't figure out how to change the repository.
<planegenius1> ok, i am rather new to this, and am trying to partition a drive for ubuntu, what file system do i select?
<tgr1> Cycom
<tgr1> use the release candidate for flash from adobe
<hdoria> where can i find the patches used in xorg-server?
<vart> planegenius1: ext3 would be most stable choice
<nmvictor> How do i configure znc?
<Lazermann> Does anyone now how to adjust area code in wvdial?
<tgr1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<mzz> planegenius1: ext3 is fine. ext4 may be an option depending on how optimistic you are :)
<planegenius1> vart: what do i choose for 'mount point'?
<mzz> planegenius1: (feature-wise ext4 is fine too, but it's still pretty new, so it's possible there are scary lurking bugs)
<MuLLeN> dae
<planegenius1> mzz: yeah, not ready to use ext 4 yet...
<Need_Help_1> is there any possibility to select PCM as source ?
<vart> planegenius1: mount point for what? you need a root partition / and swap, others are optional
<Need_Help_1> In audacity ???
<mudassar> X-Lite is a voip software I have just configured it in ubuntu. I am new to ubuntu (linux), it is giving me message "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall", how can I disable this firewall ?
<tgr1> thanks guys for help if you want to make some money check out forexfactory eurusd thread it has helped me a lot maybe can help you too
<mattgyver> I cannot seem to share folders in 9.04, i get a  'net usershare' returned error 255' error, does anyone know anything about this?
<usr13> mudassar: What is your outside IP address?
<vart> I have 2 ntfs partitions on my disk. Neither is mounted. One of the partitions is shown in the Places of the nautilus. How do I remove it?
<mudassar> usr13: which outside ip brother ?
<e1luca> I downloaded cairo-dock_v2.0.0-rc5_x86_64.deb (from theyr site because it's not in repositories). I changed permisions.
<e1luca> Yet, gdebi  cairo-dock_v2.0.0-rc5_x86_64.deb  gives error: Failed to open the software package. The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file. What I do wrong?
<usr13> mudassar: What is your outside IP?  (if you don't know, go to ipchicken.com).
<usr13> mudassar: Yours.
<mudassar> ok
<wolter> hi
<wolter> is there a way i can style qt windows as gtk?
<elementz> how can i force pulseaudio to restart? i tried via /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart, but i get the following:  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<mudassar> my outside ip is "213.100.63.251"
<planegenius1> vart: i am in the ubuntu installer and am editing a partition,and it asks me for mount point. / , /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr, /var
<mzz> planegenius1: if in doubt a swap partition roughly the same size as your ram and several GiB (or the rest of the drive) for / is reasonable, imho
<vart> e1luca: try to redownoad it
<e1luca> @ vart dit that 3 times allready
<vart> planegenius1: you are talking about the first partition you have created? then /
<Icemagic> Hi
<vart> e1luca: when instlling are you using sudo?
<e1luca> y
<Icemagic> I got problems updating to 9.04
<e1luca> sudo gdebi /home/e1luca/Documents/cairo-dock-plug-ins_v2.0.0-rc5_x86_64.deb
<Icemagic> I get W:Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Icemagic> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Icemagic> when I try
<Icemagic> anyone could help me?
<usr13> mudassar: Do you have a router / firewall between this machine and the internet?  (Many firewall routers contain NAT firewalls and if that is the case, you may need to foward needed ports through this firewall router.)
<hdoria> where can i find the patches used in xorg-server?
<Gashern> i need some help, on updating to 9.04 it tells me i must update to 8.10 from 8.04 first, but when i update to 8.10 i lose all internet connectivity
<Icemagic> I also have problems updating to 9.04
<twolane> mudassar: http://www.voipuser.org/forum_topic_605.html
<Icemagic> it says W:Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multivers/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Icemagic> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Icemagic> anyone could help me T.T ?
<jdwarta> idk if i am in jaunty or not.... i updated during the night, and one of my brothers who is NOT a computer person clicked off the error message or whatever happened
<wolter> Gashern, run nm-applet
<vasya35> how i can instal files .exe ?
<mudassar> user13: yes there is a D-Link wireless router in my room, how can I do the port forwarding ?
<wolter> vasya35, get wine
<Icemagic> >.>
<Icemagic> <.<
<Icemagic> T.T
<jdwarta> Icemagic: are you updating through the update manager
<Icemagic> yep
<usr13> mudassar: Your outside IP seems to be blocking all ping requests, so it is slow to scan. Is this our outside IP address "213.100.63.251" ?
<jdwarta> Icemagic: r u 32-bit or 64-bit
<Icemagic> 64
<mudassar> 213.100.63.251 yes
<zomby_woof> Icemagic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=94111
<Gashern> ive had that running when i tryed updating to it before, but it wasn't allowing any connections at all
<ienorand> vasya35: and are you sure there are no ubuntu versions of that specific rogram?
<vasya35> i am wine, but when i instal counter-strike hi is instaled, and when i go enjoy it, he don't work
<default> hi, here's whats up with a computer i have, the onboard video chip is dead therefor i am unable to install a monitor, putting a new video card in doesn't work either i have a black screen, i was thinking about installing ubuntu and remotly use the pc as a file server for my other computers.. my question is, is it possible to install basic ubuntu server only, us keyboard, openssh server and nothing more all automatically without me doing anything ? i just put t
<vasya35> i am on ubuntu 8.10
<jdwarta> how do I add a folder to the places menu?
<joan> is x cd roast any good
<usr13> mudassar:  It may or may not be that router that is blocking you.  But if it is, you will more than likely need to assign a static IP for the PC you are using for this service and then forward UDP port 5060 to that inside IP.  But We are not even sure if that  router is really the problem.
<default> for the user and password i was hoping i could edit a file from the ubuntu iso and put those in so the installer gets the user and password automatically..
<ienorand> vasya35: look at: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731&iTestingId=39298
<vart> e1luca: I'm using sudo dpkg -i <pkg.deb> - to install packages, maybe you should try it?
<e1luca> @vart tnx will try
<mudassar> usr13: what should I do then ?
<usr13> mudassar: Is this a new VOIP phone service you are subscribing to?
<usr13> mudassar: If this is a premium VOIP server, they should have avenues of support from them available to you.
<usr13> mudassar: And they can more easily diagnose your problem.
<mudassar> The x-lite in windows was working fine, even the service is same, and there is a router and I am behind router. I guess the problem is the firewall in ubuntu
<Helpleasir> Hello i install the wrong drive for ati through apt-get and now i cant get to my desktop, i am on the livecd and have mounted my harddrive how do i right apt-get to remove that package
<Icemagic> mm ok  when I try to update that sources.list it says permissions denied
<vart> jdwarta: Bookmarks -> Add bookmark
<usr13> mudassar: Ubuntu does not have a firewall by default.  If you have not installed one, it will not be there.
<joan> has anyone tried xcdroast
<usr13> mudassar: But you can issue command   iptables -L     and see if there are firewall rules enabled.
<noone00110011> Do any of you guys know how I can find out the repositories for Ubuntu Studio?? I think I messed them up somehow and Im going to try to re-add them. any help
<Icemagic> screw this
 * Icemagic loads up windows
<zomby_woof> Icemagic, you would need to use sudo
<Icemagic> oh
<planegenius2> vart: ok, i set up a 20 gb partition with ext3 under mount point '/' but nw the installer says that I have not partitioned for swap space and i may want to do this.  How do i do this?
<usr13> mudassar: iptables -F   will flush them.
<Icemagic> how? *confused*
<usr13> mudassar: You will need to use sudo
<Gashern> ok well, im off to try installing 8.10 again, wish me luck
<Helpleasir> Hello i install the wrong drive for ati through apt-get and now i cant get to my desktop, i am on the livecd and have mounted my harddrive how do i use the right apt-get to remove that package(the one on my harddrive)
<vart> planegenius2: make another partitions, by default you need twice as RAM for swap
<zomby_woof> Icemagic, the error tells you which repository is giving the error, perhaps you should disable it. and try again
<Icemagic> umm ok lets see
<Icemagic> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<mudassar> after executing iptables -L I got this output
<mudassar> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<mudassar> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<mudassar> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<vart> planegenius2: why you are not going with autopartitioning of the empty space? it will create all what you need...
<usr13> mudassar: My best guess is that you do not have the software confiruged correctly, and I think you need to contact X-Lite support to sort out the issue.
<HSNews> How to install Beryl on Kubuntu 9.04?
<planegenius2> vart: what should the settings of that partition be? how big, what format, etc...
<Icemagic> all it says :/
<evantandersen> how do i upgrade my linux kernel version? I have 2.6.28, I want 2.6.29 How do i do this?
<mudassar> usr13 I did the same configuration in windows too
<zomby_woof> Icemagic,  try "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<kanon-mat_> swapspace twice the ram size is unnecessary, that was an old rule of thumb
<Icemagic> oh ok
<Helpleasir> Hello i install the wrong drive for ati through apt-get and now i cant get to my desktop, i am on the livecd and have mounted my harddrive how do i use the right apt-get to remove that package(the one on my harddrive)
<vart> planegenius2: size for swap recomended to be twice as RAM, the rest I do not remember - did it wth autochoice frankly speaking
<mzz> yeah, I'd go for about equal to the ram size these days, possibly less if there's lots of ram, because if you have tons of swap the system becomes unusable if it's all used
<Icemagic> I did...
<HSNews> How to install Beryl on Kubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> kanon-mat_: depends on system use and ram amount
<mudassar> X-lite is showing a message in the main screen "Awaiting Proxy login information"
<kanon-mat_> yes :)
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | HSNews
<ubottu> HSNews: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<planegenius2> vart: ok i see swap size now, so do it equal t RAM size or double?
<Icemagic> it just well shows the text
<HSNews> ubottu: Compiz = Beryl?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Compiz = Beryl?
<ActionParsnip> HSNews: bery + compiz == compiz fusion. beryl = dead
<TurtlePie> is anyone in here RHCT or RHCE?
<HSNews> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<vart> Helpleasir: I'm not sure you can remove pakages from the othe installation - you will need to boot into resque mode...
<zarvoxbe> hi guys
<dto> hi folks. what's the best way to disable the pulseaudio daemon? it causes a lot of audio lag i think. i plan to use stuff like jackd so I can't have pulseaudio running. what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | TurtlePie
<ubottu> TurtlePie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vart> planegenius2: what is your RAM?
<linoxman> hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bits with ext4 in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, its freeze on a blank screen with prompt, i list hard disk power down, and when a press any key, the system shutdown. Any idea ?
<zarvoxbe> can u help me with my nvidia 9800 GT
<TurtlePie> what is difference b/w ext 3 and ext 4?
<usr13> mudassar: I just did 2 port scans on your outside IP address, (if that really is  your outside IP address) and the first scan said that your IP was not retruning any ping requests, and the second (using -PN switch to dissable host discovery) told me "All 1715 scanned ports on c213-100-63-251.swipnet.se (213.100.63.251) are filterd"
<Helpleasir> vart : rescure mode fails i get a black screen, looking into fakeroot now
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | zarvoxbe
<mzz> planegenius2: as vart said earlier: is the automatic partitioner not working for you?
<planegenius2> vart: haha, hmmm... i want to say 1.5-2 GB
<ubottu> zarvoxbe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zomby_woof> Icemagic, find the offending repository and comment it out (put a # at the beginning of the line)
<TurtlePie> ext4? what is it.  Is it possible to switch from 3 to ext4?
<mzz> planegenius2: if you have 1.5-2 GiB of ram I'd go for somewhere between 1 and 2 GiB for swap too, not more. Exact size doesn't matter that much in everyday usage though.
<ActionParsnip> TurtlePie: speed is better in ext4, its a bit flakey and thre have been reports of dataloss in hard shutdowns
<evantandersen> zarvoxbe the easiest way go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and click enable third party driver. Let it do it's work, then reboot.
<vart> planegenius2: so make swap 2Gb
<psychomantis> hi! guys
<planegenius2> mzz: it all seems to work now, i already created a partition for my filesystem, just need some swap space now
<TurtlePie> ActioParsnip, do you use it, it sounds unstable
<planegenius2> mzz: i have no idea why it would not work earlier...
<zarvoxbe> tx all but all the times i've installed the latest ubuntu driver my screen goes black
<SultansElephant> Hello!  Here is my question:  I am using GParted in attempt to increase the size of my ubuntu partiton.  I have shrunk my NTFS and now have unallocated space.  Now what?  Format unallocated to ext3?  If so, it will only allow me to format as primary partition.
<mzz> (you can always add a swapfile temporarily if you need more swap, so adding several GiB as permanent swap is a bit wasteful)
<ActionParsnip> TurtlePie: no, for that reason purely
<ChoboMog> I just stuck with ext3 and I'm happy, but if you want to experiment with ext4, I would just make sure your storage drives aren't formatted in it for now....just in case data loss did occur
<vart> Helpleasir: could you Ctrl+Alt+F1 to the tty1?
<TurtlePie> SultansElephant, cool name, ide go with ext3 till the bugs get sorted
<mudassar> but if this is the problem then it was working fine in windows
<mzz> SultansElephant: adding a logical partition may involve resizing/moving the (single allowed) extended partition first. I don't know if gparted can do that cleanly.
<Helpleasir> vart : didnt try
<linoxman> hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bits with ext4 in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, its freeze on a blank screen with prompt, i list hard disk power down, and when i press any key, the system really shutdown. I search for erros in the logs, but dont find nothing. Any idea ?
<psychomantis> exit
<psychomantis> shell
<psychomantis> nexuiz
<planegenius2> mzz: ok, so what do you recommend? how can i set 'temporary swap' ca i just go back and delete the swap partition after install?
<TurtlePie> I want to get RHCT, I am taking classes this summer
<mzz> planegenius2: no, having a 1GiB to 2GiB swap partition is fine
<vart> Helpleasir: if you can you could use sudo dpkg -r <pkgname> to uninstall it
<mzz> planegenius2: I just wouldn't make it larger than that, and possibly a bit smaller than that if you're low on hd space.
<planegenius2> mzz: just 1 GB then?
<bangolio> since i upgraded to 9.04 compiz has been slowing everything down significantly, the second i kill it everything goes back to normal
<bangolio> what do i do?
<mzz> planegenius2: (so I wouldn't make it the 3GiB or more the old "twice your ram" rule of thumb recommends)
<mzz> planegenius2: imho 1GiB is fine but it's really not that important, especially not if you have a few dozen GiB of hd space to work with anyway.
<FFForever> i installed php5-curl and when i start apache2 i now get this =\, (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<FFForever> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<FFForever> Unable to open logs
<vart> bangolio: do you have an intl video card by chance?
<planegenius2> mzz: i actually am only installing ubuntu on 20% of this drive, so the rest is empty...
<timposey> Hello, I am trying to do the upgrade, I think the upgrade finished not sure left it running last night. my son tried to log in this morning it froze, now when I log in with username and password I get a completely blank desktop no menu no nothing just a blank colored screen with mouse that does not work
<{g}> FFForever: how do you start apache?
<SultansElephant> Should I max out the resizing or leave some free space?
<FFForever> {g}, whoops sudo !! works :D
<tgr2> how do i install and use an emerald theme in ubuntu?
<mzz> SultansElephant: "max out the resizing"?
<jadams> what package provides the new notification system?
<jadams> I'm missing the new-style notifications all of the sudden :(
<mzz> SultansElephant: if you actually want to use the ntfs partition I wouldn't shrink it to the smallest size possible, if that's what you mean
<xken> hello
<mzz> SultansElephant: (I'd leave 10% or so free space)
<bangolio> yes vart
<bangolio> vart, yes
<mzz> SultansElephant: leaving unpartitioned space is rarely useful, unless you have plans for it
<SultansElephant> I shrunk my NTFS partition, I am trying to give Ubuntu part more HD space.  So I shrunk it already. When I resize the logical part, should I max it out to the <----
<dorn> Hi guys, anyone ever experienced something like getting vertical lines and dots after the shutdown process ?? im kinda thinking it crashed my graphiccard .. i got a new one an these lines are there again (had ubuntu 8.04 for a year, installed new kubuntu and got these problems ... nvidia 8400m gt)
<xken> anyone know how to crack IBM content manager for series 6
<spasysheep> i have gnome and kde running on tty 7 & 9 but when I try to run firefox on both of them simultaneously, It says "firefox is already running but not responding etc..."
<bangolio> xken, not here
<Dr_Willis> dorn:  ive heard of others that get graphic glitz's as they shut down. No idea why or of a fix.
<mzz> SultansElephant: I'm not familiar with gparted, but if you're asking if the logical partition should take up all currently unpartitioned space then probably es
<linoxman> Hi all, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bits with ext4 in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, its freeze on a blank screen with prompt, i list hard disk power down, and when i press any key, the system really shutdown. I search for erros in the logs, but dont find nothing. Any idea ?
<Helpleasir> Anyone know how to mount your ubuntu partion and chroot root it or something so that its like you actualy running off it
<vart> bangolio: then you have to wait till the new drivers are released that fix the perforance issue... or try the unx accelaration on your own risk http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<mzz> spasysheep: firefox doesn't support running the same profile on different X servers at the same time. You'll have to use separate profiles
<bangolio> wait
<spasysheep> mzz: how do I do that?
<mzz> spasysheep: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+profiles
<bangolio> i cant do anything without compiz running
<dorn> Dr_Willis any idea where i can find help or where i find out more ?
<spasysheep> mzz: ty
<jadams> bangolio, you could look for the netbook-remix kernel debs that replace the shipped kernel
<jadams> they fix the compositing issues on the intel chipsets
<jadams> (slowdown)
<jadams> asus eee 900's suffer from it, so I had to track that down
<Dr_Willis> dorn:  forums perhaps
<_CommandeR_> how do you get sound from flash nowdays ?
<dorn> Dr_Willis tried that already xD .. anyway thanks
<Dr_Willis> dorn:  if its just a annoyance and the pc still shuts down properly.. its not that big a issue
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.10] What does mean in the dialog window "Time Settings" the field names 'Current Time' and 'Time'?
<mudassar> No solution of X-Lite problem ?
<k4_k4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ITYwMEFjpg
<zealiod> i have a sh script that create some directories and users... and copies some files to those new directories... is it possible to pacaket them up and create some kind of .deb file for ease of access/download? There's no source involved...
<jadams> my new notifications stopped working, I get old-style now.  How can I fix this?
<mattgyver> Is it normal for network shares to be erased after restarting the machine?
<_CommandeR_> I need help to get sound from flash anyone ?
<dorn> Dr_Willis yeah it dows ... bit after some reboots my graphic card crashed ... the image im getting while shutting down was like frozen .. and no chance to boot ... no idea if its a coincidence
<linoxman> Hi all, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bits with ext4 in my acer 4520. When i shutdown the system, its freeze on a blank screen with prompt, i list hard disk power down, and when i press any key, the system really shutdown. I search for erros in the logs, but dont find nothing. Any idea ?
<SgtGrumbles> Help...I just broke my resolution and it won't go back
<SgtGrumbles> D:
<dorn> Dr_Willis im just a bit afraid now xD prior the crash i wasnt thinking anything bad at all
<MK13> i normally use remastersys to backup my system, but i need to beable to back everything up (including installed drivers) in a way i can install it right back to the way it is now. Any suggestions?
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have server running with ubuntu gusty, but since couple of weeks ago i cannot preform an update using "apt-get update" and it gives me an error message that link not found "404 Not Found", i would like to know how can i preform security updates?
<_CommandeR_> I need help to get sound from flash anyone ?
<seb-> How set locale in ubuntu?
<mattgyver> _CommandeR_, use ffmpeg and conver the file to an audio format
<SgtGrumbles> Can someone help me fix my resolution?
<mattgyver> convert the flv* to an audio format
<_CommandeR_> mattgyver,  but then i need to convert every youtube video.....
<vart> seb-: System -> Administartion -> Language setting   you mean this?
<seb-> vart: it is a remote VM w/ no X
<seb-> vart: perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: 	LANGUAGE = (unset), 	LC_ALL = (unset), 	LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<mattgyver> _Commander, I dont think there is any other way.
<vart> I have 2 ntfs partitions on my disk. Neither is mounted. One of the partitions is shown in the Places of the nautilus. How do I remove it?
<matthiasak> greetings all
<_CommandeR_> mattgyver, how come there is no sound in flash ?
<vart> seb-: check the env command
<grkblood13> i just hooked up a kvm switch and now the highest resolution i can get it 800*600 but the switch supports way higher than that, cna some1 help me out
<mattgyver> _commander, if i understand your question correctly, its basically compiled together
<vasya35> i am wine 1.1.20, how i can instal wine 1.1.19???
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:   You may need to manyally set the res in the xorg.conf. since X is not able to properly get the specs/info from the monitor with some kvm switches.
<mattgyver> commander, you mean flash player is not playing sound at all?
<seb-> vart: thanks...LANG is defined but not LANGUAGE nor LC_ALL
<SaEeDIRHA> can i still get security updates for Gusty ?
<grkblood13> Dr_Willis, wheres that at
<mattgyver> I thought you just wanted to strip audio from videos.  i would look into changing your audio driver and see what happens.  Preferences>Sound
<matthiasak> grkblood13 : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<livingdaylight> gkedsu nautilus?
<vart> seb-:and it you set it with env?
<livingdaylight> gksudo?
<grkblood13> ok, im here and i dont see anythign about resolution in this file
<seb-> vart: i didn't set it..should i set it? isn't there a more user friendly command line way?
<seb-> vart: i googled and found dpkg-reconfigure locales
<vart> seb-: have no idea
<seb-> vart: but that doesn't work
<seb-> :/
<livingdaylight> kann mir jemand helfen?
<Lyth1> I'm getting an error when I try to update. I'm running Jaunty. The error is: "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FE8956A73C5EE1C9Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure messageMethod gave invalid 400 URI Failure message". Help?
<livingdaylight> gkdesu or was?
<matthiasak> grkblood13 : try the tool 'cvt' and then xrandr --newmode and then xrandr --addmode
<vasya35> how i can instal wine 1.1.19 ???
<TheCompWiz> WTF? ... the netboot installer can't use an IP to install from... must be a DNS name.
<Lyth1> I'm getting an error when I try to update. I'm running Jaunty. The error is: "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FE8956A73C5EE1C9Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure messageMethod gave invalid 400 URI Failure message"
<Lyth1> What is a 400 uri error>
<livingdaylight> HALO
<livingdaylight> what is the alternative to sudo, gkdesu or something, please
<MarkJones> Lyth did you manually change or add to your sources list?
<dassouki> i was wondering if someone can help me intall syntek stk11xx drivers, 've tried many articles on ubuntu forums and no vain still
<Pirate_Hunter> livingdaylight, gksudo
<Lyth1> Markjones: Yes, I added a repository
<livingdaylight> thx
<Pirate_Hunter> livingdaylight, depends on what you want to do really
<MarkJones> Lyth1 seems like you need to add a public key to grant you access.
<livingdaylight> Pirate_Hunter, gksudo nautilus
<Pirate_Hunter> livingdaylight, oh yeah gksudo is what your meant to use for root access on graphical interfaces
<Lyth1> Markjones: However it continued to work weeks after. Also I can no longer acces the regular ubuntu repository it seems, as no updates show. I'm now getting error: "Method gave invalid 400 URI Failure messageMethod gave invalid 400 URI Failure message"
<Dr_Willis> Running Nautilus as root.. can be.. err.. dangerous. :)
<mattgyver> My network shares dissapear after rebooting the does anyone know how to fix this?
<MarkJones> Lyth1: Delete your sources file completly and start over.Might be corrupted or whatnot.
<Patrick904> how do I get the indicator applet and pidgin icon seperate?
<MarkJones> It will get regenerated when you add them back.
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  you mean the ones you 'browsed to and found'  with the file manager?
<Lyth1> Markjones: Are you telling me to reinstall ubuntu?!
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, yes
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_Willis, yes it can yes it can...
<MarkJones> No I didnt say anything about reintsalling.
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  i just bookmark them. :)
<bc> can someone help me with this crazy grub problem? -> http://pastebin.ca/1409781
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  or you could mount them via fstab so they always get mounted at boot.
<Lyth1> Markjones: Do you mean remove the repositories?
<MarkJones> Lyth1: Delete /etc/apt/sources.list
<mattgyver> Thats what i was thinking im just not too sure how to go about it
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  gnome file manager 'browses'  the shares fstab 'mounts' the  shares.
<Lyth1> ah
<matthiasak> i have a question for anyone knowledgable enough with netbook remix: does Jaunty UNR support poulsbo?
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  I forget how to even bookmark them
<Lyth1> thanks
<MarkJones> Lyth1: Then add back your repositories.
<TheCompWiz> Dr_Willis: & mattgyver:   places -> connect to server... smb = type... put info in & check the "bookmark" box.
<Patrick904> Is there anyway to get the pidgin icon out of the indicator applet??
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  go to  a share. use bookmark.. is what i normally do :)
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, im actually sharing the files from this pc, to other pcs.  When i restart this one they are no longer shared and seen on the network.  Will fstab be able to work for that?
<Lyth1> k
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  THATS not how i understood your question. :)
<MarkJones> Patrick904: Yes you can disable the panel icon in pidgin preferences.
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, sorry for the confusion
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  Personally i set up smb.conf to 'share' the homes directory. :) i dont have to worry about users making specific shares then
<Lazermann> HEY MEN!!! I AM SO HAPPY! I FINALLY MADE IT WORK ON UBUNTU!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAHHHHHH!!!
<Cycom> Lazermann: made what work?
<pielord> has anyone else had Ubuntu 9.04 deciding to remount / as read-only after a while (ext4)?
<TheCompWiz> *it* being... what exactly?
<Lazermann> I AM IN LOVE WITH LINUX YESSS
<Lyth1> what is the delete command?
<unop> Lyth1, rm
<Cycom> Lyth1: be very careful
<Lazermann> it took me two days to realize the problem but now modem connection is working well
<TheCompWiz> pielord: only when errors on the disk are found.
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, ive just been using nautilus to share them, do you know if thats just a temporary share?
<MarkJones> Lazermann: Im wondering what you discovered.
<Cammy> Is there any way to stop windows from automatically coming to the front when you click on them? Can I change it so I have to double-click them to make them come to the front or something? It's really annoying only being able to work on the front-most window
<Lyth1> I will....oh shit...jk
<MarkJones> ah
<Cycom> Lyth1: rm is like a hand grenade. Handle it wrong and you'll lost things that you really like to have.
<Lyth1> I've heard
<Cycom> lose*
<pielord> TheCompWiz: It's only about 1 week old (the 9.04 install) and this is a repeat occurence
<Lazermann> I discovered a data-fax miracle
<Lazermann> =)
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  never noticed.   i rarely do it that way.
<TheCompWiz> pielord:  a bad disk... is a bad disk... reguardless of how many times you reinstall the OS.
<halloween_> Cycom: rm -rf / is always a blast.
<mattgyver> I will figure out how to share them via smb.conf, thats probably part of the issue.
<Dr_Willis> Cammy:  some window managers can do that.. not sure about gnome
<pielord> No, it's not the disk - never had this issue before, only now I've installed 9.04 with ext4
<pielord> and even the disk is fairly new, it's a 500GB WD Caviar
<MarkJones> Cammy: When you click a window your giving it focus.It will come to the front cause thats what your telling it to do.
<Cammy> Damn, so Gnome doesn't have the option, I might check out KDE
<Lazermann> ISN'T IT JUST AWESOME?!
<Cycom> halloween_: only if you're also root.
<Pirate_Hunter> halloween_, dont suggest rm -rf to people please unless youre sure it wont damage their comp (noticing i have no clue what the conversation is about)
<coleys> Cammy: Which option?
<Cammy> MarkJones, I'm telling the window I want to use it, not come to the front and cover the other windows
<halloween_> Pirate_Hunter: It was a joke. :)
<pielord> I leave transmission running, and after the screen goes off to save power, I come back about 30mins later and Transmission is paused, resuming tells me that it's a read only FS, and that is confirmed by mount
<MarkJones> Cammy: Thats one and the same.
<Cycom> Pirate_Hunter: we were discussing the danger of rm.
<Cammy> The option for windows NOT to automatically come to the front when you single-click them
<Cammy> It's as bad as MS Windows
<unop> halloween_, people have been kicked out of here for joking about with that command ...
<Cycom> Cammy: so change it...
<Pirate_Hunter> halloween_, :) lets hope no one else took it seriously
<Cammy> MarkJones, no I just want to type or use a window while it's behind the other windows
<MarkJones> Cammy: When you click it gnome says "oh you want to work in that window, ok here you go".
<coleys> Cammy: Not as bad as Ms windows, never as bad as ms windows =p
<Cammy> I don't want it to come to the front
<Cycom> Cammy: you using compiz?
<pielord> halloween_: I've been banned from here for an rm joke :)
<MarkJones> Cammy dont overlap your windows.
<halloween_> Certainly wasn't a suggestion and it wasn't phrased as such.
<usr13> Cycom: OT... Your supposed to be discusssing Ubuntu
<coleys> Cammy: Dolt. :(
<Cammy> I don't know what compiz is
<pielord> Could ext4 be problemed?
<Cammy> coleys, Excuse me?
<Cycom> usr13: we were discussing it because a user was trying to use rm to repair his sources. Completely OT. read before you accuse.
<loud-loud> hi guys... when i start my ubuntu, the CPU Freqency Monitor applet starts with "Ondemand", is there a way to set it to start with "Performance" instead of doing it manually?
<Cycom> usr13: I was suggesting to be careful, as rm was dangerous.
<Cammy> Seems a pretty limited GUI system if it forces the active window to come to the front
<Pirate_Hunter> Cammy, you could use fluxbox sticky function but that aint really solving the problem just patching it up
<MK13> what is the best way to backup a system (including drivers)?
<MarkJones> Oh yeah good idea, use the gnome "keep on top" function.
<pielord> is there any way to remount read+write a read-only mounted fs?
<MarkJones> Alwyas on top i should say,
<usr13> MK13: Clone the drive.  g4u
<jdu> Cammy, compiz is a program (window manager) that handles is notable as it provides 3d affects to the desktop.
<Cammy> This is an example of what I'd like to do. I'd like to have X-Chat full-screen, chatting away, but I want to have an aMSN window sitting on top, or a video sitting on top, and still keep typing in X-Chat while the other window stays above the X-Chat window
<loud-loud> hi guys... when i start my ubuntu, the CPU Freqency Monitor applet starts with "Ondemand", is there a way to set it to start with "Performance" instead of doing it manually?
<Cammy> But every time I click on X-Chat to type in it, it comes to the front and covers those windows
<MK13> usr123: ty
<Lyth1> Markjones: Still getting the error
<bc> Can someone give me a hand with this crazy grub problem? -> http://pastebin.ca/1409781
<Cammy> The only way around it is to NOT have any windows full-screen
<Cycom> Cammy: do you have desktop effects enabled?  The reason I ask is because it has options for tweaking behavior like that.
<MarkJones> Cammy: Click the top left icon of the window, Always on top.
<TheCompWiz> pielord: try mount / -o remount,rw
<coleys> Cammy: Right click on the program in the taskbar, and choose keep on top
<Cammy> jdu, Thanks, I'll look into it
<pielord> TheCompWiz: ok i'll try, thanks
<Cycom> Cammy: also, what coleys and Cammy said will work.
<Cammy> I have the "medium" eyecandy settings
<Pirate_Hunter> Cammy, i aint too sure you can do that unless what other people are suggesting using compiz
<dassouki> my 9.04 can't see my webcam anymore, i tried installing the syntek stk11xx drivers, but i'm not successful
<FoxBlitzz> Cammy: Toggle "Always on Top"?
<pielord> block device /dev/sda2 is write-protected, mounting read-only - i guess it doesn't work
<homeskillet> in ssh, what's the main difference between -D and -L?
<FoxBlitzz> Hmm, never mind
<MarkJones> Lyth1:Did you add the default repositories back in from the Software Sources tool or did you put them all in by hand?
<Cammy> Okay, thanks. I'm glad there's an "Always On Top" option
<Lyth1> Markjones: Isn't that automatic
<pielord> I can't reboot because there's an rsync in progress :(
<Cammy> It's not what I wanted, but it's better than nothing
<Pirate_Hunter> Cammy, either that or get yourself a tilting wm but that is probably something you dont want to mess with
<Cammy> It'll essentially do what I want it to do
<zomby_woof> Lyth1, uncheck the ppa.launchpad.??? in software sources
<Cammy> But it just requires extra effort every time
<MarkJones> Lyth1: You go to System menu, admin, software sources. Check the boxes.
<Lyth1> I checked 'em
<MarkJones> Ok did you reload your package list?
<yowshi> need a littrle help. i just gfot a webcam cameramonitor says it's on but neither cheese nor camorama see it
<Cammy> I have a feeling not many people understand what I mean because they've all grown up with GUIs that never gave you the option of not automatically bringing every active app to the top
<Lyth1> when reloading I get: the 400 error
<pielord> like AmigaOS?
<Cammy> Windows and MacOS have always done it, so I suppose when they were coming Gnome they just copied the method
<coleys> Cammy: Try always on top? Make your aMsn always on top. =p If that's what you want.
<sint> hey, i want to add something it xorg.conf, but its just empty!? if i just add a > Section "Device" <, will X use it?
<pielord> AmigaOS is awesome :D
<Cammy> AmigaOS is the only one I've seen that manages its windows properly
<jdu> Cammy, install compizconfig-settings-manager to configure compiz.  If you set the gui to 'sloppy' or 'follow mouse' it will allow you to focus a window without clicking it and thus you can type into a window that is not at the front.
<Cycom> Cammy: like I said, I'm pretty sure compiz has cutomizations for bringing windows to the front.  It does require 3d graphics support, but is not very "heavy"
<loud-loud> guys am i asking a hard question?!! :p
<Pirate_Hunter> Cammy: I do but not sure its possible the normal way, i have given you suggestion of ways that might do something similar to what you might need, also check the forums and google
<Cammy> If you wan an app to come to the front, you either click the "Depth" gadget on the window titlebar, or you doubel-click it, not stupid single click
<pielord> it keeps them from getting in your way
<marcelofontenele> hello to everyone
<Cammy> Thanks Cycom
<ljuwaidah> doesn't esr frequent this channel?
<Pirate_Hunter> !patience > loud-loud
<ubottu> loud-loud, please see my private message
<TheCompWiz> pielord: the only thing I've read on the subject refers back to my first statement.   Hardware problems.  (bad disk... bad cables... bad controller... bad controller drivers... or a mix of some of those... etc...)
<Cammy> I'll check it out, hopefully it won't bog this 1.3Ghz craptop down oto much
<ljuwaidah> I'll just email him
<MarkJones> Lyth1:Hmm not sure, maybe you should file a bug in launchpad?
<ljuwaidah> thanks
<Cycom> loud-loud: no, but I don't know the answer to it off the top of my head.  Likely google does.
<zomby_woof> Lyth1, uncheck the ppa.launchpad.??? in software sources
<Lyth1> Er, that won't help..
<Lyth1> I don't have ppa.launchpad
<marcelofontenele> anyone knows if virtualbox download is having problems. I'm in Brazil and i cant get the 64 bit version
<MarkJones> Lyth1:Well go signup if you want to solve your issue.
<pielord> definitely not hardware, I'm going to move away from ext3, firefox is beginning to sieze up now
<Lyth1> signup?
<loud-loud> Cycom: thx for ur response :)
<pielord> is xgs a good one?
<MarkJones> Lyth1: launchpad.net
<pielord> xfs*
<MarkJones> Lyth1:File a bug.
<Lyth1> How do I know it's a bug and not a problem?
<roy_hobbs> Has anyone installed the mathabx package on Ubuntu? I'm trying to use some astronomical symbols. I installed texlive-fonts-extra which says that it has the package "astro" in it. but when I try to use the package, I get all sorts of errors.  I'm using the gedit latex plugin, which uses Rubber to compile
<MarkJones> Lyth1: They will help you figure that out.
<Lyth1> Also, how owuld update the fix for the bug?
<jdu> Cammy, the default window managers 'metacity' (no desktop effects) and 'compiz' (desktop effects) don't provide some options like that, especially metacity though both of them can handle sloppy focus, stay on top   etc.
<zomby_woof> Lyth1, you had said you added a new software source, uncheck the one you added
<Quacks1> I temporarily turned off all networking in UNR, and now even when i turn it back on, the device still does not scan/connect anything.... i really need some help
<L3dPlatedLinux> May  1 16:36:48 ubuntu kernel: [ 1514.672346] gadmin-proftpd[6793]: segfault at ff080800 ip b78b95c8 sp bff8e3e0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.1800.2[b7890000+3c000]     why do i get this when i try to open gadmin proftpd
<MarkJones> zomby I told him to delete his sources.list file. So has default sources now.
<Cycom> loud-loud: be less rude and you might get a better one.  Better still, research the answer yourself. 30 seconds of googling easily gave me the answer.
<Lyth1> No, I still have the thing I added
<zomby_woof> uncheck it please
<MarkJones> Lyth1: Did you delete your sources.list file or not?
<Lyth1> Yes
<Cammy> jdu, thanks. I'm already using an option to switch focus to the window my mouse pointer is over, it can help a bit, but it's not exactly what I was looking for, I'll keep fiddling with options and Window managers though
<MarkJones> Lyth1:Ok are you trying to update your system?
<Lyth1> Yes!
<hetauma> hi can someone tell me how to connect my laptop to the tv using the s-video output? have ati card usind radeon driver
<loud-loud> Cycom: i wasn't being rude, i was just wondering!!
<Lyth1> I unchecked, it fixed it.
<MarkJones> Lyth1: Ok Im just trying to make sure we are on teh same page here.
<MarkJones> hehe
<Cammy> hetauma, You need a S-video cord
<zomby_woof> Lyth1, Great!
<Lyth1> It's working now
<Cammy> That connects the laptop to the TV
<Lyth1> Thank you.
<jdu> Cammy, I use tiling window managers which help the overlapping problem, but that is probably not what you want.
<MarkJones> Lyth1: Open your new sources.list and pastebin it for us to see.
<MarkJones> pastebin.com
<zomby_woof> Lyth1, no problem
<yowshi> hmmm caminfo sees it but not gstream-properties
<Cammy> jdu, Yeah, not quite. It helps though
<Quacks1> I temporarily turned off all networking in UNR, and now even when i turn it back on, the device still does not scan/connect anything.... i really need some help
<_gama> can someone help me properly install ubuntu 9.04 with ext4?
<Cammy> Horizontal tiling for X-Chat and another window isn't too bad
<coleys> Would there be a reason, that xterm and a few terminals open when I startup? They aren't supposed to startup (i.e. not in startup and sessions) and also im not saving logout status(xubuntu)?
<MK13> any usb video capture cards working on ubuntu?
<hetauma> Cammy, of course I have cord and connected to tv but on the display settings it doesnt detect the monitor
<Cammy> You need help configuring it then, not connecting it
<TurtlePie> hetuma, restart
<marcelofontenele> anyone can please test if this link is working http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.2.2/virtualbox-2.2_2.2.2-46594_Ubuntu_jaunty_amd64.deb
<itaku> how do i get my ipod working on linux?
<MK13> hetauma: do you have an nvidia gfx card?
<LjL> marcelofontenele: no
<wk_bouter> itaku: use gtkpod
<marcelofontenele> LjL: ok thanks
<Quacks1> itaku: songbird +ipod management addon
<MarkJones> marcelofontenele: Nope I had troube with there site not working since yesterday.
<wavecutter> my sound isn working in the latest ubuntu, any help on that metter?
<yowshi> anyone here able to help me get my webcam working?
<marcelofontenele> thanks too MarkJones
<coleys> wavecutter: What sound card?
<hetauma> MK13, nope ati with the opensource driver
<TheCompWiz> itaku: you could also go ipod + rockbox
<marcelofontenele> i'll wait so :(
<MarkJones> itaku: gtkpod and easytag for tagging.
<hoppel2> marcelofontenele, link brings empty side
<wavecutter> Coleys I don know
<itaku> TheCompWiz, cant, i got a 3g nano
<TheCompWiz> lol
<coleys> marcelofontenele: You are soooo brazilian, amirite lol
<marcelofontenele> thanks hoppel2
<marcelofontenele> yes thanks god coleys
<MK13> hetauma: (i have nvdia so i am not sure) but is there a button for  "detect displays"?
<wavecutter> Coleys
<coleys> marcelofontenele: haha knew it, be proud =p
<marcelofontenele> thank you!
<wavecutter> Coleys: Iḿ runing a SB2 Audigy
<_gama> has anyone used ext4 to boot 9.04?
<coleys> wavecutter: Sec :)
<MK13> _gama: i always use JFS sry
<hetauma> MK13, it doesn't detect it. seems it's a problem with the opensource driver for ati
<_gama> does that work well with grub?
<MarkJones> _gama: If your having trohble with ext4 it wouldnt suprise me as its not the deafault file system for a reason.Probably still has some bugs/issues.
<coleys> wavecutter: This is an older soundcard right?
<wavecutter> Yes
<_gama> i heard that grub2 can boot but i have yet to figure it out
<wavecutter> I bought in about 5 years ago Coleys
<wavecutter> it*
<coleys> wavecutter: Yeah, I kinda figured... hmm lemme keep looking.
<_gama> seeing i am having so much trouble with jaunty im trying all the things i have not tryed
<wavecutter> coleys: Soundblaster 2 Audigy
<_gama> for some reason i could not get grub to boot xfs
<enderleit> Any one know why my menues doesn't always appear until i into them?
<coleys> wavecutter: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/sound-blaster-audigy-2-zs-337513/
<coleys> wavecutter: Read Daniel49's post
<enderleit> *move into them
<coleys> (the second one)
<wavecutter> Coleys: reading it now
<_gama> does anyone know when intell drivers are going tobe unblacklisted to use desktop effects?
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to make a virtual user account for say pureftpd cause when I try it doesnt work auth fails but log when with my main user account for the sys works fine
<bc> does grub get it's hdX,X order from the device listing order in the BIOS?
<adrian_> cześć
<dassouki> a deb pkg wants python-2.4-glade2 but i have 2.5-glade2, is there anything i can do
<enderleit> btw can I disable coloured names in here? can hardly read some of the names because of the color... (using pidgin)
<coleys> dassouki: You might be using an older version of whatever the .deb is.
<chetnick> hm
<coleys> dassouki: (that requires the older glade version)
<_gama> i need a nappy meal from gfc
<dassouki> coleys: but apt-get refuses to install 2.4-glade2 although i have 2.4,  5 ,and 6 installed
<coleys> dassouki: Saying something about no resource candidate?
<name1> did anyone notice higher nvidia gpu temps on recent linux distribution (fedora,ubuntu(s)..) or is just me 9800 gtx
<zyzy> is there a way to change how evince handle mouse drags?
<coleys> name1: Like tempurature?
<marcelofontenele> see ya
<name1> about 10 degrees higher
<coleys> marcelofontenele: Pce :)
<coleys> name1: My computer does get hot =/
<TheCompWiz> name1: 9.04 is using the newer nvidia drivers... could be that.  the old drivers sucked.
<name1> i try every driver i can find
<cllaudyu> hi
<coleys> Don't use envy's =p
<name1> maybe new X
<name1> allright maybe its my card
<mudassar> help needed, my microphone is not recording in ubuntu 9.04
<coleys> I have a really good computer, running gnome with compiz it would get way hot... so I stick with xfce =p
<_gama> i found this tutoral that said to get higher graphics to work but had to upgrad  kernal
<Tecna> I was told that the alternate installer supported an encrypted root, but I just used it, and was not given the option to do so.  did i do something wrong?
<_gama> anyone hear of this?
<dassouki> coleys: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python2.4-glade2
<name1> well i really like my nvidia
<cllaudyu> hey how can i see what program crashed?
<name1> )
<coleys> dassouki: I think that means it's not in the repositories
<dassouki> coleys: E: Package python2.4-glade2 has no installation candidate
<coleys> dassouki: Like it's not supported anymore.
<coleys> dassouki: Yeah, knew it.
<dassouki> coleys: so what shall i do
<coleys> dassouki: What's the .deb of?
<cllaudyu> i open crash log and nothing hapens
<dassouki> coleys: all i'm trying to do is install my syntek st11xx camera, this has taken way to long :(
<dassouki> coleys: easycame2
<dassouki> cam*
<name1> overall i have feeling linux is going backwards
<name1> (
<black_metal> Hey guys I use ubuntu
<mudassar> Please help needed, I cannot record my voice using microphone in ubuntu
<name1> wow
<coleys> dassouki: sudo apt-get install easycam2-gtk
<black_metal> and want to have this 3D cube
<black_metal> how do i do this
<name1> alsamisxer -c0
<dassouki> coleys: i only have eaycam2 core
<coleys> black_metal: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<remu> Hey folks, I'm trying to hook up my computer to my television via a VGA cable (Radeon 9200) and I'm trying to get 1920x1080 resolution, and my attempts just don't seem to be working. Ubuntu doesn't recognize my TV, and just uses 800x600.
<coleys> dassouki: Have you updated your sources --> sudo apt-get update?
<black_metal> coleys, thanx
<mudassar> help needed microphone not working in ubuntu
<coleys> black_metal: np :]
<dassouki> coleys: indeed i have :D
<e1luca> cairo-doc.conf file is owned by root but I need to change permissions how do I do that? tnx
<coleys> dassouki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<aneptun> who can help me with something at ubuntu ?
<Tecna> can someone please tell me how to encrypt my root?
<aneptun> private me pls
<Joeseph> Where is a guide to being able to play encrypted dvds in ubuntu?
<coleys> dassouki: Add those repositories to your sources.list
<racecar56> libdvdcss
<dassouki> coleys: that's for hardy and i'm on jaunty
<e1luca> @aneptun just ask your question
<Joeseph> * as in jaunty DVD support
<coleys> dassouki: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7059403 I don't think it works for jaunty, sorry. =[
<sfrtgdfgh> Hello, I am using a livecd ( 8.1) , is it possiblle to install the propriety ati drivers without restarting ubuntu? I ask this because I am using a live-cd. I tried ctrl+alt+backspace
<MarkJones> Joseph check your IM.
<cllaudyu> my screen freezed
<dassouki> coleys: any ideas on how to install syntek stk11xx camera :(
<TheCompWiz> sfrtgdfgh: nope.  You could try the thumb-drive version tho.
<black_metal> what dose ssh mean?
<sfrtgdfgh> nothing ? :(
<MarkJones> Joeseph: You need to install restricted extras, libdvdcss2, and i recomend VLC for player.
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me how to check in the terminal what is crashing in the sistem?
<TheCompWiz> black_metal: ssh = secure shell.
<zyzy> black_metal: secure shell
<Dr_Willis> Does the thumb-drvive creater tool even allow the gerenation of a 'save file' any more?
<lanzelloth> how can i make gparted format ntfs?
<black_metal> and what do I use it for
<black_metal> I can not understand
<aneptun> at the begining,after i installed clear ubuntu hardy 8.04.2,it uses about 200MB of RAM from 2GB...after 2months it uses about 300MB of RAM,even if i do nothing.i tried to close applications or stratup processes such as bluetoth..but nothing
<lanzelloth> black_metal, to login into other computers
<aneptun> nothing changed
<Joeseph> MarkJones: It is telling me that the package is missing or obsolete.
<MarkJones> What package is missing?
<MarkJones> Joeseph: medibuntu for libdvdcss
<black_metal> dose that means anybody can login on my computer
<black_metal> without my knoledge
<black_metal> without my knowledge
<zyzy> black_metal: no
<cllaudyu> i installed the latest version of nvidia from the site and every thing work almost perfect ;)
<coleys> dassouki: I can't find anything on it, sorry man.
<TheCompWiz> black_metal:  if they have the right username & password combination & your box is publically available, yes.
<dassouki> coleys: this blows monkeys
<melik> guys im having trouble with my asus 901 eeepc, it has ubuntu jaunty installed and wont suspend nor hibernate
<zyzy> black_metal: but ssh server is not setup by default in ubuntu
<coleys> dassouki: Yeah D:
<Joeseph> MarkJones: It can't find the package medibuntu
<black_metal> A friend
<MarkJones> Joeseph: medibuntu.org
<black_metal> just is guiding me in setting this up
<TheCompWiz> zyzy: ... true... but I don't have any box that I left it uninstalled on.
<black_metal> but I don't understand how is it working
<Tecna> can someone please tell me how to encrypt my root?
<zyzy> black_metal: so there is no need to be scared of people logging in without your knowledge
<dassouki> coleys: thanks anyways
<lanzelloth> what filesystems are accessible to windows other than ntfs?
<MarkJones> Joeseph:medibuntu.org to get libdvdcss
<coleys> dassouki: Sorry,that I can't find anything. =[
<TheCompWiz> lanzelloth: fat32/16
<zyzy> TheCompWiz: haha true.. most useful thing to have
<lanzelloth> TheCompWiz, that's even worse than ntfs
<soundray> lanzelloth: also ext2 and ext3, with an extra driver
<Aison> evening
<TheCompWiz> lanzelloth: worse? ... in what way?
<Aison> just tried to install mysql-server-5.0
<Tecna> lanzelloth: fat32/16/12 in other words, windows is stupid
<Aison> now I get this message: Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.1 to 5.0.
<Aison> but I never install version 5.1
<RomD> how can I read the kernel version?
<Aison> any hints=?
<Aison> RomD, uname -r
<wavecutter> Ok, got soundworking, now mic wont work
<lanzelloth> soundray, do these drivers read/write to ext4?
<soundray> !version | Aison
<ubottu> Aison: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<MarkJones> Joeseph: You get it working?
<Ddorda> when i do restore installed apps in the way is mentioned in the chat's bot, it removes things i didn;t have too?
<lanzelloth> TheCompWiz, small filesize limit for example
<RomD> Aison: thanks
<TheCompWiz> Aison: mysql server is installed as a dependancy for many other apps.   It may be already installed.
<soundray> Aison: oops, for the kernel version type 'uname -a'
<zyzy> lanzelloth: i'm not sure about ext4 but i'm pretty sure it writes to ext2/3
<coleys> Ddorda: What do you mean?
<Tecna> lanzelloth: however, there are third-party drivers that you can install to access ext2/3/4
<TheCompWiz> lanzelloth: small file-limit??? what file do you need that is > 2tb?
<Aison> TheCompWiz, no, there's definitifly NO mysqlserver installed
<soundray> lanzelloth: I don't think so, unless they've been updated in the last 8 weeks
<Aison> TheCompWiz, maybe there was in the past, but I removed everything
<wavecutter> Coleys: Thanks, that helped. Now Iḿ futzing with the mic.
<Ddorda> coleys: "aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages"
<coleys> wavecutter: Wewt. Your welcome!
<zyzy> does anybody else find evince mouse drag opening a new window irritating?
<e1luca> @ aneptun not really. I don't know anything about ubuntu 8. 9.04 has some apps to clean the system
<TheCompWiz> apt-cache list-installed?
<lanzelloth> soundray, zykes- ok thx
<fabian_> hello everybody
<MarkJones> hello
<lanzelloth> Tecna, what's it called?
<Cammy> Hello fabian
<black_metal> Hey
<lanzelloth> TheCompWiz, fat32 can't have files >= 4gb
<black_metal> I just tried to copy something
<black_metal> and now everything os gone on my second disk
<aneptun> pff..but something to optimize RAM?to clear some ram ?
<soundray> zyzy: can you explain what you mean?
<coleys> aneptun: lol
<aneptun> does someone know?
<TheCompWiz> lanzelloth: wrong... it's 2tb that's the limit.  Windows98 can't have 4gb files... but the FS is capable of it.
<black_metal> I did cp -R ~/home /dev/sdb
<MarkJones> fat32 is ok for shared external drives, but thats all I use it for.
<CarlFK1> lanzelloth: www.fs-driver.org It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access).
<black_metal> what is wrong
<black_metal> ?
<Guest30473> hello
<KIAaze> hi, I just wiped my hard drive clean by moving everything onto another PC. But when I run "df -h" now, it tells me that 129MB are still in use on the /home partition and 196MB on my windows partition. How is this possible?
<jm^2_> is anyone having trouble with network speeds (perhaps due to udp issues) in 9.04?
<KIAaze> I removed everything including hidden files
<Pandabear1> I got a problem with persistence space in jaunty startup disk creator, it won't give more than 1.2 gigs.
<Tecna> lanzelloth: I dont know, but you could google ¨ext2 windows driver¨
<coleys> jm^2_: Its possible that the repositories are slow, if that's where your experiencing really slow speeds.
<Tecna> can someone please tell me how to encrypt my root?
<Tecna> can someone please tell me how to encrypt my root?
<Ddorda> coleys: what i mean is !clone
<Guest30473> damn jaunty is BAAAAAAAD
<zyzy> soundray, as in when i do a mouse drag, it opens another pdf window
<Ddorda> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mtn> hi, if I have 6gb of ram and run ubuntu 64-bit and have six 32 bit apps running that each take up 1gb of ram will they actually be able to use more than 4gb if they are 32 bit as long as the OS is 64 bit?
<Guest30473> i can forget all my heard earned linux skills now
<Guest30473> damn everything works
<soundray> zyzy: I can't reproduce that behaviour here
<Guest30473> :p
<zyzy> hmmm
<mzz> lanzelloth: I don't know about (g)parted but iirc the ntfsprogs package has a working ntfs formatter (mkntfs)
<TheCompWiz> mtn: if they're compiled on a 64-bit platform...  then they're a 64-bit app.
<wavecutter> weird DC
<wavecutter> Coleys: If you would be kind enough to work your magic on my mic now I be eternally grateful.
<lanzelloth> mzz, oh thx, i got that solved
<coleys> wavecutter: Whats your mic?
<wavecutter> coleys: My microphone is attached to my headset
<coleys> wavecutter: via... mic jack?
<wavecutter> Yeah
<TheCompWiz> or rather... if all libraries & dependancies are 64-bit... and the app does not reference directly any 32 bit-specific API...  wouldn't be a problem.
<coleys> wavecutter: Hum, what kind of computer do you have?
<coleys> Like its 'street name'
<tgr2> how do i get to restricted drivers in 9.04 it was under administration before
<wavecutter> Coleys: Self built, AMD Phenom quad core,
<coleys> tgr2: Should be there
<melik> guys im having trouble with my asus 901 eeepc, it has ubuntu jaunty installed and wont suspend nor hibernate
<coleys> tgr2: Hardware drivers
<MarkJones>  tgr2: same place its been for a while now.Admin
<black_metal> I am wondering why ubuntu refuses to use proprietary drivers?
<tgr2> thanks yeah changed the name
<black_metal> It is realy a stupid thing
<Ddorda> coleys: any chance you know?
<Pricey> black_metal: licensing isn't something you can just ignore.
<coleys> Ddorda: I don't think I can, im sorry.
<Pricey> black_metal: the gpl and other licenses place certain restrictions on redistribution.
<MarkJones> black_metal: Probably because if licensing issues and possible lawsuits is my best guess.
<Joeseph> whenever I attempt to play a dvd in Totem, it says "cannot open resource, may not have privelages to file"  and in VLC, it opens up a video player and then it closes it immideiatly.
<mzz> also, increasingly frequently the closed source driver isn't actually better than the open one :)
<coleys> wavecutter: Whats your sound card again =p?/
<zomby_woof> black_metal,  perhaps there should not be any proprietary drivers...
<Ddorda> okay.. thanks anyway
<Tecna> black_metal: lawsuits are bad, mmkay?
<MarkJones>  Joeseph: Did you install libdvdcss2 package?
<wavecutter> Coleys: Soundblaster Audigy 2
<lanzelloth> if you read/write to ext3 using that windows ext2 driver, the only downside is extra long fsck?
<Joeseph> MarkJones: Yes
<zyzy> haha cool it guys, i think black_metal had enough explanations =p
<MarkJones> totem isnt that grate for dvds cause the menus dont realy work.
<mzz> lanzelloth: you can't (safely) write to an ext3 fs that wasn't unmounted cleanly as ext2
<mudassar> Any solution for microphone in ubuntu ?
<yowshi> ok philips webcam cameramonitor sees it says it is on /dev/video0 but gstreamer cant find it anyone got any ideas?
<MarkJones>  Joeseph: Did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<tgr2> when i run a certain app in wine i am not able to see the pulldown menus like i can in windows how can i fix this/
<Joeseph> MarkJones: Yes
<mzz> lanzelloth: other than that it'd work, afaik. Same isn't true for ext4 though.
<tgr2> ?
<coleys> wavecutter: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2681937&postcount=7
<MarkJones>  Joeseph: No idea what to tell you Im on 9.04 and have the same setup and it works just fine.
<Yanick_> Hi, I want to install Eclipse with the package manager (Add/Remove on the Application menu), but there is not version number specified. I know that the Eclipse version in Synaptic is 3.2, but I need 3.4... do I need to download it off eclipse.org, or the version on Add/Remove is ok?
<MarkJones>  Joeseph: If its important to you then maybe go back with hardy or intrepid.
<Dr_Willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 126 kB, installed size 420 kB
<black_metal> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 850 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<Yanick_> so the Eclipse on Ubuntu is outdated...
<Dr_Willis> If you MUST have  3.4 - use eclpse.org I guess.
<coleys> Yanick_: 64 or 32>
<Dr_Willis> Yanick_:  depends.. If it does what you need.. then no.
<MarkJones> Yanick_: Just check the version in Synaptic.
<black_metal> !info nvidia
<Dr_Willis> There might be unofficial ubuntu pacakges out for the newer.
<ubottu> Package nvidia does not exist in jaunty
<Yanick_> synaptic is 3.2
<mrwes> Anyone using an ATI 7500 video card and have got resolutions greater than 1024x768?
<Yanick_> I'm on Ubuntu 64
<Dr_Willis> !release
<black_metal> YOu can just unpack eclipse anywhere
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<black_metal> and use it
<coleys> Yanick_: No Are you amd64 or i386
<coleys> :p
<mushuukyou> I think I finally did "make" on a theme, but I can't find where to enable it.
<Yanick_> black_metal: yeah, is it a good place to unpack it in /opt ?
<MarkJones> Yanick_: You can always manually check package versions by going to packages.ubuntu.com and manually search and see them.
<coleys> Yanick_: Yeah use opt, and download it from main site for newest version.
<mudassar> any solution to microphone in ubuntu ?
<black_metal> It dosen't matter
<Yanick_> coleys: sure thing, thanks
<MarkJones> Yanick_: Version numbers are part of package names.
<jm^2_> anyone having forcedeth/nvidia (wired) network related issues in 9.04?
<lanzelloth> mzz, ok, shame that project is so old, no one seems to really be working on it
<black_metal> if you want to have some "structure"
<black_metal> use /opt/eclipse
<LjL> !sound | mudassar, my microphone works fine
<ubottu> mudassar, my microphone works fine: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<black_metal> but I'll recommend you to use netbeans
<black_metal> :)
<Joeseph> Whenever I play even a non-encrypted dvd, totem just flat out doesn't play it (no errors) and vlc logs me out.
<coleys> wavecutter: Dice or No Dice. D:?
<tnt> need help on wlan broadcom 4311 on acer 5220 with 9.04 plz qry
<MarkJones> Yanick_: Maybe your dvd is no good, try a commercial dvd first.
<MarkJones> oops i meant Joeseph
<mudassar> the problem is in recording sound works fine but I can't talk in voice chat
<Joeseph> MarkJones: yeah, neither work.
<MarkJones> Joeseph: What version of VLC did it install?
<Azati_Prime> Hello.  I'm having some trouble getting my printer to work.
<Azati_Prime> I was wondering if anyone knew anything about the canon ip2600.
<MarkJones> Azati_Prime: Did you check manufacturers site for linux driver?
<Joeseph> MarkJones: I assume the most recent one in the jaunty repositories.
<MarkJones> Joeseph: Should be 0.9.9a
<Azati_Prime> Yeah.  I read that they had drivers for 32 bit hidden away somewhere but I'm running 64 bt.
<Azati_Prime> *bit
<mzz> Azati_Prime: I have one. It works, but I'm no fan of canon's driver. Last time I checked gutenprint didn't support it yet, which I hope will change.
<mzz> Azati_Prime: oh, you may be out of luck there.
<mzz> Azati_Prime: although the 32 bit drivers may actually work
<mushuukyou> What do I do after I "make" a theme folder?
<MarkJones>  Azati_Prime: Well then there is your issue, if you need your printer then move back to 32bit install.
<mzz> Azati_Prime: (iirc they're not linked to cups, they're simply run by it. So a 64 bit cups can run 32 bit drivers.)
<coleys> mushuukyou: Theme folder for...?
<Joeseph> MarkJones: It is.  Maybe I'm having a video driver issue?
<MarkJones>  Azati_Prime: Or look for PPD file to use.
<mushuukyou> coleys, I just got "atlantis", and I downloaded the thing and did "make" on it.. now there's a bunch of files and I'm not sure what to do next.
<MarkJones> Joeseph: Dont think that much matters, but might.
<KingJamesII> can someone here help me with ssh?
<MarkJones> Joeseph: You got an ATI or NVIDIA?
<coleys>  mushuukyou Atlantis plugin?
<mushuukyou> coley syes
<mushuukyou> I can't get it to work.
<Azati_Prime> mzz: How do you get that to work?  I tried these files (http://support-asia.canon-asia.com/contents/ASIA/EN/0100118902.html) and it said I had the wrong architecture.
<scunizi> KingJamesII: you gotta ask a more specific question
<soundray> KingJamesII: nobody knows unless you say what the problem is
<yowshi> grrr camstream wont quit
<spasysheep> how do I restart compiz?
<KingJamesII> scunizi: i'm trying to ssh into a computer I set up that I changed the port on. The port number was changed to port 512
<coleys> mushuukyou: You need to have compiz aswell, do you have that?
<mushuukyou> coleys, yes.
<mzz> Azati_Prime: it may involve significant hacking up of their build system (or finding a package produced by someone who has done so already). I'm sorry, I don't have any 64 bit hardware so I'm not sure how to do this
<MarkJones> spasysheep: System menu, preferences, appearance.visual effects tab, none.
<scunizi> KingJamesII: ok.. ssh <username@IP_address:512>
<KingJamesII> scunizi:  ok thanks
<Joeseph> MarkJones: I can see my unencrypted dvds in vlc, but it's small, fuzzy, with lines through it and the image repeating.
<_ShadowBelmolve> Hello, anybody know a piano simulator?
<mzz> Azati_Prime: actually, sec
<coleys> mushuukyou: Are you x64 or 32 bit?
<mushuukyou> coleys, 64
<tnt> need help with wlan on broadcom, plz qry
<drsahin> i didint configure lirc for kaffein how  can i do
<MarkJones> Joeseph: Try installing a vid driver then.You got a ATI or NVIDIA?
<Joeseph> MarkJones: Let me check.
<spasysheep> MarkJones: restart, not disable - I think it's something along the lines of 'sudo /etc/init/d/compiz restart' but I'm not sure exactly
<yowshi> how do i foerce a programme which wont quit to quit or at the very least relinquish any files or devices it may be reading from?
<MarkJones> spasysheep:It should disable it, then you can re-enable it. Or just restart ubuntu.
<black_metal> yowshi just type
<MarkJones> spasysheep: Not rocket science.
<helper> hey brothers, the menu ( application ,places, and system) is switched down and i can't move it to up, how i can change it ?
<black_metal> pkill the_damn_programm
<spasysheep> markjones: hrmm...
<scunizi> yowshi: you have to kill it.. if you can find it in system monitor you can right mouse click and say end or kill
<eseven73> !panels | helper
<ubottu> helper: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<black_metal> yowshi just type
<scunizi> yowshi: in terminal type top and find it there then type "k" and enter or yes
<black_metal> pkill the_damn_programm
<mzz> Azati_Prime: bleh, a bunch of them link to libcups, which might complicate matters. I still think it's technically possible but it's probably not easy to get this to build
<scunizi> or as black_metal says.. pk <program> :)
<yowshi> scunizi: black_metal tred them it wont die
<spasysheep> markjones: not as 'elegant' a way as it possible, but yes, I suppose it achieves what I need :P
<Joeseph> MarkJones: What's the easiest way to find out what video card I have? I tried lshw, but there's too much info there.
<scunizi> yowshi: what is it?
<mzz> Azati_Prime: it may actually be easier to figure out how to get gutenprint to (somewhat) support it, possibly in cooperation with one of their developers
<MarkJones> spasysheep: your weclome hehe
<unop> Joeseph, lspci
<scunizi> yowshi: try sudo pkill <program>
<mzz> Azati_Prime: (gutenprint already supports a bunch of similar printers)
<helper> eseven73,  i did. there is no panels anymore lol
<yowshi> scunizi: black_metal camstream
<MarkJones> Joeseph: install sysinfo
<tnt> is it normal that wlan is real slow on linux when usin wpa2 ?
<scunizi> yowshi: how bout.. killall camstream
<Azati_Prime> mzz: thanks
<soundray> Joeseph: try 'lspci | grep VGA'
<scunizi> sudo killall camstream
<Joeseph> MarkJones: ATI Tehc. Inc. Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<spasysheep> <MarkJones> sorry, I'm slightly obsessive about doing things the most efficient way, even if it ends up taking longer overall because of finding out how to do it
<MarkJones> Ok so check ati.amd.com i beleieve the site is.
<yowshi> black_metal: how do i browse in top?
<Joeseph> MarkJones: Okay.... what am I looking for there?
<yowshi> scunizi: thats the first thing i tried
<mzz> Joeseph, MarkJones: err, does fglrx still support that card? If that's what I think it is it won't
<MarkJones> Joeseph: Well you said you needed a driver so check there.
<mzz> Joeseph: roughly how old is that card?
<MarkJones> Who knows.
<Joeseph> mzz:    I'm not really sure.  I got this laptop in a junk pile...
<black_metal> yowshi, I don't know
<Dr_Willis> I think thats not a fglrx driver card any more.
<spasysheep> <MarkJones> it's just "compiz --replace" in a terminal :P
<scunizi> yowshi: kill <pid#> -9 or -15 or -7 cant remember which is the right one.
<mushuukyou> Sorry I'm an idiot!  I forgot "sudo make install" !
<black_metal> it is simple
<mzz> Joeseph: pretty sure you want the opensource radeon driver for that one, and that the closed-source fglrx driver from ati.amd.com doesn't even support it anymore
<black_metal> kill -S HUP/KILL
<black_metal> and so on
<KingJamesII> scunizi: that doesn't seem to be working
<black_metal> or the number is 9
<yowshi> black_metal: well then tops no good to me if i cant select my programme
<black_metal> kill -9
<Joeseph> Wait...  Have we decided that it is a video driver problem? or are we just trying stuff to figure out how to work out my dvd problem?
<black_metal> the program shoud be on the very top
<black_metal> in top
<black_metal> :)
<black_metal> and you need to type
<black_metal> k PID
<mzz> Joeseph: I just saw a random fglrx recommendation, I try to correct those if they're wrong :)
<FloodBot1> black_metal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matrix__> hi iam on ubuntu using firefox but i am tired of it it never works as i want, are there any cool webb browsers out there for ubuntu and which one you prefer
<scunizi> KingJamesII: is there a web server on that machine as well?
<emilio>  	/msg |servidor-SpR-011 XDCC SEND #1
<black_metal> matrix__, there is google Chrome
<Joeseph> Alrighty then.... Any new ideas on why dvds are not working?
<black_metal> but it is not out for linux yet
<evansbee> This question probably has been asked like 4000 times, but how do I fix the backspace key when in screen
<KingJamesII> scunizi: no web server. Just a workstation that I set up and wanted to do some setting up of apps from home
<coleys> wavecutter: Hey? How'd it go D:
<mzz> Joeseph: if the same video (same resolution, etc) plays when played from different hardware (not from a physical dvd) I can't see how the video driver's the problem
<wavecutter> Coleys: no dice
<scunizi> KingJamesII: did you port forward the correct port to that machine in your router?
<KingJamesII> scunizi: I verified that ssh is running on port 22 before I left
<Lazermann> does anybody know where to get nomal xmms?>
<lanzelloth> what happens if you have mount option noexec and defaults
<matrix__> black_metal:google chrome looks like its for windows vista
<mzz> Joeseph: otoh I think you mentioned "vlc logs me out" earlier? how's that?
<KingJamesII> scunizi: its not behind a router
<lanzelloth> doesn't defaults include exec?
<scunizi> KingJamesII: if it works on 22 why would you expect it to work on 5xx?
<yowshi> scunizi: kill -9 doesnt work in this case
<mzz> Joeseph: if that means the X server crashes that could be the driver's fault
<soundray> KingJamesII: try ssh -p 512 user@IP
<yowshi> scunizi: and it is apparently the one that cant be stopped
<brunoscunha> I'm trying to download VirtualBox 2.2 for jaunty, but on their site the deb file is no good. Is there any other place to download VB 2.2?
<scunizi> yowshi: sorry.. I'm stuck..
<Joeseph> mzz: I believe the X server crashed.  It closed all my open programs and brought me back to my login screen.
<zz> hey how do i change the speed my cursor blinks at in a virtual terminal and can i change it so it is not a blinking _?
<KingJamesII> scunizi: port 22 is an ssh common port. I did it for security of the box
<mzz> zz: I know you can stop it blinking, iirc in the keyboard preferences. I don't know if you can change the speed
<scunizi> KingJamesII: yea 22 is standard.. and you tested it on that port before you left but you mentioned a different port before.. did you change the port again before leaving? if so did you test it?
<yowshi> i will have to reboot
<zz> mzz~ that effects the virtual terms as well? they blink at different rates
<yowshi> because alt + ctrl + backspace is also jammed
<scunizi> yowshi: just logout
<mzz> zz: no, that's just gnome-ish apps in X
<yowshi> scunizi: did that too didnt work
<scunizi> yowshi: that command doesn't work in Jaunty
<coleys> !dontzap | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<yowshi> scunizi: what no quick way to restart X?
<IsraeliHawk> #ubuntu-il
<scunizi> Alt+F2 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mzz> zz: iirc there's a file in the Documentation dir of the kernel source tree that mentions the magic to make the virtual console cursor not blink. Don't know if there's a convenient way to toggle that.
<coleys> !dontzap | yowshi
<Joeseph> mzz:  My X server crashed when I used dual monitors too....  Don't know exactly why..
<yowshi>  why the HELL did they do that?
<KingJamesII> scunizi: yes, i changed it to port 512
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  theres some other key-combo that does it.. but i cant rember it.
<coleys> !dontzap > yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi, please see my private message
<zz> mzz~ I want it to blink just not as fast
<yowshi> and what the hell is the sysrq button?
<soundray> yowshi: because it saves beginners from accidentally killing their X server
<scunizi> KingJamesII: if you didn't restart the ssh demon then it's still looking at port 22
<mzz> yowshi: the ideas is that whenever ctrl+alt+backspace works so does ctrl+alt+f1, which can then be used to kill the server, and that one can't accidentally cause data loss
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  look below the 'print screen'  key
<eseven73> helper, try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/62455
<helper> eseven73, never mind, it work :)
<Dr_Willis> alt-printscreen = sysreq (i think)
<eseven73> ok :)
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: umm when i try tpo use that it just screen shots alot
<mzz> I doubt that alt+sysrq key has anything to do with it
<scunizi> KingJamesII: you might also try ... ssh IP_address:port# and see if that works
<Joeseph> hmm... I'll give up this search for now.....   A later date.
<KingJamesII> soundray: thanks, worked like a champ
<wavecutter> Coleys: Iḿ trying http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2798055&postcount=12 but the term hangs when connecting to ftp
<Dr_Willis> i saw this discussed on the forum.. but i dident try the keycombos they suggested as alternatives.
<KingJamesII> scunizi: no need. I'm in
<KingJamesII> thanks guys
<coleys> wavecutter: Ftp might be dead, whats the dates?
<soundray> scunizi: I don't think your : notation works with ssh
<scunizi> soundray: I can't see what you told him for some reason.. what was your suggestion?
<wavecutter> Coleys: the post is dated june 7th 2007
<coleys> wavecutter: One sec, ill get you what your looking for.
<gustavonarea_> Hello. I'm using an old laptop as a home server and I don't know how to turn the screen off to save energy. Any hint?
<soundray> scunizi: -p 512
<yowshi> mzz: to me the idea is i use ed it in only one of 2 scenarios either a programmed irrevocably jammed and i hate rebooting so much i used it to kill everything or my syastem semi jammed and alt + F1 will frequently kick to that screen and then kick back to F7 and i am to irritated to try and wait to kick it to F1 twice
<soundray> KingJamesII: don't rely on this being more secure. Bad people have port scanners.
<scunizi> soundray: ah.. ok.. makes sense now..
<coleys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046137 wavecutter
<yowshi> so now whenever a programme irevocably jams i hate to freaking reboot
<soundray> yowshi: no, you don't. Several options have been offered to you.
<jkeelsnc> hello there
<scunizi> KingJamesII: most everyone on linux has a port scanner
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  there IS a keybomo that replaces alt-ctrl-delet from what i read in the forums.. and No i couldent figure it out (or dident try)
<yowshi> soundray: sysrq doesnt work it just screen shots and i am not running a programme just to reboot
<mzz> yowshi: upstream's reasoning is that if ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't work but ctrl+alt+backspace does then file bugs with them. Also, I have personally hit ctrl+alt+backspace accidentally (I know it sounds odd, I got my brain/fingers crossed hitting alt+backspace (delete whole word) and some keybinding involving ctrl)
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  so enable alt-ctrl-del if you want to
<scunizi> Dr_Willis: yowshi ctrl+alt+SysRq(prtscn) then REISUB
<coleys> !dontzap | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<soundray> yowshi: you have to hold down Alt while you press SysRq
<mzz> yowshi: and you can turn DontZap back on just fine in xorg.conf
<mzz> err, off
<mzz> bleh, too many negatives
<evansbee> So does anyone have a solution to why backspace doesn't work in screen?
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: oddly enough alt+ctrl+del works but it only gets me to the logout alt+ctrl+backspace was a more complete system restart without actually rebooting which is why i liked it
<coleys> evansbee: I'd like to know why too =p
<yowshi> soundray: duh right like i didnt do that
<scunizi> mzz: you can not not do that backwards while walking to the rear .. :)
<Marfi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yowshi> mzz: what do you mean just fine in the xorg.conf file i dont go into the xorg.conf file unless it is life or death because i can kill my system or rather my ability to see my system on my monitor
<freek> hello everyone
<mzz> yowshi: then use that dontzap command, which presumably edits xorg.conf for you, unless ubuntu did something weird there
<thiebaude> hi freek
<coleys> yowshi: You can show some respect, mzz is trying to help =p
<freek> Can anyone help me, I have a small htpc hooked up to my sony bravia, kubuntu boots in a mode my tv can't display, I just want it to boot in 1024x768 or 800x600, no splash, vga=794 used to do the trick in arch linux, in kubuntu that doesn't work, any suggestions?
<soundray> evansbee: does it not work at all, or does it delete forward?
<freek> I already killed most of my menu.lst
<evansbee> doesn't do anything
<yowshi> well sudo dontzap -d doesnt work
<mattgyver> I cant browse shared folders on one of my ubuntu machines.  I can see it @ networks, however when trying to open it i get the following error: 'Unable to mount location: failed to retrieve share list from server'.
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  i normally hit alt-ctrl-backspace and then alt-ctral-delet real fast as a fast shutdown.. but   i had to figure out where to set alt-ctrl-delete to do a Poweroff instead of a reboot
<mzz> yowshi: if that does what I think it does it'll take a server restart to take effect.
<_CommandeR_> is there any way to fix performance issues with flash in ubuntu ?
<mzz> (I'm not in ubuntu right now or I'd check...)
<yowshi> well reboot it is anyway
<mzz> yowshi: server restart, not full reboot. Just log out and back in.
<coleys> _CommandeR_: There's issues with flash in Jaunty only option is to wait.
<_CommandeR_> coleys, oh :(
<burntresistor> im trying to change my login a tar.gz  file works but for some reason a tar.bz2 file doesnt want kind of update do i need
<coleys> _CommandeR_:  D:
<kryle> hey fellas, i have installed and running counterstrike on my ubuntu and does anyone know what video settings makes the game run best/smoothest, is it software, OpenGL or D3D ?
<coleys> burntresistor: You mean the theme?
<jeanne> any1 know of a windows taskbar theme? (I alredy have the window border looking like vista)
<coleys> jeanne: One sec.
<_CommandeR_> jeanne, could you link the border theme ?
<burntresistor> no the login screen i want to change it from one to another and the one i happened to find is packaged like i just said
<kryle> hm, trying again,, Hey!! i have installed and running counterstrike on my ubuntu and does anyone know what video settings makes the game run best/smoothest, is it software, OpenGL or D3D ?
<jeanne> CommandeR,
<soundray> burntresistor: just repackage it: bunzip2 file.tar.bz2 ; gzip file.tar
<jeanne> vista basic
<yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep cam
<yowshi>  7852 ?        00:00:00 camstream
<yowshi> yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ killall 7852
<yowshi> 7852: no process killed
<FloodBot1> yowshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | kryle
<ubottu> kryle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<yowshi> wth is going on here
<coleys> burntresistor: It doesn;t have anything to do with theme?
<bc> Gnea: the aporkalypse has been called off. instead of debian's grub I just used ubuntu's grub since it seems to speak english
<yowshi> my bad
<kryle> thanx
<yowshi> kill not killall
<burntresistor> if its a theme its on the wrong section of the website
<_CommandeR_> jeanne, in gnome loock?
<yowshi> is there any way to get rid of that stupid indexer thing?
<thiebaude> yowshi: the tracker
<jeanne> _CommandeR_, ya, u can use gnome-art (the program) to get it if u want
<yowshi> it never wiorks anyway always tells me it's bloody encountering an error
<jeanne> yowshi, from the top panel u mean?
<yowshi> jeanne: yep
<Azati_Prime> How can I turn off my synaptics touchpad on my ASUS G1S?
<soundray> Azati_Prime: have you tried with System-Preferences-Mouse-Touchpad?
<jeanne> yowshi, ok well right clicking on it u can choose for it to never show or to show only wen its doin sumtin important etc in the settings
<Azati_Prime> I'm actually running Kubuntu.  Maybe I should ask there?
<tropix> Fn F9
<black_metal> <Azati_Prime>
<black_metal> it is all the same
<yowshi> jeanne: i want the stupid brokewn thing ti not be running at all
<tgr2> cairo dock won't install correctly for me on 9.04 i click ok on the theme but it doesn't work any help?
<Azati_Prime> black_metal: I don't see anything like that in Kubuntu.
<jeanne> yowshi, well i dont remember the exact procedure but tell me wat it says wen u right click on it
<soundray> Azati_Prime: perhaps there's a similar section in the mouse setup in the KDE control centre. If not, consider installing tpconfig
<domovoy> всем привет
<thiebaude> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yowshi> jeanne: searh reindex preferncews and indexer preferences
<jeanne> yowshi, indexer preferences or preferences if not the first
<black_metal> <Azati_Prime>, if you don't see it, It is not there!
<domovoy> спасибо
<lisa__> come posso scaricare
<tropix> Is there anyone here who can help me with an O2 phone account query?? Please PM me!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I remember that in gimp there was a "logo creator" tool that created a logo from a text. I can't find it in gimp 2.6 even if I installed python scripts via apt
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :/, i just upgraded to 9.04, now when i boot my *nix, it gets past the loading screen, then my monitors just go to standby and nothing else happens.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Any ideas?
<Conic> Le-Chuck_ITA: Script-fu, hm?
<Anacranom> Le-Chuck_ITA, might look in #gimp
<Major> why isnt intel gma 3100 supported
<Conic> I remember that too, I haven't been able to find it, either
<Major> can;t run anything to slow
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Conic: what do you mean? Anacranom: worried it's some missing package
<Conic> Script-fu is the logo creation tool.
<lanzelloth> a partition I have is on /media/storage but ubuntu keeps calling it 100.0 GB media, how do I change that?
<Conic> It's a collection of filters, but you can do logos with it.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Conic: script-fu is a menu in my "Filters" menu :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Conic: but it's empty
<Conic> But yeah, you might have more luck in #gimp
<benste1> what does: "iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On: Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work." mean?
<mercutio22> Please, very quick, before it freezes, what could halt a system with the caps and numlock leds blinkking?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: temperature
<mercutio22> oh man\
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: cpu temperature. Check your fan and install the monitoring tools in ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please somebody name the tool
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :/, i just upgraded to 9.04, now when i boot my *nix, it gets past the loading screen, then my monitors just go to standby and nothing else happens.
<jeanne> does any know how can i make my panel look like vista in GNOME?
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> yeah temperature tools please
<mercutio22> =]
<dsch04> Anyone know if there's a subversion 1.6 package for Jaunty?
<soundray> benste1: it usually means that you have a button on your computer that enables wifi and is currently set to "off"
<coleys> jeanne: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/design-your-own-desktop-with-xfce-44/ Read that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<thiebaude> jeanne: i think www.gnome-look.org
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: then sudo sensors-detect
<Le-Chuck_ITA> then "sensors" to read them
<benste1> soundray, thanks yes I have a button but did change it in this moent, for the full log please see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162509/
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> Thanks a lot man
<uriel_> hey im just wondering how i can get atlantis plugins for compiz can any one hell me?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: check if you have the disk bug that makes it sleep and resume quickly... it's very famous
<uriel_> tell*
<loud-loud> hi guys... when i start my ubuntu, the CPU Freqency Monitor applet starts with "Ondemand", is there a way to set it to start with "Performance" instead of doing it manually?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: that was the cause of high temperature on my laptop
<mnemo> is it possible to grep for all lines contain BLAH and also all lines containing YADA (or possibly lines containing both words) ???
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> how do I check for that?
<benste1> uriel_: just wait a moment I didi it on 8.10 there was a simple git how to for compiz version older than xx
<uriel_> benste1 ok
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hello?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: you have to use smartmontools as described in this bug report
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<peeps[work]> can totem be equalized?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: it should be solved for jaunty but when running on battery it may happen "on purpose"
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: eventually report on that bug
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks, thats very helpful. I am not running on battery though
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: also you can install "hddtemp" to check your disk temperature
<userNorb> @CoUrPsE|DeAd check if you can get to a Tty
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i can boot to netroot recovery.
<Tom__> hi
<phamin> What configuration parameter sets the user's web directory to be public_html?
<benste1> uriel_: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Install/PluginsFromGit seems to be the latest how to
<benste1> have fun
<some_guy> hi guys, i have a few really simple questions I thought you might be able to answer
<userNorb> CoUrPsE|DeAd have you checked your xorg.conf
<sam_> could someone help me with lighttpd , i cant run cgi scripts i get a 403 forbiddem
<coleys> !question | some_guy
<ubottu> some_guy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> I will do that.
<benste1> soundray, have you a clue for my problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/162509/
<soundray> mnemo: 'egrep YADA\|BLAH file'
<zce> has anyone experienced any kind of file system corruption on ext3 with jaunty? since i upgraded, rebooting is like a russian roulette (sometimes even superblock is damaged and grub cant start)
<uriel_> benste1 what am i supposed to do lol
<uriel_> benste1 im pretty new to ubuntu also im using 6.04
<soundray> benste1: you may have to turn your wireless on before Ubuntu boots
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zce: broken disk?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> userNorb, Yeah, i've put old conf back, i've put new conf, i've put a xserver generated conf in.a
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and nothign changes it.
<benste1> urile_ you have to update to a supported relase, the latest one is 9.04 the last LTS is 8.04 as far as I remember
<some_guy> awesomeness. basically, i'm new to the whole ubuntu scene and don't really know much about how things work once you get the os up and running. so if I run say 9.04 off a 'LiveCD' on an old laptop will I need to install drivers for the wireless to work? also, will I need to install any other drivers in order to get it generally to run?
<coleys> some_guy: Some
<benste1> soundray: it's turned on before boot, it just seems to fall out from time to time while using it
<Anacranom> soundray, benste1 the wireless also needs to be "On" when shut down in order for bios to turn it on on boot, in some systems (HP especially)
<coleys> some_guy: Depends on your wireless driver.
<CShadowRun> some_guy it depends on which hardware really, some of it is supported in the kernel, some of it is closed source
<crdlb> uriel_: 6.04 wasn't a release
<uriel_>  benste1: what am i supposed to do?  im pretty new to ubuntu also im using 8.04
<ivopacelli> ciao
<ivopacelli> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<racecar56> 6.06 replaced it
<coleys> some_guy: Typically if its not supported there is many fixes within the community to get your specific driver up and running.
<ivopacelli> 9.04 t's
<ivopacelli> fantasic
<uriel_> crdlb: i ment 8.04 srry
<some_guy> so say I knew the hardware, but I still only wanted to use the LiveCD, how would I go about installing the drivers still using only the livecd and no full install?
<soundray> benste1: you may also have to create an options.conf file in /etc/modprobe.d that contains a line with the name of your wireless driver module and 'rf_kill=0'
<ivopacelli> no
<ivopacelli> installl
<coleys> some_guy: Not Possible, if your driver isn't supported as the LiveCd doesn't allow you to install anything.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some_guy: what drivers? Usually they are on cd
<coleys> some_guy: You can use all programs which are included, but cannot install anything extra.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coleys: you can install packages with apt and synaptic in the live system
<some_guy> so in order to use the wireless, i'd really need to fully install?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coleys: some_guy: no, one can install stuff but in ram and it'll go lost on reboot - AFAIR
<benste> soundray where exactly does I have to do sth? it worked since 2006 but now with 9.04 there is a problem,
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some_guy: no just try to install them
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some_guy: it'll work in ram
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some_guy: otherwise you can install to an usb stick
<coleys> Le-Chuck_ITA: it's possible I havn't tried apt, Aptitude wouldn;t work.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coleys: what did it say?
<some_guy> cool. are there any sites that collect ubuntu drivers or will I have to go on a search-around?
<soundray> benste: I told you exactly where
<mk15> #Haskell
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> what do I do after detecting all sensors with lm-sensors?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> some_guy: what card?
<Dr_Willis> theres not a lot of drivers to collect that can be legally 'collected' :)
<coleys> Le-Chuck_ITA: It just wouldn't allow me too, I didn't really look to far into it. (Cause I just assumed you couldn't after that point =p)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: did you let it save the configuration?
<phase_shift314> where can i find a good html/css/ect ide for ubuntu
<Apaxis> some_guy: if all else fails you can usually use ndiswrapper with the appropriate windows driver of your card to get it to work
<elementz> i have the following problem: i have a notebook with a broken keyboard and no plug for an external keyboard. now, i would like to install bsd on it. but i will at least need a console on that machine. anybody got an idea how i could do that?
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> Yes I did
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: run "sensors" even as an user
<coleys> Le-Chuck_ITA: Didn't try synaptic though.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coleys: I usually install the deb of truecrypt on the live system and it works
<coleys> some_guy: You will want to install ubuntu once you get a tastte =p
<soundray> elementz: no USB?
<assem> after upgrading to 9.04, i'm noticing lots of scim-bridge error messages in my syslog.  are there any issues with scim/scim-bridge?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> coleys: also I tried upgrading the live system to test newer drivers
<Raith> Hey I can't seem to get youtube or anything like that working
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm, it looks cool.42.5 C
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so coleys yes apt should work
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: monitor it
<phase_shift314> can you get a virus in ubuntu?
<elementz> soundray: maybe. hard to tell. but i don't have a usb keyboard anyways
<Raith> any kind of video just comes up as a plain white screen. Any ideas?
<jeanne> how do i make a terminal command be run automatically upon boot?
<some_guy> coleys: my main problem is that the hard drive is ridiculously small (it's quite an old laptop) so i'd probably have to wipe windows off it which isn't really something I wanted to do
<coleys> Le-Chuck_ITA: If that works, that's awesome.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> there are plenty of applets or just use "watch" or make a while loop and log it
<soundray> jeanne: add it to /etc/rc.local
<_econn> hi all, why do I get "E: Package partimage has no installation candidate" ? I am using ubuntu 9.04 ..
<amirman> is there any way to get shockwave on ubuntu?
<coleys> some_guy: Windows sux anyways. =p
<zce> Le-Chuck_ITA, i believe my disk is fine.. according to smartctl, no sectors was ever reallocated and the long scan was fine.. i also ran fsck to find bad blocks and none was found.. its a laptop disk, which is only 6 months old
<some_guy> lol
<Le-Chuck_ITA> amiman perhaps wine
<amirman> ah
<genii> _econn: Did you do already: sudo apt-get update        or similar?
<_econn> genii: yep
#ubuntu 2009-05-02
<jeanne> soundray, i just type it in the end?
<jeanne> of the file that is
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zce: did you run badbloks?
<coleys> some_guy: You will really enjoy ubuntu better, I can guarentee =p
<soundray> jeanne: no, if you type it after 'exit 0', it won't get run
<benste> soundray: /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf but I don't know the module name to fill in and is  'rf_kill=0' a new line?
<some_guy> coleys: well i've got the .iso downloaded now so i'll probably give it a go tomorrow wireless or not
<Aerodynamic> I can't seem to get my webcam to work in Firefox.. any ideas?
<coleys> some_guy: Also if you are running an older system... I would suggest xubuntu... Runs better on older systemss.
<Anacranom> some_guy, have you considered installing to a USB flash drive so that you can install all the drivers/extras there too, and keep your windows? "persistant"
<dsch04> Anyone know which package apr-util is in?
<soundray> benste: same line. Do you know the type of wifi hardware you have?
<danopia> i use xubuntu even on good software
<Aerodynamic> I can't seem to get my webcam to work in Firefox.. any ideas? It says to set it to "Allow".. I right click and click settings but nothing happens
<jeanne> soundray, well before that i meant
<coleys> danopia: Me too... I love xub :p
<some_guy> anacranom: i had not. i wasn't planning on installing too much. just wanted to get a taste for it
<genii> _econn: Do you have universe enabled?
<danopia> but when i get 9.04 i'll be using ubuntu, purely because compiz comes stock
<danopia> xD\
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsch04 packages.ubuntu.com is the quick way to find that
<coleys> xubuntu is the bestttt.
<etfb> How do I connect via VPN and Remote Desktop to a Windows PC at work.  I can do Windows->Windows easily, but not Ubuntu->Windows.
<soundray> jeanne: :)
<dsch04> Le-Chuck_ITA, ta!
<_econn> genii: how do I check for that?
<soundray> !boot > jeanne
<ubottu> jeanne, please see my private message
<zce> Le-Chuck_ITA, the manpage said that is recommended to run fsck -b, which will futher call badblocks, so thats what i did
<benste>  soundray some intel one, isn't it that iwl3945 which was included within the log?
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> in the case of high frequency load I should see my Hard Disk LED blinking a lot right?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zce: that's fine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> zce: never heard of corrupted sectors in ext3
<soundray> benste: yes, that's the one
<genii> _econn: I'm currently in KDE and not Gnome so can't instruct exactly the steps. But someplace inside the Add/Remove submenus
<MarkJones> mercutio22: High load on what? Hard drive yes. CPU no.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mercutio22: no you have to check it in the proper way :)
<coleys> some_guy: Any other questions?
<some_guy> the laptop has 512MB ram, and a pretty slow processor. is that something I should be running xubuntu on?
<dsch04> Le-Chuck_ITA, Hmm, no packages found containing apr-util
<mercutio22> Le-Chuck_ITA> ok, wilco
<benste> soundray: so "iwl3945 rf_kill=0" would be right?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> MarkJones: no the infamous high disk load would perhaps not show up "at sight"
<Aerodynamic> anyone know why this is?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsch04: did you search in "all distributions?"
<_econn> genii: if I go to Software Sources application, the option "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)" is checked
<dsch04> "You have searched for paths that end with apr-utils in suite jaunty, all sections, and all architectures. "
<benste> soundray, what does the rf_kill=0 do?
<MarkJones> Oh i dont know I must have jumped in the middle at the wrong time.hehe
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsch04: maybe you installed it from an external deb
<coleys> some_guy: Yeah... xubuntu would be a better choice.. It uses xfce window manager.. min 256 mb
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsch04: if you have it on *your* system then try dpkg -S /path/to/binary
<dsch04> NO, it's not installed
<genii> _econn: The window-manager agnostic way would be to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the appropriate universe repository lines are not commented out, etc etc
<Travis-42> is there any way to specify the x in /dev/sdx for hard drives?  I find my drives, partially because some are external, get switched around.   I have an application that only allows specifying hard drive by device (And not label or UUID), and so I can't use any of its automatic features
<fluxy> Hello. I am running Jaunty. I have restricted drivers for my nvidia 8400GS enabled and use the nvidia-settings to change the resolution. However each time I log in it is set back to the old one, and I have to repeat the same steps. Can anyone please help?
<soundray> benste: hold on a sec
<some_guy> coleys: will xubuntu run from a 'livecd' as ubuntu would?
<genii> !info partimage jaunty
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dsch04: maybe it's not in ubuntu are you sure it should be there?
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<benste> soundray thanks, no prob
<_econn> genii: let me check
<coleys> some_guy: Yeah
<gzader> Does anyone know how to get a test notification for Ubuntu's new notification system? I dont think mine is working.
<Anacranom> some_guy, are you using 9.04?
<etfb> Damn. This is what I get for choosing a distro that's only used by amateurs.  Maybe if I'd picked Red Hat, there'd be people who use Linux to do actual work, and then VPN stuff would work.
<some_guy> coleys: awesome. i'll definately consider it
<dsch04> Yes - it's needed to build subversion, amongst other things
<dassouki> any suggest invoicing applications for non web project
<gzader> Using 9.04 upgraded from 8.10
<some_guy> anacranom: not running anything yet. still not got it on a cd
<lanzelloth> i'm copying 7000 mp3 files (37gb) and it's slowing things down, (i have core 2 duo 2.0ghz, 2gb ram) is that normal?
<Anacranom> some_guy, yes, but is it 9.04 or what?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> etfb: you have to install a couple of packages whose name I don't remember, search for it in apt - it's related to "network manager" and "vpn"
<yowshi> grrr every time a programme using my webcam freeze it is impossible to kill
<nightrid3r> lanzelloth: yes
<coleys> some_guy: It contains some different software, like ubuntu uses Open Office... while xubuntu has Abi word, gnumeric
<yowshi> and therefore impossible to use my webcam
<yowshi> witho0ut rebooting
<Aerodynamic> anyone?
<lanzelloth> it feels like copying smaller number of files takes less resources
<Le-Chuck_ITA> etfb: if redhat was better you'd have been using it :)
<some_guy> anacranom: yeah, i've got the ubuntu 9.04 .iso currently downloaded
<soundray> benste: try this: 'echo iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf' (slightly modified from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1097096)
<_econn> genii: yeah, all lines from /var/apt/sources.list mentioning universe are _not_ commented..
<Anacranom> some_guy, look at System>Administration>USB Startup Disk Creation
<some_guy> anacranom: on windows?
<soundray> benste: correction
<benste> soundray = iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<genii> _econn: Maybe also check first line in there to make sure it's not stalling trying off the cd too
<mudassar> can somebody help me regarding fixing microphone problem in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<lanzelloth> that shouldn't be, why can't the file copier calculate file assigning operations chunk by chunk and leave the system usable
<genii> _econn: eg: DO comment out the cdrom line
<some_guy> anacranom: is this for installing drivers and stuff?
<Anacranom> some_guy, no, on the live session
<soundray> benste: have you done it already?
<_econn> genii: actually, the cdrom line is already commented out, and also the lines of the "backports"
<Junafani> Hello! I am trying to install Ubuntu and now I need to partition my hard drive. In Windows I freed up 36 gigabytes in D-drive, but when I try this default "move slider"-mode it only gives me 11 gigabytes. Looks like it is trying to put it into C-drive and not to D-drive. How I can change this?
<Anacranom> no, for creating a "live cd" that can be used as an install instead, some_guy
<genii> _econn: OK, looks good there then. And the machine can connect out to the internet?
<some_guy> anacranom: oh awesome. so you can create a livecd with the drivers on?
<mudassar> plz somebody help me regarding the problem of microphone in ubuntu 9.04, I do not understand how to configure it I am new to ubuntu and want to stay with it
<Junafani> Or do I need to use that manual partition?
<user_x> Hi, I'm having a problem with Kubuntu JJ(9.04), I changed the mobo recently(from Intel P43 to AMD 790GX), everything looks to be working properly except for the network card
<zoobox> hi. are there a repository that I can add that still have 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon in it?
<user_x> when I run ifconfig I only see lo and virbr0(which is used by VirtualBox or so)
<Anacranom> some_guy, then you can install drivers and such, that all you have to do is boot from the USB drive
<coleys> some_guy: LiveCD includes working drivers
<genii> zoobox: Yes, old-releases.ubuntu.com    or so
<_econn> genii: yeah, i have already installed gcc, xchat and manpages using apt-get
<zoobox> ok. I try add that as a rep then.
<Aerodynamic> :(
<benste2>  soundray:: sorry short disconnect was there something new since 01:06 ?
<some_guy> anacranom: not even from the cd? how would you change the system start-up to use a usb instead of cd?
<keglevich> one offtopic question...I have a PC where static IP is set up but I don't know that IP...I can plug in UTP cable...how, if it is possible, can I find out which IP address is set up on that machine?
<Junafani> Hello! I am trying to install Ubuntu and now I need to partition my hard drive. In Windows I freed up 36 gigabytes in D-drive, but when I try this default "move slider"-mode it only gives me 11 gigabytes. Looks like it is trying to put it into C-drive and not to D-drive. How I can change this or do I need to use manual partition?
<Sir_Minty> Hi room, I am sorry to be a pane - I'm assuming you've already had this alot recently. Im new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and have been fiddling around for a while now trying to get Compiz to work in 9.04 can anyone help me?
<genii> _econn: What does:   apt-cache policy partimage                     report?
<Sir_Minty> *pain even I apologise for my spelling/ typing
<Raith> Hey if I go to watch something on youtube it plays the music for about a second and then pretty much freezes up, no audio no video. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  ifconfig command is one way  or scan the network with nmap is a harder way
<k4_k4> Junafani: did you just free stuff on a drive or did you delete the drive ?
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, ati or nvidia?
<coleys> Junafani: Doing it that way may most likely wreck your windows
<Anacranom> some_guy, do some googling to get some "how-to's" on doing this, and the option to boot from USB will be in bios
<Sir_Minty> nvidia 512 mb 8800 GTA
<keglevich> drwillis: what can I do with ifconfig?
<benste2> soundray: the file now owns: "iwl3945 enable_hw_scan=1"
<Junafani> k4k4: I just freed it up in Windows
<some_guy> anacranom: awesome cheers :D
<mudassar> why there is a microphone problem in ubuntu latest release ?
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  it gives the ip of all itnerfaces
<Junafani> So it is still in NTSF
<soundray> benste2: that wasn't quite correct
<_econn> genii: it reports, Installed: (none) Candidate: (none)  Version table:
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, sorry can't really help much with nvidia but what's the problem?
<k4_k4> Junafani: i think it wont find free space on an windows drive (thats because its an windows parition)
<Dr_Willis> Junafani:  what version of windows are you using?
<Junafani> xp
<k4_k4> Junafani:  perhaps you can remove an parition completly ?
<benste2> soundray so what now?
<soundray> benste: try this: 'echo options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf'
<k4_k4> Junafani: or use the wubi installer from windows
<soundray> benste2: this will overwrite the version where "options" is missing
<Dr_Willis> Junafani:  'free space' is not the same as unallocated. You need to  somehow resize a parittion to allow ubuntu to install to the new 'unallocated' space.
<keglevich> drwillis: yeah on local machine....you didn't undrestand me...i have a machine where x-service is running on y-port and has z-ip .... how can i find out those x,y,z variables with remote access?
<Smokalotapotamus> ok, I am about ready to rip ubuntu off my machine and go back to windows, this is becoming absurd. How do I fix the low volume issue?
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  nmap/scan it.
<benste2> soundray now it has "options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1"
<Junafani> Dr_willis: And ubuntu can
<Smokalotapotamus> I am SICK and TIRED of not being able to hear anything
<genii> _econn: Very very weird
<coleys> Junafani: You should shrink the drive while in Windows, instead of letting ubuntu do that. It could error your computer
<Junafani> Dr_willis: And ubuntu can¨t do it?
<Junafani> Ok
<coleys> error the windows install I mean.
<benste2> soundray so what exactly does this do now?
<Junafani> How I can do that?
<keglevich> drwillis: do you know the exact structure of that command nmap?
<Aerodynamic> I can't seem to get my webcam to work in Firefox.. any ideas? It says to set it to "Allow".. I right click and click settings but nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> Junafani:  i always use a gparted live cd to do it by hand. just to be sure its how i want. The instaler is supposed to be able to do it. but i never use that feature
<soundray> benste2: now try 'sudo rmmod iwl3945 ; sudo modprobe iwl3945'
<Smokalotapotamus> or here, how do I downgrade to gutsy gibbon?
<_econn> genii: any help is appreciated.. would like me to do any more tests?
<coleys> Junafani: Right click on My Computer > Manage > Disk Management
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  it has 10000000+ options. check its docs.. depending on what you want to do.
<Sir_Minty> well  lanzelloth: just installed Ubuntu 9.04 onto my computer to try open source OS out on flat mates recommendation was very interested in the cube effect on compiz but will not work at all on packets are apparently allready on their according to manager and i have tried deleting and reinstalling and changes my graphics card drivers too. I'm out of ideas
<soundray> benste2: it disables hardware scanning, which apparently interferes with it working properly.
<lanzelloth> Smokalotapotamus, i'm gonna ask the obvious questions but are all the volume settings turned up
<eseven73> !downgrade | Smokalotapotamus
<ubottu> Smokalotapotamus: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Junafani> Coleys: Wasn't shrinking only in Vista? I have XP
<Smokalotapotamus> lanzelloth: I have been at this for months. I have hit all the threads
<nicklas_> hello, when installing programs, how can i get a list in kubuntu like in ubuntus package manager? like a list for all games or all chat internet programs etcetera?
<Dr_Willis> Vista is MUCh better at 'shrinking' ntfs parittions i find. then ubuntu/gparted is
<Smokalotapotamus> it is a known issue, nobody seems to be solving it
<coleys> Or you can get Acronis Disk Suite or whatever it's called. It can do the same.
<keglevich> drwillis: so for instance i have pcs A and B....on A IP is set as 192.168.1.1 and on B IP is setup as x.x.x.x. (for instance 172.16.0.1) and that nmap can find that unknown ip B from 192.168.1.1?
<_econn> genii: very weird, when I press [tab] during apt-get install, it attempts to complete to "partimage", but, when I do apt-cache search partimage, it only finds partimage-doc..
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  you can scan the whole lan/range.. yes...
<Smokalotapotamus> I tried installing pulse audio, now my volume control crashes when I open it.
<lanzelloth> Smokalotapotamus, is it a driver issue?
<keglevich> ok great
<Smokalotapotamus> it only gets worse and worse
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  do a 'ping scan' it will be faster to find the ip
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  if its running samba/or has a share.. you can use nbmlookup also i think
<keglevich> how to do this...ping scan?
<some_guy> cheers guys :D cya around
<k4_k4> Junafani: ubuntu can do this to
<Smokalotapotamus> I don't know what it is, I have my 4.1 cranked at max, all the ubuntu sliders maxed, alsamixer maxed and I can barely hear a thing
<Dr_Willis> keglevich:  check the nmap docs, nmap --help, its like nmap -Sp or -sP i forget
<keglevich> no it doesn't run any services...just one specific port is open and PING is replying
<k4_k4> Junafani: but take the tool you are used to
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, so you have ccsm and other effects work but not the cube?
<k4_k4> Junafani: windows wants an partition and so does ubuntu
<Anacranom> some_guy, check this out and come see me in my channel if you have questions,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Smokalotapotamus> I upgraded to jackalope HOPING it would be solved, no luck
<Sir_Minty> when i alt+ F2 ccsm does not appear a valid entry
<coleys> Sir_Minty: What do you mean?
<benste> soundray, my laptop freezed horribly blinking :-)
<soundray> Sir_Minty: try 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: dpkg -l
<Sir_Minty> i mean my packet manager states it is downlaoded but when it ry to run it its not in prefrences and says no directory found
<benste> soundray, so now I'm finished?
<coleys> Sir_Minty: System > Preferences > Compiz Config Settigns Manager
<Hiro2> hi, I just got ubuntu. where do I go to connect to a wireless internet?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Hiro2
<ubottu> Hiro2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soundray> benste: you can always find out whether the iwl3945 supports any other options that might fix your problem
<Smokalotapotamus> Hiro2: look up wifi driver wrappers, that fixed it for me
<mercutio22> where's Le-Chuck?
<Sir_Minty> it says the directory does not exist
<_econn> genii: can I navigate through the universe package repository using a web browser?
<Hiro2> smoka: I don't even know where to go to connect :(
<Dr_Willis> Hiro2:  icons top right..
<benste1> soundray, this piece of f... s... disconnected againsoundray, this piece of f... s... disconnected again
<Hiro2> Dr_Willis: wow, this is embarrasing :P thanks
<Smokalotapotamus> Hiro2: if not top right, check system>preferences>network connections
<soundray> benste1: don't let your frustration ruin your good manners.
<benste1> :-)
<genii> _econn: Yes
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, run the terminal and type ccsm
<benste1> soundray, so do you have any other clue?
<_econn> genii: how can I get to it?
<soundray> benste1: there might be other options to the iwl3945 driver that might help
<jeanne> how do i make applications launch as soon as i log in? how do i do it graphically? if possible
<memo12> why does girls have that brown skin on their ass hole?
<Sir_Minty> lanzelloth: have done and states could not locate file no such file or directory
<coleys> jeanne: System > Preferences > Startup
<Hiro2> Smoka, Dr_wil, seb, thank you I got it :)
<soundray> benste1: I still think that rfkill=1 or rfkill=0 might help (or it might be rf_kill)
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, and you said you installed it? did you try reinstalling?
<benste1> soundray, so the /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf should be changed again?
<Smokalotapotamus> ok it looks like the only solution is back up, delete everything, and install an older version of ubuntu
<Hiro2> hmmmm, my ubuntu seems to be running real slow... I gave it about 20GB partition. Am I missing drivers or is it not enough space?
<Smokalotapotamus> scorched OS policy
<xipi> exit
<xipi> exit
<soundray> benste1: actually it's neither: check modinfo iwl3945, it's 'disable=0'
<Smokalotapotamus> Hiro2: what size is the swap partition?
<genii> _econn: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/partimage/    and select the .deb appropriate to your architecture
<Sir_Minty> ah ok
<Sir_Minty> my apologise
<soundray> benste1: yes, that's where you feed options to the driver.
<Sir_Minty> i reinstalled it this time and ccsm loaded
<Sir_Minty> that was wierd
<Sir_Minty> now how do i set up compiz cube?
<benste1> soundray : should I first delete your previous attemp?
<_econn> genii: thanks..
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, you just have to play around with the settings there, there are other cool and useful effects you might also wanna try
<wavecutter> Yay! I can use my mic!
<Sir_Minty> <lanzelloth> thankyou very much
<coleys> wavecutter: Wewt.
<soundray> benste1: you can do that, or try a combination of options
<lanzelloth> Sir_Minty, glad i could help
<Hiro2> Smokalotapotamus: what is the swap partition? The size of ubuntu i allowed it to install? 20GB
<benste1> soundray, I'm sorry but this is far to complex for me ;-)
<PMantis1> Anyone know where Ubuntu stores my wireless keys and VPN setup? I want to transfer to a new computer without re-typing it all.
<mattgyver> I cant seem to browse shared network comptuers, anyone able to help?
<soundray> benste1: that's just a self-limiting belief you are holding ;)
<Smokalotapotamus> windows uses part of the hard drive as pretend memory, ubuntu makes you specify a portion for that and it is a separate partition. I don't know that it's your problem but it might be
<carolyn_> Does it matter if a virtual Ubuntu uses eth1 and eth2 rather than eth0 and eht1?
<Smokalotapotamus> are you running off the CD or did you install it?
<soundray> carolyn_: no
<carolyn_> soundray: thanks
<Hiro2> Smokalotapotamus: I first created a partition in windows for 20GB free and I installed ubuntu there from a CD. Should I erase that and create a partition using the ubuntu CD?
<genii> _econn: There seems something seriously wrong in your package backend however, if it can't find stuff in repositories which are clearly enabled. Might want to consider reinstalling the apt system with aptitude, or so.
<Smokalotapotamus> Hiro2: I've only been using ubuntu for about a year now, I'm still relatively a novice
<_econn> genii: I cannot find the amd64 of partimage version 0.6.7
<Smokalotapotamus> Hiro2: but it should have asked you to specify a partition for swap, unless it did it for you automatically during installation
<benste1> soundray, ok thanks for your help to this point, but it has gone late now maybe I'll come back later days to fix the issue
<_econn> genii: isnt this the problem then?
<genii> _econn: Maybe thats why it doesn't find one
<coleys> Hiro2: If you do guided instalation it's alot easier, does everything for you.
<genii> _econn: Yes, exactly
<coleys> Hiro2: Just Don't make a partition, keep 'your new' partition as free space... then use Guided install usinging the largest continuous free space.
<_econn> genii: why does this happen? I mean .. there will be never a partimage for amd64 then?
<Smokalotapotamus> I never use guided installation
<Smokalotapotamus> I'm hardcore
<soundray> benste1: okay, good luck
<benste1> thanks
<FTLJohnson> Does anyone here know Visual Basic (Yes, I know this is a linux room)
<FTLJohnson> ?
<genii> _econn: I'd say to report it as a bug on LaunchPad
<yowshi> anyone here have any experience with webcam studio?
<genii> _econn: Most likely it has just not been packaged yet is all
<Hiro2> coleys: that's what I did
<Hiro2> oh wait
<coleys> Hiro2: And what is your problem?
<Hiro2> nvm
<coleys> Hiro2: Do it that way this time.
<Hiro2> coleys: I shrank the vista partition to give 20GB of freespace, then I installed ubuntu there
<guiennet> 20gb only ?
<Hiro2> you're saying to erase that, extend the windows partition all the way and let ubuntu create a new partition?
<carolyn> hi
<Hiro2> I thought that'll be all I need for ubuntu
<coleys> Hiro2: No, keep the free space as free space
<wavecutter> OK, winehq is dead so Iḿ going to ask a wine question here if no one objects.
<keglevich> I have a specific problem....I have a HP server where ILO service is running on a known port 2301/tcp. The problem is that I don't know the IP address which is set on that interface. I can plug in UTP cable to that server on one side and directly to my laptop/pc on anothe side...how can I dteremine/find the unknown IP address of that server's interface?
<Hiro2> coleys: what for? I got 100GB free space, can't I add the new created free space partition of 20GB in there and create another partition using ubuntu CD from 120GB of free space?
<coleys> Hiro2: Then install ubuntu using LiveCD ... Install it with the third option. 'Guided install using largest continuous free space' which is just above manually partition
<leeguy92> im just curious here. im not a noob, so you dont have to speak nicely.
<leeguy92> why would you need to recompile a kernel? i read a thing that said you would need to do it if you need a module that isnt part of the distro CD.
<wavecutter> Has anyone gotten BF2 to run under wine with the 1.4x patch?
<leeguy92> though, that is a nooby question
<_econn> genii: thanks a lot.. I really appreciated your help]
<_econn> genii: where should I report a bug, on partimage project? or at ubuntu project?
<coleys> Yeah do that Hiro2
<leeguy92> couldnt you just recompile the module in question, if it didnt fit the kernel
<leeguy92> ?
<leeguy92> why recompile the whole kernel?
<nigtv> Hi guys, im having a problem with a jaunty app, GgzBoard, mainly that I cannot get any of the sdl games to work. I tried to get the source, just python-pygame, but when i try to run the config or setup scripts i get a good two pages of errors
<yowshi> how do i load the vloopback module on ubuntu?
<Hiro2> coleys: I will, thanks :)
<gustavonarea_> How can I enable computer restarts in a XDMCP session?
<nigtv> I believe that i have sdl installed fully, but im thinking that may be the problem, i can run the rest of the games just fine, but the sdl ones wont even start, when i try to start them up in command line, it tells me the games dont exist, even though the import function is working
<soundray> leeguy92: you're right. In most instances, you can compile a module individually/
<nigtv> Im not sure what to do next, i think that i have exhausted every alternate process that i am aware of
<lvlefisto> Is there a way, using /etc/network/interfaces, that my eth0 adapter get more than one ip-addresses from dhcp?
<leeguy92> soundray: but why couldnt you? in what situation couldnt you?
<nigtv> ive even tried to get rid of all of the packages and install again, and everrything just happens the same way again
<leeguy92> if the module needed newer functionality than the current kernel?
<genii> _econn: The general category first, then someone there will classify it appropriately
<soundray> leeguy92: yes. Or if the module collides with something that is statically compiled into the kernel.
<calista> hello
<nigtv> argh this is going to drive me up a wall!
<leeguy92> soundray: ah, i sees
<nigtv> it doesnt even list the games in the -l, even though i have taken every step i can to get them imported
<leeguy92> ty
<nigtv> If anyone has any experience with ggzboard
<nigtv> Ive tried google as well, and it doesnt seem that anyone has had a problem like this, not even in the bug tracker for ggz
<calista> personne?
<nigtv> im wondering if maybe my distro upgrade didnt go how it should have, but as far as i can tell everything was just fine
<nigtv> ive tried running the windows version in wine as well, with almost the exact same result
<calista> bon bin tand pis
<soundray> !fr | calista
<ubottu> calista: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mattgyver> has anyone had issues browsing their network computers after upgrading to 9.04?  I can only browse my linux machines, none of my windows machines, and cant view the 9.04 machine filesystem from other computers.
<Hiro2> how do i un-instlal ubuntu so I can install it again?
<Hiro2> I removed it from windows but it still shows up on boot
<coleys> Hiro2: Use LiveCD and delete it using Partition Editor
<mattgyver> actually, might not be able to view my 9.04 cuz its an ext4 ';\ thst probably it.
<nigtv> mattgyver: well the easy thing to check is whether or not they carried over in fstab, which is your automatically mounted file systems
<coleys> Hiro2: Then Just install.
<Hiro2> got it, thanks again
<nigtv> do you have any problems with mounting them?
<mattgyver> Can anyone verify that 8.10 cannot view an ext4 filesystem?
<coleys> Hiro2: Np, and good luck
<Sefram> where does the gnome display setting manager store its resolution. I did choose the wrong res and cant login...
<nigtv> mattgyver: i think that i can, but i could double check
<soundray> mattgyver: yes, ext4 wasn't in the intrepid kernel.
<nigtv> from what i was reading last night, ext 4 is new in jaunty
<yowshi> \anjyone know a good programme for recording from a webcam?
<nigtv> yowshi: did you check the oem's site? i know a few of them have linux programs
<streenzz> yowshi - the one I use is called "cheese" , I havent used it a ton but it seems to work fine
<dn4> what is the command to watch mv move stuff?
<nigtv> dn4: -v
<streenzz> yowshi, its in the repositories just as "cheese"
<dn4> mv disk/*.mp3 disk/mp3s/ -v
<Sefram> where does gnome store the display resolutions???
<dn4> mv -v disk/*.mp3 disk/mp3s/
<Robertc1985> is there a psubuntu channel?
<nigtv> mv -v
<nigtv> yes
<nigtv> i mean lol sorry about that, -v before dirs
<dn4> how do I get the command mv to search the entire disk?
<soundray> nigtv: doesn't actually matter
<nigtv> or, you could do what i usually do, which is to just (mv command) > move.txt , to save all of that to a txt file
<nigtv> dn4: what do you mean search?
<soundray> dn4: you don't. Use find instead
<nigtv> you can use find
<nigtv> yea
<nigtv> beat me to it lol
<yowshi> streenzz: cheesew doesnt like my camera
<dn4> basically I just want to move all the *.mp3 files to one directory
<nigtv> yea
<dn4> all the *.mp3 on /disk/
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<BrixSat> How can i stream to a shoutcast server on ubuntu?
<nigtv> sudo find (whatever directory) -iname "*.mp3" -exec mv {} (new dir)
<nigtv> should do it
<soundray> dn4: find /disk -iname \*.mp3 -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv '{}' /destination/directory/
<nigtv> BrixSat: i use xmms with the shoutcast plugin
<soundray> nigtv: you have to protect those {}
<streenzz> yowshi, damn okay.. sorry I dont know of another one maybe someone else can help you.. sorry
<nigtv> ah
<soundray> nigtv: you're also missing a ';'
<BrixSat> nigtv and where can i find that shoutcast plugin? is the windows dsp dll?
<nigtv> lol, sorry, long night, ive been up all night trying to get this stupid ggzboard to work
<nigtv> BrixSat: google would be my guess
<nigtv> brb have to try something new
<ajuna> has anyone had troubles getting their nvidia nics to work? 680i chipset
<BrixSat> nigtv iv been googling for ours!"
<Sefram> what configuration files are changed by the gnome "display resolution" dialog?
<Sefram> need some help please
<tinker> Hi.  I upgraded to 9.04 and lost my sound.  I checked the volume control and mixer options.  No mute settings are checked.  Any idea of what I can try?  Thanks in advance
<yowshi> as i was saying cheese doesnt like my camera. even though gstreamer-properties gets feed from it
<yowshi> so anyone else have any ideas about what i could use to record from ym webcam?
<tinker> Hi
<caty> hey
<danbhfive> yowshi: what happens when you try cheese?
<tinker> Anyone know anythng about audio in Ubuntu?
<yowshi> damaltor: it says it cant find my camera
<danbhfive> !anyone | tinker
<ubottu> tinker: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Hiro2> I can't remove partition, i get an error "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<yowshi> danbhfive:  says cant finsd my camera
<danbhfive> yowshi: hmmmm
<theeota> Would anyone have time to private with me - my volume control is gone, and I only can hear my system speaker beeping on errors
<Robertc1985> perhaps not the best chanel in which to ask but how do i install kde 3 on intrepid for ps3?
<tinker> How do I get my audio working?  I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and lost it
<Hiro2> how do I remove ubuntu?
<danbhfive> yowshi: have you tried to tinker with the preferences?
<Gonzo12> proprietary drivers
<brett200> alsaconf in terminal
<nigtv> Okay, so i am having A LOT of trouble with getting certain games to even show up in ggzboard, and i have done everything that could think to try, im really not sure at all what to do next
<yowshi> danbhfive: gstreamer sees it fine and gets input but not cheese. i also have a problem where any pgoramme that jams while using the camera including gstreamer-properties instantly cant be killed and wont alow any other programme to try and use the camera
<derekS> hey guys, I gave a few ubuntu machines and a few windows machines that I am trying to sync my pidgin settings/accounts between them. I am looking for something similar to what digsby does, just open source. Do you guys have any suggestions?
<andresj> Hiro2, what do you want to do with your computer? install Windows? Wipe it out completely?
<derekS> thanks
<yowshi> danbhfive: there are no real preferences for cheese
<Gonzo12> try wine+manycam
<danbhfive> yowshi: there is the preferences dialog
<Hiro2> andresj: I have vista installed (I didn't choose to..) and I just installed unbuntu but I wanna get rid of it so I could re-install ubuntu again
<Dr_Willis> 'get rid of it' (which it?)
<Robertc1985> what is wrong with your ubuntu installation?
<Hiro2> un-install it
<andresj> Hiro2: uninstall vista&ubuntu, or just ubuntu?
<Hiro2> just ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> You can just instal over it.. formating the filesystems and it will  remove the old..
<Gonzo12> format C:
<Dr_Willis> or do you wish to have NO ubuntu at all now?
<danbhfive> yowshi: the problem with programs locking up your camera is probably to be expected.  I doubt there is much work in abstracting the interface to the camera
<Hiro2> NO ubuntu at all
<Hiro2> without formatting my hard drive
<shamus> I just installed a new drive, formatted it for ext4 and cant get it mounted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194774 can anyone help me out?
<Gonzo12> hiro you have both ubuntu and vista?
<Robertc1985> you realy rather have vista?
<Hiro2> Gonzo12: yes
<theeota> Hey would anyone out there have the commands, or instructions for this - I tried to reset my Pulse audio, and now my volume bar is gone, and wont come back
<Robertc1985> uh no comment
<Hiro2> Robertc: stop getting too personal, I have my reasons
<Gonzo12> gparted Hiro
<yowshi> danbhfive: huh abstracting te what now? well what can i do about it though. i mean every time this happens i have to reboot because the programme cant be killed any other way
<Dr_Willis> Hiro2:  you will have to format the filesystem where ubuntu used to be.. if you want windows to have access to the space.. or resize the windows to use the space.
<Robertc1985> i'm sure you do
<miketz10> hey i just got ubuntu but im having problem with my wireless can anyoe help?
<danbhfive> yowshi: have you tried kill -9?
<Dr_Willis> Hiro2:  you can use gparted to delte the linux parittions.. but you will have to restore the windows boot loader some how.
<archman> My audio starts muted on boot. Jaunty. How to fix this?
<silici0> i need to patch my wine but i dont know how, anyone ?
<Robertc1985> i don't think you can without formatting
<Gonzo12> super grub...maybe
<miketz10> can someone help me with a wireless problem???
<Hiro2> wow... so it's a trap then. Installing ubuntu was easy but getting rid of it is this hard?
<yowshi> danbhfive: yes on 2 seperate ocasions with 2 sepewrate programmes. i even teried restarting the x servewr before finally rebooting all together
<Dr_Willis> silici0:  you sure the latest versions of wine at winehq dont have the patch allready in it?
<Robertc1985> no, reformatting a drive is easy
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  i dont fnd it hard at all..
<coleys> Hiro2: Listen, Just go System > Administation > Partition Editor
<yowshi> danbhfive: odd xcheese is now doing something entirely different
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:   MS is the ones that made it hard to restore the windows boot loader.
<yowshi> taking an age to load
<Jordan_U> Is there a kernel parameter that I can pass to tell the LiveCD to ignore a known bad internal hard drive which is causing problems?
<Dr_Willis> iios that was for Hiro2  :P
<Robertc1985> just run from a live disc "sudo gparted"
<miketz10> my wireless keep disconnecting and reconnecting can anyone help me?
<billybigrigger> how do i find out what mode my pata drive is running in? somewhere in /proc/??
<coleys> Hiro2: Delete the current ubuntu partition, whichwill have a swawp
<yowshi> Dr_Willis: i think you got the wrong person there
<danbhfive> yowshi: gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! xvimagesink
<Hiro2> coleys: not from the CD?
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  :)
<silici0> Dr_Willis yeah, im sure
<theeota> Hiro check your query window
<coleys> Hiro2: From the CD
<danbhfive> yowshi: did you try the prefs dialog?
<coleys> Hiro2: Then after you delete while in Live CD just install
<silici0> Dr_Willlis its on GIT but i dont know how to do it
<yowshi> danbhfive: yes and cheese crashed
<shamus> I just installed a new drive, formatted it for ext4 and cant get it mounted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194774 can anyone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> silici0:  building wine from source can be a bit of a challange..  you may want to see if theres any tutorials on the winehq web site
<silici0> i tryied the tutorials
<Dr_Willis> silici0:  ive never used git that i can recall..
<yowshi> danbhfive: ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src0: Could not open device '/dev/video0' for reading and writing.
<coleys> Hiro2: Go on your liveCD and use pidgin for irc and come here, and ill walk you through it
<miketz10> can anyone here help a noob?
<Gonzo12> shamus I think you have to make a swap file
<Hiro2> coleys: use the ubuntu to run ubuntu within the CD? or go through the installation process from the CD to remove it?
<Dr_Willis> miketz10:  thats 90% of what this channel does. :)
<silici0> the patch seens not to work when i try : patch -p0 patch.file
<miketz10> dr willis please help
<coleys> Hiro2: Do you have the desktop version or the alternate?
<silici0> ii mean its take hours reading and dont return me anything
<silici0> ;/
<theeota> test
<danbhfive> yowshi: hmmm, then it might be a gstreamer problem.  Are you using jaunty?
<Robertc1985> what is the issue?
<shamus> Gonzo12: every drive has to have a swap, even if it isnt primary?
<Dr_Willis> miketz10:  for starters state the problem TO THE channel.
<miketz10> my wireless keeps disconnecting and then reconnecting
<miketz10> wont stop
<Dr_Willis> miketz10:  ive no idea on wireless.. mine works fine.
<kavurt> hi, I'm trying to add the medibuntu repository, but I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1409966 What's wrong?
<Robertc1985> ok useles on wireless on any OS
<Robertc1985> sorry
<yowshi> danbhfive: yes and gstreamer found my webcam fine
<miketz10> ugh
<Gonzo12> shamus as far as I know when I installed ubuntu on  a second partition it needed a swap partition
<Gonzo12> to go with it
<miketz10> can anyone help with wireless??
<yowshi> danbhfive: ahha
<yowshi> danbhfive: i run your command leave it running and then load cheese and it workas
<yowshi> danbhfive: but still no camera
<Dr_Willis> miketz10:  you might want to serch the forums for your exact wireless card/chipset.  Dependng on the card/chipset - wireless can be a real real bother.
<danbhfive> yowshi: hmmm, anything showing up in dmesg?
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | miketz10
<ubottu> miketz10: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Robertc1985> i'm also trying to configure wireles for this ps3 but i can only access eth 0
<theeota> Hey guys, Can anyone query me if they are familiar with pulse audio issues?
<yowshi> danbhfive: the preferences diablgue just gives me a chance to select camera but no option therew since it cant see the camera
<shamus> Gonzo: well, ubuntu is installed on the first drive, the second drive I just wont solely for storage of data, I think your saying if I was installing ubuntu onto the second drive but im not
<danbhfive> yowshi: that command is actually the command that cheese uses to open your webcam
<yowshi>  
<yowshi> 03.0
<Gonzo12> not a second drive, second partition
<miketz10> im connected though its just liek every five minutes is loses connection and reconnects
<yowshi> danbhfive: sorry i dotn know how to check or even read dmesg
<archman> My sound is muted on the boot. Any help?
<danbhfive> yowshi: from a terminal, run `dmesg`
<Robertc1985> that's wireless for ya
<miketz10> ugh
<cchapman> is there any projects for ubuntu to do a SAN distro similar to openfiler
<miketz10> well
<Robertc1985> i'm sure there is a solution, but wireless still sux
<miketz10> is there a way to turn pidgins auta disable off
<miketz10> auto
<danbhfive> miketz10: it might be a plugin
<miketz10> right
<miketz10> so noneone is good with wireless
<miketz10> ?
<Lazerman> alisa
<Robertc1985> no sorry
<Lazerman> alias
<Robertc1985> i would help... if i could
<miketz10> yea
<miketz10> thanks
<Robertc1985> np
<danbhfive> miketz10: are you running jaunty?
<Gonzo12> no, I know firewalls and mac adress filtering messes it up
<yowshi> danbhfive: and look for?
<danbhfive> yowshi: error messages at the end
<theeota> Anyone here able to help me with an audio issue? My volume slider is gone, and wont come back
<Robertc1985> is it possible to install kde 3 on intrepid for playstation 3? i hate kde 4
<danbhfive> theeota: do you just want to add it to the panel again?
<yowshi> danbhfive: other then the errors of when i broke wxcam and when i ctrl + c'd cheese there are none
<sebsebseb> Robertc1985: no it's not
<DarkFlare> Hello good people
<sebsebseb> Robertc1985:  wait yes it is
<miketz10> this sucks
<sebsebseb> Robertc1985: just not from teh actsaul repo
<glitsj16> archman: you could add a oneliner script to your session with the command "amixer -q set Master 100% unmute &" to get it unmuted .... untill you can find out why it gets muted
<billybigrigger> can anyone point me in the right direction here, im looking for some help with performance tweaks, like getting the fastest boot times, and getting the max transfer speeds on disk copying, i have 1 300g ide drive and a 500g sata drive i'd like to tweak but don't know where to start? any help?
<miketz10> wireless not working well ruins a netbook a   t
<Gonzo12> Is there a way to install the kubuntu widget desktop to ubuntu?
<kavurt> I'm trying to add the medibuntu repository, but I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1409966 What's wrong?
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Are you running 9.04 ?
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, yes
<DarkFlare> Ive buggered my usb automount, it was mounting fine, but in read only, so i put -rw in the extra options part in the mount properties, and now i cant undo it. How do i get to the usb automount options? ubuntu 8.10
<Robertc1985> can i run hardy packages for ppc in intrepid? that is good enough for me
<sebsebseb> Robertc1985: also there's a KDE3  remix for 9.04
<sebsebseb> Robertc1985: and hardy offers it in the repo
<Jordan_U> billybigrigger, Using ext4 or xfs?
<danbhfive> yowshi: i dunno.  I think its time to file a bug report
<Robertc1985> i tried all kinds of synaptic commands and got nothing, i guess i'll install it by hand, thanks
<nigtv> Is there anyway for me to reupgrade to jaunty, even though i already did?
<sebsebseb> Robertc1985: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<Jordan_U> nigtv, No
<miketz10> so no ideas for wireless that keeps diconecting then reconnecting?
<nigtv> is there any way for me to downgrade and the upgrade again
<archman> glitsj16, thanks!
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, ext3 on the ide, ext4 on the sata
<Jordan_U> nigtv, No
<sebsebseb> !downgrade |  nigtv
<ubottu> nigtv: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<nigtv> i want to get it back to the way that it was last night, or atleast something close to it
<billybigrigger> Jordan_U, root partition is in ext3 and my storage partition is ext4
<nigtv> i was a little bit too liberal with an apt-get auto remove and got rid of some odd 500 packages
<miketz10>  so no ideas for wireless that keeps diconecting then reconnecting?-
<yowshi> danbhfive: whenever i go to dso one of those they always ask shiut i cant answer so i never actually am able to send one i. like in this case i have no idea what causes the bug how to get someone else to repeat the bug or what log files to give them or where they may be saved
<sebsebseb> nigtv: clean install?
<Jordan_U> nigtv, Try installing the package "ubuntu-desktop"
<jp_sf> miketz10: what is your wireless card ?
<nigtv> Jordan_U: well it didnt break the system or anything
<nigtv> i tried that actually
<nigtv> said is already at newest version
<nigtv> but got rid of all of my like flac plugins
<miketz10> jpsf: new to linux, how can i check
<yowshi> danbhfive: anyway gstreamer-properties did kind of jam and i cant run it any more to try and fiddle with it so i must reboot
<nigtv> i guess this is my fault for using -y on an autoremove that was probably a really bad move
 * nigtv shrugs
<DarkFlare> How can i access the auto mount options?
<jp_sf> miketz10: lspci ... iwconfig
<nigtv> okay so say that i wanted to keep as much as possible from this comp and do a clean install, well im sure there is an easy way to do this, or i would hope, but maybe something like...
<Gonzo12> This is weird. I used Add/Remove software...and here's what I get "Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)"
<nigtv> make a list of all of the packages i have now
<nigtv> and then import that into the clean install, and install all that it can
<nigtv> it didnt seem to have to remove very many things when it was doing the dist-upgrade
<andy> hi my cd drive is not working in ubuntu but when i log into windows (dual boot) it works fine.  any idea on how to fix it?
<nigtv> argus lol im going to chalk this up to a really bad apt-get move and figure it out on my own lol will be a good lesson
<miketz10> jpsf:Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<nigtv> Gonzo12: do you have gdesklets installed
<danbhfive> nigtv: maybe try this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<Jordan_U> miketz10, Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<nigtv> carat = not a typo, correct
<Gonzo12> I dont nigtv, I just uninstalled
<shiftone> does anyone know how to check where the currently installed wireless drivers are located so they can be removed?
<danbhfive> nigtv: correct
<miketz10> ive been to drivers
<miketz10> i can connect=
<Mercury> Since my upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, an existing application has had Xft font scaling break.  Running as a remote X app confirms that this is an X breakage, not an application breakage.
<Mercury> But it's got me a little stumped.
<miketz10> it just keeps disconecting and reconnecting
<ads_> hi, running jaunty server. Using a minimal fluxbox desktop when i launch aria download manager the text is in chineese or japaneese . there are no language settings in aria how can i change this to english ??
<nigtv> bbl, im going to send everything i have on this part. over to the windows one and do a clean install, because i love clean installs!
<nigtv> seriously though thats not sarcasm
<jp_sf> miketz10: are you on 9.04 ?
<nigtv> a clean install is liberating
<nigtv> bbl
<miketz10> yes i am
<sebsebseb> ads_: that's odd
<ads_> sebsebseb, yes very strange  . also when i launch midori browser mythweb defaults to catalan!
<LuciousAsh> can anyone help me with doing a manual fsck on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> ads_: see my pm by the way :)
<dn4> how do I run a .bin file?
<Jordan_U> dn4, What exactly are you trying to install, are you sure there isn't a .deb file / repository for it?
<imaginativeone> my system has slowed to a snail's pace...
<dn4> Jordan_U, java for firefox
<jp_sf> miketz10: hum, weird I would understand on 8.04 needs the b43-fwcutter but not jaunty
<imaginativeone> could someone be remotely be using my system?
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: possibily if you have no firewall
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: or it's not enabled. and you got a bad user account password
<zoro91> hi
<miketz10> im thinking it has something to do with the redicolous amount of security on my schools wireless system, but i registered the mac adress with their system
<imaginativeone> is it too late?
<jp_sf> miketz10: can you post the line you got while typing : lspci | grep Network
<durt> hey folks, doing a cli install, anyone tell me how to defeat the partitioner as I've formated the / and swap to my liking and do not wish to have the partitioner re-format?
<miketz10> yea one sec
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: I don't think it's that likely with  Ubuntu that someone will have cracked you
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: ,but it is possible
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: if you don't have firewall
<danbhfive> durt: there might be an option at bootup for an expert install
<LuciousAsh> I want to do a clean install of ubuntu, because my system won't boot, but I need to get some files off of the computer. I tried to copy it using a boot cd onto a thumbdrive but it says I don't have permission
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: really slow could main hardware failure
<LuciousAsh> anyway to work around this?
<imaginativeone> seb: thanks!
<imaginativeone> could it be my hard drives?
<sebsebseb> imaginativeone: maybe
<DarkFlare> can someone help me, when i try and automount a usb stick i get "Invalid mount option"
<imaginativeone> I wish there was a diagnostic
<zack> Can anyone direct to to a tutorial that helps me use the VGA ouput on my laptop to display custom resolutions? I keep having problems with virtual resolutions
<LuciousAsh> is there a less busy channel for ubuntu help?
<durt> danbhfive, ya, I've gotten to the menu, choosing 'Install base' just starts up the partitioner again
<LuciousAsh> can someone at least help me with that?
<behappy> Hello what this mean "RFC 822 attachment" ?
<jp_sf> imaginativeone: there is it is called : sar
<TimReichhart> could anybody telnet into 206.51.163.236 25 and 110 to see if you see anything?
<danbhfive> imaginativeone: try smartmontools
<imaginativeone> jp_sf: do I use the cmd line for that?
<g_> where is that new message applet that was supposed to be the new thing ubuntu was adding to the jaunty release?
<g_> did they take it off?
<miketz10> i cant find grep network
<jp_sf> miketz10: lspci | grep Network
<jp_sf> imaginativeone: http://linux.die.net/man/1/sar
<imaginativeone> linux.die.net
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve my problem posted athttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<imaginativeone> sounds ominous...
<miketz10> jpsf: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<jp_sf> imaginativeone: it is not what you seems to think
<g_> where is that new message applet that was supposed to be the new thing ubuntu was adding to the jaunty release?
<danbhfive> TimReichhart: 110 works for me
<jkwzs> Hi everyone. Where is the location of the file after loading the streaming movie completely?
<TimReichhart> what about 25 there dan
<danbhfive> TimReichhart: nope
<andy> hi my cd drive is not working in ubuntu but when i log into windows (dual boot) it works fine.  any idea on how to fix it?
<durt> jkwzs, probably /tmp
<TimReichhart> what do u get there dan?
<danbhfive> TimReichhart: I dunno, a dotcove terminal?
<jp_sf> miketz10: 4312 will work , with Hardy and Jaunty, could it be a problem with  your access point ?
<jkwzs> durt: what is the extension of the file?
<lazerboy> does anyone know how to use messaging in console irc?
<g_> where is ubuntu's new messaging applet?  It doesnt show up at all on ubuntu
<danbhfive> TimReichhart: Dovecot
<eshaase> i want to extract a DTS audio track from a .mkv file and transcode it to aac/ac3, what would be the best way to go about doing something like this?
<durt> jkwzs, what type of stream?
<miketz10> windows wrks fine with the wireless, but i think its gotta be something with the schools network
<jkwzs> durt: divx?
<TimReichhart> that is for 110
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve my problem posted athttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<jkwzs> durt: like on joox dot net
<TimReichhart> for 25 it should be postfix
<durt> jkwzs, probably .avi
<S4ppH1rE> rea.irc.gr
<yowshi> grrr now it isnt even seeing the device but if i unplug it dmesg regiosters something was removeds
<zack> Can anyone direct to to a tutorial that helps me use the VGA ouput on my laptop to display custom resolutions? I keep having problems with virtual resolutions
<andy>  
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone solve my problem posted at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<andy> hi, my cd drive is not working in ubuntu but when i log into windows (dual boot) it works fine.  any idea on how to fix it?
<goose> how do I turn on thumbnail previews of picture and video files?
<usser> zack, xrandr --output VGA --mode 1280x1024
<durt> PerryArmstrong, how about giving us a heads up first
<PerryArmstrong> durt; what does that mean
<mattgyver> anybody know how to easily fix the start panel, i seem to have moved some, unmovable icons..
<judgepg> andy: try mounting it
<miketz10> well thanks jp guess im screwed
<miketz10> haha
<zack> usser. i have tried that i need the vga-out to do cutom resolutions like 1280x720. it doesnt recognize that resolution
<durt> PerryArmstrong, wahts the gist of the issue?
<SeViLLa_> mattgyver: like what?
<andy> ok ill try that
<PerryArmstrong> durt; installing 9.04 without using cd or usb
<mattgyver> SeVilla, i moved the shutdown button, and all the icons that were to the left of it, to the right
<judgepg> andy: man mount
<durt> PerryArmstrong, a net install?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; no i have the ISO
<SeViLLa_> mattgyver: put your mouse icon over the paneland right click and select add to panel than find what your looking for
<usser> zack, might want to try to add a mode to xrandr with --newmode
<PerryArmstrong> durt; i wanted another way to install other that using cd or usb... and i have downloaded the ISO file
<zack> usser. do I type in the new resolution after --newmode ?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; can you tell me what methods are available
<SeViLLa_> mattgyver: if you need the whole applications places or system menu it there too
<mattgyver> SeVilla, k, ill probably just make a new one and delete the old one.
<zack> usser, typing in xrandr --output VGA --newmode 1280x720_60.00 just gives me a list of xrandr options
<austin__> Songbird and rythem box won't play my music.  the progress bar moves, but no sound is heard.  my sound works with everythign else....help :'(
<SeViLLa_> mattgyver: whatever gets the job done
<goose> how do I turn on thumbnail previews of picture and video files?
<usser> zack, when you do just xrandr is your resolution listed anywhere?
<andy> judepg : i used the command mount /dev/cdrom.  the cd drive closed and i could hear the cd spin but nothing else happens.
<austin__>  Songbird and rythem box won't play my music.  the progress bar moves, but no sound is heard.  my sound works with everythign else....help :'(
<KiRiLoS> goose, there should be a checkbox somewhere in the Nautilus preferences.Check em out
<tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/347487
<illsorted> any tips for power management on an HP NC8439 laptop? runs hot and low battery life
<usser> zack, try xrandr --addmode VGA 1280x720
<thiebaude> zack: what about xrandr s- 1280x720 -r 60
<goose> KiRiLoS, they're set correctly, I wonder if it's a codec issue, since I use VLC to actually open the files?
<zack> usser, no 1280x720 isnt listed. I tried gtf 1280 720 60
<krammer_> when i open k3b it just shows a grey box
<PerryArmstrong> durt; there??
<Jordan_U> !install | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<durt> PerryArmstrong, no, but ask 'can any one help me with a no-cd install with local iso.'
<usser> zack, with xrandr --newmode you have to specify modeline like this one  "1600x1200" 132.000 1600 1608 1672 1776 1200 1205 1215 1239 +hsync +vsync
<TumbleWeed1> Hello
<KiRiLoS> goose, thumbnails in videos is kinda weird for me too.Only some are visible,but when talking about pictures everything should be ok!
<TumbleWeed1> Need help installing Ubuntu onto a Tc1000
<usser> zack, this tool should be able to assist you http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<zack> usser, addmode vga 1280x720 couldnt find the mode.
<PerryArmstrong> Jordan_U, durt; thanks
<krammer_> when i open k3b it just shows a grey box
<Jordan_U> PerryArmstrong, np
<KiRiLoS> !install | TumbleWeed1
<ubottu> TumbleWeed1: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<goose> KiRiLoS, yes, that's true, it only does it with certain videos... do you know what all the codec packs for "Movie Player" are? I searched repositories for "codec" but didn't get good enough results
<TumbleWeed1> None of these helped.  This is a specific problem on the hardware
<KiRiLoS> goose, sorry actually i dont, i use vlc too :P
<usser> zack, yea you'll have to --newmode first, then --addmode VGA nameofmode
<goose> heh.. KiRiLoS, VLC = best media player ever. too bad it doesn't do the thumbnails -_-
<goose> I'll go back to google then
<zack> usser, thanks ill look at the site. but the new mode with the correct info didn work, i got a badname error
<KiRiLoS> goose, yay,since i found out about vlc never used another 1!If you find something,please let me know :)
<KiRiLoS> TumbleWeed1, post your problem
<LordMtrod> What is the location for the xdg menu items?
<usser> zack, xrandr --newmode MyMode "1600x1200" 132.000 1600 1608 1672 1776 1200 1205 1215 1239 +hsync +vsync
<mattgyver> my ubuntu 9.04 machine cant be viewed on the network until i execute sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart , then it shows up in the list, has anyone else had this issue, is there a fix for this?
<thiebaude> !xdg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg
<TumbleWeed1> Stand by, trying again...
<DarkFlare> when i auto mount a usb drive. It mounts in rw mode. But as soon as i try to delte something from it, or use it it goes into ro
<usser> zack, actually scratch that, xrandr --newmode "1600x1200" 132.000 1600 1608 1672 1776 1200 1205 1215 1239 +hsync +vsync
<usser> zack, that should work
<goose> KiRiLoS, I think I found a solution, but I think I have to restart xorg to see if it works or not for sure. do you happen to know the hotkey to restart x on 9.04? it's not ctrl alt backspace anymore :(
<Clyde> i hate my life
<LordMtrod> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<LordMtrod> !xdg-menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg-menu
<name1> install windows 7
<name1> ull be surprised how everthing just works :)
<Clyde> if i hate my life i must install windows 7 ?
<KiRiLoS> goose, well there is a way to enable ctrl alt backspace,but i am using kde not really sure how you do it in gnome.Google enable ctrl alt backspace 9.04 and you will find a quick way to do it.
<name1> u ll feel bether for sure
<thiebaude> name1: i got it, but thats off topic
<LordMtrod> !xdgmenu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdgmenu
<Clyde> no..i think no
<Clyde> i love ubuntu
<ezerhoden> KiRiLoS: that is in the release notes
<Clyde> i hate my life
<name1> sry i miss whats the topic :)
<Anacranom> !ot | name1
<ubottu> name1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KiRiLoS> goose, there you go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_hAEttFE0c
<zack> usser, great it made the new mode, so now i need to add mode for output vga?
<thiebaude> name1: the topic is if anyone had a ubuntu support question
<name1> well neither is that guy who hates his life right
<name1> sry again
<mountainman26> hi, does compiz fusion come with the new ubuntu?
<usser> zack, yes xrandr --addmode VGA "1600x1200"
<wolter> does anybody have rendering problems with using subpixel smoothing in Appearances > Fonts
<wolter> ?
<zack> usser, awesome! thanks, let me see how this works with my tv
<name1> hey mate why u hate ur life
<krammer_> when i open k3b it just shows a grey box
<mountainman26> hi, does compiz fusion come with the new ubuntu?
<name1> smone pls help krammer
<bazhang> !ot > name1
<ubottu> name1, please see my private message
<Anacranom> name1, please include the nick of who you're posting to , helps ppl keep up and reply appropriately
<Guest19919> hi i have a HP express card tv turner inserted in my laptop but ubuntu doesnt show me any
<goose> lmao, KiRiLoS, the tutorial you linked me to makes me restart my entire system to enable ctrl alt backspace again ;)
<TumbleWeed1> Even using the ACPI=Off command on booting from the netbook remix or standard CD, Compaq TC1000 reports: IO APCI resources could not be allocated.  Modprobe:Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory, then goes into BusyBox and ends with a (initramfs) prompt.
<Dr_Willis> I have some video files. and they aparently have some 'title, artist,  and other ' tags set in them.  and they are set wrong.  The play lists of some players show these wrong titles.. I cant seem to find the proper tool to edit the tags in an AVI file.  all i can find are for mp3's.  Anyone know the proper tool for me to be looking for?
<name1> offcourse im sry
<usser> zack, after you added the mode it should show up under VGA output when you run xrandr with no arguments
<bazhang> name1, please take chat elsewhere
<KiRiLoS> goose, oh lolz!Sorry for that,just like i told ya i dont use gnome so i have no idea how you enable that :P
<yowshi> anyone here know of something i can use to record from my webcam that isnt cheese?
<goose> KiRiLoS, command is "sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg" I'm gonna restart and try it, brb
<usser> yowshi, ffmpeg
<KiRiLoS> ok goose :)
<Dr_Willis> yowshi:  i belive ffmpeg and menucoder can do that.. some how
<RomD`> how can I access a samba shared network folder from the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> RomD`:  mount them with the proper 'mount' command, or use some fuse-samba automounting/browsing tool
<mountainman26> can someone help me please
<RomD`> I can do it with nautilus, but I have no idea where to navigate to in the terminal
<usser> yowshi, something like that ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 /tmp/out.mpg
<PerryArmstrong> i dont have space for a new partition..how can i resize a partition to get a new partition...i have installed gparted
<Darael> !ask | mountainman26
<ubottu> mountainman26: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest19919> hi i have a HP express card tv turner inserted in my laptop but ubuntu doesnt show me any can someone help me please
<mattgyver> RomD, ive done it this way, mount -t cifs //IPADDR/file /folder_to_mount_in
<Dr_Willis> RomD`:  nautilus does not 'mount' them. it 'browses' them.
<Anacranom> mountainman26, yes, there are many "how-to's" if you google
<LordMtrod> Wohoo, I got quake wars working!
<yowshi> usser: something a little less head heavy would be nice
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> you can create an iso via dd and then create a file system on it and mount it like any other partitions using loop
<name1> ups sry just trying
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; dd in the sense??
<Anacranom> name1, what bazhang said...
<usser> yowshi, sorry, i dont know any guis that do that. maybe kino or cinellera
<name1> Anacranom what did he said?
<thiebaude> name1: when a mod tell you more than once....
<Artichoke200> Does anyone need any help?
<bazhang> name1, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question?
<Artichoke200> I'd be happy to help you
<krammer_> when i open k3b it just shows a grey box
<mattgyver> Artichoke, do youknow about networking?
<usser> yowshi, but thats overkill for what you're trying to accomplish
<bazhang> name1, if not, then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Artichoke200> Yes
<deejay> how do I move my file from the gnome terminal?
<mattgyver> can i PM you, i have a few questions
<ezerhoden> KiRiLoS: dontzap --disable per the release notes
<Artichoke200> Sure
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong-> in the existing file system, you can,  dd if=/dev/zero of=disk-image count=40960    thats a 20meg disk-image iso
<Artichoke200> Krammer_, how did you install K3B
<Darael> deejay: mv <file> <newlocation>
<name1> yes my nvidia 9800 gtx is 10 degrees hoter than usual
<Guest19919> hi i have a HP express card tv turner inserted in my laptop but ubuntu doesnt show me any can someone help me please
<Anacranom> name1, <bazhang> name1, please take chat elsewhere
<deejay> Thank you Darael
<krammer_> Artichoke200, i uninstalled and reintsalled
<bazhang> name1, that sounds like a hardware issue, try ##hardware
<Artichoke200> Krammer_: is it fixed now?
<krammer_> a
<krammer_> no
<Artichoke200> Ok
<Artichoke200> Did you install it thru sudo apt-get install k3b ?
<krammer_> yes
<name1> bahzang thanks just want to hear if anyone notice
<lvlefisto> is it possible to have two ip-addresses in one interface eth0 ?
<krammer_> Artichoke200, it was working for some time then all of sudden this happens
<ezerhoden> does anyone know, was the dontzap removal an xorg thing or ubuntu thing?
<Artichoke200> Hmm
<krammer_> Artichoke200, does it have anything to do with my twinview monitors
<Artichoke200> Did you do anything major to your desktop between then?
<lexvegas> ezerhoden: i think ubuntu
<usser> lvlefisto, yes through bridge-utils
<ThomasHC> I believe a Ubuntu thing ezerhoden
<krammer_> Artichoke200, no
<Dr_Willis> ezerhoden:  Xorg devs decided on   disabling the thing.. ubuntu made the tool to reenabvle it
<psychic> can some one point me in the direction for a ubuntu 9.04 performance tuning forum??
<lvlefisto> usser: thanks
<ThomasHC> Ahh I see Dr_Willis, thanks.
<name1> problem persist with all recent linux distributions
<usser> lvlefisto, you'll have two virtual interfaces bridging to a single eth0 interface. not exactly the same thing you're asking for though
<Anacranom> name1, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<TumbleWeed1> Ok, braniacs, I seem to have stumped everyone the first time.  I will post again.
<TumbleWeed1> Even using the ACPI=Off command on booting from the netbook remix or standard CD, Compaq TC1000 reports: IO APCI resources could not be allocated.  Modprobe:Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory, then goes into BusyBox and ends with a (initramfs) prompt.
<durt> ezerhoden, in a historical sense xorg, in the recent jaunty sense Ubuntu
<goose> KiRiLoS, didn't work :(
<name1> im sure its linux related
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; actually i am inexperienced at this..so i quite didnt understand...i hope you dont mind my ingnorance....what should i do with the code you gave ,e
<Doonz> so hows everyone liking the new release
<ThomasHC> I like it very good Doonz
<thiebaude> Doonz: i love it
<wolter> I like it.
<goose> love it and have it Doonz
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong-> that just creates a 20meg iso, then you can  /sbin/mkfs -t ext3 -q disk-image
<goose> love it and hate it*
<name1> im a bit disappointed
<ThomasHC> Very fast, been using it since alpha 3 on and off
<Doonz> ok
<Artichoke200> Krammer_: When did it stop working? After you burn a CD, ETC?
<Enasni> i like 9.04 but 64bits unstable
<ThomasHC> name1, so am I but it is solid
<goose> Enasni, I'm on 64, and it sucks :(
<wolter> hey, to everyone who hasn't tried subpixel smoothing in fonts, I recommend it to you, everything looks cleaner! System > Preferences > Appearance [Fonts]
<ThomasHC> It is Enasni ? Never had that before
<name1> graphics tearing
<goose> i386 on my PC runs flawlessly
<Doonz> well i guess ill upgrade
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; so where should i run that code??
<wolter> goose, why?
<Enasni> well its an older pc, but 64bit needs more memory i think
<wolter> I'm stable here, and I'm 64.
<krammer_> Artichoke200, i cannot burn a cd because it doesnt open
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong-> then  mount -o loop disk-image  /mount/point
<Anacranom> name1, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<goose> wolter, Thunderbird totally crashes my system and I have to hard shut down, wireless only works half the time
<name1> ThomasHC how come i still cant change icons just icons
<Doonz> whats the best upgrade route
<radojesrb> can anibody help me with installation of xgl on Kubuntu x64? please
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong-> run those command precedded by sudo, as they require root priviledges
<ThomasHC> name1, come again?
<wolter> goose, oh thunderbird.. why not evolution?
<thiebaude> name1: you mean icon themes?
<name1> Thomahc i cant change icons
<FloridaGuy> is there away to install ubuntu-desktop with out openoffice...i keep geting ..Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloridaGuy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-core_1%3a3.0.1-9ubuntu3_i386.deb
<FloridaGuy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong-> the idea there is create an iso via dd, then use mkfs to create the file system, and then mount the filesystem then use it
<Enasni> do you think x86 is faster than x64? i got 64 to mess around, but it just seems to create lots of problems
<goose> wolter, I like a functional email client :)
<ThomasHC> name1, very odd, I can, very easily
<ezerhoden> thanks
<yowshi> usser: i got webcam studio working
<radojesrb> Is there any problem with Wlan on Kubuntu x64
<Dr_Willis> radojesrb:  not on my  2 laptops...
<name1> and ThomaHC my nvidia gpu runs at 60 C why used to run at 45-47
<wolter> goose, well, I would like to know what's wrong with evolution then..
<Dr_Willis> Enasni:  ive had no issues with 64bit release.
<n8tuser> FloridaGuy-> yes it is possible, but not easy to deal with, haft to manipulate config files and such
<radojesrb> hm I cant connect to any network/router
<ThomasHC> radojesrb, Personally don't like the NEtwork Manager(yet) but I haven't had problems the last tiem I used it
<NcA^> can anyone help walk me through patching wireless drivers to support packet injection? Using Jaunty...?
<Enasni> Dr_Willis: what are you running it on? I have an older pc
<usser> !hacking
<n8tuser> radojesrb-> ethernet or wireless?
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<psychic> question if i have a pentium 4 64 bit?
<name1> and ThomacHC 2D is catastrophe  
<Dr_Willis> Enasni:  one netbook, one older Compaq Turion laptop, one newer HP laptop.
<goose> wolter, Thunderbird is just much more capable, the interface is easier and faster, it's much easier to support multiple accounts, it syncs flawlessly even though I IMAP my email through laptop, PC, and mobile. evolution wouldn't sync all the time with me
<wolter> i see
<NcA^> can anyone help walk me through patching wireless drivers to support packet injection? Using Jaunty...?
<ThomasHC> name1, what vid card?
<goose> NcA^, don't bother, last time I asked for aircrack-ng support in here I got a 1 week ban :(
<wolter> Well, what I like of evolution is its gnome nativeness and the calendar...
<Enasni> Dr_Willis: I'm running x64 on a pc with unicore 2.2GHz processor and 512 mb ram. its almost always maxed out on ram
<NcA^> oo
<NcA^> :x
<NcA^> ty goose
<Guest19919> hi i have a HP express card tv turner inserted in my laptop but ubuntu doesnt show me any can someone help me please
<goose> sure thing NcA^ ;)
<wolter> you just click on day and you start writing. there you have your all-day event, in seconds.
<NcA^> aircrack have an IRC?
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; i have the ISO in my home...i did as you said...http://paste.ubuntu.com/162531/
<wolter> great for writing homework in the agenda
<name1> ThomasHC lovely "linux friendly" 9800 gtx nvidia
<goose> Guest19919, do you have a TV viewing program?
<racecar56> how do i use network time in ubuntu 9.04?
<mattgyver> I need to issue /etc/init.d/samba restart at login, should i do this under starup applications, or is there a config file i would be better off running this at?
<ThomasHC> name1, haha no experiance with nvidia here, but my ATI card works great now ;)
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; and please leave a space between my name and ---> symbol so i get notified when i recieve a message from you
<name1> ThomasHC thats great news ,but i dont regret :)
<sharma> Hi, how do i disable the splash screen so i will not recive the error "cannot display this video mode, optmum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<leeguy92> given that the prepackaged driver for a wifi card doesnt work properly, how would i set up ndiswrapper to take its place?
<leeguy92> this isnt for me, this is for a noob, so automation is a good thing here.
<jeffrey_> hay has anyone ever connected an lg Voyager phone to ubuntu and been able to sync contact info and other things?
<st_ignucius> now whts the best way to install from an iso  without burning a cd?
<goose> Guest19919, sudo apt-get install tvtime
<n8tuser> racecar56 -> use ntpdate
<leeguy92> really, i need ndiswrapper to be loaded into the kernel automatically in place of the faulty driver
<sharma> Hi, how do i disable the splash screen so i will not recive the error "cannot display this video mode, optmum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<goose> leeguy92, have you checked restricted drivers?
<Artichoke200> st_ignucius: What are you trying to install?
<RickKnight> Need help with USB memory stick on 8.04. Memory is not detected. Does not show up in lsusb or cat /proc/scsi/scsi.
<goose> RickKnight, what format is it in?
<st_ignucius> Artichoke200: OS..installing ubuntu from iso without burning a cd
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> the command i gave only is good up to 20Meg, adjust count accordingly for larger sizes
<goose> st_ignucius, what OS are you installing from, windows?
<Krine11> Hi, how do i disable the splash screen so i will not recive the error "cannot display this video mode, optmum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<Artichoke200> st_ignucius: Windows?
<st_ignucius> ubuntu itself.. to another drive
<RickKnight> goose; The memory stick is a SOny, I beleive it's vfat.
<goose> st_ignucius, in windows, google "alcohol 120" and use the 30 day demo
<Artichoke200> Ubuntu itself....
<Artichoke200> Hmm......
<RickKnight> goose; But other USB Storage devices aren't working either.
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; but whats the use of this count??
<FloridaGuy> i fixed my problem i cleared /var/cache/apt/archives...deleted everything but ( partial )......whats that mean when having problems in there...bad package or what
<Guest19919> goose ok but tvtme installs drivers for my card, too?
<goose> RickKnight, may not be readable, I had that problem with an SD card a while back, apt-get gparted and see if it can read it, if so, you may have to reformat it
<n8tuser> Krine11 -> try to remove the word splash in the menu.lst for the selected entry
<leeguy92> goose: its the restricted driver which doesnt work.
<st_ignucius> goose: who uses windoze these days? even bill doesn't..
<goose> Guest19919, may, may not, but it'll at least show you if it works natively or not
<Krine11> can you tell me how to do this?
<leeguy92> it seems the best thing to do is use a win driver in ndiswrapper
<RickKnight> goose; The OS isn't seeing any USB STorage devices.
<st_ignucius> now what should i do?
<cspack> st_ignucius: if you have a usb flash drive, you can install from that.  check out unetbootin, works well for me
<goose> leeguy92, what video card is it?
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> dd is used for bit for bit.. ie 40960 x 512 (default) is about 20meg
<Artichoke200> st_ignucius: I can't help you
<leeguy92> goose: its a wifi card - a broadcom something
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> man dd  to get more explanation
<Krine11> Hi, how do i disable the splash screen so i will not recive the error "cannot display this video mode, optmum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<st_ignucius> want a doc. the doc i saw as i scroogled is of 2005;-)
<goose> RickKnight, I had a similar problem, but even thought the OS (or it was Nautalis, I guess) couldn't see it, gparted could, just give it a try
<durt> hey folks, doing a cli install, anyone tell me how to defeat the partitioner as I've formated the / and swap to my liking and do not wish to have the partitioner re-format?
<goose> leeguy92, that's right, forgot. BCM43xx?
<leeguy92> goose: yea, something like that
<leeguy92> how you know?
<st_ignucius> cspack: can i consider an external partition like a usb drive and follow the installations?
<goose> leeguy92, lspci, and PASTEBIN
<RickKnight> goose; And this memory stick is OK in my laptop running kubuntu 8.04 and in my camera.  I'll try gparted now.
<st_ignucius> cspack: external means non-root partition
<leeguy92> goose: the machine isnt here, so cant
<leeguy92> :(
<Dr_Willis> durt:  if they are empty a reformat wont take more then a few moments anyway.
<goose> leeguy92, no way of telling then. can you SSH in?
<name1> durt have to specify the question a bit if he want help... :)
<lexvegas> st_ignucius: 8.10 and 9.04 have a tool under the administration menu to create a startup usb drive
<cspack> st_ignucius: not sure on that, has to be bootable of course
<leeguy92> goose: they have no wifi = no entartoobs, also, i dont think they would be up for opening a port
<Krine11> I need help every time i boot insted of haveing the splash screen i have this : "cannot display this video mode, optmum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<Vaporise> hey i'm using cxfreeze to crosscompile something for arm
<st_ignucius> am on 8.04:(
<Vaporise> environment variable CC
<n8tuser> Krine11 -> try to remove the word splash in the menu.lst for the selected entry <--
<Vaporise> it says i've to set the environment variable CC
<name1> st_ignicios is wise guy
<durt> Dr_Willis, name1, Ive reformatted with specific switches with mkfs, the partioner INSISTS on reformatting
<goose> leeguy92, then no way of knowing the specifics. when you can get to the machine, "lspci" and google the wireless card and ubuntu and see what comes up
<leeguy92> Vaporise: arm-elf-gcc?
<st_ignucius> name?
<Vaporise> arm-linux-gcc for far as i know
<Vaporise> but i don't know how :$ :P
<leeguy92> goose: machine is 500 miles away :S
<Vaporise> i've got the toolchain
<leeguy92> i could do a reverse vnc session, i guess
<Vaporise> but how do i se tthe CC variable
<PerryArmstrong> i understood the concept of dd....form the man....my iso is 699...take 700....so i need to create for 700MB??
<Krine11> Hi, how do i disable the splash screen so i will not recive the error "cannot display this video mode, optmum resolution 1280 x 1024 60 Hz"
<leeguy92> Vaporise: export CC=arm-elf-gcc
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; i understood the concept of dd....form the man....my iso is 699...take 700....so i need to create for 700MB??
<goose> Krine11, when are you getting that screen?
<n8tuser> Krine11 -> please stop repeating, i gave you a suggestion
<Krine11> when i load
<Krine11> n8tuser i told you i cant damn do what you said..-.-
<leeguy92> hmm, ok, 1 mo. rebootin
<Krine11> and goose
<Krine11> i get this when i boot
<Krine11> turn on the computer
<FloodBot1> Krine11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krine11> insted of the splash screen
<goose> I agree with n8tuser, why won't his suggestion work? I'm out of other ideas
<name1> st_igncious IMHO ubuntu is going backwards
<usser> Krine11, i second remove splash from menu.lst entry for ubuntu
<Krine11> I mean
<Krine11> i am  a noob
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> umm do the math, i cant do it for now.. 700Meg div 512
<Krine11> i just got ubuntu
<goose> ok... so you can do what he just said, you just don't know how
<goose> open terminal
<Krine11> i am not sure about this techy stuff right now so can you give me step by step advice
<lvlefisto> usser: ok, i'll have it in mind
<name1> Krine11 congtrats
<Krine11> ok
<name1> ok
<RickKnight> goose; Gparted does not see it, nor does lsusb. In fact, there is no device for any of my USB mass storage devices.
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; 700*512=358400
<Krine11> ok i opend termina
<goose> RickKnight, sorry mate, but I'm out of ideas then :/ and you tried different USB ports?
<Krine11> terminal*
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> there you go, then use that for count=xxx
<goose> ok Krine11, chill, I'm trying to figure out where the file is that you need to edit so I can give you a path
<Krine11> ok
<n8tuser> its in   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest19919> goose i didnt have image
<goose> Krine11, "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<RickKnight> goose; I hadn't tried other ports. Just did and that seems to be the fix. Thanks.
<Krine11> goose, now i get a bunch of things
<austin__> Songbird and rythembox won't play back my audio files. can someone help me, please?
<goose> RickKnight, sure thing, seems you have a bad USB port mate
<goose> Krine11, search for a line with the text "splash" and comment it out
<lvlefisto> usser: i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354253.html i'll try it and let you know if it works
<macman_> guys
<kristian_> when i type "chmod -R u+w" in current dir, isn't current dir + lower dirs supposed to become write/read?
<macman_> i found a website with a .sml file with a .flv file inside of it
<macman_> anyone know how to read it ?
<RickKnight> goose; Yeah and its in my monitor.
<wall-e_> looking for help with ubuntu 9.04?
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; mount -o loop disk-image  /mount/point    should disk-image be the name and location of the image??
<Krine11> goose, i see none "splash" on it
<wall-e_> im having trouble booting ext4
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> you created a file system already? do it before mounting it
<goose> wall-e_, I have no idea how to solve your problem, but your nick pwns
<goose> Krine11, you did Ctrl + F?
<wall-e_> nick pwns??
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; http://paste.ubuntu.com/162541/   i did the mounting twice and now i get an error..just check it
<Blood-Lord> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<LjL> Blood-Lord: don't spam please
<Blood-Lord> sorry lol trying to connect to a different channel while on ts
<Krine11> nope none
<Blood-Lord> so i was hitting my push to talk
<Blood-Lord> my bad
<Krine11> goose, nope none
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong->  then you can  /sbin/mkfs -t ext3 -q disk-image     <-- you did this yet?
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> prefix with sudo
<bosco> what is the best 3d graphics thingy for ubuntu + desktop
<goose> bosco, I like compiz
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; roshan@roshan:~$ sudo mount -o loop disk-image  /mount/point
<PerryArmstrong> mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<goose> Krine11, out of ideas then if there's not a line already there, sorry
<Krine11> Well why do i still recive that error than?
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: replace /mount/point with the directory that you want to mount the image to
<Krine11>  i mean splash screen is now disabled
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> per lstarnes ..
<coz_> hey guys .. miro is in the repository  but will not install because of dependecy  "will not be installed" issues
<coz_> any one know when this might be fixed?
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; i have jaunty 9.04 ISO...i have to mount to install it on booting....here's what i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/162541/
<nedwell> I dual boot Windows XP Home and Ubuntu Desktop 9.04 and when I go to Windows XP Home the time is off by a few hours (but Ubuntu is always right).  This started immediately after installing Ubuntu.  Can anyone help me with this?  Thanks!
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; and n8tuser helped me with these steps
<psychic> i have ubuntu 9.04  can i change things to fluxbox? or cli?
<lstarnes> psychic: yes
<eseven73> yes
<bosco> goose, what is beryl what are my options list of windows manager?
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: I'm not sure what to do there
<ThomasHC> bosco, beryl is out of date, compiz fusion now takes its place
<coz_> nedwell,  even though ubuntu is the right time  i had this issue a while back and just replaced the bios battery to solve it
<psychic> lstarnes how?
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> if you wish you can use  /opt  i think that already exist as a mount point
<goose> nedwell, do you have the correct time zone in ubuntu?
<lstarnes> psychic: install the package for fluxbox and set that to your default session in the login screen
<bosco> ThomasHC, what are my other options
<nedwell> goose, yes EST (USA)
<lstarnes> psychic: as for the cli, ctrl+alt+f1 (or replace f1 with anything between f1 and f6)
<psychic> lstarnes sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<goose> nedwell, that would have been my best guess was that conflicting time zones weren't syncing correctly...
<lstarnes> psychic: yes
<nedwell> coz_, the desktop is 2 months old.  It could be a battery, but it would seem odd to go bad so soon.
<ThomasHC> bosco, Compiz, Metacity(Gnome), Openbox, XFCE, LXDE, Fluxbox, Blackbox, etc.
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; the iso is in my home directory....so what should the command be exactly
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> btw, 35900  is not 700Meg..  700Meg divide by 512  = XX an use XX as your count parameter to dd
<psychic> thans
<psychic> thanks
<floflo530> hey :)
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser ; 700/512=1.36
<bosco> ThomasHC, no 3d managers like compiz not desktop managers those i know and i use E17
<ThomasHC> cool
<pablin31> hi
<ThomasHC> all the ones I listed are about it
<ThomasHC> there's aewm++ pekwm a few more
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong ->  /mount/point is just a directory, so you can   sudo mount -o loop disk-image  /home/yoursuser/newdir
<floflo530> i create boot usb with ubuntu and it work , i look 110% making persistence filesystem
<pablin31> how to install ati radeon xpress 200m on ubuntu 9.04
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> 700Meg is not same as 700
<lvlefisto> usser: this worked just fine http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-10/msg02485.html
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser ; i got the values as 1.36
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> darn.. 700Meg is 700 mega not 700
<IshmaelDS> hey all.  I have a question.  I have flash (9.0 r999) installed in my firefox (3.0.1.0) on ubuntu 9.04 and when trying to view flash video's they aren't playing.  Is there some special flash i should have installed?  a different browser that makes it easier?
<pablin31> how to install ati radeon xpress 200m on ubuntu 9.04
<RomD`> mattgyver, Dr_Willis: thanks. took my a while to find out that I'm missing the smbfs package, but mattgyver's line worked.
<notfoo> ishmaelds
<forces> IshmaelDS, how did you install flash?
<notfoo> isn't there flash 10 out?
<johny-b-goode> Hello People.
<mattgyver> np
<johny-b-goode> how can one check the CPU power? speed.
<johny-b-goode> lshw shows: size: 1500MHz.
<johny-b-goode> does that mean 1.5GHz proc?
<coz_> is anyone getting this when trying to install miro on 9.04?  http://pastebin.com/m620c298f
<notfoo> cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Dayofswords> why is linux so confusing on installing...
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser ; so the command should be like this.. sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=disk-image count=700
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> nope, count=700 is wrong.  use the results of 700,000,000 div by 512
<forces> coz_, no installable packages
<IshmaelDS> notfoo , forces : I installed flash through the the web.  Went to adobe's site downloaded the .deb for 8.04(figured it would work)
<IshmaelDS> then installed that
<notfoo> ya that should've worked fine
<forces> IshmaelDS, install flash 10
<notfoo> ya try v10.... dunno why you're gettin v9
<johny-b-goode> notfoo: it says, cpu MHz: 1494.448. Cool. Thanks.
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong ->  i have to leave now.. family is calling for dinner
<forces> IshmaelDS, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<coz_> forces,  right   right before release it was installable :)
<notfoo> np johny
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser ; 700,000,000 div 512 = 1367187.5
<forces> coz_, maybe right now is still installable
<forces> you must wait
<IshmaelDS> okay guys i'll give it a try
<notfoo> johny i can give you a little snippet of code to pull just that info out, if you want
<johny-b-goode> bye all.
<coz_> forces,  well ok will do
<Vaporise> has anyone in here ever used (cx)freeze to cross compile some python apps?
<johny-b-goode> notfoo: nah, just confirming that the PC really is old. :)
<notfoo> aw, heh
<notfoo> k
<Vaporise> cause i've set CC to arm-linux-gcc but it still uses gcc from my system
<johny-b-goode> notfoo: thanks, tho! :)
<notfoo> yup
<johny-b-goode> bye all.
<TopBunny98> DVD paly back?
<pablin31> ubuntu 9.04 + ati express 200m not compatible
<notfoo> linux + ati == not compatible ;p
<notfoo> just kiddin... but you know what i mean
<Ranakah> jaunty + ati = possible compatibile :D
<forces> intel + jaunty = not compatible
<TopBunny98> Linux + nvidia very compatible
<notfoo> yup
<forces> linux + windows = virtualbox (?¿)
<notfoo> lol
<IshmaelDS> Still not playing.  I get the plugin is loaded as I can right click where the video is supposed to be and have the options and can check the properties etc. Just no video or audio  Was working prior to the upgrade to 9.04.
<notfoo> youtube doesn't work at all eh?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me t http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<Linuz2009> I need help installing clamav
<IshmaelDS> haven't tried was trying to watch some other flash video.  one sec
<muelli> !helpme | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<PerryArmstrong> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<notfoo> ishmaelds: yeah, it may be that specific flash vid  that isn't playin?
<muelli> hm wrong text...
<muelli> Linuz2009: what's your question?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<muelli> !helpme | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<st_ignucius> there is a very nasty bug in my current system.. the scrolling is darmmm slow
<Linuz2009> I need help installing clamav
<NetLarIrvine> God I need HELP
<Linuz2009> I've already installed the package
<billybigrigger> did anyone here purchase the orange box? how well does steam and steam games work with jauntY?
<st_ignucius> be it mozilla based browsers, be it even emacs... the scrolling is damm slow
<st_ignucius> seems its some x problem
<Linuz2009> using  synatic package manager.
<st_ignucius> but i donno what it exactly is and what i should do..
<muelli> Linuz2009: we know that already. So please stop telling us. Instead, please elaborate on yuor problem. We don't have any magic crystal balls to see magically see your problem
<PerryArmstrong> i have a problem here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194928#post7194928
<IshmaelDS> sorry,  i made a mistake.  youtube plays but any swf video from site like  http://vimeo.com don't.  I may be wrong but isn't swf a flash format?
<lelik67> #xubuntu
<notfoo> aw
<notfoo> no
<Linuz2009> I want to install clamav and I don't know how.
<st_ignucius> so is desktop effects on gnome
<notfoo> ishmaelsd: go dl shockwave flash player
<durt> PerryArmstrong,  "Due to some problems with my screen resoulution"..... do tell.
<notfoo> from adobe.com (not adobe flash)
<muelli> same goes foer NetLarIrvine and PerryArmstrong.
<NetLarIrvine> Being sarcastic , ha ha
<IshmaelDS> okay.  i'll give that a shot and report back.  thanks notfoo
<st_ignucius> tried reconfiguring xserver but no good:(
<notfoo> yup
<mib_aj5xh1km> Heya, so if I'm interrupting I have Ubuntu server issues.
<Linuz2009> how can I install clamav? how do I need to do?
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; whats your problem
<mib_aj5xh1km> I can't connect through the network to the internet.
<columbo1> I've replaced a failed boot drive on a multi disk system with a SSD and loaded Jaunty onto it. GRUB will fail with an error 22 when the system is booted normally, however when the system is booted from the CD and then I instruct it to boot from the first disk, the system can boot normally. This is also the case when I remove the other SATA devices. I've tried recovering GRUB several times with the no effect. Does anyone have an
<st_ignucius> apparantely its better in this chatzilla
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: I don't have any :P And if you want to solve your problem, you might want help us helping you.
<notfoo> oh wait ishmaelds, i just remembered
<st_ignucius> could that be the problem of opengl?
<mib_aj5xh1km> It's driving me crazy.
<PerryArmstrong> durt; i need to do a 9,04 install without using cd or usb and i have only intrepid on my drive..i have the iso and i need to use this iso to do this install...
<camelo> jjdh
<mib_aj5xh1km> Well, like I changed the thingey to static in the etc/network/interfaces
<durt> PerryArmstrong, but your upgrade was error free?
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; so try to fix in to understand the problems instead of grilling someone at grammatical errors...
<muelli> hm columbo1. How did you try to recover your GRUB? I'd try to chroot in the system and do a grub-install /dev/sda or whatever the device is
<camelo> sorry about that
<IshmaelDS> it's not available for my platform
<IshmaelDS> :)
<mib_aj5xh1km> hmm.
<mib_aj5xh1km> Okay, this is confusing...
<PerryArmstrong> durt; yes...but they suggested me that a fresh install will solve my resolution problems....
<Guest42273> hello everybody, anyone know how can i use sudo with the password in the same line, for example: sudo -password ...
<columbo1> muelli: I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mib_aj5xh1km> Whomever is willing to help me raise your hand (jk, just tell me).
<Dr_Willis> Guest42273:  why do you want to do that?  there may be better ways then that insecure method.
<usser> Guest42273, no you cant but you can add exceptions to /etc/sudoers file to not ask for password for certain commands, see man sudoers
<h8red> how do i enable usb 2 support in jaunty?
<h8red> i'm only getting 1.1m transfer rate to my external hd
<muelli> Guest42273: I highly doubt that you want that. And you actually can't for a good reason: Anyone could see your password by listing the current processes. You don't want to expose your password.
<usser> Guest42273, or you can write an expect script, see man expect
<durt> PerryArmstrong, well since a fresh install is probematic at best, let's work on this resolution prob, if your upgrade was complete
<mib_aj5xh1km> Mmm. I just can't exaclty tell who is helping me.
<mib_aj5xh1km> But anyways I'll continue.
<columbo1> muelli: I'm thinking that the problem is actually something to do with how fast the SSD comes online as opposed to GRUB itself, since it works when either the CD makes the system wait a few seconds or there's no other driver on the SATA bus
<PerryArmstrong> durt; here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684
<columbo1> Guest42273: Consider setting up a Nopasswd line in your sudoers file?
<mib_aj5xh1km> So when I use the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, I get this:
<Guest42273> i call a script from a c++ program by using system(), so i want to use sudo with the password
<PerryArmstrong> durt; but i suppose we can do the resolution after the install....i am also doing this to learn installing from different ways
<durt> PerryArmstrong,  yes I viewed, resolutions probs are easier to solve than new installs from iso partions
<Guest42273> but i think i can use a script
<usser> Guest42273, why not run the c++ program with sudo instead?
<RomD`> is there a public log of this channel somewhere?
<durt> iso partitions, even
<mib_aj5xh1km> It says: Failed to bring up eth0
<mib_aj5xh1km> Hmm...
<Guest42273> because i have to call a script by sudo
<usser> Guest42273, no you dont
<mib_aj5xh1km> Who here has a Ubuntu Server?
<LuciousAsh> can anybody help me with this fsck error code?             Error reading block 8847497 (attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scane.   Ignore error<y>?
<usser> Guest42273, permissions are inherited, if your c++ program has sudo anything it calls will have sudo
<muelli> Guest42273: If you have enough privilegdes, you can edit /etc/sudoers and allow your user to call that program without any password.
<dayo> mib_aj5xh1km: i
<mib_aj5xh1km> hmm....
<mib_aj5xh1km> Anyone??
<Guest42273> oh ok
<Guest42273> thanks :)
<notfoo> mib, i've had some
<notfoo> why
<lelik67> looking for gui for openvpn-client on xubuntu. Any suggestions?
<usser> lelik67, network-manager-openvpn
<muelli> Guest42273: you might be able to send the password to sudos stdin anyway. I dunno if sudo likes it or not. You also might want to use SSH with pubkey authentification. It's a bit bloated but works fine.
<Roasted> With the default guest account with samba, can you tack on a password to that guest account?
<marcos> hello, I have a Dell 1420n and after upgrading to 9.04 I don't have any audio, tryed different forum suggestions bot none worked, some suggestion?
<usser> muelli, sudo reads password from tty, just like ssh, you cant send it to stdin.
<Guest42273> muelli: i think it's a good idea, thanks very much
<PerryArmstrong> durt; ??
<muelli> k usser. I expected smth like that.
<lelik67> looking for gui for openvpn-client on xubuntu. Any suggestions?
<ralmar> Hey guys, how can I have my website, redirect to another site, either instantly or after x number of seconds? (by adding some html or other code to my site?) Thanks
<happyaron> Who can tell me how to get all the wallpapers from ubuntu 5.04 to the 9.04?
<usser> lel1nho, network-manager-openvpn
<mib_aj5xh1km> I NEED HELP!
<mib_aj5xh1km> Please??
<notfoo> ralmar, couldn't find that via google?
<notfoo> mib_aj5xh1km: check ur pm
<dayo> mib_aj5xh1km: i said i have a server. what's the problem?
<mib_aj5xh1km> Haha, I used google.
<notfoo> as did i. he's not listening
<mib_aj5xh1km> Oh My bad.
<mib_aj5xh1km> Okay, here is the problem.
<notfoo> sigh
<dayo> !help | mib_aj5xh1km
<durt> PerryArmstrong,  do you understand that you will need something, whether cd or usb or hd partition, you need something that is bootable with the ubuntu image. do you understand this?
<ubottu> mib_aj5xh1km: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dayo> !ask | mib_aj5xh1km
<ubottu> mib_aj5xh1km: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PerryArmstrong> durt; so what do you think
<happyaron>  Who can tell me how to get all the wallpapers from ubuntu 5.04 to the 9.04?
<lelik67> thanks, will it require gnome libraries?
<dayo> no ubottu?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; ohh yes i do
<Roasted> With the default guest account with samba, can you tack on a password to that guest account?
<usser> lelik67, you're running xfce, it uses gtk as far as i know, so most libraries are already there
<mib_aj5xh1km> My server will not connect to the internet through my network.
<pablin31> ubuntu 9.04 + ati express 200m not compatible?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; all my disk space is being occupied by partitions...dont have space to create a new partition...
<notfoo> mib_aj5xh1km: but it sees the network?
<mib_aj5xh1km> And I need to know how I can fix my etc/network/interfaces file
<root> Um...
<root> oh wtf.
<dayo> PerryArmstrong: where are the wallpapers now?
<mib_aj5xh1km> No, I doesn't see anything.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  you could make a guest user with a guest password perhaps. :) check out the book in th repos called 'using samba' - itsin the samba-doc package i think
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<mib_aj5xh1km> *it doesn't see anything.
<PerryArmstrong> dayo; in the sense??
<notfoo> what does your ifconfig output?
<notfoo> use pastebin or somin
<dayo> mib_aj5xh1km: can u paste it?
<DSpair> Evn'n all. Got a question about KVM on Jaunty. Should I go to the server channel?
<durt> PerryArmstrong,do you have a pxe bootable card?
<dayo> PerryArmstrong: where are the wallpapers stored at this point?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; no idea abput that??
<courpse|dead> i cant boot up any GUI atm, only way i can use my ubuntu is if its in terminal, i do aticonfig and it says that i dont have a supported device, i have a radeon 9700 pro, and it worked fine before i upgraded my ubuntu, any suggestions?
<Roasted> dr_willis - I have done that. But when looking over the smb.conf I saw the "guest account" section. I just wasn't sure if the default guest account tagged with samba that I could add a password to. It's just a generic password, but I wanted to have SOMETHING on it. I just wasn't sure if I could tag the default guest acct with a PW or not.
<PerryArmstrong> dayo; no idea
<lelik67> usser, i will try that. Should I try gopenvpn as well?
<major> Ubuntu working great here 64 bit
<dayo> PerryArmstrong: do u know the filename of any of the wallpapers?
<usser> courpse|dead, take it to ati, they deprecate their cards way to quicky, support for 9700 has been dropped a long time ago
<mib_aj5xh1km> No, I cant' paste the ifconfig output, as I am on a different machine, and I don't have GNOME installed yet because I cant connect to the internet.
<courpse|dead> 0.o
<durt> PerryArmstrong, then you are sol, find space on your HD and create a bootable partition.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  i hink for guest theres no password. because its 'guest' :) you could have guest map to some other default user i belive.
<mib_aj5xh1km> And I can't use Putty to connect to it yet.
<muelli> courpse|dead: you probably can use the free "radoen" driver. You have to edit your Xserver config for that.
<courpse|dead> it ran find in 8.10, should i just go back to interpid
<courpse|dead> ?
<usser> lel1nho, i'd suggest going with network manager as it integrates nicely into ubuntu environment
<coleys> Hmmm.. What's the command to copy in terminal? Like... sudo cp /usr/share/* ~/dada/
<PerryArmstrong> courpse|dead; goto the terminal that you mention and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  but  that 'using samba book' proberly has a chapter or 2 on guest and what to watch out for.
<mib_aj5xh1km> But there is some output to ifconfig.
<PerryArmstrong> dayo; nope
<courpse|dead> okies, thanks.
<lelik67> usser, thanks
<notfoo> oh ya ;p
<muelli> mib_aj5xh1km: are you wired or on Wifi?
<hunter> Hello
<hunter> Guys I need help!!
<Roasted> dr_willis - I added a "guest" account with a completely separate share on my samba rig. Mostly so if friends come over and want to push a music video to me or something they can use guest - password and not know my credentials to MMMMYYYY samba account where the good stuff is. :P
<coleys> hunter:  With?
<usser> lelik67, http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=145258, you'll need network-manager-gnome as well
<courpse|dead> says i have latest ubuntu-destkop installed.
<forces> !help | hunter
<ubottu> hunter: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<PerryArmstrong> durt; one guy told me some commands....http://paste.ubuntu.com/162541/  he had t leave for dinner..so its incomplete...can you make it out from that link
<forces> !ask | hunter
<ubottu> hunter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest45840> Well I need to know how to get  a program to make a windows xp thing too
<usser> lelik67, after they are installed run nm-applet that should bring up the network manager applet in your sys tray
<usser> lelik67, right click on it, edit connections -> vpn
<mib_aj5xh1km> When I do that, there is a whole bunch of Failed to Fetch (...)
<Lego6245> Hello!
<durt> PerryArmstrong, not a viable link in xchat please resend
<coleys> wavecutter: suppp ;)
<PerryArmstrong> courpse|dead; i have no idea then
<coleys> xchat =(
<Linuz2009> hi, I want to know how to install clamav
<PerryArmstrong> durt; why??
<Lmapo> Well I need to know how to get  a program to make a windows xp thing too
<PerryArmstrong> durt; okk
<PerryArmstrong> durt; http://paste.ubuntu.com/162541/
<mib_aj5xh1km> I think there may be a problem with my /etc/network/interfaces file.
<muelli> Linuz2009: I guess it's "sudo apt-get install clamav"
<mib_aj5xh1km> How do I find that information?
<courpse|dead> How do i edit the Xserver config to tell it i have a radeon?
<coleys> Linuz2009: sudo apt-get install clamav
<Yanick_> Hi, noob question here, my NetworkManager applet keeps disappearing, and the only way I have found to solve this is to reboot my system... surely there is a better way
<Lmapo> e
<Lmapo> r
<Lmapo> r
<Lmapo> rrrrr
<Lmapo> r
<Lmapo> r
<FloodBot1> Lmapo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mib_aj5xh1km> Such as that IP address.
<Lmapo> sorry
<coleys> lol
<Lmapo> LOL
<lelik67> usser, thanks, but is it possible to avoid gnome? I would like to use xfce only.
<coleys> XFCE <3 :D
<nixfreak> trying to get a list of all the apps in add / remove programs for ubuntu 8.04 does anyone know if there is a list of apps ?
<muelli> mib_aj5xh1km: you might want to use "dhclient" on your interface.
<Lmapo> Does anyone know how to use like a windows deskotp on ubuntu?
<Lego6245> I have a question about running a command at startup. I want to have synergy run before I reach the kernel/boot selection screen. Should I add the command to the sessions option, or should I place the command in some other place?
<coleys> nixfreak: Add/Remove is a list.
<usser> courpse|dead, jaunty uses a more recent ati driver, which doesnt include support for your card, unfortunately you cant revert to older driver since it doesnt support jaunty so i guess you're stuck
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; try VM
<courpse|dead> ahhh crap.
<usser> courpse|dead, stuck with opensource ati driver, complain to ati, they suck
<Lmapo> whats that?
<Linuz2009> it said the package is installed but I can't access.
<muelli> lelik67: XFCE uses GNOME libraries. As many programs actually do. So you can't fully avoid GNOME stuff.
<usser> lelik67, what muelli said
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; you get to work windows in ubuntu
<ubuntu616> :)
<Linuz2009> I don't know where is it in my computer.
<mib_aj5xh1km> Virtual Machine
<nixfreak> coleys yes I know but not running ubuntu at the moment and need a  list of apps from add/remove
<Lmapo> Where do i get it
<Dayofswords> where is the pidgin irc program found in the directory?
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; virtualbox.org
<courpse|dead> well i need to know how to at least install that, i cant browse atm, im using irssi to be here, and i dont even know how to veiw diff windows on irssi, links is being awkweard for me too, :/
<durt> PerryArmstrong, start the session again but do a 'sudo -i', too many times you're being told you do not have privileges to execute the commands.
<coleys> nixfreak: Why do you need a list? If you know what you want, install it. =o
<Roasted> does anybody know with "remote desktop viewer" is theres a way to connect to XP machines on a LAN by hostname? I can connect by IP but I was curious about hostname.
<lelik67> muelli/usser thanks
<lelik67> exit
<Lmapo> thanks :)
<dayo> .
<nixfreak> like I said i don't have ubuntu right now
<coleys> nixfreak: (There's also synaptic btw)
<dayo> i think i lost my connection for a bit
<muelli> Linuz2009: you can list the contents of the "clamav" package if you do a "dpkg --listfiles clamav", IIRC. If it doesn't work, check the manpage for dpkg.
<usser> courpse|dead, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the section device add, Driver "ati" or replace fglrx with ati if such a line already exist
<coleys> nixfreak: System > Synaptic Package Manager
<nixfreak> coleys I am not using ubuntu right now
<courpse|dead> okies, cool, thanks.
<coleys> nixfreak: Uh.. what are you using/
<Lego6245> Hi, I was wondering if commands added to System > Pref > Sessions run at boot or after login?
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question please. I have ubuntu 9.04 installed, and everything was working fine, but i connected my laptop to an external display, so it changed my resolution from 1280x800 to 1027x768, and now, i can't seem to change it back, the resolution 1280x800 just seems to have disappeared. how do i fix this???
<nixfreak> but I'm sure there is a xml file or txt file that list of of them
<coleys> Lego6245: After login.
<Lmapo> perry
<PerryArmstrong> durt; done sudo -i....i did that for only 20MB if you notice...but my ISO is 700...need to give nearly 750 to be on safe side...i hope you understand what I am trying to do by using those commands
<Lmapo> How do i Work VM?
<Lego6245> coleys: how can I set the command to run at boot time?
<Linuz2009> muelli: then what next
<Lmapo> Do I like download it?
<usser> Houba1986, what does xrandr say, can you pastebin?
<Dayofswords> where do i find the program pidgin, so i can have firefox open irc with it?
<norbert> ahoi al
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; no add it to your repos
<muelli> Houba1986: there is a tool called "gnome-display-properties" which should be able to change reoslution.
<ubuntu616> what latest of releasing of new ubuntu]
<coleys> Lego6245: Lego6245 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110614
<Houba1986> usser, sorry, i'm new to this, what is xrandr??? how do i get it?
<Lmapo> IM new to ubuntu
<major> 9.04
<Lmapo> Whats Repos
<muelli> Linuz2009: well. I can't know what you want to do, so I have no clue what you shuold do next...
<Lmapo> LMFAO
<major> 64 bit is very good
<major> try live cd
<usser> Houba1986, xrandr is a tool thats responsible for setting resolutions, open terminal and type xrandr, pastebin the output
<major> see if you like it
<dayo> looks like i lost my connection for a bit
<usser> !pastebin | Houba1986
<ubottu> Houba1986: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dayofswords> how do i make pidgin open irc links? help...
<ubuntu616> any development of 9.04 ubuntu
<Linuz2009> muelli: I want to access clamav, I can't see it in my computer
<Roasted> 9.04 is out
<major> use xchat
<coleys> xchat =(
<Lmapo> perry
<coleys> Irssi :D
<Linuz2009> I installed the package but the program isn't there.
<usser> Linuz2009, clamav is command line tool, for gui see clamtk
<Lmapo> Whats repos
<Houba1986> and how do i pastebin?
<durt> PerryArmstrong,  actually, I'm confused, you said you don't have the drive space for a new partition, yet your setting one up for the install iso. what gives?
<coleys> Linuz2009: Type: alt + f2 --> clamav
<muelli> Linuz2009: Well. You know what files the package installed, right? Files installed under /bin/ or /usr/bin/ are executables you might want to run. Most likely /usr/bin/clamav. You probably just have to call it,.
<usser> Houba1986, copy the text, go to pastebin.com and paste the text, give the link to the post here
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: you want to run Windows inside Ubuntu?
<Lmapo> yes
<ubuntu616> use virtual box
<FloridaGuy> how do i setup my sound server
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: why?
<coleys> ubuntu616: Or qemu
<Lego6245> coleys: That’s helpful, but unfortunately i have honestly no clue what he is talking about. I want to run a simple one line command opening synergy right after boot starts so that I can use the keyboard to select kernal/boot disk
<Lmapo> Because I LOVE WINDOWS
<Lmapo> and linux
<Lmapo> at the same time
<Lmapo> Lol
<FloodBot1> Lmapo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !enter |  Lmapo
<ubottu> Lmapo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PerryArmstrong> durt; what i meant is i used the entire drive space for partitions....but i have enough of space within the partitions to store data....
<sebsebseb> !lol |  Lmapo
<ubottu> Lmapo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Houba1986> usser, http://pastebin.com/m383ff68c
<abama> use stty to set /dev/ttyS0, then echo xxx > /dev/ttyS0,  but how to read the response from /dev/ttyS0?
<courpse|dead> um... It still didnt do anytghing by adding that to xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: I looked up a bit at your chat, maybe your a troll also humm
<courpse|dead> what happens is...
<Linuz2009> okay, I press ALT F2 and typed in clamav but it gave me a error that said that the file can't be find
<Lmapo> Excuse me..
<muelli> abama: use "cat"
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: are you here for help?  not to pretend you need it?
<courpse|dead> i see the ubuntu loading bar, then the monitors go to black, and they turn to standby mode.
<muelli> abama: or "dd"
<coleys> Linuz2009: did clamav get installed?
<martinip> so, how come there is no RAID setup option in Ubuntu?
<Lmapo> I need it!!
<usser> Houba1986, what resolution you want it to set to?
<martinip> too complicated?
<Lmapo> I want to run windows on ubuntu
<FloridaGuy> i have no sound
<Linuz2009> the stable version, 0.95.1\
<Houba1986> usser, 1280x800
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: ok
<abama> muelli, use cat, then when to return?
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: ,but why?
<dayo> Lmapo: virtualbox or dualboot
<Lmapo> Okay
<durt> PerryArmstrong, as I said before, you need a bootable device to install Ubuntu, either cd/dvd or usb OR A BOOTABLE PARTITION with the iso written to it with dd.
<courpse|dead> trying to go to any tty* while in this state doesnt do anything, But if i press esc while grub is running, and boot in recovery mode, i can use the tty.
<coleys> Lego6245: Put your scripts in /etc/rc.local they are activated before login screen.
<Lmapo> How do i download virtuabox?
<sebsebseb> Lmapo:  how much RAM you got?
<Lmapo> umm
<usser> Houba1986, do this xrandr --newmode "1280x800" 67.26 1280 1312 1560 1592 800 817 824 841
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: this is important, becuase if you got to little you can't Virtualbox
<PerryArmstrong> durt; okk now you understood my problem...what do you think i should do
<Lmapo> Have no clue and i don't know how to check
<Lmapo> and btw
<ubuntu616> add/removed programs
<acp_> courpse|dead: you could use  dpkg-reconfigure command
<coleys> Lmapo: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Lmapo> I justkk
<Linuz2009> muelli: how can i call it?
<cdavis> Can I use the standard install CD for Juanty to do whole disk encryption
<ubuntu616> is available in linux
<sebsebseb> coleys: no he might want USB suppourt
<courpse|dead> acp_: on what?
<ubuntu616> manager
<dayo> lancetw: http://virtualbox.org
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: if you want  usb suppourt the ose version is no good, and you need the other from the website
<muelli> Linuz2009: open your favourite terminal emulation, like gnome-terminal, and enter "clamav".
<usser> Houba1986, did it?
<ubuntu616> i don't try qemo?
<durt> PerryArmstrong, start reading up on gparted, and free some space on your HD.
<Houba1986> usser, yes, now what?
<Desi_Muna> is it possible to use apt-get install *java  ?
<coleys> ubuntu616: qemu*
<acp_> courpse|dead: reconfiguring your xserver
<ubuntu616> what do u think about qemo?
<coleys> Desi_Muna: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<courpse|dead> so dkpg-reconfigure xserver /
<courpse|dead> ?*
<usser> Houba1986,  xrandr --addmode LVDS "1280x800"
<PerryArmstrong> durt; how do i free space using gparted??
<muelli> Desi_Muna: I don't think apt-get takes wildcards. But aptitude does, IIRC.
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: free -m  run this in a terminal
<Desi_Muna> yes but i can't use * for searching package?
<cdavis> What is the replacement to Xchat in Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: and  how much does it say for total?
<usser> Houba1986, did it?
<Lmapo> what u mean
<Roasted> I'm using VNC from Ubuntu to Ubuntu. I'm having a brain fart. On the Ubuntu machine I want to remote in ON... what package should I install? I've been using remote desktop viewer with TightVNC from Ubuntu to XP, but I want to go Ubuntu to Ubuntu... what's the suggestion?
<Houba1986> usser, yes, did that
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: applications > assessories > terminal
<Desi_Muna> ok then i will try aptitude
<Lmapo> I know
<martinip> anybody know how to install 9.04 with RAID?
<Lmapo> Im downloading it now..
<muelli> Desi_Muna: use apt-cache search for searching for pacakges.
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: from the website?
<coleys> Desi_Muna: do... sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<Lmapo> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose Is what i tyed
<usser> Houba1986, pastebin the output of xrandr once again
<ubuntu616> ubuntu forces
<acp_> courpse|dead:sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: that's good, unless you want USB suppourt in your Virtualmachine
<cdavis> martinip: Usually you have to use the alternate install CD
<courpse|dead> acp_: ahh kk, thanks.
<coleys> Lmapo: Do you want USB support?
<abama> muelli, not only one line to be echoed to /dev/ttyS0, after it reads the return. then echo next line to /dev/ttyS0
<Lmapo> Whats USB Support?
<Linuz2009> muelli: okay, I clicked clamav at my terminal and the update manager popped up.
<dayo> Lmapo: don't apt-get vbox. download from the website
<Desi_Muna> ok thanks
<coleys> Lmapo: For usb devices.
<martinip> cdavis: thanks, will look into that
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: Flash Stick
<coleys> Lmapo: such as usb Mouse.
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: Exernal hard disk
<Lego6245> coleys: Im trying to get synergy to run before the kernal selection. Not after
<Lmapo> Whats that?
<Linuz2009> muelli: is this suppose to happen?
<usser> Lego6245, thats not possible
<mustangtyson> my ups quit being detected in 9.04, what is the package that the bug would be in?  It connects to the computer via USB.
<muelli> abama: what? I didn't understand what you were trying to tell me.
<coleys> Lego6245: Okay, sec
 * sebsebseb thinks  Lmapo is maybe here to troll, but not sure
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; what didn you get after running the apt-getcmd
<Lmapo> Please I dont understandlol
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; what didn you get after running the apt-get cmd
<muelli> Linuz2009: what?
<Lmapo> I am not trolling
<cdavis> Can I do whole disk encryption with the standard Install CD?
<Houba1986> usser, http://pastebin.com/m14dfe740
<Lmapo> Im downloading it form a terminal right now
<Lmapo> okay
<Lmapo> its done
<Linuz2009> muelli: a update manager popped up when I enter clamav in the terminal.
<Lego6245> usser: then how am I supposed to be able to chose between win/ubuntu?
<dayo> Lmapo: the vbox from the repo doesn't have usb support. so get the one from the site
<ubuntu616> what os you distribution you used?
<coleys> Lmapo: Alt + F2 --> virtualbox-ose
<Roasted> I'm using VNC from Ubuntu to Ubuntu. I'm having a brain fart. On the Ubuntu machine I want to remote in ON... what package should I install? I've been using remote desktop viewer with TightVNC from Ubuntu to XP, but I want to go Ubuntu to Ubuntu... what's the suggestion?
<dayo> Lmapo: there are install instructions on the site, follow them
<usser> Houba1986, cool try xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x800
<muelli> Linuz2009: I have no idea. I don't know clamav. But I highly suspect that it's fires up a GUI.
<muelli> s/suspect/doubt/
<usser> Lego6245, ehm, keyboard connected to the computer
<sebsebseb> Lmapo: you can also run a lot of Windows programs with Wine
<muelli> Roasted: what's "ON"?
<coleys> Lego6245: Im not to sure about before the kernal, sorry man =/
<Lmapo> I know
<Lmapo> I have wine
<ubuntu616> some of windows program can't support by wine
<Linuz2009> muelli: thanks by the way.
<Roasted> muelli - I'm using the ubuntu machine I'm on to remote to the other ubuntu machine. The other ubuntu machine, we'll call it the spare rig... what do I install there?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu616: yep
<PerryArmstrong> durt; any idea??
<Houba1986> usser: it says, xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 2048x768 (desired size 1280x800)
<durt> PerryArmstrong, you might have gparted already available to you, I understand that it can create/move partitions around without destroying data but I've never used it myself. The only way you are getting out of this is to create a new partition and use that as the bootable device for the Ubuntu iso.
<Lmapo> Brb
<coleys> Houba1986: Make your resolution 1280 x800
<Lego6245> coleys: let me try to rephrase this. GNUBoot is able to run, allowing me to select which kernal I wish to use. How can I have the synergy command run at the same time?
<ubuntu616> wine is limited to access in order to run windows under linux operating system
<ubuntu616> especiall in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> ubuntu616: I have a link for you, if you want to learn about Wine
<sebsebseb> ubuntu616: a good link :)
<calc> Roasted: i think maybe vnc4server
<muelli> Roasted: are you looking for a VNC client or a server? You can use "vino" as a server and "vinagre" as a client. At least Vino should be isntalled with a GNOME desktop and can be activated through gconf
<calc> Roasted: i haven't used it myself though i always just remote in via command line
<Houba1986> usser, i'll brb, it's saying i must log out and log in again
<calc> Roasted: ah just do what muelli told you :)
<muelli> Roasted: or through a clickable settings widget of course.
<montana666> hello
<FloridaGuy> how do i get sound working
<sebsebseb> ubuntu616: Wine  dosan't  do this, Wine dosan't do that, yeah yeah, but do you know why?  I do :)
<Lmapo> How do i select a hard disk?
<Roasted> muelli - I always got confused by this... but the "server" with VNC is essentially the computer that's being remoted in on... right?
<coleys> Lego6245: rc.local should do it I think,.
<Lmapo> for the boot screen on VIrtual Box?
<Linuz2009> Also I want to uninstall wine. What can I type in the terminal to initialize this command?
<Linuz2009>  
<dayo> Lmapo: have u installed it, yet?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; i tried..but the resize option does not work with my root partition
<cdavis> What replaces xchat in Juanty?
<Lmapo> Yes I hae
<Dmole> [sound work]
<Lmapo> Have
<muelli> Roasted: the server is the program you connect to. USually on the remote machine.
<floflo530> who use vhcs ?
<Linuz2009> do I type in sudo apt-get auto remove wine?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: sudo apt-get purge wine, but shotcuts will  probalby be left in the menu,  and  the hidden .wine folder might be left in home
<coleys> cdavis: Whatever you prefer, xchat, irssi
<muelli> Linuz2009: apt-get remove.
<Lmapo> I have made the name but I need to find a boot hard disk
<Roasted> muelli - I have vino installed on the remote machine. But when I remote in via IP from my main rig I'm on now I get conn not found.
<Lmapo> how do i get it?
<dayo> Lmapo: ok, this is the guide i use to install XP on vbox: http://apcmag.com/how_to_virtualize_xp_on_ubuntu.htm
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: purge is good since it also removes config files
<durt> PerryArmstrong, get your optical drive fixed!
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: so it's best really to use purge all the time when your going to remove an app
<abama> muelli, like these, echo abc > /dev/ttyS0, read from /dev/ttyS0 and check the return result, then echo defgh > /dev/ttyS0, repeat these action
<kansan> i am trying to diff two files, but when i run diff -b -w file1.txt file2.txt .... it shows a bunch of differences due to white space (specifically line breaks and spacing), ...  there any other solution ?  can i fix?
<muelli> Roasted: I'm sorry. I didn't get you :-/
<dayo> Lmapo: after u're done with that, enable USB support: http://stikiflem.wordpress.com/2008/08/30/enable-usb-support-in-virtualbox/
<Roasted> muelli - I'm sorry?
<PerryArmstrong> durt; thanks
<muelli> abama: I'd write a small python script.
<Linuz2009> I want to delete wine entirely
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: purge it first
<durt> PerryArmstrong, sorry I could not help :(
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: then view your hidden folders in home.  find the shortcuts one and remove that
<PerryArmstrong> durt; np
<muelli> Roasted: I didn't understand you. You might want to rephrase your sentences.
<dayo> Linuz2009: sudo aptitude purge wine
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: well  I could probably give you an idea where those are
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and .home might be left behind, but first you need to purge  wine
<PerryArmstrong> durt; can i unmount root and resize my partition?
<kdjtar> does anybody know if it is possible to use grep to filter two different arguments at once?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and you can use apt-get or aptitude when installing and removing programs
<montana666> hello    hello    hello
<coleys> kdjtar: For lspci?
<lamdk> cant you just pipe it again with another grep?
<Roasted> muelli - Okay. I have computer A (this one) and computer B (spare computer. From A, I want to view the remote desktop of B. But what do I need to install on B to make that happen?
<lamdk> err filter
<Dr_Willis> kdjtar:  proberly is..   ive seen some nifty tricks done with a combo of grep/awk
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: in theory yes. But if you have a filesystem on the partition you might want to check if it supports resizing first.
<abama> muelli, you can get those through python script?
<Hazuki> Does anyone here have a Broadcom BCM4312 wireless card, PCI ID 14e4:4315? I can't get it working with the drivers from Broadcom and the restricted manager shows nothing for it
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ,but aptitude is better for big stuff, since it deals better with dependancies
<Lego6245> coleys: how would I append the command to rc.local?
<Dr_Willis> kdjtar:  regular expressions have an 'OR' type feature
<muelli> Roasted: probably nothing  as everything you need is installed with a GNOME desktop :)
<PerryArmstrong> muelli;so what do i need to do??
<coleys> Lego6245: sudo gedit /etc/init.d/rc.local
<mpontillo1> Yanick: if it's just the applet that went away, type alt-f2 and re-run "nm-applet"
<Roasted> muelli - Well, I cant view the desktop of B... so clearly I need to install SOMETHING...
<muelli> Roasted: you probably need to activate Vino though
<montana6660> hello hello hello hello hello hello
<Roasted> muelli - how do I activate it?
<bonez46> loud and clear, montana
<muelli> Roasted: try to find it in Settings somewhere. Or browse your settings with the gonf-editor.
<trece8> hi ... i have a problem with xubuntu 9.04 and linux-rt using a nvidia graphics card
<kdjtar> coleys: nop
<montana6660> how  every body
<Lego6245> so just copy the terminal command in?
<Roasted> is there an easier way besides vino? I've done this before with these same 2 computers, but I reinstall both to 9.04 and forgot what I did in 8.10
<kdjtar> Dr_Willis: hmm, I never used awk. I'm gonna check it
<coleys> Lego6245: Yeah.
<Lego6245> ok, thanks
<muelli> well abama. You can read from and write to files with Python. So I guess it does the job :)
<kdjtar> Dr_Willis, or does not work
<trece8> the login window works, but when i log in, i can just move the cursor (no menus, no nothing)
<trece8> i'm using ircii on a terminal... please help, it's really hard to do things this way
<muelli> Roasted: I guess Vino is the most simple solution you can have! And I don't consider it a tough job to enable it ;-)
<Hazuki> No one with a BRoadcom BCM4312?
<sebsebseb> trece8: go on their website it will tell you how to set it up good
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; ??
<coleys> Hazuki: One sec
<Roasted> muelli - Well, considering I don't know how to enable it, nor am I finding any documentation on it... suddenly vino doesn't seem plausible.
<usser> trece8, nvidia doesnt work on rt kernel as far as i know
<trece8> sebsebseb... you know, browsing websites in text mode is a pain!!
<Linuz2009> okay, I've already purged wine
<Hazuki> coleys, thank you :)
<trece8> usser, it did on 8.04
<psychic> is CLI faster than efce?
<Linuz2009> but I still see the folder in my panel
<sebsebseb> trece8: IRSSI is not Lynx or Links, and those are fun
<Dr_Willis> kdjtar:  theres whole books written on/about awk and sed. :) if theres somthing ya want done.. it can proberly do it.  heh
<psychic> how do i get CLI
<Linuz2009> how can I remove that?
<usser> trece8, ok
<coleys> Hazuki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<muelli> Roasted: well. You have to look through your preferences. I dunno where excatly it is. But in case you don't find it, you might want to check the documentatino.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes as I said
<trece8> CLI? Is the Command Line Interface
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: what?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: it's in one of the hidden .folders in home
<Roasted> I'd love to check the documentation. If I could find it.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: the shortcuts
<Linuz2009> there's no hidden shortcuts in my home folder.
<muelli> Roasted: have you tried to google it?
<abama> muelli, there is other way to do that, not familiar with python
<trece8> a clue? Somebody? please... i'm begging in black and white and terminal font
<quizme> i burned an ubuntu CD.  how do i get my computer to boot / install from it ?  It has ubuntu already installed on it, but i can't login.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes there are .folders  you need to view them first
<acp_> kansan: you need a script to remove the white space first then diff the file
<Linuz2009> all of them?
<racecar56> how do i use network time in ubuntu 9.04?
<Roasted> muelli - uh, yeah
<sebsebseb> quizme: why not? and you can re set the user account password
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; what am i supposed to do now??
<sebsebseb> quizme: in fact you don't even need a live cd for that since recovery mode
<muelli> well abama. I guess you can use "dd" to fetch bytes but I think it's rather unconvenient :)
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo; what didn you get after running the apt-get cmd
<coleys> Hazuki: Tell me how that works.
<PerryArmstrong> Lmapo;  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770745
<quizme> sebsebseb: it's a new computer.  the guys who assembled my computer didn't give me the password.
<Lmapo> i have irual running
<Lmapo> but
<Lmapo> i need to get a boot screen
<Roasted> muelli - got it.
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: in order to do what?! Dude, I have no clue what your status is or what you're up to.
<sebsebseb> quizme: ok you got the bootloader and recovery mode though I assume?
<Linuz2009> I still can't find the shortcut.
<muelli> Roasted: so, where is it? :) Just to share the love...
<Roasted> its a bit slower than ubuntu-to-xp
<Roasted> muelli - "vino" is actually the remote desktop client built into ubuntu...
<Roasted> muelli - system - preferences - remote desktop viewer. Then just check the box to allow users to connect.
<sebsebseb> quizme: before Ubuntu loads there should be a loader
<quizme> sebsebseb: what's a bootloader and recovery mode?  i burned the latest version of Ubuntu 9.04 to a CD.  that's all i have
<Hazuki> coleys, thank you :) trying it now
<Roasted> muelli - I had no idea that "vino" was that...
<muelli> Roasted: nope. Vino is the VNC server built into the GNOME desktop...
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; idont have space to create new partition...i want to create a new partition by resizing the root...what do i need to do now??
<sebsebseb> quizme: I thought you said  there was an install already on there?
<psychic> can someone tell me how to get and CLI as an xfce replacement i need better performance..
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: I'd boot a live cd and use "gparted" to edit the partition table.
<mattgyver> Is there a way to keep emblems from disappearing after you reboot?
<quizme> sebsebseb: ya there is.  rebooting now......
<Dr_Willis> emblem?
<coleys> Hazuki: You will most likely have to reinstall.
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; I am on 9.04 and i dont have the cd
<mattgyver> Dr_Willis, in nautlius, like the share icons
<Linuz2009> the folder listed are desktop, documents, example, music, pictures, public, pulse-backup, videos, mixerlog,txt, templates
<mattgyver> They go away after a reboot for some reason
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: then I'd download it.
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  they stay here after i reboot...
<Hazuki> coleys, it's giving a lot of errors...it didn't find ndiswrapper for example
<Hazuki> is that normal?
<Dr_Willis> mattgyver:  or are you on a live cd or somthing?
<Linuz2009> these are the folder that are listed in my home folder
<quizme> sebsebseb: yeah i pressed escape, now i can get to recovery mode.... should i do that ?
<genii> psychic: Please rephrase your question to make it clearer what you are asking
<kdjtar> thank you guys, I got it. I should use either grep -e PATTERN -e PATTERN or grep -Ee 'PATTERN|PATTERN' <file>
<coleys> Hazuki: Lets try another way, go .. System > Administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> quizme: yes
<mattgyver> nope
<greencookie> is there anyway I can open a *db3 file in ubuntu? I need to edit some tables.
<sebsebseb> quizme: and get a root prompt
<mattgyver> mine just seem to go away after i restart... dont know why
<quizme> sebsebseb: ok
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; i downloaded the ISO...my drive isn't working..since its spoiled and i dont have an usb..so i am doing this partition menthod
<Hazuki> coleys: was my first attempt; it showed nothing for me
<quizme> sebsebseb: netroot ?
<psychic> genil i was reading a forum mentioning xfce fluxbox CLI and some other ones does that help
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: view > show hidden files and folders
<coleys> Hazuki: Have you done... sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> quizme: netroot what?
<coleys> Hazuki: In terminal.
<kdjtar> thanks Dr_Willis, I'm gonna look for something aobut awk and sed for sure
<psychic> genil how can i change into a CLI session
<Hazuki> coleys: this is BCM4312 "low power," PCI ID 14e4:4315...will try that first and then try again
<jmillikin> Are there any known issues with USB microphones? I remember reading about problems with USB audio devices, but that might have been in an old version.
<quizme> sebsebseb: it's one of the options on the REcovery Menu, grub, netroot, root, xfix
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: then view >  list and then press type and it's alpaheetical order by type
<abama> muelli, it needs to ctrl+C to terminate the read from /dev/ttyS0?
<sebsebseb> quizme: ok I guess it's just root
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: okay I've deleted the file .wine
<muelli> hm PerryArmstrong. well, you need to boot an external system unless you have a filesystem which supports online resizing. What filesystem do you have on your root partition? You can check with "mount?".
<Daemonic> anyone have a Radeon 4670 working without video issues?
<genii> psychic: CLi is a text-only interface.. eg: CommandLIne  xfce and fluxbox are two lightweight desktop environments. Of the two, fluxbox is lightest
<quizme> sebsebseb: okay, i'm there.  now what ?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes, but the shorcuts are in another folder
<coleys> xfce <3 :)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: where might that be?
<sebsebseb> quizme: passwd username
<muelli> abama: cat does. dd does unless you specify how many bytes it should read.
<sebsebseb> quizme: and you should be able to  enter  in a new password
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; ext3
<Bo7> Hi! how can I see my current bandwidth usage from a shell?
<genii> psychic: Are you sure you understand what command-line interface only is?
<quizme> sebsebseb: sweetness thanks
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: I don't think it supports online resizing. In fact, I don't know if it supports resizing at all. You might want to check for it first. Like wikipedia, google or a manpage.
<SpenceKid_> hey guys, i seem to be having a graphics problem since i upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04. videos either lag or freeze my browser and many flash games will not work anymore.. solutions?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: try .local and .share
<coleys> SpenceKid_: Flash is broken in jaunty, all you can do is wait.
<Bo7> ^ is there a simple cmd like top?
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. flash works here...
<Linuz2009> type these to where?
<coleys> SpenceKid_: And try reinstalling your graphics driver, whether it be nvidia or ati.
<ThomasHC> SpenceKid_, you can try deleting your .mozilla folder in your home
<usser> Bo7, iftop
<ThomasHC> coleys, Not for me, flash works fine for me
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<muelli> Bo7: for waht purpose?
<sebsebseb> quizme: also that guy should have given you a password,  and  do you trust him?   there are a few nasty malicious programs for Linux to, but people would have to install them self
<coleys> Dr_Willis: x64? ThomasHC
<Dr_Willis> coleys:  yes.. 64bit here.
<ThomasHC> SpenceKid_, if you delete the .mozilla directory back it up
<Bo7> usser, something installed by default?
<quizme> sebsebseb: oh hmm... good point
<coleys> I think its broken for ati
<ThomasHC> not for me
<Dr_Willis> coleys:   a few flash sites dont like how i got firefox so 'adblocked' and stuff.. but   they all seem to work for me.
<ThomasHC> I have an ATI card
<coleys> D:
<abama> muelli, but i want to use it in script
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; okk
<Bo7> muelli, just to see how much a app uses in real-time
<genii> psychic: If you want to just login to a command-line (console)   when you see login screen, choose from Sessions Type   or similar option to use that instead of the default Gnome (assuming you installed regular ubuntu to start with)
<sebsebseb> quizme: well or really bad user account password and no firewall, so someone cracks in,  I still think not that liekly for Linux though
<mariorz> hi, why is it that the gutsy repos are no longer on the servers?
<Searles> When installing a larger HDD in an XBox, what exactly does it mean by blank HDD? Does that mean that I format a HDD to NTFS?
<muelli> abama: so?
<Searles> Could someone help me please?
<sebsebseb> quizme: you burnt your own  9.04 CD?
<genii> psychic: If you decide you like command-line only, return later for instructions on how to remove the graphical desktops
<muelli> Bo7: using what? ressources? then "top" is the closest simple program to "top"...
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  Searles
<ubottu> Searles: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Dr_Willis> Searles:  proberly means 'unallocated'  xbox does not use ntfs as far as i know.
<coleys> loolllo
<sebsebseb> !lol |  coleys
<ubottu> coleys: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<psychic> genil ok thank you maybe someday lol
<Searles> How would I get a HDD to be unallocated?
<Bo7> muelli, how much network bandwidth, like 0.4 mmit/s
<Dr_Willis> Searles:  delete all parittions
<muelli> Bo7: check iftop
<Bo7> ok, thx
<coleys> I dont use it on a regular basis, but thanks =p
<Searles> Using....?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: type it to where?
<Dr_Willis> Searles:  any partitioning tool you like. fdisk, gparted,
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you don't go into one .local and .share I think the wine shortcuts folder might be in there
<Searles> Thanks Dr_Willis
<abama> muelli, read /dev/ttyS0, specify the number of bytes to read, how to do that?
<quizme> sebsebseb: yah i burnt my own.
<muelli> abama: use dd.
<sebsebseb> quizme: you md5sum to?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: in the home folder?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes
<quizme> sebsebseb: nope
<psychic> anyone got a suggestion on attempting to overclock a p4 2.66ghz processor
<psychic> ?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: in those hidden folders
<sebsebseb> quizme: that's what I thought
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<quizme> sebsebseb: hehe
<muelli> abama: or python ;-)
<quizme> sebsebseb: ok
<quizme> sebsebseb: fine....
<sebsebseb> quizme: good idea to do this before burning really,  but you can after if you still got the ISO,  it makes sure it downloaded properly :)
<ankurwidguitar> Hi Everybody
<pwb1090> want to put ubuntu on a pen drive .. where should i start for info to do that
<quizme> sebsebseb: ok i'll check it
<lianimator> I'm looking for a video editor where I can change t play speed (slow down or fast forward).. anyone know of one?
<sebsebseb> !usb |  pwb1090
<ubottu> pwb1090: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pwb1090> yes
<pwb1090> usb
<wire> I upgraded from 8.10 -> 9.04 and now my previously installed printer won't print ... There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-document-format-not-supported'.
<sebsebseb> !print | wire
<ubottu> wire: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<wire> reinstalling the printer works
<muelli> abama: in fact, you can use somethg like "python -c 'file("/dev/ttyS0").readline()' in order to read a line. or file().read(10) to read 10 bytes
<davidvpn> Just 'upgraded' from 8.10 to 9.04 (actually, a start-from-scratch) and having a hard getting the system to boot headless.  I didn't have to do anything on 8.10, but 9.04 is haning-up on the fact that there's no Screen (xorg getting upset).  Forums have the same question, but no answer.  Any ideas?
<SpenceKid_> any ideas on when flash will be fixed on Ubuntu 9.04?  i found a get around that seems to work- open Mozilla via Wine..
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; how do i unmount root partition?? is it safe to do it??
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: thanks now the shortcut is gone.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ok no problem
<ankurwidguitar> Can anybody help?
<sebsebseb> davidvpn: you got a Intel graphics card?
<wire> sebsebseb, you jumped the gun there a bit ... I was going to say a reinstall works fine, this is some sort of upgrade bug
<wire> worth reporting?
<sebsebseb> !ask |  ankuerwidguitar
<ubottu> ankuerwidguitar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: you unmount it with "umount". Of course, unmouting a running system isn't a good idea because you can't start any application because linux can't find the files anymore.
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: also can you help me on how to run clamav
<davidvpn> sebsebseb - I think so (integrated Intel).  How is that relevant (i.e. I don't know)?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; i can resize root by only unmounting it...
<ankurwidguitar> I haven't got a fast internet connection and I would prefer to upgrade my distro via offline methods. What is 'alternate installation CD'?
<traskbt> How do I get a list of things available to "modprobe"?
<sebsebseb> davidvpn: it's very relivant
<sebsebseb> davidvpn: there are issues it's even mentioned in the release notes
<sebsebseb> davidvpn: no fix yet
<dtchen_> CradLeRcker: np
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I know that Linux is very secure but there's still few virus that might affect it.
<muelli> ankurwidguitar: you can download the alternate cd. Just have a look at the ubuntu mirrors.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: viruses no, rootkits maybe, but only if you install yourself or get cracked
<davidvpn> sebsebseb - guess I should RTFM more.  Thank you.
<PerryArmstrong> muelli; i can resize root by only unmounting it...any idea
<zzz> users
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: maybe a virus of some kind that deletes stuff from home, but otherwise probably not
<zzz> whoops. sorry
<saki> What? You mean I shouldn't be running IRC while root?
<saki> :O
<muelli> PerryArmstrong: boot another system.
<ankurwidguitar> muelli: is that all I have to do?
<Hazuki> coleys, this isn't working...
<Hazuki> errors all over the place
<sebsebseb> saki: yeah you can get cracked  when your on IRC and running as root
<sebsebseb> saki: you shoudn't be using a root account at all  on Ubuntu really
<sebsebseb> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: so you're saying that anti-virus are not necessary.
<saki> I was being facetious.
<muelli> ankurwidguitar: of course your system won't upgrade if you only download the cd. I don't know what you have to do in order to have your system upgraded. But the docs shuold know.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: exactly at this time,  only nessarey if say your  running a email server and so scanning for Windows viruses
<ankurwidguitar> muelli: Thank you! But I am very much confused about 'alternate CD' and the .iso file hosted on ubuntu site
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Windows viruses won't even run on    other OS's,  you may be able to get some to  partily run in Wine, but  other then that nope
<Lmapo> omg
<Lmapo> omg
<Lmapo> omg
<FloodBot1> Lmapo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !omg |  Lmapo
<ubottu> Lmapo: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I only use the internet to check my mail
<coleys> Hazuki: Worked?? :D
<comph4x0r> hello people
<saki> Little late there, sebsebseb.
<Hazuki> coleys, no, it didn't
<Hazuki> not at all
<stone> hello~~
<sebsebseb> saki: I don't think so
<EO_> Anyone know how to make a bluetooth keyboard auto-connect to Ubuntu on boot up?  I have to re-connect on every boot right now.  :(
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ok  you will be fine then
<coleys> Hazuki: is your ubuntu, wiredly connected to the internet?
<comph4x0r> how can u configure ur system volume level
<Hazuki> coleys, yes
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: well make sure you got a hardware fireweall on :)
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: in say a router
<Hazuki> how would I talk to you otherwise? o_O
<coleys> Hazuki: And you sudo apt-get update'd
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and good useraccount password that isn't say abc123
<Hazuki> yes
<Hazuki> and upgrade'd too
<bismark> i need to pass through a proxy server using http-replicator 4 beta 2
<sebsebseb> !proxy | bismark
<ubottu> bismark: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<zzz> hop
<coleys> Hazuki: Then you chcked hardware drivers?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: my password is pretty simple
<bismark> i can't see how to set proxy server
<losher> davidvpn: if it's truly headless there's no point starting X anyway. Not sure why the forums don't talk about this...
<Hazuki> coleys, multiple times
<Hazuki> that was where I went first
<sebsebseb> bismark: ok no good I was just trying
<coleys> Hazuki: D:
<Nullifi3d> after installing eclipse 3.2 through aptitude, is there an easy way to upgrade to 3.4?
<Nullifi3d> or do i have to grab the tar
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: letters and numbers at least, and  ideailly in that case also pretty long
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: or you can do like weird characters and stuff
<sebsebseb> !password |  Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<EO_> Bluetooth connection persistance accross reboots?  Anyone know how? :)
<muelli> Nullifi3d: If a newer version is packaged, you can try to install the deb file. Check packages.ubuntu.com or apt-cache policy
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ok bot no good for that one,  but there are even sites for random password generators, but  you don't really need something mega secure for your Ubuntu account either
<racecar56> i have a usb network adapter that in windoze appears as a SR800 i think... how will i get it to work in ubuntu?
<nob0dy> hi.. installed ubuntu into a vm .. whatever ubuntu cant detect the monitor so there is no resolution above 800x600 possible.. is there a way to change that ?
<bismark> i think http-rep doesn't have support for that :
<bismark> any idea?
<davidvpn> losher: I'm using VNC from various locations/OSs to get into the box.  VNC requiring X (as far as I know) means X has to load 'smoothly.'  I know there are alternatives, but to-date I have many boxes-of-access that all have VNC and would rather not alter the many boxes if I can fix 'the one'.
<verma_> I am on a macbookpro 5,1 and can't get the trackpad driver to load the configuration file (the fdi file), if I explicitely specify the properties on the command line using synclient .. it works fine, what am I missing?
<wire> here's the bug for my printing issue ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/370378
<sebsebseb> nob0dy: ask in #vbox :)
<muelli> nob0dy: xrandr is able to do this. But I don't know the syntax. usser or the man page does ;-)
<nob0dy> k.. lets give it a try;)
<wire> wonder if it's just a problem with the samsung laser driver
<sebsebseb> nob0dy: also you should only do Ubuntu in a vm for trying
<sebsebseb> nob0dy: then put on your hard disk later for real :)
<genii> racecar56: do lsusb and then google for the vendor:device codes there, or the name etc, and ubuntu
<Nullifi3d> ty muelli
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: so what if my computer get infected will the infection cause more damage or less damage compared to  a Window XP OS ?
<nob0dy> first try then "buy" ;)
<Hazuki> uuuuugh, this isn't working...I know I'm not the only one with this, these damn Broadcom chips are everywhere
<saki> Hazuki, what's the issue, I missed it.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: basically you got to know what  your doing to get any malicious programs instaled,  or  someone needs to gain access to your computer pshyically or cracking,  to install malware
<racecar56> genii, says stuff about pl2303... is that useful?
<Hazuki> saki: broadcom bcm4312, PCI ID 14e4:4315. Nothing works ><
<sebsebseb> !rootkit |  Linux2009
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<losher> davidvpn: nasty. There may not be a workaround. Downgrade?
<genii> racecar56: Possibly :)
<Hazuki> saki: Restricted Driver manager has nothing for me, using the hydrib-portsrc from Broadcom's site doesn't work, that script coleys linked doesn't work...
<davidvpn> losher: that thought just now crossed my mind!  bummer.  I'd rather not, but...  ugh.
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: but I'm can be easily fooled by someone.
<saki> Hazuki, is it at least seeing the device itself?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, what's going on with Linux2009? linux virus? O_o
<genii> racecar56: No, that is some usb-to-serial-port chipset.
<Durandalor> Hi all, I'm having trouble getting an MP3 decoder plugin to install
<sebsebseb> racecar56: he is wondering if he can get infected on Ubuntu
<racecar56> genii, k...
<Hazuki> saki, only with the wl from Broadcom installed. it sees it but the wifi light won't come on, it can't iwlist scan, and it won't connect to anything
<racecar56> sebsebseb, k
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: downloading stuff that I didn't know that would contain any malicious software.
<jdu> I am in a an environment that is partially gnome on ubuntu 8.10.  Currently, when I login from gdm, no background is initiated.  However, if I start the Appearance dialog, the background is added.  How can I make it so the background is always there?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: on Windows it's an issue on Ubuntu nah
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you will only get stuff from trusted sources
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: so the Ubuntu servers  normalley :)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: so the internet will warn me if its a trusted source or not?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and maybe when your more experiended you would get stuff from  sourceforge.net mirrors
<saki> Hazuki, is it listed under interfaces in ifconfig?
<racecar56> Linuz2009, it would be _H_A_R_D_ to infect linux, seriously. it's not easy like micro$oft windoze
<muelli> jdu: weird. the background image should be persistent. What does "partially GNOME" mean? Have you removed any package yourself?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: the only thing you need to worry about is people telling you to do  malicious rm commands
<losher> davidvpn: there's a small chance that Xvnc will run even if regular X11 doesn't but I wouldn't count on it. I can't think of any other workaround except maybe ssh...
<Hazuki> saki, yes, but only after I have the Broadcom thing installed
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: don't just run any command for Linux, some are bad as well
<Hazuki> saki: before that, there's no trace of it anywhere but lspci
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: be very careful with rm
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: be very careful with any rm command
<racecar56> genii, kk... then what do i do now?
<saki> Hazuki, alright, did you ifconfig <interface> up?
<Hazuki> saki, yes
<racecar56> Linuz2009, rm and dd are dangerous
<Linuz2009> okay, so the only way to to infect a linux computer is when someone tells you to run a command.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: no
<racecar56> Linuz2009, no
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ,but some of  those commands can delete the whole system
<racecar56> Linuz2009, depends on the command
<racecar56> Linuz2009, dd and rm can be used in very bad ways
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jdu> muelli, partically gnome has meant different things, generally running a different window manager other than metacity or compiz.  Right now, it means running a different manager and starting certain parts of gnome, such as applets etc.
<Linuz2009> what's a dd/rm?
<racecar56> Linuz2009, like copying /dev/null to /dev/*da
<saki> Hazuki, I'm sorry, just trying to get an ideal of where you're at.
<vigo> Solutions are wonderful.
<genii> racecar56: Pastebin results of: lspci -nn ; lsusb                 and possibly also result of: dmesg
<sebsebseb> racecar56: he is new he won't understand that
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and rm is remove
<Hazuki> saki, I know...thanks for being so thorough :) I've actually been using Linux for 5 years and started on Gentoo
<Linuz2009> you mean disks that store you information?
<saki> Hazuki, ah. Gentoo <3
<genii> racecar56: Don't put in the channel commands which can be harmful, even in jest
<muelli> jdu: which window manager do you run? Maybe it's the window managers job to care about the background?
<Hazuki> but this is just...no amount of knowledge will save a person from lack of drivers
<Braunne> hey guys, Im running ubuntu 8.10 (x64) on HP dv8000 laptop, can I upgrade RAM to 4GB?
<Linuz2009> like the system files
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: also sometimes people come in here and give out bad commands, but the ops tend to pick up on that, and kick them out
<zxd> for some reason in debian they decided to add delaycompress option to squid logrotation  "Postpone  compression  of  the  previous log file to the next rotation cycle.  This  only has effect when used in combination with compress.  It can be used  when  some  program  cannot be told to close its logfile and thus might continue writing to the  previous log file for some time."
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: bann them from the channel
<zxd> to my undestanding this isn't the case with squid -k rotate  it dosen't continue writing to the previous logfile
<hendrixski> :-(  help, I'm trying to deploy a project to a server so we can demo it at a conference TOMORROW... and I keep getting this error: govnex.com    And it runs on an identical setup on my laptop, but not on the server.
<losher> sebsebseb: bad commands deliberately? Or by mistake?
<muelli> Braunne: Ubuntu has no problems with much memory. But I dunno if your laptop has
<Linuz2009> so its impossible for someone to hack into linux and run commands.
<hendrixski> anybody know what might be missing?
<Braunne> dmidecode -t memory says the capacity is 4GB but HP says its 2GB!!!!
<sebsebseb> losher: on purpouse,  and I wonder what happended to  someone I helped before, because  he got his whole system  deleted, after there was someone.  I haven't seen the log yet
<racecar56> genii, ya.
<racecar56> genii, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f76714054 lspci -nn
<jdu> muelli, dwm.  If I use gnome to start the window manager, the gnome background is used, but that is much slower than starting the window manager and then parts of gnome.  As far as I know, dwm has no way of setting the background.
<losher> sebsebseb: psychopathic...
<genii> racecar56: Reading
<saki> Hazuki, sadly I'm having issues with my system hanging on iwlist with a rtl adapter XD
<Hazuki> wow O_O
<sebsebseb> losher: maybe with that guy   though it was all a mistake,  not sure, untill I seen the log if I can find it
<racecar56> genii, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f3a3880c5 lsusb http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f6387a363 dmesg
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I think that my computer might be infected, I'm not sure so I want to ask is there any sign that dictated that my computer had been infected?
<muelli> jdu: never heard of dwm. I honestly don't know whose job it is the background. But if metacity works and dwm doesn't it smells like a bug in dwm ;-)
<racecar56> Linuz2009, how can you tell?
<losher> Linuz2009: why would you think you were infected?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: there are some pretty fun interesting ways that Windows can be deleted to
<racecar56> sebsebseb, lol
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I was doing vnc once and someone connected and deleted his virtual machine of Windows :d
<vigo> hendrixski: I am lousy at servers, but stick around, I am certain it will be picked up. May I ask are you using an SSH or what?
<Linuz2009> VNC?
<losher> sebsebseb: no vnc password?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: remote connecting
<sebsebseb> losher: I was doing a vncviewer -listen
<reginaldo> irc.freenode.net
<sebsebseb> losher: so anyone could connect to it
<jdu> muelli, dwm is very minimal, and I have hacked on it somewhat.  However, as I said, the background will set itself if I go to the Appearance dialog.
<losher> Linuz2009: vnc is a remote access protocol
<hendrixski> vigo, yep, sshing into a box from rapidxen
<genii> racecar56: OK, I got what it is now from lsusb
<sebsebseb> losher: I will do VNC over SSH if I remote connect other people :)
<Linuz2009> that connects to a computer, like controlling it?
<racecar56> genii, :D what is the line
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes exactly
<losher> sebsebseb: someone you knew, or random from the internet?
<jwzja> anyone using ubuntu netbook remix know how to configure quick launch keyboard buttons?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ,but you got to install the program first
<hendrixski> vigo, I've asked in the django chanell, but it could be a problem with my server setup and not with the code
<Garrison> whare can i go to talk to someone about freenet?
<genii> racecar56: "#
<genii> Bus 004 Device 006: ID 0fe6:8101  "
<sebsebseb> losher: the one that deleted Windows vm,  was from net
<Linuz2009> can someone control my computer if they want to?
<genii> Bah
<racecar56> genii, Bus 004 Device 006: ID 0fe6:8101?
<Linuz2009> or do they need information about my computer first
<sebsebseb> Garrison: about Freenode you mean?  #freenode
<vigo> hendrixski: You have all the code right on your end. oh ok, That is where I was heading.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you need to install  vnc  first
<Garrison> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: people can't just connect to your computer, unless it's  cracking
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and even then they can't
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ,because got to know what they are doing and get past firewall  and yeah
<hendrixski> vigo, yeah,  it's the exact same code that we deployed successfully on our laptop
<genii> racecar56: Yes. It's a Davicom DM9601 based USB 1.1 10/100 ethernet device
<racecar56> genii, aha
<racecar56> genii, :D
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: with VNC it's perfectly legal,  it's set up  on your computer by you.  or in person techi,  and  you accept the connection
<genii> racecar56: The linux drivername is dm9601
<lazerman> is there a way to play winblows games in Ubuntu?
<vigo> hendrixski: Yours is server and the other is Host?
<racecar56> lazerman, yeah
<lazerman> how
<sebsebseb> lazerman: yes Wine
<losher> sebsebseb: For safety I recommend running behind a NAT firewall, and only allowing ssh access, preferably via public key
<racecar56> lazerman, it dosent always work but it's called wine
<jdu> muelli, thanks for your help.  I am going to keep looking for ways of starting parts of gnome.
<racecar56> lazerman, just try
<hendrixski> vigo, huh?
<racecar56> genii, ok ill be modprobin' and leaving, so brb
<xangua> lazerman: wine is even capable of made windows virus work !!!
<sebsebseb> losher: yeah I am not that keen on  ports being open to whole net, but  I am not really sure what to do about that
<lazerman> seb but not all games are supported
<lazerman> ritew?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: So VNC is basically connecting to a computer and share files/folders, but how can a computer be controlled by two users?
<sebsebseb> lazerman: indeed
<sebsebseb> lazerman: ,but Wine is rather interesting software
<lazerman> does windows virus work and affect linux?
<lazerman> )
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you run the vnc server,  and they have a viewer
<sebsebseb> lazerman: no
<jwzja> lazerman no
<xangua>  lazerman: wine is even capable of made some windows virus work !!!
<sebsebseb> !virus |  lazerman
<ubottu> lazerman: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sebsebseb> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<losher> sebsebseb: I only open ssh, but on a non-standard port, which cuts down on phishers. I also allow a couple of torrent ports. But nothing else. So far, so good...
<vigo> hendrixski: Your box is the server?
<jdu> Linuz2009, X tunneling over ssh or ssh are also options for remote controlling a computer.
<muelli> jdu: i'd check if there is a freedesktop.org way of setting a background.
<sebsebseb> losher: yeah  I guess not much can be done with a open ssh port
<lazerman> well i kind of guess why
<sebsebseb> losher: that is open to whole net
<lazerman> cause nothing runs itself you have to use password to run whatever
<drsahin> is there anybody that remotes kafeine with mce remote of microsoft
<losher> sebsebseb: if you insist on public key identification only, in theory it's bulletproof...
<lazerman> executables
<jdu> muelli, good idea, thanks.  I have used their icon tray before
<lazerman> no? i will read if not
<losher> sebsebseb: ... (in theory) ...
<racecar56> genii, D: it dosent work
<hendrixski> vigo, no, we're renting servers from rapidxen
<sebsebseb> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<losher> sebsebseb: The NAT firewall takes care of any other slips you might make...
<hendrixski> vigo, but we did the exact same thing on our box as we did on the server
<hendrixski> it worked on our box
<hendrixski> but not on the server
<hendrixski> hence this error:   govnex.com
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: okay, then I'll just uninstall the package since you said it would be a waste of space since linux is secure enough that it won't have any virus.
<sebsebseb> losher: NAT firewall hummm   well  my firewall is my router.   IPtables isn't exactly  easy to  learn
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yeah about all it does is scans for Windows viruses
<drsahin> slm
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: thanks for you assistance.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you just installed?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: who was it that was running Ubuntu in a vm?  you?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: yeah, I installed the packages?
<vigo> hendrixski: Ok, did you have a DHCP configuration?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you just insatlled Ubuntu onto your hard disk?
<losher> sebsebseb: For a firewall I use a linksys running tomato firmware. Configured entirely via the web. iptables on the Ubuntu box is kinda overkill if your NAT box is working...
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I installed ubuntu weeks ago.
<kaveh> hey is anyone running warcraft 3 with wine/crossover games on jaunty?
<sebsebseb> kaveh: nope, but something I will try eventaully
<omicron> Hello... can you help me?
<Hazuki> saki, coleys, now the driver is showing up in the restricted driver manager o_O But freezing when I tell it to activate
<sebsebseb> kaveh: I think it will work pretty well
<sebsebseb> !helpme | omicron
<ubottu> omicron: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: what? is there a problem?
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: no,  I just like recomending software to install to people :)
<gm|lap> hey, if i do an apt-get dist-upgrade, would that upgrade me to ubuntu 9.04?
<Hazuki> going to reboot again and see if this changes anything @_@
<hendrixski> vigo, don't  know.  I never tinkered with that
<hendrixski> gm|lap, no
<TopBunny98> i cant seem to get virtualbox working
<sebsebseb> gm|lap: yep, but no Ext4
<sebsebseb> TopBunny98: why not?
<jdu> gm|lap, it is equivalent to going to the update manager and checking upgrade.
<hendrixski> sebsebseb, no... dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to the newest version
<lazerman> nice
<vigo> hendrixski: here, this may help: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DHCP/x369.html
<lazerman> i have read about viruses
<gm|lap> jdu: the "Upgrade to 9.04" thing?
<kaveh> i had it running on 8.10 before, but upon reinstalling (after upgrading to 9.04 / complete format ) warcraft3 does this annoying thing - it plays the beginning cinematic but the screen goes black or flips to another workspace / its original workspace whilst playing the audio for the cinematic, no keys work and the game does not eventually load - anyone have any ideas ?
<sebsebseb> lazerman: the virus link?
<jdu> gm|lap, yes
<kaveh> for warcraft3 taht is
<gm|lap> cheers, i am doing that now.
<omicron> sorry!, I need to configure a DNS.
<gm|lap> (the apt-get one)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I don't know my keyring? something like that, I might spelled it wrong.
<linuxguymarshall> Is there a netbook remix channel or should I just talk about it here?
<racecar56> genii, it still dosent work, networkmanager dosent see it
<hendrixski> you need to do "sudo do-release-upgrade"  to do a dist upgrade
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: it ask me the passwork for a keyring when I boot my computer.
<lina69> holasssssssssssss
<Linuz2009> I type in my admin password but it won't work.
<lina69> holasssssssssss
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: key ring???
<Linuz2009> I click deny at the end.
<sebsebseb> !es |  lina69
<ubottu> lina69: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: something that do with network........
<genii> racecar56: Do:   sudo modprobe -r dm9601 && sudo modprobe dm9601                     and then pastebin please result of:   dmesg|tail
<mkasson_> in firefox when I click onto a pdf file, it will only save it so I can open it later.  how do i make FF at least give me the option of opening in FF?
<sebsebseb> !password |  Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lina69> holassssssssssss
<jdu> hendrixski, for the purpose of handling sources?
<genii> !es | lina69
<ubottu> lina69: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jdu> hendrixski, apt sources?
<lina69> alguien quiere hablar
<sebsebseb> inglish
<genii> lina69:  EG:   /join #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> lina69: inglish
<gm|lap> ingles
<lina69> español love
<linuxguymarshall> Is there any way to upgrade Ubuntu Netbook Remix 8.04 to UNR 9.04?
<sebsebseb> ingles love
<lina69> ok
<racecar56> genii, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f53076d50
<lina69> bye
<hendrixski> jdu, that's what I always used for distribution upgrades,   because dist-upgrade just does a bit more than regular upgrade
<genii> lina69: Inglés solamente aquí. Español en el #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> linuxguymarshall: sure I guess so
<genii> racecar56: Reading
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I;ve found it, its Encryption and Keyrings window.
<sebsebseb> linuxguymarshall: ,but liket he desktop release got to to go through 8.10
<gm|lap> that reminds me
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: there's no default key
<gm|lap> i need to learn more spanish
<lina69> holassssssssssss
<vigo> hendrixski: and here for 8, > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/step-by-step-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-lamp-server-setup.html
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I am not sure now
<lina69> nadie habla español
<gm|lap> lina69: habla ingles?
<linuxguymarshall> sebsebseb:Well I cant find out how to upgrade it to 8.10
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: what you mean? Don't know what it is or confuse of what I'm talking about?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: both
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | linuxguymarshall
<ubottu> linuxguymarshall: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<genii> racecar56: OK. Now unplug the thing from the usb port. Wait 30 seconds. Plug it back in. Wait maybe 10 seconds. Then again with the pastebin of: dmesg|tail
<jdu> hendrixski, I seem to remember using dist-upgrade before and it working.  Maybe I did something more.  However do-release-upgrade seems more complete, even though there is no man page.  In reality, I often just reinstall an / and add /home to fstab
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: okay you can access the keyrings in system>keyrings
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb:you did that?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I don't have it seems
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: are you running ubuntu? is so, what version?
<vigo> hendrixski: and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<hendrixski> jdu, re-installing takes too long
<linuxguymarshall> sebsebseb:I know how to do it on the desktop, but UNR seems to be different. It does not detect a new ubuntu version
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: 9.04 well kind of
<hendrixski> vigo, we have the server all set up, just we can't seem to get our application to deploy
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: mines jaunty jackalope, version 9.04
<jdu> hendrixski, really?  I have always found it quicker.
<racecar56> genii, how is it going?
<Rhapsody> Quick question. I have OSS4 installed on Kubuntu 8.04 (appears in Adept as oss-linux with a version of 4.2-081213) and I'm upgrading to 9.04 soon. Should I leave OSS as it is and upgrade, or uninstall it before the upgrade and reinstall it later?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: mines  8.10  to alpha6 to beta, to rc.   with some issues left from alpha6,  I haven't clean installed yet
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb then you should have it, well maybe that's the reason.
<hendrixski> jdu, do you factor backing up files, and redoing all the configs as well?
<vigo> hendrixski: Are you certain that the LAMP,MySQL or whatever you are using is a 'good' package?
<genii> racecar56: It goes. Did you do the yank/wait/plug/wait/ dmesg paste thing yet? I may have missed the url
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I been with Ubuntu since second release and  I have never seen such a thing in my menu, as far as I can remember
<Linuz2009> guess you don't want to upgrade your version or anything?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: who?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: oh  well  I got to fix the package manager if I was to get more updates,  I can't be bothered to when I am clean installing so soon
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: you don't want to upgrade your version?
<racecar56> genii, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f53076d50
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: maybe this weekend and Ext4 :)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: your update manager is broken?
<ultrasex> how do i start firefox (or any other linux app) with no sound?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes and I can't be bothered to fix it as I just said
<jdu> hendrixski, I factor in the fact that I have enough customizations often that updating would fail/add a lot of stuff I don't need.  But you're right, for that reason I sometimes skip releases.
<losher> sebsebseb: I'm not convinced ext4 is ready for prime-time...
<sebsebseb> losher: I wil find out :)  the issues in the relase notes won't effect me when I clean install with final and Ext4
<hendrixski> jdu, hhmm.  I've rarely had things fail in an upgrade
<hendrixski> jdu, but it's not "better" or "worse"
<genii> racecar56: Thats not the dmesg paste from after doing: yanking out usb wifi/wait 30 secs/plug back in/wait ten secs paste:   dmesg|tail           Thats the previous paste from loading and unloading the driver only
<losher> sebsebseb: :-)
<hendrixski> just a preference I guess
<racecar56> genii, k
<racecar56> genii, usb wifi? its wired
<jdu> hendrixski, I guess I just had one major incidence a while back, but I had backups.  Reinstalling is much easier as I keep /home separate.
<racecar56> same here
<A|i> how can i downgrade the kernel in 9.04?
<vigo> hendrixski: as I stated, I do not know much about the server thing, so I posted the links that I thought may help or be of relevance.
<Cyde> AlienX: Why would you want to do that?
<hendrixski> vigo, thank you :-D
<sebsebseb> jdu and racecar56  seperate home partitions aren't really needed as such anymore, because  there's a way to re install with data staying in tact, as long as didn't format partition.  or whater popey from #ubuntu-uk  told me before
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: well anyway had you heard this program called automatix?
<sebsebseb> !info automatix
<racecar56> sebsebseb, k
<ubottu> Package automatix does not exist in jaunty
<TopBunny98> Man I hate The new menu topology in jaunty
<Linuz2009> it doesn't?
<Linuz2009> really?
<racecar56> genii, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f2dfb8940
<sebsebseb> racecar56  jdu ,but I will still do one I think  when I clean install.   the swap yeah.  12GB or so for /  and  big seperate home in that case
<sebsebseb> !find  automatix
<Linuz2009> well anyway thanks for all your help everyone, including sebsebseb thanks and bye!:-D
<genii> racecar56: rEADING
<sebsebseb> TopBunny98: what how shutdown and logout is removed from system?
<genii> racecar56: Thats a truncated paste of a complete dmesg output. The useful stuff is at the bottom of the entire output, that is why we are using like:  dmesg|tail for this
<racecar56> genii, so.... what to do?
<Dominus> Hello everyone
<racecar56> hi
<Meinmartini> Howdy
<sebsebseb> Dominus: hi
<TopBunny98> sebsebseb: It more whewre things like Virtual box areput in the menues
<Dominus> Im looking for some help int this comunity
<genii> racecar56: Hm. Please pastebin result of:  sudo ifconfig -a
<sebsebseb> Dominus: with?
<dcider> 9.04 takes 3 or 4 sec to wake up...what can i do to speed this up?
<Dominus> Im a new ubuntu user, migrating from MS
<sebsebseb> TopBunny98: it's always gone there
<genii> racecar56: I think maybe it's working but hidden
<Meinmartini> Dominus: I'll be there shortly...hopefully...if I can ever get it to install on my laptop :D
<racecar56> genii, warning: i only have one ethernet cable and i have to connect one at a time
<Dominus> I installed ubuntu using WUBI
<sebsebseb> Meinmartini: what's the issue?
<jdu> Dominus, welcome.
<sebsebseb> Dominus: oh wubi oh no
<Dominus> it was working pretty well
<sebsebseb> Dominus: Wubi is ok for trying, but  I woudn't recommend it for long term usage
<racecar56> yea
<Dominus> Ok seb
<Dominus> but is because Im new user
 * traskbt cheers for *finally* getting networking in Windows XP under Qemu in Ubuntu 8.10
<mickey> ever sense i updated my ubuntu flash stopped w0orkin and I got it installed
<Meinmartini> seb: it has to do when I'm booting the installation disc. I see the Ubuntu logo, and the status bar (that swings back and forth). Eventually it just stalls and does nothing.
<racecar56> genii, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f2e46a129
<sebsebseb> Dominus:  well itis pretty easy to partiton
<sebsebseb> Dominus: the hard disk
<Dominus> and for a while, I want to put all my office applications to work
<TopBunny98> sebsebseb: In pre jaunty versions of ubuntu Virtualbox would show up under the system tools menu
<Dominus> soo..
<sebsebseb> Dominus: set up a dual boot, or maybe even get rid of Windows
<racecar56> ya
<Dominus> haha...
<Meinmartini> The installation disc did initially work, but there was an error in doing a partition with the hard drive. Since then, I can't get it to work at all
<Dominus> Im trying to do that
<sebsebseb> TopBunny98: oh right well I haven't clean installed my   8.10 to alpha6, to beta to rc, install.  that has a few issues.   and  then  clean installed 9.04 with Ext4 :)
<sebsebseb> TopBunny98: when I do that I am going virtual machine crazy, loads of OS's to try out
<sebsebseb> TopBunny98: no virtualbox currently installed also
<mickey> ?
<racecar56> brb
<Dominus> but until I have probed a couple of work applications, I can`t do that
<sebsebseb> Meinmartini: ok first of all md5sum the ISO make sure the codes are good
<sebsebseb> Meinmartini: then burn it a bit slower
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Krine11> Hi
<Meinmartini> I'll give that a try.
<Dominus> Windows crashed, I had to go to restauration point
<Krine11> How come when i play wolfenstein enemy territory i lag?
<Meinmartini> My optical drive on my desktop is a little bit overzealous
<Krine11> my mouse lags really
<sebsebseb> Dominus: you can run Windows inside Ubuntu
<Dominus> and after that, Ubuntu doesn`t start
<sebsebseb> Dominus: as long as you got enough RAM, fine for everything except like 3D gaming
<Meinmartini> And I download the .iso file directly from the Ubuntu website, so hopefully they're good. Wouldn't make much sense otherwise, but I'll double-check
<genii> racecar56: Bleh, not showing there
<jdu> Dominus, so, once windows blew, wubi wouldn't work.
<sebsebseb> Dominus: at the moment since you got wubi, you got Ubuntu inside  a part of Windows, and well that's sucky
<Dominus> ok
<Krine11> HHOW COME  I LAG WHEN I PLAY WOLFENSTEIN ENEMY TERRITORY
<Krine11> SORRY FOR CAPS
<sebsebseb> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Meinmartini> Funny thing is that the disc works when I'm in XP. I had to install a boot-helper since Ubuntu wouldn't start on its own when starting up the laptop
<Krine11> MY KEYBORED IS MESSED UP
<sebsebseb> Krine11: go ask about wine games in #winehq
<kaj> I can't dual boot xp :)
<Krine11> WOLFENSTEIN IS NOT A WINE GAME..
<mickey> ever sense i updated my ubuntu flash stopped w0orkin and I got it installed
<kaj> So, you're lucky.
<Krine11> ITS A LINUX GAME
<jdu> Dominus, technically I think it is possible to resurrect a wubi install of ubuntu from an ntfs partition without windows.
<FloodBot1> Krine11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meinmartini> I'm not going to dual-boot w/XP.
<Dominus> Would you recommend to Install Ubuntu, and after that some kind of Virtual Machine?
<Meinmartini> If I can get the installation to work, I'm wiping the whole hard drive.
<sebsebseb> kaj: why not?
<Dominus> and run window?
<genii> racecar56: Hmm... does:  lsmod| grep usbnet                     show a result or return to prompt?
<sebsebseb> Dominus:  there's also Wine
<Krine11> SO
<sebsebseb> Dominus: it allows many  Windows programs to work in Desktop GNU/Linux
<Krine11> THERE IS A LINUX DOWNLOAD
<Krine11> DUMB..
<Krine11> guys
<Krine11> ok
<Krine11> now
<Krine11> i was testing your great support
<Dominus> Seb, I havent overcome a trouble with Internet Explorer, I MUST use it because a crapy app at my office
<Krine11> i got to admit, its not so good.
<Krine11> First of all
<sebsebseb> Dominus: which version of IE?
<Krine11> I am makeing a video to help advertise ubuntu
<Dominus> 5 or later
<sebsebseb> Dominus: you can even run that horrible browser in Ubuntu
<sam555> can anyone recommend a ftp gui to transfer files between a suse linux computer and ubuntu?
<Meinmartini> Krine, did you just come here to complain?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help.
<mikegriffin> sam555: filezilla
<jdu> Dominus, try ies4linux
<mikegriffin> jdu++
<sebsebseb> Dominus: in fact you can run like 3 versions with yeah ies4linux
<sam555> mikegriffin: thanks!
<Dominus> yes, but It use java, and some how, It doesn´t start the application
<sebsebseb> Dominus: BUT  stuff like that should only be for web testing or yeah stupid apps
<sebsebseb> Dominus: you need to install Java
<Dominus> guys I have achieved to star and use IE
<PlasmaSheep> Slow day.
<Dominus> I know
<taylor04> hey everyone, when i installed ubuntu i made one partition for ubuntu, now i need to install windows for my job(requirement), i was wondering if theres anyway i can repartition without formatting my drive?
<sebsebseb> Dominus: first I think  a proper dual boot set up,  I can help with that,  helped around 10 people with this and other stuff.
<sebsebseb> Dominus: then install stuff
<Dominus> but as i told you, I had to use that application
<Dominus> whats that?
<jdu> Dominus, as a heads up, the ies4linux install script should be run without graphics enabled or it might crash in my experience.
<sebsebseb> Dominus: so you put Ubuntu on your hard disk for real, instead of  with Wubi
<briscoelake> Hi All I just started using Ubuntu. It's installed on my old laptop sound is working for everything else but when I put Amarok on nothing will play through it. Any thoughts would be great thanks.
<Dominus> jdu ok
<sam555> mikegriffin: do you think I could sudo apt get filezilla?
<sebsebseb> Dominus: or maybe try   virtual machine inside wubi first
<Dominus> Seb mmm it sounds good
<sebsebseb> Dominus: may be able to get you off  Windows entirely  except for  in a virtual machine
<sebsebseb> Dominus: or  maybe no virtual machine at all if Wine will do it
<taylor04> hey everyone, when i installed ubuntu i made one partition for ubuntu, now i need to install windows for my job(requirement), i was wondering if theres anyway i can repartition without formatting my drive?
<Dominus> Wine isn´t enought
<jdu> Dominus, there is an option for the script to only run text based.
<sebsebseb> Dominus: how much RAM do you have?
<Dominus> 2G
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ok that's rather good for a virtual machine
<Dominus> ok
<sebsebseb> Dominus: and none of your apps are say 3D games or something that would use a lot of resources  CAD or whatever
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ?
<vigo> briscoelake: Any sound at boot up, like that sax ?
<Dominus> nop
<PlasmaSheep> taylor04: please make the most rudimentary efforts to find out the solution prior to coming here.
<Dominus> very simple
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help.
<sebsebseb> Dominus: and you got a  XP CD or Vista DVD?
<binarymutant> PlasmaSheep, whats your video driver?
<sam555> mikegriffin: sorry, found it in the package manager
<Dominus> Yes vista, for my laptop
<Dominus> toshiba
<briscoelake> Vigo: yeah there is sound for everything but amarok
<stryd_one> hi all, can anyone help with various issues setting up digital sound output?
<taylor04> plasmasheep: i have, however i live in china and am unable to get on the ubuntu forums
<sebsebseb> Dominus: should work yeah
<Meinmartini> My laptop's a Toshiba, too :D
<sebsebseb> Dominus: external hard disk?  to move data over to?
<mercutio22> I must have a memory leak or something. My system is crashing all the time. I wonder whats happening. My .xsession-errors file is full of candidates. Can someone help before I crash again? http://paste.ubuntu.com/162551/
<vigo> briscoelake: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Ada2358> taylor04: I've been meaning to ask someone in china about blocks
<Meinmartini> Out of curiosity, guys, if anyone can answer: For those who have been using ubuntu for awhile, how good is it on resources?
<dcider> briscoelake, have u installed libxine1-ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> Dominus: dual boot to begin with or virtual machine and wine thinking
<Meinmartini> Is there any slowdown time, is it bad on RAM, boot times, load times?
<joemar> hello
<Ada2358> taylor04: Do many people just use a proxie out of china?
<binarymutant> Meinmartini, what specs are you working with
<Dominus> not, but I have a partition, and data are out of prymary one
<racecar56> back
<sadiel> Hello Guys. I made a fresh install of ubuntustudio 9.04 in my desktop. Seemed to work fine, but when I installed Open Office synaptic froze while installing a plugin called "word2latex" or something similar. I ran "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and the same thing happened. Then I  ran "sudo dpkg --remove -a", and since that I'm having all sort of strange issues, like vuze does freeze while downloading updates and such. Any hints on how can I solve this?
<stryd_one> Meinmartini, it's very good
<joemar> does anyone knows how to install civicrm on joomla
<briscoelake> Vigo: regualr ubuntu and I'm not sure on the second one
<joemar> please help
<Meinmartini> My laptop has I think 2.5GHz processor and 2GB RAM
<mickey> ever sense i updated my ubuntu flash stopped w0orkin and I got it installed
<sebsebseb> joemar: with?
<joemar> joomla
<binarymutant> Meinmartini, it will run great on that
<briscoelake> dcider: not sure what that is or how to get it
<taylor04> Ada2358: yes, but it depends on the block, a lot of websites will work with a proxy however some sites like youtube have a stronger block on them, even a basic proxy wont work with exception of a private server with ssh or something on it
<sebsebseb> Dominus: try your apps in Wine now maybe
<vigo> briscoelake: Ok, Amarok is like the KDE thing, normally, that is why I asked
<sebsebseb> Dominus: your on Ubuntu now I assume?
<binarymutant> Meinmartini, it runs fine on  my 500mhz 128mb ram
<sebsebseb> Dominus: in Wubi
<racecar56> binarymutant, lol
<jdu> taylor04, honestly, the main problem you will run into is that windows will rewrite the mbr and you won't be able to boot ubuntu until you restart grub.
<Dominus> nop
<IAmWill> has anyone gotten the ir blaster remote to work with the hauppauge hd pvr 1212.... i would really like to use the IR remote
<Ada2358> So do you know many people who get access to an outside box just for ssh?
<Meinmartini> binarymutant: awesome
<joemar> hello guys
<sebsebseb> Dominus: XP?
<jdu> taylor04, I meant reinstall grub
<Dominus> vista
<Meinmartini> Maybe I can save my parents' old PC with Ubuntu...
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ok
<taylor04> jdu: thanks
<sebsebseb> Dominus: download the Ubuntu 9.04  Desktop CD and remove wubi
<taylor04> Ada2358: not a lot, most chinese people dont even realize their internet is censored
<vigo> briscoelake: By default Rythmbox is the music player for Ubuntu, and Totem is the movie thing.
<Dominus> Windows crashed and I had to star from restauration point
<joemar> anyone on the group might help me installing cicvicrm on joomla
<sebsebseb> vigo: yeah and both aren't that good,  Banshee :)  mplayer is good to
<Dominus> 9.04
<Ada2358> taylor04: Thats what I was afraid of...
<Dominus> ok
<sebsebseb> vigo: oh and sure vlc
<sadiel> mainmartini, you might want to install puppy linux on very old computers
<racecar56> genii, sooo.... what to do?
<Ada2358> Thanks :P
<sebsebseb> vigo: Totem is ok
<taylor04> Ada2358: but it drives some of us foreigners crazy, theyve blocked youtube for 2 months now....
<briscoelake> Vigo & Dcider: Being new I had just always heard about amarok I'll try rythmbox and totem
<genii> racecar56: Did:  lsmod| grep usbnet                     show a result or return to prompt?
<joemar> guys
<Dominus> Seb, from windows starting point, ubuntu doesen´t start
<dcider> briscoelake, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<joemar> anyone on the grtoup on my problem
<racecar56> genii, shows result
<vigo> sebsebseb: Just working with what we have as default, but I certainly agree.
<sadiel> Hello Guys. I made a fresh install of ubuntustudio 9.04 in my desktop. Seemed to work fine, but when I installed Open Office synaptic froze while installing a plugin called "word2latex" or something similar. I ran "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and the same thing happened. Then I  ran "sudo dpkg --remove -a", and since that I'm having all sort of strange issues, like vuze does freeze while downloading updates and such. Any hints on how can I solve this?
<racecar56> genii, usbnet                 23944  1 dm9601
<racecar56> mii                    13312  3 dm9601,usbnet,sis900 NIIIICE
<genii> racecar56: EG: the chipset driver may be right but not loading the intermediate usbnet layer
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ok  well  whatever remove wubi :)
<racecar56> genii, usbnet                 23944  1 dm9601 mii                    13312  3 dm9601,usbnet,sis900 :D
<Dominus> Seb Ok
<racecar56> genii, it saw it! :D
<sebsebseb> Dominus: assuming you don't have data in there,  I guess you don't
<Dominus> And the best Installation would be..
<sebsebseb> Dominus: a real proper partitioned set up
<genii> racecar56: Weird that not seeing some other net device then
<Dominus> no data there. rigth
<sebsebseb> Dominus: with no psyicall WIndows by the sounds of it in your case
<sebsebseb> Dominus: nothing unless you saved something there
<racecar56> genii, oops
<genii> Hehe
<nnutter> Can someone help me switch the multitouch settings for my touchpad? For me the middle and right buttons are reversed. I would like two-finger + click = right and 3-finger + click = middle. I tried messing with a hal thing (http://paste.ubuntu.com/162554/).
<briscoelake> dcider: ok I did that the ? is what did I do lol
<racecar56> genii, sooo... now what?
<sebsebseb> Dominus: which apps do you want from Windows?#
<racecar56> genii, btw sis900 is my builtin network adapter that works
<dcider> briscoelake, one more time....
<Dominus> The only one left is that, out of my access...
<genii> racecar56: Maybe try manual bring-up.eg:  sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.111 up        (as an IP example in there)    and see if SIO errors or other stuff
<Dominus> a data base based on IE
<briscoelake> dcider: I ran the command but I'm not sure what that command does, I am quite the noob
<sebsebseb> Dominus: Microsoft Access?  or something else
<Dominus> I migrated everything else
<genii> racecar56: Sorry, ifconfig no-go...1 minute
<Dominus> nop. Is a web based
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ok  should be good then
<Dominus> And as I have told, It doesn´t work in any other browser
<sebsebseb> Dominus: that's the only app?
<dcider> briscoelake, copy and paste into terminal, should install the ffmpeg codec
<sebsebseb> Dominus: it's not a problem
<jdu> nnutter, perhaps use xev to test what events are being caused by the touchpad and then use xmodmap to reassign what they mean.
<genii> racecar56: No, got confused for a sec between ifconfig and ifup. ifconfig IS the one we want, ifup uses /etc/network/interfaces so if not there it won't think it exists, etc
<sebsebseb> Dominus:  a few ways  that horrible browser can run inside Ubuntu
<dcider> briscoelake, then open amarok, should work
<Dominus> It uses some MS propietary software tool, I don´t know which one
<genii> (I'm getting tired)
<racecar56> genii, k
<briscoelake> dcider: ok the 2nd part of your response answered my question. I did already put it into the terminal and it ran succesfully. I'll test amarok now, Thanks
<Dominus> It´s very Important to run with java
<thedark> okay, how do a mount a portable usb drive with read/write permissions?
<sebsebseb> Dominus: downloading the Ubuntu 9.04 desktop CD yet?
<nnutter> jdu: certainly a possibility, I used that with some key bindings. I would like to know how to do it the "right" way with a hal policy though.
<vigo> Ah yes,dcider; I had forgotten about that one, good call.
<Dominus> no yet
<racecar56> genii, SIOCSIFADDR: No such device (is that a sio?)
<sebsebseb> Dominus: why not?
<tritium> Wow, jaunty is the first release that sound doesn't work on my T43p.
<genii> racecar56: Yes.
<thedark> I can't move any files to an ext3 filesystem I have on a usb HD
<Dominus> but if you give me the instructions, I will follow exactly
<racecar56> genii, i also got eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<sebsebseb> thedark: sure you can  if you sort the permission issue out
<genii> racecar56: Give me a minute or so
<jdu> nnutter, unfortunately I don't have experience with the 'right' way ;(
<racecar56> genii, k
<sebsebseb> thedark: gksudo nautiilus should do it
<sebsebseb> thedark: be careful not to delete a part of your system when doing that
<briscoelake> dcider: Thanks that got it working, Is Rythmbox better or easier to use. As I said before I only put that on because some of my friends run it
<ToastBot> Does anyone happen to know, while installing Ubuntu, will the GRUB recognize windows if windows is on a different hard drive?
<sebsebseb> thedark: also if you right click on the device and go to poperties can probably change it's permissions
<sebsebseb> !permissiosn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permissiosn
<sebsebseb> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<PlasmaSheep> binarymutant: I use the intel one.
<sebsebseb> ToastBot: yes should do
<dcider> vigo, only cause it hornswaggled mefor a while
<ToastBot> Kk, thanks
<shadeslayer> ToastBot: totally ;)
<sebsebseb> ToastBot: if Windows was on there first, and if not it's pretty easy to make it so it does
<jdu> ToastBot, grub can be set up to do so even if the install fails at it.
<shadeslayer> ToastBot: if it does not heres a how to ;)
<shadeslayer> !grub > ToastBot
<ubottu> ToastBot, please see my private message
<gm|lap> uh, bad news
<ToastBot> I just haven't put Ubuntu on this computer because the hard drive was too small... I just ordered a new one and was planning on putting everything from this one to the new one and install Ubuntu on the old one. I wasn't sure if GRUB would automatically recognize other hard drives
<gm|lap> when i clicked on the "check" button in the update manager, it downloaded the files, then complained about a corrupt file
<peterloorke> hi, i'm running my irc client(weechat) on a virtual console (tty2) is there a way to send/receive commands or sth like that from another tty (in this position i want to open links in my x session tty7)
<gm|lap> E: The package cache file is corrupted
<gm|lap> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help.
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, did u install fglrx?
<vigo> dcider: Understand, it had me working my brain on BSD, it finally worked.
<jdu> ToastBot, grub doesn't do anything automatically per se.  It is told what to do in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shadeslayer> vesa dirvers are acting up for me too
<sebsebseb> ToastBot: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst  from terminal to edit
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: what's that? it's not in the repos.
<nnutter> jdu: np, thank you for responding. I'll definitely try that if I can't figure out how to use the hal policy. I just found one tool, `lshal`. Will at least let me check if the file is being read.
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: it actually is
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, its a video card driver, it's not litterally called fglrx though
<shadeslayer> !fglrx | racecar56
<ubottu> racecar56: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, *misspell
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: I don't have an ati/nvidia/matrox card
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, what DO you have
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: As I mentioned above, I have an intel card
<jdu> nnutter, thanks for the mention of lshal.
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, k, guess there is nothing i can do, as intel cards fail
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, cant even do 2D right
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: worked acceptably on 8.10
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, odd
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: I don't have a choice as I'm on a laptop
<Dominus> JDU
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, external video card ftw
<jdu> Dominus, yes
<Dominus> JDU It happen this: using IE, and installing java,
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: :O never saw those.
<thedark> okay, technically I have permission
<racecar56> PlasmaSheep, there is such thing...
<Dominus> some how java was not associated to IE
<gm|lap> ok, i'm going through the actual update so i'm going to close IRC
<thedark> but when I try to add files, it says there is no room
<Marcello> something brazilian
<Dominus> so the applicattion didn`t work
<racecar56> o.o IE
<thedark> but it is a 120 gig drive and only 53 is used
<PlasmaSheep> racecar56: http://tinyurl.com/dyv76t apparently :p
<jdu> Dominus, can you download the .jar file (from ie) and manually run it?
<Marcello> something to talk
<Dominus> from ie?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<Marcello> is may first one in here
<savid> Hi I have ubuntu installed on an apple laptop,  and my keyboard won't work b/c numlock is on (some of the letter keys work as numbers).  Unfortunately, there's no numlock key on the laptop.  Is there a way to disable numlock through the GUI?
<briscoelake> Thanks all have a good night
<Marcello> i'm brazilian
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<customer> does anyone here know what irc channel is for wattos distro
<quizme> can i do an md5 on a CD ?
<Dominus> i tryied two ways
<jdu> Dominus, or from whatever works.  Why does the application only work in ie anyway?
<bazhang> customer, which distro
<customer> wattos
<Dominus> Thats te designer response
<racecar56> jdu, ie tab
<Dominus> a man who allways has worked in MS
<Marcello> ubottu.. thanks,,, what channel ubuntu-pt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Marcello> what's
<bazhang> customer, /msg alis help list
<PlasmaSheep> customer: there isn't one.
<PlasmaSheep> !brazil | marcello
<ubottu> marcello: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<customer> ok thanks
<lfaraone> Hi, how can I figure out which wireless driver to use for kismet/
<lfaraone> *?
<Dominus> some sofware tool, ms proprietary
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<Dominus> may be mor simple if I ask this:
<Marcello> thanks
<peterloorke> hi, i'm running my irc client(weechat) on a virtual console (tty2) is there a way to send/receive commands or sth like that from another tty (in this position i want to open links in my x session tty7) or is it possible with ssh?
<Dominus> how to star java applications in ie
<PlasmaSheep> Dominus: what does ie have to do with ubuntu?
<bazhang> Dominus, windows ie?
<lstarnes> Dominus: you need java installed in wine as well
<bazhang> Dominus, ask in ##windows
<Dominus> an application running in wine
<lstarnes> peterloorke: try running weechat in screen
<irfan> how to download   Jdownloader
<Dominus> bzhang in wine
<Dominus> I installed ie, and java
<jdu> Dominus, java in wine, as lstarnes said.  Oddly, java is supposed to be cross platform.
<peterloorke> lstarnes: you mean on x session?
<lstarnes> peterloorke: no, in screen
<kebomix> hello , i need help with installing Intel Linux C++ Compiler  http://paste.ubuntu.com/162555/
<lstarnes> peterloorke: as in gnu screen, the terminal emulator with support for features like split terminals and detaching sessions from one tty and opening them again in another
<thedark> okay, in the Properties tab it says my USB drive has a capacity of 110 gigs
<Guest46033> how to download   Jdownloader
<mercutio22> I am getting kernel panic! might this have anything to do with it? pulseaudio[3735]: module-rtp-send.c: Failed to push chunk into memblockq
<thedark> and that 78 gigs is being used
<thedark> 157,473 items, totalling 78.5 GB
<mercutio22> also, the sound is chopped sometimes
<bazhang> Guest46033, what is jdownloader
<thedark> so how is it that 0 bytes are left?
<lstarnes> peterloorke: search for screen in synaptic or aptitude
<Dominus> I installed both java and ie, but when the application tryies to start java, it doesn´t work
<Dominus> ie and java are unnassociated
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<Dominus> that´s the problem
<peterloorke> lstarnes: you mean with screen can i take urls from tty2 and open them in tty7(fluxbox session)
<shadeslayer> hi,i switched to vesa drivers yesterday using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but now i cant enable desktop effects with propoetary drivers
<Guest23297> how to download Jdownloader
<BeWop> Sups
<lstarnes> peterloorke: not necessarily
<bazhang> Guest23297, what is jdownloader; stop repeating
<shadeslayer> *propietary
<BeWop> Hey guys, anyone wanna help a nabcake?
<user1> Hi, I'm setting up a box, could someone help me with the partitions ?
<scunizi> peterloorke: screen allow you to work in one tty like you were actually working in several..
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shadeslayer> BeWop: just ask your question
<peterloorke> T_T that's what i'm trying to do but it's not possible i guess. ithought maybe a ssh tunnel can work but..
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: I'm faster :D
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ok
<shadeslayer> !partition | user1
<ubottu> user1: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Guest23297> way to download from megaupload and rapidshre
<sebsebseb> Dominus: you need the Windows version of Java installed for IE in Wine
<BeWop> I installed ubuntu, but didn't do a clean shutdown in XP, and now I can't mount XP or see it on grub
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: no your just lazy ;)
<BeWop> So, I was dumb
<thedark> okay so there is no explanation  for a 110 gig drive having 0 bytes left when there are only 78 gigs being bused?
<BeWop> anyway to fix that?
<bazhang> Guest23297, what is the ubuntu program you are looking for?
<Dominus> Seb..
<Dominus> ok
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: it seems to me that the idea is to use ubotu, but whatever :p
<user1> I'm setting up mythbuntu on a 1TB drive, 1Gig of RAM
<Guest23297> this is ubuntu program
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: try force mounting it (mount -f
<PlasmaSheep> )
<BeWop> Tried that
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: oh yeah,work the bot :P
<sebsebseb> Dominus: also why not set up a proper install that isn't wubi,  then  stuff like this can be done more properly as well
<BeWop> I have also tried ntfs fix
<sebsebseb> Dominus: virtualmachine Wine whatever
<user1> should I use a specific filesystem?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: what does sudo fdisk -l show?
<Dominus> I did it, but it doesnt wokr
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: then reboot into windows and do a clean shutdown.
<princedugan> the cups package is broken after upgrade to jaunty, it won't go away, i can't add or remove anything now <http://pastebin.com/d4aaf4e49>
<bazhang> Guest23297, there is no jdownloader in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: he cant thats the prolem
<sebsebseb> Dominus: IE4Linux ?
<BeWop> can't reboot into windows if grub doesn't show it
<Dominus> seb, you propose to install VM and run windows
<sebsebseb> Dominus: if nessarey yes
<Dominus> yes IE4Linux
<Guest23297> then what is this
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ,but first to get  a proper Ubuntu install on there that isn't wubi :)
<Dominus> and wine
<BeWop> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<BeWop> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<BeWop> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<BeWop> Disk identifier: 0x94e494e4
<BeWop>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<BeWop> /dev/sda1            1484        9728    66227962+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: Ah, sorry, I thought you just couldn't mount it.
<scunizi> princedugan: try from www.localhost:631
<FloodBot3> BeWop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest23297> is this windows program
<kebomix> hello , i need help with installing Intel Linux C++ Compiler  http://paste.ubuntu.com/162555/
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop, please see my private message
<user1> any suggestions for mythbuntu partitioning? 1TB drive, 1Gig ram
<BeWop> Alright
<mkasson> I'm missing something easy here.  I want to mount an nfs share so I'm doing mount -t nfs 192.168.0.9:/mnt/2 2 (and 2 is an ok mountpoint I believe)
<Dominus> Seb, I´will take your advise. I´ll install ubuntu instead
<PlasmaSheep> !mythbuntu | user1
<ubottu> user1: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<BeWop> How do I do that >>
<Dominus> and try to prove there
<lstarnes> kebomix: is there any reason why you're using intel c++ instead of g++?
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: do what
<user1> PlasmaSheep: this is a partitioning question
<BeWop> Alright, so any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> user1: try #mythbuntu
<sebsebseb> Dominus: Vista  XP  whatever  that will run in Virtualbox
<shadeslayer> BeWop: um could you link me to that pastebin ??
<kebomix> lstarnes: i'm just trying it , may be it is more good than gcc
<user1> PlasmaSheep: ys
<BeWop> Oh try it again >>
<sebsebseb> Dominus: download the Ubuntu CD
<Dominus> that`s the VM? Virutalbox?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<shadeslayer> BeWop: what??
<FloridaGuy> whats some good wallpaper sites
<kaveh> anyone had issues running warcraft 3 and alt tabbing / changing workspace with just wine or crossover games in jaunty?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: try the pastebin thing again
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup how can i do this
<Yopu> anyone know how to disable the mousewheel workspace switcher in compiz
<PlasmaSheep> !pastebin | bewop
<ubottu> bewop: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> Dominus: yes one of the  virtual machine programs and a rather good one http://www.virtualbox.org
<pantsd> So I upgraded to 9.04, but now when I try and associate with some access points wpa_supplicants keeps on dissociating me from them [until I kill wpa_supplicant], any idea why this would happen?
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop, please see my private message
<NewPlayer> HI to all
<lstarnes> kebomix: make sure you have the right version of icc
<princedugan> scunizi: I should have clarified, cups is working fine, is *reported* broken. the ~~:631 link works, but I don't see an uninstal option there
<BeWop> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162559/
<quizme> how do boot from a CD ?
<NewPlayer> hi
<PlasmaSheep> bewop: good news. Your partition exists.
<racecar56> NewPlayer, hi
<sebsebseb> quizme: it should boot up on newer computers no problem, if not  go into the bios and change the boot order
<NewPlayer> i´m new in this game
<BeWop> Yeah, I know that XD
<BeWop> I just can't touch it
<NewPlayer> and my english is so bad
<shadeslayer> BeWop: ok now run mount /dev/sda1 in a terinal
<sebsebseb> NewPlayer: so try a channel in your own language? which is?
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup how can i do this
<scunizi> princedugan: sorry that was my only suggestion.. you might ask in ##linux
<racecar56> NewPlayer, i using ubuntu scince june/july 2008
<PlasmaSheep> !tounges | NewPlayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tounges
<PlasmaSheep> ah
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I am using Ubuntu since   2005  the second release.  Fedora Core 2 and 4 before Ubuntu
<quizme> sebsebseb: can you change your name to sebb instead of sebsebseb?  it will be easier to type
<racecar56> sebsebseb, cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<sebsebseb> quizme: could do, but  I won't
<PlasmaSheep> quizme: tab complete
<BeWop> it says: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<shadeslayer> quizme: use tab complete
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i would have used it if i would have heard of it >.<
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup how can i do this
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: cd /dev
<sebsebseb> racecar56: no Ubuntu when I started with Desktop GNU/Linux
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: find -name sda
<NewPlayer> I would like to know new people
<NewPlayer> for this reazon i´m here
<mattgyver> Perry, you can manually partition the drive when you install
<sebsebseb> NewPlayer: right, but
<shadeslayer> !ot > NewPlayer
<ubottu> NewPlayer, please see my private message
<PlasmaSheep> !topic | NewPlayer
<BeWop> ./sda
<BeWop> ./.udev/names/sda
<ubottu> NewPlayer: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sebsebseb> NewPlayer: this is a channel for getting Ubuntu help, not getting to know people
<quizme> sebsebseb:  how do i get into the bios ?
<Dominus> Seb, Jdu, Thanks guys.
<sebsebseb> quizme: when the computer loads,  it should  say something about that  press shift or whatever
<PlasmaSheep> quizme: do you mean /boot ?
<NewPlayer> ok
<Dominus> good bye, and I will return in the next days
<sebsebseb> Dominus: ok
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: what now?
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup how can i do this
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: what??
<BeWop> shadeslayer: it won't let me mount the partition even by force.
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: I meant with bewop
<sebsebseb> Dominus: wait
<NewPlayer> i have one question?
<quizme> i pressed shift, but it just booted the whole thing
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | NewPlayer
<ubottu> NewPlayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dominus> seb ok
<shadeslayer> BeWop: try this : gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quizme> is it possible to repartition without having to reinstall ?
<sebsebseb> Dominus: reply to my pm
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup can anyone tell how i can do this
<PlasmaSheep> !repeat | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BeWop> shadeslayer: pastebin the file?
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: yes
<shadeslayer> BeWop: yes please
<donavan01> I have an eeepc running eeebuntu distro (8.10 I think )will the upgrade to 9.04 using the update manager give me a standard version or the netbook version?
<mattgyver> quizme, you can shrink the drive however you can not change its beginning point.
<shadeslayer> !ntfs > BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop, please see my private message
<kaveh> anyone had issues running warcraft 3 and alt tabbing / changing workspace with just wine or crossover games in jaunty?
<BeWop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162565/
<NewPlayer> how i can play on line?
<shadeslayer> more info to try out
<shadeslayer> !coc > NewPlayer
<ubottu> NewPlayer, please see my private message
<quizme> mattgyver: can i chop it up into pieces ?
<PerryArmstrong> !no | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<PlasmaSheep> whaa?
<mattgyver> Perry, either via the live cd 'Manually Partition' or you can use a live cd of gparted to do so
<mattgyver> quizme, as long as there is no data there, yes.
<shadeslayer> BeWop: try this in a terminal sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<quizme> mattgyver: ok.  what's the command, or is there a gui for it ?
<mattgyver> quizme, i would backup any important files, sometimes splitting the drives can have dissterous affects
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: cd /dev/
<PlasmaSheep> BeWop: find -name sda*
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: i think either one of us hould help him
<mattgyver> quizme, is this the ubuntu partition that you want to split??
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: what?
<quizme> mattgyver: there is nothing on the system except for the OS itself.
<quizme> mattgyver: yes.  it's a fresh install
<BeWop> PlasmaSheep: shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162566/
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: you decide who should help BeWop me or you,because talking to 2 people can be quite confusing
<mattgyver> quizme, download a live cd of gparted.  You dont want to do anything to the drive with it mounted.
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup can anyone tell how i can do this
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: go for it, I don't know these things very well :)
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: ok
<quizme> mattgyver: oh, so i have to boot from gparted?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: get the pastebin?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: now did you pastebin that menu.lst
<shadeslayer> no
<mattgyver> quizme, yes.
<BeWop> shadeslayer: yeah, here http://paste.ubuntu.com/162565/
<shadeslayer> BeWop: lol,windows is lost from grub itself :P
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<shadeslayer> !grub > BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> BeWop: follow the instructions there on adding windows to the menu
<PlasmaSheep> !grub > PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep, please see my private message
<BeWop> shadeslayer: k
<shadeslayer> !pmthebot > PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmthebot
<shadeslayer> !msgthebot > PlasmaSheep
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: why is that necessary? :p
<BeWop> shadeslayer: how do I get permission to edit menu.lst?
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: un-necessary flooding in channel
<PlasmaSheep> ah, ok. Sorry.
<shadeslayer> BeWop: same command gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu616> what can u say the attack of conflicker
<ubuntu616> do u think is affected the attack?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: k, I'll try that. I'll reboot and if it doesn't work, come back
<bazhang> ubuntu616, nothing to do with ubuntu
<shadeslayer> BeWop: sure
<ubuntu616> oh really
<shadeslayer> yes
<bazhang> ubuntu616, please take chat elsewhere
<PlasmaSheep> !ot | ubuntu616
<ubottu> ubuntu616: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu616> ok...
<shadeslayer> hmm desktop effects cannot be enabled
<BeWop> shadeslayer: in the menu, it's it (hd0,0) even if on the thing it's /dev/sda1?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: yes
<shadeslayer> copy the exact lines from there
<BeWop> shadeslayer: alright
<BeWop> shadeslayer: got it. I'll reboot now
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check should check if your computer is effects-worthy and why not
<Sefram> hello everyone, I have a question: How do i fond out what is going wrong when switching between virtual terminals always results in a black screen?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: best of luck
<shadeslayer> Sefram: you mean ctrl+alt+F1 shows a black screen?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<Sefram> shadeslayer: yes
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup can anyone tell how i can do this
<Bo7> Is there a good Flash IDE for linux/ubuntu ?
<PerryArmstrong> !ask | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PlasmaSheep> PerryArmstrong: enough.
<Sefram> shadeslayer: its an ibook g4 with ati radeon driver with jaunty
<shadeslayer> Sefram: no idea there
<PerryArmstrong> PlasmaSheep; :)
<sysdoc> OK, where did they hide the Amarok settings for the sound devices in this new ver 2.0.2??
<jelly-bean> how can i compile a .vcproj for use in Linux? I'm trying to get this to VC++ src run on my ubuntu: http://www.flos-freeware.ch/notepad2.html
<shadeslayer> sysdoc: hehe there not there,it uses kmix now
<shadeslayer> sysdoc: also ask in #Amarok to be sure
<mythman> installed xbmc and got a cover to display in thumb nail but now want to know how to get the imdb info pulled in when you bring up the film info
<sysdoc> shadeslayer, no let's stay with you for now, lol!! Kmix?? I'm in Gnome do I have to install it or 'am I missing something?
<PlasmaSheep> !xbmc | mythman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc
<BeWop> shadeslayer: all it did was flash loading stage 2 for a couple secons
<dcider> sysdoc, no sound?
<syntax\> how come i cannot change my emerald themes right away? what should i do?
<BeWop> *seconds
<shadeslayer> sysdoc: oh,then you have to use the sound prefrences in alsa
<racecar56> gtg
<isaac_> In Ubuntu 9.04 what do you have to do to be able to get REAL XChat in Synaptic?
<sceo_> what alternative IM clients exist for Ubuntu, other than Pidgin and Empathy?  I'm looking for something for google talk (including hosted) and AIM, primarily.  (My pidgin's protocols were broken, so I built from source, so now it crashes when I enable my gtalk hosted account)
<BeWop> shadeslayer: yeah, that didn't work
<isaac_> I turned on universe and multiverse and all I can find is XChat-gnome.
<sysdoc> dcider, yea, ditto
<bazhang> isaac_, install it
<bazhang> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<BeWop> shadeslayer: but you think it's still a problem with that file?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: originally, I had ubuntu installed first
<TweakedEh> My audio works when I log on but not for Youtube or VLC. What should I do?
<isaac_> For the record, XChat-Gnome is locked-down, "here-let-me-make-it-easier-by-taking-the-tools-away" junk. :P
<shadeslayer> BeWop: and??
<BeWop> shadeslayer: well, that worked
<isaac_> bazhang how do you find it?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: but not it's not working
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<Omoikane__> is the next distro since ibex been released?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: so?? whats the problem now?
<isaac_> Synaptic won't even show real XChat.
<digdeep> hi, I set this up with cron "17 14 * * * /usr/bin/updatedb", but it doesn't run. Any idea?
<shadeslayer> Omoikane__: yes
<BeWop> shadeslayer: It just flashes Loading Stage 2
<BeWop> shadeslayer: and doesn't load
<bazhang> isaac_, its in component universe sudo apt-get install xchat
<dcider> sysdoc, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Omoikane__> shadeslayer how to you upgrade?
<isaac_> I toggled universe bazhang
<isaac_> Hit reload, it reloaded.
<shadeslayer> Omoikane__: through the update manager
<isaac_> Still no real XChat in Synaptic.
<BeWop> shadeslayer: maybe because I originally installed ubuntu first, then it's a different thing than (hd0,0) ?
<Bo7> can I program Flash in linux?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: strange worked for me though
<bazhang> isaac_, what version of ubuntu
<isaac_> 9.04
<BeWop> shadeslayer: what did you install first?
<sysdoc> dcider, K,
<zzznn> why i can't user command  sudo get-apt install traceroute
<shadeslayer> BeWop: nope i installed ubuntu first too
<BeWop> shadeslayer: weird...
<bazhang> isaac_, lets see your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<danbhfive> zzznn: try mtr
<shadeslayer> BeWop: did you add it at the bottom
<zzznn> thanks
<isaac_> I rebooted into the installed 8.04 to get my real XChat back bazhang
<BeWop> shadeslayer: I added it right under where the ubuntu one's were
<sceo_> zzznn apt-get, not get-apt
<zzznn> hehe
<bullgard4> Is there a key combination in MetaCity to maximize the current window?
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<BeWop> shadeslayer: just add it at the bottem instead?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: no!!! add it to the bottom
<lstarnes> bullgard4: maybe ctrl+f10
<isaac_> Speaking of which........... why is universe turned OFF by default?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: alright, I'll try that really quick and come back
<isaac_> I thought that repo was always default on.
<bullgard4> lstarnes: This does not work.
<zzznn> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: could you please provide more details about that?
<bazhang> zzznn, close all other instances of apt
<lstarnes> zzznn: close any other package managers (like add/remove or synaptic)
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: like what? I don't even know what to provide.
<danbhfive> zzznn: just run mtr
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hibernate has stopped working after the swap partition was modified, is there any way to re-enable it?
<shadeslayer> hi can someone help me with enabling desktop effects
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: like the output of glxinfo, the version of ubuntu, and the exact model number of the card
<zzznn> forget another
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: also, try testing glxgears
<BeWop> shadeslayer: alright, same result
<sysdoc> dcider, No joy says my ALSA device HDA Intel does not work, lol
<markl_> good evenig
<markl_> evening too
<tritium> I cannot open any files on my mounted ntfs partition.
<markl_> does ubuntu 9.04 really only come with 3 brown backgrounds and 0 of any other color?
<ripps> lstarnes PlasmaSheep: glxgears isn't considered an accurate measure of graphic performance.
<dcider> sysdoc, bummer
<markl_> is there a deb package to add more?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: ok pastebin your menu.lst
<BeWop> shadeslayer: is it possible to command it to boot directly from /dev/sda1  ?
<lstarnes> markl_: you can manually add others
<shadeslayer> BeWop: never tried that
<sysdoc> dcider,  yeah, wsucks out loud
<Darael> markl_: no, but there's about another five under /usr/share/backgrounds
<markl_> Darael: ok thanks
<Darael> and you can always manually add more
<shadeslayer> brb
<BeWop> !pastebin >bewop
<ubottu> BeWop, please see my private message
<markl_> yeah i was just hoping there was a lazy way to get 20-30 more with just apt-get
<dcider> sysdoc no sound from any app?
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: glxinfo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162570/ lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162571/ ubuntu 9.04 glxgears http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162572/
<BeWop> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162573/
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: lspci only lists pci devices
<bullgard4> My root partition threatens to overflow. Can you recommend a check list of usual suspect packages and files to remove in that case? (http:paste.debian.net/34977)
<bullgard4> My root partition threatens to overflow. Can you recommend a check list of usual suspect packages and files to remove in that case? (http://paste.debian.net/34977)
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: How can I get my graphics card model number then?
<PlasmaSheep> bullgard4: try getting ubuntu-tweak and cleaning stuff
<Darael> markl_: there's a package called gnome-backgrounds that'll give you a few more.
<sysdoc> dcider, All other apps as a matter of fact-8.10 to 9.04 upgrade, BTW
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: I'll see if it's in lspci first
<bullgard4> PlasmaSheep: I cannot start a search for "stuff". I need a more precise advice.
<dcider> sysdoc i gave up the upgrade routine cause it never worked for me....now always a clean install
<PlasmaSheep> bullgard4: it gives you an option to remove packages. Remove all of them it suggests.
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: check line two of the lspci post
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sysdoc> dcider, last 2 were flawless here... No excuse on a mp3 player ya know?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: back
<BeWop> shadeslayer: k
<BeWop> shadeslayer: here's the menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu.com/162573/
<icouto> Hello! I'm new to Ubuntu, and am having a problem trying to switch off an older (6 years-old) computer into which I've just installed 9.04. When I try to switch the computer off, I get the following error messages at the end of the process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162568/  Can anyone help?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: looks fine to me
<BeWop> shadeslayer: yeah, but it's not working
<xEnt> someone reply to me
<xEnt> in the next 5 seocnds
<xEnt> 1400 online, 1 must be here
<xEnt> lol
<shadeslayer> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BeWop> shadeslayer: any other ides?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: yeah one sec
<dayo> xEnt: what was your question?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: mmk
<shadeslayer> !ntfs > BeWop
<ubottu> BeWop, please see my private message
<tfrew> http://www.hugeurl.com/?ODMzNjNhZGQ5ODI2MmZlMWRjNTc0MTJmNzg3
<tfrew> Y2FmODYmMTUmVm0wd2QyUXlVWGxWV0d4V1YwZDRWMVl3WkRSWFJteFZVMjA1
<tfrew> VjAxV2JETlhhMk0xVmpGYWMySkVUbGhoTWsweFdWZDRTMk14WkhGUmJGWlhZ
<tfrew> a2hDVVZacVFtRlpWMDE1VTJ0V1ZXSkhhRzlVVmxaM1ZsWmFkR05GWkZwV01E
<FloodBot3> tfrew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tfrew> RTFWVEowVjFaWFNraGhSemxWVmpOT00xcFZXbUZqVmtaMFVteFNUbUY2UlRG
<shadeslayer> meh,trolls
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: I'm pretty sure that should work
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: what is opengl slow in?
<dcider> sysdoc have you tried removing phonon-backend-gstreamer and installing/reinstalling phonon-backend-xine... seems there have been issues with these....
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: s/trolls/swine/
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: everything
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: like?
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: games, screensavers
<dayo> i guess not, then
<dayo> nite, people
<shadeslayer> PlasmaSheep: swine flu ?? :P
<BeWop> shadeslayer: wait, this is all like hda1 and such, mine says sda1. So should I change that thing to (sd0,0)
<PlasmaSheep> shadeslayer: heh
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: is this on a laptop?
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: yes
<shadeslayer> BeWop: no,your mount point is /dev/sda
<sysdoc> dcider, no, but6 good find dewd! Just eyeballed that myself! U B Otay witme!
<shadeslayer> BeWop: your chainloader is in hd0,0
<BeWop> shadeslayer: so the mount point has nothing to do with how it's booted?
<shadeslayer> no
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: it may just be the card.  Have you tried it with other operating systems like windows?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: got it
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: worked fine in windows and 8.10 (after xorg.conf tweak)
<shadeslayer> BeWop: can you get the partition to mount by that wiki??
<bullgard4> PlasmaSheep: What do you mean by "it"?
<mercutio22> I am getting Kernel Panics caused by firefox it seems: May  2 01:04:29 GlaDOS kernel: [  288.503959] Pid: 4421, comm: firefox Tainted: P           2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu
<isaac_> It's me again!
<mercutio22> what can I do?
<PlasmaSheep> bullgard4: ubuntu tweak
<BeWop> shadeslayer: still running through it, give me a sec
<isaac_> bazhang: Synaptic still won't show me real XChat.  I'm here through Pidgin.
<Arblegarble> Hi, is there a way to force network manager to accept a WPA2 personal 64char hex key as a literal PKI? It keeps trying to use it as a passphrase. I had to change my router config to a passphrase to get a connection.
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: do you use compiz?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: nope
<BeWop> shadeslayer: tried force mounting it to
<BeWop> shadeslayer: that's not working
<bullgard4> PlasmaSheep: Do you mean the DEB program package 'tweak' that Ubuntu offers?
<isaac_> bazhang: I tried through command line, sudo apt-get install xchat.  It found it straight off.
<isaac_> So why won't synaptic show real XChat?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: whats the error??
<scunizi> isaac_: it should
<lstarnes> isaac_: it should.  add/remove might not show it
<BeWop> shadeslayer: hold on, let me get it again XD
<isaac_> It should by all I know too.  But it won't.
<lstarnes> isaac_: does it show xchat-gnome?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162577/
<isaac_> Yeah, but who wants locked-down XChat-Gnome?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hibernate has stopped working after the swap partition was modified, is there any way to re-enable it?
<isaac_> Can't even do anything in that.  Sure can't be an effective moderator. :/
<lstarnes> isaac_: I don't think it was intended to be locked down.  iirc it's still in the 0.X series
<dty545> #ubuntu-motu is pretty dead, but im wondering if someone can tell me if patch versioning is release independent?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: same error with mount /dev/sda1 ??
<BeWop> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> BeWop: cannot find..
<BeWop> shadeslayer: that one is can't find /dev/sda1 in /ect/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BeWop> yeah
 * shadeslayer thinks
<Horusofoz> Hi guys
<Arblegarble> Hi, is there a way to force network manager to accept a WPA2 personal 64char hex key as a literal PKI? It keeps trying to use it as a passphrase.
<icouto> Hello, all. I'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux, and am having a problem trying to switch off an older (6 years-old) computer into which I've just installed 9.04. When I try to switch it off, I get the following error messages at the end of the process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162568/  Any hints as to what I might try? - no luck in docs or Google...
<BeWop> shadeslayer: here's the chain of events that led me here. 1. Installed ubuntu. 2 Installed XP. 3. Formatted and installed ubuntu. 4. Shut down XP improperly. 5. Formatted ubuntu and installed gOS (mistake). 6. Formatted gOS and installed ubuntu
<jwzja> anyone here using ubuntu on a netbook?
<AK_Dave> jwzja: me
<shadeslayer> BeWop: is it possible for you to reinstall ubuntu
<bullgard4> CoJaBo-Aztec: Yes. Repair the swap partition. When asking for help please include the exact error message that you obtain or the dmesg output.
<shadeslayer> *win XP
<Horusofoz> How do I remove all applications from ubuntu so I can just install and update the ones I want like OpenOffice, GIMP, Firefox and Thunderbird?
<jwzja> AK_Dave: cool. i found the solution, but why does muting the pcm channel when sound is playing cause static on some systems? i'm using an eee pc 901
<BeWop> shadeslayer: is that possible without losing the files? If I wasn't trying to save my files, then I would have done that by now.
<penguin-up> ﻿jwzja use eeebuntu
<invader_zim> is the reason r2-d2 beeps so much because someone fucked up the alsa drivers?
<AK_Dave> jwzja: I don't know.
<shadeslayer> BeWop: Win XP reinstall ?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: Yeah
<bullgard4> invader_zim: Mind your language in this channel.
<invader_zim> bah.. ok
<jwzja> penguin-up why? everything has worked out of the box and i fixed the problem i mentioned by setting the hotkeys to mute master channel instead of PCM.
<shadeslayer> BeWop: well you could try a live cd..maybe it can read the partition
<BeWop> shadeslayer: an XP live cd?
<quizme> how do i get internet working?
<shadeslayer> BeWop: lol,no ubuntu live cd
<BeWop> shadeslayer: how do I get one of those?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: oh maybe
<penguin-up> ﻿jwzja; i use stock OS Xandros but eeebuntu is very popular
<lanoxx> there are XP live cds!
<ubunewbie> hi all, i have a newly installed ubuntu 9.04 and it keeps crashing. any ideas that could help?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: I doubt it though, gOS didn't detect it
<BeWop> shadeslayer: on it's live cs
<BeWop> *cd
<Tha_Stig> hello
<CoJaBo-Aztec> bullgard4: Swap works fine, couldn't find an error in dmesg. The ststem appears to hibernate fine, but on resume it just boots normally instead of loading the saved state.
<shadeslayer> BeWop: well try a ubuntu live CD anyway just to double check
<jwzja> penguin-up: you should put jaunty netbook remix on there :) it all works very well
<bullgard4> quizme: Find an article in help.ubuntu.com about the Internet and start reading it.
<BeWop> shadeslayer: Alright, I'll get back on when I'm done
<sysdoc> Amarok-POS! lol
<coleys> fdf
<Tha_Stig> i messed up my installation of ubuntu and i get a grub error 17. after formatting my hard drive. i cant seem to start a live session either. what do i do :(
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Tha_Stig
<ubottu> Tha_Stig: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kj4> jaunty notebook remix workd great on my mini9
<Horusofoz> How do I remove all applications from ubuntu so I can just install and update the ones I want like OpenOffice, GIMP, Firefox and Thunderbird?
<Tha_Stig> thanks
<shentino> How do I tell kvm to accept connections on certain guest ports from outside the host?
<sysdoc> Amarok- All I want is a nice ear bleed on a Friday night and it don't like the 9.04 ver
<quizme> bullgard4: what if i can't read
<shentino> I tried -redir but that doesn't seem to let packets in from beyond the host
<voss> kj4, Im not surprised.... I have a mini9 too.
<kj4> voss, what do you run on it?
<AK_Dave> jwzja: Jaunty UNR installs a i386 Jaunty, but it says its for "Atom". It really isn't, its generic for midsize (9"+) netbooks. The Jaunty for tiny netbooks is the MID.
<voss> Jaunty NBR
<bullgard4> CoJaBo-Aztec: "normally" is probably Ubuntu's fall-back solution. Get a knowledgeable person to analyze your dmesg output. Resuming r
<Tha_Stig> um let me clarify, i have no OS on my netbook and nomatter which OS i try to install i get the same error
<kj4> voss, runs infinitely better than the buntu that came on it
<AK_Dave> voss: Is your kernel the i386 or the lpia?
<voss> Kj4, dell's ubuntu 8.04 is an abortion of an OS its like if microsoft did a windows me version of ubuntu.
<icouto> Hello, all. I'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux, and cannot to switch off an older (6 years-old) desktop computer into which I've successfully installed 9.04. When I try to switch it off, I get the following error messages at the end of the process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162568/  Any hints as to what I might try? - no luck in docs or Google...
<bullgard4> CoJaBo-Aztec: "normally" is probably Ubuntu's fall-back solution. Get a knowledgeable person to analyze your dmesg output. Resuming from hibernation is a complex process and needs detailed analysis. This mostly can be started with inspecting dmesg output.
<icouto> this happens from live CD, too.
<jwzja> AK_Dave: really, that's interesting. i kind of wish i had looked a little more before setting it all up :) but i'll stick with what i have for now, too lazy
<jon23d> tha-stig do bios settings prevent booting  from cd?
<Tha_Stig> its a netbook i dont have a cd-rom drive. im using unetbootin on a USB stick
<kj4> voss, good analogy.  i'm so happy with that machine now though
<voss> Kj4, I use i385, lpia doesnt have enough repositories and the battery life isnt enough different, I have 4 hours 15 minutes on Jaunty I386 NBR
<voss> I mean i386
<angela> Hello, all...
<jon23d> the_stig ok, do bios settings prevent boot from usb?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> bullgard4: Ok. Is there anything common that it might be? Both the swap and BR were modified, but only swap is involved in hibernate resume, right?
<voss> jon ,they can
<Tha_Stig> nope, i have installed OS's from usb in the past
<Tha_Stig> both linux and windows
<kj4> voss i installed wicd to replace network mangler, works great
<AK_Dave> voss: That sounds about right. No bluetooth? I really like the UNR because it is built on i386, so you can dpkg or apt-get anything you want, and the UNR interface is optional.
<Schalken> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jon23d> voss, regardless of mbr, he should be able to boot live distro for repair, no?
<angela> serious problem - just installed ubuntu 9.04 and now can't get wireless internet connection off a Netgear router (Linksys router works just fine. Should i wat on an update or is there something I can do now?
<AK_Dave> voss: Have you tried the Jaunty aircraft-manager?
<voss> yes Jon, but usb booter has to come first
<Tha_Stig> i had ubuntu, i used a live cd to delete the partitions in order to try the windows 7. it didnt work, neither did the live ubuntu. im stuck in bios
<jon23d> voss - so he must enable in bios then
<AK_Dave> angela: The brand of the router should be irrelevant.
<nnutter> Anyone using multifinger clicking/tapping and would like the mapping to match OS X? I finally figured out how to do it and I posted about it on my website (http://nnutter.com/2009/05/tweaking-ubuntu-on-a-macbook/). Sorry for the "plug" just trying to share.
<shadeslayer> Tha_Stig: can you boot from a live CD?
<Tha_Stig> only usb :) no cdrom present
<sysdoc> LMAO! Could someone please tell me why Pulse Audio ever made it into the mix?? Is it not like a Human with a tail??
<AK_Dave> angela: The two routers must be configured differently.
<shadeslayer> Tha_Stig: um can you make a live USB then??
<angela> AK_Dave - that's what I thought originally, but I've tried everything - 9.04 just can't seem to recognize the netgear router. By the way, 8.10 worked just fine with both routers.
<jon23d> tha_stig what are boot options in bios?
<Tha_Stig> i am downloading the latest ubuntu right now to try unetbootin with it
<elky> angela, does the netgear router have any security settings like Mac address filtering or wpa?
<shadeslayer> Tha_Stig: forget it ,unetbootin fails big time
<Tha_Stig> its usb, hard disk and network
<AK_Dave> angela: Perhaps you have hidden SSID enabled on the netgear router?
<voss> tha_stig, usb device has to come first.
<angela> AK_Dave - I'm new to Linux (a new convert from Windows), so I don't know anything about configuring routers with a linux machine...any suggestions?
<jon23d> try disabling hdd
<Horusofoz> How do I remove all applications from ubuntu so I can just install and update the ones I want like OpenOffice, GIMP, Firefox and Thunderbird?
<AK_Dave> angela: Its the same as configuring routers from a Windows machine.
<icouto> Hello, all. I'm new to Ubuntu, and Linux, and am having a with putting a desktop computer to hybernate or switch off - it is successfully running 9.04. When I try to hybernate or switch it off, I get the error messages on the screen, and a total system freeze. The following error messages, for instance, appear at the end of the switch off process: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162568/  It never switches off - I have to cut it off at the power point. Any hints as t
<Tha_Stig> is there something better than unetbotin?
<shadeslayer> voss: no necessary,he can press F12 to choose boot device
<angela> AK_Dave - I will check the router and see - thans...
<shadeslayer> Tha_Stig: usb creator in ubuntu 8.10
<shadeslayer> *not
<Horusofoz> my ubuntu update manager keeps saying there are 42 updates required when I check no matter how many times I update :(
<AK_Dave> Tha_Stig: Imagewriter is good too.
<Tha_Stig> hmmm but i only have a windows machine operational at the moment....only barely -_-
<scunizi> Horusofoz: why don't you start with the server install and then add what you want, gnome, xfce4, kde, then add the programs you want.. to do it in the reverse means using synaptic to remove  stuff.
<syntax\> does anyone in here know how to edit the scroll bar in gtk theme's? mine is too dark, i wanna lighten the color.
<AK_Dave> Horusofoz: update from commandline.
<tritium> ntfs support on jaunty appears broken
<shadeslayer> AK_Dave: isnt that for the UNR ?
<shadeslayer> tritium: no
<Tha_Stig> ok ubuntu finished downloading..wish me luck :D brb
<jon23d> tha_stig boot into live cd there to make usb?
<AK_Dave> shadeslayer: It is for writing .img files from Linux,
<tritium> shadeslayer: I cannot open files on a mounted ntfs partition
<Horusofoz> k I'll try but absolute noob:(
<jon23d> gl
<shadeslayer> !ntfs > tritium
<ubottu> tritium, please see my private message
<voss> wifi does not effect airplanes
<tritium> shadeslayer: yes, I've read that.  No help whatsoever.
<shadeslayer> AK_Dave: from linux
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup can anyone tell how i can do this
<tritium> shadeslayer: as well as !fuse and !ntfs-3g
<AK_Dave> shadeslayer: that too
<shadeslayer> ok i have to go
<shadeslayer> bye
<herzon> herzon@186.97.48.75
<Darael> !partitions | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<AK_Dave> voss: No, it only affects paranoid avionics techs.
<voss> AK, FAA has even said it doesnt, cause airlines want to start offering wifi on flights
<chetnick> Anyone knows any rapidshare downloader for ubuntu that supports premium account (user and pass)?
<Tha_Stig> doesnt the live cd have it's own bootloader/grub?
<coleys_> chetnick: Sec
<BeWop> shadeslayer: alright
<AK_Dave> voss: But the FAA does require the airline to do some certification on the plane that is going to have wifi. Which just means more money paid to paranoid avionics techs.
<BeWop> shadeslayer: I'm on the live cd, and that's not really working either
<sysdoc> dcider, Well it appears that Amarok is the only app that like Pulse-Audio, the world just makes no sense any longer, lol
<Darael> Tha_Stig: the live CD uses Syslinux for a bootloader, I believe
<coleys_> chetnick: Tucan!
<shentino> Is there a good place to ask about networking with qemu?
<phantom---> someone knows if myscreenrecorder is available for ubuntu?
<coleys_> chetnick: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=rapidshare
<Tha_Stig> so as long as the usb is properly made, the stuff on my harddrive is irrelevant right?
<BeWop> shadeslayer: "Failed to start the volume, Invalid arguement"
<digdeep> hi, can I add "sudo" in cron -->  "17 10 * * * sudo /usr/bin/updatedb"?
<chetnick> coleys_: thanks will check it out.
<Horusofoz> scunizi: I tried the update from the command line and I get a heap of stuff run down screen than reading package lists... donw but when I repeat the update command to get the word that its up to date the same thing happens :(
<kebomix> hello , how to add c++ headers to monodevelop ?
<AK_Dave> voss: The only use I have for aircraft-manager is to force off my radios to squeak a little extra untethered battery life out of my Mini.
<v4vijayakumar> finally.. upgraded my system to ubuntu 9.04. first I thing I did  was mount. still ext3 ?! huh? /dev/sda2 on / type ext3
<voss> AK I dont know if it makes that much difference
<herzon> hi, all...  I have Xubunto 9 .04 this is fantastic
<chetnick> coleys_: no premium account support on this one.
<Darael> !ext4 | v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<bullgard4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue117: "Ubuntu Tweak is an application which allows easy configurations of the Ubuntu desktop and system. The latest version of Ubuntu Tweak has been released." What is its filename or the name the DEB program package?
<PerryArmstrong> Dareal; they haven't mentioned about a partition for backup
<Enasni> does anyone here know how to apply a GRUB bootloader image? i already have it made...
<kebomix> herzon: congratz :D
<AK_Dave> voss: With it, I've taken my amps down to 7.2 and still been playing fullscreen video.
<kebomix> hello , how to add c++ headers to monodevelop ?
<tritium> kebomix: please stop repeating
<voss> AK so how much battery life does it add?
<AK_Dave> voss: Without it, I have a hard time getting below 8.5
<scunizi> Horusofoz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ..... copy and paste that and see what happens
<sysdoc> OK for any Multimedia Geeks out there, The vol in ALSA is just not what I can achieve in Winamp.. Any tweaks that can achieve earbleed mode??
<kebomix> tritium: sry , i repeated it by wrong
<Tha_Stig> soo i just made a bootable usb for ubuntu and now the netbook wont go past the press f2 to enter setup and f12 to change boot order screen. both options dont work.its just frozen
<AK_Dave> voss: Time added? Maybe 10-20min tops.
<Darael> Tha_Stig: is that only with the mem stick inserted?
<Tha_Stig> yep nothin else
<voss> AK, not enough for me to worry about :)
<AK_Dave> voss: Maybe not. Depends on if you fly, how much, and how far.
<pastudan> can someone help me with a Wireless LED issue with a HP dv8000 notebook?
<voss> AK youd be better off with a second battery :)
<Darael> Tha_Stig: so if you remove the stick and reboot, it's not frozen at that point?
<Jari--> is it possible to setup a wireless network with just two WLAN adapters (no router) ?
<Enasni> Jari: yes it is possible in an ad-hoc network
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: no
<AK_Dave> voss: If I can squeeze one battery, the second is pure reserve. If I can't squeeze one battery, then I'm looking at "stage one, stage two".
<PlasmaSheep> !ubuntu-tweak | bullgard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-tweak
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: was that about compiz?
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: yes :p
<PlasmaSheep> sorry, left
<error404notfound> there are two dirs say dir1 and dir2. i want to copy all contents of dir1 to dir2 including the hidden ones. Would would be the command? cp dir/* dir2/ ? that would miss the invisible files, right?
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: I'm not sure what else could be causing the slowness.   Someone else may know
<PlasmaSheep> bullgard4: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<AK_Dave> voss: And yes, when I travel long distances I swipe the battery from my kids' Mini and take it with me. :)
<voss> AK, or you can get an 8 cell battery for the mini 9 *evil grin*
<PlasmaSheep> lstarnes: thanks for helping.
<AK_Dave> voss: Not an option until someone can make one that works right.
<darcknight> hi there. i was a long time ubuntu user but ubuntu 8.10 with compiz was becoming too heavy for my system so i went to do a custom lean ubuntu with instructions from DWW. i did a custom partitioning with /, /home, /usr, /junk and /av. now my doubt is nautilus doesnt show any folders lile pictures etc in my home folder and i cant mount the custom mounts using my account
<steven> Hey all
<AK_Dave> bye all
<mercutio22> Hey steven
<steven> I cannot seem to get a movie to play on Totem movie player. Can I please get some help?
<Horusofoz> scunizi: Did as you instructed and then when I repeat the command repeats as if it hasn't updated. I tried to pastebin the result but it triggers the pam filter:(
<Horusofoz> can I pm the result to you?
<mercutio22> steven, go to medibuntu.org
<BeWop> Hello, I am having problems getting my Ubuntu and Grub to reconize the Windows XP partition, and I can't mount or boot up Windows XP. This is due to my own stupid fault, because I didn't give XP a clean shutdown before I installed ubuntu. Anyone willing to help out?
<steven> ok
<voss> AK, they did tests on one, it looks weird but gets like 7 hours of battery life
<Horusofoz> scunizi: just realised I can pm it to you as I have it running in an ubuntu guest (VirtualBox)
<scunizi> Horusofoz: no need.. do you actually have an internet connection? if so open synaptic and look in the menu structure for an option to "find best mirror" or something similar.. 'bout all I can think of at this point
<error404notfound> anyone? a single command to copy all contents of a dir to another including hidden files?
<PerryArmstrong> during installation i want to keep a partition for backup can anyone tell how i can do this
<pastudan> Does anyone know how to disable the WLAN blinking LED?
<BeWop> Hello, I am having problems getting my Ubuntu and Grub to reconize the Windows XP partition, and I can't mount or boot up Windows XP. This is due to my own stupid fault, because I didn't give XP a clean shutdown before I installed ubuntu. Anyone willing to help out?
<ripps> error404notfound: cp -R dir/
<pastudan> it blinks on activity.. id rather just have it as a power indicator
<steven> Medibuntu stuff is legal in the United States I am guessing?
<Gnea> error404notfound: cp -a dir0/ dir1/
<error404notfound> ripps, lemme try
<BeWop> Hello, I am having problems getting my Ubuntu and Grub to reconize the Windows XP partition, and I can't mount or boot up Windows XP. This is due to my own stupid fault, because I didn't give XP a clean shutdown before I installed ubuntu. Anyone willing to help out?
<Ravenor> I'm trying to install GRUB and replacing the MBR. Would this exist in /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<bullgard4> PlasmaSheep: Thsi site is narrative but not informative. It does not answer the question put.
<bullgard4> s/Thsi/This/
<jcole> my wireless card was working, now its not listed in network manager, this has happened twice now, not sure how to permanently fix, running UNR 9.04 on my acer aspire one, any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> bullgard4: that's the site of the app I told you about.
<BeWop> Hello, I am having problems getting my Ubuntu and Grub to reconize the Windows XP partition, and I can't mount or boot up Windows XP. This is due to my own stupid fault, because I didn't give XP a clean shutdown before I installed ubuntu. Anyone willing to help out?
<PlasmaSheep> It can clean leftover packages.
<bullgard4> PlasmaSheep: Thank you very much.
<darcknight> >	hi there. i was a long time ubuntu user but ubuntu 8.10 with compiz was becoming too heavy for my system so i went to do a custom lean ubuntu with instructions from DWW. i did a custom partitioning with /, /home, /usr, /junk and /av. now my doubt is nautilus doesnt show any folders lile pictures etc in my home folder and i cant mount the custom mounts using my account
<error404notfound> Gnea, cp -a dir1/ dir2/ copies dir1 into dir2, not the contents of dir1 into dir2
<Darael> steven: variably.  It's kinda complicated with some packages
<mercutio22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162584/
<mercutio22> my wlan card is dead, please check the link
<Horusofoz> scunizi: I give up :( I'm deleting virtualbox and the the ubuntu virtual machine until I get a netbook and I'll try out ubuntu there. Thanks anyway
<voss> steven, legality is a fuzzy thing, but ive never heard of any end user being sued for downloading an mp3 decoder, or software to watch legal dvds
<mercutio22> it used to work alright yesterday
<mercutio22> what the heck
<scunizi> Horusofoz: good luck..
<Ravenor> Is the MBR traditionally located on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1? Trying to install GRUB.
<ripps> error404notfound Gnea, cp -a used to preserve ownership and stamps, it's not recursive, so it woulnd't work on directories
<xken> hello guys
<error404notfound> ripps, -a = -dpR
<xken> i am new to linux
<darcknight> help anyone??
<realfighter> hello xken
<ripps> error404notfound: oh, i gues it is recursive.. nevermind
<xarcade> hi, i have a problem with system-config-kickstart, in the Package Selection page there's no packages available for selection, how can i fix this ?
<mattgyver> darcknight, with?
<darcknight> >	hi there. i was a long time ubuntu user but ubuntu 8.10 with compiz was becoming too heavy for my system so i went to do a custom lean ubuntu with instructions from DWW. i did a custom partitioning with /, /home, /usr, /junk and /av. now my doubt is nautilus doesnt show any folders lile pictures etc in my home folder and i cant mount the custom mounts using my account
<aaronfay> what is the name of the program used to control the volume in ubuntu?
<voss> steven, considering that windows and apple users have the same software im not worried.
<Darael> !patience | darcknight
<ubottu> darcknight: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<error404notfound> ripps, but that doesn't solve the problem..
<xken> hi there
<scunizi> aaronfay: alsa-mixer
<xken> i need hep to setup a server
<darcknight> sorry guys..i'll wait
<voss> steven, you there?
<ripps> error404notfound: cp -R dir1 dir2 didn't work?
<Darael> darcknight: I know it's frustrating, but I don't think there's anyone here right now that can help.  Keep trying
<darcknight> ok
<aaronfay> scunizi: so gnome-alsamixer then?
<mattgyver> darcknight, i can try, please se PM
<scunizi> aaronfay: no.. just alsa-mixer
<error404notfound> ripps, no, it copies dir1 into dir2, i want all contents of dir1 to go under dir2 including hidden.
<BeWop> Anyone able to help out with Ubuntu/Grub reconizing a partition?
<Ravenor> Is the windows MBR contained in /dev/sda or /dev/sda1? Tring to replace it with GRUB.
<darcknight> thanks mattgyver
<ripps> error404notfound: try 'cp -R dir1/* dir2/'
<aaronfay> scunizi: alsamixer from the cli gives me the text-based version, how to do I run the manager (I using fluxbox)
<BeWop> Revenor: talking to me?
<error404notfound> ripps, did that,. just copies the regualr files, not hidden
<Ravenor> BeWop: That's a general question.
<scunizi> aaronfay: that I have no idea
<Ravenor> BeWop: Haven't got a clue if I write GRUB to sda or sda1.
<xarcade> !help system-config-kickstart
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jcole> I'm looking for wireless card help on my acer aspire one running ubuntu netbook remix 9.04
<xken> anyone knows how to setup a local server using apache + php
<BeWop> Ravenor: yeah, but the problem is, when I edit the menu.lst in grub, It still doesn't work
<xarcade> xken: use LAMP
<steven> What is a repository in Ubuntu?
<Ravenor> BeWop: Your problem would be different from my problem...
<BeWop> Ravenor: I can't even force ubuntu to mount my XP partition
<error404notfound> xken, sudo tasksel install lamp-server && sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin, there you go
<BeWop> Ravenor: yeah, I guess
<rocko_> can someone please help me on how to setup connecting to a microsoft server 2003 PPTP VPN from my ubuntu box ?
<BeWop> Ravenor: what's your problem?
<angela> AK_Dave: SSID broadcast is enabled on my Netgear router - no hidden SSID's...
<xken> i did but i cant access it from my local network
<kinabalu> hey guys, i'm trying to apt-get install build-essentials but its failing with an Unable to fetch archives, i'm running 7.10
<steven> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fde> Isn't 7.10 EOL?
<fde> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<xarcade> hi, i have a problem with system-config-kickstart, in the Package Selection page there's no packages are available for selection, how can i fix this ?
<scunizi> kinabalu: that's because you need to upgrade
<mercutio22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162584/>>>help me out, my wireless connection suddenly disappeared]
<fde> Yes, yes it is... no wonder the archives for it are empty.
<kinabalu> fde: ouch.  is the upgrade going to suck?  these are live servers
<error404notfound> ripps, Gnea, so... any hints?
<acp_> hi, I have an htm file and embed a vlc player on it but seems that its not playing, I have installed the mozilla-plugin-vlc but still no lack. here is my code http://pastebin.com/d600c883f
<fde> kinabalu: upgrade to hardy... ONLY use LTS releases for servers
<Ravenor> BeWop: Like I said, I'm installing Arch, and I'm not sure where to write GRUB to. I'm trying to replace the windows MBR with GRUB, but I don't knwo if its on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1.
<BeWop> Ravenor: type in sudo fdisk -l in terminal, and see which one it is
<BeWop> Ravenor: it's usually the NTFS one XD
<kinabalu> fde: is there a simple upgrade path?  i have site backups ... its on a slicehost, which I believe was the option at the time
<fde> Ravenor: why are you asking in #ubuntu about #archlinux stuff? Also, I suggest you think twice, Arch is pretty broken
<Darael> !lts | kinabalu
<ubottu> kinabalu: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rocko_> can someone please help me on how to setup connecting to a microsoft server 2003 PPTP VPN from my ubuntu box ?
<jamie_> Where does jokey-gtk get it's drivers from?
<Ravenor> BeWop: The Windows partition? That'll be sda1. Do boot loaders usually exist along side the operating system?
<jamie_> Hello
<Gnea> error404notfound: you just want the contents, not the directory name itself?
<lianimator> hi, I'm trying to compile vlc 0.9.9a but it says "could not find libmad on your system". is libmad in the repo of ubuntu 8.10?
<aaronfay> I'm running fluxbox window manager, can someone tell me the command to start the default ubuntu volume manager?
<error404notfound> Gnea, you are right...
<BeWop> Ravenor: I'm not sure...
<Ravenor> fde: I just want to mess with something. I'm not using it as a full desktop replaecment for Windows or anything. I'll probably do some distro hopping with that same partition.
<BeWop> Ravenor: I'm here for help, I don't know all that much XD
<ripps> error404notfound: Okay, I got it: cp -a --copy-contents dir1 dir2
<jamie_> Hello, where does jockey-gtk get it's drivers from? and can i download them manually?
<Darael> kinabalu: there's instructions for Gutsy-to-hardy EOL upgrades at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#7.10 to 8.04.2
<fde> kinabalu: sudo sed -i s/gutsy/hardy/ /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade and cross your fingers  :/
<Gnea> error404notfound: ah:  cp -a * dir0/ dir1/ && cp -a .[A-Za-z0-9]* dir1/
<Ravenor> BeWop: That happens. I wonder if a windows disc + recovery console would do anything.
<error404notfound> ripps, does the same as before
<scunizi> aaronfay: try gnome-volume-manager
<Gnea> er, cp -a dir0/.[A-Za-z0-9]* dir1/
<kinabalu> fde: heh.  sounds scary.  i have a backup image of the box ... so not *too* scary :)
<BeWop> BeWop: Problably
<joe_> Hi there, how would I remove a program that I compiled and installed with configure, make, and make install?
<ripps> error404notfound: I did a test on my side, it copied hidden directories of dir1 into dir2
<BeWop> Ravenor: Problably
<error404notfound> ripps, bash?
<Gnea> ripps: I think he wants to specifically omit . and ..
<BeWop> Ravenor: Well, I'm just gonna reinstall XP, this thing pisses me off too much, and I don't think I can fix it.
<fde> kinabalu: you're just editing /etc/apt/sources.list to change all cases of gutsy to hardy, updating the repos, and upgrading the software... not scary at all
<scunizi> aaronfay: did that work?
<joe_> Hi there, how would I remove a program that I compiled and installed with configure, make, and make install?
<jamie_> Hello, where does jockey-gtk get it's drivers from? and can i download them manually?
<fde> joe_: make uninstall in the source directory
<angela> I think I should just go back to Ubuntu 8.10 until 9.04 resolved its MAJOR issues with the wireless internet connection (or lack thereof).....
<Darael> fde: since Gutsy is eol, won't the repo addresses have to change to old-releases.ubuntu.com as well?
<joe_> k thx fde
<error404notfound> ripps, Gnea , cp -a --copy-contents dir1/ dir2/ works, ripps, you missed the trailing slashes
<fde> jamie_: from the restricted section, and sure... although they're there by default
<kinabalu> fde: yeah, so 8.04 is what i want basically, yes?
<a4ck> 有没有人说中文?
<sebsebseb> angela: could do
<fde> Darael: no, because he is upgrading to hardy, not staying with a EOL version
<sebsebseb> angela: and it's got another year of suppourt anyway
<ripps> error404notfound: Oh, yeah, I forgot to type those, sorry
<fde> kinabalu: yes
<scunizi> !cn | a4ck
<ubottu> a4ck: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> error404notfound: pretty sure both methods work :)
<Darael> fde: ah.  I see.
<jamie_> I noticed it downloades them could i download it from the driver store manually?
<aaronfay> scunizi: it did, thanks
<angela> sebsebseb: You're right :-) I love the new Ubuntu, but need my wireless connection more...
<fde> Darael: he could use old-releases.u.c if he didn't care about security or bug fixes, but that is just a bad idea on a server
<steven> Where and how do I manipulate the visual effects for my desktop? I already have it set to extra, but have no idea where to access extra features like cube, etc
<a4ck> thanks
<sebsebseb> angela: probably can configure it, and it's not Ubuntu's fault, it's stupid hardware manufactures that made for Windows
<sebsebseb> angela: and only Windows
<Darael> fde: yes, I understand that.  Just a little slow this morning.
<jamie_> fde:  I noticed it downloades them could i download it from the driver store manually?
<fde> jamie_: they are already on your system... you're over-thinking this for no reason
<sebsebseb> angela: ndiswrapper  gets Windows drivers working in  Linux
<sebsebseb> angela: might need to do that
<scunizi> !ccsm |  steven
<ubottu> steven: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<angela> sebsebseb: That's why I recently turned my back on Windows after 15 years and started working with Linux 3 months ago. Despite the issues, I have no intention of going back to Windows.
<ripps> error404notfound:  I know what I did now. You have to go into the dir1 first. "cd dir1 && cp -a --copy-contents . ../dir2/"
<jamie_> I have a reason because i need to be able to dwonload them for another computer.
<jamie_> fde: I have a reason because i need to be able to dwonload them for another computer.
<error404notfound> ripps, yes, or you can append trailing slashes :P
<fde> jamie_: as I said, they are already on the systems you've installed... they are on the install cd
<steven> Where and how do I manipulate the visual effects for my desktop? I already have it set to extra, but have no idea where to access extra features like cube, etc
<steven> oops nvm
<jamie_> fde: propietry drivers?
<angela> Thanks, AK_Dave and sebsebseb...   good night...
<fde> jamie_: yes, they are in the restricted section, which is fully supported... look at 'apt-cache show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`'
<error404notfound> ripps, okay, last question, how can i exclude a certain dir from getting copied? also i have seen people use rsync even from local copy, whats the advantage of it over cp except the comparison operations?
<fde> jamie_: copy and paste as the ` direction is important
<bullgard4> I mounted /dev/hda10 to /tmp . (http://paste.debian.net/34977). I would like to undo that. If I comment out line #31, the partition /dev/hda10 will not mount but an error appears  "No disk space available." How to fix that?
<jamie_> fde: Well mu usernames jamie do i put that in?
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> unable to mount drive
<fde> jamie_: no  :/
<lianimator> pawan1234: usb?
<pawan1234> hard drive
<quibbler> pawan1234-> please give more info
<jamie_> fde: Do i need the install cd in the drive?
<pawan1234> unable to mount volume
<ripps> error404notfound: rsync is able to work over a network, and I'm sure it has alot more features than cp. As for cp things in a sophisticated manner, I'd probably write a bash script using for loops
<fde> jamie_: I assume so, else you'd just be doing it like normal people and using jockey-gtk on the other system
<pawan1234> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<fde> jamie_: I assume you aren't using it because it doesn't currently have internet access
<jamie_> fde: I can't use jockey-gtk becuase it does not have internet acess without this driver.
<error404notfound> ripps, hmmm, thats what i though, i use duplicity for backups and its really great.... Still looking for how to exclude a certain dir say excludeDir from dir1 when copying contents to dir2...
<error404notfound> i guess i would need RE or may be a loop here...
<ripps> error404notfound: I'd have to read up on duplicity
<usser> error404notfound, tar -cvf --exclude ?
<error404notfound> ripps, its nice, its like rsync, but with encryption... love it..
<error404notfound> usser, nope, not tar, just "cp"
<usser> error404notfound, oh
<ripps> error404notfound: according to a duplicty manual I read online, duplicity has an --exclude flag
<error404notfound> ripps, yes, rsync also have i think...
<v4vijayakumar> any suggestion regarding simple and cool theme for my ubuntu desktop ?!
<usser> v4vijayakumar, kde4-oxygen
<v4vijayakumar> usser: mine is gnome, I think
<quibbler> v4vijayakumar-> have a look here: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ripps> v4vijayakumar: My favorite is Dust, in fact I've made a customized version called Dust Cold, it's available at gnome-look.org
<meoblast001> ubuntu just randomly deleted a file and i dont know what it was
<meoblast001> i hope i didn't need it
<v4vijayakumar> ripps: I was using human for a long time now.. so thought of changing it
<ripps> v4vijayakumar: yeah, I got tired of oranges and browns in Human, even Dust uses brown alot, so I made my own that was more blue in color. Also, my preferred icon theme is black-white2
<evilGUI> Is it possible for anything I do in Ubuntu to spread to my Windows partition?
<bullgard4> I mounted /dev/hda10 to /tmp . (http://paste.debian.net/34977). I would like to undo that. If I comment out line #31, the partition /dev/hda10 will not mount but an error appears  "No disk space available." How to fix that?
<quizme> does anybody know how to use Gparted?
<quizme> GParted
<phantom---> quizme, yea sup?
<evilGUI> If it's unmounted if I do run across some kind of malware it shouldn't be possible for it to infect my Windows partition correct?
<erikh> anyone know a source where I can get more-bleeding-edge-than-backports backports?
<v4vijayakumar> how about "MacOS-X Aqua Theme"..?! :)
<error404notfound> ripps, if i use rsync: rsync -avz -F --exclude=cache vhosts /var/vhosts
<erikh> like ruby 1.9.1 for 8.04 LTS?
<ripps> error404notfound: just make sure you don't copy /proc, that'll screw things up
<bullgard4> quizme: More than 10000 ubunteros know.
<phantom---> he is not replying
<error404notfound> ripps, naah... i am just copying my old vhosts to a new server :D
<erikh> w1
<quizme> phantom--: I have a 1.5 TB drive with 3 esistenting partitions: /dev/sda1 (ext3, 1.36 TB), /dev/sda2 (extended, 9.37 GB), /dev/sda5 (linux-swap, 9.37GB),   I want to make like five 250GB partitions.  How do i do that?
<quizme> sorry long reply
<quizme> i'm scared to touch anything, cuz i don't want to reinstall the whole OS.  everything is working fine now.
<quizme> btw, there is no data on here to be lost.  it's a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<ripps> v4vijayakumar: Search through gnome-look.org and download a variety of themes that like, maybe one will be for you, if not, you could probably mix and match a few by using the Customize option in Appearence
<hateball> quizme: Download a gparted-live iso, burn, boot on it, resize :)
<quizme> hateball, i just did that
<quizme> hateball: i just need to do the resize part
<v4vijayakumar> ripps: I am doing the same. thanks. :)
<ripps> v4vijayakumar: your welcome
<hateball> quizme: Just shrink sda1 so you free up enough space to do whatever you want then
<quizme> hateball: ok
<phantom---> just installed gparted, but i dont see it in the applicacions, how can i without restart?
<phantom---> quizme,
<hateball> quizme: Then you'll hvae to add the new partitions in /etc/fstab after you're done
<hateball> phantom---: it's in system stuff
<quizme> hateball: ok thnx
<phantom---> hateball, its not
<hateball> phantom---: Well I dunno the proper translation... just run "gparted" from a !terminal then :)
<phantom---> true, but i though there was a way to refresh X
<quizme> hateball: what should i call the new partitions ?
<phantom---> quizme, what i did b4 was run live cd and from there install gparted and ban did all i wanted
<phantom---> bam*
<quizme> phantom--: what's bam ?
<phantom---> just pronounce it
<phantom---> gun shot?
<quizme> do i make it the other partitions, ext3 also?  the default was ext2
<phantom---> i use ext3
<quizme> i'm scared
<quizme> lol
<phantom---> lol
<quizme> ok ext3 it is
<quizme> how about the label ?
<quizme> what should i pu t for the label?
<phantom---> wat u need 5 partitions for?
<quizme> phantom--- in case one fails, i still have backup.
<phantom---> two is fine :D
<quizme> what should i use for the lable?
<evilGUI> Anyone ever heard of Linux malware the spreads to Windows partitions?
<quizme> /dev/sda3 ?
<fde> evilGUI: no
<phantom---> it names it for u quizme
<dcider> quizme, if 1 fails you probably lost the drive anyway
<bullgard4> I mounted /dev/hda10 to /tmp . (http://paste.debian.net/34977). I would like to undo that. If I comment out line #31, the partition /dev/hda10 will not mount but an error appears  "No disk space available." How to fix that?
<retr> ðø
<quizme> phantom-- so leave it blank ?
<kinabalu> whats the proper way to setup a user to use sudo?
<retr> hi
<kinabalu> out of the box it doesn't do this, yes?
<retr> e
<retr> e
<quizme> hateball are u there ?
<fde> kinabalu: use visudo
<Robertc1985> no i think root account doesn't exist
<retr> no
<retr> no
<retr> no
<FloodBot1> retr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> Robertc1985: of course it exists, it just isn't activated by default
<phantom---> quizme, did u rezise itt yet?
<Robertc1985> ok
<quizme> phantom-- no, cuz i'm scared
<retr> senq
<fde> retr: STOP
<phantom---> lol
<quizme> phantom-- I'm afraid to leave Label: blank
<retr> no stop
<kinabalu> fde: aight.  and add the user to an admin group?
<phantom---> just put anything
<Robertc1985> how do you access it from the login window? GDM
<fde> kinabalu: you can, sure...
<retr> fusk
<fde> Robertc1985: access what?
<quizme> phantom--- like what ?
<Robertc1985> root account
<fde> Robertc1985: you can't
<kinabalu> fde: w00t!  upgrade to hardy was EASY
<retr> fy
<Robertc1985> ok simple enough
<phantom---> Part A?
<fde> Robertc1985: just use sudo
<chaitu> hi
<phantom---> Part A? then B, C D E
<retr> hi
<retr> hi
<retr> hi
<retr> hi
<FloodBot1> retr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quizme> phantom--- are u sure ?
<phantom---> yea man, its just a name :D
<chaitu> hi
<chaitu> hi
<fde> kinabalu: :)  in the future, always upgrade to LTS releases on that server... just ensure you don't use the first release... for instance, hardy is currently at 8.04.2 I think... you always want to start at .1
<chaitu> hi
<FloodBot1> chaitu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quizme> phantom--- ok, i hope it doesn't make my HD explode
<quibbler> Robertc1985-> what do you need to do that you need to be root
<kinabalu> fde: ahh, so its like apple hardware, never by the first rev
<Robertc1985> is there a ppc version of WINE anywhere on the net? or something to allow me to run exe's on this ps3?
<kinabalu> s/by/bug
<kinabalu> s/bug/buy
<retr> ðø
<retr> ðøù
<retr> äðæ
<retr> àï
<retr> ïðâà
<retr> ï
<FloodBot1> retr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> kinabalu: sort of... its just the first version of an LTS is no more stable than a normal release, which isn't suitable for a server
<kinabalu> fde: indeed.
<zountou05> hi every one
<zountou05> i need some help plz
<LMJ> hi
<fde> zountou05: might help if you ask your question
<elky> zountou05, you'll have to tell us what. please keep the description all on one line.
<darcknight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162604/
<zountou05> i have ubuntu when i won't uplod some fils to my fliker or my yahoo my pc get blockd the same thing when i won't save fils
<n00saucian> has anyone had success with hd out using any of the ati mobility radeon cards (HD2600 for me)
<Robertc1985> is there a ppc version of WINE anywhere on the net? or something to allow me to run exe's on this ps3?
<fde> Robertc1985: nope, your best bet might be something like virtualbox
<fde> Robertc1985: might have to go with qemu though as it'll need to emulate a CPU, not just virtualize it
<Robertc1985> ok, will qemu work?
<Robertc1985> ok
<zountou05> there is no solution to my prob
<Robertc1985> the closest thing i currently have is dosbox with win 3.1
<vart> why is nautilus showing in Places one of not-mounted patitions? And how do I get rid of it?
<Need_Help_1> Good Morning :)
<rocko_> Does anyone know how to get a PPTP connection working ?
<Soren_> May I have help with sound, please
<Need_Help_1> I've a problem with the Sound in Ubuntu 9.04
<LMJ> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 since a week now and since yesterday, I don't have anymore sound on my system :  from vlc nor mplayer but I have the pidgin notification ! I restarted  pulse then restarted my computer, nothing change, check all sound level, still correct. I never had any sound issue since a long time but this time, i'm stuck :-/ Got an onboard nVidia MCP51 HD (rev a2) who was never a troublemaker, any idea please?
<LMJ> lol, me too ;)
<hateball> Robertc1985: Qemu does *work*, but it's not worth the trouble since it's awfully slow on the PS3. Also, there's #ubuntu-ps3
<Need_Help_1> The Sound is working , but iam simply unable to record it
<Robertc1985> yeah they're never active
<Need_Help_1> its really freaking me out xD
<sexcopter> hi, can someone please check something here? See description for "linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic", and it implies that linux-generic depends on it, but this doesn't seem to be the case for me. Can anyone else verify this?
<Need_Help_1> And any suggestions ?
<Robertc1985> i saw a vid on youtube of some guy running xp on their pse, needless to say it was agonizing
<Need_Help_1> Its virtual Box as far as i know...
<Need_Help_1> Installed over Yellow-Dog Linux
<Soren_> is there a specific help channel for people that are new to Ubuntu
<Need_Help_1> :)
<fde> hateball: thing is, nothing else will work since he wants proprietary x86 software running on a PPC
<fde> Soren_: here
<Soren_> fde, ty
<Need_Help_1> Any ideas ???? My sound is working , but when i try to record it , it simply wont work :(((((((
<Robertc1985> i would settle for react OS
<kebomix> how to add C++ headers to monodevelop library ?
<fde> Robertc1985: again, I don't even think reactOS works on PPC at all
<Need_Help_1> And iam  not talking about the Mic... the Mic itself is working
<dcider> rocko: have you installed pptp-linux?
<hateball> Robertc1985: It's also x86
<Robertc1985> no in qemu
<hateball> Robertc1985: Well, the PS3 is not a good choice of platform for such matters... also, this is fairly !ot
<vart> sexcopter: for me linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic and linux-restricted-modules-generic
<dijikul> does anyone here use kopete?
<fde> dijikul: #kubuntu folk do, probably
<darcknight> darcknight  lost+found
<Soren_> is someone able to help me walk through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<dijikul> fde: I use it in gnome though
<Tkdmaster> hey, can anyone help me figure out why I cannot get my ubuntu 9.0.4 on the internet, but it will connect to the network?
<btakita> Hello, I'm trying to fix a xserver configuration issue. I used to be able to drop into a terminal by using ctrl+alt+f[1-12]. However, it doesn't seem to work in 9.04. What can I do?
<vart> Tkdmaster: check that you can ping your dns server
<sexcopter> vart: hmm, same here. I wonder if it's worth mentioning on launchpad or something... that's an inconsistency
<fde> Tkdmaster: it's 9.04 as it's based on the date... it represents April 09
<PerryArmstrong> i am on jaunty and i feel that my sources.lst is not correct can this be corrected for me??
<fde> sexcopter: why is it inconsistent?
<PerryArmstrong> i am on jaunty and i feel that my sources.lst is not correct can this be corrected for me??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/162606/
<vart> sexcopter: no idea
<Ethine> Guys I have a problem and it has nothing to do with Linux, but I don't know where to go.
<sexcopter> fde: because according to the description for linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-generic should depend on it.
<Tkdmaster> o_o
<fde> PerryArmstrong: take a look at System > Administration > Software Sources
<Jordan_U> btakita, It should work, perhaps the computer is crashing rather than X simply not starting. Can you boot into recovery mode?
<Tkdmaster> can anyone help me figure out as to why my ubuntu 9.0.4 can connect to the network via wired LAN but can't access the internet? theres no login or passwords required
<fde> sexcopter: I guess file it in launchpad, but I'm not sure most would want it really
<btakita> Jordan_U: Yes. I can. The OS seems to die after starting the GDM.
<Jordan_U> Tkdmaster, Are you using DHCP?
<vart> PerryArmstrong: your source looks ok for enabled sources. sources that are commented out still point to intrepid, so you cannot just uncomment them if you want add it - you need to update the version name do be jaunty
<Tkdmaster> yes
<PerryArmstrong> wart; so how do i do that
<fde> PerryArmstrong: sudo sed -i s/intrepid/jaunty/ /etc/apt/sources.list ... then uncomment stuff you want to keep
<fde> !pm > zountou05
<ubottu> zountou05, please see my private message
<vart> !repos | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mib_b8ctd0ds> Hello folks
<fde> PerryArmstrong: or just do what I told you, either or
<tyler_d> I am unable to start the usb-creator it hangs all the time on 'starting up' I have even tried running it with gksudo to no avail... any assistance plz?
<Soren_> will anyone help me troubleshooting sound
<dcider> Soren_, amarok?
<PerryArmstrong> wart, fde; i have enabled the updates right now
<Soren_> what is amarok
<kartman> hi all, anybody having issues with root terminal on 9.04?
<lstarnes> kartman: like what kind of issues?
<fde> Soren_: sudo aptitude install pastebinit && lsmod | grep snd > pastebinit ... tell me the output please
<vart> why is nautilus showing in Places one of not-mounted patitions? And how do I get rid of it?
<kartman> when i try and launch it prompts me with password and then quits
<lstarnes> kartman: try just using a normal terminal and runnig thigs as root via sudo
<lstarnes> *running things
<kartman> yes that works sweet as
<Tkdmaster> can anyone help me figure out as to why my ubuntu 9.0.4 can connect to the network via wired LAN but can't access the internet? theres no login or passwords required.
<vart> Soren_: Amarok is the media player with an intuitive interface. Amarok makes playing
<vart> the music you love easier than ever before - and looks good doing it.
<Soren_> fde, do you want me to paste all the info here?
<PerryArmstrong> why are the versions beyond hardy not supporting my monitor
<thedark> how can I see what programs/folders are taking up the most memory on a partition?
<fde> vart: clearly he isn't using amarok, stop confusing him
<vart> !paste |  Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fde> Soren_: no, the last line of the output should be a link to a pastebin?
<Guest4384> how to convert a video from flv to mp4
<fde> vart: stop, I'm having him use pastebinit, it's easier
<grndslm> thedark:  filelight is a good graphical app
<Tkdmaster> any help? please?
<grndslm> Tkdmaster:  what?  login or password for what?
<Tkdmaster> the network
<Soren_> fde, I did not see a link so I pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/162610/
<grndslm> cable? dsl? dialup?
<Guest4384> how to convert a video flv to mp4
<shadow98> is chrooting apache needed now days?
<Tkdmaster> verizon dsl
<grndslm> Tdkmaster: details, man!
<vart> Guest4384: clive?
<Tkdmaster> i'm a nub to linux....
<fde> Soren_: that isn't the info I asked for... lsmod | grep snd
<Soren_> fde, is that what you wanted
<PerryArmstrong> why is jaunty not supporting my monitor screen resolution
<Tkdmaster> so i dunno what else to say about it lol, if you need info, please just tell me what to do lol
<grndslm> you should plug your computer into the modem and/or router... and you should be good to go
<Guest4384> want's to convert video flv to mp4 but cannot do
<Soren_> fde, sorry
<Guest4384> what's method of conversion
<Tkdmaster> thats what i thought, but i plugged it into the router, which it found and connected to, but can't get to the internet, yet i can plug my vista into it and it can get to the internet no probs
<fde> Guest4384: man ffmpeg ... or try google'ing the exact command
<vart> Guest4384: check clive - haven't using it - but desription is like what yuo want
<plus91> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Guest4384> thanks
<plus91> hallo
<Guest4384> how to use ffmpeg
<Soren_> fde, I am sorry, I know very little about Ubuntu.......... is this what you wanted? http://paste.ubuntu.com/162614/
<grndslm> Guest4384:  this might help.. http://maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-how-to-extract-audio-from-youtube-video/2008/06/30
<vart> why is nautilus showing in Places one of not-mounted patitions? And how do I get rid of it?
<plus91> ubuntu whit fluxbox is very best unix system for new user
<plus91> :D
<grndslm> Tkdmaster: you'll have to research the motherboard you have
<grndslm> ubuntu with fluxbox isn't ubuntu
<fde> Soren_: yes, so your sound device is loaded as snd-intel8x0 ... go into System > Preferences > Sound and ensure it has chosen the correct default device
<Tkdmaster> ?
<nasser> it's flubuntu
<plus91> <grndslm> why?
<grndslm> Tkdmaster:  you need to figure out what kinda networking card you have... research the model of the computer/laptop
<fde> grndslm: how so? fluxbox is in the *ubuntu* repos....
<grndslm> plus91:  ubuntu = gnome
<Tkdmaster> then what?
<plus91> <grndslm> ok
<YuviPanda> a bit of partitioning help?
<PerryArmstrong> why are the versions beyond hardy not supporting my monitor
<grndslm> Tkdmaster: I'm not sure... ya just have to start Googling for information on the hardware with Ubuntu or Linux
<YuviPanda> first time I'm trying to install Ubuntu directly (as in not a VM)
<PerryArmstrong> why are the versions beyond hardy not supporting my monitor...is there any solution
<fde> !repeat | PerryArmstrong
<ubottu> PerryArmstrong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<grndslm> Tkdmaster:  all motherboards have 1 or 2 things that aren't supported, but it's small changes... and all the changes are different for every mobo
<Guest4384> thanks
<Soren_> it has "autodectect" for Sound events / Sound playback
<grndslm> Tkdmaster:  well, not *all*, but a lot of 'em
<YuviPanda> and am hitting into a problem - the hard disk in which I cleared a 60 gig partition to make way for this, is being shown as blank (as in, the other partitions  in that disk are not being shown)
<fde> Soren_: at the bottom, where it says "Device:"  :/
<YuviPanda> however, i can access them from the live CD
<grndslm> Tkdmaster:  that's why it's good to research Linux support with your mobo ahead of time  ;)
<Soren_> there are 10 choices on the drop down menu
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: have you tried sudp dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Tkdmaster> i did that before i istalled it, and found it had perfect compatibility for my laptop model, which it does, wireless and everything else works fine, but it just will not connect to the internet when i hard wire it to the router or a switch
<Soren_> ok
<grndslm> Tkdmaster:  research
<Gau> Okay, I have a bit of an odd issue.
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; i suppose so...but i dont remember....do i have to??
<YuviPanda> any ideas how i could get ubuntu to recognize the other partitions and safely create a linux partition in that 60 gig empty space?
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: possibly
<knoxville> YuviPanda, put the other partitions in /etc/fstab file
<YuviPanda> knoxville: okay (goes off to google for /etc/fstab) will ping back if i hit any snags
<Tkdmaster> ok, this isn't gonna help me here, time to go to a forum board then....thanks anyways though =)
<Soren_> Defaulkt  Mixer Tracks / Device............ now I have Intell 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer)
<knoxville> YuviPanda, use gparted to make your partitions, its a gui application in the repos
<YuviPanda> knoxville: gparted is showing me the same thing
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Likely because of recent cnages in the way the X server uses the xorg.conf file. I would suggest to install read-edid and then to issue: sudo get-edid| parse-edid               and then use the results for manual entries in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the Configured Video Device area.
<knoxville> YuviPanda, which is what?
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; i ran the command..
<Gau> I was trying to boot 9.0.4 from a live CD. it works fine, but I can't do anything, because I can't turn my screen brightness down in time. See, one of the LEDs on my screen is burnt out, and on Windows I work around the problem by having the screen's brightness turned down, unfortunately, the key combination that adjusts the brightness (FN + Down) doesn't seem to work in Ubuntu; any advice?
<YuviPanda> knoxville: wait, i'll get the exact message
<Soren_> fde: Default  Mixer Tracks / Device............ now I have Intell 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer)
<YuviPanda> knoxville: the hard drive i want to use is /dev/sdc
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: now try logging out then back in (not restarting)
<PerryArmstrong> genii; whats this read-edid???
<YuviPanda> knoxville: and it's showing the entire 240 gigs as 'unallocated'
<knoxville> YuviPanda, do you have unalocated space on that hdd?
<YuviPanda> knoxville: yeah, i deleted a 60 gig partition (from Windows. I'm dual booting)
<YuviPanda> knoxville: i'm on the live cd now, btw.
<knoxville> YuviPanda, can you create a partition with that unalocated space?
<Soren_> fde?
<genii> PerryArmstrong: It is an application which scans your monitor/crt and extracts it's capabilities
<YuviPanda> knoxville: i don't want to, 'coz i have two other partitions in that hard disk that are *not* showing up. I don't want to lose data there.
<genii> Apparently he had no patience for a proper reply. Oh well.
<knoxville> YuviPanda, what format are the other partitions in?
<YuviPanda> knoxville: ntfs
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; didnt see any changes
<YuviPanda> knoxville: the partitions on all the other hard disks (sda and sdb) are being detected properly
<knoxville> YuviPanda, did you run "sudo fdisk -l" to see if the partitions show up?
<Soren_> fde, did you leave
<YuviPanda> knoxville: no, doin it now...
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: can you change to higher resolutions?
<knoxville> YuviPanda, so sdc has ntfs partions on it?
<YuviPanda> knoxville: yeah
<plus91>  \nick pippo
<knoxville> YuviPanda, what do you want to do with those partitions?
<plus91> exuseme
<ankurwidguitar> Hi! Can somebody clarify my doubt?
<YuviPanda> knoxville: it shows up.
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; no i am not able to...can u tell how i can paste my screenshots
<knoxville> YuviPanda, k run the fdisk command i told you too
<YuviPanda> knoxville: i want them to be there. there is 60 gigs of unallocated space there that i want to use to install linux
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: I'm not sure
<YuviPanda> knoxville: yeah, sudi fdisk -l shows up the partitioins on sdc
<YuviPanda> *partitions
<knoxville> YuviPanda, you will need to install ntfs-3g to mount the ntfs partions, you can do this before or after the install
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: try what genii recommended
<knoxville> YuviPanda, are you installing 9 or 8.0$?
<YuviPanda> 9.x
<knoxville> 8.04*?
<YuviPanda> knoxville: i can already mount ntfs (from the live CD)
<knoxville> YuviPanda, k during that install their should be an option to choose largest amount of unalocated free space when setting up partitions
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; i am sending you a screenshot..accept it
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: I can't use dcc
<Soren_> still no sound :(
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; dcc??
<YuviPanda> knoxville: exactly, i remember seeing those when i installed it in a VM. but now, it showed entire sdc as unallocated...
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: the protocol used for sending files in irc
<knoxville> YuviPanda, if you choose this option it should install to your 60gb space
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; okk
<YuviPanda> both in the install partitioner and in gparted
<YuviPanda> but fdisk -l gets it right
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: find another way to post it
<solorvox> need some serious help, been fighting with lockups (every 1 - 10mins).  Tried every kernel option (noapic/noapci/etc), reinstalled 4 times.  I *THINK* it's the wireless intel 4565 drivers as it always happens during network usage.  Anyone else have this problem?
<knoxville> YuviPanda, have you restarted since then?
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: like http://tinypic.com
<ankurwidguitar> Hi PerryArmstrong! May I have your attention please?
<Soren_> lol
<YuviPanda> yeah, i checked yesterday night, and now today morning
<PerryArmstrong> ankurwidguitar; ya
<user__> solorvox: I have the 4565 card, no problems so far
<knoxville> YuviPanda, i really don't know why fdisk would have it right, but gparted does not
<YuviPanda> knoxville: me neither
<lstarnes> ankurwidguitar: just go ahead and ask your question
 * Soren_ headdesks
<YuviPanda> knoxville: maybe i should sudo gparted?
<KB1JWQ> Any reason not to partition my new netbook with one ext4 partition mounted as /, plus swap?
<knoxville> YuviPanda, it wouldn't hurt
<solorvox> user__, dang.  I'm totally lost then.  I have no way to find out what the locks are caused from. :(
<genii> ankurwidguitar: Please refresh my memory. What are you having doubts about once more?
<ankurwidguitar> PerryArmstrong: I have got doubt about alternate installation CD
<darcknight> mount: mount point /home/av does not exist
<darcknight> mount: mount point /home/junk does not exist
<darcknight> mount: mount point /home/pix does not exist
<YuviPanda> knoxville: no dice
<YuviPanda> knoxville: still same
<solorvox> user__, my bad, it's 4965 not 4565.
<ankurwidguitar> PerryArmstrong:I have to upgrade my Ubuntu via the offline methods.
<YuviPanda> "232.2 gb unallocated"
<knoxville> YuviPanda, pm me
<Soren_> I have no sound on Ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> ankurwidguitar; i never tried the alernate cd..but tell me
<lstarnes> ankurwidguitar: which version of ubuntu are you using now?
<user__> solorvox: have you tried testing your ram?
<ankurwidguitar> PerryArmstrong: And for that the official site tells to download 'alternate installation CD'
<ankurwidguitar> PerryArmstrong: What's that?
<solorvox> user__, you don't have the 4965, it's 4565 right? :)
<ankurwidguitar> PerryArmstrong: I am on 8.04
<PerryArmstrong> ankurwidguitar; i dont have any idea about alternate cd....sorry
<solorvox> user__, 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<ankurwidguitar> PerryArmstrong: That's all right
<Kids> lots of people here :d
<Soren_> please help me, I have no sound on Ubuntu
<lstarnes> ankurwidguitar: and which version are you upgrading to?
<ankurwidguitar> I want it to 9.04
<ankurwidguitar> And I know that I'll have to go through 8.10>9.04
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21o6jpg&s=5
<user__> solorvox: guess not then, sorry
<Soren_> please help me, I have no sound on Ubuntu
<lstarnes> ankurwidguitar: on the download page, look under "even more options" for "text based 'alternate installer'"
<ankurwidguitar> Guys! Can anybody tell me about Upgrading Ubuntu via offline methods???
<Speedy_the_king> :/
<Soren_> not me
<Soren_> I do not even have sound
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; i get that "rotations not supported when i click on the shortcuts to screen resolution
<leaphion> problem: my networkmanager decided to disable the wireless interface wlan0, it was working flawlessly before.
<Speedy_the_king> Rainbow
<lstarnes> PerryArmstrong: what about system > preferences > screen resolution?
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; it shows me monitor unknown
<leaphion> could it have something to do with me installing fluxbox from synaptic? (a bit long shot I know, but it stopped after that.)
<bullgard4> I mounted /dev/hda10 to /tmp . (http://paste.debian.net/34977). I would like to undo that. If I comment out line #31, the partition /dev/hda10 will not mount but an error appears  "No disk space available." How to fix that?
<Speedy_the_king> pm me to get wolf
<leaphion> NoSoundOnUbuntu: what sound card do you have?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I do not remember
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> how do I check
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> is this it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/162614/
<cwraig> hi does anyone know how to stop wget after a time period so i can download a web stream using cron and have it stop automaticly, ive looked through man page but cant see anything anywhere
<PerryArmstrong> lstarnes; any idea
<bullgard4> Kein ubuntero konnte mir bisher sagen, ob ich schadlos die großen Dateien /usr/lib/perl/5.10.0/auto/Encode/TW und ../CN löschen darf. (Ich vermute, sie sind nur für Chinesen interessant. Ich verwende de_DE.UTF-8.
<genii> PerryArmstrong: To reiterate. I would suggest to install read-edid and then to issue: sudo get-edid| parse-edid               and then copy and paste from:Section "Monitor"     up to: EndSection             Then replace in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf the Monitor section which currently exists there.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> is this it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/162614/ leaphion
<gbrl> español?
<leaphion> NoSoundOnUbuntu: yeah, that helps
<genii> !info read-edid
<ubottu> read-edid (source: read-edid): hardware information-gathering tool for VESA PnP monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-2.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc lpia)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> sorry, IDK anything about Ubuntu
<gbrl> alguien habla español?
<leaphion> NoSoundOnUbuntu: what kernel do you have? (uname -a in term)
<genii> !es | gbrl
<ubottu> gbrl: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<PerryArmstrong> genii; i'll do that then...thanks
<grndslm> what would you guys rather have on your motherboard for linux (esp Ubuntu) support right now.... (1) G965 + GMA X3000 (2) G41 + GMA 4500 (3) G45 + GMA 4500HD (4)  GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i (5) GeForce 9400 ???
<thedark> okay filelight says that my disk has 83 mb of files on it
<thedark> my portable drive that is
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Will require X restart afterwards
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> leaphion, Linux Gateway 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<PerryArmstrong> genii; by logging off??
<thedark> but gparted says 109 MB is used
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Log off, choose some option from login screen like "Restart X" then login again
<thedark> why would they give me different values?
<leaphion> NoSoundOnUbuntu: okay, then I unfortunately can't help, as upgrading to that kernel helped for me. Sorry.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> ok, ty for trying
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I have the newest one?
<solorvox> need some serious help, been fighting with lockups (every 1 - 10mins).  Tried every kernel option (noapic/noapci/etc), reinstalled 4 times.  I *THINK* it's the wireless intel 4965 drivers as it always happens during network usage.  Anyone else have this problem?  Using 9.04/ext3/no home encryption
<leaphion> NoSoundOnUbuntu: yeah, the newest that comes by default on ubuntu 9.04
<grndslm> thedark:  to just check disk usage per drives... use "df -h" in the terminal
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I tried going through the Ubuntu sound trouble shooting but it got over my head quickly
<grndslm> thedark:  there's a difference between available space and free space as well
<thedark> what is the difference?
<Bruners> NoSoundOnUbuntu: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html#more-1301 tried this?
<thedark> anyway the terminal agrees with gparted, 108 gig used
<mattgyver> the dark, one is space left on physical drive, another is space left in partition i think
<Need_Help_1> Iam using an  CMEDIA AC 97 Soundcard and everything is working so far.... but i cant record anything except the Microphone... But what if i wish to record what iam actually playing on Youtube , Radio etc...)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> bru, no never seen that one
<SmileDay> Question! How to open *.bin package files?
<solorvox> SmileDay, most likely, if it is an app, you run them.  chmod +x file.bin; ./file.bin
<PerryArmstrong> genii; http://paste.ubuntu.com/162623/
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I tried this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Reading
<PerryArmstrong> genii; ok
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> this makes me want to puke
<Need_Help_1> Smileday: Try this out ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<Need_Help_1> SmileDay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233309
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Yes, REPLACE the current part from Section ro EndSection with the new par
<genii> Bleh typos
<ninotsmindelivar> hey, I have a question, wondering if anyone here might be able to help. Is there some reason that I'm not aware of that 9.04 doesn't use ehci_hcd anymore?
<gartral1> ok, im helping install 9,04 onto a Dell Inspiron E1505 with an ATI mobility x1400 GPU, where is the restricted Drivers applet that's supposed to come up?
<ninotsmindelivar> is there some other module that does usb 2.0?
<SmileDay> Need_Help_1, thank you
<Gau> sigh
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> thank you for those who tried to help.................. bbl....................when I feel less like throwing this laptop against the wall
<PerryArmstrong> genii; is this it http://pastebin.ca/1410161
<GateWarsTrek> gartral1: System->Administration
<plus91> ciao
<genii> solorvox: Intrepid release notes show this specific Intel adapter(and a solution) but it seems not on Jaunty release notes.http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810   down the page some. Might be a regression-type issue.
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Reading
<gartral1> GateWarsTrek: ooooooooook you may beat my head in with an ubuntu cd now, im a retard :)
<tritium> Trying to open a PDF on a mounted NTFS partition gives me this error in evince: "Unable to open document.  File type unknown (application/octet-stream) is not supported."
<GateWarsTrek> gartral1: they relabeled it, so I missed it at first too :)
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Yup, looks good.
<PerryArmstrong> genii; okk then i shall restart X
<solorvox> genii, I had intrepid running wonderfully on this box.  This is a fresh install of 9.04 too. :-/
<GateWarsTrek> gartral1: it's now "hardware drivers"
<genii> PerryArmstrong: See you soon
<ninotsmindelivar> is there a reason that sudo rmmod ehci_hcd should return an error of "ERROR: Module ehci_hcd does not exist in /proc/modules" on jaunty?
<ninotsmindelivar>  
<genii> solorvox: The recommended fix then was package: linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<gartral1> GateWarsTrek: it used to come up as a gnome Panel icon... it didnt on here
<genii> !info linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-jaunty (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<solorvox> genii, I see, does jaunty have that?
<genii> solorvox: Might be worth a shot, anyhow
<genii> solorvox: See bot's info above :)
<plouffe> Has anyone had any problems with the latest Ubuntu upgrade?
<ninotsmindelivar> what kind of problems, plouffe?
<solorvox> genii, installing now. (sure hope this works. :p)
<plouffe> any kind
<ninotsmindelivar> yes
<plouffe> what happened?
<genii> solorvox: Keep us posted, please. Can be useful for others in the logs
<ninotsmindelivar> it's killed support for my mp3 player
<ankurwidguitar> Can somebody tell me about offline upgrading of Ubuntu?
<plouffe> are you on amd64?
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: is it a Sansa??
<solorvox> genii, rebooting... fyi I have posted reply in forms to someone else having similar problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7196386#post7196386
<ninotsmindelivar> trying to get it worked out here, but you know, this is the deal when a release is new
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: do you have a sansa?
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, yep, sansa
<ninotsmindelivar> fuze 8gb
<plouffe> yea I think this time I'll wait a while, last time I had major problems with upgrading too early
<genii> ankurwidguitar: See http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<ubuntu616> how to update my 8.04 ubuntu w/out internet connection
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: i know whats wrong, you need to edit a file for gphoto's config
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, oddly i also own an e280 and it connects fine
<ankurwidguitar> Hey Genni! Just tell me one thing........... what is this 'alternate CD'?
<ninotsmindelivar> for others, they seem to have issues getting it to mount at all. Mine mounts, but I cannot get anything but usb 1.1
<ankurwidguitar> genii: What is alternate CD?
<plouffe> oh wow, thanks for the heads up
<Need_Help_1>  Iam using an  CMEDIA AC 97 Soundcard and everything is working so far.... but i cant record anything except the Microphone... But what if i wish to record what iam actually playing on Youtube , Radio etc...)
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, tell me more.. maybe there's something I haven't found out about this
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: ohh, different prob... um.. stupid Q, but is it plugged into a USB 2.0 port (or 1.1 hub on a 2.0 port?)
<jumbers> What is the simplest way to install without a CD? I don't have access to any writable CDs right now and I really want to reformat this because it's feeling sluggish
<genii> !alternate | ankurwidguitar
<ubottu> ankurwidguitar: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ninotsmindelivar> 2.0 port on my laptop
<ninotsmindelivar> i know this because it gets 2.0 speeds in windows, as do my sansa e280 and my ipod nano
<koshari> jumbers you can open the live cd in a VM and make a usb install disc from there
<ankurwidguitar> ubottu: that means, I shouldn't download the conventional .iso hosted on ubuntu site?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: you know about the 20-libgphot2.fdi fix, right?
<jumbers> koshari: Well, I have Ubuntu installed already
<genii> ankurwidguitar: Correct. Check off the box which says "Alternate"
<ninotsmindelivar> deleting that fdi file entirely, right?
<koshari>  jumbers the same version you want to install elsewhere?
<ninotsmindelivar> well, renaming it?
<ankurwidguitar> genii: Are you sure about it?
<genii> ankurwidguitar: Extremely certain.
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: i went through an edited it, theres some deffinitions in it that allow 2.0 access
<ankurwidguitar> genii: Thank You!
<jumbers> koshari: I want to reinstall 9.10 on this computer. It is the only Ubuntu system I currently have
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: did you delete yours?
<genii> ankurwidguitar: You are welcome.
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, nope
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: did you edit it?
<ankurwidguitar> ubottu: Thank You!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank You!
<koshari> jumbers you can make a usb install using the iso then.
<ubuntu616> what i can do to update my 8.04 ubuntu 9.04 with out using internet connection
<ninotsmindelivar> I had tried something with it that didn't seem to carry any effect. Discouraged, I restored the copy previously saved as .....fdi.dontuse
<ninotsmindelivar> I may have done something wrong
<gartral1> ubuntu616: you really cant, you either need update manager, or alternate cds
<jumbers> koshari: What about this USB Startup Disk Creator?
<ninotsmindelivar> that led to the nil effect
<ankurwidguitar> ubuntu616: you need to use alternate installation CD for it
<PerryArmstrong> genii; see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/162625/
<koshari> sys > admin >usb startup disc creator
<ninotsmindelivar> like I said, I'm going for 2.0, where it seemed everyone else were just trying to get it to be seen at all
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Reading
<PerryArmstrong> ankurwidguitar; so whats the problem with the lternate cd
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, so what is it that I should do?
<gartral1> well, pastebin your fdi.dontuse, please, ill make it usable :)
<PerryArmstrong> ankurwidguitar; so whats the problem with the *alternate cd
<Dayofswords> is KDE difficult to setup?
<vart> ubuntu616: and even with the alternate cds - if you have installed something that is not on the cd - it will try to access the inet to download updated packages
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Indicates X was still actually running somewhere.
<PerryArmstrong> genii; then how??
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Gimme a minute, re-checking your config file
<SmileDay> Question! how to remove the lnstalled package with of *.bin?
<Chr|s> Dayofswords: no its not hard to setup
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, sure thing. one sec
<ubuntu616> support ubuntu
<Dayofswords> ok coool
<Speedy_the_king> i need help setting the wolf bot, please someone help me
<gartral1> Speedy_the_king: whats the wolf bot?
<Speedy_the_king> i am new to this sevrver
<Speedy_the_king> server*
<Speedy_the_king> its a game bot
<genii> PerryArmstrong: I can't find any error with the xorg.conf file. Try a complete restart, return here again please
<Speedy_the_king> or known as Mafia
<quba_> can someone help me with installing emerald theme manager i have a slight problem
<Dayofswords> this sint a game channel, its for an operating system
<Doc-Saintly> Hi all, I just used my ubuntu startup disk to backup and restore an image (using partimage). Once I restored it, the system won't fully boot. it just sits at a black screen with a blinking _. The partition is set to boot and all files (i believe) arepresent on it. any ideas?
<gartral1> Speedy_the_king: take it to the channel relevent to the game...
<PerryArmstrong> genii; what i did just now was a complete restart
<Speedy_the_king> i dont know where that might be in this server
<gartral1> Speedy_the_king: pm me..
<jumbers> Speedy_the_king: If it's a game, it's probably on GameSurge
<GateWarsTrek> Speedy_the_king: look for somthing like #<game name>
<genii> PerryArmstrong: OK. Give me a minute to consider next tactic.
<PerryArmstrong> genii; ok
<quba_> can someone help me with installing emerald theme manager i have a slight problem when i import the theme and try to turn i ton it does't change
<gartral1> quba_: reload compiz... the compiz fuzion icon is a nice applet
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, http://pastebin.com/d761d5fc7
<komandan> halooooo
<yash> quba_: emerald --replace
<ninotsmindelivar> that was the 20-libgphoto.......fdi
 * plus91 Arrivo...
<ninotsmindelivar> I don't have the .dontuse anymore, just the original
<ubuntu616> try compiz
<ubuntu616> we don't need to install emeral
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: is that e280 a v1 or v2?
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: dont go by cover go by firmware under settings>info, if it starts wit a 1, its v1, if anything else, its a v2
<komandan> heloo
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, strangely, the working e280 is v2, i know this due to the disappointment of researching it back when i got it and realized I couldn't rockbox it (yet)
<ninotsmindelivar> fw is 3.xxxxxxx
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, are there different hw revs for the fuze?
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: ahh, i have an RBed e250, but thats ot here, so ill remove just the bits corrisponding to your sansas
<koshari> ubuntu616 emerald is just a window decorator and its down to personal choice if you like it
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, so removing the info will get it to work? is this a total nonsensical bug or is there logic to why this is the solution? just curious
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: the nonsense behind it is: whoever set up gphoto2 last, set a TON of mp3 players as cameras... not PMPs...
<genii> PerryArmstrong: Please pastebin result of command: grep Modeline /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ninotsmindelivar> interesting... so the e2xx series work fine, they're prob in there as pmps... but the fuze (and I've heard, the clip as well) are there as cams?
<quba_> how do i reload compiz
<gartral1> ninotsmindelivar: yes, but not in this file, the reason this works is cause when gphoto cant find a device, the kernel then looks, and sees it as what it is, and not trying to assume its a frigging camera
<quba_> how do I reload compiz ??
<koshari> quba_ compiz or the window manager?
<Severity1> true true
<PerryArmstrong> genii; no output
<hmw> quba_ compiz --reload
<hmw> quba_ oops... --reload is not an valid option, but it reloaded here anyways
<koshari> hmw i think its --replace
<quba_> koshari_ look i innstalled the emeranld theme manager and i just cant change the theme
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral1, so this usb 1.1 issue is a known part of the jaunty Sansa woes?
<hmw> guess its --replace, quba_
<hmw> thx koshari
<MHz128> I would like to print a PDF document on both sides of each sheet of paper, how do  I do this?
<koshari> quba have you opened the theme manager for emerald?
<Severity1> hplip?
<genii> PerryArmstrong: OK. What video card ? Command:  lspci -nn | grep VGA                       result
<koshari> MHz128 print odd pages, then turn the stack over and print even pages
<hmw> koshari quba_ I like to use "fusion-icon" for managing the stuff.
<PerryArmstrong> genii; 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2772] (rev 02)
<Severity1> Perry issue glxinfo
<MHz128> koshari, oh, awesome. Can I print the PDF using 2 pages per sheet of paper? side by side, scaled down somehow?
<koshari> quba sys > pref > emerald theme manager
<Severity1> then paste the first 10 lines here
<koshari> MHz128 ebasts me? check your settings
<fantomas> hi all. Are there repositories with latest kernels for Ubuntu?
<genii> Severity1: You may need to use his full nick, I'm not sure he realises your comments are directed to him
<saivin> Hi all, I have problem with wireless. Its not taking IP from DHCP, it is showing some 10.42.43.1.  What to do?
<ninotsmindelivar> oh boy, i hope gartral1 comes back... I was as close as I'd ever been on this sansa issue
<hmw> i am having troubles with my MD9385 scanner, which is listed as supported by gt680xfw.usb. Picture is not of best possible quality (noise) and colors are wrong (turquise is shifted to green, reds look ok) - Please give me a hint on how to troubleshoot this
<zzznn> 大家好
<saivin> anybody using wireless on dell vostro series or intel 3945...?
<zzznn> 怎么加入UBUNTU中文频道
<saivin> I have problem with wireless on vostro 1400. Its not taking IP from DHCP, it is showing some 10.42.43.1.
<shadeslayer> saivin: intel 4965 here
<shadeslayer> saivin: in ipv4 settings is the mode set to DHCP ?
<fantomas> I've built 2.6.29 kernel, but it fails on install - postinst phase. How to know why it fails?
<saivin> shadeslayer: is it working fine?  i did sudo dhclient  wlan0, but it is taking ip in 10.series
<saivin> shadeslayer: how to check that?
<shadeslayer> saivin: in the networking applet in wifi tab
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<hmw> saivin: with certain wlan adaptors, NetworkManager does not work really. Replacing NM with "Wicd" often helps.
<shadeslayer> !hi | FuriousGeorge
<ubottu> FuriousGeorge: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shadeslayer> hmw: yeah im having problems setting up a adhoc network
<FuriousGeorge> setting up some lvm, and im wondering if there is a *buntu equivalent to /usr/portage/distfiles where apt-get fetches packages and saves them before unpacking
<hmw> shadeslayer: this could be a different problem, though. I never managed to get an adhoc net running. :(
<saivin> In NM, Under IPv4, Method its Automatic(DHCP)
<genii> PerryArmstrong: My local time is about 3:45AM ... so will soon depart with /away. I will be returning in approximately 10 hours for a stretch about 4 hours. If your issue is till unresolved please feel free to contact me then.
<saivin> hmw: is wicd a package? i tried sudo apt-get install wicd, it says no package found
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: still here?
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, welcome back
<ninotsmindelivar> yeah!
<shadeslayer> saivin: i can see that package
<ninotsmindelivar> thought you'd quit
<shadeslayer> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<hmw> saivin: Installing wicd makes re-enabling NM difficult. Better look for a decent tutorial for "wicd ubuntu"
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: yea, AT&T dropped me twice in a row tonight
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, I took the snipped you worked on there thinking that was it, obviously it didn't do much for me
<c0mp133713313371> I have DVD+Rs that I'd like to burn with a booktype of DVD-ROM.  I've read about dvd+r-tools, but I'm a little unclear as to how this interfaces with Brasero.  Will it simply burn the disk once, then reset the booktype to default?  Or do I need to burn with a command line tool?
<ninotsmindelivar> I take it you weren't finished
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: i hadnt properly uploaded it cause inet went down, sorry
<saivin> ok i can see wicd in synaptic.
<saivin> but can't something b done at command line. the network is there but it has taken some strange ip, not from DHCP
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, no worries
<ninotsmindelivar> I'm not goint anywhere :)
<ninotsmindelivar> I'm really looking forward to being able to figure out what the issue here is
<shadeslayer> saivin: you could manually add the address
<gartral> hmmmm firefox is erroing with Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 1459529 bytes) in /home/pastebin/lib/geshi/geshi.php on line 2355 when i was uploading ninotsmindelivar's fix...
<hmw> saivin: those 10.... IPs are taken, when the DHCP server has not been reached.
<saivin> shadeslayer: pls help me with that
<saivin> i mean manual way
<saivin> guess it would be temporary...
<shadeslayer> saivin: how can i,i dont know a thing about this.hmw might know
<hmw> shadeslayer: manually adding the address wont solve the problem. His NM doesnt want to work with the wifi controlller.
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, if there's one thing to rely on with FF, it's that it works best when you're screwing around and it's only when you REALLY need to get something don that some error like that happens
<shadeslayer> hmw: what about through iwconfig and ifconfig
<hmw> shadeslayer: i never made it work by manually doing stuff. Same goes for HSDPA modems. There must be some hidden magic somewhere.
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: ive noticed.... hold on, ill frigging do  it throgh pastebinit
<trece8> hi... installed ubuntu, works everything ok with generic kernel
<trece8> i install the RT kernel and can't display the graphics well
<MHz128> Can anyone recommend a GTK theme that is smaller in scale, suitable for netbooks etc
<hmw> saivin: the first google entry... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Wicd
<ycp> it's easy to install ubuntu
<trece8> it says "unsuitable screen" or something! (sorry, i don't remember exactly)
<zzznn> UBUNTU下有杀毒软件吗？
<saivin> ok will try that link.  i tried with 'wireless on ubuntu' didnot find much info, i mean related to my problem.
<trece8> it's a 22 inch widescreen screen (1680x1050), nvidia geforce6200, and linux-rt
<hmw> MHz128: not exactly "small", but you can reduce window title bar by setting the font smaller. I like the C2 theme, because it looks well also with smaller size.
<ycp> yes,you can find it by google
<MHz128> hmw, do u have a link for the C2 theme?
<shadeslayer> !cn | zzznn
<ubottu> zzznn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hmw> saivin: for some reason, Fedora does like all my Wifi cards _with_ NM. Strange.
<MHz128> hmw, im trying to reduce the size of the gtk widgets like buttons, scroll bars, etc etc
<hmw> MHz128: no. *g* i'll google it for you
<ycp> where are you?usa?
<trece8> do somebody know how to install properly the nvidia driver in linux-rt in ubuntu 9.04?
<shadeslayer> ycp: we are wherever we want to be ;)
<saivin> hmw: that link is in german. i cant see how to change languange.. :(
<vart> why is nautilus showing in Places one of not-mounted patitions? And how do I get rid of it?
<trece8> I know that in 8.04 it worked with nvidia-glx-new-envy
<trece8> but it doesn't seem to work now
<hmw> MHz128: start reducing the font sizes, Desktop, right click, Change Desktop Background, Fonts. Main font to change for you: WIndow Title, Application, Document... hmm... play around
<shadeslayer> trece8: go to system > admin >restricted drivers
<hmw> saivin: oops... sorry... stand by
<MHz128> hmw, cool
<ycp> ye,we are in the earth
<trece8> shadeslayer, i did it in the generic kernel, i tried before
<trece8> activating the restricted driver doesn't work
<shadeslayer> trece8: its nvidia-glx-180 in jaunty
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar:  http://pastebin.com/f577a0526  <-- if our problems are as related asa i think they are, this should fix it
<trece8> shade, i know, it should be, but it doesn't work... :S
<shadeslayer> trece8: hmm,how very strange
<trece8> anyway, i will re-do it if i forgot something... but it doesn't seem to work
<trece8> in the generic kernel it works, in the rt kernel it doesn't
<shadeslayer> rt kernel??
<trece8> realtime kernel
<trece8> linux-rt
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, giving this a shot right now...
<Darkflare5> Hi guys, why when i open gparted does it get stuck scanning for devices?
<shadeslayer> trece8: well i dont think rt kernels are supported here :)
<trece8> it's for making audio in realtime
<trece8> it's in ubuntu repositories, shade
<shadeslayer> Darkflare5: running it as root?
<trece8> you can install it too: apt-get install linux-rt
<kernelsyncpanic> is there any alternative for application like this? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30223
<trece8> but i assume it be useful almost only if you work with live audio
<shadeslayer> trece8: no thanks
<gartral> !info linux-rt
<ubottu> linux-rt (source: linux-meta-rt): Complete rt Linux kernel. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.28.3.1 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<hmw> MHz128: C2 theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/c2?content=21987
<Darkflare5> shadeslayer yup, looks like it could be my "floppy" drive
<MHz128> hmw, cool thanks
<trece8> you know for sure that nvidia-glx-new-envy is exactly the 180 driver?
<hmw> saivin: this looks better: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php - i hope it will work *G*
<shadeslayer> trece8: in the generic kernel its nvidia-glx-180
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, I don't need to reboot or anything do I?
<trece8> shade, i mean if it's the same software
<trece8> the same code
<shadeslayer> trece8: no idea
<shadeslayer> Darkflare5: hehe
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: restart hal, /etc/init.d/hal restart
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: no root priv required
<saivin> hmw: thanks will go thru it.
<Darkflare5> yea i think that did it shadeslayer, took the floppy outta the fstab umount and then mount and boosh working, thanks for your help
<hmw> My scanner (listed as supported) gives noisy images and wrong colors. What can I do?
<trece8> edit the colors
<saivin> hmw: meanwhile googling with 'wireless not taking ip from dhcp'.  seems i'm not alone... :)
<trece8> the noise, i don't know, but the colors can be fixed by software
<hmw> trece8: you sure, this is a good solution? *g*
<trece8> for example, print a color test page
<hmw> trece8: i want full quality without booting windows
<trece8> then, scan it and then touch the color controls in gimp to make it look exactly the same
<trece8> save it as a script and that's that
<Guest82277> hi, 9.04 switches on every boot back to gtk-window-decorator, even though i put up emerald in the startup programs! how can i fix this?
<trece8> i don't know about the noise, anyway
<hmw> trece8: thats not a real solution, because you always loose quality, when shifting colors. I want the error to go away in the first place. And it's slow, too.
<gartral> hmw: what scanner is it?
<vart> saivin: I yesterday had problems with DHCP sitting on 10.0.0.138,... with my home router on 192.168.x.x have no problems
<hmw> gartral: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05d8:4002 Ultima Electronics Corp. Artec Ultima 2000 (GT6801 based)/Lifetec LT9385/ScanMagic 1200 UB Plus Scanner
<trece8> no, hmw, i think you don't lose quality
<hmw> trece8: i know, that one does.
<trece8> anyway, are you sure it's not just swapping two color channels?
<trece8> like green exchanged for red? Exchanging that won't lose quality
<ninotsmindelivar> gartral, just to be sure i'm going to restart
<ninotsmindelivar> i'll be right back
<hmw> trece8: that might be. In this case one could simply re-swap and NOT have quality reduction. But I doubt it.
<vart> why is nautilus showing in Places one of not-mounted patitions? And how do I get rid of it? could not find any relevant info
<gartral> ninotsmindelivar: you shouldnt have too
<trece8> anyway, the point is the noise
<hmw> trece8: in fact, turqouise gets blue
<hmw> trece8: red looks ok
<trece8> hmw, you are chatting with a colorblind (me), so... i can't help with that much
<trece8> anyway, is it more noisy?
<blumm> any ideas, why emerald is replaced by gtk-window-decorator on every reboot?
<trece8> (scanning a blank page in windows vs ubuntu)
<hmw> trece8: the noise is so strong, that I cant use it for work
<trece8> which is the scanner model?
<hmw> trece8: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05d8:4002 Ultima Electronics Corp. Artec Ultima 2000 (GT6801 based)/Lifetec LT9385/ScanMagic 1200 UB Plus Scanner
<gartral> trece8: it IS on a usb 2.0 port, NOT on a hub, right?
<MHz128> Anyone play fun multi player games in buntu?
<trece8> gartral? :S
<trece8> not me
<hmw> gartral trece8: it happens when plugged in to the notebook directly as it happens when i go through the hub
<trece8> hmw, if it's noise, it shouldn't matter where you plug it
<shadeslayer> MHz128: not really,until i have crysis for ubuntu,no games for me ;)
<gartral> nexuiz MHz128
<gartral> !nexuiz| MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<trece8> mhz128, i play mahjongg solitaire :P
<MHz128> cool cool
<hmw> trece8: my windows wont work with the hub often. Linux always works, even if i plug everything, I have, to that hub.
<MHz128> shadeslayer, i hear ya.... is crysis multiplayer too?
<gartral> hmw:  it IS on a usb 2.0 port, NOT on a hub, right?
<trece8> hmw... i don't have much knowledge, sorry
<hmw> gartral trece8: it happens when plugged in to the notebook directly as it happens when i go through the hub
<hmw> gartral: so YES.
<hmw> gartral: yes, usb 2.0 directly connected, no hub
<trece8> the noise has a pattern or it is just white noise? Does it get more noise with more resolution?
<gartral> hmw: hmm.. try scanning through gimp, with file>Acquire
<trece8> (plus, try to do that with only the scanner connected to the usb, no other devices plugged in any usb port)
<hmw> gartral: will try
<sunver> where ubuntu french ????????????????????????????????????
<gartral> !ubuntu-fr
<trece8> hmw... do the noise get "bigger" with more resolution or is just the same no matter the resolution?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<gartral> !french | sunver
<ubottu> sunver: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hmw> trece8: i am not certain. I think, its not getting "bigger", looks like a timing problem to me.
<trece8> does it have a pattern? (lines)
<hmw> gartral: i have no "aquire" in the file menu of Gimp
<gartral> hmw: photobin a few of the tests... please
<hmw> gartral: i'll do happily, but first i want to get Gimp to scan something *g*
<gartral> hmw, one sec, im not able to remember where it is with out opening gimp
<iamskillz> hi, im trying to partition my HDD using the ubuntu 9 live CD, but im not sure what options i need to choose in order to do this anyone know what needs to be typed/selected?
<trece8> hmw... in the end i'm thinking that the windows driver probably scans with more resolution and averages the points, plus corrects the color
<muammal> helloooo
<muammal> ada yang indo gakkkk
<trece8> iamskillz, you just want to partition or you want to install too?
<muammal> indonesia people
<muammal> sepeak indonesia pleaseeee
<gartral> hmw: its file>create>xsane>  sorry
<hmw> trece8 gartral: stand by, until I show you some scans. Will add windows scans, too.
<iamskillz> trece8 i want to install too
<muammal> haloooo
<trece8> do you have another partition you don't want to delete?
<iamskillz> i have ubuntu 9 installed, i want to partition and install XP so dual boot#
<muammal> ada yang indonesai gakkkkkk
<gartral> !indian| muammal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indian
<gartral> >.>
<trece8> gartral, he is from indonesia
<trece8> not india
<Ziw> Hey ppl where can i locate the irssi config, its not in my home directory /.irssi, just empty
<muammal> indonesia people
<grawity> Ziw: It _should_ be in ~/.irssi/config
<muammal> yes indonesiaaaa
<gartral> !indonesial muammal
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> !in | muammal
<ubottu> muammal: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<muammal> i don't know room for indonesia
<grawity> Hmmmm
<shadeslayer> grawity: hehe
<trece8> iamskillz... i don't understand you much
<shadeslayer> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<grawity> Wrong factoid, I guess?
<Ziw> grawity: ye but it's empty. hm
<trece8> you HAVE ubuntu installed
<muammal> indonesia
<muammal> not india
<hmw> gartral: Gimp calls xsane, which stops with an error message. Calling xsane directly works. I am now making some test scans.
<trece8> or you have XP installed and you want to install ubuntu NOW?
<grawity> Ziw: Is irssi running? If yes, try /save
<shadeslayer> !id | muammal
<ubottu> muammal: please see above
<iamskillz> trace8: YES
<Bruners> hi have screwed my ati driver and an no longer boot into X, when i do the screen scrambles and the computer locks down. How can i unistall the ati driver from console ?
<Ziw> grawity: ye running it right now, ok ill try
<trece8> try sudo apt-get remove ati
<trece8> or ati*
<trece8> or something ati :P
<Ziw> grawity: yup, worked. thanks
<grawity> Ziw: The /save command should write the current config to file, and show the full path in status window.
<muammal> sory my english is baddd
<trece8> muammal, there is no ubuntu room for indonesia
<shadeslayer> Bruners: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg configures vesa drivers ;)
<shadeslayer> trece8: there is
<Ziw> grawity: sometimes it's so easy, ty
<shadeslayer> !id | muammal
<shadeslayer> muammal: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<trece8> shade, btw... perhaps doing the same for the rt kernel would work
<shadeslayer> trece8: you could try
<muammal> okk tthankssss
<trece8> will do
<muammal> sori alll
<trece8> no problem muammal
<iceD> I use 8.04 and have one problem, the ubuntu is crashed!
<shadeslayer> DDR4: whats your bus speed ;)
<shadeslayer> iceD: what??
<shadeslayer> iceD: can you get a terminal??
<iceD> yes
<trece8> so it is not crashed
<shadeslayer> iceD: then its not crashed,you just lost X
<trece8> iced, what have you installed the last time the X was working
 * trece8 the X is the graphical interface
<shadeslayer> !x | iceD
<ubottu> iceD: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
 * shadeslayer cleans his desktop
<iceD> okay, i'm go.
 * trece8 plays his guitar
<Arv3n> Hi.
<trece8> will reboot to see if it works
<trece8> but... i miss nvidia-xconfig :P
<shadeslayer> Arv3n:
<shadeslayer> hi
<Unknown0BC> Hello, how do I set xchat 2.8.6 so that people can not get ctcp version information from me ?
<daglees> Hello, I installed Apache on Ubuntu 8.10 and it runs terribily slow
<Arv3n> I was just wondering, I downloaded the 4.2G Ubuntu DVD ISO, and am now booted from the Live portion of it. It doesn't seem to include any extra software, so what DOES it include?
<Bruners> shadeslayer: didnt do any good :( still scrambles the screen
<daglees> Anyone has info/link local development server performance tunning? I don't care if it'll leave it unsecure
<shadeslayer> Arv3n: it includes extra libraries for extra functions ;)
<ikonia> daglees: how did you install apache, and what are you doing to suggest it's running slow ?
<shadeslayer> Bruners: you did disable framebuffer right?
<Arv3n> shadeslayer: it's a 4.2gb dvd.
<Unknown0BC> Can i set it so that ctcp replies to people are disabled in xchat 2.8.6 ?
<Arv3n> its' gotta include for than libs.
<Arv3n> *more than
<shadeslayer> Arv3n: containing about 3 GB of libs and some other tools and other language installers
<Arv3n> why libs?
<daglees> ikonia, sorry I wasn't very specific. I installed the LAMPP package. It runs very slow when I browse a Drupal site, backed by a 1.4GB database
<Arv3n> why not apps?
<daglees> ikonia, but the problem is certainly not Drupal
<archman> Can I erase "gnome-dbg"? I want to remove epiphany web browser, and it needs gnome-dbg. Is it safe to remove it?
<shadeslayer> Arv3n: for the devels who like to program
<Bruners> shadeslayer: that means using the kernel framebuffer? the first option i used no
<Arv3n> lol, wow.
<Arv3n> i should've just downloaded the cd. :|
<ikonia> daglees: what debugging have you done so far ?
<trece8> didn't work, shadeslayer
<trece8> reinstalled the 180 driver...
<Brando753> guys im trying to install Elisa From add/remove programs, and i keep getting this error, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Arv3n> they should've just put more apps on there.
<Brando753> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<shadeslayer> Bruners: yes
<Arv3n> Brando753, run sudo dpkg --configure -a in a terminal
<daglees> ikonia, I disabled all logging and modules that contact external servers on Drupal. The same setup on Vista runs very fast
<trece8> brand753, then read and do what you are told
<ikonia> daglees: forget vista - this is a different ball game, you need to know where your current problem is
<shadeslayer> arrgh my drivers are all messed up to :P ,nvidia drivers are pathetic specially the 180 ones
<trece8> oh, sorry, perhaps you didn't know what was "manually run"
 * shadeslayer goes back to 173
<ikonia> daglees: put a index.html in your document root - that is basiclly just a static html page that is hello world - and test apahce on it's own
<gartral> shadeslayer: whats wrong with the 180's?
<iceD> my firefox browser not open, human theme is not work, what I gonna do?
<trece8> gartral... for example, doesn't work with linux-rt
<trece8> unlike the ole' nvidia-glx-new-envy :S
<shadeslayer> gartral: my irssi gets all scrambled up
<shadeslayer> gartral: ill show you
<Brando753> has anyone else been getting Partial updates every time they log in?
<daglees> ikonia, it's still kinda slow
<trece8> iced... do you speak spanish?
<hmw> trece8 gartral: The scanner makes different noises under windows! 50% done...
<gartral> irssi runs ok for me.. shadeslayer
<trece8> different noises??
<trece8> :S
<shadeslayer> gartral: http://imagebin.org/47534
<joot> Brando753, I did a couple of times then it is ok now
<ikonia> daglees: so you've just got a flat html file with hello world  - and it's slow
<hmw> trece8: the motor is used in another way. Sounds smoother under Win
<trece8> hmw... i think it is scanning slower
<hmw> trece8: does the CPU control the servo directly??
<Bruners> shadeslayer: tried both options now, still the same
<daglees> ikonia, yes, specially over the network
<trece8> LOL@your question... i don't know that much
<iceD> trece8: try
<ikonia> daglees: that was going to be the next question, how are you accessing this server
<shadeslayer> trece8 Bruners do you have the same problem as this http://imagebin.org/47534
<Bruners> shadeslayer: i do get to see the ubuntu logo then it crashes
<hmw> trece8: and its much faster now... gah
<trece8> iced... man... WHAT did you install or change the configuration the last time before it crashed?
<Brando753> has anyone else been getting Partial updates every time they log in?
<shadeslayer> Bruners: did you try to fix from the recovery console?
<trece8> iceD, I meant: I talk spanish... it's my first language, that's what i meant
<shadeslayer> gartral: see what i mean ??
<shadeslayer> Bruners: *try to fix X from
<iceD> i'm speak portuguese; :s
<Bruners> shadeslayer: im in recovery console
<archman> ikonia, when I last upgraded ubuntu a few days back, it added a tons of new crap on my system that i don't want (example: rhythmbox, epiphany...). How can I avoid it the next time? Some other upgrade form?
<trece8> sorry, i don't understand portuguese
<pawan1234> hi
<trece8> anyway... WHAT HAVE YOU INSTALLED THE LAST TIME THAT THE PC WORKED RIGHT?
<shadeslayer> Bruners: then try the fix X config
<Unknown0BC> Is it not possible to disable ctcp replies in xchat 2.8.6 ?
<ikonia> archman: I suspect you just had a package with big dependencies on your box
<ikonia> trece8: drop the caps please
<shadeslayer> !shout | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<trece8> sorry, ikonia, but it was the third time
<iceD> spanish? write in spanish . . .
<trece8> it was in caps for a reason
<hmw> ikonia: in this case the persion could NOT read, shouting was intended...
<trece8> qué instalaste la última vez que anduvo bien la PC?
<archman> ikonia, also, do you know if i can erase gnome-dbg, cause epiphany is dependent on it, and i don't want it!
<ikonia> hmw: that does make it ok
<ikonia> archman: if it depends on it - you can't remove it, it's not a big package though, what's the problem with keeping it ?
<shadeslayer> gartral: ping ping :P
<iceD> última vez foi antes do ultimo update
<trece8> iced, la sala de portugal es #ubuntu-pt
<Bruners> shadeslayer: which also means i cant see that image :P
<gartral> shadeslayer: internet being wonkey tonight, hold on
<trece8> tienes un monitor widescreen, iced?
<Bruners> shadeslayer: the xorg.conf is reset
<shadeslayer> Bruners: ok try starting now
<dragonminded> Can anyone advise me on how to fix incredibly slow internet on jaunty?
<iceD> trace8: no
<Bruners> shadeslayer: i just did and its the same
<shadeslayer> dragonminded: get a faster connection
<dragonminded> haa haa
<hmw> dragonminded: i cant, but you might want to look into DNS and IPv6 problems
<dragonminded> ever since upgrading to 9.04, speed is garbage
<trece8> iced, reseteaste la PC y fuiste a "recovery mode"? (si no lo hiciste, hacelo y luego tocá la opción xfix o algo así)
<dragonminded> for example, im getting 2-3 second pings between this box and my other while downloading a file at 100kbps
<shadeslayer> Bruners: hmm since you cant open any links......
<dragonminded> but when not downloading, 0.1ms pings
<gartral> shadeslayer: thats a printout of your desktop, scanned back in?
 * trece8 writes down "speed is garbage" as a catchphrase
<Bruners> shadeslayer: can open links in links but no images
<ikonia> trece8: iceD english only please -
<archman> ikonia, hmm...no problems, but epiphany occupies about 20mbs for nothing...
<shadeslayer> gartral: haha no thats a screenshot :P
<trece8> ikonia, iced is from portugal, i'm trying to help him
<archman> ikonia, so no other ways to upgrade?
<trece8> i speak spanish, he reads and answers in portuguese... it's all for the sake of helping
<shadeslayer> !X | Bruners
<ubottu> Bruners: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<iceD> instalei o ubuntu 8.04 agora, nvidia 6200 por envyng-gtk
<dragonminded> i looked into ipv6 problems...theres apparently no way to disable in 9.04 that ive found
<shadeslayer> Bruners: nvidia drivers btw??
<trece8> iced.... tengo el mismo problema casi!
<Bruners> shadeslayer: ati
<trece8> iced, estás usando linux-rt?
<iceD> rt?
<trece8> no? bien, yo tengo ese problema con el kernel realtime (linux-rt)
<trece8> tengo la misma placa gráfica
<ikonia> trece8: please take it to the portugal chanel
<iceD> si
<shadeslayer> !ati | Bruners
<ubottu> Bruners: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> trece8: this channel is english only
<trece8> ikonia, i don't talk portuguese
<trece8> i don't even understand portuguese fluently
<ikonia> trece8: ok - then inform him of the correct channel
<trece8> i had
<iceD> okay
<iceD> thanks
<shadeslayer> ikonia: are the atu drivers giving problems in jaunty??
<shadeslayer> *ati
<ikonia> shadeslayer: thats a wide question, depends on a lot of things
<trece8> iced... try what i told you
<trece8> start in recovery mode and try to fix the X
<Bruners> shadeslayer: how do you open a new window in screen ?
<trece8> it's one of the options there
<Goldiadkin> Hi, somebody knows any reason why a couple of aplications won't open when I click them in the menu? they only open through terminal.
<shadeslayer> new window??
<pawan1234> hi
<pawan1234> what is the latest version of vuze
<shadeslayer> pawan1234: apt-cache search vuze to get the details
<hmw> trece8 gartral: For some reason, I cant see the noise in the big images (seems to be xsane's preview) but there is still something wrong. It's slow, sounds different and colors: http://harald.ist.org/home/zeugs/scantest
<shadeslayer> !info vuze | pawan1234
<ubottu> pawan1234: vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1.0-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<LordMetroid> Anyone else have problem running Quake Wars, I get about 0.1fps(1 frame per 10 seconds) using a new ATI Radeon 4850 graphics card...?
<sergi> games 64 bits, 9.04 please?
<Goldiadkin> pawan1234: I believe the last version is 4.2
<pawan1234> yes
<pawan1234> but i have 3.1.1.0
<pawan1234> how to install
<blumm> any ideas, why emerald is replaced by gtk-window-decorator on every reboot?
<shadeslayer> pawan1234: you might have to compile or download a .deb
<ghoti> LordMetroid: a 4850? That's new? I retired my 9700 a couple years ago..
<pawan1234> u have the link
<gartral> hmw... which set is which here?
<shadeslayer> pawan1234: on their site
<LordMetroid> 4850 was released 6 month ago
<pawan1234> its in tar.bz2 format
<DaveCo> can anyone suggest a good music manager/player, that handles podcasts and web streams, other than amarok and rhythmbox?
<hmw> gartral: it starts with the ubuntu scans, the better looking ones are from windows
<solorvox> genii, good news, the backport modules seems to have solved my lockups... at least with the wireless.  Ran for 1 hour using youtube, wine playing guild wars on a NTFS partition, while listening to mp3s. :)  Thanks for the tip, seems there is indeed a regression bug
<blumm> DaveCo: Listen
<ghoti> LordMetroid: Hmm; they must be recycling model numbers then I guess
<Bruners> shadeslayer: C-a C-c was what i was looking for :)
<DaveCo> blumm: thanks
<cllaudyu> hello
<shadeslayer> Bruners: :)
<LordMetroid> I run fglrxinfo and and it says for, OpenGL renderer string: software Rasterizer
<cllaudyu> how can i check if i installed nvidia corectly?
<Goldiadkin> Hi, somebody knows any reason why a couple of aplications won't open when I click them in the menu? they only open through terminal.
<shadeslayer> cllaudyu: system > administration > restricted drivers
<shadeslayer> Bruners: also try fglrx
<Gnea> cllaudyu: login to GDM and see if the desktop effects work well
<shadeslayer> !fglrx | Bruners
<ubottu> Bruners: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trece8> it seems to me that nvidia is THE problem
<cllaudyu> shadeslayer i installed nvidia 96.43.11 from the site and in restricted it says it's not active
<nmvicky> how do i configure znc
<hmw> trece8 gartral: what also bugs me is the difference with the 5 cent coin. Compare 300dpi pics and explain the alias effect... i dont understand, how it can go so wrong
<Gnea> trece8: actually, it's the solution, as it works better than most other 3d cards
<shadeslayer> cllaudyu: legacy drivers?? why??
<trece8> hmw... link?
<hmw> http://harald.ist.org/home/zeugs/scantest
<popey> danopia: banshee
<trece8> gnea... i can't make my nvidia card work with my widescreen screen and linux-rt
<cllaudyu> shadeslayer that one freezed my screen
<gartral> hmw: the reason im asking is because.. i dont see any distortion...
<cllaudyu> shadeslayer i see this one works better
<Gnea> trece8: maybe you're trying too hard. does it work with non-realtime linux?
<popupo> how to reset binding Fn+Z for Ubuntu 8.04?
<shadeslayer> cllaudyu: what about the 173 or 177 one
<hmw> gartral: the 3 last pics have the right color, it is ought to be green, not blue. Look at the artifacts with the 5cent coin, they are quite obvious
<trece8> gnea, i need realtime linux
<trece8> that's the whole point
<Gnea> trece8: that's not what I asked.
<trece8> yes, with generic works
<trece8> generic kernel
<trece8> not with linux-rt
<Gnea> that's all you had to say :)
<trece8> !GRE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GRE
<trece8> what is GRE?
<Gnea> depends what you're referring to
<trece8> the portuguese guy gets "Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*. "when he tries to start firefox :S
<hmw> gartral: if you look closely, you can see a change of the blue in the x-axis on the ubuntu scans (in that green diagram)
<trece8> he upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04
<cllaudyu> shadeslayer i still get a screen freezing after 10 or 20 minutes...
<gartral> hmw: those "artifacts" look like there on BOTH sets.. and, to me, look more like actual finger prints, or smears
<cllaudyu> shadeslayer i dont know why???
<trece8> hmw, i have to say this:
<hmw> gartral: youre using an LCD, right?
<trece8> I don't know about the colors
<shadeslayer> cllaudyu: hmm no idea,im off to lunch anyway
<trece8> but the "noise" you see is not actually noise
<Gnea> trece8: no idea. what's the max res your monitor goes to and how far will the linux-rt take it?
<trece8> it's not-lossy-compression
<cllaudyu> shadeslayer bye
<Gnea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trece8> if you compress as a low quality jpg the upperside of the image, it will be just as the "windows" scan
<gartral> hmw: nvidia XFX 6200 AGP card, running DVI link, 180 drivers
<hmw> trece8: as stated, the noise seems only to be in the preview window, not in the actual jpegs. This problem is "solved" therefore
<trece8> gnea, 1680x1050
<trece8> hmw, it's not noise!
<trece8> the windows driver blurs the image!
<Gnea> trece8: what's the max res the linux-rt will allow?
<hmw> gartral: if youre not using a CRT but a LCD, you might not see the colors correctly
<trece8> so you don't see it
<trece8> gnea, linux-rt won't work with the nvidia 180 driver
<trece8> that's the problem
<gartral> yea, i omitted mt LCD because i hit enter, not shift for nam
<Gnea> trece8: again, what's the max res that linux-rt will *allow*, regardless of which driver it's using?
<trece8> 1024x768
<Gnea> o.O
<Gnea> and you're on 9.04?
<hmw> gartral trece8: i talked to a friend meanwhile. I think, the problem is likely not to be solved at all, because it does work basically.
<trece8> hey, do you know about the GRE? (i'm trying to help the portuguese guy "show this message: Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*.")
<trece8> gnea, i am
<trece8> i had problems to do the same thing in 8.04
<trece8> but it worked using nvidia-glx-new-envy
<Gnea> trece8: try googling the GRE problem
<Gnea> hrm
<mib_87pcnqr5> Hello, I recently installed UNR on my netbook, it worked fine, but after a reboot, the wireless lists no networks anymore and does not connect?
<amaurea> I'm having a problem with gnome therminal in ubuntu 8.10: sometimes (but not always), the window fails to update when I scroll. Clicking the window causes it to update, though. I see it most often in a window where I use screen, but also occationally elsewhere. Is this a known bug?
<RaverWild> guys im curious - people running laptops on jaunty - please tell me does pressing FN+arrows and holding (volume/brightness control) the autorepeat is slow? with me it is very slow. curious before i log the bug...
<trece8> hmw... i have a LCD
<trece8> the colors... i see difference, perhaps its luma channel or such.
<mib_87pcnqr5> RaverWild yes ot os s;pw
<mib_87pcnqr5> it is slow*
<Gnea> trece8: is there a specific error message from the kernel or Xorg when the nvidia driver is attempted to be engaged?
<trece8> I really believe the loss in color quality is very very very little
<trece8> gnea, oh yeah
<mib_87pcnqr5> Hello, I recently installed UNR on my netbook, it worked fine, but after a reboot, the wireless lists no networks anymore and does not connect manually?
<trece8> i tried to paste it... but it is before the login, so i can't paste it
<RaverWild> mib_87pcnqr5,  thanks. will see if someone else reported this and will probably report it
<trece8> where is the log? (Singed as black eyed peas)
<gartral> hmw: only suggestion i have, is a headache, and download the xsane source, make the changes you want yourself, and compile your own
<trece8> hmw... REALLY... it's not a problem. Try my solution
<RaverWild> mib_87pcnqr5, man i had same problem. will see the solution now. i solved it it is because the wifi driver
<trece8> don't break your head: Use gimp to even the colors
<hmw> gartral: yeah *g* if I would be that good, I am not yet expirienced with programming under linux
<trece8> the "distortion" is not really a distortion but a not-compressed image
<mattgyver> long story short, i need to disable my internal wifi adapter temporarily to tether my mobile phones internet connection on a usb dongle, does anyone know how i can do that in 9.04?
<mib_87pcnqr5> RaverWild What? I just did a vanilla install and it did this, how did you fix it?
<cperrin88> Hey, since I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 I can't mute my sound ,just turn the volume down, and  even if I do that my subwoofer won't be muted. Also I have more cracking
<trece8> you see... the linux image has more detail than the windows one... so it can't be a distortion!
<RaverWild> mib_87pcnqr5, what laptop you have?
<Gnea> trece8: the output of the dmesg command and /var/log/Xorg.0.log (please use the pastebin)
<mib_87pcnqr5> RaverWild Acer Aspire One
<blumm> any ideas, why emerald is replaced by gtk-window-decorator on every reboot?
<mib_87pcnqr5> RaverWild the FN left/right is easy to get round by tapping the arrows intead of holding them btw
<RaverWild> mib_87pcnqr5,  i am on aspire one aswell
<Gnea> trece8: that's a contradiction of terms - the more detail involved can often times lead to a finer-tuned degree of distortion! ;)
<RaverWild> mib_87pcnqr5,  hold on....
<Gnea> !pasetbin | trece8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasetbin
<Gnea> \...
<mib_87pcnqr5> RaverWild what drivers do I need then
<Gnea> !pastebin | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Bruners> shadeslayer: and we are live \o/
<hmw> trece8: the worst problem is the fluctuation in the color on the x-axis, which prevents me from using your solution
<Ziw> How can i check my syslog?
<Gnea> Ziw: look at the /var/log/syslog file
<mib_87pcnqr5> Erm help, ubuntu is starting to ignore when I press enter ect. in google and things like that?
<RaverWild> mib_87pcnqr5, read this and follow the instructions. this is how i fixed it. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-madwifi-now-supports-ar2425-in-madwifi-trunk-branch.html
<Ziw> Gnea: thanks
<mib_87pcnqr5> How can I make my ubuntu partition bigger inside ubuntu?
<trece8> hmw... fluctuation?
<trece8> or just a drift?
<trece8> you can compensate color drifts with gimp!
<gartral> mib_87pcnqr5: you cant
<adnc_> hello, is there an IPsec client for ubuntu, eventually one which works with nm-applett?
<hmw> trece8: yeah... the color changes slightly 2 times on the whole x-axis from more green to a little less green
<Goldiadkin> Hi, somebody knows any reason why a couple of aplications won't open when I click them in the menu? they only open through terminal.
<mattgyver> Goldiadkin, which apps?
<Gnea> trece8: it might help to install the pastebinit package to get the output to the site quicker
<joot> mib_87pcnqr5, What is ect supposed to do?
<gartral> hmw: you know, you get jagged edges on the windows one as well
<trece8> gnea... here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/162663/
<trece8> the dmesg is the upper part
<maodun> if i'm on intrepid, can i safely add the repos for later distros to my aptitude sources?
<trece8> gnea... i HOPE i don't have to use it much :P
<Gnea> trece8: just don't go overboard and you'll be fine ;)
<maodun> i want python2.6 and intrepid doesnt seem to have it
<cperrin88> maodun: better not, because these might have dependencies for apps or libs for the next version
<maodun> cperrin88: ah, thanks
<trece8> i just want to jam with my guitar through the internets with ubuntu :(
<Goldiadkin> Hardinfo, Tucan, a game or two...
<adnc_> does someone know if there is any progress in the intel graphics driver?
<hmw> gartral trece8: well, thanks for your time anyways
<trece8> hmw... one thing
<trece8> can you try to make it work through wine or VMWare?
<Gnea> trece8: hrm, what version kernel are you on?  cat /proc/version please
<Ziw> why does ubuntu work so well for me :(
<mattgyver> How can i suspend my internal wifi card, so that i can use an USB dongle?
<trece8> the latest rt, gnea
<hmw> trece8: wine doesnt work, and my current VirtualBox is OSE, so no USB. I expect it to work in the virtual box, which will be my next step.
<Gnea> trece8: clearly, you don't need the help.
<trece8> Linux version 2.6.28-3-rt (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #12-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Fri Apr 17 10:09:11 UTC 2009
<Gnea> oh
<trece8> i don't need?
<trece8> :S
<floating> adnc_: i would like to know that too:/
<trece8> i'm trying to help too :S
<Gnea> with that kernel, yes, you might
<wiehan> Is anyone here a expert in musicbrainz picard auto-tagging software, I ran into a problem - which I think might be ubuntu related, can't find a solution on the net (or in the windows forums, etc) please, I really need some help.. PM me please.
<cperrin88> Hey, since I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 I can't mute my sound ,just turn the volume down, and even if I do that my subwoofer won't be muted. I also have more cracking.
<trece8> cperrin...what soundcard do you have?
<trece8> onboard or something "better" than that?
<mib_87pcnqr5> how on earth do i open a termial from within file browser, it wont let me CD to somewhere
<trece8> mib, i don't think you can
<cperrin88> trece8: better is relative but it's not onboard, but it worked fine in 8.10
<trece8> cperrin... but what soundcard is it?
<cperrin88> CMI8738
<cperrin88> nothing fancy
<trece8> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/108795
<trece8> read that
<trece8> gnea... some idea?
<trece8> anything?
<trece8> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<trece8> Fatal server error:
<trece8> no screens found <- this is the problem
<hmw> trece8 gartral: if youre curious, i changed the page http://harald.ist.org/home/zeugs/scantest, to point out the differences more clearly. ("fluctiating colors" on the diagram and alias effect on top edge of the coin)
<trece8> hmw, i'm colorblind... can't help you with that
<Gnea> trece8: there seems to be quite a bit of discussion of the problem already: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/292270  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989262  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-rt/+bug/301332
<hmw> trece8: oh yes, you mentioned. *g* could be hard to find the error then
<trece8> anyway, to me it seems to me just a change in overall tonality
<trece8> but there you see that the "noise" isn't really noise
<trece8> the coin is more detailed in the "linux" version
<hmw> trece8: i said it 2 times already, the noise seems to be only in xsanse preview window, not in the actual jpegs, my fault
<adnc_> floating: the progress to intel graphics card?
<trece8> hmw, AAAAAAAAH... i know, it's not noise, is aliasing
<trece8> don't worry
<trece8> hmw... try to fix the overall color with gimp
<trece8> and present the results
<hmw> the color problem still exists
<trece8> gnea, i'll read
<Gnea> trece8: I'm not sure what else to recommend at this time... there's a lot of possibilities up there, so it'll just be a matter of finding the right one, if it's up there - and if not, well maybe following up on the bug report might help as well :)
<trece8> hmw, have you tried to make it better?
<hmw> there are 2 greenish stripes in the linux scan, you wont see if youre color blind
<trece8> gnea, thanks for the links
<floating> adnc_: yep. do you have some website where you check on the info about it ?
<Gnea> trece8: good luck
<trece8> lol, hmw, totally agreed! "Two greenish lines"
<adnc_> floating: no, actually not, there is a page on the ubuntu wiki but that doesnt tell much. i've a intel 965 which was working with interepid very well but bad with jaunty
<trece8> gnea, by the way
<trece8> could i install nvidia-glx-new-envy in jaunty?
<hmw> bye folx, thanks for your time
<trece8> that could be a way to make it work...
<trece8> it worked with that on 8.04
<gartral> hmw frankly, the only discrepency i see is sharpness
<gartral> and aliases
<floating> ok. i have intel845G, and 9.04 works terrible. I tried few tricks that someone showed me, but they didnt work. I have not run linux on this earlier, so im not sure if 8 would work. I thought I wait a bit longer (rather than install 8)
<Goldiadkin> Hi, somebody knows any reason why a couple of aplications won't open when I click them in the menu? they only open through terminal.
<trece8> gartral... he logged out
<bazhang> Goldiadkin, which ones
<Goldiadkin> Tucan, Hardinfo, some games...
<bazhang> Goldiadkin, how were they installed/added to the menu
<shadeslayer> Bruners: so....you fixed X ??
<trece8> edit the menu and see which programs they are launching
<Bruners> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> Bruners: what fixed it?
<trece8> and where is the "thank you", Bruners? :P
<Bruners> shadeslayer: removed some stuff and installed the ati driver again
<Bruners> trece8: did write a notice with a \o/ :P
<shadeslayer> Bruners: cool,enjoy then
<Goldiadkin> bazhang, by terminal
<Goldiadkin> aptitude install
<Bruners> shadeslayer: thank you :)
<bazhang> Goldiadkin, from what source; dont see those in the repos
<shadeslayer> Bruners: no problem
<Goldiadkin> They are both there, I just typed sudo aptitude install "x program"
<bazhang> Goldiadkin, tucan is part of childsplay?
<bazhang> !info tucan
<ubottu> Package tucan does not exist in jaunty
<Lademord> QUESTION: Hi people, I would love to get using Ubuntu on my desktop PC, but unfortunately I'm having trouble getting my sound card to work. It's a Creative X-Fi Elite Pro. I *know* that this issue has been discussed to death, but I think that someone has gotten the X-Fi cards to work with ALSA
<Lademord> Does anyone know?
<Lademord> (see also this bug for more info: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/63352)
<shadeslayer> !sound | Lademord
<ubottu> Lademord: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadeslayer> did you try the link given for x-fi sound cards there?
<Lademord> shadeslayer, given where?
<shadeslayer> the links above
<Lademord> I can't see anything mentioning X-Fi there - but I'll keep looking
<shadeslayer> Lademord: hmm,im sure i saw a link somewhere for xfi,ill see what i can find :)
<Lademord> shadeslayer, Also, apparently ALSA is not detected because the volume control shows 'Playback: Null Output (PulseAudio)'
<Lademord> mp@mp-desktop:~$ aplay -l
<Lademord> aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<Lademord>  :(
<shadeslayer> Lademord: lspci ??
<Lademord> shadeslayer http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162683/
<Lademord> So apparently it sees it...
<shadeslayer> Lademord: http://www.rizzy360.com/ubuntu/creative-sound-blaster-xfi-setup-ubuntu/
<shadeslayer> Lademord: 05:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<shadeslayer> thats your sound card being detected :)
<Lademord> Yeah, I noticed. So it IS detected :)
<Lademord> I wonder what's wrong then..
<ninotsmindelivar> hey guys, is there a way to disable an individual usb bus on the system?
<Lademord> Is that ALSA noticing it, or what?
<Lademord> shadeslayer, I'm trying out that link you just posted
<shadeslayer> Lademord: those are your PCI devices plugged in recognised by the kernel i think
<Lademord> damn, 404'd
<cherva> when I try to run a program in another X i get: [config/dbus] couldn't take over org.x.config: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied (Connection ":1.86" is not allowed to own the service "org.x.config.display2" due to security policies in the configuration file) what configuration file is the error mentioning?
<shadeslayer> Lademord: http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10792
<Lademord> ah, there it was :)
<ninotsmindelivar> my sansa refuses to connect to anything bu usb bus 3, which is always a 1.1 connection. i want to somehow force it to connect to the usb 2.0 bus, 001
<ninotsmindelivar> if that's gibberish, I too barely understand it
<ninotsmindelivar> just looking for some help to this very irritating problem
<BrixSat> hellop
<BrixSat> does anyone know a good radio automation software for linux?
<Boohbah> cherva: http://www.google.com/search?q=Connection+is+not+allowed+to+own+the+service++due+to+security+policies+in+the+configuration+file
<Boohbah> BrixSat: what sort of radio?
<Lademord> shadeslayer, damn I get an error when attempting to build the Creative driver using the link you posted. The error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/162688/
<Boohbah> BrixSat: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuradio/
<BrixSat> Boohbah :)
<shadeslayer> Lademord: im not that good at make and make install maybe you can find someone whoc can figure it out :)
<shadeslayer> *who
<Bruners> Is there any way to automount ntfs drives other than adding them to fstab ?
<shadeslayer> Lademord: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780961
<Boohbah> Bruners: does adding the drive to fstab not work?
<gartral> it there a way to have fstab loop mount an iso
<shadeslayer> Bruners: i dont think so,fstab *has* to edited
<Bruners> Boohbah: not working no
<shadeslayer> !iso | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Lademord> shadeslayer, ah yes, I think that one has worked for me in the past on another PC. Trying it now
<gartral> shadeslayer: i have a script to mount an iso already.. (its the playdisk form neverwinter nights..) but ide like automount!
<shadeslayer> Bruners: oh wait you *could* edit the rc.local file and add a command there like : mount /dev/sda1 to mount the partition
<Bruners> shadeslayer: http://pastey.net/113458 my current fstab
<shadeslayer> gartral: uh in gnome my iso automounts when i click it
<Armageddon> i have a laptop and i have fast keys, like play pause stop and stuff, how can i customize which player opens ?
<fabe> hi has anyone here got got opengl working with the ati driver?
<DaveCo> please help, im soo confuzed. Is there a diference between i386 and i686?
<gartral> shadeslayer: it does something weird when i auto mount like that, the game doesnt belive the disk is there...
<shadeslayer> Armageddon: they come preconfigured,can be edited in keyboard shortcuts
<Armageddon> shadeslayer, thank you
<shadeslayer> gartral: well duh...it searches for the physical drive
<shadeslayer> no problem
<shadeslayer> gartral: do you launch the game from the mounted ISO ??
<DaveCo> is ther a diference between i386 and i686?
<shadeslayer> Bruners: looks fine to me
<shadeslayer> DaveCo: i686?? whats that?
<azlon> how can i create a password for my live USB session?
<shadeslayer> azlon: you cant,unless you install
<gartral> shadeslayer: no, but the game wont run *at all* unless it can read *someething* it believes is a cd... and a loop mounted iso, with wine pointed to it, works fine
<wk_bouter> shadeslayer: i686 may refer to the following:
<wk_bouter>     * Intel P6 (microarchitecture), as first used in the Pentium Pro and later adapted into the Pentium M and Core architectures
<wk_bouter>     * In open source and especially Linux computing, it refers to compiler optimization for Pentium Pro and all later Intel processors, and the Athlon and all later AMD processors, as compared to "i386" builds that are slower but more compatible with older processors
<FloodBot3> wk_bouter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casbxb> Hello all
<lirunhua> hello
<shadeslayer> ah....
<casbxb> I need some help with partitions . New in this
<Bruners> shadeslayer: forgot to make directories for the mount points
<shadeslayer> Bruners: after the mount point??
<casbxb> i have two disks. I just want to use Ubuntu
<DaveCo> shadeslayer: the label on the opensuse for x86 32 bit
<casbxb> was thinking to create a swap and root one in the first one
<casbxb> and /home in the other
<Bruners> shadeslayer: did a mount -a which told me that it couldnt find the directories it was trying to mount to
<shadeslayer> DaveCo: ask in #suse then,how can we know what they manufacture??
<coolguy4> hi, if I type ssh localhost, I get a timeout. Can anyone help me?
 * shadeslayer looks at the fstab again
<Kungen354646> im looking to do a clean install of ubuntu 9.04 from a partition on my hdd. any1 got any ideas on how to do that?
<KarlSmith> hi all
<KarlSmith> I see rhythmbox finally has its minimise to tray functionaility back
<KarlSmith> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<Ziw> Can anyone tell me how to change sample rate for a usb mic ?
<casbxb> How much is needed for ubuntu install partition ?
<msshams> how can i direct new mail from account1 save in folder1 in evolution?
<shadeslayer> casbxb: at least 4 GB
<Kungen354646> so many questions and so few answers :)
<casbxb> does all the programs/games be installed then ?
<casbxb> there*
<lastman> I dont understand the quick search results of synaptic. Why are there always packages listed which have nothing to do with the search item?
<shadeslayer> casbxb: you could remove them later but take care while removing the extra games
<DaveCo> shadeslayer: sorry, that was my original intent, to ask there, sorry about that
<shadeslayer> and bloat etc. you could end up losing a essential package
<shadeslayer> DaveCo: no problems
<Ziw> How do i change sample rate of my mic?
<shadeslayer> Ziw: you could try sound prefrences,not sure though
<casbxb> in a disk of 320GB i was  thinking to get 4gb to swap, 20gb to ubuntu install and the rest for /home .. what to do with the other disk of 250 ?
<Ziw> shadeslayer: i have a feeling that tells me its some config somewhere.. hidden :P
<shadeslayer> casbxb: i have 160 GB for data(ntfs) 70 GB windows (ntfs) 70 GB Ubuntu (ext4)
<Boohbah> Ziw: if you're using jackd you can do 'jackd -d alsa -r 48000'
<Kungen354646> casbxb: why not use it as storage for movies etc?
<shadeslayer> and 3 GB swap
<casbxb> i was thinking home for movies
<Ziw> Boohbah: aha, ill check that out
<bandi> are you here hungarian?
<casbxb> and i don't have windows at all
<Kungen354646> im looking to do a clean install of ubuntu 9.04 from a partition on my hdd. any1 got any ideas on how to do that?
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: any idea how to increase gain for internal mic's ??
<cherva> Boohbah: should I restart X when I edit the D-BUS bus configurations
<Boohbah> casbxb: you don't need 4GB swap
<bandi> van itt magyar?
<shadeslayer> Kungen354646: make a brand new partition table
<Boohbah> cherva: sure
<casbxb> i have 2gb ram ..
<Boohbah> !hu | bandi
<bazhang> !hu
<ubottu> bandi: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<casbxb> and people use to say that swap should be twice the ram is
<Boohbah> shadeslayer: alsamixer ?
<Kungen354646> shadeslayer: i was going to make a new partition with gparted to put it on, but everything is grey and i cant click anything...
<Ada2358> Vista likes to use a shit-ton of swap :P
 * Ada2358 expects rocks thrown at him
<bazhang> Ada2358, please no cursing
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: set to max,skype and voice recorder still have low input
<Ada2358> Sorry about that
<Bruners> shadeslayer: how do you access mounted iso's through console ?
<shadeslayer> Bruners: cd /dev/mnt
<Boohbah> shadeslayer: my alsamixer has a mic boost +20dB gain channel next to the mic channel
<shadeslayer> Boohbah: 21 db here
<shadeslayer> still *very* low sound
<Ziw> its so strange i have this usb webcam it has a built in mic that id like to use, however when i use any application, skype or some sound recorder it records me but i sound like a mouse in playback :P
<Ziw> not pitched its more like im sped up rly fast
<Boohbah> Ziw: i remember a bug for that, lemme check
<Ziw> Boohbah: please do :p
<alejandro> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Boohbah> Ziw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/354620
<rubystallion> I connect via vpnc to the internet and there's no visual notification when I can't access the internet although the daemon is still running. What could be reasons the VPN connection fails so often and how could I get automatic notifications?
<Boohbah> !hi | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alejandro> hey
<alejandro>  kien abla espaòol
<ikonia> !es > alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro, please see my private message
<Boohbah> !es
<Armageddon> what are all the music and video codecs? i need to download and install them
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cherva> Boohbah: I've edited the xorg-server.conf file to allow_oun allow_send_destination and allow_send_interface org.x.config.display2, but I still get that error
<Boohbah> ikonia: you are too quick :)
<alejandro> how change Gnome 4 kde  im newwwwww
<alejandro> plsss helpme
<Boohbah> alejandro: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<alejandro> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<shadeslayer> !hi | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alejandro> oigan
<gregge> Every time Ubuntu starts up I have to enter a pw to my "keyring".. is there a way to skip that?
<alejandro>  ocupo ayuda
<alejandro>  i need ahelp
<shadeslayer> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Boohbah> alejandro: the link i sent details how do install KDE
<alejandro> where??
<Boohbah> alejandro: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<shadeslayer> alejandro: wany to install kde?? simple : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Armageddon> what do i do to download all the music and video codecs ?
<alejandro> and leater????
<shadeslayer> !info ubuntu-restrcted
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-restrcted does not exist in jaunty
<shadeslayer> !info ubuntu-restricted
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-restricted does not exist in jaunty
<Boohbah> alejandro: sorry try this one instead http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<alejandro>       sorry  4 my bad inglish
<gregge> did anyone know how to skip typing a pw every time you start ubunutu?
<Boohbah> gregge: login manager preferences
<alejandro> hey
<alejandro> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<alejandro>  this'??
<shadeslayer> alejandro: yes
<alejandro> and leater ??
<shadeslayer> alejandro: nothing
<tamido> can I use sound recorder to record "inner" audio?
<trece8> shadeslayer... didn't work reinstalling the driver :(
<trece8> yes, tamido
<alejandro> only work
<tamido> how?
<shadeslayer> trece8: :(
<chalcedony> jay3: ?
<jay3> yep I am here
<gregge> Boohbah: I meant a pw for the "keyring", not login. sorry for being unclear
<trece8> I know it can be done using JACK, but it is perhaps too complicated
<chalcedony> :)
<trece8> for just that
<mudassar> hi, is there any expert of ubuntu who can solve me two problems ?
<shadeslayer> alejandro: just log out restart X and press F10 to choose your Desktop Enviroment
<chalcedony> mudassar: ask them..,
<trece8> mudassar, no
<mudassar> I could never solve them
<trece8> (? )
<jay3> okay my question is does anyone know if  on the server version of ubuntu server if it installs amazon cloud and if so is there anyway to uninstall it?
 * trece8 remembers "speed is garbage" and takes note of "inner audio" right beside it
<alejandro> oooooo
<alejandro>    very thks :D
<jay3> ?
<shadeslayer> !ask mudassar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask mudassar
<trece8> do someone know how do i have to edit xorg.conf to manually configure a screen?
<shadeslayer> !ask | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jay3> :)
<ubuntu_> csöcs
<tamido> sorry trece8 I lost you
<Armageddon> what do i do to download all the music and video codecs ? what are they called ?
<ubuntu_> 123456789
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> Armageddon, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shadeslayer> and that
<trece8> tamido, I know it can be done using JACK... but it is perhaps a difficult way
<msshams> how can i post new mails received from account1 to folder1 in evolution?
<bazhang> Armageddon, you may also wish to check out medibuntu.org
<ubuntu_> maaaaaaaaaammmmmmiiiiiiiiii
<tamido> is there a simpler (thanks!)
<bazhang> ubuntu_, stop that
<Armageddon> bazhang, i dont understand ! i cant download all the music and video codecs ?
<ubuntu_> what bazhang?
<bazhang> Armageddon, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (in the terminal)
<trece8> or just search mp3 in add/remove, armaggedon
<bazhang> ubuntu_, this is ubuntu support only. please chat elsewhere
<ubuntu_> bazhang I'm not sorry :)
<Kungen354646> is it safe to unmount my ntfs storage partition to repartition it or will it destroy my data?
<trece8> unmount doesn't destroy anything
<trece8> partitioning can
<ubuntu_> re all
<trece8> but a partition does not dissapear because you unmonted it
<Armageddon> thanks guys :) i get it. but it's bullshit
<aM^Vadder> bakcup your data first before you plan to repartion to another filesystem format
<bazhang> !hu | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<masquerade> hi everyone
<trece8> armaggedon... hey, you got the solution
<Kungen354646> is there any program that is more like partition magic than gparted?
<trece8> it's no bullshit
<masquerade> whats the recommended way to autosync with an ftp server?
<trece8> what do you want to do?
<bazhang> Armageddon, plesae watch the language
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu616> what anti virus program good for ubuntu/
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<ubuntu_> 0
<Armageddon> bazhang, sorry
<masquerade> ubuntu616: you dont need one
<ubuntu616> why?
<bazhang> Armageddon, its very simple really.
<alejandro> hey
<alejandro> sudo   ??? what
<alejandro>  again plsss
<mudassar> These are the two problems: 1) The voip software X-lite gives me error when I want to login, the error is "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall". I am sitting behind the wireless router (D-Link) but the same software was working in windows with same location (of my laptop). 2) The microphone of my system is not working in skype or any other software in ubuntu 9.04. Please solve these two problems, I am just new to ubuntu and I liked 
<bazhang> Armageddon, you should also take a look at medibuntu.org
<masquerade> ubuntu616: linux is safe enough by itself. installing a firewall would be like building a steel door into a wall of stone
<trece8> Armageddon, what are you trying to do? (It's simple, go to add/remove programs and search mp3 or gstreamer!)
<BrixSat> Boohbah gnu radio is not an radio automatiom system
<bazhang> alejandro, for what
<BrixSat> does anyone know a good radio automation software for linux?
<Kungen354646> trece8: i just want to make a small partition from the free space on my ntfs partition
<ubuntu616> oh really?
<Armageddon> bazhang, i understand perfectly, but these copyright rules are bullshit, i wasnt referring to ubuntu ;)
<alejandro> i need change the gnome for kde
<trece8> kungen, then do it... i did it and didn't lose data
<bazhang> !ohmy > Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon, please see my private message
<Flannel> !purekde | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ubuntu616> what is your recommend for full security to ubuntu os
<bazhang> alejandro, then do so; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ripps> ubuntu616: There are antivirals you can install so you don't spread infected files to window users though, try clamav or fprot
<Kungen354646> trece8: k, so just unmount, repartition and voila?
<alejandro> ok
<trece8> alejandro, go to add/remove and install a kde application
<alejandro> and leater
<trece8> kungen, i think you don't even need to unmount
<trece8> try for yourself
<bazhang> alejandro, the codecs?
<trece8> anyway, all the info I have is: I did it and I had no problems
<trece8> can't guarantee a thing
<boota> Hello
<alejandro> i dont speak inglish XD
<alejandro>  but
<trece8> alejandro, yo soy argentino, hablo español por si tenés una duda (just this line in english)
<bazhang> alejandro, what language?
<trece8> he speaks spanish, obviously
<mudassar> These are the two problems: 1) The voip software X-lite gives me error when I want to login, the error is "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall". I am sitting behind the wireless router (D-Link) but the same software was working in windows with same location (of my laptop). 2) The microphone of my system is not working in skype or any other software in ubuntu 9.04. Please solve these two problems, I am just new to ubuntu and I liked 
<boota> someone online that have knowledge about apache ?
<trece8> alejandro: #ubuntu-ar
<mudassar> boota: ask
<boota> How can I know what user opened the httpd apache ?
<trece8> mudassar... i don't know about X-lite
<boota> ps -A don't give-me this information , right ?
<masquerade> kann i sync with a ftp server using conduit?
<martin_king> Why is it not display ext4 after my conversion /dev/sda6 from ext3 to ext4? Is is needed to rewrite grub?
<trece8> About the microphone... have you tried researching the Volume Mixer? Moving all the sliders and clicking/unclicking everything while recording with the sound recorder or such?
<OzTrOuT> hello all ... :)
<mudassar> can somebody solve my problem in private ?
<ripps> !ask | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Boohbah> mudassar: more people may be able to help if you keep it in the public channel
<mudassar> These are the two problems: 1) The voip software X-lite gives me error when I want to login, the error is "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall". I am sitting behind the wireless router (D-Link) but the same software was working in windows with same location (of my laptop). 2) The microphone of my system is not working in skype or any other software in ubuntu 9.04. Please solve these two problems, I am just new to ubuntu and I liked 
<alejandro> hey  trece
<alejandro> ay sigues
<mudassar> in public channel, it is hard to understand
<cjb_ie> mudassar: that got cut off at "and I liked "
<trece8> alejandro: #ubuntu-ar
<boota> How can I know what user opened the httpd apache ?
<e1luca> @mudassar what kind of mic ? what system?
 * lirunhua 来了
<aM^Vadder> netstat -af inet | grep :80
<alejandro> ke es eso???
<Boohbah> boota: ps aux |grep apache
<TakumiDesh> hey i have a eee pc with a 800 mhz and 512 MBs of ram. i am runninn the netbook ubuntu and my desktop is very laggy. dos anyone know of any optimizing i can do to help with the lag?
<mudassar> after this it " I liked it very much and want to stick to it and want to leave windows completely"
<bazhang> !cn | lirunhua
<arthur_8200> Hi guys. My sound only works on console (Strg+Alt+F1) but in the desktop environment it only works by sudo ...      What permissions do I have to change?
<ubottu> lirunhua: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ripps> !who | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<trece8> andá a esa sala de chat así te puedo ayudar, acá es en inglés
<Boohbah> mudassar: what port is your voip software trying to use? did you open that port on your firewall?
<alejandro> #ubuntu-ar
<bazhang> alejandro, /join #ubuntu-ar
<IsraeliHawk> in 9.04, i can't find the Microphone boost, and when i record/skype with others, they don't hear me so good.. how can i boost it (alsa by default)?
<trece8> exactly, /join #ubuntu-ar
<alejandro> hey trece
<trece8> ALEJANDRO: /join #ubuntu-ar
<ubuntu616> beside for wine emulator what available  emulator in order run my windows software under ubuntu operating system
<mudassar> Boohbah: how can I check it ? I am new to ubuntu (linux)
<bazhang> ubuntu616, you could use a vm
<alejandro> listo
<Boohbah> mudassar: from your router's configuration interface
<Boohbah> mudassar: or netcat to that port from outside.
<aM^Vadder> ubuntu616: qemu virtualbox wine crossover
<ubuntu616> you vm is suitable to run my windows software under linux program
<ripps> ubuntu616: technically, wine isn't an emulator, but you can install windows in a virtual environment like virtualbox or vmware
<ongolaBoy> hi.How can we change during installation the timeline of my city? :Douala
<mudassar> Boohbah: I am not getting you actually I am new here in linux and don't know much about shell scripting
<mudassar> how can I know which port x-lite is trying to use
<TakumiDesh> I have an eee pc with a 800 mhz and 512 MBs of ram. i am runninn the netbook ubuntu and my desktop is very laggy. dos anyone know of any optimizing i can do to help with the lag?
<Kungen354646> how do i install ubuntu from a hard drive?
<coolguy4> How can I check to see if a service is running on a particular port? In my situation, I am trying to connect to sshd on localhost. I would like to confirm that sshd is actually bound to its configured port
<mudassar> These are the two problems: 1) The voip software X-lite gives me error when I want to login, the error is "Discovered Port Restricted Cone NAT Firewall". I am sitting behind the wireless router (D-Link) but the same software was working in windows with same location (of my laptop). 2) The microphone of my system is not working in skype or any other software in ubuntu 9.04. Please solve these two problems, I am just new to ubuntu and I liked 
<Boohbah> mudassar: http://www.voipuser.org/forum_topic_322.html
<Boohbah> coolguy4: netstat -anp |grep ssh
<LordMetroid> Is the teamspeak-client package FOSS?
<TakumiDesh> hey i have a eee pc with a 800 mhz and 512 MBs of ram. i am runninn the netbook ubuntu and my desktop is very laggy. dos anyone know of any optimizing i can do to help with the lag?
<ripps> coolguy4: "netstat -p" will what ports are being accessed and by which program in realtime
<martin_king> How to convert a ext3 file system to ext4 while not formatting?
<TakumiDesh> is there a netbook/ubuntu channel?
<mudassar> Boohbah: this link will be helpful I think, but how can I do what it says with my router ?
<tanveer> hey can some one tell me a alternative for nero??
<shadeslayer> TakumiDesh: no
<tanveer> i need something like nero
<shadeslayer> tanveer: brasero
<aM^Vadder> coolguy4: lsof -i ( also will give you a good hint )
<tanveer> oh what about an alternative for total video converter!?
<aM^Vadder> tanveer: brasero k3b
<tanveer> oh erm
<bazhang> ffmpeg
<ubuntu616> how to configure my webcam under ubuntu ?
<tanveer> what about alternative for photoshop!!
<ubuntu616> im using skype
<bazhang> ubuntu616, check that is supported under ubuntu
<Madpeter> hello, I have worked out how to get my creative xfi soundcard to work but when ever I start / stop audio there is crackling, does anyone know how to stop this?
<aM^Vadder> tanveer: gimp
<Night_Owl> Howdy folxxx.. I have Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine, went to grab the updates (there were 25).. it looked like it hung while trying to finish installing the updates so I had to power it off. When I turned it back on, it crashes on the GRUB, giving any of about half a dozen errors at GRUB 1.5, usually errors 15 and 18. It's been suggested I reinstall GRUB.. how?
<masquerade> tanveer: gimp
<tanveer> what about an alternative for paint?
<TakumiDesh> so then could someone help me out? I have an eee pc with a 800 mhz and 512 MBs of ram. i am runninn the netbook ubuntu and my desktop is very laggy. dos anyone know of any optimizing i can do to help with the lag?
<bazhang> tanveer, also inkscape
<ripps> !webcam | ubuntu616
<ubottu> ubuntu616: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<TakumiDesh> tanveer gimp
<shadeslayer> tanveer: gimp
<jumbers> I'm having trouble with awstats. I have my configuration file set up, but it's saying my access.log doesn't exist. I checked and double checked my typing and the log file I inputted DOES exist, but awstats refuses to see it. What's the problem here?
<tanveer> what about an alternative for cheat engine?
<tanveer> or do i have to use wine?
<TakumiDesh> tanveer: google
<tanveer> google ?
<aM^Vadder> :)
<bazhang> tanveer, check the appdb
<shadeslayer> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<coolguy4> ripps: thanks, here's what I got:
<coolguy4> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8888            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      15753/sshd
<bazhang> !appdb | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TakumiDesh> tanveer: lol nvm
<tanveer> oh db u mean database?
<coolguy4> is that right, having 0.0.0.0 as the local address?
<bazhang> tanveer, see the link above
<jumbers> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<ubuntu616> may the force with you ubbto
<ripps> coolguy4: I don't know
<tanveer> any alternative for psp video 9?
<coolguy4> ripps: ok, thanks anyway
<ubuntu616> u are really darth ubutto vader
<jumbers> coolguy4: 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<Madpeter> Q: issue with creative XFI soundcard, crackling when audio starts and stops, any known fixs / work arounds?
<szonek> hi
<coolguy4> jumbers: I know, that's what I thought it was odd that it showed 0.0.0.0
<TakumiDesh> anyone here running the new ubuntu/netbook deal?
<ripps> !equivalents | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<tanveer> i guess linux has nearly everything?
<ripps> tanveer: pretty much
<masquerade> tanveer: its the ultimate ultimateness
<shadeslayer> tanveer: even more if you explore
<Kungen354646> how do i install ubuntu from a hard drive?
<Madpeter> Q: issue with creative XFI soundcard, crackling when audio starts and stops, any known fixs / work arounds? thanks again ^_^
<sirMajid> hi how can I enable syntax highlighting in vim?
<sirMajid> when I uncomment it in vimrc it says it does not support syntax on
<coolguy4> ah, 0.0.0.0 is apparently a wildcard  meaning that it is listening to every possible address
<TakumiDesh> I have an eee pc with a 800 mhz and 512 MBs of ram. i am running the netbook ubuntu and my desktop is very laggy. does anyone know of any optimizing i can do to help with the lag?
<mudassar> Boohbah: I have found the link on my D-Link router, it shows me how to do the port forwarding to the internal IP address. But I guess when ever I am connected to the network of my room, I will be assigned a new IP. So how can I fix that IP ? may be by giving static IP ?
<szonek> in my sudoers file there is entry: www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp|udp but it doesn't work, when i try to add this rule with -p tcp it prompts me for password
<szonek> how can i use regexp to do this?
<szonek> [tcp|udp]* works but it isn't exaclty what i want
<FloodBot2> szonek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Boohbah> mudassar: yes
<arthur_8200> Ok I solved the audio permission problem... by adding my user to the audio group
<Night_Owl> Howdy folxxx.. I have Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine, went to grab the updates (there were 25).. it looked like it hung while trying to finish installing the updates so I had to power it off. When I turned it back on, it crashes on the GRUB, giving any of about half a dozen errors at GRUB 1.5, usually errors 15 and 18. It's been suggested I reinstall GRUB.. how?
<mudassar> Boohbah: ok let me give it a try
<Boohbah> mudassar: a static ip will also require some reconfiguration of your ubuntu setup
<jv_> hi,
<aM^Vadder> sirMajid: default vim for ubuntu is vim-tiny I guess, you need vim
<unimatrix9> hello there you all
<ubuntu616> restore your command will help you to fix your os
<tanveer> is it worth getting a free version of windows 7 and then multi booting with win7 and ubuntu?
<jv_> have been reading some posts on google about Jaunty, which I am usinng atm
<jimmy_> bj
<jimmy_> je suis francais
<ripps> tanveer: that's better question to ask yourself
<e1luca> tanveer: it will work only until august
<jv_> it seems to me that jaunty is a little irrsponsive when using certain programs
<kaddi> !fr |jimmy_
<ubottu> jimmy_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<unimatrix9> any one who is a bit familair with the lsof command? I would like to run it as live ip monitor ( refresh every so mayne minutes , tips are welcome..
<jimmy_> ok
<sirMajid> ﻿aM^Vadder: I have vim 7.1
<Madpeter> Hello im having a issue with sound crackling when audio starts and stops. im using the OSS drivers for my creative XFI card can anyone help stop it?
<jv_> ESPECIALLY IF DOANLOADING FROM THE INTERNET SUCH WITH SYNAPTIC
<jv_> OOPS
<arktvrvs> anybody know how to get the connection sharing in NetworkManager to work?
<jv_> sorry about caps ;)
<ripps> unimatrix9: try out the watch command
<Kungen354646> how do i install ubuntu from a hard drive?
<tanveer> why august?
<unimatrix9> lsof -i watch ?
<wulfvital> всем привет!
<jv_> deluge also made janty slow to the point of freezing
<ubuntu616> any relationship about live IP
<aM^Vadder> unimatrix9: while sleep 30 ; do lsof -i ; done
<Night_Owl> ubuntu616: How do I do that? :/ Sorry, I'm not very Linux-proficient.
<Madpeter> Kungen : do you have a USB drive? is so you might be able to install off of that
<jv_> after waiting 2 mins pulled the plug
<jumbers> I'm having trouble with awstats. I have my configuration file set up, but it's saying my access.log doesn't exist. I checked and double checked my typing and the log file I inputted DOES exist, but awstats refuses to see it. What's the problem here?
<mudassar> Boohbah: can you help me changing the configuration to static iP ?
<tanveer> what can convert mp4(psp) to avi easily
<Kungen354646> Madpeter: sadly it cant boot from usb
<ubuntu616> you mean you have live Ip already
<arktvrvs> jv what is deluge? i have noticed the upgrade to have slowed things down a lot
<jumbers> tanveer: Probably mplayer
<amaurea> I see that I have the linux-source package. But where on the system can the source be found? I can't find it in /usr/src (though the headers are there)
<jv_> has this type of bahavior been experienced with more of you, or I just have bad luck ?
<Boohbah> mudassar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html   should work for jaunty too
<jv_> this is before i try to find what wrong ;(
<tanveer> alternative for adobe dream works?
<arktvrvs> i may just reinstall 8.10
<tanveer> dream weaver not works*
<unimatrix9>  while sleep 30 ; do lsof -i ; done thats 30 seconds right?
<arktvrvs> but ive a few gigs of ..stuff. downloaded already :\
<trece8> tanveer, tried googling that?
<Madpeter> kungen-  you could use the liveCD mode to install as a virtual system from within windows I guess, or your could ask for a CD to be sent to you if your unable to burn your own
<ripps> arktvrvs: things slowed down? what's your graphics card
<aM^Vadder> unimatrix9: yes
<tanveer> no i dont have googel
<simo_> i have a problem with pidgin it worked fine for 2 days  but now when i try to run it it crashes
<unimatrix9> ok, cool thank you very much
<arktvrvs> some onboard intel chip i think
<ubuntu616> how to update my clamv  in root
<ripps> arktvrvs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<tanveer> any 1 no an alternative for adobe dream weaver??!!?
<Kungen354646> Madpeter: hmm i could try that.. im using ubuntu right now though
<tanveer> the old veriion
<jv_> y cpu goes from 30ish to 60ish % when using synaptic
<Trashlord> what do you guys think about gentoo?
<jv_> si I guess is normal
<simo_> hello everybody plz help i have a problem with pidgin it worked fine for 2 days  but now when i try to run it it crashes
<Madpeter> if you have it installed allready you could use the updater to move to the newest version
<coolguy4> if I do ping localhost, it also fails. That's not right, is it?
<trece8> "no i dont have googel"
<simo_> thanks so much i ll do it
 * trece8 ROFLS ... http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=ubuntu+alternative+adobe+dreamweaver&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<aM^Vadder> coolguy4: your interface is not configured / up i think
<jv_> so I am installing transmission and other browser other than firefox  to see if the problem continues
<ripps> Trashlord: I used it before gentoo, it's good for learning the deep layout of how linux works, but utimatatly, but's mostly for hardcore developers. Ubuntu is much easier to use
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hey there
<Kungen354646> Madpeter: i actually run 9.04 right now, but ive had a lot of problems with it.. with sound, speed etc and i read somewhere that a clean install fixed at least the sound
<Trashlord> ripps: oh. so if I come from Windows, should I use Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> werd
<coolguy4> aM^Vadder: well I'm able to connect to the internet, or is that a separate interface?
<ripps> Trashlord: most definately
<Madpeter> Rungen: System > Admin > Update, after installing any current updates you could be able to run the newer build update
<BlackIdentity> i have problem with VMware drivers !shared folders are not working :( and also not able to transfer any file from VM to host :(( ! any solution ! using = Xubuntu 9.04 ! please try to help me :p ! if any have a soluion for my prob !! <VMware updated >
<trece8> Trashlord, yes
<Madpeter> Rungen = Kungen :P
<muelli> BlackIdentity: don't use VMWare. it's nonfree software. TRy QEmu/KVM or VirtualBox instead.
<sukafzer> test
<jv_> the other thng I notice with firefox somehow related is that when downloading something from firefox interface, the internet response stays slower than when using intrepid
<Trashlord> oh, will I have to touch this uh.. "command" thing when using ubuntu?
<Madpeter> Q: issue with creative XFI soundcard, crackling when audio starts and stops, any known fixs / work arounds? thanks again ^_^
<trece8> Trashlord, ... sometimes
<alanbshepard70> Using list view in nautilus is there a way to increase the delay when hovering before the folder is auto-expanded?
<BlackIdentity> ok ! i ill try but  VM has more fearutes
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i had to enable hardware acceleration for nvidia as i could not play my movies properly
<Kungen354646> vmware is the best... :(
<aM^Vadder> coolguy4: ifconfig will give you the clue, i just give a wild guess here :)
<trece8> Trashlord, anyway... many people will tell you to do command line stuff when you have graphical interfaces instead
<jv_> it seems to me that the priority of the program used to download is very high, but I could be wrong
<trece8> it's because the more old-school you are, the more you know about things and the more you use command line
<coolguy4> aM^Vadder: it's only showing eth0 in ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: pretty common, extra gpu power is always good :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: hehe :)
<trece8> Anyway, Trashlord, you used command line LOTS when there was D.O.S. around, didn't you? Or ... quake?
<aM^Vadder> coolguy4: do you have firewall setup?
<ubuntu616> how to bypass login password in ubuntu, i can't remember my password
<Madpeter> ./join support for OSS
<amaurea> How do I get the source code of my current kernel (with the ubuntu patches applied)?
<ripps> Trashlord: learning to use the linux commandline can be very rewarding, linux's is so sophisticated you'll find you can do things and solve more problems using the command line than you ever could using a graphical interface
<coolguy4> aM^Vadder: I think there's only iptables, what else might there be? I don't have any rules in iptables. I tried adding a rule to allow everything but that didn't help
<blumm> any ideas, why emerald is replaced by gtk-window-decorator on every reboot?
<shadeslayer> ubuntu616: you could remove pass from recovery terminal
<Dr_Willis> Comparing DOS to the Linux command line is like.. comparing a Model T, to a Dragracer...
<Trashlord> alright, I will give it a shot, thanks guys :)
<mudassar> Boohbah: there are some private and public ports in the map fields ... what public port should I give?
<trece8> ubuntu616, restart the pc and go to recovery mode, enter as root and put passwd user passwordnew
<Dr_Willis> blumm:  you could install/use 'fusion-icon' to set what one to use.  thats what i tend to do.
<trece8> Trashlord, anyway, trust me on this: command line isn't needed for most mortals now
<Dr_Willis> blumm:  theres a setting in the ccsm tool to set what one to run by default.
<blumm> Dr_Willis: i did, and on every reboot i have to start it and choose compiz again
<shadeslayer> so what do you call us??
<Dr_Willis> blumm:  i set it to auto-start :)
<blumm> Dr_Willis: emerald --replace, right?
<trece8> it's dawn and i didn't sleep
<Dr_Willis> blumm:  that does not set the 'default' in ccsm. i recall..
<ubuntu616_> i can't login
<aM^Vadder> coolguy4: i'm also new to unix, and not very good in network. I leave the question to others :)
<Dr_Willis> blumm:  either i launch fusion-icon at login, and it checks/sets it. or edit it in ccsm
<blumm> Dr_Willis: i even set up a start program to replace gtk by emerald on boot
<otm24> i just installed DontZap and disabled it but ctrl+alt+backspace still doesn't do anything, can anyone help?
<trece8> ubuntu616_, restart the machine, pick a recovery kernel, start as root and type passwd root newpassword
<trece8> i told you before
<shadeslayer> otm24: log out and restart X
<shadeslayer> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ripps> otm24: did you enter the command 'dontzap --disable' before trying ctl+alt+bksp
<trece8> shadeslayer, sometimes making ubottu say things doesn't make concepts clearer
<debam> hi i am getting erro at linking step as crti.o file not found..i have installed libc6 then also i am getting same error
<otm24> ripps yep, and shadeslayer what do you mean by 'restart X'?
<shadeslayer> trece8: i showed him the command to restart X
<shadeslayer> see
<trece8> saw
<Madpeter> has anyone worked out how to get the OSS drivers with creative XFI card not to crackle when audio starts and stops?
<ripps> otm24: to restart X enter this command: 'sudo service gdm restart'
<szonek> in my sudoers file there is entry: www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp|udp but it doesn't work, when i try to add this rule with -p tcp it prompts me for password, -p [tcp|udp]* works but it's not exactly what i need
<Dr_Willis> anyone else tried emerald.. and not had any 'themes' to chose from?
<Madpeter> are there any other support channels?
<otm24> ripps: okay thanks, do I have to reboot first?
<shadeslayer> Madpeter: many
<trece8> Madpeter, list the channels
<trece8> try : /list
<coolguy4> hmm, I did ifdown lo and the response was 'ifdown: interface lo not configured'
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: go grab some online, is there not a package in the repo with some in?
<shadeslayer> Madpeter: /join #freenode to learn more
<Bodsda> Hi, i just upgraded my laptop to jaunty and now i have a problem, the display is weird, there are two strips of the screen that are not being used, -- if that makes sense -- anyone got any thoughts?
<stephane_> hi i just installed jaunty and firefox doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  if theres is - i cant find any such package.
<stephane_> anybody knows why?
<cjb_ie> Bodsda: it's in letterbox format? is this on a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i made a few basic ones  - but i dident see any in synaptic
<trece8> stephane_,  does firefox start?
<stephane_> no it doesnt
<jumbers> What would cause awstats to not see my access.log file even though it exists?
<jv_> stefane: why? explain
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: hmm, weird.
<trece8> it doesn't even open a window?
<shadeslayer> stephane_: start it in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  yea - seemed to be an oversight somewhere
<stephane_> it does nothing
<cjb_ie> Bodsda: or more likely, it's a widescreen laptop and the resolution in use isn't widescsreen
<trece8> ok, start it in a terminal as shadeslayer said
<simo_> thank u so much  the pidgin crush solved :)
<Bodsda> cjb_ie, yes this is on a laptop - im unsure what you mean by letterbox but the srips are on the outside (left and right)
<Boohbah> szonek: you are aware that any program running on your webserver will be able to change your iptables? is that a good idea?
<kryle> hey, how to i switch to desktops with keyboard hotkeys from a program running on ubuntu?
<trece8> shadeslayer, where is the terminal in the applications menu?
<lastman> Is it possible to deinstall the JW FLV Media Player? This plugin is too slow for playing videos
<trece8> kryle, ctrl-alt-left and ctrl-alt-right
<shadeslayer> trece8: yes or alt-F2 then gnome-terminal
<trece8> try them
<cjb_ie> Bodsda: okay, sounds like a resolution issue. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mustafa> hi
<Kungen354646> how do i install ubuntu from a hard drive?
<kryle> <trece8> thank you
<szonek> Boohbah: there will be only one program on my webserver.. but maybe you have better idea how to do this?
<trece8> it's US$ 5, kryle
<trece8> your welcome
<mudassar> Kungen354646: I have tried it but couldn't do
<Yanick_> hello, my NetworkManager always ask me for my authorization to connect when I bootup. Where do I go to tell it to remember?
<jv_> Kungen354646, I would use a usbdisk if possible netbootin
<Kungen354646> mudassar: how far did u get?
<Boohbah> szonek: only change iptables rules as root
<trece8> Kungen354646, can't you burn a CD/DVD? No burner?
<muelli> Yanick_: it saves your passwords in gnome-keyring. Check if it's up and running. There is a gnome-keyring widget buried somewhere in the menus.
<Yanick_> muelli: I'll take a look
<coolguy4> OK! I found the solution, there was no entry for lo in /etc/network/interfaces. I added two lines: auto lo /iface lo inet loopback . Then I reset the interface and now it works
<Kungen354646> trece8: no cd and i cant boot from usb :(
<Madpeter> grats coolguy4
<trece8> kungen, sorry then.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> .
<szonek> Boohbah: okay.. but i'm writing a PHP script to add and delete rules.. so is there any other (and better) way to do this?
<Yanick_> muelli: : there is a "Password and Encryption settings" but the wireless is not in there
<Kungen354646> how would a netinstall work?
<trece8> Don't you have any USB ports or any other drive?
<muelli> Kungen354646: you can try to make the "CD" boot from harddrive. Basically extracting the CD to your harddrive and boot it.
<Bodsda> cjb_ie, thanks for the link, but the link only talks about resolutions, which in fact sem to be working ok for me, but i think you were on the right track with the widescreen, how can i tell it o be widescreen?
<Boohbah> szonek: from a root shell
<Kungen354646> muelli: yea.. thats what i had in mind
<mustafa> linux is suck!!
<Boohbah> mustafa: mustafa is suck!!
<muelli> Yanick_: hm. I guess it's the wrong widgets. There is "Edit my saved passwords" (or something like that) widget which accesses gnome-keyring. You can see all saved information there.
<Bodsda> !ot | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<szonek> Boohbah: from a root shell? how exactly?
<trece8> how do i set a kernel option, CONFIG_TMPFS, on?
<Kungen354646> muelli: apparently you can change something in grub.lst to make it work, but im not sure what to change
<Boohbah> szonek: with the iptables command...
<ikonia> trece8: thats not a real time paramter, it's a compile time parameter
<muelli> Kungen354646: I have no clue how to do it right though :-/ You might want to try those CD-to-USB converter and force it to write to your HDD. Of course, you'll destroy your data, so think at least twice before you try anything at home ;-)
<trece8> ok, ikonia... so... mmm... how do i compile it that way?
<trece8> is it difficult?
<Yanick_> muelli: I think I have found it, it's in Application > Accessories
<Boohbah> szonek: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<ikonia> trece8: it's a complex procedure if you're not sure what your doing. What are you trying to achieve in the long run
<szonek> Boohbah: i don't understand what you mean, i'm running shell command with my php script
<jumbers> What would cause awstats to not see my access.log file even though it exists?
<Kungen354646> ive already done that on my usb-stick so maybe i can just move the files?
<trece8> realtime operation
<trece8> using the tmpfs for audio swap
<Yanick_> muelli: thanks for your help. I'll know if it works the next time I boot
<Kungen354646> muelli: ive already done that on my usb-stick so maybe i can just move the files?
<muelli> well Yanick_. Is your wireless in there? :)
<ikonia> trece8: does the real time kernel not have that built in, I thought tmpfs was already built in ?
<trece8> anyway, the answer is "it's difficult", so thanks
<Yanick_> muelli: yep
<cptblood> hmm, i just installed mythbuntu to my laptop, but the screen is dim'd?
<Night_Owl> Howdy folxxx.. I have Ubuntu 8.04 on my machine, went to grab the updates (there were 25).. it looked like it hung while trying to finish installing the updates so I had to power it off. When I turned it back on, it crashes on the GRUB, giving any of about half a dozen errors at GRUB 1.5, usually errors 15 and 18. It's been suggested I reinstall GRUB.. how?
<Boohbah> szonek: yes, i personally wouldn't do that, but you can do what you like :)
<trece8> ikonia, how do i check it?
<ikonia> trece8: one second, I'll have a look
<muelli> Kungen354646: you can try.
<ikonia> trece8: tmpfs is built in
<trece8> ok, cool
<trece8> how did you check?
<ikonia> trece8: looked in the kernel config
<yadu_> hi , i'm having a problem with my mplayer
<yadu_> and smplayer
<yadu_> can someone help ?
<ActionParsnip> yadu_: wassup, be as detailed aspossible
<szonek> Boohbah: i have to do this, i'm creating linux based router with web interface as my master thesis..
<ripps> !ask | yadu_
<ubottu> yadu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alquimista_OFF> buenos días a todos
<Boohbah> szonek: oh i see
<trece8> ok, ikonia
<otm24> jaunty keeps crashing for me when I try to connect to a wireless network.
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, Have you got a usb stick about 1 gig in size and a spare usb port?
<muelli> otm24: whole ubuntu or just some app? How do you notice it crashes?
<trece8> Alquimista_OFF, para preguntas en español dirigite a #ubuntu-es
<yadu_> well... I copied vidz from /tmp after watching them in youtube... but it seems that all my players besides mplayer refuse to play it. And mplayer shows very low
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: i cant install from usb :(
<yadu_> video quality
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: rather.. i cant boot from usb
<otm24> muelli: the whole of ubuntu, and the mouse and keyboard freeze, as does everything on the screen
<ActionParsnip> otm24: does it crash if you try with different security settings
<Alquimista_OFF> trece8:  thx
<yadu_> actually i watched MI3 again yesterday and all the colours stand separate.....looks ugly in mplayer
<trece8> yadu_, youtube videos have very low video quality. Are you sure you are watching that videos in the same size as you were watching them in youtube?
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, Have you got a 3.5" floppy drive?
<muelli> otm24: does your keyboard LEDs blink?
<muelli> s/does/do/
<fc> good afternoon2all
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: no..
<Alquimista_OFF> trece8:  I only need the hispano servers for irc
<Alquimista_OFF> i found it now, thx
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, what kind of removable media do you have?
<otm24> muelli: I havent checked
<ActionParsnip> yadu_: tried youtube-dl to download it in a more graceful way
<trece8> no problem, no digo más porque se quejan acá que no se habla en inglés jajaja
<yadu_> trece8, yes ....mplayer plays the vids from /tmp well...no probs....but the other players vlc,KMplayer,SM, all refuse to play it
<muelli> otm24: then do. If they blink, the kernel has panicked. If they don't, some other thing must have happened.
<trece8> well... and what's wrong with mplayer?
<yadu_> ActionParsnip, well i used to use utube ripper
<yadu_> trece8, movies really look ugly in mplayer
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, Why is it you can't boot from usb? Usually you can configure the BIOS to boot from usb now days
<otm24> muelli: It was happening 2/3 times on my previous Jaunty install, and I had my first crash a few minutes ago
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: none that i can boot from... but i guess ill have to go to my apartment and get my external dvd-drive
<yadu_> i think avi format
<fc> all: update-manager -d do not notify presence of jaunty...hao can i fex it?
<trece8> are you sure the movies look uglier in mplayer than in the youtube player?
<muelli> otm24: in every case open a terminal, tail -f /var/log/{messages,syslog} and try to make it crash. See if anything was written to the log.
<fc> s/fex/fix
<otm24> muelli: *2/3 boots
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: yea, but this computer is from 2004
<trece8> if it is that way, it'd be really odd
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, Lol, you are hard core!!
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, what are you looking at installing?
<yadu_> trece8, no i meant the real movies .... not from youtube..sorry for not being clear
<muelli> otm24: maybe the driver for your wireless is broken. I know that acx100 is broken since.. well, since ever...
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: im more hardcore than u think :P
<trece8> oh, ok
<trece8> I don't know, then
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: just a clean install of 9.04
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, Have you got a http server on your internal network?
<otm24> muelli: it worked flawlessly with 8.10
<Kungen354646> im in school right now so i dont controll the network.. however, i do have wifi and wired connection
<yadu_> trece8, anyways mplayer looks very bad ....and i gotta fix it....any possible fix ?
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: im in school right now so i dont controll the network.. however, i do have wifi and wired connection
<ActionParsnip> yadu_: is utube ripper a native linux app?
<trece8> don't know, yadu_
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, I reckon it would be easier to go and get your cd rom drive
<exones> ping laucian
<yadu_> ActionParsnip, no.... its not there in the repos....i got it off the net....dont remember from where
<exones> ping laucian
<yadu_> ActionParsnip, any way to fix my mplayer n sm ??
<yadu_> ActionParsnip, it looks bad.......
<exones> ping laucian
<Kungen354646> maybe i can do a network boot?
<fc> Someone know how fix "update-manager -d" in intrepid? Do not notify presence of jaunty
<ripps> yadu_: it probably a config option in smplayer, play around in the preferences menu
<trece8> exones, try with a slash first
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: yea.. i guess.. but its an hour awaaaaay xD
<yadu_> will installing all the codecs all over again help ?
<azlon> since I can't create a username/pass for a live usb, is there a way to "install" a copy of ubuntu onto a usb drive?
<exones> hi, i have install kde over ubuntu, then i deleted kde..now i see the kubuntu loading screen on startup..how can i make ubuntu start using gnome again?
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: besides.. i might learn something by being lazy
<hemer> hi all
<Adu3_linux> ciao ho un problema con kadu che nn si connette mi aiutate
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, you can do a net install, but you need to get access to the server to do put a  pxe boot image to let your pc boot
<hemer> i need help, i disable the panel from ubuntu :S
<fc> adu2_linux: english, plz
<fc> adu3_linux: english, plz
<ripps> hemer: ? do want to enable or disable the panel?
<trece8> Adu3_linux, /join #ubuntu-it
<Night_Owl> I think that's Spanish.
<Night_Owl> er
<Night_Owl> yea
<otm24> could anyone tell me how to set up my home network for ssh tunelling?
<trece8> no, Night_Owl, it's italian
<Night_Owl> Italian
<Night_Owl> gah
<Adu3_linux> i have a  problem with kadu: it isn't connect
<defrysk> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Night_Owl> Sorry, been a long night
<trece8> Night_Owl, i didn't sleep
<trece8> it's 8 am
<trece8> tell me about it
<Night_Owl> and still have no idea how to get my box to get its GRUB back.
<trece8> sorry for the offtopic
<FloodBot2> trece8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hemer> ripps war 2 panel, one up still working, and down disapear, e now a just see the minimized programs with alt+tab
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, what happened?
 * Night_Owl slides trece8 a can of Red Bull
<Bodsda> Hi, ive just upgraded my laptop to jaunty, but now my screen isnt displaying properly, its not using the whole screen, about an inch off of the left and the same off the righ isnt being used
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: i guess ill go get my external drive then
<fc> exones: edit with your favorite editor /etc/X11/default-display-manager. Insert substitute kdm with gdm, then restart X.
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, it would be the best and surest bet :)
<jjibn> did everybody here knows where could download registed photoshop cs4
 * trece8 answers like a maniac chinese: try to install from a live CD a ubuntu thing in another partition, just keep it with really low space
<fc> Adu3_linux: can you be more specific?
<Kungen354646> can anyone help me find out what kind of motherboard i have?
<knubbe> Hello. My fan is on 100% all the time on my Dell Inspiron laptop. Is there anyway to control the fan? (the cpu usage is 5-7% according to htop)
<jv_> jjibn, no piracy
<mrwes> jjibn, legally? NO
<trece8> then, when that grub (from the latest install) comes up, you'll be able to enter with your other kernels
<jv_> use gimp ;)
<trece8> am i right?
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, are you using windows or linux?
<Fillado> knubble: Yes
<jjibn> or other edition
<Night_Owl> I was running 8.04, it was fine, I told it to grab the updates, it apparently hung, powered off the machine, and now the hard drive comes up with GRUB error 15/18/a couple others
<mrwes> jjibn, or GIMPShop
<Fillado> knubbe: yes
<jv_> yep
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: ubuntu 9.04
<trece8> Night_Owl, have you tried what i said?
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, Might pay to google your machine
<knubbe> Fillado: could you point me in the right direction?
<Fillado> knubbe: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_control_fan_speed_.28lm-sensors.29
<Night_Owl> sorry, missed part of it.. gimme a sec
<jv_> jjibn, id you Must have it, check torrent sites
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, can you pastebin the exact errors please?
<knubbe> Fillado: thanks!
<trece8> install a new ubuntu in some unused space. When it finishes, it will make a new GRUB with an option to enter to the old OS, wouldn't it?
<jjibn> thx
<ActionParsnip> yadu_: do other players work ok. Try youtube-dl to see if the resulting file is different
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: here is the deal :) im on a japanese jvc victor mp-xp741
<unimatrix9> Kungen354646 , does lshw command not show you all kinds of info?
<Bodsda> Hi, ive just upgraded my laptop to jaunty, but now my screen isnt displaying properly, its not using the whole screen, about an inch off of the left and the same off the righ isnt being used -- anyone got any ideas as to wha the problem might be? It looks like a widescren tv not using widescreen mode
<trece8> it's a non-pretty solution, but it's simple and i assume it works
<gaelfx> so kids, I'm trying to use Transmission's web interface, but I'm discovering that I can't control which files are downloaded from the torrent, and also there are some issues with some of the dialogs being cut-off, possible because I'm using it on a netbook, can anyone enlighten me if there is some solution to this?
<jv_> jjibn, thing is I used to use photoshop all the time untill I figure out that all I needed was to learn gim basics
<jv_> worx good for me
<exones> fc, i have this line, /opt/kde3/bin/kdm....what should i write for gnome ?
<jv_> ment gimp
<durt> Kungen354646, if you ca find the specs in japanese, translate them with google
<durt> *can, even
<jv_> cinepaint too, check that one
<Mechdave> Kungen354646, this one? --> http://www.i4u.com/article2213.html
<fc> exones: gdm
<shadeslayer> fc: i have a better idea
<Kungen354646> durt: they dont say what motherboard it is
<fc> exones: locate gdm and insert the path
<shadeslayer> your trying to use gdm??
<exones> fc, thanks i will try now...
<mrwes> jjibn, I truly don't understand you coming into an OPEN SOURCE channel and asking where you can illegally download photoshop.....
<shadeslayer> exones: try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<fc> shadeslayer: which?
<shadeslayer> its much easier
<shadeslayer> fc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<hkais> hello
 * Dr_Willis dont need Photoshop.. ive been watching GIMP training tutorial videos. :)
<hkais> I need something similar to auditing, but with my own scripts. And therefore I need a hook, there I can hook into to start a script on logoff of any user.
<Kungen354646> Mechdave: yea, thats the one.. so i thougt maybe i can update my bios to be able to boot from usb, since it actually even hac usb 2.0 :) but then i need to know what mb it has
<fc> shadeslayer: i love cli & edit file :)
<durt> Kungen354646, does it matter? lshw etc. will get you all the gritty details. (but not the mobo manu)
<hkais> Is there something available?
<shadeslayer> fc: youre trying to configure gdm as default dm right??
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, well...after all you are a Doctor!
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, care to share the url?
<fc> shadeslayer: exones, not i
<shadeslayer> fc: thats what i mean :P
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  i found it on a Miro feed/cast.  meetthegimp.org I think
 * mrwes is watching Nova
<mrwes> k
<shadeslayer> forgot to add help there
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I ran GParted off the 9.04 Live CD and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162753/
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  yea   http://meetthegimp.org/
<fc> shadeslayer: i've gnome but don't use any $[x,k,d]dm
<shadeslayer> fc: i have all the nifty commands stacked away in a command.txt file on my desktop
<shadeslayer> fc: hehe
<coincoin161> hi
<mrwes> Dr_Willis, lookin' at it now -- thanks, but I don't see a link from there to download an illegal copy of Photoshop :P
<mrwes> heh
<fc> shadeslayer: it's good idea...ive some aliases which make the works for me..
<Dr_Willis> mrwes:  mv gimp.exe photoshop.exe
<mrwes> nod
<coincoin161> i have a canon pixma 2600, i know how to get it work on a 32 bits system but is there a way on a 64 bits system ?
<Kungen354646> durt: i used gksu lshw and got lots of information, but i still dont know the manufacterer of the mb
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: The errors are at the start of boot before it can load the OS.. GRUB at 1.5 comes up with mostly 15 and 18, occasionally others as well.
<durt> Kungen354646, ya, I don't think most mobos have identifying eeproms, what info _do_ you need?
<emretemp> in /etc/passwd file,  we can set  * or !  as a password to disable user login. Is there a difference between them? does  setting password to * also means setting passwords to ! ?
<blackest> How would I find out why my home directory permissions keep getting rewritten each time I reboot?
<Kungen354646> durt: i want to update my bios so i need to know what mb i have
<fc> btw i think there'is a problem with update-manager in intrepid. I cannot have hte notify for update to jaunty. Also, "sudo do-release-upgrade" show "no new release found". In /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade, i've Prompt=normal
<ActionParsnip> Kungen354646: i'd head into the bios to check
<exones> fc, thx it has kinda worked..
<fc> someone have the same trouble?
<durt> Kungen354646, ah, maybe take a look at... what ActionParsnip said.
<exones> but still i see the blue kde loading screen..
<exones> but then i make a auto-gnome log in
<Fillado> fc: are you trying to upgrade?
<fc> Fillado: yes
<exones> fc, no, i just want to get rid of kde
<bogdan> I want to make mail-notification work with evolution, but when i want to add a mailbox and select Evolution i says: "Mail notification can not contact Evolution. Make sure that Evolution is running and that the Evolution Jean-Yves Lefort's Mail Notification plugin is loaded". Anyone any ideea how to load the plugin ?thx
<Kungen354646> ActionParsnip: i have done that, and i got this line of text 63-0100-000002-00101111-102604-MONTARA-0ABBD001-Y2KC
<fc> Fillado: i do not want to upgrade changing repository, but with update-maneger
<jjibn> did everybody knows where I could get some info and concept about torrent
<Fillado> fc: ah, well that's basically what the update manager does
<jjibn> is there a hot bbs to talk about it
<durt> Kungen354646, well at least it's year 2000 compliant! :)
<jjibn> and its technician
<fc> exones: plz wait one moment..i'm searching in dictionary the word "rid".I'm italian ;)
<shadeslayer> exones: do you have a password??
<Dr_Willis> rid = to remove
<shadeslayer> for logging in
<Fillado> fc: changes them all the jaunty then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do it
<Boohbah> !ot > jjibn
<ubottu> jjibn, please see my private message
<Kungen354646> durt: haha yea, that was a relief xD
<fc> Fillado: ok....i'll try this way. Thx.
<Armag3ddon> shadeslayer,  what was the command again to install all the packages that do not come with ubuntu !
<exones> fc, get rid of = remove it, delete it
<fc> exones: yes, found the terms.
<fc> exones: change the bootsplash fomr grub
<Dr_Willis> Armag3ddon:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   (for starters)
<shadeslayer> Armag3ddon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fillado> fc: i take it you have all 8.10 updates?
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu | Armag3ddon
<bogdan> anyone any idea on the Evolution mail notification problem ?
<ubottu> Armag3ddon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> Kungen354646: is this a branded pc? like a dell?
<exones> fc, you see my problem..i installed kde over ubuntu, then removed it..now it starts with gnome but i see the blue kde loading screen (just after grub)
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know why totem-gstreamer is (usually) unable to play OGMs unless opened from inside Totem? Totem-xine doesnt appear to have this issue...
<Armag3ddon> thanks :D
<julian__> is there something i can make that can run some commands in terminal? like a batch file in windows.
<exones> fc, bootsplash change, how do i do it?
<bluejoe> hey, I'm using ubuntu 9.04 and alsa mixer. but I'm not able to mute the master channel. it just works for PCM. can anybody give me a hint?
<Kungen354646> ActionParsnip: its a jvc interlink mp-xp741
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, boot into live disk, chroot to your hard drive root partition and then re run the upgrade manager. That may work
<chazco> julian__ - Shell script?
<fc> exones: you want to change bootsplash or remove the bootsplahs?
<KEBA> how to merge mp3-files, i dont care about id3-tags, i just wanna have one instead of a lot mp3-files..
<julian__> will check it out, thanks chazco.
<Mechdave> ActionParsnip, or a ASUS S200N
<emretemp> in /etc/passwd file,  we can set  * or !  as a password to disable user login. Is there a difference between them? does  setting password to * also means setting passwords to ! ?
<Night_Owl> Well I'm booted into the live CD already on that machine
<exones> fc, i want to use standart screen from gnome
<mattgyv0> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: But I have no clue how to do the rest of what you just said :/
<Dr_Willis> KEBA: as a test just try cating them together?  cat foo.mp3  bar.mp3 > BIG.mp3 ?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, ok. open a terminal and type without the quotes "sudo chroot /dev/sda1"
<emretemp> anyone knows anything about /etc/passwd file ?
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: yep, but than ive the problem that there are the id3-tags somewhere in the BIG.mp3, thats ugly i think
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, that should then transfer the system to hard drive, then just type "sudo update-manager
<Mechdave> "
<fc> exones: aptitude install usplash
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda1: Not a directory.
<Night_Owl> It hasn't been able to mount the drive.
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:   what do that tags matter?  you said you dident care about the tags..
<Fillado> Mechdave: if you are trying to launch a GUI application it is better to use gksudo
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, can you pastebin the result of the following command --> fdisk -l
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: i think i will get problems while reading this mp3 file with a mp3-player, but ill test this
<Mechdave> Fillado, thx, I get caught up in the old school too much :)
<siropio> who knows if  a notepad version for linux exists?
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:  thats what i suggest.. :)
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: fdisk -l comes up ""
<Dr_Willis> siropio:  huh? theres dozens of text editors out for linux.
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know why totem-gstreamer is (usually) unable to play OGMs unless opened from inside Totem? Totem-xine doesnt appear to have this issue...
<Dr_Willis> siropio:  and most all make notepad.exe look like the..err.. poo it is. :P
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Oops sorry, try fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Night_Owl:  use sudo fdisk -l
<boota> I changed the user that httpd runs in the httpd.conf config file , then when I run the ps aux command there are 5 httpd pids , 4 for the user that I just changed but 1 root still is there ! , is that normal , the httpd.conf file says for me open httpd as root and he will change automatically the user
<siropio> i wonder if geany supports TCL language!!
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Oops sorry, try sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: sda or sda1?
<Dr_Willis> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Night_Owl> kk
<Dr_Willis> NOT sda1 :)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, we are trying to see what is on the hard drive in the way of partitions so it will be /dev/sda
<Steeley> siropio: gedit supports colour coding of Tcl
<Dr_Willis>   -l on 'sda1' will give.. confuseing output
<shally87> hi.. Anyone know how to enable keyboard in vbox??
<Dr_Willis> siropio:  geany supports more languages then ive ever heard of. :P
<hemer> o like to have a dock, but i try the coiro dock, simdock, avant window navigator, anehelp?
<hemer> is not estable
<Night_Owl> Mechdave/Dr_Willis: Pasted to http://paste.ubuntu.com/162763/
<siropio> Dr_Willis   , Steely   thanks
<ActionParsnip> hemer: koldock is pretty decent
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok your partitions are still there phew :)
<hemer> actionparnip i will try, tks :D
<Dr_Willis> I find most docks very er.. useless in too many ways. :)
<Night_Owl> Yeah, they are; I just can'd *do* anything with them right now :/
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: seems to work, ill ask here again, if totem crash
<shally87> i can use my keyboard in normal pc but when i turn on my vbox, the keyboard not functioning..
<ubuntu616_> what you recommend to install qemu or virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> KEBA: mp3wrap - Utility for MP3 wrapping (rolling multiple MP3s into one)
<ActionParsnip> hemer: if you use compiz you can use awn
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu616_: try both
<Dr_Willis> KEBA:  apt-cache search mp3         Lots of things in there.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok now try and mount /dev/sda1 with sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1  /mnt
<hemer> ActionParsnip i use ubuntu
<linux_viewer> i've problem with my ubuntu usb. the keyboard doesn't work.
<trece8> alll i wanted to say is that i resolved my problem
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Then do a ls -la /mnt and pastebin it
<ubuntu616_> i try virtual box, is work a lot
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question, i'm trying to connect my laptop to my tv using an svideo cable, but everytime i do so, and try to mirror screens, it doesn't work, how do i fix this?
<cha2> arif
<ActionParsnip> hemer: no, i meant compiz as your window manager like cube desktop style
<Dr_Willis> Houba1986:  what video card? and you have installed the proper drivers for that card?
<Dr_Willis> !tvout
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<KEBA> Dr_Willis: thx
<jurgentje> Hi... I've got an Option HSDPA Globesurfer 3G modem and Ubuntu seems to find it, but I can't get it running. Anyone in here who could help me?
<trece8> the issue with nvidia 6200 and linux-rt is that you have to stop gdm ( sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop )  when you have the nvidia 180 driver uninstalled (so you have to uninstall it and reset before this), and then install (with envyng -t , for example) the new driver
<Houba1986> Dr_Willis: it's the one that came built into my laptop, i think its an intel gma 915 or 945, something like that :S
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162766 .. Mount error when i tried running the first command.
<Dr_Willis> Houba1986:  some laptops i have. i have to hit the special keys to enable the tv out.. some dont..
<linux_viewer> i need a help. i can't enable desktop effect...
<trece8> Night_Owl, made some progress? I had made some... breakfast, and progress, solved my issue :)
<Night_Owl> lol
<trece8> linux_viewer, install the latest drivers
<Houba1986> Dr_Willis: yes, mine has that, and tv out works and everything, but the mirror screen option never works, i dunno why
<trece8> but the keyboard doesn't work so how can you write?
<claptrap> what is the best speech recognition software for ubuntu ?
<trece8> good question! Don't know
<Night_Owl> trece8: Mechdave's helping; I'd rather not do another install of Linux if I don't have to.. although the other option maybe is try a reinstall overtop of the original?
<trece8> have you googled that?
<trece8> no, Night_Owl , mine is simpler
<trece8> install it in some unused part of a partition
<Night_Owl> Um
<trece8> the whole point is making the new grub realise there is some other OS and put that in the grub
<Night_Owl> I'm not sure I have one
<Night_Owl> oh wait
<trece8> you didn't have any spare space?
<Night_Owl> You said unused part
<trece8> you can repartition
<Houba1986> claptrap, i heard dragon naturally speaking is a very good one
<cllaudyu> i have a problem on ubuntu 9.04... i dont have a graphic card installed and after i try to install one the hole system freezes and i nedd to restart it manualy...
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, when you installed to startwih did you use ext3 or ext4 filesystem?
<claptrap> Houba1986,  thanks ill have a look
<trece8> anyway, my idea is this: install it in unused space. Then, the GRUB will recognize the Ubuntu you had before and put it in GRUB
<trece8> afterwards, you remove the newly installed ubuntu
<Houba1986> Dr_Willis, so is there a way to get the mirror screens option to work?
<Night_Owl> Mech: To be honest, I don't remember. I think I just let it use whatever defaults they were.
<trece8> is like using a needle to get another needle out
<Night_Owl> heh
<cllaudyu> i have a problem on ubuntu 9.04... i dont have a graphic card installed and after i try to install one the hole system freezes and i need to restart it manualy...
<Mechdave> trece8, That is a bit of a heavy handed approach for me, I would prefer to maybe re install grub, or even solve the problem that caused this :)
<alanbshepard70> All of my filesystem windows (nautilus) just crashed without a message. How do I find out why so I can report it?
<trece8> Mechdave, but that could work, couldn't it? Maybe too "stupid" .. .but... i assume it works
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: without a graphics  card your system wont even POST
<trece8> it's not elegant, but who cares?
<trece8> cllaudyu, take notes:
<Dr_Willis> Houba1986:  check the forums for tat specific chipset. Ive not tried tv out with intel
<Mechdave> trece8, It will work as far as the grub on the new system would see the other system but once you removed it you possibly would be back where you started :(
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: you will need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in recovery console to revert to failsafe video settings
<trece8> Mechdave, I don't think so
<trece8> you can remove it from the other ubuntu
<trece8> the "original"
<trece8> just remove the partitions and the grub entries
<recon69> getting some really low level problems with ubuntu, GCC compilation memory error, gui having breaf lock up when gcc is running. kernal panics. looks like ubuntu cant manage memory properly
<Dr_Willis> recon69:  sounds more like a hardware issue to me.
<trece8> recon69, run a memtest86
<trece8> pick the ubuntu live cd and do a memtest86
<Mechdave> trece8, I have never tried it myself, I have always just mounted the boot partition to make sure it is ok and then booted from live disk and chrooted to the other system and then re installed grub
<ubuntu616_> i dont like qemo
<Dr_Willis> Grub is the kind of tool - thats worth learning - and learning very well.
<recon69> I'll run a mem test again, last one did not show any problems but that was a while ago.
<trece8> i didn't try either, Mechdave, but it can work... and if it works, that's all that matters
<Dr_Willis> recon69:  you are not 'overclocking' at all are you?
<arturo> ei!
<trece8> good question, Dr_Willis !
<Dr_Willis> Overclocking = bad idea now a days. :P
<trece8> arturo, /join #ubuntu-es para español
<Mechdave> trece8, true, but check this, it is strange --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162766/
<trece8> overclocking: selling bad unstable computers as gaming ones
<Mechdave> trece8, see the /dev/sda1 entry, see the number of blocks?
<Dr_Willis> trece8:  i MUST have that extra 4 fps! even tho my lcd cant show them that fast!
<recon69> Dr_Willis: no, to easy to fry you processor/mb, for me anyway :)
<trece8> people are strange, Mechdave , when you are a stranger faces look ugly when you're alone
<marlock> hi
<Mechdave> trece8, Where did that come from?
<marlock> i'm affected by the intel bug
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Song lyrics.
<trece8> Popular knowledge
<marlock> EXA runs my system out of ram
<Night_Owl> No-one remembers your name.. when you're strange.. when you're.. straaaaaaaange..
<marlock> is there anyone that has a workaround
<trece8> sorry, i didn't sleep properly or at all
<jumbers> Is enabling Hyperthreading in Ubuntu Server worthwhile?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, trece8 Oh ok
<recon69> Mechdave: The door,  people are strange, good song actually
<trece8> marlock, what is EXA?
<vart> nautilus is showing one of the not-mounted partitions in the Places. How do I remove it?
<recon69> *doors
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I think we need to do a fsck on dev/sda before any more
<azlon> how can I change the source of where I download my updates from? it seems to be going really slow. I think it is because I am in China and downloading from a US repository. Is there a way to automatically find the fastest repository?
<marlock> trece8, EXA is the graphic acceleration method in xorg.conf
<Mechdave> I do not believe I have ever heard it myself
<recon69> vart: open your computer and take it out?
<unutbu> azlon: Click System>Admin>Software Sources
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Seriously? Awesome song. Look it up on songza.com sometime.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, will do
<vart> recon69: partition, not disk - I do not want to see it in the sidebar of nautilus
<marlock> trece8, UXA is too much instable for using it. Anyway i can't use my pc for more than 2 hours because xorg uses all the ram
<unutbu> azlon: Click the "Download from" button and choose "Other"
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Meantime.. what am I doing for fsck? Just sudo fsck /dev/sda ?
<marlock> trece8, Xorg increase its ram progressively
<Night_Owl> I don't know the commands but I'm not afraid of using a CLI :)
<unutbu> azlon: A new window will pop up with a button "Select Best Server"
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, sudo fsck -r /dev/sda1
<azlon> awesome
<azlon> got it, thanks!
<trece8> marlock, I can't help with that
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, -r is for interactive repair
 * Night_Owl nodsnods
<recon69> how long should you run mem test for ?
<trece8> a century
<Night_Owl> I've bounced around MS DOS long enough; command lines don't bother me.
<trece8> sorry, just until you have to do some other stuff
<Night_Owl> Woops
<trece8> good... now my video works... my speakers don't
<recon69> well, going to give it a go as i'm sick to death of unstable system.
<Mechdave> trece8, Night_Owl Who am I kidding... I have heard this before
<trece8> one thing.... just for knowing
<recon69> I'll report back and whine later :)
<trece8> Installing the nvidia VIDEO driver to linux-rt makes the sliders of the AUDIO VOLUME down
<djiins> bonjour a tous
<trece8> BIZARRE!!!!
<lrojas_> hi all
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Remember that paste I showed you earlier about "Could this be a zero-length partition?".. fsck.ext3 comes up with that error.
<trece8> i don't know what the sound volumes have anything to do with the video driver!
<trece8> !fr djiins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr djiins
<wathek> hello all I'm installing Ubuntu Jaunty on my Macbook Air and I can't get the bootloader to choose which OS to startup
<trece8> !fr | djiins
<ubottu> djiins: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<wathek> any help please ?
<djiins> no probleme i can spek english  :) so i saif Hi all  :)
<djiins> said*
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Hopefully fsck will repair it and not just report it (fingers crossed)
<Night_Owl> I dunno
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, It has done it again?
<Night_Owl> It went back to a $ prompt pretty much right away.
<archman> Synaptic crashes when I check "view in terminal" (jaunty) anyone has that problem too?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, crapola
<archman> ooh i get why...
<trece8> good, archman, that's the spirit!
<vart> nautilus is showing one of the not-mounted partitions in the Places. How do I remove it from th sidebar?
<trece8> how do i start conky?
<archman> trece8, can i somehow make Synaptic to use xterm over gnome-ternimal?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, type  dmesg | tail and pastebin it please
<trece8> synaptic is a GUI, archman
<Ziw> trece8: open a terminal and type conky and press enter :p
<trece8> you can use aptitude for that, i assume
<trece8> Ziw, and auto-start?
<Ziw> trece8: that i dont know :)
<archman> trece8, i know, but you can view the install progression by clicking that "show in terminal or so"
<trece8> gotcha
<trece8> I think i misunderstood you, archman
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162777
<trece8> I don't know that, archman
<archman> trece8, ok cheers!
<vart> archman: try System -> Preferencies -> Preferred Applications -> System
<trece8> do you want bigger letters?
<trece8> if you want bigger letters, just configure xterm
<vart> archman: You can see the progress by clicking details without selection - view in terminal
<archman> vart, did it already, set it to xterm, cause my gnome-terminal don't work (don't know why?); but Synaptic crashes (stucks) anyway. Any ideas?
<archman> vart, how?
<jumbers> Is enabling Hyperthreading in Ubuntu Server worthwhile?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Does the startup menu on your live disk have an option to rescue existing install?
<lrojas> hi all, i was wondering if i could get a bit of help, i mean to install the VMWare server in my ubuntu jaunty box, is there anything like an apt-get install command  for this ?\
<lazermann> Can someone assist me with WINE?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: As in, the menu where it asks for things like doing a memory test, checking the CD for errors and such? I don't think it did.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I don't like the i/o errors
<Night_Owl> Neither do I :P
<SiDi> !vmware @ lrojas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware @ lrojas
<SiDi> !vmware | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<SiDi> lazermann: feel free to ask
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Not meaning to scare you but the last time I saw that I ended up replacing my hd
<vart> archman: On the dialog Synaptic opens uncheck "Close when finished" And click the small triangle "Details" you can even select all output and copy to the side with Ctrl+Ins
<lazermann> ok i have just installed it through packages installer
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok I am going to do a google for a few mins
<lazermann> when i choose to configure Wine it opens a window with tabs
<vart> !enter | lazermann
<ubottu> lazermann: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lrojas> SiDi: what is the diference between VirtualBox and VMWare? my processor is a Q8200 from intel and as far as i understand, VirtualBox needs the VT-?? support in the intel processors wich mine does not have
<lazermann> the audio driver chosen is ALSA but no sound is tested. Plus when i choose a new application i go to Winblows drive and choose winamp.exe it hangs
<azlon> I don't see my bluetooth adapter when I do lspci -vnn... how can I install it?
<lazermann> how to play Winamp for example
<lazermann> ?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yeah, I probably will have to too.. although being I have more than one machine to operate with.. I'm typing on my laptop atm, running the commands with the Ubuntu drive plugged into what's normally my XP machine, with the actual bot box (where the hard drive came from) behind me. I want a larger hard drive for my XP machine anyways so one of those will probably get migrated to the bot.
<archman> vart, hmm...i need to try to install something to try this :D
<lazermann> OK I SHALL TRY WITHOUT ENTER. 1sek
<vart> lazermann: maybe better to find some linux alternative to winamp that supports winamp skins?
<archman> vart, ACTUALLY, that "details" arrow is what i talked about, it uses gnome-terminal, no?
<SiDi> lrojas: it doesnt "need" it, it supports it.
<lazermann> Well I have qmmp and it sucks. I used to like xmms, but can't find nothing but xmms2 which sucks greatly
<vart> archman: I really do not know...
<SiDi> lrojas: virtualbox is free and opensource software from sun. I use it here and i'm very happy with it, really easy to setup
<lazermann> What other payer do you mean?
<SiDi> lazermann: you need to _reinstall_ the apps under wine
<lazermann> ok
<lazermann> like setup.exe?
<SiDi> lazermann: about linux audio players, lets quote rhythmbox / banshee / exaile / amarok, they all rock
<SiDi> lazermann: yes.
<lrojas> SiDi: and installation is as easy as sudo apt-get install virtualbox ? ( i am on ubuntu 64bits ( AMD64? )
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  you can compile xmms on ubuntu if you really really want xmms
<SiDi> lrojas: yes, they are in the repository ;) and they have a PPA with the latest version too
<SiDi> !virtualbox | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lazermann> rythmbox does not support winamp skins does it?
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!
<archman> hi!
<vart> lazermann: you can open the Synaptic and write winamp in the search box - there are a lot
<maxcrash> got to go...
<SiDi> lazermann: of course not since winamp skins are for winamp :)
<Dr_Willis> I thought bmpx had support for winamp skins. (if you want ugly winamp skins)
<SiDi> lazermann: i used to use winamp, from ~2.93 to 5.5, and i do am very happy with exaile under linux.
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. Anybody using tracker with "a lot of" files (ie. more than a couple of thousand)? It seems on my system, it indexes for hours, then it notices the index it just created is corrupt and starts over.
<thaihoa> hello
<chocobanana> Does anyone have a clue why does Jaunty always start with blurry fonts? The only fix I found is temporary and it involves disabling Desktop effects and re-enabling right after. Any clues?
<lrojas> SiDi: thanks
<jumbers> Is enabling Hyperthreading in Ubuntu Server worthwhile?
<SiDi> lrojas: you're welcome. If you need help on how to do something with virtualbox, the guys in #vbox are awesome ;)
<lazermann> ok...
<lazermann> what about audio drivers in Wine?
<lazermann> not sayingof video yet
<SiDi> lazermann: what with audio drivers ?
<azlon> hcitool scan is supposed to list my bluetooth adapters, correct?
<lazermann> in the audio TAB it seems that there are many drivers to choose from. ALSA is marked, but when i press to TEST the sound it does nothing
<SiDi> lazermann: you're under ubuntu -> you're using PulseAudio by default -> wine doesn't support PulseAudio yet -> Go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and choose ALSA -> open /etc/pulse/client.conf and set autospawn to false -> reboot -> choose the "ALSA" checkbox in winecfg's audio tab -> you have sound under wine.
<archman> gnome-terminal won't work after upgrading to jaunty. when i launch it it just gives me a busy cursor which lasts about 10secs and then it back to normal, terminal not opening at all. Any ideas?
<kryle> ouh,, new dist out, ubuntu 9.04, anyone running it yet ?
<archman> kryle, me, it's good
<gartral_> how do i restart X from terminal?
<kryle> archman: i run 8.10 now, is it major change ?
<shadeslayer> !x > gartral_
<ubottu> gartral_, please see my private message
<archman> kryle, major improovements in boot time (15secs less), other is pretty the same ;)
<[4-tea-2]> kryle: for me, the upgrade was the smoothest Ubuntu upgrade ever.
<gartral_> shadeslayer: how do i check PMs from irssi? :P
<kryle> cool
<toan> help me!
<[4-tea-2]> kryle: but then, I also don't use Intel graphics. ;)
<toan> root@MyLove:~# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<toan>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                              .: 197: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<toan> ERROR: APACHE_PID_FILE needs to be defined in /etc/apache2/envvars
<toan> apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<toan>                                                                                                                        [fail]
<FloodBot2> toan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> gartral_: alt+<no. here>
<shadeslayer> !pastebin > toan
<ubottu> toan, please see my private message
<kryle> same here xD
<zukabuka> рш
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, lines 9 of the fdisk pastebin is the one that worries me, too many blocks
<zukabuka> hi
<mib_cc5knk3m> can i get my laptop fingerprint reader working with ubuntu 9.04?
<Night_Owl> Mech: from the dmesg?
<shadeslayer> !thinkfinger | mib_cc5knk3m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinkfinger
<shadeslayer> !fingerprint | mib_cc5knk3m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint
<shadeslayer> mib_cc5knk3m: ok one sec
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, http://paste.ubuntu.com/162766/
<Night_Owl> Mechdave I'm currently attempting to burn the Ultimate Boot CD ISO
<shadeslayer> mib_cc5knk3m: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/get-your-fingerprint-reader-to-work-in.html
<chocobanana> Does anyone have a clue why does Jaunty always start with blurry fonts? The only fix I found is temporary and it involves disabling Desktop effects and re-enabling right after. Any clues?
<archman> Any help with gnome terminal please?
<chocobanana> archman: what's the problem?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Ahh.. yeah.. that thing.. Yeah, I agree. Not good -_-
<azlon> how can I create an image of my drive?
<Chris_Were> what package do i neew to install to get gtk2 themes in icewm?
<nmvictor> archman:what help?
<shadeslayer> mib_cc5knk3m: no need for the repo
<lazermann> sidi my client.conf seem to have no autospawn value
<mib_cc5knk3m> thanks shade...just installed ubuntu...looking forward to leaving windows ;)
<conqeror> helo
<lazermann> there are just comments all over
<archman> nmvictor, chocobanana: gnome-terminal won't work after upgrading to jaunty. when i launch it it just gives me a  busy cursor which lasts about 10secs and then it back to normal, terminal not opening at  all. Any ideas?
<SiDi> lazermann: alright, go on the next step then ;)
<conqeror> i have a problem
<DRAGGER> Hello, i want to install jar package on ubuntu
<DRAGGER> any help ?
<lazermann> Sidi do i have to reboot?
<chocobanana> archman: look here http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1415757.html
<archman> thanks!
<nmvictor> how about xterm?or if you aint brave enough to have a glimpse of the root file,then i'd suggest reinstalling it?
<chocobanana> archman: or google for jaunty upgrade gnome terminal
<archman> nmvictor, i'm already using xterm, but i want this one ;)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, what is the root folder doing in /mnt?
<lazermann> is anyone using ircII? =)
<SiDi> lazermann: yes please (unless you know how to manually kill pulseaudio)
<DRAGGER> How to install jar packges on ubunto ?
<lazermann> Sidi can you tell me how to manually kill ulseaudio?
<bullgard4> Nautilus 2.24.1 shows the icon of some folders with a white diagonal cross. What does this cross mean?
<lazermann> p*
<nmvictor> well,maybe the second option would do.Jaunty upgrade might have messed up some file.use exter too sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal(not sure about its package name)
<archman> chocobanana, edit fstab?!? hmm...hazard :D
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Something I was reading on a thread at a website - I think it was ubuntuforums.org - about reinstalling GRUB.
<conqeror> im running on sempron 2600+, 512mb ram, gf4 mx 440SE, ubuntu (acctualy with xfce), ive installed and configured latest nvidia drivers, but smthing is slow, when i minimalize e.g. opera to the taskbar, it takes few seconds to... reload desktop? i mean i see no icons a it looks like it has frozen for few seconds
<SiDi> lazermann: "ps aux | grep pulse" then "kill -9 <PID>" (PID = the second number on the left of the line returned by the ps aux command)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, so you put it there and not the system
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, that is ok
<plus91> hi
<Night_Owl> Yeah.. I tried seeing what I could find before I came here.. but I feel this is a lil over my head.
<chinosuke>  wireshark in ubuntu 9.04 cannot work in promicious mode.
<zukabuka> lazermann: hi
<shadeslayer> chinosuke: promicious mode??
<chinosuke> yes
<shadeslayer> chinosuke: no i mean whats that??
<chinosuke> it used to work in 8.04
<plus91> ciao
<conqeror> halo?
<tony__> ciao a tutti
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I can reboot into a 'fresh' version of Live if you'd prefer :)
<naught101> anyone else have problems installing mysql?
<nmvictor> <archman>I think it goes by the name gnome-terminal.Im running update manager,thus i cant access synaptic..Check with your synaptic
<kryle> could anyone help me? i have upgraded wine, but i get a error msg when i try to run it...
<plus91> ciao tony__
<chinosuke> it mean capturing all packet in the network
<gartral> this tracker thing is reaally ticking me off
<nmvictor> naught101>Yeah,hear
<archman> nmvictor ???
<Bo7> can I setup permissions so that all new files that are created in a directory gets a certain permission?
<naught101> nmvictor: any solutions?
<Bo7> it's for vsftpd, now no uploaded files can be read
<dob1> hi, why firefox doesn't recognize the flash plugin installed by ubuntu?
<nmvictor> archman:how far with synaptic?
<kryle> could anyone help me? i have upgraded wine, but i get a error msg when i try to run it...
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, that would be good, give us a fresh start
<nmvictor> naught101:Got a problem,can you help?
<Night_Owl> A'igh Mech, gimme a few
<yancho> hi i am trying to mount a partition from a NAS in my /etc/fstab with this line: //10.0.0.200/public /media/fileserver smbfs username=admin,password=PASS 0 0 <- but i am having no write credentials .. how can i fix it please?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Also, I've burned that Ultimate Boot CD.. should I try booting into that?
<naught101> nmvictor: I'm sorry, I don't understand you.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, you can if you like
<nmvictor> naught101:I have installed apache plus all php/mysql stuff.However,pointing my browser to http://localhost opens a save file dialog box with the file type PHTMl
<naught101> ah, different problem
<archman> this fix for gnome-terminal didn't work...
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: OK, gonna try that, see what happens. See a *lot* of people recommending it.
<strep> hi again !)
<lazermann> sidi it doesnt kill
<lazermann> i ll reboot
<strep> which plugins should I install to run properly everything on firefox?
<shadeslayer> strep: flash support and thats about it
<nmvictor> archman:You reinstalled it?
<giaco> hello
<Dr_Willis> strep:  i always install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extra' package  it pulls in a lot of things that are normally desired
<casbxb> Hi again
<chinosuke> wireshark in ubuntu 9.04 not working in promicious mode
<casbxb> is there any guide to share internet with a vista computer please
<casbxb> ?
<shadeslayer> chinosuke: so file a bug or see what the terminal says
<strep> Dr_Willis where can i find this "ubuntu-restricted-extra"?
<giaco> Since my update to Jaunty I'm experiencing corruption in almost every OpenGL application including blender. I need to solve this problem, can you help me?
<casbxb> i could do that in PcLinuxOS with the iptables thing
<lazermann> I was to ask a question about Nvidia drivers. Last time i activated it and upon reboot there was just black screen. It seemed it was logging in but i saw nothing. How to avoid this again, or at least how to restore normal screen if black screen comes again?
<casbxb> but not here
<shadeslayer> strep: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<cha2> ketapang
<strep> in c/p this in a terminal?
 * Nitrox22 is away: WGA Activation Failed. Try again Later
<chinosuke> i work in graphic mode .
<chinosuke> don't know where to capture the error. it just do not display other packets.
<Dr_Willis> strep:  its in the package mnager
<archman> nmvictor, no, i'll try
<strep> ok tyvm Dr_Willis =)
<giaco> I'm experiencing corruption on intel drivers
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  to restore you could backup your xorg.conf first..  then restore it if needed.
<shadeslayer> giaco: intel IGP's?
<casbxb> any idea for my case ? thanks in advance
<gartral> index-tracker fails on boot
<lazermann> but how to do it?
<mib_l6ub2tbm> hey
<shadeslayer> giaco: they are a regression in ubuntu,meaning they are a known problem and ftm are blacklisted and being wokred upon
<gartral> and the stupid selection window does nothing but come back
<mib_l6ub2tbm> i am having trouble getting my ubuntu machine to get an ip address from my router
<shadeslayer> mib_l6ub2tbm: wifi??
<mib_l6ub2tbm> no lan
<archman> nmvictor, nope, not working
<strep> Dr_Willis there are 2 different : xubuntu-restricted-extras and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:just installed ubuntu
<shadeslayer> mib_l6ub2tbm: what does sudo dhclient say?
<Dr_Willis> strep:  one is for xubuntu :) one is for ubuntu
<strep> which one is better for jaunty?
<tuffgong> hello im having problem updating my system
<giaco> shadeslayer, do you know where can I read for for being informed on the progressions?
<archman> nmvictor, in xterm: gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline
<shadeslayer> giaco: bug tracker
<strep> ok thats sounds logical ty ;P
<tuffgong> im getting this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb: files list file for package `flex' is missing final newline
<Dr_Willis> strep:  they both install 90% of the same things.
<tuffgong> while updating
<shadeslayer> !bug > giaco
<ubottu> giaco, please see my private message
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer: says nothing
<Dr_Willis> strep:  and if you see the 'java eula'  dialog in a text window.. use the TAB key to get to the 'ok' button, then hit enter...
<Dr_Willis> Stupid Java EULA...
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:just prints out 4 lines
<mib_l6ub2tbm> about copyright
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:and now it is frozen
<shadeslayer> mib_l6ub2tbm: ok,do you have dhcp in your router?
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:yes
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: You familiar with the UBCD at all?
<shadeslayer> mib_l6ub2tbm: wait for a moment for the output
<strep> ok ty Dr_Willis =)
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:every other computer gets an ip addreess
<tuffgong> hi, can some one please help me out...
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:just typed #dhclient
<shadeslayer> mib_l6ub2tbm: ill be out in about 4 min so it would be better if someone else could answer your query :)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, All I know is it gave me a cli and that was it
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:ok thanks
<Night_Owl> ahh
<mib_l6ub2tbm> shadeslayer:does it usually take this long to get an output
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, You back in a live version?
<shadeslayer> mib_l6ub2tbm: depending on the router
<shadeslayer> !dhcp > mib_l6ub2tbm
<ubottu> mib_l6ub2tbm, please see my private message
<Night_Owl> meh.. rebooting into Live :P
<Night_Owl> I'll have to figure out that CD later.
<Night_Owl> btw Mechdave, my options are Try Ubunutu, Install, Check disc, Test Memory, Boot from hard disk, and F1-F6
<tuffgong> hello can anyone help me... im having trouble updating my system
 * Nitrox22 is back (gone 00:09:06)
<tuffgong> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb: files list file for package `flex' is missing final newline
<tuffgong> im getting the above error
<tuffgong> please help
<Mechdave> Try check disk
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Try check disk
<tuffgong> Mechdave, can you please help me
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: That was for checking the cd for errors.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Oh ok, no worries
<tuffgong> i cannot update my system using Update manager
<Mechdave> tuffgong, whats up?
<tuffgong> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/apt_0.7.14ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb: files list file for package `flex' is missing final newline
<TuxMan> what is the best source for english subtitles (for movies / series)???
<tuffgong> that is the error im getting
<scribawf> is there a GUI interface editor for grub, (other than kgrubeditor)?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Sire I have a cunning plan (Captain Darling, Blackadder)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I am thinking of nuking your sda1 and then re installing it to boot the system on the hard disk
<cougarten> scribawf: I think there is one but I forgot the name
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Just don't tell me your idea of "turnip surprise" is "It's a turnip.. surprise!!"
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, LOL
<Night_Owl> ^_~
<Night_Owl> Captain Darling, meet Baldrick.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, just give me a while to sort out in my head what to do
<scribawf> cougarten;  there used to qgrubeditor but that is no longer around, I guess?
<tuffgong> :(
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yeah.. in the meantime, I gotta wait for it to finish going through the list of errors which I think are the hard drive.
<cougarten> scribawf: I don§t know. Thought I found a grub editor in the repos (and no KDE stuff)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, righto, pastebin them when they are done
<cougarten> Partitioning fails when I try to resize my windows partition. running CHKDSK does not help either. Any Ideas?
<Juliuxu> Hay
<SmileDay> how to burn 9.04 image in ubuntu 8.10?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Don't think I can; there's a *lot* of them, and this is before it loads the GUI.. so if I can, I'm not entirely sure how :/
<bestadvocate> hello
<cougarten> Smileday: zou can upgrade without the CD, you know?
<scribawf> cougarten:  I browsed through them but maybe just missed 1 of the repositories, u know which one?
<giaco> how can I perform a package regression?
<bestadvocate> Hey anyone else notice a problem/bug with Jaunty's Spatial mode not remembering your window locations?
<cougarten> scribawf, no sry, thought I installed it via sznaptic without additional repos
<saxin> I can't change the volume with the keyboard, what prog would help me fix that?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: There's a *lot* of duplication.
<SmileDay> how to burn 9.04 image in ubuntu 8.10? I know this programs errror happening after cd insert after burning!
<cougarten> SmileDay: rightclick might reveal some CD burning option
<cougarten> SmileDay: you can upgrade without the CD, you know?
<tikka> SmileDay, if your 8.10 install is working fine - don't upgrade to jaunty yet. In my opinion anyway.
<scribawf> cougarten; ok well, then will hafta continue my quest, but I have a prblm with mine- but it lets me choose the best :) Ubuntu - I lost my winXP line!
<SmileDay> I will use not upgrade cd. I will new install.
<cougarten> scribawf, lost my XP too :)
<high-freq> anyone know why network-manager keeps editing my /etc/resolv.conf file...
<SmileDay> .....;;;
<tuffgong> fuck this support channel
<scribawf> cougarten;  I guess I can always manually edit the list anyways
<Night_Owl> Hmm..
<tuffgong> if this aint a support channel
<bestadvocate> Anyone else use Nautlus's Spatial/Non-browser mode?  I'm having a problem with it not saving window positioning
<buzzomatic> hey
<tuffgong> why name it the official support channel
<Seeker`> !language | tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cougarten> SmileDaz: have you considert using an USB stik?
<Blinkiz> high-freq, It's because network-manager is in charge of network configurations on your machine.
<mkasson_> does ubuntu come with nfs sharing built in?
<Blinkiz> high-freq, if you want to add nameserver, you have todo this from within network-manager
<high-freq> kk ya thats all i need to do is add nameserver
<buzzomatic> I'm trying to set my screen to its native resolution, but whenever I do, I get this error: http://pastie.org/465886
<dotblank1> mkasson_:  I don't think soo I always had to install nfs somthing...
<buzzomatic> I'm using the proprietry ATI drivers
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, this is in a different computer than the sysem was installed on?
<Blinkiz> mkasson, No, but just install the package nfs-common and it will work as client
<cougarten> tuffgong: have you given us any reason to support you? be thankful for any service you get for free
<buzzomatic> And my card is a HD4830
<cougarten> Partitioning fails when I try to resize my windows partition. running CHKDSK does not help either. Any Ideas?
<mkasson_> dotblank1, ARGH explains why I spent hours to get an nfs drive to mount
<scribawf> cougarten:  tnx for your input, I'll just keep on lookin', thank you for trying.
<mkasson_> and thanks too Blinkiz
<mkasson_> and portmpa
<dotblank1> Anyone have experiance with EC2?
<SmileDay> I want 'upgrade with reinstall' from 8.10 to 9.04... how to?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: The hard drive was in a 1.8G Celeron. I took it out and plugged into my 3.2G P4 because I didn't know if it was the hard drive was the issue or not, and the Celeron was having issues booting from the CD drive properly.
<cougarten> SmileDay, whts wrong woth your installation?
<cougarten> SmileDaz: have you considert using an USB stik?
<Night_Owl> It's currently still in the 3.2
<Muuker> Hello, How can I assign some programs to XF86Launch* commands? I want to start some programs with my ATI Remote Wonder and I have mapped the keycodes but I can't seem to find a way to bind them.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I think that might account for most of your errors
<mkasson_> sorry dotblank1, no exp with that. but got nfs working thansk
<cougarten> so if my windows partition does not want to be resiyed I have no alternative to formating? sad...
<cougarten> *resized
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: No; it was having those errors on the Celeron as well.
<Night_Owl> Before I took it out.
<SmileDay> brasero, k3b are error happening as CD insert after brun.
<mkasson_> cougarten, how is it failing?
<cougarten> mkasson_: It just canceles after some strange grinding of the harddrive but windows still works now. shall i run gparted from commandline and give zou the error?
<mkasson_> cougarten,  nope.  I only use Partition Magic for windows
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I finally finished rebooting into Live btw
<mkasson_> cougarten, and "only" cause I've had troubs with everything else
<Blinkiz> SmileDay, Hi there. Seems you having problem installing ubuntu 9.04 from a CD. There exist a lot of ways to install ubuntu. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html for more detailed information. If you need any help, come back here with your questions :)
<mib_l6ub2tbm> hey guys
<mkasson_> cougarten, you have access to PM?
<mkasson_> er, partition magic, not private message
<cougarten> mkasson_ good, Ill try to reduce the siye with that. Is it free or mazbo on the "ultimate boot CD"?
<mib_l6ub2tbm> i am able to ping my router but it does not give out an ipaddress
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Were those errors coming up when the live was booting?
<cougarten> mkasson_: I think I have ;)
<mkasson_> cougarten, ;) good
<stalker314314> hi all, is it possible for wireless network NOT to disconnect after logout (so I can start xdmcp session)?
<buzzDrive> Hi does somebody could help me to fix the correct rights in write in my partitions I give you my fstab http://pastebin.com/m70fae29
<Mechdave> mib_l6ub2tbm, you need to enable the dhcp server on your router
<archman> who here is running Jaunty and his gnome-terminal works?
<cougarten> makasson_: cya later
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yes, and on both machines. Which suggests it's something to do with the drive.
<dotblank1> stalker314314: Have you tried setting "system setting" or "use this for all users"
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, do you have a spare drive there?
<mib_l6ub2tbm> Mechdave: dhcp server is on the router already. I can get ipaddress for 3 computer except for the ubuntu box
<Mechdave> archman, yeah no problems why?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I do.. they're small ones, but I have em.
<archman> Mechdave:  i can't run it, did you upgrade in Update manager from intrepid?
<dotblank1> mib_l6ub2tbm: wait you can ping the router yet you don't have an ip address
<Blinkiz> buzzDrive, Hi there. I don't see any wrong with your fstab. Please explain more what is wrong
<Mechdave> mib_l6ub2tbm, check that the network setings are for dhcp and not static addressing
<Mechdave> archman, no I did a clean install
<archman> Mechdave, it doesn't work because I upgraded it seems
<giaco> I need to roll back from libgl1-mesa-dri (7.4-0ubuntu3)  to 7.3 . Where can I download the archive and perform this operation?
<buzzDrive> Blinkiz: I could not write any data with my current user, the directory is owned by root i don't know if it could help
<archman> ANYONE upgraded from intrepid to jaunty and his gnome-terminal works?
<dotblank1> giaco: have you tried using the force option in synaptic?
<archman> in UM
<MyWay> hi, which directory of ubuntu contains boot/shutdown sounds?
<dotblank1> archman: mine did
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I am wondering if you can do an install on another drive and then put all your bots onto that one for now
<Blinkiz> buzzDrive, Which drive are you talking about? You have a lot of them in your fstab
<archman> dotblank1, you upgraded with UM?
<Mechdave> archman, that is odd, any error messages?
<dotblank1> archman: you may have to delete your config files for gnome that might fix it
<dotblank1> archman: I upgraded with "update-manager -d"
<strep> hi again!
<buzzDrive> Blinkiz: I speak about all volxx drive (partition) in fact
<Bodsda> Hi guys, I just upgraded my laptop to jaunty and now i have some strange display problems. The desktop displays perfectly, everything runs smoothly but Ubuntu does not fill the screen, it has two strips top to bottom on the outer left and right of the screen that are not being used, it reminds me of the annoying black lines on the top and bottom of your tv when watching a film on tv.
<Bodsda> Hope this makes sense, if you need more information please ask.
<archman> Mechdave, gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline
<DRAGGER> Hello , how i do install application using direct link for e.g. "http://argouml-downloads.tigris.org/nonav/argouml-0.28/ArgoUML-0.28-src.tar.gz"
<cougarten1> mkasson_: I need to boot it from a CD, right? I failed trying to boot fom CD last time... (stupid computer and not even mine)
<strep> which package should i install to run applets properly?
<giaco> dotblank1, there's not available option to downgrade
<archman> dotblank1, i upgraded when the final release was out...
<dotblank1> Bodsda: do you know what the current screen resolution is?
<nmvictor> MyWay:open login at system>Administartion>login window  somewhere their lies an answer to your querry
<buzzDrive> Blinkiz: to write data on some of these drive I must change the owner of these directory (mounting point)
<Bodsda> dotblank1, 1024x768 i believe
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Well, it's a bot I use for channel maintenance and such.. at the very least, I need to access the user files for it. If I can do that - with or without GRUB - if I really need to I can reformat.
<dotblank1> giaco: try searching for that package on google and downloading it.
<archman> Mechdave any ideas?
<DRAGGER> Hello , how i do install application using direct link for e.g. "http://argouml-downloads.tigris.org/nonav/argouml-0.28/ArgoUML-0.28-src.tar.gz"
<DRAGGER> ?
<Night_Owl> (The total files are probably small enough to fit on a floppy; I just need to get at them!!)
<cougarten1> who wanted to know something about a Grub GUI? I lied, I have kgrub, nothing else
<dotblank1> Bodsda: can you paste the output of "xrandr -q"
<dotblank1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Mechdave> archman, try sudo apt-get install -f something may be broken
<Blinkiz> buzzDrive, Yes, try the command chown. It will change ownership of files and directories. For example "sudo chown -R buzzdrive:buzzdrive /media/vol01"
<Slart> !info startupmanager | cougarten1
<ubottu> cougarten1: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.12-1 (jaunty), package size 95 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<giaco> dotblank1, searching for "libgl1-mesa-dri (7.4-0ubuntu3)" in google returns nothing
<MyWay> nmvictor: i don't need change the sound, but get it, is there the path in administration -> login?
<dotblank1> giaco: ok let me look
<archman> Mechdave, nope, everything ok
<giaco> dotblank1, sorry wrong paste, the package that I need is libgl1-mesa-dri_7.3 386
<cougarten1> mkasson_: I need to boot Partition Magic it from a CD, right? I failed trying to boot fom CD last time... (stupid computer and not even mine)
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: ... I remember something happening last time too.. I was on 7.04 and ended up upgrading to 8.04 because something went kerplewey on me..
<Bodsda> dotblank1, http://pastebin.com/f1bd7b670
<nmvictor> MyWay:of course changing the sound opens a folder for yo to select.Get the link from their
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok run gparted and then see what partition numbers are in the extended partition
<dotblank1> giaco: these are all i found
<dotblank1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl1-mesa-dri&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<DRAGGER> Hello , how i do install application using direct link for e.g. "http://argouml-downloads.tigris.org/nonav/argouml-0.28/ArgoUML-0.28-src.tar.gz"؟
<Blinkiz> cougarten and mkasson, that are you two trying to do? Why is not an ubuntu live cd enough with gparted?
<Blinkiz> that = what
<dotblank1> Bodsda: try running "xrandr -s 1280x800"
<strep> hi! should i install icedtea / java5 or java6 (i use jaunty xbuntu) gracias =)
<MyWay> nmvictor, thanks!
<Thursap> i want to rename a series of files named like K34cups to S66cups (sum of the two number equals 100). how to do that?
<Bodsda> dotblank1, nice one batman! fixed, was 768 too small then?
<Mechdave> archman, rename your .gnome and .gnome2 to .gnome-old and .gnome2-old directories in your home folder and then log out and back in again
<dotblank1> Bodsda: If it was a laptop then its screen porbally did not support 4:3 aspect ratios.. this is most likely its native resolution
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I'll wager it'll be the same as the first paste I gave ya! lol
<archman> Mechdave, can something go wrong so i can't login again?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I want to know which partitions are inside the extended partition
<dotblank1> Bodsda: it just depends on the video card and monitor..
<giaco> dotblank1, I cannot find it, I'll ask for help
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yeah.. just waiting for GP to finish analyzing the disk..
<Mechdave> archman, no the system should re write the files and folders we re named
<archman> Mechdave, ok!
<giaco> Can you help me finding libgl1-mesa-dri_7.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb ?
<satansaunt> how do i get videos in vlc to show up in one window as opposed to one that's empty and one with the actual video?
<gourlet> bonjour
<mib_l6ub2tbm> alright i got an ip address
<Bodsda> dotblank1, oh, il remember that ty --i had a thread on this on ubuntuforums, i credited you (dotblank1) for the fix, did you want your forum name on their as well?
<Mechdave> archman, if worst comes to worst we still have the tty login anyway
<Mechdave> archman, more than 1 way to skin a cat :)
<archman> lol
<mib_l6ub2tbm> can not seem to ping other computers on the netowork
<archman> ok
<dotblank1> Bodsda: its ok..
<archman> logging off
<gourlet> I need a HELP I speack french who want help me?
<mib_l6ub2tbm> but can ping the router
<Bodsda> dotblank1, ok, cheers :)
<Blinkiz> satansaunt, I heard that its a security solution. It's supposed to be in the same window both has been disabled. It started from v0.9.5 I guess..
<Mechdave> !fr | gourlet
<ubottu> gourlet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<satansaunt> Blinkiz, is there any way to get around this security solution?
<blueme> Hello, I have ubuntu 9.04 and have a problem resumeing from S3 state, The monitor is black, the mouse pointer is visible but not usable and the computer is frozen even if I hard-reboot. I have to turn off the pc in order to restart. Any Idea? maybe it's my radeon hd 2600 pro pci-e and proprietary driver tha cause ?
<Blinkiz> satansaunt, No, I have tried. So I have began using smplayer instead.
<dotblank1> giaco: Is this it? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24403993/libgl1-mesa-dri_7.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb\
<dotblank1> giaco: Is this it? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24403993/libgl1-mesa-dri_7.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<SilverWolf_> Hi. After i upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. My screen is corrupted when X starts. I see that it's using the RADEON driver,. I have an ATI X1400 graphic card in a IBM Thinkpas T60 laptop. Anyone know what cause it, or should i just change the driver to VESA?
<ripps> blueme: the ati catalyst driver has notiusly bad suspend/resume support
<satansaunt> lol, I've had to do the same BLinkiz
<joe_> should rythembox work with the notification system?
<giaco> dotblank1, how did you find it?
<dotblank1> giaco: google :)
<hkais> I need something similar to auditing, but with my own scripts. And therefore I need a hook, there I can hook into to start a script on logoff of any user. Is there something available?
<giaco> dotblank1, but I've searched the very same name?
<Blinkiz> satansaunt, Also smplayer (which is just a gui for mplayer) has in latest versions support for Nvidia VDPAU. It means I get close to zero cpu load when playing 1080p full HD movies
<dotblank1> giaco: where do you live?
<Mechdave> hkais, you can start a script from a users .profile file
<dotblank1> giaco: google might be differant in other locations
<azlon> can I use the command dd to create an iso of my drive, then use the usb live tool to make a usb version of my current system?
<blueme> thanx ripps
<satansaunt> I used VLC because I found it was better when it comes to dealing with lower quality video
<dotblank1> azlon: you can however be aware of some issues
<hkais> Mechdave: I need it on logoff!
<azlon> dotblank1: like what?
<giaco> dotblank1, I usually use the .com version
<Blinkiz> satansaunt, yeah, I want to use vlc because I think its better. But this thing about separated video window and not having VDPAU support, makes me use smplayer instead
<stshow> ...what's wrong with my keyboard
<Mechdave> hkais, you want to run a script on logoff? try .bash_logout
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Finally came up. /dev/sda1 is ext3 boot, 189.21 GiB; /dev/sda2 is extended, 721.67 MiB; /dev/sda5 is linux-swap, 721.64 MiB
<archman> Mechdave, just .gnome2 recreated, error is the same
<dotblank1> azion: well for one in fstab it mounts by uuid, the /tmp folder will degrade life of drive, and grub boot entries may be inconsistant
<hkais> Mechdave: isn't it something independent to bash? e.g. pam?
<stshow> hghg
<archman> Mechdave, gnome-terminal: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libvte.so.9: undefined symbol: pango_layout_get_baseline
<azlon> dotblank1: im still new to linux, but doesn't dd create a bit for bit image of my drive? if so, will this be a problem when writing to a usb drive of different size?
<stshow>         
<satansaunt> also, has anyone else found that they have a problem with xfce panel disappearing on reboot and requiring a terminal command to start?
<dotblank1> azion this is also true.. it depends on if your flash drive is big enough.. you may have to use gparted to shrink the filesystem
<Mechdave> hkais, you can look up the Linux boot process by searching for it in google, that will possibly give you many ways to do it :)
<azlon> dotblank1: what do you mean the tmp folder will degrade the drive? meaning it will slowly fill up?
<hkais> Mechdave: I do not need it on boot. I need it on any logoff of any user
<Besogon> Im trying to compile driver from broadcom corporation to Wifi. And cant. Do Anybody know what is mean GCC REV or CROSS_COMPILE?
<dotblank1> azion: because the tmp drive has alot of non-essesntial writes that are small and very frquent it is better to mount that folder in ram
<giaco> dotblank1, I need the corresponding mesa-glx package too, but I cannot find it
<azlon> dotblank1: I currently have a 8 gig SSD on this netbook and my thumbdrive is 8 gigs... the space should be enough... I just want to install windows on here for my wife and be able to take my ubuntu with me wherever I go
<agruman> is there some easy way to get ubuntu/gnome to update the group information? Or do i need to logout/login from gnome for it to refresh?
<Mechdave> hkais, but if you study the boot process it will also let you understand the shutdown process :)
<dotblank1> azion also on flash drives life is determined by the number of writes.. less writes = longer lasting drive
<gourlet_> where is canal Ubuntu fr?
<archman> Mechdave, any other ideas?
<giaco> dotblank1, it's the libgl1-mesa-glx 7.3
<Night_Owl> gourlet: Fais comme ca: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Mechdave> archman, hang about still thinking
<archman> Mechdave, ok, tnx!
<joe_> how do i get rhythmbox to notify me on the next song?
<dotblank1> azion that may work..
<lazermann> Does anyone know why winamp disappears somewhere left when i try to move it other place on desktop. I installed it via WINE.
<azlon> dotblank1: hrmm... interesting... is it a major hurdle to make the tmp folder mount to ram? isn't this something that can be accomplished using a script when I boot?
<dotblank1> giaco: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24403991/libgl1-mesa-glx_7.3-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<dotblank1> !tmpfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs
<Besogon> lazermann, dont use winamp.
<dotblank1> azion well not really it is really easy, just google tmpfs
<giaco> dotblank1, I cannot understand why you're able to find it but thank you very much
<JuJuBee> Can someone help mee get my wireless card (ATH9K) working? Network manager sees it lshw - C network displays it, but I cannot gett it to connect to my router.
<Ziw> lazermann: if you like winamp, get xmms its basically the same but native
<Mechdave> archman, what happens if you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade you may have had a partial upgrade before
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: can you paste the output of lspci
<dotblank1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<JuJuBee> dotblank1: sure, brb
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Sry, distracted... we can't mount that /boot partition can we?
<Blinkiz> agruman, Hi there. I don't know if its possible, but type in "man newgrp" in a terminal and see what you can find out
<azlon> dotblank1: gotcha... one more quick Q. I already have a backup of my system using partimage but the file it created is sda1.000. do you know if gparted creates the same type of file as dd?
<joe_> how do i get rhythmbox to notify me on the next song?
<archman> Mechdave, nothing, everything's ok, zeros
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: No, it doesn't let me :/
<JuJuBee> dotblank1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/162826/
<dotblank1> azion: I I don't know... but if its bit bit then I assume yes
<nmvictor> Anyone willing to help me about an issue with mounting my memory card
<Blinkiz> nmvictor, of course, shoot
<giaco> dotblank1, the workaround worked, I've solved my problem: thank you very much
<lazermann> Ziw there is no media library in xmms and no shoutcast
<dotblank1> giaco: :)
<archman> lazermann, amarok is the answer ;)
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: have you updated your system?
<archman> lazermann, just install kde libs
<JuJuBee> yes, 2 days ago
<bazhang> lazermann, audacious is the xmms replacement
<JuJuBee> just ipgraded to jaunty
<Ziw> you can use shoutcast in xmms no problem :p
<archman> lazermann, audiacious, xmms, it's all nothing like amarok
<Ziw> i use banshee myself
<bazhang> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<lazermann> i have audacious but sound isn't that good as winamp's. But winamp disappears outside the screen to the left when i move it...what can it be?
<archman> lazermann, again, amarok
<archman> lazermann, again, amarok 1.4.10
<nmvictor> Blinkiz:i have a ttyUSB modem fro mobile broadband Internet connection which has a slot for Micro SD.The problem is the memory card has never mounted from the device.
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: have you tried installing modules backports?
<lazermann> archman does amarok support winamp skins?
<joe_> how do i get rhythmbox to notify me on the next song?
<JuJuBee> dotblank1: not sure.
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: if that doesnt work take a look at http://linuxwireless.org/
<archman> lazermann, nope, why is that important lol?
<archman> lazermann, the sound is perfect
<Mechdave> Night_Owl,  sudo mount -s -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<joe_> someone told me i could thats why i installed jaunty
<largi> hello
<lazermann> well?...
<cptblood> how do i change the boot order in ubuntu 9.04, dualbooting with win7
<archman> lazermann, you just need kde libs (if youre not on kubuntu)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, the -s is for sloppy
<JuJuBee> dotblank1: how do I check to see if backports installed?
<Mechdave> cptblood, you need to edit /boot/menu.lst
<Blinkiz> nmvictor, No clue about that, sorry
<cptblood> k, thx
<lazermann> archman ok i ll try but is there a way to make winamp work normally?
<Night_Owl> lol
<ertu_> Is it possible to have fluxbox-alike desktop right click program menu in gnome+compiz?
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: try searching synaptic for it.. it should be a package with modules and backports in the name
<largi> I'm problem beacuse not on compiz effect I instaled drivers, help me , my english not good
<archman> lazermann, what wine version?
<cptblood> that file was rather empty
<lazermann> not sure
<lazermann> the one i got today via synaptic
<archman> lazermann, wine --version
<JuJuBee> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse  <-- this it?  In my sources.list
<largi> all help me ?
<drazzil> cptblood, sudo it
<cptblood> i did
<MotivatedWarDog> hello all
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Wow.. Still got that 'wrong fs type' etc error..
<Abed1> guys i am facing an issue with my firefox add ons flash player, i am playing poker via facebook :D Texas Hold'em but the problem is that i cant see the tables, any ideas???
<kemosparc> Hi
<Mechdave> cptblood, gksudo gedit /boot/menu.lst
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: well thats half it.. if its enabled then you should be able to do it
<drazzil> cptblood, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MotivatedWarDog> does anyone have a guide for someone just getting started, this is my first time with a lunix operateing system ?
<MotivatedWarDog> sorry for the sp there hehe
<Mechdave> Night_Owl,  sudo mount -s -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<cptblood> thx drazak
<cptblood> drazzil
<bazhang> !rute | MotivatedWarDog
<ubottu> MotivatedWarDog: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, try mounting it as ext2
<lazermann> archman 1.0.1ubuntu6
<dotblank1> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mib_l6ub2tbm> can you ssh into ubuntu by default
<mib_l6ub2tbm> or do you have to setup ssh
<archman> lazermann, ancient, man, use 1.1.20
<joe_> how do i get rhythmbox to notify me on the next song?
<dotblank1> mib_l6ub2tbm: no.. install openssh-server
<archman> lazermann, you on intrepid?
<cptblood> mib_l6ub2tbm: ubuntu desktop = set it up
<mib_l6ub2tbm> thanks
<cptblood> server = choose it from install
<MotivatedWarDog> hehe this thing seems pretty interesting, its going to take some getting used to
<Night_Owl> Mech: No go, same error.
<kemosparc> I have a problem with the bug mailing list of ubuntu ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com, I have regitered and I can receieve all the emails from the list but whenever I ry to send I get a replay saying that my message is rejected, and I don't know who to contact. I sent to the owner of the list and I got no reply
<MotivatedWarDog> ie used windows since 95 hehe
<lazermann> archman, no on jaunty
<MotivatedWarDog> ive*
<joe_> how do i get rhythmbox to notify me on the next song???
<Blinkiz> MotivatedWarDog, Hi there. Welcome to the ubuntu community! You can always ask questions here. Also, check out this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<drazzil> cptblood, change default to the number of the entry, you have to count from 0
<cptblood> yeah, i figured it out
<archman> lazermann, use ppa and install wine 1.1.20, you need help with it?
<dotblank1> joe_: it should notify by default
<joe_> its not
<dotblank1> joe_: it may also be a plugin
<lazermann> archman, yes if you may.
<joe_> enabled all of them
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, did it work?
<MotivatedWarDog> like i keep trying to press the update to 9.0.4 button
<archman> lazermann, ok, wait a few mins
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: No go, same error.
<MotivatedWarDog> and it asks me for a password
<Besogon> Im trying to compile driver from broadcom corporation to Wifi. And cant. Does Anybody know what is mean GCC REV or CROSS_COMPILE? http://paste.ubuntu.com/162832/
<MotivatedWarDog> i put the one that its supposed to be in and it just goes back to the update screen ?
<lazermann> archman, sure thanx
<Binarycortex> hi, is there a specific room for ATI driver help
<dotblank1> joe_: if I was on my ubuntu box i could help you more but I cant from work.. :(
<lazermann> can someone help with ircII?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok now we are going to try and mount /dev/sda2
<ripps> Binarycortex: #ati
<Blinkiz> Binarycortex, Hi there. Both yes and no. Dependence on what your problem is
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Both ways?
<Abed1> i have an issue with my firefox plug in , it is the flash player???
<cougarten> Blinkiz: gparted does not want to resiye mz windowas partition. I could run it in a terminal and paste the output
<agruman> Blinkiz: thanks for the suggestion but that didnt give me what i wanted :(, from what i remember from the console days when a entry was added using addgroup that would take effect right away, it a bit sad thats not the case with a gui environment as well
<Binarycortex> i cant get the fgrlx drivers to work
<kemosparc> I have a problem with the bug mailing list of ubuntu ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com, I have regitered and I can receieve all the emails from the list but whenever I ry to send I get a replay saying that my message is rejected, and I don't know who to contact. I sent to the owner of the list and I got no reply
<joe_> anyone else know anything?
<dotblank1> Abed1: is that a statement or a question?
<ripps> Binarycortex: what model is your card, amd dropped support for many of their cards
<Abed1> dotblank1 statment for sure dude i need help
<dotblank1> Abed1: try typing about:plugins into the address bar in firefox
<Trae> is there a way to turn on rdesktop or vnc remotely from the command line?  I Have Ubuntu 8.10 and I can ssh to the machine but need to get access to my Desktop to look at some things that would take me too long to download.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, we will use -t ext3 to start with
<Abed1> dotblank1 thnx :D
<lazermann> can somebody help with ircII? Just on or two simple questions
<Blinkiz> cougarten, Partition Magic is a very old product. More then 5 years old and have not been updated. Gparted is a more modern tool for this. Starting gparted from a live cd should let you resize your windows partition
<Ziw> anyone that know if i can disable join/leave messages in irssi, so many of them here :P
<gourlet__> comment aller sur Ubuntu fr
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file please?
<gourlet__> ,,???,
<bazhang> gourlet__, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Trae> gourlet, /join #ubuntu-fr
<gourlet__> join #ubuntu-fr
<Mechdave> !fr | gourlet
<ubottu> gourlet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> gourlet__, /join
<nmvictor> anyone know how i can configure znc,some IRC proxy
<Night_Owl> gourlet: On a oubliet le "/" avant que mot "join"
<Mechdave> !fr | gourlet__
<ubottu> gourlet__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Night_Owl> *oublie
<archman> lazermann, check your pm
<nmvictor> available in the synaptic
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, you speak French?
<chocobanana> does anyone have any idea why does Jaunty load Gnome with blurry fonts with compiz enabled? The only workaround I found is temporary and it involves turning off desktop effects and re-enabling right after. The problem is that this fix won't survive a reboot. Any clues?
<Crewsr3> anyone use conky?  for some reason I cannot find the config file in order to customize it ~/.conkyrc
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Some. Enough to cover the basics :)
<Binarycortex> i have an ati mobility radeon hd 3650
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I only speak Australian
<ripps> chocobanana: maybe you have the blur plugin enabled? Look around compizconfig-settings-manager
<Binarycortex> g'day Mechdave
<DStrevinas> is there a way to hack the planet?
<Mechdave> Binarycortex, Howdy
<ripps> !who | Binarycortex
<ubottu> Binarycortex: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Wait a sec.. you said my /etc/fstab .. wouldn't I only be able to get that from whatever the live CD gave me?
<chocobanana> ripps: the blur plugin is turned off. If I turn off desktop effects and turn back on then it displays fonts as it should.
<dotblank1> DStrevinas: yes, become a priest
<Binarycortex> that was @ ripps
<DStrevinas> :)))
<chocobanana> ripps: without changing anything in compiz settings
<Binarycortex> ripps: ati mobility radion hd 3650
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Oh yeah, it's getting late
<chinosuke> hi, i'm having problem wiresharing not working in promicious mode
<ripps> chocobanana: your's is new to me, try filing a bug report on it.
<Boohbah> Mechdave: it's getting early here
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: heh.. I can imagine.. somewhere around midnight there, ain't it?
<cougarten> Blinkiz: gparted tells me to run CHKDSK /f, that might be called /R aswell, right?
<dotblank1> I always forget that there are differant timezones in here
<Crewsr3> anyone use conky?  for some reason I cannot find the config file in order to customize it ~/.conkyrc
<GodHand> hello
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, See if you can mount the hard drive through Places --> Computer
<ripps> Binarycortex: well, your card is an rv635, so it should be supported by fgrlx
<Blinkiz> cougarten, No clue about that, sorry
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Yeah about 11 pm
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Where are you?
<Binarycortex> ripps: every time i try to install fglrx my video goes away
<cougarten> Blinkiz: okey :) cya later, gonna boot wins**t
<GodHand> does any1 else have laggy problems with flash players?
<dotblank1> cougarten: also long as chkdsk marks the partition clean its ok.. does /r mean check and repair?
<Blinkiz> cougarten, :)
<ripps> Binarycortex: how are you installing it?
<nmvictor> How do I upgrade from a CD
<GodHand> im just wondering if its adobes, firefox's or linux's fault
<JuJuBee> Why do I have a 2.6.28-11 folder in /lib/modules if uname -r reports using 2.6.27-11 ?
<Binarycortex> ripps: aptitude
<Binarycortex> and aticonfig --initial
<dotblank1> nmvictor: you need to use the alternative install cd
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Tried that earlier, didn't help.. (Canada here btw).. trying now.. and the winner is..
<Nitrox22> Restart Time. BRB
<cougarten> dotblank1: I run a XP repair Cd yesterday and there was only /R but it seemed to be check+repair
<ripps> Binarycortex: Try using System->Administration->Hardware Drivers instead
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Summer there and daylight too :)
<nmvictor> dotblank1:I just need the commands/procedure
<ode> hi
<Binarycortex> ripps: hardware drivers is blank
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yeah, pretty much.. but I'm more on Ozzy time most of the time - I do overnights :)
<ode> how do I give thanks in a message on ubuntu forums?
<hkais> how can I determine how long the current user is already  logged on?
<dotblank1> cougarten: you may not even have to run chkdsk.. as long as you run windows and CLEANLY unmount it you should be ok ie) dont turn off power let windows shutdown all the way
<JuJuBee> What kernel should I be running if I just upgraded to jaunty Thursday?
<dotblank1> grr
<Boohbah> Night_Owl: night shift tech support?
<LotsaHeart> Hi There, Which Software can act as a Streaming Server App for Ubuntu for Local Connection
<Night_Owl> Boohbah: No.. at a gas/petrol station (depending on where you're from).
<ripps> Binarycortex: than perhaps your card isn't supported afterall, try adding this PPA to your sources.list: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ It contains new fgrlx modalises. And you can file bug reports on it too.
<xemacs4321> LotsaHeart, vlc
<dotblank1> LotsaHeart: hmm these formal terms are confusing m e.. can you rephrase it based on objective?
<ode> hkais: $who
<Night_Owl> Boohbah: Unfortunately, it's my own computer that's buggered up :P
<mib_l6ub2tbm> how do you know if your openssh  server is working correctly
<LotsaHeart> As in, I had TVersity on Windows, which would Stream Music and Movies around my house, but I wanted to know if there is a similar thing like that for Ubuntu
<mib_l6ub2tbm> i can not seem to login to ther server with putty
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I would like to go to Canada and do the Ice Road Truckers thing :)
<xemacs4321> LotsaHeart, vlc will do streaming
<afee> how do i get X to work over the network again
<afee> it turned it off on some update
<dotblank1> afee: its in login window settigns I belive
<Night_Owl> wow
<Binarycortex> ripps: which packages would i need or is that a question for #ati
<Night_Owl> Mechdave
<afee> X not XDMCP
<sproaty> Hey, will somone on 9.04 open a program's "about" box and click its URL - does it load 2 new tabs instead of 1? It happened in my program's box I just made, and also in gedit
<Night_Owl> Do I close GParted?
<carvalhais> How do I install the proprietary drivers for intel 945GM video card?
<Night_Owl> It's not doing anything right now via the file browser
<dotblank1> mib_l6ub2tbm: try connecting with ssh on ubuntu using the address 127.0.0.1
<bangolio> regarding the 9.04 + intel gfx issue, is it possible to revert the change just for this?
<ripps> Binarycortex: it might be better to takes this to #ati
<leeguy92> hi, all
<sproaty> It's doing it in all my applications, actually
<mib_l6ub2tbm> cool thanks
<Binarycortex> ripps: ok, thanks for the help
<leeguy92> could someone tell me what the GTK frontend for ndiswrapper actually does?
<leeguy92> does it modprobe -r the current driver for the card?
<leeguy92> and then modprobe itself?
<codzard> hello.i have blurred display in ubuntu.i have installed nvidea restricted drivers(180).but the login window has good display just like that in windows.can anyone please help me out?
<leeguy92> does it mod udev, so that it gets started upon insertion of the wifi card?
<bangolio> leeguy92, google > Ndisgtk is a graphical frontend for ndiswrapper, allowing an easy way to install Windows wireless drivers on your Linux system.
<leeguy92> ah
<leeguy92> right
<leeguy92> google
<leeguy92> k
<FloodBot2> leeguy92: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carvalhais> Anyonde would please help me in installind the intel restricted drivers?
<hkais> carvakhais: what is your problem?
<johnjohnjohn> hello
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: OK, tried through the File Browser.. got the same error message: (wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, etc)
<pawel> I am on the Intrepid Live CD, because Windows XP installation deleted GRUB from MBR. I have GRUB in /media/disk-1/boot/grub. How to make GRUB show first when turning on computer, and to have option to start NTLDR from it?
<bangolio> carvalhais, google > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers#Intel
<JuJuBee> Why does uname -r show 2.6.27-11 but I think I have 2.6.28-11 installed
<dotblank1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lazermann> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pawel> thanks
<hkais> JuJuBee: have you booted the .28?
<omac> Hey I have another happy ubunewbie :)
<carvalhais> bangolio: It is insteresting, since Ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 auttomatically asked for the instalation of those drivers...
<Sphearion> Can anyone tell me why when vbox tries to download the guest additions iso its only 32bytes?
<BigApe> The WiFi is very slow, varies from 1mbps to 48mbps.  It is usually not that slow, and usually does not vary so much.  Can someone help, please?
<dotblank1> Sphearion: that doesn't sound right...
<johnjohnjohn> Hi, I am thinking of picking out some parts and pieces for a new build:  where would I find a complete hardware guide!  thanks and cheers!
<omac> Installed Jaunty on an old inspiron. no issues :)
<bazhang> !hcl | johnjohnjohn
<omac> No big issues anyways.
<ubottu> johnjohnjohn: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<codzard> i had installed ubuntu using wubi..
<JuJuBee> hkais: apparently there is no option in menu.lst to boot the 28 kernel.  Can I copy and paste the 27 and chagne 27 to 28 and reboot?
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: you could also just edit the command with "e" in grub
<lazermann> ok
<BigApe> The WiFi is very slow, varies from 1mbps to 48mbps. It is usually not that slow, and usually does not vary so much. Can someone help, please?
<JuJuBee> dotblank1: not sure what you mean?
<dotblank1> JuJuBee: the best thing about grub is that you can change the settings within grub
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok only 1 thing for it, I have worked it out... sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<johnjohnjohn> seems kinda dated!  Hoping for some type of spreadsheet!
<Besogon> What is mean CROSS COMPILE in Make FILE?
<dotblank1> Besogon: compile for differant archatectures or platforms
<dotblank1> spelling fail
<drbobb> hey, is it to be expected that in the netbook remix interface, performance will suck if my machine lacks support for DRI?
<buzzomatic> Ok, so I was fglrx, I switched to the open source driver, then wanted to switch back, now every time X starts I get garbled output from the last login serveral reboots ago, then it freezes
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, then sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<johnjohnjohn> To bad newegg doesnt have some sort of shopping tool for this!
<buzzomatic> I've tried removing xorg.conf, recreating it and then using aticonfig --initial
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, then sudo mkdir /mnt/boot
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: First line is forcing it to become EXT3?
<buzzomatic> But I still can't start X
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, yes
<BigApe> WiFi here is so slow that dial-up is faster.
<buzzomatic> Any suggestions?
<JuJuBee> dotblank1: cant I just edit the menu.lst manually?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1 makes us a ext3 file system
<JuJuBee> Never used grub...
<Mechdave> JuJuBee, why not?
<eoghan> hey, i installed GTK+ 2.16.0 last night and now my human theme and normal themes aren't there anymore. How can I fix that?
<niblets> alright, who the hell can tell me how to edit my kernel boot thingy lol
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Will it do anything to the data on it? :/
<BigApe> Can someone help me with WiFi please?
<dotblank1> niblets: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<drbobb> hello, is there a channel dedicated to the netbook remix?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, it will destroy it but it is only the boot partition
<dn5a-b> hello folks
<niblets> k, thanks. im new to linux, and quite frankly, dont know what im doing
<lazermann> your welcome
<bazhang> !gksudo | niblets dotblank1
<ubottu> niblets dotblank1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<buzzomatic> anyone?
<johnjohnjohn> Ideas!!!
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: ugh.. hopefully I can still access my data!
<dotblank1> niblets: thats great... as long as it isnt a production machine
<shally87> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dn5a-b> how can i create additional partitions on an already installed ubuntu that's taking up all hard drive? Is it gonna be somewhat safe too?
<WMP_> hi
<dotblank1> bazhang: ugh noobish of me
<WMP_> how to install ubuntu on lvm?
<niblets> dotblank1-how do you mean?
<eoghan> hey, i installed GTK+ 2.16.0 last night and now my human theme and normal themes aren't there anymore. How can I fix that?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, If Ubuntu set it up right the extended partition has your data, Grub needs a std partition to work
<dn5a-b> anyone?
<admin_masu3701> jaunty is getting too slow on my machine
<admin_masu3701> taking a long time to open applications...what can i do to make it run faster?
<dotblank1> niblets: the best way to learn about computers and linux is tinkering with things.. only you have the potential to brake it.. but you get both pieces :)
<nmvictor> Hi everyone,I have what I suspect to be a real problem
<dotblank1> nmvictor: *shudder
<buzzomatic> When I run X -configure I get a segfault
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: OK, so I set up the file system with the mkfs.ext3; then ran the mount and mkdir commands..
<djbeenie> can anyone help me out...just installed ubuntu and I my sounds all sound the same tone...This is my audio device:
<Night_Owl> Now what?
<niblets> dotblank- thats how i like to do things. so i went from a jaunty install, to crunchbang, so minimalistic, i have to learn more
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: that is a real problem
<johnjohnjohn> thank you
<emilchristopher> Hey is there any body here who knows about a 3ds max support channel
<djbeenie> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<drbobb> esp. one weird thing is my usb mouse isn't working correctly under the netbook interface
<progre55> hi everyone! does anyone know any racing games under ubuntu? :)
<Dr_Willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: try doing sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Besogon> dotblank1, And what must I write if I have i386 and ubuntu 8.10 in CROSS_COMPILE???????????
<progre55> Dr_Willis, thanks )
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: already had
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok now cp -rv /boot /mnt/boot
<ripps> buzzomatic: instead of deleting xorg.conf, try renaming it
<dotblank1> Besogon: what are you trying to compile?
<nmvictor> dotBlank1:Well, I have been running a partial upgrade for he last five hours or so and then it suddenly aborts and prints some message which I;ll give you the link to
<buzzomatic> ripps: done, same result
<dotblank1> dotblank1: well thats bad... it happened to me once ended up reinstalling.. good thing I had a seperate /home
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: ok, that's done now
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, now sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: well this is a bad problem try reinstalling xorg?
<dotblank1> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Besogon> Im trying to compile driver for Wifi WL-138G v2 card. because in WinXP I have better signal than in ubuntu with b43 driver
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, now pastebin the menu.lst
<dotblank1> Besogon: are you using linux-wireless?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: It appears to be empty o.O
<dn5a-b> how can i create additional partitions on an already installed ubuntu that's taking up all hard drive? Is it gonna be somewhat safe too?
<admin_masu3701> jaunty is getting too slow on my machine
<admin_masu3701> taking a long time to open applications...what can i do to make it run faster?
<Dr_Willis> dn5a-b:  gparted can do it most likely.. but make backups
<ripps> admin_masu3701: what's your hardware specs? cpu, memory, graphics?
<niblets> kernel question, does this look right, mainly the part after quiet splash
<niblets> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic root=UUID=6df7b905-ac2e-4c03-a6a0-d7300bbaa8af ro quiet splash noapic nolapic acpi=noirq
<dotblank1> dn5a-b: install gparted and you should be able to add new partitions
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok just cat /boot/grub/menu.lst is that empty too?
<cdavis_> admin_masu3701: remove eye candy/desktop effects?
<dn5a-b> Dr_Willis: thanks
<dn5a-b> dotblank1: thanks as well
<admin_masu3701> cdavis: i dont have all that
<cdavis_> dn5a-b: You can do this safely with LVM, however it has been too long since I have tried to do it so I can't help
<dn5a-b> dotblank1: is it relatively safe though?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, when you were copying it gave you a scrolling list as it was copying?
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: starting the 'networking' service should be enough to bring the network up right?
<nmvictor> dotblank1:  http://pastebin.com/m7c6cfcd ls me to check my Internet connect(Which is fine ) or the installation media.
<Besogon> dotblank1, In my diver manager turn on broadcom b43 driver. But I think it have to work better
<dn5a-b> dotblank1: that's actually the question i need an answer to
<lu6cifer> I managed to unmount my SD card with Terminal, but now, how do I mount it with Terminal?
<buzzomatic> everyone needs dotblank1 :)
<Dr_Willis> dn5a-b:  safest is to have backups...
<niblets> cause dotblank is my god right now
<Dr_Willis> dn5a-b:  a power failure during a hard drive resize.. is not good.
<dotblank1> dn5a-b: well it depends on how much you know about computers :)
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: The cat is empty. And yes, it gave a list, and I don't see any menu.lst's in the list
<buzzomatic> actually, I have a different question: how can I start the Ubuntu as normal, but without GDM?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, That is ok we shall have to create a menu.lst
<regjava> Every time I login, I need to reload a module to get wifi working, where can i put this so that it happens automatically during startup?
<Dr_Willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<dn5a-b> Dr_Willis: i'm actually doing back ups right now. I never in my life resized partitions while OS is installed on them and have no idea about its safety.
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: start in recovery mode
<xangua> buzzomatic: you can activate automatic login
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  theres some modules autoload file, or load it from rc.local
<ripps> buzzomatic: in the system->admin->login window you can set you system to auto login
<Dr_Willis> dn5a-b:  you Cant resize a parittion thats in use. you will need to resize via gparted from a live cd.
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: In case I don't get a chance to say it.. thanks dude ^_^
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: I'm in recovery mode, but I can't get a network connection...
<lu6cifer> anyone know how to mount SD cards?
<regjava> Dr_Willis: he module loads automatically, But i need to remove and reload it
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Or better still sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  thats odd...  could make rc.local unload, wait a few sec.. then reload I guess...
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Or better still sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: ok paste netstat -rn
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, no worries... just wait for a bit until we get it working
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: also paste /etc/resolv.conf and ifconfig -a
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Gah.. "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<regjava> Dr_Willis: I ill do it in rc.local, TY
<ZiggiZah> hello everyone
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: is this wireless?
<buzzomatic> I can't paste :/
<buzzomatic> wired
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok hang on
<chinosuke> cannot run wireshark in promiscuous mode ubuntu 9.04
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: well does netstat -rn have an entry for your network?
<buzzomatic> I seem to only have 'lo'...
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: nope
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: you don't see eth0?
<buzzomatic> nope
<Besogon> dotblank1, ? Are you forget my problem? )))
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: can you describe lspci.. should be an entry for ethernet
<BrixSat> hello
<ZiggiZah> i am planning to install 9.04 i have a 64bit machine w/4GB of ram.. but its intel 64 bit. which 9.04 should i download. 8.10 is great but it is 32bit version. only uses 3GB of the 4GB i have
<djbeenie> hey guys..just installed ubuntu..trying to get my sound to work..Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<dotblank1> Besogon: yes :( lots of questions hard to keep track
<Lordveda> Why isn't gdm 2.26 included by default for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ZiggiZah:  id use 64bit at this time.. its very well done and i have had no issues with it
<Dr_Willis> !info gdm
<Jeruvy> chinosuke: is it a wireless nic or wired your using?
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.10-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1933 kB, installed size 15980 kB
<ZiggiZah> dr_
<Dr_Willis> Lordveda:  proberly wasent avail when they did the version freeze.
<chinosuke> wireless
<xangua> ZiggiZah: you can use a 32 bit OS and 4 gigas of ram
<BrixSat> i have installed an app using apt-get install, then i have done some bad config while installing, i used after apt-get remove, and now when i install the initial config during install does not popup
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: it lists my controller: Realtek Semi. Co. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express
<chinosuke> it used to work in previous version of ubunut
<xangua> ZiggiZah: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/01/10/how-to-use-4-gb-ram-on-a-32-bit-ubuntu/
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: just for kicks try modprobing rtl8111
<epalm> i'd like to display cpu/memory usage on my desktop somewhere.  is conky what i'm looking for?
<Lordveda> Dr_Willis: I find that ubuntu developers are sticking to gdm 2.20 and never shifted from it despite the appearance of gdm 2.24 and gdm 2.26
<One_More_Time> Salut ça farte ?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, sudo tune2fs -L /boot /dev/sda1
<ZiggiZah> thnx epalm
<dotblank1> Besogon: http://linuxwireless.org/
<eoghan> hey can anyone help me?
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: module not found
<drsahin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136697&page=3
<Dr_Willis> Lordveda:  post a message to the forum then asking why.
<drsahin> plz read last msj and help me
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: just a sec looking up the module you need
<ZiggiZah> but i can dl the amd 64bit version right? for my intel 64 bit prc?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Now try sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<BrixSat> hello!ask Eoghsn
<Lordveda> ok
<Jeruvy> ZiggiZah: sure
<Dr_Willis> ZiggiZah:  yes.  64bit is 64bit :) intel or amd.
<eoghan> hey BrixSat, thanks! i installed GTK+ 2.16.0 last night and now my human theme and normal themes aren't there anymore. How can I fix that?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Still error o.O
<BrixSat> ask Eoghan
<BrixSat> !ask Eoghan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Eoghan
<ZiggiZah> just cuz it sAYS amd... thanks
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: try r8169
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: found it, but still no networking
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: try running modprobe -r then loading it again
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, sorry sudo umount /mnt
<buzzomatic> if I could just prevent GDM from starting during a normal boot...
<buzzomatic> still no network
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: to see if it worked run ifconfig -a
<Dr_Willis> buzzomatic:  just disable the gdm service
<buzzomatic> oo
<Dr_Willis> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, sudo tune2fs -L /boot /dev/sda1
<Night_Owl> It's mounting!
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Now try sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. what is that command to 'remove' a service...
<dotblank1> buzzomatic: is there an eth0 now?
<buzzomatic> dotblank1: that did the trick, thanks fr the help, I should be able to make this beast work again
<Night_Owl> grrr
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, still no good?
<eoghan> BrixSat?
<azlon> does a live usb session remember the things i install?
<azlon> i just install a ton of stuff, rebooted and none of it is here
<Jeruvy> Dr_Willis: update-rc.d foo remove
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yeah, it's still not taking the grub.. doing ok otherwise though
<Dr_Willis> Jeruvy:  yea - i never can rember that one. :)
<spasysheep> how do I get KDE and gnome running on separate tty's? I managed it yesterday and now I cant remembr how I did it
<Dr_Willis> spasysheep:  icons at top right, login as new user and login with kde perhaps?
<niblets> can anyone tell a noob how to edit my boot
<Dr_Willis> niblets:  clarify what you wish to change exactly
<dotblank1> niblets: install startup-manager
<eoghan> what version of GTK does jaunty ship with?
<thurston> Good day, what is the terminal command for me to get the "Vodafone Mobile Connect Card driver"?
<jewel_>  is there anyway to upgrade ubuntu to jaunty without fast internet connection? i cant do it with alternate install cd which is also trying to get the packages downloaded from internet. is there any way out?
<spasysheep> Dr_Willis: no, that just locks my screen for some reason. It had something to do with the CLI
<niblets> dotblank, lol, i lost what you told me earlier to edit my boot
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: btw both times that I did the tune2fs lines, it only gave the output of "tune2fs 1.41.4 (27-Jan-2009)"
<Jeruvy> !release | eoghan
<ubottu> eoghan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<niblets> sudo gedit.....................
<dotblank1> niblets: gksu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok now re mount /dev/sda on /mnt
<Squideshi> Anyone know if there are any plans to push out a upgrade with a newer kernel for Ubuntu 9.04? Apparently there is a bug in the shipped kernel that causes xorg to hang on boot unless the "nopat" kernel option is specified in grub.
<_CommandeR_> Hi, How do i do if I want to launch a program before any other ?
<ripps> niblets: gksu gedit .....
<dotblank1> niblets: gksu hedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Squideshi> That's with intel driver.
<dotblank1> gah
<dotblank1> niblets: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I might have to send you some files yet
<shally87> hi.. what is this gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<shally87> ??
<drbobb> hey any idea why I can't use my usb mouse under the netbook interface? the cursor lags horribly behind the mouse motions. This does not happen with the touchpad!
<Dr_Willis> spasysheep:  i think theres a setting that dosent lock the first accountwindow also.. but i rarely want to run both kde and gnime at the same time. :)
<jewel_>  is there anyway to upgrade ubuntu to jaunty without fast internet connection? i cant do it with alternate install cd which is also trying to get the packages downloaded from internet. is there any way out?
<drsahin> is there anybody that remotes affeine on jaunty with lirc
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<niblets> thanks dotblank
<drsahin> is there anybody that remotes kaffeine on jaunty with lirc
<xangua> jewel_: download the alternate cd
<Jeruvy> shally87: what were you doing ?  Can you pastebin that so we can see?
<Dr_Willis> jewel_:  theres been a few updates since the release. it may be trying to get those.
<xangua> yes jewel_ *
<shally87> I was installing vbox..
<drsahin> is there anybody that remotes kaffeine on jaunty with lirc
<spasysheep> hrmmm... I had them running flawlessly, now all I can get is a second x session, but it's a black screen
<shally87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162849/ i having this problem and want to fix this now..
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Yep
<drsahin> is there anybody that remotes kaffeine on jaunty with lirc
<dotblank1> shally87: is this OSE?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, These files should be in there, please check --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/162860/
<eoghan> Jeruvy that didnt have any info on what version of gtk comes with the latest version of ubuntu
<Jeruvy> shally87: that error indicates your kernel was not built with the modules needed.  Which I have to say is strange.  need more info about kernel.
<drsahin> is there anybody that remotes kaffeine on jaunty with lirc
<shally87> yes ose
<jewel_> i tried using alternate cd. but that upgrade also tries to donload packages. i use only 20 kbps speed line. at this speed the upgrade will take about 12 hours. i dont have that much uninterrupted time.
<Jeruvy> eoghan: check the release notes, they will indicate what packages are included with each release.
<eoghan> k
<shally87> Jeruvy: how to fix that??
<dotblank1> shally87: if you installed using synaptic search for virtual box again but you should see kernel module listed as a package install that
<xangua> jewel_: ask for a CD in Canonical
<Jeruvy> shally87: install a supported kernel, or rebuild the kernel.  But that error is strange since jaunty should oob support that.
<Dr_Willis> may be faster to do a reinstall jewel_  then a upgrade.
<xangua> jewel_: jum now that i remember it has been disable because or the large mount of request
<jewel_> xangua: i got the alternate cd
<Bodsda> Hi, every time i reboot my resolution gets reset to 1024x768, i need it to be 1280x800, i have to set this with   xrandr -s 1280x800    is there a way I can specify this resolution in xorg.conf?
<nad> I could not get my 3d desktop
<dotblank1> jewel_: ubuntu no likes no internet
<shally87> Jeruvy:  i havent install ﻿virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-21-generic .. if i install that will it fix the things??
<xangua> jewel_: i mean the CD or DVD, but the request to canonical has been canceled for the moment
<nad> can any one help
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Nope; so far it has a folder in /boot named /boot, and in *that* one it has abi, config, memtest, system.map, and vmcore.
<dotblank1> Bodsda: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Jeruvy> chinosuke: make sure your wireless config has 'mode monitor' as a parameter
<dotblank1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> Bodsda:  try 'system->Preferances->display' ? each user can have their own res settings.
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: No grub or initrd or vmlinuz
<chinosuke> how to do that jeruvy
<jewel_> xangua: i have the cd. i dont have to request
<shally87> dotblank1: thanks.. the first thing i do was sudo apt=get install virtualbox .. the download link in the site broken so i just type that and it install everything
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok that is under /mnt?
<KoolD> hey all....i'm getting a brown desktop background and am not able to change the background. how do i solve this???
<Jeruvy> chinosuke: check with iwconfig, then modify your /etc/network/interfaces as necessary.
<Bodsda> dotblank1, its standard  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   -- http://pastebin.com/f54f3da42
<xangua> KoolD: sys>prefs>appearence
<DerekJ24> KoolD did you try logging out or restarting your system? somethimes that cna make a world of difference
<Bodsda> Dr_Willis, theres no way of saving the setting from there
<dotblank1> Bodsda: wierd you could make a startup script to change it..
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yes. They're all in /mnt/boot/boot
<nad> can any one help me
<KoolD> i tried restarting and also sys>prefs>apperence>background and tried to change it but it does not work
<dotblank1> Bodsda: or use the display dialog in preferance.. I dont know if that will persist
<Bodsda> dotblank1, no, i dont need to go that far, i know it can be set in xorg.conf just dont remember the correct string or which section
<coleys_>  !question | nad
<ubottu> nad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Ok sudo rm -rvf /mnt/boot/boot
<Bodsda> dotblank1, the display dialog does not have an option to save settings
<epalm> i want a display of cpu/mem usage in my dock, anything come to mind?
<mercutio22> Hello, I am having a kernel panic possibly caused by firefox, I have no clue what to do. Here is what kern.log says http://paste.ubuntu.com/162865/
<dotblank1> Bodsda: well you can set it modelines and if its nvidia it does it a completly differant way
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Gone :)
<nad> I failed to create a 3d cube
<xangua> jum..........................
<coleys_> nad: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nad> I did that
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Right, I need to find some files for you... you have broadband?
<Bodsda> dotblank1, ok, il do some research, ty
<coleys_> nad: Shift + control + click and drag.\
<Bodsda> nad, i wrote a guide to getting the cube -- http://ubunturesources.ub.ohost.de/compiz.html
<vega_> Hi.  Is there a default shortcut key to open a terminal window?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yes I do. Would it be easier if I connected on here with the Ubuntu setup?
<coleys_> vega_: alt+f2 --> gnome-terminal\
<Bodsda> vega, to my knowledge there is not one by default but it can be set in system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<xangua> vega_: in Gnome no, you can create it in Sys> Prefs> Keys combination
<coleys_> vega_: alt+f2 --> gnome-terminal
<Jeruvy> vega_: a list of gnome hotkeys http://www.clug.ca/node/225
<spasysheep> how do you start KDE in a separate x session?
<eoghan> go to keyboard shortcuts and set it up
<DerekJ24> KoolD: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-765382.html take a look and try the solution it might help; it WILL reset ALOT of your settings as well so you know ahead of time
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I am trying to get you a kernel booted so we can fix your system
<xangua> spasysheep: go to your GDM / KDM and sellect KDE session
 * sophtpaw went out hunting and came back with HansG 22" dvi monitor... 
<KoolD> Derek124: thanks but solved it... had to kill vino server
<spasysheep> xangua: eH?
 * sophtpaw slams carass on the table... ugh....
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I'm aware.. but I've been typing all this time to you on my laptop - which has nothing to do with the hard drive in question :)
<xangua> spasysheep: when you are in the login screen select KDE session ...........................
<sophtpaw> can someone help me get dual-monitor setup please?
<eoghan> anyone know why I cant choose any themes exceot 'custom' from Appearance?
<spasysheep> xangua: how do I get to the login screen in a separate Xsession - I want to be logged in to both gnome and KDE at the same time, on different tty's
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, You haven't done it to your laptop instead of your broken system?
<Enissay> I've some gif pics, but i cant see em animated with gnome image viewer!!!
<dotblank1> Enissay: open with firefox
<DerekJ24> sophtpaw: if you have Nvidia graphics heres a howto http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<sophtpaw> have asus 8500GT graphics card with 1xvga + 1xdvi sockets. When i added new dvi monitor the system ignored/ disable the older vga monitor
<Jeruvy> !pm > chinosuke
<ubottu> chinosuke, please see my private message
<Enissay> dotblank1, is it the only way?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: lol.. my laptop's an XP machine.. none of these commands would do anything on it ;)
<xangua> spasysheep: in the same machine ¿? ,jum i don't think that is posible
<nad> Desktop can be enabled
<jimcooncat> how do I fix firefox to launch irc:// links to xchat-gnome?
<Jeruvy> chinosuke: if its in use you cannot modify it...bring it down first :)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, PHEW... you near gave me a heart attack
<nad> even the simple effects
<spasysheep> xangua: it is - I did it last night and cant remember how
<dotblank1> Enissay: well you could open it with gimp install the animation plugins... convert to avi... open with totem...
<Guest71874> anyone know how to fix zsnes jaunty controller movements
<chinosuke> ok thanks
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, brb
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: lol.. no worries.. ^_~
<xangua> jimcooncat: edit> preferences> program
<dotblank1> Enissay: I think its a bug
<TuGa> hello
<spasysheep> xangua: you know you can hit ctrl+alt+Fx to get to different tty's with 7 being the default x session?
<Enissay> dotblank1, xD, i prefer firefox, thanks
<Enissay> :)
<malik_> hi, is it possible that i install all the latest ubuntu updates  on my desktop and then use these downloaded updates to get my laptop updated?
<malik_> hi
<jimcooncat> xangua: I must be using an older version, don't have a program tab
<Bman> hi
<spasysheep> xangua: it's possible to have two xsessions at one on different tty's *somehow*
<xangua> spasysheep: since i am a normal user i disable those to get a little more memory
<dotblank1> spasysheep: its very easy
<xangua> ram *
<Nightscape> ok.. Mechdave hopefully you don't get too confused.. this is me (Night_Owl) on the Live CD.
<Bman> I'm using aMSN, and friend of mine starts her webcam and this doesn't work. It must have something to do with my ubuntu, cause she uses windows and it works when she tries it with other ppl. anyone can help?
<spasysheep> xangua: I didnt know they were enabled by default - I thought you had to start them manually
<Dr_Willis> spasysheep:  ive done it ages ago with a command similer to 'sudo xsession -- :2'
<regjava> is there any youtube video downloader for ubuntu?
<nad> the other thing is that ubuntu gets slow
<spasysheep> dotblank1: how
<Dr_Willis> regjava:  i use the firefox extensions - they work
<xangua> malik_: http://lifehacker.com/5146028/save-synaptic-markings-to-speed-up-ubuntu-reinstallation
<chowabunga> i found the holy grail!!!
<Bman> I'm using aMSN, and friend of mine starts her webcam and this doesn't work. It must have something to do with my ubuntu, cause she uses windows and it works when she tries it with other ppl. anyone can help?
<eoghan> dr_willis: do you know anything about themes not showing up?
<regjava> Dr_Willis: ANy sggestions
<TuGa> i have ubuntu9 as guest on vmware 6.5.1 and after installing the vmware tools can't get them to work, still have to release the mouse point using crl+alt and wend i do crl+alt+enter the screen of the guest doesnt ajust to the resolution of the host. anyone?!
<nad> the mouse cursor gets sticky
<dotblank1> spasysheep: what Dr_Willis said
<_CommandeR_> Hi, How do i do if I want to launch a program before any other ?
<chowabunga> how can i get started with ubuntu
<sophtpaw> anyone use guake ? as a gnome substitute for yakuake?
<spasysheep> Dr_Willis: that gives me a black xsession on tty9, how do i get it to a login screen?
<Jeruvy> Bman: check this link out, follow up if you have any questions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<DerekJ24> chowabunga: do you have ubuntu already installed on your system?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, no worries
<chowabunga> nad> whats wrong with slow
<Guest71874> im currently on jaunty and wanted to know if there's a way i can install an app from the 8.10 repository
<Magician> slow no good ugg
<Bman> Jeruvy, i don't have a webcam.. I want to see her via her webcam
<nad> I need an expert to chat with privatly
<Magician> what app are you looking for
<dotblank1> Guest29748: you can but its hard... you have to manually search for the package
<xangua> Guest71874: what app ¿
<nad> I dont know
<Jeruvy> Bman: you just need eyes then :)
<n8tuser> nad learn to share the knowhow on the main
<etb> i setup a samba share and it asks for username and pass.i give them properly but it wont accept them. why? are they different from those of the linux system?
<DerekJ24> sophtpaw: hmm i dont think i can be of much help; mabye try a google search on "how to ubuntu dual monitors" and go through the results
<Mechdave> Nightscape, I am going to send you my /boot files, just unzip them straight into /mnt/boot/
<chowabunga> nad> isnt slow better for beginners
<spasysheep> Dr_willis: incidentally, it's "sudo startx -- :1"
<dotblank1> etb: I seem to have the same problem.. i just let plublic r/w
<nad> I have installed Kubuntu
<eoghan> omg how do u ask a question in here?
<Magician> just ask
<sophtpaw> DerekJ24, you gave me the ubuntugeek guide... i'm tying to follow that
<dotblank1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jeruvy> !ask | eoghan
<ubottu> eoghan: please see above
<Bman> no Jeruvy  i can't connect with her.. and and the link you gave me, it seems they explain how to install a webcam for yourself
<nad> so that is why I using this Konversation
<Mechdave> eoghan, just ask it
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Hrm.. it's not going..?
<Jeruvy> Bman: so how can we help you then?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, Hang on shall change location
<Nightscape> Mechdave: If it doesn't go on here, try my other nick.. I can toss em on a USB key and put them on here.
<nad> It makes me want to cry
<Dr_Willis> spasysheep:  that would run X as root.. which may not be what you want...
<dassouki> i tried the computer janitor, and it deleted some of the packges i needed :( is there a way i can find out the list of packages i had to reinsall them
<nad> and regret loosing my windows
<Dr_Willis> spasysheep:  i also belive the GDM config has some setting to do more then 1 'x session' at boot up. on different tty's
<Bman> Jeruvy, well I don't know, maybe there's something to install/check for webcams of other ppl to work in aMSN
<eoghan> !ask I installed GTK+ 2.16 last night and now all of my standard themes are gone. How do I get them back? or go back to the way it was before?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, That working better?
<chowabunga> why does everyone say loose instead of lose
<Night_Owl> wow.. *should* be going.. *boggles*
<spasysheep> Dr_willis: even running it as a regular user just gives me a blank screen on tty9
<spasysheep> Dr_willis: GDM config?
<Jeruvy> Bman: the link is the definitive source of information on using webcams for ubuntu.  Why don't you review it and help her out?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, must be my end... shall put it on my web page
<chowabunga> i quit reading when people say "loosing" instead of "losing"
<darkjackaho> hi there all
<Night_Owl> a'igh, there's that too.. I was gonna suggest some kinda instant messenger like AIM/Yahoo/MSN :)
<Bman> Jeruvy, bet she uses windows, I use ubuntu.. and it works well when she try to use it with ppl that use windows too
<nad> can an expert send me a private message
<Jeruvy> Bman: if you have a real question I'm glad to help.  If it's windows join us in ##windows
<darkjackaho> i got problems with google earth on 9.04 both versions: 5.0 and 4.3... who use google earth??
<sh1va> hi guys.. can someone tell me how can i execute commands upon ip renewal with dhclient? i need this badly...
<xangua> !question | nad
<ubottu> nad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> darkjackaho: have you tried without compiz ¿
<sh1va> anyone?
<n8tuser> sh1va -> how often does your ip change?
<TuGa> i have ubuntu9 as guest on vmware 6.5.1 and after installing the vmware tools can't get them to work, still have to release the mouse point using crl+alt and wend i do crl+alt+enter the screen of the guest doesnt ajust to the resolution of the host. anyone?!
<Bman> thx Jeruvy
<Neckor> Hi, i have a problem with my kernel , log log : May  2 13:51:11 firstraiden kernel: [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<darkjackaho> xangua, thx, i don't use compiz
<sh1va> n8tuser, once a month or smth like that
<Enissay> dotblank1, it works with gThumb ;)
<dotblank1> TuGa: same problem... havent found the fix yet
<leeguy92> hi, all
<darkjackaho> xangua, thx, i don't use compi
<Jeruvy> Bman: np :) good luck.
<n8tuser> sh1va -> you can write a script to detect changes of your ip, and do action accordingly
<leeguy92> what is an alias for in modprobe?
<leeguy92> can it be used to override a driver with another driver?
<sh1va> n8tuser, do you have some how to? i havent done bash scripting in years
<_CommandeR_> Hi, How do i do if I want to launch a program before any other ?
<dotblank1> leeguy92: hmm you could try rmmod a conflicting driver
<Neckor> i have a problem with my kernel ,  log : May  2 13:51:11 kernel: [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<leeguy92> dotblank1: i havent got a problem, i just want to know what aliases do
<TuGa> dotblank1, its happens on the ubu 8.10 allso!
<leeguy92> google is being unhelpful
<majnoon_> i tell something funny , winmodem on laptop vista no see ,but ubuntu RUNS it :)
<spasysheep> root owns my .Xauthourity file, meaning I cant use sudo, meaning I cant give ownership back to myself. fcuk
<nad> can an expert please send me a private message
<bazhang> nad please ask here
<chowabunga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58862
<nad> I have so many problems
<eoghan> spasysheep use sudo -i
<darkjackaho> xangua, the problem with 5.0 is like kernel panic and no input video, with 4.3 before 1 min all don't work and only mouse work, crtl alt backspace don't work (i've enable it), i got ati open drivers...
<n8tuser> sh1va -> no i dont have one, i have to sit down and have to think about it
<bazhang> nad keep it in channel please, for others to help and share with (ie no PM)
<coleys_> !dontzap | darkjackaho
<ubottu> darkjackaho: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<darkjackaho> xangua, best strange things is that with 8.04 and 8.10 work well
<xangua> darkjackaho: maybe is the new xorg
<swimnmaniac> can someone help me with wtorrent/rtorrent? or is there another channel for that? thanks!
<darkjackaho> coleys thx, i had enable it for first!
<krphop> whats the cli app to disable services for specific runlevels
<bliZZardz> is there any solution for the pulseaudio problems in Jaunty in amd-65but version!!! am hanging around for quite sometime..but of no avail!
<sh1va> n8tuser, well can i execute the two commands every time the dhclient gets new ip? i don't need complex script...
<darkjackaho> xangua, i think too
<spasysheep> eoghan: now I own the file, but synaptic still give me the error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<_CommandeR_> bliZZardz, Use Alsa instead ?
<darkjackaho> xangua, i think too, was better before
<Neckor> i have a problem with my kernel ,  log : May  2 13:51:11 kernel: [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<n8tuser> sh1va -> yeah, you can do it manually, i thought you wanted it auto-magically at first
<bliZZardz> _CommandeR_: does that work smoothly? the only problem that i have now, is a constant screeching noise.
<otm24> how can I query the mods/admins?
<darkjackaho> xangua how can i solve for u?
<eoghan> spasysheep: do you have empty disk space? This happened to me when my harddisk was full
<Jeruvy> krphop: runlevel
<sh1va> n8tuser, can i use pre-up COMMAND.... in /etc/network/interfaces?
<krphop> Jeruvy: to adjust what services start for a specific runlevel?
<_CommandeR_> bliZZardz, I have Creative X-FI (1.0 Driver) Used Pulse and i heard snapps all the time or no sound from flash, Installed Alsa and everything is smooth
<coleys_> darkjackaho: What is your first language?
<swimnmaniac> can someone help me with wtorrent/rtorrent? or is there another channel for that? thanks!
<xangua> darkjackaho: i don't use google earth
<n8tuser> sh1va -> i guess there are tools now that you can use to trigger events if a file changes, look into inotify, i have not used it yet myself
<spasysheep> eoghan: yea, ~10gb
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: You still alive there, mate? ;)
<bliZZardz> _CommandeR_: and how do i move from pulse to alsa?
<darkjackaho> coleys_ italian, so why? i can write u spanish or english too...
<_CommandeR_> bliZZardz, What distro do u use ?
<bliZZardz> _CommandeR_: Jaunty.
<n8tuser> sh1va -> pre-up is before the interface is up, perhaps post-up or something post-...
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, check your live distro chat window
<_CommandeR_> Ubuntu ? or Kubuntu ?
<darkjackaho> xangua ok thx
<sh1va> there is post-down
<Neckor> kernel acpi reads wrong temperature, kernel log : [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<_CommandeR_> bliZZardz,  Ubuntu gnome ?
<bliZZardz> _CommandeR_: there was some news that Jaunty did sound pretty good. but i do not think so.
<sh1va> but i don't know if that is right
<Nightscape> ahh coolies :)
<bliZZardz> _CommandeR_: yes.
<n8tuser> sh1va -> this may be explained if you man interfaces
<mart> is there software for ubuntu that monitors power on the server
<eoghan> spasysheep: well I'm afraid I'm at a loss then! I only know that sudo -i logs u as root. sorry :S
<_CommandeR_> bliZZardz, Join me @ #Alsa
<chowabunga> mart> you mean wattage?
<wtv> the process iftop takes up 50% of my CPU. i can't kill it. How to get rid of it without restarting pc?
<Jeruvy> krphop: no, thats just modifies the runlevel.  typically modifying the start/stop script in /etc/init.d
<krphop> Jeruvy: right, but I want to adjust what services are going to start by default
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, you get my private?
<krphop> Jeruvy: like chkconfig in fedora
<liquido> where i can find a bunch of ubuntu developers?
<Gnutoo> hello, is there an ubuntu kernel hacker here? my kernel is blocked at startup here: http://rafb.net/p/lxKO1918.html
<eoghan> liquido: elance.com
<n8tuser> krphop -> look into rc-update.d
<chowabunga> liquido> call the corporate office
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Yeah, got it.. what do I do, just extract them into the /boot folder?
<Gnutoo> and I use only free software driver so I bet the kernel is not tainted
<Jeruvy> krphop: I don't know of anything like chkconfig, but update-rc.d is a service level modifier
<chowabunga> then press 2 1 3 3 4 1 2
<Neckor> kernel acpi reads wrong temperature, kernel log : [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<swimnmaniac> can someone help me with wtorrent/rtorrent? or is there another channel for that? thanks!
<krphop> Jeruvy: perfect, i'll look into it, thanks
<Mechdave> Nightscape, yeah mate
<eoghan> Mechdave: I installed GTK+ 2.16 last night and now all of my standard themes are gone. How do I get them back? or go back to the way it was before?
<GregW3056> hi, i cant get my visual effects to apply. can anyone help me?
<arulmozhi> blank screen after login how can i solve
<Mechdave> eoghan, sry mate no idea
<n8tuser> for those that have installed Jaunty.. is there anything new under  /etc/event.d/    ?
<noxious74> GregW: any errors messages when trying to apply?
<n8tuser> arulmozhi -> did it work with livecd?
<eoghan> Mechdave: well if you have jaunty, could you tell me what version of gtk is handling your themes? Maybe then I can reset my own
<arulmozhi> no
<Mechdave> eoghan, just 1 minute and I shall check
<GregW3056> noxious74: nope
<maike19> hallo zusammen. kann mir jemand sagen warum ich alle 2 stunden meinen router neu starten muss, damit ubuntu wieder internet hat??? bin verzweifelt :-(
<Night_Owl> dammit dammit dammit
<arulmozhi> no booting from hard disk
<chowabunga> if you removed apt, would less people screw up their systems?
<eoghan> Mechdave, thanks man
<noxious74> GregW: and what graphics card?
<GregW3056> noxious74: nvidia 8400m
<GregW3056> noxious74: i had it working earlier then it stopped, not sure why
<thiebaude> eoghan: 9.04 should use gtk2
<eoghan> thiebaude: ok, so If I remove GTK+ and go back to GTK2 i should be back to normal right?
<noxious74> GregW: You installed the restricted drivers ok?  Ie. System/Administration/Hardware Drivers shows you are using the Proprietary drivers?
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Where exactly am I moving them to? /mnt/boot ?
<thiebaude> eoghan: you can have both on ubuntu
<GregW3056> noxious74: yeah it shows im using proprietary
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<Mechdave> Nightscape, yep
<eoghan> thiebaude: well i installed GTK+ 2.16.0 last night and now all my themes are gone and it says there are no GTK+ themes. It wont recognise normal theme xml files or gtkrc files either
<darkjackaho> maybe, i got this problem if google earth don't work and crash my system when start? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366529
<maike19> anybody here who knows why I have to restart my router nearly every 2 hours to get inet connection for ubuntu??
<mooperd> with 9.04 php files are downloading father than displaying in my browser. Apache2, php5
<Nightscape> Mechdave: I think I have to chmod the folder so I can do that :/
<mooperd> anyone else seen this bug
<Mechdave> Nightscape, can you print menu.lst?
<thiebaude> eoghan: didn't you have gtk before you install gtk+2.16.0 last night
<Mechdave> Nightscape,
<InCrypto> hey guys , i cannot hear any sound vai muzik or movie playback
<Mechdave> Nightscape, use sudo to do it
<InCrypto> using OSS or alsa codecs gives me a "Device is being used by another application":
<InCrypto> does any one 1 knw a fix plz
<chowabunga> mooperd> thats not a bug, that's you not knowing how httpd/php work
<Nightscape> Mechdave: I'm having trouble moving the files over via the GUI, and I don't remember how to do it via CLI :/
<afanto> Hi, I've read that there can only be up to 4 primary partition and 1 extended, I've already installed ubuntu does that mean I can only install only 1 other linux distro on my laptop hard disk ?
<eoghan> thiebaude: yes everything worked great. The theme files are all still there, but GTK+ doesnt recognise them. At first it didnt recognise svg files but I recompiled the latest librsvg and that sorted that. It still doesnt handle my themes though
<_CommandeR_> Is there anyway to boot up a program before any other in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mooperd> chowabunga: bullshit! I know how it works and I know how to fix it. but it should work out of the box really for .php files.
<Mechdave> Nightscape, sudo tar -zxvf boot.tar.gz /mnt/boot/
<thiebaude> eoghan: i wish i knew how to fix that for you, sry
<PlasmaSheep> why do newly opened windows show up under the maximized window?
<chowabunga> mooperd> so fix it....ubuntu broke itself
<Nightscape> Mechdave: I've already extracted them. I just have to actually *move* them.
<eoghan> thiebaude: well if I reinstall gtk2 libraries it should work alongside gtk+ yeh?
<Nightscape> They're currently parked in /home/ubuntu
<thiebaude> eoghan: yes, it should
<Mechdave> Nightscape, sudo tar -zxvf boot.tar.gz /mnt/boot/ moves and extracts them at the same time :)
<eoghan> thiebaude: ok, I'll try that. Thanks. Been trying to fix this for over 24 hours now...
<thiebaude> eoghan: the libraries are part of that package
<Mechdave> Nightscape, oh crap... lots of files
<thiebaude> ok, good luck, eoghan
<InCrypto> anyone ?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, best delete them all and re extract them to /mnt/boot
<Jack2> I installed Kubuntu 9.04 after Vista on the same disk. But when I try to boot Vista from the grub bootloader, it says bootmgr is missing. I thought that is the Vista MBR, so I fixed it with the Vista DVD, but then grub is gone and Vista boots only. Help please ?!
<chowabunga> Mechdave> so thats how you fix problems?  send someone all your boot files and hope they will work?
<Mechdave> chowabunga, Final act of desperation :)
<chowabunga> thats funny
<thiebaude> Jack2: i dont know how to fix that, but sounds like yuor grub was overwritten
<noxious74> GregW: Can you run openGL apps at a decent speed, eg. SuperTux in GL mode/Tux Racer etc.   if you have 'glxgears' try running in from a console and see what framerate it gets, just wondering if you have GLX extensions loaded.
<thiebaude> your
<Mechdave> chowabunga, should work
<Jeruvy> Jack2: thats common, all you need to do is point grub to the proper partition, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chowabunga> noxious74> glxinfo|grep renderer noob
<chinosuke> how to enable promiscuous mode in ubuntu 9.04
<PlasmaSheep> why do newly opened windows show up under the maximized window?
<thiebaude> thanks Jeruvy
<eoghan> is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without formatting your hard disk?
<GregW3056> noxious74: how do i find out the frame rate for gears?
<bazhang> chowabunga, dont use that language here please
<GregW3056> noxious74: wait i see it
<Mechdave> Nightscape, how does it go?
<Dr_Willis> PlasmaSheep:  because you used the netbookremix and switched to a normal desktop i bet...
<eoghan> hey, is there a way to reinstall ubuntu without formatting your hard disk?
<noxious74> chowa: yeah thats is, i can't use the pipe on my keyboard at the mo, i got one of those happy hacking keyboard on a uk computer and can't use pipe... LOL
<PlasmaSheep> Dr_Willis: no
<Jack2> thiebaude: I think so too. I reinstalled Grub also, but then there is the missing bootmgr problem for vista again.
<konfederate> i am trying to install windows back over ubuntu but my cd drive isn't detected so it won't boot from cd
<chowabunga> eoghan> why not just fix ubuntu
<GregW3056> noxious74: going up to 743 fps average about 650
<Dr_Willis> PlasmaSheep:  dident mess with netbook remix at all eh?
<Jack2> Jeruvy:  I think so too. I reinstalled Grub also, but then there is the missing bootmgr problem for vista again.
<Jeruvy> Jack2: no, don't just reinstall grub, that will break windows and a vicious circle
<PlasmaSheep> Dr_Willis: didn't touch the stuff :p
<noxious74> Greg: lol, i get 4000+ FPS
<Dr_Willis> PlasmaSheep:  theres a program called 'maximus' that does the auto-maxing  like that. perhaps it some how tog installed.
<quidnunc> Is there a way (even unsupported) to do an incremental upgrade from Feisty on a server?
<eoghan> chowabunga because no one can tell me how to fix it and i've spent 24 hours at it already.. lol I installed GTK+ 2.16 last night and now all of my standard themes are gone. How do I get them back? or go back to the way it was before?
<GregW3056> noxious74: it just jumped to over 1700
<michele> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<chowabunga> eoghan> thats a feature
<Dr_Willis> PlasmaSheep:  other then that.. not sure.
<thiebaude> i dont know how many times i did a dual boot,lol
<Dr_Willis> PlasmaSheep:  unless you got some 'on top' setitngs enabled
<eoghan> chowabunga whats a feature?
<Jeruvy> Jack2: read the link, much info to understand :)
<chowabunga> wiping out of themes
<Mechdave> eoghan, you can uninstall gtk again. use apt-get remove
<quidnunc> !br | michele
<ubottu> michele: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> chowabunga, that is not helpful
<Nightscape> Mechdave: I typed in sudo tar -zxvf /home/ubuntu/Desktop/boot.tar.gz /mnt/boot and I get.. tar: /mnt/boot: Not found in archive // tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<recon69> hi all, I take it the mem test is not supposed to crash !
<PlasmaSheep> Dr_Willis: in the window right click menu? no.
<livingdaylight> is there not another version of cont.+alt+backspace to restart X?
<thiebaude> chowabunga: yea, thats bad advice
<otm24> does remote desktop work between ubuntu and linux mint?
<Mathi> Hello, can some1 help me? i got 9.04 installed and updated in 2 machines, but when i try to navigate with firefox, the text dont appear, its stays in withe, but with the layout and images of the page ok... Anyone with the same problem??
<GregW3056> noxious74: it says noxious74:
<GregW3056> oops
 * chowabunga ignores the haters
<GregW3056> noxious74: it says 3091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 618.099 FPS
<coleys_> quidnunc: Michele = italian name.
<Mechdave> Nightscape, ok cd to /mnt/boot
<bazhang> !ot > chowabunga
<ubottu> chowabunga, please see my private message
<_CommandeR_> Is there anyway to boot up a program before any other in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<quidnunc> coleys_: Sorry
<Nightscape> Mechdave: ok.. it's empty atm
<quidnunc> coleys_: My language detection is poor among spanish/portuguese/italian
<Mechdave> Nightscape, then tar -zxvf ~/boot.tar.gz
<Jeruvy> _CommandeR_: see runlevel.
<quidnunc> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_CommandeR_> Jeruvy, ?
<otm24> does remote desktop work between ubuntu and linux mint?
<chowabunga> Nightscape> never type a command into the terminal if you dont knwo what it does
<coleys_> quidnunc: Yeah its okay.
<Mathi> how can i find a solution for aproblem in the ubuntu???
<coleys_> !ita | michele
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita
<coleys_> d:
<chinosuke> how to enable promiscuous mode in ubuntu 9.04
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jeruvy> _CommandeR_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Mechdave> Nightscape, how does it go?
<Nightscape> chowabunga: I know; I have an idea what it's for (not 100% but I have a clue! ;) )
<chowabunga> chinosuke> the same what you do it on every distro
<coleys_> there =p
<Mathi> Hello, can some1 help me? i got 9.04 installed and updated in 2 machines, but when i try to navigate with firefox, the text dont appear, its stays in withe, but with the layout and images of the page ok... Anyone with the same problem??
<Doctor_Q> does anyone here have RSS feeds autodownloading in Ktorrent?
<marco2> tti
<chinosuke> chowabunga : it's just not work in 9.04
<chowabunga> Mathi> use seamonkey
<thiebaude> yo
<coleys_> !it | marco2
<ubottu> marco2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<chowabunga> chinosuke> whats the error message
<Mechdave> chowabunga, I am not in the business of screwing up systems... I do my best to use dangerous commands responsibly
<chinosuke> chowabunga: i don't see error messsage.
<Nightscape> Mechdave: hah
<_CommandeR_> Jeruvy, How do i use that ?
<chowabunga> Mechdave> thats exactly what a saboteur would say
<chinosuke> i use wireshark
<Mechdave> Nightscape, lol
<bazhang> chowabunga, please take chat elsewhere
<PlasmaSheep> OpenGL is slow for me. Please help. (intel card)
<chowabunga> chinosuke> then do dmesg
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Figured out how to get it to behave.. lol.. one is I forgot the sudo, and the other is it's on the Desktop so I had to change the path name slightly
<Mechdave> Nightscape, how did you go with that?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, Lol
<Nightscape> Mechdave: They're now extracted ^_^
<_CommandeR_> PlasmaSheep, what card?
<chowabunga> Linux neosapien 2.6.29 #6 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 31 12:01:12 EDT 2009 i686 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 244 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Mechdave> Nightscape, sweet
<Roevhat_dk> quit
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: read my message :p (intel)
<Mechdave> Nightscape, can you copy menu.lst to a usb stick?
<_CommandeR_> PlasmaSheep, yeah but 965 xxx 666 etc?
<Nightscape> lol.. which one of three? ;)
<Mechdave> Nightscape, but also leave a copy in /mnt/boot/grub
<chazco> Hi... what is the best way to have a ubuntu session over SSH? Using -X is only useful for one or two apps...
<Jeruvy> _CommandeR_: well I don't know what your doing so I can't say how you are going to use that.  But ubuntu uses runlevels to decide when stuff gets started (ie: services), then what apps get ran.  The link should point you to some handy resources about the whole process, specifically for ubuntu.
<mountainman26> does any one know of a panel app that will display my ip address?  thanks
<chowabunga> chazco> x11vnc
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: Is this it? 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ruckus> I was fiddling with an external WD Hard drive trying to set up the partitions to use it as a boot up and i ended up boogering it all up
<Nightscape> Mechdave: copied :)
<drbobb> hello, I installed ubuntu-netbook-remix on top of my kubuntu, not on a netbook but a regular laptop (ca. 4ys old though), and I'm seeing quite poor performance - it's essentially unusuable. Are there any tweaks I could apply?
<chowabunga> ruckus> how did you manage that
<ruckus> It wont even recognize now, when i try to reformat it under qt partition it just kinda does nothing
<mountainman26> does any one know of a panel app that will display my ip address?  thanks
<psywiped> how do i add volume levels to the harware volume control there are only 8 levels right now
<chowabunga> ruckus> try 'fdisk'
<ruckus> Anyone give me a hand getting it back to a usebale state?
<_CommandeR_> PlasmaSheep,  you got 945 as it looks check the forums
<ruckus> I have a hobby of tinkering with things under the influence of alcohol ;)
<baz> are there any server monitoring tools that display a nice dashboard for the health of my remote servers? Like if they can be ping'ed, how much ram/cpu they are using, what their bandwidth consumption is like?
<chowabunga> ruckus> the key to learning is to break somethnig and then fix it yourself
<chowabunga> not run for help
<ruckus> yeah i've been trying for about the past 45 minutes and im making no progress
<chinosuke> chowabunga: i didn't find any error about promiouse mode
<chowabunga> use fdisk not some fancy gui-partitioner
<coleys_> chowabunga: Exactly =)
<Mechdave> Nightscape, right now is the hard bit... what we have to do is make a grub install disk, does your tower have a floppy drive?
<recon69> psywiped: open volume comtrol and select preferences
<Nightscape> I've heard of promiscuous mode before
<chowabunga> chinosuke> what command did you type to put it in promisc mode
<coleys_> ruckus: 45mins is nothing =p
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Yes.. every computer I build myself has a floppy drive.. MUST HAVE FLOPPY!!
<coleys_> Nightscape: D:
 * Nightscape goes on a hunt for a usable floppy disk..
<chinosuke> chowabunga: ifconfig wlan0 promisc
<Mechdave> Nightscape, ok stick in a blank floppy
<vadim-nsk> set password zcysqgthtw
<Meinmartini> w00t, hey you gaiz, I'm about to install ubuntu. I r so excited. :D
<Neckor> kernel acpi reads wrong temperature, kernel log : [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<Meinmartini> It's just checking the disc I burned for integrity...how long does this process typically take?
<Neckor> kernel acpi reads wrong temperature, kernel log : [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<ruckus> unable to open it says with fdisk
<eoghan> mechdave how do i find out the package name of something you compiled?
<chowabunga> chinosuke> you have to bring the interface down first
<kizedek> Hey guys.  After upgrading to Jaunty Update-Manager wants to do a "partial upgrade". I said yes and it downloaded 300mb of files.  I don't know if it installed them as i was not at the PC at the time but i do know it downloaded over 300mb.  The problem is that Update Manager keeps asking to download and install those very same files over and over.  I have tried twice now. It just keeps downloading the same files.   I have tried "sudo apt-
<psywiped> recon69, the is no place to change the contro to 100 i can do it inside of the pannel i want to do it with my volume wheel on the laptop
<kizedek> get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" with no luck. Any suggestions?
<dassouki> i'vebeen handed down an old fortran code. i've nver used fortran, is there a way i can compile it in ubuntu ?
<mountainman26> does any one know of a panel app that will display my ip address?  thanks
<tlisanti> Is anyone here good with Kmymoney?
<chowabunga> dassouki> gcc<tab><tab>
<Neckor> kernel acpi reads wrong temperature, kernel log : [69118.924242] Critical temperature reached (48 C), shutting down.  " how to change the critical temp ?
<psywiped> kizedek, go thru the update manager instead of command line for some reason dist-upgrade doesnt work
<vadimkansk> REGISTER zcysqgthtw vadim@alfel.su
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: restarting x.
<ThomasHC> Neckor, might be time for you to clean out the fans on your PC
<green-_> any recommendations on the best ubuntu-based distro for someone coming from windows ... i have a friend who's making the jump from windows to linux and i want to get him started with the most friendly/elegant ubuntu distro out there right now ... was looking at linux mint. looks pretty good. any others I should check out?
<dassouki> chowabunga: umm was i supposed to find gcc-fortran or something cause i don't
<green-_> or even just get him started w/ straight ubuntu?
<chowabunga> dassouki> g95
<mountainman26> does any one know of a panel app that will display my ip address?  thanks
<Jesper84> green-_: I would say Ubuntu :-)
<bazhang> green-_, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<ThomasHC> green-_, while Ubuntu is pretty good to get started with, LinuxMint is nice albeit a bit buggy sometimes
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Found a blank floppy ^_^
<Neckor> ThomasHC the acpi read wrong temp, my pc is clean
<Mechdave> Nightscape, ok sudo umount /mnt
<green-_> bazhang: didn't know this qualified as off-topic :)
<Mechdave> Nightscape, we may not need it yet :) got another way
<green-_> suppose it might. okay.
<Neckor> how to reconfigure acpi (critical temp) ?
<ThomasHC> Neckor, in /boot/grub/menu.list add this to the kernel command line 'noacpi'
<chowabunga> green-_> what distro do you use
<kizedek> pyswiped, sorry what do you mean by that? I ran the upgrade using Update Manager the first time, second time was command line
<Neckor> ok
<green-_> chowabunga: i use either straight ubuntu or centOS on all my boxes
<bahadunn> anyone having problems with firefox loading certain sites like facebook for example?
<serpico> hi
<kizedek> psywiped or do you mean do ditupgrade using gui?
<dassouki> second question, i selected a bunch of packages on synaptic. is there a way where i can list all those packages to be installed
<chowabunga> bahadunn> do you have the NSA's ip's blocked in /etc/hosts
<Mechdave> Nightscape, try this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot hd0
<ThomasHC> Neckor, You'll have to reboot to see the effects
<Mechdave> Oops no not that
<nmvictor> Do I need a working Internet connection to upgrade to Jaunty jackalope from an alternate install CD?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, Oops no not that
<bahadunn> chowabunga: ?
<Nightscape> Mechdave: Currently at /mnt/boot/grub.. I guess I should cd back to ~ before typing the umount command?
<psywiped> kizedek, yea i meen use the upgrade manager
<Bob_Ong> I have a laptop with an Intel 855GM integrated graphics card. On 8.04 my external monitor works fine, i.e. it outputs to 1080p but on 8.10/9.04 it doesn't. If I change the resolution using the GUI both displays will end up as a corrupted beige/white screen after the log out to implement the changes. Xrandr won't set an output higher than the laptop. Any suggestions? Will I have to edit the xorg.config?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, don't do it yet
<penthief> mountainman26: xmessage $(/sbin/ifconfig|grep "inet addr")
<kizedek> psywiped, ahh ok, but that did not work. It keeps asking to do a partial upgrade
<Nightscape> Mechdave: ok, well I haven't done anything since getting those files copied over :)
<Mechdave> Nightscape, try this: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/boot hd0
<psywiped> kizedek, you can look up the server commands and do it that way but i wasnt able to use dist-upgrade to go to 9.04 from 8.10
<Mechdave> Nightscape, that should work
<bahadunn> chowabunga: what do you mean?
<bazhang> bahadunn, ignore him
<bahadunn> bazhang: okay
<Nightscape> YAAAAAAAAAY!!
<kizedek> psywiped, i ran the upgrade from the Alternate iso.  I "should be" on 9.04 now
<rohdef> where do I check the compatibility of a bluetooth adaptor before I buy?
<Mechdave> Nightscape, it worked?
<chowabunga> why wouldnt firefox load pages...lots of people are saying firefox is broken on ubuntu
<chowabunga> at least 3 in an hour
<pastello> acc
<bazhang> chowabunga, no its not
<k4_k4> rohdef: try to enter the name in google and "linux"
<chowabunga> ok then fix his problem and the other guy with 2 fresh installs that wont load pages
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: thank you for that prudent suggestion :)
<pastello> cercavo irc ubuntu italia! :|
<Nightscape> Mechdave: fd0: /dev/fd0; hd0: /dev/sda; hd1: /dev/sdb
<LjL> !it | pastello
<ubottu> pastello: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bahadunn> well my firefox wont load walmart.com, facebook.com, foxnews.com, anandtech.com
<k4_k4> rohdef:  perhaps you can ask the seller in the shop too
<LjL> !attitude | chowabunga
<ubottu> chowabunga: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> chowabunga, please take the random comments to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rohdef> k4_k4, ok :) thanks, I was hoping for a site like linuxprinting
<bahadunn> to be fair opera wont load those sites either
<chowabunga> <Mathi> Hello, can some1 help me? i got 9.04 installed and updated in 2 machines, but when i try to navigate with firefox, the text dont appear, its stays in withe, but with the layout and images of the page ok... Anyone with the same problem??
<Nightscape> Mechdave:  I guess I should be able to access them now?
<psywiped> how do i  change the volume control to 100 levels  the pannel has 25 but i want to do it with my volume wheel on the laptop and that only has 8
<Mechdave> Nightscape, yep
<_CommandeR_> PlasmaSheep, I wanted to do more but was troubleshooting a guys Sound issues but if i helped you in any way no problemo gringo :)
<rohdef> k4_k4, nah tried that at the shop before :(
<k4_k4> rohdef: i only know of a site @ suse linux
<bahadunn> but a windoze computer onthe same network loads those sites fine
<bahadunn> with firefox or IE
<chowabunga> facebook doesnt work for me
<PlasmaSheep> _CommandeR_: yes, it works perfectly now.
<chowabunga> Your request for http://facebook.com/ could not be fulfilled, because the connection to facebook.com (192.168.0.255) could not be established.
<Mechdave> Nightscape, now this is the big moment... try a reboot without the live disk
<k4_k4> rohdef: http://en.opensuse.org/Hardware
<bangolio> https problem
<bahadunn> chowabunga: that is surely not the facebook ip
<rohdef> k4_k4, thanks a lot
<Nightscape> Mechdave: a'igh, brb
<chowabunga> yeah i block facebook
 * Night_Owl crosses his fingers..
<k4_k4> rohdef:  normally it will work @ ubunutu too
<bangolio> since i upgraded to jaunty i have issues with compiz, everything works terribly.
<bahadunn> anyone know what the deal is and now to fix it?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, My fingers are crossed
<bangolio> when i kill compiz everything is fine
<Night_Owl> Powering on now..
<ThomasHC> bahadunn, never has an upgrade work to well for me, they seem to be hit or miss, I usually reinstall
<psywiped> how do i change volume level control to 1% increments from 4% ?
<Andre_Gondim> bangolio, wich is your video card?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, beep...
<bangolio> ati
<bahadunn> ThomasHC: this is a fresh install of Jaunty
<bangolio> already reinstalled fglrx
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, should be booting by now
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Ubuntu 9.04, kernel twice (one generic) and memtest, and Other OS loader
<Night_Owl> Just the first one?
<Fllybersite> hi all
<ss300> someone know how to back up xorg and restore it in case video drivers wont work?
<spytux> hi all
<bahadunn> it is something to do with my local caching dns server
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, we need the generic
<fluxy> Hello. Has anyone tried cedega for ubuntu? I'm having some issues installing it, could someone please help me?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Non-recovery then
<dassouki> i'm trying to install g95, it's requesting the following "--with-gcc-dir= option" where is the gcc directory?
<quibbler> mountainman26-> giplet you can find it in synaptic.
<Andre_Gondim> bangolio, I just know some tips to intel video card
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, that is how my boot screen looks... only the first 2 will work with you
<tlisanti> Does anyone know of any clubs that might meet in Northern NJ area?
<bangolio> yeah i read that
<psywiped> ss300 yea cp xorg xorg.backup1
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Gah.. Error 15: File not found.
<bangolio> migration heuristic = greedy
<xangua> who has problems with Intel video cards ¿¿ It has already been fixed
<bazhang> tlisanti, check your loco
<bazhang> !loco > tlisanti
<ubottu> tlisanti, please see my private message
<AnAnt_> how can I use screen-profiles ?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, ok restart and then we need to change the grub menu.lst
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Dammit.. I can taste how close we are -_-
<bangolio> nobody knows about problems with jaunty + compiz + ati?
<bangolio> or atleast some sort of solution? roll back?
<psywiped> how do i change volume level control to 1% increments from 4% ?
<recon69> dassouki: just a guess but you might need to install build tools essentials
<bazhang> bangolio, expert advice in #compiz I would guess
<bangolio> thanks
<silici0> does anyone running lightroom 2?
<dassouki> recon69: ah thanks
<bc> can someone tell me the best way to set the gnome-terminal default geometry without having to use --geometry=GEOMETRY from the command line? (I'm launching via keyboard shortcuts in gnome)
<drbobb> nope, there is no #ubuntu-netbook
<drbobb> where else could I ask?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Sorry to keep you up till 1am on a Saturday night dude :)
<unop> bc, map a keyboard shortcut that invokes a script that launches GT with the specified dimensions ... or use a window manager that remembers dimensions
<dassouki> recon69: i have gcc installed. i jsut have to tell g95 where it is :D
<Guest90865> Is 9.04 working for anyone?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: OK, Live is back up now.
<torn> If I create a "guest" user account, with only user-privileges (no access to administration or the root password) and mount it on /home/guest, but then later I remove the /home partition, where will the user's content be stored, and will it only be temporary (wiped out after a reboot?)
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, ok remount the /boot on sda1
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, then sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<draeday> graphics driver problem
<Guest71135> does anyone got 9.04 running?
<bc> unop: duh bc; thanks unop!
<k4_k4> Guest24150: sure
<draeday> yes
<spytux> torn.. 9.04?
<torn> 8.10
<k4_k4> Guest71135: running  the same ubuntu install since 6.10
<recon69> dassouki: would guess /usr/lib then. should really find it without any help if it's installed.
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, yep
<vxroot> Hi everybody, someone's here to help to install my 3G modem ( Samsung SCH_U209 ) on Jaunty pls?
<dokuhebi> torn: The user won't be able to log if he doesn't have a home directory.
<draeday> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and my graphics driver is not  working properly and the driver isn't availabe
<fabio> flash plugin very slow @ 16 bit color depth, d u know why ?
<dassouki> recon69: that's the directory i tried, and now it says that it cannot find ansidecl.h
<torn> dokuhebi, so it will not create for him a temporary home directory then?
<dassouki> recon69: i searched my pc abut didn't find it
<cdavis> vxroot: All I had to do with my UM175 was plug it in. Does Jaunty not detect it?
<The_Anomaly> ive downloaded 9.04 twice and burnt it twice with ultimate iso it just spins and shoots the finger at me?
<KnoppixNoob> hey, just a quick question: anyone around who's a big imagemount-geek? :}
<dokuhebi> torn: no... Set the users home dir to /tmp.
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Erm.. I don't see the hard drive after that line o.O
<Newk> my windows freeze when opening files in apps such as gedit and thunderbird
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, then sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<cdavis> The_Anomaly: Are you able to get to the check CD option?
<torn> Roger that,
<KnoppixNoob> need to mount a partimage-restored NTFS-filesystem out of a image.img :p
<torn> Thank you, dokuhebi.
<recon69> dassouki: check the install readme for required version info.
<dokuhebi> torn: That will delete itself after a reboot.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, what do you mean?
<krishnan> iam facing problems with hardy while browsing. wen i drag the scroll bar i need to wait for few sec for the page to scroll up or down. why is this. i think problems like this are making me tell windows is far better
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: I know, but after that mount command, the hard drive doesn't show up o.O
<vxroot> cdavis, i think it does
<torn> Sounds perfect. :)
<szaby007> hello i made a lid.sh file in jaunti but ubuntu dosent use it can someone help?
<cdavis> KnoppixNoob: Can you just do a "sudo mount -o loop image.img /mnt/image" ?
<usser_> KnoppixNoob, sudo ntfs-3g /image.img /mnt -o loop
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, does ls /mnt/boot show anything?
<Newk> krishnan: what video drivers are u using?
<trancefat> Hi all, how can i check if jre is installed on my Ubuntu 9.04 installation?
<Newk> trancefat,  which jre
<usser_> trancefat, java -version
<xangua> krishnan: a lot of flash files / movies ¿
<mkasson_> is there a gui app like mp3gain for ubuntu?
<cdavis> vxroot: Might want to see if you can check the CD for errors with the built in utility. Initially I downloaded the 64 bit version which kept failing for me, are you sure you downloaded the right iso?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4%
<ss300> Hello! One question. When you install from synaptic nvidia-glx, will you have to configure it after, or just enable visual effects and it will automatically be fine?
<The_Anomaly> ?
<The_Anomaly> ?
<The_Anomaly> check
<KnoppixNoob> cdavis, user__ let me check...
<krishnan> xangua: no simple text web pages
<vxroot> cdavis, yeah i do :/
<trancefat> usser_: ok its not installed :( any idea which is the right one to install for installing eclipse
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Yes.. it shows the file we put on earlier.. and another /boot folder inside which has a /grub folder in it.. lol
<krishnan> Newk: i did nt install any video drivers. this happens wen i am using my laptop for a longer time say 3 to 4 hours
<vxroot> cdavis, everything works fine
<recon69> dassouki: it might require the gcc sources as well, dont really know what your installing though
<usser> trancefat, sun-java6-jdk
<mkasson_> anyone know of a GUI tool for normalizing mp3 volume levels?
<ss300> has anyone dealt with nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<cdavis> vxroot: exactly where does it crap out?
<dassouki> recon69: i'm installing g95 a fortran compiler. i have all gcc 4.3 and gcc packages installed
<Newk> mkasson, mp3gain
<LjL> mkasson_: why do you need GUI? normalizing is an automated process
<KnoppixNoob> root@Knoppix:/# sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1/Backup/image.img /mnt/test -o loop
<KnoppixNoob> Failed to access '/dev/sdb1/Backup/image.img': Not a directory
<KnoppixNoob> Please check the device and the ntfs-3g binary permissions, the mounting
<KnoppixNoob> user and group ID, and the mount options. You can find more explanation
<KnoppixNoob> at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#useroption
<FloodBot2> KnoppixNoob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KnoppixNoob> arg
<trancefat> usser: thanks a lot... if i install this from the synaptic package manager, and then install eclipse from there.. will eclipse automatically know where the jdk is?
<szaby007> someone with jaunti lid.sh experience?
<draeday> ati graphics driver problem
<naimesh> Hello all, I m getting error message that "Desktop effects could not be evaluated" when i enable "Normal" visual effects in appearnce
<usser> trancefat, if you install eclipse from repos it should pull jdk with it
<breakage> c;ear
<Newk> naimesh, wat video drivers installed?
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  that command line is totally goofed up.
<KnoppixNoob> silly knoppix from the CD :p
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, ok edit the menu.lst file and put another /boot in front of the other /boot on lines 135 and 136
<KnoppixNoob> ah?
<psywiped> KnoppixNoob, you have to make the drictory first
<trancefat> usser: oh ok... thanks again
<mkasson_> LjL, the CLI tool doesn't have the same "set at volume level x" as the windows version
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  use /path/to/the/whatever.img  which is NOT going to be /dev/sdb1
<ss300> Nvidia drivers problem. How to make sure there will be no black screen upon reboot?
<mkasson_> LjL, no magic to GUI, its that I've already checked out the CLI tool
<usser> KnoppixNoob, are you mounting an image of ntfs drive or ntfs drive itself?
<KnoppixNoob> psywiped: already done...
<LjL> mkasson_: there is not *one* CLI tool. which one have you tried?
<mkasson_> LjL, of course, its always nice to get shiny progress state too.
<mkasson_> LjL, mp3gain
<KnoppixNoob> usser: an image of an ntfs-drive wich lies on an... ntfs-drive, but its already mounted, thats not the prob.
<mkasson_> LjL, didn't even know there were other good ones
<cdavis> KnoppixNoob: have you tried that command with mount instead of ntfs-3g?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, So the path to the vmlinuz is /mnt/boot/boot/?
<KnoppixNoob> Dr_Willis: like /media/sdb1/... ?
<recon69> dassouki: can only recommend that you follow the g95 instruction, it states that 4.0.3 is know to work and others are not, ubuntu currently installs 4.3
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: So, kernel   /boot/boot/vmlinuz...  and initrd   /boot/boot/initrd... ?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4%
<bangolio> what was changed in jaunty that's causing all the compiz problems?
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  theres a BIG differance btween mount POINTS and Devices..
<recon69> dassouki: *are not know.
<Night_Owl> oh
<Night_Owl> to /mnt/boot/boot
<Night_Owl> ok
<Dr_Willis> KnoppixNoob:  /dev/sdb1 is a device.. /media/SOmthing is a directory you mount a filesystem TO.
<usser> KnoppixNoob, so you have to mount ntfs drive first then image that lies on it
<Newk> anyone experiencing any freezes while trying to open files?
<usser> KnoppixNoob, ie sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfsdrive
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, yep as long as you have vmlinuz in /mnt/boot/boot/
<LjL> mkasson_: mp3gain does have quite a few option to decide just how much gain to set
<naimesh> Hello all, sorry for last message as my pc stopped responding
<usser> KnoppixNoob, the sudo ntfs-3g /mnt/ntfsdrive/image.img /mnt/ntfsimage -o loop
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Well, they're also in /mnt/boot .. so does it matter which one?
<naimesh> So to start again, i get message that "Desktop effects can not be enabled" when i try normal desktop effects
<naimesh> If i start compiz in terminal i get message that "Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found "
<KnoppixNoob> usser: done... sdb1 is mounted, can access it.
<mkasson_> LjL, yup.  familiar with them.  and there's a windows version of mp3gain that also has "set at perceived x db". don't believe thats in CLI
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, something wrong here...
<usser> KnoppixNoob, now mount the image.
<naimesh> So does that mean that graphics drive that i have is black listed?
<KnoppixNoob> cdavis: and yep, tried it...:
<bangolio> naimesh, which card?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, they are in /mnt/boot/boot as well?
<KnoppixNoob> root@Knoppix:/# sudo mount -o loop /media/sdb1/Backup/image.img /mnt/test mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know about the loop device? (If so, recompile or `modprobe loop'.)
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Everything that's in /mnt/boot is copied into /mnt/boot/boot .. but it doesn't go past that (apart from there being a /mnt/boot/boot/grub/ folder)
<usser> KnoppixNoob, do you have loop devices in your /dev ?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, right save the menu.lst and reboot
<usser> KnoppixNoob, try sudo modprobe loop as it suggests
<rabbit251> naimesh: It probably does. Several graphics cards have unfortunately been blacklisted, prohibiting the the use of desktop effects.
<louise_> my wireless adapter suddenly stopped working. Its an  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter. lshw -C networking says its UNCLAIMED. What can I do??
<rabbit251> naimesh: My Intel X3100 is in that camp.
<usr13> louise_: Is this a laptop?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4%
<KnoppixNoob> linux is complicated for a windows-guy it seems me :p
<louise_> user13 yes
<naimesh> bangolio: how to check which card do i have
<naimesh> rabbit251: it use to work in 8.10 and stopped in 9.04
<usser> KnoppixNoob, nonsense
<usr13> KnoppixNoob: It's just different, not necessarily complicated.
<louise_> usr13, yes
<raj1> hi
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Changes made, shut down.. turning back on now without the CD.
<usr13> louise_: Did you [accidently] turn it off with the keyboard switch?
<raj1> cdrom not detected in jaunty / not listed in dev
<sagredo> YO YO YO! someone recommend some uber simple effecient *wiki* software
<KnoppixNoob> well it says: FATAL: Could not read '/lib/modules/2.6.24.4/updates/loop.ko': Invalid argument
<LjL> !poll
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, even got my eyes crossed
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<louise_> usr13, nope. Its laying at the ON position
<usr13> louise_: Issue command:  iwconfig
<KnoppixNoob> its a standard Knoppix-DVD (5.4 if I remember right)
<usr13> louise_: iwconfig   will show you if the device is active, (driver software loaded for it).
<KnoppixNoob> ooops, 5.3
<szaby007> someone with jaunti laptop and the problem that lid comes back when you move the mouse?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: LOL.. I think I'm back to the live CD; Error 15 again. Maybe change those to /mnt/boot instead.. umm.. might make a difference which menu I edit o.O
<louise_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/162924/
<penthief> sagredo: mediawiki is recommended in a book of mine
<louise_> usr13, i think its off
<rabbit251> naimesh: Yeah... unfortunately, I think many were blacklisted since Intrepid. Especially in the Intel chipset. I'm trying to find a compilation of the blacklist right now. Do you know if yours is Intel?
<louise_> usr13, I mean, the driver is not loaded then
<usr13> louise_: It's off
<naimesh> I don't know
<usr13> louise_: Yes, you are correct.  It is off.  The driver is not loaded.
<naimesh> rabbit25: how can i see what card do i have?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, /mnt is only where we have the filesystem mounted
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4%
<naimesh> rabbit25: i m using Dell - A860
<louise_> usr13, how do I load it?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, Before you do hit esc I think at the grum menu
<Night_Owl> Give me a few minutes to boot up.. I'll edit the one that's in /mnt/boot/grub and direct it only to /mnt/boot.. and we can delete the others I think.. because I might have edited the boot/boot one.
<Night_Owl> Um
<usr13> louise_: Try the keyboard.
<Night_Owl> Live's almost up again.
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, I want to edit the menu.lst on the fly
<usser> KnoppixNoob, try ntfs-3g -o /dev/loop0 /image.img /mnt/ntfsimage
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<leaphion> can you guys point me to the location of dir_colors in ubuntu?
<rabbit251> naimesh: Just a sec.
<usser> KnoppixNoob, thats weird that knoppix doesnt have loop devices
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: lol.. ok, gimme a minute to re-reboot :D
<ss300> can someone help with nvidia driver?
<naimesh> rabbit25: i think i have Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<usser> naimesh, yep this one is blacklisted
<louise_> usr13, and reboot?
<usr13> louise_:  lspci |grep ireless
<naimesh> rabbit25: if i run comiz with SKIP_CHECKS=yes it start correctly
<Night_Owl> Hrm
<usser> KnoppixNoob, try a regular ubuntu livecd
<naimesh> But can that create problms?
<Dougshell> hey wat are some recommendations for torrent clients i have used gogle but a lot of the posts are from the 06-07 timeframe
<usr13> louise_: did you try iwconfig again to see if it's on now?
<Night_Owl> ah ok
<louise_> usr13, 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Dougshell> i have bee using deluge
<louise_> usr13, yes, its still off
<ss300> is someoneavailable to for help with nvidia drivers?
<Dougshell> and i get speeds of 1MB +
<Dougshell> so its not a speed issue
<Dougshell> just curious of what you guys run
<draeday> help with ati drivers
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, are you in the edit screen yet?
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Not ESC; 'e' :) I'm at the list now. Edit kernel and initrd to /mnt/boot instead of /mnt/boot/boot ?
<Dougshell> (btw yes MB)
<vart> !ask |ss300
<ubottu> ss300: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theunixgeek> what's the percentage of Ubuntu market share?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, try that
<floating> naimesh: does your ubuntu work otherwise with your intel graphics device ? e.g. if you watch youtube videos or use some services using graphics, do they work normally ?
<Dougshell> well linux just hit !1%
<ss300> ubottu i did noone answered
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dougshell> so im sure its hella low
<naimesh> floating: yes, everything works fine
<rabbit251> naimesh: "sudo lspci |more" should return your graphics card info, but it looks like you already found it.
<ss300> ubottu i dontwanna type it all the time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KnoppixNoob> usser: problem solved, the image is mounted now. But as I thought, partimage fucked up the data... e.g.: "program files" is empty. I did read about that bug if you use partimage mit gzip-compression and file-splitting (after making the image AND after the source-HDD died...).
<naimesh> rabbit251: yes
<usr13> louise_:  Yea, I guess you could just reboot.  I don't know why it is dissabled, that is a fully supported wifi device.
<louise_> usr13, brb
<usser> KnoppixNoob, partimage. for imaging ntfs on linux i would trust only dd
<steven_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<rabbit251> naimish: Yes, a lot of people have been using the workaround. Just know that there was a reason it was blacklisted, and some things may not work right.
<ss300> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME PLEASE if there is a way to avoid blackscreen upon reboot after installation of nvidia driver?????????????????
<jsn> I've got the jaunty-backports network-manager installed and a Intel 4965 AGN wireless card and I'm sure I'm close, since iwlist wlan0 scan works... but my old connection routine (iwconfig wlan0 essid blah channel blah && dhclient3 wlan0) no longer works.
<KnoppixNoob> usser: I know that now... yes. :) But the bugreports say that only the restored data is destroyed, the image should be okay (not my mounted image of course).
<Noob> hell -- how i can get adobe flash player or java working on 9.4 (64)
<Noob> ?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, any joy?
<jsn> 64bit noobs?
<hawk> Noob: By installing the corresponding packages
<Noob> yep
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: Gah.. didn't do it :/ Still Error 15: File not found.
<Noob> well i keep installing stuff...still youtobe videos wont work ...
<KnoppixNoob> hawk: on Knoppix? I suck already at getting ICQ to work. :)
<hawk> Noob: sun-java6-plugin for java
<KnoppixNoob> <----- :}
<thiebaude> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<bangolio> what was changed in jaunty that's causing all the compiz problems?
<KnoppixNoob> yes, and pidgin comes already with knoppix... but its outdated and wont connect. And I suck at updating it already :p
<hawk> Noob: flashplugin-installer for flash, iirc
<louise_> usr13, I just noticed during boot there's a line that says madwifi() and it used to read madwifi(Atherosblablabla)
<louise_> user__, its still not claiming my card
<Noob> hawk thx m8 :0
<usr13> louise_: Is it working now?
<steven_> Is there a way to turn modify my terminal visually? I want it to appear translucent
<louise_> usr13, nope
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  if you are using compiz you can set any window tobe semi-transpa4rent
<usr13> louise_: what does iwconfig say?
<KnoppixNoob> but thats not the prob... my prob is how I can make out of those backup.gz.000 ... backup.gz.050 files one huge file? cat backup.gz.* > backupfile.gz didn't seem to work, partimage stopped the restoring after 2GB...
<jsn> Any ideas why iwlist wlan0 scan would work but dhclient3 wlan0 never seems to find anything?
<Mechdave> Night_Owl, right I know the problem... rather stupid of me really, put in the top of the first line "root (hd0,0)" without quotes
<dayo> steven_: Edit --> Profile
<rabbit251> naimish: I think there have even been more serious issues. Like this person (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583679) who couldn't log in after forcing through the blacklist. So just be careful. I sure wish it were failsafe, because I really want desktop effects. But I've heard it can really mess up video/VoIP, which I'm dependent on. Good luck!
<dayo> steven_: Edit --> Profile --> Background
<louise_> usr13, still no wireless extensions]
<naimesh> rabbit251: i just checked compiz site and there reason is mention as "XV does not play with XAA under compiz, only with EXA "
<Night_Owl> Mechdave: OK, so the lines are root, uuid, kernel, initrd, quiet?
<naimesh> rabbit251: so i think for now i will leave with out effects and wait for the fix :)
<Night_Owl> With /mnt/boot/boot/ 's?
<usr13> louise_: Are you on 9.04 ?
<louise_> usr13, yes.
<usr13> louise_: Is it full updated?
<louise_> usr13, yep.
<rabbit251> naimesh: Cool beans. Hope it comes soon.
<louise_> usr13, it used to work
<louise_> usr13, something messed up
<usr13> louise_: And it worked before.  Well, what did you do?
<usr13> louise_: Did  you change kernel?
<louise_> usr13, nothing I recall
<louise_> usr13, nope
<usr13> Try the liveCD, see if it works with the live CD.
<louise_> usr13, something is wrong with the driver it seems, maybe I could reinstall it
<usr13> louise_: I think that driver is built into the kernel.
<usr13> louise_: Just a sec.
<louise_> usr13, maybe its blacklisted? how can i check for that?
<henrik_> I know theres a good tool for cutting/joining mp3's for linux. It's open source aswell.But i totally forgot the name. Can anyone help me?
<omnitech> maybe soundconverter?
<usr13> louise_: sudo  modprobe ario
<Gabrys> audacity?
<usr13> louise_: sudo  modprobe airo
<usr13>  Do this one ^^^
<anodesni> Hi, when I open Totem on my 2nd screen it opens on my 1st screen. Is there a workaround or setting which fixes this?
<jeffyeh> i'm trying to run a shell script at startup with "cd /home/jeff && ./script.sh" but it's not really working. any ideas?
<henrik_> hm, nah its not either of them
<jeffyeh> or rather, at login, i suppose
<henrik_> ah, it was mp3splt
<anodesni> jeffyeh, just do ~/script.sh
<ghoti> jeffyeh: is the script not working, or is it not working upon login?
<anodesni> jeffyeh, or sh ~/script.sh
<Pupuser402> Hello room
<jeffyeh> ghoti: script is working, i run the same command in terminal and it starts up
<louise_> usr13, http://paste.ubuntu.com/162938/
<ghoti> jeffyeh: do it just isn't running at login?
<rabbit251> Pupuser402: What's up!
<jeffyeh> anodesni: use "sh ~/script.sh" as the command in my sessions?
<ghoti> jeffyeh: 'so', rather than 'do' :)
<anodesni> jeffyeh, that's right
<louise_> usr13, maybe its that ndiswrapper thing. I shouldnt be using right?
<jeffyeh> ghoti: correct
<devoid> can anyone lead me a good tutorial for setting up a local area network?
<ghoti> jeffyeh: do you want it to run when X starts, or when you log into a terminal/shell?
<louise_> i thought ndiswrapper is used to employ a windows driver
<jeffyeh> anodesni: i'll try that, brb i guess haha
<anodesni> jeffyeh, you should give the full path to the script and "~/" is a shortcut for /home/user
<jeffyeh> ghoti: when X starts, i'll give what anodesni said a try, brb
<usr13> louise_: grep airo /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<louise_> usr13, grep: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: No such file or directory
<Pupuser402> how do i stop showing people who join the room
<jeffyeh> anodesni: that didn't really work
<ghoti> Pupuser402: which IRC program are you using
<bangolio> since i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 i have issues with compiz, everything works terribly until i kill it, then everything goes back to normal. ati card, already reinstalled fglrx
<Pupuser402> XCHAT
<anodesni> jeffyeh, what happened?
<bangolio> 8.10 was excellent
<usr13> louise_: iwconfig   (is it loaded now?
<ziroday> Pupuser402: right click on the room and Settings > Hide join/parts
<ubunturos> Intel D945GCCR, does anyone has this motherboard with Ubuntu running on it?
<louise_> usr13, its named blacklist.conf now
<ghoti> jeffyeh: to make a script run when X starts, ass yoru scripts to ~/.xprofile
<jeffyeh> anodesni: when i run that command in terminal, it gives a strange output with a bunch of "unexpected operator" lines
<malik__> hi , can i added the video.google.com in the totem movie player dropdown list to play videos from google also ??
<ghoti> jeffyeh: add, even.
<Pupuser402> K THX
<ubunturos> have*
 * ghoti speaks fluent typo this morning :p
<usr13> louise_: You find airo in blacklist.conf?
<Bman> Hi. I installed mercury but I can't open it. Someone knows how to fix this? 9.04 version of Ubuntu, 64-bit version
<usr13> louise_: comment it out.
<jeffyeh> ghoti: i don't have a .xprofile in my home folder, should i create one?
<ziroday> Bman: try run it from the command line?
<ghoti> jeffyeh: yes
<usr13> louise_: and try again;  sudo modprobe airo
<Bman> how do i do that ziroday
<Pupuser402> Thanks again ziroday it worked
<ubunturos> 7.04 has known to run without problems, how about 8.10 or 9.04 on it? is anyone running either of the version on this board?
<ziroday> Bman: err type in 'mercury'
<jeffyeh> ghoti: so in the file, it should just have the path to my script, e.g. ~/script.sh
<rabbit251> I have the same question as Pupuser402, but for Pidgin.
<andrea> ciao
<ghoti> jeffyeh: yes
<bangolio> please, does anyone know what was changed on ubuntu 9.04 that's causing all of these issues with compiz?
<ziroday> rabbit251: you need an extension. Ask in #pidgin
<louise_> usr13, no, airo is nor there
<ziroday> bangolio: nothing? What graphics card?
<Bman> zined, it says this: /usr/bin/mercury: line 43: java: command not found
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<usr13> ubunturos: 7.04 has reached end of life.  I have 8.04
<ziroday> Bman: how did you install it and please address
<ubunturos> usr13: running on that Intel board?
<masquerade> could someone just shortly tell me if he can access the site http://masquerade.0fees.net/wordpress ?
<usr13> ubunturos: No
<rabbit251> ziroday: Thanks.
<Bman> ziroday, this site: http://mercury.im/ then ubuntu version, dl it and install it
<bangolio> ziroday, ati
<ziroday> bangolio: which card in particular?
<ubunturos> usr13: oh, would it be safe to assume if 8.04 would run on it without problems?
<anodesni> usr13, yes
<louise_> usr13, tried again, no good.
<usr13> louise_: lsmod |grep airo
<black_messiah> Hey, what dose mean:
<ziroday> Bman: err I doubt that messenger will work. Do you have jre installed and why are you using it?
<black_messiah> Your box has been rooted?
<usr13> ubunturos: Yes, as well as 8.10
<black_messiah> Hey, what dose mean:
<black_messiah> Your box has been rooted?
<louise_> usr13, actually, it is listed =]
<gartral> how do i disable libnotify temporaily?
<ubunturos> usr13: hmm, I would think 8.04 primarily because of LTS
<ziroday> black_messiah: that someone has taken control of your machine
<lazerman> can someone help with the problem. Ubuntu after restart loads but as soon as it comes to gnome all turns to blackscreen. I ve installed nvidia driver right before rebooting. TIA
<ubunturos> usr13: anyways, thanks for the help
<cdavis> black_messiah: means you box has been hacked
<black_messiah> ziroday, is this a bad thing
<usr13> ubunturos: But there are plenty of people running 9.04 flawlessly....
<ubunturos> usr13: hmm
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<ziroday> black_messiah: in most cases, yes
<Travis-42> so yesterday ubuntu crashed because I ran out of memory and the system began swapping memory back and forth with the hard disk non stop.  I force restarted the computer.  Today, my computer is freaking out because it says I don't have any hard drive space left (I have at least 10GB left on each partition and drive).  What coule be wrong?
<cdavis> black_messiah: yep, that is bad
<black_messiah> and if it is a bad thing, how can I fix it
<psywiped> its realy blue bman
<ghoti> lazerman: it could be a problem with the Nvidia driver
<Bman> ziroday, what's jre ? I want to use mercury cause I heard it allows webcam.. Cause tried with aMSN, and couldn't see my friend over her webcam...
<lazerman> i know
<ziroday> !jre | Bman
<ubottu> Bman: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<coleys_> Bman: Its java
<ghoti> lazerman: try uninstalling the nvidia driver and seeing if things go back to normal
<usr13> ubunturos:  Yes LTS is why I still have v8.04
<coleys_> Bman: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<ziroday> black_messiah: where are you seeing it? And please address
<ubunturos> usr13: hmm
<lazerman> ghoti before rebooting i asked many times here but noone responded
<black_messiah> I see it on as my wallpaper
<black_messiah> it has changed to this
<usr13> louise_: Try the liveCD and see if the card works.
<malik__> Can i add video.google.com in the totem movie player dropdown list to play videos from google also ??
<gartral> please.. how do i disable libnotify so it doesn't ruin my game again
<lazerman> how to back or whatever. Now is there a way to make nvidia work?
<louise_> usr13, what is this airo module?
<black_messiah> white background with black latters
<Bman> thx coleys_ , it's working
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<Bman> it's installing
<coleys_> Bman: Good luck ^-^
<louise_> usr13, it works on windows, if that helps stating hardware health
<Bman> after i install this it should work coleys_ ?
<coleys_> Bman: Yeah.
<ghoti> lazerman: first we need to get things working again, and once they are, you can try perhaps installing the next most recent driver, to see if that works properly.
<Bman> ok
<ziroday> gartral: you can kill libnotify and then restart it afterwards
<lastman> Is it possible to install openoffice 3.1? This release has 1000 of bugfixes and new features!
<usr13> louise_: airo:  Support for Cisco/Aironet wireless ethernet cards
<steven_> I cannot get my windows to be translucent with compiz. How do I do it? I cannot find the option or slider bar or whatever
<lazerman> ok
<lazerman> how to bring it in the previous state without reinstalling Ubuntu
<louise_> usr13, but isn't my card, an Atheros, from a different maker?
<usr13> louise_: Ok, long as you have eleminated the hardware issue.
<coleys_> lazerman: I dont think its possible unless you backed up.
<masquerade> steven_: try hovering about the window with the mouse, then hold alt and turn the mouse wheel (i dont remember to wich direction)
<psywiped> black_messiah, check your logs
<coleys_> lazerman: Ubuntu doesn't have system restore.
<gartral> what the number to suspend a task...
<orte> hi...
<bangolio> ziroday, 3400 series
<bangolio> mobility radeon
<shubbar> how can i pass LANG= option in a launcher? with command line it works
<ghoti> lazerman: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180
<psywiped> black_messiah, do other people have access to your system?
<black_messiah> yes
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<steven_> Mousewheel down is more translucent and up is more opaque
<steven_> Thanks
<ghoti> !info rkhunter > black_messiah
<black_messiah> I setup something coled ssh
<corinth> I want to remove all the packages installed from a metapackage, except those which my system already depends on. How can I do this?
<lazerman> ghoti I CANT do it...it is all blackscreened
<black_messiah> for a friend of mine
<coleys_> lazerman: if its an xorg.conf issue, boot into recovery mode, and choose the option which fixes display issues.
<corinth> I installed from synaptic.
<lazerman> i am in winblows on my bro pc now
<psywiped> black_messiah, are they friends that would mess with you?
<coleys_> lazerman: Which will turn off any nvidia drivers which are installed.
<ghoti> lazerman: press ctrl+alt+F1, you should get a text mode login prompt.
<Travis-42> after ubuntu crashed, my "/" partition is now 100% in use according to "df -h" and this is causing an inability to run any real programs.  What might be wrong and how can  I fix it?
<louise_> usr13, I will try and boot to a lower version kernel image
<louise_> usr13, brb
<usr13> louise_: Searching... : http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<black_messiah> <psywiped>, no
<black_messiah> there are good friends
<steven_> How do I make the background of a window like appear clear?
<usr13> louise_:  Yes, you might try lower version kernel.
<lazerman> coleys oh ok i will try.. will it be guided or not>
<black_messiah> but we set up very simple password for root
<steven_> translucent is I guess not what I want
<black_messiah> it was just 123456
<coleys_> lazerman: It'll just do it.
<steven_> like looking through a window almost and yet the rest of the window is normal
<coleys_> lazerman: lazerman Then you can choose to start your system normally.
<roxtop> I've been having some problems with my computer
<psywiped> black_messiah, can you ssh into your box?
<lazerman> ghoti can i do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180 in recovery mode?
<black_messiah> yes
<roxtop> When I boot it up, I get a screen that's half a mess of white and purple
<coleys_> lazerman: No, it'll do that automatically.
<lazerman> coley thx
<psywiped> black_messiah, yea you got brutforced hacked
<coleys_> lazerman: It'll reset the xorg.conf (which is graphics files)
<ghoti> lazerman: Not having used recovery mode, I'm not certain
<jaunted> can someone point me to how to get my latitude d830 w 965gm video to display 1920x1200?  xrandr -q shows highest available is 1280x800..
<roxtop> the other half is black
<psywiped> black_messiah, check your ssh logs
<usr13> roxtop: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<black_messiah> is this in /var/logs/auth
<lazerman> ok thx
<psywiped> yea black_messiah
<coleys_> lazerman: Good luck.
<Brandon-X-Fox> Hello everyone, I'm having issues with Ubuntu 9.04. After I boot up the system about 5-8 minutes later ubuntu freezes, cannot use the screen or the mouse or keyboard please help.
<roxtop> right, I'll go try that
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<steven_> I do Ctrl + Alt + F2 and it takes me to the main terminal window or whatever. It will not accept my password though.  Why is that?
<ghoti> Brandon-X-Fox: try immediately installing a CPU temperature monitor and seeing if it's a heat issue
<drbobb> hey how do I disable the daemon that maximizes windows, I got it by installing ubuntu-netbook-remix but it still runs and operates when I switch to regular gnome desktop mode
<Brandon-X-Fox> could you reccomend any cpu monitors?
<bangolio> please! does anyone know what was changed on ubuntu 9.04 that's causing all of these issues with compiz?
<coleys_> bangolio: Reinstall your nvidia driver.
<coleys_> bangolio: Just deactivate, then reactivate.
<ghoti> Brandon-X-Fox: there should be one installed by default that you can add to your GNOME-Panel
<steven_> I do Ctrl + Alt + F2 and it takes me to the main terminal window or whatever. It will not accept my password though.  Why is that?
<psywiped> bangolio, compiz is working better thant ever it nolongers show static when a window starts
<Meinmartini> Okay...I just finished installing Ubuntu. Now it's stuck at the loading screen...is it normal for booting to take this long?
<usr13> steven_: wrong password.
<ghoti> Meinmartini: how long is 'this long'?
<usr13> steven_: or wrong userid
<steven_> I am using the same password that I use to log into the system
<steven_> It is not working
<Meinmartini> It's already been 5 minutes
<steven_> Is it  a different password than the one that I use to login?
<Meinmartini> I see the loading status bar...it progressed a little bit, now it looks not to be doing anything at all
<roxtop> usr13: does nothing
<louise_> usr13, i will install the latest madwifi from sourceforge then
<usr13> steven_: username and password are BOTH case sensitive
<steven_> yes, I tried that
<steven_> still doesn't work
<ghoti> Meinmartini: do you see your hard drive LED indicating IO activity?
<usr13> roxtop: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bangolio> coleys_, psywiped, ati card here and it is definatly not working better than ever
<bangolio> i am so sorry i upgraded to 9.04
<coleys_> bangolio: I've heard ati is a little buggy.
<usr13> louise_: Did you try rebooting?
<bangolio> a little buggy?
<coleys_> bangolio: Not from experience as I have nvidia.
<penthief> MeinmartiniL <ctrl>-<alt>- f1
<usr13> louise_: Did you try an older kernel?
<bangolio> the menu takes a few good seconds to open
<psywiped> bangolio, na just be sorry you have an ati card NVIDIA FTW
<bangolio> ...
<coleys_> Nvidia <3 :D
 * bangolio sighs
<Meinmartini> penthief: what does that do? Now I"m seeing kinit messages
<bangolio> does anyone know what was changed on ubuntu 9.04 that's causing all of these issues with compiz?
<bangolio> i want to revert
<coleys_> bangolio: I think it's the ati driver.
<coleys_> bangolio: That's all I can say, I don't really know.
<psywiped> bangolio, have you reinstalled your video drivers?
<roxtop> ati  > nida
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<louise_> usr13, I am afraid I have no older kernels listed in GRUb
<penthief> Meinmartini: <ctrl>-<alt>-f7 to get back, but has it hung?
<bangolio> psywiped: i did
<coleys_> roxtop: lollollo
<balu> hi
<usr13> louise_: First try:  apt-cache search Atheros
<Meinmartini> penthief: it won't let me get back
<Meinmartini> Maybe I'll just try ctrl-alt-del
<Bman> thanks coleys_
<bangolio> can someone please answer my question?
<Bman> it works :)
<usr13> louise_: Can you connect to wired network?
<coleys_> Bman: Worked?
<roxtop> coleys_: sae to oyu
<usr13> louise_: and get online with this box?
<penthief> Meinmartini: Are you sure <ctrl>-<alt>-f7 doesn't take you back to the progress bar?
<louise_> usr13, yes.
<steven_> This is frustrating! My password does not work in Ctrl + Alt + F2!
<ghoti> Meinmartini: C-A-F7 isn't working because X hasn't started yet.
<MaT-dg> why is a screenshot of my whole screen (printscreen) smaller in size then a selection of 90% of my screen (super-mousebutton from compiz)?
<louise_> usr13, thats how I am online
<psywiped> no bangolio  were just going to make fun of youf for using an ati card
<Meinmartini> Erm, okay, now it's starting
<steven_> Is the main terminal window bugged?
<lazerman> coleys can i run terminal from keyboard
<Meinmartini> Does it just take longer from the initial boot after installation?
<Bman> yes worked, only one question coleys_ : how do i minimalize in tray but not close mercury? when i click the cross it closes it down
<coleys_> Bman: Search options, or something.
<ghoti> steven_: the only possible causes for that are incorrectly typed username, incorrectly typed password, or a user without login permissions.
<bangolio> ffs
<Meinmartini> penthief: it didn't take me back
<vish> hi , I have a Live USB of 9.04. I once selected the Hindi Language while booting up...now I am not able to revert to the original english language. PLZ help.
<usr13> louise_: Ok, in the results of   apt-cache search Atheros    did you fine an installable Driver package?
<lazerman> coleys like not using mouse, and then i could uninstall nvidia driver
<coleys_> Bman: Find like show in system tray option, or close to system tray.
<Meinmartini> I just hope regular boots don't take this long. :S
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<coleys_> Bman: Not sure of the exact dialogue, but it's usually around that.
<viralnexxus> exit
<roxtop> usr13: nope
<shivam_> I have Ubuntu9.04, should I upgrade 8.10 or do a fresh install?
<coleys_> lazerman: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180 I think.
<steven_> I keep typing steven and then my password as I normally do and it does not work lol
<viralnexxus> exit
<lazerman> coleys yeah but first i need to run terminal
<roxtop> I don't think you understand
<ghoti> shivam_ if you have 9.04, then 8.10 would be a downgrade :)
<Openjsb> Wow good
<roxtop> it won't start
<louise_> usr13, I found three packages: madwifi-tools, which is already installed, atl2-source and hostapd. I think none are drivers
<roxtop> at ALL
<jeffyeh> ghoti: sorry for the delay, but adding .xprofile ended up preventing me from logging in. any other ideas?
<lazerman> coleys and i don't see anything
<usr13> roxtop: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<psywiped> Shivam,  try to upgrade first then do a fresh if that doesnt work
<Openjsb> I did it
<louise_> usr13, atl2 is
<coleys_> lazerman: Do ALT +F2 --> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180 (check run in terminal)
<roxtop> I have to go into recovery to access the terminal
<bangolio> "is more likely an issue with Compiz itself rather than the xserver"
<bangolio> it's not the driver genius
<louise_> usr13, but not for my card I think
<t94xr> is there a ubuntu cmd to access the external - internet ip?
<walter> hey i was just wondering if wow will woork in 64bit linux?
<Meinmartini> penthief: Was it just the initial boot after installation that caused the delay, or should I be worried?
<usr13> louise_: Download from sourceforge I guess.. I dono...
<psywiped> bangolio, uninstall compiz then reinstall
<psywiped> bangolio, or you could get a good videocard from NVIDIA
<usr13> louise_: I don't know why it would work once and not again.
<ghoti> jeffyeh: yes. Once logged in, System -> preferences -> Startup Applications; click 'add', and enter your script's location
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<louise_> usr13, wait, I just found a way to get old kernels into gRUB
<louise_> I will try it firs
<louise_> usr13, brb
<cdavis> Is there a "apt-get install lamp" or comparable meta package?
<shivam_> ghoti: I mean to say I have 8.10 on my laptop, today I got 9.04 dvd. Now should I intstall 9.04 afresh or upgrade 8.10? Will there be any issues if at all I go for the upgrade?
<steven_> I got it! It won't accept numbers in the password
<ghoti> jeffyeh: you'll see three fields.  Name ("My Nifty Script"), Command: "~/myscript.sh"), and Command ("Does a nifty thing").
<steven_> Now it works
<steven_> That is lame
<psywiped> Shivam, try to upgrade it first
<jeffyeh> ghoti: alright, lemme try that
<penthief> Meinmartini: dunno. I think boot time is faster on 9.04. I don't think the initial boot should be any longer.
<ghoti> shivam_ I just upgraded a machine at work to 9.04 yesterday and it went with no problems at all
<Bman> coleys_,  last question: when i click control alt 2, the at sign does not appear... some with 3 and 9,0,°,... can't have the third symbol. I'm using an azerty keyboard, and in my keyboard preferences i put it on belgium(where i live) so...
<bangolio> psywiped, already reinstalled compiz, no dice
<steven_> Is there a way to make the main terminal appear smaller? I mean to make the text in there appear smaller? It is rather large
<Shivam> Oh i was wondering why you called me lol
<Shivam> theres another shivam here
<jeffyeh> ghoti: thanks! that did the trick!
<psywiped> bangolio, then try a fresh install of 9.04
<bangolio> does the jaunty upgrade also upgrades compiz?
<ghoti> jeffyeh: \o/ glad to help!
<bangolio> can i use an older version of compiz maybe?
 * YeTr2 wishes it wasn't as challenging to switch from pulse/alsa to oss
<psywiped> no bangolio
<ghoti> steven_: in Terminal? Yes there is.
<steven_> How?
<coleys_> Bman: I'm not to sure about that Bman, but check if your keyboard is in belgium format still.
<bangolio> /suicide
<shivam_> ghoti: thank you, I will try to upgrade it first. Will the upgrade delete my documents?
<ghoti> steven_: edit -> Profile Preferences; look at the Font setting
<psywiped> compiz is seprate from ubuntu
<roxtop> usr13: no help
<steven_> I meant the one where it takes up the whole window
<vish> Anybody?
<bangolio> can i work without compiz?
<ghoti> shivam_: it shouldn't, but it can't hurt to back up /home/ first :)
<steven_> Or does that modify that one as well?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<roxtop> it gives me the same thing as befire, on all threetimes
<snek> bangolio, of course
<bangolio> how
<psywiped> bangolio, yea its just eyecandy
<shivam_> ghoti: Thank you.
<ghoti> steven_: oh, the textmode console?  I think there is, but I don't recall
<coleys_> psywiped: You have touchpad volume controls?
<snek> bangolio, disable effects under Appearance
<ghoti> shivam_ anytime
<bangolio> when i kill compiz i cant do antyhing
<usr13> cdavis: Looks like you can do something like:  sudo tasksel install lamp-server  (Just looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP )
<psywiped> coleys_, no its a wheel on the side of the computer
<usr13> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<coleys_> psywiped: oh, I have the same issue... Like one touch makes the volume go up to max =p It's sketchballll.
<usr13> roxtop: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Bman> coleys_,  yes still on belgium
<bangolio> YES THANK GOD
<usr13> roxtop: What video card do you have?
<snek> bangolio, now was that really so hard? :P
<cdavis> usr13: Thanks
<steven_> Yes, in textmode console the text is rather big and I'd love to make it smaller
<usr13> cdavis: Sure, glad to help.
<cdavis> usr13: I was not able to find it via apt-source so appreciate it
<roxtop> "cannot open display"
<roxtop> an ati 46540
<roxtop> err
<roxtop> 4650
<steven_> I guess my other question is...in the window terminal, how do I get root access?
<ghoti> steven_: I'm looking for information on that right now as I'd like to make the same change :)
<steven_> hehe
<steven_> Let me knwo when you find it! :)
<ghoti> !sudo | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<leetsweden> Hi... When I mount devices in Nautilus (gnome-mount), the label will be "12GB Volume"... But I want to get mount-point ex. "/media/disk" will have the label 2disk"
<snek> steven_, you don't use root in ubuntu
<leetsweden> *"disk"
<cdavis> usr13: must be old info, claims lamp-server package not found
<RedSocrates> steven_: As far as the text console, you can use the setfont command to change the font, but you need terminal-compatible fonts installed.  Not entirely sure how to do that on Ubuntu
<usr13> roxtop: That's interesting: "cannot open display"  Are you able to use sudo commands?  Like:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<coleys_> I gotta head out guys, later... Sorry bman... Good luck.
<usr13> cdavis: That's what I was afraid of.
<RedSocrates> steven_: Another way that might get you what you're looking for is just to add "vga=773" (without the quotes) to your kernel boot line in grub.
<roxtop> usr123: I did thatt before
<Bman> np coleys_ , thx!
<roxtop> Yoiu told me to
<cdavis> usr13: I can just do it manually, was hoping for a shortcut
<roxtop> I can't start gtk OR X
<usr13> cdavis: But it said "since 7.04" and I thought it was meaning perpetual.
<roxtop> they just give me the purople screen
<drbobb> ok lemme try again: Is there anything I can do to make the performance of the netbook remix interface on my machine suck less??
<MyWay> somebody knows how to install raid with ubuntu 9.04? with the 8.10 i had to use the alternate cd, but i've read that now it isn't needed, is this true?
<hmw> steven sudi -i
<hmw> sudo
<emf> Hi. I would like my user to have the POSIX capability CAP_SYS_NICE. Does anyone know how I would do this, without sudoing? suid doesn't seem to work, as far as I can tell....
<RedSocrates> steven_: Of the two things I just suggested, I would try the latter first.  Do you know how to edit your kernel boot lines?
<usr13> cdavis: Yea, just do apt-get install mysql apache etc.etc.
<gabo> hola
<roxtop> I'd doing this through the recovery terminal
<drbobb> has no one here actually tried using the netbook remix?
<steven_> I do not know how to edit the kernel boot lines
<roxtop> So... yeah
<roxtop> I don't know what to do
<ghoti> steven_: WARNING:  I'm seeing a lot of reports that adding a vga= paramater to the kernel boot lines renders the text mode consoles useless
<ghoti> steven: example:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542233
<Barre> i'm using unr 9.04 but i'm not able to get the userlist in any userlist enabled gdm-themes, what am I missing?
<steven_> Is there even a reason to use the text console?
<Zzeiss> On 9.04, how does the upstream SMTP server get configured?
<RedSocrates> steven_: Okay, when you boot up, you'll have to get to the grub boot menu.  Then choose the line for the Ubuntu kernel that you typically boot and hit 'e'.  You should see a line that begins with "kernel."  Select that line and hit 'e' again.  Then add the end of the line, add "vga=773".
<RedSocrates> steven_: Despite ghoti's warning, what I just told you to do is temporary.  It will only do it once, so it'll let you test it out to see if it works for you
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<RedSocrates> steven_: If it doesn't work, you can just reboot as normal
<drbobb> ugh, I can't get rid of the maximus, it always gets respawned after I kill it, even though I've unchecked it in startup programs
<MyWay> somebody knows how to install raid with ubuntu 9.04? with the 8.10 i had to use the alternate cd, but i've read that now it isn't needed, is this true?
<RedSocrates> steven_: Also, note that the examples in ghoti's link are trying higher vga values.  vga=773 is more standard
<roxtop> psywiped: you get a bettergraphics card lawl
<usr13> roxtop: X -configure
<usr13> roxtop: xorgsetup
<roxtop> hmm
<roxtop> first one game me a Segmentation fault at the end
<usr13> roxtop: sudo xorgsetup
<roxtop> xorg steup
<roxtop> oops
<roxtop> command not sound
<steven_> What is a vga value?
<psywiped> roxtop, what does a graphics card have to do with sound settings the audio works i just want to adjust it in smaller instruments
<hmw> RedSocrates: you sure you mean vga=774 and not something like 0x773?
<RedSocrates> hmw: Yes, I'm sure.  But not 774, 773
<hmw> RedSocrates ok.
<Zzeiss> How do I configure postfix to send mail out?
<steven_> Why would someone want to choose a higher vga value?
<usr13> roxtop: xdebconfigurator
<ghoti> steven_: different values indicate different resolutions and colour depths
<RedSocrates> steven_: The vga values set the framebuffer resolution for your console.
<roxtop> I wonder why it would "do that?
<hmw> steven_ i like to have a smaller font on the console, as I work with it often
<usr13> roxtop: sudo xdebconfigurator
<RedSocrates> steven_: Right, what ghoti said answers the rest of your question
<sambismo> hi *, what package you suggest to monitoring network utilization ?
<Dykam> Compiz failed after boot, I had it before, screenshot how it looked then, and how it looks somewhat now - http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/1117/schermafdruk22.png
<Dykam> after updating to 9.4
<roxtop> command not found
<usr13> roxtop: apt-get install xdebconfigurator
<RedSocrates> hmw: By the way, the values that you mentioned will work as well.  The "vga=" options accepts different formatting of the numbers
<hmw> RedSocrates what is 773?
<ghoti> sambismo: ntop gives the most in-depth reporting with ease of use in my opinion
<cloakey> Hi folks.
<RedSocrates> hmw: 773 is 8-bit 1024x768
<roxtop> coundn't fing package
<sambismo> ghnomb
<moveax> hi all,
<hmw> RedSocrates: sounds like hex 305... let me check
<roxtop> err
<roxtop> unable to fetch package
<RedSocrates> hmw: Off the top of my head, I think that's right.  Not sure
<sambismo> ghoti   tnx, there is an how to monitor or limit network utilization ?
<steven_> How do I get the grub boot menu?
<usr13> roxtop: apt-cache search xorg setup
<hmw> RedSocrates: yes, 0x305 = dec 773. be careful, what you pass to vga= since this difference
<Zzeiss> How do I configure an outgoing email server?
<steven_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ghoti> sambismo: I've heard good things about shaperd
<ghoti> !info shaperd | sambismo
<ubottu> sambismo: shaperd (source: shaperd): A user-mode traffic shaper for tcp-ip networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-5.2 (jaunty), package size 41 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Zzeiss> steven_: You get to it during boot.
<usr13> Zzeiss: Which mail server are you working on?
<moveax> I'm experiencing glitches with my ATI in the desktop environment since the update to ubuntu 9.04
<roxtop> gives me four things with explanations
<moveax> someone knows about that ?
<tuxitjaunty> aptoncd , i have this error : failed to work on jaunty
<cloakey> Using xmodmap to acheive right-clicking on a one-button mouse means that I will be able to assign a key to *be* a right click button.  What I'd like is coupling a primary mouse click with the Ctrl key, in which case the click is interpreted as secondary.  Can anyone point me to mechanisms that might be capable of this?
<bauruine> hi, i try to use a mdadm raid with preseed. i tried to install it manually and use debconf-get-selections to show what was done but i couldn't find any useful infos. isn't this possible?
<RedSocrates> steven_: As the others just noted, it should automatically show you the menu when you boot up.  It usually says something like "Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic"
<roxtop> lixi-dev, libxi6, libx16-dbg, and xdebconfigurator
<hmw> moveax: did you have fglrx installed before the upgrade?
<usr13> roxtop: Install the one that looks most promising.
<RedSocrates> steven_: Plus other options.
<roxtop> ...
<roxtop> I can't
<moveax> hmw: yes, it was installed before
<CNLiberal> i'm having some issues with my mdadm RAID5
<roxtop> I'm not connected to the internet there
<Zzeiss> usr13: Well, I'm kinda committed to using Emacs Rmail, which does a shell "mail" command.  At that point, I become clueless.  Except that I know the name of the mail server that the firewall allows smtp from (and from no other node).
<usr13> roxtop: xdebconfigurator
<CNLiberal> i can't delete a file from a folder on the RAID
<steven_> Alright...I'll watch the boot for once...ha
<usr13> roxtop: sudo apt-get install xdebconfigurator
<CNLiberal> the file operations window just stays open
<roxtop> ...
<roxtop> I'm not connected to the internet there
<hmw> moveax: on my radeon 9600, installing fglrx rendered my system unusable. I heard about problems with that driver, people kept suggesting the open source driver
<roxtop> I can't do that
<{g}> Hey People! Anybody familiar with rdiff-backup? this seems to be a extremely useful tool. I wonder if its possible to do some kind of dry run with it that only shows which files would be backup if run normaly.
<hmw> moveax: i meant, after a fresh jaunty install, installing fglrx crashed my sys
<RedSocrates> steven_: Okay.  Remember that you will have to hit 'e' to edit the values, and then 'e' again on the "kernel" line to add vga=773 to the end
<steven_> Right
<moveax> hmw: i'm using the open open source ATI driver
<CNLiberal> hmm
<RedSocrates> steven_: If it doesn't work, just reboot as normal without editing anything and come back :)
<usr13> roxtop: Can you connect to internet with it?  Do you have a router you can plug into?
<CNLiberal> i think i'll try umounting the RAID array..
<hmw> moveax: that one should work normally. Here it does quite nicely.
<CNLiberal> stopping the mythbackend service
<Zzeiss> usr13: So, it's whatever the "mail" shell command would use if invoked from the command line.
<r3dux> cloakey, looks like you'd need to read in both a key and mouse at the same time - doesn't sound terribly difficult  - check for mouse and ctrl key character in same code if you're writing something up?
<CNLiberal> then running a jfs_fsck -f on the array
<roxtop> I can't plug it into my router
<roxtop> it's a room away
<roxtop> it has a wireless thingy
<hmw> moveax: maybe purging fglrx might help you, that driver is kind of nasty
<valde> nasecito ayuda
<ghoti> roxtop: that's what 100m ethernet cables are for ;)
<roxtop> I dion't HAVE a 100m ethernet cable
<usr13> roxtop: Connect via wireless;  iwconfig
<hmw> roxtop: fail *g*
<r3dux> Anyone changed their default jaunty kernel cos it's laggy as hell?
<Magician> anyone need some help here??
<RedSocrates> steven_: By the way, if you'd like a fuller explanation, here's a decent (perhaps too informative) guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<CNLiberal> i need help
<Magician> ok whats going on
<hmw> Magician: the kernel is not laggy per se. Check, if you have that DNS/ipv6 problem.
<CNLiberal> i'm having mdadm issues
<moveax> hmw: I don't know if a purge will help. I've given a look to xorg.conf and the ATI driver is used
<usr13> roxtop:  iwlist scan
<CNLiberal> i have been trying to delete a file from the array, but the file operations window never closes and the file is never moved to trash
<CNLiberal> i've been trying to bittorrent a file, and transmission keeps hanging
<Magician> hmmm interesting
<r3dux> I think the kernel is laggy... and I think latencytop proves it..
<hmw> moveax: i saw a lot of tutorials, that recommended purging the driver completely for different reasons. You could give it a try, but I am just guessing here
<usr13> roxtop:  dhclient eth1  #where eth1 is the wifi interface
<CNLiberal> i think there's something wrong with the array
<Magician> ok go through the operations you are doing
<roxtop> "Interface doesn't suppoer scanning : Network is down"
<moveax> hmw: ok, thank you
<cloakey> r3dux: I'm looking for a mechanism to do this system-wide, actually.  I might write something up, but a preferable alternative would be software that already does this.  I assumed this might have crossed the Mactel team.
<moveax> hmw: I will try
<CNLiberal> i ran top
<hmw> moveax: dont forget to check xorg.0.log
<usr13> roxtop: Is this a fully updated 9.04 system?
<Dykam> The alpha is gone from my desktop, all is hard edged. Got a message about it during loading. Using compiz
<CNLiberal> and it's telling me that the kjournald process has been running for 120 some odd hours
<Magician> ok hold on just a sec
<roxtop> yes
<r3dux> cloakey - get youself an interupt handler for keyboard and mouse, and write a TSR that waits for them..
<roxtop> running the other one now
<vish> hi , I have a Live USB of 9.04. I once selected the Hindi Language while booting up...now I am not able to revert to the original english language. PLZ help.
<Magician> which array file are you trying to remove
<usr13> roxtop:  iwconfig eth1 essid linksys  #where linksys is essid of wiri router and eth1 is wifi interface
<CNLiberal> just a video file
<CNLiberal> it's abotu 1.1GBs
<CNLiberal> last weeks Chuck episode
<CNLiberal> mythcommflag has been running for 51 hours
<Magician> ok hold on just a sec
<usr13> roxtop: and then: dhclient eth1   #where eth1 is wifi nic
<r3dux> cloakey - why do you want both keyboard and mouse input to kick something off?
<steven_> Thanks for the framebuffer link
<roxtop> ...done
<selocol> im trying to make a grub splashimage, and the code includes splashimage(hdX,Y) -- how do i find the values for X and Y?
<usr13> roxtop: and then: dhclient eth1   #where eth1 is wifi nic
<ghoti> steven_: so it worked?  Yay! \o/
<ghoti> steven_: now I'm going to try :)
<steven_> Idiot question of the day! What on earth is a/the kernel??? I am going to venture a wild guess it is what allows the software and hardware to talk back and forth
<eseven73> !kernel | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<r3dux> steven_, basically, yes. It's the "guts" of any system that handles the io abd subsystems that make it all hang together
<RedSocrates> steven_: You're basically right
<roxtop> done
<usr13> roxtop: Test connection:  host av.com
<ramon> Alguém do brasil?
<hmw> steven_ the kernel is the core program running your computer. It is there to manage the ressources and provide services to the programs like file access, network, keyboard, etcetc
<steven_> woohoo!
<Zzeiss> usr13: the problem seems to be that I need to route outgoing email through the company's SMTP server, which is the only thing allowed to do outbound SMTP connections.  And I don't know where to set that bit of configuration - to domain-masquerade as that server, and to route to that server.
<ghoti> steven_: the kernel is the very core of the operating system.  It's the 'traffic director' for all your hardware and software
<usr13> roxtop: sudo apt-get install xdebconfigurator
<BloodElf> hello. i recently installed ubuntu 9.04. when i type a command in the shell (bash) there is a big pause when the command is not found. i've been using linux before and i had no such problem. any ideas?
<roxtop> connection timed out
<BloodElf> is it something that can be fixed from the shell?
<ramon> Oi, pode me ajudar?
<Apaxis> BloodElf: youre not running live? whats your $PATH?
<usr13> roxtop: Did you get the essid right?  What is the essid of your wifi router?
<r3dux> Is there an easy way to install the rt kernel? Latencies more like 5ms than 200?
<Code_Bleu> is there a way to get a list of packages installed, that doesnt include the default OS packages (ie ones that you have installed after the OS has been installed)?
<ActionParsnip> BloodElf: what command are yuo using?
<roxtop> internet
<BloodElf> Apaxis: it's not live cd. i've installed it on my hard drive
<sobersabre> hi, my machine freezes dead. can somebody help me to troubleshoot this ?
<BloodElf> ActionParsnip: you mean interpreter?
<r3dux> Code-Bleu - AptOnCD might give you something like that
<ghoti> Code_Bleu: for the first part of that, dpkguqery -l | grep ii
<BloodElf> my $PATH is ok i guess - /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ghoti> Code_Bleu: I'm not sure how to remove 'base' packages from the list, but that might be a start
<Apaxis> BloodElf: this happens for every unknown command?
<BloodElf> Apaxis: yes
<sobersabre> The machine is nForce based, with nvidia gpu for graphics, 3GB of RAM.
<Code_Bleu> r3dux: doesnt that also include things like Ubuntu-Desktop package?
<BloodElf> the pause is around 1-2 seconds
<hmw> i just installed libdvdcss2 and w32codecs, but totem complains about missing codecs. Just did the same on another machine, where it initially refused to work, but suddenly started to work. What is going on?
<sobersabre> the machine is getting dead with linux, but with windows it runs for days.
<r3dux> Code - prolly, apply the common-sense filter ;)
<Apaxis> hmm
<ghoti> BloodElf: fix: stop mistyping your commands :)
<BloodElf> ghoti: lol :)
<Dr_Willis> in linux - spelling counts
<ActionParsnip> BloodElf: no, I just want an example of what commands you are having issues with
<BloodElf> it's really annoying
<Apaxis> action: i think all of them
<r3dux> How vary dare you, Dr_Willis... Oh, "counts"...
<BloodElf> ActionParsnip: every command that can not be found
<ghoti> ActionParsnip: I can confirm the issue- I get about a ~0.5 sec delay when I deliberately type a noncommand
<ActionParsnip> BloodElf: you could try copying .bahrc from /etc/skel  ackup the curerent one
<Apaxis> that is odd
<Apaxis> erm
<ghoti> ActionParsnip:  BloodElf: I get no such delay when I specify a path, e. g. /home/ghoti/asdgafg
<BloodElf> ghoti: for command that exist there is no delay. only when the shell can not find the command
<ghoti> ActionParsnip:  BloodElf: so it *may* be a path parsing and/or shell issue.  I'll try installing zsh
<r3dux> Every command that cannot be found is the entire search space of everything in your path bar the executables - ~0.5second delay is a problem why?
<BloodElf> ghoti: i'm using bash
<kronopio> hello
<Thursap> why the os realize my wireless card but it cant work ???
<ghoti> BloodElf: my point is that if I try '/home/ghoti/thisdoesnotexist.sh', there is no delay
<BloodElf> r3dux: it's not really a problem. more of annoying thing
<cdavis> I want to move /var/www to /home/cdavis/var/www but I keep getting permission denied access / in my apache2 error logs? I don't see any apparmor reference in the logs and I have the dir created
<kronopio> I have never been on an IRC and don't want to be disruptive but need some help
<Apaxis> ghoti: well of course not, because its looking at one location and seeing "oh no file there"
<BloodElf> ghoti: ah yes. when the full path is present there is no delay even when the command can not be found
<BloodElf> so it's a PATH issue?
<ghoti> Apaxis: I realize this. I was differentiating from when the $PATH is being searched.
<Apaxis> his problem exists soimewhere in the searching of the PATH, internal aliases or functions or somewhere else
<r3dux> BloodElf - I'm sorry you have to wait 0.5 seconds when you mistype a command. I hope, in time, you can get over it.
<BloodElf> ghoti: Apaxis: i had no such issue before with other linux distros
<dachillaz> hi can somebody help me with cpufreq-selector?.. I alway receives  the error "no cpufreg support"..
<steven_> What are io abd subsystems?
<BloodElf> r3dux: it's actually 1 second :)
<r3dux> hehe, worse!!
<BloodElf> and the load of my machine is low
<drbobb> HELLO any idea where I could find help with the ubuntu-netbook-remix?
<Apaxis> what kind of cpu are you on?
<hmw> kronopio: 1) don't worry! 2) use common sense 3) always type the name of the person, you are talking to, in the line (so their IRC clients can make a "beep" 4) always write it in one single line 5) dont ask the same thing over and over again 6) dont ask to ask, just ask. 7) How can we help you?
<BloodElf> so it's not a overloaded machine issue
<kronopio> so everyoe here is a volunteer?
<dimm> hello
<ghoti> BloodElf: Apaxis: ActionParsnip: There is no such delay when using another shell such as zsh.  I now am blaming /bin/bash for the delay
<coleys_> kronopio: Yes
<kronopio> hello
<usr13> Code_Bleu: ls -ltr  /var/lib/dpkg/info/   #note dates [in relationship to date of install] ... I think...
<dachillaz> i have intel centrino M 1,8 ghz
<kronix> And pick a new nick, kronopio.
<steven_> !subsystem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subsystem
<kronix> You're cramping my style.
<hmw> kronopio: yes.
<steven_> !io
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about io
<steven_> eesh
<burntresistor> i wanted to try beryl but there website isnt working right , does anyone know if its in packet manager . i didnt see it
<dimm> i need irc-bot which have translate function. eggdrop is good for  me?
<hmw> kronopio: use the TAB key for nick name auto completion. I wont see, if youre talking to me, if you dont type my name, because i am not constatnly looking at the chat.
<BloodElf> burntresistor: yes, there is a package for debian/ubuntu
<PolitikerALT> burntresistor: but actually compiz is more recent than beryl
<kronix> Or take it to PM.
<gharz> anybody here who's using xaralx??? i've installed xaralx and noticed that animation option is not included in the package??? how do i enable this? please help
<robdig> BloodElf: by default, ubuntu bash searches a database for commands that don't exist on path, probably leading to the delay. if full path is typed, it doesn't do it. pkg name is command-not-found
<devilsadvocate> hi - i'm trying to get some usb to serial stuff to work. modprobe usbserial gives me a no such module error. did it change/move or something? any help would be appreciated
<kronix> Instead of, you know, giving him a lesson in the main window.
<k03chandra> i have run into a trouble, can anybody help?
<ghoti> !ask | k03chandra
<ubottu> k03chandra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BloodElf> robdig: thank you. that put light on the issue
<k03chandra> please
<robdig> BloodElf: np
<geelnostril> hello
<BloodElf> robdig: any ideas how can i disable this?
<k03chandra> i have installed a broken package
<usr13> k03chandra: how can we help you.
<ghoti> BloodElf: apt-get remove command-not-found :)
<robdig> BloodElf: let me check
<Apaxis> bloodelf: id recommend uninstalling that
<usr13> k03chandra: apt-get -f install
<k03chandra> now i try to install new package it says system has broken packages
<kronopio> what does it mean to tab someone
<k03chandra> but it asks to remove around 1200 packages
<kronopio> <hm>tab
<kronopio> <hmw> hi
<web-user11> hello?
<burntresistor> it says i have compiz already installed is that the 3d manager that just animated the windows a little by bending them when moving is there a way to change the appearance completely beryl had a  picture of a cube
<tuxitjaunty> how can i open .mdb file with openoffic in jaunty?
<Geine> Hi all, I just convert my file-system to Ext4 -- is it true the old files which created on Ext3 not benefit from new Ext4 ?
<k03chandra> it says removing these packages will left my system unusable
<Apaxis> burntresistor: hold alt and move your mouse
<kronopio> hmw: like this?
<Dr_Willis> Geine:  ive never heard that.. and i dont see why that would be true
<lazerman> anyone knows which nvidia driver is a working one for ubuntu?\
<BloodElf> burntresistor: try dragging the desktop with the middle button of your mouse
<k03chandra> broken package = g++
<Apaxis> burntresistor: or ctrl+alt, i dont remember
<Apaxis> or what he said
<Dr_Willis> lazerman:  the 180 version i think works on my 8800gtsxxx
<kronopio> hmw: hello
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-173-modaliases, nvidia-180-modaliases, nvidia-71-modaliases, nvidia-96-modaliases, nvidia-common (and 17 others)
<ghoti> burntresistor: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dachillaz> my cpufreq-selector gives me the error "no cpufreq support"... I already installed gnome-applets.. and I have Ubuntu 9.4... and changed in the console "sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/cpufreq-selector"... but I can't install the cpu controll gnome-applet... I have a Intel Centrino M 1,8Ghz cpu
<Geine> Dr_Willis, I see this from the atrical which help me to convert the file system but they not put any more details about this issue
<lazerman> Dr Willis so 180 should work on the most ?
<usser> Geine, yes it is true. extents is only enabled on newly created files
<Dr_Willis> lazerman:  depending on the card.. it depends on what package to use.
<Dr_Willis> what do 'extents' actually do then.. and what if you just 'touch' a file? :)
<k03chandra> help me pleae !!!
<Dr_Willis> lazerman:  not really..  it may or may not.
<lazerman> i used nvidia-glx-96 first via synaptic, but it caused black screen
<lazerman> i didn't try 180 yet
<dimm> k03chandra, read mans
<Dr_Willis> lazerman:  my card is a bit older now.. so try them all i guess
<dimm> k03chandra, what happen?
<BloodElf> great. apt-get remove command-not-found fixed the issue :D
<Geine> usser, if I do touch for the old files is this will fix it?
<k03chandra> i installed broken g++ package
<jeffreyf1> k03chandra:what's the problem/error?
<hmw> kronopio: hi.
<lazerman> ok
<Dr_Willis> I like the 'command-not-found' stuff :)
<k03chandra> and removing it will remove 1200 packages
<lazerman> one of them should work?!
<Apaxis> Dr_Willis: how does it help you?
<dimm> k03chandra, remove it and install stable version
<k03chandra> what should i do?
<Apaxis> Dr_Willis: does it recommend packages if you type an unknown command?
<usser> Geine, the fix they suggest is move all your files back/forth, from live cd
<Dr_Willis> Apaxis:  it rembneds me what i need to install when i forget.
<dimm> k03chandra, remove it without any dependencies
<Dr_Willis> Apaxis:  exactly
<eseven73> what's the command to inject something into syslog? like for example on webmin you can do a command at the end of a backup and I want it to add a entry in syslog saying something like "backup of /home completed on May 2nd 2009 10:16AM"
<Apaxis> cool, not too shabby then i guess
<k03chandra> how i do tht?
<Dr_Willis> Apaxis:  -->  macs
<Dr_Willis> The program 'emacs' can be found in the following packages: * emacs22
<Dr_Willis> and so on...
<dimm> k03chandra, how you install g++ ?
<Dr_Willis> oops typo :)
<FloodBot2> Dr_Willis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k03chandra> .deb file
<Apaxis> nice
<r3dux> sudo apt-get install g++   ?
<master> wie is er nederlands?????????
<Dr_Willis> Apaxis:  on of the things ubuntu has that ive never seen in other disrtos.
<Geine> usser, move it to different location?
<usr13> Someone asked "how can i open .mdb file".  That person was more than likely sent the database file rather than the intended document.  It is the sender's mistake.
<Dr_Willis> Apaxis:  and ubutnus tab-completion is very very well done
<k03chandra> from a .deb file
<usser> Geine, yes.
<nightrid3r> master: #ubuntu-nl
<dimm> k03chandra, what do you mean "from .deb file"
<Razmanaz> Someone know why my fullscreen applications get windowed after a while, and I have to minimize them then maximize again to make it fullscreen?
<k03chandra> it was a .deb package
<Apaxis> Dr_Willis: most distros dont have it in the bashrc but you can add . /etc/bash_completion to complete all kinds of commands, i know it comes in debian just isnt in the bashrc
<master> are here dutch guys??
<k03chandra> i just double clicked it
<hmw> hmw_pidgin hi
<usser> Geine, theres also e4defrag, but its still in development
<r3dux> dimm > you're prolly better off using: sudo apt-get install buildtools
<usr13> Razmanaz: Depends on the application. Some will use F11, others Ctrl-f  others Ctrl-Shift-f
<dimm> k03chandra, try 'man apt-get'
<Dr_Willis> Apaxis:  the 'settings' for bash_completon (ie the completions themselfs) are tweaked organized  and well done. :)
<master> who are dutch????
<nightrid3r> master: join #ubuntu-nl daar zit het vol met nederlanders
<master> motherfuckers
<master> you are sheepfuckers??
<Seeker`> !ops | master
<ubottu> master: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<master> iam going
<master> bye
<eseven73> !ohmy | master
<ubottu> master: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<r3dux> master? Get out.
<k03chandra> ok i am trying
<dimm> k03chandra, try 'man apt-get' in terminal and you will know how to remove packages, also read about removing without dependencies
<steven_> I don't like people who cuss. Please leave.
<Razmanaz> usr13: thanks, I'll try that combination if it happens again
<eseven73> what's the command to inject something into syslog? like for example on webmin you can do a command at the end of a backup and I want it to add a entry in syslog saying something like "backup of /home completed on May 2nd 2009 10:16AM"
<k03chandra> thanks ,dimm
<lastman> Is there still a problem with gksu? I cant start an administration terminal (gksu gnome-terminal)
<hmw> kronopio hi
<anodesni> Hi, almost all my apps that I start on my 2nd screen (separate x-screen) start on my 1st screen, like tvtime, vlc and totem. Does anybody know a solution or workaround
<usr13> Razmanaz: Firefox uses F11  (like I said, some applications use other keyboard short-cuts to toggle on and off full screen mode).
<hmw> hmw_pidgin
<Meinmartini> Hey, all. Ubuntu's taking an absurd amount of time to boot. I've been checking the support forums and they suggest modifying (?) some of the code. But I don't even know where to go to make changes to the code. I'm totally new at this. Help? :O
<fryguy> anodesni: run a single X server
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  well for nvidia cards - you can set the 'primary monitor'  to be the one you want.
<anodesni> fryguy, that's not an option
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  or switch the cables. :)
<glitsj16> eseven73: logger i believe is what you're looking for
<fryguy> anodesni: it probably is an option, unless you have an exotic video card
<anodesni> Dr_Willis, this is a bug, It used to work
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  bug with what.. nvidia? twinview? gnome?
<hmw> hmw_pidgin
<Meinmartini> They even reference bootchart, but I don't have a clue with how to read it
<usr13> Meinmartini: Just turn some stuff off that you don't need to load.  for instance, if it's not a laptop, you can probally turn off pcmcia  etc . etc.
<anodesni> fryguy, I have a nvidia 7600gt and it used to work
<r3dux> eseven73, Good question! sudo cat kernel.log + "Warning Will Robinson!"?!
<anodesni> Dr_Willis, I guess bug with xorg
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  i did a clean install here on my nvidia 8800gtsxxx with the 180 driver - i dont see that issue really.
<kronopio> kronopio
<hmw> kronopio you should hear a sound now
<Meinmartini> usr13: it is a laptop. But do I make changes before it boots, or after it loads? I don't know where to go
<kronopio> I don't
<fryguy> anodesni: there is plenty of information on ubuntu wiki for running dual monitors with nvidia (and ati, and other brand) cards.  I'd suggest reviewing some of that stuff.
<ActionParsnip> anodesni: install nvidia-glx-180
<Apaxis> anodesni: i think it might be a setting man
<anodesni> Dr_Willis, do you have a separate xscreen
<usr13> Meinmartini: services-admin
<kronopio> happy derby everyone!
<r3dux> derby?
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  im using twinview for 2 montiors in a wide desktop
<cdavis> I want to move /var/www to /home/cdavis/var/www but I keep getting permission denied access / in my apache2 error logs? I don't see any apparmor reference in the logs and I have the dir created
<anodesni> fryguy, You don't understand, it should start on the screen where you start the program. It used to work with all versions of linux, but the new ones like mandriva 2009.1 and ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> gnome seems to rember where the window was last at here.. and restarts it there
<anodesni> Dr_Willis, with twinview you can't run a program fullscreen on the 2nd monitor
<pcfreak30> k i have a bad issue
<fryguy> anodesni: and your question was looking for a "solution or workaround", which I provided.
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  Hmm.. I can.
 * Dr_Willis checks
<anodesni> fryguy, Of course not
<pcfreak30> i put my computer in hybernate
<pcfreak30> last night
<Strav> He. I would like to submit a bug concerning xorg virtual resolution in jaunty but before, I'd really like to verify if it's not a configuration problem on my side.
<usr13> Meinmartini: System > Amdinistration > Services  #or something like that
<Meinmartini> usr13: I'll check after it boots...if it boots
<pcfreak30> booted it up this morning
<anodesni> Dr_Willis, can you run tvtime or zsnes?
<pcfreak30> now my phynox bios gave and error
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  gmplayer, move video to 2nd monitor.. hit F - its fullscreen on 2nd monitor
<Sebboh> Hi.  I just built an ubuntu virtual machine so that I could install PHP4 in it for testing.  Now I see that PHP4 isn't in the Jaunty repositories.  ..Makes sense, I suppose.  What's the last version of Ubuntu that *does* have PHP4? (for testing purposes).
<pcfreak30> aimed at keyboard/mouse
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  zsnes is 32bit only... so  it dont run on this 64bit system
<pcfreak30> when i remove it all no error
<Dr_Willis> anodesni:  never tried tv time.
<anodesni> Dr_Willis, I guess you didn't try openGL games etc
<pcfreak30> grub goes though
<pcfreak30> xubuntu wont load
<r3dux> Strav 0- just submit the problem with reproducabe instructions and let bod sort it out ;)
<dureyes> what can you do with Ubuntu 9.04 that you can't do with 8.04 LTS  ?
<Dr_Willis> i rarely play games. :)
<fryguy> Sebboh: if you want to test php4, consider building/installing from source. php4 is pretty ancient at this point, and I'd be surprised if any distro had packages for it
<ActionParsnip> pcfreak30: could tell your bios to not stop on any errors to test
<hmw> dureyes: the new gnome is faster
<pcfreak30> it does not checxk the hd every time
<Strav> r3dux: yep. Considering the flow of this channel, I guess that's a better option anyway.
<r3dux> Dr_willis - you could always run zsnes on wine..
<usser> dureyes, bluetooth. ext4. better wifi
<pcfreak30> fasr boot is enabled
<Sebboh> fryguy, old versions retain their original packages in the repositories.
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  or i couls use snes9x :)
<ActionParsnip> dureyes: its just the life of support, the OS is identical except the jaunty one has a newer kernel
<dureyes> ext4 is better?
<glitsj16> cdavis: have you tried the "sudo a2enmod userdir" commabd to enable apache2's userdir module yet ?
<pcfreak30> also i never get a boot logo cause i use a lcd
<ActionParsnip> dureyes: theres reports of data loss in hard reboots
<r3dux> Dr_Willis, there is thar.
<usser> anodesni, try snes9x 1.51, not the one from the repos
<r3dux> "that"
<pcfreak30> but it stays dark blue, then no signal, the login
<anodesni> OMG
<Jack8899> Kubuntu 9.04 won't connect to my Router (WPA,TKIP,PSK, Hidden SSID). Can you help me please?!
<pcfreak30> its wont go though
<donnyw> could someone help me with doing a clean install on my laptop?
<fryguy> Jack8899: consider trying wicd, i've found it to be much better for wireless connectivity than networkmanager
<hacker_kid> how can i get gedit to stop editing files in dos mode and inserting CRLF's into the file?
<`Ned> hello, if I save test1.py in /home/Ned, what do I have to type to run it?
<k03chandra> i am using Dell vostro 1400, the audio volume is too low.....:(
<usser> anodesni, https://launchpad.net/~bearoso/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> gltron runs on the 2nd monitor.. but i dont see how to fullscreen it. :)
<usr13> donnyw: Sure, what is your first question?
<r3dux> Dr_Willis, I went to a computer game museum today and played on early atari's, a virtual boy, played r-type and street fighter II in arcade cabinets... no relevance - it was just awesome =D
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  :) make me feel old why dont ya!
<anodesni> usser, my problem is with opengl apps in general
<r3dux> lol
<fryguy> k03chandra: so open up a mixer (alsamixer for example, if you are using alsa) and increase the volume
<donnyw> usr13: well, I have a messed up 9.04 on my laptop currently, so I'm just trying to clean install it
<pcfreak30> any ideas
<Dr_Willis> isent compiz using opengl?
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: people use linux + mame + roms (bought legally) to recreate that
<jbl1> `Ned: python /home/Ned/test1.py should do it
<usr13> donnyw: What happened?
<k03chandra> i am using Dell vostro 1400, the audio volume is too low.....:(
<r3dux> Bought Legally - lolol.... Yes, I own them. I own them allllllll
<donnyw> usr13: but when I get to the partitioning, it just sees Vista, the 9.04 that's there, and it wants to install besides both of those
<dureyes> will 9.04 ever be a LTS  release?
<fryguy> k03chandra: see my comment to you above
<Jack8899> fryguy: can i install it from the Kubuntu CD?
<hmw> dureyes: no. 9.10 will be
<donnyw> usr13: whereas I would prefer it replace the 9.04 that's there currently
<fryguy> Jack8899: no idea, this is #ubuntu, not #kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dureyes: i think the next one is, not sure
<k03chandra> its maximum
<usr13> Just delete the 9.04 partitions
 * r3dux has a full MAME set, plus N64, SNES, Megadrive, C64 (115,000 roms) etc etc - I own then all ;)
<dureyes> thanks....
<`Ned> jbl1, thanks
<Dr_Willis> r3dux: ... err... sure.. :) heh
<donnyw> usr13: what's the easiest way to do that?
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  what no  Timex Sinclare!
<k03chandra> its still too low :(
<Geine> usser, how to mount file system from live-cd with full access ?
<ActionParsnip> r3dux: no spectrum, for shame
<r3dux> Dr_Willis - now I feel inadequate!
<fryguy> Geine: use the 'mount' command
<fryguy> Geine: basic syntax is mount <device> <mountpoint>
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  amiga emulators also :)
<usser> Geine, is it 9.04 live cd?
<usr13> donnyw: There should be an option to manually edit the partitions, choose that.  Once you've deleted the Linux partitons, that should give the partition manager the free space it wants.
<Geine> fryguy, mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt -- works but I cannot do any changes
<r3dux> I have the full TOSEC Amiga Set - it's a good few gig of compressed ADFs
<usser> Geine, you have to use sudo. ie sudo cp /mnt/file ~
<Geine> it's 9.04 live-cd
<usr13> donnyw: But if all else fails, you can do it via CLI
<Dr_Willis> Geine:  for linyx filesystems you must have the proper owndership of the files/dirs.. you dont override them with mount options
<r3dux> Only prob is that it contains each crack by each group - so I've got 20 copies of Turrican II etc...
<Dr_Willis> Geine:  or use sudo.. but that then will make the files owned by root.
<donnyw> usr13: what's CLI?
<fryguy> Geine: make sure you are the correct user (or root). permissions for extX filesystems are stored at the filesystem level as uid/gid, so if your current user uid doesn't match (or you aren't root), you'll run into issues
<usr13> donnyw: Command Line Interface
<donnyw> usr13: ah
<usr13> donnyw: Ctrl-F2
<Dr_Willis> Cool Leet Interface
<Geine> so what is the work-around this?
<lazerman> is it possible to use some other drivers besides Nvidia? for the card GF420go?
<pcfreak30> does anyone have any ideas to get xubuntu to boot up. grub has no errors
<Dr_Willis> Geine:  do the work with root user permisisons..
<djole_nisam_ja> where I can download Woody packages
<fryguy> Geine: i just told you, make your uid match, or just become root
<r3dux> I read that uae is rubbish on linux and that e-uae is closer to the dogs nadgers, if that's of use to anyone..
<JusticeZero> Having trouble getting Grub back after a failed Windows re-install. ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7189180#post7189180
<usr13> and then run fdisk /dev/hda  #where hda is the HD in question.  And then p  for print partitions  and   d for delete
<r3dux> JusticeZero - this is a nice easy fix
<usr13> donnyw: and then run fdisk /dev/hda  #where hda is the HD in question.  And then p  for print partitions  and   d for delete
<usr13> donnyw: Delete all but the one MS Windows partition at the front of the drive
<r3dux> JusticeZero - boot into linux, and read this http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/ ;)
<JusticeZero> is it? Grub tells me it can't mount the drive.
<r3dux> JusticeZero, it's an easy fix, promise - have a read.
<djole_nisam_ja> where I can download Woody packages
<usr13> donnyw: w   to write   x to quit  (h for help)
<usr13> nnnnqq
<donnyw> usr13: Thanks. It looks like I can do it using the GUI right now
<lorenzo_> hi, i cant get Jack to work for the life of me. Followed tutorials, read stuff all around the forums. I just dont get it. I'd like to use it with Ardour and Kluppe. Anyone can help? I am trying to use an M AUdio fast track pro sound card
<r3dux> Anyone know what {} means in bash scripting?
<JusticeZero> Hmm.. ok, that didn't give me errors. I'll see if it runs.
<Dr_Willis> depends on where its used. r3
<anodesni> I have a solution, just make a script with "DISPLAY=:0.1 app" where app is e.g. "tvtime"
<sponzor> how to change video .avi to wave? or someting that i can record to cd like audio cd :P
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  give an example?  check the advanced-bash-scripting guide also.
<donnyw> usr13: Would you advise deleting the swap partition as well?
<fryguy> r3dux: usually in reference to find or xargs, it refers to the current value of the argument that the corresponding command is processing
<usser> r3dux, in what context? can you paste the line?
<r3dux> Dr_Willis, Usually at the end of a line of code working on a bunch of files one at a time - example coming 1sec
<usr13> donnyw: That is best. Use the GUI.
<xukun> I asked this before but still no fix. I have no startup sound. I have no sound when playing audio files like flac.  what I have is ac3 sound when playing videos files. I need some kind of trouble shooting of why I don't sound.
<usr13> donnyw: Yes
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  advanced-bash-scripting guide is a MUST read/print/read/keep a copy in the Loo for rereading...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<phamin> Hi evryone.
<r3dux> Dr_Willis, example:
<donnyw> usr13: Thanks a ton
<r3dux> find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name '*.js' ! -name '*.tar' ! -name '*.tar.gz' -execdir 7zr a -si -mx9 $1.7z {} \;
 * usser hehe loo
<cdavis> I have my home director encrypted and decrypted when I log in. Can I set /var/www to be the same way?
<fryguy> r3dux: see my comment to you above, i already answered
<usr13> donnyw: You're welcome almost as much.
<hmw> xukun: maybe your movie player is using a different sound facility. check system / preferences / sound
<r3dux> Dr_Willis, This compresses all files of a given type in a directory
<usser> r3dux, in find {} means the name of the file that was found
<burntresistor> i just installed the config manager for compiz  but it wont let me change settings to cube is the other selections extra and ubuntu only comes with wobbly windows
<Linuz2009> Can anyone tell me what's a keyring?
<fryguy> cdavis: you probably shouldn't have arbitrary locations on the filesystsem get encrypted/unencrypted when you log in/out
<Linuz2009> it kept popping up whenever I start my computer.
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  its a password keeper utility.
<usr13> Linuz2009: Just tell it a name and it will set you up.
<fryguy> Linuz2009: a mechanism for storing passwords, that is itself password protected (overly simplified explanation)
<usser> r3dux, ie find . -name hello.txt -exec rm {} \; {} will be substituted with hello.txt
<r3dux> usser, ahhh... I didn't write that one liner - I wrote a bash script to do it. See: http://r3dux.org/?p=439#comments
<cdavis> Linuz2009: In the cryptography sense, a keyring stores known encryption keys (and in some cases, passwords).
<Linuz2009> then why it kept popping up whenever I reboot my computer?
<djole_nisam_ja> where I can download Woody packages
 * KiRiLoS is away: AFK
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  because it pops up when an app accesses your stored 'passwords' you give it the master password to allow the others to access.
<fryguy> Linuz2009: because your computer is accessing a resource that requires your identify (ssh mount or something), and so you are getting prompted to unlock the keyring so that it can be used
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  i just use my login password for it.
<r3dux> Woody ended up being called Dapper, didn't it?
<cdavis> fryguy: I keep some data in a mediawiki on my laptop which I want to be protected as well as my documents. How can I safely do this?
<r3dux> Or was it the one before dapper?
<fryguy> cdavis: put it in your homedir
<xukun> hmw, I use xbmc which uses audo pasthrough to my receiver. In this progr. I can also play sound but no audio sound.
<fryguy> cdavis: and then encrypt the homedir
<Linuz2009> Well it said that it didn't assign any password
<sponzor> how to change video .avi to wave? or someting that i can record to cd like audio cd :P
<Linuz2009> and its asking the default password.
<gartral_> game.. return to castle (brain_blank..)
<cdavis> fryguy: OK
<Dr_Willis> sponzor:  winff, avidmux, mencoder, ffmpeg.
<r3dux> sponzor, CD to mp3 - install LAME and use GRiP
<Dr_Willis> oops avidemux.
<r3dux> (or at least that's what I use)
<eseven73> what's the command to inject something into syslog? like for example on webmin you can do a command at the end of a backup and I want it to add a entry in syslog saying something like "backup of /home completed on May 2nd 2009 10:16AM"
<r3dux> DVD -> CD -> Use Handbrake
<phamin> How can I find some information in text file using "grep"? for example I am looking for "John Martin" information in "info.txt" file. (name and family is not case sensitive also format is not important:martin john/john mart/...)
<usser> gartral_, returnt to castle wolfensttein
<Dr_Willis> r3dux:  i think he wants the audio track from an avi.
<Linuz2009> how can I disable my keyring?
<Dr_Willis> phamin:  grep PATTERN filename
<r3dux> phamin, cat info.txt | grep "John Martin"
<krphop> phamin: grep $filename -i "John Martin"
<Dr_Willis> no cat needed. :P
<Linuz2009> I didn't assign any password to unlock it.
<fryguy> krphop: you have it backwards
<gartral_> usser: thank you, ill get the extra T out :P
<r3dux> lol Dr_Willis - I know what works ;)
<krphop> lol, fact, i do
<usser> phamin, cat file | grep -i "martin"
<Dr_Willis> grep file -i 'patern'
<r3dux> ftw
<Dr_Willis> grep | awk | sed  :)
<sponzor> ok i installed ffmpeg how to change file.avi to only audio? :/ :P i checked man but notting for me :P
<usser> phamin, or if there's more martins some of which are not johns cat file | grep -i "martin" | grep -i "john"
 * r3dux considers another cup of black tea and a cigarette so strongly he decides to do both...
<fryguy> usser: why are you grepping 2x ?
<Dr_Willis> sponzor:  you have not 'checked' the ffmpeg docs in just 20 sec.. check its homepage/forums for specific examples.. or try the other tools i mentioned.
<hmw> totem says "Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in". I already installed w32codecs and libdvdcss2, whats wrong?
<Yanick_> Hi, I try to mount a USB ext HD that was previously mounted by a Windows XP OS, but Ubuntu refuses to mount it. I went into WIndows and did a "Safely remove hardware" but it still won't mount
<Yanick_> any idea?
<sponzor> ok :P
<fryguy> hmw: w32 and libdvdcss aren't gstreamer
<glitsj16> eseven73: logger -s "backup of /home completed on May 2nd 2009 10:16AM"
<phamin> Dr_Willis: thanks but I am also looking for "Martin jhon" and also "mart Jhon"
<Linuz2009> how can I disable keyring?
<Dr_Willis> phamin:  grep has a option to ignore case.
<Dr_Willis> phamin:  check its man pages
<hmw> fryguy: so how do i install a general dvd codec? and why did it work on the other machine? i am confused
<usser> fryguy, cause format might be different, and cat file | grep -i "john martin" will exclude "martin, john" "john,martin"
<mercutio22> Pulseaudio is chopping my audio. http://paste.ubuntu.com/162997/ > is this related??
<psywiped> hmv just get vlc
<Dr_Willis> phamin:  and grep supports regular expressions that can match about anything You can imagine. :)
<hmw> nah... i want it right
<puremichael> hi. is it possible to use a deb-source without a public key for apt-secure? currently i fail downloading the public key for sun/virtualbox
<fryguy> usser: so? there's other ways to solve that problem than grepping 2x, and he didn't ask about alternative formats
<eseven73> glitsj16, that works thanks :D
<vadim-nsk> nsyc
<Dr_Willis> grep file john | grep martin
<Dr_Willis>  perhaps
<phamin> I don't no how to use regexp
<Talis> !list
<Dr_Willis> phamin:  its worth learning.
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<psywiped> hmv you have to enable the restricted reposertories
<usser> fryguy, he did in fact say that format of the file varies. what other ways easier than this? do tell.
<Dr_Willis> Talis:  wht do you expect from a list?
<glitsj16> eseven73: welcome, there are some other switches you can use, man logger has more detailed stuff
<eseven73> ok
<fryguy> usser: egrep with a regex would be far simpler and faster
<psywiped> then search in the add remove programs hmv
<sdfasdfasdf> hello can i create a live usb of ubuntu 9.04 from fedora?
<gartral> !info returnt to castle wolfensttein
<ubottu> 'to' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Linuz2009> how can I unlock the access to my keyring
<usser> fryguy, "hey this can be solved by regular expressions". and now you have two problems :)
<gartral> !info return to castle wolfenstein
<ubottu> 'to' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<psywiped> Linuz2009, by typing your password
<mercutio22> sound in rhythmbox is choppy, here is what I get when launching it: Rhythmbox: could not connect to socket
<fryguy> usser: that quote was taken out of context, and certainly isn't applicable here
<ActionParsnip> sdfasdfasdf: burn the MD5 checked ISO with whatever burning app youu use
<Linuz2009> I don't know the password.
<elexodus> Hey all, I just installed a nice new 1TB drive to comnpanion my RAID Array on my home server... Problem is, I can't find the device tomount in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Linuz2009> it assigned as a default
<fryguy> usser: you should look up the story behind that quote before just repeating it in random places
<usser> fryguy, no but seriously why use regexp when grep does just fine
<sdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, huh?
<psywiped> Linuz2009, its the one you log in with
<tdizzy> How would I go about creating a DVD with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu on it?
<sdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, dont want to wast... use a cd with ubuntu
<Linuz2009> It doesn't work with my admin password
<Armageddon> hello all, how do i reinstall the ati/amd fglrx package ?
<arktvrvs> what are the proper steps to take to do connection sharing in NetworkManager?
<sdfasdfasdf> just want to install it in a usb stick i have and try it from there
<Linuz2009> it had no key and its prompting to have one
<usser> fryguy, i have nothing against regular expressions, its just that this case doesnt call for it
<Varanger> hi!
<psywiped> Linuz2009, its the origanal one you log in with
<ActionParsnip> !usb | sdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> sdfasdfasdf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fryguy> usser: because my solution is faster, and it's helpful to get into good habits, because eventually you are going to grep files that are hundreds of megabytes big, and so you are going to care about the performance characteristics in that case.  Also it's easier to do redirection from a single pipe than from a pair of pipes
<gartral> whats the package name for this game? return-to-castle-wolfenstein
<Linuz2009> what you mean by the original?
<e1luca> @luise, @usr13: it's "lspci |grep ireless" or "lspci |grep wireless"?
<jonsparks> wow.
<psywiped> gartral, just go search on the web for it
<Linuz2009> psywiped: what you mean by the original?
<donnie>    q
<Varanger> I recently installed Jaunty... and I am having problems installing the propietary drivers for my ATI card (X1300). I did the usual way to installing them... and it says it don't have any propietary driver for my machine!!!
<gartral> in repos... the package managers wont find it
<usser> fryguy, yea you're right.
<psywiped> Linuz2009, the first password you had for login if you change your password that one stays the same
<Armageddon> how do i reinstall the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver ?
<Linuz2009> psywiped: you mean my former account password
<psywiped> Linuz2009, yesw
<Linuz2009> I remember editing my password.
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  im not sure it is in the repos..
<elexodus> Hey all, I just installed a nice new 1TB drive to comnpanion my RAID Array on my home server... Problem is, I can't find the device tomount in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !games | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tdizzy> How would I go about creating a DVD with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu on it?
<fryguy> elexodus: /dev/sdb most likely
<kovacsleeve> When you are using Gparted to shrink a primary windows partition, is the "peach" part the section with data?
<yowshi> anyone here maybe able to help me get cheese working with my webcam?
<Linuz2009> psywiped: then why it said it had no key? Is it because I need to type in the former password?
<psywiped> Linuz2009, your keyring password doesnt change when you change your user password
<usser> fryguy, look at his question though. phamin,"How can I find some information in text file using "grep"...
<sdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, good but i dont have 8.10 installed, im from fedora 10 can i install the app here and create it from this pc?
<fryguy> usser: yes, and?
<elexodus> fryguy: yeah, just figured that out. How do I add it to the fstab?
<RedSocrates> Firefox is unbearably slow for me in Jaunty.  Anyone else experience this or know of a solution (or have a nice alternative browser recommendation)?
<Varanger> Armageddon: How did you install them in the fist place?
<Dr_Willis> Examples of Using Grep ---> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_04_02.html
<dye_BC> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fryguy> elexodus: fstab is located in /etc/fstab, and there's a manpage for it highlighting the syntax (or just use the existing entries as a baseline)
<dye_BC> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<Linuz2009> psywiped: then how can I disable it so it won't start popping up when I reboot
<dye_BC> ccccccccccccccccc
<dye_BC> dddddddddddddd
<dye_BC> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dye_BC> fffffffffffffffff
<dye_BC> ggggggggggggggggggg
<FloodBot2> dye_BC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dye_BC> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<dye_BC> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dye_BC> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dye_BC> lllllllllllllllllll
<jonsparks> STOP SPAMMING
<psywiped> Linuz2009, got no idea and thats bad to do anyways
<arktvrvs> what are the proper steps to take to do connection sharing in NetworkManager?
<arktvrvs> anyone?
<kovacsleeve> When using gparted to shrink a primary windows partition, should I add free space following the partition?
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<psywiped> kovacsleeve, yea thats the accepted way to do it
<Dr_Willis> kovacsleeve:  unless you need it at the front.. yes.. i normally put  it at the rear
<arktvrvs> i know about using iptables
<mercutio22> I read once of an alternative program to access MSN instead of aMSN that supports webcam. Can someone remind me?
<Dr_Willis> attym, pidgin
<Dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<deany> kopete?
<butch> hi there!
<elexodus> fryguy: not sure what to edit in the fstab. Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410489
<psywiped> kovacsleeve, windows tends to want the first partition of the first HDD
<deany> pidgin dont do webcam
 * Dr_Willis dont do msn so try them out..
<kovacsleeve> psywiped: Gotcha, and is the "peach" part the area with data on it?
<sdfasdfasdf> can i create a live usb of ubuntu 9.04 from a linux distro such as fedora?
<psywiped> kovacsleeve, yea
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis> pidgin does not support webcam in MSN
<fryguy> elexodus: create a mountpoint for the new device, /dev/sdb <yourmountpointhere> filesystemhere defaults 0 0
<Dr_Willis> sdfasdfasdf:  you can use 'unetbootin' and an iso file to do that from most any linux disrto.
<Dr_Willis> mercutio22:  file a bug report. :P
<Lothen> Someone took my nickname!
<Lothen> grrr
<mercutio22> deany> does Kopete suport webcam?
<sdfasdfasdf> Dr_Willis, ahh great
<deany> not tried it but apparently does
<psywiped> lotharn, they cant if you regerster it
<fryguy> Lothen: so use nickservs ghost service to get it back
<Armageddon> Varanger: i didnt, i just installed ubuntu, but everytime i install it i reinstall the driver
<Dr_Willis> sdfasdfasdf:  unetbootin even works in windows.. (shudder!)
<mercutio22> Dr_Willis> There are multiple ancient bug reports on that
<Janne38> Can someone help me? I hawe resolution problem.
<Dr_Willis> I perfer IRC - over any of the IM stuff.
<Janne38> Screen is samler than picture.
<Balrog_> xubuntu
<Balrog_> sorry
<psywiped> Dr_Willis, im glad that it does makes it easer for windows users to come over to the light
<Lothen> Alright! I went in and edited my kernel boot line and set it to vga=773. It made the text smaller in the text console and it looks great! Thanks guys! Now one of you said this is temporary? What can I do to make it more permanent?
<fryguy> Janne38: you can edit your resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, also xrandr
<butch> I can't seem to figure out if Atom N270 is x86 or x86-64 or whatever. Is this documented?
<Varanger> Armageddon: it is installing the open driver (radeon), not the propietary ones
<butch> I mean the download page just assumes people is aware of their hardware's details :)
<Armageddon> Varanger: i have the raedon
<mercutio22> Lothen> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kovacsleeve> How much space should I allocate to an Ubuntu install?
<fryguy> kovacsleeve: 5gb or so
<Dr_Willis> butch:  i think its 64 bit. at least i think ive booted live-cd-64bits on it befor.
<mercutio22> Lothen> that will make it permanet
<Linuz2009> is klean sweeper safe to use?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<yowshi> ok everything unjammed. i need some help gewtting cheese to work with my camera
<Dr_Willis> butch:  but i noticed the UNR image was 32bit.. so im not sure now.
<butch> Thanks DR_Willis ! I'm d/l 64bit and giving it a try
<Linuz2009> does anyone use klean sweeper?
<Linuz2009> does it harm your computer?
<Lothen> How do I edit that?
<fryguy> Lothen: add that parameter in /boot/grub.conf
<tdizzy> How would I go about creating a DVD with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu on it?
<Janne38> Well the problem is that when i use sudo kate xorg.conf i get a emty screen. The kdesu is not working.
<lastman> I m still working on a 6 years old notebook with 512 ram and Ubuntu 9.04 gives me the feeling that I ve got a new fast notebook :-) Best working distro ever
<Linuz2009> It gave me a warning about be careful deleting files
<Dr_Willis> butch:  i got all teh releases on torrents the other day.. at blinding speeds
<vish> tdizzy: burn an iso directly to the DVD
<psywiped> vish, that woulnt work
<tdizzy> vish, I meant a collection of all three.
<fryguy> vish:  he wants to put all 3 on the disc at once, which will necessitate the use of a bootloader on the disc, which is outside of the scope of this chan
<Linuz2009> it scan my drive and select files that's broken and there's appear to be alot of them and I'm not sure if its okay to delete right from the start.
<vish> OK
<tdizzy> fryguy, Where should I ask about something like that?
<psywiped> hehe i want to do the same thing with a usb drive
<Lothen> I am confused
<Yanick_> I can't mount my external USB HD without going through sudo, how can I enter the correct line in fstab to do that?
<Balrog_> hi
<fryguy> tdizzy: no idea.  you realize that all 3 distros are compatible with each other and you can switch back and forth between them when one is installed?  There's no real need to have all of them available on a single disc
<Linuz2009> is cleaning my computer disk safe?
<Linuz2009> using klean sweep
<Balrog_> I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty on a Compaq Armada 500MHz P3 system
<psywiped> !fstab > Yanick_
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  clarify what you mean by clean..
<ubottu> Yanick_, please see my private message
<Balrog_> now it won't boot with kernel 2.6.28
<Balrog_> 2.6.27 boots ok. What's going on?
<Balrog_> and what should I do?
<tdizzy> fryguy, Yeah I know. I just wanted to know how to do this, so that I might be able to add even more than those three.
<fryguy> Balrog_: can you be a bit more specific about "won't boot"
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: cleaning broken files/ empty files...etc
<Balrog_> it seems to crash on certain drivers
<butch> Dr_Willis I see... I've been at Wikipedia and reading some forum posts and I am not sure... I thought wikipedia would say. Going to try the torrent/hard way ;)
<Lothen> Someone told me to edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and another told me to add that parameter (vga=773?) in /boot/grub.conf  I do not know how to do either. Do I need to do both? First off, how do I get to these spots? heh
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  you refering to a windows utility to clean out cruft from windows drives?
<butch> Dr_Willis thanks a lot!
<fryguy> tdizzy: i'd recommend looking around on google for how to put a bootloader onto a CD/DVD.  I don't know of any solutions off the top of my head
<fryguy> tdizzy: you are likely going to run into a lot of pointless issues trying to do this though
<tdizzy> fryguy, Thanks for your help.
<fryguy> tdizzy: since you can't really have multiple filesystems on the same DVD
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: No, its a linux distribute program called Klean Sweeper.
<psywiped> tdizzy, you realy are better just having seprate discs
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: it helps me to free up space in my computer disk.
<RedSocrates> Does anyone else have really bad speed problems with Firefox in Jaunty?
<vish> tdizzy: I recommend you look at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/
<Dr_Willis> !find sweep
<ubottu> Found: sweeper, freesweep, kleansweep, sweep, sweep-dev
<Dr_Willis> !info kleansweep
<ubottu> kleansweep (source: kleansweep): File cleaner for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 144 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Balrog_> any ideas? Is my system too old for 2.6.28?
<Lothen> Someone told me to edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and another told me to add that parameter (vga=773?) in /boot/grub.conf  I do not know how to do either. Do I need to do both? First off, how do I get to these spots? heh
<Varanger> Armageddon: I prefer the propietary one, I'll write in the forum
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  last i tried such a tool under linux.. it dident find much :)
<fryguy> Balrog_: you need to be more specific before people are going to be able to offer you meaningful advice
<Armageddon> Varanger: i found the command, thanks anyway :)
<Linuz2009> well the program found thousands.
<vish> tdizzy: Please verify that it is the correct one b4 downloading
<hmw> Lothen: note, that it is menu.lst (like MENU.LST, "list")
<kovacsleeve> Does resizing a partition normally take quite a while?
<fryguy> Balrog_: "won't boot" and "seems to crash" are too vague for anyone to give a meaningful suggestions
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: so after you use it does it harm your computer?
<pcfreak30> could someone help me out with my boot issue
<pcfreak30> http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<zaccour> is UNR faster than regular Ubuntu?
<Balrog_> it seems to hang loading drivers. Not sure how to get more specific info :/
<pcfreak30> thats dmesg dump
<kenyon> Linuz2009: looks like that tool would be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing.
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: maybe it'll delete a imporant fiel
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  no idea.. if you misscleaned and removed system critical files.. it could. :)
<fryguy> kovacsleeve: depends on where on the disc you are remounting.  I've had resizes take anywhere from 3 seconds to 3 days
<tdizzy> vish, Isn't the DVD release just like the standard CD, but with more languages?
<Yanick_> psywiped: that didn't help at all and didn't told me what I already know
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  if you run it as a user.. it will only affect user files
<psywiped> hmv menu.lst is not the same file as MENU.LST or Menu.lst
<hmw> Lothen: the parameter vga=733 (better you use vga=0x305) it to be placed in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RedSocrates> hmw: 773, not 733
<kovacsleeve> fryguy: Shrinking 221.65 GB to 156.60 GB
<Yanick_> psywiped: when I add "user" or "users" it tells me that I cannot use FUSE without recompiling it to support this feature...
<Yanick_> whatever that means
<zaccour> Is Ubuntu Netbook Remix faster than regular Ubuntu?
<vish> I really dont know...but I think that this one has all three de's in it
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: Okay, then how can I use it so it won't damage the system?
<hmw> RedSocrates: btw. its better to use the hex notation, because vga=ask would show you the hex numbers
<fryguy> zaccour: no
<Balrog_> it looks like when it's "Loading Hardware Drivers" it crashes
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I want to find all errors and delete them.
<RedSocrates> hmw: I see.  Thanks for that
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009: errors? what errors?
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: but there's too much files.
<Yanick_> psywiped: the point is that I cannot mount my external hard drive without a sudo command, and adding "user" doesn't work
<Lothen> I am confused. 0x305 or 773?
<vish> tdizzy: this one's of a bigger size than the other 'extra language' dvd's.
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  find out whats taking up so much space.. and delete stuff you dont need. theres the apt cache directory that proberly has a few 100mb in it.
<keith1> Hi everyone, my hard-drive keeps turning on and off! I did a google and it said to type some hdparam -B 254 or something like that
<psywiped> Yanick_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hmw> Lothen: in fact, both work. Either decimal: vga=773 or hexadecimal vga=0x305, both do the same
<pcfreak30> oh can someone see if my kernalis being mean, http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<Yanick_> psywiped: I downloaded 9.04, but in the about it says 8.04... O_o
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I didn't install much, mostly its system files.
<Dr_Willis> heh - taking 75mb to just install kleansweep
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  how big a HD ya got anyway?
<Lothen> I do not know how to place things in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: what you mean?
<Lothen> How do I edit it? Where do I find it?
<fryguy> keith1: hdparm is used to tune settings of hard drives, such as whether it spins down on idle or not
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: my computer's screen?
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> what is the command to install flash player?
<wizardslovak> apt-get install flash?
<psywiped> !pastebin
<Balrog_> looks like it might be https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346889
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  your hard drive you installed to....  how much space did you give to ubuntu?
<fryguy> Lothen: it's a file on the system located in the location that you specified
<pcfreak30> could someone examine this dmesg dump. http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<psywiped> Yanick_, put the errors your geting there
<fryguy> wizardslovak: i think the package is called flash-player.  I use a manually installed version from adobe, so I d unno
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I think all of it, my window OS is replaced and deleted
<Lothen> Ohhh! I thought I was being given a long command to enter into the commandline as opposed to a path *slaps head*
<Balrog_> same hardware, similar problem
<keith1> thanks fryguy, you got any suggestions for me? When i typed the command, it just disappeared. No errors or anything. But it still spinning down....just did it right now! I heard it'll ruin my hard-drive eventually (or at least shorten its life)
<hmw> Lothen: 1) open a terminal 2) type: nano /boot/grub/menu.lst 3) find the first line with kernel=...ro splash quiet ... 4) change "splash quiet" to "vga=0x305"
<alexxoid_> <wizardslovak>, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  and how large is this hard drive? I an get a normal Ubuntu install on a 4gb flash drive...
<hmw> Lothen: oops
<Yanick_> psywiped: by "there" what do you mean?
<hmw> Lothen: 2) type sudo nano ...
<Lothen> Thanks!
<psywiped> !pastebin | Yanick_
<ubottu> Yanick_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fryguy> keith1: then you didn't type the right command, I'd go and find the correct command.  As for reducing the life span of the hard drive, it's not going ot make a meaningful impact on the MTBF of the drive so I wouldn't worry about it
<Ubuntu111111> Hello, I'm trying to figure out how to shred my log files since they are starting to take up a lot of room. Is there anyone that is able to help me? I'm pretty new to Ubuntu so any help would be appreciated.
<wizardslovak> alexxoid_: thank you
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: my filesystem said I had 65.7 GB
<blake_> In rhythmbox, is it possible to change the column order?  I want Location in front of Track Name
<keith1> Okay thank you!
<pcfreak30> can anyone look at my dmesg dump
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  so what yave you installed thats taking up 50+gb of space?
<psywiped> !pastebin > pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30, please see my private message
<zorganix> not all columns. only some of them. I noticed
<drbobb> hey how do I get rid of the maximus, if I decide I want to use the regular gnome desktop and not the netbook interface??
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I don't know.
<arktvrvs> im trying to do some internet connection sharing but the device im attempting to connect say the cables arent hooked up (which they are and ive verified that they work) i think the carrier signal is not present and i have no idea why. ive done ifconfig, iptables, added route, and installed dnsmasq
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: log files are located in /var/log, after a period of time a logfile gets copied and gziped for archiving, and a new one gets created, so you can move/archive any .gz file in there and recover space (although it shouldn't be that much space, since they are just compressed text files)
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  you may want to look/explore how your drives are set up then.. instead of running sweeping progrms
<hmw> pcfreak30: what kind of problem do you have?
<Ghoti> arktvrvs: are you connecting two computers to each other directly?  If so, are you using a crossover cable?
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  start with 'df -h' output
<elexodus> fryguy:
<elexodus> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<elexodus>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<elexodus>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<elexodus>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> elexodus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ilesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sda5             9.2G  4.7G  4.1G  54% /
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: where?
<hmw> Ghoti: note, with gigabit ethernet adapters, you dont need xover cables anymore
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  at the command line
<fryguy> elexodus: you need to specify a partition on sdb, use fdisk to see a list
<arktvrvs> Ive used this exact same cable for the exact same purpose in the exact same way with succes in slackware
<Ghoti> hmw: My motherboard's GbE port would disagree, but by and large, you are correct.
<Ubuntu111111> fryguy: Thanks for the response. I'm created a GUI launcher on my desktop for the shred command. I tried dragging the log files into the launcher, and even into the trash can, but it won't let me delete them. Why is this?
<Jack8899> fryguy: I tried to install wicd with the command sudo apt-get install wicd. But it didnt work. Now I installed network manager, which removed network management. But it didnt install the network manager... now i dont have any network managing software installed anymore. What do i do now?
<hmw> Ghoti: ic.
<krphop> anyone run into any big issues using encrypted FS with LVM on ubuntu?
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: because they are system files, and you need to be root to manipulate them
<Yanick_> psywiped: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/163035/
<Lothen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_Willis>  You need a GBe on both ends of the  thing I thought.
<elexodus> fryguy: Unable to open /dev/sdb
<jtaji> krphop: been using it with no issues for over a year
<fryguy> Jack8899: wicd is at wicd.sourceforge.net and there's an entire section for ubuntu right on the front page...
<arktvrvs> this is a mere 100mbit ethernet setup
<pcfreak30> http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<Ghoti> Dr_Willis: most GbE adapters can step down to 100Mb if needed
<hmw> Dr_Willis: both adapters need to sense the missing switch, so basically having 2 GbE is the thing you want
<Geine> hi all, how to mount ext filesystme for read/write from live-cd?
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: okay, I see  my disk space and files inside it
<fryguy> elexodus: so then find the right node for the device
<krphop> jtaji: did you do a encrypted disk, with LVM inside, or LVM with encrypted logical volumes?
<Lusule> hi there, did Ubuntu switch from grub to lilo in the latest upgrade?  aptitude dist-upgrade is trying to install it.
<dkulchenko> Quick "Gnome Do" question. I've installed the Window Manager Plugin, which closes windows, but how can i close the current Firefox tab with Gnome Do? Is there a plugin for that?
<Ghoti> Lusule: known bug; check the release notes
<fryguy> Geine: the permissions for ext flie systems are contained in the filesystem itself, you'll ned to be a user that has a matching uid or gid, or manipulate the files as root (I told you this like a half hour ago)
<jtaji> krphop: encrypted disk, lvm inside
<hmw> Geine: as usual, i hope you dont want to mount the CD-ROM as RW *g* - if it is an ext3, mount /dev/whatever /mnt should do
<dazjorz> Is it possible to modify UDF iso's using Ubuntu? I've done some searching but still can't figure it out... I'm using Karmic
<krphop> jtaji: i'm just concerned with how long it will take to fill my disk with random data, 500GB, how large is your disk?
<fryguy> dkulchenko: why not just hit ctrl-w?
<Lusule> Ghoti: thanks
<famelix__> ola
<famelix__> hola
<dkulchenko> fryguy: well, you can close a window with alt-f4, but it's cooler with gnome do. :D
<twobitsp1ite> good morning/etc
<Ghoti> Lusule: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Upgrades%20from%20Ubuntu%208.10%20may%20have%20lilo%20installed
<famelix__> como estan
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: after I found out what taking up most of my disk space. then how can I free up space?
<Geine> fryguy, can you till me what command I have to use?
<fryguy> dkulchenko: alt-f4 closes the application, ctrl-w closes the tab
<fryguy> Geine: 'mount'
<psywiped> Yanick_, try /media/Data	ntfs-3g	force,notime	0	0 in your fstab
<dkulchenko> fryguy: k, thx
<Geine> fryguy, I try but mount givne an error
<jtaji> krphop: just 160GB in a thinkpad
<fryguy> Geine: what error
<Geine> what an option I have to provide to moutn
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  delete the files/stuff you dont need.. IF you did a new install and are llready taking up 50+GB of space.. you got somthing really messed up..  This system is only using 6GB and ive installed quite a bit.
<krphop> jtaji: how long did it take to fill that with random data?
<zach__> hi
<hmw> geine: depends on the file system. I suppose, you are trying to mount a windows partition?
<LordKenTheGreat> Does ecryptfs support the usage of PKCS11 security tokens?
<fryguy> hmw: he's mounting ext
<jtaji> krphop: I don't recall the process taking long at all
<LordKenTheGreat> I can't figure out how to make it work.
<hmw> fryguy: then an error is a bad sign, isnt it?
<Geine> fryguy, I am trying to mount it as read/write I have the passwods
<Ghoti> Dr_Willis: 6GB? My install's only using 3.6
<Geine> but how to do it using mount
<fryguy> hmw: which is why i am asking him what the error is
<Dr_Willis> Ghoti:  well his is using close to 60gb
<pcfreak30> http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I don't know what I should delete.
<fryguy> Geine: mount <devicenode> <desired_mount_location>
<Yanick_> psywiped: there was some noise, but nothing. the drive is not mounted (no error)
<Ghoti> Dr_Willis: must be his p^Hvideo collection ;)
<Geine> fryguy, I did this
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  im betting you got somthing else going on. and not all of your drive is being used.
<Geine> but it's mount it as read only
<hmw> Geine: 1) the exact error message would help us, 2) maybe you didnt do it with sudo?
<fryguy> Geine: no it's not
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: then what should I do?
<Geine> it's
<krphop> jtaji: thanks
<Geine> I mount it with sudo
<fryguy> Geine: it's mounted with the same permissions that are on the filesystem
<fraroco2>  Hello, I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 3 weeks ago, My sound system was running normaly but today it does not work. how do I fix it?
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  or you got a LOT of video files somewhere.. compare 'sudo fdisk -l' and 'df -h' output to see what stuff is mounted where.. and learn the layout of your system
<Ubuntu111111> ubottu: I tried gksu nautilus and it opened the file browser into root. I changed over to /var/logs/ and then tried to shred one of the syslog compacted files. It wouldn't do it. I then tried to move it into the trash and it said it can't delete.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  theres not going to be a magical answer.. You need to figrue out where your space is going.
<elexodus> fryguy: Ok, I can see and edit all parts of /dev/sdb in gparted, it is split into 4 partitions. I tried fstab'ing the 4 partitians, but I keep getting the same error.
<fryguy> !work | fraroco2
<ubottu> fraroco2: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ghoti> Linuz2009: you can also use du -chs * in verious places to see where all your space is going
<psywiped> Ubuntu111111, you are in a protected area you have to go in with root privglages
<newguy12345> a
<fryguy> elexodus: are there filesystems on the partitions
<karim> hey i need help
<Ghoti> !ask | karim
<ubottu> karim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karim> i connected a second hard drive to my pc
<Ubuntu111111> psywiped: how do I do that? in the link that ubottu gave me, it says I need to start it with gksu
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I see three device boot
<karim> and i cannot access it
<Geine> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt -- work ok with no error but it's mount as read only
<fraroco2> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 3 weeks ago, My sound system was running normaly but today it does not work. how do I fix it?
<Ubuntu111111> which I did.
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: is that the problem?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<psywiped> Ubuntu111111, sudo gksu
<armornick> fraroco2: have you tried checking 'alsamixer' in a terminal?
<Ubuntu111111> psywiped: okay, I'll try that. thanks.
<fryguy> Geine: ls -l /mnt; id; pastebin the output and i'll explain to you for a fourth time how uids work
<Linuz2009> two is linux and one's extended.
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  No idea. I cant see what yoru system is like or laid out.. you may want to pastebn the output of those 2 commands and tell the CHANNEL the url of the pastebin. someone here may be able to help you figure it out.
<arktvrvs> Ghoti: the only difference between the formerly-working-setup and my setup now is a different computer with a different onboard ethernet device
<zorganix> karim: describe your problem
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: alright.
<karim> ok
<karim> one moment
<psywiped> !ask > karim
<ubottu> karim, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  if you got a parttion somewhere according to 'fdisk -l' thats not mounted somewhere (see df -h) then that may be where the space is at)
<cybot> Hello! Can someone help to config xorg.conf file?
<sahyuhr> afternoon all....
<Jack8899> fryguy: I read it, There it says to use that command. but it didnt work
<Ghoti> arktvrvs: In the absence of a switch, my first thought is to try an XO cable.
<cybot> for nvidia-glx-96
<arktvrvs> mmm ok
<karim> i have connected a second hard drive (it comes from my ps3 which is linux-based) i must access it to back up my data to my primary hard drive since my ps3 is broken and thus i cant access it from there
<hmw> Lothen: does the output of a simple "mount" say RO or is it just, that you cant write with lets say an editor?
<fryguy> it does work, you must have skipped something
<elexodus> fryguy: Yes, fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 on 1st partitian.
<sahyuhr> anyone have a lexmark printer?? i'm having a problem getting it to work.. i have a lexmark x7350.. apparently there are no drivers from lexmark for linux but i've been reading other people using a diff. driver and getting it to work. i'm not able to get it to work though./
<karim> ubuntu doesnt detect my hard drive
<fryguy> elexodus: sdb1?
<Andrex> ·ubuntu-es
<fraroco2> armornick: yeah I tried with alsamixer and pulseaudio
<Andrex> #ubuntu-es
<elexodus> fryguy: tried that.
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: here's the site http://paste.ubuntu.com/163036/
<psywiped> !ask > karim
<karim> i need to detect it so i may access it
<fryguy> elexodus: sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test; ls -l /mnt/test
<zorganix> cybot: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/nvidia
<armornick> fraroco2: are the master and PCM sound channels turned all the way up?
<psywiped> How do make the volume control change by 1% instead of 4% and how do i make the volume wheel change by 1% instead of 12%
<hmw> karim: sudo fdisk -l shows all partitions
<Lothen> Alright! I put in vga=0x305. Question! How do I save it though? I do not know how to save my changes nor exit GNU nano for that matter
<cybot> i installed the package and nvidia-tools too, but after installation i cannot access xorg file, it says: "VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver line.
<tuffgong> hi i am having a problem with purging a software
<karim> im a noob where do i write that
<jeffreyf1> sahyuhr:I have the Lexmark X5070 and a call to Lexmark confirmed that this printer is essentially a paperweight under Linux and there are NO plans to write a driver for the lexmark line at any time in the near future.
<cybot> How to do it?
<hmw> Lothen: you probably started nano without sudo?
<fryguy> Lothen: there is help at the bottom of nano that explains how to save files
<Samuel> hello there!
<armornick> tuffgong: what's the problem
<zorganix> cybot: sorry bad link ... fr but search ubuntu doc nvidia
<psywiped> !pastebin > karim
<ubottu> karim, please see my private message
<tuffgong> im getting the following error :E: google-gadgets: files list file for package `flex' is missing final newline
<hmw> Lothen: you can save it to another file and then sudo cp otherfile realfile
<tuffgong> even my Update manager is not working'
<fraroco2> armornick: yes
<Samuel> cock
<Lothen> I started it with sudo. I'll go back in and read the bottom
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: found anything unusual?
<elexodus> fryguy: Ah ha! Thanks.
<hmw> Lothen: its usually CTRL-X, Y, ENTER
<armornick> fraroco2: what happens when you try running 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' in a terminal?
<fryguy> elexodus: now type mount by itself and find out what the filesystem actually is, and use that in fstab.  and read the manpage for mount
<tuffgong> armornick,
<pcfreak30> can anyone look at my dmesg dump. http://pastebin.com/m49b5794d
<hmw> pcfreak30: what should i look for?
<everdusty> why cant I load 9-04 into windows ???
<fraroco2> armornick: appers "Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
<fraroco2> " but I can not heart it
<Lothen> GNU nano does not say how to save or exit
<Lothen> *sighs*
<hmw> pcfreak30: gah. too much. what is wrong? aah
<fryguy> Lothen: the second command on the first row...
<phamin> hi everyone, I try to mount /dev/hda5  to the directory /var with 'noexec' and 'nosuid' opetion do u think this is correct
<phamin> mount -o noexec,nouser   /dev/hd5 /var
<karim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163041/ theres my message please help
<Ghoti> Lothen: to exit in nano, ^X. To save without exiting, ^O
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: found anything yet?
<Yanick_> psywiped: I somehow got it to work. I forced mounting (with sudo) then unmounted it and removed the line in the fstab... then plugged the drive and the icon popped up on the desktop
<Yanick_> stupid windows
<elexodus> fryguy: that worked perfectly.
<Ghoti> Lothen: to *really* edit a file, use vi ;)
<tuffgong> when i try to do any update, purge, removal... i get this messege: files list file for package `flex' is missing final newline
<tuffgong> please help
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  im in and out all day.. taking care of the wife.. dont expect me to be  here all the time
<tuffgong> somebody... :(
<kovacsleeve> Anyone know when Opera for 9.04 is coming out?
<hmw> pcfreak30: what error gave the bios?
<fryguy> tuffgong: /etc/apt/  and find the bad sources line and fix it
<armornick> fraroco2: hm, sorry but I'm out of ideas :s
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  ask the channel to check it out and see wher the space went
<Linuz2009> alright.
<fraroco2> armornick: thnks
<tuffgong> fryguy, which is a bad source?
<phamin> help plz
<tuffgong> explain??
<fryguy> tuffgong: no idea, i'm not looking at your sources
<Linuz2009> can someone help me find out my space.
<Patryk_W> Hello :)
<phamin> is this correct: mount -o noexec,nouser   /dev/hd5 /var
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  you are using less then 3gb of space on a 50+GB hd.
<fryguy> Linuz2009: check out the du command
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sda1              72G  2.7G   66G   4% /
<Dr_Willis> 72gb parittion.. using 2.7gb...
<armornick> tuffgong: try pasting what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list with pastebin
<Dr_Willis> oops 66gb partitiion.
<hmw> pcfreak30: can you boot into the "recovery" console?
<Ubuntu111111> fryguy: Okay, so I did sudo gksu, then choose to open nautilus with root, navigated over to /var/logs/ and tried dragging syslog to the shred launcher I have. Still doesn't work. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<tuffgong> armornick, ok
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  so whats the ORIGINAL problem then? Your drives are not 'full'
<Linuz2009> all i see is lots of programs.
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I want to get more space
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: the shred launcher is in a different instance of nautilus so it will be run as that users permission.  just do this from the command line because it's going to be a lot easier
<Ghoti> Linuz2009: 69GB not enough room for you? o.O
<BleSS> ubuntu comes with py 2.6 by default, how use any another python version for a moment?
<usr13> Linuz2009: What are you trying to do?
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: almost everything is easier from the command line
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  err.. you are only using 3gb of your 66gb hard drive..  4% in use...
<kashikai> #host
<Lothen> I type all that stuff and it does nothing
<tuffgong> http://pastebin.com/d43d3521a
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: I thought I'm using alot of space
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  so again whats the ORIGINAL problem then?
<elexodus> Anybody know the command to copy an entire partitian to another drive? Thanks in advance,
<tuffgong> as u can see i havent added any sources that werent there with ubuntu
<fryguy> BleSS: this is probably helpful http://achinghead.com/archive/83/installing-multiple-versions-python/
<elexodus> Anybody know the command to copy an entire partitian to another drive? Thanks in advance
<Lothen> I type ^X and ^0 and neither one does anything
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:   its says 4% in use.. right there...
<tuffgong> so what is a bad source
<hmw> elexodus: partimg
<Lothen> Also the second command in the first line tells me nothing as well
<usr13> Linuz2009: If you want [or need]  more space, get a larger drive. Or a second drive.
<fryguy> Lothen: ^ is ctrl, not the actual carat symbol
<Ubuntu111111> fryguy: tehehe.. I'm kinda afraid of the command line, but I'll give it a try. So what I would do is cd /var/log/. Then, "shred syslog"?
<Lothen> Ah! I had no way of knowing that
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: no
<elexodus> hmw: sudo partimg [partitian1] [drive2]?
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: cd /var/log; ls; and then shred each file that you want to shred
<Linuz2009> how can I create a second drive?
<usr13> Linuz2009: If you want a smaller install, try Xubuntu.
<hmw> elexodus: you may have to install that program first. try man partimg or google. The program itself is quite easy to use (terminal, but menu oriented)
<BleSS> fryguy: thanks but jaunty already comes with several python distributions
<elexodus> hmw: cool, thanks
<usr13> Linuz2009: You may have a bit of trouble creating one, but you can go to the store and buy one.
<Linuz2009> you mean a external hard drive?
<fryguy> BleSS: so then follow the part of the instructions that deals with manipulating both pythons at the same time
<hmw> elexodus: there is a "linux rescue cd" with partimg on it somehwere on the web. You might want to burn on of those and boot it, instead of copying a "living" partition.
<usr13> Linuz2009: Are you about to run out of hard drive space?
<Ubuntu111111> fryguy: ah okay. I'll give it at try. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  why do you need mroe space when you are only using 4% of what you got...
 * malex wonders if this is a good time to dist-upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 i.e. known release glitches worked out, yet?
<Ghoti> usr13: he's got about 70GB of space free on his drive..
<hmw> Linuz2009: whats your problem with the partition? do you want to resize it?
<Ghoti> malex: I did a live upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 yesterday and it worked perfectly, for what that's worth
<usr13> Linuz2009: You can install an internal drive if you like, or you can just get an external drive if you prefer. It is up to you.  The choice is yours.
<malex> Ghoti: yes, that's what I wanted to hear :)
<Linuz2009> No, never mind I thought there's something wrong with my computer
<Lothen> ^X does not exit GNU nano
<lordmetroid> is ext4 preferable to ext3 for a media where I want to store my multimedia assets data?
<Linuz2009> thanks though
<Ghoti> malex: glad to help :)
<fryguy> lordmetroid: probably not
<lordmetroid> ok
<Lothen> When I ^o or whatever I lose the cursor
<lordmetroid> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  what did you 'think' was wrong? get the full/empty numbers backwards?
<Linuz2009> A lot of empty folders
<hume> hi... just upgraded to jaunty - now I find nowhere in amarok where i can connect and move media to my mp3-player ---anyone knows ho to connect media players to new amarok in jaunty?
<Linuz2009> does that reduce space
<e1luca> on install 9.04 I selected "Keyboard with Euro symbol on 5" witch is where it is on my Vaio keyboard. How do I acces it? tnx
<fryguy> Linuz2009: 4kb per folder in ext filesystems
<Linuz2009> like broken folder
<hmw> Lothen: after CTRL-O it asks for the file name, just hit ENTER
<tuffgong> fryguy, armornick, http://pastebin.com/d43d3521a
<Ghoti> hume: Amarok is a KDE app, is it not? You might get more assistance in #kubuntu if no one in here has an answer.
<Linuz2009> if thought its empty, its still using 4kb?
<Lothen> Didn't ask for that
<tuffgong> as u can see i havent changed my sources at all
<Lothen> cursor just vanished and it stayed right where it was
<usr13> Linuz2009: What you have installed is Ubuntu that is not just the operating system.  Ubuntu has many many open source applications for you to use.  One of them is OpenOffice, for instance, and OpenOffice takes up 200MB at least.
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  empty is empty..  whats empty?
<fryguy> tuffgong: anything in sources.d
<Lothen> Second time it did take me to a type of file name, but would not let me edit it
<hmw> Lothen: full keys to exit+save is CTRL-X, Y, ENTER
<fryguy> Linuz2009: yes it still uses 4k
<fryguy> you have to store the fact that the folder exists somehow
<Dr_Willis> it takes a lot of empty folders to fill up a gb. :)
<Linuz2009> I saved it in my computer so I'll paste it into a URL for you guys to see.
<tuffgong> fryguy, nothing in sources.d
<fryguy> tuffgong: and you can't apt-get update?
<hmw> Dr_Disk 1.000.000/8.000 folders?
<usr13> Linuz2009: Pastebin what you want us to see.
<hmw> oops... 1.000.000.000/8.192 or so
<tuffgong> fryguy, no i can update
<Lothen> Still frozen after doing ^0
<fryguy> err my bad, it's 512 bytes on ext3 filesystems, i was getting confused with another filesystem
<tuffgong> fryguy, i cant update my system using Update Manager
<fryguy> tuffgong: i don't use Update Manager, so I can't help you there
<hmw> Lothen: it should blink somewhere on the bottom (3rd last line), asking for a file name
<Black_Phantom> Hello
<Linuz2009> here's all the errors that I found with Klean sweeper and its a LONG list, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163046/
<Lothen> I cannot scroll and there is no blinker/cursor/ After I did Ctrl - 0 it vanished
<tuffgong> fryguy, i cant install anything using apt-get install
<tuffgong> or purge
<fryguy> Lothen: it's O, not 0
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  i wouldent worry too much about kleansweep
<Black_Phantom> Why Adobe flash player is slow in Ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  if the sytem works - leave it alone
<hmw> fryguy lotharn btw. CTRL-0 (zero) does nothing on my nano
<fryguy> Black_Phantom: because it's proprietary closed source software that we have no control over.  Try bypassing nspluginwrapper by using the native 64-bit alpha direct from adobe
<Ghoti> Black_Phantom: because it's slow everywhere? :)
<Ubuntu111111> fryguy: Okay, it works. Thank you so much. I have one more question for you. For all the log files there is (logfile name) and (logfile name).0 It appears that the one without the .0 at the end is some sort of application. Can you explain what the difference between the two is?
<mogi22> how do you save a shoutcast stream so that vlc media player plays it automatically upon starting vlc?
<Linuz2009> sure, I'll try my best not to modify my system.
<blake_> In rhythmbox, is it possible to change the column order?  I want Location in front of Track Name
<hmw> Lothen: you shouldnt scroll, it is the 3rd last line of your screen, not of the file. Try pressing ENTER
<fryguy> Ubuntu111111: no idea, i don't have logfiles like that
<Black_Phantom> fryguy you mean downloading the 64-bit version ?
<Black_Phantom> of Adobe flash player ?
<fryguy> Black_Phantom: yes
<Linuz2009> so should I uninstall Klean Sweeper?
<Lothen> They look the same to me. I cannot tell the difference between the two on this interface. 1 and 1 look the same. 0 and 0 look the same
<Black_Phantom> But i dont have a 64-bit processor fryguy is that ok ?
<Ubuntu111111> fryguy: Okay, thanks again for your help.
<fryguy> Black_Phantom: it's not
<hmw> Ubuntu111111: looks like "log rotation" to me. After a log file is getting bigger than a certain amount, it is renamed LOGFILENAME.SOMENUMBER and a new file is created
<Linuz2009> since its insignificant?
<tuffgong> can anyone here please please help me... i get this error 'files list file for package `flex' is missing final newline' when i try to install software or update my system using Update Manager
<andycan> I cant compile abgx360 gui under ubuntu 8.10, make complains about wxwidgets, i have the latest and ./configure reports the package to be okay. Whats wrong here? http://pastebin.com/d4810ab9c
<monik> hola
<monik> hola
<hmw> !ask | monik
<ubottu> monik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<monik> alguien puede ayudarme
<malex> Where does "network manager" keep connection info/passphrases? I must back it up before upgrade to jaunty or I could loose my wifi connection at work.
<hmw> !es | monik
<ubottu> monik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Black_Phantom> fryguy there is any other flash player which is 'open source' at the same time 100% compatible with Linux/Ubuntu ?
<fryguy> Black_Phantom: gnash
<monik> si espanol
<monik> spain
<Linuz2009> Dr_Willis: so I should uninstall Klean Sweeper and leave my system from there?
<Lothen> Alright! Made it out!
<usr13> Linuz2009: I'm going to pass on to you some important information that applies to lots of different situations;  "If it aint broke, don't fix it."    Linux filesystems requre very little maintenance.  It requres some, but very little. What  little it does requre is done automatically for you.
<monik> i have a problem with ubunut-server
<Lothen> I named it menu.lst
<Black_Phantom> Aha ok, thanks for your help fryguy
<Linuz2009> usr13: sure
<Lothen> I cannot see the taskbar at the bottom of my computer because some jerk messed up the bottom half of it cuz I got his girlfriend to dump him
<paolo88> hi! graphic card nVidia FX770M is compatible with ubuntu?
<Lothen> That is why I could not see it
<shamus> when a drive to pass the initial system check on boot, where is the log file saved?
<usr13> Lothen: Shouldn
<Lothen> Man perhaps I should avoid text console
<Lothen> I cannot see the bottom!
<monik> I have a problem with the sound, how I configure it?
<usr13> Lothen: Shouldn't have gotten his girlfriend to dump him.
<hmw> Lothen: then adjust the monitor
<IndyGunFreak> !sound | monik
<Linuz2009> so do you guys think I should install a anti-phishing toolbar?
<ubottu> monik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MHz128> paolo88, yes
<shamus> when a drive fails to pass the initial system check on boot, where is the log files saved?*
<monik> yes
<Lothen> Eh, he was a jerk. I back at him x10 anyways
<One_More_Time> je vais te pété dans la bouche put1
<fryguy> Linuz2009: if you feel like you might become a victim of phishing, and don't trust the mechanisms put into browsers stock configurations, then sure
<hmw> shamus: good question. Maybe the init-ram-disk?
<paolo88> MHz128: i must install driver or ubuntu download and install it?
<Pici> !fr | One_More_Time
<ubottu> One_More_Time: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MHz128> paolo88, yes
<fryguy> paolo88: ubuntu will do it for you
<Linuz2009> fryguy: then where can I install one for linux?
<Lothen> vga=773 I could use instead if I am picky and like decimal instead of hexidecimal right?
<fryguy> you install one for your browser, not for your operating system
<hmw> shamus: in either case, you should be able to access the files under /var/log anyways. Maybe the content is lost after shutdown
<Dr_Willis> Theres paranoid. then theres Tinfoil-hat paranoid
<Linuz2009> fryguy: if you had no idea then I google it.
<fryguy> Linuz2009: take a look at firefox add-ons
<One_More_Time> farte in your nose
<shamus> hmw: im not sure, In order for my machine to boot, I have to hit control-d, it's odd
<hmw> Lothen: technically, it is irrelevant. I recommend to use hex, because when you use vga=ask, you will be presented hex codes only.
<paolo88> fryguy: ubuntu 64 bit? The gpu are will active?
<hmw> shamus: sounds like you ended up in a root console
<Lothen> Gotcfha
<fryguy> paolo88: yes
<hmw> shamus: like the "repair" menu entry in grub
<shamus> hmw: yes I did, i just mounted this drive yesterday, and after a reboot this is what the system is doing
<hmw> shamus: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst - did something mess up your boot params?
<DigitalKiwi> what is a root console?
<elexodus> hmw: nice program. When partimage creates an image, does it creat an image file that needs to be extracted, or does it directly copy the partitian?
<hmw> elexodus: it can do both
<elexodus> hmw: hmm, I wonder which one I did.
<elexodus> hmw: I guess I'll know in 78 hours or so.
<hmw> elexodus: just a little hint *giggles* think, _before_ you type
<elexodus> hmw:lol
<shamus> hmw: well, it's not in the boot so I'm not exactly sure it is a grub error, it's before the login and after i chose the operating system to start, and this drive isnt for booting, there is only one partition and it is used for storage, no boots
<Linuz2009> fryguy: how can I update my mozilla browser?
<Jared> sup guys
<Lothen> What is the difference between getting root access and using sudo?
<fryguy> Linuz2009: you can't (easily), you use the version that is provided for you by ubuntu
<fryguy> Lothen: nothing
<Lothen> Thought so
<meoblast001> is it possible to mount a CUE file?
<hmw> shamus: i was not thinking of a grub error, but a strange kernel parameter, something like the one, that leads to the "repair" console auto-login
<Linuz2009> fryguy: you mean I can't update it?/
<paolo88> fryguy: well! I want buy a Mobile Precision M4400 with the nVidia FX770M, Intel® CoreTM 2 Duo T9400 (2.53GHz,6MB L2 Cache 1066MHz), 4GB, 800MHz DDR2 Dual Channel,  320GB Serial ATA (5400 RPM) Hard Drive, EMEA Intel Pro Wireless WI-FI 5100 (802.11a/g/Draft-n 1X2) MiniCard for Centrino 2 Label
<DigitalKiwi> sudo is safer
<fryguy> Linuz2009: right
<Lothen> Are there not cases though when I will want root access instead of sudo in Ubunu though?
<usr13> meoblast001: What is CUE?
<DigitalKiwi> well not really
<Jared> lothen: sometimes
<meoblast001> usr13: similar to an ISO
<paolo88> fryguy: ubuntu 64 bit is compatible with this notebook?
<DigitalKiwi> it isn't safer  in so far as security, but in far as doing something stupid
<Lothen> Like when?
<fryguy> palmje: sure
<DigitalKiwi> like rm -rf <root>
<fryguy> paolo88: sure
<shamus> hmw, yes, well where would this log file be created do you think? it said something about fsdisk
<Jared> lothen: if you use su and authenticate, you stay root afterwards when using terminal
<usr13> meoblast001: file filename.CUE
<Jared> using sudo is just for like one thing at a time
<Lothen> Ah
<DigitalKiwi> oh and don't forget that if you don't close the terminal and someone comes up to your computer
<meoblast001> usr13: ?
<fryguy> Jared: there's also sudo -i
<Jared> exactly
<DigitalKiwi> which is why startx is kind of stupid
<Linuz2009> fryguy: so ubuntu installed mozilla fox and disable the update function so the version ubuntu provide will be safe even w/o pathces?
<DigitalKiwi> startx; logout
<paolo88> fryguy: UPEK® Fingerprint Reader (Swipe) too?
<DigitalKiwi> ftw
<Linuz2009> patches.
<Jared> i'm really digging 9.04 so far XD
<fryguy> paolo88: no idea
<Jared> only prob is it freezes completely sometimes :\
<Thirsteh> sudo will 'forget' that you authenticated after a while, though
<usr13> meoblast001: See: http://he.fi/bchunk/
<Lothen> I don't suppose anyone knows how to get ArcView working on Ubuntu? heh heh
<fryguy> Linuz2009: yes
<Jared> what's Arcview? o.O
<Jared> sounds kind of cool
<Lothen> www.esri.com
<Lothen> GIS software
<paolo88> fryguy: but dosen't work i can use the passwor or not?
<hmw> shamus: since the file system in *nix is kind of virtual, the logs are always under /var/log. The question is, where is /var/log physically? might be the initramfs or some other sort of ram disk.
<fryguy> arcview is an esri product for doing gis stuff
<Lothen> yup
<Jared> ah ok
<fryguy> paolo88: ?
<Jared> thought it was some new sort of alt-tab thing xD
<Jared> that reminds me i need to configure ringswitcher..
<Lothen> lol I am not paying thousands in extensions for that
<hmw> shamus: mount will tell you about mounted file systems (ram disks included)
<shamus> hmw: will do
<fryguy> Lothen: esri is a windows only platform, so you'll need either an emulation or virtualization layer to run those products
<Jack8899> fryguy: I downloaded the .deb package. But it didnt install either. It didn't say much, something like "an error occured".
<perillu> I have a Dell Latitude D510.  OpenGL applications seem to constantly flicker though.  Even glxgears, the display flickers it sort of "blinks" to white and back to the glxgears display.  It uses the video card:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Lothen> Yeah, will wine work?
<lanoxx> how can i remove a low level ata password? i have an hp pavillion of a friend here and he asked me to fix it, the bios utility fails scanning the drive so i wanted to run some other tools, but i always get the message that there is a low level ata passwort set and the drive is locked
<Linuz2009> fryguy: just to let you know, I install netcraft toolbar.
<fryguy> Lothen: yes
<elexodus> hmw: Ok, that wasn't going to work... How do you copy a partitian directly to a new drive?
<hmw> shamus: simply "mount"... or "sudo fdisk -l" to see all partitions, your sys finds.
<fryguy> elexodus: use dd
<paolo88> fryguy: if the finger read don't work...i can use the password for login, true?
<usr13> lanoxx: No
<fryguy> paolo88: sure
<elexodus> fryguy: dd?
<Lothen> how do I install wine from commandline? I know how to get it from the menu system, but I want to learn commandline! *laughs*
<fryguy> elexodus: dd
<lanoxx> usr13, what do you mean with no?
<Linuz2009> And I don't think I'll need to install an anti-virus
<enissay_> How can i install SopCast on Intrepid please?
<fryguy> Lothen: apt-get install wine
<Linuz2009> right?
<usr13> lanoxx: If you find out, let me know.
<elexodus> Lothen: sudo apt-get install wine-hq
<hmw> elexodus: i dont know by heart. Try the man page or look through the menus. SHouldnt be hard. You may have a problem, if the partition is already mounted, but I am not certain about this
<shamus> hmw: http://pastebin.ca/1410576
<Lothen> so which is it? confused
<Linuz2009> heard that linux is diffcult for hackers to crack
<digitalfallacy> I have interpid packages .... can i install them with one command ??
<paolo88> fryguy: at the end i can buy this notebook and install ubuntu!
<elexodus> fryguy: so, dd would be the command?
<fryguy> elexodus: right
<perillu> Linuz2009: no you don't need an inti-virus
<perillu> Linuz2009: anti-virus*
<digitalfallacy> Linuz2009: where did u herd that ?
<hmw> shamus: i'd guess its located on /dev/sda4
<usr13> lanoxx: If the HD is password protected, you can only put it back in the original PC, but other than that - I dono - not much  you can do.
<hmw> shamus: since there is no other partition mounted to /var or /var/log, so it is in /
<Linuz2009> but there's still at least some viruses that linux weren't immune to right?
<fryguy> Linuz2009: no
<MHz128> is it possible to install KDE from a Kubuntu CD?
<lanoxx> its in the original pc, its a hp pavilian, everything is factory default only the os is giged so i wanted to use the backup partition to bring it back but it always fails
<Linuz2009> you mean linux had no virus period?
<hmw> Linuz2009: afaik, there are 2 linux viruses
<perillu> OpenGL applications seem to constantly flicker though.  Even glxgears, the display flickers it sort of "blinks" to white and back to the glxgears display.  It uses the video card:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller      and the laptop is a Dell Latitude D510.  Can anyone help me?
<Linuz2009> just 2?
<hmw> yes LOL
<digitalfallacy> Linuz2009: viruses are platform dependend
<DigitalKiwi> there have been more than 2
<usr13> Linuz2009: It can be made easy by sloppy use.  Basically, just use a good password that is hard to crack and you are safe.
<DigitalKiwi> heck people install windows viruses in linux
<usr13> Linuz2009: You do not need anti-virus software.
<shamus> hmw: which log would it be exactly in the /var/log?
 * DigitalKiwi still cracks up at that ubuntu user
<Linuz2009> oh, would anyone of you tell me whats a good password?
<hmw> shamus: you tell me, i dont know, why you wanted to find the logs in the beginning. !?
<digitalfallacy> Linuz2009: which OS are you using ??
<DigitalKiwi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<Linuz2009> Ubuntu, 9.04
<digitalfallacy> I have interpid packages .... can i install them in 1 go ??
<shamus> hmw: I am sorry about that, im a bit new to linux...
<DigitalKiwi> Linuz2009: at least 8 characters, letters numbers and punctuation
<fryguy> Linuz2009: alphabumeric (upper and layer) with special characters that is as long as possible
<usr13> Linuz2009: One that is not too simple.  Maybe combine some numbers and maybe spell the word or name backwards or just random characters mixed with numbers.
<Linuz2009> what if I forgot the password?
<paolo88> fryguy: tanks!
<meoblast001> usr13: how do you actually use that?
<DigitalKiwi> mine for example are all over 10
<Lothen> couldn't find package wine-hq
<DigitalKiwi> take weeks to crack =D
<hmw> shamus: don't worry, were all just beginners. Some of us are advanced beginners. And I heard, some of those beginners even hack the kernel. *g* Lets start over: What is the problem, you want to solve?
 * DigitalKiwi knows, he tried
<usr13> meoblast001: I do not know.  Never used it.
<perillu> Linuz2009: =#q"4R[%s}6T\gp  is a good password xD  I use an "algorithm" to generate my passwords, so they all are different like the one I typed, but I never forget them.
<DigitalKiwi> hmw: hahaha, that's funny
<meoblast001> usr13: ok
<elexodus> hmw: Ok, so, I have a 650+GB partitian I need to make into an image so that I can expell the image into another drive. The problem being that I only have about 884GB of free space.
<usr13> meoblast001: What did;    file filename.CUE   tell you?
<fryguy> elexodus: use dd and move it direct from one drive to the other
<DigitalKiwi> hmw: /me is not a beginner but ty for noticing
<hmw> elexodus: stand by, i will install partimg and look for myself
<Linuz2009> yeah that's a good password but i want something thats I can remember.
<DigitalKiwi> it helps I use other stuff than ubuntu ;D
<Linuz2009> like a event or phrase.
<hmw> DigitalKiwi: i am a beginner since 1982
<mudassar> Hello linux users, I want to contribute in ubuntu. There is no support of voice call in pidgin. I want to work on it. Can you people guide me where should I start from ?
<perillu> Linuz2009: It's still possible for you can still get back into your system even if you forget your pass
<DigitalKiwi> hmw: ha
<blake_> In rhythmbox, is it possible to change the column order?  I want Location in front of Track Name in the media library
<Jack8899> fryguy: I downloaded the .deb package of wicd. But it didnt install either. It didn't say much, something like "an error occured".
<usr13> meoblast001: filename.CUE   #Where filename.CUE is the actual name of the file.
<Linuz2009> how?
<DigitalKiwi> slow learner? :P
<elexodus> fryguy: dd just isn't working for me. It just waits, and waits. I can't find any support for the command via google.
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  a phase phrase is good too -- a long(ish) sentence that you can remember but mostly random.
<Linuz2009> by accessing the root account?
<shamus> hmw: I want my disk to mount correctly, I just bought the disk yesterday, installed with the instructions provided here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7194774 , and now receive an error about the UUID and the fdisk and that it has saved the error log in /var/log
<fryguy> elexodus: read the manpage
<meoblast001> oh no
<jtaji> !contribute | mudassar
<ubottu> mudassar: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Linuz2009> then what would you guys recommend? Random or Logic password?
<perillu> Linuz2009: just google something like "ubuntu forgot password" and you will see.  It's pretty easy, it gets you a root shell and you can retype the password
<Linuz2009> thanks
<meoblast001> i just Control+A+D'd on a screen session and screen -rd won't bring it back
<DigitalKiwi> I like frilly toothpicks + a year + puntuation becomes... Ilftp2007*!@
<gnubie> perillu; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904    the release notes have something about your card
<fryguy> meoblast001: screen -RD
<TopBunny88> mudassar: check out #pidgin
<perillu> Linuz2009: In Ubuntu I would use something very difficult for your root account, since you will almost never use it.
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  the important thing is that you can remember it. within that, as random or non-dictionary worded as possible.
<meoblast001> fryguy: there are several screens... how do i pick on.. and then how do i end it
<DigitalKiwi> use something very difficult for your user
<DigitalKiwi> since you have sudo :P
<perillu> Linuz2009: but your own password should be a little easier to type and remember.
<digitalfallacy> ubottu : sir , i have interpid packages , is there and command or procedure so that i can install them at one go
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elexodus> fryguy: can't get the if, of statements right.
<jtaji> perillu: ubuntu doesn't use or ask for a root password by default
<Linuz2009> I didn't put any password on my root account
<fryguy> meoblast001: use screen -ls to get a list, and append the name to the end, or just read the manpage
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu has root login disabled doesn't it?
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  if it's so complex you have to write it down, you've defated yourself.
<fryguy> elexodus: dd if=/dev/inputdrive of=/dev/outputdrive
<hmw> shamus: you tried to use something like "mount /dev/sdb1"? mount normally works like this: mount WHAT TOWHERE (like mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt). If you put a certain line into /etc/fstab, mount can do it without the target. Try, if you can mount it manually with mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<usr13> Linuz2009: Ubuntu does not use root account
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  i think i had to for cups to work from the web page. but yes, you rarely need it.
<fryguy> usr13: sure it does
<grawity> DigitalKiwi: By default, yes
<perillu> perillu: ya, that's why I told him the root should be a lot less easy to guess because he will never really need it
<hmw> shamus: sudo mount of course
<Linuz2009> Can Hacker access the root account?
<fryguy> Linuz2009: yes
<Linuz2009> I've heard that they could
<perillu> Linuz2009: Are you sure?  I don't think it's even possible to not have a root account password....
<usr13> fryguy: For all practicle purposes it does not.
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  with direct access to the machine, without encrypted drive, yes.
<hmw> elexodus: how did you install partimg?
<hmw> elexodus (because i cant find it)
<elexodus> fryguy: it just hangs...
<Linuz2009> then they can do whatever they want.
<jtaji> perillu: ubuntu has root account disabled by default
<fryguy> usr13: it doesn't use the root PASSWORD, it uses the root account for plenty of things.  root account being defined as uid=0
<shamus> hmw: well, strangely, disk was mounted to /mount and not to /mnt as I have an icon on desktop and in "Places" , right now the disk is correctly mounted, but the system is trying to mount it as well to /mnt I think
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  but then again, if i can walk up to your pc, i can steal it anyhow.
<fryguy> elexodus: it's not hung, it's working
<elexodus> hmw: apt-get install partimg
<usr13> practical*
<perillu> jtaji: oh really.  huh, sorry didn't know.
<Linuz2009> then is there any way that I can protect my root account?
<Lothen> Does installing wine create any security vulnerabilities?
<IndyGunFreak> elexodus, does that package xist?
<hmw> shamus alright, your problem seems to be related to /etc/fstab then.
<digitalfallacy> somebody please answer :how can i install packages by giving an istallation loc
<elexodus> IndyGunFreak: it worked for me
<ssmy> any idea how i can get apache working after jaunty upgrade? start w/o complaint, but doesn't run. possibly a php issue?
<Linuz2009> it almost seemed like a weakness to Linux.
<bobstro> Lothen:  are you allowing untrusted users onto your machine?
<bangolio> when i go into appearance and try to turn on visual effects i get "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<IndyGunFreak> elexodus, hmm, never heard of it
<perillu> Linuz2009: ok well I would just recommend you use something you can remember but type it like p4ssw0rd, replacing letters with numbers for example.
<IndyGunFreak> !info partimg
<ubottu> Package partimg does not exist in jaunty
<Lothen> not to my knowledge lol
<hmw> elexodus: i have a freshly installed jaunty here, looks like i am missing some sources
<Linuz2009> Like Window's Registry.
<nibsa1242> need help with Gnome, my programs aren't showing up in my panel
<usr13> fryguy: the root account is dissabled and we could go into a long discussion about it but is just easier to say that is is dissalbed.  Was trying not to use up too much space here on a busy channel.
<bobstro> ssmy:  anyting in the logs?
<DigitalKiwi> is Linuz2009 a troll?
<IndyGunFreak> hmw, no, i think he gave the wrong info.. what are you trying to install, a partition editor?
<ssmy> bobstro: checking again...
<Gon> how can I see java.library.path var?
<elexodus> hmw: no problem, I'm trying to work it out with the dd command. Also, it may be apt-get install partimage
<fryguy> usr13: there's a difference between "skipping details" and "being wrong"
<hmw> IndyGunFreak: the program "partimg" a partition image creator
<bobstro> ssmy:  also check to see if processes are running
<usr13> Linuz2009: Your root account is already protected.
<Linuz2009> what's a troll?
<bobstro> haha
<bangolio> lol
<Linuz2009> by default?
<usr13> Linuz2009: You
<perillu> Linuz2009: in windows you can do whatever you want pretty much no matter what user you are... so how is a root account a weakness?
<DigitalKiwi> yeah definitely a troll
<bobstro> default troll?
<Ziw>  dno what u are talking about but the root account aint a weakness
<ssmy> bobstro: no, they don't . nothing. just quiet failure.
<DigitalKiwi> they live under bridges
<bobstro> perillu:  that's changing, but certainly was true, yes.
<hmw> elexodus: dd is not perfect, since it copies empty sectors too. YOu might even get problems with different partition sizes, if you use dd. I wish you success!
<Lothen> How do I find out if I have root access currently?
<fryguy> usr13: 'sudo id' and you'll see that the process that your shell forks for execution of the command is running as the root account.  that alone should be enough evidence that the root account gets used
<bobstro> ssmy:  try launching it from a terminal perhaps, check for errors?
<lordmetroid> I formated by external harddrive but it is being mounted so that I as a user can not manipulate the content, including adding more information
<elexodus> fryguy: I don't see any change in the size of the destination drive's freespace.
<bobstro> Lothen:  can you use sudo?
<usr13> fryguy: For all practicle purposes the root account is dissabled in Ubuntu.
<DigitalKiwi> 14:07 [FreeNode] -!- Linuz2009 [n=ubuntu20@ool-18bc3a8e.dyn.optonline.net]
<DigitalKiwi> 14:07 [FreeNode] -!-  ircname  : purple
<Lothen> yes
<DigitalKiwi> is purple default for some client?
<DigitalKiwi> I recognize it
<ssmy> bobstro: pm okay? want to paste a bit
<elexodus> hmw: I can't tell that it works at all. There are no empty sectors on the source disk.
<krphop> elexodus: does it have to be an image, or do you just need the data from one to the other?
<Linuz2009> you know if it get hacked or anything it'll be bad for your computer since that account held the most power just like when registry is corrupted, window's damaged and then the funny thing is it can be easily accessed.
<fryguy> usr13: so when I edit /etc/fstab for example, how am I doing it? with magical faeries?
<jtaji> DigitalKiwi: Pidgin
<bobstro> ssmy:  sure, i have a few minutes. but keep in mind, some on here are smarter than i am!
<hmw> aah... its "partimage" not partimg. ( IndyGunFreak)
<elexodus> krphop: data from one to the other would be fine.
<DigitalKiwi> ah makes sense
<DigitalKiwi> using libpurple and all
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  well of course. that's nothing new for any os.
<shamus> hmw: my current fstab: http://pastebin.ca/1410587
<krphop> elexodus: i'd recommend rsync, then you can pick up where you left off if something happens
<usr13> fryguy: You can re-activate it just by giving root a password, but if you do that it would be best to remove sudo  priviledges to user when you do.
<krphop> elexodus: can you put both drives in the same system for the data transfer?
<fryguy> usr13: the file is owned by root, therefore it can only be edited by root (unless you chmod or chown first, but that is a bit outside the scope of this argument, however it's worth mentioning)
<elexodus> krphop: yes, one is a RAID array, the other is a single sata.
<lordmetroid> My external harddrive is being mounted with the owner of root
<DigitalKiwi> Linuz2009: use good passwords, don't do stupid things, and linux is by default more secure than windows...at this time
<perillu> Linuz2009: you do have a firewall though.  Just don't open up all your ports and you should be fine.
<lordmetroid> Can I change that to the currently logged in user?
<usr13> fryguy: You are using super-user [sudo]  but are not logging into the root account.  This discussion is OT, and we should take it to OT channel.
<Linuz2009> where's that firewall?
<krphop> elexodus: yeah, def do rsync then, just incase something happens you can start the rsync again, and it will pick up where it left off
<nibsa1242> need help with Gnome, my programs aren't showing up in my panel
<Ziw> is there a OT channel? :P
<Jared> onoes
<fryguy> usr13: i never said anything about logging into the root account.  You should review the source code for sudo some time and see how it actually works.
<grawity> Ziw: #ubuntu-offtopic? #defocus?
<krphop> elexodus: something like 'rsync -av --progress --stats /sourcedir /destdir
<Linuz2009> Linux had a firewall?
<Lothen> Alright! I got wine installed, but no idea how to use it? Anyone have any idea how I would install ArcView from CD using wine?
<perillu> Linuz2009: it's already running by default, but if you want to view it, check if you have "firestarter" if not then do "sudo apt-get install firestarter" in a terminal.
<usr13> Linuz2009: You don't have a firewall installed by default, but you can install one.
<Ziw> grawity: thanks
<hmw> elexodus: just read the man page. Looks like partimage cannot directly copy between partitions. :/
<usr13> fryguy: I know how sudo works.
<fryguy> usr13: apparently not since you are claiming it doesn't use the root account
<hmw> Linuz2009: it's built in. The module is named "ipfilter".
<Linuz2009> so why I need a firewall is it for hackers?
<digitalfallacy> I have interpid packages .... can i install them all at once
<racecar56> "* Not starting GNOME Display Manager (dwm); it is not the default display manager." i dont have any other display managers o.o
<krphop> elexodus: i've used rsync to literally copy hundreds of terabytes of data, takes a LONG time to generate file lists, but it works
<fryguy> usr13: when in fact there are multiple locations in the source code where it forks a process as uid=0 (which is the root account)
<bobstro> Linuz2009:  do you lock your doors?
<usr13> fryguy: Ok, I concede.  The root account exists on a Ubuntu - so how do you explain to someone that you can not log into root?
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu does not have iptables by default?
<Linuz2009> alright good enough
<bobstro> usr13:  well... you can.
<gharz> guys, why is evolution the default email client when u install ubuntu, not thunderbird? any idea?
<hmw> DigitalKiwi: iptables is just the user interface for ipfilter
<usr13> fryguy: Or should you just tell them to do;  sudo root passwd
<elexodus> krphop: I get the error: skipping non-regular file [Source partitian]
<fryguy> usr13: I don't, i explain to them that password logins via a getty are disabled by default in ubuntu
<nibsa1242> need help with Gnome, my programs aren't showing up in my panel
<gharz> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<krphop> elexodus: you'll have ot mount both source and dest partitions first
<grndslm> anybody with Intrepid or Jaunty having problems with any of these chipsets / graphics... (1) G965 + GMA X3000 (2) G41 + GMA 4500 (3) G45 + GMA 4500HD (4)  GeForce 9300 / nForce 730i (5) GeForce 9400 ???
<nibsa1242> gharz: because evolution is part of Gnome
<usr13> fryguy: Which is the same thing as telling them that root is dissabled.
<fryguy> usr13: there's other ways to use root than via a tty and password challenge-response
<gharz> nibsa1242: i see.... thanks for the info.
<racecar56> "* Not starting GNOME Display Manager (dwm); it is not the default display manager." i dont have any other display managers O_o  help please
<Linuz2009> I created a password with 7 letters and 3 numbers
<nibsa1242> gharz: you are welcome to change it to your preferred program
<hmw> Linuz2009 DigitalKiwi: btw. Firestarter is a nice Gnome-UI for the firewall
<fryguy> usr13: which is in fact the only thing that ubuntu does to "disable the root account", it removes the ability to login to root via a password challenge-response in a tty
<shamus> hmw: my current fstab: http://pastebin.ca/1410587
 * DigitalKiwi doesn't use gnome
<DigitalKiwi> yuck
<perillu> nibsa1242: what programs aren't showing up on your panel?  You can reset your gnome to the defaults set by Ubuntu if you want.
<DigitalKiwi> (or kde before you say crap)
<hmw> shamus: stand by
<jtaji> !root | usr13 we usually explain it like this
<ubottu> usr13 we usually explain it like this: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<usr13> fryguy: sudo uses the root account.
<arktvrvs> sudo passwd :P
<BurningSebra> hello. anyone care to tell me where the ed2k application (path to where the file is installed on your system) is located? i cant find the right file so it can handle the ed2k links from firefox.
<DigitalKiwi> hehe, could you enable root login without having to change the password?
<Jack8899> I have Kubuntu 9.04 installed into my Vista partition with wubi. I unintentionally uninstalled the network manager. What can I do now?
<DigitalKiwi> that would be hilarious
<fryguy> DigitalKiwi: sure
<DigitalKiwi> do ya'll get a bunch of people that do that?
<nibsa1242> perillu: when I open a program ( such as x-chat or FireFox ) its not in the panel where open programs are displayed, so I have to alt+tab to change to a minimized program.
<nibsa1242> perillu how to I reset it?
<lordmetroid> How do I make an automounting of a volume to not be mounted with a root owner?
<FRENCH> Hi
<arktvrvs> i did sudo passwd and put the same password back in. now i can su like a champ
<fryguy> DigitalKiwi: sudo will give you a login shell if you want via sudo -i, or you can use ssh gssapi or publickey authentication, there's probably other ways but i don't feel like sharing those
<Lothen> Do I need a firewall with Ubuntu?
<fryguy> Lothen: no
<krphop> why does the text install off the alt disk take SOO much longer than the normal install?
<elexodus> krphop: still getting the same error message after making sure each was mounted. "sudo rsync /dev/sda4 /dev/sdb3"
<Lothen> Why is that?
<hmw> shamus: does the directory /mnt/storage exists and has it the right file permissions? pastebin me the output of "ls -l /mnt" (you might apt-get the program pastebinit)
<FRENCH> Need help my machine is rooted. I want ubuntu but have kubuntu. How do i get ubuntu and whipe of kubuntu?
<krphop> elexodus: you have to rsync the mounted directories, not the partitions on the drive
<usr13> fryguy: As it says, sudo grants you access to root priviledges but logging into the root account is dissabled in Ubuntu, so what I said (while a bit brief) was accurate.
<gharz> i've started using evolution and i want to install thunderbird. i'm planning to remove/purge evolution... how do i complete remove evolution from my system including the downloaded emails ?
<racecar56> can anyone help? i can't get into GDM without fixing
<FRENCH> pleaz someone help
<gharz> does apt-get --purge remove evolution work on this?
<grawity> FRENCH: Install Kubuntu, then go to terminal, and install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<IndyGunFreak> FRENCH, easiest way, would be to download ubuntu and install it
<fryguy> usr13: logging in via a tty is disabled, obtaining a login shell (with an entry in wtmp) is not
<racecar56> no gdm = no display, so i have to stick with irssi on a tty
<FRENCH> kk cheers
<perillu> nibsa1242: oh, before you reset (because that will reset all gnome settings)  just try to right-click on your panel and click "add to panel" and select "Window List" at the very bottom.  and click add.   See if that works, if it doesn't I'll tell you how to reset.
<usr13> fryguy: Oh suer  sudo -
<IndyGunFreak> FRENCH, hy don' you just download the ubuntu iso and use it.
<FRENCH> IndyGunFreak will that whipe of kde totally?
<usr13> sure*
<FRENCH> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> if you reinstall w/ the ubuntu CD?.. if you tell it to, yes
<perillu> OpenGL applications seem to constantly flicker though.  Even glxgears, the display flickers it sort of "blinks" to white and back to the glxgears display.  It uses the video card:  Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller      and the laptop is a Dell Latitude D510.  Can anyone help me?
<hmw> FRENCH: make sure, you select to format the partition, when you reinstall.
<Linuz2009> I've heard ubuntu ultimate edition, can elaborate on that?
<racecar56> perillu: disable compiz
<racecar56> "* Not starting GNOME Display Manager (dwm); it is not the default display manager." i dont have any other display managers o.o
<shamus> hmw: http://pastebin.ca/1410593
<nibsa1242> perillu that fixed it
<Jack8899> I have Kubuntu 9.04 installed into my Vista partition with wubi. I unintentionally uninstalled the network manager. What can I do now?
<Linuz2009> I've heard that edition had everything well almost
<racecar56> oops not dwm, i mean gdm
<racecar56> "* Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager." i dont have any other display managers o.o
<Linuz2009> its pretty nice too
<nibsa1242> perillu: are you on 9.04?
<hmw> shamus: looks fine, with "mount /mnt/storage" you should get your drive mounted, maybe RO.
<jtaji> !ultimate | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Lothen> Alright! I got wine installed, but no idea how to use it? Anyone have any idea how I would install ArcView from CD using wine?
<hmw> shamus: is that so?
<Klone> is the latest version of gnome shipped with the new ubuntu 9.04
<perillu> nibsa1242: yes
<perillu> racecar56: that did it, thanks
<racecar56> Lothen: durr... just run the file with the .exe at the end of its name
<hmw> Klone: gnome 2.6
<arktvrvs> Lothen: first run wineconfig, then browse/explore to the setup file on the cd.. you should just be able to double-click it
<Klone> is that the newest version?
<racecar56> perillu: yw, i have another comp that does the same
<shamus> hmw: drive is mounted to /mount, not mnt, drive cant be mounted twice, the problem is the error I get about the UUID on boot
<elexodus> krphop: tried that:
<elexodus> elexodus@HappyTrees:~$ sudo rsync /media/sda4 /media/VaginaGentium
<elexodus> skipping directory /media/sda4
<hmw> Klone: gnome 2.26.1 i mean
<ActionParsnip> Klone: why are you asking?
<Lothen> I thought exes could not run in Ubuntu
<usr13> fryguy: Sorry, I meant to say:  sudo su -
<nibsa1242> perillu: I think I read there were some issues w/ Intel graphics and 9.04. Don't know much about them, but sounds like that might be your issue.
<ActionParsnip> lotharn: you can with wine
<arktvrvs> wine supports it.
<krphop> elexodus: you didnt use my command. I said 'rsync -av --progress --stats /source /dest'
<Linuz2009> is there a streaming program for ubuntu?
<racecar56> hmw: gnome 2.6? do you mean 2.26 or you literally meant 2.6 (which is even older than 4.10)
<hmw> shamus: /mount sounds really strange
<hmw> Klone: gnome 2.26.1 i mean
<Linuz2009> like movies/music?
<racecar56> hmw: o
<perillu> nibsa1242: oh, what racecar56 said fixed it though, I just had to disable compiz
<usr13> fryguy: But, again, for all practicle purposes, it's easier to just say that the root account has been dissabled.
<Klone> I just wondered
<jtaji> !equivalents | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<Klone> I have got 9.04 nd wondered if it had the latest version of GDM
<nibsa1242> perillu: I have compiz disabled by default, eats battery & cpu cycles
<shamus> hmw: why do you say that? the drive is mounted to /mount/storage, not /mnt/storage, I don't know why, but it is
<hmw> shamus: of course you need to unmount it before trying my mount
<krphop> elexodus: basically the -a includes a 'recursive' flag to rsync, otherwise rsync wont go deeper into directories
<Klone> im new to ubunut
<Klone> but know much of the basics
<hmw> shamus: i never saw a /mount on any *nix
<whiter> hey everyone
<perillu> Linuz2009: In busy chatrooms like this you should type the persons name before your message.  you can usually type part of it and press tab for auto complete.  It makes it much easier for people to see when you are talking to them.
<Klone> hey whiter
<DigitalKiwi> hmw: mkdir /mount
<arktvrvs> im sure ive seen /mount
<DigitalKiwi> tada
<hmw> shamus: auto.-mounts usually occur in /media
<arktvrvs> on slack or fbsd
<krphop> also, why does the alternate cd use lilo instead of grub?
<hmw> DigitalKiwi: look at his fstab: http://pastebin.ca/1410587
<shamus> hmw: yeah mounts are supposed to go to /media, but this is in /mount, I can fix that now
<pcfreak30> ok, i wish to get the splash screen working on my vizio lcd. ubuntu wont do it. the setting/resolution is properly set but it wont go
<hmw> shamus: i see a syntax error: rthere is a " missing in the last line of your fstab
<whiter> i have a question... well two. firstly, i have a toshiba satilite p205-s7476 with an intel GM965/GL960 graphics controller... i try to turn on desktop effects but it tells me "desktop effects cannot be enabled"
<DigitalKiwi> hmw: what is your point
<Blinkiz> Hi. I want to remove sysklog and replace it with rsyslog. Does anyone have a nice guide how to do this under hardy/intrepid/jaunty? Problem now is that when choosing the package from repository (rsyslog), klogd and ubuntu-minimal wants to be uninstalled.
<hmw> DigitalKiwi: that it should go to /mnt/storage
<shamus> hmw: what is the missing line exactly?
<whiter> second question, i also have an iphone that i want to use with my computer, would that be possible at all?
<fryguy> whiter: that card is blacklisted from desktop effects because the drivers don't support 3d accel correctly i think
<DigitalKiwi> my point was that just because you haven't seen it doesn't mean they aren't ever there
<blufire> hi
<hmw> shamus: UUID="72380a61-4046-4e6a-b919-7be9f6c12eb4 /mnt/storage ext4 defaults 0 2 ... should be   UUID="72380a61-4046-4e6a-b919-7be9f6c12eb4" /mnt/storage ext4 defaults 0 2
<fryguy> whiter: you'd need to get itunes installed via wine and pass through usb to it
<ienorand> How do I put a package available in sid into my lp ppa? I'm a bit compfused over dput?
<racecar56> "* Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager." i dont have any other display managers o.o
<whiter> fryguy: thanks
<racecar56> PLEASE help, i want my display back
<jtaji> ienorand: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-motu
<hmw> shamus: better remove the " completely
<hmw> make it UUID=72380a61-4046-4e6a-b919-7be9f6c12eb4 /mnt/storage ext4 defaults 0 2
<whiter> i wish rhythmbox would work with it, but oh well
<WIGGMPk> what happened to the sleek burning method of NOT using Brasero and just using gnome to do the burning
<Apaxis> racecar56: edit /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<chetnick> Anybody has problem with skype sound on Jaunty?
<shamus> hmw: thank you, is that really it? also, if i want it mounted in /media instead of /mnt, i can just change the mount point to /media instead, right?
<Apaxis> racecar56: make the contents look like this: /usr/sbin/gdm
<hmw> chetnick: sometimes. Try pulse or select the audio device, not default
<Trijntje> Is it possible to disable the "contact is typing" messages in pidgin?
<racecar56> Apaxis: thankz
<hmw> shamus: i would even go as far as recommending /media (integrates with gnome etc).
<pcfreak30> can anyone help me get my boot screen. regular monitors work, my vizio lcd wont go.
<chetnick> hmw: what is pulse?
<fryguy> Trijntje: yes there is an option in preferences for notification of typing
<elexodus> krphop: I'm an idiot...
<hmw> shamus: i dont know, if it was the problem, but it wasnt correct, thats certain
<usr13> chetnick: Make sure mic is not muted or turned down.  Make the Test Call and change imput device settings and / or output as needed.
<chetnick> hmw: thank you!!!! pulse works :)
<hmw> chetnick: just look into the sound settings of skype and try the different options, one will probably work. Always use "applay" for each try
<shamus> hmw: if changing from /mnt to /media, will it stop the drive from functioning until reboot or have any adverse effects?
<zorganix> chetnick: some problems with pulse on jaunty  [ubuntu] Pulse Sound in Skype Keeps Dying - Ubuntu Forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7196112
<Trijntje> fryguy: I found an option to disable sending that information to others, but I want to prevent seeing the message myself
<hmw> chetnick: pulse doesnt work well on my notebook, choppy sound. i had to select something different.
<Lothen> When I try to browse the CD I get an Unable to mount location message. Can't mount file. How do I fix this?
<hmw> shamus: i assume, it is just a data storage. if no program accesses it, you can safely remount it.
<WIGGMPk> Why is Brasero the default burning software instead of just letting GNOME do it?? Its taking like 40mins to burn a DVD image instead of 15mins now
<bangolio> how do i install the open source drivers for ati radeon cards?
<arktvrvs> growisofs
<shamus> hmw: will reboot now, and I will write down the error if it occurs again, thanks
<arktvrvs> growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=file.iso
<hmw> shamus: i'll be here for another 30 minutes.
<Lothen> When I try to browse the CD I get an Unable to mount location message. Can't mount file. How do I fix this?
<compressed_> i have 125MB free (-/+ bufffers/cache second number), but see 5MB of swap usage, how can I tell what's using the swap?
<WIGGMPk> arktvrvs is that directed towards me?
<arktvrvs> If you wish.
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: strange it seems to have been removed in 9.04
<beatman_> how do I get the webcam the work on Im and stuff
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: write to disc... for an .iso is still present
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KnoppixNoob> quizquestion: any way to extract/use a image from partimage beside using partimage to restore it to a HDD?
<WIGGMPk> arktvrvs: Its a yes or no question... Are you saying this is a solution to not using Braerso?
<grkblood13> is the person that was helping me with my screen resolution yesterday here today?
<arktvrvs> WIGGMPk: it is a way to burn dvd isos without brasero, yes.
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: i wouldnt imagine so, partimage is simple to use bro
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: aye it is.. I have it set to auto open the folder instead of software once a blank dvd is put in.. but write to disc still brings up Brasero
<KnoppixNoob> ActionParsnip: well yes, my prob is that I don't have a empty HDD to restore all data.
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: so it does
<Lothen> When I go to click on the CD-RW drive I get a cannot mount location. Can't mount file? How do I fix this? I know nothing about mounting
<hmw> beatman_ if youre using skype, you need a video4linux compatibility thingy.... i'll look it up
<grkblood13> i hooked up a kvm and now my screen is set to a res of 800x600
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: guess it was decided to use brasero by default
<grkblood13> how do i add mode resolutions?
<WIGGMPk> arktvrvs: you are missing the point of my statement.. I have brasero installed of course.. but set my blank dvd's to open folder instead of brasero.. so when I drag + drop an image to the blank folder.. and select write to disc.. it should, like usual, ask me to write it from the image or not.. but instead it uses brasero
<shamus> hmw: that fixed the problem, thank you very much
<WAR-JC> anyone here running latest world of warcraft? Trying to run it with wine but get big error message
<Linuz2009> usr13: is Linux immune to ALL malicious software?
<hmw> shamus: great & yw!
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: there's only so much room in the default cd image, perhaps you could install it
<chazco> Hi... I want to control a netbook (1024x600) from a desktop (1440x900) using the full desktop resolution? SSH is setup already. Any ideas?
<pcfreak30> any help on my splash screen
<Lothen> When I go to click on the CD-RW drive I get a cannot mount location. Can't mount file? How do I fix this? I know nothing about mounting
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: I would say im not complaining, but thats exactly what I am doing... 15-20mins to write a disc image to a DVD compared to 40+ mins is just plain retarded
<hmw> shamus: you might find this interesting: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: so the question is why doesn't brasero work well for you
<pcfreak30> use k3b
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: it works.. but not effectivly
<shamus> hmw: thanks, will read
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: yes I understand the problem, I'm wondering why you have the problem
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: I never had a problem with brasero
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: I should have to troubleshoot software problems... when nothing to begin with was broke... I have Brasero and have had it since Gutsy, but to force me to use it upsets me
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: then backup the image to something instead you do
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: shouldn't*
<Lothen> When I go to click on the CD-RW drive I get a cannot mount location. Can't mount file? How do I fix this? I know nothing about mounting
<shamus> hmw: is there any way to scan for bad sectors of a drive in ubuntu? it's a new drive and I just want to make sure it's perfect before copying 700gb of data to it
<glitsj16> hmw: pulseaudio stuttering usually can be solved by changing some values in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf --> look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 appendix B (default-fragments & default-fragment-size-msecs)
<grkblood13> how do i add mode screen resolutions?
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: I use it to compile data DVD/CD with multi things on them.. but I mean seriously.. why make it the defacto standard
<hmw> beatman_ the command, i have in a shell script to start skype with webcam is: #/bin/bash <newline> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ... i just dont know, where i got that v4l1compat.so, still looking
<grkblood13> my KVM screwed my screen up
<hmw> glitsj16: cool, thanks
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: as I said, my guess is there's only so much room on the default install, they try to only include one of everything... if you have a brasero bug you should report it
<jtaji> !info nautilus-cd-burner | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: nautilus-cd-burner (source: nautilus-cd-burner): CD Burning front-end for Nautilus. In component main, is optional. Version 2.25.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 110 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: there you go, it's optional now, install it
<WIGGMPk> *sighs*
<francis> !info mac-osx
<ubottu> Package mac-osx does not exist in jaunty
<francis> hence the fail :P
<francis> *runs*
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: I appreciate it man. I couldnt think of the name
<hmw> beatman_ ah, it is already installed. Create a text file, enter #!/bin/bash (new line) LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<francis> there's always apt-cache search
<Lothen> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<hmw> beatman_ then set the file perms for that file: sudo chmod 0755 start_skype.sh
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: enjoy ;)
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: LMFAO, installing nautilus-cd-burner removed brasero... which is not what I want
<hmw> beatman_ by clicking this, skype will be loaded in a way, that it will work with the webcam again. might work for other IMs, too.
<jtaji> WIGGMPk: yikes
<Lothen> When I go to click on the CD-RW drive I get a cannot mount location. Can't mount file? How do I fix this? I know nothing about mounting
<lordmetroid> Where do I configure the mounting options for the automounter of unkown devices?
<elexodus> krphop: How do I fix "rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/media/Spidora/sda4" failed: Input/output error (5)"
<fryguy> Lothen: what is it that you want to fix?
<whiter> so since my card was blacklisted i pretty much wont have desktop effects?
<fryguy> whiter: you can try finding a different driver, but yes in all likelihood you won't have desktop effects
<hmw> shamus: i dont know for sure, but i think fsck can do it. man fsck
<whiter> tragic
<Lothen> I am using wine to install ArcView. I am trying to browse the installation CD and I get a can't mount file error when I try to browse/get in it
<Apaxis> whiter: what card?
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: this really upsets me
<elexodus> What does this m,ean: "rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/media/Spidora/sda4" failed: Input/output error (5)"???
<fryguy> hmw: fsck is filesystem check, not hard drive check
<whiter> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<hmw> fryguy: i thought, it had some "active" option, how would you do a surface check?
<WIGGMPk> jtaji: such is life though.. Thanks for you help, I really do appreciate it.. Im gonna go sulk and eventually get over it
<draginx> Does the file backup manager back up your firefox profile settings as well?
<fryguy> hmw: use the manufacturer's tools
<fryguy> Lothen: do you have a second cd drive?
<Lothen> no
<Apaxis> whiter: i think i have the same one, it just doesnt hagve the nuts to do it
<hmw> fryguy: not funny. a hard drive comes without a setup cd usually *g* there is a native linux tool for that.
<Lothen> I cannot believe I can do something as simple as look on my cd
<krphop> elexodus: sounds like you may have some corrupt data>?
<Lothen> bah that went all wrong lol
<fryguy> hmw: there probably is, and it is recommended to use the manufacturer's tools for the job
<whiter> Apaxis: oh well i can live without them
<fryguy> hmw: the manufacturer's provide their own tools for a reason
<glitsj16> wither: Apaxis: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html has some things you can try
<jtaji> draginx: does it back up your entire home directory? if yes then yes
<whiter> i couldn't even get windows to install on this laptop
<Apaxis> whiter: same, next laptop i buy ill be shopping for hardware compatibility
<germ> Hey everybody. I'm running Ubuntu 9.4 stable and when I try to boot I keep getting a ' Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0). I cannot boot at all since I have no other Kernels (and im doing this from a Fedora Box)
<hmw> fryguy: i was right, fsck (or e2fsck)
<Lothen> This is frustrating! I cannot browse my CD for the setup file!
<hmw> fryguy shamus: http://mypage.uniserve.ca/~thelinuxguy/doc/hdtest.html
<PROject-Emerald> Ok, I just installed a clean Ubuntu 8.04 but it says I have to upgrade to 8.10 then 9.04... any way I can just go right to 9.04 from 8.04?
<draginx> jtaji, is the firefox profile included int he /home/<user>/ directory?
<whiter> Apaxis: what kind of laptop do you have?
<The_Devil> MSG: Switching to Robot Mode
<jtaji> draginx: yes it's in /home/user/.mozilla
<draginx> ahh ok thanks :)
<jtaji> draginx: all of your personal settings should be in hidden dot files/folders in your home
<PROject-Emerald> ﻿Ok, I just installed a clean Ubuntu 8.04 but it says I have to upgrade to 8.10 then 9.04... any way I can just go right to 9.04 from 8.04?
<Apaxis> whiter: acer 5720z
<shamus> hmw: thanks
<Dr_Willis> PROject-Emerald:  not that i know of.. You may be much better off doing a clean install.
<hmw> fryguy: i would happily use manufacturers tools, but i am too lazy to hunt for the downloads
<charly_> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E2210  @ 2.20GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 2.0GB, 34.1% free] disk[Total: 219.5GB, 70.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx1: USB-Audio - USB2.0 Web Camera]
<glitsj16> PROject-Emerald: besides a clean install that's the recommended way to upgrade
<PROject-Emerald> =\ Don't have the 9.04 disk... only 8.04
<germ> Hey everybody. I'm running Ubuntu 9.4 stable and when I try to boot I keep getting a ' Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0). I cannot boot at all since I have no other Kernels (and im doing this from a Fedora Box)   (anyone)
<Apaxis> whiter: and yep just checked lspci and same exact description yours gives
<The_Devil> Some usernames may be masked like R1245678 if the referral has selected not to show his/her username.
<The_Devil> By default, rented referrals have their usernames HIDDEN.
<elexodus> krphop: I tried manually to creat the directory with "mkdir", and I got the same error... I tried to remount the disk, and it still doesn't work. The partitian is blank and formatted to ext3...
<whiter> Apaxis: bleh, i got the computer free i can't expect too much
<PROject-Emerald> glitsj16: should I install the security updates THEN the distro version upgrade  or just do the distro upgrade?
<jtaji> PROject-Emerald: you can upgrade just fine, but it would be quicker easier to just install 9.04 if you just installed 8.04
<The_Devil> This is a physical card that you'll receive in your mailbox and its the ultimate barrier to protect your account as well as your hard earned money.
<glitsj16> PROject-Emerald: always do all possible upgrades yes before dist-upgrade
<jtaji> PROject-Emerald: apply any updates before doing the distro upgrade
<fryguy> hmw: too lazy to google for "seagate tools download" (for example) instead of "bad block test linux" (example)?  Strnage
<The_Devil> After you've received your card, activate it and choose your protection level.
<The_Devil> Everytime the card is required, you'll be asked for 3 random positions in the card's matrix printed at the back. Failure to enter the codes after a few attempts will temporarily block your account and you'll be warned by email.
<Apaxis> is this guy just spamming crap?
<whiter> i think so
<hmw> fryguy: well... i dont like to use google at all very much. Do you know, if there are tools for linux? or are they DOS disks/windows progs?
<PROject-Emerald> Ok. I'm just gonna DL 9.04 and mount to a disk.
<jumbers> Has anybody here worked with awstats? I'm having some weird permission errors
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks
<yowshi> ahnyone know of any webcam recording software other then cheese?
<hmw> yowshi: give VLC a try
<enissay_> Video on VLC freezes every 30 to 40 sec essentially in fuul screen mode... how can i fix it please?
<krphop> elexodus: do you have permissions? maybe you'll have to sudo the command
<fryguy> hmw: all of the tools I use are boot from CD tools, since the manufacturer makes the asusmption that it's the only drive you have
<yowshi> hmw: how do i get vlc to record from my webcam?
<m4rk> yowshi: have you tried vlc?
<fryguy> m4rk: ;lol
<ActionParsnip> enissay_: do other players freeze?
<Apaxis> lol
<yowshi> m4rk: no i dont know how to make it do that
<hmw> yowshi: dont know by heart. Read the documentation, or just read the menus. shouldnt be too hard to do with VLC.
<charly_> algien sabe el sever de ubuntu es
<charly_> ??
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kovacsleeve> If you have Vista on on partition and Ubuntu on another, can you save files from the Ubuntu to the Vista partition when you are in Ubuntu?
<pcfreak30> yes
<fryguy> kovacsleeve: sure
<maike>                                                                        Does anyone has a Samsung NC10 Netbook here ???
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | kovacsleeve
<ubottu> kovacsleeve: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<termleech> does anyone know is the remix team has an irc channel? i've tried looking thought /list but didn't see anything
<ziroday> kovacsleeve: yep, but vista cannot read your ubuntu partition
<pcfreak30> ubuntu supports most if not all filesystems
<ziroday> !anyone | maike
<ubottu> maike: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<charly_> quien me dice como entrar en el server de ubuntu es o kubuntu es no los encuentro
<ziroday> termleech: #ubuntu-mobile?
<ziroday> charly_: /join #ubuntu-es
<maike> Does anyone has a Samsung NC10 Netbook here ??? Please pm me
<elexodus> krphop: check this pastebin out: http://pastebin.ca/1410609
<termleech> ziroday: i guess that will work
<fryguy> maike: why not just ask the question that you really want to ask?
<enissay_> ActionParsnip, others dosnt work at all cos im using compiz
<minh> anyone knows how can i get rid of the GNOME desktop environment and install Xfce instead?
<charly_> thenk
<ActionParsnip> enissay_: if you disable compiz does everythig work ok?
<krphop> elexodus: whats the FS on /media/Spidora?
<fryguy> minh: install xubuntu-desktop
<termleech> maike: i don't have a samsung but I've got an HP mini
<zizka> can i ask questions in German?
<kronopio> hi:  I am brand new to ubuntu
<jumbers> Has anybody here worked with awstats? I'm having some weird permission errors trying to set it up
<kronopio> and I wish to use pandora
<fryguy> jumbers: wrong channel
<kronopio> but I must use plug ins
<yowshi> m4rk: hmw my webcam isnt listed anywhere in the capture device menu
<jumbers> fryguy: It's an Ubuntu package
<draginx> Does jaunty work well with broadcom wireless chipsets? Or would I have to go through the horrors of nspluginwrapper again? :S
<fryguy> jumbers: nonetheless, this isn't the appropriate place to ask
<minh> fryguy: i already installed xubuntu-desktop
<kronopio> but in order to install plugins I need an administrative password
<kronopio> but I don
<fryguy> minh: and ?
<kronopio> t have that
<enissay_> ActionParsnip, yup
<kronopio> can anyone help me?
<minh> fryguy: i need to remove the GNOME desktop environment
<jumbers> fryguy: Plenty of people ask questions about other Ubuntu software
<fryguy> kronopio: obtain the administrative password
<ActionParsnip> enissay_: then ask in #compiz  compiz breaks a tonne of stuff and is totally not worth it
<fryguy> minh: remove ubuntu-desktop and install xubuntu-desktop
<kronopio> how do I obtain it?
<linoxman> Hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64bits with ext4 in my laptop acer 4520, and this no shutdown correct. When i click in shutdown, this freeze in a black screen with prompt. If i type any key, 2 or 3 times the system shutdown correctaly. Any idea ?
<hmw> draginx: wicd is a nice replacement for NetworkManager, and seems to work with more wifi controllers. In my case, it was _the_ life saver.
<fryguy> kronopio: ask the person who installed the system
<yowshi> m4rk: hmw apparenmtly onmly good with directshow which means windows only i guess or somethingf
<kronopio> he told me what it is but ut doesen't work
<WIGGMPk> how can I install (from the repository) nautilus-cd-burner and brasero at the same time
<hmw> yowshi: i am not an webcam expert :( what cam is it?
<CaneToad> Has anyone had trouble in Jaunty with nautilus windows not refreshing properly?  Eg as in the animated vnc2swf recording at http://www.aaa.net.au/campbell/recording.html
<fryguy> kronopio: have you tried your own password?
<minh> minh: can i just type: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop into the terminal?
<kronopio> yes
<draginx> hmw, so you're saying that ubuntu has placed a much better system for wifi chipsets? :)
<minh> fryguy*
<fryguy> draginx: wicd has been around for a while
<hmw> draginx: wicd has somehow.
<termleech> can anyone recommend a good gmail notifier that integrates with gnome?
<kronopio> i'll try one more
<yowshi> hmw: basic cheap webcam from philips
<fryguy> minh: yes
<ActionParsnip> minh: thats only a metapackage and will remove nothing bt that package, not the contents
<elexodus> krphop: /dev/sdb /media/Spidora ext3 defaults	0 0
<jumbers> fryguy: The #awstats channel has 3 people in it and nobody has answered since nearly 24 hours ago
<draginx> oh, ok thanks :)
<enissay_> ActionParsnip, i'll ask them... thanks :)
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<krphop> elexodus: and whats the source filesystem?
<EdgEy> termleech, i use "checkgmail" on xubuntu
<hmw> yowshi: problem is, that cheese often works, it seems to have its own drivers. Is the cam listed when you type "lsusb"?
<EdgEy> should be good on gnome
<fryguy> jumbers: that doesn't make this channel anymore appropriate to ask
<draginx> fryguy, thats true but has ubuntu been using it for a while..? Cause I have 8.04 and my wifi chipset well wasnt compatible at all :P
<elexodus> krphop: vfat
<fryguy> minh: you'll want to check this out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<eseven73> gotta love those channels with 3 people, 2 of those are bots or clones heh.
<krphop> elexodus: thats why
<yowshi> hmw: yes Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04fc:0561 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Flexcam 100
<fryguy> draginx: wicd has provided an ubuntu repository since it's inception
<elexodus> krphop: VFAT TO EXT3. i HAVE A SMNALLER PARTITIAN THAT IT WORKED ON...
<minh> fryguy: oh thanks
<elexodus> krphop: sorry, caps
<kronopio> i still don't have it
<jumbers> fryguy: It's still an Ubuntu question.
<yowshi> hmw: i have found that what often works in linux often doesnt work for me
<fryguy> jumbers: no it's not, it's an awstats question
<draginx> fryguy, then why are people saying jaunty has much ebtter support for broadcom chipsets?
<kronopio> do I need to reinatall myself?
<hmw> yowshi: i know, what you mean
<krphop> elexodus: its because the source and destination dont store data the same, specifically the owner/group
<fryguy> draginx: no idea
<kronopio> install*
<krphop> elexodus: its not really a big deal, just the file permissions will be different between source and dest, and may have to be adjusted after everything is copied
<ziroday> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hmw> yowshi: did you try the LD_PRELOAD thing, or was that another user?
<joker_> hy every body, i need some help, i need some proxy or a solution to free connect.thank you
<fryguy> joker_: to connect to what
<yowshi> hmw: i have no idea what that is
<joker_> to every think like you tube
<hmw> yowshi: Create a text file, enter the text: #!/bin/bash (((new line))) LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<bangolio> how can i find drivers for my ati card on jaunty?
<hmw> yowshi: then sudo chmod 0755 <nameoffile>
<kronopio> fryguy
<yowshi> hmw why do i want to use skype?
<kronopio> hey hmw
<ActionParsnip> yowshi: skype is evil
<blan> hi guys - is there a bug with "Connect to a server..." on gnome with ftp-login with an empty password (9.04) ?
<kronopio> hmw: thanks for help earlier
<hmw> yowshi: i did it with skype, but it could work with others. the problem is sometimes, that the programs are not compatible with v4l2, so they need that compatibility thing
<linoxman> Hi, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 64bits with ext4 in my laptop acer 4520, and this no shutdown correct. When i click in shutdown, this freeze in a black screen with prompt. If i type any key, 2 or 3 times the system shutdown correctaly. Any idea ?
<yowshi> ActionParsnip: no it isnt i just dont see how skype will record a video for me i can then upload to a website
<ActionParsnip> blan: i strongly suggest against blank passwords
<fryguy> linoxman: install 8.10 instead
<ActionParsnip> yowshi: its proprietary and closed source which makes it near impossible to troubleshoot and improve via the community
<hmw> kronopio: youre welcome
<linoxman> fryguy, hi, why ?
<pcfreak30> could anyone help me with ubuntu splash screen on vizio 32" lcd
<fryguy> linoxman: because it will work
<blan> ActionParsnip, yes but its no reason to forbid such logins? oO
<linoxman> fryguy, the 8.10 dont hibernate, only 8.04
<fryguy> linoxman: so then install 8.04
<linoxman> fryguy, but this is a confirmed bug in 9.04 ?
<fryguy> linoxman: no idea, i don't stare at the ubuntu buglist all day
<fryguy> linoxman: launchpad is publicly available, you can go and check yourself if you want
<yowshi> hmw: yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ ./webcamscript
<yowshi> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<linoxman> fryguy, ok
<eseven73> speaking of launchpad, why is that site so slow all the time?
<fryguy> eseven73: because a billion people hit it every second
<hobophobe> Trying to install unr on my eee 1000, but the integ. check says "errors found in 2 files"... yet it works as a live OS and the md5sum on the .img is correct.  I've tried dd'ing the img to the usb drive twice.  What should I do next?
<blan> can nobody help me with this bug?
<yowshi> ActionParsnip: you know of any webcam recording programmes other then cheese?
<hmw> yowshi: what program did you try to start with that preload?
<ActionParsnip> blan: if the client doesnt support blank paswords (intelligently) then it won't fly
<_CommandeR_> how do restart xorg.conf?
<yvan300> hey i want to know if i will be able to use compiz in jaunty using the free drivers without installing it first
<yowshi> hmw: skype i used your script
<joker_> i need some solution to replace the proxy like hot spot what can i do
<fryguy> _CommandeR_: hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<liz> hey guys i have an intel sound card / wireless card in this laptop.. is there any way to get them to work with ubuntu 9.x
<_CommandeR_> fryguy,  and then ?
<kronopio> i am using the terminal for the first time
<fryguy> _CommandeR_: and then it restarts
<kronopio> how can I get it to tell me my password
<_CommandeR_> fryguy,  But how do you get a new xorg.conf file
<fryguy> kronopio: you can't
<kronopio> ok
<_CommandeR_> fryguy,  like a reset of all settings
<fryguy> _CommandeR_: xorg.conf is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kronopio> i have to reinstall
<fryguy> _CommandeR_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blan> ActionParsnip, thats the first client with this "feature"
<kronopio> can I do that from te net directly?
<jtaji> liz: try installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty (then reboot)
<KnoppixNoob> ActionParsnip: ...huh?
<mar> j #barcelona
<eseven73> fryguy, ok cause it cant be my connection, I got 25 mb/s download cable internet, and I know it's not my java/flash/browser, Id just think Ubuntu would have better/more servers to handle the launchpad stress
<fryguy> kronopio: you need to boot to something (livecd most likely) to reinstall
<KnoppixNoob> ActionParsnip: thats what I try to do... I use just an imagefile, mounted via a loop-device.
<mar> holaaaa
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<mar> no hay nadieee
<fryguy> tdizzy: make sure you have enabled the digital output in the mixer (IEC 758, forget the number)
<kronopio> can I create a livecd?
<yvan300> jtaji : is there a method u can use to check if u can use compiz in jaunty using the free drivers
<eseven73> !es | mar
<ubottu> mar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fryguy> kronopio: www.ubuntu.com, download and burn one
<vatts> hi, why isn't goubuntu in newest release? :P
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<kronopio> hell yea
<vlitzer> i need some help configuring xorg server, my fresh installed ubuntu jaunty dont detect my correct xserver resolution.. anyone can help me?
<jtaji> yvan300: for intel? what chipset?
<fryguy> vlitzer: add the resolution line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobophobe> Let me ask it this way: how can I verify the usb drive contains exactly what it should after the dd?
<yvan300> jtaji: ati raedon 200
<vlitzer> fryguy: done that and still dont work
<fryguy> vlitzer: what driver are you using
<jtaji> yvan300: oh, no idea
<hmw> yowshi: your webcam might not be supported, i would look it up, but i got to leave. Try to find a compatibility list; something in combination with v4l. also google for the line, lsusb gives you. Maybe gspca might be a working alternative. Good luck!
<vlitzer> fryguy: vesa default, its an old computer
<fryguy> vlitzer: vesa maxes out at 640x480
<vlitzer> fryguy: mmmm and how i change the default driver?
<fryguy> vlitzer: change the driver line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glitsj16> yowshi: have you seen/tried any of the things mentioned at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#WebCams yet ?
<fryguy> vlitzer: if ubuntu didn't detect it, then it probably doesn' thave a driver available for the card you are using, so you are likely out of luck
<vlitzer> fryguy: :(
<tdizzy> fryguy, how do I enable digital output?
<fryguy> vlitzer: you can try the vga driver, which might let you get a higher resolution
<joker_> i need help, how can open you tube without hot spot
<fryguy> tdizzy: IEC 758 in the mixer, it's a checkbox (usually)
<vlitzer> fryguy: ill try that
<yowshi> glitsj16: no wasnt aware of it will cherck now
<fryguy> joker_: hot spot doesn't have anything to do with youtube
<maf2_> hej wam
<Halabeaster54> heyy everybody im a total noob when it comes to linux and this is a dumb question but how do i change the resolution of my monitor
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Halabeaster54> in on xubuntu 9.04 x64
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: or use xrandr
<neuromancer> Hi
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: or look in system administration menu in gnome and change it there
<glitsj16> yowshi: if you're on Intrepid, change the Jaunty bit in that url, should be very similar guidelines anyway
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: for xubuntu help go to #xubuntu
<Halabeaster54> thx fryguy but what is gnome
<Dr_Willis> theres a display setting tool in the menus also...
<joker_> in our country all is looked
<hmw> Halabeaster54: editing xorg.conf can be tricky with certain drivers. You might get lucky with System / Preferences / Display.
<yowshi> glitsj16:  2a. I must did a: 'sudo apt-get -f install' for dependencies problem with the core. what the heck does this mean
<Halabeaster54> im a windows 7 gy
<Halabeaster54> guy*
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: gnome is what ubuntu uses as it's default desktop and windowing environment
<joker_> so i need a solution
<neuromancer> I have a problem to conect to a wlan at 9.04 Is that a comon problem?
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: xubuntu uses xfce as it's default
<Halabeaster54> ok and where is it
<fryguy> neuromancer: no
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: where is what?
<Halabeaster54> where is the icon for gnome
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: there isn't one, you are using xubuntu, which doesn't use gnome
<vlitzer> fryguy: it says that vga driver doesnt exists so login failed
<bobstro> joker_:  tor perhaps?
<fryguy> vlitzer: probably out of luck then
<joker_> what is tor
<joker_> ?????????
<fryguy> joker_: tor stands for the onion router, and it's an anonymizing proxy service
<Halabeaster54> ok
<neuromancer> Wat could be the problem that 9.04 can't conect to a wlan?
<Halabeaster54> so then how do i change it
<hmw> joker_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)
<fryguy> joker_: it causes your connection to get routed through several voluntary tor nodes before going to it's final destination on the internet
<joker_> how can i use this tor
<gharz> guys, i'm using evolution... i've noticed that if my mails has jpeg attachments, sometimes it automatically shows the pic without pressing the right arrow button... how do i set this to open all jpeg files automatically? any idea?
<Halabeaster54> like comin from windows dos this is a huge shocker to me im lost
<ComradeHaz> liz: ah, you already did :)
<fryguy> joker_: documentation is available at www.torproject.org
<tdizzy> fryguy, where's the check box for IEC 758??
<joker_> thank you
<deany> xubuntu uses gnome libs tho still doesnt it?
<pcfreak30> why wont the boot logo come up on my lcd
<fryguy> tdizzy: no idea
<neuromancer> any help would be nice
<eseven73> I don't trust tor
<bobstro> hmw:  that seems to be about rocks
<fryguy> deany: there's some gtk stuff installed for various packages, yes
<bobstro> eseven73:  it's not perfect
<ComradeHaz> liz: ask again, be more specific :)
<deany> which is probably why I see little dfiference in memory footprint using xubuntu
<hmw> bobstro: you probably meant someone else?
<yowshi> glitsj16: grrrr dependencies error i dont know how to fix trying to install easycam
<Halabeaster54> i use an i7 and i wanna get the max performance outa my processor so i installed xubuntu
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: that's pretty poor reasoning
<Halabeaster54> yea i no
<Halabeaster54> i also just wanted to try it out
<AAA_awright> Anyone know what this DCC thing is about?
<vano> Hi all... I have Intrepid Ibex 8.10 installed as a server. I am trying to update, but no matter what I do I keep on getting a corrupted update list file, apt-get and aptitude say: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) ... I have tried swithing mirrors but same story... any ideas?
<glitsj16> yowshi: have you tried the command you received with that (sudo apt-get install -f) yet ?
<fryguy> AAA_awright: dcc is a mechanism for doing direct connections to other clients on an irc network
<bobstro> hmw:  ah, the link went to the article about rocks. he needs to cut & paste entire url, including parens
<lastman> direct client communication
<Halabeaster54> and how is xubuntu better then widnows 7 and mac os x
<yowshi> glitsj16: where was i supposed to have recieved this command?
<AAA_awright> I know that much, why is it able to disconnect clients?
<jmalinens> I have ubuntu 8.04 server ed. and I have very small disk space (2.60GB used, 70MB free). Can You tell me which files I can delete from default installation? Thank You :)
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: it's not
<eseven73> Halabeaster54, it's free
<Halabeaster54> then why do people use it
<Halabeaster54> gotcha
<eseven73> :)
<glitsj16> yowshi: i thought you got that when you tried to install easycam, my bad
<fryguy> Halabeaster54: because some people prefer it to alternatives
<kronopio> fryguy: thanks
<bobstro> Halabeaster54:  you have to define 'better', but it may be a better fit for some things
<balajikandan> hi
<Halabeaster54> like what?
<bobstro> Halabeaster54:  well, cost is a good one :)
<Halabeaster54> yea i c that
<eseven73> Halabeaster54, most of linux software is open source so people can pick it apart and customize it to their needs, you cant really do that with Windows and Apple stuff
<yowshi> glitsj16: besides that command doesnt actually do anything
<G2009> does the ubuntu server edition come with kvm support?
<jmalinens> WHere all cached deb packages are stored? Thank You!
<fryguy> I use *nix systems (freebsd) mostly because of coreutils, and an effective and fast shell
<yowshi> glitsj16: other then removing easycam
<kronopio> does anyone have experience with the program songbird
<glitsj16> yowshi: are you following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam as a guide to install easycam ?
<bobstro> G2009:  most KVM are transparent to machine
<fryguy> jmalinens: /var/cache
<balajikandan> can any one help me to know more about command line usage in ubuntu . iam a amateur linux user
<LjL> jmalinens: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jmalinens> thanks!
<LjL> !cli > balajikandan    (balajikandan, see the private message from ubottu)
<Halabeaster54> i no that thats the beauty of it but like how do i use it and customize it like im stugglin with changing the screen res and installing flash player
<bobstro> Halabeaster54:  "better" arguments are pointless. better to just think in terms of alternatives.
<fryguy> balajikandan: what specifically do you want to know
<yowshi> glitsj16: yes
<neuromancer> #ubuntuforums
<tdizzy> fryguy, where you saying that it should be listed an addition Track setting in the Preferences for my sound device? one that should control the optical audio?
<G2009> bobstro:  I am talking about kernel virtualization Machine
<G2009> not the switch
<tdizzy> fryguy, i don't see one
<bobstro> G2009:  haha, sorry
<jmalinens> Can I delete all backages in apt cache?
<glitsj16> yowshi: what step isn't working ?
<fryguy> tdizzy: run alsamixer and look there
<jmalinens> packages
<yowshi> glitsj16: the step where i install the gtk file
<bobstro> G2009:  been fighting with kvms at work lately, too much on the brain. :)
<chetnick> Anybody knows rapidshare downloader for Ubuntu that suppurts premium username and pass?
<twobitsp1ite> what's the codename for 9.04? I want to put it in my sources.list
<Halabeaster54> its
<twobitsp1ite> I'm on 8.10 right now...
<krphop> lenny
<Halabeaster54> like japperty jackerline or sumthin
<twobitsp1ite> krphop: that's debian
<krphop> hah, oh yeah
<twobitsp1ite> :P
<jmalinens> jaunty
<twobitsp1ite> ahh, thanks
<glitsj16> yowshi: and you added the mentioned repo and did the sudo apt-get update step before that correct ?
<waltzingalong> jaunty
<Halabeaster54> Jaunty Jackalope
<bobstro> G2009:  this indicates yes - http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs/whatsnew
<yowshi> glitsj16: what mentioned repo?
<ziroday> Hi, I'm getting no sound and I'm not sure what my soundcard is. Using jaunty amd64
<balajikandan> since iam amateur user ... just wanted to know the basic usage and basic command needs to be know to use linux
<fryguy> ziroday: use lspci -vvv to find your soundcard
<twobitsp1ite> ziroday: lspci should help you figure out your sound
<ienorand> jmalinens: apt-get --help
<jmalinens> OK, I will read it :)
<ziroday> fryguy: twobitsp1ite what should I be looking for?
<fryguy> ziroday: "sound"
<fryguy> ziroday: or just pastebin the whole thing and we can help you find it
<jmalinens> apt get clean/autoclean, thanks :)
<twobitsp1ite> something like this: "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)"
 * fryguy runs update on his freebsd server
<yowshi> glitsj16: great the mal/nonfunctioning deb commands not only didnt dxco anything to help they broke my updater
<glitsj16> yowshi: http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu is mentioned at the very first step to add easycam2 on 32 bit ubuntu
<vlitzer> fryguy: thanks man, for your hel
<yowshi> glitsj16: well seeing as i am on a 64BIT system i jumped down to the 64 bit part
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a good app where I can track my time spent on tasks on a daily basis?
<glitsj16> yowshi: that's why i asked earlier, we seem to have communication failure :)
<twobitsp1ite> cdavis: I bet if you googled for time management apps you would find something
<tdizzy> fryguy, you mentioned an option called something like IEC 758. where in ALSA mixer is that?
<linduxed> ls
<yvan300> anyone know the channel for the beginners team
<ndh> hi everyone, i'm having problems with the listing of the available machines on my network using samba. i can access the machine if i specify the address as "smb://[local ip of the pc], but 'findsmb' command doesn't list a thing. any idea?
<linduxed> wrong window...
<fryguy> tdizzy: it's iec958
<twobitsp1ite> rm linduxed
<yowshi> glitsj16: indeed i didnt see you ask what kind of syesdtem i am on
<twobitsp1ite> :P
<fryguy> should be one of the last entries
<yowshi> glitsj16: if i didnt want this so bad i would give up
<tdizzy> fryguy, entries in what?
<fryguy> ndh: workgroup probably doesn't match up
<poptatr> i'm having trouble finding out how to upgrade my 8.04 ubuntu server install to the 9.04 release
<fryguy> tdizzy: alsamixer
<yowshi> glitsj16: so what am i supposed to do on a 64bit system?
<poptatr> can anyone help/
<bobstro> cdavis:  gnotime perhaps? don't use it, but have looked at it.
<Dr_Willis> ndh:  egads.. ive never noticed the 'findsmb' command befor. :) it works here.
<yvan300> fryguy: do u know the channel for the beginners team
<fryguy> yvan300: no
<tdizzy> fryguy, is it under card, chip, ??
<fryguy> tdizzy:
<fryguy> no
<glitsj16> yowshi: no problem, let's try to correct the situation .. follow the instructions one by one for 64 bit
<fryguy> tdizzy: press the right arrow key
<ndh> fryguy: they do. i cannot even see the other machines entering the "Windows Network" folder
<yowshi> glitsj16: thats what i did the first time. the core seemed to install fine but the next step didnt. the gnome install
<glitsj16> yowshi: you said something about a broken updaterµ
<tdizzy> fryguy, it's supposed to be one of those? it doesn't have the one you mentioned listed
<ndh> i get "failed to retrieve share list from server" error when trying to access the windows network
<fryguy> tdizzy: then you'll have to google for alsa configuration settings to enable it for your sound card, because ubuntu guessed and got it wrong
<cdavis> twobitsp1ite: I have tried that and cannot seem to find anything that even appears close filling my needs
<yowshi> glitsj16: i fixed it had to run a sudo apt-get -f to remove thr broken package of eqsycam
<glitsj16> yowshi: i take it you downloaded the deb mentioned with wget yet ?
<tdizzy> fryguy, does it make any difference that my card usually lists twice on windows, and one of them says Optical?
<glitsj16> yowshi: okay, hope it works this time
<yowshi> glitsj16: i dfid
<fryguy> tdizzy: nope
<tdizzy> fryguy, how can I identify the exact name of my card?
<poptatr> When I do the "do-release-upgrade", I get "No new release found" - but it says i'm still using 8.04.1
<fryguy> tdizzy: lspci -vvv
<yowshi> glitsj16: it downloads well enough
<jv_> hi,,having problem cleaning up broken installation of OO
<Mokona_modoki> does anybody know if it's possible to let ubuntu use more than 30gb of the HDD with wubi?
<jv_> dpkg switches don't work
<fryguy> poptatr: you need to set a flag to upgrade from LTS to non-LTS, not sure where it is outside of the update-manager gui
<glitsj16> yowshi: just wait to let it download completely before doing the next step
<G2009> "Current VMware products do not virtualize the VT-x or AMD-V extensions." :(
<jv_> using apt allways hangs on inserting extenxions.py
<poptatr> thx fryguy, i'll google that :D
<yowshi> glitsj16: well thats a given. the second file downloads in a breeze
<jv_> how do i clean manually the apt- cache without messing everything up?
<fryguy> jv_: apt-get clean apt-get autoclean
<G2009> damnit
<poptatr> fryguy: FYI, it looks like its do-release-upgrade -d
<G2009> :(
<G2009> I want vt-x support for the guest os
<jv_> fryguy..i think idid all that but will do once again
<fryguy> G2009: use xen or virtualbox then
<yowshi> glitsj16: it says i am missing Package python2.4-glade2 is not installed.  Package python2.4-gtk2 is not installed.
<jv_> last thing I tried was recovery meny to fix dpkg and it loops on "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed"
<lazerman> hello! i cannot find /etc/x11/xorg.conf file. It opens blank. Where can it be? I also checked /home, still the same. I need to edit it in order to have nvidia driver work normally without black screen on bootup
<fryguy> lazerman: it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf, not /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<glitsj16> yowshi: so sudo apt-get install both
<lazerman> OH!!!!!!!!!!!
<joaoakwa> tem alguem ai?
<lazerman> fryguy i see
<jv_> tem
<G2009> fryguy: does Virtualbox also virtualize vt-x?
<yowshi> glitsj16: tried that and
<jv_> br channel
<fryguy> G2009: it does
<G2009> cause I want to run KVM inside the guest OS
<joaoakwa> nunca usei isso....
<imachine> hey
<yowshi> glitsj16:  E: Package python2.4-glade2 has no installation candidate
<imachine> question, has anyone been having problems with touchpads in X?
<jv_> ubuntu.br
<imachine> since 9.04
<imachine> I have a broken touchpad implementation, I use the Elantech touchpad.
<imachine> it doesn't scroll anymore.
<yowshi> glitsj16: whats worse synaptic says i have that package instaklled
<jv_> joaoakwa, english?
<glitsj16> yowshi: are you on jaunty ? i'll check packages.ubuntu.com for other options, hang on please
<joaoakwa> a few
<amigamia> hi i cannot understand what happened to my audio. it has not been producing any sound now for a bit.  i am looking at the sound prefs and they are all set for autodect.  any ideas?
<yowshi> glitsj16: yes on jaunty
<G2009> fryguy: do you know if the Intel E8400 has vt-x support?
<fryguy> G2009: it does
<glitsj16> yowshi: the package might be installed, but another version number, dpkg is very picky on these dependencies
<jv_> yep, not a go with clearing apt cache
<glitsj16> yowshi: wht version of that do you have right now ?
<jv_> apt-get clean works
<yowshi> glitsj16: 2.14.1-ubuntu1
<jv_> apt-get autoclean does not work
<yowshi> glitsj16: which my synaptic says is the latest version
<jv_> it goes back to the installation of the openoffice python module
<joaoakwa> meu amsn sempre da pau. para de funcionar sem motivo. alguem sabe o que pode ter acontecido?
 * Fillado yawns
<jv_> and it does nothing from there
<yowshi> glitsj16: 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 sorry forgot that 1
<amigamia> why have i lost audio? it has been weeks now...any thoughts?
<jv_> joaoakwa, ja experimentou pidgin? mine works allways
<joaoakwa> sim
<glitsj16> yowshi: could be the easycam relies on an earlier version from intrepid, this seems very complex hmmm
<joaoakwa> to usando ele agora
<maike> I'm experiencing slow wifi connection with last ath5k driver, is there any command to see where the problem comes from ? (please pm me)
<jv_> ai esta ;) eu nunca use o amsn because o pidgin tem muitos protocolos
<vatts> hmm
<vatts> i am at 8.04 LTS; can any1 tell me why apt stucks up at gnome-applets-data?
<joaoakwa> mas queria saber porque o outro software deu problema...
<vatts> not downloading but at installing
<trancefat> Hello.... I m trying to install the PDT feature for Eclipse and some of the install destinations are /home/trancefat/.eclipse , i m not sure if it s ok to put some files in the home folder
<terreurbv> does anyone know how to set the multiple screen I got two screen and ''separate x screens'' only problem is i can't move anything from on screen to the other
<Hiro2> can someone help me access pandora www.pandora.com from ubuntu?
<joaoakwa> jv_! é de onde?
<fryguy> trancefat: it should be fine
<trancefat> fryguy: wud eclipse no of this location
<maike> I'm experiencing slow wifi connection with last ath5k driver, is there any command to see where the problem comes from ?
<jv_> portugal
<whiter> how can i bring desktop icons back
<vatts> anyone please?
<fryguy> trancefat: yes
<whiter> like the trash
<joaoakwa> ah... eu sou brasileiro
<trancefat> fryguy: ok thanks
<jv_> vatts, ?
<fryguy> whiter: run nautilus
<LjL> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vatts> jv_: <vatts> i am at 8.04 LTS; can any1 tell me why apt stucks up at gnome-applets-data? <vatts> not downloading but at installing
<whiter> fryguy: nautilus is running
<fryguy> whiter: run it again
<jv_> vatts, have you tried aptitude?
<amigamia> can anyone help me with this audio issue?
<whiter> i did... the only thing on the desktop is my phones icon for photos
<vatts> jv_: i just installed it and used software updater (apt-get, i think?)
<glitsj16> yowshi: i think you might be better off downloading the source http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/source/easycam2-gtk.orig.tar.gz and build that manually
<tgunr> I've been looking all over /etc, where do network interfaces get set to teh final configuration?
<vatts> wtf happens if i kill it, jv_ ?
<mphill> what the apt-get command for pure gnome
<jv_> vatts, newbie?
<mphill> s/what/whats
<ds123> I did an installation on a USB device which contained a folder called pics - the installation overridden the contents of the directory which contained valuable pictures - I'm desparate
<vatts> jv_: i am on arch for about an year (forgot on ubuntu alittle), but i had similar problems, and i hard-rebooted comp, dpkg --reconfigure -a (i think syntax is right? :|) and then re-updated my sys as many it has left?
<fryguy> ds123: call a professional data recovery service
<glitsj16> yowshi: doing a websearch to see if something is available for jaunty in a PPA somewhere, i'll report back on that
<yowshi> glitsj16: this dont look liokoe any source file i know how to install
<anon> hi guys
<ds123> fryguy - is there any software I can use now ?
<alek66> hi everybody im trying to installl ubuntu i get a srst errorno (-16) any help?
<anon> u mean what?
<jv_> vatts, I am having a similar problem myself...in my case apt-get got stuck on installing openoffice and I can't find a way to remove the cache
<poptatr> Does it go from 8.04 to 8.11, then to 9.04?
<jv_> might delete the folder ;)
<vatts> oh, jv_, it just pass'd through :D
<fryguy> ds123: any attempts at recovering the data yourself will only make it less likely that the proessionals will be able to help you
<vatts> xD
<glitsj16> yowshi: it's one of those "uncompress, configure, make, make install" routines, but give us a few minutes, there might be easier options, doing some searching okay
<yowshi> glitsj16: no it isnt one of those configure make && make installers
<jv_> vatts, try the recovery option on the boot  menu for dpkg if it gives you errors
<jv_> for me didn't work ;)
<glitsj16> yowshi: i see, i'll download and check back
<Vinn0> m
<vatts> jv_: no errors
<vatts> :D
<jv_> so it's only the program itself the  problem?
<alek66> what does srst errorno (-16) on installation stands for?
<adsf341> Hi I'm having trouble with Nvidia drivers... whenever I enable them, my screen ends up blank after the login process, and the monitor says out of range.
<alek66> I need help.... installation is always been easy
<lastman> poptatr, I tried that but it failed. Then I installed 9.04 from CD
<fryguy> adsf341: so check /var/log/Xorg.log to see if there is anything noteworthy, and then set the resolution manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jv_> quitting soon..reinstalling since now the menu is slow like a snail..probably everything is getting rotten ...shlickz! i am lucky I love computers ;)
<poptatr> lastman: what happened? i dont think i can stop it now... :\
<jv_> the good thing is that I have my trusty eeepc running jaunty eee ;)
<jv_> ah..removing apt-cache to see what happens
<bobbob1016> Nvidia FX570m or 8400gs?
<G2009> f*ck this, I'mm gonna oc my cpu to 4 ghz
<G2009> :(
<G2009> it is very slow
<sebsebseb> !language |  G2009
<ubottu> G2009: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Besogon> Where is now linux/config.h?
<lastman> I had heavy problems with the xorg server, couldnt load gdm anymore even not with the backup of my xorg.conf. Doesnt mean, you will have the same problems, but it shows to me that upgrading is a risky process :-)
<sabel4th> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, and now the system won't boot. I tried all the old kernels, and their recovery modes, and all of them crash during boot except 2.6.24, which will get to a login, but my NVIDIA 96 drivers crash it then. Any ideas?
<Fillado> lol "Come on kids, gather around the Ubuntu IRC Channel"...
<PROject-Emerald> LOL
<glitsj16> yowshi: looks like you can manually install these, you'll need sudo cp from within your decompressed folder
<sabel4th> And to top it all off, my CD Drive won't eject, so I can't reinstall, and the computers a desktop with only wireless connectivity where it is.
<lastman> sabel4th, you have to install 9.04 from CD
<lastman> :-)
<yowshi> glitsj16: i will have to do what?
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with getting the speakers connected to my optical audio port working?
<sabel4th> Well, crud. Now I need to figure out how to unjam the CD drive.
<lastman> Its better than fixing problems
<glitsj16> yowshi: did you uncompress that downloaded tar.gz file ?
<yowshi> glitsj16: of course
<jv_> sabel4th, unjam?
<tdizzy> how might I get my digital audio to work?
<jv_> if it does not open use that small paper clip on the small hole in the lid
<sabel4th> jv_: It won't eject. What I get for buying a cheap DVD drive from Walmart when my previous one stopped opening at all. I tried the paperclip method, it makes a noise, access lights flash, and nothing happens. Same with the power off.
<glitsj16> yowshi: manually copy over those files to /usr/share/applications and /usr/share/EastCam2
<glitsj16> yowshi: to do that, you will need sudo
<yowshi> glitsj16: ok but which ones go where?
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with getting my optical audio device working?
<Ziw> if you wanna open a dvd driev just use a cheese cutter
<aknm> hai guys
<aknm> anyone got a minute
<sabel4th> Ziw: Huh?
<jv_> hum..return it if you can...the paper clip thing releases the mechanical method..if it does not open it has the hardware broken or malfunction
<Ziw> sabel4th: yea u know one of those things u slice cheese with, stick it into the drive and u can get the cd out .. i dont recommend it but ive done it a few times :P
<G2009> is 50C too high for the cpu idling?
<Fillado> G2009: depends on the CPU
<sabel4th> There isn't even a CD in the drive.
<fungos>  I have a nvidia vga with 2 dvi out. The main one is to my monitor. The other, is connected to a TV using a dvi-hdmi cable. The problem is that in 8.10 I had 2 desktops (with the same user logged in at the same time) and now with 9.04 it is 1 desktop that goes from my monitor 19" to my TV 52"...
<G2009> Fillado: it is an E8400
<fungos> I already disabled xinerama, and tried some different configs usign nvidia-settings and by hand.. TwinView on/off too. The same xorg.conf from before doesnt work now.
<Ziw> ah my bad :)
<glitsj16> yowshi: copy what's under the uncompressed folder /usr/share/EasyCam2 to that system location, similar for the files under /usr/share/EasyCam2/gtk
<Fillado> G2009: should be fine, in a laptop i take it?
<G2009> Fillado: desktop
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.  Just upgraded Ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 - but the GDM login window is set to 640x480 resolution, and my resolution on the desktop is 1280x1024.  Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the login window independently?
<sabel4th> No offense to anyone, but do Ubuntu upgrades ever work?
<liz> hey guy to get ndiswrapper to work on my lptp do i need to download the appropriate windows drivers?
<Enasni> Hello everyone, I am using GNASH SWF player and it is not able to play complex swf files, like the one on Pandora.com
<jackstraw> ok, this is something new that has started happining. I have limewire on my computer. recently, when I open lime wire the startup screen appears at the very bottom right hand side of the screen, how do I fix it?
<Enasni> does anyone know a better alternative
<G2009> sabel4th: yes, it worked every time here
<lastman> It may work or not, it s a matter of luck
<Fillado> G2009: well, it should still be fine. I've got a Core Duo in a laptop and that idles at 60c
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<Lighttitan> I am using this laptop for 2 kids. Is there a way to remove the passwords from their profiles so they can log into their profile without having to type a password?
<glitsj16> Enasni: get flashplugin-nonfree
<Enasni> Lighttitan: I would suggest setting a login timeout option.
<aknm> anyone got any experience with SLi?
<G2009> Fillado: I can get it cooler bu increasing the fan speed. right now it the cpu fan is @ 500rpm :+
<glitsj16> Enasni: and make sure you remove gnash related packages, or they will conflict
<Lighttitan> Enasni; how would I got about that?
<G2009> yes, 500RPM not 5000
<jackstraw> ok, this is something new that has started happining. I have limewire on my computer. recently, when I open lime wire the startup screen appears at the very bottom right hand side of the screen, how do I fix it?
<Enasni> glitsj16: thank you
<Smokalotapotamus> How do I increase volume at command line? Alsamixer does not do it. I need to increase volume, it is stupidly quiet
<Fillado> G2009: haha, well that'll explain it :p
<Enasni> Lighttitan: Go to System>Preferences>Security
<Enasni> Lighttitan: Then click Enable Timed Login
<yowshi> glitsj16: yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~/Desktop/stuff/easycam2-gtk/usr/share/EasyCam2/gtk$ sudo cp video-preview.png /usr/share/EasyCam2/gtk
<yowshi>  like so?
<jackstraw> come on man I am tired of being ignored
<Lighttitan> Enasni; I am on xubuntu, so I don't see the security option
<sd32> after the move to 9.04 my firefox save window takes 30 seconds to come up, any ideas hoyw to fix this?
<squarefoot_> Sorry... I got disconnected. Had to restart.  My question was: How do I start/stop NetworkManager
<Smokalotapotamus> Jackstraw: if you're being ignored it's because nobody knows the answer, not that we don't like you
<glitsj16> yowshi: correct, just copy over all files like that from the desktop location yes
<jackstraw> well fuck you tooo
<chocolatt> whenever i insert a (incorrectly formatted?) audio cd, my system freezes up ... help?
<Enasni> Lighttitan: I use Ubuntu... sorry I don't know then. I'm sure there must be some sort of equivalent. I would suggest researching the "timed login option" with keyword Xubuntu
<squarefoot_> A more complex question was: Can I get Pidgin to take instructions from wvdial instead of NetworkManager?
<jackstraw> kiss my jolly ass
<Smokalotapotamus> jackstraw: is that the only application with that behavior?
<Fillado> how charming
<Smokalotapotamus> nm, if you're going to be a jackass,
<Smokalotapotamus> what a poof
<glitsj16> yowshi: it's only a few files, after that you should be able to follow the guidelines again
<Lighttitan> Enasni; thanks
<yowshi> glitsj16: what about the applications folder?
<wirelessvictim> hello there, can anyone please help me with a pci wireless issue?  I'm trying to install a RTL 8185 wireless PCI card to my ubuntu 8.10 but each time i connect the card to the pci port ubuntu doesn't boot ok... it freezes before logien
<Smokalotapotamus> How do I increase volume at command line? Alsamixer does not do it. I need to increase volume, it is very quiet. I feel like I have tried everything.
<glitsj16> yowshi: same thing
<glitsj16> yowshi: that will give you a menu item
<yowshi> glitsj16: copied to what folder though? *sighs* never mind this is all to convoluted and i am not risking further damage to my system for the sake of a webcam
<squarefoot_> Hmmm... can someone here help me with NetworkManager start/stop please? That is all I require for now
<glitsj16> yowshi: granted, this is not regular routine i realize
<baker> try to install ubuntu 9.04 everything will be work
<iquit> hi all, in aptitude how can i reinstall a package with the configuration files being removed and reinstalled too?
<glitsj16> yowshi: copy the one file under your desktop easycam2-gtk/usr/share/applications folder to /usr/share/applications and that should cover things
<marens> hey aknm o/
<Fillado> iquit: not sure if you can do that
<Fillado> iquit: what's the package?
<aknm> hai marens
<iquit> Fillado: its nautilus-sendto
<yowshi> glitsj16: nnow run the python command given in the easy cam guide?
<iquit> Fillado: i tried "L" but there are dependencies so aptitude wont let me
<glitsj16> yowshi: worst case scenario is that it doesn't find you a webcam driver, in that case, just remove what you copied over and you are back to square one if things fail ... yes try running that python cmd
<morpheubr> hi all
<wirelessvictim> hello there, can anyone please help me with a pci wireless issue?  I'm trying to install a RTL 8185 wireless PCI card to my ubuntu 8.10 but each time i connect the card to the pci port ubuntu doesn't boot ok... it freezes before login
<morpheubr> who here can help?
<chocolatt> whenever i insert a (incorrectly formatted?) audio cd, my system freezes up ... help?
<yowshi> glitsj16:grrr i get a not a directory error
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.  Just upgraded Ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 - but the GDM login window is set to 640x480 resolution, and my resolution on the desktop is 1280x1024.  Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the login window independently?
<Fillado> iquit: lol damn, i was hoping you were going to say something that would save a config file to your home directory
<yowshi> glitsj16: i dont think drivers are the problem anyway
<glitsj16> yowshi: might be easier to open a GUI file manager (gksu nautilus) for a moment and double-check everything is in the right place, mirroring what you uncompressed to desktop
<yowshi> glitsj16: because gstreamer-properties sees it
<glitsj16> yowshi: well, that might be, this is jus a way to make sure and rule that out i guess
<daverag> I want my resolution to be 1280x1024 but Display settings and Nvidia Settings only give me 1024x768, 1152x864, 1360x768  ... How can I get 1280x1024 which seems to me like a standard resolution?
<Hermpie> hello
<Hermpie> Can anyone help me?
<krphop> dont ask to ask, just ask
<gigasoft> is there any anti-virus  for linux?
<yowshi> glitsj16: oh boy there are more files then just what i copied over into the easycasm2 directory
<krphop> gigasoft: clamav, and many others
<gigasoft> do i need it anuway?
<Hermpie> How well does MONO work?
<Fillado> gigasoft: ClamXV, Avast etc.
<yowshi> glitsj16: in ht /ysr/share/EasyCam2
<thrillERboy> hi I can't open songbird
<NHREYS> gigasoft try AVAST
<Fillado> gigasoft: simply answer...no :)
<Fillado> thrillERboy: shoot!
<thrillERboy> If I try to open songbird from terminal I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/163122/
<gigasoft> thanks !
<Hermpie> How well does Mono Work?
<thrillERboy> shoot what?
<glitsj16> yowshi: those are probably in there due to what you installed in step 2, the core files
<lazerman> with what command i can copy one folder from /home.. to /user..??? 'cp' doesn't copy for some reason...TIA
<Hermpie> I want to go from windows to Linux --> ubuntu but I want to know sure MONO works
<Hermpie> and?
<Hermpie> does it
<yowshi> glitsj16: yep but the gtk folder isnt there
<lstarnes> Hermpie: mono is only used for .NET executables.  it usually works pretty well
<yowshi> i will use my pcmanfm which i always run as sudo to copy them manually
<Fillado> thrillERboy: oh, it's a saying like "go ahead"
<glitsj16> yowshi: good idea yes
<lazerman> simply how to use winamp skin in Audacious?
<Hermpie> Yes I code with the .net framework, I want to switch to mono for all platforms
<Fillado> thrillERboy: I take it all you've done is extract songbird into your home directory?
<brunner> I just rsync'd /var/lib/mysql from one box to another, but now I can't start mysql.  How do I find my debian-sys-maint password?
<Hermpie> Is Mono Stable?
<lstarnes> Hermpie: yes
<burntresistor> i just started messing around with compiz and i cant figure out how to make the windows transparent , i have the cube transparent
<hhp2k> Hey everyone.  Just upgraded Ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04 - but the GDM login window is set to 640x480 resolution, and my resolution on the desktop is 1280x1024.  Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the login window independently?
<thrillERboy> I installed songbird from a .deb file...
<FFForever> how do i disable ipv6?
<Hermpie> How stable?
<lstarnes> Hermpie: very
<Hermpie> OK!
<thrillERboy> I was working fine and suddenly it stopped working
<Hermpie> Does it contain SVN?
<lstarnes> Hermpie: go ahead and test it yourself
<lstarnes> Hermpie: I think svn needs to be installed separately
<Hermpie> Okay
<baker> try to install 9.04 clean install
<Hermpie> but does the MONO IDE or somesort has a special SVN thing installed on it because VS 2008 with VisualSVN is nice :)
<Hermpie> But It fails to.
<daverag> I want my resolution to be 1280x1024 but Display settings and Nvidia Settings only give me 1024x768, 1152x864, 1360x768  ... How can I get 1280x1024 which seems to me like a standard resolution?
<glitsj16> brunner: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-112505.html
<thrillERboy> what is the boot time in 9.04? 8.10 seems little slow for me
<iquit> Fillado: no, i just wondered whether it is possible to remove the configfiles of a package which must be installed because it is a dependency of another package. i do know that the removement of conf-files is possible with the "_" command...
<yowshi> glitsj16: ok it says it finished it but i saw asome error code pop up *shrugs* either way best i can do given the circumstances i think and cheese still doesnt work
<thrillERboy> me have to upgrade with cd tomorrow
<iquit> Fillado: i know its some kind of a weird concern ;-)
<noxious74> thrillerBoy: I get roughly 20 second boots on more than one machine.
<Fillado> thrillERboy: try downloading it direct from http://www.getsongbird.com/ . Just place it in your home directory, right click > extract here . Then go into the songbird directory and click on Songbird :)
<FFForever> How can i disable ipv6???
<Hermpie> What is the best tutorial to install linux ubuntu from a fresh format for a first timer to advanced?
<lastman> thrillERboy, 20 seconds for 9.04
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<Fillado> thrillERboy: boot time is on par with Mac OS X!
<yowshi> glitsj16: if it is of any consequence while cheese doesnt work gst-launch-0.10 v4l2src ! xvimagesink this command does
<yowshi> if i could just record that output
<noxious74> i read Koala may bring even faster boot times?
<Fillado> iquit: then you know more about it than me :D
<glitsj16> yowshi: too bad indeed, out of ideas here
<thrillERboy> I'm loving ubuntu... But this photoshop is preventing me from making complete switch :x
<daverag> thrillerboy: I thought that too until I installed Virtualbox :)
<yowshi> anyone know how to get a webcam working so i can record video?
<noxious74> you can run photoshop under ubuntu, not sure which versions run well though
<daverag> there's no going back now
<brunner> meh, I just copied the password from /etc/mysql/debian.cnf on my old box to my new box, and it worked.
<daverag> I run CS4 in a virtual XP
<krphop> tdizzy: make sure all your volumes are turned up all the way, spdif(optical) and headphones are two different volume outputs
<JohnDoe1> Virtual Box running XP
<thrillERboy> daverag, won't there be a performance drop down?
<hippohenk> Hermpie: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<brunner> I'm not sure if that will screw something up down the road or not, but it works for now, heheh
<iquit> Fillado: hehe ok, anyway, thank you =)
<daverag> Nothing is less performing than CS4 on Vista
<daverag> There's no way it can be slower on a Virtual XP with nothing else on it
<tdizzy> krphop, it shows like 5 different devices in the volume manager
<Hermpie> 9.04 is new? since when I have 8.10
<krphop> tdizzy: yeah, so turn them all up
<tdizzy> krphop, they're all up
<Fillado> i used GIMP for the first time in ages today - first time i've actually been able to figure it out
<Hermpie> What is most stable? 9.04 or 8.10
<Fillado> Hermpie: 9.04 is perfectly stable
<tdizzy> rphop, and nothing has a name that says it's digital or optical
<Insomnia1ity> Hi! Hardy is only showing me it can update to 8.10, is this expected?
<Fillado> Hermpie: and faster
<Insomnia1ity> why can't I see 9.04?
<tdizzy> krphop, that last message was meant for you...ooops
<krphop> tdizzy: hmm, not really sure, havent used optical stuff on linux
<Fillado> Insomniality: you can only upgrade to the next version
<Insomnia1ity> *sigh*
<Insomnia1ity> ta
<daverag> So can anyone give me any idea on how to force 1280x1024 resolution? I feel so cramped
<tdizzy> krphop, ok
<tdizzy> Does anyone else know how I might get my optical audio working
<tdizzy> ?
<thrillERboy> hey guys is there anyway to install IE on ubuntu
<daverag> thrillerboy: Virtualbox with Windows XP on it buddy! :)
<noxious74> thrillerBoy: use IEs4Linux
<baker> there's firefox is the best than IE
<_CommandeR_> http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/amd40/Pages/AMD40thAnniversary.aspx
<Fillado> baker: perhaps he's a web developer :)
<daverag> I just miss Chrome
<mattgirv> Loading up Windows XP just to use IE is surely counterproductive, regardless of the fact its running inside a VM :p
<Insomnia1ity> How big a download am I looking at for upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<mib_y1478fuh> I can't get ipod-convienience to work, can someone help me?
<elexodus> Anyone know how to fix "mke2fs: invalid blocks count - /dev/hdb3"
<daverag> mattgirv: well having to hack your code to work for IE is nonsensical to begin with but it's a necessity soemtimes
<Hermpie> amazing
<Fillado> Insomnia1ity: 700MB to 8.10, then 700MB to 9.04
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have dream! hehe, no but a question anyway... I would like to set up a remote desktop installation of jaunty that I can access over the Internet. It must be possible to at least run stuff as compiz at decent speed. Does it exist any remote control protocol that support this? And works between two ubuntu installations?
<Hermpie> In these days I will go for ubuntu
<Insomnia1ity> Fillado: cool, thanks
<Hermpie> :)
<baker> maybe 30 to 45 min (Dsl)
<Hermpie> Thanks for help
<mattgirv> daverag, Yeah I just mean IE runs in Wine fine, setting up Virtualbox just for IE is a bit extreme
<kronopio> hmw: hi
<sebsebseb> Blinkiz: Compiz via  remote connecting is slow
<thrillERboy> also, I've used vmware workstation, but I found the problem with working with OS inside OS, is that I can't actively share files between them.... Is tht the same with virtual box?
<mib_y1478fuh> Can someone please help me with ipod-convienience??
<sebsebseb> Blinkiz: maybe you can do it better wtih Freenx than VNC
<sebsebseb> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sebsebseb> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Hermpie> Ow yeah, why is UBUNTU better than windows.
<Hermpie> ?
<Fillado> Herpie: it's different
<kovacsleeve> Hermpie: Its free.
<lastman> Its not better
<Blinkiz> sebsebseb, nx is the closest I have got and its not enough
<kronopio> i am trying to obtain my adminstrative password by any means necessary
<francis> it is better
<Hermpie> That is what I mean
<kronopio> and just created a live cd
<Fillado> Herpie: "better" is a personal term
<mattgirv> Hermpie, Why not?
<erensto> hola..
<wirelessvictim> guys, please help, i cannot find any solution in the forums... Each time i try to connect my pci wireless rtl8185 card to the pci port, ubuntu 8.10 freezes before login... therefore i cannot do anything with ndiswrappper or whatever
<sebsebseb> lastman: for most computer users it would be better :)  they are just to ignroant to know about Ubuntu in the first place
<kronopio> anybody help?
<daverag> it's so easy to create virutal machines, for a web developper they will become ubiquitous
<sebsebseb> lastman: ignorant above
<Hermpie> HMM
<erensto> ayuda a configurar samba
<thrillERboy> Hermpie, It won't get fu**ed up virus and malware
<Hermpie> !Define Better
<mib_y1478fuh> please someone help me with ipod convienience?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Define Better
<Carstairs1> help someone is trying to hack my pc
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: that's off topic here asking why Ubuntu is better,  you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erensto> alguien por alli puede ayudar
<noxious74> ubuntu is better than windows because it works better for me, personally, as a PHP developer :-)
<kronopio> what is Grub
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hermpie> Alright
<LjL> !es | erensto
<ubottu> erensto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mib_y1478fuh> sniff sniff no one will help me.......
<erensto> ok ljl
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: what do you want to do with ipod?
<daverag> I love to just SSH through my web server with Dolphin
<erensto> gracias
<kronopio> dissculpe me ernesto pero no puedo ayudar
<fbn> is it possible to give a volume a name in Ubuntu?
<Fillado> Hermpie: why i think it's better... i stick in a disc - everything hardwarewise works instantly
<daverag> but seriously can anyone help me force my resoltuion to 1280x1024?
<mattgirv> alter your xorg conf?
<Fillado> Hermpie: i can't physically install XP on this machine
<mattgirv> so it only has 1280x1024 as a resolution option
<LjL> fbn: e2label if it's ext formatted
<johnomac> hey, what is known about Jaunty running on new MacBooks?
<kronopio> ernesto: creo hay lugares en espanol
<noxious74> daverag: edit your xorg.conf and make 1280x1024 the only mode ?
<Hermpie> Okay
<Hermpie> Thanks
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: you didn't have to pm that
<Carstairs1> anyone know about how to stop someone hacking my pc?
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: as far as I know you are basically buggered with an Ipod touch
<daverag> noxious74: you'd think that work but it just ignored that and gave me all the other useless modes
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: ,because there isn't a program for Linux that will suppourt them, because of Apple
<mattgirv> Carstairs1, If they are already hacking it, turning it off usually helps
<wirelessvictim> guys, please help, i cannot find any solution in the forums... Each time i try to connect my pci wireless rtl8185 card to the pci port, ubuntu 8.10 freezes before login... therefore i cannot do anything with ndiswrappper or whatever
<wirelessvictim> (04:14:51 PM) erensto: hola..
<thrillERboy> Carstairs1, turn off your pc
<noxious74> daverag: bummer, worked for me, not sure then, sorry!
<Carstairs1> i have firestarter installed and running
<kronopio> how do I obtain administrative password or reinstall
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: a standard Ipod you can sync it and whatever with Banshee
<crazyl1nk> Does anyone know of Text reading programs for ubuntu 8.04?
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: but Ipod touch don't think so
<sebsebseb> kronopio: you  forgot your password?
 * johnomac what's known about JJ running on the new macbook?
<mattgirv> Carstairs1, What makes you think someone is hacking you anyway?
<sebsebseb> !password |  kronopio
<ubottu> kronopio: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mib_y1478fuh> sebsebseb: Are you sure because many people said they got it to work in linux?
<Carstairs1> firestarter tells me and my pc keeps crashing when i does
<cavaradossi> hi, o try to find a good website monitor program, to see uptimes etc any suggestions?
<Carstairs1> turns off
<kronopio> thanjs ubottu ill check it out
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: ok well then there probably is a way, but I don't have one, so I can't help much
<cavaradossi> hi, o try to find a good website monitor program, to see uptimes etc any suggestions?
<Carstairs1> coming from 64.12.104.178
<sebsebseb> mib_y1478fuh: it's  more of a general Linux type question I think this one,  which means you can also ask in #linux
<fbn> LjL thanks
<crazyl1nk> Im looking for a program that reads text for Ubuntu 8.04. Does anyone know of any free ones out there?
<mib_y1478fuh> sebsebseb: ok thanks
<cavaradossi> hi, o try to find a good website monitor program, to see uptimes etc any suggestions?
<mattgirv> Carstairs1, Does appear to be a private IP, AOL.
<Carstairs1> so is there anything i can do about it?
<mattgirv> Well id turn off the computer it is attacking for now... do you know what he is doing?
<Carstairs1> no idea
<mattgirv> or what Firestarter actually says in detail?
<johnomac> Is there someone that can help me about MacBook + Ubuntu?
<Insomnia1ity> Fillado: heh, actually, it calculated 900MB for me
<Carstairs1> icon turns red cant remember what it says
<mattgirv> Find out, otherwise helping is a bit hard :)
<Carstairs1> ok
<kronopio> see y'all later - hopefully with conttrol over the computer. bye for now
<Hermpie> Can anyone test a program for me? so I can see if it works with mono?(It's in C#.net)
<dn5a-b> folks
<dn5a-b> i have a serious problem
<dn5a-b> i just installed ubuntu
<Carstairs1> he has stopped now because he knows i am on to him i think
<Carstairs1> i suspect i know who it is
<noxious74> dn5a-b: is that the problem?
<presshere> how to uninstall apache2?
<_CommandeR_> Anyone know how to play music from the sites online player?
<_CommandeR_> http://everadio.gamingradio.net/
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  it seems to have a 'flash player' opton at that site.. but nothing seems on air right now
<_CommandeR_> its aired
<dn5a-b> noxious74: im not sure how to phrase myself, and was on priv meanwhile. Sorry
<Hermpie> Do you have Winrar in ubuntu?
<dn5a-b> i just installed ubuntu along winxp
<mattgirv> you have unrar
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  its updating.. dosent seem to be playing right now..
<Carstairs1> thanks for your help no doubt i will be back
<yowshi> ok i got mencoder but it is is absolutly shit
<dn5a-b> and the partitions were wrongly allocated
<mattgirv> and winrar command line
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  winrar.exe can worjk with wine. or use the native unrar commands
<Dr_Willis> !rar | Hermpie
<ubottu> Hermpie: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Alex_21> Hi, all,
<Hermpie> k
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Carstairs1,
<Hermpie> Thanks
<dn5a-b> automatic set up gave some 290GB to winxp and just enough for the setup files for ubuntu
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, if take the stream and use it in movieplayer or other player you will get the stream
<U-b-u-n-t-u> are you running pidgin?
<dn5a-b> and i dont have any space there
<Carstairs1> yes
<Alex_21> Can I alocate two SWAP partitions at setup?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  right now i cant even find a link to click on at that site to get a stream
<U-b-u-n-t-u> do you happen to be connected to AOL msg?
<Carstairs1> i dont
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<Carstairs1> msn and this
<dn5a-b> noxious74: thats the problem, if you were able to understand it in-between the lines
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<dn5a-b> noxious74: i need some practical help
<Dr_Willis> It would help if i didenhaave everthing adblocked :) and noscripted heh
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have an aol connection too but its because of pidgin
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, in Currently On Air:
<mattgirv> dn5a-b, basically you made your partition too small and you need to resize it?
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, in Currently On Air in stream url
<Alex_21> I need to put SWAP onto a Flash Drive
<Carstairs1> as soon as i tried to connect to ip the attacks stopped
<Alex_21> But my 128 MB Stick isn't going to hld much so I want to force my machine to use that first and then the Hard Drive
<lazermann> somebody knows how to enable the possibility to login as 'root' from logon screen. It doesn't let me for some reason.
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, What plugin should i use anyway
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: i didn't do it. i made partitions right but ubuntu install resized them
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  i told to load in VLC.. and it did. :)
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: let me get on priv, ill explain better, if you're willing to help
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  so its playing in vlc right now
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, Firefox asks me all the time that i need to install a text based player but cannot find it :/
<WildcatVKR> lazerman. Why would you want to do that?
<mattgirv> dn5a-b, you can use ntfstools to resize your NTFS partition so you can allocate your linux partition some more space
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, I know that they use windows media player 11
<muse> jaunty ROCKS!!!!!!!!!! the best OS ever...
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  i told the firefox dialog to use VLC at /usr/bin/vlc (install vlc first) and it played.. Or ya could try some other players like amarok, or bmpx. its a 'shoutcast' stream or so it seems.. so most players should be able to play it
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: is it preinstalled? I dont got any space on ubuntu partition
<Alex_21> HOw can I do this with my Partitions?
<Alex_21> Please
<_CommandeR_> muse, agree!
<mattgirv> if it isnt installed, it is on the ubuntu disc
<mattgirv> worst case scenario, you can reboot from the cdrom and do it from there.
<mattgirv>  :)
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, yeah im playing in movie player :)
<WildcatVKR> lazermann: You would only open up a security risk while you really don't need to.
<duelboot> running 8.04 having the following problem...CD-ROM and DVD won't mount a disc, with one exception...if it's blank CD, it will mount, but I can't burn anything to it...dmeg contains line stating I need to update the driver...how do I do this...oh, and it worked fine prior to Hardy!
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: ntfstools is the name of the app or general name for a set?
<yowshi> grrr vlc wont use the camera though grrr
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> !find ntfsutils
<mattgirv> ntfstools is the name of the app
<ubottu> Package/file ntfsutils does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Alex_21> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Alex_21> Help
<dn5a-b> ironically that's the one i have
<muse> if anyone is running 32bit jaunty on a 64bit machine my advice is get a brain..
<mattgirv> it does exist! heh
<_CommandeR_> muse, ?
<mattgirv> its NTFSPROGS
<mattgirv> :)
<mattgirv> symlinked to anyway
<_CommandeR_> muse, i think that any computer can run 64bit
<mattgirv> try that
<mattgirv> !find ntfsprogs
<ubottu> Found: ntfsprogs
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good Night
<muse> _CommandeR_: people where woried about compatibility issue on the 64bit OS's
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: if you have mozilla-mplayer installed firefox picks that up straight-away for eve radio, jus a tip
<muse> like the problems with flash
<mattgirv> dn5a-b, the 'command' you want is ntfsresize
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, btw how do you make that when double click on a music file that vlc opens it in the currectly opened player and dont just open with a new player ?
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16, how do install it ?
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16, synaptic or firefox addons ?
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  change the default app it opens with and give the proper command line arguments. (many have a --enque option)
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: i dont wish to use an app i never used in my life and know nothing about it. What about gparted?
<Hermpie> I have a .net .exe my friend on ubuntu has mono installed he says he can't open it... is he lying?
<mattgirv> but its contained within ntfstools (or it could well be ntfsprogs) , so basically if for some reason ntfsresize doesnt work, apt-get install one of those packages
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: via synaptic yes, or sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: i want to resize ntfs partition and give it to ubuntu
<mattgirv> yeah Gparted is just a frontend anyway
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: ok.
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: is it safe?
<mattgirv> so if you have that, that'll work in the same way (minus the commands)
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  .net stuff can be a real real real pain in the backside
<Hermpie> okay
<mattgirv> well as long as you dont cut power while you are resizing and you let the operation finish, yes
<Hermpie> I can convert it using mono
<mattgirv> make sure you have enough space on the drive to resize too.
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  i would suggest learning some other language. :)
<Hermpie> to make it platform acces
<Hermpie> all*
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, but were should i put the command ?
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: k
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: my faith is in you
<Dr_Willis> _CommandeR_:  right click on the file, properties.. its in there somewhere
<mattgirv> i am honoured :p
<muse> my dictionary must be partially corrupt because evolution and pidgin, and I am guessing others, are reporting many words as being incorrectly spelled?
<Hermpie> Dr_Willis, sorry but I am getting pretty good at it and I am just developing something good and bigs
<duelboot> Anyone? I'm running 8.04 - CD-ROM and DVD won't mount a disc unless it's blank CD, but I can't burn anything to it...dmeg contains line stating I need to update the driver...how do I do this?...oh, and it worked fine prior to Hardy!
<qopi> anyone know how I can get audio out to go to bluetooth device?
<duelboot> oh, it's a CD-RW...sorry
<staykov> hi i am trying to create a /www folder and point apache to it
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  lets just say that i had to do a TOTAL reinstall of windows the other day to 'correct' a .NET issue so it could run some .net apps....
<apot> anyone know how to mount smb shares under linux? and would be willing to share that info? the internet is confusing and i would prefer to not install a samba server
<Fillado> Insomnia1ity: sorry, i was thinking for a new install. It would be 700MB + updates + updates for your installed applications
<jwf> hi everyone. so i upgraded to Jaunty, and miro no longer starts. if i run it with --debug it prints out a bunch of what I think should just be warnings, things like 'gtcache.gettext: not initialized for string "Subscribe"', then just does nothing
<staykov> already made the folder, and changed apache2 config to go to it
<cavaradossi> how can i run WINE as root?
<staykov> i just cant edit any files in the www
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: mozilla-mplayer might conflict with other similar plugins though, like totem-mozilla ... decide on which one you want (personally i find that mplayer plugin from the mozilla-mplayer package runs without issues and supports just about all you need straight in the browser)
<_CommandeR_> Dr_Willis, k..
<Hermpie> Dr_Willis what's your point?
<staykov> did chmod but it says access denied
<cavaradossi> how can i run WINE as root?
<qopi> apot: places -> connect to server
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16, I dont have any other player installed
<Hermpie> Why would you?
<sebsebseb> cavaradossi:  no need to
<mattgirv> qopi, http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices
<Wargasm> cavaradossi, did you try "sudo wine"
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  .net cost me close to a week of work...
<sebsebseb> Wargasm: stop
<Hermpie> lol
<sebsebseb> Wargasm: no one needs to run it as root
<Hermpie> Why?
<muse> qopi: what bluetooth software are you using to do that?
<cavaradossi> ah....... sudo wine
<Hermpie> To run it on linux?
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  there was no way to 'FIX' the .NET installation on the Vista box.. couldent remove/couldent install over..
<sebsebseb> cavaradossi:  did you mean to install wine?
<sebsebseb> cavaradossi: you didn't mean to run wine as root after it's installed?
<cavaradossi> no to run wine as root
<Hermpie> Hmm
<Hermpie> just dual boot it then?
<cavaradossi> i wont run it, just for the record
<qopi> mattgirv: hmz, thanks, think I've just gotten rid of bluez and replaced it with blueman :-/
<cavaradossi> only sudo wine works as root?
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: no mplayer installed ? or gnome-mplayer or smplayer for a nicer frontend ? well, it's just an option, if you have eve radio playing, no need for other installs i guess
<sebsebseb> cavaradossi: if your going to get wine  add their repo for Ubuntu  http://www.winehq.org  and then you always have latest version
<mattgirv> qopi, Ah ok can't really help then. What problems are you having?
<muse> cavaradossi: if you have enough memory use virtualbox
<mattgirv> I have only set up with Bluez before
<qopi> muse: I've got blueman installed at the mo
<apot> thanks qopi, but i seem to run into authenication issues
<cavaradossi> for more security i guess muse?
<sebsebseb> cavaradossi: no
<muse> ya
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16, btw what player do you recommend ?
<sebsebseb> muse: heh heh at that guy
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16, tried amarok but it sux
<qopi> mattgirv: ok, well, I don't care what I use, I just want to send audio out to bluetooth device plugged into my hifi, for listening to last.fm etc
<sebsebseb> cavaradossi: Wine let's  you run  quite a lot of apps inside  Desktop GNU/Linux, but you can also run Windohs inside it
<muse> qopi: ok then does it have an icon in the tray?
<qopi> muse: yes, I'm connnected to the device
<mattgirv> What problems have you been having though? Getting your device discovered?
<cavaradossi> if you run wine from applications folder  you run it as always as user ?
<mattgirv> Ill let muse handle this ;)
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: i use mpd with gmpc for all things audio
<qopi> muse/ mattgirv : the device is connnected, just can't work out how to send audio to it
<cavaradossi> even if you have a terminal open with sudo su enable?
<qopi> apot: authentication issues?
<_CommandeR_> glitsj16, mpd gmpc ? do they have a site or a screenshot etc?
<muse> qopi: I was sure, although I don't have it installed atm, that you just right click it and yo will find a audio server button that you have to enable
<apot> qopi: after entering the location information for the share, an "Enter Password" box appears. despite entering the correct password, the Enter Password box just opens endlessly
<Hermpie> Dr_Willis, can you tell that if I wrote a program in MONO it can be ran on windows linux and every platform I can think of or most of them?
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: it's not quite like that
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/Gnome_Music_Player_Client
<Hermpie> Explain
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: or maybe it is, but like  for example Banshee is written in Mono, but can Windows run it, nope
<Hermpie> What language you can code in on Linux
<apot> i have smbclient, smbmount, and smbumount installed
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  in 'theory' it can be ran.. but in practice.. ive not seen that be the case without a lot of work/screaming/cussing.
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: Python is a good one for Linux
<apot> but i assume that is irrelevant
<qopi> muse: right click what, exactly?
<Hermpie> Python is web?
<sebsebseb> Hermpie: it can also be for web yeah
<muse> doesn't blueman have a tray icon?
<Dr_Willis> Hermpie:  Mono/.Net has a lot of 'hype' around it - that just has not delivered the promises yet.
<Hermpie> I c
<muse> the tray icon.. qopi
<mattgirv> Hermpie, Check out perl :)
<Hermpie> I thought so
<mattgirv> perl is lovely
<mattgirv> :D
<Hermpie> yes
<Tecna> I've been trying to figure this out for days...
<Hermpie> But Then I have to drown all my previous knownledge
<Hermpie> and did it for nothing
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: Python :)   Ruby maybe even,   C and C++    Perl on Linux?  what uses Perl in Linux
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: which Linux apps are done in Perl?  not many I expect
<mattgirv> sebsebseb, Thats naive
<Dr_Willis> RIght now the Game Lord OF the rings online can 'sort of play inwine' but the .Net written 'lancher' is the biggest problem.
<kronopio> thanks hmw and ubbottu
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: and Python is a great one  to start with
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen a lot of linux perl scripts/tools in the past. then python seemed to get more poplyar now a days
<Dr_Willis> befor Perl, it seemed TCL/TK was popular
<mattgirv> Perl has a constant userbase
<jwf> if you want to be a sysadmin, learn perl. if you want to be a programmer, learn python
<mattgirv> that wont change :p
<Tecna> I've been told that Ubuntu's alternate installer can encrypt my root filesystem, but I can't find that option.
<mattgirv> anyway, whats to stop you learning all of them :)
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<yowshi> anyone know how i can get ubuntu to record from my webcam without cheese?
<jwf> if you want to be a computer nerd, learn both
<Cpudan80> Whats the package to reenable Ctrl + alt + backspace in jaunty ?
<sebsebseb> Hermpie  Dr_Willis  mattgriv and me     This is the Ubuntu suppourt channel,  for  Ubuntu specific help,  that  in this situation does not include proggramming,  please join  #ubuntu-offtopic or  possibily   #proggramming for further dicussion  Thank you!
<mattgirv> or resourceful :D
<Cpudan80> !info ctrl-alt-backspace
<f190> hello. i tried installing ubuntu on a friend's computer, and the computer just attempted to boot from the cd, and shutdown. we removed the cd and it still does that. so we unplugged the cdrom drive and tried to boot and it worked.
<ubottu> Package ctrl-alt-backspace does not exist in jaunty
<kronopio> what is a network key ring?
<mattgirv> sebsebseb, sure
<Twigathy_> !info dontzap
<sebsebseb> well I am already in #ubuntu-offtopic :d
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jwf> anyone get Miro to work in Jaunty? did it require any special magics?
<Jaac> Is there a real fix for vmware tools for 9.04? The mouse is bugging like hell, and except the ungrab, all other modules don't work.
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  it works here
<Tecna> I've been told that Ubuntu's alternate installer can encrypt my root filesystem, but I can't find that option.
<jwf> Dr_Willis: just out of the box?
<Tecna> where is it?
<JohnDoe1> just use TrueCrypt for encryption
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: im on live cd
<p-f> What's a good alternative to mspaint for quick doodling/resizing/mashuping on linux? By good I mean not gimp.
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  i just apt-get installed'd it...and it works
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: and i have no friggin idea how to resize the partitions
<sebsebseb> !info gpaint
<ubottu> gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2 (jaunty), package size 106 kB, installed size 724 kB
<kronopio> i hate being so ignorant on here
<sebsebseb> !info kpaint
<ubottu> Package kpaint does not exist in jaunty
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: im in gparted
<Dr_Willis> !find mtpaint
<ubottu> Found: mtpaint
<muse> qopi: are you there? I found how I did my bluetooth headset looking through my archives...
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint
<ubottu> mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.21-1 (jaunty), package size 503 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<sebsebseb> kronopio: see above, also Tuxpaint check this out,   now that's one great fun  Paint app
<bobbob1016> JohnDoe1: He wants to encrypt the root directory, truecrypt is a bit trickier to do that with than the alt installer.
<sebsebseb> kronopio: make sure sound is on when you do that one
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: heeeelp
<mattgirv> dn5a-b, Should be pretty easy to figure out
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: it is not
<mattgirv> Ok
<qopi> muse: yes, I am here :) yes, blueman does have icon, but can't see anything about audio when I right click
<mattgirv> one sec, lemme load it up
<jwf> Dr_Willis: hmmm, it just dies silently, doesn't start. any idea how to start looking at what might be causing that? Running it with --debug isn't helpful
<muse> qopi: I am guessing you are trying to connect up a headset right? It is connected and paired?
<p-f> thanks Dr_Willis / sebsebseb
<Tecna> JohnDoe1: How am I supposed to mount an encrypted root partition created with truecrypt?
<stippi> Hi! Is there any way to make Nautilus automatically close a window of a volume that become unavailable instead of keeping the window open and pointing it to my home dir? That is really annoying.
<cllaudyu> hello is anybody having problems with ubuntu 9.04?
<qopi> muse I believe it is yes. and yes, it is a headset of sorts (that is what blueman says it is)
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  rin it from a terminal.. it runs fine here  version --> Miro 2.0.3 (r9307)
<mattgirv> dn5a-b, Right... click the partition in the list that says NTFS under file system
<bobbob1016> Tecna: Don't.  The alt installer does have it, just let me find it
<JohnDoe1> Theres a simple walk through
<kfizz> claudyu: Not really, what's your problem?
<JohnDoe1> on their website
<Tecna> bobbob1016: thank you
<muse> ok you need to make a new file called .asoundrc and put in your home
<dn5a-b> mattgirv: let me /q you. It's quite hard to read in between the lines like this
<jwf> Dr_Willis, i do run it from term. it just doesn't print anything, doesn't do anything, returns me to command prompt. if I run it with --debug, it starts it in GDB, which tells me that the "Program exited normally."
<mattgirv> dn5a-b, go for it
<JohnDoe1> www.truecrypt.org...i use it to encrypt my system drive and also create an encrypted file to store all my personal data
<f190> any suggestions on why my friend's computer hangs like that?
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  clean install here, and all i did was apt-get install miro, so not sure what to tell ya
<muse> then add these lines >>pcm.Headset \n{ \n type bluetooth \n }
<cllaudyu> kfizz i have a little problem
<jwf> i wonder if it's cause I upgraded from hardy
<kfizz> cllaudyu: What's your prob, maybe I can help
<bobbob1016> Tecna: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+alternate+encrypt&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 first page gave me http://news.softpedia.com/news/Encrypted-Ubuntu-8-04-85271.shtml which is for hardy, but should still work
<cllaudyu> kfizz i cannot see what programs crash... it says it crashed but when i open the log nothing happens...
<apot>  qopi: thanks
<Morph> hello all
<kfizz> cllaudyu: Is this with any program, or one in particular. And what log are you viewing?
<sonmez> hi i have a sound problem on my acer aspire 6935 laptop with ubuntu 9.04  when i use live cd i can get sound but after the install i cant. if i copy the alsa config files an replace after the install does it change anything :)
<apot> it works now, just annoyingly
<cllaudyu> kfizz well i can't view any log since it isn't trying to open...
<qopi> apot: cool, pleasure :)
<Morph> my 9.04 doesnt shutdown all the way.  It hangs with a blinking cursor
<jwf> Dr_Willis: could you do me a favour? run miro with --debug from the command line and let me know if it shows you a bunch of gtcache.gettext warnings
<kfizz> cllaudyu: So you can't even open the program?
<qopi> muse: do I inlucde the >> ?
<cllaudyu> kfizz yea...
<Winkie> I upgraded my laptop a few days ago, and now when logging in, the network manager utility lists my wireless as disabled, but I have no option to enable it. It's an Intel 5300 AGN in a Fujitsu Siemens T5010
<jwf> Dr_Willis: cause maybe they aren't warnings, but errors, and that's where to start looking
<muse> qopi: no
<muse> everything after that
<kronopio> i feel like I just discovered thhe internet for the 2nd time!
<Tecna> bobbob1016: thank you.  that's very helpful
<qopi> muse: ok, done
<kfizz> cllaudyu: So this is any program you try to run?
<pwnguin> I've downloaded and burnt ubuntu 9.04 to a CD. How do I tell upgrade-manager to upgrade from it?
<getxsick> hi, what's a difference between normal and remix versin (apart from remix application)
<cllaudyu> kfizz yea...
<odinsbane> Winkie: did you have to enable restricted drivers?
<bobbob1016> Tecna: Just google first, very helpful...  no offense, I used to do that (and still do) sometimes
<Winkie> odinsbane: I don't believe I did, wlan0 shows up in 'iwconfig'
<qopi> muse: as in I did sudo gedit ~/.asoundrc then added the line you gave in there
<odinsbane> Winkie: can you connect to a network using command line options?
<muse> qopi: in my notes it said that a restart my be required.. I am sure all you have to do is restart all the bluetooth proccesses thou, there where just to many and I am lazy :)
<kfizz> cllaudyu: Have you tried running programs from the terminal and seeing what happpens?
<odinsbane> Winkie: eg ifconfig wlan0 up; iwlist wlan0 scan ...
<Winkie> odinsbane: I have yet to try, as we're WPA2 I don't exactly know how, was hoping it was a known issue
<Winkie> odinsbane: i'll try the scan, one second
<muse> qopi: ya, and swap all the \n with linebreaks
<Tecna> bobbob1016: I just spent hours searching google.
<Winkie> odinsbane: i consistently get 'no scan results'
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  http://pastebin.com/f5d43615c
<qopi> muse: ah, I'd better do that line break thing :P
<Morph> anyone know how to fix the shutdown issue?
<lazermann> what command do you use to unzip the archive to the specified directory?
<bobbob1016> Tecna: "ubuntu encrypt alternate" but either way, glad I could help
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (jaunty), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<glitsj16> pwnguin: open system > software sources and add you're cd-rom (second tab "third-party software")
<odinsbane> Winkie: under system administration, hardware drivers there could be restricted drivers.
<Quino> Can any of you tell me how to get avi files play on  Ubuntu? I can see the still previews but when I tried to play through totem & vlc, the programs open then close without playing anything
<Winkie> odinsbane: there isn't, i checked
<kfizz> Quino: You probably need the codecs
<capiira> lazermann, unzip with -d option
<Quino> kfizz: what codecs do i get?
<jwf> Dr_Willis: and did it start up just fine, then say "program exited normally" when you close the program?
<muse>  qopi: http://pastebin.com/m5fc11f8 should look like this.. all in ~/.asoundrc
<esmeralda> hola
<kfizz> Quino: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/codecs.html
<Dr_Willis> Quino:  try playing them from the terminal, also try mplayer/gmplayer and instll the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and perhaps the w32codecs pack.
<esmeralda> caca
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  it ran find..  then i closed it
<esmeralda> hello
<pwnguin> glitsj16: it keeps telling me i need to download ~900MB =(
<esmeralda> my name is esmeralda
<jwf> Dr_Willis: cool man, thanks for your help. so it confirms my suspicions that the gettext messages are just warnings...but brings me no closer to figuring out what's going on...
<pwnguin> glitsj16: i just turned off the net repos, we'll see if that fixes it
<esmeralda> mierda
<Ziw> Is there any way to change sample rate on a usb mic.. I tried jackd but i dont think its a solution..
<muse> qopi: thats all I can say really.. I may have restarted and it worked, but after that it worked so my notes end there :P
<esmeralda> playos
<Dr_Willis> jwf:  try it as a new user?
<Winkie> odinsbane: i'm going to try an older kernel, brb
<jwf> Dr_Willis: that's a great idea.
<Morph> someone know what could be causing the error in the shutdown process/?
<mrblonde> Hey everybody i have a ig problem
<capiira> missing B?
<lazermann> capiira i did: unzip file.zip -d /path, but it said it couldn't create extraction directory
<Szadek> !air
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about air
<Morph> all i have is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Szadek> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<mattgirv> lazermann, You have write permission?
<mrblonde> i got the notice "Disabling IRQ #18" and my system won't shut down
<glitsj16> pwnguin: any luck ?
<mrblonde> how i am able to solve this problem
<qopi> muse: hmz, did that and restarted bluetooth but now device manager wont even open! :P
<muse> :(
<pwnguin> glitsj16: nope =(
<mattgirv> mrblonde: try unplugging everything usb
<lazermann> mattgirv this is the problem. I don't. Sudo doesn't work. And when i try to logon as root it doesn't let me(i mean upon restart)
<muse> qopi: well I just found something else in my archive that might help, the link I used when I did it! http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?s=4ecb6cf8284e84459f80bfe716f47992&t=694010
<glitsj16> pwnguin: odd indeed ... i'd try re-enabling net repo's and cd-rom and run a "sudo apt-get update" to reload sources, besides that i wouldn't know what is happening
<mattgirv> lazermann, What error do you get when you sudo unzip?
<gourdcaptain> Heh. I got that Ubuntu 9.04 upgrade to work - my mom left it on while manually prying the drive open, and it suddenly drops to a console from the frozen boot screen, installs the NVIDIA drivers, and boots.
<gourdcaptain> (/me came on as sabel4th to ask for help about that, BTW)
<muse> qopi: much more then what I did in the end.. but I am sure you will get it working after all that.
<mrblonde> i have done this before and umounted it too but it doesn't helped
<pwnguin> glitsj16: apparently the release notes suggest the alternate installCD
<lazermann> mattgirv "julian@julian-laptop:~$ sudo unzip wasabi_player_skin.zip -d /usr/share/audacious/skins
<lazermann> checkdir:  cannot create extraction directory: /usr/share/audacious/skins
<Ziw> gourdcaptain: great :P
<muse> qopi: your on your own now..
<pwnguin> glitsj16: i guess the normal .iso uses wubi autoinstaller instead
<apot> the annoyingly = calling Places > "Connect to Server" properly gets me a spiffy "Shared Folder on 192.168.1.2" folder on my desktop and returns "Can't display location "smb://192.168.1.2/Shared Folder/" The specified location is not mounted". Opening the newly created folder prompts for authentication again and, after entering the password, creates a new "Shared Folder on 192.168.1.2" folder that shows the files
<glitsj16> pwnguin: i see, haven't made the jump to jaunty just yet
<capiira> you need to create eugen first
<qopi> muse, ok thanks for your help, I'll see what it says on that page...
<mattgirv> lazermann, try mkdir first
<apot> weird?
<mattgirv> or does the directory already exist?
<coleys> lazermann: What did I help you with before, nvid drivers?
<Dr_Willis> apot:  could be the space in the sharename is causing issues. I noticed that here the space is replaced by a %20
<lazermann> mattgirv the path does exist
<popc0rn> yp
<popc0rn> yo*
<capiira> lazermann, -d points to a existing directory
<sd32> wierd i think i had some ubunbtu spyware, something happened to my system where mispelled web addresses would go to ask.com as opposed to opendns results and the save as dialog took 30 seconds to appear, a reboot fixed it but just wierd
<ienorand> does anyone know how to get gnome-wallchanger (doctromo's ppa) to work? it won't acknowledge any config changes for me...
<armandocerna> apot does smb://192.168.1.2/Shared\ Folder/ work?
<Dr_Willis> apot:  ie: 'disk 2' on server 'jukebox' -->   smb://jukebox/disk%202/
<zhurai> <sd32> wierd i think i had some ubunbtu spyware, something happened to my system where mispelled web addresses would go to ask.com as opposed to opendns results and the save as dialog took 30 seconds to appear, a reboot fixed it but just wierd   <-- lol wut? O_o
<coleys> zhurai: ahhaa
<sd32> zhurai, yeah
<lazermann> coleys yeah thanx...well i had to fix xorg.conf and i founf info online...but yeah now all is working perfectly thank you very much
<apot> thanks, renaming Shared Folder to transfers to see if it helps
<zhurai> sd32: no idea what you mean, so I can't help you with that
<zhurai> :P
<Dr_Willis> apot:  yea. spaces in shrares can be a pain
<coleys> lazermann: Oh good.. having other problems?
<lazermann> capiira yes the directory i want to extract to does exist
<capiira> btw. put audacious skins inside your home
<odinsbane> If I'm backing up some directories on my hard drive, ext4 should I make the backup file system ext4 or can I go with ext3?
<lazermann> coleys can't unzip from home folder to /usr/share/audacious/skins
<Winkie> odinsbane: it turns out i don't have an older kernel installed, and I think our wireless should be visible
<coleys> lazermann: what kind of archive?
<grkblood13_> i just bought a server and im trying to put ubuntu on it but nothing will come up on my monitor, not even the bios, any1 know whats up?
<Othor> my nautilus scripts are not working in 9.04   anything i can try to see why?
<mattgirv> its not a multipart archive is it?
<mattgirv> :p
<lazermann> winamp skin - wasabi_player_skin.zip
<capiira> there is no need to put them in /usr/share/audacious
<lazermann> coleys well i renamed it to zip
<lazermann> it was .wal
<coleys> lazermann: it was .tar.gz or someth?
<capiira> put it in your home directory in the audacious dir
<elexodus> Anybody know how to fix " invalid blocks count" in partitian?
<odinsbane> Winkie: can you shut it down and try to bring it back?  ifconfig wlan0 down...ifconfig wlan0 up ... then scan from it?
<Winkie> odinsbane: one second
<lazermann> coleys no it was .wal classic winamp skin file
<Winkie> odinsbane: down and up seems fine, but still no scan results
<sd32> zhurai,open dns is my dns provider but misspelled entrys  would come up with ask.com results as opposed to opendns search results unti i rebootes
<coleys> lazermann: Hm, well you can extract the file to your home folder then... use the mv command to move it to that directory.
<Winkie> oh odinsbane
<elexodus> Anybody know how to fix " invalid blocks count" in partitian?
<lazermann> coleys which i tried to untar, unzip...actually it is extractable to home folder via archive manager
<Winkie> you won't believe what it is
<capiira> lazermann, put it in /home/$USERNAME/.audacious /Skins
<Winkie> odinsbane: i have found a log entry explaining it :)
<lazermann> coleys what is mv
<Winkie> odinsbane: [  411.855131] iwlagn: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch
<odinsbane> You didn't have the switch on.
<Winkie> yup
<Winkie> my friend does not know how to turn on my laptop
<coleys> lazermann: sudo mv ~/[foldername] /usr/share/audacious/
<Winkie> it seems
<coleys> lazermann: sudo mv ~/[foldername] /usr/share/audacious/skins/
<coleys> I might ahve spelled audacious wrong, but you get the idea.
<lazermann> let us try 1 moment
<Winkie> i guess that should be made more obvious in networkmanager, but i should have thought to check it. thanks for your help odinsbane
<p-f> My sound device just disappeared, nothing strange in dmesg. Any ideas where else I should look?
<taylor_> Hello, I was wondering if I could have some help with something. I am trying to compile http://libharu.org/wiki/Downloads#Snapshots this on Ubuntu, and its not working.
<coleys> lazermann: Tell me what's inside the zip file, so I can give you a more specific command
<sd32> ask.com stole my opendns search results. until reboot....wierd
<capiira> lazermann, v1.3 uses ~/.local/share/audacious/Skins
<p-f> actually, it's still showing up in alsamixer - it's just  amarok and mplayer and every single application that needs audio that tells me it doesn't exist
<Houba1986> hi, i have a question, if i wanna connect my laptop to an external monitor, using vga cable, are there any settings or anything i need to do to get it working? or do i just plug it in and it should work?
<Houba1986> i am running ubuntu 9.04
<lazermann> mv doesn't work: 'julian@julian-laptop:~$ sudo mv /wasabi /usr/share/audacious/skins
<lazermann> mv: cannot stat `/wasabi': No such file or directory
<lazermann> julian@julian-laptop:~$ cd wasabi
<lazermann> julian@julian-laptop:~/wasabi$'
<FloodBot3> lazermann: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lazermann> oops sorry
<Dr_Willis> Houba1986:  can depend on the video card/chipset an laptop... most laptops have a special key combo to toggle the output - basically.. try it and see
<Othor> is anyone able to run nautilus scripts in 9.04? they are not working for me
<apot> *: nope, removing the space in the share name doesnt help.
<nvidiadriverhelp> anyone having out of range problems with Nvidia drivers?  (screen comes up blank, says out of range on monitor)
<Houba1986> Dr_Willis, same thing with a projector? i know with the svideo cable, i had to change the resolution, because max resolution on svideo is 1024*768
<apot> so, i can connect to the share, just weirdly
<kfizz> What's everyone favorite p2p for Ubuntu other than bittorrent?
<Dr_Willis> Houba1986:  yep.. try it and see.. is about all ya can say with Laptops...
<capiira> lazermann, type "sudo nautilus" and use the file manager :D
<p-f> kfizz: none, all the clients suck
<capiira> in case you dont want the skin in your home
<mano> my xchat likes to lock my system up when i try to resize it. is it worth reporting as a bug or shall i just try a different irc client?
<p-f> kfizz: I just stick to btdownloadcurses
<muse> nvidiadriverhelp: copy and paste the exact error into a google search surounded by "", you should find help..
<lazermann> neither 'mv' nor '/local/.audacious/ work..will try nautilus
<coleys> lazermann: You can also try... Alt +F2 --> gksu nautilus
<pwnguin> is the alternate CD different than the server CD?
<coleys> lazermann: And just copying, and pasting the files.
<muse> mano: try use pidgin.. it is installed by default
<muse> pwnguin: yes
<Quino> ok so I have the Gstreamer already installed and I still cannot the get AVI files to play in Totem or VLC
<lazermann> it can't create the directory...strange. But i am sure it would be all fine if i could logon as root. But it doesn't let me, why?
<pwnguin> great
<lazermann> i mean not in terminal upon logon...
<capiira> dunno
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  you DONT login directly as root. :)
<coleys> lazermann: What directory do you want created/
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  learn to use the command line to do rooty tasks is the best thing todo.
<coleys> sudo = root
<lazermann> i know but in mandriva you can actually
<dimedo> i mounted an iso file, copied all files into an temporary directory, edited some thing and tried to create a new iso with mkisofs. i seem to have lost the bootsector on the way. any idea how to fix that?
<glitsj16> taylor_: any errors while trying to build that ? On a side-note, going over the feature set on that website, there's alternatives on ubuntu you can install from regular repositories i believe
<capiira> in ubuntu too you just have to setup a password
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  dosent matter what mandriva does. :) .. its  bad security practice
<lazermann> i have set it up
<taylor_> really?
<taylor_> I tried to find one
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  i install 'mc' and then do 'sudo mc' in a terminal, use that simple file manager to do 'root' filemanaging tasks.
<lazermann> before i couldn't do even 'su'
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  theres no need to do 'su' either.
<lazermann> now i can but it won't log me on
<glitsj16> taylor_: pdftk might do, depends on what uou need i guess
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s , or sudo -i
<lazermann> ok
<taylor_> I need a c++ library to write pdfs
<capiira> sudo su ;)
<duvnell> running ubuntu server.. just set up 9.04: dhcpd is effectively not starting on boot.. /var/log/messages shows it starting, then the last thing from it is a blank line in /var/log/messages..   the process is not there.. it will start if I start it manually after boot
<nnutter> In trying to find a way to run my laptop cooler I discovered that the command `acpi` doesn't exist. Should I install acpi or does Jaunty use something else?
<Dr_Willis> DONT yse 'sudo su' either. :P
<muse> taylor_: what are you trying to do?
<Quino> if anyone knows how to get avi files to work, could you IM me?
<taylor_> Get a c++ library to write PDFs
<lazermann> lol =) nautilus worked fine
<Dr_Willis> Quino:  i just insgall gmplayer, and the w32codecs from medibuntu, and they normally work.
<Dr_Willis> Quino:  its often an issue of the proper codecs being installed.
<capiira> sure it does
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<capiira> its nautilus he knows the way
<_CommandeR_> is there any good screen recorder ?
<_CommandeR_> for gnome
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  running nautilus as root can be dangerous CLOSE it out as soon as you are done doing the rooty tasks.
<capiira> record my desktop
<_CommandeR_> capiira, ?
<capiira> yes
<Sarai> I borked my computer, methinks! I added a partition to my hard drive then decided to delete it. Now grub is throwing Error 17, I can't figure out how to fix it since I can't boot in. Right now I'm on a Mint liveCD...
<lazermann> Dr Willis you must be kidding
<capiira> the app is called record my desktop
<zze86> Hello
<kronopio> my computer is now going slow any ideas as to why?
<glitsj16> taylor_: besides possible alternatives, what went wrong exactly when trying to compile that ?
<_CommandeR_> capiira, does it record wine games aswell ?
<taylor_> make file
<taylor_> it seemed to go well
<capiira> uff dunno im not a fan of wine
<p-f> kronopio: run top and sort by cpu usage
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:   using the wrong Natilus window when you think its the 'users' windws when its the root users window.. can be eiather a little problem.. or a HUGE problem...
<capiira> never used too
<muse> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<taylor_> maybe I will pastebin the console output
<kronopio> p-f: hoq?
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:  thats why i suggested using 'mc' in a terminal. for root tasks
<glitsj16> taylor_: that would help yes
<kronopio> how?
<muse> _CommandeR_: recordmydesktop
<taylor_> just give me a second :)
<capiira> for games i have a ps3 :D
<lazermann> ok thanks Dr Willis
<lazermann> i closed it already
<glitsj16> taylor_: take what you need, time is on your side in my case (slowest one logged in i guess :p)
<lazermann> but winamp skin doesn't work
<taylor_> haha
<taylor_> :)
<capiira> hehe then its bad :D
<capiira> 2.0 skin
<capiira> ?
<lazermann> it is seen in preferences but it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> lazermann:   winamp has a lot of skin 'verison/changes' over the last few years
<harovali1> hi, how's the way to enable my cell phone's internet connection with my notebook's ubuntu ? (either by usb cable or bluetooth)
<capiira> audacious just works with v2 skins
<lazermann> i don't know ... it is 'wasabi player' =))))))
<kronopio> p-f:  run it where?
<JohnDoe1> harovali1: you need to  install software to make your cell a tether moidem
<fridrik> po
<lazermann> so skins should be not above 2.0 version, rite?
<muse> harovali1: blueman
<MHz128> how do I make locate search in mounted NTFS drives?
<harovali1> JohnDoe1: muse: blueman is the software ?
<Dr_Willis> MHz128:  "/etc/updatedb.conf"   has  settings for what gets blocked/ignored/added to the 'locate database'
<muse> yo connect your phone via bluetooth
<zze86> Hello all. Complete Noob here to Ubuntu. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 server edition for some file and print server duties onto an old HP pavilion P3. It goes through the install process fine but it doesn't recognize the NIC card nor the Modem card (no big deal). Being that it's supposedly for server duties it'd be nice to get the NIC card working. :\ Anybody have any ideas on how I can get the ethernet to work?
<harovali1> muse: yes , then what ?
<pyth> XChat GNOME front-end is super spiff.
<MHz128> Dr_Willis, awesome thanks!
<glitsj16> taylor_: reading the installation instructions ... seems like only 2 build dependencies, zlib and png ... you have checked both are installed i take it ?
<capiira> lazermann, http://customize.org/winamp2
<Dr_Willis> MHz128:  by default it does not scan things in /media/
<drbobb> hello, doesn't Gnome have a counterpart to KDE's kclipboard utility?
<muse> harovali1: I'm looking :)
<kronopio> i ran top but i dont know what I am looking at
<Dr_Willis> MHz128:  be sure to run 'sudo updatedb' after changing things
<Dr_Willis> !info gclipper
<lazermann> capira thank you
<ubottu> Package gclipper does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  it does.. i just dont rember its name.
<capiira> has to be a v2 skin
<capiira> and btw use your home for that
<ruser> hey gysy, i've got a question i'm runing  jaunty and i want to get 3rd accelleration on my  radeom mobidiliy x14000 i can't seem  to do it.  i tried fgrlx  driver and  the ati  official  version,  and  icna't get my x to work
<harovali1> muse: thanks , any hint is welcome
<capiira> lazermann, ~/.local/share/audacious/Skins is better
<raylu> !ca | ruser
<ubottu> ruser: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<muse> harovali1: I think blueman does the modem part aswell? I will have to install it in a VM to be sure thou
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  glipper - Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel
<mano> ok muse, i'm on konversation atm i quite like it! did not enjoy pidgin as much
<taylor_> Hmm
<taylor_> I think I do
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: I'm surprised it's not installed by default, to me kclipboard is easily one of the top 3 most useful features in KDE
<taylor_> whats the ubuntu package name for zlib-dev? ill check again
<Dr_Willis> drbobb:  they have to squeze out things to get stuff on ONE cd..
<kronopio> what is Xorg?
<muse> mano: ok cool. You use KDE?
<Sarai> Sorry, I don't mean to be a bother, but my computer won't boot! GRUB is throwing an error 17, not sure how to edit the BIOS without being able to boot!
<Dr_Willis> edit the bios? - bios settngs come befor GRUB even loads
<raylu> !X | kronopio
<ubottu> kronopio: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<muse> Sarai: do you have a live cd?
<drbobb> Sarai: just finished struggling with grub error 17 2 days ago myself
<raylu> taylor_:
<raylu> !info zlib1g-dev
<ubottu> zlib1g-dev (source: zlib): compression library - development. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 157 kB, installed size 372 kB
<macman_> hmm..
<glitsj16> taylor_: are you on jaunty ? in any case, here on intrepid it is libpng12-dev and zlib1g-dev
<macman_> was i banned from this chan ?
<kronopio> http://www.churchilldowns.com/thanjjjs obbutto
<Sarai> drbobb , muse : I'm logged in on a mint livecd
<coleys> macman_: apparently not =p
<mano> gnome i think muse, is that right? i've only had ubuntu 4 days so not really a pro yet lol
<macman_> lol
<kronopio> i just want to acess media right now
<muse> mano: ok fine :)
<Enasni> does anyone know how to uninstall GNASH SWF player?
<kronopio> whoa sorry about the typoa
<capiira> ok time to shave, dont want to look like stallman, have fun lazermann :)
<kronopio> typos*
<mano> someone told me to learn the gui first then as i get experienced have a play around with terminal and stuff
<coleys> Enasni: Disable it in firefox, go Tools > Add Ons > Plugins, and just disable it.
<apot> seems my issue is a bug in gnome. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/216104
<mano> dont want to run before i can walk
<elexodus> HELP! What does "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." mean? It's stuck.
<Enasni> coleys: I did disable it, but does that entirely remove it as well?
<drbobb> Dr_Willis: glipper seems to be the name
<coleys> Enasni: Then install the correct one, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<muse> Sarai: hmm.. I don't think mint has the util I was going to use. Ask drbobb if he can help.
<coleys> Enasni: Not to sure about the other opensouce flash plugins =/ Sorry.
<Enasni> I already installed flashplugin-nonfree
<Enasni> ...
<capiira> just dl flash directly from adobe
<raylu> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<raylu> capiira: negative
<capiira> not really
<Enasni> coley: I already installed flashplugin-nonfree
<capiira> put into your home thats all
<raylu> cloakey: that's the transitional plugin. it's flashplugin-installer, but nonfree will get it done
<Sarai> muse: I have a Kubuntu and Xubuntu livecd too... I let a friend borrow my Ubuntu cd and forgot to make a new one. Just my luck, right?
<kronopio> what is renice
<raylu> kronopio: man renice
<Enasni> coleys: I downloaded the package from the webpage, and it said it was installed...
<muse> Sarai: I think they would work.. let me just check
<glitsj16> Enasni: sudo apt-get purge gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash-common gnash-tools should remove gnash completely
<coleys> Enasni: I believe you'll have to remove the plugin files from Firefox's install location in the plugins folder.
<capiira> ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<coleys> Go glitsj16
<coleys> :DDD
<glitsj16> =)
<kronopio> raylu: ?
<taylor_> heh
<raylu> kronopio: in a terminal, man renice
<taylor_> that could have been one of the problems :)
<taylor_> I didn't have libpng :)
<tmb25> Anyone having the problem when installing nvidia 180 device driver sound is choppy and video is sped up? I could uninstall the device driver and everything works decent, except I only have 800x600 display. This is for 9.04, last release I had no problem
<kronopio> raylu: what is man?
<glitsj16> taylor_: easily fixed and tried again, goodluck
<taylor_> thanks
<raylu> kronopio: man man
<taylor_> 8.04 btw
<raylu> kronopio: in a terminal will answer that too :D
<muse> Sarai: ok do you have any thing special in your grub config that you may want to save?
<kronopio> raylu: manual?
<elexodus> So, I'm reformatting a partitian that's all out of wack. I believe the problem is that the partician was a virgin ext3 format, and I tried to copy the contents of a vFAT drive to it. I did a "fsck -v -y /dev/sdb3", and it ran trough a process, and then froze on "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410737
<raylu> kronopio: it's a reaer for manpages, so yes, i guess
<duvnell1> dhcpd starts at boot (seeing /var/log/messages), but apparently dies because it's not in ps list and starting it manually does start it up
<raylu> *reader
<ricerind> Hey! I've installed ubuntu on my macbook but the touchpad is really sluggish. Can anybody help?
<duvnell1> any ideas?
<muse> Sarai: I found another way of doing it that you can do from mint
<tdizzy> I'm having sound trouble. I have an Acer Aspire X1700. My sound system is plugged in via the optical audio cable on the back. I can get sound if I plug in a standard pair of headphones to the front, but I can't get my sound system to work. How might I fix this problem?
<Enasni> glitsj16: thanks! that se eworked
<raylu> duvnell1: why does it matter? are you not using networkmanager?
<coleys> ricerind: What kind of touchpad?
<Sarai> muse: perfect! And no, I've never made a modification to grub
<glitsj16> Enasni: you're welcome
<Enasni> coleys: thanks again for your help too
<sam_> how could i host two different sites ond different ports with lighttpd
<Quino> ok i have tried installing mplayer and the w32 codecs and I still cannot get the files to play
<muse> Sarai: go to a terminal
<kronopio> why do use ubuntu instead of redhat?
<raylu> kronopio: because rpms are annoying
<coleys> Enasni: Not a problem =)
<Sarai> muse: ok
<sam_> redhat costs
<ricerind> coleys: Some sort of synaptic touchpad. Standard macbook touchpad.
<muse> Sarai: sudo grub
<elexodus> So, I'm reformatting a partitian that's all out of wack. I believe the problem is that the partician was a virgin ext3 format, and I tried to copy the contents of a vFAT drive to it. I did a "fsck -v -y /dev/sdb3", and it ran trough a process, and then froze on "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410737
<Sarai> muse: ok
<kronopio> raylu: whats a rpm
<raylu> ricerind: sluggish as in it's too slow? or not responsive somehow?
<muse> then: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ricerind> was sort of hoping someone here would use a macbook and know what to do
<raylu> kronopio: the package format for redhat/fedora/etc.
<sam_> ricerind: ill find out for you
<muse> it should output some info
<ricerind> raylu: doesn't move much, i have to keep dragging it in small increments
<drbobb> hmm I installed the glipper applet but it still does not appear in the Add to panel list
<lazermann> is there a way to change grub menu colors?
<coleys> ricerind: There is most likely a solution, I don't know about macs. Im aware they make all their pieces, but I don't know much else =/\
<raylu> ricerind: so it's just slow? system > prefs > mouse
<Sarai> muse: got it
<kronopio> whats a manual page
<Enasni> woohoo! flash actually works now!
<muse> fill in the X and Y and enter this: root (hdX,Y)
<raylu> kronopio: its... exactly what it sounds like
<coleys> lazermann: You can you usplash I think.
<coleys> lazermann: use*
<tdizzy> Can anyone help me? I'm having a problem getting my optical audio to work?
<raylu> kronopio: so earlier, you wanted to know what the "renice" command did. "man renice" will tell you that
<lazermann> coleys how?
<coleys> lazermann: sudo apt-get install usplash
<sam_> how can i have lighttpd host a different site on a different port
<coleys> lazermann: Then once installed run it, from Sys>pref> usplash
<coleys> lazermann: You'll see colour options there.
<ricerind> raylu: I've turned sensitivity and acceleration to maximum and it's better, but I still have to touch it with the flat of my finger. If I use the tip it barely registers
<muse> Sarai then: setup (hd0)
<muse> are you still with me?
<raylu> sam_: http://forum.lighttpd.net/topic/85
<chetnick> what is the name of that compiz setting that show all the windows if you let's say go with mouse to top left corner?
<Sarai> muse: yep
<sam_> thanks
<glitsj16> chetnick: scale ?
<coleys> chetnick: Edge, you can find settings for it in ubuntu Tweak
<Sarai> muse: "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<coleys> chetnick: And you can get Ubuntu Tweak from getdeb.net
<ricerind> raylu: And I can't move it accurately either ;(
<raylu> sam_: also, consider #ubuntu-server
<muse> ok what was your out put to find /boot/grub/stage1?
<chetnick> glitsj16: scale shows all workspaces, i need just to show windows, like in mac os x.
<tdizzy> Can someone help me get my optical audio working?
<raylu> muse: please put the name of the person you're talking to somewhere in your messages
<chetnick> glitsj16: never mind, its there.
<muse> raylu: ok
<elexodus> OK, what does "Warning... fsck.vfat for device /dev/sdb3 exited with signal 9." mean while ffsck'ing a part5itian?
<glitsj16> chetnick: k alwyas mix those up
<raylu> ricerind: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493758
<duvnell1> is there a GUI/point-and-click setup-my-ubuntu-server-as-a-network-router tool?   or do I continue forward with installing bind, dhcpd, enabling ipv4 forwarding, etc myself?
<raylu> Sarai: what device did you specify? /boot/grub/device.map may help you
<muse> Sarai: what was your output to find /boot/grub/stage1?
<taylor_> glitsj16: Yes! it worked. Thanks so much for the help :)
<apot> tdizzy: does the rear audio jack like it it you unplug the headphones in the front?
<glitsj16> taylor_: nice, very welcome
<taylor_> Alright, have a great night guys.
<Sarai> muse, raylu : uh, not sure? I know the partition I want is dev/sda
<tdizzy> apot, are you asking if the back analog jacks work? if so, yes they do
<elexodus> Need fdisk help.
<Whyborg_> :(
<Enasni> OK, I've been trying to do this for a while. Can someone please help me configure GRUB to load a splash screen?
<elexodus> Enasni: what version are you running?
<coleys> Enasni: sudo apt-get install usplash
<capiira> drbobb, logout and login again this helps
<manpoole> brasero hanging during normalizing tracks in 9.04....anyone else?
<Wavesonics> uhg, i was just telling my GF how easy and safe Ubuntu makes Linux, finially convince her to install Ubuntu, and after it books she gets "Signal Out Range" on her monitor :/
<muse> Sarai: can you type in 'find /boot/grub/stage1' in grub and tell me the output it gives you
<apot> tdizzy: can the sound system power up?
<Enasni> elexodus , coleys: I am running Ubuntu9.04 x64 and I already typed get usplash... it says it's already installed.
<coleys> Enasni: Go to Sys > prefs > usplash (or Administration) forget =p
<capiira> drbobb, for the glipper issue
<Sarai> muse: (hd0,0)
<apot> going though A+ troubleshooting...
<nnutter> In trying to find a way to run my laptop cooler I discovered that the command `acpi` doesn't exist. Should I install acpi or does Jaunty use something else?
<ricerind> raylu: brb checking new config
<kronopio> what is thunderbird, is it lke outlook express
<tdizzy> apot, yes. it appears that the problem I am having is that the optical/digital device is not showing anywhere
<muse> now type 'root (hd0,0)'
<drbobb> capiira: yeah I guess. but I thought we were beyond that
<elexodus> Enasni: tried gfxboot?
<coleys> kronopio: thunderbird is a email client created by Mozilla the creators of firefox.
<raylu> kronopio: yes, but without the fail
<manpoole> will the brasero bug when burning an audio cd be fixed?
<Enasni> coleys: I head what you were telling lazermann and i looked in the sys dir and there was no prefs directory
<capiira> :) not 2050 yet
<Enasni> elexodus: what is gfxboot?
<muse> Sarai: then 'setup (hd0)'
<coleys> Enasni: Are you in xubuntu?
<kronopio> i have downloaded it but I dont know ow to use it
<glitsj16> ricerind: could be pointing this to the wrong person, but if you are having trouble with touchpad, look into enabling shmconfig and use GUI app to configure (again, please ignore if this isn't making any sense)
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<kronopio> could someone hlep me
<Enasni> coleys: No, I should be running regular ubuntu
<mattgirv> kronopio: Evolution is good too
<Sarai> muse: that's what I typed last time
<elexodus> Enasni: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-11478.html&ei=z8z8SberG6LhtgfL56XGCg&usg=AFQjCNFgbG1ew1pITkixSDH5_OT0f8kP2w
<apot> hmm, if this is under ubuntu, i cant help you install drivers, which is what i would assume your problem is
<capiira> drbobb, you can also kill some gnome deamon to rebuild the panels without loging in and out but forgot which one
<coleys> kronopio: What services does your email provider supply, pop3, or imap?
<elexodus> Enasni: Actually, this one is better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<ienorand> Enasni: What do you see on boot then?
<kronopio> um imp I guess
<kronopio> coleys: imp?
<elexodus> Anybody wanna help me properly edit my fstab?
<raylu> kronopio: that wasn't an option, and it apparently wasn't a typo on your part either
<coleys> kronopio: uhmm.. imap or pop 3? =p
<Enasni> ienorand: I am looking for a GRUB bootloader splash. I see a plain black screen.
<raylu> elexodus: what do you want it to do?
<elexodus> Enasni: check out GFXboot.
<kronopio> coleys: I dont know what my email provider is
<coleys> kronopio: is it like @gmail.com, or @hotmail.com
<usser> Enasni, i'd suggest switching to grub2, it supports png files as backgrounds natively
<elexodus> raylu: I have a partitian that isn't cooperazting, and I think it needs to be entered in the fstab...
<coleys> kronopio: Dont give me the whole email, just after the @
<raylu> elexodus: ok... more specific please?
<kronopio> i have multiple
<Enasni> elexodus: this method updates GRUB?
<tdizzy> apot, do you know how I might fix my problem?
<muse> Sarai: can you pastebin me the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<ienorand> Enasni: Ah, sorry.
<kronopio> @gmail.com
<coleys> kronopio: Which do you @hotmail won't work actually.
<elexodus> Enasni: sort of, it replaces GRUB.
<liz> hey guys . i have an "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<coleys> kronopio: For @gmail I would suggest using imap
<manpoole> on my panel all of the icons that control stuff have dissappeared the only one visible is the time shutdown and sound
<liz> im wandering how do i get sound to work?
<Sarai> muse: ok, just a sec
<usser> Enasni, http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/16/how-to-grub2-and-grub-pc-installing-splash-images/
<manpoole> how do i get them back?
<ricerind> raylu: THANK YOU! It works now! I just had to boost the sensitivity in gsynaptics.
<drbobb> any idea why the Songbird music player isn't in Ubuntu's repos?
<coleys> kronopio: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725
<lazermann> how to use usplash? or startup manager is kind of the same?
<kronopio> ok imap.  I use it with thnderbird?
<coleys> kronopio: Yeah, imap is a better choice read the link above.
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with my optical audio problems?
<coleys> kronopio: Once enabled Ill send you your next link.
<Sarai> muse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163154/
<capiira> suse has a nice selection menu for grub
<apot> based on what information i have, i would guess that your sound system needs drivers that aren't installed yet
<capiira> dunno what they use
<elexodus> raylu: Ok, I have a 1TB drive that I am setting up under sbd. It is split into 2 partitions, one is ext3, and the othert was originally ext3. It tells me that the second partition is now vfat... So, I need some help clarifying this with the fstab.
<memmo> so i've been looking at options for a storage server that also will handle streaming media (video and other files to a squeezebox and also a popcorn hour video player) -- Windows Home Server, a Drobo connected to my mac, Openfiler, Freenas etc -- but I'm wondering about doing a full install of ubuntu so I get a GUI (I'm not that familiar with linux), and setting up a couple shares via nfs/smb -- any reason not to do
<apot> if it powers up and the audio port tests to be working properly
<tdizzy> apot, would I need different drivers for digital capability than for analog?
<raylu> elexodus: er, fstab isn't going to help with that. what is "it"
<kronopio> i found evolution
<tdizzy> apot, analog devices work fine, but it's the digital one that does not
<coleys> kronopio: evolutions sucks bawls
<lazermann> how to use usplash?
<kronopio> and sain imap
<kronopio> said*
<Enasni> elexodus: I am running x64.
<kronopio> tls sls encryption
<kronopio> or*
<elexodus> Enasni: not familiar, but it should work...
<coleys> kronopio: Imap... with SSL port 993
<coleys> kronopio: the imap server is imap.gmail.com
<Enasni> elexodus: the installer you referenced comes back with i386 architecture is incompatible
<muse> Sarai: sorry I don't know what the prob is.. perhaps boot into xubuntu live and try what I said there?
<Sarai> muse: okay
<kronopio> it wont allow me the forward key
<elexodus> raylu: "it" would be the terminal after I tried a few different commands.
<Sarai> muse: I'll be back in a bit, then
<coleys> kronopio: Which is your first language?
<muse> sure
<manpoole> my 3rd party desktop notification icons have all disappeared and will not come back in gnome how do i fix this?
<kronopio> english
<elexodus> Enasni: out of my league
<raylu> elexodus: the specific commands would be nice.
<kronopio> in computer python
<elexodus> raylu: looking
<kronopio> but  I can barely speak it
<Enasni> elexodus: how do i reinstall grub then
<coleys> kronopio: Whats your main language =p? Im having trouble understanding
<apot> tdizzy: circumstantially, i would say you need different drivers, other possible though improbable causes would be lacking OS, hardware, or firmware support
<kronopio> coleys: engish
<coleys> kronopio: Okay lets speak it then... which email client do you want to use?
<kronopio> thunderbird
<coleys> kronopio: thunderbird, or Evolution.
<tdizzy> apot, so I do need additional drivers for optical audio support?
<coleys> okay.
<muse> Enasni: follow what I said to Sarai
<coleys> kronopio: Read this it'll give you all instructions-- > http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=77662
<coleys> kronopio: Good luck =)
<ienorand> drbobb: some info https://bugs.launchpad.net/songbird/+bug/94494
<apot> tdizzy, i wouldnt say additional, just different. I hope you have documentation for your audio device.
<drbobb> ienorand: thx
<elexodus> raylu: looks like I got it. Thanks for your help.
<kronopio> coleys:  ihave to take a break
<Enasni> muse: I did sudo apt-get install grub
<coleys> kronopio: Do it then =) Just follow the steps one by one, and you'll have setup thunderbird...
<Enasni> muse: will that work?
<tdizzy> apot, I found the proper ALSA drivers for my card. I'm entirely sure they're correct. I just can't seem get the optical audio to work. Unless I need a different driver for digital than for analog, my driver is correct.
<muse> Enasni: ok now type in 'sudo grub' in the terminal
<Enasni> muse: ok i am in grub
<muse> tpye 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<LastArms> Can I request for help here?
<manpoole> my desktop notification icons are not visible how can i troubleshoot this issue?
<elexodus> manpoole: screenshot?
<LastArms> Rhythm box kept on requesting for application/x-sqlite3. I've already installed sqlite3. Is there anything I can do?
<Enasni> muse: hd0,4
<manpoole> surething
<raylu> elexodus: er, np :P
<muse> Enasni: then 'root (hd0,4)'
<Sarai> muse : I'm back- booted into Xubuntu and ran setup(hd0) for grub- still nothing
<elexodus> raylu: actually, I have another problem...
<Enasni> it repeated it.
<manpoole> elexodus any sites like pastebin for screenshots?
<Enasni> muse: it repeated root (hd0,4)
<muse> Enasni: 'setup (hd0)'
<muse> tpyr that in and then wuit grub
<elexodus> raymanpoolelu: I always use photobucket.
<muse> Sarai: have you changed root?
<manpoole> my flickr account has a max of so many megabytes and i usually have my photos displayed there
<Enasni> it says done
<Sarai> muse: not that I know of?
<Enasni> muse: the setup completed
<muse> Enasni: yip
#ubuntu 2009-05-03
<manpoole> eh ill use flickr anyway
<LastArms> Rhythm box kept on requesting for application/x-sqlite3. I've already installed sqlite3. How do I solve this?
<Enasni> muse: thank you
<muse> Sarai: 'root (hd0,0)' then 'setup hd0'
<Sarai> muse: okay
<muse> Sarai: sorry 'setup (hd0)'
<Sarai> muse: yeah I understoodf
<muse> Enasni: what are you trying to do other than reinstall grub?
<cdavis> Does anyone know how tsclient organizes its list of servers?
<Sarai> muse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163160/
<manpoole> elexodus http://www.flickr.com/photos/pooleman/3494728911/
<manpoole> any icons left of the sound icon are not visable
<muse> Sarai: ok done. Quit and reboot into your system
<zyzy> eh random question but why is nethack's directional control so strange
<Sarai> muse: fingers crossed!
<TSP__> Hi all
<pavi711> hi guys i need help with cpu fan problem and computer overheating
<muse> Sarai: heh ya
<pavi711> are there any specific reasons for overheating of the hard drive
<TSP__> Anyone csan help me getting compiz to work in ubuntu jaunty amd64?
<TSP__> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<TSP__> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<sebsebseb> TSP__: http://www.ubuntuguide.org and  find the compiz  part,  that might help, well that's about installing and getting the cube working
<GodHand> hello, basically when i installed ubuntu i partitioned the harddrive into two so that i wouldnt lose windows vista (it cost so much XD) now when im in vista i cant see the ubuntu partition :/ will it mean i cant acess it ever again from vista?
<TSP__> sebastien, but i have comiz installed by default
<sebsebseb> TSP__: not the full proper one with advanced settings manager and all that
<GodHand> access*
<muse> GodHand: ya :P
<TSP__> simple doen't work because a config problem or something like that
<TSP__> ok, let me have a look
<TSP__> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> GodHand: oh :d
<apot> tdizzy, alright I've looked around for a bit and think your problem is related to TOSlink. I havent worked with optical audio before. However, the usual beginning point for solving hardware issues is to make sure your hardware is recognized by your OS
<GodHand> muse: no waaaaaaay, well thats 100gigs lost.
<elexodus> raylu: Ok, So, I wrote zeros to the sectors using this code: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb3 count=10000000000000000000" then, I ran "fsck -v -y /dev/sdb3", and it ran trough a process, and then froze on "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410737 . Then I got an error message "Warning... fsck.vfat for device /dev/sdb3 exited with signal 9." I edited the fstab with "/dev/sdb1	/media/Spidora
<elexodus> 	vfat 	defaults,utf8,umask=0000,gid=46 0 	1" Afterwards, I ran (in terminal) "sudo rsync -av --progress --stats  /media/sda4 /media/Spidora". The problem is that writing to zeros worked, but only for the first  4.6GB or so of my 1TB drive...
<sebsebseb> GodHand:  ok well  your new so I guess you don't know
<muse> GodHand: vista doesn't like linux partitions in general.. you can install some software to see it but I don't recommend.
<sebsebseb> GodHand: Microsoft only like  their own file systems
<sebsebseb> GodHand: as a result you need a Ext3 driver for Windows to access it, however that's not really a good idea to have your / partition being able to be accessed on Windows
<GodHand> epic sadface :(
<GodHand> yeah it doesnt really matter then i have another 600 gigs
<muse> GodHand: just used ubuntu more!
<noon> im on hardy but i want the version of an app that is on the ibex repos (rtorrent). what can i do?
<GodHand> but damn i would have liked to keep all my files together
<sebsebseb> GodHand: you can also  use your vista partition inside Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> GodHand: as long as  Vista shut it down properly
<GodHand> oh yeah about it
<GodHand> i have this thing
<Dr_Willis> Uuntu handles  NTFS better then windows handles ext2/3
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: indeed and a 3rd party driver is needed for Ext2/3 suppourt in Windows, so yeah
<Sarai> muse : victory!
<Sarai> thank you so much
<muse> sure :)
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  those tools dont work in Windows7 :) i tried them last week.
<steven_> What is the best mail client for Ubuntu?
<Enasni> wish me luck i am rebooting
<GodHand> that my short cuts to that partition dont show up untill i click on it in the file viewer, is there some start up script or somthign i could use for that?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: http://www.fs-driver.org works, but  don't really want Windows having access to /  what if  Windows get a nasty virus say, that starts deleting everything, then bye bye Ubuntu as well
<Dr_Willis> GodHand:  you could edit the /etc/fstab and mount the various ntfs filesystems at boot time.
<muse> steven_: I am not sure about the best.. but evolution, the default is fine.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  last i tried it  - that dident work. :) but they may of updated it recently.
<steven_> I'll try that then
<manpoole> elexodus, did you see the screenshot?
<GodHand> Dr_Willis: do you mean through gconfig?
<GodHand> not gconfig
<GodHand> i mean
<GodHand> lol
<GodHand> im a newb
<FloodBot3> GodHand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> GodHand:  no via editing /etc/fstab :)
<napa_> hi .. I need some help with my VGA  adapter (ATi Radeon 2400 Pro PCI-ex) When I usend the "hardware-drive" function in ubuntu 9.04 - I can install driver-updates ok and it seems ok.. Except for max screen resolution 800xy600 and really slow!!
<napa_> Is there a workaround? ;)
<muse> GodHand: if you're a newb perhaps you should try mountmanager in the repos instead of manualy editing your fstab
<muse> napa_: it is your screen that is the problem
<muse> try a different screen before you start messing around with anything
<haroelcabo> hi, i'm here trying to get up and runnig the bluetooh   support.  There seems to be some trouble when installing blueman , due to a wierd failed dependency: it needs python <) 2.6   'but' the one installed is 2.6.2-0ubuntu1....   what's the problem ?
<napa_> muse: no ... Without the propriatery FGLRX graphics driver it runs on 1280-1024 perfectly
<napa_> So it has to be the driver
<muse> napa_: just trust me.. do you have another screen lying around
<sahyuhr> hey everyone..... i was wondering if i should change the version firefox i have from the built in one to the official one from the firefox site... i've been experiencing a lot of system freezing from using it
<sahyuhr> any ideas on that? or should i just go with using konquerer
<manpoole> can someone help me get back my desktop notification icons?
<usser> haroelcabo, installing from the repositories?
<napa_> muse: no I don't .... I don't even think it's a hardware error ,....
<elexodus> Ok, So, I wrote zeros to the sectors using this code: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb3 count=10000000000000000000" then, I ran "fsck -v -y /dev/sdb3", and it ran trough a process, and then froze on "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410737 . Then I got an error message "Warning... fsck.vfat for device /dev/sdb3 exited with signal 9." I edited the fstab with "/dev/sdb1	/media/Spidora 	vfat
<elexodus> 	defaults,utf8,umask=0000,gid=46 0 	1" Afterwards, I ran (in terminal) "sudo rsync -av --progress --stats  /media/sda4 /media/Spidora". The problem is that writing to zeros worked, but only for the first  4.6GB or so of my 1TB drive...
<haroelcabo> usser:  it seemed that blueman was missing from the repositories , is that true ?
<sebsebseb> sahyuhr: Konqueror, Seamonkey,  Galeon, and Epiphany all good
<napa_> Muse: and please don't give silly answears
<manpoole> okay i fixed it nevermind
<elexodus> manpoole: no, no screenshot...
<sahyuhr> sebsebseb: ok thanks.. i'll stick with konqueror for now and see if i notice the difference
<usser> haroelcabo, yes blueman is not included in the repos. there's unofficial repository. are you installing from the unofficial repo or you just downloaded the packages?
<geeksquad> if i update to 9.04 will i use my data (i mean through the update tool)
<muse> napa_: the problem is that the driver doesn't see your screen right.. I had the same problem and I could fix it. I bought I new screen afew days later and whatdaknow.. it worked.
<haroelcabo> usser: i installed from the unofficial repos
<manpoole> i had to add notification panel to the panel but i assumed it was already there hence the sound and date being listed
<Dr_Willis> err..  if you 'zeroed' the filesystem with dd, then there was no longer a filesystem to fsck... unless im confused.
<usser> haroelcabo, thats the one i used, worked perfectly deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/blueman/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<sebsebseb> geeksquad: lose your data you meant?
<haroelcabo> usser: do I have to addd it to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<usser> haroelcabo, yep
<haroelcabo> usser: thanks
<napa_> muse: ok .. but I want to figure out how to use my old quipment
<napa_> and I believe there must be a way attacking the "problem" If you know how!!
<usser> haroelcabo, from my bluman package: depends: python (>=2.5)
<napa_> editing some config files etc
<muse> napa_: well I did try afew things before buying a new screen.. like editing my xorg, or trying an older/newer driver.
<haroelcabo> usser: here it depended >) 26
<usser> haroelcabo, you're doing it wrong :)
<haroelcabo> usser: me?  :-)  how ?
<napa_> Ok .. I'm using a NEC Multisync 1770NC screen
<usser> haroelcabo, well how did you install it in the first place?
<usser> haroelcabo, without that repo.
 * qopi still can't get audio to go to his bluetooth :(
<manpoole> does anyone use a different windows manager on a newer system solely for speed? (something other than gnome)
 * qopi can't believe how hard this is proving to be
<usser> manpoole, yes
<muse> napa_: I could help you more but I know how much of a hassle it was for me and I just don't want to get involved with editing xorg again..
<manpoole> which one?
<coleys> manpoole: I use xfce on my new laptop.
<usser> manpoole, lots of people are fed up with gnome and kde and xfce bloatness
<qopi> this is the 3rd or so time I've spent hours trying and getting no where :(
<Dr_Willis> manpoole:  its easy to use other window manager.. deoends on wha tyou want
<sebsebseb> monstah: loads to choose from  fluxbox and what not
<sebsebseb> !windowmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager
<usser> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<manpoole> heh
<manpoole> !windowsmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowsmanager
<sebsebseb> monstah: there's a page in wikipedia some where, with like all the wm's
<muse> qopi: still no luck? after all that?
<Dr_Willis> jwm, openbox, icewm, sawfish, windowmaner, dozens of others...
<Dr_Willis> google for 'window managers for x' thers a summary site for them all
<steven_> Enter password for default keyring to unlock. How do I get the password for this or remove this feature when trying to use Evolution?
<BrixSa1> any one here with darkice experience?
<usser> manpoole, im using blackbox here
<manpoole> well i have a newer system so i dont want necessarily openbox but i am willing to try something different than gnome
<usser> mano, try lxde
<antonius602> i do some minor FSB only overclock, cat /proc/cpuinfo only gives me default settings
<qopi> muse: well, I didn't go through all http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?s=4ecb6cf8284e84459f80bfe716f47992&t=694010 because I noticed it had stuff about sco in, which is obsolete now :(
<steven_> Enter password for default keyring to unlock. How do I get the password for this or remove this feature when trying to use Evolution?
<haroelcabo> usser: how do I delete a wrog gpg key ?
<antonius602> are there any packages i neexd to (re)install to properly gauge my cpu?
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> hi guys I need some serious help... I was trying to set up some ATI drivers in Ubuntu 9.04 and now I can't even boot X...
<usser> haroelcabo, sudo apt-key del keyid
<qopi> muse: and on http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices it states "Note: you will not need bluetooth-alsa, plugz, btsco or the like for audio to work. They are obsolete."
<BrixSa1> any one here with darkice experience?
<haroelcabo> usser: thanks
<exodus_ms> steven_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163167/
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> I'm actually on the system right now using irssi in netroot mode under the recovery mode.
<manpoole> ibrokemyubuntu which card?
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> ATI Radeon X1950 PRO
<muse> qopi: ya well it was awhile ago.. although I didn't exactly do all of what it said
<muse> qopi: sorry couldn't help more
<manpoole> yeah keep the opensource drivers
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> I'd try sudo apt-get remove but I'm not sure what the name of the package is...
<manpoole> they are the best
<manpoole> i have a 1650
<kfizz> qopi: Have you tried using blueman? I've never connected to a headset, but I hear it's easier using blueman.
<antonius602> IBrokeMyUbuntu: straight install then driver install?  9.04?
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> sadly, I can't quickly switch between irssi and the root terminal, so it might be hard for me to get information
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> I upgraded from 8.10
<qopi> muse: no worries. I just can't believe how hard this is proving :( this is the 3rd or so time I've spent hours on it to no avail :(
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> using distribution upgrade
<antonius602> IBrokeMyUbuntu: ur problem may lie there
<antonius602> unfortunately
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> can you help me fix this...?
<qopi> kfizz: yeah, using blueman, can am connected to headset, but can't send audio to it
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> i need to get my data off of this computer atleast...
<antonius602> IBrokeMyUbuntu: maybe..but the upgrade has made a mess of any simple trouble shooting
<antonius602> you can get ur data
<manpoole> yea you could try fresh install, but keep the the default radeon open source drivers they rock for your card
<muse> IBrokeMyUbuntu: have you tried the xfix in recovery mode?
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> I have MANY files I can't afford to lose
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> yes.
<kfizz> qopi: Have you changed your audio settings?
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> I tried xfix just before running irssi
<charly> porfa como entro a ubuntu-es
<antonius602> brokeubuntu: can u read them from live cd?  and perhaps back them up to another external device?  <-----probably easiest way
<GodHand> DR_Willis: in my ever increasing curosity of linux i've looked up and down this fstab file and i simply don't know how to change it
<steven_> There is no tab called password keyrings
<antonius602> then install fresh 9.04 no upgrade
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, see this page http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<antonius602> imho
<steven_> There is also no login and click remove Keyring option
<muse> IBrokeMyUbuntu: I have never used the feature but I think you can from the alternative cd 'recover a broken install'
<antonius602> and they are right
<manpoole> ati released the specs for that card so soon open source will be really great but its the best option we have as of current
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> usser: I'm on the pc that's not work9ng, can't surf the web...
<antonius602> the radeon drivers always work better for me rather than flglx
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, support for your card has been dropped by ati in the recent driver
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> don't have alt. pc -_-
<Dr_Willis> GodHand: its just a text file you alter as root user.. its documented allover the place. :)
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | GodHand
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, you're stuck with opensource one
<ubottu> GodHand: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<antonius602> <IBrokeMyUbuntu> live cd can let u search web, and what not
<antonius602> then u can chroot into ur mounted ubuntu / partion
<exodus_ms> steven_, did you read what I posted, it explains that
<muse> IBrokeMyUbuntu: I think live has it?? not sure thou
<qopi> kfizz: I've tried, but nothing seems to work/ make any difference
<GodHand> thank youuuu
<steven_> It does not
<ratius> is there any configuration file where we can make ubuntu tell me whats starting when it is booting instead of just showing up the progress bar?
<usser> qopi, did you try blueman?
<antonius602> brokeubuntu: u can try to change ur xorg driver from "flglx" to "radeon"
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> can you guys help me uninstall the drivers then? The linux kernel itself works, I just need to set the driver back to the open source one so I can start X...
<usser> ratius, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<antonius602> u don't need to uninstall
<BrixSa1> i have installed the darkice from source and i get the man darkice but i cant run the file it does not exist
<jlaroche> hello everyone
<antonius602> just change driver in /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<kfizz> qopi: Oh, well I haven't worked with bluetooth audio much, so I'm sorry I couldn't be more up
<antonius602> conf
<ratius> usser, ahh right! ty ^^
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> hold on.. I'm gonna write that down...
<usser> ratius, remove quiet splash from the kernel line of your ubuntu
<manpoole> would the radeon driver package have to be installed for that?
<antonius602> the radeon driver comes with X
<qopi> kfizz: if I do what it says for e.g. rhythm box here http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#SupportedPlayers i.e. gconftool -t string -s /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink "alsasink device=bluetooth" then go to System -> Preference -> Sound
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, sudo dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<exodus_ms> steven_, from what I pasted earlier --> If that doesn't work (No Password Keyrings tab) use: go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> how can I edit the file /etc/X11/corg.conf using the terminal? gedit needs the GUI to be up...
<qopi> kfizz: I can see that it has changed to ALSA (Custom)
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, remove anything that is listed there except modaliases package.
<antonius602> radeon and nv are the generic drivers that come w/ X
<mattgirv> IBrokeMyUbuntu: vim is easy to use
<muse>  IBrokeMyUbuntu: vim or nano
<geeksquad> sebsebseb: yes
<Dr_Willis> IBrokeMyUbuntu:  use nano, or some other terminal exitor liek vi,
<exodus_ms> steven_, or in terminal type   seahorse-preferences
<qopi> but then if I click test is says: " audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open audio device for playback."
<ratius> usser, thx for the quick answer :)
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, once you did that modify your xorg.conf to use ati instead of fglrx
<antonius602> i use nano..lol...use the one u like more
<jlaroche> could anyone assist with setting up a dualboot with windows xp and ubuntu jaunty 9.04 (64bit). I have Jaunty already installed and have 5 hard drives.... I want to put xp on a different drive from ubuntu
<qopi> usser: yeah, I'm using blueman, and the device is apparently connected but can't send audio to it
<sebsebseb> jlaroche: I could yeah
<PROject-Emerald> what should I use to mount a Ubuntu 9.04 ISO? BRasero?
<steven_> I just did that. There is NO tab titled Password keyrings
<jlaroche> super
<sebsebseb> geeksquad:
<steven_> There is no option to select login either
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, i found that changing xorg.conf only doesnt work, i had to purge all fglrx packages
<kfizz> qopi: Let me see if I can find the forum post I read the other day about someone trying to use their bluetooth headset, they had to do something that wasn't very obvious..just a sec
<steven_> That post is wrong
<antonius602> purging flglx packages helps change the opengl settings
<usser> ratius, no problem
<geeksquad> sebsebseb: what
<antonius602> which isn't easy to do in "easy" distros like ubuntu
<exodus_ms> steven_, what happens when you type   seahorse-preferences   into the terminal
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> how do I purge all fglrx at once? apt-get remove fglrx* ?
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, also once you get your X to a stable state, you might want to play around with radeonhd driver which is opensource and supposedly has 3d
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> isnt radeonhd only for newer cards?
<qopi> kfizz: ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> geeksquad: you won't lose data when upgrading Ubuntu
<antonius602> brokemyubuntu: i don't know the name of the apt package...
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> x1950 supported?
<manpoole> radeon and radeonhd have the same 3d engine
<haroelcabo> usser: i installed the bluetooth thing. now what follows ?
<geeksquad> if i was to update to 9.04 would i lose my files music and such (i mean using the update manager tool)
<jlaroche> i'm going to pm you sebsebseb
<geeksquad> nevermind
<antonius602> ati-drivers?
<geeksquad> thanks sebsebseb
<manpoole> i have 3d with x1650 using defualt radeon open source
<usser> haroelcabo, run blueman-applet
<steven_> nothing at all
<antonius602> radeon > flglx
<mattgirv> RadeonHD supports R500+
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> ok well is X1950 Pro R500+?
<BrixSa1> any one here with darkice experience?
<usser> IBrokeMyUbuntu, im not sure whats your chipset lspci | grep VGA look for R500+ or something similar
<steven_> oh wait
<manpoole> its a r500
<antonius602> it's supported by radeon driver
<mattgirv> Yes
<manpoole> same as the 1650
<steven_> I get an encryption tab and a PGP Passphrases tab
<haroelcabo> usser: every blue... binary file here is 'bluetooth ....' not 'blueman...'  . is that what you'd expect ?
<steven_> Nothing about login
<manpoole> i would just backup and reinstall ubuntu less of headache
<usser> haroelcabo, no, the name is blueman-applet
<IBrokeMyUbuntu> well since I'm on the PC im trying to fix, I have to leave the chat to try this stuff, thanks for the help guys, if it's still not fixed I'll be back later.
<antonius602> i agree w/ manpoole
<randyoo> hello all! problems with my parents' ancient Radeon under Linux Mint: strange video artifacts. Windows is perfect.
<exodus_ms> steven_, could you please enter my nick before you type our message
<haroelcabo> usser: then something is screwed
<manpoole> messing with xorg can be tough
<muse> steven_: you are trying to remove the keyring thing from evolution?
<antonius602> u can come to expect things like this w/ the upgrade option
<usser> haroelcabo, sudo apt-get install blueman ? that what you did?
<steven_> muse: Yes
<manpoole> sometimes easy but other times not so easy
<antonius602> never know what ur gonna get
<kfizz> qopi: Have you tried following these directions? A little outdated but should still apply: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=694010
<exodus_ms> muse, yes I gace him this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163167/
<steven_> muse: I never entered a key ring so I have no idea what the password could be
<antonius602> perfect, or crap...anyones guess...trouble shooting is a disater after a failed upgrade, tho]
<muse> steven_: asfar as I remember there is a option to do that that you can change with gconf-editor
<LrdMtrd> A computer on the LAN doesn't show up on the network section of nautilus
<LrdMtrd> Is there anyway I can search for it?
<steven_> Alright. I brought it up in command line. Now what?
<muse> exodus_ms: ah
<lordmetroid> ?
<haroelcabo> usser: now it is deleting bluez-gnome .... and installing blueman
<lordmetroid> I tried to write the IP in search but that didn't help
<exodus_ms> steven_, what does it say next to default key
<muse> steven_: exodus_ms gave you what you needed..
<usser> haroelcabo, thats fine
<steven_> Steven: Huh? When?
<usser> haroelcabo, its an either/or situation you cant have both
<steven_> oops lol
<qopi> kfizz: yeah, outdated now :( but chatting to someone (for first time) in bluez-users now so hopefully they can help...
<steven_> that page is wrong
<steven_> that tab does NOT exist
<bob_> cupsys is missing in /etc/init.d how do i get it back
<haroelcabo> usser: ok. now i ran blueman-applet , and some console output appeared, but no icon up there
<randyoo> anyone have any ideas about the video artifacts? Here is a link that shows the problem: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=25314
<kfizz> qopi: Good luck
<exodus_ms> steven_, I KNOW that, I have been trying to help you, please listen, go to applications->accessories->passwords and encryption keys
<usser> haroelcabo, is your bluetooth adapter enabled?
<steven_> exodus_ms Alright. I went there earlier, but I'll go again
<haroelcabo> usser: is that something i have to enable in the cmos ?
<VCoolio> Hi guys; during setting up things the last days I've changed my xorg.conf, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/163171/ . Could someone plz check if theres something redundant because xorg takes more cpu than necessary I think.
<benje> hello is there no version.h or utsrealease.h under /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.24/include/linux/ ?
<exodus_ms> steven_, dude, whatever, help yourself, I'm done
<Daemonik> I have a nautilus script I want to make available to all users. Where can I put it where all users' instances of Nautilus will list it?
<steven_> I am sorry. This is just not working. I am grateful for you trying to help me
<SeViLLa> ?
<VCoolio> Daemonik: gnomelook.org had nautilus scripts section
<usser> haroelcabo, not really, do you have a bluetooth adapter at all?
<VCoolio> Daemonik: gnome-look.org
<aaditya1> my box, running jaunty, freezes every few minutes
<muse> usser: haha
<aaditya1> anyone else experiencing the same?
<haroelcabo> usser: i think yes. I could lit up a 'antenna' icon which i think is bluetooth in the notebook
<leeguy92> who here is involved with the ARM release?
<steven_> I am in the Password and Encryption Keys dialog box. I still do not see that tab. What am I looking for?
<leeguy92> it seems like you are going for a ramdisk based thingy
<benje> when i try to recompil se401 with kpkg  it complain about The UTS Release version in include/linux version.h     ""  does not match current version:     "2.6.24.6"  Please correct this. make: *** [modules_image] Erreur 2
<haroelcabo> usser: by icon i mean a notebook physical light
<elexodus> manpoole: no, no screenshot...
<elexodus> Ok, So, I wrote zeros to the sectors using this code: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb3 count=10000000000000000000" then, I ran "fsck -v -y /dev/sdb3", and it ran trough a process, and then froze on "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410737 . Then I got an error message "Warning... fsck.vfat for device /dev/sdb3 exited with signal 9." I edited the fstab with "/dev/sdb1	/media/Spidora 	vfat
<elexodus> 	defaults,utf8,umask=0000,gid=46 0 	1" Afterwards, I ran (in terminal) "sudo rsync -av --progress --stats  /media/sda4 /media/Spidora". The problem is that writing to zeros worked, but only for the first  4.6GB or so of my 1TB drive...
<FloodBot3> elexodus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> haroelcabo, enable the adapter
<haroelcabo> usser: dmesg | grep -i bluetooth   acknowledges bluetooth
<IFixedMyUbuntu> I'm back!
<IFixedMyUbuntu> I got into X...
<haroelcabo> usser: how do you enable it ?
<lazermann> does anyone how to install audio driver in Microsoft Windows XP SP3? I have this file audio.exe. What should i do??? CAN ANYONE HELP, PLEASE!!!!!
<Arko> welcome back
<IFixedMyUbuntu> can you guys help me set up open source drivers?
<IFixedMyUbuntu> for ATI...
<bob_> The CUPS scheduler is not running when I go to system preferances default printer.
<TheNano> lazermann: NO . wrong channel
<usser> haroelcabo, well i have a switch here. physical switch
<elexodus> lazermann: you reallyt can't use a windows audio driver in Linux... you'd have to use Windows to get it to work.
<usser> haroelcabo, did it work for you before blueman at all?
<lazermann> TheNano Oh no!!!
<manpoole> ifixedmyubuntu which dirvers do you currently have installed?
<muse> TheNano: troll alert
<manpoole> proprietary?
<haroelcabo> usser: i never used it before
<usser> haroelcabo, cause blueman wont show an icon unless the adapter is present and enabled
<lazermann> elexodus no i mean in windows
<IFixedMyUbuntu> dunno... default -- just removed fglrx and it's a miracle this thing booted...
<BrixSa1> how can i know a device name to use on a program (darkice)?
<manpoole> and how did it get into x? lol
<bob_> The CUPS scheduler is not running when I go to system preferances default printer.
<elexodus> lazermann: wrong channel, hunny
<IFixedMyUbuntu> however, things like compiz are broken, and the themes dont display with all effects...
<BrixSa1> ﻿how can i know an audio device name to use on a program (darkice)?
<lazermann> elexodus why?
<MyWay> a guide to install my notebook in raid 0 with ubuntu 9.04?
<MyWay> i can't find it anywhere
<haroelcabo> usser:  my physical 'switch' is sort of an antenna
<manpoole> search for radeon in synaptic
<dragon_> !impatience | dragon_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about impatience
<dragon_> haha
<dragon_> ok
<elexodus> lazermann: this channel is for Linux. The channel you need is #crappysoftware
<bob_> The CUPS scheduler is not running when I go to system preferances default printer any help here?
<dragon_> jaunty freezes every few minutes. any ideas?
<usser> haroelcabo, k, can you kill blueman-applet restart it and pastebin the output it spits out
<lazermann> elexodus No way!
<manpoole> theres a #radeon channel too
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<IFixedMyUbuntu> I want to set up some open source drivers that support the X1950, and as much functionality as possible, because fglrx stopped supporting my card :(
<Uuu> wow, so many users left the irc... A cleanup or so/
<Uuu> ?
<lazermann> elexodus it is an invincibility that i will seek knowledge here on how to install driver in Windows
<pride1922> Hey, I just installed ubuntu (PT) with windows vista... but it all went wrong... My console window is messed up cant read half of it, also disk space always full when there is still lots of space. can anyone help? please?
<dragon_> Uuu: their server went down
<crdlb> IFixedMyUbuntu: the default "radeon" driver is really the only choice unless you want to install an older release of ubuntu
<dragon_> pride1922: that's terrible. i'm sorry
<steven_> Is there a command to bring up the terminal window on the desktop environ?
<lazermann> elexodus ms winblows is not crappysoftware
<IFixedMyUbuntu> but can I set it up to support 3d acceleration, etc?
<dragon_> steven_: gnome-terminal
<kovacsleeve> Anyone have any resources for getting a backlight to turn on on a laptop?
<pride1922> dragon_ anything i can do?
<Uuu> dragon_: just simply. Thanks ;]
<kfizz> steven_: You can press Alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<haroelcabo> usser: http://pastebin.com/m324f3dbf
<dragon_> pride1922: what went wrong exactly?
<pride1922> 1st
<pride1922> when i go to console
<pride1922> like
<pride1922> CTRL ALT F1
<FloodBot2> pride1922: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> pride1922: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bob_> In case I missed a reply The CUPS scheduler is not running when I go to system preferances default printer any help here?
<pride1922> i cant read half
<KyleK> lol a flood of floodbots
<usser> haroelcabo, all seems fine, did you a little bluetooth icon in your systray before?
<crdlb> IFixedMyUbuntu: yes, but '3d accleration' is not a black and white matter, radeon's 3d acceleration for your card is a light gray :)
<BrixSa1> how do you reference soundcards in alsa?
<muse> heh the floodbots are flooding :)
<usser> haroelcabo, did you have a little bluetooth icon in systray before blueman?
<haroelcabo> usser: before yes, because i had that bad version of bluetooth support
<elexodus> lazermann, yes it is
<haroelcabo> usser: that i kiiled
<haroelcabo> usser: i'll reboot
<bob_> In case I missed a reply The CUPS scheduler is not running when I go to system preferances default printer any help here?
<mindframe-> can someone help me get evolution mail notifications working in 9.04?
<lazermann> does anyone know how to upgrade from Ubunty Jaunty to Microsoft Windows '95???
<muse> does #ubuntu have ops?
<BrixSa1> lazermann:  are you joking?
<apot> lol
<coleys> lazermann: lol
<dragon_> lazermann: wth?
<bob_> brixsal thats what I thought also:)
<bashorty> hahahahhhahah
<dragon_> muse: yeah, need something?
<lazermann> no i am not I am upgrading here man!
<lazermann> not joking
<pride1922> df -T
<mythman> Can anyone recommend a mac style dock for ubuntu 9.04 that doesn't use much resources
<apot> but that is a very important upgrade path
<coleys> =o
<muse> dragon_: no just wondering..
<elexodus> lazermann: hey man, it's #ubuntu-ops you need to ask. They know everything.
<coleys> Someone forgot their meds. =p
<bashorty> lazerman: youre gonna need a dot matrix printer and some 5 inch diskettes
<TheNano> Can every body please INGORE laserman , I thought he was just some body lost in IRC and wanted to help but it seems not really right
<apot> but less useful than upgrading to 'trash bin' or 'brick'
<coleys> dod matrix lollolo
<dragon_> muse: it's #ubuntu-ops
<quizme> hi, how do i get my sound to work?  I don't have a sound card.  i think the speakers are built into my  monitor, but im not sure..... can somebody help me diagnose?
<BrixSa1> how does alsa references sound cards? i have a program anda i need to put the alsa and i dont know what it is
<muse> ok thanks
<lazermann> elexodus so u don't want to upgrade?!?!
<bob_> brixsal thats what I thought also:)
<coleys> !sound | quizme
<ubottu> quizme: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bob_> In case I missed a reply The CUPS scheduler is not running when I go to system preferances default printer any help here?
<apot> quizme, gonna need need an audio cable to run from monitor to analog audio jack?
<steven_> I don't suppose anyone here has gotten LOTRO to work in wine?
<dragon_> pride1922: you'd have to open a terminal window and type 'df -h'
<dragon_> and then paste the output here
<pride1922> haha
<quizme> apot: oh, maybe
<pride1922> cant :$
<Ken> x3
<pride1922> im back on vista :P
<coleys> ewww
<steven_> Noone likes Vista! Traitor!
<sebsebseb> !troll | lazerman
<ubottu> lazerman: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<coleys> !danger | pride1922
<ubottu> pride1922: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<bazhang_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<sebsebseb> see above and get rid of the guy please
<sebsebseb> bazhang_: oh didn't see you before I did the !ops
<bazhang_> lazermann, stop that
<quizme> apot: maybe my monitor doesn't have speakers..... i don't see any extra sound-like cable sockets
<BrixSa1> coleys i need some info on alsa, how does it reference so i can put the name or reference to the audio card on darkice a shoutcast encoder
<lazermann> Here is the link http://www.microsoft.com/upgrade-from-ubuntu-to-windows95.html
<dragon_> pride1922: got to boot to ubuntu to fix it
<apot> quizme, lol oks
<pride1922> yeah dragon_
<bazhang> lazermann, that is offtopic here
<dragon_> !troll > lazermann
<ubottu> lazermann, please see my private message
<steven_> I have to turn up my sound to 90% just to hear anything. How do I fix that? I normally got em at like 30%
<Uuu> lazermann: it's M$ marketing, or FUD
<quizme> apot: i think i'll just buy some speakers when i have some money.  thank you.  see how clueless i am?
<VCoolio> could someone plz check my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/163171/ and see if there is an obvious cause of xorg taking a lot of cpu?
<bazhang> lazermann, take chat elsewhere please
<lazermann> no
<Uuu> lazermann: don;'t trust 'em at all, as if you read a 'tabloid'
<Uuu> or so
<lazermann> i was just joking
<Uuu> sorry for ot
<apot> quizme, i only have my linux+, which amongst some of these guys makes my clueless as well
<apot> *me
<elexodus> lazermann: dude, we're trying to work here, this isn't supposed to be 4chan
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  i wouldbe suprised f anything in the xorg.conf made X take up a lot of cpu.
<sebsebseb> elexodus: to late he already went bye bye
<Uuu> elexodus: he's already gone or kicked
<bashorty> seeing as none of the mono channels are replying would a mono related question be ot?
<benje> no idee about module and source bugs ? ?
<steven_> I have to turn up my sound to 90% just to hear anything. How do I fix that? I normally got em at like 30%
<sebsebseb> Uuu: yep kicked
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: ok, where to check?
<bashorty> (sorry about asking to ask a question)
<Uuu> sebsebseb: good ;p
<elexodus> sebsebseb, bazhang, uUU: GOOD WORK,
<LjL> now why don't you go on to discuss lazermann's kickedness for the next 5 minutes
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  heres my xorg.conf   http://pastebin.com/f3c05b92a
<sebsebseb> LjL: heh heh kind of funny  you saying that,  since you didn't want to be an op anymore
<muse> VCoolio: why not restore your backup (hopefully you backedup) then apply the changes that you want. I know when I messed with xorg I change awhole lot of stuff that I needn't...
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  clarify what the actual problem and how  you are seeing it take up alot of cpu.. and also check the forums - theres Lots of good info on the forums.
<Dr_Willis> VCoolio:  you could just move the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.TESTING  and restart X  it 'should' redetect/config everything
<steven_> I have to turn up my sound to 90% just to hear anything. How do I fix that? I normally got em at like 30%
<muse> Dr_Willis: does it create a new xorg.conf?
<bashorty> does anyone here do any dev in mono on ubuntu? what debugger do you use?
<darkblue_B> DotEdit ?? I updated to 9.04 and tried to run dotedit, stock in the apps menu - and nothing.. where do I look for errors? DOes this run?
<VCoolio> Dr_Willis: I did sort of and cpu dropped from steady 15 % to 4, so I thought xorg.conf was the problem
<sebsebseb> bashorty: Ubuntu people doing mono not that likely
<elexodus> Ok, So, I wrote zeros to the sectors using this code: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb3 count=10000000000000000000" then, I ran "fsck -v -y /dev/sdb3", and it ran trough a process, and then froze on "Reclaiming unconnected clusters." Here's a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1410737 . Then I got an error message "Warning... fsck.vfat for device /dev/sdb3 exited with signal 9." I edited the fstab with "/dev/sdb1	/media/Spidora 	vfat
<elexodus> 	defaults,utf8,umask=0000,gid=46 0 	1" Afterwards, I ran (in terminal) "sudo rsync -av --progress --stats  /media/sda4 /media/Spidora". The problem is that writing to zeros worked, but only for the first  4.6GB or so of my 1TB drive...
<sebsebseb> bashorty: you can  try #linux  ,but I got a feeling certain people in there won't like Mono much,  because of it's links to  Microsoft,  being the open source version of .NET
<bazhang> lazerman, behave
<crdlb> bashorty: you could try #mono on irc.gnome.org
<muse> steven_: right click your sound-applet, then 'open volume control' and power up what ever you need
<Uuu> steven_: look for volume settings
<bashorty> sebsebseb: hmmmm, thats a shame its a really nice env. ok ill try those places thanks for the help :)
<apot> steven_: sounds like your speakers are physically turned lower, or your OS or application volume are turned lower
<elexodus> Anybody know how to force a partician to write all to zeros?
<sebsebseb> bashorty: there is also #proggramming
<sebsebseb> bashorty: Banshee is nice sure that uses Mono
<steven_> It is on HDA Intel (Alsa mixer) Is that right?
<lazerman> bazhang yeah well sure. I wasnt going to overplay anyway
<sebsebseb> bashorty: F-spot is alright as well,  but seriosuly why you would want to program Mono stuff?
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  you mean write 0's to the whole parittion. thus eraseingit totally?
<muse> steven_: ya
<kdjtar> can anyone help me with wine? I'm trying to compile it using './configure --enable-win64 CC=/usr/bin/gcc --enable-opengl', but when I execute 'make depend && make' after some time I get: http://yfrog.com/5lsnapshot4p
<steven_> Weird. I guess I just have a weird computer
<coleys> steven_: We have the same card, my sound does the same thing... We use pulseaudio,
<fehrp> hey all
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: exactly. It's been corrupted, and the small portion of the partitian that I wrote 0's to is working fine now.
<steven_> Thank you! Can I just do a search for that through the package manager or whatever?
<muse> steven_: have you turned up any of the panels?
<steven_> Aye
<steven_> Master is at 100%
<muse> oh.. nevermind
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  just dd to the whole parittion, or drive, you will then need to fdisk it to make parittions/filesystems on it.
<fehrp> would you buy an X301 1.4GHz SSSD128GB 2GB RAM Intel GMA 4500HD for 1400EUR?
<coleys> muse: The volume is wierd for our card, like there's 100% then there's 80% which is min you can't hear after that.
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  similer to --> (BE CAREFULL) dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1
<muse> ok
<kfizz> Since I upgraded to Jaunty, whenever I plug in my USB drive, a shortcut is not automatically put on the desktop; I liked that feature, how can I re-enable it?
<LjL> !ot | fehrp
<ubottu> fehrp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> fehrp, ask in ##hardware
<steven_> Time to test this....*crosses fingers*
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: I already did "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb3 count=10000000000000000000", and all I got was about 4.5GB out of my TB...
<Sealbhach1> sebsebseb:  sabdfl is OK with Mono.. see Ubuntu Open Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekJaunty/AskMark [QUOTE] yes, i believe mono is a reasonable runtime to include in a distribution like ubuntu [/QUOTE]
<muse> coleys: well there are other meters that you can adjust that could up the vol.. like I can adjust surround meter and it turns it up.
<coleys> steven_: Just be glad that our sounds works =p Did you have to add the three lines to your alsabase.conf?
<Uuu> elexodus: without "count" it does not work properly?
<steven_> I have not added the lines yet
<LjL> Sealbhach1: that is more than a bit offtopic, try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  thers no need for a count
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  and you may want to do a bs=1024 to make it faster
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: Ok, let me try this over again.
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: what's the bs?
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  and there are some commands that can actually 'check' a drive for errors.. like the badblocks command.
<egc> hi
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  blocksize. using bs=1024 will speed it up by like 200+%
<Dr_Willis> :)
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: how is the badblocks command used?
<sebsebseb> Sealbhach1: that's nice, but  people that use other distros, a lot of them won't agree with everything Shuttleworth agrees with,  just a little something to think about.    Just like everyone dosan't agree with everything Linus Torvalds or Richard Stallman says either.   this is all rather off topic as well for this channel
<macman> hey guys
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: nice.
<egc> where do failed ssh attempts get logged?
<Dr_Willis> man badblocks - ive rarely had to mess with it.   I think mkfs can auto-call badblocks with the rght options
<macman> im trying to unmount my external hds on my desktop but it says only root can
<macman> why is this ?
<Sealbhach1> sure
<thirsteh> egc: /var/log/auth.log
<Dr_Willis> egc:  check out the 'logwatch' command - it can summarize all ssh access :)
<egc> thirsteh, Dr_Willis: thanks!
<muse> macman: perhaps they are mounted root?
<Dr_Willis> egc:  its a NIfty command im glad i found.
<macman> muse: strange cause i have them in my fstab yet when i boot up they dont' automount
<apot> macman: running the context menu "Unmount Volume" might be better
<apot> not sure if non-root users can run umount?
<Dr_Willis> egc:  'logwatch --service sshd' :)
<thirsteh> egc: You should be able to do something like: sudo grep "Failed password for" /var/log/auth.log
<muse> macman: are you sure you did your mount correctly?
<Dr_Willis> apot:  if the fstab is set right they can unmount filesystems  or mount them
<steven_> Alright. Well that didn't work. How do I add the three lines?
<egc> awesome, trying it now
<xcdfgkjhgcv> How do I remove the password for a user?
<Linuz2009> is there a way to make my computer perform faster?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Linuz2009: Lots of ways.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Linuz2009: Defragment, install more RAM, run less stuff.
<egc> wow
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Linuz2009: There's literally hundreds of ways.
<egc> seems i have some interesting log messages ;)
<Linuz2009> xcdfgkjhgcv: how can I defrag my computer that's running ubuntu
<bazhang> xcdfgkjhgcv, no need to defrag linux
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Linuz2009: Overclocking is a popular way.
<muse> Linuz2009: run win98 haha.. it runs at the speed of light. :)
<Magician> you don't need to linuz:
<Dr_Willis> overclocking in linux.. can be.. bad.
<apot> i figured they can mount or unmount filesystems as a nod to having usb drives be useful. but specifically running umount from the console requires root?
<bazhang> xcdfgkjhgcv, please stop with the bad advice; overclocking is not a good idea
<Magician> not really if you do it from bios
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Linuz2009 bazhang: All filesystems are susceptible to fragmentation.
<Linuz2009> windows is not safe for me.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bazhang: Yes it is.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> bazhang: Overclocking IS a good idea.
<Dr_Willis> apot:  usb drives are handled by 'hal'   so its not  handled by the fstab
<Linuz2009> then I'll try to defrag my file system.
<elky> xcdfgkjhgcv, please stop.
<Magician> if you know what you are doing and have a custom setup then overclocking can be very useful
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  it wont do you much good if at all.
<fyn_> I upgraded to jaunty just now and am having some dpkg issues, seems some package is putting weird stuff in status?  This is beyond my apt/dpkg fu, how do I handle it?
<fyn_> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 36299 package `libftgl2': `Depends' field, reference to `libgcc1': version contains ` '
<xcdfgkjhgcv> elky: NO.
<Linuz2009> why?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Because I hate you all.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Bye.
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  if your system is not fragmented.. it wont do any good.
<Sealbhach1> wow
<famicom> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<worldcitizen09> hi
<apot> Dr_Willis: I assumed macman was trying to unmount his/her usb drive by umount
<Linuz2009> okay, fragment my computer by using what command?
<worldcitizen09> can someone help me with installing bsnl broadband on ubuntu 9
<Dr_Willis> apot:  use fstab method.. OR let hal handle it. :) best to not mixx the 2
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  thers no standard DEFRAGment tool in ubuntu. none is needed normally.
<progre55> hi people! I know it's not the right place to ask, but please if you know how to edit the firefox config settings, help me out here
<apot> Dr_Willis, i agree
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  just forget about defragging linux drives.
<Magician> linuz why do you need to defragment    everything should be in order    what is your true problem
<Uuu> Linuz2009: if you have small RAM, try using more lightweight desktop environment - like XFCE, LXDE
<Linuz2009> okay, so what's another way to clean my computer?
<Dr_Willis> Linuz2009:  uninstall stuff... good luck
<Magician> You should not need to if you did a clean install
<vluser_> can somebody help me? I can't print from my canon pixmap ip2600
<Uuu> progre55: about:config
<Magician> pm me linuz2009
<PerryArmstrong> genii; ther???
<Dr_Willis> vluser_:  ive noticed my ip1600 also has issues...
<fyn_> like can i regenerate the dpkg status file or???
<progre55> Uuu, thanks man, appreciate!
<rainman> hi all, can somebody help me? i need create raid1 using 2discs(mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md3 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1). everything seems fine but after reboot i can't see raid(cat /proc/mdstat). where is a problem ,pls? thanks
<Dr_Willis> fyn_:  perhaps this will help>
<Dr_Willis> !clone | fyn_
<ubottu> fyn_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<vluser_> mine says /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij failed
<vluser_> I have the file
<vluser_> any ideas?
<Linuz2009> I'm fine with my own RAM but how can I uninstall the printer program?
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: Can I stop the write midway?
<Uuu> progre55: UbuCommunityPower ;p
<Dr_Willis> vluser_:  not really - check the forums and  cups.org
<Magician> what is the name of the printer program
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  sure why not.. the drive has been 'whiped' to death anyway...
<macman> muse: /dev/sdb1 /media/external ntfs-3g force 0
<Linuz2009> I need to also uninstall other related packages, is that okay?
<lukinfore> hi, is there .desktop file for mplayer somewhere in repos?
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  im suprised the dding is fixing anything.
<lukinfore> mean not gmplayer
<Dr_Willis> lukinfore:  a .dekstop file is just a little text file that defines the icon and other things..  mplayer has no 'gui' so it normally dosent have an icon.
<muse> macman: does the mount point exist? Also if it is mounted in fstab you do know it won't show as an icon on the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> lukinfore:  you could find the gmplayer.desktop and copy it to mplayer.desktop and edit it if you want.
<rainman> anybody who know software raids under linux, pls?
<lukinfore> it defines opening isues
<rocky_> is there any solution to the slow flash on ubuntu? I'm using adobe's plugin
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: how will that help?
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: I did the command before I could use bs=1024... it's just taking forever, and I'm not sure it's working.
<Dr_Willis> fyn_:  help what? :) i missed somthing?
<mindframe-> can someone help me figure out why email notifications for evolution are not working?
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  it will take a long time to do a several gb hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> elexodus:  how big a hd is it?
<tuga3d> hi all
<lukinfore> so say i have mplayer-nogui installed and mplayer as defaukt application for video - viseo would open in totem
<muse> rocky_: install the lastest version of flash
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: about 887GB...
<rocky_> muse: mine is very recent
<Uuu> elexodus: check if the... light indicator of HDD lights/blinks
<tuga3d> hi all, how can i make a package with scons?
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: 1TB total.
<muse> rocky_: is it 10?
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: i upgraded to jaunty and my status file is messed.  Like so: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 36299 package `libftgl2': `Depends' field, reference to `libgcc1': version contains ` '
<rocky_> yeah
<rainman> mdadm, pls?
<rocky_> muse: yes, 10
<Dr_Willis> lukinfore:  if you set it right it should open in mplayer. but that will be a video window with no controlls at all.
<kinto> I have a very annoying problem, after my computer comes back from sleep, it does not reconnect to the LAN, no matter what I do?
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: I can't even purge that package to reinstall it.
<lukinfore> what do you mean - set it right?
<rocky_> muse: video playback isn't as good on ubuntu as on windows when I use flash :(
<muse> rocky_: hmm.. well that is the only improvement I can think of
<lukinfore> i set it with xdg-mime
<elexodus> Uuu: the light indicator reacts to the RAID Array set up. I'm running a Dell PowerEdge... So the RAID Array is hardwired in. The 1TB drive is entirely seperate.
<Dr_Willis> fyn_:   I recall deleteing that file befor and redoing the apt-get update/upgrade and it remade it.. I think.. (move it to another filename perhaps is safer)
<PerryArmstrong> genii; ther???
<muse> rocky_: ya I found that aswell
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: cool, i'll give that a go.
<g[r]eek> Hi guys I'm trying to apt-get update but I get a whole lot of "Error... 404 Not found" lines, yet my entries in sources.list are accurate
<rocky_> muse: :( it is really killing me
<Dr_Willis> fyn_:   be carefull in those dirs.. not to delete any dirs. :) i had an issue once where a empty dir was missing.. and goofed things up
<muse> rocky_: what is your setup? ubuntu version.
<rocky_> muse: 9.04
<g[r]eek> I'm using Gutsy
<steven_> How do I access Perl in Ubuntu?
<rocky_> desktop
<muse> 32 or 64?
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: seems like it really wants status :(
<rocky_> (but it is a laptop XD)
<rocky_> muse: 32
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: apt and dpkg are plain unhappy without it, glad i didn't delete.
<macman> guys
<Dr_Willis> fyn_:  check the forums is all i can suggest
<macman> how do i install the kernal sources ?
<fyn_> :(
<macman> 2.6.27-7-generic
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: Thanks for tryin!
<Uuu> fyn_: this file can be repaired by hand
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  perl  from the command line. :)
<fyn_> Uuu: So I can just nix that line and it'll be happy?
<muse> rocky_: hmm.. I can't think of any improvements for you. Sorry..
<rocky_> :(
<fyn_> Uuu: Or will it get confused that there's a package there without a status for it?
<Uuu> fyn_: provided you'll not mess it up more ;]
<steven_> I tried that
<rocky_> I have to wonder how they manage to keep things focused on ubuntu with so few ops
<steven_> lol didn't work
<Dr_Willis> fyn_:  i would backup the original in case.
<benje> macman: use the paquage in repository else you have to apply yourself ubuntu patch
<fyn_> Dr_Willis: haha no doubt :)
<adnan> what is the difference between a "system" user and a "normal" user
<Uuu> fyn_: so it won't see that package
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I make a bootable flash drive?
<benje> adnan: what the user can do
<g[r]eek> Are the Gutsy apt reposirtories still available online?
<benje> hello palomer use unetbootin
<fyn_> Uuu: and then just reinstall that package and tell it to overwrite itself?
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  what do you wish to boot on it? you can use grub or syslinux
<Uuu> fyn_: so later you can maybe reinstall that package, but it could be possible not to remove the package entry, but fix it somewhat
<g[r]eek> Why would I get Error 404 Not found when doing apt-get update?
<adnan> benje: is a deamon a "system" user
<palomer> I just want to put ubuntu on a flash drive
<palomer> and then install packages
<benje> g[r]eek:  check that your repository is ok
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  thats not quite as easially done.
<steven_> Is there like an official Ubuntu 9.04 pdf out there anywhere?
<Uuu> fyn_: wait... what is the package?
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  unetbootin can make a bootabl ubuntu 'livecd' on a thumbdrive.
<muse> ok cheers everyone.. jaunty rocks.. :P
<sober_> running xubuntu 9.04 here and having a problem it seems that my resolution setting is not being saved after a restart
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  but no 'persistant' save on that setup.
<kinto> reposting this ? ::
<kinto> I have a very annoying problem, after my computer comes back from sleep, it does not reconnect to the LAN, no matter what I do?
<napa_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<benje> palomer: i have doc but in french about that http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/depuis_une_cle_usb?s[]=live&s[]=usb
<duelboot> Anyone? I'm running 8.04 - CD-ROM and DVD won't mount a disc unless it's blank CD, but I can't burn anything to it...dmeg contains line stating I need to update the driver...how do I do this?...oh, and it worked fine prior to Hardy!
<rocky_> bai bai
<bazhang> g[r]eek, gutsy is end of life, you will need to upgrade for security fixes and support
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  you may want to check out ' http://pendrivelinux.org ' web site
<adnan> is a deamon a "system" user
<Dr_Willis> oops  its http://pendrivelinux.com
<kovacsleeve> How do I change the sound level of the beep the computer makes when I do something it doesnt like?
<palomer> what about system > administration > create bootable usb drive?
<palomer> create a usb startup disk
<palomer> I meant
<fyn_> Uuu: libftgl2
<g[r]eek> bazhang, I just want to install one module, namely libapache2-mod-python - so I'm hoping I don't have to upgrade just to get this one module
<fyn_> Uuu: so it was in the depends line ... some binary noise wound up around libgcc.  killed the depends line entirely and tiried reinstalling.  now it's pissed at me :(   apt-get --reinstall install libftgl2
<fyn_> Reading package lists... Done
<bazhang> g[r]eek, its not supported anymore please /msg ubottu upgrade for links
<fyn_> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Uuu> fyn_: i think that apt/dpkg can complain that there is no package (as it thought) but files are present, so you'll have to delete them manually in that case, if there is not an important system package (i'll check if it is)
<benje> palomer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Uuu> oh
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  i dident see that menu item there any more on Jaunty.. but that command does seem to still exist..
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  thats proberly the best way. :)
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  unetbootin is a similer command thats also handy
<fyn_> Uuu: now what?
<Dr_Willis> palomer:  aha - on jaunty its called 'usb-startupdisk -creator'
<vigo> steven_: I do not know how 'official' it is, but here , http://www.soft82.com/download/linux/ubuntu/, still looking, and note the links to Canonical.
<Uuu> fyn_: so apt dies... strange. i
<macman> guys i think installed the wrong linux headers .. how can i fix
<Uuu> fyn_: i'm checking something right now and maybe i'll find something.
<g[r]eek> How do I check my version of linux/
<steven_> I type "perl" in the commandline but it is not bringing it up. The cursor just moves to the next line and starts blinking. Surely there is more to it than that
<mattgirv> uname -r
<bazhang> lsb_release -a g[r]eek
<g[r]eek> No I mean 7.10
<mattgirv> steven_, Thats the perl interpreter
<g[r]eek> thanks
<fyn_> Uuu: I was able to dpkg -i that packaage again from the package cache but apt-get upgrade is still telling me 'sementation faulty tree"
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  perl has no gui
<steven_> really? That simple eh? As long as it works
<g[r]eek> Ok thanks for help cheers
<fyn_> Uuu: Is that a tree I can rebuild somehow?
<mattgirv> steven_, Yep, you can parse files through it that have perl code already written
<mattgirv> use whatever editor you like :)
<mattgirv> try Anjuta
<steven_> Where is a good place to find documentation for learning Perl? Yes, I want to start learning. heh
<mattgirv> learn.perl.org ;)
<alienkid10> what's a good ubuntu netbook?(brand, model, URL)
<steven_> k, thanks
<fyn_> Uuu: tried apt-get update which worked fine, but upgrade is still whining about a faulty tree
<lastman> perl -e 'print "Hello world\n"' :-)
<steven_> You guys have been most helpful. Thanks for putting up with me haha
<Uuu> `Depends' field, reference to
<Uuu> 02:16:14 `libgcc1': version contains ` '
<mattgirv> perl rox
<tuga3d> i just buil a software (yafaray) how do i make a package out of it?
<mattgirv> good choice ;)
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  Perl is documented at 100000000000's of web sites and books
<Uuu> oh, paste in console rules ;/
<tsuber2000> using xubuntu on acer netbook
<steven_> After Perl I intend to learn Lua
<Uuu> fyn_: co it said before: libgcc1': version contains ` ', yes?
<sebsebseb> steven_: Python is a great one to learn
<R0b0t1> Hello, I'm trying to compile something but it gives me a linking error saying crti.o is missing... I've read that this is supposed to be part of lib6c-dev, which I have.
<mattgirv> sebsebseb, hush :D
<sebsebseb> steven_: Ubuntu uses quite a bit of Python also
<duelboot> Anyone? I'm running 8.04 - CD-ROM and DVD won't mount a disc unless it's blank CD, but I can't burn anything to it...dmeg contains line stating I need to update the driver...how do I do this?...oh, and it worked fine prior to Hardy!
<fyn_> rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin ... kills my package cache so update should fix it now, lets see :)
<thirsteh> yeah, I was about to say; Python is a great language to learn
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: you tried to convert this guy to Perl?  when I wasn't paying attention?
<steven_> Perhaps I'll learn Python next and Lua after.
<Uuu> fyn_: so maybe recover that file from backup (hope you made one) and just fix the line
<mattgirv> sebsebseb, nope he was already converted when i spoke to him
<JamesD772> im on an Acer Aspire and i am trying to start ath0, the device is listed in iwconfig and i have followed all intsrcutions on the forum correctly. is there a command for terminal to start in manually?
<mattgirv> :)
<vigo> sreven_: also here: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux)_Guide/Introduction, is a wiki, so I am uncertain of the sources, but looks like one I will get.
<sebsebseb> mattgirv: oh ok
<fyn_> Uuu: yup, but it wasn't a null, it was several high asciii characters ... i tried fixing that line, that's how i got this far :)
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  for learning a 'first' language.. you might want to do Python First. its a bit easier to learn i think.
<kronopio> coleys: I am back
<steven_> I know some C++, but alright
<fyn_> Uuu: bah ... even killing the package cache I'm still getting a faulty tree
<thirsteh> steven_: you probably want to learn Python first. Not that Python is necessarily better than Perl, but it's a lot easier to learn
<Dr_Willis> steven_:   Yoy can expand python with C++ :)
 * malex just upgraded to jaunty and much to his dismay found that suspend to RAM didn't work. Are there known glitches I need to be aware of? Thanks.
<Uuu> fyn_: how did you "fixed" it?
<Uuu> fyn_: deleted that line?
<steven_> Cool
<fyn_> Uuu: What does apt mean when it says tree?
<JamesD772> im on an Acer Aspire and i am trying to start ath0, the device is listed in iwconfig and i have followed all intsrcutions on the forum correctly. is there a command for terminal to start in manually?
<R0b0t1> Hello, I'm trying to compile something but it gives me a linking error saying crti.o is missing... I've read that this is supposed to be part of lib6c-dev, which I have. What could I try?
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  python is more 'structured' and easier to grasp  the fundamentals..
<mattgirv> in what context fyn_ ?
<sebsebseb> fyn_: you installed tree?
<R0b0t1> JamesD772: Try eth1 instead.
<sebsebseb> !find tree
<ubottu> Found: device-tree-compiler, konqueror-plugin-domtreeviewer, libhtml-tree-perl, python2.5, python2.6 (and 38 others)
<Uuu> fyn_: i think it is 'segmentation fault' with 'tree' from 'reading tree' or so
<sebsebseb> !info tree
<ubottu> tree (source: tree): displays directory tree, in color. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2.1-1 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 96 kB
<JamesD772> try what?
<fyn_> Uuu: yes, i deleted the depends line and I reinstalled that package from the deb I had in the package cache.
<JamesD772> its for wirelesss
<fyn_> mattgirv: "segmentation faulty tree" as an error from dpg
<fyn_> mattgirv: sorry, apt-get
<Dr_Willis> JamesD772:  I used the netbook remix on my acer aspire one. wireless worked from the start.
<fyn_> mattgirv: is that a tree i can rebuild
<centaur5> Does anybody know if supergrubdisk supports ext4?
<android60> can someone please help, I just built a lightweight machine for a NAS but when I go to install ubuntu from the cd menu, I just keep seeing errors like this http://pastebin.com/m7c9abf9a
<Uuu> fyn_: so maybe recover that file and line Depends: and write in that place a fake dependency, something like "libglib"
<mattgirv> Fyn_, run this ' sudo rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin '
<sebsebseb> centaur5: maybe
<JamesD772> its listed in iwconfig but not when i click on the networking icon
<mattgirv> then apt-get update
<sebsebseb> centaur5: ,but Grub and the file system aren't linked as such
<mattgirv> :)
<fyn_> mattgirv: ya i did that and then an apt-get update, it's still doing it
<Uuu> fyn_: what a play on system files ;]
<mattgirv> close it and try again
<chrispitzer> is there any usability testing like "silverback" available for linux?
<Dr_Willis> JamesD772:  rightclick, or left click. try both.
<R0b0t1> Hello, I'm trying to compile something but it gives me a linking error saying crti.o is missing... I've read that this is supposed to be part of lib6c-dev, which I have. What could I try?
<dan> Anyone know why I've multiple Novell IPs in my firewall log?
<WebcamWonder> Ok, somehow, the state of my capslock is screwed. I accidentally hit the capslock key, and then turned it off, only to realize now that I actually need to turn on the capslock to type in lower case :S
<weasel8> Ok, so my sister's laptop is running ubuntu w/ xfce4 and all of a sudden, one day, the window manager disappears. the rest of xfce works fine, all programs working, but there are no window titles, no resizing or moving windows, etc...click on the "Window Manager" button in Xfce settings and it says "These settings are not available with your current window manager (unknown)." Does anybody know what's up?
<KyleK> centaur5: it might be able to read it as ext2 or 3
<sebsebseb> centaur5: altough there was something in the release notes about people who upgrade and then convert Ext3 to Ext4,  and then having to put on a later Grub
<JamesD772> it says Wireless Connections:
<steven_> What is a great site to start learning Python? I have found a few, but anyone have some recommendations?
<centaur5> sebsebseb, Well I need it reinstalled since I upgraded from ext3 to ext4 after installing Jaunty.  So if I install it from supergrubdisk should it get me up and going?
<JamesD772> *Wireless Networks:
<Dr_Willis> steven_:   python.org :)
<JamesD772> my bad
<Uuu> fyn_: i'm interesting, however this info is not valuable for me fpr this problem: you upgraded Ubuntu? From what version?
<steven_> Yeah, I found that one
<Dr_Willis> steven_:  proberly books on it in the package manager also
<fyn_> Uuu: intrepid to jaunty
<JamesD772> theres no way too force it
<JamesD772> "on"
<sebsebseb> steven_: http://www.diveintopython.org/
<centaur5> sebsebseb, Sounds like something I'll need to check out.  Darn, I should have left it at ext3.  :)
<steven_> Ubuntu 9.04 comes with full Python right?
<Dr_Willis> wow - thers a lot pf python related packages..
<mattgirv> pretty sure its installed as standard
<sebsebseb> steven_: I guess so
<Dr_Willis> !find python
<ubottu> Found: bittornado, diveintopython, diveintopython-zh, gimp, idle-python2.6 (and 1031 others)
<fyn_> mattgirv: does this mean that the tree that update is sending me is making some subprocess of apt segfault?  wtf?
<Uuu> fyn_: tried with my advice of fixing depends entry/
<Dr_Willis> 1031 packages relateing to python. :)
<Uuu> ?
<sebsebseb> centaur5: check the 9.04 release notes out, it mentions your issue it seems
<Eneerge> what would cause a system to be extremely slow when trying to play video after performing video encoding... Video plays fine after reboot.  I do a new encoding, and i have to reboot afterwards in order to play it.  The cpu is @ most 4% load, but the video is very jumpy.  I tried issuing a drop_caches 3 which cleared my cache, but the video playback is still slow.  is there anything else i can do besides rebooting to get vide
<Eneerge> o playback back to normal?
<Linuz2009> how to uninstall evolution mail.
<JamesD772> so theres nothing i can doo?
<fyn_> Uuu: yes, that problem is solved and dpkg is happy, but now my apt is screwed with this 'segmentation faulty tree'
<mattgirv> Fyn_, usually its some outdated or corrupt file that causes it
<Yanick_> hi, is there a subversion plugin for Ubuntu, kinda like Turtoise, because Eclipse just start to p**s me off :)
<mattgirv> Fyn, that command removes those files
<Uuu> fyn_: that fault was AFTER I wrote that
<fyn_> mattgirv: anything aside from the two  bin files there that'd be loaded?  i did rm them ... actually found that on the forums before you mentioend even.
<centaur5> Thanks sebsebseb I'll have to do that.
<sebsebseb> centaur5: ok good luck
<Uuu> fyn_: so: did you add a fake dependency?
<[flaming]> what's the channel that it sends yo uto if you're in a proxy?
<JamesD772> Does anyone have any input??
<Uuu> fyn_: (maybe you missed my text)
<dkulchenko> In Gnome Do, the main image (obviously an enlarged image of the Tracker icon) is shown extremely pixelated. How can I replace that image?
<sebsebseb> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<fyn_> Uuu: no, i killed the depends line entirely and then reinstalled the package
<Uuu> fyn_: so you missed my text ;]
<mattgirv> ah, hm well do check your dependencies are up to date like Uuu said, perhaps add the sources manually into your source list
<vigo> steven_: also the Community Documentation covers a mass of data and other tweaks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux <<is like a starting point.
<Uuu> fyn_: so maybe recover that file and line Depends: and write in that place a fake dependency, something like "libglib"
<JamesD772> im on an Acer Aspire and i am trying to start ath0, the device is listed in iwconfig and i have followed all intsrcutions on the forum correctly. is there a command for terminal to start in manually?
<Eneerge> anyone have an idea?
<cappicard> heya. what could I do to apache2 to prevent it from jacking up my ping times from 21ms to 3000ms?
<fyn_> Uuu: the status file is fine, but apt keeps getting a faulty pkgcache from update somehow
<Stepan1> Is there a way I can build a macro for Ubuntu?  I want it to 1) Kill a program, 2) Launch the program.  Skype freezes up often with 9.04 and I'm stuck until they fix it.
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: shell scripts  SSH scripts
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: that's more advanced stuff
<mattgirv> cappicard: Set up traffic shaping so apache2 only has access to part of your bandwidth
<Linuz2009> how to uninstall evolution mail.
<sebsebseb> Stepan1: you can kill a program with killall prograname or xkill and click on it
<Uuu> fyn_: It is not connected with that file? (just asking, i don't know0
<cappicard> hmm...
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: why?
<mattgirv> otherwise when its accessed itll probably spike your connection if you are on a regular adsl
<cappicard> i'm on cable.
<WebcamWonder> Stepan1: Skype hasn't been worked on for quite sometime now. I wouldn't expect them to fix anything. As far as the script is concerned: a simple, pkill skype && skype
<cappicard> but yeah, i see what you mean
<sebsebseb> Stepan1:   .sh files yeah
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I never used it
<Uuu> fyn_: sudo apt-get clean    ?
<vluser> help!!!
<fyn_> Uuu: wow ... i deleted it for like a fourth time but this time update worked.  maybe someone goofed on the other end?
<Stepan1> sebsebseb: I will look it up, thanks
<dan> Anyone know why Novell IP addresses are in my firewall log?
<mattgirv> cappicard: yeah even so, i just mean anything with a limited upload rate
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I've always checked my mail online
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yeah
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Ubuntu comes with some stuff that not everyone uses
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> hi
<weasel8> any ideas?
<vluser> any onw knoe of any docs on setting up a canon ip2600 printer?'
<Uuu> fyn_: deleted "it" - the file?
<Stepan1> WebcamWonder: Skype was designed for 8.10 and I havent had problems with it.  Either way, i dont think its a skype issue.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ,but you don't really need to get rid of those, because   Linux programs hardly take up any space anyway
<fyn_> mattgirv: Uuu and Dr_Willis --- thanks!  big help, all.
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: so you mean un-installing them wouldn't make the system stable?
<JamesD772> so theres no way to MMAKE ath0 work!?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009:   yep it would make no difference
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I have no audio on my laptop :(
<Uuu> fyn_: gr33ts from Poland ;] glad I could help.
<fyn_> Uuu: it was the pkgcache.bin and its friend, which were making apt segfault
<vluser> any why does ubuntu terminal say "no such file or directory" when the file does indeed exist?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: just don't use the apps you don't want, but if you really want to uninstall yes you can do that as  well
<JamesD772> vluser:
<benje> JamesD772: do you read the doc ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<JamesD772> caps sensitve
<Uuu> fyn_: please get assured everything works to make me happy ;)
<JamesD772> benje: thats what i followed to a T
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: Okay, but I'm trying to clean out my PC
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Ubuntu is not stable on your computer???
<vluser> JamesD772, I'm trying to run /usr/bin/tpsetup
<vluser> the file is there
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: that's so Windows
<fyn_> Uuu: Much apreciation from Canada.  I've several Polish friends and always admire a country that has a holiday for water fights ;)
<vluser> but when I execute it, it says it's not there
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you can have loads of apps installed in Ubuntu, without issues :)
<mattgirv> fyn_, Thought it was :D happy ubuntuing
 * NoSoundOnUbuntu takes a number for help with audio
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Ubuntu and other Desktop Linux distros are designed to have loads of programs installed, unlike Windows
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: can I use two browser as well?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: of course
<vluser> unable to execute /usr/bin/tpsetup: no such file or directory
<WebcamWonder> Stepan1: Last Skype hotfix was released on 16.06.2008, and since then the developers of the Linux skype have moved to other platforms, such as embedded, etc.
<Linuz2009> I've got firefox and swift fox
<vluser> the file is there!
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you can have 6 or more open  if you really want
<benje> JamesD772: so you get the last madwifi driver ?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Swiftfox hummm
<vigo> Linuz2009: I just removed the icons, gui stuff and use another mail server. Thunderbird works, sendmail, and about a hundred others.
<Uuu> fyn_: you're ale welcome here ;]
<WebcamWonder> !sound | NoSoundOnUbuntu
<ubottu> NoSoundOnUbuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fyn_> mattgirv: it was damn weird though, i had to delete and re-update several times ... it's always unsettling to have everything mess and then fix it but never be entirely sure what happened :)
<sebsebseb> !browsers |  Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<cappicard> im going to try setting up dd-wrt to limit my uplink bandwidth
<mattgirv> fyn_, Yeah its the last thing you want after an update as well :)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: swift fox is a third party application
<mattgirv> fyn_, At least you'll be safe for a good while now :p
<benje> cappicard: do yuou try conntrack and qdisk ?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and there's also Lynx  which is text based
<fyn_> mattgirv: heh, i can only hope!
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes I heard of it
<Uuu> but what is pkgcache.bin?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: sounds like a Windows app lol
<cappicard> i do not
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: or some edited version of Firefox
<vluser> anybody?
<vigo> Epiphany is a great browser, is also free of 'junk' , unless you decide to add it.
<benje> cappicard: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<Yanick_> I've just downloaded a .deb file, but I cannot install it from the package manager
<fyn_> Uuu: I think it's where apt stores the list of apckages that it can get from its sources
<Yanick_> can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> vigo: indeed and same for Galeon
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: you can download it for linux
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: link?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: that's something else
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: make sure you only get stuff from trusted sources
<benje> Yanick_: what does it say ?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> Device = Intel 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa Mixer)
<Stepan1> WebcamWonder: right, but still not horrible.  There are some programs that dont get updated for years.  I guess it would have been better if they build it right from the start but I think Ubuntu has some fault in this.  Do you know of an alternative for Skype (but still using skype username and stuff)?  I know a website imo.im but i was looking for a program.
<benje> Yanick_: do you try with gdebi or dpkg- i name.deb ?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: well I don't know if that website proves to be trusted.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: also ,because of market share reasons, I think it's best people use Firefox  :)
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: however sometimes  Ubuntu's Firefox goes bad
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> that is correct, right? WebcamWonder
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: at least for some us, me included
<Yanick_> benje: I tried with the user interface, but the file is greyed. when I download the file from FF, it says that the extension is not properly set.. or something
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: but I've heard swift fox enhances processes
<WebcamWonder> Stepan1: Nope. The Skype protocol is proprietary and the state of audio/video conferencing tools on Linux is not particularly well
<mattgirv> Nah its nice to have an alternative to Firefox though, people shouldn't rely on one browser
<fyn_> OH WOW
<Yanick_> benje: I'm not familiar with command line package installation
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: That is your sound card I presume... did you check whether the sound was not already muted?
<vigo> sebsebseb: I used Galeon on some other distro, I liked it also.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Seamonkey is good as well.   before Firefox  there was the Mozilla Suite, but that didn't really gain much of the market and so died and along come Firefox and Thunderbird.   Mozilla Suite lives on as Seamonkey
<Stepan1> WebcamWonder: figures
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: a bit like how  Netscape lived on as Mozilla, once Microsoft nearly completly destroyed them
<vigo> Seamonkey ROCKS
<fyn_> so all that was done from my laptop since i had to make dpkg work to get my ati drivers in to get logged in because it wouldn't let me ctrl alt f1 or bksp anymore
<benje> Yanick_: download it and try under terminal if it's an apt:// klink yoiu need gdebi to install with one click under navigator
<cappicard> there. dd-wrt is now working fine. I'm limiting uplink to 384kbps instead of full 484
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I clicked every option and unmuted everything and increaded the vol to 100% WebcamWonder
<mattgirv> cappicard, Any better?
<chetnick> Does anybody share printer from Ubuntu to other machines? I managed to do it with samba, but i am trying to figure out how to do it with cups, but no luck.
<fyn_> and now that i have my pkg management fixed and vid drivers in, my keyboard is messed ... like every keystroke makes three, one lower, one upper and a second lower, like aAa
<fyn_> wtf?
<WebcamWonder> Linuz2009: Swiftfox is an optimized compile for Firefox
<cappicard> yes.
<sebsebseb> !print |  chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mattgirv> :)
<josh9771> cups has a web administration panel....
<Yanick_> benje: I went in Nautilus and double clicked it, it's installing... O_o oh well, thanks for you help though
<cappicard> ping times are now back down to 20ms
<JamesD772> im on an Acer Aspire and i am trying to start ath0, the device is listed in iwconfig and i have followed all intsrcutions on the forum correctly. is there a command for terminal to start in manually?
<mattgirv> \o/
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I clicked every option and unmuted everything and increaded the vol to 100% WebcamWonder
<cappicard> someone is sucking on my music collection...
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Alright
<fyn_> and each bksp does three charcters
<chetnick> josh9771: and?
<cappicard> but they can suck all they want and not jack with my connection
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Pastebin the output of aplay -L
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, , going to first link
<fyn_> and caps lock makes aAa into AaA ...
<grkblood13> im having a kvm issue, whenever i boot my pc up through the kvm i get a max resolution of 800x600, if i boot it up directly to the pc it gets my tpyical 1680x1024. IF i boot up connected to the pc i can then disconnect and go through the kvm and I will still get the 1680x1024 resolution but if I reboot it will go back to 800x600. how do i fix this?
<SamMash> Hello guys. I'm trying to change the folders permissions for a user home folder from root, but every time I change them they turn back to their former state. What should I do?
<fyn_> unplugging and replugging the usb kb doesn't help
<cappicard> i notice that google's bot is hitting my web server a lot...
<kovacsleeve> Any idea why Synaptic wont find XChat on a new 9.04 install?
<Dr_Willis> grkblood13:  ive seen/heard of others who set the specific res in xorg.conf with the modeline options.. but ive never done so.  and Yep its a issue with a lot of KVM switches.
<WebcamWonder> !find xchatr
<Seguismundo> hola
<ubottu> Package/file xchatr does not exist in jaunty
<WebcamWonder> !find xchat
<ubottu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat, xchat-common, xchat-guile (and 2 others)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, pastebin link please
<vluser> anyone know how I can make grub detect other OS's after installation?
<vigo> grkblood13: Have you tried the 915resolution package or the many others listed that may be compatible with your hardware?
<Seguismundo> holla
<sebsebseb> !es | Seguismundo
<ubottu> Seguismundo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WebcamWonder> !pastebin | NoSoundOnUbuntu
<Uuu> fyn_: it happens in X or virtual terminal?
<ubottu> NoSoundOnUbuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vluser> I added other drives which have other os's installed
<grkblood13> vigo, what is 915resolution?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: sudo aptitude show xchat, what does that output?
<Seguismundo> que idioma hablan aqui
<Uuu> fyn_: maybe after reboot it will be fine.
<fyn_> Uuu: in stupid kdm ... i can't get to a virt term since ctrl-alt-f1 seems unhappy
<tuv0k> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grkblood13> my xorg.conf is very generic by the way
<fyn_> Uuu: and this is a fresh boot
<grkblood13> it pretty much has nothign in it
<Seguismundo> ingles
<mattgirv> fyn_, CTRL+ALT+F2
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: name, state, version, size, dependencies. etc.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163202/
<vigo> grkblood13: It is in the Synaptics Package manager under Base, and other sections, one moment I will look it up again.
<vluser> grub anybody?
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: So, it does show you the package information right?
<R0b0t1> I'm on a 64bit release, how might I go about installing the 32bit libc package?
<vluser> how do I make it detect more os's
<SamMash> Hello guys. I'm trying to change the folders permissions for a user home folder from root, but every time I change them they turn back to their former state. What should I do?
<fyn_> mattgirv: nope
<mattgirv> fyn_, or are none of your function keys working
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: can the program computer janitor helps me to delete files that won't cause my system to malfunction?
<tuv0k> grkblood13, I noticed mine was like that as well
<frenzy_usa> grkblood13: What KVM switch do you have? Sounds like the KVM switch only supports or reports 800x600.
<fyn_> mattgirv: none of them gets me a tty anyhow
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  SamMash
<ubottu> SamMash: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kovacsleeve> WebcamWonder: It seems to yes. Why would Synaptic not see it? This is a fresh 9.04 install, I just did a fresh 9.04 install on my desktop and it found it right away?
<tuv0k> xorg.conf has defaults now
<grkblood13> frenzy_usa, it says it supports pretty high
<playa7071> how can i login to ubuntu with root priveleges
<grkblood13> tuv0k, how did u fix it
<SamMash> thanks a lot sebsebseb!
<grkblood13> its very agitating
<benje> playa7071: it's not an good idee
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: it will remove some old  unneeded programs,  and I think that's about it
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: can is computer janitor safe to use than Klean Sweeper?
<sebsebseb> SamMash: no problem
<mattgirv> fyn_, You using nVidia?
<tuv0k> <grkblood13> I left it alone, it was /is not broken
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: what's  Klean Sweepers?
<fyn_> mattgirv: ati, fglrx
<benje> you lmay have to use sudo
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: it also configure softwares too
<WebcamWonder> kovacsleeve: Well, it searches through the total list of packages. There might be some filters turned on in Synaptic which might be preventing you from seeing the package. Do a, sudo aptitude install xchat, to install xchat from command line
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: some sort of 3rd party app?
<playa7071> i cant do anything without root access
<fyn_> mattgirv: but that shouldnt' impact the keyboard?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163202/
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: You have a 5.1?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: you mean KLean Sweeper?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes
<mattgirv> fyn_, there is a bug with the nvidia drivers where you cant switch virtual terminals
<benje> playa7071: wrong you can use sudo or gksudo
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, IDK what that is
<tuv0k> sebsebseb, self explanatory, supposedly
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Surround sound 5.1 speakers?
<Uuu> mattgirv: he has ATI...
<sebsebseb> tuv0k: uh?
<mattgirv> fyn_, or its a bug with xorg. not 100%
<mattgirv> Uuu, I know,
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: No, its Linux distributed
<playa7071> ok so if i want to unzip a file as root ow do i do it?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: if it's in the Ubuntu repo then sure it will be ok
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> It is a Gatway laptop, I have no external speakers
<mattgirv> Uuu, I am saying I have seen the problem with nvidia cards, not ati, but I am not saying it might not still be related
<Uuu> fyn_: but if you boot into VT, there's the same error?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: its not safe because it had root privileges
<fyn_> Uuu: Trying to ..
<Uuu> mattgirv: yes, you're right.
<grkblood13> back
<R0b0t1> I'm on a 64bit release, how might I go about installing the 32bit libc package?
<tuv0k> so many basic queries, so little effort:(
<grkblood13> my connection messed up
<grkblood13> vigo, did u find it?
<fyn_> Uuu: gonna type as it's booting to see what i see
<sebsebseb> tuv0k: uh and?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> <WebcamWonder> It is a Gatway laptop, I have no external speakers
<benje> playa7071: sudo unzip -option filename
<bob_> cups where do   I go to get help with The CUPS scheduler is not running.
<Uuu> fyn_: OK
<sebsebseb> !cups | bob
<ubottu> bob: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<benje> playa7071: see man unzip  for options
<fyn_> Uuu: so typing over the dmesg as it boots works normall
<sebsebseb> !unzip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Ahh, alright, wait
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: why there's an error saying that if you delete this program it might break you computer
<playa7071> how can i run it as root and then turn it off when im done?
<tuv0k> R0b0t1, just install whatever you like. it'll grab whats needed
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, ty
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: don't know not used it
<eseven73> Trying to get ProFTP going, it seems like it's almost working accept I get a Errort 530 Login Incorrect message , here's my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/163203
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009:  I know better :)
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: computer janitor seemed to be risky
<tuv0k> playa7071, lol, you DON'T RUN AS ROOT
<R0b0t1> tuv0k: I'm compiling with a makefile... I wish it were as easy as that.
<vigo> grkblood13: http://ftp.riken.go.jp/Linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/9/915resolution, but I suggest that you look on the forums and get the correct one for your system, KDE and stuff changes it, it is an RPM package but is also a .deb pckg.
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: then to delete loads of stuff from the file system and what not
<fyn_> Uuu: And now that it's in kdm ... everything is trippled ... no aAa anymore, just aaa for one a keystroke
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: if  the termianl tells you that certain programs aren't needed anymore, then it is safe to remove them
<playa7071> i know there is a way to run as root i read it in the ubuntu manual
<yogeshwarang> wow!!! i have installed ubuntu!!
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: and if it tells you after an upgrade
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: you mean apt-get auto remove
<playa7071> i understand it is not a good idea
<benje> playa7071:  most of time you don't have to unzip as root what do you want to do ?
<tuv0k> R0b0t1, search synaptic for 32libs
<Uuu> "over the dmesg"? sorry, I don't understand. Does it mean that in VT it's all right?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: yes
<fyn_> Uuu: this could be kdm, usb kernel stuffs, hotplug, random other things?
<tuv0k> it is easy as that
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: ,but I would sudo apt-get purge   the stuff it is saying is stuff to autoremove
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I will always use purge to remove :)
<benje> even to compil  you don't havt to be root
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: since that gets rid of config files to
<playa7071> i downloaded a file and i wanted to unzip it to a folder
<R0b0t1> tuv0k: No results.
<yogeshwarang> wht is the difference between gnome and kde?
<benje> palya do this as normal user
<tuv0k> yogeshwarang, lots
<playa7071> i had to sudo to root to create the folder
<dooner> playa7071, sudo will run stuff as root, but unless you really need to, tis safer to unzip/build/etc as your standard user , then use sudo to install ?
<IndyGunFreak> yogeshwarang: one sucks, one doesnt
<eseven73> KDE has more eyecandy for one
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: try this: navigate to a specific directory where some wav file is located, and try: aplay --device=front <file_name>
<yogeshwarang> does kde provides good user interface?
<yogeshwarang> thanks guys!
<fyn_> Uuu: I meant that when I typed as it was loading the system in text mode it was typing normally over the init messages but once X loaded and kdm's dialog popped up I see tripling of every character making it hard to login as my password is not pppaaassswwwooorrrddd
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: depensd on the user
<playa7071> now when i try and unzip to the folder it says i dont have permissions
<IndyGunFreak> i despise KDE
<fyn_> Uuu: you would at least be able to type your username ;)
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: I don't like KDE4 as a GUI, but KDE3 is alright, and Gnome :)
<dooner> playa7071, sudo unzip.. .
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak:  :)  and how come?
<Uuu> fyn_: haha ;]
<tuv0k> yogeshwarang, your questions are relative and covered by google ad nauseum
<benje> playa7071: to make directory "sudo mkdir directory" then "sudo chown $USER:$USER diorectory"
<yogeshwarang> thanks sebsebseb
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: well, for one, it has always been slower than gnome(for me)... 2.. its just ugly
<vigo> yogeshwarng: It is just an Interface, preferences thing, I am certain that some have opinions to that might contradict this one, but is basically just a GUI thing.
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: if your new to Desktop GNU/LInux I would suggest you try all of these things
<benje> playa7071: after that you can do what you want in this directory
<tuv0k> I suggest this thing called google
<IndyGunFreak> i've not used xfce in ages
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: Kubuntu KDE4,  Kubuntu KDE3 (as long as your on 8.04 or 9.04),   Xubuntu,  and yeah the default Gnome/Ubuntu :d
<tuv0k> it's amazing
<yogeshwarang> sure sebsebseb'
<vigo> I Scroogle
<Uuu> fyn_: No idea.
<yogeshwarang> can i ask any question related to ubuntu here?
<eseven73> Need a ProFTP guru to check into http://paste.ubuntu.com/163203 and tell me why I get 530 Login errors, I just need to allow anonymous or even userftp access to wordpress plugin folder
<fyn_> Uuu: last time it had somehow froze the menus, this time i could at least click on console login with my thankfully working mouse and that seems to work fine... looks like kde or x is messed
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: how can I do with computer janitor?
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: once you got another one installed,  you just switch into it on the log in screen.  oh and when  instaling kubuntu keep gdm :)
<yogeshwarang> or this only for experts?
<WebcamWonder> yogeshwarang: yes
<vluser> help!? how do I make grup scan for OS's and add them to the menu?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, I do not know if I have any wav files on here. are they loaded by default?
<IndyGunFreak> !grub |vlu
<ubottu> vlu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: yes this is the channel for Ubuntu questions
<tuv0k> yogeshwarang, I'd ask google FIRST but of course
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: it gave me warnings about danger of removing .deb packages
<myk_robinson> anyone familiar with either acidrip or dvd:rip? I am running a media center PC using XBMC as the media center and need some help properly ripping my DVD collection to put them on there
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Try any mp3, I am not sure whether it would work or not
<IndyGunFreak> vluser: see above.
<yogeshwarang> sure tuvok
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: which deb packages?  pastebin?
<tuv0k> myk_robinson, beyond the scope of support here
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: you don't need to remove loads of stuff
<yogeshwarang> but i counldnt find, may be my search words are wrong
<Uuu> fyn_: or something with the driver
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: this is not Windows, where if you clutter up your system to much,  it goes bad and slow
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> the first thing I did with this laptop was install ubuntu on my new HDD, I do not have an MP3 on it
<tarsin> hello, i recently replaced my NIC, when ubuntu booted up it assigned it as eth1.  I removed the reference to my old NIC in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, and set the new NIC to use eth0, and then rebooted.  now my NIC is assigned to eth0 as i intended.  However when i am in X and i use Gnome's Network Connections app, it shows 2 "auto eth0" connections.  My /etc/network/interfaces files only shows "auto lo ... iface lo inet loopback"   Further, I c
<yogeshwarang> question: i have installed ubuntu on windows
<esbat> gedit 有什么办法可以快速移动光标到匹配的{}处么？
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: wubi :(
<mattgirv> thats a statement
<yogeshwarang> by using windows installer
<benje> eseven73: you don't do a anonymous access and you restric login to userftp
<yogeshwarang> yes,
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: only good for trying
<ArmitageX> Is it possible to dual boot Ubuntu on a Mac v10.4.11?
<eseven73> benje, I tried that, no luck
<sebsebseb> yogeshwarang: woudn't recommend it for long term Ubuntu useage
<IndyGunFreak> vluser: what OS is it not detecting
<eseven73> no user works
<sebsebseb> ArmitageX: of course
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: hmmmm, its a habit
<sebsebseb> ArmitageX: ,but I am not sure how
<eseven73> I mean no user works at all
<fyn_> Uuu: So from console if I type startx it goes into X fine and is extramore fucked in the keyboard once I'm in ... not just three characters but randomly adding ctrl and other fun stuff
<ArmitageX> I am not finding any guides
<vluser> IndyGunFreak, I have VectorLinux and Slackware installed on another drive
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebcamWonder, is there a place to quickly get a wav of MP3
<yogeshwarang> but i tried to install kubuntu before.. it got struck up
<benje> eseven73:  see config exemple here http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/proftpd
<yogeshwarang> then i installed ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> vluser: oh ok.
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: since before I install ubuntu, I began to look for new ways to speed up my computer
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: think of Ubuntu like a motoerbike,  and Windows as a car
<vluser> IndyGunFreak, so I need to copy the kernels to the ubuntu /boot?
<yogeshwarang> but i am seeing two ubuntu in the loader?
<eseven73> benje, I wouldn't leave it running anyways, Id only use it long enough for wordpress to install a plugin
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: there are differences see, but they use the same hardware/road
<WebcamWonder> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Try the mp3 first
<IndyGunFreak> vluser: i'm far from a grub expert, really don't know
<yogeshwarang> how can i configure the loader?
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: thanks for the memo
<mattgirv> sebsebseb, nice analogy
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: in fact there's a good article on there about  Linux not being Windows
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> ok, I will try to find an MP3 to dl
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: pretty long also
<fyn_> I'm gonna go say hi to kubuntu peeps, thanks all!
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> bbiab
<ArmitageX> Does anyone know how of a guide to setup a mac with ubuntu dual boot using free software?
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: Ubuntu is not Windows, but it can do most stuff WIndows can do :)  and it does stuff better
<tuv0k> kubuntu ,,bleh
<WebcamWonder> !mac | ArmitageX
<ubottu> ArmitageX: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<WebcamWonder> !dualboot | ArmitageX
<ubottu> ArmitageX: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eseven73> !lnw | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: also I want to ask you about another thing, if linux can't get infected is it because window is such a wide spread OS that lure hackers and Linux is a OS that keeps its popularity low.
<eseven73> sebsebseb, its !lnw :)
<sebsebseb> Linux2009  mattgirv and  eseven73   http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<FIRED> hello someone answere
<cybotron> sebsebseb is linux even better than windows 95? (sorry to interrupt)
<eseven73>  /msg ubottu search <word> works almost everytime
<mattgirv> I don't want that :p
<sebsebseb> cybotron: are you joking?
<yogeshwarang> Linuz2009: i saw a big difference, after login usually it takes more than 5 mins to start up all the necessary prgs. but in ubuntu takes only 5 sec
<cybotron> sebsebseb yeah kind of being silly
<coleys> =p
<eseven73> woah
<Meinmartini> LOL
<mattgirv> Nice bloke
<mattgirv> :D
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<coleys> haha lol...
<eseven73> someone peed in his wheaties
<dooner> cybotron, better is subjective. I happen to think most any *nix is way better than any version of Winders :)
<tuv0k> wow a freeper found #ubuntu
<tarsin> what is a freeper?
<coleys> dooner: well spoken :)
<mattgirv> If you want an alternative for Windows 95, try BeOS
<mattgirv> :)
<IndyGunFreak> tuv0k: it happens... usually its someone from another linux distro, that doesn't like ubuntu for whatever reason
<benje> eseven73: see the log of proftpd
<JamesD772> sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf  <---can someone copy and paste that who is on wireless PLEASE
<tuv0k> IndyGunFreak, amazing
<kronopio> freeper=  freerepublic.com -er
<Linuz2009> yogeshwarang: microsoft kept making patches but what's the use?
<sebsebseb> cybotron: blah de blah I should sort my password out for freenode again,  not sure if you got my message
<cybotron> sebsebseb, linuz2009 linux will never be as much popular as windows like apple computers with their osx will be the choice of not everyone.
<IndyGunFreak> tuv0k: it is pretty stupid.. but Ubuntu users do it in other channels to.. its not a one way street.
<eseven73> benje, will do thanks :)
<mattgirv> Its probably those Gentoo freaks
<mattgirv> :D
<kronopio> I am confused about gnupg
<sebsebseb> cybotron: Windows 95 was alright at the time, but  it hasn't been suppourted by Microsoft for years,  and  Wine can run most of Windows 95's programs I think
<tuv0k> IndyGunFreak, that is sad
<usser> JamesD772, http://pastebin.com/f3278775e
<sebsebseb> cybotron: I disagree
<cybotron> i don't know how to get private messages on irssi
<sebsebseb> cybotron: it may take 10 years or so
<Linuz2009> cybotron: why not is it because its free?
<sebsebseb> cybotron: ,but Ubuntu will probably be like the new Windows when it comes to market share, as in the one that has most users
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cybotron> so i guess i have to switch to windows 95 to be able to do it? =)
<JamesD772> usser thanks'
<IndyGunFreak> tuv0k: indeed.. i've saw Debian Ops flip out and ban a user for even mentioning ubuntu
<dooner> cybotron, now if I wanted to play the latest/greatest FPS game, then windows will probably be better.
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tuv0k> IndyGunFreak, now that i'm not surprised about
<sebsebseb> cybotron: or things will go cloud computing, and  OS's won't really matter anymore, then more people using Linux also
<FIRED> 0
<ArmitageX> Do newer versions of ubuntu work on mac or only 5.10?
<yogeshwarang> Linu: patches are for many reasons. it depends. mostly for secuirty
<dw> hey there. does ubuntu come with a functional java plugin for firefox by default?
<sebsebseb> ArmitageX: yes you can get later versions working on Mac
<benje> yes dw
<usser> ArmitageX, theres unofficial ppc port for older macs, but you're better off using debian or suse
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: problem is, some things, just aren't going to work w/ Linux.. new Ipods for example.
<dw> benje: is it sun java or 'freetard' java? :P
<cybotron> sebsebseb i think it would be cool if something completely new appear in sight...like alive os with its intellect
<sebsebseb> IndyGunFreak: they will if  it gains enough market share
<steven_> It does not come with Java
<steven_> I had to install it
<benje> dw you have both
<JamesD772> GOD now i cant hibernate, or suspend, etc!?~?~?~?~?~?
<IndyGunFreak> sebsebseb: it'd be nice.
<dw> hrmf,
<crdlb> ArmitageX: is it PPC? you didn't specify
<dw> so i guess my question is, out of the box, will a .jar that uses slightly complex apis run
<ArmitageX> yeah ppc
<cybotron> sebsebseb sthg unlike winblows or linux. but apparently linux and mac osx are the best os i encountered
<cybotron> sebsebseb so far
<kronopio> coleys:  can you help me?
<sebsebseb> cybotron: what's sthg?
<bazhang> cybotron, sebsebseb please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dariocaruso> hi! i'm building an script (excuse for my english)
<dw> steven_:  / benje thanks .. i'll just fire an ubuntu vm on this machine and find out myself :P
<sebsebseb> bazhang: I know :)  I was on the verge of  killing it properly
<dariocaruso> i wanto to know if
<kronopio> ubottu:  can you help me?
<dariocaruso> using apt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dariocaruso> apt-get install a b
<bazhang> kronopio, just ask the channel
<kronopio> ubottu: ok ;)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok ;)
<dariocaruso> apt-get install a [and] apt-get install b
<getxsick> ext4 is stable?
<kronopio> ubottu:  how do I make my email sexure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dariocaruso> which one is better?
<kronopio> secure*\
<eseven73> kronopio, ubottu is not a real person
<eseven73> stop talking to it
<eseven73> :)
<kronopio> ok
<dariocaruso> .......
<sebsebseb> getxsick: not 100%
<sebsebseb> getxsick: ,but pretty much see the release notes
<dooner> !gpg | kronopio
<ubottu> kronopio: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<cybotron> sebsebseb, bazhang i actually joined #windows channel for a bit and found it inactive, though many users were logged in. so i don't know where else to go to chat about my favourite '95 release.
<cappicard> http://linuxadministration.us/2008/07/12/apache2-bandwidth-limiting-in-ubuntu-hardy-804/ :)
<sebsebseb> cybotron: see my pm
<kronopio> I am working on applying gpg to thunderbird i just don't know how
<cappicard> this one worked alot better for me
<bazhang> cybotron, #defocus perhaps, for ubuntu chat #ubuntu-offtopic
<getxsick> sebsebseb: i use XFS but /boot as ext3...i was thinking to use ext4 for /boot
<kronopio> thanks
<cybotron> sebsebseb how do i do it in irssi?
<getxsick> bt maybe i will stay with ext3
<dooner> kronopio, install gpg and then look for enigmail
<sebsebseb> cybotron: nevermind join this channel #megworld   your Windows 95 loving talk will make things interesting
<cappicard> getxsick, I use reiserfs for everything except for /home and /srv (they're ext3) so that I can access them from windows
<meheren> i was wondering how exatly one can make a hard link of a _directory_ ? does anyone know, the ln command returns "ln: directory name: Is a directory
<dooner> getxsick, I am running ext4 on my netbook and my work station and so far it hasn't blowed up.
<JamesD772> OK my ath0 says "device is unmanaged"
<mib_kmj18a> meheren look at manpage for that...
<getxsick> i dont have win...ok
<JamesD772> well it says Wireless Networks device is unmanaged
<meheren> mib_kmj18a, thanks, i did and it wasn't very helpfull
<meheren> it only explained that i could create a hardlink of multiple files and place them in a specified directory, but the directory im trying to link to is HUGE
<sebsebseb> cybotron:   /join  #channel
<JamesD772> no one has any ideass!?
<macman_> hey
<macman_> there a way to have multiple apt-gets running ?
<Dr_Willis> Hard links dont take up any more space..  (well a little more) :)
<Quino> can anybody help with vlc & totem media player issues?
<cappicard> brb
<meheren> quino, state your problem if someone can help, they will
<sebsebseb> Quino: maybe, but you  should  have Banshee and mplayer installed as well :)
<JamesD772> OK my ath0 says "device is unmanaged"
<sebsebseb> Quino: what's your issue?
<JamesD772> well it says Wireless Networks device is unmanaged
<Quino> i am unable to play video files in either program
<benje> meheren: why do you want to use hard link insyead of softlink ? or why don't use bind ?
<benje> Quino: open format ?
<Quino> i was able to play them a short time by opening vlc & totem through the terminal and opening the files using Ctrl+O but now they stopping working again
<meheren> benje, had'nt thought of bind, i need hardlink because softlinks cause screwy issues with iTunes, and that's what im linking, a iTunes dir
<Quino> avi/wmv/mpg
<steven_> !42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42
<steven_> heh
<vigo> Good one
<steven_> Hmmm I wonder what it says about...
<steven_> !Microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<steven_> haha
<bazhang> steven_, /msg ubottu please
<JamesD772> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028541   it says "Change That" in reference to the "managed=false" but wha do i change it TOO?
<vigo> There is also an Ubuntu Bot online,,,one sec
<benje> bind is an otion of mount meheren to attach  elsewhere a mounted directory  ln without -s may do a hard link or -d to hardlink directory see man of ln
<benje> meheren:
<meheren> ah thanks so much
<gregge> how can I get the default keyring manager to not ask for a pw every time I start Ubuntu?
<benje> gregge: you have to enter your password at start of session
<usser> gregge, it asks when connecting to a network?
<Meinte_> Does anyone know about any software to make professional fill in printed forms
<benje> else if you don't you have to enter pass
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebCam?
<gregge> benje, I have automatic login, would it not ask for it if I didn't have automatic login?
<_chun> How can I logout on the command line? By which I mean, go straight to the login screen?
<gregge> usser, yes
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebCam wanted me to play an MP3 to see if I could hear audio by playing it
<benje> gregge: yes without automatic login it would not ask and it use your entered pass at start of sessiion
<usser> gregge, right click network manager, edit connections pick your connection->edit, put a tick on "available to all users"
<Quino> i have the errors messages from the terminal of what is happening when attempting to play the video files.
<Quino> should i post it up?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> anyone?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> WebCam wanted me to play an MP3 to see if I could hear audio by playing it
<benje> Quino: see topic
<gregge> usser, where do I find the network manager?
<eseven73> Does anyone have a working Proftp.conf they could pastebin? all the HOWtos for setting it up is just mind boggling
<usser> gregge, upper right corner in the system tray, its the icon with two monitors
 * NoSoundOnUbuntu needs AUDIO help............ I know it is shocking
<gregge> usser, darn, I can't find that icon, is there another way?
<usser> gregge, nm-connection-editor
<usser> gregge, type that on the terminal
<benje> -**
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: what doens say " aplay -l"
<ienorand> gregge: or use menu to go to preferences - network connections
<sebsebseb> Quino: have you installed the codecs?
<gregge> usser, I can't find where it says "available to all users"
<neoTheCat> does anyone know where there is package version of sqlite 3.6.13?
<dooner> eseven73, have you tried running proftpd with the -nd5 flags to watch the debug logs to see why it  isn't working?
<Quino> yes
<usser> gregge, click edit on the connection
<gregge> usser, sorry I'm blind, I found it
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, checking
<elexodus> Dr_Willis: still there?
<gregge> usser, so when ticked it won't ask me in the future?
<usser> gregge, shouldnt
<elexodus> Uuu: still there?
<WIGGMPk> my desktop icons do not show up on the desktop after logging in... where is the show desktop setting in gconf-editor?
<gregge> usser, thanks a lot then!
<gregge> I'll try it asap
<sebsebseb> Quino: we can chat here, it's not that busy
<sebsebseb> Quino: sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Quino> ok
<benje> WIGGMPk:  apps/nautilus/desktop
<sebsebseb> Quino: sudo apt-get install banshee
<sebsebseb> Quino: sudo apt-get install mplayer  that can play like everything
<sebsebseb> Quino: and Banshee is just nice :)
<Quino> we tried opening each program through the terminal and that seemed to work.
<Quino> i did that already
<Quino> still no play
<nightrid3r> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163216/
<Quino> i dont have banshee.
<WIGGMPk> benje: hmm, its in apps/nautilus/preferences for me
<WIGGMPk> benje: and its already checked... any clue as to why my icons arent showing up?
<eseven73> dooner, ok I used gproftpd, Im able to login but I cant access any folders
<nightrid3r> eseven73: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163219/
<benje> WIGGMPk: try restart nautilus maybe i 'don't know why , do you get message at start ?
<Magician> hello
<dooner> eseven73, any folders?  or any folders outside of your homedir ?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163216/
<WIGGMPk> benje: nope, it just doesnt show up.. restarting does the same thing.. its weird.. it shows up when I select Places > <home folder>
<eseven73> dooner, any, I set it up to access /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/plugins/
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: ok your device is up try this now read a file  aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benji, WebCam wanted me to play an MP3 to see if I could hear audio by playing it
<benje> yes that it but not need to read mp3 using wav is better for test
<dooner> eseven73, do the permissions on that directory allow the user you are logging on as to to access it?  What is the error msg you get?
<benje> if you don't have mp3 codec that would not read
<zero_vector> http://computerscienceramblings.blogspot.com/2009/05/java-runs-benchmark-in-half-time-of-c.html
<Quino> ok i posted in the pastebin
<Bensawsome> ok this is wierd... i cant connect to any irc network through either xchat or irssi.... i have tried 3 different servers and several different ports on each. i made sure none are blocked in my firewalls, and i also see that its giving them the wrong ip :/ the error is "cannot assign requrested address: <IPHERE>"
<Quino> here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163221/
<dragonmantank> Anyone here using screen and tinyfugue?
<rodietze> look I don't know which linux ditro to use, but my doubt is: If I have lets say Ubuntu 3... a very old version, can I keep it updated without installing a new version? and without downloading lots of packages? I dont want to rely on the libraries already in my OS.. can I always compile libraries on my own and use them, so lets say if some program depends on libxml2 I can go there and compile it on my own?
<Bensawsome> oh and i can ping the networks fine through terminal :/
<rodietze> would the SO know I have it installed from now on?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, , OK, but IDK if I have a wav............ here is pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/163223/
<benje> you have'nt enough resourcess Quino insufficient resources for operation
<_chun> How can I disable/quicken the fade time before the screensaver is activated?
<eseven73> dooner, yea it just says no such file or directory
<coleys> _chun: Settings > Preferences > Screensaver?
<kronopio> thanks!
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: you have it this is common to all ubunut distrib ;)
<Bensawsome> everything else works fine :( and i have an irc server running on it but i didnt think that would matter as long i i used a different port while connecting to other networks :/
<mythman> Installed wbar from a deb file how do i run it
<_chun> coleys: first thing I tried, no option
<acerna> dragonmantank, I regularly use screen and i've used tiny fuge before
<Dr_Willis> mythman:  open terminal try 'wbar'
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: do you hear a sound ?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, , ok, IDK very much about Ubuntu
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> nope
<_chun> when I say fade-time, I mean the screen fading out, not the inactivity time before it's triggered
<coleys> _chun: Should be there, don't know why it wouldn't =
<dooner> eseven73 do you have a pastebin of your config?  easiest way to debug is to stop the service, then run it from command line as root.  sudo proftpd -nd5 and then connect.  It will dump lots of debug info, and hopefully show you why it no work
<dragonmantank> acerna: Any tips on getting PgUp to actually work and to not have the screen refresh and drop all the text when you reconnect?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: check control volume and your connection all seem to be ok about driver and read
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> want me to do it again?
<coleys> _chun: You mean... monitor turning off?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> volumes are all the way up
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> IDK if there is a mute on the keyboard that doesn't show on the vol  controls
<acerna> dragonmantank, have you tried playing with the term type settings for your screen session?
<Quino> benje: how do i fix this?
<acerna> dragonmantank, i'm assuming it works outside of screen fine?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: do you use alsa driver ? as devices ? close all firefox and sound program
<dragonmantank> acerna: No, how do I do that?
<eseven73> dooner k
<arellanos> bonsoir à tous les gens!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eseven73> dooner, give me a bit
<coleys> !fr | arellanos
<ubottu> arellanos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<arellanos> comment allez-vous???
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> ok, only thing open is xchat, benje
<benje> Quino: you can check in preferences > sound and in mixer applet
<dragonmantank> acerna: No, it doesn't work outside of screen either (Incidently, I know it works fine on CentOS, so its something with the terminal settings)
<_chun> coleys: no - when the screensaver is activated, it fades in - try typing gnome-screensaver-command -a and you'll see what I mean. I'd just prefer it to be instant, rather than spending a few seconds fading
<bonhoffer> what is the default gnome web browser?
<bonhoffer> (not firefox)
<acerna> dragonmantank, man screen has more info about it but I think that's the right direction I think you have to set the term type to something specific
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, ok, only thing open is xchat
<coleys> _chun: Sorry I can't actually test that. I run xubuntu myself. =/
<dragonmantank> acerna: OK, thanks
<Magician> ephiphany
<xorred> I need help I just ruined my system.... my hdd setup: 50 G empty, 50 G windows, I setup windows on the 2nd part of the hdd (sda3, then setup ubuntu on first part of hdd (sda5)- ok but seems it created one more partition on sda6 - so I reboot in live cd, delete sda6, resize sda5.. now it errors GRUB 22....
<LjL> bonhoffer: epiphany-browser
<benje> ok NoSoundOnUbuntu check menu preferences sound and mixer applet
<bonhoffer> LjL, thanks
<_chun> coleys: ah, okay, fair dos. I'll have a look around in gconf-editor.
<benje> not more LjL bonhoffer
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, under volume control?
<maxwave> 1
<coleys> _chun: Good luck, ill see if I can find something.
<xorred> please help...
<Quino> benje: what am i too look for? I am pretty new to linux so I don't really know what to do.
<acerna> dragonmantank, you could try playing with the terminal session on gnome-terminal or whatever you use first
<zaidka> xorred, you need to re-setup grub
<bonhoffer> benje, ?
<xorred> but how do I change the partition numbers in it
<zaidka> xorred, windows works?
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=restore+grub - I found this restore guide
<xorred> no, ubuntu overwrite boot record and add windows to grub
<xorred> so now no  grub no windows
<vertagano> xorred, was sda6 the swap partition?
<kronopio> how do i get updates from al the news sites I care about and blogs in one place
<xorred> yes
<kronopio> with thunderbird?
<xorred> I delete 2nd swap, after the linux one and resized the linux one
<voodoo_child> kronopio, any rss reader
<xorred> there was already one swap from before
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje in Volume COntrol......all the preferences are Checked............each Tab In Volume Control has sound maxed and UNmuted
<xorred> I thought it will recognize it...
<zaidka> xorred, probably windows still works, try using the boot cd to set windows partition as active, if you want to make sure
<xorred> but I can't select windows menu
<xorred> it just errors out grub 22
<xorred> I can't even see the boot options
<zaidka> xorred: yes don't worry about that.. that's probably a grub problem
<benje> ok NoSoundOnUbuntu and in menu sound ?
<xorred> yes, I'm logged in via live cd now
<chrisb62> is the ext4 filesystem worth it? i accidentally installed 9.04 with ext3 and dont want to reformat for nothing
<zaidka> xorred: so just follow the tutorial on the link you just pasted
<dazjorz> chrisb62: it's not that important :)
<FloridaGuy> where do i go to edit the gl screensaver in gnome
<xorred> I did but it just shows the same settings - the tutorial is for restoring grub
<xorred> not writing new values for new partition numbers...
<usser> chrisb62, you dont have to reformat you can convert ext3 to ext4
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, IDK where Menu Sound is
<dazjorz> chrisb62: makes performance a little bit better etc - though you can use ext4 by changing the mount options in /etc/fstab
<xorred> so this tutorial basicallyl just restores lost grub, right?
<chrisb62> is there a tutorial to do that?
<dazjorz> chrisb62: all ext versions are forward and backward compatible etc
<benje> systeme menu > preferences > sound or similar
<xorred> I need to re-setup, kinda re-scan for the windows partition, find it, add to grub...
<chrisb62> that is so awesome
<zaidka> xorred: try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<dazjorz> it is ;)
<xorred> also add my linux parition and boot option..
<xorred> thank you, but that will nto work
<zaidka> xorred: if that doesn't work.. then try the following: set windows partition as active using System->Administrator->partition editor
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> Sound Preferences / Devices Tab / Sound Events / Soound Playback = Autodetect
<xorred> k, here are the new partitions: sda1 - swap, sda2 - extended, inside of it - sda5 - root of linux, then sda3 - windows, sda4 - windows
<zaidka> xorred: and then once your windows starts wroking again, reinstall ubuntu (deleting the exiting ubuntu parition)
<chrisb62> so in fstab i can just change the part that says ext3 to ext4 and thats it or what?
<zaidka> xorred: wow that won't work
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> Sound Preferences / Devices Tab / Music and Movies/ Sound Playback = Autodetect
<xorred> well it worked before
<zaidka> xorred: you can't boot from an extended parition
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu:default mixer ?
<xorred> how was I booting before from it?
<xorred> see, there are linux files inside when I mount it
<zaidka> xorred: i abolutly have no idea... but maybe windows parition wasn't extended
<xorred> the linux I just installed
<dazjorz> chrisb62: yep... then reboot :)
<eseven73> dooner, im getting close, now I see my home folders using user userftp but cant create any folders, I really need it to access /var/www/wordpress/*  hang on ill post the config to pastebin
<xorred> no, windows wasnt extended
<Sublevel_4> : quesiton from a noob : anyone know what driver i have to install for an ati rage xl video card.
<chrisb62> dazjorz: thank you very much!
<xorred> sda3 and 4 are out of the sda2 extended
<dazjorz> chrisb62: no problem ;)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> Default Mixer Tracks / Device: Intell 82801DB-ICH4 (Alsa mixer)
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: which is your hardware ? lspci | grep audio . is it a particular config ? notebook or .. ?
<xorred> sda1(swap), sda2(extended(sda5)), sda3(w), sda4(w)
<xorred> sda5 = linux
<zaidka> aha so that's why
<xorred> can I pastebin my grub.lst
<eseven73> dooner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163228
<zaidka> you also need linux partiion to be primary
<pizzledizzle> trying to load fuse.ko with modprobe and its telling me it's not found even though im in the same dir with fuse.ko
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, IDK what you are asking me
<xorred> but it was not primary
<vertagano> xorred: Any reason why you can't just add sda6 back?
<CuriosTiger> Hi all.
<xorred> zaidka: it was not primary
<burntresistor> i heard of virtual box is it capable of running adobe premiere?
<CuriosTiger> So...is Ubuntu (or Xfce possibly) incapable of understanding that when I change my resolution inside XFCE, I want that change to persist
<CuriosTiger> I don't want it reverting back to 800x600 every time I log out
<xorred> well ... there was sda5 (old linux I deleted it) then there was sda6 (new swap) - I deleted sda5 and sda6, and resized the new it became sda5
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, IDK what you are asking me
<zaidka> i dont know how it was.. you need both windws and linux partition as primary (assuming you have grub on your linux partition)
<vertagano> CuriosTiger: It should remember your resolution. Mine does.
<xorred> no it was not primary before?
<didimus> CrunchBang is just plain excellent
<xorred> and it worked
<CuriosTiger> vertagano: Oh, it remembers when I log back in
<kronopio> criptio
<kronopio> oops
<CuriosTiger> but the flash back to 800x600 for the login screen is *quite* annoying
<zaidka> xorred: then what happend when it stopped working?
<CuriosTiger> this stuff belongs in 1988, not 2009
<kronopio> How do I load rss subscriptions
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: i want you type commande lspci | grep audio and if it's a particular computer
<CuriosTiger> (and this is on a fresh install of Xubuntu 9.04 -- under vmware, which admittedly doesn't like 9.04 yet)
<xorred> well it just grub error 22
<benje> CuriosTiger: try to fix resolution in xorg
<vertagano> CuriosTiger: Hrm. I don't know of a *good* fix for that, but if you removed 800x600 from xorg.conf, it should stop that.
<benje> the refresh must not be well detected
<CuriosTiger> xorg.conf has the right resolution
<xorred> I used gparted
<xorred> on live ubuntu
<WIGGMPk> When I try to run firefox nothing happens (besides the wheel spinning) so I tried from the command line and got this error:(firefox:6323): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks", Bus error
<xorred> to delete old linux, then delete old swap
<xorred> resize new ubuntu to take their place left and right
<kronopio> how do I subscribe to the UK paper the Gaurdian in thunderbird
<maxwave3> burntresistor: virtualization software is usually not great with memory or cpu intensive software
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, greg@Gateway:~$ lspci | grep audio
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> greg@Gateway:~$
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: i want to see if there no error when inseting audio module
<CuriosTiger> actually, I take that back
<vertagano> burntresister: Virtual machines are best on processors that support hardware virtualization.
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: by using "dmesg" command
<CuriosTiger> xorg.conf contains very little
<CuriosTiger> What actually displays the Xubuntu login screen?
<CuriosTiger> is that gdm still?
<didimus> xorg.cong i believe is now largely bypassed
<kronopio> mmm
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, , I know very little about Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: virtualmachine  Xubuntu? what why?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: paste what dmesg tell you ;)
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: why not put on a hard disk for real :)
<vertagano> CuriosTiger: xorg.conf will be respected if you fill it in, but a mostly blank file makes the settings be detected automagically.
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: you can try alsamixer too to check volume control
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: Because I run Mac OS X on this computer "for real"
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xorred> hehe I fixed it using first link
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: You can spare me the fanboiism, btw.
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: oh ok that explains it, but   dual booting Ubuntu is also possible
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: do your computer is a standard pc or exotic config like netbook ?
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: Why would I want to dualboot? That means having to shut down all Mac OS X apps every time I want to run a Linux one
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: and  Xubuntu uses GDM
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: ok fair enough
<CuriosTiger> with virtualization, I have Ubuntu in a separate Spaces space -- I can switch to it with the click of a button
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/163229/
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: parrales for  Mac exists  commerical though  and  there's  Virtualbox for Mac as well
<didimus> i would HIGHLY recommend VirtualBox
<CuriosTiger> dualbooting, too, does not belong in 2009. It belongs around 1995. :)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, it is a Gateway Laptop
<CuriosTiger> sebseb: And there's VMware Fusion, which works great.
<didimus> i use it A LOT and am blown away by it's performance\
<CuriosTiger> Parallels and VirtualBox do not have updated Xorg drivers for Ubuntu 9.04 either
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, it is a Gateway Laptop #4520
<jdu> qemu works fine
<vertagano> CuriosTiger: I'm with you. I had a virtual Xubuntu box on my Windows machine for years.
<CuriosTiger> and VirtualBox is not as reliable as either Parallels or Fusion
<sebsebseb> didimus: same here normalley, but  VMware fusioh is probably better than the others really on a Mac
<didimus> i use CrunchBang Linux with VirtualBox a lot
<kronopio> where are my bookmarks?
<jon23d> is there any advantage to virtualbox over vmware
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, it is a Gateway #4520GZ laptop
<didimus> oh oh... that is true
<kronopio> please
<CuriosTiger> vertagano: I have a Vista VM on here as well. I no longer have to worry about what platform an app is written for -- I just run whatever works best for the task at hand
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger:   XFCE humm,   you can do Ubuntu and Kubuntu in the same install as well by the way, if you would like to
<didimus> my friends has that and loves it on his Mac
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: I know. I don't like Gnome, and I don't like KDE. XFCE is nice and lightweight, and much more responsive -- especially under a VM
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: and I agree dual booting sucks,  but sometimes virtual machines won't cut it
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: or Wine
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: I'm late to your question. What sort of problem is your sound giving you?
<didimus> CuriousTiger...  CrunchBang Linux
<koshari1> i want to download nvidia-glx-71 to place in my apt cache to use on an unconnected machine but when i try apt wants to uninstall my current PCs glx-180! how can i add the package to my cache without screwing my current drivers?
<PhotoJim> dual booting doesn't suck that badly.
<didimus> I HIGHLY recommend
<xorred> what happens if I delete all folders and files from /var/log?
<xorred> how can I recreate themn?
<CuriosTiger> Wine sucks, which is why I run Vista in my Windows VM rather than rely on Wine
<steven_> I made the windows on my cube 100% translucent and I forgot how. I want to make them opaque again. How do I do that?
<xorred> I just did... :(
<CuriosTiger> I mean, Wine is a pretty cool hack, but it's just not compatible with a lot of software
<CuriosTiger> same problem with ReactOS
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> vertagano, I think benje is helping, but I have NO Audio
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: Wine does not suck,  it's just at the moment certain apps need configuring in it
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: Read my followup statement
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: and ReactOS is very eaearly alpha, and they hardly have any developers
<CuriosTiger> but they share a lot of code with Wine
<koshari1> steven_: in compixconfig settings manager
<jdu> xorred, I have never done that before, but my first inclination is not to worry about it.
<steven_> I cannot find it in there. I been looking
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: I should give you a link so you can find out more about Wine :)  I have a good link
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Do your volume controls show you sliders? I recently had a problem with my sound on Mythbuntu 9.04...
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: it's not complete dmesg
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: then you will hopefully reolize that Wine  far from sucks
<frenzy_usa> xorred: some (most?)  files in /var are created when the computer starts up.
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: You should stop trying to educate me about things I already know. I know you mean well, and I appreciate the effort, but seriously -- I've used all of these things you've mentioned in the past, including Wine, and I have pretty good reasons for having made the choices I've made.
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: gedit /var/log/dmesg and paste result ;)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I did select all / copy / paste
<xorred> yes but they error out - don't get recreated
<didimus> CuriousTiger.... VirtualBox with Windows
<xorred> it complains on boot that it can't find folders
<xorred> ..
<sebsebseb> CuriosTiger: whatever all this is  off topic anyway
<didimus> there's a topic?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> ok, trying, benje
<jdu> xorred, oh.  create the folders
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> vert, all sliders all the way up and unmuted
<xorred> will try to write them down... on next boot then
<Technique> Hi im just wondering if anyone might be of help, im running ubuntu and windows xp sharing the same hard drive, is it possible to re-assign more hard drive space for ubuntu???????????
<CuriosTiger> sebsebseb: Until the Wine developers get access to Windows source code, they'll have no shot at becoming 100% compatible. Microsoft has far too much stuff that's undocumented. And as long as that remains fact, Wine will continue to suck for compatibility, and will continue to have to develop workarounds and rewrite code for individual applications. This is not the developer's fault; they've done a great job -- but Wine is not the same as Mi
<didimus> sure... resize the drive with gParted
<CuriosTiger> And with that, I'm done
<jdu> xorred, I can but them in paste bin, give me a sec
<didimus> takes forever though
<CuriosTiger> off to play with gde.conf
<xorred> thanks :)
<xorred> I'm on 9.04 if that matters..
<steven_> I found it
<Technique> gparted is that in the repositires
<didimus> Technique : resize the HD with gParted
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/163235/
<didimus> it does take a LONG time usually though...
<didimus> for sure
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: are you sure taht you output is well connected ? powered ampli , good jack ect ?
<didimus> its probably alreayd installed
<didimus> sudo gparted &
<frenzy_usa> Technique: download gparted from sourceforge http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<didimus> in terminal
<Technique> thanks didimus
<didimus> MAKE SURE YOU sudo
<exodus_ms> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<Dalamar___> does 64 bit still have issues with flash and other stuff? ive always run 32 bit but i have a dual core ...
<MyWay> how to install 2 disks raid 0 with ubuntu 9.04?
<exodus_ms> no need to download from sourceforge
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, it is a laptop,  I am using the onboard speakers only
<MHz128> Is it possible to install KDE from a Kubuntu disc or ISO source?
<MHz128> instead of downloading 700mb of kde files
<frenzy_usa> didn't know gparted was in the repos.
<WIGGMPk> When I try to run firefox nothing happens (besides the wheel spinning) so I tried from the command line and got this error:(firefox:6323): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks", Bus error
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: In the volume control, next to Device: is there more than one choice in the dropdown box?
<jdu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/163234/     my folders in /var/log
<jdu> xorred,  and there is /var/log/installer/cdebconf
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> vertagano, there are 6 choices
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: try output
<didimus> are you using ALSA or JACk
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, try output?
<maxwave3> WIGGMPk: how about firefox -safe-mode ?
<SoylentYellow> Ubuntu does not come with dmraid for fakeraid support? Correct?
<jdu> xored,  sorry huge lag, actually it might.  this is hardy.  If you want, I could boot a 9.04 box.
<SoylentYellow> out of the box that is?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: jack output
<tlisanti> I'm having a problem with detecting my LCD properly.  It shows up unknown in NVidia properties (9.04) how can I fix this?
<xorred> no need I'll fix it myself jdu
<xorred> thanks
<WIGGMPk> maxwave3: ill give that a shot
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, try headphones?
<jdu> xorred, np
<didimus> tlisantio... try xrandr
<PerryArmstrong> how can i get right resolution for my screen. i have a very bad resolution and i dont get resolutions higher than 832x624...can anyone tell me how do i get higher resolutions
<NoobGuest> Im having a Tracker Applet Issue. Any takers?
<WIGGMPk> maxwave3: same result.. im in a pretty tight situation cause I dont have another browser to research the problem lol
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, you want me to try headphones?
<SoylentYellow> anyone at all?
<maxwave3> WIGGMPk: you can always install epiphany-browser
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: or headphone or lineout
<didimus> or Opera
<jdu> SoylentYellow, sudo apt-get install dmraid
<WIGGMPk> maxwave3: ill forget you said that.. yuck
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, ok, trying to find some
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: and to see lsmod | grep snd
<WIGGMPk> maxwave3: I dont understand why the theme engine is missing though.. isnt ubuntulooks the default ??
<SoylentYellow> jdu, thanks for the response. No I meant does it come out of the box?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> the terminal commant  = lsmod | grep snd ???
<jdu> SoylentYellow, no, you have to install it.
<benje> yes nosound
<jdu> SoylentYellow, though I am really not the person you should ask about things related to raid.
<bebooo> I'm having difficulty with my video playback on movie player, and in mozilla.  I tried installing mplayer, as well as codecs.  I can open mplayer and movie player but when i load the video, the program quits.  Any suggestions?
<usser> bebooo, video driver can sometimes be the cause of this
<maxwave3> WIGGMPk: not sure. sorry to upset the Mozilla gods
<benje> yes NoSoundOnUbuntu
<Stanlin> HELP how to setup a laptop with: "acpi compliant control method battery" ? when i hibernate my laptop, it wont boot anymore, until i remove the battery
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> k
<Technique> im still a new user on ubuntu so what is the differrence with using synaptic or using sudo and how would i use sudo to install gparted
<didimus> Stanlin... turn on ACPI in your BIOS
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: after that i don't see
<MyWay> how to install 2 disks raid 0 with ubuntu 9.04?
<Stanlin> didimus: it is ON (hibernation just works fine on windows )
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: try to see on google with your laptop reference and linux keywords
<bebooo> usser: I was thinking the same thing, but video was working fine before when i was running mythbuntu.  now i'm running jaunty and having this problem.  In mozilla, i get video and sound, and it runs perfectly but after 40-50 seconds the video becomes so choppy it's unwatchable.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I pasted "lsmod | grep snd" with headphones int ehte jack..........silence
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I pasted "lsmod | grep snd" with headphones int ehte jack..........silence
<jdu> Technique, synaptic is just a graphical way of using aptitude.   To install from command line, use  sudo apt-get install gparted
<SoylentYellow> I just need to know if dmraid is available out of the box with ubuntu (few years ago when I tried it last it wasn't)
<Stanlin> HELP how to setup a laptop with: "acpi compliant control method battery" ? when i hibernate my laptop, it wont boot anymore, until i remove the battery   (hibernation just works fine on windows )
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: try aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav with headphone becarefull of your ears
<jdu> SoylentYellow, in hardy, it is not installed by default, sorry my intrepid machine is not booted and the jaunty box is being repaired, so I don't know about them.
<fraroco> I have installed ubuntu 9.04 3 weeks ago all in my computer works so fine even today. When I was listen to a song the play stops and now I can heart nothing. How do I fix it?
<jdu> fraroco, did you turn the volume down?  accidentally?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: all seem to be normal : card detected , modules loaded , apaly read , no error on dmesg
<bebooo> If it's the drivers I'm not sure how to get good drivers, because it's onboard junk.  But, like I said, it was working before in mythbuntu, and i'm getting video and sound in mozilla it just begins to stall after 50 seconds or so.
<fraroco> jdu: I tried with the volume
<WNz> Hey all. I have jaunty 32-bit on one drive (main) and jaunty 64-bit on another. What do i put in menu.lst for the 64-bit entry?
<jdu> fraroco, and I guess that means physical controls as well as on the player and the sound mixer.
<Stanlin> HELP how to setup a laptop with: "acpi compliant control method battery" ? when i hibernate my laptop, it wont boot anymore, until i remove the battery   (hibernation just works fine on windows )
<fez> mmmmmmmmmmm
<Subrosian> anyone here know what the correct partitioning structure is for a G4 mac is? (I know there is more then root and swap)
<fez> smoak moar
<kashashi> hi
<fraroco> jdu: what do you mean with "sound mixer"?
<Zoffix> Hello, I'm using "Add/Remove applications" app and what I really would like to do is select all the applications in the list to install (these are games) instead of clicking each one by one. I've tried holding SHIFT and pressing down arrow but that ain't doin' the trick.
<fez> Subrosian, "correct" is ambiguous
<fez> Subrosian, on mac hardware you can get by with 1 ext3 + 1 swap only
<fez> or even no swap if you really wanted to
<jdu> fraroco, if you double click on the sound applet, for example
<Subrosian> fez, it says i need a "newworld" partition
<sproaty> If I'm using the tar command to extract from an archive, which has a folder inside it, which all the files are inside, how do I extract the files out from that folder instead of extracting the archive, creating the folder?
<fraroco> jdu: I tried to turn the volume up from alsamixer but It does not work
<bebooo> I've even tried reinstalling movie player and mplayer.
<WNz> I have jaunty 32-bit on one drive (main) and jaunty 64-bit on another. What do i put in menu.lst for the 64-bit entry?
<frenzy_usa>  wnz: the ubuntu install should have detected the other OS and set up menu.lst for you
<frenzy_usa> wnz: installer*
<WNz> well it didn't
<MyWay> how to install 2 disks raid 0 with ubuntu 9.04?
<WNz> they're on separate drives
<WNz> and it wouldn't know that i want the initial install to be the default
<benje> bebooo: is it you taht have message inssufisant ressources ?
<WNz> so that doesn't answer my question
<vertagano> WNz: Both drives were connected when Ubuntu was installed?
<WNz> yes
<robogu> Ok I have a problem, Ubuntu was working fine then all of a sudden, when my computer boots to a black screen after the POST that says "NTLDR missing, Press CTRL, ALT, DEL to restart" I then booted to a live CD and went to terminal and did, " sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), to reinstall grub, It said it was successful, but I still get the same error, any help?
<vertagano> WNz: And you haven't changed your BIOS' boot options?
<WNz> no
<robogu> no
<WNz> can someone just answer my question
<WNz> it was straight-forward...
<Subrosian> fez (or anyone), i need to know if it is recommended to put the "newworld" partition before or after my root partition. I would use the auto-partitioner, but it wants to make it bigger then my mac's 120 gig limit (even though I have a 250 gig drive in it)
<jdu> WNz, probably just mimic the entry for ubuntu that is already there and change the lines like (hd0,3) to something like (hd1,1)
<vertagano> WNz: You point to the 64 bit kernel.
<WNz> jdu: ok i'll try that
<chrisb62> WNz: copy paste your other entry and just change the hdd its boots from
<benje> robogu: do you get grub menu ?
<jdu> WNz, specify the 64 bit kernel, and give it a different title
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, what was the watch your ears command
<robogu> benje: no
<tuga3d> how do i make a package from a software compiled with scons?
<Stanlin> HELP!! does Ubuntu supports now LVM setup, when installing??
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I have in headphones as well as a USB headset in
<jdu> Stanlin, it has the option (at least on the alternate cd)
<Zoffix> Stanlin, I saw an option today in Xubuntu 9.04; I'm sure it's in Ubuntu too
<chrisb62> so i change the filesystem in my fstab to ext4. is there a way to make sure its running ext4, or do i just assum eit is
<Ademan> Stanlin: I don't know, but the alternate installer has it
<Zoffix> Stanlin, and yeah, I have alternate CD
<jdu> chrisb62, there is a command you should run to update it first, then change fstab
<benje> Stanlin: in alternate cd i think but i dont use
<Ademan> tuga3d: why do you want to do that? and I believe a SConscript can contain information for creating a distribution package (a plain tar.gz I believe)
<chrisb62> jdu: what is that?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I have in headphones as well as a USB headset in............ what was the Watch your ears command
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu:  ?
<fraroco> jdu: I tried to restart "pulseaudio" and I fixed it ... :D thanks!!!
<Zoffix> Am I really the only weirdo who wants to install all the games that noone implemented a "Select all" option? :S
<fraroco> See you later!
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> you said, try this
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> waytch your ears
<Ademan> Zoffix: I think so :-p
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<Zoffix> heh
<jdu> chrisb62, I think:   tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sda1   or similar and e2fsck -pf /dev/sda1
<vertagano> Zoffix: You can specify multiple packages on the command line: apt-get install prog1 prog2 prog3
<Zoffix> Ademan, I'd at least expect the "SHIFT+arrows" to be implemented :|
<tuga3d> Ademan: i've just compiled yafaray (www.yafaray.org), and i wanted to make a package to post in their forum, for other to test
<Zoffix> vertagano, hmr
<Ademan> Zoffix: although with straight apt-get or aptitude you might be able to install whole sections
<jdu> fraroco, good
<Zoffix> vertagano, now I wonder if I can easily obtain a list of all the apps in "Games" section :/
<jdu> chrisb62, at least that is what I found with a quick google search
 * Zoffix pulls up a man
<Ademan> tuga3d: so do you want to make a deb? or something that everyone could test?
<Stanlin> benje: what is the alternate CD? i got the ISO from this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<tuga3d> Ademan: yes, that's it :)
<getxsick> network manager still suck, or it's even better in 9.04? previously i always install wicd
<vertagano> Zoffix: There are search commands for the apt. I'm not all that fluent, but something like 'apt-cache search game' might be a start.
<Zoffix> Stanlin, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=download+ubuntu+alternate+cd
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, nothing on the plantronics headset in thwe jackandnothing on the logitech headset on USB
<Ademan> tuga3d: if you want to make a deb, the nice people over at #ubuntu-motu might be able to help you, that's all they do over there :-p
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> IDK if Ubuntu needs drivers for them
<benje> Stanlin: chekc alternate cd http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<MHz128> anyone know how to join the  VLC controls to the Video output window? (1 window, not 2)
<tuga3d> Ademan: thanks :) going there now :)
<Stanlin> Zoffix: nothing with alternate in that link... help me!!
<Stanlin> benje: thank you, you are a guru
<tuga3d> Ademan: bye, and thanks
<eseven73> how do I manually view the firewall policy that I created in Firestarter?
<Ademan> tuga3d: no problem, good luck
<Zoffix> Stanlin, dude, second hit in google
<jdu> Stanlin,  there is a link to them somewhere on the page you referenced (perhaps middle right?)
<coleys> eseven73: Is there a reason your using firestarter?
<eseven73> well I seen it on a search for firewall figured it looked nice
<Zoffix> Stanlin, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<MyWay> how to install 2 disks raid 0 with ubuntu 9.04?
<Ademan> coleys: I've been programming for almost a decade in several languages, and even I don't want to dick around with iptables directly :-p
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1044936.html
<PerryArmstrong> how can i get right resolution for my screen. i have a very bad resolution and i dont get resolutions higher than 832x624...can anyone tell me how do i get higher resolutions
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: about external amplifier ect
<coleys> eseven73: You don't really need a firewall. If your using it for torrents, Transmission includes options for blockfilters.
<sebsebseb> Ademan: indeed,  iptalbes hum
<sebsebseb> Ademan: got to learn that and stuff first
<benje> PerryArmstrong: try to fix refesh
<coleys> Ademan: No need to dick around with iptables =p
<eseven73> Ademan, hehe
<Stanlin> benje: thanks for your accurate support, im downloading the alternate now
<mkasson_> can anyone recommend a replacement for itunes.  been checking out banshee, not sure how much I like it
<vertagano> PerryArmstrong: You might need to find a better video driver.
<twodogs_> anyone using UNR?
<dumdumz> PerryArmstrong, find the right video drive3r
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: gtkpod
<coleys> mkasson_: Exaile, or amarok\
<jdu> mkasson, perhaps amarok
<benje> Stanlin: you have to do the well procedure for lvm
<sebsebseb> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.14-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1362 kB, installed size 4388 kB
<eseven73> coleys, well I know but linux isnt 100% hacker proof
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: Banshee is nice :) and can sync your Ipod
<coleys> eseven73: =p
<twodogs_> is banshee the best?
<mzz> eseven73: fortunately not! (for at least one definition of "hacker") :P
<sebsebseb> !best |  twodogs
<eseven73> !best | twodogs_
<jdu> mkasson, personally, the 1.6 series seems better than the 2.0 series of amarok
<ubottu> twodogs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubottu> twodogs_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<eseven73> sebsebseb, :P
<SubCoolBox> wow- tada..
<sebsebseb> twodogs_: it is a rather nice music and video player
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: load module pcspkr ;)
<SubCoolBox> ok.. now im here. Could i ahve a lil help update my sources so i can upgrade this box?
<SubCoolBox> i got fiesty i think..
<sebsebseb> !banshee |  twodogs
<ubottu> twodogs: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<coleys> twodogs_: You could try Music Player Daemon  =D
<PerryArmstrong> vertagano, dumdumz; my display settings have recognized my monitor...can you help
<bebooo> it's giving me (insuficient resources for operation) which makes me think the video card isn't powerful enough, but i was running mythbuntu on this same box and the video played fine and windows on this box and it played fine. The video is also working, slowly and choppily, in mozilla.
<twodogs_> thanks for advice
<sebsebseb> twodogs_: mplayer is good to have installed as well
<bebooo> that's when I run mplayer or totem
<jdu> SubCoolBox, since you are that far back, it is probably unsafe to update by putting jaunty sources or something.
<Ademan> mmm mplayer
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> terminal command? "load module pcspkr"
<sebsebseb> twodogs_: vlc is popular, but  I heard it's better on Windows
<mkasson_> sebsebseb, it doesn't seem to mark  stuff as compilations as well, it appears
<vertagano> PerryArmstrong: Do you know what sort of video card you have? Nvidia, ATI, IBM, Intel?
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: uh?
<mkasson_> wow, thanks folks, plenty of response there
<coleys> mplayer just rox. =p
<twodogs_> i have been using vlc to play movies and vids
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: sudo modprobe pcspkr
<PerryArmstrong> vertagano; intel
<SubCoolBox> jdu: im looking to updgrade- not really update
<WNz> jdu: that worked
<ralmar> Hey guys for some reason when I logged in the network manager did not load up. How can i run it? Thanks
<WNz> thanks
<mzz> vlc and mplayer both play lots of stuff, but they're not so great for managing a large media collection imho
<Ademan> ralmar: nm-applet
<coleys> Anyone use MPD? :D
<SubCoolBox> there is a lot of chattter, and this is a 1ghz cel. with 350mb ram.. please title me on all cmoments..
<jdu> WNz, :)
<mkasson_> sebsebseb, eg I will find a bunch of songs that I have that are not marked as comp.  Not sure how to mark as comp other than by specifying a comp artist
<jdu> SubCoolBox, upgrade to what?
<vertagano> PerryArmstrong: Hrm. I don't know anything about the Intel drivers. Sorry.
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: comp?  what's comp?  and I don't have an Ipod :)
<ripps> coleys: I'm the maintainer of the gmpc-trunk team, I update git versions of mpd and gmpc
<ralmar> Ademan, thanks, this is the output i get : ** (nm-applet:20619): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<Ademan> ralmar: however running it like that, if you close the terminal, it will close the nm-applet,    if you want to just run it and close the terminal, you want   nm-applet & disown  if you do that you can close the terminal whenever you want and the applet will still be there
<twodogs_> i have unr on netbook now and windows dont fully 'maximize.'  it's like there is an invisible panel at the bottom and the windows won't cover it (go full screen) know how to fix?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, was that supposed to make a sound?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: always no sound with headphones ?
<mkasson_> sebsebseb, sorry, compilation.
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: Did you say you were trying to use JACK audio?
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: Apple seem to lock people in more than Microsoft really
<Ademan> ralmar: it sounds like nm-applet is already running... somehow...
<SubCoolBox> Ok- i just remoted into this box for simplicity
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: no to add pcseapkers module
<Ademan> anyone know if there's a backend daemon to nm-applet?
<dumdumz> PerryArmstrong, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers
<coleys> ripps: Nice to see you ubuntu channel =p mpd is good for business =)
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, the laptop had sound on XP
<forensicwannabe> Is there a partitioning channel?
<mkasson_> sebsebseb, agreed they try, but I feel there are other solutions, eg banshee etc
<jdu> Ademan, NetworkManager
<ralmar> Ademan, yeah maybe I just cant see it, im going to log out and relog in
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: yeah, and  a lot of Mac OS X users,  won't change to Linux from it
<Ademan> jdu: thanks, unfortunately ralmar already took it into his own hands :-p
<coleys> is conky config Javascript or... what language =o?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I am nt sure about the JACK because I always used interal speakers
<jiffe88> anyone know a good high speed usb video camera that will work with v4l2?
<tdizzy> how might I set up Rhythmbox to use a Windows Media Center Remote?
<sebsebseb> tdizzy: you can't
<robogu> ﻿Ok I have a problem, Ubuntu was working fine then all of a sudden, when my computer boots to a black screen after the POST that says "NTLDR missing, Press CTRL, ALT, DEL to restart" I then booted to a live CD and went to terminal and did, " sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), to reinstall grub, It said it was successful, but I still get the same error, any help?
<mkasson_> sebsebseb, that's their choice
<Ademan> coleys: i'm pretty sure conky is just, conky, its their own madeup scripting language (i mean it's really just simple text substitution)
<dumdumz> coleys, its proprietary
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, do I need to UN-add the pc speakers now?
<sebsebseb> mkasson_: yeah
<tdizzy> sebsebseb, doesn't LIRC do that?
<sebsebseb> tdizzy: there's also a good  media centre alternative for Linux, not sure what it's called
<vertagano> robogu: That's a Windows error... It sounds like a Windows partition is trying to boot.
<jiffe88> 30fps would be fine, I'm looking for high shutter speed though to reduce blur
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: if it's don't work you can sudo rmmod pcspkr
<coleys> Ademan: haha, yeah I keep hearing it's simple, but when I see it I think otherwise =p I guess  I just have to look at it closer.
<WIGGMPk> Is it possible to channel the sound to bluetooth headphones?
<twodogs_> try elisa
<tdizzy> sebsebseb, can I use an MCE remote with it?
<krabit> robogu: that's because your booting to ntldr is installed (or was) make sure you boot to the right partition
<subcool_> Ok, getting better there.
<subcool_> very laggy- hmm
<Ademan> coleys: yeah conkyrc s are ugly as hell, but the premise behind them is super simple
<mkasson_> tdizzy, sebsebseb there's myth, there's ampache
<sebsebseb> tdizzy: think it will be on one of these sites though http://www.osalt.com and http://www.linuxeq.com and then some where in Ubuntu's repo download servers.   maybe you can use the remote with it,  I don't know since not used the app
<benje> seem to be possible WIGGMPk blutooth servce have sound services
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> how do I know if it worked, was it supposed to amke a sound via the headphones?
<krabit> robogu: use sudo cfdisk and set it to book from where you have grub installed
<krabit> **boot
<shadow98> i just built a webserver and have everything working good....i now want to replicate that same box to another machine...so any config changes I make get replicated...
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: to read sound it's command aplay -l
<krabit> shadow98: image the driver
<coleys> I guess, ill try and find a ... complete documentation on the site, figure out how to do it. I really like the customization of conky, and the fact it's on the desktop.
<shadow98> im going to be using them for load balancing and then failover if one goes down
<WIGGMPk> benje: any clue how this would be accomplished? there is no real option in the sound manager
<robogu> Krabit: how can i make sure i boot to the right partition?
<robogu> ok
<benje> try to uncheck external amplifier option and jacksens
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu:
<Royall> How do you get to the sort of 'registry' ubuntu has, were you can change config values for applications?
<outofthemadness> does anyone know where I might be able to get some help with bitpim?
<Ademan> shadow98: well you could have the other machine mount your first machine's /etc if you wanted
<shadow98> krabit: so what is the best way to get this setup...is there software i need to isntall
<sebsebseb> Royall: gconf?
<krabit> robogu: i just told you, use sudo cfdisk and set which one to boot too
<coleys> ewww. im going to compile conky... =(
<krabit> shadow98: you need software that can image a drive
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, aplay -l made no sound
<vertagano> Royall: Many programs store their settings in various files. There's not as much of a "one place" for settings as there is in Windows.
<Ademan> Royall:  note that gconf is only for Gnome applications, and is way better than the windows registry :-p
<benje> WIGGMPk: no i don't know how maybe in config of bluetooth and after detection device may appear (maybe) i never use it
<shadow98> krabit: what is good for ubuntu anything free
<coleys> lawl at windows registry.
<Royall> Ademan: I typed gconf in terminal, command not found
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: I assume you've tried to play sounds with other things, like mplayer or vlc?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: soory aplay /usr/share/souns/question.wav
<Ademan> Royall: gconf-editor is the way to edit gconf
<Royall> thanks
<Ademan> Royall: well, there are command-line-only ways, but I don't think you want that :-p
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: aplay /usr/share/sounds/question.wav
<krabit> shadow98: I'm not an IT technician so I don't image drives, ask around or google. I'm sure there are good free options available
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> vertagano, IDK what those are
<Roasted> If I run sudo rm -rf /* it'll delete everything on my system even when I'm logged in - right? If so, how is it people can sya "its the same as doing format c: in windows" when in windows you cant do that while logged in?
<krabit> Roasted: it's not the same
<mercutio22> Kernel panic here help
<coleys> !danger | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<krabit> Roasted: although it will delete everything that the system hasn't locked
<mercutio22> what else can I say, I dont have aclue whta triggering it
<benje> Roasted: because the result is the same you loose all your data
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: mplayer and vlc are video/media players.
<krabit> yeah the result is the same, but that doesn't make the process the same, technically
<krabit> of course that won't matter much at the end of the day
<shadow98> Ademan, what can i use to mirror the 2 boxes...so I set one up as primary and any changes I make get replicated to second box
<subcool_> crap.. just lost my mouse- nice..
<krabit> shadow98: you can use raid for that
<Ademan> also that's been disabled for a long time anyways, you can't remove root
<mzz> Roasted: also, removal of open files works differently (that is: works) in linux than it does in windows
<subcool_> stupid lil nub thingy
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> vertagano, when I tried to play a mp3.............movie player opened up with silence
<Ademan> shadow98: if you mount the first box's /etc  you WILL have that effect, the only thing might be you'd need to restart apache for the changes to take effect on the second machine
<mzz> Ademan: notice the "*" in that command... I don't think that hits the check you're thinking of
<Ademan> mzz: ah, very true
<Roasted> krabit - Right. I understand that when I run that command my stuff is gone. But I was trying to mimic the exact same thing on a spare XP machine I have here that I'm ready to format and reinstall. But I was just trying out the command in XP command prompt to try and mimic the same effects of rm rf in Ubuntu and I cant get it to work. So I didnt see how it was the same as other users were asying
<MyWay> Can somebody help me with this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7201767#post7201767
<benje> vertagano: sound device is detected module is charged but no sound
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, is there a way to install the drivers for my Logitech USB headset
<Ademan> mzz: my brain just autocompleted that command to the 'classic' version
<krabit> Roasted: theoretically the end result is the same, although I guess windows doesn't allow it
<krabit> anymore
<shadow98> Ademan, so I would load up this second box...and then how would i mount the remote machine
<mzz> Ademan: obvious fix: don't run either, they don't normally make any sense anyway :)
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: maybe try to search with  id of  headset ( command lsusb )
<Roasted> krabit - I'm just trying to understand Ubuntu security here. Couldnt I get a simple batch script that'll run rm rf on my Ubuntu machine on accident and BAM all the sudden my stu ff is gone? It just doesnt make sense how people say Ubuntu is more secure when Windows doesnt allow this.
<krabit> Ademan: couldn't shadow98 just use some sort of software raid setup?
<Ademan> shadow98: look into nfs
<mzz> krabit: well, "format" isn't the same as "rm". I don't know if things like mke2fs check for the partition you run them on being mounted...
<drhodes> remote filesystems can be mounted with sshfs
<mzz> krabit: (and I don't want to try to find out either :)
<Ademan> krabit: maybe? I thought raid was really only for local setups
<krabit> Roasted: no that wouldnt work unless the script had admin/root powers
<vertagano> Roasted: You can only delete files that you have permission to delete.
<benje> drhodes: i have question about it ubuntu mount without it how ?
<vertagano> Roasted: Which means using 'sudo' and re-entering your password.
<benje> when you do oplaces connect to server
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, ok, I will rty that later
<krabit> krabit: even on windows you can nuke the hardrive in the same way, only you'd have to use the windows dquivalent rm command
<steven_> How do I install KDE in Ubuntu? There is a program that needs it
<genii> Roasted: You'd also have to somehow install this malicious removal package or run the script, or so on
<krabit> Roasted:  even on windows you can nuke the hardrive in the same way, only you'd have to use the windows dquivalent rm command
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, can you tell me what I need to do to UL pics from my cam to the laptop
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: you can try to plug it and see in dmesg the message
<tombom62> ive done that on window several times
<Roasted> krabit - Oh, so if I run rm c: on XP itll nuke the drive?
<Ademan> steven_: what program? you probably don't need *all* of kde (which you can get with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop)
<shadow98> krabit, that would be good for one machine...but i want to have 2 machines and load balance traffic
<steven_> Program is called Kmuddy
<vertagano> Roasted: In Windows it's deltree C:
<krabit> Roasted: assuming windows uses the RM command
<Stanlin> does TuxonICE comes with Ubuntu??
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: depend of cam webcam or camcoder ?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, IDK what that means
<Roasted> krabit - I'm sincerely trying to crash my XP machine cause Im doing a fresh install with an image I have saved, so Im just trying to see.
<Ademan> steven_: can you paste the exact error/output that makes you think it needs kde?  (use http://rafb.net/paste to paste)
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: many need nothing they are see as hardisk
<ripps> Stanlin: no, but I believe a PPA builds kernels with support for it.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> olympus digital camera
<tombom62> roasted: i don't think thats what windows uses that
<krabit> shadow98: I'm sure there is a 'standard' way of doing that, that is well documented?
<Roasted> tombom62 - uses what?
<shadow98> my next step once that is working is to get it replicated to a friends house in another state...
<Stanlin> ripps: what is ppa?
<Roasted> vertagano - deltree c: isnt recognized
<tombom62> roasted:rm
<shadow98> my dns provider can then failover there if i am down in ohio
<vertagano> Roasted: Well, there's always "format c:"
<tombom62> someone waid assuming windows user rm
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: usb webcam need driver to act as cam but you camera recorder is often see as hard disk drive
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, what is dmessage the USB headset
<krabit> Roasted: I think windows pretty much removed the abilty to nuke the drive from one command, that doesnt make it any safer than linux though
<ripps> !ppa | Stanlin
<ubottu> Stanlin: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Roasted> vertagano - you cant format c: while logged into it
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, OK, I will try the cam
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: dmesg in terminal (we use it a lot )
<Roasted> tombom62 - just rm? or rm c:?
<Stanlin> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<subcool_> where is the sources.lst file?
<tombom62> roasted: either one
<tombom62> but i haven't used windows since last year except a little bit
<Roasted> tombom62 - those commands arent recognized in XP
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> just type dmesg n?and then paste the result in pastebi
<tombom62> raosted: i know
<benje> after you plug it wait oner moments and lanch dmesg interminal new message appear or use taif - f /var/log/dmesg
<steven_> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found! Please check whether you installed KDE correctly. That was the message
<tombom62> sorry if i wasnt clear
<vertagano> Roasted: The Windows equivalent to 'rm' is 'del' but I don't remember the options to make it recursive, etc.
<krabit> Roasted: try this  del *.*
<chadwin> wazzzzup guys
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: try to understand what it's doing
<tombom62> roasted: about window being more secure, it protects itsself bbetter, but you also can't do as much to change it
<progex> #ubuntu-ko
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, Iam so mixed up, I have had about 5 people try to help me with sound
<Roasted> krabit - no dice
<krabit> Roasted: I dont understand windows shell command, there is a way to do it though
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: oki it's not the good way
<Roasted> krabit - it doesnt give me an error that it didnt run, but when I run dir everything is still there
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> I know
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> but they left
<krabit> Roasted: look at other dirs,
<steven_> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found! Please check whether you installed KDE correctly. That was the message
<tombom62> roasted: you could just format the drive right?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: like that we don't know what other do and when we help we have precedure if something change between it could be hard to know what was do
<krabit> krabit: well, you just need to use the del command and make it recursive, I dont know how windows does that, maybe it doesn't because windows isn't big on command line. Who knows?
<kronopio> songbird works with ipods?
<Roasted> tomtom62 - Oh yeah, I could. I'm redoing it regardless. But I just got the idea to try and run a command to nuke the drive in XP... mostly because I read about an executable script that existed in previous versions of Ubuntu that erased all data on the computer. I was just trying to find an eqvuialent of XP
<tombom62> kronopio: yes
<tombom62> i use it a lot
<krabit> steven_: it's far easier just install kubuntu
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje,  I understand but it is hard to make them stay and help me, lol
<steven_> Alright, I will do that
<steven_> How big is it?
<tombom62> roasted: ok
<steven_> I got more than enuff room, but just curious
<tombom62> i think there is one
<coleys> Conky is pretty =)
<kronopio> cool, whats a good way to acess  music without getting viruses
<tombom62> but i dont know it
<coleys> kronopio: Frostwire!
<kronopio> k
<krabit> Roasted: link to the info about that script please, I think it was a little lie, no way would it work without you actually running it as root
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: but i think it's a config specific problem you may foudn solution in related computer help
<Roasted> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120670
<tombom62> kronopio: maybe frostwire, but i don't like braking the law
<robogu> Krabit: what do i do once i get into cfdisk, I see the NTFS partition (boot) and the linux partition (non boot) what now
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, there is a Fn End keystroke that is UnMute but Ubuntu sees it as End
<krabit> Roasted: yeah that couldnt really work in 99% of cases
<Roasted> krabit - the program waits until you run something like synaptic that requires your root PW. Afterwards since theres a 15 minute window of your system remmbering your root PW it can launch with root access since you gave the access to synaptic.
<steven_> 732 MB. Not bad
<steven_> Rather small
<tombom62> kronopio: songbird is also kinda lke itunes.  it's easy to use
<krabit> if you are running anything as root without understanding what you are doing then .. fail.. it's the same with windows, you can't stop a stupid user from doing something stupid
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, so google search my Gateway and Sound and Ubuntu?
<krabit> Roasted: if you are running anything as root without understanding what you are doing then .. fail.. it's the same with windows, you can't stop a stupid user from doing something stupid
<coleys> krabit: hah :P
<robogu> ﻿ krabit: what do i do once i get into cfdisk, I see the NTFS partition (boot) and the linux partition (non boot) what now
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: yes or gateway model and linux
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: more generally
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> ok, I will try, tyvm for trying to fix it
<benje> ;)
<tombom62> i almost forgot about my problem.  in firefox 3, it always starts in offline mode even if im connectind to internet
<krabit> robogu: i cant remember how it works, just rtm, follow the instructions, use your common sense, you need to set the grub part as boot
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: i found this http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/gateway.html
<mkasson_> tombom62, try #firefox?
<KyleK> tombom62: you might just need to disable offline mode
<robogu> ok i tried but still same error, thanks for your patients,
<KyleK> close firefox properly, and then start it
<KyleK> I've had tons of problems with firefox not saving settings between crashes :D
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, ok, I will look, ty again
<krabit> robogu: you didnt set it to boot
<Roasted> krabit - how is running synaptic "fail." Synaptic is how you install programs. Any Ubuntu user, basic or advanced, would use Synaptic. Now tell me how Synaptic as root is a bad thing, when the script runs after root access is granted to synaptic.
<tombom62> ok thx
<coleys> uhmm, whats the command for killing a certain pid?
<NetEcho> kill pid
<coleys> NetEcho: Dohh, thanks =p
<vertagano> coleys: kill -9 pid
<TopBunny88> coleys: kill pid#
<NetEcho> -9 works too
<coleys> -9 does what?
<coleys> Or means what.. =p
<robogu> krabit, I set NTFS (non boot) and then set linux (boot) then i wrote the partition table restarted, with the same error
<vertagano> coleys: Specifies the kill signal.
<krabit> Roasted: ultimatly, the user ran an untrusted email attachement, that could screwn any operating system
<krabit> no exception
<TopBunny88> coleys: man kill
<KyleK> coleys: without -9 kill asks the pricess to die, with the -9 it tells the process to die
<ripps> # determines the level of kill, -9 is the most unforgiving
<NetEcho> or if its say a program being stupid with multiple pids then you can do sudo killall processname
<coleys> vertagano: Oh, okay
<TopBunny88> !kill | coleys
<ubottu> coleys: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coleys> KyleK: Telling sounds hotter.
<coleys> TopBunny88: Neither ubuntu, nor kubuntu... xubuntu =)
<kronopio> how do I keep my pc running quickly?
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: try to force oss alsa or pulse audio driver too if none work retrunr to autoselect in menu system preferences sound
<krabit> Roasted: the only reason this doesn't happen much is because Ubuntu is low in terms of market share, but, this attack would work in Linux, OSX, Windows, UNIX, AIX whatever.. nothing is safe against this type of attack
<coleys> Is that a seriousss question kronopio
<kronopio> yea.. I guess I should think about how to ask it better
<TopBunny88> coleys: Ctrl+ALT+F1-5
<Stanlin> Why Ubuntu is slower than other Distros? Any way to improve the speed?
<Roasted> krabit - oh ri ght, I understand completely. My point in my question was the script probably was something similar to rm rf, whcih you can run in ubuntu while logged in - whereas the equivalent in XP - format c: cant be ran while logged into XP. That was my point of my question.
<ripps> kronopio: linux requires very little maintence to keep running well, just don't startup alot of programs and use up all your ram
<KyleK> kronopio: if you're on linux just watch out for sites that use flash that cause 100% cpu usage, course that happens on windows too
<robogu> krabit: did you get the last message?
<kronopio> thanks
<caeroe> taking another stab at flash video...  i've tried everything, and Hulu is still horrible in fullscreen.  i tried different drivers, different versions of flash, disabling desktop effects, different browsers, etc
<caeroe> fullscreen flash video is horrible
<mzz> Roasted: well, if you're not root and can't get root without entering a password it can't rm -rf the entire system, just your homedir. Similarly in xp it can't kill the entire system if you're not running as admin
<KyleK> what kind of horrible?
<TopBunny88> !flash | caeroe
<ubottu> caeroe: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<KyleK> looks like poop or doesn't work
<krabit> Roasted: the equivalent isn't format C  the equivalent is a recursive del command, but I dont know how to do that as it's windows specific
<caeroe> ugh, that's just insulting
<kronopio> what kind of sites se flash, oe with videos
<kronopio> like  youtube?
<KyleK> Roasted: add init=/bin/bash to the end of the boot command
<robogu> Ok I have a problem, Ubuntu was working fine then all of a sudden, when my computer boots to a black screen after the POST that says "NTLDR missing, Press CTRL, ALT, DEL to restart" I then booted to a live CD and went to terminal and did, " sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), to reinstall grub, It said it was successful, but I still get the same error, any help?
<caeroe> nevermind, i obviously know how to install flash.   guess i'll try some other time and ask later
<krabit> Roasted: or, the file could even use the win32 api to delete everything, this can happen in many different ways
<KyleK> full disclosure: i didn't see what you asked, just the responses ;)
<coleys> Why doesn't kill require root acess, I guess it's probably automaticaly a root command =o
<kronopio> I love ubuntu by the way.... it's pretty amazing
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, does this make any sense? "I have solved this problem on other linux systems by turning off the external amplfier in kmix, however, puppy has no such options, does anyone know a solution to get sound working in puppy"
<krabit> coleys: dont think it is, kill should require root to delete anything your user doesnt own
<krabit> **kill anything
<KyleK> robogu: run fdisk -l and see what partition is marked bootable?
<Riffage> How can I get jaunty to remember the passphrase for a key?
<PerryArmstrong> vertagano; any idea what to do
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: yes in option of volumes control
<Roasted> krabit - so ultimately would ubuntu be safer in the respect of 3rd party malware applications, considering ubuntu requires root access to run? Even if they were like that one I linked earlier that just waited till synaptic launched... even still that buys the user some time for scnas I guess.
<kronopio> i this a good place for political conversations
<kronopio> >
<bebooo> how do I know if these drivers are compatible with jaunty?
<kronopio> ?
<vertagano> PerryArmstrong: Unfortunately, I don't have any ideas.
<PerryArmstrong> dumdumz; i have intel...i tried out various ways..couldn't find any proper solution
<ripps> !ot | kronopio
<ubottu> kronopio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PerryArmstrong> vertagano;;ok thanq
<kronopio> ok!
<vertagano> NoSoundOnUbuntu: You could try installing kmix -- it's available in synaptic -- and see if you can find that option.
<krabit> Roasted: well, for a start the amount of malware for Ubuntu is tiny (almost none in the wild) compared to linux, also, yes. For an architecture point of view it is harder to do damage without the users consent
<bebooo> do I have to reinstall ubuntu completely to get mplayer to work?
<ripps> bebooo: doubtful
<ripps> bebooo: what's wrong with mplayer?
<bebooo> it just crashes on me
<ripps> bebooo: run mplayer in a terminal and tell us what it says when it crashes
<mzz> Roasted: of course something running as you can still do tons of damage (eat important documents you saved, mail itself to everyone in your address book, start running every time you log in and re-send to everyone in your address book at intervals, and so on)
<bebooo> it's giving me (insuficient resources for operation) which makes me think the video card isn't powerful enough, but i was running mythbuntu on this same box and the video played fine and windows on this box and it played fine. The video is also working, slowly and choppily, in mozilla.
<mzz> Roasted: it just can't touch files not owned by you
<vertagano> bebooo: Any chance you recently added a new PCI card?
<bebooo> how recently?
<bebooo> not after I installed the os
<bebooo> which was yesterday
<krabit> Roasted: also, that way of epxloting gnome/ubuntu has been patched, gnome no longer executes .desktop files by default
<krabit> *exploiting
<vertagano> bebooo: I don't know, but my Mythbuntu box has too many PCI cards for the default vmalloc settings, so whenever I upgrade, I have to set the vmalloc amount or some of my cards fail to register with their drivers (like my video card isn't recognized by the NVidia drivers)
<robogu> KyleK: When i looked first NTFS was set to boot, but then i switched it to linux to boot, there is also a linux swap / solaris, should i use that to boot?
<PerryArmstrong> how can i get right resolution for my screen. i have a very bad resolution and i dont get resolutions higher than 832x624...can anyone tell me how do i get higher resolutions
<bebooo> well, i'm not running mythbuntu anymore
<bebooo> i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<bebooo> I think installing packages might have thrown it off or something.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, ok, I will try
<bebooo> but then again, like I said, it actually plays, albeit slowly, in mozilla
<kronopio> how do I find actual music on frostwire
<vertagano> bebooo: My point being that you might see if your /var/log/dmesg mentions running out of vmalloc
<kronopio> everything seems to not be real
<robogu> KyleK: did you get that last message?
<needhelp1> where can i find logos/icons for press releated reasons.. like using the official ubuntu logo for blog posting and news reports ?
<SubCoolBox> genii: I get this: http://old-releases.ubunutu.com/dists/feisty-backports/Release.gpg: Could not resolve 'old-releases.ubunutu.com'
<SubCoolBox> ugh- nvm hol on
<meeee> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<genii> SubCoolBox: You mis-spelt ubuntu
<bebooo> vertagano: I'm not sure what i'm looking for.
<hh> hy.touchpad tapping doesn´t work on my ibook g3 running xubuntu 9.04.does anyone know how to fix it?
<PerryArmstrong> how can i get right resolution for my screen. i have a very bad resolution and i dont get resolutions higher than 832x624...can anyone tell me how do i get higher resolutions
<krabit> genii: you misspelt misspelt
<vertagano> bebooo: Try ' grep "vmap allocation" /var/log/ '
<Roasted> krabit - does gnome launch any files by default??
<bebooo> vertagano: okay
<mercutio22> hello, my systemm is crashing very often, .xsession-errors is flooded with pulseaudio issues http://paste.ubuntu.com/163253/
<krabit> Roasted: not really
<benje> PerryArmstrong: do you fiw refresh of screen ? and resolution ?
<vertagano> PerryArmstrong: See if this helps: http://roland-lopez.blogspot.com/2007/03/auto915resolution-ubuntu-resolution-fix.html
<krabit> Roasted: unless they are set to load on boot
<Josep23912> i, I'bve been having some issues with sound in xubuntu 9.04, i had installed ubuntu from the dvd (without a desktop  environment in vmware) and for some reason when i load xfce4-mixer it thinks i dont have some gstreamer packages installled  even though they are.  got sound working properly when i did a ubuntu-desktop install (on another vmware image). VMWare Tools is installed, so that's not the problem. I did notice there's no /dev/dsp 
<bebooo> there are a couple of dmesg files
<needhelp1> anyone know where i can find official ubuntu press materials ?
<bebooo> i have the first one open, but i'm not sure what i'm looking for
<genii> krabit: I know
<Josep23912> i tried also installing ubuntu-desktop or attempting to to check all the gstreamer modules were there.
<vertagano> Josep23912: That usually means it can't find the sound card.
<adnan> does anybody know what the "--system" option in adduser does?
<bebooo> i downloaded 'linux' drivers from intel for the graphics card
<kronopio> do you download with frost wire and then play in a  player like songbird?
<PerryArmstrong> vertagano; i have seen that already because of which it has been able to identify that i have LG monitor...
<PerryArmstrong> benje;i didnt get you
<bebooo> i'm not sure how to install them though, and i'm not sure if those extra nvidia and gstreamer packages will affect it
<Josep23912> vertagano: I wonder why it can't find it, it's working on the host side
<SeViLLa> exit
<Roasted> krabit - were desktop files the one file that was known to be exploited, to your knowledge?
<Josep23912> (im running it in VMWare, note)
<coleys> Hmmm... For the menu is there a way to make a menu option... such as  Frostwire to use sudo automatically?
<Josep23912> so i would have thought it would have been a fairly generic driver
<AnUbuntuUser> what's this about desktop file exploits?
<meeee> I am trying to install something called fish.  I have run into errors and hangups.  My paste is here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163252/  There is something like an EULA that I cannot agree to.  Terminal will not accept my "OK" input
<Josep23912> maybe i need to load something i havn't.
<coleys> (Like by editing Frostwire.desktop or w/e)
<MRSeptic> NTFS is better than all the linux filesystems
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I am happy to report that my olympus is ULingpic to thelaptop WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<vertagano> Josep23912: I don't know much about debugging sound hardware problems, but I do know that that gstreamer error is often misleading. If you use dmesg you can probably find an error message about your sound card.
<xzaio> hey guys whats up
<krabit> Roasted: Yes, most files will ask what you want them to do
<Josep23912> mm okay vertagano
<MRSeptic> we have ACLS by defualt and are more fine grained than the linux filesystems
<MRSeptic> we also use B+ trees more efficently than xfs jfs and reiserfs
<meeee> MRSeptic: what is your purpose here?
<MRSeptic> ext3 dosent count
<aleceiffel> can i burn cds and isntall programs off the live cd
<needhelp1> anyone know where i can find ubuntu press material ?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: if it an intel card 915reolution will help if not in worg.conf you can fixvertival and horizontal refresh of screen to get the real resolution
<krabit> aleceiffel: yes, but very slow
<MRSeptic> we use extents too
<MRSeptic> jfs and xfs use them but there implemetnation of extents suck
<AnUbuntuUser> needhelp1: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/pressreleasearchive
<benje> PerryArmstrong: you can get value in the manual of your screen
<robogu> ﻿Ok I have a problem, Ubuntu was working fine then all of a sudden, when my computer boots to a black screen after the POST that says "NTLDR missing, Press CTRL, ALT, DEL to restart" I then booted to a live CD and went to terminal and did, " sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), to reinstall grub, It said it was successful, but I still get the same error, I've tried making all of the partions bootable one at a time, but I get the sam
<bebooo> I guess i'm just clueless
<bebooo> i've been trying to do this for like 6 hours
<PerryArmstrong> benje; how do i get the value
<bebooo> every road leads to google, which doesn't lead anywhere
<needhelp1> AnUbuntuUser: ahh thats press release news for ubuntu.com.. i mean press materials for the use on other sites.. like official logos and icons
<MRSeptic> EXT4 dosent come close to NTFSs amazing speed with large directorys. In NTFS we use B+ trees and we rebalance
<benje> robogu: try to change order in bios or maybe you plug an usbkey which shift drive
<AnUbuntuUser> ah... ok, I
<AnUbuntuUser> 'll look...
<MRSeptic> ext4 uses htrees and doesnt rebalance them leading to poor performance overtime
<krabit> MRSeptic: shame NTFS forces you to reboot when you update due to it's rigidity when dealing with inodes
<AnUbuntuUser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<benje> PerryArmstrong: in the manual of your screen
<AnUbuntuUser> needhelp1: That has the official logos and icons for Ubuntu...
<MRSeptic> no ntfs is journalled
<AnUbuntuUser> needhelp1: Is that what you were looking for?
<vertagano> bebooo: What happens when you run xvinfo in a terminal?
<MRSeptic> its jfs xfs reiserfs that trash there inodes on a crash because they suck at journalling so does ext3/4
<needhelp1> AnUbuntuUser: am i allowed to use that on my site.. for blog posts about ubuntu?
<KyleK> whoopsies
<krabit> MRSeptic: please take you useless and quite frankly limited knowledge of file system design elsewhere, this is a tech support channel.
<KyleK> robogu: dont ask it to boot the swap partition
<MRSeptic> my ass i know more about filesystems than you
<krabit> MRSeptic: I'm not interested in a debate.
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i'll back in a few min's...should restart my macine
<MRSeptic> krabit, whats ntfs use to track free space
<bebooo> vertagano: it looks normal
<AnUbuntuUser> Read the trademark policy -- I'm not sure. http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<kronopio> how do I manage my frostwire music so I can hear it
<coleys> Uhh by default is wireless eth1?
<vertagano> bebooo: Then I suspect I'm as clueless as you. mplayer tends to work quite well.
<AnUbuntuUser> See the section called logo usage guidelines.
<vertagano> coleys: It's always come in as wlan0 for me.
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| kronopio
<ubottu> kronopio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benje> coleys: no but somtimes
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| *
<ubottu> *: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<needhelp1> AnUbuntuUser: they all seem to be big.. am i allowed to shrink them
<needhelp1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=UbuntuLogo.png
<benje> coleys: with iwconfig you will see if ti's a wrieless
<bebooo> vertagano: It's not mplayer, it's the drivers or the nvidia packages I installed I think
<MRSeptic> !ops MRSeptic Trolling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vertagano> bebooo: Are you using the 180 restricted drivers?
<coleys> benje: hmm, okay.. trying to get it working in conky. Ill try both
<kronopio> MRSeptic: where is an appropriate place?
<MRSeptic> !ops MRSeptic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops MRSeptic
<coleys> benje: Will try that!!
<chrisb62> so ive switch to ext4, though im reading you should run the online defragmenter. what is that and how do i use it?
<bebooo> vertagano: ... yeah, I don't know
<f0urtyfive> :/ I hate alsa...
<bebooo> vertagano: it's all at default, i downloaded linux drivers for my video card though
<mzz> chrisb62: last time I checked it didn't exist yet
<coleys> oo it's eth1 :D
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| bebooo
<ubottu> bebooo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bebooo> vertagano: could they be incompatible?
<f0urtyfive> anyone in here managed to get HDMI audio to work?
<krabit> MRSeptic: you sould like a comp sci second year just having completed some os/algorithms module and you now you think you are some uber develoepr
<krabit> *oper
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| f0urtyfive
<ubottu> f0urtyfive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<krabit> *sound
<bebooo> am I really offtopic?
<MRSeptic> yes
<krabit> lol
<f0urtyfive> !offiopic| MRSeptic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offiopic
<chrisb62> ya thats sort of the idea i got from my google searches. thx
<vertagano> bebooo: Under System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers you can pick your NVidia driver...
<f0urtyfive> !offtopic| MRSepti
<ubottu> MRSepti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| f0urtyfive
<bebooo> because i'm really trying to figure out how to install drivers on ubuntu?
<bebooo> there's nothing in the hardware drivers
<xzaio> wiat
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| ubottu
<bebooo> it's a blank list
<xzaio> are u trying to find them
<ubottu> MRSeptic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * meeee eats popcorn and watches the fight
<xzaio> or insrall them
<xzaio> what file type are they
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| xzaio
<ubottu> xzaio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<f0urtyfive> MRSeptic: stfu
<bebooo> it has an install.sh
<MRSeptic> f0urtyfive, you wish
<xzaio> oh sorry, cant help u there
<bebooo> is that incompatible?
<krabit> MRSeptic: why dont you take your knowledge/skills and use them to make some money and actually have a purpose in life outside of trolling kids on IRC for the lulz?
<coleys> benje: Thanks for iwconfig =)
<Riffage> How can I get jaunty to remember the passphrase for a ssh key? it's driving me quite literally up the wall
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|  krabit
<ubottu> krabit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benje> ;)
<vertagano> bebooo: Perhaps try the nvidia-glx-180 package in synaptic?
 * f0urtyfive just ignores the bot..
<MRSeptic> !offtopic| ljl
<bebooo> i tried installing the nvidia packages in add/remove
<ubottu> ljl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bebooo> but not in synaptic yet
<benje> MRSeptic: please
<sebsebseb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<krabit> SYSTEM	MRSeptic CTCP: VERSION xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel /897.00MHz]
<krabit> windows troll lol
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|  krabit
<ubottu> krabit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benje> booo
<MRSeptic> WINDOWS VISTA IS GOD
<benje> :)
<krabit> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<benje> like was said bakounine to his friends vitamaine is god reaally existe we have to get it aways
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|  benje
<ubottu> benje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benje> XD
<francis> wtf...
<coleys> wahha it worked!
<TopBunny88> This channel need some more responivler oporators
<mercutio22> can I get some help fixing lots of stuff that appear here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/163253/ namely, the pulseaudio issues, the tracker issues and the xmodmap issue? My system hangs VERY often. I don't know where to begin please assist
<sebsebseb> TopBunny88: agreed
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|  Topbunny88
<ubottu> Topbunny88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pratip> Is there a way to tell xrandr, 'be quiet and set this resolution' it's not showing the res that i want.
<ripps> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<TopBunny88> MRSeptic: Iwas making a pertinenet
<TopBunny88> MRSeptic: Iwas making a pertinenet comments
<benje> TopBunny88: some file is not accessible
<pratip> you know what, no one answer that, i'm checking the man page first which i should have done... i'm tired leave me alone
<yuka_> how to install wicd on 8.10 ?
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|yuka
<ubottu> yuka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<benje> yuka_: maybe ther package in repository ?
<JCM> Has anyone done the ext3 to ext4 yet?
<boli^> can anyone suggest a simple image viewer prog for X?
<bebooo> vertagano: that's still making it crash, should I try a different nvidia pack or something?
<TopBunny88> benje: read the man page for the chmod command man chmod
<mercutio22> ripps> I've been reading on this for three days now. It is an emergency... I can't get work done like this.
<zukabuka> hi
<benje> MRSeptic: now stop
<zukabuka> is there any where manual to debug suspend mode for jaunty
<zukabuka> thanks
<boli^> all it needs to to is display a fullscreen image for 5 secs, then exit
<TopBunny88> !chmod | benje
<ubottu> benje: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<MRSeptic> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vertagano> bebooo: I had problems with 177, but the 180 has been good to me.
<benje> TopBunny88: lol that's your question
<benje> /usr/bin/xmodmap:  unable to open file '/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu.xmodmap' for reading
<bebooo> is this an ubuntu question: why is the list empty under hardware drivers? also, how can i install drivers
<yuka_> benje: there is no, so i added 'hardy extras' to sources.list
<d4n3sh> tes
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|d4nsh
<ubottu> d4nsh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TopBunny88> benje: Have you read the manual page for the chmod command?
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i located the frequency values
<MRSeptic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<yuka_> benje: but when running it, i don't seeanything.
<PerryArmstrong> benje; what do i do with this now?
<benje> TopBunny88:  i don't need :)
<MRSeptic> !offtopic|prettyarmstrong
<ubottu> prettyarmstrong: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TopBunny88> MRSeptic: Please stop  abusing the bot
<MRSeptic> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vertagano> bebooo: Have you looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tyler_d> I am trying to do an 8.04 install on a system with no cd drive... I am getting a "detect and mount CD failure" how do I work around this?
<adalgiso> i seem to have an issue with the 9.04 beta dist.  when I go to run it on my computer it doesn't autologin, but asks for a username and pw.  any way to get around this?
<coleys> vertagano: Is there a line you can add to .desktop files, that makes them run as root?
<benje> so where was the ops cut it the bots respons
<ripps> ...sigh... can someone wake up an op to ban this troll!
<PerryArmstrong> MRSeptic; do you want it takes to work with a dilapadated ubuntu that doesn't offer me the right resolution....a wack on the back like you people for suggesting ****
<vertagano> coleys: To the best of my knowledge, the best you can do is add "gksudo" in front of the command, which will pop up the password box.
<duvnell1> z'there a GUI for postfix config?
<benje> TopBunny88: that's you which post and ask where to start http://paste.ubuntu.com/163253/
<MRSeptic> PerryArmstrong, english please?
<benje> TopBunny88: check your hard drive
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i hope you went to school to understand my english
<MRSeptic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<chrisb62> if i backup my .themes folder does that also keep my icon theme too?
<TopBunny88> benje: I have sense rreformated my hard drive
<PerryArmstrong> benje; sorry the message wasnt' for you
<meeee> MRSeptic: Do you have a girlfriend?  Or a car?
<MRSeptic> ops are lazy
<krabit> ops are akf
<krabit> *afk
<tyler_d> type /ignore nameofuser
<TopBunny88> !offtopic | MRSeptic
<ubottu> MRSeptic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tyler_d> if your that upset with it
<bebooo> i don't know for sure if my card is even nvidia
<bebooo> and of course i'm googling it
<krabit> bebooo: lspci will tell you
<vertagano> bebooo: You can learn that from lspci
<benje> bebooo: lspci | grep VGA
<benje> to be sure
<PerryArmstrong> benje; ya got any idea
<TopBunny88> bebooo: Have you lspci'ed yet
<krabit> benje: that command it ourdated on alot of hardware
<adalgiso> anyone know the default username/pw for the 9.04 beta livecd?
<NTFS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<krabit> benje: alot of people dont have vga grfx cards anymore
<TopBunny88> !nvidia | bebooo
<ubottu> bebooo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CXM> why are we !op'ing?
<grekkos> anyone know if there's a program like UltraMon available for linux? Looking for something like added context menu items that say "Move window to other monitor" or something like that
<NTFS> i am testing the lazy ops
<kcollins> adalgiso, I think it is usually "ubuntu" with no password
<CXM> why...
<NOD62> Testing the operators?
<CXM> it's not an emergency?
<krabit> benje: actually nom that should work, but doesnt on my system?
<bebooo> what is ispci?
<kcollins> lspci
<adalgiso> kcollins thanks lemme give that a try.  ive been thinking of combinations, but no dice so far
<benje> CXM: some abuse of bot for nothing that's why
<krabit> bebooo: it's L  (l)
<grekkos> you mean Lspci?
<krabit> lists all pci deivces
<NTFS> ubuntu sucls
<NTFS> sucks
<vertagano> bebooo: lspci will list the various PCI devices on your machine and what Ubuntu thinks they are.
<bebooo> ok
<krabit> says a vista user
<krabit> lol
<adalgiso> kcollins: yeah that didn't work unfortunately
<kcollins> :(
<NOD62> lmao, yeah.
<NTFS> soon linux will be forced to remove vfat from the kernel
<adalgiso> i'm stuck at a login screen
<NOD62> NTFS: What do you use, ol' mighty user?
<bebooo> i already know this information though
<chetnick> i installed 9.04 on the same box where i was running 8.04. I have no sound on skype anymore. Does anybody have ideas? I tried all devices listed in skype.
<bebooo> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE
<NTFS> i use NTFS
<grekkos> he operates on it
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me get my screen resolution right??
<nophilter> Hey all!
<NTFS> NTFS is best undisputted filesystem
<vertagano> bebooo: So that's not an NVidia card.
<bebooo> that's what i thought
<nophilter> PerryArmstrong I can help you. What resolution you need?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<JCM> NTFS still needs to be defaged
<JCM> Oh sorry  defraged
<vertagano> bebooo: Which is why you don't have any options in the Hardware Drivers.
<bebooo> so i was asking if installing nvidia packages could have made mplayer start crashing
<NTFS> no my fileallocation policy improved in vista
<ripps> JCM: just ignore the troll
<IndyGunFreak> JCM: freudian slip
<bebooo> so it's not ati either?
<vertagano> bebooo: Nope.
<PerryArmstrong> nophilter; i am not getting the required 1024x728 resolution
<NTFS> COME ON LAZY OPS BAN ME
<benje> PerryArmstrong: what is the models of your screen
<JCM> I know just couldn't pass that one up :)
<vertagano> bebooo: It's an Intel card, which comes with its own set of problems.
<bebooo> but, the video was playing before
<nophilter> what video card you have?
<adalgiso> bebooo: it's an intel chipset
<NTFS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<chetnick> JCM> NTFS still needs to be defaged LOL
<kcollins> adalgiso, just to confirm, you tried username "ubuntu" and just hit enter at the password prompt?
<azharcs> Hi I am planning to clean install 9.04, What files or folders should i backup to retain my settings like Firefox, Thunderbird and others. Thanks.
<nophilter> Perry, what card?
<PerryArmstrong> benje LG Studioworks 552V
<chetnick> JCM: Well said.
<bebooo> and also, the video is still playing in mozilla, just slowly
<IndyGunFreak> vertagano: i don't have problems out fo my intel based devices... have two of them
<benje> NTFS you can go by your self ?
<adalgiso> kcollins: yes i did, also tried ubuntu/ubuntu and a couple other combos
<PerryArmstrong> nophilter; Intel
<IndyGunFreak> bebooo: what video?
<tyler_d> installing from usb key error.... cannot install cd drive failure?
<Subrosian> FAT16 (with GEM) is better then NTFS
<chetnick> ok people, leave alon NTFS, lets solve my problem.
<bebooo> any video
<kronopio> my youtube won't play anyone know why?
<bebooo> youtube/hulu
<vertagano> IndyGunFreak: Wasn't meaning to imply that they have *more* problems. Just *different* problems.
<chetnick> i installed 9.04 on the same box where i was running 8.04. I have no sound on skype anymore. Does anybody have ideas? I tried all devices listed in skype.
<kronopio> hulu is better?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: what is your graphics card ?
<krabit> azharcs: .mozilla folder in /home/$username
<bebooo> but when i open a video file, it crashes movie player or mplayer
<NTFS> chetnick your using linux thats why
<PerryArmstrong> benje I dont have a graphic card
<nophilter> Perry what resolution now you have?
<kcollins> adalgiso, from what I can read in my research online, the LiveCD is not supposed to ask for a username/password, as it is supposed to auto-logon
<nophilter> Perry and which one you want?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: so how do you use your screen ? :)
<vertagano> chetnick: Sounds is only missing in skype?
<meeee> i get an Eula that I cannot agree to because terminal wont accept my input for the "OK".  I'm installing something called fish.  my paste looks like this ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163252/
<adalgiso> kcollins: yeah, thats what i've experience with all the previous releases, so I'm pretty much stumped
<NTFS> LINUX SUCKS
<kcollins> adalgiso, might be worth trying the full release?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: paste lspci | grep VGA
<chetnick> vertagano: yes only in skype....
<adalgiso> kcollins: haven't been able to find anything through google
<NTFS> windows vista runs faster
<PerryArmstrong> nophilter; 1024x768
<azharcs> krabit: So all i have to do is, copy the backed up folder of 8.04 in 9.04 and it will work fine :)
<JCM> Anyone install the ATI drivers in 64 bit Ubuntu? I'm just need to know if I need to still the 32 bit drivers ass well for Wine
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i suppose i dont know the answer
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i'll give 1 sec
<adalgiso> kcollins: yeah, i should, but my internet connection at this apartment is garbage and I'd need to wait about 4 hours for it to download
<Subrosian> NTFS, you need a girlfriend
<NTFS> LINUX SUCKS
<Subrosian> and to get laid...
<adalgiso> kcollins: figured I'd install the beta and just upgrade afterwards, because its the only release i have a copy of at the moment
<PerryArmstrong> benje; 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<krabit> adalgiso: the issue you have is something to do with the boot process, i had it a while ago
<PerryArmstrong> benje; so whats the answer from this output??
<NTFS> UBUNTU OPS ARE THE LAZIEST OPS EVER
<IndyGunFreak> meeee: it installed for me no problem at all.
<benje> PerryArmstrong: ok install 915resolution and config file
<genii> !ops | Wake up
<ubottu> Wake up: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<krabit> adalgiso: i fixed it by rebooting until I could log in, Must of been a bad read/write
<Subrosian> NTFS, your virgin is showing...
<lstarnes> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<NTFS> I AINT A VIRGI
<coleys> NTFS: LOL
<krabit> lol
<NTFS> N
<benje> after that if it's don't work see manual of your screen
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i installed 915 already...how do i install config??
<coleys> ahahhaah
<NTFS> BAN ME tim_sharitt
<kronopio> i cant get hulu too play, but I am not being prompted for plugins
<adalgiso> krabit: while booting up, there does come a point where i get some I/O error and an error with SquashFS, but is that a problem with the image that I burnt to CD or does that indicate a hardware problem with memory/hard drive?
<nophilter> Perry, well unless you installed some other driver from Intel you can go system/preferences/dysplay and change resolution
<chetnick> vertagano: only in skype for now, i listen to music and videos and youtube no problem. But no sound in skype. I went back to see settings in 8.04, everything is set to default and it works. I tried to see sound settings in 8.04 and compare it to 9.04 but they are quite different. I guess they used something different for sound in 9.04
<lstarnes> NTFS: then please leave this channel.  This channel is solely for ubuntu support.  If you hate ubuntu then don't come here and waste your time
<esfahankids> hi
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i got the frequencies from the manual
<benje> PerryArmstrong: in /etc/915resolution there a file or /etc/default/915resolution
<NTFS> lstarnes, YOU CANT SEE ME
<coleys> NTFS: take the windows registry with you =(
<esfahankids> i have problem with firefox
<krabit> adalgiso: hard to know for sure, for me I think it was hardware, my cdrom drive was cheap, so it always messed disks up
<NTFS> kline me
<benje> PerryArmstrong: vertical and horizontal max and min ?
<vertagano> chetnick: I don't know anything about skype.
<chetnick> vertagano: LOL
<lstarnes> NTFS: I can see you
<esfahankids> heloooooo
<NTFS> lstarnes, how so
<chetnick> vertagano: ok thanks. LOL
<kronopio> am I welcome back here?
<krabit> no
<esfahankids> i have problem in firefox please help me
<sebsebseb> kronopio: you got banned before?
<adalgiso> krabit: yeah, my drives are pretty much terrible.  know of any minimal-footprint distributions of 9.04?
<krabit> esfahankids: ask please
<sebsebseb> kronopio: I guess your welcome back as long as you don't troll
<JCM> Whats the problem?
<esfahankids> firefox give this error to me
<esfahankids>  <menuitem id="context-copy"
<esfahankids> ------^
<lstarnes> NTFS: how can I not see you?
<krabit> adalgiso: yes, there is a 'minimal' installtion you can use
<NTFS> lstarnes, uhh i dont know just kline me and get it done with ok
<TonyTheTiger> Hiya im on ubuntu 8.10, following this guide to install wine http://ubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/11/09/installing-wine-on-ubuntu-810/ however cant get past "sudo apt-get install wine" as the http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_1.1.19~winehq0~ubuntu~8.10-0ubuntu1_i386.deb is 404 not found.
<krabit> adalgiso: you can get it off the ubuntu site,
<nophilter> NTFS how are you?
<adalgiso> i think that will work, i wanted a headless install anyway
<lstarnes> NTFS: just get out
<nophilter> NTFS, what OS r u using currently?
<NTFS> im laughing real hard nophilter
<krabit> esfahankids: where is the error, when do you get it,. more info please
<Subrosian> [NTFS VERSION reply]: xchat 2.8.6-2 Windows Vista [Intel /897.00MHz]
<nophilter> NTFS what at? I wanna laugh too
<coleys> ;D Ew vista hissss
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: just goto winehq.com and follow the directions in the download->ubuntu section to install newer wine in ubuntu
<JCM> esfahankids > Check this out http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=hu&comments_parentId=182331&forumId=1
<esfahankids> when i click in firefox give this error & i cant use fire fox
<NTFS> nophilter, how lazy the ubuntu ops are and how the staffers arnt klining me
<meeee> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<esfahankids> sorry i cant open any page
<esfahankids> please help me here
<lstarnes> NTFS: I wonder if Comcast would like to know about this
<krabit> esfahankids: I need more info, about the error, please be specific with exactly how, when, and where it happens
<meeee> !windows security
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IndyGunFreak> meeee: have you considered just installing java first, then install fish?... i had no probs at all installing fish
<coleys> haha.
<NTFS> lstarnes, about what
<coleys> !ntfs
<Chr|s> esfahankids: What is your problem?
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TonyTheTiger> ripps, I am on winehq channel and they told me to come to this channel :s
<vluser> guys, I'm getting an error
<kronopio> is   an wma a zipped file?
<nophilter> NTFS what is it?
<vluser> C++ compiler cannot create executables
<esfahankids> when i click on firefox give me this error
<vluser> what do I do?
<vertagano> esfahankids: Sounds like one of the XML setting files for Firefox has a problem.
<coleys> kronopio: No... wma = windows media audio
<krabit> kronopio: no, its a windows media file
<lstarnes> vertagano: install build-essential
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i searched but i didnt find....i pur the auto915resolution folder in my home and then run the command
<esfahankids> how to fix it?
<vertagano> lstarnes: I don't think that was for me.
<JCM> esfahankids > long and short of it is that it is a profile problem and the recommend is the make a new profile or uninstall and reinstall
<Chr|s> esfahankids: please use pastebin
<coleys> kronopio: Probably a windows virus in .wma format =D
<kronopio> what are ubuntu friendly audio files?
<lstarnes> vertagano: oops
<coleys> kronopio: all ?
<krabit> esfahankids: try sudo rm -rf .mozilla  that will get rid of the profile and create a new one when you start firefox
<nophilter> NTFS you nickname gives me hope you know that you may be available for helping me with some well known OS
<benje> PerryArmstrong: he is in repository
<lstarnes> vluser: try installing build-essential
<krabit> erm. you can drop sudo
<adalgiso> krabit: found the minimal iso, thanks for the heads-up
<vluser> lstarnes, thanks.. trying that now
<vluser> anyone know a good program to burn .avi into dvd?
<krabit> adalgiso: yeah, that's usually less stress on crappy drives
<Chr|s> !info handbrake
<krabit> worked for me
<vertagano> vluser: k3b
<Kazuha> Into DVD video?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<vluser> dvd video
<JCM> esfahankids > did you get what krabit said?
<ubottu> Package handbrake does not exist in jaunty
<nophilter> vluser yeah it is nero burning rom
<vluser> playable to dvd players
<vluser> for linux
<kronopio> are there ubuntu viruses?
<Kazuha> Who would want to do that?  Data is more efficient.
<adalgiso> krabit: now if i can only find a cd-r
<nophilter> vluser yes via Wine
<esfahankids> thank you probelm fixed
<esfahankids> ;-)
<krabit> win
<vluser> nophilter, and it work?
<hcricket> Can someone just tell me if this is a coincedence?
<Kazuha> kronopio: If they exist, they aren't very common.
<nophilter> vluser yes
<krabit> as usualy it's a firefox profile issue
<krabit> *usual
<lstarnes> Kazuha: none in the wild that were ever widespread
<Kazuha> Or rather, I've never heard of any malware in the wild for *ANY* Linux Distro.
<PerryArmstrong> benje;http://paste.ubuntu.com/163265/
<kronopio> thank you all for being so responsive
<krabit> hcricket: is what?
<geek_> Kazuha: "virus.sh" ... ;p
<coleys> Kazuha: Repositories are safe anyways =)
<hcricket> I installed 9.04, and all was fine...  I was using ethernet...  the wireless card was not recognized...  I removed the wireless, and suddenly the ethernet stopped working at the same time.
<coleys> geek_: =(
<hcricket> Now I can't get online at all, lol
 * Kazuha knows this.  
 * sebsebseb the troll has left, but hope the ops bann him anyway
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: Does the guide on winehq.org not work? http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
 * Kazuha runs Debian.  
<kronopio> how do you use frostwire?
<IndyGunFreak> kronopio: same way you use limewire.. if you're familiar w/ it
<vluser> pstocanonij.c:20:23: error: cups/cups.h: No such file or directory
<coleys> kronopio: with java...
<vluser> anybody?>
<krabit> kronopio: check the website out
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: Follow the directions under "Alternative command Line Instructions for Installing Wine:"
<coleys> kronopio: You will need java in order to use it.
<PerryArmstrong> benje;any idea??
<geek_> coleys: viruses would need someone to explicitly run it ;p
<geek_> so.. no, nit likely
<lstarnes> vluser: you need the right -dev packages for cups I think
<abdul> hello everyone
<coleys> coleys: Just like rm -rf / =)
<coleys> lol I just quoted to me =]
<TonyTheTiger> ripps, thanks ill try that.
<sebsebseb> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<IndyGunFreak> speaking of frostwire, i've not used it in a while
<benje> kronopio: like all unix http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_virus
<coleys> IndyGunFreak: freelimewirepro.net =) gg
 * NoSoundOnUbuntu hears noooooooooooothing, sees nooooooooooothing
<kronopio> does ubuntu.com have java
<kronopio> ?
<robogu> ﻿Ok I have a problem, Ubuntu was working fine then all of a sudden, when my computer boots to a black screen after the POST that says "NTLDR missing, Press CTRL, ALT, DEL to restart" I then booted to a live CD and went to terminal and did, " sudo grub, find /boot/grub/stage1, root (hd0,4), setup (hd0), to reinstall grub, It said it was successful, but I still get the same error, I've tried making all of the partions bootable one at a time, but I get the sam
<sebsebseb> !troll |  coley
<ubottu> coley: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<sebsebseb> coleys
<sebsebseb> giving out bad commands is trolling
<coleys> What are you talking about =?
<coleys> I am in nooo way trolling.
<hcricket> :(
<benje> PerryArmstrong: yes forget 915 or the name have changed under your distrib
<lstarnes> kronopio: are you asking if the site itself uses java or if they make java available for installation?
<sebsebseb> coleys: the  delete  /  without  confirming command,  you just gave out?
<coleys> kronopio: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<IndyGunFreak> kronopio: its in the repositories
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I have the pic ul'ed onto the HDD, IDK how to select thepics to UL them to PhotoBucket
<kronopio> cool! thanks
<mercutio22> F*ck pulseaudio!!!
<coleys> sebsebseb: It happens many times a day, it's not trolling... Besides the actual command doesn't work... You seem bot command happy. =o
<sebsebseb> !language |  mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> mercutio22: and yeah pulseaudio can suck at times
<IndyGunFreak> mercutio22: its not that bad.
<sebsebseb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<benje> NoSoundOnUbuntu: like in other system go to search it by you software "browse"
<ripps> mercutio22: if your having trouble with pulse just uninstall it.
<nophilter> does anyone know how to edit partition table from ubuntu???
<newUser> is there a way to see all my opened windows without compiz scale? (I mean an alternative)
<coleys> I have to use Pulse Audio at the moment.. My intel hda isn't supported with Alsa =(
<PerryArmstrong> benje;so then how do i get it??
<mercutio22> Yeah, I will remove it. I am sick.
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: you probably won't be able to, because the partitions are mounted, you'll probably have tod o it from a live cd
<Gacker> nophilter,  partition editor
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> the window is bigger than  the monitor and when I click Pictures or Photo I do not see them
<mzz> robogu: does that system have multiple physical hard drives, not just partitions?
<Gacker> yess
<benje> PerryArmstrong: so let's change xorg.conf 1: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.save
<nophilter> Indy, is there a partitioner in Ubuntu???
<arktvrvs> i take it xv isnt included in 8.10?
<PerryArmstrong> benje; done
<arktvrvs> what package is it in/
<benje> PerryArmstrong: 2: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nophilter> Indy, I want to delete partitions
<Gacker> yes partition editor @ nophilter
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, they are in F-spot somewhere
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: yeah, gparted.. sudo apt-get install gparted
<PerryArmstrong> benje; yes
<kronopio> gotta restart the computer, see ya
<ripps> arktvrvs: it's built into x server, the question is whether you hardware drivers support xv
<nophilter> Gacker and where is it? Do I install sthg like Partition Magic?
<arktvrvs> /bin/sh: xv: not found
<adalgiso> anyone have experience installing ubuntu to RAID 0?
<Gacker> nophilter, it is gparted
<arktvrvs> i have
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: i told you, sudo apt-get install gparted
<arktvrvs> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Gacker> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ripps> arktvrvs: xv isn't a command, it's a video filtering interface
<nophilter> Gacker gparted? What is it?
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> brb
<Gacker> partition editor
<Subrosian> is there a java runtime for Ubuntu 9.04 PPC?
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: a partition editor, what you asked for
<arktvrvs> the program that does screenshots?
<nophilter> Gacker I need a partition editor kind of you know?
<IndyGunFreak> !info gparted | nophilter
<ubottu> nophilter: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.3-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 858 kB, installed size 3536 kB
<benje> PerryArmstrong: in monitor section write with your own values : HorizSync	30-75 	VertRefresh	50-85
<Gacker> 1
<Gacker> yes
<ripps> !screenshot
<jacsoft> una pregunta
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button or the File -> Acquire menu in the GIMP.
<Gacker> nophilter, if u r using ubuntu it mush be installed by default
<adalgiso> I have a hardware RAID card in my computer, it's been configured to stripe data across my 2 sata hard drives.  When I enter the ubuntu partition editor, is it safe to choose one disk to repartition, or should I do setup a different way?
<jacsoft> como puedo instalar el video
<arktvrvs> oh i see
<Gacker> Try gparted in the terminal
<jacsoft> osea la tarjeta de video
<kovacsleeve> jacsoft: #ubuntu-es
<nophilter> Gacker but i donn't see anything in menu
<kriel> Any way to get a livecd to just boot to a flat terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: system/admin/partition editor
<PerryArmstrong> benje; should i place the same values??
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: assuming you installed it as we told you
<Gacker> Try in terminal it will show u weather installed ot not # nophilter
<benje> PerryArmstrong: no you sould use yours
<nophilter> GAcker no such command
<Gacker> Ok
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<arktvrvs> alrighty then
<benje> PerryArmstrong: which you fond in manual vrefresh = vertical refresh
<Gacker> sudo apt-get install gparted
<IndyGunFreak> 5th time.
<mzz> adalgiso: I don't own any raid hardware, but I'd expect to see a single device to partition. However if the card does not actually do raid in hardware you'd see separate devices when using it under linux.
<Gacker> LOL IndyGunFreak
<PerryArmstrong> benje; in maual; horiz=48.36KHz  vert=60Hz
<nophilter> Gacker alright will try now
<IndyGunFreak> Gacker: lol, after the 3rd time, it gets a little redundant
<Gacker> :D
<benje> PerryArmstrong: max et min value horzontal and vertical
<benje> not those
<nophilter> Indy what???
<Subrosian> so no answers?
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: you were told sudo apt-get install gparted, at least 5x, and kept up your cluelessness
<nophilter> Indy well i didn't see it
<adalgiso> mzz: so if the card is doing it through software, I'll see both drives?  If it is through software, can I just tell the Ubuntu installer to use one disk and expect that everything will work out ok?
<nophilter> Indy you know there are so many words i can't see everything
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: then you should turn on highlight notifications when people say your name... cuz i said it at lesat 3x, and so did gacker
<mzz> adalgiso: well, you can install on one disk, but you wouldn't get any RAID. I don't know how to do software raid, sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: thats why you turn on highlights.
<nophilter> Indy how to do it on ircII
<nophilter> ?
<briscoelake> Good Evening, Having a bit of trouble when I suspend my laptop. When I try to bring it back up it just flashes the screen different colors until I have to kill it and reboot
<PerryArmstrong> benje; ohh yes... horiz 30-54 vert 50-120
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: i don't use ircII..
<mzz> nophilter: also why you tabcomplete the nick of who you're talking to, so their hilights work :)
<lstarnes> nophilter: ircII is rather outdated isn't it? It's enabled by defaukt in irssi
<nophilter> Indy well?...
<IndyGunFreak> mzz: i'm used to people bastardizing my name.. i've got indy and indygun set to highlight..lol
<PerryArmstrong> benje; so in the code should i replace as : HorizSync 30-54  VertRefresh 50-120??
<lstarnes> *defauly
<lstarnes> **default
<abdul> mml;
<TonyTheTiger> how can i test if i have installed wine successfully?
<mzz> IndyGunFreak: did the same when my nick was longer than it currently is
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: i told you, i don't use that software.. you'll have to check in the options o hte software
<benje> PerryArmstrong: yes seem ok but don't exchange vertical and horizontal
<cyan123> hello, all. how do you get a person's nick to show up without retyping it?
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: you should have a Wine entry in the Application menu
<benje> TonyTheTiger: winecfg
<PerryArmstrong> benje; and here'smy xorg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/163271/ without making any changes
<mzz> cyan123: in what program?
<cyan123> sorry. in xirc
<NOD62> cyan123: Type the first few letters and press TAB.
<nophilter> Indy what is o hte???
 * mzz doesn't use that one
<mzz> cyan123: first few letters + tab works in many
<nophilter> Indy is it some kind of command?
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: lol, thats a typo.. *the
<NOD62> cyan123: If that's what you meant. xD
<TonyTheTiger> thanks ripps and co.
<Subrosian> :(
<benje> PerryArmstrong:  i don't found manual on internet oabout your monitor in lg site
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: no problem
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: why are you using a command line irc client?.. if you can't figure out something as simple as installing gparted?
<malex> Jaunty trashed my root fs after an hour of use after a live upgrade. fsck from a live interepid cd gives thousands of errors. Grub is shot as well. Very interesting.
<cyan123> nod thank you
<nophilter> Indy I just switched from Windows and very difficult to understand all...so I am in console all the time...
<PerryArmstrong> benje; maybe it got outdated..i bought it in 1997
<cyan123> hmm, not working as expected.
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: lol, wellt hat should make it way way easier...lol
<nophilter> Indy is there a web broswer to use in console?
<IndyGunFreak> nophilter: dunno
<lstarnes> nophilter: links, links2, elinks, lynx, w3m
<vertagano> nophilter: elinks is a great text browser
<tonyyarusso> nophilter: w3m, links2, elinks.
<malex> Does jaunty silently try to convert ext3 to ext4?
<FloridaGuy> is there away to uninstall everything ubuntu-desktop installed..
<tonyyarusso> nophilter: In my experience, w3m has the best rendering, but links2/elinks have easier to understand navigation.
<ripps> malex: no, ext4 is in an optional install time option
<PerryArmstrong> benje; here's the changed xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/163274/    have a look at it and tell me if i have placed the code at the right place
<malex> ripps: thanks, so it's a bug then.
<djlinux64> anybody here from wisconsin? i need some insider info
 * malex hits himself on the head for upgrading less then 2 months after a release. Intrepid finally worked well.
<benje> PerryArmstrong: not really
<benje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163275/ PerryArmstrong
<krammer_> evening all, when i open k3b it tries then it goes grey any ideas?
<eseven73> krammer_, does doing gksudo k3b do the same?
<krammer_> yes
<krammer_> eseven73, i tried reinstalling it but same thing happens
<briscoelake> sorry if anyone replied to my ? about my laptop not being able to come out of suspend I missed it my internet died
<krammer_> eseven73, also i cannot force quit or use the kill to get rid of this problem
<vertagano> Bluetooth question: The Gnome bluetooth icon's Setup New Device fails to see any devices, but "hcitool scan" shows the desired device. Any ideas how to get the gui working?
<eseven73> krammer_, search the bug site https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=k3b+hangs&field.actions.search=Search
<krammer_> eseven73, thanks
<marcus_aurelius> briscoelake: i had that same issue with intrepid, installed jaunty, so far, i haven't had that issue re-occur
<eseven73> np
<benje> PerryArmstrong: change value and try with this if not the good resolution force to 1024*768 or this you want and you know it's work with like here http://paste.ubuntu.com/163276/ (the full)
<fungos> back
<benje> vertagano: active network services
<nophilter> zukabuka HI
<benje> in bluetooth
<vertagano> benje: Active network services in bluetooth? I'm not sure what you mean.
<benje> config file are in /etc default pin is 1234 vertagano
<briscoelake> marcus_aurelius: I have Jaunty now
<marcus_aurelius> briscoelake, what kind of laptop?
<vertagano> benje: I'm able to see and use my bluetooth device from the command line. It's paired and everything. Until I upgraded to 9.04, I could use nautilus to transfer files.
<benje> vertagano: click right on bluetooth icon check network and active your cell or else using bluettoth try to tranfret o associate
<TonyTheTiger> is it possible to get an application to work if it has its ports blocked, e.g a way to change the port or route it somehow? like for a game.
<briscoelake> marcus_aurelius: Dell Inspiron 5150 from 2004
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> benje, I found the pcitures, but the Select Files window is HUGE in both Minimize and Maximize and will not let me drag and edge to make it smaller
<Ricky_RocK> www.topfreesexvideo.com for free sex video
<krammer_> eseven73, 2240 bugs is there any way to do this ?
<PerryArmstrong> benje; so should i replace the entire code as you specified in http://paste.ubuntu.com/163276/
<eseven73> !ops | Ricky_RocK
<ubottu> Ricky_RocK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<benje> right PerryArmstrong it must be ok
<Lazermann> Ricky_Rock: www.microsoft.com/downloads/windows95
<vertagano> benje: When I right-click on the Bluetooth icon, there's nothing about network. My choices are: Preferences, Setup New Device, Send Files to Device, Browse Files on Device, and About.
<PerryArmstrong> benje; and restart??
<mikea> Hey.. Can the ubuntu installer resize my vista partition for me?
<benje> vertagano: in preferences
<krammer_> no
<marcus_aurelius> i had a lattitude a long time ago, my experience with linux was less than ideal
<sebsebseb> mikea: yes, but that might cuase data loss, so your meant to let Vista's tool resize it
<eseven73> krammer_, Id try brasero if you can't get k3b working
<sebsebseb> mikea: Vista's resizing tools isn't that good really though
<benje> blutootha have many services audio network serial and ...
<vertagano> benje: Preferences gives me three options: Never show icon, Show icon if device is present, Always show icon.
<krammer_> eseven73, i tried  but that seems not to burn i am having lots of badluck buring
<benje> input
<NOD62> mikea: Indeed it can, but may cause damage... Sometimes you can fix that afterward with a system restore or system repair with the CD but still risky.
<mikea> sebsebseb: Do I need to boot from the vista cd to do it?
<benje> vertagano: jaunty ?
<sebsebseb> mikea: no
<vertagano> benje: 9.04
<Spoonah> hello, my network card shows up in 'lspci', do I add it too my network interfaces?
<benje> vertagano: try in menu
<sebsebseb> mikea: when Vista is running you can re size it's partitoin
<briscoelake> marcus_aurelius: so far this has actually been working out amazingly. I know people with vista laptops that from the factory aren't working right so if I can't suspend so be it
<PerryArmstrong> benje; I may buy a new monitor in a few weeks...but i am not sure if i may buy....so the again i should change the xorg.conf??
<sebsebseb> mikea: so your going to  resize and then put Ubuntu on?
<eseven73> krammer_, can you burn disks in windows? (assuming you have windows or had)
<mikea> sebsebseb: yeah, that's the plan
<benje> vertagano: i use lts
<Ricky_RocK> www.topfreesexvideo.com for free sex video and my other site www.criminal-lawyersite.com for criminal people
<mikea> sebsebseb: "Shrink Volume"?
<eseven73> yay for tonyyarusso :D
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: an op now,  well there was a major troll earlier
<vertagano> benje: When I go to System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth, I get the same menu. It all worked before I upgraded.
<ripps> MODS=GODS
<benje> PerryArmstrong: yes restore your old but you have a virtual resolution
<PerryArmstrong> benje; whats this virtual resolution??
<tonyyarusso> sebsebseb: so my awaylog of ops hilights made me notice....  Sorry nobody was around.
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> :(
<Spoonah> In ubuntu server, I had my network card which shows up using 'lspci', however I do not see it as a network interface, is there a command I need to run to add it as a network interface
<PerryArmstrong> benje; and can you pm me your email id so that i can contact you if i have any further problems...
<benje> PerryArmstrong: this force to set this resolution even your screen can do it
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: yeah that looks a bit bad also on a publically logged server, but that log will disapear into oblivion anyway
<benje> usefull to use bigger resolution under small screen
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: server/channel
<kronopio> hello again
<PerryArmstrong> benje; and also you mentioned about config and installing 915 which wasn't found...so no need of this??
<sebsebseb> mikea: yeah that sounds about right
<krammer_> have a good night all
<sebsebseb> mikea: vista's disk management thing
<kronopio> I have a repeat q.  TO install java what do i need to tell sudo
<newUser> is there a way to see all my opened windows without compiz scale? (I mean an alternative)
<benje> PerryArmstrong: maybe a new version of an other name exist
<EMPulse> hey guys
<Spoonah> In ubuntu server, I had my network card which shows up using 'lspci', however I do not see it as a network interface, is there a command I need to run to add it as a network interface?
<EMPulse> Is there an offline version of netvibes avaliable on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> mikea: if you don't put a size in,  it like half its,  but Vista can take up loads of space you don't really need it to, but  once you got Ubuntu on, as long as Vista was shut down properly, you can access the partition  and use it from Ubuntu
<PerryArmstrong> benje; and can you pm me your email id so that i can contact you if i have any further problems...
<sebsebseb> mikea: don't put a size in and it like splits  it in half or something
<benje> Spoonah: normally the dectection of card and load of module add device
<PerryArmstrong> benje; at some other time
<kronopio> coleys: could you tell me what you typed before?
<Spoonah> benje: ah ok, well it is showing up on lspci as the correct card, Just can see an interface for it using 'ifconfig'
<genii> kronopio:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin                        usually, or similar
<Spoonah> benje: can't see an interface sorry.
<benje> Spoonah: see dmesg when loading module
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i'll restart now
<benje> Spoonah: lspci -vvv will shwo you module use
<benje> oki PerryArmstrong;)
<Spoonah> benje; ok, brb, i need to switch monitor/keyboard with server ;o
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> please help me resize a window
<Ballcutter> I need a command that will re-detect my usb cdma modem after a disconnect as if it were just plugged in
<kronopio> it says I manually run dpkg
<mikea> If I shrink my vista partition by 100gb
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> please help me resize a window
<mikea> can linux boot from the end of the hd?
<kronopio> I must manually run*
<sebsebseb> mikea: how small can you make it?
<sebsebseb> mikea: also why have Vista anyway?
<mikea> sebsebseb: games, man, games :)
<sebsebseb> mikea: stupid game companies
<Spoonah> benje: it says its using 8139too
<mikea> it says it can only shrink it by 50gb anyways
<sebsebseb> mikea: making only for Windows most of them,  anyway right ok
<kronopio> aren't there  cool linux games/
<sebsebseb> mikea: yeah just resize it to how big you want it
<kronopio> ?
<sebsebseb> kronopio: of course there are
<LuciousAsh> my laptop has a very low resolution screen, so low that certain buttons don't show on dialoges, and when I first got it the version of ubuntu had a button that let you scroll down the screen to click on windows, and then it would go back, does anyone know what this is or how to get it again?
<ripps> sebsebseb: try to avoid the anti-windows rhetoric, have someone that dual-boots ubuntu is better than no ubuntu at all
<benje> Spoonah: sudo rmmod 8139too && sudo modprobe 8139too
<sebsebseb> kronopio: google stuff ilke  42 of the best linux games  42 of the best linux commercial games  42 of the best wine games
<mikea> It's doing something
<Spoonah> benje: brb, I will try that.
<kovacsleeve> What do the little stars in the icons in Synaptic mean?
<benje> Spoonah: after in terminal dmesg
<sebsebseb> ripps: indeed
<mikea> if I dissapear it's because I'm reloading everything
<mikea> heh
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> is there another Ubuntu help channel
<kronopio> coool, i need java first though
<sebsebseb> NoSoundOnUbuntu: loads, but this is the main one
<PerryArmstrong> benje; still no improvement
<coleys> kronopio: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<NoSoundOnUbuntu> how do I find them
<mikea> Does ubuntu ship with compiz fusion?
<sebsebseb> NoSoundOnUbuntu: /list
<Omeil> I just wish Blizzard would just enabled HW Cursor in Windows openGL mode for us :)
<sebsebseb> mikea:  yes, but only the basic effects stuff
<coleys> mikea: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<benje> Ballcutter: unplug and replug it it will be redetected if module is freeze du e to unplug in use restart
<sebsebseb> mikea: then you can install the advanced settings manager
<sidd> anyone here know how to get the interactive debugger (rdebug) working in 9.04
<waseem_> is there a way to get past port blocking?
<sidd> i have installed the ruby-debug package in gem without a problem
<Enasni> Does anyone know if there are any decent software overclocking programs for Ubuntu 9.04?
<mikea> sebs: excellent.. so as soon as this is done I can burn the dvd and reboot and install as normal?
<PerryArmstrong> benje; should i place Virtual	1024 768 in the xorg??
<sidd> but I still have no rdebug
<kronopio> i had an error
<benje> PerryArmstrong: not virtual
<kronopio> dpkg was interrupted
<mikea> and should it concern me that the shrink isn't done yet?
<LuciousAsh> no one knows how to manage with a low reso. screen?
<benje> just the resolution which will be use by default PerryArmstrong
<Enasni> I need something like clockgen for Windows, but for Ubuntu 9.04. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> mikea: Ubuntu 9.04 is a CD and you should md5sum it before burning
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<PerryArmstrong> benje; okk..but i didnt get the resolution..
<PerryArmstrong> benje; yet...
<benje> LuciousAsh: virtual resolution tio get it bigger
<Spoonah> benje; Oh sweet, I love u! i tried modprobe, just not rmmod, also i looked at dmesg and it changed it from eth0 to eth1 for some reason, but ya, its all good now thanks.
<sebsebseb> mikea: the amount of times I told someone how to do a md5sum...  the bot can do it this time I think
<benje> PerryArmstrong: did you restart the x server .?
<darkblue_B> ?? I just upgraded to 9.04, local network, tried to Xwindow login from my laptop | ssh -X -Y user@ac.local;  I get the login, but when I run gnome-panel, I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication".. well, what do I have to change to let me login locally like that?
<malex> I think my filesystem corruption is due to an attempt to suspend to ram. This is as much as I could google up. I guess the only option now is reinstalling the whole darn system.
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i restarted the system
<jcoffi> Is there a line to get help?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: and the resoltuion is the same ?
<lstarnes> jcoffi: no, just ask
<mikea> I've just got the little circle loading thing in the disk manager in vista after the shrink
<mikea> that scares me :-)
<Ballcutter> i was hoping for something i could put in a script
<PerryArmstrong> benje; ya
<benje> PerryArmstrong: cat /var/log/Xorg.0conf
<sebsebseb> mikea: then partition your hard disk with  Ext4 :)  if you set up yourself, or  use guided and have Ext3
<jcoffi> I have a jetway c7 board with a hardware watchdog timer. I'm having a hard time getting it to *not* reboot every few minutes.
<waseem_> So there is no workaround for ports being blocked?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: ﻿PerryArmstrong: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikea> sebsebseb: If I'm going to go there I'll just install opensolaris with zfs :P
<lstarnes> waseem_: being blocked by what?
<sebsebseb> mikea: so  not as new to this kind of software, as I thought
<Enasni> Anyone know any good software overclocking programs for Ubuntu?
<waseem_> lstarnes, My university. I pay for the internet as part of my fee's yet they wont open certain ports for my apps.
<mikea> I wish the linux kernel guys would get over their licensing issues and just port zfs
<waseem_> lstarnes, So i need to work around this but dont know how.
<PerryArmstrong> benje; http://paste.ubuntu.com/163285/
<mikea> I'm building a video surveillance product at work and I'd love to use Linux running on thumpers..
<jcoffi> I could use some help. The manpages and  such haven't been much help.
<benje> PerryArmstrong: in the graphic pcontrol panel can you change resolution ?
<usser> waseem_, is port 22 open?
<waseem_> usser, I dont know, how can i check?
<ljungk> anyone here using dwm?
<lstarnes> waseem_: you could try either using alternate ports, tunneling connections to another server via something like ssh, or moving somewhere with better internet access
<usser> waseem_, install ssh server on your comp inside the college network
<lstarnes> waseem_: there may be other options
<usser> waseem_, and try to connect, if you have ssh access to the machine you can do ssh tunneling
<Kazuha> waseem_: Or <IP address>:22
<mikea> atleast the disk tool is doing something
<mikea> my drive 100% busy
<mora> er.  I'm using kubuntu, and I can't seem to make the notification tray/clock not automatically take up the entire panel.
<PerryArmstrong> benje; where's that
<waseem_> Kazuha, what do you mean?
<jcoffi> I have a jetway c7 board with a hardware watchdog timer. I'm having a hard time getting it to *not* reboot every few minutes. The manpages aren't helping me configure watchdog. Anyone available to help?
<waseem_> to all the users giving suggestions, its a game im trying to run so tunneling isnt really a solution.
<waseem_> how would i use alternate ports?
<PerryArmstrong> benje; where's that  graphic pcontrol panel
<Kazuha> One way to check to see if something is on the port is to type the IP address into a browser and tell it to use port 22.
<usser> waseem_, tunelling is always a solution for those kind of issues
<benje> PerryArmstrong:  system preferences screen resolution
<Kazuha> (Ex http://127.0.0.1:22 )
<waseem_> usser, even for games?
<usser> !tunneling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tunneling
<waseem_> usser, isnt tunneling when you have 2 computers and you use anothers internet connection to get your stuff done.
<Kazuha> Which on my system nets:  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5  Protocol mismatch.
<waseem_> I dont have 2 computers just my laptop :(
<usser> waseem_, with ssh you can redirect any local ports to any other. on a local machine
<PerryArmstrong> benje; but i didnt find it
<waseem_> usser, do you have a weblink which i can read to learn this stuff?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: erf try to found it you have the 1024*768 resoltuion  now
<LuciousAsh> I can't find virtual resolution, is it already built into ubuntu?
<benje> (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
<benje> PerryArmstrong: i am under hardy(in french) so try to found somthing similar
<benje> in menu system or preferences
<DonDoitle> Is there a signal I can send with kill that will not force the program to exit?
<mikea> hmm
<DonDoitle> I just need to make the program do something on a signal sent but not quit
<mikea> I should've probably done defrag and chkdisk before I started this
<lstarnes> DonDoitle: there are a bunch
<usser> waseem_, http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/winhelp/32/Tunneling_Explained.html
<lstarnes> DonDoitle: check man kill
<benje> LuciousAsh: yes in xorg
<DonDoitle> I'm using SIGUSR1 right now which I didnt expect to kill it but it did
<LuciousAsh> benje: so how would I access this?
<mikea> hmm
<jcoffi> I have a jetway c7 board with a hardware watchdog timer. I'm having a hard time getting it to *not* reboot every few minutes. The manpages aren't helping me configure watchdog. Anyone available to help?
<lstarnes> DonDoitle: you need to implement a handler in the program itself for handling that signal
<benje> LuciousAsh: exemple http://paste.ubuntu.com/163271/
<waseem_> usser,  thanks, your a legend :)
<Chr|s> !patient | NoSoundOnUbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patient
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i get system-->prefernces-->display...where i get screen resolution drop down menu....and here i get only upto 832x624
<Chr|s> hrmm
<DonDoitle> I have a handler lstarnes
<kronopio> i am having real trouble getting java going
<lucas_> how do I change servers
<benje> PerryArmstrong: show me xorg.conf
<DonDoitle> I suppose it is possible the handler is not intercepting the signal and so it is terminating it... Hmm
<benje> PerryArmstrong: did you let virtual ?
<benje> keep
<PerryArmstrong> benje; noe
<jcoffi> So no one knows?
<LuciousAsh> benje: and the values you would put after virtual would be the resolution it switches to when you hit the button?
<benje> PerryArmstrong: you restart completely the system you tell me
<Lucas156> how do I switch server
<lstarnes> Lucas156: in irc?
<Lucas156> yeah
<lstarnes> Lucas156: in which client?
<Lucas156> XChat?
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i restarted it already after making changes to code
<benje> LuciousAsh: no by default
<PerryArmstrong> benje; # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
<PerryArmstrong> #
<PerryArmstrong> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<PerryArmstrong> # values from the debconf database.
<PerryArmstrong> #
<FloodBot2> PerryArmstrong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PerryArmstrong> # Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
<lstarnes> Lucas156: xchat or xchat-gnome?
<benje> aie !=
<voss> jcoffi, you may just be overheating
<Lucas156> Xchat I think
<Lucas156> not gnome
<lstarnes> Lucas156: are you trying to connect to a new server while keeping this one open, or do you want to close this one as well?
<Lucas156> just connect to a new server
<jcoffi> voss: the box has no top on it. its happening exactly every 17 minutes. its the watchdog timer. if I disable it then it stops happening. But I need to use it so I need to get it configured.
<Lucas156> I could close this one and it would be ok
<voss> Why do you need to use it?
<lstarnes> Lucas156: /newserver server.name
<lstarnes> Lucas156: or to close this one and open another /server server.name
<PerryArmstrong> benje; so what next??
<jcoffi> voss: Because this is a server that is going to be far away live bodies.
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me out? I can't install Java... I tried doing it from my Synaptic but it didn't install properly
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i shall contact you in 3 days...will it be ok
<NOD62> I'm having a problem with my Wired Ethernet Connection.  I have a random connection.  It sometimes works, other times I have to reboot several times for the internet to work.  Anybody have a solution to this???
<Lucas156> thanks man
<PerryArmstrong> benje; i need to go now...but i must have this fixed somehow
<Lucas156> I appreciate it a lot
<PerryArmstrong> benje; bye
<Lucas156> I will come in here next time i need help any day
<benje> by mail yes. i will not be here ,i came to ask but i get no answer ,
<lstarnes> Lucas156: btw, #xchat is the official help channel for xchat
<lstarnes> Lucas156: also, #freenode is good for general irc questions or questions about freenode
<PerryArmstrong> benje;ok bye
<benje> bye
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me out? I can't install Java... I tried doing it from my Synaptic but it didn't install properly
<NOD62> PROject-Emerald: Have you tried reinstalling it?
<PROject-Emerald> several times
<ijustam> quick question -- the weather doodad in my clock under Hardy Heron has.. stopped updating.  It's showing the weather from about 8 hours ago.  Is there a way to give it a push-start or something?
<NOD62> Have you installed it from the site?
<benje> PROject-Emerald: messages ?
<PROject-Emerald> I'm downloading it now
<mora> In KDE4 how do i make the notification area/clock not fill the entire panel?
<PROject-Emerald> but it's a .bin and I don't know how to install those :( I'm new to Linux
<Gacker> WHAT IS OSGi ?
<PROject-Emerald> mora: #kubuntu is    --> that way
<usser> waseem_, like for instance say i want to run a vnc server on port 5900, but 5900 is blocked
<benje> except for amd64 you have to use this in reository
<usser> waseem_, i'd create a tunnel with ssh  -P -f -R  10000:localhost:5900 user@localhost sleep 25
<Gacker> WHAT IS OSGi ?
<mora> PROject-Emerald, neat.  my thanks are <------------ that way.
<PROject-Emerald> mora:    :3
<NOD62> I'm having a problem with my Wired Ethernet Connection.  I have a random connection.  It sometimes works, other times I have to reboot several times for the internet to work.  Anybody have a solution to this???
<kofi> guys this is my first time here i have a question maybe someone can help me out
<PROject-Emerald> can someone show me how to install it?
<PROject-Emerald> kofi: go ahead.
<NOD62> kofi: Sure, what's up?
<usser> waseem_, that effectively creates a local tunnel, so that any request on port 10000 will be redirected to my vnc server which runs on port 5900, so now i can access my vnc server on 192.1.1.1:10000 instead of 192.1.1.1:5900 which is blocked by firewall
<laoli> admin
<wasme_> hi ... anyone know if there's anyway to tell X *not* to load the evdev driver when it starts?
<kofi> this there a way to upgrade my ubuntu kernel during the installation
<merinith> usser:  wouldn't using something like rinetd be simpler as long as local redirection is the only issue
<EMPulse> Hey guys, I have a problem with the IM client Empathy, it seems to log the last conversation with my contacts, any idea how to turn this off?
 * coleys is off to bed night =p
<bcleveng> Can someone help me get my Ubuntu install running? I had a version of 9.04, but needed to downgrade to 8.04. When I put the install disk in, it takes me to a console, and doesn't do the actual install.
<ZummiG777> Question: What does it mean when you are formatting a hardware raid system and it says "Scrub Failed"
<usser> merinith, crap, you're right on. been looking for something like that for ages. ended up writing my own port forwarder in java. thanks man!
<jose> I installed ubuntu on a eeepc (netbook) and it doesn't ask for a password when it starts, but wifi does, how can I fix this?
<arulmozhi> blank screen after login how can i solve
<merinith> usser: just found it myself a min ago when i was reading ur prob.  knew something had to be around cuz i have utils for other OSes that do the same
<EMPulse> Hey guys, I have a problem with the IM client Empathy, it seems to log the last conversation with my contacts, any idea how to turn this off?
<kofi> i mean i will like to install the kernel version 2.6.29.2  on ubuntu 9.04
<benje> !pat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pat
<Stanlin> Help!!! Ubuntu doesnt work !! ive Installed the last version and after seeing the Ubuntu logo, the screen goes black and the computer hangs!!!
<benje> !nat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<voss> stanlin, what chipset is your motherboard?
<ripps> kofi: you can install mainline kernels from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<Don_Miguel> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<voss> What type of motherboard do you have I mean thats easier
<Stanlin> voss: it is an acer 6935g aspire, i have no clue
<celanor> Hey, Im having a serious issue with my system sound, using jaunty on an HP dv4-1200 CTO
<jcoffi> my kingdom for someone with watchdog timer experience :(
<benje> bye all
<PROject-Emerald> Ugh!!!
<celanor> Can anyone help?
<PROject-Emerald> I installed it from the site and it's still being gay... it won't let me load RuneScape :(
<RedSocrates> celanor: What kind of issues?
<voss> stanlin does yours come with the nvidia graphics?
<mikea> sebsebseb: Do I need to create a partition in the empty space?
<jose> I installed ubuntu on a eeepc (netbook) and it doesn't ask for a password when it starts, but wifi does, how can I fix this?
<celanor> Either no sound, or the sound is really drawn out, like playing at a slwoer freq than it really is
<kofi> ripp thanks i will look at the site
<celanor> The audio device is listed as an Intel STAC92xx
<PROject-Emerald> celanor: are your drivers installed?
<celanor> I have no clue
<celanor> I', pretty much a noob @ linux
<PROject-Emerald> Me too :P
<jpangamarca> hi
<voss> jose its supposed to ask for a password when you try to setup wifi. If you want it to ask for a password at login you can set that
<PROject-Emerald> Um,
<Stanlin> voss: yes Nvidia 9600m
<PROject-Emerald> lmgtfy.com/?=Intel+STAC92xx+drivers
<newUser> cómo reinicio mi gestor de ventanas? (gnome)
<PROject-Emerald> !es | newUSER
<ubottu> newUSER: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jose> I installed ubuntu on a eeepc (netbook) and it doesn't ask for a password when it starts, but wifi does, how can I fix this?
<newUser> how can I restart X?
<jose> voss: sorry hit the wrong key
<ripps> newUser: sudo service gdm restart
<voss> stanin did you try start it in safe graphics mode and without acpi?
<newUser> ripps: services: command not found =/
<Stanlin> voss: well ive installed Debian and boots fine. This is a laptop i cant disable ACPI
<jaslon> where are keybindings set?
<Severian> newUser, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace used to work.  Try that.
<RedSocrates> celanor: Can you open a terminal, type "alsamixer" (without the quotes), and tell me what it says next to "Card" and "Chip"?
<kofi> what is the kernel versiion v2.6.30-rc
<jose> voss: so it will ask for a password every time wifi connects?
<jaslon> i.e where is the keybinding shift+pgup for scrolling up in shell defined?
<lstarnes> newUser: try sudo incoke-rc.d gdm restart
<RedSocrates> celanor: Also, make sure that none of the volume settings are extremely low or muted when alsamixer loads
<lstarnes> newUser: oops, invoke-rc.d
<voss> jose it shouldnt once you connect to that wifi
<ripps> newUser: service, not services; if that doesn't work "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<voss> stanlin, You dont disable acpi in bios, you do it in the boot process.
<jose> voss: thats what I thought but thats what its doing
<Guest23482> I'm having trouble getting a Broadcom BCM4328 Wifi card to recognize the R151517 driver i installed under NDISwrapper. the Broadcom driver shows up in the Hardware Drivers list, but running iwconfig does not recognise the card. any help would be appriciated
<Stanlin> voss: how im going to hibernate without acpi?
<DonDoitle> Lets  say I wanted to setup cron to constantly send a signal to a program if it is running, would there be a way to sort of pipe the ps -ef into grep into the kill as the PID?
<voss> stanlin, once your up and running you should be able to reenable it and possibly change settings so you dont have the problem.
<PROject-Emerald> My fingers smell like linuxcheese
<jpangamarca> Hi, when I right click the title bar of a window and select "Move to another workspace" and select one of the other workspaces, the window closes instead of moving. The Workspaces Switcher applet doesn't work either, and no matter in which workspace is select, all the windows from all workspaces are shown (even though the Window List applet is configured to show windows ONLY from the current workspace). I'm using Jaunty and after googling I can't seem
<Stanlin> voss: what is exactly what i need to do , i mean, i gave Ubuntu a try and it failed catastrophically, Debian is just working fine...
<kofi> i am having problem with my sound on ubuntu 9.04 on sony viao vgn fw-230j
<voss> stanlin, if debians working fine for use debian, im not an ubuntu evangelist. Perhaps something in ubuntu 9.04 isnt set right for your model.
<DaveWM> anybody know if there's a way to make the gnome panel auto hide function work a bit faster,  or really make it appear faster when its on autohide?
<PROject-Emerald> is PokeMon stable on Ubuntu 9.04?
<PROject-Emerald> I heard Pikachu was a little buggy
<kemr> I want a gnome-panel applet for Ubuntu that will display RSS feeds. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<DaveWM> seems like there'd be a place to set the delay
<Stanlin> voss: well i was interested in tuxonice, but i guess i can do that on debian
<GTG> Hi every1
<Stanlin> Just It is interesting to see how Ubuntu is bugged with some laptops
<voss> stanlin, considering ubuntu packages are debian packages I dont see why it wouldnt work.
<ripps> Stanlin: there's a tuxonice PPA
<GTG> I'm new to ubuntu, does anybody know how to change windows with a hot key?
<celanor> I've googled the issue before and I couldn't find anything that fixed my issue
<ripps> GTG: you mean alt+tab
<celanor> What commands would I use to check if my device drivers are installed from my Audio card
<PROject-Emerald> !language PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RedSocrates> celanor: Did you see my above comment?
<wings> hi all
<PROject-Emerald> !gays
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gays
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<GTG> it never works for me when I'm in a game for example
<DonDoitle> ps -ef | grep signal_responder.o | kill -SIGUSR1 $$1 something like that where the output of the grep gets stripped to be just the number and is put in where $$1 is
<wings> im new to ubuntu and needed some help
<kofi> it looks like sound comes out both speaker and headphone when i plug into headphone jack
<Stanlin> Thank you ill attach to Debian, looks superior to Ubuntu
<celanor> Just saw them, one sec
<Madpilot> PROject-Emerald, random nonsense in ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic, please. Tasteless random nonsense to /dev/null
<kiddies> halo all
<wings> would anyone mind answering a few Q's
<celanor> Card: HDA Intel    Chip:Generic 10de ID 3
<Madpilot> wings, just ask your questions, someone will help if they can
<wings> ok
<celanor> All the volumes are around 70
<wings> well i installed the latest version of ubuntu 9.04 juanty jackalope
<wings> and everything was great
<RedSocrates> celanor: Can you put the output of the command "lsmod | grep snd" in a pastebin for me to look at?
<wings> then i installed some programs the
<newUser> how can I restart my windows without lose data? (like restart gdm but with no data lost and without close all my programs)
<celanor> Ok
<wings> system crashed
<wings> but not quit the normal crach
<wings> like it will start to boot
<celanor> RedSocrates: http://pastebin.com/f75537190
<wings> i will see the the ubuntu logo
<RedSocrates> celanor: Okay, that's good, looks like you've got the proper modules loaded
<Madpilot> wings, please use one line for your question - using the Enter key as punctuation doesn't work...
<kovacsleeve> Any idea why my guest session shows like Gnome instead of the normal Ubuntu desktop?
<wings> then the computer flashed and i get this screen with lines everywhere
<RedSocrates> celanor: Can you also pastebin the output of, I guess, "dmesg | grep intel"?
<newUser> how can I restart my windows without lose data? (like restart gdm but with no data lost and without close all my programs)
<celanor> RedSocrates: [   31.244007] hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode: last cmd=0x000f0000
<RedSocrates> celanor: That's the only line, or the only one you think is relevant?
<celanor> Only line
<RedSocrates> celador: k, thanks
<newUser> is there an alternative for Scale Plugin (compiz)?
<RedSocrates> celanor: CAn you also make sure the card shows up when you type "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<rencka> opa, uma boa noite a todos e a todas !
<celanor> RedSocrates:     0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<celanor>                       HDA Intel at 0xdf000000 irq 22
<RedSocrates> celanor: Good
<DonDoitle> ok using Awk I've almost got it, I can extract just the PID from the results of ps -ef but I cannot figure out how to pipe it in as the second parameter for kill
<wings> I think my question is how can i get ubuntu to boot back to normal with out reinstalling the OS and having to reinstall everything again
<wings> ?
<cspack_> wings: so what did you install since it was working?
<jpangamarca> Hi, when I right click the title bar of a window and select "Move to another workspace" and select one of the other workspaces, the window closes instead of moving. The Workspaces Switcher applet doesn't work either, and no matter in which workspace is select, all the windows from all workspaces are shown (even though the Window List applet is configured to show windows ONLY from the current workspace). I'm using Jaunty and after googling I can't seem
<prakriti> is there anyway to pipe sound output through the input?
<prakriti> record the output without using cables
<RedSocrates> celanor: Does "dmesg | grep hda_codec" give you anything?
<wings> java, gstream stuff, vlc, eclipse, netbeans, and thats it
<shiznebit> prakriti, im not sure but you might want to search for an audio loopback for linux
<celanor> RedSocrates: Nothing
<celanor> RedSocrates: No errors or any other feedback
<Ballcutter> anyone know a command to reset my usb modem without physically unplugging - plugging it in? /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart  was getting the desired effect but now isn't.
<RedSocrates> celanor: Okay, try the following.  First, "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel".  Let me know if that works; it might have module dependencies, so it may not.
<wings> cspack is it ok if i pm you
<wings> or madpilot
<celanor> RedSocrates: Says module snd_hda_intel is in use. How do I unload it?
<Madpilot> wings, was everything you installed off the standard repositories, or did you pull stuff in from outside?
<PROject-Emerald> are there any good screencap programs like Camtasia for UBuntu?
<wings> i pulled stuff from out side
<Madpilot> wings, did you get any specific error messages that you remember? "screen full of lines" isn't very specific
<wings> o and i also installed dragon player, and a maryo game
<shiznebit> PROject-Emerald: yes Xvid-Cap, but compile from source to get audio recording working
<RedSocrates> celanor: Hm... Are you using anything right now that uses the sound card?
<wings> no, no errors
<PROject-Emerald> Is there an apt-get command for it?
<PROject-Emerald> sudo apt-get xvid-cap?
<shiznebit> sudo apt-get install xvidcap
<PROject-Emerald> ty
<celanor> RedSocrates: Uh... I have an instance of Pidgin running, but I disabled the sounds, I don't know if XChat uses sounds since I can't hear anything, and Firefox is running
<NetEcho> I keep getting an error when I try to install gstreamer packages saying "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file" when trying to launch synaptic to install it
<Madpeter> hello is there anyway to edit the gunb ("bootloader <_<") from within ubuntu?
<Madpilot> wings, you might be better off just to reinstall at this point. Be very careful installing stuff from outside the official repositories.
<RedSocrates> celanor: One sec
<wings> i did get a warning about installing 3rd party
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: Do you mean grub?
<Madpeter> yer ^+^
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: You can edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wings> damn i was hoping i wouldnt have to
<kiddies> anybody now a ligth squid
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: But be careful and back up the original first
<kiddies> give me an example
<zxd> hI
<chinosuke> i cannot use wireshark in promiscuous mode on ubuntu9.04. It's worked in 8.04
<zxd> everyone
<bullgard4> Yesterday I changed the size of two partitions using GParted. But GParted changed the UUID of only one of them. Why?
<wings> madpiolit
<kiddies> anybody know a ligth squid
<Madpilot> wings, it could be fixable, but hard to say w/o specific error messages, really
<rz187> can someone tell me where or how to get the little widget on the side of this theme?  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<zxd> I am running interpid , and sometimes the usplash screen reveals the console before finishing loading all the /etc/init.d scripts
<Wolf23> help me please, when i try to open firefox and opening a website it blocks the screen with a color grey and after seconds it appears like normally, and everytime when moving the mouse it happens the samething
<prakriti> there is a howto on here:
<prakriti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<shiznebit> Madpilot: how can  any sources be trusted ?
<wings> madpiolit: i think it can too i just need to find out how to fix that gui displa
<wings> madpiolit: i think it can too i just need to find out how to fix that gui display*
<Madpilot> shiznebit, the official sources are secure. that's the whole point of the PGP Keys and other authentication/security stuff...
<celanor> RedSocrates: I used "sudo alsa force-unload" after quitting pidgin.
<kovacsleeve> Any idea why my guest session shows like basic Gnome instead of the normal Ubuntu desktop?
<cspack_> wings: maybe check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for errors, since it sounds like a video problem
<bullgard4> Wolf23: Please try to re-word your question and state clearly what you did and saw.
<RedSocrates> celanor: Okay, did you check with lsmod to see that it unloaded?
<PROject-Emerald> With Xvidcap, is there a way for me to disable hardware acceleration? I'm getting realyl bad FPS on a really crappy java game
<Madpilot> wings, do you know about tab-complete in IRC? Type 'madp' then hit Tab, you should get my full nick that way
<PROject-Emerald> making my PC slow etc
<speakman> hi folks! just upgraded from intrepid to Jaunty on my FS Lifebook, and now the graphics are totaly f**ed up :(
<shiznebit> Madpilot: as in they are looked over and inspected for backdoors, compatibility, etc ?
<cappicard> this is a bit annoying. kexec keeps being called when I want to restart my computer. i dual-boot windows and ubuntu
<Madpeter> RedSocrates: I receaved a permissions error when attempting to save, the permissions gui does not let me change this V_V
<Madpilot> shiznebit, it's all open source software. that's the whole point, ANYONE can look over the code.
<wings> madp
<celanor> RedSocrates: And now using "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel" I got "ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel does not exist in /proc/modules"   "lsmod | grp snd" returned nothing
<PROject-Emerald> shiznebit: this is making my PC really slow... any way to increase performance?
<RedSocrates> celanor: k.  Now reload the module.  "sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel"
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: Are you trying to edit it with a gui?  Which one?  gedit?
<chinosuke>  i cannot use wireshark in promiscuous mode on ubuntu9.04. It worked in 8.04
<Madpeter> yer the text editer installed by default (gedit)
<zxd> does usplash timeout?
<celanor> RedSocrates: Okay
<wings> cspack how will i know what to do in the file
<Wolf23> bullgard4: thanx ok,when i open firefox and open any website the screen change to color grey like freezing about 10 or 20 seconds and then it works normally... and everytime i try to open any website it happens the samething
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: You can try using "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst".  If that doesn't work, try "sudo" instead of "gksudo"
<RedSocrates> celanor: All right, now type "dmesg | tail".  Are there any lines about the intel module loading?
<speakman> Is there any way to start X in a "safe-mode" ?
<shiznebit> PROject-Emerald: im sorry i don't know any way. I find xvidcap fairly good. im not sure what the problem is.
<Madpeter> RedSocrates: Thanks for your help. ^_^
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: No prob :)
<shiznebit> PROject-Emerald: ask the linux gods ?
<PROject-Emerald> It's just reduces performance
<sebsebseb> speakman: Linux distros do not have safemode, however Ubuntu has a recovery mode
<sebsebseb> speakman: that you can get into from the bootloader.  and then  reconfigure xorg
<Madpeter> wish me luck ^_^ reboot with an edited boot load :P
<celanor> RedSocrates: http://pastebin.com/m1524c2d2
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: Good luck :)
<cspack_> wings: just look for any obvious errors in the file or you can pastebin it so others here can see it
<chinosuke> I cannot use wireshark 9.04 in promiscuous mode. It worked in 8.04
<Wolf23> bullgard4: do u understand my problem dude?
<bullgard4> Wolf23: Open the firefox in a GNOME terminal and look to see if there are error messages. Analyze /var/log/syslog for error messages at this time. If none appear I presume that a Firefox plugin is the culprit. Unload successively all Firefox plugins until the error disappears.
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to disable hardware acceleration?
<RedSocrates> celanor: k, I'm looking at a few things.  Can you verify that the sound is still having issues after reloading?
<wings> pastebin?
<Madpilot> ubottu, pastebin |  wings
<ubottu> wings: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wolf23> bullgard4:  ok i try
<wings> ok
<bullgard4> PROject-Emerald: Yes. As an introduction, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcceleratedX
<speakman> sebsebseb: Thanks, but even removing the xorg.conf still f***s up my graphics. It's an Intel 82852/855GM integrated graphics adapter. Any known problem with these?
<celanor> RedSocrates: I got sound for a few seconds playing a video in VLC, but it was playoing in approx. .25 second blips with gaps
<RedSocrates> celanor: Okay, thanks
<MaNiAc> anyone know why ubuntu isnt picking up my flashdrive or any of my memory cards?
<wings> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163310/
<sebsebseb> speakman: known problems with Intel graphics and 9.04 yes
<kovacsleeve> Any idea why my guest session shows like basic Gnome instead of the normal Ubuntu desktop?
<sebsebseb> speakman: can you even log in to Ubuntu?
<bullgard4> MaNiAc: Analyze your dmesg
<wings> i hope i did it right
<MaNiAc> bullgard4 ? what do you mean?
<rz187> can someone tell me where or how to get the little widget on the side of this theme?  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<epalm> upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10.  skype, after a couple of minutes, begins consuming 100% of one of my cpu cores.  it's just sitting, connected but idle.
<speakman> sebsebseb: running irssi from console ;)
<sebsebseb> speakman: there's something about Intel graphics in the 9.04 release notes
<sebsebseb> speakman: basically your not going to get any luck it seems at the moment
<sebsebseb> speakman: untill there is  a fix
<wings> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163310/plain/
<bullgard4> MaNiAc: 'dmesg' is a command and the output of kernel messages. Please read 'man dmesg' as an introduction.
<celanor> RedSocrates: It also takes about a minute of playback before it starts
<speakman> sebsebseb: really?? so my laptop is not usable until a fix is sent??
<RedSocrates> speakman: I have that same card and X works for me with no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Do you have hal running?
<speakman> RedSocrates: hald is running, yes
<RedSocrates> celanor: k.  Looking things up, I have no experience with the card you have.
<RedSocrates> speakman: Hm, okay, that was my only thought.  It should be autodetecting everything :-/
<celanor> RedSocrates: It's an integrated laptop sound card. HP dv4 1200 Model FJ880AV
<speakman> RedSocrates: it does autodetect the correct chip and all, but it still wont' work
<sebsebseb> speakman: 3 or so Intel  hardware issues
<celanor> RedSocrates: Thats the laptop model
<sebsebseb> speakman: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<RedSocrates> speakman: Have you tried installing the legacy drivers?
<speakman> sebsebseb: strange...
<sebsebseb> speakman: see for yourself in the release notes
<Z3ro3X> Why does Evolution spaz out when I try sending an GPG encrypted email with someone's key that has no email in the key?  I get this error message "Because "Failed to execute gpg: Broken pipe", you may need to select different mail options."
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is there some bug issue with setting the network ip as static with 9.04?
<sebsebseb> speakman: and 8.10 has another year of suppourt, and  that was a pretty good release
<RedSocrates> speakman: Actually, Ubuntu may automatically install the legacy drivers... I'm not sure
<RedSocrates> celanor: Okay, thanks
<bullgard4> Yesterday I changed the size of two partitions using GParted. But why did GParted change the UUID of only one of them?
<MaNiAc> bullgard4 i did dmesg and found out that ubuntu picked it up but i cant access it for some reason
<RedSocrates> celanor: Incidentally, there were apparently some issues with this sound card in Jaunty during beta
<jpangamarca> @U-b-u-n-t-u  : Not actually. I'm connected that way right now. It's not like Intrepid anymore.
<rz187> a
<rz187> ddf
<celanor> RedSocrates: What can I do to resolve it
<MaNiAc> bullgard4 it says unable to mount location... hold on im going to try to mount it.
<ctrlmd> simple Question : how do i preform a copy of a file from desktop to file system
<RedSocrates> celanor: Not sure, I haven't seen any problem that sounds exactly like yours
<jpangamarca> @ctrlmd: You mean, to / ?
<ctrlmd> to
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to disable hardware acceleration for recording screens on a crappy PC?
<speakman> sebsebseb: yes, intrepid was good but jaunty is already installed...
<lstarnes> ctrlmd: it's already in your /home/<username>/Desktop folder which is on the filesystem
<bullgard4> MaNiAc: "I can't access" is no precise description. Please try to report an error message. Otherwise, what you did exactly and did not get what response exactly.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jpangamarca when I try to set it the net wont come up
<celanor> RedSocrates: Does Ubuntu maintain past distro's?
<sebsebseb> speakman: the issues in release notes effect you?
<RedSocrates> celanor: One suggestion that apparently helped others was to enter the following commands: "sudo apt-get install module assistant", "sudo m-a update", "sudo m-a prepare", "sudo m-a a-i alsa"
<ctrlmd> lol i mean to screenlet folder
<RedSocrates> celanor: Sorry, the first one should say module-assistant
<RedSocrates> celanor: And I have no experience with that tool, so don't know exactly what it will do.  Yes, Ubuntu does maintain past distros; I don't know how your card fared in them
<sebsebseb> celanor: only for so long
<RedSocrates> ^
<sebsebseb> celanor: and some get long term suppourt  3 years on the desktop  and 5 on the server
<guestadmin> Odd sudden behavior, Technically I shouldn't be able to be here If my firewall is slammed shut to all ports right?
<jcoffi> Does anyone have experience working with hardware based watchdog timers?
<sebsebseb> celanor: 8.04  (April 2008)  is the current LTS.   8.10 amd 9.04 are standard releases
<jpangamarca> @U-b-u-n-t-u: Check that the network cable isn't loose. Also you may need to set your new connection profile to connect automatically.
<speakman> sebsebseb: no not exactly actually. their talking about freezing and log performance. Here it's more like faulty timings or something. Hard to explain what it looks like.
<MaNiAc> bullgard4 it didnt report any error but it did pick up what kind of device it is.
<bullgard4> Yesterday I changed the size of two partitions using GParted. But why did GParted change the UUID of only one of them?
<sebsebseb> speakman: you can set up about xorg again and that's about it
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<speakman> sebsebseb: how do I get in touch with the developers? I might help since I'm a old linux user (13 years) and a programmer myself.
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to disable hardware acceleration for recording screens on a crappy PC?.
<RedSocrates> celanor: This may be helpful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jpangamarca its not the cable
<U-b-u-n-t-u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163317/
<sebsebseb> speakman: not sure
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thats how I set the ip
<jpangamarca> @speakman [offtopic] : That's a long time!
<sebsebseb> speakman: the mailing list
<celanor> redsocrates: running those commands atm
<ripps> speakman: #ubuntu-devel
<panik> hrm
<speakman> ripps: thanks
<Madpilot> speakman, I haven't followed your whole problem, but have you filed bugs over on Launchpad? The full-time bug triagers & devs are most active there
<RedSocrates> celanor: k, good luck.  If they don't work, I would definitely check out that page I just linked.  Some of the problems discussed there seem at least similar toyours
<PROject-Emerald>  
<guestadmin> Am I wrong to assume that I shouldn't be able to log in here if my ports are all slammed shut by firewall?
<jcoffi> Does anyone have experience working with hardware based watchdog timers? I'm stuck and could use some direction.
<RedSocrates> guestadmin: What do you mean when you say your parts are "all slammed shut"?
<RedSocrates> guestadmin: ports
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone see anything wrong with these settings http://paste.ubuntu.com/163317/
<sebsebseb> RedSocrates: computers have  incoming and outgoing ports
<guestadmin> RedSocrates: Firestarter, Locked button, before, I had never been able to surf or login here with that pushed
<RedSocrates> sebsebseb: I know that; I'm asking him to clarify a bit
<sebsebseb> RedSocrates: I messaged wrong guy
<guestadmin> RedSocrates: Very odd computer behavior today too
<RedSocrates> sebsebseb: Oh, gotcha.  Then yeah, you and I are thinking the same thing
<jpangamarca> @U-b-u-n-t-u: The configuration lines for that network interface are commented (#) In order to work the #s must be removed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jpangamarca,  yeah I know they dont work
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jpangamarca, thats why I #
<RedSocrates> guestadmin: Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with firestarter.  I don't know what the lock button does.
<peedy> any one here who tried the desktop cube effect in compiz?
<murlidhar> U-b-u-n-t-u: why don't u try do sudo dhclient
<RedSocrates> I just use iptables directly
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: firestarter sucks pretty much
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: you should have a hardware firewall enabled :)
<murlidhar> U-b-u-n-t-u: it will autonmatically configure dhcp settings
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: router or otherwise
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok murlidhar I will try that one sec
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: and iptables isn't exactly easy to set up
<sebsebseb> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<guestadmin> sebsebseb: aha, I see traffic moving anyways, despite my block, and firefox causes hard crash
<jpangamarca> @U-b-u-n-t-u: if you need static ips that lines must be uncommented
<RedSocrates> iptables can be fairly easy if you have minimal or no services
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: why would you block ports for say webpages and IRC?
<RedSocrates> Otherwise, yeah, it's rough
<celanor> Redsocrates: thanks :)
<RedSocrates> celanor: Did it work?
<celanor> Redsocrates: dunno yet, gotta reload alsa
<U-b-u-n-t-u> jpangamarca, yeah I know, but since it didnt work I #
<RedSocrates> celanor: k, good luck, let me know
<WebcamWonder> So, how do I underclock my nVidia running the proprietary drivers?
<MarkJones> why would you underclock a video card?
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: and  the Firefox in Ubuntu crashes for some us yes
<guestadmin> sebsebseb: To find out what was going on, all of a sudden I couldnt use firefox, and Firestarter  got a red flash , then kept crashing, then my browser went to have size, so i quickly locked the ports
<mysticdarkhack> hello
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: do you have a router?
<R_Rios> Hi
<R_Rios> Hibernation is not working here
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: B/c I am sick and tired of my GPU going upto 117 degrees Celsius. I don't want 30 minutes of battery life with fans at full all the time
<gahg> hello ^_^
<R_Rios> My computer is a Dell Vostro 1400
<R_Rios> Running Kubuntu 9.04
<R_Rios> Upgraded from 8.10
<mysticdarkhack> does anyone know the command line how to move a folder name with space like new wave to a diretory?
<guestadmin> sebsebseb: no, public city wireless
<RedSocrates> mysticdarkhack: You need a \ before the space
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: Does your laptop bios offer cool and quiet or anything simaler for power and fan managment?
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: enabled hardware firewall in the router and you should be ok
<WebcamWonder> mysticdarkhack: escape the space with a slash, mv blank\ folder
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: hummm I see
<Severian> mysticdarkhack, the easiest way is to put quotes around the name
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: Couldn't find anything last time I went into bios
<jcoffi> Does anyone have experience working with hardware based watchdog timers?
<MaNiAc> ok i stick the flash drive in but ubuntu is unable to mount the location. any idea of whats going on?
<R_Rios> Can anyone help me with this?
<sebsebseb> guestadmin: learn how to configure and use iptables
<sebsebseb> !iptables
<Flannel> jcoffi: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask.  Or ##electrionics
<ctrlmd> simple Question : how do i preform a copy of a file from desktop to file system cause when i try to write this command sudo cp ~/Desktop/aeroplay /usr/share/screenlets/NowPlaying/themes it display a result as follow : cp: omitting directory `/home/ctrlmd/Desktop/aeroplay' what does it mean
<gahg> would someone be able to help me with something?
<guestadmin> sebsebseb: deal ;)
<murlidhar> R_Rios: my advice would be to do a fresh installation but my advice is not the correct solution
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: I believe the idle way is to turn on Coolbits and manage it from the config utility... but with regards to the speeds and options available, I have no clue
<MaNiAc> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<mysticdarkhack> RedSocrates, think you can give an example of the command?
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: Yeah not sure if you can underclock with coolbits or not.
<sebsebseb> gahg: with?
<gahg> umm...just wondering iv been trying to connect to irc.webchat.org with xfire on ubuntu and i cant figure out how to -_-
<RedSocrates> ctrlmd: You can't use 'cp' on directories unless you pass it the '-r' option, as in: cp -r directoryname
<mysticdarkhack> ah
<jcoffi> Flannel: It is on topic. I mean, I'm trying to get it to work properly in Ubuntu 9.04 Server. The hardware itself works fine. I just need to get Ubuntu to tell the hardware that everything is ok and that there's no need to trigger a reboot. :(
<mysticdarkhack> thank you all so much
<RedSocrates> mystickdarkhack: Sure: mv directory\ name destinationname
<ctrlmd> ok thank you
<sebsebseb> gahg: with which client?
<RedSocrates> mysticdarkhack: No prob
<RedSocrates> ctrlmd: Welcome
<Sodra> how do you force end program?
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: Maybe you need to call your laptop manufacturer and ask them why its so hot? Thats a bit extreme IMO.
<RedSocrates> Sodra: You can use the 'kill' program from the command line
<murlidhar> Sodra: using the kill command
<Sodra> thank you
<jpangamarca> @U-b-u-n-t-u: Mmm. My computer's IP is configured as static using the Network applet. I just cat'ed the /etc/network/interfaces and there's only the line for the loopback interface. Darn, don't know how to configure that manually. I thought it'd be there for ethXs too.
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: My processor goes upto 86 degrees. It is HP, they know about this, and won't do anything extra ordinary.. just replace the part if they die
<Flannel> jcoffi: Ah.  Try the watchdog package.
<PROject-Emerald> I need help with Xvid....
<murlidhar> Sodra: if using gnome desktop u can use the task manager
<jcoffi> Flannel: I did. That's where I'm having the issue.
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald:  get the  multimedia codecs installed first
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: Yep HP, doesnt suprise me with them.
<PROject-Emerald> Which ones, Sebsebseb?
<Flannel> jcoffi: Well, the description does mention software watchdogs, so that package may not handle hardware ones.
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will take care of it, as well as java and things
<PROject-Emerald> I got that
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: How old is the laptop?
<R_Rios> (Probably) Solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850755
<PROject-Emerald> But my system runs REALLY slow when I'm using it
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: ~ 2 years
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: mplayer can do like  all suppourted linux formats
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: for multimedia
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: You probably have googled your brains out trying to find some info it already I take it?
<Lucas156> I wish I could standardize my music files to work with my pc and my mp3 player
<PROject-Emerald> Will it work with my crappy system?
<PROject-Emerald> and mplayer records video?
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: mplayer will work yeah, and something else records videos, what kind of videos?
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: vlc and banshee install those to :)
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: Yeah.... this thing even died once and had to send it in for repair. It is all b/c of the nVidia chipset on this. It has the infamous chipset which overheats... and burns the motherboard alongside it
<PROject-Emerald> Well, kinda embarrasing, I'm trying to record a Java game called RuneScape
<R_Rios> Thanks everyone
<sebsebseb> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: Ouch What model is it?
<sebsebseb> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: Presario v6000, specifically, v6305
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: there is something
<gahg> anyone know how to switch to irc.webchat.org with xchat on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: you can record your desktop
<PROject-Emerald> Well like, Xvidrecord or whatever takes up so much resources the game is Unplayable... I'm wondering why it's being so choppy
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: synaptic package manager and do a search and something should come up
<RedSocrates> gahg: You should be able to choose 'Network List' from the XChat menu and then either add or select the network
<RedSocrates> celanor: Any luck..?
<celanor> Redsocrates: nothing, I'm just going to download an older distro
<x64isfaster222> i want to get the x64 copy of ubuntu, but when I select x64 it shoots me a mirror for x64AMD, but i have x64Intel
<x64isfaster222> does it matter?
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: these sites may also be useful,  and not just for this.   http://www.osalt.com  http://www.linuxeq.com
<RedSocrates> celanor: Well, like I said, I don't know how the support was for that card on older distros.  Might want to google that as well first
<RedSocrates> celanor: Or check out that link I mentioned, it discusses at least earlier versions of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: how much RAM?
<jcoffi> x64isfaster222: They're one in the same.
<PROject-Emerald> 512MB
<x64isfaster222> they ought to remove "amd64" and change it to just "x64"
<sebsebseb> PROject-Emerald: did you install the graphics card drive?
<sebsebseb> driver
<Flannel> x64isfaster222: That's just the name of the architecture.  Just like i386 is for all x86 processors, not specifically *i*ntel
<celanor> Redsocrates: Ill check it out later tomorrow, I've had enough for one night
<RedSocrates> celanor: All right, sorry I couldn't be of more help.  Good luck
<trelane> got a friend who upgraded to 9.04 and migrated to ext4.  He's got grub, and I think I'm going to have to push him to grub2 because it's not reading ext4.  Since I havn't done this myself I'd like to confirm I'm heading in the right direction before I start playing with his bootloader
<celanor> Redsocrates: Thanks anyways though
<RedSocrates> celanor: Welcome :)
<jcoffi> x64isfaster222: The "i" in i386 is for intel because they came up with the architecture not because its exclusive to them. AMD came up with x86_64 so AMD got AMD64
<sebsebseb> trelane: that issue is in the release notes   and a fix  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: If I were you that would be the last thing i would ever buy from HP. I had an HP monitor back in the day and went through 3 of them, one burned out right after the other. I dont touch HP anything anymore.
<krphop> is it generally better to encrypt an entire partition, and do lvm inside of that, or do lvm and only encrypt swap /tmp and /home
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: Yeah... lesson learnt :(... Anyways, off to trying crazy things with the nvidia utility to see if I can underclock this thing
<MarkJones> WebcamWonder: Also make sure theres not a lot of dust blocking air flow.
<PROject-Emerald> sebsebseb: No, I always mess up my videocard
<PROject-Emerald> err
<Guest22028> wangs
<PROject-Emerald> display**
<WebcamWonder> MarkJones: Yup, there isn't. Thanks anyways!
<Lucas156> I love this chatroom
<Guest22028> I love
<MarkJones> This chatroom rules.
<Lucas156> totally
<Lucas156> lol
<sebsebseb> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<x64isfaster222> jcoffi thanks for that, i really do appreciate that factoid
<FezK> hi guys! is hdparm.conf not being implemented in Ubuntu 9.04
<x64isfaster222> how directly relative
<MarkJones> crazy bot
<sacarlson> speaking of nvidia  I had it working on my amd54 ubuntu 8.04 now after I tried a custom kernel that didn't work no longer can I get propriatary nvidia driver to work.  only the nv driver or vesa are working now.
<sacarlson> opps amd65
<sacarlson> dam amd64
<Guest22028> amd6500000000
<sacarlson> ya that one
<MarkJones> amd54 and amd65 woohoo your on a role
<Desi_Muna> hey
<sacarlson> dislexic
<brotherhand> i'm trying to boot ubuntu studio iso but I keep getting sent to kernel select
<Desi_Muna> is it possible to block access to system menu for regular users?
<brotherhand> I checked MD5 and integrity on 2 copies, but will not boot. any advice?
<Guest22028> sudo apt-get install my balls
<panic_attack> anyone know how to get RDP with https for Windows server working with Ubuntu??
<evilbug> why does the ati proprietary driver make my mbp mob. x1600 heat up like crazy in ubuntu for no reason?
<RedSocrates> Guest22028: Could not find package 'your balls'
<panic_attack> windows server 2008
<MarkJones> Desi_Muna: Remove the Gnome menu bar.
<Guest22028> ouch
<trelane> sebsebseb: running grub-install is installing a version of grub which predates bugs I found for ubuntu referencing patches for ext4.  I'm assuming I want to install grub2?
<RedSocrates> ;)
<Guest22028> Boobuntu
<sebsebseb> trelane: I think you want a later version of Grub than what was provided on the Live CD
<trelane> ok
<Desi_Muna> MarkJones can you be more specific plz?
<Guest22028> I'm running a dead cd
<sebsebseb> trelane: ,but not Grub2
<MarkJones> Desi_Muna:  The top panel, right click menu bar, remove.
<trelane> sebastien: ok that's what I needed to know
<Madpeter> ok back, recovered from that but its still not working right ^_^, right now I cant access my windows XP install from grub is there anyway to list what drives/partitions I have so I can build the list from that?
<Desi_Muna> yes but I want to see menu bar but not the other users
<FezK> hey guys. is hdparm.conf not in use in Ubuntu anymore??
<Guest22028> nope
<MarkJones> Desi_Muna: Remove it from there login accounts.
<MarkJones> Doh!
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: "sudo fdisk -l" will show your partitions
<Desi_Muna> instead of applying for single users is it possible to apply it once that applies all?
<Severian> Under 9.04, update manager is opening on the screen on its own.  I want to stop this.  I would like the old behavior where it changed a notification icon at the top of the screen.  Is there a way to get the friendlier behavior back?
<Desi_Muna> MarkJones lol
<MarkJones> hehe
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: You should also know that the numbering in grub can (in fact, usually is) different from the numbering used by the kernel.  For example, the kernel begins numbering at 1 (/dev/sda1, etc.) and grub begins numbering at 0 (hd0, etc.)
<Guest22028> This will bestow unimaginable wisdom upon you "sudo apt-get install myballs"
<MarkJones> Severian: probably just remove the notifications applet from panel?
<Guest22028> yes
<krphop> is it generally better to encrypt an entire partition, and do lvm inside of that, or do lvm and only encrypt swap /tmp and /home
<Desi_Muna> does anyone know how to allow/disallow certain application for certain users?
<MaNiAc> how do you see what kernel your running
<MaNiAc> from the commmand line
<RedSocrates> MaNiAc: uname -r
<RedSocrates> MaNiAc: or uname -a for more info
<Guest22028> uname -ppp
<Desi_Muna> uname -r
<Severian> MarkJones, I want the icon in the panel.  I just don't want it opening up a dialog on the screen.
<Guest22028> nOooOoOoo
<bcleveng> Can someone help me figure out what's going wrong with my attempt at a fresh Ubuntu install?
<Guest22028> no
<RedSocrates> Desi_Muna: You can set permissions using chmod
<FezK> bcleveng: whats the problem?
<Desi_Muna> Doh
<Lucas156> for instance chmod a+rw myfile
<sebsebseb> bcleveng: probably, what's the issue?
<MarkJones> Severian: Hmm dont realy see anything, maybe you could just set it to download updates in the background?
<Guest22028> jean claude!
<bcleveng> I'm trying to install 8.04, and it goes through the initial screens but then drops me on a console with no xserver.
<MarkJones> bcleveng:  How far did you get? Whats wrong?
<Guest22028> that means you should throw away your computer
<sebsebseb> bcleveng: did you mean 9.04?
<Guest22028> its broken
<speakman> There just have to be something to fix this graphics issue. The laptop is totaly unusable!
<FezK> bcleveng: it would be great if you just directly posted the question next time :) and what graphics card/chip do you have
<Guest22028> frito lays
<bcleveng> No, I mean 8.04. I'm using a dell mini 10, and the 9.04 drivers aren't compatible so I'm trying to use the version dell releases. It's the Intel GMA 500 chip.
<Madpilot> Severian, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<RedSocrates> bcleveng: Did you check the integrity of the CD?
<sebsebseb> bcleveng: not sure
<sebsebseb> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FezK> bcleveng: also did you "check cd integrity" at boot?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<bcleveng> Yes. In fact I burned but a 8.04.1 version and a 8.04.2 version, integrity checked both and both pass.
<MarkJones> bcleveng: Did you try the netbook version of ubuntu 9.04?
<Madpeter> RedSocrates: thanks again ^_^ hopfully once I got my XP back and booting normaly I can then start work on getting ubuntu to use my sound card as right now its why I even want to load XP at all
<Madpilot> Severian, 9.04's screwed up update notification is a known issue, one people are still arguing with the devs about. Check that bug link above...
<bcleveng> In both cases I get the same results.
<Guest22028> also did you check to see if there was milk in the fridge?
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: No problem.  Good luck with it
<Severian> MarkJones, Thanks.  I will follow that bug.  That is just what I wanted.
<bazhang> !ot > Guest22028
<ubottu> Guest22028, please see my private message
<FezK> bcleveng: i wish we could grab some of your output
<MarkJones> bug? what bug?
<MarkJones> hehe
<bcleveng> MarkJones: It doesn't list the dell mini 10 as being compatible with the NBR, and forums say the graphics won't work. I actually installed 9.04 and had it working, but it couldn't recognize the display device so it had a wonky resolution.
<MarkJones> bcleveng: Did you actually try the netbook one? Just for shites and giggles?
<Guest22028> ubottu, please see my pm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Guest22028, please stop
<T_T_T_> Hey, I'm new to ubuntu and trying to figure something out. I'm at my girlfriends place, and she has a wireless network set up, and an external harddrive set up to it. I have successfully connected to the wireless network, but am unable of how to find the external harddrive. Anyone have any ideas?
<bcleveng> No, I haven't... I suppose I could download that one too if you think it'll help. I'm pretty convinced by all the forum posts saying it doesn't work though.
<xathullu> Im having trouble with madwifi and my card. Ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize card.
<harovali> usser: i'm here again trying to get blueman up and running
<FezK> bcleveng: u might want to try 8.10 rather than 8.04, its better with hardware support
<MarkJones> T_T_T: Places menu, Computer?
<MaNiAc> warm boot
<usser> harovali, heh still not working
<T_T_T_> MarkJones: That shows my windows partition, cd drive, filesystem, and RECOVERY.
<harovali> usser: i took a rest :-)
<MarkJones> bcleveng: I wish 8.10 had worked better for my system.Had nothing but pulseaudio fits.Oh well 9.04 is here to save the day.
<bcleveng> FezK: I might give that a shot... It just seems like 8.04 should work since that's what Dell sells them with.
<xathullu> Im having trouble with madwifi and my card. Ubuntu doesnt seem to recognize card.
<RedSocrates> T_T_T_: Assuming the drive is connected to the computer and recognized, typing "fdisk -l" at the command line should show the drive's device name.  You could then manually mount it
<RedSocrates> xathullu: What card is it?
<Guest22028> peace bitches
<MarkJones>  T_T_T_: Plug the drive in after bootup, I think sometimes they dont show up when plugged in before finished booting to desktop.
<xathullu> <redsocrates> its an atheros card
<RedSocrates> T_T_T_: Sorry, you should preface "fdisk -l" with "sudo"
<dagray> deathstarkittens.com
<MarkJones>  T_T_T_: Also what file system is the hard drive using?
<dagray> !!!
<dagray> haha
<dagray> sorry about that
<dagray> socrates - or     sudo !!
<sacarlson> bcleveng did you try lspci and see what video chipset you have?
<dagray> :)
<bazhang> !ot > dagray
<ubottu> dagray, please see my private message
<bullgard4> Yesterday I changed the size of two partitions using GParted. But why did GParted change the UUID of only one of them?
<T_T_T_> Thanks RedSocrates. MarkJones: Not sure what filesystem the harddrive is using.
<harovali> usser: blueman-applet runs well as you saw, and the device is enabled, as the hardware switch and the light show. Anyway, i put my phone to acknowledge new bluetooth devices, but the notebook's one doesn't show up, neither the notebook acknowledges the phone. What do you think?
<T_T_T_> MJ: (hope you don't mind MJ), do you know how I can go about finding it?
<MarkJones> T_T_T_: Hmm Is it a USB drive?
<T_T_T_> Ya it's connected by USB
<MarkJones> T_T_T_: New drive?
<Madpeter> ok back, ^_^ its knida working it hangs on "starting ..." is there anyway to edit the "ntldr" from within ubuntu? right now the text editer will not load it
<usser> harovali, right click blueman-applet -> adapters->always visible
<T_T_T_> Two or three years.
<T_T_T_> MJ^
<RedSocrates> xathullu: Can you give me a bit more info?  Does it display properly using lspci?  What modules are loaded?  Are they the ones from the installation CD or did you try compiling new modules?
<MarkJones> T_T_T_: Originally on Winblows machine?
<bcleveng> sacarlson: No, I'm pretty new to this... What information specifically would I be looking for?
<harovali> usser: but here blueman-applet didn't show a gui
<T_T_T_> No she's using a Mac
<usser> harovali, you said it was running. the icon isnt there still?
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: I don't know exactly, but I do remember that when I used to dual boot with Windows, I also had to edit c:\boot.ini to get things working
<harovali> usser: exactly
<MarkJones> T_T_T_: Ahh might want to ask these other guys if a mac drive is suported. Might want to format as fat32 for sharing sake next time.
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: Can't really tell you much more than that, though
<MarkJones> T_T_T_:Maybe that file system aint suported out of the box.
<T_T_T_> Ah.
<sacarlson> bcleveng the video device brand to start like intel nvidia via ...
<heyaaa> why after installing quicktime for wine I've some black squares in the display?
<T_T_T_> If I got my hands on a usb cord would that allow me to physically hook up to it? Or am I just out of luck?
<MarkJones> Guys are mac formatted drives seen out of the box in Ubuntu?
<T_T_T_> ^MJ^
<usser> harovali, i dont know
<BizzaroH8red> ok..... i have no idea why i'm getting such bad lag spikes in all my games.  did a line quality test, 0 packet loss, my upload is 50K, download 220K
<BizzaroH8red>  anyone know the deal?
<RedSocrates> MarkJones: Don't know, myself :-/
<usser> harovali, i really dont know what might be wrong
<T_T_T_> I found some technical specs online for this hd.
<WebcamWonder> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Madpeter> RedSocrates: is there anyway to do a test load from within the OS so I can see if its working (so I dont have to restart)
<MarkJones> Hurray for ubottu!
<MarkJones> T_T_T_: See that ?
<harovali> usser:  thanks anyway. The thing is , blueman-applet runs and shows output (no errors) but doesn't show an icon
<T_T_T_> MJ: Ya
<bazhang> !info hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (jaunty), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<usser> harovali, yea i remember
<harovali> usser: i hope i manage to debug this
<Madpilot> MarkJones, the bot is among the cleverest things in this channel, you know :)
<T_T_T_> Thanks MarkJones, RedSocrates, and Ubottu.
<MarkJones> lol suprises the hell out of me sometimes.
<MarkJones> hehe
<RedSocrates> T_T_T_: No problem, good luck with it
<T_T_T_> Thanks again!
<RedSocrates> Madpeter: Not that I know of, unfortunately.  Others may know of some way, but I don't
<T_T_T_> I love LInux. I can't wait 'til I'm good with it.
<T_T_T_> take care.
<MarkJones> Linux rules!
<sebsebseb> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Madpeter> RedSocrates: thanks
<bazhang> sebsebseb, no need to do that here
<lvs> hello all. has anyone had trouble getting 3D to work on nvidia drivers? i've tried the forums to no luck
<MarkJones> Oh here we go with snowmobiles again.
<heyaaa> why after installing quicktime for wine I've some black squares in the display?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: ok
<MarkJones> Just when ubottu was looking smart.'
<MarkJones> hehe
<geek_> lol
<lvs> *with jaunty
<harovali> usser: the two errors it shows are could not create ftp server and could not create opp server
<Madpeter> does anyone know a way to load a system from within ubuntu so I can see if my grub is working correctly / then load windows
<usser> harovali, thats fine
<harovali> usser: do I have to run blueman-applet as root ?
<MarkJones> Madpeter: You mean run a virtual machine?
<Madpeter> MarkJones: yer I think so :P (has no idea)
<MarkJones> Madpeter: VirtualBox
<usser> harovali, nope, can you run blueman-adapters?
<faheus> hello, i have a problem with my apt-get
<MarkJones> Madpeter: Its free and rox hardcore.
<WebcamWonder> faheus: What problem?
<usser> harovali, or blueman-manager
<harovali> usser: yes, it runs, and it shows a little window with just a 'close' button
<MarkJones> faheus: Ask your question.
<InCrypto> since 9.04 migration assistant can now migrate a existing ubuntu install ..does it migrate the application settings to ?
<trelane> sebsebseb: thanks, got the grub issue fixed
<harovali> usser: blueman-manager runs, and shows a window with buttons and menu but all disabled
<InCrypto> and not to mention Thunderbird mails ...since they were not migrated from  an existing xp installation
<faheus> when i open the Synaptic i see: "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<faheus> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<faheus> E: Die Paketlisten oder die Status-Datei konnte nicht geöffnet oder eingelesen werden.
<faheus> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<faheus> "
<FloodBot3> faheus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarkJones> Holy Crap
<MarkJones> PasteBin.com
<usser> harovali, something is up there, can you purge all blueman packages and reinstall
<Madpilot> ubottu, paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<harovali> usser: what command will do the trick ?
<faheus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163339/
<DonDoitle> kill -SIGUSR1 `ps -ef | grep signal_reporter | awk '{ print( $2 ) }'` Any obvious reasons that wouldn't work?
<MarkJones> Oh theres a handy dandy offical ubuntu paste bin.Wowwww.
<faheus> anyone ?
<faheus> german here
<faheus> ?
<pronoy_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<WebcamWonder> DonDoitle: Why not kill -(signal) `pgrep <process_name>`?
<usser> harovali, sudo apt-get remove --purge blueman && sudo apt-get install blueman
<harovali> usser: i'm doing apt-get purge blueman    as root
<InCrypto> hey guys since 9.04 migration assistant can now migrate a existing ubuntu install ..does it migrate the application settings to ?
<WebcamWonder> faheus: sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update
<InCrypto> not to mention my THunderbird emails
<MarkJones> Looks like theres multilingual IRC rooms or something there.
<DonDoitle> That worked WebcamWonder thanks
<pronoy_> anurag: hi
<WebcamWonder> DonDoitle: Np :)
<DonDoitle> never even thought of using pgrep
<tindo> can someone please tell me why the themes i download from gnomelook.org dont look like the screenshots?
<etfb> Most of the time that I hibernate and resume my laptop, it immediately suspends to RAM and I have to resume it again.  Why is that?
<pronoy_> tindo: what theme are you using ?
<tindo> overglossed
<pronoy_> tindo: no i meant the link
<WebcamWonder> tindo: Usually the screenshots have some tweaks to their WM and other things
<tindo> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Overglossed?content=74813
<InCrypto> anyone ?
<faheus> WebcamWonder, no -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163345/   curious
<WebcamWonder> faheus: Do you have another synaptic, etc. open?
<MarkJones>  InCrypto: Try it and let us know. :)
<MarkJones> hehe I have no clue.
<harovali> usser: i purged blueman. before reinstalling, i checked what is installed that has blue... as prefix, and there is blutoothd . Do you think I have to uninstall that daemon ?  or on the contrary blueman will benefit from it running ?
<InCrypto> MarkJones, :)
<InCrypto> i shall
<pronoy_> tindo: what effect are you not getting ?
<faheus> yes, i've sp stupid, beeing in one second back
<tindo> i'm not getting any of the effects
<Gnea> MarkJones: directory structures usually stay the same with thunderbird, within major releases, so since it's still 2.x, I doubt that it'll need to be done and it will pick it right back up, as long as your /home/dir is still intact
<usser> harovali, no but blueman depends on something else that might be useful to reinstall hang on
<pronoy_> tindo: you mean the animations?
<InCrypto> MarkJones, another issue ive been facin since a while now is tht i cannot update to Ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10 ..it keeps givin me a SErver maybe overloaded error
<WebcamWonder> InCrypto: Here is the wiki. Doesn't seem to be much helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigrationAssistance
<Gnea> InCrypto: er, what i typed to MarkJones :)
<MarkJones> hehe Thats ok.
<speakman> sebsebseb: reverting to intel driver 2.4 fixed my issues.
<tindo> no i've got animations but i dont have the transparent effects
<harovali> usser: i 'll hang on
<pronoy_> tindo: do you have compiz installed
<InCrypto> Thank u WebcamWonder , Gnea
<tindo> whats compiz? i'm new to linux so bear with me
<WebcamWonder> !who | tindo
<ubottu> tindo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gnea> !compiz | tindo
<InCrypto> from a win xp install it migarted my Firefox profile
<ubottu> tindo: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<usser> harovali, reinstall libbluetooth3 and bluez
<pronoy_> tindo: its ok..
<harovali> usser: fine
<MarkJones> Compiz will blow your mind dude! hehe Not realy but its still cool.
<pronoy_> !compiz | tindo
<Gnea> tindo: basically, it's a program that makes the desktop look all tricked-out with 3d graphics
<WebcamWonder> InCrypto: To migrate thunderbird, just copy the thunderbird folder from application data in Windows over to your ~
<DonDoitle> hmm... when I run a command it works, when It ell cron to run it nothing happens :/
<WebcamWonder> InCrypto: With a few name changes of the parent directory, it works exactly fine. I have done it 3 times now
<faheus> also not :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/163348/
<Gnea> DonDoitle: what's your crontab entry look like?
<grawity> WebcamWonder: Correction: Thunderbird _profile_ folder.
<InCrypto> WebcamWonder, yes im aware of that but i was lookin for a more "automated" way :) ..but i guess thats how automated Tb gets
<tindo> Gnea where do i get it please
<briscoelake> My computer will suddenly slow down and obviously the processor is heating up because the fan goes nuts. but when I look in htop to see what's doing it nothing is going crazy. The only thing I can find that appears odd is in the NI column one process has -4 but I can't seem to find what that means
<WebcamWonder> grawity: InCrypto Yeah, sorry. I meant that...
<pronoy_> tindo: its in the repo...sudo apt-get install compiz
<Gnea> tindo: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<sebsebseb> speakman: oh ok
<tindo> pronoy thanks
<papus> hy
<tindo> gnea i have 9.04
<sebsebseb> speakman: thanks
<faheus> hlp plz
<WebcamWonder> faheus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332671
<DonDoitle> ahhh I got it I think, crontab doesnt have a path file so I cant just do kill I have to do /bin/kill It hink
<Gnea> tindo: okay, it should already be installed, just follow the directions in the URL that ubottu gave you and, along with that apt-get install command, you should have it up and running in no time
<Madpilot> tindo, 9.04 comes with compiz by default
<WebcamWonder> faheus: Also check if your sources.list doesn't have any repos that might be conflicting or bad
<tindo> gnea thanks
<tindo> madpilot thanks
<Eternal> I have an Acer Aspire One ZG5 NetBook, is there an Ubuntu driver for my Canon MultiPASS F30 printer?
<faheus> WebCam 	'm the same back
<briscoelake> Anyone out there who can tell me what the columns in htop mean. Specifically NI?
<InCrypto> havent been able to find out the exact issue with the Server maybe overloaded error ...
<geek_> briscoelake: nice
<InCrypto> its beena  week now
<glitsj16> briscoelake: NI is nice level, a scheduling priority measure ... doesn't seem to be relevant to your issue i think
<Gnea> Eternal: usb?
<Eternal> Ya
<SandGorgon> has anybody installed rails 1.9 and ruby-on-rails on ubuntu? I installed ruby1.9 and then did gem install rails - but I cant seem to be able to run rails
<geek_> htop does have a help option that tells ya that
<Gnea> !printer | Eternal
<ubottu> Eternal: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<MarkJones> Eternal: Check the manufacturers site?
<briscoelake> geek_:  thanks
<Eternal> I have
<InCrypto> sudo apt-get update hits all my repo's just about fine
<briscoelake> geek_: when I press help it comes up to the gnome terminal help
<geek_> briscoelake: f1 tells you everything ya need to know ;)
<Gnea> Eternal: you have what?
<InCrypto> is there no way to update to 9.04 via the cmd ?
<MarkJones> Eternal: Do you already have ubuntu installed and checked the included drivers?
<Gacker> Exams suck :(
<InCrypto> Gacker, i feel ya :D
<WebcamWonder> InCrypto: No gui you mean?
<Gnea> InCrypto: of course there is
<pronoy_> Gacker: +1 on that
<Gnea> !upgrade | InCrypto
<ubottu> InCrypto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<InCrypto> WebcamWonder, yes
<Gacker> Why do we have exams?
<Gnea> InCrypto: just follow the upgradenotes, there's directions for ubuntu server, which is commandline-only
<lvs> Jaunty + Nvidia +- AMD64 = Bad. Anyone else?
<Gacker> We can learn what is our interest
<Gnea> lvs: works great here, what's the problem?
<pronoy_> Gacker: yeah but not all think the same way..so ...
<Gacker> Y dont all think same
<briscoelake> geek_: yeah I just trued it again and all I get is the terminal help window
<InCrypto> Gnea, i  using the desktop version
<Gacker> We need to make them think so
<lvs> Gnea: no 3D/Games or compiz
<Gnea> InCrypto: doesn't matter
<InCrypto> ohh sweet
<MarkJones>  lvs: Im on AMD Phenom 64bit cpu, Jaunty 32bit, nvidia worls fine
<Madpilot> Gacker, offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<InCrypto> lemme look then
<geek_> briscoelake: wierd
<Gacker> omfg :(
<geek_> briscoelake: want a screenie?
<InCrypto> Gacker, lol
<Gnea> InCrypto: did you think i was misleading you? :)
<pronoy_> Ivs: i think thats the best combo for animations
<Gnea> lvs: hrm, which nvidia card do you have?
<lvs> 8800 GTS
<briscoelake> geek_: sry I'm new don't know what that means
<MarkJones>  lvs: I have an onboard 8300
<Gnea> lvs: and is this a fresh install of ubuntu? 9.04?
<lvs> MarkJones: laptop?
<MarkJones>  lvs: nope
<lvs> Gnea: no upgrade from 8.10
<MarkJones>  lvs: ASUS desktop
<InCrypto> Gnea, nope ..i was jus being as specific a i could be
<InCrypto> :)
<lvs> I love Asus
<Gnea> lvs: and you made sure to install all of the updates before performing the upgrade?
<MarkJones> me too
<Gnea> InCrypto: :)
<InCrypto> Gnea,  is it mandatory to have an updated Intrepid to update to jaunty ?
<Gnea> InCrypto: yes.
<Gnea> if you don't want any problems to occur, that is
<geek_> briscoelake: try man htop
<lvs> Hm.....I think everything was upgraded all at once. Since then, I have installed and reinstalled most of the Nvidia binaries out there. Including the beta drivers
<InCrypto> i see
<MarkJones> InCrypto: Why not just download jaunty cd and be done with it?
<pronoy_> Ivs: did you have the same problem with intrepid ?
<lvs> I haven't tried that. A clean install of Jaunty.
<Gnea> lvs: we try to advocate against using the drivers directly from nvidia.com, since a lot of the hooks of the .deb packages make it work better
<K4k> anyone figured out how to perminantly remove the sys beep in 9.04?
<InCrypto> MarkJones, cuz i wanna benchmark its performance with ext3 and ext4  ..later i have 2 deploy it to the sales team
<pronoy_> Ivs: you know if you have trouble with the nvidia drivers..i suggest you use envy
<Madpeter1> using virtalbox how do I enable it to access all my harddrives?
<lvs> pronoy: I assume you mean me, no. Nvidia and games/wine compiz worked great in Intrepid
<briscoelake> geek_: yeah that got me some more info, thanks
<quizme> what should i choose for my Postfix configuration on my desktop.  I want to send email through gmail.  is it possible?  the choices are no configuration, internet site, internet with smarthost, satellite system, local only......
<MarkJones> InCrypto: Theres benchmarks online you could reference I have seen them.
<p-f> I lost all sound yesterday evening. For some reason, 'aplay -l' now shows two sound devices: Intel [HDA Intel] and.... Intel [HDA Intel]. Also, amarok gives "The audio playback device HDA Intel (SigmaTel STAC9200) does not work. Falling back to HDA Intel S/PDIF (SigmaTel STAC9200)". No sound. Any ideas why?
<lvs> pronoy_: I have also tried EnvyNG
<MHz128> K4k, if you figure that out, lemme know man!
<Gnea> lvs: well, what version of the nvidia driver do you have installed now? and from where did you install it?
<K4k> MHz128: I just have a script running right now at startup that does "sudo rmmod pcspkr" but it's sorta a hack
<MarkJones> p-f: You on 8.10?
<lvs> I know the problem is in the xorg.conf file. Maybe if I copy/paste the "mode "1440x900" info from a working xorg.conf file I can try and remedy mine
<InCrypto> MarkJones, can u plz be kind enough top link me 2 some of em .. also i haer about possible data loss on ext4 .. can tht be vouched for ?
<briscoelake> geek_: Thanks for the assistance, I'll have to keep an eye on it when it happens again, Thanks again
<MHz128> K4k, whatever works, right?
<K4k> MHz128: I guess
<pronoy_> K4k, MHz128: why don' t you add it to your rc.local ?
<MarkJones> InCrypto: Just google it thats what i did. Cant be too hard to find.
<Gnea> lvs: oddly enough, the xorg.conf file doesn't even need much editting anymore - usually editting it causes problems nowadays
<p-f> MarkJones: 9.04
<InCrypto> MarkJones, :)
<dronix> ubuntu ftw!!!
<lvs> Gnea: hm. that's interesting
<InCrypto> dronix, :D
<p-f> MarkJones: I recently upgraded, but sound did work for a while after going through the upgrade so I'm not sure if it caused the problem
<Gnea> lvs: try it and see:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<K4k> pronoy_: that's basically what i've done, but you should just be able to add it to the blacklist and it should go away but it doesn't anymore
<p-f> MarkJones: if it's any help, the module in use right now is snd_hda_intel
<InCrypto> MarkJones, booting 9.04 with onbaord card of Intel 945GCNL boots to the cmd
<pronoy_> K4k: no i thought you had a script made out of it
<ntsasng> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lvs> OK. what i just did, should this get 3D working for me?
<Gnea> it might
<Madpilot> ntsasng, easiest thing to do is just ask your question, someone will help if they can
<lvs> wow. ok. hold on. brb
<Gnea> i make no promises that it will - but it has worked for me before :)
<sidd> hi all, I've just noticed that ruby-debug is not available through apt-get, and it probably should be, since it is the official debugger
<lvs> cool. thanks
<K4k> pronoy_: rc.local is different?
<sidd> should I submit a bug or something?
<MarkJones> sidd: check packages.ubuntu.com ?
<ntsasng> Madpilot: i can't run file exe on Ubuntu
<pronoy_> K4k: rc.local contains the commands which will be executed after the boot....and before the gdm is loaded
<Madpilot> sidd, probably - launchpad.net is Ubuntu's bugtracker
<ntsasng> rror: /media/DATA/CS1.1/hl.exe is not supported archive
<ntsasng> :(
<Madpilot> ntsasng, that's a windows file. Ubuntu isn't windows.
<pronoy_> ntsasng: wine
<K4k> pronoy_: o ok
<Madpilot> ubottu, wine | ntsasng
<ubottu> ntsasng: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pronoy_> !wine | ntsasng
<ntsasng> sudo apt-get install wine
<ntsasng> installed
<gleg> Hey guys, I'm running Gutsy, I don't wish to upgrade, all I want is to download some applications from the Ubuntu repositories.  Is there some way to allow my computer to download third party software without upgrading? It seems simple enough.
<Gnea> ntsasng: configure wine, open it with wine
<ntsasng> how configure?
<Gnea> ntsasng: it's in the menu
<Madpilot> gleg, applications have depencies which change - it can be hard to upgrade 'just one package'...
<pronoy_> ntsasng: open with wine is what Gnea meant
<MarkJones>  gleg: Download third party debs anywhere you want just make sure there built for your release version and architecture.
<Gnea> gleg: just edit your software sources
<Madpilot> ntsasng, have you read that Wine help page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<ntsasng> Mapilot: yes, thanks
<glitsj16> Is it possible to install a jaunty / on say /dev/sda3 and keep intrepid / on /dev/sda2, both with a /home on /dev/sda4 ? And if so, can one do this when installing jaunty from live cd ?
<pronoy_> ntsasng: or if the issue persists......join #winehq they are always there to help :)
<gleg> Madpilot: Thanks, thats what I have been attempting.  Should I just delete all my gutsy sources from Ubuntu, since they are all now completely unsupported?
<MarkJones>  gleg: If dependencies arent found and installed by ubuntu package managment then youll have to supply them yourself.
<zhurai> what version of wine are you using....
<Madpilot> gleg, you really should upgrade. There are no more security releases for Gutsy
<MarkJones> Yeah you should be on 8.04 LTS at least I would think.
<zhurai> <ntsasng> how configure? <-- since I'm bored:   "winecfg"
<Gnea> gleg: isn't gutsy 7.10?
<zhurai> other than that, I'm not going to say anything other than: look at that page
<gleg> Madpilot: I know, I'm just so fearful.  It was hard enough getting everything working now.  It's only been about 4 months since my last huge problem.
<Gnea> zhurai: heh, that's why i said "it's in the menu"
<zhurai> o/
<MarkJones> 7.10 = gutsy yes
<gleg> Gnea: Yes, it is.
<Madpilot> gleg, later versions are a lot slicker than gutsy, trust me.
<zhurai> <Gnea> zhurai: heh, that's why i said "it's in the menu" <-- atm, I look up and I think "tl;dr"   <_< sorry
<InCrypto> Gnea, will cancelling an upgrade hamper the file system in any way ?
<Gnea> gleg: yeah, you should really upgrade to 8.04 - you might have a few hiccups, but for the most part, it is extremely stable. I just upgraded a gutsy system (was originally 7.04) last week from 7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04 with no problems at all, whatsoever.
<zhurai> InCrypto: depends where you halt it
<lvs> hello again
<K4k> InCrypto: I wouldn't recommend it, I had complications when I did that once
<Gnea> InCrypto: cancelling the download or the install phase?
<zhurai> :x
<lvs> It worked. But GLX isn't running
<MarkJones>  gleg: 8.04.2 LTS has a few hundred updates all rolled up into the CD. Its probably the minimum that most would recomend.Its the long term supported release.
<InCrypto> download ...im asssuming the install phase would prompt me to continue ?
<zhurai> yes
<zhurai> well
<Gnea> InCrypto: then you're safe
<zhurai> more likely then it continues ._.
<Gnea> InCrypto: it usually jumps into it...
<InCrypto> Gnea, whoa !!!
<Madpilot> InCrypto, updates are auto-installed, by default
<gleg> MarkJones: And how many more months until it's end of life?
 * InCrypto runs to save all his work 
<Gnea> lol
<p-f> If I add an option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, what do I have to do to apply them? Restart alsa? What else?
<zhurai> >_>
<MarkJones>  gleg: I belive till 2010 sometime.
<Madpilot> gleg, 8.04 LTS has 18 months or more to run - LTS = Long Term Support
<Gnea> gleg: you mean years? about 1.5
<gleg> Right, thats good to know.  Thanks guys.
<Madpilot> gleg, LTS releases get 3 years of security updates for the desktop version - so until April 2011
<gleg> Even better.
<MarkJones>  gleg: Till 10.04 comes out, that will become the new LTS.
<tindo> when i installed ubuntu 9.04 i didnt install a graphics driver... do i need to install one to get compiz to work?
<Gnea> tindo: yes.
<pronoy_> tindo: if you have a vga then yes
<Madpilot> tindo, ideally, Ubuntu will have auto-configured that stuff
<InCrypto> ideallythe GUI update shud have wrked . in which directory will i find the logs for a failed/succesfull distro update ?? /var/log/    .....  ?
<MarkJones> tindo: Yes you need a driver to support 3d.
<Gnea> tindo: System->Preferences->Hardware drivers  should get you going in the right direction
<MarkJones> tindo: You have an NVIDIA or ATI?
<p-f> How do I know what process is using a module? rmmod snd_hda_intel just gives "Module is in use"
<simplyc> tindu: what card do you have?
<gleg> I heard around there was a way to install a new release without completely decimating your old one.  Something about creating a new /home drive, would this method be preferable?
<tindo> markjones ati
<MarkJones> tindo: Gnea gave you good info there. Do that.
<Madpilot> tindo, which model of graphics card? ati cards are a lot better about auto-configuring these days than they used to be
<tindo> simplyc i have an ati radion 1550 card
<ripps> tindo: you can only use the opensource driver
<Madpilot> gleg, do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<tindo> ripps thanks
<simplyc> I still haven't gotten the new driver to work...
<InCrypto> Gnea,  it did prompt me :)
<BizzaroH8red> once ubuntu finds and connects to my wifi card, how do i disable automatic network scanning?  it's wreaking havoc on my attempts at gaming online
<Gnea> InCrypto: cool :)
<gleg> Madpilot: No, my entire filesystem is on the same partition.
<InCrypto> You have to download a total of 833M. This download will take about 3
<InCrypto> hours 31 minutes with your connection.
<InCrypto> Fetching and installing the upgrade can take several hours. Once the
<InCrypto> download has finished, the process cannot be cancelled.
<FloodBot3> InCrypto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pronoy_> gleg: you can install a new version .....just use a new cd on a new partition
<InCrypto> oooops
<MarkJones> Ok peeps Im outa here.Good luck! Have fun! Peace!
<kadaver_> how do i do 2 commands on the same command in the shell?
<Madpilot> InCrypto, did you just start a version upgrade?
<simplyc> anyone have new ati driver working with 2 monitors?
<InCrypto> Madpilot, yes
<p-f> kadaver_: cmd1 && cmd2 or cmd1; cmd2, the former will not continue if cmd1 fails
<tindo> gnea there are no drivers listed under hardware drivers
<gleg> pronoy_: Ubuntu has a native drive partitioner, does it not?
<Gnea> kadaver_: command1 && command2  (executes the second upon the successful completion of the first)
<pronoy_> gleg: yes gparted
<InCrypto> Madpilot, anything i shud be aware of before doing so ? :)
<Madpilot> gleg, hmm. /home on a seperate partition makes upgrades much less nervewracking. even if the upgrade goes screwy, your own data & settings are safe
<p-f> kadaver_: there's also & if you want to run them concurrently
<Madpilot> InCrypto, only that it'll take a while, but you've just learned that :)
<InCrypto> Madpilot, ahahahaha
<Gnea> tindo: hrm, ATI is a bit more tricky to get working... if you open a terminal and type this:  lspci | grep VGA   what do you get?
<gleg> Madpilot: Is it even more than that... can you still boot into your old /home drive and use your computer, granted on the old release?
<InCrypto> ohh well since im wrking this weekend ...its worth the effort
<pronoy_> Gnea: ATI is the worse to get working !!
<gleg> pronoy_: Thanks man, I appreciate it.
<cryingtux> hello
<Gnea> pronoy_: I dunno, it's a tight race with Intel these days
<pronoy_> gleg: np
<tindo> Gnea 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1650 Pro (rev 9e)
<Madpilot> gleg, no, when you have /home on a seperate partition from / (the system) the old release will get overwritten by the new one
<Gnea> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gnea> grrr, my mouse won't work.. *fixes*
<cryingtux> if "install" icon doesnt work in ubuntu, how can i run it via shell?
<pronoy_> Gnea: its always been smooth with nviia...i mean except the old vga s which needed to be written to xorg manually
<Gnea> pronoy_: yeah, once nvidia wrote something that actually complied with the open source licenses and kept up on bugfixes and whatnot, bam, it's been very solid
<gleg> Madpilot: Is there a way to do what I was talking about?  A way to have more than one release running at one time, to later merge at a more convieniet time?
<joemac1> can anyone please tell me if this is a safe command?
<joemac1> rm $HOME/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<Madpilot> gleg, you could, but it would be a lot of work
<quizme> the internet is so fast here in america
<InCrypto> i think ill do a fresh install top check out the migration wizards
<Gnea> tindo: okay, give this page a whirl.. it may not be exact to 9.04, but should be pretty close: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<p-f> quizme: try japan
<quizme> p-f really?  i got 6000 Mbps now, how is japan ?
<pronoy_> |offtopic
<UbbyCD> amarok 2 makes no sound?
<pronoy_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<UbbyCD> im a jaunty jackalope and i no hear amarok 2
<ntsasng> !bye | on
<ubottu> on: Au revoir!
<gleg> Madpilot: Shucks, I'm nearing finals as a senior in college, and this is my only computer.  I would rather not have it be "mess with the operating system time", and possibly ruining everything.
<error404notfound> could someone help me find whats wrong with: http://pastebin.com/m2711566e
<joemac1> can anyone tell me if this is a safe command? rm $HOME/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml
<UbbyCD> how do i change the sound stuff in amarok
<UbbyCD> i get no sound
<Madpilot> gleg, then leave it as is for a while - an unsupported Linux install is still pretty safe. Play with it over summer break.
<sidd> since I am not sure about this all, I submitted a question, rather than a bug:
<sidd> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/69713
<gleg> Madpilot: Yes, it will have to wait.  All: Thanks for the help, you guys are the true heros of Ubunut, Linux, and the world.
<Eneerge> joemac1, hrmm
<joemac1> Eneerge: got it from here,http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/system-config-printer-window-stuck-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-904.html is the only page I found with the same problem as me
<RedSocrates> joemac1: That command will delete your current GNOME theme information
<Eneerge> that file looks like it has something to do with themes and stuff
<Eneerge> i've modified those files but i havent ever deleted them
<Eneerge> what you could do is mv it and see if anything happens
<Eneerge> its not going to break anything too bad
<Eneerge> i doubt it will break
<Eneerge> itl probably be recreated
<joemac1> Eneerge: or any ideas on why my printer config freezes?
<joemac1> Eneerge:  ran the command and nothing happened, so ran it under sudo and returned No such file or directory
<tindo> gnea i'll try that thanks
<Eneerge> it was deleted then
<UbbyCD> amarok has no sound?
<Eneerge> you dont need sudo for the home dir
<dukey> <joemac1> Eneerge:  ran the command and nothing happened, so ran it under sudo and returned No such file or directory < also try running rm -rf / under sudo and THEN see what's happening -.-
<joemac1> Ener yeah, but I got no confirmation or anything back. Printer config still freezing
<RedSocrates> joemac1: Do not do what dukey just said
<Eneerge> yeah, i think he should be banned for telling a new user that
<RedSocrates> Eneerge: I agree
<Eneerge> btw, that deletes your drive joemac1
<Eneerge> all your files on it
<dukey> <RedSocrates> joemac1: Do not do what dukey just said < that was just an appell for telling users that they NOT type in everything what they see in the web
<faheus> WebCam thx its done
<dukey> and also NOT als superuser
<joemac1> Eneerge:  ta
<UbbyCD> no sound amarok 2 im jaunty jackalope
<nztal> jocmac1, if you do what dukey just said you will cause severe data loss, and you'll have a inaccessable system.  he ought be banned.
<briscoelake2> I just put a dvd in my laptop for the first time since installing ubuntu. Movie Player opens then as soon as I tell it to play the dvd it quits. Am I missing a codec or something?
<pronoy_> joemac1: never use rm -r unless you have to.....and never as super user..........
<RedSocrates> dukey: There are other ways to communicate that idea besides telling them to type a harmful command
<dukey> you dont noticed the "-.-" at the end of the line?
<joemac1> pronoy_: ta
<UbbyCD> communicate ubuntu amarok sound?
<dukey> well then
<dukey> ban me, if you wish
<UbbyCD> way of doing ?
<RedSocrates> dukey: And besides, joemac1 did exactly what he should have by coming here and asking us about the other command before he typed it
<UbbyCD> help me if you wish?
<RedSocrates> dukey: I can't ban you, and I understand now that it wasn't meant maliciously
<RedSocrates> just saying
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: are you getting other sounds
<UbbyCD> yes
<UbbyCD> no amarok
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: ok since amarok is a native KDE application i think your question can be better answered on #kubunut
<RedSocrates> Well, there ya go
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: #kubuntu
<RedSocrates> Have a good night, everyone
<Guest79740> hello i have ubuntu 9.04 and i have a creative audigy value card. the microphone doesnt seem to work with it. when i go to sound recorder it crashes/hangs when i go to amsn it does the same. skype doesnt make the microphone work either . am i missing a setting or anyone offer some advice pleasse
<unr3a1> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<manoz> sorry changed my name
<UbbyCD> theres nobody in that crap chat
<UbbyCD> im sure someone uses amarok here
<carpii> i use amarok
<carpii> but ive never had a problem with it really
<Madpilot> UbbyCD, #kubuntu is empty? really?
<joemac1> Eneerge:  am getting this on sys-->admin--> printing :"Printer configuration - localhost" is not responding., after I try to close the window.
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: it can't be
<UbbyCD> as far as im concerned
<william_> how do i find my ip address
<UbbyCD> have hot ween a message yet
<carpii> william, ifconfig
<UbbyCD> you should join the chat its real lively
<william_> carpii, doesnt that just list the IP for my router?
<carpii> not if you run it on your local machine
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: I am on it .....and its not empty....you'll have to be patient
<carpii> itll show your LAN ip
<InCrypto> ill be back later guys ...
<InCrypto> see u all
<carpii> oh wait, you want your external IP?
<william_> i want the IP to the machine i am on
<carpii> the public internet ip?
<carpii> you need to be more specific
<anurag89_> whats a ubbyCD ?
<pronoy_> anurag89_: its a person !! LOL
<joemac1> william_:  google is your friend http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<UbbyCD> whats a anurag?
<william_> carpii, yes. the public internet IP
<carpii> ok yeah use that url
<pronoy_> UbbyCD : ahahahahahaha :D
<carpii> or whatismyip.com
<anurag89_> pronoy_: no i know that but what is it anyways ??
<grawity> joemac1: myip.dk :)
<william_> but for command line i would use ifconfig
<pronoy_> anurag89_: its nothing !! .......i guess its taken from Ubuntu CD maybe :) only UbbyCD can answer that
<UbbyCD> its a Cd with Ubby
<UbbyCD> or ubby like qualities.. you not know what an ubby is?
<anurag89_> UbbyCD: whats ubby ?
<carpii> william, your machine has no real way of knowing what its internet ip is though
<grawity> UbbyCD: An abbreviation for Ubuntium?
<UbbyCD> no
<joemac1> Anyhow, I can't print anything since Jaunty, anyone got any ideas?
<p-f> why does plugging in my laptop's AC adapter make my external hard drive spin up?
<joemac1> And my printer config freezes and won't show anything
<carpii> you have cups running ?
<joemac1> yup
<joemac1> Err, I think, I have cups anyway
<simplyc> joemac1: tried removing and installing cups?
<UbbyCD> wow amarok shows NOTHING when i click play it just says playing
<usser> william_, w3m whatismyip.com
<joemac1> simplyc:  will do
<carpii> UbbyCD, yeah we know. stop whining please
<carpii> UbbyCD, its probably a more deep rooted sound problem, not amaroks fault necessarily
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: as i said...ask again at #kubuntu
<chetnick> quiet in here this morning?
<chetnick> am i here?
<UbbyCD> you go ask kubuntu
<UbbyCD> nobodys there
<Lucas156> lol
<UbbyCD> wish i had my trout
<UbbyCD> if forget the command
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: ok...come on #kubuntu......and i'll ask
<UbbyCD> id slap everyone in here with it
<carpii> no you go ask in kubuntu
<carpii> not us
<UbbyCD> haha
<carpii> and if noones there, then go back later
<UbbyCD> ok
<joemac1> simplyc:  nah, same deal
<UbbyCD> no ones ever there
<joemac1> still no printer config
<carpii> sure they are
<usser> william_, actually dont use whatismyip.com they seem to ban for that kind of stuff
<carpii> and if not, then theres always kubuntu support forums
<usser> william_, use that for instance ip=`w3m whatismyip.org`
<UbbyCD> im on ubuntu though
<usser> william_, then echo $ip
<chetnick> did anybody notice some difference in archive manager on Jaunty. It act's weird.
<carpii> william_, or sign up for a dyndns.org account, then you can do dig+short mydomain.dyndns.org
<UbbyCD> its like going to mythbuntu thats optimized for mythtv to ask why myth tv does not work on ubuntu
<carpii> Ubby, Ubuntu defaults to gnome, so most ppl here use gnome.
<carpii> Kubuntu is KDE, and amarok is kde
<UbbyCD> wow thanks for asking then leaving
<carpii> yeah bye then
<william_> i didnt understand anything just said
<simplyc> joemac1: what printer?
<pronoy_> UbbyCD: you were there ?? i thought you were whining here all the time.......no problem i'll come back
<UbbyCD> ok
<Lucas156> wow lol
<joemac1> simplyc:  canon mp160, had it working fine too
<usser> william_, you want to know your internet ip from terminal right?
<ZummiG777> Question: If I edit grub as the system is booting, adding a parameter to the kernel line - then escape and then reedit the line - the parameter I'm passing has vanished - is there a way to save this?
<error404notfound> any help over http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146964 ?
<simplyc> joemac1: did you use synaptic (search cups) and do complete removal?
<william_> yes
<ravn1> hey guys, I'm quite a bit disappointed with the new ubuntu 9.04 - it is way slow as compares to 8.10. Anyone else has experienced this? It is mainly the graphics, but also that things like music stops under some actions like rapid file system usage.
<usser> william_, well heres one way ip=`w3m whatismyip.org` ; echo $ip
<carpii> ravn, its the same as always really. I dont install any new version until its had 6 months of udpates
<joemac1> simply yup, and then reinstalled. Actually lost a heap on removal (bluez cups etc) that i haven't put back on yet
<joemac1> simplyc: yup, and then reinstalled. Actually lost a heap on removal (bluez cups etc) that i haven't put back on yet
<Masood1> hi all
<Masood1> does any1 knows how to install drivers for intel g33 on ubuntu
<G__81> i have added medibuntu repo in 9.04 but still i am not able to get acroread in it
<G__81> isnt it packaged for 9.04 32 bit ?
<usser> G__81, why in god's name would you use acroread
<G__81> there is a proprietary document which does not open in other viewers
<G__81> it just opens only in adobe and hence the reason
<Madpilot> usser, because as messy as it is, it's still the standard for PDF readers & PDF implementation
<od_in> hi
<G__81> any idea why i am not able to find it ?
<usser> G__81, you need to enable ubuntu's partner repository
<G__81> usser, what repo is that ? isnt it enough if i enable medibuntu alone ?
<usser> G__81, http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu jaunty partner
<usser> G__81, i think it got moved or something
<Masood1> does any1 knows how to install drivers for intel g33 on ubuntu
<simplyc> joemac1:  just curious, have you tried shutting down, disconnect printer, boot, remove printer, shutdown, connect, etc.?
<wanna_learn_more> anyone can tell me what app needed for bonding or loadbalancing
<pronoy_> Masood1: you don't need that......everything is opensource here
<aboSamoor> can you help me fix my gnome after upgrading to Jaunty ?  I have problem with the theme I can not use Human. and sometimes gnome-panel is not responsive !
<pronoy_> '
<ravn1> carpii: ok, I'll probably follow you there in the future, for this was not a nice experience. I was really disappointed!
<usser> G__81, thats weird medibuntu actually says acroread is available from them, but when i try to install with just medibuntu repo its not showing up, i guess they moved it
<G__81> yeah thats my problem exactly i too looked at the list but its there but it does not show up
<joemac1> simplyc:  not in the last hour, but this prob has been since I upgraded, and I have rebooted many times since then. Do you mean since I reinstalled CUPS? I could
<stealth-> why does the command line ftp command connect but require a password, but browsing it via firefox doesnt?
<Lucas156> how can I force quit an unresponsive program through the terminal?  Im assuming its through top and if so how do identify which process the program is running under
<simplyc> joemac1: not just reboot, but shutdown and remove printer physically, boot. remove config printer, etc.
<Lucas156> and what is the command in terminal for shut down
<ripps> aboSamoor: what gtk2-engines do you have installed? "aptitude search gtk2-engine" which one's have an 'i' in the first column
<pronoy_> Lucas156: shudown -h now
<stealth-> Lucas156: when running top the big number to the right is the process. Press 'k', then type in that process and press enter twice
<enzotib> stealth-: browser use anonymous account
<stealth-> Lucas156: opps. I mean to the left
<usser> G__81, oh ok, add non-free to your medibuntu repository line
<stealth-> enzotib: whats the account called? just anonymous?
<joemac1> simplyc:  I haven't, but it is a usb printer, and it has been turned off in this time
<G__81> usser, whats that called does the website talk about that /
<G__81> ?
<enzotib> stealth-: i cannot remember, i think anonymous/ftp, or ftp/ftp
<stealth-> enzotib: okay, thanks
<usser> G__81, well actually scratch that, i have non-free there, and it still doesnt find acroread
<aboSamoor> ripps: yes, it is installed
<usser> G__81, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu here, free non-free components section
<G__81> usser, i am downloading it from adobe.com itself
<G__81> the .deb file
<simplyc> joemac1: I would try it.
<UbbyCD> what gstreamer plugin is for mp3 support in jaunty
<ripps> aboSamoor: do you have gtk2-engines-murrine installed? I think it's required for Human
<simplyc> joemac1: let it find it again
<UbbyCD> theres sooo many
<usser> G__81, cool
<joemac1> simplyc:  k, back in 5 to let you know how it went.
<aboSamoor> ripps: yes, it is installed
 * usser is off
<ripps> aboSamoor: hmm... I don't know then
<ce_imiut> hai
<fore> is there a command i can use to see how many hard drives i have?
<grawity> fore: Try 'df'
<fore> ubuntu 9.04
<fore> kk
<fore> thx
<aboSamoor> ripps: if I kill gnome-panel this make it responsive to the mouse
<fore> any reason it would only find one drive
<fore> when i have 2 ?
<UbbyCD> theres nice ugly mad gstreamer packs
<UbbyCD> even farsighted im soo confused
<fore> jumpers is set to slave for it and its on the slave  part of the cable
<ripps> aboSamoor: my only guess is that something is wrong with gnome-settins-daemon, try filing a bug report on Launchpad.net
 * pronoy_ will be right back in an hour
<cspack_> fore: try "sudo fdisk -l"   df only shows mounted partitions
<benben> Hello, does anyone know how I can mute the speaker automatically when an earphone is plugged in
<UbbyCD> my brain actually hurts
<ripps> UbbyCD: universal answer: puts some leaches on it
<fore> ok that found sda1 sda2 and sda5
<fore> how do i mount /dev/sda2 ?
<ripps> UbbyCD: the only gstreamer packs should need to be concenred about are the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly
<fore> i tried sudo mount /dev/sda2
<cspack_> fore: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2 or whatever mount pt you want to use
<wymiata3> morning
<Lucas156> morning wymiata3
<Lucas156> and an early morning it is lol
<Toshibi> Good morning ladies and gents. I'm in a bit of a pickle. I went to try out wicd for some stupid reason or another and it removed gnome-network-manager. I'm in the livecd now as I am using wireless and things have gone bad. real bad. can I just download and install the missing packages?
<Lucas156> good question
<Toshibi> It's like buying your first car. You have to get insurance to drive the car and you have to have insurance to buy the car and you have to have the car to get insurance...it's a Catch 22 on this one.
<Lucas156> I dont think you can just install new packages unless you know how to do it through the terminal
<joemac1> simplyc:  No joy, but I don't think the issue is one of detection. The whole printer configuration freezes with no text, and needs a force quit to kill it. A-la windows.
<Toshibi> I do know how to do it through the terminal.
<Lucas156> you might have to reinstall ubuntu and overwrite what you had
<guestadmin> I think someone is trying to break into my computer or something, firestarter, then Firefox and opera, very weird stuff, i dont understand
<zukabuka> ³â³
<cspack_> Toshibi: installing network manager should remove wicd (and vice versa).  i've had better luck with wicd myself, network manager never works with my wireless
<Toshibi> There is no way that I'm reinstalling ubuntu. I just had it the way i liked it and I've never had to do a reinstall to fix my issues before.
<Toshibi> cspack, network manager was working perfectly okay but I was getting some lag on Enemy territory
<Lucas156> Im just a noob so my suggestions are just off the top of my head
<Lucas156> sorry
<Toshibi> Lucas, it's cool.
<UbbyCD> its a codec thing
<UbbyCD> amarok does not come with mp3 support on ubuntu repository
<UbbyCD> how do i add it?
<Toshibi> If this were Windows I would be in the corner crying and praying to Billy G.
<TheLivingroom> hey guys sup
<UbbyCD> mp3 support
<Toshibi> ubby, are you using Kubuntu?
<TheLivingroom> listen i've spent about two hours trying to self-help on a grub issue
<Lucas156> what does ubuntu do when you load it up withouth the live cd
<UbbyCD> no
<UbbyCD> ubuntu
<Toshibi> Okay
<TheLivingroom> i'm trying to add my XP partition to the grub menu but i always get error 12: cannot find the device
<Toshibi> Well, have you installed the restricted extras?
<UbbyCD> lemme see
<TheLivingroom> the ubuntu installer didnt automagically configurate it
<UbbyCD> mp3s play in other apps
<TheLivingroom> any suggestions?
<Toshibi> Livingroom, did you install Windows first?
<Lucas156> yes must install windows first otherwise it will overwrite windows right?
<TheLivingroom> yes
<Toshibi> No, it's just that Windows will drop the MBR on top of grub...Windows is selfish
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know why Totem-gstreamer seems to have issues playing OGMs on 9.04 (the video doesnt usually play, although sometimes it does) but Totem-xine doesnt?
<MarkJones> Hey guys when it comes to apps like Sound Juicer, and Rhythmbox, where you can edit the gstreamer pipeline that tells the app what codec, bitrate/quality etc, is there any kind of little app that lets you select the settings you want and generates a gstreamer pipeline for you to copy and paste into those apps? Or do most folks just keep a txt file of the different ones or what?
<nnull> nah install windows first just to avoid having to manaully add a bootloader
<TheLivingroom> windows first, then ubuntu
<TheLivingroom> is waht i did
<UbbyCD> hey toshibi
<Toshibi> Yeah Ubby?
<UbbyCD> I
<UbbyCD> <3
<UbbyCD> u
<Toshibi> I can't blame you Ubby, I'm <3able
<imp0steur> Hello guys I have a problem
<nnull> TheLivingroom, did you try entering windows before you began installing ubuntu ?
<ripps> chazco: do you have the gstreamer packs good,bad, and ugly installed?
<imp0steur> all of a sudden Add/Remove application doesn't list anything
<chazco> ripps: yes
<Lucas156> you can change the quality in rythmbox I think under preferences
<TheLivingroom> null: yes, it worked just fine- then i did the ubuntu install into pre-created empty space on the drive
<MarkJones> Hmm looks like no one knows what i speak of.Thats ok, maybe Ill try and make a shell script to generate them or something.
<imp0steur> can anybody give me a hint whts wrong?? m new to linux
<nnull> TheLivingroom, can you mount your windows partition in ubuntu?
<Toshibi> Anyhow, anyone got a clue on just downloading the .debs? I mean, I just don't want to go in blind and end up in dependancy hell, dropping back into LiveCD until i ahve everything and it's grandma
<TheLivingroom> havent tried. fdisk -l reports it as /dev/sda5            1919       30393   228725406    7  HPFS/NTFS - so should i mount /dev/sda5 /%mountpoint% ?
<khensthoth> Hi. What is the boot option to boot to command line in the LiveCD? Thanks
<stealth-> imp0steur: did you try updating your sources?
<TheLivingroom> ok just mounted it successfully
<TheLivingroom> have full access to files on the windodws partition
<gigasoft> how can i manualy set resolution
<nikoTM> can somebody help me with config of my modem ?  it's D-link DFM-562Is HSFi PCI ....i've downloaded and installed deb file from here http://linux.dell.com/files/ubuntu/hardy/modem-drivers/hsf/  , but gnome ppp still cannot find modem, what should i do ? (
<nnull> and you can see all the folders etc? sounds like a problem with your grub conf then dude
<stealth-> gigasoft: through gui or command line?
<gigasoft> comand line
<Toshibi> LivingRoom Check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-464695.html
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Livingroom> nnull i'm sure it's a problem with the conf, thats why i'm here: as i stated, it didnt automagically configurate the windows selection. what line should i put in to address the device properly? i'm currently using "root (hd0,2)"
<grawity> nikoTM: Isn't Hardy a little outdated?
<stealth-> gigasoft: the command xrandr, or for a more permanent setting, edit your /etc/x.conf file
<silv3r_m00n> I am looking for some games that can run without much graphics memory
<Toshibi> root(hd0,0)
<rww> grawity: It's supported until 2011, so no.
<gigasoft> <stealth> thanks
<stealth-> silv3r_m00n: battle for wesnoth, uplink, frozen bubble, liquid wars (my favourite), etc. There is lots
<stealth-> gigasoft: np
<grawity> rww: And Hardy drivers on ... Intrepid or Jaunty?
<nikoTM> grawity: my ubuntu is 8.10  but my friend said that no metter it will work
<silv3r_m00n> stealth-: can I get a complete list I want to download all
<khensthoth> Hi. What is the boot option to boot into console (instead of a GUI) from the LiveCD? Thanks.
<Lucas156> so who's gonna teach this noob how to do some commands in terminal?
<nikoTM> grawity: so where i can find  hsf modem driver for interpid ? don't you know ?
<stealth-> silv3r_m00n: all? well I don't think anyone keeps a list that big. There is increadible ammounts of developers working on little games and such. I've search for a list myself, but I've found the best way is just by word of mouth
<nnull> Lucas156, "man" will :)
<silv3r_m00n> hmm... there being so many websites ... still the best way is word by mouth...
<Brando753> guys i have ab old 98 with no cd drive, how do i get ubuntu on it?
<grawity> Brando753: Does it have USB?
<nnull> Brando753, usb ^^
<grawity> Brando753: Or Ethernet?
<stealth-> Lucas156: to clarify what nnull said, when you have a terminal open and want to learn something about a command, type "man command" to learn more about that command.
<Brando753> usb yes ethernet no
<MarkJones> Brando753:buy a cd drive
<fikel> !ubuntu |Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<grawity> Brando753: Then... boot from USB?
<Livingroom> ok well, thanks anyway.
<grawity> fikel: Wrong factoid
<stealth-> silv3r_m00n: Im sure you can google and such. It's not like ive checked every nook and cranny on the internet :P
<Brando753> bios does not recognize usb drives
<koshari> Brando753 use the usb installer
<Lucas156> what command?
<Lucas156> lol
<silv3r_m00n> hmm fine
<Lucas156> i know what you mean tho
<fikel> Brando753: get a new computer :)
<nikoTM> :)
<stealth-> Lucas156: what are you trying to do?
<rww> !install | Brando753: there are a bunch of options on the link on this factoid. See if any might work for you :)
<ubottu> Brando753: there are a bunch of options on the link on this factoid. See if any might work for you :): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Brando753> i have a cd drive that it use to use but when i reattached the drive it dosent recognize it
<koshari> Brando753 fikels right, it will run like a dog on a relid like that
<Toshibi> If the BIOS will not boot from USB you will have to make a boot floppy with some sort of bootloader that will tell it to look for USB drives. It will have to ahve drivers on it for USB and so forth.
<fikel> why tank you! :D
<Lucas156> sorry stealth I was being a little vague
<nikoTM> Still nobody said what i should do with  my modem (
<Brando753> well i have ubuntu on all my comps. i just want to get it on this one to
<stealth-> !repeat | nikoTM
<ubottu> nikoTM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Toshibi> nikoTM sorry, I have no experience with it.
<Lucas156> I am just trying to learn enough about terminal to be able to navigate around a little better
<fikel> Brando753: there are people who sell "ubuntu-ready" computers. Get one of of them
<rww> !terminal | Lucas156
<ubottu> Lucas156: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Brando753> i have ubuntu on like 3 computers, this in an old one i want ot install it on to, i do not want to buy one :P
<Toshibi> Lucas156: cd is change directory, ls lists the files, for long file names, put in the first 5 or so letters followed by an *
<stealth-> rww: thank you. That saved me alot of time, I was about to try to explain it all to him by typing :P
<UbbyCD> ok why would amarok play some mp3s but not others
<Lucas156> first 5 letters then asterisk
<Toshibi> Brando753: Does it have internet connectivity?
<Lucas156> ok got it
<Lucas156> that will be useful actually
<Brando753> it has dial up :D
<kiko__> hi
<Brando753> i have no dial up service :P
<Toshibi> Brando753: You need a better option for a net-install. If it's seriously old old old look into Damn Small Linux. I turned a Pentium 2 into an e-book reader with it.
<grawity> Toshibi: How about USB install?
<fikel> Brando753: well, why don't you put a new CD drive in it?
<kiko__> who want's help?
<Brando753> i have a cd drive
<Brando753> it wont boot from it
<Lucas156> maybe you need to change the boot sequence
<fikel> Brando753: get a new cheep one
<UbbyCD> kiko
<atlef> Brando753: how did you make the cd?
<Toshibi> grawity: If the BIOS won't boot from USB then there's very few options. Something I did one time was take the hard drive out, hooked it up in a newer computer, installed from there, popped the hard drive out and put it into the old machine. It booted right up.
<Brando753> i tried 2 cd drives, this is from 1996 :P
<UbbyCD> i want help
<fikel> Brando753: Then when you've installed ubuntu on it, sell the drive on ebay ;)
<exon> what's up kiko__
<Brando753> the cd is an official ubuntu cd from Ship.it
<UbbyCD> amarok only plays certain mp3s
<atlef> ok
<Toshibi> UbbyCD: Did you happen to purchase the MP3's from itunes or some other evil thing that puts DRM all in their music?
<fikel> Brando753: whats the model of computer your trying to install ubuntu on?
<Lucas156> I have that problem too
<mrglinux1> I have lyric of music . is possible to move lyric when music is play in osd ? or with software or something like that? it will be very fantastic
<nztal> Brando753, did you go into your bios, and tell your computer, to boot from your cd ?  often it wont automatically do that, unless you tell it to.
<Brando753> i did :P
<Lucas156> when I save files if it saves as a different file type then what the music player uses then the music player wont run it unless it pulls up a codec or something
<ripps> mrglinux1: maybe lyricue?
<Toshibi> mrglinux: There are programs that let you make an OSD. You just have to really dig in, maybe write up a perl or python script, and pray to the gods of all that is programming. I tried it before.
<fikel> Brando753: find out the model of computer your using
<Lucas156> on my mp3 player it doesn't support the file that my music player saves the files as
<exon> convert it Lucas156
<Bodhan> hi guys
<Lucas156> how exon
<Toshibi> Lucas156: May I suggest OGG
<Brando753> its a DELL DIMENSION D266
<fikel> !hi Bodhan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi Bodhan
<Bodhan> I'm a bit new to Ubuntu, just finding my way around
<fikel> !hi |Bodhan
<ubottu> Bodhan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Lucas156> is OGG a program?
<exon> once on your computer there are plenty of programs to convert a sound
<fikel> Bodhan: think it's fairly easy so far?
<Lucas156> o
<exon> noopee that's a codec
<fikel> oh sorry there Brando753
<Bodhan> Yea, some of it. Its the same as windows just different ways of doing stuff
<fikel> one min
<Lucas156> o can I get it from synaptic package manager?
<Brando753> ?
<exon> as mp3 or ogg there are several
<Bodhan> Like installing stuff, just clicking it off a list is great
<Toshibi> Lucas, OGG is the standard format for music in most free systems
<Madpilot> Lucas156, OGG files are music or video files  - it's a similar format to mp3
<Toshibi> Okay
<exon> so you want ogg  converted to mp3
<Lucas156> when I am saving something can I do saveas and change how it saves it or something?
<Lucas156> o yeah
<Lucas156> thats right exon
<Toshibi> I ahve my packages downloaded. I'm going to see if my Idea of the Week(TM) works.
<fikel> Brando753: k, is it an XPS model?
<Madpilot> ubottu, mp3 | Lucas156
<ubottu> Lucas156: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lucas156> because thats what it saves them as
<Toshibi> I'll be back one way or another
<Lucas156> ogg files
<Lucas156> this isn't a free format?
<exon> did you already google after it ?
<Brando753> yes
<Brando753> its a DELL DIMENSION D266
<Brando753> xps
<Madpilot> Lucas156, ogg is a Free format. mp3 isn't. that's why Linux apps usually use ogg as default
<Madpilot> Lucas156, that first URL in ubottu's line above is the best one to start with
<Lucas156> O I see
<fikel> k
<Madpilot> you can get mp3 format out of the CD ripper apps fairly easily
<exon> i think you can also save files in mp3 format if you convert a cd into a packed sound with standard ubuntu
<fikel> Brando753: there has been no record of that happening before, I'd suggest contacting Dell, not here
<Brando753> ;(
<Brando753> *cry*
<Madpilot> exon, that's what I meant - you need to install the mp3 codecs & such, though
<fikel> Brando753: because They would be able to tell you whats wrong
<Brando753> hey what countries do you have to pay for the mp3 codecs?
<joemac1> Can anyone help, my printer configuration freezes and won't go, and my printing doesn't work, ever since "the upgrade"
<Toshibi> Well, that was easy
<fikel> Brando753: look here - http://support.euro.dell.com/support/index.aspx?c=ie&l=en&s=gen&~ck=pn
<tibrox> how do I atop Jaunty from trying to reload all my previous programs from the last shutdown?
<Toshibi> Lucas157: I fixed my problem by downloading the two .deb files I needed while in the liveCD. I then used the move command, or mv <from> <to>....but only because I needed to do it as root sudo
<kutchbhi4e56> Is  "quiet splash persistent -- " , same as "quiet splash -- persistent" ?
<kutchbhi4e56> ?
<corigo1> Is there a way to find out which application is running a MySQL daemon, before I go and kill it?
<Toshibi> tibrox: Good Question....System -> Preferences -> Start Up Programs -> Options
<mejobloggs> what does ubuntu add to smb.conf if you right click a folder and share it? I;m on Server, so can't check
<ripps> tibrox: disable "automatic remember..." in System->Preference->Startup Applications->Options
<Toshibi> ripps: :D
<fikel> Hi Sunny
<fikel> !welcome |Sunny
<ubottu> Sunny: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Madpilot> Toshibi & ripps beat me to it :)
<ripps> Toshibi: hivemind
<Sunny> hi
<paddyJ_> hi all
<Toshibi> We are the borg, resistance is FUN!
<tibrox> Thanks Toshibi, ripps
<livingroom> ok now i'm really upset
<Toshibi> livingroom: Still no cookie?
<joemac1> Can anyone help, my printer configuration freezes and won't go, and my printing doesn't work, ever since "the upgrade"
<livingroom> i cant boot xp. regardless of what i put int he boot menu, refardless of what i look up on the web, always error 12 :(
<kutchbhi4e56> please answer..
<livingroom> i used gparted to tic the partition bootable, too
<ripps> !cookie | livingroom
<ubottu> livingroom: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Toshibi> livingroom, can you boot into Windows? If you can, awesome. do you have root as hd0,0?
<Toshibi> joemac1: What sorta printer you got?
<livingroom> i cannot boot into windows- root as hd0,0? i do not know
<mejobloggs> i want to add a partition to fstab, but how do i find out all the details? such as filesystem type and all the other options
<Sunny> Do anyone want to speak with me personally?
<joemac1> Toshibi: canon mp160, was fine before jaunty
<Toshibi> Hmmmm
<Toshibi> joemac1: Gimme a second to surf the web like a boss....
<livingroom> my menu.lst does not indicate where it's at. however, when grub goes to boot, i see it booting from hd0,6
<joemac1> Toshibi: , I don't think it is the printer though
<statictonic> Anyone have any experience with random wired network drops on ubuntu 8.04.2?  Connection dropping for about 30-60 second with nothing in any logs.
<Sunny> my msn is wuxiongwei@gmail.com,if you want to speak,you can add me
<joemac1> Toshibi: Cups is freezing regardless of the printer or whether there is one there on not
<grawity> Sunny: We don't.
<Toshibi> JOemac1: 64 bit?
<Sunny> why
 * grawity pokes ops
<Sunny> I just want to imporve my english!~
<joemac1> Toshibi:  no, but google brings up a heap of 64 entries for me too
<livingroom> any suggestions?
<andjons> hej
<tuntun> How do I set a static IP address so I can use VNC between two computers?
<joemac1> Toshibi: this is the only entry I found similar http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/system-config-printer-window-stuck-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-904.html
<Toshibi> Joemac1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-a-canon-all-in-one-printer-working-with-ubuntu.html Like I said, like a boss
<joemac1> Toshibi: but the solution doesn't work
<UbbyCD> hey its like amarok isnt properly recognising mp3 files in jaunty
<UbbyCD> i just installed restricted extras no go
<corigo1> Is there a way to find out which application is running a MySQL daemon, before I go and kill it?
<mangel> hey
<Toshibi> UbbyCD: Are all mp3's not working?
<joemac1> Toshibi: it is freezing up with out a printer conected
<UbbyCD> it says its playing the mp3s
<UbbyCD> but it does nothing
<Sunny> I cann't follow you ,so I think personal speak will be better.
<UbbyCD> it does not show progress and has no sound
<UbbyCD> uhh i think a couple did play
<UbbyCD> but they were all acapella files
<redpearl> where is the default location of my bookmark?
<UbbyCD> they may have not even been mp3s
<redpearl>  my os crashed, and i can't start firefox
<redpearl> this is firefox 3.0.9
<Lucas156> what does this mean You have 1 broken package on your system!
<Lucas156> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<joemac1> Toshibi: and I had it working fine in intrepid
<Toshibi> joemac1: did you check my link?
<Lucas156> thats what opened when I pulled up synaptics package manager
<grawity> redpearl: look for places.sqlite somewhere in ~/.mozilla
<joemac1> Toshibi:  I am there now
<Toshibi> joemac1: Okay, give that a shot.
<Toshibi> joemac1: I'll be here for a while. Lots of hungry questions.
<UbbyCD> yeh it was only a few mp3s that it would play
<livingroom> THIS is why i dont f*cking use linux, it's such bollocks that i cant dual boot with a simple setup!
<Toshibi> UbbyCD: Were they MP3's or other files?
<UbbyCD> they were mp3s
<Lucas156> its not linux its the operator
<livingroom> ubuntu is supposed to figure this @#$& out for me, why didnt it autodetect? now i get to repartition everything! THANKS UBUNTU
<Toshibi> livingroom: Put your windows CD in and do a fixmbr
<UbbyCD> but 95 percent of my mp3s wont play
<Toshibi> livingroom: You will then be able to boot into Windows.
<redpearl> grawity, oh my god, it's in some weird format
<livingroom> i dont want to boot primarily into windows, or i'dve done that 5 hours ago. i want dual booting
<grawity> redpearl: It's SQLite, not that weird
<redpearl> grawity, how can import it in a new firefox, with total different user name and profile
<nztal> livingroom, this was not ubuntu's doing
<UbbyCD> ubuntu does no wrong
<livingroom> indeed, nztal. it was supposed to detect my windows partition and add it to grub, but it did not
<tuntun> how do I find the default IP address of a computer (before it has received DHCP)?
<Lucas156> exactly
<redpearl> grawity, yes. not readable as text
<Toshibi> livingroom: I understand that. Once you have fixed your MBR though, you at least have a jumping off point. First, go into msconfig in Windows and see how many boot entries you have. If more than one, remove one. Then, let Ubuntu try it's thing.
<grawity> redpearl: To browse, sqlite3 places.sqlite
<grawity> redpearl: And to copy to the new profile ... simply copy the file.
<livingroom> this is maddening.
<redpearl> grawity, ok, installing sqlite3 now.
<Toshibi> tuntun: before it has an IP address it's the loopback which is 127.0.0.1 or it's a non-routing IP....
<livingroom> in 1998 i first installed linux: redhat 5.2. AND THIS SAME SHIT was going on. it's impossible to use linux coming from a windows world. why hasnt anyone addressed this?
<redpearl> grawity, just copy and dump into new ~/.mozilla directory?
<Toshibi> livingroom: Just because you've had a bad experience doesn't mean everyone does. I came from Windows with 0 problems 4 years ago.
<grawity> redpearl: You could just copy the entire ~/.mozilla actually ...
<livingroom> i could reply that just because you had a good experience, doesnt mean the majority of switchers do.
<redpearl> grawity, ok. but my profile name is different....
<tuntun> <Toshibi> how do I use VNC between two ubuntu computers without a dhcp server?
<grawity> redpearl: Shouldn't matter
<Toshibi> <tuntun> You have to know the static IP addresses of both computers. You would have both of those set up and the router/switch before hand.
<Lucas156> troll
<redpearl> grawity, ok. thx.
<kutchbhi4e56> Is  "quiet splash persistent -- " , same as "quiet splash -- persistent" ?
<kutchbhi4e56> ?
<livingroom> going to try some things bbl
<kutchbhi4e56> while booting press F6
<redpearl> grawity, i just ran "sqlite3 places.sqlite" now it gives me a prompt
<UbbyCD> uhh was there an answer to why my mp3s arent playing in amarok?
<redpearl> grawity, how to view the file?
<grawity> redpearl: Do you know about SQL?
<kutchbhi4e56> then I typed 'persisitent' , at the end
<UbbyCD> i cant even get to the amarok settings to configure the sound
<redpearl> grawity, no, i don't
<Gabbsmo> How do I get a "start-menu" in gnomepanel from a minimal install?
<gahg> has anyone been able to connect to irc.webchat.org?
<kutchbhi4e56> the question is .. is the persistent supposed to be typed before the '-- like this -' quiet splash -- persistent , or after ??
<tuntun> <Toshibi> ok.
<Toshibi> UbbyCD: Yes, I gave you a bunch of answers. have you tried a player besides Amarok. Songbird is my favorite. Or Exaile.
<grawity> kutchbhi4e56: I think you need to type the parameters before the double dashes.
<kutchbhi4e56> grawity: thanks, anybody else?
<kutchbhi4e56> who is a bit more sure??
<mrglinux1> anybody knows  how can i  use lyricue ?
<mrglinux1> I can't find any thing on net
<Toshibi> kutchbhi4e56: --persistant No space, double --
<kmehmedov> quit
<gahg> i have a very small problum witch is probly very stupied but w/e umm iv been trying to connect to irc.webchat.org but everytime i try it says i mispelt it even though iv made sure many of times that i spelt it right anyone know what i might be doing wrong?
<grawity> gahg: From what program are you trying to connect?
<gahg> im trying to connect through xchat
<kutchbhi4e56> Toshibi: so it should be quiet splash --persistent ??
<Toshibi> Stepping into this room is like stepping into work..
<Toshibi> kutch*: Yes
<ModusTalons> any]
<mrglinux> ripps  : ^^ anybody knows  how can i  use lyricue ?
<lastman> Is it possible to watch and record dvb-t channels at the same time?
<kutchbhi4e56> Toshibi: you sure, the instructions state : ""At the end of this argument list just add a space and add the word ?persistent?. ""
<ripps> mrglinux: never used it, just spotted it in an apt-cache search
<ModusTalons> gahg idk how you made it this far if you are doing things wrong
<Toshibi> kutch*: Give me the site you're getting thestuff from
<ModusTalons> i WANT TO KN0W WHAT YOU ALL THINK OF ME FOR MY NOTES
<ModusTalons> tell me?
<kutchbhi4e56> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<gahg> well this was auto connect so it wasnt that hard -_- xD
<grawity> gahg: First, learn how to use /ignore :)
<Toshibi> Oh, sorry
<gahg> lol im really a big noob at irc xD
<ModusTalons> aww giving up on a perosn? lol I guess it happens grawity :)
<gahg> only started using irc like...2 days ago
<ModusTalons> people are crazt
<Toshibi> kutch*: When you boot, your boot options for booting the booted cd.... you just put the word in. Like boot: ubuntu blah blah blah peristent
<BizzaroH8red> irc is cool but not as useful since the rise of www messageboards
<Toshibi> no - or anything
<Rovanion> Is there anyone here who knows how to get some more cream out of my ATi 4850 here using Wine to run WoW? I suspect the ATi drivers for the loss of performance
<ModusTalons> no opinions about me obamadeception yet> interesting
<grawity> BizzaroH8red: "www messageboards"?
<BizzaroH8red> when web forums and such got really popular
<ModusTalons> n ot that drunking inquiry is particulary scientific
<gahg> yeah but im actually a dj and i dj for an internet radio who does most of their talk and news on irc their channel is irc.webchat.org/radiogrounds but i cant connect to it
<Toshibi> kutch*: I was thinking about something else....
<marco76> hi. where can i get skype?
<BizzaroH8red> it seems people emptied out of irc servers
<ModusTalons> which I AM ps i'm a female if guys care
<grawity> gahg: Try: /server irc.webchat.org --- and then /join radiogrounds
<BizzaroH8red> which makes sense, forums are much better ways to organize online communities
<ModusTalons> OR if gurs care :)
<BizzaroH8red> as opposed to chat
<linux_viewer> now i'm really need a help. i can't enable desktop effect.
<gahg> yeah i already tried that but when i did as soon as i put .sever irc.webchat.org it said i mispelt it -_- xD
<homeskill> ubuntu, by default, sets up samba? i noticed that i have smb:// access to my windows machine on my local network and i never set up samba
<BizzaroH8red> linux_viewer:  whate effect
<Toshibi> linux_viewer: I stopped using them. But, the basics; do you have your graphics card enabled?
<zeeble> Hi. is automatix still available, or has it been depreciated?
<cristi> hy, i have a problem with the headphones. When i connect them to my laptop the sound will come through the laptop, but also through the speakers
<rachin> hi
<gahg> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it? <<<that what it sais lol
<Slart> homeskill: the samba client is configured automatically on install
<rachin> can anyone help me with one of my problem
<Slart> homeskill: the samba server part isn't even installed iirc
<homeskill> slart is that a security risk?
<atlef> !automatix | zeeble
<ubottu> zeeble: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<linux_viewer> <BizzaroH8red>:cube desktop
<Slart> homeskill: the samba client? not more than a web browser or ftp client is
<zeeble> ty, atlef
<linux_viewer> <BizzaroH8red>:i'm using compiz
<Toshibi> cristi: You probably need to open up Sound Manager. It's the icon that looks like a speaker on your panel. In there you should find a box to check for Headphones.
<homeskill> slart what i dont get is how vista is allowing samba client access by default
<homeskill> is that supposed to happen?
<ModusTalons> awesome no judgement
<Slart> homeskill: it's just the client part.. ie you can connect to other computers.. it doesn't mean other people can get to your files
<Toshibi> cristi: It's a little different for every sound card/audio device
<cristi> Toshibi: uhm yes, i tried muting everything one at a time but it either mutes all the audio outputs or nothing changes
<gahg> maby i just fail at irc xD
<Slart> homeskill: that's something you need to talk to the windows people about
<cristi> Toshibi: note that it's a laptop
<Toshibi> cristi: Go over to the switches Tab in Volume Control
<cristi> k
<cristi> done
<cristi> Toshibi: done
<BizzaroH8red> linux_viewer:  drivers installed ?
<Toshibi> cristi: What switches do you have?
<Slart> homeskill: it could be that you use the same username/password on both computers.. or it might be something else
<ModusTalons> wow obama seems to have shut up
<zeeble> Slart: you from slartibartfast?
<linux_viewer> <BizzaroH8red>i don't know
<cristi> Toshibi: headphones, iec958, caller id, off-hook
<homeskill> slart i use the same username, but different passswords
<linux_viewer> <BizzaroH8red>i think sis one
<Slart> zeeble: yes
<zeeble> Slart: okay.
<ModusTalons> a/s/l everyone if anyone cares to shre
<Toshibi> cristi: Is the headphone switch engaged?
<ModusTalons> share*
<gahg> 16 m canada xD
<cristi> Toshibi: yes
<Slart> ModusTalons: this is a support channel.. for general chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ModusTalons> oh sorry thought I was somewhere else
<Toshibi> cristi: Hmmmm like I said, it's different for every device.
<Slart> homeskill: then I don't know how why it does that
<cristi> Toshibi: however, what should i do
<Toshibi> cristi: Probably based on AC97?
<cristi> Toshibi: i don't know what that is
<Toshibi> cristi: Go into Preferences at the bottom of the Volume Manager and look for Independant HP switch
<gahg> is there any dj mix software for abuntu (such as virtual dj but thats only for windows and works horrible with wine)
<gahg> ubuntu*
<t3ch> gahg: try wine and traktor
<t3ch> :]
<gahg> ahh that might be good
<cristi> Toshibi: i don't have that
<gahg> but i herd most real time apps when you use wine it really sucks
<gahg> xD
<F15h3r> Hey folx, i crashed my Ubuntu 9.10 system by instaling the latest Ati Radeon driver. Now i cant log in any more, so im using live distro. Is any there chance to fix this mess? plz?
<Toshibi> cristi: Argh! Hmmmm.....
<zeeble> 9.10?
<cristi> Toshibi: ^_^
<gahg> im only running on like 8.4 i tink xD
<zeeble> isnt it 9.04? what's 9.10?
<gahg> think*
<F15h3r> sry 8.10đ
<Slart> zeeble: 9.10 is the next release.. Karmic Koala I think it's called
<F15h3r> 8.10 :>
<Toshibi> cristi: All I can suggest is the old bang your head against it trick. Look through those preferences for anything that looks remotely like what I'm talking about.
<zeeble> Slart: ah.
<F15h3r> now im using live 8.04
<zeeble> Slart: That will be a LTS release?
<Slart> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<cristi> Toshibi: i see, ok i'll do that, however it's not the first time i'm trying to fix it
<Slart> zeeble: I have no idea.. it seems it would be time for another one of those soon
<zeeble> yep.
<zeeble> finalyl downloaded and installed 9.04 today. fixing up all the stuff on it. thank god for weekends
<Toshibi> cristi: I've been trying to fix some things for a long while. Sound, fortunately hasn't been one of them...because Linux sound is a bit like getting hit by a bus.
<gahg> does ubuntu have flash 10 and java?
<cristi> Toshibi:  :)))
<zeeble> gahg: yes.
<Toshibi> gahg: Yeah
<ripps> gahg: yes, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gahg> ahh finaly i can connect to irc.webchat.org xD
<Toshibi> My kitten used Ubuntu today. I got home from work and she had made many screenshots of what she had done....mostly named things lllllllllllllll0000000 and so on
<Toshibi> So, Linux is so easy a Kitten could use it.
<ripps> lol
<ripps> I CAN HAZ OOBOONTOOZ
<Toshibi> My desktop was cheezburger themed....
<gahg> my desktop is hardstyle themed
<gahg> xD
<huwenfeng> ls
<Billynkid1> 9 out of 10 cats prefer linux
<huwenfeng> sorry, but i'd like to know , is there any tools to see the disk usage in Ubuntu ?
<Toshibi> Mine is cyberpunk themed.....with required leather clad net chick jacked in
<huwenfeng> i want to see which process or user is using the disk, and what the performance of my disk?
<Toshibi> huwenfeng: Nautilus, the file manager, will tell you about disk usage. That's what i always use.
<ripps> huwenfeng: xdiskusage
<Billynkid1> accessories---->disk usage analyser
<Toshibi> ripps: Good call. *adds to list of programs*
<t3ch> huwenfeng: df -h
<gahg> 9 out of 10 dentist pefer linux to whiten teeth
<zeeble> ugh. i keep forgetting this is a 64bit ubuntu and keep downloading the wrong packages
<ripps> never question my apt-foo
<huwenfeng> no, no ,sorry , i mean, the disk i/o, not the disk space!
<Toshibi> The apt is strong in this one
<t3ch> :]
<ripps> XD
<zeeble> er, then lsof will show you
<zeeble> huwenfeng: man lsof
<huwenfeng> OK, thanks
<zeeble> dont run lsof on its own. it will show you so much stuff, you'll go crazy.
<Toshibi> We should ask Canonical to pay us for the tech support :D Just saying....I'll take like a penny a question.
<t3ch> huwenfeng: cat /proc/diskstats
<marcus_aurelius> does anyone have any experience getting itunes aac files to play under linux?  like importing libraries into songbird, or getting itunes to install under linux/wine?
<zeeble> and for hard disk performance, you need to take a look at bonnie and hdparm
<gahg> could someone give me the chat channel for the ubuntu general chat? xD i forget it :(
<zeeble> ubuntu-offtopic
<gahg> thanks ^_^
<MarkJones> Hey someone was in here earlier and wanted to know where to disable update notifications. Well if that person is still here, its under System, preferences, startup apps. Update notifier.untick it.
<zeeble> you can do your asl pls therer
<Makuseru> Hi, I'm trying to remove a program installed with Wine, but I don't have the Wine tab in my menu anymore. So where would that be located, or what is the programs name so i can just run it form a terminal?
<Slart> Makuseru: it's probably somewhere under ~/.wine/
<Makuseru> Slart: I looked around, but couldnt find it anywhere.
<Billynkid1> huwenfeng:https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11803
<Netbird> Makuseru: open a terminal goto /home/.wine/drive_c
<azlon> i created a live usb disk but when i restart it doesnt save my settings... its like a read only usb disk
<Slart> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<marcus_aurelius> just fyi, running wine iTunesSetup.exe was a *spectacular* fail...not surprisingly...
<huwenfeng> Billynkid1: oh, good, thanks,
<Slart> azlon: you've read the persistent install link?
<t3ch> markuseru: ~/.wine
<t3ch> :)
<huwenfeng> thank you , all,
<ripps> Makuseru: "wine uninstaller"
<actualmind> What's the difference between alternate and default?
<azlon> Slart: its loading now... thanks
<Netbird> Makuseru: locate the program file folder, and execute wine <uninstaller_file_name.exe>
<Slart> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<actualmind> thanks
<mejobloggs> in a terminal how do i view file permissions ?
<Makuseru> ripps: Thank you very much. You too Netbird.
<Billynkid1> has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu on a Netbook ILLUSION E10201
<Slart> mejobloggs: ls -l shows the permissions, or?
<mejobloggs> cool thanks
<ripps> mejobloggs: another command is 'stat $filename'
<sriramoman> could someone guide me how to use ffmpeg to encode in h263 codec?
<thrillERboy> hi guys how to update to ubuntu 9.04 from the cd?
<Slart> thrillERboy: insert cd.. I think you'll get a prompt to upgrade
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy:you need the altenate cd
<thrillERboy> Slart, I got a prompt from synaptic manager. Is that it?
<ripps> sriramoman: http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/ffmpeg/
<actualmind> Ubuntu already supports reiserfs?
<Slart> thrillERboy: I think so
<thrillERboy> alternate cd?
<thrillERboy> okie lemme check
<Slart> actualmind: I've used reiserfs on one install
<actualmind> Slart, worked fine?
<Slart> actualmind: yes
<actualmind> thanks
<Netbird> actualmind: You can also configure encrypted partitions through the alternative cd
<ripps> actualmind: nobody should support reiserfs, since's it's creator was locked in jail for murder, nobody has bothered to pick it up and it's now full of regressions
<actualmind> Netbird, don't need that
<sriramoman> ripps: the following error appears:
<sriramoman> [mp4 @ 0x10d27d0]track 0: could not find tag, codec not currently supported in container
<sriramoman> Could not write header for output file #0 (incorrect codec parameters ?)
<Netbird> actualmind: it have some other extra options, it's similar to debians text installer... if you're not looking anything in particular the LiveCD will be enough
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy:http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<newUser> how can I see all my opened windows like on mac F10? (without compiz)
<actualmind> Slart, btw can I install using reiserfs using the default cd?
<thrillERboy> eeww!! I got t standard iso i guess :/
<Slart> actualmind: I'm not sure any more.. you used to be able to do that.. but that was a couple of releases ago
<ripps> sriramoman: you might need to instal ubuntu-restricted-extras, another page to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder
<Guest14926> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thrillERboy> I got this ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso :(
<azlon> Slart: so if i read that page correctly, using Portable Linux or Live USB Creater will use tmpfs to store my /tmp in ram, which increases the lifespan of the drive... right?
<ripps> sireromano: You may also need to install the w32codecs in medibuntu
<Slart> azlon: I have no idea, but it sounds good =)
<azlon> lol
<sireromano> ripps what?
<Desen> So i have something like this: PC X, connected with the internet trough PPPOE, runs Linux Ubuntu 9.04. PC Y which runs Windows 2000. X and Y are connected directly trough cable (LAN) with no routers or switches. What i want to do is to share my internet connection from my computer (X) with the second computer (Y). I`m not using any of them as server and such, just want to share my connection as long as i keep my PC open with somebody else. What do i do ? Link
<Desen> or file, anything is welcomed.
<azlon> well if it doesnt, is it easy to make tmpfs stor my /tmp in ram?
<lentex> elo
<sriramoman> ripps: all restricted-extras are installed in my system.
<ripps> sriramoman: you might need to install w32codecs in medibuntu repo
<ripps> !medibuntu | sriramoman
<ubottu> sriramoman: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sriramoman> it is installed, ripps
<ripps> sriramoman: that's all I know, sorry
<Wortman> am I able to use Ubuntu Netbook Remix on any PC?
<Makuseru> Hi, I seem to be having a bit of trouble with installing a program with wine. When i start to install it, it says "Internet Explorer 4.0 or higher is required" and then closes, even though I have IE5.5 installed it still does this. Does anyone know why this would happen?
<Wortman> you need to install some plugins, for wine I suggest getting an addon app called winedoors
<ripps> Makuseru: try installing wine-gecko
<Wortman> winedoors will have gecko engine
<Wortman> so will UNR work on any PC?
<ripps> Wortman: winedoors isn't in the ubuntu repos
<Wortman> of course not it is maintained by themselves
<DivxcluB> Does anyone got ATI R700 card fully accelerated in 9.04 ?
<Wortman> http://wddb.wine-doors.org/
<Wortman> wine isnt even in the repos
<Wortman> afaik
<newUser> how can I see all my opened windows like on mac F10? (without compiz)
<ripps> DivxcluB: The best driver for the r700 cards is either fglrx or radeonhd
<Wortman> google is an amazing tool
<Wortman> newUser compiz
<Wortman> you cant without compiz
<ripps> newUser: the method I know is throught the compiz plugin expo...
<newUser> Wortman: my video card doesn't support 3D aceleration
<ripps> newUser: what's your card?
<Wortman> newUser I suggest also getting gnome global menu (another non ubuntu repo thingy) google it its awesome
<cllaudyu> hello... my restrited drivers list is empty... how can i install nvidia?
<Wortman> install the drivers -_-
<newUser> ripps: ProSavage8
<newUser> Wortman: I'll do search it, thanks
<Wortman> I too own macs and gnome confuses me
<Wortman> gnome global menu is sick
<Wortman> but it only works with GTK apps
<Wortman> but apple's global menu only works with aqua apps too so yeah
<Wortman> some X11 apps have menu in their app
<Makuseru> ripps: Just installed it, and its saying the same thing.
<ripps> newUser: ah, I believe that uses the openchrome driver, yeah it won't see compositing or 3d until gallium
<newUser> ripps: then compiz isn't my choice, hope there is another option only for that plugin
<newUser> Wortman: global menu looks nice
<Wortman> I swear Cannocial should get with the program and make sure their OS should work with the 3d drivers and include them
<Wortman> it is nice
<ripps> newUser: googling showed me program called skippy
<Wortman> its a simple thing and all FLOSS BS aside they should do their best to be a user focused system
<ripps> newUser: nevermind, it requires the Xcomposite extension
<Wortman> these issues should not exist
<newUser> ripps: =(
<Billynkid1> i think that is the problem i am having with this illusion netbook hanging
<Billynkid1> openchrome seems a little rough
<alexander-michae> фат кетремде
<alexander-michae> !
<Wortman> oo russian hold on
<alexander-michae> сур папуци парари брънза
<alexander-michae> i'm joking
<alexander-michae> sorry for that
<ripps> openchrome recently recieved corporate backing, but it'll be a while before anything comes of it
<alexander-michae> and i'm bulgarian
<Wortman> ?????????? ??????? ? #ubuntu-ru
<ripps> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hhh>  can anyone help me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/163447/
<thrillERboy> can i install ubuntu standalone with alternate iso?
<Mood> if i do a "umount -f /dev/fd0", will it delete the /dev/fd0 object? or will it just unmount whatever data is there?
<alexander-michae> моез
<ripps> hhh: argh, java... try #java
<alexander-michae> ама друг пт
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: Yes
<hhh> ripps:ok thank u
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: basically has a text installer
<marquesito> hello
<mythman> installed mythbuntu and get the folliwing error wuen starting the backend No UPnP backends found
<marquesito> anyone from spain or spanish speaker?
<betita_elfica> yes onee
<betita_elfica> spanish
<Ademan> does anyone know what/where the project page is for the widget factory?
<djiezes> !es > marquesito
<ubottu> marquesito, please see my private message
<ripps> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<actualmind> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ripps> mythman: try #mythbuntu
<VladNistor> try #ubuntu-es for spanish
<thrillERboy> if alternate iso can install both standalone ubuntu and can update the older ubuntu then why the desktop-9.04-i386.iso
<vix> youtube hangs my browser
<marquesito> ok
<vix> im using Swfdec 0.8.2
<marquesito> thanks
<vix> is there a better alternative
<ripps> thrillERboy: desktop cd is a livecd so people can test ubuntu without installing anything
<mythman> ok
<djiezes> thrillERboy: the desktop iso has a live cd & graphical installer
<lastman> vix, use the adope player, deinsstall swfdec
<betita_elfica> when i do the partiton for swap is logical or primary?
<thrillERboy> so in alternate iso, I won't see the same installer, which I used to install in 8.10
<djiezes> thrillERboy: alternate cd also has a wider hardware support
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: No
<thrillERboy> :/ what if i get lost?
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: but it's as easy.
<ripps> vix: adobe > gnash > swfdec
<vix> i wanted to avoid adobe
<vix> cuz its not truely open source
<vix> :(
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: Ever installed Debian?
<thrillERboy> okie.... downloading alternate cd now.... will check out later
<thrillERboy> nope.... ubuntu is my first linux distro
<vix> how do i remove swf
<ripps> vix: gnash is better than swfdec, but there is no decent free flash
<ruanl> halt：unable to iterate IDE devices: No such files or directory   why? how to work it out
<djiezes> ripps: is gnash less cpu intensive?
<ripps> djiezes: not sure
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: Well congrats for that ;-) But I think you'll be OK. What HW you installing on?
<vatts[afk]> IF i try to remove EOG, why do i get shown ubuntu-desktop for removal, and if i go on, what will i do, broke my ubuntu?
<hxl> why is my  xorg take so much cpu source? how can i find a right drive?
<ripps> opensource ati users should enable 'option "AccelDFS" "True"' in their xorg.conf to speed up flash
<VladNistor> hxl, you're in kde and using kwin for effects, right?
<hxl> no ,i m useing gome
<hxl> xwin
<thrillERboy> amd processor, 1 gb ram, I don't know about the motherboard nvidia geforce 6100 graphics
<VladNistor> @hxl, i'm unsure then, sorry
<hxl> mine is ati rx550
<armageddon> how can i make sure that ubuntu is fully up to date ? cause last time i updated before the format, it changed the looks of ubuntu jaunty, this time it didnt !
<hxl> oh ,thank u all the same V
<Billynkid1> armageddon: enable the updates respositories and then use sudo apt-get update.
<VladNistor> @armageddon System-Administration-Update Manager
<Hymnosis> is there a msn client that support voice conversation?
<ripps> hxl: that's in the r700 series, i believe. try fglrx or radeonhd
<thrillERboy> this pc is about 3 years old, I guess I won't have any probs with drivers
<Billynkid1> You already running Ubuntu?
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy:you already running Ubuntu?
<thrillERboy> yes with wubi
<Ribanbel> Hello
<thrillERboy> I'm in ubuntu now
<ThoreHH> hi
<sidewalk> does anyone know how i sync my windows mobile calendar and addressbook with Ubuntu?
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: you want to remain in WUBI?
<jade>  /server irc.freenode.net
<ronnie> lol..
<Guest96694> IS jockey-gtk internet dependant?
<thrillERboy> Nope.... after back up all my 200 GB datas in xp to discs, I think I will use ubuntu and xp inside virtualbox
<Guest96694> In jaunty
<RodMcKay> hi all, is there a gui font manager?
<thrillERboy> damn!! I still need xp for photoshop
<marquesito> hi again!!!!
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: Just not sure about the upgrade path from WUBI say to a full install?
<thrillERboy> Billynkid1, I can't get u :/
<marquesito> someone know about changing language in step (kdedu)
<Guest96694>  IS jockey-gtk internet dependant?
<ronnie> Billynkid1: what do u mean
<PolitikerALT> sidewalk: synce-trayicon and multisync i.e., see http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<marquesito> from edubuntu
<azlon> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: you can upgrade inside WUBI but I think it will still be inside WUBI not a full install
<Guest96694> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marquesito> i have download a .po archive from launchpad, but now i don't know what to do with it!!!
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: GIMP not an option? ;-)
<Guest96694> IS jockey-gtk internet dependant?
<thrillERboy> yes, I wan't to install inside wubi this time, but after I get everything inside xp, I will make ubuntu my main os
<hxl> why is my xorg take so much source of  cpu, any help?
<thrillERboy> I'm totally lost inside gimp
<gordonjcp> thrillERboy: easy to use isn't the same as easy to learn ;-)
<VladNistor> (10:58:29) ripps: hxl: that's in the r700 series, i believe. try fglrx or radeonhd
<thrillERboy> I learned photoshop way too much, I think I will need almost same time to learn gimp.... Which I don't want now
<thrillERboy> I just want to use photoshop productively
<marquesito> what's .po archives for?
<myself_> prova
<myself_> c'è nessuno?
<thrillERboy> and also, why can't I find installers for ubuntu, It seems like impossible to use ubuntu without internet
<Guest96694> thrileboy: You could try WINE In APPS=>Add/remove programs
<robin0800> thrillERboy: there is a program that makes kimp mpor like photoshop same menu's etc
<robin0800> thrillERboy: Gimp more
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: ubuntu uses apt-get package management
<daver89> Morning all.  I am creating a script to run but on line of code requires a password. is there a way i can auto enter this through the .sh file?
<thrillERboy> robin0800, I've read the blog post, to make gimp like photoshop, but, I don't know... I can't get over photoshop
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: so .deb files
<Guest96694> IS jockey-gtk internet dependant?
<thrillERboy> .deb files are lot easier, but its not available for every needs
<daver89> thrillERboy: nothing beats photoshop.  there's a reason it is the industry standard
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: plus do not automatically do dependency matching unless you use synatic or apt-get
<robin0800> daver89: Not to mention the price
<thrillERboy> what is dependency matching :D sorry for sounding like total n00b
<daver89> robin0800: ye, it is pricey but lets face it, only businesses actually buy it.  everyone else has other means of getting it.
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: Say you want to install GIMP, you need a few other packages and libraries.
<thrillERboy> I don't know if I'm right or not, but, I like reading internet and getting things done, through commands and regedit in windows, but even I hate to install programs by typing, IMAO opinion installation should be somewhat like next, next, next, finish.
<back1step> How I can install ubuntu from the harddrive
<homeskill> is there an advantage to using samba to serve up a network drive, rather than ssh/sftp?
<daver89> can you run photoshop through wine?
<thrillERboy> nope not CS3
<Guest96694> daver89: Yes.
<Guest96694> If you use wine you will be able to use photoshop
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: So you like sudo apt-get install gimp. Then ;-)
<Guest96694> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584
<thrillERboy> yea... I use sudo apt-get
<t3ch> photoshop cs2 works with wine for cs3 i think it not working yet or ?
<Severian> homeskill, yes.  The samba share can easily be mounted by any linux, windows or mac machine in your network.  For some people, that is an advantage.
<thrillERboy> But, we want everybody to use a OS. Even grandpas and grandmas. A graphical installer may help it.
<t3ch> but gimp is the right choise for designing
<t3ch> you dont need to install notingh
<homeskill> Severian cant you mount sftp drives like that? ie the program 'sftpdrive'
<Guest96694> You can use a gui to install gimp as with everything
<t3ch> just type what Billynkid1 says
<Guest96694> Because terminal is too hard.
<t3ch> lol
<homeskill> or can i at least do samba over ssh, or some way to make samba encrypted
<t3ch> :g
<Leszczoman> Well, I wanted to use Gimp, but it's too hard for me :/
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: then stick to synaptic
<gordonjcp> thrillERboy: most grandpas and grandmas don't need any kind of installer, and in fact are better off without it
<gordonjcp> Guest96694: for you, possibly
<Leszczoman> And in the Internet there aren't many good tutorials
<gordonjcp> Guest96694: for me, GUI is too hard
<Guest96694> I can do stuff with terminal but try to avoid
<gordonjcp> Leszczoman: like I said, easy to use isn't the same as easy to learn
<homeskill> gimp is pretty easy if you understand general image editing concepts like layers and masks, so if you know them in photoshop you can learn them in gimp on your own
<thrillERboy> apt-get and synaptic both needs internet connection isn't it?
<mudassar> Who has developed Chess in ubuntu ?
<Guest96694> Anyway is jockey-gtk dependant on the interent?
<Severian> homeskill, I have never heard of that program.  If it works well and is included with all 3 operating systems, then maybe yes.  I used to have Windows and Mac on my network, but don't anymore.  So, I can't check.
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: indeed
<homeskill> ok
<Severian> homeskill, I really doubt that the program is built into Windows, though.
<homeskill> it's not
<gordonjcp> Guest96694: probably not, I'd imagine it wants to download drivers from *somewhere*
<Guest96694> Where does it's drivers from?
<Guest96694> I have wnated to know for long time.
<thrillERboy> an offline installer can always come in handy. If I reinstall a OS say in 10 systems, I would like to install it with a disk than downloading it everytime
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: a fact i know well on my gprs 256kbps connection
<mudassar> who has developed chess in ubuntu ?
<thrillERboy> install applications*
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: look up apt-cacher
<Severian> homeskill, samba is often the fastest transfer between linux systems for me.  The samba team have really worked on that.  They have to slow down a lot when talking to a Windows system.
<gordonjcp> thrillERboy: when you install a package, the deb is usually cached somewhere
<fez> oh man
<Guest96694> thrillERboy: you can download .deb from getdeb.net an dput on flash drive or cd.
<Guest96694> Where does jockey-gtk get it's driver from?
<thrillERboy> yeah.... will look apt-cacher...... me got to go now.....
<thrillERboy> thanks for all the infos :)
<fez> i got back from one HELL of a party
<Severian> homeskill, if sftpdrive works for you, then use it.  A nice thing about Linux is that there are often multiple solutions.
<Billynkid1> thrillERboy: welcome
<depol> Thanks
<elky> fez, this is a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is the chat channel. both are subject to the IRC Guidelines. See /topic.
<fez> elky, I believe you.
<fez> nevertheless
<LukaszJ> Hello
<d-_-b> LukaszJ, Hello.
<LukaszJ> Is it true Jaunty comes with "EXA" enabled by default?
<Guest96694> Where does jockey-gtk get it's drivers from?
<Severian> LukaszJ, Yes, all three of those keys work on my Jaunty system.
<fez> the keyboard letters "E, X and A" are enabled by default on Jaunty, yes
<fez> damn it
<fez> Severian stole my joke
<d-_-b> lol
<d-_-b> Guest35368, From My Harddrive :)
<LukaszJ> Severian: Well, great! Can you tell me how to find out if they do too out here?
 * LukaszJ didn't get it at first
<fez> LukaszJ, type the letters "e" "x" and "a" into a terminal or text editor. do you see anything on the screen?
 * LukaszJ laugh
<Severian> LukaszJ, Well type one of those keys while you are in a terminal session and see what happens.   What are you really trying to find out?
<LukaszJ> Yes ...I do...
<LukaszJ> They appear indeed ;)
<fez> ahahahahahahahahaha I beat you that time Severian
<d-_-b> lol
<Severian> fez, you did indeed.
<lastman> What s new to 9.04 that a dont need a configured xorg.conf any more? In my xorg.conf there are only standard settings like Identifier   "Configured Video Device/ Monitor / Default Screen"
<hxl>  why is my xorg take so much source of  cpu, any help?
<jamieleshaw> Where does jockey-gtk get it's drivers from?
<fez> hxl, if you don't have an accelerated graphics driver or if you run a window manager such as compiz that can happien
 * fez eats leftover curryt
<Severian> lastman, this has something to do with the newer version of X.  It finds out stuff dynamically.  I don't know more specifically, but I'd be interested in reading about that.
<Severian> LukaszJ, Is there any real problem you were having?
<hxl> the ubuntu has install a driver automaticly
<DaveWM> how much disk space does a standard desktop install of ubuntu use?
<DaveWM> jaunty
<hxl> but it seems the graphics  didnt work
<LukaszJ> I've got a radeon 9700 card, it uses "ati" Open-Source driver. Strangely, I can see some problems when I move windows upon each other; They're not smooth but leave some "traces". You know what I mean?
<Insomnia1ity> Hi! The gnome-do plugins list is empty on Jaunty - is this a known issue?
<Severian> Dave, abit under 4 gig for me.
<AussieGuy> how big would a 25 gigabyte apache2 access_log be once compressed with say...bzip2?
<DaveWM> ah,  k
<DaveWM> just wondering,  i installed the netbook remix off the alternate cd,  and it still has full desktop mode too of course
<LukaszJ> Insomnia1ity: Maybe ckeck on http:launchpad.net
<DaveWM> i've added alot of packages and its still sitting at 3.2gb
<Severian> AussieGuy, That depends on the details in the log.  I have seen them compress 10 to 1, but 5 or 6 to 1 is more common.
<DaveWM> which is pretty sweet
<hxl> the ati has Open-Source driver?
<DaveWM> makes me really wonder what those other netbook distributions have in them that make them such a squeeze
<baldo_> salve
<Severian> DaveWM  I think the netbook remix is a bit smaller.  I hope you like it.  I need to try it.
<penthief> Hi. In the gnuplot interpreter, pressing <C>-<Left> outputs ";5D" instead of jumping a work. I've just compiled gnuplot with "--with-readline=gnu" and it works fine. Does this mean that it's a problem with Ubuntu. How can I fix it?
<DaveWM> its nice
<hxl> mine is ati. how can i find a driver that match my ubuntu?
<penthief> s/work/word
<DaveWM> i'm not even using it that way though
<DaveWM> changed it to desktop mode
<LukaszJ> Severian: That's my problem
<DaveWM> and i don't see that its missing anything the desktop version would have
<DaveWM> although i havent installed a jaunty desktop yet,  so i dunno
<Hymnosis> is there a msn client that support voice conversation?
<LukaszJ> Severian: Have you seen it. I didn't forward to your nick, sorry.
<robin0800> hxl: Check xorg log to see which drivers its using first
<LukaszJ> !it | baldo
<ubottu> baldo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Severian> LukaszJ, no I did not see what your problem was.
<Insomnia1ity> penthief: could be to do with your terminal?
<Insomnia1ity> penthief: maybe post a bug on gnuplot
<LukaszJ> Severian: I've got a radeon 9700 card, it uses "ati" Open-Source driver. Strangely, I can see some problems when I grab windows and move across the screen; They're not smooth but leave some "traces". You know what I mean?
<hxl> robin0800: how to check the log? i m a newer.
<penthief> Insomnia1ity: Not a gnuplot bug.
<BlackBishop> I think I funked up my sound card
<BlackBishop> the volume applet doesn't see it anymore
<BlackBishop> any way I could reconfigure it or anything ... ?
<hxl> robin0800: where is the xorg log?
<robin0800> hxl: system/administration/log file viewer
<LukaszJ> hxl: in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Hymnosis> is there a msn client that support voice conversation?
<hxl> thank u
<Severian> LukaszJ, I understand that.  I don't know what to do about it.  My main systems all use Intel video from the motherboard.  I have one system with an older ATI, but it is not setup at the moment.  I knew EXA sounded familiar, but I did not place it at first.
<LukaszJ> hxl: You find all the logs in /var/log
<DaveWM> what's some good eye candy i can add to my desktop environment that's not there by default?
<Severian> LukaszJ, I was happy with the open source ATI drivers on that system.  But, if you are having problem, I would probably suggest trying the proprietary drivers.
<DaveWM> i'm so amazed by how this is performing on this netbook,  i wanna spice it up now
<Severian> DaveWM, Oregano is good.
<DaveWM> ok,  you realize that i was about to look up oregano on the repo's
<fez> ?
<DaveWM> don't do me like that
<DaveWM> heh
<fez> oergano is OK but weed is better
<Severian> I setup a ASUS netbook for a friend.  I used Jaunty and it is quite nice.
<robin0800> DaveWM: KDE is good
<fez> yes
<fez> KDE is great but Kubuntu is mediocre (IMHO)
<DaveWM> hmm
<fez> I also happen to believe KDE3 is better than KDE4
<aprilhare> hey
<LukaszJ> Severian: Well, that could be a try for me. But, do any exist? I know for Hardy some proprietary drivers has been replaced by the Original ATI driver. At least, for some chipsets, I guess.
<DaveWM> been a while since i checked out kde
<DaveWM> i heard kde 4 is sexy
<DaveWM> is it 4?  i think it is
<chaosphere> danke dir auch
<robin0800> fez: Install ubuntu first then add kde
<Severian> LukaszJ, I don't know.  The 9700 is pretty new, isnt it?
<LukaszJ> Hymnosis: Maybe "aMSn" ?
<fez> sexy perhaps but super customizable and memory efficient like the olden days, not so much
<grawity> KDE 4.2 is nice. But 4.1 and older is not to be used without apropriate toxic suits.
<DaveWM> gotcha
<DaveWM> i'll check it out
<fez> robin0800, I've done that; basically it is the same as installing kubuntu
<hxl> robin0800: wil it be better if i update my ati driver?
<fez> robin, for example i use Kate under GNOME a lot
<otm24> I'm having problems with ubuntu crashing when I connect to a wireless network. It freezes about 1/3 times that I connect. ctrl+alt+backspace (i enabled this since i'm using 9.04) and ctrl+alt+F1 wont do anything, also the LED's are still lit when it has frozen...can anyone help?
<Severian> KDE 4.2 looks really nice.  It just is not very usable.  KDE 3.5 is pretty usable, but ugly.  So, I use GNOME for most machines.
<LukaszJ> Severian: Well, no. It's actually one of the olders :)
<fez> hxl, everything will be better after you upgrade your ATI driver
<fez> I disagree with the assertion that KDE3.5 is ugly
<fez> perhaps by default it is
<fez> but that's why it's so darn customizable
<robin0800> fez: Yes I only use KDE for things Gnome can't do
<DaveWM> why's 4.2 not very usable?
<grawity> fez: As a Gnome user, I think KDE 3.5 is quite nice.
<Lord_Nightmare_> I'm very new to ubuntu, linux ext.. stuff, how do i connect to my wireless network with ubuntu?
<fez> grawity ^5
<DaveWM> i mean i got gnome looking pretty sweet right now,  i'm just looking for more sex appeal
<hxl> fez:how to update my ati driver?
<super_hacker> hi to all
<Leszczoman> hi
<fez> hxl, visit ati.com or enable "use proprietary drivers" from administration
<robin0800> DaveWM: Well do try KDE then
<Severian> DaveWM, some of the KDE utioities have not been ported to the KDE 4 series yet.  They will get there, and each release has been an improvement.
<somaly> Will installing jaunty with full disk encryption via the alternate installer cause it to wear out?
<Severian> utioities -> utilities
<fez> hxl, then check for a package that is like, "xserver-xorg-ati-radeon" or something like that (presuming you have a radeon)
<otm24> I'm having problems with ubuntu crashing when I connect to a wireless network. It freezes about 1/3 times that I connect. ctrl+alt+backspace (i enabled this since i'm using 9.04) and ctrl+alt+F1 wont do anything, also the LED's are still lit when it has frozen...can anyone help?
<Lusule> hi there :) has anyone got any tips on where I can find help getting opengl to work with my onboard intel grahpics?
<napa_> Can anyone tell me why I only get 800x600 with the ATI/AMD graphics driver from hardware drivers? (I've got a ATI Radeon 2400 pro screen adapter and a NEC 1770NX screen) With generic screen drivers I've got 1284x1024 without any trouble at all
 * AussieGuy does cat access.log | grep announce | bzip2 -9 > xbtit.log.bz2
<somaly> If yes are we talking about it lasting a couple of years?
<fez> Yeah, I don't think default Gnome is any less ugly than default KDE
<Severian> somaly, No, the CD will not get any more wear than in a normal install.
<DaveWM> also,  i don't want xchat-gnome,  but i wanna know,  is there some way i can make the nicklist autohide in regular xchat?
<DaveWM> i was using mIRC via wine...  doesnt perform too well,  bit buggy
<hxl> fez: i had download a new driver from ati.com. which is "ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"  but ...i dont know how to install it..
<super_hacker> Okay, I have one problem with ubuntu server 9.04, exactly with Postfix Mail Server
<Severian> The hard disk does not really get much more wear either.  The CPU gets most of the extra burden.
<fez> hxl, chmod +x that file
<LukaszJ> Severian: I'll try to ask on #xorg or #ati. Thank you
<fez> then just run it like a binary
<somaly> Severian, I meant the acer's hard disk? I read somewhere it is good to use ext2 on them.
<hxl> ok ,i will try
<robin0800> DaveWM: Try Quassel Very new and found in KDE
<super_hacker> Can somebody help me?
<somaly> Especially the eeepc. Not sure it it applies to the AA1.
<super_hacker> I have one problem.
<Leszczoman> how I can open .iso files on Ubuntu?
<fez> super_hacker, only if you don't tell us what the problem is
<Severian> somaly, Does your machine use a flash drive or a hard disk?
<fez> Leszczoman, google it
<penthief> How can I find the deb package responsible for a file?
<LukaszJ> super_hacker: What's it?
<fez> something like
<fez> apt-cache list
<fez> or something like that
<super_hacker> fez, the problem is with Postfix Mail Server in Ubuntu Server 9.04
<hxl> fez: chome +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run  ?
<fez> apt-find
 * otm24 is tempted to go back to vista
<Leszczoman> Okay, thanks, because I know, that there is Daemon Tools or sth, but I don't know any clients for Linux ;-)
<hxl> is that right?
<fez> I believe it's apt-find, penthief
<albacker> hello guys, is there a way to listen to deezer.com using a desktop application?
<LukaszJ> penthief: try "apt-file" command
<fez> otm24, go ahead but you won't be any happier with it
<fez> apt-file there we go
<capiira> anyone know where to get the old gdm theme of intrepid ? this new one is so ugly!
<otm24> fez, vista doesn't crash when I connect to a wireless network
<Severian> DaveWM, to make the nick list smaller on xchat, just resize that window as small as you want.  I dragged the left edge to the far side and got rid of it.
<fez> capiira, don't install 9.04?
<Jack8899> I inserted the kubuntu cdrom but when I try to add it to my repositories it says E:failed to mount the cdrom, Help?!
<fez> otm24, what wireless network card are you using
<LukaszJ> fez: Synaptic may offer you the same in GUI way but I'm not sure.
<capiira> 9.04 theme of gdm is ugly :D
<penthief> LukaszJ: thanks
<capiira> i want the old one
<super_hacker> fez, The problem is with Postfix Mail Server in Ubuntu 9.04 which doesn't send mails. Can somebody help me?
<DaveWM> i was just hoping there might be some way to make it autohide
<hxl> fez: i failed...."bash: chome: command not found"
<fez> hxl, chmod not chome
<hxl> oh ..
<DaveWM> screen space is a tad limited on this eee pc
<DaveWM> heh
<LukaszJ> super_hacker: I'm sorry. I don't use the server version
<MyWay> Somebody can help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146773 ?
<otm24> fez: is there a quick terminal command to find that out?
<robin0800> capiira: Chabnge it then in appearence
<Severian> somaly, If you don't know the answer to that, tell me how large the drive it.  (capacity, not physical size)
<fez> otm24, lspci
<capiira> robin0800, yeah i know but i need the old theme first
<somaly> Severian, it is one with the 150gb drive http://www.ptc-computer.com.kh/products/acer_10.html
<somaly> Top left.
<otm24> fez: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<hxl> fez: nothing happened...realfighter@realfighter-desktop:~/桌面/temp for linux$ chmod +x ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<hxl> realfighter@realfighter-desktop:~/桌面/temp for linux$
<capiira> robin0800, im talking about the GDM theme not desktop theme
<capiira> appearance is just for desktop theme
<capiira> login is for gdm
<Severian> somaly, That is a standard 2.5 in hard drive.  I would use a journaling file system.  You don't need to worry about writes.  That is a concern for the model that uses only a flash drive.
<hxl> some other step to install?
<hxl> a
<n_nick> how to format the pendrive on ubuntu
<capiira> ahhhhhh http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/ubuntu-gdm-themes
<capiira>  :D
<capiira> this will fix the ugliness of 9.04
<fez> atheros eh?
<otm24> fez: wireless worked flawlessy in 8.10
<somaly> Thanks Severian I do understand that that does not constitute legal advice...
<somaly> and if I break it I get to keep both peices
<fez> otm24, do you know which driver you're using (lsmod)
<somaly> pieces.
<super_hacker> Okay, here is the Question at Launchpad Answers: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/69726
<hxl> oh,thanks fez. it works!
<somaly> ttfn
<sidewalk> does anyone know how i sync my windows mobile calendar and addressbook with Ubuntu?
<fez> hxl, kool
<Severian> somaly, I recommend JFS usually, but ext3 will do.  Set it up with LVM, if you understand that.  That will give you flexibilty on where your disk is used.  Setup a /boot with about 400 meg and a swap with 2 gig or so.
 * Holymen Hello ppl
<P_r_i_m_a_t> Hello everyone! I have a problem after upgrading to 9.04. I use two monitors with Xinerama and sometimes a mouse cursor wont move to another screen. Did anyone experience something like that?
<super_hacker> Can somebody please help me? OMG
<super_hacker> I told you the problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/69726
<otm24> fez: http://pastebin.com/m7b1b85fc
<Holymen> i'm look for a video thumbail maker prog.any recommendations?
<Severian> somaly, Did you see my last message about filesystems?  You went offline about that time.
<hxl> two choices: 1. install driver 8.593 on x.org    2.generate distribution specific driver package.  should i take 1?
<penthief> super_hacker: I don't know anything about postfix sorry, but has it got an error log?
<somaly> Yes. Saw it. You have to love Cambodian internet!
<Severian> Why do I have to love it, somaly?
<fez> otm24, and what exactly is your symptom?
<fez> machine crashes/hangs?
<penthief> penthief: /var/log/maillog perhaps?
<fez> intermittently
<gps23> hi
<penthief> super_hacker: /var/log/maillog perhaps?
<super_hacker> let me try it
<otm24> fez: When I connect to a wireless network the computer crashes.
<gps23> please tell me some wifi cards which are supported out-of-the-box in ubuntu
<otm24> fez: but not 100% of the time, I just reboot until it works
<fez> otm24, your driver is ath9k
<Guest48828> hi guys i have a qestion...i would like to sync automatically a directory with a usb drive....how can i do that?
<fez> otm24, read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1063435
<Severian> gps23, What form factor cards?  PCI, PCCARD, or what.  The answer is that it is driven by the chip used, and not the model of the card.
<linduxed> gps23: http://tinyurl.com/cdmw53
<fez> gps23, linksys wpc54g I believe
<super_hacker> i get this: /var/log/maillog: No such file or directory
<linduxed> gps23: that should answer your question thoroughly
<gps23> Severian, it can be pci/usb, need on my desktop
<otm24> fez: ty
<gps23> linduxed, thanks
<capiira> brbr going to try my new gdm theme
<Lord_Nightmare_> how do i search for wireless access points with ubuntu?
<Stijn> super_hacker: Try /var/log/mail.log
<fez> lmgtfy.com, hilarious
<super_hacker> it helps
<Holymen> Lord_Nightmare_ just click on your network tray icon and you'll see the wireless networks available
<super_hacker> okay, I will post the output
<Severian> gps23, do you need WPA, or would wep be OK?  If it is wep, I recommend a prism 2 card.  Not prism2a or anything similar.  Those are the most compatible cards you can find.  But they don't do WPA.
<linduxed> fez: its one of the best tools on the net
<rawfael> i try to download a torrent file in http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ but it show a error msg
<rawfael> Invalid torrent file
<rawfael> can you help me?
<n_nick> how to format the pen drive on ubuntu 8.10?
<ruanl> Hard -Disk Drive Failure Press F1 To Continue，F2 To Enter Setup
<Holymen> rawfael what file are you trying to download?
<penthief> super_hacker: sudo lsof -i TCP:25
<ruanl> what is it
<fez> Sevarian, I can crack a WEP network within 10 minutes
<fez> also
<fez> wpa_supplicant can generally take care of your WPA needs for you
<rawfael> Holymen: 85bb9d7e6bad03d788ee7f898aa33797be540fb6
<rawfael> Holymen: ubuntu-9.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Severian> fez, WEP is not secure.  I know that.  So, you have to know how to use it.  You could get my WEP key, but you could not get into my network.  The access point only passes SSH traffic with pre-shared keys.
<n_nick> gee! is fotmatting the pendrive so difficult on ubuntu tht no one knows
<rawfael> Holymen: for test I try other torrent, and it show the same error
<Severian> n_nick, it is so easy that everyone knows.
<rawfael> I from brazil... can't speak english very good
<n_nick> ok then let me in on the info
<aprilhare> rawfael: thats ok - neither do i, and its my first language :)
<Holymen> what client are you using?the torrnet works fine,just tested
<linduxed> n_nick: what do you want to do? put a new filesystem om it? just clean it of files?
<rawfael> Holymen: uTorrent
<aprilhare> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<n_nick> just format it
<rawfael> ubottu: nao estou conseguindo entrar no ubunt-br
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n_nick> not a new filesys
<Severian> n_nick, you first find out what device it is.  You have to be very careful to get this right or you can destroy another drive.  Then, you run fdisk on the device to create a partition.  Then you make a filesystem.  That's it.
<aprilhare> rawfael: ubottu is a bot, it cannot understand you
<super_hacker> http://vmetni.com/jccndw-2997
<super_hacker> this is the output
<super_hacker> http://vmetni.com/jccndw-2997
<rawfael> aprilhare: ahh understant
<Holymen> can you generally download with it or you have a problem on all torrents?
<linduxed> n_nick: another way if you prefer to do it with a GUI is to use GParted
<fez> speaking of torrent
<fez> i am 79% done with star trek TOS
<rawfael> Holymen: I have problems in other torrents to
<rawfael> i will try to download one more
<Jack8899> what can i do to let my printer use less color?
<Stijn> Anyone tried to make a wireless accespoint with ubuntu server? So routing traffic from a standard eth0 port to a wlan0..
<linduxed> n_nick: in the menus it's under System - Administration - Partition Editor
<Holymen> rawfael have you tried with a different client?
<penthief> super_hacker: ifconfig
<rawfael> Holymen: i see the same error
<rawfael> Holymen: no, i will try in a different client
<linduxed> n_nick: that tool makes it quite easy to both fix your problem and, as always with linux, totally screw up your entire computer
<n_nick> linduxed: i dont have it :(
<linduxed> n_nick: then type the following
<Severian> Stijn, that is overkill.  I use reprogrammed commercial access points like the Linksys.  Install DD-WRT.  Cost $15 and very low power.
<Holymen> give it a try with ktorrent or vuze or transmission
<n_nick> what ?
<linduxed> n_nick: sudo aptitude install gparted
<rawfael> Holymen: i will try in bittorrent
<n_nick> linduxed: y not sudo apt-get install ?
<Stijn> Severian: I know its overKill but it would be cool though? :P
<linduxed> n_nick: i prefer aptitude but apt-get works the same
<n_nick> oh ok
<oschki> hi
<livingdaylight> anyone gotz idea why my box doesn't boot from usb?
<oschki> im planning installing ubuntu on my old laptop
<oschki> but the thing is
<Stijn> livingdaylight: Check bios settings
<acron17> hi there. how i can get the configure line for a binary package in ubuntu?
<oschki> where the heck do i wipe the harddrive in the bios for it?
<oschki> can't find it anywhere
<livingdaylight> i've set bios to usb (there were three options: usb-cdom, usb-zip, and usb-hdd or something) none allowd to boot from usb
<n_nick> No candidate version found for gparted
<oschki> it is a compaq evo n610c
<livingdaylight> Stijn, yea, i set it to usb in bios
<super_hacker> Here is the ifconfig output: http://vmetni.com/7bihi2-2998
<robin0800> n_nick: Aptitude is newer and more robust and has a graphical interface
<super_hacker> http://vmetni.com/7bihi2-2998
<Holymen> livingdaylight some bios must change the hdd prioritty
<super_hacker> http://vmetni.com/7bihi2-2998?raw
<n_nick> ok i did it but i got an error..
<harmz> can anyone tell me where to find the Jaunty powerpc version (unofficial as it may be)?
<n_nick>  Package gparted has no installation candidate
<lakis1982> is there any application for mouse setup ??? i mean to input in mouse buttons what actions to be performed..... i have a logitech mouse with 8 buttons... please help
<raylu> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<livingdaylight> Holymen, when i set priority there seem to be 3 usb options. Anyway, i tried them all and none of them allow system to boot from usb, which is annoying coz ihave no cdroms anymore
<Stijn> livingdaylight: you could try to use the bootmenu . Every modern bios has one. Try hitting F12 on biosboot.
<super_hacker> here is the ifconfig: May  3 01:49:08 server postfix/qmgr[25879]: 433631E0424: from=<>, size=2523, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
<super_hacker> May  3 01:49:08 server postfix/bounce[26156]: EA3941E0422: sender non-delivery notification: 433631E0424
<super_hacker> May  3 01:49:08 server postfix/qmgr[25879]: EA3941E0422: removed
<super_hacker> May  3 01:49:08 server postfix/smtp[26145]: 433631E0424: to=<root@server>, relay=none, delay=0.08, delays=0.03/0/0.04/0, dsn=5.4.4, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=server type=AAAA: Host not found)
<FloodBot3> super_hacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raylu> harmz: you may want to look towards debian
<super_hacker> ooops sorry
<livingdaylight> Stijn, and then opting for usb, i think i tried that
<super_hacker> omg the internet connection
<super_hacker> made one problem
<harmz> raylu what does that mean
<gueroh> Hello everyone
<raylu> harmz: iirc, ubuntu only supports i386 and amd64. debian supports a few others, including ppc
<Holymen> do you know ehat motherboard do you have?
<harmz> thanks
<n_nick> there is a way to format from the terminal also
<Stijn> livingdaylight: Then your usb is not bootable i think. Whats on it?
<raylu> harmz: and ubuntu is based on debian, so a lot of things will be the same
<n_nick> if i am not mistaken
<n_nick> gparted not able to installa
<super_hacker> this is the ifconfig: http://vmetni.com/7bihi2-2998?raw
<livingdaylight> Stijn, ubuntu
<Severian> PPC support was dropped a couple of years ago.  Maybe 3 year.
<Holymen> i'm looking for a video thumbail maker prog.any recommendations?
<raylu> n_nick: fdisk allows you to manage your partition table, parted,mkfs allows you to format
<n_nick> yes mkfs is what i am interested
<n_nick> i just want to format my Pen drive
<n_nick> thats all
<Pudgy> still running Debian PPC.. works like a dream ;)
<raylu> n_nick: is there already a partition set up?
<n_nick> i wanted gparted also .. but sudo aptitude install gparted not working
<n_nick> yes
<livingdaylight> Stijn, someone just told me that they have never been able to get their pc to boot from usb either, so, i'm not the only one at least. Also that usb's need to be around the 1gb size and my usb is 8gb
<raylu> n_nick: what do you want to format it as?
<n_nick> as it is .. FAT32
<Severian> Stijn, have you looked at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<raylu> n_nick: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<raylu> n_nick: where sdb1 is the partition you want to format
<Jack8899> I was downloading some language files. It took too long so I closed the window, but it seems its still loading in background, because my network is overused. How can i stop it?
<raylu> Jack8899: downloading with what?
<acron17> can someone give me a hint how to get the configure line for a binary package in ubuntu?
<linux> what?
<linux> for what?
<raylu> acron17: you could try asking in #ubuntu-motu
<Stijn> Severian: Omg thanks! Just what i neded!
<linux> yell,
<Jack8899> raylu: with the system settings -> Regional & Language
<linux> well
<raylu> acron17: but it may show up somewhere in the files downloaded from "apt-get source package"
<aprilhare> i was going to say reactos is looking good - then i fired up firefox and found the text is borked :)
<aprilhare> heh
<acron17> raylu: thanks i'll ask there
<raylu> Jack8899: run "top" in a terminal; is it obvious what is downloading stuff?
<Jack8899> raylu: I wanted to install my language, but before that it asked me to update some language stuf...
<acron17> raylu: right. i'm search already there but with no luck till now...
<raylu> aprilhare: reactos makes little sense to me
<raylu> acron17: oh :(
<n_nick> raylu:  my pendrive is in /media as disk.. so i tried mkfs.vfat /media/disk it didnt work ..
<raylu> n_nick: no, /media/disk is the mount point of that partition
<aprilhare> raylu: actually it makes lots of sense to me. i have a sony reader and the official drivers aren't available for linux. they should work great with reactos though.
<raylu> n_nick: if you type "mount", it will show you what device is mounted at that mountpoint
<raylu> n_nick: you want to mkfs on that. it should be in /dev
<n_nick> ohh
<n_nick> ok
<raylu> aprilhare: but then why not just get windows?
<aprilhare> raylu: reactos is free :)
<Jack8899> raylu: no, its not obvious. it doesnt show the network activity there.
<raylu> aprilhare: which free do you care about?
<aprilhare> raylu: free as in open source and free as in beer
<raylu> Jack8899: but whatever's downloading it should be using cpu too, shouldn't it?
<aprilhare> raylu: six of one or half a dozen of the other
<raylu> aprilhare: i'm not sure what the benefits of oss software would be if it's just emulating windows
<raylu> aprilhare: heh
<aprilhare> raylu: i just told you one.
<aprilhare> driver support (direct)
<raylu> Jack8899: killall gnome-language-selection
<raylu> er...
<raylu> Jack8899: killall gnome-language-selector
<aprilhare> another is that it has a tiny footprint compared to m$ and is infinitely more snappy
<Jack8899> raylu: well, there is xrog, quassel, ksysguard, systemsettings, kosoftirq (sometimes)
<Jack8899> raylu: well, actually i use kde
<super_hacker> OMG, this is the problem I think : Mail rejected by Windows Live Hotmail for policy reasons. We generally do not accept email from dynamic IP's as they are not typically used to deliver unauthenticated SMTP e-mail to an Internet mail server. http://www.spamhaus.org maintains lists of dynamic and residential IP addresses. If you are not an email/network admin please contact your E-mail/Internet Service Provider for help. Email/network admin
<raylu> Jack8899: ...oh.
<raylu> Jack8899: if you have some guesses as to the process name, you can use
<raylu> Jack8899: pgrep -l language
<raylu> Jack8899: or ps aux | grep language
<phix> raylu: can has cheezburger?
<Dr_Willis> phix:  sorry im on a diet.
<n_nick> raylu: hey thanks its done :) I also wanted some help with gparted installation when i do sudo apt-get .. i get an error no installation candidate
<phix> Dr_Willis: was I talking to you?
<aprilhare> super_hacker: too bad eh
<Dr_Willis> phix:  :) i perfer the i can has hotdogz
<acer_> turkıyeden kımse yokmu : (
<raylu> phix: Dr_Willis is my cheezburger manager
<acer_> turkce bılen arkadas varmı hıc ?
<Dr_Willis> All your Cheezburgers are belong to us.
<raylu> n_nick: i just installed it fine. perhaps you need to update? also, are you on 9.04, 8.10, ...?
<Dr_Willis> phix:  guess what my homepage is set to. :) lol cats every day
<phix> Dr_Willis: :P
<phix> <3
<n_nick> 8.10
<acer_> #ubuntu-tr
<n_nick> sudo apt-get install gparted ?
<n_nick> did i go wrong anywhere
<Jack8899> raylu: i used pgrep -l language, but it only gave me back "language-sel"
<n_nick> i also tried sudo aptitude install gparted
<raylu> Jack8899: so use the other to get the full name. or just "kill 12345" where 12345 is the pid that appeared before language-sel
<penthief> super_hacker: Yeah, recently I heard of someone having to contact their ISP to get their IP address whitelisted so that they could connect to the ISP's mail server. Or something. I guess this is what you will have to do.
<raylu> n_nick: have you run apt-get/aptitude update recently?
<n_nick> no
<raylu> n_nick: well, do that :D
<n_nick> ohk
<raylu> !turkey
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jack8899> raylu: i killed it, but i still have high network activity
<raylu> Jack8899: netstat -npt tcp
<etb> in jaunty how can i stop the stupid popup notification of pidgin?
<etb> i dont thinkit has to do with pidgin itsel
<etb> f
<penthief> Where should I make a request for the gnuplot deb to use --readline=gnu ?
<raylu> penthief: somewhere... on launchpad... maybe...
<Jack8899> raylu: PID/Program name
<Jack8899> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.27:43187      141.76.2.131:80         VERBUNDEN6709/http
<Jack8899> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.27:43777      216.155.130.130:8001    VERBUNDEN4632/quassel
<raylu> Jack8899: then it'd be the first one... maybe. so "kill 6709"
<raylu> wait.
<raylu> Jack8899: ps aux | grep 6709
<Jack8899> raylu: PID/Program name
<Jack8899> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.27:43187      141.76.2.131:80         VERBUNDEN6709/http
<Jack8899> tcp        0      0 192.168.2.27:43777      216.155.130.130:8001    VERBUNDEN4632/quassel
<Severian> penthief, I would look on Launchpad.  My understanding is that they can't distribute that version.  But, I have just used it a bit.
<penthief> raylu: Thanks, I'd... not... heard... of... that
<Jack8899> raylu: oh, wait
<azlon> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<raylu> penthief: np :D
<wonnytta> how do I disable all text that comes up when booting up?
<Jack8899> raylu: root      6709  0.1  0.0  26496  2268 ?        S    13:12   0:01 /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<Jack8899> kenny     7916  0.0  0.0   7536   920 pts/2    R+   13:33   0:00 grep 6709
<raylu> penthief: hav eyou tried #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-dev?
<raylu> Jack8899: that sounds right. go ahead and kill that
<penthief> raylu: no, I'll check them out. Thanks
<mello> does anyone help me get ubuntu to recognize a burnt audio disc
<raylu> wonnytta: is "quiet" in the defoptions line of /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<etb> in jaunty how can i stop the stupid popup notification of pidgin?
<Jack8899> raylu: yes, thats it thanks :)
<harmz> anyone here running jaunty on powerpc g4
<raylu> Jack8899: also, that sounds like a bug to me :D
<raylu> Jack8899: if you have time, filing a bug would be nice
<Dr_Willis> mello:  you mean a 'music' cd ?
<mello> yes  a disc i burnt
<xukun> how is it possible that I have ac3 sound(audio passthrough) but there is no sound when I play audio file with the same program. I really have no clue what to do
<Jack8899> raylu: oh, well I don't know the naming of what I did. Like what I updated and such...
<Dr_Willis> mello:  what are you trying to do exactly? Pop it in. and gnome 'should' pop up a 'play this' dialog.. or you could run some cd-player app.
<Severian> mello, Is it a standard red book cd?
<wonnytta> raylu: yes, "quite" is in there
<Dr_Willis> mello:  you DONT 'mount' audio cd's  normally. :)
<raylu> you went into system settings > regional & language and chose to install some other language, right?
<mello> it reads them as blank cd's
<anurag89> i have soem packages locall saved and just reinstalled ubuntu ... how can i install then at once ??
<raylu> wonnytta: ok, now look further down for the actual boot lines that aren't commented out. is quiet next to splash on those lines, too?
<Jack8899> raylu: yes, but then it asked something, which i dont remember, then i pressed yes/update or something and it started downloading
<etb> in jaunty how can i stop the stupid popup notification of pidgin?
<raylu> Jack8899: one sec
<xukun> any body any clue?
<mello> i thought maybe it was just a codec problem but i have all the extra updates for audacious
<anurag89> please help me out with this
<DaveWM> geg
<anurag89> how can i install package files
<DaveWM> manually?
<DaveWM> try synaptic,  unless you're installing them manually
<worldcitizen09> hi have a problem with ubuntu 9.04
<raylu> Jack8899: i actually have no idea what package to report this under
<worldcitizen09> can someone help
<Seeker`> !ask | worldcitizen09
<ubottu> worldcitizen09: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack8899> raylu: ok
<Jack8899> raylu: raylu: I'd like to install the language from my ubuntu cd and not from the internet, but I cannot ad my cd to the repositories. It says failed to mount cd.
<wonnytta> raylu: yes, this is my line   kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28.5-1-i686 root=/dev/sda4 vga=791 splash=silent,fadein,theme=default console=tty1 ro quiet resume=/dev/sda3
<S4th3N> hello
<Severian> S4th3N, hello
<Labutaw> help eirr i forgot command how to display devices
<worldcitizen09> I have the problem of Wired network
<worldcitizen09> Device not managed  in network connections. Can some one help pl
<S4th3N> i from poland what's name is polish channel ubuntu??
<roxlu_> hi, does someone knows, when using ubuntu, how I can set the IP of the tinydns server? (when using tiny dns of course :>)
<mello> I'm having trouble getting Intrepid to recognize a burnt cd from a windows machine
<S4th3N> kurde
<Welshy-Rob> hi i have just downloaded some music off ktorrent and i'm having trouble playing them, there mp3's and i've downloaded all the mp3 plugins etc also when i open them in rhythm box  it gives me a import error "the MIME type of file could not be identified"?
<Seeker`> !pl | S4th3N
<ubottu> S4th3N: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<raylu> Jack8899: is the cd currently in the drive?
<raylu> !in | worldcitizen09
<ubottu> worldcitizen09: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Jack8899> raylu: yes
<Dr_Willis> Welshy-Rob:  try installing the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package and perhaps try some other players.
<S4th3N> uuups i'm banned on the this channel
<raylu> Jack8899: can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<mello> welshy-ro: i had the same problem and ended up using Audacious and the extra packages with it
<SporadicCrash> i wish you all Ubuntu Users a fresh Sunday with joy and fun. Greeetings from Jaunty Jackalope user from Germany
<edu> hi every1. i,m new to ubuntu,sort of. i,ve tried many distros,only 2 are good enough : ubuntu and pclinux2009
<S4th3N> hmmmm............... so
<MyWay> Somebody can explain me how to configure raid0?
<SporadicCrash> edu, PcLinuxOS you meant?
<S4th3N> Andrew-Laptop:/home/andrew# sensors
<S4th3N> acpitz-virtual-0
<S4th3N> Adapter: Virtual device
<S4th3N> temp1:       +46.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<S4th3N> temp2:       +31.1°C  (crit = +108.0°C)
<FloodBot2> S4th3N: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S4th3N> temp3:       +50.0°C  (crit = +110.0°C)
<Welshy-Rob> Dr-Willis, How?
<raylu> edu: what have you tried?
<edu> Yeap
<raylu> !tab | Welshy-Rob
<ubottu> Welshy-Rob: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edu> raylu i,ve tried everything :d
<Severian> S4th3N, try  #ubuntu-pl
<raylu> edu: there are hundreds of distros; you haven't tried everything.
<S4th3N> i'm banned on the #ubunru-pl
<Welshy-Rob> Dr_Willis, How?
<DaveWM> i've tried them all
<DaveWM> feels like it anyway
<DaveWM> heh
<edu> raylu, i,ve tried everyth that matters..not the distros mades on the boat
<Severian> S4th3N, Sorry, but that is the polish channel.
<edu> :)
<DaveWM> i'm a minimalist,  i like biOS
<asus> hi
<imachine> hey
<Jack8899> raylu: http://pastebin.ca/1411092
<imachine> 15143 root      20   0 3812m 2.2g  12m S    1 74.9  37:00.57 Xorg
<Dr_Willis> Welshy-Rob:  install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package.  use the package manger you perfer.
<imachine> isn't that a bitmuch for just running a desktop?
<wonnytta> raylu:  yes, quite is there
<DaveWM> it has a few neat options... the most important of which is to boot an operating system
<imachine> not even using desktop effects.
<Welshy-Rob> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<wonnytta> raylu: this is my line   kernel  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28.5-1-i686 root=/dev/sda4 vga=791 splash=silent,fadein,theme=default console=tty1 ro quiet resume=/dev/sda3
<DaveWM> asus are you on an eee ?
<raylu> wonnytta: then i'm not sure, sorry
<raylu> imachine: everything spawns under Xorg, so everything counts against it
<raylu> Jack8899: you have a /media/cdrom, right?
<micsch> how can i solve the following problem? flash movies in opera run very slow in fullscreen mode
<afancy> HI, how to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Jack8899> raylu: where do i have it?
<raylu> Jack8899: /media/cdrom... type ls /media
<wonnytta> raylu: it actually goes back and forth between the splash screen and the text. I think it only switches to text when there's a warning. do you know if there's an option to disable the switch if there's a warning?
<Severian> afancy, Start the Update Manager.  It should give you that option.
<raylu> wonnytta: nope :(
<Jack8899> raylu: cdrom  cdrom0  Kubuntu 9.04 amd64
<raylu> Jack8899: ok. sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Severian> afancy     System/Administration/Update Manager
<afancy> Severian: is there any problem if i do the upgrade
<S4th3N> :(
<gluonman> I put my external hard drive into a Mac to copy a video over, but the Mac has no write permissions. I can't reset the permissions on the Mac, and for some reason I cannot change the permissions on my Ubuntu box. What should I do?
<whiter> hello
<Jack8899> raylu: done
<whiter> how can i get desktop icons
<whiter> like the trash
<whiter> the home folder, etc
<raylu> Jack8899: so, does it work now?
<Severian> afancy, you are asking a lot.  The upgrade is a nice improvement.  There are some features that are frustrating.  It depends on what you have.
<raylu> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<topgun553> I installed ubuntu side by side after windows, but it says it only has 161 MB free space, what should I do?
<afancy> OK
<whiter> thanks
<whiter> exit
<Jack8899> raylu: no, it still says E:failed to mount the cdrom when I try to add CDrom to my repositories
<azlon> hrmm
<Severian> afancy, I have upgraded 6 machines and not had any big problems.  I don't like the way update manager works in 9.04.  But, for most people upgrading is a good thing.
<gluonman> I need to change the permissions on my external hard drive so that I can use my friend's Mac to copy a video onto my external. Can I have help? Soon?
<azlon> getting errors when using Portable Linux... anybody had any problems when it tries to create the windows partition?
<afancy> Severian: i mean will it override some directory, as i have install Postgresql, and Mysql and some other stuff of my project.
<raylu> Jack8899: i'm not sure then. i'd look in /etc/apt/sources.list to see how the cd is set up there and consider "apt-get update" for a possibly more detailed error. i also have to go now, so sorry
<raylu> gluonman: if the external is fat32, that's entirely a mac issue
<topgun553> I installed ubuntu side by side after windows, but it says it only has 161 MB free space, what should I do?
<gluonman> raylu, it's ntfs
<raylu> gluonman: or you have read-nly on
<etb> in jaunty how can i stop the stupid popup notification of pidgin?
<raylu> gluonman: ntfs doesn't have a permissions system... so still a mac problem :D
<raylu> *read-only
<Hymnosis> what is the default font on ubuntu 9.04?
<Severian> afancy, I have upgraded systems with Postgres and Mysql.  After the upgrade, the new versions worked fine and my databases were accessible, just like before.
<Boski-PL> Hello, could any1 hep me to mount raid0 set step by step  with xp installation on it?
<gluonman> raylu, k. I'm going to take off. Shootz!
<afancy> Severian: very good. thanks
<Jack8899> raylu: apt-get update says: E: Konnte Lockdatei /var/lib/apt/lists/lock nicht öffnen - open (13 Permission denied)
<Jack8899> E: Kann das Listenverzeichnis nicht sperren
<raylu> Jack8899: you need sudo for that, of course
<raylu> Jack8899: also, #ubuntu-de and #kubuntu-de might be able to help you :D
<raylu> but i really have to go now
<wiehan> can't get my sound working at all, 9.04
<Jack8899> raylu: ok, thanks
<wiehan> Please sound experts out there, help me fix this.
<nnull> guy firefox keeps closing on me for no reason, i ran it in console only output i got upon the crash was "Segment Fault" any help?
<nnull> guys*
<nnull> Segmentation Fault * Rather
<whiter> also, is there any way to get my iphone working natively with ubuntu?
<whiter> i don't really want to install itunes through wine..
<SporadicCrash> a very stupid question to you guys: Why is there "make" but not "gmake" in the default distribution of Ubuntu? (Jaunty Jackalope)
<silv3r_m001> hi there
<topgun553> Is there a way to repartition the harddrives so that doesn't result in data loss?
<wiehan> Help me fix my sound. Please. I don't even know where to start
<ruskos1993> Привет всем
<Dr_Willis> topgun553:  when in doubt - keep backups.. gparted can 'resize' partitions. and do lots of things.. but keep backups
<zfmf> hi guys, i have a question , i installed on my windows  pc with virtualbox ubuntu 9, can i access my other harddisk where my mp3 and downloads are?
<d0_0d> yes
<ayathehusker> heya
<Dr_Willis> zfmf:  you have windows, running virtualbox, running ubuntu 9.04 ?
<d0_0d> i think thats what he meant
<zfmf> yes
<ayathehusker> jaunty rocks
<d0_0d> im going to get of windwos and boot from linux mint now bye
<Dr_Willis> Virtutalbox has a feture to 'share'  dirctories that you can mount, once you install the vbox guest addations, OR you could just use  the normal smb/sharing/ssh/winscp stuff
<ayathehusker> i opened like 12 games and 4 videos + youtube and tv tuner, mp3 and no lag in any of them
<ayathehusker> sooo fast
<Dr_Willis> see virgualbox docs for details on the 'vbox shared' directory feature. and the forum posts mentionit.
<SporadicCrash> ayathehusker, CPU, RAM and video adapter you have?
<regev> Hello all. I'm having a problem installing 9.04. Is anyone availible to help? :)
<zfmf> ok thx i look
<ayathehusker> phenom 9950 black edition,  4 gb ram and gtx280 nvidia
<wiehan> regec just ask the question
<SporadicCrash> regev, just ask the question, yes
<etb> in jaunty how can i stop the stupid popup notification of pidgin?
<jelly12gen> etb: don't say stupid
<jelly12gen> you have to install a plugin for it  / or look at the pidgin plugins
<Dr_Willis> sounds like aPidgin setting tome.
<wiehan> I can't get sound from OSS, ALSA or any of the options in sound settings windows. I have removed alsa and reinstalled it. To no avail. Please help me.
<S4th3N> ok bye
<regev> Thanks. I have windows XP with one HD with 80G. I deleted a lot of files so now I have around 60G of free space. When I install 9.04 from the CD, I get to the partitioning part
<regev> And then it seems like it doesn't recognized all the free space
<regev> It things that XP has almost all the HD (70+G) and only like 2.5G free
<Jack8899> raylu: are you there?
<Billynkid1> atheros
<regev> I may have some misunderstanding here, I don't really understand these things
<ayathehusker> anyone know how to get past the unlocking keyring that gnome do has to unlock each time i launch GDM? I looked in my keyrings and i cant even find a default keyring. :( kinda new to some off the stuff.
<Dr_Willis> regev:  i tend to use gparted and manually resize the windows partition (shrink it) to have part of the HD at the end of the drive 'unallocated' then i reboot and let the ubuntu installer use that unallocated space.
<wiehan> regev did you chose the option "use largest continous free space"
<xand> regev: just deleting files won't make a partition smaller
<Omeil> Hi all i am unable to boot into ubuntu after installing the restricted drivers from the hardware drivers selection in System, ATI related, I have fixed xserver to vesa but to no luck i also tried aticonfig --inital -f from root recovery and also aticonfig --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf --tls=1 because it looked like xserver isn't loading the xorg.conf because of the ati installation
<Labutaw> lspci i saw my network adapter but when ifconfig i  only see LO why? and there is no eth0 or eth1
<robin0800> wiehan: Try removing pulse audio
<ayathehusker> i mean it only makes me type in my root pw when i login but id like to fix the issue so i dont have to type anything
<regev> Dr_willis - gparted is already in linux, no?
<wiehan> robin0800 thanks, I'll try that, please hang on to help me if that doesn't help.
<Dr_Willis> regev:  you can install gparted, if its not on the livecd.
<regev> weihan - No I didn't, because I thought it would use that 2.5G bit. What would happen if I used it? Can't I decide I want only 50G free?
<Omeil> After the ubuntu splash screen with the loading bar, the screen flashes to half of my desktop with te top half being a distorted image
<Aayush> from where cound i downl;oad kernel source for ubuntu 9.04
<Jack8899> I get the error E:failed to mount cdrom when I try to add my kubuntu cd to my repositories
<regev> Dr_willis - I'm just following the instructing on the installation program, I don't see how I can install anythiung
<Dr_Willis> regev:  i DONT let the installer resize.. i boot up live cd,,, run gparted..  then i manually shrink the parttiions
<Labutaw> lspci i saw my network adapter but when ifconfig i  only see LO why? and there is no eth0 or eth1?
<Dr_Willis> regev:  i perfer a bit more contoll.
<xand> Labutaw: ifconfg -a
<regev> Dr_willis - in what part do I run gparted?
<SporadicCrash> "ifconfig -a"
<regev> There's actually an option to set the partitions manually
<xand> Labutaw: if it's there but not without the -a, it means the interface is there but not active
<Dr_Willis> regev:  when you get to the 'desktop' on the liove cd. you can install/run gparted.
<regev> But I'm not sure what to do there, I'm afraid to wipe out stuff
<Aayush> from where cound i download kernel source for ubuntu 9.04
<wiehan> regev, I can't get my head around what exactly the problem is, but like someone else said, deleting files WON'T make a partition smaller, ubuntu tries to resize the partitions if you check, "use largest cont..." otherwise you can manualy do it with gparted. OR just insert ubuntu CD while in windows and install as wubi - that really works well to
<Labutaw> xand how to make active?
<Dr_Willis> regev:  once you have part of the HD 'unallocated' you can tell the installer to 'use unallocated space' and let it partition as it needs.
<Labutaw> xand? how to make active? any links
<xand> Aayush: the linux-source package
<regev> So at what part exactly would I run gparted?
<xand> Labutaw: click the network icon on the toolbar at the top of the screen
<Labutaw> xand: i dont have GUI i use text mode hardy heron server 8.04
<Dr_Willis> regev:  'boot live cd' - get to desktop, 'install gparted, run gparted'  resize, reboot,  start installer
<CantGetANick> hi all i need a general opinion about amd vs intel
<xand> Labutaw: oh right, you probably need to edit /etc/network/interfaces then
<Dr_Willis> regev:  or explore the installer some more. its supposed to be able to 'resize' the windows drives.
<xand> Labutaw: is network manager installed or not?
<regev> I see
<oivoodoo> hi, guys. Can you help me with my samsung 795DF monitor to set resolution and refresh rate to "1204x768@100hz"?
<Labutaw> im not sure if i did install it how do i know it
<Labutaw> :)
<Hoffmann> Hello! I just updated to 9.04 and I have no WLAN, no ath0 or anything
<Hymnosis> what is the default font on ubuntu 9.04?
<Labutaw> xand: but when i start i saw starting networking
<Mr> testing testing 1... 2..
<robin0800> oivoodoo: Tried sytem/preferences /display?
<xand> er
<Leszczoman> I already installed polish remix of Ubuntu 904. It looks pretty good.
<regev> I'm trying to use the "specify partitions manually" option in the installe
<oivoodoo> I am not sure that's help me)
<Hymnosis> what is the default font on ubuntu 9.04?
<Labutaw> xand: any idea where can i fetch some good command for it :)
<beasty> tahoma :p
<oivoodoo> By default System support only 85hz
<regev>  I have only one devide, in which there are two partitions - /dev/sda1 which is ntfs and has 80G, and another label "free space" with 8 megas
<xand> Labutaw: "ps -ef | grep -i network" and see if there is network-manager or something there
<regev> I'm selecting "Edit partition", it uses only 14G so I rewrite the size to be 30000M
<wiehan> robin0800: still not working, removed pulseaudio, didn't restart - would that make a diff?
<CantGetANick> hi all i need a general opinion about amd vs intel
<regev> Is that okay? Will that just resize the partition or will it wipe it all out?
<regev> There's another option - "use as" and it's selected as default as "do not use this partition" - is that okay? Will my XP remain intact?
<robin0800> wiehan: Reinstall alsa
<Dr_Willis> regev:  i think theres some install docs at teh ubuntu web site.. you want to be carefull. and when in doubtg BACKUP your  Imporntant data.
<wiehan> robin0800: just plain sudo apt-get auto remove alsa. Then sudo apt-get install alsa. Then sudo alsa reload or what?
<Dr_Willis> regev:  this is why i use gparted and manually resize the windows partitions to begin with.. that way i am SURE what the installer id installingto
<robin0800> wiehan: sudo apt-get reinstall -f alsa*
<wiehan> robin0800: it says: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<Labutaw> xand: i see somthing like migo 4265 4227 xxxxxx bla
<regev> It seems to be a bit weird that someone who doesn't know linux at all has to boot it up, load some program in order for it to work..
<xand> Labutaw: does it say network manager?
<Labutaw> nope
<regev> It seems the install docs are not updated to 9.04
<Labutaw> xand: nope
<MotivatedWarDog> hello all
<Dr_Willis> regev:  time to learn some tools.. or not and go back to windows i guess.. or  figure out what the instller is asking and  go for it.
<xand> Labutaw: ok, in that case you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<CantGetANick> sorry to bug you guys again i need a general opinion about amd vs intel
<Dr_Willis> regev:  your choice..  linux is all about choices. im telling you how 'I' do it. so i am sure its doing exctly what i want
<Labutaw> xand: okey and
<xand> Labutaw: example - http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<MotivatedWarDog> does anyone know a good emulation program, i tried to use VM Wareplayer, but i couldn't figure out how to just pop an OS install disk into my drive and install it virtually ?
<robin0800> wiehan: Sorrey must be aptitude not apt-get
<wiehan> regev: you are wrong: that which you want to do can't be doen with windows in the first place. You do not HAVE to boot "some other program" to "make it work". just read the documentation. or backup your stuff FIRST and then play around
<Dr_Willis> MotivatedWarDog:  virtualbox i find easer then vmware.
<Dr_Willis> MotivatedWarDog:  its rather easy to  figure out.
<wiehan> robin0800: Ok, done
<bazhang> CantGetANick, in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<MotivatedWarDog> thanks Dr Willis
<CantGetANick> thanks bazhang
<wiehan> robin0800: still not working
<loldma> hi
<regev> Okay, thanks a lot guys
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know why Totem-gstreamer seems to have issues playing OGMs on 9.04 (the video doesnt usually play, although sometimes it does) but Totem-xine doesnt?
<robin0800> wiehan: Don't know then try help & support
<loldma> can anyone tell me how to run an old script? it always makes unexcepted "(" syntax error :(
<loldma> (kylix install on 8.04
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  ive herad of others with the same issue.. perhaps check the forums.. thers been  a dozen people asking about it in here over the last week
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  be sure the script is calling #!/bin/bash instead of #!/bin/sh as the first line perhaps...
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  or 'bash whateverscript'
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Ok, will do (probably been me asking on here :D )
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  i got no ogm's hand to to test. so cant help.
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  plus i always use gmplauer or vlc. :)
<Labutaw> xand: how will i know that if i assign my eth0 is for my realtek
<Labutaw> xand: and my 3com is for my eth1
<AussieGuy> is there a proper scientific calculator for linux?
<AussieGuy> with a shift key etc
<notoriouseed> Hi
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Considered switching... need DVB, DVD and various other media formats. Totem also has the thumbnailer...
<loldma> i've tried bash xyz :S
<loldma> same :S
<notoriouseed> I'm having trouble connecting to my NX
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  err.. vlc can play  most anything ive ever tossed at it. including dvd.
<ayathehusker> i think there is TI calculator emulators for linux, check on zophar.net. That would probably give you functionality.
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  check first line of the script.
<chazco> Dr_Willis - But it doesnt have a thumbnail and DVB support was poor :(
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  no idea what you mean by thumbnail support.
<error404notfound> any comments at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1146964 ?
<Dr_Willis> dosent sound like somthing crutical to me and my anime watching. :)
<xand> Labutaw: dmesg | grep eth
<DaveWM> so is kubuntu just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome as default desktop?
<xand> Labutaw: should say there
<Dr_Willis> DaveWM:  yes.
<chazco> Dr_Willis - The thumbnails shown in Nautilus... they're generated by totem by default
<MotivatedWarDog> <--- hates the internet on base in Japan
<loldma> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  so? i still use vlc, and  the thumbnails in teh file manager works the same.
<moDumass> hey all, is it unsafe to hold your breath until you pass out?
<error404notfound> moDumass, no :P
<ayathehusker> i tried kubuntu but had some errors and the regular gnome one works great for me though. Dont know if theres any advantages since you can launch kde apps in gnome and gnome apps in kde.
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  sounds like the file may be currupted.. or  very badly done.
<moDumass> awesome
<DaveWM> shouldnt be too bad if you don't hit your head on the way down
<notoriouseed> I have enabled the root account and have no space left on this for some reason
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Then presumably Totem is able to play your files, but since Totem cant play these the thumbnails dont work (wouldnt be an issue but they're very useful when text cant be seen on my low-resolution projector)
<loldma> setup.data/main.sh: 73: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<loldma> where is a simple "function xyz(){"
<DaveWM> i was just looking for some eye candy
<moDumass> its my new mission
<DaveWM> i may give kde 4 a shot
<moDumass> it will become a party trick
<Labutaw> xand: i can't see it, i really wonder how to identify thos two network adapter
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  ive heard of others that said the OGM thumbnails DID work.. but the player wouldent play them right.
<loldma> people saying it worked on 5.04
<xand> Labutaw: can't see what? does ifconfig -a have eth0 and eth1?
<Labutaw> xand: coz when i ifconfig i saw none of my ethX active
<moDumass> im going to combine it with an emergency inflatable vest, when i pass out it inflates and excess air blows a whistle
<Dr_Willis> chazco:  about all i can say is check the forums.. sounds like some quirky problem.
<chazco> Dr_Willis - Hmm... seems to be a 50/50 chance of them working here but mostly they dont... otherwise I'd agree and switch to another player (Kaffeine would be good if not so bloated)
<chazco> Dr_Willis - On the forums atm :) Thanks :)
<xand> Labutaw: with -a?
<Labutaw> xand: i get it now
<wiehan> how do I reset all my sound, alsa, pulseaudio, OSS and sound preferences to default?
<xand> right
<Labutaw> xand: lols thanks
<Labutaw> xand: coz last time when i setup my 8.04 i have my 2 adapter installed
<Labutaw> xand: this time without adapter
<oliver_g2> hi
<xand> haha
<oliver_g2> do you know a nice "new mail" sound available in Jaunty?
<asdf_> how do i reconfigure my keyboard maps?
<cybotron> hello does someone know how to change colors in links2?
<asdf_> they got all screwed up in the upgrade
<Labutaw> xand: thanks ,tomorow ill try another installation of network driver which is not suported
<petur> Hi! Will ubuntu x64 give me more problems than x32 ? (flash, java etc...() ?
<uli> yes
<Seveas> petur, it will.
<petur> Damn
<marko-_--> how can i convert a .flv tile to .wma ?
<marko-_--> file *
<DaveWM> really if i could just figure out how to get all the icons replaced with some of these high contrast inverse ones,  it would make my overall look on this netook pretty sweet
<DaveWM> already looks kind of dark and stealthy
<oliver_g2> hm, found some sounds in Openoffice folder now
<oliver_g2> but some built-in sound would be nice :-/
<TarBar> Is there an easy way to start ubuntu desktop without a GUI?
<nnull> Guys ive been having problems with FireFox randomly crashing, so ran it out of a terminal all that echo's upon the crash is "Segmentation Fault :" .. any ideas?
<MQDuck> Hi, people. I have a question: Is there a command-line e-mail client that can be used to write a script to send an e-mail periodically?
<muelli> TarBar: remove gdm from /etc/rc*.d/
<oliver_g2> DaveWM: did you try the Appearance dialog (if you use Gnome, that is)?
<muelli> MQDuck: sendmail, mailx, xmail, mutt, telnet, python, ... there are plenty :)
<DaveWM> yeah
<notoriouseed> Is sda2 the admin account?
<DaveWM> it only replaces some icons,  i guess for known items
<oliver_g2> oh
<notoriouseed> becuase i cannot NX to my server
<grawity> MQDuck: You could just use raw SMTP from your favourite programming language (even from a shell script).
<notoriouseed> and its saying disk is fulkl
<DaveWM> i'd like it if i could get all my taskbar and desktop icons replaced
<oliver_g2> yeah, probably there are a few only high-contrast icons available at all
<DaveWM> desktop will be easy,  but the taskbar icons i dunno
<MQDuck> I'll look into those. Thanks, guys
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? I hate the splash screen switches to verbose mode everytime there's a warning
<Dr_Willis> TarBar:  just disable the gdm service.. X wont start up at boot.
<oliver_g2> notoriouseed: sda2 is probably the second partion on your hard disk#
<marko-_--> how can i convert a .flv file to .wma ?
<Labutaw> !ping
<thirsteh> TarBar: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<oliver_g2> (sda = first disk; sda2: second partition on that disk)
<Dr_Willis> marko-_--:  ffmpeg, and mencoder can covert them to different formats. use avi. not wma :)
<thirsteh> TarBar: If you want to enable it again later, use: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<marko-_--> Dr_Willis, i need to get only the sound, because i need to burn a sound from a youtube video to a cd
<marko-_--> what do you suggest me ?
<uli> marko: then use mp3
<oliver_g2> DaveWM: the app/Gnome/Ubuntu devs will certainly be happy if you supply high-contrast themed icons for their apps :-D
<Dr_Willis> marko-_--:  check the mencoder, or ffmpeg docs/faq they got examples of things like that.
<marko-_--> ok, tnx
<DaveWM> i'm talking about using the ones that are already on here
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? I hate the splash screen switches to verbose mode everytime there's a warning
<DaveWM> i wasnt gonna go through all that trouble
<oliver_g2> though, dunno if it's even possible to get the icons converted
<oliver_g2> which icons do you mean exactly?
<DaveWM> i'm talking about the high contrast inverted icon theme that you can select
<DaveWM> they're big,  white with black outlines
<oliver_g2> eek
<oliver_g2> I just tried that
<DaveWM> they look good with my current theme on this eee pc
<oliver_g2> it looks freakish in its inconsistency :-)
<DaveWM> yeah,  having it mixed with regular icons makes it not so nice really
<loldma> Dr_Willis: the problem is that in one of the setup scripts it calls the main.sh with sh main.sh, now i try to search where is it in the code :S
<Ignite> few feels good to overcome problems
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  yep.. seen that in the past also...
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  as a 'work around' you could change the default shell to be 'bash' instead of sh.
<oliver_g2> here, I'm missing hiconstrast icons for firefox, apport, tracker, transmission, rhythmbox and NM...
<oliver_g2> and for all applets
<loldma> also i found a solution as "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash"
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  i think ya can do it with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure sh'
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  yep. :)
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  file a bug report on teh srcipt writers. :) heh
<loldma> but won't it screw up my terminal?
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  change it back afterwards
<loldma> how?
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  sh is he 'system shell' NOT the 'users shell'
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? The splash screen switches to verbose mode everytime there's a warning
<Dr_Willis> how to change it back? same way you changed it to begin with
<coz_> hey guys there doesnt seem to be a libglew1.5-dev in the repos   anyplace to aquire this for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find libglew
<ubottu> Found: libglew1.5, libglew1.5-dev
<loldma> okay, a have some knowledge problems :d so what is the main shell what the terminal uses?
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  users nomally use 'bash' system scripts normally use 'sh'
<antonio_> ciao, buona domenica
<Dr_Willis> loldma:  and sh is set to be 'dash' on ubuntu now..
<cybotron> does anyone know how to change colours in LINKS2 browser???
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I cant find it in the repositories at all
<loldma> oh thanks :)
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? The splash screen switches to verbose mode everytime there's a warning
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  try a 'sudo apt-get update'  and 'upgrade' and try again?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  nope its not in the repos
<jamescarr> I have a lexmark x2500 printer, which apparently is not supported for linux and there are no drivers
<jamescarr> is there really no way to print on it?
<vatts[afk]> jamescarr: is it on usb?
<TarBar> Thirsteh: Thanks, I'l give it a try.
<antonio_> why when i connect to svn repo, nothing happen????
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  it just installed here fine.
<vatts[afk]> antonio_: if you dont check it out to folder, nothing will happen...
<DaveWM> what's the easiest way to backup my system in ubuntu?  just dd the whole thing to another disk?
<vatts[afk]> svn co svn://svn.address/folder /home/username/localfolder @ antonio_
<Dr_Willis> coz_:
<jamescarr> vatts[afk], yes
<Dr_Willis> Setting up libglew1.5-dev (1.5.0dfsg1-3ubuntu1) ...
<coz_> Dr_Willis, appologies  I had the canonical-supporteed open source software main enable
<antonio_> sudo svn checkout svn://svn.mplayerhq.hu/ffmpeg/trunk ffmpeg
<marco76> each time I want to watch tv I need to type the folowing command : sudo tvtime -d /dev/video1. Is there a way of configuring tvtime so I wont need to type that command?
<vatts[afk]> jamescarr: then it should do it?
<jamescarr> vatts[afk], it is on usb
<vatts[afk]> antonio_: no need for sudo
<vatts[afk]> because
<coz_> Dr_Willis, rather I didnt have that ticked
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  not sure where that package came from. but it instlled. :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  heh..
<jamescarr> nothing happens when I plug it in
<vatts[afk]> you'll get it on root's home dir , antonio_
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yeah it was entirely my fault :)
<LadyNikon> What are some disadvantages of installing via windows?
<TarBar> thirsteh: It's saying: update-rc.d /etc/ini.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge
<coz_> Dr_Willis, woops  on second examination this is the readout   E: I wasn't able to locate file for the libglew1.5-dev package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<cybotron> does anyone know how to change colours in links2?
<tgbryano> jaunty and intel 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller, anyone else having problems with this graphics card, my desktop is barely usable soo slow.  I have followed all the guides i can find including reverting back to the xorg 2.4 driver, upgrading the kernel and various other things and its still slow - to the point im considering dumping jaunty
<thirsteh> TarBar: remember the "-f" parameter: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Dr_Willis> coz_: $ pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f79d93fb4
<TarBar> Ah k
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  thats my sources.list :)
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ok hold on
<Dr_Willis> LadyNikon:  i suggest doing a normal install.
<mudassar> Hello experts, I have problem with mic in ubuntu I can't talk in skype in ubuntu 9.04. Somebody please help me.
<thirsteh> TarBar: You can use "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" afterwards if you don't want to reboot
<LadyNikon> Dr_Willis: that bad huh?
<TarBar> ok
<xfm> Hello, I need help to localise a file *.deb which is corrupted on my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> LadyNikon:  if you cant do a full install. perhaps try ubuntu in 'virtualbox'
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  http://pastebin.com/md1eb803  I will compare the two although this is a clean install of 9.04
<TarBar> thirsteh: Thanks, Working great.
<xfm> I want to install the ATI drivers but apparently the *.deb is corruptd
<thirsteh> TarBar: :-)
<LadyNikon> Dr_Willis: i did the windows install just to test it out.. and ASUS did something funky with their HDD partitioning.
<LadyNikon> Dr_Willis: but the new version of ubuntu looks very nice :)
<Dr_Willis> LadyNikon:  many windows vendors set up a 'restore' partition on teh start of the ahrd drive.
<LadyNikon> Dr_Willis: yeah thats what the 10 gigs of space that just sitting there is for
<xfm> Dr_Willis: Yes, and its often bullshit: you have to install a lot a software in the same time
<gordonjcp> here's a daft question - where has "Shutdown" gone in 9.04?
<lem_> hey
<mercurio27> hola
<tgbryano> the code ont hat intel graphics card is 8086:29b2 in case anyone wants to offer advice
<Dr_Willis> xfm:  what? you dont want to restore the crippled-demo-ware they include?
<mercurio27> alguien me puede ayudar
<gordonjcp> oh, it's in the System menu
<LadyNikon> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/m3f423121  this is what fdisk made of the ordeal heh
<xfm> Dr_Willis: ;)
<gordonjcp> why isn't Shutdown in the tooltray red power button icon?
<lem_> anyone here tried vmware or parallels to use ubuntu in a vm? what was your host system?
<xfm> gordonjcp: You just have to add it! The traybar is fully customisable
<jamescarr> sheesh
<LadyNikon> gordonjcp: it is
<newbie> my son in law has a HP Pavillon.  He installed Ubuntu 8.10, but can't find wifi
<speakman> Anyone knows how to debug an nginx configuration?
<Baird> ciao a tutti
<newbie> what can he do?
<jamescarr> my mouse pointer went haywire... is there someway to restart the mouse pointer so I dont have to reboot to fix it?
<LadyNikon> gordonjcp: click on the big red X in your systray if you are using the normal ubuntu
<jamescarr> it happens once in awhile
<thirsteh> lem_: VMWare on Windows, Ubuntu and Gentoo. The only real problem with Ubuntu (and other newer distros) in VMWare is compiling VMWare Tools. It's pretty like to fail
<jamescarr> it goes haywire and I have to reboot for my mouse to work normally again
<Baird> parlate tutti inglese?
<LadyNikon> newbie: does he have the wifi turned on?
<xfm> newbie: check if the wifi card is compatible with ubuntu
<tgbryano> jaunty and intel 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller, anyone else having problems with this graphics card, my desktop is barely usable soo slow.  I have followed all the guides i can find including reverting back to the xorg 2.4 driver, upgrading the kernel and various other things and its still slow - to the point im considering dumping jaunty
<enzotib> !it | Baird
<ubottu> Baird: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> I perfer  Virtualbox to vmware
<jamescarr> please?
<lem_> newbie, my advice is, if you are a ubuntu beginner, go for the 9.04 release. it's brand new and it's really good.
<newbie> how can I find it?
<jamescarr> there must be some program to rrun?
<thirsteh> lem_: 'likely', even. If it does for you, this should help: http://patrickmylund.com/blog/how-to-install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-server-810/
<LadyNikon> newbie: check and make sure that the switch is flipped first
<Baird> ok grazie enzotib e ubottu
<lem_> thirsteh, that means, that data transfer between host and guest system would fail?
<newbie> switch?  What switch?
<jamescarr> can I restart x from the commandline?
<jamescarr> hello?
<jamescarr> fine
<LadyNikon> jamescarr: be patient someone will answer your question
<jamescarr> I'll just reboot
<Andrijeski> I installed some extra plugins to firefox, now flash is not working..
<spixer> Yo, any can help me install adobe flash so i can watch youtube viedos and so on.. im newb :P
<newbie> I tried 9.04 on my desktop, and it doesn't work - had to go back to 8.10
<enzotib> jamescarr: x or gdm?
<Dr_Willis> jamescarr:  restart the gdm service
<thirsteh> lem_: the shared folders wouldn't work, no, but the system would be stable (albeit slow). You should be able to install Open VM Tools, though
<Andrijeski> I uninstalled those plugins/addons and reinstalled flash plugin, but it still doesn't work
<newbie> xfm, what is the command to see about wifi?
<xfm> newbie: iwconfig
<newbie> hold on, I'll try that
<Andrijeski> spixer , applications->add/remove , search for "flash"
<default> does a RAID 0 configuration needs to have 2 harddisks the same size ?
<e1luca> @newbie: there myght be a phisical switch on the laptop
<LadyNikon> newbie: did you answer me about the switch.. i may have missed it with all the scrolling.
<lem_> thirsteh, I was thinking of using a vm for ubuntu on my mac os 10.5. are vm's really slow?
<thirsteh> lem_: my disk i/o with hdparm -t went from 5-10mb/s without vmware tools, to 100-130mb/s with it. Pretty noticeable increase in performance :-)
<xfm> newbie: try also:   lspci | grep -i net
<xfm> and give us the result
<lordmetroid> Why doesn't the numpad keys work?
<loldma> it worked! thanks a lot Dr_Willis! :)
<lem_> thirsteh, so you managed to get the vmware tools installed
<StevenTyler> any idea why  this is not working: grep apple .
<e1luca> @ newbie: or lspci | grep wlan
<thirsteh> lem_: no, VMs on todays machines are fast, but installing tools on VMWare is a must, or it will be slow
<lordmetroid> I have num lock on but there is no characters comming when I press any of them keys
<thirsteh> lem_: yep
<StevenTyler> I know there are many files in the pwd which contains the text "apple"
<Bischoop> Hi
<StevenTyler> grep "apple" . doesn't help either
<lem_> thirsteh, do you use it on a regular basis?
<lordmetroid> Hmm, I can control the mouse with the numpad
<newbie> iwconfig came back lo no wireless  eho0 no wireless, etc
<lordmetroid> Is this what interferes with the normal usages?
 * LadyNikon give sup
<MQDuck> Another question: How do I determine (at the command-line) my real IP address, rather than my one behind the router?
<newbie> I don' know where to look for the switch
<LadyNikon> newbie: what model of laptop is it?
<muelli> StevenTyler: the syntax for "grep" is "grep $needle $haystack" where $needle is the word you're looking for and $haystack are the *files* you are looking in. But the fullstop, you are providing, is a directory.
<LadyNikon> newbie: it should be either on the bottom right, the side, look for the wifi icon
<muelli> StevenTyler: if you want to grep through a directory, try grep -r.
<gordonjcp> LadyNikon: there isn't a big red X, there's a round red "power button" symbol.  In previous versions of Ubuntu, it had Shutdown
<LadyNikon> gordonjcp: you talking about in jaunty? cause i am looking right at it
<newbie> HP Pavillon ZD8000
<LadyNikon> gordonjcp: sorry its a square red power button.. shutdown is the last option
<xfm> newbie: give me the result of "lspci | grep -i net"
<thirsteh> lem_: yep, I have a ton of different VMs at work. One for each product configuration (we make many products, but only one or two can be installed on one machine at any one time, hence the VMs
<lordmetroid> Ahaa, bug, using the keypad to control the mouse cancels all other functionality!
<L3dPlatedLinux> May  3 08:52:54 linuxbox kernel: [  160.805294] gadmin-proftpd[6193]: segfault at 4b ip b794f5c8 sp bfd23cf0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.1800.2[b7926000+3c000]    please some one tell me what this means I get it when starting gadmin-proftpd ( i get this in my sys log and nothing popsup for the app?
<newbie> lo no wireless, eth0, no wireless, wmaster0 no wireless, wlan0 IEEE 802.11g ESID:**
<tom17bombadil> i have trouble to install ubuntu due to my tft-screen, i guess. It is complaining something like 'out of reach' or 'no signal' after some booting-part.
<Dr_Willis> lordmetroid:  you expect the numpad to do both at the same time?
<lem_> thirsteh, so in which way is it slower without the vmware tools? because of the more complicated procedures in case you want to copy files from on os to the other?
<Zzeiss> spixer: you there?
<bilalakhtar> hello guys i have a problem with printer
<bilalakhtar> i hav a hp deskjet 845c printer
<bilalakhtar> its quite old
<lordmetroid> Yes, if I have num lock on I should be able to use the numpad not as a pseudo-cursor but as a numpad
<newbie> xfm, nothing lo, eth0,wmaster
<muelli> !enter | bilalakhtar
<gordonjcp> LadyNikon: not in mine, then... Where do you enable it?
<ubottu> bilalakhtar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LadyNikon> newbie: look on the side
<Dr_Willis> lordmetroid:  theres a 'accessability' feature of that.
<e1luca> @newbie: HP Pavillon ZD8000 has wifi on launch keys
<Zzeiss> spixer: the magic (assuming you're on 9.04) is to (with quotes as shown)     sudo apt-get install ".*gnash.*"
<tom17bombadil> so far i used parameters like vga=771, noapic,acpi=off,pci=noacpi and nolapic
<bilalakhtar> it installs all fine
<bilalakhtar> but
<bilalakhtar> when it prints it prints them in some other font
<bilalakhtar> they look like codes
<muelli> Zzeiss, spixer: better use single quotes to properly quote the argument.
<spixer> Zzeiss: i have fix it but thanks :)
<newbie> I did.  Saw things that look like wifi, but just under, a cnnection
<lordmetroid> That is what I am saying, if that acceciblity function is activated I can only use the numpad as a pseudo-cursor and if I turn the numlock on, I can't use the numpad for anything, cursor nor writing
<Zzeiss> That brings in gnash (not flash) which as of the 9.04 versions plays all of the YouTube por... er, movies that I've tried.
<Uuu> bilalakhtar: sorry, you are quite unreadable, you should write everything in ONE line
<tom17bombadil> is there any apropriate parameters for enabling cooperation of this installation-system and my tft-monitor?
<Zzeiss> spixer: Oh, sorry.
<thirsteh> lem_: it's slower because Ubuntu doesn't 'know' that it's a virtual guest before you install VMWare Tools. When you install it, you effectively install new 'drivers' for the virtual harddrive, ethernet adapter, mouse and keyboard
<L3dPlatedLinux> May  3 08:52:54 linuxbox kernel: [  160.805294] gadmin-proftpd[6193]: segfault at 4b ip b794f5c8 sp bfd23cf0 error 4 in libgobject-2.0.so.0.1800.2[b7926000+3c000]    please some one tell me what this means I get it when starting gadmin-proftpd ( i get this in my sys log and nothing popsup for the app?
<bilalakhtar> i have a problem with hp deskjet 845c printer. it installs fine but when it prints it prints some codes which look like they are from some other font.
<newbie> If I sent you a pic of the thing
<lem_> thirsteh, I see, hmm, hopefully I can manage to install the vmware tools on my mac os
<Uuu> L3dPlatedLinux: on Linux when an app crashes, you'll not see error message in a dialog box in most cases - for that, you can use Terminal, start the app and look what is displayed.
<Darkstriker> hi
<thirsteh> lem_: if you can't, check out the article I linked. It's worked on all of my newer Ubuntu guests
<e1luca> @ newbie: left of the power button http://www.anunturi.ro/ups/1239353490-193377247.jpg
<penthief> L3dPlatedLinux: File a bug with the app.
<lem_> thirsteh, thanks, I will use your link. did you install 9.04 by now? the link's description is for 8.10.
<newbie> brb
<spixer> Anyone can help me, Cant get high sound, i got sound in my speakers but it's low and it's on max.
<thirsteh> lem_: yes, it (almost) worked on 9.04 as well. It still couldn't compile the HGFS driver (vmware's 'shared folders'), but I don't need that
<vatts[afk]> holly shit
<spixer> never mind ;9
<vatts[afk]> quitflood
<vatts[afk]> xD
<LadyNikon> vatts[afk]: language please.
<Dreamglider> How do i restart ALSA sound service ?
<lem_> thirsteh, ok, you helped me to look forward to my vmware use a lot more leisure. I had my fears it wouldn't work out properly, but I guess it will work just fine now.
<lem_> thirsteh, thanks
<thirsteh> lem_: :-) no problem
<newbie> I see the pic of the Pavillon
<newbie> where is the wifi thing that I should see
<newbie> xfm
<newbie> xfm,where on the pic is the wifi thing?
<LadyNikon> newbie: look on the laptop for a picture of the wifi symbol
<LadyNikon> newbie: usually looks like a monitor or a laptop with ))))) it slides from left to right
<LadyNikon> OR.. it may be on the f1 keys
<Dreamglider> my alsa stopped working, i tried to restart it with sudo /etc/init.d/alsa restart but it does not work, im running 8.10. How can i see what caused it to stop ?
<Uuu> Dreamglider: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils maybe? (in my 8.04 there is such file)
<Dreamglider> Uuu, i meant alsa-utils sry
<Labutaw> which is better ebox vs. webmin
<Labutaw> which is better ebox vs. webmin?
<LadyNikon> webmin is bad.
<sacarlson> Dreamglider: you can always look at /var/log/syslog to see if it stoped and why
<Labutaw> so what u prefer?
<LadyNikon> Labutaw: make sure your security is tight when using such interfaces.. i got hacked that way
<Ilaria1990> after ubuntu upgrading, firefox locks up everytime I'm surfing the net. No commands available. Only restart. What can I do to solve the problem? (I'm not expert)
<Uuu> Dreamglider: sudo alsa force-reload or so ;]
<Labutaw> LadyNikon: so what are you using right now?
<LadyNikon> Labutaw: i stopped using anything
<LadyNikon> Labutaw: i just ssh into my boxen now
<LadyNikon> Labutaw: i also use ip chains to limit where i can ssh into the box
<HannaPa> Hi! I'm having trouble setting my ssh up. I get connection refused, 've changed  port in ssh_config, restarted it and opened a port in my router. Have I missed something?
<Labutaw> LadyNikon: how will i activate my ssl
<Labutaw> :)
<xfm> newbie: letf of power button
<nodak_> hello
<Slart> HannaPa: set it to listen to outside connections? ie not just listen on "lo"
<nodak_> anyone know about iptables?
<Labutaw> LadyNikon: any links for me ^_^
<HannaPa> Slart: WIll check that up, is that in ssh_config?
<LadyNikon> nodak_: better to ask the question for it than to ask if anyone knows it
<nodak_> thanks
<Slart> HannaPa: I think so
<LadyNikon> Labutaw: google the ubuntu forums.. i am about to get breakfast
<Slart> HannaPa: iirc it's a listen keyword or similar
<nodak_> ok how do i configure irc to work using iptables for 6667 port
<Houba1986> hey, i have a problem, everytime i connect my laptop to an external monitor, or projector, or tv, the mirror screens doesn't work and it always messes something up. first it changed my visual resolution in xorg.conf to 2304 800, then i changed it back to 2048 768, now i lost my resolution 1280x800, which was my default resolution before. this happened before and i had manually added it into the xrandr, but can't remember how to do it, can someone please t
<baker> what ssl
<cybotron> is there terminal based email client in Ubuntu?
<anon119> pine
<lem_> mutt
<Slart> cybotron: mutt ?
<thirsteh> cybotron: pine, mutt
<lem_> I was first!
<grawity> cybotron: alpine, mutt, mailx
<lem_> ;)
<thirsteh> hehe
<newbie> if he doesn't have a DSL connection, does that change something?
<grawity> lem_: anon119 was first
<MotivatedWarDog> can anyone explain to me, why after i've downloaded Ubuntu and burn the ISO to a CD, it starts up to the first screen. I choose install Ubuntu it just sits there, i choose Check CD for defects it just sits there?
<Uuu> cybotron: alpine
<Labutaw> LadyNikon: left me some of your breakfast ^_^
<cybotron> which one is better?
<Labutaw> LadyNikon: thnx ^_^ for the info
<lem_> grawity, first with mutt
<grawity> lem_: Nope, anon119's "pine" came here first.
<grawity> cybotron: Pine is now renamed to Alpine, btw.
<lem_> grawity, learn to read ... I wrote "mutt" first and that's what I meant....
<grawity> lem_: Ah, hmm
 * lem_ pokes grawity.
<lem_> hua :)
<neldoreth> hey, can someone help me out? ive just installed 9.04, but i need ndiswrapper for my wlan stick - the module ndiswrapper exists, but not the program and i am not able to found it via synaptic - can someone give me a hint
<nodak_> nevermind, think i figured it out :)
<grawity> cybotron: So anyway, 'alpine' might be easier, but 'mutt' is nice too.
<Houba1986> does anyone know how to manually add the resolution 1280x800 to xrandr using the terminal???
<MotivatedWarDog> any ideas ?
<lem_> grawity, never mind, misunderstandings are normal in a chat
<DaveWM> xandros ?  you're not on an eee pc are you?
<DaveWM> heh
<DaveWM> isnt xandros one of those dists that costs money?
<anon119> oo im fast huh
<DaveWM> i dunno
<DaveWM> heh
<Xand3r> hi
<DaveWM> hi
<phix> hi
<Uuu> Houba1986: type 'xrandr' to see resolutions, then 'xrandr -s <num>x<num>'
<MotivatedWarDog> :-(
<newbie> I'll be back in a week
<lem_> in a week??
<Ilaria1990> need help!! my pc keeps on locking up every 15 min of activity in the net!! What should I do?!?
<DaveWM> oh xrandr.... is a command
<DaveWM> lol
<Xand3r> i have created an avi with "Video DVD backup" put i cant scvrol oin the vid
<lem_> newbie, send us a postcard :)
<Dr_Willis> Houba1986:  ive used teh x modeline generator web site to force specific modes in xorg.conf    http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<HannaPa> Slart: cant really find the line, could you help me?
<Slart> Ilaria1990: only when you use the network?
<Xand3r> how can i get it
<Xand3r> scrollableß
<Ilaria1990> slart: yes
<Houba1986> and also, the login screen seems weird, its very huge, like 640x480 resolution, how do i fix tis?
<Slart> HannaPa: you don't have any lines that starts with  ListenAddress ?
<MotivatedWarDog> any ideas ladies and gents ?
<Ilaria1990> slart: after that, the only thing I can do is restart ubuntu from the power button
<HannaPa> Slart: Yeah in sshd_config, it's commented out
<Uuu> Dr_Willis: great tip about modeline generator, can be useful, thanks ;0
<wanna_learn_more> anyone know how to loadbalancing on ubuntu?
<Slart> HannaPa: according to the man page it should then listen to all interfaces.. so that is  not the problem
<wanna_learn_more> load balancing and bonding...i need good documentation ?
<DaveWM> ah
<HannaPa> Slart: Hm, ok.
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, maybe somethings wrong with your cd drive. try a usb-stick instead. it worked just fine for me.
<MotivatedWarDog> dunno, its not the cd rom drive, cuase it worked to make the cd lol
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, another source for this problem could be the distribution you downloaded. what is it exactly?
<redelf> have any a good online game for Ubuntu?
<Slart> redelf: it's not really for ubuntu but progress quest is a great online mmorpg =)
<Slart> !info pq
<ubottu> pq (source: pq): Progress Quest is a "fire and forget" computer role-playing game. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 318 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Houba1986> Dr_Willis, i'm a little confused as to the site you gave me,  i got the modeline, now what do i do?
<phix> my is Dr zimmerman so awesome for
<redelf> ok i try it thx
<Slart> redelf: don't get your hopes up too high =).. also try !games for some bot info
<albert> which is better? xchat-gnome or normal xchat?
<phix> albert: irssi
<Slart> albert: they are different..
<albert> YAY XD
<MotivatedWarDog> Lem_: i got it from their offical website
<albert> brb XD
<Houba1986> Dr_Willis, it says i should add it to my monitor and active modes in screen section, how do i do this?
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, yeah, but there a a lot of distributions
<phix> everyone should hold hands and use irssi
<redelf> like too get some thing on this cpu insted
<redelf> of wow
<Uuu> Houba1986: if you have closed NVidia dirvers, there is nvidia-settings (a GUI tool) which can be used to set resolutions and save 'em
<lem_> ... there ARE a lot of ...
<Houba1986> no, i don't have nvidia, i have intel 945
<Acedip> why my system is launching http cache cleaner every now and then
<Slart> albert: xchat-gnome hides some configuration stuff but has a more polished surface.. xchat offers more configuration but is less shiny
<jlaroche> hello everyone
<MotivatedWarDog> oh then i don't know where i got it from
<jlaroche> Does anyone know how to add a compression type to fileroller's create archive menu?
<Slart> Acedip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241926
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, try ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso from the official website
<albert> normal xchat is better, reminds me of mirc
<IndyGunFreak> albert: eh.. 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other
<MotivatedWarDog> Lem_: Which mirror, becuae thats where i got it last time, though i got the older verson the 8.0.4
<Slart> albert: you can run mIRC using wine.. from what I've heard it works nicely
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, I got a link for ya: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Jaunty_Jackalope
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: why would you want to do that though?... wine apps have a tendency to be buggy.. better to use native linux apps.
<Slart> albert: it will still be mIRC though.. but if you like it I guess it won't be a problem
<phix> albert: irssi!!!!!!!
<grawity> albert: irssi!!!!!
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, the iso I mentioned before is the 'alternate' for i386
<nnull> Guys ive been having problems with FireFox randomly crashing, so ran it out of a terminal all that echo's upon the crash is "Segmentation Fault " .. any ideas?
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: Why do people run mIRC in the first place? people do strange things =)
<phix> albert: sudo apt-get install irssu
<phix> albert: sudo apt-get install irssi
<Uuu> albert: ekg2 ;p
<phix> grawity: <3
<IndyGunFreak> well, a windows user, i can see using mirc, especially when xchat was not free.
<IndyGunFreak> but Linux has a lot of free options, so..
<redelf> what about  the Mana world?
<thirsteh> I've grown quite fond of Quassel IRC, actually
<MotivatedWarDog> Lem_: i guess it could be that i downloaded the desktop verson, and i'm trying to put it on a laptop ? >.<
<IndyGunFreak> irssi.. i could just never get a feel for it.. i'm a GUI whore though, i admit that
<thirsteh> http://quassel-irc.org/
<LjL> phix: why don't you quit it? he's asking about xchat
<HannaPa> irssi rocks
<recon69> got a question, if you run a memtest and it crashes , what does that mean?
<sacarlson> nnull must be eather java or that other propriatary thing
<unixluser> hi guys. if i can't get an answer here for Jaunty, do you think i should ask in #debian? We are the same, right? I can ask about sid
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, nothing wrong with that
<iceroot> i have cronjob, everytime this is executed i get the result via mail. how to stop this email-spam but not stopping the cronjob?
<Acedip> Slart, ty
<Slart> thirsteh: mm, it's nice.. a little more support for customizing it and I might switch
<sacarlson> disable them and see if the problem continues
<phix> LjL: lol, he is asking what is better, I am giving him an alternate choice
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, I'm just telling you what worked for me. it worked without any problems. you just have to wait until the installation is finished. ;)
<Slart> unixluser: no, ask in #debian about debian distros and in #ubuntu about ubuntu distros.. they are not the same.. related but not the same
<phix> LjL: why are you so synical for?
<eierdieb> hej
<Houba1986> hey, can someone please tell me how to add my default 1280x800 resolution back to my pc using terminal and xandr? it disappeared after trying to run two monitors, and now i don't know what to do to get it back
<LjL> phix: i think you've made your point about that, time to move on
<phix> LjL: grawity agreese with me too
<phix> LjL: ok
<thirsteh> Slart: yep, I could use custom coloring for my own text/name in a channel, and some way to reference myself (like $me in mIRC) in a server Perform
<eierdieb> anyone could tell me where to request new features? (pls whisper)
<unixluser> Slart: how come i see a lot of other buntuers in there with me asking about stuff. they say its coz we send them over there
<unixluser> Slart: i don't want to ask because they tell me off
<Slart> unixluser: we don't send ubuntu users to #debian..
<lem_> lol
<lem_> muhahah
<unixluser> Slart: i was sent there a week ago
<LjL> phix: please don't CTCP me, either
<unixluser> Slart: said my question had more answers there
<Slart> unixluser: remember who did it? remember the name and don't trust that person again
<IndyGunFreak> unixluser: then someone was just blowing you off... i've saw ubuntu users get banned htere..lol (i use debian also)
<unixluser> like, more ppl in #debian use it than ubuntu
<recon69> if a memcheck crashes while running, does that mean that the memory is bad or something else is bad?
<asdf_> how do i blacklist packages
<MotivatedWarDog> Lem_: good to go, i'll download that tonight while i'm sleepin hehe
<Slart> recon69: it means something is bad... memory is one suggestion
<phix> LjL: not replying to a CTCP is enough :) you dont have to add to that by stating it on a public channel
<unixluser> Slart: no i dont. but he very friendly
<asdf_> every time i upgrade i have to get rid of shitty packages like bufox
<unixluser> Slart: so i trusted
<lem_> MotivatedWarDog, ok, I wish you luck. gotta grab some food.
<unixluser> yes
<LjL> asdf_: *packages*?
<Ilaria1990> slart: so what should I do? .....
<phix> LjL: even a simple prv msg is too evasive
<Slart> unixluser: don't trust the friendly people.. trust the grumpy ones =)
<recon69> Slart: it's just that I would expect the memchecker to not crash with bad memory?
<grawity> LjL: Agreed -- if you don't like CTCPs, block them, disable them, fake replies, but if you don't - don't complain either
<recon69> *not expect
<phix> asdf_: hat is bufox?
<phix> s/hat/what/
<asdf_> ubufox
<Slart> recon69: mem checker needs a small portion of working memory to run.. if it doesn't get that it will crash
<asdf_> its a firefox extention
<phix> Slart: does it state that before running?
<fde> unixluser: just don't mention that you're using Ubuntu in #debian , and generally you will indeed get better answers... this channel tends to simply have less experience than there.
<Houba1986> i tried xrandr -s 1280x800 -r 60, but it says size 1280x800 not found in available modes. how do i add it? i have the modeline i created using the x free86 modeline generator
<TUPUE_> Tout ceux qui sont ici et qui me comprennent, sont des fils de putes.
<phix> Slart: if not then it is a poorly designed program
<Slart> !fr  | TUPUE_
<ubottu> TUPUE_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<phix> more gui programs in Linux should be UI evaluated
<recon69> Slart: also my system only crashes in linux, not widows
<TUPUE_> Je ne parle pas en français
<Slart> phix: hmm.. try to figure out how a program is supposed to "state that" before it runs..
<unixluser> fde: they know i fi'm from ubuntu
<unixluser> fde: i don't ask questions properly
<unixluser> really basic only
<phix> Slart: easy,   if(badMemory) { doNotCrash(); }
<fde> phix: feel free to design mockups... most programs for Linux are written by developers for developers, and pay very little attention to regular users... I mean, what do they care? It's not like they're selling a product, they just want an app that does what they need
<neldoreth> ah, i found it with aptitute
<unixluser> Slart: fde: IndyGunFreak: okay i stay :D
<grawity> fde: Unfortunately yes.
<TUPUE_> Quoi ?
<phix> fde: that is the wrong aproach
<Slart> phix: hehe..
<Uuu> TUPUE_: try #ubuntu-xx (xx = code like en, fr, ...)
<unixluser> do you guys know how to open holses through iptables firewall?
<Slart> !english | TUPUE_
<ubottu> TUPUE_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TUPUE_> Ta dis quoi sur ma mère Uuu ?
<fde> phix: why? you gonna pay them if they pay more attention to where things are located in the app?
<Uuu> anyone understand him? ;p
<unixluser> not nat. only desktop machine. I need to open ports with iptables for p2p. but i have block all in policy atm
<marco76> tvtime. anyone using it?
<Dr_Willis> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.7-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 272 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<Andy80> hi all
<phix> fde: alot of linux contributors should get a life and evaulate actual user use instead of designing programs to their ability
<fde> grawity: why unfortunately? I find "user friendly" apps just make things take longer and make things harder to find
<Slart> unixluser: just set some ports to "accept".. man iptables should tell you how to do that
<unixluser> Dr_Willis: for me?
<grawity> fde: Depends on the "friendliness".
<Slart> unixluser: but of course.. ufw is much easier.. or gufw
<unixluser> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<fde> phix: umm... that's just it, they have a life, they write programs for your use in their free time.
<Dr_Willis> unixluser:  see if it does what you need.
<unixluser> Slart, Dr_Willis: can i save iptables rules with (g)ufw, and if i remove (g)ufw later, i can use those rules manually?
<Ilaria1990> guys, can you tell me another channel to ask for support please? Thanks!
<fde> grawity: I cite Gnome and recent changes to KDE as proof that "user friendly" almost always means "more time consuming"
<Uuu> TUPUE_: niente, nic, nothing, nichts ;/
<salvo> ciaooo
<Dr_Willis> unixluser:  all these tools just are front ends to generate the proper iptable rules from what ive seen
<Ilaria1990> salvo: salvo, te la cavi con ubuntu????
<LjL> !it | Ilaria1990
<salvo> qualke italiano
<ubottu> Ilaria1990: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<salvo> lo uso da poco
<phix> fde: wrong approach, programs should be written freely that actually gives benefit to users, then they will use your program and require further support if they want more feature, in which you get paid, then you release results to the open source community
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Andy80> I'm running Jaunty on a secondary hard disk and I'd like to reinstall it on the primary hard disk, where I've a running RAID1 for my / mount point and another for /home. The question is: do I need Jaunty ALTERNATE Install or the desktop version is enough too? N.b: the RAID1 is already configured and is running on a Intrepid (I cannot upgrade because I'm getting too many errors, since I've installed too many 3rd party p
<Andy80> ackages).
<fde> phix: actually, that's not true, they write apps for THEIR use in their free time, and release them under an open source license so that maybe others find them useful
<phix> fde: that is pretty much how it is done
<TUPUE_> Uuu flurtanagen slurg ? sploken nege ubuntu 80$ canadanen ?
<salvo> dimmi
<phix> fde: if you dont agree then ask connical
<LjL> !offtopic | fde, phix
<ubottu> fde, phix: please see above
<salvo> cosa ti serve
<fde> phix: feel free to stick to apps that have a paid developer base  :/
<LjL> !it | salvo
<ubottu> salvo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<phix> fde: paid developers release close source applications that have a lot of bugs and becomes useless to user
<phix> fde: many eye balls == a better application
<Seeker`> phix: fde please take it to -offtopic
<fde> phix: half of what Canonical have developed is closed source... everything else is someone elses work
<phix> as bugs are detected and corrected earlier
<phix> fde: half? so Ubuntu is just half of what Canocial has developed?
<LjL> !ops | fde, phix refuse to stop the offtopic
<ubottu> fde, phix refuse to stop the offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Uuu> Is there a Ubuntu channel for Basque lang? I think tupue uses that (translator says so)
<Uuu> !baq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baq
<scribawf> Any suggestions for fix of Flashplayer on Opera/Firefox/Seamonkey since upgrade to 9.04?
<odinsbane> is there a good way to put packages on a cd, So that somebody could install them from the cd?
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<phix>  seeker` lol, I should know better than talking about ubuntu and canonical related topics in a ubuntu channel? I will remember that next time for sure!
<kingslaye505> scribawf: i'm having the same problem with flash
<azlon> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<phix> warning! flash is not ubuntu related!
<IndyGunFreak> does gnash work w/ youtube yet?
<LjL> phix: which part of "Ubuntu *support*" is hard to grasp?
<Slart> phix: this is not just an ubuntu channel.. it's an ubuntu-support channel..for end user support.. hence ot
<phix> it is off topic!
<phix> :)
<phix> ok
<Dr_Willis> whining about offtopic is offtopic.!
<phix> <3
<Slart> IndyGunFreak: haven't tried it in a while.. I'd be surprised though
<grawity> phix: #ubuntu is for helping people with Ubuntu things.
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: yeah.. same here
<broke> problem to install flash for adobe
<scribawf> UH sorry but isn't flash used in Firefox/Opera/Seamonkey (part of Ubuntu Pckgs?
<IndyGunFreak> broke: what have you tried?
<Uuu> and whining about whining about offtopic? ;p
<phix> grawity: I have a problem with Ubuntu
<Slart> scribawf: afaik it's available as a separate package.. but not installed by default
<Hymnosis> lol
<scribawf> BUT Firefox is part of Ubuntu AND installed by default.
<Slart> scribawf: yup
<broke> I have tried to install from adobe to 8.04 and above for ubuntu
<Slart> scribawf: the same thing with java
<LjL> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<scribawf> and...how about "other" pckgs (Third Party etc.)  but they are desired to make it complimentary to work.
<dewd> Hi somehow virtualbox is not correctly configured on an machine (according to apt) that has virtual machines up and running that I can't take down
<recon69> scribawf: not sure what your issues with flash is, but works on my 9.04 install
<kingslaye505> ubottu: there's nothing on the wiki for 9,04, does that mean that it will not work period?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dewd> the configure stage fails as the modules are in use
<Slart> scribawf: huh? didn't understand that.. can you rephrase it?
<Dr_Willis> Flash on Clean new 9/04 install here.. works  well.
<dewd> how can i make apt know that the package is correctly
<dewd> so i can install other software
<scribawf> recon69: OK well have had a bad experience trying to get the "other" 3rd Party pckgs to work since 9.04.
<TUPUE_> Argthh goganaaaa chouetten !!!!
<broke> problem to install flash for adobe
<jelly12gen> np: Tool - Vicarious
<recon69> scribawf: if you did an upgrade, might be worth trying to remove/reinstall the packages you having trouble with
<scribawf> recon69: but works fine on my other box w/8.10 and even on a different OS (OpenSusse).
<disappearedng> how do I use grep to find the phrase bean in all the files within this directory and its subdirectory?
<Uuu> TUPUE_: "ich habe guten morgen", we know
<jelly12gen> disappearedng: man grep
<jelly12gen> disappearedng: or just google it
<Seeker`> TUPUE_: Do you have a support question?
<TUPUE_> i kicketen bouletten #ubuntu-it...
<sacarlson> disappearedng:  grep bean *
<disappearedng> i did
<jelly12gen> sacarlson: that isnt recursive
<Dr_Willis> proberly need some recurssive option  -R or -r .. not sure..
<sacarlson> grep -r bean *
<jelly12gen> disappearedng: use the -r option for RECURSION
<scribawf> recon69:  tnx for info, but did that just a few times already 2 times in fact, but no go.
<Dr_Willis> Recuswive reppetition!
<DigitalKiwi> is it true ubuntu users fix their problems with chmod 777?
<dewd> there is no way to make dpkg skip the configure stage for an package ?
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:   sounds like somthing windows users are used to doing.
<DigitalKiwi> windows users have chmod?
<enzotib> dewd: why do you wnat this?
<enzotib> want*
<Raylz> what program does someone usually use to make soundtracks for games?
<scribawf> recon69: Oh well, that's what "learnin'" is all about.
<Mion> Raylz: anything
<jelly12gen> Raylz: spamming the channels
<DigitalKiwi> but i heard you were all noobs (one of your own betrayed you)
<jelly12gen> Raylz: just google it
<Paolo88> hi!
<dewd> enzotib: because the package is currently properly installed, virtual machines are running and i need to install some other software
<Slart> DigitalKiwi: we are.. all of us.. all of the time
<Dr_Willis> DigitalKiwi:  you have a actual support question?
<magnet> DigitalKiwi: you're such an original troll.
<jelly12gen> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
 * erUSUL do no t feed the TROLL
<odinsbane> scribawf: maybe ou haven't removed your original flash install.
<LjL> !ops | digitalkiwi is ban evading, i believe
<ubottu> digitalkiwi is ban evading, i believe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
 * jelly12gen DigitalKiwi uses a CRAPPY distro
<dewd> enzotib: the configure stage want's to unload modules which are in use because of the running virtual machines
<dewd> which should stay up
<jelly12gen> i heard DigitalKiwi uses gentoo
<odinsbane> scribawf: try locate libflashplayer.so and see all the places it turns up.
<LostandFound> hey everybody, has anyone of you solved the sd card reader in ubuntu 9.04 bug on a hp laptop?
<gnomefreak> LjL: you are still an op arent you?
<scribawf> recon69:  Thought I done just just that, but will search for libflashplayer.so and see what happens.  Tnx
<DigitalKiwi> shamus: don't worry, were all just beginners. Some of us are advanced beginners. And I heard, some of those beginners even hack the kernel. *g* Lets start over: What is  the problem, you want to solve?
<DigitalKiwi> wow that was a lot of scrolling
<PROject-Emerald> I agree.
<scribawf> odinsbane:  Thank You for that tip, I'll try anything at this point!
<DigitalKiwi> who said that removed so he's not embarassed
<DigitalKiwi> he said he'd been a beginner for 14 years :/
<DigitalKiwi> 08:56 < LjL> !ops | digitalkiwi is ban evading, i believe
<DigitalKiwi> I have never been banned from #ubuntu or any of its sub channels
<DigitalKiwi> thanks though
<Slart> ok, now I see where the "annoying" part comes in
<Dr_Willis> Untill now.. :()
<PROject-Emerald> Is marijuana bad for ym Linux box? I've just tried to put an ounce of cannabis into my processor to get a vaporizer-esque effect but now there's a lot fo smoke and sparks
<PROject-Emerald> of*
<PROject-Emerald> my*
<magnet> lol
<dewd> sooo no way to manipulate the apt database directly or something ?
<PROject-Emerald> Welcome Back
<PROject-Emerald> ::3
<magnet> dewd: libapt
<Uuu> this weekend iseems not to be good for people, i see ;]
<Dr_Willis> dewd:  proberly not a good idea. theres the apt-get manuals/docs that may have some info
<jelly12gen> DigitalKiwi: you fail
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<PROject-Emerald> !marijuana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marijuana
<PROject-Emerald> damn
<elky> jelly12gen, no need for that.
<gnubie> scribawf; 64bit?
<DigitalKiwi> it closed the window when you kicked me :(
<unixluser> wow, ops must have left the building
<PROject-Emerald> Guys I'm not even kidding. It's seriously smoking and sparking and stuff
<PROject-Emerald> How do I fix it???
<jelly12gen> nah elvis left the building
<unixluser> cut yourself
<PROject-Emerald> ZOMG REPORTED
<PROject-Emerald> !report | unixluser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report
<fde> dewd: there is no apt database... /var/lib/dpkg/ is the closest to a database you'll find...
<magnet> PROject-Emerald: try to remove the marijuana and send it to me
<PROject-Emerald> damn
<elky> PROject-Emerald, this is completely inappropriate discussion
<magnet> I will anaylyze it further
<PROject-Emerald> but it's legitimate none the less.
<LostandFound> hey anyone here operating the 9.04? want to ask about a common bug and if anyone has gotten over it...
<scribawf> gnubie:  well at this point, I don't think so but could be wrong?? is that possible?
<unixluser> PROject-Emerald: if you are smoking pot.. way to waste it on an irc channel, dipshit
<Slart> LostandFound: go ahead
<fde> dewd: there is also some stuff in /var/cache/apt/ (most notably archives)
<magnet> LostandFound: yep
<LostandFound> hey magnet
<Slart> LostandFound: I think most users here have 9.04 by now
<unixluser> elky: thanks
<LostandFound> im talking about the sd card reader bug
<dewd> fde: ok but there is no dpkg/apt command which will just "reinstall" the package and skip the stupid configure script that wants to unload  modules that are in use now ?
<Dr_Willis> LostandFound:  with many laotops thers specific tweaks.
<maria__> hello all.  I have a 16mbit internet connection.  But for some reason when I installed Ubuntu 8.10....im downloading constantly at 1mbit.  Where can I make a setting change on the NIC to 11 or 56mbit?
<gnubie> scribawf; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-not-working-after-jaunty-upgrade-64bit.html solution 3 worked 4 me but I have the 64bit 9.04
<magnet> LostandFound: sorry I don't use sd cards
<LostandFound> i found something
<Dr_Willis> LostandFound:  check the forums for your specific brand
<Slart> LostandFound: hmm.. I don't have one of those.. can't really help you with it
<dewd> like rpm has
<LostandFound> but i'm not sure if it works for me
<thomasfedb> Is there a way to restric access to a network interface to only one program (but all ports)?
<scribawf> gnubie:  installed everything earlier from the get go anyways as 32bit
<Slart> maria__: wireless?
<LostandFound> should i send you the link?
<Mion> dewd: that would actually be a useful feature, so ubuntu removed it
<Seveas> maria__, maybe the server you download from has no more bandwidth :)
<kingslaye505> maria_: that depends on the speed of the server you're connecting to as well
<odinsbane> Can I check the integrity of a cd w/out rebooting my computer and checking?
<dr_computo> hey guys i need to change my LUKS password... i know it's cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/HDD, but what should HDD be? my boot partition (ext2) is on /dev/sda5 is that it? pls help!
<DigitalKiwi> Mion: troll!
<maria__> Slart  yes wireless
<PROject-Emerald> elky: What crawled up your apt-get cavity?
<DigitalKiwi> are you on mixed b/g?
<scribawf> gnubie; tnx will check that out also, maybe got something to gain?
<DigitalKiwi> or b? or g?
<maria__> Seveas others in the house are using full bandwidth.  this problem is with my NIC Ubuntu setting
<fde> dewd: you can download only, and edit the scripts like <package>.preinst and <package>.postinst
<magnet> dewd: you can do that with APT if you read the manual carefully
<gnubie> scribawf; always fun
<magnet> dewd: (look for skip pre-inst / post-inst)
<Slart> maria__: not really sure.. you've looked at the documentation you get from typing !wifi in here?
<maria__> what switches can i change to increase
<dewd> magnet thanks
<maria__> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fde> dewd: actually, you'd need to apt-get -d source <package> ... or use dpkg-deb to extract the package
<DigitalKiwi> bad drivers maybe?
<maria__> Slart  thanks, ill do a bit of reading there and see what i can find
<PROject-Emerald> Why is #ubuntu full of hard asses? :'( #kubuntu is friendlier
<magnet> Mion: I hope you realize that ubuntu doesn't "remove" anything
<DigitalKiwi> LIES
<Dr_Willis> PROject-Emerald:  try #archlinux
<Seeker`> PROject-Emerald: stop it now
<DigitalKiwi> I can no longer rm -rf <root>*
<thomasfedb> Is there a way to restric access to a network interface to only one program (but all ports)?
<fde> PROject-Emerald: they both follow the same social contract... there is simply more people here, thus more personalities...
<jlaroche> has anyone else here noticed that the system sounds in ubuntu don't work? They didn't work in 8.10 and still don't in 9.04.
<DigitalKiwi> ubuntu removed it from rm >.>
<magnet> DigitalKiwi: I'm sure you can
<SauLus> on my jaunty my vimrc is not being read. The same file is working perfectly on my debian Lenny. Any ideas how to make this work on jaunty?
<thomasfedb> That program being vmware server
<Natanael_L> I want to upgrade to VLC 0.9.9, and have Ubuntu 8.10.
<thomasfedb> DigitalKiwi: do you know how?
<Seveas> thomasfedb, using apparmor you should be able to do so I believe
<scribawf> gnubie;  is that the word? "fun", well it's more like a challenge!
<jlaroche> has anyone else here noticed that the system sounds in ubuntu don't work? They didn't work in 8.10 and still don't in 9.04.
<thomasfedb> Seveas: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> jlaroche: what system sounds?.. like startup and exit?
<Natanael_L> How can I upgrade? VLC 0.9.9 ain't in the repository, only VLC 0.9.4
<Slart> thomasfedb: interesting question.. you might be able to use something like "ident" to make the firewall check what user/app is on the other side.. let me know if you find out how to do it
<Mion> jlaroche: they work if you use esd, but esd is a mess
<Uuu> test
<Dr_Willis> Natanael_L:  see if theres some newer versions on the PPA repo sites. or use source.
<DigitalKiwi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/174283 thomasfedb
<Uuu> last test
<Seveas> Mion, in 9.04 it's all using libcanberra / gstreamer / pulseaudio I thought
<DigitalKiwi> hi Uuu wut
<Uuu> DigitalKiwi: wut?
<Natanael_L> jlaroche: It works over here
<magnet> DigitalKiwi: If it were so, just apt-get source coreutils, remove the patch, and rebuild it :)
<jlaroche> what is esd?
<DigitalKiwi> you said test
<Natanael_L> At least on login and stuff
<mattgirv> esound sound daemon
<Adyeths> so... my computer locked up yet again... and I still haven't gotten a solution as to why in ubuntu starting with the 8.10 release this has been happening.... *sigh*
<Mion> jlaroche: something that you don't want to use
<jlaroche> Natanael_L mind if I pm you for a sec?
<phix> how do I get code completion working on netbeans on junty? it works fine in hardy
<jlaroche> Mion: okay
<mattgirv> er, enlightened sound daemon i mean. jlaroche
<Natanael_L> Dr_Willis: Where? Links and stuff?
<Seveas> jlaroche, esd is obsolete :)
<Uuu> DigitalKiwi: I tried if I can paste multiple lines with my console iRC client... unfortunately I can't.
<jlaroche> k
<Natanael_L> feel free to PM me
<neldoreth> hey, is anyone of you using an fritzbox wlan usb n stick under ubuntu 9.04 32-bit - i was able to use it successfully in arch64, but on ubuntu32 bit, it doesnt create a wlan0 device on modprobe ndiswrapper
<Natanael_L> Found the videolan channel ;)
<DigitalKiwi> gotta run :(
<jlaroche> My issue is not everything plays.... Startup sound plays, but trash sound doesn't, logoff doesn't... most everything doesn't... except for login
<Fillado> does anyone have experience on setting the resolution in Ubuntu without a monitor (that you remotely connect to)?
<thomasfedb> Slart: thats not quite what i'm trying to acheive. I'm running a linux firewall under vmware server so I dont want direct access to the host on one NIC
<Seveas> Fillado, DISPLAY=:0 xrandr
<jlaroche> and I've gone into sounds and cusomized them to see for sure... still doesn't play what I change (unless its logon)
<Natanael_L> jlaroche: Well, I usually don't use those things. But I think that's because it's not set
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
 * Adyeths wonders if anyone here has a clue as to why ubuntu 8.10 and now 9.04 would be locking up on him requiring him to turn the power off and on and restart it.
<jlaroche> well i'm saying I manually set them
<jlaroche> I really think things like this don't get noticed because ubuntu users don't generally use them, notice, or care enough when they see it doesn't work
<Natanael_L> System > Settings > Sound > Tab named "Sound"
<Fillado> Seveas: what do I do with that? :)
<jlaroche> yeah.. that's where it is
<Natanael_L> There you've got a bunch of system sound settings
<Natanael_L> So you've set it already?
<Natanael_L> Hmmm...
<Seveas> Fillado, man xrandr
<Seveas> ;)
<jlaroche> yes... i said that many times....
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking htere was some other global place to enable/dsable sound settings...
<dewd> omg this shouldn't be so hard to find
<Dr_Willis> but i always turn the annoying thing off.
<Dr_Willis> Not in linux to check at the moment either.
<e1luca> I have a smb share. It works well but I can't find it in file/open from programs? where is it mounted?
<fde> Seveas: you're correct, that is the method used upstream nowadays
<sacarlson> e1uca my guess is it mounts in /media
<Dr_Willis> e1luca:  gnome file namager 'browses' the shares. it dosent mount them.
<spixer> How to install java?
<jlaroche> so.. no thoughts o the broken sounds?
<Dr_Willis> e1luca:   some programs can handle the smb://whatever/whever type url  some cant.
<e1luca> so how do I mont it than?
<Natanael_L> jlaroche: Do you really need it?
<jlaroche> wow
<sacarlson> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> e1luca:  you could always mount them with the mount command.
<`Ned> wget stopped working. I keep getting 'bash: wget-r: command not found'. how do I fix this?
<Seveas> spixer, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Slart> `Ned: sudo apt-get install wget
<spixer> Seveas: Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> unless thers somthing 'new' in 9.04 to let you mount them.. ibe not seen a gui way.
<e1luca> @Dr_Willis tnx
<Slart> `Ned: or add a space between wget and -r   wget -r instead of wget-r
<mattgirv> jlaroche, Go through this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 <
<Seveas> `Ned, either type wget correctly and don't spell it 'wget-r', or unalias wget if this is in an alias :)
<Dr_Willis> e1luca:  you might want to check out the fusesmb command also.
<Adyeths> is there anyone here who has a clue as to why ubuntu 8.10 and now 9.04 would be locking up requiring me turn the power off and on and restart my computer.
<jlaroche> thanks mattgirv
<tomoyuki28jp> urxvt is much slower than gnome-terminal and mlterm.  Is that normal?
<Seveas> Adyeths, look in /var/log/* after the restart for clues. It could be a hardware hang, kernel bug or something else.
<mattgirv> jlaroche, Should clear up any sound related conflicts you have, and should bolster compatibility with everything working with each other
<Adyeths> there are never any messages in /var/log
<`Ned> Slart, oops my bad...thanks for pointing that out
<Uuu> tomoyuki28jp: I noticed that urxvt is slower for ncurses programs, so maybe it's normal.
<Adyeths> which makes this especially frustrating because I don't know where to even begin looking to find a solution to this problem.
<Uuu> tomoyuki28jp: but not very slow.
<tomoyuki28jp> Uuu: I see. Would you recommend any other terminals?
<sacarlson> adyeths maybe hardware problem
<cparzewski> unitedpotsmokers, gotta roach?
<sacarlson> my bad memory conector caused that
<Uuu> tomoyuki28jp: if you need utf8: roxterm, xfce4-terminal maybe
<mib_x8cjjx> Hey everyone is there anyone to see who logs onto the machine via remote desktop?? as in if it's logged someplace
<tomoyuki28jp> Uuu: thanks for the info, I will take a look at them.
<sacarlson> clean the contacts with a pencel eraser,  try the mem test run for long time to be sure
<Dr_Willis> e1luca:  fusesmb seems to be working good now under 9.04 for me. :)  it makes accessing windows networks a lot easier.
<darkham> what about MAME on Ubuntu?
<Adyeths> and how would I fix this "bad memory connector" if thats what the problem is? also, wouldn't that produce problems with memtest as well? because I haven't seen any problems when running memtest.
<Dr_Willis> darkham:  what about it?
<Seveas> darkham, apt-cache search mame :)
<Dr_Willis> !info xmame
<ubottu> Package xmame does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> !info mame
<ubottu> Package mame does not exist in jaunty
<sacarlson> adyeths clean the conectors with an eraser
<e1luca> @Dr_wilis I'm just reading about that . tnx for the tip
<mattgirv> !info sdlmame
<ubottu> sdlmame (source: sdlmame): An emulator for many arcade games. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.129-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9173 kB, installed size 33636 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<DonaldShimoda> hi, anybody using jaubty have kernel panics using x?
<Adyeths> I will try that in a few minutes.
<DonaldShimoda> happen every two days almost
<Seveas> DonaldShimoda, do you have a picture of the panic text?
<Jack8899> I have no sound in Kaffeine. I try to use my dvb card, the video is working, but no sound, Help?!
<IndyGunFreak> DonaldShimoda: i've not..
<DonaldShimoda> no, because happens in x and the only way to start is pressing the power button
<DonaldShimoda> either alt +sysrq+ anything works
<hans> how do i create mindmaps in latex?
<Seveas> DonaldShimoda, then how do you know it's a kernel panic?
<Uuu> tomoyuki28jp: and of course xterm, also konsole, eterm, lxterminal, mlterm, should have UTF-8
<DonaldShimoda> caps locks blinking
<Natanael_L> How big are the changes in between 8.10 and 9.04?
<Seveas> Natanael_L, read the release notes :)
<DonaldShimoda> Seveas, caps locks blinking
<scunizi> !release | Natanael_L
<ubottu> Natanael_L: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<unixluser> hello how do i set keyboard delay + repeat?
<unixluser> i want to set it in .xinitrc
<BlessJah> Hi All!
<ney> hi everyone. iv just installed ubuntu 9 i64 on my notebook. but o got no sound at all, even on the headphones
<ney> how do i troubleshoot this?
<tomoyuki28jp> Uuu: thanks for the info, I appreciate it.
<Uuu> tomoyuki28jp: :)
<tomoyuki28jp> :)
<BlessJah> ney: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<BlessJah> ney: (than stop it CTRL+C)
<Seveas> unixluser, .xinitrc isn't used much. Try system -> prefs -> keyboard if you're using gnome
<BlessJah> ney: will check if speakers are broken
<Mion> ney: alsamixer, check the levels and if main/pcm is muted
<unixluser> Seveas: i'm playing with different WM's now, so i can't do it just for gnome. thanks though
<unixluser> i need something that can work with all WM i try
<BlessJah> i've got strange question
<BlessJah> is it possible to use pc speaker (inside box) instead of normal multrimedia speakers?
<Seveas> BlessJah, only for simple beeps
<tdn> I need to reinstall an Ubuntu machine. Therefor I would like to export the list of installed packages, so that I can easily install the same packages on the new system. How do I do this?
<BlessJah> Seveas: no hope for me?
<Seveas> tdn, dpkg --get-selections
<Svish|eee> why does logging in with SSH to my laptop running Ubuntu take so loong??
<mickey> ever sense i updated my ubuntu flash stopped w0orkin and I got it installed
<DonaldShimoda> Seveas, anyidea?
<ney> whoa! thanks, ill do one at a time
<tdn> Seveas, thanks.
<elaphe> hi there
<Seveas> tdn, and on the other box: cat exported_file > dpkg --set-selections && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<tdn> Seveas, thanks.
<juniorrrrr> where i can identify my wireless-board ?!
<Mion> lspci
<Seveas> juniorrrrr, lspci
<Seveas> (or lsusb if it's internal/external usb)
<Jack8899> i cannot mount my iso anymore. I try: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /media/disk/Software\ Archiv/Linux/Ubuntu\ CD /media/kubuntucd   ---> but it says ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<Mion> Jack8899: drop the ro
<juniorrrrr> Seveas:  thanks man!, i was trying lspci but lsusb works
<ney> BlessJah, i got some white noise on the speakers
<ney> so, theyr not dead
<BlessJah> ney: so they're working
<BlessJah> ney: kill using ctrl+c
<thor> Excuse me , why does kismet depend on wireshark  ?
<ney> noww i gotta find the sliders
<Natanael_L> I've tried mounting an ISO to (the 9.04 ISO), and then Nautilus crashes when I try to open it
<ney> where do i find the volume controls?
<thirsteh> ney: alsamixer
<Seveas> ney, application -> sound & video
<ney> the one i got on the pannel its on the top
<Natanael_L> Just right click, and click mount. Don't know remember if I've installed anything for that.
<Jack8899> Mion: then it says: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/disk/Software\ Archiv/Linux/Ubuntu\ CD /media/kubuntucd
<Jack8899> /media/disk/Software Archiv/Linux/Ubuntu CD: Is a directory
<phix> lol
<sacarlson> thor it may use some similar libs but wireshare doen't have to be installed
<ney> Seveas, well, i dont got alsamixer there, ill apt-get it
<darkham> Seveas: yes , i'm downloaded sdlmame from synaptic, but i don't know what i must do for run some rom
<annaimkonki> hi everyone. i am very impressed by JJ 9.04.
<annaimkonki> wow!
<thirsteh> Jack8899: you need to point to the actual .iso file
<Mion> I'm not :/
<Mion> ney: alsa-utils or something like that
<mickey> ever sense i updated my ubuntu flash stopped w0orkin and I got it installed
<ney> well, gnome-alsamixer, or alsamixergui?
<Seveas> darkham, me neither. Try searching help.ubuntu.com or googl
<`Ned> I'm trying to download my website with wget and it keeps saying 'Loading robots.txt; please ignore errors.'...'404 Not Found'?
<annaimkonki> pretty fast i must say. any good wallpapers?
<Jack8899> thirsteh: oh, right ^^
<BlessJah> ney: try to add mixer plugin to panel
<phix> LjL: I have a problem with ubuntu, every time I type in irssi irc.freenode.org then type in /j #ubuntu I seem to always find a bunch of f*cktards in there, what is the solution to that?
<darkham> Seveas: thanx tha same?
<darkham> Seveas: thanx tha same!
<LjL> !ops | phix
<ubottu> phix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<phix> oh noes
<thirsteh> `Ned: try wget with -erobots=off ?
<phix> it was a support question!
<mickey> ever sense i updated my ubuntu flash stopped w0orkin and I got it installed
<gnomefreak> !language phix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language phix
<phix> mickey: I updated from 8.10 and tracker kept crashing
<Natanael_L> ney: For Ubuntu, it's up to the right by default, next to the clock
<Natanael_L> annaimkonki: Lucky you that has room for the upgrade/install on your root partition
<`Ned> thirsteh, like this? 'wget -r http://www.mysite.com erobots=off'?
<scunizi> phix: irc.freenode.net NOT irc.freenode.org
<annaimkonki> what do you mean Natanael_L ?
<ney> Natanael_L, the one i got next to the clock is on the max volume
<annaimkonki> how do you know?
<threequarks> i got a question to do with nautilus how do you change the default icon move behaviour from "move" to "copy"?
<`Ned> thirsteh,  I meant 'wget -r http://www.mysite.com -erobots=off' is that how you type it?
<tomoyuki28jp> Does anyone know a good wallpaper about open source projects?
<Seveas> !themes | tomoyuki28jp
<ubottu> tomoyuki28jp: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thirsteh> `Ned: yes, or wget -m -erobots=off http://www.mysite.com
<tindo> can anyone tell me if google gadgets will work with ubuntu 9.04?
<tomoyuki28jp> Seveas: thanks a lot!
<ney> thanks guys!
<mickey> Does anyone know why flash doesn't work in the new ubuntu?
<devil> re bonjour :)
<ney> but its kinda VERY low
<uski> hi; i just installed 9.04, and I can't find the VLC package in Synaptic; has it been removed or something? i do have the "universe" mirror enabled
<ney> anyway, even with the master and pcm on top
<dassouki> WARNING **: expected enumeration type MooPanePosition, but got GtkPositionType instead
<ney> ill put on the hadphone, speakers anyway must be a bug
<ney> let it be
<mickey> Does anyone know why flash doesn't work in the new ubuntu?
<`Ned> thirsteh, I tried both commands and I'm still getting the same results. I keep getting only the index.html...nothing else gets downloaded
<Natanael_L> Hate this WLAN...
<thirsteh> `Ned: tried with '-m' too? Still 404?
<raboof> does Jaunty have a functional realtime kernel again?
<Natanael_L> annaimkonki: My root paritition is too small for an upgrade
<mattgirv> mickey: I had the same problem. sudo apt-get remove flashplayer-*
<mattgirv> mickey: then reinstall it
<`Ned> thirsteh, yes, I tried 'wget -m -erobots=off http://www.mysite.com' also
<redelf> Progress Quest how too play?
<annaimkonki> Natanael_L: oic. well i just did a clean install. removed everything. works well. it kind of sucks every release is in just 3 mos.
<mickey> mattgirv, E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-*
<redelf> the cpu play for me
<annaimkonki> kind a make you want to try it out.
<threequarks> is there a gnome chatroom for asking nautilus questions?  (i want nautilus to always copy , rather than move files..)
<mattgirv> mickey: whoops my bad
<annaimkonki> i think canonical is giving me ubunflu
<mattgirv> mickey: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-*
<jlaroche> okay guys... its not my system or how my sound is set up... the sound preferences are completely broken in ubuntu. I challenge you... go to your sound precerences tab, disable "Logout" and then try clicking where the play button WOULD have been if you didn't disable. Guess what? Hear that?
<`Ned> thirsteh, no wait, I meant to say no I'm not getting the 404 error any more in the terminal, but the result is still the same...I only get the index.html
<daasdingo> hi, when I tried to install qt4-doc on a fresh install of 9.04 I got a cache error when reading /var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb, so I tried deleting it so apt would download it again, but now I get this error when trying to install ANY package : qt4-doc_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb, does anyone know how to solve this?
<jlaroche> okay guys... its not my system or how my sound is set up... the sound preferences are completely broken in ubuntu. I challenge you... go to your sound precerences tab, disable "Logout" and then try clicking where the play button WOULD have been if you didn't disable. Guess what? Hear that?
<lwizardl> what would I need so that I could do remote installs of a computers os? I want to be able to do the os install as if i was in front of the machine
<mib_x8cjjx> I am behind a router without any vnc ports forwarded.  How is it possible an unknown user made a remote desktop connection to my system?  Only port available is my ssh one
<hitman_88> i want help with backtrack 3
<unixluser> jlaroche: nope, don't hear anything. can't click on anything
<jlaroche> interesting
<thirsteh> `Ned: then most likely, wget can't find any links to follow (i.e. it's a Flash site or the links are generated through JavaScript)
<thirsteh> `Ned: What's the real URL?
<Itaku`brb> whats the download link to ubuntu for ps3?
<jlaroche> this is a clean install of 9.04 64bit.. why would it be broken here out of the box
<mattgirv> mickey: Then run sudo apt-get install flashplugin-*
<mickey> mattgirv, still dont work after reinstall
<BlessJah> how can i generate other 'beeps' levels?
<daasdingo> hi, when I tried to install qt4-doc on a fresh install of 9.04 I got a cache error when reading /var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb, so I tried deleting it so apt would download it again, but now I get this error when trying to install ANY package : http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/, does anyone know how to solve this?
<mattgirv> mickey: hm, ok one second
<The> hi all
<mattgirv> mickey: What did you upgrade from> to?
<hitman_88> i want help with backtrack 3
<mickey> mattgirv, 8.10 or the last one whichever it was
<mattgirv> mickey: Make sure you dont have adobe-flashplugin installed too
<darkvertex> !ask | hitman_88
<ubottu> hitman_88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mattgirv> mickey: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<`Ned> thirsteh, I'm also getting '301 Moved Permanently' and 'Server file no newer than local file `www.mysite.com/site/index.html'
<mickey> mattgirv, i dont have it installed
<Itaku`brb> how do i get ubuntu on my ps3? whats the download link
<baker007> hi all
<Dr_Willis> !ps3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<`Ned> thirsteh, sorry I can't post the URL its private
<mattgirv> mickey: you have restarted your browser right?
<`Ned> thirsteh, but I can tell you its geocities
<hitman_88> i want to crack windows vista
<mickey> mattgirv, yeah
<hitman_88> to find a cd key
<Uuu> hitman_88: throw away that crap ;]
<sven_> does anyone know how to work with tftp?
<daasdingo> hi all, when I tried to install qt4-doc on a fresh install of 9.04 I got a cache error when reading /var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb, so I tried deleting it so apt would download it again, but now I get this error when trying to install ANY package : http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/, does anyone know how to solve this? I already tried downloading the file and placing it where it was before
<Dr_Willis> !tftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tftp
<thirsteh> `Ned: that's normal. The 301 is probably a just a redirect from e.g. http://www.yoursite.com to http://yoursite.com, and wget isn't doing anything because the front page hasn't changed. It should still check for any valid links and follow them, though, so I'm guessing there aren't any "real links" on the page
<mattgirv> mickey: I'd make sure you dont have swfdec or Gnash installed as they /may/ conflict... open Synaptic and search for them and double check they arent installed
<vertagano> sven_, A little. I used it to setup my MediaMVP.
<sven_> vertagano: I don't know how I can enter a pasword
<hitman_88> anyone can give me that key
<thirsteh> `Ned: It's also possible that the website is redirecting you to another domain. wget won't follow links indefinitely, so you should run 'wget -m http://therealurl.geocities.com' instead
<`Ned> thirsteh, I'm trying to download directories...and there's bunch of files in there
<sacarlson> daasdingo did you try update repositores
<`Ned> thirsteh, and it's mostly just txt files
<vertagano> sven_, I don't think tftp is designed to work with passwords.
<thirsteh> `Ned: wget isn't like FTP though. If there isn't a link (<a href...></a>) to something, wget won't try to follow it
<sven_> how can I add a pasword in the code: atftp --option "mode octet" --option "timeout  60" --verbose --trace -p -l code.bin 192.168.1.1
<hitman_88> please any one give me cd key of windows vista
<`Ned> thirsteh, I don't understand because this was working for me a few days ago?
<Uuu> hitman_88: great joke, really, but now let us be serious.
<mickey> mattgirv, i got it thanks
<vertagano> sven_, From man atftpd: "TFTP by itself has no provision for security. There is no  user  authentication"
<mattgirv> mickey: Cool, what was it?
<gartral> is it possible to write an EXT3 filesystem to a flash drive?
<mickey> mattgirv, swfdec was installed
<daasdingo> sacarlson: just did apt-get update, but still get the same error when trying to install anything http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/
<mattgirv> mickey: :) Ahhh
<sven_> vertagano: what do I have to use so I can use the pswd :s
<Jack8899> In Kaffeine I have only Video but NO sound. What can I do?
<thirsteh> `Ned: sorry, can't really tell without seeing the site. I guess it's possible GeoCities is using framesets, I'm not sure if wget follows that
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  yes.
<vertagano> sven_, Normal FTP or SFTP would use passwords...but they don't fill the same purpose as TFTP. Are you sure you need a password? You could just use firewalling to limit the machine that can access the ATFTP daemon.
<hackel> Is there anyone else not seeing notifications from Rhythmbox anymore in Jaunty?
<daasdingo> hi all, when I tried to install qt4-doc on a fresh install of 9.04 I got a cache error when reading /var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb, so I tried deleting it so apt would download it again, but now I get this error when trying to install ANY package : http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/, does anyone know how to solve this? I already tried downloading the file and placing it where it was before
<`Ned> thirsteh, I just tried it without typing the directory this time and I managed to get the files that weren't placed in any directory...strange
<akademos> hey, i'm trying to setup a system on an old toshiba satellite for a friend but i'm getting some nasty graphics artifacts
<akademos> card is a 82830 intel
<sven_> vertagano: I need it to do the following things: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=40142
<akademos> other than that everything works perfect, but obviously its a pretty unusable system with a display that keeps putting blobs everywhere
<MyWay> Somebody can explain me how to configure raid0?
<`Ned> thirsteh, thanks for your help!
<LeNsTR> hi all
<thirsteh> `Ned: unless there's an index.html directory listing (i.e. a link to every file in that folder) in i.e. mysite.com/dir1/, wget won't try to download mysite.com/dir1/file1.txt or mysite.com/dir1/file2.txt. wget (or any other client) simply won't know that it's there
<thirsteh> `Ned: no problem :-)
<`Ned> thirsteh, ok
<gartral> Dr_Willis: how hard is it?
<nmvictor> How does one get the ubuntu alternate CD image?
<alek66> is there a way to install ubuntu while running ubuntu
<alek66> I want to install ubuntu on another disk, while running ubuntu, is there a way
<thirsteh> nmvictor: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Cyde> alek66: I put Ubuntu in your Ubuntu so you can install Linux while you install Linux.
<vertagano> sven_, I think you need to find someone from DD-WRT to help you. Those instructions are missing something.
 * gartral thinks the OLD way of listing ISOs on the site made a lot more sense
<sven_> vertagano: what is missing?
<matrix_> hey is there any way to update java from #console
<alek66> Cyde:  sorry i explained pretty bad ?
<Cyde> Sup dawg.
<vertagano> sven_, If I knew that, I wouldn't have to suggest that you try looking for help from DD-WRT's forums and channels.
<akademos> can i reconfigure the livecd to use vesa?
<alek66> Cyde: i want to insall ubuntu, without using the installation cd, i am having problems
<nmvictor> <thirsteh>thanks
<gartral> how can i get my external ip from console?
<rafael> Hola?  alguna dammita por la sala
<thirsteh> matrix_: if you already have Java installed, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<alek66> Cyde: i wanted to know if there is a way of installing it in one disk while running ubuntu on ithe disk.... still confusing?
<alek66> rafael: es una sala de charla de ubuntu.... no creo que puedas hacer algo de pick up aqui
<vertagano> gartral, You could use a text-based browser and navigate to ipchicken.com (or use wget to get the page and parse the results)
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sacarlson> ﻿akademos yes f6 add to boot line vga=771
<demon_> !e16
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e16
<demon_> !E
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<matrix_> when i am on photobucket.com webb site i can not see the upload button
<matrix_> what do i need to install
<kronopio> how do I load java?
<Petein> how can i read a file line by line ,where each line has 3 values, and add those 3 values to 3 variables?
<Votan> hello, someone here running ubuntu on a PPC or PS3 ?
<rafael> esta bien es primer ves k entro en esta chat
<kronopio> what command will make the terminal install java
<leonid> #general
<benek> witam
<gooa> hi,can anyone direct how to make wireless work   ?
<benek> you pl
<ubuntu9> Hi Peopel
<Natanael_L> Cyde: Huh?
<Natanael_L> Portable Ubuntu in WIne in Ubuntu in VirtualBox in Windows xD
<Natanael_L> That "install to USB" thing works for USBs.
<LeNsTR> hi
<Natanael_L> @alek66: I don't think there's something like it for HDDs yet. Try getting UNetbootin. Then you can run Ubuntu LiveCD from the HDD once after setting it up in UNetbootin without messing everything up.
<Natanael_L> You need an Ubuntu ISO too.
<FloodBot2> Natanael_L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu9> Anyone get worked Hamachi on Ubuntu?
<sacarlson> Petein I think I would look at a script language like Ruby or maybe bash script could do it.
<alek66> Natanael_L:  i ll check it out
<kronopio> rafael: much gusto. creo que hay otro lugares en espanol si necessites
<didinux> Hello ! Anyone tried to use iwlagn driver with the N mode ? (Jaunty 9.04) && (Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN) thks
<Natanael_L> I don't know if I hate floodbot or this WLAN more.
<daasdingo> hi all, I get this error when trying to install ANY package : http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/, how can I solve this?
<thirsteh> Petein: check: man awk
<Will> great
<Natanael_L> I don't know if I hate floodbot or this WLAN more.
<ubuntu9> Anyone get worked Hamachi on Ubuntu?
<daasdingo> any suggestions?
<kronopio> coleys: hi, good day
<sacarlson> daasdingo I saw alot in google but no solution sounded like a bug?
<mattgirv> daasdingo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Natanael_L> alek66: Get UNetbootin and the Ubuntu 9.04 ISO. Then you set UNetbootin to use that ISO and boot from the HDD you specify. Then you reboot and make sure the BIOS boots from that HDD (it won't just setup GRUB as far as I know, but I haven't tried it yet - i might reconfig GRUB)
<ubuntu9> lol no one has get worked hamachi on ubuntu lol
<kronopio> coleys: I am still strugglng with loading java
<vertagano> ubuntu9, No, I haven't, but try this: http://supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<darkvertex> ubuntu9: maybe you'd better join http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewforum.php?f=15
<Natanael_L> alek66: Then it will boot from that ISO and you can do the install.
<ubuntu9> Thnx You 2 Will see now
<daasdingo> mattgirv: still get the same error
<bindaas> kronopio:download from java.sun.com
<mattgirv> daasdingo, What are your sources? CDROM?
<kronopio> bindaas: thanks
<daasdingo> no, normal main, universe, restricted, multiverse from internet
<daasdingo> mattgirv: no, normal main, universe, restricted, multiverse from internet
<mattgirv> daasdingo, Sorry, I'm not really sure what the problem is then
<daasdingo> mattgirv: well, I first got a somewhat Cache error when installein qt4-doc, then I deleted the file /var/cache/apt/archives/qt4-doc_4.5.0-0ubuntu4_all.deb, maybe that's the problem
<wtv> I'm tryin to burn a DVD iso using brasero. it could not burn it and here's the log http://pastebin.com/m14421ad3 . K3b doesn't work either. please help.
<outboard> do you have a dvd burner or just a cd burner ?
<mattgirv> daasdingo, Try running sudo apt-get clean
<wtv> outboard: DVD burner for sure
<daasdingo> mattgirv: tried already, doesn't work either
<Voting> what is the best IRC client for an ubuntu user? is one built in? does pidgin work well for IRC under ubuntu. Could never get it pidgin IRC working under windows.
<evilbug> is there some software mixer i can install to amplify the sound coming out of my eee?
<evilbug> Votan- xchat.
<mattgirv> daasdingo, Bummer, sorry then out of ideas. Not too great with apt
<daasdingo> mattgirv: I also tried downloading the original file and placing it where it was, but still doesn'T work
<gartral> wtv: can it read dvds ok?
<evilbug> Voting- you could also try ChatZilla which is a firefox irc plugin.
<outboard> xchat , but not the standard one from add aps  , get the one from either xchat or through synaptics
<daasdingo> mattgirv: np, thanks for tryin'
<outboard> and get the xchat one not the gnome x-chat
<wtv> gartral: i think so
<annaimkonki> Votan: chatzilla.. works great as a firefox extension
<darkvertex> evilbug: audacity is pretty decent
<VCoolio> Voting: pidgin works too (using it now), but add some irc plugins to disable messages like who's entering the room etc
<gartral> wtv: well "i think so" isn't very solid, why dont you try and watch a movie with it?
<kronopio> do I need java to listen to internet radio stations?
<Austin__> I just unplugged my comptuer from a big TV screen back into my moniter, now my desktop in ubuntu won't load...what do i do
<outboard> yeah as a firefox addinit is great but as an irc client it is left wanting
<wtv> gartral: ok i checked and it works
<evilbug> darkvertex- i'm not talking about audio editing software, just a simple mixer that i could set the volume over 100% on.
<Austin__> anyone?
<kronopio> what do I need to listen to net radio?
<ney> hi everyone! i just fixed the sound issue. i can see videos on youtube, lesson to music on audacious, but on the games iv installed the sound is crappy. i got open arena and nexuiz
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  you rebooted? whate video card?
<Austin__> evilbug: try mixxx
<evilbug> darkvertex- for all of the audio coming out of the computer i mean.
<vertagano> kronopio, That's going to depend on how they're streaming. Many will use Flash these days.
<darkvertex> evilbug: oops sorry my mistake .
<outboard> vlc player ?
<ney> on open arena if i go on the system settings and check on the sound to change it from high to something else the games just cloess
<Austin__> Dr_Willis: yeah i rebooted.  ATI card
<evilbug> Austin__- alright.
<ney> on nexuiz i got no sound at all
<daasdingo> hey guys, I have a particular tricky problem with apt-get install on 9.04 amd64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/
<Austin__> evilbut: sudo apt-get install mixxx
<daasdingo> hey guys, I have a particular tricky problem with apt-get install on 9.04 amd64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  could move/rename the xorg.conf file perhaps.  a reboot sould of taken care of it.
<Austin__> evilbug: sudo apt-get install mixxx
<evilbug> Austin__- mhmm.
<Austin__> Dr_willis:  how do i move, rename it?
<gartral> wtv: i mean actually sitr down, and whatch a movie, it errored out in the midle of what otherwise looks to me like a clean burn, this may be a timing error, and if so, playback will fail too..
<yadu_> hi, i am on ubuntu 8.10 and i have got an install disk for 9.04 ... can someone tell me if i should watch out for anything when i dist-upgrade ?
<kronopio> will VLC allow streaming?
<gartral> ney: what are your audio options?
<daasdingo> hey guys, I have a particular tricky problem with apt-get install on 9.04 amd64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163583/, I get this every time I try to install something, any suggestions on what exactly the problem is?
<outboard> yes
<KiLL-BiLL-2> chatzilla is a firefox irc chat client addon.. just like xchat
<VCoolio> kronopio: yes, if you have the proper path to it
<outboard> kronopio, yes
<Austin__> I'm using chatzilla now
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKEDONTV
<kronopio> thanks y'all
<Austin__> Dr_willis:  I boot into the CLI, and just type all that? even the caps?
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  its just a name.....
<Austin__> Dr_willis: give me a second...brb sorry
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  the console shows up on the monitor and just X dont work right?
<r3c0n> hi guys
<sacarlson> daasdingo how about a reinstall?  what will be lost?
<MyWay> Somebody can explain me how to configure raid0?
<r3c0n> anyone know of a simple and straightforward way to fix overscan in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vertagano> r3c0n, Fix it how?
<MyWay> thanks Dr_Disk
<outboard> to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 you need the alternative disk
<r3c0n> in windows, its accomplished with the nvidia control panel were you simply resize
<MyWay> Dr_Willis*
<vertagano> r3c0n, The nvidia-settings app should have similar options.
<daasdingo> sacarlson: just installed -.-, but if there's no other solution...
<Austin__> Dr_willis: back now what was that
<r3c0n> unforunately, it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.WORKEDONTV
<evilbug> Austin__- that's a dj app, i'm not looking for that.
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  the console shows up on the monitor and just X dont work right?
<sacarlson> ya nothing lost just reinstall
<gartral> ney: what are your audio options in nexuiz?
<Voting> So, thanks folks, wonderful... the choices are chatzilla pidgin xchat? Do I have that right?
<tinker> Hi.  Is there anyway to roll back to 8.10 from 9.04?
<Austin__> Dr_willis: like my boot menu comes up, my splash screen, and my log in window.  then it loads and a error comes up "frequency out of range"
<daasdingo> well, I suppose I have to reinstall cya
<Austin__> evilbug: oh ok...sorry man then idk
<kronopio> what is dpkg and how do I configure it?
<evilbug> Voting- do you want command line?
<evilbug> Voting- you could install irssi :)
<demon_> !elbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elbuntu
<Barridus> hi all.  i'm sure this is simple but i'm out of ideas.  when i turn off desktop effects (via ccsm) alt-tab stops switching between apps, the keystroke does nothing
<demon_> !Elbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Elbuntu
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  you may have to use the rescue/revover option in the menus to get to the shell, and run that command.
<evilbug> Voting- but if you want an interface then yes, those three will do.
<Dr_Willis> !fixres | Austin__
<ubottu> Austin__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Voting> Why would I pick chatzilla pidgin xchat or irssi?
<Dr_Willis> Voting:  i perfer irssi :)
<Austin__> Dr_willis, alright, that page should hvae everythign i need then right? thanks dr_willis
<Austin__> *nods*
<evilbug> Voting- just try them out and see which one you like best.
<grawity> Voting: Pidgin is better for IM -- and it sucks at IRC or any other multiuser chat.
<tinker> Anyone else having problems with audio in 9.04?
<RWolf> how to transfer any updates from my ubuntu to fresh installed one (no internet there)?
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  basicially you need to reconfigure X for some reason.. or perhaps that user picked a wrong X display mode.. try a new user?
<grawity> Voting: ChatZilla is a plugin for Firefox, so if you don't browse a lot, or use another browser...
<Barridus> how do i re-enable alt tab app switching without enabling compiz?
<Austin__> Dr_willis: i only one user besides root.  alright then though, i'll play around with the cli
<tinker> Okay, thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  try making a new user - see if they have the same issue
<tinker> Bye
<Austin__> Dr_willis: Idk how to a make a user in the CLI.
<Dr_Willis> Austin__:  'adduser' command
<Austin__> Dr_willis: can you even do that?
<Barridus> i need alt-tab back
<Barridus> :(
<Austin__> Dr_willis: alright, i'll check it out.  if it works, how do i get my main user to change?
<hmw_pidgin> I installed Jaunty, when an NVidia card was present, but had troubles with low resolution, so I swapped the cards. Now I have an ATI Radeon, but can't activate compositing. How can I undo the initial NVidia stuff, to get Ubuntu auto-activate the proper driver?
<regjava> The brightness of my laptop is low compared to the one in windows
<coleys> hmw_pidgin: You would have been better off with nvidia I think.
<hmw_pidgin> coleys: not in terms of power: 32M vs 256MB
<marijn_ubuntu> hi, I just installed Jaunty and stuff that was not yet working with Intrepid is now working OOTB (scroll-button, wireless (ath5k)). Yay ;D. I would like to test the built-in camera too. Does anyone know a program with which I could do that?
<coleys> hmw_pidgin: But anyways. Sys > Admin> Hardware Drivers
<hmw_pidgin> wont do
<zzznn> hi
<coleys> Won't?
<Voting> Other reasons to pick one of these IRC clients? why does pidgin suck for muti user?
<azlon> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vertagano> r3c0n, Have you looked at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-445091.html
<hmw_pidgin> coleys: "no proprietary drivers available" - but thats not correct, normally the card works out of the box
<Dr_Willis> Voting:  if they got features you like... use them.. if not use somthng else.
<djzn> hello. WHAT's the command line for "Add/Remove..."
<Barridus> marijn_ubuntu - search synaptic for "cheese"
<vertagano> djzn, Look at apt-get
<LeNsTR> djzn: add/remove ... what?
<hmw_pidgin> djzn: apt-get remove <package>
<marijn_ubuntu> thanks Barridus. I will do so :)
<djzn> no
<djzn> I meant....
<djzn> the "Add/Remove..." is a software...
<kutchbhi4e56> is there a lite version of ubuntu (without open-office, cups, bluetooth etc)
<Dr_Willis> djzn:  drag the icon to the desktop, check the properties on the icon to learn the command its launching
<djzn> "Add/Remove..." as front end for adding packages, what is this package name
<kutchbhi4e56> If not can I add a requestt for someone to make a lite-version?
<vertagano> djzn, You want to launch the Add/Remove app from the commandline?
<djzn> vertagano: YES
<r3c0n> checking it out now, vertagano
<kutchbhi4e56> I would do it myself, but I am on a 20gb hard-disk :(
<r3c0n> thanks
<bc> anyone know what I can do about the ^M characters I see in GnuPG encrypted email from someone else? Would this be the fault of their email client, their GnuPG, or something to do with my configuration? gnome-terminal, mutt.
<MyWay> Dr_Willis: what can it be, if, after i installed the raid0 system and i reboot, i can't see anything, just a black screen, no errors, no grub?
<djzn> vertagano: I am on kubuntu, i want to install it....
<jelly-bean> how can i mount an .iso image as a cdrom drive?
<Dr_Willis> !iso | jelly-bean
<Barridus> djzn you're better off using synaptic normally, you'll get a better handle on dependencies tacked on that bloat you up
<ubottu> jelly-bean: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<regjava> The brightness of my laptop is low compared to the one in windows. is there any way yo increase it?
<Apaxis> djzn: /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<bc> of course, when I google it, google ignores ^M in the search and thinks I'm just searching for "M"
<djzn> Apaxis: yes!
<Apaxis> djzn: so pkgname should be gnome-app-install
<neldoreth> hey, ive got another question: there are several packages that i cant find with synaptic, but via aptitute search, ive enabled the sources (when i say update in synaptic, it is getting lists from 65 servers(?)), but i do not find any jre as an example, with aptitute search, i can find them all
<djzn> yes
<djzn> that is right
<Jaac> Ive installed my linux kernel headers, because i want to patch my mac80211 drivers. the point is, i cannot find tx.c?
<Dr_Willis> bc:  windows likes to add extra ctrl-m's to the end of lines in text files....
<djzn> thanks
<jelly-bean> Dr_Willis: yes i know the syntax of mount but not how to mount it so it will appear as a/the cdrom drive?
<djzn> i am installing it
<Barridus> regjava, system -> prefs -> power management -> brightness?
<Jaac> Does anyone know how i get that file?
<TumbleWeed1> I tried to ask this last night.  Got no answers.  I have an older CPQ Tc1000 tablet.  It used to run older versions like 7.04, but will not run anything newer.  All installers and live CDs error out during the loading saying could not find library when loading the kernel.    I have tried all FAQs and turning off acpi, no results.
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  you mount it to a location, tell the program to look there for the files.. theres no 'emulate a cdrom'  to it.
<gletob> I need to run a virtual machine that can boot the windows partition of of my hard drive. Anybody know how?
<pokethesmot> Anyone happen to use a netbook, and if so do I need to mod jaunty to ensure that the fans in my asire aspire one will work as intended?
<Dr_Willis> jelly-bean:  mount it to /media/cdrom perhaps if you want.
<Apaxis> djzn: theres a few choices though for package management, synaptic is a little biut more powerful graphical package manager than that one
<Barridus> regjava, system -> prefs -> power management -> brightness, or use the laptop's fn-key keystroke for increase brightness?  (they all pretty much have one)
<bc> Dr_Willis: his non-encrypted email isn't displaying the ^Ms though. I can't figure out if it's his email client, his gnupg, or both. Any suggestions on what to look for?
<regjava> Barridus: it is set to max
<Barridus> how do i re-enable alt tab app switching without enabling compiz?  with desktop effects off, alt-tab does nothing
<Dr_Willis> bc:  not really...    other then the various dos2linux converter alls to translate teh lines.. but  this may not even be the issue
<vertagano> bc, That is half of the Windows endline. Either CR or LF, I don't remember which.
<regjava> even then it is less than in windows
<djzn> Apaxis: I know... I am going to isntall it... even on Kubuntu, because KPackageKit is kinda Weird and buggy
<Barridus> regjava, idk then, sorry.  someone else might
<RWolf> I've installed a QT4 app on Ubntu and can't turn font smoothing off in QT settings, how to fix it?
<Barridus> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<vertagano> bc, I would put blame on his client for not using Internet standard line endings before encrypting.
<bc> vertagano, Dr_Willis: I guess I have to just use a mutt display filter and hope none of his other recipients see this annoyance (or else he might want to punch me in the face)
<regjava> The brightness of my laptop is low compared to the one in windows. is there any way yo increase it?
<Roasted> With Amarok2 in Ubuntu, is there any way to disable Amarok2 from locking out all other sounds? I really hate having to close Amarok2 just to YouTube something quick.
<Apaxis> djzn: try out synaptic too, that one isnt for any specific window manager (i dont think) and its been around for a long time
<salamat> ALT+F2 doesn´t work anymore in ubuntu 9.04 when I enable 3d desktop. What can I do to solve this proble ??? thanks
<Apaxis> you might like it best
<djzn> problem is
<djzn> some gtk apps just look ugly
<djzn> in kde
<ProudD> Any dutch people online?
<Barridus> how do i re-enable alt tab app switching without enabling compiz?  with desktop effects off, alt-tab does nothing
<marijn_ubuntu> ProudD: yes :)
<chaosphere> when i open a terminal and press tab for example, i hear a beep from the pcspeaker. Can i disable this but don't disable the whole pcseaker because i also use it for notifying?
<Stepan1> Does anyone know of any good (and quick) tutorials about writing shell scripts?
<Apaxis> Stepan1: man bash
<cM0ss> Anyone have a fix for an Nvidia issue? Nvidia 280 using driver 180.51 causes the display to flash. I run gkrellm and every tick of the update on gkrellm causes a flash on the display.
<r3c0n> gonna restart kde
<BrixSat> how can i connect to a samba share using shell?
<r3c0n> brb
<vertagano> BrixSat: mount.cifs
<BrixSat> vertagano,  ?
<zaggynl> this might be offtopic, but what symbol is this? http://uploaded.fresh.co.il/3d4d320d38270c19.jpg
<Stepan1> Apaxis: Thanks :)
<regjava> The brightness of my laptop is low compared to the one in windows. is there any way yo increase it?
<PecaPospec> Hi all! Is there a way to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 on multiple computers without re-downloading packages on each computer?
<bc> Stepan1: google bash howto and look for the introduction and not the advanced.
<salamat> ALT+F2 doesn´t work anymore in ubuntu 9.04 when I enable 3d desktop. What can I do to solve this proble ??? thanks
<Apaxis> Stepan1: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ is an advanced tutorial and a basic one is at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html if you want actual tutorials
<ProudD> Running Xubuntu 9.04 right now....it´s the BOMB :-)
<xfm> Hello guys! Has anyone tried to install the fglrx pilots for ati graphic cards on ubuntu 904?
<vertagano> BrixSat, " mount.cifs //server/folder /mnt/location -o user=username "
<cM0ss> Anyone have a fix for an Nvidia issue? Nvidia 280 using driver 180.51 causes the display to flash. I run gkrellm and every tick of the update on gkrellm causes a flash on the display.
<Apaxis> Stepan1: tldp.org probably also has a ton of other bash scripting tutorials besides those two
<Roasted> With Amarok2 in Ubuntu, is there any way to disable Amarok2 from locking out all other sounds? I really hate having to close Amarok2 just to YouTube something quick.
<Barridus> how do i re-enable alt tab app switching without enabling compiz?  with desktop effects off, alt-tab does nothing
<Roasted> barridus - have you checked your keyboard shortcuts?
<saiki> anyone knoe how to fix a joypad D-pad not reading?
<Stepan1> bc: Apaxis: Will check it out.  Yes, i need a basic so this will help
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  be sure the proper module is loaded?
<Roasted> barridus - system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<Barridus> Roasted, yes i have, and i see nothing set to alt-tab, which i assume is the problem
<Roasted> barridus - like 90% down "Move between windows, using a popup window"
<vertagano> Barridus, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-903604.html
<Dr_Willis> BrixSat:  mount the share, using mount, and the right options, or try the fusesmb command
<Barridus> Roasted, ah crap that's what it's called in that list?  how obscure - i didn't recognize it
<Roasted> barridus - mhm. Give that a shot. On the right side the shortcut for it, click and hold down ALT+TAB accordingly to re-bind the key.
<saiki> Dr_Willis: everything lse works
<saiki> else
<pinehead> Would anybod know how to change the default ftp umask in ubuntu?
<tnt996> does anyone know anything about Ubuntu networking?
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  you may need to configure the app to use it proeprly then.. dpad may show up as extra buttons that need to get confgured
<Barridus> Roasted, yeah it's fixed, thanks!  (i just didn't recognize that line of text as being the app-switcher)
<vertagano> tnt996, What about networking? That's pretty broad.
<Dr_Willis> tnt996:  thats a rather vague and broad question.. care to narrow it down a bit?
<Roasted> barridus - no problem. :)
<Barridus> Roasted, wait it's jacked up actually.
<zzznn> :)
<ketchup> bnieda
<tnt996> does anyone know how to connect to a windows computer
<Pikachu86> hi
<Roasted> barridus - how so?
<Apaxis> tnt996: in order to do what?
<Barridus> Roasted, it only allows me to "switch" between the 1 app i have focus in
<vertagano> tnt996, Connect to shared folders? To run the computer through remote desktop?...?
<tnt996> when i click network, windows network, it wont let me click on WorkGroup
<Roasted> barridus - how many apps to you have open right now?
<saiki> Dr_Willis: it's PCSX2 it doesn't need any at all, that's already been done
<Apaxis> oh, he does have a problem just slow getting to it
<tnt996> so i can access my files on my server
<Barridus> Roasted, it just brings up xchat for example right now and does not let me switch to anohter thing.  i have a few things open
<vertagano> tnt996, Won't let you click on it? Meaning nothing happens when you do, or that it doesn't show up?
<tnt996> it says cannot mount it
<cM0ss> Anyone have a fix for an Nvidia issue? Nvidia 280 using driver 180.51 causes the display to flash. I run gkrellm and every tick of the update on gkrellm causes a flash on the display. If I can't fix it then I will have to replace it with another distro.
<Roasted> barridus - when you hit ALT + TAB to bring up that menu, hold down ALT and let go of TAB... then press TAB A few more times. Does holding ALT and tapping TAB sort through the menu?
<Dr_Willis> tnt996:  if you mean 'browsing samba shares with the gnome file manager' i find i often have to enter the full proper path to the server/share
<Barridus> Roasted, no
<Dr_Willis> tnt996:  smb://servername/sharename
<leeguy92> hi, all
<Roasted> barridus - how exactly is it acting?
<leeguy92> i got a noob having a wifi problem
<bc> pinehead: may depend on ftp server. check its configuration file.
<leeguy92> they cant connect to a WEP network
<saiki> Dr_Willis: is there some way to recore the D-pad outside of the program?
<Roasted> leeguy92 - what kind of wifi card is in the computer? do you know?
<leeguy92> NetworkManager is only giving the option for WPA and LEAP
<leeguy92> Roasted: broadcom bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  no idea..i dbout it.. its just a 'bunch of buttons'  on the game pad from the software point of view.
<Roasted> leeguy92 - are you positive this network is encrypted by wep??
<RWolf> if I type non-existing command in bash, it sets "command not found" message as background task, why?
<leeguy92> we just got the firmware working
<tnt996> my server name is "server" my share name is also "server"
<leeguy92> Roasted: well, he is
<leeguy92> :-/
<tnt996> so when i type smb://server/server
<tnt996> it says Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<tnt996> Please select another viewer and try again.
<Roasted> leeguy92 - I can't see how Ubuntu would pick up a wireless network but get confused between the security....
<Dr_Willis> RWolf:  thats a featrue of the 'command-not-found' system. to give you a hint as the proper package for that command.
<BrixSat> can i make an ls of all my mp3 file inside a folder and show the full path in the ouput?
<Roasted> leeguy92 - is this a dual boot machine? with windows?
<leeguy92> Roasted: so, there isnt any known bug with this?
<leeguy92> Roasted: yes, it is
<Roasted> leeguy92 - XP?
<Dr_Willis> RWolf:  $ tex
<Dr_Willis> The program 'tex' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install texlive-base-bin
<leeguy92> Roasted: yup
<Dr_Willis> RWolf:  for example... :)
<leeguy92> unfortunately, it is 500miles away, so i cant give hands-on assistance except over VNC
<RWolf> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<vertagano> tnt996, Is this a password protected share?
<tnt996> no it is not
<Barridus> Roasted, i will just upload a screenshot
<Roasted> leeguy92 - have you booted to windows and viewed the wireless networks nearby? I've noticed you can tell just by browsing the networks as to what kind of security is typically employed by the network. If it simply says security enabled network, it's wep. But if it's WPA or WPA2, it'll say in parathesis (WPA) or (WPA2)
<BrixSat> can i make an ls of all my mp3 file inside a folder and show the full path in the ouput?
<Roasted> barridus - sounds good
<cM0ss> Anyone have a fix for an Nvidia issue? Nvidia 280 using driver 180.51 causes the display to flash. I run gkrellm and every tick of the update on gkrellm causes a flash on the display. If I can't fix it then I will have to replace it with another distro.
<psycovic> i recently upgraded to jaunty and now my music skips every few songs...anyone know what to do?
<Dr_Willis> BrixSat:  try the 'find' command.
<chaosphere> when i open a terminal and press tab for example, i hear a beep from the pcspeaker. Can i disable this but don't disable the whole pcseaker because i also use it for notifying?
<wanna_learn_more> !balance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about balance
<Dr_Willis> chaosphere:  xset b 0 0 0
<wanna_learn_more> !bonding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonding
<leeguy92> Roasted: in windows, he can connect. i will ask him next time we are on the phone, what windows says
<chaosphere> Dr_Willis but doesn't this kill the speaker globally?
<leeguy92> i was just wondering if there was a known issue with this
<saiki> Dr_Willis: that'swhat I mean, recordbutton presses to a log, see if it sees it at all
<leeguy92> in nm applet
<Roasted> leeguy92 - even if he can connect, tell him to browse the wireless networks nearby. Then ask him in detail what the network manager in windows brings up.
<ubuntu9> WOW its Realy Hard To instal Hamachi On Linux OMG
<Dr_Willis> chaosphere:  xset sets its volume to 0 :) theres also the readline options to make bash 'flash' instead of beep
<Roasted> leguy92 - heres what I was talking about http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/4522/encqx6.jpg
<Roasted> leeguy92*
<Dr_Willis> chaosphere:  see /etc/inputrc
<tnt996> vertagano, do you know what may be causeing this?
<Barridus> Roasted, http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/solidus0079/Screenshot-1-2.png
<Roasted> leeguy92 - You see how theres 3 networks, 1 insecured, 1 secured, and 1 secured by WPA2? The one thats secured that says nothing is an indication to me that its WEP
<vertagano> tnt996, I haven't tried to connect to Windows shares with the GUI before. Are you familiar with the command line?
<Dr_Willis> saiki:  you could  'cat /dev/input/js0 ' (or whatever device it is) and hit all the bittons ya want and see if ya get output
<Roasted> barridus - is that something specific to the theme you're using in gnome?? I've never seen that before...
<maria__> i need another tip
<maria__>  Change permanently by adding a line
<maria__> wireless-rate 11M
<maria__> into /etc/network/interfaces.
<Barridus> Roasted, the theme is just the jaunty new age one
<Dr_Willis> fusesmb tool is working now for me under 9.04 - it makes accessing windows shares a bit easier.
<wtv> gartral: ok i used VLC and watched some part of Twilight
<tnt996> vertagano, if you tell me the commands i can XD i know alot about command lines in windows so im sure i can try here
<maria__> should i add that line before or after
<vertagano> tnt996, Alright.
<Barridus> new wave rather
<linduxed> in intrepid i had no sound until i used the alsa-1.0.19 installation script found in the forums. now in jaunty even if i use that script i still have no sound
<sammyF> hey there
<maria__> auto lo
<maria__> iface lo inet loopback
<chaosphere> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll have a look thanks a lot!
<vertagano> tnt996, First, make a folder somewhere to be our mount point.   mkdir ~/server
<GreggM_> I created a bootable USB  but when I boot syslinux cant find a kernel   it just says   boot:
<sammyF> where is the keystore for my encryption keys located?
<Roasted> barridus - I'm not too sure then, brother. I just kicked on the new wave theme and mine didn't look like that. You might have some luck on the forums in case others ran into that issue, but this is an issue I'm not familiar with.
<maria__> or should i delete that loopback command altogether?
<linduxed> any ideas on why
<linduxed> ?
<vertagano> tnt996, Then connect to it:   mount.cifs //server/server ~/server
<wtv> brb
<devananda> mornin all
<saiki> Dr_Willis: any wy to record that to a file?
<Barridus> Roasted, yeah i just switched to human to see if it was new wave borking things.  thanks for the time and  ideas, though.  appreciate it
<tnt996> i have to install it
<bc> ubuntu9: what happened with hamachi?
<vertagano> tnt996, That might be the problem... After you get that installed, the GUI might work.
<ubuntu9> bc i just download hamachi and want to start but doesnt work nothing happends
<sammyF> where is the keystore for my encryption keys located?
<sammyF> please :)
<randommmmm> anyone got an x1950 (or similar) ati card working with tv-out? Or know how I can?
<randommmmm> on jaunty sorry
<nomasteryoda> tv out would be a nice option
<tnt996> no it atill doesnt work, it says "Failed to retrieve share list from server" whenever i click on WORKGROUP
<vertagano> tnt996, Is that a new message?
<tnt996> vertagano, no i got that before
<salamat> hello. ALT+F2 doesn't work anymore in ubuntu 9.04 when I enable 3d desktop. What can I do to solve this problem ??? thanks
<neldoreth> hey, ive got another question: there are several packages that i cant find with synaptic, but via aptitute search, ive enabled the sources (when i say update in synaptic, it is getting lists from 65 servers(?)), but i do not find any jre as an example, with aptitute search, i can find them all
<randommmmm> I'm on the live session atm deciding if I can use 9.04, I get an svideo picture on the tv and during bootup, but the second gnome loads it vanishes - and I can't see a way of getting it back, or if it's possible
<Estaire> en español?
<maria__> does anyone know how to change the bitrate of the wireless NIC permanently?  # /etc/network/interfaces.
<maria__> #
<maria__> ?
<maria__> all that appears here now is....auto lo
<maria__> iface lo inet loopback
<vertagano> tnt996, The command line to get the share list is:  smbclient -L //server
<maria__> I would like to set it to 11mbit so that it stays that way with every bootup
<vertagano> tnt996, See if that works.
<maria__> ive been adding it manually all this time
<vixus> Just installed jaunty on an old pc with a geforce4 mx 440 card.. installed restricted nvidia drivers but on boot it just goes black (or sometimes black with a frozen cursor) but no x errors or anything
<maria__> in terminal
<vixus> any other solutions?
<maria__> im not sure how to change the network file without killing my network connection
<starkad> somebody help me, I updated my ubuntu 8.10 to the 9.04 and now I can't set the graphical effects to the maximum, not even to normal
<vixus> starkad, join the club
<starkad> it isn't only me?
<sammyF> hello there again, anybody has any idea where the encryption keys are located. the keyring so to speak?
<Barridus> Roasted, it's fixed now... turns out i just had to restart the pc after following your advice (thanks for pointing out what option the ap switcher is in shortcuts, i don't think i ever would have recognized it)
<IndyGunFreak> sammyF: do you need to add one or osmething?
<sammyF> nm .. found them at last :) (/.gnome2/keyrings"
<vixus> starkad, i just installed jaunty and my graphics card no longer works either
<linduxed> in intrepid i had no sound until i used the alsa-1.0.19 installation script found in the forums. now in jaunty even if i use that script i still have no sound
<linduxed> any ideas on how to fix this?
<sammyF> IndyGunFreak: no. I need to sign a jaa applet
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<starkad> nope, I'm not exactally an expert
<sammyF> IndyGunFreak: but thanks :)
<kronopio> i really just want to hear some music....
<cM0ss> No one has a clue about how to fix the nvida??
<starkad> vixus, what is your graphic card?
<Hymnosis> could somebody tell me why i am using to much ram cache? 18% in use by programs and 72% in use as cache
<vixus> starkad, geforce4 mx 440
<vixus> nvidia
<Mion> Hymnosis: htop and see what's using the ram
<PhotoJim> Hymnosis: Linux does that.  if it needs the RAM for other purposes, it removes stuff from cache.  not to worry.
<Mion> Hymnosis: also, a full cache = good
<Mion> Hymnosis: unused ram = wasted ram
<Hymnosis> ahh ok
<Hymnosis> thank you Mion
<bc> ubuntu9: I wish I could help. I've been looking into it since we use LMI a great deal, but I haven't tried using it yet.
<Mion> Hymnosis: in free -m, the line you want to look at is the +/- buffer/cache
<Mion> that shows the "real" ram usage
<Dday> how do i uninstall screenlets in terminal?
<cM0ss> how do I fix nvidia?
<Mion> cM0ss: how did you break it?
<cM0ss> Mion, I activated Nvidia....that broke it
<randommmmm> do the oss ati drivers support svideo tv-out at all? Seems to be conflicting info
<Mion> cM0ss: define "broke"
<Mion> also, what card and driver version
<Mion> and how did you activate it
<vixus> Mion, same thing happened to me.. installed nVidia drivers using Jockey.. bam, black screen on startup
<cM0ss> Mion, after activation the display flashes about once per second. Nvidia 280 and driver 180.51
<Mion> sounds like you want to fix your xorg.conf
<Mion> using vga or dvi btw?
<vixus> Mion, sure.. I can reset it to default drivers but that doesn't allow any hardware acceleration.
<Mion> there are some problems with edid over vga and nvidia
<The> hi
<cM0ss> Mion: I've compared xorg.conf to lots of other installations.....it seems right.
<The> my computer hung when screen saver start
<The> hello
<Hymnosis> Mion , here are my results http://paste.ubuntu.com/163625/
<The> anyone know this problem
<vixus> Mion, vga.. pity since it was working on Hardy and older..
<Mion> vixus: try with a modeline
<helo> anyone know how i can do a read-only install of ubuntu?
 * outboard is away: sleeping
<cM0ss> I guess I have no other option than install another distro....this sux. The latest/greatest is broken.
<rhleis> Does anyone remember how to change/set the passwd for Adaptec Storage Manager????????/
<The> my computer hung when screen saver start
<Mion> helo: just install it and mount everything but tmp as ro
<Mion> :/
<rhleis> ???? anyone ?????
<aspoor> Xampp / Cygwin a no no?
<PhotoJim> !ask | rhleis
<ubottu> rhleis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<The> hello anyone listen to me
<FFForever> how do i format my sdcard?
<The> my computer hung when screen saver start
<PhotoJim> rhleis: sorry, that's not what I meant.  just be patient, and ask your *entire* question at intervals if there is no response.
<aspoor> here.
<Allelujah> FFForever: gparted
<vixus> Mion, modeline?
<The> ok
<lwizardl> how do you know if a generic card on ebay would be linux supported?
<Allelujah> vixus: tou can generate modelines with "cvt"" commnad
<Allelujah> command*
<PhotoJim> lwizardl: you have to know what chipset it uses, unfortunately.  or find citations with google that demonstrate its usability.  or take a chance on it.
<Kavindu> can ubuntu be hacked by using the Ip???
<vixus> Allelujah, sure but aren't they already generated in xorg.conf?
<lwizardl> PhotoJim, it looks like it has a conxact video chip
<Allelujah> vixus: by default.. no
<FFForever> gparted does not show my sdcard
<shiznebit> weird it shows mine just fine
<Allelujah> FFForever: on netbook?
<vixus> Awright, I'll give it a go
<PhotoJim> lwizardl: it's a video card?  highly probable it will work on Linux.  the question is whether things like 3D acceleration will work.
<TonyTheTiger> hi all, If i wanted to use a windows application in wine that uses adobe air do i need to install adobe air on my linux os or install the windows version in wine?
<lwizardl> PhotoJim, well its a 4 channel dvr type card
<FFForever> Allelujah, nah on a laptop :)
<lwizardl> PhotoJim, http://cgi.ebay.com/New-4-Channel-DVR-PCI-CARD-For-Security-Camera-CCTV_W0QQitemZ180352142540QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item29fdd34ccc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1234|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1309|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50
<shiznebit> strange though. Ubuntu reports the filesystem as ext3/ext4 and gparted reports ext2
<cM0ss> Where would be the best place to locate NEW information on nvidia issues and how to fix??
<torero> !кг
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shiznebit> FFForever: how are you reading the card and is it mounted ?
<darthanubis> cM0ss, nvidia.com?
<zzznn> good evening
<Barridus> TonyTheTiger, why do that?  adobe air is for linux too
<FFForever> shiznebit, its mounted and my laptop has a built in sdcard reader
<PhotoJim> lwizardl: lwizardl it's really hard to say for sure, but at $11.99 US with shipping included, it's worth simply taking a chance with it.
<Allelujah> FFForever: try rebooting with the card inside it
<TonyTheTiger> Barridus, Yes but im not sure how wine works, will it not try to locate a "windows" adobe air as its a windows app through wine?
<lwizardl> PhotoJim, yeah thats what I was thinking but I was going to buy 4 of them if they was supported
<FFForever> Allelujah, /dev/mmcblk0 is the card how can i do it manually
<mudassar> Hello experts, I want to contribute for ubuntu. There is no support of voice chat in pidgin, can some body tell me where to start ?
<vixus> Allelujah, if I have a modeline under the Monitor section of xorg.conf, do I need a corresponding one in the Screen section?
<Barridus> TonyTheTiger, no idea, i don't use wine.  i do use adobe air for my twitter feed though
<marijn_ubuntu> Barridus: thanks, cheese and my webcam work great :D
<PhotoJim> lwizardl: if you can find a Russian to English translator, this thread seems to be about using that card with Linux: http://forum.linuxdvr.ru/viewtopic.php?t=247  ... if you can't find an equivocal answer, I suggest getting one and trying it.  if it works satisfactorily, get the other three you need.
<Barridus> marijn_ubuntu, great :D
<The> hello everybody
<Seeker`> mudassar: this is an ubuntu support channel, try #pidgin
<The> what best operator system in linux
<mudassar> ok thanks
<lan3y> The, ubuntu
<itsfatman> who was phone?
<lwizardl> PhotoJim, thanks babelfish here I come
<The> 9.04
<The> or what
<lan3y> 9.04 is the most recent, STABLE, 8.10 is previous, STABLe
<shiznebit> FFForever: are you running ubuntu 9.04 ?
<helo> 'stable'
<PhotoJim> lwizardl: good luck!
<FFForever> shiznebit, yeah
<The> ohh thx
<TonyTheTiger> Barridus, Yeah i do need to install the windows adobe air :(
<loumz> Hi all, I'm trying to customize the Ubuntu 8.10 livecd. I see the pool directory contains very few files. If I upgrade the packages in the squashfs filesystem, does that upgrade the packages that are installed?
<The> yes
<The> i have here ubuntu 9.04
<shiznebit> try removing your card. exit gparted then do sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<shadeslayer> or get qtparted
<vixus> No luck! It showed the boot loading bar and then when that completed it's just gone black (monitor on).
<cM0ss> darthanubis, there is nothing on the nvidia forum about this issue with Jaunty. It worked fine in Ibex but had Ibex had other issues....non video. Always something.
<vixus> yeah, I should have just stuck with hardy :\
<darthanubis> cM0ss, I don't recall you mentionimg any specific issue
<cM0ss> Anyone have a fix for an Nvidia issue? Nvidia 280 using driver 180.51 causes the display to flash. I run gkrellm and every tick of the update on gkrellm causes a flash on the display. If I can't fix it then I will have to replace it with another distro.
<darthanubis> Yeah if it aint broke don't fix it
<randommmmm> is ubuntu using the ati driver on my system to display the loading screen when it boots? or something else
<darthanubis> most people have no clue what they are doing
<tallatan> ciao
<vixus> darthanubis, I thought that was the purpose of the Restricted Drivers tool?
<darthanubis> randommmmm, frame buffer
<darthanubis> vix85, I don't remember addressing you?
<cM0ss> I just want to use the Nvidia....all the other issues I normally have with ubuntu are working in this release.
<steven_> Hey all! How do I uninstall Kde-desktop in command line? sudo something? Don't know what the rest is
<AlsaPCM> hi
<saiki> Dr_Willis: can you give me that command again?
<AlsaPCM> need help
<saiki> !ask  AlsaPCM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask  AlsaPCM
<darthanubis> cM0ss, I can't understand what you are trying to say or do,
<saiki> !ask | AlsaPCM
<ubottu> AlsaPCM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dethlok> Hey all, I have my hard drive setup to 3 partitions (winxp, ubuntu9.04, and linux swap).  I wanted to take extra free space from my windows xp partition and give it to my ubuntu partition, I shrunk my winxp to the size I wanted and the space is now called "unallocated" but I can't seem to find any programs or partition editors that will let me put the extra space on the ubuntu partiton, any ideas?
<randommmmm> i get tv out while booting, but not when loaded - does that mean anything in grand scheme of getting it to work?!
<DareDevil0> Does any knows where is the inittab in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> steven_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cM0ss> darthanubis, I want to activate the nvidia driver....
<DareDevil0> Does any body knows where is the inittab in ubuntu?
<steven_> I want to uninstall it
<gumpert345> hi I set up a samba fileserver, with several users that can write and read at the folder Musik, I copied some files to Musik, and my brother (Vista) tried to delete some of them, but was told he had no rights to do so. why didnt it work?
<cM0ss> darthanubis, when I do the monitor flashes about once per second.
<darthanubis> !nvidia | cM0ss
<ubottu> cM0ss: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> !inittab | DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<randommmmm> !ati | randommmmm
<ubottu> randommmmm, please see my private message
<vixus> cM0ss, something to do with refresh rates?
<LjL> !runlevel | DareDevil0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel
<Jack8899> I cannot listen to amarok and Kaffeine the same time. Why?
<cM0ss> darthanubis, I'm not a newbie....I know how to do most stuff...
<AlsaPCM> i jsut installed ubuntu under vmware and i got to a point where i need to configure the vmware tools, while i was doing that ( decompress and try to run the ./vmware-install.pl) it says i need to remove omething from the kernel
<LjL> !runlevels | DareDevil0
<ubottu> DareDevil0: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<AlsaPCM> i tried but no luck
<cM0ss> vix85, refresh is set at 0
<regjava> The brightness of my laptop is low compared to the one in windows. is there any way yo increase it?
<cM0ss> 60
<darthanubis> cM0ss, only newbies don't know how to activate there restricted drivers
<cM0ss> darthanubis, your understanding leaves much to be desired
<vixus> darthanubis, I say again.. isn't that what the restricted drivers tool is for?
<xxploit> lol
<sebsebseb> !noob |  cM0ss
<ubottu> cM0ss: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<cM0ss> darthanubis, I KNOW HOW TO ACTIVATE....it doesn't work right after I do.
<AlsaPCM> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<AlsaPCM> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<AlsaPCM> installer again.
<AlsaPCM> vmmemctl
<AlsaPCM> I.e. - 'rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/<ModuleName>.{o,ko}'
<AlsaPCM> Execution aborted.
<FloodBot2> AlsaPCM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darthanubis> cM0ss, cute from the guy that can't type, read, or activate drivers that are on the menu.
<Travis-42> I'm trying to run OpenArena in full screen mode, but I have multiple monitors and am having trouble.  By setting the xorg.conf "metamodes" to have "DFP-0: 1920x1200, DFP-1:NULL" I've managed to get it to shut off the undesired monitor.  But now the screens from both the left and right monitor get compressed onto one screen.  How do I get this to work?
<mvc1741> hey  how can align the icons from desktop to the right side?
<cM0ss> darthanubis, try to read what I type
<saiki> is there some way to recore the D-pad outside of the program? (can someone giveme the comand)
<exodus_ms> darthanubis, dude, be helpful or just leave him alone
<darthanubis> cM0ss, I'm done with you now.
<mvc1741> nobody knows the answer
<IndyGunFreak> Travis-42: i tried forever to do that w/ open arena and urban terror.. I eventually just got in the habit of disabling the second monitor when I wanted to play, then re-enabling when i was done
<Dethlok> Hey all, I have my hard drive setup to 3 partitions (winxp, ubuntu9.04, and linux swap).  I wanted to take extra free space from my windows xp partition and give it to my ubuntu partition, I shrunk my winxp to the size I wanted and the space is now called "unallocated" but I can't seem to find any programs or partition editors that will let me put the extra space on the ubuntu partiton, any ideas?
<cM0ss> darthanubis, thank you....now maybe someone with intelligence can help me.
<darthanubis> exodus_ms, "dude" mine your business. He can't be helped.
<jken146> mvc1741: There could be an option in gconf somewhere.  Try running gconf-editor and look through there
<Travis-42> IndyGunFreak: :-/ OK thank you
<vixus> cM0ss, http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=809b8664b03efa9444984a5600c12341&t=96673
<IndyGunFreak> Travis-42: thats not to say its impossible, i was just not able to figure it out
<saiki> is there some way to recore the D-pad outside of the program? (can someone give me the comand)
<exodus_ms> darthanubis, this is a public channel, if you want privacy go elsewhere
<malex> Are there known issues with ext3 on Jaunty? I upgraded a perfectly working Intrepid install to Jaunty and my filesystems keep being corrupted after a few minutes of use. Clean repartitioning and reinstalls don't help - the corruption happens again and again.
<darthanubis> exodus_ms, take your own advise
<hateball> Dethlok: You should be able to do those kind of operations with gparted-live, as it will live-boot so your partitions remain unmounted
<Seeker`> darthanubis: exodus_ms: please drop this discussion onw
<exodus_ms> onw?
<vertagano> saiki, What do you mean by "recore"?
<Seeker`> now
<jken146> Dethlok: You can do this with gparted, but you'd have to have the linux partition unmounted, so you will need to do it from a live CD.  The ubuntu Live CD will work fine
<darthanubis> Seeker`, your late, there is no "discussion"
<Dethlok> i tried that using the ubuntu live cd but it will only let me shrink the ext3 not make it biger
<LjL> darthanubis, exodus_ms, cM0ss: everyone pelase calm down.
<saiki> record*
<saiki> sory
<JF__> t
<darthanubis> LjL, agreed
<saiki> ypo on loust keyboard
<cM0ss> LjL, I'm calm.
<ubuntu9> Hamachi Installing Please Help <------------
<vixus> Sigh.. just installed jaunty on an old pc with a geforce4 mx 440 card.. installed restricted nvidia drivers but on boot it just goes black (or sometimes black with a frozen cursor) but no x errors or anything.
<saiki> LjL: Everyone's here, where?
<saiki> :P
<exodus_ms> Seeker`, hey, I was simply trying to get darthanubis to be helpful and not condescending towards folks needing help
<vixus> cM0ss, anything useful in that link there?
<cM0ss> vix85, waiting for the link to open...must be a busy site.
<vertagano> saiki, So you want to make a log of the directional pad of a joystick?
<AlsaPCM> AlsaPCM> The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were
<AlsaPCM> <AlsaPCM> not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this
<AlsaPCM> <AlsaPCM> installer again.
<AlsaPCM> <AlsaPCM> vmmemctl
<AlsaPCM> <AlsaPCM> I.e. - 'rm /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/misc/<ModuleName>.{o,ko}'
<AlsaPCM> <AlsaPCM> Execution aborted.
<FloodBot2> AlsaPCM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saiki> vertagano: yep, or a least see if it is reading on linux
<bc> vixus: link very slow to respond. still not coming up.
<vixus> why's everyone calling me vix85? :|
<jken146> malex: There are no issues with ext3 that I know of in jaunty.  Perhaps your disk is failing
<Jack8899> How do I set smplayer open all my videos?
<saiki> vertagano: it work on windows, so it's not a hw issue
<Jack8899> I mean when opening in dolphin
<mvc1741> how can align the icons from desktop to the right side?
<mvc1741> already tried gconfeditor
<bc> vixus: probably not enough tabs. :)
<mvc1741> and no clue
<vixus> bah, i thought jaunty had ironed out most of the nvidia issues
<Dethlok> hateball: i tried that using the ubuntu live cd but it will only let me shrink the ext3 not make it biger
<rhleis> Does anyone remember how to change/set the passwd for Adaptec Storage Manager?
<saiki> vixus: nope, jauty hasmore issues than the others with nvidia
<riwa> I just moved to a new computer. And the sound isn't working. How do I re-install it?
<hateball> Dethlok: Have you made sure you've unmounted the partitions you want to resize?
<malex> jken146: that was one of the options, so I'm running disk manufacturer's diagnostics now, but the timing couldn't be more suspicious - not a single problem brought up by smartmon utils in 8.10 and just as 9.04 is install things fall apart?
<DareDevil0>  Thanks people
<Dethlok> hateball: i'm pretty sure they wouldn't have been mounted, i was in live cd but i can double check
<vertagano> saiki, Have you tried using jscalibrator ?  It's available from the repository. Not command line, but it might help you troubleshoot.
<vixus> saiki, really? then is it worth updating?
<malex> jken146: maybe my particular hardware is triggering a bug in Jaunty's kernel...
<Dethlok> hateball: i'll load it up again and make sure, if i'm not back in a while that means i got it working =)
 * bc may keep his current kernel, Xorg and nvidia drivers for the next 10 years after reading about this nVidia trouble
<saiki> vixus: update should be fine. bu fresh is troublesome
<saiki> vertagano: I was refering to the cap proc one
<cM0ss> vixus: nothing on that page to help...thanks for trying.
<saiki> cat*
<xxploit> nvidia works fine for me
<saiki> cM0ss: what's thr problem?
<vixus> cM0ss, sure but it's the same issue a ou're having
<saiki> xxploit: what cardnd rez?
<vixus> *as you're
<vertagano> saiki, I don't know what you mean by "cap proc one"
<xxploit> saiki, 8800gts 1680x1050
<vixus> cM0ss, so if there's no solution there's no solution
<cM0ss> xxploit, works fine on my wifes too....it's an 8600 GTX.....but my 280 on my computer JUST WON'T WORK...with the nividia driver.
<saiki> vertagano: like cat proc/cpu for specs on the processor or w/e
<saiki> cM0ss: GTS?
<cM0ss> Wonder why the 280 worked fine under Ibex but won't under Jaunty?
<bc> saiki: FX 5500 and 1400x1050
<matei> hi all
<cM0ss> saiki, my wifes is gts...
<saiki> cM0ss: I haven't ben folowing your issue. what is it?
<Agion> hi, how can i read pidgin logs?
<cM0ss> saiki, my display flashes about once per second after I activate the nvidia driver.
<saiki> ~/.purple/logs ( I think)
<saiki> cM0ss: use nvodoa's .run
<saiki> nvidia's*
<cM0ss> saiki, did that...has the same issue.
<xxploit> does the restricted driver manager unde jaunty install the linux kernel headers automatically during driver install or when the system is installed? Im pretty sure it didnt during alpha or beta, I always install them before hand so not sure.
<cM0ss> saiki, it even rebuilt the kernel....still, it flashes.
<korupted> hi, i am having a problem installing ubuntu to my compaq cq60 laptop. i have to type linux: all-generic-ide at the grub menu. once i install it all the drivers are found as node. how can i install ubuntu on my system.
<Agion> saiki: thanks!
<dudedano> i got a problem, i installed ubuntu according to this chop manual: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA it doesn't boot up
<xxploit> cM0ss, do you have the kernel-headers installed?
<dudedano> should i install gentoo instead?
<saiki> cM0ss: read my pm
<LjL> dudedano: wait you installed ubuntu by following a ... youtube video?
<tnt996> Does anyone know what could cause all my music to play fast in the media player thing?
<vixus> saiki, y'think you could help me out too? :[
<ljuwaidah> hi
<bobstro> dudedano:  uhm... what?
<bobstro> LjL:  it's a gag
<saiki> vixus: issue?
<maria__> is there an open office channel where people actually respond?
<vixus> saiki, installed nvidia drivers via restricred drivers manager. reboot.. loading bar completes.. black.
<vixus> and once there was a cursor in the centre of the screen.. but only once
<ljuwaidah> does pidgin crash all of a sudden and refuse to start again until after restart happen with any of you?
<maria__> anyone here have experience with the grammar checker in oo?
<saiki> 09:33 saiki sudo apt-get remove nidia*
<saiki> doh..
<ljuwaidah> *crashing *refusing
<matei> iulianpojar, salut
<benc> I'm trying to follow a script. what does this do? useradd -m -s /bin/bash $USER_NAME
<benc> echo -e "$USER_PASS\n$USER_PASS\n" | passwd $USER_NAME
<iulianpojar> salut
<saiki> ok.. we retype..
<saiki> lol
<vixus> saiki, thankss
<benc> the first line adds a user. but what does the second line means?
<saiki> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tnt996> Does anyone know what could cause all my music to play fast in the media player thing?:-/
<Seveas> benc, it sets the password
<dols> so i switched from the fglrx driver to radeon for jaunty. now when I am in X, and switch between windows, it's slow to redraw. i think it's because the driver only autodetected 32M of 128 of video ram.
<saiki> vixus: get the .run from nvidia.com
<vixus> right
<__Giordano__> hello
<saiki> vixus: puit in /root
<ljuwaidah> nvm then :P
<ljuwaidah> later
<saiki> put*
<vixus> ok
<dols> anyone love the radeon driver here?
<benc> Seveas: and it does it twice to confirm the password?
<Seveas> benc, correct
<__Giordano__> does anyone know how to migrate from "private directory" encryption to "encrypted home" encryption?
<benc> Seveas: thanks
<vertagano> saiki, My joystick shows up in /proc/bus/input/devices
<bobstro> maria__:  are you asking for help here then?
<saiki> vixus: reboot to SAFE mode, rot shel, sh ~/***.run
<vixus> saiki, alright, sounds good
<baker> how setup my vga driver (just asking)
<saiki> vertagano: but with a gui diagnostic?
<maria__> bobstro....yes.  I followed the troubleshoot and installed the java-common via synaptic package manager
<saiki> vixus: same proces I used, worksfor me :)
<dudedano> yeah youtube videos are great manuals
<__Giordano__> I upgraded to jaunty and i couldn't find any guide/howto
<maria__> bobstro....but the grammar check still does not work
<Dethlok> hateball: ok im on the live cd right now and how can i make sure that "filesystem" is unmounted?
<vertagano> saiki, If I cat /proc/bus/input/devices, I get details on my input devices, including joystick. I can also cat /dev/input/js0 and see gibberish related to my joystick's output.
<dudedano> umount /dev/cdrom0
<bobstro> maria__:  are you getting errors? i could at least let you know what i've installed.
<vixus> saiki, which driver do you recommend?
<bobstro> maria__:  i am not getting errors, but grammar check isn't doing much. i don't usually use it.
<dols> eh i'll just file a bug
<vixus> saiki, which driver *version do you recommend?
<bobstro> maria__:  spell check is working fine though.
<saiki> vixus: newest
<maria__> bobstro....no, no errors.  The checker opens, scans the document and finds no errors.  But Ive purposely made errors to test to see if the checker is working
<saiki> mine's 180.##
<bobstro> maria__:  same here with grammar, although spelling check is working.
<saiki> I think .51 but don't quote me o it
<maria__> bobstro....lol.  Well i need grammar check.  My german is not fluent so I need this crutch badly.
<__Giordano__> anyone?
<bobstro> maria__:  which makes me think maybe java is not the issue?
<Dethlok> it says it's not mounted acording to mtab
<vixus> saiki, but I have an old GPU
<bobstro> maria__:  why are you thinking this is java?
<saiki> vertagano: thx
<saiki> vertagano: I missed "inpt" lol
<maria__> bobstro....because of this link http://nancib.wordpress.com/2008/05/03/fixing-the-openofficeorg-grammar-glitch-in-ubuntu-hardy/
<vixus> saiki, which recommends the 96.XX drivers..
<saiki> vixus: what card, pm it to me
<baker> i don't know why computer hung when screen saver start
<saiki> (I need togo af a sec)
<maria__> bobstro....I did find that the java-common was not installed.  But installing it did not fix the problem
<bobstro> maria__:  and you've installed openoffice.org-java-common as well?
<maria__> bobstro....yes
<Dethlok> according to mtab?  there is nothing mounted...  and it still wont let me make ext3 larger
<bobstro> maria__:  after i installed that, my spell check behaves differently!
<saiki> vertagano: ok it shows up on that, must be the plugi issue
<sebsebseb> maria__: Abiword has a nice spelling and grammer checker for English anwyay
<sebsebseb> maria__: I expect you can get Germen for it as well, yes you will be able to
<Dethlok> anybody???
<keegangrayson> Dethlok: you're using centos?
<Dethlok> no gparted
<Dethlok> off a ubunut live disk
<Dethlok> *ubuntu
<keegangrayson> oh oh, ok, so what is it you're trying to do again
<sebsebseb> maria__: other languages built in by the looks of it
<Dethlok> i'm trying to put extra free space that's on my drive into my ext3 so that i have more room in ubuntu
<baker> i don't know why computer hung when screen saver start
<keegangrayson> are you dual booting Dethlok?
<Dethlok> the free space is "unallocated", i got it to shrink winxp partition but can't get it to put it in ext3
<baker> nop
<Dethlok> yes
<Dethlok> xp
<baker> i have one system only
<sebsebseb> maria__: ,but maybe you get an older version of Abiword in hardy that dosan't have the feature, but you can in that case install a later version anyway
<keegangrayson> ah ok, and winxp still works after you resized it?
<Dethlok> yep
<saiki> if I switch from an 8400GS to an 8600GT ill I ned to reinstall t nvidia drivers, or should it work "plg and play"?
<baker> ubuntu 9.04
<subinacls> anyone here have the "MagicJack" IP telephony device, designed for windows, however also can be used on a Mac. I am trying to get this installed in Ubuntu.
<tnt996> Does anyone know anything about  playing my music fast
<keegangrayson> Dethlok: I'm going to send you some links
<Dethlok> keegangrayson: ok thanks
<tnt996> Does anyone knwo anything about rhythmbox:-/
<bc> tnt996: what are you trying to do?
<tnt996> play my music
<dudedano> i need a slap chop
<tnt996> it pplays it but reallly reallly fast
<tnt996> is there a way to slow down the playback?
<bc> tnt996: nvm, dont know much about rhythmbox :(
<scientes__> i upgraded to jaunty and i cant get my emu10k1 to work
<scientes__> in intrepid i had to use alsa over pulseaudio to get it to work
<scientes__> i just had OSS working but not pulseaudio or ALSA
<bc> dudedano: has slap chop completed its transformation into the new rickroll standard?
<ajcates> hello
<abchirk> hello
<leandroal> j #ubuntu-br
<ajcates> im just gonna throw this out there, feel free to just tell me no. Can I have my home directories between OSX and ubuntu be in the same folder?
<Pici> ajcates: no
<ajcates> pici why?
<k9d-on-E> when I try and run mixxx 1.7 under ubuntu 8.1 I get the following error: mixxx: error while loading shared libraries: libQtSvg.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ... any ideas on resolution?
<leandroal> hi... my sound system doesn't work in ubuntu 8.10. It seems ubuntu detects it but I can't listen any sound. lspci reports that I have "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)". What I'm missing?
<Pici> ajcates: Actually, I don't really know enough about OSX to answer now that I think more about it.  Sorry for the quick answer.
<neoteny999> i've been runny 9.04 for a month or so with no issues.  but now is the first time i'm trying to burn a dvd since intrepid.  non of the dvd rippers i'm using will rip commercial dvds in 9.04.  had no issues in 8.10.  i think it's some kind of aspi issue.  k9copy crashes when i try to read the disk, dvdshrink says it can't open aspi device when i open the disc, dmesg gives buffer i/o errors.
<ajcates> Pici can't you have one home directory work for multiple linux installs?
<Stepan1> I have a shell script that is executable.  Any way to disable the "Do you want to run or display ..." dialog box when i double click on it?
<vertagano> tnt996, Can you play your music at a normal speed in other programs?
<kovacsleeve> When I enter "uptime" in terminal, it says 4 users, how can I see these users? Should only be one? (possibly 2 with guest)?
<vertagano> tnt996, Like mplayer, vlc, audacious?
<ajcates> Stepan chmod +x file.sh
<jken146> Stepan1: Probably a gconf setting.  Try playing in gconf-editor
<vertagano> kovacsleeve, Try the who command
<ajcates> that will give it an executable flag
<tnt996> vertagano. ill try
<vertagano> kovacsleeve, But it's probably normal.
<Pici> ajcates: You can, but you need to be careful about dotfiles within your home that may not be compatible with different software versions across distributions.
<kovacsleeve> vertagano: It says all four are me. Is that normal?
<tnt996> no its even fast when i play music on youtube
<kovacsleeve> tty, pts 0, 1, and 2
<vertagano> kovacsleeve, If you use the w command, you can find out what they're doing.
<vertagano> tnt996, Then it's probably a sound card driver problem.
<jken146> kovacsleeve: Yes that's prety normal
<ajcates> Pici well since osx uses a library folder for its config files not hidden files I should be good in theroy correct?
<Stepan1> jken146: Thing is, I don't want the text to show up, i just want the script to run.  I can achieve this by clicking the Display or Run button.  I dont want it to run in terminal.
<tnt996> vertagano, what can i do to fix this?
<Pici> ajcates: In theory, yes.
<jken146> Stepan1: Then right-click and open it with a text editor
<elexodus> ajcates: In theory, nobody is ever good with osx...
<kovacsleeve> Oh, right, each process is broken out. One for bash, one for python, one for xwindows. Thats really cool.
<NOD62> Damn.
<ajcates> elexodus what you mean by that?
<macman_> guys
<NOD62> Is there anyway to get Empathy Instant Messenger to do IRC?
<vertagano> tnt996, You'll need to find out what your sound card is and then research the problem.
<caty> hey people
<linduxed> i installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and now that i try to type with Times New Roman, "Ä" get's turned into "f"
<macman_> i just did a format of my hdd .. i have a packages.txt .. how can i get it to xargs or apt-get to reinstall everything  ?
<tnt996> its my on board
<TurtlePie> Pidgin does IRC, but I cant get mine setup
<tinker> Can anyone suggest a place to go to find out how to fix no sound in Ubuntu?  I already tried launchpad, alt.os.linux.ubuntu and ubuntuforums
<Stepan1> jken146: sorry, you misunderstood me.  I do NOT want to see any text or script.  I just want to it run.  But i dont want to see the dialog each time
<saiki> we eed  floodbots?
<saiki> lol
<saiki> need 3*
<TurtlePie> floodbots?
<caty> 2 bots?
<ajcates> Stepan chmod +x file.sh
<Jack8899> I'm trying to compile a Theme for KDE, but when I use ./configure it says:./configure: line 40: cmake: command not found
<Jack8899> ./configure: line 4: bad: command not found
<Jack8899> Path to Qt4:
<Jack8899>  
<ajcates> you have to set its executable flag.
<linduxed> macman_: if you ask that in the #debian channel they have a chatbot with an answer to that
<burntresistor> is there a linux equivalent ap for Microsoft one note
<jken146> Stepan1: Yes, it's nautilus that's bringing up the dialog box with the options.  You could try playing with nautilus' settings in gconf-editor to see if there is a way to disable this behaviour
<macman_> lol
<dudedano> shamwow
<decker> it's not that they don't burn cds or play dvds or anything, I just get this weirdness where it's hard to eject or close the tray. anyone else get that? anyhow, I was hoping I could get some recommendations on alternative brands to sony dvd burners.
<Stepan1> jken146: okay, thanks
<ajcates> dudedano you know the germans make good stuff
<lvlefisto> ¿How much is the minimum RAM needed to run ubuntu server only with LAMP?
<judget_> Can anyone guide me to get a Linksys PCMCIA wireless to work in Hardy?
<atrocity> hmm, anybody good w/ samba?
<cfedde> lvlefisto: depends mostly on load. But tack in the oldendays we used to be able to do it with 128M
<lvlefisto> cfedde: thanks
<decker> atrocity: used to be.
<leeguy92> hi, i got a noob with a wifi problemz
<saiki> leeguy92: card?
<atrocity> decker, hmm, ok.  basically, i shares my "pictures" folder (not in home directory, on an entirely different partition" with my wife, and she has access to create files and folders on it just fine...
<leeguy92> saiki: broadcom bcm4303
<leeguy92> the network isnt letting them in
<leeguy92> WPAv1 encryption
<leeguy92> it's on ubuntu 8.01
<decker> atrocity: I still need a recomendation on dvd burners
<atrocity> dvd burner?
<decker> atrocity: brands.  other than sony
<saiki> leeguy92: sorry, don't have a broadcom, can't help ya
<atrocity> lol, didn't you ask that like a few weeks ago?
<leeguy92> saiki: ok :(
<napa> Does anyone know how I can get a higher resolution with my ATI Radeon 2400 PRO pci/ex screenadapter??? When upgrading the drivers automatically it gives me 800x600 only
<decker> atrocity: nope.
<decker> atrocity: anyhow.  it's taking you 10 minutes to spit out a brand.  fine.  don't spit out a brand.  maybe you don't know.  so your wife, she does some samba junk with pictures.  what's the problem?
<ajcates> Any one have any ideas on how I can make OSX and ubuntu use the same home directory?
<Mion> napa: xrandr
<napa> Mion: What is xrandr?
<Mion> an application
<atrocity> decker, i dunno...i use the cheap-o dvd writers...it's the media that's most important, anyway
<dudedano> i am looking for a amish cellular phone
<decker> ajcates: nfs would be about the best way I suppose.
<ajcates> decker whats nfs?
<Barre> is there any way to add the fast-user-switch-applet to UNR 9.04?
<Mion> napa: open a terminal and run xrandr
<Mion> napa: see if the mode you want is listed
<PhotoJim> decker: LG burners are good.  Samsung are also good.  Some like Pioneer.  Suggest looking at a CD/DVD/BR-specific forum site like cdfreaks and read some reviews.
<decker> ajcates: if you want the stuff local, I dunno.  filesystems are going to be the gotcha.  I guess go with whatever's native to osx, which is ufs or something, no?  or hppfs is the newer one?  something like that...anyhow, make sure linux supports it, set the home directories up on the same partition for both systems, you're golden
<decker> ajcates: except for the fact that one of those screwy osx filesystems isn't case sensitive, so you'll be screwed that way...
<Gnea> decker: I recommend LG, if you want a quality burner that will last for the long haul
<decker> ajcates: nfs is network file system by the way.  meaning you'd have your home directories shared somewhers external to your dual boot machine.
<ajcates> decker osx supports xfs so ill be good on the file system
<Gnea> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<atrocity> sorry...i keep researching more, anyway
<ajcates> decker no way on the nfs for a home directory
<kovacsleeve> Is a firewall (software) needed in Ubuntu? Do you guys run one?
<neoteny999> k9copy says no devices were detected but totem plays the disc.
<decker> ajcates: xfs?  doubtful.
<atrocity> yeah...i'm sharing my "picture" directory with her...she can read/write to it just fine
<atrocity> but if she makes a new folder in it, the folder is read only and i can't figure out how to make it so she has write access to those folders
<decker> ajcates: heard they were switching to that new sun junk at some point though.  zfs I suppose is what you're thinking of as opposed to xfs?
<Jack8899> what package do i need to build/make/compile? I want to compile a Theme for kde4...
<Gnea> atrocity: why not cifs?
<PhotoJim> kovacsleeve: Linux is very secure.  I recommend running a firewall if you are hosting a Linux-based router.  but for individual machines, it's not necessary.
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: you need a firewall, whatever OS your on
<Gnea> kovacsleeve: yeah, firewalls are great, but they're not going to block xss
<kovacsleeve> PhotoJim: I have a router, but it just has the Linksys software on it
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: hardware firewall :)
<decker> atrocity: there's a bitmask you set, which controls what permissions are on junk that's newly created.  use swat.  it's annoying at first, but once you learn how to use the help and ignore most of everything, you're golden
<subinacls> anyone here have the "magicjack"
<sebsebseb> Gnea: xss??  what's that
<thrillERboy> what is wine irc?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: cross-site scripting
<sebsebseb> thrillERboy: #winehq
<bc> for anyone that is using Gnome Do, can you tell me if it learns in the same way Quicksilver does?
<kovacsleeve> sebsebseb: What firewall do you recommend for Ubuntu?
<PhotoJim> kovacsleeve: my router is a Pentium 133 running Debian (Ubuntu didn't exist when I deployed it :) ).  I run firewalling on it, to prevent some traffic from getting to Windows clients.
<leeguy92> i got a problem with a laptop not authenticating with a wifi networkWPAv1
<ajcates> decker you might be right, i forget if its xfs or zfs
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: if you got a router, then you probably got a hardware firewall, so have that enabled
<Gnea> sebsebseb: that's what the noscript plugin for firefox is for ;)
<atrocity> hmm, ok
<atrocity> and sorry, i am using cifs :P
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: and you will be ok,  as long as you also have a good Ubuntu password not like say abc12e
<sebsebseb> abc123
<Gnea> atrocity: ah okay. are you able to edit ntfs permissions from her side?
<atrocity> oh...crap...
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: also there are more proper hardware firewalls that can be bought, but that's not really nessarey for the average person
<dudedano> i am looking for a amish cellular phone.
<atrocity> i just realized something...bbiab
<decker> ajcates: xfs is a filesystem from sgi, which they ported to linux.  I'm 99% sure osx doesn't support it.  zfs is suns new junk, which osx supports perhaps now, but I'm thinking not for your root partition, meaning you can't boot off it and whatnot.
<PhotoJim> dudedano: offtopic for this channel...
<napa> i did xrandr in a console and it says Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1280 x 1280
<napa> DFP2 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 338mm x 270mm
<napa>    1280x1024      60.0 +   60.0
<kovacsleeve> sebsebseb: So when you said a firewall was needed, you meant just the router itself?
<napa> I want to change it to 1280x1024
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: routers tend to have firewalls
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: make sure yours is enabled
<dudedano> join offtopic
<decker> ajcates: anyhow, for a dual boot osx/linux machine, go with the osx filesystem that is case sensative.  Im pretty sure...but hey, try #macosx, and #opendarwin on this place.  they'd be way better and telling you what to do I figure.
<Gnea> dudedano: you might want to /join #ubuntu-offtopic and be sure to ask for dehydrated water as well
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: also  if you know what your doing,  amazing  firewall type stuff can be done with Linux, but that means you got to learn iptables or the other one
<sebsebseb> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<napa> When trying to open display preferences nothing happens (I get a window with grey backround and a green bar in the middle)
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: firestarter is pretty rubbish the gui one
<kovacsleeve> sebsebseb: Thanks for your thoughts on this.
<atrocity> back
<atrocity> Gnea, i totally moved her over to ubuntu, too
<atrocity> so no...she doesn't really access ntfs permissions :P
<Gnea> atrocity: oh! good job
<Gnea> atrocity: so you're using samba?
<atrocity> she's been using it for over a month now
<bc> kovacsleeve: one option, search the ubuntu doc site for ufw or "uncomplicated firewall"
<atrocity> yeah
<atrocity> we still have other non-linux machines on the network, so i have to keep using it
<napa> can anyone please help me?
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: ok no  problem
<sebsebseb> atrocity: with?
<sebsebseb> oh wrong guy
<decker> napa: try with another account?
<sebsebseb> napa: with?
<atrocity> with what?
<kikl> what's your problem napa?
<sebsebseb> atrocity: wrong guy
<atrocity> oh, lol
<atrocity> kk
<Gnea> atrocity: samba can be tricky, but you should be able to fix the write issue by allowing her username to modify via swat
<kovacsleeve> I'm thinking of getting my mom set up on Ubuntu. She's always getting weird M$ updates and spyware screwing her up. Linux I think would just work for her.
<mzz> kovacsleeve: I did the same
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: yep probably
<atrocity> i have her machine auto-mounting the samba shares w/ cifs in /etc/fstab just fine...like i said, she DOES have read/write access to the shared folders just fine
<Gnea> kovacsleeve: did that years ago, she loves it
<qsi> hi all, anyone knows of any software that allows you to control the mouse and keyboard of a remote machine without actually using something like vnc?  All i'm interested in is control the mouse and keyboard of a remote machine which video out is connected to a big screen, ....
<kikl> thinking about the same thing kovacsleeve
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: also she has some Windows specific nonsense, but then we can talk about virtual machines and wine
<atrocity> it's just when she makes a new folder herself in it, the new folder is r/o
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: unless she.. above
<Gnea> atrocity: right, so do you have swat intalled?
<decker> kovacsleeve: if you're mom is like mine, just needs email and web, then it works out real nice.  go with the long term support distros like ubuntu 8.4 or whatever or centos, you never have to muck with the machine even.
<atrocity> Gnea, no, lol, getting there
<kovacsleeve> See, my mom doesnt really need M$ specific stuff, and it seems like she loses internet everytime there's a windows security update. I dunno what shes doing, but I'm constantly fixing her computer :)
<Gnea> atrocity: okay :)
<StarTrek_XI_> since jaunty, archive manager repeatedly gives me the error "Archive type not supported." even though .rar support is installed
<napa> i have a ATI radeon 2400 pro screen adapter ... When upgrading the drivers in "hardware drivers .. New drivers are downloading and beeing installed .. but after restart I only get1024x768 resolution .. and everything are very SLOW
<thrillERboy> what is wine irc?
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: LTS hummm  nah
<mzz> I made the switch easier by getting her using thunderbird and firefox in windows first
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: you wil be the admin and responsible for updates
<twanny796> when using apt, I get segmentation faulty tree ... 0%, how can i resolve this??
<sebsebseb> kovacsleeve: so you can have whatever version of Ubuntu you want that is suppourted at the time.  so at the moment 8.04,  8.10 and 9.04
<Hymnosis> what about webcam support for yout mom?
<kovacsleeve> I usually fix her up with VNC (assumign she can still get online)
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  kovasleeve
<ubottu> kovasleeve: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<kovacsleeve> If I do that, shoudl I make my own login to SSH into her computer with you think?
<decker> sebsebseb: sure.  but I'm talking a fire and forget it solution...
<thrillERboy> !wine | thrillerboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy, please see my private message
<mzz> kovacsleeve: that could be useful
<twanny796> when using apt, I get segmentation faulty tree ... 0%, how can i resolve this??
<sebsebseb> decker: maybe, but only if they know how to apply updates, and upgrade when they need to
<sebsebseb> decker: LTS does not last forever suppourt runs out
<mzz> kovacsleeve: I haven't done so, because it'd involve setting up portforwards in the router she's behind, and I haven't gotten around to doing that
<decker> sebsebseb: years and years.  and what?  you can't do some apt nonsense in cron?  seems to me like that would be cake
<kovacsleeve> If I use VNC on Ubuntu with her, will I have to mess with router port forwarding?
<napa> I'm pretty sick of the ati shit :p But I should work since it was on a compitably list
<sebsebseb> decker: 2 years only for 8.04 on the desktop
<sebsebseb> decker: and that suppourt runs out
<mzz> kovacsleeve: if you do under windows you'll have to under linux too
<sebsebseb> decker: it already had a year so yeah  what I said
<decker> sebsebseb: go with the server distro then.
<StarTrek_XI_> why do people keep asking questions here that could be found with google?
<sebsebseb> decker: and if you want to be exact it's got a little less than 2 years of suppourt left since it's May
<n8tuser> kovacsleeve -> you can find out by ssh to her machine and vice versa
<decker> bah.  go with centos.  I thought ubuntu long term was like 7 years or so.  guess I'm mistaken.
<sebsebseb> decker: server version yeah 5 years
<sebsebseb> decker: ,but this was all about someones Mum, so they woudn't be using the server version
<napa> I'd be very happy if a helpful person could PM me
<mzz> I'll take an lts upgrade every now and then over having to reinstall windows because it self-destructed
<sebsebseb> napa: what do you want help with?
<javier> i need help I have a Orinoco wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid... HELP
<mzz> also, windows versions aren't supported forever either
<sebsebseb> mzz: yep and that
<decker> sebsebseb: if you're after a fire and forget it solution, and all your "mum" needs is web and email, I don't see how a server version isn't completely ideal.
<atrocity> lol, this doesn't really make it easier to fix my problem, just puts all the documentation on one webpage, lol
<napa> sebsebseb: is it Ok if I send you a private msg?
<sebsebseb> decker: non  technical people should  get suppourt from someone that can train them a bit :)
<sebsebseb> decker: they shoudn't just be left alone
<javier> I need help I have a Orinoco wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid... HELP
<decker> sebsebseb: bah.  says you.
<sebsebseb> napa: ok
<tuxitjaunty> can i use jaunty with  / in ext4 and home in ext3?
<sebsebseb> decker: why do you think there are so many Windows botnets?
<mzz> tuxitjaunty: sure, why not
<sebsebseb> decker: yes, because so many non technical people have been left on there own
<sebsebseb> decker: that don't know how to keep WIndows secure enough
<javier> I need help I have a Orinoco wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid... HELP
<tuxitjaunty> mzz now i am use it
<decker> sebsebseb: non technical people are left on their own so to speak in my circles.  me?  all I care about is they don't screw my server.  give them a standard account.  go with junk like group policies, selinux, nice firewalls, etc.
<kinpsil> the rest of my running applications get really slow when i have an application doing a lot of disk IO.  is there some kind of kernel option to fix that? i'm using linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic on a desktop system
<sebsebseb> tuxitjaunty: yes, but Ext4 should be good for both now
<pronoy_> mzz: for that don't you need to have different drives having different mount points ?
<KavanS> anyone have slow speeds with iwl3945 / intel wireless card and ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> tuxitjaunty: there are like 3 issues mentioned in the release notes, but they woudn't effect  a clean install,  unless you were to maybe resize the Ext4 partition
<mzz> pronoy_: different partitions, yes, but it's not that hard to set this up in the installer
<tuxitjaunty> mzz my home was already in ext3 , i did not wont to loose my data
<thrillERboy> hey guys can I expand the space I allocated for ubuntu in wubi?
<jtaji> KavanS: what distro are you using?
<pronoy_> mzz: you mean in the same partition you can have 2 different filesystems ??
<mzz> pronoy_: no
<KavanS> jtaji, 8.10
<tuxitjaunty> no separate partition
<pronoy_> mzz: so you do need different partitions right ?
<sebsebseb> tuxitjaunty: so move it some where else, and start over with Ext4?
<jtaji> KavanS: install the linux-backports-modules-intrepid package, then reboot
<pitbullthe1st> are there issues with ubuntu 9.04 64bit?? as i have a dell xps m1530 and it dose not always shut down properly
<jtaji> KavanS: that will fix it
<mzz> pronoy_: you would indeed need two partitions (or three really, /, /home and swap), with different filesystems, But setting this up in the installer is not that hard. Nor is reusing an existing ext3 /home.
<Alaisa> hi guys
<javier> I need help I have a Orinoco wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid... HELP
<KavanS> jtaji, ok...are you sure of thiss?
<jtaji> KavanS: pretty sure, well known problem which I also had on my thinkpad
<pronoy_> tuxitjaunty: as mzz said it isn't possible within one partition
<Alaisa> omfg  awesome http://tinyurl.com/lolmaopwnd lol
<mzz> pronoy_: yes, but he wasn't asking about doing it using one partition, or was he?
<pronoy_> mzz: i guess he was
<tuxitjaunty> j have 2 partition , / and home
<tuxitjaunty> j wont to convert home in ext4
<KavanS> jtaji, okay...going to give this a try thanks!  if this works do I do the same for jaunty when I upgrade?
<Mion> tuxitjaunty: you might want a seperate /boot partion
<mzz> tuxitjaunty: if /home is already on a partition of its own or you're creating fresh partitions this'll work. If you currently have a single ext3 / partition (including /home) it's slightly more complicated.
<jtaji> KavanS: yeah after I upgraded I needed to manually install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<scientes__> i upgraded to jaunty and i cant get my emu10k1 to work
<brandon_> asdf
<tk3> hi all - is there a CLI "graphical equaliser" tool that works on 8.10?
<KavanS> jtaji, is your wifi card: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02) ?
<tk3> i.e. to adjust bass / treble type things.
<tuxitjaunty> j made the reinstall ,  formatting / in ext4 and living home in ext3
<pronoy_> Alaisa: its in german ?
<deany> where does gnome save the settings for the volume control app?
<javier> I need help I have a Orinoco Silver wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid 8.10... HELP
<jtaji> KavanS: it's actually a 4965 but this effects all the intel wireless chips
<Jere`> Hi. Have anyone experienced problem that screen starts blinking for few times when trying to run winecfg or any application using wine? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.
<KavanS> jtaji, okay thanks....going to give this reboot a try and hope it works
<KavanS> be back in a few
<ultras> hello guys, i installed 9.04 on the same box where was my 8.04, my skype dont have sound anymore. I tried all devices listed in skype, no luck. I went back to 8.04 to see settings, everything is set to default. Any ideas how to fix this?
<KyleK> ultras: killall pulseaudio?
<ultras> KyleK: i assume that will restart pulseaudio? a
<jimi> When running the command "apt-get install proftpd" in Linux, it asks if you want inetd or standalone mode. I need to automate this so that standalone is automatically chosen and there is no human interaction required.
<tuxitjaunty> ultras you should fix alsa or pulse audio
<pronoy_> ultras: no it'll end it
<nmpribeiro> hi there. I have an ubuntu install inside windows, in a NTFS partition. How can I resize my ubuntu installation? anyone?
<KyleK> ultras: actually it'd just kill it, leaving possibly without sound in some apps, but able to test if that was the problem
<ultras> tuxitjaunty: sound works generaly, i can listen music, videos, youtube, but no skype.
<pitbullthe1st> I have a sound issue the mic on my laptop Is very low in the volume on cheese when recording a video not tried it on msn or skype yet
<pitbullthe1st> sorry it ubuntu 9.04 64bit
<ultras> KyleK: so  i should kill it and than try skype?
<javier> I need help I have a Orinoco Silver wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid 8.10... HELP
<tuxitjaunty> what's th problem with skype
<lazermouse> ubuntu_: are you a member of ubuntu staff?
<shadeslayer> ultras: low sound recording in skype??
<jimi> When running the command "apt-get install proftpd" in Linux, it asks if you want inetd or standalone mode. I need to automate this so that standalone is automatically chosen and there is no human interaction required.  anyone know how to do this?
<sebsebseb> lazermouse: no he is probably on the Live CD
<ultras> shadeslayer: no sound at all.
<sebsebseb> lazermouse: since that's the default name there
<lazermouse> oh
<ultras> i will go and give it a try, thanks everybody, i'll probably be back
<shadeslayer> ultras: set your sound in and sound out to pulse
<ultras> shadeslayer: i tried that, and every other device in list, no luck.
<KyleK> yea, but its best to isolate problems
<shadeslayer> ultras: thes switch to the OSS one
<KyleK> so skype uses alsa now?
<linduxed> jimi: why? you're gonna install this remotely?
<ultras> shadeslayer: i do that in sound properties?
<jimi> linduxed, hands free
<KyleK> ultras: theres also a "padsp skype" option, may have to install padsp
<shadeslayer> ultras: no switch to the oss version of skype
<shadeslayer> !info skype-oss
<ubottu> Package skype-oss does not exist in jaunty
<nmpribeiro> hi there. I have an ubuntu install inside windows, in a NTFS partition. How can I resize my ubuntu installation? anyone?
<shadeslayer> !info skype-static-oss
<ubottu> Package skype-static-oss does not exist in jaunty
<KyleK> nmpribeiro: bigger or smaller?
<pronoy_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ultras> shadeslayer: aaa,  ok. Will try that too.
<shadeslayer> ultras: it does exsist just install skype-static-oss
<gartral> im helpping a friend set up a Dell Inspiron E1505 with an ATI Mobility Radeon x1400... there doesnt seem to be any drivers for the gfx card found
<nmpribeiro> KyleK: bigger. I have now 17GB, I want more :)
<shadeslayer> gartral: did you try fglrx ??
<jimi> linduxed, any ideas?
<linduxed> jimi: cant say i have
<gartral> shadeslayer: what package would i need?
<javier> I need help I have a Orinoco Silver wireless card, and I have been trying to put in Monitor Mode, I have Intrepid 8.10... HELP
<shadeslayer> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<usser> gartral, ati dropped support for your card\
<linduxed> jimi: honestly i dont think that theres much of a choice if you go with the deb
<jimi> apt-get -y -q=2 --force-yes install <pkg>
<gartral> usser: that stinks...
<KavanS> thanks jtaji for the advice, that was pro....getting a lot faster speeds now
<jimi> this works mostly..... but still requires some interaction?
<usser> gartral, yep. they do that
<DJvRadio> pitbullthe1st are you still there??
<KyleK> nmpribeiro: if its mounting a file as a filesystem, could just make the file bigger and then resize2fs it if its ext2/3, sounds like a feature a gui should do tho
<shadeslayer> usser: the question is HOW can they do that ?
<pronoy_> nmpribeiro: why don't you just resize the ntfs partion and increase the size of the installation
<LadyNikon> http://www.anunturi.ro/ups/1239353490-193377247.jpg
<linduxed> jimi: its packaged that way, and since it reacts with a curses interaction right after install, i think its made to work that way
<Jere`> Hi. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit from CD and now when I try to run any application in Wine screen starts blinking to black for few times. Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong?
<Andy80> hi all
<nmpribeiro> pronoy_: because it's a file mounted as a filesystem
<usser> shadeslayer, just dont include it in the latest driver, the question is why they'd do that, it doesnt cost them anything to just leave it there.
<pronoy_> nmpribeiro: what ??
<skpx> i just upgraded to jaunty and my compiz isnt loading right. it says "Xgl: no present" when i run it from the terminal how can i go about fixing this so compiz will load like it used to
<shadeslayer> usser: yeah but as a MNC they ARE supposed to support what they sell
<nmpribeiro> KyleK: is there a tutorial I can follow? or... what keywords can I use in google? because it's hard to found something about filesystems and that sort of things in google
<jtaji> KavanS: excellent
<gartral> shadeslayer: why am i not seeing instructions for 9.04?
<KyleK> nmpribeiro: extend loopback filesystem
<KyleK> are you in it now?
<nmpribeiro> pronoy_: well... if you choose to install inside vista, then It creates a file with, say, 17GB if you choose 17GB. it's not a partition then. I don't see how
<seb-> Spamassassin problems in Jaunty? Am I the only one?
<nmpribeiro> KyleK: thanks
<usser> shadeslayer, yea. thats true, i dunno. the good thing about it is, its not just linux, they drop support for those "older" cards in windows too
<seb-> like spamassassin STOPPED WORKING?!
<usser> gartral, dont bother with fglrx it wont work for your card
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy. I noticed gnome-panel leaked memory (up to half a gig, then I have to restart it), while the clock stopped working. I think it's related to a) my panel being vertical (left side), and/or b) weather display being enabled (now that I disabled it, gnome-panel stays under 50M).
<dr_bro> on my home network i can't connect to ubuntu file shares from a windows computer?
<sahyuhr> hey every1... i need to convert an AVI to DVD so i can burn it... any ideas on an app that would work good?
<[4-tea-2]> Anybody wanna try to reproduce the problem?
<Andy80> I've just re-installed Ubuntu Jaunty on my PC, where previously I had a configured and running RAID1: I've used alternate install CD, during install I've choosen the manual partition editor and it was able to view the existing RAID. So I used the 50 Gb partition as / (formatting it) and the 250Gb for /home (not formatting it). I completed the installation. At the end it asked me to write GRUB on the MBR, and I did choo
<Andy80> se yes. At reboot in the grub menu I cannot boot anything :( if I choose the newly installed Ubuntu I get error 17, if I choose the Ubuntu jaunty I've on another disk I get error 12. How can I restore it?
<gartral> usser: what will?
<usser> gartral, the instructions you're looking at are generic and should work the same across all releases of ubuntu
<shadeslayer> gartral: you *could* use the open source drivers,but with caution
<pronoy_> nmpribeiro http://theubuntuexperiment.wordpress.com/2008/01/04/installation/
<gartral> usser shadeslayer what will work with this card?
<usser> gartral, whatever you hve right now. just to be sure put Driver "ati" in the devices section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> gartral: i told you,you could use the open source drivers
<wattazoum> hi all
<KyleK> Andy80: whats error 17? cant find file?
<eseven73> what's it mean when java_vm shows up in netstat? Is someone on my vnc? here's the output of netstat -tpanl  http://paste.ubuntu.com/163690
<exodus_ms> whats up wattazoum got a question
<sanket40> helloo .
<Andy80> KyleK: don't remember... wait I reboot again... I'm from another PC here...
<forensicwannabe> is there a chatroom where people can ask about chrunchbang linux
<sanket40> anybody there.. ?
<exodus_ms> !ask | sanket40
<ubottu> sanket40: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> forensicwannabe: if #crunchbang went down, try their forums
<eseven73> what does java_vm mean? someone is connected to my java_vm according to netstat
<gartral> forensicwannabe: or try #crunch|bang
<shadeslayer> any format converter for ubuntu?? like from .rm to .mp3 ??
<usser> shadeslayer, ffmpeg
<wattazoum> exodus_ms, you got a question ?
<forensicwannabe> gartal: thanks
<shadeslayer> usser: thanks
<exodus_ms> wattazoum, lol, na I thought you did
<wattazoum> ^^
<Andy80> KyleK: Error 17: cannot mount selected partition. - It's an ext3 partition, in RAID1, composed by /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdc1
<wattazoum> nope, just saying "hi" :-)
<exodus_ms> cool
<Jack8899> I got an error when i try to compile: Could NOT find QtGlobal header
<eseven73> what's it mean when java_vm shows up in netstat? Is someone on my vnc? here's the output of netstat -tpanl  http://paste.ubuntu.com/163690
<Desen> is anybody using the DNS addresses from OpenDNS ? Share some thought with me, please ? Sounds suspicious to setup foreign DNS
<Desen> thoughts*
<exodus_ms> Just used to new folks entering the channel that way :)
<KyleK> Andy80: is it giving you that error before or after giving you a menu?
<Andy80> KyleK: it gives me a menu, I choose the first option and I get that error. Please note: GRUB is in the MBR of /dev/sda1
<Mike94287> I'm following this tutorial http://www.learningpython.com/2006/05/07/creating-a-gui-using-pygtk-and-glade/ however I don't know how to open Glade like it says. Can anyone here help me?
<KyleK> oh
<shadeslayer> usser: um is there any GUI app for this?
<exodus_ms> Mike94287, are you using Glade Interface Designer?
<plcTowlie> desen, i use opendns.  Its legit.
<Negromante> !list
<macman_> guys .. im trying to add ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<macman_> i get a 404
<usser> shadeslayer, there's gotta be, i've never used one. ffmpeg syntax is easy
<KyleK> Andy80: you might try editing the boot commands, maybe the (hd1,0) stuff is out of whack?
<shadeslayer> ok ill try
<Andy80> KyleK: how?
<Mike94287> exodus_ms: I'm not sure, I just ran the command apt-get install python-gtk2 python-glade2 but it told me nothing upgraded or installed.
<KyleK> like kernel (hd1,0)/boot/stuff
<macman_> nvm looks like its working
<snk00sj> hi, i am looking for a way to execute a "remote command" using ssh, but i want it to keep the session open after i execute it..
<ultras> KyleK: killall pulseaudio did not kill the process. ps -x | grep pulseaudio shows " 7360 pts/1    R+     0:00 grep pulseaudio
<ultras> " when i try sudo kill 7360 i get "kill: No such process". When i try to start it it says "E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<ultras> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed." Weird?
<KyleK> Andy80: select the first item and press e
<plcTowlie> Desen, just be mindful of your firewall and typical security stuff.  That is your responsibility
<usser> shadeslayer, like ffmpeg -i file.rm -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 128000 -ar 44100 file.mp3
<KyleK> ultras: the real process could be something else?
<KyleK> if i had something running pulseaudio i could track it down if thats the problem
<shadeslayer> usser: ill try that out
<Desen> plcTowelie, are the DNSs fast, ok ? I am thinking i just change them, but i have these concerns
<Andy80> KyleK: uhm.... the first line says: root (hd0,0) - isn't it wrong? RAID is on hd1 and hd2, hd0 is /dev/sda, don't you find it?
<KyleK> Andy80: so try (hd1,0)
<Esde> i just upgraded to Jaunty 9.04 and BEFORE i did all my wireless worked perfect. once i upgraded i no longer can SEE my card or anything, i have madwifi configured correctly etc etc. i am on the Acer Aspire One with the Atheros 5k adapter.
<Andy80> KyleK: yes, I try now...
<plcTowlie> Desen, your internet traffic does not go through the DNS.  It is simply a lookup table that links www.netaddress.com to your current IP address.
<KyleK> if that doesn't work maybe use the tab completion to search around the file systems
<helder> hi
<helder> how do i mount ntfs partitions in kubuntu guys ?
<lianimator> Evolution shows Outbox (1) but it says "There are no messages in this folder". in fact, there should be 1 mail in there!
<helder> ? mount
<KyleK> ultras: ps -ef |grep pulseaudio, -x only shows users own processes
<doktoreas> hello everybody..I have got a strange problem with 9.04 on my Mac Mini..the wifi card (atheros) got 23% of packet loss
<Andy80> KyleK: it worked... I'm booting. I've to go to eat now. Are you online later in 15-20 minutes? So we can continue if you can help me...
<KyleK> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mattgirv> helder: Get hold of ntfs-3g and you'll have Read/Write support
<Esde> no luck for me?
<KyleK> Andy80: i might be in the middle of making food (lunch time here)
<donpdonp> anyone get WoW to run under wine with Intel GM965/GL960 video?
<Andy80> doktoreas: jaunty and atheros card have very big issues... I can't help you now, but I'll be back later. Same problem a friend of mine.
<Andy80> KyleK: ok, see ya later anyway :)
<doktoreas> Andy80: thank you
<helder> i allready have it
<nmpribeiro> KyleK: wasn't able to find something.
<mattgirv> donpdonp: Problem with that is your card has poor OpenGL acceleration, something of which I believe WoW requires.
<doktoreas> I'll be waiting :D
<baker> partition manager will be great
<Esde> should i just do a fresh install of 8.10?
<mattgirv> donpdonp: I know your card will run it within Windows, but the performance would still be very poor
<Dr_Willis> helder:  you can mount the  thing from the fstab with the proper lines.. or install/run 'ntfs-config' and tweak the settings with that tool
<donpdonp> mattgirv: it was usable in 8.10, now it doesnt even draw correctly
<thirsteh> lianimator: they should be able to help in #evolution
<baker> just search in add/remove software
<nmpribeiro> pronoy_: the page you gave me wasn't about my issue...
<plcTowlie> donpdonp:  I have an nvidia video card, but wow runs flawlessly with the -opengl setting
<lianimator> thirsteh: no.. that channel doesn't exist.
<donpdonp> plcTowlie: yeah i have an ordinary video card :)
<mattgirv> donpdonp: Do you have 3D acceleration support with the drivers you have installed?
<nmpribeiro> KyleK: so I have a loopback filesystem? is that right?
<donpdonp> mattgirv: yes.
<helder> ok i activated ntfs-config but they wont show up
<baker> i tell u before
<baker> partition manager
<Esde> could it be a conflict with ndiswrapper and madwifi?
<baker> try it
<Dr_Willis> helder:  internal or external NTFS drives?
<jophish> hehe, found something interesting in xchat
<baker> both
<jophish> if one uses insert while typing, it makes the window wobble
<zerothis> none of my gusty repositories (us.archive.ubuntu.com) are working. Are there alternative gusty archives?
<jophish> as if you are trying to delete something that isn't there
<sam_> has anyone tried installing virtualbox 2.2 on jaunty?
<Guest88104> hi anyone can help me ?
<helder> internal Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> jophish:  thats from some 'wobble on beep' setting i recall.
<SauLus> while booting I get the message findfont ... cannot open font file lat0-sun16. How can I fix this?
<lianimator> sam_: yes. works.
<LadyNikon> Guest88104: just ask your question.
<marksman> How can I tell if my wireless card supports injection?  It is an Airlink AWLL3026\NA?
<plcTowlie> helder, if this is the first time you are mounting the NTFS partition, if the NTFS was not shut down properly, it may be flagged, and the normal mount will not work
<sam_> mine tries to use the kernels from intrepid
<Dr_Willis> helder:  check /etc/fstab - you may need to put proper entries in the fstab file for the devices. ntfs-config may not do that for you
<Guest88104> someone can ask on #debian why i am banned ?
<sam_> and then cant find them
<LadyNikon> Guest88104: this isnt #debian.
<sam_> mine was running slow so i uninstalled and it wont reinstall now
<LadyNikon> Guest88104: why not ask an op?
<plcTowlie> helder: you might have to use the -f force option, or simply boot to your NTFS partition, and shut it down properly, then try again.
<Guest88104> but i dont know that i am banned
<LadyNikon> Guest88104: i would suggest finding a channel about debian maybe their offtopic channel
<baker> why u don't listen to me
<thirsteh> lianimator: oh, I see. Sorry.
<Guest88104> dont know who ban me
<helder> sorry
<helder> they are mounted allready
<helder> i thought they would show in desktop
<eseven73> How do I allow more than one user to access a directory? I basically need userftp to be able to write to /var/www/wordpress/* and no one else.
<helder> :D
<baker> just install partition manager
<FloodBot2> helder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> helder:  also do NOT use hibernate/suspend from windows.. linux wont want to mount the ntfs drives if you hibernate/suspend in windows
<delay_lama> marksman, backtrack.offensive-security.com
<skeebo> Does anyone know of a terminal command to launch an app into a specific workspace? Because I do not want to set the app to only launch on one workspace, I'd like to use a command to specify a workspace to launch it on
<marksman> delay_lama: Thanks
<donpdonp> good info on the Intel graphics driver situation here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<jkuespert> can i get some help with Unetbootin please?
<helder> they are in MEDIA, i thought they wouyld be in mnt and show up in desktop
<Chrom_> hi all
<Dr_Willis> jkuespert:  give te channel some more details and see who can help
<Chrom_> does anyone knows why in jaunty new kernel versions are not included in the apt-get upgrade process?
<baker> just type in search of add/remove software (ntfs) try it man u'll not lose anything
<mwas> hi folks, how do i use my laptops inbuilt webcam, I installed webcam tool but it didnt worked. any ideas
<helder> thank you
<jkuespert> ok.. ive installed ubuntu 9.04 on a USB drive, but nothing persists across reboots
<Chrom_> I'm running kernel 2.6.28-11-generic, and I see there is 2.6.28-12-generic available in the repos, but I get no upgrade
<iceroot> Chrom_: because you alway find only fixes, no upgrades, as in every ubuntu-version with every package
<Dr_Willis> jkuespert:  thats how unetbootin works..
<jkuespert> oh.. ok
<Chrom_> iceroot: even if I apt-get dist-upgrade
<jkuespert> grr
<jim_p> hi people
<jkuespert> is there an app that is trustworthy to dual-boot?
<skeebo> jkuespert, think of it as a "live cd" on a usb :)
<Tomislav> hi
<Dr_Willis> jkuespert:  by default at least. check pendrivelinux.com - they may have some tips on making it hav er a perisstant save.. OR use the ubuntu 'usb-disk creator tool' IT allows a persistant save file.
<baker> ur welcome just try then tell me i'm here
<jim_p> jkuespert, grub?
<iceroot> Chrom_: yes, because in the repos are only fixes
<exodus_ms> Chrom_, Have you tried    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skeebo> jkuespert, look up making a persistent home directory, that is what you would want to do
<Chrom_> I mean in earlier versions I've always got notifications of kernel upgrades, but now no upgrade from 2.6.28-11-generic to 2.6.28-12-generic
<Chrom_> yes sure, updated, upgraded, and dist-upgraded
<iceroot> Chrom_: that is no kernel-upgrade, its a fix
<jim_p> can someone suggest me a nice gtk theme? either that or i switch to openbox!
<iceroot> Chrom_: last number in a version is alaway a fix
<jkuespert> bear in mind i know little to nothing about linux or any of its flavors.. i want to learn more and chose ubuntu as the os
<jkuespert> dual boot recommendations then?
<Chrom_> iceroot: yes, even more interesting to know why it doesn't apply
<goose|DnD> Kitar|st, was it you I was talking with about thumbnail previews a few days ago?
<Xarver> Hey guys I used to have Ubuntu 9.04 but I switched to KDE and removed gnome-desktop. This freed barelly any space, how can I remove all gnome applications on 9.04? I tried pasting some commands and it says Couldn't find package bluez-pin
<skeebo> Does anyone know of a terminal command to launch an app into a specific workspace? Some kind of parameter to use after the app i want to launch?
<Dr_Willis> jkuespert:  you could use that unetbootin thumbdrive., and the usb-creator tool (in the menus somewher) to make a 2nd thumbdrive tht does have a persistant save feature
<Artelus> Does anyone use the Bluefish HTML editor
<Dr_Willis> skeebo:  i THINK one can use 'DISPLAY=0.1  command'   and it Might do it...
<Artelus> Does anyone use bluefish?
<danub> how can i put an ISO on a flash drive and make it boootable?
<iceroot> Artelus: i think anyone is using it
<Artelus> huh?
<jim_p> danub, with unetbootin
<Artelus> everyone is using it, or noone?
<jkuespert> thanks all for the quick answers
<Dr_Willis> skeebo:  someone ehse was asking that the other day and some how used DISPLAY=0.1
<iceroot> Artelus: you asked if anyone is using it, i said yes, anyone here is using it
<Xarver> Anyone???
<jim_p> Artelus, its been months since i last used it
<jamescarr> I set JAVA_HOME by adding it to /etc/environment
<delay_lama> danub, unetbootin
<jamescarr> now what do I need to do to make it work?
<Artelus> Well, do you know how to make it so it doesn't finish a tag for you?
<baker> use USB start up creator
<Chrom_> iceroot: but if I do apt-cache search 2.6.28 | grep linux-image | grep generic, I get both linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic and linux-image-2.6.28-12-generic
<skeebo> Dr_Willis, if that works I'll buy you a beer lol, ive been looking everywere thank you
<Chrom_> so the latter is in the apt database
<jim_p> Artelus, no :( sorry
<Artelus> like when you type <p> it doesn't end the tag for you?
<Chrom_> I could manually install it
<danub> delay_lama: i got that, i downloaded the linux version, but doubleclicking on it bgives me an "open with" dialog
<chava_> hola
<jkuespert> there is something not right about hopping on IRC and getting support.. should'nt i have to call India and wait for a few hours to get a less than useful answer to a quick question?
<jim_p> can someone suggest me a nice gtk theme?
<Chrom_> I'm just wondering why it doesn't prompt me to install it as it always happened with earlier dostros
<Dr_Willis> skeebo:  someone was trying to make vlc or mplayer always go to the side monitor.
<exodus_ms> skeebo, you can use devilspie to set that program to open in a certain virtual workspace every time it loads
<Xarver> Can anyone help me remove gnome and all applications on 9.04?
<delay_lama> danub, i u sed the windows version. maybe you have to make the file executable first
<Mion> jim_p: gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  plastik :)
<hwilde> Hello I am having trouble with Firefox and Flash.  The Adobe site works fine and various others, but www.beatport.com does not load correctly.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<neskat> jim_p: I like bamboo zen
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<edmont> hi
<jim_p> Dr_Willis, plastik for gnome? and i have searched gnome-look and gnome-art
<skeebo> exodus_ms, does devilspie work in any window manager? I am using E17
<bdelin88> Hey is there a way to copy the ls -l contents of a directory to a text file?
<jim_p> neskat, can you provide a link>?
<Mion> hwilde: works for me(tm)
<jamescarr> now what do I need to do to make it work?
<edmont> do you know the right way to configure skype to make the microphone work?
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  thers dozens of themes - find one ya like.. use that gnome-art tool.
<jim_p> bdelin88, ls > somefile.txt
<jamescarr> I set JAVA_HOME by adding it to /etc/environment what do I do to make it show up and work?
<roadmap> bdelin88:  ls -l > ./out.txt
<roadmap> try that
<exodus_ms> skeebo, that I'm not sure of since I use gnome.
<bdelin88> thanks guys
<danub> ok it works, it wasn't exectuable lol
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  theres several in the repos also not installed by default. check the package manager for metacity and gtk themes
<edmont> there are a lot of different combinations
<Mion> hmm, actually, it stops when it comes to 100%
<danub> :P
<hwilde> Mion, all I get is this bogus blank screen   http://www.hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-Beatport.png
<neskat> jim_p: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Bamboo+Zen?content=85860 i modified it to remove the green scroll bar when I installed
<jim_p> Dr_Willis, i have seen them all
<skeebo> exodus_ms, thankyou
<Mion> it loads some flash crap until a bar hits 100%, then just hangs
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  ALL? that would be quite a feat.
<hwilde> Mion, :(*
<exodus_ms> skeebo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  go make your own then.. since youve seen them all.. what more can we suggest.
<jim_p> Dr_Willis, the ones in the repos
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  I tend to use bluecurve based ones
<Xarver> What can I do to remove gnome and all gnome applications? I pasted in a very long command and it says that package bluez-pen does not exist" I am on 9.04
<jim_p> neskat, nice, but i dont like green
<Mion> hwilde: send an email to the maintaner of the site, and tell him to fix his crap, and stop using so much flash
<neskat> jim_p: there aren't many good ones unfortunatly
<exodus_ms> skeebo, I have another link that is very well documented and easy to follow, just can;t find it at the moment :P
<paky> italiani? :)
<hwilde> Please I need Flash help with www.beatport.com !
<hwilde> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<tommi69> is it possible to get a msn client with a gui without having to install gnome? i have ubuntu jaunty server
<usser> hwilde, works for me
<tommi69> paky: /join #ubuntu-it
<usser> hwilde, what version of flash you have?
<hwilde> usser, how to tell
<Dr_Willis> jim_p:  gnome-art makes installing new ones from gnome-look.org easy. and it has previews. then ya can alwyas 'customize' the themes, or toy with emerald and its themes.
<neskat> jim_p: that's what I said until I tried it
<hwilde> usser, all I get is this bogus blank screen   http://www.hankwilde.com/images/Screenshot-Beatport.png
<Xarver> Anyone???????
<usser> hwilde, type about:plugins in firefox address bar
<Xarver> :(
<skeebo> exodus_ms, thankyou this link should be enough
<usser> hwilde, it works for me
<hwilde> usser, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999       File name: libswfdecmozilla.so
<usser> hwilde, but damn an entire site on flash, those people are out of their mind
<Chrom_> can anyone running jaunty check if the installed kernel is the last available in the repos? I've noticed that the upgrade process doesn't include kernel fixes for me and the newer available kernels don't appear for upgrade
<usser> hwilde, thats a wrong one
<usser> hwilde, uninstall it.
<hwilde> usser, how ??
<cptblood> i installed kde, but it still looks like gde is in use, except for the login screen, which is kde, any ideas?
<exodus_ms> skeebo, no problem, here is another link --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98071&page=2
<usser> hwilde, sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome
<skeebo> exodus_ms, thankyou gonna check it out now
<hwilde> usser, and then
<Xarver> Hey guys I used to have Ubuntu 9.04 but I switched to KDE and removed gnome-desktop. This freed barelly any space, how can I remove all gnome applications on 9.04? I tried pasting some commands and it says Couldn't find package bluez-pin
<hwilde> usser, oo now it says     Shockwave Flash 10.0 r22       File name: libflashplayer.so
<LadyNikon> is ext4 safe?
<edmont> anyone that has skype installed, could you tell me what options you have selected in the sound preferences?
<jim_p> Dr_Willis, neskat thanks. i installed some windows-ish metacity theme and mist as gtk
<usser> hwilde, yep thats the one
<exodus_ms> skeebo, I have a couple of .ds files I can pastebin if you need some working examples
<hwilde> usser, ok now I get the status bar to 100 and....            ok it works!
<hwilde> sweet
<usser> hwilde, cool
<mapari> Probleme d'ouverture de mes pages de site office live malgré l'usage du client browser. Quelqu'un a un tuyau ?
<neskat> edmont: the skype audio problem is well documented via google
<daftykins> !fr | mapari
<ubottu> mapari: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<skeebo> exodus_ms, i appreciate it, but I'm about to head out. I'm sure I can figure it all out when I get back. Doesn't seem too over my head ;) thanks again man
<thirsteh> Xarver: Uninstalling gnome-desktop only installs the metapackage. The best thing you can do (AFAIK) is to do something like 'sudo aptitude remove gnome*', but triple-check what's going to be removed first
<thirsteh> only removes, even
<Votan> anyone using a DiNovo Edge Keyboard ? I dont get linEAK to work :/
<hwilde> thirsteh, you dont wanna do that.
<Xarver> OK
<thirsteh> hwilde: I'm aware, but what's the alternative?
<mapari> problem connecting to my pages on office live even using user agent switcher. Has anyone got a clue ?
<usser> Votan, do you even need lineak? xbindkeys works for me
<exodus_ms> skeebo, cool, You never know in here :P
<hwilde> thirsteh, umm live with it the way it is... or download kubuntu cd and don't install gnome in the first place
<Dracofodder> hello, new Ubuntu user here... how do I tell where my app updates are coming from?  is there a preferred mirror to use?   also, same area.. the recommended security updates didn't complete (lost power) how do I restart that?  systems seems to be running fine, but I want all the latest updates applied.
<hwilde> thirsteh, like you said, be VERY careful of dependencies getting removed...
<hwilde> Dracofodder, system->admin-> update manager
<niteon> hey why cant I run some .BIN files that I always did before?
<Dracofodder> hwilde: thanks
<neskat> Dracofodder:  and system>admin>software sources
<usser> Votan, run xev record the keystrokes that correspond to each key and then put something like that in .xbindkeysrc http://pastebin.com/f6a41ce96
<cptblood> how do i change my desktop to kde only? yes, i have it installed
<thirsteh> hwilde: those are not really alternatives though :-)
<neskat> to tell where the updates are coming from
<niteon> it says, the file or directory does not exist I have the ownership of the file and the file is set to +x
<Dracofodder> neskat: thanks!  lots to learn here... am an old RH and SuSE user/admin...
<Doonz> hey guys is there a way to convert an ext2 drive into ext3 without loosing the data
<cptblood> how do i change my desktop to kde only? yes, i have it installed
<WDC> Hello. Real quick question about WINE. I have a Windows tool that reads a CD ROM drive. How do I tell WINE where my /media/cdrom0 is?
<mapari> why my pages don't open on office live in editor mode even using agent switcher ?
<tommi69> i'm using jaunty server, to enable sound i installed both alsa and pulseaudio. whenever i reboot i see in alsamixer that the Master channel is muted and have to manually unmute it, how can i solve this?
<WDC> Would WINE see /media/cdrom0 as D?
<daftykins> WDC if you have WINE on your apps menu you can configure what it sees as optical etc
<zyzy> cptblood, at the login screen change the session to KDE
<WDC> daftykins: I got it. Thanks so much!
<daftykins> :)
<Dracofodder> hwilde:  does the update manager run at startup? or get a periodic check?  (like yast and zmd on SuSE?) or do I need to check that manually every once in a while to make sure I'm up to date on patches?
<quit> Hey, is there any virtual CD drive program that I can get from the "Add/Remove" program? I cant seem to find any.
<Terces_> WDC: Try typing "winecfg" from the command line - you can configure the drives from there
<thirsteh> Doonz: umount the drive ('sudo umount /dev/sda1'), use e.g. 'tune2fs -j /dev/sda1', then mount it as ext3; 'mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/hoho'
<daftykins> quit the "mount" command on command line (terminal) can be used to mount a .ISO etc
<Doonz> thirsteh: thanx
<vertagano> Dracofodder, it will run periodically.
<quit> Hm.
<quit> Thanks daftykins :D
<mwas> ﻿hi folks, how do i use my laptops inbuilt webcam, I installed webcam tool but it didnt worked. any ideas
<thirsteh> Doonz: you should change the entry for the drive in '/etc/fstab' to match
<vertagano> Dracofodder, And pop up notification if there are updates.
<mwas> ﻿hi folks, how do i use my laptops inbuilt webcam, I installed webcam tool but it didnt worked. any ideas
<sacarlson> quite vitual cd drive?  all drives are vitual cd drives but can be writen to
<vart> Dracofodder: it is configurable
<mwas> ﻿hi folks, how do i use my laptops inbuilt webcam, I installed webcam tool but it didnt worked. any ideas
<mwas> ﻿hi folks, how do i use my laptops inbuilt webcam, I installed webcam tool but it didnt worked. any ideas
<Terces_> mwas: try installing "cheese"
<cptblood> zyzy: yea, found out... will it always do kde once chosen, or do i need to manually select it each time?
<LadyNikon> mwas: please dont spam.
<LadyNikon> mwas: someone will answer your question when they can.
<usser> quit, no need, its built in just mount your iso image with sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /media/cdrom
<mwas> ﻿Terces_: no result
<zyzy> cptblood, it will ask if you if you want to set it as the default when u login
<Terces_> mwas: did you install cheese and it doesn't work?
<zyzy> cptblood, it will ask* you if you want to set it as the default when u login
 * mzz usually does "-o loop,ro", but iirc it's implied
<mwas> ﻿Terces_:yes
<quit> usser, and what if this is something i want to run using Wine?
<Dracofodder> ok, thatnks all... now I'm off to read up on apt... have been in the rpm world for so long, its all feeling new and shiny.
<usser> quit, winecfg, configure your virtual drives there
<Terces_> mwas: do you know if it is was recognized properly?
<quit> Right. Thanks.
<usser> quit, you can map any path in the system to any letter in wine
<mzz> quit: if whatever you're trying to run doesn't care where the files are you don't need to mess with winecfg, can just mount the cd and access it through (iirc) wine's z: drive wherever you mounted
<T1m0> heyho, i need a driverpaket for a wlan netgear card, because the network manager doesn't seem to work
<Terces_> mwas: you can check recognized PCI hardware with "sudo lspci -vvv" and usb hardware with "sudo lsusb -v"
<sacarlson> t1m0 what's a drivepaket?
<challengeman> my 9.04 upgrade crashed -- now i get a blinking dot on boot
<m0RrE> T1m0: use ndiswrapper and windows drivers if there aren't any linuxdrivers
<challengeman> blinking cursor in the upper right
<T1m0> allrigt, will search for it but one last question. Some Files i've downloaded doesn't work when i execute the makefile file, sry but on linux i'm a newbie
<challengeman> very slow -- but now "Reloading system log daemon" . . .
<fra> ciao
<challengeman> taking hours to boot if this is working
<Terces_> ciao
<challengeman> hate to power down
<sacarlson> t1m0 maybe you have to .configure first
<T1m0> okay will try it. thx
<kevin009> if the tar does not complain during extraction of an archive, what are the chances that the archive was corrupt during its creation?
<sacarlson> T1m0 normaly there is a README or INSTALL that tells ya
<mzz> T1m0: what are you actually trying to install? Is there no ubuntu package for it?
<T1m0> i dunno
<kevin009> i had a system freeze a wile after creating a backup and I want to know if I should re-backup just in case the tar wasn't correctly written to disk
<Terces_> I was looking at different backup solutions and found rdiff-backup and duplicity. I really like the rdiff-backup versioning, but need it to be encrypted like duplicity, since many users will be backing up personal files to a company server. Does anyone have any ideas?.
<challengeman> so any options for me?
<T1m0> i installed ubuntu 2 hours ago and the wlan doesn't seem to work.
<Eneerge> :(
<T1m0> then i used google and read something about the network manager
<sacarlson> good point mzz always look for a deb before you attempt a compile option
<Terces_> Also, when mounting private home folders in Jaunty, I believe they are mounted over the encrypted base store in .Private. Is there a way to get access to the encrypted store while the home is mounted (i.e. decrypted)?
 * mzz should probably type that rant out and put it online somewhere so it can be linked to
<challengeman> should "reloading the system log daemon take > 20 minutes"
<mzz> the "windows users migrating to linux: your first stop for software is now the distro's repositories, not the site of whoever produces the software" one, that is
<T1m0> well i couldn't find any windows that shows me the access points
<T1m0> and now i found this room :-)
<challengeman> is my data gone?
<lastman> T1m0, cant you see the network symbol in the panel?
<T1m0> i see it on the top right
<T1m0> a symbol that shows me that there's no connection
<capiira> T1m0, if you plan to stay with linux and wlan, then buy a cheap supported wlan card. This keep the head ache away :)
<ienorand> mzz: Thats exactly why we need the installation slideshow, as well as a good beginners intro-app...
<challengeman> at what point should i power down and reformat and load a commercial system?
<challengeman> (that will boot)
<T1m0> hehe thanks for the tip @capiira
<neskat> what sort of wlan card isn't suppored?
<neskat> *supported
<usser> neskat, intel 3945, 4965
<T1m0> well i don't know if my wlan card is supported because today is my first day with ubuntu
<helder> hi
<helder> i have xubuntu
<sacarlson> all wlan should be supported but I like athose (bad speller)
<lastman> T1m0, strange, I cant see all access points of my neighbours :-)
<helder> im download ubuntu-desktop now. after i use this can i delete xubuntu?
<lastman> can
<neskat> usser: pretty sure mine worked out the box
<sacarlson> madwifi is cool
<tnt996> hello
<dan> how do I add another encryption key to my keyring?
<mzz> ienorand: it's especially painful with things like proprietary drivers (results of running the installer script for one of those as root are usually not desirable)
<usser> neskat, yea theres a entire list
<T1m0> where do you see it @lastman
<usser> !wireless | neskat
<ubottu> neskat: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ienorand> lastman: that is your neighbours's problem :)
<Terces_> no I haven't
<capiira> T1m0, if you open the terminal and type: lspci, what does it say about your wlan card?
<helder> i have xubuntu, im downloadind ubuntu-desktop now. after i install it, how can i set ubuntu-desktop as default and delete xubuntu?
<challengeman> am i visible here, or do i need to register
<T1m0> wait
<T1m0> i typed in iwconfig
<T1m0> and there was no ath0
<challengeman> is there a better room for noobs trying to install linux?
<lastman> Just a left click on the network symbols lists all access points with the signal strength
<mak89> hi
<thiebaude> challengeman: this is the ubuntu support channel
<capiira> challengeman, choose the channel from the distribution you're running
<ross_> what is the command to check the current version of ubuntu
<mak89> hey any body used code blocks
<ross_> what do i put in the terminal
<T1m0> @capiira will back in 5 minutes then i can tell it
<usser> mak89, yes
<caimlas> hi; I'm having an issue with xset (to set keyboard rate); when I run it, I get the following error (and the keyboard rate remains very slow, using the awesome window manager): Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":0.0".
<usser> ross_, lsb_release -a
<caimlas> this is in 9.04
<rconan> hey guys... the new ubuntu detects my network as 100Mb instead of 1Gb anyone know the reason for this? Can I override it somehow
<challengeman> capiira:  i was running 8.10, but 9.04 upgrade crashed
<rconan> ?
<ienorand> mzz: Yea, true, sometimes things do come with a nice uninstaller, but as often not they don't... Also  problem is everyone who's learned to use non-standard install since that's the only thing that worked before...
<challengeman> now i have nothing
<helder> anyone pls ?
<capiira> did you try a fresh install after that crash ?
<helder> i have xubuntu, im downloadind ubuntu-desktop now. after i install it, how can i set ubuntu-desktop as default and delete xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> helder:  if you are that hurting for disk space yes.. but i doubt if you save much drive space
<mzz> ienorand: exactly. Short intro boiling down to "Don't run installers as root if you can possibly avoid it" would be good, imho.
<cowbud> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 <- wow, is there a link to something positive about the release? Like what was added?
<caimlas> helder, you don't need to delete them, but doing an aptitude remove xubuntu-desktop should do the trick.
<nmvictor> <helder>yup,whats your prob dude?
<helder> Dr_Willis,  is it only the disk space? i thought i should clean it :)
<caimlas> helder, those are just meta packages though; it's not goign to make a difference in 'experience'
<helder> thank you caimlas
<Dr_Willis> helder:  it dosent matter much.
<challengeman> capiira: now, i would prefer to keep my files/settings?
<challengeman> if i can
<mzz> (when migrating my mother to ubuntu I tried to emphasize she shouldn't enter her password except for a handful of known good reasons (pretty much just for the update manager actually))
<HelpMePlease> hi
<challengeman> by crash -- i don't mean hardware failure
<helder> caimlas,  will i be using ubuntu or xubuntu after that?
<caimlas> helder, linux filesystems don't get noticably slower as they get larger.
<helder> oh, ok tx
<caimlas> helder, the only difference is the window manager and a couple artificial things (like boot logo)
<ienorand> mzz: Well, a basic pointer that most software is in this fancy thing called "repositories"...
<mzz> and that, yes
<Dr_Willis> whats the point of a big hard drive.. if you dont fill it up! :)
<helder> ok, allready download it and installed it, i have to log off now
<helder> right
<deathowl> ^x
<scramble> chan
<capiira> challengeman, just copy your home to else where, in case you dont have an extra partition for /home
<HelpMePlease> I am running on the latest Ubuntu live cd, if I run Firefox, it is a 5 pixel thing and if I open it, its white
<TurtlePie> caimlas, are you talking about kubuntu?
<caimlas> TurtlePie, for my problem?
<dan> how do I add another encryption key to my keyring?
<ross_> usser: thank you
<TurtlePie> HelpMePlease, do you not want to install Ununtu?
<gartral> anyone know what would happen if i made a ext4 partition on a flash-drive?
<caimlas> TurtlePie, or wrt helder?
<TurtlePie> your last comment
<HelpMePlease> TurtlePie: Not yet, showing my gf it :)
<TurtlePie> before i commented
<ichat> question  :  i have  9  200gb disks for a file-server like system,  how do i best set it all up  should i just  the   (physical disk as raid) option or should i better use LVM - or ?????? -
<challengeman> capiira: but i have to get on the computer -- how can i copy home -- i can't boot/
<caimlas> TurtlePie, oh, re: meta packages? no, that applies to all desktop environments.
<TurtlePie> oh, idk, i,ve nevere had that problem
<capiira> use the live CD
<TurtlePie> it doesnt look good for Ubuntus sake though
<caimlas> TurtlePie, ubuntu is a steaming pile of sludge.
<neskat> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  whats scary.. is ya could replace all 9 of those with like 2 hard drives now a days. :)
<nmvictor> helder:easy dude,if you have xubuntu installed and you want to rid off it,just delete the partition in which it lies using gparted which should be in live CD or the installer
<TurtlePie> caimlas, i wouldnt say that, what do you mean?
<capiira> challengeman, use the live cd, mount your partition and copy it to a usb stick or so
<caimlas> TurtlePie, getting really irritated with all these 'breaks' in new releases (or for that matter, long after release).
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  you can use raid+lvm. but ive never done so. I tend to keep the disks seperate.. but ive never had 9 of them; ) my tops was 6 in one machine
<TurtlePie> Ubuntu is a free open source OS with probably more users than any other open source OS ever!!!!
<deany> will sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset , reset the volume settings to default?
<dan> encryption keyring...anyone?
<gartral> !who| neskat
<ubottu> neskat: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<challengeman> capiira: o.k. so live cd will help -- but right now i the boot is hung on * Reloading system log daemon
<usser> !refund
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refund
<thiebaude> yo to you
<ichat> lol - true, but - 2 500gb disks are usually slow compared to raid, - prob is just that i dont know how to set things up with the installer
<challengeman> is there a way to move past this?
<AmBAr> how to recovery a .tar file deleted ????
<TurtlePie> caimlas, do you not like Ubuntu?
<grkblood13> since i never solved this issue:
<grkblood13> im having a kvm issue, whenever i boot my pc up through the kvm i get a max resolution of 800x600, if i boot it up directly to the pc it gets my tpyical 1680x1024. IF i boot up connected to the pc i can then disconnect and go through the kvm and I will still get the 1680x1024 resolution but if I reboot it will go back to 800x600. how do i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> ichat:  ive had so much hassle with raids in the past. i dont use them any mopre.. but this is my Home LAN :)
<dabadan> hey, i just installed ubuntu from cd, how can i find out if its the final 9.4 or the RC1 i burned some weeks before :)
<gartral> anyone know what would happen if i made a ext4 partition on a flash-drive?
<caimlas> TurtlePie, usually not after a new release, no.
<nmvictor> <AmBAr>depends with how you deleted it?
<Dr_Willis> dabadan:  update/upgrade, and it will be final./
<grkblood13> some1 mentioned 915resolution but that doesnt seem to want to install
<TurtlePie> caimlas, do you like Ubuntu 7 or 8 then?
<capiira> challengeman, dunno but try crtl+c :) maybe this helps. sometimes it works
<caimlas> TurtlePie, I tell myself "oh, maybe this one will be different! I'm hearing good things!" but all of that is lies. invariably, something is broken with the release in an existential way.
<caimlas> TurtlePie, I liked 6 and 7
<TurtlePie> and furthermore, why are you here if you dont like it; camlas
<AmBAr> nmpribeiro, I use de gzip command and its delete the original .tar file and the .gz file is corrupted
<mzz> gartral: it'd work (although there may be better options if you don't need anything but linux to mount it)
<TurtlePie> what is broken caimlas?
<neskat> caimlas: usually easy to fix though
<caimlas> TurtlePie, I like the later releases to an extent. there are just a lot of little irritations wrt things working.
<AmBAr> nmvictor,  I use de gzip command and its delete the original .tar file and the .gz file is corrupted
<tdn> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Server? Or is this this one?
<eggy_> Hello, I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop, which has an audio card (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)) that's not working with ubuntu 9.04. I tried several things, like putting extra lines in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf according to bug reports, and compiling my own alsa modules with a patch (section C of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller). But with the patch I get a comp
<dabadan> Dr_Willis, so its ok to do that? not like in windows where you always should to "clean/fresh" installations? - iam asking cuz i just installed linux, i could reinstall :)
<eggy_> Humm, did I get cut off?
<challengeman> capiira: well i can see the ^C but nothing else
<deathowl> HEy!
<T1m0> iwconfig: no wireless extention , lspc: ethernet: Marvel tec... (rev03)
<gartral> mzz: i was more worried about security :)
<capiira> ok then it does not work
<DJones> tdn: I think its #ubuntu-server
<mzz> gartral: specifically the journal area of the fs gets written to a lot, which might wear down the flash more quickly. There are filesystems specifically targetting flash that reduce this by using the entire disk roughly equally.
<caimlas> TurtlePie, Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":0.0". <-- occurs when I use xset.
<TurtlePie> the terminal exit signla, camilas?
<tdn> How do I set up Ubuntu so that security updates are installed automatically?
<tdn> DJones, ok.
<mzz> gartral: how so?
<deathowl> does anyone know where the hungaryan ubuntu community is?
<deathowl> :D
<capiira> sorry, maybe anyone else know how to help
<challengeman> capiira: how long should i wait before turning off
<flower_> I want to add debian-installer to an ubuntu live-cd I want to make with live-helper, but I got: http://rafb.net/p/vOEWjj75.html
<mello> hi
<rconan> anyone know why my network card is being configured as a 100MB/s one? lshw -C network shows speed=100MB/s under configuration... is that an argument to the kernel module loading?
<eggy_> I'm not sure how to get my audio card to work anymore
<challengeman> i had a lot of data/etc set up -- i really hate to go through the pain of a fresh install
<mzz> gartral: if you don't want people to read the data off it if they have physical access to the disk you need to encrypt the data (or the whole disk). No filesystem-level tricks will save you.
<TurtlePie> caimlas, thats part of the open source feel, you should be ued to it, and have you ever instlaled fedora, it is full of those little problems
<challengeman> ctl+alt+del stops the gnome display manager
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<caimlas> TurtlePie, no, I jumped ship from the RPM nightmare about 10 years ago.
<gartral> mzz: ok, so what fs should it use
<DJones> !hungary | deathowl
<ubottu> deathowl: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<caimlas> TurtlePie, I used debian from 98 to 06 or so.
<LadyNikon> so.. far i am liking jaunty.
<abz___> can someone help me so my dhcp3 server will start automatically on boot
<nmvictor> <AmBAr>Im not sure if you can recover it,if that was happenning at the terminal,then any file deleted with a command at the terminal is completely unrecoverable,unless their other commands to recover it which i don't know,try google.sorry dude.
<challengeman> capiira: so rebooting i guess
<caimlas> TurtlePie, ubuntu devs are getting sloppy (and so are the kernel devs). this "rolling release" nonsense is starting to result in some really crappy code.
<mzz> gartral: whichever you like. If only linux needs to be able to read it ext4 is fine, although you'd want encryption (of important files or the entire partition) on top of that, and I don't have firsthand experience with that
<challengeman> maybe i'll try a safe boot
<TurtlePie> caimlas, no worrys, you should fix the bug a be part of the bug squad etc...........
<grkblood13> im having a kvm issue, whenever i boot my pc up through the kvm i get a max resolution of 800x600, if i boot it up directly to the pc it gets my tpyical 1680x1024. IF i boot up connected to the pc i can then disconnect and go through the kvm and I will still get the 1680x1024 resolution but if I reboot it will go back to 800x600. how do i fix this?
<caimlas> TurtlePie, any idea which package I should report that as? :P
<Zeroyez> i can't get the nvidia 180.51 driver working with jaunty amd64, when i get to the xdm login screen i end up completely freezing and have to hold my shutdown button for 5 seconds
<AmBAr> nmvictor,  so I'm a dead man ! :(
<caimlas> TurtlePie, I've got half a dozen bugs right now.
<cptblood> hmm, ive got an aus f9s laptop, with an nvidia 8400gm gfx card, but when i install the 185.13 drivers, i get some error about failed to initialize nvidia kernel module, do i need other drivers for it?
<nmvictor> <AmBAr>why,was it so serious a file?
<TurtlePie> caimlas, work on one and let other know about the rest.
<cryptosteve> Having a problem rebooting and shutdown in 9.04 any ideas?
<LadyNikon> cryptosteve: i would say describe your problem
<LadyNikon> having problems is pretty vague
<AmBAr> nmvictor, not so serious, but very family photos
<caimlas> cryptosteve, yeah. how about describing the problem?
<cryptosteve> getting a black screen with script on it.
<caimlas> AmBAr, what's the problem?
<challengeman> so with the blinking cursor do i have options?
<AmBAr> nmvictor, not so serious, but many family photos
<sacarlson> Zeroyez I have also had trouble with my nvidia card and tried 180.51 drive with no success
<AmBAr> caimlas,   how to recovery a .tar file deleted ????
<AmBAr> caimlas, , I use de gzip command and its delete the original .tar file and the .gz file is corrupted
<caimlas> AmBAr, what kind of filesystem? ext*?
<Zeroyez> I can delete the driver from xorg's conf but segfaults happen everywhere after
<AmBAr> ext3
<nmvictor> cryptosteve:whats the problem,maybe you should explain further
<challengeman> so blinking light -- can i get to a command prompt?
<slayton> is anybody here familiar with an light-weight alternative to LaTeX?
<challengeman> blinking cursor . . .
<MHz128> I hid the Audacious window using Alt-M, how do I bring it back?
<challengeman> slayton: prawn
<lucien_> who's online?
<caimlas> AmBAr, iirc, the file was just renamed and compressed. how do you know the gz is corrupt?
<LadyNikon> lucien_: alot of people.
<caimlas> slacker_nl, html?
<caimlas> slayton rather
<caimlas> good god there are a lot of people in here.
<Vague> LadyNikon, well thank you Lady, I do indeed think I'm pretty, but I'm not having problems >.>
<caimlas> slayton, latex -is- the lightweight alternative. :P
<LadyNikon> Vague: :P
<lucien_> too busy for me
<slayton> caimlas, hmm... thanks
<LadyNikon> lucien_: goto the forums..
<AmBAr> caimlas, when i try gunzip: gzip: DesktopImagensMusicaPhotosVideos.tar.gz: Input/output error
<amseidler> When I put in my flash drive, it does not appear on the desktop. I use Cruzer Micro drive, so there are two drives in one. The second drive appears, but I can't store anything on it. Can anyone help?
<galvanize> anyone have any good optimizing tips for new jaunty?
<rconan> can anyone help me make my network be detected as gigabit? windows detects it fine but ubuntu only goes at 100Mbit/s
<caimlas> AmBAr, try tar. eg: tar -xzvf <file>
<lucien_> where are the forums
<jelly12gen> hi i can't do rm -rf /  in ubuntu is this a bug?
<cptblood> hmm, ive got an aus f9s laptop, with an nvidia 8400gm gfx card, but when i install the 185.13 drivers, i get some error about failed to initialize nvidia kernel module, do i need other drivers for it?
<lordmetroid> galvanize, turn off compiz
<amseidler> Can anyone help?
<LadyNikon> jelly12gen: youw ant to remove root?
<austin__> hello?
<neskat> jelly12gen: you need sudo to do that
<LadyNikon> amseidler: ask your question
<caimlas> galvanize, dont use gnome.
<mello> Today is, KUbuntu 9.04 installed
<AmBAr> caimlas, I will try it now
<mello> perfect work
<challengeman> can't do anything except reboot i guess
<austin__> is there anyone here who understands cron well?
<mello> any problem
<amseidler> When I put in my flash drive, it does not appear on the desktop. I use Cruzer Micro drive, so there are two drives in one. The second drive appears, but I can't store anything on it. Can anyone help?
<neskat> jelly12gen: in fact, I don't even know if thats possible while you're logged in
<challengeman> so i can't get any troubleshooting to fix this
<galvanize> lordmetroid: and by that you mean, no affects selected?
<nmvictor> <AmBAr>This things happen,i also accidentally emptied my flash disk the other day,with all my notes and mp3s,just thanked God it was'nt the windows partition,co I executed the sudo rm -rf command after I had cd to /media.Calls for max care,dont you think?
<cryptosteve> When try to reboot or shutdown I go to a black script screen. The last line of script reads [ 738.847946 --- [  end trace d6937d3b5e8e2a6f] ---   and then freezes?
<LadyNikon> challengeman: i would say be patient maybe someone can ask you. or try the forums
<caimlas> cptblood, maybe? why don't you try the other drivers? are the 185.13 drivers the 'recommended' drivers?
<challengeman> google on stuck on blinking cursor
<galvanize> caimlas: tried kde but found it a bit buggy and slow
<cptblood> i've tried 180.51 too
<jelly12gen> now my pc is broken , i wont start again
<lordmetroid> galvanize, yes you can do that, I went one step further and deleted all things compiz from my system using the package-manager
<cptblood> but i was thinking if there are drivers specific for laptops
<austin__> anyone who knows cron well?
<challengeman> isn't there a way to get to a command prompt?
<challengeman> shell?
<caimlas> cryptosteve, that's a backtrace of a crash. hold shift and hit PageUp - you want the line or two before the "backtrace" line.
<LadyNikon> austin__: why not just ask your cron question
<AmBAr> caimlas, the result of this command is that the file is not a .tar file
<galvanize> lordmetroid: ah ok, thanks
<LadyNikon> challengeman: a few ways.
<AmBAr> nmvictor, Yes :( max care for now
<austin__> um, well I have a specific script which is running fine from the command line but doesn't from cron
<lordmetroid> galvanize, you can also turn off font postrendering effects such as hinting and sub pixel rendering
<caimlas> galvanize, yeah, it is. why not try xfce? it's functionally similar to gnome but it's not nearly as bloated/slow.
<LadyNikon> challengeman: application > accessories > terminal
<LadyNikon> or ctrl f2
<austin__> I can post the script(s) here
<challengeman> LadyNikon: thanks
<Linuz2009> i WANT  to make my computer to run faster
<challengeman> wait -- i am not booting
<amseidler> Will someone please answer me?
<caimlas> cptblood, lots of stuff going on here; it'd be useful to refer to the person you're talking w/ so I don't have to read the whole buffer
<usser> austin__, pastebin it
<jelly12gen> Linuz2009: build an custom kernel
<lordmetroid> galvanize,  Also, look in the autostart if there is an application you think you can do without
<jelly12gen> remove ubuntu
<jelly12gen> and install arch
<LadyNikon> amseidler: be patient
<challengeman> or after the graphical logo -- i get blinking cursor in the upper left
<caimlas> cptblood, you try the open source nv driver?
<lordmetroid> I turned off all accesibility software
<usser> Linuz2009, remove arch and install gentoo
<cptblood> i tried the .run package
<amseidler> LadyNikon: Trying it. No one's helping
<LadyNikon> amseidler: maybe because no one knows your answer.
<challengeman> ctl_alt_del stops gnome and restarts
<cptblood> at caimlas that is
<austin__> first script is sshaskpass.sh
<Linuz2009> what's arch/gentoo?
<austin__> #!/bin/bash
<LadyNikon> amseidler: you can also try the forums
<austin__> # Copyright (C) 2008 John S. Skogtvedt <jss at bzz.no>
<austin__> # Licence: GNU GPL v3 or later at your option
<austin__> if [ -n "$SSH_ASKPASS_FD" ]
<caimlas> Linuz2009, changing the scheduler from cfq might help, if you're having prooblems.
<austin__> then
<austin__> 	read password <&$SSH_ASKPASS_FD
<austin__> 	echo "$password"
<austin__> 	exit 0
<usser> !pastebin | Aurus
<austin__> elif [ $# -lt 1 ]
<ubottu> Aurus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jelly12gen> Linuz2009: arch/gentoo is awesome
<austin__> then
<LadyNikon> austin__: use pastbin.. please dont spam
<amseidler> LadyNikon: That takes too long.
<austin__> 	echo "Usage: echo password | $0 <ssh command line>" >&2
<austin__> 	exit 1
<caimlas> cptblood, did you have X GUI before that?
<austin__> fi
<usser> !pastebin | austin__
<ubottu> austin__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<austin__> export SSH_ASKPASS=$0
<austin__> export SSH_ASKPASS_FD=4
<austin__> [ "$DISPLAY" ] || export DISPLAY=dummy:0
<sacarlson> I have the GeForce 6100 nForce 405 video card that at one point worked on ubuntu 8.04 but no longer.  and now after 180.51 from nvidia as well fails
<austin__> read password
<austin__> exec 3<&0
<austin__> # write password 100 times to make repeated ssh connections work
<austin__> for x in $(seq 100)
<nmvictor> <slayton>I've been thinking about that too,want to create just pdf files?
<austin__> do
<Linuz2009> I never heard of a program called arch/gentoo
<austin__>   echo "$password"
<austin__> done | exec setsid "$@" 4<&0 0<&3
<galvanize> lordmetroid: thanks, already done that. just wanted to see if there were any other tricks i didn't know
<cptblood> x gui? i closed down kde and ran sudo sh <install package>
<austin__> sorry, I don't know how to use pastebin and someone said to just post it here
<austin__> what am I doing?
<LadyNikon> amseidler: this isnt a get answer quick kinda thing. if you cant wait try the forums
<Linuz2009> can anyone tell me what it is?
<slayton> nmvictor, yes just simple stuff to type up reports
<Mion> austin__: pastie.org
<slayton> nmvictor, nothing major
<LadyNikon> austin__: you just paste it in the bin and read the instructions on the site
<usser> austin__, i said pastebin it no paste it here
<gartral> !pastebinit > austin
<amseidler> LadyNikon: I know.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<cptblood> sorry forgot to highlight you caimlas
<ActionParsnip> Linuz2009: arch / gentoo are other distributions of linux
<Mion> austin__: http://pastie.org
<neskat> austin: go to pastebin.com  it's obvious how to use it
<challengeman> i would like to safe boot and get things working
<gartral> !info pastebinit > austin
<ActionParsnip> Linuz2009: arch / gentoo are other distributions of linux
<slayton> ah sphinx!
<slayton> that is what I was looking for (i think)
<galvanize> austin: i recommend codepad
<ActionParsnip> Linuz2009: just like XP and vista are releases of windows
<lordmetroid> galvanize, If that is still not enough for your needs, maybe it would be worth considering and alternate manager such as for instance xfce, personally I didn't notice much difference
<Linuz2009> so you mean I can download it directly from add/remove application.
<slayton> oh wait never mind
<lordmetroid> I did however not bide my time and really test out xfce
<slayton> it isnt'
<galvanize> lordmetroid: yea tried xfce and same results as you, really didn't notice a difference
<austin__> um, http://pastebin.com/d6d7a32eb
<austin__> ?
<nmvictor> <slayton>how about sticking with open office then pdf-importing  the document,I thought open office is capable of that,isn't it?
<nmvictor> <slayton>**pdf-exporting
<austin__> that's the scripts
<gartral> helping a friend set up a dell, can't find drivers for the gfx card, someone suggested adding Driver   "ATI" to /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but where di i PUT that line in xorg.conf?
<Otak-au-tac> Lu tout le monde
<Houba1986> hey, i need some help please, ive been trying to figure this out for a while but cant, i lost my resolution 1280x800 after trying to use an external monitor as dual display, and now can't get it back. this happened to me before and i was told to edt xrandr, and someone helped me and it worked, but i forget how to do it. can someone please help me?
<stealth-> would deleting all of /var/log cause program or system issues?
<austin__> any ideas about the cron issue?
<amseidler> When I insert my flash drive in, the drives appear in computer, but when I click on them, they say, "cannot mount the file"
<Otak-au-tac> French here ?
<mzz> stealth-: I wouldn't delete the directory itself, but I'd expect most of the contents to be safely deletable. Not entirely sure about utmp/wtmp.
<LadyNikon> Otak-au-tac: !fr
<LadyNikon> oops
<gartral> !french | Otak-au-tac
<ubottu> Otak-au-tac: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<stealth-> mzz: okay, thanks
<LadyNikon> thanks gartral
<Otak-au-tac> ok thanks
<gartral> LadyNikon: np
<Otak-au-tac> !french
<mzz> stealth-: (might want to get a second opinion on this though)
<challengeman> o.k. i am at a rescue prompt -- can i type some commands to see why i can't boot
<Otak-au-tac> ><
 * mzz might've overlooked some file
<stealth-> mzz: k
<Stefan^_> should have been "oubountou " :)
<Houba1986> does anyone know how to manually add in the 1280x800 resolution to xrandr?
<simplyc> gartral: not that way
<kinpsil> stealth-, to much space used in log files problem?
<austin__> any idea about the cron scripts?
<galvanize> anyone here prefer kubuntu over ubuntu and why?
<gartral> simplyc: ???
<stealth-> kinpsil: yeah I have a really old laptop and im making a script to clear out any stuff not directly needed.
<decker> galvanize: kde of course.
<challengeman> it looks like my wireless keyboard isn't working
<galvanize> decker: what are some of your reasons?
<challengeman> no mouse/keyboard . . .
<ActionParsnip> galvanize: i use kubuntu + lxde, I like amarok and ktorrent but i dislike kde's frontend so i use lxde
<stealth-> galvanize: I perfered kde before they came out with kde4, but then I switched to gnome
<simplyc> gartral: the ati card
<gartral> simplyc: its an x1400...
<stealth-> galvanize: but thats an off topic question and should probably be asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<decker> galvanize: I like the kde taskbar more, and I like the menu more.  but then the menus may be different on ubuntu, which I don't actually run
<galvanize> stealth-: my apologies.
<decker> galvanize: and I suppose I like the apps more
<nmvictor> <stealth->sometimes,but not really,logs are just a summery of what your system has,been going thro',i dont think,infact,their is a shell programming tutorial where the lecturer writes a script to delete /var/log, soo,i don't think
<gartral> !pure gnome > gartral
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure gnome
<stealth-> nmvictor: okay, thanks. I was thinking it was okay, I just wanted to be sure
<demon_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nmvictor> <stealth->most welcome,anytime
<Houba1986> anyone know how to fix this problem? i lost the resolution 1280x800, and am trying to add it back, using xrandr, or any other way if possible
<Agion> Hi, I can't get to ubuntu since I installed 9.04 version.. anyone else had this same problem?
<stealth-> Houba1986: im not to familiar with xrandr, and the effect of xrandr isnt permanent, but you can type "man xrandr" in the terminal to learn about how to use the command
<fore> can someone tell me a program like everst that will display all of my benchmarks
<simplyc> gartral: system->administration->hardware drivers will let you install it if things are setup write, but there are a lot of problems with ati right now
<stealth-> Houba1986: if your looking for a more permanent solution, edit your /etc/x.conf
<fore> and things like that?
<sebsebseb> !benchmark
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<Houba1986> stealth, how do  do this?
<stealth-> Houba1986: edit /etc/x.conf?
<simplyc> gartral: better to stick with the open source ones and wait
<gartral> simplyc: nope, theres nothing there at all, and this card isnt supported anymore (stupid Dell)
<nmvictor> <Agion>what do you mean you cant get to ubuntu?
<Houba1986> stealth, yes, but how do i add a resolution to it??? what do i type in? sorry, i'm very new to this
<gartral> simplyc: what about the open source drivers?
<KnoppixNoob> can somebody help how to successfully restore a partimage-backup that was splitted AND gziped?
<simplyc> gartral: you should get that by default
<neskat> simplexio: gartral what dell model and what ATI card?
<Agion> nmvictor: seems like some graphical problem.. The log in screen doesn't appear
<stealth-> Houba1986: opps, I was wrong. The file is located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf Open up that file in a text editor with root privilages (if you dont know how to do that I can tell you)
<Thrawn2012> Hi All =)
<demon_> hey how can i make a iso a bootable usn
<Houba1986> stealth, how do i do that? sorry, i don't know much about this
<demon_> usb
<Thrawn2012> I have a problem, and i don't know how to resolve it
<Esde> ok guys Atheros5k card on the new 9.04 WHT THE HELL IS UP?
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: if you boot to a livecd with the split files on a mounted partition, you can use partimage to clone the partition to a fresh drive
<gartral> neskat: Dell inspiron E1505 with an radeon mobility x1400
<stealth-> here, take a look at this
<stealth-> !xorg | Houba1986
<ubottu> Houba1986: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gartral> neskat: (laptop)
<ActionParsnip> Esde: can you expand
<waffle____> hi all
<warp1> Finally got sound working, but headphones don't automatically turn off PC speaker.  Any way to manually turn off speaker with working headphones (laptop/9.04,intel ICH9 sound crd)?
<KnoppixNoob> ActionParsnip: yes, I know. I'm on Knoppix right now :p The problem is that if I restore from the splitted files, partimage doesn't restore everything.
<Esde> it wont show up in ifconfig iwconfig or anything, worked FINE in 8.10
<Thrawn2012> I don't have sound
<Sarajevo> FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T
<Sarajevo> FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T T Y "OS" UBUNTU FTW FUCK UBUNTU, WINDOWS WILL ALWAYS BE BETTAH THAN THAT S H I T
<nmvictor> <Agion>tried rebooting with recovery mode,i've had that problem before and rebooting always help
<stealth-> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<neskat> gardar: ahh, old hardware, you can try getting the old fglrx drivers but I dont know if they will compile against curren kernel headers
<neskat> !ops
<eseven73> good lord
<Seeker`> Sarajevo has gone already
<Oli``> Is there an app for Ubuntu (or otherwise) that will allow me to batch scan?
<caimlas> Oli``, batch scan? what's that mean?
<gartral> neskat: lets try and keep this simple, im having him execute commands... im not infront of this machine...
<Agion> nmvictor: I've tried yea.. I tried to fix x with it and even tried other kernel versions.. didn't help
<Esde> ActionParsnip:
<Esde> it wont show up in ifconfig iwconfig or anything, worked FINE in 8.10
<Oli``> I've got 60 bits of paper and they all need to be scanned in and saved as images caimlas
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: hmm, ive not used a split file before, maybe something in the man pages will help
<ballcutter> !udev\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev\
<ballcutter> !udev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev
<caimlas> Oli``, you've got a tray on your scanner?
<stealth-> !who sarajevo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who sarajevo
<stealth-> ops
<ichat> when i try to set it up  (one huge 8disk raid 5 setup - and than try to format  a single drive  with mount points       / (root)  and  swap -  the installer freezes ?
<kinpsil> Oli``, do you have batch scanning hardware?
<stealth-> opps
<shadeslayer> stealth-: do a whowas instead ;)
<chemistry> hi!
<mac94161> I've heard about startup profiling and I've heard that bootchart does it. I've also heard that bootchart just charts boots and readahead actually does the optimization. Which is more correct?
<neskat> gartral: the amd website has drivers for his card, simple shell script to install
<KnoppixNoob> ActionParsnip: thats the prob... nothing.
<nmvictor> Agion>how far does the booting take you to,the login screen?
<stealth-> shadeslayer: heh
<thearthur> "modprobe nvidia" fails and "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-23-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko" works????
<sniper0269> does anyone know how to use the hotkeys on a Toshiba Qosmio X305-701
<Esde> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<ActionParsnip> !hotkey
<_Tristan> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and its great but I'm having a couple of issues, could someone help me?
<Esde> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/aspireone, it will be ignored in a future release.
<stealth-> shadeslayer: oh, thats actually a command :O lol, thanks
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Mion> thearthur: uname -r
<Agion> nmvictor: It stops when the log in screen should appear.
<gartral> neskat: AMD?!?
<shadeslayer> stealth-: no problem ;)
<thearthur> 2.6.24-23-generic
<stealth-> !question | _Tristan
<ubottu> _Tristan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chemistry> does anyone know how to get gamespy peerchat for Linux?
<AndreyVM> ola
<Mion> thearthur: depmod -a
<Esde> 2.6.28-11-generic
<AndreyVM> u ar stupid fuck
<gartral> neskat: nvm, personal confusion
<mac94161> AndreyVM, please watch your language.
<thearthur> Mion,  I had been trying to remembe rthat
<neskat> amd make ati drivers
<AndreyVM> i am russian
<Otacon22> How can i specify in iptables a range of ip?? something like .... -s 192.168.0.*   ??
<thearthur> what happened to update-modules?
<nmvictor> Agion>do you have some desktop effect enabled,like compiz
<supersasho> hi there, can anybody help me with my X.. when i restart it (ctrl+alt+backspace) the X shuts down but doesnt start again and the screen goes black (8.10, Gnome, fglrx, X 7.4)
<_Tristan> firefox won't save any of my settings, help?
<lstarnes> Otacon22: that might be 192.168.0.0/16 for 192.168.*.* or 192.168.1.0/24 for 192.168.0.*
<nmvictor> <Agion>do you have some desktop effect enabled,like compiz
<Agion> nmvictor: probably it tries to put it on
<neskat> _Tristan: rm -rf /.mozilla  delete the profile and it will create a new one when you start  ff, what fixes most ff problems
<Esde> so no one has any clue about wireless in 9.04?
<gartral> how can i have him tell if he has the 64, or 32 bit ubuntu installed?
<Agion> nmvictor: I've had it on, then it broke and now it's just been off when it should be on so.. I assume it's on
<_Tristan> also, pidgin freezes 3 seconds after it starts. it worked before.
<neskat> _Tristan: correction: rm -rg .mozilla
<neskat> -_-
<ActionParsnip> Esde: i do you just havent detailed it to me
<neskat> rm -rf .mozilla
<lstarnes> gartral: ask him if "uname -m" outputs "x86" (32 bit) or "x86_64" (64 bit)
<ActionParsnip> Esde: aim your text at me and i'll try to advise
<chemistry> Hey, Whoss admin here?
<chemistry> i mean OP
<neskat> why?
<lstarnes> chemistry: why do you ask?
<chemistry> jw
<mello> :D
<mello> Smile
<spixer> Can anyone help me with my webcam it dosent work anywhere but it's inplugged with usb
<Esde> ActionParsnip: i have tried the "madwifi" method AND ndiswrapper method to get it to work again, when i modprobe it, nothing, when i list networking devices, no trace of any wireless.
<Esde> in 8.10 it worked flawlessly
<_Tristan> how do I install and run a program? I installed songbird but I don't know how to run it
<nmvictor> <Agion>what,compiz,that should be the cause of the problem,they tend to take up most of the systems resources,particularly the graphics card,sometimes they even damage it completely
<ActionParsnip> Esde: can you please pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network
<chemistry> <neskat> how do i join a gamespy server?
<Esde> yes 1 sec.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Esde
<ubottu> Esde: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lstarnes> chemistry: ubuntu's channel ops are in #ubuntu-ops.  for most channels on this network, you can find ops by running "/msg chanserv access #channel list" then looking for users with the "O" or "o" flags
<LadyNikon> _Tristan: system > administration > Synaptic package manager
<Esde> ActionParsnip: i use pastey.org
<chemistry> thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Esde: anything is good
<Agion> nmvictor: compiz yes.. what can I do about it?
<MHz128> Running Firefox 3.0.1 in 64bit.... can't seem to display sony.ca site properly... any ideas? www.sony.ca
<Oli``> caimlas & kinpsil: no I know I'd need to feed it each piece at a time, but it would save me a lot of hassle if it just scanned once every 10 seconds (or I could press one button instead of 5) and it would just save a datestamped image
<Graloth> I'm a new user to ubuntu, need some help connecting to my work network, anyone know how? (i need to connect to the network because they use a shared IP and i need to get access to my computers desktop via the local IP once in the network)
<sacarlson> 2.6.24-24-rt here with none working nvidia driver
<lstarnes> MHz128: 3.0.1 or 3.0.10?
<Graloth> how do i connect to a work network?
<LadyNikon> Graloth: you sure your work will allow that?
<neskat> chemistry: to play a game, ssh, ftp or what?
<nmvictor> <Agion>if you were able to go as far as the login shell withyour booting,then maybe some commands would help
<MHz128> lstarnes, 3.0.10
<ActionParsnip> Graloth: do you mean a proxy for internet access?
<lstarnes> MHz128: do you have flash installed?
<MHz128> lstarnes, yes macromedia
<LadyNikon> Graloth: plug in cable.. select DHCP if its not already selected.
<lstarnes> MHz128: what about adobe flash?
<Graloth> let me explain it a bit more in detail :P
<MHz128> lstarnes, yes, still nothing
<MHz128> lstarnes, did u try the site?
<Agion> nmvictor: what commands?
<Esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m13d4e8b1 ActionParsnip
<lstarnes> MHz128: it works for me in firefox
<giulia> ciao
<gartral> lstarnes: he said neither it gave him "i686
<gartral> "
<MHz128> hmm
<lstarnes> gartral: oh, oops.  i686 is 32 bit
<Sp00k1> Hi there. I'm have an VPS with a few memory problems. But i just found out about "dphys-swapfile" however, when i try to run the setup ( /sbin/dphys-swapfile setup ) it gives me this error: computing size, ls: cannot access /proc/kcore: No such file or directory. I think its because i use a vps. Does anyone has any idea ?
<MHz128> lstarnes, what flash plugin do you use?
<cllaudyu> hey... can anybody tell me how to see what is crashing cause i cant find out
<bob_> running cupsys restart says command not found any help?
<jahin> and another soft like packet tracer in ubuntu?
<neskat> bob_: any more info?
<lstarnes> MHz128: I think I'm using the adobe flash plugin installed with the flashplugin-nonfree package
<ActionParsnip> Esde: are you using jaunty / intrepid / hardy?
<Esde> Jaunty
<moffioso> hey
<Esde> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Graloth> I'm at home and need to connect to the network at my work, i can do this perfectly fine in windows, but want to do it in linux aswell, i need to connect to the network at my work because they use a shared IP, which means i cant just use remote desktop to connect to my computer with that IP, i need to have connection to the network and then use my local IP (the one for my work computer) to connect remotely to the desktop
<nmvictor> <Graloth>what resources do you have at hand,do you want to make a wireless connection to that PC or wire,would help if you explain further.
<Esde> 2.6.28-11-generic
<moffioso> when i shutdown my ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Esde: ok gimme a sec
<Graloth> im not at work, i need to connect remotely
<moffioso> always pidfile not found.
<Esde> sure thing ActionParsnip
<lstarnes> MHz128: for some reason the menus are going under the flash part
<usser> Graloth, how did it work on windows?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895026
<LadyNikon> Graloth: what do you use in windows to connect to VPN
<bob_> reinstalled from live cd 8.10 and now no printer if I boot from live cd printer is there.
<MHz128> lstarnes, ya, me too
<cllaudyu> hey... can anybody tell me how to see what is crashing cause i cant find out. it's just teling me a program crashed but i cant see what was the program
<LadyNikon> Graloth: thats the part that you need to explain
<QuiltPants> hi, I am having trouble getting sound to work when watching any type of video file (have tried on both vlc and movie player). Does anyone have any ideas as to why this might be the case?
<zippert>  /msg NickServ identify elements
<Graloth> LadyNikon: Nothing, i just went to network connection, add workplace network, then use the remote desktop program with my work PC's local IP to connect
<LadyNikon> zippert: please do that in the server window of your irc clien
<LadyNikon> t
<lstarnes> zippert: do not use a space before the /
<jahin> is there any package to scan the lan?
<lstarnes> zippert: and /msg nickserv help set password
<nmvictor> <Agion>just a min,are you at the login shell?
<zippert> Sorry
<Graloth> never installed any different program for it, just standard windows program
<Seeker`> zippert: you may want to change your password
<jahin> plz any one ans me
<LadyNikon> Graloth: ok so you use the remote desktop feature of windows
<usser> Graloth, vpn then?
<MHz128> lstarnes, weird huh
<administrateur> hi
<LadyNikon> jahin: be patient someone will answer you when they can
<Graloth> LadyNikon: yes
<administrateur> msn
<Graloth> usser: what?
<Esde> ActionParsnip: looking now.
<cllaudyu> hmmmm
<zippert> how do i change password ;)
<jahin> ok thanks
<lstarnes> zippert: see what I told you please
<Sp00k1> zippert, /msg nickserv help set password
<neskat> jahin: what exactly do you mean?
<lstarnes> MHz128: I'm not sure if that's a firefox bug or a flash bug
<zippert> Sp00k1, thanks
<chemistry> <lstarnes>  how do you compile programs from windows on to Ubuntu?
<Linuz2009> do any of you can help me make my computer faster?
<bob_> also cupsys doesn't seem to be in the init.d dir
<cllaudyu> .
<MHz128> lstarnes, ok, will try windows =p
<Sp00k1> zippert, thank lstarnes
<sebsebseb> chemistry: which ones?
<Graloth> problem is i cant just use my work's external IP to connect as the network would not know which computer to connect me to, thats why i need to get connected to the network so i can use the internal local ip to connect to my specific computer
<gartral> lstarnes: should i have him remove the opensouce basic drivers first?
<MHz128> lstarnes, what is the second best linux web browser?
<usser> Graloth, network connections->add a connection to workplace-> connect through vpn. did you do any of that?
<Agion> nmvictor: how could I be in the shell and msn at the same time? I'm on windows.. I can write the commands down maybe
<sebsebseb> !best |  MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jahin> <neskat> something that search the lan and displays all the shared items of them
<Esde> ActionParsnip: thats not my card, mine is the Ath500X card.
<Graloth> usser: i have no idea what vpn is
<gartral> !best | MHz128
<chemistry> sbsebseb: Adobe Fireworks, mostly adobe
<LadyNikon> heh there is a trigger for that
<MHz128> blah blah blah
<sebsebseb> chemistry: you can try in Wine
<MHz128> best
<Linuz2009> does changing the disk scheduler help?
<sebsebseb> chemistry: which version of it?
<lstarnes> MHz128: I sometimes use midori but I don't think it's in the official ubuntu repos
<cllaudyu> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<Graloth> also, all buttons in the VPN tab are disabled, cant click any
<sebsebseb> chemistry: also   Linux distros have a lot of nice graphics programs availalbe
<nmvictor> <Agion>Do you have compiz configuration settings manager installed?
<usser> Graloth, did you add another network connection in your networks?
<lstarnes> chemistry: you could compile them in something like visual c++ under wine and run them in wine
<cllaudyu> !error
<bob_> where can I find cups specialist for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sebsebseb> !cups |  bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Agion> nmvictor: yes
<Graloth> usser: nope, and all VPN buttons cant be clicked, they are disabled for some reason
<neskat> jahin: I dont think you can even get that on windows, although it is possible to view all other shared folders on th network with ubuntu
<neskat> *workgroup
<ActionParsnip> Esde: read your pastebin
<chemistry> sebsebseb: i tryed to compile under WINE and it gives me a bunch of errors
<sebsebseb> chemistry: ok
<sebsebseb> chemistry: which version of Fireworks?
<jahin> i think i have
<chemistry> yeah
<ActionParsnip> Esde: product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<usser> Graloth, for vpn in network manager you need sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpn
<chemistry> uhm
<jahin> its deepscan or like netscan
<chemistry> hold on
<chemistry> let me look
<Graloth> usser: ok, one moment
<Esde> oh ok
<usser> Graloth, but you did use the local ip of your machine at work, so that means there was some sort of vpn
<Graloth> i never used remote desktop at work
<Graloth> always from home to work
<albacker> where can i see the changes of the latest upgrade somewhere online?
<Graloth> so i use external ip to connect to network, then local ip to connect to computer via remote desktop
<nmvictor> <Agion>sorry,im not their to tel if you are on windows,anyway did you enable some effect on comiz configuration settings manager(ccsm),without resolving some conflicts?I want to know the level of you problem please
<chemistry> sebsebseb: Fireworks CS4
<supersasho> hi there, can anybody help me with my X.. when i restart it (ctrl+alt+backspace) the X shuts down but doesnt start again and the screen goes black (8.10, Gnome, fglrx ati hd4830, X 7.4)
<Graloth> usser: got error:E: Couldn't find package network-manager-vpn
<sebsebseb> chemistry: ok that explains it I think
<Flannel> albacker: You mean from 8.10 to 9.04? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<jahin> hello neskat
<chemistry> ?
<usser> Graloth, sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp sorry
<neskat> hello jahin
<nmvictor> <Agion>Coz,if thats the case,then I might be in a position to help
<sebsebseb> chemistry:  Fireworks CS4 may not work at all in Wine,  or it needs some configuring,  however  there are also good native Linux graphics programs,   and  you could run it in a Windows virtual machine
<Graloth> usser: np, trying again now :)
<sebsebseb> chemistry: as long as you got enough RAM, which I expect you do
<jahin> so whats the name of the package
<ibuclaw> albacker, in the Update Manager, you can view the "Description of update"
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all
<neskat> jahin:  there is a alot of noise here, if you want me you have to direct your text at me
<Agion> nmvictor: I just updated my ubuntu from hardy to 9.04. after rebooting it didn't start
<chemistry> sebsebseb: could i run it in VirtualBox?
<albacker> ibuclaw, update manager = synaptic ?
<Agion> probably some compiz error
<sebsebseb> chemistry: how much RAM you got?
<sebsebseb> chemistry: why do you want Fireworks so badly?
<ibuclaw> albacker, no ... System->Administration->Update Manager
<WhoNeedszzz> I installed a gtk theme in System->Preferences->Appearance and it said it installed correctly, but it isn't showing up in the list. Where is it?
<chemistry> sebsebseb: Not really sure
<albacker> ibuclaw, ok, thanks.
<gartral> lstarnes: that driver will work with Ubuntu 9.04, right?
<jahin> ok
<lstarnes> gartral: what driver?
<phasegen> how do i change my keyring password?
<gartral> lstarnes: the script from AMD's site for their legacy drivers
<sebsebseb> chemistry: well maybe you can find a nice alternative :)  check these sites out for one    http://www.osalt.com  http://www.linuxeq.com and yeah you usaully install stuff from synaptic or with apt-get commands.
<VCoolio> WhoNeedszzz: maybe it's not a complete theme but eg only window borders; choose one of the themes, press customize and check the tabs for your new theme
<WhoNeedszzz> ah
<lstarnes> gartral: it wouldn't be officially supported by ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> VCoolio: i'll look
<Esde> ActionParsnip: those are the same drivers i used in 8.10 and the same method, and it worked on that Release.
<lstarnes> gartral: there may be some restricted drivers in ubuntu's repos that work
<Esde> it doesnt work on 9.10
<nmvictor> <Agion>Well thats far from graphics issues.that problem has been reported by most people here,looks like something is not right with network upgrade,what what was you way of upgrade?
<mao-kun> DCC SEND "SKDMLAKDSKLMDLAKSDMLSKDSKLADLKSAD" 0 0 0
<Esde> *9.04
<nmvictor> <Agion>right from the internet?
<QuiltPants> hi all, i am having issues with getting sound to work in vlc :( any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: well it will need recompiling with the new kernel and new kernel headers
<Darwinia> mao: fail.
<Darwinia> try this: ?DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<sacarlson> ﻿Graloth  I never figured out how to use the network manger to setup vpn but I did setup a vpn with static keys
<xellos> exit
<Esde> ActionParsnip: wasnt done with the update/upgrade?
<xellos> quit
<skapism> Hello, I've been following the Karmic-changes mailing list archive, and I wonder, why have the accepted packages not yet appeared on the repositories?
<Agion> nmvictor: yes, right from the internet
<chemistry> sebsebse: Thankyou for your help :)
<skapism> do the new repositories need a while before they get the new packages?
<eidoslinux> i need some help, 9.04 will not see or mount my SD card
<lstarnes> skapism: which new packages?
<sebsebseb> chemistry: ok and I hope you start using native Linux apps :)
<skapism> lstarnes: linux 2.6.30-1.1, for example
<WhoNeedszzz> VCoolio: Thanks, that was it
<sebsebseb> chemistry: instead of WIndows apps in Wine or virtual machine
<chemistry> I'll try
<ActionParsnip> Esde: no, if the driver came down in a package then yes, you must recompile each time you upgrade the kernel
<skapism> lstarnes: karmic still have the jaunty version
<chemistry> :)
<LadyNikon> whats the trigger to have the bot message you?
<LadyNikon> askbot or something
<Esde> ActionParsnip, you mean "redo" the same steps right?
 * LadyNikon checks the topic
<sebsebseb> !bot |  LadyNikon
<ubottu> LadyNikon: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sebsebseb> uh
<lstarnes> LadyNikon: just open a query with /query ubottu
<skapism> in fact, none of the packages appearing on karmic-changes list is in the repositories
<sebsebseb> !bot  >  LadyNikon
<ubottu> LadyNikon, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Esde: the upgrade system has no knowledge that you compiled a module, nor does it care as you will create a new folder for the new kernel modules
<lstarnes> skapism: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Esde: you need to recompile to get a module in the new folder
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: or click the bots name when you see it being used here
<lstarnes> skapism: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<skapism> jaunty
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: or join  #ubuntu-bots
<eidoslinux> i need some help, 9.04 will not see or mount my SD card
<lstarnes> skapism: and are you using jaunty's repos?
<LadyNikon> sebsebseb: clicking on it wouldnt work.. since i use irssi.. but i get your point ^.^
<skapism> I'm just going to packages.ubuntu.com and looking for a specific packages. I have not yet switched to the karmic repositories
<Esde> ActionParsnip: in order of what i did, i wgot the driver tarball, tarred it, then cd to the dir, then made, sudo make install, then modprobe. then restarted.
<Linuz2009> what's a bum?
<Linuz2009> in computer term
<skapism> -a
<LadyNikon> wot the bots have their own channel.. cool
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: don't think it's anything
<JohnMacane> Hi there someone there knows how to install this correct http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+for+GnoMenu?content=98168 ?
<lstarnes> skapism: just stick with the jaunty repos
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: yeah and there's the best bot in there to
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<skapism> lstarnes: nah, I can afford to trash this installation :)
<gartral> lstarnes: the restricted drivers thing didnt show any, he said
<lstarnes> skapism: karmic has only been around for a couple weeks and it is still well below an alpha
<ActionParsnip> Esde: i think you need to add the module name in /etc/modules, you also need to uninstall ndiswrapper which is what is currently being used
<piroko> What is the recommended way to make your own ubuntu/debian package? For instance, there is a newer version of a package out, and I want it to be installed via dpkg/apt.
<LadyNikon> wait
<skapism> lstarnes: 've got it backed up neatly
<LadyNikon> so how does a bot tell you peoples opinions?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: configuration: driver=ndiswrapper latency=0 module=ndiswrapper
<ibuclaw> skapism, try in a month ....
<LadyNikon> ill ask in offtopic
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: no
<sebsebseb> LadyNikon: join #ubuntu-bots and we will continue
<skapism> lstarnes: yes, I know. but I'd like a > .29 kernel for kms etc
<DJones> Linuz2009: I'd guess Boot Up Manager
<Esde> i have it added in /etc/modules, i think its fuse, lp, ath_pci
<Linuz2009> sebsebseb: I think bum is a program that allow you to control processes
<ibuclaw> skapism, the Ubuntu Karmic UDS is at the end of the month, so don't expect things to get busy until then.
<JohnMacane> Hi there someone there knows how to install this correct http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+for+GnoMenu?content=98168 ?
<lstarnes> skapism: you could compile your own kernel but that isn't supported
<skapism> ibuclaw: alright
<Esde> i have it added in /etc/modules, i think its fuse, lp, ath_pci ActionParsnip
<DJones> Linuz2009: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/bum
<skapism> lstarnes: yeah, I'll just wait for .30 to show up in karmic and then update the repos
<Linuz2009> also what's a sysv-rc-conf?
<lstarnes> skapism: do not use karmic repos on jaunty
<Flannel> !prevu | skapism
<ubottu> skapism: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Linuz2009> it can cancel services right?
<G-Robert> absolute beginner here; I installed ubuntu and There is no keyboard input at the login screen.  I tried....
<skapism> lstarnes: I'd switch over completely or wait for the alpha
<ibuclaw> Flannel++
<eidoslinux> can someone help, 9.04 will not see or mount my SD card
<bob_> i'm getting the message The CUPS scheduler is not running when trying to access the default printer under preferances any help?
<lstarnes> skapism: I'd personally wait for the release or the beta
<skapism> lstarnes: my question was more of the sort: why do messages that appear on the karmic-changes list do not appear on packages.ubuntu.com
<G-Robert> ....CTRL-ALT-F2 and then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-inut-all
<G-Robert> and it syas package not found.
<lstarnes> skapism: someone in #ubuntu+1 might know
<skapism> lstarnes: I've been on jaunty since day one, it never broke for me, so that's ok
<gartral> lstarnes: the restricted drivers thing didnt show any drivers, he said
<lstarnes> gartral: I saw
<bob_> i'm getting the message The CUPS scheduler is not running when trying to access the default printer under preferances any help?
<lstarnes> gartral: couldn't he come here and ask on his own?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: fine, just rip out ndiswrapper as its not needed
<ibuclaw> skapism, also, if your CPU supports it, I recommend that you restrict all breakage testing to kvm
<francis> .
<ibuclaw> !kvm | skapism
<ubottu> skapism: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<skapism> ibuclaw: yes, I use kvm
<ibuclaw> it's super fast :)
<skapism> ibuclaw: however, it is pretty lame if you want to get kms, isn't it?
<saratogacx> Hello all.. Multimon question.. how do i move windows from one screen to the other?  I'm used to windows where I can just drag it across but it seems that each of my screens are in their own xserver.  (I'm using an nVidia card w/ their drivers)
<KnoppixNoob> any partimage-gurus around?
<gartral> says the fast moving text is hard for him to keep up on
<skapism> ibuclaw: yeah, it's blazingly fast
<gartral> lstarnes:  says the fast moving text is hard for him to keep up on
<Esde> ActionParsnip:        configuration: driver=ndiswrapper latency=0 module=ndiswrapper
<chemistry> <sebsebseb> do you knwo anything about peerchat gamespy?
<Esde> its still listed as ndiswrapper with it uninstalled
<sebsebseb> chemistry: no and what is that?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: that means ndiswrapper is getting in the way
<lstarnes> gartral: it would be more effieient if he asked directly though
<lstarnes> gartral: and his client should highlight messages with his nick in them
<ActionParsnip> Esde: you need to either rmmod ndiswrapper, or reboot
<Esde> GRRR, anyway to override it and remove it ?
<Esde> ok hold on
<Esde> @ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<Esde> Segmentation fault
<chemistry> <sebsebseb> it lets you connect to gamespy servers(Video game lobbys) i was trying to compile it for Ubuntu 8.10 but i can't
<sebsebseb> chemistry: may be an alternative out there for that to
<dboehmer> hello everybody
<ibuclaw> saratogacx, System->Preferences->NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Esde> ActionParsnip: thats the output i got.
<Esde> Segmentation fault
<chemistry> I've looked all over on google for that
<chemistry> <sebsebseb>
<sebsebseb> chemistry: what's game spy?
<sebsebseb> chemistry: sounds a little familurer
<dboehmer> i have a wlan card with atheros chipset. in current ubuntu it takes very much time (partly >30secs) to associate with wlan ap
<dboehmer> any hints?
<KnoppixNoob> ActionParsnip: btw: how I install Pidgin under Knoppix from DVD?
<dboehmer> is this a known problem with ubuntu?
<ibuclaw> saratogacx, under "X Server Display Configuration", configure each monitor as "TwinView"
<chemistry> go to www.gamespy.com
<gartral> saratogacx: on mine it under administration
<sebsebseb> chemistry: Windows virtual machine for that, that should work
<sebsebseb> chemistry: as long as not some 3D app, i'll go on site now
<saratogacx> I thought TwinView would dupe the screen.  am I wrong about that?
<chemistry> its not <sebsebseb>
<Linuz2009> what ways can I make my computer run faster?
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: ive not used knoppix in ages dude, no idea
<chemistry> and brb
<Roasted> when I VNC from my Ubuntu machine and take control of an XP Pro machine on my LAN, the cursor for the XP machine isn't visible, so if I'm remoting in to watch somebody do something and I'm trying to help troubleshoot, I can't see what they're clicking on exactly, I just have to guess by what action the screen does. How can I see their cursor?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: i'd just reboot
<saratogacx> alright.. moved to TwinView.. trying now... brb
<kay> hey guys I cant mount my volumes...what to do?
<sebsebseb> chemistry: using a Windows virtual machine for one or two apps, and everything else in Ubuntu, well that sounds alright to me
<ActionParsnip> kay: use the mount command, you will need sudo too as users cannot mount stuff, you will also need an empty folder to mount to
<Guest21486> my friend just installed jaunty on his computer, and he forgot the password. Where does one change the password with the live cd
<KnoppixNoob> hm
<Esde> ActionParsnip: i tried rmmod -f ndwiswrapper and it says it busy.
<ActionParsnip> kay: sudo fdisk -l   will show you the available partitions to mount
<KnoppixNoob> would Ubuntu from CD help? :p
<Flannel> Guest21486: It's easier to do it without the CD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<stealth-> is there a point to making a encrypted directory on a encrypted filesystem? Would the two clash in some way or would it just be another layer of security?
<Guest21486> Flanel: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Esde: well if its uninstalled the module file doesnt exist so you kinda stuck yourself, maybe the rmmod isnt part of the uninstall process
<bob_> cups service is missing how do i get it back?
<kay> oka they are listet now, whats next?
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: sure, then its the same as an installed system, just useing the cd instead of hdd
<ActionParsnip> !mount | kay
<ubottu> kay: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<manpoole> I was wondering if anyone could recommend a different window manager im currently using gnome and its a fiarly fast computer
<ActionParsnip> kay: then make a folder some place and use: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point
<KnoppixNoob> okay... luckily I got a working compy with WinXP :P
<gartral> lstarnes: Rugani is my friend
<ActionParsnip> KnoppixNoob: i wouldnt call xp, lucky
<kay> i dont want to partitioning them i just want to load fx my win partition
<Esde> ActionParsnip: is there a boot time method of rmmod -f ndiswrapper
<KnoppixNoob> well, I sit now ~5weeks on that fucking prob with partimage. Never had that much probs with WInXP :p
<mzz> Esde: I think you're looking for the blacklist under /etc/modprobe.d (iirc, not in ubuntu currently)
<ActionParsnip> Esde: well if the module is uninstalled it won't get modprobed at boot
<RedSocrates> Esde: You can blacklist ndiswrapper in /etc/modprobe.conf/blacklist
<Flannel> KnoppixNoob: Please mind your language.
<KnoppixNoob> somehow Windows-software got a better documentary
<mzz> Esde: what RedSocrates said, that is
<skapism> manpoole: GNOME is a desktop environment, you're probably referring to that. in that case your major other options are KDE or XFCE.
<KnoppixNoob> Flannel, sorry
<Esde> just add ndiswrapper?
<RedSocrates> mzz: I don't know, you could be right; I'm not in Ubuntu either :)
<mzz> heh
<RedSocrates> Esde: If you were editing the blacklist file, you would add a line that said "blacklist ndiswrapper"
<KnoppixNoob> brb
<mzz> Esde: just look at the existing entries, the syntax is pretty obvious from those
<lstarnes> gartral: I have to leabe in a couple minutes, but I'll keep my irc client connected so I can see what went on while I was away
<lstarnes> *leave
<jamescarr> how can I reset my environment with what is in my /etc/environments file without rebooting!?
<jamescarr> pretty please with sugar on top
<Rugani> Here's a question....
<admin_masu3701> do i need to install antivirus and anti-malware programs in linux (ubuntu)?
<Rugani> how can I get my Radeon Mobility x1400 working with the ATI drivers?
<skapism> manpoole: there is also LXDE but that is not really a desktop environment per se
<mzz> jamescarr: I don't remember if "source /etc/environment" is safe or not
<jamescarr> admin_masu3701, no
<stealth-> admin_masu3701: no, linux is pretty much immune to that stuff
<mzz> jamescarr: it'll definitely only affect whatever shell you ran that command from (so not apps started through the menu after that, just things started from that terminal)
<mzz> jamescarr: alternatively, log out and back in (no need to reboot)
<skapism> admin_masu3701: linux has no viruses, so no
<Esde> when i "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.conf/blacklist" and add ndiswrapper than ctrl+x out, i try to save and it says no file or directory.
<Zyrion> viruses on Linux?
<manpoole> ive tried lxde
<mzz> skapism: sure it does, they're just really rare
<Zyrion> What's a virus? :P
<bob_> cups service is missing how do i get it back?
<stealth-> !virus | Zyrion
<ubottu> Zyrion: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<manpoole> on an older computer
<admin_masu3701> cool
<stealth-> Zyrion: oh, lol
<mzz> (and don't work all that well)
<skapism> mzz: nope. the definition of a virus si something Windows-orientated so far as I understand it
<RedSocrates> Esde: I think mzz was right, it's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Zyrion> stealth-: I was making a funny... :)
<stealth-> Zyrion: i saw :P
<tnt996> Does anyone know how to setup a printer on Ubuntu?
<admin_masu3701> so hackers cant attack linux systems?
<RedSocrates> Esde: You can check with ls first
<Zyrion> hackers can attack a linux system, sure... but viruses don't happen
<ienorand> Trying to convince people that linux can't get viruses is not a good habit...
<Travis-42> I have 4GB of ram installed, but the System Monitor only reports "2.7 GiB" memory.  Is this normal?
<admin_masu3701> i see
<Esde> ok RedSocrates
<stealth-> admin_masu3701: they can, just not with virus's (virus's spread by themselves, hackers do a specific action to get command over a system)
<skapism> admin_masu3701: they can, using exploits and security holes. but those things get patched pretty usually
<bob_> tnt996 getting any replies?
<skapism> admin_masu3701: although, if you use openbsd, they can't :)
<gartral> !ask > rugani
<ubottu> rugani, please see my private message
<ienorand> Travis-42: If you're using 32bit os, yea
<skapism> pretty quickly*
<admin_masu3701> i see
<Esde> ok added.
<mzz> ubottu++
<Travis-42> ienorand: oh, the only way to use more if it would be to use 64-but ubuntu?
<tnt996> bob_:  nope
<Esde> RedSocrates: mzz i added it, is there a "next" step?
<stealth-> is there a point to making a encrypted directory on a encrypted filesystem? Would the two clash in some way or would it just be another layer of security?
<admin_masu3701> skapism: what is opensbd?
<bob_> tnt996 getting any replies?
<skapism> admin_masu3701: a unix derivative, pretty similar to linux but a bit different.
<mzz> Zyrion: I've actually encountered someone on irc with a problem that turned out to be a linux virus (that got in through a dictionary root pass)
<skapism> or more correctly said, linux is pretty similar to it
<tnt996> bob_ : nope
<Dracofodder> hello, newly installed ubuntu, and my screen is ever so slightly shifted to the right.  how do I fix that?
<admin_masu3701> ok
<RedSocrates> Esde: Nope, when you reboot, that should prevent ndiswrapper from loading.  You can verify by checking with lsmod
<stealth-> admin_masu3701: a version of unux that only allows you to use software checked by the people who make it. THe software is checked for security for a long time until they are sure it cant be hacked before you can use it
<Zyrion> mzz: no kidding? wow...
<mzz> Esde: that blacklist is mainly consulted on boot, afaik. Does rmmod not work currently?
<Esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m4362fce5
<stealth-> admin_masu3701: sorry, i meant its a version of unix
<mzz> Zyrion: dictionary root pass + ssh, I should've said. So they are out there.
<RedSocrates> Dracofodder: Can't just use your monitor's buttons to move the screen to the right spot?
<Rugani> how do I get my Radeon Mobility x1400 working with the ATI drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> Esde: whats not working, your wireless?
<doktoreas> anyone got troubles with Atheros dirver and 9.04?
<Dracofodder> ha.. too simple... thought maybe there was some monitor recognition setting I missed.
<mzz> Zyrion: it wasn't a very good virus though, most of the binaries it infected broke.
<skapism> stealth-: in fact, the most "secure" feature of obsd is that they have very few processes started automatically in the default install. you can get pretty secure with linux doing the same thing.
<IndyGunFreak> doktoreas: its working fine for me....
<Mion> Rugani: use the free driver, amd have dropped support for that card in the latest driver
<doktoreas> IndyGunFreak: hi mate..default installation?
<Dracofodder> RedSocrates: that worked.,   I guess never overlook the simplest answer
<RedSocrates> Dracofodder: I don't think there is.  I had the same issue once, and just moved it with the monitor tools.
<skapism> stealth-: especially if you don't start X
<Esde> IndyGunFreak:
<Esde> yes
<hsinam> hi, i am using Jaunty. Can someone tell me commands to turn on and turn off dsl broadband internet connection? sudo poff dsl-provider doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> doktoreas: .. you're from GT right?... and yeah, default installation.. AR242x
<Esde> when i went from 8.10 to 9.04
<Esde> it died.
<RedSocrates> Dracofodder: Haha, nah, don't worry about it, I did the same thing at first when it happened to me.  Never had issues since though, so I assume that's the easiest quick fix
<gartral> Mion: he wants 3d acceleration
<bob_> cups service is missing how do i get it back?
<stealth-> skapism: hm... good to know
<doktoreas> IndyGunFreak: GT?
<Zyrion> sudo apt-get install cups
<IndyGunFreak> Esde: dunno, it worked out of the box for me on a clean install of 9.04
<Mion> gartral: there is 3d acceleration for that card with the free driver
<IndyGunFreak> doktoreas: nevermind.. if you don' know.. you're not.. ;)
<Esde> IndyGunFreak: i have the Atheros 5k
<igor47> ok update-rc.d command makes no sense whatsoever. all i want is to add bind9 to runlevel 2, but the error messages get more cryptic with each attempt
<IndyGunFreak> Esde: the info you pasted showed an ar242x
<spasysheep> I have a white screen - everthing runs fine, I can bring up windows, and If i click in the right place the main menu (linux "start" equivalent) comes up etc, but everthing except programs I start is white.
<tnt996> Hey does anyone know how to set up a remote printer on Ubuntu?
<Esde> idk why, im on the Acer Aspire One A150-1635
<mzz> Dracofodder: I've noticed the same (between linux and windows on a crt monitor) presumably due to slight timing differences. I just fix it using the monitor controls.
<skapism> tnt996: do you have hplip installed? it has a pretty neat wizard if it's an hp printer.
<IndyGunFreak> Esde: most of the aspire ones have an AR242x (i think me and you ahve the same model).. it should work out of the box.
<bluntman225> does anyone have any help with tunning ATI mobility cards under 9.04
<tnt996> skapism:  its Lexmark
<Dracofodder> mzz, must explain. I was just decomissioning my windows machine, in favor of this ubuntu machine.
<skapism> tnt996: hm, then i'm outquestioned
<Dracofodder> must it explain it  =  must explain
<malcaino> hello
<gartral> Mion: tell him how to install the free driver, because i had him download the AMD legacy driver pack
<RedSocrates> Dracofodder, mzz: Yes, when I had this issue, it was also back when I was still using Windows
<Esde> IndyGunFreak: i upgraded though
<tnt996> Hey does anyone know how to set up a remote LEXMARK printer on Ubuntu?:-/
<Mion> man apt-get
<bluntman225> is it possible to downgrade the xorg in jaunty to the one that was in 8.11?  My 3d acceleration won't work in Jaunty
<IndyGunFreak> Esde: can't explain it, i clean installed, and it worked perfectly...
<Mion> there
<Esde> gahhh mine is so customixed thoug
<Mion> tnt996: linuxprinting.org
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: What video card are you using?  And can you show us a pastebin of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Travis-42> Is there any way to "upgrade" a 32-bit OS to 64-bit?
<bob_> says after install cups its already the newest version
<Zyrion> anyone else had a problem with postgresql returning errors while running the update manager on other programs?
<skapism> bluntman225: yes, your card is yet unsupported 3d-wise on jaunty.
<Mion> Travis-42: reinstall
<skapism> bluntman225: but the foss drivers are likely to catch up within a month or two, if you can wait
<gartral> Mion: really dude..
<Travis-42> Mion: can I do that and keep my settings?
<bluntman225> skapism:  So in the meen time I should burn a copy of 8.11 and re install with that if i want to use 3d?
<skapism> bluntman225: or I might be wrong, are you using a r500 generation? in that case the foss drivers already have 3d support
<Mion> Travis-42: /home on a seperate partion?
<Mion> gartral: teach a man to fish...
<Travis-42> Mion: I actually do have /home on a separate partition, but some system settings aren't stored in /home
<bluntman225> skapism:  I am useing the  ati radeon mobility x1250
<JdR> hey guys
<roman> is there a dutch section ?
<Flannel> !nl | roman
<ubottu> roman: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Mion> Travis-42: don't format the home partion, and back up anything you want from /etc to it, and restore after the reinstall
<tnt996> Mion:  is that a guide to set up a remote printer because i would like to print somthing on my ubuntu and it print out of the Windows Server
<tnt996> is that possable?
<skapism> bluntman225: I believe it's r500. just use the foss driver, it supports 3d. your card is no longer supported by catalyst (the proprietary driver)
<Travis-42> ok thank you Mion.
<roman> srr
<spasysheep> RedSocrates - I dont think It's to do with either of those - I've edited my /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom to start a second x server on boot, and there are two (on tty 7&8) but the moment I log in to either of them, I get whitescreen + mouse
<bluntman225> skapism: glxgears only gives me about 25 fps with fullscreen
<doktoreas> IndyGunFreak: no working also with proprietary driver
<Mion> tnt996: there are  a load of samba/cups guides floating around on the net
<skapism> bluntman225: are you using radeon or radeonhd?
<doktoreas> the connection is working but 23% of packet loss
<bluntman225> skapism:  just radeon
<Mion> bluntman225: that's because it's in fullscreen, it get's slower the bigger the window it
<skapism> bluntman225: try radeonhd
<gartral> !info free drivers
<ubottu> 'drivers' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Mion> bluntman225: glxgears is totally useless as a benchmark
<Esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m448eb3eb
<tnt996> Milon: i dont even know what samba or cups are
<skapism> bluntman225: oh, wait. i don't think it supports your card
<gartral> Mion: neither of us know the package name...
<Mion> xf86-video-ati or something like that
<ActionParsnip> !samb > tnt996
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samb
<ActionParsnip> !samba > tnt996
<ubottu> tnt996, please see my private message
<skapism> if you're willing to compile from source, the latest -git version of radeon has improved quite a lot
<Mion> you can search for ati and radeon using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> !cups > tnt996
<Esde> ActionParsnip:
<Esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m448eb3eb
<spasysheep> skapism samba = a service to allow networked windows machines to access files on a linux machine, cups = common unix printing service
<skapism> spasysheep: you highlighted the wrong person
<cryptosteve> When I try to reboot or shutdown, computer is crashing with 9.04.  Is there a way to reinstall the reboot file?
<spasysheep> skapism oh yeah, sorry
<bluntman225> skapism:  you are telling me that I should try to compile with the latest -git? How would I find that
<ActionParsnip> Esde: you need to take ndiswrapper out of: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<skapism> bluntman225: sec
<spasysheep> tnt996 samba = a service to allow networked windows machines to access files on a linux machine, cups = common unix printing service
<malcaino> how can i get libdrm 2.4.6 in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: also sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<JdR> I have trouble instaling the Neew Nvidia Driver Version 180.51.. anyone have installed???
<Mion> tnt996: you use samba to share the printer, after you have set it up in cups
<ActionParsnip> !info libdrm
<ubottu> Package libdrm does not exist in jaunty
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Ah, so you have two x servers.  Have you googled for this much?  I'm finding a lot of "white screen" errors for Intel and ATI drivers in Linux, particularly when there are two X servers running
<malcaino> !info libdrm
<ubottu> Package libdrm does not exist in jaunty
<skapism> bluntman225: http://www.x.org/wiki/radeon
<ActionParsnip> malcaino: you can use apt-file to find what package a file is in
<Esde> ok.
<tnt996> Can someone tell me what to excactly do please?
<cM0ss> I finally discovered what was causing my display to flash once per second after installing the Nvidia drivers......it was gkrellm. Now I need to determine WHY it was flashing the screen.
<spasysheep> RedSocrates well, I'm on nvidia, but I havent found anything useful on google yet
<skapism> bluntman225: specifically, I believe you need to do git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Hm.. Haven't seen anything for nvidia.
<gartral> !info xf86-video-ati
<ubottu> Package xf86-video-ati does not exist in jaunty
<cryptosteve> When I try to reboot or shutdown, computer is crashing with 9.04.  Is there a way to reinstall the reboot file?:)
<gartral> !info flgx86-video-ati
<ubottu> Package flgx86-video-ati does not exist in jaunty
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Have you tried it with simple vesa drivers or with no xorg.conf?
<thegoldensnitch> how do i run notepad on this computer?
<gartral> whats the name for the ATI free drivers for Rugani
<spasysheep> RedSocrates visual effects (compiz etc) and the rest of the interface are all intact I just cant see anything
<guntbert> !find libdrm > malcaino
<spasysheep> RedSocrates how do I do that?
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Which part?  The vesa drivers or the "no xorg.conf"?
<doleyb> thegoldensnitch: If you really really want to run it, type wine ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/notepad.exe
<ubuntonoob> Hey Guys, Anyone able to give advice on a HP G70 laptop with ATHEROS running 9.04? Showing AP's but won't establish connection to security free router?
<spasysheep> RedSocrates all of it
<skapism> thegoldensnitch: it's called mousepad on linux
<cryptosteve> When I try to reboot ubuntu 9.04, I am getting a black screen with crash info.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntonoob: the fact its finding APs is good
<manpoole> what are the essential eyecandy applications for a linux desktop?
<tindo> can someone help me out with sudo
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: To use the vesa drivers, you should just have to change the "Driver" line in the Video Card device section to: Driver "vesa"
<Esde> http://pastey.org/pastebin.php?show=m6ea66be6 ActionParsnip RedSocrates
<RedSocrates> And then restart X
<Esde> it keeps giving me that
<skapism> manpoole: use KDE if you want eyecandy, but be aware, it's endless bloat
<cryptosteve> can anyone help with restart / shutdown problem.
<ActionParsnip> Esde: basically all the files in the folder need a .conf ending
<RedSocrates> Esde: The first line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist should say "blacklist ndiswrapper"
<TurtlePie> crypto steve, what the problem exactly?
<RedSocrates> Esde: And yes, also do what ActionParsnip said.
<manpoole> kde for eyecandy really?
<Esde> ok, and for the .conf i need to manually edit them?
<tnt996> my ubuntu can already connect to the server, i just need to know how to print off of the server from my ubuntu
<manpoole> i was thinkign of awn and desklets
<guntbert> !sudo | tindo, but please ask if there remains a question :-)
<ubottu> tindo, but please ask if there remains a question :-): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<skapism> manpoole: pretty fast. if you have a fast computer it's not bad. but I have to warn you kde on ubuntu has several problems, not limited to performance, translation strings, etc...
<tindo> can someone help me out with sudo
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: To use the vesa drivers, you should just have to change the "Driver" line in the Video Card's Device section to: Driver "vesa"
<spasysheep> RedSocrates found something: it's possible that it's a conflict between two instances of compiz
<skapism> manpoole: pretty much*
<RedSocrates> oops
<manpoole> should i just try kubuntu?
<tindo> yeah i know but i cant get it to work
<bluntman225> what are the big difference between 8.10 and 9.04
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Yeah, I was seeing the compiz stuff coming up in some of the google searching I was doing
<spasysheep> RedSocrates yeah, disabling graphical effects fixed it
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Great, congrats :)
<guntbert> tindo: please be more specific, what are you trying to do?
<skapism> manpoole: I've heard arch linux with kde is pretty fast. kubuntu is very sluggish, it's not on canonical's main priorities list to get it working flawlessly XD
<cryptosteve> When I try to reboot ubuntu 9.04 I go to a black screen with a bunch of script on it.
<manpoole> heh
<RedSocrates> Esde: To rename the files with .conf, just use mv.  For example: "sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<spasysheep> RedSocrates now, the question is how do I get it to work with two graphical effects enabled
<amseidler> How do I set up a network printer on Ubuntu 9.04?
<bluntman225> if i want to downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 from jaunty, can i do it without haveing to reformat my system
<tindo> guntbert i'm trying to run RealPlayer11GOLD.bin but i'm getting an error "command not found"
<skapism> manpoole: if you want a distro that's kde-centric try opensuse. but it's also quite slow in my experience
<manpoole> i tired open suse but with gnome lol
<cryptosteve> Is there a way to reinstall the shutdown restart file?
<manpoole> probably a silly move
<sebsebseb> cryptosteve: the system menu icons?
<Guest75397> how do you change the resulution on ubuntu 8.04?
<TurtlePie> cryptosteve, what does it do, does it restart
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Unfortunately, I have no idea regarding that.  Never used more than one X server
<TurtlePie> Guest75397
<roboclerk> hey there
<TurtlePie> install Compiz
<Esde> ActionParsnip:  i have added .conf to them, and removed the old ones. and now i get no errors, i modprobe ath_pci will i not see the wireless until reboot?
<spasysheep> RedSocrates hmmm... anyways, thats for the help
<tindo> guntbert: any ideas?
<cryptosteve> No it goes to black screen with a bunch of script on it
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: No problem, good luck
<amseidler> How do I set up a network printer on Ubuntu 9.04?
<roboclerk> I would like some help installing loki's alpha centauri under the latest ubuntu
<skapism> manpoole: a distro is usually desktop environment-centric. ubuntu and fedora use gnome, opensuse and mandriva (I believe) kde. stuff like debian remains pretty natural. but it just means that a lot more effort is put into ubuntu with gnome than kubuntu.
<manpoole> skapism is kde geared more towards eyecandy than gnome?
<TurtlePie> mine does that sometimes, does it not restart?
<LadyNikon> so.. on the windows install i was able to see a list of options for nvidia stuff. now that i installed jaunty on its own partition i have a smaller list.. anyone know which repository all the nv installation options?
<ActionParsnip> Esde: i'd reboot to make sure it comes up after a cold boot
<skapism> manpoole: yes, slightly. especially the new 4.* stock
<amseidler> How do I set up a network printer on Ubuntu 9.04?
<LadyNikon> amseidler: cups
<bluntman225> skapism:  What do do after I use that git command
<Esde> ok ActionParsnip thanks bro, brb to let you know.
<manpoole> well youve sold me
<cryptosteve> does not restart ever
<amseidler> LadyNikon: What?
<skapism> manpoole: gnome has been taking an incremental road, which has pretty much led them to stagnation (see gnome 3)
<guntbert> tindo: no idea about realplayer here , but usually "command not found" means a problem with search paths, why would you need sudo to *run* (not install) a player?
<manpoole> im easily persuaded though
<cryptosteve> any ideas
<skapism> bluntman225: I believe you have to git pull, lemma look
<spasysheep> RedSocrates: may have just found something - it's possible running kde in one and gnome in the other fixes the issue, rather than gnome running in both
<manpoole> i see kubuntu has an older version of kde
<manpoole> like 4.0
<cryptosteve> Its crash script
<manpoole> i think 4.2 is out
<RedSocrates> spasysheep: Ahhh, I see; that may be
<hitman_beginner> hello everybody
<hitman_beginner>  i cant run my xservr
<spasysheep> RedSocrates I think that may be because i have gfx diables on kde
<gnubie> tindo;  RealPlayer is in the medibutu repo
<LadyNikon> hitman_beginner:  i think you need to give mroe explanation what happens..
<tindo> guntbert: i was following a how to guide
<haunthouse> If I want to make a partition accessible for me to work on it, is chmod 777 ok or too much?
<MaxiDesQac> Hi
<cryptosteve> Any way to reinstall restart file?
<MaxiDesQac> I have a problem, i haven t sound
<hitman_beginner> i upgrated my graphic driver
<tindo> gnubie: how do i get to that repo?
<hitman_beginner> and when i restarted its said that i cant run my x server
<skapism> bluntman225: just get into the folder git made, configure && make && make install
<Yondering> howdy all.. trying to set up a dual boot system, vista on hd0.. ubuntu 9.04 on hd1.. /boot is /dev/sdb1.   When I try to boot after installing it gives me "error 25: disk read error".  Any input would be appreciated.. thanks!
<gnubie> tindo;  medibuntu.org
<skapism> bluntman225: and _do_ remove the deb before pretty please
<lars_bauer> just upgraded too 9.04 and keybord is spourrius  when connecton via vnc ?
<MaxiDesQac> Who can help me?
<bluntman225> skapism:  what deb, I have the same drivers that 9.04 comes with nautrually
<lars_bauer> from normal termial no props ! used to function
<guntbert> tindo: 1) why do you want to *run* it as root, that is a bad idea most of the time, 2)why must it be a thing that comes as .bin?
<cryptosteve> Anyone know how to reinstall the restart / shutdown file?
<magdato> Hi, i need help with Wine, who can help me?
<skapism> bluntman225: apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-ati
<hitman_beginner> and when i restarted its said that i cant run my x server
<skapism> bluntman225: should get you rid of it
<skapism> the *-ati package is actually a wrapper, I believe
<evantandersen> I i bought a PCI Modem card, could I use it to make regular calls through it? IE use my landline through my computer?
<guntbert> tindo: you may change the numbers of my questions :-)
<bluntman225> skapism:  I dont see a ./configure script in the git directory
<evantandersen> magdato what is your problem
<cryptosteve> Can anyone help with startup shutdown problem
<hitman_beginner> hey please anyone tell me what i do
<skapism> bluntman225: can you make?
<bluntman225> no targets speceficed
<magdato> i want to use one chinese software with Wine, but wine doesnt read chinese symbols
<TurtlePie> cryptosteve, google it
<TurtlePie> then come back with specific querstions
<cryptosteve> Google what
<TurtlePie> your problem
<evantandersen> magdato sorry, don't know anything about Chinese in Wine...
<TurtlePie> my clothes dryer is squeaking
<simplyc> hitman_beginner: did you install ati drivers or something?
<bluntman225> skapism:  no target specdfied
<magdato> oh thanks too, its okay
<bluntman225> skapism:  brb
<skapism> bluntman225: aight
<evantandersen> TurtlePie i would be interested in knowing about that why?
<gartral> !ot | TurtlePie
<ubottu> TurtlePie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hitman_beginner> i've installed nvidea drivers
<hitman_beginner> 180 i think
<stealth-> is there a point to making a encrypted directory on a encrypted filesystem? Would the two clash in some way or would it just be another layer of security?
<hitman_beginner> i dont remember
<guntbert> lars_bauer: did you want to ask something?
<macman_> anyone know how to capture streaming video .. mplayer swfdec and gnash arne't working
<carlosgeovanio> Olá, mundo!
<sponzor> hi i had i crash, mine ubuntu 9.04 frized.. i couldnt move mouse keybord etc... so i shutdown it by force. now when i boot it up i cant go to X gnome. its only showing coruped screen of earlyer session. what to do?
<van> hello someone cold help me out .. i have some trouble with Wine
<doleyb> macman_: there are many kinds of streaming video.
<guntbert> !es | carlosgeovanio
<ubottu> carlosgeovanio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<magdato> Hola
<xpecs> Hi @ all
<evantandersen> If i bought a PCI Modem card, could I use it to make regular calls through it? IE use my landline through my computer?
<skapism> bluntman225: ah. got it. you need to do ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<lastman> macman, mencoder?
<macman_> hmm
<simplyc> hitman_beginner:  try root console option, do a more /etc/X11/xorg.conf , follow instructions there to reconfig X
<macman_> lastman: let me install
<van> my user cannot get to /dev/nvidia, how can i allow them acces..
<diskin> anybody experienced ext3 filesystems damages in 9.04? like, after a normal reboot fsck starts and founds some errors...
<gartral> sponzor: English isn't your primary language, is it?
<evantandersen> hitman_beginner have you tried using xfix?
<xpecs> I am using Ubuntu 9.04, how is it possible to poweroff the pc without using the terminal?
<macman_> lastman: mencoder and the url ?
<sponzor> not really :/
<simplyc> hitman_beginner:  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<macman_> lastman: can you give me a syntax since iw ant to capture/dump the stream ?
<xpecs> ^^ ;)
<evantandersen> xpecs Power Button in Corner > Shut Down > Press the Shutdown button.
<xpecs> It was a Joke ;)
<evantandersen> xpecs i know.
<xpecs> but
<xpecs> thank you :D
<jamescarr> how do you get info for a package in apt?
<Esde[irssi]> THANK you ALL it WORKED
<jamescarr> from the console?
<sponzor> can anyone help me? :P
<zero_mass> I have been serving my own private repository to conserve bandwidth but since installing jaunty apt complains about a missing Release.gpg file. What is this about?
<stealth-> !repeat | sponzor
<ubottu> sponzor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<evantandersen> !ask | sponzor
<ubottu> sponzor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tindo> guntbert: 1) i'm new to linux and i was just following the howto guide and 2) i'm new to linux and i was just following the howto guide
<mattgirv> evantande: He already asked, and someone slagged his english :p
<lastman> macman_, I only know the syntax for recording dvb-t e.g. mencoder dvb://program -o file.avi -oac copy -ovc copy
<zero_mass> and im still struggling to get apt to update from my local ftp repository
<Esde[irssi]> how do i set VLC as default for MOVIE files only?
<piroko> Why is it that when I set up a keyboard shorcut in gnome to launch a terminal, it starts the terminal in "/" instead of my home directory????
<sponzor> i cant go to google becose i m in "backup session" root with network :P
<Esde[irssi]> piroko: right click it, and edit properties.
<backslash> hey guys
<backslash> I used Ubuntu to enable my second monitor (HD TV) but now that one is defined as main monitor, thus holding all my panels and stuff
<hitman_beginner> when i type dpkg... it said "cannot create regular file
<simplyc> zero_mass:  did you import the key file?
<piroko> Esde[irssi]: Can't right-click from the gnome keyboard shortcuts configurator. I can left click it though, which asks me what command to run
<guntbert> tindo: I suggest you keep to applications from the repositories (for now), there is something for (nearly) every need there and see the following messages from ubottu too
<backslash> How can I set the CRT Monitor to be the primary display?
<guntbert> repos > tindo
<guntbert> !repos > tindo
<ubottu> tindo, please see my private message
<backslash> How to set primary monitor?
<guntbert> !medibuntu > tindo
<jamescarr> !repos > jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr, please see my private message
<Esde[irssi]> piroko: idk bud, i was taking a guess, these people will help you though.
<zero_mass> simplyc: i followed a tutorial on creating a gpg key, importing the key in apt and then signing the Release file. But no joy.
<Guest75397> how do you get file sharing to work on ubuntu 8.04
<hitman_beginner> please
<stealth-> whats the compiler for C called?
<bluntman225> skapism:  Im back. Now there is no ntohing to make or configure in the git folder
<hitman_beginner> i need ahelp
<skapism> stealth-: gcc
<Flare183> stealth-: gcc
<stealth-> skapism: thanks
<zero_mass> simplyc: the tutorial made it seem as if there was nothing overly involved about getting a secure apt setup
<skapism> bluntman225: first do apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-ati
<zero_mass> simplyc: is there not a way to disable apt from checking for gpg signed release file?
<Esde[irssi]> how do i set VLC as default for MOVIE files only?
<Guest75397> could somebody help me?
<Flare183> Guest75397: Ask away
<Guest75397> how do you get file sharing to work?
<Flare183> !samba | Guest75397
<ubottu> Guest75397: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Esde[irssi]> 9.04 is so much faster starting up!
<Esde[irssi]> GJ
<sven_> anyone with knowledge of tftp?
<backslash> omg this channel is spam only huh
<darkraider> i cant get flash to work in firefox I installed flash 10
<hitman_beginner> please help me
<gartral> Esde[irssi]: Jaunty is much faster, period!
<gnubie> darkraider;  ubuntu 64?
<Flare183> darkraider: YOu have to install the flash-installer package to do it
<darkraider> I did i think
<lastman> darkraider, restart firefox
<darkraider> i installed install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Esde[irssi]> does ANYONE like the new VLC?
<_Tristan> how to I enlarge my ubuntu partition?
<Esde[irssi]> i hate the two box style.
<gartral> what is the package name for ATI free drivers, for the radeon mobility x1400?
<Esde[irssi]> _Tristan: you cant need to reinstall
<gnubie> darkraider;  ubuntu amd64?
<Esde[irssi]> i think
<Mion> Esde[irssi]: why use vlc, when mplayer exists?
<LadyNikon> wasnt compiz installed by default?
<_Tristan> Esde[irssi]: then how do I install with a larger partition? It defaulted to 2.5g
<Esde[irssi]> VLC is my fave
<darkraider> gnubie no Ubuntu 8.04 32bit
<jammaa> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Mion> !ati | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mion> bha
<Guest75397> When i Tried to install Samba it said The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest75397>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4) but 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.7 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<Esde[irssi]> _Tristan: mine allowed me to edit it, mine is 30g atm
<Mion> qrong one
<Flare183> !enter | Esde[irssi] (Sorry)
<ubottu> Esde[irssi] (Sorry): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mion> wrong*
<_Tristan> Esde[irssi]: okay. How do I uninstall ubuntu?
<jammaa> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Mion> gartral: just search for ati and for radeon using apt-get
<Flare183> !hi | jammaa
<ubottu> jammaa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darkraider> I did restart ubuntu
<Esde[irssi]> _Tristan: boot into windows, add/remove programs, remove ubuntu
<gnubie> darkraider;  ok there is a link for 64 bit probs
<Mion> _Tristan: install something else on top of it
<dsarel> hi people
<_Tristan> Esde[irssi]: thanks
<Esde[irssi]> Mion: why so warn?
<darkraider> i mean i did restart firefox
<Mion> Esde[irssi]: 'warn' ?
<dsarel> how can i see the version of an ubuntu server with shell?
<jammaa> Flare183 how r U?
<Flare183> dsarel: uname -a
<simplyc> zero_mass:  what tutorial?
<Flare183> jammaa: Great!
<Esde[irssi]> 6:42 < ubottu> Esde[irssi] (Sorry): Please try to keep your  questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as  punctuation!
<darkraider> i keep getting this Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<mzz> dsarel: "lsb_release -a" may also work, iirc
<dsarel> Flare 183: this command gives Linux and uname -a gives me GNU/Linux
<mzz> darkraider: does flash work elsewhere?
<zero_mass> simplyc: http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<jammaa> Flare183 love U :$
<Flare183> jammaa: o.O
<sponzor> i checked logs and i discovered this in debug log "resume from disk failed" what can i do? i cant go to X its showing image from session before crash
<darkraider> mzz: No
<mzz> darkraider: then ask the channel, sorry
<watachiwa> good evening, i just had installed new jaunty but the problem is that my fan is used in full capacity:my laptop is acer aspire 5920G. any help please
<Guest75397> Help?
<dsarel> Flare183: uname -o gives me GNU/Linux
<mzz> dsarel: uname -a giving *just* GNU/Linux is unusual
<Flare183> dsarel: Then use lsb_release -a
<mzz> dsarel: but try lsb_release -a please
 * mzz wonders if there's some hardening feature that makes uname -a less verbose
<Flare183> mzz: Sorry I didn't refer to you
<simplyc> zero_mass:  what does it say when you try to install now?
<mzz> Flare183: heh, don't worry about it
<dsarel> Flare183: No LSB modules are available.
<zero_mass> simplyc: W: Failed to fetch ftp://localhost/linux/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<mzz> huh
<ienorand> dsarel: for uname, you want -a not -o
<mzz> ienorand: yeah, but he said -a also gave him just GNU/Linux, oddly enough
<mzz> dsarel: let me check if I remembered the switch wrong...
<sponzor> how can i go to X, that the gnome doesnt try to restore previus session?
<dsarel> mzz: yes you're right
<Milos_SD> what is the main deference between CONFIG_PREEMPT and CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY options? And what is batter for desktop systems?
<Guest75397> Flare183: Samba Didnt Work
<bluntman225> so the only way to use the 9.3 ati cataylsast drivers is to downgrade ubuntu to 8.10?
<Flare183> Guest75397: You have to configure it first.
<TheMusicGuy> Hi. I just did a fresh-install to Jaunty, and now my touchpad won't work. Any ideas?
<mzz> bluntman225: you'll definitely have to downgrade the xserver
<zero_mass> simplyc: i have created the top-level Release file and signed it with a gpg key which I have imported to apt and that is the message it returns
<mzz> dsarel: lsb_release -a works for me, although I can't actually test in ubuntu right now
<Yondering> anybody know whether or not ubuntu still cares if there's a separate /boot partition or where it sits on the disk?
<ienorand> mzz: works in jaunty for me
<sparr> what is the best repository for mono on ubuntu?
<Guest75397> Flare183: it Didnt install. it said Broken Packages
<bluntman225> mzz: how would I downgrade the x server but keep jaunty
<mzz> bluntman225: I have no idea if that's sanely possible (I doubt it, but I could be wrong)
<Chymera> hey, could anybody give me a hand with the following vpnc error http://rafb.net/p/rloHAY42.html ?
<Abed> guys i've changed my password so now when i restart my box and login i have to enter the old password for the kerying of wireless applet , so how can i get rid of this i want it to automatically connect to ma network
<sparr> Abed: you want the network password stored with no security?
<Abed> no i have 128 passphrase , but i 've changed my user's password from X -> Y , so i log in with my Y pass but i can't automatically connect to my secured network until i enter the X password
<Milos_SD> what is the deference between CONFIG_PREEMPT and CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY kernel options? And what is batter for desktop systems?
<Chymera> hey, could anybody give me a hand with the following vpnc error http://rafb.net/p/rloHAY42.html ?
<SuQa> hi, can someone take a look at this question? I've got the same problem as he got. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/45916
<guntbert> Milos_SD: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elena09> hi
<afancy> hi, what kinds of new feature does the Ubuntu 9.04 have?
<neopsyche> hello, can anyone help me get networking working on ubuntu server using virtualbox
<guntbert> !ot | afancy
<ubottu> afancy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SuQa> Someone?:)
<geoaxis> neopsyche:  whats your target OS?
<geoaxis> !haste | gnutbert
<simplyc> zero_mass:  did you try file instead of ftp?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haste
<guntbert> SuQa: I suggest you take the time to describe your problem yourself here in the channel
<geoaxis> afancy:  you can read on the release notes, for me its been new gnome and ext4 support
<kc8pxy> I'm trying to run zsnes, and i get no sound.   what am i doing wrong?
<neopsyche> geoaxis: target OS is ubuntu server
<bluntman225> scapeism
<guntbert> geoaxis: ?
<geoaxis> guntbert:  asking about new features of ubuntu is not offtopic
<zero_mass> simplyc: i have not. I am trying to get ftp to work as this machine will serve to another on my network
<SuQa> I've installed Linux mint (I know wrong chat, but listen up). I've installed Linux mint from Windows (bcs the cd was broken), now when I'm going to boo
<simplyc> zero_mass:  have you verified you can ftp to that location?
<NetEcho> yes guntbert you shouldn't use !ot on people for talking about things related to ubuntu
<NetEcho> its really not nice
<MaT-dg> how is the driver/package called for integrated intel video?
<zero_mass> simplyc: indeed, and files have correct premissions and are downloadable
<sponzor> how to start X session in safe mode? or that it wont to try to reload session from before
<crdlb> MaT-dg: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<SuQa> start my computer i can choose between Windows an Linux, but when i choose linux the grub4dos come up, it doesn't even try to start Linyx Mint. Other guys got same problem with ubuntu so the problem isn't in Linux Mint.
<bluntman225> skapism:  OK now I have complied and make installed
<felixsulla> I have a laptop that has five built in buttons. (Thinkpad). I want to disable the "lower" touchpad and its buttons, but leave the "eraser" and its buttons working. Any idea how to do this?
<bluntman225> xf86-video-ati
<watachiwa> good evening,i've just installed jaunty but my fan is at full speed how can i fixe this problem???
<Mikel> Hi guys, I have a question. I make a ping to google. ping google.con . Then I check the pid making pidof ping. I then try to kill the process by making kill and the number of pid. let's say for example kill 11324.
<Mikel> I make a pidof ping again, and I can still see the process
<Mikel> why can't I kill it?
<SuQa> I've installed Linux mint (I know wrong chat, but listen up). I've installed Linux mint from Windows (bcs the cd was broken), now when I'm going to I've installed Linux mint (I know wrong chat, but listen up). I've installed Linux mint from Windows (bcs the cd was broken), now when I'm going to  start my computer i can choose between Windows an Linux, but when i choose linux the grub4dos come up, it doesn't even try to sta
<simplyc> zero_mass:  what does your source line look like?
<guntbert> geoaxis: NetEcho: !ot is neither a slap nor a shout, just a reminder to keep *this* channel support-oriented - it hectic enough anyway
<crdlb> felixsulla: on gnome, sys > prefs > mouse > touchpad > enable touchpad works
<watachiwa> any help please,
<NetEcho> that is support oriented, its nice to know what the features are to determin if an upgrade is necessary
<zero_mass> simplyc: deb ftp://localhost/linux/ubuntu jaunty main multiverse restricted universe
<felixsulla> crdlb: that ends up disbling ALL mouse buttons, I want to leave 3 of them working, and disable the other two.
<parti> Is it possible to keep the kernel/alsa from loading one of my sound cards?
<SuQa> Could it be because some settings in bios?
<crdlb> felixsulla: works on my thinkpad; the trackpoint and its buttons continue to work
<Chymera> hey, could anybody give me a hand with the following vpnc error http://rafb.net/p/rloHAY42.html ?
<felixsulla> crdlb: Doesnt work on mine, but I have the SL300.
<felixsulla> Is there a way to see what part of Linux is seeing each differnt mouse click?
<crdlb> felixsulla: I guess they changed something, this is an old T42
<Guest21486> my friend has installed jaunty, and cannot connect to wireless. I believe the problem is that he is using a 10 key wep key. The network manager gives the option of using a 40 character 168 bit wep key, but not 10 character key. Is there a way to give it a 10 key option? (that might be 64 bit)
<felixsulla> Does anyone know how to configure some mouse buttons on, and some off?
<zero_mass> simplyc: i have been serving a local repository since fiesty. my apt has only been insisting on a Release.gpg file since i installed jaunty yesterday. Can the apt security check not be turned off?
<BilokShem> I have opened up my Linux computer and I found fecal matter all inside of it, what does this mean? zero_mass
<_martin_> I'm using the Darklooks theme and in Intrepid, emacs (and emacs-snapshot) automatically adopted its colors to this theme (dark background and modified syntax highlighting to match thereafter). In Jaunty, this does not happen. Emacs uses a white background and its ordinary highlight colors. What has changed between Intrepid and Jaynty to account for this and how do I get it back?
<UbuntuNoob> ActionParsnip: back with Ubuntu :p Ubuntu looks pretty cool :D
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<p-f> is there a way to limit a process' cpu usage to a certain %? And I mean %, not a vague nice option. I tried cpulimit, but it can't find the process pid for some reason.
<cM0ss> yeah. But I miss gkrellm.
<Chymera> hey, could anybody give me a hand with the following vpnc error http://rafb.net/p/rloHAY42.html ?
<UbuntuNoob> ActionParsnip: where I find the console?
<crdlb> felixsulla: a quick search indicates that there might be a setting in the BIOS for disabling the touchpad, which would work if you don't plan to use it at all
<bluntman225> ok after compling and useing make install on xf86-video-ati how do i use my new drivers
<felixsulla> crdlb: Ohh! Maybe I can do it before Linux even gets to it.. do you think that would still leave the eraser and other buttons active?
<crdlb> felixsulla: yes
<felixsulla> To the BIOS, then.. thanks.
<Guest21486> my friend has installed jaunty, and cannot connect to wireless. I believe the problem is that he is using a 10 key wep key. The network manager gives the option of using a 40 character 168 bit wep key, but not 10 character key. Is there a way to give it a 10 key option? (that might be 64 bit)
<neopsyche> geoaxis: can you help?
<UbuntuNoob> ah, terminal... found it
<ActionParsnip> neopsyche: not sure, you havent stated your issue
<geoaxis> neopsyche:  i have never installed ubutu server in virtualbox
<ssanto> oi
<neopsyche> ActionParsnip: I cant seem to access the internet from my virtualbox running ubuntu server, im wondering if there is some configuration that needs to be done, i want to apt get gnome but cant access the net
<geoaxis> neopsyche:  do you need bridged networking
<UbuntuNoob> what is the su-pass ?
<ssanto> p
<neopsyche> geoaxis: i dont know but that is one of the optoins, can we do that?
<ActionParsnip> neopsyche: you need to set your DNS to 10.0.2.3  and gateway to your routers internal IP
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: use 'sudo' with your own pass
<asclepius> so i just upgraded and now my screen resolution is 800X600. that is all that shows up under screen resolution
<geoaxis> neopsyche:  well thats what i use for my virtualbox (which unfortunately has to be a windows instance)
<asclepius> is there anyway i can override it and boost up the res?
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: if you're following a guide that tells you to run a command as root, prefix it with 'sudo', like so: sudo cat /var/log/syslog
<kemr> How do I set recursive permissions for files in the terminal?
<RWolf> midnight commander's internal viewer shows dots instead of symbols, what's wrong? the editor is ok
<lastman> kemr, chmod -R
<thirsteh> kemr: chmod -R
<chewey> Hey guys. Any problems known with 9.04 in a VirtualBox running on XP? The ISO's MD5 matches the published one, and still the CD's error check finds an error.
<kemr> lastman chmod -R /file/file ?
<lastman> yes
<kemr> thanks ^_^
<skpx> chmod -rofl
<TopBunny88> kemr: Please use the manual pages instead of asking odvious questions
<asclepius> how do you increase your resolution in ubuntu besides the typical display button
<UbuntuNoob> thirsteh: ah... no way to switch to root?
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: sudo su -
<lastman> UbuntuNoob, yes, but you  re still a noob and should know what you do
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: you will enter a root shell, but still only be asked your normal password
<TopBunny88> !sudo thirsteh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo thirsteh
<TopBunny88> !sudo | thirsteh
<ubottu> thirsteh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<thirsteh> what, TopBunny88?
<UbuntuNoob> thirsteh: ah..
<TopBunny88> !sudo | thirsteh
<chewey> anyone?
<Mike_lifeguard> The default wireless card is wlan0 right?
<asclepius> i upgraded and now my resolution is all messed up. anyone know  how to increase it through terminal or something
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: I don't recommend it, though. You should use 'sudo' for commands that you absolutely must run as root
<_Tristan> how do I enlarge my ubuntu partition using gparted?
<UbuntuNoob> okay
<TopBunny88> chewey: Have you researched posible fixes on the internet before coming in here and asking newbish questions
<kovacsleeve> Er, possibly stupid question.. does GRUB disable access to the BIOS? Or is there some diff. way to get to it after you install GRUB?
<chewey> TopBunny88: Yes I have. And I'm pretty sure this is *not* a newbish question.
<TopBunny88> !bios | kovacsleeve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<amseidler> How can I open a chm file?
<ultras> gnochm
<TopBunny88> chewey: Have you checled the documantation for fixs to your issue?
<UbuntuNoob> hm, well Ubuntu looks good for noobs... but: if I go into /mnt I don't see any devices? wtf?
<thirsteh> kovacsleeve: no, GRUB (or any other bootloader) won't disable access to your BIOS. They load after it
<lucax> guys how u write it, studying or studing?
<stealth_> UbuntuNoob: ubuntu stores its devices in /media
<rocko> what are some alternatives to alsaconf? since ubuntu removed it
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: check in /media
<UbuntuNoob> ah
<ultras> lucax: studying
<lucax> thanks dude
<rocko> what are some alternatives to alsaconf? since ubuntu removed it
<chewey> TopBunny88: Go away. Sticking to stupid support scripts is not helpful. If any documentation would help me, I wouldn't be here.
<amseidler> How can I open a .chm file?
<Leszczoman> Google it.
<rocko> amseidler you need a chm reader
<TopBunny88> lucax: Its spelled  Stuging
<TopBunny88> lucax: Its spelled  Studing
<amseidler> rocko thanks
<rocko> amseidler just go to add and remove and type .chm in the search box
<UbuntuNoob> stealth: weird, my HDDs are named Disk and Disk1, not sda1,sda2, etc :p
<Flannel> Leszczoman: Please don't do that.  "google it" is not a proper response here.
<thirsteh> UbuntuNoob: 'Disk' is the name of the mountpoint for e.g. /dev/sda1. You can see a list of mounted devices and their mount points with the command 'mount'
<asclepius> does anyone know of something similar to displayconfig-gtk
<jdsandeson> ?anyone know how to burn dvd+rdl?
<Leszczoman> Well, Flannel, today I got this response, so I thought, it's proper...
<UbuntuNoob> ah
<Leszczoman> But okay, sorry, I won't do it next time :)
<Flannel> Leszczoman: I know, and I apologise for fez.  If I had seen it then, I would've told him the same.
<rocko> what are some alternatives to alsaconf? since ubuntu removed it
<asclepius> does anyone know how to boost your screen res? it giving me the default 800x600
<Houba1986> hey, i had my default resolution set to 1280x800, but now i lost hat resolution, my max is 1024x768, how do i get 1280x800 again?
<lucax> studing or studying?? can some english guy check it out in the dic?
<chewey> studying
<rocko> what are some alternatives to alsaconf? since ubuntu removed it
<asclepius> houba1986: im having that exact same problem
<rocko> google gives up junk links
<Leszczoman> O, I have a monitor 1440x900 and I can't set resolution to this
<rocko> what are some alternatives to alsaconf? since ubuntu removed it
<UbuntuNoob> btw: is there a partimage-option to ignore any errors?
<lucax> wuth ying then
<Guest21486> my friend has installed jaunty, and cannot connect to wireless. I believe the problem is that he is using a 10 key wep key. The network manager gives the option of using a 40 character 128 bit wep key, but not 10 character key. Is there a way to give it a 10 key option? (that might be 64 bit) can I configure the network manager to see 10 bit wep key
<Houba1986> asclepius, i remember this happened to me before, and i added it manually to xrandr, but can't remember how...
<rocko> my speakers are fucked now because of ubuntu removed alsaconf
<rocko> :(
<rocko> ubuntblows
<TopBunny88> Guest21486: Check the security setting at the router
<lucax> Guest21486: did he have the same problem with an earlier version of ubuntu=
<Bebe123> :)
<LjL> !language | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<UbuntuNoob> uhm... Ubuntu doesn't got partimage O_o
<BilokShem> who here likes it in the poopingshaft???
<Houba1986> as well, my pidgin internet messenger won't connect to msn, how do i fix this?
<lucax> UbuntuNoob: if u want to partition ur hd gparted is the app
<UbuntuNoob> lucax: no.
<asclepius> does anyone know of a program that helps you set screen resolutions
<UbuntuNoob> I need partimage.
<lucax> Houba1986: delete .pidgin or--- .purple
<Leszczoman> Houba1986: wheny my pidgin was connecting only to GTalk, I installed Kopete.
<Leszczoman> when*
<lucax> UbuntuNoob: then its s bug
<Guest21486> TopBunny86: I set the router up
<UbuntuNoob> huh?
<Houba1986> lucax, then what?
<lucax> Houba1986: then try again
<Houba1986> lucax, where do i find these or how do i delete them?
<Guest21486> lucax: I am using feisty fawn right now connected through his router
<lucax> UbuntuNoob: dont use ubuntu lastest releases, they all have lots of bugs
<_Tristan> go I want to enlarge my ubuntu partition but I don't know which one to pick in gparted
<lucax> Houba1986: open nautilus and press crtl +h then u will find it
<UbuntuNoob> apt-get says it didn't found a releasecandidate?
<lucax> Guest21486: im lost what was ur problem?
<Guest21486> lucax:my friend has installed jaunty, and cannot connect to wireless. I believe the problem is that he is using a 10 key wep key. The network manager gives the option of using a 40 character 168 bit wep key, but not 10 character key. Is there a way to give it a 10 key option? (that might be 64 bit)
<UbuntuNoob> lucax: you say that ~30 mins too late. The CD is burned now.
<Houba1986> lucax, what is nautilus?
<Huufarted> Anybody know why I can't use the number pad in vi over putty from a Windows PC to an ssh session on my 8.10 installation?
<Guest21486> lucas: sorry 128 bit not 168
<Laurenceb> is there a way to grab images from pdf files?
<lucax> Guest21486: ok... try wap.... and if problem still doesnt change its a but of jaunty... ive read a lot of bugs with wireless with jaunty, sorry cant do much
<ultras> "It was once said that a black man will be president when 'pigs fly', and indeed  100 days into Obamas's presidency ... THE SWINE FLU!"
<Flare183> !ot | ultras
<ubottu> ultras: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Huufarted> Ultras, take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Flare183 agrees with Huufarted 
<gianluca> ciao
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest21486> Is there a way to configure the network manager in jaunty to accept 10 bit wep keys?
<Ganymede> !anyone | ganymede
<ubottu> Ganymede, please see my private message
<Huufarted> LjL, ciao how it's spelled for most latin based European languages.  :) Just FYI
<LjL> Ganymede: ?
<UbuntuNoob> how I enable universe?
<Flare183> LjL: Yeah, that was weird
<Ganymede> LjL: sorry, i was testing out whether my nickname hi-light script works
<makabrosko> algum brasileiro?
<Laurenceb> is there a way to grab images from pdf files?
<LjL> Huufarted, 93-47-42-195.ip111.fastwebnet.it is an italian address (my ISP, to be exact), just fyi ;)
<UbuntuNoob> "You will have to enable the component called 'universe'"
<Flare183> !universe | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Flannel> !br | makabrosko
<ubottu> makabrosko: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Huufarted> Ganymede, please go to #test for that.  :)
<Huufarted> LjL, now that's doing your homework.
<Roasted> With Amarok2 in Ubuntu, is there any way to disable Amarok2 from locking out all other sounds? I really hate having to close Amarok2 just to YouTube something quick.
<Ganymede> Huufarted: thanks
<Mion> Roasted: set it to use generic alsa
<Mion> or pulse, if you use that mess
<Roasted> Mion - where, though? In Amarok1 I knew where that setting was. In Amarok2 it feels like they stripped out 80% of the configurable settings.
<jkuespert> good afternoon all.. i'd like some assistance making persistant changes to a USB boot of Ubuntu 9.04
<DangerDuck> Hy everbody
<DangerDuck> come to
<DangerDuck> #godisenergy
<DangerDuck> we ned support
<DangerDuck> #godisenergy
<DangerDuck> everybody
<DangerDuck> this is true
<DangerDuck> come to us
<FloodBot2> DangerDuck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !ops | DangerDuck spamming
<ubottu> DangerDuck spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jkuespert> ive installed Ubuntu 9.04 to a 4 GB USB stick with Unetbootin, but cannot save changes
<TurtlePie> hello agianb
<Roasted> what is vinagre, exactly? Like how do I launch it?
<jkuespert> can anyone see my posts?
<Flare183> Roasted: Its the Remote Desktop daemon
<Roasted> Flare183 - the default one in gnome?
<Flare183> Roasted: Yes
<glitsj16> Roasted: run "vinagre" to fire it up
<oskar-> jkuespert:  yes, why not?
<Flare183> vino-server is actually the thing that watches for a connection from vinegre
<hipdad> do I get slammed if I ask the burning question.... WHY was 9.04 released WITHOUT proper 3D support in their graphics drivers?
<_Tristan> is it easier to reinstall ubuntu or resize its partition?
<Roasted> Flare183 - maybe you can help me. I'm connecting from my Ubuntu machine to an XP Pro PC on my LAN with TightVNC installed. When I view their desktop I can't see their cursor. How can I see their cursor so if I'm trying to help them troubleshoot I can see EXACTLY what they click on?
<jkuespert> should i post my question in another room?
<_Tristan> can I install ubuntu again if its already installed?
<Flare183> Roasted: I may be the connection, idk that much about it
<glitsj16> hipdad: true some Intel problems with the new release, but there are other drivers that work just fine .... are you running Intel GPU perhaps ?
<hipdad> resizing the parttition is done easier with a gparted boot CD
<hipdad> no
<hipdad> ATI
<hipdad> every machine I have FAILS
<e1luca> jkuespert: just got here repeat question pls
<Swian> yeah I had issues with the ATI drivers tii
<Swian> too
<jkuespert> i'd love some help making making persistant changes to a USB boot of Ubuntu 9.04
<ubuntuboh> salve
<ubuntuboh> qualcuno è italiano?
<Leszczoman> No.
<Leszczoman> Only English ;-)
<hipdad> tried ubuntus fglrx drivers.. ATI drivers... and thrid party swat drivers
<powertool08> Are there alot of servers down? It took about 10 reconnects before I was able to get on freenode...
<ubuntuboh> oh
<ubuntuboh> excuse me
<ubuntuboh> something could help me
<ubuntuboh> i have a problem with network
<ubuntuboh> i have a router
<Leszczoman> Only if you describe your problem.
<Swian> english only? no one speaks klingon here?
<e1luca> jkuespert: so you boot from usb and what? whant to install stuff on that usb?
<ubuntuboh> but i dont' know
<ienorand> jkuespert: have you installed with a paersistent section?
<ubuntuboh> how to connect it to internet
<ubuntuboh> with ubuntu hardy
<evantandersen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntuboh> ok
<ubuntuboh> thanks
<Leszczoman> Hmm, connecting ubuntu to the internet isn't an Ubuntu-related topic?
<Leszczoman> But okay :)
<Leszczoman> I'll know for the future. And now - goodnight.
<asclepius> does anyone know how to increase your screen resolution?
<|Chris|> hello
<asclepius> hello
<spasysheep> asclepius I assume you mean change the resolution that ur screen is running at?
<LinusTorvald> Does anyone here have any experience with Unetbootin?
<e1luca> asclepius: what computer what monitor?
<Swian> asclepius most like have to edit xorg.conf
<|Chris|> got a question.. I am running a ati radeon 3650 on Jaunty, my Xserver locked up to where i cant login to it so i reinstalled the xserver core
<asclepius> thanks for responding. Well i upgraded and now its stuck at 800x600. That is all that shows up on display.
<|Chris|> can i get full 3d with ati drivers?
<asclepius> i dont remember what it was at originally. i could deal with at least 1200x1600
<asclepius> by 600
<e1luca> asclepius: driver problems. ati or nvidia video card?
<asclepius> its an old nvidia geforce 2. but i had absolutly no problem on hardy
<TurtlePie> geforce 2, wow thats antiquaited
<e1luca> asclepius: first go to system>Administration>hardware drivers
<|Chris|> are the open source drivers for ATI better than the proprietary drivers?
<asclepius> running the exact same setup. it just got changed and under display all it shows is 800x600 i tried using envgy or something like that and i had troubles running it
<asclepius> i tried that an all that pops up is my wireless driver
<asclepius> which i had to a little bit of work to get going i might add
<|Chris|> can i get any help from anyone please?
<TurtlePie> Chris, i would use the open source ones if theyre available, they are built from the ground up i think
<Greed> I need help with post-up scripts or commands to remount my nfs shares
<mvuets> gug! I have two windows partitions. Live CD shows both of them in Gnome Places menu. But installed Ubuntu shows only the first one. I don't want to change fstab. How to make it working the same as in Live?
<|Chris|> do you know where i can find them TurtlePie?
<Ev4n> So I have Ubuntu Server on an old computer, I SSH into it and start up Ventrilo server. but when I exit SSH the server goes down. What do I do?
<|Chris|> and would I have to uninstall glxgears since I am using open source drivers?
<asclepius> elluca: any idea?
<Greed> Ev4n: you might wanna check out screen
<Greed> I need help with post-up scripts or commands to remount my nfs shares
<bluntman225> is ubuntu 8.10 that much worse than 9.04
<TurtlePie> Chris, mine show up in the Hardware Driverse tab under System>
<|Chris|> im still new to ubuntu.. its been awhile since i have been in linux distro
<TurtlePie> chris, but I have Nvidia, not ATI
<Ev4n> Greed are you saying I just do it at the server? Instead of from my computer via. SSH
<|Chris|> yea I have ati radeon 3650
<tnt996> yo does anyone know how to hide one of my mounted network drives off my desktop ?
<e1luca> asclepius: don't really have any experience with your card. I'm google it
<tnt996> :-/
<Greed> once your ssh'd in use screen so it wont close out your session... I havent used it in a while but I know screen will fix your issue
<Greed> Ev4n: see above sorry
<glitsj16> bluntman225: 8.10 runs just fine here, and if you want more recent app versions, there's plenty of nice PPA repositories to keep things up-to)date
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? The splash screen switches from the splash image to verbose mode everytime there's a warning
<|jeff|> so am i to assume that booting Ubuntu via a USB stick will not be a persistent method?
<bluntman225> glitsj16: THanks. The reason I want to know is that in order for my computer to have 3d support I have to downgrade to 8.10
<asclepius> thanks i have been trying to google it as well
<Guest21486> Is there a way to configure nautulus so that when you double click on a folder, it will open in a new and/or seperate nautilus window
<tnt996> Does anyone know how to hide one of my mounted network drives off my desktop ?:-/:-/
<e1luca> asclepius: how about the driver fron nvidia?
<glitsj16> bluntman225: i see, 8.10 is also still guaranteed of secure updates etc. for a while, should be okay
<e1luca> asclepius: did you try that?
<neopsyche> Action_Parsnip: how does one go about configuring it to work with those addresses?"
<bluntman225> Anyone know a way to get radeon mobility opengl to work on 9.04
<asclepius> how would i load that up? i dont understand how it was working perfect and then it just messes up
<e1luca> asclepius: first download the driver from http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<glitsj16> bluntman225: i take it you already tried activating the driver through System Preferences | Hardware Drivers ?
<bluntman225> yea
<Noble> Is there any CMS in the ubuntu repos?
 * LadyNikon sighs
<e1luca> asclepius: even better go in Applications > Add/remove
<LadyNikon> linux and sound
<thirsteh> Noble: drupal6, wordpress
<asclepius> ight im there what next
<e1luca> asclepius: write nvidia in the search. there are a few packages. see if one is for your card
<glitsj16> bluntman225: untill someone knowlegdeable chimes in, there's an overview at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? The splash screen switches from the splash image to verbose mode everytime there's a warning, the quiet option is there
<Noble> thirsteh: and they are available from aptitude?
<thirsteh> Noble: yes
<asclepius> alright i picked on ei thought it could be
<e1luca> asclepius: than just click in the chech box near the package that supports your card
<asclepius> its applying
<thirsteh> Noble: from the universe repository
<asclepius> i may be linux illiterate but i have a little common sense =)
<gartral> vlc lost the ability to decrypt dvds
<bashman> Hi can someone  show me, the permitions on the /media directory?...
<Noble> uhm, remind me again, where are the soruces list
<tnt996> Does anyone know how to hide one of my mounted network drives off my desktop ?:-/
<e1luca> asclepius: :) common sense is almost better than google
<BlackCoffee> hi,can anyone tell me if ubuntu has a tool similar to dvd shrink
<Mion> tnt996: poke around in gconf and you will find an option to do it
<Noble> nevermind
<bashman> Hi...
<bashman> Hi can someone  show me, the permitions end the owner of the /media directory?...
<Noble> thirsteh, ty
<Mion> BlackCoffee: k9copy would be one
<h4x0r> unable to burn dvd with brasero after updating to jaunty. you guys know something?
<UbuntuNoob> hm, still can't install partimage in Ubuntu :/
<tnt996> Mion: : where/whats gconf
<gartral> !info dvd95
<ubottu> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4p0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 276 kB, installed size 764 kB
<asclepius> its installed
<BlackCoffee> Mion:does it actually shrink the original dvd's?
<Mion> BlackCoffee: it can split it atleast
<e1luca> asclepius: you need to restart
<asclepius> okay brb
<asclepius> thanks
<wonnytta> how do you turn off warnings on boot up? The splash screen switches from the splash image to verbose mode everytime there's a warning, the quiet option is there, any ideas?
<e1luca> asclepius: and... good luck ;)
<h4x0r> yes i use first devede and when the iso is created i try to burn it and it dont find the dvd
<ienorand> tnt996: gconf-editor, it's a front-end for underlying settings for the gnome desktop environment, somewhat like the registry, but not really.
<Mion> tnt996: ubuntu probaly have a gui for it hidden away in the "System" menu
<e1luca> wonnytta: I think you need to find what those warnings say
<xxx_> load
<tnt996> Mion: : and how do i open it?
<ienorand> tnt996: run gconf-editor from terminal
<tnt996> ok
 * Drknezz shouts: "All your base are belong to ubuntu!"
<neopsyche_> ActionParsnip: how does one go about configuring it to work with those addresses?"
<h4x0r> no one of you guys have a problem burning a dvd after upadating to jaunty
<zero_mass> simplyc: i have followed the guide you gave, but the error regarding the missing Release.gpg file persists.
<rnd_name> how long does a standard ubuntu install take
<glitsj16> h4x0r: not with k3b no
<zero_mass> simplyc: it works like a charm with a file repo but that has its limitations for my purposes
<h4x0r> with k3b i should be able to burn?
<Linuz2009> does clamav gobble up a lot of system resources?
<celanor> Hello. Does anyone use an HP laptop with an Intel STAC 92xx soundcard?
<e1luca> h4x0r: how are you trying now? gnome or KDE?
<h4x0r> ok am going to try thanks
<TurtlePie> soundcard not working?
<glitsj16> h4x0r: it's worth a try ... k3b is rock solid, has been for a while
<h4x0r> gnome
<celanor> Yep
<h4x0r> even if i am in gnome
<celanor> Running Jaunty
<kinpsil> rnd_name, maybe around 15-20 minutes
<wonnytta> e1luca: some are about something about a file missing etc, however everything works great.  I heard there's a way to either turn off the warnings or to force the splash to never switch to verbose mode
<h4x0r> am running jaunty
<Linuz2009> I remove it because I know its not a good anti-virus
<TurtlePie> celanor, how long have you have Ubuntu installed?
<Noble> Aptitude does not find drupa6 in my repos on the server, my desktop is fine. What am I missing?
<h4x0r> i never have any problem burning with intrepid
<celanor> TurtlePie: About 3 days this time
<zero_mass> simplyc: is there a way to configure apt's behaviour for network based updates?
<TurtlePie> try altering your sound settings to ALSa?  have you done that celanor?
<Linuz2009> there's only like three free anti-virus
<celanor> TurtlePie: yes, as well as all the other options.
<e1luca> wonnytta: can't help. no idea how to force splash
<glitsj16> h4x0r: brasero might have a bug on jaunty, have you tried searching through launchpad.net yet for a possible fix ?
<TurtlePie> what is Estimated usage of Ubuntu as far a numbers of installs?
<Linuz2009> does linux include a spyware program?
<usser> TurtlePie, in the millions
<h4x0r> yes i did
<TurtlePie> Linuz, i think its built in to the architecture
<h4x0r> and i dont find anything
<Linuz2009> is it immune to spyware and rootkitt
<erUSUL> !ot | TurtlePie nobody can know for sure
<ubottu> TurtlePie nobody can know for sure: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TurtlePie> usser, cool, breaking records?
<Linuz2009> and also trojans
<kinpsil> Linuz2009, there are rootkits for linux
<celanor> TurtlePie: About 4 installations, at different points and for various reasons. I can do things in Terminal as needed
<gartral> !virus | Linuz2009
<usser> Linuz2009, no OS is immune to rootkits, viruses etc
<ubottu> Linuz2009: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<e1luca> h4x0r: when you inserd a blank does it ask you for action?
<h4x0r> what other application i should used to burn a dvd you guys recommend to use?
<Edgar1> hello
<TurtlePie> celanor, are you using alsa?
<Edgar1> i have a problem when i try to turn off the system
<Edgar1> i'm using ubuntu with gnome
<kinpsil> h4x0r, brasero works ok
<h4x0r> yes it see the blank dvd but when i go to write to disk i dont find the dvd
<celanor> TurtlePie: Yes, I ended up recompiling it last night to see if that fixed it, and it didn't
<TurtlePie> Edgar1, you are second one ive seen with that problem
<Baughn> I'm helping to port a windows game to linux, and one of the problems we keep run into is that if Compiz is running it Will Not Work. Is there any way to automatically turn it off?
<Edgar1> when i click the exit button, the system stop, i just can move the mouse pointer
<Savon> Enter text here...hello
<Linuz2009> ClamAV, remind me that it eats a lot of system resources, and most of the time give false facts
<e1luca> Edgar1: me too. mine doesn't shut down complatly
<UbbyCD> anyone familiar with Amarok 2 and Jaunty?
<TurtlePie> i dont know, celanor, did you look for others with same problem in the forums?
<Edgar1> why should that be?
<etcjones> ve
<etcjones> join twitlive
<Savon> Hey can I ask yall a question?
<h4x0r> what other application is like brasero for jaunty
<TurtlePie> dont ask to ask a question
<celanor> Yes, it seems that people have had the problem with the same chipset and a few have had success, but nothing I've seen worked
<genii> TurtlePie: Redhat had approximately 9.5 million users late in 2008, at the same time distrowatch showed it as 4th or 5th in popularity and Ubuntu as #1. So likely in tha range somewhere, if not more
<Edgar1> to me, it doesnt't even show me the buttons of restart, turn off, hibernate, etc
<Savon> sorry
<Linuz2009> correct me if I'm wrong, AVG is significantly better than the Linux AV, you can guess of what it is.
<TurtlePie> genii, wow
<UbbyCD> I installed amarok 2 before I installed the restricted extras .. And only some mp3s come up
<UbbyCD> the movie player plays all mp3s
<tnt996> Can someone please help me step by step how to hide mounted valumes off the desktop
<kinpsil> h4x0r, have you tried a search for "dvd burn" in synaptic?
<TurtlePie> maybe gove W7 a run for there money, I think alot windows users are still with XP
<Linuz2009> Virus are created by human intervention
<UbbyCD> but amarok 2 mp3 support under jaunty is messed up for me
<h4x0r> i tried everything
<e1luca>  Edgar1:  where do you click (kde or gnome?)
<UbbyCD> what would be different in movie player vs amarok to make amarok not play some mp3s
<Edgar1> is there a solution of how can i turn off the system?
<Savon> I just installed and need badly to learn what i am doing.  Got a resource I can read to kind of get my legs under me
<Edgar1> gnome
<Linuz2009> then hackers are usually young teen who are geniuses who like to have special attention
<etzerd> hello all
<h4x0r> i been using ubuntu for long time  and is the first time that am looking for help.
<TurtlePie> Edgar1, try poweroof from comsole
<asclepius> hmm i must have gotten the wrong driver set cause its not coming up. I didnt see any other ones that might work
<TurtlePie> poweroff*
<UbbyCD> nope
<Edgar1> i tried, and it works
<gpryatel> anyone know how to add ram to a acer aspire 3680-2682?
<Linuz2009> w/o hackers then virus could still be formed
<Baughn> h4x0r: Brasero? The disk burner, wasn't it?
<UbbyCD> hackers are usually little kids that use scripts that others wrote to feel smart
<UbbyCD> or cool
<Edgar1> but i want to see if the exit button can work again
<Linuz2009> virus are set of executable programs
<TurtlePie> lol
<UbbyCD> usually not geniuses
<celanor> Viruses are created by human programmers to do a specific function
<Linuz2009> that can benefit if I'm wrong
<Peacefull> Hey everyone :)
<celanor> They don't evolve
<tnt996> Can someone please help me step by step how to hide mounted valumes off the desktop=-O
<Edgar1> well i have other user in my pc, and it doesnt have that problem
<gartral> !ot linux2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot linux2
<celanor> Out of code errors or whatever else
<etzerd> I tried to install the Alternated CD, everytime the installation started it display an error that said "The Installation CD Cannot be Mounted." Can anyone tell me what is that?
<Linuz2009> essentially virus can be changed
<gartral> !ot | linux2
<Edgar1> just my user account have this problem
<ubottu> linux2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<UbbyCD> you would laugh at most virus creators if seen in real life but thats off topic
<UbbyCD> i need my amarok fixed
<h4x0r> everything happen after updating to jaunty
<TurtlePie> Linuz2009, are you saying its built into the archtecture.  Some viruses are hidden in "how to" guides you have to be careful running commands that you dont know are legit
<UbbyCD> your technically a genuis if you can get it to play mp3s because noone has been able to help me in a couple of days
<ienorand> Savon: I've heard this on'e supposed to be pretty good. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<usser> UbbyCD, sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Linuz2009> yes, it might if someone preinstalled into it
<gartral> by base discription, you could classify locate as a virus >.>
<asclepius> elluca:any other suggestions. unfortunantly that didnt work. I think its having trouble detecting the display
<UbbyCD> if that works ill mail you a cookie usser
<Linuz2009> TurtlePie: anybody can create a virus
<techpops> hi everyone
<TurtlePie> Linuz2009, i know
<etzerd> I tried to install the Alternated CD, everytime the installation started it display an error that said "The Installation CD Cannot be Mounted." Can anyone tell me what is that?
<Linuz2009> good
<Edgar1> it seems that my problem isn't common, and people is unsure of how solve it
<e1luca> asclepius: I read before... I was lost in the first place about this so...
<Edgar1> i was in #gnome and they didn't knew
<Linuz2009> so be careful when trusting someone
<UbbyCD> phonon-backend-gstreamer is already the newest version.
<UbbyCD> phonon-backend-gstreamer set to manually installed.
<UbbyCD> ;(
<TurtlePie> can a XBOX 360 controller be used a mouse in Ubuntu?
<techpops> tried ubuntu a while ago through wubi, just to test it first if it would install ok on my machine
<Linuz2009> especially when they sent you a attachments/files
<Edgar1> and i was in #ubuntu-es, all they told me was for turn off the poweroff command
<techpops> sadly it doesnt
<Linuz2009> like a bomb that you can start it
<UbbyCD> any other solutions?
<asclepius> elluca: i appreciate your help. i will try to mess around and see what i can do. is there anyway to go back after updating?
<UbbyCD> no mp3 in amarok'
<genii> etzerd: Usually it means the driver for your cd/hd controller chipset cannot be determind, and so it doesn't know how to communicate with the device you just booted from in order to continue
<dols> i need a new video card that does dual-head well, what brand is recommended these days?
<UbbyCD> but works in movie player
<Linuz2009> Virus are more complex can make it more hard to detect
<Peacefull> Can someone tell me what's wrong with my grub menu.lst? I'm trying to boot Vista from a previous installation, which is at /dev/sdb5. My menu entry is this: title		Windows Vista 64-bit Service Pack 1
<Peacefull> rootnoverify	(hd1,4)
<Peacefull> chainloader	+1
<techpops> is there a problem with ATI cards and ubuntu? i think thats where my problem lies
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009 and the others
<sebsebseb> !ot
<Linuz2009> they can hide in your computer all the time w/o your attention
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<e1luca> asclepius: risky. better search the forums might fint something in the end
<UbbyCD> whats different in the configuration of movie player mp3 support and amarok 2 mp3 support that would make amarok only play 5 percent of my mp3s
<usser> UbbyCD, sudo apt-get install libxine1-all-plugins
<Linuz2009> don't forget phishing
<asclepius> thanks anyways!
<etzerd> genii: I installed Ubuntu in that computer for the past couple years, first time having a  problem like that. What should I do then?
<celanor> How do you download Soundcard specific codecs
<celanor> I think that may fix my issue
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: I alredy told you, at this time you don't need antivirus in Linux
<LjL> celanor: there is such a thing?
<usser> UbbyCD, movie player uses gstreamer and amarok uses xine/phonon as far as i know
<Linuz2009> I know
<sebsebseb> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<genii> etzerd: If you have an external cdrom which can use USB, try from there
<celanor> LjL: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2008-March/034045.html
<binwiederhier> hey there, is there some kind of easy "encrypt/decrypt with password" GUI (possibly nautilus integration)? even though nautilus' right-click-menu says "encrypt", i can't seem to find the "encrypt with password"-function. can anybody help?
<Linuz2009> someone here said not all OS are immune to malicious softwae
<e1luca> asclepius: ATI has something like a control panel for vga. don't you see something similar for nvidia?
<gartral> Linuz2009: i think your getting on peoples nerves
<celanor> LjL: The first command listed a codec that I don't have, which makes me think thats where my issue it
<e1luca> asclepius: maybe it's just a setting now
<Linuz2009> I didn't notice
<LjL> celanor, that's merely the soundcard's own main chip.
<LjL> celanor: different soundcard, different chip
<techpops> when i first installed ubuntu, it loaded to the desktop, i went to devices and it offered to install an ATI graphics driver, warning that it was proprietry, after a reboot it never worked
<techpops> just a black screen after a the ubuntu loading screen
<Peacefull> Can someone tell me what's wrong with my grub menu.lst? I'm trying to boot Vista from a previous installation, which is at /dev/sdb5. My menu entry is this:
<Peacefull> title		Windows Vista 64-bit Service Pack 1
<Peacefull> rootnoverify	(hd1,4)
<Peacefull> chainloader	+1
<Peacefull> Thanks in advance :)
<FloodBot2> Peacefull: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gazza> Having trouble enabling compiz properly on 9.04
<danbhfive> Peacefull: you have 2 harddrives?
<gazza> Yes
<Peacefull> Yeah I do
<Alex_21> Hi, Al,
<gazza> Sorry
<techpops> sorry will keep all messages within a post from now on
<Peacefull> sda & sdb L(
<Alex_21> All,
<Peacefull> :)
<UbbyCD> ok i see something now in my mp3 support problem
<UbbyCD> when i start up amarok2
<UbbyCD> it says something about reverting to default but its only for a couple of seconds
<UbbyCD> how do i find a log of those errors or get to it where i can write it down
<Alex_21> I need to figure out why fluxbox isn't working on my system. After login nothing happens and it doesn't switch to fluxbox.
<Alex_21> Please help
<tnt996> Can someone please help me step by step how to hide mounted valumes off the desktop
<e1luca> UbbyCD: maybe start your application from terminal
<danbhfive> Peacefull: its probably better to have Vista on the first partition...  other than that, I dunno
<techpops> ah well, i gave ubuntu a shot, back to the dark side of windows :)
<etzerd> genii: I do not have an external CD, what's bother me the must is for the past 3 years I installed  linux without any problem, why it is now. Is it something wrong with the chipset? or do  I have to check the CMOS setup?
<binwiederhier> did somebody already answer my question from above? my connection broke up ...
<Linuz2009> what happen if I remove mozilla firefox?
<danbhfive> tnt996: have them mount somewhere other than /media
<h4x0r> thank you guys k3b is running perfect
<h4x0r> but what you guys thinks is going on with brasero?
<Linuz2009> it cautiously said that something about being a abrowser
<erUSUL> tnt996: Alt + f2 type gcnf-editor press run go to apps>nautilus>desktop once there untick the key named "volumes visible"
<kinpsil> tnt996, are you talking about the volume icons that are placed on the desktop automatically as you insert the media?
<Linuz2009> I just want to have one browser
<Alex_21> I need to figure out why fluxbox isn't working on my system. After login nothing happens and it doesn't switch to fluxbox.
<Alex_21> Please help
<Peacefull> danbhfive, do you know any channels where I might find an answer?
<UbbyCD> where can i copy paste whats going on
<e1luca> h4x0r: mine it's working. glad k3b did it for you
<genii> etzerd: It may be some issue in bios. If you have possible raid configs for    example, it may include the chanjel which the CD is on, confusing the OS. Some bios also have "compatability" mode so that newer SATA controllers appear to the OS as regular IDE ones, etc
<ienorand> !pastebin | UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<UbbyCD> bot paste
<tnt996> kinpsil:  Yes im talking about the things that pop into the desktop when you plug jump drives in
<Alex_21> Paste in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Linuz2009> maybe I could remove firefox and leave my swiftfox as my primarily internet browser.
<h4x0r> elluca is the first time i have a bug that i cant found it maybe am been lease today
<danbhfive> Peacefull: I dunno.  Maybe try google.  See if other have the same problem...
<jillsar> I know how to use ln for files to link to /usr/bin but how do I link all the files in /dir/exes/ to /usr/bin so they are run whereever I type them? Thanks.
<erUSUL> tnt996: sorry is gconf-editor
<Alex_21> I need to figure out Fluxbox
<Peacefull> Yeah, I'm kinda multi tasking google and IRC at the moment :)
<genii> etzerd: Another possibility is that your system is older and the driver which once worked for the hd/cd controller has been deprecated or removed
<h4x0r> but thats going to be my homework for today find the problem and i will post it later
<ubuntu> hallo zusammen
<tnt996> erUSUL:  how would i go about doing this?
<neopsyche_> anyone know how i can get virtual box with ubuntu server working with internet access?
<e1luca> h4x0r: nice of you
<kinpsil> tnt996, yeah gconf-editor is the way to go, but also Ubuntu Tweak can do that
<erUSUL> tnt996: read what i already said. i explained the steps
<ubuntu> ich bin gerade bei der partitionierung der festplatte für die neuinstallation und wollte fragen welche größe ihr für die swap partition bei 4gb ram (64bit version) vorschlagt
<UbbyCD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/163847/   this is what comes up when i open amarok 2 from terminal im having support problems with some mp3s
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good Night
<UbbyCD> also it says something that i dont have time to paste when i start up the gui about falling back to default
<h4x0r> is jaunty running everything good in your systems?
<UbbyCD> is the u guy still here that was helping
<UbbyCD> he was an op i think
<UbbyCD> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/163847/
<e1luca> UbbyCD: the mp3 it's ok in rithmbox or any other player?
<tnt996> thank you erUSUL you were a great help
<usser> jillsar, something like that find /dir/exes -name "*" -exec ln -s {} /usr/local/bin \;
<Linuz2009> which version of ubuntu is suitable for old computers?
<UbbyCD> i know its fine in movieplayer
<UbbyCD> let me try rhythmbox
<usser> jillsar, its recommended that you put your own executables in /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin or /bin
<usser> UbbyCD, so ok its using gstreamer
<LordMetroid> !new york
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new york
<etzerd> genii: my system is an Intel core 2 duo 2.6 ghz with 4 gb of ram.
<UbbyCD> works ok in rhythmbox too
<jillsar> usser: ok i was unaware of that. thanks.
<genii> etzerd: So then more likely it's bios. Especially if previously with other Ubuntu versions it had no issue
<josinalvo> hi ! could someone please provide a sample menu.lst for 9.04 ? I screwed things in here, and cant boot from the cd
<e1luca> UbbyCD: than just use that :D. sorry no other idea... reinstall amarok?
<UbbyCD> rhythmbox seems cool i may use it but rhythmbox vs amarok?
<UbbyCD> ?
<usser> UbbyCD, make sure gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse are installed
<h4x0r> thank you again.  have a nice night everyone!!!
<UbbyCD> i mean i want amarok fixed because i really liked it but if rhythm box can do all the same stuff then..
<usser> UbbyCD, as well as gstreamer0.10-plugins-good and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<e1luca> h4x0r: ty
<UbbyCD> whew thats a lot lemme try
<UbbyCD> install from snaptic?
<mib_3fptm9> is there a gui firewall for ubuntu?
<usser> mib_3fptm9, firestarter
<LjL> !firewall
<UbbyCD> im going to do that
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<etzerd> I tried installed Suse it works, then I tried Mandriva 2009.1 doesn't work, then Ubuntu doesn't work. Friday night I install ubuntu for the first time it works. I just Uninstalled yesterday morning because I have to do some works on the hard drive then the problem start.
<UbbyCD> let me tell you the thing i get when i start amarok first
<TurtlePie> i got xpad for 360 controller, but it only works with the xpad configuration app
<needlinnuxhelp> can someone help me on how to install safari?
<mib_3fptm9> usser: what repo:?
<usser> mib_3fptm9, its in the base i think
<kendall78> Does someone have any ideas on why my laptop wireless will not connect to the internet but is connected to the cable router?  I am running Jaunty on a Sony Vaio with Intel ProWireless.  According to the network monitor I'm connected to my network but I am unable to connect to the web.
<usser> UbbyCD, yes from synaptic make sure all those packages are installed
<dangir> anyone here use galculator?
<kroffe> hello can i install linux from a USB 1gb?
<usser> UbbyCD, i've seen your pastebin
<genii> kroffe: Yes
<sebsebseb> !install |  kroffe
<ubottu> kroffe: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<sebsebseb> needlinnuxhelp: you can't
<needlinnuxhelp> sebastien, im doing it with wine
<sebsebseb> needlinnuxhelp: unless it works in Wine now, but I don't think it will
<sebsebseb> needlinnuxhelp: plus we got Konqurorr here anyway :d
<needlinnuxhelp> im trying to isntall microsoft fonts
<e1luca> needlinnuxhelp: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/17215
<kroffe> but can i drive linux on my aspire one ?
<usser> kendall78, it probably is connected to the internet try this in your browser's address bar http://209.85.171.100
<sebsebseb> needlinnuxhelp: Konqueror  it's KTHML rendering enginge is what  Safaris's webkit one is based on
<Mion> kroffe: you probably want GNU/Linux, and not just Linux®
<usser> needlinnuxhelp, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Mion> kroffe: since Linux® on it's own is rather useless
<Jeff91> hey All
<kroffe> what is the differents?
<needlinnuxhelp> yeah i did that usser
<needlinnuxhelp> then i ahd to cp soemthing
<needlinnuxhelp> and it gave me no such directory
<usser> needlinnuxhelp, whats the commadn?
<Mion> kroffe: Linux® is just a kernel, while GNU/Linux is a complete operating system
<needlinnuxhelp> cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/Arial*.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<needlinnuxhelp> cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/Times_New_Roman*.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/fonts/
<Jeff91> Can someone fill me in on the basic differences between ext2/3/4?
<needlinnuxhelp> im running ubuntu 8.10
<kendall78> usser, tried that it didn't connect. My wireless icon shows four bars.  I had tried to ping my router and it didn't ping either.
<Mion> Jeff91: ext3 is ext2 with a journal, ext4 is ext3 with a load of extra stuff, like extents
<ednice> Was pep anyone from by
<ednice> Ny
<usser> needlinnuxhelp, thats cp /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/Arial*.ttf ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/Fonts/
<Jeff91> Mion is it true that I will get a longer life span on a SDD using ext2 over ext3?
<needlinnuxhelp> huh
<needlinnuxhelp> put that in?
<ednice> Anyone want to talk?
<Linuz2009> is RedHat/Suse an lInux system?
<Jeff91> SS*
<Jeff91> SSD*
<usser> kendall78, hm. i wouldnt know
<Mion> Jeff91: probably, specially if the ssd sucks at wear leveling, like many of them do
<panfist> hi, i copied a startup script for rtorrent off of their website and got it working. the script starts a screen session and runs rtorrent within the screen session. can i generalize this so that i run a bunch of other programs in different screen windows?
<Jeff91> Mion thanks much, going to use ext2 then when I format my netbook to 9.04
<UbbyCD> its not going to be formatted the same but ' phonon: kdes multimedia library'  'the intel device 82801db-ich4  with stac-9750, (intel ..... cant see the rest..  next line "falling back to default"
<Mion> Jeff91: http://www.linux-mtd.infradead.org/doc/ubifs.html#L_raw_vs_ftl
<panfist> on a side note, is there any new documentation to go with the new screen features in ubuntu?
<UbbyCD> amarok says that in a little popup box when it starts
<genii> ednice: For casual conversation #ubuntu-offtopic is a better channel to try
<UbbyCD> 'the intel device 82801db-ich4  with stac-9750, (intel ..... cant see the rest..  next line "falling back to default"
<AnnonyMouse2> is there a general/generic tool to manage shortcuts? special keys on keyboards, mouse, IR-remote control, bluetooth, eth?
<Mion> Jeff91: and the rest of the page have some more info about ssds and wear leveling and so on too
<usser> UbbyCD, so gstreamer plugins didnt work
<kroffe> i dont understand the docs! should i downlod ubuntu first "the iso" the just copy it to my usb?
<Mion> AnnonyMouse2: xbindkeys / xmodmap
<UbbyCD> im going to do that right now
<AnnonyMouse2> thnx Mion
<UbbyCD> also can i uninstall all this stuff if it does not work
<Mion> AnnonyMouse2: those two are the most wm independent tools
<UbbyCD> ive tried over 10 suggestions and i dont want to bork up the stuff that works
<Arney> anyone know ho wto make streams play smoothly on vlc?
<jillsar> usser: I did what you suggested, it looks like it created the links but I cant run them from anywhere.  I went to /usr/local/bin and the files appear in red text witha grey background..
<Mion> AnnonyMouse2: won't do anything for ir tho, you need lirc for that
<UbbyCD> like will it use some of the ugly / bad plugins since i installed them over the good plugins that rhythmbox uses
<powertool08> Could somebody help me with ncmpc + mpd? I'm getting "error [11] problems creating socket" when I try to connect.
<Arney> currently my streams are stopping  over and over again
<AnnonyMouse2> Mion : sweet! as long as they're pretty universal (OS & input-dev), should be good
<UbbyCD> i dont want to get into codec haties because i dont know how to adjust codecs / select which ones i use in linux
<_Tristan> how do I move my ubuntu partition to the left and my vista one to the right? (gparted)
<UbbyCD> ill probably just use gstreamer if its real complicated and there is potential in causing stuff to happen that is bad by installing a bunch of codecs
<darthanubis> ha
<UbbyCD> if theres nothing bad that can come from installing the ugly and bad codecs ill go ahead and do it
<usser> jillsar, is the directory where the original files are stored called /dir/exes ?
<AnnonyMouse2> Mion : installed jaunty on my MBP, & have everythink working well, including IR, & is well-inegrated into the notification system. I'd just like to get to see & manipulate those notificatio triggers
<Mion> AnnonyMouse2: I use xbindkeys for my media keys on my keyboard, as long as I am in X, they work no matter what wm I run
<kroffe> i dont understand the docs! should i downlod ubuntu first "the iso" the just copy it to my usb?
<Arney> its video playback and I'm on vlc
<UbbyCD> im just confused about it ya know
<jillsar> well its /home/eli/nlp/srilm/bin/i686-m64     . I changed it of course.
<Altreus> lo.
<jken146> UbbyCD: They are only named 'bad' and 'ugly' because the devs didn't like the formats very much, not because they will do bad or ugly things to you
<Altreus> Anyone use urxvt?
<usser> UbbyCD, try it you can always delete the packages later
<UbbyCD> i dont want to replace the good codecs ubuntu comes with by default
<AnnonyMouse2> Mion : want to avoid conflicts w my "keyboard shortcuts" & compiz bindings
<e1luca> UbbyCD: bad & ugli means they are not open source not neceasrly they'll broke your PC
<UbbyCD> what about the ones i install with sudo apt-get install
<jillsar> usser and the files there I run by ./filename
<UbbyCD> i know how to remove snaptic
<Mion> AnnonyMouse2: http://pastie.org/private/wzxhsidxjljo6ens8zwug  is my current config
<UbbyCD> but not the sudo apt-get install im clueless on
<Altreus> I should probably take it to a more specialised chan... tara
<AnnonyMouse2> hmmmm
<AnnonyMouse2> interresting
<UbbyCD> i know what it does but i dont know how to uninstall those or if they show up in snaptic
<UbbyCD> oh i see
<e1luca> UbbyCD: System>Administration>sinaptics
<jken146> UbbyCD: However you install something from the repositories, you can remove it any way you choose
<ice109> can someone help me, i can't watch video on my computer even though i've installed all the codecs
<mib_3fptm9> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6 A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<infamousllama> So I took an image of a semi-dying hard drive and put in on a not dying hard drive; now ntfsresize refuses to enlarge the partition, saying: ERROR: Hopelessly many bad sectors has been detected!
<mib_3fptm9> what does this mean? ^^^
<Mion> vmix is a custom wrapper for ossmix, and mocp is the frontend to moc
<AnnonyMouse2> a general too l can also help with other devices, like a ps3 bluetooth controller or wii controller
<Guest21486> which file do I need to modify to manually configure network?
<UbbyCD> ok so i can remove apt-get install files with snaptic?
<UbbyCD> thats no prob them
<jken146> UbbyCD: i.e. you can use apt-get remove or use synaptic or any other tool you like
<Monie> Hey, I'm installing ubuntu but everytime I do I get the busybox shell, I read I should try in bios changing sata mode from ide to raid, but would this affect windows vista?
<UbbyCD> oh i see
<usser> UbbyCD, yes packages installed with apt-get do show up in synaptic, and no installing those codecs doesnt replace good ones, they are additions for stuff like dvd, real media, mp3 playback
<_Tristan> need help with gparted gotta move two partitions
<infamousllama> Anybody have experience with telling NTFS it doesn't have bad sectors?
<UbbyCD> ok so i should install all the gstreamer plugins?
<Monie> I mean, will windows vista still functional as it normally does?
<UbbyCD> bad ugly good .. I even seen farsighted or something like that
<jken146> UbbyCD: In my experience it's OK to just install all the codecs you find
<kroffe> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<usser> jillsar, so find /home/eli/nlp/srilm/bin/i686-m64 -name "*" -exec ln -s {} /usr/local/bin \;
<erUSUL> Monie: raid is a bad idea... ahci is the mos linux friendly mode for sata chips
<usser> jillsar, probably need to run it with sudo
<infamousllama> Take that as a no.
<UbbyCD> thanks
<usser> UbbyCD, bad ugly good as well as -multiverse
<Monie> erUSUL windows vista should still function as normal?
<ice109> which codec do i need to play xvid files?
<UbbyCD> ill install everything then let you guys know what happens
<erUSUL> Monie: yep it will detec the change an install the drivers (or ask for them) the cd rom of the mootherboard should have them
<Monie> Alright, thanks erUSUL
<UbbyCD> gstreamer0.10-packagekit
<UbbyCD> will this automate it like craptastic xp?
<UbbyCD> and is it trusted and used commonly?
<kroffe> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<myke_> Anyone have any experience with creative sound cards?
<DASPRiD> ya: they suck :)
<myke_> lol
<e1luca> UbbyCD: go ahead
<DASPRiD> you asked me for experience ;)
<myke_> well everything works
<myke_> i didn't have to install a driver or anything
<AnnonyMouse2> thnx guys. c ya l8r
<kroffe> !automate
<myke_> but i noticed that the surround sound doesn't work
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jken146> myke_: I had an Audigy 4 that worked pretty well.  I was using that up til Hardy
<DASPRiD> myke_, are you sure you want to keep this statement?
<ice109> which codec do i need to play vxid files?
<ice109> xvid
<myke_> which statement dasprid?
<DASPRiD> myke_, "everything works" ;)
<myke_> oh
<tnt996> Does anyone know how i could add another option in the Places menu?
<myke_> well not everything
<myke_> i mean i hear sound
<DASPRiD> myke_, well nevermind, just kidding around
<myke_> like events within ubuntu, music, video
<e1luca> ice109: did you try to doubleclick and see if prompted for a install?
<myke_> all plays fine
<myke_> but its not surround
<ice109> e1luca: didn't prompt
<myke_> and whenever i play a game, like vegastrike or even supertux
<ice109> e1luca: but video is black
<myke_> the audio is super choppy
<jken146> tnt996: If you add a directory to your bookmarks in nautilus it'll appear there
<ice109> e1luca: and thumb on desktop shoes first frame of movie
<DASPRiD> myke_, hmya w8
<UbuntuNoob> hm, how do I decompress gzip'ed files if they're splitted in 51 files: file.gz.000 file.gz.001, etc?
<e1luca> ice109: Application>Ad Remove search divx
<Guest21486> what does show password mean in network manager
<jken146> UbuntuNoob: Try the first file
<mattgirv> UbuntuNoo: Not with unzip, it doesnt support multiple archives iirc
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  you could 'cat' them to one large file    cat file* > BigFile.gz
<ice109> e1luca: all that comes up is movieplayer
<bondo689> tnt996: system>preferences>main menu
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  then gunzip BigFile.gz
<DASPRiD> myke_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<tnt996> jken146:  what is nautilus?
<DASPRiD> enuf for today, cya all
<e1luca> ice109: and in synaptics?
<DASPRiD> tnt996, the god of the sea
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: tried that already, partimage gives an error with that file.
<ice109> e1luca: nm gstreamer omes up
<jken146> Guest21486: It means that you see the password (if you don't tick the box you just see black circles)
<usser> Dr_Willis, does the order in which it cats them matter?
<myke_> thanks for the link DASPRiD :)
<Dr_Willis> usser:  yes it would.
<DASPRiD> myke_, np, but dont really know if it will help :)
<usser> Dr_Willis, i mean is it guaranteed that cat file* would go from 0 to 9 etc?
<ice109> e1luca: yes i have gstreamer installed
<e1luca> ice109: do you have software sources enabled?
<myke_> it won't hurt to try ahha
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  could be they need to get gunzipped first then catted.
<ice109> yes
<ice109> e1luca: yes i put them on
<ice109> and it showed up
<ice109> e1luca: that i have gstreamer installed too
<Dr_Willis> usser:  try echo file*   and see what order they are in.
<UbbyCD> for some reason snaptic was set to remove the 'bad' plugin set is this because i installed something that takes it off?
<UbuntuNoob> hm
<tortellino73> ciao
<DASPRiD> myke_, http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+creative+no+surround
<tortellino73> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DASPRiD> myke_, here are some promising topic
<usser> UbbyCD, yes some plugins there conflict with others
<Guest21486> what file do I need to modify to change security setting for network wireless from the command line, or an editor?
<DASPRiD> /msg ubottu !bot
<e1luca> ice109: than live me alone I have no idea! :) try VLC maybe?
<DASPRiD> hm doesnt work
<ice109> e1luca: i am using vlc
<ice109> still no video
<usser> UbbyCD, dont install anything besides good bad and ugly and multiverse variations. it should play mp3s just fine
<tnt996> Thank you everyone, BUT i would like to know how too add a link to my server in the Places menu how would i do this?
<usser> UbbyCD, i think  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 overrides bad
<SealedWithAKiss> I have just checked my Apache2 access logs. The last time I checked they were full of entries, I have checked the log again just a minute ago and the log is completely empty. Is there anything that could have automatically cleared the logs like a manual Apache restart etc? Or do I have great reason to be suspicious?
<e1luca> ice109: play from HD or over network?
<UbbyCD> ok no go
<ice109> e1luca: hd
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: hm, no space for that...
<UbbyCD> it may be something to do with my sound card cause it appears to be a soundcard problem when i start it up
<ice109> can someone help me fix my video problem, i have codecs installed but can't see the video track in my xvid file
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  what sort of file came that way anyway?
<UbbyCD> the intel device 82801db-ich4  with stac-9750, (intel ..... cant see the rest..  next line "falling back to default"
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: still my splitted and gziped backup from Partimage
<UbbyCD> might my sound card be configured wrong for amarok2?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  check the partimage docs. they may tell ya the way to  undo it.. you can proberly uncompress it with some large commandline.
<UbbyCD> like earlier it works with all other stuff just not amarok2
<usser> UbbyCD, shouldnt matter if other audio players work. can you play any file at all with amarok like wav or ogg
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: I have my nose already since hours in it...
<UbbyCD> well i have had weird stuff like for instance
<tobi> Hey Folks... Normally while booting my internet connection should start automatically. But to get online access I have to run "sudo poff dsl-provider" first, following "sudo pon dsl-provider" ... what could be wrong ?!
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  perhaps cat file* | gunzip
<UbbyCD> when i open a mp3 up in movie player audacity not being able to play
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuNoob:  perhaps cat file* | gunzip > bigimage
<UbbyCD> after i close down movie player
<UbbyCD> audacity throws up playing errors but if i dont play anything in movie player im fine
<UbbyCD> i had to reboot to fix the problem before
<usser> UbbyCD, go through settings in all your audio/video programs and set sound output to pulseaudio
<UbbyCD> and it would not show my sound card settings or all of them right in the audacity options
<UbuntuNoob> hm....
<usser> UbbyCD, if you're not running kubuntu that is
<UbbyCD> ok
<whole> Is there anyone in here that knows about whole disk encryption options for Ubuntu?
<UbbyCD> because i remember in audacity i had to flub around with the sound card because i had more than one entry for intel 80morenumbershere soundcard and only 1 of them worked
<UbbyCD> whats the diff /
<UbuntuNoob> btw. does Partimage need a formated drive to restore the files? Or does a blank drive work, too? The FAQ is a bit confusing...
<UbbyCD> is pulse audio better or worse?
<tobi> UbbyCD, is it playing and there is no sound on the speakers, might be a PulseAudio thing ...
<UbbyCD> also i dont see any settings in amarok 2 to change the sound options
<zerothis> so, if I make a live CD partition on a USB drive using unetbootin, then xubuntu on a 2nd partition of the drive. Will both be options in grub?
<UbbyCD> i found it in audacity and other programs but not amarok
<usser> UbbyCD, pulseaudio allows multiple programs to play at once and lets you easily control the volume of each stream etc
<UbbyCD> im pretty sure the option was in amarok 1.4 but i dont see it in amarok 2
<UbbyCD> how would i change amarok to that
<jken146> tnt996: The default file manager in Gnome (Ubuntu)
<usser> UbbyCD, amarok doesnt use pulseaudio, it uses phonon which is a kde thing
<opensc> hello
<jken146> Guest21486: iwconfig
<jken146> tnt996: Use Places -> Connect to Server
<opensc> i'm new in xchat
<UbbyCD> so i need to configure phonon?
<tobi> UbbyCD, install the PulseAudio mixer, otherwise install ALSA!
<whole> The only encryption option I know about for Ubuntu is Truecrypt, but unfortunalty, it doesn't support whole disk encryption for *nix, just windows.. I was hoping someone could give me a new lead.
<zerothis> UbbyCD: some players don't have the option. You need to change your whole desktop in the settings to use a different soundcard and/or audo system
<UbbyCD> i want good sound because i use my laptop for transcribing / arranging music
<UbbyCD> is pulse audio going to degrade quality?
<SealedWithAKiss> I have just checked my Apache2 access logs. The last time I checked they were full of entries, I have checked the log again just a minute ago and the log is completely empty. Is there anything that could have automatically cleared the logs like a manual Apache restart etc? Or do I have great reason to be suspicious?
<UbbyCD> ok i know where that is
<usser> UbbyCD, pulseaudio has been troublesome, but it works flawlessly for me on jaunty
<UbbyCD> ok lemme try that.. do i need to restart the computer for changes to take effect?
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  they get 'archived' every so often look for some compressed log files.. or check out the 'watchlog' command. its handy
<usser> UbbyCD, no
<tobi> UbbyCD, ... the soundsettings for your soundcard won't be better with Pulse Audio ...
<myke_> damn
<Dr_Willis> SealedWithAKiss:  oops its logwatch :)
#ubuntu 2010-05-03
<compuslaptop> hi
<GleasonGrails> 10.04 Rocks btw you guys did a great job
<lfaraone> psidrum: that is very much not supported, I assure you.
<GleasonGrails> still wish it was easier to set M2_HOME though
<kmdm> lfaraone: darolu: de.archive... (german colocated server)... do-release-upgrade doesn't work but do-release-upgrade -d does... wonder if someone forgot to throw a switch ;)
<Ganymede> anyone know what is the default timer frequency in 10.04? (i'm not running it currently) maybe try grep -i ^CONFIG_HZ= /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<compuslaptop> i have installed my ubuntu alternate 10.04, but my xserver only works in failsafe mode, what can i d
<compuslaptop> ?
<smileychris> i'd be using 10.04 now if gparted wasn't crashing (so i can resize some partitions)
<scunizi> psidrum: not necessary.. when it's ready you can go direct from 804 to 10.04
<erisco> Loshki, I am not confused as how to supply the dang arguments... I tried mount -o loop -o norock myiso.iso but then it says myiso.iso is not in fstab or mstab... which makes no relevant sense to me
<Loshki> Ganymede: on my 10.04 quad core system it returns CONFIG_HZ=250
<Longhorn|XP> Kubuntu 10.04 is a big improvement over 9.10. i'm happy :)
<compuslaptop> anyone can help me?
<Ganymede> Loshki, and that's a desktop install?
<antonio_> how can I rip a dvd to a video to upload to youtube?  I have someones mma fight they want on youtube
<jgcampbell300> ok my grub is not loading ... i installed 9.10 then updated all packages then upgraded to 10.04 now after post i get black screen with blinking curser ... just stays there now
<scunizi> Longhorn|XP: that's good to hear.. I thought 9.10 was pretty good.
<Loshki> Ganymede: yes, it is a desktop from-scratch install.
<Ganymede> Loshki, thanks for the information
<darolu> antonio_: there are apps like "AcidRip" that may help you; search for dvd rip in the software centre
<Longhorn|XP> scunizi, 9.10 wasn't bad, but i had some issues with it, which are fixed in 10.04.
<greezmunkey> What's shakin' bacon! :)
<admiral0_enraged> building elementary :)
<scunizi> Longhorn|XP: like what?
<Loshki> erisco: try -o loop,norock but I don't think that will do what you want...
<wolter> oh jadakren, i just tried and yes--it is a smooth transition
<Krionic> antonio, may I recommend HandBrake?
<compuslaptop> i have installed my ubuntu alternate 10.04, but my xserver only works in failsafe mode, what can i do? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't exist anymore
<wolter> fade in/out transition
<Longhorn|XP> scunizi, the main one that anoyed me was that it would never keep my screen resolution when i restarted. also, KDE feels much faster.
<Reallycool> is it safe to uninstall and reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<lfaraone> Reallycool: Yes.
<erisco> Loshki, I get the same output... if I just do -o loop it mounts fine (minus the file/directory name problems)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> 10.04 is a good upgrade? not buggy?
<scunizi> Longhorn|XP: I never had the resolution problem.. speed was great on 9.10 until this last kernel upgrade then it just tanked
<Reallycool> lfaraone: are usplash themes even needed to start up or are they purely aesthetic"
<Loshki> erisco: sorry, you've exhausted my expertise...
<AbuMaia> depends on what you think "buggy" is
<psidrum> got nvidia graphics problems with 10 on amd64,
<erisco> Loshki, actually, it is not mounting fine, I forgot to specify the mount location
<jadakren> aSSogueroZen_SX, early adopters always suffer.
<lfaraone> Reallycool: the latter. in fact, you can add "nospash" to the boot string and it'll be omitted.
<darolu> aSSogueroZen_SX: I haven't found a single problem with 10.04 so far, I made a clean install though
<Krionic> Question: since upgrading to Lucid (10.04), lshw no longer shows my wireless network card. Any ideas to troubleshoot?
<Longhorn|XP> scunizi, haha. KDE was never that fast for me, but with the 4.4 update, it has improved a lot. and i don't know what the issue was with the screen resolution. but it's fixed.
<Loshki> Ganymede: actually, I just remembered I installed it by copying from a vmware install, so I'm not sure it's trustworthy. Ask for other opinions...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> yea i would do clean install too
<scunizi> Longhorn|XP: what kind of vid card do you have?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> seems like a nice release
<AbuMaia> there is a slight compiz issue, but not much else I've seen
<bp0> jadakren, failed... there is no /etc/init.d/samba
<Longhorn|XP> scunizi, i think its like an Intel GMA 965 or something. i know it's crappy, but it works.
<Reallycool> lfaraone: thanks!
<compuslaptop> anyone please help me
<compuslaptop> i'm stuck
<darolu> bp0: how did you install samba?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> darolu window controls in left side is not annoying? (of course this can be changed i know)
<AbuMaia> compuslaptop: what's the problem?
<scunizi> Longhorn|XP: ah.. that's why.. 10.04 was suppose to fix some issues with intel cards.. I've always stuck with nvidia.. and typically run the binary blob
<bp0> sudo apt-get install samba
<jadakren> bp0, you need to install it.
<AbuMaia> aSSogueroZen_SX: you get used to it after a little while
<bp0> it is installed
<Ganymede> Loshki, that probably doesn't make a difference since the kernel is still coming from the same repo as long as it's a 10.04 desktop install and you didn't enable any crazy non-default kernel
<darolu> aSSogueroZen_SX: I have been using them that way for a long time :p so it was not a change to me
<aSSogueroZen_SX> lol
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ok then
<Krionic> bp0 did you try sudo service smbd start/stop?
<jadakren> bp0, sudo service samba start
<compuslaptop> AbuMaia: my laptop only works in graphic failsafe mode, i had to install ubuntu with alternate cd
<Longhorn|XP> scunizi, ooh. that could be why. yeah the 965 is integrated on my laptop so i can't really do much about it. i might be building a new desktop soon. so hofily that should be good :)
<Ganymede> Loshki, the reason i ask is because apparently, the 100 HZ on 9.10 caused virtualbox to run terribly slow
<greezmunkey> On shutdown, specifically when X quits, and the system is back to "native" graphic mode, the status messages that are posted to the screen are garbled (like they don't know where the left edge of the screen is). Can that be corrected? It's not a major concern, but it would be "cleaner".
<pavel989> hey guys, on ubuntu server, where do i configure autostart applications
<jadakren> bp0, (it should be running anyway)
<soreau> AbuMaia: What compiz issue?
<Krionic> bp0 samba now runs two mods, nmbd and smbd.
<scunizi> Krionic: bp0 it's sudo service samba <start> or restart or stop
<bp0> samba: unrecognized service
<compuslaptop> AbuMaia: It used to work with older ubuntu versions
<Loshki> Ganymede: It's the standard kernel, so that's ok. I *do* find 10.04 a little sluggish compared to 8.04...
<AbuMaia> soreau: for me, compiz was always disabled upon reboot no matter how it was set before rebooting
<Krionic> nmbd is the network interface and smbd is the actual server. two daemons now
<soreau> AbuMaia: ah well, that's a ubuntu problem ;)
<AbuMaia> soreau: but I got it fixed by setting up a symbolic link
<michael_> Hi friends....
<Ganymede> Loshki, that sluggishness could come from a number of things, probably not the kernel timer frequency...could be ext4 or various other kernel regressions...according to phoronix.com, ubuntu's performance has been declining with each release
<soreau> AbuMaia: Why did you have to use a symlink?
<penguin> i just installed lucid on a computer. Shortly after loading the login page, there is a kernel panic every time.  Any thoughts on this?
<SamWeasley> Hello!
<compuslaptop> AbuMaia: do you have any idea? :-S
<AbuMaia> compuslaptop: sorry, but I'm not experienced enough to know what to do about that
<SteveHill> jadakren: The third-level thingie is an artifact of System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Layout Options > Third Level Choosers having been set to Alt_R with a check-box.  Still not sure what it does, but I believe that it is used to make language-specific characters.  Again, thanks for the suggestion, jadakren.  I wouln't have found this otherwise!!
<Krionic> Question: since upgrading to Lucid (10.04), lshw no longer shows my wireless network card. Any ideas to troubleshoot?
<soreau> ! hi | SamWeasley
<ubottu> SamWeasley: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<compuslaptop> ok
<scunizi> penguin: is this a sli motherboard?
<soreau> Krionic: Does lspci show it?
<quizme> how do you make a torrent file using command line
<penguin> i have no idea scunizi
<AbuMaia> soreau: found that workaround via googling the problem
<compuslaptop> please, someone can help my with my xserver?? i'm stuck in my laptop
<penguin> how can i tell
<pavel989> quizme, u use a torrenting app to do that
<SamWeasley> I'm trying to compile a software (FLTK2) but I need a specfic header file? How could I know which .deb provides it?
<pavel989> quizme, rtorrent is ccommand line based
<Krionic> soreau lspci shows my wired integrated card, but i don't see my netgear wireless pci card (on my desktop comp)
<scunizi> penguin: try adding pci=nomsi on the kernel boot line in grub.. works for me.. might for you too.
<penguin> scunizi, it has an ati rage graphics card
<chiz> compuslaptop: can you give some more info on what your problem is?
<trism> SamWeasley: you can search from files in the repository with apt-file
<scunizi> penguin: ah.. that might not be compatible.
<Krionic> soreau: worked fine in Hardy just a few days ago.
<penguin> oldish
<soreau> Krionic: If lspci doesn't show it, that means it's not physically connected correctly or it's turned off in the bios somehow
<michael_> My Story: Installed 10.4 on my old desktop that crapped the bed with winxp, so I figured i'd turn it into a multi-use ubuntu box.  I can't seem to get the wireless adaptor working, and I cant even seem to connect the box direct to my router or internet jack through ethernet - ANY SUGGESTIONS WELCOME :) Thank you.
<maco> SamWeasley: or go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Loshki> Ganymede: yes, I'd say I've observed that decline in performance. I'm surprised I haven't seen more complaining about it on this channel...
<penguin> scunizi, the previous ubuntu works fine, and so does the livecd
<penguin> which rly bothers me
<beegee> how can i see a channel list in irssi?
<penguin> if the livecd works, the install should
<compuslaptop> chiz: my laptop only works in graphic failsafe mode, i can't start xserver normally
<bp0> scunizi, Krionic, jadakren, ... sudo service samba start  -> samba: unrecognized service
<maco> beegee: /msg alis help
<AbuMaia> soreau: I'll see if I can find it again
<maco> beegee: alis is a channel-search bot for freenode
<scunizi> penguin: then it wouldn't be the pci line.. it's gotta be somethign else
<soreau> beegee: try #irssi
<greezmunkey> michael_: what have you done so far to figure it out?
<beegee> ok
<scunizi> bp0: try sudo apt-get install samba .. adn see what happens
<Krionic> bp0: if you're running the latest build, it is sudo service smbd start/stop/restart
<chiz> compuslaptop: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<bp0> samba is already the newest version.
<maco> beegee: freenode has enough channels that the usual "/list" is a bit unusable (too much to read, too much data to transfer)
<scunizi> Krionic: they switched from samba to smbd in 10.04?
<bp0> Krionic, ok restarted
<Narya> why do most people prefer Firefox to Chrome? isnt chrome faster?
<Longhorn|XP> i use Chromium =P
<Ganymede> Loshki, i personally haven't noticed and i probably barely care about like 10 or 20% differences, but in 9.10, virtualbox is nearly unuseable on a 9.10 host and sometimes brings the system to its knees until VBox is killed
<Krionic> scunizi yup. got me yesterday when i couldn't get it to work. did a little reading on the samba wiki. changed to two daemons. nmdb handles the network request, smdb handles the local shares
<penguin> Narya, chrome is unstable compared to firefox
<harle> evening
<pavel989> Narya, its bc ff looks more featured. its got more UI
<penguin> and has bad ad blocking
<jezeus> the browser really doesn't affect Internet speed
<gh0zt> cool
<Loshki> michael_: for an older desktop, I'd have gone with 8.04....
<penguin> jezeus, but it affects the rendering speed
<scunizi> Krionic: that's like the 3rd change for samba.. use to be /etc/init.d/smb restart then service samba restart and now smbd restart.. geez.. it's tough to keep up sometimes..
<Narya> ^^
<pavel989> penguin, eh its getting there with extensions
<compuslaptop> chiz: god!, it's blank, there's nothing, is this emptiness due failsafe mode?
<Krionic> bp0 might be a good idea to restart nmdb as well
<erisco> Loshki, is it likely then that the long filename information is permanently lost?
<penguin> pavel989, the ad blocking merely hides the ads instead of blocking them
<Narya> ah, so chrome is buggy on linux?
<tsdgeos> hi, my nm-applet doesn't want to start anymore after updating to 10.04, anybody having the same problem? any idea how to fix it?
<a0lex> hi somebody else problems with skype video on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<bp0> ok, trying to get to printer from the windows machine and i must log in, but my login fails
<penguin> Narya, a bit. I uses it, but it crashes often, although i often have many tabs open
<Krionic> bp0, scunizi: according to samba wiki, always start nmdb first, then start smdb
<Loshki> Ganymede: I ran vmware in 8.04, 9.10 and 10.04. It's a little more sluggish with each release but still very usable. I've never run virtualbox...
<chiz> compuslaptop: I don't know why its blank. it might be due to failsafe mode but i doubt it.
<Narya> hmm, well Ill switch back to firefox on ubuntu then, I don't like crashy programs
<michael_> Loshki: It's not THAT old - and I kind of wanted a few of the computers I have on the same OS - to keep things consistent.
<scunizi> Krionic: makes sense sort of.
<Narya> if I wanted that, I'd use windows :)
<StryKaizer> I just installe virtualbox for xp (need photoshop)
<compuslaptop> chiz: any other idea :-S
<compuslaptop> ?
<chiz> compuslaptop: what graphics hardware do you have?
<Narya> StryKaizer: any reason you couldnt use GIMP?
<tolecnal> hmmmm, this is the third time since the release of Lucid that the software RAID's "fail" (read: the Supermicro controller) fails with ATA and NCQ, and my mouse keeps of falling out. Even though I love a lot of the stuff done in Lucid, these are scary things for me. I think I might downgrade :(
<Ganymede> Loshki, yeah...apparently VMware workstation isn't free or something? and VMware server is ill-suited to a desktop guest? i don't know....i'm kept away from vmware because of its serial key stuff
<Loshki> erisco: that would be my worry, but clearly the installer is expecting long names. Is it possible that whoever made the copy messed up and burnt without rockridge extensions?
<compuslaptop> chiz: i think it's an intel card, my laptop is an acer
<compuslaptop> chiz: i think is an integrated one
<michael_> Is there a specific way to reply to someone on IRC?
<bp0> still not working, this guide is.. too short and broken, needs update
<bp0> is there a better guide somewhere?
<StryKaizer> I dont like GIMP that much Narya, prolly cause I'm used to photoshop
<caldwell> can someone tell me how to use the wine application
<compuslaptop> michael_:by typing his name
<Narya> michael_: do you want a private message, or a targetted reply
<AbuMaia> michael_: /msg name
<Krionic> bp0 let me get the link to the samba wiki guide
<StryKaizer> I gave gimp lotsa changes, trust me ;)
<chiz> compuslaptop: check lspci, it might have a label there like VGA
<MadWombat> Is there any way to send desktop notification messages from command line?
<Ganymede> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dominicdinada> Damn it is taking gparted forever to write the filetables :(
<Loshki> Ganymede: Agreed. Vmware workstation isn't free, making virtualbox the first choice for most people...
<Narya> StryKaizer: you know there is a gimp version that looks very similar to photoshop? one sec ill link you
<Ganymede> michael_, see ubottu's message about tab completion above
<MadWombat> Loshki: vmware server is free to download
<compuslaptop> chiz: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Reallycool> why is it that when I go to install usplash, it lists about a hundred things that need to be removed?
<Loshki> michael_: Understood. 10.04 is a little raw still, is all...
<scunizi> StryKaizer: do you need the 16bit compatibility photoshop gives you or just some tools that gimp doesn't have or are hidden?
<Krionic> bp0, official howtos (got my samba config working yesterday using this): http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Category:Category_HowTos
<bonez2046> anyone have a great reference on networking Linux with Windows? I need to clean out and rebuild my home networking strategy..
<harle> anyone got ubuntu 10.04 on a asus eee pc 1001p/1005 with wlan running?
 * kmdm grins as the server he upgraded to 10.04 LTS doesn't come back up... this should be fun ;)
<Narya> StryKaizer, http://www.gimpshop.com/
<pokeh> hi, I've got a computer with an IR remote and Ubuntu is recognising it (a la LIRC). How can I set the keys to change system volume, and control rythmbox playback?
<compuslaptop> chiz: is that, isn't it?
<chiz> compuslaptop: that's it
<kb9tui> Has anyone noticed the applications on the 10.4 live cd running slower than past versions?
<Ganymede> i wonder why ubuntu doesn't release newer ISOs of say 9.10 with all the updates slipstreamed...
<infomomo> Hey guys, mu ubuntu often shuts down for no reason, where can i got check the logs to see what happened?
<syk> i just installed the restricted drivers to my video card and after reboot the boot splash image got like 10x bigger. is there a way to get the splash screen back to normal size?
<michael_> Loshki, Yeah I guess - I think the biggest issue is that I can't get the wireless card driver on there because of all the barriers to install the windows drivers - which are hard to bypass without internet ;)
<Gadien> Anyone got internet using Huwawei e169 modem?
<Narya> Gaiden: maybe 10 years ago -_-
<chiz> compuslaptop: I'm reading ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464239
<scunizi> Gadien: that sounds like a Hawaiin modem :)
<AbuMaia> soreau: the terminal command I used was sudo ln -s /usr/bin/compiz /usr/bin/compiz.real
<AbuMaia> and that fixed it
<harle> Gadien, it doesnt conenct?
<Gadien> scunizi: | + | It probally is
<C-S-B> Anyone have chromium facebook issues?
<Kurin_> Comparatively, what's the difference in average read speed between a standard 7200RPM SATA drive, two 7200RPM SATA drives in raid 1, four in raid 1+0 and four in raid 1?  Is there really that much difference, visibly between 2x raid1 and 4x raid1?
<C-S-B> as i am.
<Narya> C-S-B: x64?
<C-S-B> Narya, yes.
<Roasted> Has anybody had a situation where your wireless seems to be detected (the wireless tab in network manager is available, etc) but it doesn't display you any active SSID's in the area? I can't seem to get this laptop online wirelessly...
<Narya> C-S-B: are the problems when trying to use flash?
<C-S-B> Narya, just facebook atm
<Narya> C-S-B: right, but are you trying to use a flash app on facebook
 * Krionic gives up. Time to open up the box and figure out exactly what i go. Laterz all!
<a0lex> hey i cant start video chat in skype and LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype results in crash...
<macsim> hi, openoffice quick starter is display like this http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9087/captureey.png on the panel, it's normal or am I forget to install an openoffice component ?
<compuslaptop> chiz: so, should i try with the ppa stuff?
<Ganymede> MadWombat, it's free to download and use...but you still have to register with VMware to get your serial key and its performance doesn't match VBox, right? (although 9.10 is an exception because VBox doesn't play well with the 100 Hz kernel)
<harle> i tried to install wlan driver to my live usb... can it be that this wont work as it always ends with the error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Gadien> harle: I'ts like a CD Rom when you start it up. I'm just hoping that the future of ubuntu can fix my problem
<supermatt1000> i cant remove adobe-flashplugin
<C-S-B> Narya, I cant get as far as that.
<brainproxy> the system tray widget for the top panel (10.04) has disappeared, and I'm not sure how to add it back in
<Theravadan> so after a day i converted from the buggy ext4 to ext3... but it wont boot up because the UUID of the parttion is wrong so i overrode the grub boot with root=/dev/sda7 and it works, but how can I have grub update the UUID so i dont have to modify the root at boot?
<Guest79588> Alguem do Brasil ....????
<C-S-B> Narya, flash is working however
<Narya> !pt | Guest79588
<ubottu> Guest79588: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<harle> Gadien, i had the problem on 9.04 that it randomly detects cd-rom or the modem... so i was lucky if i could use the modem. in 10.04 it worked for me without any problem
<scunizi> Theravadan: sudo blkid will give you the uuid.. just manually enter them
<C-S-B> Narya, for example, youtube is fine
<chiz> compuslaptop: I don't know, I haven't read through it well enough yet myself to offer any advice and I haven't had to deal with this myself.
<Loshki> Ganymede: I would be surprised if virtualbox were significantly faster than vmware. I can't see the paying customers standing for that...
<Theravadan> scunizi, thx 100 fold
<Narya> C-S-B: ahh, I only know the problem with flash... you'll have to let someone more experienced help you beyond that
<supermatt1000> i cant remove adobe-flashplugin i get this error http://pastebin.com/U5eskd1y
<jbuncher_> is anyone running lucid with grub 1?
<roknir> does anyone know more about the bug where noscript for firefox can crash X in 10.04 and if it will be fixed soon?
<VeasMKII_> brainproxy:  you mean the top panel or the system tray widget?
<brainproxy> system tray widget
<Ganymede> Loshki, well vmware server customers aren't paying. vmware workstation is probably faster than vmware server gsx (but hey...what do i know...i'm not a vmware guy except for ESX)
<brainproxy> it's dead, no network connection indicator
<C-S-B> Narya, out of intrigue, whats the flash prob?
<xcerca> i haven't personally noticed a performance differance between 32 and 64 bit ubuntu, but i spend more time looking for/installing packages on 64 bit , which makes me think that i should use 32 bit for compatibility and ease of use,  any suggestions? i want to do a new install of one of the other
<Ganymede> Loshki, or is vmware workstation and vmware server pretty much the same performance?
<Loshki> jbuncher_: I dual boot hardy and lucid using hardy's grub1...
<brainproxy> and now some things are complianing they can't find a system tray widget
<compuslaptop> chiz: ok, i'll try it anyway, thanks
<AbuMaia> roknir: I haven't heard that one yet
<jbuncher_> can someone help me fix my plymouth splash on lucid?  Running on intel chipset, but booting from grub 1 installation
<Narya> C-S-B: getting flash to work on 64 bit can sometimes be...hell on earth :)
<jbuncher_> Loshki, does your plymouth boot splash work?  Mine doesn't
<VeasMKII_> brainproxy:  are you sure it's still around? maybe you could try adding another notification widget
<xcerca> Narya , yea that's juts like i was saying
<brainproxy> VeasMKII_: for example, QSynergy says it can't find it
<chiz> compuslaptop: what i've seen so far it might be easier to do something else
<onetinsoldier> xcerca: well, you can run 32-bit apps in 64-bit
<AbuMaia> roknir: I'm running firefox with noscript, and have had no issues with it or X
<harle> gardar, maybe that tool works for you: http://mwconn.m.i24.cc/
<infomomo> hey guys, I get this weird scenario on my Ubuntu machine. the machine shuts down by itself and the power light remains on
<brainproxy> and there's not network connections widget
<C-S-B> Narya, never been for me?
<roknir> AbuMaia: i can scrounge up a couple of launchpad bug numbers about it and i am experiencing it.  neither of the launchpad bugs say much about when a fix may be coming though.
<Kurin_> Anyone have any information about my question on raid?
<michael_> Hmm... Where can I find Ubuntu 8.04?
<infomomo> so how can i check the logs to see what happened?
<supermatt1000> i cant remove adobe-flashplugin i get this error http://pastebin.com/U5eskd1y i realy need it gone
<Narya> xcerca: remember, if you have more than 4gb of memory, use 64bit
<chiz> compuslaptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes, Workaround A doesn't look to hard, I'd try that first.
<AbuMaia> roknir: which firefox are you using?
<Narya> C-S-B: yeah, it varies
<Loshki> Ganymede: Not sure about server vs workstation, but I'd just be surprised if they weren't competitive. I'd dump vmware workstation in a flash if virtualbox were noticeably faster :-)
<scunizi> !repeat | supermatt1000
<ubottu> supermatt1000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<roknir> AbuMaia: 3.6.3
<Gadien> harle: so ubuntu 10.04 should work for me then?
<Loshki> jbuncher_: I don't have a splash at all. I don't use them...
<mwarren> anyone know of any issues with the new installation cd, just downloaded the iso from bittorrent and it won't mount in mac os x or install in vmware
<steelrat> hello
<xcerca> what benifits are there from useing 64 bit over 32 ?  speed?
<VeasMKII_> brainproxy:  i don't think i can help more than suggesting you re-log or erase the configuration file for it
<syk> i just installed the restricted drivers to my video card and after reboot the boot splash image got like 10x bigger. is there a way to get the splash screen back to normal size?
<AbuMaia> roknir: are you using the one from the apt repository, or the mozilla-build version?
<jbuncher_> Loshki, ah, well bummer for me then.
<lapion> supermatt1000, what too;s have you used to try remove it ?
<jbuncher_> syk : http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Loshki> jbuncher_: is a splash screen so important?
<supermatt1000> lapion, sudo apt-get remove
<Ganymede> Loshki, you think KVM outperforms vmware workstation? (i'd actually be willing to use that for desktop virtualization maybe)
<roknir> AbuMaia: pretty sure the apt repository one, but i don't know how to check that for sure.
<supermatt1000> lapion, package manager
<Theravadan> xcerca, well 64 bit will use more memory(64vs32 bit pointers) but it should speed things up because it uses more registers
<ary> hello everybody! I want to un-encrypt my home because I made the mistake to check the box encrypt my home during the installation. How can I do that?
<harle> Gadien, it does work for me, even from teh live cd
<lapion> try dpkg
<Loshki> Ganymede: great question. Wish I knew the answer. I'd consider moving if it did...
<jbuncher_> Loshki, it's not so much the splash screen itself, as much as the fact that it *should* work, but it's *not*, and I haven't been able to find a solution to it. So, it's more of a puzzle than a real issue.
<lapion> otherwhise use aptitude reinstall, adn afterwards remove
<Narya> xcerca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit scroll down to Pros and Cons
<Loshki> jbuncher_: I think it's a miracle it boots....
<ary> are there any tidy solution for that?
<AbuMaia> roknir: it will say "mozilla build of firefox" if you're using the mozilla-build version, if not, it's probably the apt
<jbuncher_> Loshki, I think we should hold it to *somewhat* higher standards than that :)
<NeoCicak> hi all.. i remember there's a tool to configure the run level... sysvctl or something like that... basically it presents each run level, and what services i want to run... can anyone remind me what it is?
<Random832> how do i turn off compiz? it's not picking up my mouse pointer settings
<Gadien> harle: oh good, so what huawei modem do you have
<Loshki> jbuncher_: :-)
<Random832> i mean permanently - i can do metacity --replace, but it comes back when i reboot
<penguin42> Random832: System->preferences->desktop effects->none
<Random832> ok
<dennda> Any idea why ubuntu lucid desktop hangs on my mbp 5,5 when I press "try without installing"? tried the other boot options including noapic/nolapic as well. all have the same result. it's the 64bit version
<AbuMaia> penguin beat me to it
<Random832> penguin42: uh... no 'desktop effects' item
<roknir> AbuMaia: it says mozilla firefox for ubuntu canonical 1.0
<ary>  I want to un-encrypt my home because I made the mistake to check the box encrypt my home during the installation. How can I do that? (this is Ubuntu 9.10)
<scunizi> dennda: try pci=nomsi
<penguin42> Random832: Oh yeh, it moved system->preferences->appearance->visual effects->None
<dennda> scunizi: what does that do?
<Random832> ok it's already set to 'none'
<scunizi> dennda: has something to do with the pcie buss and how it's handled.. my machine needs it..
<harle> Gadien, same as you
<caldwell> can someone tell me how to use the wine application
<dennda> scunizi: so for your mbp it works?
<supermatt1000> .
<jbuncher> Loshki, I'm on a somewhat unconventional setup though, grub 1 from hardy on mbr chainloads grub 1 leftover from karmic installed on sda6, which then loads lucid on sda6.
<supermatt1000> lapion, so you think you can help?
<scunizi> dennda: not sure what a mbp is.. but I have a home built with a xfx gforce 8200 board..
<penguin42> dennda: Disabled Message Signalled Interrupts  - a new wackier way of sending interrupts on pci
<Narya> wtb an irc client that has scripting capability like mirc :/
<dennda> scunizi: a macbook pro
<lapion> supermatt1000,  try dpkg
<Loshki> jbuncher: why not just boot lucid direct from grub1 from hardy?
<scunizi> dennda: ah.. no idea if it will work but worth a shot.. won't hurt it.
<hou5ton> I have an interesting situation .... I'm using 10.04 (but it did the same with earlier versions), and a dual monitor setup.  I'm grading discussion posts of my students, and to do so I click their name and it shows me the work they have done.  No matter what I try, it always opens the popup with their work on the other monitor, not the one I'm using to grade.
<lapion> supermatt1000,  otherwhise use aptitude reinstall, and afterwards remove
<penguin42> hou5ton: Try using devilspie - it can force rules for window types
<jbuncher> Loshki, somewhat long story, but at this point I think it just won't boot if I point it directly at the kernels from the hardy grub 1, since grub1 in installed on the partition.
<caldwell> Can anyone tell me how to use wine
<ary> can somebody help me?
<scunizi> caldwell: check the post just below your last.. that's how you use wine
<xcerca> usualy packages with a 64-bit version have a 32-bit version , but for me usualy about 30% of the packages i want to use only have a 32bit version.  so i'm trying to deside whether the performance gain of using 64-bit is worth having to spend more time installing software.  i only have 4gb ram and as far as i can tell i might be better off with 32 bit?  is that totaly off ?
<Loshki> jbuncher: Um, hardy grub1 won't understand ext4 on lucid. I forgot to mention that I run lucid on ext3...
<linxeh> xcerca: what kind of packages ?
<hou5ton> penguin42:  I'm installing it now ..
<R0b0t1> I upgraded to 10.04, and my system is borked.
<Guest47763> on my puter 10.04 install is terrible...8.04 was so easy
<R0b0t1> No mouse or keyboard. Anything I could do?
<R0b0t1> The LiveCD does not boot up.
<jbuncher> Loshki, same here.  This lucid is a karmic upgrade which was an upgrade from jaunty, picked ext3.
<shorter> strangely launchpad has little, but i'm finding "help" messages about noise and sound on ubuntuforums, as of yet unanswered.
<RedXIII> Are there ubuntu 10.04 install DVDs out?
<supermatt1000> lapion, tried reinstall dident work
<shorter> RedXIII: beta pre-releases.
<Theravadan> hmm i did a new install of 10.04 and when I copy gigabytes to the root partition, it locks up all gnome windows. I went to ext3 from ext4, same thing.
<Italian_Plumber1> trying to get a screenshot gallery from Movie Player in lucid... it goes well until the progressbar gets to the end, and then it freezes...
<kevr> anybody know how to restore defaults for xmodmap per user?
<shorter> wait
<RedXIII> Why's it in beta?
<kevr> kinda screwed some keys up.
<shorter> it should be out?
<dominicdinada> Need help with a problem :/
<shorter> apr 29, sorry
<ary>  I want to un-encrypt my home because I made the mistake to check the box encrypt my home during the installation. How can I do that?
<Loshki> jbuncher: well, no point fixing it if it isn't broken, but it should be directly bootable from grub...
<Theravadan> I have a 64bit i5 laptop
<near> hi
<near> is there a variatn for kubuntu of ubuntu-tweak?
<jbuncher> Loshki, I'll give it another shot.
<Billisnice> 10.04 is a disappointment...A new user would think trash when trying to insall
<Knuckx> hi
<jbuncher> Loshki, brb.
<xcerca> linxen ,  drivers, and the reminder of several error messages saying incompatible architecture...
<Narya> Edit>Preferences over Tools>Options still fucks with me
<Loshki> jbuncher: kk
<ary> can somebody help me?
<dassouki> umm all my computers have ubuntu on them and ih ave no need for windows; however, i just got a free netbook with 7 ultimate. I was wondering if there is a way to install linux without formatting ?
<ary> can somebody help me?
<Knuckx> I'm trying to install ubuntu using Wubi, but I can't get it to even start the installer
<LinuxGuy2009> near: I know what you mean, I think tweak is for gnome mostly.
<MrBobrowitz> has there been a solution to the resoultuion on an acer aspire one with Lucid Linux?
<ary> ok... moving out
<fevernova> hey
<fevernova> i just installed 10.4 its very very nice :D
<Knuckx> the error message is "windows - no disk" followed by a large string of pointers
<near> LinuxGuy2009: then how could i decide what programs to start at boot?
<scunizi> Billisnice: this happens with almost all the releases .. some hardware just has problems.. there's lots of us with no issues at all.
<LinuxGuy2009> fevernova: agreed!
<chiz> ary: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/
<hou5ton> penguin42:  hmm ... so ... where did it go?
<Random832> Knuckx: that's weird, i jut got that error yesterday
<scunizi> near: if the program is open when you shut down then it will open on the next boot
<Knuckx> glad to know I'm not the only one. xD
<LinuxGuy2009> near: System->Preferences->Startup applications. You can drag and drop apps from the menus if you want or manuall add stuff.
<Knuckx> if I try to close out of the error message, it pops up again.
<supermatt1000> lapion, its still not removed
<RedXIII> So how would I download a 10.04 dvd?
<RedXIII> I don't see any "beta release" download buttons anywhere.
<armence> Hey all, I am facing the "Remove Obsolete Packages?" section of the upgrade... Let's say I agree to do so... Does that mean those packages have already been upgraded to something more recent or just that they are going to be gone
<supermatt1000> lapion, is there a way for me just to delete it
<PMantis> Hi, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. dpkg --configure -a is trying to call useradd when setting up libvirt-bin. Its failing with "cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later."  lsof /etc/passwd currently shows nothing, and the permissions are 644. Ideas?
<near> I dont see a preferences in system :O
<LinuxGuy2009> near: On KDE I have no clue. #kubuntu maybe?
<Random832> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/itprovistahardware/thread/d5f38918-d11b-45c4-861d-b53aa3dbdaed
<scunizi> RedXIII: it's no longer beta..
<hou5ton> penguin42:  I even did Alt-F2 and ran devilspie, but don't see it anywhere
<Random832> when i got the error it wasn't related to ubuntu
<RedXIII> scunizi: Well where would I find the DVD downloads?
<Random832> try not using wubi
<RedXIII> alternative with the extra packages.
<near> thanks linux guy ill try it
<eipi-1> why am i unable to deactivcate 'place windows' in compizconfig-settings-manager? it always turns on again automatically
<fevernova> anyway i am quite a light linux user i use it for forensics, i am trying to install sluthkit and i got errors cause i need to install some stuf, can anyone help me install C compiler and gnu make i went to there websites but am a little confused
<LinuxGuy2009> near: sure
<dassouki>  /wc 2
<onetinsoldier> RedXIII: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<Knuckx> i'm gonna try installing a previous version
<supermatt1000> i realy need to get rid of adobe-flashplugin
<scunizi> RedXIII: look on the right of the screen for the link http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Knuckx> Same exact error message with the 9.04 version
<Knuckx> @_@
<Theravadan> where should i report a problem regarding lockups during high I/O?
<RedXIII> I'm at that screen, scunizi, but I don't see any "DVD download" buttons
<dassouki> any ideas on how to install ubuntu on a netbook without killing the recovery partition with windows
<LinuxGuy2009> !launchpad | Theravadan
<ubottu> Theravadan: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Loshki> RedXIII: Try here: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.04/release/
<LinuxGuy2009> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<scunizi> RedXIII: the dvd just has ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc.. on the right.. under "You May Also Want To..."
<RedXIII> unless the DVD installer is the one with "multiple language packs" thing?
<chiz> fevernova: installl build-essential
<LinuxGuy2009> scunizi: You need the DVD of ubuntu or something?
<chiz> fevernova: that should get you make and gcc
<scunizi> LinuxGuy2009: nope.. RedXIII was asking about it
<ary> chiz, yes but that i want is to make my home unencrypted
<LinuxGuy2009> ok
<FoxWolf> how do you uninstall stuff you downloaded manually?
<fevernova> thanks chiz
<LinuxGuy2009> RedXIII: I think the DVD just has language packas I have heard
<RedXIII> http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.04/release/ <- So the DVDs here are 64bit OR 32bit? There isn't a x86/x86_64 anywhere?
<armence> Hey all, I am facing the "Remove Obsolete Packages?" section of the upgrade... Let's say I agree to do so... Does that mean those packages have already been upgraded to something more recent or just that they are going to be gone?
<LinuxGuy2009> !64bit | RedXIII
<Flannel> RedXIII: I don't believe there's dual 32/64 DVDs anywhere, no.
<ubottu> RedXIII: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<scunizi> FoxWolf: Bad boy... sometimes you have to search and destroy the files.. other times the program has an uninstall in your home someplace..
<mcl0vin> hi folks
<drclue> Howdy all. One of my machines in upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 suffered some sort of GRUB problem, anyone know of the issue and perchance an easy cure?
<supermatt1000> forget it ill try to remove adobe-flashplugin later im going fishing so frustrating
<onetinsoldier> armence: they'll just be gone
<RedXIII> ;< blows.
<GhostWolf> hi all, can anyone help me? i downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 LTS and im trying to burn it with nero and when i select the file it says this, The entered block size does not correspond to the image legnth. The block size may be wrong. Do you want to correct the value or ignore the problem?. can anyone help me with this?
<FoxWolf> scunizi, it was trucrypt D:
<RedXIII> So the only difference between the DVDs and CDs for 10.04 are the language packs?
<FoxWolf> i dunno how to use it so i wanna delete it
<Flannel> armence: "Obsolete" packages are packages that don't have somthing to upgrade to directly.  If package A depends on package B, and then changes to depend on package C, B would be obsolete
<scunizi> !burn | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LinuxGuy2009> RedXIII: Look on LaunchPad for my project called multibootu. You can put together your won dual boot 32/64bit on one DVD with a bit of editing.
<armence> Flannel: ok
<Flannel> RedXIII: DVD includes many more packages in the repositories on the disc, and can be used to upgrade (like the alternate)
<scunizi> GhostWolf: the last link should give you a link to windows programs for burning
<GhostWolf> scunizi, im using windows right now.. im having a problem burning the file i never seen this before
<Guest30439> I was upgrading to 10.4 and my system crashed in the middle of the upgrade. It no longer boots. How can I get to my data to recover it? or how can I install 10.4 without overwriting it? Can anyone help me out here?
<Theravadan> with ubuntu-bug you specify the pid, the problem is gnome locks up, should i use the PID of gdm-session-worker, X, gdm-simple-slave?
<Flannel> Guest30439: How far does it boot?
<francisco> hi
<RedXIII> Flannel: weird. It doesn't explain that anywhere
<RedXIII> I know for the 9.10 install DVD it said that.
<Flannel> RedXIII: Said what?
<dennda> Nope, macbook still won't boot ubuntu disc
<GhostWolf> scunizi, i know how to burn files, this something i never seen before and i've used nero for years and burned a few ubuntu on windows and never had a problem like this
<baghag92> im installing xubuntu over xp right now, no problems so far
<dennda> just hangs when selecting any option
<Guest30439> Flannel: it gets to the first page and fails to find root
<mcl0vin> i need your opinion ... i have a PowerEdge Dell Server running Ubuntu Desktop, and my HP mini notebook runs Ubuntu desktop...sometime i will be off site were i need something from my srvr, but don't want to always ssh , is there is a way like in M$ to map a drive ?
<scunizi> GhostWolf: maybe you got a bad download..
<drclue> Flannel: same issue here with one of my machines. It can't find the drive , but I can boot an old recovery shell
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: having issues with brasero or k3b or something?
<Flannel> Guest30439: Hmm, well, without knowing more details, I'll hazard a guess that it's probably fixable.
<RedXIII> Flannel http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd <- says thjat.
<Loshki> GhostWolf: have you checked the md5sum? I'd be concerned you got a corrupted download...
<gantrixx> which package(s) do I need to install to get Audacious to play mp3 files
<gantrixx> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<armence> onetinsoldier, So, is there any particular reason I should agree to removing "obsolete" packages? Because removing things like sunbird would be sort of a pain...
<chiz> ary: I'm looking at ecryptfs-utils
<Knuckx> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/NmveeQJe The error message I keep getting
<Guest30439> Flannel: any pointers as to what direction I need to go in?
<ahmed_> Hello, I'm writing a script to automate deployments to ntp clients, how to edit ntp.conf through script with my new server ?
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, no its with nero on windows im trying to burn the latest ubuntu version
<Guest30439> Flannel:  I have the 10.4 install disk now too
<rootlinuxusr> having display issues
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Nero just not working or failed burns or what?
<rootlinuxusr> my screen is wobbly.
<Flannel> Guest30439: It sounds like a GRUB issue first (can't find root to boot to), so get to a GRUB prompt (do you get a GRUB menu?) and tweak that until it works
<roknir> AbuMaia: thanks for the help. i fixed the issue i was having by adding a repository that had fixes to xserver code. i found the info in bug #539772.
<mcl0vin> a7mad you are write a script and don't know how to use vi
<admiral0_enraged> Loshki: i found launcher in my disro's repo :) evas and elementary building :)
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: I use Nero Linux 4 all the time and love it BTW.
<mawst> What a minute how long has Qt been owned by Nokia?
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, it just comes with a message about a foriegn image file
<rootlinuxusr> which is more trippy because my wallpaper is the matrix screen...but how do i fix this?
<rhin0>  i can't figure out why apache2 standard install on ubuntu won't run cgi scripts (localhost) - i have the cgi script in var/www - it just displays the script - doesn't run it  - anyone got any idea?  - also i can't see apache.conf
<Flannel> RedXIII: DVD is Desktop CD + Install CD (Live/Ubiquity and debian-installer), plus a slew of packages
<Loshki> admiral0_enraged: well done...
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Did you verify the md5sum of your iso?
<AbuMaia> rootlinuxusr: is it your screen or is it compiz?
<linxeh> mawst: about 2 years...
<rootlinuxusr> compiz
<scunizi> rhin0: I think apache.conf is in /etc/apache2
<baghag92> question please, i can run xubuntu on here without a problem but all the other builds i try never register my WLAN driver
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, and im using windows right now cause i have a problem when upgrading to 10.04 LTS so im seeing if the same problem occurs when using cd
<rhin0> ok ty scunizi
<AbuMaia> rootlinuxusr: you can turn off the wobble in ccsm
<blackdivine> If money could buy happiness, bush's face should have been less APE like.
<Guest30439> Flannel: I'm a pure gui user, sorry. the alert in loading is " ALERT! /dev/mapper/m00t-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, i never verify iso's i don't know how never had this problem before with nero
<scunizi> !ot | blackdivine
<ubottu> blackdivine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drclue> Flannel: I agree with you that it is some sort of GRUB issue and have read some posts to that effect. How do I update grub in this situation? Could I use an old 9.10 install CD to get at a grub update?
<Flannel> rhin0: apache is configured via a number of files in /etc/apache2/  Using the debian structure instead of a monolithic config file
<rootlinuxusr> well not the windows itself, but everything
<AbuMaia> rootlinuxusr: constantly, or when you move something?
<Flannel> Guest30439: You're using LVM?
<rhin0> i just thought it would readily run cgi scripts 'out of the box' - seems like an obvious thing to do -
<Kurin_> I have four identical drives which I am wanting to use a raid array for.  I don't really care terribly much about space, each drive is 1TB, so pretty huge.  Which would give the fastest speed return out of raid1, raid 0+1, or raid 5, or something else?
<rhin0> flannel
<penguine> every time i get to the login screen i get a kernel panic (using lucid)
<nick1> i have no video signal when i boot ubuntu 10.04, anyone
<Flannel> drclue: Depends on the 'grub issue' but yeah, grabbing a CD and doing the standard grub fix type things is a good start in general
<penguine> any thoughts
<rootlinuxusr> constantly
<Guest30439> Flannel: I believe so? It says there appears to be 1 or more degraded LVM volumes
<mcl0vin> i need your opinion ... i have a PowerEdge Dell Server running Ubuntu Desktop, and my HP mini notebook runs Ubuntu desktop...sometime i will be off site were i need something from my srvr, but don't want to always ssh , is there is a way like in M$ to map a drive ?or go to place and hit connect to server and provide credintails
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: You need to check the md5sum first. Google to find a md5sum checker for windows. You just install it, point to the iso and it will spit out a big number.
<Ganymede> Kurin_, raid 0 (plain striping) but it will be the least reliable
<AbuMaia> rootlinuxusr: it might be a hardware issue, but I have no idea, sorry
<Flannel> rhin0: I believe it runs things from cgi-bin out of the box
<rhin0> hey thanks flannel - i am sure it does
<Kurin_> Ganymede, I'd rather not lose data ever.  Besides 0, which is best?
<nick1> ubuntu 10.04 will not boot, i get to the loading screen, then no video signal
<nick1> anyone
<drclue> Flannel: I guess I'll try and figure that one out , never had to do it before, and that particular machine connects to the network through an old netgear WiFi usb  adapter that at the moment can't find the network
<LinuxGuy2009> nick1: What video card?
<nick1> not sure (maybe nvidia) how can i check
<baghag92> i try to play a movie it says it cant cause deamon is inhibited
<greezmunkey> Kurin_: that sounds like a hardware question, but look here: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-0.4x-HOWTO-2.html
<baghag92> any ideaas?
<LinuxGuy2009> nick1: Does the live cd work on it?
<Flannel> Guest30439: I'd boot to a liveCD, and poke around the LVM to see what's up with that.  Make sure it's all there, then you can start to try and fix stuff.
<nick1> no
<amabo> how do i edit the keyboard shortcut for right click (shift-f10)?
<jbuncher> Loshki, almost worked, I think I don't have the syntax quite right. would you mind pastebin-ing your lines that boot your lucid install?
<Flannel> Guest30439: http://linuxwave.blogspot.com/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html walks you through the steps for that (from a liveCD)
<LinuxGuy2009> nick1: So you havent even installed yet correct? Do you get the boot option to verify the cd?
<Loshki> mcl0vin: ssh is a good solution to your requirements. Why don't you like it...
<amabo> also - i changed the keyboard shortcut for the window picker (to ctrl-tab from alt-tab) but ctrl-shift-tab won't work - what gives?
<scunizi> nick1: LinuxGuy2009 can you ctrl+alt+F2 and get to a terminal screen .. if so type lspci or sudo lshw .. those should give you info on the card
<mcl0vin> guys places>connect to server...after i connect, were does it get mounted , or how do i know the mount point please
<Loshki> jbuncher: may I pm it to you?
<jbuncher> Loshki, sure
<LinuxGuy2009> scunizi: His ubuntu is not installed so I dont think that would help much.
<nick1> well, i had 9.1 installed, then the new live cd wouldnt load, so i updated with the package manager, now it doesnt load and im using the old live cd
<chiz> ary: they have an irc channel, you might want to ask in there #ecryptfs its on irc.oftc.net
<scunizi> LinuxGuy2009: installed or not it should result in info on the card
<mcl0vin> Loshki: can i pm you
<StrangeCharm> i'd rather not connect to open wireless networks unencrypted. how can i force a vpn to used whenever i'm online?
<LinuxGuy2009> scunizi: If he were running windows first it wouldnt. We are just now learning of his situation.
<mcl0vin> StrangeCharm: use proxy
<ary> chiz, okey... good notice! I don't know
<Ganymede> Kurin_, i'm a fan of raid5 but unless you have a hardware raid card, you might get poor write performance
<baghag92> when i try to play a movie people, it tells me "Tote was not able to play this disc. Daemon is inhibited" any ideas?
<fevernova> i just did sudo apt-get install for a few programs it installed but i cant see it in the application list
<ary> chiz, I'll ask there
<ary> chiz, thanks!
<LinuxGuy2009> nick1: Did you md5sum the 10.04 ISO before burning?
<Loshki> mcl0vin: sure...
<Kurin_> Ganymede, only got fakeraid, here.
<StrangeCharm> mcl0vin, could you elaborate?
<mcl0vin> StrangeCharm: wait...if i can find the link i used i will pm it for you, but it is somewhere in ubuntu document
<chiz> ary: I see the utils has a bin for migrating from unencrypted to encrypted but i didn't see anything that would reverse the process
<AbuMaia> ya need to get the daemon drunk so it'll be less inhibited ^_^
<Guest30439> Is there a way to install a new version of Ubuntu while keeping all the non OS files intact?
<onetinsoldier> lol!
<baghag92> lol how do i go about that?
<chiz> Guest30439: you could upgrade
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30439: seperate home partition is just for that purpose.
<scunizi> Guest30439: if you have a separate /home partition yes.. otherwise backup
<Ganymede> Kurin_, you should probably check out the wikipedia page of standard raid levels so you can judge for yourself which one you like best, i gotta go
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30439: Backup, backup, backup
<fevernova> i just checked with sudo apt-get it says its installed
<chiz> LinuxGuy2009: or what linuxguys2009 says
<ary> chiz, maybe this is the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134121
<ary> chiz, 4th post
<Guest30439> so if i didn't back up or partition I'm screwed ans stupid?
<armence> Hey, so I just finished upgrading to lucid lynx and my firefox icon has been replaced by a big ugly thing which looks like the icon can't be found... How do I fix that?
<Loshki> Guest30439: what LinuxGuy2009 said...
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30439: If you installed Lucid over the old one and used the default partition layout. yeah your screwed. Sorry
<meowbuntu> hi anyone here know about sound issues for ubuntu 8.04
<drclue> Guest30439: I think if we fix our GRUBs , life will go back to normal
<con-man> hey if I VPN to work inside ubuntu, why can't I access my works network drives, am I missing something?
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: Ask your real question
<chiz> ary: that looks promising
<meowbuntu> drclue, ya that sounds good grub 1 is the best
<mcl0vin> StrangeCharm: use squid
<scunizi> con-man: do the network drives require logging into as well?
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, hound problem in ubuntu 8.04
<mcl0vin> that is what i am using and i love it
<meowbuntu> hound = hound
<box> hey, i've got an ATI card and I want to try using a different dri. my card seems to default to r100 and it's all buggy. How can I change this in xorg.conf?
<meowbuntu> hound = sound
<Typos_King> hehe
<Guest30439> I know nothing about GRUBS or LVN though. If someone would like to try and help with that that would be great. I'm a pure gui user other than telnet so I have no idea what I'm doing inside a shell
<Typos_King> hehe = hehe
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: If you want help you have to state the entire problem we are not mind readers. ;)
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, i did ask my question
<con-man> scunizi, not once the connection is established. at least not on windows machines
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, i been comming here for 10 or more month i know that
<LinuxGuy2009> !manners | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<meowbuntu> is anypone here still using ubuntu 8,04
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: good luck
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it
<meowbuntu> thanks LinuxGuy2009
<meowbuntu> i have a few 8.04 issues
<drclue> Guest30439: You and I are sorta in the same boat on fixing GRUB , but it sounds like something we can do a search for in the Ubuntu forums or such UNLESS someone can paste a link to a howto on fixing grub
<Reallycool> Why is it that the package usplash wants to remove EVERY PACKAGE ON MY SYSTEM? is this a glitch?
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: If 100 people came in just now and said yes. Then whats your next question?
<scunizi> con-man: what happens if you click "Places" and choose network..
<greezmunkey> ᒍᒻᔅ
<meowbuntu> slow down LinuxGuy2009
<meowbuntu> i am getting around to it
<greezmunkey> ᒡdddᐊᓵᐊᔅᔅwᖅᑉ
<mcl0vin> where can i get the mount point of places>connect to server
<greezmunkey> ᔅeᔅ
<con-man> scunizi, Ill try that
<meowbuntu> #ubuntu-lts
<jadakren> greezmunkey, keyboard-fail
<LinuxGuy2009> meowbuntu: So you dont need help then?
<meowbuntu> oh
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, stop it please
<LinuxGuy2009> !ops | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<scunizi> meowbuntu: I'm running 8.04 on my laptop.. sound works but can be quirky.. sometimes Ihave to kill pulseaudio to get it working correctly
<box> how do i use the ATI r300 ATI driver? can I change that in xorg.conf?
<meowbuntu> LinuxGuy2009, i have reinstalled ubuntu 8.04 as it is more stable on my old computer i have trouble with sound playback. nothing works i have tryed all the sound settings in the preferances. nothing. what next
<box> dri driver*
<winXPuser> !ops > winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser, please see my private message
<Guest30439> okay so I've decided that I'm going to lose all my data, will I be able to set up the partition within the installation disc as so that this won't happen again?
<winXPuser> :P
<Theravadan> my 10.04 system seems stable now no locking
 * scunizi wouldn't classify meowbuntu 's responses as an emergency.. he's actually been rather diplomatic about everything
<gomox> Hey
<Flannel> meowbuntu: It's best to ask your actual question rather than "anyone" questions.
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: Chill out a little
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it
<darknetwork> hi
<maddeth> meowbuntu, have you tried messing with alsamixer as root from the terminal
<jbuncher> Guest30439, yes, you should be able to partition within the installer.
<darknetwork> ?
<Theravadan> ext3 is much more stable than ext4
<meowbuntu> maddeth, yes i have
<amabo> how do i edit the keyboard shortcut for right click (shift-f10)?
<amabo> also - i changed the keyboard shortcut for the window picker (to ctrl-tab from alt-tab) but ctrl-shift-tab won't work - what gives?
<dassouki> can anyone help me with http://superuser.com/questions/137000/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-04-on-a-netbook-without-killing-existing-windows-and-re
<jbuncher> Guest30439, though, if you have an external drive, you could make a backup of everything before wiping it out.
<LinuxGuy2009> Flannel: Its just not cool when there are 1600 people here and trying to keep things moving along and trolls give us crap when we try and help. Thats bullcrap.
<maddeth> meowbuntu, I usually go through and make sure everything is unmuted and 100%
<drclue> Guest30439: It's not that bad a situation, all the data and everything is most certainly still in there, and fixing GRUB is while not something I've done before , I understand it to be a reasonable procedure that just needs to be looked up somewhere
<Guest30439> jbuncher: I can't get into the drive the os is mangled
 * mcl0vin aight am going to bounce ..talk to you folks later
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: No one's trolling, just take a breath
<erisco> Loshki, okay thanks for your help!
<meowbuntu> maddeth, thats a good start thanks
<Theravadan> the lockup was happening onext4 while copying a 3/4 gb file
<jbuncher> Guest30439, well, when you boot from the LiveCD to install, before installing you should be able to mount the drive and copy your data off of it.
<Loshki> meowbuntu: I had good luck with this on 8.04: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<LinuxGuy2009> Flannel: Well I asked for his problem to help him and he got smart for no reason.
<maddeth> meowbuntu, other than that, I can't really think of anything off the top of my head, are your speakers plugged in and turned on? ;) (jk)
<con-man> hm
<greezmunkey> heh, that was wierd - keyboard blew up, but only in irssi.
<Guest30439> jbuncher: Explain to me how to do that please
<scunizi> greezmunkey: hurt your fingers when that happened? :)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: roger. that was some pretty weird stuff that came out there, lol
<meowbuntu> maddeth, yes i did have sound in 8.04 is never woked in anything else
<maddeth> scunizi, it just hurt his irssi fingers :p
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, the sites i've looked i've downloaded and the instructions don't work/comrpehend for the md5sum.. the file im burning is an iso file.. and again i am in windows xp not in ubuntu
<greezmunkey> scunizi: dude - it was awesome :)
<meowbuntu> thanks Loshki
<scunizi> maddeth: the first 2 on each hand :)
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: I know your in Windows. You already said that a few times. I would recomend md5sum check and/or redownload. Your choice.
<maddeth> dont forget the thumb for the space bar scunizi ;)
<scunizi> maddeth: lol
<meowbuntu> its noice to have some helpful ppl around. who dont get to flustered from over using this chat room.
<jbuncher> Guest30439, when you boot the Install CD, it should either boot you to the 10.04 desktop directly or give you an option to "Try Ubuntu without changing my system",  You want to pick that option.  Once everything has loaded, open the "places" menu and click on the drive where you installed Ubuntu (might have to try a few of them to get the right one).  Once you find your data in the /home drive of your original ubuntu install, you can co
<jbuncher> py the data off to an external drive that you plug into your system.
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, well it seems the md5sum is a linux deal, i've went to two sites told me what to do and it says to do something in cmd prompt and i did it and it doesn't work
<gomox> Is there a way to get an h264 codec on Lucid? The codec-install program says it can't find any. I know this used to play on 8.04 but maybe I had sourced a 3rd party codec.
<linxeh> Hornet-: raid, or software raid?
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: No md5sum is not just a linux deal.
<Hornet-> software raid, Linkadmin
<Hornet-> linxeh
<Hornet-> even
<scunizi> gomox: the medibuntu repo's
<maddeth> Hornet-, I take it that it is a software raid not a hardware raid
<drclue> Well, UNLESS someone can point me to a GRUB fixing tutorial, I guess I'll be off to go surf for one
<Hornet-> indeed
<Loshki> GhostWolf: http://etree.org/md5com.html
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf:  There are WIndows apps for checking them too.
<scunizi> drclue: grub 1 or 2
<maddeth> linxeh, you beat me too it, sorry Hornet-
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, well i've tried to do what the sites said and it didn't work..
<chiz> drclue: what is wrong with your grub?
<gomox> scunizi: hmm ok i'll google for that, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Try a new site. There are tons.
<Hornet-> basically, during the upgrade my device names changed, and raid broke.  I'm unable to get it back together again
<drclue> I'm not sure at the moment , but it is the one that came with Karmic CD
<GhostWolf> Loshki, i did what that site said
<Hornet-> WHY they changed is a mystery
<scunizi> !medibuntu | gomox
<ubottu> gomox: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hornet-> but they did
<bonez2046> blist
<box> how do i use the ATI r300 DRI driver? can I change that in xorg.conf?
<gomox> scunizi: do you know the name of the package I need?
<gomox> Or just adding the repos will enable the automatic codec installation program to find it?
<scunizi> gomox: probably the ubuntu-restricted-drivers
<chiz> box, i believe if you want to use a graphics driver that is not the default according to X you need to set it in xorg.conf
<amabo> does anyone know how to configure the right click shortcut?
<maddeth> Hornet-, ouch, erm... thats poo
<box> chiz, that was my impression as well, but i don't know how to do that.
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Maybe try http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<zetheroo> upon boot up I don't see the Ubuntu splash screen .. I only see it when i shut down
<Typos_King> gomox:     apt-cache search x264
<chiz> box: what are you currently using for graphics?
<maddeth> Hornet-, does this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768528
<box> chiz, r100 is reported in dmesg
<box> chiz, actually, here, i'm getting this error: [drm:r100_cs_track_check] *ERROR* [drm] No buffer for z buffer
<Hornet-> maddeth, pretty much.  I really eed some expert help to sort it, I can't just 'try things' due to the nature of the problem
<chiz> box: what is your graphics hardware?
<box> i have an ATI radeon X1400
<bonez2046> blist
<St0rmcrow> Hi everyone. I have the black/blank screen problem on startup, too. I have raised the resolution to 1600x1200, which is not exactly right, and now I can see a splash screen for a split second before the logon screen. The problem, though, is that it takes an awful long time to get there after GRUB
<box> which seems to be a terrible card choice, nothing but trouble.
<RobOakes> Does anyone know how to change the default start mode for Nautilus?  It starts in a super collapsed mode (no toolbars) unless I specify nautilus --browser
<Hornet-> maddeth, I've tried similar already
<St0rmcrow> I have an nVidia 8800 GTS
<maddeth> Hornet-, I understand, and I am no expert I am afraid
<scunizi> St0rmcrow: did you enable the restricted driver in System>Admin>hardware drivers?
<Hornet-> no worries, cheers all the same
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Checked the view menu to see the side pane and stuff that what you mean?
<tman_> im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but it gets to the first purple screen then switches to go to the install screen. but after that my monitor just turns off but the green light on the side keeps blinking? please help me. here are my specs compaq amd sempron 1.00ghz processer with 512mb of ram.
<RobOakes> Yeah.  It's just not there.
<chiz> box: ok, this might just be a matter of changing one for the kernel module options for the radeon driver
<St0rmcrow> scunizi: Indeed I have. I was given an option of three drivers. 96, 173 and current, and I selected current.
<maddeth> Hornet-, I am an expert in Google, thats about it ;)
<box> chiz, lead on !
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Whats not there be specific.
<AndChat|> Is there a cli command to switch to virtual desktop n?
<RobOakes> There are no options for the sidepane, or any of the toolbars.
<tony_ubuntu_newb> 10.04 on a Dell 2650 Lost touchpad and keyboard on reboot. Please help
<scunizi> St0rmcrow: current might be the nuvou (sp?) driver.. it's opensource.. try the 173.. 96 won't work at all
<antonio_> exit
<antonio_> whoops
<RobOakes> The only way to load them is to use nautilus --browser from the command line.
<LinuxGuy2009> AndChat|: terminals dont have desktops
<armence> Anyone know how I can change my color scheme back to brown... (for all the icons I mean...)
<RobOakes> It seems to start in a "collapsed" mode, and I don't know how to specify te full mode.
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Open your view menu in nautilus and imagebin it for me
<LinuxGuy2009> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<St0rmcrow> scunizi: I thought the nouveau drivers were not proprietary and did not run compiz... I am running compiz with all the extras, cube, etc
<gomox> scunizi: adding medibuntu didn't help
<netskillsii> hello, does anyone know how to download videos from my space profile using httrack or wget.  I would like to download only swf file from site?
<AndChat|> LinuxGUy2009 what does that matter, I want to change the virtual desktop from a script
<soreau> St0rmcrow: nouveau is capable of running compiz though it does not officially have 3D support
<jholderman> I need help with conky
<tony_ubuntu_newb> 10.04 on a Dell 2650 Lost touchpad and keyboard on reboot. Please help
<scunizi> St0rmcrow: true.. didn't know if they put them in there or not for choosing.. personally I use the binary from nvidia..
<LinuxGuy2009> AndChat|: Ok you didnt say that at first.
<gomox> Any other ideas?
<scunizi> gomox: this is for firefox?
<St0rmcrow> soreau: I see. I still thought that one would have to manually install them.
<RobOakes> LinuxGuy2009: ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<box> AndChat|, i'd look into http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wmctrl
<RobOakes> LinuxGuy2009: Sorry, http://imagebin.org/95350
<St0rmcrow> scunizi: I'll give 173 a try and see what happens
<gomox> scunizi: no, plain totem
<RobOakes> Please have a look.
<jholderman> Can anybody tell me how to completly remove conky, everytime I do a apt-get remove conky and then reinstall the same script comes back
<scunizi> gomox: I've never had much success with totem.. have you tried vlc?
<chiz> box: what does 'lsmod | grep drm' give you?
<Typos_King> gomox:     apt-cache search x264
 * gomox tries
<soreau> St0rmcrow: nouveau is now the default in ubuntu. You will always have to install proprietary drivers since they are never installed by default on ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: What version of nautilus is that anyways?
<RobOakes> Just the normal version of nautilus that ships with Ubuntu.
<RobOakes> To get the full version of Nautilus, I have to use "nautilus --browser" from the command line.
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Look in help menu, about does it say nautilus?
<Typos_King> jholderman:    sudo apt-get purge conky;    purge removes config files too
<box> chiz, http://pastebin.com/ViK3vfkd
<St0rmcrow> soreau: One more note, after the first install, I was asked if I wanted to install proprietary drivers and I clicked yes. Are nouveau also proprietary?
<jholderman> thanks
<RobOakes> Yes.  Nautilus 2.30.0
<edwardthefma> failed to initialize nvidia kernel
<soreau> St0rmcrow: No, nouveau is an open source driver
<edwardthefma> help
<meowbuntu> Loshki, thanks my friend that did the trick your a wiz
<scunizi> St0rmcrow: when it asked that it doesn't mean it activated them..
<jholderman> it says its not installed but I am looking at it on my desktop lol
<jholderman> nm conky-all
<chiz> box: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Loshki> AndChat|: clearly it's possible, because the workspace switcher applet does it. But you may have to write a program to do it. I'd start by looking at the code for the applet...
<edwardthefma> :)
<box> chiz, sure, sec
<Loshki> meowbuntu: excellent...
<askhader> Hey guys running lucid lynx and my mouse suddently stopped responding. A reboot does not rectify the problem. Has anyone experienced this?
<St0rmcrow> soreau: when I click on preferences and then on screen, I am given a dialogue window saying that this option is no longer controlled by this application and if I wish to start the graphics manufacturer's application instead
<amabo> how do i switch between windows of the same application?
<xfce> hey all
<jholderman> should I killall conky, cause its still showing on desktop
<edwardthefma> i just got this error failed to initialize nvidia kernel
<box> chiz, http://pastebin.com/05PBtaX4
<Jon_> am i able to chat here?
<scunizi> meowbuntu: what was the fix?
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Something is broke or missing with your or something. Doesnt even look like nautilus, bookmarks menu is gone. I dont think thats nautilus.
<meowbuntu> lol Loshki i see you are now using your that new niuck name
<St0rmcrow> soreau: when I click on "yes", then the nVidia control panel starts up
<jezeus> yes, you are able
<zetheroo> why do I not see the Ubuntu logo screen on boot?
<Jon_> thank you
<Loshki> jholderman: it should be harmless to do so...
<gomox> Wow
<gomox> Empathy sucks for IRC
<realdeveloper> Zenity doesn't seem to care about the width property. I change --width=100" to --width="150" but the dialog will be exactly as large as before. Why?
<Typos_King> jholderman:    yes
<Jon_> i have a question regarding installation of 10.04 on my 27" iMac
<gomox> I can't scroll the channel up :-/
<RobOakes> It's Nautilus.  I can load the browser version with the --browser flag.
<Loshki> meowbuntu: for the moment, until someone tells me it means baby poop in swahili...
<chiz> box: that's your xorg.conf, can you do the /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tony> ayone have time for a noob cli question?
<RobOakes> It's the collapsed view.  What I need to know is how to change the --browser back to default.
<askhader> tony: Shoot
<meowbuntu> scunizi, fir ubuntu 8.04 lts try this fix for sound issues http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<zetheroo>  gomox: use Pidgin
<Surlent777> hi...I seem to have issues with boot reliability. Simply put, sometimes I can boot just fine, other times I can't. There is no terminal output, it just sits on the plymouth screen, happily dotting away or whatnot. Any ideas on what might be causing this behaviour?
<RedXIII> My GRUB loader shows multiple "ubuntu" OS on startup
<primordialstew> anyone help with netatalk/AFP?
<scunizi> meowbuntu: ah.. I saw that link but didn't know if there was something else as well.
<primordialstew> I was previously using netatalk to share some volumes--some file database got corrupted, and I could no longer see one of these volumes from OS X. now I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu--are those database files still on that volume? can I remove or overwrite them somehow before/during reinstallation of netatalk?  thanks!
<meowbuntu> Loshki, does it really mean this
<edwardthefma> i just got this error failed to initialize nvidia kernel
<RedXIII> how do I delete the previous OSs
<box> chiz, oh, sorry, one sec
<jholderman> now apt-get install conky-all? I want the default script that comes with it, no matter how many times I try to change the script the same one still shows
<FyreFoX> hi I have a strange thing after my upgrade to lucid. My keyboard just starts doing the letter 'v' repeatedly and stops responding. I cannot stop it and even after logging out the keyboard stops working and I have to reboot. I have tried 2 different keyboards.. any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Is ubuntu-desktop package installed?
<thrope> hi - upgrading to 10.04 - towards the end of installing packages X quit... the process seems to be continuing in the back ground but im wondering what will happen if im prompted about a config file or to reboot
<soreau> St0rmcrow: Thats the nvidia proprietary driver which doesnt support xrandr
<Loshki> meowbuntu: I hope not, but I got unfavorable comments on my previous nicks
<Jon_> regarding installation of 10.04 on my 27" imac, when i start up from the disk, and choose 'install from disk', it seems to proceed with the installation, but my screen goes black... i'm reasonably sure it is a video driver issue related to the 27" and the ATI radeon card that's in it... anyone know how to get the proper driver so i can SEE the installation process?
<RobOakes> Yes
<box> chiz, http://pastebin.com/zdKG1Sep
<meowbuntu> scunizi, i also i turned up and unmuted everthign in alsa mixer but that did nothing till the link gave me the fix
<Jon_> if anyone has the answer, could they please whisper it to me, i'm not sure who's speaking to me
<LinuxGuy2009> RobOakes: Why would you be missing menu entries in view and bookmarks menu completely. Doesnt sound quite right to me.
<amabo> how do i switch between windows of the same application?
<meowbuntu> Loshki, can i pm you
<St0rmcrow> soreau: that's fine, but isn't it an indication that I have the proprietary drivers already installed?
<scunizi> meowbuntu: glad it's working.. now almost time to upgrade :)
<Loshki> meowbuntu: sure...
<xsaiddx> heyy
<soreau> St0rmcrow: yes
<tony> I am trying to run a java app thats located in home/IBJts  If I open a term session and go to the dir it runs fine (by typing java -cp home/tony/IBJts/ jts.jar:hsqldb.jar:jcommon-1.0.12.jar:jfreechart-1.0.9.jar:jhall.jar:other.jar:rss.jar -Xmx512M jclient.LoginFrame .
<Typos_King> RedXIII:     see if you can by editing the grub template at /etc/default/grub and then issuing 'sudo update-grub', or just by directly editing the file with the entries /boot/grub/grub.cfg, make sure you back it up, as update-grub command whenever used, changes it
<xsaiddx> hello people
<perlsyntax> How can upgrade software source from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04?
<meowbuntu> scunizi, i am not going to upgrade from 8.04
<webroasters> howdy
<tony> If I then create a launcher and put in on my panel nothing happens
<thrope> looks like thats happened - background stuff has stopped but since x quit I dont have the gui update manager any more... is it safe to restart?
<dassouki> anyone ? http://superuser.com/questions/137000/how-to-install-ubuntu-10-04-on-a-netbook-without-killing-existing-windows-and-re
<scunizi> meowbuntu: it'll be end of life in the near future
<perlsyntax> anyone
<RobOakes> I have absolutely no idea.
<jholderman> why does the same conky script show after I purge conky
<chiz> box: what does this give you: 'glxinfo | grep render' ?
<xsaiddx> i jst passed from gnome to xcfe
<Guest8310> Hello i am trying to set up evolution. How is it possible? I dont know any thing about server acces?
<LinuxGuy2009> perlsyntax: edit /etc/apt/sources.list change karmic to lucid.
<St0rmcrow> soreau: so, switching back to an older driver is not really going to solve the problem of the long blank screen delay at startup, is it?
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac please whisper me
<xsaiddx> but i dont havw sound anymore
<scunizi> tony: on first glance you forgot the / in front of home
<perlsyntax> linuxguy how do i do that?
<RobOakes> I guess I'll try creating a new user profile and see if that solves the problem.  I think there may be a problem with my settings.
<meowbuntu> scunizi, in 2011 i know
<soreau> St0rmcrow: I have no idea. I dont use nvidia
<RobOakes> Thanks for the help.
<tarball> anybody running World of Warcraft via wine on a radeon 5800 & lucid ?
<undecim> jholderman: a .conkyrc file in your home directory?
<box> chiz, direct rendering: Yes \n OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV515 7145) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<tony> ill try
<perlsyntax> linuxguy,How can i do that:)
<box> chiz, so apparently i am using r300??
<scunizi> tarball: I've heard that will run native in linux.. why use wine?
<chiz> box: yeah looks like it
<perlsyntax> Where do i find that
<LinuxGuy2009> tarball: Whats your real question? Is the game not working or what exactly?
<zetheroo> why do I not see the Ubuntu logo screen on boot?
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it.  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9222336
<RedXIII> My compiz window manager doesn't start up when I initially start 10.04
<xsaiddx> can someone help me
<box> chiz, then why do i get an r100 error in my dmesg?
<RedXIII> How do I edit the parameters to correct that?
<perlsyntax> linuxguy2009?
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<chiz> box: I'm just trying to start my laptop with a x1600 on it
<Surlent777> RedXIII: Try adding "compiz --replace" to your GNOME Startup Applications...that's what I did
<LinuxGuy2009> Hornet-: LVM or real Raid card, fakeRAID etc?
<Hornet-> RedXII, run compiz --replace
<rootlinuxusr> @RedXIII #compiz
<AbuMaia> RedXIII: try "sudo ln -s /usr/bin/compiz /usr/bin/compiz.real"
<tarball> scunizi: native ? do you have a pointer to a link discussing a native linux client ?
<tony> i get this
<tony>  Failed to execute child process "/tony/IBJts" (No such file or directory)
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<St0rmcrow> scunizi: ok, I have just tried reverting to 173, no joy. It takes about 30-40 seconds before the hard drive starts doing anything after I press enter in GRUB
<armence> Why is it that firefox no longer has an icon in my Applications menu?
<Hornet-> LinuxGuy2009, softraid, mdadm
<perlsyntax> ?
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<chiz> box: it might just be a library of functions that your graphics card shares with the r100 series
<Surlent777> armence: Edit that menu entry. Re-type the word "firefox". That'll fix it.
<miramardesign> i right-clicked -> removed  the mail / volume icon in the top panel and not i right click to " add to panel" and there is no volume or mail :( .......
<box> chiz, that's probably the case.
<armence> Surlent777 OK, thanks
<St0rmcrow> scunizi: I'll go back to "current". The problem may be lying somewhere else. Any ideas?
<UltraParadigm> How can I uninstall anything associated with firefox?
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<meowbuntu> scunizi, still for my old computer 8.04 runs better
<Theravadan> I'm about to copy ~ from my old system to my new 10.04 system, is this stupid?
<soreau> box: Your drivers are already installed and working. Is there some particular issue you are having?
<LinuxGuy2009> perlsyntax: gksudo gedit, /etc/apt/sources.list, change all karmic to lucid, save, reload
<Surlent777> UltraParadigm: Open Synaptic, search for firefox in the quick search bar
<Theravadan> old system was 9.10
<armence> Surlent777, Seems like pretty annoying thing to break...
<th0r> Jon_: 30 seconds isn't fast enough. You have to repeat yourself faster if you want help
<perlsyntax> that all i do cool
<miramardesign> any1 know where the volume applet is??????????? (i right-clicked -> removed the mail / volume icon in the top panel and not i right click to " add to panel" and there is no volume or mail  .......')
<jholderman> no config in home
<chiz> box: the error is a bit sketchy though
<today> hi everyone, i have a trouble with my Lucid, it dont mount my DVD RW device, i dont know how to fix it, Could you help me plzz?
<meowbuntu> scunizi, and i will be able to find the old 8.04 posts in the forums way after april 2011.
<paulorrrr> login ubuntu live cd 10.04
<LinuxGuy2009> miramardesign: volume applet has been integrated into indicator applet
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<armence> Is there any ways to make everything go back to brown by the way?
<krow_> Somehow the messaging menu that looks like an envelope has disappeared. Could please someone tell me how i can reactivate it?
<box> soreau, yeah, when i try and run a specific app in Wine then i get the following error: drmRadeonCmdBuffer: -22. Kernel failed to parse or rejected command stream. See dmesg for more info.
<Guest8310> EVOLUTION SUPPOERT ANY ONE?
<Surlent777> armence: There is an included theme called "Homo Sapien"
<miramardesign> thx linuxguy (they have to stop moving stuff around too much)
<LinuxGuy2009> !themes | armence
<ubottu> armence: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<RedXIII> I don't see any type of "animation" that played when starting up karmic koala.
<box> soreau, and dmesg reports: [drm:r100_cs_track_check] *ERROR* [drm] No buffer for z buffer !
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<RedXIII> Is that normal in 10.04?
<today> hi everyone, i have a trouble with my Lucid, it dont mount my DVD RW device, i dont know how to fix it, Could you help me plzz?
<Loshki> armence: very few people have expressed a desire to go back to brown...
<LinuxGuy2009> krow_: right click panel, add to panel, idicator applet.
<miramardesign> Perfrect linxuxguy (UdaMan!!)
<miramardesign> it.back();
<AbuMaia> RedXIII: in 10.04 there are animated dots under the ubuntu logo
<Jon_> i know there's a lot going on here, but is anyone familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac?
<LinuxGuy2009> miramardesign: welcome (I knows it, hehe.)
<RedXIII> No animation plays for me
<armence> Loshki: Well, fair enough... I don't mind having to click on a couple buttons to do it on my machine
<Hornet-> Jon_, today: I know it's busy but try to not spam every single minute
 * meowbuntu thinks that ubuntu 8.04 should never loose support there are too many people for one reason or another who he older computers that it runs better on than newer versions. keep 8.04 and always support it. 
<box> chiz, thanks for all your help though, i think this x1400 card is just a lost cause. i doubt anybody has put any effort into supporting it.
<RedXIII> I see a few lines of text flash by and then the "login" area appears.
<miramardesign> (although i still want to remove the mail since i dont use evolution!!) gmailuser
<netskillsii> hello i am trying to download videos from myspace profile, can anyone provide me with some tools? or command line tools like wget or httrack?
<krow_> <LinuxGuy2009>: thx a lot m8 :)
<Loshki> meowbuntu: by the time 8.04 support goes away, 10.04 should be very stable...
<soreau> box: Ask in #radeon. Some of the radeon developers are working with wine developers to improve this situation as wine has been heavily geared toward the nvidia driver until now
<Jon_> @Hornet "if i don't, how will anyone see my messages?"
<paraplegicpanda> Hey all. Is there any way to access a default Karmic partition (ext4) from Win7?
<Surlent777> I seem to have issues with boot reliability. Simply put, sometimes I can boot just fine, other times I can't. There is no terminal output, it just sits on the plymouth screen, happily dotting away or whatnot. Any ideas on what might be causing this behaviour?
<AbuMaia> RedXIII: you never get a fully purple screen with the "circle of friends"?
<LinuxGuy2009> krow_: glad I could help ya
<fevernova> hey how can i reset the panels in ubuntu
<box> soreau, thanks, i'll try that.
<Hornet-> Jon_, they see them anyway...
<RedXIII> AbuMaia: No
<Surlent777> netskillsii: search synaptic. There's several tools for this purpose.
<LinuxGuy2009> !resetpanels | fevernova
<ubottu> fevernova: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jon_> but no one has yet answered, i don't mean to be a pain
<Theravadan> how can i do an ls ~ and only get the .xyz .abc dirs?
<miramardesign> i guess the mail thing is part of the "social integration"
<chiz> box: have you tried the radeonhd driver?
<meowbuntu> Loshki, but on older computers it will not be that good from what i have notivced. for every newer version of ubuntu since 8.04 its been getting worse on my computer
<Theravadan> ls ~/.* gives me directories not beginning w/ .
<LinuxGuy2009> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Hornet-> Jon_, obviousl nobody knows, it's a very specific question
<armence> LinuxGuy2009, Themes do nothing for the icons though right?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<AbuMaia> RedXIII: interesting.  I have no idea what to do about it, but it's still interesting
<Hornet-> just wait about 5 minutes between spams
<box> chiz, no i have not, and i do not know how. i'm down to try whatever though.
<isurit> i love iphone
<RedXIII> q.q
<jholderman> i tried purging conky and installing it over and I still shows the same script, not sure from where, any ideas?
<UltraParadigm> Surlent777, ok I think I got it all.  Thanks!  I'm going to try andd reinstall.  Hopefully it doesn't crash this time.  4th time installing
<today> hi everyone, i have a trouble with my Lucid, it dont mount my DVD RW device, i dont know how to fix it, Could you help me plzz?
<LinuxGuy2009> armence: Yes there are wallpapers, mouse pojnters, icon themes. human icon theme is now a package you can install/
<bonez2046> blist
<paraplegicpanda> Hey all. Is there any way to access a default Karmic partition (ext4) from Win7?
<Surlent777> UltraParadigm: Good luck man
<Hornet-> jholderman, there's #conky which might be more help
<AbuMaia> miramardesign: do you mean the envelope in the panel?
<LinuxGuy2009> armence: check the software center for human theme
<jholderman> ah thanks
<ratius> Has anyone of you guys lost his network connection after upgrading from a jaunty (server)? I was using a static ip with the dhcp3-client uninstalled and after upgrading I have no more network access. If it's already known could someone point me to the topic?
<Surlent777> paraplegicpanda: Not Ext4 yet that I'm aware of. There's drivers for up to Ext3 though.
<fevernova> linuxguy2009 thanks!
<miramardesign> abu affirmative..
<ratius> I meant Karmic to Lucid ***
<paulorrrr>  i no can login ubuntu live cd 10.04
<LinuxGuy2009> fevernova: quite welcome
<heethuin> heethuin666
<onetinsoldier> paraplegicpanda: i don't think so. i don't think there's a Windows driver for ext4
<netskillsii> Surlent777 - thank you, have you try any? if so, which and what was your experience and your best?  I will check synaptic.
<St0rmcrow> chiz: Sorry to disturb, would you have any tips for an nVidia blank screen boot up problem?
<AbuMaia> miramardesign: you can get rid of it without losing the sound icon by uninstalling indicator-messages from Synaptic
<heethuin> so
<LinuxGuy2009> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jon_> i have the same blank screen issue with ati
<paraplegicpanda> Kk, thanks guys, that's all I needed to know. Looks like I'll just have to wait for this install to finish then boot back into Ubuntu to watch my movie... :-P
<Surlent777> netskillsii: I tend to use the old "check /tmp for the downloaded video" trick. If you're using Firefox, it might be somewhere in your ~/.mozilla/cache or something like that too.
<perlsyntax> linuxguy2009,I not sure how to do it
<LinuxGuy2009> perlsyntax: Do what exactly?
<perlsyntax> edit my sources
<box> damn thing locked up again
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<Loshki> meowbuntu: that's a choice the developer's make. They can improve it if they choose. One way to encourage that is to file appropriate bugs in launchpad...
<LinuxGuy2009> !sources | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<webroasters> can i ask a quick question? Does anyone think it would be wise to get into Python programming with Ubuntu, for the expressed purpose of making a living? Is there a market for this? Just wondering.
<RPG-Master> Is it normal for Rhythmbox to rip CDs at INCREDIBLY slow speeds?
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it.  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9222336
<LinuxGuy2009> webroasters: Maybe try #ubuntu-devs ??
<Surlent777> webroasters: This is a tech support channel...you'd get better results in perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<webroasters> ok, sorry about that
<webroasters> thanks
<tman_> im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but it gets to the first purple screen then switches to go to the install screen. but after that my monitor just turns off but the green light on the side keeps blinking? please help me. here are my specs compaq amd sempron 1.00ghz processer with 512mb of ram.
<Loshki> RPG-Master: most drives will slow down if they encounter read errors. Are you sure your cd is clean?
<box> chiz, sorry i ran out on you like that, had to hard reboot
<Hornet-> I've read that, LinuxGuy2009
<Hornet-> ty though
<meowbuntu> Loshki, its not about that. i have noticed that each version is bigger in size can do more adn supports more moddern computers adn hdwear than 8.04. thus not working as good. also 8.04 is easier with Grub than grub 2
<Typos_King> webroasters:     on the webdev scenario, I'd say yes, many folks lean towards it
<armence> OK, so I know I may sound like someone who complains a lot, but I really don't like the loading screen... Is there any ways I can restore the look of Karmic Koala?
<AbuMaia> lol
<medex> why doesnt adobe flash 10 64 bit beta work in 10.04?
<RPG-Master> Loshki: Yes, perfect. I'm thinking rhythmbox might use cdparanoia at a really high level
<Surlent777> armence: You could attempt to reinstall/set up usplash, I suppose
<Loshki> meowbuntu: I can't argue with you. I personally run 10.04 with grub1, downrev alsa sound, and am considering dumping gdm2 also....
<LinuxGuy2009> medex: did you check the partner repo for flash?
<MHz128> hi
<medex> LinuxGuy2009: adobe-flashplugin cannot be found it says
<Loshki> RPG-Master: I'm not sure what rhythmbox used. Try cdparanoia on its own?
<ArmaX25> alguem fala portugues ai
<LinuxGuy2009> medex: But do you have the partner repo enabled?
<Loshki> !pt | ArmaX25
<ubottu> ArmaX25: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<MHz128> running 10.04: really slow at reading NTFS partition using Nautilus... any ideas?
<UltraParadigm> Surlent777 it works!! YAY!!  I think the new version of Ubuntu doesn't like all the old extentions and support files
<Surlent777> armence: or you could try a different plymouth-theme. Check synaptic for a listing. Use the update-alternatives command to choose a new one (there's GUI front-ends also available in Synaptic...just make sure to run "sudo update-initramfs -u" afterwards
<Jon_> is 10.04 a beta?
<safe> Does it exist a system-wide equalizer?
<medex> LinuxGuy2009: nope
<onetinsoldier> medex: what version of Adobe Flash are you trying to install?
<Surlent777> Jon_: No. It is actually a long-term support version
<UltraParadigm> I uninstall all the configurations and plugins, and now Firefox seems stable
<armence> Surlent777, Thanks
<medex> onetinsoldier: The linux 64bit beta from adobe labs
<LinuxGuy2009> medex: The partner repo is where java, flash, and adobe reader are found.
<onetinsoldier> medex: no version number?
<medex> onetinsoldier: 10
<St0rmcrow> Hi everyone, I have the well-known blank screen problem at boot up just prior to the logon screen. Plus: there is a long delay between GRUB and loading (35-40sec) which makes total load time more than a minute. Any ideas?
<medex> LinuxGuy2009: yeah but the flash has always sucked in that repo
<UltraParadigm> Has anyone else had trouble with Firefox after the Ubuntu upgrade?
<onetinsoldier> medex: i have 10.0.45.2 installed through apt-get....
<Guest29195> Does anyone suffer screen tearing while playing videos? with nvidia card and 10.04
<chiz> stovicek: I somewhat figured that out today
<LinuxGuy2009> medex: Well maybe for 64bit but on 32 its fine
<perlsyntax> yes linuxguy2009
<tman_> im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 but it gets to the first purple screen then switches to go to the install screen. but after that my monitor just turns off and habernates.  here are my specs compaq amd sempron 1.00ghz processer with 512mb of ram.
<onetinsoldier> medex: but not.... 10.1
<Surlent777> UltraParadigm: I notice that my copy doesn't integrate as well with GTK themes anymore, specifically NewSlicknesS2009
<medex> I fixed it
<onetinsoldier> roger
<medex> thanks guys
<perlsyntax> linuxguy2009,i think that the only way i can do if i want 10.04
<jonh> Guest29195: i'm not, i have a 9800m gts and am using the binary drivers
<chiz> St0rmcrow: somewhat figured that out today
<atomicsunset> how do i mount a windows network drive?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: oook...
<St0rmcrow> chiz: I am all ears
<AbuMaia> in 10.04 where else other than Power Management is there settings that control when the screen turns off?
<Surlent777> atomicsunset: Try the network options in Nautilus (the file browser)
<LinuxGuy2009> perlsyntax: Only way you can do what? (have to remember there are 1653 other people here)
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<Surlent777> AbuMaia: That's the only place I know of
<atomicsunset> Surlent777, i get this : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<ratcheer> atomicsunset: Not too hard, but a bit involved. Can I PM you?
<chiz> St0rmcrow: what i ended up with was a bit of a blank screen at boot eventually the boot screen does show up and then you're at the logon screen, this does get the virtual terminals working as well
<atomicsunset> ratcheer, sure!
<alphabuild> Can i talk ATI drivers in here?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AbuMaia> I have Power Management set to never turn off my monitor under any circumstances, yet after installing 10.04, it's been turning off after an undetermined idle time
<chiz> St0rmcrow: the rease the nvidia boot sucks is because it isn't able to use kms
<perlsyntax> upgrade the package
<onetinsoldier> atomicsunset: you probably want to look into 'samba'. can't help you with it, but that's probably what you'll want to start looking at
<perlsyntax> to ubuntu 10.04
<Astruvis> hey I have some problems installing ubuntu
<St0rmcrow> chiz: At this point I am not sure I mind the blank screen so much
<Surlent777> AbuMaia: I seem to have a similar issue in Windows 7...no idea in either case =/
<chiz> St0rmcrow: anyways can you paste your /etc/default/grub ?
<onetinsoldier> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<the20year1> ok , i've got a ubuntu iso file , how do I copy it to a USB drive for a live USB version?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: I am on my Mac at the moment, let me see if I can remote connect
<Loshki> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chiz> St0rmcrow: well if you hate it being blank you can have it spew text
<LinuxGuy2009> the20year1: system admin startup disk creator
<Surlent777> hey now, I'm using an nvidia card, and my boot looks like it did in Virtualbox...but could this DKMS thing be the reason I can't always boot?
<bonez2046> !windows networking
 * meowbuntu loves puppy linux 1st. adn ubuntu8.04 2nd.
<St0rmcrow> chiz: I meant that what I dislike is not the blank screen, is the delay
<Jon_> i tried to create a usb installer yesterday with no luck at all
<bonez2046> !networking
<meowbuntu> Loshki, sounds like you need to get ubuntu8.04
<the20year1> i did it a year ago , worked fine till I forgot my ubuntu password, now i wana try it again :D
<St0rmcrow> chiz: 9.04 booted up within 25-30 seconds
<Jon_> i had to burn the iso to disk
<v_creative> is there a trick to getting gwibber to accept your facebook account?
<halvors> When will server guide for Ubuntu Lucid Lynx be published?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: and 10.04 takes a whole minute to boot up
<AbuMaia> the20year1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<perlsyntax> linuxguy2009,I not sure how to get them to lucid.
<St0rmcrow> chiz: it sounds like the hard drive is doing nothing for the first 30 seconds
<halvors> Someone want to help me with the mailserver?
<AbuMaia> oops, I was too late
<St0rmcrow> chiz: just standing there
<meowbuntu> Loshki, saves all that config. or y not create your own side distro of ubuntu from it
<LinuxGuy2009> perlsyntax: Do you have any custom repos added?
<Jon_> installing from a usb should be easy, getting the software ONTO the usb stick in the first place was my problem
<alphabuild> LinuxGuy2009: so just follow 9.10 install on 10.04 is your recommendation?
<medex> LinuxGuy2009: flash on 64bit tends to be pretty horrible, so adobe labs put out a beta which is a lot better.
<perlsyntax> idon't think so
<Astruvis> If I install the the windows installer, it runs, but then when I boot to ubuntu, it freezes unless I use verbose mode(whatever that is) and then when I reboot after it installs it wont run ubuntu and just shows winxp
<conner> need a tad bit of help, i need to play a dvd but im a unix noob and i cant get it to work
<likewhoa211> Can someone please help me disable tap-to-click on a "elantech" touchpad, ive tried all the howtos on the wiki and none seem to work.
<Loshki> meowbuntu: I moved to 10.04 a couple of days ago. To my surprise, it's been stable enough that I didn't have to downgrade...
<LinuxGuy2009> alphabuild: no idea what your asking there
<alphabuild> LinuxGuy2009: fot ATI drivers
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: i've used unetbootin before. worked good for me
<Surlent777> v_creative: "it works on mine". =/ Perhaps try manually editing the configuration file? Or maybe see if you can find a daily gwibber build PPA for lucid, in the hopes it is already fixed?
<meowbuntu> Loshki, you taylor it to older os if it runs better on them
<onetinsoldier> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jon_> is that pc software, or os x?
<Surlent777> conner: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras first, i.e. open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<LinuxGuy2009> alphabuild: Did you check System->Admin->Hardware drivers first?
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: unetbootin? there's a Linux and Windows version i believe
<Astruvis> someone help me x.x
<halvors> I cant install my emailserver the Karmic serverguide does not work amd lucid guide is not published ;(
<LinuxGuy2009> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jon_> onetinsoldier: i'm on osx, couldn't figure out a way to get the 10.04 installer installed on the usb stick
<alphabuild> LinuxGuy2009: yeah. none there fglrx from apt-get fails so i was going to use binary
<Loshki> meowbuntu: well as I say, I've downgraded selected bits, but I expect 10.04 to steadily improve over the next few months....
<Jon_> so i just burned it to disk, now i'm stuck with the black screen due to lack of ati drivers
<chiz> St0rmcrow: you could try disabling the splash and quiet mode to debug what's going on, this will give you a more verbose startup
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: ahh, roger that., don't know when it comes to os x
<ozfalcon> Are keyservers down?
<tman_> my comp screen habernates when trying to install ubuntu 10.04?
<conner> can anyone help me get set up to play a DVD?
<meowbuntu> Loshki, i agree that 40.04 is quite stable but on my computer 8.04 runs more stable than 10.04. bet i'm not teh only persion with an older computer than find that
<Surlent777> conner: see above
<alphabuild> LinuxGuy2009: i get errors in stall log with binary though. probably a prereq
<LinuxGuy2009> alphabuild: Wish i could be more help, I only use Nvidia, and i know there downloadable drivers from the website dont yet work. So not sure about ATI.
<The_Eccentric> if i want to make an ftp sever which i can access from a web page i need apache install as well right
<The_Eccentric> ?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: is this done by editing the grub.cfg?
<meowbuntu> 4.04 = 10.04
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<sebsebseb> I thought Plymouth would work well, after upgrading Karmic to Lucid,  and now I have and well nope.  Kubuntu theme loaded all weird looking,  which I found interesting so had to re boot the computer quite a few times, to see how it would look the next time,  untill I basically got bored of that.  Xubuntu theme I only saw once or twice, that seemed to load ok.  However default Ubuntu logo theme and the text one, well sometimes they would load up
<bonez2046> where could I find linux/windows networking help?
<chiz> no its in /etc/default/grub
<sebsebseb> fine, but other times no.  Basically on boot up,  black screen for a while,  then the theme or green flash of light, and the log in basically.  Or even worse,  some load up messages and ubuntu tty1 asking for  the username, and then put that in the password.  Then it will go to the log in screen if details are put in there or not.  Before on karmic on there, it would say in text about ubuntu shutting down,  and now it's like it has kind of swapped
<sebsebseb> over those kind of messages, to the boot up.
<FloodBot4> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<halvors> Someone could help med?
<chiz> St0rmcrow: its in /etc/default/grub
<sebsebseb> oh long paragraph is flooding :D
<ozfalcon> Are keyservers down?
<LinuxGuy2009> figures
<Astruvis> can I post a link to a picture in this chat?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: let me have a look
<chiz> St0rmcrow: after you edit it you need to run update-grub2 to push the changes to grub.cfg
<Loshki> meowbuntu: I would expect that. 10.04 is very stable considering it is a brand new release, but it *is* new...
<chiz> St0rmcrow: in /etc/default/grub you should see a line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<chiz> St0rmcrow: comment that out
<ozfalcon> Are keyservers down?
<Loshki> ...Stupid floodbot4...
<halvors> Someone know howto setup Postfix/dovecot server on ubuntu 10.04???
<PeterDrop> hi all
<PeterDrop> i forgot backup my database before delete windows, can i recover my mysql database with mi files? ( mid, myd frm)
<Astruvis> Can anyone tell me from this why it wont load ubuntu? http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/7991/27781345.png
<chiz> St0rmcrow: do you see another with vga= in it?
<Jon_> how is 10.04?
<tman_> my monitor's screen habernates when trying to install ubuntu 10.04?
<Surlent777> halvors: you're probably better off searching google
<Jon_> er, how old rather
<Surlent777> a couple of days
<St0rmcrow> chiz: let me see if I can provide a full paste of it
<Jon_> is it likely to expect drivers for iMac's 27" video?
<halvors> I have really tryed it for about 3 years but i cant do it :(
<Jon_> i mean, is it only a matter of time
<AbuMaia> Jon_ less than a week
<NMFTM> I'm making an SSH key pair. Will using 4096 bits make doing stuff remotely siginficently slower than 2048 bit?
<Theravadan> after going from ext4 to ext3, 10.04 is pretty awesome
<LinuxGuy2009> !requirements | Astruvis
<ubottu> Astruvis: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how i can upgrade my apt-get to 10.04?
<sebsebseb> So any ideas about the plymouth issue people?
<chiz> St0rmcrow: ok
<halvors> apt-get upgrade dist
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: it's giving me hell too. Sometimes it boots, sometimes it just sits there =/
<perlsyntax> i try that
<bonez2046> networking?
<Jon_> i'm going to attempt to install 10.04 on my 12 yr old powermac G4 running 400mhz
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: oh right
<Surlent777> perlsyntax: try editing your sources.list first, replacing every instance of karmic with lucid (at least with the official repos)
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: upgrade or clean install?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: upgrade from Karmic, which was a clean install
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it.  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9222336
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: yeah exactly sometimes it like sits there
<cheezey> so how do I disable the mod+A short cut? i'ts not in the keyboard shortcut menu nor compiz
<halvors> :'(
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: don't think that will meet the minimum required specs
<perlsyntax> Surlent777,Where do i find them?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: it seems to have crashed, but then I press the power button, and I see the dots do their shut down thing
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon_: ubuntu system rquirements call for 1Ghz. 400mhz is a bit slow. Maybe xubuntu or lubuntu might be better for you?
<paulorrrr> what login live cd 10.04
<perlsyntax> You mean the PPA
<Jon_> i won't know until i try it lol
<halvors> Someone is expert on mailservers here???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Jon_> don't waste question marks please
<maddeth> lol Jon_
<perlsyntax> ??
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I just do a kernel reboot (alt+printscreen+b) and try again...sometimes, inexplicably, removing the "splash quiet" seems to make it work, but when I made that permanent nothing happened
<Loshki> NMFTM: I've never tried a key longer than 1024. Note that the key gets used at login time, but once authentication is complete, it's not used, so though it may slow down the initial login, it shouldn't affect bulk encryption...
<Hornet-> somewhere in africa, a child is now unable to ask a question
<Surlent777> perlsyntax: I think it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxGuy2009> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<St0rmcrow> chiz: www.copypaste.at/1142
<perlsyntax> i check
<lipinski> How does one get from 10.04 beta to LTS?  Does simply updating do it?
 * sebsebseb Is annoyeed that the Ubuntu developers didn't do Plymouth correctly,  plus there are some other things in Lucid that I don't particulary like.  Also they started annoying me a tiny little bit in 9.04 by default, but then things got worse.  I might seriously think about putting another distro on the other computer, and I know which one already :)
<Loshki> halvors: mailservers is kind of a specialised field...
<Astruvis> I have all the things it should require according to that, 1 gb ram 4 CPU 2.40GHz, and that stuff, why wont ubuntu run x.x
<chiz> St0rmcrow: comment out GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" vga=799"
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: If I ever switched it would be to Debian or Arch I think
<Loshki> lipinski: yes, simply updating the beta should get you up to date with the lts I believe...
<undecim> lipinski: You have all the same repos installed, so yes, that should do it.
<St0rmcrow> chiz: OK, done and restarting now
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: I would put Mandriva on the other computer, if going to do another distro,  already running Mandriva One 2010 on here since November, and like it a lot.
<lipinski> Loshki: undecim: Thanks.
<Astruvis> would acronins startup recovery stop ubunutu from working?
<Jon_> question:  a friend of mine, running a custom pc with windows, installed 10.04 and is raving about it, he has the exact same video card as my iMac 27" has, but he couldn't, or wouldn't tell me the drivers he used to get his video functional, or even if he had any problems at all.  if i can get him to track it down, that should resolve the issue i'm having, is that logical?
<Reallycool> is it possible to install ubuntu on external storage?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: the boot up was meant to be improved, not the opposite, hrm
<Theravadan> odd, cox has blocked the resolving of chatroulette.com
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon_: 10.04 with Docky running is like schweeeet!
<perlsyntax> mmm
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: also the other users, uhmm telling them, how things work still sure, but boot up may be weird etc, that would be sucky
<Jon_> what's docky?
<undecim> Reallycool: Yes, just make sure you choose the correct drive when setting up partitions and use the "Advanced" button on the last step before installing to make sure that you install the bootloader to the proper drive (usually /dev/sdb)
<LinuxGuy2009> !docky
<LinuxGuy2009> crap
<chiz> St0rmcrow: you need to run update-grub2 after you make those changes
<Astruvis> is there anyway I can like submit a ticket for an assured responce?
<Hornet-> nope
<frankS2> hello i am running ubuntu hardy, and id like to update to something newer, how can i do that?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I am most upset by this, as I found out how to change the theme and love the solar look...but it's useless either way if it doesn't boot reliably. By the way, do you know what nosetmode or whatever that is does, exactly? I've seen that floating around in connection with Plymouth
<chiz> St0rmcrow: if its too late you can press e on your selection in the grub menu and just remove those options there
<undecim> Reallycool: If you have, for example, two internal drives and are installing to an external drive, the external drive should be /dev/sdc
<Reallycool> got it
<kerebrus> Is there anyway to find out if ubuntu is detecting my dvd player? it worked previously then stopped so I reinstalled works find under windows but not ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon_: Docky is in the Lucid repos, its a great drop in for simulating OSX dock. Its nice.
<Sereph> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and something keeps changing the permissions of the files in /dev/ any idea what it could be?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: yeah quite a few themes that can be used instead in the repo, but I guess none of them will be that good
<Reallycool> so, just from the default installer, then?
<Loshki> Astruvis: I don't think so, unless you're paying someone for support....
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - are you running the 10.04
<Reallycool> undecim: so, just from the default installer, then?
<CracKWaK1> man the way the boot screen looks with the proprietary nvidia drivers blows
<Surlent777> CracKWaK1: How does it look? What is different?
<LinuxGuy2009>  hiexpo: Yes I am and loving it. Need some assistance?
<ozfalcon> anyone have problems with keyserver?
<Guest8310> EVOLUTION SETUP SUPPORT
<onetinsoldier> ooof, ff just crashed
<St0rmcrow> chiz: Here goes a restart
<St0rmcrow> chiz: but it's stuck on the shutdown splash
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - naw not yet still with 9.10 / is it better
<Jon_> LinuxGuy2009:  i'm having issues even getting 10.04 installed on my iMac 27"
<St0rmcrow> chiz: and refuses to shut down
<Jon_> that's why i'm here
<AbuMaia> St0rmcrow: I experience that shutdown hang too occasionally
<Jon_> to find out if it can be done yet
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: i think Docky is like the following Windows product by Stardock --> http://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/
<chiz> St0rmcrow: did you run the update-grub2?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: oh and the purple uh.  looked ok the boot up and such in vm, but then for real it's like NO!
<LinuxGuy2009>  hiexpo: Well you might be asking the wrong person. I ditched 9.10 cause it woudnt even boot after fresh install on 5 different machines.
<St0rmcrow> chiz: yes
<Guest8310> how do i set my evolution?
<CracKWaK1> well its all distorted, its a pretty well known issue and theres a bug report on it
<ozfalcon> hiexpo, No I just moved from 9.10 to 10.04. Seems to me to be better.
<chiz> St0rmcrow: oh good
<LinuxGuy2009>  hiexpo: 9.10 god pretty bad reviews also.
<tonoortiz> hello
<chiz> CracKWaK1: you probably just need to tweak your boot options
<perlsyntax> This to upgrade my apt  do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<Surlent777> How curious. I'm using an nvidia gts 250 with the "normal" restricted drivers and it looks just as it did in virtualbox, except without the yellow/green negative the second before the login screen =/
<ozfalcon> Yeah. 9.10 was poor quality.
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: it said I was using the propritary driver, I checked that soon after the upgrade
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: and the recommended one for Nivida
<perlsyntax> if i am right.
<RedXIII> What's the default appearance theme of 10.04?
<kerebrus> 10.04 LTS is awesome
<askhader> Hey, I have Ubuntu set up and after a reboot on lucid lynx my house stopped working. Any ideas how I may fix this?
<v_creative> anyone for facebook + gwibber issues?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I'm running the same =/
<ozfalcon> Anyone able to add mediabuntu keys?
<RedXIII> is it "Ambiance"?
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: yeah exactly it seems,  they keep on messing something up in each release now as of 9.04,  it could be a hardware issue, or a end user issue
<LinuxGuy2009> RedXIII: radiance and ambiance are the new "light" themes
<St0rmcrow> chiz: it took 33 seconds after the GRUB screen for any text to appear
<St0rmcrow> chiz, then the system loaded within 7 seconds
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: well 9.04 is a great release, except something I didn't like by default
<RedXIII> oof
<RedXIII> both are pretty ugly.
<Surlent777> haha
<CracKWaK1> well its a problem because the proprietary drivers are user-mode while plymouth requires kernel-mode drivers to look decent
<LinuxGuy2009> !themes | RedXIII
<ubottu> RedXIII: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: was that at me?
<Surlent777> Red
<NMFTM> Loskhi: Thanks
<RedXIII> I like to go with the default everything
<hiexpo> i never had any problems with 9.10 / what is dif in 10.04
<RedXIII> For some reason or another.
<spvensko> hi, i have a desktop that connects to the internet wirelessly but requires firmware drivers for the wireless card to work correctly, is there a way to use a USB stick to transfer the computer since a wired connection is not available?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: clean install 10.04?  uh could do, but  I was going to have it themed like well older version of Ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> RedXIII: Dont like it, dont use it, simple enough.
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: plus I was thinking about removing Ubuntu One  and the music store and such
<Reallycool> undecim: ok, when making a boot USB, is it supposed to take a long time to "create a persistence file"?
<gh0zt> i've got a usb tv tuner is there a generic player i can use to watch tv?
<Therstrium> anyone know how to enable synaptic multitouch in 10.04?
<AbuMaia> wow, almost 2 minutes of silence... nice
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<RedXIII> I'm more of a "complain but no action" kind of guy,.
<LinuxGuy2009> Reallycool:  might depend on age of device, read/write speeds suported
<chiz> St0rmcrow: can you paste your grub.cfg?
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<paulorrrr> what login live cd 10.04
<wizkoder> switched from kde to gnome yesterday. Still feel strange but starting time is great and its a lot more stable!
<Theravadan> ubuntu is rock solid I can finally ditch windows 7... I'm so excited right now.
<wizkoder> how do I achive it that miro and tomboy get started when I start the computer?
<LinuxGuy2009> wizkoder: New kde looks great but yeah i had plasma widgets hopping around on there own and wierd stuff.
<St0rmcrow> chiz: www.copypaste.at/1143
<onetinsoldier> wizkoder: which version of ubuntu?
<Surlent777> wizkoder: System > Preferences > Startup applications, iirc
<Theravadan> hmm i will ravage the windows key by making it do something of my liking.
<wizkoder> LinuxGuy2009: Same here. Will wait at least 6 month before trying it again
<spvensko> hi, i have a desktop that connects to the internet wirelessly but requires firmware drivers for the wireless card to work correctly, is there a way to use a USB stick to transfer the computer since a wired connection is not available?
<R0b0t1> YO DAWGS, my upgrade to 10.04 was miserable. Is there anyway to undo it? The upgrading process seemed to have fucked something up, as the mouse and keyboard do no longer work. I'd prefer to not have to reinstall. If reinstalling is my only option, how might I back up as many settings as possible? I was going to copy my /home/ over, should that contain a lot of my settings?
<wizkoder> onetinsoldier: 10.04
<LinuxGuy2009> wizkoder: Ill bet Kubuntu 10.04.1 will be nice by then. ;)
<chiz> St0rmcrow: brb
<St0rmcrow> chiz: ok
<sebsebseb> R0b0t1: is your boot up ok?
<onetinsoldier> wizkoder: roger.
<R0b0t1> sebsebseb: Yes.
<R0b0t1> sebsebseb: Just no mouse or keyboard.
<sebsebseb> R0b0t1: mine messed up big time after upgrade
<R0b0t1> So, like, I can't logon.
<LinuxGuy2009> Same for Ubuntu 10.04.1, it will end up being a workhorse in the end.
<sebsebseb> R0b0t1: also Surlent777 's
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<Reallycool> everyone here: can I now start all of my questions with "YO DAWGS"?
<kerebrus> wow 10.04 isnt working for you guys? I had zero problems installing it and have no issues since.
<Jon_> maybe i should just simplify the question to, ati radeon HD 4850 drivers.... for 10.04? lol
<sebsebseb> kerebrus: clean install or upgrade?
<Jon_> i think the 'iMac' part is freaking everyone out
<LinuxGuy2009> Reallycool:  sure as long as its a support question.
<kerebrus> Sebsebseb both
<Therstrium> how do you enable multitouch touchpad on 10.04? my netbook has a multitouch pad, would like to use it in 10.04
<Axident-Desire> q
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: If that was a question directed at me, yeah, it boots after a few tries. It's booted now and otherwise running excellently.
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: sometimes plymouth boots ok yeah, but a lot of the time it messes up, like that for you as well?
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: hmmm. i have a radeon 4850 hd. i didn't do anyting special. just using the default open source driver that 10.04 installs.
<earthfamily> I upgraded from Karmic to Lynx. Everything worked fine except youtubes. I read that my older ati 9550 card is not covered under Lynx. Is there any way I can go back to Karmic without reinstalling ?
<Axident-Desire> 10.4
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: basically yeah, sometimes it works, other times it just hangs and looks pretty
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: ever get anything about ubuntu tt1  asking for user name and password?
<onetinsoldier> earthfamily: nope... downgrading is not supported
<Jon_> the problem is , onetinsoldier, that once i select 'install from disc' the screen goes black, and doesn't ever come on again, i've force-shutdown the machine three times
<AbuMaia> I had a few issues doing the Update Manager upgrade to 10.04, but they were all resolved when I did a clean install from disk over top of the upgrade
<earthfamily> Or does anyone know how I can find and install an open-siurce ati driver ...
<Loshki> earthfamily: not unless you made a full backup before you upgraded....
<jb12> hey all\
<LtHummus> If I installed 10.04 RC and now all my packages are up to date, do I have the full release?
<undecim> Reallycool: yes, the default installer.
<Flannel> LtHummus: Yes
<AfC> What's the command to run to get the GTK front end for dpkg-reconfigure [lucid]?
<AbuMaia> LtHummus: yup
<LtHummus> Flannel: AbuMaia: thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> LtHummus: yes
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: no. Matter of fact, the only terminal output I get PERIOD is if I turn off quiet splash, and all that is is something about turning on the console framebuffer at like 100x77 or something. Sometimes it boots, other times it don't, either way.
<undecim> Reallycool: or the USB Startup Disk Creator
<jb12> iam doing the upgrade throught terminal is that ok..anyone have problem with that
<onetinsoldier> Jon_: roger. i don't know what the issue would be. perhaps a bios setting? really hate those evil black screens
<earthfamily> I'm told to use the open-source ati driver , but ive looked around lots and cant find it
<chiz> St0rmcrow: you should be seeing text right away, within 2 seconds
<Jon_> since it's a mac, it doesn't have a bios setting at all
<Jon_> another noob question, how do you guys insert your names into posts?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: I know, but I am not....
<Surlent777> jb12: you have our permission to do so
<chiz> St0rmcrow: can I see your dmesg
<Jon_> i tried clicking them, and it opened a whisper chat
<jb12> hahah thx
<AbuMaia> jb12: it might be better to do a clean install rather than an upgrade, but it's your choice
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon_:  just copy a name with your mouse and put a : after it
<jb12> yah only doing cause i cant intall on cd..
<Jon_> o
<Jon_> ty
<Loshki> jb12: do a full backup first if you can, in case it all goes horribly wrong...
<LtHummus> I have x11vnc installed and I want to vnc in to a new gdm session instead of on the default (display 0?).  How do I do this?
<Surlent777> Jon_: Try typing part of a name and hitting tab, it might do that automatically for you
<jb12> cd  gone bonkers
<St0rmcrow> chiz: how can i pull that up?
<jb12> cd drive
<AbuMaia> Jon_: or you can type the first few letters then hit tab
<Jon_> Surlent777: ah, yes, tab worked, neato
<wizkoder> what does ubuntu one save for me to the cloud? WOuld you recommend doing that?
<xfact> Jon_, Or you can press tab after writing half of the user's name, that easier and safe
<gh0zt> how do i list usb devices?
<marczuverink> For some reason lucids background on the gdm login screen turned into the orchid wallpaper,how do I get the default back? I tried reinstalling ubuntu-artwork
<Jon_> AbuMaia: it makes the response to you, or me, darker, standing out from regular chat
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: anyway all the plymouth thmes in the Ubuntu repo are ugly really
<xfact> ohh
<LinuxGuy2009> gh0zt: sudo lsusb
<chiz> St0rmcrow: dmesg > output.file
<AbuMaia> wizkoder: I'm an old fogey and don't trust sending my info to a computer I don't control
<Reallycool> undecim: the activity light on the drive went off LONG AGO and it's still writing a persistence file, what's going on?
<AbuMaia> Jon_:  exactly
<Loshki> AbuMaia: some people would call that being smart...
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I think the solar one is pretty neat, and that Kubuntu's default is gorgeous :)
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: the kubuntu default kept on loading differnetly each time
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: solar one is alright yeah, I tried that in a vm before
<wizkoder> AbuMaia: Heard lately that a guy has been convicted because he had data in google docs. guess the same could happen with canonical :-(
<LinuxGuy2009> Reallycool: if your using the ubuntu startup disk creator and it doesnt work then give unetbootin a try.
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: when 10.04 was in development
<LinuxGuy2009> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<undecim> Maybe the USB drive overheated after writing all those files.
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: Due to the way Synaptic was wanting to play, that ended up being my default. It always looked consistant for me, just like the screenshots :(
<undecim> Reallycool:  Maybe the USB drive overheated after writing all those files.
<gh0zt> thanks linuxguy
<a-stray-laptop> hullo all, i changed my startup session into xbmc to test, but now i can't get back into gnome D:
<a-stray-laptop> what do i do
<Surlent777> a-stray-laptop: on the main GDM screen simply change it back
<onetinsoldier> !info unetbootin
<a-stray-laptop> i dont see the option?
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 377-1 (lucid), package size 225 kB, installed size 664 kB
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: I know Plymouth can just be removed, but than what would get instead?
<Surlent777> a-stray-laptop: it'd be the same option you used to choose xmbc in the first place, I think
<LinuxGuy2009> a-stray-laptop: you can change the session on the login screen as always.
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: usplash, I guess?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: the text log in?  username and password?
<a-stray-laptop> LinuxGuy2009: i don't see that :/
<a-stray-laptop> i guess it could be cut off by the overscan
<LinuxGuy2009> a-stray-laptop: on 10.04 you need to select a user first before you will see the session list.
<Reallycool> undecim: I think it wrote it, how do I know?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: plymouth shouldn't have anything to do with GDM, should it?
<ScoobySnack> lo
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: inded it shoudn't, but my boot up got like console log in or whatever
<St0rmcrow> chiz: www.copypaste.at/1144
<a-stray-laptop> does it show at the top or bottom?
<Reallycool> undecim: I pressed cancel and it shows up as boot in gparted...
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: when messing up sometimes
<LinuxGuy2009> a-stray-laptop: bottom
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: That's really weird...haven't seen that yet
<Marupa> Hi everyone, I think I'm in need of either a good howto, or some one on one help.  Trying to install 10.04 on raid 0+1, the installer can see the two 0s, but not the 1 that makes it up.  Any suggestions?
<a-stray-laptop> LinuxGuy2009:
<a-stray-laptop> er
<a-stray-laptop> thanks a bunch
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: the tt1 or whatever it was    asking for a user name, and then put that in and it wants password.  or if just leave it alone,  it will load up the log in screen after a bit.
<a-stray-laptop> it was cut off by the tv's overscan :(
<LinuxGuy2009> Marupa: fakeraid?
<Marupa> LinuxGuy2009, yes.
<LinuxGuy2009> Marupa: not supported
<LinuxGuy2009> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: hve you had the green flash of light?
<domo> hey guys besides powetop, what are better ways to increase battery life in ubuntu? it's my biggest concern when switching
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: only in virtualbox
<onetinsoldier> guess only fakeroot is supported when it comes to fake stuff eh? lol
<Jon_> could anyone suggest the proper Ubuntu install for powerpc 400Mhz?, i can't seem to get the 10.04 to start up from disk at all
<Surlent777> domo: try googling "granola" by miserware
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: yeah I got that in virtualbox, but sometimes I am getting it on that computer as well
<LinuxGuy2009> !ppc | Jon_
<ubottu> Jon_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: that's virtualbox on this computer
<Marupa> Blegh.  Would it be better to just go the 4x raid1 way?  less space, but should work, right?
<ScoobySnack> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: yeah, it uses its own generic video driver. Should be the same on any computer.
<LinuxGuy2009> Jon_: Im sure there are more than just ubuntu that you can run on it.
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I think it actually lists it as some Intel card, iirc
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: even the just text boot up,  the one when it can't just do a graphical boot up, even that one, works oddly
<Jon_> o
<Jon_> i'm linux retarded
<sebsebseb> Jon_: maybe so, but you can learn
<LinuxGuy2009> Cant wait for a newer release of vbox for lucid.
<sebsebseb> Jon_: what's up?
<Surlent777> LinuxGuy2009: same
<Jon_> i just want an alternative to mac os, on both my macs, i had been using ubuntu since 8.10, used 9.04, and had hoped to upgraded to 10.04
<onetinsoldier> vbox run Win98 ok?
<Tekno> sure
<Jon_> however it seems my older powerpc won't run 10.04
<onetinsoldier> cool
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it.  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9222336
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: Curiously, I think I noticed that certain themes affected my booting...the ones that showed meters seemed to fail less, though the one with the infinity sign went uber-slow the first time
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: Mandriva's Plymouth is awesome,  nice spinning circle with the logo, and then esc for verbose/text mode.  Just on this newer monitor I have I get some black on the right hand screen, since plymouth doesn't like certain resolutions.
<chiz> St0rmcrow: I'm not sure what the delay is.  There isn't anything that stands out in dmesg
<LinuxGuy2009>  Jon_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/20100428/
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: It works, but it's not perfect. You're gonna want to find rain20.zip on the internet and use it, and find Display Doctor to get a decent resolution
<chopin> is it ridiculous to even attempt to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit jaunty or is it relatively simple?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: could it be a grub issue?
<Jon_> ty
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009,  - did ya get your image from a torrent?
<Surlent777> chopin: It's impossible to upgrade. Gotta do a fresh install afaik
<chiz> St0rmcrow: the first 22 seconds of your dmesg are very similar to mine
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: oh... roger. thanks for the heads up!
<chopin> awesome :(
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: so no I am tempted again to maybe put on the other computer,  plus I got a nice control centre for setting up things, that's graphical, and nice themes by default, and so on.
<LinuxGuy2009> hiexpo: Yes i did. I got ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu all from torrents.
<Sensiva> Hello all, How can I replace the normal Run Application dialog in Gnome with gmrun ?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: now not no above
<chiz> St0rmcrow: it could be grub.  I don't know though
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: I did it recently so I could play Lego Island =P
<hiexpo> LinuxGuy2009, kool
<St0rmcrow> chiz: I'll see if I can ask those guys
<LinuxGuy2009> Legos for the win!
<jb12> anyone like 10.04 lts..
<chiz> St0rmcrow: right on
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I wish they would have tested this better...this is an LTS =(. I'd be content if we could get some sort of patch or at least a viable workaround
<LinuxGuy2009> jb12: Lucid is great give it a try.
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: agreed it's LTS
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: and here we are with this rather odd Plymouth issue
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: roger. i was kind of thinking of playing a little bit of an old, and would now be considered pretty simplistic, rts game called Dune 2000 by Westwood Studios ;-)
<R0b0t1> Yo guys.
<cheezey> so how do I disable the mod+A shortcut? it's not in the keyboard shortcut menu nor compiz. =\
<Loshki> Surlent777: one important way to make 10.04 better is to file bugs for the problems...
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: Retro gamin' ftw
<St0rmcrow> chiz: cause the point is, the computer is totally silent, prior to any activity
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: :)
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: well personally from what I have seen of Lucid,  in virtual machine testing, but also the other computer so far,  I find it a joke as LTS.  Also what do they offer business users in the desktop version? I mean proper business features, abosutly nothing that's what.  I think server version has some features for them, but not done one of those yet.
<onetinsoldier> wine choked on it
<Surlent777> Loshki: I'm trying to find out what exactly the issue is...I hate filing generic HEY GUYS IT'S BORKED reports =(
<R0b0t1> Hello. I am going to have to reinstall due to the faulty upgrade process... I wish to retain as many settings as possible. How might I do this? Would backing up my /home/ folder be enough?
<chiz> St0rmcrow: and its before your kernel is loaded and after you pick from the boot loader
<Loshki> Surlent777: fair enough...
<LinuxGuy2009> sebsebseb: Your always grumble grumble grumble, shame on ubuntu, grumble. hehe
<St0rmcrow> chiz: yep
<jb12> LinuxGuy2009,  thx i will just waiting to install
<tman_> my monitor's screen habernates when trying to install ubuntu 10.04?
<tman_> any suggestions
<AfC> tman_: just press shift or move the mouse or something?
<jadakren> R0b0t1, you should put /home on a seperate partition this time around.
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: Ubuntu used to be rather great,  untill 9.04/9.10  ,but then since 9.04  I been giving them chances,  hopeing a newer release would be better for me, but then they let me down some how with something.
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: move the mouse or tap a key to wake your screen?
<tman_> it habernates it won't come back on
<tman_> its like locked down
<AbuMaia> R0b0t1: I second jadakren's suggestion
<tman_> i've never had this problem before
<R0b0t1> jadakren: Yeah. I was going to completely redo my partitioning.
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: Jaunty was my favorite release, I think, but Karmic was nice to me for the most part. Some minor sound issues here and there, but the affected apps could be run in a tty/framebuffer and worked fine there, so I was cool with it
<Loshki> sebsebseb: 9.X was disappoint, but in a couple of months, I expect 10.04 to be really stable...
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Did you do an md5sum or verify disc on boot?
<St0rmcrow> chiz: well, thanks for looking into it so far
<chiz> St0rmcrow: no problem
<R0b0t1> jadakren: Would most of my settings be in my /home/, though? For firefox, and etc.
<sebsebseb> Loshki: no can still download 9.04 or 9.10,  9.04 gets untill October with support, 9.10 gets until April next year.
<jadakren> R0b0t1, yes
<tman_> when i click any menu on the disk my screen habernates and locks up
<sebsebseb> Loshki: oh I read that wrong
<TomV-415> I'm thinking about upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10 on my old Dell D800. (Nvidia graphics) anyone done that?   I'm curious how easy/hard it would be to 'roll back' to 9.10 if it doesn't work well for me.
<sebsebseb> Loshki: disapoint not disappeared
<Surlent777> R0b0t1: all user settings are stored in /home. Defaults and system-wide settings are stored in other places, such as /etc/
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Still have the original ISO?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: not my best typing day today...
<jadakren> TomV-415, you can't rollback
<tman_> yes
<TomV-415> Anyone rolled back to 9.10 after upgrading to 10.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: md5sum image.iso
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: Loshki has a point they will fix certain things in Lucid as time goes on, however as far as I know it's still only security updates.
<tman_> ok one sec
<TomV-415> jadakren: I guess I can also do a full backup, and then reinstall...yetch.
<hiexpo> always mdchecksum
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: that's why I don't get all  these people who think a LTS becomes magically way more stable, after a point release
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: Yeah, I'm kind of counting on an upgrade fixing it, but as I implied before I'd like to file an appropriate bug report to help out if I can get a bit more information on where it's screwing up =/
<tman_> im running the command
<LinuxGuy2009> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso or 3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<enigmajr> hey guys
<tman_> its done
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: paste the md5sum here or whats the last 5 characters?
<kerebrus> Does ubuntu have a diagnostic tool for hardware?
<tman_> d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: I think it may be soon time to dump Ubuntu on the other computer as well,  at least I know that the distro that I am thinking about putting on, will work rather well indeed
<o2oo> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Your iso is good. Did you verify the burn?
 * jadakren resists the urge to be sarcastic
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I'm not very willing to change distros because I've tweaked the expletive out of this one, and I feel I can't live without the package manager =( That and for the most part it's been good to me.
<tman_> whats weird is the same cd worked fine on my laptop
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: hoepfuly by 10.10 they will have got things properly good with Ubuntu again,  but I have a feeling that won't be quite the case
<tman_> it installed fine
<tman_> its just my desktop
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: oh you can run apt-get and synaptic in other distros as well
<meowbuntu> oceania
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Ok, Might have to use the alternate disk maybe?
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Desktop older than the laptop?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I'm aware of that, and Arch has its pacman system, but the selection isn't quite the same...even Linux Mint, which is based directly off of Ubuntu, has some unique packages not directly related to it, for instance (i.e. qlix)
<ScoobySnack> greezmunkey: heh
<tman_> yeah my desktops 4 years old my laptops only a year and a half
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_:1Ghz, 512MB ram, 5GB hdd
<Surlent777> 5GB hard drive? seriously?
<westinghouse> only 512mb ram
<LinuxGuy2009> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<westinghouse> sounds like a 1998 pc
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: I have to customize quite a few things in Lucid, before I have something I am quite happy with,  this wasn't the case in 9.04 or earlier.  well I didn't use the very first version of Ubuntu, but second release untill now yes
<tman_> no i've got 120 gb hdd
<Brad__> hello
<earthfamily> Hi. I was just asking about lynx upgrade and my ati 9550 card. Everything works , even TV-out ... except youtube flash. Is there a way I can change my embedded flash viewer like in the last Ubunutu's ? I tried hard but can't use anything but flash player by adobe
<westinghouse> i've got 80mb HD
<Ramon> shead`hi man
<tman_> 1.00ghz cpu with 512mb ram
<earthfamily> it used to be so easy
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: my first release was Gutsy, though I installed from an Edgy CD
<jadakren> westinghouse, sounds like you can't judge the age of a computer based on its component capacities
<westinghouse> seagate st4096, mfm, with 4mb ram
<tman_> its a 2006
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Install with alternate or USB maybe?
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: hey. i tried installing Dune 2000 a few weeks ago with Wine in the 10.04 Beta. it bombed out. thought i'd try it again now. dang! it alsmot had me thinking it was going to work! it siad can't find necessary files and please run setup.exe from the CD, which is exactly what i was doing, lol. but the install screen came up no problem!
<westinghouse> jadakren, 1998 first pentium 2s
<tman_> ok so i just download the alternate iso image
<Surlent777> I have a 2.6GHz 64-bit dualcore with 4GB RAM at 800MHz myself
<tman_> burn it and boot using it
<neverblue> what application do you suggest
<rodd> hey
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: yeah its a text based installer.
<acicula> 512mb in 1998 you'd be pretty pimp
<neverblue> sorry, mis-post
<jadakren> westinghouse, you mistake me for someone who cares.
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: You cant even verify the disk on the menu though?
<westinghouse> yeah, i stil got a pentium2 for my firewall
<tman_> no nothing at all it sucks
<enigmajr> i've been struggling with the aftermath of an upgrade from Karmic to Lucid. The machine won't boot and it's on an OVH box on another continent, so having to wipe everything and start from ground 0 is an option, but certainly not preferable. I have access to the machine in rescue mode, so I still have access to all of the original data
<enigmajr> i've read on the forums that it could potentially be a grub issue?
<rodd> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 through windows but I can only boot with kernel in safe mode, when I try booting without safe mode I get the following messages: http://pastie.org/943015 - Does anyone have any idea?
<yogesh> can someone help me with using Ekiga phone
<neverblue> what application do you suggest I use to convert movies, avi, to mp4, for playback on the iPhone ?
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Sounds like maybe its a hardware issue. Maybe a lens cleaner first?
<acicula> neverblue, handbrake
<neverblue> yogesh: what seems to be the problem with it ?
<air139> I'm in the 10.4 live cd right now. how do I mount my drive so I can acess my old files so I can back them up?
<tman_> in cd drive you mean
<xyz> hi
<Surlent777> neverblue: or arista
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_:  Yeah
<yogesh> i don't know what address(sip) means
<greezmunkey> ScoobySnack: .
<mrsaturn> hi, i need help getting a new usb network adapter to work
<tman_> it works fine with anything else though
<enigmajr> when i try to run the grub-install but it gives this error: /usr/bin/python: can't find '__main__.py' in '/usr/share/command-not-found'
<mrsaturn> i've tried plugging it in, but ubuntu doesn't read the usb
<tman_> even right now i can still install like crunchbang
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: Hmm maybe reburn and try again?
<Viking667> hm. Where would I find (or how do I change) settings for Thunderbird? I'm wanting to change the default browser to Chrome, but thunderbird tries to bring up firefox.
<tman_> i did
<tman_> on the slowest speed
<tman_> and everything
<westinghouse> i had computers while you are still in the bag of your father
<Wicked> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neverblue> handbrake doesnt have anything in aptitude search
<yogesh> neverblue:i don't what (SIP) address means
<tman_> should i try xubuntu
<Viking667> westinghouse: hmm? 1988?
<tman_> instead
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: you can try. Its for older slower stuff.
<Surlent777> Viking667: Try making sure that Preferred Programs or whatever it calls itself is set to Chrome.
<neverblue> yogesh: are you running your phone from a local server ?
<neverblue> yogesh: aka: you have your own asterisk server
<Viking667> Surlent777: and where's that stored on a Kubuntu system?
<tman_> what i don't understand is 9.10 ubuntu worked fine on it
 * Viking667 realises he should have said that to begin with
<Jon_> anyone that's familiar with installing 10.04 on a 27" iMac with an ATI Radeon HD 4850 please whisper me
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: xubuntu & lubuntu should be faster and stuff if your machine is old.
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: are you aure? Try typing lsusb in a terminal, paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<jadakren> Viking667, try asking in #kubuntu
<westinghouse> my first machine was a 8800 in school
<tman_> maybe i could install 9.10 then try to upgrade from that
<mrsaturn> aure?
<Viking667> thanks
<tman_> just a thought
<jadakren> !ot | westinghouse
<ubottu> westinghouse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey: aure?
<Surlent777> Viking667: Crap, I dunno...you could try the KDE control panel's default apps thing, but I don't know if that would have the same effect =/
<kerebrus> neverblue just google handbrake they have a .deb for it.
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys! I've been dual-booting XP and Jaunty for a while, and I've noticed something strange happening. My external hard disk drive (Western Digital Elements) has problems when it is accessed by Windows 7. It can be seen on the system, but transferring anything to the drive results in excruciatingly slow transfer speeds (like single kilobytes) and massive corruption. The hdd is fat...
 * jadakren grins
<Ari_Lazarus> ...formatted. Any idea what's happening?
<greezmunkey> aure? What's that?
<westinghouse> ok
<yogesh> neverblue: I am sorry. I am not good with computers
<LinuxGuy2009> tman_: You should try making an ubuntu startup disk with a thumbdrive and try using that once.
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey> mrsaturn: are you aure? Try typing lsusb in a terminal, paste the result to http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<westinghouse> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<Surlent777> Ari_Lazarus: Never use fat. Switch it to NTFS.
<mrsaturn> aure?
<rodd> fat aint good
<yogesh> neverblue:i don't have a server though
<neverblue> yogesh: do you have an account setup for it ?
<westinghouse> fat is like ext2
<westinghouse> crap
<greezmunkey> heh, sorry I should have typed sure :)
<rodd> for whatever reason you think of it
<onetinsoldier> omg.. i can hardly believe... wine is working to install Dune 2000
<tman_> well ok thank you for the help  apprcate it.
<LinuxGuy2009> I use fat32 on my flashdrives
<mrsaturn> ok, thought it was some special word
<Ari_Lazarus> So reformat? :/
<mrsaturn> o.o
<tman_> i appracate it
<Surlent777> fat32 is different on flash drives because they're smaller
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: try the lsusb to see where you are.
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: I'm on the 10.4 live cd, how do I get to my olf files?
<yogesh> neverblue: it never asked me for setup.
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: I have no clue what an olf is.
<buttons840> can the background of the login screen be changed easily?
<Viking667> "old"
<neverblue> yogesh: you have to setup an account with a third-party to allow VOIP calls
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Be specific, what old files?
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: *old x.x typo
<buttons840> and how can i disable the ubuntu splash screen during boot and shutdown; does it have something to do with grub?
<neverblue> they would supply you with the information you need yogesh
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it.  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9222336
<Viking667> might be something called "splashy"
<yogesh> neverblue:like?
<Surlent777> buttons840: fairly easily, though a bit obscurely. I can't recall the exact command, but google will have it.
<Viking667> I'd like to remove that myself...
<air139> LinuxGuy2009:  My old file system, specifically all content of my home folder
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426727/
<yogesh> neverblue:VOIP clients?
<mrsaturn> Netgear is the usb adapter i'm talking about
<rodd> does this has anything to do with xorg? http://pastie.org/943015
<buttons840> Surlent777, i know there use to be a gdmsetup or something, but they've removed some of the features in a recent updates (the last few versions of ubuntu)
<Surlent777> buttons840: I think the article I read was along the lines of "I hate the 9.10 login screen so I hacked it"
<neverblue> yogesh: what are you using ekiga for ?
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Did you do a new install of Lucid and wiped out the old and lost your home folder files?
<enigmajr> anyone have any ideas? i've already run fsck and everything came back clean
<yogesh> neverblue:i just wanna try it. nothing special
<neverblue> yogesh: what do you want to 'try' about it ?
<jadakren> mrsaturn, tried using ndiswrapper yet ?
<Guest8310> How to setup email evolution?
<mrsaturn> yes, but it gets errors
<mrsaturn> wait, i'm not sure
<Surlent777> Guest8310: Google for it, i.e. "setting up evolution with gmail"
<jadakren> mrsaturn, "errors" <<< vauge
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: I haven't done a new install yet. I was doing a upgrade from inside the OS and it crashed. so the os is shot. I have the Live CD now and was wondering how to access my old files to back them up before I make a new clean install
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Unless you manually specify the partition layout, ubuntu puts root, home, and everything all on the same partition and will be overwrote with a new default install.
<Guest8310> surlent 2 sek:)
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Boot live cd and ALT+F2, gksudo nautilus, copy the files to a backup drive.
<buttons840> i don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu 10.04; did they change it's location?
<neverblue> yogesh: i can no longer be of assistance, good luck
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: Thank you. Trying it now
<Surlent777> buttons840: that's for grub legacy. Karmic uses grub2
<Surlent777> buttons840: the files are under /etc/grub.d
<buttons840> Surlent777, does it have a single file that's similar to menu.lst, or is it more complicated now?
<buttons840> Surlent777, thanks
<Surlent777> buttons840: edit those files as needed, then run "sudo update-grub"
<rhpot1991> I'm having an issue where policykit-1 fails to upgrade on a karmic to lucid upgrade, anyone seen this?
<Azelphur> uhh, trying to install ubuntu lucid on a machine
<Azelphur> and, when I get to the partitioning section of the installer, it just drops me straight into manual mode
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i'm not sure how to use ndiswrapper, select the inf file?
<Azelphur> and shows me no partitions anywhere, what's up with that?
<jadakren> !enter | Azelphur
<ubottu> Azelphur: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LinuxGuy2009> I think Canonical needs to remove upgrading releases until they can perfect it. Too many people upgrading and having issues.
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: Can't find it at all
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: try in a terminal: sudo modprobe rt2500 before you go down that road, see what happens
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Find what?
<stanley_> hi guys, I just did my updates and was about to install Lucid when i restarted and my pc throws an error saying ELF header smaller than expected
<itilious> why would my screen look all garbled at the top after upgrading from 9.10 64bit to 10.04? it doesn boot either?
<stanley_> I also just got a new graphics card so I think that could also be a problem
<stanley_> can anyone tell me what to do
<mrsaturn> FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<jadakren> LinuxGuy2009, rofl
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: that's ok, brb
<air139> It opened a file browser, I think it is browsing the CD's files and not the hard drives
<mrsaturn> ok
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Places menu, find the drive
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: error "Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/fd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: fd0 is floppy
<Surlent777> hmm, does anyone know what nomodeset in GRUB2 does, exactly? I see it popping up as I search for Plymouth stuff
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what is the model of adapter?
<mrsaturn> wna1100
<buttons840> Surlent777, wow, those are complicated files, moreso than the old ones; bash script or something?
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: You should have filesystem, which is the live filesystem, and you should have your internal physical hdd.
<air139> LinuxGuy2009:  there is a drive with a long name.
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Thats probably it yeah.
<retro89> atheros ar928x not working correctly
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ralink chipset, ok.
<zcat[1]> Temporarily locking out a user? I used to be able to do "chsh username -s /bin/false" -- this still stops shell logins but not graphical logins?
<duongthaiha> how the gnome run the program on the menu? is there a way to find out which script it used to run it?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, it's the netgear
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: open it and go to /home/user
<Surlent777> buttons840: I don't think so. GRUB has its own interpreter, afaik. What exactly are you trying to do?
<mrsaturn> the ralink chipset is the usb adapter i'm using right now
<D3RGPS31> What's a program for comparing images; and highlighting copies?
<air139> LinuxGuy2009:  with nothing reconizable in it at all
<LinuxGuy2009> D3RGPS31: fspot
<retro89> wireless help
<buttons840> Surlent777, just disable the boot splash screen; i'm looking in /etc/grub.d/
<LinuxGuy2009> D3RGPS31: applications, graphics, fspot
<coz_> hey guys.. I have two machines with agp nvidia and cannot enable fast writes and SBA on either...anyone solve this?
<anon0> any way of staying with 8.10 (stability issues) and maintaning the security patches myself or some other ideas?
<D3RGPS31> LinuxGuy2009: is it good with handling multiple images >.>
<LinuxGuy2009> D3RGPS31: Try it
<D3RGPS31> LinuxGuy2009: ty :3
<Green_Wax> excuse me, has anyone else experienced very slow boot times after trying to hibernate (the hibernation failed so i just shutdown normally and now every time i boot it takes a long time even to get past the BIOS page)
<anon0> i know the guys at bt did it
<retro89> my atheros  AR928X no working correctly
<zcat[1]> so what's the easiest was to lock out a login now?
<Surlent777> buttons840: I'm not sure if that's where you want to look, but try also /etc/default/grub
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: it's not it the drive is only about 300MB
<reedless> Hello
<elifed> zcat[1] oldschool method is setting password field to *
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: Heh, check this out: http://www.paulpepper.com/blog/labels/linux.html
<retro89> can someone help me
<LinuxGuy2009> D3RGPS31: What other drives do you have listed?
<elifed> that might work better for you
<LinuxGuy2009> oops
<reedless> I hate to kick a dead horse but im having some serious issues with sound sinve i upgraded to 9.10
<sebsebseb> anon0: I know I know, 8.10 great version of Ubuntu,  and sadly no longer supported, however 9.04 is good enough to upgrade to.
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: What other drives do you have listed?
<zcat[1]> elifed:  I want it to re easily reversable.. and from script.. editing /etc/password is possible but chsh was a lot easier!
<zcat[1]> *be
<duongthaiha> hi all is there a way to know which command used to run the program from the menu??
<sebsebseb> anon0: 9.04 is supported untill this October
<sebsebseb> anon0: I guess like 30th October
<Surlent777> reedless: try deleting your ~/.pulse/ folder and rebooting
<reedless> I attempted to remove pulseaudio and install ALSA (this is what i had with 9.04) and now i have no sound at all and alsa shows no available hardware
<Name141> sebsebseb: Hardy has one more year?
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: one called file system and one with a really long random string
<anon0> sebsebseb: 9.04 doesn't work with my wireless and video
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: the random string is the internal drive
<sebsebseb> Name141:  yep April 30th 2011 I guess is when it will go end of life
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: in that link, stay away from the /etc/network.interfaces portion for now...
<Surlent777> duongthaiha: Right-click the menu, and choose to edit it. In the menu editor, find the program, hit properties, and you can see the command
<zcat[1]> elifed: and it used to work just fine until Lynx
<sebsebseb> anon0: maybe downgrade to Hardy then, or find another distro
<elifed> zcat[1] /bin/false doesn't stop X logins
<Name141> sebsebseb: I might as well upgrade to the latest LTS tonight.
<elifed> ?
<retro89> can someone help  help with my atheros wireless card?
<elifed> oh, I see
<zcat[1]> elifed:  is used to!!!
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: /home/<name>
<retro89> can someone help  help with my atheros wireless card?
<itilious> is anyone here having issues with the 10.04 update not letting yoru system boot?
<elifed> hmm, haven't tried it in Lynx
<reedless> Would anyone here recommend that i use pulseaudio or should i remove it?
<sebsebseb> anon0: you can't actsaully downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04,  well you probably can some how, but would brake things etc.
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: what's that file you said i
<Surlent777> haha, oh, I thought zcat[1] was talking about the web browser >_<
<sebsebseb> Name141: what from 8.04?
<Name141> sebsebseb: yes.
<retro89> 10.04 has many issues
<air139> LinuxGuy2009:  the home folder can't be found by me
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: rain20.zip, also Display Doctor 7 Beta
<the20year1> what would cause firefox to close regularly in ubuntu when trying to access wikipedia?
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: what's that file you said i'd need to get again? not the display doctor. but the other file?
<sebsebseb> Name141: uhmm 8.04 is better than 10.04 in certain ways it really is
<retro89> can someone help  help with my atheros wireless card?
<sebsebseb> Name141: also I just upgraded a computer from 9.10 to 10.04, and got some right weird boot up issues
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: If you dont do backups before installing or upgrading then you risk losing your data
<elifed> zcat[1] well, it isn't easily reversible, but it might be your only out
<retro89> 10.04 wont shutdown on my pc
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | anon0
<ubottu> anon0: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> anon0: so yep clean install
<Name141> sebsebseb: Maybe I'll wait a few months
<anon0> sebsebseb: maybe just start stripping and re-compiling
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: so if it was recoverable it would be here?
<retro89> can someone help  help with my atheros wireless card?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i'm not sure what to do with the link provided, because i'm very new to linux
<enigmajr> sebsebseb: i haven't been able to boot into my server since i upgraded
<elifed> zcat[1], weird though
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: roger. thanks. Dune 2000 just installed, then i updated it to v1.06, then ran it and it ran and played the intro movie, then hung. damn, so close with wine, but no cigar. i now have a <defunct> process, lol
<LinuxGuy2009> Name141: Why wait?
<Name141> sebsebseb: But I noticed hardy wont give me anything more than 800x600 support for the display. (3DFX Voodoo3 8MB)
<TommyThaGun> umm.. okay, so I overwrote my boot sector... Yes.. Yes.. rookie mistake
<sebsebseb> anon0: oh taking some programs out and updating others yourself you mean?  well there will be some ppa's  for 8.10
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: it is saying that this is only 235.5 MB large drive
<TommyThaGun> I'm on a LiveCD though, what can I do go fix it? can I just run dpkg-grub?
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: did you try to tell it to run in Win98 mode, etc?
<Name141> LinuxGuy2009: I dunno.
<sebsebseb> enigmajr: oh
<Legendario> is anyone experiencing anoying cd playback with lucid?
<zcat[1]> bah, one thing I can say for lucid, I've been intending to move back to debian for a while.. lucid finally gave me the motivation I needed.
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: also try googling/looking at the WineHQ wiki thing
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, but I need about 15 minutes, have to go to the store.
<retro89> can someone help  help with my atheros wireless card?
<Name141> LinuxGuy2009: Maybe the bugs will be ironed out ?
 * sebsebseb will remove Plymouth on other computer, and find out what boot up is like after that, hrm
<itilious> i'm using the 10.04 LIVE CD, so i know my computer works with 10.04 but why wont it boot the upgrade?
 * sebsebseb will do that soon it seems
<mrsaturn> i can wait greezmunkey
<anon0> hmm
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Then i would consider your data gone. get into the routine of backing up your home folder either with a cool backup app or at least copy and paste to an external drive.
<zcat[1]> perhaps I should just reinstall the kids machines too
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: no.. i'll try that. but winecfg won't fireup just yet. trying to kill -9 the processes
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: maybe I did partition it, how would I look into those?
<TommyThaGun> !bootsector
<LinuxGuy2009> Name141: Are you having a major issue i can try and help with?
<retro89> can someone help  help with my atheros wireless card?
<elifed> zcat[1], odd that it breaks something standard like that
<Name141> LinuxGuy2009: No.  I haven't even attempted to go from LTS -> LTS yet
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Partitions show up in places list as random strings
 * sebsebseb wonders if xsplash in the 10.04 repo, will find that out soon as well
<Reallycool> I'm installing ubuntu to an external media, how do I keep it from rewriting the INTERNAL MBR?
<Name141> LinuxGuy2009: and I can't till my unlimited bandwith hours start
<elifed> zcat[1], *nod* well I wouldn't exactly run this at work
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: it is
<Legendario> the cds I play get some grasps
<LinuxGuy2009> Name141: Who what made you think Lucid is full of bugs?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: well xsplash was a bit lame by default  with the white Ubuntu logo for 9.10,  Kubuntu one is nicer
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: anyway I guess it can be used instead of Plymouth in 10.04
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: for boot up
<Name141> LinuxGuy2009: [08:45:30:PM] <sebsebseb> Name141: also I just upgraded a computer from 9.10 to 10.04, and got some right weird boot up issues
<anon0> is there anything that's a little more informative than lsmod?
<zcat[1]> lucid is full of intentional changes that really piss me off. not bugs ;)
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I'm honestly a bit scared to try =/
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: okay, well this sucks, but thank you.
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: ok, set to Win98 mode. going to try again now. thanks for your help :)
<retro89> 10.04 caused many issues like sound and not able to shut down my pc
<zcat[1]> if they were bugs it wouldn't annoy me so much
<Surlent777> onetinsoldier: not a problem. I'm a big old-school gamer myself =D
<elifed> zcat[1], I run if off of a persistent thumbdrive myself
<crazyman> when a usb device insert, it mounts automatic ,why?
<Name141> I can't fully shutdown my computer on any linux I have tried.
<duongthaiha> retro89: which machine that you have??
<LinuxGuy2009> Name141: Yeah i dont personally do upgrades. Copy and paste the home folder stuff to an external drive, install fresh and copy home stuff back. Pretty safe that way.
<LinuxPhreak> I'm learning how to build ubuntu packages. I've been reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Basic+Packaging and have gotten up to the part where I build the package. I'm getting an error though. The error is at http://pastebin.com/bySefpBv if anyone knows how I can fix it can you please tell me?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: I am a bit scared to try removing Plymouth in a way,  whilst not even having Xsplash installed, but  no not really or not exactly, since  I remember how actionparsnip removed Plymouth since he didn't like the eye candy, and well he can boot into his system
<Surlent777> zcat[1]: the titlebars and the lack of tooltips for anything in the indicator-applet are the things that piss me off the most =/
<anon0> i think older hardwar is not as compatible as everyone may think...
<retro89> I bulit my own
<duongthaiha> i see
<Name141> It takes it to "system halted" and cuts off the hard drive
<zcat[1]> the /bin/false thing is the most recent annoyance...
<Name141> then I have to press the power button
<elifed> zcat[1], it's fun, but quirky
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: I think he hangs out on #ubuntu-offtopic in the evenings...we might wanna try asking him about it
<Name141> Like it's Win95  or something
<duongthaiha> i got some problem which also  loading HDMI sound first
<FyreFoX> hi I have a strange thing after my upgrade to lucid. My keyboard just starts doing the letter 'v' repeatedly and stops responding. I cannot stop it and even after logging out the keyboard stops working and I have to reboot. I have tried 2 different keyboards.. any ideas?
<retro89> duongthaiah: I built my own
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: anyway when it does work Plymouth properly,  I hardly get to see it anyway :d
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: roger :-) i'm not big on old games really. but once in a while their nice
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: it's there for like 3 seconds or something
<zcat[1]> FyreFoX:  try debian? ;)
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: any idea why the file is only 250 something mb's big?
<anon0> Name141: you have a cut off switch on the power supply?
<Surlent777> sebsebseb: mine is there for at least 10, it seems =(
<thorn_> Hi all
<smc> I've got a dumb ass question, and have been gtoogleing for over an hour. What is the package/packages to install all the standard games? I've installed Lubuntu and it has absolutly no games installed
<anon0> hi thorn
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Do you have a drive plugged in somewhere that it would match up in size?
<Name141> anon0: Not that I'm aware of
<enriq> I've just installed 10.04 and I lost flash and java plugins in firefox... for java I cannot use openjdk, what to do?
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: not at all
<Surlent777> smc: try gnome-games or something like that
<anon0> or old AT mobo?
<zcat[1]> bah, might see if there's another way around this...
<zcat[1]> afk
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: Then you have messed up partitioning I would guess
<thorn_> ))
<anon0> Name141> or old AT mob
<elifed> zcat[1], well, you really don't have to worry about Debian doing stuff like that
<Name141> I don't know, I never looked at it
<smc> Surlent777, thanks.
<Name141> anon0: It was a Gateway Essential 450
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: thinking the same thing, but I would think that I would be able to see the other partitions if it was so
<xlberz> anyone know how I can disable/enable input for my microphone from the command line? thanks
<Name141> anon0: PII 450 MHz
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: I have two brothers that aren't that technical using that install of Ubuntu mainly :)  So things have to be  ok for them really.
<elifed> zcat[1], what would you use with Debian, testing?
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: You didnt backup and should have. Sorry
<anon0> <Name141> yeah definately : )
<anon0> <Name141> like me
<Name141> anon0: Something comes up complaining about the ACPI and about the 1999 year BIOS ,  and about how I'd have to force ACPI.. blah blah
<Name141> anon0: Then it goes ahead and boots in to Ubuntu
<reedless> Removing ~/.pulse and rebooting caused pulseaudio to saturate my network with udp traffic
<reedless> i had to rename /u/b/pulseaudio and kill the processes
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: right well,  let's remove Plymouth and find out what happens,  before things got well even more late, and I start thinking about going to bed even more
<anon0> <Name141> right, old stuff like that works great with ltsp
<smc> I also am having trouble with the new 10.04 flash in Lubuntu, chrome nor firefox will play flash even after I install gnash
<Name141> anon0: ltsp ?
<sebsebseb> Surlent777: don't really need to correct this, but  get not got, above
<neverblue> smc: install gnash from apt ?
<smc> yes
<anon0> Name141: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<candive> smc: me too
<neverblue> smc, what site have you been trying, ill test it myself, I just did a fresh install
<anon0> Name141 fun project too
<zcat[1]> OK, GUI user management dissables an account by putting ! in front of the password hash in /etc/shadow
<anon0> brb
<LinuxGuy2009> smc: gnash blows. adobe.com and download the deb for 8.04+
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: same thing with it set to Win98 mode. it hund after the intro. i'll look at the wiki or try #wine. thanks again for the help, and for the info about vbox. cheers!
<zcat[1]> ... but will that work for an account that's set to log in automatically with no password?
<smc> my wife has somw games sites she visits that wont work on 10.04 but run out of the box for 9.10
<onetinsoldier> Surlent777: hung*
<intel___> I need some serious help. I just installed 10.4, and I can't get the wireless working. It is recongized, it can find networks and attempt to connect, but the connection always fails.
<neverblue> smc, ill try another site
<neverblue> brb
<intel___> I have no clue what the problem is.
<twiztid> anyone have problems with slow Internet in a fresh install of Lucid? I have some suggestions...
<poi77> Hi! I am having a problem that I can't log in as a user. I tried to set a password using passwd but this does not seem to be accepted (or even prompted for) when I log in as the user. How can I resolve this?
<AbuMaia> intel___: could it be your access point isn't accepting a mac address or something similar?
<Flashback> What have I done wrong...every time I try to log into my netbook I get the following error
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: are you working on it?
<smc> neverblue, I'd do that to but you know how wives can be.
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i'm not very sure on what to do
<intel___> AbuMaia, I am connected with it now on this computer.
<mrsaturn> i'm very confused '_'
<Flashback> linux header not found....you must load the kernel first
<AbuMaia> intel___: but is it recognizing the computer you're having problems with?
<saw> hi
<intel___> AbuMaia, I don't know. How would I check?
<neverblue> smc, using flash in Firefox is the issue?
<reedless> Does anyone have a decent link to remove pulseaudio and enable ALSA in 9.10?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, 1st in a terminal, type lsmod - paste the results as before
<Name141> anon0: Oh I see.
<AbuMaia> intel___: do you have the security settings to only allow certain mac addresses, or to give out only a limited number of ip addresses?
<mrsaturn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426733/
<intel___> Not that I know of, AbuMaia
<neverblue> smc, yep, issues with it here as well
<saw> Anything better than Gwibber ?
<smc> neverblue,  and chrome
<neverblue> smc, I attempted to download it off the adobe site too
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: heh, you are almost there!
<neverblue> and no luck with installing
<AbuMaia> intel___: have you powercycled the router and problem computer?
<wizard> saw: I use a firefox extension called Twitterbar.  It works great for Twitter.
<intel___> Yes.
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, what's next
<xangua> saw: turpial ve, choqok, yasst, yoono, etc
<stryk3r> how can I run a file that ends in .run like armyops250linux.run
<AbuMaia> intel___: based on what you've said, it sounds like it's a problem with the access point.  other than that, I have no clue
<saw> wizard : for facebook ?
<xangua> yoono can also conect to facebook and flickr as gwibber
<deja> ubuntu one is broken :(
<intel___> AbuMaia, I am connected just fine to it right now on this computer.
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: you need to blacklist one of the driver modules, I'll double check, then we'll get that done...brb
<smc> neverblue, I'm getting it down from adobe now I'll try that, and hope it don't brake my 10.4 with that 8.x package
<twiztid> smc: neverblue: do you have disable.ipv6=1 in your grub?
<mrsaturn> ok thanks greezmunkey !
<smc> no
<deja> deja@IMMORTAL:~$ ubuntuone-preferences
<deja> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Preferences:/: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<neverblue> twiztid: i did before, but that was removed quickly
<saw> xangua : trying..
<zcat[1]> nope.... I can't practically stop a user from loggin in at the GUI if they're set to autologin or not require a password.
<neverblue> oh wait, maybe I didnt restart grub...
<twiztid> smc: that mav hael with your flahs and browsing experience...
<greezmunkey> mr
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, do you have a terminal open?
<smc> twiztid, that disable goes on the kernel line
<mclark1129> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 and after an upgrade today, I am unable to insmod my wireless driver.  The error message I am getting is -1 Inavlid Module format, does anyone know how I might fix this?
<xangua> saw:there are 2 versions of yoono: an addon for firefox and a desktop independent app
<mrsaturn> yes greezmunkey
<twiztid> neverblue: hrm, i have noticed improvement... jus a thought...
<intel___> AbuMaia, I don't understand what could possibly be wrong. It simply refuses to connect. It sees the network and everything.
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: type sudo -i to give yourself persistant root priviledges
<twiztid> smc: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="ipv6.disable=1"
<TommyThaGun> I overwrote my boot sector, and all I have is a karmic livecd. can I repair grub from it?
<mrsaturn> ok
<Axident> I just installed 10.4 and now my processor temperature is about max. Is there anything to do else than uninstall. My Laptop have never been warm before. It is noise and uncomfortable to work at my laptop now! Any suggestion?
<LinuxPhreak> can someone point me in the right direction to find answers to my question
<enriq> after upgrading to 10.04 I have no java plugin in firefox!
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbuMaia> intel___: it sounds like the access point is blocking it for some reason, but I can't be sure
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: change directory to /etc/modprobe.d
<intel___> AbuMaia, what can be done about that?
<JackStoner> Axident: try installing Granola...
<mrsaturn> ok
<Axident> it is
<JackStoner> optimizes energy use of your processor
<mrsaturn> /etc/modprobe.d#
<mrsaturn> ?
<Axident> ok thanks
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok...
<mrsaturn> root@joshua-desktop:~# cd /etc/modprobe.d
<mrsaturn> root@joshua-desktop:/etc/modprobe.d#
<neverblue> twiztid: this will help with Flash how though ?
<mrsaturn> correct?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: are you familiar with the vi editor?
<mrsaturn> no, i'm not very sure about that
<Theravadan> the boot time of 10.04 is amazingly fast
<storrgie> is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: that's ok, type gksu gedit ./blacklist.conf
<storrgie> How do you check the status of it?
<wizard> Theravadan: not much difference, but its only a few seconds of yoru day.  Boot speeds dont mean much if you leave the thing on 24/7.
<deja> anyone know why my ubuntu one preferences won't open?
<CaptainTrek> storrgie: ping keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<storrgie> yeah it responds
<storrgie> but no keys come out
<cozziemoto> anyone have the light themes fixed ppa?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, it's opened
<neverblue> u cannot do a search with apt-*  ?
<twiztid> neverblue: by disabling ipv6 at boot will spread cross-browser, and shows improved download speeds in youtube, facebook games etc..
<neverblue> you have to use aptitude search ?
<neverblue> twiztid: that still doesn't repair flash in browsers (that was the initial issue)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: add the following line to your file: blacklist rt73usb
<deja> you can use synaptic
<neverblue> deja, I prefer cli :D
<K350> How do one launch a perl script placed in Autorun in a terminal, say gnome-terminal or konsole?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: then save the file
<TommyThaGun> I overwrote my boot sector, and all I have is a karmic livecd. how can I repair grub from it?
<mrsaturn> ok, then do i have to restart my computer?
<deja> neverblue:: oh i do too haha.  just saying, if you're unfamiliar with aptitude... (as i am)
<npope> TommyThaGun: grub-install
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: no, but it may be simpler for you at this point.
<mrsaturn> is rt73usb the ralink usb or the netgear, because i need to use the netgear to connect
<sloof3> I'm trying to move my Ubuntu install from one HD to another.  I've created my partition tables, copied all my files and I think all I need to do is straighten out GRUB.  How might I do this?
<twiztid> neverblue: i must have come into that one late, should you uninstall all versions of flash, and reinstall?
<mrsaturn> and greezmunkey, i'm incredibly new to ubuntu, i have no idea what's simple
<d6chung> Hi, I'm trying out Ubuntu Server for the first time and I'm wondering: during boot, does it go into some graphical mode?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: hold up a sec
<TommyThaGun> npope, when I do that I get this error "grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly"
<neverblue> twiztid: I am starting with a fresh new install here
<neverblue> twiztid: not sure what to do, to repair flash
<neverblue> deja, there is apt-cache search, actually
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what other adapters are there?
<Theravadan> anyone know how I can take advantage of : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AES_instruction_set  .. i have a newer 32nm intel
<mrsaturn> i have a hawking/ralink usb connecter
<mrsaturn> and this netgear wna1100
<neverblue> but it doesnt show whats installed etc....
<Viper550> We recently armed our network with Cisco USB wi-fi adaptors, would they work on Ubuntu?
<deja> my ubuntu one is completely broken :(
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: I found the drive! it says it is not mounted
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: you are wired, or wireless now?
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: How do I mount it?
<mrsaturn> wireless, both adapters are for wireless connection
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: mount it and browse it
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: double click it?
<mrsaturn> the ralink is what i'm using right now
<smc> twiztid, I'm not up to speed with grub2 yet, That line goes in grub.cfg file exactly where?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: I though something looked wierd...let me double check your posts.
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: I found where it is using gparted
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: very good
<twiztid> smc: navigate to /etc/default/grub
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: It says that lvm isn't supported
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: when I double click it
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: right
<smc> twiztid, OH I in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<acicula> Theravadan, aes-ni is supported by eccryptfs for awhile already , openssl has also
<LinuxGuy2009> air139: so your pretty much screwed unless you can get some kind of recovery boot cd or something that supports recovery from lvm or whatever
<Cocito> t
<acicula> Theravadan, so nothing to be done
<twiztid> no worries, open grub with admin privs. and  add  'ipv6.disable=1' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""    in between the quotes
<air139> Does anyone know where i can find a recoveryboot cd that supports LVM?
<smc> twisted`, Ok I see the line now
<hipitihop> in 9.10 and earlier, showing a background image in twinview would spread the image across both monitors, howver now it sizes the image on each monitor seperately, where can I control that setting ?
<Plugh> Nice job on Ubuntu 10.04. I just upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 on my laptop and it was very easy. I only had 2 minor things to fix after it was done, and one package to reinstall (and possibly the accelerated video drivers to be installed).
<twiztid> smc: cool then when done save the grub file and run sudo update-grub from terminal
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: interestingly enough, your system loaded three drivers! So the next step would be to determine which drivers are actually needed. Remove the adapter that you are trying to configure, and then run the lsmod command again - please paste the result.
<Reallycool> YO DAWGS I'm going to be working on downed computers here, what packages would you guys recommend for these tasks?
<steve_> Anyone goodwithhandbrake
<air139> or does anyoneknow how to mount a LVM volume?
<clausen> hi
<Jon_> still no go on 10.04 on my 27" iMac, no live disk or install, just black screen
<mrsaturn> greezymunkey, the adapter i want to use to connect to the internet?
<clausen> can someone please send me their boot log (via dmesg)?
<clausen> (from a lucid boot)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: the one that isn't working now.
<Jon_> you guys think they'll have updated ATI drivers within a week or so?
<storrgie> IS KEYSERVER.UBUNTU.COM down?
<clausen> I want to figure out if my  boot-up is abnormally slow
<mrsaturn> ok.
<xangua> !caps > storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie, please see my private message
<Viper550> its a linksys wusb600n
<Plugh> However, I have found one big problem. If I close the laptop to put the machine to sleep for a bit, when I re-open the lid, the laptop screen remains black and it seems as if the machine may still be sleeping. Anyone heard reports of problems with sleep/wakeup on laptops in 10.04?
<Reallycool> Plugh: yes
<kongove> hello alll
<sean_> Jon_: a week or so? I don't think so, consider the driver could be quite a big change
<Reallycool> Plugh: but it's not exclusive to 10.4, it's on all of them
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426741/
<Jon_> about an hour ago, several people said it'd probably be a week
<clausen> Plugh, does hibernate work?
<neverblue> storrgie: not for me it isnt
<Clod> Yo! What's up with Dia? The Symbols page won't resize  and let me do my diagram with UNR.
<smc> twiztid, got ya am rebooting now
<Plugh> clausen: I haven't gone used the menus to put the machine to sleep/hibernate. I'll try that.
<storrgie> neverblue: you can add keys from it?
<deja> my ubuntu one is completely broken :(
<Oak> In nautilus, how do I get location bar to display my location in text, rather than buttons?
<neverblue> storrgie: I just pinged it. thats it
<storrgie> ah
<d6chung> Does anyone know what's the first thing that appears in Ubuntu server? A login prompt? Something else? I want to know if I can at least do something without display (like enable an ssh server) and ssh in to hopefully fix things.
<storrgie> try to grab a key or something
<Viper550> cause I mknow people have issues with WUSB600N V2, but mine's just the non-V2
<Plugh> Reallycool: I had no problem just closing the lid and opening it again at any time under 9.10
<twiztid> smc: cool beans, ya my surfing improved considerably as well as a few tweaks to about:config in firefox
<Jon_> anyone have any idea about ATI RADEON HD 4850 and black screen problems on install of 10.04?
<steve_> I am trying to use handbrake on 10.04 to rip my movies to view on my iphone It will scan the dvd but then will not let me rip I have the libdvdcss in place any idea what else I need to do?
<enriq> why the window close/minimize/maximize buttons are in the other side in gnome! oh my god
<Plugh> enriq: KDE puts them on the left?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: question, you are currently using one wireless adapter, right - to connect to the Internet. What is the other one for?
<acicula> steve_, have you ever watched dvd's on your computer?
<enriq> Plugh, gnome is putting them on the left
<mrsaturn> the other one is a replacement for the current one, because this one dies out quickly
<AbuMaia> enriq: don't worry, you'll either get used to it, or you can move them back to the right if you really need to
<trism> Oak: in gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry (or you can just press ctrl+l when you want it and it'll will change back when you navigate somewhere else)
<mitchell> i'm downloading lucid desktop getting about 5kb/s as to my 1,500kb/s average...
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what do you mean "dies out"
<lonestarshack> how do you move them back to the right?
<acicula> steve_, or does viewing the dvd normally work at all?
<mrsaturn> i lose connection very quickly
<mrsaturn> it's worked fine before, but it's very old
<AbuMaia> lonestarshack: http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylu=X3oDMTEzNGluY2VkBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNQRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA0Y5MDBfMTI2/SIG=11tprgoql/EXP=1272939761/**http%3a//techpad.co.uk/content.php%3fsid=94
<AbuMaia> oops
<Percealeaus> hello
<daveorme> Just installed 10.04; Bluetooth randomly works, randomly doesn't.  Cold boot doesn't matter.  Ideas?
<twiztid> enriq: change your theme to somthing else
<Jon_> anyone have any idea about ATI RADEON HD 4850 and black screen problems on install of 10.04?
<AbuMaia> techpad.co.uk/content.php
<AbuMaia> gah
<mitchell> i'm downloading lucid desktop getting about 5kb/s as to my 1,500kb/s average...
<AbuMaia> nevermind
<acicula> daveorme, with what kind of device
<Oak> trism: Thank you very much.
<Percealeaus> i have a logitech quickcam messenger webcam im having issues installing it in ubuntu 9.10 any help would be appreciated..
<smc> twisted`, well that didn't fix the game page I'll have to try that adobeflash for 8.x I guess
<d6chung> Is there an IRC channel dedicated to server edition or is this it?
<Flynsarmy> Like 3 distros ago they made it so going Places - <sftp address> didn't lock up the applications panel while it waits to load. It does again in 10.04...is this a bug?
<douglas> hey i had the beta, and now that i upgraded to the full vertion. via fresh install i lost support to my onboard wifi modem
<AbuMaia> lonestarshack: http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<mitchell> d6chung, this is all ubuntu channel
<Theravadan> d6chung, #ubuntu-server
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: I want you to try something before we go any further. Shut your machine down, then insert the new adapter only. See if it comes up - I have a feeling that it will. Check it out, and come back here.
<acicula> d6chung, there is ubuntu-server but its a lot slower then #ubuntu
<mitchell> or that?
<daveorme> acicula: as-in, the bluetooth radio claims to be disabled and can't be turned on.
<dhruvasagar> hey oh
<douglas> hp pavilion zv5000
<chetnick> i upgraded to 10.04, compiz does not start automatically. i have to go to preferences > Appearance > Visual effects > and check extra. How do set it at startup?
<dhruvasagar> listen what I say oh
<mrsaturn> ok greezmunkey.
<Percealeaus> anyone have any luck installing a webcam in ubuntu?
<peanutpan> hi.  if i have put a dvd in the drive, and i can go through the filesystem and whatnot and execute programs from it, then it must be mounted, yes?  why would there be no device, then, in gparted?
<acicula> daveorme, once enabled does it stay that way?
<twiztid> smc: 8.x as in earlier ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> Percealeaus: installing a webcam ?
<Percealeaus> yes.
<dhruvasagar> Percealeaus: it just works for me
<AbuMaia> chetnick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/572617
<xangua> Percealeaus: is your web cam supported¿
<xangua> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<hipitihop> what is the normal JRE I should install on lucid ?
<mitchell> it's been 20 minutes and i'm not even at 1% downloading lucid.......
<dhruvasagar> Percealeaus: you can try the application cheese to test your webcam
<Percealeaus> from what i know it is.
<cjae> So ubuntu warning you if you install something from universe now?
<AbuMaia> chetnick: option C worked for me
<douglas> hello?
<Plugh> enriq, I don't have them on the left on my 10.04 install. Perhaps its a configuration setting somewhere.
<Percealeaus> ill install cheese right now.
<steve_> acicula - yes in the videoplayer they work fine, just not in handbrake
<acicula> hipitihop, it comes with a normal jre
<daveorme> acicula: I've had it die out on me once when switching sound prefs to use my bluetooth stereo headset--while sound was playing.  But generally it seems stable when it's up.
<chetnick> AbuMaia: thanks, i'll check it out.
<smc> twisted`, I know but it's the last adobe has, I running skype fro 8.x on mmy 10.4 box
<acicula> steve_, try copying the vob's to disc then and then encoding them
<daveorme> acicula: I just don't know why it randomly doesn't come up.
<PeterDrop> hi, where i configure permissions in order to see on browser the files on localhost?
<douglas> i lost suport for my onboard wiwfi
<douglas> wifi
<enriq> I have a worst problem now... my juniper vpn client won't connect on 10.04 because "modprobe for Tun driver failed"
<smc> prodon my fat fingers tonight
<hipitihop> acicula, I'm runing an install .sh from TheBrain and it claims no suitable Jave VirtualMachine is installed
<jhgvg> I have just installed lucid but my php version is too high, How can I roll it back to 5.2?
<jhgvg> [14:26] [Error] I: Unknown command.
<acicula> daveorme, randomly comes up, do you mean when you enable  the pairing or does the icon say the radio is offline
<steve_> acicula sorry I'm new to all this, whats the vob
<douglas> i tried to instal drivers
<mclark1129> I'm considering upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04, what does everyone think so far?
<douglas> but it still dont work
<Jon_> anyone have any idea about ATI RADEON HD 4850 and black screen problems on install of 10.04?
<jhgvg> it's still buggy
<acicula> hipitihop, i dont know TheBrain, are they more specific as to what jre?
<acicula> steve_, the video files that are on the dvd
<craigbass1976> Can I ask a lucid question in here?
<acicula> are stored in some big files
<jhgvg> I have just installed lucid but my php version is too high, How can I roll it back to 5.2?
<AbuMaia> craigbass1976: yup, this is the lucid room now
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, it doesn't read the adapter
<smc> if it was me I'd  find another web page or another game, but my wife feels different about it.
<acicula> which have as an extension vob
<sebsebseb> Right Plymouth issues after upgarding from 9.10 to 10.04, so I try to remove Plymouth, but  rather odd, plymouth main for example want to remove loads of other apps as well, such as f-spot and banshee even, which has nothing to do with it.  Any ideas?
<craigbass1976> Awesome.  I
<daveorme> acicula: the icon says the radio is offline.  If I go to Bluetooth Preferences and click the big fat "Turn On Bluetooth" button, nothing happens.
<lonestarshack> ok, that link for the gconf-edit didn't seem to work
<mclark1129> Is it worth it, are there a lot of 9.10 issues that have been fixed?  Or is it too soon, and should I wait for a later release?
<acicula> daveorme, do you have/use the wireless off switch?
<twiztid> smc: oh i see, what game may i ask? ill check if i have problems?
<daveorme> I have one and am connected over a wifi network right now. :D
<sebsebseb> mclark1129: it has some of it's own issues as well
<AbuMaia> mclark1129: if you like tweaking and fixing little things, upgrade.  if not, wait a little for some wrinkles to get ironed out
<jadakren> mclark1129, early adopters suffer etc etc
<douglas> ohmygosh i need help. i lost suport for my wifi, transitioning from the beta to full vertion
<morphix> Ive installed cups on a headless server i have changed the listening address to also include the eth0 (lan) interface, but when i try to use the web interface i get 403 Forbidden
<steve_> acicula any particular program I should try that with or just ctl C ctl V
<craigbass1976> I've upgraded from hardy on one of my boxes, and only played with it for a couple minutes.  I notices all of the minimize, maximize, and close buttons along the top of the window are left handed.  I'm left handed, but used to having them in the upper right.  Is this easily changed?
<hipitihop> acicula, not form the message... I put jre as search in synaptic and not one of the listed ones is installed
<sebsebseb> !controls | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: well, that kind of suprises me. You didn't happen to run lsmod while you did that test did you?
<AbuMaia> craigbass1976:  yup
<cjae> So ubuntu warnings you if you install something from universe now? WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<daveorme> acicula: Yep; have got a wifi kill switch; it's glowing blue right now (not red), meaning that wireless radios are on.
<Reallycool> YO DAWGS ubuntu liveUSB is taking forever to shut down
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i have
<Reallycool> why?
<mrsaturn> oh
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: please paste
<mrsaturn> oops, nope i forgot
<mrsaturn> sorry
<mclark1129> craigbass1976: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Button-Moving-Script-for-Ubuntu-10.04
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: Doh!
<arnotixe_> hi guys er.. I upgraded from karmic to lucid and now all I get is a grub rescue prompt... Suggestions? I guess I have to install grub to the right partition or something, but how?
<douglas> yo dawgs lol
<mrsaturn> so you want me to restart with only the adapter i want to use plugged in right
<mrsaturn> and run lsmod?
<smc> twiztid, http://ajuegos.com/juegos/solitario-spider/
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: absolutely. lsmod.
<mrsaturn> ok. doing it again.
<peanutpan> hi.  if i have put a dvd in the drive, and i can go through the filesystem and whatnot and execute programs from it, then it must be mounted, yes?  why would there be no device, then, in gparted?  or, on a related note, how can i figure out what device is associated with a folder in /media/ ???
<mclark1129> sebsebseb, AbuMaia, jadakren: Thanks
<xfact> arnotixe_, Choose the one with showing maximum space, that your main HDD, where grub should go...
<LinuxGuy2009> peanutpan: open your media folder and look?
<dsnyders> #centos
<dsnyders> oops!  Something ate my /join
<LinuxGuy2009> peanutpan: also can look in fstab to see i think.
<Reallycool> OK, I KNOW ubuntu liveCD does not take this long to shut down, none of the access lights are doing anything, anyone want to tell me what's going on?
<peanutpan> LinuxGuy2009: ok.  supposed i am interested in "/media/UDF Volume".  i want to know what /dev/* is associated with this.  i tried right clicking on UDF Volume and looking for information, but i don't see anything useful.
<tonyyarusso> LinuxGuy2009: it won't be in fstab
<tonyyarusso> peanutpan: it'll be in the output of 'mount'.
<AbuMaia> Reallycool: just hold down the power button for a few seconds ^_^
<acicula> Reallycool, its challening you to press the powerbutton
<hipitihop> anyone know how to set a desktop background image across both monitors as opposed to replicated seperately on each ?
<arnotixe_> xfact, ok I have various hard drives, but the root file system and /boot/ was residing on /dev/sda5 before. Should "grub-install /dev/sda5" do it? I tried but it complains about /dev not mounted? Running from eth 10.04 liveCD.
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426751/
<tonyyarusso> peanutpan: it's probably /dev/cdrom0
<twiztid> smc: hrm running good here, what browser are you in? firefox here with a modified config,  what are you seeing when you try to acces that game?
<acicula> Reallycool, it should switch to a you can now safely reboot screen
<Reallycool> AbuMaia, acicula: are you sure that's safe? Or are you just messing with me?
<craigbass1976> Where can I read about the rationale for this right-left swap?
<air139> I get this message when I try to mount my LVM drive "mount: can't find /dev/m00t/root in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" can anyone translate for me?
<peanutpan> tonyyarusso: great, thanks!
<acicula> Reallycool, well it can be safe
<tonyyarusso> craigbass1976: I think Mark Shuttleworth's blog?
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: I got some serious issues here after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, maybe you can help
<LinuxGuy2009> peanutpan: look at /dev by-uuid
<acicula> Reallycool, but if you have mounted disks in the livecd session it may corrupt stuff there, but it seems unlikely
<tonyyarusso> air139: um, what the heck is /dev/m00t/root?
<AbuMaia> Reallycool: it may not be completely safe, but if your harddrive lights aren't flashing, it's probably not writing anything, so it *shouldn't* mess anything up
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: is the new adapter currently uninstalled?
<KruyKaze> how do i start a guest session w/ out using the "me" menu?
<LinuxGuy2009> peanutpan: /dev. disk by-uuid
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i don't think so
<smc> twisted`, I see the google ads two side by side then a large blank field where I should have a three way choice of loading the game in simple mediuam or expert But I see nothing
<Percealeaus> so ive downloaded and installed cheese.. however i just get the screen where the colors are and in the bottom right corner, the fuzzy screen.
<acicula> Reallycool, its probably just stuck in last bit of the powerdown sequence
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: is it connected to your system?
<mrsaturn> yes
<Reallycool> acicula, AbuMaia: ok, I think acicula helped me to set this thing up an hour ago, so I'll go ahead...
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: my Plymouth is rather messed up indeed, sometimes it work's ok though.  what's even odder though is how.  if I try to remove plymouth main it wants to remove loads of other stuff as well,  such as banshee and f-spot which has nothing to do with it
<frankS2> Hi i recently update to ubuntu lucid when i boot  iget http://pastie.org/943064 . ive tried reinstalling it but i still get the same error
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: run lsmod again, and paste please.
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: any ideas?
<sebsebseb> or anyone else?
<Percealeaus> i have a logitech quickcam messenger webcam and im having trouble getting it to run. help?
<Reallycool> acicula, AbuMaia: so I... I hold it?
<smc> I'm running ether the chrom which comes with Lubuntu 10.4 or firefox stock install both show the same
<tonyyarusso> sebsebseb: maybe a video driver issue?
<xxx0011> has any experinced firedfox crashes after going to 10.4
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426753/
<AbuMaia> Reallycool: yup, just hold it in for a few seconds
<LinuxGuy2009> Percealeaus: tried cheese?
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: no don't think so, since I did check that after upgrade, and my Nivida driver seems to be installed
<Percealeaus> yes.. linuxguy
<tonyyarusso> Percealeaus: Did you check the logitech site to see if it's listed as being supported on Linux?
<acicula> Reallycool, or press reset
<LinuxGuy2009> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smc> My wifes other box is runing Ubuntu 9.10 stock and it runs out of the box
<LinuxGuy2009> Percealeaus: Check supported maybe?
<xxx0011> like I can't go to youtube
<peanutpan> LinuxGuy2009: uh, how do i do that?
<twiztid> smc: if your firefox; about:plugins shows me ... Shockwave Flash File: libflashplayer.so Version: Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: any idea why plymouth main wants to take a load of suff that has nothing to do with it as well, if I tell it to be removed in synaptic?   also any idea how to stop that?
<tonyyarusso> sebsebseb: I remember seeing some sort of note about plymouth during the RC stage, but I have no idea where or what it said...
<abhijain> hello everyoone i last bight i installed window7 in another drive and now i have lost the option for ubuntu10.4 from boot loader . how to install gruub
<LinuxGuy2009>  peanutpan: Do what?
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: I would love to remove plymouth main, but I don't want to remove loads of stuff at the same time, that should be installed
<tonyyarusso> sebsebseb: you'd have to check the dependencies and figure out what's going on - not sure
<Theravadan> suspend locks up my 32nm core i5 but hibernate works fine
<near> hi anyone got vmware server 2 working under ubuntu 10.4?
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: right, but how does plymouth depend on Banshee or F-Spot for example?  well yeah it doesn't?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: I hate to tell you this, but both of your devices want the same driver from what I can see. Do you have the ability to connect your pc via an ethernet cable at this time? (fo Inet access)
<tonyyarusso> sebsebseb: dunno
<peanutpan> LinuxGuy2009: how do i look at /dev by uuid?
<jason86> has there been any updates since the final release of 10.4?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, no i cannot
<LinuxGuy2009>  peanutpan: look in nautilus. /dev/diskby-uuid
<tonyyarusso> jason86: yes, Gecko SVG support iirc.
<acicula> Theravadan, are you sure suspend locks? What hdd do you have, how much mem, how much swap and how long did you wait?
<smc> twisted`, I have no plugins I see.
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: maybe I should try removing the package with aptitude since it seems to be better at dealing with dependancies than apt-get
<tonyyarusso> jason86: If you want, you can subscribe to a mailing list or RSS feed of all updates to versions you're interested in.
<Percealeaus> the camera that i have is this one  		 			                           				                                      V-UBC40
<helpbuntu0> please can someone give me a hand with my wireless connection with the new ubuntu 10.04. I can not connect at all, I have even tried manually connecting with iwconfig commands, nothing. it recognized the wap, but cant connect. it keeps asking me for a wireless security key which is correct, dont know what to do from here.....
<Percealeaus> its not NEW its about 2 years old.
<Percealeaus> so im sure its supported.
<tonyyarusso> Percealeaus: but did you check the list?  What does the list say?
<abhijain> guys plz help me for dual boot issue with window7
<jason86> where do i subscribe?
<Percealeaus> im checking..
<xangua> Percealeaus: being old doesn't mean it0s supported
<tonyyarusso> jason86: lists.ubuntu.com
<peanutpan> LinuxGuy2009: oh, ok.  i misunderstood, i did not realize there was actually a folder by that name.  thanks!
<acicula> !dualboot | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xangua> !webcam > Percealeaus
<ubottu> Percealeaus, please see my private message
<Reallycool> ok
<Reallycool> well
<twiztid> smc:  hrm yet youve installed flash from http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<tonyyarusso> Percealeaus: Google "Logitech Quickcam team" - they have a page which has a PDF listing the status of Linux support for every model.
<jason86> tonyyarusso: thanks
<jb12> hi all
<sebsebseb> tonyyarusso: i'll try that
<xxx0011> flash is working it just firefox crashes on gmail and youtube
<jb12> doing the upgrade from terminal
<LinuxGuy2009> peanutpan: your selcome
<LinuxGuy2009> welcome*
<smc> not yet, I installed gnash
<clausen> boot logs anyone?  (please send me your "dmesg")
<jb12> its asking me to continue withough installing grub.. yes or no
<helpbuntu0> any suggestions?
<xxx0011> i did an upgrade to 10.4 and got the new version of FireFox with it
<smc> twisted`, I'll do that right now be right back
<twiztid> smc: i would avoid gnash at all costs if at all possible... =P,  flash 10 may be the fix
<LinuxGuy2009> gnash blows
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: I can find the volume in the terminal with # fdisk -l
<twiztid> smc: uninstall gnash first
<xfact> arnotixe_, Well, complicated, sorry I can't help :\
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: but I can't mount it.
<LinuxGuy2009>  air139: sudo mount ;)
<twiztid> in a terminal: sudo apt-get remove gnash
<kevr> whoever posted that real.programmers.html link
<kevr> that's a load of it.
<xxx0011> has anyone reported firefox crashes
<kevr> i don't even support pascal, but what this guys saying is just biast
<LinuxGuy2009> xxx0011: Check launchpad and find out.
<LinuxGuy2009> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<enriq> ahhh all my problems with 10.04 are solved. It was an amazingly simply upgrade, thanks ubuntu people!
<xxx0011> I have looked at support
<fohero> Ubuntu as studio os, Good or bad? :)
<twiztid> xxx0011: also try swiftfox built for YOUR specific cpu
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: right now your system is loading two drivers for your wifi adapter. It may be possible that your disconnect issue is related to that alone. The drivers are: rt73usb,rt2500usb. I would try blacklisting rt2500usb, and see if your connection works. If not, blacklist the other and release the first. You may find that your connection stays up.
<Narya> how do you connect to another server on xchat?
<arnotixe_> xfact, ok I think I can get by with some grub commands it seems. I'll give it a try with setup(hd0) ...
<LinuxGuy2009> fohero: music studio you mean?
<acicula> Naynay, new server tab
<kevr> Narya> /newserver irc.server.com
<enriq> Narcissus, you add a server in xchat/network list
<fohero> Music and video
<KruyKaze> can i start a guest session from command line?
<enriq> ups sorry Narcissus
<seby> hi can anybody help me that where can I find the tlmgr for tex in 1004. thanx
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, how do i open the blacklist file again?
<LinuxGuy2009> fohero: Its ok if you dont need VST effects or instruments.
<enriq> what is better than xchat?
<LinuxGuy2009> fohero: Checked out ubuntu studio?
<Narya> mirc on windows
<enriq> lol
<xangua> fohero: you mean the normal Ubuntu or 'Ubuntu Studio'¿
<air139> LinuxGuy2009: I found my data!
 * air139 happy dance
<LinuxGuy2009> fohero: or at least Ardour?
<Percealeaus> it says it is supported.
<air139> shit
<seby> can anybody help me with latex ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flynsarmy> Like 3 distros ago they made it so going Places - <sftp address> didn't lock up the applications panel while it waits to load. It does again in 10.04...is this a bug?
<Percealeaus> supposed to work 'right out of the box"
<near> hi was anyone able to install vmware server 2 on ubuntu 10.04?
<air139> sorry
<Narya> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: it's in /etc/modprobe.d - use gksu gedit blacklist.conf to edit it. Just look at the way the file is structured, and add the driver statements as needed.
<enriq> near what's the prob?
<pandemicfox> hi irc , i have been having problems with my box it freezes up at start and it shows a weird message but it goes to fast is there any place in the system that records what is wrong at boottime ?
<air139> just realized to back my data up to a dvd I would need to take out the live cd
<seby> I can not find tlmgr
<near> its something with gcc
<seby> and I want to change the hyphenation
<near> but i tried using the CC variable to point to gcc4.4 and it wont work
<kevr> dont set the CC variable
<kevr> let the compiler do that.
<seby> and Ubuntoo says that I have to use tlmgr, but there is no such tool as tlmgr :(
<abhijain> i installed wiindow7 after ubuntu10.4 whats the step for grub installtion
<Theravadan> i instaleld smart tools to see what kidna hdd i have and it logged me out (!?).. anyway someone asked re: suspend freezing my system
<near> i tried after it failed
<enriq> who has a better option than xchat
<clausen> kevr, make?
<kevr> near> did you clear CC env var?
<kevr> yeah.
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i've blacklisted the one you suggested, should i remove the ralink adapter?
<iranintoavan> I'm on 10.04 and have a question about the Indicator Applet
<near> no, i didnt let me see
<fohero> I found ubuntu studio today, i Will try it. But are Linux Good as studio os, Linux vs mac for example. Im typing from my phone, thats why Im so slow ;)
<kevr> echo $CC ?
<FyreFoX> zcat[1]: hah. helpful
<smc> twiztid, Adobe flash fixed the deal
<smc> thanks
<Theravadan> I suspended right after booting up, me: 4gb total <1gb was used ithink hdd: SAMSUNG HM500JI ( http://www.samsung.com/ae/consumer/computers-peripherals/hard-disk-drives/mobile-sata/HM500JI/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail ) 5400 rpm i think, wait 5 or so minutes and it didnt come up, but when i put to suspend the light did blink
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: unless you are familiar with adding and removing drivers dynamically, you'll have to retart each time.
<clausen> I really would appreciate help from ANYONE
<mrsaturn> ok
<clausen> please send me the output of "dmesg > dmesg.out"
<acicula> !dualboot > abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<twiztid> smc: great to hear! ya them over at adobe do a pretty good job for us opensourcers...  anytime!
<kevr> i beg to differ
<kevr> just until recently, flash support for linux was a load of it.
<near> a lot of errors
<kevr> for years.
<acicula> clausen, what is it you need?
<kevr> near..
<clausen> acicula, please save the output of "dmesg > dmesg.out", and send it to me
<kevr> just clear ur CC= variable, and read the vmware docu
<near> im looking to paste bin it
<smc> twiztid, It even fix chrome browser
<clausen> acicula, I want to figure out why my boot is so slow
<acicula> clausen, why?
<kevr> in terminal run CC=
<kevr> will clear it.
<acicula> dmesgwont help with that
<clausen> acicula, and I can compare which milestones are reached at what time
<acicula> clausen, try running bootchart?
<near> i did it already
<near> then tried it again
<near> failed compiling again
<kevr> yeah well you need to find out why its failing
<twiztid> smc: excellent!   happy wife! lol =)
<kevr> what is it saying?
<iranintoavan> hello, i am using 10.04 and the elementary theme and wondering if theres a fix for the indicator applet icons shown here http://imgur.com/UIh5c.png
<clausen> acicula, ah, thanks for the suggestion
<clausen> acicula, but I still think it's good to have something to compare with
<smc> twiztid, going to be
<acicula> all you get is the kernel times with kernel messages
<xangua> iranintoavan: i see no indicator applet
<near> http://pastebin.com/3m4NtUYL
<near> any ideas?
<deja> i give up.  i'll wait for 10.10 and maybe ubuntu one will work then
<kevr> near> what is the command that showed that?
<crdlb> iranintoavan: what's the problem?
<near> its the script to install vmware
<smc> this is an extra box for but when she gets on it it better work the same even though it a different distro and newer, So I have to work all the kinks out
<kevr> did you run it as sudo?
<near> ./vmware-install.pl
<near> yep lol
<near> i had a problem like this in debian
<clausen> acicula, yes, that'
<clausen> acicula, that's helpful
<kevr> have you read the documentation seeing which version of gcc it needs?..
<near> it was solved by setting the gcc to the one that compiled the kernel
<iranintoavan> xangua and crdlb  what bothers me is the spaces between the icons
<iranintoavan>  such as the wifi icons and battery and sound yet all the other icons are fine and all the same spaces. it was not this way in 9.10
<PigeonCluster> i lost the game :(
<smc> twisted`, thanks alot dude.
<acicula> its not sudo, its using a header that is lacking stuff and/or has things defined differently
<near> it needs the one that compiled the kernel
<kevr> thats what it says?
<kevr> in the documentation?
<kevr> or that's what you think?
<rox6> hi
<twiztid> smc: for sure bro i try to help when i can, ive been helped so i try to help...
<acicula> kevr, thats is what im thinking yeah
<clausen> acicula, but, I can see that bootchart is going to be a better thing to compare
<near> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<near> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build/include]
<acicula> clausen, wouldnt have sugested it otherwise
<near> thats the step that fails
<kevr> near, so its reading for the header.. not for the compiler
<seby> hi
<clausen> acicula, I guess I need to reboot to collect a bootchart log!
<clausen> acicula, brb...
<steve_> acicula I tried saving the vob files, but it wouldn't let me, any other ideas?
<EverettZ> I'm a blind screen-reader user and can't see to find the download link on the Ubuntu download page. I can select my location from the drop-down, but then nothing happens. Ideas?
<kevr> well, i suppose you can try to force it against gcc
<kevr> and try to use the older one
<acicula> steve_, but you can watch the video vob files when you open them in totem?
<crdlb> iranintoavan: does it work correctly wit the default icon theme?
<obiwan_> people i got problems with my lucid grub. to keep it short, it's a fresh install, it probes succesfully other OSes installed, but it won't write entries in grub.cfg. What may the problem be?
<twiztid> clausen: how long is your startup?
<steve_> acicula, I don't have totem, I'll download it and brb
<acicula> near, on line 8/9 its redefining a function thats present in the kernel header
<logankoester> What does it take to get a second keyboard/display/mouse/xserver working?
<acicula> steve_, its installed by default on ubuntu
<logankoester> For sharing a single machine
<kevr> there you go.
<acicula> just double click and it should work
<rox6> anybody knows how to enable the xsession script on lucid?
<kevr> include/linux/poll.h:70: note: previous declaration of ‘poll_initwait’ was here
<acicula> near, what kernel version does the module support?
<iranintoavan> crdlb: yeah it does, i was wondering how to change those icons, or the spaces in between because i love the elementary icon set
<acicula> its in the readme
<Plugh> Hibernate works in 10.04 but suspend does not.
<abhijain> any one plz tell me i have ubuntu 10.4 cd may i able to install grub when i did dual boot with windows
<Theravadan> ahh this is why it won't suspend for me on my core i5: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460681
<Theravadan> "you need to use an upstream kernel (I used http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...0-05-01-lucid/) with the "acpi_sleep=sci_force_enable" tag to get it to resume from suspen"
<RoOkiE17> i need help to install a splash theme :(
<obiwan_> abhijain: what do you want abhijain ? i didn't understand
<Aamir> i am trying bootrec /Fixboot but giving me Data error CRC
<Plugh> abhijain: You can use grub to select which OS you want to boot when you turn on the machine.
<xangua> EverettZ: try  the torrent http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<RoOkiE17> i need help to install a splash theme :(
<acicula> neal_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306032
<brax> How do I sync my folders with ubuntu one?
<acicula> * near http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306032
<Theravadan> uhg i dont wanna compile stuff like in the fedora days os i wont use the upstream kernel to get suspend working
<abhijain> obiwan_: i installed windowas after ubuntu and now boot menu  lost . and i have ubutu cd . dont have live cd
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i've tried blacklisting both
<acicula> if you punch in the error into google, first hit, basically you have to apply a small patch to solve the two compile errors
<mrsaturn> and i still have the same problem
<Plugh> Theravadan: are you also having problems with the suspend feature in 10.04?
<jhgvg> ubuntu sux
<clausen> acicula, this bootchart is rather hard to interpret!
<brax> jhgvg: Not really.
<RoOkiE17> i cant install usplash..  xsplash  help
<EverettZ> xangua: thanks, that works.  Is there somewhere I can file a bug about the UI on that page?
<xangua> RoOkiE17: ubuntu lucid doesn't uses usplahs
<RoOkiE17> so.. how do i install an splash theme?
<twiztid> clausen: how long is your boot time?
<crdlb> iranintoavan: I guess you could manually copy the battery icons from the ubuntu-mono-light theme
<Theravadan> Plugh, yes
<clausen> twiztid, about 45 seconds
<Theravadan> Plugh, what kinda system are you running?
<obiwan_> abhijain: hm, do you mean you have a ubuntu cd without live?
<near> that one was for 9.10 ...
<pandemicfox>  hi irc , i have been having problems with my box it freezes up at start and it shows a weird message but it goes to fast is there any place in the system that records what is wrong at boottime ?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: The point of balcklisting was to determine which one of the two drivers you could do *without* using your current wifi adapter, which one of the works with it?
<Plugh> Theravadan: ok, that makes two of us. I have an HP Pavilion dv4 laptop. suspend worked fine under 9.10
<xangua> EverettZ: well you should contact canonical for that i believe, canonical.com maybe¿
<iranintoavan> crdlb: where are the icons located so I can do that
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, none of them seem to work
<rox6> can anyone help me setting up a different window manager on 10.04 ?
<acicula> near, try it anyway
<obiwan_> abhijain: anyway, just enter ubuntu without the live and do sudo grub-install
<xxx0011> man I have looked everywhere and I do see my issue that I having with firefox
<Theravadan> Plugh, what's the processor on it?
<twiztid> clausen: hrm i barely hit the 38 mark, maybe we're both slow? wats a proper time? i heard they we're shooting for 10
<obiwan_> people i got problems with my lucid grub. to keep it short, it's a fresh install, it probes succesfully other OSes installed, but it won't write entries in grub.cfg. What may the problem be?
<abhijain> obiwan_: i have ubuntu10.4 is it have option for live??
<clausen> twiztid, could be... that's why I've been asking for boot logs!
<acicula> to get near 10 you need a fast system and an SSD
<xangua> EverettZ:  If you have suggestions  for canonical.com or ubuntu.com, please email  us at webmaster@canonical.com  or webmaster@ubuntu.com says the web
<Plugh> Theravadan: AMD Turion X2
<clausen> (or any kind of numbers to compare with)
<obiwan_> abhijain: the ubuntu cd ? the one you download from ubuntu.com? sure it has
<crdlb> iranintoavan: in the subdirs of /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status, named battery-*. if you copy those into the same spots in your theme, I think it should work
<twiztid> clausen: ah ok my bad, ill get you one... where you need?
<Theravadan> Plugh, ok that's a different problem than the 32nm core i5/i3 problem i am seeing
<clausen> twiztid, well, to start with, dmesg output would be nice.  (my email address is clausen@econ.upenn.edu)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: slight communication issue here I think. You were going to test blacklisting with the adapter you are using now, or so I thought.
<iranintoavan> crdlb: i appreciate it. ill try that out. also how do I reply to you on irc? right now I am just doing "crdlb:"
<hypetech> Anybody know why I can't remove applications with aptitude or apt-get that I installed with the new Ubuntu Software Center?
<abhijain> obiwan_: yeah i m new so  i dont know
<acicula> Theravadan, Pudgy if hibernate works but suspend doesnt its ussually due to to small swap or too large memory(it takes time, several minutes)
<gtozzi> Nice. I've just updated to lucid and my xorg exploded. I have a nvidia video card. nvidia driver segfaults and nouveau fails to load. What I am supposed to do now?
<Plugh> Theravadan: perhaps. Or just an indication that suspend is partially broken in 10.04 since it worked before in 9.10
<acicula> !suspend
<gh0zt> anyone know if there's a way to make compiz automagically pause video and resume it when switching desktops or rotating cube?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i've blacklisted the things you told me, one at a time, while the adapter i'm placing is still plugged in
<crdlb> iranintoavan: that's the right way
<mrsaturn> however there is no change
<isurit> iphone 3.1.3 hacked
<iranintoavan> crdlb: gotcha, I figured. just making sure its showing up on your end :)
<Plugh> acicula: Its the waking up that seems to be the problem. The screen stays black.
<obiwan_> yes it has abhijain , when the computer boots, insert the cd and then look around in the menus, there's definitely a live option there
<obiwan_> abhijain: btw welcome to ubuntu :)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: whoa, so if you blacklisted either one, your wifi failed to work?
<Theravadan> acicula, my swap is 4gb, total mem is 4gb, i waited 5 mins... it has never taken that long
<steve_> acicula I can't get the copies to play
<acicula> Theravadan, Plugh wait until the hdd led stops
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn:  that makes no sense to me.
<leonardo> need help with tor instalation
<acicula> steve_, so you cant play dvd's on your computer?
<acicula> steve_, i should say view video dvd's
<twiztid> clausen: this what i got and now IM concerned... http://pastebin.com/59nNuLKj
<Plugh> acicula: Wait for the led to stop blinking when going in to or coming out of suspend?
<Roasted> I know you can't change the login screen of Ubuntu - but can you change the lock screen for when you lock the system and then move the mouse to wake it up?
<leonardo> need help
<acicula> Plugh, both
<abhijain> obiwan_: so now how can i install grub i when i installed window7 after ubuntu10.4
<Plugh> leonardo: Just state your problem
<Theravadan> i am going to suspend/resume, i have 4gb total, used is 2.4gb, cached is 1.6 gb, free is 3.8gb
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, the adapter says i have to install the setup inside the cd so i can connect to the internet
<Theravadan> 5mb swap used
<crdlb> Roasted: no, that is not really themable, except in that it uses your gtk theme
<leonardo> ok
<Theravadan> out of 4gb, how long should that take?
<mrsaturn> but the cd only works in windows programs
<steve_> acicula, I can play a dvd, but If I copy the files to the desktop, it won't let me play them, and I can not get them to play at all in handbrake
<clausen> twiztid, yeah, I don't know what that is...
<leonardo> i cant install tor from console with apt-get
<mrsaturn> i've tried wine, but the setup can't find some file so it can't continue
<leonardo> it says that the packet is not found
<clausen> twiztid, that's your wireless card
<twiztid> clausen: i recognize 2500pci as my adapter but im online and connected just fine
<leonardo> I tried with apt-get update but still not found
<acicula> steve_, ah right, you need to rip the files from dvd
<twiztid> clausen: ya    rt2500cpi is the driver i believe
<steve_> yes
<twiztid> pci*
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i hope this supplies information: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Adapters/RangeMaxWirelessNAdapters/WNA1100.aspx
<clausen> twiztid, http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1129333
<Ytaews> Lucid is taking about six minutes to boot for me, compared to the 20 or so seconds I was getting on Karmic - a clean reinstall could fix this, right? I've backed up all of my files and have an install CD, what do I do now?
<steve_> acicula and i have the libdvdcss file
<acicula> steve_, which may or may not be legal in your country, but anyway dvdrip, google gave me this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVD%3A%3ARip which seems a bit dated
<Plugh> acicula: I didn't close the lid when testing suspend.
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, using the adapter that is currently working - leaving the other *out* of your system, blacklist rt2500usb and restart, see if your wifi comes back on line.
<obiwan_> abhijain: after you install windows, you can install ubuntu just by introducing the ubuntu cd and following the wizard menus. you may also want to install ubuntu as a 'windows program' instaead of as operating system. to set up a grub menu, just enter live or your ubuntu install and run sudo grub-install in a terminal. that's all
<acicula> Plugh, that shouldnt be needed
<Theravadan> what is the dpkg command to reinstall a package?
<obiwan_> people i got problems with my lucid grub. to keep it short, it's a fresh install, it probes succesfully other OSes installed, but it won't write entries in grub.cfg. What may the problem be?
<mrsaturn> ok greezmunkey
<clausen> obiwan_, so, update-grub doesn't work?
<steve_> acicula I'm not trying to do anything illegal, I just want to watch my movies I own on my iphone
<Zas0120> does anyone know how to go about updating my bios?  getting a no sound issue with onboard sound and did some research saying that i need a newer set
<deja> obiwan_: have you tried just editing the menu.lst manually?
<rosco_y> which java package should I install to run java apps in firefox?
<clausen> deja, menu.lst is old grub
<clausen> deja, (new grub just has grub.cfg, just like obiwan_ mentioned)
<acicula> steve_, im not saying you were, but i dont know much about ripping the video from dvd really, dvdrip ubuntu is just what i punched in on google
<RoOkiE17> gays
<rosco_y> Zas0120: I'm pretty sure you need to be careful when upgrading your bios
<deja> crap
<rosco_y> although I think it's getting easier
<deja> grub2 is scary
<clausen> I quite like grub2
<clausen> although it has a few problems :(
<acicula> Zas0120, updating the bios is covered by the manual of the pc vendor, best follow that to the letter
<rox6> how do I start a session reading the xsession script? I only see gnome, gnome failsafe and xterm options on my gdm
<clausen> and I'm a bit disappointed with the maintainers for rejecting my patches!
<Plugh> deja, I agree. I even read that you have to run an update program if you change the configuration file. That sounds like the bad old days of lilo.
<rosco_y> Does anyone know which java package I need to install, to run java apps in FireFox?
<SoulCatharsis> hey guys, just to make it clear, im a total N00B when it comes to linux. I just have one issue I need to resolve
<clausen> Plugh, huh?
<clausen> Plugh, it automatically generates stuff, if you like
<Zas0120> acicula: thanks
<clausen> Plugh, but you can edit grub.cfg manually if you want
<steve_> acicula no worries I appreciate all the help :) thanks!!
<Zas0120> rosco_y: thanks
<acicula> rosco_y, java mozilla plugin
<deja> Plugh: yes, and the commenting... the config files look befuddling.
<rosco_y> :) np
<twiztid> clausen: thats so funny, i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/456977 at the same time you said the last link... thx alot mate!
<clausen> twiztid, hehe :)
<Plugh> deja, yes. the config files do look a lot more complicated. I've stayed with grub1.
<Walrus23> ok i am sitting here in front of an SSH session of an ubuntu 8.04 OS, i've just installed KDE on it remotely, how do i set up access via VNC so i can get to the GUI?
<SoulCatharsis> I am attempting to install my RTL8188SU USB device using several different drivers and I just cant manage to complete the process
<Walrus23> from the command line
<clausen> Plugh, I'm surprised to hear you say that
<clausen> Plugh, I think it's simpler
<acicula> Walrus23, run a vnc server
<clausen> Plugh, is there anything in particular they could make simpler?
<clausen> Plugh, or anything in particular that scares you about it?
<acicula> Walrus23, or just ssh in with -X and start apps remotely
<Plugh> clausen: It was something I read that said if you alter a .cfg(?) file in grub 2, you need to run a command have the file you modified be used to create/update some other file used during grub2 's boot
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i've tried blacklisting rt2500usb with the adapter that's working attached
<mrsaturn> and it nothing really happens
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll!
<clausen> Plugh, that is not really correct
<Walrus23> i'm in SSH, but i want GUI
<clausen> Plugh, unless you need to add new file systems or whatever into the grub kernel
<Ramon> Hello
<rahduke> how can i change the permissions of an folder and everything within it in perpetuity??
<Walrus23> i have no access whatsoever to the physical machine
<clausen> Plugh, like, the new grub supports many different filesystems, etc.
<Plugh> clausen: the new config file. My grub.conf file has 4 lines per boot entry. Grub2 had lots more lines of stuff in it.
<acicula> rahduke, -R (recursive)
<rosco_y> rahduke: look into chown, it may be what you need
<clausen> Plugh, huh?
<rahduke> acicula: yes i know recursive but i'm having issues with chmod it won't take...
<clausen> Plugh, grub2 is also 4 lines per entry
<obiwan_> clausen: not at all. it shows the other probed OSes though, but then i don't have any in the grub.cfg
<Sam_Fisher> When I boot using Supergrub 0.97 it asks me to login and then password but what name goes before password? Tried several. Why doesn't it boot to my install direct any more?
<Plugh> I have title, root, kernel, and initrd lines per entry. grub2 had all kinds of stuff in there. It looked exceedingly complicated compared to grub 1
<jkw> Hi, I was hoping someone could assist me with xorg.conf - the upgrade 10.04 seems to have messed it up for me
<deja> eh, no matter what i do, clausen, i can't trick grub2 into single-system booting a mac.
<clausen> obiwan_, hmmm
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: heh htat's good, lsmod and paste please
<obiwan_> abhijain: btw welcome to ubuntu :)
<obiwan_> oh sry abh
<greezmunkey> s/htat's/that's
<obiwan_> whatever he isn't anyway xd
<jonazdnb> my enter/return key is messing up in screen, it doesnt work in nano for example, anyone else had this problem?
<obiwan_> deja: i did, the grub.cfg which is the 'menu.lst' file for grub2 , but it doesn't work either
<clausen> obiwan_, what if you try running /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<marcosroriz> hello guys
<acicula> obiwan_, grub.cfg is autogenerated
<obiwan_> clausen: i tried clausen and doesn't find it anyway
<acicula> obiwan_, edit /etc/default/grub
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426773/
<acicula> or defaults/grub2
<obiwan_> acicula: but it should work if i modify it
<Sereph> acicula: you cant edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<clausen> obiwan_, ok, let's see if we can debug that then
<Flynsarmy> Like 3 distros ago they made it so going Places - <sftp address> didn't lock up the applications panel while it waits to load. It does again in 10.04...is this a bug?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: excellent.
<acicula> Sereph, you can edit it, but its autogenerated from other files
<obiwan_> whatever he isn't anyway xd
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: you have to tell us what is wrong
<acicula> Sereph, so it'll get overwritten
<perlsyntax> How do i change the package in from 9.10 so  i can get perl 5.10.1
<Sereph> acicula: what do i edit then
<SoulCatharsis> can someone please explain to me why typing "sudo make install" results in this "Makefile:11: /config: No such file or directory
<SoulCatharsis> make: *** No rule to make target `/config'.  Stop.
<SoulCatharsis> "
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: insert your new adapter just for kicks, let's see what it does.
<obiwan_> alright clausen :) just tell me what i can do
<MaT-dg> I installed blueman to manage my bluetooth and now I got 2 bluetooth-icons in my panel. Is there a way to get rid of the bluetooth icon in the indicator applet?
<perlsyntax> not by compile it
<acicula> Sereph, see above
<Sereph> SoulCatharsis: did you ./configure first?
<clausen> obiwan_, ls /boot/vmlinu* ?
<clausen> obiwan_, (to get started :) )
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: I was running xmonad, and had customized xorg.conf - now, I can only boot with failsafe. I tried replacing my xorg.conf with the backup file, but it no longer seems to work
<perlsyntax> anyone
<mrsaturn> ok greezmunkey, both adapters are plugged in, but nothing is really happening
<acicula> MaT-dg, click the bluetooth icon and untick show in taskbar
<obiwan_> clausen: i got the kernel from the fresh install only, i installed a fresh lucid on this partition
<monzinho> How do I remove the white line in xchat?
<Guest94310> Hello there
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, lsmod and paste
<obiwan_> clausen: in /boot i mean
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: The old xorg.conf just makes my screen go crazy - grey lines, flicker in and out
<perlsyntax> i want to get just lucid package.
<obiwan_> clausen: in other partitions i got the kernel from the other OSEs
<Sereph> acicula: i added a splshimage line but its not working any idea?
<Guest94310> Hello there,
<Guest94310> I'm currently using Lucid Lynx and my video thumbnails won't load. I  already modified my preferences that thumbnails would always load, and  set that files smaller 4GB will load. Only the generic video thumbnails  load. I already tried deleting the files in  ~/.thumbnails/fail/gnome-thumbnail-factory/ but still problem exists.
<perlsyntax> hello
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426775/
<clausen> obiwan_, maybe we should do thsi in private... it's rather lodu in here!
<obiwan_> haha ok clausen :)
<MaT-dg> acicula: ah yes, thx. Had to find that one myself though...
<monzinho> How do I remove the white line in xchat?
<acicula> Sereph, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 heres some info on that
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: I had issues with xorg.conf
<SoulCatharsis> well, im following the instructions on this page http://csiuo.com/drupal/content/installing-driver-hiro-h50193-wireless-usb-network-adapter-0bda8171-under-ubuntu-910 , only using newer drivers
<Droopsta915> Does anyone know what application I can use to make a cd booklet for my cd cases.
<deslector> hi, my netbook froze and I got this message (plus some more) on dmesg: BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at f76fc000
<deslector> I was able to log into the machine with ssh
<deslector> but couldn't use it directly anymore
<SoulCatharsis> when I typed ./configure it stated "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<gavagai> i want to burn some flac as an audio cd... do i use rhythymbox?
<acicula> deslector, if you can save the error logs and search launchpad for similar errors/create a new one im sure that'd be helpfull
<pandemicfox> <pandemicfox> hi irc , i have been having problems with my box it freezes up at start and it shows a weird message but it goes to fast is there any place in the system that records what is wrong at boottime ?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, we solved one of your issues. You now know that your system was loading two drivers for the same adapter.
<acicula> dmesg log and xorg.0.log, X froze basically, but the system did not, hence ssh working
<mrsaturn> alright.
<Jon_> ok
<Jon_> question
<James806> Is there any motherboards that are good for making a Linux box
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what I really want to know is how you are getting to the Internet. Do you have a wireless router in your house?
<deslector> acicula, I found something similar, but it says that is on chipsets i945 and older... how do I know if my chipset is one of those? I know it is n10, but I don't know if it is a re-branding of the i945 for netbooks
<Jon_> can i post a url for someone to look at, and possibly help me with?
<mrsaturn> yes, i connect to a wireless router from downstairs
<mrsaturn> do you need any information from it?
<acicula> deslector, lspci | grep vga
<acicula> deslector, lspci | grep -i vga
<deja> SoulCatharsis: you have to h ave a configure script in the directory
<neverblue> Jon_: no idea, without the URL :)
<deslector> acicula, ok, thanks!
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: I'm not really sure where to troubleshoot now, i tried dpkg-reconfigure, and the file it generates causes the same problems
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<Guest94310> Hello to all Lucid Lynx user here, does your video thumbnails load?
<FloodBot4> Guest94310: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> that gives the exact make and model
<Jon_> neverblue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/542660
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, first thing is you bought the new adapter because the one you have now is giving you problems, right?
<mrsaturn> yes.
<Jon_> neverblue: the post by gismo, on 2010-5-01
<Jon_> neverblue: near the bottom of the page
<Jon_> neverblue: 2nd to last post on it, actually
<helpbuntu0> looking for a NETWORK GURU, please can anyone give a hand??
<neverblue> Jon_: ok, what is the question (please keep your posts to one single line)
<wk_exeon> 10.04 rocks
<dave137> hi I was wondering if anyone could advise me on isntalling alsa or pulseaudio...
<GuitarInc1> iotop has informed me that CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT is not enabled in the kernel.
<dave137> is pulseaudio better or worse in 10.04?
<Sam_Fisher> Help me boot with Supergrub!
<dave137> should I stick with alsa, or is it getting phased out
<GuitarInc1> is that a just a flag I can throw into my grub bootloader?  or do I have to rebuild the kernel?
<Sam_Fisher> When I boot using Supergrub 0.97 it asks me to login and then password but what name goes before password? Tried several. Why doesn't it boot to my install direct any more?
<Jon_> neverblue: the question in regards to the 'proprietary ATI driver'
<maco> dave137: pulse is included by default
<Jon_> neverblue: is where will i find that?
<maco> dave137: alsa cannot really be phased out as it's the sound drivers
<dave137> I installed a command line system, so its not
<gtozzi> anyone?
<maco> dave137: well there's OSS, but that *will not* get into the kernel as it does floating point arithmetic
<neverblue> Jon_: multiple posts are annoying, please be respectful
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: I am going to suggest that you let your system run for a while now that the driver situation is sorted. You may not need the one you just got, but don't get rid of it! If you want to visit getting the new one to work I suggest positioning your computer so that you can connect directly to the router with a cable.
<maco> dave137: there are certainly many fixes to old bugs in 10.04's version of pulseaudio though
<dave137> so the question is, do I install pulseaudio, or should I let alsa handle everything
<Jon_> to everyone:  i've just been repeatedly told to not do something i wasn't aware that i was doing, first it was keep it to a single line, then it was don't post multiple, what am i supposed to do?
<gavagai> when i click 'create audio cd' in rhythymbox it does nothing...  what should i check?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: but first, let your system run to see if the problem is solved, ok.
<dave137> I installed debian on another box, and the general feeling there was to stay away from pulse, but they also were opposed to stuff that wasn't stable
 * Ramon is away: teste
 * Ramon is back (gone 00:00:05)
<kados1> Hi :D
<jkw> Is there a way to try to have ubuntu 10.04 re-detect my video hardware without using dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg? That seems to generate a non-working setup
<dave137> I'm just wondering if the situation is the same here... 9.10 had a terrible popping noise whenever sound applications started which I want to be rid of in 10.04
<neverblue> !enter | Jon_
<ubottu> Jon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gavagai> Jon_, stop hitting enter after you type one word?
<Jon_> i'm not
<mrsaturn> ok greezmunkey, i'll wait
<gavagai> Jon_, want me to quote you back to yourself?
<Jon_> maybe it's a problem with this irc client?
<Sam_Fisher> Jon_: stop posting here!
<Sam_Fisher> Jon_: just kidding
<gavagai> lol
<acicula> Jon_, do the suestions posted by gismo work?
<Theravadan> suspend works now that i upgraded the kernel but now the bcm wireless driver doesnt work
<Sam_Fisher> Supergrub help?
<dave137> anyone had issues with Pulse since 10.04 upgrade?
<mikepq2008> Hi, do any of you have a mac?
<kados1> I was wondering if its safe to install Ubuntu 10 over 9 with a new installation and not screw up my dualbox?
<dave137> Sam_Fisher: what is supergrub?
<Jon_> i'm afraid to type anything else
<acicula> Jon_, it'll be alright
<Sam_Fisher> mikepq2008: i have a Mac
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: yeah, run it a few days to verify that you aren't having issues. Stuff happens though, don't assume that if your wifi drops that it is your hardware at fault. You can monitor by running a terminal and type tail -f /var/log/syslog - to see what is going on.
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, it has to be on for a few days?
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: are you using the built in drivers?
<wk_exeon> my bcm works fine
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: yes
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: not continuously :), I'm just saying run your puter long enough to know that your wifi is stable.
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: did it work before you started using the defective driver?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, my adapter i'm using right now starts to fail at the early mornings 6-8 and at night 9-12
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: yes, I was running for months with 9.10, the probably only started after I upgraded to 10.04
<Jon_> my using private chats doesn't seem to be working either
<mrsaturn> sometimes it just stops at the times "it works"
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: are there any microwave ovens in use around that time?
<mrsaturn> no.
<kados1> :O
<acicula> Jon_, weird, but you're fine. have you tried the suggestions posted by gismo?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what about other access points?
<mrsaturn> i have another access point i can connect to, which is in another house
<Jon_> acicula: i would try them, if i knew what proprietary driver he was talking about, and how to get them, that was the basis of my question
<mikepq2008> sam fisher, do you know if there's any way to convert .key to ppt?
<mrsaturn> i disconnect alot when connecting
<millennium1> hello
<mrsaturn> networkmanager doesn't read the other ones
<mrsaturn> sometimes
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: no, in the viscinity of the puter you are on now.
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: Did  you do an upgrade over 9.10 or fresh install?
<acicula> ah, Jon_ once you have done the install you can just enable them via System->administration->hardware drivers
<Reallycool> I think I typo'd the root password on install, am I screwed?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, please simplify that
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: I did the upgrade over 9.10
<acicula> Reallycool, boot the recoverycd
<Sereph> Reallycool: no, did you install using a live cd?
<zefyr> ok. who else is pulling thier hair out re nvidia prop driver?
<Theravadan> test
<acicula> Reallycool, also there is no root password
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: that's the problem just delete it and do a fresh install
<acicula> just your own user password
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what I am getting at is: are there other access points on or near the channel that yours is on?
<Theravadan> .. /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver.. anyone know why?
<Jon_> acicula: alright, i'll try to install with the new i386 i just burned to disc, and report back here with success, or continuing problems, i'm sorry for my client behaving badly, i have just been typing regular sentences, and have no been hitting enter after any words except my last one
<Reallycool> Sereph, yes
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: I'm just kidding
<Sereph> Reallycool: boot off it again and recover it
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: heh, good :)
<wk_exeon> i did it over 9.10
<mrsaturn> sorry for my stupidity greezmunkey, but... channel?
<acicula> Jon_, i hadnt noticed and i dont see anyone complaining either ;)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: can you access your router/wifi access point?
<dibs> How to roll PHP back to karmic version?
<mrsaturn> yes greezmunkey
<wk_exeon> yes
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: like web into it's configuration page?
<mrsaturn> oh, like settings for the router?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: yes
<mrsaturn> ok
<mrsaturn> yes, i can
<mrsaturn> i can from this computer
<dibs> anyone else had issues upon upgrade of their php ver being to high?
<wk_exeon> yes i can
<gavagai> How do people burn an audio cd from flac+cue in ubuntu?
<mikepq2008> I guess Sam_Fisher left?
<Jon_> acicula: that's odd, i saw neverblue suggest i be respectful twice, and to keep my post to a single line, and ubottu, and gavagai, and Sam_Fisher...
<Sam_Fisher> jkw: so the question is since you did an update are you still using the driver you were before. Ask here if they are replaced
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: you should be able to see what channel it is on in the wireless settings.
<zefyr> so, am i correct that the kernal s/b 2.6.32-21 not -22?
<millennium1> i tried xubuntu the last few days and decided that ubuntu is better for me
<Sam_Fisher> sam fisher never leaves....
<wk_exeon> lol
<dibs> sam_fisher has gone rogue
<Sam_Fisher> lol
<millennium1> who is
<mikepq2008> lol, sorry
<neo_> hi netbook users
<jkw> Sam_Fisher: Ahh that makes sense, thanks. i'll figure out what I'm using, it's been a while
<Reallycool> Sereph, what do I do from the recovery menu?
<wk_exeon> hi
<mikepq2008> Sam_Fisher: do you know if there's a way to convert .key to ppt?
<neo_> i hav a problem with wifi on my netbook eee 1001HA
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, i see a 11g and 11n channel. 11n 36 / 5.180ghz, while 11g 06 / 2.537ghz
<Sam_Fisher> mikepq2008: no idea
<Sereph> Reallycool: do you have an option to get a root shell?
<mrsaturn> 2.437ghz*
<Reallycool> Sereph, yes
<Sereph> that one
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: that's ok, in a terminal type iwconfig, what is the wifi interface name?
<mikepq2008> Sam_Fisher: can you open .key files on your mac? I don't know much about them, I'm a PC guy myself...
<tannyr> Will installing virtualbox Ubuntu Karmic on Ubuntu Lucid work?  Is that how I should go about installing it?
<Reallycool> Sereph, now what?
<mikepq2008> (although I've been wanting to switch to a mac)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: maybe like ra0, wlan0 or the like.
<Sereph> Reallycool: passwd (yourusernamehere)
<Sam_Fisher> tannyr: Wubi
<Sereph> Reallycool: whatever username you told it when you set it up
<tannyr> Sam_Fisher: I will google that....lol
<dibs> anyone know anyone with php issues with new version in lucid?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/426782/
<tannyr> thanks
<dibs> I need a hand to roll back to php karmic version
<abhijain> hello
<abhijain> i m fon ubuntu live and trying to install grub
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: in a terminal try sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning, see what you get back
<mrsaturn> sudo iwlist wlan0
<mrsaturn> correct?
<wk_exeon> no not a mac linux all the way
<abhijain> can any 1 help me sttep by step grub installation when i did mutiple boot with window7
<mrsaturn> or iwlist wlan0 scanning
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: it may not let you do that, but it's ok to try
<dabaR> dibs: 5.2 then?
<Sam_Fisher> mikepq2008: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=399075
<greezmunkey> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<speedy87> is there an usb flash driver partioner?
<dabaR> dibs: what's the reason you want to roll back?
<speedy87> flash drive***
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i'm running 9.04
<acicula> speedy87, the same as for normal disc
<meoblast001> should it be save to recompile mesa if i think something is wrong with the current version?
<agroker> I lost somehow my wlan0 setup (driver?), how to deal with it under 10.04  - what is the proper name for that application, dealing with proprieatory wifi and GPU  drivers?
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426784/
<Sam_Fisher> abhijain: Boot into Ubuntu 10.4 then open terminal then enter sudo update-grub and hang on to your hat cause you are done!
<speedy87> acicula: like gparted?
<tannyr> Sam_Fisher: hey, you suggested Wubi, but I'm trying to use it for windows on ubuntu
<speedy87> gparted doesnt pick up on my flash drive
<mikepq2008> Sam_Fisher: I don't have a mac... and I don't know anybody who does... am I screwed?
<wk_exeon> get 10.04
<acicula> meoblast001, well depends on what you want to do, upgrading to 9.10 or 10.04 seems more sensible if you need newer versions?
<acicula> speedy87, thats a partitioner, so yea
<dabaR> agroker: under system->administration->hardware
<bcgrown> where are the xfce panel settings stored in xubuntu lucid?  i just want to reset it to normal but removing ~/.config and ~/.cache didn't do it
<meoblast001> acicula: i don't have that much time to blow though, it takes a while for me to upgrade
<Flynsarmy> Like 3 distros ago they made it so going Places - <sftp address> didn't lock up the applications panel while it waits to load. It does again in 10.04...is this a bug?
<meoblast001> acicula: 2 hours to download all those packages
<agroker> dabaR, thank you, let's pretend I somehow lost that item in the menu, what package would I have to install?
<speedy87> acicula: but gparted doesnt pick my flash drive
<dibs> dabaR: I have older servers in the field that I can't upgrade just to fit with 5.3.2
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: you have an access point in range, with similar power as yours. That is an issue. Let me look some more, brb
<jkw> so I am running  Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07), did something change with that in 10.04?
<agroker> in other words, "Hardware Drivers" - what package it corresponds to?
<acicula> meoblast001, well you dont have to stay with it when it does that
<dibs> dabaR: Do you know how I can head back to the good ol' days before lucid made me angry?
<acicula> meoblast001, aside from building replacing system libraries is tricky, and probably will break things if you are upgrading to newer releases
<Sam_Fisher> tannyr: wubi installs ubuntu into windows
<meoblast001> acicula: i have a 10.04 machine, i'll test if the problem is this machine's mesa, or if it's my code
<tannyr> I'm trying to install windows into ubuntu
<Baram> just upgraded one of my computers from 9.10 to 10.04 and it no longer boots, just get a blinking cursor instead of grub.  I assume just need to reinstall grub, but anyone experience this yet?
 * agroker thinks it was "jockey" something...
<dibs> tannyr: virtualbox
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: what is your wireless network name? Is it "linksys" or "NETGEAR-2.4-G"
<acicula> meoblast001, ie if its just minor updates to a library, say 1.2.2 to 1.2.3 it'll be fine, but say from 1.2.2 ti 1.4,1 ussually means newer interfaces, depcrecated old ones, etc
<mrsaturn> netgear-2.4-g greezmunkey
<xiaohugx> quit
<tannyr> dibs: My original question was is there anything I need to know about installing virtualbox on lucid, because i can't find a lucid release.  Sam suggested Wubi
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: that's what I thought...brb
<abhijain> acicula: in terminal i type sudo grub  and it says command not find
<Sereph> what are the 'desktops' in the bottom right of ubuntu called and where can i learn more about them
<jrib> Sereph: workspaces
<Sereph> jrib: thanks
<acicula> abhijain, grub2?
<jrib> Sereph: sometimes "virtual desktops" too I think
<jimtuv> I am setting up Empathy and wondered. Which is better Spamassasin or Bogofilter?
<Sereph> jrib: you wouldnt happen to know how i could force an app to run on a specific one do you?
<abhijain> acicula: i m new for ubuntu dont know what is grub2
<Reallycool> I'm running ubuntu from a USB, what would you recommend for hard drive recovery?
<Jon_> acicula:  ok, i'm back,
<jrib> !devilspie |
<ubottu> : devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<acicula> abhijain, have a look at the wikipage i linked, to recover grub just boot the recovery cd in recovery mode like it says and run update-grub2
<jrib> Sereph: !devilspie was for you :)
<Jon_> I'm on a mac other than the one i want to install 10.04 on, would anyone possibly walk me through the problems i'm having?
<needhelp1> how can i uninstall something installed in opt
<dibs> tannyr my VB seems to work fine, I upgraded from karmic and used to version of VB on their site, so if you use that you should be good to go
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: you should probably change yours to channel 1, there is one at that channel, but it's signal is weak enough that changing yours wouldn't hurt tham, but it will improve your signal greatly.
<jrib> needhelp1: depends /how/ you installed it.  Usually, you have to read the documentation.
<abhijain> acicula: plz give me link once again
<acicula> Jon_, just describe your problem
<acicula> !dualboot | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<needhelp1> jrib i installed thunderbird with ..
<Sereph> jrib: thank you very much
<mrsaturn> how do i do that greezmunkey?
<jrib> needhelp1: ".."?
<wk_exeon> 10.04 works fine for me but have all intel parts in my netbook
<Jon_> acicula: the problem is, i'm tryin to install 10.04 on my 27" iMac, 10,1, and i get to the purple loading screen, Ubuntu, Try Ubuntu without installing; Install Ubuntu, and so forth, when i select either of those two options, it seems to proceed, by my screen goes black
<Jon_> acicula:  so i tried the i386 version suggested on the url i posted to you earlier
<dabaR> dibs: so you upgraded to 5.3 now you want to go back to 5.2...
<sunshinepants> hi does anyone know a workaround for no gl with nvidia after upgrading to 10.4?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: you'll have to refer to the docs for your device on that. Typically you'll find the channel settings for your AP under "wireless" or "wireless settings" You can google for your docs.
<mikepq2008> Could someone with a mac help me? I need to convert a .key file to a .ppt file because I don't have a mac...
<Alkx4444> yay!, *I feel like such a likle hacker lol*
<Jon_> acicula: it looks identical to the previous regular version i had, and i don't see a place to select text based instaler
<jrib> mikepq2008: maybe google docs
<Alkx4444> hi everyone
<mrsaturn> device, meaning the current working adapter?
<The_Eccentric> is there a net install for 10.04?
<acicula> Jon_, ah it suggest the text based installer wich is called alternate i386 and not desktop
<The_Eccentric> sever edition?
<The_Eccentric> server*
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: device meaning router.
<mrsaturn> ok then
<Mipit> So I was told that the latest Ubuntu was now user friendly, (Atleast more than previous versions), so I gave it a try. It worked for the most part, except that my plugged in mouse would lose the ability to click objects when I opened a window. And the mouser hover effect would stop working. It would start working once I alt-f4. It seems to only happen with my mouse, but not my touch pad. I am also on my 7, not ubuntu currently. Woul
<acicula> Jon_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<abhijain> acicula: sudo grub
<abhijain> sudo: grub: command not found
<Alkx4444>  how come some kde apps completely fu*k up ubuntu and won't let it start the desktop or command line.
<Sp3c1alK> Is there a program for ubuntu similar to ubuntu's 1password ?
<tannyr> dibs: thanks, am installing vb now! :)
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: in wifi, the client does not choose what channel to communicate on, that is in the AP's relm.
<acicula> abhijain, you have grub2 and are trying to recover after installing windows
<Sp3c1alK> er
<Alkx4444>  how come some kde apps completely fu*k up ubuntu and won't let it start the desktop or command line.
<Sp3c1alK> Is there a program for ubuntu similar to os x's 1password ?
<buttons840> is str.join always preferable to concatinating strings with the + operator?
<jrib> Alkx4444: no need for the language, obfuscated or not
<dibs> tannyr: np! can you fix my php while your at it?
<jrib> buttons840: you probably want #python
<buttons840> jrib, yes :)
<abhijain> acicula: yeah right i installed window after ubuntu
<needhelp1> jrib  i used this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379961
<tannyr> dibs: is it a code problem? or does php just not work...
<Alkx4444> jrib, sorry, only way I could describe it.
<gavagai> So basically I need to install K3B to burn a flac audio cd, is that about right?
<dibs> tannyr: I need to roll back to karmic versions
<jrib> needhelp1: follow the directions in reverse
<acicula> gavagai, audio cd's are always in wav format
<xangua> gavagai: what's wrong with brasero¿
<krummlauf> i
<krummlauf> hi
<krummlauf> i have a q
<gavagai> xangua, it pukes with flac files
<tannyr> dbs: ah, i have no idea, I'm an ubuntu noob :P  If it was coding help you needed, I know PHP haha
<xangua> !downgrade > dibs
<ubottu> dibs, please see my private message
<krummlauf> noob here
<hayleyw> can someone tell me how to set up google docs as the default editor for word/excel/etc files as netremix had it before release? i cant figure out how to change it to the way it was. please :P
<jrib> Alkx4444: "mess up" or even better, be more specific...
<acicula> gavagai, any like brasero or k3b will probably convert the files before burning them
<xangua> !help > krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf, please see my private message
<gavagai> acicula, brasero gives error, rhythmbox fails silently
<needhelp1> jrib wont
<needhelp1> 9 - In the Command field enter /opt/thunderbird/thunderbird reinstall?
<tannyr> does anyone know the equiv to startup list for ubuntu?  I want compiz to start with my computer
<dibs> xangua: why am I not allowed to choose the php version that I work with?
<jrib> needhelp1: I don't mean literally.  I mean read what you did and undo it
<soreau> ! compiz | tanguy_
<ubottu> tanguy_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<krummlauf> ok, i reformatted and reinstalled windows, and now ubuntu wont boot, but the partition still exists, i used an automatic dual-boot install the first time
<krummlauf> D:
<xangua> tannyr: what desktop are you using¿
<soreau> tanguy_: Just use sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<tannyr> soreu: ?
<Mipit> Would there be any way for me to change my quickstart button on my laptop to start ubuntu instead of the default Asus Quickstart program?
<dibs> xangua: has Steve Jobs been buying ubuntu shares?
<Sp3c1alK> Is there a program for ubuntu similar to os x's 1password ?
<Alkx4444> jrib, yeah, but it doesn't just 'mess it up', it seriously [insert word here]s it up beyond recovery.
<xangua> Spec: yes, open software center and search for 'password'
<Jon_> acicula:  if this gets any more tedious i'm going to seriously start questioning my sanity.
<jkw> Sp3c1alK: looks similar to keepassx
<jrib> Alkx4444: saying "mess up" or what you said earlier leaves people with the same amount of information, really you should just be providing a better description if you want to help people understand what your issue is
<tannyr> ubottu: I have it working, it just doesn't launch when i start my computer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dibs> tannyr: it should be in your system>prefs menu
<modalon> dibs
<Sp3c1alK> jkw: Yeah that's the closest thing I've found. keepassx doesn't seem to work with firefox though like 1password
<jrib> needhelp1: hint: you copied files to some directory, then you created a menu item for it.  So undo those two things....
<tannyr> ahh too many different repsonses, moment please :P
<krummlauf> can anyone help me
<krummlauf> what do i do
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, what would be a common name for set channels
<mrsaturn> i'm not sure how to explain
<xangua> !help > krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf, please see my private message
<modalon> distrib
<modalon> ution
<mikepq2008> Google docs wont work
<Alkx4444> jrib, but there is a difference, I can deal with ubuntu being 'messed up', but this is beyond belief.
<krummlauf> !heop > angua
<Jon_> acicula: thank you for the correct url
<krummlauf> !help > angua
<dabaR> krummlauf: to get help, ask a question
<mikepq2008> Could someone with a mac help me? I need to convert a .key file to a .ppt file because I don't have a mac...
<jrib> Alkx4444: well I'm telling you that language isn't acceptable here, so find a better way
<krummlauf> i did ask already
<krummlauf> ok, i reformatted and reinstalled windows, and now ubuntu wont boot, but the partition still exists, i used an automatic dual-boot install the first time
<krummlauf> ^^
<acicula> Jon_, if 9.10 works you could just use that and wait until its fixed, its already fixed upstream, just needs to be backported to lucid
<jrib> mikepq2008: this channel is for ubuntu support.  Did you see my suggestion earlier?
<dabaR> !patience | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: are you accessing the config page on you puter now?
<mrsaturn> yes greezmunkey
<dabaR> !grub | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<modalon> so reboot ubuntu
<Alkx4444> jrib, wow, and this is an irc channel that's supposed to help people  with ubuntu.
<Berg> Hello I just updated my ubuntu 10.04 now every time I idle out i have to put in my password to get it going again how do i stop this from happening?
<krummlauf> grub :[
<acerimmer> krummlauf: you must reinstall grub.
<krummlauf> ok
<tannyr> xang: I'm using ubuntu lucid.  I have compiz installed, I like the 3d desktop effect.  I'm just trying to get it to start up on startup. If ubuntus default effects allow this, i have no idea how to enable it
<modalon> anyone explain grub2?
<krummlauf> that would fix it?
<m7stic> does ubuntu 9.10 by default have some sort of firewall set up?
<xangua> !attitude | Alkx4444
<ubottu> Alkx4444: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: ok, click on that window then press Alt+printscr, paste the image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<modalon> yes
<dabaR> krummlauf: maybe. You installed windows, and lost ability to boot Ubuntu, right?
<jrib> Alkx4444: I don't understand your point.  I'm telling you 1) what the rules for the channel are regarding language and 2) that you need to provide more details about what exactly is going on if you expect anyone to be able to help you
<acerimmer> modalon: NO ONE can explain grub2.  LOL
<dabaR> Alkx4444: you just got off on the wrong foot, ask the question you have, and I am sure that if someone knows, they will help
<mikepq2008> jrib: yes i did, it didn't work
<Alkx4444> xangua, sorry.
<soreau> tanguy_: If you use gnome, then use gnome-appearance-properties
<xangua> !firewall > m7stic
<ubottu> m7stic, please see my private message
<xangua> m7stic: yes
<Chaorain> Hey, just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I get a Grub 15 error on startup. I looked for /boot/grub/menu.lst  but I don't see it on my disk. Help please?
<m7stic> thank you
<modalon> the second time fdiskby uuid worked :-9
<Mipit> Would there be any way for me to change my quickstart button on my laptop to start ubuntu instead of the default Asus Quickstart program?4
<soreau> tanguy_: anything other than None will enable compiz and will be the default for your session
<krummlauf> ok
<krummlauf> han gon
<krummlauf> hang on
<wk_exeon> cheeese is cool yum
<krummlauf> how do i install grub without a cd?
<FloodBot4> krummlauf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer> chaorain: /boot/grub/menu.lst is grub 1.  Lucid uses grub 2.
<acicula> Chaorain, grub2 uses grub.cfg which is generated from /etc/default/grub
<acicula> or defaults/grub2
<Alkx4444> ubottu, I'm pro opensource!!!, (it even affects my school work, I am reluctant to use microsucks windblows.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krummlauf> !help > xangua
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<modalon> krummlauf: no way, except you are aearching for the windows boor loader
<acicula> see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 or the ubuntu wiki page on grub2
<jrib> mikepq2008: and I assume impress doesn't open them natively?
<acicula> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey, http://imagebin.org/95364
<krummlauf> modalon?
<krummlauf> no way what?
<modalon> boot loader, sry
<krummlauf> without cd
<Reallycool> Hey, when I installed to USB, it wrote in all my OSes on my internal to the GRUB loader, how do I remove them?
<krummlauf> i have no cd drive
<tannyr> soreau: there is no 3d cube effect with basic gnome settings.  I can edit my compiz settings fine, and i can start compiz fine, I just need to add it to a startup process.  How do i do that?
<clausen> Reallycool, you can run "update-grub"
<xangua> krummlauf: you need a live cd/usb to do that, is it gru 1 or grub 2¿
<MobiusJedi> It's not exactly an ubuntu problem per se, but does anyone have the vlc volume normalizer figured out?
<krummlauf> i dont have a cd
<clausen> Reallycool, or you can manually delete from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<krummlauf> is there a cd-less option?
<aquachica> Hi.  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and cannot get my wireless to work.  I get a red exclamation point over wireless icon.
<Alkx4444> jrib, whatever, basically it messes it down beyond the ground.
<Alkx4444> dabaR, okay.
<modalon> no driver at work
<xangua> tannyr: by enabling the desktop efects should be enough
<Mipit> Would there be any way for me to change my quickstart button on my laptop to start ubuntu instead of the default Asus Quickstart program? I dont have the program installed now, but the quickstart still works and instead boots to my windows after saying how the program is missing.
<jkw> i see some people on the forums having trouble with mobile intel graphics chipset, but nothing too similar to what i'm experiencing (ie. total freakout)
<dabaR> aquachica: you need to connect with ethernet, then you might be able to get the driver
<acerimmer> aquachica: need to make sure your wireless driver is set up.
<jrib> Alkx4444: k, that's not enough for me personally to help you, but feel free to try the channel again in a few minutes
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: use the dropdown for your 11G channel, use channel 1, then save your router settings. You *will* lose connectivity for a moment or two. If you want to see it happen, open a terminal and type: tail -f /var/log/syslog before you make and save the change :)
<soreau> tanguy_: 1) Install simple-ccsm 2) Go to sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects and select the Custom radio button 3) Done.
<xangua> krummlauf: like a said you can also use a live usb, is it gru 1 or grub 2¿
<aquachica> dabaR, I am on ethernet at the moment, which driver do I get?
<krummlauf> it is
<jkw> although failsafe looks fine, I wouldn't be opposed to just copying that over the generated xorg.conf except for the fact that it doesn't work with xmonad (works with gnome though)
<krummlauf> grub legacy
<dabaR> click that icon, it should offer
<krummlauf> i was using 9.04
<acicula> jkw, well intel chipsets are supported from horrible to pretty good depending on what you have
<aquachica> acerimmer, How do I check to see if my driver is set up?
<AbuMaia> so how goes the progress on the new font?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: your router will probably reboot, so it may be more like a minute or so.
<Alkx4444> jrib, why? what word would you like me to use (other than messed up)?
<xangua> krummlauf: then you can restore it with superbrub disk; i think they have an option to make it boot from usb
<jkw> acicula: that's the weird thing, my chipset was supported perfectly in 9.10
<krummlauf> i dont have usb
<krummlauf> lol
<jkw> acicula: but the upgrade seems to have caused problems
<anabasis> im having trouble enabling the nvidia driver
<krummlauf> im on a netbook
<Mipit> Floppy Disk then?
<krummlauf> is there an option for netbook
<sunshinepants> nm
<jrib> Alkx4444: I wouldn't like you to use any particular word, I would just like some *details*
<jhite> i've got a question if someone knows the answer... since the 10.04 upgrade my ttys are messed up... they are squished up really tiny across the top... like the entire screen is jammed into 100X1024 resolution
<Reallycool> clausen: wouldn't that just write it to it again?
<Alkx4444> jrib, okay,
<jhite> any ideas?
<acerimmer> aquachica: wait 1
<aquachica> acerimmer, ok
<sunshinepants> anabasis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353082
<clausen> Reallycool, sorry, I must be confused about what you're after
<anabasis> the hardware drivers gui tells me I am currently using "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Version current) [recommended]" but nvidia-settings and appearance/effects tells me I am not
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey,
<mrsaturn> i've done so
<xangua> krummlauf:  then go to a public internet and download it and then burn it to a cd
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: the result?
<dabaR> aquachica: if you click the icon with the red thing on it, it might offer the driver
<tannyr> soreau: is that list of custom settings gnome or compiz?
<krummlauf> netbooks dont have a cd drive
<clausen> Reallycool, can we talk in private... it's hard to keep track of the conversation in this noisy channel
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: did you save the settings on the router?
<dabaR> aquachica: also you can go to system->admin->hardware
<acicula> jhite, kms propably, disablemodesetting as a kernel option and see if it goes away
<mrsaturn> according to network manager the % connectivity jumped to 68% to 82
<mrsaturn> greezmunkey,  yes
<krummlauf> im trying to fix this now
<Alkx4444> jrib, how come some kde apps completely slam down ubuntu and won't let it start the desktop or command line.
<tannyr> soreau: ccsm is compiz settings manager right?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: there you go, I don't think I can be of much more help :)
<jhite> acicula: coudl you point me to the file to edit?
<jhite> i can take it from there
<mrsaturn> what about the other adapter?
<tannyr> soreau: i'm retarded, i realized right after I typed it thats what it is >.>
<SoulCatharsis> anyone know how to get RTL8188SU installed and functional?
<ani9> Hai all... Is there any command to find the active ethernet port in sys? im having 2 etherenet cards in my sys..
<acicula> jhite, kernel options go in /etc/default(s)/grub(2)
<acerimmer> aquachica: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/networking/8259-making-wireless-work-in-ubuntu
<jrib> Alkx4444: sigh... what exactly do you mean by "won't let it start the desktop or command line"?  Start it where?  Give examples of the kde apps you refer to.
<dhruvasagar> wasssssuuuuuuuup ?
<acicula> jhite, theres only one, but im not exactly sure on the filenames, but there is only one possible combination of what i listed
<krummlauf> no one can help D:
<aquachica> dabaR, Now checking.
<mrsaturn> another reason i'm switching is because the current one heats up really quickly for no good reason
<aquachica> acerimmer, Now loooking.
<dhruvasagar> how is the upgrade to 10.04 going guys ?
<jhite> found the file thanks... looking at it now
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: as I said earlier. Run with what you have now. Your original issue was that this one didn't work, well I think we may have sorted all of that out. Run it a day or so, and then if you want to get the other one going, you'll have to directly connect your puter before working on it.
<dabaR> ani9: ifconfig
<anabasis> sunshinepants: doesn't help. how do I actually enable the nvidia driver ?
<Chaorain> hello?
<dabaR> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dhruvasagar> anabasis: have you installed the nvidia drivers from synaptic yet ?
<mrsaturn> ok, thanks a lot greezmunkey! :d
<jhite> so where it says quiet spalash i add disablemodesetting
<jkw> is there someway maybe to revert to the old intel graphics chipset setup?
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: as long as it dosen't melt, or catch on fire you'll be alright :)
<jkw> work tomorrow without xmonad is going to be brutal :)
<SoulCatharsis> I guess the Realtek chipset RTL8188SU is hopeless...
<anabasis> dhruvasagar: nvidia-current and dependencies, right? no other packages needed ?
<sunshinepants> anabasis: nvidia-xconfig will configure x to use nvidia.. if it's not installed properly that won't work though
<mrsaturn> hehe
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: sure, I help you out, and you stick your tongue out at me :P
<dhruvasagar> anabasis: if you've already installed them, you should go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<greezmunkey> heh
<conner> alright im back yet again with my noobish ubuntu ways, i need help with installing java
<krummlauf> hey
<krummlauf> does auto super grub disk
<krummlauf> would that do it?
<krummlauf> within windows?
<FloodBot4> krummlauf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmose> hey all, I have absolutely no sound on a new HP latop (running lucid).. but all is fine on my PC's.. any ideas?
<dhruvasagar> anabasis: there you can enable the drivers, if you still have something yet to install usually it is able to install from there
<Chaorain> Hey I have a Grub 15 error on a new install of 10.04. I thought I saw that Ubuntu stopped using Grub. did they?
<krummlauf> D:
<dabaR> !java | conner
<ubottu> conner: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<SoulCatharsis> meh, who needs realtek anyways?
<dhruvasagar> krummlauf: what do you want to do ?
<Alkx4444> jrib, I forget what kde apps do this, but some kde apps on ubuntu 9.04 install, but when I restart my computer it changes the loading splash screen from ubuntu to kubuntu, and finishes loading with a black screen with a few white glichy marks on the top of the screen.
<clausen> Chaorain, ubuntu still uses grub
<acerimmer> chaorain: ubuntu changed to grub2 with 9.04
<SoulCatharsis> (RTL8188SU)
<acicula> SoulCatharsis, seems to be supported?
<modalon> krummlauf:bootpart
<ScoobySnack> That's it then...
<jhite> acicula: disablemodesetting beside where is says quiet splash
<krummlauf> i want to boot ubuntu, i cant do it after i reformatted windows
<krummlauf> D:
<jrib> Alkx4444: is this a problem you are currently experiencing?
<Chaorain> acerimmer: ah, any page on how to fix a Grub 15 error?
<jrib> !away > mano-afk
<ubottu> mano-afk, please see my private message
<acicula> jhite, yeah but its a bit shorter then that
<tannyr> My visual effects revert back to None every time i log out of my computer.  Can I fix this?
<acerimmer> chaorain: wait one, i seem to remember seeing it...
<acicula> jhite, think its like driver.modesetting={1,0}
<krummlauf> ?
<aetaric> how can i set the size of the frame buffer for plymouth?
<ahmose> new HP laptop, running lucid, no sound.  no drivers found, settings seem fine, anyone?
<modalon> it's a program
<acerimmer> chaorain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Error%2015%20-%20File%20not%20found
<dabaR> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<acicula> jhite, wats your gpu?
<jhite> nvidia
<jhite> but it's not at bottom
<jhite> it's squished across top
<acicula> nvidia.modesetting=0
<xangua> tannyr: just add: compiz --replace
<xangua> to system> preferences> apps start
<Alkx4444> jrib, hehehehe, if I was I wouldn't be able to talk to you on irc., I have had-to re-install my os a few time 'cos of this, but now I'm not on ubuntu 9.04, I am not using ubuntu 9.10, but I preffere ubuntu 9.04. (I think ubuntu 9.10 was (is) a total fail.
<xangua> tannyr: but it's weird that happends to you
<modalon> wrong moduls or configuration for alsa reproted
<modalon> reported
<krummlauf> im just gonna do auto super grub
<krummlauf> and see what it does
<jrib> Alkx4444: 9.04 won't be supported in 6 months.  Have you tried 10.04?
<krummlauf> i aint skurred
<aule> what program would be better if I was just wanting to read rss and news feeds? I dont want a mail client
<acicula> nouveau.modesetting even
<Alkx4444> * I am now using ubuntu 9.10, spelling error.
<tannyr> xangua: i'll do that, thanks!
<rww> aule: liferea is the gnome program for that
<Flynsarmy> Like 3 distros ago they made it so going Places - <sftp address> didn't lock up the applications panel while it waits to load. It does again in 10.04...is this a bug?
<acicula> wait, jhite are you using the binary drivers?
<aule> thanks
<aquachica> dabaR, Thank you so much!
<aquachica> acerimmer, Thank you!
<krummlauf> thanks for not telling me what to do
<meoblast001> anyone know how to disable hardware acceleration on an Intel GPU/
<Alkx4444> jrib, 9.04 will still be usable, but why is that?
 * aquachica hugs both dabaR and acerimmer.  :D
<ahmose> thanks i will try that. :)
<tannyr> xangua: I've searched for my problem and it seems to be a bug.  oh well :\
<MarkTraceur> Anybody know how to change the default memory allocation size for the IcedTea Java Plugin?
<acicula> as the binary drivers dont use modesetting anyhow
<acerimmer> aquachica: good luck
<hayleyw> can someone tell me how to set up google docs as the default editor for word/excel/etc files as netremix had it before release? i cant figure out how to change it to the way it was. please :P
<ahmose> good karma to you all <3
<jhite> yes
<krummlauf> D:
<Chaorain> acerimmer: thanks
<acicula> hmm then you cant disable modesetting
<jhite> would it help if i took a picture and uploaded it
<acicula> nope
<jrib> Alkx4444: I'm just suggesting you try 10.04 and not hang onto 9.04.  It will be supported for 6 months, but after that you'll have to upgrade to /something/ supported
<dabaR> aquachica: what did you do exactly?
<krummlauf> no one is helping me
<krummlauf> this is racist
<acicula> err you can maybe try to set a specific vga terminal with vga= option, but im just guessing now
<jrib> Alkx4444: all non-LTS releases only have support for 18 months
<acicula> krummlauf, have some patience
<MarkTraceur> krummlauf: Whatcha need?
<abhijain> i m trying to install grub with sudo grub but it says command not found
<krummlauf> there were at least 5 other white people helped before me
<jrib> !grub2 > abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<aquachica> dabaR, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, and it downloaded the driver for my netbook.  :)
<marcosroriz> guys, I just filled a bug on software center, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/574155
<Alkx4444> jrib: why, how does lts work?
<krummlauf> i want to know if auto super grub will meet my needs
<marcosroriz> anyone else having the same bug?
<xangua> hayleyw: have you tried installing the google docs prism package¿¿
<acicula> krummlauf, whats auto super grub
<ahmose> will lucid be supported more than 3 years?
<krummlauf> hang on ill show you
<jhite> vga=795
<jhite> that's in there
<dabaR> aquachica: OK, good, wnted to know for the future...
<Flannel> ahmose: Three years on the desktop, five years on the server
<xangua> ahmose: desktop version 3, server 5
<conner> can i get a someone to help walk me through how to set up IcedTea in order to use java? the links help a little but im still lost
<acerimmer> krummlauf: unless you have some super high tech boot setup I would STRONGLY urge to to just stick with grub.
<ahmose> thanks!
<rww> ahmose: Lucid is supported for 3 years on the Desktop, so until April 1013. 5 years on servers.
<krummlauf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<krummlauf> its the unofficial auto super grub
<aquachica> dabaR, No prob.  Thanks again. :)
<jrib> rww: 1013 eh?
<acicula> abhijain, again, you are using grub2, not grub, so there is no grub for sudo to start, you are reading the wrong instructions, you need to use update-grub2, look in the wiki for that command and read from there
<dabaR> krummlauf: that's really funny about the 5 white people.
<MarkTraceur> conner, what is it using now? I think IcedTea gets set up pretty well automatically
<dabaR> acicula: you're welcome
<rww> jrib: Accurate to within one millenium!
<ahmose> very niice.  thanks all, you are very helpful :)
<dabaR> ah acicula, getting in my tab-complete like that...
<Alkx4444> jrib: why, how does lts work?
<modalon> fs by uuid is distrurbing
<jrib> !lts | Alkx4444
<ubottu> Alkx4444: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Baram> where are the directions to re-install grub2 from liveCD?
<acicula> modalon, uuid never change
<mrsaturn> rhythmbox keeps on crashing/closing whenever i play a song
<jbowtie> Lucid is making me look bad - installed on a new PC, getting "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<mrsaturn> any help?
<acicula> well not by adding/moving disks
<aule> where in xchat can I find the autojoins...or do I do that with like python?
<jrib> aule: that's a setting /somewhere/, don't know where
<dabaR> mrsaturn: you might get a clue if you run it in the terminal
<mdel> hey all... can anyone help me with a x-tunnelling issue im haing with a stuck meta-key?
<Alkx4444> jrib: that's what I said.
<modalon> aule: networks
<mdel> im tunnelling with nomachine nxclient
<acicula> krummlauf, it may work i suppose if its udated, recoverying grub after windows is as easy as booting from the livecd with selecting your install as root and updating grub by running update-grub2
<jrib> Alkx4444: what's your question about LTS?
<mdel> and the "s" and "m" keys are popping up menus
<aule> jrib, mofalon kk ill look there
<MeXTuX> My computer has a front audio jack. When I installed Intrepid Ibex it worked but now with Karmic and Lucid Lynx it is not working. My Motherboard is D946GZIS and the audio is N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<dabaR> !grub | Baram
<ubottu> Baram: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<krummlauf> yeah
<jhite> http://imgur.com/7FKGo
<jhite> that's my terminal
<krummlauf> it said to do auto super grub
<krummlauf> so imma do that
<jbowtie> I've spent 3 hours installing on this sucker, using LTS liveCD (twice), alternate (once) and rescue mode. It will not boot!
<phrostbite> Can anybody tell me how to make ubuntu stay connected to my wireless network? After a minute or so it boots me off.
<Baram> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<modalon> krummlauf:bootpart
<Alkx4444> ubottu: jrib said 18 months, why should an operating system as awesome as ubuntu, lose support at any time for any version?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jbowtie> Needless to say end user is about ready to have me re-install the other OS.
<dabaR> Baram: in case you ever need it, you can also /msg ubottu blah and then send him messages and find out the answer
<jrib> Alkx4444: because man-power is limited basically
<acicula> krummlauf, err the wiki lists running grub-setup again as well, which i suppose may be needed to setup grub on the mbr again
<phrostbite> How do I install flash?
<xangua> jbowtie: try with unetbootin
<Baram> dabaR: Thanks, have you heard of anyone having an issue with grub2 after upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<xangua> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> !flash > phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite, please see my private message
<modalon> jrib
<jhite> any other thoughts on my tty terminal problem?
<MarkTraceur> Does anyone here know how to increase the memory given to a Java applet?
<dabaR> Baram: I don't remember, but I remember hitting !grub a couple of times already. And I am not here that much
<jbowtie> xangua: unetbootin? Which installer is that?
<modalon> memory jvm
<xangua> jbowtie: to boot ubuntu or any other linux distro from a usb stick
<Alkx4444> jrib: hehe, lol, and microsoft is limiting, hehe.
<dabaR> Baram: it's all a blur...
<xangua> !usb > jbowtie
<ubottu> jbowtie, please see my private message
 * Walrus23 procedes to tear hair out about "this stupid nnnnnnngh VPS"
<modalon> krummlauf: unetbootin one way
<jb12> just did the upgrade very nice and fast
<mrsaturn> dabaR, my walkman/mp3 player always unmounts when i start rhythmbox, and ubuntu thinks it's a picture cd http://paste.ubuntu.com/426796/ for more information
<hipitihop> anyone know where awn (Avant Window Navigator) stores the configuration ? I would have thought it was somewhere in the home falder
<jbowtie> xangua: Sorry, it boots fine from usb or CDROM, but it doesn't boot from the hard drive after install.
<Alkx4444> jrib: hehe, lol, and microsoft is limiting, hehe.
<hipitihop> s/falder/folder
<maco> mrsaturn: you can put a file on the player to tell ubuntu it's a mp3 player
<dabaR> hipitihop: maybe .awn/
<maco> mrsaturn: lemme look it up
<Alkx4444> I'm going now, l8rz everyone!
<modalon> 4444
<hipitihop> dabaR, definitely no .awn/
<Alkx4444> modalon, it's alkx4444.
<modalon> ok
<sain> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu Tweak. i was wondering whether it is safe to clean all Package cache?
<dabaR> hipitihop: usually .something did you ls -al, and look?
<acicula> sain yes
<acerimmer> sain:  run computer janitor first
<dabaR> sain: yes
<porjo> Just upgraded to 10.04. I'm using ATI fglrx video driver that comes with 10.04. My GL screensavers aren't working (just get a black screen) - is this expected with that driver?
<sain> thanks
<dominicdinada> anyone have experence working wire wireless interfaces on server
<jhite> last call... terminal about 5% of normal height... nvidia binary 10.04... never had this before... any thoughts?
<jhite> tty terminal
<dominicdinada> ya your lines arnt set correctly :/
<dominicdinada> isnt it tty 80
<dominicdinada> or something
<hipitihop> dabar, userd natutilus and tunred on "vide hidden files" so I asee all other .something dirs
<jb12> is this going to replace windows??
<dominicdinada> !tty | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada, please see my private message
<maco> mrsaturn: open a terminal and cd to where the music player is (like "cd /media/Player" or whatever it's called) then type "touch .is_music_player" then ubuntu should treat it as a music player from now on
<dabaR> hipitihop: ya, same thing
<uspenok> lucid turns off monitor  on boot, nvidia 9600 gt , nomodest don't work. Any tips ?
<acicula> jb12, not anytime soon
<jb12> this package rocks acicula
<jhite> the CTRL-ALT-F1 terminal?
<dominicdinada> jhite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<acklavidian_> hello
<phrostbite> Is there a program out the for Ubuntu there that does kind of the same stuff as dreamweaver or notepad++?
<dominicdinada> anyone have experence working wire wireless interfaces on server
<pvh_sa|wrk> phrostbite, quanta plus?
<william_> Hey guys, can you install the ubuntu installer that comes on the live cd from apt-get?
<phrostbite> Perfect thank you pvh
<jhite> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" splash vga=795"
<clausen> Guest44527, don't think so
<jimtuv> anyone know how to set up bogofilter and spamassassin? I have them installed just not sure how to configure them
<Guest44527> clausen: you mean there is no way to install ubuntu from a ubuntu installation?
<clausen> Guest44527, I think you have to use the update-manager
<Haly> firfox browser which is shipped with 10.04 is not working , how to fix it?
<SamFisher> sudo apt-get firefox
<maco> SamFisher: you forgot the word "install"
<clausen> Guest44527, maybe it's worth looking into the ubiquity package
<Haly> trying that......
<clausen> Guest44527, I could be just wrong
<clausen> Guest44527, ubiquity looks like it might be it
<rww> Haly: Depends what's wrong with it. Do you have any details?
<Haly> shouldn't i first apt-get --purge remove firfox?
<e-frame> Hi, where can i find the minimum h/w requirements for lucid lynx ?
<Guest44527> clausen: thanks
<rww> ubottu: requirements | e-frame
<ubottu> e-frame: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<greezmunkey> Guest44527: You can upgrade from the alternate cd
<e-frame> rww: thanks
<SamFisher> e-frame, google.com
<rww> ubottu: google | SamFisher
<ubottu> SamFisher: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<acklavidian_> is there any way to listen to audio input as I am recording it
<Guest44527> greezmonkey: actually I am trying to install ubuntu from a ubuntu installation on a thumb driver
<greezmunkey> acklavidian_: you would need a mixer type application that supports a monitor function. You could get lucky looking for that.
<grajesh> d
<jb12> the fron log in screen is a bit average
<budlust> hi, i just installed 10.04 and i am unable to view any devices on my home network in WORKGROUP. Does anyone know how to fix this or any tips/advice?
<Loshki> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest44527> greezmunkey: the problem is that I am trying to install on a macbook pro whos cd drive doesn't work
<Haly> by the way I think 10.04 is really a mess the should work on it more before release it
<Guest44527> greezmunkey: so I have ubuntu installed on a usb drive using another computer and grub-efi booted, but now I need to install to the disk of the laptop
<acklavidian_> Would jack be able to do something like that?
<Loshki> Guest44527: How about http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, see the 'frugal install' option...
<aetaric> Guest44527: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick will work. trust me.
<infid> when i had 9.10 i had to apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic in order for my wifi signal to be strong (eg 90%+ rather than 60%) but now that i upgrade to 10.04 there's no package for linux-backports-karmic, what can i do?
<greezmunkey> Guest44527: yikes...so the mac doesn't already have ubuntu installed?
<modalon> acklavidian_: input>output?
<modalon> really no?
<acklavidian_> yes
<Guest44527> greezmunkey: no, I have ubuntu running on it via the thumb drive, but now I want to install it to the laptop, I couldn't get the liveUSB to boot from the mac, only this installed one....
<aetaric> infid: the package wouldn't be a backport now.... it would be in the main package pool.
<greezmunkey> Guest44527: I'm thinking fix the cd drive man...sorry.
<Guest44527> aetaric: That guide doesn't work for efi as far as i can tell, I followed it, to no avail
<vex_> why when i traceroute a big wbesite like yahoo.com i get * * * on the last like 10 requests instead of a server name
<aetaric> Guest44527: i used bootcamp to make a partition for ubuntu....
<PixelDJ> Hey guys. I'm running Lucid Lynx on my Macbook Pro (2,1) and often while I'm browsing the web or working in the terminal, everything freezes for 4 or 5 seconds and the computer restarts and takes me back to the rEFIt screen. Is there a log or something that I can check to see if I can find what may be causing the unexpected restarts?
<Guest44527> greezmunkey: so I cant install ubiquity (or the text equivalent) in ubuntu?
<Guest44527> aetaric: that doesn't get it installed for you
<infid> aetaric: any idea what it would be called now? it used to be called 'linux-backports-modules-karmic'
<Moral_> PixelDJ, dmesg
<greezmunkey> Guest44527: I didn't say that, I'm lost on macs :(
<Guest44527> greezmunkey: \well all I need it the installer and I am home free, guess I'll look into that
<modalon> acklavidian_: try install alsa frm source
<aetaric> Guest44527: no, but it handles partitioning.... you really sould leave efi alone... if you need to boot a non-standard partition, hold option at boot.
<acklavidian_> how do i use this in lucid empathy
<PixelDJ> Moral_, wouldn't that just show me what happened on bootup?
<modalon> :/configure --
<Guest44527> aetaric: I don't need to partition it, I need to install, i cannot get into a liveCD that is my problem, I used bootcamp to resize, but that is neither here nor there, thanks though
<dominicdinada> hmm anyone handy with virbr0 ? haha
<Moral_> PixelDJ, yep, you're right. I am sorry.
<aetaric> infid: you wouldn't need it... it should be in linux-modules-lucid or linux-modules-`uname -r`
<jst> Is there any advantage to manually installing NVIDIA's drivers vs. apt-get install nvidia-current?
<PixelDJ> Moral_, It's all good. I'm just confused and not so great at troubleshooting issues like this. I wonder if it might be overheating as my mac seems to be getting a lot hotter in Ubuntu as it does in OSX.
<aetaric> Guest44527: then put the live cd on the flashdrive....
<acerimmer> jst: you might be able to get a bleeding edge driver that's not currently in the repos.
<Moral_> PixelDJ, that's what I was thinking. Make sure you have cpu scaling on
<jst> acerimmer, right.  As of now, nviida-current is the latest driver NVIDIA's offering.
<jst> I wonder if they will keep up with it though. :)
<PixelDJ> Moral_, How can I check that?
<Moral_> PixelDJ, using gnome?
<PixelDJ> Moral_, Yeah
<albech> i recall way back using a tunnel daemon that would keep a ssh tunnel running.. anyone remember the name?
<elnur> I'm really pissed off of the fact that when I add new launcher to my panel, the order gets fucked up after a system restart. Is there a way to fix that?
<acklavidian_> when I try to activate this in empathy I get " acklavidian is not a registered nickname"
<Guest44527> aetaric: that won't boot on efi
<e-frame> Hi, since lucid's default file system is ext4 and my hardy is installed on ext3, should i do clean install or just upgrade it?
<hd1> hmm... I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a usb key from within qemu... and the bloody thing isn't booting
<npope> albech: what do you mean keep it running?
<greezmunkey> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<acklavidian_> I dont know anything about chat clients
<Guest44527> aetaric: atleast as far as I can manage
<albech> npope, if the link fails it will restart it automatically
<npope> keep alive
<krummlauf> ok
<krummlauf> sup
<infid> aetaric: does that mean it's already installed? currently my wifi strength is in the 80%'s
<hd1> greezmunkey: apologies, I've been fighting with this all weekend
<aetaric> Guest44527: no reason it shouldn't.
<CrOnOs__> PixelDJ, did you look your log files for clues maybe syslog
<krummlauf> i rebooted with super auto grub
<krummlauf> and it gave me errors, why?
<aetaric> infid: it is...
<Moral_> PixelDJ, Right click on one of your panels.  Go to "add to panel" in the search bar up top type cpu add the CPU scaling monitor. Then set it to "on demand" this will put it at the lowest frequency and it will scale up when needed.
<greezmunkey> hd1: not you, np :)
<npope> albech: ssh -o TCPKeepAlive 5 foo.com
<acklavidian_> how do I join #ubuntu
<Moral_> acklavidian_, you're in #ubuntu
<aetaric> ....
<npope> acklavidian_: you already are
<krummlauf> any ideas why super auto grub would fail?
<PixelDJ> CrOnOs__, I haven't yet. I was trying to figure out what log file would be best to look through. I'll try syslog.
<hd1> acklavidian_: you figured that part out
<PixelDJ> Moral_, Thanks, I'll try that.
<acerimmer> guest44527: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Moral_> Which processors to mac books use Intel?
<aetaric> <3 Mactel
<Guest44527> acerimmer: that page uses a livecd to install
<acklavidian_> so how do I get this to work in empathy
<aetaric> Moral_: origanally, PowerPC. now they use Intel.
 * Moral_ nods.
<aetaric> Guest44527: you might have to get an external CD-ROM
<Narya> is there a similar wallet to KDE Wallet for gnome?
<maco> Narya: gnome keyring
<Guest44527> aetaric: it seems so
<Guest44527> Thanks for everyone's help
<acicula> krummlauf, just use the method recommended in the wiki instead of super boot grub, very likely its not yet updated for 10.04
<Narya> ty maco
<Narya> also, do I need special drivers to play mp3?
<acicula> yes
<krummlauf> acicula: does it require cd?
<acicula> krummlauf, the livecd
<acerimmer> narya: sudo apt-get-install restricted-extras
<krummlauf> no, i dont think you understand
<krummlauf> i am not using a cd
<krummlauf> i need cd-less solutions
<acicula> or usbstick
<hp7500> hi all
<Narya> ty acerimmer
<krummlauf> i dont have a stick
<aetaric> krummlauf: what system?
<krummlauf> xp
<aetaric> no, i mean is it a pc or mac?
<krummlauf> super auto grub did not fix the boot
<acicula> how did you install then
<krummlauf> pc
<aetaric> ok. netboot it
<krummlauf> huh
<Moral_> install via LAN
<aetaric> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hp7500> im very new in ubuntu world you guys can help me to shift on ubuntu ?
<acicula> yes netboot lets you install across the net
<acicula> it still needs bootin
<krummlauf> k
<CrOnOs__> just ask hp7500
<ZykoticK9> hp7500, do you have a more specific question right now?
<aetaric> macs can't netboot. ;(
<acicula> (yesyes pxe etc)
<hp7500> yea can you tell me any link where i can find very basic information about ubuntu like how to install softwares and stuff
<Moral_> hp7500, ubuntu.com
<hp7500> so i can learn more about it coz, u know i use windows which i don't want to use now
<jebss>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<acklavidian_> so what do i do if it says NickServ 23:53 acklavidian is not a registered nickname.	
<acicula> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<aetaric> hp7500: community.ubuntu.com as well as google.com
<ZykoticK9> hp7500, see the new lucid manual - most will apply to earlier versions as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<shawnboy> Anyone know how to determine what AMD/ATI Catalyst driver version I'm running? I used apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx.
<CrOnOs__> hp7500,  also just try a live cd ubuntu is realy user friendly
<jebss>  /msg NickServ identify selvester
<greezmunkey> shawnboy: in a terminal: lsmod
<shawnboy> I mean the ATI equivalent (i.e. 10.3 or whatever)
<acerimmer> hp5700: new manual "Up and Running with Ubuntu"  google & download
<hp7500> man i love this community you guys are very help full
<raffaele> Hi what's wrong with my slow boot?? http://imagebin.ca/view/JF3BYV7i.html
<aetaric> jebss: i recommend you change your password...
<locke> Lucid is using one of my mouse buttons as "forward" (button9), how do I unbind this key so I can use it with another application?
<raffaele> I think 30 seconds are really too much for my machine
<jebss> aetaric, and how to do that?
<teamcoltra> I am not able to get sound input (either by built-in, or by the mic port) on my laptop. I was able to get it in Windows... but then when I switched to Karmic it didn't work, and it still does not in Lucid
<greezmunkey> raffaele: what software did you use to generate that report?
<phrostbite> Please for the love of all that is holy. Is there a way to move the close button and maximize button and stuff to the right of the windows.
<raffaele> bootchart greezmunkey
<aetaric> with nickserv.... /nickserv help or ask the guys in #freenode...
<teamcoltra> phrostbite, yes there is
<hp7500> man one small question coz, i found to many manual but they all are teaching how to use but being windows user 10 years i need some think which give reff windows it'll help me to understnad
<ZykoticK9> !controls | phrostbite
<ubottu> phrostbite: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<greezmunkey> raffaele: I'll look into it, thanks :)
<archayl> i installed ubuntu lucid with fresh install, i played mp3, it worked out of the box (strange), and it played as streaming media?
<raffaele> ;)
<jebss> aetaric, please help me out. I have registered 2-3 times. but every time when I join the channel next day it gives me the same situation
<Chaorain> hey just got my system working and I  need to do "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" every time to get internet access. How do I fix this?
<teamcoltra> phrostbite, http://www.khattam.info/2010/03/16/howto-move-the-minimize-maximize-close-buttons-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<shawnboy> greezmunkey, i did lsmod but I don't see that it tells me any versions. I'm wanting to determine which version of ATI drivers I'm using in ATI equivalent terms.
<PixelDJ> jebss, Did you verify your e-mail?
<locke> Lucid is using one of my mouse buttons as "forward" (button9), how do I unbind this key so I can use it with another application?
<aetaric> jebss: i can't really help you with a network problem here. the people in #freenode can.
<teamcoltra> I am not able to get sound input (either by built-in, or by the mic port) on my laptop. I was able to get it in Windows... but then when I switched to Karmic it didn't work, and it still does not in Lucid
<modalon> Can anyone please give a hint alsa pls?
<aetaric> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<archayl> i installed ubuntu lucid with fresh install, i played mp3, it worked out of the box (strange), and it played as streaming media?
<aetaric> archayl: then it wasn't an mp3. mp3's don't stream.
<archayl> i'm not able to scroll the timeline bar coz it's streaming
<modalon> thx. Modules are loaded, device is selected but wrong links
<archayl> aetaric: it is mp3 file, and i played it in totem
<Xgates> hey ppl
<aetaric> !hey
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<albech> npope, it was autossh i was using way back.. thanks though
<krummlauf> hey
<krummlauf> how do i get rid of the old install of ubuntu?
<Moral_> modalon, what's wrong with yout also
<Moral_> modalon, what's wrong with yout alsa*
<archayl> aetaric: any way to check if it's a real mp3?
<Moral_> krummlauf, you mean on your grub?
<acerimmer> krummlauf: what do you mean
<modalon> links of /dev/ are seem to be wrong
<Moral_> hmm, that's beyond me, sorry.
<complexity> how do I make it go to console when I first boot in 10.0.4 right now it goes to gdm
<modalon> reinstalles alsa, but,
<acerimmer> complexity: at the bottom of the login menu you have choices
<Xgates> how can I check if f dbus + udisks + gvfs are running correctly?
<Moral_> CompanionCube, sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<aetaric> archayl: it isn't a real mp3. the format doesn't support streaming. m3u does, however.
<jebss> PixelDj, I am regitering my current nick name but its showing that 'jebss' is already registered.
<modalon> ao i'll try sourcres
<Moral_> complexity, sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<hp7500> man one small question coz, i found to many manual but they all are teaching how to use but being windows user 10 years i need some think which give reff windows it'll help me to understand
<Moral_> complexity, or you can do ctrl-alt-f6
<modalon> new scripts new problems :-9
<complexity> Moral_, I moved gdm to gdm-bak and gnome still starts after I reboot
<jebss> PixellDj, so how can access my already registered account?
<modalon> :-) sry
<krummlauf> guys
<krummlauf> how do i delete the old install
<krummlauf> D:
<shawnboy> I heard HAL has been removed from Lucid. Any suggestions for reading about what this means and its consequences? (i.e. my Synaptics Touchpad hal config file doesn't work in Lucid)
<PixelDJ> jebss, /msg NickServ identify <password>    unless someone else already has your name
<adriankeith> where would I add script files (.sh files, trying to add a window snapping function)
<loftus49> Just installed 10.4 Lucid.  Had a power outage during the install and now several errors occur when I attempt to do "updates".  How can I reinstall Ubuntu Lucid?  What are the steps?
<Chaorain> hey I have a weird problem on my PC the live CD has sound but the Full install does not. My soundcard isn't even detected
<CrOnOs__> hp7500,  can you move to private message i will help you
<markatto> shawnboy: it means that we are all slaves to *kit now
<acerimmer> hp7500: http://ubuntu-manual.org/  is the one you want
<markatto> not that we weren't before
<archayl> aetaric: can you please check it out here? http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/6622/screenshotjd.png
<acklavidian_> NickServ says my email isnt a valid email
<acerimmer> krummlauf: you sure it's still there??
<VinceN> Good Evening, Good Evening, Good Evening ro you all
<krummlauf> yep
<modalon> haver to go beyound udev :-9
<krummlauf> i have 160 GB
<shawnboy> markatto, please explain.
<krummlauf> its taking up like 11GB
<gh0zt> having problems with flash controls in youtube, sometimes they work and sometimes they don't, any ideas? i'm using 64bit lucid
<aetaric> archayl: where did you get the file?
<modalon> :-)
<Theravadan> I'm getting "kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed" yet uname -a = "2.6.34-999-generic #201005011008 SMP " and dpkg -l = "ii  linux-source-2.6.34                  2.6.34-999.201005011008"
<acerimmer> krummlauf: you could just delete that partition with Disk Utility - but you better be DARN sure you really want to kill it and you have the new install in place
<bgupta> Trying to install foswiki on Lucid..  Am I doing something wrong or is it just not in the repos?
<Jon_> text based installer commencing installation
<Jon_> pray for me
<archayl> aetaric: i don't recall, it's a looooonnnnggg time ago
<markatto> shawnboy: i'm mostly bitching because i find policykit gross and unwieldly
<modalon> markatto?
<acklavidian_> acerimmer were you refering to me
<bgupta> BTW - Booting Lucid on an fast ESXi server is ridiculously fast.. on the order of one second.
<aetaric> archayl: like i said... it isn't a real mp3. if it is a fresh install of lucid you won't have mp3 support unless you have installed it.
<acerimmer> acklavidian:  nope.
<krummlauf> i have the new install
<shawnboy> markatto, I don't even know what that is. I'd like to learn a little more about the topic if I knew what to search for.
<aetaric> bgupta: i know, isn't it great
<markatto> shawnboy: they're not actually that closely related. I don't know what you need to do for your synaptics stuff though.
<acerimmer> krummlauf: ok, Disk Util, Delete the partition then run update-grub to fix the menu
<markatto> and moving away from hal is likely a good thing
<archayl> aetaric: is there any way to check if it is a 'real' mp3 file?
<krummlauf> wheres disk util
<GSF1200S> gsfs
<bgupta> aetaric: No complaints here.
<aetaric> archayl: not that i know of.
<acerimmer> Krummlauf:  System>Admininstration>Disk Utility
<krummlauf> lol
<krummlauf> im on xp
<Yoavk> Can someone read this?
<krummlauf> i need to get rid of the partition and reinstall
<Jordan_U> Yoavk: No.
<Yoavk> Jordan_U: :D
<loftus49> Just installed 10.4 Lucid.  Had a power outage during the install and now several errors occur when I attempt to do "updates".  How can I reinstall Ubuntu Lucid?  What are the steps?
<teamcoltra> I am not able to get sound input (either by built-in, or by the mic port) on my laptop. I was able to get it in Windows... but then when I switched to Karmic it didn't work, and it still does not in Lucid
<bgupta> ANyone know what the status for twiki and foswiki is?
<bgupta> Seems there is a twiki package in karmic but not lucid, and no foswiki packages to be found
<Jordan_U> loftus49: First try "sudo dpkg --configure -a", then if that finishes without error "sudo apt-get -f install"
<lsemple> hi, just wondering if it was possible to recover the kernel for Ubuntu
<Jon_> question
<loftus49> OK .. will go and try ... thank you.
<Jon_> i'm installing via the text based installer, and i'm at the !!Partition Disks portion of the install....
<lsemple> I loaded something into it and now its freezing, none of my other kernels will work either
<aetaric> lsemple: why do you need to recover a kernel then?
<lsemple> I just upgraded to 10.04 yesterday, so it should be whatever is latest
<lsemple> aetaric: or reinstall
<Jon_> i've previously partitioned my internal harddrive with BootCamp, and have selected the Bootcamp partition, which is currently labeled as Do Not Use, and i want to use it.  can anyone tell me what i should do to change it?
<lsemple> remotely
<aetaric> lsemple: doesn't sound like a kernel issue to me
<bgupta> To be clear there are twiki packages in dapper, hardy, interpid, jaunty and karmic, but none in lucid. Are the lucid package repos incomplete?
<archayl> aetaric: i tested again with mp3 i ripped from cd, it is the same. All mp3 played as streaming. Any suggestion?
<Flannel> Jon_: Are you on the main "see all of your partitions" menu, or have you aleady gone 'into' that partitions menu?
<maco> bgupta: they were removed then. i dont know what the reasoning was in the case of twiki, but i know that *all* non-buildable packages were purged as of luci
<maco> *lucid
<aetaric> archayl: i've no clue then. it might be the software.
<lsemple> aetaric: I went to recovery mode, and it stops at an error "init: ureadahead-other main process (861) terminated with status 4
<ruby_on_tails> hell
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<ruby_on_tails> when I use remote desktop viewer and put a hostname it just shows a blank black page
<Jon_> Flannel: I've backed out to the ! Ubuntu installer main menu.... if you can tell me what to do from there that would be helpful
<ruby_on_tails> no prompt for user/pass or anything
<MarkTraceur> Hey, does anyone know how to increase the amount of memory allocated to the IcedTea Java plugin?
<lsemple> aetaric: is it some kind of init file ?
<bgupta> maco: twiki is perl code.. does that qualify as "non-buildable?
<PixelDJ> Question. I went to my Login Screen settings and turned off the "Play login sound" option, but it still plays when I login. Is this a known bug?
<maco> bgupta: if the packaging was crap enough or if it depended on the "wrong" version of perl...
<archayl> aetaric: i doubt all the mp3 collection I have is ripped using the same software, some of it even bought from online store, i'll try to install gstreamer mp3 support
<Flannel> Jon_: You'll go back into that partitions submenu thing, then hit enter on "do not use" and it'll change to give you more options.  Or, maybe you choose the part about "Format" from No to yes.  And it'll give you a bunch more choices
<bgupta> maco, is there any place to check on the web?
<Flannel> Jon_: Sorry, I'm doing this from memory, so I don't remember exact verbage, but I do know what I'm doing, honest ;)
<maco> bgupta: im checking to see if theres anything in the bugtracker
<Jon_> Flannel: i have 'Detect Disks' 'Partition Disks', i'm guessing i should detect....?
<aetaric> lsemple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/484677
<MarkTraceur> Hey, does anyone know how to increase the amount of memory allocated to the IcedTea Java plugin?
<Jon_> Flannel: when i detect disks, it gives me the disks it sees, then i can select the current Fat32 bootcamp partition
<Flannel> Jon_: Oh, you've backed out too far.
<bgupta> maco: thx, please let me know..
<Jon_> Flannel: again, i'm guessing, but i'm selecting that fat32 partition, and will type what i see next
<Flannel> Jon_: you've essentially goneinto the 'expert mode' list of things-to-do-during install, which isn't a problem,
<maco> bgupta: it was deleted for efr being unmaintained and insecure
<aetaric> lsemple: it has to do with an stab entry
<aetaric> *fstab
<Flannel> Jon_: Sounds good.  You'll eventually go to "partition disks"
<othcon> Does anyone know anything about the hp mini 210's multitouch touchpad? No matter what i try that i find on google i cant get multitouch working. Driving me nuts
<lsemple> ahh ok
<maco> bgupta: the decision actually came from debian
<PixelDJ> Question. I went to my Login Screen settings and turned off the "Play login sound" option, but it still plays when I login. Is this a known bug? Or is there a configuration file I can edit to double-check that it is turned off?
<lsemple> well I believe I loaded something to do with sensors into it
<Jon_> Flannel: the header on this page reads, ! Partition Disks, and partition settings as Name : Bootcamp, and Use as: do not use, however, i DO want to use it, so what do i do?
<maco> bgupta: unmaintained means those insecurities weren't getting fixed
<lsemple> aetaric: I loaded sensors into it
<lsemple> 3 of them
<aetaric> lsemple: are you a power user? i.e. can you chroot?
<lsemple> ok one sec
<Jon_> Flannel: i hit enter on 'do not use' and it gives me a list of options, that's what i need to know, which one to choose
<Jon_> Flannel: shall i list them?
<Flannel> Jon_: Change Use As to "/"
<GhostWolf> hi all, im having a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS from a cd, i've had chosen to install then i just see the ubuntu logo and then it goes to a login screen can anyone help?
<bgupta> maco: Fair enough.. foswiki is the fork that got all the communities interest, after the trademark fiasco.. unfortunately noone has added that to upstream yet.. (Although there is a third party repo with packages)  http://fosiki.com/Foswiki_debian/
<archayl> aetaric: It's working properly now that i've installed the gstreamer mp3 support, still bugs me though, mp3 could be played out of the box like a streaming media
<Jon_> Flannel: i can't hit /, i can only hit enter, and then i have that list
<maco> bgupta: i also see a request in ubuntu to replace twiki with foswiki
<maco> bgupta: debian doesnt have foswiki yet?
<Flannel> Jon_: Sorry, one of those options is "/" meaning "root"
<aetaric> archayl: shouldn't have worked...
<Flannel> Jon_: Unfortunately, it's different than "/root"
<Jon_> Flannel:  there is no 'root' in this list, shall i list what IS there?
<bgupta> maco: not sure.. I'll check in a few.. work emergency to deal with right now
<Flannel> Jon_: Hold up.  Is there a place where you can specify that you want to format it?
<maco> bgupta: im checking
<archayl> aetaric: that, is what bugging me...i'll find a way to clear up this confusion
<maco> bgupta: ok no its not in debian
<Xgates> I need to check and see that dbus, udisks and gvfs are running correctly, how can I check them?
<Jon_> not that i recall, i've listed the steps i've taken so far
<Flannel> Jon_: It'd be on that same subscreen thing
<Jon_> Flannel: let me reiterate, i'm on an iMac 27"
<Flannel> Jon_: Then we're at the wrong screen, but sure, go ahead and list the options it gives you.
<Jon_> Flannel: i previously partitioned the drive with BootCamp
<Flannel> Jon_: Oh, I'm sorry.  Is one of the options "Ext3" or "Ext4"?
<aetaric> lsemple: try this chroot your system. edit /etc/ureadahead.conf and change normal exit 0 to normal exit 0 4
<Theravadan> from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-05-01-lucid/ the kernel source file is only 2.2K whereas this: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-03-23-karmic/ is 54mb.. the first link's kernel sources are empty..
<othcon> How can i get the new Synaptics Gesture Suite? Since the official website does not offer a download
<kde185> anyone know if firefox in 10.04 is compiled with PGO?
<Jon_> Flannel: list as follows:  Ext4 journaling file system, Ext3 journaling file system, Ext2 journaling file system, ReiserFS journaling file system, JFS journaling file system, XFS journaling file system, Fat16 file system, Fat32 file system, swap area, Reserved BIOS boot area, EFI boot partition, physical volume for encyption, phyisical volume for RAID, physical volume for LVM, and 'do not use the partition'
<Flannel> Jon_: right, choose Ext4
<donpdonp> kde185: whats pgo?
<Flannel> Jon_: Then below that, for mount point, you want "/"
<kde185> donpdonp: profile guided optimizations
<Jon_> Flannel: and that Ext 4 will use the bootcamp partition and the ubuntu install should proceed?
<kde185> donpdonp: it's the reason windows firefox is so much faster than linux firefox
<kde185> donpdonp: that and flash for linux sucks
<Flannel> Jon_: It will use that partition, yes.
<aetaric> Jon_: EFI can't boot ext4
<bgupta> maco: What a PITA. Weird to hear of a mildly popular package that's NOT in debian
<Flannel> aetaric: Can it boot ext3? or what's the deal with that?
<Jordan_U> aetaric: This is with BIOS "emulation"
<Theravadan> why are the kernel sources from mainline blank? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2010-05-01-lucid/
<Jon_> Flannel: I chose Ext4, and have parition settings, Name Bootcamp, Use as Ext4 journaling file system, mount point is none, mount options is default, label is none, reserved blocks is 5%, typical usage is standard, bootable flag is off
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Jon_: Having Ubuntu on ext4 is not a problem with intel macs.
<Flannel> Theravadan: ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<aetaric> it can boot ext3 and reiser
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Mount point is "/"
<Jon_> Flannel: none of those items are editable, i can't change any to /
<nowimproved> it wont allow me to boot to console when i first start 10.0.4
<Xgates> well can anyone tell me how to check if gvfs is running ?
<aetaric> Jordan_U: then why couldn't my macbookpro4,1 boot ext4?
<Sereph> is there any reason why firefox should be freezing up randomly on ubuntu 9.10
<Jon_> alright, i've halted progress until we can come to an agreement
<lsemple> aetaric: ok there is no file ureadhead.conf
<Jordan_U> aetaric: I have no idea, how did you install Ubuntu? Did you hold option during boot or install rEFIt?
<aetaric> i hold option. refit leaves security holes.
<shleda> hi I upradeded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now SVN is going insane, it says svn: Can't set permissions on '.svn/tempfile.2.tmp': Operation not permitted
<lsemple> aetaric: maybe other path than /etc ?
<aetaric> lsemple: i am looking at the file. it is in /etc/
<Jon_> please advice
<Jon_> advise rather
<Jordan_U> aetaric: If you want to load grub-efi, the grub-efi image needs to be on a fat32 partition. But in this case, with grub-pc, grub is loaded from the mbr + embedded area and from there grub can read ext4 just fine.
<aetaric> Jon_: you use rEFIt?
<Jon_> aetaric: not that i know of, what is that?
<wizard> I installed Virtual Box and installed Windows XP, and Firestarter has a new network connection called "vboxne" along with my eth0.  What is this?  VirtualBox is closed but this connection is still sending data, sometimes up to 30kbps. Anyone know what's up with that?
<Jon_> aetaric: if it's not on this i386 disc i have, then no, because i have used nothing else to try to install ubuntu on my 27" iMac
<wizard> Anyone else have a connection named vboxne in Firestarter after installing Virtual Box that still transmits data after vbox is closed?
<lsemple> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/etc$ ls urea*.*.............ls: cannot access urea*.*: No such file or directory.........ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/etc$
<lsemple> aetaric:
<Jon_> Flannel: i'm at a loss, any idea what i should do?
<aetaric> Jordan_U: so you are going to make him install grub over the mbr?
<lsemple> aetaric: thats the output
<Flannel> Jon_: You can't get it to change Mount Point to /?
<lsemple> maybe I should just reinstall
<Jon_> Flannel: i can affect no changes in the page that i'm currently on
<Jordan_U> aetaric: That's what Ubuntu will do by default, and is IMO the best thing to do. What would you do instead?
<Jon_> Flannel: mount point is currently, by default, "none"
<Loshki> wizard: I don't run virtualbox myself, but I don't recall anyone mentioning this issue. Is there anything running in background that might account for it? (run 'ps ax' in a terminal)
<acerimmer> Jordan-U: advanced install options lets you choose where to install grub.
<aetaric> Jordan_U: the partition.
<Flannel> Jon_: Then I'll hazard a guess that you're doing something wrong, perhaps at the wrong step, or chosing the wrong partition, or I'm not sure what.
<russ> hi anby can you help me with a virtualbox problem? I had virtualbox installed, and went to Synaptic to install 3.1 which was "successful" however virtualbox seems to be completely gone from my system now
<matheus> hi all
<Jordan_U> aetaric: Why? That requires blocklists, which are unreliable.
<aetaric> lsemple: try /etc/init/ureadahead.conf
<Jon_> Flannel: i'm not sure what i could have done wrong, as i strictly followed your suggestions and reported back the results
<Flannel> Jon_: Although I've never heard of something like this before
 * greezmunkey resists the temptation to mess with his grub
<lsemple> aetaric: not there either
<lsemple> er
<russ> Synaptic shows virtualbox 3.1 as installed
<lsemple> aetaric: found it
<Flannel> Jon_: Right, I'm unfamiliar with Bootcamp, perhaps Jordan_U can help you, he seems more familiar with Macs in general.  I just know the alternate CD
<realubot> How do I make this work: wine "C:\Program Files\Spotify\spotify.exe" /uri spotify:user:username:playlist:4zUeo8Lva7nMqQHZTU2Zpf && sleep 5 && xdotool key "space"
<keitherz> hi
<wizard> Loshki: I use htop (similar to top but with ps ax-like output) and I cant see anything that would use VirtualBox's connection since VB is closed.
<realubot> wine will "lock" the Terminal so that the rest of the commands won't execute.
<Jon_> Flannel: let me restate that i'm on page [!!] Partition disks   you are editing partition #3 of SCSI1 (0,0,0)  (sda).  This partition is formatted with the FAT 32 file system.  All data in it WILL BE DESTROYED!  Partition settings, INDENT  Name: Bootcamp, use as : Ext4 journaling system, mount point: none, etcetc
<arand> realubot: remove one "&" ?
<dotch> hi there i have a problem with ubuntuo 10.04, every time the machine starts up, the window decorators are not fully visible, i cannot see the close, minimise and maximise buttons, can anyone assist?
<aetaric> Jordan_U: habbit mostly
<aetaric> *habit
<neofish> dotch: they're on the left
<Loshki> wizard: It was just a guess. I assume a reboot will fix it. Maybe someone else knows more...
<acerimmer>  dotch: had that same problem last night.  Check your desktop Effects settings
<wizard> Loshki: rebooting will not fix it, nor does just restarting X.
<Jon_> Jordan_U: would you perhaps have been following my and Flannel's converstion?
<arand> realubot: "&&" per definition waits until the command has finished and then executes the next..
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Installing to an intel mac is exactly the same as with any other pc except to boot Ubuntu after installation you need to hold option.
<Flannel> Jon_: Yes, I know where you are.  In the normal install process, you'd change mount point to / and then be on your way.  I'm not sure what would be causing you to not be able to do so.
<aetaric> if you know that it will boot ext4 if he puts it on the mbr then by all means.
<Jon_> Flannel: i don't know either, except that hitting / isn't changing none to /
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Does bootcamp do something odd that wouldn't let him partition that drive? (even though he wouldn't be partitioning until he confirmed anyway)
<wizard> Loshki: it appears to only send data when the other connection, my eth0, is also sending data.  This may be a firestarter error but it's very suspicious and sending data to a place I cant find.
<dotch> acerimmer, i have the settings on "None" although i did install compiz settings manager, i have not used it at all yet
<Loshki> wizard: sounds nasty. Tried #virtualbox yet?
<gh0zt> anyone know a tool i can use to connect my DV cam via firewire?
<realubot> arand: Yes, I know. I'll check it out.
<Flannel> Jon_: no, you hit enter, and then you'll be given a dropdown of options (to select with the arrow key)
<gh0zt> HDV cam
<Jon_> Flannel: hitting ENTER on 'none' has allowed me to select / from a list of options to change it to
<neofish> gh0zt: kdenlive
<Loshki> wizard: hmm. A Firestarter accounting bug?
<aetaric> no bootcamp just safely resizes the hfsplus partition.
<Jon_> Flannel: ok, that worked, mount point is now /
<keitherz> gh0zt: have you tried google?
<gh0zt> neofish will that let me use it as a webcam?
<Flannel> Jon_: You're good to go then.
<Jon_> Flannel: now i have 5options from the bottom
<realubot> arand: Great. It worked. :)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: Not that I no of, I personally didn't use bootcamp.
<neofish> you can't use a webcam over firewire
<neofish> that's what usb is for
<aetaric> neofish: what is wrong with firewire?
<Jon_> Flannel:  just choose 'done setting up this partition;?
<Flannel> Jon_: correct
<neofish> aetaric: hal initializes it as a dv camera, not a webcam
<Jon_> Flannel: thank you, proceeding
<neofish> because that's what it is
<aetaric> neofish: and? a dv camera could still be used as a webcam by other OSs
<aetaric> or even flash.
<kde185> is it normal for ubuntu netbook to disable desktop effects?
<Jon_> Flannel: ok, i selected that, and i'm back to the previous screen, the overview...i now 'Finish partitioning and write changes to disk?
<beav_35> I just built mythtv from source. how do i get it to start automatically?
<Flannel> Jon_: If the partitions all look right, yeah.
<Flannel> Jon_: (you didn't accidentally tell it to partition one of your other drives, etc)
<gh0zt> windows 7 uses my DV cam just fine as a webcam, must be a way to do it on ubuntu
<ogen> I'd like to thanks kjene who is not here: he fixed my problem that no one could fix yesterday. [Problem: after update+reboot my highest monitor resolution was lower. He had me add a line to the config file and taught me to use this to do it. - gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  - What was added?  This will tell you:  Identifier	"Configured Video Device"  (newline)       Driver          "openchrome" ]  And so I have thanked him and taught the body
<ogen> of friends something, I hope.
<Jon_> Flannel: the only change to anything has been to the bootcamp partition, which now has a mount point of /
<neofish> my point exactly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<Flannel> Jon_: right. then yeah, continue.
<greezmunkey> wizard: do you have wireshark installed?
<Jon_> Flannel: You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space.  Enabling ............ what did i not do correclty?
<GhostWolf> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS using live cd, i don't see it asking me to install or if i want to use it without changing anything can anyone help me?
<Xgates> anyone know anything about gvfs?
<pcrov> !anyone | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Flannel> Jon_: It wants a partition to house it's stuff (/) and then swap space to use as extra RAM, does OSX already have a swap partition?
<wizard> greezmunkey: no.  Why?
<Xgates> yeah I did ask my real question  few times that's why I asked what I did ;)
<Jordan_U> Flannel: OSX doesn't use swap partitions (swap file instead)
<Jon_> Flannel: no swap partition in OS X, i have 4gb of RAM currently, with room for 12GB more, is 4GB sufficient?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Ah
<aetaric> Flannel: just hae him setup a file swap space later...
<Flannel> Jon_: Do you intend to hibernate?
<neofish> 4GB is plenty
<Flannel> aetaric: or ditch swap all together, if he's got 4GB
<tasslehoff> I have a serial-usb adapter. It shows up at ttyUSB0, but after a suspend it is disconnected and moved to ttyUSB1. After a while (couple of hours) it moves back to ttyUSB0. This annoys me :)
<loftus49> Had a power failure as I was installing Lucid.  Now, trying to update causes errors.  Example:  Update Manager - bsdmainutils  Error: E:/var/cache/apt/archives/bsdutils_1%3a2.17.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb --control returned error exit status 2
<neofish> tasslehoff: write some udev rules ;)
<Flannel> Jon_: 4GB would be sufficient for everyday use, the only reason you'd need swap of any significant amount is to hibernate
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have bought a new laptop and i loaded the image of ubuntu that i had created on my old laptop using partimage (so the old laptop and new laptop has the same image). my old system's ethernet mac is registered at my school to allow me access to the internet and since i'm going to use my new system at school, i want to use the same mac address as my old machine to access the internet on the new system. i have researched online to spoo
<paranoidphreak> f my mac address but the instructions are for "eth0" but the new systems interface is "eth1" because it's the same image as my old system. can anyone help me to spoof the mac address of eth1 please?
<Xgates> let me try again, can someone please help me check to make sure that dbus, udisks and gvfs are running correctly? I don't know how to check this
<tasslehoff> neofish: hmm. not a bad idea :)
<aetaric> GhostWolf: what speed did you burn it at?
<sillycat98> Anyone have any idea why the new 10.04 won't show anything at all when used on a Sony Vaio with a Geforce 210M?
<greezmunkey> wizard: you could run that protocol analyzer to (perhaps) determine the origin/destination of that 30k stream
<Blue1> tasslehoff: i have wandering usb drives that seem to have an _ added at the end.
<Jon_> Flannel: i'm attempting to install Ubuntu on the newest model of 3.06Ghz iMac 27" with the upgraded 4850 video card, i don't think i'll have the need to hiberate ubuntu
<radioman-lt> 10,04 really rocks, finnaly mu both monitors works ;} thanks everyone
<greezmunkey> Xgates: look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GVFS
<Flannel> Jon_: Alright, then you'll be fine without any swap
<Ramon> os[Linux 2.6.32-21-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.80GHz] mem[Physical: 489.4MB, 49.9% free] disk[Total: 72.0GB, 90.8% free] video[Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<GhostWolf> aetaric, i don't know, just the normal speed for burning iso on nero
<aetaric> GhostWolf: try it at 8x the slower speed is better for burning bootable media
<tasslehoff> Blue1: to their names?
<Jon_> Flannel: Creating ext4 file system for / in partiion #3 of SCSii
<Xgates> greezmunkey: thanks, but that doesn't tell you how to check if it's running properly
<Blue1> tasslehoff: yes bfdlinux becomes bfdlinux_
<Jon_> Flannel: installing the base system, 9% and counting
<Theravadan> i would recommend ext3 over ext4
<GhostWolf> aetaric, i never had problems when burning iso's and i been having issues with anything to do with 10.04
<tasslehoff> Anyone know which process is run when it suddenly jumps back to ttyUSB0? If I could run it manually, I can live with this.
<neofish> Theravadan: why?
<Jon_> god i hope OS X is there when i reboot
<Blue1> tasslehoff: solution is to umount, then remount
<paranoidphreak> i need the mac to be changed at boot-time
<sillycat98> Anyone have any idea why I'm getting no graphics at all on my Geforce 210M even with safe mode graphics?
<aetaric> Jon_: do you have a time capsule?
<Theravadan> neofish, i was having hanging issues when copying to/from large >2gb files on ext4
<GhostWolf> aetaric, plus theres no option to change the speed when burning iso's
<modalon> Jon_: be ware
<Jon_> modalon: of what?
<aetaric> GhostWolf: use a different program then.
<aetaric> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Loshki> GhostWolf: have you run md5sum on the disk?
<modalon> that there is no booting problem
<Jon_> aetaric: i use time machine backup, yes
<Jeff-Linux> Don't mind me asking, what desktop environment is everyone using in here? just curious.
<aetaric> Jon_: why does it matter if it is there then?
<Traveler> hey so I'm having trouble with my microphone
<Jordan_U> !best | Jeff-Linux
<ubottu> Jeff-Linux: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<neofish> Theravadan: Never had a problem copying > 20GB files
<neofish> gnome
<Jon_> aetaric: yes, saves me hassle! lol, i've been at this ubuntu thing for two days becuase the release version doesn't have proper ATI drivers by default
<Jeff-Linux> Jordan_U, I was just asking a question is all. Wasn't looking for the best or anything, so please don't assume.
<loftus49> gnome
<Jon_> aetaric: no more hassles is a GOOD THING
<GhostWolf> Loshki, no and im not going through that route cause i don't understand it and never had a problem burning ubuntu iso's before.. and the problem i had earlier was a corrupt file
<Jordan_U> Jeff-Linux: Read the part about not taking polls.
<Loshki> Jeff-Linux: some magazine review claimed the majority use gnome (as it comes by default), the rest use kde, and a small proportion use "something else"...
<Xgates> I thought in Lucid the splash was purple that you see at startup and when you restart? Meaning, I have a custom install of Ubuntu I did with only LXDE and when I restart I get a purple screen saying Ubuntu with the 4 dots below it for a few secs showing processes shutting down and I'd like to remove this purple screen, can I?
<Jon_> Xgates: it is purple
<Xgates> And I didn't install Usplash
<GhostWolf> aetaric, aslo im in windows and only using one program and never had an issue with burning
<dotblank> I have about 300mb in updates or I can do a dist upgrade what would be faster?
<Xgates> magenta? hehe
<Loshki> GhostWolf: that's too bad, since it's the one thing we know reliably finds corrupted burns...
<GhostWolf> Loshi i didn't say the burn wasn't corrupted i was having problems installing it doesn't give me the option to install and goes like its loading and brings me to the login screen
<Xgates> well anyways I didn't install Usplash so I didn't think I'd see this when I restarted and it doesn't look correct since I've only got LXDE installed and I'd like to get rid of it and just see the console
<sillycat98> There's nothing I can do to get 10.04 to work except to install with an alternate cd? I'd rather use wubi if at all possible since I've tried grub before and all it did was mess up my windows and didn't even boot the linux afterward.
<tarball> yeah i had to build my own fglrx driver with the fglrx-2.6.33.patch for  2.6.33-020633-generic
<aetaric> GhostWolf: and ubuntu burns fine for thousands of people. i assure you the iso on the server works fine.
<Loshki> GhostWolf: so can you login? And have you?
<aetaric> !install | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tarball> but it works fine, got SSD TRIM + latest fglrx
<GhostWolf> Loshki, no i can't i have tried
<loftus49>  Had a power failure as I was installing Lucid.  Now, trying to update causes errors.  Example:  Update Manager - bsdmainutils  Error: E:/var/cache/apt/archives/bsdutils_1%3a2.17.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb --control returned error exit status 2
<aetaric> read the second to last link
<loftus49> Any suggestions?
<GhostWolf> aetaric, and i have i don't know if its just an issue with the latest version
<Jon_> written to no one in particular: i'm so glad i'm not support staff here loL!  i feel for you guys, i used to be tech support for apple...  it can be a mess at times
<dotblank> my computer is going to break really badly... im doing an upgrade not a clean install
<dotblank> could get ugly
<osubuck> hi, how do i change the minimize maximize and close buttons to the right side, in the order from left to right, minimize maximize close
<Loshki> GhostWolf: you've been working on this all day haven't you?
<aetaric> dotblank: upgrade works great
<alamir> anyone here use Artha?
<sillycat98> They arn't paying any attention to me either loftus, i'm getting no video at all on my laptop
<Xgates> well if you had a power failure during an install, good chances the install loftus49 went bad, you should of just reinstalled it
<Jon_> sillycat98: pc laptop?
<loftus49> lol .. I think we are ghosts
<pcrov> !controls | osubuck
<ubottu> osubuck: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<loftus49> How to reinstall?
<sillycat98> what do you mean pc laptop? it's a sony vaio with windows 7
<aetaric> loftus49: put the install disc in?
<Jon_> sillycat98: non-apple hardware
<sillycat98> yeah
<aetaric> apple ftw
<dotblank> aetaric, yea but I have custom everything.. I even made my own usplash and xplashes
<loftus49> No ... installed off the "Update Manager"
<sillycat98> non apple hardware
<GhostWolf> Loshki not all day, it takes a while for me to download the file, then i just was able to burn the file and i just not able to get it to install properly, i only got to where it gives me options as live cd's do and then it as before just goes to the login screen
<sillycat98> oh, you were upgrading loftus?
<sillycat98> i tried that too but it failed, said that the kernel couldn't be compiled
<loftus49> From 9.10 to 10.04
<Loshki> GhostWolf: and none of those options say "install"?
<panama> Hi ! ıs there a software which can remove lyrics tag from mp3 files ?
<GhostWolf> Loshki, yes only once i seen the install and selected it, like i said it prev statement and goes to the login screen nothing as to where i installed the prev versions
<modalon> 10 is a regression?
<sillycat98> i couldn't get past kernel .14 on 9.10 anyway, always kernel panic could not sync or something after i tried updating
<krummlauf> dude
<Jon_> i'm sorry i brought up apple hardware in a case not my own, i apologize
<aetaric> panama: look in the software center
<Jon_> even if it were apple hardware, apple would refer you to the software vendor :)
<krummlauf> is there no way to delete the ubuntu install from windows?
<krummlauf> what is this?
<panama> aetaric:  i looked it ca not found.
<Loshki> GhostWolf: if you won't run md5sum.exe I'm not sure i can help you any further...
<sillycat98> did you use wubi krummlauf?
<krummlauf> dude
<aetaric> panama: look for an id3 tag editor
<Jordan_U> krummlauf: Run fixboot then remove the partition and resize your windows install to reclaim the space.
<sillycat98> where do you get this md5sum.exe? I'd try it on mine
<GhostWolf> Loshki, theres no md5 file in the iso.. so how can i check the md5sum?
<greezmunkey> krummlauf: unless it's wubi, not that I know of.
<krummlauf> fixboot?
<Jordan_U> krummlauf: Be sure you run fixboot *first* though.
<krummlauf> not sure what that is
<aetaric> GhostWolf: it is on the website
<dotblank> WOW
<krummlauf> i think ive already run a fix boot program
<modalon> Jordan: fixboot is n't availabel
<lsemple> aetaric: sorry for the wait
<GhostWolf> aetaric, the iso i downloaded was from ubuntu.com yes
<krummlauf> im using the disk management tool
<panama>  aetaric: id3 tag editor is easytag but ican not clena lyrics which are embedeed to mp3 :(
<dotblank> I have to download 2,946MB of data for the upgrade
<krummlauf> and the partition isnt showing up
<krummlauf> ok
<aetaric> GhostWolf: the md5 is on the website
<PixelDJ> Is there a config file that corresponds to the Login Screen settings in the System -> Administration menu? I turned off the "Play login sound" option, but it didn't take effect.
<Loshki> GhostWolf: You misunderstand: md5sum reads every byte in the iso and uses it to calculate a checksum. If the checksum is correct, that pretty much guarantees every byte in the iso is correct, and in the right order. That's all...
<Jordan_U> krummlauf: Do you see a grub menu when you boot?
<GhostWolf> aetaric, i downloaded the 10.04 LTS as it says to on the site..
<lsemple> it still won't bott
<lsemple> boot
<aetaric> panama: the lyrics are in the id3 tags.... so. i have no clue.
<modalon> krummlauf: you need to boot some linux frm usb
<Xgates> Does anyone know if Ubuntu, with gvfs installed also has the -backend - fuse and -binaries too installed by default all of them?
<sillycat98> anyone know why I can't upgrade my kernel past .14 on 9.10 without it crashing on boot?
<Jon_> Flannel: installtion seems to be proceeding well.... i hope once all this is done i end up with video :)
<GhostWolf> Loshki, i understand but when i did it before and i looked i needed to have a .md5 file and there isn't one just the .iso that i downloaded from the ubuntu site..
<panama> aetaric:  i have the laste version of easytag and some other softwares which are cleaning tags. i clean my mp3 archive with them. but now i turn to windows isee them with winamp that they  have lyrics embeeded. i can clena them on windows. but i dont want to use windows anymore :( please...
<Xgates> someone that is running Lucid would you please open Synaptic and do a search for gvfs and tell me if you have all of them installed? THANKS
<aetaric> !install | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Loshki> GhostWolf: Ah, I understand your confusion. Let me see what I find for you in google.
<modalon> krummlauf: it doesn#t show up "unbekannt" ext4
<lsemple> aetaric: yeah not quite sure what to do here, it still won't boot.. could it be something to do with xorg.conf ?
<aetaric> read the install problems GhostWolf
<GhostWolf> aetaric, i know how to install
<lsemple> is there a remote repair utility or something ?
<dotblank> Xgates, can't you just search for the package online in ubuntu's repo
<modalon> lsemple: ATI?
<lsemple> nvidia
<GhostWolf> installing isn't the problem i can't get it to install on my other computer..
<aetaric> GhostW
<aetaric> gah
<Loshki> GhostWolf: sillycat98: this one looks more unix compatible: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<lsemple> modalon: It was loading into Xubuntu, but now it stops. This all happened when I loaded sensor modules into the kernel
<lsemple> using sensors-detect
<aetaric> GhostWolf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall read that would page. then if you cannot get it to work. i'll help.
<GhostWolf> Loshki, im not on any unix computer
<aetaric> s/would/whole
<modalon> lsemple: /etc/init.d/X11/xorg.conf
<dotblank> Xgates, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gvfs
<modalon> or insserv
<mohawkboi> Error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found (Ubuntu 10.04 after upgrade from 9.10) How do I fix it?
<Loshki> GhostWolf: that url is for a windows machine, but it doesn't require an md5 file (which makes it more unix-like).
<GhostWolf> ok Loshki i'll look into it
<sexcopter> hi, is there a reasonable way to get a list of all packages I've chosen to install (so, excluding dependencies). Plan to wipe and install 10.04, and this would make life much easier!
<lsemple> it added stuff to /etc/modules
<aetaric> GhostWolf: the .md5 is linked on that url i sent you.
<fher> hola a todos, quisiera que me ayudaran, tengo Ubuntu Karmi Koala e inslatdo el amsn, pero trato de hacer una video llamada y no se puede, podrian ayudarme
<Xgates> dotblank: yeah I but I want to know if gvfs-fuse and gvfs-binaries is also installed in Lucid by default
<Loshki> !es | fher
<ubottu> fher: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lrc04> juyki
<fher> ok gracias obottu
<modalon> lsemple:yes
<Loshki> sexcopter: yes, you can. Type 'man dpkg' and read the last part under examples. It tells you how to do it...
<SingAlong> hi all
<dotblank> Xgates if you have the lucid iso file you can open the manifest file and see if that package is in there.. If someone install with that CD then they will have those packages installed
<fourcolors> I was wondering if there is some kind of gedit hotkey that lets you jump to the next line with a space just like pressing O in vim?
<sexcopter> Loshki, thanks
<hipitihop> so to install chrome on lucid, should I install the chromium package in synaptic or should I use the deb package on the google chrome site ?
<mohawkboi> Error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found (Ubuntu 10.04 after upgrade from 9.10) How do I fix it?
<lrc03> kopet
<dotblank> hipitihop, I would actually sugegst chromium
<lrc04> kliio
<lrc03> kopet
<SingAlong> I found a patch to use my ce100 modem and learnt abt the patch command. the file to be patched is drivers/usb/serial/option.c. I cded to the /usr/src dir and tried to patch but it said that the file isnt found.
<agus> help me, I get problem install ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop
<lrc04> woi !!!!!!!!
<greezmunkey> Xgates: http://imagebin.org/95372
<dotblank> hipitihop, and use the daily ppa for it
<hipitihop> dotblank, reasons ?
<pcrov> mohawkboi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397629
<mohawkboi> pcrov thanks.
<Xgates> dotblank: I used the alternate iso, so it's not going to be there, you can install what you want. Are you running Lucid, if so would you please look in Synaptic and do a search on gvfs and tell me which ones you have installed?
<dotblank> hipitihop, it runs perfect on every machine I have installed it on
<PixelDJ> Is there a config file that corresponds to the Login Screen settings in the System -> Administration menu? I turned off the "Play login sound" option, but it didn't take effect.
<osubuck> pcrov, thanks a lot, worked fine
<SingAlong> anyone?
<agus> display problem when install 10.04 on my laptop
<pcrov> osubuck: glad to hear. you're welcome :)
<hipitihop> dotblank, ok, do you have link to ppa info pls
<dotblank> Xgates, im actually upgrading but I can check on my netbook but thats running UNR
<Xgates> yeah not sure if they all use the same
<dotblank> hipitihop, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Blue1> yeah mine doesn't play startup sound either -
<Xgates> all I really want to know at this point is how to tell if dbus, udisks and gvfs are running
<hipitihop> dotblank, many thanks
<greezmunkey> Xgates: was that what you were looking for?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have bought a new laptop and i loaded the image of ubuntu that i had created on my old laptop using partimage (so the old laptop and new laptop has the same image). my old system's ethernet mac is registered at my school to allow me access to the internet and since i'm going to use my new system at school, i want to use the same mac address as my old machine to access the internet on the new system. i have researched online to spoo
<paranoidphreak> f my mac address but the instructions are for "eth0" but the new systems interface is "eth1" because it's the same image as my old system. can anyone help me to spoof the mac address of eth1 please? i need this to happen at boot-time
<dotblank> oh wait I can connect to my friends desktop with ssh and that has a default install...
<dotblank> Xgates, Its installed
<Xgates> greezmunkey: all COOL, so that was all installed in Lucid?
<Xgates> dotblank: ok
<Xgates> thanks
<greezmunkey> Xgates: who knows, maybe???
<Xgates> greezmunkey: are you running Lucid?
<greezmunkey> Xgates: yes
<Xgates> greezmunkey: ok thanks
<greezmunkey> Moral_:#ubuntu- You have recieved a server message from Moral_. Type "/server read message #1" What's up with this
<pcrov> paranoidphreak: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mac+address+spoof
<Flannel> greezmunkey: Just an idiot being an idiot.  They've been removed
<Lasivian> greezmunkey: wants you to show your newbieness and change servers
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: i don't understand what the problem is with your ethnernet cards - mac addresses don't change if you have to change it, why are you changing it?  they are static....
<Lasivian> it's like saying "press alt-f4 to continue" :P
<paranoidphreak> pcrov: thanks
<Flannel> pcrov: Giving google links isn't appropriate support for this channel, please refrain from it.  Thanks.
<greezmunkey> I have MSGS in my irssi ignore...
<wesguin> heh
<pcrov> okay flannel.
<wesguin> he got me
<greezmunkey> Lasivian: I've been called worse by women
<paranoidphreak> Blue1: because my old laptop is registered at school and i'm unable to register my new system because the school requires me to have windows installed in order to register
<burkey> ubuntu 10.04 64 bit simple scan only finds scanner as root.  Is there a fix for this
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: so have then change the mac address
<Besogon> I'v made a mistake. I ran command: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb ds=1. (iso image equals 700Mb) How long will it be going?
<frustrated> having trouble with my internal mic
<dotblank> Besogon, you mean bs=?
<tomatoes7> i just installed webcam-server, how do i find out where it installed? i execute it by typing "webcam-server"
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: if you have to run a registration program have you tried it with wine or virtual box?
<Flannel> tomatoes7: `which webcam-server`
<Besogon> dotblank, yes
<paranoidphreak> Blue1: i can do that but it's too much of a hassle; so, i thought why not just spoof it
<tomatoes7> Flannel, the one called webcam-server
<dotblank> Besogon, a while.. it will cause a lot of extra writes
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: good luck with that --
<greezmunkey> paranoidphreak: look here: http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/change-mac-address-linux.html
<Flannel> tomatoes7: no, no, the command "which webcam-server" will return the path of "webcam-server"
<Loshki> paranoidphreak: Blue1: It should be possible to change your mac address. Does http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/ work for you?
<Chripher> hello
<tomatoes7> Flannnel, cool thanks
<Jordan_U> Besogon: If you have anything important on /dev/sdb press ctrl+c to stop that command NOW
<paranoidphreak> Blue1: yeah i've tried vm but wasn't able to register the system
<ZykoticK9> burkey, you might want to have a look at this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-scan/+bug/559490
<Besogon> dotblank, recording process has been going for 2 hours. Ok. I try
<hceylan> Hello, does any1 know of a tool to scan from a feed and save it as PDF here?
<Chripher> we have big problems with Hibarnating on my company with diffrent laptops in 9.04
<Blue1> paranoidphreak: just ask them to change the mac address it's not that hard, honest...I had to change it in my router, was a 90 second thing
<hceylan> simple-scan can scan from a feed but saves as separate jpeg files, I need pdf...
<dotblank> hceylan, im confused could you explain it differantly?
<ZykoticK9> Anyone have Handbrake GUI working on Lucid?
<paranoidphreak> Loshki: thanks for the link
<hceylan> I have and HP Scanner, that you can push a stack of papers to scan automaticallyu
<modalon> Chripher: what type of machine?
<frustrated> anyone know how to get an internal mic to work under ALSA?
<hceylan> but simple-scan scans and saves as separate JPEG files
<Chripher> modalon: Acer Intel DC T3200
<modalon> frustrated:gain must be on
<dotblank> hceylan, h/o let me check
<hceylan> I would like all document stack to go into a single PDF file as pages...
<dibs> how to replace eveolution with thunderbird in me menu???
<hceylan> dotblank: thax...
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: trying it now...
<modalon> that means, there is really somethig with acpi?
<tomatoes7> is there a way to not lose the ability to use the terminal, like for instance after you type "gedit"?
<ZykoticK9> Loshki, if you mean HB, the issue is with the interface - you can't actually encode anything, although most of it looks like it's working.
<PixelDJ> Is there a config file that corresponds to the Login Screen settings in the System -> Administration menu? I turned off the "Play login sound" option, but it didn't take effect.
<paranoidphreak> Blue1: oh k, i'll give it a try
<lsemple> ok, so I am unable to boot xubuntu 10.04, It gets stuck. is there a way to remotely repair the HD with some utility that will check multiple things ?
<frustrated> @modalon: where do I turn on gain?
<Jordan_U> tomatoes7: "command &" If you want to be able to close the window without the program closing then "command & disown"
<Chripher> modalon: http://www.acerdirect.co.uk/Acer_Extensa_5630Z-322G16Mn_LX.EB70X.046/version.asp
<dotblank> hceylan, when you scan does it automatically start simplescan?
<frustrated> modalon: where do I turn on gain? which menu?
<hipitihop> dotblank, what is the package name to install ?
<hceylan> dotblank: No, I fire it up myself and issue "scan from feed" within
<modalon> alsamixer if there isn't it#s the same because of wrong /dev/   links
<dotblank> hipitihop, chromium-browser
<greezmunkey> g'night, have fun...
<dotblank> hceylan, ok h/o
<hceylan> dotblank: gscan2pdf has been recommended in the forums, trying it meanwhile
<modalon> or configuration
<hceylan> dotblank: what does h/o mean? (sorry new to the jargon here :) )
<hipitihop> dotblank, yup, first try of chromium installed some game ;-)
<dotblank> hipitihop, its a good game
<dotblank> hceylan, "hold on"
<modalon> acpi has to be reassembledd
<hceylan> dotblank: thx, ;)
<dibs> anyone removed eveolution and replaced with thunderbird in me menu on lucid??
<modalon> agin and again
<dotblank> hceylan, ok I'm not to sure if there is a way but you say its saves it as jpegs right?
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: I just transcoded a youtube flash file to mp4 using handbrake rev0 on 10.04 and it worked just as expect...
<lsemple> is there a way to reinstall xubuntu without losing /home ?
<dotblank> hceylan, you can easily convert these jpegs into pdfs via command line and append them
<hceylan> dotblank: yeah, I just want to find out if there is a a convient way of doing it
<lsemple> there has to be a way
<ZykoticK9> Loshki, are you on 64bit by chance? as i am, did you install HandBrake-0.9.4-Ubuntu_GUI_x86_64.deb
<hceylan> dotblank: for the record, gscan2pdf is way to go, vialo :)
<hceylan> dotblank: you can also email right from within the app
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: definitely not 64 bit. And this would be another reason why....
<dotblank> hceylan, It seems much more userfirendly then xsane.. at least for my grandparents
<modalon> lsemple: way to bot cd?
<ZykoticK9> Loshki, ok thanks for trying :)
<modalon> boot
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: :-)
<hceylan> dotblank: works perfectly with all-in one HP Officejet_J4500
<lsemple> modalon: no I would like to just basically check over my current installation
<lsemple> modalon: and install any missing files or fix any problems
<fvr> apah carok
<lsemple> right now it doesnt boot, I have xubuntu 10.04 installed (upgraded to it yesterday, crashed a few times while upgrading)
<hceylan> dotblank: the device recognized as scanner and printer automagically and works better then the propitery app that is spesifically for M$...
<fvr> fuck you
<modalon> boot cd if there is permanent kernel panic
<maco> fvr: watch your language
<hceylan> dotblank: it is 8 years so far, but I luv linux everyday a bit more.... :):):)
<fvr> mayuh keket
<maco> fvr: english please
<hceylan> dotblank: take care dotconf, thanks for the help anyway...
<A-R-R> My gwibber is not showing my my twitter stream. Its just showing two of my direct messages whichever tab I select. How do I get it to show my twitter home stream?
<dotblank> hceylan, Everything in my network seems to just work now
<hceylan> dotblank: sorry 'dotblank'
<dotblank> hceylan, anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/483669
<modalon> dotblank: any idea because of routing?
<hceylan> dotblank: 'dotconf' is a library I used to use with my C apps :)
<fvr> I FROM INDONESIA LETS GO FIGHT USA FUCK YOU
<modalon> ethx>ppp
<Jon_> lorlordy
<dotblank> modalon, what was your problem?
<maco> well that attempt at a kick message failed spectacularly
<bribroder> hey guys, anyone on x64 bit ubuntu use Pandora / Adobe Air?
<hceylan> dotblank: gotta go to the office, take care...
<modalon> there is no routing if ppp wasn't present before it actually does
<Jon_> anyone have a relative time-span for 10.04 installation on a new machine?
<Loshki> maco: practice makes perfect. And you *will* get plenty of practice...
<cs011> Was the GMA 500 problem fixed?
<npope> Jon_: 2 years
<bribroder> Jon_,  30-60 minutes on newish hardware
<maco> Loshki: i think i need to put quotes around the message
<Jon_> npope: and here i thought we dealt in facts on this chat
<hceylan> Jon_: Took me 30min to install all the stuff I use, I keep some custom stuff in my home directory tough and have 8Mbit dedicated line
<Jon_> bribroder: thanks
<hceylan> Jon_: it deserves the time you give it to, you won't regret....
<AnActivist> tets
<Jon_> hceylan: thanks, it's at 66%
<Jon_> half hour in
<PixelDJ> Is there a more casual ubuntu/linux chat channel (not for support, etc)?
<modalon> It means i have to kill ethx before dns works
<Jon_> i'm just hoping i have video once it's all done
<bribroder> Does anyone use Pandora / Adobe Air on 64bit?
<maco> !ot | PixelDJ
<ubottu> PixelDJ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AbuMaia> PixelDJ: ubuntu-offtopic
<dotblank> Jon_, On my machine its going to take me 4+ hours.. but then again I feel like I have half of the entire repo installed on my machine
<npope> Jon_: haha i thought you were talking about the life of the OS
<PixelDJ> maco, AbuMaia, Thanks =)
<Jon_> npope: sorry, i see how you could have construed that :)
<Tenjin> Hello.  I'm using TightVNC to remote into a Ubuntu 10.04 machine.  The only problem is that the spacebar doesn't work via the VNC connection.  Any tips? lol
<Jon_> 80% and counting.... cross your fingers for video once the gui loads
<cs011> WAS THE INTEL GMA 500 problem fixed???
<A-R-R> Is gwibber functioning properly? It does not show me my twitter home stream. What should I do
<AbuMaia> has anyone successfully replaced evolution with thunderbird in the new indicatiors-messages panel?  I got the name and icon in there, and it starts up thunderbird when I click it, but it doesn't indicate the program is running, nor does it show the sub-menus
<Loshki> Tenjin: that's odd. There's more than one 'brand' of vnc client. Try one of the others...
<xangua> AbuMaia: i read at the omg!ubuntu! blog how to make thunderbird use the indicator applet
<AbuMaia> xangua: I read the same article, but I wasn't able to get the same results
<Xgates> I have a custom install of Lucid with only LXDE installed If I plug a usb drive in it doesn't automount unless I log out and log back in LXDE. One of the Lxde developers said to make sure I have dbus running and gvfs and udisks. Before I didn't have udisks and gvfs installed, so now I installed them but still no good
<lsemple> what is the best way to upgrade without wiping the HD ?
<sillycat98> i'm not getting anything at all on video on either desktop or alternate, i386 or amd64
<cs011> Ahhh! The #ubuntu channel. Were questions are asked and moronic answers are given. Or off topic answers. Or no answers at all.
<lsemple> I guess I could make a seperate partition for my home folder
<Fandekasp> hi
<hatake_kakashi> cs011, do you have a question to ask or are you here to troll?
<dotblank> lsemple, seperate home partition I think is ideal
<maco> !patience | cs011
<ubottu> cs011: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lsemple> well, now that I am reinstall Xubuntu because the upgrade failed,
<AbuMaia> cs011: not everyone has an answer to every question
<modalon> lsemple: no
<lsemple> dotblank: how do I do this, I am installing right now...
<sillycat98> i'm not getting anything at all on video on either desktop or alternate, i386 or amd64 anything I can do?
<cs011> @hatake_Kakashi I asked if the GMA 500 problem was solved.
<modalon> you can get the new thing on one partition and decid elater
<dotblank> did you already set up the partitions.. or did you use guided partitioning
<lsemple> modalon: I am installing
<Jon_> *install grub boot loader
<hatake_kakashi> cs011, and you can't test to see if it works in your case? must you wait for someone to hold your hands?
<AbuMaia> cs011: if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<lsemple> no more of this command line wishy washy horse manure
<sillycat98> i'm not getting anything at all on video on either desktop or alternate, i386 or amd64 anything I can do?
<dotblank> lsemple, you don't need to have to use the command line to do this
<sillycat98> trying to install 10.04
<Jon_> ok, my imac is to the point of Confguring grub-pc
<Fandekasp> My girlfriend has her ubuntu blocked. I've done Ctrl+alt+F1 to go on tty1, but now I don't know how can I find the broken processus. What should I do ? (the screen blocked after she tried to launch the system=>about ubuntu)
<lsemple> dotblank: no I've been stuck in the command line for 2 days now because of a failed upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<lsemple> got it going eventually, but I crashed it somehow again
<Jon_> it's telling me to make the newly installed system bootable, by installing the GRUB boot loader on a bootable device, anyone got a suggestion for me?
<dotblank> lsemple, sometimes upgrades can fail and are unreliable when you modified the installation
<Chripher> modalon: do you have any ideas
<lsemple> Is there a way for the Ubuntu Installer to make a seperate partition for /home ?
<dotblank> lsemple, im doing an upgrade right now and i'll bet 50 bucks x won't start
<wrapster> i have a 1Mbps connection by im starting to feel that there is quite a bit of lag in accessing the net.. links dont open up fast.. how do i test to see if my network has faults? im running ubuntu
<Jon_> it's given me several examples, but i have no idea what to do
<lsemple> dotblank: ohh yeah
<dotblank> lsemple, yes its called manual partition
<AbuMaia> lsemple: dotblank beat me to it
<lsemple> dotblank: ok, well I will definately be doing that ASAP
<lsemple> then reinstall is easy
<AbuMaia> lsemple: it is definitely the way to go ^_^
<dotblank> lsemple, do you already have a /home?
<Jon_> Flannel: are you still here?
<lsemple> dotblank: yeah I backed it up
<lsemple> to another drive
<sillycat98> I'm getting no video at all on my Nvidia Geforce 210M with either desktop i386/amd64 or alternate i386/amd64. I am using a sony vaio vpccw17fx with intel core 2 duo 2.20ghz, 4gb DDR3 RAM and Windows 7 Home Premium x64. Anyone know anything I can do?
<Fandekasp> nobody can help me ?
<Flannel> Jon_: Whats up?
<dotblank> lsemple, this other drive what fs does it use
<cwe_moetz>  
<lsemple> dotblank: so after install, I will simply copy from that other drive to this other partition that I make
<lsemple> dotblank: ext3 or 4
<Jon_> Flannel: i'm to the Configuring grub-pc part of the install, and don't know how to proceed
<dotblank> lsemple, good.. I wouldn't want permissions to be broken
<Tenjin> Loshki: Just tried with UltraVNC.  It works there.  Guess it's a TightVNC issue.  Thanks. :)
<cwe_moetz> join
<Flannel> Jon_: That'd be a question for someone who knows macs and things, I have no idea how it differs from regular GRUB
<lsemple> dotblank: yeah I used cp -fpr /home/lsemple /....
<dotblank> lsemple, you can use that other drive as is
<osubuck> well i officially like ubuntu 10.04 :D
<Jon_> Flannel: recall that in installed on the bootcamp partition
<osubuck> good job folks
<lsemple> dotblank: yeah I use it for other stuff
<sillycat98> i might like it if it worked
<Jon_> anyone else have a suggestion?
<sillycat98> I'm getting no video at all on my Nvidia Geforce 210M with either desktop i386/amd64 or alternate i386/amd64. I am using a sony vaio vpccw17fx with intel core 2 duo 2.20ghz, 4gb DDR3 RAM and Windows 7 Home Premium x64. Anyone know anything I can do? trying to install ubuntu 10.04 either i386 or amd64
<Jon_> i've spent about 6 hours on this so far today, and several on it yesterday, finally seem to be getting close to having it installed, be a shame to throw it all away now
<progesterone> Question: I'm trying to download Java and downloaded jre-6u20-linux-x64.bin file. When I opened that file, it says "The file is of unknown type". None of the installer files can't be opended. Why?
<lsemple> I am going to make the partition for the O/S 80GB is that enought, my home is going to be on its own partition..
<dotblank> lsemple, ok yea you make a seperate partition for /home you should be able to select the mountpoint when you are doing manual install
<osubuck> got everything setup and working first try here, guess im lucky
<Jon_> Flannel: do you have a suggestion as to who i should ask?  recall earlier someone said it was no different than any other pc, while under bootcamp and formatted as fat32
<npope> progesterone: chmod +x jre-6u20-linux-x64.bin; ./jre-6u20-linux-x64.bin
<NoReflex> hello! I just upgraded from karmic to lynx and now compiz works very very slow ... when starting up it says: application calling glx1.3 function glXCreatePixmap when GLX is not supported this is an application bug. The machine is a HP510 - Intel 915 VGA.
<xangua> progesterone: you can install java from teh repositories, enable canonical parthners
<sillycat98> I'm getting no video at all on my Nvidia Geforce 210M with either desktop i386/amd64 or alternate i386/amd64. I am using a sony vaio vpccw17fx with intel core 2 duo 2.20ghz, 4gb DDR3 RAM and Windows 7 Home Premium x64. Anyone know anything I can do? trying to install ubuntu 10.04 either i386 or amd64
<dotblank> NoReflex, can you pastebin the output of glxinfo?
<Flannel> Jon_: What is it asking you about anyway?  What sort of configurations?
<osubuck> why not use restricted-extras?
<GSF1200S> I have an issue where if I change TTY's out of X my monitor shuts off. Same thing happens if I kill gdm. If I run vesa drivers for X, I dont have this issue. With nvidia drivers installed, I have the issue. Any ideas?
<lsemple> dotblank: man this live cd must not be working
<campassi> hey there, when I'm doing some video encoding on my laptop (tested in 2 operating systems), I get wierd artifacts and blocks in the video, but on another machine with the same encoding process, everything works great. i was wondering if this could be caused somehow by hardware?
<Jon_> Flannel:  it says :  [!!] Configuring grub-pc    spacespace  You need to make the newly installed system bootable, by installing the GRUB boot loader on a bootable device.  The usual way to do this is to install GRUB on the master boot record of your first hard drive.  If you prefer, you can install GRUB elsewhere on the drive, or to another drive, or even to a floppy.
<dotblank> campassi, are the software version the same?
<jb12> hey all
<Flannel> Jon_: I'd install GRUB on your bootcamp partition
<jb12> what the easiest way to change the login menu
<PixelDJ> Is there a config file that corresponds to the Login Screen settings in the System -> Administration menu? I turned off the "Play login sound" option, but it didn't take effect.
<NoReflex> dotblank: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/5HybtEQb
<Jon_> Flannel: that seems to be a likely place for it, considering, however, i don't know what /dev denotes that partition, do you ?
<sillycat98> I'm getting no video at all on my Nvidia Geforce 210M with either desktop i386/amd64 or alternate i386/amd64. I am using a sony vaio vpccw17fx with intel core 2 duo 2.20ghz, 4gb DDR3 RAM and Windows 7 Home Premium x64. Anyone know anything I can do? trying to install ubuntu 10.04 either i386 or amd64
<progesterone> npope xangua Thanks dude
<Theravadan> which package provides /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include/linux/autoconf.h?
<dotblank> NoReflex, can you run glxgears and tell me if it runs fast or slow?
<NoReflex> sillycat98: use nouveau.modeset=0 when booting the livecd or installing.
<Jon_> Flannel: there's a suggestion here, that says, "/dev/sda2 will use the second partition of your first hard drive, and that seems to be relevant, considering bootcamp IS on the second partition of my internal harddrive
<Flannel> Jon_: Earlier you said the partiton was partition #3 of sda, so that'd be sda3
<jb12> how do i change my login menu
<NoReflex> dotblank: glxgears runs fast
<campassi> dotblank: i tried two software versions on this laptop, (the one with the artifacts), also I used debian and ubuntu, and one of the versions on the bad laptop matched the version on the good laptop.
<sillycat98> I'll try it, thanks
<rootlinuxusr_> How do I change the theme in 10.04?
<Chripher> we try again
<dotblank> NoReflex, did you have custom compiz settings in your 9.10 installation?
<Jon_> Flannel: how can i confirm that?
<xangua> rootlinuxusr_: system> preferences> appearence
<sillycat98> go to system then appearance
<Chripher> we try again
<sillycat98> yeah that
<Chripher> ops
<sillycat98> i was close >.<
<Jon_> Flannel: are you able to paste what i wrote, i don't seem to have a history that long
<rootlinuxusr_> tried that, wont let me install from gnome-look
<Flannel> Jon_: Well, I grabbed the output you pasted earlier, and that's what it said ;)
<Chripher> we have big problems with Hibarnating on my company with diffrent laptops in 9.04
<campassi> dotblank, also, when I play video on this laptop (the bad one) with multiple OS's and versions, I get artifacts in some dvd's
<Chripher> I have an http://www.acerdirect.co.uk/Acer_Extensa_5630Z-322G16Mn_LX.EB70X.046/version.asp
<campassi> but no artifacts on the good laptop
<cwe_moetz> hy
<Chripher> it hangs druing boot up and only show artifacts
<dotblank> campassi, did you try copying the encoded video from the bad to the good?
<dotblank> campassi, and see if the video has artifacts
<campassi> i did, and even checked md5sums dotblank
<dotblank> campassi, and they were equal?
<campassi> exactly the same
<Jon_> Flannel: ok, i'll take your word for it, would you possibly be able to tell me the outcome of telling it to install in the wrong place?
<dotblank> campassi, and you played the video on the good laptop with the file encoded on the bad and it has no artifacts?
<campassi> i didn't try that, no
<Flannel> Jon_: Nothing horrible would happen.  You'd have to wind up reinstalling it to the right place later most likely.  And assuming you didn't install it to /dev/sda, you won't have to worry about wiping that out
<campassi> but, assuming there were still problems then, any idea if it could be a hardware problem?
<Jon_> Flannel: alright, selecting continue..... cross your fingers
<Loshki> campassi: I wonder if the codecs are the same on the two machines? They're often installed separately to the application. Not sure how to check though. Maybe in the application logs..?
<ejv> !cod4
<dotblank> campassi, it seems (to me at least) that you video driver or actual hardware is causing the artifacts during playback.. the resulting encoded file should not have any inside it
<campassi> well, I tried Debian squeeze and ubuntu 10.04 on this machine and had the same problems in both
<ejv> !callofduty4
<Moral_> Does anyone know the name of gnome's cpu scaling program?
<ejv> hmm
<Jon_> requesting system reboot............
<campassi> hmm, i'll check the output .avi
<jbuncher> Loshki, I found a workaround to the Plymouth bug I mentioned earlier :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/540801/comments/29  .  It supposedly slows down the boot though.  The underlying problem is that hte graphics drivers take longer to load that it takes to check and mount hte filesystem, so there's no reason to load the splash as we can already load X.
<dotblank> campassi, seems like a hardware thing or driver issue. Could even be overheating
<Loshki> campassi: Luke dotblank, I'd like to know how the bad encoding plays on the good laptop...
<Loshki> campassi: Luke -> Like
<Loshki> jbuncher: Wow, good detective work!
<lsemple> hey when I am using the partition manager, trying to make 2 partitions on one drive, one mounts to /   the other to   /home..    should the /home partition (sda3)   be a primary or logical partition ?
<jbuncher> Loshki, I just finally was able to google the right few words and find it in launchpad.  I've even searched in launchpad directly before and haven't found that, so I dunno.  Got lucky this time.
<Loshki> lsemple: doesn't matter....
<Moral_> Does anyone know the name of gnome's cpu scaling program?
<dotblank> lsemple, it really doesn't matter nowadays
<Jon_> how long should it take a system to reboot after installation completes, "sending SIGKILL to all processes, Requesting system reboot, [6423.033441] Restarting system.?
<campassi> the actual created file has errors, and the temp is in the 40's though it got into the 90's for the first time a few weeks ago.
<lsemple> ok Loshki its not going to screw up grub ?
<Loshki> jbuncher: there's an art to making google cough up the right stuff...
<dotblank> campassi, wow.. thats wierd.. and the md5 sum was the same.. how?
<campassi> the bad encoding has horrible artifacts on the good laptop
<Loshki> lsemple: grub and booting don't look at /home, they only care about /boot...
<campassi> well, the md5 i checked was from the original file that wasn't encoded yet
<jbuncher> Loshki, definitely.  You mentioned you were a hardy user earlier (or at least, you have a Hardy install).  Have you run into a bug streaming from last.fm from within rhythymbox?
<cwe_moetz> joi
<cwe_moetz> join
<Jon_> my system has seemed to have hung itself on the last displayed message.... now what?
<dotblank> campassi, are the options you are passing to encode the file the same?
<Loshki> jbuncher: I switched to 10.04 a couple of days ago, sorry. I don't run rhythmbox or use last.fm. Maybe someone else knows?
<campassi> hmm, i'll double check real quick
<Jon_> Flannel: the system seems to have hung itself on the last displayed message.... any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> Moral_, cpufreq-selector
<lsemple> Loshki: dotblank one more question, when I am creating the primary partittion (sda1), should I set it to mount to '/'   or /boot ??
<modalon> Jon_ what message?
<jb12> how do i extract and use tar.bz2 files
<Loshki> campassi: I'm back to wondering if it's the codecs that are different, then
<jbuncher> Loshki, thx anyway.  I haven't found anyone that knows, most of the bugs are for versions either before or after hardy, all of which seem to have had the bug fixed!
<jorge> lsemple, to /
<dotblank> lsemple, if you do not have a /boot partition then / will have the /boot in it
<GhostWolf> jb12, should be able to use archive manager
<Jon_> modalon: Sending SIGKILL to all processes, Requesting system reboot, [  6423.033441]  Restarting system.
<Loshki> lsemple: only older systems need a separate /boot. On newish systems, just make / a primary partition and you should be fine...
<modalon> ok thats quit nothing
<jorge> jb12, you just don't "use" tar.bz2 files, they are compressed files (like rar or zip) and can be anything inside of them
<campassi> loshki, the mencoder version on the bad laptop is the standard with 10.04 and whatever was with squeeze. the good laptop is running 8.10, so it would be older than both that i've tried on the bad laptop
<lsemple> ok thanks guys
<Jon_> modalon: roughly 5 minutes ago.... it's still displaying that message
<dotblank> Loshki, No it is mainly a security function
<lsemple> Loshki: dotblank is it a good idea to encrypt my home folder or is that more work than necessary ?
<dotblank> lsemple, more work then neccasary
<lsemple> ok cool
<AbuMaia> lsemple: only if you're very paranoid
<campassi> but, I also have this DVD image, and it plays on the bad laptop with artifacts, but there are no artifacts on the good laptop, and it's an md5sum checked file
<Jon_> modalon: any ideas?
<Moral_> ZykoticK9, Doesn't seem to want to work in lxde. Do you by chance know of an applet like gnomes cpu scaling that works in lxde?
<Loshki> lsemple: I think it's a bad idea. This channel gets its fair share of people complaining they can't decrypt their folders for some reason...
<Jon_> modalon: disconnect the power source and scream for a few minutes?
<ZykoticK9> Moral_, i've never used lxde so no ideas.  Good luck.
<Loshki> dotblank: Sorry, what's 'mainly a security function'?
<AbuMaia> I tried it once... never lost my password, but it sure messed other things up
<Moral_> ZykoticK9, thanks.
<AbuMaia> had to reinstall without encryption to fix it
<panama> ı can not found a mp3 lyric tag cleaner for Ubuntu. Cna you help me please ?
<AbuMaia> panama: try MediaMonkey.  it's primarily for windows, but it'll run under wine
<dotblank> Loshki, once the system boots it doesn't need /boot really (this is more common on systems with gentoo)
<modalon> ok , again acpi. So wrong configured kernel modules. That seems to be hard
<panama> AbuMaia: ihave softwares do that and wilö wokr with wine . but iwant liux softwares ..
<dotblank> Loshki, its kinda a failsafe from programs modifying the kernel even with superuser rights
<Jon_> i'm lost
<amabo> i'd like to add gmail notifier to my startup applications. i found the desktop configuration file but i don't know what the terminal command is to open it
<amabo> any help?
<Loshki> dotblank: I agree, but I didn't think it had anything to do with security. I thought it was because old bioses needed boot info near the front of the disk...
<jb12> how do i change the login menu in ubuntu 10.04
<AbuMaia> jb12: in what way do you want to change it?
<dotblank> Loshki, Well I do see a lot less of it.. maybe it was a combination of both?
<jb12>  i want to replace the existing with another theme
<AbuMaia> that's gdm, isn't it?
<Loshki> dotblank: makes sense actually. In the era when you had to have boot info within the first 127MB of the disk, I'm not sure rootkits existed yet :-)
<Jon_> anyone? i've been in here for several hours, and seem to be about finished, ....after installing via the text based installer, and getting clear to the GRUB boot loader part, i finished up, and selected restart, and got the message :  Sending SIGKILL to all processes, Requesting system reboot, [  6423.033441]  Restarting system.
<Name141> is the 'text-based' installer the "alternate installation CD " ?
<Jon_> the system has hung at that message
<GhostWolf> Loshki, thanks for helping me, i got ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed and able to get into desktop and no problems
<Loshki> GhostWolf: Excellent
<scunizi> Jon_: take the cd out and hit the reset button.
<AbuMaia> sorry jon_, I've got no clue
<Jon_> scunizi: what reset button? the disc automatically ejected
<campassi> thanks for the testing ideas, i'll work on those for a bit
<Jon_> scunizi: you mean the power button?
<jbuncher> jb12, just google "change lucid login", quite a few links come up.
<AbuMaia> the reset button that is the power button you hold in for a few seconds ^_^
<viliny_> Jon, force the computer to power off and see if it starts without problems?
<viliny_> My boxes sometimes fail to power off by themselves
<Jon_> guess that's the only thing TO do, tryin it out
<aboSamoor> I am trying to make 802.1x connection, once I enable the security option in the nm-connection-editor the apply button get disabled, any idea ?
<scunizi> Jon_: ah.. ok.. have you tried enter? if enter doesn't work then you're only left with the reset button on the computer or the power button..
<viliny_> Jon_: im surprised you didn't try it already :P
<dotblank> aboSamoor, is this wireless or wired?
<aboSamoor> dotblank: it is wired
<dibblego> what software can be used to listen to shoutcast streams?
<dotblank> aboSamoor, You are connecting to a dto1x enabled switch?
<dotblank> dot1x*
<scunizi> dibblego: streamtuner
<lsemple> dibblego: I used rhythmbox
<lsemple> it has a plugin for you can download off the web
<lsemple> for Shoutcast
<lsemple> streamtuner is full of bugs
<aboSamoor> dotblank: I am using it in a campus and I am not sure about their infrastructure, but they use TTLS, PAP, cacert.pem files
<dibblego> lsemple, what is the name of the plugin?
<lsemple> just google rhythmbox shoutcast plugin download
<Jon_> sooo, yea, after attempting for 6 hours today, and several hours yesterday, to install 10.04 on my 27" iMac, on restarting after the text based installer completed, and holding option to show available systems to start from, i get only Mac OS X to start from, Ubuntu doesn't exist on my system.  Any idea when, at all, even a harzarded guess, the live CD will be able to properly install on this hardware?
<jb12> i need to change the appearance of the login screen
<dotblank> aboSamoor, Do you not get on the network without .1x?
<jbuncher> jb12, just google "change lucid login", quite a few links come up.
<lsemple> dibblego: I will get you the link hold on
<aboSamoor> dotblank: no, I can not connect in other methods, no IP given to undefined hosts
<jbuncher> Loshki, I'm off, thanks again for all of your help earlier.  I was indeed getting the root= option in the kernel line wrong.
<Akkernight> hello. I had to reinstall WinXP and now Longhorn has taken over GRUB, so I booted the LiveCD and tried update-grub, but then it there was a probe error. can anyone help_
<Loshki> jbuncher: glad it got sorted...
<GhostWolf> ok thanks for those who have helped me, im leaving if i have more problems i'll come back thanks all bye
<Jon_> no guesses huh? alright, thanks for everything then.
<dotblank> aboSamoor, hmm which version of ubuntu is this?
<aboSamoor> dotblank: I have an old computer that was upgraded and it connects without problems, which mean that there is no problem in the network
<aboSamoor> dotblank: 10.04
<Jon_> well keep this fact in mind, support folks, Ubuntu 10.04 does NOT install on 27" iMacs
<aboSamoor> dotblank: I think the problem is in the UI that it disables the apply button for no reason, do you have any idea how can I add a connection not using the interface ?
<dotblank> aboSamoor, what you could do is manually modify the entry in gconf-editor and copy the settings from the laptop that works
<viliny_> Jon_: you need to fix the bootloader and make sure you have a proper ubuntu partition on the system via some partition tool
<dotch> hi all, im having a problem with ubuntu 10.04,  with the window decorator and with windows effects, when i set them to "normal", or "advanced", it reverts to "none" when i reboot, any assistance? the window manager also boots without the close, minimise and maximise buttons,
<lsemple> dibblego: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-shoutcast/
<Jon_> viliny_: i did.
<lsemple> works good I've used it
<Loshki> Jon_: please file a bug about it on launchpad...
<dibblego> lsemple, thanks, any idea how to install it?
<viliny_> Why is the the screen size relevant to your machine anyway? Some clever apple system to distinguish a computer from another?
<Jon_> viliny_: if someone would tell me how to fix the bootloader, i'd be more than happy to attempt it
<lsemple> dibblego: one sec
<viliny_> have you tried installing grub manually Jon_ ?
<Jon_> viliny_: apparently it has something to do with the bundled ati drivers, my system runs 2550x1440 native
<Jon_> viliny_: please tell me how to do so, i attempted to once
<dotblank> aboSamoor, in the gconf-editor you can see the connections listed under system->networking->connections
<jaim> ??
<jbuncher> Jon_  I have no idea how to fix your problem, but that's just a drool-inducing resolution!
<jaim> indonesia ad gak ??
<campassi> well, the video encoded on the good machine plays just fine on the *bad* machine
<Loshki> jbuncher: Jon_: I know, sickening isn't it...
<Jon_> jbuncher: right now it's only inducing nausea
<campassi> must be a software issue I suppose
<viliny_> Jon_: Well, since you are running apple hardware id really not like to give you any advice that will end up messing up your whole system... but what you most likely need is to run a install-grub either with the ubuntu livecd or with supergrub livecd which you can find online
<dotblank> campassi, seems like it
<dotblank> campassi, could be a bug
<Xgates> hey guys
<dotblank> Xgates, hey
<jbuncher> Jon_  I wish I could help, but I have zero experience with Ubuntu and Apple hardware.
<viliny_> yeah... same...
<Jon_> ok, i just ran a diskutil list on my mac system, and it shows /dev/disk0 with #, 0, 1, 2, 3, and 3 being the microsoft basic data, IE< bootcamp partition i was installing Ubuntu on
<Jon_> earlier, Flannel told me to install the grub boot loader onto sda3
<Xgates> say I did a custom install of Ubuntu with only LXDE and I don't have usplash installed but when I reboot I get that magenta looking splash you see after you log out the desktop, and I want to remove that and disable frame buffer, how can I do these?
<Jon_> can anyon confirm if that was correct to do, and if it wasn't, where to start tryin to figure out where i , we, went wrong
<aboSamoor> dotblank: thanks very much, I was searching for the options in some file in the home folder. :)
<dotblank> Xgates im sure you can uninstall that package or modify the config
<viliny_> isn't  /dev/disk0 just a location where a physical HD has been mounted already?
<Jon_> disk0s3 is the identifier in terminal
<Loshki> Jon_: if I were you, I think I'd run ubuntu in a virtual machine instead...
<Xgates> dotblank: what pkg?
<Jon_> yes, i believe so
<dotblank> aboSamoor, because it uses gconf you can copy the xml file from the .gconf folders
<sacto> hola
<hd1> is there a text mode installer for eeebuntu?
<dotblank> Xgates, I havn't installed 10.04 yet but is it using xplash usplash or plymoth
<Loshki> !es | sacto
<ubottu> sacto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aboSamoor> dotblank: no networking under system in gconf-editor !
<lsemple> dibblego: one sec for that
<Xgates> dotblank: ok let me check and see if I have any of those other ones
<lsemple> just gotta get it from my HD
<dibblego> lsemple, yeah I'm working on it
<Jon_> since my intial attempt at installing 10.04 failed , apparently with tthe GRUB bootloader installation, can anyone tell me where to beging, once booted from the optical disc again, to install it properly?
<dotblank> aboSamoor, uh oh that doesn't sound good
<jaim> ?
<jaim> ?
<dotblank> Xgates, you can also append a kernel option with nosplash to disable the splash i think
<lsemple> yeah Rhythmbox is by far the best player
<koskos> i just did a fresh install of 10.04, vista would not start and entered "Acer" recovery mode. I cancelled and now my "grub" is gone and gparted on recovery disk claims my ext4 partitions are now unallocated.
<lsemple> most options
<dotblank> aboSamoor, do you have any created connections?
<lsemple> almost as nice as the origional Amarok
<Viking667> hm. Now, what the heck do I do to get pulseaudio to use alsa?
<airtonix> koskos, hooray for acer and vista (hip hip. hooray!)
<aboSamoor> dotblank: yep, default one without security options
<Xgates> dotblank: plymouth is the only one that's installed
<Viking667> just upgraded to 10.04, and I have no sound unless I start up esd, funnily enough.
<koskos> airtonix: yeah, they're awesome
<Jon_> so without any suggestions, i've started the Rescue mode......
<Xgates> dotblank: hey do you know the name of that janitor app that looks for files not needed?
<dibblego> lsemple, got it going, thanks
<Xgates> forgot the name...'
<dotblank> aboSamoor, try adding another one and see if it creates it.. also you don't happen to be running this as super user?
<Viking667> hmm. Janitor?
<dotblank> Xgates, janitor?
<Loshki> Viking667: I had good luck with the 'nosound' section in here: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<Xgates> I thought it was janitor but aptitude show has nothing
<Xgates> sar@localhost:~$ aptitude show janitor
<Xgates> E: Unable to locate package janitor
<Jon_> can anyone tell me how to properly install the GRUB bootloader after a seemingly failed initial install of it?
<airtonix> Xgates, welcome to my first lesson with apt-caches search
<Loshki> Jon_: grub2 is a bitch. I'd try 8.04 instead, frankly
<Jon_> Loshki: what's grub2?
<airtonix> Xgates, look out for my next lesson with alacarte and finding obtuse program names
<Xgates> airtonix: yeah yeah I know it already I was just using aptitude for the moment, I'm not a complete noob
<Xgates> LOL
<dotblank> Xgates, how about computer-janitor-gtk
<th0r> Jon_: http://lifehacker.com/256395/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac
<Xgates> dotblank: let me search apt
<Jon_> th0r: i appreciate the link, but that's no help in my case
<campassi> i still can't figure out why vlc displays all of the artifacts from the DVD image. could vlc and the encoder be using the same buggy library to do something?
<aboSamoor> dotblank: thanks :), it works after the first connection, I think because the first one was made automatically :)
<Jon_> th0r: i camehere as a last resort
<dotblank> aboSamoor, glad I could help
<esperegu_> how to get the kernel source? (not just headers)
<th0r> Jon_: did you install Parallels
<Loshki> Jon_: grub2 is the new grub bootloader, introduced in 9.X (I forget which exactly). Grub1 was much simpler to configure (and, some say, more reliable).
<Xgates> airtonix: oh and here's my lesson pipe the info into a LOG so you don't spew it all across the console ---> apt-cache search foo > log
<airtonix> Xgates, thats pro!
 * airtonix writes it down
<Loshki> campassi: different version of codecs would still be my guess
<Xgates> dotblank: yeah that's it -- computer-janitor-gtk
<Xgates> airtonix: you didn't know that one? ;)
<Madpilot> pipes and redirects are your friends in the terminal. You can do very cool things with them...
<Jon_> i'm guessing my problem is not knowing exactly where to tell it to install the GRUB
<airtonix> Xgates, but i usually just use "less" or "more"
<Xgates> ahh
<Xgates> I like the > :)
<Jon_> right now, in rescue mode, i'm at the Reinstall GRUB boot loader option....
<progesterone> Question: I'm trying to install Java on Ubuntu 10.04. When I type sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”, the error said "need a repository as argument". Why?
<Loshki> Jon_: in a normal system, grub is installed into the mbr of the disk, and expects to find a /boot directory with kernels etc. in it. Lord knows what overwriting your apple mbr might do to your system...
<airtonix> progesterone, add-apt-repository only accepts launchpad ppa repos
<airtonix> (i think)
<Jon_> alright, where might I look at a future time to find out if Ubuntu is installable on my hardware?
<Xgates> brb
<dotblank> progesterone, why don'y you add it to /etc/apt/sources?
<Jon_> Ubuntu.com suggests that it currently IS possible, however, it's wrong.
 * UT8F Ryts
<Flannel> Jon_: No, it's not wrong.  But no one currently awake knows how to do it with bootcamp.
<Loshki> Jon_: if you open a bug in launchpad, you'll be notified of status changes. Otherwise, google I suppose...
<maco> Jon_: ubuntuforums.org maybe?
<airtonix> progesterone, best practice is to create a file in /etc/sources.list.d/your-custom-repo-name.list , a file for each custom repo. files in this folder are automatically read by apt-get update.
<esperegu_> how to get the kernel source? (not just headers)
<Jon_> bootcamp simply partitions the harddrive and formats the partition in FAT32.... in essence, making it a windows disc.
<maco> Jon_: the forums dont have you depending on someone being online *right now*
<Flannel> Jon_: Someone who knows how bootcamp/osx/etc works can help you.  Your best course of action is to keep asking here every so often, and to ask elsewhere while you wait
<progesterone> airtonix dotblank Can you please explain me in dummy way?
<airtonix> progesterone, this is part of what add-apt-repository does.
<progesterone> airtonix dotblank I'm kind of newbie.
<esperegu_> it needs to be in /lib/modules/2.6.27-17-generic/source
<dotblank> progesterone, can you goto System->administration->software sources
<Jon_> Flannel: you know every step i've taken thus far, do you have any input that might salvage whatever went wrong?
<Jon_> on the rescue attempt, i attempted to reinstall the GRUB on /dev/sda3 and got a fatal error, and a prompt to go back, which i did, and is where i'm sitting now
<progesterone> dotblank And then?
<Flannel> Jon_: I have *zero* clue as to how Macs do their stuff, so no, I don't know how you'd get it to boot properly.  Someone who is familiar with that, on the otherhand, could probably solve your problem within five minutes.
<airtonix> progesterone, 1) highlight and copy this text : “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner” 2) in terminal type : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical-partner.list 3) press ctrl shift v to paste the text. 4) press ctrl + o to save file 5) exit 6) type : sudo apt-get update
<dotblank> progesterone, there should be a third party tab and one of the entries should be cononical's partner repo
<ptahkindoid> I'm not sure if I'm in the right forum to ask a question about making the fan start up sooner.
<Jon_> Flannel: i'll ask again, do you know of anyone here who is familiar with macs?  (although, one fellow here suggested earlier that macs partitioned with bootcamp are treated like ANy other system)
<capi> español
<capi> ¿
<campassi> ptahkindoid what kind of laptop?
<airtonix> progesterone, or you can do that. but the third party sources tab will dump deb libnes in the main sources.list file.
<ptahkindoid> MacBook 2.1
<campassi> ah, I could help you if it was a thinkpad. :-/
<Xgates> dotblank: so do you know if it's safe to uninstall plymouth?
<dotblank> I have no ideas how macs work... at all
<progesterone> airtonix Let me try
<quibbler> !es | capi
<ubottu> capi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ptahkindoid> ok, thank you anyway campassi
<ennui> has anyone else been getting 404 errors on the lucid/main Packages repository?
<dotblank> Xgates... ugh.. I don't know.. i never did it
<Xgates> I bought a macbook pro and to much damm money for what you get, I sold it, didn't like it at all
<dotblank> ennui, you could try changing your mirror
<Flannel> Jon_: Your best bet is to ask in the forums, and to repost your question (a summary, all on one line so people can read and get an idea what your issue is) every so often (30 minutes would be a good frequency).  Sooner or later, someone will be awake who can help you (or someone on the forums will help you)
<dotblank> like me and macs just don't mix at all
<Xgates> dotblank: do you know where you can disable framebuffer?
<corpsicle> hi
<airtonix> ptahkindoid, dont woute me but doesn't this involve your efi boot manager ?
<corpsicle> i just upgraded to 10.4 and now skype crashes when i start it
<dotblank> Xgates, No im sorry I don't know too much about that
<Xgates> k
<Loshki> corpsicle: just a guess, try removing and reinstalling skype...
<dotblank> I love upgrading ubuntu and using it while I do it.. random parts of the computer begins to look newer and the panel slowly changes
<LSD|Ninja> How do you set module parameters in /etc/modules? I need to set the force=1 option on k10temp because the temp sensor in my Phenom II sucks. I tried "options k10temp force=1" underneath the k10temp line, putting force=1 on the same line as k10temp and neither worked. What am I missing?
<corpsicle> "kernel: [  168.278876] process `skype.real' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT"
<ptahkindoid> airtonix - I really don't think so, I've done it once before with a really simple script but forgot it.
<b0w> hello!! when i login on Lucid i get "could not update ICEauthority file from/home/b0w/.ICEauthority" anyone can help? already did chow b0w:b0w /home/b0w/.ICEauthority and chmod 644 /home/b0w/.ICEauthority
<ptahkindoid> and misplaced my notebook.
<dotblank> corpsicle, which version of skype
<Akkernight> I try to do grub-install, but get warnings about it being a bad idea, and an error "Cannot read /grub/core.img correctly" help_ I've used every online tutorial I could find
<corpsicle> "latest" i would presume
<corpsicle> removing it now though
<Jon_> well, two days shot, gnite folks
<shawnboy> Is there a way to get the old XSane interface back (never thought I'd want it, but it could be handy sometimes now that I'm used to it)?
<Madpilot> b0w, been a while since I saw that problem, but AFAIK you can just delete .ICEauthority and things should work again - the system will re-create the file
<kedungasem-cyber> jakarta
<Chetic> my wlan card is listed as supported by kernel 2.6.32 and later. I have 2.6.32. why does wifi not work for me on my fresh install?
<Loshki> b0w: my .ICEauthority is -rw------- with me as owner
<sergiu14> hi, does ubuntu have a alternative for fedora's debuginfo-install?
<b0w> Madpilot, ok! so its not going to mess everythin up right?
<Madpilot> b0w, shouldn't.
<dotblank> shawnboy, you should just beable to install it or download the source and comile it
<dotblank> compile*
<b0w> Loshki, mine too, any idea?
<shawnboy> thanks dotblank
<Loshki> b0w: what Madpilot said...
<grandrew> Chetic, your card may have not yet been added to hotplug, so you'll have to enable the driver manually
<stanman246> hi, i'm having sound problems on 9.10 with an onboard soundcard, can't seem to get sound out of ubu...
<shawnboy> One other thing: Anyone here have ATI drivers working AND lid closure suspend on laptop?
<Xgates> dotblank: nope can't remove plymouth you remove like a ton of deps....
<Chetic> grandrew: I've figured out the driver is b43 and I've done modprobe b43 but nothing happens. do I need to do something more?
<b0w> okey brb
<esperegu_> how to get the kernel source? (not just headers) it needs to be in /lib/modules/2.6.27-17-generic/source
<Madpilot> b0w, for future reference, don't  use "sudo" to launch graphical apps, that's likely what broke ICEauthority for you
<progesterone> airtonix Are you still there?
<stanman246> in alsamixer i have no muted channels and aplay -l gives me the:  VIA 8237 [VIA 8237]
<airtonix> progesterone, maybe
<Madpilot> zz_b0w, see above WRT sudo vs gksu
<Viking667> Madpilot: heh. I do "su -; xauth merge /home/myuser/.Xauthority; export DISPLAY=:0;  run-that-command"  here.
<maco> esperegu_: 8.10 has gone end of life. it's no longer being supported
<grandrew> Chetic, I dont know anything about b43 but I'd recommend you to log out and log in without rebooting as a final check. You may consult 'dmesg' and 'iwconfig' to get more info from the driver
<esperegu_> maco: I know but getting kernel source should be general not?
<shleda> hi, how do I convert my readonly mounted fs to read/write?
<maco> esperegu_: not if the repositories have been removed...
<Madpilot> Viking667, must admit I haven't a clue what your string of commands would do...
<airtonix> Chetic, did you provide the chat room with the output of : lspci | grep broadcom ?
<esperegu_> maco: they have?
<maco> esperegu_: they usually are when EOL happens... dunno if its been done yet
<jolaren> I updated my mythbuntu frontend/backend to 10.04 and now when attempting to boot I get this usplash:366 freeing invalied memtype fff.......
<jolaren> Whats wrong
<sergiu14> hi, does ubuntu have a alternative for fedora's debuginfo-install?
<Elwell> hey folks, the notification stuff in 10.04 -- is that using libnotify (trying to alter a long CLI app so that it includes notification output too)
<airtonix> Chetic, sorry thats : lspci | grep Broadcom (note uppercase B)
<esperegu_> maco: well. I am using linuxmce which is based on 8.10 and it's not ever released yet.... still in beta
<maco> Elwell: its notify-osd
<Chetic> airtonix: 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Elwell> maco: ta
<maco> Elwell: but i think notify-send and suchlike should still work
<dotblank> esperegu_, I still have nightmares about linux mce
<esperegu_> dotblank: tell me =)
<LSD|Ninja> Chetic: best way to deal with those is rip them out and replace them
<maco> esperegu_: criminey they took so long to finish it theyve gone all the way past where it ceased to exist?
<Elwell> maco: was trying to work out which from 'apt-cache search notify' (not easy)
<Viking667> Madpilot: yeesh. "su -"  change to root user. "xauth merge /home/myuser/.Xauthority"  reads the .Xauthority for the  user running X at the moment, and merges it with root's .Xauthority file.  export DISPLAY... I don't need to explain that one, do I?
<Chetic> LSD|Ninja: haha, I had a working driver before installing 10.04 though
<airtonix> Chetic, sorry thats : lspci -nn | grep Broadcom (note uppercase B & -nn)
<Viking667> and when "run-this-command" gets asked for a valid auth cookie, it's provided from root's .Xauthority cache.
<airtonix> Chetic, need thta machine code that all devices have.
<dotblank> esperegu_, I can't really tell you how many nights and days ive spent tinkering with that system
<sergiu14> hello, is there a way to step into libc with gdb? (I guess there is , but how ) :D
<esperegu_> dotblank: me 2 ;-)
<Viking667> sergiu14: build static,
<Viking667> or build with a unstripped libc, which is freaking HUGE!!!
<airtonix> Chetic, ie here is mine : 03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<LSD|Ninja> Chetic: I'm avoiding 10.04 on anything important for that specific reason, heh. Seriously though, even when you get them working the Broadcoms aren't anything to right home about. Intel or Atheros are better, but more expensive which is why all the cheap lappies have them.
<dotblank> esperegu_, You must be one brave soul. How functional do you have it/
<Chetic> airtonix: You mean [14e4:4315]?
<airtonix> Chetic, yes is your wifi card also having intergrated bluetooth ?
<grandrew> sergiu14, /j #gcc -- you need not the unstripped but the -g version of libc
<Chetic> airtonix: that's a different card (had to buy it separately)
<esperegu_> dotblank: not =)
<ennui> dotblank, how do I find the address to add? I tried searching launchpad. can I add it with a name for add-apt-repository? just not sure what ppa:
<Viking667> grandrew: ahh, sorry.
<dotblank> esperegu_, lol
<sergiu14> grandrew wich is?
<Viking667> I thought at least an unstripped would have allowed symbol-level stepping...
<airtonix> Chetic, ok my wifi and bluetooth are on the same device. what is the problem you are having with B43 ?
<sergiu14> i have libc6 , libc6-dev and libc6-dbg
<esperegu_> dotblank: my nas is lagging
<sergiu14> none of them contain libc source files
<Viking667> libc6-dbg
<sergiu14> so I can step inside it
<esperegu_> dotblank: dvb not working
<Viking667> no, you install the source for glibc as well.
<esperegu_> dotblank: and a lot of other issues
<Chetic> airtonix: can't really use the card.. I do modprobe b43 but nothing happens
<sergiu14> which package?
<Viking667> and that, I don't know where you get it from, though I know it's around.
<sergiu14> how?
<dotblank> esperegu_, I got it to work with stored media and pluto and a remote
 * Viking667 shrugs
<Danne^_> Hi!
<dotblank> esperegu_, with a core server and thin client set up
<airtonix> Chetic, you need to check your moduels blacklist. ensure the other two drivers that can be used for the card are blacklist and b43 is not
<sergiu14> libc6-dbg I have it installed (doesnt contain C files)
<esperegu_> dotblank: well. I have a hybrid and 2 md's and a nas.
<sergiu14> just shared objects...
<Danne-> i need to enable USB in virtualbox in ubuntu 10.04 all the devices is greyed out, anyone has a fix for this?
<Viking667> sergiu14: do an apt-cache search glibc | less
<Chetic> airtonix: ah that must be it! but how do I do that?
<iceroot> Danne-: only the nonfree-version can do it
<Viking667> you _may_ find some sourcecode there
<esperegu_> dotblank: but smb performance seems to be an issue on FreeNAS
<dotblank> esperegu_, thats thing is so complicated.. I gave up after a month
<airtonix> Chetic, in the directory : /etc/modprobe.d/ you will see files starting with "blacklist"
<dotblank> esperegu_, I even built linux mce from source
<esperegu_> dotblank: =). the idea is to make it pnp but now you have to be a geek to use it ;-)
<airtonix> Chetic, wait are you using 10.04 ?
<grandrew> sergiu14, it's like apt-get source libc6
<airtonix> Chetic, does the file : /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf exist ?
<Nextor> Hi all!
<paul__> I made a little script that mounts an sshfs drive, and I want it to run right when I log into my account, so I went System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<paul__> but it doesn't work
<dotblank> esperegu_, Its just insaine.. I think it would be much better served if more focus was on pluto and not the entire repo and its hundreds of dependencies.
<Chetic> airtonix: yes I'm on 10.04 and the driver should be supported. no I don't have a b43.conf file
<airtonix> Chetic, sudo touch /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf && echo "options b43 pio=1 qos=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf
<airtonix> Chetic, hopefully that will work for you.
<airtonix> Chetic, you have to reboot after that change. or sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43 pio=1 qos=0
<oddy> hi. anyone been able to get tomboy or evolution to U1 sync with the latest release?
<Psilocybin_Elf> I installed Ubuntu 10.4 on my friend's HP 1020 Mini Netbook yesterday but it won't let me connect to a wireless network,
<Psilocybin_Elf>            even though it detects Bluetooth & the network card itself..any ideas ppl? Thanx.
<airtonix> Chetic, any reason why you're not using ndiswrapper ?
<oddy> Psilocybin_Elf: Out of interest, are you using WEP or WPA encryption?
<pepee> 'cause ndiswapper is so 2005
<pepee> xD
<airtonix> pepee, your point is ?
<oddy> peepe: lol, but it works
<Psilocybin_Elf> WEP I think
<Psilocybin_Elf> Is there any way to find out?
<pepee> airtonix, there exists modules for near all wifi adapters out there
<pepee> you have to find the way to get it running
<oddy> Psilocybin_Elf: Not sure...
<Chetic> airtonix: I honestly have no idea what ndiswrapper is. I just thought I'd get the driver for my broken wlan to work
<airtonix> pepee, grats! you can help Chetic getting it installed with one click then !
<pepee> yah, no problem
<pepee> chip?
<Psilocybin_Elf> It detects the card, just won't let me connect to any networks
<oddy> Chetic: ndiswrapper essentially "wraps" a windows driver into the linux kernel to make it work.
<dotblank> I find the best way is to build linux wireless from source and make my own modules
<oddy> Psilocybin_Elf: Hate to ask the obvious, but is it disabled?
<lilleman> I'm trying to file a bug on the gnome-screenshot, but it says it cannot find the package... thats a bug in the bug reporting tool, right? ;)
<pepee> Chetic, lspci | grep -i "network|wireless"
<airtonix> Psilocybin_Elf, oddy meant does the wifi access point you're trying to connect to use wep or wpa
<oddy> lilleman: try to file a bug on that :P
<lilleman> oddy: :D
<maco> lilleman: there is no such package
<oddy> Anyone been able to use U1 for syncing contacts or tomboy lately?
<Harbringer> Goodmorning everyone
<oddy> morning Harbringer.
<Chetic> pepee: my driver is listed as supported by 2.6.32 and later
<Talu> Anyone who can help me get the game 'Freedom' to work? :\
<lilleman> "Package "ubuntu-bug" does not exist.... :S
<Psilocybin_Elf> oody: Nope, it's enabled
<maco> lilleman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gnome-screenshot&mode=exactfilename&suite=lucid&arch=any
<sergiu14> grandrew, apt-get source libc6 donwloads the sourcefiles, but gdb doesn't know where they are, because they are downloaded in cwd
<acegiak> Ok I've got a liveusb, and a laptop with a broken gnome and no optical drive and no ability to boot from usb. Is there any way to use terminal to get the liveusb going so i can reinstall? (time for the upgrade anyway)
<maco> lilleman: gnome-screenshot is in the gnome-utils package
<Viking667> No, but "report-bug" exists
<airtonix> Chetic, read the first two code examples : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<lilleman> maco: thanks!
<maco> Viking667: thats for debian, not ubuntu
<pepee> Chetic, try compat-wireless
<acegiak> i thought maybe editing my grub config or some such...
<max> hi
<Viking667> ah, sorry. It's in my "apt-cache search ubuntu-bug" reply
<Talu> Anyone who can help me get the game 'Freedom' to work? :\
<dotblank> acegiak, yes you can always manually make the liveusb
<Chetic> pepee: what's the point when that's already in 2.6.32?
<Viking667> Right. Time I left...
<oddy> acegiak: What, is the BIOS unable to boot from USB?
<Viking667> oddy: some machines can't boot from USB...
<oddy> Anyone been using Ubuntu 1 sucessfully yet?
<acegiak> oddy, old hp compaq
<Viking667> especially if the USB stick isn't bootable yet
<MrNaz> in the new screensaver dialog, how do you download the screensavers that aren't already on the system? aptitude search screensavername doesn't bring anything up
<Viking667> oddy: 1? you mean 10?
<pepee> Chetic, I thought you are using an old OS
<oddy> Viking667: I mean ubuntu-one
<dotblank> MrNaz, just search screensaver
<Chetic> pepee: ah, no, 10.04 since yesterday
<Viking667> oddy: ah. Not one I've seen.
<pepee> Chetic, what is the problem with thw card?
<Theravadan> other than rm -rf'ing my win7 partition, what are some neat things to do w/ 10.04?
<Viking667> Theravadan: lol... don't get me started on that one.. "mv /lib /lob" then try and continue.
<Talu> Anyone who can help me with getting Doomsday or Freedom to work? :\
<Psilocybin_Elf> Info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9224484#post9224484
<Chetic> pepee: nothing really happens.. modprobe b43 does nothing
<Viking667> btw, don't do that unlessy ou can fix it.
<pepee> Psilocybin_Elf, you can identify the type of security used by an AP
<oddy> Theravadan: the me menu and gwibber is pretty fun to use
<scunizi> Theravadan: ftp server for family and friends.. web server.. learn the os.. install on other peoples machines..
<acegiak> oddy1, i'm wanting to give it a shot but it would be nice to be able to access it from non ubuntu systems
<pepee> Chetic, lspci | grep -i "network|wireless"
<Chetic> airtonix: which modules to I need to unload/blacklist though?
<pepee> Chetic, lsmod | grep -i b43
<mikedep333> hey, I want to write a guide on XDMCP for Lucid. Should I put it under wiki.ubuntu.com, or help.ubuntu.com?
<mikedep333> this already exists
<mikedep333> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<pepee> I need the chip model/version
<mikedep333> but has almost nothing
<dotblank> Theravadan, print pdf documents and upload it to ubuntu one and then install mac inside a VM while using netcat to stream an rtp audio stream from one computer to another
<Theravadan> oddy, gwibber interesting
<oddy> I'd put it on the wiki first and try to get peoples opinions before moving it to the community help.
<mikedep333> oddy, ok, thanks
<scunizi> mikedep333: ubuntuforums.org..
<airtonix> Chetic, in karmic i had to unload wl and ssb. but im puzzled why you need to do this since i have a lucid live usb key that did not require any fiddling to get b43 working.
<Harbringer> Theravadan: Another fun thing to do is open a terminal when you are traveling by train or bus, boot up kismet and watch the faces of all the windows users around you
<vinpan> i have windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04, how do i network them together?
<oddy> !kismet
<scunizi> !samba | vinpan
<oddy> ubottu: kismet
<ubottu> vinpan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Theravadan> dotblank, wow where did you get your mac VM? i have a winxp vm
<max_> vinpan : do you use vmware ?
<oddy> what's kismet?
<dotblank> Theravadan, Virtual box just announced support for mac guests
<Theravadan> Harbringer, that came in handy when i wanted to stalk my beautiful neighbor
<Theravadan> dotblank, can i do that w/ vmplayer?
<vinpan> no i dont
<pepee> Chetic, do you want me to help you?
<dotblank> Theravadan, I dunno
<vinpan> i want to share docs with both
<Theravadan> it used to be that it took forever to crack WEP then a year or so ago, some researched improved it to the point where it takes at most a minute
<max_> vinpan : then ?
<Chetic> pepee: yeah I'm just busy downloading files in windows, can't do the commands now
<grandrew> sergiu14, http://inside.mines.edu/~lwiencke/elab/gdb/gdb_49.html or such, rtfm
<pepee> Chetic, ah, ok
 * campassi curses as loud as he can
<mniejszezlo> is there any daily snapshots of 10.10?
<Chetic> pepee: I know the ID is [14e4:4315] though
<dotblank> Theravadan, Yes and now I can crack wep keys from my PHONE
<Theravadan> dotblank, android?
<campassi> i thought i had  libdvdcss installed
<dotblank> Theravadan, n900
<campassi> now you have to run a script to install it... gahhhhhh
<Theravadan> dotblank, nice
<pepee> dotblank, very slow, isn't it?
<dotblank> pepee, the device or cracking?
<sergiu14_> apt-get source libc6 downloads the sources of libc in the current directory, but gdb doesnt search there. where should I put them so gdb detects them automatically
<pepee> cracking
<LordDragon> hey all
<oddy> hai thar.
<pepee> dotblank, cracking
<paul__> is there some way I can make a launcher that runs a shell script, but doesn't show it in terminal?
<LordDragon> how would i include to commands in one "main menu" command?
<dotblank> pepee, at the moment but in the next release the mac80211 driver should support the wireless chipset and in theory injection should work
<LordDragon> i need to have an export variable command first and then launch the executable second
<LordDragon> and id like to do it from main menu gnome in ubuntu
<oddy> paul__: yeah
<pepee> Chetic, did you google about it?
<pepee> Chetic, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<oddy> paul__ right click on the desktop and create launcher, pop your command in there
<max_> vinpan : then ??
<oddy> paul__ oh no sorry i think i misunderstood.
<vinpan> then?
<paul__> =(
<SirRedTooth> When is the new ubuntu version ready for release?
<hatake_kakashi> pepee, you do realise that was for release prior to lucid right?
<dotblank> pepee, Wireshark is ported though
<Theravadan> SirRedTooth, -3 days
<pepee> Chetic, install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<JoshuaL> SirRedTooth, somewhere at the end of this year!
<JoshuaL> :p
<SirRedTooth> Oh awesome, can I upgrade from 9.1 without loosing my files and settings?
<SirRedTooth> lol
<pepee> hatake_kakashi, I'll quote: "2010-04-30: B43 works out of the box with the 14e4:4315 card in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with PIO mode on and QOS off (on kernel 2.6.33)."
<corpsicle> how bad is it to use --force-all on dpkg -i commands ?
<oddy> paul__ there might be an argument for gnome-terminal to make it invisible
<Mrokii> hello. Can anybody tell me why compositing isn't enabled on Ubuntu, even if the setting is right (shown in the gconf-editor)?
<JoshuaL> SirRedTooth, yes, but you always have to make a backup, just in case
<oddy> lemme find out for you
<LordDragon> anyone know how i can include 2 commands in one line in ubuntu ?
<SirRedTooth> I might just instal it on a new partition because I have been having problems with sound.. >.<
<vinpan> i just want to inable file sharing between both computers
<dotblank> Does anyone else have a projects folder for extracting all the tarballs of various programs?
<JoshuaL> LordDragon, waht 2 commands?
<Harbringer> put ';' after your first command
<JoshuaL> ^
<pepee> dotblank, there are a lot of tools ported to use in cell phones
<paul__> i don't understand
<mniejszezlo> LordDragon: separate it with &&
<xangua> Mrokii: you mean metacity compositing¿
<max_> vinpan : so why wait; better get started.
<LordDragon> JoshuaL, i want to do the following from an icon launch "export var_name=true" and then run the actual executable
<LordDragon> mniejszezlo, ahh ok ill try that
<LordDragon> thanks
<vinpan> how do i do it?
<Theravadan> I am more than ecstatic to no longer rely on windows 7 which would crash/hang frequently, then you'd try to kill the process and that would hang. It was testing my patience.
<hatake_kakashi> pepee, true I stand corrected, I've seen old guides with very similar layout to that
<Mrokii> xangua:  I think so. I have an nvidia-graphicscard installed which workes fine. Only that suddenly compositing isn't working anymore.
<paul__> how can I give myself sudo powers shortly in the gui?
<Theravadan> 10.04 is the first ubuntu that supports the 32nm intels
<pepee> vinpan: install (and configure) samba
<JoshuaL> paul__, start the application with gksudo
<dotblank> paul__, gksudo
<vinpan> oo ok thx
<xangua> !gksu | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<paul__> joshuaL: I'm trying to umount a drive
<Danne-> anyone that can recommend a good mp3 player in 10.04??
<JoshuaL> paul__, you can do that via nautilus?
<paul__> what is nautilus?
<elliot121> anyone knows a good capture  device and software that works on ubuntu
<pepee> hatake_kakashi, yeah, I know, that's why now I look first at the date
<dotblank> Danne-, mplayer totem, rythembox
<Danne-> i want GUI
<LordDragon> mniejszezlo, hmm it seems i cant do an "export" to enviromental value from the main menu in ubuntu. is there any other way to do the export automatically before launching a program ?
<scunizi> Danne-: those are all gui
<dotblank> Danne-, totem?
<lilleman> Alrighty, my "panel things" on the up-right, is not tiling to the right. Is this a setting? Can I fix this? Screenshot: http://lillem4n.se/screenshot.png (Ignore my stupid background, bug filed about that ;)
<dotblank> Danne-, vlc?
<JoshuaL> paul__, the file manager
<dotblank> Danne-, Theres just soo many options!
<Danne-> cant make playlist in vlc
<airtonix> Danne-, mp3 gui player : audacious2
<Danne-> i want something like winamp
<Mrokii> xangua:  Do you have any tips on that issue?
<Danne-> and xmms2 is not working, no gui
<SirRedTooth> Why do i have a application called "python-sexy"?
<pepee> Danne-, xmms
<airtonix> Danne-, audacious2 is exactly like winamp 2.91
<mniejszezlo> Danne-: audacious looks like winamp
<SirRedTooth> Whatever it is it isn't supported in lucid lynx so,,
<Danne-> ok
<elliot121> anyone one knows if eaycap works on linux???
<paul__> it's not in the fstab though, it's a sshfs drive
<jbowtie> Looks like I cannot install 10.04 at all on my new PC, get a kernel panic whenever it attempts to boot off the newly installed drive.
<BHSPitMonkey> On my Dell Mini 10v, the internal mic works but I can't make it use an external mic instead. Any ideas?
<sain> any one know the command to display Gnome shell version?
<paul__> figured it out
<pepee> jbowtie, try checking the file system and the hardware
<dotblank> BHSPitMonkey, did you change the option in sound preferances
<airtonix> paul__, http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
<BHSPitMonkey> When I plug in an external mic, the capture stream briefly goes silent, but then goes back to the internal.
<BHSPitMonkey> dotblank: that's the problem; I don't have an option
<cinnabarisland12> ok hi people, I've got an advent 7113 laptop and I'm trying to stop GRUB from showing the choose OS menu, 5 know how to disable it but apparently I need to press escape to get it back?
<ahaios_> hello i need a help...i have 2 laptops..with ubuntu 10.04...and i want to connect that with an ethernet utp cable so i can use the internet of the first laptop...cause my second have not wireless...do anyone know what i have to do???
<jbowtie> pepee: Boots fine off the LiveCD, disk checks out, problem is definitely the kernel.
<dotblank> try running alsamixer
<airtonix> !ics | ahaios
<scunizi> !ics | ahaios_
<ubottu> ahaios: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ubottu> ahaios_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Danne-> I need to enable USB in virtualbox in ubuntu 10.04 all the devices is greyed out, anyone has a fix for this?
<Div_By_Zero> xispirito, finalmente o ubuntu configurador
<pepee> jbowtie, probably you have a corrupted installation
<dotblank> ahaios, which version of ubuntu are you using
<pepee> jbowtie, anyway, if you have access to a shell, you can try reconfiguring/updating some packages
<scunizi> Danne-: yea.. get vbox from them directly .. the one in the repo's is -ose and doesn't have that feature enabled.
<BHSPitMonkey> dotblank: I have tried alsamixer. Nothing in there, either.
<Harbringer> Danne-: i thought virtualbox-ose doesn't support usb devices.. not sure though.
<dotblank> actually ubottu is better then me listen to him
<solofight> hello all, i have installed ubuntu 9.04 in my system just yesterday, i do not have a lan connection, i use usb modem (bsnl evdo) to connect to internet, i prev used wvdial for this purpose when i was using sidux, i came to know that this package is not there by default in ubuntu 9.04, so how can i start connecting to internet ? any help would be very much appreciated
<pepee> jbowtie, you can get a shell editting the kernel line in grub
<dotblank> Harbringer, No I think the commercial one supports them
<pepee> solofight, tried networkmanager?
<sain> Does any one know the command to display gnome version?
<Danne-> i have the version from their site
<sain> gnome shell version?
<Danne-> i need to enable it, all the devices is greyed out
<solofight> pepee, i dont know which one to use in that, the wireless tab ?
<cinnabarisland12> hmmm seems that pressing ESC only brings up the 'boot windows vista option'
<scunizi> Danne-: #vbox for support on vbox
<pepee> solofight, sorry, I don't use NM, but IIRC it does support USB modems
<dotblank> Danne-, there is documentation on setting up usb within the manual for virtualbox
<jbowtie> pepee: I've done that. it simply won't boot on my hardware; kernel panic trying to find the root whether passed by UUID, dev, or label
<nickfu> are
<solofight> pepee, IIRC ?
<pepee> solofight, if I recall correctly
<solofight> pepee, how do i access the iirc in my ubuntu 9.04 ?
<pepee> jbowtie, sure it's a kernel panic? perhaps it can't mount the root FS
<jbowtie> pepee: Absolutely.
<pepee> jbowtie, try running another kernel
<pepee> jbowtie, search "hd-media install" in google
<jbowtie> pepee: It's a brand new machine, there is no other kernel.
<solofight> pepee, how do i access the iirc in my ubuntu 9.04 ?
<pepee> jbowtie, try the one in the alternate cd
<pepee> jbowtie, don't know if it works with the desktop CD
<pepee> solofight, IIRC means "if I recall correctly"
<Div_By_Zero_> cara, como eu configuro o grub?
<bray0> whats the link for ubuntu offtopic
<jbowtie> pepee: Already tried that.
<coolman> Iriverter doesnt work in Lucid, anyone know a fix ?????????
<solofight> pepee, lol ok, there are few tabs in it, lan,wireless and two others
 * airtonix collapses under the weight of many question marks
<solofight> which one to use ? @ pepee ?
<pepee> jbowtie, ok, can't help you, then. sorry
<pepee> <pepee> solofight, sorry, I don't use NM, but IIRC it does support USB modems
<pepee> solofight, google "usb modem +networkmanager ubuntu"
<solofight> pepee, :( ok
<pepee> surely you will find some manuals/tutorials
<jbowtie> pepee: No worries, installing Debian instead. Filed a bug about the kernel panic.
<Elwell> Hey folks, where is the 'correct' place to rename my laptop (corporate naming convention changed) - I'd normally just edit /etc/hostname but is there a ubuntu-preferred-tool for this?
<sXs-> hello! does anybody know does virtualbox puel for 9.10 run correctly in 10.04? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads at the moment there is no version for 10.04
<elliot121> can anyone help me with video capture on ubuntu
 * FardadJalili says hello
<lilleman> Ok, how do I get Ctrl-L to "stick" in the file browser? It keeps kicking me back to those stupid buttons. :p
<FardadJalili> I have removed the network-manager applet from the upper panel, how can I add it to the panel again?
<pepee> jbowtie, well, np, good to know you are helping the ubuntu community ;)
<Harbringer> Does somebody know how to disable my touchpad when i press the button, which was made for disabling it, it's a synaptic touchpad.
<jbowtie> I have to say that I've used every version of Ubuntu since Warty, Lucid is so far the worst installation experience I've had. First time I've had a complete roadblock getting stuff working.
<Elwell> similar to FardadJalili - how do I re-add the chat (ubunt me?) menu?
<jbowtie> On the other hand, upgrades on my existing machines went without a hitch.
<pepee> jbowtie, as user, you are older than me
<NoReflex> FardadJalili: AFAIK it's added automatically to the notification area when you execute nm-applet
<coolman> <FardadJalili> right click on the panel ---> choose add to panel
<jbowtie> pepee: Yeah, that's why it ticks me off so much when I have such an experience with an LTS. Figure I should be able to fix it. Or at least figure out what's wrong.
<fist> hey, i did the update to ubuntu 10.04 and now my network printer does not work anymore .. i deleted the settings and added him again
<fist> its also possible to ping him
<costin> hi ppl
<fist> but if i give him a print-job nothing happens
<FardadJalili> NoReflex: it doesn't
<FardadJalili> coolman: it is not on the list
<NoReflex> FardadJalili: any error when you start it from the console?
<stanman246> how do i get the lightning add on for thunderbird in dutch?
<SirRedTooth> My upgrade to lucid lynx when wrong
<stanman246> have installed it with the software centre
<solofight> pepee, people say the bsnl evdo modem i have will detect automatifally in 9.04
<tzaragotza> it's possible to make an installation from zero of ubuntu 10.04 if i have a home partition with ext2 format??
<solofight> bu its not happening in my case
<solofight> :(
<shrini> team: need help on gwibber
<shrini> how to view others updates on twitter using gwibber?
<solofight> pepee, anyway thanks for your time dude
<solofight> i really appreciate it
<solofight> pepee, ++
<pepee> solofight, what model/version is the modem?
<tzaragotza> can ubuntu work well with ext4 format for / partition, and ext3 format for /home partition????
<solofight> EV-Do AC8700 800M
<solofight> pepee, ^^
<pepee> ok
<Viking667> hmf. Seems fglrx module doesn't support my RV350 card.
<solofight> pepee, ? why ?
<Viking667> (1002:4153)
<shrini> my gwibber is not showing twitter updates. need help
<pepee> solofight, perhaps ubuntu will not recognize that version
<solofight> pepee, oh god :(
<tzaragotza> can ubuntu work well with ext4 format for / partition, and ext3 format for /home partition????
<wildbat> tzaragotza, ya
<pepee> solofight, I'm just guessing, don't worry
<solofight> whats the work around ? pepee ? i cannot start using ubuntu with net con ?
<solofight> pepee, oh
<tzaragotza> or it's better to convert ext3 to ext4 in /home?
<magopian> hi there people
<pepee> solofight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1396488
<magopian> any one here has a clue why since the upgrade my contacts aren't displaying anymore (hidden or not) in empathy and pidgin?
<FardadJalili> NoReflex: It says an instance of nm-applet is running
<NoReflex> FardadJalili: killall nm-applet and start it again
<solofight> pepee, yeah i read that too, but he was talking about 9.08 and 9.10
<solofight> mine is 9.04
<wildbat> tzaragotza, ext4 may be faster ~ but your call ~
<FardadJalili> NoReflex: tried that, doesn't work
<solofight> pepee, ^^
<crissi> hello
<FardadJalili> NoReflex: I killed it, went offline, started it again, but no applet in the panel
<crissi> how i can select an iscsi target by installing lucid?
<pepee> solofight, it should apply to lucid, too
<tzaragotza> wildbat, but i have a home with ext3 and i want to maintain
<crissi> i have the dvd here
<solofight> pepee, lucid ?
<pepee> solofight, 10.04
<wildbat> tzaragotza, you can keep it
<pepee> solofight, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<NoReflex> FardadJalili: how exactly did you remove it? I can't seem to be able to remove network manager from notification area? does your clock (calendar) still appear in the corner?
<solofight> pepee, 9.04
<haakond> In Kubuntu 10.04: I want to add a (Open)VPN connection, but both in Network Settings and KNetworkManager the "Add" button is greyed out. What do I have to do? Previously I've used KVpnc, but the best would be if KNetworkManager could handle it. Thanks.
<pepee> solofight, ahh
<FardadJalili> NoReflex: yes, the clock is there. right-click -> remove from panel :D
<NoReflex> FardadJalili: add the notification area applet to the panel
<pepee> solofight, that guide is dated "July 6, 2009", shoul apply to 9.04, too
<tzaragotza> wildbat, it's better to keep home with ext3 or format a new home with ext4 and later copy the backup of all data from ext3 home??
<solofight> oh
<solofight> pepee, but he says the modem got detected automatically
<pepee> solofight, I mean this one: http://iyappan.wordpress.com/2009/07/06/how-to-install-and-configure-bsnl-evdo-broadband-with-zte-cdma-tech-evdo-usb-modem-on-debian-gnulinux-etch-or-ubuntu/
<FardadJalili> NoReflex: ah, OK tnx a lot ;)
<solofight> yes am reading that right now
<solofight> pepee, ^
<pepee> solofight, ok
<NoReflex> FardadJalili: you're welcome :)
<wildbat> tzaragotza, i would do ext4 ~ it's really doesn't matter
<Chripher> do I need a defrag tool?
<magopian> any one here has a clue why since the upgrade my contacts aren't displaying anymore (hidden or not) in empathy and pidgin?
<wildbat> !defrag | Chripher
<ubottu> Chripher: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<magopian> i have a msn account that used to work perfectly
<solofight> pepee, see step 4
<solofight> he says install wvdial
<solofight> how can i without connecting to internet
<magopian> and i still can receive messages (even though the contacts look offline) and answer to them
<tzaragotza> thanks wildbat!
<Chripher> wildbat: I run ext4 and ntfs on another part
<wildbat> tzaragotza, if you want a VERY stable fs stick with ext3 ~ if you want fast modern fs ext4
<solofight> i have done the very same procedures when i was using my laptop where i had both lan and usb connectins pepee ^^
<Chripher> wildbat: maybe not a very smart idea to defrag ntfs with linux
<wildbat> Chripher, ext4 don't need defrag neither ~
<pepee> solofight, solofight you can try downloading and installing the package manually from the repo
<Chripher> wildbat: what about my ntfs part
<solofight> pepee, how do i ?
<wildbat> Chripher, for ntfs ~ use window's defragmant tools
<lucky> http://li123-76.members.linode.com/
<pepee> solofight, it isn't in 9.04?
<solofight> 9..04 pepee not having wvdial
<solofight> :(
<pepee> ok
<solofight> bad
<Chripher> wildbat: is it easy to convert from ntfs to ext4
<pepee> solofight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108766
<Gnea> solofight: I'm on 9.04 and wvdial is there
<pepee> solofight, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/wvdial
<wildbat> Chripher, i don't think there are tools to do it ~ just make a ext4 partition and copy the file to there
<Gnea> solofight: try: sudo apt-get update
<solofight> Gnea, uh ! ! i type wvdial in console as super user and it says command not found
<Gnea> solofight: you need to install it first
<waldek> są jakiesz polskie kanały
<seisatsu> hey
<seisatsu> what is ubuntu thinking removing the sysvconfig utility from the repos?
<solofight> Gnea, "install wvdial" ???
<Trystero> heya folks
<maco> seisatsu: well since ubuntu doesnt use sysv init scripts...
<pepee> solofight, sudo aptitude install wvdial
<Gnea> solofight: it's just like installing anything else:  sudo apt-get install wvdial
<seisatsu> hm
<Trystero> anyone here know how to disable UI sounds in xchat in 10.04?
<seisatsu> How do I set services to start at boot now?
<maco> seisatsu: upstart
<seisatsu> an example?
<Gnea> !upstart | seisatsu
<ubottu> seisatsu: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<maco> seisatsu: there's no tool for reconfiguring upstart scripts yet though (google summer of code project) so i think you have to edit the upstart scripts yourself, the lines that list what runlevels to start/stop on
<solofight> Gnea,  ! ! apt-get install downloads the package from internet right ?
<solofight> and then installs
<red> In firefox and eclipse, some of my popups have a pitch black background and the default text color is black aswell - where can I edit this? In karmic/lucid alpha it wasn't so.
<pepee> solofight, I thought you did know how to use ubuntu...
<Gnea> solofight: yes
<solofight> pepee, no am a starter
<domjohnson> Hey - what happened to the 10s boot time for Lucid?
<pepee> solofight, ok, now I know LOL
<solofight> Gnea, am not connected to net now, thats the problem, howd you expect me to do a apt-get install ?
<Gnea> domjohnson: something happened to it?
<solofight> pepee, sorry for dis appointing you
<pepee> solofight, np
<Gnea> solofight: well, I see you're on irc, so you're on the internet...
<deploy> The upgrade from K->L broke my grub (the grub_puts_ error). Reinstalled grub in a live environment (where I am now) but now it just boots to the grub prompt. Reckon Im missing a grub config file. Can anyone help me recreate it please??
<domjohnson> Gnea - mine doesn't boot in 10 :P
<domjohnson> Does anyone's boot in under 20?
<Gnea> domjohnson: in how long?
<solofight> Gnea, :( thank you am from my windows
<maco> solofight: you can download packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com to a flash drive then run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" on the directory when you put the flash drive back into your ubuntu machine
<domjohnson> Gnea - about 30 from the grub menu
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Trystero> solofight, or you can copy the packages to /var/cache/apt/archives, then use apt-get install like normal
<Gnea> solofight: well, you can download the wvdial package and any dependencies to windows and then use the dpkg command to install the .deb files
<salvatore> lista
<Gnea> solofight: how did you install ubuntu anyway? from cd?
<beatpanic> hi, I'm on 10.04, when I do the 'expose' ctrl+alt+up it doesn't work, any hints? thanks
<Trystero> anyone here know how to disable UI sounds in xchat (like when you change tabs or push buttons)?
<coz_> hey guys.. has anyone been able to install the nvidia driver from nvidia onto lucid?
<coz_> not the glx
<Gnea> Trystero: if the options/preferences doesn't have an area for audio configuration, the people in #xchat probably know for sure
<Gnea> coz_: you're not supposed to do that
<Gnea> it only creates problems
<coz_> Gnea,  I have been doing this since ubuntu came out  and this is the only version that is causeing issues :)
<wildbat> Trystero, i think that's gnome sound theme ~ ? try system Perf sound
<solofight> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> coz_: nvidia drivers have been packaged and are to be installed from the repository, not nvidia.com
<Gnea> coz_: well, that's not something we support.
<arand> beatpanic: Is compiz enabled?
<Trystero> wildbat, Pref => Sounds has sound theme set to "No sounds"
<beatpanic> arand, yes
<pepee> solofight, what about reinstalling?
<coz_> Gnea,  I understand but  I have for the paste 6 years perferred the actual nvidia drivers  but thanks :)
<solofight> pepee, why ? is it required ?
<pepee> solofight, err, installing 10.04?
<Gnea> coz_: good luck :)
<Trystero> is there another prefs setting that might be overriding that one?
<solofight> pepee, i already have screwed my windows as well as linux mbr
<Gnea> the packaged drivers are meant to work properly
<beatpanic> arand, it is an upgrade from 9.10
<solofight> i need to pass 2 screens to get into my windows os
<psidrum> my audio stopped working, when i try to play a music it says Failed to connect: Connection refused
<pepee> solofight, hehe
<wildbat> Trystero, hmmm not that i know of ~ i got no sound in xchat if sound theme is No Sound
<solofight> il try downloading the packages and install
<arand> beatpanic: Is it configured in compizconfig-settings-manager?
<pepee> solofight, grub is supposed to repair that problems
<solofight> how doi know what are the dependencies for wvdial package ?
<beatpanic> arand, just installing now that package :)
<pepee> solofight, look in the website
<Trystero> gah ... maybe I'll try rebooting a few more times =P .
<coz_> solofight,  is this a package you are compiling?
<arand> beatpanic: Note that it is called "scale" in compiz
<pepee> solofight, "Other Packages Related to wvdial" are dependencies
<domjohnson> Does anyone's 10.04 boot in under 20 seconds?
<psidrum> dom, yes
<richman> I got this channel information from the ubuntu webpage >> community support: I just installet ubuntu 10 but the colors on my screen are all wrong. The color range seems off and everything is very bright. Does anyone here know how to resolve this issue??
<coz_> domjohnson,  not here... but I have scsi drives  so I have to edit default/grub for it to boot
<JoshuaL> domjohnson, yeah
<arand> domjohnson: there's a forum thread for that, please don't take polls here :)
<beatpanic> arand, ok remapped it was Super-W
<Pyrokinetics> Hello guys, can someone help me with TightVNC? It won't let me control my ubuntu (i can connect, i could type inn my login passwd, but my cursor aint working)
<HeTaL> Doesn't it mostly depend on the harddrive
<HeTaL> ?
<domjohnson> arand - there is?
<beatpanic> arand, don't remember what is Super anyway
<beatpanic> arand, thanks for the 'scale' tip, I was searching for 'expo' :)
<arand> beatpanic: Usually it's the "windows/home" key
<coz_> Pyrokinetics,  I had that issue during the development phase... I havent tried it after release however
<JoshuaL> arand, mind linking that one?
<beatpanic> arand, ohh ok
<ennui> can anyone suggest  a light book/pdf library package?
<solofight> pepee, should i download i386 or amd ?
<beatpanic> arand, didn't know thanks again
<Pyrokinetics> coz_: so it is a bug? nothing to do : /
<pepee> solofight, it depens on what version did you installed
<solofight> i installed 9.04 ubuntu
<solofight> so which one i need to download ?
<coz_> Pyrokinetics,  I couldnt say for sure... however in the repositories  I believe it was just vnc pacakges that worked  but only from lucid to karmic not the other way around for some reason  but as i said I have not tested this since release
<pepee> solofight, it dependes on the cpu architecture...
<arand> domjohnson: JoshuaL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343305 for example, I'm sure there are many...
<pepee> solofight, well, try and download the i386 packages
<solofight> mine is intel processor 4 with gigabyte board
<richman> anyone know why the color range on samsung screens is off for ubuntu 10?
<JoshuaL> are there any good tips to make ubuntu even faster? like installing prelink (will that still help in lucid?)
<pepee> solofight, for installing them you have to click on the packages
<pepee> solofight, hmm do you have the install cd?
<solofight> pepee, yes
<pepee> solofight, mount it and search for "i386" or "amd64"
<solofight> i think mine is i386
<sillycat98> NoReflex, are you here?
<richman> is this a support channel??
<sillycat98> kinda
<pepee> solofight, ok, download the packages for i386
<sillycat98> whatcha need richman?
<wildbat>  richman, yes ~
<richman> ok so:  anyone know why the color range on samsung screens is off for ubuntu 10?
<wildbat> richman, idk about your problem but did you get display driver installed ?
<sillycat98> no clue, you could try using a custom edid in your xorg.conf file though
<sillycat98> what i had to do for my sony
<Elwell> how do I restore the 'me menu' in notification area?
<bobo123> hello. a small commandline-question: how do I write so a bash-variabel survive in a  s/change/to/ ?  I want to write   for a in *; do rename -n 's/PIC/$a/' $a/*.* ; done   but gets an error "Use of uninitialized value $a in substitution (s///)"
<richman> ok I edited my xorg.conf ... if you guys dont see me here again then either it worked or my computer died!
<richman> fingers crosse
<richman> d
<ennui> are there any pdf library managers that watch a directory and allow for the writing/reading of meta data like a media player?
<juhani> Hi all, I have a bit serious problem with my work machine after upgrading to 10.04. Eclipse (which I use for developing code here at customer) now crashes after specific sequence of actions that I use a lot. I reported a bug #Bug 574275 but would need to get my work going ASAP so asking here too.
<juhani> I get this error when it dies: The error was 'RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)'.
<juhani>   (Details: serial 21539 error_code 158 request_code 148 minor_code 7)
<wesguin> bummer
<wildbat> bobo123, you don't need for loop just rename is fine~
<kcj1993> is there any way to get my laptops internal data/fax modem with ubuntu? I'm running 9.10 32bit and I have the "Software modem" driver installed.
<pepee> bobo123,  \$
<pepee> bobo123,  \$a
<kaddi> rather uncommon question: A friend of mine sent me his minidump from a Windows PC, but I currently only have my Ubuntu OS at hand.. is there an application, that would allow me to have a look at the minidump in Ubuntu?
<wesguin> I am enjoying lucid UNE no probs at all
<joaopinto> juhani, don't expect a bug to be fixed ASAP, upgrades when affecting with your critical work must be planned with care, you should have kept a 9.10 partition :(
<joaopinto> kaddi, define "minidump"
<Sudha> !windowtitle
<wildbat> kaddi, ghex
<kaddi> joaopinto: it's the memory dump of a Windows OS after a BSOD (blue screen of death). It's some weird compiled format, so just looking at it with an editor is kinda useless
<Sudha> !titlebar
<kaddi> wildbat: will take a look thanks
<juhani> joaopinto, I thought it was stable and haven't had any problems with upgrade before. Just thought someone might know a workaround for it. Probably something to do with graphics drivers I think.
<domjohnson> If I get rid of Plymouth (not the city, the package), It'll still show the login-screen, right?
<Sudha> how do i center the window title ??
<bobo123> wildbat: what I really want to do is rename the files so their foldername will be a part of the filenames instead of 'PICT'
<joaopinto> kaddi, I don't think a tool to check that from Linux with have much purpose :)
<SirRedTooth> Cant wait till the upgrade is done.
<sXs-> hello! does anybody know does virtualbox puel for 9.10 run correctly in 10.04? http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads at the moment there is no version for 10.04
<wildbat> just do 'rename 's/searchthi/replacewiththis/' *
<SirRedTooth> Going to take ages to install
<taroven> Alright, this is strange... I run two soundcards (one PCI connected to speakers, one USB headset), and Ubuntu 10.04 isn't detecting either of them.
<wildbat> bobo123, just do 'rename 's/searchthi/replacewiththis/' *
<kaddi> joaopinto: I know, but there are people that use/need it and maybe someone has coded it. :p That's why I was asking.. After all there are registry editors and don't know what for Windows available for Linux ;o
<mouseover> I want to apt-get g++4.2 which is not available in the Lucid repo. Tho it is available in the 8.10 repo. How can I get something from an older Ubuntu repo?
<wesguin> juhani, does your computer use proprietary hardware drivers?
<bobo123> pepee: hmm.. with \ in it the $ character now is just a character and end up in the filename. I want $a to be the variable that for creates for a in *; do rename 's/PIC/$a/' $a/*.* ; done
<joaopinto> juhani, it is stable, it does not mean it can't introduce new problems, I use eclipse+pydev without issues
<mouseover> How do I apt-get a package from an older Ubuntu repo? For example, g++-4.2 is not available in 10.04, but available in 8.10.
<wesguin> mouseover you have to add the repository for that but you might end up with dependency  problems
<juhani> wesguin, No it's not using any proprietary hw drivers
<pepee> bobo123, never used rename that way lol
<mouseover> wesguin: Can I add that repo only temporarily? and after I get my package I remove the repo?
<wesguin> mouseover, yes of course
<bobo123> perhaps there is a better way to do it.... I have a folder with lots of folders, that each have lots of files. now I want to flaten this structure so to speak so the foldernames is part of the filenames instead. any ideas how to do it?
<wesguin> juhani, oh well it worth looking at
<wildbat> bobo123, oh i get what you mean ~ use " instead of '
<pepee> bobo123, I use for, $() and ``
<juhani> wesguin, that's a good tip. Will do that. Thanks
<pepee> bobo123, sed, mv, awk...
<bobo123> oh
<wesguin> juhani, just run the hardware drivers util and it will do a search
<wesguin> duh I'm sure you know that
<Chripher> hwo do I check if 32 or 64 bit is install
<bobo123> wildbat: thanks now with " it worked. I didn't thought of the different meaning of ' and "
<Tesssa> question how does the partion manager in 9.4 work perfectly but in 10.4 it doesnt 10.4 jest prents a blank white window
<wesguin> Chripher, try  file <binary> maybe that'll show
<wildbat> bobo123, yw
<pepee> bobo123, try something like: rename $(echo \'s/PIC/$a/\')
<Tesssa> presents
 * wesguin is guessing
<domjohnson> Hi - when I try and remove plymouth, it says it must remove three other packages, which are labelled as "essential" - can I not remove it, or is there a workaround/way to not initiate plymouth on boot (in Lucid)?
<kaddi> wildbat: ghex can only do hex it would seem?
<Chripher> wesguin: I mean my dist
<wildbat> kaddi, yes ~
<hateball> Chripher: uname -a
<Chripher> ah thx
<debug_> what is the deal with 10.04 and the Nvidia drivers?
<kaddi> I see.. :p Then it's not really of much use for me right now :p
<GreatLord> Hi
<arand> domjohnson: I think it's a bit tied in yes. You can always just disable the bootsplash
<Chripher> Linux ALFA 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:56 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux is that 64 or 32 bit ?
<domjohnson> ok - how do I do that?
<red> anyone know what is causing this:
<Tesssa> the nvidia driver is version 195 now works for me debug
<red> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2188345/black_color.png
<GreatLord> I try ubunto frist time and was thinking swtich from windows vista to linux
<red> same black color in few other apps like eclipse, making it impossible to read texts if the text color is expecting a white backdrop
<ubuntu--> please I need help. I don't know how to mount my SAS hard disks
<wesguin> Chripher, I can't tell from that.. run the file command on a binary in /bin
<GreatLord> my issue with ubontu is the graphice card only give me 1000fps in 3d
<coz_> GreatLord,  good news... although you could dual boot windows/ubuntu
<GreatLord> on my laptop x1270 graphice card
<coz_> GreatLord,   which graphics card?
<GreatLord> ati Radeon X1270
<marsje> Hi. I'm thinking about buying a wide-gamut display, but I'm not sure if it will make me happy in Ubuntu. Does someone have experiences with such screen (positive or negative)?
<red> gamut?
<wesguin> Chripher, all  your bins should be 64 bit
<coz_> GreatLord,  ah ok.... mmm you may have to speak to someone with ati experience   soreau is one person I know of
<Chripher> wesguin: /bin/cp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<wildbat> kaddi, that the best linux get to unless you try win tools with wine ~
<Chripher> wesguin: does this mean my whole dist is 32 ?
<bhychik> Hi everybody
<bhychik> Help me please
<marsje> red: color space
<debug_> i tried compiling from the driver download from nvidia's website and it has been telling me that (after it finishes compiling the module): "unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'...most frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or improperly configured kernel sources, with a version of gcc that differs from the one used to build the target..." this happends according to the load right after it does an insmod on the 
<bhychik> In ubuntu 10.04 can i write in the address string of nautilus
<wesguin> Chripher, well that's my guess.. why would there be 32 bit programs on it?
<bhychik> ?
<GreatLord> coz_ : he is online now ?
<kcj1993> is there any way to get my laptops internal data/fax modem with ubuntu? I'm running 9.10 32bit and I have the "Software modem" driver installed.
<wesguin> Chripher, cept for some you may have added
<coz_> GreatLord,  no i dont think so it is only  3:30 am for him :)
<SirRedTooth> Got this error message when upgrading to lucid "The NetworkManager Applet could not find some required resources.  It cannot continue."
<SirRedTooth> Can anybody help?
<coz_> GreatLord,  maybe in about 3 hours
<GreatLord> for see if I am online then
<red> marsje: by a quick readthru i don't really fancy that idea
<Chripher> wesguin: but I guess that would not be cp command then
<red> sounds like a horrid amount of color profile tweaking is involved :)
<wesguin> Chripher, try it on some larger app
<dugger5688> debug_: I think there is a PPA that has the newest drivers compiled, try searching or asking around hear about it. I'm using the Nvidia-vdpau team's drivers.
<Noble> I'm having trouble install sun-java6-plugin in Firefox. Suggestions?
<mnm> hi, does anybody know what kernel module or application creates the ir-event device in /dev/input/by-path ?
<wesguin> Chripher, do you still have the iso?
<debug_> dugger5688: is that available via apt-get?
<mnm> since ubuntu lucid this device doesn't appear anymore
<ubuntu--> so guys, can somebody help me ?
<Argafal> hello. i read http://tech.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1359159&cid=29323301 and it seems the ubuntu firefox has a plugin switcher between gnash and adobe flash plugin integrated. can someone using Ubuntu (i currently don't) confirm that this is true? if so is that an ubuntu specific feature?
<wildbat> !anyone | ubuntu--
<ubottu> ubuntu--: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu--> I need to mount my disks... I can't do that :s
<SirRedTooth> ubuntu--,  the general concensus is dont ask to ask. Ask.
<GreatLord> coz_ : I think I switch to redhat or suse see if they are better
<SirRedTooth> ahh
<SirRedTooth> spelling fial
<SirRedTooth> fail*
<dugger5688> debug_: yes, try g!'ing it. you have to add the PPA (repository) though.
<marsje> red: it seems color gamut is configured per application or per window, but not for ubuntu as a whole, so I guess it's not a good idea
<amundsen> hi
<wildbat> !details | ubuntu--
<ubottu> ubuntu--: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<debug_> k. thx lots
<amundsen> i'm having trouble with my nvidia g.card
<dugger5688> debug_: then I think a 'sudo aptitude update' and 'sudo aptitude upgrade' should do it.
<amundsen> i've installed the propietary drivers and after reboot everything seemed to work fine
<ubuntu--> I have a hp server with SAS disks I'm running a live cd of ubuntu and I need to mount these disks, there are 2
<dugger5688> ubuntu--: look in the 'Places' menu
<amundsen> but when i turned on the computer today, it started in low res mode
<amundsen> the nvidia-settings tools seems not to be there
<amundsen> what can i do ?
<ubuntu--> dugger5688, they don't appear unfortunatly
<ubuntu--> I did, mount -l
<dugger5688> ubuntu--: hmm... sorry, thought I'd suggest the obvious.
<ubuntu--> and fdisk but no results :s
<dugger5688> amundsen: Did you do an 'apt-get update' or upgrade recently.
<amundsen> yes
<amundsen> dugger5688, yes
<mnm> how can I find out what application / kernel module created a specific device node ?
<wildbat> ubuntu--, y don't you pastebin fdisk -l and mount -l ?
<starcross> I'm using Hardy, have viruses, am downloading a newer version. Is it possible for the newer version to be infected whilst being downloaded?
<pepee> mnm, not sure about it: try lsof
<dugger5688> try doing an 'aptitude update' and 'aptitude upgrade' for some reasong apt-get failed to resolve some issues on my box
<matschi> hi, how do i install enigmail for thunderbird on a 64bit system on 10.04?
<kcj1993> is there any way to get my laptops internal data/fax modem working with ubuntu? I'm running 9.10 32bit and I have the "Software modem" driver installed.
<solofight> its freaking irritatign, i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108766 and not working
<virtuelv> does anyone know what happened to this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/orpie
<ubuntu--> wildbat, if you want me to, of course :)
<dugger5688> amundsen: try doing an 'aptitude update' and 'aptitude upgrade' for some reasong apt-get failed to resolve some issues on my box, then restart and try the nvidia-settings again.
<balachmar> Does annybody know how I can annotate PDF's in ubuntu 10.04?
<solofight> and as you people said i started downloading the wvdial packag along with dependencies, and the dependencies keeps on looping
<solofight> isnt there a way i can download all dependencies required in a single shot ./
<solofight> ??
<solofight> please help
<solofight> pepee, ^^
<solofight> maco, ^^
<ubuntu--> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wesguin> Chripher, yeah I'm sure it's 32 bit now.. it'd show a 64 in uname otherwise
<FardadJalili> !flood | solofight
<ubottu> solofight: please see above
<pepee> solofight, yeah, sudo aptitude install wvdial
<amundsen> dugger5688, thx
<Chripher> wesguin: thx
<solofight> pepee, sudo aptitude ! ? that requires interet conn right ?
<wesguin> Chripher, np
<pepee> solofight, try asking a frined for internet, or whatever
<solofight> what does aptitude install wvdial do ?
<pepee> solofight, yeah
<dugger5688> amundsen: hopefully it works for you. I'm off to bed.
<solofight> pepee, lol
<solofight> sad ubuntu 9.04
<UBUNTONAUTA> hello. Have anyone, new font ubuntu ?? SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH I'AM POLAND
<ubuntu--> wildbat, here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/426912/
<solofight> sad me
<pepee> solofight, install the package and its dependencies
<solofight> pepee, ok thank you
<campassi> hey there, my volume and power status are both stuck in this applet called the "indicator applet" in 10.04. is there any way to get them back to the notification area?
<JoshuaL> !pl | UBUNTONAUTA
<ubottu> UBUNTONAUTA: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wildbat> ubuntu--, you need sudo fidk-l
<wildbat> ubuntu--, you need sudo fdisk-l
<wildbat> ubuntu--, you need sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu--> wildbat, it returns the same results
<ubuntu--> no results
<wildbat> geee ~ need battery change brb
<ubuntu--> ok
<C-S-B> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1333742&page=3
<C-S-B> I have this issue, but none of the suggestions fix it for me
<amundsen> dugger5688, thx, i have the correct resolution once again ...
<wildbat> ubuntu--, back~ you got nothing return with sudo fdisk -l?
<ubuntu--> wildbat, yes nothing at all :s
<pepee> C-S-B, try using the command "eject"
<amundsen> hi
<descolada> ahoy
<pepee> C-S-B, or reconfigure some related packages...
<evilestmark> is there any reason that updating to ubuntu 10.04 would make memory consumption using firefox massively spike?
<evilestmark> cuz... thats what seemed to happen
<wildbat> ubuntu--, hmm may be you sould try alternate CD/
<wildbat> ubuntu--, it got more drivers ~
<iridian> I'm trying to do-release-upgrade but it doesn't proceed after the first line "Checking for a new ubuntu release". I'm behind a proxy, but I have correct values in http_proxy and https_proxy. How should I debug the issue from here?
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, just moved to Lucid Lynx, 10.04, fresh install on an external HD. Grub is chainloaded into from the windows bootloader. After pressing "enter" to get Ubuntu booting, there is a pause of about 30 seconds when the computer does absolutely nothing. Then, with quiet splash disabled, the text starts rolling on screen and the computer boots up within a few seconds. Any ideas?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, tried reisntalling grub?
<WizardOfOz> Hello how do I erm make a dual boot with Win 7?? Already installed win 7 and I have a free partitioned space!!
<Stormcr0w> pepee: through Synaptic? It's a fresh install of the OS, why would it require a reinstall? I can give it a try now...
<alca> WUBI
<wildbat> WizardOfOz, just install ubuntu ~ in the free space ~ ;>
<gnuskool> I got a trip boot win7,xp and karmic. Id like to upgrade to lucid. Will a cd install of lucid take care of grub and all other partitions????
<wildbat> Wubi = bad ~
<pepee> Stormcr0w, sudo update-grub2
<WizardOfOz> wildbat: seriously ?
<WizardOfOz> wildbat: I was scared to do so
<Chetic_> I got a crash when I tried to install a driver earlier (bcmwl-kernel-source is the package). I don't need the driver so how do I get it to stop nagging me about the crash every time I install a package?
<wildbat> WizardOfOz, yes~
<pepee> WizardOfOz, the live cd will install the bootloader automatically
<WizardOfOz> wildbat: I love you thanks!.
<descolada> Wizard, in the install options, the one that comes prechecked sets your computer to share the HDD
<WizardOfOz> pepee: It didnt I got unebootin
<gnuskool> WizardOfOz: you're half way there, just install on free space
<descolada> just slide the dealy to decide the space allotment
<pepee> Stormcr0w, oh, sorry, run that command from the live-cd
<WizardOfOz> Thanks fellas
<gnuskool> I got a trip boot win7,xp and karmic. Id like to upgrade to lucid. Will a cd install of lucid take care of grub and all other partitions????
<Stormcr0w> pepee: Done that a couple of times, as I thought that my issue was related to the blank screen/nvidia issue
<freckle> hi, i seem to have lost the empathy panel icon, how do I get it back?
<debug_> found out it was a typo in my grub menu.lst: i was putting 2.6.31-21 instead of 2.6.32-21, BIG difference (i have to recompile my kernel everytime there is a kernel update) thanks for your help
<Samp> is there a way to filter the output of "ps aux" so only the desired columns show up?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: have a look here for my /etc/default/grub : www.copypaste.at/1142
<Samp> I was trying to do this with cut, but cut's not the right tool here, i think, since the output of ps is spaced with spaces, not tabs
<Samp> so there are an uneven number of spaces in each line.
<descolada> what columns do you want samp?
<Trezker> Hi, I just upgraded to 10.04 and now my wireless can
<wildbat> gnuskool, in should but some ppl got problems ~ should windows fails to boot up ~ do testdisk to repair windows partitions~ cause grub overwrite boot sector of , then update-grubwindows.
<Trezker> t obtain ip
<pepee> Stormcr0w, does " vga=799" works for you?
<Samp> descolada: cpu,%, mem%, and command name
<pepee> Stormcr0w, IIRC, with new linux releases, it shouldn't
<descolada> ps aux|awk '{print $3,$4,$11}'|head
<gnuskool> wildbat: thanks
<descolada> like that?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I've tried with it both commented in and out
<deploy_> So Ive managed to boot after a Lucid upgrade and have run update-grub. Cfg file looks sensible but it still only boots to Grub prompt. How do I get it to auto boot??
<WizardOfOz> wildbat: The New Ubuntu doesnt allow a test run does it ?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, grub is loaded after the windows bootloader??
<wildbat> WizardOfOz, it do ~
<Stormcr0w> pepee: correct
<Samp> descolada, yeah that's it
<Samp> thanks
<Trezker> hmm, nm-applet worked better, I had wicd
<WizardOfOz> wildbat: odd I can only see the bootloader menu for install
<descolada> no prob....I almost never get to answer intelligently.
<Stormcr0w> pepee: www.copypaste.at/1143 for my grub.cfg
<pepee> Stormcr0w,  hmm how did you install ubuntu? wubi? from the live cd?
<krankerscheiss> hi
<Stormcr0w> pepee: live cd. I customised the partitions
<wildbat> WizardOfOz, just boot in ~ it is inside X
<Samp> where can i learn more about awk? I've browsed the man page, but it's hard for me to learn without usage examples
<WizardOfOz> wildbat: hm ok
<pepee> Stormcr0w, ok, don't know why but that's happening to some people
<Stormcr0w> pepee: File a bug, shall I?
<descolada> samp: I only know the basics, and I only learn stuff as I'm trying to get tasks done. Oreilly has a great sed and awk book...but I can never learn from books
<kaddi> Samp I've learned most of it over the net.. ibm has awk by example which is quite nice: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-awk1.html
<descolada> I've used that IBM guide...got me through some tough times.
<Samp> that looks great.
<Samp> I might as well send off for the oreilly book, they've got a good rep and it cant be that expensive.
<amundsen> since i installed th nvidia propetary drivers, when i reboot, the boot splahs screen appears in a low resolution mode
<toyman61> Lucid: http://www.java.com tells me I have Java version 6 update 18. When I use Sun Java 6 Plugin Panel it tells me the version is Java 6 update 20. My netbanking system is not working. What do I do now ?  64-bits Ubuntu.. :-)
<pepee> Stormcr0w, are you sure you tried reisntalling grub? do your system have and EFI BIOS?
<freckle> hi, i seem to have lost the empathy panel icon, how do I get it back?
<descolada> try to check it out first. It's a good book, but like a lot of oreilly stuff, kind of dry. but it comes down to how you learn really
<C-S-B> pepee, 'eject' works
<pepee> C-S-B, yeah, that's what I read
<przemek_> hey
<C-S-B> pepee, and the eject button brings up the notification in the top right
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SmileyChris> is there a way to view the results of the disk-check which runs at startup occasionally? It seems like a bit of a black-box
<deploy_> Anyone? Anyone suggest why grub is booting straight to grub prompt?
<pepee> C-S-B, sorry, I can't see the photo
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I think I'm on a regular BIOS. I did re-install grub, I can give it another try, just for kicks. It's a bit of a pain from the live cd, because you have to make sure it does not install itself on the MBR
<przemek_> got a problem with cube afther upgrade to 10.04 - when i turn cube all winodws getting wery dark ---wher i can change them???
<C-S-B> pepee, what photo?
<wildbat> deploy_, you don't have grub.cfg ~
<WizardOfOz> The new ubuntu has a laptop edition also I hope
<deploy_> wildbat: I ran update-grub and it created what looks to me like a sensible grub.cfg ...
<venn> hi, ive got intel graphics card gm45, and ubuntu 10.04 and my screen is "crashing" frome time to time. i suppose it's releated to having bad driver or stg, am i right?
<alca> 10.04 will take care of other systems of you while you install it
<pepee> Stormcr0w, reinstall grub from your ubuntu partition, not from the live cd
<przemek_> wizard on my laptop working fine but dont have 3d acceleration because my graphic card is verrrry old
<GreatLord> I jsut figout thx to linux channel
<erUSUL> SmileyChris: you can run a fsck from a livecd
<GreatLord> ubuntu using software render for ati card
<GreatLord> the lates release
<SmileyChris> erUSUL: thanks - i'm more interested in finding the results of the normal scan which runs every 30 boots or so
<GreatLord> lest for my
<wildbat> deploy_, then grub can't read that are you on raid?
<venn> i'm lost. what should i do?
<WizardOfOz> przemek_: aha I am gonna install it on 8.9 inch acer and 8gb of shdd
<erUSUL> SmileyChris: i do no think a log is saved for those though
<SmileyChris> erUSUL: so if it fails, does it log anything or scream loudly?
<SmileyChris> otherwise, what on earth is the point :/
<Stormcr0w> pepee: that's not a problem, but I am not sure "sudo update-grub2" reinstalls it. It just rebuilds grub.cfg, doesn't it?
<deploy_> wildbat: No, a simple one disk setup with /boot (ext2), / (ext2) and /swap partitions.
<pepee> Stormcr0w, ohh, yeah, that's correct
<Cynthia> I burned the Ubuntu Lucid CD (i386, GNOME) on two occasions from within Ubuntu Karmic (amd64, GNOME) and it's saying that either the installer encountered an unrecoverable error, OR there was an IO error reading the disc. Is it Karmic burning things wrong?
<erUSUL> SmileyChris: i have /var/log/fsck/ but the logs there seem old really old ...
<pepee> Stormcr0w, you have to run grub-install
<descolada> I have a dell studio 1557 with a synaptic touchpad. Whenever more than one finger touches the touchpad at a time, the cursor jumps all over the screen. The two finger scroll option is greyed out, and all the info I can find online talks about hal policy, and is outdated. any ideas?
<SmileyChris> erUSUL: yeah, just looked there before i asked
<erUSUL> SmileyChris: screems laudly :)
<deploy_> wildbat: Its okay that grub.cfg is root:root?
<przemek_> got a problem with cube afther upgrade to 10.04 - when i turn cube all winodws getting wery dark ---wher i can change them???
<SmileyChris> erUSUL: ok, so i'll take ubuntu's silence as a good thing
<kaddi> Cynthia: have you checked the md5 of the file you are burning to make sure that the file wasn't corrupted before burning it?
<kolla> why doesnt rpc.statd start even though I have used "upadte-rd.d statd defaults"?
<wildbat> deploy_, yes
<Cynthia> descolada: Is the problem that your cursor jumps around when you have more than one finger on it, or the two finger scroll option being greyed out?
<wildbat> deploy_, is it located in /boot/grub/?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: ok, I'll give it a try
<Cynthia> kaddi: Downloaded it using BitTorrent. BitTorrent's hash checking must have been done, so I think the file is not corrupted.
<Cynthia> kaddi+: Just to be sure, I'll force a rehash.
<descolada> cynthia: both. I assume the fact that it's greyed out points to it not even recognizing that it should be a multitouch enabled touchpad
<Chetlap> where is compiz supposed to be configured in a fresh 10.04 install? do I need extra packages?
<deploy_> wildbat: yes ... :/
<pepee> Stormcr0w,  read the man page, it¡s very simple to use it
<AloneWolf> #webos
<Cynthia> descolada: ah, a multitouch touchpad, I have no experience with those, sorry :)
<Stormcr0w> pepee: would you know, by the way, how to remove all mentions of splash from my kernel parametres?
<AloneWolf> sory
<wildbat> deploy_, hmmm... ~ do you have grub2 bootloader?~ ;p ~ or you are on grub 1 with will look for menu.lst
<kaddi> Cynthia: otherwise try burning it at lowest speed, that sometimes helps.
<varun> hello frns, i hv got a strange problem. All the characters in my content where apostrophe s comes is trplaced with a strange character ’
<SmileyChris> kaddi: where are the official md5 sums kept btw?
<Kin`Away> buongiorno a tutti
<descolada> I don't even care so much about the multitocuch (though it would be nice). But everytime a finger grazes the touchpad, the cursor goes totally nuts
<varun> hello frns, i hv got a strange problem. All the characters in my content where apostrophe s comes is replaced with a strange character ’
<kaddi> SmileyChris: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<deploy_> wildbat: Erm, I think so. I think the problem was the upgrade to 2. I booted this session using grub2 commands so I guess so ...
<Cynthia> varun: that's the code for the "curly apostrophe" in UTF-8
<SmileyChris> kaddi: thx
<erUSUL> SmileyChris: now that i think bout it... maybe with the change to upstart we loosed the fsck logs ...
<pepee> Stormcr0w, you have to edit /etc/default/grub
<varun> #drupal-support
<pepee> Stormcr0w, in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  delete splash
<Cynthia> varun: edit your XChat's Network List, for the networks concerned, and set the Character set to UTF-8
<SmileyChris> erUSUL: well obviously it's not logging it there... hopefully it at least complains if something goes wrong. Implicit behaviour seems wrong: I like feedback.
<Stormcr0w> pepee: thanks!
<pepee> Stormcr0w, np
<Cynthia> kaddi: Rehash done, uncovered no errors. And my CD-RW is only able to be burned at 4x, so that's pretty slow indeed :)
<wildbat> deploy_, can you load the grub.cfg in grub> prompt manually ?~
<deploy_> wildbat: Dont know how to. I booted with "set root=(hd0, 1); chainloader +1; boot"
<pepee> Stormcr0w, for grub-install, something like: grub-install --no-floppy --recheck --root-directory=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda
<kaddi> Cynthia:  alternatively have you thought about using a flashdrive? :p
<mandrew> hiya fellow citizens
<wildbat> deploy_, and you boot up the menu?
<Cynthia> If that helps anyone test for the presence of my problem: nVidia chipset, using nouveau from within the LiveCD (not nv!), Ubuntu 10.04 i386 GNOME, booting from the LiveCD is 100% OK until the desktop arrives, after which the error message appears: "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will be started so you can investigate the problem."
<Stormcr0w> pepee: is that according to my current setup?
<deploy_> wildbat: Thats boots me into Lucid. Havent seen any boot menus.
<pepee> Stormcr0w, nope, it's an example
<wildbat> deploy_, i think you have two grub installed ~ and the active or boot partition set to wrong one
<Stormcr0w> pepee: Ah ok.
<Chetlap> where is compiz supposed to be configured in a fresh 10.04 install? do I need extra packages?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: goo thing I didn't copy-paste :)
<kaddi> if the file is fine and the CD-burner is broken a flash drive might be a solution, given your PC can boot from a flash drive.. That's about all I can suggest at this point. Sry.
<gnuskool> installing upgrade - 40%
<Cynthia> deploy_: Press any key to bring it up. The message at the bottom of the purple screen is a bit cryptic, but it's keyboard equals human
<mandrew> is it possible to get a "proper" desktop environment in the UNE version of Ubuntu?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, /dev/sda is the disk in which to install the bootloader, and /dev/sda3 is your ubuntu partition
<pepee> Stormcr0w, btw, you have to run it with sudo: sudo grub-install ......
<wildbat> deploy_, check with gparted to see if sda1 is active
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Chetlap
<ubottu> Chetlap: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gnuskool> mandrew: UNE?
<freckle> mandrew: you can change it at the login screen, look for the option at the bottom of the screen.
<Cynthia> kaddi: Thanks anyway :) I asked because the CD behavior in Karmic (in which I burned Lucid) is far from good
<deploy_> wildbat: Can you suggest how to remedy?
<mandrew> freckle ok but i cant change that in the menus then?
<mandrew> i need to log out and then in?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: Wouldn't do it any other way :)
<freckle> mandrew: the login screen is the only place I know.
<mandrew> ok thanks big help freckle
<Chetlap> erUSUL, that's not even right
<pepee> what is UNE?
<freckle> mandrew: no worries :-)
<Cynthia> pepee: Ubuntu Network Edition
<Cynthia> er, Netbook
<freckle> pepee: Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<pepee> ahh ok
<Cynthia> but it's officially called UNR (Remix)
<pepee> thanks
<mandrew> Cynthia its called UNE now officially ;)
<deploy_> wildbat: /dev/sda1 (aka (hd0,1)) is the boot partition. How does one go about ensuring the old grub is gone?
<Cynthia> mandrew: whoops, didn't know about the name change
<wildbat> deploy_,did you check if the boot flag is on in sda1?
<deploy_> wildbat: Yes. It is.
<wildbat> then unmount /boot ~
<Vigo> Cynthia: Do you have any log files from that nV boot error?
<wildbat> deploy_, see if it is empty now
<Stormcr0w> pepee: just to make sure, is it grub-install or grub2-install?
<deploy_> wildbat: Yep. UNmounted now.
<pepee> Stormcr0w, try pressing tab: grub<tab>
<Cynthia> Vigo: no, and I don't know where it's located. It's ubiquity giving me this error, though. But if you tell me where it's located, I could pastebin it after booting into the CD.
<Stormcr0w> pepee: grub-install
<wildbat> deploy_, see if it is empty now?
<Vigo> Cynthia: It is the Alternate i386? i.e. LiveCD?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, yep
<pepee> Stormcr0w, the tab trick works on some IRC clients, too
<deploy_> wildbat: Yes, /boot is now an empty mount point.
<Cynthia> Vigo: The LiveCD I use is ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso, 699.4 MB. The alternate ISO isn't a LiveCD, it's just to install.
<wildbat> deploy_, well ~ next thing i can think of is reinstall the bootloader~
<Vigo> Cynthia: Ok, had to confirm it, Thank you, looking now.
<iancomings_> how do I get to the ubuntu-manual section?
<iancomings_> channel
<Cynthia> Vigo+: Testing it in a VirtualBox VM works fine. I now suspect it's either the real hardware (nVidia) causing problems, or a bad burn.
<gnuskool> do you mean man pages?
<iancomings_> no the #ubuntu-manual channel
<Cynthia> I'll probably open up this computer to check for dust in the CD writer.
<iancomings_> I'm working on the ubuntu-manual
<wildbat> deploy_, the mbr is grub 1 i think
<Pyrokinetics> Hi I got a harddrive with some outlook 2003 mails and contacts how can i extract them into my new pc?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: not working, it tells me that it cannot create directory and that /dev/sdc2/boot is not a directory
<deploy_> wildbat: so just grub-install /dev/sda1?
<Vigo> Cynthia: So far that is the most likely from the documents I am looking at, good call,
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I've checked on Gparted, sdc2 is where Ubuntu is installed
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy ya'll
<pepee> Stormcr0w, sorry...
<Oer> not ubuntu-manual but ubuntu-man is the channel iancomings_
<pepee> Stormcr0w, for grub-install, something like: grub-install --no-floppy --recheck --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<iancomings_> Pyrokinetics: export them as .csv or whichever format is supported by the client your are moving to.
<Vigo> Cynthia: Did the MD5 and Checksum match up?
<wildbat> deploy_, sda
<pepee> Stormcr0w, root = /
<iancomings_> so how do I switch to ubuntu-man?
<iancomings_> Im using XChat
<wildbat> deploy_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Pyrokinetics> iancomings_: yeah but how can I extract them, I only have the harddrive and its unbootable so i cant load any mail clients
<michael1982> hey all
<michael1982> i'm looking for a game called gun 2 megregers ghost
<Oer> iancomings_, use the menu join channel
<Sam_Fisher> I want to navigate to a file and then copy the entire address and paste it else where. On 9.10 it was easy but not on 10.4
<freckle> hi, i seem to have lost the empathy panel icon, how do I get it back?
<Vigo> Cynthia: This is the page, one of them, that I located, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/nve.4.html
<iancomings_> Pyro: can you boot using the live CD?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: same error
<pter> since update to ubuntu 10 i can't change the brightness(with fn keys or other ways) and suspend to disk and to ram are not working
<deploy_> wildbat: eek. here goes...
<Pyrokinetics> iancomings_: yeah I have mounted the disk so its browseable
<wildbat> deploy_, crossinf finger
<deploy_> wildbat: Installation finished. No error reported.
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, I empathize with you
<pepee> Stormcr0w, are you running the live cd?
<deploy_> wildbat: Assume I must run update-grub again?
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: *groan*
<Stormcr0w> pepee: No, I am in my Ubuntu session on a terminal window
<pepee> ok
<wildbat> deploy_, perfered
<pepee> Stormcr0w, for grub-install, something like: grub-install --no-floppy --recheck /dev/sdc  ??
<kcj1993> I built and installed  sl-modem-source with  module-assistant and my modem still doesn't work
<pepee> Stormcr0w, b careful
<ian__> Pyro: can you locate the email client files?
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, Ok. Go to Applications and down to internet and there it is!
<Vigo> freckle: There are a few ways, one is Main Menu, other is right click the panel, Add Launcher..
<pepee> Stormcr0w, wait
<coolman> anyone else having trouble with latest kernel on LUCID ???
<Stormcr0w> pepee: ok
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: no I dont know where they are
<deploy_> wildbat: Okay. Rebooting now. Won't be back either way, so thanks very much for your help!
<wildbat> deploy_, goodluck
<freckle> I want the indicator, i.e. the green bubble that shows when empathy is minimized
<michael1982> wat will i lose if i upgrade
<freckle> it used to be there and then magically no more
<pepee> Stormcr0w, run: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ian__> Pyro: what email service do you use? Gmail?
<erUSUL> freckle: right click in the panel->add to panel->indicator applet
<Vigo> freckle: What Sam_Fisher said is also one way, If it is installed, just use the Add Launcher/Indicator to panel.
<freckle> erUSUL: I already have that
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: outlook 2003 with telenor online mail (the ISP)
<michael1982> if i upgrade to 10.4 wat will i lose
<pepee> Stormcr0w, how many HDD's do you have? and where is ubuntu installed?
<ian__> OMG. That sucks
<wildbat> mic you lose 9.10~@@
<Quan-Time_> the part that says 9.10 karmu
<Sam_Fisher> michael1982, do you mean data?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: "You are trying to send an empty document, exiting" :)
<Quan-Time_> michael1982: i upgraded last night.. no problem
<rdz> hi all. when running fluxbox, nm-applet asks whenever it is launched for the password for the network. in the console it says: " ** Message: <info>  No keyring secrets found for Auto Internet/802-11-wireless-security; asking user." funny enought, under gnome it works. it seems to successfully access the keyring
<Vigo> !backup | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: sounds promising :D
<Chetlap> how do I get rid of the system beep (or terminal bell, but in all applications) ENTIRELY? it's loud as hell, even with mute
<ian__> Pyro: can you still log into the ISP mail server?
<kcj1993> hello?
<H2o> hi
<pepee> Stormcr0w, ? that's strange
<Stormcr0w> pepee: OK, here I go. I have two internal HDs, one IDE, where windows is installed and one SATA, where nothing is installed. I have three external HDs, one where Linux and OS X is installed and another two where nothing is installed (just storage)
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: yes but its emty the mails have been stored localy
<freckle> so a better way to put it is the empathy icon is no longer showing in the indicator applet
<H2o> yesterday, i asked, if there was a program similiar to cc cleaner to linux, and today i found it!!!! its bleachbit!!!
<ian__> is there no "all mail" location for archive emails?
<SirRedTooth> I have a file system called linux-swap, on /dev/sda6 grub instalation failed during lucid lynx (on this partition) should i carry on upgrading?
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: not as far I can see
<Div_By_Zero> good morning. Anybody can help-me. I want to install gimp in ubuntu 10.04, but exist many errors.
<Sam_Fisher> HELP!   I want to navigate to a file and then copy the entire address and paste it else where. On 9.10 it was easy but not on 10.4
<`blackmk4`linux> anyone know anything about kexec
<joaopinto> Div_By_Zero, just go to software center and install it
<pepee> Stormcr0w, and how do you run ubuntu? do you select it from the BIOS boot options?
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, can you run empathy? I bet there is a preference inside to show applet
<ian__> hmm. Im just going on what I can do with gmail. If there is anyway to get at the old emails via the ISP mail server, that would be the best bet
<pepee> Stormcr0w, this is getting difficult :/
<minche> hello
<freckle> yes empathy is loaded tried all the options
<ian__> The trick is to use an IMAP server
<compuslaptop> i have such a big trouble with my xserver, can anyone help me?? i'm stuck in my laptop
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: yeah it think its a pop3
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I have Easy BCD installed on Windows 7. I have an entry for Ubuntu there. When the pc boots, it takes me to the windows bootloader. If I select Linux, then it chainloads on to GRUB 2
<kcj1993> do I have to ask to ask so I can get help?
<ian__> see if they have settings for IMAP
<Vigo> Div_By_Zero: What joaopinto said is what I would do, or use Synaptic.
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ian__> if they do, you may have access to all your previous emails
<pepee> Stormcr0w, oh, I see...
<kcj1993> I built and installed  sl-modem-source with  module-assistant and my modem still doesn't work
<Div_By_Zero> Vigo, exists a many errors of dependence.
<Stormcr0w> pepee: Used to work just fine up to 9.04
<Sam_Fisher> Div_By_Zero, My Math brain is freaking out with your idea of dividing by zero! Install Gimp with synaptic
<compuslaptop> anyone know anything about bloody xserver issues? :-S
<Sam_Fisher> Div_By_Zero, in synaptic choose uninstall then reinatall
<Div_By_Zero> Sam_Fisher, funny you! kk
<minche> can anyone help me with amarok issue -  where does amarok2.2 keep it's collestion'
<minche> there seems to be no collection.db file =/
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: bah, the guy im doing this for can't remember his information anymore so i cant login to the webmail :/
<Vigo> Div_By_Zero: Is it a fresh install of the package, i.e. Did you remove it then install from the Ubuntu Repositories?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, and what do you wanna do? install grub and edit the boot options?
<Div_By_Zero> Sam_Fisher, you are use ubuntu 10.04?
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, sorry to say. synaptic uninstall and reinstall
<Chetlap> how do I get rid of the system beep (or terminal bell, but in all applications) ENTIRELY? it's loud as hell, even with mute
<ian__> Pyro: that sucks balls
<Sam_Fisher> Div_By_Zero, yes 2 days
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: will give it a go
<ian__> Tell him if he cant remember, He is screwed
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I want to stop having to wait 30-40 seconds for the pc to start loading after I select Ubuntu from GRUB.
<`blackmk4`linux> does anyone know how i can dis-upgrade and do a kexec so i don't have to reboot
<Div_By_Zero> Sam_Fisher, try install.
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: yeah the best part is that his slaying me for it cause i reinstalled his computer and the mail backup i did doesnt work
<erUSUL> Chetlap: can you tell the output of « grep pcsp /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf »
<ian__> oh wait... do you have Wine installed?
<Sam_Fisher> Chetlap, 9.10 or 10.4?
<Div_By_Zero> Sam_Fisher, try to install.
 * jhaig bites the (10.04) bullet.
<GodricBrutus> it seems that servers and apps like vlc and musicbrainz picard use tango and clearlooks classic as their themes. i wonder when/if that is ever going to change, and what they would consider as a new 'default' theme
<Chetlap> Sam_Fisher, 10.04
<Div_By_Zero> 10.4 (gimp in to 10.4)
<compuslaptop> anyone can help me with my xserver???? :-S
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I am not sure if reinstalling Grub will achieve that. It was your recommendation :)
<pepee> Stormcr0w, well, best is to not touch grub, your system configs are too complicated
<kraut> is it possible to set the "close" "minimize" ... buttons of the window from left to right?
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: im trying to boot the old harddrive on a xp computer now will a fixmbr in recover work?
<Chetlap> erUSUL, blacklist snd_pcsp and blacklist pcspkr
<pepee> Stormcr0w, I hope you didn't break your bootloader :S
<platzhirsch> Hey, has anyone used Terminator in ubuntu 10.04? the transparency disappeared
<nikhil_> can someone please help me with a modem which used to show up under
<nikhil_> Karmic, but now does not under lucid
<Sam_Fisher> Chetlap, I believe there is a direct preference now so no secret commands. Now to recall where it is
<ian__> it might but I was thinking of trying to run outlook via Wine off the old HDD
<Stormcr0w> pepee: Break it? how?
<Vigo> Stormcr0w: Is your layout like sda1, sdb and so on on the slices.parts?
<erUSUL> Chetlap: and still you have system beep ? i now you can deactivate it in the terminal preferences
<zap0> (yes i know it sounds trolly -->)   can anyone explain to me, why most of the ubuntu release info in the media is so mind numbingly superficial ?  like  what colour the background is..  where some freaking icon is.. blah blah... WTF?  seriuosly?   wtf is going on?
<Sam_Fisher> Div_By_Zero, you are going to try to reinstall?
<jhaig> kraut: Common 'problem'.  :-)  I haven't tried it, but Google found this for me => http://lifehacker.com/5500577/move-ubuntus-window-buttons-back-to-the-right
<Sam_Fisher> zap0, pass
<`blackmk4`linux> does anyone know how i can dist-upgrade to a new kernel on a headless server and use kexec to prevent a reboot
<Chetlap> erUSUL, yeah it's deactivated in the terminal but if I try to move the pointer in gedit down where there are no more lines it goes off
<kraut> jhaig: is this a "new feature" or a bug?
<Sam_Fisher> seriously no one can tell me how to copy the long address to a file?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, if you reinstall grub, it will remove your old configs and it will not load if you don't mount your external hdd
<jhaig> kraut: Neither.  A new design, which some people like and some people hate.
<Chetlap> erUSUL, also, it's not a pcspeaker, it comes from the speakers (on a dell studio xps 13 laptop)
<Div_By_Zero> Sam_Fisher, do you have a gimp in the lucid?
<Vigo> zap0: Look at the Forums or Official Ubuntu sites.
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up??
<kraut> jhaig: gnah, this is disgusting
<nikhil_> (after upgrade to lucid)
<Stormcr0w> vigo: not sure what you mean. Each drive has got its own assignation (sda, sdb) and its partition its own number (sda1, sda2), etc. My boot.cfg is here: http://www.copypaste.at/1143
<Stormcr0w> pepee: no, I didn't get as far as reinstalling. It threw an error message, remember?
<Vigo> Stormcr0w: Thank you.
<Sam_Fisher> Div_By_Zero, yes I installed it. You might need to "purge" bad files by running Computer Janitor which is installed already
<pepee> Stormcr0w, yeah
<Pyrokinetics> ian__: i tought it was enough to extract the mail and contacts, i guess i burnt myself cause i cant import them on the new icomputer
<Div_By_Zero> Sam_Ficher, right! i go to try
<jhaig> I am starting to install 10.04.  I want user authentication to be done by LDAP, but I also want a local user, with a non-default home directory (as /home will be an NFS mount).  Is there a way to set the user's home directory to, for example, /usr/home/administrator during the install?  When I last installed (9.04) I created the user and then moved it afterwards.
<pepee> Stormcr0w, but if that's the case you should try and repair the windows boot manager/loader
<GSF1200S> On the 10.04 upgrade when it prompts you which device to install on, should it be /dev/sda or /dev/sda1? Ive seen alot of people with this issue and Id like a definitive answer so I can help them
<halvors> Can somone help me with my email server?
<halvors> I want to setup Postfix and Dovecot
<wildbat> pepee, what's wrong with Stormcr0w 's system?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, I feel guilty about it :S
<halvors> :-D
<Stormcr0w> pepee: But the windows bootloader works fine. It chainloads into Grub in a matter of split seconds. The problem is between Grub and Ubuntu boot-up
<GSF1200S> Ive done /dev/sda for all of my installs, but it seems this causes some peoples windows installs not to work
<p1> Hi there does any one know how to restore a pybackpack archive ?   I just did a backup using it before my upgrade, now I can't seem to find the index file to do the restore.
<minche> hi does anyone know where does amarok2.2 keep it's collection. 'cause i can't find it, but it's there
<pepee> Stormcr0w, yeah, but if you reinstall grub, it may delete the windows bootloader
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I remove the function of control-alt-delete on lucid server?
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, returned
<freckle> ok so i removed empathy , rebooted and the reinstalled..still same issue
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I don't think we've actually reinstalled anything
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, it was worth every penny you paid us
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: still have the issue
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, so u r going to make me open it to try to help you
<Stormcr0w> pepee: and if we did, I would have selected the external drive where linux is installed as the target
<freckle> i think it might be related to a app called QuitCount that I cant remove from the panel
<Stormcr0w> that should not affect the mbr, should it?
<Stormcr0w> anyway, a restart will let us know
<Stormcr0w> Vigo: Any breakthroughs?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, the problem is: grub files will be in the ubuntu partition
<mandrew> man i got my UNE to start up on 14 sec :D with the ssd
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: open it?
<pepee> and if grub bootloader don't find them, it will not run at all
<pepee> Stormcr0w, yeah, restart and see what happens
<Stormcr0w> pepee: well, if the error message didn't stop it altogether and it actually overwrote itself
<Stormcr0w> pepee: then I'll just repair everything from the windows cd and then from the livecd
<Stormcr0w> ok, restarting now
<pepee> Stormcr0w, that's what I say
<rjcroy> Is anyone else having problems with ext4? I have had 3 filesystem crashes on ext4 in as many weeks with lucid. But if I put it down on ext3, no problems.
<pepee> ok, good luck
<PixelDJ> My Macbook Pro seems to be getting super-hot in Ubuntu and I have CPU scaling on. Anyone else having this problem?
<winXPuser> hi, this crappy windows says that i can't just copy my 'user', 'programs' & 'windows' dirs to new hard drive, then boot from it, because some system files are lost during the copying; is this an issue with ubuntu?
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, I opened it and I can't find any setting either
<Vigo> Stormcr0w: That is a heck of a loader, line 64 to 83 looks like where the gremlin is
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: i think it is this QuitCount have emailed the author to find out how to remove it
<gnuskool> 2 minutes till upgrade !!
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, so you can't remove it from the bar?
<kraut> jhaig: works fine, thanks!
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: you can quit it from the menu but when you restart it is still there
<Vigo> Now my head hurts..
<redsandro> Hi
<jhaig> kraut: I think the design change is to make it more Mac-like.  It is a matter of opinion whether that is a good thing.
<Sam_Fisher> freckle, did you look in synaptic and remove it?
<lilleman> My volyme-controller in my panel is gone, 10.04. How do I get it back? :)
<redsandro> Can I make the liveCD on a partition from my Windows computer? I cannot use CD or USB
<freckle> Sam_Fisher: will try that
<mavin76> help me ! how restore grub2 ?
<kraut> jhaig: i don't want a mac, i want linux+gnome... ;)
<kraut> brb
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up?? this is after upgrade to lucid
<wildbat> !grub2 | mavin76
<ubottu> mavin76: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Pirate_Hunter> how do I go about disabling the combination key control-alt-delete in lucid?
<Stormcr0w> pepee: no difference than before
<Sam_Fisher> How do I get the location of a file so I can copy and paste it?
<redsandro> I need to replace WinXP with Ubuntu but I cannot use CD or USB
<redsandro> How can I make this work from within Windows? I dont want wubi, just full Ubuntu
<wildbat> Pirate_Hunter, System > Perf. > Keyboard shortcut
<mavin76> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Vigo> redsandro: DVD?
<pepee> Stormcr0w, oh, ok
<pepee> Stormcr0w, well, as I said, better is not to touch grub...
<redsandro> Vigo: I have nothing, I have Ubuntu live Cd on usb but I cannot usb-boot
<geekphreak> hi all
<pepee> however, it will update itself when you get a new kernel version
<nikhil_> anybody, please ^^
<duongthaiha> boot via network??
<jhaig> redsandro: What can you boot from?
<wildbat> red,
<Vigo> redsandro: Sure you can,
<rjcroy> redsandro: have you looked at the options with the alternative debian installer?
<Pirate_Hunter> wildbat, i need the actual path im using server, they've changed it from /etc/event.d/... :s
<redsandro> I can boot from nothing, only from the hard drive, and that boots WinXP
<rjcroy> Back in the day I can remember installing debian from a floppy with all the packages coming from the internet
<wildbat> redsandro, copy th casper from CD ~ install grub4DOS ~ and boot from it
<Stormcr0w> pepee: there has to be a way to tackle this issue. The computer just stands there doing nothing for about 40 seconds after I select Ubuntu on Grub. And then it begins to load.
<duongthaiha> maverick
<freckle> aha removing quitcount sorted it
<Vigo> redsandro: Is USB set as first boot device?
<wildbat> Pirate_Hunter, idk then, sorry
<zorzar> Stormcr0w: i think i have this problem, too
<redsandro> wildbat: I think I cannot install grub(4dos) from within XP because its a protected environment
<Vigo> redsandro: here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Stormcr0w> zorzar: Thank you!
<pepee> Stormcr0w, USB external drives?
<duongthaiha> no he cant use usb
<Stormcr0w> pepee: yes
<redsandro> Vigo: It's not that I don't know how to boot, it is a very old laptop it CANNOT usb-boot
<wildbat> redsandro, you can ~
<pepee> Stormcr0w, mine used to do that, and the problem was some settings in BIOS
<zorzar> pepee: for me it's a virtualbox installation
<Vigo> redasndro: What pepee said, it is in BIOS
<pepee> Stormcr0w, "boot another devices" or something like that
<wildbat> redsandro, just modify boot.ini ~ and you ca boot grldr
<amgarching> hi, how do you convert unicode text with BOM to ascii?
<Stormcr0w> guys, then why did it use to play find with 9.04?
<pepee> zorzar, try setting the hdd as first option, and disabling the floppy
<bric_> Hii! My Memenu,gwibber,empathy .. all these three dont work properly at  all. Gwibber is just too buggy it is not working at all. I have always  prefferred pidgin to empathy ... Well now I would want to integrate  pidgin and tweetdeck with memenu, and remove gwibber and empathy from  it... can someone please help...or if it can be done at all.
<erUSUL> amgarching: with BOM ?
<michael1982> can i put movies on a usb stick?
<elzapp> After upgrade to lucid I'm unable to load lirc_imon :: FATAL: Error inserting lirc_imon (/lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/kernel/ubuntu/lirc/lirc_imon/lirc_imon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<amgarching> erUSUL: Byte Order Mark at the beginning of the file, spoils everything. The rest is plain ascii.
<elzapp> any ideas?
<redsandro> Vifo: You don't get it. It's not in BIOS. They used to make computers that could not boot from usb, you know
<erUSUL> amgarching: use iconv
<redsandro> wildbat: now we're talking :) If I can get a new partition and the bootloader installed from within WinXP
<duongthaiha> redsandro is that a desktop or laptop
<danopia> wee! New Ubuntu release '10.04 LTS' is available
<danopia> when i get home from school i'm going to try backing up and upgrading
<redsandro> duongthaiha: laptop with broken cd player
<duongthaiha> redsandro can it boot via network
<zorzar> pepee: i fucked up the installation when i installed the virtualbox guest additions, now i first have to get X running
<duongthaiha> like ethernet??
<wildbat> rensandro, i have done this be4 ~ all you need a grldr to the c:\ and a menu.lst ~ and the casper files in the ISO
<Stormcr0w> pepee: I'll give the BIOS a try then
<moetunes> zorzar: watch the language pls mate
<Vigo> redsadro: I saw a dongle and used it that turned Floppy into a USB, it was a floppy with a USB patch cord on it, I use to use the same dongle to make a Network Interface with CAT5.
<pepee> zorzar, physical partition under vbox?
<Celestial> hi there, i need to activate broadcom sta driver without connecting to the wired internet, is it possible to pre-download its deb package and install the driver from local? thank you in advance.
<andai> Why does Transmission say ERROR: FILE TOO LARGE when i have more than 30x the required space?
<AceKing> Can someone help? Yesterday I did a fresh install of 10.04 on my PC. I copied my .thunderbird folder along with others to my external drive. When I started up the new install, I CUT and pasted the files I wanted back into my home directory. I then installed Thunderbird and none of my email or addresses were there. Since I did a cut and paste they are gone off of the external drive. Is there any way I can get them back?
<redsandro> wildbat: That easy?
<wildbat> redsandro, if you think copying file is easy ~
<wildbat> redsandro, waht it do is have winxp bootloader chainload the grub4dos ~ and you are good to load any kernel and initrd
<chilicuil1> how can I know the packages I've added since the installation?
<redsandro> wildbat: booting xp now.. what parameter does boot.ini need to chainload?
<wildbat> AceKing, what format your USB use?~ FAT ? NTFS?
<wildbat> rensandro, c:\grldr="Start Linux"
<AceKing> wildbat, NTFS
<pepee> bye people
<wesguin> AceKing, are the files still where you copied them?
<pepee> wish you good luck
<wildbat> AceKing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Ntfsprogs
<AceKing> wesguin, no, I don't know what happened. It was only the Thunderbird folder that is gone
<wesguin> AceKing, bummer
<wesguin> AceKing, see what wildbat said
<Kubuntu_02> hi. When I activated the Nvidia acceleration in the hardware drives the kubuntu bootsplash destroyed. I am using the kubuntu 10.04
<wildbat> later pepee
<AnxiousNut> Is there a command that tells info about my motherboard from the terminal?
<vak> hi all
<wesguin> so why is the console so high res.. is that plymouth?
<C-S-B> Urgh, I can get my hotkey to eject if I create a new hotkey command that runs the 'eject' command but then it doesnt do the nice notification.
<KSN85> hi
<wildbat> AnxiousNut, what kind of info? lspsi?
<wildbat> lspci?
<AceKing> wildbat, I was looking at that page yesterday and it confused the heck out of me. I was afraid to try anything without knowing for sure what I was doing, so I didn't lose it for good
<wildbat> AceKing, hmm you have win?
<vak> how to open current directory in gnome's file browser from console?
<wildbat> AceKing, hmm you have windows?
<AnxiousNut> wildbat: nevermind
<AceKing> wildbat, yes on one of my Laptops I dual boot
<KSN85> ksn85: ...
<redsandro> wildbat: Seems like everything is in a file called squashfs
<costin> hello
<redsandro> wildbat: Dunno how to get grldr out of it?
<minche> hello, how can i backup amarok collection
<minche> please, anybody
<wildbat> AceKing, there is tons of undelete tool for win~
<paul__> i'm having trouble trying to get this memenu to work with facebook and twitter
<wesguin> AceKing, as long as you didn
<wesguin> t overwrite it
<AceKing> wildbat, Ok, I'll give that a shot.
<AceKing> wesguin, no, I haven't written anything to the external after that
<vak> in windows shells there is a nice "start ." shortcut. Anything like this in ubuntu?
<wesguin> good
<wildbat> redsandro, it is grud4dos loader ~ i can send you or you can just get it from its WWW
<wesguin> vak yeah I wanted to know the same thing
<wesguin> it's handy
<wildbat> AceKing, you need me send yo one?
<AceKing> wildbat, That would be great!
<kryl> hi
 * wesguin wants to know how to lower the console resolution
<wesguin> I'm on lucid UNE
<wildbat> AceKing, be care not to wriete anything on the USB now ~ use other usb drive if you have to transfer exe to win ~
<kryl> I'm looking for a command line translation software ! (french -> english) any ideas please ?
<wesguin> it's so tiny I can't see it
<salvad1> Hello.
<vak> wesguin: got it: nautilus .
<chilicuil1> how can I know the packages I've added since the installation?
<wesguin> vak, I thought you wanted to open  a term in the current folder of nautilus
<salvad1> There is an historial in Synaptic.
<salvad1> Chilicuil1.
<AceKing> wildbat, I wont use that until I can recover. Thanks!
<redsandro> wildbat: I dl'ed it from ww, editing boot.ini now..
<chilicuil1> thx, salvad1
<vak> wesguin: this is too by the way ;)
<wildbat> redsandro, ok you have  the iso right?~ extract the casper folder out to your HD
<wildbat> AceKing, receive your package
<wildbat> AceKing, gmm timeout ~.... onesec
<salvad1> Does GNOME uses con configuration to say to applications where to find the user 's directories?
<AceKing> wildbat, I clicked accept but it didn't download
<KSN85> są tu jacyś polacy?
<redsandro> wildbat: keep it in c:\casper\ ?
<winXPuser> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wildbat> AceKing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Ntfsprogs
<erUSUL> salvad1: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<wildbat> AceKing, oops http://www.mediafire.com/?2lydvjbmzzo
<wildbat> redsandro, that work ~
<wildbat> now you need menu.lst
<salvad1> Thanks, erUSUL!.
<GreatLord> venn : I have another issue with ubunto 10.04 it is no 3d accesslartions , but under other linux dist it have it
<Celestial> i need to activate broadcom sta driver without connecting to the wired internet, is it possible to pre-download its deb package and install the driver from local?
<AceKing> wildbat, got it THANKS!!!
<GreatLord> any7 one known how to fix hw access for ati
<redsandro> wildbat: Got it, menu.lst seems to load from HD0, I need it to load the casper files, right?
<erUSUL> !broadcom | Celestial
<ubottu> Celestial: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<redsandro> wildbat: It's only 5 files or so, with about 500MB in one file called filesystem.squashfs
<jhaig> Odd problem here.  I've just installed 10.04 and logging in for the first time, the top and bottom panels do not extend to the full width.  Also, the top panel doesn't have the things that should be on the right, such as the log out button.  Anyone else seen this?
<wildbat> redsandro, onesec editing a menu.lst for you
<penguin42> jhaig: Not seen anyone else say that
<penguin42> jhaig: It's almost as if it disagrees about the width of the screen
<wildbat> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sudha> How do i center the window title ?? is it possible ?
<Sudha> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jhaig> penguin42: Not quite.  It looks like it has cut off the right-hand side of the panel.  If it were just sizing it incorrectly, the things at the right should still be there.
<Blueberry> huh? I was disconnected
<wildbat> redsandro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/426950/
<mandrew> doest the 64bit version of ubuntu 10.04 have a bigger footprint on the battery then the 32bit version?
<Sudha> How do i center the window title ?? is it possible ?
<penguin42> jhaig: Oh I see, hmm - is it just the panel or is it more wide ranging - if you drag a window across the screen does it get cut off at the same point?
<wildbat> redsandro, that is the menu.lst. should do the etrick
<geekphreak> hello all
<atari2600a> hey
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<atari2600a> I can't seem to get remote desktop working right in lynx
<GreatLord> coz_ : my isssue is no 3d accesss have been install
<penguin42> mandrew: I suspect it's similar; things are a bit bigger (so cache is worse) but there again things are a bit faster so they run for less time
<jhaig> penguin42: I can make a window full-screen OK.
<atari2600a> when I connect, all I get is a black screen
<mandrew> ok thanks mr penguin42
<mavromatis> hi, can someone help me with mounting a spanned dynamic volume from windows 7?
<atari2600a> it's all local, & it SAYS it's connected, but I'm noticing no uptake in CPU nor bandwidth
<penguin42> jhaig: Oh weird
<Stormcr0w> pepee: tinkering with the BIOS did not help
<Stormcr0w> mavromatis: τι θες να κανεις;
<wildbat> mavromatis, i doubt if it is supported
<Sudha> "lspci | pastebinit -b" says "invalid arguments" .. how do i make this command work ?
<Celestial> erUSUL, is it possible to download its deb package from windows box and later copy it to linux box and install it from there locally?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, pepee  is offline
<mavromatis> I see, and do you know anyway to split it without harm?
<Ileden> Hi! I just upgraded from 9.04 (via 9.10) to 10.04... and my system became really slow with screen output (ATI Radeon 9200). Everything was nice and fast in 9.04. There is a bug report about possibly this issue (fglrx-installer bug, #568988) but I really don't understand the implications of the provided workarounds... is there any idea on whether this will be fixed by a regular update soon?
<atari2600a> can anoyone here help me w/ remote desktop?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: sorry, didn't realise that. Just restarted
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: thanks for the tip, though
<coz_> GreatLord, ah I see
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, don't have to sorry :p
<cpp_> helle atari2600a ...what problems are you having with remote desktop ?
<cpp_> *hello
<coz_> GreatLord,  so the ati driver was not installed or installed properly?
<crankyadmin> Anyone any idea how I get the network manager applet back in the top left hand corner after I have accidentally removed it?
<atari2600a> cpp_: geting a large chunk of black
<jhaig> penguin42: Curiously, just before the panels appear, the entire right-hand side flashes white.
<atari2600a> cpp_: no interaction, no icons, just black
<Sudha> "lspci | pastebinit -b" says "invalid arguments" .. how do i make this command work ?
<penguin42> jhaig: Hmm I think what you've got is another window overlaying the panel
<nikhil_> please, can anyone help me with a modem which was showing up as ttyUSB* in karmic, and now is not showing up?? this is after upgrade to lucid
<penguin42> jhaig: try running xlsclients and see if there is anything unusual?
<Blueberry> wildbat: :DDDDDD
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, how is your problem going thou ;p just nosy;p
<jhaig> penguin42: And then if I move the panel in the properties to the side and back to the top, the full panel appears.
<wildbat> Blueberry, @@? food for me?
<penguin42> jhaig: Curious
<Reallycool> I need to access important documents on my old broken WUBI install, how do I open the .disk file?
<Blueberry> Sorry
<cpp_> is the machine running the vnc-server (vinagre) using an NVIDIA graphics adapter ?
<Redsandro> irc changed me
<Helivv> alguem ai esta usando o Ubuntu 10.4?
<wildbat> Redsandro, wb ;p
<atari2600a> cpp_: no, both are using intel GMA 950
<Redsandro> but no I cannot xdcc you food but THANKS!
<mandrew> Helivv english in the channel please
<atari2600a> cpp_: & both are lynx
<wildbat> Redsandro, how is the booting? good?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: no progress, I am afraid. It still takes 35-40 seconds between my selecting Ubuntu from Grub, before the system actually starts to load. During this time there is no hd activity and the screen is blank. I have disabled quiet splash from grub, so I can see when it actually starts loading.
<erUSUL> Celestial: the wiki has intructions for offline install of both drivers ( sta and b43)
<max0> hey guys, I've upgraded to 10.04 and can't find the option in compiz to set different wallpaper to each workspace, has this been removed?
<Helivv> sorry
<atari2600a> max0: THEY HAD THAT!?
<erUSUL> !br | Helivv
<ubottu> Helivv: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Redsandro> wildbat: Yes, turbo even! Although I have to admit it's not actually Ubuntu but Lubuntu 10.04
<Redsandro> wildbat: Lets see if the installer works this way
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, :< ~ dmesg said nothing i guess~
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: dmesg here: http://pastebin.com/XuRk1gPr
<mandrew> Helivv no problem its easier for you to get help in english and its better for everyone els cuz then they can get the info too
<geekphreak> Ertyle: hello sir
<wildbat> Redsandro, becare lubuntu is beta ;p
<Helivv> ok thanks
<geekphreak> erUSUL*
<platzhirsch> hey, anyone using terminator since ubuntu 10.04?
<max0> atari2600a: yes, in compizconfig there was Wallpaper setting which I can't find anymore
<cpp_> atari2600a ...are you there ?
<atari2600a> max0: perhaps the plugin was merged or depricated
<atari2600a> cpp_: yeah
<buckybit> checking the irc-client from a ubuntu-live-system ... (surprised about the many questions ppl have)
<Redsandro> wildbat: I know but laptop was choking on Xubuntu back in the day
<Redsandro> wildbat: Lubuntu and Ubuntu seem to have in common that it searches for the floppy drive all the time, but I don't have. Strange
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, :< i hope ther is a grub log ~
<geekphreak> buckybit: it means more people are using it  :d
<Celestial> erUSUL, thanks, problem solved
<erUSUL> Celestial: no problem
<buckybit> geekphreak: indeed
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: do I need to set debug=all in grub.cfg?
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hello
<mandrew> Redsandro can you change that in the bios?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, you can try ~
<cpp_> Does anybody know how to get IMAP work with Evolution ... I'm not a noob ...so the setup is not the issue.. I'm just having a FETCH command issue ...not all messages a viewable ?
<Stormcr0w> ok, let me see
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: brb
<shatteredcode> Anyone know how to make my computer stop dimming every 5 minutes? I changed the power setting, to no avail.
<jhaig> Where is the option to authenticate users by LDAP in 10.04?  I'm sure in previous versions there was an option in "Users and Groups"
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, i wish i can dupilcate your problem in VM ;p
<geekphreak> cpp_:  you installed plugin?
<atari2600a> cpp_: any info you can give me on remote desctop?
<max0> atari2600a: was hoping I'll find out here :)
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: then we could at least file a bug report! :)
<ziel0ny> hey
<tonysan> hellp
<tonysan> hello
<wildbat> Redsandro, ther is a option in boot to skip floppy but i forgot what it is you can google it thou
<elmalty> hi all
<Redsandro> wildbat: BIOS already has floppy off (laptop), havent checked the desktop yet
<dibs> how can I see who is connected to me if I have a web server?
<tonysan> My ubuntu desktop refused my vnc connection, can I enable it with ssh? thanks
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: restarting now with "Set debug=all" in grub.cfg
<cpp_> I use remote desktop a lot ...and the common things that usually renderes it black is ... 1) a connection failed ... 2) too few ressources on the remote PC ... 3) a network issue, when going through a NATed network ...
<wildbat> Redsandro, no the boot argument
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, weeee~
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wildbat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Redsandro> wildbat: I need to resize NTFS partition to fit Lubuntu, I do not dare remove, if it goes wrong I have no way to boot the system agani
<geekphreak> dibs:  you can use ss command, for more  exact information using something like tcpdump /iptraf/wireshark
<wildbat> Redsandro, gparted can do it
<Redsandro> wildbat: Oh argument! Thanks for tip I can google it
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: hi bud
<wildbat> Redsandro, before reboot after resize run testdisk to be sure ~
<jacekowski> i have weird problem with wubi on windows 7
<cpp_> ... 4) Graphic adapter issue ...as the computer will be on screensaver, when you log on...you'll see the black screen, but you get no updates as compiz doesn't agree with the graphics adpater.
<atari2600a> cpp_: this is a local network, the host is a P4 3GHz HT system w/ nothing running, & the vinagre system is an EEE PC
<jacekowski> 05-03 12:20 ERROR  CommonBackend: Cannot download metalink file http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.metalink err=[Errno 4] IOError: <urlopen error (10061, 'Connection refused')>
<anggi> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  moo!
<geekphreak> jacekowski: why dosent that surprize me :)
<tonysan> sudo apt-get install vnc4server
<atari2600a> cpp_: & compiz is disabled on the host
<anggi> i'm having problem installing lucid lynx
<atari2600a> (driver issues)
<cpp_> (settting your Visual Effect to "none", will be a good test for the latter)
<cpp_> ah ok
<geekphreak> anggi: need more info
<jacekowski> geekphreak: well, connection refused isn't kind of error i would expect
<Guest78843> geekphreak: now i want to run my php project and as we use wamp in window what should need to install in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tonysan:  ive had better luck with the tightvnc server lately :)
<anggi> i'm using the usb flashdisk...
<geekphreak> jacekowski: while downloading iso ?, hmm wierd , disable windows firewall to be on safe side
<jacekowski> geekphreak: disabled
<buckybit> bye guys - will come back & see if I can support the help-squad ... when I am not at work /quit
<Dr_Willis> heh - 'disable firewall to be safe' :)
<geekphreak> Guest78843: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 php5-cli php5-mysql php5-gd
<silv3r_m00n> I need to install redhat in vmware , I can access the target machine thru ssh only
<cpp_> EEE ...I have one of those....and yes it should work ...so there is proberly something missing, that I can't figure out from here.
<silv3r_m00n> how do I do that ?
<jacekowski> silv3r_m00n: tunnel something over ssh
<geekphreak> Guest78843: also mysql-server phpmyadmin
<geekphreak> jacekowski: any luck?
<atari2600a> hmm...maybe I have upnp disabled...
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  ssh -x whatever  , and run a gui on the remote box and have it appear locally.. I would suggest checking the vmware docs also
<jacekowski> geekphreak: i had it disabled all the time
<geekphreak> jacekowski:  ok
<jacekowski> geekphreak: i've tried manually running it as administrator
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: ok, back. Do you know where the logs would be?
<geekphreak> anggi: please talk in room so people can learn  and help each other, thank you
<geekphreak> jacekowski: also turn uac off
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, nope ~ may be Dr know ~ /var/log i will bet ~
<cpp_> ok :-) ...but I'm not could with IRC ...what is the command for indicating which one you are chatting with ?
<cpp_> *could=good
<minche> where is amarok's collection kept?
<minche> i need to format my hard drive but can't find it
<minche> no collection.db file
<minche> please
<Dr_Willis> !tab | cpp_
<ubottu> cpp_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<geekphreak> minche: looked in .kde/share/apps ?
<minche> i'm using amaro-nightly 2.2 (i think)
<JoshuaL> Does anyone know what jetty is? And why it is installed at my machine?
<cpp_> thanx guys
<Dr_Willis> !info jetty
<ubottu> jetty (source: jetty): Java servlet engine and webserver. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1.22-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 773 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<llutz> JoshuaL: aptitude why jetty
<cpp_> ubottu: thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<anggi> i'm having trouble installing lucid lynx
<anggi> i'm using the usb stick method
<minche> geekphreak, yes, but it should be in ./amarok-nightly. noe collection.db, just mysqle MYI and MYD files =/
<anggi> it boots normally, but after i choose languange, it stops at the purple splash screen..
<cpp_> ubottu: I will :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, may be Dr know how is fix your problem he is the brain ;p
<anggi> pressed the arrow key, and it shows message: GLib WARNING getpwuid_r unknown user id
<JoshuaL> llutz, got it thanks :)
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_Willis: what does the -x do in ssh -x ?
<ziel0ny> how to change PATH?
<anggi> any idea?
<cpp_> ubottu: You're not build with A.I. !!?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: the Dr?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: Which Dr?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  'x forwarding'  see ssh docs. :) example... ssh -x remotebox, then run xterm, it 'should' appear on the local machine
<atari2600a> leaving now
<atari2600a> thanks cpp_
<erUSUL> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  unless i got -X and -x backwards.. one enables.. one disables..
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, only one Dr here Willis;p
<cpp_> geekphreak: no such package in my rep. ...but I do have the built-in one.
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: thanks, I'll try to get his attention
<NoReflex> Dr_Willis: it's -X for X forwarding...also it's recommended to use compression with X - forwarding
<cpp_> atari2600a: you're welcome
<geekphreak> cpp_:  there is 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> ask the question and see.. i am in and out of the channel all day. Right now i hear the 2 yr old up. may be time for a bottle. :)
<Dr_Willis> NoReflex:  i always enable it by default in my ssh configs. :) thats why i never rember
<anggi> geekphreak: i found md5sum in the flashdisk....what should i do with it
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: hello. I have been referred to you by a number of people in the channel. I have a problem with a long delay between selecting Ubuntu in Grub and the system actually starting to boot.
<mcl0vin> morning guys, i have lost my on the default panel , to the right of the clock were it shows the logged in name , and when you click it , you get the option to shutdown...i lost that whole icon, how can i get it back please?
<geekphreak> cpp_: what error you get?
<learner7> is there any command for apt to remove all residual config files?
<cpp_> geekphreak: I get "Could not find message body in FETCH response."
<geekphreak> anggi: when    you download an iso, it shows md5sum of that iso, compare them, if it comes out ok, then only burn it to usb/cd
<Sudha> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/917-customize-1004-lucid-lynx-ambient-theme-tips  I tried this link . but it doesnt get effect even after i restarted my computer how do i redo this ... ??
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:   Hard to tell.  Ive seen some delays on some box's - I got one that has a HUGE delay btweek grub starting and the actual display of the grub menu. (like 40+sec)    I would say check the forums, and perhas the actual grub homepage/forums for possible leads.
<Sudha> !windowtitle
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  it does seem on some of my machines - more hard drives = longer delay
<tony_newbie> My keyboard and touchpad do not work after rebooting10.04
<XorgedOne> Morning folks. I have an Xorg issue. running 9.10 live cd at the momment. I installed 10.04 amd64 and when I boot up all I get is a tty. any help would be much appreciated here
<geekphreak> cpp_: does this happen with 1 partiuclar email ?, i would log into webmail interface delete that email
<NoReflex> mcl0vin: you probably need the indicator-session applet
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Thank you! My type of delay is after Grub shows up and Ubuntu is selected. I have disabled quiet splash in grub and it takes approximately 35 seconds before anything starts to load after I select Ubuntu in Grub
<mcl0vin> NoReflex: how do i get it
<silv3r_m00n> Dr_Willis: is it not possible to do from terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  i dont use vmware. so no idea.
<NoReflex> mcl0vin: right click on the panel -> Add to panel
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, can you get me your grub.cfg?
<cpp_> geekphreak: its multiple ... so it is an issue ....yeah I remember the trick of deleting a message, when I use to have POP3 issues ...but this is different ...KMail seems to work fine....but I would _relly_ prefer Evolution.
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: I have checked several websites before ending up here. I always try to use this irc my last resort
<kebomix> hello , i faced this problem while installing netbeans on ubuntu 10.04  http://pastebin.com/C07CvrC5 , i can't find solution after googling , any solution  ?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, how many HD you got btw ;p
<geekphreak> cpp_: true , i prefer evolution too
<NoReflex> Stormcr0w: grub delay? there's a delay before the default item is "booted"...
<anggi> geekphreak: i think there's nothing wrong with the usb stick, i use it to install to another computer, and it works fine..
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: here you go http://www.copypaste.at/1143
<cpp_> geekphreak: In fact .. I only have two crucial issues with the new 10.04 ....and this is one of them ...cuz e-mail a kindda important ;-)
<anggi> geekphreak: but it shows error message in my computer...
<Stormcr0w> No Reflex: there is a delay after the grub screen disappears, whether I wait for the time to expire (currently set at 3secs) or whether I physically hit enter myself
<mcl0vin> NoReflex: well i do have everything except my login name it then, when i used to click on it and it will give me the option to log off
<geekphreak> cpp_: right
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, just a thought ~ dod you try omiting the search command in the grub.cfg?
<jacekowski> Stormcr0w: try running fsck on your fs
<anggi> anyone has problem installing lucid lynx?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: no I did not. Which one are you referring to?
<cpp_> geekphreak: most issues and their solutions are posted in the forums ...but this one eludes me ...thought I would give IRC a go :-)
<learner7> anggi, I was able to upgrade from koala. 0_0
<jhaig> Is it possible to modify the login screen?  Specifically, I don't want a list of users to appear, just a text box for 'Username'.
<Stormcr0w> jacekowski: thanks, I'll give it a try now
<cpp_> geekphreak: I can't be the only one what this issue
<jacekowski> Stormcr0w: because grub access disk much slower ( using bios interrupts ) and it still has to open fs including journal ( and journal implementation in grub is suboptimal )
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, line 69
<Dr_Willis> jhaig:  thers tweak programs out that do just that.  ubuntu-tweak is one, gdm2setup is another.
<Stormcr0w> jacekowski: although I must say that this is a fresh install and the partition has just been formatted
<ZummiG777> Question: I've got all my repos added but I can't find sunbird for 10.04 - does anybody know where it went?
<geekphreak> cpp_: tried creating new profile?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, try comment that out and see ~
<anggi> learner7:great...and it works just fine? i'm still stuck w/ koala...no luck w/ lynx..-_-'
<XorgedOne> Morning folks. I have an Xorg issue. running 9.10 live cd at the momment. I installed 10.04 amd64 and when I boot up all I get is a tty. any help would be much appreciated here paste of Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/426961/
<kraut> moin
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: thanks, I'll give it a try
<sipior> anggi: you'll have better luck with a more specific question, i think :-)
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes....just so you know where I am... 1) If done all the things/settings you can do with "Subscriting to folder" ... 2) I have done all with "Make messages available offline" ... 3) clearing out the cached-directory ...
<learner7> well, it was bloated as all get out, took up about 5.3 GB of disk space, but yes.
<ravibn> Hi! I was running Gizmo voip and I minimized it and cannot get back to that process
<learner7> anggi, also-- hadn't added much if any software, rather had hacked a lot out.
<cpp_> geekphreak: ... 4) re-creating the profile ...5) I have even tried to install an IMAP Proxy server (perdition), to see if that would help
<cpp_> *If='I've
<learner7> my / partition was only 5.8gb to start, so a little disconcerting.
<geekphreak> cpp_: is this gmail account?
<anggi> sipior: i'm receiving this message on install...GLib WARNING getpwuid_r unknown user id
 * Dr_Willis has 8+gb in just wallpaper
<nanus> is it anyone there?:)
 * learner7 has separate /home partition
<wildbat> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: ftp it so i can download :d
<cpp_> geekphreak: nope (but I've seen on some forums, that some people have issues with Google Imap as well) ....I use Merak Mail Server.
<nanus> to zajebiscie
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: is it the one stating "search --no-floppy --fs-uuid.... "?
<anggi> sipior: it happens in the purple splash screen after choosing to install..
<jhaig> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  is ubuntu-tweaks more general than gdm2setup?  I have a feeling that there will be a number of tweaks I will want to do, not just to gdm.
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, yes sir
<anggi> sipior: any idea what happened?
<costin> bye-bye
<sipior> anggi: try asking the channel at large, someone here may have experienced the same.
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: thank you, squire
<Pirate_Hunter> Is it worth uncommenting net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies=1 from /etc/sysctl.cong? I am wondering because the file states that those were found in previous version of netbased, so are they not needed no more?
<cpp_> geekphreak: I think there is a huge bug in the IMAP implementation in Evolution .. so atm I'm looking for a workaround of some sorts.
<jhaig> "Couldn't find package ubuntu-tweaks"  :-(
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: brb
<geekphreak> cpp_: what i meant was by creating ne profile rename $HOME/.evolution and $HOME/.gconf/apps/evolution
<mrAZ> hi, where is specific chat abou ubuntu studio ?
<Dr_Willis> jhaig:  ubuntu-tweak is worth getting,
<pandemicfox> hi is there anyway to test for a bad motherboard in ubuntu ?
<near> does anyone knows why every time i reboot my desktop settings go back to default?
<near> I have to set up the dual monitors configuration and the wallpaper all over again
<geekphreak> cpp_: could be, i prefer pop myself:d
<jhaig> Dr_Willis: It doesn't appear to be in the repository.  Do I need to add another repository?
<Dr_Willis> near:  what video card?
<Dr_Willis> jhaig:  it has its own repo/ppa
 * jhaig wonders why IRC is so sluggish at the moment  :-/
<XorgedOne> Morning folks. I have an Xorg issue. running 9.10 live cd at the momment. I installed 10.04 amd64 and when I boot up all I get is a tty.Works fine in 10.04 32 bit any help would be much appreciated here paste of Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/426961/
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok ...don't you ever need e-mail sync ?
<geekphreak> cpp_: just doing it for test , we can always rever back right? , rename them back
<near> Dr_Willis: its an intel gmsa
<cpp_> geekphreak: (dooing it)
<learner7> is there any command for apt to remove all residual config files at once?
<Dr_Willis> near:  i would double check all permissions on files in the users home dir. It could be some are somehow owned by root and the user cant change them
<mrAZ> hello, i have freezing ubuntu studio 10.04 installation with rt kernel. any issues known ?
<Dr_Willis> near:  as another test. make a new user and see if that one also has the same issue
<geekphreak> cpp_:  to be on sae side you know how to backup email on evoution right?? click file bckup/restore
<geekphreak> safe*
<cpp_> geekphreak: no change :-(
<near> is there a way to do a chmod recursivley?
<cpp_> geekphreak: oh yes ...I'm not a noob...so no worries :-)
<near> so i apply it to the whole home directory?
<llutz> near: -R "man chmod"
<Dr_Willis> near:  -r   and be CAREFULL with it :)
<Dan_E> 10.04 takes longer to boot after grub than in 9.10 any help? Also no ubuntu splash screen??
<Dr_Willis> -r -R ? i cant rember :)
<near> i tried with lowercase
<near> must be uppercase
<DarkHelmut> Morn all
<llutz> Dr_Willis:  -R "man chmod" ;)
<Stereocaulon> Dan_E, Are you using a nVidia card?
<near> welll lets hope this does it
<Dr_Willis> llutz:  and in cp its -r ?  and scp...
<Dan_E> yes
<DarkHelmut> I see I'm being prompted to updgrade to 10.4, is everything relatively stable enough to pull the trigger?
<Dr_Willis>  :)
<Stormcr0w> wildcat: no joy
<cpp_> geekphreak: (and with IMAP ...no worries....the emails are on the server anyways)
<Dr_Willis> DarkHelmut:  works well on my 3 machines
<Stereocaulon> Dan_E, in that case it's a known bug.
<Dan_E> k
<geekphreak> cpp_: last thing , do you use any spam tools with ? spamassasin or bogofilters?
<llutz> Dr_Willis: i like  consistency
<DarkHelmut> Dr_Willis, yeah? excellent
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  its a plymouth screen now. :)
<wesguin> I'm having issues with dosbox and the console resolution on 10.04 UNE
<DarkHelmut> I also couldnt' find the release notes of what's new, what's changed, etc. anyone have a link?
<geekphreak> llutz: hello bud
<Dr_Willis> DarkHelmut:  several of the ubuntu news sites have revews. I think OMGubuntu and webupd8.com (org?) have some articals on it
<llutz> hi geekphreak
<Dan_E> when will it change to a dodge screen :)
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes...I use spamassassin
<cpp_> geekphreak: does it influence the way the protocol is executed !?
<geekphreak> cpp_:  try to dsiable that
<Dr_Willis> Dan_E:  I work for chrysler. :0 there is no longer Plymouth :)
<DarkHelmut> no official release notes though? I saw one review, but it was a fluff piece
<Dan_E> i drive a magnum and love it
<geekphreak> cpp_: just chking , if it aint blocking it from its end
<geekphreak> checking*
<erufu> !random
<erufu> wrong canal sorru
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok ...I'm doing a full re-sync...just to make sure...it takes a while.....hang on
<Eddie_6> Hi! Does anyone know a good rss feed reader that will sync feeds between computers and platforms? I've used Google Reader until know, but I would like to have a desktop solution for this.
<learner7> DarkHelmut, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/discover-new-features-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx
<GodricBrutus> can i disable the fact that my right-click acts as a left-click sometimes? like if i were to right click on my desktop and accidentally right click again on one of the menu items that come up, it acts as if i right clicked on the menu item because it activates the clicked item
<geekphreak> cpp_:  ok
<Stereocaulon> DarkHelmut, here are the release notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<latenite> How can I add a inbox-directory in evolution? So that sender-X's emails are stored in that directory?
<geekphreak> latenite:  create filters?
<learner7> DarkHelmut, also  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-April/000133.html
<cpp_> geekphreak: I really appreciate the time you are taking with this ... its a huge issue ...so it would be great if it could be solved.
<geekphreak> cpp_: no worries mate
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, is it possible said i have another machine to ssh this one and have the current xchat forward to the another machine?
<DarkHelmut> thanks Stereocaulon & learner7
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  not the 'current' one.
<drbobb> hello, looking for fellow broadcom wireless adapter users
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  you could start a vnc session with a minimal window manager and access that from one or more machines
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, ouchie~
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  detatching a X application from one machine and reatatching it to another.. is a bit of a challange.
<Redsandro> wildbat: The drive wants to unmount itself to write the partition table but it is in use by the installer or something :P
<Stereocaulon> DarkHelmut, just got this link by searching for "10.04 release notes"
<cpp_> geekphreak: test complete ... no change ... (I would have been really surprised it that was the issue...as the spam-filter kick in _after_ the IMAP transaction is done)
<drbobb> is support for the BCM4318 broken in lucid, or am I doing something wrong?
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  or enable vnc/remote desktop on one box running xchat and access the desktop from the otehr.
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, vnc i slow i was hoping i can drop it with newly learned ssh -X ;p
<latenite> geekphreak, that gives me a new "search-tree" below the in box. NOT in the Inbox.
<geekphreak> cpp_: agreed, i was just trying to cut out the possiblites :d
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  OR use a  irc proxy  thing  that you connect the clients to. so it dosent matter which machine you use
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  use a minimal window manager for best speeds in vnc
<cpp_> geekphreak: yup :-) that I undestand ....I was why I did it.
<cpp_> geekphreak: you never know
<geekphreak> latenite: when    you right click, you should get option to create new  folder
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, i see
<XorgedOne> I have an Xorg issue. running 9.10 live cd at the moment. I installed 10.04 amd64 and when I boot up all I get is a tty.Works fine in 10.04 32 bit any help would be much appreciated here paste of Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/426961/
<latenite> geekphreak, I do. that gives me an empty folder...hwo do i add a rule to it?
<Dr_Willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): an advanced IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.078-1 (lucid), package size 863 kB, installed size 2292 kB
<wildbat> Redsandro, oh @@ right your casper is in the C:
<Redsandro> wildbat: I guess this is a problem, when I ignore the migrationassistant crashes
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  with znc (or others) you can point your irc clients to the znc server and they all connect to the same server/channels
<geekphreak> latenite: right click X email >> create filter, then specify the folder
<geekphreak> cpp_:  all messages formatted as HTML?
<wesguin> learner7, thanks for that tux link, I like my buttons on the right side
<GhostWolf> hi all, i need help setting samba up, i have installed it and hopefully did the configuration right, but i tried to restart it and it says file or directory not found
<learner7> wesguin, pulled from distrowatchweekly.
<Redsandro> wildbat: If I can get Grub4Dos to load USB drivers and then run from memory so I can boot Casper from USB and unmount the drive.. that might work. Is that possible?
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, i see ~ just use xchat as example ;p ~ just wanna drop VNC but thanks more info too look for ;p
<wesguin> learner7, I'll keep it in mind
<cpp_> geekphreak: mostly yes ... (I think most people send me the messages in HTML format....not many are using text anymore) plz keep in mind that KMail works
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, which nVidia card do you have? (lspci | grep -i vga)
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  use a text based irc client and screen over ssh :) thats a fun way also
<wesguin> learner7, now I just need to figure out how to change the console resolution
<latenite> geekphreak, again. that gives me a searchfolder. but it stay empty
<wildbat> Redsandro, yes ~
<geekphreak> cpp_: thats why some settings messed up ,
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<geekphreak> latenite:  it does huh?
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me seeing if samba has started already for me?
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, text~ haha ~ can imagine it ~ xD can try ~ any good irc client for that?
<latenite> geekphreak, yes. :(
<cpp_> geekphreak: uhmm ?
<haavaros> How do I add MMS handling for Totem video player?
<learner7> wildbat, irssi is a good console IRC client.
<geekphreak> cpp_: if it works on kmail, some settings are messed up or some plugin or something is being buggy on evol.
<wesguin> haavaros, you probably need to first add the non-free repositories
<abhilash1> my lucid hangs just like that without any reason, like while browsing, music playing? is there a way to correct this?
<wildbat> Redsandro, or you can have dos too to resize the partition ~ dos tools can easily fit to memory
<abhilash1> anyone having this problem?
<cpp_> geekphreak: yup... and that's why I'm looking for a workaround at this point ... I did find a website that explained a bug concerning the IMAP implementation ...
<beruic> Anybody knows how to force hdparm -B options in Lucid? I have a WDV1600BEVS drive that load cycles a lot on default options.
<cpp_> geekphreak: ... the FETCH UID command was used inappropiately
<wildbat> Redsandro, can't you resize in windows thou ~ one single big partition?
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, thanks. I'm looking into it if there is a known problem with the nForce 430 chipset.
<wildbat> leagris, thanks ~ more thing to play with XD
<GhostWolf> i've installed samba through terminal and edited the config file, im having a problem with it restarting. can anyone help me to either get it started?
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 on an external hard drive. GRUB2 is chainloaded into from the Windows bootloader. When I select Ubuntu in GRUB2, there is a 40-second delay between my selection and the OS' actually starting to load. I have disabled quiet splash and activated debugging in grub, so that I can tell when activity takes place. Any ideas?
<Redsandro> wildbat: I want to keep a tiny XP partition till I know stuff works
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, the card is recognized and drivers are offered for install on 10.04 32bit.
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, no lick?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, no luck?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: nope
<geekphreak> GhostWolf: sudo service smbd start
<blaza> hello, does anyone know of a fix for the trackpad on mynetbook, it does not scroll. it worked perfectly in 9.
<Redsandro> wildbat: I have USB working in casper, can I somehow boot linux from usb from within the livecd (on hd)?
<GhostWolf> greekphreak ok let me see if that will do it
<learner7> blaza, they'll need to know which netbook.
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, did you do an upgrade or a fresh install?
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, fresh install
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know of a simple network backup solution for ubuntu?  I don't really need incremental, just replication to a samba share
<cpp_> Is anyone currently in this channel using IMAP in Evolution ?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: the only difference was that, while debug=all was activated in grub.cfg, during the inactivity time, there was one single line on the upper left corner of the screen
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u
<llutz> digitalstimulus: rsync
<geekphreak> cpp_: actually i am , but i use aol
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: it didn't even flicker
<beruic> Does anybody know how to force hdparm -B options in Lucid?
<beruic> I have a WDV1600BEVS drive that load cycles a lot on default options.
<GhostWolf> greekphreak it says its already running, how do i restart it? same command but restart instead of start?
<wildbat> Redsandro, can you resize a partition for the casper in widow first that way you don't have too do the problematic boot
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok...and it works ?
<geekphreak> GhostWolf: sudo service smbd restart
<geekphreak> cpp_: yes sir
<digitalstimulus> rsync can access samba without having to mount separately?
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, ok thanks
<Fill23> how can i learn wich version of amd fglrx driver i have?
<learner7> digitalstimulus, think so.  You can use grsync to be sure.
<hatake_kakashi> digitalstimulus, yes but you'll find a fair bit of overhead there
<cpp_> geekphreak: which version Evolution ? (cuz I could make it work in 8.04 Hardy )
<geekphreak> cpp_: 2.28.3
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, :<
<Kuifje111> for some reason apt-get didnt create the .conf files for lighttpd (maybe because I had it previously installed), is there anyway to retreive them anyway?
<digitalstimulus> I tried grsync, didn't show samba locations...I know I can hack something together through BASH, but I would like something automated that is sorta standard already
<jrib> Kuifje111: purge the package that owns the file and install it again
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok...so the lastes Ubuntu ...and yes...I don't have any issues with Google Mail either ...weird.
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: it's like there is some sort of countdown or as if grub is looking for something before actually starting to load
<beruic> Does anybody know how to force hdparm -B options in 10.04 Lucid?
<Kuifje111> jrib: ok
<beruic> I have a WDV1600BEVS drive that load cycles a lot on default options. I could change this in some scripts in 9.10 Karmic, but can not find out where to do it in Lucid.
<hatake_kakashi> digitalstimulus, you'll have to mount the samba partitions first to make use of rsync/grsync
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: but there are no indications as to what
<cpp_> geekphreak: hey...I'm just gonna make a test right now with Thunderbird....just to check.
<llutz> beruic: no /etc/default/hdparm anymore?
<geekphreak> cpp_: yup gmails works here, i remember one of th guys had to decreate number of emails per request if that make sense in imap setting of gmail, dont know if it was bug or just a coincedence
<beruic> llutz: Nope :(
<geekphreak> cpp_:  ok
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, what partiton is the /boot locate?
<Redsandro> wildbat: I will try
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: /sdc2
<Redsandro> wildbat: Unfortunately my playtime is over, gotta go to the store :P
<beruic> llutz: I havn't installed laptop-mode-tools though. You think that could help?
<Redsandro> wildbat: Thanks very much with your help!
<llutz> beruic: no idea about 10.04
<cpp_> geekphreak: it _could_ very well be related to that bug.
<Dr_Willis> beruic:  i would say try that. I seem to recall those tools tweaking some powersaving features.
<hatake_kakashi> digitalstimulus, what are the source and target OS?
<abhijain> geekphreak: installation complete for php now how to start services
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: external usb drive, with three partitions: 1st swap, 2nd ext4 for Ubuntu and 3rd HFS+ where I have an OS X installation
<beruic> Dr_Willis: Will try
<haavaros> wesguin: Thats ubuntu-restricted-extras, right?
<cpp_> geekphreak: as I believe the issue/bug is in the FETCH'ing of the ID numbers for the emails ...and mis-use af FETCH UID
<digitalstimulus> hatake_kakashi, theoretically, any OS
<geekphreak> abhijain: if you just install apache it should be running , open browser http://localhost/
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, if on my windows side if it asks for a username/password i have to set it up right?
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<geekphreak> cpp_: right
<wesguin> haavaros, yeah.. well there's medibuntu lucid and some other one.. gdeb or something
<wesguin> let me check
<FeasibilityStudy> Let's say I have a folder of wallpapers.  How do I install them?  If I use the theme manager, it wants me to add them one at a time.  There has to be a better way.  I have tried putting them in /usr/share/background but they don't show up
<geekphreak> GhostWolf: yes you have to add smbusers
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, really strange...Xorg can't find a correct modeline for your card. Maybe the 64 bits driver cannot extract VESA data correctly for your setup
<haavaros> wesguin: ubuntu-restricted did the job thx
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, ok
<theduke> maybe this would be more appropriate in the apache channel, but: how can I install new modules to apache2? namely: mod_setenv
<abhijain> geekphreak: its woring thanx alot .
<wesguin> haavaros, 'k
<haavaros> btw, is there a way to determine bitrate of a streaming video? It says n/a in properties in totem
<Jerry_Tn_> morning all
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, howmany HD you got?
 * wesguin doesn't know that one
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, So I can do nothing about it for now?
<geekphreak> theduke: hello
<wesguin> haavaros, maybe that was just a variable bitrate stream?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, trying to set up a similar VM see if i can get your delay ~
<geekphreak> theduke:  i think sudo a2enmod setenvif
<cpp_> geekphreak: no issue in Thunderbird ...as expected
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: 2 internal (1 IDE w/ Windows 7 and one SATA for storage), 3 external, all USB, but just one has OSs on it
<beruic> Dr_Willis: Think that might fixed it. See a lot of files I missed now.
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, can i pm you for a minute?
<wolf> hi, guys!
<geekphreak> GhostWolf: ask here please i am not a smaba expert, people here might be able to help you more :)
<sreeju> some body please answer me
<geekphreak> samba*
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, I'm looking up the graphical safe modes chooseable by setting kernel parameters.
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, just a thought i hope grub2 isn't using usb1.1 @.@;
<Charbel> hi how can i install skype ?
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, well i just want to paste a site to see if what it says to add users is what i need to do. the site is this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<sreeju> i am using nokia phone is there any package to connect my phone to ubuntu and transfer data
<geekphreak> cpp_:  if you login to web interface , is there imap settings option there, thats you can play with?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: I hope so too... But is there a way to know?
<cpp_> geekphreak: I'll check...hang on
<geekphreak> GhostWolf: thats a good site mate :)
<retro89> help no sound
<Danne^> hi!, how can i see what USB devices i have connected to my computer? i connected a UPS via USB but i cant see it anywaere
<Danne^> where
<Danne^> any sugestions?
<geekphreak> retro89:  for some people thats a good thing ;)
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, ok so i should do what it says on that for adding smbusers?
<penguin42> Danne^: lsusb
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<geekphreak> GhostWolf: yes, restart samba after you make any changes
<sreeju> please answer me
<Charbel> hello anyone know how to install skype ?
<GhostWolf> geekphreak, ok thanks
<haavaros> wesguin: It's a fixed bitrate, but it's either 850 or 2200 kbps, I'd like to determine which
<Danne^> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 06da:0002 Phoenixtec Power Co., Ltd UPS
<stix> Hi guys. Can anyone tell me why I have no sound in Rythmbox, when movieplayer and others work fine?
<Danne^> but how can i connect to it and with what program
<geekphreak> sreeju:  booo :p
<wesguin> haavaros, well you can check using system monitor
<wesguin> haavaros, you'll just have to convert it
<geekphreak> retro89: no pm's please , talk here
<sreeju> sorry i didnt get u
<Harbringer> stix: does rhythmbox use the right audio port?
<solofight> whats the best way to download a package and its dependencies without having visiting all pages and manually downloading them one by one IN WINDOWS ???
<retro89> i have mp3 plugins installed
<solofight> i dont have wvdial in ubuntu 9.04
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, not 1.1 ;p ~ if running in 1.1 speed it take 90sec to boot the kernel and initrd ;p
<stix> Harbringer, where can I check?
<geekphreak> solofight: apt-get ?
<solofight> and i want to install it by downloading
<cpp_> geekphreak: nope....nothing of interest in the webmail settings ...and no specific IMAP settings on the server.
<solofight> geekphreak, apt-get works in windows ! !
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, did you try using Safe graphics mode from the install? It can be accessesd under F4-Modes, before you hit Install
<geekphreak> solofight: nevermind lol
<zvacet> solofight: http://keryxproject.org/
<LtHummus> What are the rules for distributing Ubuntu CDs that I burn myself?  Am I allowed to charge for them?
<solofight> geekphreak, i need to download it and install in ubuntu as i dont have net con in my ubuntu
<geekphreak> solofight: interesting you ask windows question in #ubuntu :p
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, I didn't no.
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, accessesd => accessed
<solofight> geekphreak, solofight> i dont have wvdial in ubuntu 9.04
<geekphreak> retro89:  can you  do this for me?
<FeasibilityStudy> LtHummus: Yes you can.
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: well, you've seen the dmesg. it takes far less than that
<solofight> thats related to ubuntu right ;)
<Charbel> hello anyone know how to install skype on ubuntu 10 ?
<sreeju> i am using nokia phone is there any package to connect my phone to ubuntu and transfer data
<FeasibilityStudy> LtHummus: as long as you don't modify the source and then close it.
<solofight> zvacet, loooking now
<geekphreak> retro89: press alt+f2 >> type gnome-volume-conmtrol
<retro89> geekphreal: What is it?
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, I guess I can give that a try.
<LtHummus> FeasibilityStudy: don't plan on doing that :)  Just want to burn copies of the .iso file for some folks (with fancy label and case)
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, but grub to dmesg start that where the delay holding XD
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, that seems to be good way to start using a minimal graphics config. Might be slower, but if you get a good GUI, you can install the nVidia propriatary driver from Administration => REstricted Drivers
<wesguin> soilengreen is peeeple
<sreeju> please answer
<geekphreak> sreeju: i think you can use bluetooth if phone supports it, and if you have dongle or something
<XorgedOne> Stereocaulon, thanks for your help.
<sreeju> what is dongle
<FeasibilityStudy> LtHummus: Best Buy sells Ubuntu, so yeah it's legal.
<retro89> geekphreak: I did that
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  you need a bluetooth adaptor on teh pc.  or use a usb cable
<solofight> zvacet, wow, using that i can download all dependencies of wvdial in a single shot and store it in a usb stick and boot ubuntu and compile the packages to install it there ! ?
<geekphreak> sreeju: it is a bluetooth device, which connect to you pc usb port ,
<haavaros> wesguin: D'oh ... system monitor, ofc ... that solved it, thx again
<geekphreak> retro89: goto output, make sure nothing is muted
<sreeju> i have cable
<cpp_> geekphreak: so ... it seems I'm still stuck.  But it _IS_ a tough one to crack ... but that's what happened when protocols aren't implemented carefully *sniff*
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: point is that the dmesg shows everything that is done during boot up, right? so, that is the time of activity. Means there is a time of inactivity right before that.
<retro89> geekphreak: nothing is muted
<Stereocaulon> XorgedOne, don't mention it. The nv-driver is notorious for this, I once got a display filled with coulored bars, not even a text mode screen was avaliable...
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how i can add users for samba? im having a problem doing so
<_delirium> Whats the best was of encrypting a removal hard disk these days in Ubuntu?
<zvacet> solofight: I hope it will help you until you get internet connetion in Ubuntu
<sreeju> but how can i work?
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  plug it in. enable phones 'usb media' mode via its menus and it should appear as a usb hdrive.
<cpp_> geekphreak: ...but again...thanx for your time :-)
<geekphreak> cpp_: you can always fly the thunderbird :d
<FeasibilityStudy> Ok, Gnome Terminal does not play nicely if I change its font.  What can I do to fix this?  the fonts are all screwed up.
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. Installed 10.04 yesterday. All went OK. My HP Deskjet 990cx printer was detected OK and useable. Rebooted today and now only 'Generic Printer' is seen. lsusb shows printer as attached, but it not useable by OpenOffice etc. I have added my username to the lp group. Any other ideas why printer not working? How do I fix?
<geekphreak> cpp_: welcome buddy, wish it would have worked :) good luck
<zvacet> solofight: you don't have to compile just install deb packages
<abhijain> geekphreak: so now paste option not working in var/www  . how can i paste my project
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, yes ~ the delay in between grub to grub pass control kernel
<budlust> Hello, I am trying to access my WD World Book, Its connected to my router, I can see it in places>network but when I try to connect to it it says "Unable to mount location. Failed to retreive share list from server. Here is the output of smbtree and my smb.conf http://codepad.org/nBrPywGy any idea?
<Timrit> can someone answer a question please? i have 9.10 installed and am trying to add a PPA to my system. The instructions state I am supposed to just type 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:.........' but there is no option for add-repository for apt. any thoughts?
<caac> can someone help me with my mic please?
<cpp_> geekphreak: yeah I know ...but uhmmm.... I want evolution! ..he he ... my calendar and all that
<solofight> zvacet, oh sorry, i meant that ;) new to linux
<solofight> :)
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:   select some differnt fonts. You are sticking to 'mono' spaced fonts right?
<sreeju> there is no data transfer mode for nokia N70
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, do you have delay in 9.10 ?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: no, there was no delay in 9.10
<geekphreak> abhijain: create folder /var/www/projects, then chmod project folder, give it read/write permissons
<retro89> geekphreak: ok did that
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:   no idea. check its manual. makes a usb cable rather useless for it   that would seem.
<sreeju> its pc-suite mode by default
<zvacet> solofight:np I understand  ;)
<wildbat> Stormcr0w,  or booting the liveCD? 9.10 you use grub2 right?
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Well it doesn't matter the font I choose, the letters bleed into each other.  The little l's are the worst.
<theduke> geekphreak: with a2enmod you can disable or enable already installed modules, but I need to install a new module , setenvif comes preinstalled, but setenv does not
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<geekphreak> cpp_: there has to be a way, let me    dig somethings :d
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  i change fonts all the time ith no issues. (well change with mono fonts) using.. let me see...
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: 9.10 I still used grub1, because grub2 didn't work at all on my system with 9.10
<Stormcr0w> I tried it and it hanged completely
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  using Deja Vu Sans Mono Book 14  - right now.
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, oh
<retro89> geekphreak: any other ways to get sound working?
<geekphreak> theduke: agreed, i dont see it in repos mate, try asking in #httpd
<cpp_> geekphreak: have a go :-)  plz
<retro89> might revert back to 9.10
<geekphreak> retro89:  does other sound work, just mp3?
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Ok, I see.  They have to be mono spaced huh?
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  some other fonts dont do the spaceing properly
<sreeju> do you know any package which helps to connect phones
<abhijain> geekphreak: crate folder also not working
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  err.. YES.. :) thats why ive been mentioning MONO several times now. :)
<geekphreak> cpp_: did you do an update or clean install ?
<theduke> geekphreak: alright, thanks anyway
<FeasibilityStudy> I am coming from KDE, and Konsole takes any font you throw at it.
<geekphreak> abhijain:  sudo mkdir /var/www/projects
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  it also has issues with non mono spaced fonts i recall. it could be its just showing the mono ones in the list
<retro89> geekphreak:  no sound on youtube either
<Guest62705> what starts all the applications that start automatically on xfce startup? (i.e NEtwork MAnager)
<Kuifje111> does anyone know why I cant get php to work with lighttpd? I followed the wiki entry on ubuntu's site, but it brought me up with nothing.
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: How can I install a bunch of wallpapers at once?
<Talu> Can anyone help me to setup my Intel GMA45 drivers?
<geekphreak> retro89: when you start pc, you hear any sounds?
<retro89> geekphreak: no
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes ... (I'm a software developer and IT advisor ... so simple/standard procedures should have been run by me)
<geekphreak> retro89:  open terminal for me please
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  install where? make a wallpapers dir in your home. put them in there..
<retro89> geekphreak: ok
<FeasibilityStudy> With KDE, you just pick your folder and it automatically will put all of those into a slideshow
<geekphreak> cpp_: awesome bud :)
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, so may be you can just use grub1 then XD
<retro89> geekphreak: brb
<Timrit> can someone answer a question please? i have 9.10 installed and am trying to add a PPA to my system. The instructions state I am supposed to just type 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:.........' but there is no option for add-repository for apt. any thoughts?
<cpp_> geekphreak: if I'm here in this chatroom, its because all the normal/standard/quick test and diagnostics didn't work out :-)
<BuGo_laptop> when i do ssh to my ubuntu server i get this: PTY allocation request failed on channel 0
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: haha, or just file a bug and get someone to fix grub2
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  konsole is just showing mono fonts in its dialog - from what i just tried.
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: Does gnome have a slideshow function?  That is, can you cycle wallpapers?
<BuGo_laptop> what does that means?
<BuGo_laptop> and how to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  it has smthing similer.. or theres dozens of wallpaper changer tools out that you could use.
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Is it only if you ssh to that server?
<TommyThaGun> How large would you recomend a partion mounted as / should be/
<geekphreak> cpp_: true, thing is some people had some issues after update, like i did, so i was wondering if you did an update or fresh install
<crankyadmin> I've just installed the Netbook remix on my Netbook, how to I get rid of the silly interface and get a standard gnome desktop?
<Talu> Anyone that can help me setting up my Intel graphic drivers?
<cpp_> geekphreak: (and I ran a WireShark test ...sniffing the communication between the mailserver and Evolution client)
<geekphreak> TommyThaGun: atleast 20 gb
<Dr_Willis> !info wally
<ubottu> wally (source: wally): Qt4 wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1573 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<caac> how can i get my microphone to work in Lucid?
<babyface1> newbie here, when I tried to install adobe flash player, I get the error Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'. .deb version
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, well... it is when i am trying to connect to it
<wesguin> haavaros, heh yer welcome
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Can you connect anywhere else?
<BuGo_laptop> yes i can
<SmileyChris> retro89: a parting note: I fixed some audio problems by setting the levels in alsamixer, you may want to try that
<FeasibilityStudy> Dr_Willis: was that directed at me?
<caac> babyface1, make sure you use the 32b if you're running a 32b system, and 64b if it's 64b
<Dr_Willis> babyface1:  install flash using the package manager.? how are you trying to install it?
<cpp_> geekphreak: fresh install ...always when a new filesystem is included ...or other low-level changes :-)  ...I take no chances.
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, this is the problem with that server not with my connector
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  theres dozens of wallpaper changers out and in the repos.
<geekphreak> cpp_:  ok good, umm
<BuGo_laptop> my friend confirmed that he cannot access that server too
<Dr_Willis> FeasibilityStudy:  or write your own :)
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: OK, a bit odd, on the server can you ssh back to itself?
<Squarism> My /media dire is full of mounts.. any idea how to get rid of it?
<tuubow> babyface1: what is your architecture....
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, i cannot ssh to that server in the first place :/
<_delirium> Help! Does anyone know which is the best was of encrypting a removal hard disk these days in Ubuntu?
<BuGo_laptop> connection just hangs
<GhostWolf> im having a problem trying add a user im not sure exactly how im doing wrong or how to go about adding a user in samba, but i get this error when i do it, Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<geekphreak> cpp_: the mail service that yo use is free?
<andrew____> Does anybody else have the issue with 10.4 where sometimes additional partitions don't show up?
<babyface1> Im using 64bit
<geekphreak> mersak something
<cpp_> geekphreak: I have a Virtual environment ready for testing any Ubuntu setup as well
<geekphreak> _delirium: everyone has there way, i like truecrypt
<cpp_> geekphreak: no ..not free...Merak costs money.
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Well pty's are pseudo terminals, they're where ssh's and terminals connect to instead of old school serial ports where unix programmes origianlly connected to
<tuubow> babyface1: you can use sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<geekphreak> cpp_: ok though i would set it u
<_delirium> geekphreak, I was looking for a simple Ubuntu tutorial for it
<geekphreak> cpp_: all system upto date?
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, idk y they use grub2 while it is so unstable
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: My guess is either /dev/pts is broke on the server or you have an insane number of connections on the server for some reason
<retro89> geekphreak: ok im back
<cpp_> geekphreak: all up-to-date
<geekphreak> _delirium:  true crypt is easy to use :)
<retro89> geekphreak: I opened the terminal
<cpp_> geekphreak: btw ...I think Merak changes to IceWarp ... http://www.icewarp.com/
<short> Hi, what shall I do if synaptic is hanging while removing an app? Is it safe to close the window and restart the PC?
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<TommyThaGun> geekphreak, I have around 140 gigs, so I'm not too limited on partition size, I'm just trying to figured out how much to mount as / and how much as /home
<geekphreak> retro89: sudo apt-get install exaile
<Squarism>  /media is flooded with repeated mounts... anyone know what it can be?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: if you go into #grub, they don't even support anything prior to 1.97 beta
<geekphreak> TommyThaGun:  swap too ;)
<babyface1> tuubow: I received this error E: Package flashplayer-mozilla has no installation candidate
<Black_Phantom> Hello, How can I convert a youtube video into mp3 using Linux.
<wildbat> Stormcr0w, they don't support anything ! XD
<TommyThaGun> Right, I have more space already partitioned as swap. Do you think 50/50 for / and /home? 30/70?
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, how can i check how many connections  i have on that server?
<geekphreak> TommyThaGun: no backup?
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Well, unless you can get onto the server it's going to be difficult
<FeasibilityStudy> babyface1: If you're using 64 bit then download the 64 bit version here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<solofight> zvacet, super cool program, but why is it needed to create a new project in the offline computer first ? cant i do it in online computer and then download the required packages and move to offline and install ?
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, well supposing i can connect to the server
<cpp_> Black_Phantom: Use "Video DownloadHelper" ...and addon for Firefox ...it downloads and converts video from YouTube
<geekphreak> TommyThaGun: i would 40 / 40 /home  60 /backups
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: I think they went for it because it kind of looks better and more state-of-the-art. But it's totally underdevelopped
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, and what is the max connection limit?
<short> ** Synaptic Package Manager ** It's hanging while removing an app. Is it safe to terminate it abruptly and restart the PC?
<FeasibilityStudy> FeasibilityStudy: Then unzip it and put the file into the following location: /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<geekphreak> short: no please wait
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: I think I'd check /dev/pts looks sane, and I'd do a who to show current logins and maybe a ps -eaf|grep ssh
<FeasibilityStudy> babyface1: Then unzip it and put the file into the following location: /home/username/.mozilla/plugins
<kahen> ehm... is there hardcoded transparency in gnome-terminal in Lucid?!
<retro89> geekphreak: I installed it
<GhostWolf> i need help with adding users to samba, can anyone please help?
<kahen> even when i set background to "Solid" the background still shows a bit
<geekphreak> retro89: try to open it, play tunes on it please
<Dr_Willis> kahen:  its a feature you can set in the profiles.
<viliny_> Black_Phantom: these might come in handy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-327331.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781226
<Black_Phantom> cpp_, I will try that now, thanks
<TommyThaGun> geekphreak, that's actually really good thinking. I've never had a backup space on my hd... but I never use more than half my hd space, so I might as well make one.
<tuubow> babyface1: can you try this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mouse_> I'm having a problem with the latest updates.  I installed them and now none of my audio works.  Am I the only one having this problem?
<kahen> Dr_Willis: no, as i said. even with solid background i still see the desktop wallpaper
<dto> hi. minor thing. when i click on my .... presence icon? in the panel, the pop up panel that is displayed doesn't show my pic, just a head outline. but the configuration dialog for About Me, which pops up if you click the head, DOES display the pic. how do i fix this?
<short> geekphreak, thanks. But it's taking ages. I'm trying to remove mysql
<MrKeuner> hi, my laptop does not suspend if idle 10 minutes. (and sometimes it hibernates when I expect it to suspend, although the battery was not critically low) How can I track this problem?
<geekphreak> short: it takes time, get some coffee :)
<Dr_Willis> kahen:  double check the profiles. the default one has some transparancy. theres also a compiz setting for it that would make everything even the borders translucent
<retro89> geekphreak: still no sound
<cpp_> Black_Phantom: you're welcome :-)
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, is 6 connections an insane amount?
<Black_Phantom> viliny_, thanks man I will check it out.
<geekphreak> retro89: did sound ever work?
<babyface1> FeasibilityStudy: thanks..will try
<ritus> Hi everybody I have a problem, please somebody help me
<FeasibilityStudy> babyface1: You may have to create the plugins folder
<FeasibilityStudy> that is under ./mozilla/plugins
<solofight> zvacet, you there ?
<short> geekphreak, I think the problem is something else. When I tried to start/stop mysql it was still hanging. I think that's why synaptic is taking ages
<retro89> geekphreak: it did work when I firse installed 10.04 then it did not work anymore
<solofight> zvacet, super cool program, but why is it needed to create a new project in the offline computer first ? cant i do it in online computer and then download the required packages and move to offline and install ?
<FeasibilityStudy> babyface1: Just move the unzipped file into that location
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, other problem - i have connected to that server as root. and now if i am connection as a user i get "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0"
<caac> how can i get my built-in mic work?
<cpp_> geekphreak: brb
<TommyThaGun> is there any special line of thought on the place on a hdd to put your swap partition?
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, maybe server allows only one connection at a time?
<kahen> Dr_Willis: ok i found a way to fix it: set it to "Transparent background" and set the slider all the way to Maximum
<geekphreak> retro89:  hmm ok
<kahen> but that's FUBAR... i shouldn't need to do that
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: That's unusual; you should find something in the logs as to why it was refusing connections
<Dr_Willis> kahen:  use a differnt profile by default then. The default has a little bit of transparancy. i always change it to be solid
<tuubow> FeasibilityStudy: 32 bit flash plugin runs on 64 bit..
<norton-> is there some program that prints out all my fontconfig fonts printed in their actual font, so that I can see how they look?
<ritus> i have a dameged package and I'm not able to remove
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, the problem is that i do not know how to read logs and what to look for
<FeasibilityStudy> tuubow: Yes with nspluginwrapper, which is a PITA and always breaks sound for me.  The 64 bit version works OOTB.
<Dr_Willis> kahen:  'solid color' here has no transparency for me
<peturi> Hello, i need to use 'only' my left hand to type on the keyboard... is there any way i can "create a new keyboard layout" so i can shift the jklæ part to the asdf side of the keyboard temporarily while holding the spacebar down with my tumb?
<sean_> list
<hugolp> Can anyone tell me if audio/video is working in telepathy in 10.04?
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Well I've never seen that error before so I can't say what to look for, I'd be looking for things out of place; perhaps if you can pastebin dmesg and /var/log/messages I could look
<tuubow> FeasibilityStudy: Ok i have not tried using 64 bit it is still in alpha version.32 bit works fine for me..
<wers> is it just me or is gwibber on lucid so buggy that it really wont download  my twitter stream?
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hi folks - just trying to get to grips with the linux terminal. Trying to open all php files in VIM that have text 'split(' inside them. Tried "grep -rsl 'split(' | grep .php | vim", but I get a "Vim: warning: input is not from a terminal" error. Any ideas?
<MikaelEriksson> Hiya folks. Here's my problem. I upgraded the other day from KK to LL. Did it straight from the software update center. Everything went kinda fine, until I got a question about GRUB and which partition it should be installed to. My mouse finger slipped, and I pressed Next, without selecting a partition. Got a message which told me I did bad, but the Back-button didn't work :( The system...
<MikaelEriksson> ...continued to install just fine, but when i rebooted it hung. I get the startup screen with some funky red dots, but it freezes there. What should I do now? Don't really want to install everything from scratch...
<FeasibilityStudy> tuubow: It's been in alpha forever.  It is pretty stable, imo.
<penguin42> UnclaimedBaggage: That's not quite the right way to do it
<kahen> Dr_Willis: are you sure? try and select a background that's very bright in some places and very dark elsewhere
<trevor> everytime i boot up my computer, it tells me to enable compositing to allow docky to work, but dock is working fine, is there a way to stop that'?
<penguin42> UnclaimedBaggage: Something like vim `grep .....`      and get the grep set up to just give the filenames
<\shade\> Is there a way to disable 'fork limiting'?
<jrib> trevor: I imagine that's docky telling you that
<Dr_Willis> kahen:  im using 'solid color'  and its solid black here.
<UnclaimedBaggage> penguin42: Cheers, will try. :-)
<retro89> geekphreak: also my pc dont shutdoen but goes to login screen
<kahen> Dr_Willis: oh. known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/549552
<LjL> \shade\: i didn't know it was enabled by default these days... but it's probably in /etc/security/limits.conf
<geekphreak> retro89: press ctrl+atl+del , shutdown ?
<geekphreak> alt*
<short> ** Synaptic help ** Synaptic is hanging while removing an app (it has been 5 minutes now) and no progress is being shown. Can I restart my PC?
<Dr_Willis> kahen:  i never want to use a image. or have any transparency at all. i find it distracting
<\shade\> LjL: Everything seems to be commented in there
<geekphreak> short: go for it :)
<retro89> geekphreak: nope dont work
<tuubow> FeasibilityStudy: Adobe has always been slow with updates and now they are paying the price on iphone.... :)
<LjL> \shade\: are you sure there *is* fork limiting? keep in mind you can never have more than 65536 processes running, that's a linux limitation
<geekphreak> retro89: terminal still open?
<acicula> UnclaimedBaggage, or use xargsvim
<retro89> geekphreak: yes
<acicula> xargs vim
<geekphreak> retro89: sudo poweroff
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Anyone know of an application that converts .IMG to .ISO file?
<kahen> Dr_Willis: eh... bleh... i REALLY don't get this... i just opened a new tab and that one has a proper all black background
<geekphreak> retro89: it should turn pc off
<jrib> !iso | zeroseven0183
<ubottu> zeroseven0183: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kahen> Dr_Willis: but all the ones opened on login are fubar
<TommyThaGun> is there an logic to putting your swap partition at and certain place on your hard drive?
<\shade\> LjL: ps aux|wc -l shows 202
<retro89> geekphreak: I know that it will shutdown via terminal with this sudo shutdown -h now
<LjL> \shade\: and you cannot fork any more than that?
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  at one time - it mattered (a little)  but these days. it proberly wont matter.
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, dmseg is empty and messages contains no info at all
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  i put mine at the end of the hd. makes it easier
<irv> when I hibernate 10.04 the laptop appears to hibernate fine, but when i turn back on, I just get grub menu and boots into the regular kernel and the session is gone. am i doing something wrong?
<geekphreak> retro89:  ok :)
<geekphreak> retro89: did you updte system?
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Odd, it's not something like a full disk is it?
<solofight> zvacet,seems it takes entire list of available updates, can i download wvdial alone and install it in my ubuntu and from there il update as usuall using apt-get ?????
<solofight> please reply
<TommyThaGun> thanks Dr_Willis
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, it shouldnt be
<abhijain> geekphreak: sudo chmod /var/www/projects  operand missing
<BuGo_laptop> i will check
<retro89> geekphreak: Im cureently updated
<\shade\> LjL: It seems its only happening on one user w ~59 processes
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I have a problem with my USB external hard disk drive. It is formatted with fat32 (msdos?) and has problems being accessed by Windows 7 (viewable, transfers result in corrupted / incomplete files at a snail's pace). I use Ubuntu Jaunty principally. Some have told me to format to NTFS, but some reading has also mentioned I should stick with fat32. Which format should I use?
<geekphreak> abhijain:  man chmod :)
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, nope 48% taken
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Something very odd is going on if dmesg and messages are empty
<BuGo_laptop> dmseg is empty
<abhijain> geekphreak: without sudo
<geekphreak> abhijain: yes
<retro89> geekphreak: Im also trying to get a atheros AR928X card working under 9.10
<tuubow> Ari_Lazarus: how much is the size of usb drive.
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, messages log is filled with this : May  3 16:32:40 martynas -- MARK -
<Ari_Lazarus> 1 terabyte
<geekphreak> retro89: wow  you   do have some problem on that system :)
<kelemvor> Hi! I'm having a problem with my Asus eee 1000HE and it's wlan hotkey, It turned off my wlan, but it won't turn it back on. I just updated bios and installed lucid from scratch..
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Well that's OK, they should happen every half hour or so
<tuubow> Ari_Lazarus: Go with NTFS...
<abhijain> geekphreak: chmod: missing operand after `/var/www/projects'
<Ziber> On ubuntu 10.04, I want to change the kernel to a xen-supported one. I have the kernel files in /boot, but how do I set the box to actually use them?
<LjL> \shade\: hmm i am not on lucid now so cannot try things... but if it's not in /etc/security, then perhaps it's a user setting somewhere in their home, .bashrc or similar
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, yes and there is one marked server rstart. but thats OK
<geekphreak> abhijain:  read man pages how to use chmod
<retro89> geekphreak: the atheros is for my laptop and other issues were related to my desktop
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: What does /dev/pts look like?
<Ari_Lazarus> tuubow: Is NTFS problem free for cross OS usage?
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<DanC> any clues on why the installer insists on downloading ~1000 packages over the net when I have them all on CD and told it not to get updates from the net?
<enriq> I installed 10.04 in 2 machines, in one of them I get a fancy look with transparencies that has not been set in the first machine I installed, what's wrong?
<claudio> ciao
<claudio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<UnclaimedBaggage> Hmm...any idea why backticks wouldn't be working in terminal? They `work fine` in every other program, but no response when typed into terminal. Just upgraded to 10.04-64
<tuubow> Ari_Lazarus: Yeah currently NTFS runs fine across most OS...
<geekphreak> abhijain: sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www/projects
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Hmm I wonder wheree ptmx went
<zeroseven0183> Thank you jrib. I am now using ccd2iso
<joaopinto> enriq, do they thave the same graphics card ?
<MikaelEriksson> Hiya folks. Here's my problem. I upgraded the other day from KK to LL. Did it straight from the software update center. Everything went kinda fine, until I got a question about GRUB and which partition it should be installed to. My mouse finger slipped, and I pressed Next, without selecting a partition. Got a message which told me I did bad, but the Back-button didn't work :( The system...
<DanC> exactly what did you type, UnclaimedBaggage ?
<MikaelEriksson> ...continued to install just fine, but when i rebooted it hung. I get the startup screen with some funky red dots, but it freezes there. What should I do now? Don't really want to install everything from scratch...
<Ari_Lazarus> wokay, here I go :3
<tuubow> Ari_Lazarus: Ubuntu mounts NTFS without issues...
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, and what ptmx is responsible for?
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Just checking is the server lucid ?
<babyface1> If a folder is hidden, how will i make it visible?
<\shade\> LjL: No problem, thanks :)
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, jaunty
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Hmm I haven't got a jaunty to compare with
<enriq> joaopinto, actually the first machine is much better
<abhijain> geekphreak: no processing
<geekphreak> abhijain: ?
<joaopinto> enriq, that explains it, compiz is not supported on your other graphics card
<UnclaimedBaggage> DanC: I mean they don't actually enter onto the screen. So if I open up a terminal and type `, nothing shows up in the terminal window
<retro89> babyface1: hit CTRL +H to view hidden folders
<abhijain> geekphreak: after hitting terminal no output
<acicula> no output means no error
<Cynthia> After a bit of research, it looks as if my burnt CD is affected by Bug 567899
<DanC> oh. I dunno, UnclaimedBaggage . maybe check keyboard settings or something?
<geekphreak> abhijain: thats ok
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, but ptmx exists in /dev/
<babyface1> retro89:thanks!:-D
<tuubow> babyface1: in console you can see all the folders by ls -all
<geekphreak> abhijain:  now copy files to that folder
<Ziber> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<enriq> joaopinto, no it's not that, but good clue: I had the visual effects disabled, thanks... now... what is the default theme for 10.04?
<acicula> Cynthia, we dont memorize bug numbers. whats that one about/link ?
<UnclaimedBaggage> DanC: Argghh - found it, many thanks. There's some stupid auto-shortcut feature set up on this PC where menu options become shortcuts if you hold down control. Had done so for Ctrl+Paste
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Yeh, that's normal - so on lucid if you cd into /dev/pts and do a df .   you should see it's a special mount on /dev/pts - I'm not sure if Jaunty is the same
<Cynthia> I expected ubottu to bring up the link, but it seems that it doesn't. acicula: Link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/567899
<abhijain> geekphreak: omg its done
<abhijain> geekphreak: hey thanku once again
<DanC> wild. not sure how I helped, but you're welcome
<geekphreak> no worries , read man pages :p
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, http://ikelk.lt/pastes/jK2JLqr51l
<cpp_> geekphreak: btk
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Yeh that's right - well I'm not sure what's going on with it
<DanC> I downloaded the 10.4 CD by bittorrent in an effort to avoid 4 hours of fetching packages in the installer, but no matter what I do, the installer insists on going over the net
<abhijain> geekphreak: i read pages but what i got u can see sudo chmod 2775
<yohannbzh> Hi. I have some errors since i have Lucid. My screen goes sometimes black and shows strange lines and the only way I have to restart is to press Ctrl+Alt+Del several times. You can see a paste of my /var/log/syslog during the time of the bug here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YDvLtph8
<geekphreak> cpp_: i am on the site :)
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, maybe something like this might help ? http://www.asteriosk.gr/blog/2009/02/20/pty-allocation-request-failed-on-channel-0/
<Guest53533> hi
<cpp_> geekphreak: which site ?
<Guest53533> my site
<ubuntu___> Hi, I've got a problem with installing 10.4. When it comes to the part 4 (partition preparation) the whole window under it is blank without no options to choose. Anyone familiar with this problem yet?
<kahen> anyone else occasionally having an ugly vertical gray line at the left part of the tray icon area?
<geekphreak> cpp_: icewarp
<telestrial> Hello
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: Maybe, I'm not sure why it would be needed though
<cpp_> geekphreak: ahh ok
<telestrial> Is this a support channel?
<cpp_> geekphreak: well...not much to see :-)
<retro89> atheros wireless help
<Azelphur> telestrial: yes.
<geekphreak> cpp_: yeah tell me about it, some support search :p
<retro89> my atheros wireless connects when i hold the wifi button down but then disconnects for no reason
<cpp_> geekphreak: well...if it help...I don't think its a Merak/Icewarp issue anyways .... as Thunderbird and KMail works fine ....I'm pretty sure the problem is "client-side"
<cpp_> geekphreak: *helps
<Black_Phantom> It worked :d
<geekphreak> cpp_: agreed was searching for that error, if got some info / hit
<telestrial> I am a....victim of the ubuntu 10 grub...thing...whenever I boot up grub and try to select my windows 7 partition it goes back to grub...so..I used this "testdrive" fix I saw...and now when I go to windows 7 at grub it has a black screen with a blinking cursor.
<Agion> Can someone help me installing the 10.4?
<amabo> what's wrong with the following? sudo apt-get install elementary-desktop - says it couldn't find the package
<Ziber> I'm trying to get Xen working on ubuntu 10.04. I'm having trouble figuring out how to set the grub menu to use the xen kernel and initrd.
<LjL> !info elementary-desktop
<ubottu> Package elementary-desktop does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> amabo, the netbook? what are you trying to install
<LjL> amabo: there doesn't seem to be a such package.
<daniel_b_> hi! Tried the ubuntu persistent usb stick installation.. I'm somehow stuck at booting the stick. Isolinux starts but says: could not find kernel image: gfxboot.com ... any suggestion on how to proceed?
<syrinx2112> Hello all.  I am not understanding the basic useage of gufw, I'm embarrassed to say.  To test it I enabled it and chose Deny, but I can still access the internet.  Shouldn't port 80 be closed unless I add a rule?
<amabo> LjL: trying to install the elementary theme - https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop
<geekphreak> cpp_: you on lucid right >> lsb_relase -a
<telestrial> anyone know how to fix this dual-boot grub issue?
<ritus> I had tried to remove whit synaptic but it do not work
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes ...I'm on Lucid.
<LjL> amabo: have you added that PPA to your repositories, and issued an update?
<amabo> LjL: yes
<Pici> amabo: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Jaelae> why do i never keep an iso image on my usb stick for ubuntu when i need it
<amabo> Lucid
<geekphreak> cpp_: i hate kmail
<amabo> Pici: Lucid 104.*
<Pici> amabo: Well, 'elementary-dekstop' is not available for lucid.  See https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop?field.series_filter=lucid
<kelemvor> Hi! I'm having a problem with my Asus eee 1000HE and it's wlan hotkey, It turned off my wlan, but it won't turn it back on. I just updated bios and installed lucid from scratch..
<cpp_> geekphreak: lol ...yes not a good email client ...only good for viewing single eml files
<rezzy> hey, trying to run halo on wine, loads all the loading screens, but when i get to the main menu its black, any help?
<telestrial> Got the ubuntu grub error...tried to fix using testdrive..now I get a black screen with a blinking cursor when I select "windows 7" from grub...any ideas?
<mouse_> I'm having a problem with the latest updates.  I installed them and now none of my audio works.  Am I the only one having this problem?
<ritus> I had tried on terminal with purge and with remove but is't work
<Ders> Is there an app for ubuntu that allows me to import video from my DV camera?
<cpp_> 'Ders: yes...Kino
<cpp_> Ders: yes...Kino
<WXZ> having some trouble with virtual box, is there a way to change the resolution without changing the actual screen size?
<amabo> Pici: https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop?field.series_filter=lucid says that there is a version for Lucid...
<Ders> K... Thank you very much!!
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, what is stored in /dev/pts?
<geekphreak> cpp_: wana try something?
<WXZ> xp vm btw
<Pici> amabo: No, it says that theres an 'elementary-theme' package, but not an 'elemenatary-desktop' package.
<cpp_> Ders: I've done it using firewire
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes...what ?
<syrinx2112> Hello all.  I am not understanding the basic useage of gufw, I'm embarrassed to say.  To test it I enabled it and chose Deny, but I can still access the internet.  Shouldn't port 80 be closed unless I add a rule?
<amabo> Pici: oh - well, i'd like to use the theme...
<Ziber> I'm trying to get Xen working on ubuntu 10.04. I'm having trouble figuring out how to set the grub menu to use the xen kernel and initrd.
<Pici> amabo: Then install the elementary-theme package
<amabo> Pici: what do i have to change?
<geekphreak> cpp_: open terminal please
<Pici> amabo: sudo apt-get install elementary-theme
<spvensko> hi all, my ubuntu 10.04 LTS amd64 CD is mounted but synaptic complains when i attempt to "Add A CD..." saying that there is no CD mounted
<cpp_> geekphreak: yup...done it ...(give the full ins. ...goes faster)
<TommyThaGun> heh, I'm installing from a LiveCD and just got a crash report
<TommyThaGun> hehe
<TommyThaGun> hopefully it wasn't something in the installer
<geekphreak> cpp_:  ok /usb/bin/evolution --debug $HOME/log
<cpp_> geekphreak: (I'm the expert, remember ;-) )
<geekphreak> usr*
<penguin42> BuGo_laptop: They're just device files that access the pseudo terminals
<cpp_> geekphreak: (I know)
<TommyThaGun> devkit-disks-daemon crashed
<Jaelae> ^^ cool theme <elementary>
<TommyThaGun> or something
<geekphreak> cpp_:       i  do remember sorry:)
<BuGo_laptop> penguin42, now after i cleared them killed bunch of irssi's( on screen) everything seem to be working
<yellabs> hi there
<geekphreak> cpp_:  i am not :d
<yellabs> all you good people
<BuGo_laptop> maybe screen is doing some nasty stuf?
<eipi-1> how to reactivate usb after suspend? (core i5)
<yellabs> how is it going?
<amabo> Pici: thanks! how might i install the icon theme?
<yohannbzh>  Hi. I have some errors since i have Lucid. My screen goes sometimes black and shows strange lines and the only way I have to restart is to press Ctrl+Alt+Del several times. You can see a paste of my /var/log/syslog during the time of the bug here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YDvLtph8
<cpp_> geekphreak: oh ?
<LongDouble> Help! I deleted the top panel of ubuntu! How do I get back with him?
<yellabs> i need a little help,
<Pici> amabo: System>Preferences>Appearance
<yellabs> writing a starter for an terminal program
<BuGo_laptop> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<geekphreak> cpp_: when it connect, it will save the log in $HOME/log anything there?
<BuGo_laptop> damn
<WXZ> longdouble
<yellabs> now i have this command : gnome-terminal & dasciicam
<WXZ> if you right click your panel, there's an option called "add panel"
<yellabs> does that open terminal and run the program correct?
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes...the usual garbage
<tal> хуй поймёшь
<bastid_raZor> !panels | LongDouble
<ubottu> LongDouble: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Agionz> Hi, I've got a problem installing ubuntu 10.4. The installation stops at step 4 (partition preparation) and it shows only blank. Can anyone help me with this?
<Pici> !ru | tal
<ubottu> tal: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<geekphreak> cpp_: anything that we can work with or hint ?
<amabo> Pici: I have a set of icons downloaded but I don't know what to do with them
<cpp_> geekphreak: lemmy click on a faulty email ...and let's see if an entry will be added to the log
<geekphreak> ok
<llutz> yellabs:  gnome-terminal -e dasciicam
<Pici> amabo: If they're in .tar.gz format, just drag them onto the appearance window
<geekphreak> Pici: hello sir
<amabo> Pici: got it - thanks!
<yellabs> thank you!
<llutz> yellabs: man gnome-terminal
<yellabs> okey i will
<LongDouble> bastid_raZor: Thanks! Works!
<cpp_> geekphreak: nope...unfortunately the log only includes entries in regards to the evolution software ... not its functions...like checking email via IMAP4
<geekphreak> ok
<nivekc1> anyone know of any way to get netflix streaming working in ubuntu i have tried everything from boxee (no netflix app for linux) to moonlight 3.0 preview and user agent switching but i get the player to start and am hung up on activex
<WXZ> is there a way to change the screen resolution in vbox
<WXZ> without actually changing the screen size
<Jaelae> nivekc1 - the browser version doesn't work in Firefox?
<nivekc1> well netflix sees that i dont have windows or mac and i couldnt figure out a way to mask that.. is there such a way?
<MikaelEriksson> Hiya folks. Here's my problem. I upgraded the other day from KK to LL. Did it straight from the software update center. Everything went kinda fine, until I got a question about GRUB and which partition it should be installed to. My mouse finger slipped, and I pressed Next, without selecting a partition. Got a message which told me I did bad, but the Back-button didn't work :( The system...
<MikaelEriksson> ...continued to install just fine, but when i rebooted it hung. I get the startup screen with some funky red dots, but it freezes there. What should I do now? Don't really want to install everything from scratch...
<nivekc1> i was using agent switcher to make it think i had IE8
<geekphreak> cya people tcpeople :)
<Agionz> Can anyone help me with partitions at installing ubuntu?
<geekphreak> cpp_:  good luck man
<cpp_> geekphreak: tc geekphreak
<WXZ> which version are you using agionz?
<cpp_> geekphreak: thanx
<MrKeuner> hi, my laptop does not suspend if idle 10 minutes. (and sometimes it hibernates when I expect it to suspend, although the battery was not critically low) How can I track this problem?
<cpp_> geekphreak: I'm gonna need it ;-)
<MrKeuner> xsession-errors?
<spvensko> has anyone else had this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/223734 there doesn't seem to be solution and it was closed
<cpp_> so ...anybody outthere who uses IMAP in Evolution ?
<geirha> WXZ: Install the guest additions in the guest os, then you can simply resize the vbox window to resize the vbox's screen.
<WXZ> hmmm, ok I'll see if that works
<WXZ> nope
<WXZ> no matter what resolution I put it at
<geirha> WXZ: What is the guest os?
<WXZ> the icons stay the same size, just the screen resizes
<WXZ> xp
<cpp_> so ...anybody out there who uses IMAP in Evolution ?
<geirha> WXZ: I though that's what you meant.
<tottto-drummond> good day all
<geirha> WXZ: I don't think it can scale it
<shiva_> hii
<IdleOne> Stereocaulon: Thanks for your help. everything is working smoothly now :)
<WXZ> dang
<IdleOne> Stereocaulon: oh, I was XorgedOne
<WXZ> doesn't feel like xp now :(
<tottto-drummond> I have a little problem.. when I press ALT-F2 nothing happens
<Cynthia> WXZ: You mean have a 1280x1024 screen in a 800x600 window, with scaling? (or instead of with scaling, with scrollbars in the vbox window)
<tottto-drummond> I am with Lucid
<Dr_Willis> Xp scaleing ICONS? Never noticed that feature.
<shiva_> i m unable to install yahoomessenger can any body help me
<MrKeuner> tottto-drummond, try ctrl+alt f2
<WXZ> I'll give you the exact specs Cynthia
<Dr_Willis> shiva_:  what are you trying to install exactly? There is no longer an official Yahoo messenger program from yahoo for Linux (last i checked) theres 3rd party alternatives
<WXZ> 1024x768 in a 1280x1024 window
<WXZ> is that possible cynthia?
<BuGo_laptop> sudo chmod -R 666 /dev/pts/
<BuGo_laptop> Cannot access '/dev/pts/1': Permission denied
<Cynthia> shiva_: Pidgin (in the repositories as pidgin) and Empathy (provided on the Ubuntu LiveCD) does Yahoo accounts
<BuGo_laptop> WHY?
<geirha> WXZ: If you change your host resolution to 1024x768, then run the XP guest in fullscreen, it should look right. I don't know any other way.
<WXZ> in fullscreen it takes up a part of the fullscreen
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: what stupid thing are you trying to do?
<hamzaatova1> why totem slowing down the system when listening to radio?
<WXZ> it's really weird, I can screen shot if you want
<shiva_> hii dr wills i was trying to install from the third party by including wine package... when i downloaded the .exe file everthing goes well but the download doesnt start
<BuGo_laptop> llutz, kill my server in a nasty manner. but still. why this is not working?
<Cynthia> shiva_: info: Dr_Willis is gone; please address your questions to the channel instead :)
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: why chmodding pts for killing a server? you are confused
<geirha> WXZ: Oh, you want the guest to show up in 1280x1024? but it really shows up in 1024x768?   You might have to give the vm more video memory.
<BuGo_laptop> llutz, well actually i am experiencing some troubles with screen
<BuGo_laptop> :~$ screen
<shiva_> cynthia.. i will try it.. thank you
<BuGo_laptop> Cannot access '/dev/pts/1': Permission denied
<xyz> hey
<BuGo_laptop> but chmoding some why does not give me permissions i need
<erkan^> is evolution or mozilla thunderbird professional program?
<pozic> I am using Ubuntu 9.10. How can I enable my sound (I have an Audigy2)?
<hellyeah> hey
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: sudo chmod 755 /dev/pts
<hellyeah> i need repository of ubuntu lucid
<WXZ> geihra, I'll show you what I mean
<WXZ> pictures are easier than words
<hellyeah> i try to join ubuntu+1 it said it is invited only
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  because its been released
<Pici> hellyeah: Lucid is released, support is in here (#ubuntu).
<joaopinto> hellyeah, lucid support is here
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> i need repository list of ubuntu lucid
<Pici> hellyeah: Its the same repositories  that are in any other Ubuntu release.
<BuGo_laptop> llutz, so it needed execute param?
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: if you chmod 666 a directory, you cannot access fles inside
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: sure it does, its a directory
<BuGo_laptop> 666 is not == -wr-wr-wr?
<Dr_Willis> BuGo_laptop:  a directory has to be 'executable' to be accessable
<cpp_> so ...anybody out there who uses IMAP in Evolution ?
<BuGo_laptop> oh... tnx
<enriq> upgrade to 10.04 asked me where to put grub and apparently I screwed up the windows partition
<pozic> cpp_: yes, it works.
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: you should read some basics about files/dirs and permissions
<BuGo_laptop> i never knew that
<pozic> cpp_: it has one of the best implementations.
<BuGo_laptop> llutz, indeed i should :/
<tottto-drummond> hello again when I try ALT-F2 nothing happens... ctrl-alt-F2 simply shuts down nautilus
<yohannbzh> I have udev warnings at boot saying that i have to replace SYSFS{} by ATTR or ATTRS. What can I do?
<enriq> my windows won't boot anymore, what can I do
<nivekc1> cpp_ i do
<pozic> cpp_: so, if you have an issue, it is probably PEBKAC.
<cpp_> pozic: ok ...which mail-server software are you connecting to iima ?
<geirha> BuGo_laptop: read permissions on a dir allows you to list the files in it, e.g. with ls, but you need execute to cd into it.
<BuGo_laptop> aaah....
<pozic> cpp_: everything I have thrown at it works.
<Cynthia> tottto-drummond: please try Alt+F2 within the Ubuntu Lucid LiveCD; using Ctrl+Alt+F2 doesn't shut down Nautilus, it merely changes to a terminal, in which you can log in and enter commands like you would in Alt+F2's Run Command dialog. To get back to Nautilus, press Alt+F7.
<cpp_> pozic: oh no...trust me ...its _NOT_ a problem between keyboard and chair
<pozic> cpp_: so, if you have a problem describe the problem exactly and post it to their mailing list.
<pozic> cpp_: I am just describing my experience.
<Cynthia> tottto-drummond: If Alt+F2 doesn't work in the LiveCD, and you're not in a "console" (with just text) right now, please file a bug
<shiva_> @cynthia: pidign is already installed but still im unable to connect to messenger..
<enriq> I ruined my dual boot, can I do anything?
<cpp_> pozic: :-) ...I know...at you proberly would be right 95% of the time.
<Dr_Willis> erkan^:  boot live cd. repair grub.
<SirRedTooth> Where is the volume control icon in lucid lynx?
<WXZ> geihra
<Almish87> hi
<pozic> cpp_: right, so for anything complex you would need to get into contact with the development guys anyway.
<Cynthia> shiva_: Did you add your account in Pidgin/Accounts/Manage?
<cpp_> pozic: this is the error message ... from some of the messages that is being sync'ed via IMAP in Evolution ... "Could not find message body in FETCH response."
<hellyeah> okey i see thanks
<Codenut_> my linux system is slowing down why
<pozic> cpp_: the only way to know whether that is right or wrong is if you know the IMAP protocol yourself.
<cpp_> pozic: I think there is a protocol implementation bug ...
<pozic> cpp_: I am going for the crappy server theory.
<hellyeah> is there a way to eliminate duplication in sources.list ?
<hellyeah> with command
<shiva_> @cynthia: ya i have added my account..when i try to login it shows " connecting" nd dosent move from that step
<L65Druid> How do I see which programs are using port 80?  (In ubuntu)
<SirRedTooth> Is there anyway to remove options from the grub list?
<pozic> cpp_: or a very good server that does follow the letter of the protocol, but has had no real usage.
<kiwi4boy> oh darn, i can't boot my laptop...  it freezes before GRUB even loads up...
<llutz> L65Druid: sudo lsof -i :80
<Charbel> what is Qt ?
<pozic> cpp_: and then finally the "Evolutions sucks" explanation.
<L65Druid> llutz thanks!
<hellyeah> look at the configuration file of grub
<cpp_> pozic: ... which was described on a website.
<hellyeah> it is like /boot/grub.conf
<Cynthia> hellyeah: `uniq /etc/apt/sources.list > temporaryfile; sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak; sudo mv temporaryfile /etc/apt/sources.list`
<cpp_> pozic: all very good theories :-)
<pozic> cpp_: what was described on a website?
<Dr_Willis> !find xvkbd
<ubottu> Found: xvkbd
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kkady32> after install lucid will not boot,cann help me?
<kezz> hi, i've just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10. the default kernel 2.6.32 won't boot for me (I get a black screen that just hangs) but 2.6.31 will boot. Has anybody else had this problem and know what the solution is?
<Ziber> If let at the grub screen, will ubuntu automatically go for the first one in the list if no key is pressed?
<telestrial> Hey...I used testdisk to try to fix my grub issue after the lucid update....but now when I try to boot into windows 7 I get a black screen with a blinking cursor....any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  the grub2 wiki page for forum threads discuss vaious tweaks to grub2 to clean it up a little
<cpp_> pozic: The bug was described as being a "FETCH UID"-command...used inappropiatle ... it "assumes" something that is not true for every sync for every server-system.
<tottto-drummond> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<tottto-drummond> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<FloodBot4> tottto-drummond: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tottto-drummond> oups sorry
<NickUK> Hi, I've just tried installing the new 10.04 and when I hit "Install Ubuntu" I get a black screen with NO SINGAL on my screen.
<yohannbzh> Hi. I have some errors since i have Lucid. My screen goes sometimes black and shows strange lines and the only way I have to restart is to press Ctrl+Alt+Del several times. You can see a paste of my /var/log/syslog during the time of the bug here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YDvLtph8
<ut316> hi, i have a odd problem i was wondering if anyone can help me to find a solution, I have a Intel Wifi wireless adapter in my laptop and it has a wireless switch, and i have a usb external rtl8187 wireless adapter, when i turn the internal wireless card off with the switch it disables my external wireless adapter as well
<ut316> can i fix that?
<pozic> cpp_: ok, so the Evolution people do suck. So, either pay someone to fix it, fix it yourself or use something else or stop using email :)
<enriq> I mistakenly installed grub over my windows partition, now it won't boot into windows.. help!
<Ziber> If left at the grub screen, will ubuntu automatically go for the first one in the list if no key is pressed?
<gmatt> how do i figure out what piece of hardware is using 0xf6cd4b36
<Dr_Willis> enriq:  you mean you installed it to 'sda1' when you ment 'sda' ?
<pozic> Ziber: my default yes. You can configure that.
<cpp_> pozic: when IMAP retrives the list of newly arrived messages ...it gets the first ID-number from the list ...and "assumes" the rest, and fetches them using the "FETCH UID".
<shiva_> can any body help me how to partition the hard drive.... i havent partitioned my harddisk during installation
<erkan^> ??? Dr_willis?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  compiz back on :)
<NickUK> Hi, I've just tried installing the new 10.04 and when I hit "Install Ubuntu" I get a black screen with NO SINGAL on my screen.
<jrib> shiva_: why do you want to?
<Cynthia> Ziber: it will go for the default one, which is editable in /boot's files, but by default the default is the first one
<pozic> cpp_: there is nothing more to say about it really, it seems you nailed the issue perfectly.
<cpp_> pozic: well...the latter is not a viable option
<enriq> Dr_Willis, yes, upgrade to 10.04 asked me where, and suggested to install in all partitions if in doubt...
<cpp_> pozic: :-)
<pozic> cpp_: well, I am not going to fix it for you :)
<kiwi4boy> My HP laptop still shows the logo...  It can't get past its BIOS yet.  :(
<ut316> i'm in afghanistan currently living in a concrete building i have to use the external wifi adapter to get signal, but having the internal wireless card on is rather annoying
<Ziber> Cynthia: alright, thanks. so if its taking about 5 mins now to boot, something's probably wrong with the kernel i tried to get it to use?
<cpp_> pozic: oh...I'm just looking for a workaround
<Cynthia> NickUK: That sounds like a graphics driver issue. What does `lspci | grep -i vga` say?
<kiwi4boy> The HP logo*
<Dr_Willis> enriq:  you just needed to go on /dev/sda or whatever disk you boot from. Not /dev/sda1 or sdb1.
<NickUK> Cynthia - I just hit "Install Ubuntu" on the boot screen of the disc
<Cynthia> Ziber: Yes. Or your grub has hiddenmenu enabled and a delay od 300
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, what hp product do you have?
<NickUK> Cynthia - I've not even got to install it yet.
<Dr_Willis> enriq:  its possible it saw more then 1 bootloader on the drives. You have more then one hard drive? or just one with several partitions?
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  dv2915nr
<shiva_> @jrib: i want to install windows7 so i need to partition my harddisk into four partitions.. how can i do that
<kiwi4boy> Pavillon...
<cpp_> pozic: pretty critical that IMAP doesn't work...as there seems to be no other protocol-standard for sync-ing online email-boxes.
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, 10.04 freezes up on my dv3085dx
<Ziber> :(
<Cynthia> NickUK: Start a terminal within the live CD, and type my command in it. You don't need to be able to install it to do that. :)
<Ziber> nothing i can do until i go home then. thats where the box is.
<NickUK> I can't
<geekphreak> shiva_: gparted :)
<Cynthia> (Minus the `)
<jrib> shiva_: you can use gparted, but of course you should have backups of your important documents.  Also, you'll have to reinstall grub after you install windows (/msg ubottu grub2)
<enriq> Dr_Willis, 1 drive only, you're right I made this mistake, how do I fix the partition where windows is (or was)
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, i am sticking with 9.10 x64 for now
<NickUK> I can't even use the LiveCD - I hit Use Ubuntu Live CD and it does the same
<geekphreak> hi jrib
<enriq> Dr_Willis, I guess I need an xp boot record or something?
<jrib> hey geekphreak
<gmatt> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109113
<cpp_> pozic: ok ..fair enough ... I'm just asking if "someone" had a workaround
<Dr_Willis> enriq:  no idea on fixing windows.  boot live cd.. and try fixboot, or fixmbr, then reinstall grub.
<geekphreak> cpp_: there is a work around>> thunderbird lol :d
<ut316> anyone know how to untie my usb wireless adapter to my wireless switch on my laptop so when i switch it doesn't disable my usb wireless adapter?
<enriq> Dr_Willis, the machine does actually boot in ubuntu w/o problems
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  Lucid works well on my lap - even when it was in beta...  The entire computer froze down when I "mistakenly" delete *everything* in my HD, including the recovery crap in it.
<cpp_> geekphreak:  ha ha
<shiva_> @jr @geekphreak : is gparted any seperate package
<Dezzi> how do I get the exit/minimize/maximize buttons back on the right side of my windows
<jrib> shiva_: it's in synaptic, install it
<ZykoticK9> !controls | Dezzi
<ubottu> Dezzi: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<cpp_> geekphreak: I thought you left ?
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, you are lucky then...i'd love to upgrade, but know it will freeze up so i won't waste my time...
<Dr_Willis> enriq:  what error does windows give then when you try to boot it?
<shiva_> @jirib: thanx
<geekphreak> shiva_: yeah you can download gparted live cd from there site !!
<Cynthia> NickUK: Where did you get the LiveCD? Do you have any previous Ubuntu LiveCD versions, and do they work? Does your computer's BIOS support booting from CDs correctly? Is the boot order OK?
<kkady32> after install lucid will not boot,cann help me?
<babyface1> why is it that if I try updating through update manager(after clicking check) it doesnt update.. install updates is grayed out.
<Dezzi> hah not such a bright decision if you had to set up a trigger like that to tell many people how to do it
<enriq> Dr_Willis, no errors, just the grub menu again
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  Did you know what made it freeze?  (i.e. anything tracing effort such as dtrace, etc.?)
<Cynthia> kkady32: Please be more specific
<NickUK> Cynthia - Yes I've plenty of other versions of Ubuntu - I've burnt them myself and disc contains no errors.
<geekphreak> cpp_: question for you, not work around just curious
<cpp_> geekphreak: shoot :-)
<kkady32> Chynthia ,after restart comme black screen and i see led from hdd work
<geekphreak> cpp_: can you disable imap feature and enable pop to test?
<Dr_Willis> enriq:  no idea what to do then. other then windows cd, and fixmbr/fixboot,  that will blow away grub.  but windows may work.. you would then have to fix the grub loader.
<yohannbzh> Hi. I have some errors since i have Lucid. My screen goes sometimes black and shows strange lines and the only way I have to restart is to press Ctrl+Alt+Del several times. You can see a paste of my /var/log/syslog during the time of the bug here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YDvLtph8
<shiva_> hiiiiiii
<kkady32> Chynthia ,amd64 with nvidia geforce 9500gt
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, i simply did an install, and a few moments later, after copying my files to the correct folders from my external, all of my windows froze.  mouse still moves, but nothing works...it's like everything is as a background wallpaper...but it's not
<kkady32> Chynthia: ,amd64 with nvidia geforce 9500gt
<j0hn_> could some one help with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218731#post9218731
<kkady32> Chynthia :,after restart comme black screen and i see led from hdd work
<cpp_> geekphreak: oh..POP3 works.
<asmarin> after upgrade ubuntu hardy to ubuntu lucid mysql 5.1 doesnt work
<asmarin> im making apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<enriq> Dr_Willis, thanks I lll try
<cpp_> geekphreak: no question of that
<asmarin> apt-get autoremove
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asmarin> but are freez uninstalling mysql-server-5.1
<geekphreak> cpp_: what was the error again?
<cpp_> geekphreak: "Could not find message body in FETCH response."
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  I don't know...  Did you check with your video card drivers?  i.e. swapping between proprietary and open-source drivers, etc.
<artisan> does abiword write temporary files?? if not now just 2 hours work have vanished ...
<geekphreak> cpp_:  lol lets try soething, give me a minute :)
<artisan> any hints?
<MrX29> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 install CD and Sis900 NIC
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, hadn't put any video drivers on, nothing extra added, just the install of 10.04
<Cynthia> NickUK: Did you try the Integrity Check option on the CD yet? And if so, does it also give NO SIGNAL on your monitor?
<MrX29> TX timeout on kernel dmesg
<NickUK> Cynthia - Yes
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  Lucid *does*  screw around with their video drivers as their "new" "features", unfortunately.
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, are you running 10.04 now?
<Cynthia> NickUK: I'll go ahead and ask you if you know what the video chipset is inside your computer. Is it an nVidia, ATI or Intel, or something else?
<j0hn_> hey, i need some help changeing the Alt+Tab hotkey, when i change it to "Alt+Caps Lock" the switching is only between 2 windows
<NickUK> Cynthia - I've got an nVidia 9600GT 512MB OC
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok   (just so you know...the outcome of the WireShark test revealed that the HEADER is not transfered either ...it just responses "OK" ...but no real data is transferred, only in the initial request)
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  My laptop can't even get past the CMOS right now, but the trigger wasn't Ubuntu-related.
<kkady32> Cynthia :,after restart comme black screen and i see led from hdd work
<gmatt> kiwi4boy, keep me posted.  going to try a new install of it, see if i can't pinpoint something.  thinking the core i7 might be the issue...read some forum about that
<MrX29> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 install CD and Sis900 NIC
<felinofurioso> hi people! I'm so very new with Linux. A friend of mine installed it yesterday in my laptop; and just now I see I have no sound at all. I have no idea what to do - I did try the alsamixer but no luck! Any tips? Thanks!
<kkady32> Cynthia: ,amd64 with nvidia geforce 9500gt
<MrX29> TX timeout on kernel dmesg
<geekphreak> cpp_ ok, are there any empty folder
<WXZ> ok, this is the proble I'm having http://imgur.com/ATjDO&97zza
<asmarin> WTF! sucked mysql-51
<phylock> my terminal only show white dots on a black bacground, it changes when i type, but i cant read the "text", it happend after upgrade any ideas
<WXZ> took a bunch of detours :\
<Cynthia> kkady32: ok, sounds similar to NickUK's problem a bit
<cpp_> geekphreak: lemmy check ..hang on
<geekphreak> asmarin: please relax
<kiwi4boy> gmatt:  It might be, although we are having totally different laptop specs as well.
<j0hn_> i need some help changeing the Alt+Tab hotkey, when i change it to "Alt+Caps Lock" the switching is only between 2 windows
<geekphreak> !wtf > asmarin
<ubottu> asmarin, please see my private message
<WXZ> the second image is what happens when I lower the res.
<kkady32> Cynthia:yes
<asmarin> i have stopped a production server with fucked upgrade tuo lucid
<NickUK> kkady32, - I just get my DVD Drive spin like crazy trying to boot.
<j0hn_> here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218731#post9218731
<geekphreak> asmarin: please dont use that language
<Timrit> ## Can someone answer a question please? i have 9.10 installed and am trying to add a PPA to my system. The instructions state I am supposed to just type 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:.........' but there is no option for add-repository for apt. any thoughts?
<cpp_> geekphreak: 1 empty subfolder to the INBOX ...and of course "trash" and "drafts" are empty
<hellyeah> hey
<Pici> Timrit: The command is 'add-apt-repository' not 'apt-add-repository'
<hellyeah> i enable google software repository
<jrib> Timrit: what you said makes no sense.  Pastebin your command and the output
<hellyeah> but i cannot find skype software
<hellyeah> what is the problem
<kkady32> NickUK:i have stick trah start well
<Dr_Willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<kkady32> NickUK:i have stick that start well
<Oer> skype is from google, sinds when ?
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  ive heard of some skype issues in 10.04 but i dont use skype.
<kkady32> NickUK:problem si asfetr install and restart,become black ascreen
<hellyeah> i need google software repository
<Cynthia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/561007  NickUK, kkady32: please see this bug and voice your opinion/mark yourself affected; the bug reporter talks about having to install nvidia drivers within a recovery shell
<Dr_Willis> hellyeah:  google has its own repos. yes.. but those dont have skype in them.
<hellyeah> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free
<hellyeah> i enable that
<hellyeah> hmm
<Pici> !enter | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kkady32> Cynthia:tx
<hellyeah> sorry
<Oer> hellyeah read Dr_Willis
<hellyeah> okey
<StephenLinux> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<StephenLinux> what is this?
<chrizthop> hello!
<j0hn_> I need help changing the Alt+Tab hotkey, here more detailed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218731#post9218731
<Timrit> jrib: I miss-typed it sorry. If I type in apt-<tab twice> i get a list of options and none of them are 'add-repository'. I am not currently in front of the system as no one answered my question earlier.
<StephenLinux> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<StephenLinux> how to fix?
<iguanna> hi all
<Pici> Timrit: Like I said, that is not the proper command.  The command is add-apt-repository , note the order of the words there.
<geekphreak> cpp_:  give me a sec please
<Oer> StephenLinux, give more info, what program gives where an error ?
<mleger> hello, I seem to have messed around with the messaging menu a bit too much (can't help it! it's ubuntu :) ) and now I wonder if there is a way to reset the preferences back to "factory defaults" or something like that
<mleger> can anyone help?
<Timrit> Pici: then the page I was looking at had it wrong. I will have to go back and do that when I get home. Thanks.
<Oer> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cpp_> geekphreak: I will ..no worries mate :-)
<iguanna> anyone know how to send a simple message from computer to computer in the same LAN by console or other way?
<Dr_Willis> iguanna:  theres several 'simple chat' services/tools in the repos that can do that.
<Dr_Willis> iguanna:  and no i dont rember the names
<StephenLinux> Oer, can you talk in the other window, so i can see
<Cynthia> StephenLinux: A thread I found about your problem says that you shouldn't be importing keys from PGP keyservers as root. Are you trying to import keys as root?
<ddavids> hi all
<gmatt> anybody else here running an hp dv7-3085dx model?
<Dr_Willis> iguanna:  one was used by/part of samba stuff
<StephenLinux> not as root
<pozic> Is there an up to date guide to get your sound working?
<StephenLinux> as me
<StephenLinux> its a file permission problem io think
<buntnoob> hello ... just installed ubuntu 10.4 LST .... I have never used anything but a Windows OS in my life ... my pc won't connect to my Thomson TG585v7 router unless I install the CD that came with it ... but CD says basic requirements are Windows or Mac OS, no ubuntu (linux). Any way around this ?
<StephenLinux> but i own the files
<ddavids> pls i just did a fresh install of lynx and i wanted to knw wht i need for the flash player in firefox?
<j0hn_> I need help changing the Alt+Tab hotkey. If i set Alt+Caps Lock it will only switch between 2 windows!
<pozic> For example, does the sound group even still mean anything?
<Cynthia> StephenLinux: ls -la ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<StephenLinux> -rw------- 1 stephen stephen 9364 2010-05-03 14:32 /home/stephen/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<eon> any1 knows a program that executes ftp commands in a single line?
<Dezzi> eon: ftp!
<iguanna> does any command exist which allow to send a message from your pc to another pc in the same lan by console?
<eon> Dezzi: but ftp! is interactive, isn't it?
<duffydack> iguanna, 'wall'
<DASPRiD> netcat
<Cynthia> StephenLinux: Please see the resolution information in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/414812
<StephenLinux> thanks, hope it works :)
<Cyc> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<raeesi> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu after windows on another HDD but my pc was still booting with windows Boot grub, i had Pardus distro already installed on my HDD wich Windows was installed on that also, i re installed the pardus grub, now i have access to Pardus & Windows but ubuntu is not accessable yet
<Cynthia> StephenLinux: You might need to use the 'apt-key adv' command in that bug's comment #4
<duffydack> iguanna, I meant 'write'
<sipior> iguanna: assuming both machines are running the talk daemon, you can try "talk"
<Ge5i> hi
<alca> I'm looking for some help ... I want to use 'system();' function of C to send a massage to the Terminal to pause me pro. what can i send ?
<Dr_Willis> iguanna: talk daemon is OLD skool :) heh.
<StephenLinux> Cynthia
<StephenLinux> i thried that
<StephenLinux> and i still get same errors
<pyro1> what´s necessary in relation of hardware about voip ? (only telephone voip ?)
<Pici> alca: ##C would be a more appropriate channel to ask in.  You'll need to register to join there though.
<StephenLinux> when i call the adv thing, it says could not connect to host
<fa58055> inkblot do not find my canon ip4500 why?
<ritus> hi I tried to remove a demaged package with synaptic, apt-get purge, remove but is not work. Can somebody help me?
<Pici> !register > alca
<ubottu> alca, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> pyro1:  somthing thats not real old :)
<iguanna> thanks mates, I will try them
<buntnoob> can someone dirct me to an ubuntu forum ?
<erUSUL> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mleger> hello, I seem to have messed around with the messaging menu a bit too much (can't help it! it's ubuntu :) ) and now I wonder if there is a way to reset the preferences back to "factory defaults" or something like that
<pyro1> Dr_Willis so only telephone voip and configuration on server of asterisk ?
<geekphreak> cpp_:  you there?
<naples> installing pidgin from the 'software center' and the install is stuck at 'applying changes 74%' how can i restart the installation or otherwise fix this?
<cpp_> geekphreak: yup :-)
<caac> hi, i was configuring my mic and suddenly i had no more audio output, i set everything back to the normal audio profile but i can't get it to work again, not my mic, not my output
<Dr_Willis> pyro1:  never used asterisk - i imagine it depends on how many  chats you are doing .
<lapion> found a bug in bash_completion, the tar option J is ofr files compressed with xz and not lzma/lzop
<raeesi> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu after windows on another HDD but my pc was still booting with windows Boot grub, i had Pardus distro already installed on my HDD wich Windows was installed on that also, i re installed the pardus grub, now i have access to Pardus & Windows but ubuntu is not accessable yet
<geekphreak> cpp_: ok open settings >> disable header checking for spam >> disable images/animation
<lapion> however in the autocompletion lz/lzmalzop is selected
<freetime> hi , anybody is familiar with 7z, how can i add a directory to multiple arhive with size 700 MB ?
<geekphreak> cpp_: did you just rty as text  format?
<okidokia> hi everybody
<alca> Thks
<Chiang> Hello, how to install an bootloader on a usb-stick to boot a wim file?
<geekphreak> freetime:  like split it?
<okidokia> i read that there's some problems with the last ubuntu during installation. Are these problems still true ?
<freetime> geekphreak: yes
<Dr_Willis> Chiang:  wim file? whats a wim file?
<Dr_Willis> Chiang:  grub2 can boot an ISO file.
<erUSUL> freetime: right click on the folder. choose add to archive.
<geekphreak> freetime:  can you open the folder ?
<Chiang> Dr_Willis, wim is something from vista
<Dr_Willis> okidokia:  there was an issue with grub. but  the iso's have been fixed
<freetime> geekphreak: i need to do this from comand line
<cpp_> geekphreak: diable images/animation...where is that...do you know ?
<Dr_Willis> Chiang:  it may not be doable then. Perhaps ask in windows
<j0hn> I need some help changing the Alt+Tab hotkey, if i use Alt+Caps Lock insted, it will only switch between 2 windows
<geekphreak> freetime:  right click the folder >> choose comprss >> choose 7z , click other option >> choose split
<Xpistos> Hey can someone tell me how i can center the title in the title bar. I am find with the buttons on the left, but I need the title centered.
<Chiang> Dr_Willis, I'll try grub2 instead of syslinux
<geekphreak> freetime:  oh ok
<cpp_> geekphreak: nm ...foundi t
<yohannbzh> Hi. My screen splashes with that message that I can see in /var/log/syslog : [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
<yohannbzh> What can I do?
<geekphreak> cpp_: ok
<mleger> is there a IRC channel for the messaging menu?
<okidokia> Dr_Willis> ok, that's what i wanted to know, but i didn't remember the full problem. thanks ;)
<j0hn> I need some help changing the Alt+Tab hotkey, if i use Alt+Caps Lock insted, it will only switch between 2 windows
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  coule be becuse the capslock is a special key.
<cpp_> geekphreak: I'm doing the "re-subscribing" thing now...to test the new settings :-)
<geekphreak> ok
<raeesi> guys, i just installed ubuntu after windows on another HDD but my pc was still booting with windows Boot grub, i had Pardus distro already installed on my HDD wich Windows was installed on that also, i re installed the pardus grub, now i have access to Pardus & Windows but ubuntu is not accessable yet
<Maddeth1> caac: have you tried going into alsamixer through the terminal and make sure everything is unmuted, or has the volume up?
<abhijain> geekphreak: amazing on ubuntu wiki page there is advertisement of window IE8
<Maddeth1> sorry caac, I went offline
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: it appears to be some thing like that, but i need a work around this, isn't there any cheat way to do this?
<geekphreak> abhijain: its coder, not the site :p
<jack__> raeesi: edit your grub config to point to ubuntu
<cpp_> abhijain: Seriously ?
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  no idea. I use my caps lock as a caps lock.  Ive seen guides/ways to change capslock to a ctrl. and the gnome settings have things to remap it to other things.. but ive rarely needed to do it.
<abhijain> cpp_: yeah
<cpp_> abhijain: do you have a direct link ?
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> but the dns isn't updated.
<caac> Maddeth1, yeah i've tried that
<sobersabre> I made sure the client sends the correct hostname (send fqdn.fqdn "name.domain";) in the client
<raeesi> jack__: im newbie, can you help me?
<jack__> :<
<j0hn> Anyone knows how to set the Caps Lock key to work as TAB?
<jack__> raeesi: do you know the partition ubuntu is installed on?
<sipior> sobersabre: it seems like you started in the middle there...
<jack__> for example, hd(0,0)
<Maddeth1> caac: and the correct device is selected in the audio options?
<seth> hi all
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: it's not difficult to set caps lock as control, but i can't make it work as tab
<ritus> hi everybody, I had tried to remove a demaged package with synaptic, on terminal with apt-get purge, remove but is dosent work. Please help me to fix this problem?
<geekphreak> j0hn:  why?
<sobersabre> sipior: :) I pasted from another channel in wrong order.
<caac> Maddeth1, yeah, but it doesn't work anymore :/
<abhijain> geekphreak: its very large side add
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  if you set it to work as tab.. then it would be the same as using alt-tab.. so what do you gain by all this song and dance?
<Pici> abhijain: Do you have that link? or can you pm me it?
<sobersabre> I have windows domain server, with AD, dns, DHCP on it.
<urlwolf> any recommendations for programming fonts on kde?
<geekphreak> lol pici
<urlwolf> for kate, size > 11
<Xpistos> I have found to change the order of the buttons to close, max. min, but I need to have the text centered. It is a perosnal pref
<Dr_Willis> !info terminus | urlwolf
<ubottu> urlwolf: Package terminus does not exist in lucid
<sllide> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu without a cd?
<nocturnus> is there an ubuntu installer i can download? like unetbootin, but that doesn't create live ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> urlwolf:  theres some terminus font thats commonly used.
<jack__> sllide: yes
<raeesi> jack__: actually ubuntu is installed on another HDD wich is installed on same pc
<sllide> how? :)
<jack__> raeesi: is it on the first partitino?
<Maddeth1> caac: they are both things off the top of my head, i dont have an ubuntu install at the moment so cant check further I am afraid
<j0hn> geekphreak: my Tab key is broken, i managed to bind caps lock as Tab, but window switching (Alt + Tab hotkey) won't work
<enriq> sllide, what do you have installed
<sllide> ubuntu 9.10
<jack__> sllide: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sipior> Xpistos: you can modify the theme yourself, or find one that centres the title as you like
<geekphreak> j0hn:  keep shift key pressed?
<Pici> abhijain: There are not supposed to be ads on the wiki, if it is there I'd like to see it and file a bug/change it/whatever.
<caac> np Maddeth1
<raeesi> jack__: ubuntu HDD has partitions "/" , "/boot" , "/home"
<sobersabre> I want the DNS to be updated by the dhcp clients.
<enriq> sllide, open terminal, then upgrade-manager -d
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  and here i sit with a whole stack of keyboards.. :) i picked up for $1 each
<nocturnus> anyone please?
<enriq> sllide, you have a button "upgrade to 10.04"
<jack__> raeesi: ok. if its on the second disk and /boot is the first partition, it should look somethingl ike this in grub:
<jack__> hd(1,0)
<enriq> sllide, do backup first
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: it's in my notebook keyboard
<sobersabre> I referred to this link: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2003-November/003933.html
<asmarin> upstart is the big s**t of the world runs when want
<jack__> raeesi: boot with a live cd and edit the grub.conf file
<raeesi> jack__: yea ubuntu is on 1st HDD & windows+Pardus are on 2nd HDD
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: i can't afford a new keyboard for my laptop
<sobersabre> and I did as it says.
<j0hn> geekphreak: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218731#post9218731
<jack__> raeesi: if ubuntu is on the first, it should be hd(0,0)
<enriq> agggg I cannot even mount the ntfs partition after I upgraded, I/O errors begin to block my system if I do
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  bind to alt-~ perhaps :) thats close.
<sllide> <enriq> sllide, open terminal, then upgrade-manager -d < doesnt work
<sllide> it says command not found ;)
<sobersabre> before I did it, my dhcp server had only the short hostname in the id column. After I finished, it had an fqdn.
<cappiz> Someone here using ISPConfig 3?
<Cynthia> sllide: that should be update-manager -d
<sobersabre> I expected after that the DNS to be updated, but it isn't.
<geekphreak> sllide: update-manager -d
<enriq> sllide, sorry update-manager -d
<sllide> ah
<sllide> haha
<sipior> sobersabre: is it perhaps cached at the client end?
<teurastaja> i made a configuration mistake in alsa and now i cant even get to my desktop (it freezes at the wallpaper). i know how to fix it (just need to go through single user mode) but with grub2 (more used to the original and boot0 from *BSD), but i want to know about specific ubuntu initialisations and mounting i need to do in that process (nevermind the bad config i made i dont need help with this just single user)
<Zhenya> hi guys, a n00b here who keeps getting kernel panics with blinking caps lock and black unresponsive screen
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  i saw a gnome panel applet that let me mouse over program icon and just scroll the wheel also. (if you got a scroll wheel/area)
<enriq> sllide, the backup advice holds :)
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: i haven't think on that, it's cool, but i will try a little bit more on the Caps Lock, it feels more like the tab key
<Zhenya> any suggestions? I updated from 9.10 to 10.04
<Pici> geekphreak, Cynthia, enriq: Please DO NOT use -d    that is for updating to the latest DEVELOPMENT release.
<cpp_> geekphreak: sorry ... same mess :-(
<Cynthia> then, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<geekphreak> Pici:  i was just correcting his spellings :)
<teurastaja> do i just append a "1" to the kernel line?
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: changing windows with mouse scroll?
<nocturnus> preferably, one that automatically downloads and installs?
<raeesi> jack__: im in pardus, is that needs to boot with live? or i can edit that in Pardus also?
<geekphreak> aaw cpp_
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  yes. ive seen it done in other windos managers also.
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  or remap extra mouse buttons
<jack__> raeesi: i guess it depends on what is installed to your mbr
<enriq> Pici, aggg I already did it... what do I do now?
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  for example i got 4 terminals open. I mouse over the terminal icon, and roll the wheel.  -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/dockbarx-030-released-with-window.html
<teurastaja> what do i need to mount/initialise in single-user mode?
<nocturnus> Dr_Willis: do you know?
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: ye, i could just click on the window, actually that's what i do, but it is very very slow, keyboard shorcuts are faster
<enriq> sllide, they warn me not to use -d as this is dev version
<Codenut> are there any apps to secure on my drive without them being visible?
<Dr_Willis> j0hn:  there IS a feature where you can mouse to a corner and get a expose (showing all the windows in a smaller layout)
<Zhenya> guys i keep getting kernel panis
<nocturnus> Dr_Willis: brb
<Zhenya> panics
<sllide> well thats a bit late now
<Zhenya> what can i do? how do i reinstall my kernel or whatever?
<ima> hello I cant acces my usb hard disk I get a "PolicyKit" error..anyone?
<Dr_Willis> bbl -  :)
<urlwolf> don't like terminus for kate
<brah-> such big words
<brah-> for a LIL man
<Cynthia> ima: that might be a bug, please search bugs.launchpad.net for relevant information
<urlwolf> problem is, on kate most monospace fonts don't have bold
<urlwolf> no idea why
<babyface1> what to do if I receive this error "this action would require the installation of packages from not  authenticated sources" when installing something from Ubuntu Software center?
<sipior> Zhenya: when did the kernel panics start? right after install?
<enriq> when I mount my ntfs partition thousands of i/o errors block me
<Pici> enriq: As 10.10 isn't open yet, you shouldn't have a problem, but you should make sure it says that its going to upgrade to Lucid
<urlwolf> on gtk, they do show bold
<Zhenya> sipior: CORRECT! :D
<Pici> brah-: Do you have a support question?
<sipior> brah-: wrong channel, i hope?
<geekphreak> cpp_: man it sure is wierd , sure a bug
<daniel_b_> http://pastie.org/943553
<daniel_b_> i dont see anything wrong with that
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: ya, i have think on those options, but i am more than accustomed to use Alt+Tab
<daniel_b_> but booting still fails
<enriq> Pici, but without the -d will it install 10.04?
<cpp_> geekphreak: pretty sure its a bug ...just not sure about the workaround ... I was thinking....
<geekphreak> cpp_:  did it ever work?
<sipior> Zhenya: might simply be dodgy hardware. did the live cd have any trouble running on your computer?
<Berk> anyone know about 10.04 64bit and flash issues? i upgraded from 9.10, without any apparent problems, but now i can't view flash content, all yesterday when i had firefox prompting me to install missing plugins, it wouldn't show any plugins that i could install. today it's bringing up flash, gnome sfw player and gnash, when selecting to install flash it tells me that it's already installed and still won't load the content
<Pici> enriq: use -c to upgrade to a new release.
<teurastaja> anyone could just tell me about the single-user booting process in ubuntu? ive done it on freebsd and fedora but i dont think its the same on ubuntu
<wizard_> Berk: install adobeflash-nonfree or whatever its called in teh repos.
<Zhenya> i didnt do a live cd upgrade
<Zhenya> went straight through kpackage
<Zhenya> i cam from 9.10
<Cynthia> Berk: if you understand the risks of beta software, you can get 64-bit Flash 10 beta for Linux from Adobe Labs <http://labs.adobe.com/>
<enriq> sllide, apparently the correct option is -c
<cerneula> hello, I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a hp compaq dc7800 but I get no sound at all. Everything seems to be alright, but no sound. Could anybody help? Thank you
<j0hn> Dr_Willis: could you set your Alt+Tab hotkey to Alt+Caps lock just to see if it happens the same thing that happens to me?
<ritus> hi everybody, I had tried to remove a demaged package with synaptic, on terminal with apt-get purge, remove but is dosent work. Please help me to fix this problem?
<cpp_> geekphreak: doing a MAILDIR-sync .... reading from IMAP4 ...storing it in a MAILDIR, locally ... let Evolution "connect" to that MAILDIR ...and wupti ... three-way sync'ing ?
<bracki> Can anybody tell me how i can remove flashplugin-nonfree? apt-get remove --purge and dpkg -ÜP fail.
<enriq> help me to mount a corrupted ntfs partition (many i/o errors when I do)
<Zhenya> sipior: I never had this problem before the upgrade
<geekphreak> ok cpp_
<cpp_> geekphreak: It didn't work perfectly in Ubuntu 8.04 ... but the workaround was just to push the "refresh" button ...and everything worked.
<wizard_> bracki: do you use a GUI or a CLI?  If GUI, just un mark the package in Synaptic.
<StrangeCharm> what's a simple graph-drawing program that i can use to generate function plots for use in documents?
<bracki> CLI
<Chiang> from ubuntu to windows is painfull, my brain hurts and I want linux back :(
<wizard_> bracki: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<bracki> won't work
<amir_varasteh> hi. can i increase the size of Home partition without losing data ?
<wizard_> bracki: sudo apt-get purge packagename?
<bracki> no, neither
<bracki> that's why im asking
<geekphreak> amir_varasteh:  always backup while working with partitions
<teurastaja> 4th try: help for ubuntu specifics on single-user booting process
<cpp_> geekphreak: I'm just having config. difficulties with the MAILDIR-sync software ...that comes with Ubuntu ...there seems to be no exmaple-files ...and the "grammer" of it, is not well documented.
<wizard_> bracki: sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer ?
<amir_varasteh> geekphreak : how can i get backup ? if my home formated , how can i recover it ?
<sipior> Zhenya: i've never used kpackage, sorry. you might try grabbing a live cd and see if it doesn't exhibit the same problems.
<stliu> histo, i have a properties file (e.g. a=b), then how do i get "b" with grep or perl or sed?
<Zhenya> sipior: the problem is so erratic that i cant reproduce it on demand
<geekphreak> amir_varasteh: backup to external / dvd online?
<Zhenya> do you know if there is a method to rewrite the kernel?
<cpp_> geekphreak: (I'm using "isync")
<Pici> StrangeCharm: gnuplot or octave?
<bracki> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<StrangeCharm> Pici, are they easy to use?
<WXZ> I have a problem with vbox resolution
<Pici> StrangeCharm: I don't remember :/
<WXZ> when I change the resolution to 1024x768 the screen resizes
<amir_varasteh> geekphreak: dvd
<WXZ> http://imgur.com/mYTG8&XdsTv&VJe6G
<wizard_> bracki: can you open X and just use synaptic?  Much easier.
<sipior> Zhenya:  what exactly would you rewrite it with? if you need to, you may want to go back to 9.10, if it was stable for you. that will necessitate a reinstall, however.
<amir_varasteh> geekphreak: just write home data into dvd ?
<WXZ> pic 1 is what it looks like at the highest rest; pic 2 is what happens when I change the res; pic 3 is what I want it to look like
<j0hn> I have a problem changing the Alt+Tab hotkey to Alt+Caps Lock, switching between windows it will only change between 2 windows =S, anyone?
<geekphreak> amir_varasteh:  any important data that you wana backup, like emails/address book, your download/bookmarks
<Oer> WXZ, did you insall guest-additions ?
<WXZ> yes
<Zhenya> sipior: i am a n00b so my question maybe badly written, but i thought maybe my kernel was corrupted during dl/writing
<Zhenya> and just wante to reinstall it
<AI_theos> hey i get this message when i try to install harpia through synaptic "harpia: Depends: libcv-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<WXZ> setting it to the res I want (1024x768) and then resizing the window doesn't work
<amir_varasteh> geekphreak: and if home has been formatted , then what should i do ?
<wizard_> Zhenya: probably not a kernal error.  Just reinstall from CD or USB, or UNetbootin.
<sipior> Zhenya: you're currently running the final release of 10.04, right?
<Cynthia> bracki: Did you install Flash Player outside of the package system? Also, please try each of the following packages: flashplugin flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree - they should be aliases for each other, but you never know
<geekphreak> amir_varasteh:  alwys have a backup partition, why dont people make it :)
<Zhenya> sipior: correct
<j0hn> I have a problem changing the Alt+Tab hotkey to Alt+Caps Lock, switching between windows it will only change between 2 windows =S http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469783, anyone?
<Zhenya> wizard_: will that delete my whole OS?
<wizard_> amir_varasteh: there may not be much you can do.  Some software can recover lost files, however.
<wizard_> Zhenya: yes, isnt that waht you want?
<Maddeth1> geekphreak: some people dont have enough partition space ;)
<westinghouse> is there a ubuntu version for drifters?
<sobersabre> sipior: what do you mean by "it" ?
<AI_theos> any help?
<wizard_> Zhenya: it will reinstall the OS.  Backup your data and reinstall.
<Pici> j0hn: Have you looked through the options in System>Preferences>keyboard?  Through the advanced options?
<geekphreak> Maddeth1: ubuntuone and other options there :d
<Zhenya> just want to fix the problem :P
<sipior> sobersabre: the dns response, of course.
<sobersabre> sipior: if it is, I was supposed to see a dns A and PTR entries added on the server. right ?
<sipior> westinghouse: drifters? hobos and such?
<bracki> wizard_: Doesnt work
<wizard_> Zhenya: didnt you say there was some sort of kernal error after installing?  Just reinstall and make sure your DVD or CD wasnt corrupted.  Check the md5 hash.
<sobersabre> (as you're guessing, it isn't happening)
<kmdm> Hey all - anyone got any advice for things I can do to try and upgrade a 1and1 colo server from 8.04 to 10.04 ? post-upgrade it doesn't come back up and I don't have a serial console to see what's going on... :-/
<wizard_> bracki: using synaptic doesnt work?  I find that hard to believe unless you've done something weird to the system.
<sobersabre> I tried to increase logging verbosity of the DNS service, but this doesn't work for some reason)
<Zhenya> wizard_: all i know that once in a while my computer will get a black screen with a non movable cursur and the caps lock light will be blinking
<AI_theos> should i repeat my question?
<bracki> It cannot solve the problem
<Zhenya> seems to have more frequently with amorok running
<aapzak> running amd64 lucid and I want to install some 32bits libs. Why does sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename_i386.deb not install in some libs32 directory?
<sipior> sobersabre: yes, but if you changed those entries, the client may still be making use of the old values.
<westinghouse> i need a  special ubuntu version for drifters
<geekphreak> cpp_:  still there?
<penguin42> aapzak: It's not that smart
<wizard_> westinghouse: say that so it makes sense.
<sipior> westinghouse: perhaps you could be clearer about what you mean.
<AI_theos> aint i visible?
<Pici> westinghouse: You know the rules of this channel, please try to make sense.
<aapzak> penguin42: is there any way to force it?
<penguin42> aapzak: If you want 32bit libs on ubuntu you have to install 32bit specific libs; e.g. ia32libs
<wizard_> westinghouse: CrunchBang Linux.
<cpp_> geekphreak: oh yes :-)
<aapzak> penguin42: I have those but need libmotif too
<cpp_> geekphreak: I'm waiting for a miracle :-D
<wizard_> AI_theos: yes, all in one line.  If somone doesnt answer be patient an ask in a few minutes.
<geekphreak> cpp_:  i got another idea :d
<wizard_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cpp_> geekphreak: cool...I'm all ears :-)
<westinghouse> it has to be lightweight
<geekphreak> cpp_: the emails that you trying to download, just have attachment, no message/text inside it?
<sobersabre> sipior: my idea of "DNS update" is to attempt and connecto to a dns service with something.
<AI_theos> hey i get this message when i try to install harpia through synaptic "harpia: Depends: libcv-dev but it is not going to be installed"
<penguin42> aapzak: Ah, I sympathise, but there's no easy way - what you can do is extract a 32bit deb into a tar by hand and untar it in your own subdirectory
<westinghouse> becaause the more programs installed, more heavy it is
<wizard_> westinghouse: Google CrunchBang.
<sobersabre> so basically I am supposed to see some traffic to the dns service. right ?
<sipior> sobersabre: yes, indeed.
<aapzak> penguin42: ok, I can do that. Was affraid it would be something like that. Thanks
<penguin42> aapzak: The Fedora approach to 32/64 works a lot better
<cpp_> geekphreak: nope ... some have attachments ...some don't ... all usually have a body text ... if anything, then sometimes just the "signature"
<Oer> westinghouse, install only the programms you need, as i never heard about slowing down ubuntu when installing a lot of software.
<sobersabre> sipior: trying..,
<wizard_> Oer: he means size not speed, I assume.  MOre apps does not make something slower.
<geekphreak> cpp_: add there address to addressbook , just incase , ummm , tried using to do via another account?
<z0rt|work> are any of you experiencing video crashes with lucid?
<Dr_Willis> z0rt|work:  if we all say No.. will that help?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<z0rt|work> :)
<cpp_> geekphreak: ?
<geekphreak> cpp_:  let me break it down,  > did you try to create a test user on system, then login from it to test evol.
<Wipster> aloha, got a bit of a problem I try and install a driver for my printer and it says unmet dependancy libcupsys2 so I try and install it, but it seems to redirect to libcups2
<Wipster> will my program break or can I tell it about the rename?
<ritus> the package name is pips-snx110
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal, because I thought it wasn't needed anymore, and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but still...
<cpp_> geekphreak: yes (I have several computers here ... and virtual environments ...and _all_ is not working)
<aapzak> penguin42: funny you should say that, I'm a OS hopper and hop between ubuntu and fedore nowadays
<acicula> Wipster, libraries often use symlinking its normal
<z0rt|work> my home box is win7/ubuntu and i haven't really found a need to boot into win7 lately
<ritus> and it is a driver for epson stylus dx4450
<Wipster> acicula, so can I install the .deb and just ignore the dependency wanrnings?
<acicula> IsmAvatar, hal is removed on upgrade
<acicula> IsmAvatar, there should be no need to add it yourself?
<acicula> err ermove
<acicula> Winball, no
<geekphreak> well bbl
<runa> heyas. I upgraded to Lucid and now my localtime is 1 hour before it should be. I'm in GMT-3, I configured it in tzdata but nothing changed, it evens shows: Universal Time is now:  Mon May  3 14:28:24 UTC 2010. / Local time is now:      Mon May  3 17:28:24 GMT-3 2010. which makes no sense (is GMT-3 not +3!). Any hints?
<acicula> err Winball no
<anon__> hey guys. i want to start programming with gtk+. is there a way to install everything i need from the software-center?
<anon__> what would i need to install?
<acicula> Wipster, dependencies are not quite the same as libraries, though they are similar in purpose
<IsmAvatar> acicula, on upgrade, hal was not removed.
<IsmAvatar> acicula, so I removed it myself, and now I can't get past the purple boot screen.
<Dr_Willis> anon__:  the apt-get build-deps for a gtk app would pull in most everythign needed to build that specicic ap.. and thus for most other gtk apps as well
<kaie> with ubuntu 10.04, my box fails to boot into osx (worked with 9.10). osx automatically reboots immediately. osx needs boot parameter "cpus=1", and I suspect the latest grub fails to pass that on, despite being used in the grub script.
<eduran> hi to everybody!
<IsmAvatar> apparently x still needs hal
<Wipster> acicula, ok - dpkg doesn;t want to configure the package untill it sees that dep, which ofcourse I cant get
<Chiang> how to check version on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> anon__:  ie: -->   sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal
<leagris> runa, do you dualboot with Windows. Windows set system clock to locale time and linux default to setting localetime to GMT.
<_pg_> Chiang: system, admin, about ubuntu i think
<acicula> Wicked, why not, typically dependencies are resolved via the repositories, if that is not the case you may be trying to install a deb package manually not appropriate for your ubuntu version
<jimmy51_> is there a command that will force the re-installation of all of the video components?
<leagris> runa, linux default to setting _system clock_ to GMT
<anon__> thanks :)
<Chiang> how to check the version of ubuntu in the terminal?
<acicula> Wicet, you can ignore dependencies and hope it will still work but the dependency manager will continiously wimper about the missing dependency, even if you manually drop a library/link it to something that does provide the dependency
<_pg_> Chiang: ah. couldnt tell ya
<Pici> Chiang: lsb_release -a
<zagabar> I have a domain name (pallkars.net) that points to the IP of my server. The server runs ubuntu. Is there a way that I can point a subdomain of the domain (klopp.pallkars.net) to a second server that does not have an external IP, but an internal one under the first server through ICS(192.168.0.4)? Like using virtual hosts or something to point the traffic from a subdomain to that internal IP or something. Ideas?
<_pg_> Pici: good to know
<Chiang> thanks
<acicula> Wipster, see above to Wicked/Wicet
<runa> leagris: no dualboot, just linux
<anon__> the package build-dep doesnt exist
<Wipster> acicula, keep going you will eventually get my name lol, the problem is the deb wants libcupsys2 but in ubuntu libcupsys2 forwards to libcups2
<Dr_Willis> anon__:  its not a package - its a command to apt-get
<Dr_Willis> anon__:  ->   $ sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal
<revberaldo> has somebody had problems with AIT X550 Sapphire (a PCI-E 3D card) on Ubuntu 10.04?
<acicula> zagabar, reverse apache proxy, reverse nat, linuxvirtualserver.org ip loadbalancing, all can do that
<antonio_> hi, sudo apt-get install -d package, now where is it?
<acicula> zagabar, or in your case with ics just port forwarding will seem to do the trick
<anon__> okay, it works
<anon__> what dies it do now?
<keith_hanson> Hi all :) I just got the latest ubuntu desktop, and am attempting to switch to awesome for my window manager. I was curious if anyone knows the utilities that run during the default gnome boot that enable sound?
<leagris> runa does the problem solves if you sync your clock to an NTP server with: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org && sudo hwclock --systohc ?
<anon__> does*
<m4rtin> hi all, I just upgraded to Lucid and, after reboot, I cannot get X server to start headless. Any help much appreciated please!
<keith_hanson> I have pulseaudio running atm.
<zagabar> acicula: but in what config file do I set a subdomain to point to a internal IP? What terms can I use to google forth info about it?
<chiggavelli> can somebody gimme default 10.04 repository list?
<acicula> zagabar, a subdomain does not resolve to an internal ip
<acicula> zagabar, its an external reference system to an interal adress, its simply not possible
<balkierode> I wanna download ubuntu 10.04. I've a poor internet connection. Which ubuntu mirror support partial download and resume option.
<awaad> I browsed some web pages using Firefox on Ubuntu 10.04 and then I closed it, when I tried to open it again it didn't open
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<zagabar> acicula: Yeah, but can't I use virtual hosts or something to redirect traffic from a subdomain to a internal IP?
<IsmAvatar> balkierode: try a torrent
<acicula> if you want to have myhost.atmydomain.com point to an internal adress you need to use apache vhost to define the myhost on your external ip and reverse proxy it
<bastid_raZor> balkierode: use torrents instead of a mirror
<xangua> balkierode: use the torrent
<erUSUL> balkierode: torrent? any webserver this days support resumming the download of files
<chiggavelli> so can somebody gimme default 10.04 repository list?
<IsmAvatar> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<erUSUL> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<chiggavelli> !repository
<chiggavelli> !repositories
<IsmAvatar> !repo
<runa> leagris: nope. ntpdate says drift was minimal. do you think this makes sense? IMHO GMT-3 should be 'before' than UTC http://pastebin.me/c90dd4109671c88441cf8b581a822c77
<Pici> chiggavelli: See the message ubottu just said.
<chiggavelli> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ZeiP> How do I change my primary display (the one that holds menus etc.) – I have a display in both DVI and VGA ports, and Ubuntu thinks the VGA one is the primary when it should be DVI.
<awaad> I browsed some web pages using Firefox on Ubuntu 10.04 and then I closed it, when I tried to open it again it didn't open
<awaad> Any one can help, Please ?
<chiggavelli> Pici so where should be list?
<hypetech> awaad, 'killall firefox' in a terminal should kill it
<shining> lucid is really full of fail :)
<teicah> how do I preventa window resizing in Lucid? I am using metacity.
<ritus> Hi everybody. I'm not able to remove a broken package. I had tried with synaptic and on terminal with apt get but dosn't work. The package name is pips-snc110 and it is a driver for epson stylus dx4450
<teicah> preventa=prevent
<ctk> How do I set all files with a .odt extension to use a specific icon?
<Kitsune> hi everyone, um, is it ok to ask a hardware question here? its sorta an ubuntu question too i guess.. the reason im asking if its ok is because its not a "problem" or "error" or anything..
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal, because I thought it wasn't needed anymore, and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I still get stuck at the same spot.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 23m in #ubuntu-classroom
<Pici> chiggavelli: System>Adminstration>Software Sources
<MrKeuner> hi, my laptop does not suspend if idle 10 minutes. (and sometimes it hibernates when I expect it to suspend, although the battery was not critically low) How can I track this problem?
<acicula> IsmAvatar, does rescue mode work?
<sipior> shining: thanks for letting us know.
<fabianhjr> Hi everyone, alarm-clock is closing after a few minutes. Just Upgraded to lucid.
<acicula> MrKeuner, check the settings in the powermanager
<chiggavelli> Pici i know that but there is no default list on that trigger !repo
<IsmAvatar> acicula: you mean recovery?
<Pici> chiggavelli: Why should there be?
<MrKeuner> acicula, I did that, somehow it does not do what it is siupposed to do
<acicula> IsmAvatar, thought it was called rescue mode in grub, recovery on the livecd
<chiggavelli> hmm dunno i need it becouse i think im deleted some part of it
<fabianhjr> And the mouse is a bit odd. When I am on the top the pointer jumps to the buttom. Same with the left; it jusmps to the right; only the last pixel.
<leagris> runa, the tzdata looks wierd, didn't you select a country/city?
<MrKeuner> acicula, is there a power manager log ?
<Pici> chiggavelli: Using System>Admininstration>Software Sources you can reset your sources.list.
<acicula> MrKeuner, then i dont know why it has other ideas about hibernate/suspend
<IsmAvatar> acicula: it's listed as recovery for me *shrug*. I'll try it.
<nocturnus> is there an automatic ubuntu installer?
<acicula> MrKeuner, err not sure, but there is a way to make it spit out debug messaqges to logfiles
<nocturnus> please?
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: Can I ask another question?
<EgYPaRaDoX> define automatic ubuntu installer
<shining> sipior: you're welcome, I hope I can provide more info about why everything is falling apart. I can only boot with the old 31 kernel in recovery mode, and then choose "resume normally". normal boot just gets stuck at a late stage without giving any useful information.
<leagris> runa, updated your paste with paste for my current setup: http://pastebin.me/4b48f0dfd3659ce86361afc05ecbc6d2
<acicula> !custom
<anonunga> How to change computer name on Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition
<IsmAvatar> acicula: didn't seem to get me anywhere. It just booted up a terminal.
<acicula> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<runa> leagris: I had America/Argentina/Buenos_Aires but it was not working. I now switched back to it and it shows the correct time in Local time, but still I run 'date' and I get one hour before.
<nocturnus> ubuntu website has changed, how can i download ubuntu64 desktop?
<erUSUL> !hostanme | anonunga
<zagabar> acicula: I solved it by creating an openVPN tunnel from the sub server.
<shining> sipior: the most annoying is that I couldn't even figure out how to access grub2, I had to change its config to access it (ie boot livecd, mount /, chroot, fix config, update-grub)
<sipior> shining: fix your attitude, then we'll see about your computer.
<erUSUL> !hostname | anonunga
<ubottu> anonunga: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Stormcr0w> wildbat: I've activated filesharing on some of my folders (again, remember this is a brand new installation), but when I restart, filesharing does not work. I have to physically go into folder properties, deactivate it and reactivate it for it to work again.
<nocturnus> how can i install ubuntu?
<nocturnus> hello please?
<Pici> nocturnus: Click the "alternative download options" button
<IsmAvatar> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<EgYPaRaDoX> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<nocturnus> Pici: why is it 'alternate'
<daimoni> hi. I noticed documentation for 10.04 still isn't available. any timeline for that?
<EgYPaRaDoX> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Pici> nocturnus: Its just an alternative selection.  Nothing wrong with that.
<anon__> i still have trouble instaling gtk+. the include-files still dont seem to exist
<nocturnus> Pici: how do you install it onto another hardrive?
<acicula> anon__, install dev versions of the packages
<anon__> of what packages
<chiggavelli> after upgrade average load increased :(
<anon__> ?
<nocturnus> Pici: i dont want to burn it, will extracting it just suffice?
<daimoni> https://help.ubuntu.com/ <- heelp! :P where's the 10.04 documentation!
<Pici> nocturnus: No ,you'll need to burn it to a CD.
<acicula> anon__, the once you need include files for
<nocturnus> Pici: what the hell? i dont want to
<nocturnus> i want to install it ot a hardrive
<Pici> !install > daimoni  (see pm from ubottu for more install options)
<nocturnus> huh?
<acicula> anon__, lib<someting> packages just provide the runtime libraries. lib<something>-dev provide the compile time components like include files
<ritus> Hi everybody. I'm not able to remove a broken package. I had tried with synaptic and on terminal with apt get but dosn't work. The package name is pips-snc110 and it is a driver for epson stylus dx4450
<Pici> nocturnus: See the pm from ubottu for more install options.
<ratius> Does anyone got network issues after upgrading from karmic to lucid (server edition)? I use a static ip address with DNS servers that worked super fine with karmic and now I can't even ping gateway (and yes the gateway accepts pings) anymore on lucid. (sry if double asked I got disconnected)
<ftab> How can I apply adium-theme-ubuntu to pidgin ?
<nocturnus> i didnt get one
<leagris> runa, updated your paste with testing America/Argentina on my lucid
<nocturnus> wheres the pm
<anon__> i have a .c file which i wrote mself
<ftab> I am using Lucid Lynx
<Pici> nocturnus: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<anon__> or copied for that matter
<daimoni> Pici: the thing is - i would like to see how ubuntu server virtualization has improved in 10.04 since hardy, if it would be good enough as VPS host instead of RHEL.
<SingAlong> is there anyway to get an alternate ISO so that I can update my netbook edition offline?
<FoxWolf> is there any way to group icons together (like if you have multiple chrome windows open) to have them all in one instead of have a tab for each?
<anon__> i got libgtk2.0-dev installed
<Pici> daimoni: You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server.
<IsmAvatar> ritus: try using dpkg --configure to fix the broken package
<Oer> ftab, open appearences > themes & drag the tar.gz to your theme and drop it
<daimoni> okay
<mikec2> I want to install Ubuntu from a USB drive. Currently downloading an ISO. I read the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - It mentions you can use Linux/Windows/Mac to create the USB image, but then only provides instructions for how to do it with Linux and Windows... I have a Mac...
<mikec2> Ideas?
<zoug> mikec2, use unetbootin
<ftab> Oer, I am referring to applying adium message style to pidgin in lucid lynx
<mikec2> That's a Mac app?
<tommjames> anybody had any problems installing 10.04? like the whole thing hanging after the monitor goes off for some reason
<zoug> mikec2, i guess..it is
<mikec2> Will search. Thanks
<IsmAvatar> tommjames: mine hangs on the purple boot screen :-p
<Oer> oh pidgin, sorry, pidgin i don't know ftab
<Oer> pidgin has also preferences, did you search in it ?
<tommjames> well i just noticed that the purple boot screen requires you to press a button on your keyboard to make anything happen. apparently the completely meaningless image at the bottom of the screen is meant to indicate this
<sipior> Pici: it is pretty silly that there doesn't appear to be a link to the 10.04 "Official Ubuntu Documentation" yet. is there normally a lag between release and the web site documentation? (i rarely go there, so don't notice myself)
<benkong2> !reconfigure splash
<tommjames> after i do that tho the CD just spins a bit and then it all hangs
<tommjames> pathetic
<anonunga> ubottu: Was the permanent fix performed with sudo?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IsmAvatar> tommjames: I don't see an image at the bottom of the screen, and pressing a button does nothing. Maybe we're thinking of different boot screens.
<benkong2> !plymouth
<ftab> Oer yes but that seems to have no clue
<Pici> sipior: I agree.
<casper3>  Dragon Player doesn't play flv files well in lycid, can anyone help me?
<runa> leagris: well, mine looks similar, but running date later says the timezone is EDT Mon May  3 10:42:02 EDT 2010
<ritus> <IsmAvatar> it's don't work
<zoug> mikec2, oops, its not for macs
<funkyHat> FoxWolf: if you use a panel such as docky instead of the normal gnome panel task list you can do  that
<_pg_> casper3: update flash? try vlc?
<FoxWolf> funkyHat, is that like the mac dock?
<anonunga> erUSUL: Can you confirm if the command put forward by ubottu requires sudo? I've just performed both actions with sudo without thinking :(
<FoxWolf> or jus the same as the one already in ubuntu
<casper3> updated flash, I don't want to use VLC player...
<leagris> runa, what happend if you force tzdata to ART zone ?
<funkyHat> FoxWolf: it looks quite like it, yes, but it has a "stretch" mode which makes it behave more like the win 7 taskbar
<studentz> caspar3 also swfdec from synaptic
<ritus> IsmAvatar: it'don't work
<FoxWolf> T.T
<FoxWolf> i will have a look at it
<mikec2> zoug: Ok. Will keep looking for something. The instructions on that page are odd though. Why bother even mentioning the Mac if there are no instructions for how to do it with a Mac
<funkyHat> FoxWolf: if you're on Lucid there's a version in the repos, otherwise I think you'd have to add a ppa
<runa> leagris: I upgraded to lucid and my clock was 1 hour behind
<Mcl0vin> hey folks, i would like to know "What is the different between apt & aptitude?" where can i read about it?
<zoug> mikec2, yeah, true..
<Chiang> hello, how to boot with grub2 a wmi file inside an .iso from usb-stick?
<penguin42> Mcl0vin: aptitutde is a bit newer than apt-get and has a few smarter things about trying to figure out the right resolution to a conflict
<_pg_> zoug: trying to make bootable usb on teh mac?
<zoug> mikec2, can you extract iso's in mac?
<zoug> _pg_, yeah mikec2 wants it
<_pg_> zoug: yeah
<_pg_> zoug: for ubuntu?
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I think I've wrecked something this time. I was going to format my hdd to ntfs, right? So I read I needed to dismount it first. Problem is now it doesn't want to seem to mount again and gparted can't start up anymore. I can't even run it off the same bus channel as my 3G usb modem
<zoug> _pg_, for mac
<Stormcr0w> Hi all. I've activated filesharing on some of my folders (this is a brand new 10.04 installation), but when I restart, filesharing does not work. I have to physically go into folder properties, deactivate it and reactivate it for it to work again.
<_pg_> zoug: mikec2 its a pita but in the past ive used a livecd or vbox running a live ubuntu to make bootable usbs.
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal, because I thought it wasn't needed anymore, and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I still get stuck at the same spot.
<anonunga> erUSUL: the command in question was - edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts  - It is for changing the hostname (computer name :p). Can you confirm if this requires sudo?
<_pg_> zoug: mikec2 i havent found a better way on the mac. unetbootin is only for the winblows
<zoug> _pg_, thats a little more complicated
<zoug> _pg_, yeah sad enough
<_pg_> zoug: more complicated than whaty?
<zoug> _pg_, than a tool like unetbootin
<zoug> _pg_, i dont know any thing mac. :)
<_pg_> zoug: nr. not if you have a live disk or iso already.
<mikec2> _pg_/zoug: Think I'm just gonna borrow a friends Windows PC
<_pg_> mikec2: do you already have a live cd?
<mikec2> Nope. Currently downloading the iso
<mikec2> I don't actually have the box that I'm installing it on yet either
<zoug> _pg_, mikec2 : is there any way to extract iso and paste it to usb in mac?
<mikec2> Just getting prepared
<nocturnus> can you just extract the ubnutu iso to a hardrive, then install a bootloader, and it will work A?
<_pg_> zoug: yes but i dont think it will be bootable
<michl_> #ubuntu-berlin
<zoug> _pg_, it should be
<_pg_> mikec2: boot to the live disk, plug in your usb and run the usb startup disk creator
<_pg_> mikec2: easy as pie
<ratcheer> Mcl0vin: I have been told that it is best to use either apt-get or aptitude, exclusively. I.e., don't switch back and forth. I set myself up for aptitude and I prefer it.
<mikec2> Ah. Good idea
<_pg_> mikec2: what mac do you have? some wont boot from usb I could save you some time lol
<mikec2> Would need to burn a CD but I have some spare
<_pg_> mikec2: if you dont want to waste a cd you could use virtualbox and run the iso as live from that
<Micheal`> anyone else having issues with evolution?
<nocturnus> _pg_: will it work?
<_pg_> Micheal`: several billion years in im doing alright ;-)
<_pg_> nocturnus: will what work?
<mikec2> _pg_: I have a Macbook. I'll be installing this to an Acer Aspire Revo r3610 though
<zoug> mikec2, yeah, vbox solution is a go
<Oer> Micheal`, are you going to help them ?
<nocturnus> _pg_: if i just extract the iso to a hardrive and then install a bootloader
<_pg_> mikec2: oohhh ok.
<mikec2> Ok. I'll go grab virtualbox
<Micheal`> lol thanks _pg_  i meant the mail client after the upgrade it isnt working for me
<studentz> KVM how cli to increase the hd size?
<IsmAvatar> I'm personally a little disappointed with evolution. I mena, opposable thumbs are pretty cool, but I still feel pretty weak.
<BaseBallBoy> Is there a file or command that tells you what all packages you have on your computer?
<_pg_> nocturnus: i dont know. if it does let me know. save me time everytime i need to make a bootable usb
<acicula> dpkg -l
<Cyc`> Hi im running ubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to create a network bridge but nothing i've tried has worked so far. This is the setup im trying to achieve: Laptop connects to internet through wifi. laptop connects to a switch via lan, ps3 connects to the switch via lan. Both ps3 and laptop have static ip address. The idea being the ps3 connects to the internet through the laptop. And I can stream stuff to ps3 through lan. Any ide
<Cyc`> as?
<_pg_> IsmAvatar: yeah i mean I still can't fly? thats garbage
<IsmAvatar> agreed
<zoug> _pg_, i once installed win7 that way..havnt tried ubuntu
<nocturnus> _pg_: you can juse use unetbootin to make a bootable sub
<nocturnus> _pg_: usb
<_pg_> nocturnus: yeah, from winblows
<Hal_> dem"in the heat of the night
<nocturnus> _pg_: _pg_ there's a GUI thing for that too
<ritus> IsmAvatar: have you any next idea
<anonunga> Well it worked so thanks to the ubottu bot :)
<Kitsune> Cyc` sounds exactly like what i did with my xbox a few years back, i was on winxp at the time, but maybe i can help root out a solution for ubuntu ^^
<IsmAvatar> no
<_pg_> Cyc`: what is working/not working?
<ritus> thanks
<Cyc`> Kitsune, yeh it works on windows 7 perfectly
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I still get stuck at the same spot.
<Cyc`> _pg_, i tried creating a bridge however couldn't get that to connect to wireless as it had no wireless extensions, tried ics through ubuntu and through firestarter
<nocturnus> how to mount an iso?
<IsmAvatar> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Tino1312> Hello!!
<IsmAvatar> nvm
<uzer> hallo. eine vielleicht etwas doofe frage: ich wollte ubuntu auf russisch umstellen (menüs und fenster), habe also unter "system / systemverwaltun / sprachunterstützung / Sprache hinzufügren/entfernen" Russisch samt aller Optionen hinzugefügt. nun steht es bei den Sprachen zwar in der Liste, ist aber deaktivert. heisst es nun, man kann ubuntu nicht auf russisch umstellen, oder gibts da ein trick?
<acicula> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_pg_> Cyc`: firestarter?
<blip-> hi all, I have a desktop running 8.10.  What should I expect if I dist-upgrade to 10.4 ?  thanks
<joris_> Is there a way to specify the path to  your private key when you connect to a server with ssh and nautilus?
<_pg_> blip-: pure awesomeness duh
<IsmAvatar> you should expect vast improvements and window buttons to migrate to the left :-p
<zoug> _pg_, lol
<iguanna> are there some command like the 'net send' from windows?
<ritus> somebody else has any idea to my problem that is that I'm not able to remove a broken package. I had tried with synaptic and on terminal with apt get but dosn't work. The package name is pips-snc110 and it is a driver for epson stylus dx4450
<bastid_raZor> how might make the entire top panel transparent.. a screenshot -->  http://imagebin.org/95404
<Cyc`> _pg_, its a firewall which has ics features
<_pg_> blip-: no problems at all. thats why theres 1770 people in here
<funkyHat> BaseBallBoy: dpkg --list will list all installed packages, but the output will be very long. You might want to do dpkg --list | less
<_pg_> lol
<iguanna> to send short message from IP to IP in the same LAN.
<wesguin> I like 10.04 so far.. can't get a game working in dosbox that worked fine in karmic
<IsmAvatar> bastid_raZor: right click, properties
<_pg_> Cyc`: try to get it all working without firewalls first. those can cause issues
<funkyHat> BaseBallBoy: that will send the output to less so you can scroll up and down the results and search for stuff
<BaseBallBoy> funkyHat, thanks
<blip-> _pg_, IsmAvatar:  and can I simply dist-upgrade or I must take some additional action since i'm skipping a few intermediate releases ?
<bastid_raZor> IsmAvatar: that worked for the left half but not where the indicator-applet or other applets reside
<p1und3r> does anyone know the method of getting 190 NVIDIA drivers to work in 10.04? I can get in only by re-install the NVIDIA package and sudo service gdm start right after, reboot won't work
<funkyMeta> joris_: If you add an entry to .ssh/config for the server you're connecting to you can specify an identity file there
<Cyc`> _pg_, i'm not using the firewall I only used to try and use its ics features
<_pg_> blip-: you can go right from 8.04 to 10.04 since theyre both lts AFAIK. can someone confirm?
<acicula> blip-, you cant upgrade to 10.04 from 8.10
<Kitsune> Cyc` my advice, connect laptop to wifi, connect ps3 directly to laptop using ethernet ports, use ics, you should be able to setup sharing on the ps3 like that :/ worked for me.. but again that was on winxp and an xbox360... so im not entirely sure how its gonna be for you, since i've never owned a ps3
<_pg_> acicula: ah
<joris_> funkyMeta: thanks
<IsmAvatar> blip-: assume you can just dist-upgrade. If it doesn't do the full upgrade, it'll at least get you from 8.10 to 9.04, and you can just repeat
<IsmAvatar> I assume*
<wesguin> it's alot faster to just burn an iso
<acicula> blip-, you can only skip releases with ubuntu lts, from 8.04 to 10.04 works, from 8.10 you have to upgrade to 9.04,and then 9.10 first
<Stormcr0w> Hi all. I've activated filesharing on some of my folders (this is a brand new 10.04 installation), but when I restart, filesharing does not work. I have to physically go into folder properties, deactivate it and reactivate it for it to work again.
<wesguin> unless you got lots of stuff to migrate
<blip-> acicula: thanks, so i'll just l dist-upgrade do it's job.
<ocs> hi. I'm trying to install 10.04  with the live cd. Unfortunately, it doesn't see any root filesystem. I obtain the same error with 9.10, while 9.04 works....
<acicula> blip-, you said you were on 8.10? so no it wont
<IsmAvatar> personally I prefer using the update manager's "upgrade" button. Yay gui.
<blip-> _pg_ , acicula: thanks
<joris_> funkyMeta: There is no config file in my .ssh
<FoxWolf> i tried installing docky
<_pg_> blip-: i gave you wrong info, revoke the thanks.
<FoxWolf> i tried installing docky, and it comes up with something about compositing
<p1und3r> anyone with NVIDIA get their drivers working in 10.04?
<acicula> FoxWolf, enable desktop effects under appearances
<WXZ> how do I stretch
<FoxWolf> acicula, i dunno if i can im on UNR
<FoxWolf> its greyed out
<zoug> p1und3r, yeah, which ones you have?
<WXZ> how do I stretch virtualbox on a lower resolution?
<acicula> FoxWolf, then you cant
<FoxWolf> T.T
<seismicmike> hey guys, I just tried to set up a lamp server, but I can't run sites that I have in my home directory at ~/www. I have the apache entry set up right, but I'm getting a 403 error
<p1und3r> zoug I have 190.53
<acicula> FoxWolf, id guess because of the video driver you use though, not because of UNR
<p1und3r> zoug im using them right now, but if I reboot it will go in to low graphics mode
<acicula> p1und3r, what video card
<ocs> hi. I'm trying to install 10.04  with the live cd. Unfortunately, it doesn't see any root filesystem. I obtain the same error with 9.10, while 9.04 works....
<p1und3r> zoug NVIDIA 9600M i think it is
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I still get stuck at the same spot.
<sharperguy> Just installed 10.04 on acer aspire one and compiz refuses to run. It worked out of the box in 9.10 :/
<blip-> _pg_: it's fine either way, it's an 8GB monster so it won't take long to upgrade :)
<b_boys150> Salut
<iflema> FoxWolf right click on the windows list and select either group when space is limited or always group
<b_boys150> ya t'il des français ,
<b_boys150> ?
<IsmAvatar> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<sharperguy> !fr
<WizardOfoz> Meh odd the Ubuntu boot didnt work!!
<b_boys150> !fr
<acicula> blip-, its diskspeed more then anything that limits you
<zoug> p1und3r, there is 195.36, you should try that, its latest.
<WXZ> how do I stretch the screen in virtualbox on a lower resolution than the host res?
<p1und3r> zoug ok, u think running that NVIDIA installer out of X will do the trick?
<barberan> hello
<acicula> blip-, depending on your migration need a fresh install will always be faster, 3 upgrades means fetching and upgrading probably between 4-8gb of deb files
<FoxWolf> iflema, what do you mean by 'windows list'
<zoug> p1und3r, yeah, the official nv drivers
<_pg_> blip-: i think bandwith is going to slow you down lol
<ratius> Does anyone got network issues after upgrading from karmic to lucid (server edition)? I use a static ip address with DNS servers that worked super fine with karmic and now I can't even ping gateway (and yes the gateway accepts pings) anymore on lucid.
<_pg_> blip-: i gave up my update it took 3 hrs from 9.10
<iflema> FoxWolf where the open windows are listed.... right click select properties and set the grouping option
<FoxWolf> there is no option for that
<p1und3r> zoug ok i'm grabbing these now, wish me luck, thanks for the heads up on new drivers
<FoxWolf> maybe because im on UNR
<zoug> p1und3r, cool!
<Stormcr0w> Hi all. I've activated filesharing on some of my folders (this is a brand new 10.04 installation), but when I restart, filesharing does not work. I have to physically go into folder properties, deactivate it and reactivate it for it to work again. Any ideas?
<uLinux> How do I stop ssh from starting on boot?
<uLinux> I CANT DO IT ON LUCID
<rgnr> кто нибудь знает прогу justvoip?
<thiebaude> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<uLinux> !ru | rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cpbtklogic> uLinux:  I figured it out the other day.
<thiebaude> lol
<wertik_rus> rgnr, )
<cpbtklogic> Services are now managed by upstart.
<wasutton3> how do i get a gpg key over a socks5 proxy?
<uLinux> cpbtklogic how can i change it
<uLinux> im nobo
<jack__> hi nobo
<rgnr> sorry )
<cpbtklogic> there are a bunch of ways uLinux
<uLinux> lol
<rgnr> any1 knows justvoip?
<uLinux> cpbtklogic tell me the easiest one .. gui
<penguin42> uLinux: Apparently by creating the file /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run
<cpbtklogic> uLinux:   I liked just adding the string start on never to the /etc/init/ssh.conf file
<uLinux> in karmic i just went to Preferences > Startup Apps
<uLinux> cpbtklogic post it pls
<cpbtklogic> change start on filesystem -> start on never.
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I still get stuck at the same spot.
<barberan> who plays Diabl-2 ?
<sharperguy> Fresh install of lucid compiz is giving me "libccs: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
 * penguin42 gently wonders why sshd's start script checks test -c /dev/null
<cpbtklogic> Oh... you are GUI inclined... hold on, someone mentioned an app for doing that.
<uLinux> ok
<seismicmike> my home folder was set to 700 by default. I just had to set it to 755 so I can run a local web server (for devel).... was it set to 700 b/c I installed ecryptfs?
<acicula> seismicmike, its set to 700 because noone but your user should be in there
<Stormcr0w> Hi all. I've activated filesharing on some of my folders (this is a brand new 10.04 installation), but when I restart, filesharing does not work. I have to physically go into folder properties, deactivate it and reactivate it for it to work again. Any ideas?
<cpbtklogic> uLinux: sorry... I can't find the tools name.
<uLinux> i'll do it by editing the file
<Hornet-> does anyone happen to be a raid expert?  the upgrade seems to have caused major problems, and my array is badly broken - need a bit of expert help to repair it.  details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9222336
<seismicmike> ok thx
<user1> Stormcr0w: I've always used smb.conf   much easier :)
<Name141> How do I get rid of the "OS Formerly known as Ubuntu" look ?
<Name141> I assume change the themes ?
<GhostWolf> hi all, can anyone please tell me how to remove the autocomplete for firefox? i've googled it and it says to go to tools->options, but the newest firefox doesn't have options in tools
<norbi905> Hello.  So i'v installed this Blackmagic card on two different Ubuntu machines, one running 9.10 and the other 10.04.  On a Windows machine this card gets recognized.  The two Ubuntu systems however does not recognize the card.  There is a Linux driver for it as well, but after installing the driver the card still doesn't show up.  Nothing is listed under /dev that resembles this device.
<acicula> Name141, you assume correctly, under preferences->appearance
<junkbit> GhostWolf, edit->prefs on Linux
<Name141> acicula: good, I never liked Prince and his purple
<cpbtklogic> uLinux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xpxVVbFG
<GhostWolf> junkbit, yes but where in the preferences?
<xangua> GhostWolf: edit> preferences
<uLinux> tks cpbtklogic
<Stormcr0w> user1: Thanks for the feedback, but are you really telling me that editing a conf file is easier than ticking a couple of boxes on the GUI?
<SuNk8> Dr_Willis, Are you online throughout the day? I've never seen a guy (not even a Dr specialised in love) to be so dedicated... ;-)
<mariusz> halo
<babbio> is there a way to extract all the images that are in a pdf????
<cpbtklogic> uLinux: Upstart is waiting for event messages.  the event 'never' is not output so... that blocks it from starting.
<ocs> "no root file system is defined. please correct this from partitioning menu" during installation from live cd... But I'm unable to correct it... what should I do? I don't have this error with 9.04 (on the same hardware)
<zoug> Stormcr0w, may be the samba demon doesnt load up at the beginning
<SuNk8> !ask | mariusz
<ubottu> mariusz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penguin42> babbio: pdfimages
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I think I've wrecked something this time. I was going to format my hdd to ntfs, right? So I read I needed to dismount it first. Problem is now it doesn't want to seem to mount again and gparted can't start up anymore. I can't even run it off the same bus channel as my 3G usb modem
<Stormcr0w> zoug: why would this happen and how can I fix it?
<babbio> i've tried but nothing happened
<acicula> ocs, if the cd fails to boot the first step is to check the disk for defects, available from the bootmenu
<cfm> Experiencing application segfaults on a new 10.04 installation.  Only 768MB RAM - could this be the problem?  (Will need to reinstall to add swap - can't use dd.)
<lat> I have a problem. Using msmtp authentication succeeds, but the server rejects the email saying that the headers contain no valid sender. Which header exactly could be causing this problem?
<GhostWolf> xangua, i understand but where in the prefs will it be? i've looked and i don't see nothing about autocomplete, i can't remember where i did this before
<acicula> cfm, lack of ram does not cause segfaults
<uLinux> reboot
<ocs> acicula: which application checks that? I'm on the live cd desktop, now
<junkbit> GhostWolf, most hidden settings you type about:config in the URL bar
<nocturnus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<acicula> cfm, bad hardware or bad code does though, is the segfault reproducible
<penguin42> cfm: I'd have thought it unlikely to cause segs; note you can add swap without repartitioning
<nocturnus> where in that guide does it show anything about copying files over?
<junkbit> GhostWolf, search for auto in there
<xangua> GhostWolf: edit> prefs> privacy
<sharperguy> Ok, is it normal that compiz didnt get installed? Just did a fresh install of ubuntu netbook edition 10.04
<Vigo> cfm: There are Minimalist or lightweight packages that you could use.
<acicula> ocs, you can do it in the bootmenu of the livecd
<nocturnus> how do you install ubuntu to a hardrive?
<cfm> acicula: Okay, thanks.  Yes, entirely reproducible.  apropos, dd, vim all segfault.  man opens then segfaults.
<ocs> acicula: I can't, now. otherwise I should reboot
<GhostWolf> xangua, ok then what?
<xangua> sharperguy: what does 'compiz --replace' in terminal says¿
<Name141> acicula: this new Lucid seems to be very laggy over Hardy.  Maybe I should have done an upgrade just from the ISO ?
<ocs> acicula: which is the name of the application?
<sharperguy> xangua, I have it now. But I had to install it
<Name141> acicula: wiping out Hardy
<junkbit> GhostWolf, oh yeah he's right for location bar set to nothing
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, to no avail
<acicula> ocs, its in the bootmenu of the livecd
<cfm> acicula: Have run a MemTest86+ and no RAM issues.  Machine previously ran WinXP fine.
<ocs> acicula: ..... read again
<zoug> Stormcr0w, usually smbd -D  works, and it should work out of the box.
<sharperguy> xangua, Pitivi doesnt seem to be there either. Maybe the installer messed up
<junkbit> GhostWolf, it says suggest using history and bookmarks change to nothing
<acicula> ocs, then reboot
<cfm> penguin42: Unfortunately without dd, cannot create a swap file!
<uLinux> cpbtklogic it worked
<GhostWolf> i found it, thanks for the help..
<uLinux> (ofc)
<Name141> acicula: All I hear is the hard drive grinding.. grinding..
<penguin42> cfm: Why can't you dd ?
<ywgx> which channel talk C++?
<ocs> acicula: this is not a good help
<acicula> Name141, how much memory do you have
<Name141> acicula: 320 MBs
<cfm> penguin42: dd segfaults instantly
<xangua> sharperguy: or maybe pitici isn't incluided in netbook remix
<acicula> ocs, the disc has a tool to check itself which can be selected at boot
<penguin42> cfm: Oh! Something much more serious is wrong then
<IsmAvatar> ywgx: ##c++
<Name141> 128-128-64
<penguin42> cfm: dd should not segfault
<acicula> ocs, if that does not suit you you are free to explore alternative approaches
<Pici> ywgx: ##C++  You'll need to be identified/registered to talk there.
<Pici> !register > ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx, please see my private message
<bob31> I am a little confused about the sendfile manpage in linux. it doesn't list EINTR. is sendfile() on linux uninterruptable?
<sharperguy> xangua, Maybe, but why wouldn't it? And why wouldn't compiz be installed?
<cfm> penguin42: No, it should not ;-)
<ocs> ok thnks acicula
<acicula> cfm, does this occur on the livecd as well?
<penguin42> cfm: strace dd ?
<duffydack> Is there a way to get a less ugly bootsplash using fglrx?
<acicula> cfm, does the system boot and load the graphic environment?
<acicula> Name141, and you are running ubuntu with firefox etc? can you open a console and type the output of free -m?
<cfm> acacula: livecd was... okay.  Horrible problems until I booted ide=nodma.  Did't have any segfaults though.
<Pici> bob31: Perhaps ##C or ##linux would be a more appropriate channel to ask in. Or even #ubuntu-kernel .  You may need to be registered/identified to speak in those channels.
<Pici> !register > bob31
<Name141> acicula: I see update-apt-xapi is eating up the CPU
<ubottu> bob31, please see my private message
<penguin42> cfm: Hmm needing nodma is odd - that smells weird
<Name141> acicula: whatever that is
<acicula> acicula, thats the update program
<Stormcr0w> zoug: Sorry, if I am pedantic, but what am I supposed to do with "smbd -D"? Type it in a terminal? Is my typing it once going to resolve the issue once and for all time? Do I add it to a startup file? Could you please be a little more specific? Thank you
<penguin42> cfm: Can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<cfm> acicula: Yes, graphical env boots fine
<crashev> there is no skype available by default in ubuntu/kubuntu 10.04 repos ?
<funkyHat> lat: From:
<Name141> acicula: the opt out of who ?
<acicula> cfm, hmm thats pretty odd
<cfm> penguin42: strace segfaults as well :-)  Unfortunately cannot past anything - no network access on that machine yet.
<acicula> Name141, que?
<Vigo> duffydack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<cfm> penguin42: paste*
<penguin42> cfm: Tell us about the machine
<Name141> acicula: oh I read that wrong
<Name141> Mem:           307        302          4          0          0         56
<cfm> penguin42: Athlon64 3500+, single SATA HDD, single IDE DVD-RW.  768 MB RAM in 512+256.  GeForce256 (yes, the really old one)
<Name141> -/+ buffers/cache:        246         61 | Swap:          462         70        392
<lat> funkyHat, from is set to my email address. Is that wrong?
<cfm> penguin42: Oh, and a Wi-Fi card without drivers installed uet.
<penguin42> cfm: Hmm nothing too odd
<funkyHat> lat: no that's right. Don't know what else would be the problem :/ sorry
<acicula> Name141, 320Mb is pretty low, and you probably have the matching processor and an older disk. So it must use the harddisk to simulate more memory on a disc which is already slow. so its not really surprising you find it laggy.
<penguin42> cfm: I'm guessing that whatever the reason that you had to do the nodma has caused corruption of something important
<Name141> acicula: PII 450 MHz
<cfm> penguin42, acicula: Ah, sorry just catching up - I see that 10.04 is not final released - I am using RC atm.  Is there any real difference?
<_pg_> Name141: niiiice
<cfm> penguin42,acicula: Sorry, is *now* released
<acicula> cfm, there are a few changes, should be taken care off by updating
<penguin42> cfm: 10.04 *is* final
<Name141> _pg_|acicula: top says " 1512 root      30  10 84988  52m 1484 R 55.9 17.1   4:53.53 update-apt-xapi
<Name141> is eating up the CPU
<zoug> Stormcr0w, yeah, type that in the terminal and log-off and log back in
<cfm> penguin42: Sorry, not -> now ;-)
<Name141> Whatever that is
<Stormcr0w> zoug: ok, thanks!
<lat> funkyHat, thanks anyway.
<Henry_BR> EMPATHY, could you help? 2 new bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/573810 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/573814
<acicula> Name141, even xubuntu/lubuntu will not set speed records on that kind of hardware really.
<smellynosery> Hi - When I go to system->Preferences-Sound, under the 'hardware' tab I can see my usb headset "C-Media USB~ Audio Device", but on the 'input' and 'output' pages I can't set it to be used. How can I start using it?
<cfm> acicula, penguin42: Okay, if there are any changes at all, I'll not waste your time any more - I'll grab final images and reinstall.
<marinus> hi guys! I'm trying to add a new USB printer, but all I have in the device selection is "network printer" or "other" (asking for a URI). Am I doing something wrong?
<Name141> acicula: I'm not looking to use it as a  GUI full time
<acicula> Name141, if you can scrounge up some old sdram dimms that would boost performance at least
<ywgx> わたしは二保持です
<cfm> acicula, penguin42: Thanks for your help!
<acicula> Name141, without a gui it'll be pretty usable
<federico> Hi, I've installed UEC and I've running an image, but I can only ping it from the pc which I start it. how Can I do to ping from any pc on the subnet?
<Name141> acicula: I just want it to do some monkey shuffling and IRC stuff
<Name141> acicula: like eggdrops
<maco> !jp | ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<humphreybc> I don't suppose anyone knows why PHP keeps telling me my temp directory has the wrong permissions to store PHP session info, and how to fix it?
<Hypertension> hey all
<ywgx> はい
<acicula> human_blip, it complains because its either to loose or to strict
<e01> how can i remove the shortcuts to drives from my desktop
<kkojiband> anybody know how to change gnome-terminal's initial size in ubuntu 10.04?
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, to no avail
<norbi905> Basic question.  When I install a new card into a Linux machine, obviously it does not tell me that a new device has been installed like Windows does.  I am assuming that it does show under /dev though, is that right?  Or how else can I check if Linux has recognized that card?
<kkojiband> previously, i modified /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm
<acicula> humphreybc, see above, the user that runs the php server must be able to create and write in the tmp directory where the session data goes
<Hypertension> hey i'm trying to install an 8 serial port pci card and dmesg says its irq is being disabled... can anyone help me with this?
<Name141> acicula: Oh yes, I noticed the 3 second count down from Hardy is still there when I restart.  Is it possible to edit that? (I assume editing GRUB?)
<Vigo> maco: Thank you. I could not tell what language that was.
<acicula> Name141, yeah
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, is there any reason why my older ipod (stick) dont work with 10.04 ? with 9.10 worked good ?
<Name141> acicula: where do I find that at?
<acicula> Name141, you updated so its using grub1, so /boot/grub/menu.lst
<humphreybc> acicula: so I've got my server running and it has a php app called "AjaXplorer" in /var/www. I need to chown /tmp to my user, instead of it being owned by www-data?
<maco> Vigo: i attempted to respond by typing "english please" in japanese but it seems ibus is not playing nice with me right now :P
<humphreybc> actually, i'm not sure what /tmp is owned by
<Name141> acicula: I'm assuming it's still using ext3 also ?
<acicula> probably
<acicula> humphreybc, what? no
<smellynosery> When I go to system->Preferences-Sound, under the 'hardware' tab I can see my usb headset "C-Media USB~ Audio Device", but on the 'input' and 'output' pages I can't set it to be used. How can I start using it?
<Nemurenai> Hi. I've had a Lucid installation running since yesterday. It's saying that it's at 79%, but nothing much is happening. It says it's "retrieving file x of y" where x and y increase once in a while *if* I change to the console and back. Any ideas?
<luca__> ciao a tutti
<mapkino> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it
<acicula> humphreybc, php does not run as your user
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Name141> acicula: Sounds like I should probably go get a CD-R and redo the whole thing.  Unless you know a way to do a 'network install' ?
<humphreybc> acicula: yeah, that's what I thought
<luca__> chi mi puo aiutare???
<Hypertension> can anyone help on my issue?
<IsmAvatar> tmp is usually owned by root, but has rwx permissiones to everyone
<nuttso> hello all
<nuttso> i'm new to lnx
<acer__> haiii
<nocturnus> what's the easiest way to install ubuntu to a hardrive?
<donpdonp> IsmAvatar: my /tmp -> drwxrwxrwt 17 root root 584 2010-05-03 08:30 /tmp
<Hypertension> hey i'm trying to install an 8 serial port pci card and dmesg says its irq is being disabled... can anyone help me with this?
<acer__> hello
<IsmAvatar> donpdonp: same as mine
<IsmAvatar> !install | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<donpdonp> IsmAvatar: i believe that is normal
<penguin42> Hypertension: Can you post dmesg?
<Number5> hello guys, I want to install ubuntu from dvd, but can't seem to find a dvd iso image to download with ftp, does anyone know a good ftp site?
<nocturnus> IsmAvatar: none of thos eapply
<IsmAvatar> donpdonp: indeed. I was telling humphreybc
<Hypertension> its pretty long
<Hypertension> lol
<Vigo> IsmAvatar: There is no root
<donpdonp> IsmAvatar: oh ok :)
<nuttso> i'm out later
<humphreybc> what's the command to see who owns a directory, again?
<acicula> ls -l
<norbi905> can anyone hear me?
<_pg_> norbi905: nope
<norbi905> _pg_ Thanks :)
<IsmAvatar> I didn't know it's possible to not have root
<nocturnus> IsmAvatar: i want to install it to a hardrive from another linux
<nocturnus> IsmAvatar: which part of that guide is relevant?
<Vigo> IsmAvatar: You are correct
<Hypertension> penquin can we talk in pm?
<ferran> IsmAvatar: you still have root, but not usable at first
<Janhouse> I created ubuntu boot flash (and successfuly installed my laptop using it). Now I inserted it in other pc but it stops at SYSLINUX 3.63.... blahblahblah.... boot: _
<IsmAvatar> nocturnus: just create a live CD?
<haavaros> For some reason I can't play any video fullscreen without lag and jitter in 10.04. Installing 9.10 again solved it. Google has no answer. Does anyone have a clue as to why 10.04 doesn't play video smoothly? Where should I look?
<Vigo> !root | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Janhouse> what should I type to start install?
<_pg_> norbi905: ;)
<penguin42> Hypertension: I'd prefer not to - already got enough tabs! just pastebin your dmesg
<blip-> hi, I tried running "do-release-upgrade" on an 8.10 machine (remotely via ssh)... after a lot of computation, it tells me "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: The package 'kubuntu-desktop-kde3' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.".    Any idea what's happening ?   thanks
<IsmAvatar> Vigo: I'm fully aware of that. Why are you telling me
<IsmAvatar> ... "there is no root"
<IsmAvatar> (hit enter too soon)
<_pg_> IsmAvatar: the root is a lie. there is no root
<ferran> hi all, i'm trying to run a 10.04 on a vaio cw, i managed to install with the alternate version, but when i boot i get a blank screen after a nouveu message; i dpkg -r the two nouveu packages but it seem to do no work; anyone, plz?
<bondiblueos9> I just upgraded to 10.04; I have drives listed in my fstab that I don't always have connected at boot; how can I disable to Continue to wait or skip mounting prompt at boot?
<nocturnus> how do you install ubuntu to a partition from another linux partition?
<nocturnus> IsmAvatar: do you know?
<Number5> hello guys, I want to install ubuntu from dvd, but can't seem to find a dvd iso image to download with ftp, does anyone know a good ftp site, please??
<Hypertension> ok
<haavaros> has ANYONE but me even experienced a video performance drop in 10.04 from 9.10?
<IsmAvatar> nocturnus: create a live CD/
<Vigo> IsmAvatar: I was only trying to help. use sudo
<qwd> haavaros: try searching the forum
<nocturnus> IsmAvatar: NO I DON'T WANT TO, OK?
<IsmAvatar> Vigo: use sudo for what? I don't remember asking for root.
<penguin42> haavaros: Yeh we've had a bunch of people here with problems on video performance
<_pg_> !yelling
<_pg_> !yell
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ferran> Number5: bittorrent isn't an option?
<_pg_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<nocturnus> WHY MUST YOU REDIRECT MY QUESTION EVERYTIME I ASK, INSTEAD OF SIMPLY REPLYING "I DON'T KNOW, SORRY, GO FUCK YOURSELF" ?
<_pg_> !whoa there
<maco> nocturnus: watch your language
<sipior> nocturnus: easy, tiger.
<_pg_> !yell
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nocturnus> maco: excuse me, but can you tell me how?
<Number5> ferran actually not, but it's ok now
<maco> nocturnus: by not using the f word
<Hypertension> penquin42: http://www.pastebin.org/199560
<qwd> nocturnus: I was going to help you but not now. Your answer is in the wiki, try searching.
<ferran> can anyone help? i'm trying to run a 10.04 on a vaio cw, i managed to install with the alternate version, but when i boot i get a blank screen after a nouveu message; i dpkg -r the two nouveu packages but it seem to do no work
<nocturnus> qwd: eat a dick i highly doubt you would have helped me
<haavaros> penguin42: Oh, that's a relief ... any pointers to a forum post, or similar?
<_pg_> !tantru,
<_pg_> !tantrum
<uLinux> Why do I have 2 "PolicyKit Authentication Agent" entries?
<bondiblueos9> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<penguin42> haavaros: No, but I've been on here for the last few days
<Pici> !msthebot
<luca__> join #ubuntu-it
<haavaros> penguin42: Ok, I'll make a post myself then, thx
<maco> elky: beat me
<arvind_khadri> Hi, why did canonical stop supporting ekiga ?
<wasutton3> is there a way to get a gpg key if port 11371 is blocked? (i would try an ssh tunnel, but my server is down)
<jcrawford> hey guys i could use a hand with 10.04.  prior to upgrading I was using the driver from Nvidia's site which I had manually installed with their installer at the terminal.  Since I upgraded I uninstalled that using their installer again and tried to put the 185 driver in place however I cannot get 185 nor 173 to actually install.  Any takers on who wants to help me :)
<El_Presidente> hi, is there someone who could help me with that bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/572146
<El_Presidente> i even did a complete fresh install of ubuntu 10.04
<El_Presidente> but the crackling sound is still present
<penguin42> Hypertension: OK, well that looks like a kernel bug of sometype
<maco> arvind_khadri: ekiga was removed from the default install when we got an IM client that could do video (besides...ekiga didn't work so well if there were NATs involved, a very common usecase)
<uLinux> Why do I have 2 "PolicyKit Authentication Agent" entries? Can I delete the other one?
<penguin42> Hypertension: Or a BIOS bug
<Hypertension> hmm... what do you suggest?
<JoshStoner> Hey there everyone
<arvind_khadri> maco, any other sip client, which is there and supports ekiga accounts ?
<uLinux> Why do I have 2 "PolicyKit Authentication Agent" entries? The command is different
<darrend> jcrawford: what have you tried so far?
<penguin42> Hypertension: You could try the latest daily kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<uLinux> /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1   /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<IsmAvatar> although you probably already know of it, I just have to do it because you never know :-p
<IsmAvatar> !nouveau | jcrawford
<ubottu> jcrawford: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<penguin42> Hypertension: Also google for the model of the serial card
<salam> hI, i have a problem with xubuntu, I had a doc I didnt register, I would like to get it back, we told me
<maco> arvind_khadri: ekiga is still available in the repos. qutecom also should work
<qwd> arvind_khadri: I think empathy handles sip
<Stormcr0w> zoug: it seems to be working now, although I am finding out there is a bunch of stuff in my startup list that do not properly launch. For example the login sound, my media server. And the icon on the shared folder is supposed to be (and stay) different once you share that folder, but it just does not.
<Hypertension> you dont think that would mess anything else up as my server is running find except this card
<qwd> arvind_khadri: or telepathy, I forget which ones the client :)
<salam> that this is not possible in xubuntu, is it right ?
<Hypertension> ya i've googled like mad before coming here
<penguin42> Hypertension: Ah yes, an experimental kernel could do terrible things
<dxtr> Hm.. Is it possible to somehow change character encoding when I ssh to different hosts?
<maco> qwd: telepathy is the backend, empathy is the client, but does it do sip?
<dxtr> I've got a host that doesn't like utf-8
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, to no avail
<jcrawford> darrenb, the issue is that i have the module still loaded from the old nvidia package that i used
<penguin42> Hypertension: Have you had the card work in another machine?
<maco> arvind_khadri: empathy is the default messaging client. im not sure if it does sip or not. i know it does jingle
<Hypertension> no sir
<qwd> maco: I'm pretty sure it does
<Nemurenai> man, this install has been taking forever...more than a day :-/
<arvind_khadri> qwd, maco will check and come :)
<jcrawford> i can rmmod it but my co-worker was also telling me that there is a text file somewhere that tells when to load what modules so i will have to remove it from there too but have no clue where that is :)
<Hypertension> just got it in today, removed a 2 port for this 8 port
<salam> pls can somebody help me to recover a lost document with xubuntu ?
<darrend> jcrawford: try /etc/modules
<penguin42> Hypertension: Try it in a less critical machine and mess with it in there first
<SuNk8> salam, is it not in the trash?
<jcrawford> thanks checking there
<Hypertension> ya that was my next step
<Hypertension> i have an identical machine
<penguin42> Hypertension: What's the card make/model?
<Hypertension> that i can mess with
<jcrawford> darrenb, there is nothing for nvidia in that file
<Hypertension> PLX Technology, Inc. Device 9016 (rev 01)
<salam> pls, can someone help me about recovering a lost doc with xubuntu server ?
<darrend> jcrawford: (I'm darrend not darrenb) what module are you trying to rmmod?
<arvind_khadri> qwd, empathy doesnt support
<jcrawford> sorry darrend..  I am trying to remove nvidia
<salam> pls ?
<penguin42> Hypertension: Hmm my guess is that's not the full story, PLX make interface/bridge chips
<jcrawford> nvidia              10799466  28
<qwd> arvind_khadri: install telepathy-sofiasip
<Juzzy> lucid-server: I've installed "statd" package, it's an upstart job, but it doesnt start on reboot, how can you set the start level of upstart?
<jhaig> Is this channel logged anywhere?  I was talking with someone earlier today but I cannot remember who.
<darrend> jcrawford: have you tried System>administration>Hardware Drivers
<Hypertension> well best i can do is pull it out and look at the chipset aswell
<Pici> !logs | jhaig yes
<ubottu> jhaig yes: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<punkmexic> hello!! i installed ubuntu 10.04 using netbooting application into an usb of 8gigabytes with a casper file of 4gb in persistent mode..is there a way to make the casper file bigger???
<Hypertension> as i only got a cd with it and its got about 20 different cards on it
<jcrawford> darrend, yes and because this other module is installed those drivers will not download and install
<arvind_khadri> qwd, yes checking it out, that integrates with empathy ?
<jhaig> Pici: Thanks
<penguin42> Hypertension: You don't have a make/model number of the card?
<shrini> need help on gwibber. I could not get twitter updates.
<qwd> arvind_khadri: yeah
<Hypertension> only what ubuntu shows me, i ordered it from ebay
<arvind_khadri> qwd, thats good :)
<p1und3r> is anyone else having problems with their NVIDIA drivers loading on reboot with going in to terminal service gdm start??
<Hypertension> i'll pull it out and take a look at it
<SuNk8> salam. U can use testdisk at your own risk. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<penguin42> Hypertension: Ah got you
<darrend> jcrawford: what's the output of "locate nvidia.ko"
<Hypertension> i appreciate your help bro
<salam> HOW CAN WE RECOVER A LOST DOCUMENT WITH XUBUNTU ?
<Hypertension> i'll bbl with more info, thx
<karma_police> how do you add a bottom cube cap in compiz with 10.04?
<Pici> !caps | salam
<ubottu> salam: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<darrend> jcrawford: pastebin it if more than 2 lines
<jcrawford> darrend, http://pastebin.com/AsYEkQHY
<arvind_khadri> maco, and what happened to the support of compiz-fusion, why was it stopped ?
<punkmexic> hello everybody hello!! i installed ubuntu 10.04 into an usb of 8gigabytes with a casper file of 4gb in persistent mode..is there a way to make the casper file bigger??? using netbooting application
 * jhaig wonders if penguin42 is still around (well, he is still around, but is he active?)
<salam> im not i just ask again as the discussions goes very fast here
<IsmAvatar> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<maco> arvind_khadri: it wasnt
<IsmAvatar> nvm
<Hypertension> penquin42: thanks again, eh
<maco> arvind_khadri: compiz is still the default wm if you have the hardware & drivers to do it. otherwise, metacity
<babyface1> guys, im trying to run 3D Acceleration but im getting "XDriInfo returned with non-zero exit code" error
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, to no avail
<bondiblueos9> in ubuntu server 10.04 how can I disable the boot prompt for skipping unavailable mounts?
<arvind_khadri> maco, when i do an upgrade , it says that canonical has stopped the support for it, maybe ccsm, some compiz related package
<Roasted> Has anybody had any issues with 10.04 where your network manager just isnt visible in the upper panel?
<darrend> jcrawford: that looks like the standard stuff ubuntu would use, and the versions match lucid.
<SingAlong> is there anyway to get an alternate ISO so that I can update my netbook edition offline?
<gentooma> Hi - is there any version of ubuntu that is optimized for  the atom processor? I mean in regard to Kernel Config and compiled programms - unfortunately the netbook remix is not :/
<darrend> jcrawford: what error exactly do you get>
<punkmexic> who can help me making my 4gb casper file converting into 8gb
<IsmAvatar> Roasted: not issues, but I disabled it myself.
<salam> can u help me ubottu ?
<penguin42> jhaig: I am
<xangua> SingAlong: ubuntu.com
<IsmAvatar> ubottu: salam
<SingAlong> xangua: what?
<Roasted> IsmAvatar, well I sorta kinda need it. and it's listed as starting up in startup apps - so I have no idea why I cant see it...
<salam> how to recover a lost doc with xubuntu server ?
<maco> arvind_khadri: compiz is still included in a default install. but yeah ccsm is gone. try simple-ccsm
<jcrawford> darrend, when i try to enable the driver?  Just a generic message that says to check jockey.log i will paste that sec
<salam> yes ?
<Pici> salam: How did you lose it?
<xangua> (10:50:12) SingAlong: is there anyway to get an alternate ISO so that I can update my netbook - ubuntu.com
<blip-> found the bug that's not letting me upgrade 8.10 -> 9.10   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1901323.html
<IsmAvatar> ubottu: can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> arvind_khadri: er no its not
<maco> arvind_khadri: i searched the wrong package name. ccsm is still there
<salam> my computer shut down with all the info,
<SingAlong> xangua: there's nothing specified abt an alternate iso for netbook
<maco> arvind_khadri: perhaps some plugin pack moved out of main and into universe?
<jhaig> penguin42: Do you remember the problem I had earlier, regarding the panels in Gnome not extending all the way across the screen?  I narrowed it down to the file ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/%gconf.xml  In an old version of that file I had 'metacity' where that one had 'compiz', and changing just that fixed it.  Looks like a compiz problem.
<Pici> salam: What application were you using?
<penguin42> jhaig: Weird!
<jcrawford> darrend, http://pastebin.com/7bDcXCKa
<arvind_khadri> maco, :) i forgot the name, anyways thats ok...ekiga really kinda is tough, crashes almost all the time
<salam> i used abiword
<Micheal`> oh and the workaround for that evolution issue wherre it cant find "libgnome-desktop-2.so.11"
<maco> arvind_khadri: oh. but ccsm is in universe.... ok yeah. just means the MOTU are supporting it now instead of just the core devs
<babyface1> guys, how to i fix XDriInfo returned with non-zero exit code error?
<Micheal`> sudo ln /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.17 /usr/lib/libgnome-desktop-2.so.11libgnome-desktop-2.so.11
<salam> abi word application, pici
<Micheal`> not pretty but it works ok
<Pici> salam: Did you happen to save the file before it crashed?
<jhaig> And now I'm trying to install on another machine.  The installer isn't working and it drops down into the live session, which also has the same problem with the panel.
<arvind_khadri> maco, oh ok
<jcrawford> damn CUPS didn't auto start either.  Why would an upgrade to lucid make memcached, apache, cups etc not start on boot?
<salam> no i didnt save, as i though i had enought battery,
<nprasath002> hi
<IsmAvatar> Roasted: System > Preferences > Session > Network Manager, and make sure it's enabled. That's how I disabled it to make the icon go away.
<salam> it's so bad, i don't know hw to find it, may be its not possible to recover  this doc ?
<Pici> salam: If you had never saved the file then it is gone. See http://www.abisource.com/mailinglists/abiword-dev/01/September/0219.html
<maco> arvind_khadri: i think technically everything thats not part of a default install on ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu studio, mythbuntu, etc. is now supposed to move to universe
<salam> what do u think ?
<macman_> im trying to listen to a certin port .. i want to be able to see when it gets connected to .. is this possible ?
<MrKeuner> how is the power manager log enabled?
<Roasted> IsmAvatar, there is no "Session" in 10.04 that I see.
<IsmAvatar> ah, crap, what'd it rename to, lol
<nprasath002> how to launch a workspacce inside /opt folder in eclipse. it says you dnt have permission how to grant permission to paste files inside /opt folder.pls help
<arvind_khadri> maco, thats good, less work for the core devs
<Jaelae> this is one sexy install screen ubuntu
<Stormcr0w> Hi all, I think I may have an issue with startup items, but not all. I have designated some folders for filesharing, but when I restart, other computers in the network cannot connect to them. Also the sharing icon disappears. When I go into properties, sharing appears activated, but for it to actually work, I have to deactivate it and reactivate it. Also I do not get a login sound.
<p1und3r> nprasath002: chmod 777 /opt
<arvind_khadri> qwd, i did it, empathy still shows no sign of having sip, how should i register my account ?
<kjele> macman_: check out netstat and lsof -i
<darrend> jcrawford: if you do "aptitude search nvidia-glx" which versions does it show as installed?  (line starts with an 'i')
<salam> pici : thanks for the information and for ur help
<nprasath002> thank plundr3r
<jcrawford> checking sec
<p1und3r> nprasath002: no prob
<macman_> kjele: lsoft just shows what is open .. i want to see that it is listening and when it gets connected to
<jcrawford> i   nvidia-glx-185                  - Transitional package for nvidia-glx-185
<caac> hi, everytime i boot, my network icon is just a blank space, is there a way to fix that?
<soreau> I can't seem to find the volume applet in 10.04 gnome-panel>add to panel applets
<p1und3r> is jcrawford having the same problem as me with nvidia drivers not loading and going in to low graphics mode?
<caac> soreau, me neither, let me know when you find it please?
<qwd> arvind_khadri: did you go to accounts and try to add?
<BGL-[t]> soreau: yeah same here
<soreau> caac: heh
<soreau> BGL-[t]: alrighty
<salam> its so bad, as actually i had the window which ask if we want to recover the file, but then my computer shut down, this window didnt appear again after
<IsmAvatar> help. I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, to no avail
<soreau> The thing is, I have a volume applet already..
<norbi905> When installing a new card in a system, Ubuntu does not show that it's been install in a way that Windows does with "new hardware detected".  Is it safe to assume however that it does show up under /dev?  Or how else can I check if Linux has at least detected this new hardware?
<kjele> macman_: Did you check netstat?
<caac> soreau, i want the slider on my panel
<jcrawford> p1und3r, yes
<penguin42> norbi905: Depends on the type of card
<penguin42> norbi905: What is it?
<darrend> jcrawford: looks sane to me.  I assume you have you rebooted (fully) to clear out the kernel modules and then retried the System>Admin>Hardware Drivers?
<soreau> I'm just wondering how to add the volume applet to another panel as it's not in the list of gnome-panel applets
<macman_> kjele: yea nestat -an | LISTEN but that just shows what is listening .. how do i know when it is connected to
<jcrawford> well not in low graphics mode anymore (i dont think).  I just cannot get the desktop effects etc to work at all
<BGL-[t]> when you right click stuff on the panel, it's never clear what you're selecting
<arvind_khadri> qwd, to which protocol should i add ?
<jcrawford> darrend, multiple times i have tried
<BGL-[t]> and i always end up removing stuff i didn't mean to, such as volume
<geekphreak> hi all
<qwd> salam: in the future please include all the info right away, that makes it easier to help. This time I'm guessing your document is gone forever though
<BGL-[t]> sometimes it seems to remove 2 things at once
<p1und3r> jcrawford: how are ya able to avoid the low graphics in the beginning?
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, hey :)
<lsemple> man ,   I just can't get Xubuntu 10.04 to work for me... I've upgraded, and it crashed a few times, and quit working completely, so I reinstalled, and after installing a few packages (mplayer, restricted ect), it again quit and I am unable to use this freshly reinstalled Xubuntu 10.04... ????????
<BGL-[t]> and i end up rebuilding the panel again
<kjele> macman_: Then it says established
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: howdy :)
<qwd> arvind_khadri: which protocols do you have in the list?
<p1und3r> jcrawford: I keep having to reinstall NVIDIA driver binary and sudo service gdm start afterwards to ge i
<jcrawford> p1und3r, i have no idea, it was saying that then stopped saying that to me
<p1und3r> jcrawford: wow very peculiar
<caac> BGL-[t], me too lol, i've spent all day configuring my 2 panels and i'm still not done
<norbi905> penguin42, It's a Blackmagic DeckLink card.  The hardware vendor does provide linux drivers for it.  But for some reason once the driver is installed, the utility software that comes with it still gives me an error about device not being detected.
<lsemple> right now it loads up to the splash screen (which looks like its in 256 color mode), and it freezes there...
<IsmAvatar> I guess nobody here knows anything about hal.
<z0rt|work> i'm sorry, dave, i'm afraid i can't do that.
<IsmAvatar> tell me about it
<penguin42> norbi905: OK, I don't know what one of those cards is - chances are it probably wants something in /dev for it - but that depends on what their drivers do
<darrend> jcrawford: I can only suggest attempting to purge all packages listed in the output of "aptitude search nvidia|grep ^i" and starting again.. not sure what else to suggest unless you can find a rogue kernel module and the config that is loading it from the previous install
<arvind_khadri> qwd, jabber, googletalk, simple,icq,irc,gadugadu,groupwise,people nearby,myspace,msn
<Dr_Willis> BGL-[t]:  the speaker and the mail thing are part of the same applet .
<arvind_khadri> qwd, qq,sametime,simple
<LjL-Meta> humphreybc: ls -ld dirname
<stopsign> anyone know a program to view .dwg autocad files ?
<qwd> arvind_khadri: simple
<caac> BGL-[t], i found a solution! disable evolution from startup and you'll only have the volume ^^
<Stormcr0w> What on earth. I will reinstall the whole thing. I've used it for two days and it's already going to the dogs...
<silverdrake11> I'm running Lucid 64-bit, and everything works fine, but the purple boot screen is pixelated and out of proportion. Anyone know how to fix this?
<maco> stopsign: qcad maybe?
<Dr_Willis> caac:  or --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<stopsign> maco:i will try ty
<IsmAvatar> help! I haven't removed hal all the way and he's taking over my computer
<norbi905> penguin42: The manual that comes with the Linux driver states that if the driver loads fine, but the hardware is still not showing up under /dev, then it means that some "rules" have not been installed properly.  These rules are under /etc/rules.d I believe.  Not sure what that is, maybe you can point me somewhere where I can find more info about these "rules".  Or do you think that has something to do with it?
<vik> I have some proble with nvidia in lucid. How to remove nvidia completely
<maco> vik: get a new graphics card?
<arvind_khadri> qwd, nope, doesnt help
<AryanA> hi, my friend had some files in /tmp and lost them is there any way to get them back?
<geekphreak> vik: open terminal
<ljl> !recover | AryanA
<ubottu> AryanA: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<vik> geekphreak, yup
<qwd> arvind_khadri: what do you mean it doesn't help?
<xangua> AryanA: as the name says, /tmp is ....temporal
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: I am having the same issue. Apparently this is a known issue if you have an nVidia or an ATI graphics card.
<lsemple> ahh, its my video drivers..
<penguin42> norbi905: So when a device driver is loaded in the kernel it doesn't automatically create stuff in /dev, that's done these days by a thing called udev and I think the rules it are suggesting are udev rules
<lsemple> anyone here know hwo to get Nvidia drivers to work for a agp nvidia 6200 ?
<geekphreak> vik:  make a backup of  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.disabled
<_jesse_> hey all, I'm having some trouble with the 802.11x authentication in 10.04, it occasionally connects for about a minute but then disconnects and refuses to reconnect using either wicd or the network manager; worked fine in 9.10
<acicula> lsemple, what did you try
<AryanA> is the only way to get tmp files back recovering? isn't any there easier way?
<amgarching> Hi, can you try to "nslookup chem.umn.edu." or "nslookup drdc-rddc.gc.ca." Are these domains resolved for you?
<vik> geekphreak, yes, did taht
<lsemple> acicula: I tried the hardware drivers gui in the system menu
<IsmAvatar> !nouveau | lsemple, possibly
<geekphreak> vik: retart system
<ubottu> lsemple, possibly: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<arvind_khadri> qwd, the id is not able to connect
<xangua> AryanA: no
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: you can only get around it if you stop roll back to some non proprietary generic drivers, but that kind of beats the point
<caac> Dr_Willis, do you why my network manager icon is a blank space?
<acicula> lsemple, which version did it show?
<vik> geekphreak, is that all/
<kjele> geekphreak: Your system won't boot then since you are not falling back to nouveau
<lsemple> acicula: it was working 100% in ubuntu 9.10
<geekphreak> vik:  for now, it shold be ok, your x should be working :d
<IsmAvatar> help! I haven't removed hal all the way and he's taking over my computer
<jcrawford> darrend, how do i purge?
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, I have an intel integrated chip though, and I think it worked fine before. I think it might have to with startup-manager that I installed....
<lsemple> acicula: it shows version 96, version 174, and version current
<qwd> arvind_khadri: try #telepathy
<norbi905> penguin42:  I was wrong, you are right, it was in the /etc/udev/rules.d , or something along those lines.  It's really strange though, since the driver doesn't get loaded automatically.  On a clean boot, if I do lsmod | grep blackmagic, nothing shows up.  I have to sudo modprobe blackmagic.  Could this be the problem that the hardware doesn't show up upon reboot?  In other words, does the driver have to be loaded, before udev rules are execut
<vik> geekphreak, how about the new opensource driver, noveu, will I need it afterwards?
<Dr_Willis> caac:  No idea. I would guess the icon theme you are using  is to blame
<arvind_khadri> qwd, trying #empathy
<geekphreak> vik:  i prefer drivers from repos, they been good too me
<acicula> lsemple, you probably want the oldest version given the age of your card
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: It might... Did you change any of the settings? Such as resolution, etc?
<lsemple> acicula: thats pretty dumb
<acicula> lsemple, why
<penguin42> norbi905: I think the order is that udev rules are executed based on the drivers existing, so it'll probably only use the udev rule after you've done the modprobe
<lsemple> eventually I will be forced to buy new parts even though these ones are fine
<acicula> lsemple, nvidia drops support for older graphics cards with newer drivers
<geekphreak> vik:  do this, press ctrl+alt+f2, then login
<acicula> lsemple, you can still use the open source noveau driver
<lsemple> new vid card, new mb = new psu, new case probably, new everything
<geekphreak> vik: ctrl+alt+f7 for gui mode ok, while working just incase u did not know
<uLinux> Is there a way to download Apple trailer using Ubuntu? -.-
<uLinux> trailers
<norbi905> penguin42:  Thanks for your input.  Really strange since they do support Linux.  I might just fire off an email to them.  Is there a safe way to restart udev?  /etc/init.d/udev restart ?
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, I'm pretty sure I just changed the default OS, and the boot time. Is there a way to reset grub?
<Juzzy> my /etc/init/statd.conf says "start on (started portmap or mounting TYPE=nfs)" portmap is running and statd is not (from reboot)
<geekphreak> uLinux: flv files?
<Juzzy> if i restart portmap, it'll start statd
<penguin42> norbi905: Support fo r'linux' is misleading - they normally need to tweek stuff for every version if they have their own driver
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  not at apples site. :)
<uLinux> geekphreak .mov
<kjele> uLinux: You can search for them in tmp files
<Carlis> I have a blackberry 8100. I want to check my email. The username and password are correct but can´t check my email. How can i fix this issue ?
<Juzzy> anyone know why statd wont start on reboot?
<IsmAvatar> meh
<mark1> hi how do i run a folder on the network
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: right mov.
<vik> geekphreak, what about that console login, why I need it??
<uLinux> geekphreak apple site uses user agent and stuff i changed it.. but i cant download
<Pici> Carlis: How is this related to Ubuntu?
<geekphreak> uLinux:  you can use video downloader addon
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  clarify what you mean. you dont 'run' a folder.
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: there is a way to reinstall it, which will eventually reset it, but it's quite risky, depending on your setup.
<uLinux> kjele where is the tmp folder?
<mark1> sorry, open a network directory
<IsmAvatar> I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I'm still stuck at the same spot.
<Carlis> It´s no related to Ubuntu but I need help anyway
<uLinux> kjele but if it didnt download there is no tmp files .P
<geekphreak> vik: login to it , we will test it, restart gdm
<norbi905> penguin42:  You are right, however, Ubuntu 9.04 is on the list.  Although I'v only tried it with 9.10 and 10.04.  Maybe going down to 9.04 might work, but I don't see much difference between that and 9.10.  Although I know nothing about Linux, so I'm probably wrong.
<maco> !ot | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> Carlis: This channel is only for Ubuntu support. Please /msg alis help list   for a channel that might be related to what you are looking for.
<caac> Dr_Willis, it's the default one...
<JenniferB> Hi folks, I am trying to install java-jdk by sun... but I can't find it using synaptic... I believe it should be there, I have installed it before, not long time ago... anyone?
<_jesse_> uLinux: he means if you watch the video in flash in your browser, it should be in the tmp files somewhere
<penguin42> norbi905: At the driver level it could easily be different enough
<vik> geekphreak, how to restart gdm
<uLinux> ye--
<IsmAvatar> !java | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<kjele> uLinux: /tmp or the mozilla tmp ~/.mozilla/firefox
<lsemple> acicula:Im gonna start making my own video card and my own software for it
<CPPJ> Hi guys!
<wbmj> JenniferB: sun-java6 is in the Partners' repo
<caac> Dr_Willis, manually readding it fixes it though :/
<norbi905> penguin42:  Thanks for your time.  Will give 9.04 a try.
<Carlis> I go to blackberry support but they don´t talk
<lsemple> everytime I upgrade my OS I have to upgrade my hardware too ?
<geekphreak> vik:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kjele> uLinux: The latter is a bit hidden. Best to delete all cache with ctrl shift delete
<lsemple> I think it should be illegal to "drop support" for hardware.
<celestial> hi there, i've got a serious problem on tx2000 tablet laptop with geforce 6150 go. when i boot on battery power, after boot splash it gives me a blank screen. if i suspend the laptop there (close lid) and resume, then screen is good with logon dialog. i don't experience this when i'm on ac power. need assistance!!
<uLinux> ye
<rampageoberon> hi, I'm having some trouble with NTFS drive file permissions on Lucid. Alternate users are not able to access the contents hence difficulties in sharing with samba or www-user etc. pls help
<CPPJ> I'm totally new to this and I'm getting a bit crazy trying to get HDMI video and sound out. Any one can help?
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, yea i guess ill just live with it then....
<penguin42> norbi905: If it works on 9.04 ask them for support on newer Ubuntu and remind them that 10.04 is a 'long time support' version so it's worth them doing it
<norbi905> penguin42: Will do, thank you.
<Carlis> How do i list the channel ?
<JenniferB> wbmj: how do I enable that repo?
<Pici> Carlis: /msg alis help list
<IsmAvatar> !Partners | JenniferB
<IsmAvatar> oops
<VectorX> hi, i need to create split zip volumes, what is the best util for that and the way to do it ?
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: you can try rebuilding your boot.cfg outside your startupmanager and see if that helps
<deostroll> hi can any1 tell me how to use "unzip" to unzip the contents of a zip file to a directory/folder...
<IsmAvatar> !Multiverse | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: sudo update-grub2
<Dr_Willis> CPPJ:   You dont have EITHER working? or is video working but not sound? also state the video card
<carlesso> Any one knows where is python-xml package gone/
<carlesso> ?
<abhijain> geekphreak: now i made my system completely adjustable  for me now i m happy  without ur help here is nothing possible for me as i m new for ubuntu thanking you alot
<Stereocaulon> deostroll, just use gunzip or fileroller
<geekphreak> abhijain: welcome mate
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, im going to restart now
<IsmAvatar> I uninstalled hal and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. I tried reinstalling hal and xorg and xserver, but I'm still stuck at the same spot.
<wbmj> JenniferB: System > Administration > Software Sources ......partner repo is under other
<JenniferB> ubottu: I think it was included in 9.10 but after upgrading to 10.04 it seems to be gone from the default synaptic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sanguisdex> so in the 10.4 I am not seiing any thing in localhost after installing apache even though I have reloaded all the backup files in to var/www. any one know why?
<IsmAvatar> ubottu: can you help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: ok
<Pici> JenniferB: run: add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<IsmAvatar> d'oh
<rolsworth> in 9.10 fake raid worked fine now in 10.04 it doesn't. that's just sad
<CPPJ> thank Dr Willis. None is working at the mo... just installed the new release of ubuntu. The card is Nvidia Quatro
<MikeGuo> is there anyone got plymouth issue in ubuntu 10.04? just mean: when boot, there is no splash, but when shutdown or reboot , the splash is works.
<jhaig> Anyone had any luck using the BBC iPlayer desktop in Ubuntu?  I can download programmes but I get "<programme name> is temporarily unavailable.  Please try again later." when trying to play them.  I am in the UK, so I can access their content.
<celestial> hi there, i've got a serious problem on tx2000 tablet laptop with geforce 6150 go. when i boot on battery power, after boot splash it gives me a blank screen. if i suspend the laptop there (close lid) and resume, then screen is good with logon dialog. i don't experience this when i'm on ac power. need assistance!!
<MikeGuo> thanks a lot
<overmacht> happy lucid lynx everyone
<kjele> IsmAvatar: Try remove ubuntu-desktop and install it again. Not reinstall option
<JenniferB> archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner  ?
<geekphreak> vik:  welcome back
<Stormcr0w> MikeGuo: Sounds like there is a general plymouth issue with 10.04 for many people
<geekphreak> vik:  all ok?
<MikeGuo> Stormcr0w, yes.  I think so, very strange
<vik> geekphreak, hi my resolution is bad
<Stereocaulon> overmacht, Iḿ still on Karmic for various reasons
<IsmAvatar> kjele: Package ubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<MikeGuo> Stormcr0w, you got that issue too?
<vik> geekphreak, I cannot fix it anyhow
<Stormcr0w> MikeGuo: Similar
<soreau> ok so I found I need Indicator Applet to provide the volume icon on gnome-panel but it also adds some annoying envelope icon I don't need
<kjele> IsmAvatar: Then install it
<geekphreak> vik:  it gives you option to crete a new setting, when you logint o it , right
<haavaros> I just made a forum thread about my video problems in 10.04... fullscreen is really laggy and jittery. If anyone has any ideas, pls look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471162
<Stormcr0w> MikeGuo: I only get the splash for a split second
<uLinux> when I try to download 1080p trailer from trailers.apple.com/trailers/fox/predators/ it will download a file with 85 bytes...
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, nope didnt work
<vik> geekphreak, no nothing like that
<Dr_Willis> CPPJ:  for starters for a nvidia video - You should go to the System -> admininatration -> Hardware Drivers tool and see if it finds any drivers for your video card.
<geekphreak> vik: ok open terminal
<soreau> what application is putting this envelope icon in my indicator tray? seems not to be evolution or thunderbird
<MikeGuo> Stormcr0w, ok.  look like this is a normal issue in lucid.
<geekphreak> vik:  lets bring the file back
<penguin42> is there actually a server CD image?  It's really not obvious how to find it
 * penguin42 finds it
<geekphreak> vik: it should have given you the option to create a new settings,
<wazzaaaaa> hi small help needed
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: Hmm, if you could pastebin your grub.cfg and /etc/default/grub, I might have a bit of an idea, but I have to go now...
<darrend> jcrawford: "aptitude purge package-name"
<sartan> A general philosophical question I suppose; "LTS" for 10.04 sort of implies stability; not so much cutting edge stuff.  I'm a big fan of newness!  Should I stick with 9.10?
<Stereocaulon> wazzaaaaa, What kind of help do you need?
<C-S-B-N900> urgh, anyone good with hotkeys? eject key on my vaio doesnt work unless i create a new instance and assign the eject cmd to it
<C-S-B-N900> the defualt action only brings up the notification.
<kjele> sartan: no
<wazzaaaaa> ubuntu 10.4 cant find my laptop integrated webcam
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, well do you want me to? Or do you have to go now?
<Theravadan> sartan, you can upgrade to 10.9 when it comes out
<vik> geekphreak, the file should be back
<penguin42> sartan: the LTS is only that it will be supported longer
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: I'll be back in roughly 10 minutes, if you can wait
<nprasath002> hi, i want set file permissions graphically by right clicking in the windows go to properties and setting permissions. but it says you are not the owner. i did,nt get it. i,m the only user. how to change permisions graphically
<geekphreak> vik: did you mv it back?
<C-S-B-N900> Theravadan: 10.09?
<sartan> yeah, i guess i'm just looking at it with 'too' big of a picture :)
<jhaig> sartan: LTS means Long Term Support, so you will keep getting security updates and patches for longer than with other releases (until 2013, I think).
<wazzaaaaa> on 9.04 i set something to probe as 15 , but i dont know what and where , and that worked :(
<sartan> it's like sticking with php4 out of principle!
<Theravadan> C-S-B-N900, i made thatup
<gorski> please why 10.04 update is not in update manager?
<vik> geekphreak, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.disabled /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<C-S-B-N900> ok.
<geekphreak> vik:  you had to rename it xorg.conf.disabled to xorg.conf ok
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, sure Ill wait
<sartan> gotcha. thanks guys!
<geekphreak> vik: right
<vik> geekphreak, what's next?
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: ok. In the meantime, someone else might also have an idea
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: :)
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: speak later
<geekphreak> vik: it mostly, works , we cna always try other way , thats why i always create backups :d
<Stereocaulon> sartan, actually a LTS-release has to be a bit bleeding edge, because it needs to look ahead and be useful for at least 3 years. That's also why it sometimes includes unfinished software. Take Firefox Beta 2 in 8.04 for instance
<geekphreak> Pici: is there a command to get that dialog up ?
<vik> geekphreak, it's ok, should i restart or sth
<sartan> second question does the disk installer work with software dmraid / lvm volumes?  I read a few horror stories...
<Eng__Muslim> hi
<Pici> geekphreak: which dialog?
<Eng__Muslim> hi all
<Eng__Muslim> hi alllllllllll
<onlygaryd> Hi all.
<gorski> please, why 10.04 update is not in update manager?
<Pici> !hi | Eng__Muslim
<ubottu> Eng__Muslim: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kjele> sartan: alternative cd does
<nprasath002> hi, i want set file permissions graphically by right clicking in the windows go to properties and setting permissions. but it says you are not the owner. i did,nt get it. i,m the only user. how to change permisions graphically
<geekphreak> Pici: the one which tell your pc is gonna run in low resoultion >> dro to shel or create a new config
<Pici> gorski: can you run: update-manager -c    ?
<sartan> gotcha, just like 9
<ryanrhee> Hi all. I'm trying to upgrade my 8.04 LTS server to 10.04 LTS. Followed the instructions on the website. do-release-upgrade returns "current dist not found in meta-release file". Halp! :(
<flansuse> Is there an upstart compliant services-admin in Lucid?
<Pici> geekphreak: I don't remember, sorry.
<geekphreak> where did he go?
<lsemple> is it safe to download nvidia's drivers for my specific nvidia card (geforce 6200) ????
<Eng__Muslim> i'm new linux user
<gorski> Pici: nothing there
<onlygaryd> I was wondering...I have lost the dialog to "Extract To" in nautilus. i am using Karmic. Can anyone here help? I have looked around and haven't found anything on it.
<geekphreak> Pici: ok, when you disable card, it normally throws a message, no worries anyways
<kjele> nprasath002: if root is the owner then you are not
<Pici> gorski: What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<wazzaaaaa> help with webcams?
<gorski> Pici: Hardy
<Stereocaulon> lsemple, no. Stick with the recommendend stuff from "Restricted Drivers"
<Eng__Muslim> and i face some problems with arabic fonts in anb subtitels
<nprasath002> kjele:how i become a owner
<Pici> gorski: Desktop or Server?
<ryanrhee> nvm guys, found it.
<ryanrhee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeProblems
<ryanrhee> thanks, anyway!
<gorski> Pici: desktop
<kjele> nprasath002: The only way is to open nautilus as root which they have disabled. But there should be a package that let you do that
<Eng__Muslim> any 1 can help me
<IsmAvatar> kjele: you're awesome. Installing ubuntu-desktop fixed it. Yay, happy.
<Stereocaulon> Eng_Muslim, because of space limitations not all languages are included on the install disk, you should be able to install form Administration => Language support
<nprasath002> kjele:can be an owner duing installations?
<_jesse_> I'm having some trouble with the 802.11x authentication in 10.04 :( it occasionally connects for about a minute but then disconnects and refuses to reconnect using either wicd or the network manager; worked fine in 9.10
<CPPJ> Dr_Willis: Went to Hardware Drivers and there is two versions of the nvidia acclerated graphics driver installed: Version 173 and Current. Current is the recommended one but the activation fails...
<_jesse_> syslog says "Association request to the driver failed"
<nprasath002> i mena installing ubuntu fresh
<geekphreak> vik: welcome back
<Pici> gorski: You should be able to select that you want notices about upgrading to LTS releases from the system>adminitration>software sources  option
<panix> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/30/ubuntu_10_04_review/
<geekphreak> vik: all ok like before?
<dinesh> can anyone help in 10.04 from where i could manage my startup applications
<jongbergs> nprasath002: you may run nautilus as root by typing on the terminal gksudo nautilus
<vik> geekphreak, yes, seems like that
<toogie> glknjkjg
<gorski> Pici: it is selected for LTS update
<toogie> jtkrjijhihkjhkjjihr5uj89yo
<vik> geekphreak, i still have nvidia though
<kjele> nprasath002: Can you see who is the owner now? What is the group owner?
<Mcl0vin> guys i lost my "on/off icon" were it shows the logged-in user name from the top panel ...how do i get it back ?
<arvind_khadri> Erm , i installed qutecom and it segfaults
<kjele> IsmAvatar: Have fun with your new system
<flansuse> Is there an upstart compliant services-admin in Lucid? I know in Karmic it was removed, and you could only manage services through the command-line.
<Stereocaulon> panix, Thanks for that "The register" link. That site is mostly quite funny and ironic.
<wazzaaaaa> he Hel HelP HELP HELp
<Pici> !ask | wazzaaaaa
<ubottu> wazzaaaaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IsmAvatar> kjele: not really new, but at least it works again. Thanks.
<p1und3r> lol wazzaaaaa
<p1und3r> that never werks :|
<geekphreak> flansuse: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<arvind_khadri> qwd, empathy doesnt support ekiga accounts, and qutecom segfaulted
<panix> np
<p1und3r> sudo apt-get install fixmynvidia
<Mcl0vin> i tried to add to panel and "indicator applet " but that didn't help
<p1und3r> :D
<bastid_raZor> 9.04 support runs out fairly soon?
<sorm> I need help installing spawn-fcgi on Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS (hardy) i868. If I enter "apt-get install spawn-fcgi", it says "E: Couldn't find package spawn-fcgi". What to do?
<flansuse> geekphreak, that's GUI-based?
<geekphreak> flansuse: cli
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: press alt+f2 then type gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-session
<Pici> bastid_raZor: ~6 months from now.
<wazzaaaaa> lol p1und3r ;) any ways the question is , my webcam isnt detected
<panix> i think ubuntu is pretty iroinc too :-)
<gavagai> How do i burn an audio cd from wav files??  brasero doesn't even let me drag and drop .wav.  rhythymbox does nothing at all if i create a wav playlist and click 'create cd'.
<bastid_raZor> Pici: thank you
<flansuse> geekphreak, I was wondering if there is a GUI tool for configuring services, like how Jaunty had services-admin.
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: this will reset the panels to default settings
<andrew____> Why has ubuntu gotten rid of my window borders? <_<
<wazzaaaaa> upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 ...
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<p1und3r> wazzaaaa: just for shits and giggles, sudo apt-get install cheese, and try to open cheese
<andrew____> Like the part at the top
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: afternoon
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  not really seen a gui one that uses upstart settings
<geekphreak> flansuse: sysv-rc-conf is gui try that
<flansuse> geekphreak, I know it was removed in Karmic since it was not "upstart compliant" but I thought maybe they'd reintroduce it back into the LTS release.
<qwd> arvind_khadri: I tried setting up sip a few months ago and frankly it's a POS in my opinion. Didn't have any luck so I gave up. Let's hope the xmpp clients get their act together and provide usable voip soon.
<Carlis> I have a blackberry 8100. I want to check my email. The username and password are correct but can´t check my email. How can i fix this issue ?
<flansuse> geekphreak, oh yeah? Nice! Thank you.
<wazzaaaaa> and webcams gone. had the same problem with 9.04 and set some parameter in dev to 15 but i forgot which one :(
<geekphreak> flansuse: welcome
<wazzaaaaa> is any one reading :)
<sburwood> I have a question ... I have a Nokia 5530.  I want to put a version of Linux on it.  Is that possible and without danger?
<p1und3r> wazzaaaaa: when i was messing with my webcam, i installed cheese and it magically worked
<sartan> :D
<Dr_Willis> wazzaaaaa:  No. :)
<gorski> Pici: it is selected for LTS release update.
<flansuse> geekphreak, wait, byt sysv-rc-conf is not upstart compliant, right?
<sburwood> and am I on the right channel for an answer
<qwd> Installation of Ubuntu 10.04 hangs at 89% on HP Pavilion zd7150ea. The laptop used to have 9.04 which worked just fine. I decided to upgrade to 10.04 so I downloaded ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso and did a clean install, removing everything from the hard drive. At 89% when it says "looking for packages to remove" the installation hangs.
<wazzaaaaa> Dr_Wills ;)
<sorm> I don't know how to find the correct source for spawn-fcgi. All google results are just using apt-get
<geekphreak> vik:  back to you , there are other ways too, which is being used >> chck >> system>>admin >> hardware drivers
<Resno> !ask | sburwood
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  no its not.
<ubottu> sburwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CPPJ> Dr_Willis: no worries Doc. Thanks!
<wazzaaaaa> p1und3r , cheese says no webcam found :(
<szymon> sburwood: Yes
<flansuse> Dr_Willis, darn. I miss being able to configure services in a GUI, rather than resorting to command line.
<p1und3r> wazzaaaaa: ahhh
<panix> the change in the default for the buttons on new ubuntu seems to be a top feture every review seem to be talking about it :P
<arvind_khadri> qwd,  thats very freaky...
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  for upstart. enable/disable is renaming one file.
<sburwood> szymon: Can you explain how?
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  no fancy links or other things to worry about.
<geekphreak> hmm ok
<szymon> ok, wait
<gavagai> panix, yeah it is the most brilliant advance in usability since the wheel
<flansuse> Dr_Willis, in each of the rc#.d directories, right?
<ViaNocturna85> i have been testing lucid since beta 2, and done all updates since, but i still have no cam which i did in karmic, its built into my laptop, any suggestions?
<arvind_khadri> qwd, try alternate cd
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  not with upstart.. Upstart services use /etc/init/*
<vik> geekphreak, I do not understant that way
<wazzaaaaa> so if any of you can tell where do i set that something to 15 so at boot my webcam is probed with 15 whatever :P
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  slowly all the services are getting moved to 'upstart' type scripts
<fiendishfish> Hi, I'm stuck in the initramfs shell at the moment, and need to edit a file (/proc/cmdline) to hopefully fix something; however, I can't find a text editor (such as vi) any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  theres still some that use the old rc#.d stuff.
<ceno> hey guys. anyone know of a firefox theme that blends in better with the ambiance theme? like the one for the dust theme?
<CPPJ> Anybody can help? Problem: trying to connect laptop to HD-TV via HDMI and nothing comes up on screen... graphics card is an nvidia quadro.
<lsemple> another question:   after installing / changing / testing video card drivers (nvidia) over and over, my splash screen has been broken
<flansuse> panix, I know what you mean. And it's not consistent either, since different themes have them on either the left or right. And it gets confusing when you go from one distro and back.
<kjele> nprasath002: Anyway the way to claim owner ship is sudo chown yourusername:yourusername thefilename
<lsemple> it looks like its in 256 color mode now,
<panix> i just love the thinking of we need space to put some random stuff that we dont even know what it is so lets change the buttons now and think abot it latert_=
<lsemple> not that it matters, but it looks like hell when I boot up and makes me unsure of my computer in general
<flansuse> Dr_Willis, does this mean Lucid will never have a GUI to manage services? I can use the terminal, but for others, Ubuntu is supposed to hide the terminal for basic configurations.
<szymon> In 6 months ago i started Windows 98 in Dosbox. You are running it in emulator and it's sage
<szymon> safe*
<gavagai> panix, yeah i read the flamefest and found absolutely no coherent rationale for the change except 'it makes space'.  oh, wow, really?  moving something from left to right opens up space on the opposite side?  I NEVER REALIZED!!!
<lsemple> is there a way to reset the splash screen to the default crisp looking one that came with xubuntu 10.04 /??
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  whats MORE annoying is that deoending on the order you 'try out themes' you an get a  theme that has the buttons on the left, (if you slect it after you are using a left button theme) OR on teh right.. if you select it after  'some' right button themes..
<Dr_Willis> gavagai:  see --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/window-indicators-windicators-coming-to.html
<gavagai> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:   Lucid dosnt have it now..  and basically  things are 'frozen' so if any get added it will not be offical stuff.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: for some reason, it never bothered me, left/right, dont make a diffference here
<nprasath002> kjele:thanks a lt
<szymon> Somebody from poland?
<AryanA> hi everyone. im a newbie on networking. i want to ssh from my laptop to my pc via internet. i have ubuntu on both of them. please help!
<qwd> arvind_khadri: Unfortunately Skype seems to be the best solution right now even if it's proprietary. Or maybe you can try running Google Talk in Wine. And yeah I'll give the alternate-install a shot.
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  it definatly does here. but the netbook edition has the close button basically in the middle. :)
<gavagai> Dr_Willis, i just read that.  where is the part where it explains why adding indicators requires switching the button locations?
<flansuse> Dr_Willis, I agree. I'm sorry, as much as I respect Ubuntu and the wonderful community, the menu buttons thing was just absolutely stupid on so many levels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/71
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: right mate
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how to setup lirc to read my HP dv7 remote
<piero> how to configure tor
<qwd> AryanA: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<iamfossy> hi all
<Dr_Willis> gavagai:  that was one of the reasons for the move.. to make room for 'windactors' and other special buttons.. which i dont see why they cant go alongside the 'menu' entries.. but we will see what actually happens
<flansuse> Going against tried-and-true standards, not a smart decision.
<jongbergs> AryanA: basically you need to configure your router on your PC end to forward port 22 (ssh)
<geekphreak> flansuse: there are always gonna be little issues here and there with any system :)
<Janhouse> how can I make iPhone work with Ubuntu 10.04?
<qwd> piero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<CPPJ> Anybody can help? Problem: trying to connect laptop to HD-TV via HDMI and nothing comes up on screen... graphics card is an nvidia quadro
<gavagai> Dr_Willis, yeah that was what i read on the flamefest and it seems like a complete non-answer to me
<iamfossy> my ubuntu 10.04 is freezinf randomly
<ViaNocturna85> Janhouse: In my knowledge the IPhone only works with iTunes
<IsmAvatar> personally I've grown fond of the buttons
<Dr_Willis> gavagai:  10.10 may have some more innovations.. or not.. we will see.
<qwd> Janhouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<flansuse> geekphreak, Dr_Willis, I guess there is the possibility of a third-party tool that will substitute was services-admin did.
<iamfossy> everything becomes slow
<SerekPL> CPPJ: Check cable. Thats must be work
<Dr_Willis> gavagai:  ive not seen any of the windiactors that i would ever actually use.
<geekphreak> flansuse:  i do miss that and also run levels , would love to have that :)
<iamfossy> as iam typing i can move mouse but nothingis clicable
<CPPJ> SerekPL: cable's fine. It's been working fine with windows 7 until yday...
<ownlife> Hello everybody - is it possible to have start up apps load on different desktops?
<gavagai> Dr_Willis, to me it is like saying "we need space for window indicators so now we are putting the buttons on the bottom of the window'..  moving the buttons does not create space
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  for upstart its a rather simple 'sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.DONTSTART' :)
<JaydeeSN> Afternoon - any advice on getting ATI X600SE to be recognised in 9.10 so I can use catalyst and output through my S-video?  Many Thanks....
<iamfossy> and the typed letters appear after log time gap
<iamfossy> plz help
<SerekPL> I pluged Bravia V5500 to Nvidia 8600. It's Work
<gavagai> you have the same amount of space no matter where the buttons go... anyway, lol
<Dr_Willis> gavagai:  use flvm - it has the title bars on the side. :) Now thats innovative!
<flansuse> Dr_Willis, yeah, I knew about that, but I wanted to know if this LTS (Lucid) would polish that by bringing back the GUI services tool.
<SerekPL> unplug monitor and plug only HDMI
<CPPJ> did it work straight away...?
<CPPJ> it's a laptop...
<iamfossy> guys ubuntu 10.04 startup freezes anyone ?
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how I can setup my HP DV7 remote to work with Ubuntu?
<flansuse> piero, what about tor?
<SerekPL> uuu... I don't know ;)
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx:  check the lirc docs/homepage/forums perhaps?
<CPPJ> SerekPL: :-D no worries
<bcurtiswx> Dr_Willis: already have, no luck
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:   install fresh copy of stable version, everything work now , even compiz
<Dr_Willis> bcurtiswx:  theres also the mythbuntu/mythtv forums - but its possible its not supported.
<CPPJ> I'm going to try installing everything fro scratch guys.
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  yep. been meaning to do that to my other machines.. did a clean install on one so far.
<jongbergs> iamfossy: can you elaborate your problem please?
<SerekPL> CPPJ: Hmm.. I think i can't help you. Sorry..
<CPPJ> thanks for trying to help! :-)
<gorski> i just want to say that is not ok to not have 10.04. distribution upgrade direct from update manager!!! I have to run from the terminal: update-manager --proposed, for that!!!
<Name141>   Usage of /:  50.8% of 9.02GB
<geekphreak> be right back
<Name141> God Almighty.. Lucid takes up that much space?
<iamfossy> jongbergs : ubuntu freezes, i can move mouse its non responsive everything becomes very very slow
<flansuse> Name141, 4.5 GB?
<piero> any other proxy software apart from tor
<Name141> flansuse: yes, maybe it's due to upgrading from hardy?
<Dr_Willis> piero:  thers numerous proxy servers out there.. tor is just a specilized one
<jongbergs> iamfossy: were you a ble to login on ubuntu desktop right now?
<flansuse> Name141, maybe, but even that isn't really THAT much, compared to other OSes.
<Janhouse> qwd, it is not working with 10.04 automatically
<Dr_Willis> !proxy
<Janhouse> iPhone
<flansuse> piero, what trouble are you having with tor? It's not too hard to configure, especially with Vidalia.
<Name141> flansuse: Perhaps I should go buy a CD-R
<iamfossy> yes i've logged in but the typed letters appear after long long time gap
<Name141> flansuse: and install it bare.
<uLinux> maybe he wants a faster proxy :P
<iamfossy> and everyother thing is non responsive
<piero> configuration
<qwd> piero: search internet privacy on wikipedia
 * _pg_ is eavesdropping in on flansuse - wants to get tor working too
<uLinux> _pg_ it's easy to make it work
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  thers a wiki page on the topic i recall
<matju> how do i disable the builtin keyboard of my laptop, in X11 ? I run Ubuntu 9.10. xorg.conf doesn't mention it, says everything is automatic now. but i cannot unplug this keyboard and it's very broken and interferes with the other one.
<jongbergs> iamfossy: can you righ click on your desktop..it might seem responding but taking too long, right?
<piero> ok
<_pg_> easy on osx
<iamfossy> i've been facing thins problem from a long time : i reconfigured GDm and reinstalled drivers
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: I am back for a while
<qwd> if you google this: tor ubuntu <--- you'll find a link to www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<flansuse> piero, did you install tor via from Tor dev repository?
<flansuse> *Tor deb
<jcrawford> darrend, sorry can you repeat the last message, i had to step away and it blew past my buffer
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: that didn't reset anything :(
<fiendishfish> Hi, I'm stuck in the initramfs shell at the moment, and need to edit a file (/proc/cmdline) to hopefully fix something; however, I can't find a text editor (such as vi) any ideas?
<iamfossy> yes if i minimize this window, i'll have to wait for long long till it minimizes
<penguin42> fiendishfish: You can't actually edit /proc/cmdline
<toyman61> fiendishfish: What about nano ?
<Stereocaulon> Name41, if you want a leaner distro, look into Xubuntu 10.04, it's smaller and still has a Gnome-like environment.
<Dr_Willis> fiendishfish:  im not even sure thats an editable file...
<wise_crypt> fiendishfish: how about nano
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: does it gives any error?
<piero> terminal
<fiendishfish> penguin42: What do I have to do then? Because my config is trying to use /dev/sdb10 but from the distro it appears as sda10 so obv the OS doesn't boot
<geekphreak> hi wise_crypt  :)
<gorski> please, what should i do with this?! This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<piero> terminal
<iamfossy> jongbergs: even right click takes time to appear and very very non responsive
<penguin42> fiendishfish: Edit it from grub
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: not when i do it as sudo from terminal, but when i alt+F2 it did
<erUSUL> gorski: use the free readeon driver ?
<_pg_> vidalia tries to start tor and gets an error. so i have to kill tor from terminal before i open vidalia everytime.
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, ok im trying to post this on pastebin
<fiendishfish> penguin42: I run grub through initramfs temporary shell?
<geekphreak> iamfossy: how much ram you have?
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: OK, great
<Dr_Willis> fiendishfish:  thats a read only file here. its what options the kernel got when it booted up.
<_pg_> because tor is running already i guess
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: hi
<piero> ok
<penguin42> fiendishfish: No, boot again but hold shift down right at the start and the grub menu should come up
<iamfossy> 6 GB
<flansuse> piero, to eliminate any other factors, we should start from the beginning.
<jongbergs> !panels > Mcl0vin
<ubottu> Mcl0vin, please see my private message
<geekphreak> 6 gb?
<uLinux> piero to install Tor follow the instructions here http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu than here http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en#polipo and then install Vidalia
<gorski> erUSUL, are they easy and stable to install?
<frxstrem> I have a CD burner and a CD and DVD drive in my computer; when I instert an empty disc into the CD burner, or a DVD into the DVD drive, it won't mount. the DVD problem can be fixed by mounting manually, but when I try the same with the CD burner, it just says that it's a "read-only file system", although it's a totally unused disc. does anyone know why, and how I can fix this?
<flansuse> piero: sudo apt-get purge tor vidalia
<iamfossy> yya
<fiendishfish> penguin42: It doesn't boot from HD at all, unless I select boot from HD from a Xubuntu liveCD
<Carlis> I have a blackberry 8100 I want to check my email. I writhe the username and password and says me: It´s not correct but It´s correct. How can i fix this issue ?
<wise_crypt> Dr_Willis: my /proc/cmdline > oot=UUID=bcd8a7d4-f1ab-474d-a5ee-3dde3675c091 ro quiet vga=0x317
<Theravadan> what is a cool 3d game i can isntall?
<Fitzsimmons> where can I find the sha sums for the CD image?
<erUSUL> gorski: ubuntu should be using that drivers by default
<toyman61> After upgrading from Karmic to Lucid I have problems with Java. http://www.java.com says I have version 6 update 18, but "Control Panel" tells me I have version 6 update 20. Java is NOT working. What do I do ?
<Stereocaulon> Theravadan, depends what kind of game genre you are looking for
<iamfossy> all my jobs are halted because of these freezes :(
<qwd> Theravadan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming
<sebsebseb> Sadly Plymouth in Ubuntu 10.04 does not work properly with a lot of propritary graphics card drivers as I have found out.  Things go rather weird with it if I have the propritary Nivida driver installed on the other computer, other people have been having such issues.  There seems to maybe be a solution, but since I don't really understand it,  it seems like something I don't want to play around with.  http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/
<sebsebseb> lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/  As a result I would rather just use Plymouth and use whatever I would have instead, or Xsplash, however when I try to remove the plymouth package, it wants to remove progarms that have nothing to do with it such as Banshee and F-Spot, but also important programs for the operating system.  So for now no propritary Nivida driver
<sebsebseb> installed, but that means no 3D OpenGL games for example.  What to do?
<FloodBot4> sebsebseb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<penguin42> fiendishfish: So from that livecd before you OK the boot from HD edit the line it will boot with - I'm not sure what that boot from HD option does, but it'll be finding the device
<gorski> erUSUL, ok, tnx
<flansuse> piero, let me know when it finished removing tor and vidalia completely.
<b33z> i've got a semi-noob question...
<jongbergs> iamfossy: right click on your desktop, choose Change Desktop Background > Visual Effects tab > Select None
<Theravadan> qwd, thx
<b33z> i have 32bit ubuntu on my laptop and i think it can do 64bit
<b33z> can i upgrade my install without formatting?
<erUSUL> b33z: no
<fiendishfish> penguin42: Ah, didn't realise you could edit the lines it uses
<b33z> damn.
<bucknasty> I'm searching for this icon as a bigger png (width of 120px) or the .svg file. Anyone can tell me where to find it? http://media.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/attachments/18/42/Netzwerk_64.png
<sebsebseb> heh heh at setting off the flood bot like that again, but more details the better :)
<jongbergs> iamfossy: let's just see if the problem could anything be related to visual effect enabled
<iamfossy> jongbergs:ok
<Stormcr0w> b33z: what do you mean?
<flansuse> _pg_, did you remove it too?
<Stormcr0w> b33z: which version are you on now?
<piero> yes
<jongbergs> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<b33z> Stormcr0w: 32 bit 10.04
<_pg_> flansuse: huh?
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, ok this is /default/grub http://pastebin.com/fXC9xcVT
<piero> ubuntu 9.10
<elijah> Hi, I am using Linux Mint, I can SSH using terminal and my private/public key just fine but when I use Nautilus I don't know how to tell it to use my key, it just asks me for a password and I cannot get past it. Any ideas?
<jongbergs> !panels | Mcl0vin
<ubottu> Mcl0vin: please see above
<Stormcr0w> b33z: if you want to go 64 bit, you have to reformat, I'm afraid
<_pg_> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<flansuse> _pg_, you were having problems with tor, right?
<b33z> bummer
<erUSUL> !mint > elijah
<ubottu> elijah, please see my private message
<piero> i want to start the installation again
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: Ok, let me have a quick look
<b33z> but for the best as i wanted to wipe out my windows partition anyway
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: it should be gnome-panel instead of gnome-session
<_pg_> flansuse: yes. i have to kill tor before i start vidalia everytime
<sebsebseb> oh the link I linked to got cut off http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/    anyway maybe someone can help with my Plymouth issues?
<geekphreak> b33z: good luck :d
<flansuse> piero, first completely remove tor and vidalia: sudo apt-get purge tor vidalia
<b33z> can i back up my gnome configuration/user directory to restore afterward?
<maxo> I've got a line in my /etc/fstab mounting a samba share. but sometimes that device isn't switched on, and if so, it slows the boot process down by 30 seconds. Is there a way round this?
<iamfossy> jongbergs : you were right
<elijah> So, I should have just said I am using Ubuntu and having problems with Nautilus and SSH then?
<Raydiation> hi im having a strange problem with nautilus: i cant copy a 1x1 px png which i made in gimp
<piero> yea i have done that
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: now all what i see is a blank desktop, and my mouse cursor nothing else
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, and this is grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/QUs1anZP
<flansuse> piero, okay, now make yourself root for these next parts: sudo su
<piero> do i need to reboot my computer
<iamfossy> jongbergs: its all because of compiz :) any fix ? or my nvidia driver ?
<elijah> Does nautilus have a channel?
<flansuse> piero, no.
<piero> ok
<erUSUL> !rootshell | flansuse piero
<ubottu> flansuse piero: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Raydiation> only thin i can do is send to, open with and compress
<piero> yea done
<flansuse> erUSUL, he has to for this next part.
<b33z> thanks for the info yall
<elijah> I can SSH using terminal and my private/public key just fine but when I use Nautilus I don't know how to tell it to use my key, it just asks me for a password and I cannot get past it. Any ideas?
<erUSUL> flansuse: just pointing out the easier « sudo -i » :)
<maxo> wow it's busy in here
<intugo> Yes it is
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: i will "ctrl+alt+f3" 'shutdown -r now and see
<jongbergs> iamfossy: i don't know for now, i have the same problem to with ATI card, I worked in 9.10..,maybe we'll try to find a fix later
<Mcl0vin> *sudo
<JoeSomebody> to put a ubuntu installer on a flash drive , is unetbootin still the recommended way?
<Resno> maxo: a version release will dothat
<enriq> is there a tool to read/write disk sectors for a ntfs partition?
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: ok hopefully it works out
<_pg_> JoeSomebody: yeah. or create usb startup from live cd
<geekphreak> JoeSomebody: yep had good luck with it :d
<flansuse> piero, now add the tor deb repository in your sources: echo "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<qwd> elijah: nautilus uses seahorse to handle the key so make sure the key is in seahorse
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: 'sudo -i
<rene_> hola hamijos
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> oh where, oh where are the experienced users that can maybe help with my Plymouth issue,   well I know  erUSUL is here, but I guess he can't help, or he would have replied already
<sebsebseb> !es | rene_
<ubottu> rene_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> JoeSomebody:  it works very well.
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<erUSUL> enriq: read/write disk sectors is what all hard disk do; can you be more specific ?
<flansuse> piero, yes, it says karmic, and even for Lucid, use karmic. This is according to the tor developers.
<flansuse> erUSUL, oh, okay, I see now.
<piero> not working
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: alt+f2, then sudo reboot
<flansuse> piero, what does it say?
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: just came out of /away ... but anyway i still have not upgraded so playmouth is not my forte ...
<enriq> erUSUL, I made the mistake of installing grub to windows partition while upgrading to 10.04, so I smashed the windows boot sector and I need to fix it
<ViaNocturna85> Does anyone here have an MSI laptop and Lucid?
<me_in_panic> something went very wrong @ updating 9.10 to 10.4 (9.10 was installed with wubi). The grub update crashed and only my Windows 7 would boot. So I put the 10.04 ISO on an USB. After succesful installaption only 10.4 will boot (and my intact Windows 7 partition can not boot again). Can anybody help me here out?
<gizmobay> I upgraded to 10.04. I use to be able to print from WinXP to the printer on Ubuntu using http://192.168.0.4:631/printer. I can print the test page from WinXP but when I try from MS Word nothing happens.
<flansuse> ViaNocturna85, MSI netbook or laptop?
<piero> -bash: http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org: No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> enriq: oh right so your still on 9.10?
<ViaNocturna85> flansuse: laptop
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: Ok, I have just one recommendation, you can try it and see if it works
<flansuse> ViaNocturna85, then no, sorry.
<flansuse> piero, what command did you use?
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<erUSUL> enriq: that's a question for #windows but anyway. you can use a windows installcd and boot into recovery mode and use « fixmbr »
<enriq> sebsebseb, no, because I installed grub to /dev/sda, and also /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<SerekPL> How Can I run Windows XP in Window on Ubuntu? What Emulator I must use?
<piero> deb-src http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, ok
<wise_crypt> enriq: fixmbr with your win cd
<celestial> enriq: boot with the windows cd and get into the recovery command prompt, and then use fixmbr or fixboot (depends on version)
<piero> in root
<ddavids> pls how do i get codecs for my rhythmbox?
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: virtualbox
<erUSUL> !vobx > SerekPL
<flansuse> piero, that's not what I pasted.
<me_in_panic> fixmbr... thanks!
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: on /etc/default/grub you can remove the "nomodeset" in the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<flansuse> piero, now add the tor deb repository in your sources: echo "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<swiftarrow> ddavids, you can install Gstreamer
<erUSUL> !vbox > SerekPL
<ubottu> SerekPL, please see my private message
<ViaNocturna85> Anyone have any recomendations for a built in webcam whose hardware is not being recognised and 'ls /dev/video*' says there are no files or folders?
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: then save, sudo update-grub2 and restart
<enriq> celestial, wise_crypt, erUSUL won't that ruin grub in /dev/sda?
<IsmAvatar> I personally use VMWare
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  what do you mean print from tht URL? thats just the printer config URL. You still need to set up the printer in windows to actually use the printer.
<IsmAvatar> is VirtualBox capable of shared folders?
<qwd> IsmAvatar: yes
 * wise_crypt so bussy in here going to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  yes. in s4eferal different ways
<geekphreak> IsmAvatar: yes sir
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  see the vbox manual at its homepage
<maxo> how do I stop ubuntu hanging on boot because of /etc/fstab cifs/smbfs entries that it can't connect to?
<ani> i am not able to install nvidia driver on 10.04 ... my card is 9400gt .
<celestial> enriq, of course it will ruin grub, you will need to reinstall grub
<skrite99> hey all
<Dr_Willis> maxo:  set them to 'noauto' perhaps.
<erUSUL> enriq: yes; but restoring grub with a ubuntu livecd is easy
<piero> same problem
<jongbergs> IsmAvatar: you need to install guest additions for shared folders to work
<lsemple> man upgrading is painful, I hope this version 10.04 lasts 10 years..   Thats the goal isn't it ??? (lol)
<crashev> why the transfer to/from usb flash is so slow in (k)ubuntu 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | enriq
<ubottu> enriq: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Stereocaulon> IsmAvatar, not always, some OS'es are supported, most are not for the shared folders feature.
<ddavids> swiftarrow - im thinking if there are liek restricted extras like we had on karmic...
<IsmAvatar> Windows XP
<piero> i pasted "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<wise_crypt> !grub2 > enriq
<ubottu> enriq, please see my private message
<piero> it is not working
<piero> do i have to reboot my computer
<flansuse> piero, the entire command is: echo "deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org karmic main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<juanca> I cannot upgrade to 10.04 from the alternate CD, it seems there's a bug which keeps asking for internet conection... anyway, in this case, how can I backup my software and preferences to install Lucid over my current Karmic?
<IsmAvatar> and I believe guest additions are already set up. Needed them for vmware anyways
<celestial> urUSUL, can you give me some help on this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109446
<flansuse> piero, please read the commands carefully.
<gizmobay> Dr_Willis, yes I went through Add printer and specified the URL
<swiftarrow> ddavids, oh.  I'm on Jaunty. :)
<Dr_Willis> flansuse:  it may of been better to make a file in /etc/apt/sources.d  i think
<geekphreak> or #vbox
<erUSUL> ani: what have you tried ? System>Admin...>hardware drivers fails? if so how?
<ddavids> ok
<ddavids> swiftarrow - im on the lynx
<kaie> I'm looking for an ftp directory that contains the .deb files contained in lucid. I can't see .deb files when I open the directory listed in sources.list, are the directories hidden or starting with a dot . ?
<PMantis> Need to install Ubuntu Server 10.04 on a server without a CDROM drive. Instructions on placing the installer on a USB stick?
<amabo> i installed the elementary wallpapers (sudo apt-get install elementary-wallpapers) but i can't find them. locate elementary doesn't return anything - any help?
<ddavids> swiftarrow - i just installed it and id like to have everything all sorted out...
<jongbergs> juanca: did you perform an upgrade of karmic before installing alternate cd?
<kaie> reason: i want to download and try lucid's grub package and install on a 9.10 machine, because the full upgrade broke triple-boot
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, im restarting now
<kaie> (in order to verify it's really grub and nothing else)
<Dr_Willis> amabo:  use the synaptic package manager.. find the package.. look at its 'details'
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: cool
<undecim> PMantis: use Unetbootin if you need to create from a Windows machine, or use the USB Startup Disk Creator on an Ubuntu machine
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: let me know
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<gizmobay> I don't understand why the test page works but not from Word
<erUSUL> celestial: :/ very weird issue; sorry i can not help much
<juanca> jonbergs: no. But if I'm trying to upgrade a computer without internet connection how can I do that?
<geekphreak> kaie: which you download?
<falconic> Hey guys... I am trying to install ubuntu under CentOS using Xen.
<lsemple> man upgrading is painful, I hope this version 10.04 lasts 10 years..   Thats the goal isn't it ??? (lol)
<falconic> I have a downloaded ISO file
<geekphreak> kaie: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  the 'test' page from that URL is from that cups machine. not the windows machine.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: I messaged enriq  by mistake, when I was asking you what  version of Ubuntu you were still on
<iceroot> falconic: yes, and the problem is?
<falconic> but I am geting the error "Paravirtualized guests cannot install off cdrom media"
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  you cold connect to that url with your cell phone and make that test page print. :)
<celestial> urUSUL, oh thanks, it is quite a relief to know it is a rather weird issue :)
<kaie> geekphreak, not a local file, I'm looking for http://...ubuntu.../...lucid.../...grub-common.deb
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: 9.10. i allways wait a week or two ...
<iceroot> falconic: use qemu for the iso, not paravirtualisation
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: well  9.10 really is better than 10.04 in certain ways
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  Unless you are saying the print test page from the windows printer config tool is working.
<ani> erusul software manager has the old driver ..which can,t supported my card at all.. i need 190.x to work my card properly..i install 190.x and 195.x drivers before in kermic but in lucid its not working at all
<gizmobay> Dr_Willis, no it has the XP logo on the test page.
<falconic> iceroot: any idea what the issue is ? earlier when I used the "-l" parameter.. it gave me the error "Could not find an installable distribution at '/root/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso'"
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: what was that about Virutalbox by the way, you been testing 10.04  like this yes?
<PMantis> undecim: Thanks, the startup disk creator says I need to format my USB stick. When I click "Format" nothing happens... odd
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  that is weird then.
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: no was a tab mistake sorry :)
<falconic> iceroot: paravirtualization is faster? for using that what do I need to do ?
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  try abiword, or openoffice.. see if they do it.
<gizmobay> I'm rebooting WinXP
<jongbergs> juanca: i did using alternate cd, but i made sure my karmic is updated to latest packages before performing the upgrade just within karmic by mounting the iso file..i didn't burn the iso file
<gizmobay> I'll try OO as well
<undecim> PMantis: It should bring up a dialog with options on formatting... If you can't get to that, you can format it from the terminal.
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: 8.10 is dead now as of the 30th April, so 9.04 is now the best version of Ubuntu that is still supported, sadly that only gets untill like 30th October.
<iceroot> falconic: and how should paravirtualisation work with an iso?
<flansuse> piero, did it work so far?
<iceroot> falconic: so use qemu for the (virtual) cd-rom
<falconic> iceroot: I am new to this..so any directions would be helpful..
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: i have no problems in 9.10 ...
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, yea now the boot screen didnt even show up and my brightness doesnt work....
<gizmobay> I hate my work WinXP
<piero> the source list is out now
<gizmobay> laptop
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: pondering if upgrade or reinstall ....
<silverdrake11> Stormcr0w, i changed it back
<iceroot> falconic: i guess ##xen is a good start, because its not related to ubuntu
<amabo> Dr_Willis: thanks!
<falconic> iceroot: ah oki.. u mean qemu will create the virtual CDRom..
<piero> so wat next
<iceroot> falconic: yes
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: neither did I, except sound not working in Virtualbox.  oh and not likeing some of the features that it came with
<vik> I need help. My usb is not being mounted after upgrade from karmic to lucid. I would appreaciate help. Thanks
<flansuse> Okay.
<falconic> iceroot: thanks .. that was a good pointer.. I have posted the same on ##xen..but no one responded :(
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  also  (ive had to do this befor) make a linux user with the same name/password and samba password as the xp user. and have the xp user connect to  a linux samba share.. Ive had That be needed befor  i could print in the past.. for some odd reason
<falconic> so put it here.
<PMantis> undecim: Ahh, nevermind - found it was mounted. :)
<flansuse> piero, now type exit to return to a normal user prompt.
<jongbergs> gizmobay: did you try instaling the printer drivers?
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: Right, so you need to go back to those drivers. I had hoped that startupmanager had added that in, in order to perpertate the changes you had asked from it
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I reset the gnome-power-manager settings?
<undecim> PMantis: Make sure to format it as fat32
<fiendishfish> penguin42: That is odd. I got it to semi-work - if I use 'boot from first hard-disk' from a LiveCD it boots my Distro from my hdd - but if I don't use a LiveCD it doesn't boot anythoing
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: but, this is not the case and we know that now.
<Dr_Willis> gizmobay:  some how the user wasent  getting authorized to print to the linux box. here may be some guest ok setting needed in cups/samba
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: Anyway, my turn to restart
<Stormcr0w> silverdrake11: speak in a bit
<gizmobay> jongbergs, yes I've been using this printer for a couple of years in the same config
<kiwi__> i just installed nbr 10.4 on my eeepc 901. difficulties connecting to wlan. any suggestions?
<penguin42> fiendishfish: It sounds like the grub installation on your disk is broken
<juanca> jongbergs: interesting... but how did you update your Karmic, with the Lucid ISO?  with the Karmic ISO? Also, Live CD or alternate?
<gizmobay> yes, I setup a samba user and pass same as winxp login
<piero> ok done
<fiendishfish> penguin42: Indeed. How would I go about fixing Grub? Becasue GRub doesn't even come up
<daveorme> Odd thing started this morning.  When I log in, the touchpad on my laptop stops working.  Plug a USB mouse in and I can work.  Log out, and when I get to the login screen the touchpad works again.  I checked the Mouse Preferences and didn't see anything obvious there.  Any ideas?
<PMantis> undecim: It never asked me, just partitioned, I selected 1 and it's creating it now. If it doesn't work, I'll check that. Thanks.
<wise_crypt> !grub | fiendishfish
<akaustav> Hey everyone. My friend's got a problem with my Ubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> fiendishfish: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<penguin42> fiendishfish: Once you've booted it off your CD try running grub-install
<flansuse> piero: gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89 && gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<flansuse> piero, it is exactly like that.
<undecim> PMantis: Oh, you are using the format button from the Creator?
<Resno> akaustav: whats the problem?
<PMantis> undecim: Yes
<akaustav> From what he describes he's deleted the kernel
<wise_crypt> fiendishfish:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ani> So there is no way to install nvidia on lucid .. for new card.
<juanca> Is there a way to have Ubuntu Server inside Ubuntu Desktop but pointing to a different hard disk? Have this any sense?
<PMantis> undecim: Once I unmounted the USB stick, it magically worked. LOL
<allGonePeteTong> hello just done a fresh install of 10.04 and i'm having a strange issue. can someone help me?
<jongbergs> juanca: i updated the karmic packages first thru apt-get upgrade (internet), then upgrade using the mounted alternate iso file.
<Resno> akaustav: how did he delete it? whats it doingnow?
<Chripher> anyone here who use Handelsbanken
<erUSUL> juanca: virtualbox ;)
<erUSUL> !ask | allGonePeteTong
<qwd> Chripher: just ask what you want to know
<ubottu> allGonePeteTong: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penguin42> juanca: Well you can run ubuntu-server in a virtual machine - I've just got it installing in QEMU/KVM
<gizmobay> I use to use samba like \\192.168.0.3\printername but it busted so I switched to http://192.168.0.3:631\printername
<lappert> Is there anyone here who knows a thing or two about wine and is willing to help a total retard concerning linux? :P
<undecim> akaustav: What's the problem, exactly? Does the machine fail to boot?
<allGonePeteTong> lol ok
<erUSUL> lappert: #winehqç
<qwd> !ask
<erUSUL> lappert: #winehq
<akaustav> Resno: He said he was updating his system to Ubuntu 9.10.
<qwd> lappert: just ask what you want to know
<ceno> hey guys. a moment ago I asked if there was a firefox ambiance theme. There isn't, apparently, so I'm adapting the dust one. Got the basics, but I missing some stuff. Anyone know anything about this?
<Resno> lappert: what are you trying to run?
<elijah> qwd: Thanks, that is helping, Seahorse isn't liking my key for some reason though.
<lappert> Ok, here goes: I installet wine and got steam to work
<lappert> then i downloaded css
<Chripher> qwd: I need the cardreader to work in ubuntu 10.04 amd64 and I only got 32bit driver
<lappert> it starts
<coldfire> can someone help me set it so it requires a password to mount a partition on my hard drive? it used to do it in 9.10
<Resno> akaustav: and how did kernel gett erased?
<qwd> elijah: how was it created?
<juanca> erUSUL, penguin42: Would I be able to start the server in Windows boot?
<lappert> it runs for a while, but then it freezez and locks up my computer
<flansuse> piero, also, put the username in front of your messages, so it is easier to notice.
<Chripher> qwd: some idiot have delete the 64bit from share
<ando> ciao...
<ando> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sirmacik> Hi, quick question. How can I make thunderbird default mail client so it'd be opened by clicking on mail under the envelope in tray?
<h00k> lappert: you're going to want to check #winehq
<piero> NOT WORKING\
<penguin42> juanca: You can run a virtual machine on Windows that then runs Ubuntu in the virtual machine
<piero> gpg: key 886DDD89: "deb.torproject.org archive signing key" not changed
<akaustav> In an attempt to delete the older kernel he deleted all kernels.
<piero> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<piero> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<allGonePeteTong> well the alt button on my keyboard seems to be pressed when is isn't and depressed when it's down.... this is making ubuntu unusable (i'm using live cd atm)
<qwd> Chripher: Don't think it works in 64bit, take a look at FriBID and donate some money so the development goes forward. BankID is complete crap and they should be ashamed :)
<lappert> h00k: i did, there was a bugreport there, but i didn't see any clear solution
<allGonePeteTong> didn't happen for about half an hour of use..
<Chripher> qwd: hehe
<flansuse> piero, use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines.
<moonfish> Good evening. How to switch windows manager engine (Metacity & GTK)?
<akaustav> Thus he is not being able to boot to Ubuntu any more.
<lappert> h00k: and the last post on that was from like 2007 :P
<gizmobay> hmm, openoffice works
<gizmobay> Not Word
<fiendishfish> Thanks guys, that problemo is fixed.
<undecim> akaustav: Do you have a livecd handy?
<ani> here the error log i got when i try to install nvidia driver 195 http://pastebin.com/x1W0bdUD
<flansuse> piero, please put the username in front of your messages, since it's hard to read in here. Like this: flansuse, what next?
<ani> got same for 190
<leifw> this load balancing bug is super annoying
<akaustav> undecim: Yes
<juanca> penguin42: what I want is to start the same ubuntu server booting in Ubuntu Desktop or Windows, same machine
<ishijoe> cannot hibernate/suspend on a dell vostro
<undecim> k, boot it.
<leifw> it basically doubles the battery life effect of anything that's cpu-intensive
<undecim> akaustav: k, boot it
<penguin42> juanca: A little trickier, but you probably can
<leifw> essentially I can't run chrome or firefox without halving my battery life :-/
<piero> OK
<akaustav> undecim: Yup. Doing it now.
<undecim> akaustav: Ever done a chroot before?
<lappert> Guess i'l try some different games on steam and see if it's a problem with my wine install or just source engine games
<flansuse> piero, then split the commands separately. Do one first, then the other. First this: gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89
<juanca> penguin42: I guess
<penguin42> juanca: If you install virtualbox on both windows and ubuntu desktop and then store the disk image for the server on a partition visible to both you might be able to do it
<flansuse> piero, then this: gpg --export A3C4F0F979CAA22CDBA8F512EE8CBC9E886DDD89 | sudo apt-key add -
<akaustav> undecim: No. What is that?
<wise_crypt> lappert: /j #winehq
<moonfish> Please, help! How to switch windows manager engine (Metacity & GTK+ 2.0)?
<MrKeuner> where does gnome-power-manager keep its settings
<lappert> wise_crypt: Thanks :)
<juanca> penguin42: that makes sense...
<MrKeuner> where does gnome-power-manager keep its _user_ settings
<undecim> basically, we boot into the live cd, then switch a terminal to act like it's running from the system on the hard disk.
<erUSUL> MrKeuner: probably in gconf ...
<undecim> akaustav:  basically, we boot into the live cd, then switch a terminal to act like it's running from the system on the hard disk.
<piero> DONE
<wise_crypt> lappert: no problem
<juanca> penguin42: I'll try it tnx
<quebecliberated> i ,i whant to remove and reinstall ubuntu you know how?
<bondiblueos9> my system hangs on startup if I don't have my firewire drives plugged in
<akaustav> undecim: Ok. How do I do that?
<vladimirBG> hello, I use 10.04 on my dell laptop with an ati x1300 graphics. In older versions of Ubuntu, I used propriatery driver and it had ability to reduce gpu clock. How can I reduce clock using radeon driver?
<ishijoe> cannot hibernate/suspend on a dell vostro....help plz
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: everthing reset except what i want it to reset :) plus i am getting this error now " THe panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet" Do you want to del the applet from the configuration?"
<qwd> quebecliberated: put a cd in the drive and restart?
<fiendishfish> Another minor problem: I'm using a 19" Monitor with VGA-VGA and the screen flickers ever so slightly - you can see the lines flickering and it's really annoying. I've tried changing the refresh rates within XFCE (Xubuntu) from 60hz to 75hz, and it didn't do anything; I have no idea how to fix it :/
<undecim> akaustav: I'll walk you though it. First, you need to open a terminal in the LiveCd environment.
<piero> WAT NEXT
<penguin42> vladimirBG: I'm not sure, you could ask in #ubuntu-x and there is also a mailing list for the radeon driver
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: ^^ i think that is the applet that i am missing
<wise_crypt> !panels > Mcl0vin
<ubottu> Mcl0vin, please see my private message
<erUSUL> quebecliberated: use the already made partitions; during install they will be reformated ...
<elijah> I have a private/public key I generated on a Mac, when I try to import the private key into Seahorse, it isn't showing in the list. Any ideas?
<penguin42> vladimirBG: Also you can still use the proprietary driver in 10.04 if you don't find an answer
<quebecliberated> qwd that does n work!
<armence> Hey all, I'm trying to add a printer, but I can't find a way to add the printer...
<akaustav> undecim: I'll let you know when the Live CD has loaded.
<allGonePeteTong> hello. just done a fresh install of 10.04..the alt button on my keyboard seems to be pressed when is isn't, and depressed when it's down. this means the mouse doesn't work as it should.. .... anyone heard of this before? this is making ubuntu unusable :/ (i'm using live cd atm)
<erUSUL> quebecliberated: or use gparted in the livecd to remove the linux partitions prior to instalation
<Mcl0vin> wise_crypt: thank you for you 2 cents , but we already did that
<Mcl0vin> :)
<geekphreak> hmm
<flansuse> piero, I have to run for a bit.
<vladimirBG> penguin: Thanks, I'll ask in ubuntu-x... I'd try to avoid the fglrx
<djkal1> does ubuntu support ati 5850 graphics card?
<ratcheer> armence: Try "sudo service start cups"
<JenniferB> hi folks.. is the address bar icon gone in 10.04 for nautilitus ?
<flansuse> piero, but for now, you can install tor with these two commands: sudo apt-get update
<piero> OK
<quebecliberated> ?
<wise_crypt> Mcl0vin: hmmm doesnt solve?
<JenniferB> how can I see the address bar?
<qwd> quebecliberated: then you should have provided more info. We can't guess. Provide *all* the info needed if you expect help.
<flansuse> piero, and then: sudo apt-get install tor vidalia
<JenniferB> if I am in a directory
<Mcl0vin> wise_crypt: nope
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: never have problem with this command..
<flansuse> piero, there's a few more steps after that. I can private message you when I get back, if you want.
<armence> ratcheer, Thanks... It was services cups start btw
<quebecliberated> i whant to remove and reinstall ubuntu you know how i have burn koala 9.1?
<piero> yea that would be good
<ratcheer> armence: Good. Glad I could help.
<tyler_d> looking to convert photo's from raw to jpg from terminal
<tyler_d> any assistance?
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: its not the command... i thinks some how that applet got corrupted " OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: alright, try this open up terminal ang type rm -rf .gnome* .gconf*
<qwd> tyler_d: imagemagick
<ani> which channel support griphices driver problem ?
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: log out ang log back in again
<erUSUL> tyler_d: see if convert from imagemagick supports raw
<piero> hope to get u message soon
<tyler_d> qwd: ty I will tias
<qwd> tyler_d: (might do it, read the documentation) or just google raw to jpg linux and see if something else comes up
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: hmmmmm why i don;t like this command above
<quebecliberated> big problem i can remove ubuntu!
<blivori> hi
<allGonePeteTong> can anyone here help me? -- i'll post question again..
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: i do this whenever i reset the gnome settings
<allGonePeteTong> hello. just done a fresh install of 10.04..the alt button on my keyboard seems to be pressed when is isn't, and depressed when it's down. this means the mouse doesn't work as it should.. .... anyone heard of this before? this is making ubuntu unusable :/ (i'm using live cd atm)
<blivori> Can anyone help please?
<lucas-arg> hello, im having problems with compiz, flash videos and some games... my video card is an intel gma x3100, i dont know if there are bugs or if its my installation...
<wise_crypt> quebecliberated: elaborate your question please.
<erUSUL> qwd: for file in *.raw; do convert "$file" ${file%.raw}.jpeg; done
<biagidp> I'm having trouble rejoining wireless networks if my connection drops in 10.04.  Anyone experienced this/know how to fix it?
<qwd> blivori: no we can't because you haven't explained the problem
<iamfossy> hey all :) UI freeze stopped after disabling compiz not after every insert of flash drive ubuntu freezes again :( I thought this was LTS release :(
<erUSUL> qwd: that's assuming all the raw images have raw extension and are in the same dir
<ani> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3TMBTUs9
<blivori> Problem: The internet connection disconnects or slows down incredibly after a few minutes and stays that way at regular intervals. It's pretty annoying. I've just installed 10.04 and I am using an Edimax router. Any help would be appreciated
<qwd> erUSUL: wrong person, it was tyler_d who wanted to know :)
<usamahashimi> hi
<vik> Usb is not beeing mounted in lucid, please help
<lucas-arg> where can i find info about lucid bugs?
<usamahashimi> Which software is used to develop ubuntu.com?
<elijah> qwd: Should I be able to import a privatekey file into Seahorse? I am new to keys, I have it working on a mac but I would rather use Nautilus to browse files
<lucas-arg> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lappert> Winehq channel is empty i think :(
<ratcheer> lucas-arg: Launchpad.net
<stopsign> blivori: had the same problem,got pissed and reinstalled 9.10 lol
<allGonePeteTong> is there a good time to come back here when it is less busy to get help? - or maybe somewhere else?
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: how to i login to gnome from the terminal
<blivori> stopsign, nah lol I don't like using previous versions
<iamfossy> hey all :) UI freeze stopped after disabling compiz not after every insert of flash drive ubuntu freezes again :( I thought this was LTS release :(
<allGonePeteTong> .;'\\\\\\\\\\
<ratcheer> allGonePeteTong: ubuntuforums.org is a great place for help. Your questions remain posted, so people can see them for days (longer, actually).
<v0lksman> how do you update all video file types to use VLC?
<wise_crypt> !patience | allGonePeteTong
<ubottu> allGonePeteTong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lappert> By the way, for people in to dota, there is a game called Heroes of newerth with a native linux client
<stijn> what command should i use to get an output with my system specs?
<lappert> it's currently in open beta, but it's a really good game :)
<akaustav> undecim: Ok. Terminal is up.
<blivori> Problem: The internet connection disconnects or slows down incredibly after a few minutes and stays that way at regular intervals. It's pretty annoying. I've just installed 10.04 64-Bit (upgraded from 9.10 4-bit) and I am using an Edimax router. Any help would be appreciated
<allGonePeteTong> wery well. thanks.
<cadillac807> logitech quickcam pro for notebooks is only working in cheese and I can not seem to get it to work on yourtube or anywere else plase help
<ceno> Alright, could some one tell me what they think about this theme http://dl.dropbox.com/u/167159/mirror/ThemeV1.png
<wise_crypt> !poll > ceno
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: no, dont login using the terminal, after typing rm -rf .gconf* .gnome* , just logout using the power buttong at the upper right hand corner of the screen
<leifw> ahh, turns out google-chrome messes with power usage but chromium-browser doesn't
<leifw> :)
<ubottu> ceno, please see my private message
<Theravadan> what i love about going from win7 to ubuntu is simply being able to kill -9 a process and having it die immedately without hosing your system
<fiendishfish> Another minor problem: I'm using a 19" Monitor with VGA-VGA and the screen flickers ever so slightly - you can see the lines flickering and it's really annoying. I've tried changing the refresh rates within XFCE (Xubuntu) from 60hz to 75hz, and it didn't do anything; I have no idea how to fix it :/
<undecim> akaustav: Okay, open the Ubuntu partition in a file browser to mount it.
<ceno> wise_crypt, sorry -_-, wrong indeed. what's that channel for ubuntu light discussion?
<iamfossy> other minor problem: I'm using a 19" Monitor with VGA-VGA and the screen flickers ever so slightly - you can see the lines flickering and it's really annoying. I've tried changing the refresh rates within XFCE (Xubuntu)
<akaustav> undecim: mounted
<wise_crypt> !offtopic > ceno
<ubottu> ceno, please see my private message
<MrKeuner> I'd like to reset gnome-power-manager user settings... is this possible at all?
<gavagai> I am having a problem with GNOME completely freezing... and ideas to troubleshoot this?  It has happened 10 times in one week...
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: " just logout using the power buttong at the upper right hand corner of the screen" <--this is what i am missing and trying to get back :D
<gavagai> new isntall of 10.04
<ratcheer> Theravadan: I also like that when you shut it down, it takes about 4 seconds instead of 4 minutes.
<amabo> i'm trying to find out the names of my displays for use with xgamma - currently, :0 works but i'm also connected to an external monitor and :1 can't be found
<amabo> any insight?
<iamfossy> hey all :) UI freeze stopped after disabling compiz not after every insert of flash drive ubuntu freezes again :( I thought this was LTS release :(
<jongbergs> ok from the terminal, type this killall gnome-session
<ceno> wise_crypt, much appreciated
<gavagai> When my display freezes even CTRL ALT BACKSPACE does nothing, even though it is enabled.  I have intel gma hd graphics if relevant.
<wise_crypt> ceno: no problem
<iamfossy> jongbergs : have you encountered freezes during a flash drive insert ?
<Theravadan> ratcheer, i dont miss the 4 min shutdown either. I usually ended up doign a hard reset
<penguin42> gavagai: You can try alt-sysrq-k which is a bit more forceful
<undecim> Okay, in the terminal, type "mount | grep media" and it should give you a line describing the partition, including the mount point (/media/something)
<undecim> akaustav:  Okay, in the terminal, type "mount | grep media" and it should give you a line describing the partition, including the mount point (/media/something)
<penguin42> gavagai: Which graphics card?
<VladimirBG> where can I find xorg.cong in 10.04? I don't see it in /etc/X11
<penguin42> VladimirBG: It's not there by default, but you can add one
<yuuri> alguem br?
<geekphreak> VladimirBG: is not there by default
<undecim> akaustav: lol, I keep forgetting to put your name at the beginning of my messages...
<jongbergs> iamfossy: nope, have no problems using removable drives so far..
<ceno> yuuri, portugues aqui
<cadillac807> logitech quickcam pro for notebooks is only working in cheese and I can not seem to get it to work on yourtube or anywere else plase help I am using ubuntu 10.04
<gavagai> penguin42, intel gma hd on an i5
<penguin42> (although I did find that's actually a lie there are bits now in /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d)
<mrbook1> I am a real newbie. I installed ubuntu 10.04 as a guest running vbox on a Windows XP Pro I am having difficulties with my built in Webcam and microphone. Where do I ask questions?
<akaustav> undecim: /dev/sda1 on /media/8774b8e3-2da2-4ea7-b8cd-393bdd4aebc7 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit)
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: samething and i am still getting the "FastUserSwitchApplet" error
<silverdrake11> Anybody here want to help me with my /etc/default/grub file?
<wise_crypt> !br > yuuri
<ubottu> yuuri, please see my private message
<domo> hey guys.. about to use ubuntu but i don't know which i should download.. 32 bit or 64 bit..
<penguin42> gavagai: I think I've seen otehrs with i3/i5 problems but I've not noticed a particular bug report - are you running with compiz/desktop effects?
<qwd> elijah: how was the key created?
<penguin42> domo: What's your machine and how much RAM?
<Theravadan> can someone say my nick so i can test xchat notification?
<iamfossy> silverdrake11: elaborate toyr problem
<geekphreak> Theravadan: whats up?
<domo> penguin42: it's a dell 1558 intel i5 with 4 gigs of ram
<_jesse_> Theravadan: hi
<gavagai> penguin42, yes the effects are all on
<ratcheer> silverdrake11: How about a link to a very good tutorial?
<undecim> akaustav: okay, that really long part is the mount point then (you should be able to press Tab after the first 8 to finish it in the terminal)
<penguin42> domo: 64 should run well on it
<Name141> if I'm gonna just use ubuntu for eggdrops and such nature, do I need the desktop edition or server? Or does it really matter?
<wise_crypt> silverdrake11: just ask your question
<domo> penguin42: but flash sucks on 64 bit :(
<penguin42> gavagai: My guess is if you turn them off it'll be more stable; I'd bug report it anyway
<undecim> akaustav: Now, run all the commands listed here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427130/
<gavagai> penguin42, it always freezes when i'm doing something, never when it is just sitting there.  ok i'll send a bug report, thanks
<penguin42> domo: Not if you download the Adobe flash 64bit beta!
<Theravadan> _jesse_, thx
<qwd> elijah: you could try opening seahorse and dragging and dropping the key to "my personal keys"
<Guest40186> I changed my login password, and I don't remember what I changed iit to. Is there a way to fix this?
<VladimirBG> ok, since I'm not really proficient with GNU/Linux, how do I activate only one option of radeon driver in xorg.conf... ?
<ratcheer> silverdrake11: Grub2 Guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<ViaNocturna85> my webcam isnt recognised as a builtin laptop cam on 10.04 when it was on 9.10
<penguin42> gavagai: Of course it might not be X's fault
<undecim> akaustav: Wait, sorry, the last line in that page should be using "cp" rather than "ln"
<qwd> elijah: or file -> import
<silverdrake11> wise_crypt, well basically I followed the intructions here http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/fix-ubuntu-screen-brightness-problem/
<iamfossy> i've never had this bad ubuntu experience :(
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: how come it is not working..? thinking...
<wise_crypt> silverdrake11: and ...
<akaustav> undecim: Ok. I'll let you know when all commands are done.
<silverdrake11> wise_crypt, and my brightness works, but my purple boot screen is pixelated and out of proportion now
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: " just logout using the power buttong at the upper right hand corner of the screen" <--this is what i am missing and trying to get back :D
<tman> i've finally got 10.04 installed on my compaq 1.00ghz amd sempron processer with 512mbram i installed 9.10 and ugraded from there.
<alloosh> hi, how to get ubuntu one to connect
<tman> it works now
<ViaNocturna85> alloosh: account been made?
<undecim> akaustav: If all the commands complete without error, you can run "sudo chroot /media/8774b8e3-2da2-4ea7-b8cd-393bdd4aebc7" and will be chrooted.
<coldfire> whats a good firewall app for ubuntu?
<silverdrake11> wise_crypt, thats my grub default file http://pastebin.com/fXC9xcVT
<erUSUL> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<gregl> Mcl0vin,  right click the panel,then go to add to,then choose the log out icon..
<akaustav> undecim: All done.
<undecim> akaustav: Did you run the chroot command?
<Guest40186> I changed my login password, and I don't remember what I changed iit to. Is there a way to fix this?
<mrbook1> I installed Cheese, but when I run it, it says no camera. I have a built in webcam? What do I do now?
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | Guest40186
<ubottu> Guest40186: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: try doing the command gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel once more
<Theravadan> wow this indicator applet is amazing
<ViaNocturna85> mrbook: same problem here
<akaustav> undecim: Yes
<undecim> akaustav: "sudo chroot /media/8774b8e3-2da2-4ea7-b8cd-393bdd4aebc7" and you will be chrooted.
<erUSUL> !webcam | mrbook1
<ubottu> mrbook1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lucas-arg> iw3945 very slow here... is anyone else having problems with this wireless card?
<wise_crypt> silverdrake11: u dont change anything other than http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/fix-ubuntu-screen-brightness-problem/
<akaustav> undecim: Done.
<drbobb> hello, trouble is back for users of the bcm4318 wireless chip - it works swell in karmic, but support seems to be broken in lucid. Is anyone using this chip successfully under lucid?
<StephenLinux> how can you launch gnome-terminal on another desktop (workspace i.e. the ctrl, alt, arrow window?)
<undecim> akaustav: okay, now, run "aptitude search ~ilinux-image" to see what kernel version is installed
<ThePuppyNuts-87> how do i list only the currently installed packages on my system through apt, i tried apt-cache pkgnames but that seems to list every package apt knows
<mrbook1> ! webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DeadmanIncJS> i was hving problems installing Lynx via cd.  went back to 9.10 and just did the upgrade via update manager :)
<DeadmanIncJS> all is well now
<jongbergs> drbobb: what problems?
<StephenLinux> how can you launch gnome-terminal on another desktop (workspace i.e. the ctrl, alt, arrow window?)
<silverdrake11> wise_crypt, no I didn't and when I change that line back to the way it was, the purple boot screen looks fine.
<Dr_Willis> !clone | ThePuppyNuts-87
<ubottu> ThePuppyNuts-87: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mrbook1> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<TuX_fr> irc://irc.quakenet.org/kenbogard.fr
<biagidp> I've got an intel wireless card in my laptop and when I drop a wireless connection I can't pick it up again without a reboot.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<mickster04> StephenLinux: i dont underdysnf your problem?
<wise_crypt> silverdrake11: i see
<mickster04> StephenLinux: undestand*
<silverdrake11> wise_crypt, any ideas?
<ViaNocturna85> erUSUL: but what do you do if the cam worked flawlessly in 9.10 and since its not recognised but built in you dont know the make?
<drbobb> jongbergs: the b43 driver used to work, but I can't get it to operate correctly in lucid
<undecim> akaustav: Then run "aptitude reinstall linux-image-x.x.x.x-x-generic" where the x.x.x.x-x is the version that you saw from the last command
<akaustav> undecim: No output. Back at the prompt.
<StephenLinux> mickster04: when you launch the gnome-terminal through shell, you can specify where on screen with geometry, how could you choose the other window
<undecim> akaustav: Ah, he uninstalled the packages then...
<erUSUL> ViaNocturna85: you can find out with lsusb or lshw
<akaustav> undecim: Probably
<ramiro> is there any website I can find the package versions for 10.04?
<Nemurenai> Help - my hard drive is sloooow after installing Lucid - It's a 7200rpm pata drive, and I can't enable dma - I think it's because it's using the new drivers that treats it as a scsi device - what should I do?
<drbobb> jongbergs: the chip is found and a connection to the AP is established, but it doesn't last more than a minute
<mickster04> StephenLinux: StephenLinux o i c, not sure...
<wise_crypt> silverdrake11: not really may be erUSUL can help you better
<jongbergs> drbobb: did you try this sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source?
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: those drivers have been used in ubuntu since a lot of releases
<undecim> akiniemi: "aptitude install linux-image-generic" and make sure that at least one package with a version gets installed with it (it will list the packages to install with a Y/n question)
<StephenLinux> mickster04: i know its an unusual request
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: how is it now?
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, okay. but what can I do?
<drbobb> jongbergs: that one doesn't work at all with this chip, yes I tried it
<SkimO> hello, I need help opening the port 6000 for remote X connections, the new gdm-setup does not include the option to open the listening port
<StephenLinux> how can you launch gnome-terminal through shell on another desktop (workspace i.e. the ctrl, alt, arrow window?)
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: are you sure the dma is off ?
<silverdrake11> wise_crypt, thanks anyway
<drbobb> jongbergs: the interface isn't detected at all
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, yes. hdparm says so. Also, I/O is 16 bit
<undecim> akiniemi: sorry, wrong person....
<silverdrake11> erUSUL
<iamfossy> anyone getting broken package for vlc ? x264
<undecim> akaustav:  "aptitude install linux-image-generic" and make sure that at least one package with a version gets installed with it (it will list the packages to install with a Y/n question)
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, I can't do anything because hdparm won't play with scsi devices
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: see if demsg say why they were configured like that
<zniavre_> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, roger
<silverdrake11> erUSUL: wise_crypt, says you can help me with my default/grub file
<drbobb> jongbergs: I have yet to try ndiswrapper, boy haven't touched that for quite a while
<ratcheer> ThePuppyNuts-87: I have seen a way to do it using a simple dpkg command, but I don't remember the exact command.
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: this ---> dmesg | grep -i ata | less
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: i can try
<jongbergs> drbobb: what i did was install bcmwl-kernel-source, reboot, then enabline the proprietray drivers in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<alonea> ok, I added a program to my favorites, but it doesn't keep the custom icon I set for it. How do I do that? (Like, the program is under Programming, I set the icon, but if I say put to favorites, the icon in Favorites is different)
<drbobb> jongbergs: you must have a different chip?
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, so I followed the directions here
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/fix-ubuntu-screen-brightness-problem/
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: what do you want to do ?
 * SkimO is waiting for help about the port 6000/tcp :)
<StephenLinux> how can you launch gnome-terminal on another desktop (workspace i.e. the ctrl, alt, arrow window?)
<penguin42> StephenLinux: I think you could do it by specifying the geometry
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, and it works but my purple boot screen is pixelated and out of proportion now...
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: ok; what is the problem ?
<akaustav> undecim: started, its installing the latest one
<StephenLinux> penguin42: i have used geometry
<alonea> drbobb: are you trying to get wifi for a eee pc perhaps? didnt see what you had
<StephenLinux> penguin: that can only locate on the current screen
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, when I that line back to the way it was, everything is fine
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: what native resolution does your monitor have ?
<drbobb> my lspci says: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<akaustav> undecim: 30 MB Download. ETA: 1 min.
<drbobb> alonea: no this is not a eee
<v0lksman> StephenLinux, are you using compiz?  I think you can do it in there
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: maybe adding vga=791 or video=1024x768@60 to that same line helps ...
<undecim> akaustav: Alright. During this installation, it should update grub. If you don't see anything about that, run "update-grub" just to be sure. Once that's all done, just type "exit" until the terminal disappears and reboot.
<StephenLinux> v0lksman: im using generic lucid, so i presume so
<penguin42> StephenLinux: Hmm you're right, it's being too clever
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: 'kill gnome-panel or session
<alonea> drbobb: yeah for broadcom the proprietary ones should work. at least every broadcom I had as of last year worked with it. before that I had ndiswrapper
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: killall gnome-panel
<StephenLinux> v0lksman: basically its a startup script that launches a number of shell sessions, and i want them on desktop2 not 1
<akaustav> undecim: Ok. Will do and let you know the outcome.
<temon> my lucid still frozen with core i3
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: anything related ?
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, I don't see anything weird...
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: still samething
<soreau> StephenLinux: ccsm>Place Windows>Fixed Window Placement>Windows with fixed viewport <-- put an entry for gnome-terminal
<Nemurenai> except, it says the bios APIC is disabled. Could that be the problem?
<v0lksman> StephenLinux, I think it will only be on if your hardware supports it...if it is you can setup windows rules for placement etc
<drbobb> alonea: they don't work for this one, nor is it listed as supported on broadcom's page for the driver
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: killall gnome-session logs you out
<lucus_> I try to format partitions on USB with gparted, but once unmounted they automatically mount again
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: at least you should see [    0.495386] ata5.01: configured for UDMA/133 <<< tha's for my only pata disk
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: something like that
<alonea> drbobb: probably a newer card then. Ndiswrapper will probably be your best bet
<VladimirBG> how do I make an xorg.cong in 10.04? Is there an automated script or do I have to do it by hand?
<klakkelakk> Why did I have to download an IRC cvlient to chat here? Should have been included :(
<v0lksman> StephenLinux, you will need compizconfig-settings-manager installed to change the behavior
<jove> folks, how to upgrade Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<StephenLinux> hi, i just missed the solutions, i have no idea how to stop autoscroll on irc
<soreau> VladimirBG: Xorg -configure
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, resolution is 1366by768\
<drbobb> alonea: I used ndiswrapper on it years ago, but in recent releases it worked with the open source b43 driver
<lucus_> I try to format partitions on USB with gparted, but once unmounted they automatically mount again. How to stop this behaviour?
<mickster04> StephenLinux: press pgup
<jibadeeha> jove, go to update manager and click on upgrade
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: anyway try with the vga option
<v0lksman> StephenLinux, you will need compizconfig-settings-manager installed to change the behavior
<abhijain1> which is similar software for photoshop for ubuntu
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, here is my grub file http://pastebin.com/fXC9xcVT
<akaustav> undecim: Here is one question regarding grub which has popped up.
<LinuxUser3890> has anyone figured out to to get alsa to leave the speakers on in lucid
<abhijain1> or can we install adobe photoshop
<akaustav> undecim: GRUB upgrade scripts have detected a GRUB Legacy setup in /boot/grub.
<v0lksman> StephenLinux, and it will only work if compiz is running (whihc depends on your hardware)
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, what do you mean the vga option?
<erUSUL> VladimirBG: sudo Xorg -configure it saves the xorg.conf in /root/ iirc
<drbobb> alonea: ndiswrapper sort of worked but was quite unstable
<akaustav> undecim: In order to replace the Legacy version of GRUB in your system, it is recommended that
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: and when i logout and log back in i get that error now "GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: you can try adding the power button icon manually by right-clicking the panel then Add to Panel, scroll down to the list and locate ths shutdown button
<Pici> abhijain1: The Gimp is a photo editing suite
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, It says UDMA/100 is enabled
<temon> any one have a problem wiht ubuntu 10.04 in procesor core i3????
<StephenLinux> would compiz be the solution, how would i change it ion compiz?
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: 19:29 < erUSUL> silverdrake11: maybe adding vga=791 or video=1024x768@60 to that same line helps ...
<Nemurenai> hm, hdparm -tT gives 106 and 40 MB/s
<akaustav> undecim: /boot/grub/menu.lst is adjusted to chainload GRUB 2 from your existing GRUB Legacy setup.  This
<soreau> StephenLinux: ccsm>Place Windows>Fixed Window Placement>Windows with fixed viewport <-- put an entry for gnome-terminal
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: then it is ok ?
<VladimirBG> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/pU3KpSqN
<akaustav> undecim: step may be automaticaly performed now.
<StephenLinux> soreau: ill have a look thansk
<lucus_> I try to format partitions on USB with gparted, but once unmounted they automatically mount again. How to stop this behavior?
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: i tried that and its not the same as the panel...when i add it manually it just add the red button
<akaustav> undecim: It's recommended that you accept chainloading GRUB 2 from menu.lst, and verify that your new
<undecim> akaustav: You said he was upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10? 9.10 has a new version of grub, so it does this to make sure the new version doesn't leave the system completely unbootable.
<hebz0rl> hello i removed "ubuntu one" from lucid lynx but i still have the menu items in nautilus when i right click on a folder how can i remove them?
<temon> any one have a problem wiht ubuntu 10.04 in procesor core i3????
<erUSUL> VladimirBG: you have to so it as root and with the Xserver *not* running?
<erUSUL> VladimirBG: you have to do it as root and with the Xserver *not* running?
<rampageoberon> hello, i'm having some difficulty with rhythmbox. I have an external drive will music and have all these directories symlinked to my home directory. Rhythmbox however has picked up the multiple files and I have 2 copies of all files in the library. How can I get it to use just the symlinks?
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, you mean adding video=1366x768@60?
<Pici> temon: I have not heard of anyone having any issues.
<StephenLinux> is there a command line eqiv as i have multiple terminals opened at different gemometries, and i want to just move the lot to screen 2
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, I think it's as good as it gets....I think the problem is that it's swapping because of too little ram
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: i do not know for sure if the video= option will work. try with vga first
<Nemurenai> erUSUL, thanks - consider the case closed ;)
<undecim> akaustav: Chainloading is the safest way to do it
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: i saw this post with this command: sudo aptitude install gnome-applets
<erUSUL> Nemurenai: no problem
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: thats what i am looking at right now
<abhijain1> maco: is adobe photoshop have support for ubuntu
<temon> some times my lucid frozen in core i3
<awaad> Is there a debugger in Linux which is similar to the one in Windows ?
<akaustav> undecim: Chainload from menu.lst? My friend said yes.
<undecim> akaustav: And if your computer boots correctly, run the command it listed later, from the working installed system
<reborn> is KPackageKit new in ubuntu 04.10?
<elijah> Does Ubuntu have something similar to Mac's Expose?
<lucus_> I try to format partitions on USB with gparted, but once unmounted they automatically mount again. How to stop this behavior?
<erUSUL> awaad: how is the one in windows ?
<najsowy> hello.
<undecim> akaustav: yes, chainload from menu.lst
<najsowy> anybody is good at network on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> elijah: desktop effects
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<akaustav> undecim: But there is another question:
<awaad> erUSUL: It is a program which I can run from the CMD
<undecim> akaustav: also, write down the command it listed to run later
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: tell me how it works out..
<reborn> is KPackageKit new in ubuntu 04.10?
<maco> abhijain1: im not the only person capable of answering questions here, but no, adobe does not support ubuntu. wine, however, adds a compatibility layer to make cs2 work
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, so vga=791 corresponds with 1366x768@60hz?
<erUSUL> elijah: System>Preferences>Appearance||Effects
<erUSUL> awaad: gdb
<najsowy> i need help in default network on ubuntu, please pw me
<erUSUL> !info gdb | awaad
<ubottu> awaad: gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1837 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<najsowy> i need help in default network on ubuntu, please pw me
<awaad> erUSUL : It displays for me the registers of the processor in the real time mode
<Trezker> No sound in youtube, help?
<Pici> reborn: The new version is 10.04, not 4.10.  And you'll find more Kubuntu specific information in #kubuntu
<najsowy> i need help in default network on ubuntu, please pw me
<StephenLinux> is there a way through terminal to change which desktop (compiz desktop) you are working on?
<maco> abhijain1: please stop directing all your questions to me.  its the end of the semester
<abhijain1> maco: ok sorry
<perlmonkey2> Can anyone explain why Empathy doesn't support IRC?
<jongbergs> silverdrake11: vga=791 is 1024x768 @ 60 Hz
<maco> perlmonkey2: it does
<erUSUL> silverdrake11: no 791 is for 1024x768 problem is 1366x768 is not standar vga
<StephenLinux> empathy does support IRC, badly
<VladimirBG> erUSUL, how do I kill xorg? I tried the old alt+ctrl+backspace, but nothing happens
<soreau> StephenLinux: Yes, with dbus
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<mickster04> StephenLinux: you are trying to change the gui thru cli? it sounds odd
<maco> perlmonkey2: its just really really awful
<perlmonkey2> maco: oh man, that is great news.  Is it a plugin?
<perlmonkey2> oh
<erUSUL> VladimirBG: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<jongbergs> VladimirBG: it doesn't work now
<perlmonkey2> maco: guess I'll stick with pidgin.
<Teknical> any idea why dragon player has audio on a divx and kaffeine does not? i prefer kaffeine
<elijah> erUSUL: thanks
<awaad> erUSUL, ubottu: gdb can be used to debug programs but I can't write in assembly through it directly to the processor in the real time mode
<StephenLinux> soreau: dbus? what is that, my reason for using cli is I want it automated on startup
<silverdrake11> erUSUL, i see. well ill try that and restart then
<maco> perlmonkey2: i wouldnt call pidgin's irc all that great either... try xchat
<LinuxUser3890> does anyone know how to make the speakers stay on in lucid. they are off in alsamixer every time i boot
<lappert> Anyone know about a decent mounting program for linux?
<erUSUL> awaad: so you want an assembler or a debugger ?
<akaustav> undecim: The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary.
<soreau> StephenLinux: Can you come to #compiz so we can talk easier?
<StephenLinux> yep
<jongbergs> VladimirBG: however, you can enable ctrl+alt+bckspace to work to kill x server
<mickster04> StephenLinux: just edit the ccsm, then u can chose the keyboard binding for commands like left and right, as for positioning them on different screen, set up different profiles? or s=just set the profile as sticky? its all in compizconfig
<aryan> do they sale ubuntu in frys electronics?
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: that didn't fix it
<akaustav> undecim: Linux command line:
<akaustav> and the text field is empty
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<tim__b> hey, anyone knowing a way to remove the envelope icon (configure email, im, etc) from the indicator area (eg uninstall it)
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: is there is a way to just install that GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet
<Chripher> qwd: I need the cardreader to work in ubuntu 10.04 amd64 and I only got 32bit driver
<Chripher> qwd: frikid did not work I need a driver for my reader
<temon> any one have try lucid in core i3 procesor?
<undecim> akaustav: I think you can leave it blank, but then run update-grub after everything is installed.
<Chripher> anyone got the 64bit driver for Handelsbanken cardreader
<undecim> akaustav: apparantly, aptitude is finishing out the upgrade to 9.10
<geekphreak> temon:  i am on i5
<LinuxUser3890> futura: IIRC all the major music players have an ipod add on of some sort but i do remember that songbird is a nice one for syncing an ipod
<undecim> akaustav: and it's installing the new Grub before the new kernel it was told to install, so right now there's nothing to add.
<awaad> erUSUL: A debugger
<temon> geekphreak: any problem? like frozen? or hang?
<erUSUL> awaad: then try gdb
<undecim> akaustav: Just make sure that after the install is finished, you run "update-grub"
<geekphreak> temon: nope works like a charm mate
<awaad> erUSUL: In the faculty they say that it is a debugger not an assembler
<kaie> when installing/updating the grub-pc/grub-common package (using dpkg), how I can prevent it from automatically running grub-install/update-grub ?
<sudobash> is there any specific reason you all took out custom PPD driver option from the Admin Printing APP? I can't load custom PPD's anymore are you all insane?
<erUSUL> sudobash: we do not do anything ...
<futura> LinuxUser3890: i tried to install the ipod addon for songbird last night, and the newest ipod addon version is like a year old and isnt compatible for songbird released in the past year
<temon> geekphreak: but in my core i3 have some problem... like frozen
<sudobash> yeah but Ubuntu is taking freedom's from people it's not going to be the best for long if it keeps this up
<blivori> Problem: The internet connection disconnects or slows down incredibly after a few minutes and stays that way at regular intervals. It's pretty annoying. I've just installed 10.04 64-Bit (upgraded from 9.10 4-bit) and I am using an Edimax router. Any help would be appreciated. This is the pastebin for ifconfig - http://pastebin.org/199655
<geekphreak> temon: could be cause of other reason too, right?
<futura> LinuxUser3890: do you know why i cannot drag anything to my ipod in rhythmbox?
<erUSUL> awaad: http://sourceware.org/gdb/current/onlinedocs/gdb.html
<temon> I don't know..
<Rave1> tim__b, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470786
<sudobash> how about taking out SKIP_CHECKS in Compiz and hardcoding the blacklist in binary??? Thats pretty crappy
<akaustav> undecim: He responded Ok and is proceeding with the installation
<Varanger> I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I can't enter to X. My previous installation was 8.10 and it worked great. My specs are: Dell Inspiron 6400, Ati Mobility Radeon X1300, RAM 2 GB, HDD 80 GB
<kjele> blivori: Do you still have the old kernel?
<michaelxq> can you tell me a good cd burner to download?
<penguin42> On upstart what's the right way to restart networking?
<sudobash> is there any way to specify custom ppd drivers for printers still?
<akaustav> undecim: Installation done.
<A-Rishi> Gwibber doesn't show the twitter home stream for me... just two direct messages. I tried selecting different tabs like messages, sent... but for all of them it just showed two of my direct messages. How should I get it to work?
<blivori> kjele, hmm I don't know .. The one that came with 10.04 I guess since I upgraded?
<geekphreak> michael for gnome brasereo is ok, else k3b
<akaustav> undecim: It found things.
<penguin42> Varanger: do you run with frglx ?
<michaelxq> thank you geekohreak
<aSSogueroZen_SX> why this release take so long to get in full usable desktop? (i mean it goes faster than 9.10 to graphical mode, but alot of time to get all things done after this)
<michaelxq> *freak
<penguin42> Varanger: Sorry, fglrx
<geekphreak> welcome
<Freemason> The halo reach beta is out!!!!!!!!
<Varanger> penguin42: I just have the clean install, I believe Ubuntu doesn't install fglrx by default
<temon> geekphreak: may be in core i3 have Intel® HD Graphics, that is a problem with kernel...
<Pici> !ot | Freemason
<ubottu> Freemason: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: how about this sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-session
<sudobash> how insane is it that I can't specify drivers to make my printer work?]\
<kjele> blivori: Yes but you should have the old one if you did not remove them by yourself. Try them and see if the problem is still there
<sudobash> how insane is it that I can't specify drivers to make my printer work?
<penguin42> Varanger: Hmm that should work, do you have /var/log/Xorg.0.log to look at?
<Freemason> Lol reach
<blivori> kjele,  Ok I'll try. Thanks.
<undecim> akaustav: update-grub found the kernel? Then you're good! Just exit the terminal and reboot.
<Varanger> penguin42: Neither /var/log/Xorg.0.log nor /etc/X11/xorg.conf are created
<temon> may be in core i3 have Intel® HD Graphics, that is a problem with kernel...
<penguin42> Varanger: Curious, in that case try    startx
<geekphreak> temon: i am using nvidia card  :)
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: log out and login back
<jumpa2> Hello. I've installed a clean ubuntu 10.04. But my wireless network adapter isn't working. The syslog sais, that it tries to look for the dhcp (6 times "DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval X") and after that the message "(wlan0): DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it". How can I fix this? Is it a problem of the driver?
<sudobash> so what Ubuntu Dev team expected all their printer drivers to work for all printers and was like yeah people don't need the option to change their driver or specify one at all, that seems pretty stupid to me.
<deadowl_> what do I do if my login keeps timing out?
<A-Rishi> Gwibber doesn't show the twitter home stream for me... just two direct messages. I tried selecting different tabs like messages, sent... but for all of them it just showed two of my direct messages. How should I get it to work?
<akaustav> undecim: root@ubuntu:/# update-grub
<jongbergs> you can log out by typing killall gnome-session
<akaustav> Generating grub.cfg ...
<akaustav> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-21-generic
<akaustav> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-21-generic
<blivori> kjele, erm .. lol ... how do I upgrade the kernel?
<FloodBot4> akaustav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Varanger> penguin42: I tried startx and it enters to X but I can't use sound or wireless and can't exit from it
<akaustav> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: you can log out by typing killall gnome-session
<corpse13> hola...alguien sabe como instalar cinelerra en ubuntu 10.4?
<Pici> !es | corpse13
<penguin42> Varanger: OK, but when you do startx other than sound and wireless it works?
<geekphreak> akaustav:  please use pastebin to paste multiple lines
<ubottu> corpse13: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sudobash> can someone answer me?
<akaustav> geekphreak: Sorry.
<temon> geekphreak: that is the cause... may be... I am using on board vga
<erUSUL> sudobash: this is support channel not a ranting one
<sonium> hi, anyone know how to get virtualbox USB running on 4.10 ? Problems due to missing usbfs!
<geekphreak> temon: possible :)
<sudobash> YEAH COULD HAVE FOOLED ME
<Varanger> penguin42: everything I can see everything and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log is created but not errors. When I reboot, it goes to the console directly
<akaustav> undecim: He is rebooting his computer now.
<jongbergs> sonium: 10.04 you mean?
<kjele> blivori: If you write aptitude search linux-image then you should get a list. i stands for installed
<sudobash> all you have been doing erUSUL is saying stupid sh~t
<erUSUL> sudobash: just make a bug report.
<geekphreak> sonium: tried #vbox?
<mickster04> sudobash: you haven't asked a question
<temon> geekphreak: tomorrow I try using vga card
<penguin42> Varanger: OK, hmm that's a bit odd, does   start gdm    work instead of startx and get you a proper login?
<sudobash> yeah I have is there a way to still specify PPD PRINTER DRIVERS?
<Varanger> mmmm, I'll see
<temon> geekphreak: what do you think about ATI vga card in ubuntu?
<bassliner> if anyone needs it, i've build a customization of the "Ambiance" theme where the buttons are in the old order we're used to, including the menu button on the top left: http://darkbyte.org/?p=177
<Pici> sonium: The open source version of virtualbox in the repositories  does not support USB. You'd need to install the version from Sun's site for that. Support in #vbox
<sudobash> it's not a bug if the developers just took it out for no reason.......
<jongbergs> sonium: try installing the vbox guest additions inside the virtual machine
<sudobash> someone isn't thinking obviously...
<Varanger> let me reboot my pc again
<tim__b> thanks for your help, Rave1
<sonium> I have puel version
<v0lksman> obviously
<kzman> the startup logo is not shown, in the new lucid
<sudobash> I just want to load a custom PPD driver for this lexmark yet there is no place to do that anymore?????????
<sonium> it's a host side problem
<Pici> sudobash: You know this channel's rules, please take a break if you cannot follow them.
<akaustav> undecim: Thanks for your help! It is working!
<qwd> Chripher: contact the bank, that's your best option
<blivori> kjele,  it says: i   linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x
<blivori> i   linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x
<jongbergs> sonium: i see Pici is right you might have the vbox open source edition that doesn't come with usb support
<undecim> akaustav: No problem :)
<aSSogueroZen_SX> why this release take so long to get in full usable desktop? (i mean it goes faster than 9.10 to graphical mode, but alot of time to get all things done after this)
<sudobash> ok you tell me that it's a smart idea to take freedom from people
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: how is it then?
<StephenLinux> soreau: are you here?
<temon> what do you think about ATI vga card in ubuntu?
<wise_crypt> !patience | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<kjele> blivori: 2.6.31-14 is the old one. Reboot and after the bios image hold shift to get into grub menu and select that image
<mickster04> temon: its possible
<temon> what do you think about ATI vga card in ubuntu? any problem? driver may be???
<geekphreak> temon: afaik ati sometime do give issues with nix syste, nvidia are prefered, thats why i got nvidia
<ratcheer> aSSogueroZen_SX: I have asked the same thing many times and never gotten the slightest hint of an answer. It reminds me of Windows XP.
<mickster04> temon: it works, why vga and not somethingnewer?
<michaelxq> I installed brasero and i've tried to copy a cd and a notification appeared... ___Please install the following manually and try again:cdda2wav (application) toc2cue (application) cdrdao (application) toc2cue (application) cdrdao (application).___
<sudobash> you all have nothing better to do than tell me what I should do instead of trying to answer the question... HOW CAN I INSTALL CUSTOM PPD DRIVERS AND LOAD THEM IN INSTEAD OF IT TRYING TO SEARCH FOR DRIVERS EVERYTIME?
<mickster04> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<geekphreak> sudobash: dude relax
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ratcheer thats sad isnt it
<kjele> sudobash: Hack the source code
<jaclinuxhelp> any ideas on why in my 3MB internet connection, apt-get upgrade goes very very slow ? may be there is some plugin to search for a faster mirror like in Fedora ?
<Bal_st1040> temon: i have ati radeon 2600xt, and with ubuntu 10.04 lts, it works out-of-the box with the default open-source driver
<blivori> kjele, i have i   linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic   - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x also installed
<erUSUL> jaclinuxhelp: system>admin>software sources
<michaelxq> and i can't find them from ubuntu software center
<mamad876> does anybody now, why hibernate option just disappeared in my Lucid upgrade on Thinkpad?
<kjele> blivori: That is the lucid kernel
<ratcheer> aSSogueroZen_SX: For sure.
<ceu> what's the right way to disable a service at boot with upstart?
<jaclinuxhelp> erUSUL, but there what must i do ?
<maco> sudobash: please don't shout, please calm down, and please file a bug if there is a regression (ie feature went missing). likely an ubuntu developer did *not* decide to remove a feature but rather upstream made some change which we can certainly talk to them about or patch at the ubutu level
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<aSSogueroZen_SX> ratcheer i thought it was something about compiz, but already removed it
<erUSUL> jaclinuxhelp: in the first tab there is an option to choose mirror. one of the options finds the fastest one
<atomicsunset> lol i have a high pitch hum but when i scroll the screen it quiets.....
<undecim> mamad876: How much ram and swap do you have?
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<Bal_st1040> somebody can tell what is the default values for mouse speed/accelaration in ubuntu 10.04?
<Bal_st1040> +mr
<akaustav> undecim: My friend says: "Thanks undecim. You've saved me a lot of work".
<blivori> kjele,  so I have to reinstall or something?
<wise_crypt> sudobash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<mamad876> undecim: 2GB Ram and 3 GB Swap
<alteregoa> Bal_st1040: aprox 10" per second
<michaelxq>  I installed brasero and i've tried to copy a cd and a notification appeared... ___Please install the following manually and try again:cdda2wav (application) toc2cue (application) cdrdao (application) toc2cue (application) cdrdao (application).___ and i can't find them from ubuntu software center
<brieweb> Does anyone use lazarus here?
<amabo> hello - is it possible to eliminate the gap of space between two monitors? it's clearly shown here - http://imgur.com/yoMsv.png - but it allows for items on the desktop to roll off the screen
<temon> bal_st1040:you download and install manually this driver for ATI vga card?
<undecim> akaustav: Tell him it was nothing and to enjoy Ubuntu
<short> Hi, I'm trying to setting something up *very simple* to send SMTP emails through the command line. Any suggestions? After looking on the internet I found that I can setup a .mailrc. However it seems it's not working. Do I need to setup anything else (without having to setup a fully blown SMTP server)?
<jaclinuxhelp> erUSUL great!
<kjele> blivori: No just have to use the old kernel. Or test it out. To do that you need to reboot and select it during the grub menu which will appear only if you hold shift down
<erUSUL> michaelxq: sudo aptitude install cdda2wav toc2cue cdrdao
<Bal_st1040> temon: no i use the default open source driver, i dont install anything
<aryan> do they sale the ubuntu CD's to install in the electronic stores?
<aryan> or its only downloading from PC?
<merike> how can I debug slow resume from hibernate?
<brieweb> I am trying to use interactive help, F1, in lazarus, and it doesn't work.
<blivori> kjele,  ok thx
<Karim_416> This time I won't be changing the Screen Size until tomorrow or after a few seconds
<erUSUL> aryan: you may find some linux magazines with the cd ...
<v0lksman> wise_crypt, hahaha..no thanks or anything...
<Loshki> short: if you have an ISP who provides an smtp server, the simplest thing to do is install and configure ssmtp...
<akaustav> undecim: I did. Good night. I'll be off to bed.
<Varanger> penguin42: When I ruan gdm it says gdm can't connect to system bus
<temon> bal_st1040: owh... its the default driver from lucid??
<aryan> erUSUL: because i had bought for example redhat CD's before
<aryan> erUSUL: you know
<wise_crypt> v0lksman: :p
<short> Loshki, as in apt-get install ssmtp. Will it work with a .mailrc file?
<v0lksman> wise_crypt, I for one thank you...great to have helpful volunteers here helping people out, even those that don't know how to play nice...
<Karim_416> I want to do the box/cube thing with Ubuntu how do I do it?
<geekphreak> v0lksman: most are good :)
<awaad> I want a program in Ubuntu which is like this one : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debug_%28command%29
<wise_crypt> v0lksman: hehe :)
<michaelxq> erUSUL, The following packages will be REMOVED: akonadi-server{u} gdebi-kde{u} install-package{u} kdebase-workspace-data{u} kdebase-workspace-kgreet-plugins{u} kdesudo{u} ksysguardd{u} libkephal4{u} libkfontinst4{u}   libkscreensaver5{u} libksgrd4{u} libpackagekit-glib2-12{u} libpackagekit-qt-12{u} libplasma-applet-system-monitor4{u} libplasma-geolocation-interface4{u} libplasmaclock4{u}   libplasmagenericshell4{u} libprocesscore4{u}
<michaelxq>  libprocessui4{u} libqimageblitz4{u} libtaskmanager4{u} libweather-ion4{u} mysql-client-core-5.1{u} mysql-server-core-5.1{u}  packagekit{u} packagekit-backend-apt{u} plasma-dataengines-workspace{u} python-packagekit{u} software-properties-kde{u} update-manager-kde{u}
<Shapeshifter> Uhm, guys. I'm feeling stupid. I don't see how I can shut down this thing from the GUI. sure reboot works as root but I only see this "log out user" applet in the bar and there I can only log out or switch users. but not shut down
<geekphreak> Karim_416: enabel compiz
<Mcl0vin> jongbergs: i lost my wireless connection , and can get it back
<jongbergs> !hibernate
<erUSUL> michaelxq: o.0!!!!
<kjele> !pastebin | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wise_crypt> !pastebin > michaelxq
<Karim_416> First of all can I use compiz
<ubottu> michaelxq, please see my private message
<erUSUL> michaelxq: are you using kubuntu ?
<doleyb> Shapeshifter: can you get back to the main gdm login screen, and then click a shutdown icon in the corner?
<Shapeshifter> doleyb: I don't want to use gdm
<aryan> erUSUL is efnet dead?
<Shapeshifter> doleyb: or rather, I don't want to see it. I use autologin
<Varanger> penguin42: When I ruan gdm it says gdm can't connect to system bus
<v0lksman> how do you update all video file types to use VLC?
<aryan> erUSUL every channel is idle
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: can you reboot the machine in question?
<erUSUL> aryan: dunno;
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter:  , press ctrl+alt+del
<penguin42> anyone know if the iscsi_trgt module included in lucid is the same one as would be generated by the iscsitarget-source package ?
<doleyb> awaad: the direct program for that is called gdb, but there are fancier ones too.
<aryan> erUSUL back in late 90's it was so active like this
<aryan> erUSUL have you used irc since late 90's?
<Pici> !ot | aryan
<ubottu> aryan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<michaelxq> erUSUL, no ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> aryan: no; 21 contury discovery for me
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: huh. what should that even do. ctrl-alt-del seems to be disabled in ubuntu. in any case, I'm asking about a button. a menu. a "shutdown" thing.
<kjele> Karim_416: what video driver are you using? And what video card do you have?
<aryan> ok
<futura> Why does nothing in ubuntu never work? Why is there NO HELP here OR on google for even doing the simplest of tasks? Why am i stuck between windoze 7 (doesnt work), ubuntu (POS), and mac (not even gonna go there), with absolutely no help from even SUPPORT people and websites?
<awaad> doleyb : does gdb give me the chance to write assembly to the processor in the real time mode ?
<penguin42> Varanger: sounds like dbus isn't running    try   start dbus
<mamad876> does anybody now, why hibernate option just disappeared in my Lucid upgrade on Thinkpad? (2GB RAM, 4GB Swap)
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: apart from that, ctrl-alt-del used to be reboot. not shutdown
<erUSUL> michaelxq: try « sudo aptitude intall ubuntu-desktop »
<Loshki> short: cli mail in linux uses a front end and a back end. apt-get install ssmtp will install the back end. As for the .mailrc, that's really for the front end so it depends which client you use to create the email. For a cli client, mailx is probably what you'll want. What's in your .mailrc?
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter: it gives shutdown too, this aint windows
<kjele> futura: And the real question is?
<Varanger> penguin42: ok, just dbus without any parameters?
<erUSUL> futura: do you have an actual question ?
<penguin42> Varanger: Yep
<futura> I have a 5th gen ipod nano, which ubuntu detects and reads fine, as does rhythmbox. banshee, amarok, siongbird, and gtkpod wont show the ipod. In rhythmbox, it shows up and i can browse the pod and listen to it, but i cannot copy any song/playlist/ANYTHING to the ipod. Can someone tell me how i copy playlists to my ipod???
<michaelxq> erSULU, do i accept those changes or not?
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter: else right click panel on empty area>>add to panel >> add shutdown widget
<futura> the same question ive asked for 2 days
<reborn> is KPackageKit new in ubuntu 04.10?
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: nothing happens when I press ctrl-alt-del. Also, what has this to do with windows? ctrl-alt-del has been reboot on linux for "decades". and on winows, it's the taskmanager or something
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: I don't have a shutdown widget
<amabo> is there a way to remove the gap shown in this screenshot? http://imgur.com/yoMsv.png - it allows for items to go below the main display (left)
<Pici> reborn: The new version is 10.04, not 4.10.  And you'll find more Kubuntu specific information in #kubuntu
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: oh look. now the menu appeared. a minute late.
<ljl> !ipod > futura i assume you have checked this out already, but just in case
<ubottu> futura, please see my private message
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter:  :p
<reborn> Pici: i don't have Kubuntu. i have Ubuntu; THAT's why i am wondering!
<kjele> futura: Too bad I never like apple. Though their stuff is pleasant to the eye but problems like you describe are a lot of
<the_padawan2> hello all, last night I installed netbook edition 10.04 on my hp mini 311. The install went smoothly. However, when I turned the computer on again later, it only gets to a point where there is a blinking cursor on a black screen and the OS does not boot. Can anyone help me debug this?
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter:  there is 1 more thing you can do
<Pici> reborn: kpackagekit is for kubuntu, why are you asking about it?
<italic> if i do not want my postgres server to start at boot, where should i look to change?
<reborn> Pici: it is in my ubuntu installation, for whatever reason! out fo the box
<wise_crypt> futura: http://www.google.co.id/search?hl=id&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=ipod+nano+ubuntu+how+to&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<jongbergs> Mcl0vin: neet to go to bed, it's 2am in the morning..i hope you would find somebody to help you out..btw, you may try creating another user account if the error comes out.
<kjele> the_padawan2: I do not know if it is a bug or not but restart it with ctrl + alt + delete and it should work again. I just experience something similiar today when I installed ubuntu
<Shapeshifter> meh it seems like this thing still has problems. gnome doesn't like this machine. when I log in, it takes 1 minute to show the panel. when I want to add a widget to the panel, it takes a minute to load the window. ctrl-alt-del takes a minute to show the dialog.
<futura> Well i guess i have no choice but to do this stupid *((*&^(%*(^%*)%^ rockbox bullsh**
<Shapeshifter> been like this last time I tried half a year ago
<erUSUL> futura: i know is not what you want to hear but if you do not wnat to deal with apple (quote and mac (not even gonna go there) ) do not buy an ipod
<the_padawan2> kjele: ctrl+alt+del does nothing :( any other ideas?
<Pici> reborn: I only see it listed as a default package for Kubuntu and Edubuntu, not for Ubuntu itself.
<mamad876> italic: sudo update-rc.d postgresql-8.4 disable
<kjele> the_padawan2: alt + Sysrq + r then do it
<lucas-arg> when does ubuntu jaunty support last?
<wise_crypt> futura: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650353
<futura> erUSUL: ive never bought an ipod in my life. it was a gift, and i cant afford any other mp3 player.
<Pici> lucas-arg: ~ 6 months from now.
<italic> mamad876: thanks
<geekphreak> the_padawan2:  you can try 1 more thing too
<lucas-arg> Pici: ok thanks
<JoshuaL> whenever i suspend my laptop and move locations it tries to connect to the wireless accesspoint from the previous location, of course this one cant be found, i have to manually connect to the right ap, how to solve this?
<the_padawan2> kjele: sysrq? what is that?
<kjele> the_padawan2: Could also try altgr + printscreen + k
<zamba> i need to establish as ssh tunnel from a machine behind NAT so i can ssh back to this machine from outside
<disappearedng_> Hey I think scim chinese input sucks is there any other substitue online?
<zamba> how can i do that?
<wise_crypt> futura: http://www.petitiononline.com/itmslin/petition.html
<the_padawan2> geekphreak: i'm all ears
<geekphreak> the_padawan2:  can you press alt+f2 , type gnome-session-save  --shutdown-dialog
<lucas-arg> i had to dowongrade from lucid... awefull release
<EagleScreen> lucas-arg: then you have a big problem
<the_padawan2> geekphreak: nothing, completely unresponsive
<Shapeshifter> now I can't rightclick on the stupid panel anymore. stuff is broken
<intugo> Lucid is a very nice release.
<wise_crypt> lucas-arg: why?
<enriq> I have an IDE DVD-ROM and a SATA HD, should I set the DVD drive to master or slave?
<mamad876> lucas-arg: why?
<geekphreak> the_padawan2: huh?
<the_padawan2> geekphreak: i don't believe the kernel has even loaded at the point where it hangs
<intugo> Super fast...
<v0lksman> enriq, doesn't matter
<enriq> thx
<ryniek> hi everyone
<intugo> Hi.
<lucas-arg> too many bugs in Xorg, and iw3945... outdated apps, problems with synaptic and spanish translation
<ryniek> i have a question
<JoshuaL> !ask | ryniek
<ubottu> ryniek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loshki> lucas-arg: it's just out of the gate. I expect it to improve over the next couple of months...
<geekphreak> ryniek: try asking, if someone can , they will help
<kjele> the_padawan2: Read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key . Though it is just my theory of how to resolve it
<ryniek> yep, ok
<mamad876> for me it seems more stable than 9.10
<geekphreak> kjele: you on lucid?
<wise_crypt> lucas-arg: /j #ubuntu-devel
<ryniek> ubuntu brainstorm have own irc channel?
<kjele> geekphreak: I am on maverick :)
<geekphreak> :)
<ljl> wise_crypt: ehm?
<AphisOne> I did the update to 10.04 and now any time I attempt to install a package I get an error stating that "Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb"
<StephenLinux> whats the best irc cllient in your opinion?
<Pici> ryniek: #ubuntu-brainstorm oddly enough
<mauiie> Dev Q!: I have a question about development! It has to do with RFID-CHIP(reader),Touchscreen,and simplicity in O/S (pref ubuntu) to change diffrent values over time and realtime. Anyone who has the proper knowledge please contact me.
<ljl> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ryniek> imo x-chat
<the_padawan2> kjele: well, i found the sys rq key, but no dice
<mickster04> StephenLinux: irssi for cli
<geekphreak> Stephen nothing like best, choose what works for you
<wise_crypt> !poll > StephenLinux
<ubottu> StephenLinux, please see my private message
<Karim_416> X-Chat on linux looks far better then the windows version!
<flansuse> the_padawan2, just remember: Raising Skinny Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<AphisOne> I found Bug 565407 - http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2230823.html but I can't figure out how to correct this issue
<ryniek> Pici thanks
<Fill23> how i can access windows mobile phone from ubuntu?
<the_padawan2> flansuse: huh?
<kjele> the_padawan2: power it off then. And try the recovery kernel with grub menu. Just hold shift after the bios image
<alket> Does anyone recently bought netbook UNR from Dell ?
<mamad876> AphisOne: did you try to remove all items in cache?
<ljl> Fill23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<AphisOne> mamad876, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<flansuse> the_padawan2, is a mnemonic for remember the key combination to use on the Magic SysRq keys for safely rebooting if your system hangs or freezes.
<the_padawan2> kjele: ok! got to the grub menu, chose recovery kernel
<JoshuaL> does anyone have the global menu installed in lucid? it still shows the gtk menu for me
<arvind_khadri> qwd, hey i found out a sip client, twinkle...
<the_padawan2> flansuse: ah, thank you for that.
<Fill23> ljl: thx
<ryniek> what do You think about my idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24086/
<mauiie> Dev Q!: I have a question about development! It has to do with RFID-CHIP(reader),Touchscreen,and simplicity in O/S (pref ubuntu) to change diffrent values over time and realtime. Anyone who has the proper knowledge please contact me.
<kjele> geekphreak: Was you able to help the guy to uninstall the nvidia driver today?
<flansuse> the_padawan2, you would press: ALT + PrtScn + R + S + E + I + S + U + B
<geekphreak> kjele: last i talked to him, he was talking about some other issues with usb drive not being mounted
<Orolon1> hey....can anyone help me configure my soundcard for 5.1 sound with lucid lynx? im very new to ubuntu :-)
<ActionParsnip> if I have a dual core U2500  @ 1.20GHz 32bit. Will I get a smooter / faster experience with the linux-image-386 ?
<mamad876> AphisOne: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<kane77> i can't believe it my school finally has ooffice templates for thesis!!
<Vigo> Orlon1: Have you looked on the forums?
<geekphreak> kjele: his system was backup and running though
<ActionParsnip> Orolon1: run: sudo lshw -C sound     websearch for the product line for guides
<flansuse> ActionParsnip, it's not a 64-bit processor?
<ActionParsnip> flansuse: not this one
<flansuse> ActionParsnip, more than 4 GB of RAM?
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: no
<alteregoa> merike: get another OS
<kjele> geekphreak: I see. What I did not understand is why not uninstall the driver from jockey
<jove> folks, has anyone upgrade Ubuntu 9.10 -> 10.04 successful ? are there any 10.04 running better and no issue ?
<Orolon1> ummm, sry? again, im new to ubuntu just downloaded it yesterday cus im finally fed up with win
<freku> dual core but not 64 ?
<xae8koo> Hello
<xae8koo> I need an automatic facebook thingi
<ActionParsnip> flansuse: 3Gb
<the_padawan2> kjele: the startup of the recovery kernel has hanged. The last message is about the b43-pci-bridge
<ActionParsnip> freku: address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<kjele> the_padawan2: Does it still flash now?
<xae8koo> One that autolikes stuff!
<flansuse> ActionParsnip, then use the standard i386 kernel.
<alteregoa> jove: i use 9.10 but with 2.6.33 kernel
<mamad876> jove: I did, and it's OK
<alteregoa> 10.4 is to buggy for my opinion
<ActionParsnip> freku: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      U2500  @ 1.20GHz
<alteregoa> i'll wait till those bugs are fixed
<geekphreak> kjele: could always do that, good idea
<ActionParsnip> flansuse: cheers, just came to me today
<the_padawan2> kjele: i did previously install proprietary wifi drivers using the ubuntu GUI
<jove> thanks mamad876
<futura> When using gtkpod, do i have to install libgpod if its a 5th gen?
<Chripher> anyone seen zorg
<Chripher> or zorgzorg2 on the ubuntu forum
<Shapeshifter> this, ladies and gentlemen, is crap.
<flansuse> ActionParsnip, is 4 GB or more, best to use the -pae kernel.
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: what is?
<alteregoa> i played zork 20 years ago, but i never seen it
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter: excuse me?
<Vigo> Orolon1: Go to the Ubuntu site, look at , wait, I will pull it up for you, and welcome to Ubuntu.
<Loshki> alteregoa: that's reasonable, though they will be fixed faster if you file bugs for them...
<Chripher> how to use seen coomadn
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: as I said...
<AphisOne> mamad876, I've tried that before... didn't work... I just did `sudo aptitude clean` both caused fglrx to re-download when I went to do an install
<ActionParsnip> flansuse: 3Gb is enough. I know about pae ;)
<Shapeshifter> meh it seems like this thing still has problems. gnome doesn't like this machine. when I log in, it takes 1 minute to show the panel. when I want to add a widget to the panel, it takes a minute to load the window. ctrl-alt-del takes a minute to show the dialog.
<mikejet> What s the name of the program that runs as the screen saver? i want to replace that.
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter: open terminal , sudo poweroff
<MacB> Does the new LTS Ubuntu install how easily on a White Macbook 2009 Summer edition? :/
<kjele> the_padawan2: That suck very much.
<Orolon1> thanky vigo =)
<merike> alteregoa: want to explain that suggestion? makes no sense otherwise
<MacB> Since the old ones were hell to even get booted up from the CD
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: use kde or xfce or lxde or enlightenment
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: to name but a few
<alteregoa> merike: sense is relative
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak, ActionParsnip: those are not solutions to the problem.
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: gnome is not always the answer
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter:  did you update, or fresh install?
<lappert> I need some help, i'm trying to install a game using playonlinux, but i only got the iso file, how do i mount iso images? Do i need some software or can i do it using the terminal
<kjele> the_padawan2: I think that if you use the magic key with f it should kill that and let you through
<Vigo> Orolon1: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<erUSUL> !iso | lappert
<ubottu> lappert: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: fresh install. I thought I'd try out ubuntu again.
<the_padawan2> kjele: haha yeah. it seems others have run into this problem but i'm not sure yet of the cause. Fortunately it does not seem to be a harware failure. The computer is quite new (<3 months)
<ActionParsnip> lappert: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<legend2440> is this the lucid help channel now? or is it still #ubuntu+1?
<Shapeshifter> I use archlinux on my laptop and desktop, custom setup, everything's brilliant but on this machine, family living room HTPC, I thought something like ubuntu might work.
<kjele> the_padawan2: Maybe too new...
<caldwell> how do i fix a choppy video in movie player
<Pici> legend2440: Its here.
<nocturnus> if you boot from a usb stick called "kittymeow", can you installed to "kittymeow" from the live environment?
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter:  on fresh install it should be ok umm, did you uninstall anything or play with any settings?
<erUSUL> legend2440: the former
<Vigo> Orolon1: and here>: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<legend2440> Pici: thanks
<the_padawan2> kjele: ubuntu 9.10 ran beautifully, so the support is there
<Loshki> Shapeshifter: Sorry, just noticed this discussion. Have you run top to see if something is eating up cpu time?
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: I didn't do anything. It was like this from the very first startup
<AphisOne> mamad876, I recieved "Preparing to replace fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu3 (using .../fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb) ..." then a Warning and it doesn't get to the install I'm trying to do.
<Orolon1> alright ill check it out, thanks
<geekphreak> huh wierd
<kjele> the_padawan2: You do not have any chance the old kernel
<kjele> the_padawan2: ?
<Jaelae> woohoo ubuntu one is finally functioning properly :)
<nocturnus> anyone?
<peanutpan> WHY???:  genisoimage: Error: '(null)' and './imagecopy/rr_moved' have the same Rock Ridge name 'rr_moved'.
<geekphreak> Jaelae:  :)
<the_padawan2> kjele: not sure. i've got whatever comes fresh off the install CD
<m4dv0y> anyone have an iphone here
<m4dv0y> ??
<Jaelae> shut it down, left came back - now it works
<ActionParsnip> nocturnus: if you have spare space then maybe
<merike> alteregoa: many things are, this isn't helpful at all when solving problems though
 * Jaelae shrugs.
<stephen_> how do you send messages to someone in particular?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, what do you think the cause is?
<g0ddi3> Hello
<the_padawan2> kjele: i didn't even do an apt-get update
<geekphreak> m4dv0y:  nope, you can send me one, i am open to offer
<ActionParsnip> nocturnus: i'd use an addidtional device to install from
<the_padawan2> kjele: upgrade*
<caldwell> ,AJ_ZO wats up
<m4dv0y> can i send stuff to an iphone in ubuntu?
<Shapeshifter> Loshki: yep, nothing is eating CPU. trying to "add to panel..." takes 1 minute, and hitting "close" on that dialog again takes a minute
<Loshki> nocturnus: you want to install to the medium you're booting from? In general, that doesn't work. You might google the 'toram' boot option though...
<stream_venom> hello all
<sunshinepants> do any gnome fans know how to have the notification area applet anchor from the right as opposed from the left?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, what video card?
<Vigo> Oroloni1: I spent about 5 days on the forums when 6.04 came out, I still use them often as well as the official and community Documentation.
<nocturnus> Loshki: okay - how can i install ubuntu to a hardrive from another linuxA?
<RemunJ66> problem(s) upgrading to 10.04. No desktop, just black terminal screen :-\
<nocturnus> Loshki: which iso do i download?
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: nvidia. but that doesn't matter as it was the same when nouveau was still in use. now I'm using nvidia.
<g0ddi3> When i try to add a packetsource with the command: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu lucid main" then there is the failure "Deb not found" what should i do?
<nocturnus> Loshki: i have ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<hacker> w ubuntu
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, what do you think the cause may be, though?
<stephen_> is this #ubuntu?
<Loshki> Shapeshifter: if you login to an xterm session is the cli slow too?
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: and everything is snappy. It must be a gnome/glib g-anything problem
<keverbur> remon: what is your graphics card?
<ActionParsnip> m4dv0y: sure, bluetooth file sending is a defacto protocol as long as the iphone suppports bluetooth file sends
<kjele> the_padawan2: Then you don't. There are a few option now. Either reinstall and upgrade everything before you install the wifi driver. Or chroot into the sytem with the live cd and upgrade the system there. The first option is the easiest.
<Shapeshifter> Loshki: no, everything is quick apart from specific actions inside the gnome desktop
<nocturnus> Guest42267: are you really a hacker?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, so the interface runs smooth, but it takes forever to load new dialogues and windows?
<m4dv0y> mmm
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: no idea
<m4dv0y> bluetooth?
<crdlb> sunshinepants: if you find the applet in gconf-editor /apps/panel/applets, there's a 'panel_right_stick' option
<stephen_> hi
<robertzaccour> i found a bug involving my new netbook, i reported it this morning
<robertzaccour> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574406
<robertzaccour> thats the bug
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: yes, some. e.g. the panel the first time, ctrl-alt-delete-dialog, add to panel...
<m4dv0y> damn i don't have bluetooth built in my notebook
<kjele> the_padawan2: With chroot you can also blacklist the b43-pci bridge module
<Loshki> Shapeshifter: I guess I'm with whoever said try a different desktop then...
<keverbur> remon?
<lappert> actionparsnip: media/iso; what am i supposed to replace that with? :P
<sunshinepants> crdlb: sweet thanks
<ActionParsnip> g0ddi3: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install jdownloader
<sanderqd> hey, something went wrong when repartitioning my hdd. i'm trying to reboot from a usb drive, but i get a grub rescue prompt with "error: no such partition". any way to boot from the usb drive anyway?
<keverbur> remun: what is your graphjcs card?
<nocturnus> Loshki: i don't see any of the common unix directories like usr and var in the iso
<ActionParsnip> lappert: that is to be left, all you need to change is the path to the iso file
<Shapeshifter> does someone know what app the ctrl-alt-del dialog is?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, on Arch, did you use the GNOME desktop?
<Shapeshifter> so I can run it from a cli and see what is going on.
<the_padawan2> kjele: i would prefer the chroot method as i've spent some time yesterday setting up a virtual machine. Can you give some pointers or perhaps direct me to a link?
<g0ddi3> ActionParsnip: Thx
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: no, on this machine I used KDE, on my own machines I use a custom setup (xinitrc and stuff)
<Pici> Shapeshifter: gnome-system-montior i believe.
<Shapeshifter> Pici: thanks
<kjele> the_padawan2: I walk you through then
<Loshki> nocturnus: some distros load entirely into ram, and never access the medium again after boot. With one of those, you could boot and then install back to the boot medium. It's probably not for beginners though...
<lappert> actionparsnip: i left that and got this: mount point /media/is does not exist
<legend2440> since doing a clean install of Lucid which includes Firefox 3.6.3 i've noticed that when i go to Google home page and change the Search Settings to      Do not provide query suggestions in the search box and hit the Save Preferences button that the change does not "stick". i have to change the setting every time i open a new instance of Firefox.  i don't like it when i start typing and Search gives me suggestions. Any ideas?
<kjele> the_padawan2: Boot into the live cd
<Shapeshifter> Pici: nah that's not it.
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: the command: top    does the same
<the_padawan2> kjele: that'd be great!
<respire> what is the best way to test if the user ususally uses root account for admin or sudo? Simply check if they have sudo access or is there better (since you can set this as an option with the alternate install disc I wonder if it leaves a marker)
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, one way to narrow down the culprit is to true a LiveCD of a GNOME desktop on the family PC.
<Shapeshifter> ActionParsnip: I was talking about ctrl-alt-del, where this dialog pops up which gives you a "shutdown" option.
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, something like Foresight perhaps, since it showcases the latest GNOME.
<soreau> how do I get rid of evolution so volume icon is the only thing in the indicator bar?
<ActionParsnip> lappert: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<flansuse> *is to try
<nocturnus> soreau: do you know
<soreau> right now evolution puts a white envelope in there
<MacB> Any "tutorials" detailing installing 10.4 using a USB stick? Or just installing any onto a white macbook?
<MacB> Or what would be the easiest way to get this thing onto a white macbook.... :S
<mamad876> AphisOne: try "sudo apt-get -f install" (I'm not sure it helps anyway!)
<michaelxq> i've downloaded cdda2wav-1.0c and i don't know how to install it. Can anyone help me
<ActionParsnip> !info cdda2wav
<lappert> actionparsnip: i'l try again :P
<ubottu> Package cdda2wav does not exist in lucid
<Loshki> respire: why does it matter which one they use? Most ubuntu distros don't even have a usable root password unless/until you set one up...
<sanderqd> is there anyway to make the liveUSB grub not check the hdd?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, gnome-session-save  --shutdown-dialog
<geekphreak> soreau:  right click >> remove from panel?
<Vigo> legend2440: In Settings , Edit Preferences you can change that.
<tessarakt> gnaaa ...
<MacB> Any "tutorials" detailing installing 10.4 using a USB stick? Or just installing any onto a white macbook?
<xangua> michaelxq: sudo aptitude install cdda2way
<AphisOne> mamad876, "dpkg-divert: mismatch on package"
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: thanks
<robertzaccour> i found a bug involving my new netbook, i reported it this morning
<tessarakt> since yesterday's update to Lucid XChat causes my desktop to freeze
<MacB> Or how should I "burn" a USB install from OSX...?
<michaelxq> xangua, i;ll try and let you know
<robertzaccour> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574406
<robertzaccour> thats the bug
<xangua> !usb > MacB
<ubottu> MacB, please see my private message
<Pici> robertzaccour: And?
<tessarakt> XChat paints the user list, and in the middle of that everything freezes
<soreau> geekphreak: That will remove the entire indicator applet including the volume icon. All's I want is the volume icon, not evolution but they are both in the same tray
<futura> okokok, no can someone walk me through troubleshooting GTKPOD? because i cant do it, and i dont understand much of this god-forsaken terminology.
<peanutpan> help!!!  any other way to produce a burnable iso besides mkisofs or genisoimage???
<robertzaccour> Pici, and this is the ubuntu support channel?
<tessarakt> NumLock does not work anymore, no other noticable activity
<kjele> the_padawan2: Tell me when you are inside
<lappert> actionparsnip: thanks, got it to work now
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: (gnome-session-save:1620): WARNING **: Failed to call shutdown: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<trism> soreau: I'm not sure removing evolution will help, but you might try removing indicator-messages, what's what populates the envelope part of the indicator-applet
<ActionParsnip> lappert: its suprisingly simple ;)
<temon> any one have recomended vga card for my lucid and core i3 procesorr??? I love game... suck as couter strike... but I not have a windows...
<tessarakt> any idea?
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: that appears after about 20 seconds. after another 20, the dialog shows up
<geekphreak> huh
<legend2440> Vigo: do you mean the Edit>Preferences  in Firefox?   if so, i'm not seeing it
<tessarakt> graphics driver?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, that sounds not good.
<the_padawan2> kjele: will do. i just clicked the "try ubuntu" button in the installer
<ActionParsnip> temon: nvidia
<Pici> robertzaccour: If thats a true bug then we aren't going to be able to help you.  If you have a question here, please write the question all on one line and we'll try to answer.
<the_padawan2> kjele: i have terminal via alt+F2
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: sounds like a dbus error to me
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, I know it's obvious, but y ou have fully updated packages?
<lappert> actionparsnip: yeah, just first time user of linux, was sick of windows and well read alot and decided to go for ubuntu
<mamad876> AphisOne, try this then: "sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo dpkg --audit"
<tessarakt> gnaaa
<robertzaccour> Pici, you mean you wouldn't be able to help me. can't speak for everyone else
<tessarakt> Nouveau driver
<kjele> the_padawan2: write sudo fdisk -l
<tessarakt> does it switch automatically?
<wise_crypt> futura: http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/FAQ
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: mhh, doesn't ubuntu take the latest packages from the net upon installing?
<temon> actionParsnip: why nvidia?? what series?? or nvidia all series??
<the_padawan2> kjele: ok, 3 partitions on sda (/,swap, /home)
<ActionParsnip> lappert: its worth a look, there are other linux distros to try too
 * Shapeshifter runs the updater
<kjele> the_padawan2: I just need with block device / is on
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, after install the update manager might give you a notice about new packages.
<ActionParsnip> temon: all, nvidia support for linux is phenominal
<futura> i REALLLY dont need any more links, i need actual help.
<Pici> robertzaccour: I mean if its a programming error then we'll probably not be able to help.  Questions do not belong on the bugtracker.
<the_padawan2> kjele: /dev/sda1
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: it did not. and this is also taking ages to load
<lappert> actionparsnip: yeah, just got the understanding that ubuntu is kind of "noob" friendly :P
<trism> soreau: although, you could completely remove the indicator applet and add gnome-volume-control-applet to System/Preference/Startup Applications and it will show up in the notification area like in karmic
<michaelxq> xangua, __could not find any package__
<ActionParsnip> lappert: many others are too, mandriva, fedora, suse are all nice and friendly
<tessarakt> how do I switch to the nvidia driver?
<kjele> the_padawan2: You in luck then. I made a script that should automate stuff for you
<Vigo> lagend2440: Yes, I think that is in the Advanced tab
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, does the same thing happen if you try this: gnome-control-center
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | tessarakt
<ubottu> tessarakt: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> robertzaccour: If you have a support question, just ask in here :)
<robertzaccour> Pici, bugs belong on bugtracker right? i thought it was a bug. could using a headset instead maybe help?
<mamad876> tessarakt, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<lappert> actionparsnip: what distro are you using? and what distro would you reccomend for me to try?
<tessarakt> thanks
<the_padawan2> kjele: hooray!
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: nope that comes up instantly
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: my system is up to date apparently.
<tessarakt> and uinder KDE?
<TheCheeze> has anyone else had issues with WINE sound after installing 10.04? i only get sound with the OSS driver, but full volume with no control
<soreau> trism: Ahhh!!! thanks!!
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, well, one option is to file a bug report, and also to try with another Live CD that uses GNOME.
<ActionParsnip> lappert: i use gentoo and ubuntu. try as many as you wish, they are all free. its fun
<michaelxq> xangua: i;ll try and let you know
<kjele> the_padawan2: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/427167/
<sebsebseb> awesome ActionParsnip is here
<plum> hey guys, how do i auto-mount partitions in 10.04?
<C-S-B> Urgh, I can get my hotkey to eject if I create a new hotkey command that runs the 'eject' command but then it doesnt do the nice notification.
<ActionParsnip> TheCheeze: works perfect here. HalfLife2 runs great
<temon> actionparsnip: are you gamers?
<Ramon> As I put my conky more to the left and down?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, at least it will reveal if it's a GNOME or Ubuntu issue.
<stephen_> fstab
<C-S-B> a
<kjele> the_padawan2: There is a lot of other stuff to uncomment if you do not want them
<Ramon> this is the picture of my conky; http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/2930/capturadetelacs.png
<C-S-B> anyone have any ideas?
<CogitoErgoSam> if anyone is getting a black screen after grub and before GDM with a laptop w/ integrated intel graphics....modify grub's parameters to pass i915.modeset=1
<ActionParsnip> temon: i play penumbra, frets on fire and half life 2
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: I'm pretty sure it's a gnome thing as I had the same problem like half a year ago when I ran gnome on Arch on this machine. Something essential is broken
<lappert> actionparsnip: yeah true, i'l try and get most of the stuff to work properly in ubuntu before i try something else i think though
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, you might know. :)
<TheCheeze> ActionParsnip, both ffxi and ventrilo are not giving me any audio :(
<tessarakt> ok, thanks for now, I'll try my luck
<ActionParsnip> TheCheeze: are you using an audiy sound card?
<ActionParsnip> *audiy
<lappert> i got ventrilo with sound working in wine
<ActionParsnip> audigy
<CogitoErgoSam> anyone having problems with Empathy connecting to Google talk after installing 10.04 even with the server set manually to talk.google.com?
<ActionParsnip> stupid keyboard
<TheCheeze> ActionParsnip, on-board nvidia-based
<the_padawan2> kjele: i'm going to have to disconnect from IRC to steal this computer's ethernet cable for the apt-get upgrade
<lappert> i have to have wine windows open for ptt to work though :S
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I am thinking much more about switching over computer to Mandriva as well :)  after the Plymouth issues I have been experiencing in Ubuntu 10.04,  since it doesn't like the propritary Nivida driver.  However I remember you removed Plymouth since didn't like it, thing is when I try to do this, it  wants to remove a load of other stuff with it,  including stuff that has nothing to do with it such as F-Spot and Banshee.
<dpac> Does updating a kernel resets the kernel parameters set in grub.conf?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: other not over above
<kjele> the_padawan2: ok
<silverdrake11> Does anyone know how I can change the boot splash screen resolution to 1366x768? It looks stretched, zoomed in, and ugly?
<the_padawan2> kjele: ok, talk to you soon, thank a ton!
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac: it shouldn't
<VladimirBG> apt-get started acting up on me after I installed and un-installed an app. I get this message http://pastebin.com/ANUucUjW
<mamad876> dpac, I think not!
<silverdrake11> Does anyone know how I can change the boot splash screen resolution to 1366x768? It looks stretched, zoomed in, and ugly.
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, well, maybe it's changed since then? Maybe another Live CD distro using GNOME will not have this problem? You can always safely test out that theory.
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac: grub.conf is generated automatically based on /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: maybe it was an alpha release but it seemed to be removable. I wouldnt switch distro for the sake of a pathetic bootsplash
<Iowahc> hy there, i installed ubuntu server edition and on boot I get a no signal on my monitor. what gives?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, there's the openSUSE 11.2 GNOME and Fedora 12 GNOME Live CDs that you can try.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: that's not the only reason I would switch
<lappert> actionparsnip: my biggest problem atm is css completly freezing my system when i run it with wine
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Chripher> granfot are you here
<CogitoErgoSam> Iowahc:  At what point?  Pre bios?  Post bios?  Pre grub?  Post grub?
<ActionParsnip> lappert: have you consulted the appdb for additional tweaks for the game?
<The_ManU_212> i use alsa as audio driver, play music on my host system and udner virtualbox my guest system cant play sound on the same time as sound is running on the host, i set allready alsa and blacklisted loaded oss modules (then reboot)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: however if I don't have the propritary Nivida graphics card driver installed, that means no OpenGL  and so no 3D games and such, and that's not a good thing at all for this other computer
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, I believe both are GNOME 2.28, not 2.30 like Lucid ships with.
<dpac> CogitoErgoSam, update-grub is triggered everytime kernel is updated, so that might reset the parameters, can't it not?
<dto> hi. when i leave my desktop for a while and the monitors go into power save, the 2nd monitor is lost when the desktop comes back. the windows are moved to the main monitor
<neverblue> no more ## in front of channel names for freenode ?
<dto> and i have to go back into prefs
<Chripher> Granis`: you here
<Iowahc> CogitoErgoSam: Post bios, and pretty sure post grub
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I have read the web, other people have been having issues as well
<dto> how can i fix 2nd monitor being lost when screen blanks?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: just let plymouth sit, there are tweaks for grub to make the bootsplash use a different driver
<kjele> the_padawan2: You need to run as root but I hope you know that..
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac: update grub doesn't change the boot parameters though, it just adds the kernel to the list
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: yeah i get the same but i dont care that it sits black :)
<lappert> actionparsnip: nope, asked at winehq though, he suggested it might be the videocard driver, running ati atm so that might be the case
<michaelxq> xangua, __could not find any package__
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac: the boot params come from /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i use the sunrise bootsplash on my intel lappy
<ActionParsnip> lappert: it might be a good idea dude
<the_padawan2> kjele: yup, will do
<Snausages> X seems to be freaking out on my newly-upgraded netbook.  It flashes between a purple screen and a filemanager window about once a second.  Any ideas?
<the_padawan2> kjele:  here i go
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I did get on to some sort of tutorail page that could maybe fix the issue, but I didn't understand it. http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, sorry, wrong button. Did I miss anything?
<purvesh> how to run .gif images on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Vigo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lappert> actionparsnip: i got a nvidia card lying around so i could try that
<monty_hall> how can I get dhcp3-server to start @ boot?  Using ubuntu 10
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the sunrise  bootsplash>?
<geekphreak> purvesh: click them?
<gladiator> how do i install flash on 64 bit 10.04
<Iowahc> CogitoErgoSam: any suggestion?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: you mean a Plymouth theme or?
<nocturnus> anyone know?
<purvesh> geekphreak, hi Bro how r u :)
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: nah. I'm googling the error. trying something else is not an option, I'd just reinstall arch and kde and let the machine rot instead
<Shapeshifter> if I can't get this working
<Vigo> sebsebseb: srry: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto that is a good one.
<dpac> CogitoErgoSam, Those are grub parameters in /etc/default/grub .. kernel parameters like 'nomodeset' etc are in grub.conf, isn't it?
<CogitoErgoSam> Iow: Afraid i'm not too familiar with the server versions; don't wanna give you the wrong advice
<geekphreak> purvesh: it should open , when you click it, hello bro
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ&feature=related
<woodyjlw> playing with compiz on 10.04 and lost my minimize and exit from top of all windows... can some one tell me how to get it back I cant seem to figure it out lol
<purvesh> geekphreak, but it is not running i mean Moving images
<sebsebseb> Vigo: uhmm Grub 2 is not fun at all to mess with, neither was the old one, but  now days the old one tends to work rather well indeed
<cjs> What's the ubuntu developer channel called?
<geekphreak> purvesh:  sure they animated?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<mamad876> gladiator, "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<nocturnus> is it possible?
<Iowahc> CogitoErgoSam: My guess is, that the resolution of the "verbose" boot screen is to low / high.
<Andrew12> cjs: i would assume #ubuntu-dev
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac:  grub.conf is generated automatically by update-grub, and uses the parameter defaults that are set in /etc/default/grub
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, it wasn't to try something else, but to reveal if it's a GNOME or Ubuntu problem.
<purvesh> geekphreak, yup they work on Windows but not moving on Linux
<xangua> gladiator: do you know 'ubuntu tweak' they have an option to add repositories incluiding flash for 64 bits
<kjele> cjs: #ubuntu+1 but you need invite now
<cjs> Ah, actually #ubuntu-devel.
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: I still think it's a gnome problem
<Vigo> sebsebseb: I tend to agree, but time and progress marches on.
<woodyjlw> ActionParsnip, I know but I lost them all together
<Andrew12> eh, i was close.
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: non gnome apps runs smoothly all the way
<cjs> kjele: This is a 10.04 issue.
<gladiator> xangua: no
<geekphreak> purvesh:  ok do this, press alt+f2 , type eog, open gif on this app
<dpac> woodyjlw, try Alt+F2 and type metacity and enter.
<ActionParsnip> woodyjlw: did you lost the window decorator too?
<gladiator> xangua: ill check it out
<purvesh> geekphreak, ok
<dpac> CogitoErgoSam, Thanks, I got it :)
<soreau> woodyjlw: Perhaps your wm or decorator crashed. Can you still move windows with Alt+Drag?
<kjele> cjs: ok?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I spent about five hours last night because of this Plymouth stuff, (well not just Plymouth stuff non stop)  and then I end up going to bed,  not that happy,  that the issue hadn't been fixed.
<Shapeshifter> Uhm.... where does ubuntu keep the logs everything, errors and messages?
<Snausages> can anyone help me fix my 10.04 upgrade on my netbook?  I can't figure out how to fix this display bug.
<Shapeshifter> or rather, where does all the stuff go. I don't see them
<lappert> actionparsnip: i'm currently testing another game to see if it's a problem with wine in general or just source engine games though
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac:  To get my laptop with integrated intel graphics to boot, I went into /etc/default/grub and changed this line:
<Mallen_> Could someone help me with mounting a HD in Ubuntu (SATA 500gb, Disk Utility sees it, also been reformated) I keep getting this error when I try to mount it.
<CogitoErgoSam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"              to:
<geekphreak> Shapeshifter:  /var/log
<CogitoErgoSam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<Mallen_> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<CogitoErgoSam> and then ran update-grub
<Mallen_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is already mounted on /
<FloodBot4> CogitoErgoSam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mallen_> mount failed
<FloodBot4> Mallen_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> FloodBot1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shapeshifter> geekphreak: well all three of them are not there....
<woodyjlw> soreau,  can still drag windows and stuff just no close and minimize
<purvesh> geekphreak, same prob not moving
<cjs> kjele: Hmmm?
<tessarakt> hmm
<tessarakt> the start screen looks strange with nvidia
<sebsebseb> Vigo: a lot of nweer Linux apps such really,  Grub 2, and GDM 2, for example
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its only a boot splash dude, i believe the bug is logged so just hangout and it will get attended
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, I believe in /var/log as well?
<tessarakt> wrong resolution
<soreau> woodyjlw: Ok, try gtk-window-decorator --replace from Alt+F2 run dialog
<nocturnus> oops, i've rejoined, does anyone know?
<nocturnus> tessarakt: try changing it
<xangua> gladiator: the PPA for flash 64 bits https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<tessarakt> but kdm looks ok
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: messages is there, but everything and errors are not
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I have xsplash installed on there as well, some how I could get it using that instead
<cjs> kjele: Are you an Ubuntu developer? Can you take a look at what I just posted on #ubuntu-devel?
<tessarakt> phonon is annoying
<tessarakt> complains about not working audio device
<dpac> CogitoErgoSam, thankyou, that cleared my doubts... I had to use nomodeset too to get Lucid to boot, however I added it in grub.conf
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: problem is Plymouth wants to take a load of other stuff with that, should be there, when I try to remove it, ah!
<tessarakt> and then I get sound anyway
<gladiator> xangua: thanks, looking into it
<tessarakt> nocturnus, where?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: with it, not with that, above
<kfries6> I have a problem... I used my LL desktop to create a bootable flash stick using the LL-UNR ISO image.  When we boot from the drive it asks for a username/password... Huh?
<amabo> how do i switch between open channels with the keyboard in XCHat?
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, not at an Ubuntu computer right now, sorry.
<kjele> cjs: I am not a developer
<Shapeshifter> yay there are kernel traces in messages
<CogitoErgoSam> dpac:  No prob, I just got it sorted out earlier today and wanted to pass it on to others with the same prob
<geekphreak> amabo:  i think alt+1/2/3
<xangua> amabo: control+tab¿
<Mallen_> Can anyone help me with a HD failing to mount?
<geekphreak> amabo: choose number
<cesio> ciao a tutti
<newcomer123> does anyone know why i have to constantly skip a couple folders during boot up of lucid lynx? (pressing S at boot up to skip some mounting thing i have no understanding of..)
<neverblue> Mallen_: what type of harddrive ?
<WaLLabiee> Anyone with a spare time to help a beginner with the ubuntuserver? I have questions but dunno what exactly to ask, so if possible someone on private to help me at least find some basic answers...?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: your call dude, i'd just sit tight. If you use any other linux distro it will still be linux so will most likely have the same issue
<amabo> geekphreak: thanks :)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yes exactly
<Vigo> sebsebseb: I am getting way off-topic now, I think, I also agree with that statement.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: which is why I went to the Mandriva channel asking about that
<purvesh> geekphreak, what would be cause ...
<amabo> is it possible to have different calibration profiles for different connected monitors?
<geekphreak> WaLLabiee: ask here please
<geekphreak> amabo: wleocme
<Mallen_> neverblue: 500gb SATA I keep getting this error when I try to mount it http://pastebin.com/U6qRW7WF
<purvesh> geekphreak, Linux does not support animated images ?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its still linux dude, will most likely have the same issue
<geekphreak> purvesh: they work here man :)
<WaLLabiee> I'm not quite sure what to ask, that is why i wanted someone on private to help me clear my questions, not just to spam here
<dto> hi. i'm on lucid and my 2nd monitor setup dies when the screen blanks.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Mandriva's boot splash has been working rather well on here, but I also don't have the propritary Nivida driver installed as far as I know
<geekphreak> purvesh: try this for me
<purvesh> geekphreak, ok ... then its my bad luck ... hehe .
<Shapeshifter> well here we are. everytime such a huge-lag happens, this gets written to /var/log/messages: medja-desktop gnome-session[1151]: devkit-power-gobject-WARNING: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<neverblue> Mallen_: if reads, 'already mounted', why are you trying to mount it again ?
<ActionParsnip> WaLLabiee: ask in the channel, more eyes and more answers
<respire> how does synaptic know i chose to use root instead of sudo to execute privileged instructionds
<geekphreak> purvesh:  open firefox, drag the image on it
<silverdrake11> Can someone help me delete items from trash? They won't delete.
<purvesh> geekphreak, k wt..
<ActionParsnip> respire: it doesn't
<Pici> purvesh: The application that gnome uses by default to rpeview images may not support animated gifs.  You could try opening them in a web browser or another image preview tool, like gthumb or gwenview.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: they could have improved xsplash, given it a proper theme etc,  but nope,  decided to copy Fedora since that's what people wanted with Plymouth, and now  issues
<Mallen_> neverblue: Lol, beacuse it isnt really mounted (I cant see it under Computer just under disk utility)
<respire> ActionParsnip, It asks for my root password instead of my user password so it somehow does
<ActionParsnip> respire: and you shouldnt launch synaptic with sudo, use gksudo
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, dbus?
<neverblue> Mallen_: its mounted at the location /
<purvesh> geekphreak, it is moving at firefox
<Smokey> so I really dont understand......... every 6months or so people essentially reinstall ubuntu to get latest??? Im not familiar with ubuntu thats why I ask
<geekphreak> Pici: eog should work too?
<geekphreak> purvesh:  ok good
<neverblue> Mallen_: cd /;ls -la
<kjele> silverdrake11: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<respire> ActionParsnip, I'm modifying a bash script and would like to keep it in sync with the "ubuntu way". So however synaptic does this if I can replicate it thats a bonus
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: The Youtube link you gave me, what's that?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yes not gone on
<nocturnus> hello please?
<Pici> geekphreak: eog is the default tool, it sounds like it doesn't support animated gifs
<TheCheeze> smokey- yes and no. most of us only install the core, and keep our /home on a seperate partition so we don't lose our stuff
<respire> otherwise I will just use some j random hacker method and it will be lame
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: my guess is that dbus or some gnome device abstraction layer doesn't like one of my hardware components and hangs, then fails everytime
<Mallen_> neverblue: want the output?
<geekphreak> Pici:  they work here
<JenniferB>  Hi folks, I just added another disk to my desktop computer.. which already has files on it... but I cannot access it from Ubuntu... :(
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: thats what my lappy does before the logon screen
<dscsdccsdc> if I pulled a single drive out of a raid5 NAS and tried to read it in ubuntu, could I?
<robertzaccour> i found a bug involving my new netbook, i reported it this morning
<neverblue> Mallen_: that will not be necessary
<robertzaccour> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574406
<dscsdccsdc> there's no RAID channel
<kfries6> LL-UNR flash stick created from LL Desktop is asking for uid/psswd, why, and what is it?
<neverblue> Mallen_: what are you trying to accomplish exactly ?
<geekphreak> Pici:  prob. not renedered ok, dont know
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: sometimes with the  Nivida driver installed Plymouth would work ok, then it only shows for like 3 seconds.  Having just black for three seconds and then boot up screen is ok I guess.
<penguin42> dscsdccsdc: There wouldn't be much sensible on one disk from a RAID5
<WaLLabiee> Where to find the basic commands regarding running some sort of visual interface as the command prompt is not very easy for me at the moment?
<ActionParsnip> respire: if you cron an upgrade  you can run the cron jobas root, which will mean it runs fine
<adi1> hi all. on dell inspiron 6400 c2d 2ghz, ati x1300, ubuntu 10.04 the fan is working always not in the max speed but in the normal speed. it was not like this with the precedent ubuntu. anyone any idea? thanks
<Mallen_> neverblue: righto what did that do
<CogitoErgoSam> Anyone have empathy unable to connect to Gtalk accounts post-10.04?  Even with the talk server set?
<respire> ActionParsnip, this is not my question i explained poorly
<newcomer123> does anyone know why i have to constantly skip a couple folders during boot up of lucid lynx? (pressing S at boot up to skip some mounting thing i have no understanding of..)
<silverdrake11> kjele, it doesn't work. the items are still there. They were some mp3 files I downloaded but I think they are corrupt now. I can't move them out of the trash nor play them nor delete them. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> adi1: checked bug reports?
<Snausages> dscsdccsdc: you won't have complete data on a single member from a raid5...  you could guess at some of the missing data but that's all it would be- guesses
<adi1> its a lot of noise for me with the fan alwys on.
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, i sincerely doubt that's a bug....
<Ken8521> actually, i know its not
<geekphreak> CogitoErgoSam:  i had some network error issue
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yep black before boot up, uhmmm  ubuntu tty1  asking for a username and then put that in and password, don't bother and it goes to the log in screen.  Kubuntu theme always showing differnetly on boot up,  xubuntu seemed to work ok, but only saws  that once. and uh yeah this kind of stuff
<dscsdccsdc> `³
<dscsdccsdc> i³
<temon> ActionParsnip: what your nvdia series?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, then what is it?
<adi1> where i can check bug reports?
<ActionParsnip> temon: 6150 onboard 512mb
<respire> screw it ill make a hacker method
<Narya> where can I set the default programs for different extensions?
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> adi1: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: so the tutorial link I  gave you earlier? Is that what I should do? This?  http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<kjele> silverdrake11: check that there are no Trash folder in ~/.local/share
<respire> nobody can say i didn't try and do it right
<dscsdccsdc> hmm thanks
<the_padawan2> kjele: no luck, same problem.
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, something that doesn't work.... it happens w/ really new stuff... just because it works w/ Windows, doesn't mean it will/should work w/ Linux
<ActionParsnip> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<aigoo> what should install to watch some videos?
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/417824 basically this and others
<shleda> hi, after upgrade my ntfs mounted partition is acting like a readonly os
<MaT-dg> does the 10.1 beta flashplayer work on 64bit ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, why wouldn't it work? it worked fine in windows
<geekphreak> aigoo:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<sebsebseb> aigoo: AVI's? wmvs ?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: try it, just backup any files you edit before so you can roll back
<shleda> hi, after upgrade my ntfs mounted partition is acting like a readonly fs, how do i fix it?
<Shapeshifter> env | grep dbus
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah, but that link I don't understand it
<Shapeshifter> oops sorry
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, what it does in windows is irrelevant... windows has drivers for that device.
<temon> mat-dg: yes....
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: also this is the kind of thing, I don't want to have to mess around with, because of a stupid boot up
<kjele> the_padawan2: I guess you have to remove the wifi driver or block it with chroot
<silverdrake11> kjele, no theres no trash there
<purvesh> Pici, Now its working Fine Thanx.:)
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: indeed, so does the 64bit .so , flashplugin-nonfree installs the 32bit flash with a 64bit abstraction layer
<C-S-B> Right, experiment one failed
<C-S-B> eject doesnt work :(
<shleda> nothing was changed in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: then don't. It doesn't affect the system once its booted
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, so its probably a driver issue?
<aigoo> geekphreak, It seem that flash player is not installed by default.
<the_padawan2> kjele: ok, i think i'll take the reinstall route. is it reasonable to expect that doing an apt-get upgrade before installing the proprietary driver will fix this?
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, what are you like with hotkeys?
<geekphreak> aigoo: nope it is not
<perlmonkey2> Anyone know why Pidgin was removed as the default IM client?
<Mallen_> Could someone help me with a HD mount problem I keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/U6qRW7WF
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, most likely...
<NetLarIrvine> Having trouble connecting using the infamous WUSB600n, can anyone help me??
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I need propritary Nivdida card driver installed,  if it is, Plymouth will mess up loads,  if it's not Plymouth will boot up ok.  and as I already told you I can't just remove Plymouth with it wanting to take a load of other stuff with it, not just F-Spot and Banshee, but more important operating system programs some of them as well.
<ActionParsnip> C-S-B: in fluxbox, great. Otherwise not at all
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, open a terminal and type "lspci" w/o quotes, and see how it identifies your audio device
<NetLarIrvine> I have already blacklisted the conflicting drivers
<kjele> silverdrake11: then do "sudo updatedb" and use "locate filename" to see if it is still on the system. You might have to relog to take effect. Might be corrupted as you said
<NetLarIrvine> and only the rt2740sta driver is loading now
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: all i can say is let plymouth stand dude, then you will get 3D accelleration etc. It's only a boot splash after all
<temon> ActionParsnip: are you sure about all nvdia series will work full in ubuntu 10.04 ????
<NetLarIrvine> But still will not connect
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Why oh why, can't it be so simple to remove Plymouth without a ton of needed stuff going as well.
<Narya> where can I set the default programs for different file types?
<aigoo> geekphreak, I get this error while trying to install flashplayer:E: Couldn't find package flashplayer
<Smokey> so theres no way to setup ubuntu as like a rolling release?
<C-S-B> ActionParsnip, well I have an issue where hitting the eject key gives a notification but doesnt eject. Create a new shortcut with the command 'eject' assigned the eject key does eject, with no notification
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: lots of people having the same problem, bugs getting put to "low" and then closed because no dev wants to pick it up
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: let it stand?  uhmm if it's using proptary Nivida driver it mess's up as I have already said, however you told me that it can some how use another driver instead?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: something about editing Grub 2?
<respire> can i somehow check if a user would be permitted to run a command as sudo without actually trying it or parsing the sudoers file manually
<salam> pls i need help : i had a doc i need to recover, it has already been saved,
<geekphreak> aigoo:  download from adobe site
<kjele> the_padawan2: Not really but the chance will lower the risk. :) There could be other thing you did that cause the failure. Butterfly effect you know.
<salam> but now the recovery window say only recovery failed !
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, the fact you aid you tried other distros. should have told you it wasn't an ubuntu specific bug.. what other distros did you try?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, http://pastebin.com/WdaR9gjR
<ActionParsnip> temon: yes they have supported nvidia awesomely for as long as i've known linux (and probably before). There are some niggles but games run well.
<DanC> has anybody upgraded to 10.4 using a torrent? any clues about why my machine won't use the local packages? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/109413
<C-S-B> DanC, upgrade by torrent?
<CogitoErgoSam> danc: did you do a checksum on the finished version to make sure it was intact
<salam> can someone tell me hw to recover a saved doc on xubuntu server ?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: not sure dude
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, pclinuxos gnome and xfce versions and tried gnome de for ubuntu
<gavagai> My desktop just froze AGAIN!  Ok this time it happened when I ctrl-clicked on three email attachments in firefox.  it was going to 'view' them in gmail.  anyone heard of this problem?  using firefox?  total lockout, ctrl alt backspace did nothing.
<gavagai> is it firefox or gnome?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: like I said, you are worrying about a bootsplash. why is it such a massive deal?
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, never even heard of that one... i've got an older intelHDA device, and it works OK, except the internal mic, its never worked under Linux(3yrs old)
<DanC> yes, C-S-B i.e. download the .iso via bittorrent and install that way
<sebsebseb> Vigo: Can you help me?
<geekphreak> not me
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, did ya get that pastebin?
<nlfidelitas> So... I hate to be one of those new, random guys who's new to Ubuntu and has a problem, but...  I don't suppose you guys would have any idea as to why Ubuntu has decided that one of my SATA hard drives is a PATA drive?
<C-S-B> DanC, if you are upgrading an existing install from disc, you need to have the alternative iso
<C-S-B> DanC, whats the name of the iso you downloaded?
<Ninjad> sup everyone
<DanC> CogitoErgoSam, well, I computed an md5sum (5b2dadacfd692b4f2d5c7cf034539262 ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso) but haven't actually checked it yet... looking for official md5s...
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, the desktop environment isn't really going to change whether hardware is recognized or not
<salam> pls can someone let me know hw to recover my saved doc on xubuntu
<lucas-arg> does anyone here have an iw3045?
<respire> can i somehow check if a user would be permitted to run a command as sudo without actually trying it or parsing the sudoers file manuallyman gksu answers my question, thanks
<Loshki> DanC: I've seen other people report a similar issue recently. It's nothing to do with the torrent, I think it's a bug in the installer....
<Ken8521> yes...  never even heard of that one... i've got an older intelHDA device, and it works OK, except the internal mic, its never worked under Linux(3yrs old)
<temon> ActionParsnip: I have core i3, 4 gb ram, msi h55 me 33 mother board, vga on board intel... I have problem wiht ubuntu 10.04... some times it frozen...
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: the culprit is devkit-power-daemon, I'm pretty certain
<DanC> Loshki, is the bug reported yet?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, any suggestions as for what i could possibly do?
<ActionParsnip> respire: check its group mambership. if its a member of the admin group then it can use sudo
<mkjackson> has anyone else noticed some of the minor buginess found in Lucid?
<Mallen_> Could someone help me with a HD mount problem I keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/U6qRW7WF
<maco> Ken8521: file a bug on that. "ubuntu-bug linux"
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: So you never actsauly removed Plymouth properly or?
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, no.. like i said, my internal mic hasn't worked for 4yrs..
<Ken8521> maco, its not a bug though.
<maco> Ken8521: sure it is
<flansuse> Shapeshifter, you use Arch, so you are 1,000,000X more knowledgeable than me, believe me.
<maco> Ken8521: thatd be a kernel bug
<Ken8521> maco, a bug, is different than something that doesn't work
<maco> Ken8521: no its not
<marcus> i've installed ubuntu 10.4 on a partition using an USB stick. Now i can't boot my Windows 7 (64 bits) anymore. Grub 'sees' the Windows 7 partition but it will not boot when selected. Does any one help me with this?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, is it just that some hardware isn't supported? would a plug in headset possibly work?
<C-S-B> DanC, ?
<The_ManU_212> i use alsa as audio driver, play music on my host system and udner virtualbox my guest system cant play sound on the same time as sound is running on the host, i set allready alsa and blacklisted loaded oss modules (then reboot)
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: in an early alpha release yes, but on the full release it does want to remove a whole tonne of junk
 * DanC struggles to find m5s anywhwere near http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Shapeshifter> flansuse: well that might be exaggerated but thank you ;)
<salam> hey, is any one can help me to recover my saved doc plz ???
<Ken8521> maco, if you say so... nothing is in the kernel log about it though...
<amabo> is it possible to get rid of this black space that exists between my monitors so that things don't exist off the screen? http://imgur.com/PgTJ4.png
<silverdrake11> xjele?
<maco> Ken8521: unless the issue is that the internal mic had its wires cut, its something that can be fixed in the driver
<sh10151> I've got a working 10.04 install under Wubi in an XP 64-bit. Is it possible to load the XP OS inside VirtualBox inside the Ubuntu Wubi install?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well not everything it wants to remove in the final release is junk, some of that is rather important, otherwise I would have let it removed it already
<salam> i have an important doc but when i open the recovery window appear
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you remove quiet splash from /etc/default/grub   and run: sudo update-grub    then you will use a text boot
<maco> Ken8521: a lack of support for hardware is a kernel bug
<salam> and says that the recovery failed
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I like verbose/text boots :)
<geekphreak> goodnight all
<Ken8521> maco, i guess i disagree... i don't see how a lack of support, is a bug.
<kjele> marcus: Do you want to keep ubuntu?
<temon> ActionParsnip: I have core i3, 4 gb ram, msi h55 me 33 mother board, vga on board intel... I have problem wiht ubuntu 10.04... some times it frozen... and hang...
<maco> Ken8521: in kernel land it is
<ardantus> wow new ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I don't really care about silly little pretty graphics either for a boot up
<DanC> C-S-B, ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.is (repeating)
<maco> Ken8521: the only way support will be added is if you file a bug, so do so
<ActionParsnip> temon: tried some boot options?
<mkjackson> has anyone noticed some of the quirks with compiz in Lucid?
<marcus> kjele: windows is more important for me: ubuntu i can instal later again
<thecameleon_paul> Hi guys
<mkjackson> (like wallpaper not working?)
<Josie> So I have this strange problem where if I ping another server at 10.1.10.10 everything goes well, but if I ping it's fqdn ( server.***.com ), ping hangs up for a moment, and seems very slow but reports the same times. this seems to happen with other connections to this host.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well I do to some extent, but by only getting stuff from the Ubuntu repo for this, I have never been fully happy
<C-S-B> DanC, have you mounted it ?
<Ken8521> maco, naa, it doesn't bother me... besides, there's been a bazillion folks who've filed bugs about it.
<Loshki> DanC: I don't see a matching bug. Please file one...
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and I much prefer a text boot :)
<silverdrake11> Excuse me, I forgot the name of the user I was talking to. Can someone scroll up and tell me?
<kjele> marcus: Well then. You still have the windows dvd?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, could using a plug-in headset fix it maybe?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, i meant be a workaround
<maco> Ken8521: about internal mics not working on $random-other-hardware or on YOUR hardware?
<salam> pls, i need help to recover my doc on xubuntu
<C-S-B> DanC, if you are on 8.04 or 9.10 it should prompt for an upgrade
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: ah yes a page said about start up manager,  which I have used before.  that was to do with getting a text boot I guess then
<DanC> yes, C-S-B; please see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/109413 for the gory details.
<maco> robertzaccour: what was your issue?
<temon> actonParship: boot? it was running... but some times frozen and hang....
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, i use a mic plugged intot he mic jac, and it works fien
<owner> hi
<DanC> it didn't prompt when I mounted the .iso; I still don't know why not
<Ken8521> maco, well, people w/ my chipset...
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well when Plymouth works and it boots up in like 3 seconds, I guess it will be like this for a text boot as well?
<robertzaccour>  maco https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/574406
<Vigo> sebsebseb: I am still looking, so far all I found was the LiveCD thing.
<anom01y> man why can't Ubuntu make up its mind with Nvidia drivers, its like I get them going but then when I restart the computer they stop working, and I have to go into recovery mode and go in low graphics mode to reinstall the drivers again
<marcus> kjele: no: is it an version with is installed with a preloaded partition (which i can not reach either with grub2)
<Loshki> silverdrake11: Looks like it was kjele...
<sebsebseb> Vigo: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<temon> actonParship: may be problem with intel HD grapics in core i3 ...
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: sure
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, so if the built in one don't work a plugged in one might?
<maco> Ken8521: as defined by "oh look theyre all part of the super-vague hda spec" or as defined be "we have identical subsystem vendor and identificatoin numbers"?
<salam> can someone give me advice about recovering saved doc  plsss
<ActionParsnip> temon: use tab to complete nicks :)
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, does for me.
<kjele> Loshki: eh what?
<Ken8521> maco, what do you think?
<silverdrake11> Loshki, thanks
<thecameleon_paul> Indeed I need some help... I wanna use Pitivi to edit an wmv movie, but I can't import it... I think it comes from gstreamer but I don't know what to do... install extra gstreamer packages or what?
<Loshki> kjele: silverdrake11 was looking for you...
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, oh ok thanks. i'll get one when i'm at wal-mart later
<silverdrake11> kjele, OK so I logged out.
<kjele> Loshki: ok
<Mallen_> Could someone help me with a HD mount problem I keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/U6qRW7WF
<C-S-B> DanC,  sorry for your pain!
<kjele> silverdrake11: Still have the problem?
<maco> Ken8521: given that before you said "intelhda" im thinking you, like most people, assumed that all intelhda is the same
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, when did yours stop working?
<Ken8521> maco, then you are wrong
<DanC> thanks, C-S-B  ;-)
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, never has... 3-4yrs.
<woodyjlw> how do I move the minimize and exit from left to right side of window?
<Noo> hey I have 2 running machines on xen and I want to delete one of them and make a clone of the other one on it. Does anybody know how to make something like that work? I'm a newbie to xen
<kjele> marcus: Do you have the problem if you stick the usb with ubuntu in?
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, everythign else is fine
<silverdrake11> kjele, and the locate doesnt work, but I still have the problem. Now if I copy the file in the trash to my Desktop, then I can locate it, but not while its in the trash.
<maco> Ken8521: pleasant surprise then
<anom01y> any how do I restart the X server, the boot screen doesnt give me an option, and ctrl alt backspace doesnt work.....
<respire> ActionParsnip, http://www.pastie.org/943942
<respire> not always true
<MaT-dg> temon, ActionParsnip: are you sure? talking about 10.1 beta here on a 64bit system not 10.0
 * respire does not like sudo and does not use it so has no sudo access
<kjele> silverdrake11: think you can show me a screen shot of it?
<robertzaccour> Ken8521, so between dapper and feisty?
<DanC> Loshki, done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/574686 ; does that look right?
<maco> robertzaccour: please run "apport-collect -p alsa-base 574406" to attach alsa debugging info to that bug report
<thecameleon_paul> well... would so mind to help me?
<kjele> silverdrake11: The thing is that the files are deleted you do not have them.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: It's kind of odd really since I am not fully happy with Ubuntu since 9.04 that a part of me wants Mandriva on the other computer as well,  but then it's  like no.  Or I guess not quite since how it will be set up and the users.
<silverdrake11> kjele, sure hold on a sec
<Ken8521> robertzaccour, no, from (i believe) edgy to lucid.. id on't think i had dapper on this laptop
<RedNifre> Hi
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: uh that was meant to be,  that a part of me still wants to keep Ubuntu on there
<thecameleon_paul> hi
<RedNifre> Where to set the language of spell checking?
<marcus> kjele: running from USB I can access the drives and all is oke... it's just that the mbr is damaged... and I can not repear it because grub2 will not let me access the preloaded recovery/installation partition
<Loshki> DanC: yes, looks good. Thanks...
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: sure, you can install flashplugin-nonfree   then replace the .so file with the 10.1 one, if you are using 64bit you will get better flash using the 64bit one
<respire> ok thats it
<maco> MaT-dg: theres no such thing as 10.1
<thecameleon_paul> syst>admin>languages
<Vigo> sebsebseb: And here from Ubuntu Geek:>
<trainer> Hi I can't get Lucid to install from the CD. I boot to it, choose English, and then when I press enter to install ubuntu, the disc spins for a few seconds and nothing happens
<sebsebseb> Vigo: what's that?
<maco> MaT-dg: and theres currently no beta version of ubuntu
<Vigo> sebsebseb: whoops: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/LucidBootExperience
<ActionParsnip> trainer: did you md5 test the iso you burned?
<sh10151> Does anyone here use a wubi install of Ubuntu?
<amabo> is it possible to get rid of this black space that exists between my monitors so that things don't exist off the screen? http://imgur.com/PgTJ4.png
<trainer> ActionParsnip no how do I do that?
<kjele> marcus: When you installed grub you put its file on a usb that is why...
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: try it, if you like it then stick with mandriva
<RedNifre> thecameleon_paul: That's just the interface language. I'm talking about the spell checker (The red underlines)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | trainer
<ubottu> trainer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<respire> ActionParsnip, /etc/alternatives/libgksu-gconf-defaults <--- this file looks like what it does :)
<Vigo> sebsebseb: And here is the page it originates from: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-4-lucid-boot-experience-changing-from-using-usplash-to-plymouth.html
<MaT-dg> maco: flashplayer 10.1 beta ;)
<sebsebseb> sh10151: soem people yeah, but much better to use real partitions espesailly in the long run. well for testing when Wubi works it's ok for short term Ubuntu useage
<kjele> marcus: So plug in the usb and boot win7
<maco> MaT-dg: ahhh ok :)
<FANUM> anyone in here familiar with the intel 855 bugs regarging kms in lucid
<thecameleon_paul> Sorry guys, can you help me to figure out how to make pitivi work with a wmv?
<maco> robertzaccour: also, specify in the report whether you mean mic jack or a screen mic (if you have both)
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: there is even a repo with 6bit flash on which made me laugh
<respire> can someone on a normal ubuntu with sudo enabled please show me the contents of their file  /etc/alternatives/libgksu-gconf-default
<lucas-arg> i have iw3945 and my connection is really slow, is anyone else having the same problem?
<silverdrake11> kjele, ok it's all these files http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1049596/Screenshot-Trash%20-%20File%20Browser.png
<RedNifre> It would be best if Gnome had a little tray button to switch the spell check (right next to the clock or something)
<robertzaccour> maco, i did that thanks
<FANUM> thecameleon_paul can you play the wmv file in movie player?
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  Yes, I can help you fix it
<gh0zt> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<silverdrake11> kjele, this is what happens when I try to delete them individually http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1049596/screenshot2.png
<sh10151> sebsebseb: just a little squeamish about partitioning computer at work, I guess
<thecameleon_paul> yes I can play the movie in totem
<MaT-dg> ActionParsnip: well, I downloaded the 10.1 .so and placed in in ~./mozilla/plugins like I did for the 64bit .so, but it's not recognized in firefoc
<sebsebseb> sh10151: well back up data
<sh10151> sebsebseb: not that they couldn't just reimage it
<FANUM> CogitoErgoSam excellent, i have it booting to low res now
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  to get my laptop working with lucid and its built-in i855 gfx, here's what I did
<sebsebseb> sh10151: then just re size,  Windows,  Vista though and maybe Windows 7 not sure about 7.  is one you should let re size itself
<Vigo> RedNinfire: Add the Dictionary to a panel?
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/OMG_UBUNTU_64bit_Flash_PPA_for_ubuntu
<marcus> kjele: sorry for the misunderstanding... I installed it FROM usb TO disk. First I had version 9.10 installed by wubi. The update crashed completly, So I put the ISO file on a usb to compleet te installation. I worked but from that point my windows will not boot any more from grub
<sh10151> this is XP 64bit
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | sh10151
<CogitoErgoSam> Fanum:  edit the /etc/default/grub file
<ubottu> sh10151: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ActionParsnip> MaT-dg: if your install is 64bit then that wont work, the 10.1 is only 32bit right now
<sebsebseb> sh10151: desktop or server?
<sh10151> desktop
<sebsebseb> sh10151: well for both when it comes to businesses, there are better distros
<kjele> marcus: ok. Have you tried to update grub from the desktop installation of yours?
<FANUM> thecameleon_paul so is piviti not recognizing the file?
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<kjele> marcus: Not the usb
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  Change the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<robertzaccour> maco, ok i also reported that its the built in mic not plug in one but i'll get one tonight and try it out and see
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  Then run update-grub
<maco> robertzaccour: ok
<nlfidelitas> anyone have any ideas on why one of my SATA II hard drives is coming up as a PATA drive in Ubuntu?
<thecameleon_paul> FANUM : URI :Docu_Arte.wmv
<sebsebseb> sh10151: I think for example a lot of businesss'es will go for Debian Stable,  since it's stable,  for example.  Also Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<thecameleon_paul> Problème :Une erreur interne s'est produite lors de l'analyse de ce fichier : Erreur interne de flux de données.
<notbenh> hello all I was wondering if there is some way that I can see what is capturing a key combo? I'm attempting to use ctrl-y in vim but it's not getting captured by vim. I'm guessing that some where it's getting traped elsewhere.
<thecameleon_paul> Informations supplémentaires :gstasfdemux.c(1646): gst_asf_demux_loop (): /GstPipeline:Discoverer-file:///home/paul/Documents/Ecole/Lyc%C3%A9e/1%C2%B0/ECJS/Vid%C3%A9os/Docu_Arte.wmv/GstDecodeBin2:dbin/GstASFDemux:asfdemux0:
<FloodBot4> thecameleon_paul: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thecameleon_paul> streaming stopped, reason unexpected
<kjele> silverdrake11: Try make a dummy file and delete that one see if you can find it in trash
<marcus> kjele: update the grub... yes by selecting recovering mode at startup and then update grub
<trainer> ActionParsnip, the md5 does match
<respire> my linux got so complicated since slackware 94 :(
<thecameleon_paul> okay
<sh10151> sebsebseb: well, if my employer would have official desktop support for linux, then I wouldn't be picky
<respire> i have to learn 10 new commands just to do anything!
<sh10151> sebsebseb: but ease of installation + wubi is why I've got ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sh10151: ah right yeah Canonical does provide actsaul offical Ubuntu support
<silverdrake11> kjele, yea that works fine, and I can delete it.
 * respire now realises this file is a gconf option and now has to learn how to read these
<sebsebseb> sh10151: Wubi I would highly recommend against that in a business environment
<BluesKaj> !fr | thecameleon_paul
<ubottu> thecameleon_paul: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<kjele> marcus: And then one important question. How did you shutdown your windows 7 before you install ubuntu?
<sh10151> but now I am wondering if it's crazy to use VirtualBox to boot the original XP 64-bit OS
<ActionParsnip> trainer: good, try to check the iso BEFORE burning. Otherwise you have no way of knowing if the data you are using is complete or consistant
<sebsebseb> sh10151: Wubi can mess up on people, and oh yes it will quite a lot of the time.  Also  then you can't just say stick in the Live CD and access the partition and get hold of the data.
<Mallen_> Could someone help me with a HD mount problem I keep getting this error http://pastebin.com/U6qRW7WF
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  If you need a hand changing the grub settings for the i855, send me a private message and I can help you with the details
<ActionParsnip> trainer: did you burn the CD as slowly as possible
<sh10151> sebsebseb: all of the actual data is stored on network shares
<kjele> silverdrake11: Can you delete it fram trash too?
<thecameleon_paul> okay I'll leave you and go to french !
<sh10151> sebsebseb: i'd only be out my software installation if it crashed
<sebsebseb> sh10151: maybe then, but a partitioned install will probably work quite a bit faster for example
<progre55_> hi people! any flashget-like native programs under ubuntu?
<FANUM> CogitoErgoSam excellent, i got that changed, will reboot and test. Does that disable KMS?
<trainer> ActionParsnip no but it took a while
<marcus> kjele: yes i did; windows was not running when i finished the ubuntu installation
<silverdrake11> kjele, yea when I empty trash, it just gets rid of the dummy file but not all the other files
<sebsebseb> sh10151: also I am not sure if Canonical support Wubi installs, I have a feeling though that they may not do so
<dpac> Mallen_, Are you trying to mount root filesystem?
<FANUM> CogitoErgoSam excellent, based on the fact that is a 1, im guessing it unblacklists the driver correct?
<DanC> ugh... my new bug report is one of 618 on ubiquity, and there are 1200 open bugs.
<silverdrake11> kjele, this is such a weird problem....
<Vigo> !flash | progre55_
<ubottu> progre55_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dpac> Mallen_, it seems so from the error
<Narya> where can I set the default programs for different file types?
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM: yup
<kjele> marcus: But how did you shutdown your windows?
<FANUM> sweet
<FANUM> brb
<Mallen_> dpac: yea the error says its mounted to /
<sebsebseb> sh10151: also if your after paid support, I think they can even be paid to set things up properly.
<Mallen_> dpac: but I can no access the HD - its for storage and would think it would mount to /media
<haakond> In Kubuntu 10.04: I want to add a (Open)VPN connection, but both in Network Settings and KNetworkManager the "Add" button is greyed out. What do I have to do? Previously I've used KVpnc, but the best would be if KNetworkManager could handle it. Thanks.
<progre55_> Vigo: not flash, but flashget (was it?).. to download stuff in chunks and faster )
<SqRt7744> anyone in/near nanaimo bc, canada? I see there's a GabrielBauman listed on the CanadianTeam members...
<Loshki> DanC: well, it *is* new. It will stabilize over time...
<josvuk> Hello, I'm looking for the keys to press to achieve a backslash character on the terminal. (Ubuntu 10.0 powerbook g4 keyboard) :-)
<sebsebseb> sh10151: Wubi is really for the homeuser, not a business
<dpac> Mallen_, is it an external hard drive?
<Mallen_> dpac: Nope internal SATA
<mkquist> help with boot stopping at "ata4: DUMMY"? new installation of course
<Vigo> progre55_: whoops, like Jigido?
<ActionParsnip> josvuk: copy / paste one from the terminal in the mean time ;)
<DanC> Loshki, sure, but this suggests my bug won't get attention right away
<fiver22> Hi. Losing items from the tray. They continue to run but have disappeared from the tray -happens with Transmission and Quassel. 10.04 clean install.
<kjele> silverdrake11: Well the only way now is to restore everything. rm -rf ~/.gnome2* ~/.gconf* ~/.config ~/.local
<progre55> Vigo: hmm.. let me try that one =)
<CogitoErgoSam> josuvk:  You mean to have it interpreted as text instead of a backslash?
<sh10151> sebsebseb: this is actually me alone trying to fly under the radar with a clandestine Linux install until the organization updates its workstation OS policies
<kjele> silverdrake11: You will lose all configuration setting
<sh10151> sebsebseb: not a long-term decision :)
<atomicsunset> whats a good avi to mp4 converter? i tried devede but i just converted and avi to an avi :P
<nocturnus> is it possible to run the ubuntu installer from another ubuntu-based live distro (such as backtrack) ?
<ChrisC_> Hi, does anyone know about the mic issue with skype an pulse audio? Is there a way over it in 10.04
<sebsebseb> sh10151: oh I see
<ChrisC_> ?
<CogitoErgoSam> josuvk:  You'd use \\ which is the escape character and would evaluate as a text \
<sebsebseb> sh10151: well you would still need admin rights in the Windows install, to install Wubi
<Loshki> atomicsunset: try handbrake...
<dpac> Mallen_, try umount /dev/sdc1
<kjele> marcus: If you did an unclean shutdown then you won't be able to boot it.
<sebsebseb> sh10151: also there is a chance that it will mess up either when you install, or when you try and remove, then Windows won't just boot up
<sh10151> sebsebseb: i already have it installed, works great
<silverdrake11> kjele, thats terrible, lose all my config settings just to delete a few corrupted files?
<marcus> kjele: normal shut down. Seqence: window> wubi> reinstall 9.10 after crash > reboot > booting ubuntu for installation > reboot > starting ubuntu again > updating 9.10 to 10.4 > major crash when done: grub does nothing anymore. Next: USB startup: reinstall 10.4. > Ubuntu works fine > windows partition is recognited but is not booteble any more
<josvuk> CogitoErgoSam: Yes I use kermit which have the escape character ctrl-\ to come back :-)
<sh10151> sebsebseb: just think the question of using VirtualBox to get back into it might be foolish
<amabo> is there a command for detecting displays?
<NetLarIrvine> I need to get a compatible usb wireless adapter for 10.04, any suggestions??
<Mallen_> dpac: In term or disk utility?
<atomicsunset> Loshki, isnt that for windows only?
<Vigo> progre55_: It only works with jigido files, bittorent and other packages may help, also there are many many system tweaks, but one is actually limited . most times , by ISP throttling.
<sh10151> sebsebseb: seems like even if it nominally worked, the guest XP OS could mess up the wubi file
<dpac> Mallen_, terminal
<sebsebseb> sh10151: having Ubuntu inside WIndows like that is ok for trying, but in the long run, better to have Windows in a virtual machine, inside a better OS, or not at all :D
<kjele> silverdrake11: The files are deleted. It is just that you have some corruption with trash. You can try to reboot and then decide to reset everything.
<dpac> Mallen_, again, are you sure this is not root filesystem?
<CogitoErgoSam> dual booting usually works fine too
<totic> how do you use the disown command? it uses job specs instead of PID
<progre55> Vigo: I see.. thanks. Actually I remember once installing flashget using wine. let me try it again )
<sebsebseb> sh10151: uh Virtualbox inside Wubi?
<Mallen_> dpac: What do you mean by root filesystem? what I have ubuntu installed on?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: or install to usb, better than both
<ChrisC_> Does anyone know if there is a fix for mic and pulseaudio. With the mic not working in Skype?
<dpac> Mallen_, yes
<sh10151> sebsebseb: yeah, wubi install of linux runs VirtualBox which loads original OS from nt partition
<anom01y> Hi, since I've dowgraded to xubuntu 10.04 my nvidia geforce 6200 (that was working in 9.10) now is unable to work with any of the drivers in hardware drivers gui.
<Mallen_> dpac: postive my ubuntu is on an old IDE HD
<Vigo> progre55: That was to be my next suggestion, sort of.
<futuram> http://gtkpod.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=gtkpod/libgpod;a=blob_plain;f=README.SysInfo;hb=HEAD doesnt make any sense. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME decypher these instructions???
 * DanC thinks there should be an #ubuntu-sound channel... wonders if there is one...
<Mallen_> dpac: This drive has been formated twice today
<anom01y> I've tried several things, but I am stuck going through fail-safe and then low graphics mode
<sh10151> sebsebseb: seems like a terrible idea but one that might work
<progre55> ChrisC_: vaio?
<sebsebseb> sh10151: ah right yeah, some how you  can use a pshyical WIndows install inside Virtualbox
<anom01y> also, the xubuntu splash is in 16 colors ?????
<silverdrake11> kjele, also the weird thing is these files are from when I had Karmic installed. I recently did a clean install, wiped the hard drive. Installed Lucid and yet SOMEHOW the corrupted files are still in my trash.....
<Loshki> atomicsunset: handbrake used to be windows only. There are versions for ubuntu nowadays. Check your repos...
<Brozilla> hi all..
<sebsebseb> sh10151: altough I don't think you can through Wubi, but maybe you can
<progre55> Vigo: thanks man =) I'll let you know if it works..
<ChrisC_> No Samsung R20.
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  Good news?
<sebsebseb> Vigo: oh yeah thanks for links, i'll check out in a bit
<dpac> Mallen_, Happening first time? Did you try to reboot?
<progre55> ChrisC_: and your card?
<Mallen_> dpac: Yep, it works fine on windows
<silverdrake11> kjele, maybe my hard drive is corrupted or something
<ActionParsnip> silverdrake11: do you have a seperate home partition?
<amabo> is there a command for detecting displays?
 * DanC tries to list channels; fails due to rate limiting
<FANUM> CogitoErgoSam sort of. boots now and attempts full res, but is blurre dand distorted
<kjele> silverdrake11: Did you format it?
<atomicsunset> Loshki,  no luck
<ChrisC_> What's the command to get my hardware? Can't remember.
<Vigo> prgre55: Please let us all know if it works and post on the Forums any fixes or workarounds that you write or discover.
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<Brozilla> i have ubuntu 10.04 32bit and it hangs at desktop for like 30 sec then icons load.. any ideas how to fix??
<silverdrake11> ActionParsnip, no thats the weird thing.
<nocturnus> whats the name of the ubuntu installer? ubuntiquity? is that the right spelling?
<futuram> http://gtkpod.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=gtkpod/libgpod;a=blob_plain;f=README.SysInfo;hb=HEAD doesnt make any sense. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME decypher these instructions???
<kjele> marcus: My best option is to install grub on the mbr again and luckily you will get it to work
<maco> nocturnus: ubiquity
<ActionParsnip> nocturnus: ubiquity
<The_ManU_212> i use alsa as audio driver, play music on my host system and udner virtualbox my guest system cant play sound on the same time as sound is running on the host, i set allready alsa and blacklisted loaded oss modules (then reboot)
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  What's blurred?  The splash screen , grub, your x session?
<ActionParsnip> !info ubiquity
<gizmobay> I have a bunch of packages that say can be autoremoved after my upgrade to 10.04. Is it safe to do this?
<progre55> ChrisC_: "lcpci | grep Audio"
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.16 (lucid), package size 3903 kB, installed size 13548 kB
<Loshki> atomicsunset: what os version are you running?
<kjele> marcus: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<maco> nocturnus: because its goal is to make ubuntu become ubiquitous ;-)
<nocturnus> maco: i didn't ask why
<dpac> Mallen_, try removing the /dev/sdc1 line from /etc/mtab. Don't forget to take backup before you do that
<silverdrake11> kjele, no I just deleted the partition in gparted, then I used the use "continuous free space" option
<nocturnus> maco: just if the spelling is correct
<FANUM> CogitoErgoSam i also get a GLIB-warning error, that stays at that black screen, till i switch to a VT, then when i hop back to x, it is boxy and distorted. P.ymouth shows up normal now
<marcus> kjele: is there an possebility to reinstall grub without reinstalling te complete verion of ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> FANUM: ah yes Plymouth issues
<anom01y> hello ?   HOW DO i GET DRIVERs for NVIDIA to work ??     hardware drivers sais it works, but I can't load X when I reboot. I have to go to "failsafe" and "low graphics" mode every single time................
<Brozilla> i have ubuntu 10.04 32bit and it hangs at desktop for like 30 sec then icons load.. any ideas how to fix?? plz?
<trainer> Hi I can't get Lucid to install from the CD. I boot to it, choose English, and then when I press enter to install ubuntu, the disc spins for a few seconds and nothing happens
<sebsebseb> FANUM: ActionParsnip  and me and a load of other peopel have been effected by Plymouth issues in Ubuntu as well
<ChrisC_> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<marcus> kjele: a... i saw it to late... thankxxx... i will try
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<sebsebseb> FANUM: as for a solution something about how can edit Grub so it only boots in text mode, plus there's this http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<CogitoErgoSam> FANUM:  I'm afraid I'm not that experienced with the plymouth issues so I don't wanna steer you wrong but there's a lot of people with similar probs
<CogitoErgoSam> so others here like ^^ can prolly help better
<kjele> marcus: The block device must be the one you are booting to
<silverdrake11> kjele, another weird thing is that these files do not show up in the terminal, only in nautilus
<gizmobay> man my boot splash screen is nasty looking.
<FANUM> sebsebseb plymount appears to be funcitioning, or atleast displaying properly
<Brozilla> i have ubuntu 10.04 32bit and it hangs at desktop for like 30 sec then icons load.. any ideas how to fix?? is it normal??
<sebsebseb> FANUM: it's if you have a propritary graphics card driver installed, that your likely to get issues with it
<FANUM> sebsebseb it isnt untill x actually starts that it gets distorted
<nocturnus> maco: can't find any links about it on google
<FANUM> its intel
<FANUM> so no prop drivers
<Mallen_> dpac: how to i modify gedit?
<maco> nocturnus: so?
<sebsebseb> FANUM: ok  so you got some other issue then it seems, well can't help
<kjele> silverdrake11: Yea. That is why you should at least reboot the system.
<dpac> yes, sudo gedit /etc/mtab
<FANUM> sebsebseb thats cool, thanks anyways
<marcus> kjele: iḿ sorry: what is a block device?
<maco> nocturnus: possibly mozilla naming their code ubiquity too is screwing up the google juice
<CogitoErgoSam> Brozilla:  was the slow load time the first boot up after installing 10.04?
<nocturnus> maco: so, is it called 'ubuntuiquity' or 'ubiquity' if i were to apt-get it?
<maco> nocturnus: but i rather doubt much exists about ubiquity outside of the source code and maybe the ubuntu wiki page
<Mallen_> dpac: found it. This line? /dev/sdc1 / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<maco> nocturnus: ubiquity
<delemi> brozilla: I had that happen on my laptop after upgrade, did fresh install and solved the issue
<silverdrake11> kjele ok let me reboot
<Vigo> progre55: Packages exist:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554603
<nocturnus> maco: thanks
<kjele> marcus: /dev/sdx where x can be any letter begining with a
<dpac> yes, just remove the line and save it. Repeating, do take a backup
<maco> nocturnus: as ActionParsnip just said...
<sebsebseb> FANUM: altough maybe that bug report on Launchpad I was on earlier, was for your issue, or something similar, don't know though
<maco> !info ubiquity | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.16 (lucid), package size 3903 kB, installed size 13548 kB
<Mallen_> you mean save whats in the file?
<mortland_> hey all
<nocturnus> maco: i wasn't paying attneiton, text is scrolling too fast
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<progre55> Vigo: oh, awesome! thanks a lot man
<marcus> kjele: may thats the problem: the first boot should be /dev/sda2 (=windows 7) but is now /dev/sda11 (the latest installation of ubuntu)
<Vigo> progre55: You are most welcome.
<dpac> Mallen_, yes, delete the line and save the file. Ctrl+S
<anom01y> WELL UBUNTU:   YOU'RE UPGRADE IS A FAILURE,  I AM REINSTALLING 9.10 AFTER 2 DAYS OF SCREWING AROUND TRYING TO GET NVIDIA DRIVERS TO WORK FOR A VERY COMMON NVIDIA CARD (GEFORCE 6200)
<Vigo> sebsebseb: You are most welcome.
<sebsebseb> anom01y: oh?
<Mallen_> dpac: rgr deleted check now
<Mallen_> ing*
<atomicsunset> Loshki, 10.04
<anom01y> yeah sebsebseb and I am going to refuse any further upgrades
<kjele> marcus: You only have one harddrive ?
<anom01y> once I get my computer going
<sebsebseb> anom01y: well I upgraded and
<marcus> kjele: yes
<Loshki> atomicsunset: what does 'apt-cache search handbrake' say?
<sebsebseb> anom01y: I got my propritary Nivida driveri nstalled on the other computer, and then bang, Plymouth boot up issues
<anom01y> upgrades = progress hamper
<knasto_> kjele, I rebooted and the corrupted files are still there. Do you think I could have some kind of Ubuntu virus?
<hd1> is there a text mode installer for eeebuntu?
<AbuMaia> wow, one botched upgrade and they give up completely
<anom01y> yeah screw it
<sebsebseb> anom01y: quite a lot of other people have been having the same or similar problems
<anom01y> use old Linux
<harisson> olá
<sebsebseb> anom01y: uhmm
<josvuk> any experienced powerbook g4 keyboard user hanging around?
<harisson> pessoal
<harisson> boa tarde
<anom01y> yeah well they better fix it
<Votan> Any Ideas why my netbook detecs my default wlan connection as wep and is unable to seleect wpa/wpa2 after a reboot ? it jsut seems to happen random, another reboot fixes the problem
<Mallen_> dpac: same error just refering to drive as SDA1
<sebsebseb> anom01y: when it's still supported by security updates that's ok yeah,  with 9.10 you got untill October
<harisson> preciso de ajuda
<anom01y> or I'm going elsewhere
<AbuMaia> then there are those of us who upgraded with no major problems at all
<Loshki> !es | harisson
<ubottu> harisson: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kjele> knasto_: No. But rename those folders I said and see if it still there
<anom01y> wooo october
<sebsebseb> anom01y: October 30th or something,  and  10.10 will come out on the 29th  I guess ( not looked at the scheduled yet )
<anom01y> how about 10 years down the roda ?
<dpac> weird
<anom01y> road
<tripelb> kjele, thank you so much for telling me how to fix my screen resolution in 9.10 Kudos!
<harisson> sorry
<dpac> Mallen_, weird
<CogitoErgoSam> After troubleshooting my probs after upgrading I don't feel like quitting, I feel like I have an even better understanding of the OS
<dpac> Mallen_, What filesystem is it?
<knasto_> kjele, it wont let me rename. It's greyed out.
<Mallen_> dpac: NTFS
<anom01y> is there a ubuntu out there that will last 10 years ?
<knasto_> kjele, the only thing I can do is copy.
<Vigo> CogitoErgoSam: That's the spirit!
<sebsebseb> anom01y: also of course there are other distros you could use instead of Ubuntu, if you want
<CogitoErgoSam> ^^
<kjele> marcus: After you install grub do a grub update with "sudo update-grub2
<sebsebseb> anom01y: nope it's not like Windows, they don't support the distro for 10 years
<anom01y> sebsebseb, yeah seriously considering that
<anom01y> something more reliable
<kjele> marcus: The 2 is "
<sebsebseb> !lts | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<CogitoErgoSam> So many flavors of linux for your needs
<kjele> tripelb: Good it worked
<dpac> Mallen_, did you provide -t switch while mounting?
<Loshki> anom01y: 10 years is a lifetime in computer years...
<CogitoErgoSam> server, netbook, desktop, cutting edge or stability, theres one out there that will fit ya perfect
<futuram> Is there a reaosn my MNT directory is empty?
<dpac> Mallen_, mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1
<Mallen_> dpac: dont think so, but i do not no what a -ts witch
<knasto_> kjele, I can copy it to the desktop and renamed it. Then it deletes just fine.
<anom01y> Loshki, why ? if I don't change my hardware (which works perfectly fine until a solar storm hits my computer)
<kjele> knasto_: use the mv command it is like this "mv oldname newname"
<CogitoErgoSam> and if all else fails you can start with a slimmed down distro and build it up to your needs
<dpac> Mallen_, mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1
<ActionParsnip> CogitoErgoSam: with the package release schedule, not very cutting edge ;)
<dpac> Mallen_, but first create a folder names sdc1 under /media
<josvuk> what is the name of the chatroom for ubuntu on ppc especially apple (powerbook not macbookpro :-()
<anom01y> the only thing that should be able to take out my computer should be an EM pulse, not a stupid upgrade and "dropped support" from ati or nvidia (as usual)
<kjele> knasto_: ok. Just to make backup your config files
<zaz_> Hi there, Im not able to install in my alienware m11x the new 10.04 it hangs in the purple window before the menu for select lang
<Kuifje111> quick question. how do I connect to a samba share via the commandline?
<brontosaurusrexw> CogitoErgoSam: yes, or write your own OS
<Loshki> anom01y: because of Moore's law. It's not even clear your hardware will last that long...
<acicula> anom01y, there is no os that will last for 10 years in the same state
<anom01y> Linux going the way of MS ?
<CogitoErgoSam> ActionParsnip:  Wasn't referrin to just Ubuntu; was replyin to comments about tryin other distros
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<marcus> kjele: update-grub2 gives: command not found....
<AbuMaia> so anom01y, what are you looking for?  someone to help you upgrade, or just people to listen to you bitch about your botched upgrade attempt?
<ActionParsnip> zaz_: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> CogitoErgoSam: gotcha
<rrr> is upgrade from 9.10 ok ?
<Name141> how would I change my SSH port? in /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<zaz_> zaz_: not
<sebsebseb> rrr: depends
<zaz_> ActionParsnip: not
<Mallen_> dpac: wont allow me to create one
<ActionParsnip> rrr: yes, 9.10 or 8.04 can jump directly to 10.04
<maco> anom01y: just switch to RHEL and be done with it
<anom01y> AbuMaia, well the sqeeky wheel gets the greese
<kjele> marcus: As I said 2 was " so remove the 2
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  You mean to host ssh?
<dpac> Mallen_, use  sudo please
<knasto_> kjele, I can't use the terminal because the terminal doesnt recognize them. I get a "no such file or directory"
<zaz_> ActionParsnip: but in a virtualbox it display at less to the lang menu
<mkquist> anyone have any ideas about boot stopping at "ata4: DUMMY"? new installation of course...
<sebsebseb> rrr: for example maybe you use the propritary Nivida or ATI driver and then upgrade to 10.04, and find that the new Plymouth boot up won't work as a result
<Guest10265> I installed community-themes package but I don't know where it is, can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> zaz_: then how do you know the iso was complete or consistant. The data you used may be completely garbage
<marcus> kjele sorry... novice here...
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: the port in which it uses , I want to change it from 22
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | zaz_
<ubottu> zaz_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: to something else
<dpac> Mallen_, In terminal:  sudo mkdir /media/sdc1
<knasto_> kjele, it must be a virus....
<ActionParsnip> mkquist: boot to livecd and fsck the partition
<sebsebseb> rrr: well Plymouth isn't new, Fedora and Mandriva have had for quite a while both of them, and they  probably do it better as well
<kjele> knasto_: "cd ~/.gnome2" Does that work?
<falconic> guys.. I have installed ubuntu as guest OS on a CentOS Host under Xen (using stacklet images)...but when I boot.. the Xen is stuck waiting for root device
<rrr> i have an dell inspiron 1525 (video is intel)
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  To change the listen port, look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<falconic> any idea why xen boot will get stuck like this ?
<anom01y> I swear there is a conspiracy by Nvidia, MS, apple, and the NSA to shut peoples computers down and hamper their progress by forcing upgrades all the time
<sebsebseb> rrr: ok you should be ok then I expect
<TommyThaGun> Question: why would someone want to use Ubuntu over opepSUSE?
<anom01y> firefox does this too
<falconic> any help would be appreciated..I tried at #xen ..but no replied there..
<Guest10265> I installed a package but can't find it, can anyone help me?????//
<DjAngo23> Hey, I just update to 10.04. but can't found the them "light" (pink), any idea ?
<TommyThaGun> openSUSE*
<Mallen_> dpac: richard@Anne:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<falconic> guys.. I have installed ubuntu as guest OS on a CentOS Host under Xen (using stacklet images)...but when I boot.. the Xen is stuck waiting for root device
<Mallen_> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda1: No such file or directory
<acicula> anom01y, the world you think that exists, where buisneses exist to serve customers is not real. deal with it
<maco> anom01y: hamper progress? more likely its to get you to buy more hardware
<ActionParsnip> TommyThaGun: both have advantages and disadvatages dude, it just a different distro
<marcus> kjele: it says: could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? --- what must i do?
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<Mallen_> dpac: nvm i see my error
<zohar> hi, can someone help me , how to use multiple monitors on ubuntu 9.1 ?
<knasto_> kjele, yes that works
<falconic> guys .. anyone ?
<falconic> please help
<ActionParsnip> TommyThaGun: there are other distros which also have dis/advantages too
<kjele> marcus: yes
<Guest10265> How can I find a package I installed??/
<Shapeshifter> where do I blacklist modules in ubuntu?
<dpac> Mallen_, you need to create /media/sda1 first
<extreme[h00k]> hi
<ActionParsnip> !blacklist | Shapeshifter
<ubottu> Shapeshifter: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: there we are
<sebsebseb> !anyone | falconic
<ubottu> falconic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mkquist> ActionParsnip: its clean
<Shapeshifter> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<egc> does Empathy support OTR?
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  /etc/ssh/sshd_config is the one for hosted ssh connections / listening daemon.   ssh_config is the client settings for when you're connecting to a different server
<delemi> Guest10265 what are you trying to do exactly
<Mallen_> yea, I did, but when we deleted the line of code it renamed the drive sda1
<ActionParsnip> Guest10265: can you clarify "find"
<anom01y> acicula, maco so what do you guys do ? buy  new hardware all the time ???
<sebsebseb> falconic: nevermind you did already ask a question
<TommyThaGun> whoa, this channel is crazy after dist releases it looks like
<Mallen_> so gotta delete the sdc1 folder and create another sda1
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  Remember that after you change the listen port for SSH you'll need to restart the service
<acicula> anom01y, also your card should be supported just fine with the 173.x legacy drivers, install those and if these dont work file a regression bug
<anom01y> through out your perfectly fine hardware into the ocean ?
<maco> anom01y: install more ram and got on with life, generally. have had 10 year old machines run ubuntu
<kjele> knasto_: Then it should be possible to move that folder with "mv ~/.gnome2 ~/gnome2.bak"
<anom01y> maco yeah in text mode ?
<falconic> sebsebseb: I have installed ubuntu as guest OS on a CentOS Host under Xen (using stacklet images)...but when I boot.. the Xen is stuck waiting for root device
<maco> Guest10265: "dpkg -L packagename" (listing the name of the package you installed) will get you a list of what was in there
<maco> anom01y: no... with gnome
<delgan> hi
<anom01y> maco, 16 colors ?
<rcsheets_> On Lucid, how can I change the default text editor from gedit to gvim?
<maco> anom01y: it was a pentium 2, 192mb ram, and it ran 7.04
<Shapeshifter> ActionParsnip: mh, though, if I'm not mistaken, stuff in /etc/modprobe.d should always end on *.conf, with files not ending on conf being ignored in the future. that factoid might need some updating
<marcus> kjele: ... the report said nothing (anymore) about windows
<Mallen_> dpac: You the man! Any ideas what cuased this to happen?
<knasto_> kjele, oh Im sorry I thought you meant move the files in the trash
<anom01y> I should just go 100% command line
<maco> anom01y: no, it had an ati card capable of only doing 800x600 as it was a 10 year old card
<sebsebseb> falconic: I don't know
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh reload ?
<sebsebseb> falconic: try #centos ?
<Fruzsima2> hello. I installed the kubuntu 10.04 and in the kmix I can not change the microphone and line-in volume. What can I do? All available channels are displayed.
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  Any luck?
<anom01y> maco, how the hell did you get drivers for that ????????
<falconic> oh okie
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: true, the factoid is mildly incorrect, good catch
<falconic> let me do that/
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: yes
<kjele> marcus: No, I mean to backup the config files
<maco> anom01y: i used the open source drivers
<anom01y> I can't even get 6 year old drivers for ati card
<kjele> marcus: You are on lucid right?
<acicula> anom01y, use the open source drivers
<maco> anom01y: i absolutely DO NOT use hardware that requires proprietary drivers, period
<haavaros> I'm trying to install a .deb package, but it tells me another package manager is running ... even after a reboot? What can I do?
<anom01y> maco, yeah good point
<dpac> Mallen_, most probably the missing -t switch caused this to happen. It took your drive to be ext3 and mounted
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  I think so, I just did stop / start
<kjele> knasto_: no I mean to backup the config files
<maco> anom01y: my other machines that are nearly 10 years old have intel graphics, which means when theyre 15 years old they're still likely to work fine
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: it seems all of my ports are blocked at the NOC though
<anom01y> I would like to make my own video card that I can make my own software for
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: silly ISP
<acicula> anom01y, there is just such a thing
<Mallen_> dpac: Thanks for your help!
<zaz_> ActionParsnip: 3E0F72BECD63CAD79BF784AC2B34B448 that is the md5 has that I get for 64 bits ubuntu 10.04, where are the file hashes of the isos?
<kjele> marcus: Sorry about that two chat at the same time is a bit hard =P
<maco> anom01y: youknow, there ARE open source drivers for nvidia cards
<anom01y> acicula, which vid card ?
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: I might as well change it back to 22
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  If you're behind a firewall remember to set up port forwarding
<delemi> rcsheets : System / Preferences / Preferred Applications
<anom01y> maco, yeah but they are SL O OW
<dpac> Mallen_, No problem :)
<marcus> kjele: oke... should I try to reboot?
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141: firewall/router
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: I did.  However I'm using it as a switch
<kjele> marcus: You are on lucid but have the old grub which is a bit suspicious.
<acicula> anom01y, google open source gpu probably turns it up
<Fruzsima2> hello. I installed the kubuntu 10.04 and in the kmix I can not change the microphone and line-in volume. What can I do? All available channels are displayed.
<Pici> !hashes |  zaz_
<ubottu> zaz_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<maco> anom01y: erm, nouveau have been benchmarked as /faster/ than the open ones nvidia released years ago
<acicula> anom01y, anyway you dont _have_ to use binary/proprietary drivers, both ati and nvidia come by default with open source drivers
<marcus> kjele: there i went wrong: the update of the grub caused the crash
<Vigo> haavaros: strange, did you try a Force Quit or kill?
<ActionParsnip> zaz_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<maco> anom01y: are you still thinking of the nv driver? nvidia dropped support for that. lucid ships nouveau which is faster, open source, and gaining 3D support
<ActionParsnip> zaz_: looks good to me
<kjele> marcus: With the new lucid install?
<CogitoErgoSam> Name141:  I'm not a real big networking type but I think if you're usin a router as a switch doesn't it still act as a managed one with forwarding and stuff?  The diff is just that its not doing DHCP leases?
<haavaros> Vigo: of what? Don't know the package managers' process names
<marcus> kjele: yes
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: the modem does the DHCP
<maco> anom01y: proprietary nvidia drivers do 16colour mode on boot in lucid yeah, and thats because they dont support kms & plymouth right. nouveau works
<DjAngo23> Is there a way to start all over, without having to backup every file on my laptop.
<zaz_> ActionParsnip: so what can be the problem?
<Vigo> haavaros: GUI?
<Knetik> Can anyone tell me how to install a theme?
<marcus> kjele: NO... sorry... wait please: I explain
<anom01y> maco, ok I just realized I have no xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> zaz_: it takes an extra thing out of the equation :)
<haavaros> Vigo: No package managers are running in gui
<maco> anom01y: thats normal
<anom01y> maco, acicula how do I generate this file ?
<acicula> Knetik, install ir from the appearences tool, under preferences
<delemi> knetik: 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> zaz_: remember to MD5 test before burning in future
<maco> anom01y: i havent had an xorg.conf since 2007
<dxtr> Hey guys! How would I do to install another window manager (And not start xfce or gnome at all)?
<acicula> anom01y, you dont ned to
<paddy_> what is the defult login for vsftpd?
<maco> anom01y: *maybe* 2008
<kjele> knasto_: Do you remember the files to backup?
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<dxtr> I've downloaded dwm, compiled and added a session to /usr/share/xsessions/dwm.desktop
<wlod> wlodek
<dxtr> But when I use that to login I get to gnome
<anom01y> maco, acicula ok well "hardware drivers" is set to use "default current driver", how come I can't load X ?????
<dxtr> Why?
<zaz_> ActionParsnip: OK, is this a reported issue?
<CogitoErgoSam> You don't really ned to make an xorg.conf, but several tools generate one like the nvidia settings app.  You can also create one with "sudo Xorg -configure" but it won't work while X is active
<Name141> CogitoErgoSam: I just need to move to town and get off of sat internet.
<futuram> http://gtkpod.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=gtkpod/libgpod;a=blob_plain;f=README.SysInfo;hb=HEAD doesnt make any sense. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME decypher these instructions???
<futuram> http://gtkpod.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=gtkpod/libgpod;a=blob_plain;f=README.SysInfo;hb=HEAD doesnt make any sense. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME decypher these instructions???
<zaz_> or should I feel it somewhere?
<FloodBot4> futuram: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vigo> haavaros: Do you use Synaptic?
<maco> anom01y: does it tell you what curren driver means?  i dont tend to use that tool since i have intel graphics....
<wlod> jest ktoś z þolski
<marcus> kjele: the crash was when updating 9.10 to 10.04. Noting was bootable after that. So I installes 10.04 on an unused part of the hard disk. This succeded. I hoped that the installation would solve the problem, but it did not
<acicula> anom01y, did you manually install nvidia binary drivers or enable hardware drivers?
<Knetik> What file do I select to install a theme??????//
<ActionParsnip> acicula: sometimes it is needed. I need one for my nvidia 6150 using the white monito connector (not vga)
<acicula> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<anom01y> acicula, enable hardware drivers
<kjele> marcus: Then you still have the 9.10 partition?
<maco> futuram: see the lines that start with "$"? run the commands that are on them
<anom01y> i have 3 selections in "hardware drivers" none allow me to load X
<acicula> anom01y, heu then there should be a disable the driver option if you enabled it
<delemi> Quick question: What is the easiest way to mount a location on a seperate partition to my "places". The partition is mounted in fstab but I want it to show up in places.
<futuram> maco: doesnt work. i keep getitng errors.
<maco> futuram: is the ipod mounted?
<acicula> anom01y, you dont need to enable any of the three
<futuram> maco: yes
<acicula> to use the open source driver that is
<daleglass> Hi! I just upgraded to Lucid, and found a problem here. I'm trying to debug a mono app, so I attach gdb and get: "warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/mono" does not match "/usr/bin/mono" (CRC mismatch). (no debugging symbols found)...done". This happens with quite a few -dbg packages, and as a result debugging doesn't really work very well.
<maco> futuram: what is its device node and mount point?
<kjele> marcus: Well just show me your "sudo fdisk -l" paste it into a pastebin
<Vigo> haavaros: Do you use Synaptic Package manager, Software Center or command line?
<Scunizi> Just finished upgrading from 8.10>9.04>9.10>10.04  long process.. now I need to shutdown gdm and x to get some stuff done.. sudo service gdm stop worked but the Nvidia binary installer is complaining that X is still running.. Is there another command to stop X?
<silverdrake11> kjele, maybe my Trash is in another location because the when I navigate to /.local/share/Trash/files in nautilus, there are no files, but when I click on Trash there are files
<maco> futuram: pastebin output of the "mount" command
<acicula> Scunizi, sudo service gdm stop
<ActionParsnip> delemi: drag the mount point folder to the left panel in nautilus, it will show in places
<Scunizi> acicula: please re-read my post
<marcus> kjele: no... my first attemt was to reinstall 10.04 on this partition, but it did not work: the partition manager could not acces this partition propper... so i formatted the partition. This did not work either. So I installtes 10.04 on an unused part of the hard disk
<kjele> silverdrake11: Did you backup the files and then deleted them and then did a reboot_?
<acicula> Scunizi, killal X
<delemi> Thanks ActionParsnip
<Scunizi> acicula: ah! that might work.. thanks
<acicula> Scunizi, -9 may help, but you may not be able to restart X then without rebootin
<silverdrake11> kjele,yes I did that for .gnome2
<guntbert> !trash | silverdrake11
<ubottu> silverdrake11: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<EagleScreen> Scunizi: you can try Atl+ Impr pant + k <-- to restart X server, I hope for your system not to hang
<amabo> if i connect my laptop to an external monitor but configure it so that the laptop is disabled (only using the monitor) - i can't access the menu or detect displays once the monitor is disconnected. is there a way around this?
<paddy_> i just installed vsftpd what would be the defult username and pass?
<Knetik> it says permission denied when I try to drag theme folder into themes window
<budlust> is there any way to convert .ovg to flash?
<ActionParsnip> paddy_: use the user accounts on your system
<Scunizi> acicula: killall X said there was no process to kill & nvidia is still complaining :(
<spenser> Hi does anyone know a good application for managing media (grabbing tags, and covers)
<fasp_> when trying to play some mp3-files, exaile says "The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported."
<kjele> silverdrake11: Well you still have ~/.gconf folders and ~/.local ~/.config
<ActionParsnip> budlust: flash is proprietary so you may find it difficult
<guntbert> paddy_: I don't think there is a default account - you will have to configure vsftpd through its config file
<paddy_> rActionParsnip: oot doesnt work?
<ActionParsnip> fasp_: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shootas> Can any one her please help a noob with a install of ubuntu 10.04?
<silverdrake11> ubottu, yea Im using Lucid, so thats where the trash is
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> Scunizi, err stale pid/nvidia kernel driver still loaded, dunno.
<EagleScreen> !ask | shootas
<ubottu> shootas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<silverdrake11> kjele, ok
<silverdrake11> ill do that
<Scunizi> acicula: ah well.. I'll reboot into the rescue kernel and do from there.. that'll probably work.
<acicula> Scunizi, probably
<delemi> shootas: What is the question?
<Scunizi> acicula: thanks.. back later.
<haavaros> Vigo: Normally I use command line, sometimes synaptic
<haavaros> Vigo: rarely software center
<kjele> marcus: But you have the win 7 option in menu.cfg?
<ActionParsnip> budlust: gksudo gedit /etc/vsftpd.conf    and uncomment the line: local_enable=YES
<anom01y> maco, is RHEL more reliable or something ?
<marcus> kjele: working on it... but what is a pastebin?
<kjele> pastebin | marcus
<Vigo> haavaros: ps -a?
<kjele> D!pastebin | marcus
<kjele> !pastebin | marcus
<ubottu> marcus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> anom01y: Red Hat Enterprise Linux has support contracts available that last for about a decade
<anom01y> cool
<anom01y> yeah thats what I need
<fasp_> ActionParsnip: i did right now, perhaps the error won#t occur anymore
<anom01y> so I can use 5 year old hardware
<anom01y> that is still 100% perfect working condition
<ActionParsnip> fasp_: it installs lots of awesome codecs :)
<Resno> how do i change the close buttons?
<guntbert> !controls | Resno
<ubottu> Resno: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Resno> whats the bot factoid?
<delemi> anom01y: I have a pentium pro in the back room with ubuntu running
<Mcl0vin> Hi folks... i have a question, a week ago i bought me a USB bluetooth dongle , i plug it in and paid my mobile and i was able to browse the internet through my phone internet just fine (Thrething) ...i was trying to fix my gnome applet today ...it is still not fixed and i lost the ability to browse the INTERNET thru my phone. i can still see and browse my phone over the Bluetooth just not...
<Resno> thanks guntbert
<Mcl0vin> ...the internet ...please help
<Resno> ah, it was controls not command LOL guntbert
<Vigo> haavaros: here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-524248.html
<haavaros> Vigo: thx
<guntbert> Resno: :)
<fasp_> ActionParsnip: does it provide de-css as well?
<ActionParsnip> fasp_: not sure, maybe
<acicula> Mcl0vin, try disabling and reenabling bluetooth on the phone
<marcus> kjele: did it work?
<ActionParsnip> !bot | Resno
<ubottu> Resno: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<kjele> marcus: You need to give me the address to it
<acicula> Mcl0vin, i assume you are using enable dialup networking on the bluetooth phone and then select the broadband provider?
<silverdrake11> kjele, im just going to leave the corrupted files there. Its not worth it. But thanks for the help, anyway
<Vigo> haavaros: You are quite welcome, look at the post from:> asmoore82
<przemko> hello jest tu ktoś mówiący po polsku?
<fasp_> ActionParsnip: i suppose the problem is solved by ths
<Pici> !pl | przemko
<ubottu> przemko: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Alfihar> hi everyone, I've just installed 10.04 but told it not to install grub as I cannot get the installer to install grub into a partition instead of the mbr. I'm currently trying to install grub into a partition using the livecd. but it's coming up with the error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?). No path or device is specified".
<przemko> ok
<ActionParsnip> fasp_: test then review
<kjele> silverdrake11: Ok. But remember they are gone really. You should try to run a fsck on the system to see if there are no damage
<Espinoza_> I think I made an error while formatting my pen drive where I did a mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb instead of sdb1. I then proceeded to run a mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 and all looked well.
<Espinoza_> However, it was empty when loading into W7
<pappanz> hello. I've just installed ubuntu 10.04 on an old ppc emac. After yaboot I see only for half a second the loading splash and then the screen turns black. Basically I have to restart the computer. What could I do?
<silverdrake11> kjele, ok ill try that
<marcus> kjele: i'm working (reading) on it...
<darrend> jcrawford: been away for a while.. did you sort out the nvidia issue?
<Espinoza_> and when I loaded it back on linux, it was also empty.. I believe that it's loading /dev/sdb as the pen drive's partition rather than sdb1
<silverdrake11> kjele, how do you do a fsck when the disk is mounted?
<OpenSourcedNick> hello, I was wondering how do I make the task switcher (alt+tab) not to change the view while I'm scrolling through the windows?
<Espinoza_> silverdrake11: it should offer to do so with severe warnings by default
<Bas> hi all
<delac> hey! how to disable hibernate and suspend system wide for all users, so that all references will be disabled too (especially in "indicator applet session")?
<kjele> silverdrake11: Never do that. Best to use the livecd to do it. Or you can boot into recovery mode and run it from there
<marcus> kjele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427200/
<silverdrake11> kjele, can't I schedule it somehow?
<guntbert> silverdrake11: you shouldn't - better unmount it and then fsck
<betta-fan> hola
<betta-fan> alguien que me pueda ayudar??
<Espinoza_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kjele> marcus: is /dev/sda11 or /dev/sda10 that is your lucid partition?
<svu> how would I switch xorg to use the binary from dbg package?
<Espinoza_> silverdrake11: I think you can schedule it - there's an auto scheduler afaik
<jcrawford> darrend, nope and sadly no time as I leave work in 15 mins to go coach my kids little league game :)
<marcus> kjele: sorry: is said 11 but it is 10. 11 = virtual memory
<Espinoza_> silverdrake11: IIRC, you will have to do something like a touch "some special file" which will be read and result in a fsck oslt
<fasp_> ActionParsnip: the error-message still appears, perhaps a reboot is required to bind-in kernel modules
<silverdrake11> Espinoza_ I mean like a command that will do it next reboot
<betta-fan> mm creo que no hay nadie en el canal en español
<gmatt> okay guys, lockup issue with firefox.  issue solved?
<urthmover> What is the setting in gconf (or otherwise) that I can make sure newly started applications start in the foreground.  For some reason new apps don't grab focus and start in the foreground they just come up in the background
<Resno> how do you restart xserver? ctrl shift backspace and ctrl alt f7 arent working.
<ActionParsnip> fasp_: cant hurt to try
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: yes, but it is still not working
<kjele> marcus: Can you go into fdisk and put /dev/sda10 to bootable?
<guntbert> !es | betta-fan
<darrend> jcrawford: :(
<ubottu> betta-fan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> Resno: alk+k+printscreen
<amabo> if i connect my laptop to an external monitor but configure it so that the laptop is disabled (only using the monitor) - i can't access the menu or detect displays once the monitor is disconnected. is there a way around this?
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: is there is any setup i need to do in ubuntu
<Espinoza_> Espinoza_: that's what Google dredged up for me a couple of years ago and it seemed to work
<kjele> silverdrake11: Think you can schedule it with tune2fs
<Theravadan> i'm using the new gnome IM thing, how do i view a list of my contacts to IM them?
<marcus> yes i can by using gparting (if that is oke)
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, does the broadband provider come up as an option in the network applet?
<David-T> silverdrake11: try touch /root/of/filesystem/forcefsck
<doleyb> What's the recommended way to get mplayer for lucid?  Still medibuntu?
<Theravadan> Chat Accounts... just pops up an edit screen for my account
<Resno> ActionParsnip: seriously?
<Espinoza_> David-T: ah, yes that's the one :)
<amdsolution> hello
<marcus> kjele: yes i can by using gparting (if that is oke)
<egc> are there any good links people have seen for fixing the firefox font blurriness?
 * egc googles as well
<Chripher> jonas bjork you here
<kjele> marcus: That should be easier
<Aji-Dahaka> is there a domestic US shipper for the stuff from the canonical store?  I want to support canonical and purchase a bag from them, but 30 bucks shipping for a 70 dollar bag is ... difficult to enjoy
<Jowi> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu16 (lucid), package size 2946 kB, installed size 5548 kB
<silverdrake11> alright thanks
<silverdrake11> im going to go do that now
<kjele> marcus: Also remove sda2 to be bootable
<Espinoza_> anybody able to help me mount a seemingly hidden partition?
<ActionParsnip> Resno: should do
<Jowi> doleyb, multiverse ^^^
<demifuror> hey guys, does anyone know of vmware type software for linux thats free?
<Theravadan> loading empathy did it
<marcus> kjele: i wil do...
<ActionParsnip> !dontzap | Resno
<ubottu> Resno: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<brontosaurusrexw> demifuror: virtualbox
<hugolp> demifuror virtualbox
<Espinoza_> demifuror: xen, virtualbox
<Jowi> hi everyone btw
<slow-motion> hi
<David-T> silverdrake11: actually, I think it's just '/forcefsck' to fsck all filesystems
<marcus> kjele: 2 is automatically not bootabel anymore now 10 is the new boot partition
<demifuror> Espinoza_: which is better>
<delemi> demiforor: sun virtual box
<Pici> Chripher: There are ~1800 people here. If you are trying to talk to one person in particular please /msg them. Otherwise it is very unlikely that they will see your question.  If you have a question for the channel in general, just ask.
<anonymous_me> asking again have anyone experience with an old ppc emac?
<anonymous_me> ups *has
<kjele> marcus: Good.
<Ziber> How can I get ubuntu 10.04 use a different kernel than it came with? (i have the initrd and the vmlinuz files...)
<Espinoza_> demifuror: xen is more complicated
<marcus> kjele: give it a try?
<kjele> marcus: yea
<hugolp> Can anyone tell me the status of audio and video in empathy in Lucid?
<lange> hey, I
<zohar> hi, can someone help me , how to use multiple monitors on ubuntu 9.1 ?
<Chripher> Pici: I know but usaly pm are not allowed
<haavaros> I have no package managers open, still a .deb package won't install, telling me another package manager is running ... wtf? Anyone got a clue?
<acicula_> anonymous_me, depending on your card disable mode setting on boot may help,
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt  | haavaros
<ubottu> haavaros: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<marcus> kjele: i will try to come back. thanks for now...
<dddw> hi, i installed 10.04, but I don´t have two-finger scrolling anymore :((( in the settings the button is grey, how can I get it back??
<Stereocaulon> zohar, what grahpics card do you have? (lspci | grep -i vga)
<lange> i have a problem with my fan on my laptop, it wont start in ubuntu 10, does anyone know what i should do?
<Pici> Chripher: Its better than askin here every 15 minutes to see if $random person is here.
<acicula_> lange, the cpu fan doesnt start at all?
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: yes...but i didn't set it up last time
<CogitoErgoSam> Anyone have a fix for Empathy's inability to connect to google talk services after 10.04?  Getting a network error, other accounts (AIM, etc) work, and I've already tried setting the server to talk.google.com manually, the port to 5222 and 5223, and TLS on and off
<lange> acicula correct
<kjele> marcus: I will do a reboot too
<acicula_> lange, it spins at boot?
<fasp> ActionParsnip: reboot did not help either
<dddw> CogitoErgoSam, I can connect to gtalk
<acicula_> lange does it spin at boot?
<silverdrake11> thanks Davit-T
<Ziber> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<lange> acicula_ yes it works at boot, and i have dualboot with windows 7 and it works there
<ActionParsnip> fasp: ok then websearch for the exact error, seeif there is a known bug
<silverdrake11> David-T
<silverdrake11> **
<anom01y> acicula_, so I don't have to enable any of the drivers in "hardware drivers" ???
<CogitoErgoSam> guess I'll try reinstalling the xmpp libraries
<anom01y> acicula_, just turn them all off? and your saying that will fix my prob ?
<zohar> stereocaulon - via chrome
<anom01y> I would like to use compiz fusion
<acicula_> anom01y, you dont have to no, and only one of the nvidia drives(173.x) may work for your card, as thats the only one who lists the card as supported
 * man8 hi , hola
 * hrj123 just registered
<acicula_> anom01y, well that may or may not work, dont know
<anom01y> acicula_, so turn them all off (including 173.x) ??
<Stereocaulon> zohar, you use Chrome as a browser, ok...But that's not your graphics card. Could yo uplease open a terminal and type the following command? lspci | grep -i vga
<delemi> Everyone just ask your questions. No need to say hi.
<anom01y> ok well I will keep trying with the 173.x
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: any suggestions
<acicula_> anom01y, you should not have more then one enabled , so try all off or just 173.x
<winXPuser> hrj123, hello, welcome
<dddw> hi, i installed 10.04, but I don´t have two-finger scrolling anymore :( in the settings the button is greyed-out, how can I get it back?
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, you click your broadband provider and it starts to animate but does not connect?
<amabo> if i connect my laptop to an external monitor but configure it so that the laptop is disabled (only using the monitor) - i can't access the menu or detect displays once the monitor is disconnected. is there a way around this?
<anom01y> acicula_, here'se the question why does Ubuntu think that those drivers are supported but you go to nvidia and they use their magic and turn off my video card ?
<anonymous_me> acicula_, just looked in the ppcfaq in the ubuntu wiki. how would you do this at boot?
<anom01y> its funny how something works one day, and the next its not supported.
<jozska> hi, how does ubuntu one work? i have 3 computers and my ubuntu one directory is different on all of them
<acicula_> amabo, closing and opening the laptop should fix it
<amabo> acicula_: thanks
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: even after i set it up , it dosent show on the network applet
<doleyb> Jowi: so the multiverse mplayer is supposed to be functional huh... oh well, guess I'll compile from source.
<acicula_> anonymous_me, in te grub menu press e to edit the lines, move around with arrow keys, and just add what you want
<chetnick> Can somebody help me fix my sound? I have not been able to use my PCI sound card for a month now. After hibernation my sound was broken. I tried almost everything but no luck. Yesterday i upgraded to 9.10 in hope that it will fix my sound, but no luck again. I need someone with good knowledge to help me figure this thing out. Thanks.
<lange> acicula_ , is the fan problem a know issue with the ubuntu ?
<amabo> acicula_: it doesn't though
<anonymous_me> acicula_, actually I have yaboot
<acicula_> lange, not to my knowledge, have you tried searching for your specific laptop model and ubuntu lucid on google?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats been the general reaction to the new distro
<acicula_> amabo, then i have no solution, i run into it every now and then too
<theuros> when you connect to ftp server with nautilus ... is there a way to keep conection alive ?
<zohar> stereocaulon - VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge
<puff> Hi, I have an android phone (nexus one) with bluetooth and a laptop with bluetooth, running ubuntu.  How do I mount my phone as a USB drive, over bluetooth?
 * Aji-Dahaka sucks it up and orders from the canonical shop
<Aji-Dahaka> 30 bucks shipping
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, in the bluetooth-broswer when you right click the phone do you see the connection? you should get the option to disconnect rfcomm0
<Jowi> doleyb, well. it's about a year old according to the version in the repo which isn't top I agree.
<hidensoft> hi every body
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: thats offtopic here
<lange> acicula_ yes and i've found that others have the same problem, but no solution.. the fan works if i log in, put the computer in sleepmode and then wake it up..but that's not really what i want to do everyday hehe ;D guess i'll have to keep looking, thanks anyway :)
<Q_Continuum> How much difference would 1GB of RAM versus 2GB of RAM make for a fileserver and shell box for a single user?
<amabo> does anyone else know how to detect displays from either the command line or when a monitor is disabled?
<acicula_> Aji-Dahaka, have trouble burning? there may also be local vendors
<hidensoft> i need install JRE
<delac> hey! how to disable hibernate and suspend system wide for all users, so that all references will be disabled too (especially in "indicator applet session")?
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: nope i don't see it
<hidensoft> my ubuntu version is 10.4
<Guest315> I've heard the 10.04 ISOs have a problem with GRUB2 detecting other OSes on the machine. Have they been respun?
<Aji-Dahaka> acicula_: buying a bag, actually...I had my last messenger bag stolen :(
<hidensoft> please help me
<linxeh> Q_Continuum: I would think little, especially if it is not running a gui
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, is there a place to ask that
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, then you are not connected to your phone, try connecting again
<Stereocaulon> zohar, can't find "vga" in that line can you? That is still not your graphics card.
<anom01y> question for all:    WHY CAN'T XUBUNTU 10.04 USE THE SAME DRIVERS I WAS USING IN 9.10 FOR NVIDIA ? how can nvidia "drop support" and ubuntu not realize this and use the drivers that did work before in previous versions ????????
<linxeh> Q_Continuum: assuming the file server load is fairly low and doesnt depend on caching lots of files etc
<acicula_> Aji-Dahaka, :(
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: i am
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> !caps > anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y, please see my private message
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ActionParsnip, ty
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: i can see my phone name and can browse it's files
<anom01y> its like nvidia and ati and ubuntu are in cahootz
<chetnick> Can somebody help me fix my sound? I have not been able to use my PCI sound card for a month now. After hibernation my sound was broken. I tried almost everything but no luck. Yesterday i upgraded to 9.10 in hope that it will fix my sound, but no luck again. I need someone with good knowledge to help me figure this thing out. Thanks.
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, do you see a green indicator light above the bluetooth icon?
<Sereph> any idea what could cause a low resolution in ubuntu 9.10, possibly universal access, the option marked make fonts easier to read is checked and if you uncheck it it recjecks itself
<anom01y> chetnick, I would try uninstalling pulseaudio
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, did you turn off bluetooth on your phone and start it again?
<xangua> anom01y: you can download nvidia drivers from it's web
<anom01y> chetnick, check your bios
<Q_Continuum> linxeh, backup server for my laptop (ubuntu) and desktop (win7), shell box for IRC, and file access to music in consolidated location for whoever.  So probably not a big deal.
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: no and never did when i was connect at the 1st
<OpenSourcedNick> hello, I was wondering how do I make the task switcher (alt+tab) not to change the view while I'm scrolling through the windows?
<zohar> stereocaulon - VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<chetnick> anom01y: done that.
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: yes i did
<andy__> Hi everybody, is there a way to start gnome from terminal? xorg is running but it only got a single terminal window open.
<chetnick> anom01y: what and why to check the bios?
<anom01y> chetnick are you using 10.04 ?
<Sereph> andy__: try /etc/init.d/gdm start
<linxeh> Q_Continuum: I ran that kind of thing from a 486 with 8mb of ram for a long time :)
<maco> chetnick: file a bug
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, and you right click on the phone and select serial ports -> dialup connection?
<Amtrask> I've heard the 10.04 ISOs have a problem with GRUB2 detecting other OSes on the machine. Have they been respun?
<Jowi> andy__, I think "gnome-session" is the command to use
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: i don't see the option for serial port
<anom01y> chetnick, if you have an onboard sound card and another sound card plugged into a pci slot, you will have to go into bios and disable onbaord audio
<chetnick> anom01y: nope, i just upgraded to 9.10
<andy__> Sereph: it's after gdm
<hidensoft> i want inistall JRE on ubuntu 10.4
<anom01y> chetnick, yeah
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, what do you see/how are you enabling the broadband connection?
<andy__> Jowi: i'll try :)
<anom01y> we should all have a no-upgrade revolution
<linxeh> Amtrask: I downloaded yesterday and it found Windows XP on one machine and 7 on another fine
<bcj> Testing Ubuntu 10.04 IRC
<hidensoft> PLEASE HELP ME :(
<anonymous_me> basically ubuntu installed flawlessly on my emac 700mhz with 512mb ram, problem is that yaboot starts, ubuntu tries to start and almost immediately I got a black screen and I need to shut down the emac
<anom01y> chetnick, every time I upgrade too I have to buy new hardware
<Stereocaulon> zohar, That's a strange chipset, never heard of it. Well you should be able to use System => Preferences => Display for that
<fasp> ActionParsnip: i figured it only occurs on wma files
<Amtrask> linxeh which ISO?
<Wicked> hmm...anyone familiar with 10.04 and xorg/firefox crashing? it seems im suffering from this...but it says its fixed in lucid...clearly its not http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2023414.html
<Nullifi3d> hidensoft: use the open-JRE
<chetnick> anom01y: maybe you did not read my question carefully.
<maco> anom01y: mm yeah go ahead and never upgrade... just run without security updates as much as you like. have fun getting pwned.
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: before i never had to do anything ...turn on my bluetooth on the phone and there i was connected on my laptop and poof the internet :)
<Q_Continuum> linxeh, feeding gigabit here, and probably a 750GB-1.5TB drive.  Maybe also an Ubuntu mirror for self for fun again.
<Ansy> #ubuntu-es
<Mcl0vin> acicula_: had it easy eh :D
<hidensoft> Nullifi3d: im new , please give me more information
<Nullifi3d> sec let me boot my install lol
<anom01y> maco, who needs security updates in Linux ?
<Stereocaulon> zohar, sorry about dismissing Chrome as your vga card. I had no idea that a Chrome chipset existed.
<Nullifi3d> you running 10.04, hidensoft?
<linxeh> Q_Continuum: if you want to saturate gigabit you might need better hardware :)
<maco> anom01y: everybody
<hidensoft> yes
<delac> hey! how to disable hibernate and suspend system wide for all users, so that all references will be disabled too (especially in "indicator applet session")?
<lappert> i need to share some files over the network to a windows pc, how do i enable network sharing? :( Ubuntu 10.04
<anom01y> maco, well having working hardware is more important isnt it ?
<acicula_> Mcl0vin, heh then i dont know, the connection should be listed in the network applet if you have a bluetooth connection, which does not seem to be the case
<linxeh> Q_Continuum: a single drive isnt going to saturate if you are dealing with lots of small files
<maco> anom01y: just because there's not *viruses* doesnt mean there arent targetted attacks, trojans, etc!
<ActionParsnip> !samba | lappert
<ubottu> lappert: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lappert> Thanks
<ActionParsnip> maco: there are virus' just that none are wild. Theres a page on wikipedia for it
<maco> anom01y: yes, but there is absolutely nothing any of us ubuntu developers could have done to prevent nvidia from dropping support for your hardware. i'm sorry, but that is just the way it is
<lappert> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<acicula_> anom01y, software is not static, forcing even drivers to be maintained and updated, and because maintaing=manpower sometimes get dropped. if you have so much trouble with 10.04 stop wasting everyones times and your own and stick to 9.10 a bit longer?
<maco> ActionParsnip: that wikipedia page is a list of in the wild ones i thought? only about 30 ever and the only reason theyre not infecting current machines is security updates, making anom01y's question incredibly naive
<brontosaurusrexw> lappert: the other way is to use ssh , filezilla can then be used as windows client for example
<maco> ActionParsnip: if you count not-in-the-wild ones, you easily get into the several-hundreds, iirc
<brontosaurusrexw> lappert: much easier in my humble opinion
<zohar> stereocaulon - tried it, i cant choose better res, and my mouse pointer is looking wired
<Jowi> delac, System > preferences > Power management. "Make Default". When you add users make sure they are not admins.
<ActionParsnip> maco: true but they do exist, but very good point tough dude
<urthmover> I have a graphics/Xserver type question:  I would like to display my graphics output at 1024x768 to a projector.  Unfortunately the screen has an aspect ratio of 16:9.  Is it possible to force the gdm desktop to live within the 16:9 portion which is 1024x600?
<ip-route> hi
<Stereocaulon> zohar, please specifiy. Is your cursor looking like a square and changing whenever you click on an image?
<maco> ActionParsnip: yeah i shouldve said just because there's no *current* viruses
<ip-route> ubuntu 10.04 with problem on monitor frequency into my laptop
<ActionParsnip> given
<ip-route> how solve this?
<ip-route> video secure mode not exists
<kjele> btw which file to touch again to force fsck on next boot?
<amabo> does anyone else know how to detect displays from either the command line or when a monitor is disabled?
<Jowi> delac, also, if you right click on the ubuntu icon in the top left corner you can edit the menus and remove the preferences you don't want to show.
<Spreadsheet_> Why isn't GNOME Control Centre easily accessible from Ubuntu?
<zohar> stereocaulon - yea!
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | kjele
<ubottu> kjele: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ismael_> hello
<Stereocaulon> zohar, you need to add the following kernel-parameter in your grub-config: nomodeset
<kjele> ActionParsnip: The F flag won't do it
<Spreadsheet_> GNOME Control Centre is already installed, but it doesn't show up anywhere
<ActionParsnip> kjele: could boot to root recovery and fsck there
<zohar> stereocaulon - where ? and how ?
<red> whats the default folder of installed programs?
<delemi> I found gnome control center and added it to my system tab
<red> i found the executable files from usr/bin
<kjele> ActionParsnip: They remove that too. And you cannot umount the disk
<red> but need to find the actualy program files etc :)
<respire> by default, how many times does sudo give you chances to get your password right
<red> respire: twice?
<acicula_> Spreadsheet_, most options from gnome-control center are made available under preferences/administration
<sartan> heya; 10.04 upgrade went great, but aesthetically is it possible to move the close, minimize and maximize buttons from the left side of a window title bar to the right?
<ActionParsnip> kjele: they didn't. Hold shift when grub shows up
<delemi> make a launcher command is gnome-control-center
<Rave1> Spreadsheet_,  check in main menu to see if it is enabled
<kjele> respire: Well you can always run the command again
<red> respire: 3 actually
<Kuifje111> how do I transfer files from one headless pc to another headless pc, both running linux? preferably an easy way to do this.
<ActionParsnip> !controls | sartan
<ubottu> sartan: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<futura> Does anyone here have an ipod nano video that they know how to use in ubuntu? ive tried dozens of methods of trying to work it.
<Archiduque> hola
<ubuntu> I have problems after I uipgraded ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10, does anybody could help me?
<ActionParsnip> Kuifje111: could use sshfs
<sartan> thank you Archiduque
<Stereocaulon> zohar, whenever Ubuntu starts you first see the grub bootloader, right? It is counting down to start your kernel. You can stop the countdown by using the arrow keys. From there you can type e to edit the line that starts your kernel. just add nomodeset on the send and you should be fine.
<futura> Does anyone here have an ipod nano video that they know how to use in ubuntu? ive tried dozens of methods of trying to work it.
<Kuifje111> ActionParsnip: thanks, will look into it.
<red> ubuntu: why so old version?
<ActionParsnip> sartan: there are thousands of guides for moving the controls, did you not websearch any at all?
<red> whats the default folder of installed program files?
<ubuntu> because I want go to 10.04
<sartan> I'm not sure how to word things in such simple terms for a web search.
<ubuntu> but I need before to upgrade to 8.10 then to 9.04 then to 9.10....
<red> ubuntu: id really suggest to install fresh, upgrading might lead to troubles :/
<WoodieAllen> hello
<red> atleast did so for me, from 9.10 to 10.4
<acicula_> ubuntu unfortunatly you cant now that you have upgraded to 8.10, you have to do the intermediate releases now or reinstall 10.04 fresh
<ubuntu> I have 400gb of data
<Stereocaulon> zohar, please note that this edit is not permanent, you can do that by editing grub setup with Startup-Manager or a similar tool. Still, you will be able to test out if that kernel parameter does the trick for you
<OpenSourcedNick> hello, I was wondering how do I make the task switcher (alt+tab) not to change the view while I'm scrolling through the windows?
<Jowi> delac, for advanced configuration you can set mandatory values in gconf-editor ("gksudo gconf-editor" and select  Help > Contents > Default and Mandatory Settings)
<zohar> stereocaulon - 10x im gonna try it now
<_pg_> ubuntu: oh no!
<_pg_> haha
<red> ubuntu: you don't have to destroy your personal files.
<ubuntu> yes I can-t reinstall everything
<red> you have 400GB of installed programs?
<red> wow
<acicula_> he said data
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: backup then clean install. it will be a lot faster
<red> he also said he can't reinstall them :p
<ubuntu> if I install ubuntu 10.04 I loose all my data???
<futura> Does anyone here have an ipod nano video that they know how to use in ubuntu? ive tried dozens of methods of trying to work it. amarok, songbird, rhythmbox, and banshee wont work. gtkpod is giving me problems and i dont know how to troubleshoot wtf is going on because i have no idea, i dont understand the language, and i keep getting errors when following the guides. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP
<sartan> This is just some more developer snobbery going on (moving the controls). Way to set the pace, ubuntu! Thanks for your time, ActionParsnip.  I'll have to find a way to unfuck this.
<brontosaurusrexw> ubuntu: backup the data, home folder or whatever and do it fresh, so many dist-upgrades is pretty much scifi
<_pg_> futura: i use gtkpod and rythmbox
<preludelinux> i just updated my main box and it needed to download 2gb of data
<ubuntu> I can-t backup my data
<_pg_> sartan hahahaha
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: so where is your data if the drive motor fails?
<dxtr> So.. uhm.. How can I make .xinitrc or .xsession work?
<Stereocaulon> red, somehow I don't think that those 400GB are all programs...Files, sure, but 400 GB of programs?
<ubuntu> I have network problem on 8.10
<WoodieAllen> hello, i would like to report that WUBI does not except Unicode characters in the username field so I can't use my name as the username
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: hardware does fail dude, think about it
<futura> _pg_: Can you help me set up my nano in gtkpod? im trying to follow guides but i keep running into problems
<red> Stereocaulon: my "wow" exactly.
<vik> hello, I have a strange issue with nvidia and I want to remove it completely from lucid. I would like to use an opensource driver instead. How should I do that?
<ubuntu> 400gb of data, movies&pictures&music
<_pg_> futura: are you on 10.04?
<Shapeshifter> Are there any quirks about passwd'ing root in ubuntu? as in, do I need to take care of anything else?
<futura> _pg_: yea
<red> vik: is your installed version the "Current" one?
<lsemple> well so much for this shit
<delemi> futura: did you install hipo?
<lsemple> Ubuntu can kiss my ass
<Pici> lsemple: Please mind your language
<_pg_> futura: i just installed gtk pod. plugged in my iPod, clicked mount. and then went to rythmbox and it was there
<futura> delemi: no, because i have no clue what that is.
<red> if so, you can get rid of it by running "sudo aptitude purge nvidia-current"
<vik> red, no, some kind of "other" which I dont know
<red> hmm
<lsemple> I refuse to put my computer in a land fill thank you very much
<WoodieAllen> i am using Windows 7 and would like to install Ubuntu 10.04 using WUBI.  and i would like to report that WUBI does not except Unicode characters in the username field so I can't use my name as the username
<delac> Jowi: yes, but exactly what settings i should set to disable the hibernate and suspend?
<Stereocaulon> lsemple, people are trying to help here. Please show some respect.
<delemi> futura:hipo ipod management tool
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: I have 1Tb of data of backup every hour. a 1Tb USB HDD (few hundred dollars) costs significantly less than professional data recovery services (starting at about one thousand dollars and up)
<red> vik: type "nvidia-settings" in terminal and tell me the Nvidia driver version you are on?
<futura> _pg_: where did you click "mount"
<lsemple> can't even use recovery mode, nothing..
<trainer> Hi I can't get Lucid to install from the CD. I boot to it, choose English, and then when I press enter to install ubuntu, the disc spins for a few seconds and nothing happens
<WoodieAllen> why doesn't WUBI accept Unicode characters?
<delemi> futura: open synaptic package manager type in ipod
<Jowi> dxtr, you need to create /usr/share/xsessions/Xsession.desktop with the following information: [Desktop Entry] (new line) Name=Xsession (new line) Comment=This runs .xsession files (new line) Exec=/etc/X11/Xsession
<vik> red, 195.36.15
<ActionParsnip> trainer: did youmd5 testthe iso you burned?
<_pg_> futura: menu bar. top panel in gnome you should see a little iPod up there
<futura> delemi: its installing
<delemi> trainer: did you md5 test the disk
<red> vik: atleast your version number matches the package "nvidia-current" so try running "sudo aptitude purge nvidia-current" in terminal
<trainer> delemi ActionParsnip, yes
<Stereocaulon> ubuntu, good point there. Don't be penny wise, pound foolish...
<lsemple> Im going back to 9.10 then probably to something else, Ubuntu upgrades have succeeded in hampering my progress
<futura> delemi: it says "no ipod found". its showing up on my desktop though
<delemi> trainer: will it boot to OS using live CD (not install)
<delemi> futura: reboot
<vik> red, It seems to work, the uninstall. How should I swich to nouvoe now?
<lsemple> I thought ubuntu would be safe from the world conspiracy to keep us from getting ahead
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: the mantra is: no backup means the data is disposable to you and worthless
<acicula_> lsemple, stop trolling
<Jowi> delac, /apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/ (have a look at all the values, right click on the ones you want after you edit them and select "Set as Mandatory")
<dxtr> Jowi: Awesome! Thansk
<WoodieAllen> I am on Windows 7 and would like to install Ubuntu 10.04 using WUBI.  I would like to report that WUBI does not except Unicode characters in the username field so I can't use my name as the username
<trainer> delemi, if I choose the option to boot to the live cd it doesn the same thing. Disc spins for a few seconds then nothing.
<WoodieAllen> why doesn't WUBI accept Unicode characters?
<Stereocaulon> lsemple, if you need specific programs to be up-to-date. You can also use PPA's for that. I use those for OpenOffice and pulseaudio
<Jowi> delac, I meant have a look at all values under /apps/gnome-power-manager/ :)
<Jowi> dxtr, you're welcome
<delac> Jowi: just did, they have no effect whatsoever
<TommyThaGun> anyone else have trouble seeing menu fonts in Thunderbird?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I make sure that my user  has read and write usb access?
<delemi> trainer: sounds like there is a problem with the burn/iso
<vik> red, will ubuntu use the nouveou by default after reboot?
<lsemple> acicula_: well Im really pissed right now, because i've wasted 3 days and am unable to get a regular computer with a regular video card to even load X
<Shapeshifter> So where does cron write its log in ubuntu? and, is crontab disabled for the user by default or something?
<delemi> trainer: try to re dl it
<kjele> !pastebin |kjele
<ubottu> kjele, please see my private message
<acicula_> lsemple, thats understandeble, but this is a technical support channel, not an emotional one
<ActionParsnip> Shapeshifter: most likely /var/log
<lsemple> when is the support for 9.10 ending ? tomorrow ?
<pirate> I just updated from Koala to 9.10 and now my grubloader can not fint the distro...it still uses the old one from my dualboot
<edmund> Hi, I'm trying to share my internet connection via ethernet but I am having some problems. Router A is connected to the internet directly, my ubuntu computer connects to router A with wifi, my ubuntu computer alos has an ethernet cable going to router B, there's a ethernet cable going from router B to my debian computer. I have just set up firestarter to allow internet sharing. From the debian computer I can now ping both m
<edmund> y ubuntu computer and router A, but can't seem to use the internet from the debian computer. I assume the ubuntu computer must be succesfull in sharing what its receiving from the wireless adapter with the debian computer, as I can ping router A, but I dont understand why I cant use the internet on it. Any help would be appreciated.
<steveccc> hi all - my keychain password has become different from the one I use to logon (along with to encrypt my home drive) how can i alter my keychain password so that they match
<acicula_> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> !ics | edmund
<ubottu> edmund: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<twig111> why does zsync abort with a "failed to retrieve" message when I try to use it to update my pre-release Lucid desktop cd image?
<red> vik: I'd imagine so
<acicula_> lsemple, it will be supported for another year
<red> atleast in karmic for me it did, so I would imagine it still does
<vik> red, :)
<twig111> are the .zsync files for lucid available?
<Jowi> delac, /apps/gnome-power-manager/actions/sleep_type_ac - have a look at the "Lond description" for example. looks like a good match to me.
<lsemple> and after that I have to throw my computer in the landfill ?
<arooni-mobile> for svn is there a nice & easy way to diff a branch versus trunk?  on ubuntu?  ideally visually?
<chetnick> can i take a screenshot of only one window?
<ActionParsnip> edmund: make sure the client system has good dns servers defines
<red> vik: i ran karmic a long time without any nvidia drivers
<red> since i had problems with video playback tearing if I enabled nvidia + compiz
<ActionParsnip> chetnick: i think its shift + printscreen
<bobo123> chetnick: should be possible wth Alt-PrntScrn
<WoodieAllen> I am on Windows 7 and would like to install Ubuntu 10.04 using WUBI.  I would like to report that WUBI does not except Unicode characters in the username field so I can't use my name as the username
<WoodieAllen> why doesn't WUBI accept Unicode characters?
<vik> red, thanks
<trainer> delemi is there any sort of test utility to verify the disc?
<kjele> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/95453 You see there are no fsck option
<ActionParsnip> WoodieAllen: submit a bug
<acicula_> lsemple, that would be irresponsible, you should have it properly recycled if you wish to dispose of it
<WoodieAllen> ActionParsnip where to?
<chetnick> bobo123: thanks, that worked
<ActionParsnip> kjele: tru but if you select the root option, you can run fsck from there
<ActionParsnip> !bug | WoodieAllen
<ubottu> WoodieAllen: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ActionParsnip> kjele: scroll the list down and it will be there
<j00bar> howdy! fresh install of lucid - nm-applet not appearing in the notif area - running nm-applet from command line complains it's already running - i see other reports of this around, but no solutions yet -- any ideas?
<edmund> ahh, all I had to do was put in the DNS server address.. which was in a different place to the other settings... but now it seems to be working. Thanks
<acicula_> j00bar, add the indicator applet to gpanel
<delac> Jowi: i suppose that is the same setting as in Power Management. However it doesnt prevent user from going to hibernate or suspend from "indicator applet session"
<_pg_> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ActionParsnip> kjele: make sure the partition isn't mounted with: mount     then run: fsck -a /dev/partitionname
<kjele> ActionParsnip: But you cannot unmount the partition to fsck it safely...
<j00bar> acicula_: diff -u indicator-applet notification-area
<lsemple> acicula_: so if I go back to 9.10, and get my video card working (nvidia geforce 6200 (extremely rare card)) is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu 10 next year and continue using my card ? because right now I can't even buy an AGP card, and I am not buying a new MB just to use a new vid card just for the sake of greedy software developers who are in cohootz with hardware developers
<ActionParsnip> kjele: sure you can, umount away
<_pg_> ubuntu: you crack me up
<twig111> zsync is failing to retrieve the desktop iso file from the server. Are the zsync files for Lucid available?
<acicula_> j00bar, oh right, notifation area is what displays it
<zohar> Stereocaulon - where excatly should i add "nomodeset"  ?
<j00bar> acicula_: notification area is running but has no icons in it
<amabo> does anyone else know how to detect displays from either the command line or when a monitor is disabled?
<j00bar> acicula_: i can see the handle for notif area and get its "about" etc but no icons in the notif area -- not network, not power
<kjele> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/95455 an image is worth 1000 words
<trism> twig111: the ubuntu servers seem to be blocking it since lucid came out, but one of the mirrors worked for me (us.kernel.org)
<acicula_> j00bar, i see, does it have the space to display icons? right of the small  bar it displays
<Jowi> delac, ah. I see your point. hang on let's see what's in there :)
<j00bar> acicula_: i'll unlock it and see
<ActionParsnip> kjele: strange, ok then boot to live cd. My mistake
<neverblue>  if I want to run X applications on my Windows desktop, over an ssh tunnel, what do I need to install ? (on the Windows station)
<twig111> trism: Thanks, I'll try that.
<mdgeorge> hello
<Stereocaulon> zohar, just add it at the end of the list of kernel parameters
<kjele> ActionParsnip: Then we are back to that...
<mdgeorge> I just upgraded to lucid, and seem to be unable to find sun-java-anything
<acicula_> lsemple, your card is supported by the nvidia driver by the 173. version or the noveau driver. Will you be using that computer in the next 10 years? probably not.
<mdgeorge> how can I install a sun jdk?
<lsemple> acicula_: why not ?
<j00bar> acicula_:  plenty of room, no icons
<lsemple> I drive an 1987 Honda Accord, works perfectly fine. Carbureted
<kjele> mdgeorge: it is openjdk now
<acicula_> lsemple, because the cost of maintaining the 6200 driver probably outweighs the gains of maintaining it till the end of the decade
<lsemple> probably better fuel economy than most new cars
<j00bar> neverblue: you need an X11 server running on your windows machine
<ActionParsnip> !java | mdgeorge
<ubottu> mdgeorge: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<j00bar> neverblue: and you need x11 forwarding setup in your ssh connection
<acicula_> lsemple, if you want it to work in 10 years then just dont update
<kjele> mdgeorge: If you want the sun one you need to enable the partner repo
<lsemple> acicula_: why need maintaining
<lsemple> acicula_: ok
<doohan> Lo all, I'm wanting to update from 9.10 to the 10.04 but the update manager doesn't show any update, am I missing something?
<lsemple> sounds good
<acicula_> lsemple, why do anything, why do you not run windows 95?
<jibadhee> Enable the thirdparty repos mdgeorge then it will show up
<mdgeorge> kjele: I believe it is, how can I check?
<lsemple> but ubuntu stops supporting 9.10 in 1 year
<alonea> ok, I added a program to my favorites, but it doesn't keep the custom icon I set for it. How do I do that? (Like, the program is under Programming, I set the icon, but if I say put to favorites, the icon in Favorites is different)
<lsemple> then what do I do, can I keep using it ????
<lsemple> just ignore the annoying "update" red arrow in the tray area
<acicula_> lsemple, tht doesnt mean the software stops working, it means there will be no more updates to it, including no more security updates
<kjele> mdgeorge: Then read what the bot told you
<neverblue> j00bar: so just run XMing ?
<lsemple> acicula_: well good, I do my own security stuff anyway
<kjele> !java > mdgeorge
<ubottu> mdgeorge, please see my private message
<j00bar> neverblue: i know zero about available X11 servers for windows
<Shapeshifter> hey. Do I need to do something to enable cron for users?
<acicula_> lsemple, i expected no less
<lsemple> acicula_: get a good old honeypot
<tylo> Hello. Can anyone explain why GCC would be reporting that I don't have "math.h" functions, even though I have #include <math.h> at the top of my C program?
<neverblue> j00bar: well, thanks for your reply :)
<acicula_> lsemple, honeypots dont give you security
<lsemple> acicula_: ok, well thats my plan, back to 9.10
<winXPuser> tylo, ##csharp ?
<kjele> tylo: in C you need to include it. With C++ you do not confusing?
<neverblue> tylo, not to seem rude, but this is an Ubuntu (OS) channel...
<Shapeshifter> huh
<tylo> I know, I am doing this in a fresh installation of Ubuntu
<winXPuser> tylo, maybe #c++ too
<Shapeshifter> cron isn't even running
<Shapeshifter> what is this...
<lsemple> acicula_: well, If someone wants to remote hack my ubuntu computer and steal my porn then good for them,
<tylo> I thought maybe I haven't installed something
<kebomix1> how can i upgrade to kde 4.4.3 . any ppa , i use kubuntu 10.04
<lsemple> (I don';t have porn just using as example)
<chazco> I've had to roll back to 9.10 since 10.04 has some major regressions... when 9.10 gets EOL will there be any way to keep it secure?
<neverblue> tylo: using the math.h in C, is not apart of a -new install of Ubuntu-
<kjele> tylo: That would mean when you compile it you need to use the I flag to the path to where math.h is installed
<acicula_> chazco, disconnect it from the intternet
<tylo> ?
<lsemple> acicula_: if I was using Windows wouldn;t my chances of getting security problems be around 1,000,000's greater ?
<tylo> oops
<kjele> neverblue: math.h was never included as a default linker in C
<lsemple> or does MS hack Linux ?
<acicula_> lsemple, that depends
<acicula_> lets take this offtopic
<chazco> acicula_ - Heh, that's one idea :) Avoiding DVD/CD/USB would help too :)
<lsemple> I bet nvidia tries to hack linux
<tylo> but a fresh installation of Ubuntu should come with the necessary components to compile a C program that includes math.h right?
<altitron> http://www.panda3d.org/demos/demo.php?app=asteroids How can I run this demo under ubuntu?
<mdgeorge> so my "software sources" has everything checked (universe, multiverse), yet apt-cache search sun-java yields nothing
<crucialhoax> Sometimes when I plug in my flash drive it freezes the whole laptop.. Any suggestions?
<tripelb> 9.10, I have chrome with flashblock (means I can click on flash) but comedy central does not work at all. http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=11927&title=true-hollywood-stories---prince  FYI
<TommyThaGun> With the default Gnome theme, Ambiance, you can't see the menu text in Thunderbird. Is there a way to change the font colors in Thunderbird? Customizing the font colors from the Appearance preferences doesn't change them
<perberos> panda3d!
<acicula_> tylo, you need to install build-essential
<Shapeshifter> what the hell is this.
<lsemple> with their "all seeying eye" logo Nvidia uses
<Shapeshifter> now I have three crons and one is <defunct>
<mdgeorge> actually, not nothing, but only javadb stuff
<acicula_> chazco, yeah but those are not as high risk as using the internet , atm anyway
<Shapeshifter> ubuntu just uses too much magic. upstart, service utility... whatever, why not just use init.d and be sane
<lsemple> CBC uses the same logo as nvidia
<tylo> acicula_: thank you
<fiver22> Rhythmbox crashes when adjusting volume within the application. Adjsy system volume does not cause crash. Running 10.04 clean install. Any suggestions on how to fix it?
<kjele> tylo: use -lm flag to compile like . gcc -lm -o bo bo.c
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, sysinit is old, bad, and slow, thats why
<mdgeorge> has anyone else managed to install sun java on 10.04?
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: got a link with some info on that? doesn't seem so bad and slow to me.
<mdgeorge> ubottu's advice was not helpful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iHorse> Anyone who can give a quick tip for installing Ubuntu 10.04 on a Macbook 6,1? This is my first try, and I've just reinstalled Mac OSX and made an extra 80 GB partition
<alonea> hmm....by the sounds of things, methinks I will stay at 9.10 for a couple more months until 10.04 stabilizes...
<acicula_> mdavidn, ii  sun-java6-jre                              6.20dlj-1ubuntu3                                Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (ar
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, actually there is a nice post on slashdot on system booting
<guest1> hi
<acicula_> today/yesterday
<guest1> which software is used to develop ubuntu.com?
<usamahashimi> which software is used to develop ubuntu.com?
<acicula_> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<acicula_> mdgeorge, i enabled the parter repo for lucid and installed it, where is it failing for yo
<usamahashimi> acicula_: i repeated the question cuse i changed my nick so u can reccognize me
<jbell> #xubuntu
<Blackthorn> .
<_pg_> the squeaky wheel gets the oil
<tylo> acicula_: after installing build-essential, GCC still doesn't seem to know where math.h is
<Nijverheid> what's the package name for installing java?
<chazco> I've had to roll back to 9.10 since 10.04 has some major regressions (no display on one pc, no touchscreen on netbook, no sound on laptop) on top of all the usual problems... when 9.10 gets end-of-life'd will there be any way to keep it secure?
<mdgeorge> acicula_: ah, I guess I might not have the partner repo enabled
<perberos> Can I disable the Indicator feature?
<mdgeorge> acicula_: I thought having "multiverse" selected was sufficient
<|shad0w|> has anyone else seen network oddities on boot? I have multi interface boxes where eth0 doesn't always initialize right. Sometimes it is up and configure but won't pass traffic until networking is restarted. Sometimes is it configured but down.
<acicula_> mdgeorge, its not
<|shad0w|> on 10.04 server edition that is
<crucialhoax> Sometimes when I plug in my flash drive it freezes the whole laptop.. Any suggestions? 10.04 x64 Ubuntu
<Guest40924> |shad0w| - I've had the same interface issues on 10.04 desktop, too.
<Guest40924> I put it down to running in a VM with a bridged adaptor.
<hololight> when I load the broadcom wl driver (after unloading b43 and ensuring ssb is not there) I get no errors but it doesn't create an interface. I also downloaded and compiled the wl driver from broadcom and it does the same thing.
<chetnick> if anyone has good sound trobleshoting skill, please help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9229025#post9229025
<|shad0w|> these are plain instalss on mine Guest14999
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<|shad0w|> mutliple mobos and multiple network drivers and chipsets
<Marupa> Hi everyone, got a bit of a problem here.  Installed linux on a software raid (raid 10), but it doesn't want to boot.  My boot partition is on a separate partition not on the raid, but it doesn't even seem to get that far.  Any suggestions?
<dto> well everyone the new ubuntu is great.
<|shad0w|> I thought a pre up sleep in interfaces or /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ might help but it seems really inconsistent
<jbell> no 1 home on the xubuntu channel, maybe i should be in xfce channel?
<sebsebseb> dto: so is the manual
<Jowi> delac, It's a bug in the indicator applet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/432598
<sebsebseb> !manual | dto
<mdgeorge> acicula_: ok, I'm still not seeing it.  I selected the partner line in "software sources" under "other software".  Ran apt-get update, and apt-cache search sun-java still yields nothing
<ubottu> dto: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kulight> any way to repair the empathy network error on facebook chat?
<|shad0w|> if it happens on an install it is usually stuck that way, but doesn't always happen on a reload
<ps-ax> Hi to all
<|shad0w|> haven't rebooting many many times to test how often it occurs
<dto> when i power off my 2nd monitor tho, or if it goes into sleep mode, X loses the 2nd monitor.
<dto> all the windows jump to the main monitor and then the thing says "rotation not supported"
<Guest40924> It's been really inconsistent with me, too.  Tonight, I've had no issues.  This morning, had to "ifconfig up" two or three times to get it to work.
<dto> until i fix it.
<|shad0w|> s/rebooting/rebooted/
<ps-ax> a question, the support from ubuntu to ext4 start in 9.04?
<jbell> whats the rule?  never install the next version on your stable box
<|shad0w|> well, these are customer servers, they wont like reboots denying them remote access :P
<delac> Jowi: have been reading that. i thought it said that the fix has been released
<|shad0w|> so its a big issue for me. but I can't find a good repoducer
<jbell> i did a side by side install on my fun box and its fine, but its old hardware
<Reallycool> How do I restore the ubuntu usplash?
<ronj> Hello Ubuntu, today is the day I publish my second demo record, of course made with love, Ubuntu and Ardour. Hope you'll like it. http://www.flyingmolehill.com/2010/05/nude.html
<jbell> sweet
<vinceman> totem mediaplayer shows an equaliser but plays no sound, what's wrong with it?
<gowlin> My grub.cfg got messed up somehow and it didn't detect my installed kernel package.   Can anyone give me a hand trying to run grub-mkconfig or whatever using the live cd?  When I chroot into my normal partition and run it it complains that grub-probe can't determine the device of /
<dob1> hi, there is some way to put the old kernel of the 9.04 on the new 10.04 ?
<impulse255> hi i have a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 ... it installs fine and at the end gives me some sort of an "i/o" error. Then, as the pc restarts I get a windows bootloader (im running on windows and i installed ubuntu onto a seperate hard drive) and i can't go into ubuntu, it just displays some sort of an error ('cant find \windows\hal.dll' if i recall correctly), i can only log into windows ...
<Nullifi3d> im running 10.04 LTS on an asus u50f, and hibernate + sleep just gives me a black screen i can not recover from. anyone know how to fix it?
<jbell> is SP4 out for winXP  LMAO... okay i'm going to the xfce channel   peace all
<|shad0w|> goblimey, try bind mounting proc sys and dev from the live cd to your real / mount point before chrooting?
<flansuse> vinceman, check the audio levels in a terminal with: alsamixer
<vinceman> flansuse they're all on max
<Marupa> Anyone?
<neverblue> once I setup XMing on the Windows station, I configured putty (Enabled X11 forwarding and set the display location to localhost:0), I receive the error: "Error: Can't open display:", is there a way, in my ssh session, to check which displays are available ?
<Jowi> delac, that what the bug report looks like however /apps/indicator-session/ does not have any suppress_suspend_menuitem etc
<impulse255> it seems as if windows bootloader is messing up the ubuntu's one
<Slartibart> 2 monitors confed and working. Now I'd like to view movies on my tv through vlc and the gfx board's tv out. Is it correct to set it to separate x window in nvidia x server settings?
<flansuse> vinceman, other sounds work?
<vinceman> I can play the files with VLM
<delac> Jowi: Indeed it doesnt :)
<dob1> the new kernel had the problem of old ones, i have an acer 5100 and it random freeze the pc, i have to hard reboot it
<vinceman> flansuse sorry VLC
<jbell> i did cringe when i saw pulseaudio as one of the big bullets of 10.4
<jbell> i always have to test using alsamixer first
<jbell> then sort out pulseaudio issues
<vinceman> jbell why are you on alsamixer as well?
<Jowi> delac, solution: use "log out button" instead of the indicator session - Bug Closed! ;)
<jbell> i use it to test
<vinceman> flansuse.. what can it be? it's weird
<jbell> make sure everything didn't end up muted by default
<jbell> some kind of weirdness
<Marupa> Any ideas on my black-screen-on-boot not even getting to grub issue?
<ShapeShifter499> grub seems to be messing with my ACER restore disk's ability to install windows, cuz the restore fails everytime at the MBR install. now before win 7 and ubuntu 9.10/10.04 reinstalling windows would rewite over grub than I'd reinstall grub....but thats not happening now why?
<vinceman> flansuse!
<flansuse> vinceman, whoa!
<ActionParsnip> Marupa: if you use nvidia video cards then its a known issue
<jbell> cant help on black screens...  i have old hardware and its never an issue
<flansuse> vinceman, are they mp3s?
<vinceman> flansuse they're wav's
<Marupa> ActionParsnip: Wait, so just having an nvidia card will give you a black screen before you even get to GRUB?
<flansuse> vinceman, ugh Totem.
<delac> Jowi: Actually I was starting to think about that myself too :) Propably the easiest solution at this point... Thanks!
<jbell> do a barrel roll
<Reallycool> YO DAWGS How do I restore the ubuntu usplash?
<flansuse> vinceman, run Totem from a terminal and see if it reveals any errors.
<aaron11> Hello
<jbell> i was hoping someone would be using xubuntu like me but you guys have new hardware
<jbell> any1 use xubuntu on new hardware?
<jbell> just curious
<sebsebseb> jbell: sort of
<ActionParsnip> Marupa: not sure about ati, but it certainly happens for nvidia for the now
<m0ar> Sup
<jbell> cool
<aaron11> I cant see the Purple Ubuntu Plymouth on booting Ubuntu Lucid Lynx. Does this hapen to anyone else? Please help.
<lsemple> jbell:
<lsemple> I am trying to :)
<jbell> :D
<lsemple> gotta downgrade back to 9.10
<jbell> its so fast on my old ass hardware
<sebsebseb> jbell: well on other computer I have,  Ubuntu/Gnome,  Kubuntu/KDE,  Xubuntu/XFCE,  and Lubuntu/LXDE
<ActionParsnip> aaron11: do you use an nvidia gfx card?
<sebsebseb> jbell: and yeah Xubuntu has been on here a few times when this one used to run Ubuntu
<lsemple> jbell: yeah Nvidia isn't working in Xubuntu 10.04
<m0ar> I'm having trouble with ubuntu-tweak, when I try to unlock the option to fix gksudo-windows to the themes colours the password-box doesn't show up.
<aaron11> ActionParsnip: No. An ATI
<vinceman> flansuse, it doesn't play mp3's either
<Reallycool> aaron11: aren't you talking about the usplash?
<Marupa> ActionParsnip: I think you're referring to X startup.  I'm not even a percent of the way there.  I haven't even GOTTEN to linux.  The LiveCD works just fine, and it works just fine on a non-raided system, it's gotta be something else.
<sebsebseb> aaron11: which card?
<lsemple> I've upgraded to 10.04, and also reinstalled thinking that would fix it.
<lsemple> no luck
<jbell> oh that sux...  nvidia wouldn't open there stuff ?
<jbell> drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Marupa: maybe its a grub bug then
<aaron11> Reallycool: No the bootup screen. The one with the new ubuntu logo
<lsemple> jbell: apparenlty version 173 should work, but it doesnt
<jbell> on my old nvidia card, it works
<dto> hey. random question. can I somehow stream music from my ubuntu computer to a playstation 3?
<jbell> but its so old
<sebsebseb> aaron11: What do you see?
<sh1va> hi guys, i installed lucid and when i start amarok 2 it has default kde4 theme instead of gtk2 theme which all the other qt4 apps have. what is the problem?
<lsemple> X fails to start when I select version 173 in hardware drivers in xubuntu 10.04
<Marupa> Any other bright ideas?
<Reallycool> Oh wow
<oly562> howdy
<aaron11> sebsebseb: Just a grey line blinking and after a few secs some text
<jbell> and ubuntu offers me a proprietary driver for my old nvidia card... after the install works
<sebsebseb> aaron11: Ok which graphics card?
<Reallycool> I've been trying to change the wrong thing, haven't I?
<lsemple> jbell: nvidia and creative are illuminati front organizations
<jbell> old ass hell dude
<jbell> i forget
<aaron11> sebsebseb: ATI
<jbell> hold on
<oly562> lsemple: lol
<sebsebseb> aaron11: Have you installed the propritary driver?
<Reallycool> ok
<aaron11> sebsebseb: ... Lemmy check
<sebsebseb> aaron11: If so that could be causing your issue
<jbell> AOPEN MX200   its probably older than you :D
<sh1va> any1?
<flansuse> vinceman, sorry.
<lsemple> oly562: anything that uses pyramids and all seeing eyes
<Kuifje111> is it possible to browse a samba share using midnight commander?
<sebsebseb> aaron11: depending on which driver it is I guess
<flansuse> vinceman, did you install the Restricted codecs?
<lsemple> ie. creative, and nvidia
<oly562> lsemple: lol agreed
<vinceman> flansuse, I don't know
<flansuse> vinceman, VLC ships with its own codecs and libraries, that's how it can work out of the box.
<flansuse> vinceman: sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> aaron11: basically loads of us are getting Plymouth boot up issues, after having propritary Nivida or ATI driver installed
<aaron11> sebsebseb: It doesnt list any in "Hardware Drivers
<funkyMeta> kuifje111: If yuouou use smbfs, yes
<lsemple> oly562: and others: we should all work together and make a Ubuntu video card, and a Ubuntu audio card
<flansuse> vinceman, then do: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> aaron11: however your issue sounds a bit differnet
<Reallycool> YO DAWGS how do I change the plymouth back to ubuntu?
<lsemple> will come in AGP or PCIE
<jbell> oh so its the proprietary driver giving you black screen?
<lsemple> supports 3d
<Marupa> Any ideas on my boot up/grub issue?  Or would this be a better question for grub instead of ubuntu?
<lsemple> jbell: yeah
<sebsebseb> jbell: yes propritary driver gives the black screen
<jbell> yeah, you better wait for the next revision of that
<sebsebseb> jbell: now there seems to be a fix,  something about edting Grub 2 and uh. and stuff like that
<jbell> or you can recompile it
<jbell> sometimes
<aaron11> sebsebseb: It doesnt list any in "Hardware Drivers
<jbell> i had to do that but i think it was an AMD vid card  ATI
<lsemple> sebsebseb: me too same issue
<sebsebseb> aaron11: so it's a bar that moves on the bottom of the screen when loading is it?
<lsemple> sebsebseb: I am going back to 9.10 because of it
<hporter> hello
 * sebsebseb will maybe attempt to fix  the other computer's Plymouth Nivida propritary driver issue later tonight, if not tommorow I guess
<funkyHat> Marupa: is there another OS on the system?
<jbell> nvidia probably doesn't let you compile their stuff
 * sebsebseb well when I would be on there fixing, it would already be tommorwo really, just night
<sebsebseb> still
<sebsebseb> ,but I might do it in the day
<Marupa> funkyHat: I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a fifth drive.  The first four drives are a raid 10.
<aaron11> sebsebseb: No. Its a short grey line blinking at the top left corner for some secs after some time some text apears
<andybe> i installed the news one...
<arthurjohnson> Does anyone know where the usb serial devices for visor went to?
<andybe> for my video card
<sebsebseb> aaron11: after what I have seen
<arthurjohnson> Used to be /dev/ttyACM0, not there any more
<sebsebseb> aaron11: some serious Plymouth issues
<funkyHat> Marupa: ah, so you just want to access the raid array?
<flansuse> vinceman, any luck?
<vinceman> flansuse it's reading in the database right nwo
<sebsebseb> aaron11: well  if you had seen what I had seen,  you would be rather thankful, to be getting what your getting, even though it's not what your meant to be getting really
<aaron11> sebsebseb: But boots up perfectly fast. 15 seconds
<lsemple> sebsebseb: jbell its gotten to the stage now where I can't even load up the recovery mode menu (ie. fix grub, enter low graphics mode)...
<flansuse> vinceman, well then hurry up! JEEZE!
<lsemple> that doesnt even work
<Marupa> funkyHat: I want to boot on the raid array.  I currently have sda1 set to /boot, and sda2/sdb1/sdc1/sdd1 raided as /
<flansuse> vinceman, you forgot to use the --fast-database-update parameter!
<progrock`> I just did a fresh ubuntu 10.04, and LAMP install.. phpmysqladmin works fine.. but php files in /var/www/ aren't executing.. they give me option to save through the browser... anyone know why?
<lsemple> sebsebseb:  it freezes in recovery mode too for you ?
<flansuse> vinceman, just playing. ;)
 * andybe i have no /proc/acpi/video/VID/LCD/brightness
 * sebsebseb with working Plymouth  the other computer shows it for like 3 seconds or something, boots up really fast,  and it's so fast it's already loading up the course for  the log in screen (KDM not GDM 2, since that one sucks), the same  curosue that will be used once logged in to Ubuntu as well.
 * sebsebseb anyway such a fast boot up is awesome
<sebsebseb> oh that was wrong useage of /me
<sebsebseb> it seems
<funkyHat> Marupa: so the first thing you said to me was incorrect, or you have ubuntu installed *as well* on a 5th drive?
<Marupa> progrock: do you have the mod for php installed for apache?
<sebsebseb> lsemple: recovery mode, not  sure if that's listed in Grub 2 on there
<Marupa> funkyHat: the latter.  sde1 is 10.04
<aaron11> sebsebseb: But when halting the Plymouth apears
<Reallycool> Do I still have to sudo update initramfs -u when changing plymouth?
<Cerbero> plz,i need help for wacom bamboo, any guide for that?
<lsemple> sebsebseb: well it was working, but after trying all the different nvidia drivers, and resetting (none of them ever worked),
<funkyHat> Marupa: no matter. My solution would be not to set up the raid in the raid card's preferences, remove all of the arrays. Use the alternate install CD and set up md raid
<sebsebseb> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<progrock`> Marupa: I dont know.. I did the LAMP auto install for everything
<lsemple> sebsebseb: recovery mode stopped working also
<sebsebseb> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<Marupa> funkyHat: I'm using mdadm for raid configuration.
<sh1va> sebsebseb, i tried that tutorial but all i got when Xorg started was error saying that there isn't enough graphics memory
<ny00123> Wait a second, lsemple maybe others I just recall some random post. Very not sure it'd be related
<ny00123> btu still worths to check...
<ny00123> Someone has manually installed NVidia driver from nvidia.com
<vinceman> flansuse, this is taking an awefull lot of time
<ny00123> and it conflicted with noveaou (Ubuntu built-in)
<cmdbbq> any file systems I can bring between linux, windows and mac without a problem besides FAT?
<bas> i m just installed ubuntu lucid,i m a new linux user,was trying to install missing plugin for youtube video but its now working,can anyone please help me?
<ny00123> so it was added to blacklist and then solved, or at least was a good path for solving.
<Marupa> progrock`: install libapache2-mod-php5 and then restart apache2, that SHOULD fix it...
<sebsebseb> apparnatly can get  noveaou to be used only for Plymouth by editing Grub 2, and then the propritary driver used for everything else
<progrock`> all I can think of is I don't have permissions set right in apache to allow php execution everywhere... but its been so long since I've ran a server, i forget
<sebsebseb> or something like this
<Paddy_NI> !flash | bas
<ubottu> bas: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wathek> hello all
<ny00123> I mean, the open-source driver noveaou was added to blacklist.
<Mixon851> i am having a problem with folders on my desktop, when i try to open one nautalis errors im using 10.04 is there any bugs noted?
<bittin> hi
<Mixon851> havent been able to find anything
<funkyHat> Marupa: apparently you can create just a single raid10 set, might be worth a try: http://www.tgharold.com/techblog/2006/08/creating-4-disk-raid10-using-mdadm.shtml
<lsemple> yeah my little faith I had in Nvidia is getting less and less
<OlegR> Hello all!
<jepster> I've done the following alias binding: alias git-altauc='cd /MY/SEXY/FOLDER && git add . && git commit -m "a further commit" && cd $HOME' -- but when I hit git-altauc, so I'm in /MY/SEXY/FOLDER and not back in my home-directory. how can it be?
<sebsebseb> if they knew about this issue though,  which they probably did,  they should have probably stayed with xsplash as the default boot up really,  since the amount of people with Nivida and ATI cards
<lsemple> can't trust video card companies
<Marupa> funkyHat: Exactly what I did.
<bas> Paddy_NI, can please tell me the command to install restricted soft?
<lsemple> nvidia and ATI both suck
<lsemple> they think everyone is a "gamer"
<progrock`> hmm.. already had that package installed
<Veliouras> hello, i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 with firefox 3.6.3
<Paddy_NI> bas: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wathek> there's no tetex for ubuntu ?!!!
<Veliouras> but i can't see some pictures in forums etc.
<linxeh> Veliouras: congratulations
<funkyHat> Marupa: hm, in that case there shouldn't *be* 2 linked raid 1 arrays, unless I'm reading this wrong
<voss> ny00123,  nouveau isnt ready for prime time
<linxeh> Veliouras: can you give an example ?
<flansuse> vinceman, I have to leave soon.
<Veliouras> e.g. the icon for "new post" or "view latest post"
<funkyHat> Mixon851: do you have the nautilus elementary ppa enabled?
<sebsebseb> lsemple: Nivida are known to have good graphics card for Linux distros, unlike ATI, but now this Plymouth thing hrm
<sebsebseb> lsemple: graphics card support above
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: so, I just set up nfs server as described in the (outdated) ubuntu docs. apparently portmap already is "upstartified" while nfs-kernel-server is not. Where do I have to put it so that it gets started upon next reboot?
<red> why does compiz sometimes open my windows to the 2nd monitor
<red> even if i've picked a main x screen from the settings of nvidia
<StuckMojo> hi. the last step of the upgrade, removing of "obsolete packages". if i choose not to (because there's a couple i want to keep and it doesn't let you select) how can i regenerate that list later?
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: (coming from arch's bsd style rc.conf, I don't really know my way around)
<Marupa> funkyHat: OK, so I have sda2, sdb1, sdc1, sdd1 all raided to form /  I have sda1 just an ext3 for /boot.  I also I have sde1 as / which works.  I cannot boot off of sda, it just sits at a blinking cursor, not getting to GRUB.
<lsemple> sebsebseb: yeah no doubt
<Veliouras> linxeh: e.g. the icon for "new post" or "view latest post"
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, upstart will still start old sysv style scripts
<progrock`> Yeah, still no go.. I'm confused why phpMyadmin works fine (tho its in a sperate folder than /var/www/".... but I would expect php to have permission there when installed
<lsemple> I'm nearly ready to invent my own video cards, compatable with laptops, desktops, agp, pci-e....
<lsemple> open source
<voss> that they replace the nvidia driver with that nouveau crap by default is nuts
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, if you have portmap and statd installed they'll be added to the services already
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: well, root@medja-desktop:/home/medja# start nfs-kernel-server ---> start: Unknown job: nfs-kernel-server while /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart does work.
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: statd? there's nothing about that in the instructions.
<lsemple> I think inventing a "Ubuntu" video card would cut down in landfill waste
<acicula_> guess its not needed then
<Marupa> funkyHat: EG: md0 : active raid10 sdd1[3] sda2[0] sdc1[2] sdb1[1]
<sebsebseb> voss: no that's ok really, since it was some right sucky support from the open source drivers before, also that one can load up plymouth fine.  The problem is that when propritary Nivida or ATI driver is installed, problems loading up Plymouth.
<acicula_> lsemple, take it to offtopic
<vago_> hi
<sebsebseb> voss: actsaully  like before,  nouveau can't deal with 3D OpenGL games for example
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: in any case, how do I make it run on boot? portmap is running after a reboot, nfs-kernel-server is not.
<eycel> hi
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: if I start it manually, everything works as expected
<vago_> anybody here can help me change splash screen and login form? I use ubuntu 10.04
<fsaintjacques> Hello, I ran into some trouble, my question will follow.
<sebsebseb> voss: i'll tell you what's much worse
 * UT8F Labos
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, not sure if its a tradidional init.d script adding rc links like normal should work
<funkyHat> !ask | fsaintjacques
<ubottu> fsaintjacques: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<progrock`> is there an easy way to run the fiel manage as sudo without terminal?
<sebsebseb> voss: how can't just remove plymouth, without it wanting to take a ton of other stuff with it, including some importnat porgrams that are part of the operating system
<bas> Paddy_NI, while giving sudo apt-get install restricted extras getting this error........http://paste.ubuntu.com/427232/
<acicula_> otherwise it needs a script in /etc/init
<solovoy> hi everyone
<lsemple> acicula_: here's a question:   I am trying to downgrade to 9.10 (10.04 installed),    I have my /home on a seperate partition..
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | lsemple
<ubottu> lsemple: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<vago_> oops I'm sorry :-) my internet is not so good at this moment :-)
<lsemple> acicula_: when I am using the ubuntu installer in 9.10, I go to manual partition
<funkyHat> Marupa: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/569900 looks like it could be the bug you have
<sebsebseb> lsemple: you can do a clean install though yes
<vago_> now who can help me to change splash screen and login form ? Ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> vago_: splashscreen as in the Plymouth boot up? There are a few themes in the repo for that
<lsemple> sebsebseb: acicula_ what my question is, can I install to /dev/sda1 and keep my home partiton (/dev/sda6) ?
<solovoy> anyone can recomend some browser who have complete support for flash, because with firefox some webs don't work
<lsemple> so I don't have to backup everything
<xfact> There lots countries not listed in the download location menu, when they gonna add it? (In Karmic download page it wasn't...)
<Paddy_NI> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | lucid
<sebsebseb> vago_: as for the  newer GDM 2, it still sucks,  basically you can change the background some how with another program, and that's about it.  KDM is nice though :)
<ubottu> lucid: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lsemple> acicula_: ie. by not selecting the 'format' checkbox in manual partition editior that is in ubuntu-installer ????
<fsaintjacques> I decided to upgrade from karmic to lucid, but while the updater was running, X died for an unknown reason. It died while dpkg was either unpacking or installing. Right now, the `lucid' process is still running. Is there any chance my update won't be trashed? I know from experience that the updater while wait for user input.
<qwd> Installation of Ubuntu 10.04 hangs at 89% on HP Pavilion zd7150ea. The laptop used to have 9.04 which worked just fine. I decided to upgrade to 10.04 so I downloaded ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso and did a clean install, removing everything from the hard drive. At 89% when it says "looking for packages to remove" the installation hangs. With the alternate disc I get to 82% when it hangs.
<bas> while giving sudo apt-get install restricted extras getting this error........http://paste.ubuntu.com/427232/,can any one please tell me how to solve this ?
<funkyHat> StuckMojo: you can run the program computer-janitor
<Marupa> funkyHat: I'll look into it once my computer stops lagging.
<delemi> solovoy: why don't you just add flash
<acicula_> lsemple, you can elect to mount but not format yeah
<vago_> sebsebseb, is there any chance to use splash screen and login form from art.gnome.org?
<Paddy_NI> bas: Is the computer you have ubuntu installed on connected to the internet?
<acicula_> lsemple, never hurts to make backups
<StuckMojo> funkyHat: thanks
<sebsebseb> vago_: when I was testing 10.04 in virtual machines in development, I did install a program from the repo, that would do that kind of thing
<Veliouras> linxeh: any suggestion?
<bas> Paddy_NI, yes i m chatting from this machine
<solovoy> delemi: flash work in pages like youtube but in others webs like fifa.com the text don't show and the browser crash
<Zed`>  Is Windows 7 Actually Faster Than Ubuntu 10.04?http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-05-03-017-35-OS-MS-UB
<vago_> sebsebseb, and what name of that program ? can u remember it ? :-)
<platius> vago_; http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Change_USplash_Boot_Screen
<fsaintjacques> The best work around would be to `re-attach' the installer process to my running session...
<sebsebseb> vago_: there's a program that will get  backgrounds and so on from them,  not sure what it's called, but basic searches such as themes and wallpaper one of those I guess will bring it up
<sebsebseb> vago_: seraches of Synaptic I mean, or if you like do it on the command line, if you know how to search the repo like that
<Paddy_NI> bas: open up software center and search for restricted extras
<linxeh> Veliouras: sorry looking now
<phenom> Opers?
<chetnick> Zed`: not on my box.
<linxeh> Veliouras: oh, I meant give me a link that doesnt work
<flansuse> vinceman, anything?
<delemi> solovoy: I am on there now in IE and FF. And they are identical
<Veliouras> linxeh: how? just paste it here?
<phenom> !oper
<phenom> :)
<Shapeshifter> Uhm, I really don't get this. When I reboot, I want cron and nfs-kernel-server to start. How do I make this upstart thing do it?
<bas> Paddy_NI, i m new user, can please tell me where can find software center?
<solovoy> delemi, did you try the album virtual panini or the trivia ?
<vago_> sebsebseb,  thank you :-) I will try to do something :-) and may be you know, how activate more effects??? or animated wallpaper? :-)
<vago_> platius, thank u
<sebsebseb> delemi: Internet Explorer is the worst browser of all, you should avoide it, unless for example you need  to test websites in it, because your a website creater
<linxeh> Veliouras: yeah, paste a link of an image that doesnt work (or a page with it in)
<xfact> Is there any different themes available then default plymouth boot screen?
<fsaintjacques> I'm going to ask again, in case you missed it.
<Paddy_NI> bas: its at the bottom of the Applications menu at the top right of the screen
<platius> vago_; hope it helps
<delemi> I am just testing results in it
<sebsebseb> vago_: there is some rubbish slideshow app or two,  for background changing in the Ubuntu repo's for Gnome, however KDE/Kubuntu has a nice background changer built in
<StuckMojo> funkyHat: odd, it finds a slightly different list
<delemi> sebsebseb: i am just testing results in it
<progre55> hi people. a problem with skype video.. The thing is, when I open my own video, the other parties video gets cut and duplicates from the line my video starts.. any suggestions, please?
<fsaintjacques> I decided to upgrade from karmic to lucid, but while the updater was running, X died for an unknown reason. It died while dpkg was either unpacking or installing. Right now, the `lucid' process is still running. Is there any chance my update won't be trashed? I know from experience that the updater will wait for user input.
<sebsebseb> vago_: I think it's a slide show type app anyway, well there's something in repo anyway
<Chetic_> an app using my webcam crashed. how do I make the device usable again? all apps say the cam is busy
<Veliouras> linxeh: http://www.panathagrforum.net/phpbb2/index.php
<funkyHat> StuckMojo: it's possible it uses a different method. I'm quite lazy and don't really worry too much about having a few extra packages on my system so I haven't really investigated computer-janitor
<vago_> sebsebseb, Ok I will try it right now :-) but first I need to put my laptop in charge :-D
<sebsebseb> vago_: try what? Kubuntu?
<linxeh> Veliouras: ok, and what image doesnt work ?
<xfact> Anyone can tell me how to change the default plymouth boot screen? (If possible without trouble)
<acicula_> fsaintjacques, yeah you'll probably have to restart the upgrade
<sebsebseb> vago_: really Kubuntu also looks nicer than Ubuntu, by default,  but more like Windows as well hrm, and then it's geek to customize
<fsaintjacques> acicula_: I don't think this is really safe
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: it will be possible to recover your installation in any case. But first of all try just running update-manager again
<jazzyy> er irc.gamesurge.net
<delemi> solovoy: I am in the virtual sticker album and not having any issues
<sebsebseb> xfact: that's easy
<linxeh> Veliouras: hmm, you have to register to be on that site, and I dont speak greek :o
<Chetic_> how do I do modprobe -r on a module that is in use?
<Veliouras> linxeh: at the bottom of the page you should have an image next to "new post" or a little envelepoe next to each member's name\
<vinceman> flansuse, it still doesn't work
<sebsebseb> xfact: 1. remove the theme you don't want from synaptic.  2 install another one
<solovoy> delemi, mmmm i think that can be a problem with my ubuntu x64
<sebsebseb> xfact: 3. re boot to try it out,  unless there's still some other theme, so it loads up that one instead
<Veliouras> linxeh: i know it seems greek to you but i tried to describe it
<Paddy_NI> bas: Well.. any joy?
<aj00200> !controls | aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200, please see my private message
<xfact> sebsebseb, Seriously, plymouth theme changeing this easy! Well can you suggest one good theme to use? Just asking :)
<bas> Paddy_NI, no
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: the `lucid' process is still running though, and the update manager is throwing me errors.
<Paddy_NI> bas: any further info?
<delemi> solovoy:  maybe it is. Can you uninstall FF and Flash and reinstall them?
<sebsebseb> xfact: the ubuntu text or whatever it is,  the basic boot up one, I think that can useaully stay installed without it stopping another theme from being used.
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: can you run 'ps aux | grep lucid' and put the output into a pastebin?
<bas> Paddy_NI, i dont know, i said i m new user,i cant understnad any thing,please tell me some command so that i can try from cli
<vago_> sebsebseb,  really I prefer Opensuse :-)) but with opensuse I have a lot of problems with my broadcom wifi :-) in Ubuntu it's really easy to install driver for broadcom :-) just install bcm-kernel and that's all :-)
<solovoy> delemi, and with cromium the page don't load
<xfact> sebsebseb, Anyways thank you for assistance :)
<Chetic_> how do I do modprobe -r on a module that is in use?
<delemi> solovoy: do a complete removal and reinstall. Make sure you have an alt browser.
<sebsebseb> xfact: when 10.04 was in development I tried them all in virtual machines and they are all good really,  unfortunatly though now after upgarding other computer from 9.10 to 10.04, I have right plymouth issues if Nivida propritary driver is installed, since it doesn't like it, but will attempt to fix this later on tonight, or in the day
<solovoy> delemi, i try with opera and then i try that
<Paddy_NI> bas: I did.. and I know you are new.. but did you even try searching in the Software Center?
<sebsebseb> vago_: these days I prefer Mandriva for my own personal useage :)
<delemi> solovoy: hope you get it working. I would try the reinstall
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: http://pastebin.com/UkgV0T11
<vago_> sebsebseb,  me too, but in Mandriva wifi problem too :-(((
<sebsebseb> vago_: I am so glad I got rid of Ubuntu 9.10  on here and put Mandriva One 2010 on :)
<KaOSoFt> Can I insert multiple line commands in the terminal? I mean, like giving a return carriage at the end of each line, but only at the end execute them all linearly.
<KaOSoFt> I hope I made myself clear. :s
<LzrdKing> KaOSoFt: end the line with \
<sebsebseb> vago_: ,but since that other computer isn't just for me,  I am not so sure about putting Mandriva on it at the moment, because of a few reasons.
<solovoy> delemi, me too
<sudobash> can anyone explain the proper way to install custom Printer Drivers in Ubuntu 9.10, it seems that there is not a way to load PPD's in the Admin Printing Application?
<sebsebseb> vago_: this also means OpenGL must work,  so yeah propritary Nivida driver, so these Plymouth issues are ah!
<brontosaurusrexw> sebsebseb: and i'am still sorry i upgraded from 9.04, so ill stay on 9.10 for few days now ;)
<linxeh> Veliouras: http://www.panathagrforum.net/phpbb2/templates/subSilver/images/folder_new_big.gif ?
<bas> Paddy_NI, i m getting this error ....You have 1 broken package on your system!Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<xfact> sebsebseb, But would you agree with me that default plymouth screen is not so stylish and buggy (flickers..)
<sebsebseb> brontosaurusrexw: yes same here in a way
<KaOSoFt> LzrdKing- Like: ./buildconf --force \ [insert Enter here] ?
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: ok. can you kill that process and then run sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<vago_> I don't have nvidia problems :-)) because I use laptop with Intel GMA chipset ;-)
<sebsebseb> brontosaurusrexw: well I ended up doing a clean install of Ubuntu on the other computer,  before I wanted to since...
<monty_hall> Any body know how to resolve slow running wine apps?
<sebsebseb> brontosaurusrexw: that's when 9.04 on there went bye bye,  good release though
<LzrdKing> KaOSoFt: thats only one line :P
<LzrdKing> ohh
<Veliouras> liinxeh: i can see that image but it is not displayed in the main page
<monty_hall> some kind of wine trick that I'm missing?
<KaOSoFt> LzrdKing- Well, I mean if it worked like that. :P
<Veliouras> linxeh: i can see that image but it is not displayed in the main page
<Paddy_NI> bas: you should have told me that you had previous errors.. okay lets see.. join #Paddy_NI
<LzrdKing> KaOSoFt: yes, then the last line, do not end with \
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: that should finish the upgrade. You might be left with some extra packages that update manager would have removed for you, you use computer-janitor to remove them instead
<KaOSoFt> LzrdKing- Yep, it worked.
<linxeh> Veliouras: that was the one next to the "New Posts" link at the bottom
<KaOSoFt> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
<mot> Can I ask for help here? I exported my mail from thunderbird to a file called "inbox". Then I installed a clean new 10.04 version of ubuntu. Then thunderbird. Thunderbird now wont recognise my "inbox" file which i exported previouslu? I need that mails.
<delemi> monty_hall: go to term and type top and past me the wine line
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I find very good problem in Repo :-) called Gnome splash screen manager :-) it's really good :-)
<vago_> and easy in use :-)
<Shapeshifter> guys, really. can nobody tell me how to start nfsd at boot? ... >.> Here's initctl list http://pastie.org/944213 . There's no nfsd. and I can start it by hand and then everything is fine but it won't run at boot. Same goes for crond.
<_pg_> anyone get cs4 master suite working in wine? I followed a guide but it just crashes on lauch
<sebsebseb> xfact: the default one isn't that good yeah
<sebsebseb> xfact: also rather purple uh
<Shapeshifter> so how do I run crond and nfsd at boot the ubuntu-way=
<Shapeshifter> ?
<sudobash> Does anyone know how to use custom PPD printer drivers in Ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> xfact: well that's how Ubuntu is going now,  more purple looking, but also Mac OS X like
<sebsebseb> xfact: this is only the start of that
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: thank you, also, I would like to know. I personnaly prefer upgrading from command line with screen. Is the ubuntu update manager simply changing the distribution in /etc/apt/sources.list and the calling a dist-upgrade via apt?
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, it should start automatically once you install it
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, same for crond
<Gogy> hi
<M0DCM_Dave> Purple?? I'm colour blind and thought it was blue
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: .... well it doesn't. cron stop/waiting
<Shapeshifter> obviously.
<ACEz46> Hi
<Veliouras> linxeh: ok, but i can't see it in the main page
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: it does some other things such as resolving incompatibilies. There is a command line version - do-release-upgrade
<joaopinto> fsaintjacques, no, to upgrade from the console you use: do-release-upgrade
<Gogy> ubuntu rulz
<Gogy> anway
<brontosaurusrexw> sebsebseb: you say that (osx like) as it is a bad thing?
<Twitch> google IRC, eh?
<sebsebseb> M0DCM_Dave: I would much rather see blue than purple, by default :)  ,but I guess when it really is as well
<mot> Anybody?
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, there is something broken on your system
<delemi> monty_hall: had the same issue a few days ago. Wine went zombie and was running the CPU extra hard (75 to 100%)
<Twitch> how busy is this IRC anyway?
<delemi> twitch: busy
<sebsebseb> brontosaurusrexw: depends on the user, but take the buttons being moved to the left for example in the two new Canonical themes.  It was going to be all themes to begin with by the way, untill loads of people complained on Launchpad about that.  There's a famous bug thread.
<M0DCM_Dave> I soon changed the yellow in 9.10
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: dude. no. it's a fresh install, I didn't do anything. There's nothing "broken". Things don't break like that.
<Pudgy> Does anyone use (firefox's) Ubiquity with a tiling WM? How does one close the Ubiquity pop-up?
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat, joaopinto thank you, I guess I could have googled it, but was lazy.
<Shapeshifter> ... broken...
 * Shapeshifter shakes head
<_pg_> no one leave! no one enter! there is a palindrome number of - dammit
<sebsebseb> M0DCM_Dave: yellow no, that was brown
<strange> i have a weird error with dual screens i cant move my mouse to my second screen using my touch pad but if i hookup my logitech dinovo i can navigate to the second screen with that
<sebsebseb> M0DCM_Dave: and a bit of orange I guess as well
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, it is broken if cron did not start, a system can be broken from a fresh install, it's called a bug :)
<anom01y> well how many people here downgrade back to 9.10 ?
<linxeh> Veliouras: I'm on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04, with little else installed yet and it shows up fine in firefox
<M0DCM_Dave> I'm one of the unlucky Poulsbo owners waiting for a solution
<woopa> Can i add music to my iPhone with rythmbox? in 10.04
<woopa> ?
<sebsebseb> woopa: I think that will work now
<sudobash> maybe Ubuntu need separate channels for separate problems?
<woopa> How?
<Shapeshifter> and why do people keep telling me that "things should happen automatically". well, how _do I do it_ by hand if I have to make it work?
<sebsebseb> woopa: or at least Ubuntu will detect your iPhone
<woopa> Just drag a playlist to it?
<strange> i stopped using firefox when they decided to do the yahoo thing. chromium ftw
<delemi> woopa: have you installed the drivers for iphone and touch
<Veliouras> linxeh: do i need a plug-in or something extra?
<linxeh> Veliouras: have you tried refreshing the page a couple of times - ctrl-r etc?
<|shad0w|> releveler < longest panindrome in the english dictionary
<Twitch> i'm having problems with rhythmbox. i downloaded the mp3 plugins and such, but when i play no music actually PLAYS, even though the progress bar is moving
<brontosaurusrexw> sebsebseb: i hope at least nautilus would get the right button as well (as to simplyfy the interface)
<sebsebseb> strange: that's rather unfair on Firefox
<|shad0w|> for _pedda_
<linxeh> Veliouras: no, its just a gif image
<|shad0w|> _pg_ even
<mot> My issue cant be that tough guys....save 2 minutes of your time to help me out.
<sebsebseb> strange: that was Canonical's decisions nothing to do with Mozilla
<strange> sebsebseb: ?
<strange> oh
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, cron is started by upstart, defined in /etc/init/cron.conf
<sebsebseb> strange: that was going to also make them some money
<strange> well chromium is faster, so i like it better :)
<brontosaurusrexw> sebsebseb: actually the only thing i took from lucid is 'new wave' theme with buttons on the left
<sebsebseb> strange: Canonical that is
<strange> its very light
<Chetic_> how do I "modprobe -r" on a module that is in use?
<monty_hall> delemi: This is all I could get:
<monty_hall> 1000      8878  2.8  0.1   5804  3068 ?        Ss   17:18   0:04 /usr/bin/wineserver
<monty_hall> 1000      8884  0.0  0.1 1597448 2896 ?        Sl   17:18   0:00 C:\windows\system32\winedevice.exe MountMgr
<delemi> woopa: libimobiledevice0
<woopa> delemi - it mounts my iPhone and i can play music from it in Rythmbox.
<shtirlic> hm in current chrome beta bookmarks sync is broken use dev version
<sebsebseb> strange: however maybe they decided to go back to Google since,  Bing apparnatly doesn't always show results properly. when searching for stuff such as Open Office.  Yeah  Microsoft and Yahoo made a deal, so Yahoo is Bing now days.
<_pg_> strange: what is the yahoo thing?
<sudobash> Why does canonical go and change all these things all the time, cant get their mind right, I've seen like 10 different network applets and 3 or 4 printer applets why can't we just stick with what works?
<sebsebseb> _pg_: when Ubuntu 10.04 was in development, for a while the default search in Firefox became Yahoo/Bing, since what I typed above
<Veliouras> linxeh: yes i have, with no result. i also cleanned up the cookies
<gregl> mot: I would try the thunderbird IRC channel,or their forums..
<Jowi> Chetic, sudo rmmod module_name_goes_here
<balleyne> in ubuntu 10.04, how do I hide the windows for applications like gwibber and empathy? when there were systray icons, I'd just click on those... a little confused with the me menu thing
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: I see, thanks. Here's the file, any clues why this doesn't run at boot? http://pastie.org/944223 looks vanilla to me
<delemi> woopa: rhythmbox-plugins installed?
<sebsebseb> balleyne: yeah well
<woopa> witch ones?
<sebsebseb> balleyne: they want to replace the notification area competly, and do this menu stuff instad
<estres> does anybody have successfully configured Nvidia Geforce gt 300M?
<sudobash> and hard coding the blacklist in so you can do Compiz SKIP_CHECKS is taking away some of out freedoms as PC users isn't it?
<sebsebseb> balleyne: and oh yes they will, it's planned
<sudobash> cant*
<woopa> Which ones*
<aj00200> How do I send someone my public key easily?
<sebsebseb> balleyne: Ubuntu 10.10 netbook will be first according to the plans, and then Ubuntu Desktop in 11.04.
<anom01y> anyone here know of a good video card that is not ati or nvidia but well supported in Ubuntu, AGP or PCI-E 8x,
<D7> I have a 96GB home directory I want to backup to a usb hard drive, what is the best way to do this? command line and cp the directory to the usb?
<|shad0w|> aj00200, it is text is it not?
<anom01y> has to be well supported in Linux
<delemi> monty_hall: looking into it
<solovoy> delemi, with opera works ok
<balleyne> sebsebseb: yeah, so I hear. Giving it a chance, but it'd be nice to have a way to hide these windows, even if it's into a "menu" rather than the notification area
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, that is ineed vanilla
<aj00200> |shad0w|: I generated a key, but I want to know how to send my key
<_pg_> sebsebseb: why?
<balleyne> sebsebseb: though, didn't know that about the 10.04 netbook vs 11.04 desktop, that's interesting
<delemi> solovoy: I would try the removal of FF and Flash and reinstall
<Cyric> I need some help with running off of a usb drive
<funkyHat> !ask | Cyric
<ubottu> Cyric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sudobash> I have 30-40 ppl that use ubuntu, I guess I am going to have to switch to something else if Canonical can't make their minds up and stick with what works and is solid...
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: so, any hints why this doesn't run at boot?
<M0DCM_Dave> Cyric - What mmachine you trying to boot off the stick with?
<Eddy4> When i click a Dir's properties, I can't change any settings.  It all reverts!
<woopa> It seems like you can only read music from the iPhone/iPod. But not trasfer music to it. Well that sucks.
<sebsebseb> balleyne: thing is other distros won't be doing this menu stuff,  and Canonical are already telling developers how to support their menu's,  and so some people are worried about how it won't be compatible with other distros and such.
<Jowi> D7, duplicity (or any of its front-ends) is quite nice. otherwise there are many options available to you. cp -a, rsync etc.
<solovoy> delemi, ok thx
<p1und3r> is there anyone that can help me get ubuntu to use my new nvidia drivers rather than having to run the nvidia binary everytime i boot :| (10.04)
<D7> Jowi: thanks, I will look into duplicity
<delemi> monty_hall: find the version of wine you are using from a terminal type:
<delemi> wine --version
<sebsebseb> balleyne:  _pg_  What I am typeing at the moment is off topic really, but  this link http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-ditching-notification-area.html  also links to the Canonical link about it
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, i have no idea, what does sudo smartctl status cron say
<Cyric>  anytime I install anything it dosent save the next time i boot it up
<sudobash> this is insane, this is not a support channel anymore it's pathetic
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: yay, having errors on apt-get...
<sebsebseb> sudobash: yeah?
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: you mean initctl, not smartctl, right?
<joaopinto> !patience | sudobash
<Steve431> i have a ftp server and i do not want to allow users to delete files and folders on it what permission should i set on the folders and files
<ubottu> sudobash: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sudobash> yeah
<Chetic_> how do I "modprobe -r" on a module that is in use?
<sebsebseb> sudobash: why you think that? and yes it can be at times
<acicula_> sudobash, stop ranting and maybe someone will help you
<Shapeshifter> acicula_: cron stop/waiting
<sudobash> pathetic
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: want to pastebin them?
<acicula_> Shapeshifter, err yes
<delemi> monty_hall: Usually the version of wine in the repos is ancient, but I think it's been updated in the edgy backports as of recent.
<delemi> You can always get the most up to date version of wine here:
<woopa> delemi - Why the heck du they say that i have full iPhone/iPod support when it dont... This Ubuntu release is BAD.
<monty_hall> delemi: wine-1.1.42
<delemi> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Veliouras> linxeh: any suggestions?
<sudobash> I wasn't ranting at first I just got ignored
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: it fits in one line.
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, /etc/init/cron.conf, cron should start at runlevels 2345
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: ok in here is fine then
<joaopinto> sudobash, and ranting will not improve that, be patient
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: yes. I pasted it before and it's vanilla.
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<acicula_> joaopinto, its there but its still not starting appearantly
<Veliouras> linxeh: i have also updated firefox to 3.6.3 do you believe there might be a crsh in this?
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, who -r
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: the mountall command seems to bug on dbus
<_SKiTZO> im having problems with ubuntu. during the installation of 10.04 it just stops with no message, and then continues like nothing happens whenever i press a key
<sudobash> I don't have time to watch a bunch of BS scroll down the screen talking about stupid stuff that could be handled in the forums by something called a SEARCH ENGINE
<dougx> how do I pass my password to the shell, something like echo "password" | sudo ls?
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: no output
<TheOracle> sudobash: Please keep it civil.
<_SKiTZO> it seems to stop at random locations during the install.. usually whie the package installation is going on
<acicula_> sudobash, not everyone is as adapt at google, and this channel does not exist to just help you
<joaopinto> !ops | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Jowi> Chetic_, depends on the module. either "rmmod modulename" if you can. You can also blacklist a module from loading at boot in /etc/modprobe.d (be a bit careful though so you can still boot into the system)
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: mh. let me go downstairs and look at the screen. this is odd, no runleve >.>
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: (I'm on ssh here)
<acicula_> well that explains why crons not working, heh
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, no runlevel :) ?
<delemi> monty_hall: go to term type sudo apt-get update
<EgYPaRaDoX> /whois $me
<Chetic_> Jowi, it's just a v4l module. But it gives me this: ERROR: Removing 'v4l1_compat': Resource temporarily unavailable
<altitron> Can someone recommend me a video editing program?
<_SKiTZO> sudobash: was that directed to me?
<sebsebseb> altitron: If your on Ubuntu 10.10 you get pittvi by default for basic video editing, there is also Kino
<joaopinto> altitron, there is one included on the cd now, pitivi, but never used it
<delemi> monty_hall: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<acicula_> nice call joaopinto i was pondering events but i couldnt understand why cron wouldnt get any
<Chetic_> Jowi, I'd just like a way to do it without rebooting (cause webcam apps seem to crash ALL the time)
<joaopinto> acicula_, :)
<p1und3r> can anyone help me boot and use nvidia drivers that work :D
<p1und3r> in 10,04
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: boot aye?
<acicula_> p1und3r, what graphics card
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: what's up?
<altitron> joaopinto,  thanks
<p1und3r> acicula_ 9500M GT
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: no runlevel. well at least who -r doesn't output anything. I just went downstairs and the screen was locked because of the screensaver but nothing more. everything is fine
<altitron> sebsebseb,  thanks, sorry I didn't checked the app. menue.
<delemi> monty_hall: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<crucialhoax> Sometimes when I plug in my flash drive it freezes the whole laptop.. Any suggestions? 10.04 x64 Ubuntu
<Reallycool> I tried installing Looking glass (desktop environment) and the sources listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LookingGlass don't seem to work...
<acicula_> p1und3r, which nvidia hardware driver did you enable?
<sebsebseb> altitron: ok no problem :)
<sudobash> wow this is BS why you gonna call !ops on me
<p1und3r> acicula_ i keep installed 195 from nvidia
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, there is something wrong with your bootprocessm you should be with runlevel 2
<p1und3r> acicula_ installing*
<sebsebseb> altitron: pitvvi does look nice,  just like their simple scan program does,  but I don't have anything to use either for at the moment
<aconbere> I'm having a hell of a time updating the bios on my X201, anyone familiar with the procedure?
<SpamapS> oi, I am having a hell of a time installing 10.04 on my MacBook Pro 5,1 alongside OS X ... after installing, refit doesn't automatically pop up, and when it does, and I choose Linux, the box just seems to go into 100% CPU but the screen stays all gray forever (and by forever I mean for the 8 minutes I waited)
<Jowi> Chetic, try unplugging the cam first if you can.
<sebsebseb> altitron: also I want to be exact, Canonical/Ubuntu didn't make pitvvi, however they did make simple scan
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: I didn't change anything manually.
<Steve431> i have a ftp server and i do not want to allow users to delete files and folders on it what permission should i set on the folders and files
<acicula_> p1und3r, try the 173.x instead
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, did it boot without any errors ?
<Steve431> what permissions should i set on it
<Veliouras> linxeh: thanks for everything, i'll try to fix it by reinstalling it
<Jowi> Chetic, no, but seriously. blacklist it and reboot.
<woopa> Can i add music to my iPhone with rythmbox? in 10.04
<sabbb> how to install jdk 1.6 in lucid from cli,i m new linux user
<nagchampa> i've got two seperate machines running ubuntu 10.04 and on both, running qtcreator from the package manager, it takes ages to start and spawns a thread that takes 100% of one of the cpus
<sebsebseb> sabbb: jdk ?
<p1und3r> acicula_ i was hoping you wouldnt say that ;D
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: well yeah.
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat, came across this http://nerdbynature.de/s9y/?173
<acicula_> p1und3r, why
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, check /var/log/boot.log
<sabbb> sebsebseb, yes
<p1und3r> acicula_ i notice the diff between the new drivers
<sebsebseb> sabbb: what's that?  sounds familurish something for programming?
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: same problem here, manually installing it via dpkg seems to fix it.
<shtirlic> so the question is how to disable stupid awahi ?
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: ahh, okay: init: ureadahead-other main process (720) terminated with status 4
<sabbb> how to install jdk 1.6 in lucid from cli,i m new linux user,please need help
<acicula_> p1und3r, actually it may not be the 173, sec let me have a closer look
<sebsebseb> !info jdk
<nagchampa> closing qtcreator doesn't seem to cause all the threads to die in a timely fashion, if at all...
<ubottu> Package jdk does not exist in lucid
<RnFstRuckHrd> Hey all - I am trying to prove to myself the libdvdcss is installed on my machine. Is there a command for the terminal that will tell me this?
<p1und3r> acicula_ i do have 173 as an option in Hardware Drivers, it's the only other option
<david_> hi everyone im having a real problem here its just that  i got a black screen when powering up without power cord plugged in on a hp pavilion tx1000 with ubuntu 10.04
<zelhar> I use Kubuntu but also have ubuntu installed and I want to make gnome-power-manager to be the default power manager for kde is it possible ?
<Narya> how do I make Audacious my default player for music files?
<sebsebseb> !default | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<p1und3r> acicula_ im using the new drivers now, but i can only get them to work by re-running the install binary and restart gdm
<sabbb> how to install java 1.6 in lucid from cli,i m new linux user,please need help
<vago_> sebsebseb,  it's not work for me :-(
<Narya> thank you sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Narya: also I think it's
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: hum. I think I will reinstall, now dpkg is getting really messy with errors like ".: 4: Can't open /scripts/functions"
<p1und3r> acicula_ pretty strane
<sebsebseb> Narya: system > administration > preffered apps
<Narya> yeah, that only has a couple
<shtirlic> sabbb: try openjdk
<sebsebseb> Narya: or if not well  system > preferences > preffered apps
<mot> Ok...Im openig myself up here to some serious redicule...I know that this is not the place to ask dumb questions. Id like to get to the thunderbird channel, but as I used IRC 9 years last I forgot the commands. /list doesnt seem to work anymore.(was that the way to do it?) Help here guys...
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: synaptic package manager
<sebsebseb> Narya: it's the second one
<acicula_> p1und3r, well running the install binary doesnt play to well with ubuntus way of enabling the hardware driver
<infid> i can't ping my desktop from my laptop, or vice/versa, since rebooting my laptop. any idea why? this often happens when i reboot and eventually they start talkin to eachother again without me doing anything, but i'd like to expedite the process
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, that's just a warning, nothing that should be related to the runlevel isssue
<Narya> sebsebseb: that only has a few file groups, lobs multimedia (video and music etc) all together as one
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: well there's nothing interesting apart from that
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, better file a bug for upstart
<joaopinto> ubuntu-bug upstart
<Narya> sebsebseb, but I will use the first way, thank you
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: erk. if that's not too much trouble it might be the simplest solution. We can probably get it working if you want to keep trying though
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - synaptic shows it as on my machine but tis not working. I have dealt with this before where the package was here but not installed. Is there a command to verify that it is installed?
<sebsebseb> Narya: ok np
<joaopinto> please attach your "who -r" output and the "initctl list" output also
<RnFstRuckHrd> !libdvdcss
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, you can: sudo start cron, but is just working around your problem, not a real fix
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: nah. bugs get closed and moved around all the time in ubuntu. there's too many so many devs don't care.
<Jowi> RnFstRuckHrd, apt-cache policy packagename
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: only to tell if it is running or not
<p1und3r> acicula_ yeah was no prob until 10.04 shame, oh well im gunna try 173 and see how i do thanks for the tip
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: yeah I know.
<acicula_> but it looks that both the 173.x and 180.x should support the 9500
<harbameerp> hello everyone
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - what is that one? I will give it a shot
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: well, dpkg failing to run scripts associated with package in a dist-upgrade will probably results in a messed up system
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: go to term type top
<RnFstRuckHrd> Jowi - good you clearify that for me please?
<p1und3r> acicula_ how do i install the driver for ubuntu, thats the problem
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, that is true in part, boot related bugs are usually worked, unless the reporter does not provide enough info
<nagchampa> where do you submit bugs for community supported packages?
<p1und3r> acicula_ this one works the best yet, it's just the changes don't stick on reboot
<nagchampa> (as in, those not supported by canonical)
<harbameerp> does anybody have a idea if it's possible to control the LED on the lid of a thinkpad SL500 (the red glowing dot on the i) ???
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi -top (done)
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: what's your issue?
<zelhar> I use Kubuntu but also have ubuntu installed and I want to make gnome-power-manager to be the default power manager for kde is it possible ?
<TBotNik> All, Converting from ACT v6.0 to VTiger on U-Box and need instructions on ACT data extract.  Know it is clipper and I do not know clipper.
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: boot up issue or?
<acicula_> p1und3r, uninstall the nvidia binary package you fetched, and enable the driver via Hardware Drivers
<konner> Hey
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: do you see it running?
<Jowi> RnFstRuckHrd, "apt-cache policy chromium" will tell you if it is installed and what the install candidate is
<p1und3r> yes i can use the newest driver only while i just installed the binary and restarted gdm, when i reboot it won't work sebsebseb
<p1und3r> thats the prob
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - no, I do not see it. But synaptic is showing it as installed
<Alan> So, I've upgraded to Lucid, but i'm having problems with my wacom tablet - basically, my buttons are acting like buttons rather than modifiers.  In Karmic, holding down the button meant that when i tapped with pen i would get a right-click, now pressing the button makes a right-click happen.  Does anybody know how i can get the old behaviour back?
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: oh right not a plymouth boot up issue then
<p1und3r> i'm gunna do what acicula_ suggests if i can no longer use the newest drivers
<Wulfy> heya peeps running 32bit 10.04 now my cpu supports 64 you reckon its worth the effort to switch and redo for 64bit?
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: did you find this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/mountall/+bug/559582
<acicula_> p1und3r, maybe you need to load the kernelmodule on boot
<p1und3r> acicula_ how would i do that
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: what do you need it for? If you don't want it you can completely remove it
<acicula_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harbameerp> does anybody have a idea if it's possible to control the LED on the lid of a think-pad SL500 (the red glowing dot on the i) ???
<p1und3r> thanks
<RnFstRuckHrd> I do want it - cannot play DVDs w/out as I am told
<konner> So i'm wanting to make things more simple for me. I'm used to Window$ and I'm wondering how I change the "menu" icon. I got rid of the top panel and just have a bottom panel, and just put a menu icon and such. I'm wondering how I can change the icon from the ubuntu logo to a bigger icon so it will be easier to press.
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: try to remove and reinstall
<andypea> Does using etckeeper introduce any security risks. For example by caching any private keys?
<Wulfy> heya peeps running 32bit 10.04 now my cpu supports 64 you reckon its worth the effort to switch and redo for 64bit?
<konner> I have knowledge in using linux i just like using it that way
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: that will verify it is there
<mot> Frustration par excellence.
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: dpeends
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - k, I'ill give that another shot - standby
<acicula_> p1und3r, $ sudo gedit /etc/modules and add a line containing nvidia
<sebsebseb> Wulfy:  to some extent maybe on your RAM, but mainly what you want to do on a computer
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: well what do you know, someone already filed the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/540637
<Shapeshifter> over a month ago btw
<Wulfy> sebsebseb, 4gb ram would like to do some gaming/videos
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: what kind of dvd are you trying to use?
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: videos ?
<acicula_> p1und3r, if you ever want to switch again remember to remove that
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - just one from my shelf (Bad Boys II)
<Wulfy> sebsebseb, aye editing (home stuff tbh
<p1und3r> acicula_ got it, im gunna test it out now
<destroth> What would be the command to restore default sorces list? I keep getting these failed to apply package crap from dkp.
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: ok, and what gaming?
<delac> Jowi: FYI: at least got what I wanted. I was able to remove those options from everywhere by disabling suspend from BIOS and disabling hibernate by setting my swap less than my ram. Since the Indicator Applet did respond to that, I suspect that there might be some setting somewhere, that would have this same effect. But where...
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd:do you get an error?
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, not really, that bug report is specific to nfs
<mouse> I upgraded to 10.04 and during upgrade it asked me where to install grub.  I screwed up and set it to sda and sda1.  Now windows on sda1 won't boot.  Can someone help?
<RnFstRuckHrd> No - just does not play
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: does it mount?
<RnFstRuckHrd> but neitehr do the last 10 DVDs I tried
<Wulfy> sebsebseb, wow / aa 3 and internal webserver
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: what's aa 3?
<RnFstRuckHrd> I have not tried mounting it... :-s  ?
<sebsebseb> mouse: ok
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: well maybe the dude hasn't noticed that cron isn't starting either
<Wulfy> sebsebseb,  americas army
<nagchampa> never mind, found it myself...
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: do they show up on your desktop?
<sebsebseb> mouse: yeah I got that yesterday evening when upgarding as well, never seen this before,  but I knew where to install it, so I was ok :)
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, your problem seems to affect multiple services, it may be related to that bug report, but is not properly identified
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: I think you can Wine that maybe not though
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: and btw this is exactly the attitude so many people on launchpad have. "this is problem is not part of our application" -> invalid/wontfix
<Wulfy> sebsebseb, aye that or i think theres a ntive support for it as well
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, that is why the bug didn't got fixed, does not contain sufficient information :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> no, but nothing ever does. It does show up in file manager and I can explore the contents (is that mounting)
<sebsebseb> mouse: you should have put it on the first option probably,  install to the acstaul hard disk MBR (Mater Boot Record)  not a partition
<RnFstRuckHrd> ?
<mot> Im trying to convert my whole business comunity to linux ubuntu. I need help with my one problem. Its got to do with thunderbird...where and how do I get help....
<Jowi> delac, yeah that's an idea. Since your problem I got annoyed at those suspend buttons my self so I replaced it with the User Switcher applet which doesn't include them :)
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: screw that kind of bug handling.
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: yeah I guess go for 64bit,  it wont do any harm
<woopa> delemi well it seems like i made it... Sorta. I draged som songs over to the mobile device icon i rythmbox, and it moved them to the iPhone.
<jpds> mot: Here's fine.
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: also good idea to check your ISO before burning to CD and installing from it by the way#
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Wulfy
<ubottu> Wulfy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wulfy> sebsebseb, indeed ive already trashed my system once with a bad iso
<dhikr> o
<woopa> delemi - but i dont know if it worked.
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - no, but nothing ever does. It does show up in file manager and I can explore the contents (is that mounting)?
<sebsebseb> Wulfy: and you can do a sha1sum and sha2sum or whatever it is,  as well as an md5sum if you really want
<dhikr> o o
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, do you have the time/interest to fix it ? If you have the will/time to keep working on the bug I will try to contact the persons which can fix it, if you don't want to there is nothing we can do
<sebsebseb> dhikr: yes?
<Wulfy> sebsebseb,  indeed
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: another user had the problem and did the following A bit hit and miss on my part really. I made sure to install medibuntu repositories, restricted extras, libdvdcss2 and w32codecs.
<mouse> sebsebseb, Yeah I know where to install it now.  I'm mostly experienced with the puppy linux grub and it seemed the most sensable to set it to sda1 since that was the one flagged to boot from.  How do I fix this though?
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, your comment is true, I am trying to fight that, I have been reopening some bugs on those circumstances which got fixed later ;)
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - I will check all those and make sure they are installed waitone
<sebsebseb> mouse: so on your Windows partiton is  Grub?
<Guest72040> Lucid lynx is very slow on boot ups. how does i solve this?
<red> I meddled around a long while trying to troubleshoot my 20-30 fps Compiz and starting compiz with "compiz --loose-binding" fixed this for me. Running happy 300-400 fps now with no flickering at all -- BUT! Where does Lucid Lynx start compiz? I'd like this to be default on startup, rather than having to manually relaunhc compiz after each boot? Any help appreciated! :)
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: it's rather fast and for me, when Plymouth works
<delemi> woopa: I don't have an iphone to go any further.
<clgl> dam this channel gets busy lol
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: I commented the swap in fstab and it fixed the call to mountall
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, but I would recommend to file a new report, because you have more data, and we are not 100% that there are failed services on this particular bug already reported
<mouse> sebsebseb, sda1 and mbr
<sebsebseb> mouse: Ok got a Windows CD?
<red> Guest72040: it speeds up after few boots, atleast for me it did.
<Guest72040> Sebseb. what is that?
<delemi> woopa: you will just have to check the devices
<joaopinto> I would leave a comment on the old bug to confirm if that "who -r" is broken
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: right now, apt-get is running with errors from time to time.
<red> about 20 seconds from grub to desktop
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: the new boot up, well new for Ubuntu, not for Fedora or Mandriva
<sebsebseb> !plymouth | Guest72040
<sebsebseb> oh no factoid, ah well
<lost__> hi all, i have just installed 10.04 here but how to minimizing a window now?
<mouse> sebsebseb, The cd specific for my windows version or just any windows cd?
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: I don't really have the time, no. That's why I installed ubuntu on this box and not archlinux.
<Guest72040> red thank you. My desktop the X.window sytem i asume is very slow after login.
<sebsebseb> mouse: yes for your Windows install
<red> oh :/
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<delemi> woopa: you will just have to check the devices
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: packages that don't install properly will be marked by dpkg as such, I don't think you'll end up with a messed up system as long as dpkg says it's ok
<dhikr> sebsebseb sorry friend i am french and i have a problem for conect to "ubuntu-fr" : <uBOTu-fr>  dhikr: thank you to read the topic, you must be registered and identified (check your email) to join the channel # ubuntu-fr ......................... i do that but impossible to conect
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, ok :|
<mouse> sebsebseb, I should.
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: more of the same kind of errors?
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: I use VLC as well
<red> I meddled around a long while trying to troubleshoot my 20-30 fps Compiz and starting compiz with "compiz --loose-binding" fixed this for me. Running happy 300-400 fps now with no flickering at all -- BUT! Where does Lucid Lynx start compiz? I'd like this to be default on startup, rather than having to manually relaunch compiz after each boot? Any help appreciated! :)
<sebsebseb> dhikr: ok no problem
<anom01y> well I've installed xubuntu 9.10 again everything is back up and running.   I keep forgetting the golden rule: if it ain't broke don't fix it.
<Guest72040> !plymouth
<adac> I have no sound anymore after upgrading to lucid. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> dhikr: altough I would have thought they would have let  unregisterd users in
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, can you pastebin your "who -r"  I will attach it to the bug report?
<sebsebseb> !register | dhikr
<ubottu> dhikr: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<anom01y> I should always wait as long as possible
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - hrmmm still not working in either Dragon Player or VLC
<mot> Im sitting with a export file from thunderbird called "Inbox" which needs to be imported into thunderbird again on the new distribution of ubuntu. How???????
<harbameerp> does anybody have a idea if it's possible to control the LED on the lid of a think-pad SL500 (the red glowing dot on the i) ???
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: as I said, who -r doesn't give any output
<M0DCM_Dave> Are there any issues with Nvidia cards?
<lost__> ayone can help me
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: reboot
<dhikr> sorry i go use the translator
<Guest72040> sebseb were do i find this plymouth thing?
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: you don't
<hedin__> i just found out that ubuntu doesn't ship webmin anymore... is there a decent alternative to it, in apt?
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: it's there by default
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - standby
<konner> So i'm wanting to make things more simple for me. I'm used to Window$ and I'm wondering how I change the "menu" icon. I got rid of the top panel and just have a bottom panel, and just put a menu icon and such. I'm wondering how I can change the icon from the ubuntu logo to a bigger icon so it will be easier to press.
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: I'm also getting library loading error to libnih.so
<funkyHat> fsaintjacques: running « apt-get -f install » might help too
<Guest72040> sebseb so i just have to wait until it all sorts it self out?
<sebsebseb> konner: I guess change the theme, and remove the panel
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: clean install or upgrade?
<joaopinto> Shapeshifter, was it a regular livecd desktop install ?
<fsaintjacques> funkyHat: I'll let the dist-upgrade finish first
<dhikr> sebsebseb I can tell you about my problem?
<mouse> sebsebseb, What should I do with it?
<konner> sebsebseb What would be the best way to change the theme?
<clock> OpenJoke
<_pg_> can ubuntu bsod?
<Guest72040> Seb clean install. My second, first was a crash. same disk though.
<konner> I usually keep it the way it is so.
<sebsebseb> dhikr: I think you need to register on Freenode to join #ubuntu-fr for some odd reason
<konner> never messed with themes
<ritimbaks> hi all. i just installed lucid but my ATI card was not install automaticly.  what should i do ?
<sebsebseb> konner: so do I untill recnetly
<_pg_> can ubuntu produce a bsod?
<sebsebseb> konner: so yeah for example i'll install the old brown look Human theme into 10.04 as well :)
<sebsebseb> _pg_: no
<Twitch> @_pg_
<anom01y> what is bsod ?
<Guest72040> Sebseb clean install. My second, first was a crash. same disk though.
<sebsebseb> _pg_: the kernel can crash though, but that's rather unlikely
<_pg_> sebsebseb: is it blue if it does?
<joseasdfa> hi
<sebsebseb> anom01y: Blue Screen Of Death  what happens to Windows when something is rather messed up with it indeed
<anom01y> ahh
<joseasdfa> what are you dong?
<mot> A simple import problem is actually stopping the idea of "Ubuntu" from getting across. Help me with this please.
<sebsebseb> anom01y: then it gives you geeky info, and you basically need to be a Windows fan boy to understand what most of that means
<sebsebseb> anom01y: and it will probably re boot the computer as well
<Shapeshifter> joaopinto: yes, regular install, no fancy options or anything. Straight up, no modifications.
<Twitch> linux newbie here. could someone explain to me in human words what the kernel is, exactly? i know it's sort of like... the "underlying" OS, kinda, but...
<sebsebseb> anom01y: or at least make it so people can't just use it, untill they have re booted
<Shapeshifter> Twitch: it gives applications amounts of ram, amounts of cpu time, and gives them all kinds of other access to the hardware. mostly.
<Guest72040> SEBSEB does it matter if else clean install?
<_pg_> are kernel panics blue in ubuntu?
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - still nothing
<sebsebseb> _pg_: no
<mouse> Twitch, it's basically a very elaborate driver
<red> I meddled around a long while trying to troubleshoot my 20-30 fps Compiz and starting compiz with "compiz --loose-binding" fixed this for me. Running happy 300-400 fps now with no flickering at all -- BUT! Where does Lucid Lynx start compiz? I'd like this to be default on startup, rather than having to manually relaunch compiz after each boot? Any help appreciated! :)
<_pg_> sebsebseb: thanks
<Shapeshifter> Twitch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computing%29
<sebsebseb> _pg_: not sure, but I think it's just some error message or something,  never had one :)
<Twitch> ah. alright. thanks, guys. haha. that makes more sense.
<solovoy> Twitch, the kernel is the conection between the hardware and the software
<_pg_> sebsebseb: me neither
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: was this an upgrade from 9.10 yes it was?
<acicula_> _pg_, leds blink
<Shapeshifter> solovoy: nah. the kernel itself is already software. your definition of software is flawed.
<ritimbaks> hi all. i just installed lucid but my ATI card was not install automaticly.  what should i do ?
<konner> Also, the new little bar that has my user name on it that lets me change my status on facebook and all, how do i change it so it says i'm online. Available and all the other options are grayed out.
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: was 9.10 a clean install?
<_pg_> ritimbaks: !drivers
<mot> Maybe I can ask Jesus for some help, seeing that he just joined.
<_pg_> !driver
<_pg_> dammit
<TheOracle>  /wii sudobash
<delemi> twitch: http://e-articles.info/e/a/title/What-Is-the-Kernel/
<Guest72040> sebseb no it wasnt. New machine, new harddrive new motherboard. New operatingsystem clean install.
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: How much RAM? Which card?
<mouse> I updated to the latest headers and my audio stopped working.  How do I fix this?
<_pg_> is there a ! for install proprietary drivers?
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: does it recognize a dvd data disk
<acicula_> !binary
<sebsebseb> !ati | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nullifi3d> is ther any way to *fully* customize the login screen for 10.04lts ?
<BluesKaj> !ati | ritimbaks
<ubottu> ritimbaks: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raffaele> Hi, I don't have a file /etc/default/grub
<Guest72040> sebseb 2.5gb 3.3ghz PCIE 128mb grafic
<_pg_> close enough
<RnFstRuckHrd> delemi - yes
<raffaele> what can i do? reinstall grub2?
<sebsebseb> ritimbaks: you might have a driver listed under system > administration > hardware drivers, waiting for you to install it
<TBotNi1> all, PB at: http://pastebin.ca/1871379
<Rave1> Is there a way to remove or properly disable Pulseaudio  and still retain the volume control on the panel  W/ 10.04
<ritimbaks> sebsebseb: NOPE
<joaopinto> Rave1, no
<radar3d> Question: How can I get it to reload the path without rebooting?
<sebsebseb> ritimbaks: by the way if you install the propritary driver, you may find that the plymouth boot up won't work properly anymore, because how  the drivers have issues with it.
<pat109> hello
<acicula_> Rave1, you can manage volume off alsa directly, but why do you want to remove pulseaudio?
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: email address?
<sebsebseb> Rave1: pulseaudio isn't that easy to remove,  there are tutorials on the web
<Guest72040> sebseb could the fact that i have installed more ram than supported affect my performance?
<pat109> please tell me, how to change system-ready.ogg
<delemi> RnfstRuckHrd: going to send you a screen shot
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: how much RAM?
<Guest72040> 2.5 gb 4 gb all
<RnFstRuckHrd> ptaccess@gmail.com
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: RAM probably isn't the issue
<Rave1> I have 10.04 on an old P3 lappy it does not like pulse
<sebsebseb> Guest72040: How did you install Ubuntu?
<Guest72040> clean install
<TBotNi1> All, Sorry to be a little off topic, but really need help as can not find any on this.  Hoping someone there has dealt with this before.
<Rave1> Sound is fine with Pulse audio removed
<dhikr> sebsebseb yes but I think that here so I can find a solution with you. it must interest you. I was quiet with 10.04. After two hours of sunvirtualbox I wanted to watch a video on 10.04. and crash! I then restart and then black screen! I just see the menu where it proposes to enter the bios menu. and after black screen. Then I run the live cd of 8.04. I look at my hard drives so good. I restarted normally and then all is well. more black screen.
<dhikr>  any restarts. it speaks to you?
<sebsebseb> Rave1: yeah pulseaudio issues in Ubuntu since 8.04, when they introduced it.  In some distros it's really easy to disable and without problems.
<acicula_> TBotNi1, try formulating a question
<AbuMaia> Hey guys.  My dmesg is crammed full of this message: "option: option_instat_callback: error -84"  What's going on, and what can I do about it?
<Nic1> Hello, I would like to install ubuntu 10.04 from an external harddrive. I used unetbootin to create a bootable partition with the ubuntu setup on it. But it doesn't boot from the external harddrive. There seems to be no MBR... Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Rave1> sebsebseb,  thnks I will just live without the volume icon
<TBotNi1> acicula_: I know I did, did you not see my "?"
<ritimbaks> sebsebseb:  that site you told me is for Karmic Repositories, is it a problem for me using lucid ?
<sebsebseb> ritimbaks: uh what? did I? what?
<konner> How do I install icons?
<acicula_> TBotNi1, i guess not
<pat109> please tell me, how to change system-ready sound
<p1und3r> acicula_ with or without the change to /etc/modules "nvidia" kernel module fails to load
<sebsebseb> konner: you can from the repo
<Guest72040> sebseb thanks any way:)
<konner> orly.
<sebsebseb> konner: quite a lot of icon packs and other themes in there
<konner> hm
<konner> I downloaded them already
<konner> Just don't know how to install
<anom01y> anyone solve the Plymouth Nvidia bug yet ?
<sebsebseb> konner: then once you got the icon packs
<mot> DOES ANYONE KNOW THUNDERBIRD???
<joaopinto> !caps | mot
<ubottu> mot: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> konner: you can customize a theme, and tell it to use the icons
<funkyHat> Nullifi3d: not really, not like GDM used to be customisable. It was changed by the Gnome project upstream. Completely rewritten due to security issues
<konner> I got a theme installed but it requires the icon pack i just got
<acicula_> p1und3r, can you try sudo service gdm stop && sudo modprobe nvidia && sudo service gdm start
<konner> okay
<TBotNi1> mot: What level
<anom01y> mot: yeah
<p1und3r> acicula_ yeah brb ill try tha
<antibody> hi all, how can I edit grub2 boot order? I saw the scripts..and they are huge to edit
<Nullifi3d> funkyHat: meh. anything close to that functionality planned?
<sebsebseb> dhikr: oh your doing 10.04 in Virtualbox?
<mot> I need help with a export/import issue
<antibody> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<joaopinto> !grub2  | antibody
<ubottu> antibody: please see above
<Twitch> are there any cons to running ubuntu through VirtualBox [like I am right now] other than having some hardware compatibility issues?
<antibody> obrigado joao
<sebsebseb> Twitch: of course
<TBotNi1> mot: Address book?
<anom01y> mot: thats kinda beyond me, my system is still downgrading
<sebsebseb> TBotNi1: espesaily with Windows as the host OS
<anom01y> mot: can't help sorry
<modalon> Rave1: Are you convinced probs coming frm pulseaudio?
<Twitch> and, obviously, having to split your RAM and CPU a bit
<funkyHat> Nullifi3d: I don't think so
<sebsebseb> TBotNi1: Which it is I assume?
<sysdoc> antibody, startup-manager maybe what your looking for
<AbuMaia> Hey guys.  My dmesg is crammed full of this message: "option: option_instat_callback: error -84"  What's going on, and what can I do about it?
<Nullifi3d> kk
<Nullifi3d> thanks anyway
<p1und3r> acicula_ sudo modprobe nvidia returned no value
<acicula_> p1und3r, thats good
<sebsebseb> !info startup-manager
<ubottu> Package startup-manager does not exist in lucid
<Rave1> modalon, well I have uninstalled it and sound was fine
<modalon> Have to do that also...
<Jowi> konner, you can put the icons in /home/username/.icons/themefolder or system wide in /usr/share/icons/themefolder
<dhikr> sebsebseb no, i do windows xp sp2 in sun virtual box
<p1und3r> acicula_ why would i lose the kernel module "nvidia" after rebooting thats the prob
<sebsebseb> Twitch: see above, I messaged wrong person a few times
<mot> TBotNi1 Check your private chat....I have a question on import/export.
<Twitch> oh, alright. haha.
<TBotNi1> sebsebseb: That's mot's address book problem.  Mine is the ACT to VTiger convert.  Just can't export the data, since never learned clipper and that is what ACT 6.x is written in.
<Grizzy> Helloooo....
<modalon> It's really strange:9.10 worked in the beginning
<acicula_> p1und3r, dunno
<sebsebseb> TBotNi1: yes I messaged you by mistake, I meant to message Twitch
<Twitch> yes, i'm running Windows XP pro as my host
<p1und3r> acicula_ and i got the same error message when using 173 drivers without the change to /etc/modules
<red> clear
<Twitch> ubuntu lucid is guest
<acicula_> p1und3r, does x work with the module loaded?
<red> oops :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> easiest way to move the X _ box from the left to the right is to?
<modalon> Do you think it may be depend on the kernel?
<p1und3r> acicula_ yeah im in X now
<acicula_> p1und3r, whats the error?
<joaopinto> !controls | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<p1und3r> acicula_ failed to load module "nvidia"
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<acicula_> p1und3r, when starting X?
<p1und3r> acicula_ yea on initial boot, until i reinstall the binary
<ddfire> hi
<modalon> so it is bad translated
<p1und3r> acicula_ once the binary has been ran, i can then start x normally until i shut down
<AbuMaia> Hey guys.  My dmesg is crammed full of this message: "option: option_instat_callback: error -84"  What's going on, and what can I do about it?
<AcolyteVersion1> Hate to pester the community for help, but this is driving me crazy.  I should be able to mount a CIFS / SAMBA Windows share via computer name, right?
<modalon> Can you fix it with an older kernel?
<sebsebseb> Twitch: anyway Ubuntu inside Windows, for only testing, that's okish, but in the long run NO!
<AntiProxy> i seem to be having a problem with Evolution mail client since i upgraded to 10.04 last night.. it randomly segfaults by itself, even when it's in the background doing nothing.. is it a known issue? any known workarounds yet?
<acicula_> p1und3r, but like now after modprobing nvidia it does not allow you to start x?
<ddfire> how i set kdm as a login manager? thanks
<acicula_> AcolyteVersion1, yeah
<p1und3r> acicula_ yeah
<TBotNi1> Got 2 version of VTiger one on CentOS the other on Ubuntu.  Using the U-Box for all the hammering, but think my admin set up the CentOS box for "live"
<sebsebseb> Twitch: also if you were to run Windows inside Ubuntu, you would actsauly get a major security advantage
<radar3d> Question: How can I get it to reload the path without rebooting?
<sebsebseb> ddfire: simple
<acicula_> p1und3r, hmm weird
<sebsebseb> ddfire: install kdm, then it should ask which one to use, and do KDM
<AcolyteVersion1> I can mount fine via IP address, but have no luck at all mounting via computer name / host name.  An nmblookup resolves the hostnames for me, but when applying to a mount command, I get a "cannot resolve hostname" error
<p1und3r> acicula_ yeah very
<Twitch> the biggest reason I don't primarily dual-boot is because I have dial-up. to get everything on ubuntu just the way i want it with such a horrible connection would be very agonizing
<ddfire> sebsebseb, kdm is allready installed
<AcolyteVersion1> So, it is possible - awesome.  I can live with knowing I'm doing something wrong.  Now to just educate myself.
<Twitch> everything i want so that i wouldn't have to have windows at the ready, i mean
<destroth> Ok so the dkpg error I recieved told me to use this command: sudo dpkg --configure -a    then I recieved an error at the end of the command Errors were encountered while processing: gcalctool, The initial error also said please report.
<acicula_> p1und3r, then i dont know what to try, i havent tinkered with nvidia binary drivers for awhile
<ddfire> sebsebseb, i installed xubuntu package over kubuntu, and now i havent the shutdown button on kde
<sebsebseb> ddfire: this is one way to do it, altough I expect there is another.  remove/purge gdm, and it will probably use KDM as default,   or  remove both, and then install kdm
<p1und3r> acicula_ i appreciate you trying man i do :D
<modalon> p1und3r: try an older rkernel
<sebsebseb> ddfire: don't know about that issue, you could try #kubuntu  or maybe #xubuntu or well both, though
<p1und3r> modalon if i boot in to 9.10 it will work :|
<destroth> and it is still stalling on perparing to upgrade, anyone have a solution?
<modalon> yes of course. My soundcard also stopped after the newest kernel :-)
<p1und3r> modalon: im using the driver right now so frustrating :D
<p1und3r> modalon: and im 10.04, if i reboot its all gone
<wildbat> cxzdsaewq
<modalon> p1und3r: are you shure, you have seperate kernelmodules?
<[1]cla> Upgrade 9.10 to 10.4 failed, no video. Had to install 9.10 w/ ?safe graphics?, thought upgrade would preserve setting, what now?
<wildbat> oops wrong keybroad ;p
<p1und3r> modalon: erm no
<shane2peru> ok, does anyone know how to get two way syncing with evolution and google calendar?
<adi1> hi all. fresh install ubuntu10.04 dell inspiron 6400 c2d 2ghz 1mb ram, ati x1300. dual boot with windows xp. once avery three boots ubuntu gives me the black screen. the only output is a line of corruption on the top and this: "Found unsupported phy Catalog 5,type4, Revision" any one any idea? thanks
<funkyHat> shane2peru: add your google calendar as a calendar to evolution
<shane2peru> funkyHat, did that, and when I try to copy stuff over, it compain
<adi1> the only thing i can do after that black screen is forced shutdown
<modalon> p1und3r: or was this question crappy?
<sebsebseb> adi1: oh actsaul boot up issue? before you get log in screen?
<p1und3r> modalon: no just above my knowledge of linux
<adi1> there is no login screen
<sebsebseb> adi1: uh what? there should be
<funkyHat> shane2peru: when you added the calendar did you set the type as google?
<adi1> it logins automatically
<p1und3r> modalon: im no pro but i don't know what you mean by separate kernel modules
<Pelo> evening folks,  what'S the kernel in lucid ?
<p1und3r> 2.6.32-21-generic
<delemi> pelo: http://e-articles.info/e/a/title/What-Is-the-Kernel/
<modalon> p1und3r: each kernelimage needs it's own modules
<adi1> seb: i put it to login automatically
<shane2peru> funkyHat, yep, and if I put something on the google calendar (on the web), it reads it, however I can't copy something over to it from my evolution calendar to my google calendar in evolution
<sebsebseb> Pelo: uname -r will tell you
<Pelo> delemi, I mean what kernel number
<adi1> but this is very disturbing
<gareth__> Hi all
<modalon> if something is gone wrong with compilation and/or configuration you have to make shure that everything has gone right
<delemi> pelo: sorry lots of noobs today
<gareth__> anyone here any good with Wine and the latest version of Ubuntu?!
<Pelo> sebsebseb, I'M not using lucid,  which is why I 'm asking,  I'll be upgrading at the end of the week when I get my new comp
<sebsebseb> gareth__: if you want wine app help #winehq is the place to go
<mfox> Hi guys
<delemi> gareth_:
<gareth__> Done a bit of searching and can't seem to find the solution to my problem.
<funkyHat> shane2peru: oh ⢁| not sure I've ever tried that
<Gryllida> mfox, hi
<gareth__> ah, thanks sebsebseb
<delemi> gareth_: what is the ?
<Pelo> gareth__, just state your issue and see if someone can help
<con-man> how to open rar in linux
<p1und3r> modalon: yea i read that the nvidia binary doesnt fully work with 10.04, but i dunno how to fix it p
<sebsebseb> gareth__: np
<shane2peru> funkyHat, ok, well, thanks anyway.
<Pelo> con-man, sudo apt-get install unrar and then right lcick the file
<mfox> im using, 9.04, wanna move to 10.04, so i cant directly upgrade...
<gareth__> Application loads perfectly. No mouse pointer. Looking online it recommends to add a line to my xorg.conf file, but I dont have one
<mot> Thunderbird only gives me the option of importing mail from communicator 4.?...I need to import from a thunderbird file?
<Pelo> so anyeone  kernel number in lucid please ?
<modalon> p1und3r: try to manually compile it
<mfox> how can i save my applications installed and files from losting ?
<p1und3r> modalon: that's a friggin good idea, let me try that
<theGman> What is the command to install apache,php and mysql all at once or am stuck doing them one at a tim?
<sebsebseb> mfox: 9.04 really is better than 10.04 in certain ways
<delemi>  2.6.32-21-generic
<TheMozart> Can someone please help me to get my Canon Pixma IP1500 working on Ubuntu?
<joaopinto> mfox, the upgrade will not delete your data
<Pelo> delemi, thank you
<delemi> pelo:  2.6.32-21-generic
<sebsebseb> mfox: also for some people or computers 10.04 is a bad idea, for various reasons
<modalon> p1und3r: i had that trouble several times with alsa and ATi graphics. I often realized it wasn't compiled right automagically
<mfox> joaopinto: how can i upgrade grom 9.04 to 10.04 ?! there's no guide on website
<AbuMaia> Hey guys.  My dmesg is crammed full of this message: "option: option_instat_callback: error -84"  What's going on, and what can I do about it?
<mfox> from *
<sebsebseb> modalon: plus if you upgrade a 9.04 Ext3 install  through 9.10 to 10.04, no Ext4 for you, but you don't really need that.  No Grub 2 on upgrade either could be installed after woulds, but for most of us it's rather pointless anyway.
<joaopinto> mfox, ALT-F2: update-manager -d
<sebsebseb> whoops  wrong one,  mfox see above
<sebsebseb> modalon: messed up auto complete, didn't want to message you
<mot> Can anybody here help me with a thunderbird issue?
<TheMozart> I just moved from Windows to latest Ubuntu, but printer not detected. Can someone please help me to get my Canon Pixma IP1500 working on Ubuntu?
<mfox> sebsebseb: ok tnx
<p1und3r> modalon: i think nvidia only offers a bin to compile it the wrong way :|
<aj00200> mot: ask in #thunderbird at irc.mozilla.org
<Andrew12> what's the best irc client (with a gui) for Linux? (non-KDE preferred)
<Nic1> Question: I try to install ubuntu from an external harddrive, but I cannot boot from that hard drive to install ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<joaopinto> Andrew12, best is subjective, I like xchat
<sebsebseb> !best | Andrew12
<ubottu> Andrew12: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> Andrew12: there isn't one since xchat isn't that great really
<TheMozart> anyone know where I can get "iP1500Linux.tar.gz" from?
<sebsebseb> Andrew12: more seriosuly xchat is ok, but I don't like it much
<hiexpo> !cannon
<Andrew12> I don't like xchat either
<TheMozart> canon website don;t have it anymore :(
<hiexpo> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<TheMozart> hiexpo: that doesnt help
<jsec> trying to compile a random number test suite from source, and i get a "configure error: cannot compile a simple FORTRAN program!" any ideas?
<TBotNik> All, See I'm not putting my Q's right.  Trying to get 100% off Windows.  Converting ACT to VTiger and need help.  Does anyone have exp with ACT data Extract to MySQL?
<sebsebseb> !irc | Andrew12
<ubottu> Andrew12: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<joaopinto> jsec, did you install fortran ?
<TheMozart> hiexpo: im NOT looking for supprted printers, so your links do not help me
<Andrew12> now that sounds useful
<ejv> best huh? irssi is the best. full stop.
<sebsebseb> Andrew12: except as far as I know it's basically this
<sebsebseb> Andrew12: chatzilla add on for Firefox
<mfox> sebsebseb: so i want to have Ext4 and Grub2, so i would install 10.04 by formating my current 9.04, then how can i save from installed applications from lost? any backuping method or such ?
<sebsebseb> Andrew12: xchat or KDE IRC clients such as Konversation, or termianl ones such as irssi and weechat
<modalon> p1und3r:i think there is precompiled code and sources. First i would try to install sources and then do m-a
<zoug> getting error while installing official nvidia drivers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427265/
<jsec> joaopinto, hyuh?
<[1]cla> 9.10 to 10.4 upgrade failure, no video after grub just black screen. Old kernel still works. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> mfox: I am an expereinced user since second release in 2005, and 9.04 may be better for you
<Andrew12> only reason i'm asking is because one of my friends who installed linux wants an irc client, but we can't find any good ones
<joaopinto> mfox, you don't need to remove your /home to reinstall, you can keep it as long you select not to format the partition
<hiexpo> TheMozart, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248745&highlight=ip1500
<p1und3r> modalon: m-a?
<ejv> guis are for the weak, force yourself to use irssi for a week; you'll never return to any other client, EVER again
<sebsebseb> mfox: untill 10.10 in October anyway, 9.04 is still supported untill October
<joaopinto> ejv, right, that was a good joke, get back to past century :)
<sebsebseb> mfox: Do you like the colour purple? Do you want built in features for Facebook or Twitter, for example?
<mfox> sebsebseb: good! :D well when i was trying to install 9.10 everyone said same to me :D lol
<kip> @ejv: irssi is very nice indeed
<sebsebseb> mfox: Do you want to play 3D OpenGL games?  If so which card do you have?
<ejv> i challenge a gui irc client user to move as fast as I can in irssi... ;)
<sebsebseb> mfox: yeah 9.10 was like the Vista of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> mfox: or Windows ME if you like, know what I mean?
<ejv> it just can't be done, point/click is wildy inefficient
<mfox> sebsebseb: i have Intel 4500 video card, its a laptop
<_SKiTZO> ejv: move where?
<p1und3r> sebsebseb thats a bit harsh
<sebsebseb> mfox: However now even 9.10 is quite a bit better than 10.04 in certain ways
<_SKiTZO> ejv: most gui clients have keyboardshortcuts
<_SKiTZO> :P
<ejv> _SKiTZO: between irc channels, private messages, server window etc.
<_SKiTZO> ctrl tab
<_SKiTZO> ?
<sebsebseb> p1und3r: no it's not,  and if you were expereinced enough, you would probably  know :D
<mfox> sebsebseb: got you!
<modalon> in 9.10 with latest kernels problems began
<_SKiTZO> i use opera for irc hehe
<_SKiTZO> its perfect
<joaopinto> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<delemi> xchat
<ejv> ctrl tab is a really awkward keyboard assignment for the left hand, terrible in fact lol
<someoneelse> wow irssi is pretty sweet
<someoneelse> :O
<kip> 10.4 hasn't even been out a week, give it a couple months for the worst bugs to be pounded out
<_SKiTZO> cause it can sync my irc server settings so i never have to do that over
<someoneelse> i dig this :D
<TheMozart> hiexpo: are you even reading my comments????  I told you.. that link is also useless because I cannot find the file "iP1500Linux.tar.gz"
<ejv> someoneelse: run it in 'screen'
<kip> irssi is amazing
<_SKiTZO> and i have irc in tabs just like webpages
<sebsebseb> kip: That's the thing will they be?  as far as I know even 10.04 is only security updates
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<TheMozart> !baiting hiexpo
<mfox> sebsebseb: isnt it faster than 9.04 ?
<sebsebseb> mfox: depends on the computer
<queso> How do I set a static local ip using network-manager?  I currently have 10.0.0.4 through DHCP, but I want it to always be 10.0.0.100
<Kitsune> i have a bit of a complex question, not sure how to ask so i'll just explain the situation.. i have a windowsxpsp1 box and an ubuntu jaunty box, jaunty box is better but stuck with integrated intel gpu...... windows box has nvidia, i wanna play games on the windows box through remote desktop on my jaunty box, but in rdp there is no gpu... at all :/ anyone got any suggestions or anything i need to know/try?
<ejv> when you have 100 channels you're idling in... irssi makes all the difference heheh
<kip> Seb: I personnally haven't had a single issue with 10.4
<mfox> sebsebseb: well my 9.04 is fast enough :P
<sebsebseb> mfox: on the other computer I got 3 seconds or so Plymouth boot up  when it works. Yeah when it works, so not at the moment with a propritary Nivida graphics card driver installed, untill I some how  fix it.
<mfox> sebsebseb: just need installing new kernel, like 2.6.33
<joaopinto> Kitsune, I am not aware of a remote desktop with 3D capabilities, the network link would just be too slow compared to a local graphics card
<_SKiTZO> Kitsune: i think that is a bad idea
<sebsebseb> mfox: so for now  no nivida driver installed, so can't do stuff like OpenGL etc
<delemi> themozart: canon pixma1500 suse10
<delemi> (a portion of "this" is a "copy and paste" from the official howto for suse 9.1)
<delemi> go to
<delemi> http://software.canon-europe.com/index.asp
<delemi> printers and than PIXMA iP1500
<FloodBot4> delemi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delemi> now select linux and your language
<sebsebseb> mfox: you know virtual machines yeah?
<kip> Just use a ati card ;)
<_SKiTZO> Kitsune: 3d cards usually do a lot of stuff on the gpu that is hard to get sendt over a network
<eric0wens> heyy
<eric0wens> suppp
<TheMozart> delemi: hehe
<AcolyteVersion1> Kitsune: The lag on a connection like that would make playing most games borderline impossible.
<eric0wens> first time on here
<mfox> sebsebseb: yeah, and i think i should try 10.04
<sebsebseb> mfox: right bingo yeah
<mfox> sebsebseb: have VBox installed.
<sebsebseb> mfox: download the ISO virtualbox it and try
<sebsebseb> mfox: if you like do other distros even whilst your at it such as Mandriva :)
<Kitsune> im fully aware of the complications, however... i repeat, jaunty box is stuck with integrated intel gpu x.x no way to swap it out.. windows box blows and has annoying keyboard and mouse x.x
<_SKiTZO> Kitsune: well 3d over network will suck more than intel integrated..
<sebsebseb> mfox: I assume you  did a default 9.04 install with Ext3?
<joaopinto> Kitsune, we are not talking about complications, we are talking about something which is not doable from a technical perspective
<TheMozart> delemi: I cannot find "iP1500Linux.tar.gz" on that website you gave me
<[1]cla> irc noob ... is this thing working?
<sebsebseb> [1]cla: yes
<Kitsune> what i basically wanna do is, have the windows box run everything, and just control it from the jaunty box, having it play over like a video or something...
<delemi> themozart: hold on
<FeasibilityStudy> Does Ubuntu have some sort of sleep function that automatically shuts the computer off after a certain idle time?  I ask because I left my PC on last night and when i wake up, it is completely off.  There was no power failure as my router's uptime proves.
<_SKiTZO> Kitsune.. heh there is one wired way to do it: if your intel box has tv input and your windows box has tv output
<_SKiTZO> ;)
<sebsebseb> !vnc > Kitsune
<ubottu> Kitsune, please see my private message
<eric0wens> anyone know any sites for tp2 animated wallpapesr?
<mfox> sebsebseb: yeah! with kernel 2.6.28-18-generic !
<kip> Feasibility: Take a look at your power management settings
<joaopinto> Kitsune, the "control" part that you want means accessing a remote graphical card and get it's capabilities over a network cable, which is. 1000000x slower than the graphical card bus
<Kitsune> (i've seen this work on a weak ubuntu box/vista box combo with fallout3... surely having better equipment than the other person had would help or somehting...)
<eric0wens> dmt anyone?
<TheMozart> delemi: ok, but it's not there :(
<delemi> themozart: term
<delemi> wget http://software.canon-europe.com/files/soft22415/software/iP1500Linux.tar.gz
<sebsebseb> mfox: right well if you had done the optional Ext4 file system which with that verson of Ubuntu isn't perfectly stable, but if you had,  and also text mode as well,  you would have a really great boot up probably
<TheMozart> delemi: wow how did you find it?
<XuMuK> hi there)
<sebsebseb> mfox: if you want Virutalbox 9.04 with Ext4, to see what I mean
<Kitsune> brb
<Libido> athnfjxzgj
<delemi> themozart: it is there I just downloaded it from term
<XuMuK> someone knows how to set plymouth-sunruse as boosplash?
<TheMozart> delemi: term?
<mfox> sebsebseb: i will
<delemi> terminal
<TheMozart> delemi: thanks for your help
<delemi> is it downloading??
<sebsebseb> mfox: I mean since the kernel and such,  optional Ext4 support in  9.04 isn't perfectly stable,  so some people got issues,  however worked great for me, on this computer, but also the other one.
<XuMuK> !plymouth
<sebsebseb> mfox: then when they released 9.10 with Ext4 I thought great, so boot up wil be really fast?
<kip> seb: Ext4 works fine on my box under 10.4
<delemi> themozart: is it downloading?
<sebsebseb> mfox: I tested with Ext3 and Ext4 and didn't  seem to make a difference at all, just the automatic disk checking after 23 or so boots, just like optioanly with 9.04, is faster
<TheMozart> delemi: yes
<delemi> themozart: there is more to the install you should know
<sebsebseb> kip: not sure if it's working ok yet on the other computer after upgading from 9.10, I guess it is though
<mfox> sebsebseb: right
<civix_> Good night!!
<rito> good night
<_SKiTZO> did anyone experience that they have to press a key from time to time to get the install going? it "spaces out" untill i press some key.
<delemi> themozart: To install it you'll have to type the following into the terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal):
<delemi> cd Desktop
<delemi> wget http://software.canon-europe.com/files/soft22415/software/iP1500Linux.tar.gz
<delemi> tar xvzf iP1500Linux.tar.gz
<delemi> cd iP1500
<FloodBot4> delemi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delemi> sudo alien --to-deb *.rpm
<Theravadan> live-magic isn't working: IOError: sh: lh_config: not found
<kip> Seb: oh, I actually upgraded from 8.10
<AcolyteVersion1> CIFS / Windows / Hostname mounting is still alluding me.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MbxRbd3q  Anyone able to point a lowly new comer in the right direction?  Thanks in advance, folks.
<Cammy_> Hi. My themes won't stick.  Whenever I reboot, I get a basic X theme and not the one I've chosen.  Any tips?
<sebsebseb> mfox: if you decide to upgrade to 10.04 well ok sure, so the two features you won't just get, but nevermind.  Also  9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong on you.
<joaopinto> Cammy_, you mean your gnome theme ?
<Cammy_> Yep!
<sebsebseb> kip: ah yes 8.10 a great release, well ok ethernet woudn't just work on the other computer, but  same thing for XP on there where it needs a driver.
<joaopinto> Cammy_, if you re-login (without rebooting) does it show up ?
<Theravadan> which package provides lh_config?
<Cammy_> If I do that, it pops up the theme selector dialog
<mfox> sebsebseb: i dont wanna install 9.10! it has lots of video card issues...
<TheMozart> delemi: thats not what they say at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248745&highlight=ip1500
<sebsebseb> kip: sad really that it went end of life on April 30th really, but that's how it is,  time goes on.
<sebsebseb> mfox: ah yes for Intel it does
<sebsebseb> !intel | mfox
<ubottu> mfox: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<joaopinto> Cammy_, that's odd
<delemi> themozart: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3832
<sebsebseb> mfox: oh that's 9.04 not 9.10
<Cammy_> I'll say!
<TheMozart> delemi: u were banned for helping me? :(
<mfox> sebsebseb: im thinkg of just upgrading my kernel
<sebsebseb> mfox: no that old kernel 2.6.28 is fine really
<Cammy_> I think I might just reinstall.  It's no biggie.
<sebsebseb> mfox: for most of us
<delemi> themozart: I pasted from a website
<sebsebseb> mfox: not much point upgrading your 9.04 kernel unless you have a proper reason to, e.g. more hardware support
<kip> Seb: It was a very nice distro, I only upgraded to 10.4 after a few of my friends told me that I *have* to upgrade
<civix_> look i have a problem , in my pc have a monitor that is a TV and i don't know how to center the tv, somebody can help me?:O
<Kitsune> blah... ok ummm.. so how do i set the windows box to use vnc? :/ i tried to connect using the protocol and it said "connection refused" soooo.....
<Omen_201> I'm getting "No candidate version found for libdvdcss2" when trying to install. Is there not a version yet for Lucid.
<mfox> sebsebseb: yeah, but any idea how can i upgrade my current Ext3 to Ext4 ?! or i only can reinstall and again losting data.... ?
<TheMozart> delemi: on the website thety say I should: sudo alien *i386.rpm
<eric0wens> anyone know windows mobile pretty good?
<Sereph> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and activated the driver for the nvidia gpu, now the resolution is lower than it was before i activated the driver
<delemi> themozart: either is correct
<_SKiTZO> Kitsune: just install vn server, open the right ports in the firewall and try to connect from linux box
<kip> mfox: You would have to repartition the entire drive
<_SKiTZO> vnc=port 5900 is im not forgetfull
<sebsebseb> kip: Yeah the have to upgrade thing hrm,  well I made sure someone knew about it quite a long while before,  and got her to buy an external hard disk for her data.  However since I haven't contacted her recently,  I think she is still on 8.10, hrm.
<sebsebseb> kip: really should upgrade once a release goes end of life, but a few weeks or so after probably, woudn't really be a big deal.
<mfox> kip: ok
<sebsebseb> kip: end of life, or before it does I mean
<kip> Seb: I did leave 8.10 on my spare laptop to satisfy my nostalgia
<khafra> Why is it that right now, in 2010, I can create a Windows boot usb just by setting the bootable flag and copying the files from the .iso, but ubuntu has a 65 billion step process that's not officially documented, is different on every webpage, and doesn't work?
<sebsebseb> kip:  however of course for installs that aern't  Internet connected, so what if they are out of date
<|Quartz|> Hello. If someelse has use rubyripper and can't use it on lucid (see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462806), my solution is to add the repertories of karmic, and create the file /etc/apt/preferences containing this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427272/ . With this method, rubyripper works fine on lucid :)
<mfox> khafra: but i think windows is more undocumented !!
<sebsebseb> !usb | khafra
<ubottu> khafra: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<delemi> omen_201: installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kip> Seb: all I use on that laptop is firefox and pidgin
<sebsebseb> kip: need to be up to date then with security updates
<khafra> mfox: At least it's easy, and not documented with imaginary things
<sebsebseb> kip: Internet connected operating system installs, should be up to date with security updates.  installs that aren't going on the Internet though,  useauly not much of an issue then.
<kip> Seb: I just don't use it often, I'll upgrade ir later if I need to
<khafra> For instance, that "usb-creator" program on the page ubottu just linked me to?
<khafra> Doesn't exist.
<khafra> I'm running 8.04, and that program does not appear in Synaptic or apt-get
<eric0wens> is there a windows mobile chat?
<kip> Seb: I always keep the latest stable release on my desktop and my primary laptop
<pumpy> does the minimal cd support full system encryption?
<sebsebseb> eric0wens: maybe on here, but I don't think so, however there is ##windows
<delemi> khafra: usb-creater-gtk
<eric0wens> can you make your own chat?
<sebsebseb> kip: Newer is not always better!
<khafra> delemi: Thanks, but that doesn't show up either, even after enabling community and multiverse
<delemi> eric0wens: you can private chat
<eric0wens> shoot
<Andrew12> the Minimal CD is kind of annoying... Ubuntu should have a real net-install
<Andrew12> -_-
<eric0wens> anyone know anything about touch pro 2?
<pumpy> does the minimal cd support full system encryption?
<sebsebseb> pumpy: maybe, but
<pumpy> yes?
<Andrew12> heh
<sebsebseb> pumpy: if that goes wrong on you, you will lose your data, also it may not be as secure as you think it is,  there was an article about that
<khafra> delemi: Any idea where I can download a binary or something?
<eric0wens> any xbox 360 owners?
<vinpan> i have 3 computers, one xp one win 7 and my laptop ubuntu ( file sharing ) i can get into the xp computer ( files show ) but the win 7 ( no files show ), what can i do?
<sebsebseb> !ot | eric0wens
<ubottu> eric0wens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Andrew12> what does an xbox have to do with ubuntu? -.-
<randomusr> is openoffice 3.2 available in backport?
<kip> Seb: True, but I have never had a problem with a new ubuntu release. It's only my personal desktop, and I always back up my entire system before an upgrade
<pumpy> sebsebseb: could you please link me to the article
<randomusr> is openoffice 3.2 available in backports?
<eric0wens> alot
<eric0wens> anyone willing to talk private chat me
<Scunizi> If I'm dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu will the uuid's of partitions in fstab be the same on both machines?
<eric0wens> got some questions only electronic masterminds though
<sebsebseb> pumpy: it would probably take a while to find, so  I guess I won't, however I think it was basically saying how for example the SWAP space won't be encrypted, so things won't be that secure
<pumpy> sebsebseb: I don't think you know about ubuntu LVM LUKS encryption, do you?
<pumpy> swap is encrypted
<Richiie> Anyone here knows where the Option in Amsn for Embed webcam in Chat windows is ?
<sebsebseb> pumpy: no not much if anything really, however this article sure did
<eric0wens> any masterminds?
<khafra> delemi: lenny/sid, no version of usb-creator that I can see anywhere
<vinpan> i have 3 computers, one xp one win 7 and my laptop ubuntu ( file sharing ) i can get into the xp computer ( files show ) but the win 7 ( no files show ), what can i do?
<Richiie> i cant find the option, to embed webcam in chat windows for Amsn is, anyone has a clue ?
<Scunizi> eric0wens: just ask a question
<acicula> pumpy, the minimal netloads the debian-installer which lets you create fde volumes
<delemi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/usb-creator/download
<sebsebseb> pumpy: let's see if I can find it
<kip> Seb: running a new release has a minimal risk
<delemi> khafra: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/usb-creator/download\
<Guest40262> vinpan, what error do you get on the Win7 machine?
<pumpy> acicula: fde volumes?
<khafra> delemi: Thanks, hope that works
<sebsebseb> pumpy: ok that was easy, and it's about the problems with full disk encryption
<FeasibilityStudy> How can I change the system over from etric to Imperial?
<FeasibilityStudy> metric*
<acicula> pumpy, full disk encryption, what you were after
<delemi> khafra: do what I can for you, hope it works
<acicula> pumpy, well full volume encryption anyway
<pumpy> sebsebseb: where is the link?
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<vinpan> well its no a error i can get in to the computer it shows for some reason it dose not show and pictures or files
<Narya> what is the best music player if I want to organize my music collection...is it really rhythmbox?
<KaOSoFt> I was checking this HOWTO, and though it's exactly (mostly) what I was looking for, I want to know if there is a php5-fpm package which doesn't need the dotdeb packages: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-php-5.3-nginx-and-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-debian
<Scunizi> Narya: it's entirely subjective.. however I use amorak
<khafra> delemi: Dependency not satisfiable: python-central (even though I have python-central installed)
<khafra> This sucks.  It won't even tell me what version I need.
<delemi> KHAFRA: I will give you the list
<lampe_> hey i got some problem my grub is mestup how can i reconfigure it ?
<vinpan> should i run samba anyway?
<sebsebseb> pumpy: Why you want to do that anyway?
<Narya> Scunizi: I liked the looks of Amarok but it wouldnt play any of my damn music
<Scunizi> khafra: taking a guess here but you might need a symlink to another location for the program to see it.
<pumpy> sebsebseb: where is the link?
<Scunizi> Narya: what format?
<sebsebseb> pumpy: http://www.stealth-x.com/articles/the-problems-with-full-disk-encryption.php
<Narya> Scunizi: mp3, but I have the restricted-extras
<donri> Can I have dual monitors with compiz? Ubuntu Lucid, ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<modalon> lampe_:grub-probe grub-install /dev/xxx
<Guest40262> vinpan, you likely need to specify the users to share the files too
<delemi> khafra: email address for screen shot
<Scunizi> Narya: restricted-extras from the medibuntu repo's?  you may need to get it there.
<vinpan> now on the xp it shows everything
<Guest40262> vinpan, did you set up home groups on 7?
<Narya> Scunizi: I can play my music just fine in Audacious
<pumpy> sebsebseb: thanks, i apprecicate it
<vinpan> ya file sharing is enabled on it
<GeekSquid> donri: nope, I have that card and I can tell you once you enable the second monitor compiz will not work, unless you have it setup to mirror screens
<Guest40262> vinpan, also, when replying please use my nick for reference thanks
<Tapout> I upgraded ubuntu and now I have a grub recovery screen.. is this common enough that ya'll have steps on how to fix it?
<Scunizi> Narya: that's weird.. I have no issues with amorak and mp3.. but I'm still on 9.10
<vinpan> how?
<Guest40262> type the portion of my name and use tab
<sebsebseb> pumpy: ok no problem,  however I hope you don't want to full disk encrypt,  since data that you shoudn't have on there at all.
<donri> GeekSquid: I have the same, but I'm wondering if there's something one can do about it (like xinerama or whatever).
<Scunizi> Tapout: did you upgrade from 9.10 and was that upgraded from 9.04 etc?  trying to find out ifyou have grub2 or 1 installed.
<Sereph> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 and activated the driver for the nvidia gpu, now the resolution is lower than it was before i activated the driver
<joeseph> hello!
<pumpy> sebsebseb: I didn't understand that
<Sereph> !hello | joeseph
<ubottu> joeseph: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<leo_> test
<Scunizi> Sereph: did you check in System>Preferences>resolution to see if you could bump it up?
<leo_> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<Tapout> Scunizi, I upgraded from 9.10 i think, i was always current to the latest
<Tapout> so .. 9.11
<Tapout> 9.10
<bobby> hi, trying to install u on an hp laptop, partitions are hp tools / main drive / recovery / hp media. i've shrunk the main partition but the u installer only sees all the partitions after the main partition as one big partition - why?
<Sereph> Scunizi: i see no resolution option
<joeseph> I just finished setting up dual boot with win 7 and Ubuntu
<lampe_> grub is installing and installing but nothing happends its just blinking
<Scunizi> !grub2 | Tapout  this is the best I can do.
<ubottu> Tapout  this is the best I can do.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<GeekSquid> donri: I have tried, ... major limitation of cheap video cards, I don't see a way to get dual vid + 3D/OpenGL working on the 200m
<AcolyteVersion1> With samba, I've got an NMBLookup that can resolve a hostname, but when I try to do the actual mount, it I get an error saying it can't resolve the hostname.  Any ideas?  Sorry, is may be evident, I'm pretty new to Samba and trying to make Linux and Windows play nicely together.
<bobby> new laptop so i don't want to remove the hp partitions just yet - any ideas?
<Scunizi> Sereph: first after activating the nvidia drivers did you logout or reboot?  if so you might want to install nvidia-settings
<Sereph> Scunizi: i rebooted and it is installed.
<ExceptionIO> Sereph: You should open the nvidia-settings program, by pressing ALT+F2 and writing gksudo nvidia-settings
<ExceptionIO> Sereph: gksu nvidia-settings
<oly562> how can i install a kde program using gnome and not load the entire KDE suite or desktop programs? i just want one program.
<kevr> grub2 is just horrible
<kevr> absolutely horrible
<oly562> from aptitude
<Scunizi> oly562: just install the program.. it will only install the dependancies it needs to run..
<aliendude3500> hey guys... mind helping me with a quick question -- I have no sound when playing Osmos Demo or World of Padman. I think both games use OpenAL. I have a 5.1 surround sound speaker setup if that matters. I can hear sound in almost everything, but I think certain programs haven't been playing sound ever since Ubuntu transitioned to pulseaudio. Any ideas?
<Sereph> ExceptionIO: every time i click inside that it moves around making it impossible to click on any buttons
<kevr> oly562> the program will use kde engine, but not the de
<oly562> Scunizi: last time i did that it loaded the entire kde env
<Telvana> How well does Ubuntu One work as a file backup? I have about 25gb of files to backup. Is it fast, reliable, and easy to use? I have read around for reviews, but it seems everyone is reviewing the free 2gb setup.
<Scunizi> oly562: it does load a lot.. but not the entire stack
<ExceptionIO> Sereph: inside what? the nvidia-settings ?
<Sereph> ExceptionIO: yes
<Johnny_Smith_14> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<oly562> Scunizi: hmm i dont trust it lol
<Scunizi> oly562: what program do yo want?
<kevr> oly562> why even use a kde proggy :P
<oly562> alternative way? maybe goto the site and tar
<aliendude3500> Johnny_Smith_14, try /join #ubuntu-fr ;)
<kevr> there are many x/gnome progs to replace..
<kevr> oly562> if you use the sites build..itll require the same things
<oly562> kevr: no good equiv i see in apt-get that is better... more features so forth, gui driven
<Sereph> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Scunizi> oly562: you'll still be met with many dependancies
<ktzqbp> Telvana: Ubuntu One's paid service is pretty expensive for what you get. perhaps consider getting a paid google apps account for google docs storage, and just store as a gzip?
<kevr> just because its a package vs source doesnt change it
<oly562> kerv: not just the libs?
<kevr> oly562> oh, gui guy.
<kevr> nevermind.
<Danacrine> how you change your nick name
<ExceptionIO> oly562: depends on which program do you need
<Scunizi> oly562: what program?
<kevr> the libs yes, but itll also build what you need
<oly562> sniffer
<kevr> yeah it really depends on the prog.
<Sereph> Danacrine: /nick newnick
<oly562> for wireless
<brontosaurusrexw> Danacrine: /nick iLikeMyNewNick
<kevr> there are great sniffers, non-kde..
<kevr> my personal favorite: ssh 192.168.1.1, cat /var/log/messages
<oly562> kevr: id like to try this one, but not kde
<aliendude3500> Anyone have any idea how to fix my audio problem? :/
<kevr> :D
<Scunizi> oly562: is that kuberios or something similar?
<Narya> anyone know of a reason that audacious would play my mp3s but amarok wouldnt?
<Andrew12> Johnny_Smith_14: you got that backwards. it's /join ;)
<oly562> kevr:  not a gui only guy ;)
<Telvana> ktzqbp: I had considered using that, but it seems that Ubuntu One does have some nice features ... what scares me is the fact that some of those features are currently not working.
<bobby> btw, just hating the new theme to ubuntu
<mfox> oly562: use aircrack or kismet for sniffing WiFi
<kevr> oly562> there was a program i had that was a cli sniffer with ncurses, it was completely awesome
<SDonatas> Hi everyone, maybe someone can help me out a bit. I accidently removed one of the couchDB desktop keys and my evolution contacts sync stopped working, it returns message - ...wrong server or wrong URI
<mfox> oly562: more advanced :)
<Scunizi> oly562: kismet was what I was thinking
<bobby> it's awful, and what's with the icons on the left for windows. way to go for confusing your users
<sebsebseb> bobby: yes I don't like them much either myself the black or grey, luckily human can still be installed from the repo :)
<ExceptionIO> bobby: everybody could say the same thing about anything they imagine
<kevr> mfox> i think he meants network sniffer..for the packets going in and out
<GeekSquid> Narya: amarok uses the xine engine, where as audacious uses gstreamer... install xine libs
<kevr> not to crack keys.
<sebsebseb> !controls | bobby
<ubottu> bobby: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Narya> GeekSquid: thanks!
<oly562> Scunizi: yah i want to use kismet
<Scunizi> Tapout: did you upgrade from 9.10 and was that upgraded from 9.04 etc?  trying to find out ifyou have grub2 or 1 installed.
<triptych> sereph ------ thanks
<Telvana> sebsebseb: Believe it or not the new theme is kinda growing on me ...
<oly562> i used to use it for other things on freebsd
<aliendude3500> When trying to start audio, Osmos displays "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" in my terminal, what can I do to fix this?
<sebsebseb> bobby: loads of people complained when they moved the icons to the left, there's a famous bug thread on launchpad,  what's worse in an odd order.   They were also going to do it for all themes which is even worse, but then it was decided only for the two new Canoncial themes.
<bobby> sebsebseb: i'm just saying after going with the right for so long they shouldn't just be moved to the left by defaykt
<Scunizi> oly562: having the kde libs won't hurt your system
<bobby> default
<oly562> Scunizi: no, not kuberios
<sebsebseb> bobby: indeed at  that
<mfox> kevr: but i thought he said sniffer for wireless !
<Narya> Geeksquid: where could I find those? just google and go from there?
<oly562> swscanner
<kevr> mfox... what ur talking about is not sniffing
<sebsebseb> bobby: unless they have a proper reason to, and no  that Shuttleworth wants to do some Gnome editing in 10.10 where the buttons should be, is not a good enough reason to do it already in 10.04
<kevr> it's challenging and cracking
<Telvana> I think there was a term command you could use to force the buttons back onto the right again.
<mfox> kevr: so he/she could use wireshark anyway
<ExceptionIO> bobby: You can customize to what you like, this is linux!
<GeekSquid> Narya: Synaptic Package Manager in System > Admin
<Loshki> I notice that I have daemons named jfsIO, jfsCommit and jfsSync running. Nothing in init.d seems to start them. Anyone know what they are and where they came from?
<kevr> yeah
<kevr> oly562> tryout wireshark
<Narya> Geeksquid: thanks
<kevr> thats the prog i was lookin for
<kevr> :)
<kevr> thank mfox for that
<FloodBot4> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oly562> Scunizi: i dont like having extra fat
<bobby> sebsebseb: so what are you saying? are they goign back to the right?
<mfox> kevr: your welcome
<bobby> it doesn't feel like gnome / ubuntu any more
<oly562> Scunizi: and actually it might
#ubuntu 2010-05-04
<sebsebseb> Telvana: I tried and tried when testing Ubuntu 10.04 in development to like the default black theme, but I kind of do, but then open Firefox and things look way to black for my likeing.
<bobby> and the "move to the deleted folder" or whatever - seriously?
<Scunizi> oly562: then you have a choice to make.. we all get a little fat eventually :)
<sebsebseb> bobby: no they aren't
<sebsebseb> bobby: this is only the start of it, they want Ubuntu to be more like Mac OS X
<kevr> oly562> you might tryout wireshark m8.
<demifuror> hello, how can i make empathy launch on system startup?
<bobby> sebsebseb: yeah that was my firstr thought
<sebsebseb> bobby: maybe in Gnome 3 they will be on the right, but probably not for the Canonical themes.
<bobby> i'd drop ubuntu and go with debian in a heartbeat
<oly562> so my original question needs rephrasing, what is a nice gui driven wireless sniffer designed for wireless networks that my son could use, he is 9
<mfox> sebsebseb: thats BAD
<oly562> something simple
<rick_> how do i get the cpu scaling monitor in 10.04 to default to ondemand instead of performance when i boot my pc?
<oly562> pretty yet featured
<Telvana> ok, well I have found one serious dealbreaker with Ubuntu One. It requires me to use Firefox to sync my favorites. No dice. I have been a pretty big fan of Chrome lately. =(
<sebsebseb> mfox: They want Ubuntu to compete more properly against Mac OS X
<kevr> oly562> ..what do you mean by sniffer m8
<running_rabbit07> No, they want Ubuntu to be like ubuntu!
<bobby> i'm setting up a new system, and didn't like kubuntu - absolutelly awful, ubuntu was going to be my savior, but now i'm unsure
<kevr> looking at the network packets, or cracking wireless?
<ktzqbp> Telvana: fair enough then, if ubuntu one's got features you like. I don't have experience with the paid service myself sorry :)
<sebsebseb> !controls | bobby
<oly562> i have wireshark ethereal so forth, not what i want for him
<mfox> oly562: use wireshark
<oly562> just something simple
<kevr> i see.
<lee_> I deleted my intel_drv.so driver now the highest my resolution is 1024x768? Is there anything I can do
<bobby> ubuntu is becoming commercial - free 2gb space
<oly562> mfox: he is 9
<sebsebseb> bobby: indeed
<bobby> it feels dodgy and wrong
<oly562> not simple enough
<kevr> oly562> if hes 9, why does he need a packet sniffer?
<GeekSquid> lee_: reinstall xorg-video-intel
<kevr> i doubt he can even understand what he'd be seeing
<sebsebseb> bobby: 9.10 was the start of the commerlisation, more will be coming
<oly562> kevr: i dont think that is relates, think of it as a toy
<lee_> GeekSquid how?
<kevr> ahh
<kevr> gotcha.
<oly562> i gave him my old linux lappy
<Telvana> ktzqbp: Do you know of any other file backup utilities kinda like (GASP) Mozy that will work with Linux? I suppose I could always get some hosting space that has SSH access and just rdiff it.
<bobby> sebsebseb: i've only used 8, and was happy with that
<kevr> oly562> you could setup wireshark for him so that its a few clicks and ready to go..
<sebsebseb> bobby: well Canonical is a for profit company they want to make money,  so that's ok, but depending on how they do it,  they will annoy certain users, and others will really like it
<kevr> making it simple
<bobby> i think it may be time for me to look elsewhere then
<oly562> i would like to also purchase a prism2 usb or pcle card with that chipset for him to play around with
<sebsebseb> bobby: well there's Debian sure,  and  Mandriva and loads of great other distros out there
<oly562> kevr: wireshark is info kill lol
<Narya> can I run KDE based games on gnome?
<bobby> sebsebseb: i understand, but then why contribute your time freely to dev for an os so they can make money from what you do
<kevr> alright, alright
<sebsebseb> Narya: yes
<lee_> GeekSquid also the reason why I deleted it I wasn't able to see the login screen in lucid, it just went to a black screen
<oly562> now that you know, other suggestions
<kevr> :P
<bobby> it'll kill the community
<bobby> never tried mandriva
<Narya> sebsebseb, thanks!
<sebsebseb> bobby: Are you a dev?
<conner> alrighty, im in need of some more help someone, i got a dell desktop with a wireless linksys card in it, well ive tried running xubuntu, pupy arcade, the Gadget Os, and everything, but none of them will use to wirelsess card
<kevr> oly562> im still looking for another one i used to use...
<running_rabbit07> It is nice to see ubuntu get bashed in the ubuntu help irc
<kevr> it was really great
<oly562> k
<kevr> and simple
<Loshki> running_rabbit07: :-)
<Guest49523> Can anyone help me with Python? I have a simple question
<kevr> like you need :P
<bobby> i remember this one great windowsey nice-looking pc-linux i think
<bobby> sebsebseb: no, but i've thought abotu it
<oly562> i was thinkin bout the kde desktop for him, but the new 9.10 look is too much, he likes gnome better
<oly562> father like son ;)
<sebsebseb> bobby: Going off topic even more,  and probably not really the best place to say this,  but maybe you should find out about Canonicals copy right assignment as well.
<kevr> oly562> tried out darkstat?
<ubuntu_mad> Can someone PM to advise on this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bobby> sebsebseb: i've dev'd for other open source projects though :)
<kevr> meh actually
<oly562> no
<Kitsune> currently playing pwi on windows box from jaunty box using vnc, the update rate is so slow its impossible to play on the jaunty box, however, with a mounted monitor above the jaunty box connected to the windows box, the annoying mouse/keyboard problem is now solved ^~^ thankies for the help.
<kevr> darkstat is a bitch to setup
<kevr> forget it.
<bobby> sebsebseb: they own and can sell everything you do?
 * kevr continues looking
<oly562> why?
<FloodBot4> kevr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oly562> gnu?
<FyreFoX> hi since upgrading to lucid, my keyboard seems to get stuck on random key and repeats. in the end I have to reboot. have tried several keyboards since
<kevr> no, it works through hosting a local web server on a non-standard port
<vinpan> i can get into my network and when i go to files nothen shows. can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> bobby:  no not exactly, but sort of for some of the apps
<kevr> then access the network analyzer through web
<kevr> it runs as a daemon
<oly562> i have a web server
<AcolyteVersion1> Aha!  I finally got the Windows hostname mounting working!
<cordell> Can some1 give me the web address on how to fix grub so it detects my other partition. Thanks
<bobby> does mandriva have the same deb package management?
<kevr> yes, it runs its own web server, on a non standard port..
<oly562> ill take note of that,, darkstat
<sebsebseb> bobby: no it uses RPM
<kevr> f.e, if you want to look at darkstat
<bobby> i looked at suse but really didn't like theirs
<kevr> http://localhost:8080
<kevr> or whatever
<oly562> ic
<oly562> yah, that would work
<oly562> i want him to work with apache
<AcolyteVersion1> Had to install Winbind and edit /etc/nsswitch.conf
<bobby> i'm really liking the debs, though some of them are awfully out of date
<sebsebseb> bobby: nice graphical control centre and so on as well
<Reilithion> FyreFoX: Have you noticed any odd messages on boot?  Perhaps something about udev?
<kevr> ah
<running_rabbit07> cordell, sudo update-grub
<kevr> this thing runs its >own< tcp web
<kevr> not through another server
<AcolyteVersion1> That... wasn't obvious.  But got there in the end.  No idea if this is the proper way of doing things, but hey, it works.
<oly562> its it apt-get
<oly562> is it
<bobby> you think u will lose a lot of users over this?
<Nullifi3d> how do you change the color of the splash screen?
<conner> can anyone help me with the wireless on my desktop?
<kevr> should be in there
<oly562> sb
<vinpan> should i install samba anyway
<oly562> brb
<kevr> not sure, im running arch
<bobby> with linux, jumping ship is trivial
<sebsebseb> bobby: let's continue in pm
<ktzqbp> Telvana: that would work... I've seen some favourable comments about Dropbox (http://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx) around the place, so maybe that's worth a look too
<bobby> though i can understand the long run to compete as a serious os
<bobby> sebsebseb: why? this is related to #ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> bobby: 1. we are off topic 2.  this kind of convo isn't really  the best one to have in this channel
<Guest49523> In PyShell, how do I make it so I can do multi-line coding with out it interpreting every line
<ubuntu_mad> dropbox is great
<Guest40262> is openoffice 3.2 available in backports?
<vinpan> dropbox there is a hack to trick it to host ur website
<oly562> its a stand alone prog, it doesnt look like from synaptic description that it requires anything,,, ill try it out
<oly562> brb
<rick_> can anyone tell me how to get my pc to default to ondeamd instead of performance on the cpu scaling?
<bobby> why, it's ubuntu, and it's honest criticism. i have been an ubuntu user for 2 years or so now, my opinion matters ;)
<ubuntu_mad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent I dont know which one to choose
<conner> ... how can i get my linksys wirelss card in my dekstop to work correctly when running a unix OS?
<sebsebseb> bobby: well if we continue long enough in here, someone will say that we are off topic
<kevr> oly562> vnstat is nice too.
<Reilithion> I have a few problems since upgrading to 10.04.  Most notably, sound no longer works, and I get some strange errors from udevd on boot.  Something about worker [220] did not accept signal -1 ... kill it
<Rolcol> Does Ubuntu automatically change the CPU frequency?
<Guest49523> How do I do multi line coding in pyshel so it doesn't interprest each line individually?
<h00k> bobby: this channel is for Ubuntu support, you are free to discuss this but elsewhere is best, perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> bobby: there we go see
<sebsebseb> hi h00k
<h00k> hello, sebsebseb :)
<oly562> those are terminal progs
<oly562> gui!
<kevr> ah yeah, sorry, forgot :P
<Loshki> hi sebsebseb
<lat> Does anyone here use msmtp to send mail through a bluehost.com server?
<kevr> but darkstat is just a daemon
<sebsebseb> bobby: heh if you want an audiance to complain about Ubuntu and so on, I guess #ubuntu-offtopic will work
<kevr> so he wont even use CLI
<kevr> for that
<GeekSquid> Rolcol: yes, by default if the chip supports it
<Rolcol> :D
<bobby> h00k: i am receiving support, and because of the support i got, i kinda realised that it isn't for me!
<mfox> oly562: i think you should wait till your son got 15 :D
<sebsebseb> bobby: however depending on how it's done, may not last that long in there
<bsmith093> have there been a lot of updates for lucid because im running it and ive barely seen any
<Loshki> lat: No, but I use ssmtp to send mail thru a comcast.com server. It should be broadly similar...
<sebsebseb> yes hi Loshki
<Guest49523> Does anyone know how to turn the interactive mode off in PyShell? So it doesn't interpret each line?
<FyreFoX> Reilithion: no I havent
<GeekSquid> bsmith093: not yet, it is only a week old,
<sebsebseb> bobby: since Ubuntu is based on Debian, it's rather much so like Ubuntu, but with out the commercilisation and such
<oly562> kevr for my own edification, darkstat, do i pipe stdout somewhere or is there a log in /var
<Loshki> Guest49523: weren't you asking about this yesterday?
<vinpan> im connected file sharing but when i go into it no file in the folders not show.
<sebsebseb> !debian | bobby
<bobby> sebsebseb: exactly and is why i'd migrate naturally there
<ubottu> bobby: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<MaximLevitsky> will ubuntu 10.10 mandate gnome-shell?
<bobby> ubuntu is a commercial debian ;)
<kevr> oly562> the program outputs the correct web formats including what its receiving, it probably stores in files
<sebsebseb> bobby: there's a good article  quite recent, about someone who  went back to Debian from Ubuntu,  but yes we are off topic in here
<oly562> mfox: why?
<kevr> then displays depending on the parses
<MaximLevitsky> or compiz will be supported too?
<oly562> mfox: he likes linux
<lat> Loshki, would you please share your .msmtprc? I haven't been able to get it to work.
<kevr> oly562> im glad to see a 9 year old using linux, the new generation will be kickass :)
<Loshki> sebsebseb: got a url for the ubuntu to debian article?
<kevr> 13 year old c/cobol gurus
<oly562> kevr: i just see a process in ps ax
<kevr> yeah?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: I can probably find it, there have been quite a few articles like that
<kevr> because its running as a daemon
<Telvana> kevr: Cobol? =) Brings back fond memories.
<oly562> kerv test monitoring port 22
<oly562> only
<sebsebseb> Loshki: people leaving Ubuntu for another distro, for whatever reason,  recent articles
<mfox> oly562: no i dont mean linux, most sniffers are advanced, command-lines such nvstat or GUI like wireshark shows protocols and headers! he'll confuse!
<kevr> Telvana> i know right? :)
<sebsebseb> Loshki: aritcles/blogs whatever
<kevr> oly562> find out how to monitor a range of ports
<kevr> get the top port, its 65XXX (cant remember the last... might be 65500)
<oly562> mfox: zackly, that is why i mean a nice little pretty fun game like wireless sniffer to watch things go by on the screen
<kevr> 1-65500
<Loshki> lat: ssmtp uses /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf instead. Want to pastebin your  .msmtprc (take out any passwords) and tell me what your problem is?
<oly562> heck i could just run tcpdump for that lol, no i want a pretty little fun gamey gui for him, kinda like DS
<con-man> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<oly562> 65353
<oly562> opps
<kevr> well, sufficite to say.. there aren't any net traffic gui's that act as simple as nintendo ds games
<Loshki> kevr: it's 2^16 - 1 (65535)
<oly562> 65535
<kevr> ah k. ty
<con-man> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<oly562> Loshki: yap
<Nullifi3d> how do you change the color of the splash screen?
<kevr> oly562> you could always code your own simple one
<Ooo> Hi Room..
<kevr> :P
<localgh0st> My sound (via spdif) stopped working after lucid lynx upgrade and all, anyone know some things I should check or read to help me figure this out?
<kevr> in python or something
<oly562> kerv i guess
<localgh0st> It crackles...
<Ooo> i want to delete one of my raid disk..  check out this pastbin
<Ooo> http://pastebin.org/199932
<appa> Hello people, I am having problems getting Lucid Lynx Live CD to boot proper on a computer where I want to install it. Seems after doing a verbose boot that it stops at the cupsd daemon and then nothing. Just dead.
<sebsebseb> Loshki: can't just find it at the moment
<Ooo> i have also installed OS.. so which and how should i delet RAID..
<kevr> oly562> sorry i couldn't find what you needed man, i fail.
<kevr> but i have to go clean up for a short bit
<kevr> be back soon.
<appa> Not very easy to do anything with the Live CD as it isn't installed on the computer yet, so if anyone knows a workaround to get it working please let me know A.S.A.P
<Loshki> sebsebseb: no matter, I'll poke around in google...
<oly562> thanks
<oly562> l8
<jiohdi> appa, you could try the NBR version, it has less stuff and is lighter load, perhaps easier to install, you can get other packages later
<Loshki> localgh0st: it *just* crackles, or you have sound but it's crackly...?
<oly562> im starving, going to take my ubuntu laptop to starbucks, ill be another time
<oly562> l8
<oly562> thanks guys
<sebsebseb> Loshki: well you can get on similar articles maybe  even the one if you search the archive of http://www.linuxtoday.com  link to the archeive is towards the bottom of the page
<vinpan> appa: i had same problem would not boot, so i installed 9.04 and then updated it but it takes a long time
<appa> Jiohdi: Thanks for the suggestion, is that one available on the same page where you get the desktop version?
<localgh0st> Loshki, let me double check, pretty sure it *just* crackles
<sebsebseb> Loshki: articles/blogs whatever
<jiohdi> appa, yes
<Ooo> I have two Disks, i want to free up one of my 80GB hard drive whic is now RAID.. so how and which should i delete ??
<Ooo> http://pastebin.org/199932
<jiohdi> appa, less people seem to want it, so its faster to download as well
<tharvey> anyone know where I can get a users crontab?  I'm restoring files from an offline linux system so 'crontab -l' doesn't access the 'old system'
<appa> Also -- I think Ubuntu should boot proper from the full desktop CD - its quite a turnoff when you want to try it and you come up against a bug.
<localgh0st> Loshki, yup. Nothing discernible.
<appa> Personally I run ArchLinux but this one is for a friend who is new to linux and wants to try it out :)
<jiohdi> appa, NBR is pretty noobie friendly
<running_rabbit07> How does one add Windows to grub when update-grub is not working? http://pastebin.com/tBbgQ5PA
<Reallycool> never installing enlightenment again... is it supposed to try to take over gnome or is that just a glitch?
<p1und3r> acicula_ friggin fixed it by blacklisting nouveau :D w0000t
<Loshki> localgh0st: in that case, I had good luck with the nosound link of this article: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx, but note I had *no* sound, not even crackles, so it might not work for you...
<localgh0st> Loshki, I'll give it a looksee thanks!
<Claudinux> 'night
<appa> yes but don't anybody know what to do to get the GUI to boot proper, is there a way to bypass cupsd entirely during the bootup?
<opop> i'm a little concerned that there hasn't been a 10.04 update on amd64 since thursday.  Also, anyone experiencing repetitive crashes in openoffice?
<Loshki> tharvey: user's crontabs are completely custom. Unless you have a backup, there's no way to know what was in there...
<Ooo> appa: r u using live CD or do you have installed copy of ubuntu ?
<Loshki> appa: why is ArchLinux good enough for you but not for your friend?
<mfox> bye guys
<mfox> tnx
<kevr> ahhh damn
<kevr> he just left and i just found the old program i used
<kevr> perfect one :(
<bluebaron_> My laptop keeps hanging.  The scroll lock starts flashing.  What's the best place to look?
<Loshki> kevr: this channel is notorious for people asking questions and not staying for the answer...
<tharvey> Loshki, found it in /var/spool/cron...
<kevr> :P
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<localgh0st> Loshki, what exactly in that pertains to sound? Am I missing it?
<Loshki> tharvey: very good..
<macman_> hi all .. what does this mean s1.addVariable('config', encodeURIComponent
<kevr> iptraf = win :)
<Loshki> localgh0st: 2nd paragraph, search for 'nosound', there's a link...
<Loshki> I notice that I have daemons running named jfsIO, jfsCommit and jfsSync. Nothing in init.d seems to be responsible for them. Anyone know what they are and where they came from?
<localgh0st> Loshki, oh sorry, I didn't see that as part of the article :3
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: are you using JFS ?
<bluebaron_> anyone know what logs might exist if my system hard crashes, the scroll light starts blinking and the computer is unresponsive.
<bluebaron_> ?
<DarkHelmut> I've just finished the upgrade and my whole screen is "fuzzy" any ideas on how to address this?
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: definitely not!
<maximi89> hi people, Ubuntu Lucid what kernel version use_
<maximi89> ?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image | maximi89
<ubottu> maximi89: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.20.21 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<maximi89> thanks ActionParsnip
<Loshki> DarkHelmut: find out what graphics chip your mobo uses and then see if there's a better driver for it...
<DarkHelmut> Loshki, kk
<DarkHelmut> will start there
<bluebaron_> My laptop keeps hanging.  The scroll lock starts flashing.  What's the best place to look?
<drclue> Anyone know how to fix the broken 9.10 -> 10.04 Ubuntu upgrade, and perhaps a moment to help a fellow through it? I've got a machine that the best I can get out of it right now is an old 9.10 shell prompt and as it uses a USB WiFi connection that won't work either, I'm sorta stumped
<Segfault> Dr.Clue what seems to be the trouble with your wifi?
<Loshki> bluebaron_: hangs are extremely hard to diagnose. Did it run something else previously that didn't hang?
<ActionParsnip> drclue: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drclue> Sefault: Well , it won't connect. I have been able to get it to come up under the Ubuntu CD's test drive mode but thats about it
<Segfault> Did it work in 9.10?
<drclue> Yes
<Segfault> What kind of hardware?
<Segfault> Also is the connection secured?
<balleyne> I'm trying to sync Tomboy notes using sshfs but getting a pretty vague error ("Error connecting", "something went wrong"). Log file is practically empty. Any suggestions?
<TheMozart> is this a proper command I can type in terminal: "$gnome-cups-manager"
<zagabar> How can I forward ports to a computer that is below my servers external IP Through ICS?
<TheMozart> including the $ ?
<ActionParsnip> TheMozart: tab complete it, if it completes then yes
<drclue> After the upgrade , GRUB could not mount the file system, and only the oldest entry in the GRUB list would do anything and only in the shell mode.  The WiFi thing is a netgear USB adapter.
<ActionParsnip> TheMozart: you dont need the $
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip: so the command starts with a dollar $ symbol?
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> TheMozart: just means run as user
<TheMozart> ActionParsnip: so I type the $ first?
<ubuntu_mad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent which one??
<lat> Loshki, here it is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GR3ydvPW
<ActionParsnip> TheMozart: no, just from the first g
<ActionParsnip> TheMozart: try tab completing the command too, makes sure you got it right
<drclue> ubuntu_mad: I'll have to look up which model that was again. Just a sec
<ubuntu_mad> drclue which model...what you mean?
<duli> is upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 recommended? or should I make a fresh install?
<lee_> I deleted my intel_drv.so driver, just to be able to boot into Lucid, but now I would like to install another intel driver is that possible?
<drclue> Yes , I had that model number around here somewhere , it started with a w and ended in a v2 , but I need to look it up again
<ubuntu_mad> duli upgading was straight forward for me
<Richiie> Anyone here whit Amsn that can help me whit a quick question ?
<duli> ubuntu_mad: hum, great to know that...
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to create ad-hoc on ubuntu ? i am trying to create an ad-hoc station from my desktop (ubuntu) and connect my laptop (windows 7) on it, Any idea how?
<aplund> I've just installed 10.04 and updated to grub2.  Now I have no boot splash until X loads.  Is this how things are meant to be?
<drclue> WG111v2 I think the model number is for that USB WiFi stick
<Loshki> lat: is it missing the 'From: ' header? like in http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84928
<ubuntu_mad> drclue i ment which method to put ubuntu on usb
<minjoo> How to command in terminal to see one's graphic card driver version?
<drclue> Oh , no , I did not put unbuntu on the USB stick. The USB stick is a WiFi adapter
<acerimmer> minjoo: ls
<acerimmer> minjoo: lshw
<drclue> The original Ubuntu installation was from a CD mailed to us ForUbUntu
<ubuntu_mad> drclue ok
<mitchell> with the ambience look, is there any way to move the controls to the right side like they always have been? why would you change it now, to confuse people?
<minjoo> thanks acerimmer
<drclue> Dang cats are trying to help me type
<acerimmer> mitchell: ubuntu tweaks will do that
<ubuntu_mad> drclue just looking to know best method to have ubuntu on usb
<captjack> t
<mitchell> acerimmer, well all you have to do is change the controls to another look such as clearlooks or new wave
<greezmunkey> minjoo: try lspci | grep VGA
<mitchell> but that will change the menus as well and controls
<acerimmer> mitchell: good to know
<mitchell> acerimmer, no, it's not good
<captjack> anyone available to help me get my wireless USB working?
<mitchell> it will also change the menus and controls
<minjoo> greezmunkey, Thanks. It Works well
<greezmunkey> minjoo:  :)
<VladimirBG> hmmm, totem's youtube funtionality isn't working in 10.04
<minjoo> greezmunkey, I've just done memo. hehe thanks
<drclue> I'm just looking for the best route to recover from the 9.10 ->10.04 upgrade problem where GRUB cannot mount the OS. I get the message
<drclue> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)    /etc/default/grub
<ubuntu_mad> anyone have ubuntu on a pen drive?
<plouffe> VladimirBG, totem's youtube functionality?
<VladimirBG> yes, totem has a dropdown menu with youtube
<VladimirBG> you can search and watch videos without using browser
<VladimirBG> but it does not work now
<plouffe> VladimirBG, thx, doesn't work for me on 9.10 either
<VladimirBG> it says: The response from the server could not be understood. Please check you are running the latest version of libgdata.
<lampe_> if got some problem i isntalled linux from a usb stick and now grub is only starting when the usb stick is in the laptop!
<plouffe> VladimirBG, same here
<soundconjurer> I'm having an issue getting past the splash screen on my other laptop with Ubuntu 10.04
<soundconjurer> It just dies after loading the splash.
<daftykins> soundconjurer: have a quick google for 'nomodeset'
<Guest62884> Is openoffice 3.2 available in the repos for 9.10?
<lat> Loshki, yes. That seems to be the problem. But that link seems to give no solution. Or did I miss something?
<okidokia_> hi
<ZykoticK9> !info openoffice.org karmic | Guest62884
<ubottu> Guest62884: openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 lpia ppc64 s390x sparc all arm)
<Dmole> anyone know of something like curl/wget that will save a file using Content Disposition filename without getting it twice?
<Guest62884> ZykoticK9, is it available in some back ports repo?
<demifuror> guys, ever sicne ive installed my gfx card using the restricted drivers, teh boot screen of ubuntu is ugly, very low res and poor color quality. how can i make it go back to teh nice boot up image splash screen?
<Josie> So I have this weird issue with my internal dns server, I was wondering if anyone could help? It appears if I try to ping/resolve any hostnames that the internal dns provides, it takes _forever_, but external dns works fine.
<ZykoticK9> Guest62884, no idea.  best of luck.
<Guest62884> lol
<Dmole> Josie: how long for dig?
<acerimmer> lampe: try to reinstall grub to your active partition
<ZykoticK9> demifuror, you might want to have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475
<Loshki> lat: well they (and I) recommend changing to ssmtp. Is that a possibility for you?
<Josie> 2msecs on one client
<drclue> After the Ubuntu 9.10->10.04 upgrade , I simply get the Kernel panic about VFS not being able to mount root fs. The only thing I can get to load at all is Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic in recovery mode, and then when I try to drop to root with networking , several DHCPDISCOVER requests go by and the WG111v2 USB WiFi adapter is never able to make a connection. Sorta up the creek without the paddle otr the boat
<demifuror> ZykoticK9: cheers dude!
<Dmole> Josie: and ms of ping?
<bluefox83> ubuntu keeps auto-mounting a hard drive to a really odd directory: /media/c420de04-c112-48da-bdee-174cf332844c   how the heck do i fix that? O.o
<Josie> Dmole: Excuse me, that's wrong. 909 msecs for dig
<ZykoticK9> demifuror, if you're using nvidia, after making the change verify that your virtual console (f1-f6) still work, if they don't you might want to undo the change(s) you make to correct it
<Dmole> Josie: wow
<lat> Loshki, yes. I'll give ssmtp a try. Thanks. I appreciate the help.
<luis__> I need urgent help: something went totally wrong with the actu to 10.04, some packages are missing, the boot is failing, I try to repair files with safe mode but in cannot access the server, not able to get any package, please help!
<Josie> Dmole: Amazing, ping _reports_ accurate statistics, but it takes _forever_ to actually ping.
<darolu> !fstab | bluefox83
<ubottu> bluefox83: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Loshki> lat: let me know if you need a sample config for ssmtp....
<Josie> luis_: Live cd?
<clgl> so like, ubuntu eats through my batteriez!!!
<bluefox83> darolu: nothing like that is listed in my /etc/fstab D:
<ZykoticK9> clgl, if you are comparing Ubuntu to Windows battery life - i'm affraid MS is going to win
<Dmole> Josie: accurate statistics like what?
<Josie> Dmole: I have  zywall router that's on this network, only my ubuntu machines seem to have trouble with it.
<M1ck3y1> Hello all, does anyone know about VPN's?
<darolu> bluefox83: I know, that's the problem; it's mountint with your hard drive's UUID, edit fstab file to mount to the mount point you want; labeling the HD may help too
<drclue> luis_: you and I have the same problem it seems, and it appears many others have had this issue , but thus far I've not been able to find any answers myself
<lat> Loshki, yes, please. I've wasted several days on this already.
<clgl> ZykoticK9, is it cause of drivers or acpi?
<Josie> Dmole like the same as directly pinging the ip, < 1.5ms.
<bluefox83> darolu: it's the only drive it mounts that way, and i would really like it to automatically put something on my desktop like it did the other drive...
<ChogyDan> luis__: you may need to burn a livecd
<Josie> Dmole: It just moves in extra-slow motion, like it takes forever to send the packet, but it comes back immediately
<ZykoticK9> clgl, linux doesn't do as good a job at powering things down as Windows, or so someone who knows much more about the subject then me said.
<clgl> oohh
<guest1> Ubuntu Geeks, please help me.. getting very frustrated with new Ubuntu install
<darolu> bluefox83: I told you, you have two options, one is to label your hard drive and see if it mounts it with that name, the other way is to add a line to your fstab file.
<drclue> ChogyDan: I have the liveCD that was mailed to us when we installed 9.10 , would that be of use in solving this issue?
<Dmole> Josie: pastbin some stuff... did you ntpdate
<acerimmer> guest1: problem descriptions...
<ChogyDan> clgl: I've heard you can use a program called powertop to see what is using power
<guest1> hello Acerimmer
<bluefox83> ZykoticK9: my laptop got (on average) an hour more of time out of the battery while running ubuntuk, than it ever did running windows
<bluefox83> *ubuntu
<guest1> my default panel has disappeared and i dont know how to restore it
<ChogyDan> drclue: I would give it a try
<Josie> Dmole: I'll give you anything you wanna know. Just tell me what you need?
<guest1> desktop is completely blank except trash icon on lower right corner
<Blue1> guest1: ru running gnome?
<ZykoticK9> bluefox83, good to hear :)  You are the exception, not the rule i'm affraid
<acerimmer> guest1: you on Gnome or KDE?
<guest1> i have unbuntu 10.04.. thats all i know .. sorry
<clgl> ChogyDan, i tried that
<clgl> only changed two things
<Blue1> guest1: well we need more info
<guest1> i just installed 10.04 yesterday
<luis__> ChogyDan: to install everything again? but I will loss all my data!
<acerimmer> guest1: what picture is your desktop background?
<guest1> purple solid
<wildbat> hi~ i have a problem in ssh keys ~ i have two machine running ubuntu~ x64 and x86, i tried to setup ssh keys on both so that i don't need to enter password. funny thing, when x64 one try to ssh x86, "Agent admitted failure to sign using key". how ever after i log in x64 from x86 and ssh back to x86 ~ the key works~ anyone got a clue?
<darolu> guest1: no icons on your desktop is normal if that's what you mean
<drclue> ChogyDan: I know that the live CD boots and will run the demo mode of the desktop with the WiFi USB working , but what should I do to correct the boot problem resulting from the 10.04 upgrade? Install the 9.10? Use the CD in some other way?
<guest1> darolu i and acer i have no panel on the top
<ChogyDan> luis__: drclue one second
<guest1> no System Places Applications icon because the whole panel has disappeared
<mxe5> Hi Setting up a webcam for a friend that I setup with Lucid 10.4 - Anyone have any suggestions on a webcam that "Just Works" in Lucid ? ?
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: ownership of thefile etc?
<myeyespy> I need help configuring compiz with 1 option. I am using CCSM. I want to the rollup function stopped (doubleclicking top bar "rolls" the window up). Which option is it? Feels like I've tried them all
<Dmole> Josie: do you have >1 dns server listed?
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | mxe5
<ubottu> mxe5: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Josie> Dmole: No, just one, my zywall 10.1.10.1
<darolu> guest1: press Alt+F2, a window should pop up, type "gnome-panel" in (no quotes) and hit enter, see if that makes it appear
<acerimmer> guest1: go to an empty area of your desktop and rightclick to get display properties - check your screen resolution
<ZykoticK9> myeyespy, if you don't get an answer here try in #compiz good luck.
<mxe5> ActionParsnip; Thanks
<lat> Loshki, I just realized I can't use ssmtp as it requires that postfix be removed, and I use a program that requires postfix.
<guest1> darolu, I will be right back. I have to log back into my original account that had icon disappeared. I will try this and come back
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, of which file?~
<ChogyDan> luis__: drclue https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<diffra> Hi, upgrading wubi 9.10 -> 10.04, and i've got a prompt asking me what device to instlal grub to, but the loop device isn't listed.
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: the key file
<Loshki> lat: you should be able to use postfix for the smtp stuff that msmtp is doing now, though postfix configuration is a scary business...
<soundconjurer> So when nomodeset doesn't work what do you do next?
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, belong to the account ~
<Josie> Dmole: The Zywall's DNS is setup to contact comcast's dns servers if it doesn't know an address.
<sontek> If i'm plugged into wired, is there a way to create an access point with my wireless so others can get Internet?
<drclue> ChogyDan: OK, I'll go read on that , and hopefully I'll only be back to say thank you , but either way , I'll be back
<ZykoticK9> soundconjurer, have you already tried removing "quiet splash" to see if you get any additional ouput (or removing splash corrects the issue)?
<soundconjurer> well
<ZykoticK9> soundconjurer, you might also want to try noacpi or noapic
<ChogyDan> drclue: luis__ you guys want the update failure section
<Dmole> Josie: and dig taks a long time for local and foreign lookups?
<soundconjurer> ok
<soundconjurer> going to go try
<bluefox83> exit
<drclue> ChogyDan: Update failure section CHECK and RODGER
<_pHI_> kernel-ppa question: i was wondering what it means that the kernels there "don't come with ubuntu drivers"... i'm trying to assess how different my experience is going to be if i update to 2.6.33 for lucid?
<bluefox83> oops, lol
<Dmole> Josie: dig @10.1.10.1 -x 10.1.10.1
<cordell> Can some1 give me the web address on how to fix grub so it detects my other partition. Thanks
<S-001> can someone help me?
<ZykoticK9> cordell, grub2?
<lat> Loshki, yes. It is scary. But I'll give it another try. Thanks again for the help. At least I understand the situation better now.
<acerimmer> s-001: state issue
<Mallen_> test
<cordell> yes in ubuntu 10.04
<ChogyDan> _pHI_: just go for it, and keep your normal kernel.  The worst is that it won't boot
<Dmole> Josie: gtg eat good luck, you could test with a second dns server (just install it on an ubuntu box) and see if you get the same thing
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > cordell
<ubottu> cordell, please see my private message
<S-001> i just tried to install ubuntu 10.04, and now when i boot, it gives me a black screen w/ a blinking cursor
<acerimmer> cordell: wait 1
<Josie> Dmole: Thanks. I'm getting around it by adding certain things in the hosts file. lol
<S-001> and it won't do anything after even after sitting for an hour
<drclue> ChogyDan: is apt-get in this instance going to be able to fetch from the CD? As is with the WiFi adapter down , there is no network connection
<_pHI_> ChogyDan: i tried on a ddifferent machine but the nvidia native drivers stopped working..
<_pHI_> ChogyDan: i thought DKMS would fix that
<acerimmer> cordell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<MikeH_> hi guys, I'm trying to fix my 10.4 server install (grub broken), however when trying to chroot to my install from the rescue mode, I get: chroot cannot execute /bin/sh exec format error
<ChogyDan> _pHI_: dkms is one of the things that is missing
<soundconjurer> nomodeset removing quiet splash didn't work
<_pHI_> ChogyDan: so i have to download the drivers from nvidia.com and run their .run script?
<soundconjurer> The wubi fails and so does the live disc... also the install...
<ubuntu_mad> Is this proceedure correct?? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<psusi> MikeH_, you trying to chroot across machine architecture (32bit vs 64)?
<MikeH_> psusi: hrm, possibly actually if I've mounted the wrong partition - is there any way of listing how big each drive is?
<MikeH_> df -h
<ChogyDan> drclue: well, you would need the 10.04 cd to do that anyway....  I'm not sure...
<MikeH_> oops, wrong keyboard
<S-001> can somebody please help me? I don't mean to annoy anyone, but my primary machine won't boot to windows or ubuntu.
<drclue> ChogyDan: would it work as well if I booted to the live demo (where the networking is functioning) , dropped to the shell , went over to the main drive and issued those commands?
<acerimmer> s-001: error messages??
<S-001> nothing
<drclue> The updates I mean
<guest1> hello darolu
<guest1> I am back
<S-001> just a blinking cursor
<darolu> guest1: hey, did they show up with that?
<guest1> I tried alt f2 and typed in Gnome-panel
<guest1> no luck
<ChogyDan> _pHI_: I dunno, its not supported to do that, so you may have issues.
<Loshki> S-001: but the live cd worked ok?
<acerimmer> s-001: have installed ubuntu or are you running live cd
<soundconjurer> Ubuntu does boot into failsafe graphics though
<S-001> i'm running it now
<guest1> it says could not open //home/username/  something
<S-001> but i had tried to install, and it does that every time
<soundconjurer> just won't boot the normal way.
<Theravadan> how do i get a frickin' 3d cube desktop going?
<guest1> as a temporary fix, what i did was create a new admin account and i am logged into machine with that new account to access the default panel
<S-001> running the live cd now, but won't boot to any hard drive now
<guest1> i need that panel restored to my original account
<acerimmer> s-001: what version of Ubuntu *.iso?  32 bit/64 bit/kubuntu/ubuntu?
<S-001> 64 reg Ubuntu
<tophyr> is there any performance or "real" difference (ie non-legal, non-ideological) between openjdk-6 and sun-java6 package sets?
<FeasibilityStudy> Theravadan: install compiz-settings-manager
<S-001> burned to a disc
<ChogyDan> drclue: yes,  that's actually what a livecd recovery is
<acerimmer> s-001: are you SURE you need 64 bit?  and that your box runs 64 bit?
<acerimmer> s-001: easy fix, download and run 32 bit.  Most issues should fix
<S-001> i'm sure i need 64, i've got 6GB of ram, running on a core 2 quad q9550 and w/ a GTS 250
<FeasibilityStudy> Theravadan: compizconfig-settings-manager
<S-001> and I'm doing graphics
<guest1> any other suggestions darolu/acerimmer
<S-001> yes i do need 64
<darolu> guest1: go back to the faulty session, press Alt+F2 and run a terminal with gnome-terminal, once you're there run "sudo debconf gnome-panel" (no quotes) that should restore your panels
<daftykins> does anyone recall that boot CD you can make which will allow booting of USB flash drives / CDs / etc ?
<drclue> ChogyDan: Cool, I just wanted to make sure I was not reading too much into the answer
<wildbat> hi~ i have a problem in ssh keys ~ i have two machine running ubuntu~ x64 and x86, i tried to setup ssh keys on both so that i don't need to enter password. funny thing, when x64 one try to ssh x86, "Agent admitted failure to sign using key". how ever after i log in x64 from x86 and ssh back to x86 ~ the key works~ anyone got a clue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/427305/
<MikeH_> hrm, if an ext4 volume becomes unmountable
<MikeH_> because its busy, could it be it needs checking?
<FeasibilityStudy> Theravadan: First make sure you got your graphics drivers installed.  Then make sure "Desktop effects" are set to all or full or whatever it is.  Then install the package I just listed above.
<acerimmer> guest 1: coffee is gone - I'm out of ideas for u.  sorry
<darolu> guest1: if it fails, make sure permissions and ownership are correct in your $HOME
<garic> which port do i need for xchat file transfer?
<psusi> MikeH_, no, if it is because it is busy, then it is because it is busy...
<psusi> i.e. already mounted
<MikeH_> psusi: its not being used by anything though
<ChogyDan> drclue: yeah.  You just boot the cd and get internet working.  The tricky part is setting up an upgrade which gets your HDD install, the the live install.  That's where the webpage will help
<MikeH_> I can mount /boot (/dev/sdb1) fine, but not / on /dev/sdb5 - it isn't mounted either
<S-001> acerimmer: are there problems w/ 64 bit? cuz I kinda need 64
<zbanks> I've talked to someone before about memory issues, but today I noticed something really strange. Right on boot, I was using 980MB/2GB of RAM (not including caching!). My computer always seems to gobble up memory, but this is rediculious. I'm running karmic x64, if that indicates anything.
<garic> which port do i need for file transfer on xchat, or where do i set the port?
<Loshki> wildbat: never seen that message before. Try ssh -v for the failing case and see if verbose output tells you anything interesting...
<acerimmer> s-001: I've GOT  a 64 bit dell laptop, dual core, etc.  For some reason, I couldn't get the 64 bit ubuntu to load up or install.
<S-001> hmm...
<S-001> well, i don't exactly have a way to dload 32 now and burn it
<S-001> cuz i'm running off the live cd
<acerimmer> s-001: try 32 bit and if it runs, cool.  If not, research the forums.
<S-001> i don't have a way to burn it
<zbanks> (I've ran htop and was unable to find any process that was using any crazy amount of mem. a few programs were using 1-2%, but not *that* many!)
<S-001> cuz i'm running the live cd
<guest1> darolu, let me try this and i will be right back.. hope this works
<soundconjurer> I am beginning to dislike the fact Ubuntu isn't booting on my other laptop. 8.04 worked fine
<acerimmer> s-001: time for  a trip to your local coffe shop/hi speed wifi.
<soundconjurer> now 10.04 hangs after splash screen.
<S-001> heh, i wish
<darolu> guest1:  yeah, it should work, good luck; the other option is to delete the gnome-panel conf files from your home with "rm -f ~/.gconf/apps/panel"
<S-001> and i need 64
<S-001> unfortunately
<S-001> so 32 isn't an option
<acerimmer> s-001: actually, can you install under wubi? assuming you dual boot
<MikeH_> Am I right in thinking that with guided + LVM setup that / would be on sd*5?
<S-001> acerimmer: Not anymore. Ubuntu borked my windows bootloader too.
<xomp> hi, I'm attempting to compile something for the first time provided I can learn this. Any extremely easy to use SVN software for ubuntu out there?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> how do i install software that comes in a tar.gz file rather than a .deb file?
<darolu> MikeH_: that's the most common way but it's not always like that
<acerimmer> s-001: DOH!  well if you still need windows, install that FIRST, then do ubuntu.
<garic> which port do i need for file transfer on xchat, or where do i set the port?
<wildbat> Loshki, hmmm ok ~ http://paste.ubuntu.com/427309/
<darolu> MikeH_: find out with "sudo fdisk -l"
<S-001> it was installed
<S-001> acerimmer: so i gotta reinstall?
<keith_> well hey all,
<acerimmer> s-001: wait
<darolu> garic: go to Config-preferences in xchat, you'll find network options there
<S-001> grr... 3rd reinstall in as many days...
<ChogyDan> Hawaiian_Eskimo: extract the archive, and read the included directions.  That aren't any set tricks.  What are you trying to install?
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ChogyDan: ddrescue
<acerimmer> s-001: ok, sounds like maybe you got bit by grub.  If you're dual booting, it's easy to mess up BUT
<acerimmer> s-001: if it's noly a grub issue, windows should still be there.  XP/Vista/7?
<garic> darolu, yes i did look at those, but no option for ip port.
<MikeH_> hrm
<ChogyDan> !info ddrescue | Hawaiian_Eskimo
<ubottu> Hawaiian_Eskimo: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copy data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<MikeH_> I have sdb2 as extended and sdb5 as linux lvm
<S-001> acerimmer: 7 ultimate x64. I think the bootloader for 7 was installed on the drive that i formatted for Ubuntu, but i thought Ubuntu would work around it.
<S-001> acerimmer: stupid mistake?
<MikeH_> So should I be able to mount one of them?
<MikeH_> Is it an issue with LVM?
<keith_> this is more complecated than i thought,
<acerimmer> s-001: yes and no.  easy way to find out is run the windows repair
<S-001> ok, will that allow me to at least boot to windows?
<queso> Trying to use easy_e17.sh, got this configure error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/209550  I'm on Ubuntu Desktop 10.04.
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> ok, i got some of it figured out
<amdsolution> Boot from cd windows and repair installation
<queso> (Sorry, wrong channel.)
<Hawaiian_Eskimo> however, what package do i need to install to be able to use make?
<acerimmer> s-001: if windows comes back, then keep going.  Am I correct, Ubuntu will not INSTALL?
<Loshki> wildbat: ah, it's something to do with the ssh-agent. http://jimmyg.org/blog/2008/beginners-guide-to-ssh-keys-with-ssh2.html, see 'Disabling SSH Agent'. Dunno what the fix is though...
<darolu> garic: you can always edit options manually, "gedit $HOME/.xchat2/xchat.conf"
<zetheroo> when I leave my computer for a bit it automatically locks the screen after a few minutes ... how do I stop this ?
<rodri> hello, i need help
<ChogyDan> Hawaiian_Eskimo: I think build-essential   but it is in the repos, so if you are running ubuntu, you don't need this
<S-001> acerimmer: it INSTALLS, just won't boot after it finishes installing.
<rodri> i can not run livecd of ubuntu 10.04
<wildbat> Loshki, kk let me take a look
<acerimmer> s-001: send me private chat invite
<beav_35> how do i get mythbackend (built from source) to start at boot?
<darolu> zetheroo: System - Preferences - Screensaver
<garic> darolu, thanks, dcc_port_first and dcc_port last is there...
<zetheroo> darolu:: ok thanks
<xomp> just installed Bazaar SVN yet can't find it anywhere. It was grabbed from the "Ubuntu Software Center", where can I located this installed program?
<Loshki> beav_35: you build mythbackend from source? You need to add a script to /etc/init.d and softlinks to it from /etc/rc*.d...
<rodri> debo tener un error con mi placa de video
<rodri> I have an error with my video card
<amdsolution> venet0:0 help
<Loshki> !es | rodri
<ubottu> rodri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<acerimmer> s-001: multibooting is always fun.  I've got ubuntu/win7/mac osx.  It can be done - CAREFULLY
<Vigo> Hawaiian_Eskimo: : Just dropped in, maybe this will help:> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/make.1.html
<S-001> acerimmer: can i do that from the freenode web interface? or do i need to use somethin else?
<acerimmer> s-001: right click on my nick and send the direct chat invite command
<haavaros> Is it possible to use another kernel, and still run lucid?
<zetheroo> darolu: do you know if it's possible to select a folder of pics as a screensaver slideshow?
<darolu> haavaros: yes
<Loshki> wildbat: that's why it happens the first time but not the second. On the first invocation, ssh consults ssh-agent. On the second, it doesn't, because only sessions started from the console use ssh-agent...
<beav_35> loshki: do u know where i could find one? can i use the ones for fedora?
<soundconjurer> Having trouble with a computer not booting ubuntu. It gets to the splash screen and crashes and hangs
<jmspeex> I ran update-grub to try a boot option and now I seem to have lost some of the original options (like boot splash and all). How can I re-install grub with the same options as it was installed.
<jmspeex> I'm running Lucid BTW
<darolu> zetheroo: yes it is possible, you have to create a directory with the images in it and create a xml with the options, they need to be in /usr/share/backgrounds (I think)
<hydester> i'm trying to flash a bios on a motherboard that requires a dos EXE program.  i tried to make a bootable cdrom via k3b and using "edit boot image" and then dragged the files i wanted in the project and burned.  it boots fine, but i don't see the files i added. any suggestions?
<xomp> just installed Bazaar SVN yet can't find it anywhere. It was grabbed from the "Ubuntu Software Center", where can I located this installed program?
<Loshki> beav_35: hold on, let me see if I can pastebin my 8.04 ubuntu script...
<bobby> bazaar cvs is slow
<bobby> use git
<zetheroo> darolu: oh ok ... I know nothing of creating an xml file etc ... I thought there may be a simpler way ...
<bobby> it's VERY slow as a cvs infact
<Pici> xomp: bzr is a command line application.
<xomp> bobby, thanks will do
<bobby> git is niiiiiice....
<haavaros> How do I use another kernel for Lucid? Any of the ones from Karmic would do ... my hw has problems with the kernel in lucid.
<rodri> somebody speak spanish ? Cause in the spanish channel, no there arent nothing.... (sorry 4 my english)
<darolu> zetheroo: there may be a simple way to do it but I don't know it, it's easier for me to create the XML :p it's very simple, xml is a very simple language, open the cosmos one with gedit to study it
<ChogyDan> haavaros: Ive used different kernels without any trouble.  It is just unsupported.
<Loshki> beav_35: http://pastebin.com/1nXYcqDJ
<cmwslw> is grub normally installed on drives, rather than partitions?
<darolu> zetheroo: gedit /usr/share/backgrounds/cosmos/background-1.xml
<haavaros> ChogyDan: Yeah, but how do I get there? I.e. what do I do to install the kernels? Just via synaptic?
<ChogyDan> haavaros: there is something called the mainline ppa
<beav_35> Loshki: got it thanks
<cmwslw> i need to select where to install grub on since i'm upgrading to lucid
<ChogyDan> haavaros: you may want to file-a-bug
<zetheroo> darolu: so you have to specify each photo to be used in the xml file?
<darolu> haavaros: yes you can install them via Synaptic, that would be the smart choice; there is a PPA with the latest kernels, you can use them too but they are not 100% reliable
<xomp> bobby, installed gitk guessing it's one of them command line apps too huh?
<rww> cmwslw: yes, it's usually installed on drives
<cmwslw> rww: thanks
<darolu> zetheroo: yes
<ivo_> guys do you think btrfs will be in the next release of ubuntu?
<haavaros> darolu and ChogyDan, thx for helping
<Loshki> beav_35: there should be something like it in the sources somewhere, or in the mythtv ubuntu package...
<luis_> I think I will have to reinstall Kubuntu from a live CD again lossing all my data... for some reason the actu to 10.04 is broken and fucked my OS. At the start of the boot, before user and password, something related to an kernel error is displayed and after login some packages are broken and there is not application panel, just the pic of the desktop, is there some way to install again the OS without losing data?
<luis_> losing*
<rww> ivo_: stuff like that won't be decided until the Ubuntu Developer Summit, which hasn't happened yet
<rww> luis_: watch your language, please.
<wildbat> Loshki, hmmm ~ thanks ~ didn't know that gnome will cache my id
<MikeH_> Hrm, managed to reinstall grub
<wildbat> Loshki, worked after rm the key and relog gnome
<cmwslw> hooray, the new grub can distinguish between vista and the vista recovery partition
<Loshki> wildbat: gnome does altogether too much if you ask me :-)
<MikeH_> but wheen booting, I still get a flashing white cursor
<cmwslw> its always been a major confusion
<darolu> luis_: do you have separate /home partition?
<ChogyDan> luis_ can you get to a terminal?
<MikeH_> no grub screen, no kernel boost messages
<wildbat> Loshki, hehe ~ too nosy ! XD so they have to name it NGnome ~
<luis_> darolu: No, ChogyDan yes
<Loshki> ivo_: I'm not convinced they even have ext4 working fully yet...
<MikeH_> *boot
<ChogyDan> !tty | luis_ not even this way
<ubottu> luis_ not even this way: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<amabo> is there a shortcut or some way to detect displays? i like to disable the display for my laptop when its plugged into my monitor but if i unplug the monitor (or close my laptop) i can't re-enable it. any help on this would be greatly appreciated
<darolu> luis_: you can still save your data, back up your /home files, either via terminal, creating a new user with default options or (if necessary) using a LiveCD/pendrive
<dassouki> what's the netbook ubuntu remix ? called again
<acerimmer> dassouki: ubuntu netbook edition; UNE
<ChogyDan> luis_ what happens when you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I did a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 and there was always an i/o error so I downloaded the iso again reinstalled same issue... so I reverted to 9.04 and went through the updates and its running perfect now... I dont know why it happen but im mentioning it just in case someone else is in the same situation
<dassouki> acerimmer: thanks
<wildbat> MikeH_, make sure you are booting the correct HD in your BIOS setting
<monty_hall> delemi:  thanks, your suggestion fixed the slow wine problem.
<juanca> can anyone help me here to use ubuntu server in virtualbox... I mean how to comunicate with the host and use it from there
<KaOSoFt> Is it just me, or since 9.04 (or 9.10), whenever the installation ends, it ejects the installation disc, and then starts displaying errors?
<juanca> the host is ubuntu desktop
<GeekSquid> juanca: best bet ask in #virtualbox
<U-b-u-n-t-u> KaOSoFt, thats what happen to me
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: if it ever happens again, you can check the iso without having to re-download it by running an md5sum on it, and also if you see it again, please write down the exact text of the i/o error message, ok?
<aguitel> U-b-u-n-t-u, you upgrade to 10.04?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yes
<KaOSoFt> Oh, I did a fresh install.
<KaOSoFt> Always do.
<demitrius> I didn't get errors at the finish of installing 10.04 Netbook, but I got lots of errors when I added software.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aguitel,  yes
<aguitel> U-b-u-n-t-u, the problem is fresh install
<KaOSoFt> In any case, the errors appear, but the OS works just smoothly fine.
<KaOSoFt> :D
<demitrius> I wiped 10.04 and put back in 9.10 Netbook
<MikeH_> wildbat: I am
<MikeH_> out of curiosity
<cmwslw> demitrius: were there any improvements in 10.04?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aguitel, I have no idea why it happen... however after reverting and upgrading its running wonderful
<MikeH_> what do I need to run after updating grub config?
<aguitel> demitrius, what netbook
<luis_> ChogyDan: this is whats shows when I type your command:http://pastebin.com/YB0vLJsr
<demitrius> I didn't see any compelling improvements in 10.04
<soundconjurer> Seems the bug is really much deeper than just grub lines.
<Rhamphoryncus> KaOSoFt: the release notes say it's a harmless error in the installer.  The worst it does is hide the message telling you to reboot :)
<demitrius> but it did *look* cooler!  ;-D
<Loshki> MikeH_: update-grub :-)
<j800r> wow. still so many people having problems with 10.04..
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, when it happen i posted the i/o error msg in here
<demitrius> Acer Aspire One 531H
<KaOSoFt> Rhamphoryncus- Ough, didn't read the release notes. :s
<ChogyDan> luis_  well, you are uptodate.  Maybe try creating a new user and loging in there
<KaOSoFt> In any case, like I said, it works marvelously. :)
<Loshki> j800r: it's only been out a couple of days. Come back in a month...
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: very good, that's all I would've asked of you...
<luis_> ChogyDan: Mmm maybe I am up to date but I have still the kernel problem
<soundconjurer> It just can't get past the splash screen without it flat out crashing.
<demitrius> I have to say for the first time I was disappointed with an Ubuntu install with 10.04
<demitrius> but I'll get over it.
<KaOSoFt> ._.
<luis_> ChogyDan: can you explain me how to make a backup of my home folder? I am gonna reinstall
<MikeH_> what the hell
<KaOSoFt> demitrius- Why...?
<MikeH_> where has menu.lst gone in 10.4?
<amabo> is there a shortcut or some way to detect displays? i like to disable the display for my laptop when its plugged into my monitor but if i unplug the monitor (or close my laptop) i can't re-enable it. any help on this would be greatly appreciated
<cmwslw> MikeH: grub2
<j800r> Loshki, lol. i'm just surprised at the huge volume of people with issues. it's working fine for me. juast as good as 9.10, in fact, better
<h00k> !grub2 | MikeH_
<ubottu> MikeH_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<demitrius> like I mentioned, I got errors when adding software
<j800r> i love the social networking integration etc
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, np I tried to send a report but the os wasnt functioning and was crashing... but like I said its great now
<demitrius> something about MS fonts
<wildbat> MikeH_, you are in grub2 now ~
<ChogyDan> luis_ I use rsync -aS
<j800r> demitrius, ms core fonts?
<wildbat> !grub2 | MikeH_
<ubottu> MikeH_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<luis_> ChogyDan: lol wut
<j800r> have you installed the ubuntu restricted package?
<aguitel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<demitrius> yeah, the social networking stuff was pretty cool on 10,04
<soundconjurer> I've installed all the proposed updates
<Loshki> j800r: me too, but actually I think 10.04 has had fewer problems than the 9.X releases, and in a few months I hope it will be as stable as 8.04
<soundconjurer> done all the grub modifications
<demitrius> yes, MS core fonts
<soundconjurer> and it still doesn't boot.
<j800r> demitrius, did you install the restricted extras package?
<demitrius> oh yes! I got errors when installing restricted package too!
<j800r> o.0 that is strange
<MikeH_> apparently what would normally be in menu.lst should be in .etc/default/grub yet theres nno entries?
<Loshki> MikeH_: and grub2 is a nightmare compared to grub1...
<demitrius> J800r,  yes, I did.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> soundconjurer, was it a fresh install? and you just get a cursor?
<soundconjurer> nope
<ChogyDan> luis_: something like, on a terminal: sudo rsync -aS /home/. /backup_location/.        You _might_ be able to just reinstall as is, but you should always have a backup of your important stuff
<soundconjurer> It doesn't even cursor
<U-b-u-n-t-u> soundconjurer, but it was a fresh install?
<soundconjurer> It just goes black and does nothing endlessly
<Loshki> MikeH_: /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d...
<soundconjurer> That and live disc fails too
<demitrius> I'll try again in another month or so with 10.x
<h00k> MikeH_: Actually, Grub2 is quite nice, if you check out the wiki, you'll see the menu list is generated and uses defaults and things you change in /etc/default/grub and then there are other ways to customize the entries
<soundconjurer> but booting from recovery on failsade graphics works
<cmwslw> i'm taking my chances with 10.04
<soundconjurer> failsafe*
<Loshki> h00k: I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that point :-)
<MikeH_> h00k: I want to add vga= to kernel params
<j800r> best thing about 10.04 imo. Chromium in the repos ^^
<CNLiberal> Ubuntu 10.04 x64 with iPhone 3GS, I plug in the phone, its recognized on desktop.  GTKPod opens automatically, and as soon as I open RhythmBox, the iphone icon disappears from the desktop.  What am I doing wrong?
<cmwslw> if it screws up I could always use a reinstall every now and then
<h00k> MikeH_: you can do that!
<h00k> Loshki: and I'm okay with that :)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> soundconjurer, I had this issues too and it said i had a disk error or grub would sit there... but I reverted to 9.04 then upgraded to 9.10 then 10.04 it boots perfect now... I know this is a long way of doing it but just saying what worked for me
<MikeH_> h00k: I've yet to find my default entry yet?!
<h00k> MikeH_: in /etc/default/grub, check line 8
<soundconjurer> Well your way sucks and I am not going to do it that way.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> soundconjurer, lol
<Loshki> soundconjurer: please keep it civil...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its ok
<luis_> ChogyDan: /backup_location/ what I type if it is a USB and also how I can save the back up in the new reinstall?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> hehe
<h00k> MikeH_: you can add that to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<phearret_> hey all.. just browsing the diff from koala and thus far .. I LOVE IT !!
<synical> can anyone suggestion a frontend gui or possible webgui for KVM?
<zain> hi there. I'm running ubuntu 10.4 server, and for some reason, nothing in /etc/hosts is being picked up. I add something there and ping says "unknown host" when i try to ping it. ideas?
<TheOracle> zain: Sure you got the syntax correct?
<soundconjurer> So any fixes? Any takers?
<mackey> does anyone know a command to get the label of a particular ext2/ext3 volume?
<h00k> MikeH_: you should see 'quiet splash' there right now, you can just add more stuffs after that
<synical> suggestion/suggest
<sebsebseb> zain:  you can get help in #ubuntu-server
<U-b-u-n-t-u> soundconjurer, the only thing that was worse than my way was looking at a black screen and cussing
<soundconjurer> Or is this release just a flop?
<ChogyDan> luis_ where ever the usb is mounted, maybe something like /media/sdf983kj49d8f983l4kj9d8f3klj49e8f
<zain> TheOracle: pretty sure. "173.203.214.223     testing "
<soundconjurer> Or maybe a different distro
<soundconjurer> Got it.
<mrbook1> I'm a nwbie Is there someone here available to help me get my webcam to work.
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MikeH_> meh
<MikeH_> not keen on this, but fair enough :/
<h00k> MikeH_: once you do that, do sudo update-grub and it will generate a new grub menu
<MikeH_> I'll try it
<h00k> MikeH_: so, that line would look like blablabla="quiet splash VGA=yourptionshere"
<mrbook1> Seems that no camera is loaded when I use Cheese
<MikeH_> h00k: yeah. done that, just rebooting now to see
<MikeH_> I just don't like the idea of not being able to specify my menu entries
<h00k> MikeH_: you can
<phearret_> but I have a few residual issues ...  on boot the resolution halts and makes me choose the correct setting, how do I make it permanent ??
<MikeH_> ffs, still jsut a flashing cursor
<h00k> MikeH_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#User-defined%20Entries
<h00k> MikeH_: did you do a sudo update-grub after?
<mrbook1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MikeH_> yes
<MikeH_> well
<MikeH_> update-grub2
<S-001> acerimmer: Didn't work... Reinstall windows?
<soundconjurer> Hey Hook remember me, release day.
<soundconjurer> you did a number on my IP changes
<CNLiberal> anyone have an issue with an iPhone and RhythmBox?  i open RB and the iPhone icon on desktop disappears and the phone itself doesn't think it's connected anymore
<soundconjurer> Ok
<soundconjurer> Go it
<gluonman> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a separate HDD from my current 9.04 installation.  How can I restore my grub menu from my 9.04 installation (which has now been replaced by a fresh install of grub on my 10.04 partition)?
<soundconjurer> no answers here
<soundconjurer> Ciao
<acerimmer> s-001: NOOOO!
<acerimmer> s-001: details
<phearret_> looks like MikeH has same issue ... I'll follow his trail..
<S-001> acerimmer: same deal, nothing changed after i did the repair
<MikeH_> phearret: black screen, flashing cursor?
<acerimmer> s-001: you mean WINDOWS, right?
<altavatar> I'd like to have a 3 monitor setup where 1 monitor is cloned. Can anyone recommend a graphics card that'll make this work? (dont have spare pci ports)
<njbair> isn't there a way to have qt apps use gtk widgets in ubuntu?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i'm on lucid. My pendrives are not mounting automatically. What can i do?
<S-001> acerimmer: didn't boot to windows, just did the black screen, flashing cursor
<S-001> acerimmer: changed boot order, repeated, got a "grub-rescue" prompt
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i'm on lucid. My pendrives are not mounting automatically. What can i do?
<vanishing> hi everybody
<vanishing> is it possible to change a window's title?
<acerimmer> s-001: ...from grub rescue?
<localgh0st> There's no sound in mah flash... And I've looked about and tried many fixes to no avail
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i'm on lucid. My pendrives are not mounting automatically. What can i do?
<localgh0st> Anyone have thoughts? It worked before I upgraded to lucid...
<j800r> localgh0st, you using Firefox?
<localgh0st> and chrome
<S-001> acerimmer: I booted from the windows dvd, repaired, rebooted, got a black screen w/ blinking cursor, just like before.
<armence> synaptic has a whole bunch of "doc" packages, but I can't quite figure out where that documentation goes after I get the package. What's the easiest way to look for said doc?
<j800r> localgh0st, google chrome??
<j800r> dude
<KaOSoFt> Where can I find what does the + mean in "service --status-all"?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i'm on lucid. My pendrives are not mounting automatically. What can i do?
<localgh0st> Yessir
<j800r> chromium is in the repos. don't bother downloading google chrome
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is secret storage service
<S-001> acerimmer: changed boot order, repaired from windows dvd, got a grub rescue prompt
<KaOSoFt> I see some services with -, others with +, and most with ?.
<j800r> install chromium from the repos. flash works great with it
<crdlb> vanishing: can you be more specific?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i'm on lucid. My pendrives are not mounting automatically. What can i do?
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i'm on lucid. My pendrives are not mounting automatically. What can i do?
<vanishing> crdlb: like
<acerimmer> s-001: private
<localgh0st> j800r, I'll give it a try
<vanishing> crdlb: change firefox title
<TViYH> does 10.04 have as many sound problems as 9.10?
<j800r> localgh0st, it's practically identical to google chrome but a little more stable on linux
<j800r> that's what i've found anyway
<amabo> is there a shortcut or some way to detect displays? i like to disable the display for my laptop when its plugged into my monitor but if i unplug the monitor (or close my laptop) i can't re-enable it. any help on this would be greatly appreciated
<vanishing> crdlb: usually firefox's title is "Firefox", is it possible to change it to "something else"?
<crdlb> vanishing: you mean what is displayed in the titlebar?
<TViYH> i'm sure there is an extension
<vanishing> crdlb: yes
<haavaros> !grup
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: secret storage service: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423760&page=2
<haavaros> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, thanks
<guest1> Darolu, still no luck
<rhett> I need to do some xrandr commands to get video the right resolution to my external monitor
<rhett> how do I make that happen automatically?
<siavashserver> Hi, can somebody share his grub.cfg please? :)
<rhett> it went away when i rebooted
<crdlb> vanishing: here, it is: current page title - Mozilla Firefox ; what do you want it to say?
<MikeH_> Any suggestions on my black screen, white cursor on boot? :/
<hemangpatel> hey anyone there
<hemangpatel> ??/
<Galaxor> Hi.  I just upgraded to Lucid.  My network-manager appears to be on the fritz.
<j800r> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Loshki> TViYH: not quite as many sound problems, but still not zero...
<vanishing> crdlb: can you change it to "something"?
<wildbat> MikeH_, you have boot menu?if you hold shift while boot?
<gluonman> I have an installation of Ubuntu 9.04 on my primary HDD (/dev/sda) and recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my secondary HDD (/dev/sdb).  Now the boot menu from the grub installation on /dev/sdb is the default one.  How can I make my grub installation from /dev/sda, where I would prefer to boot from, become default again?
<hemangpatel> When i first install ubuntu
<hemangpatel> i need to update it
<Galaxor> My network manager now says "networking disabled".  I can bring up the network myself using ifconfig, iwconfig, dhclient.  What can I do to make network-manager do this work for me?
<hemangpatel> to run some video files
<hemangpatel> how can i update without internet
<hemangpatel> means offline
<sebsebseb> rww:  Typed this here since it was an Ubuntu support issue, and your in here as well.  Just tried what you suggested to sort the Plymouth issue out in other channel, in a virtual machine,  has worked there.  Splash  was in another line though, which made me think what you meant by remove splash.  So I removed splash and the space after it in that line.
<StuckMojo> Galaxor: if you right click on it, can you check the box to enable it?
<siavashserver> can somebody share his grub.cfg?
<haavaros> Hi! How do I make the grub menu appear in Lucid? I can't find /etc/default/grub anymore
<StuckMojo> Galaxor: should be 2 checkboxes, one for wired and one for wireless
<kzman> hello, i try install a .run, and happens : /home/pablo/.setup3179: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<j800r> hemangpatel, i'm not sure that's possible i'm afraid
<hemangpatel> ok
<Galaxor> StuckMojo:  Yes, that worked gloriously.  Thanks!
<j800r> you'd need a distro with native support for the formats
<MikeH_> wildbat: nope :/
<StuckMojo> Galaxor: np
<Galaxor> I wonder how that got unchecked.
<j800r> which in most cases costs :\
<siavashserver> haavaros : /boot/grub/grub.cfg :)
<crdlb> vanishing: you could try this firefox extension I just found: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/14576
<StuckMojo> hi. the last step of the upgrade, removing of "obsolete packages". if i choose not to (because there's a couple i want to keep and it doesn't let you select) how can i regenerate that list later?
<haavaros> siavashserver: thx man :)
<MikeH_> I've selected the correct drive to boot, and also done a grub-install /dev/sdb to no avail :/
<vanishing> crdlb: thanks
<StuckMojo> someone suggested compter-janitor
<hemangpatel> so i need internet to update ubuntu
<StuckMojo> but when i run that with "find", it produces a slightly different list
<hemangpatel> is it provided in live cd???
<matthew123> I'm trying to edit an .inf file, but i can't get past the "read-only" property no matter what I try
<chenmj> DVD?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> Is ubuntu restricted extras illegal in the US?
<wildbat> MikeH_, a) you don't have bootloader installed, so reinstall grub2  b) you set the wrong frst boot HD in bios
<j800r> hemangpatel, to download restricted packages you'd need internet access. including from the live cd
<guest1> can some one please please help.. darolu was helping me but looks like he left
<chenmj> it can't be cancelled?
<Guest46867> What are my options for installing openoffice 3.2 on Karmic?
<wildbat> MikeH_, then make sure your /boot partition is flagged boot
<Gnea> Little_Ba_FruitP: not if it's for a personal playback
<daftykins> Guest46867: probably find a repo or install from the site
<Tapout> is there a list of wireless nics that ubuntu supports?
<Tapout> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Loshki> I notice that I have daemons running named jfsIO, jfsCommit and jfsSync. Nothing in init.d seems to be responsible for them. Anyone know what they are and where they came from?
<Andrew12> This is really cool. I can google something I'm having an issue with and I get IRC logs for someone else who had the same issue in here. :D
<StuckMojo> Tapout: sup
<wildbat> guest1, what you need?~
<TommyThaGun> If I just reinstalled Ununtu, but kept my original '/home' mounted partition, can I just create a user with the same name that I was using before and keep all it's old settings?
<Guest46867> daftykins,  the site isn't working. and it's not available in the backports. do you know of an http mirror that I could use?
<Gnea> Loshki: if you have any partitions mounted on your system that use the JFS filesystem, they're basic
<queso> Just installed Lucid, my volume control disappeared from my notification area.  How do I get it back?
<guest1> wildbat my DEFAULT PANEL disapeared and i m ahving hard time restoring it
<haavaros> How do I get the grub menu to show every time in lucid?
<daftykins> Guest46867: no idea sorry. have you queried ubottu for open office related aid?
<haavaros> queso: Tried right-clicking and adding volume control?
<guest1> as a temp fix, i created a new admin account and default panel is there on new account however, i need that panel on my original account
<wildbat> TommyThaGun, yes~ but keep in mind that some setting may not be fully compatible
<Pici> !resetpanels | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mrbook1> i have no idea what I'm doing. I am looking for a webcam driver. I went to http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#download and ran in terminal
<TommyThaGun> got you, thanks wildbat
<localgh0st> j800r, yeah still no sound.
<matthew123> I'm trying to change the autoplay value in an .inf file that is embedded in my western digital MyBook, but I can't get past the read only property no matter what I try. Any advice?
<Loshki> Gnea: I'm all ext3, plus one windows NTFS partition and a usb stick that's FAT32. I wouldn't know jfs from a space alien...
<mrbook1> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git uvcvideo cd uvcvideo git remote add uvcvideo git://linuxtv.org/pinchartl/uvcvideo.git git remote update git checkout -b uvcvideo-master uvcvideo/uvcvideo
<queso> haavaros: In the 'Add to Panel' dialog?  Yes, "Volume Control" isn't an option there.
<guest1> i am lost wildbat
<wildbat> guest1, can you run gnome-panel ?
<j800r> localgh0st, how did you install flash?
<localgh0st> via adobe.com
<crdlb> kzman: it looks like jaunty was the last release to offer gtk+-1.2
<Crinch> quit
<Little_Ba_FruitP> are they legal?
<haavaros> queso: weird. Did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<j800r> localgh0st, there's your problem
<_pg_> Are there any e17 distros that run on ppc? For a g3 iMac.
<queso> haavaros: Upgrade
<guest1> darolu had me try ALT f2 gnome-panel and it came u p with an error cound not find //home/uname something
<j800r> you should've installed the Ubuntu restricted extras package
<hiexpo> what is the command to see the list of my drives
<matthew123> guest1 just follow ubottu's instructions, just copy and past everything between the arrows (not including the arrows)
<j800r> it would've included flash and a lot of other useful codecs, and it's better supported
<crdlb> kzman: anything that relies on gtk1.x is probably so old that it wouldn't work for other reasons though
<stevecam> hiexpo, ls /dev/sd*
<guest1> matthew i am sorry what instructions ?
<stevecam> hiexpo, are you new to linux?
<hiexpo> stevecam, oh ya thanks
<localgh0st> j800r, what is the package?
<kzman> yes, i fixed it, i go to old repo
<guest1> i am new to linux matthew and wildbat
<matthew123> !resetpanels | guest1
<ubottu> guest1: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hiexpo> stevecam, no just being lazy lol
<Gnea> Loshki: are the processes eating up more resources than usual?
<electronicsjar> is there a way to install gpe-contacts onto ubuntu-10.4 as I'm having trouble with some gtk and pango libraries?
<wildbat> guest1, run a terminal and do gnome-panel pastbin errors if you see
<MikeH_> wildbat: I've disconnected all other hard drives, checked fdisk -l that boot flag is present and grub-install /dev/sda
<MikeH_> oh hell
<MikeH_> about 3 minutes later grub just loaded
<stevecam> hiexpo, you sound new, you should have a linux in a VM so you can experiment with it
<phearret_> sorry mike was reading the notes
<hiexpo> nah
<Loshki> Gnea: they use no cpu as far as I can see, so it's not critical, just unexpected...
<queso> haavaros: I can control the volume using System->Preferences->Sound, but obviously that's not as convenient
<phearret_> no its having the system choose the correct resolution @ boot
<MikeH_> Is it possible the hard drive has died? or could there be some other reason for grub taking so long to load?
<guest1> matthew and wildbat so i just type this >>  !resetpanels |  in terminal
<j800r> localgh0st, search "ubuntu restricted extras" in the software manager
<wildbat> MikeH_, you are suffer from grub delay bug :< just grub1 ~
<j800r> but make sure you uninstall your current flash installation first
<MikeH_> wildbat: oh, how do I go back to grub1 then?
<matthew123> no guest1, in terminal paste this:   gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<phearret_> did you try starting the xserver ?  either xstart or startx
<cordell> I installed ubuntu 10.04 and in addition to grub not detecting the windows partition, it says it might be corrupt. What do i do
<Gnea> Loshki: are you doing any virtualization or mounting iso's anywhere or anything like that?
<kzman> is it possible mount a  directory like a CD?
<MikeH_> actually
<j800r> cordell, reinstall grub
<MikeH_> this bug isn't an issue, the machine will be on 24/7
<electronicsjar> is there a way to install gpe-contacts onto ubuntu-10.4 as I'm having trouble with some gtk and pango libraries?
<j800r> either do it from the live cd or reinstall ubuntu entirely
<MikeH_> but now I know its there, I've figured out the other problem :D
<haavaros> queso: is volume control ticked off in System / Preferences / Start-Up Applications?
<Gnea> kzman: what do you mean?
<phearret_> MikeH: did you try starting the xserver ?  either xstart or startx  ?
<j800r> !contact
<wildbat> MikeH_, the info is in !grub2 ;p ~
<radhika> Hi, I don't think this question belongs here, but how do I join the opengl channel on xchat
<radhika> ?
<HardDisk> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MikeH_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Loshki> Gnea: no isos mounted, and the only virtualization is running vmware workstation with XP inside it. Otherwise just surfing and email. I was running 8.04 on this same rig 2 days ago...
<queso> haavaros: It's not even listed there :/
<rww> radhika: type /join ##opengl in your message box
<Gnea> Loshki: if you shutdown vmware altogether, do the jfs processes stick around?
<radhika> thanks rww
<Loshki> Gnea: good question, let me do it and report back...
<Paddy_NI> Hello, as someone who advocates Ubuntu to all my clients/Customers is it now possible to use 'Empathy' to IM, Video and talk to MSN/Windows Live clients?
<radhika> @rww: this is what I get [##OpenGL] As per http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#aboutchannels we are now ##OpenGL. If you were using irssi and tried to join #OpenGL, you might need to part and join again, irssi is a bit flaky with redirects.
<radhika> and I cannot send any messages
<kzman> i am trying install the UT game with the intaller for linux, and it tells: "Please mount Unreal Tournament Disc One. Choose Yes to retry, no to cancel"
<phearret_> MikeH: if you run commands like lsusb does it list anything ??
<kzman> and i have it in a folder, not in a CD
<Loshki> Gnea: vmware is stopped, no change, still have jfs daemons (and xfs daemons too, come to think of it)...
<localgh0st> K well that's not working
<rww> radhika: you need to be registered and identified to nickserv to talk in that channel
<rww> ubottu: register | radhika
<ubottu> radhika: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<daftykins> kzman: temporarily symlink it to /mnt/cdrom or whereever it's looking
<localgh0st> anyone have any other ideas as to why my flash has no sound?
<localgh0st> It was working fine until lucid
<Gnea> kzman: is it an .iso file?
<Gnea> Loshki: by 'stopped', did you actually type:  sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop ?
<dharrison> hello room.....im looking for an expert on rsyslog please?  :-)
<kzman> Gnea, is not, it is a folder
<radhika> thanks
<dante123> hi all, im pulling my hair out trying to help 70 year old dad get on internet at his home with isp that uses pppoe?  Can anyone help?
<Gnea> kzman: should be able to just run the files from there
<Loshki> Gnea: yes, that's exactly what I typed. ps ax confirms it's gone...
<dante123> First, is pppoe/dsl broken in 9.10???/
<anon0> hey is there a /sbin/chkconfig NetworkManager off command in 9.10
<Gnea> !pppoe | dante123
<ubottu> dante123: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<anon0> or stop
<gluonman> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed to /dev/sda and Ubuntu 10.04 installed to /dev/sdb.  Right now when I turn on my computer, I get the grub menu from /dev/sdb showing up by default.  How can I make the grub menu from /dev/sda (which I customized a lot) become the default instead?
<kzman> Gnea, no, the installer is independient to the cd
<haavaros> queso: gnome-volume-control seems to be a part of gnome-media. Can you check it's status in Synaptic?
<Gnea> kzman: is the installer asking for the cd?
<guest1> hello matthew and wildbat
<guest1> that command does not work. i copied and pasted into terminal
<kzman> Gnea ,yes, this installer is downloadable only
<dharrison> i have data coming into rsyslog and into a mysql database, but now i need to break it up in chunks. does anybody know how please?
<Dark_Wolf> Alright.... the upgrade to the new version of Ubuntu botched everything on my Ubuntu installation. Now GRUB is flashing "Windows Recovery Environment." Should I be worried?
<wildbat> guest1, waht error msg you got then?
<Gnea> Loshki: and the output of this command: df -Th  shows no JFS or XFS partitions mounted?
<guest1> command filter not identified or something like that
<Gnea> kzman: may I ask what the installer is for?
<GeekSquid> localgh0st: have you tried flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound ... fixes some problems
<guest1> i copied and pasted just like you gave me
<queso> haavaros: gnome-media is installed
<kzman> Gnea, i did it, Unreal Tournament
<Gnea> kzman: which version of UT?
<haavaros> queso: I'd suggest marking it for reinstalling
<dante123> cant u setup dsl (pppoe) through the network manager (no way this terminal stuff will go very far with my dad)
<haavaros> queso: see if that helps
<kzman> first
<kzman> Gnea:first version
<wildbat> guest1, copy and paste the errors then
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone know about the upgrade issue?
<Gnea> kzman: that's a bit old...
<guest1> also wild bat the new admin account created have some problems too now with the PANEL
<queso> haavaros: okay, I'll try that.  when I run gnome-volume-control in a console, it opens up the same window as System->Preferences-Sound
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, yes it's installed, should I try without it?
<kzman> Gnea, it is a good game
<phearret_> dante123: yes you can as long as you have root access to make it system wide on all users
<Loshki> Gnea: nope, just the expected ext2, ext3, devtmpfs, tmpfs, vfat and nfs filesystems. A quick google turned up this from 2005 where someone was complaining of the same thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-11721.html so maybe it's not a new problem after all?
<guest1> network manager icon keeps disappearing on new admin account. I removed and reinstalled Network Manager applet and it does not show up in the system notification area
<aprendiendo_linu> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar
<Gnea> dante123: is this ubuntu 9.10?
<Pici> !es | aprendiendo_linu
<ubottu> aprendiendo_linu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Loshki> !es | aprendiendo_linu
<Loshki> Wow, Pici is fast...
<queso> haavaros: Shouldn't there just be some command I can run that would open it up?  if you edit Volume Control in Startup Programs, what command is there?
<dante123> well, i tried like ten times over the phone with my dad...but to no avail.  It just won't connect....it tries but fails.  We have checked and double checked the username and password with ISP.  Of course, they say the do not support linux....so no help from them.
<phearret_> guest1: did you sudo it when you installed or ran it  ??
<dante123> I thought it might be the authentication that is giving the problem....like eap, etc.
<haavaros> queso: It's gnome-volume-control-applet
<guest1> wildbat we can troubleshoot panel issue later.. just tell me how do i bring back network manager icon on the panel/system notification area
<matthew123> guest1 try just:  killall gnome-panel. I'm going to be honest though, upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10 caused major issues for me with the panels. I had to do a fresh install.
<justntime> I used to go with i386 just because I knew there was more support..say flash, drivers..etc.  Is there any awesome performance advantage to compel me to go with the amd64 version if I can support it?
<Gnea> dante123: so what version of Ubuntu is he using?
<gluonman> If I have two installations of grub on two separate discs (/dev/sda and /dev/sdb), how can I change the default regarding which grub gets loaded when I start my computer?
<Loshki> Gnea: let me do a reboot and see if that makes a difference...
<Gnea> Loshki: okay
<dante123> 9.10 Gnea
<queso> haavaros: haa, that did it, lol.  thanks for your help!  I'll try reinstalling gnome-media anyway, maybe it'll add it the way it should be.
<dante123> I was wondering Gnea if there is something broken in 9.10 pppoe/dsl
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, same result without the package...
<acerimmer> gluonman: the most recent write will be default
<GeekSquid> localgh0st: another thing, in order for flash sound to work you need to be running the desktop kernel.. disabling "it" doesn't technically change anything, except it falls back to esound, then OSS then ALSA, depending on how your sound is setup in lucid .. as we are using pulse audio in lucid by default, you'd need to have "it" un installed for it to fall back to pulse, except that in my case it works with or without it installed
<guest1> matthew this was a fresh install. i wiped vista and only installed linux ubuntu for first time.. i am a newbie and hence FRUSTRATED
<gluonman> acerimmer, I know. How do I change the default has been my question.
<haavaros> queso: Np. Yeah, or just add it to startup programs
<hiexpo> oops booted myself
<acerimmer> gluonman: sudo update-grub?
<queso> haavaros: Thanks again ;)
<haavaros> queso: glad to help :)
<gluonman> acerimmer, that was my initial idea, but it didn't work.
<Gnea> dante123: not that I'm aware of, but then, I haven't done dsl/pppoe in years.  When I did, I used pppoeconfig, like the website suggests to do.  after a few runs through it, I got it to connect, so it wasn't easy, but it wasn't impossible either.
<wildbat> guest1, try run nm-applet
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, what are you suggesting I do then?
<justntime> I'm taking no response as no compelling reason to use amd64 if I want good performance but maximum support & compatibility.. :) thx
<codygman> Has anyone ever had the terminal stop displaying?
<Gnea> dante123: not sure if this will help or not: http://www.khattam.info/2009/11/08/solved-dsl-pppoe-not-able-to-connect-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<codygman> that is in xx
<dante123> Gnea we just did that, and we seemed to connect but still no internet on his firefox...
<GeekSquid> localgh0st: please paste the output of uname -a in terminal
<guest1> wildbat you mean type run nm-applet in terminal
<acerimmer> gluonman: pretty sure the answer is here...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<gluonman> acerimmer, I'll check that out. thnx
<codygman> My terminal doesnt display, only the canvas (or panel) behind it. What is the problem?
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, Also my desktop just crashed and is acting really funky. Can't type in some windows... If I disappear I'll be back in a few
<Gnea> dante123: he's not using a proxy, right?
<wildbat> guest1, that or in alt-f2
<dante123> Gnea he plugs right into adsl modem
<guest1> yeah i tried it in alt f2
<guest1> nothing happend. no error either
<Gnea> dante123: I meant in his firefox configuration
<conner> does anyone know if gimp will open a psd file from photoshop cs5 portable?
<guest1> i did alt f2 and simply tried nm-applet
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, uped to 10.04 and the purple boot screen sux - what are my customize options?
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: there are some plymouth themes in the repo
<Gnea> dante123: it might be worth exploring at some point, just to keep your bases covered.
<GeekSquid> conner: it should, as the psd format is  a standard, however it may not have all the extensions that have been added to CS5
<dante123> not that I am aware of, but he often gets the welcome to ubuntu screen..which is a file on the computer.....how do I check that proxy thing on firefox
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: also some of us have had some right issues with it, but  a little while ago I found out how to fix mine,  thanks to rww
<wildbat> guest1, did to install gnome-panel at all? ;p
<Gnea> dante123: go to preferences and check advanced->network
<hiexpo> Tech-Mike, go to sofypedia it tells all the options to fixing that problem
<conner> GeekSquid: thanks man much apreciation im new to Ubuntu much less any other unix based OS just got xubuntu last night
<hiexpo> softpedia sorry
<dante123> okay, what should he select No proxy, or use system proxy or what?
<Gnea> dante123: it should say "Connection" with a 'settings' button to the right of it, that's the button to click on
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb: "right issues" ?
<gluonman> acerimmer, that doesn't seem to have mention of switching defaults between two different installs of grub on the same computer.  If I boot from the liveCD and use the root command in grub and specify the partition where my desired grub install is located, will that make it default? Or will that actually re-install or overwrite it?
<deborah> i just got wubi and i have an nvidia gpu, should i dl anything else to run video games? I play wow
<dante123> yeah, what should that look like.....which choice should he go there
<amabo> is there a shortcut or some way to detect displays? i like to disable the display for my laptop when its plugged into my monitor but if i unplug the monitor (or close my laptop) i can't re-enable it. any help on this would be greatly appreciated
<GeekSquid> conner: go ahead, keep in mind I don't have all the answers
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: yes Plymouth doesn't like propritary Nivida and ATI drivers
<Gnea> dante123: should be 4 choices, and it should be set to 'no proxy' (which connects directly through the internet connection)
<acerimmer> gluonman: I belive that will overwrite it
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: so when that's installed,  there will be problems
<dante123> choices are no proxy, autodetect for this network, use system and manual
<gluonman> acerimmer, that's what I was afraid of, and so didn't try it.
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, did you see my response? Any ideas?
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb: ya ive got nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<dante123> okay will try
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: Plymouth has been loading up ok for you though, it sounded like
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: did you install propritary driver?
<GeekSquid> localgh0st: you are back, yes, no
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb:  yes
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: Plymouth is still loading up alright though?
<Companion-Cube> ugh. i hate my router.
<deborah> i installed linux 64bit from the nvidia site
<localgh0st> GeekSquid, yessir, it started behaving
<conner> GeekSquid: i have  a dell desktop with 4 gigs ram duel core at 2.4 ghz ea, hd radeon graphic card, and a linksys wireless car, i use a live boot unix/linux based os such as xubuntu or something like that but it never registers my wireless card
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: well depends on card and driver if there are issues or not
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb:  the driver was installed before my distro upgrade
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: the driver was stilll installed, when I upgrded from 9.10, and then I had Plymouth issues
<GeekSquid> conner: have you tried using the Restricted Drivers Manager? in System>Admin
<deborah> i read that radeon card drivers arent typically linux friendly, is that true or still true?
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb: i havent noticed any issues, just dont like the purple
<sebsebseb> deborah: ATI is known for bad Linux support
<goddard> I have some ideas I would like to write down but I was wondering if there was a good program that had the ability to draw and put forumlas in code highlighting maybe flow charts and what not anything like that around?
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: right well as I already told you, some other themes you can use instead, that are in the repo
<conner> GeekSquid: no, not sure how to use it after all this is only my first full day with xubuntu
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: also that's the new colour of Ubuntu, purple
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb:  alright ill check it out
<goddard> Ubuntu's color for me is Gold :D
<GeekSquid> conner: If you run it, it may solve your problem
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: aburgine or whatever it's called
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb: well whoever is in charge of picking these colors - has bad taste
<the20yr> is there a way to find out if i'm running a persistent build of ubuntu on a USB drive or not?
<sebsebseb> goddard: for me  it will still be brown in 10.04 as well, yep the old human theme
<the20yr> (from the ubuntu desktop?)
<conner> GeekSquid: alrighty ill try that real quik since im talkn to you through my lappy
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: yeah brown is better than purple
<Scunizi> the20yr: yea.. save something to it.. then restart and see if it's still there.
<Tech-Mike> sebsebseb:  indeed
<sebsebseb> Tech-Mike: for an OS
<localgh0st> *coughKubuntuBlueFTWcough*
<goddard> sebsebseb Radience is sweet
<Eddy4> My apache is showing 403 (forbidden), & "namei" shows the dir as "drwx" - http://pastebin.com/EU03N5SA -  how can I fix it?
<GeekSquid> the20yr: save a file on the desktop, reboot, if it is still there you are in persistant
<mrbook1> What does this mean ---- Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<mrbook1> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<mrbook1> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot4> mrbook1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the20yr> k , i don't think things are saving , is there a way to change settings , or did I burn the wrong ISO?
<amabo> how do i refresh the battery indicator on the panel?
<sebsebseb> goddard: the black theme you mean?  the black theme is alright yeah, untill Firefox is opended, then things like way to black for my likeing
<sebsebseb> goddard: look not like above
<goddard> sebsebseb not it is kinda Goldish light brown
<deborah> for some reason my adobe flash isnt running farmville. any fixes to that? i just dl and restarted my comp after getting the dl from the adobe site
<Scunizi> are CD/dvd drives listed in fstab anymore?
<winXPuser> they should?
<anom01y> is the plymouth and Nvidia issue fixed yet ?
<GeekSquid> mrbook1: you have the CDROM set to be one of your software sources, in that case you need to have the LUCID disk in the drive when updating
<sebsebseb> goddard:  Tech-Mike  I use the older version of human, so the one before 9.10.  human-clearlooks if you install Human.  also with 10.04 depending on the user it's being set up for.  i'll remove stuff from top panel,  and  have how it is, or do gnome icons
<vago_> hi it's me again :-) I try to find some prog in repo to change my login form and splash screen, but I can't find anything work..
<gluonman> How can I change the default grub that is loaded when my computer starts when I have two installations of grub (one on /dev/sda and the most recent on /dev/sdb)?
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: hey there.. can you cat your fstab and see if there is a listing for your cd/dvd drive in there?
<sebsebseb> goddard: users as in my brothers,  I get to set up there accounts.
<the20yr> it's amazing how much faster ubuntu is than windows (even though ubuntu is on a USB drive) on my 1.6ghz system
<mrbook1> GeekSquid; I am running Ubuntu as a guest using Vbox. Where do i change this
<goddard> ahh
<ZykoticK9> Scunizi, no cdrom entry here
<goddard> I have some ideas I would like to write down but I was wondering if there was a good program that had the ability to draw and put forumlas in code highlighting maybe flow charts and what not anything like that around?
<wildbat> gluonman, by changing the first boot HD inbios
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: Mandriva One 2010 on here as my host :)  I am actsauly running  updated Lucid from RC in a vm at the moment still, but that was since,  I was testing my issue fixer for Plymouth,  and seeing if I could get xplash to work instead easilley
<GeekSquid> mrbook1: in virtualbox on the host it will allow you to mount the cdrom or iso prior to booting
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: so in other words, someone else will do that I guess
<vago_> Somebody can help me ?
<hoglahoo-Lee> I just upgraded to the Lucid LTS and the sound sucks.  it seems like the volume is about 10% of what it should be when it is turned all the way up for both speakers and headphones.  Sound worked fine in 9.04 :(  Any ideas?  I've looked through some bug reports but none are describing exactly this issue
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: ok.. thanks
<gluonman> wildbat, lol I strangely hadn't thought of that. Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<hoglahoo-Lee> vago_: I hope so
<FloodBot4> hoglahoo-Lee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: np.. thanks
<mrbook1> GeekSquid: i check this out. i should be mounted as iso
<goddard> hoglahoo-Lee did you check alsa mixer?
<hoglahoo-Lee> yes
<hoglahoo-Lee> goddard: I turned everything up to 100% for good measure
<stoneDJay> Hi, is it possible to change my kernel and keep the drivers (modules) working? I just installed some modules manually and I need to change my kernel
<the20yr> is there a way to make ubuntu persistent while running ubuntu?
<goddard> the20yr what do you mean?
<bazhang> !usb > the20yr
<ubottu> the20yr, please see my private message
<the20yr> i'm running ubuntu off of a USB drive , last time I did it , it was persistent , so when I installed stuff, it worked
<the20yr> hmm, for some reason , your PM isn't showing up
<avis> i couldn't install a persistant desktop of lucid today
<Scunizi> the20yr: if you're not registered on freenode then it won't
<avis> on usb drive (sorry for double enters)
<winXPuser> avis, what is the exct problem that you have?
<Pici> Scunizi: that isn't true anymore.
<avis> the slider never appears
<Scunizi> Pici: really?  didn't know that.
<avis> its faded out
<avis> it took once with 10.04 but then i couldn't get past boot:
<deborah> I'm trying to instal wow and i get an error message   End-of-central-directory signature not found. is there a dl i should get to run games? i should i stick with windows for gaming?
<the20yr> yeah , this SN isn't registered on freenode
<Eddy4> My apache is showing 403 (forbidden), & "namei" shows the dir as "drwx" - http://pastebin.com/EU03N5SA -  how can I fix it?
<anom01y> well team Ubuntu; even though the whole Nvidia vs Plymouth deal didn't work out... Version 9.10 Xubuntu is still a beautiful OS.,
<Chaorain> Hey I just installed 10.04 and I love the new theme but having the close, minimize, and maximize on the left confuses me ALOT. Is there a way to keep the theme but put those on the right?
<Pici> !controls | Chaorain
<ubottu> Chaorain: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Zelozelos> Chaorain, yes its very simple, alt f2, type gconf-edit
<lakeoftea> how do i make it so that a shell script i wrote can be ran from any place in the file system?  like move it to /usr/bin or something?
<cruud> Hi, I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I want to move the title bar to the external display, how do I do this?
<gartral|p> What the hell is wrong with ubuntu.. fresh install wants to run disk checks every boot and crashes.. completly.. after 25 minutes.. alt sysreq k/alt ctrl bksp does nothing, have too hard reboot and all logs are continuosly blank..
<anom01y> avis: yeah thats why I reinstalled Xubuntu 9.10
<Zelozelos> navigate to app, metacity, general, find the right key and change it to menu:minimize,maximize,close
<phearret_> conner: it wont ever register the wireless as your booting from a -r-w disc
<Chaorain> Pici: Zelozelos: thanks
<hoglahoo-Lee> gartral|p: that is unfortunate indeed
<Bash128> I promise that I will never buy any shit Acer laptop anymore in all my life. My laptop is old, ok, was made in 2005, but today don't load the bios, only a black screen. Anybody has some idea for this? (sorry for my poor english :P )
<anom01y> avis: make sure you /home folder is on its own partition (can do that in the Ubuntu Installer in manual partitions mode)
<amabo> is there a shortcut or some way to detect displays? i like to disable the display for my laptop when its plugged into my monitor but if i unplug the monitor (or close my laptop) i can't re-enable it. any help on this would be greatly appreciated
<anom01y> reinstalling after that is a breeze
<lakeoftea> how do i make it so that a shell script can be ran from any place in the file system?  like move it to /usr/bin or something?
<lampe_> hello
<GeekSquid> Eddy4: seems like you are trying to run a webserver off a pendrive? yes then sudo chown www-data:www-data /media/4gb-flash-drive/www -R
<Eddy4> cooool yes!!
<Eddy4> i am, thanks
<lampe_> i can not ajust the brightnes of my laptop screen
<Scunizi> Bash128: battery might be dead.. go into the bios so it looks up all your hardware then save/exit/boot ..
<crdlb> lakeoftea: either ~/bin for your user only, or /usr/local/bin for all users
<Scunizi> Bash128: not the main battery but the bios battery
<lampe_> i can not ajust the brightnes of my laptop screen when i try to change it nothing happends
<cruud> I have an external display hooked up to my macbook. It will not let me put the titlebar on the external display
<ZykoticK9> lakeoftea, so long as it's your user - just create a ~/bin folder and copy the script into it (by default this is in your path, although the directory doesn't exist by default)
<winXPuser> lampe_, what is the exaact problem? do you not know ehere to adjust the brightness, or do you know it and try it but it does not work?
<lampe_> i try it and it dont work its a intel hd4500
<deborah> Anyone able to help me? I'm trying to install WoW and i get an error message:   End-of-central-directory signature not found. how can I run wow on ubuntu 10.4 or should i use another version of linux or use windows for gaming?
<Bash128> Scunizi if I press any button ... 5 seconds... beeps
<hydester> does a SATA drive need to be added in pairs?  i have an abit av8 motherboard and it isn't detecting the single SATA drive I added, and i tried setting it to 1.5 Gb/s.
<anom01y> deborah: you have to go to #winehq
<deborah> k ty
<Scunizi> Bash128: what is the button you have to press on boot to get to the bios?
<nb72> Just installed Lucid, installed Nvidia driver (version current).  Seems fine, but when I run firefox the screen goes blank for a second, and when it comes back it's angled, any ideas?
<Bash128> Scunizi also I hear motherboard beep
<lampe_> i can not ajust the brightnes of my laptop screen when i try to change it nothing happends. its a samsung x120 with a intel 4500
<gartral> hoglahoo-Lee: yea no shit... but this a production system that ive trusted ubuntu on for some 8 years.. all of a sudden, without any prevocation or major changes, the thing wants to stand on its head like a loony patient even after complete system reinstall and hdd swap. im really pissed cause i was just starting to like 10.04...
<haavaros> hydester: No, s-ata drives can be added one by one. Do you see it in BIOS?
<cruud> How do I set my external monitor to be the default monitor and have a titlebar while still using laptop screen?
<anom01y> gartral yeah I wen back to 9.10
<hoglahoo-Lee> gartral: I haven't much cared for it yet
<Scunizi> gartral: this is a "G" rated channel.. watch the expletives
<hoglahoo-Lee> but it's free :)
<hydester> haavaros: no
<haavaros> gartral: I've been beaten up by the lynx too, let it mature for some months
<Bash128> Scunizi, Delete (Suprimir in spanish) but also don't see Acer initial logo
<zetheroo> I don't know why of all things networking in Linux seems to be such a  pain ... something as simple as sharing files etc ... or printers ...
<gartral> Scunizi: if your $2500 computer started randomly locking up on you, you'ed swear.. trust me
<zetheroo> it hardly ever works ..
<Scunizi> Bash128:  so you're saying you can't get into your bios?
<winXPuser> !networking
<winXPuser> um
<zetheroo> and this is stuff that should be working like a breeze ...  especially in Linux
<progesterone> Question: It sound a bit funny and stupid. I remove the button near the close menu button on the top right corner of the screen. And the close button disappears together. How can I make that button appear?
<Scunizi> gartral: I build my own.. they never cost that much.. but still.. I'd say it to myself outloud but not here.
<cruud> Does anyone have any idea? I've never used ubuntu before had to get rid of osx
<gartral> haavaros: well now that upstart has nuked my hal stuff in my /home drive, i cant revert, cause the system wants upstart now.. not hal.. im screwed
<lampe_> i can not ajust the brightnes of my laptop screen when i try to change it nothing happends. its a samsung x120 with a intel 4500
<Bash128> Scunizi, yes, I don't show anything
<Scunizi> Bash128: ouch.. sorry I'm stuck from here.
<gartral> Scunizi: this was a home build, i never buy prefabbed cause they all come broken
<hydester> haavaros: any suggestions?
<hipitihop> I have a swap partition defined but top shows 0k total so is it possible to enable swap while running or is that something I need to do via livecd
<ejv> i've had my laptop crash twice on 10.04, way to go Lucid! \o/
<NoobInUbuntu> helloooo somebody will help me or no?
<Bash128> Scunizi, ok thanks
<wildbat> !anyone| NoobInUbuntu,
<ubottu> NoobInUbuntu,: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<haavaros> hydester: Well, check and doublecheck all cables (if you havent done so already), and then check in BIOS if you have an option to enable/disable RAID
<gartral> Scunizi: i7 860, 8 gigs ram, gtx 275, p55 ftw mobo, bluray and dvd burners, 4x1tb hdds and all in a very nice case
<daftykins> ejv: that's a little open a problem to pin down to a specific OS version :P
<matthew123> NoobInUbuntu, what issue are you having?
<NoobInUbuntu>  I try to find some prog in repo to change my login form and splash screen, but I can't find anything work..
<ejv> daftykins: well never did it on 9.10 lol
<ZykoticK9> hipitihop, try "swapon <device>"
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: sudo swapon /dev/sdxxx xxx being your swap device
<cruud> Please help! I just installed, can someone at least say hello?
<NoobInUbuntu> matthew123, and sometimes I have problem with my sound.. it's gone... but after sometime it's again work
<winXPuser> cruud, sure, help with what?
<ejv> !hello | cruud
<daftykins> ejv: they're not exactly the same thing strictly :)
<Scunizi> gartral: random locking can be lots of things.. outside the os that is.. ram, cpu overclocking/heating, vid card, bios setting.. etc.. wow sounds like a nice system.. have you considered removing all hardware back to the basics, bare neccessities and trying .. then adding one piece at a time to see what might happen?
<ubottu> cruud: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<haavaros> gartral: Wouldn't just reinstalling 9.10 be the thing to do?
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, ZykoticK9 thanks
<ejv> daftykins: of course, i was just celebrating the annoyance
<hydester> haavaros: raid is on, and i checked the cables.  unfortunately i was only using IDE before, so have nothing to swap with :(
<nsahoo> what is the difference between google-chrome official and ubuntu chromium?
<cruud> I'm using an external display, I can't get the titlebar to go to just the external display not the laptop one
<haavaros> hydester: Turn off RAID; seems like your motherboard is expecting a RAID array, which requires at least two disks
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, Chromium is the opensource basis of proprietary Chrome.  new features are in Chromium first.
<matthew123> you want to change the look of your login and splash screens?
<winXPuser> nsahoo, google chsomr is proprietry, icludes some closed source featuyres, otherwise no difference
<gartral> to recap: my system is running fine.. for about a half hour between lockups, all the lockup seem too be happening with wine sound events more than anything.. but none of the logs are being written too, despite proper permissions..
<daftykins> ejv: ok :)
<ejv> daftykins: im wading through dmesg right now, looking for some clue-age
<NoobInUbuntu> and again nobody answer ..
<ejv> !patience | NoobInUbuntu
<ubottu> NoobInUbuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cruud> I don't know what you mean by login or splash screen
<matthew123> noobinubuntu http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<daftykins> hydester: sorry not read your issues in much detail, but just wanted to check you're aware of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Dmraid%20active%20by%20default%20on%20Desktop%20CD
<NoobInUbuntu> ejv,  u wanna say, that nobody never change splash screen and login form? or not activate animated wallpaper?
<bazhang> NoobInUbuntu, no one has an answer for you at the moment. Please be patient
<kermit`> Dear all, I can't use touchpad on my current user in ubuntu-10.04. But if I login with another new user, I can use it normally. How can I solve it? Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I tweaked my GDM a bit. and use a diffrent  Plymouth theme. (i like the solar/sun one)
<NoobInUbuntu> bazhang, ok...
<hipitihop> GeekSquid, is that the same if I used gparted swapon option ?
<GeekSquid> hipitihop: yes
<NoobInUbuntu> matthew123, I read this one, but I don't understand how to set up splash screens or something else from art.gnome.org ?
<Dr_Willis> kermit`:  sounds like some user setting is causing an issue. Find what setting file, and remove it.
<cruud> How do I change primary monitor?
<zetheroo> what is my "Server name"?
<hipitihop> top
 * hipitihop oops wrong window
<Bash128> My laptop does not display anything on screen. Do not show the bios, but it tries to read the CD and the hard disk. I have not given any shock or anything, any idea?
<lampe_> i can not ajust the brightnes of my laptop screen when i try to change it nothing happends. its a samsung x120 with a intel 4500
<anon0> <Bash128> video card quit
<Dr_Willis> Bash128:  if the laptop isent even showing the normal boot up/bios screen - it could be the thing is set to use the external monitor (check your laptop's special fn keys) or it has a broken lcd.
<alirio> hello
<ejv> !stupidity
<anon0> always? or just with cd<Bash128>
<daftykins> lampe_: there's a slider in power management that might be worth a try
<ejv> awww
<lampe_> daftykins, iam using the slider and nothing happens
<progesterone> Question: How can I restore Ubuntu close button near clock at the top right corner of the screen?
<cruud> How do I change my primary monitor?
<daftykins> lampe_: ah, what make of laptop?
<Dr_Willis> !controlls | progesterone
<amabo> is there a shortcut or some way to detect displays? i like to disable the display for my laptop when its plugged into my monitor but if i unplug the monitor (or close my laptop) i can't re-enable it. any help on this would be greatly appreciated
<Dr_Willis> !controls | progesterone
<ubottu> progesterone: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<daftykins> oops sorry you already said
<lampe_> samsung x120 with intel 4500
<daftykins> lampe_: i'm out of ideas then, sorry
<gartral> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHH
<gartral> WHY DOES THIS KEEP HAPPENING
<GeekSquid> gartral: yeah, I know the feeling
<bazhang> gartral, no caps
<wildbat> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bash128> anon0, always
<macrocat> Can anyone read this?
<fathul> hi
<progesterone> Dr_Willis no ... I mean the button to shut down the machine or logout.
<kermit> weidr i killed some volume control applet and now suddenly all these applications have sound effects that i've never heard in 2 years using ubutnu
<rito> hi
<cruud> How do I add a panel to an external display?
<phillipsjk>  /topic is supposed th have FAQ listed, but I don't see it....
<cruud> macrocat I can but I'm a noob sorry
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, add to panel - indicator applet session
<wildbat> macrocat, i read you
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | progesterone
<ubottu> progesterone: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gartral> damnit! does noone here have a clue as too what went wrong here. is anyone else seeing similar issues.. what the fuck is happening here..
<anon0> Bash128: i have a stack of those in my garage
<macrocat> Okay thanks wildbat
<Dr_Willis> progesterone:  or right click  panel - add to panel - its one of those items in there.
<bazhang> gartral, language
<lee_> How can I tell what video driver i'm using - in Lynx lucid
<hoglahoo-Lee> gartral: you should get your money back for sure
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, any idea y my speakicon in the tray is missing?
<anon0> <lee_> lsmod
<Dr_Willis> wildbat:  you tried to remove the mail icon..and it went with it?
<chuyzoz> Help  - I've upgraded to lucid lynx, my microphone is not working at all.. when i go to sound preferences.. the microphone seems to be disabled ( highlighted grey) how can I enable it  ?
<Bash128> Dr_Willis, I was trying whit external monitor via VGA and dont have singnal
<daftykins> gartral: what's happening?
<gartral> hoglahoo-Lee: shut up ok.. im in no mood to be toyed with.
<krummlauf> hey
<krummlauf> i have a strange question
<wildbat> Dr_Willis, mails icon is there~ i did a setup ~ not didn't help
<krummlauf> i installed a dual-boot using wubi
<winXPuser> krummlauf, sure, just ask.
<nb72> Really weird video problem.  When I open gmail the screen flashes black for a second.  It will then keep flashing every couple seconds.
<daftykins> !enter | krummlauf
<ubottu> krummlauf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zelozelos> heay Dr_Willis ive been hoping to catch you in here if anyone knows, you will my places with the menu bar wont open the locations, its not a bookmark issue ive already tried that resolve w no luck, even the desktop one dosent work which isnt a bookmark, the error is "Could not open location 'file:///home/ed'  No application is registered as handling this file
 * NoobInUbuntu ... :-(
<fathul> hi
<nb72> fresh install of lucid tried nvidia current and 185
<cruud> How do I put a panel on an external display
<Dr_Willis> Bash128:  i would try plug in external monitor again, try the laptosp special fn keys see if  display comes back to one of them. Normally that key has   several modes it goes through. Internal, extermal, clone,
<nb72> any ideas?
<lee_> anon8 I looked in lsmod but don't see the video driver
<Bash128> anon0, I have not understood
<wildbat> NoobInUbuntu, sorry idk your issue ~ don't cry ~ /hug ~
<krummlauf> i installed a dual-boot using wubi, then i reformatted without uninstalling wubi on my netbook, im supposed to have 160 GB, but it seems im missing 10 GB...is there a hidden partition im not aware of?
<daftykins> Zelozelos: you need to open nautilus and change the default action for folders
<deborah> i dl'd wine and WoW still wont install and i get the same error. am i doing something wrong? I got wubi ubuntu 10.4, should i get a different version
<Bash128> Dr_Willis,  ok I will try this another twice
<Bash128> thanks
<zetheroo> does anyone have any input on shared printers and folder in Ubuntu?
<moes> Downloaded lucid 10.04 using windows and instructions from Ubuntu documentation I continue to get a different md5sum on each download
<cruud> What's the best itunes replacement? I have a Droid.
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:   file assoication with the 'directory' type has been messed up I think. I normally just reset all my gnome settings.  try a new user see if it works for them as a test Zelozelos
<winXPuser> !anyone | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wildbat> Krumar, you have 160 GB not GiB ;p ~
<daftykins> zetheroo: how to do it? see samba
<gartral> daftykins: system is randomly locking up, i cant boot sabayon or fedora cause HAL crashes while trying to get conf info from my /home drive (HAL being removed from ubuntu in favor of upstart breaks /home partitions that are needed by OSES that still use HAL. making reverting to old ubuntu impossible) and wine is causing lockups at sound events
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  it works ? :) is that input enough?
<localgh0st> I guess I'm just destined to exist without sound in my flash :(
<Zelozelos> Dr_Willis, i will , and if so how do i reset those settings?
<zetheroo> winXPuser: read the question before answering!
<matthew123> cruud, I believe songbird works on droid, I may be wrong though
<Krumar> wildbat, what?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ha ... yeah .. no ... it doesn't  ... it does and then it doesn't
<daftykins> gartral: sorry for suggestions that you may have already heard, but is your computer perfectly stable? passes memtests?
<NoobInUbuntu> who know where i can download plymounth themes?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ive had quirks where as a user. i had to connect to a share . befir i could print
<kermit> zetheroo: i like them!
<Dr_Willis> NoobInUbuntu:  theres several in the repos.
<wildbat> Krumar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibibyte
<cruud> I figured it out! You can drag panels like windows! Awesome!
<progesterone> Dr_Willis Thanks
<zetheroo> daftykins: yeah ... I have been through all of that so many times .. but no sooner do I have it set up then it ceases to work suddenly
<progesterone> ZykoticK9 ubottu Thanks
<anon0> <localgh0st> try apt-get autoremove flashplugin-nonfree and then compile from source and put the .so file in /usr/lib/mozzilla/plugins as root
<NoobInUbuntu> Dr_Willis, how i can find it ? what I should write in repo ?
<cruud> matthew123 thanks!!!
<Dr_Willis> NoobInUbuntu:  fire up the synapatic package manager and search for 'plymouth'
<ZykoticK9> progesterone, glad to help
<localgh0st> anon0, I've never compiled from source...
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: I just find that 80% of the time I cannot access anything on the network ... be it printers, files or folders
<daftykins> zetheroo: it might be worth talking to samba people about your config
<anon0> <localgh0st> at your own risk
<greenjon> progesterone, you got it figured out now?
<Krumar> wildbat, you auto typed th wrong name, and i have over 2 TB
<cruud> bye guys! happy already, first hour away from osx
<anon0> <localgh0st> it is easy go read
<daftykins> zetheroo: could also be a driver issue with your server's given LAN interface
<Zelozelos> NoobInUbuntu, keywords work, just keywords itll search filenames, package names and descriptions
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  could be a sign of a deeper samba issue.
<localgh0st> anon0, I've tried everything else, why not
<zetheroo>  kermit: I like them too ... who are we talking about? :P
<lee_> How can I tell what video driver i'm using - in Lynx lucid. I deleted my intel driver, and don't know what driver i'm currently using. There is no xorg.conf file, so...
<matthew123> cruud, also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316842
<anon0> <localgh0st> yeah sure that's my motto
<cruud> thanks again matthew123
<Mefached> How to install GRUB from Xubuntu 10.04? I didn't see the option in the installer.
<deborah> anyone able to help me? I dl'd wubi unbuntu 10.4 and wine 1.0.1. I'm trying to install wow but it wont work and i also restarted my system but I still get the same error message. what should i do?
<wildbat> Krumar, ooh ~ sorry ;p ~
<raviepic3_> help | when ever i install or upgrade a package using apt-get i receive this error dialogue http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3059/errorze.png
<kermit> zetheroo: shared folders and shared printers, you asked for input on them
<kermit`> Dr_Willis,thanks
<raviepic3_> please help me understand whats happening
<gartral> daftykins: win7 runs fine with superpi running 72 hours straight, memtest passed.. i even swapped out hdds that could be bad.. ive narrpwed this down to a specific ubuntu/upstart error..
<raviepic3_> help | when ever i install or upgrade a package using apt-get i receive this error dialogue http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3059/errorze.png
<NoobInUbuntu> Zelozelos,  and do you know, how I can change that themes after I install it?
<progesterone> Question: I have two monitors showing the exact things. How can I make them to be able to use side by side?
<zetheroo> daftykins; I don't know man ... I have had this working so well in 7.10 and 8.04 .... but not since then
<winXPuser> deborah what is the error message text?
<ZykoticK9> lee_, "lspci -vnvn" then find the VGA section and the line "kernel driver is use" good luck.
<progesterone> greenjon Yeah
<zetheroo> kermit: ah ...
<ZykoticK9> lee_, s/is/in
<deborah> Archive:  /media/Lich King/Installer.exe
<deborah> [/media/Lich King/Installer.exe]
<deborah>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<deborah>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<deborah>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<FloodBot4> deborah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deborah>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<moes> Downloaded lucid 10.04 using windows and firfox and instructions from Ubuntu documentation I continue to get a different md5sum on each download
<daftykins> zetheroo: pretty sure hardy (8.04) still has a bit of support left, could be worth keeping it going
<greenjon> progresterone: ok good stuff :D
<winXPuser> !paastebin
<winXPuser> !pastebin
<Bash128> Dr_Willis,  fn keys don't works with VGA external connection. Says "No hay entrada de video"
<Zelozelos> NoobInUbuntu, yup, right click desktop, hit change background (easiest way to get to appearance)
<daftykins> moes: do you rename the downloads after they're done?
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zetheroo> daftykins: just extremely annoying that there are all these options in the GUI to share files and folders, but none of it works withotu tinkering in the background anyway
<anon0> <localgh0st> basically go find the source tar.gz at the adobe site
<Zelozelos> NoobInUbuntu, then click the theme tab ;)
<gartral> daftykins: also, i cant reformat my home cause i have so many different conf files, and i dont have a external or enough cds to hold it.. had i known upstart would completly fry hal i wouldnt have upgraded
<ZykoticK9> debes, use pastebin next time - install wine first then "wine /media/Lich\ King/Installer.exe" from a terminal *should* work
<lee_> zykotick9: what is s/is/in
<LtHummus> Can someone help me set up x11vnc?  It's set up right now, but I want it to launch a new gdm session instead of using the one that I normally use (if that makes sense)
<zetheroo> daftykins: I left 8.04 a while back ...
<NoobInUbuntu> Zelozelos, and u think it will show me plymounth themes too ?
<moes> dafty
<ZykoticK9> deborah, see above not to debes
<moes> daftykins, no I do not rename
<daftykins> zetheroo: ah i see just the GUI stuff, mmm that and properly configured samba will be totally different
<r3dhat> I have a slight issue with 10.04...I accidentally removed the icons from the top panel for empathy and all that. how do I get them back?
<daftykins> !resetpanels | r3dhat
<ubottu> r3dhat: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ZykoticK9> lee, when i make a spelling or typo -- it's like a regular expression s/ for substitude "is" for "in"  :)
<zetheroo> daftykins: exactly ... I think all that rubbish GUI stuff should be banished until it actually works!
<NoobInUbuntu> Zelozelos, I install some of themes, but it's not any effect :-) in right click > background :-)
<Zelozelos> NoobInUbuntu, idk, probably any themes, but i personally dont care much bout the themes, i'll stick w the default one, but backgrounds on the other hand, i change all the time
<phillipsjk> <localgh0st>, I am not sure why anon0 was telling you to compitle from source. The Falsh player from Adobe is a Binary blob. Just put the .so file (from Adobe) in ~/.mozilla/plugins  (As a normal user: flash will only affect that user)
<raviepic3_> please help me understand whats happening
<raviepic3_> help | when ever i install or upgrade a package using apt-get i receive this error dialogue http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3059/errorze.png
<zetheroo> daftykins: its totally misleading ...
<daftykins> moes: hmm, you could always just take the plunge and try it
<r3dhat> thanks daftykins
<daftykins> zetheroo: i know it works for some, plus things can't be trialled unless they're included. i understand your point though
<moes> daftykins, I cannot burn an iso
<anon0> <phillipsjk> good call
<zetheroo> daftykins: although in 8.04 and prior to that it actually seemed to work pretty well .... I don't know what happened since then to mess it all up
<Zelozelos> NoobInUbuntu, itll help if i check out what plymouth themes are, 1 sec ;)
<localgh0st> phillipsjk, and what about if I use chrome? Same path or somewhere else?
<daftykins> moes: what's your intention as to how to install then?
<lee_> Well I found the Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel? With this driver I can't get higher then 1024x768 resolution
<NoobInUbuntu> ok
<lee_> I'm on a 32in. screen
<Bash128> Dr_Willis,  if I put the ubuntu CD does not show me anything. A few seconds separating the hard disk.
<Mefached> How do I install Grub2?
<hiexpo> raviepic3_, are you useing sudo in front of apt-get
<gartral> daftykins: as far as suckage factor goes: this system was FINE a few days ago.. and now ubuntu is haywire
<moes> daftykins, I have a second drive designated to ubuntu and want to install on that drive
<Zelozelos> ahhhh now i see, you're tkin about the flash screen rofl, idk anything about that i thought you was talking about window themes
<raviepic3_> hiexpo, ye
<raviepic3_> yes
<raviepic3_> in order to install
<raviepic3_> is that the cause of this error ?
<raviepic3_> hiexpo, ^^
<Bash128> My laptop does not display anything on screen. Do not show the bios, but it tries to read the CD and the hard disk. I have not given any shock or anything, any idea?
<hiexpo> raviepic3_, looks like it or you have another repo open
<daftykins> gartral: fine in Lucid and the same config, or?
<daftykins> Bash128: booting a livecd or booting a previously working installation, or...?
<Zelozelos> anyone know how reset the nautilus settings?
<hiexpo> raviepic3_, oh you have synaptic open is what it says
<gartral> daftykins: yea, lucid was up and flying, all my games were playing nicely, even alongside compiz.. running for months like that and all of a sudden: even firefox is fucked
<raviepic3_> hiexpo, another repo open  ! !
<raviepic3_> yes
<Bash128> daftykins,  previoustly working normally with Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows XP
<phillipsjk> localgh0st, I think Chrome uses Mozilla's plugin directory, but I am not sure.
<raviepic3_> but it didnt open synaptic
<raviepic3_> hiexpo, ^^
<lee_> Nope I made a mistake Kernel Modules: i915
<zetheroo> daftykins: my household has a shared MF unit as well as a lot of media content that we are used to having shared over the network ... and with Windows it all works 80 - 90 percent of the time ... whereas with Linux it's the complete opposite ... makes it very hard to use Linux at all with those issues ... I have even been over the Ubuntu docs and what I have seen is all really old material ...
<bazhang> gartral, stop cursing here
<ZykoticK9> gartral, i think the language has already been mentioned to you
<hiexpo> raviepic3_, yes close synaptic or ubuntu software center or something is still installing and yu clsed the terminal
<lee_> Anyway to get it widescreen?
<gartral> look.. im mad alright. im using speech to text and it aint filtering.. sorry
<ejv> lies
<daftykins> zetheroo: i am totally not a Linux fanboy, i actually run windows 7 on my desktop at the moment, but i genuinely believe there to be more than just Ubuntu or Linux to blame there
<winXPuser> gartral, any firefox problem I caan help you with?
<ejv> ^_^
<gartral> winXPuser: if you can tell me why firefox INSISTS on using a proxy even after ive purged it.. that'd be great
<Bash128> daftykins, 2 months ago it happens, but last weekend returned to work until now (sorry for my english)
<zetheroo> daftykins: how so ...
<temon> hello ...
<ejv> !hi | temon
<ubottu> temon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<winXPuser> gartral, edit preferences advanced networking tab settings button
<daftykins> zetheroo: well if i'm reading you right, you refer to a multi-function printer device, those have shocking Linux support at the best of times
<gartral> winXPuser: "no proxy" is set.. i tryed taht
<temon> help me to upgrading bios in my lucid..
<zetheroo> daftykins: the one I have works very very well and has Linux support
<gartral> winXPuser: no proxy set for gnome prefs too
<zetheroo> daftykins: it's an Epson
<progre55> hi guys! where is the splash screen wallpaper located?
<winXPuser> gartral, where is proxy set then? in your router?
<gartral> winXPuser: ITS NOT
<temon> help me... how to upgrading bios in my lucid.. my mobo is msi h55m e33
<GeekSquid> daftykins: I think you were referring to the Brother line of products,,, If you run linux By HP or Epson printers
<winXPuser> gartral, where in thereal end does the system know that there is a proxy? (dont shoud, we can read lowecase too))_
<progre55> I have installed "kubuntu-desktop" on my ubuntu, and now the splash screen has changed to kubuntu. Although I have that bug with reeeeally low resolution splash, I still want it to be ubuntu =)
<daftykins> GeekSquid: nah
<temon> help me... how to upgrading bios in my lucid.. my mobo is msi h55m e33
<Bash128> daftykins,the strange thing is that I do not show or bios or the manufacturer's logo at startup. Shows nothing
<ejv> !patience | temon
<ubottu> temon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GeekSquid> temon: you may want to ask your question in #hardware
<temon> ubottu: ha ha ha Iam sorry...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CavalierPrime> Bash128:  is this everytime you boot up or are you stuck from a hibernation?
<phillipsjk> gartral: ISPs have been known to use "transparent" proxies. What are the symptoms you are complaining about?
<temon> geekSquid: ok... I go to #hardware now...
<kofler> i wanted to feel intelligent. so i came here
<kofler> is ubuntu any better since 8.10 or whenever i stopped using that piece of junk?
<Bash128> CavalierPrime Yes, I remember I try to hibernate in Ubuntu last good boot!
<kofler> on a serious note, does ubuntu have kickstart working yet?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - got a dvdshrink written for linux working on here no wine neccesary   :)
<Guest249> hello all
<CavalierPrime> Bash128: hold power for 4 secs to fully power down then reboot
<gartral> phillipsjk: i know it isnt my isp.. chrome works, wine-firefox works, it's speciffically ubuntu ff thats borked.. it's saying the proxy is refusing connections when i have n damn proxy
<kofler> i remember that was one really interesting bit about the ubuntu project
<DarkHelmut> I've just finished the upgrade and my whole screen is "fuzzy" any ideas on how to address this?
<rainofkayos> it appears programs are not starting properly when called from the indicator applet in my taskbar.. mail/pidgin/gwibber.. looks like they go into the process table and are running but not on a desktop anywhere,, and tty is ? for them.. is that a known issue?
<temon> geeksquid: to join #hardware need an invitation...
<bazhang> temon, register
<daftykins> Bash128: oh i see, so you get no POST screen at all. how old is the computer? sounds like it needs some maintenance
<bazhang> !register > temon
<ubottu> temon, please see my private message
<bazhang> temon, /join #freenode for help
<gartral> phillipsjk: i even SET a proxy with adb with my droid (ADB teathering by proxy) and ff complains, when chrome and others just work
<temon> ubottu: thanks..
<Guest249> I have just installed 10.14 and when I go to change the screensaver I get white lines and the screen blinks why
<Bash128> daftykins, Acer Aspire 1692WLMi 2005
<Guest249> 10.04....sorry
<GeekSquid> kofler: alot of things happend since 08, and in my opinion ( which means nothing ) it is better, ubuntu uses upstart, not kickstart as you call it and it does work,
<Bash128> I don't show anything :(
<gartral> daftykins: wow..im impressed, ubuntu stopped crashing
<Mefached> gartral, why don't you just use chrome?
<CavalierPrime> Bash128: hold power for 4 secs to fully power down then reboot
<kofler> GeekSquid: what's the boot time like? still 1 minute+?
<NoobInUbuntu> help me please! I install some plymouth themes from repo but I don't know how to change it now ? how to set one of them ?
<daftykins> Bash128: oh a laptop. have you tried removing the mains power, removing the battery, then plugging in the mains only (and no battery) and trying?
<gartral> Mefached: gmail: "your browser/operating system isnt test and may crash" and it does, unless i use ff..
<GeekSquid> kofler: uh, my lappy boots in about 35-40 seconds, I have heard good stories of 10 second boot times with Lucid, (in some cases)
<gartral> anyway.. im done for now.. im rebooting into win7 so i can at least game
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, got to softpedia there is a tutorial there on how to do it
<raviepic3_> hiexpo, nope i didnt open anything, i installed app using apt-get
<raviepic3_> thats it
<NoobInUbuntu> hiexpo, can you give me link ?
<NoobInUbuntu> !softpedia
<ejv> mine takes around 10
 * NoobInUbuntu lol
<safe> Does anyone know if there's a way to make recieved messages minimized by default in emesene?
<ejv> (seconds)
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, one sec
<Mefached> gartral, unless you're using some absolutely ancient version of chrome, that doesn't make any sense.
<Mefached> Use the HTML interface, then.
<ZykoticK9> progre55, if you are using lucid these directions *should* work (i haven't tested though) http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/how-to-select-the-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<phillipsjk> gartral: on my computer Edit> preferences>(Advanced)>(Network)>Settings (button)>is set to "Use system proxy settings"
<zetheroo> this information is useless and does not work! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<kofler> GeekSquid: hahaha, still 35-40?
<kofler> GeekSquid: wow, i'll come back in 5 years then
<zetheroo> especially the Ubuntu 9.04 info
<GeekSquid> kofler: 4 year old laptop
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<kofler> GeekSquid: yeah, i had a 3 year old laptop and it took a similar amount of time
<kofler> still all eye candy and no solid ideas
<perry_> can anyone help me with a quick issue please?  I am trying to run a script that amends a couple things in /sys/devices (trackpoint settings).  The permissions appear fine, but it tells me 'Permission Denied' if I try sudo echo, but I can sudo vim or sudo gedit and change/save with no problem.  Anyone have any directions on where to read up on it?
 * Mefached wonders why cold boot matters when hibernate and suspend take even less.
<greenjon> kofler: i'd say it depends. my acer aspire one boots in 30 TOPS and my custom desktop is about the same. easily 30 secs or less
<progre55> ZykoticK9: thanks, let me have a look.
<Guest249> has any1 had problems when trying to change screensavers??
<kofler> oh really? my noncustom, stock archlinux boots in less than 10
<kofler> that's fully setup with wireless and kde4
<Mefached> kofler, lol "stock archlinux" clearly you don't understand what rolling release means
<kofler> sad. why is ubuntu so far behind. quite seriously, i'd like to see it succeed
<GeekSquid> kofler: you may have better luck with Lucid than I, my machine is really crap, but it works... 10 second boot times are possible on newer machines in Lucid running Grub2 and other enhancements provided by the newer kernels
<Mefached> There's no such thing as stock Arch. Get out.
<kofler> Mefached: no, as in, i didn't use any custom kernels
<CavalierPrime> what OS do you run kofler?
<phillipsjk> perry: script must be set executable.
<psych> Hey guys is anyone aware of an alternative to remastersys? Or when remastersys might be back
<Bash128> yes daftykins
<greenjon> kofler: awww come on. 30 isn't bad at all lol
<kofler> Mefached: nice strawman though.
<NoobInUbuntu> hiexpo,  no u don't understand my question... I here is no any info how change themes :-)
<Mefached> kofler, lol @ arch users who don't use custom kernels
<perry_> it executes, it just doesn't save the settings.
<Mefached> Grow some balls or don't
<NoobInUbuntu> how select one other :-)
<bazhang> psych, ubuntu customization kit
<ZykoticK9> perry_, you might ask in #bash if you don't get an answer here.  FYI sudo do not cross pipes so if your script relies on them you need to use tee instead.  good luck man.
<psych> bazhang, thanks i'll check it out
<kofler> Mefached: ah, still the lowest common denominator occuping the user base i see
<Mefached> My laptop uses a kernel I customized because if I'm going to run Arch or Gentoo I'm going all out
<GeekSquid> bazhang: Hammer, nails, glue
<bazhang> GeekSquid, what?
<Mefached> Just stopping by Ubuntu to test 10.04 on my family desktop
<kofler> hahaha, going all out. i used gentoo back in my "i'm hardcore" phase
<GeekSquid> bazhang: ubuntu customization kit?
<Mefached> kofler, spoiler: I actually use Arch. :)
<perry_> thanks for the responses.  10.04 working pretty well for me.   Take care all.
<bazhang> kofler, Mefached lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest249> Im soooo lost help pleases
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, themes or splash screen to change theme right click on desktop/change desktop back ground/ click themes / drop your file you downloaded in there and than hit customize
<daftykins> perry_: it would seem from a quick google to check, that /sys is a kernel related folder and may not actually be anything you can edit (i may be wrong). just as /proc is a virtual filesystem provided by the kernel
<Bash128> CavalierPrime, I think isn't hibertating, cause the CD do sound when I introduce a CD
<mdel> why is the default refresh rate set to 50hz?
<NoobInUbuntu> hiexpo, it's plymouth theme, and I download it with sinaptic manager
<GeekSquid> mdel: are you in europe?
<Bash128> CavalierPrime,  is so strange this pffffffff
<h00k> !ask | Guest249
<ubottu> Guest249: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdel> GeekSquid: nope
<mdel> GeekSquid: wait... ok nom definitely not
<mdel> no*
<psych> bazhang, this may be silly but I've already done whatever I wanted to do in virtual box. I'd like to export that to a iso or something
<Trolum> how i can edit the inittab in Ubuntu?
<perry_> daftykins:  I am able to edit it, just not via echo.  Thanks for the added input though, I will do some more looking.
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, so the theme you wanna change is in the enviroment right
<phillipsjk> Guest249 !ask
<psych> ubuntu customization kit would make me do it all over it seems
<phillipsjk>  !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> ubottu: inittab | Trolum
<NoobInUbuntu> hiexpo, I think yes
<ubottu> Trolum: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hoglahoo-Lee> my sound preferences volume bar always reads "unamplified 100%" no matter where I slide the bar. Is that normal?
<FeasibilityStudy> Can anyone tell me how I can change the system from metric to imperial?
<Guest249> ok, so I was trying to change the screensaver in the new distro and I guess the thing locked up. It changed the screen to white lines halfway down the screen and then it blinked onn and off
 * phillipsjk didn't read all the back-scroll
<FeasibilityStudy> I have looked and looked and see nowhere to do this.
<crdlb> hoglahoo-Lee: those are marks on the bar, not the curent status
<FeasibilityStudy> In KDE, it's simple
<GeekSquid> mdel: the monitor is reporting that back to the video card, which is strange, as 50hz is commonly used in europe, you may have one of those strange monitors that reports that back, normally 60hz, 70hz or 85hz is the norm
<crdlb> hoglahoo-Lee: ie the first notch is unamplified, and the second one is 100%
<hoglahoo-Lee> ah, lol.  thanks
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, ok than right click on desktop / than click change desktop back ground / than click theme and change it and you can customize it to by clicking customize
<mdel> GeekSquid: yeah I thought it seemed weird. i just set it to 60hz
<losing> Any reason why applications on lucid can't seem to connect to a network?  Web browsing works fine, but nothing else can connect to the internet / local network
<hoglahoo-Lee> widening the window makes it obvious. thanks
<NoobInUbuntu> hiexpo,  there is no any of plymouth themes..
<phillipsjk> Guest249: did you check some kind of "use fullsceen" button? maybe the monitor does not like the chosen screen mode.
<deborah> i have a 1tb hard drive that has windows vista on it and also linux. i tried installing a game and it said i need at least 15GB of space for the game. how do i get more space on the linux side?
<Guest249> oh, I also have lucid on my laptop and i have had no trouble with it at all
<progre55> ZykoticK9: thanks man, appreciate =) it worked
<hiexpo> NoobInUbuntu, when you get to themes click customize youll find it
<Bash128> CavalierPrime,  any more ideas?
<Bash128> (thanks for all)
<phearret> kofler: as usual the boot time is dependent on variables like which manager, how many effects, how much eye candy .. etc and then the hardware bottleneck issues
<progre55> ZykoticK9: now I somehow need to fix the poor resolution problem..
<ZykoticK9> progre55, glad to help
<magn3ts> After upgrading, my Nvidia kernel extension has taken to requiring me to reinstall it constantly. I have to uninstall all of my nvidia packages and reinstall them, and then when I reboot, it's managed to get screwed up again.
<bikcmp> Erm, I was upgrading to ubuntu 10.04, and it says 3 hours remaining... this can't be right, can it? lol
<ZykoticK9> FeasibilityStudy, are you using lucid?
<bikcmp> that's... a lot of time.
<jiohdi> bikcmp: yes
<magn3ts> bikcmp, my upgrade took like 5 hours total
<Guest249> phillips, i went to do the preview and it just locked up. so I tried again and while browsing thru them it did it
 * bikcmp hits head on table
<magn3ts> bikcmp, its worth it
<bikcmp> I wish I knew that before I started it at 10:30 hehe
<greenjon> bikcmp: really worth it :D
<phillipsjk> bikcmp: how many packages at 10 seconds each?
 * bikcmp kills the process.
<bikcmp> :p
<magn3ts> uh
<bikcmp> Yea, I know, it's a joke.  :p
<FeasibilityStudy> ZykoticK9: yes
<ZykoticK9> FeasibilityStudy, System / Admin / Language support - Text tab - "Display numbers, dates and currency ammount in the usual format for" dropdown to a country that uses the format you want.
<bikcmp> but gosh, why is it going to take so long?
<rainofkayos> is there a place indicator-applet errors would get logged?
<Code_Bleu> I ran the 10.04 upgrade alternative CD and it got to prob 99 percent complete just before the cleanup part and crashed.  It is complaining about selinux.  I installed this a long time ago, and thought that i remove it.  What do i need to do to get selinux off and verify that the upgrade can finish successfully?
<magn3ts> bikcmp, it takes a long time to generate this much magic. except my nvidia problems of course
<Bash128> My laptop does not display anything on screen. I can't see the bios, but it tries to read the CD and the hard disk. I have not given any shock or anything, any idea?
<wizard_> Code_Bleu: go into Synaptic and unmark SELinux
<CavalierPrime> Bash128:  unplug your laptop, take the battery out.  After 2 mins put it back in and try to reboot
<phillipsjk> bikcmp: because you are updating all the installed software at the same time.
<deborah> I have a 1tb hard drive and it's partitioned with windows and linux. i tried installing a game on it but it says i need at least 15GB of space. how do i fix this problem so that i have more space on the linux side?
<Code_Bleu> wizard: I have tried 'sudo apt-get remove selinux' with and without -f and nothing works...do you want me to paste the error?
<siOuX_> where i find a virtual print to BMP?
<CSSnub> I'm having a lot of trouble with my laptop wireless (Intel 5100) and 10.04, anybody else had issues? It drops the connection about every 15secs if I'm using the web - command line I'm fine though. Haven't had an issue in IRC or using apt-get, but Google Docs kills my wifi repeatedly.
<zetheroo> ow do you restart samba in Lucid?
<phearret> Bash128: what happens without the disc after what CavalierPrime: states
<CSSnub> I uninstalled NetworkManager and I'm using WICD now, not much better.
<wizard_> Code_Bleu: try sudo apt-get purge packagename
<doleyb_> CSSnub: i have trouble with ath5k wireless driver, but I guess you have a different chip.
<Bash128> ok CavalierPrime
<kandinski> Gnome starts but Metacity doesn't
<wizard_> Code_Bleu: then apt-get autoremove
<hoglahoo-Lee> what game requires 15gb of space. holy cow
<ZykoticK9> siOuX_, not sure about the print to BMP - but you might find using screenshots easier
<kandinski> how can I recover it?
<deborah> wow
<bikcmp> what's the command to start the lucid upgrade from the command line?
<Bash128> pheareet nothing, it dont boot
<bikcmp> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do much.
<siOuX_> ZykoticK9, How?
<Sylphid> bikcmp, do-release-upgrade
<CytotoxicTCell> Does ubuntu support turbo mode on I5?
<Code_Bleu> wizard_: that doesnt work either
<FeasibilityStudy> ZykoticK9: Thanks.  What I really want, though, is to get rid of the 0 in front of my time.  For instance right now I am showing "09:30" PM.  I want to get rid of that 0.
<Bash128> don't show me anything
<Code_Bleu> wizard: this is what i get "E: selinux: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 127"
<CavalierPrime> deborah: d/l partition magic
<Pici> bikcmp: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pici> bikcmp: check do-release-upgrade -h   for options
<deborah> will do ty
<wizard_> Code_Bleu: I suggest you use the Synaptic GUI and make sure it and all dependancies are removed.
<ZykoticK9> FeasibilityStudy, siOuX_ both get ? as a reply i'm affraid :)  good luck guys.
<phillipsjk> si0uX_ ouch! What resolution are you thinking of?
<rainofkayos> hmm
<phearret> power it down & disconnect the HDD .. double check the video cables then try to boot to see if you get anything
<Code_Bleu> wizard_: i did, and that is the error i got "E: selinux: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<CSSnub> Can somebody help me diagnose these wifi issues? Is there some sort of error log generated by WICD?
<ZykoticK9> siOuX_, to take a screenshot Application / Accessories / Take screenshot - and configure it to only take a window, the timer is handy as well.
<wildbat> deborah, gparted can do it
<amabo> is there a terminal command to log out? the keyboard shortcut brings up the prompt but i'd like a keyboard shortcut to just log out
<rainofkayos> you can also hit print screen button..
<siOuX_> ZykoticK9, ok.. thanks
<wizard_> Code_Bleu: that's odd.  Hmm.. I cant think of anything else at the moment, but if I find anything I'll let you know ASAP.
<hololight> trying to use the broadcom sta (wl) driver. It loads and is shown by lsmod, but there is no interface (iwconfig). kern log shows no error
<rainofkayos> or ALT + prt screen to get a specific window
<CytotoxicTCell> Wat kind of kernel is linux?
<Bash128> phearret, is a laptop
<bazhang> !ot > CytotoxicTCell
<wizard_> Linux is a Linux kernal.
<ubottu> CytotoxicTCell, please see my private message
<jiohdi> CytotoxicTCell: marine :)
<jiohdi> special forces
<exobit> i just got ubuntu
<GeekSquid> amabo: Lucid, the default kbs for logout is Ctrl-Alt-Delete
<exobit> and its awsome
<phillipsjk> CytotoxicTCell, This sounds like a homework assignment...
<exobit> awesome*
<rainofkayos> is it normal for the indicator applet thing to not work at all?
<amabo> GeekSquid: it just brings up the prompt to shut down, restart, hibernate, etc
<amabo> GeekSquid: i'd like to *actually* log out
<CytotoxicTCell> no its not =)
<scratchme> Hi all.  Is there any remote admin interface besides using ssh to manage iscsi-scst and related?
<bazhang> CytotoxicTCell, its offtopic here
<CytotoxicTCell> i know
<konner> Why does firefox keep saving my tabs when I quit firefox
<phearret> Bash128: ok ... should still be able to disconnect the hard drive.. trying to get the system to boot without HDD or cd
<zetheroo> how do you restart samba in Lucid?
<CytotoxicTCell> since ubbotu told me
<Guest249> woould it be the monitor that screws up when it does the lines on-screen and blinks....or is it the PC?
<rainofkayos> restart smbd
<Guest249> cause it is not set to be fullscreen
<hololight> Guest249: could be the cable/ connectors
<wizard_> konner: go into preferences and make sure it isnt set to save opened tabs.
<hoglahoo-Lee> konner: the firefox setting tells it to do so
<Bash128> phearret, ok
<CytotoxicTCell> how can i make it so i dont need to enter my password on synaptic?
<CSSnub> I've turned on debug mode in WICD - is it now generating a log file I can view somewhere?
<Guest249> but I use this on my laptop running this distro
<wizard_> CytotoxicTCell: that's generally not a good idea, for security reasons.
<konner> I have it to start up to the homepage
<konner> not keep the tabs
<CytotoxicTCell> even if i am the only user on my laptop?
<konner> but it keeps them anyways
<bazhang> CytotoxicTCell, why would you ever want to do that
<wizard_> bazhang: lazyness.
<ZykoticK9> CytotoxicTCell, lets just say "it's not supported"
<CytotoxicTCell> ok
<jiohdi> CytotoxicTCell: its part of the reason viruses have no foot hold on linux
<phearret> Bash128: if there is nothing to boot from you should get the BIOS screen or a bunch of beeps
<conner> need help running crunchbag on dell desktop with linksys wireless card but crunchbag isnt picking up the wireless card
<wizard_> conner: CrunchBang is not an official Ubuntu derivitive.  You might want to ask them.
<bazhang> conner, join #crunchbang for support
<konner> Hurts my feelers when it saves my tabs
<scottyg> hi how do i add a facebook acct to empathy?  it wont work?  neither does my google talk!
<conner> ahh ok thanks
<konner> I like a nice startup for firefox but it decides to keep them anyways
<konner> D:
<theGman> I'm running 9.10 in a VM and I have the guest additions installed. The shared folder is my host system's html folder and I was wondering if I could symlink the ubuntu /var/www/html folder to the /mnt/html or should I just change apache's conf to handle it?
<Code_Bleu> anyone else have any ideas on this:  I ran the 10.04 upgrade alternative CD and it got to prob 99 percent complete just before the cleanup part and crashed.  It is complaining about selinux.  I installed this a long time ago, and thought that i remove it.  What do i need to do to get selinux off and verify that the upgrade can finish successfully?
<zetheroo> how do you restart samba in Karmic and Lucid?
<phillipsjk> I am in a non DMCA country; how do I go about installing the dcss  (DVD descrambling) library?
<scottyg> hi how do i add a facebook acct to empathy?  it wont work?  neither does my google talk!
<ZykoticK9> scottyg, re:facebook chat - for the detail for empathy see "other" on http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<GeekSquid> !medibuntu | phillipsjk
<ubottu> phillipsjk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zetheroo> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart returns with Command not found!
<GeekSquid> phillipsjk: install that repository and install libdvdcss2
<hololight> sambad?
<ZykoticK9> phillipsjk, two options i use http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<phillipsjk> Thanks, GeekSquid.
<losing> Any idea why Chromium connects to the internet just fine, but Boxee and XBMC can't on Lucid?
<leetuser> Whats a really good bittorent client? Ive tried transmission, deluge and qbitorrent.. I dont like any of them compared to utorrent.
<hololight> or rather smbd?
<phillipsjk> ZykoticK9, I did have libdvdread4 installed already :P
<uLinux> How do I update ClamTk? I go to 'Help > Check for updates' but there is no button to update...
<ZykoticK9> phillipsjk, did you run the script!
<phillipsjk> ZykoticK9, didn't know about the script :)
<GeekSquid> uLinux: install freshclam, it grabs the updates for clamav which is the backend for ClamTK
<ZykoticK9> phillipsjk, it's the important part - that actually installs
<CSSnub> Is there any easy way to downgrade to 9.10 to get my wireless up?
<uLinux> GeekSquid it's already installed
<phillipsjk>   "http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/"  <- it used the mubuintu repository I see.
<theGman> I'm running 9.10 in a VM and I have the guest additions installed. The shared folder is my host system's html folder and I was wondering if I could symlink the ubuntu /var/www/html folder to the /mnt/html or should I just change apache's conf to handle it?
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, i was really tempted to send you the !downgrade factoid, but what do you mean?
<GeekSquid> uLinux: I don't have to worry about viruses, they arn't written for linux... are you running ClamTK as gksudo
<uLinux> it shows 2 updates: Signature updates and GUI Updates
<uLinux> i also have windows partition
<uLinux> and wine
<ZykoticK9> phillipsjk, yup :)
<diego_> Anyone knows how to make the microphones work on a HP tx2500 with lucid ?
<CSSnub> ZykoticK9, 10.04 is causing my Intel 5100 agn wireless adapter to drop the connection every 15-30 seconds, but only when I'm doing something that requires bandwidth like Google Docs or video
<uLinux> GeekSquid command is "clamtk %F"
<CSSnub> ZykoticK9, I already tried swapping out NetworkManager for WICD
<nb72> Now I'm really confused.  When I go to gmail the screen goes blank (all black) for a second, does this a few times, and then gets stretched diagonal.  It's consistent and I've tried two of the nvidia drivers, and the default one with no change.
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, sounds like it might be this bug - you should read it, see if it applies to you and add yourself if it does.  good luck.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/378189
<Avasz> is there wifi problem in lucid?
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, it's probably a driver for the card issue, so no matter what frontend you use it probably won't make much difference.  good luck man.
<GeekSquid> Avasz: not on my machine, yet some hardware seems to have a problem
<Avasz> when i start the pc i can see lots of networks.. i can even connect to one.. but after sometimes.. it doesnt show anyhing and disconnects
<diego_> Anyone knows how to make the microphones work on a HP tx2500 with lucid ? I do have sound, and I was working with Karmic
<Avasz> GeekSquid, so.. is there solution to it?
<nikunj> i cannot mount some new partiotions i made
<zipper> how do i uninstaller a driver?
<CSSnub> ZykoticK9, It worked great with 9.10 though - Read that thread and tried those fixes. So if I decide to go back I had better just format and reinstall?
<phearret> Bash128: anything yet ??
<zipper> how do i uninstaller a driver? can any1 assist?
<omgirc> is there a secret to making 10.04 mount an ext3 file system ?
<Avasz> how do i make my wifi working in lucid?
<omgirc> how do you mount a usb drive in 10.04 when it's not dected?
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, downgrading can go VERY wrong, so it's not supported.  are you sure there are no other options?
<deborah> whats the best partition code for linux? it's default on msdos
<Bash128> phearret I don't know what disconnect the GD
<Bash128> HD
<GeekSquid> Avasz: as of yet, IDK, we are a week into lucid and things take a little longer to fix, we have to know the problems first before we can fix them, ... I got lucky, more stuff works on my machine than ever before, probably because it is an older machine,
<Avasz> GeekSquid, mine is old too.. :(
<Avasz> GeekSquid, but it will be solved wont it?
<amabo> is there a terminal command to log out? the keyboard shortcut brings up the prompt but i'd like a keyboard shortcut to just log out
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, do you happen to know if the wireless works ok from the livecd?
<phearret> Bash128: what make of laptop ?? there should be a cover on the underside that you need to remove.
<GeekSquid> deborah: msdos is fine for a partition block code, in fact it is what ext2,3,4,+++ is designed for
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: i installed the solar theme and i now notice the uglyness of the resolution and right offset
<zipper> Can ANY1 ASSIST ME how can i uninstall MY driver from LINUX?
<omgirc> how do you mount a usb drive in 10.04 when it's not detected?
<phearret> Bash128: there should also be a cover for the RAM.
<omgirc> lsusb
<GeekSquid> zipper:  what driver?
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: I have a fix for the plymouth issue I had :)
<Avasz> zipper, calm down
<daftykins> zipper: funnily enough repetition frustrates people. which driver?
<Bash128> yes, but I cant extract the HD directly, i'msearching an pdf manual
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: do tell
<zipper> GeekSquid: my 3g card
<phearret> not GD ... HD = hard drive
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: well this is for getting rid of Plymouth
<lee_> Hello. I need help getting my cd/dvd drive to work.  Any one want to help me?
<Bash128> phearret, yes, but I cant extract the HD directly, i'msearching an pdf manual
<Bash128> yes, hard drive
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: softpedia said something about startupmanager
<Bash128> :)
<Avasz> GeekSquid, are there problem similar to mine in others too?
<diego_> Anyone knows how to make the microphones work on a HP tx2500 with lucid ?
<GeekSquid> zipper: you want to "uninstall it" so something else can work?
<CSSnub> ZykoticK9, I don't but I suppose I could try. Would that be different somehow?
<zipper> GeekSquid: yea
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: nah you don't need that,  rww told me how to do it :)
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: well i dont want to get rid of plymouth
<GeekSquid> zipper: do you have network manager installed?
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, don't know - just that the livecd would be a fresh install vs an upgrade
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: i like the solar boot theme
<asr> Guest80542 lee_ techhelper1 CSSnub MetaMucil fassl Code_Bleu magn3ts Rondom anom01y_ sunzoje losing samrose CPAMX gaurdro faron1 Rhamphoryncus quesada_ barna pvelkovski gladiator jerone-mobile t_pol Cpudan80 CarlosKnight keffie_jayx reprore Andorin perry_ progesterone tk_mr mdel SkiDawg Sylphid hggdh naquan alpharesearch Grim76__ hypetech leetuser jbicha jGarrido Destine Chipaca jdobrien ronj Matrice64_ temon atompower Pet_R ikepanhc the[V]oid basix di3gopa
<asr> luis_lopez Sp0t GRUBaDubDub hebz0rl Kravlin radioman Dreaming askhader lucas-arg Pokeruler r3dhat zdwc01_ davidk01 hiexpo porter1 awolfson SirDidi alberto wet jedlhl jonazdnb Reallycool Cory` deborah phillipsjk thesnarky1_ munz YBH_1 zetheroo mosno jamur2 adalal Krumar Vampire0_ greenjon switch10 lakeoftea Bash128 Toews M- Viciu5 SpaceTime Enissay__ FourDollars murrayc_ okto goddard Companion-Cube angusb winXPuser Grande rizzuh Horus codygman eggonlea
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: well that's what startup manager will do as well
<zipper> GeekSquid: no idea
<Andorin> fgt
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: if you use that
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: oh
<Companion-Cube> I BELIEVE I HAVE BEEN PINGED
<Kravlin> agreed
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: well I think so anyway,  yes if it does stuff wtih Grub it will
<ade2_> lee_ : why not give us some details?  What cd drive, and what is going wrong?
<CPAMX> :/
<Destine> what's wrong here?
<lee_> thanks
<Martyr2k6> heya, can anyone offer some help to me? I'm a newb who is learning how to use Wine
<lee_> I have a toshiba satalite laptop
<CSSnub> ZykoticK9, This is actually a fresh install as I had problems the first go so I formatted the system partition and reinstalled.
<lee_> Im not sure what make the drive is
<lee_> I know that I can see it in file browser
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: theres another option, editing the grub config and initramfs-tools
<bsmith093> new version of banshee isnt seeing my ipod
<lee_> but I can read or write to it
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<sebsebseb> tech-mike: I like most of those themes as well, but now have a proper reason to get rid of Plymouth (except for the two packages that won't just go of course, but don't need to remove those anyway) on other computer
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, oh :(  that's not promising.  sorry man, best of luck.
<scottyg> how do i get my google talk to work in empathy?
<Avasz> CSSnub, are you having wifi problems too?
<zipper> GeekSquid: i have network manager installed just that i wanna uninstall my 3d card
<amabo> i've plugged my ipod in but i can't find out where it might be located on the file system - anyone got an idea? i'm trying to scrobble it thru the last.fm app
<scottyg> how do i get my google talk to work in empathy?
 * ikepanhc wakes up, looks around, and dives again
<TraceRoute> any of you figured out a fix for the nvidia drivers issue and how it breaks usplash?
<Martyr2k6> anyone now how to apply a nocd patch to a Windows game in WINE?
<scottyg> how do i get my google talk to work in empathy?
<ade2_> lee_, has the drive worked at all?  that is, was it working earlier, and it failed now?
<GeekSquid> Martyr2k6: for questions about wine there is a channel for that #winehq
<Martyr2k6> ah cool
<Martyr2k6> thanks
<bsmith093> but i do see a share thats never been there before firefly svn 1696
<lee_> I hasnt worked in ubuntu at all
<scottyg> how do i get my google talk to work in empathy?
<lee_> It wokrs in windows xp
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | scottyg
<ubottu> scottyg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> scottyg, please dont repost every 5 seconds
<scottyg> does anyone have a google talk account?
<diego_> Anyone knows how to make the microphones work on a HP tx2500 with lucid ?
<scottyg> if they got it to work in empathy, please tell me how!
<ade2_> lee_ could it be a permissions thing?  Are you in group cdrom?
<CSSnub> ZykoticK9, Thanks for your help
<amabo> is there a terminal command to log out? the keyboard shortcut brings up the prompt but i'd like a keyboard shortcut to just log out
<lee_> I dont beleive I am.  How would I check?
<ZykoticK9> CSSnub, glad to help :)
<Martyr2k6> how about how to get my zune working in ubuntu?
<primetime> Any idea why my internet doesn't react for 15-30 seconds?  If I try to go to a website, it takes that long before it tries to load a webpage.  Pinging something like weather.com fails for the first 30 seconds
<ade2_> at the command prompt, run "groups".
<Avasz> ZykoticK9, did u just fix CSSnub's wifi?
<lee_> Im looking at the permission window and it says the permissions of cd/dvd drive could not be determined
<TraceRoute> Any of you with nvidia figure out how to fix usplash after installing drivers?
<ZykoticK9> Avasz, not even close!
<Avasz> ZykoticK9, oops!
<zipper> sigh
<mark_> Hi all, I am trying to install a wireless driver using ndiswrapper; the card is a Zonet 1602, and I am following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403139 ; this card works on my 32-bit machine but I can't get it working on my 64-bit machine (and I am using 64-bit drivers). When I do "modprobe ndiswrapper", nothing happens.
<zipper> no 1 seems to wanna assist me
<hypetech> scottyg, my google talk works fine in empathy
<zipper> my question again is HOw do i uninstall my 3d card from linux????????
<hypetech> zipper, you do the opposite of whatever you did to install it
<bazhang> zipper, how was it installed
<zipper> bazhang: via hardware driver
<djamaya2010> Is there specifc channel for hardware issues?
<zipper> bazhang: i can just pull out the graphic card right?
<bazhang> zipper, deactivate? or completely uninstall?
<zipper> bazhang: completely uninstall
<bazhang> djamaya2010, ##hardware
<djamaya2010> thanks
<nb72> I'm just really confused.  Can anybody think of a way gmail could mess up screen resolution?  I'm at a loss.
<primetime> Any idea why my internet intermittently freezes?
<greenjon> nb72: not that i've heard of
<nb72> It's consistent and I can't seem to make it happen on any other site.
<zipper> bazhang: any idea how?
<nb72> within a couple seconds of gmail loading, my screen will go blank for a second.  It will flash blank some small number of times before the screen gets stretched diagnal (top left corner is correct, but bottom right is wrapped around back to about the middle)
<lee_> This is what it cam up with... adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<nb72> It's nvidia 6800 over DVI
<zipper> bazhang: ok i think i solved e problem already
<kswan> nb72: just a guess, but try running firefox without any extensions
<greezmunkey> WHere should I join to ask questions about web based forms (that I want to interact with mysql)? I'm thinking #php, but not sure where to start.
<nb72> I haven't installed any, just did a fresh lucid install.
<deco> greezmunkey: #web
<greezmunkey> deco: many thanks :)
<deco> np :
<deco> :)*
<kswan> nb72: wow, very strange
<primetime> Any idea why my internet intermittently freezes?
<m1ndctrl> hey folks - does anyone know how to check whether xserver-xgl or xserver-xorg is running?
<nb72> and it's only gmail, youtube is fine, facebook is fine.
<abadabad00> something is wrong with my sound configuration in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit. When I start up Ubuntu I see three dashes next to my volume icon (instead of the normal three waves). Indeed something is wrong with the sound - playing audio files produces a strange oscillating sound... To fix the issue I run paconfig and choose advanced configuration, and 'combine all sinks into one'. After this, my volume icon correctly displays waves and p
<abadabad00> laying audio works correctly. The issue is that if I restart, or even log out and log back in, the problem reappears and I have to repeat the solution... Can anyone help?
<kswan> nb72: so after loading gmail, when you open the System -> Preferences -> Monitors,  it shows a different resolution?
<Avasz> how to make my wifi wok? it will give me problem if it doesn work.
<zetheroo> why has Guest access been disabled in Sharing Options?
<nb72> No, the res stays the same.
<blaza> i have a gateway lt2104u, the scroll does not work in the new netook version. any ideas?
<TraceRoute_> anyone with a nvidia card here using 10.04?
<nb72> It flashes like it's changing the resolution, but it doesn't, just stretches it.
<abadabad00> TraceRoute - yes
<primetime> Trace....yes
<kswan> nb72: hmm, do you have compiz running?
<deborah> I'm feeling slightly horrified. but i just did msdos partition with gparted and I'm not sure how to proceed with the unallocated space or if I in fact erased the windows side of the hard drive
<TraceRoute_> ok, well did installing drivers break usplash for you all?
<nb72> When I have the nvidia driver installed I can change the resolution to something else and back to fix it
<nb72> I turned off all effects
<Bash128> phearret, I just extract the hard disk and restart but i dont see anything, back screen always
<nb72> It was the middle selection, but I turned off all effects.  haven't even installed compiz
<TraceRoute_> haha
<greezmunkey> deco: Me thinks their all asleep x_x
<abadabad00> something is wrong with my sound configuration in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit. When I start up Ubuntu I see three dashes next to my volume icon (instead of the normal three waves). Indeed something is wrong with the sound - playing audio files produces a strange oscillating sound... To fix the issue I run paconfig and choose advanced configuration, and 'combine all sinks into one'. After this, my volume icon correctly displays waves and p
<abadabad00> laying audio works correctly. The issue is that if I restart, or even log out and log back in, the problem reappears and I have to repeat the solution... Can anyone help? [More background info: I upgraded from 9.10 and this problem didn't exist before the upgrade. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4 and an M-Audio Audiophile 192. I just got the M-Audio card after the upgrade to 10.04, but the problem was there before putting in that
<abadabad00> second card.]
<FloodBot4> abadabad00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> Lernid appears to have 2 bugs on my system, but I believe one is infact due to a settings issue.  Anyone have any idea how I could reset all the settings (i'm worried they are in gconf).  There does not appear to be any ~/.lernid or ~/.config/lernid directories.
<abadabad00> Traceroute - no. My video works just fine
<abadabad00> Traceroute - I have the Nvidia 8800 GTS 768mb card
<charles_> hey
<Zelozelos> what dock in the repos will let me have more then 1 dock like docky?
<deco> greezmunkey: yeah lol forgot to tell you they are mostly active during work hours well usa pacific work hours
<nb72> I started with the recommended nvidia driver, tried the 173 (I think) and tried with turning off the nvidia drivers and none of that seemed to make a difference.
<kswan> nb72: another guess, have you tried Chrome?
<m1ndctrl> anybody know how to see which version of xserver is running? I want to get xserver-xgl in use but I think X is still using xserver-xorg
<TraceRoute_> strange.. i have a gtx260 and after i installed nvidia it screwed up TTY and the res of plymouth is messed up
<Zelozelos> heh, seems like every time in in this room thers someone with nvidea issues, makes me glad i dont have nvidea
<nb72> I'll give chrome a try
<YankDownUnder> nb72, Just a quick question mate...have you, in between mucking about with the different nvidia drivers, deleted your xorg.conf - just as a test?
<abadabad00> TraceRoute and nb72 - I am using the 195 NVIDIA drivers and everything is okay here...
<nb72> No
<abadabad00> Can anyone help with my sound issue?
<h00k> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Scunizi> I'm into my new upgrade but I have no idea what video driver is being used.. It won't let me install the nvidia binary and I uninstalled the neuvou (sp?) driver.. xorg.conf isn't controlling anything at the moment.  What do I enter in cli to find out what driver is being used?
<abcabc> is there a configuration menu somewhere for the (what I think is called the) MeMenu? the indicator-applet-session display in the top right of gnome?
<Cornwall1> Hi, how do I run a script at resume? I keep seeing posts about placing a script in /etc/acpi/resume.d, but there is no such folder. Creating one doesn't make it work
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, lsmod
<GodricBrutus> sometimes it takes me at least 3 double-click tries to double click something. can anyone help me with that?
<bastid_raZor> Zelozelos: cairo-dock will.. you can have sub docks that are detached from the main dock
<acegiak> does 10.04 netbook remix have a decent on screen keyboard?
<ZykoticK9> abcabc, i don't think the me-menu is very configurable at the present time.
<Zelozelos> ahh thank you bastid_raZor ill give that one a look
<Bash128> My laptop does not display anything on screen. I can't see the bios, but it tries to read the CD and the hard disk. I have not given any shock or anything, any idea?
<Scunizi> YankDownUnder: looks like it's the nouveau driver but I thought I'd uninstalled it.
<phearret> Bash128: ah .... ok did you try the BIOS key ie esc or F1 etc ??
<h00k> Bash128: if you can't even see the BIOS, your backlights might be out
<ZykoticK9> abcabc, me-menu relies heavily on Gwibber, so check for your setting in there.
<abcabc> zykotick9 or anyone: can i turn off the thing where it sometimes shows a bubble with chat text in it, floating on the screen?
<raviepic3> when i try to install any package using synaptic i get this error http://pastebin.com/7y0J4N2K
<Zelozelos> Bash128, do you see anything at all?
<abadabad00> something is wrong with my sound configuration in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit. When I start up Ubuntu I see three dashes next to my volume icon (instead of the normal three waves). Indeed something is wrong with the sound - playing audio files produces a strange oscillating sound... To fix the issue I run paconfig and choose advanced configuration, and 'combine all sinks into one'. After this, my volume icon correctly displays waves and p
<abadabad00> laying audio works correctly. The issue is that if I restart, or even log out and log back in, the problem reappears and I have to repeat the solution... Can anyone help? [More background info: I upgraded from 9.10 and this problem didn't exist before the upgrade. I have a Sound Blaster Audigy 4 and an M-Audio Audiophile 192. I just got the M-Audio card after the upgrade to 10.04, but the problem was there before putting in that
<abadabad00> second card.]
<FloodBot4> abadabad00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nb72> Ok, just had the same thing happen with crome browser.  One second while I un@#$ the display.
<Bash128> phearret, yes, don't see anything
<phearret> Bash128: any of the bios beeps ?
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, delete your /etc/X11/xorg.conf => reboot => check to see what the recommended hardware driver lists for your machine to use => should be two or three => start on the first, etc etc etc...if they don't work, again, delete the xorg.conf and try again...
<nb72> OK.  I can see again.
<abcabc> zykotick9: i've uninstalled gwibber and i use pidgin instead of empathy
<zetheroo> another LTS release with broken network shares ... doh
<zetheroo> I am glad at least we have a new Ubuntu look ... :P
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Works fine here amte.
<onetinsoldier> abadabad00: did you click on the speaker icon and then click on 'Sound Preferences and then configure the sound card in there?
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: you sharing folders and printers?
<raviepic3> when i try to install any package using synaptic i get this error http://pastebin.com/7y0J4N2K
<nb72> YankDownUnder: what was that bit about deleting Xorg.conf?  think I should try that?
<kswan> abadabad00: try booting into the live CD.  See if it works there.  If it works in the live CD, it might be an upgrade problem.
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, yeppers mate...however, I did manually double check my smb.conf beforehand...
<Bash128> h00k batery seems work ok
<Oddbio> Hello. I have a screen brightness issue after installing the new 10.04 LTS.  I had Windows XP on it and the screen brightness was set to the lowest setting.  Once I installed Ubuntu, the screen brightness is now stuck at that low setting even though the Ubuntu screen brightness applet says it's at 100%. It also won't let me move the brightness slider at all, it's stuck at 100% (even though screen is dark).  Is there perhaps a way to change it 
<phearret> Bash128: is the ubuntu disc live boot ? if so what if you use it ?
<FeasibilityStudy> How much RAM are your systems running?  I have 2GB and am using about 60%.
<Bash128> Zelozelos, anything
<YankDownUnder> nb72, Worked here in the lab mate.
<h00k> Bash128: your backlight might be out on your monitor, then
<YankDownUnder> FeasibilityStudy, RAM works differently in unix/bsd/linux than under M$
<deborah> i tried partitioning my hard drive for more space on the linux side and I'm slightly freaked out because I think i may have erased the windows side of the hard drive. what do i do to try to partition my drive? also, did i really just erase my drive? it says unallocated 1tb
<Scunizi> YankDownUnder: did one better.. just renamed it.. nothing shows in the driver list.. looking in synaptic I see the nvidia drivers up to vers. 185 but I've been running the 195 binary blob from nvidia.. when trying to install that it complains that the kernel was either compiled with a lower version of gcc or it has a residual left from (insert 2 file names here that I forgot.)
<nb72> YankDownUnder: so just delete the Xorg.conf and reboot?
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: I have been in there too .. nothing seems to make it work ... I had it working to the point where I could see the other systems shared folders ... but that lasted for just under 2 minutes ...
<YankDownUnder> backlight on an LCD is called the F/L inverter
<Bash128> phearret,  whith any CD, I try supregrub disk, Ubuntu, Windows....
<abadabad00> onetinsoldier - Yes. If I click on the icon and then 'Sound Preferences' BEFORE fixing the issue with paconfig the Sound preferences never come up. I forget the exact copy, but it tells me something like it is trying to load it, but never does. It all works fine after running paconfig though...
<FeasibilityStudy> YankDownUnder: I know that.  I am not talking about cached RAM here.
<Bash128> h00k, a hardware problem no?
<onetinsoldier> abadabad00: hmmm, roger. i don't know, sorry
<h00k> Bash128: that is what it sounds like to me
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, You're using the stuff directly from NVidia instead of what's in the repos?
<YankDownUnder> FeasibilityStudy, Just checking
<Scunizi> polkitd is hammering 100% of 1 of my cpu's
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: also when i share a folder I cannot select the Guest Access option anymore ... can you?
<phearret> sounds like there is an issue with the bios if that doesnt load then it doesnt see any hardware
<Scunizi> YankDownUnder: I have since 6.06.. it just seems to work better on my system..
<YankDownUnder> nb72, ya - rename or delete - poweroff is best.
<noah> hello, I'm new to ubuntu, and am trying to get terminal server client to connect to my vista machine on same network, but keep failing.  Anyone have a suggestion?
<Bash128> h00k, but... i was boot this system this week, and the problemhas been ocurred last year
<abadabad00> onetinsoldier - I guess what I need to do is get whatever paconfig is doing set up in the startup of the machine
<nb72> YankDownUnder: poweroff as in click the shutdown right? not hold the power button?
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, If you use a "brown bag" version of the smb.conf, and add the shares using the Samba configuration admin utility, all should be happy mate.
<abadabad00> onetinsoldier - where are sound configuration things placed in ubuntu 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> abadabad00: yeah, sounds like that might be a reasonable solution
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: what part of "down under" are you from?
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, S'all good - I just gave up mucking with it and stuck to the "repo" stuff for clients - do other things for my personal systems
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: is that in synaptic?
<h00k> Bash128: If you cannot see your BIOS come up, that means that you are having a problem occuring before the SO even boots
<Bash128> h00k,  in the past, I can boot this system when this problmen was
<h00k> Bash128: OS *
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Shire - below Sydney
<Scunizi> xorg also goes to 200% of cpu rather regularly including dbus-daemon and rtkit-
<wildbat_laptop> noah, what do you mean by connecting terminal server client? windows don't have ssh support
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: oh ok .. I am in Adelaide
<nb72> OK.  I'll be back after I give this a try.
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Yes...you'll find the Samba admin util there
<onetinsoldier> abadabad00: i don't know. i'd have to start looking around.
<Bash128> yes h00k
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Adelaide is great - when it's not COLD
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: yeah .. moving back to Sydney in August
<onetinsoldier> abadabad00: perhaps in --> ~/.pulse
<mark_> having trouble getting a wireless card working in ubuntu - wireless chipset is 88w8335, using ndiswrapper on 64-bit machine, can anyone help?
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: is it system-config-shares ?
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Sutherland Shire, mate. Cheap, and far enough away
<mark_> I can install the driver with ndiswrapper but when I do "modprobe ndiswrapper", nothing happen
<Bash128> h00k,  the update of my bios is impossible... there is an updater in Acer's website but ir runs in windows
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Hang on...
<caldwell> can someone tell me how to fic the lag in movie player plz
<deco> caldwell: what CPU do you have ?
<Scunizi> YankDownUnder: yea.. this box I just upgraded from 8.10>9.04>9.10>10.04 yesterday.. everything was smooth until I hit 10.04 then the trouble began.. not much really.. just little annoyances.. like not being able to boot to the recovery kernel but desktop work.. dropping to TTY2 and issuing a gdm stop then trying to install the nvidia driver only to have it tell me X is still running.. etc.. weird..
<Bash128> and I try to make an bootable USB whith the BIOS but dont boot from USB
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<caldwell> amd turion 64
<Scunizi> caldwell: use vlc
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, Ain't happy on "upgraded" boxen mate...too much clutter laying about, and dangerous on my end
<Jordan_U> Bash128: http://www.flashrom.org/
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: ok .. thats the one ... I suppose I should reinstall samba now that I have mucked with it
<h00k> Bash128: Yeah, I guess I'm not sure if it's a BIOS problem, graphics card problem, or a monitor problem
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Just steal a blank smb.conf and work from that...
<caldwell> i had to use movie player to watch this quicktime clip to do my homework off the internet or can i switch it to vlc
<Scunizi> YankDownUnder: yea.. I though I'd try it this time.. typically just fresh install.. I do have a cd so I may go that route still.
<bikcmp> If I restart/shutdown the computer when it's upgrading to lucid... will it explode? (you get what I mean. as in what will happen?)
<noah> wildbat, is it possible to connect remotely to a windows machine using terminal server?
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: as in completely blank?
<Scunizi> bikcmp: you'll be toast with burnt edges
<un214> explode no, but you have a slim chance of needing a rescue cd to fix it booting again
<Bash128> h00k ok thanks
<Jordan_U> bikcmp: Is it still downloading or actually installing packages?
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, What can be done, with a live cd, is to manually blow out all the mods and kernel source links to the nvidia driver - then start again - know what I mean?
<Bash128> Jordan_U, thanks too
<bikcmp> actually installing.
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: btw, was there a Lucid release party in Sydney?
<bikcmp> 4 hours left.  it's 12 here. lol
<Jordan_U> Bash128: You're welcome.
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Not completely blank, no - just the "barebones" smb.conf that comes with the original code
<Scunizi> YankDownUnder: oh yea.. I just reformat / for the fresh install leaving the /home partition intact
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Not sure - I had it on a boat...hehehehehehe
<tech-mike> sebsebseb: well i tried what was on that softpedia link, and it didnt work - dont know if its because of nvidia or my resolution 1440x900-24
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: where would I find one of them?
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: ahh ... good an ya
<Jordan_U> bikcmp: Things could be very hard to fix if you reboot then.
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, Yeah - tha'ts always a good one - just don't touch the /home part and you're good as gold - Bob's yer uncle!
<bikcmp> Jordan_U: Oh.
<un214> thank goodness glibc is binary compatable backwards or you could be in a world of hurt
<bikcmp> wouldn't apt-get -f install fix it?
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, www.sydneytallships.com.au => had a to-do there
<IdleOne> anyway I can use the Brother mfc-240c printer drivers which are included in lucid 32bit on 64bit?
<un214> bikcmp: if the machine comes up, yes
<caldwell> how do i direct my ? to a certain person on xchat
<bikcmp> lol, I see my pc transforming too.  Background changing, all that stuff.
<Scunizi> zetheroo: YankDownUnder you'll find it in /usr/share/doc/linpopup/examples/smb.conf  .... also /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<onetinsoldier> caldwell: /msg <nick>
<Jordan_U> caldwell: Include their nick in your message.
<zetheroo> Scunizi: thank you
<YankDownUnder> Scunizi, Ta mate!
<ubuntu> i pulled my HD from one computer an6d stuck it in a 2ed computer i need to revover the system how??
<PC> Hey guys
<un214> ubuntu: it probably boots
<PC> abtibe gere
<ubuntu> the sceen6 is messed up
<Scunizi> zetheroo: the seocond reference is probably more like the original.. the other might be an "example" version
<un214> if not, you need rescuecd to chroot in and reinstall grub
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Mate, use that one, manually edit it and DON'T do anything other than change the workgroup name and add a share - should be all ya needs
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder; I hope its that simple
<nb72> No luck.  Still gets stretched.
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I see what version of the microcode does the iwlagn driver use in kernel 2.6.32-21-generic
<ubuntu> the system is messin6g up, i n6eed to recover the files
<Scunizi> See ya all
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: although that Guest Access option is greyed out now ... is it the same for you?
<nb72> Although now I can't configure with the nvidia display tool
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, shut down Samba, then edit...should be right as rain from there
<phillipsjk> Gha! I tried to load an old CD-ROM game: I'm not allowed because the file is not set as executable, even though the filesystem doesn't support execution permissions!
<nb72> I assume that's because the xorg.conf isn't there.
<ubuntu> is there a recover mode on6 this live cd?_?_?_
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: ok ... thanks for your help mate!
<onetinsoldier> phillipsjk: is this using wine?
<phillipsjk> yes
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Set it up for "Security settings = share" and not "user"
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder:: yep, I had that in my old file
<safe> How do I make gnome resize by alt+right click, instead of middle click?
<ravibn> I need the system tray to show up in Karmic 9.10
<phillipsjk> It may be possible to mount the CD-ROM with a blanket mask making all the files executable.
<ubuntu> there is no recovery?_?_?_?_?_?_
<un214> how would one fix a system so that logging into X as root is no longer inherently dangerous?
<onetinsoldier> phillipsjk: i has the same thing with Dune 2000 with the setup.exe in the root folder of the CD. however, there was a 'setup' directory on there, and in it there was a setup.exe which worked
<un214> ubuntu: there is
<un214> at worst case, reinstall on top of the existing w/o reformat
<ubuntu> where is it?_
<h00k> ubottu: punctuation | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<crdlb> safe: gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/resize_with_right_button
<safe> crdlb: Perfect, thanks.
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: btw, what command do you use to restart/stop/start samba?
<faron1> Yesterday,I was cleaning off the ol' keyboard.But,before I began doing so,I completely spaced shutting down the ol' browser.Needless to say - I now have a bit of a problem.My main problem seems to be that I have no min/max/close/shade/hide buttons.That whole top row there seems to be gone.Anybody got any ideas what I did ?
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, service samba restart (in a term as root)
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Else, /etc/init.d/smb restart
<onetinsoldier> phillipsjk: is there an 'autorun.exe' on there? have you tried that?
<Loshki> Gnea: turns out I'm having hardware problems (flaky disks)...
<faron1> Shoot.I'm sorry guys/gals.I really didn't mean to send that until tomaorrow
<ubuntu> how do i recover my system usin6g the live cd?_?_?_
<safe> crdlb: Ah, forgot to mention I'm using compiz.
<safe> (emerald that is)
<h00k> ubuntu: what is wrong/what are you needing to fix? also, please drop the unnecessary punctuation
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: see when I put samba in the first command I get "samba: unrecognised service"
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: instead I have to use smbd .... why is that?
<un214> ubuntu: it's hard without knowing exactly what's broken. However reinstall over the existing w/o formatting/erasing should do it in most cases.
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Strange that - well, you do the /etc/init.d/smb restart
<phillipsjk> The problem is the autorun.exe is not set executable, neither is setup.exe  DOS/Windows9x used extensions to determine if a file was executable.
<crdlb> safe: well, that setting will work with gtk-window-decorator
<pepee> zetheroo, SaMBa Daemon
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Not sure mate...however, that's a mystery to ponder under the influence of beer...!
<ubuntu> i pulled the hard driver from on6e computer that didn6't have a grapichs card, an6d in6satlled it in6 a computer that has a card an6d its all screwed up
<safe> crdlb: Gotcha, I'll go into the compiz # instead.
<un214> phillipsjk: remount with umask=022
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: And this command "sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart" doesn't work at all .... command not found
<un214> isn't it samba restart?
<zetheroo> pepee: meaning?
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Checking on machine here...hang one
<onetinsoldier> phillipsjk: roger. the only thing i can think of at the moment is to copy the cd to the hard drive, where you can set it as exec
<hackel> Why does simply formatting an external drive bring my computer to a near halt?
<un214> hackel: I/O contention
<ubuntu> hw d yu d that??
<crdlb> safe: now that I think about it, it should work with emerald too
<charels88> is anyone having problems with the lucid lynx live cd? i cant install from it
<caldwell> can someone tell me how to switch movie player to x11
<pepee> zetheroo, it means that samba will run as a daemon (in background)
<phillipsjk> onetinsoldier, both I and un214 mentioned an alternative: mount the disk such that all files are deemed executable.
<winXPuser> charels88 what is the exact issue of yours?
<onetinsoldier> phillipsjk: ahh, sounds like that would work
<zetheroo> pepee: ok ... but why are those commands not working for me?
<charels88> i can boot from it but it wont install i just stalls when i select it
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, Ah....ah ha...one of the machines HERE didn't have Samba installed on it - hence it didn't have the smb or samba service - however, the SMB configuration was there, and it's able to access SMB shares via GnomeVFS....right...so I'm installing Samba on that machine now (apt-get install samba)
<Jordan_U> caldwell: If you mean totem, and you mean the video backend, use "gstreamer-properties". But before you do that, what are you trying to accomplish?
<hackel> un214:  So it's normal? I don't remember this being so bad before.  It took me 3 minutes to type this sentence!
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: ok ... well I have samba installed for sure ....
<onetinsoldier> phillipsjk: you could also try asking in the #winehq channel about this
<pepee> zetheroo, sorry, I wan't giving attention... do you have the "samba" packages installed? checked the init files?
<un214> hackel: low-level format must be able to hog the system bus to function
<intok> Anyone give me a hand with this? 10 hours and nothing on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<zetheroo> pepee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427372/
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, So, once it's installed/happy, then it's "service smbd restart" - or whatever...right...
<Varanger> hello
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: are you running Lucid?
<Varanger> I've been having problems with the Lucid installation in both regular and alternate versions
<pepee> zetheroo, try sudo /etc/init.d/smbd start
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, On four laptops, one box => the rest here (two laptops, two servers) are Karmic for the moment. The one Lucid laptop has been a test server and have been rebooting after changes (cuz I'm lazy)
<pepee> zetheroo, if you want the daemon to start automatically, you should use update-rc.d
<TeenySHAD0W> is there an easy way to get the old version of evince from jaunty in karmic?  this new one has bugs...
<zetheroo> pepee:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/427390/
<Varanger> In regular, everything is installed but no X after the installation. My laptops is a Dell Inspiron 6400. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, RAM 2 GB, HDD 80 GB. There is not /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/log/Xorg.0.log What can it be?? please help
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: bug number?
<caldwell> im trying to fix the choppyness of movie player because im using it to watch a quicktime clip
<zetheroo> YankDownUnder: and on the Lucid system "sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart" works?
<pepee> zetheroo, that's just a warning, not an error
<YankDownUnder> zetheroo, /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<zetheroo> pepee: ok
<nb72> Gaaaa.  Still no luck.
<TeenySHAD0W> jrib: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606090
<pepee> zetheroo, if does not work, try service smbd start
<ubuntu> well i guess i have to erase my damn6 systrem, lost every damn6 thin6g
<TeenySHAD0W> jrib: i installed the update, but it still lacks.
<caldwell> how to get to ggstreamerproperties
<un214> "Logging in to X as root may cause very serious trouble." I want one good reason why that's acceptible.
<pepee> zetheroo, or service start smbd
<Guest99344> QUESTION: I'm having a problem. The desktop vanished, icons missing, can't right-click desktop. I tried using gconf-editor and setting apps->nautilus->preferences->show_desktop to "true", and it works, but as soon as I log out and back in again it is once again broken. Any ideas? Packages I can reinstall? Help!
<zetheroo> pepee, YankDownUnder: ok now with my fresh and clean smb.conf file and samba stopped I will attempt to add my shares using that Samba utility and then start Samba again ...
<un214> Guest99344: don't bother reinstalling anything, the problem is resident in your home directory
<Guest99344> un214: How so?
<ubuntu> n6eeds to b5e a damn6 system recovery on6 the live cd this is b5ullshit
<Guest99344> un214: The problem exists on all 4 accounts on the system.
<jrib> Guest99344: nautilus is responsible for your desktop
<un214> find . -user root might yeild the reason
<Guest99344> jrib: Yes, I understand.
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: best thing to do is probably to rebuild with the workaround in the comments
<un214> you see, the problem has to do with the config file change not sticking
<Guest99344> un214: yields nothing
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: assuming the workaround isn't already in lucid
<TeenySHAD0W> i was able to find and install the workaround, but it doesn't do everything the original did.
<Guest99344> un214: I checked the ~/.gconf/.../%gconf.xml file relating to nautilus
<Guest99344> un214: the config is set
<un214> I lose
<TeenySHAD0W> 99334, i had that problem before.
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: well you can build the jaunty source package if you really want
<TeenySHAD0W> had to load desktop and panel manually in startup.
<TeenySHAD0W> the jaunty binary won't work in karmic?
<Varanger> When I install Ubuntu Lucid, there is no X after the installation. My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 6400. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, RAM 2 GB, HDD 80 GB. There is not /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/log/Xorg.0.log What can it be?? please help
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: wait, why are we talking jaunty and karmic and neglecting lucid?
<TeenySHAD0W> doh.
<TeenySHAD0W> i'm sorry, the karmic worked fine, the lucid one has issues.
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: right, rebuild the karmic source package, that's the cleanest way I can think of.  You're also gonna have to pin the version so it doesn't get upgraded
<TeenySHAD0W> meh.
<Guest99344> QUESTION: I'm having a problem. The desktop vanished, icons missing, can't right-click desktop. I tried using gconf-editor and setting apps->nautilus->preferences->show_desktop to "true", and it works, but as soon as I log out and back in again it is once again broken. This happens for all 4 accounts on the system.
<TeenySHAD0W> can't just run the karmic binary?
<jrib> Guest99344: was it false before you changed it to true?
<TeenySHAD0W> 99334, i had that problem before.
<TeenySHAD0W> had to load desktop and panel manually in startup.
<YankDownUnder> Guest22032, Have you also cleared out the /tmp dir => possibly also renaming the .gnome* and .nautilus* dirs in your homes for your other accounts?
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: maybe.  Just rebuild it from source as that's safer
<TeenySHAD0W> hum.
<TeenySHAD0W> okay, thank you.
<jrib> TeenySHAD0W: you understand that by "source" I mean "source package".  Not the make install dance
<TeenySHAD0W> yes.
<TeenySHAD0W> i'll probably just wait.
<Guest99344> jrib: No, it was always true.
<jrib> Guest99344: so how do you set it to true...?
<phillipsjk> un214, umask does not apply to iso9660 filesystems according to the mount man page. umask applies to "msdos, umsdos and vfat "
<un214> oh yes it does
<Guest99344> jrib: I opened the gconf-editor, on a hunch, turned it to false, then BACK to true, and that fixed it temporarily.
<Varanger> Please help, there is no Xorg after the installation. My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 6400. ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, RAM 2 GB, HDD 80 GB. There is not /etc/X11/xorg.conf or /var/log/Xorg.0.log What can it be??
<Guest99344> jrib: upon logging out and back in, however, it was broken again.
<jrib> Guest99344: create a fresh new user and verify the problem exists there please
<Guest99344> No problem. I'll PM you.
<YankDownUnder> Varanger, Er...so you're only getting to the cli login?
<Lovesync> yay ubuntu~
<almoxarife> Guest99344: add a startup action with this command 'compiz --replace'  , no quotes. I assume you are using compiz, that's how I beat the monster
<Narya> I can't change the default program for mp3 players for some reason
<Varanger> YankDownUnder: The first time my laptop crashes with a black screen and red points in the upper screen
<CogitoErgoSam> Varanger:  Do you mean an X session doesn't start, or just that you don't see an xorg.conf (which isn't really needed)
<Varanger> YankDownUnder: Then I only get the cli login
<jrib> !defaultapp | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Guest99344> almoxarife: tried compiz --replace, no effect.
<Narya> jrib: tried that
<YankDownUnder> Varanger, Boot using livecd, copy the xorg.conf from the liveCD to the /etc/X11 dir on the local drive, reboot => see where that leads...eh?
<jrib> Narya: and what happened *exactly*?
<Guest99344> almoxarife: the problem is nautilus, or more specifically, whatever keeps forgetting nautilus' settings.
<CogitoErgoSam> Varanger:  Are you able to use recovery mode to get a lowered graphical session
<_pg_> i downloaded xubuntu 9.10 for PPC iso but its 757 mb! how can i burn this on a cd?
<Narya> jrib: I right click a file, open with, choose program, check box
<Varanger> CogitoErgoSam: First my PC crashes and in the 2nd boot, X session doesn't start
<Narya> and go to open a file of the same type
<Narya> and the program isnt changed
<jrib> Narya: read what ubottu said more closely.  You are missing a step (click properties, before "open with")
<CogitoErgoSam> _pg_: you sure you didn't download the netbook version?  It's meant to go on a > 1gb usb drive
<Narya> jrib: Im an idiot
<_pg_> no, Xubuntu-9.10-PowerPC Desktop
<jrib> Narya: nah
<Varanger> YankDownUnder: isn't the liveCD's /etc/X11/xorg.conf vesa?
<GodricBrutus> sometimes it takes me at least 3 double-click tries to double click something. can anyone help me with that?
<jrib> GodricBrutus: try with a different mouse
<GodricBrutus> its not my mouse settings
<GodricBrutus> i tried with a different mouse
<intok> Anyone give me a hand with this? 10 hours and nothing on the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<YankDownUnder> Varanger, Doesn't matter - just give it a go - see if it gets you to a graphical desktop of any sort...at least you're giving X something to work from...
<GodricBrutus> i set the double click to really slow
<Guest99344> jrib: Just created a new user. Logging in... No desktop interactivity. Can't right-click, and no icons display.
<jrib> !enter | GodricBrutus
<ubottu> GodricBrutus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Guest99344: what ubuntu version?
<GodricBrutus> ok
<_pg_> i downloaded xubuntu 9.10 for PPC iso but its 757 mb! how can i burn this on a cd?
<loftus49> I have a dual boot system with Ubuntu Lucid on one hard drive and Windows xp on the other.  The default boot is to Ubuntu.  However, if I want windows then I scroll down to it and select within 5 seconds.  However, most times, the keyboard doesn't respond and I am unable to scroll down.  How can I fix this?  I could not find a grub.conf file.
<Guest99344> jrib: 10.04 -- installed the minimal ISO then did apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to install the remainder of the system -- the system has a dodgy CD drive, and no other ISO images would work.
<Varanger> YankDownUnder: Ok I'll re-install Ubuntu. I tried to install Ubuntu from the alternate CD and it can even finish the installation
<jrib> !grub2 > loftus49
<ubottu> loftus49, please see my private message
<jrib> loftus49: that tells you about how to configure grub, don't know about your issue though
<Varanger> YankDownUnder: ... can't even finish
<YankDownUnder> Varanger, Didn't say to re-install mate...just use the xorg.conf from the livecd...
<onetinsoldier> intok: what video card does that system have? make/model
<jrib> Guest99344: anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<CogitoErgoSam> Varanger:  If you can get in through recovery mode's low-graphic session you might need to change your grub boot parameters to include i915.modeset=1
<Guest99344> jrib: let me check.
<Varanger> YankDownUnder: I know you told me that, but I have a broken installation so I have to re-install everything
<YankDownUnder> Varanger, AH...sorry mate...didn't catch that bit...yeah...coolbeans
<Luija1006> I got one doubt about lucid 10.04: The resolution is not the correct, but the system of getting the right nvidia resolution has now changed, before u had to enter hardware drivers and download the driver, now the windows simply says the laptop is not using private drivers, how I can download the nvidia driver in 10.04? (Kubuntu)
<_pg_> i downloaded xubuntu 9.10 for PPC iso but its 757 mb! how can i burn this on a cd?
<henkboom> I'm writing an application which needs to write out errors to a log file, is there somewhere specific that log file should that log file go?
<Juzzy> _pg_: dvd?
<phillipsjk> Apparently not being able to execute software without the executable bit set is Ubuntu policy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit  However, I can not set that bit on a read-only medium. Should this be reported as a bug?
<_pg_> Juzzy xubuntu 9.10 desktop ppc cd
<YankDownUnder> _pg_, Er...use the program you usually use to burn CD's with? Just "create from image file" ??
<adityag> can i update from 9.10 to 10.4 from a live cd?
<onetinsoldier> intok: hello... you here?
<_pg_> YankDownUnder: 757mb. cd=700mb
<Guest99344> jrib: Nothing in .xsession-errors mentioning show_desktop, nautilus, or anything I can immediately relate
<Juzzy> phillipsjk: heh :D
<wildbat_laptop> phillipsjk, like what ? can't you cp over your home?
<onetinsoldier> intok: hello... you here?
<Guest99344> jrib: polkit, power-manager, compiz (GLXFBConfig), evolution, update-notifier, gnome-terminal
<Juzzy> adityag: you dont need to even do that. change /etc/apt/sources.list to "lucid"; then apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade, reboot when finished
 * SuNk8 http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/contributor/SuNk8/ideas/
<YankDownUnder> _pg_,      cdrecord -v -pad speed=1 dev=0,0,0 src.iso
<Varanger> CogitoErgoSam: I should use i915.modeset=1 in grub.conf even I have an ATI card (ATI Mobility Radeon X1300) ?
<craig> does anyone know what happened to the upnp plugin in 10.4
<HinHin> I found a rather nice script for new Ubuntu installations
<HinHin> saves on a bit of work
<HinHin> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/what-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004.html
<_pg_> Yank	in osx?
<FloodBot4> HinHin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_pg_> YankDownUnder: im in osx*
<HinHin> :P basically it's a script to install things like flash, non-free codecs etc all automatically
<phillipsjk> wildbat_laptop, trying to run an old CD-ROM game under emulation. The official Wine policy is that Windows should be emulated, rather than circumventing any "Disk check"
<CogitoErgoSam> Varanger:  Hmm...forgot it was for intel drivers.  Can't hurt to try before makin anything permanent though if you do it this way:  At grub, select the kernel and press E
<jrib> url 2
<YankDownUnder> _pg_, What program in OSX do you use to burn disks with?
<HinHin> all the things really needed for a Ubuntu desktop
<CogitoErgoSam> add it after "quiet splash"
<CogitoErgoSam> that will try it once but not save the setting
<_pg_> YankDownUnder: disc utility, or burn, or toast
<adityag> Juzzy: where do i type "lucid"?
<mikebanks> does anyone know how to set up synergy?
<YankDownUnder> _pg_, Then Toast is yer answer mate
<CogitoErgoSam> Mikebanks:  Yeah what's your setup
<_pg_> YankDownUnder: ill look around for overburning. ive never heard of that before
<Guest99344> jrib: Rebooting -- I just "aptitude reinstall"ed gconf2 and nautilus
<wrinkliez> hey guys, is there a way to make gwibber minimize to the indicator applet? it seems to close every time
<Varanger> CogitoErgoSam: It means it is a kernel option not a new line.
<intok> onetinsoldier just the IGP, it only has PCI, I've only got an ancient rage 2+ dvd which doesn't like newer xservers
<un214> I feel like answering questions with "Does somebody" or "Does anybody" with "Yes, but I don't."
<wildbat_laptop> phillipsjk, you can mount cd with mask with exec bit on then~?
<adityag> : Juzzy: where do i type "lucid"? /etc/apt/sources.list to "lucid"
<un214> where it says jaunity or karmic
<jrib> HinHin: please don't recommend "magic scripts"
<HinHin> haha
<nocturnus> after running unetbootin on my usbkey it says "no valid operating system when i try to boot it", boot flag is set, what's wrong?
<onetinsoldier> intok: i looked at the forum post. only recently clicked on where you show your lspci output... you have an Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<HinHin> :p jrib i don't use it on my own systems
<phillipsjk> no, according to the man page that is not supported for iso9660 filesystems
<Juzzy> addisonj: yep, you'll need to change every line there that has your current distro name in it
<HinHin> it's for installs on other computers
<HinHin> that i want to get done quickly
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I see what version of the microcode does the iwlagn driver use in kernel 2.6.32-21-generic
<Guest99344> jrib: System reboted after reinstalling nautilus and gconf2 -- no effect, still having the issue.
<jrib> HinHin: I see "force" and "rm" all over the place, not even going to bother reading the rest
<dnivra> hello. I am updating my sources and I get the error "ppa.launchpad.net Lucid Release signature couldn't be verified: no public key". How do I add the public key then?
<crdlb> Guest99344: does adding a 'nautilus -n' autostart entry work around the problem?
<jrib> Guest99344: does it happen if you don't use compiz?
<un214> yeah that's bad
<dnivra> updating package lists*
<YankDownUnder> Guest99344, Have you tried creating a BRAND NEW USER and checking if that issues applies to the new user?
<Guest99344> jrib: I'm not using compiz.
<onetinsoldier> intok: it's known bug... there's nothing you can do but wait. see here at bottom of the Release notes titled "Intel 8xx X freezes/crashes" --> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: Yes, same problem as the other 4 users.
<tomato> what user permissions is recommended for storing non critical files such as movies, photos, and music? 777?
<Guest99344> crdlb: no effect
<YankDownUnder> Guest99344, So you've JUST NOW created a brand new user, and the same thing happened?
<Guest99344> yankDownUnder: Yes, already tried this a while ago.
<CogitoErgoSam> Intok:  Just caught the conversation...having probs with intel integrated graphics?
<YankDownUnder> Guest99344, Is this a fresh install, or an upgrade, or a reformat of the / leaving the /home partition?
<CogitoErgoSam> Intok: I might have a fix for you
<intok> onetinsoldier dam, cause the box isn't mine, working in new linux converts from broken windows installs
<wildbat_laptop> phillipsjk, isn't mode and dmode aer for that?
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: Fresh install of 10.04 from minimal ISO -- apt-get install'd ubuntu-desktop and set up new users. Having the issue now. Tried making a new user, same problem.
<CogitoErgoSam> Intok:  Nm you said 8xx, I thought you were referring to i8xx/i9xx laptop chipsets
<GodricBrutus> is there any way to convert an x86 .deb to an x64 .deb?
<jrib> Guest99344: keep an eye on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/573947
<onetinsoldier> intok: i imagine they'll fix it... it's just going to take a little time for 'em to do so
<Varanger> CogitoErgoSam: I am sorry but I still don't understand why I should use i915.modeset=1 in an ATI card ?
<onetinsoldier> intok: perhaps CogitoErgoSam can help you somehow
<bz0b> hey guys does anyone here know how to use lpr drivers in ubuntu, i am trying to get this brother printer hooked up
<adityag> how do i update from 9.10 to 10.4, my internet connection stops after some time so  i cant update it from update manager
<fabianhjr> alarm-clock is crashing after a few minutes. Defeats purpose.(1.2.5-1) Happened After Upgrade. Anyone experiencing the same problems?
<tomato> if i created a user named sabnzbduser to use sabnzbd, does it make sense to add the sabnzbduser group to my main login so that i can access its files?
<chetnick> anyone good with sound troubleshoting? I need help really bad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471511
<CogitoErgoSam> i915.modeset seems to help with a lot of the "black screen after grub" probs
<maxxist> What is a good app in the repos for decrypting dvd's?  kinda like dvd-decrypter for windoze.  i am not looking for transcoding.
<jrib> adityag: you can update from update-manager, it will resume the download.  But you could also use the alternate CD I suppose
<CogitoErgoSam> might even just be a conflict that stops other drivers from loading for all I know
<bz0b> i installed the lpr driver but it still doesn't detect the driver in the gui printing service
<Guest99344> jrib: Thanks for the link. I'll submit my information as well. Problem is, this is a family computer, I'm only visiting for a week. By the time this gets fixed, I'll likely be out of the state.
 * ramenfan123 has had i915.modeset problems
<YankDownUnder> Guest99344, Ok...strange thing this - what about just quickly installed windowmaker on the system (small install), setting that as the default, make sure X boots graphically? Otherwise, I'm beginning to think that there is a residual issue in the /home dirs relating to .gnome* or .nautilus* or .config* or .cache* => but I'm guessing on history of your issue mate
<jrib> !dvd > maxxist
<ubottu> maxxist, please see my private message
<adityag> jrib: whats the alternate cd?
<CogitoErgoSam> Regardless, its a quick fix to try just by using E at the grub list and adding it to the boot params
<Gryllida> !alternatecd
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<CogitoErgoSam> if it works, great, if it doesn't, it only applies it for that session
<jrib> Guest99344: see if you can workaround it by running gconftool on startup
<bz0b> does anyone have any idea on how to help me with my prob
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: The window manager boots fine. The issue is that I can't right-click the desktop or see any icons.
<maxxist> jrib, ty.
<adityag> jrib: and it does not resume when i restart
<stanley_> Hi guys, just upgraded from 8.10, I am using a dell dimesnion 2350 and I can't get the enhanced graphics to work...I still have the integrated graphics card
<linuxgecko> i am currently trying to install lucid to my brother's soon-to-be pc. i'm in the livecd environment, and i get a black gui.  what am i missing?
<stanley_> any suggestions?
<jrib> !alternate | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<YankDownUnder> Guest99344, Yes...this you've stated...
<aigoo> Any suggestions of a good pdf viewer for Ubuntu
<jrib> aigoo: the default one... evince
<bz0b> hey does someone have an idea on how to use lpr drivers?
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: basically, gconf2 is missing the show_desktop variable.
<YankDownUnder> Guest99344, That's why I'm trying to get to things from a Gnome related thought train...
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgecko:  Does the PC have intel integrated graphics
<intok> onetinsoldier CogitoErgoSam any hope to get the ATI Rage2+ DVD going on 10.04? Currently it just crashes at boot, I'm guessing not thoguh since it's a GPU from '96
<onetinsoldier> aigoo: evince works ok for me
<onetinsoldier> intok: no idea... sorry
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: I don't see how this is relevant... How would a different window manager matter? The issue is with nautilus in gnome.
<linuxgecko> CogitoErgoSam:  yes 82865G.
<abadabad00> can anyone help me fix my audio in ubuntu 10.04. I simply want my sound to work. really frustrated at all the hooplaa regarding audio and soundcards in ubuntu... alsa, pulse, 20 million different set-up tools. Hand holding. Sure, maybe i need some after dealing with this for as long as I have and googling so much useless outdated information.
<CogitoErgoSam> intok:  I'm honestly not sure, I just know that the i915 fix seems to help with a fair amount of the "black screen" probs
<adityag> i want to download a 64 bit for intel i3 processor, but there is no option for downloading 64-bit intel processors
<jrib> adityag: amd64
<YankDownUnder> Guest22032, IF you can right-click the desktop in something else...ergo ergo ergo...checking to see if it's not something more...elimination of "the obvious" narrows down the "not so obvious"
<adityag>  jrib: that must be for amd processors, right?
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgecko:  Not sure if it will help with that particular line of cards, but you can try the fix that worked for me by selecting the kernel from the grub list and pressing E
<jrib> adityag: no, that's just the name for the architecture
<adityag> ok
<jrib> adityag: I'm using it on my core 2 duo right now :)
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: Trying windowmaker.
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgecko:  then, right after where it says "quick splash" you can add "i915.modeset=1" on the same line
<adityag>  jrib: so i should download the alternate 1, right?
<CogitoErgoSam> then boot with that and see if it works
<jrib> adityag: right
<dave32> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<CogitoErgoSam> if it does, great, if not, it only uses that parameter once
<jrib> adityag: then follow the instructions on using it to upgrade
<bz0b> hey anyone here know how to use lpr in 9.10?
<adityag> ok
<adityag> thanks jrib
<chetnick> anyone good with sound troubleshoting? I need help really bad http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471511
<bz0b> no one here know anything about lpr seriously man like how long does it take to get a frickin response here
<stanley_> hey guys, dell dimension, just upgraded would really like to get extra effects working but I can;t - REALLY need help
<TUplink> if im looking to see what chipset my system has where can i find it?
<Geoffrey2> since upgrading to Lucid, I'm getting a configuration server error on startup, telling me gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<chetnick> bz0b: i've been waiting for years
<bz0b> so chetnick do u know how to use lpr?
<fabianhjr> Anyone having issues with alarm-clock 1.2.5-1? It is crashing after a while. Trying to downgrade.
<ade2_> bz0b, it would help to have a little more info.  Have you added the printer?  What happens when you try to use the lpr command?
<maco> bz0b: if there's nobody online right now that knows how to answer your question, ubuntuforums.org is a good place to ask since it doesnt depend on getting the right timing
<chetnick> bz0b: go to gentoo, you'll probably get some help there.
<jrib> bz0b: 1) ask a better question than "anyone know anything about lpr".  If someone doesn't answer, repeat the question.  2) We're users like you volunteering our time and we're more likely to help you without the attitude
<maco> chetnick: are you the one that i told to file a bug earlier today?
<bz0b> lol really? i dont think gentoo ppl like ubuntu ppl
<abadabad00> i have a sound blaster audigy 4 and an m-audio audiophile 192 sound card in my pc running ubuntu 10.04. Simple question, how can I get Ubuntu to make the Audigy the sound card taking care of output (playback) and the Audiophile the sound card taking care of input (recording)
<chetnick> maco: yeah.
<TUplink> Wonder why   APPLE MICROSOFT dont like each other LOL
<maco> chetnick: you just have to wait for the bug to be fixed
<chetnick> bz0b: lpr is not ubuntu utillity.
<bz0b> jrib: ok well whats a better question how about can someone help me figure out how to hook up my brother mfc490cw printer up?
<jrib> !print > bz0b
<ubottu> bz0b, please see my private message
<maco> bz0b: thats a cups question more than an lpr question, i think
<bz0b> ]=
<chetnick> maco: i dont think it's a bug. By the way i read the rules for filling the bug, and i dont meet the requirements.
<maco> bz0b: lpr just sends jobs to the printer. cups is how you setup the printer
<Besogon> hello. I can't share my home dir for guest account with samba. Could you please help me?
<maco> chetnick: "dont meet the requirements"?
<chetnick> bz0b: try man lpr
<bz0b> ok so how do i get the cups driver for my brother printer
<phillipsjk> Ok, I can't file a bug report because the package in question (wine) is following Ubuntu policy. How do I file a bug report against a policy? should I file a bug against mount because it does not support "umask" for iso9660 filesystems?
<abadabad00> i have a sound blaster audigy 4 and an m-audio audiophile 192 sound card in my pc running ubuntu 10.04. Simple question, how can I get Ubuntu to make the Audigy the sound card taking care of output (playback) and the Audiophile the sound card taking care of input (recording)
<maco> abadabad00: install pavucontrol and you can move streams between devices
<maco> phillipsjk: er...what? because its following ubuntu policy? what do you mean? whats teh bug?
<maco> chetnick: what do you mean you dont meet the requirements to file a bug?
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  I have essentially the same setup
<linuxgec1o> CogitoErgoSam: is that card a known issue? i lost my connection
<chetnick> maco: you need to be able to reproduce condition, and some other stuff i read today.
<abadabad00> kepplo - any help would be appreciated. I just installed pavucontrol and am looking into it
<maco> chetnick: does it consistently Not Work?
<maco> chetnick: if so: reproducible
<think_> hi all
<think_> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a .bin app on Ubuntu and it doesn't work at all... Do the .bin files work on Ubuntu? If yes how? Thank you
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  I just set the input and output to the different devices.  You'll have to figure out what the devices are referenced as
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgec1o:  Yes I believe the intel prob is in the bug database
<pvl1> think_, whered u get it from
<think_> google
<phillipsjk> maco: to file a bug, you must identify the package at fault. In this case, wine on executing files on a CD-Rom is doing the right thing according to Ubuntu policy, but the wrong thing according to the policy of the wine developers
<pvl1> think_, link plz
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: Installed wmaker -- how do I set that as the window manager?
<chetnick> maco: i think what they meant is, get working system, and hibernate again, if it doesn't work ... then file a bug. I will try to file a bug, and see what happens.
<aigoo> What should I download to make the mouse work in cli?
<abadabad00> kepplo seems like my audigy is being referenced as "dummy device". i think Ubuntu is the "dummy device" here...
<phillipsjk> *not executing
<maco> phillipsjk: what are the right thing according to wine and the right thing according to ubuntu?
<maco> chetnick: im a developer ;-) i know what they mean
<mook__>  I am sick of this system asking me for a password on everything i do? how do i setup up my main user name as root or super user or what ever? the frist password i enter should be the LAST passoword i am sick of these damn passwords and not able to enter the ROOT FOLDER or the lost and found, i am sick of ubuntu restriceding me, this is worse then windows...
<think_> ried /.name.bin and it gave me the following error:./GoogleEarthLinux.bin: command not found
<pvl1> aigoo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838482
<maco> chetnick: because the hardware varies from system to system, trying it on some random other system and finding diffrent behaviour doesnt make it not-reproducible
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  not recognized?  Does it work in windows?
<pvl1> mook__, or u can rewrite ur access. i guarentee iwth a root account sooner or later ur gonna screw this ups
<pvl1> *thigns
<maco> chetnick: if your installed system and a live cd behave the same, it verifies that its a bug and not "chetnick was screwing around and messed up the configuration" which makes it perfectly valid for you to file
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CogitoErgoSam> Eau du humanity
<abadabad00> kepplo - yes. sorry to say, but everything seems to work in windows. only a headache to get it installed here
<mook__> the fuck is that flood bot
<maco> mook__: watch your language
<Guest99344> YankDownUnder: Installed wmaker -- how do I set that as the window manager?
<bazhang> mook__, watch the language
<phillipsjk> maco: Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/ExecutableBit Wine: http://wiki.winehq.org/CopyProtection
<chetnick> maco: there was a bug filled for sound not working after coming out of hibernation. But after reboot sound is back. My completly broke.
<maco> chetnick: i dont care what /other/ bugs are filed. as i said, hardware varies.  what about *your* bug?
<safe> Somehow I can't see the menu in nautilus, is there a way to reset all values to default?
<phillipsjk> maco from the wine site; "Wine cannot and will not break the functionality of these copy protection products. Wine's goal is to be compatible with Windows software including copy protection. Although some would advocate the use of illegally modified or 'cracked' games, Wine does not support, advocate, or even view this as a solution."
<pvl1> CogitoErgoSam, #ubuntu-fr
<vexati0n> So... I purchased 2 albums from the Ubuntu One store, and the songs are in by Ubuntu One files, but not syncing anywhere on my PC... wtf ?
<YankDownUnder> z3row3b, Oyo...hang on a tick
<pvl1> aigoo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838482 just making sure u got it
<linuxgec1o> CogitoErgoSam:  i don' have a gui to peruse it..  is the a readerss digest workaround?
<fabianhjr> Manually downgrading from alarm-clock 1.2.5-1 to previous Karmic Latest version fixed the alarm-clock crashes. Thanks for the help :|
<CogitoErgoSam> I was making a joke, not actually tryin to speak french
<pvl1> CogitoErgoSam, oh lol just making sure
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  on my setup I have a built in soundboard encoding aux into a stream and an external USB SoundBlaster for playing audio.
<nawk_> what system is responsible for providing multiple workspaces?
<abadabad00> kepplo - nice. now how did you get it working in ubuntu? and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mxe5> what is the Shell command to tell what version of Ubuntu you are running ? ?
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgec1o:  Send me a pm and I can walk you through the i915 fix
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<safe> Let me rephrase: Where does the conf files for nautilus exist?
<linuxgec1o> CogitoErgoSam:  kk..  sending soon.
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: lsb_release -a
<mxe5> bazhang; Thanks
<linuxgec1o> mxe5: head -n 5 /etc/apt/sources.list ??:)
<onetinsoldier> doh.. i was too late
<maco> phillipsjk: where on the executable bit page does it say anything about cracking software though? im a bit confused. and this should probably go in #ubuntu-bugs ...
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  I set it up initially on ubuntu, but then I moved the box to dreamlinux.  Same setup though
<abadabad00> which is..........
<abadabad00> same hardware setup you mean??
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  playback is on /dev/dsp1 and recording on dev/dsp
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  dreamlinux is another flavor of linux.
<phillipsjk> Maco: since I cannot mount the disk with an executable mask, I would have to copy the files to the hard-disk; requiring the circumvention of any "copy protection"
<abadabad00> i know that
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  same hardware
<abadabad00> sigh. i'm god damned tired of tinkering with this crap for hours rather than making music, or building circuits, or reading a book, or writing code, or being in the sun.
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  it's always a pain to setup audio though.  Have you tried both the ALSA and OSS ?
<YankDownUnder> z3row3b, You can change it at the login screen (it's in the SESSION option dialogue)
<mclark1129> Hello, I am having difficulties using WPA encryption with my Ubuntu 9.10 setup.
<maco> phillipsjk: ah.... i dont see umasks being mentioned particularly on the wiki page though. is it actually not possible to mount them executable or not default?
<abadabad00> kepplo - i don't really know how. I have been messing around with pulse audio
<ravibn> Hi! How to get back the system tray in Karmic 9.10  ?
<mook_> How do i remove the stupid password window and become the suprem super user of the system, i should olny have to enter the password at boot up not a million passwords just to do simple stuff, this is some big brother type shit, can't even acces the root folder, i havem my acount in the group ADMIN but it still asking me for a password... i want rid of thar crap, i have a firewall and there are no virus and i know what i am installing, at least windows alows me
<mook_> full access
<FloodBot3> mook_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> mook_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> ravibn, Er...right-click the panel, ADD => System Tray ....?
<phillipsjk> Maco: the umask feature is limited to umsdos, vfat, hfs, fat
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  I used audacity to switch devices around to figure out which one was which.
<bazhang> mook_, you have been asked not to curse here
<onetinsoldier> mook_: sudo -i
<kepp1o> abadabad00:  haven't mucked around with pulse audio much
<Horus> someone knows how to get again my file login 'cause i deleteed it with seahorse, i waas trying to delete a code and deleted all the file
<UbuntuJeff> I was wandering if anyone here has used cairo-dock before? If so do you know how I can make it smaller? its really big to me and I want the dock and all the icons to go smaller.
<ravibn> YankDownUnder : cannot see the system tray in that list of applications
<krelboyne> mook: sudo -s if you want to shoot your feet ;-)
<mclark1129> What does it mean when it says wpa_supplicant[822]: Association request to the driver failed in the syslog?
<skydrome> mook_ try windows
<maco> phillipsjk: i see. i'll poke some other developers when they wake in a few hours and see if they know anything about making iso9660 play nice with that. thanks
<mook_> thats it?? sudo -i? will i have to enter it ever again?
<think_> pvl1_  it  worked think u
<YankDownUnder> UbuntuJeff, Change the size under the Appearance => Icons
<onetinsoldier> mook_: no
<maco> mook_: thatll get you a root shell
<YankDownUnder> ravibn, Gnome or KDE or XFce or what ??
<mook_> i want to stay root forever!
<pvl1> think_, ty too, never thought to do that
<mclark1129> My router is periodically will not let me authenticate
<maco> mook_: you could also read "man sudoers" and learn how to make sudo run without a password
<ravibn> YankDownUnder : Gnome
<gnufun> mook_: man sudo
<pvl1> think_, oops wrong person. but np
<Loshki> mook_: that is *such* a bad idea. Not doing everything as root is one of the reasons linux has almost no viruses...
<YankDownUnder> ravibn, "Notification Area"
<maco> Loshki: stop it with your logic :P
<UbuntuJeff> YankDownUnder, thanks that helped a lot, fixed just what I needed to :)
<Loshki> maco: :-)
<ravibn> YankDownUnder : what is that ?
<YankDownUnder> UbuntuJeff, Awesome mate - deposit 40 mil in my account and we're cool mate! :)
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, I was wondering if the old partition alignment applied even in dual-boot with other previously installed linux distros
<mook_> ubuntu is a SERVER... not a desktop... you never see windows asking for passwords
<abadabad00> wow... how about that.... audacity just works. No bs. I just tell it "hey, this is my output card and this other one here? its my input card". Audacity goes - "oh yeah, super. let me just do that without a hassle!"
<UbuntuJeff> YankDownUnder, lmao! I wish I had even 1 mil lol
<YankDownUnder> ravibn, Add => Notification Area
<maco> mook_: thats because windows is Doin It Wrong
<mxe5> linuxgec1o; I just used the shell command - head -n 5 /etc/apt/sources.list - and it said this -  http://imagebin.org/95506 - So is this the Final release version ? I have been doing updates all along ? ?
<abadabad00> now to get ubuntu proper to do this.....
<krelboyne> mook: if you really want to... go on and get a password for your root acount, that way you could access from gdm as root
<YankDownUnder> UbuntuJeff, Ok..I'll take beer, and women
<maco> mook_: why do you think windows gets so much malware issues?
<UbuntuJeff> YankDownUnder, all I got is whiskey and no women sorry, but if you like whiskey got a full bottle in there
<krelboyne> mook: not a good idea by the way
<ravibn> YankDownUnder : Thanks a lot man got back all that was minimized
<maco> mook_: i suggest you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo to get an idea of the security implications of what you want to do
<YankDownUnder> MS Windows was designed from the beginning as a single user OS => basically a graphical menu system sitting ontop of MSDOS. It hasn't changed in the past 18 years much.
<pvl1> maco, what about a keyring?
<maco> pvl1: what?
<mook_> i do not have full access to the entire system, i can't mod system files with just copy and paste like i can in windows, i been modding windows since 95..
<PsynoKhi0> YankDownUnder: cancel or allow? hehe
<pvl1> maco, if mook_ sets up a keyring, would the sys still bother him
<YankDownUnder> PsynoKhi0, Both.
<linuxgec1o> mxe5:  that output makes no sense to me..
<maco> mook_: hint: thats a GOOD thing because it means *neither can crackers*
<maco> pvl1: yes
<maco> pvl1: the keyring has a password too :P
<mthomas> hey!
<pvl1> mook_ ,ever crash a system
<pvl1> maco, oh right
<pvl1> lol
<mook_> linux is suppose to be OPEN SOURCE....
<mxe5> linuxgec1o; ok - try a different one ?
<UbuntuJeff> I know this is random, but I will say in my opinion I think 10.04 is better then 9.04 to me anyways. Seems to run smoother and faster.
<Adman65> I'm on 8.04 LTS, is there some way to upgrade to 10.04 LTS ?
<Out_Cold> mook_, maco also means you can't 'accidentally' mess up your compy
<maco> mook_: read th wiki page i linked you to
<maco> mook_: itll answer your questions and tell you why you're making a big mistake
<pvl1> mook_, OPEN SOURCE means u can DOWNLOAD the SOURCE CODE
<FeasibilityStudy> why is Ubuntu One downloading all the stuff I uploaded when I do a sync?  I don't want it all back on my PC.
<maco> Out_Cold: oy yeah that too
<UbuntuJeff> Adman65, yeah upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04, then 9.10, then 10.04. you would be better off just doing a clean install.
<maco> FeasibilityStudy: because thats what "sync" means
<mxe5> linuxgec1o; I know that why I'm confused about it reporting something about Beta
<Out_Cold> FeasibilityStudy, that's One for ya... syncs all computers connected
<bazhang> Adman65, UbuntuJeff lts to lts upgrade is supported in one step
<maco> FeasibilityStudy: synchronized... matching... whatever's on your desktop matches the server
<FeasibilityStudy> maco: yeah I understand that, but is there a way to turn off downloading?
<PsynoKhi0> mook_: open source and privileges have nothing to do with each other actually
<UbuntuJeff> bazhang, oh! sorry. I didn't know that.
<Adman65> bazhang: how ?
<maco> FeasibilityStudy: so you just use it as an ftp server?
<PsynoKhi0> user privileges*
<FeasibilityStudy> maco: basically yeah
<bazhang> !upgrade | Adman65 please read this
<ubottu> Adman65 please read this: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<FeasibilityStudy> remote storage
<mook_> i would be making a misstake by using windows, which can easily play all my games without locking them out, thats why i have firewalls, i never got a virus on windows in 3 years, i always checks my system prossess
<Loshki> Adman65: note that if you are accustomed to and like 8.04 stability, I think it's premature to upgrade to 10.04...
<AbuMaia1> mook_ so why are you coming to Ubuntu if you haven't had problems with Windows?
<maco> FeasibilityStudy: im not sure about that...its probably possible to set the server up as an ftp network folder, but i wouldnt know the info to give it to do that
<Out_Cold> mook_, linux isn't for everyone. if you love windows so much, stick to it
<Adman65> need more up to date ruby packages
<YankDownUnder> Funny that - after years and years of folks ALWAYS saying "Don't upgrade" - and that advice is reflected all over the net - everywhere you look - you still find people doing upgrades and wondering why they have issues...sorry, just had to state the obvious.
<mook_> i only needed 15 process to run windows!!!
<maco> mook_: good for you
<PsynoKhi0> Out_Cold: bad answer >.<
<UbuntuJeff> Adman65, try this link, its for the beta but should work still for what you want. http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<Out_Cold> PsynoKhi0, can't change the unwilling
<maco> YankDownUnder: eh? i dont tend to see lots of "dont upgrade!" rather "zomg the new stuff is so cool!! UPGRADE!"
<UbuntuJeff> Adman65, has a section called "Upgrading from Ubuntu 9.10 or Ubuntu 8.04 LTS"
<Loshki> mook_: I was interested that you mentioned modding above. I would say that modding takes on a whole new dimension when you have the source code for everything...
<PsynoKhi0> Out_Cold: you can always direct them to other distros with separate root user and let them trash their system to heir heart's content :P
<YankDownUnder> maco, Well, then after 32 years, I must be wrong, and must be researching in the wrong areas/places/groups/sites. Thanks for the insite!
<IdleOne> !windows | mood7
<ubottu> mood7: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<maco> YankDownUnder: 32 years? ubuntu's only been around for 5...
<goddard> Is it possible to put a link up so people can download one of my Ubuntu One files?
<mook_> this is like the govement telling me it would be unsafe for me to have a gun... that they would protect me...............
<IdleOne> !windows | mook_
<ubottu> mook_: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<abadabad00> kepplo - so Audacity worked and it is isung ASLA. Ubuntu doesn't and apparently it is using PULSE. How do I get Ubuntu to use ASLA instead of Pulse?
<IdleOne> sorry mood7, tab fail
<Out_Cold> PsynoKhi0, i thought that was the point of windows... linux is not for the closed minded
<maco> mook_: if you dont like the way ubuntu works, then *dont use it*
<bazhang> mook_, stay on topic please
<FeasibilityStudy> PsynoKhi0: You don't need a different distro for that:  I use Ubuntu and I have a root user.
<doleyb_> abadabad00: you can simply apt-get remove pulseaudio
<maco> mook_: nobody is forcing you to switch to ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> Yank:  I think some of the problems might be that people interpreted 10.04's status as an LTS to mean it is completely and utterly stable, perfect, etc...
<AbuMaia1> methinks mook is trolling
<YankDownUnder> maco, Linux => Since 1992. MS Windows => Since 1992 => OS/2 => Since 1988 => UNIX => since ferever
<abadabad00> you guys are all being really hard on mook
<Flannel> mook_: Please calm down and stay  ontopic.  If you'd like Ubuntu support, we can help, but you'll need to remain polite and rational.
<PsynoKhi0> FeasibilityStudy: shhhhhh!!
<PsynoKhi0> ;)
<jud1> i don't suppose anyone can help me? I got a bit out of my depth and messed my operating system up a bit
<AbuMaia1> what's the issue jud1?
<maco> YankDownUnder: ok but whats that have to do with whether people tend to say you should or shouldnt try the latest ubuntu release?
<karma_police> i want to install ubuntu to a flash drive so i can use it on multiple host pc's. what is the best way? i have been using live usb but it takes long to boot and shut down
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, im running virtualbox on karmic and am having issues getting winxp on VB to find any connected devices besides my mouse; can someone help me?
<LucidFox> I try to boot the Lucid desktop CD, and it says:
<PsynoKhi0> btw I was wondering if the old partition alignment applied even in dual-boot with other previously installed linux distros
<goddard> Is it possible to put a link up so people can download one of my Ubuntu One files?
<maco> YankDownUnder: i will agree that some people say to wait a month or two after release so the remaining kinks get worked out
<maco> YankDownUnder: but "dont upgrade EVAR"... not so much
<YankDownUnder> maco, "Using" "Installing" and "Upgrading" are three different things, my friend...upgrading from versions ain't always a nice happy clean way to go...
<Flannel> mook_: sudo exists to protect users from a variety of things, including malicious things but not solely for that purpose.  It also protects you from accidentally screwing up your system, and a variety of other things.
<LucidFox> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [plymouthd:1062]
<vexati0n> karma_police, that's the best way i've found. you might get a real install to work but it won't load all the drivers for different computers (which is what takes the live usb so long to boot)
<IdleOne> goddard: not in here
<goddard> ?
<Semitones> goddard, I think you're talking about public links
<AbuMaia1> I actually enjoy the hunting and problem solving it takes to get a new system up and running ^_^
<FeasibilityStudy> PsynoKhi0: What is your question?  The way you worded it makes no sense.
<maco> YankDownUnder: wait are you making a distinction between upgrading via reinstall versus upgrading over the network?
<goddard> Semitones yep
<Semitones> goddard, I don't know the details of ubuntuone, but I think it's possible -- just look for how to find the public url
<karma_police> thats what i thought.. i like the versatility of having multiple computer access.. that and i can show linux off to windoze users when i fix there crap
<CogitoErgoSam> mook_: the sudo setup also helps log actions taken with the higher level of authorization to help you audit and/or fix changes made through sudo
<maco> goddard: yes you can make things public/shareable. might require using the web interface
<MrKeuner> intel wifi 5300 keeps getting disconnected, anybody has a solution for that? Lucid...
<Out_Cold> CogitoErgoSam, how is that?
<goddard> maco cool good to know
<YankDownUnder> maco, Here, in my biz and my lab, upgrading is NOT an option. Backing up data, blowing out the entire workstation (even the /home dir) is the best way. Path of least resistance. Least trouble, least work, least support. Hot donuts!
<CogitoErgoSam> Its been a while since I needed to check, but don't commands run with sudo get logged?
<IdleOne> goddard: sorry I misunderstood your question
<karma_police> is there a way to get it to save your settings and log in with a user other than root when you boot it?
<PsynoKhi0> FeasibilityStudy: oh? hmm ok so the release notes state that "By default, Ubuntu 10.04 LTS aligns partitions on disk to 1 MiB (1048576 bytes) boundaries."
<mook_> i already had t reinstall my entire system 10 min again becuse the grapics driver failed and everything went down hill, i don't think i need t worry about a crack or sudo screwing up my system
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Does this shell return mean I'm running the Final release version ???  http://imagebin.org/95507
<bazhang> mook_, on a server?
<mook_> desktop
<AbuMaia> jud1: are you still there?  what's your issue?
<LucidFox> Or alternatively. How do I show the Lucid boot menu?
<maco> YankDownUnder: oh sure, blowing everything away is the most foolproof, but its far from the most convenient if you dont want to spend 3 hours reconfiguring everything and cherry-picking bits of your .kde/ to get all your mail back
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: yes
<LucidFox> from the live CD
<FeasibilityStudy> PsynoKhi0: Yes there were a lot of controversy about that.  Ubuntu changed the way KB and MB are counted.
<pvl1> mook_, in modding your system did u ever crash it? also you have to worry about viruses on windows. here you dont. also, dont u get bored of looking at windows
<pvl1> or thru
<mclark1129> I am having trouble with WPA2 Personal encryption on my router authenticating me.  What does it mean when it says wpa_supplicant[822]: Association request to the driver failed in the syslog?
<goddard> IdleOne its all good
<mclark1129> I am using the right password, and sometimes it works just fine, other times it times out and gives this message.
<pvl1> mclark1129, did u install wpa_supplicant yourself or what
<maco> pvl1: there are linux viruses (though not in the wild for current systems) but the more common issue on linux systems is targetted attacks... where passwords are a *good* thing
<pvl1> mclark1129, oh what about your driver then
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Cool - Thought so - just wasn't sure - Thanks
<mclark1129> no, it came stock on my 9.10 setup then
<maco> FeasibilityStudy: ubuntu didnt change it. the IEEE did
<PsynoKhi0> FeasibilityStudy: oh actually I'm wondering about the implications of the new partition alignment
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: sure. your welcome
<mclark1129> I'm using the hybrid_wl driver for BCM4312
<YankDownUnder> maco, Kmail/Kontact is backed up...(or was)...always a good thing! (but renamed it, and re-imported to save from any KDE related strangeness - as there is ALWAYS strangeness with KDE applications)
<pvl1> maco, well sure u can rip a system with SUDO rm -r /*
<mclark1129> I installed that myself
<maco> FeasibilityStudy: ubuntu just started following the established standard terminology
<Flannel> !danger
<vexati0n> Will Ubuntu One still sync while I am logged out?
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<mook_> i never got virus on windows, never will, i have crashed every linux system out well over 50 times in the last 5 years, most of the crashes was from the system screwing up
<PsynoKhi0> FeasibilityStudy: I way past the MB vs MiB thing
<pvl1> maco, but making it run via an email?
<maco> pvl1: sure, email someone a .desktop file and tell them it's an e-card
<amabo> does anyone know how to get the Last.fm official application to scrobble a connected ipod? it asks "where is your ipod mounted" and i don't know where to direct it :-\
<maco> pvl1: yay trojans :)
<karma_police> i love 10.04. very snappy... i'm using linux mint menu tho >:)
<pvl1> mook_, then that just means that ur arrogant and ignorant. why did u even choose to come to linux if youwere so happy with windows?
<IdleOne> errr
<Flannel> mook_: If you've used Linux for five years, you'll have no problem figuring out how to make it so sudo doesn't bother you.  Is there anything else we can help you with today?
<gh0zt> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<goddard> Whats the project website for deb?
<CogitoErgoSam> Just double checked, and yes, sudo actions are logged in /var/log/auth.log
<maco> amabo: type "mount" in a terminal and itll tell you. should be /media/IPOD or something like that
<bazhang> pvl1, keep it civil and on topic
<FeasibilityStudy> mook_ GTFO
<CogitoErgoSam> so commands you run at the higher level of rights can be checked to try and undo anything terrible
<pvl1> maco, my friend did that exact thing and manage to rewrite every filename to "penis" on another friend
<chetnick> maco: i filled a bug.
<mook_> it seems ubuntu removed ROOT? uhh crap
<pvl1> bazhang, my b
<h00k> FeasibilityStudy: that attitude is not welcome here
<IdleOne> FeasibilityStudy: don't please
<bazhang> FeasibilityStudy, that is enough
<Flannel> mook_: No, that's not true.
<maco> chetnick: bug number?
<karma_police> ubuntu tweak is the best way to fix the button placement.. simple gui
<mook_> no wonder its not working
<CogitoErgoSam> ...
<amabo> maco: nothing for iPod
<maco> amabo: is there anything listed as being in /media ?
<chetnick> maco: Bug #574918
<phillipsjk> <YankDownUnder>, you may be interested in Debian stable ;)
<YankDownUnder> I've tried to undo past commands to rectify the present, however, my ex-wives never agree...
<maco> mook_: there is a root user, but its password is locked, thats all
<sithwalrus> Hi
<_pg_> Is there a room for ppc?
<maco> mook_: if you'd read the wiki page i pointed you to, you'd know this
<amabo> maco: no but i found some software for it - going to try that
<CogitoErgoSam> Its been said several times but root is not removed, it is simply disabled by default for a number of well-described reasons
<YankDownUnder> phillipsjk, Heheheheheh...good one mate....
<CogitoErgoSam> But you can reenable it in seconds if you really want
<maco> amabo: is the ipod plugged in? it should show up on your desktop when its mounted...
<FeasibilityStudy> mook_: are you just now noticing Ubuntu locks the root account?  Wow, perceptive aren't ya?
<Flannel> FeasibilityStudy: Let it go
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys, im running virtualbox on karmic and am having issues getting winxp on VB to find any connected devices besides my mouse; can someone help me?
<linuxgecko> CogitoErgoSam:  no fix.
<amabo> maco: it does
<_pg_> I need help installing ubuntu on a ppc g3 iMac.
<maco> Yo, folks! Please be nice!~
<amabo> maco: mount only tells me where the macintosh HD is l
<maco> amabo: ok can you double click it and bring up a file browser?
<UbuntuJeff> aaaoooaaa, try install virtualbox guest addons, its under one of the menus at the top of the window with XP in it
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgecko:  Bleh, sorry it didn't work.  Was worth a shot at least and won't change anything permanently
<_pg_>  I need help installing ubuntu on a ppc g3 iMac. I downloaded ppc xubuntu but it won't fit on a cd. And I cant get any intel macs to boot to it to install via target disk mode.
<linuxgecko> CogitoErgoSam: no other solution?/ this box has no working cd drive.
<pvl1> _pg_, got a thumb drive?
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; What would be a good shell command to list some of you're hardware - specifically your CPU & ram - etc. ? ?
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgecko:  I'm sure there's some other way, but I am still relatively new and don't know much about network booting and other methods
<maco> mxe5: sudo lshw | less
 * phillipsjk wasn't going for funny...
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: lshw or lshw-gtk
<Geoffrey2> it appears that when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, some options were left in Gnome, looking for file for programs that aren't installed anymore...is there some preferences file that can be blown away and automatically rebuilt to eliminate that?
<maco> mxe5: thatll list all your hardware
<pvl1> mxe5, free for ram/swap
<gerzel> Q: sudo chown <user> <filename> doesn't appear to actually be changing the owner of the file
<abadabad00> so I removed pulseaudio and sound mystically works now. But my volume icon has dissapeared from my taskbar and when I launch System --> Preferences -->Sound, I am told to please wait while sound preferences load (which never happens)
<gerzel> what am I doing wrong?
<_pg_> pvl1: G3 cant boot from USB.
<mxe5> maco; Thanks
<karma_police> i've been using linux since 9.04.. its still new and fresh to me.
<maco> Geoffrey2: hit ctrl+h in a file browser to see your hidden configuration files in your home directory
<CogitoErgoSam> Anyone else that can help linuxgecko with post-grub video driver issues?
<pvl1> _pg_, aw that blows. get a smaller ubuntu disc and just install w.e else u need. im guessing xubuntu is xfce?
<maco> gerzel: you need to give it user & group i think.  sudo chown user:group filename
<abadabad00> any way to get my colume icon back in the taskbar? (presumably i am no using 'ALSA'
<UbuntuJeff> abadabad00, curiousity, what were you having troubles with sound working in? with pulseaudio I mean.
<maco> abadabad00: the volume icon is a pulseaudio thing. youre going to have to use "alsamixer" in the terminal to make adjustments
<abadabad00> omfg
<maco> abadabad00: wait your issue was just audacity, right?
<karma_police> whats the easiest way to backup a list of what all you have installed to make it easier for next install?
<maco> abadabad00: just use pa-suspender with audacity
<abadabad00> sorry about that om....
<krelboyne> gerzel: is root the owner of the file?
<_pg_> pvl1: Yeah. But the g3 won't boot to any disc I burn.
<IdleOne> !clone > karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police, please see my private message
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Thanks again - trying to see if my granddaughter older lappy will run Lucid - should be fine - wasn't sure what version of Ubuntu I had installed on there before.
<abadabad00> my issue was sound working in all of ubuntu. it seemed to work only in Audacity (ALSA). This prompted me to uninstall pulse audio
<pvl1> _pg_, y not, and im guessing uve checked bios? or does it not have that either
<CogitoErgoSam> karma_police:  If you just want a list of all the packages, you can also do dpkg -l and pipe it to a text file or somethin'
<CytotoxicTCell> how often are updates released?
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: ah, roger. good luck!
<gerzel> Yes root is the owner
<maco> abadabad00: is it that it didnt work in anything else while audacity was running?
<_pg_> So I tried target disk mode but my intel macs won't boot to the ppc disks. And no bios haha
<abadabad00> maco: yes..
<gerzel> tried giving it the group no dice.
<abadabad00> oh no
<abadabad00> sorry
<abadabad00> ....
<PsynoKhi0> ok I'll try again with a concrete example: I currently run karmic/arch linux as dual boot on an oldish laptop, ubuntu manages grub, both share a partition for home, different users... I'm planning to upgrade to Lucid, do I need to pass the partman/alignment=cylinder parameter at the start of the ubuntu installation?
<karma_police> ty.. thats what i was lookin for
<dabaR> maco: you're saying that the volume icon in the panel is a pulseaudio thing, and if one uses alsa they can't have it/use it?
<maco> dabaR: right
<gerzel> tried giving it the group no dice.
<abadabad00> look... it didn't work in anything at all. but it did work in audacity. (nothing to do with simultinaety)
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Thanks - she is a progressive 17yr old that thanks to her Papa loves Linux :o)
<dabaR> maco: and do you happen to know how I can tell which I am using?
<gerzel> The original owner is root and I need to change the ownership to my user.
<maco> dabaR: ps -ef | grep pulse
<abadabad00> so it 'happened
<abadabad00> 'happened' to work in audacity
<mook_> i just
<dabaR> maco: interesting
<pvl1> _pg_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405934
<pvl1> _pg_, all i found
<dabaR> maco: I thought all you have to do is have indicator-sound installed, and a notification area in your panel
<maco> abadabad00: please file a bug about your issue. "ubuntu-bug pulseaudio" and in the meantime i suggest either using alsamixer or... installing kmix (kde's mixer applet) should work too
<_pg_> pvl1: Qlready read thatbwhole rhing lol
<maco> dabaR: that applet talks to pulse though. no pulse, no applet
<mook_> i just installed ROOT i am now login as root, i can now delete system files and do what ever i want! thats freedom! something windows has and you all will never have
<dabaR> gerzel: I would like to see some output on a pastebin, if possible. do a ls -l file, then chown, then ls -l again, and paste all output to a pastebin, please.
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: 17 years old... pretty old relic there, hehe. i wouldn't think lucid would run on that, but i don't know.
<gerzel> gerzel@gerzel-desktop:~/WebSites/EmpoweredGame$ ls -l index.html
<gerzel> -rwxrwx--- 2 root plugdev 3675 2010-05-04 00:33 index.html
<gerzel> gerzel@gerzel-desktop:~/WebSites/EmpoweredGame$ sudo chown gerzel:gerzel index.html
<gerzel> gerzel@gerzel-desktop:~/WebSites/EmpoweredGame$ ls -l index.html-rwxrwx--- 2 root plugdev 3675 2010-05-04 00:33 index.html
<FloodBot3> gerzel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CogitoErgoSam> mook_:  Yes, we'll never have that...unless we take 15 seconds to enable it.
<maco> dabaR: it just goes "oh look i have nothing to talk to *disappear*" because gnome has decided that pulseaudio is their preferred sound server (replacing esound)
<pvl1> _pg_, yeah then im at a loss. post in the forum then
<dabaR> well that's been for a while, rgght?
<gerzel> get it?
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: nvm.. i thought you were talking about a computer. my bad
<maco> mook_: you can go on thinking that's what software freedom's about, but it's not. it's about the freedom to read and modify and share *source code*
<CogitoErgoSam> mook_: And I'm not going anywhere near the irony of you referring to windows as being more "free" than *nix
<maco> dabaR: 9.10 was like this too, yes
<_pg_> Thnx
<orlok> Does anybody here have a logitech C600 webcam?
<CogitoErgoSam> Try looking at the source of the *nix kernel, and then at windows' os
<orlok> I'm seeing a green tinge on the right hand side of my images under low light conditions
<gerzel> dabar: see my paste?
<CogitoErgoSam> Orlok:  Does it follow images if you drag them around the screen or stay in place
<dabaR> maco: well, really software freedom is about what that sharing/availability brings :)
<MrKeuner> intel wifi 5300 keeps getting disconnected sporadically, anybody has a solution for that?
<dabaR> which is I guess the same thing
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; It is a computer - It's a laptop (a.k.a. lappy) my granddaughter is running linux on - .........
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: roger :-)
 * dabaR wonders what mook_ was even saying...it was not very clear from his sentence
<nocturnus> help me pls
<nocturnus> unetbootin won't creata  a boobletable usb (it says there's no bootable drive -- but boot flag was set in fdisk), from an ubuntu iso
<PsynoKhi0> dabaR: he sounded very confused
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Ah - I just saw yer other post further up - there are so many posts after a new release the screen is constantly scrolling - ha
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'm looking at .xsession-errors, and it appears gnome is trying to open a bunch of programs that simple don't exist anymore, like...Unable to open desktop file /usr/share/applications/firefox-3.5.desktop for panel launcher: No such file or directory
<FeasibilityStudy> mook_ OFTG
<CogitoErgoSam> mook made up his mind to be dissatisfied no matter what anyone said
<orlok> CogitoErgoSam: it stays in the image, just wondering if its a common probllem
<Geoffrey2> obviously, that's because 10.04 doesn't install the 3.5 version of Firefox.....
<futsuriai> Hello, is there some way to install a clean 10.04 from within an instance of 9.04 w/o access to external peripherals?
<CogitoErgoSam> orlok:  I've never run into it, but my point in asking was to determine if it was a software (follows image) or hardware (stays still) issue
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; The laptop if I remember is a Dell Latitude D600 w/2gb's ram or so.
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: roger. i've always built my own
<orlok> CogitoErgoSam: oh - def. hardware
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; It's older but should be fine.
<CogitoErgoSam> if it stayed still I'd say it was a problem with the monitor, like stuck pixels
<jeeez> i installed xp and did 'grub-install' again to get grub back. now it doesn't show the menu, directly boots into ubuntu, how do i fix this?
<dabaR> gerzel: I saw it, just makes no sense.
<Geoffrey2> so, is there some file I can edit to strip out this fun stuff?
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: what version of unetbootin and how do you point to the ubuntu ISO?
<orlok> CogitoErgoSam: i'm using it for astrophotography, i just painted over the LED to make sure it wasnt light bleedfrom that
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Your own laptops? or Desktop clones?
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: select it in the GUI
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: unetbootin vers 424
<Yokanzo> Hello
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: drop down menu or browsing for the file?
<Yokanzo> Anyone familiar with A8V motherboards?
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: either or
<onetinsoldier> mxe5: desktops. i've never had a laptop
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys i just added a line into fstab to make something work and was wondering what it actually is doing:  none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=userid,devmode=664 0 0
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: is it known to matter?
<Pike6> Hi Does anyone knows a way to get rid of Grub lines?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<winXPuser> ?
<mxe5> onetinsoldier; Ah - makes perfect sense.
<CogitoErgoSam> Ok who farted
<onetinsoldier> lol CogitoErgoSam
<aaaoooaaa> CogitoErgoSam: damn barking spiders
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, Coulda been me - I ate beans last night...
<UbuntuJeff> YankDownUnder, well that explains the smell then lol
<CogitoErgoSam> I didn't know beans were a standard part of penguin diets
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: I never use the drop-down menu
<mxe5> YankDownUnder; That'll do it...
<YankDownUnder> Yes...my bad... :)
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: the drop-down menu doesn't select an iso
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: it downloads one
<PsynoKhi0> exactly
<Callum__> o_O massive netsplit
<Yokanzo> I got this problem which is partially related if anyone doesn't mind helping me out for a sec
<crucialhoax> When I plug in my usb flash drive it freezes the whole system, ubuntu 10.04 x64
<PsynoKhi0> that's why I never use it :P
<aaaoooaaa> hi guys i just added a line into fstab to make something work and was wondering what it actually is doing:  none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=userid,devmode=664 0 0
<engineer> I want to know basics about System administration, which channel should i join? any help
<_pg_> How o install from
<_pg_> Shoot
<_pg_> How do I install ubuntu on an external
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: how did you format the USB?
<_pg_> Drive
<_pg_> From ubuntu
<aaaoooaaa> engineer: maybe redhat?
<IdleOne> _pg_: with a cd or USB
<YankDownUnder> _pg_, Can the machine boot to an external? You said it was a G3, right?
<Yokanzo> Argh.... VIA8237 southbridge controller is driving me insane
<aaaoooaaa> engineer: or gentoo?
<_pg_> Yes I don't think it can boot USB and it won't boot any ubuntu cd don't know why
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: using fdisk
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: ext3
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: mkfs.ext3 rather
<engineer> yes aooooaa
<YankDownUnder> Not Gentoo - RHEL, RH straight, SuSE or CentOS is best for "learning" the ins and outs of sysadmin
<engineer> its linux administration
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: ah, here's your problem, unetbootin works only with FAT32 AFAIK
<engineer> i want to know wehter i can learn linux administration at home
<wers> for some super weird reason, i can't install Adobe Air with the .bin file. whenever i run the .bin, the output says that the file does not exist. i'm 100% sure that i entered the right file location
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: good call!
<wers> any idea/
<engineer> or do i have to join any particualr
<PsynoKhi0> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdx
<dabaR> engineer: well, what are you trying to learn? Anything specific?
<PsynoKhi0> I think
<dabaR> I mean, pick a distro, install it, and take it from there.
<YankDownUnder> wers, The command SHOULD be: ./AdobeAir.bin (and you have to make sure  you're doing it as root, and that it's been chmod +x *.bin)
<aaaoooaaa> YankDownUnder: where down under are yuou?
<wers> YankDownUnder, i did that. it worked on another laptop but not here
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: correction, it works with fat16 to but... :|
<YankDownUnder> Another tool for playing with system administration is "Webmin"
<aaaoooaaa> lol
<crucialhoax> Should I add all my USB drives into fstab or is mtab? They are freezing my laptop upon insertion.
<CogitoErgoSam> wers you tryin to run it through the console?
<CogitoErgoSam> ahh ignore that
<YankDownUnder> aaaoooaaa, I'm in Sydney (basiically)
<CogitoErgoSam> screen wasn't scrollin to keep up
<wers> CogitoErgoSam, yep. that's the way i'm trying to do it
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: so it doesn't work with ext2/3 ?
<aaaoooaaa> YankDownUnder: cool
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: did you install ubuntu from USB?
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: nope
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: No, a CD.
<CogitoErgoSam> did you put ./ in front of it, assuming you're in the directory it resides in
<aybabtu> Im having some issues getting stickam.com to work properly for me. When I click into a livechat, the flash looks all plain and messed up, and it displays my webcam but only when it wants to. Anyone heard of such errors?
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: thanks a lot
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: hmm ok, had an issue previously with USB acting up because fstab thought they were CDs
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: np
<dabaR> YankDownUnder: What kind of an advice is "go to another distro" on #ubuntu when someone asks about learning to administer linux systems....
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: It did it even in 9.10
<Yokanzo> I have an ubuntu 64bit edition but the problem is that my harddrives aren't recognized by the VIA SATA controller attached to my harddisk. I'm forced to use Promise which doesn't have drivers that work in 64 bit unless I raid my drives
<Yokanzo> but I don't want to raid them
<steven__> why cant i change stuff in compiz
<YankDownUnder> dabaR, Not "advise" the person wanted to study up on sysadmin.
<Geoffrey2> ok, what exactly is the .xsession-errors file?
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: might be a HAL (or lack of) related issue
<dabaR> YankDownUnder: so they should get another distro?
<CogitoErgoSam> wers: did you put ./ in front of it, assuming you're in the directory it resides in
<linuxgecko> how do i force a gui to work???  i can get the pre-gui ubunut loading screen, with dots for s progress bar, but i can't get a gui, and i can't get any errors to help..  it's like it's blindly goofing up.
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: can mkfs make fat32 partiitons?
<wers> CogitoErgoSam, yep. i even tried putting the whole location
 * wad wonders why the heck they moved the window control buttons to the left side of the title bar. Then made it so that there is no simple radio-button somewhere that lets you choose which side you prefer them to be on.
<YankDownUnder> dabaR, They should look at every linux distro - and NOT look at M$. We don't have to be distro-centric, but info-centric.
<linuxgecko> even if i have to force a vesa driver
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: Is there a workaround or a fix? When I plug it in, the usb light dies then the laptop just freezes lol, its quite weird.
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: yes, scroll up, I typed the line you need earlier
<PsynoKhi0> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdx
<ZykoticK9> linuxgecko, try removing "quiet splash" from your kernel boot option
<Quarterstaff> For those that cannot get compiz to work in Ubuntu 10.04. I fixed it for gnome by running sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<dabaR> YankDownUnder: OK, just sounds like a bit of a weird advice to suggest another distro when someone asks for help with learning sysadmin on ##ubuntu
<AbuMaia> If I have to cd to directory, then ./program --modifier to run the program, how do I set that up in startup programs
<steven__> why cant i change compiz
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: text is flying by so fast, can you just psate it again?
<dabaR> YankDownUnder: makes it sound like...if you want to do sysadmin, Ubuntu is not really the right tool.
<nocturnus> 01:15:12 < PsynoKhi0> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdx
<linuxgecko> ZykoticK9:  noted.. how does that help?
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: got it ;/
<dabaR> steven__: you tell us
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: is the partition type in fdisk w95 fat32?
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, just use the whole path to the script
<CogitoErgoSam> To support what yank's saying, the fact is that different distros come "out of the box" suited for different tasks, and while certainly you can customize any of them to fit your needs, if someone was looking to learn to do sysadmin / hosting stuff, there are specific distros that are more commonly used
<nocturnus> 01:15:12 < PsynoKhi0> mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdx
<nocturnus> whoops
<steven__> dabaR: i like to but i cant
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: can't even reach a terminal session with e.g. ctrl alt F2
<PsynoKhi0> ?
<ZykoticK9> linuxgecko, you'll get more output, and X might start booting
<dabaR> steven__: is there something you do in particular, and you get an error, or what?
<AbuMaia> ZykoticK9: without the ./ ?
<dabaR> CogitoErgoSam: and Ubuntu is poorly suited to being a server?
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: Nope, everything is dead. I even tried killing X with Ctrl+alt+Bkspc absolutely nothing works but the power button.
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: yes but for some reason I've never gotten it to work from fdisk :P
<YankDownUnder> dabaR, If someone is studying history, you can't tell them to only study US history...study EVERYONE'S history. Either which, I'm not a zealot in any sense of the word. As long as they're using linux, that's all that matters.
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, ./ means from this directory just use /home/USERNAME/REST_OF_PATH -options
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: what do you mean?
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, try running it with full path from a terminal first
<CogitoErgoSam> dabaR:  I didn't say that at all.  I admit in the spirit of full disclosure that I don't do much sysadmin stuff, but my point is that there are legitimate reasons to recommend someone interested in learning to sysadmin look at several distros, not just ubuntu exclusively
<futsuriai> Hello, is there some way to install a clean 10.04 from within an instance of 9.04 w/o access to external peripherals?
<steven__> dabaR: idk when i was running 10.9 i could not do it and now when running the upgraed i cant
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: have you activated ctrl+alt+bkspc? in case you're unaware of it it's off by default nowadays in ubuntu
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: Yes, it is activated...
 * dabaR wonders now whether he should do the same since he uses Ubuntu at work for servers. Maybe there is some purpose in trying out some other distro.
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: that setting the partition type as fat32 in fdisk has never worked for me, I use mkfs.vfat
<dabaR> steven__: What do you click, what happens.
<dabaR> steven__: That's the relevant info.
<roger_> Hey everyone
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: ok hmm... unfortunately I haven't had my hands on lucid yet, I'm speaking from experience in Arch linux with usb not behaving nice
<wers> how do I install a 32bit deb on 64bit lucid (yes, i need to install this 32 bit one. there's no 64bit version)
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: well you gotta set the partition type with fdisk, and then build the filesystem - so how could you just have skipped it?
<chmac> Anyone know if keyserver.ubuntu.com is down / having issues?
<linuxgec1o> dabaR: i tried 3 different ditro's before i settled on my home distro of choice. ubuntu is my "this is your first time away from M$." distro. extreme power-users like myself,  i recommend aanother disstro.
<steven__> dabaR: nm i didnot reload it a noob lol
<ZykoticK9> wers, "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture $PACKAGE.deb"
<dabaR> linuxgec1o: am I on #ubuntu or what?
<chmac> I'm trying to add key id B1572604 but getting a timeout error and the web interface isn't loading...
<sean12837> I have a PHP script that simply reads some entries from a remote mysql database.  I am running this script on a linux machine which has 4 IPs (eth0, eth0:1 eth0:2, eth0:3).  Is it possible to force the PHP script to use a specific IP to access the remote database?
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: Thats fine, anything will help, I am at a loss. I do not understand how inserting a usb drive causes the system entirely to die, usually at the worst times :(
<wers> ZykoticK9, thanks a lot!
<linuxgec1o> dabaR: yes, you are. i've learned the hard way that while it's good for many thing,   ubuntu us not the best for  EVERYTHING.
<DanaG> interesting thing: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-netbook.png
<chmac> sean12837: I'm not sure if you can force that within the PHP script itself, but you could probably bind apache to one IP
<DanaG> any of you read Mark Shuttleworth's thing about the new notifications?
<Yokanzo> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu supports booting from PCI SATA controller cards on older motherboards?
<DanaG> My screenshot shows why it's STILL better to have the buttons on the right. =þ
<chmac> sean12837: Maybe more relevant to ##php or #apache though
<YankDownUnder> Yokanzo, Should do fine mate
<DanaG> Yokanzo: Depends on the motherboard BIOS and the add-in card's ROM, partly.
<YankDownUnder> Changing the buttons ain't a hard thing to accomplish...just a gconf hack...
<dabaR> linuxgec1o: whatever works is the best for anything, for sure, anyway, thanks for your input.
<Geoffrey2> ok, what is the .xsession-errors file?
<Yokanzo> I got an A8V Deluxe which means that it came out when SATA was still new
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, Um...it contains the errors that X spits forth when not playing nicely...
<DanaG> And even if the motherboard doesn't natively support it, you could put a small boot partition on a main drive, and then the rest somewhere else.
<Yokanzo> It has a SATA controller attached to the bios but only supports SATA1 while my drives are SATA 2
<Yokanzo> i wanted to make a file server
<roger_> Yokanzo: I used to have one. It worked great back in the day with other ubuntu distros pre-dating 9.04
<YankDownUnder> The real difference between a workstation and a file server: The file server doesn't have your pr0n on it.
<Yokanzo> oh great, so the general consensus is that its possible to boot from a SATA controller?
<YankDownUnder> :)
<PsynoKhi0> nocturnus: my bad, yes, partition type W95 in fdisk, choice code "b"
<roger_> lol at yank
<CogitoErgoSam> Yank:  Depends how much pr0n you're talking about :D
<Yokanzo> Thanks guys, very much appreciated.
<roger_> and Yokanzo: I would say yes, That being my experience. But again, not every system is alike.
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, Ok...true true true....but I was "generalising" :)
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, mine has error messages created by it looking for stuff that doesn't exist anymore...
<CogitoErgoSam> I'm just playin' along
<nocturnus> PsynoKhi0: right-o
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, It's actually safe to delete that file mate...it gets recreated every time you fire up Xorg...
<linuxgec1o> dabaR:  yeah..  i tried installing a web app developed in debian by a narrow-minded dev. had some nasty, hard-to-maintain pinning i had to do,  jsut to get it to START working. when you have to go off-road like that,  i hate some things about ubuntu. my other distro is better at "off the normal path" stuff like that.
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, which file?
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, the .xsession-errors
<Yokanzo> What kinda transfer rates can you expect with a SATA card anyway?
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, yeah, but that won't solve the errors I keep getting
<CogitoErgoSam> no, it won't.  Not all errors are critical though
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, gconf-sanity-check has a cow every time I boot up
<DanaG> Yokanzo: what matters more is that the add-in card has an "option ROM".
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, What you can do (the purpose of this file) is to chase down the programs you DON'T have any longer, and remove them from your desktop environment, or any other related place...(or in settings, etc etc etc)
<Yokanzo> What's an option ROM?
<DanaG> for example, with a silicon image sata controller, some boards have a jumper to enable or disable it.
<linuxgec1o> ZykoticK9: what will removing quiet and slapsh from the boot do for me, to get a non-blank gui?
<DanaG> With it enabled, and with the motherboard set to allow "scsi" (and other such terms) boot, it's usable.
<linuxgec1o> ZykoticK9:  just unhide all the guts?
<CogitoErgoSam> linuxgec1o:  Its no guarantee but, like the i915 attempt, if you do it via the grub menu it can't hurt
<DanaG> When a motherboard boots, it pokes all its add-in cards to see if they offer a boot ability.
<ZykoticK9> linuxgec1o, it might not do anything - but you might see an error message, or if plymouth splash is the problem will remove it.  Yes unhide all the guts.
<Yokanzo> Even older mobos Dana?
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, I'd simply like to get rid of the nice box that pops up and tells me gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with a status 256
<chmac> Anyone know if keyservers operate on a port other than 80/443?
<roger_> haha
<Yokanzo> My A8V came out around 2005
<abadabad00> hi. i reinstalled pulse audio and my sound finally works. I lost my volume indicator in the taskbar though. I've searched ixquick and google, but no answers. Anyone know how to get the volume icon in the task bar?
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, if lucid - right click, add to panel, indicator applet
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, Have you tried removing gconf-sanity-check from the startup applications?
<nomad77> abadabad00: try gnome-panel --restart if ZykoticK9 's tip fails
<DanaG> Yokanzo: yeah, old motherboards can likely do it, too.
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: *
<abadabad00> ZykoticK9 - yes, I am in Lucid. Indicator applet unfortunately only adds the envelope (for email)
<DanaG> Next time you reboot the thing, if you already have the add-in card, try poking around in the BIOS settings.
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: darn sorry, bad paste, hang on
<DanaG> Though, something to note: PCI-based SATA controllers are a pain.
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, if you see the mail icon, but no volume - i'm sorry i don't know.  good luck.
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, it's not needed?
<DanaG> The PCI bus is a bottleneck... heavy disk activity bogs down absolutely everything else.... even things not touching the hard drive.
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HAL#USB_sticks_and_drives_do_not_automount_correctly this is what I experienced in Arch, might be useful to you
<abadabad00> nomad77 - "Unknown option --restart"
<Yokanzo> Crap
<term_oldcomp1> ? got buntu 10.04 setup on this old athlonxp2800+ with 256Mb RAM.  if I upgrade RAM to 512 will it auto detect new amount?
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  It might be possible through gconf-editor...I'm digging around the Panel settings to see if I can find something corresponding to the volume
<DanaG> Yokanzo: what's the onboard chipset?  With ordinary hard drives, you may be better off sticking with onboard SATA.
<roger_> term_oldcomp1 yes it will
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - thanks!
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, Well, depends on yer perspective. Does everything work already without it spitting forth a cow every time you boot?
<ZykoticK9> nomad77, abadabad00 to restart gnome-panel, just kill it and it should auto restart with "killall gnome-panel"
<Yokanzo> I have two onboard chipsets
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: Thanks :)
<Yokanzo> a Promise SaTA 378 TX2
<PsynoKhi0> term_oldcomp1: most probably yes, unless maybe the sticks are bad
<PsynoKhi0> crucialhoax: np!
<mello> do you speak spanish?
<Neff> hello i installed the ISO on a SD card for my netbook and it stops at the initramfs prompt with mount usage
<malu> hi
<mello> hi
<ZykoticK9> !es | mello
<ubottu> mello: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DanaG> hmm, if "Promise" is real SATA raid, that may still be worthwhile.
<Yokanzo> and a VIA VT8237 Southbridge
<Yokanzo> These controllers are a part of the motherboard
<Yokanzo> now the VIA has been giving me shit ever since I had this machine
<itsfaith> I have an AMD K3 3D processor, this laptop has 28mb ram. Is there a version of Ubuntu that'll work on it?
<mello> !uk mello
<DanaG> yeah, VIA is a pain.
<abadabad00> ZykoticK9 - the taskbar momentarily disappeared and came back, but no volume
<malu> I want to know Tamil to english transliteration tool?
<Yokanzo> It wont detect either of my harddrives because they are SATA2
<Yokanzo> even if I set a jumper to limit it to 150 mb/s
<DanaG> Hmm, check the drive for a jumper to set them to SATA1 mode.
<term_oldcomp1> ? another q, this old comp has a raptor 74Gb.. doesn't seem to be running full speed.  any way to confirm it's set right switch wise?
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: 28MB? is it a typo? :)
<grung0r> SInce upgrading to 10.4,there is something funky about my graphics driver settings. I can't get above 1152x864, and it resets to 640x480 upon every restart. furthermore, the window widgets are missing in gnome until I enable the extra effects, which I also have to do upon every restart. any suggestions?
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  I'm also looking around and there might be a way through the user settings as well, located at /home/<username>/.gconf/apps/panel
<itsfaith> No, rofl
<Yokanzo> Yeah I tried using a jumper the VIA will have none of it
<roger_> rofl
<roger_> wow dude
<itsfaith> 3gb harddrive
<DanaG> bleh.  stupid Via.
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  If I find a key for the volume app specifically I'll let ya know
<itsfaith> Heck, I just want any linux on it
<DanaG> Promise sounds.... uh... pun.  never mind. =-þ
<Neff> has anyone successfulling installed the netbook ubuntu with an SD or flash drive?
<Yokanzo> The promise would've been fine and that is how i'm able to talk to you
<Yokanzo> but i'm trying to dual boot with windows 7
<Yokanzo> 64 bit
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - Okay
<Yokanzo> and theres no such thing as promise drivers for 64bit in IDE mode
<Yokanzo> i'd have to cheat and make a raid with 1 drive
<Yokanzo> but that means losing valuable data on these drives
<term_oldcomp1> hey itsfaith...  try out Puppy Linux for that comp.  it's a dream for older systems
<DanaG> hmm, no option to put it in RAID mode yet not configure RAID?
<itsfaith> It's not my main computer or anything just a play around old one
<crucialhoax> PsynoKhi0: I might have found something...
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: hmm not sure you'll be able to use anything that the net install, and don't count on having a GUI :P
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: anything else than*
<itsfaith> dang, but windows 98 runs on it
<Yokanzo> Like the promise controller was intended for a 2 disk raid but i set it to IDE mode which is basically JBOD
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, do you have indicator-sound installed?  to verify in terminal "apt-cache policy indicator-sound"
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: and win98 is 12 years old ^^ BUT!!
<Yokanzo> the bios allows me to do this
<Yokanzo> the VIA on the otherhand is totally fussy
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: check out DeLi Linux
<Yokanzo> Thats why i have two options
<itsfaith> i heard of this mintlinux thing, is that good?
<itsfaith> Ok
<Yokanzo> either somehow beg for a refund on my Win7 ultimate edition 64bit and get 32 bit instead once again underusing the 64bit capabilities of my CPU
<amabo> i installed the radel-egtk theme and i'd like to remove it and try reinstalling it - how might i do that?
<term_oldcomp1> Linux Mint using more resources than normal ubuntu
<Yokanzo> or get a controller
<nomad77> itsfaith: maybe tinycore on that
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: mintlinx is based on ubuntu... ubuntu no-go = mint no-go
<itsfaith> ok
<DanaG> Yokanzo: what actual motherboard is it?
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: DeLi Linux is aimed at computer with 20.30MB RAM
<Yokanzo> Asus A8V Delux
<PsynoKhi0> computers*
<itsfaith> oh cool
<Yokanzo> Asus A8V Deluxe*
<Gadena> Why mint? Is it better?
<abadabad00> ZykoticK9 - Installed "none"
<itsfaith> i just heard http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100304122412AAzXd6V
<itsfaith> er saw it suggested there
<suji> Let me know any web conferencing tool for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, "sudo apt-get install indicator-sound" then :)
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  I'm afk a few minutes but then I'll keep look around for ya, if you find an answer in the meantime send me a PM so I can know how to do it too :D
<prayii> itsfaith: take all yahoo answers with a grain of salt
<itsfaith> for sure, thats why i came in here
<roger_> Prayii: I totally agree.
<Yokanzo> If Promise tech actually made 64bit drivers instead of acting like a bunch of jerks I'd have no problems
<roger_> Most are stupids copy+paste
<term_oldcomp1> ? is there a way to edit grub menu from windows x64 ?
<PsynoKhi0> Gadena: depends, Mint ships with all the proprietary codecs pre-installed, has a different theme, and a few extra tools...
<DanaG> Yokanzo: http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-IE/vistawu/thread/3b5e83b6-fe37-48a4-8f8f-77d911879ad7
<DanaG> though, that's a topic more for ##windows
<itsfaith> ug, slow going deli linux dl
<PsynoKhi0> :P
<PsynoKhi0> there should be torrent
<itsfaith> tinycore have a ui?
<DanaG> try other mirrors.
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<itsfaith> ger gui
<itsfaith> er gui, rather, hah. forgive me
<term_oldcomp1> btw I want to thank the ubuntu team for making samba sharing work by default
<malu>  I want to know Tamil to english transliteration tool?
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: another alternative: lowRAM flavour of SliTaz
<nomad77> itsfaith: check distrowatch.com,yes a gui
<itsfaith> ok swell
<crucialhoax> !fstab > crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax, please see my private message
<PsynoKhi0> itsfaith: http://www.slitaz.org/en/get/flavors.html
<itsfaith> heard it doesn't support usb drives
<itsfaith> on that page?
<itsfaith> lol
<ftab> can I have /etc/default/grub file content please, I am using Lucid Lynx but the file is empty for me
<ftab> ?
<datroubler> good morning i have a problem installing the fglrx driver since the update to 10.4
<Yokanzo> Thanks Dana I'll check it out
<PsynoKhi0> ok I'll try again with a concrete example: I currently run karmic/arch linux as dual boot on an oldish laptop, ubuntu manages grub, both share a partition for home, different users... I'm planning to upgrade to Lucid, do I need to pass the partman/alignment=cylinder parameter at the start of the ubuntu installation?
<NeoCicak> hi all... quick question.. is the amd64 version of ubuntu ISO going to work for intel 64 bits processor ? (i have a core 2 duo laptop)
<NeoCicak> or is the amd64 ISO only going to work with AMD processors?
<Geoffrey2> interesting...I'm in the .gnome2 folder in my home directory, and see no session file....assuming it's been moved or renamed?
<UbuntuJeff> NeoCicak, it will work on your core 2 duo
<Gnea> NeoCicak: no it works with anything 64-bit - intel and amds
<CogitoErgoSam> Neo:  It works fine with my intel Q6600
<Gnea> NeoCicak: but not itaniums
<PsynoKhi0> NeoCicak: works with intel 64bits (not itanuim)
<NeoCicak> Gnea: thx... the word 'amd' is misleading then :P
<amabo> could anyone help me in how i might go about installing these themes? http://dg09.deviantart.com/art/Nuala-Port-for-Linux-157697487?offset=10#comments
<Gnea> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<doleyb_> NeoCicak: well amd came out with it first, so intel is like the copycat there..
<PsynoKhi0> NeoCicak: so is i386 then ;)
<NeoCicak> hehehe.. yeah, i suppose
<Gnea> NeoCicak: feel free to suggest another :)
<NeoCicak> thx all
<mN-Jack> how can u use linux to see satellite view?
<mN-Jack> :P
<mN-Jack> anyone?
<mN-Jack> any clue :P
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: satellite view of what ?
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: what about google-earth
<Cory`> Anyone know where to download the new ubuntu logo font?
<PsynoKhi0> satellite view? you mean google earth?
<mN-Jack> not really
<_Zappy__> Hello ! How can I force the Software Center to install new software on another partition ?
<Streetboys> helo gud day can i ask something
<mN-Jack> like live
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: google maps also has a satellite view
<ZykoticK9> !ask | Streetboys
<ubottu> Streetboys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: live ? how can you do it in windows ?
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, I am looking for you and trying to figure it out for ya
<dhruvasagar> Streetboys: just ask :)
<mN-Jack> keke
<Streetboys> ubunt vs windows 7.. which ic better
<mN-Jack> impossible huh
<Streetboys> ping
<Streetboys> !ping
<Mohero> Please use the format !ping {location} {# of pings (default of 5, 20 max)}
<ubottu> pong
<dhruvasagar> Streetboys: ubuntu :)
<abadabad00> so very close. I got sound working again with pulse (i really want to keep using pulse), but the configuration settings reset upon restart (or logout). Anyone know how to get sound settings to stick even after a logout?
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: thanks!!
<bazhang> !ot > Streetboys
<ubottu> Streetboys, please see my private message
<_Zappy__> Hello ! How can I force the Software Center to install new software on another partition ?
<datroubler> good morning i have a problem installing the fglrx driver since the update to 10.4
<PsynoKhi0> Streetboys: depends on what you want to do
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: can you do it in any other operating system !?
<dhruvasagar> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<CogitoErgoSam> aba:  Where are you saving teh settings
<mN-Jack> like??
<YankDownUnder> Streetboys, Cost? Ubuntu. Time spent getting it to do what you want? Ubuntu. Support issues? Ubuntu. Drive space? Ubuntu. Lack of viruses and crap? Ubuntu. Your choice.
<dhruvasagar> !repeat | _Zappy__
<ubottu> _Zappy__: please see above
<Streetboys> <dhruvasagar> why ubuntu
<mN-Jack> backtrack?
<bazhang> Streetboys, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<_Zappy__> I guess nobody knows then
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: what problem?
<dhruvasagar> Streetboys: because you have much better control over your system, all the tools that are there are free, there is a huge community of people ever ready to help...the list goes on
<YankDownUnder> Streetboys, Tell you this - Ubuntu has gone far out of it's way to be the easiest, simplest, fastest install with best apps and best support. End of story.
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469496
<shleda> hi, can some one help me with this issue which I am facing after upgrade -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471584
<MrKeuner> intel wifi 5300 keeps getting disconnected sporadically, anybody has a solution for that?
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: your asking if its possible to view live satellite view in ubuntu, I am simply asking if it is possible in any other operating system ? do you know any such tool at all!?
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 i already talked with minimec here in the chat but we couldn't find a solution
<Geoffrey2> ok, can someone tell me where the gnome sessions file is?
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, well I can tell you right off the bat, the NualaBlack and BLue and Graphite and those themes, you need to have emerald installed, then open the emerald theme manager and you can install those .emerald files
<alclgl> is the intel atom n450 processor considered a x86_64?
<mN-Jack> no i dont know
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 in the board nobody answers my qustion
<cjae> If I have openoffice installed shouldn't I have java installed?
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: i figured - i'm installing emerald now
<cjae> Cannot install frostwire says no java
<Prez00> hello
<dhruvasagar> mN-Jack: I don't know either, i've never heard of any. I know there are some eclipse based tools that NASA uses to do the same, but then they have the direct access to the satellites
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  Got it!  sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<abadabad00> Streetboys: Depends on what you are planning to use your computer for. For example, I dualboot between Windows XP and Ubuntu 10.04. I use Ubuntu because I don't like constantly being attacked while on the internet (exploits, trojans, viruses, etc.). I also use specific programs in Ubuntu that don't run in Windows. On the flip-side, I use Windows because there are several programs in there that only run in windows (my EPROM progra
<abadabad00> mmer for example), and I even have hardware that only runs in windows (my scanner).
<Prez00> who's running intel 965 chipset?  I try to activate compiz and i get windows with no borders...i think i remember having a similar issue with karmic, but not quite sure
<shleda> cjae: you may have to locate java and set its path in your rc profile/shell profile
<mN-Jack> yep yep
<ZykoticK9> !emerald > amabo
<ubottu> amabo, please see my private message
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  Then just remove and add the indicator applet to the panel again
<dhruvasagar> !repeat > dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar, please see my private message
<Cory`> Anyone know where to download the new ubuntu logo font?
<dhruvasagar> !repeat | dhruvasagar
<dhruvasagar> !repeat > _Zappy__
<ubottu> _Zappy__, please see my private message
<AbuMaia> Cory`: I don't know if it's completed yet
<MilesT> whats a command for performing arithmetic operations to values while in the command line ( eg program | cut -b25-34 | ?? )
<Sna4x8> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade to 10.04.  I get this error: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-21-generic\ Can't open /scripts/functions\gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<YankDownUnder> Cory`, I'd check the Ubuntu home page => media and marketing, etc etc etc
<ZykoticK9> Cory`, I still don't think the font is ready - i could certainly be wrong though
<Cory`> ahh
<Cory`> ok
<YankDownUnder> Sna4x8, Sounds like your /boot is, um, full.
<ZykoticK9> Sna4x8, guess your drive is full
<Sna4x8> MilesT: You can use bc.
<dhruvasagar> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dhruvasagar> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dhruvasagar> !list
<ftab> how do I install usplash on lucid lynx ?
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Sna4x8> YankDownUnder: Ahh, yea I guess it has 94% usage.
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, /msg ubottu please
<IdleOne> dhruvasagar: stop that
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - thanks! I've got things working now! Only thing is my setup (one Sound Blaster Audigy 4 and one M-Audio Audiophile 192) doesn't work properly unless I configure it with 'paconfig'. But the config doesn't stick (if I restart or even log out and log back in without a restart it goes back to 'normal' / nonworking mode). Any idea how to get the settings to stick?
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: ok will try that
<Sna4x8> YankDownUnder: I have 123GB free on my main partition though.  So what, I need to resize boot?
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Um - Lynx uses plymouth...
<dhruvasagar> I was just trying to get a list of commands that ubottu recognizes
<YankDownUnder> Sna4x8, Yeah - just by about 50mb mate
<Xcell> hey, why is it when i try to install 195.36.24 in 10.04, it tells me that i have logcal errors  ??
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, /msg ubottu factoids
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00: Where are the settings in question being saved?
<Sna4x8> YankDownUnder: Word *busts out gparted.  Thanks.
<ftab> YankDownUnder, when I try to start StartupManager it exits with this error Grub2 detected
<ftab> Usplash not detected
<ftab> Splashy not detected
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: thank you
<abadabad00> Streetboys: You need more help? Just msg me and we can talk about what you are using your computer for (programs, aims, objectives, etc) and then figure out a solution for you (ubuntu, windows, dualboot, whatever...)
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: right off the bat, I think the opensource driver doesn't have powersaving in the versin that ships withLucid, no wonder it turns hot
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Um...cuz usplash ain't installed...PLYMOUTH is installed...
<Xcell> maybe 10.04 is still 2 broke to handle it.
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - not sure
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 yes but with 9.10 i had no problem with fglrx
<_Zappy__> What's the point in having a seperate storage partition if in the Software Center you can't say where to install new software to ?
<ftab> YankDownUnder, how do I fix my boot screen ?
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - I run paconfig from the commandline but it just opens up a GUI. No way to tell what it is doing behind the scenes...
<ftab> YankDownUnder, is there utility there for fixing that ?
<YankDownUnder> ftab, If you want, you can remove plymouth (and it's themes) and install usplash and startupmangler all in one go.
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  try running it from the command line with the parameter --help
<MikaelEriksson> Hiya folks. Here's my problem. I upgraded the other day from KK to LL. Did it straight from the software update center. Everything went kinda fine, until I got a question about GRUB and which partition it should be installed to. My mouse finger slipped, and I pressed Next, without selecting a partition. Got a message which told me I did bad, but the Back-button didn't work :( The system...
<MikaelEriksson> ...continued to install just fine, but when i rebooted it hung. I get the startup screen with some funky red dots, but it freezes there. What should I do now? Don't really want to install everything from scratch...
<YankDownUnder> ftab, apt-get remove plymouth && apt-get install usplash startupmanager
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - Good call! Unfortunately it still just opened up the GUI
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: did you you do a web upgrade?
<ftab> YankDownUnder, I would like to keep plymouth, but I need to fix the boot image, where the image is distorted ? and the color depth seems to be very low like 8bit,
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  Next up, see if the application has a hidden folder in your home directory for its settings
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - lemme see what ixquick.com can turn up
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, did you get it to work?
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 yes
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: ah :(
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - k... checking home folder
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: do you have a separate /home partition? >.<
<Aimmortal> server irc.prison.net
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: I mean, did you do a web upgrade from Karmic to Lucid?
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Then you can just install a different plymouth-theme => and also check the settings in /etc/default/grub
<YankDownUnder> I was lucid before I installed 10.04...been that way for at least 12 years...
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 good question what do you mean with it? i have only one partition for ubuntu and the /home folder is on the same partition
<CogitoErgoSam> abadabad00:  Most of the time user settings and configurations get saved in a hidden folder in your home directory, and most programs check there first for settings.  Following that, the usual alternative location is the application's folder in /etc/
<ftab> YankDownUnder, when I try to view /etc/default/grub the file seems to be empty. How can I restore that?
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: damn
<YankDownUnder> ftab, That is not an image, it's a text file that contains the settings for grub.
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 why?
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: no i didn't - every time i click the file in emerald theme manager it doesn't change a thing
<ftab> YankDownUnder, yes, I from view I meant there is no content
<amabo> does anyone know of a fix?
<urkki> Where can  I find tomboy-folder, can't find it in home folder, even when hidden are shown
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, are you running compiz atm?
<amabo> visual effects?
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: ok web upgrades in my experience aren't reliable
<CogitoErgoSam> ftab have you tried reinstalling grub?
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Hmmm...and you're running 10.04?
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, yeah like the cube and all that
<ftab> YankDownUnder, yes
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: believe so
<ftab> CogitoErgoSam, what would that do? and is there any reason for doing that ?
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Are you "root" when you view this file?
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 i believe you. did you read my problem in the thread?
<ftab> YankDownUnder, yes
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, hit ctrl alt R I think, it should bring up RUN APPLICATION, type in that emerald --replace, see if that shows it then.
<AbuMaia> amabo: alt F2 also
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Strange that. It should contain heaps of stuff...like, um, it's 865 bytes long...
<CogitoErgoSam> ftab:  The majority of apps like grub, when installed, run setup scripts that generate default config files like /etc/default/grub.  If its missing, resinstalling might trigger the creation of those files.
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: I was wondering if you had /home on a separate partition, or at least if a clean installation of ubuntu might not imply too much work for you
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: woo woo :) thanks
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Nab a copy of /etc/default/grub from the livecd, copy it to /etc/default/ and see if that resolves the issue with image resolution...
<ftab> CogitoErgoSam, how do I reinstall it? YankDownUnder would that be better ?
<ftab> YankDownUnder, I don't have CD ROM :( , I always upgrade from internet
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, welcome, now if you want it to stay that way permanently, you will need to change the command that controls the window decorations in Compiz config settings manager, just to let you know.
<Geoffrey2> there are never times I feel more like drinking than when I'm trying to diagnose some problem with Ubuntu.....
<YankDownUnder> ftab, No...it would not be better...it's simpler to copy a single file than to sit through an entire re-installation...
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Well, it's easy enough to grab the file from the source ftp dirs mate.
<ftab> YankDownUnder, ok let me give it a try
<CogitoErgoSam> ftab:  Replacing the single file would be easier, definitely.  But if that doesn't work, reinstalling might.
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Roger that - going for a smoko and coffee...
<CogitoErgoSam> ftab:  Since if you're missing one file, there might be more missing too.
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: what do you mean?
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: btw can you translate the last error message about the package system?
<datroubler> yes mom
<PsynoKhi0> that sounded way weird...
<teratoma> im running lucid.  my wireless nic rt2570 stopped working.  iwas running lucid beta.  what do i do ?
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, meaning if you restart or log out and log back in right now, that will be changed at the top, the window buttons and all that, it will be what it was before. If you want it to use the emerald theme from now on I can tell you how to set it to do so if you want.
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, This is true, but he does have things relatively running...so he needs to get a fish, first, then find out if he needs a boat, crew and gear next...
<phoenix_srv> Hello everyone, I got a bit of a question. Last night I upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to ubuntu 10.04, and at one point, i was asked a few questions regarding installing grub. I opted to install the grub on all disks and partitions (i.e., /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc) - i have windows seven installed on this system, and now, whenever i attempt to boot it, grub just hangs with the little underscore in the top left of the screen. Is there a way I can rem
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: that'd be great
<phoenix_srv> thanks
<Geoffrey2> many, many moons ago, gnome had a file called sessions, and it listed all the applications that would be run every time it was fired up...apparently it no longer exists, as i can't find it...anyone know what I should be looking for?
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 "the package system is damaged" "check the package sources (third party) if this is the case deactivate them and do apt-get install -f"
<YankDownUnder> phoenix_srv, I use a Vista recovery disk to rebuild the boot - then it works fine.
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 i already did it
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, System => Preferences => Compiz Config Settings Manager, scroll down till you see  Window Decoration, open that and you will see something that says Command: /usr/bin/compiz-decorator <== change that to emerald --replace
<ZykoticK9> Geoffrey2, it's gone.  I don't know of a gui replacement currently.
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: ok, do this: go to System > Software sources
<AbuMaia> I have a program that *only* runs if I use ./ while in its directory.  It does not run if I call it in terminal with the full path.  Is there any way I can add it to startup programs and have it successfully run?
<phoenix_srv> YankDownUnder: in reference to your reply, thank you, but as stated above, i haven't created the recovery disk yet, and also, i am not able to boot the vista recovery partition
<CogitoErgoSam> YankDownUnder:  I concede the point; my perspective in recommending reinstalling is related to the number of people with lucid install probs stemming from incomplete or interrupted installations, and reinstalling a single app like grub still tends to be pretty quick, unlike a full reinstall.
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, You get the beer tonight mate!
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, could you share the whole path?  are there spaces in it's name?
<YankDownUnder> phoenix_srv, There is a d/l on the net of an ISO that's about 100mb in size - does the Vista boot recovery for ya
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - no luck on finding the config files, but that may be because it is just using 'normal' pulseaudio bundled utilities. I dug up where I originally got the file: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759147   Wonder why the changes in pulseaudio config isn't sticking past a restart
<phoenix_srv> YankDownUnder: is that a free download (legally)? if so, that'd be a great help :) thanks
<ururus> does anyone get paid doing this tech support?
<ururus> or do anyone do tech support on side of irc ?
<AbuMaia> ZykoticK9: no spaces.  full path is /home/abumaia/BOINC/boinc --daemon  Using that full path does not work, it only runs when I'm in the BOINC directory and run ./boinc --daemon
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: do you have the Software Source window in front of you?
<datroubler>  PsynoKhi0 yes
<Geoffrey2> ok, so I'm chased my tail back to the starting point, basically
<CogitoErgoSam> ururus:  Pretty sure we're all just linux nerds, but the way I see it is that the more I help others the more I learn myself
<ldez> Having a strange problem where for a few weeks now when I go to a site with an embedded YouTube video, it shows the video, ready to be started, all buttons appear fine.. but I get no response when hitting the play button... Works fine if I pull up YouTube.com and search the name of the video.. seems just to be an issue with embedded YouTube.... other embedded flash player works fine, only have noticed the issue with YouTube specifically... any hel
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: ok, what repositories are enabled for yu right now?
<YankDownUnder> phoenix_srv, Yes mate - got it a while back - just had to google it a bit and WHAM, it was there (and free)
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, i don't know then.  Good luck.
<ururus> CogitoErgoSam: true
<phoenix_srv> alright, thanks, i'll take a look
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: and on which default server?
<CogitoErgoSam> AbuMaia:  try this:  /home/abumaia/BOINC/boinc\ --daemon
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: I don't want to stress you but I gotta go to work very soon :/
<MikaelEriksson> phoenix_srv: I have exactly the same problem...but the opposite. I didn't select any partition (my finger slipped) and now Ubuntu hangs on the start screen. No Vista installation on my system, I just upgraded. I really don't know what to do...
<ZykoticK9> CogitoErgoSam, affraid that's not correct
<muffin2> Does anybody run ubuntu guest in sun virtualbox?
<_Zappy__> Hello !
<muffin2> I think I found a solution to boot time pause on ubunt lucid when shared folders are in /etc/fstab.
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 do you mean this: http://www.abload.de/img/udey45l.png
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: nope, gives me a "no such file or directory" error >_<
<phoenix_srv> MikaelEriksson: for you, i'd probably recommend just booting up from the live cd, and reinstalling grub from scratch using that
<Geoffrey2> the immediate question is, since I upgraded ubuntu to 10.04, every bootup has gconf-sanity-check exiting with a status 256...it was suggested I simply remove that from the Startup Applications, but it doesn't even show up on the list of startup applications
<phoenix_srv> that should fix your problem
<CogitoErgoSam> Abumaia:  you could try moving the app to /usr/bin to make it accessible from anywhere
<_Zappy__> Is it possible to install software from the package manager and tell it to install on another partition then the main one where ubuntu's system lives ?
<CogitoErgoSam> abumaia:  You'll need to use sudo to cp it there
<phoenix_srv> and YankDownUnder, i believe i found the updated version of your disk here: http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<arand> muffin2: Report it on the bug report ;)
<phoenix_srv> just in case you ever need the reference
<Gypsyfetish> can I update from the 10.04 re lease candidate to the LTS version from the update manager? or is it better to do a fresh install?
<muffin2> arand : Upstart coders are already on it.
<muffin2> I just want to provide an impromptu circumvention
<ZykoticK9> _Zappy__, moving install locations in Linux is Non-Trivial.... ie. very hard to do.  Good luck man.
<maco> Gypsyfetish: if you install updates youre there
<MikaelEriksson> phoenix_srv: yep, sounds clever. (re)-installing grub is obviously an option on the live cd?
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: argh I'm using irssi in xterm, having trouble using URLs :( anyway, try this: change the default server, and reload your package list
<CogitoErgoSam> abumaia:  or make a symbolic link to it in /usr/bin
<Gypsyfetish> ty Maco
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: I'd rather not.  It contains several files in the middle of being processed, and moving it out of /home renders it vulnerable if I have to do a reinstall
<YankDownUnder> phoenix_srv, Yeppers - dotssit! Ta!
<phoenix_srv> MikaelEriksson: yes, there is some official documentation on it
<phoenix_srv> I'll just grab you a link
<ZykoticK9> !final > Gypsyfetish
<ubottu> Gypsyfetish, please see my private message
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: ln -s /home/abumaia/BOINC /usr/bin/BOINC ?
<_Zappy__> ZykoticK9, So . I guess the best thing to do is just increase my Ubuntu system partition ?
<CogitoErgoSam> AbuMaia:  How about just making a link to it in /usr/bin?
<MikaelEriksson> phoenix_srv: sweet, much appreciated!
<PsynoKhi0> MikaelEriksson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ldez> All: Having a strange problem where for a few weeks now when I go to a site with an embedded YouTube video, it shows the video, ready to be started, all buttons appear fine.. but I get no response when hitting the play button... Works fine if I pull up YouTube.com and search the name of the video.. seems just to be an issue with embedded YouTube.... other embedded flash player works fine, only have noticed the issue with YouTube specifically... an
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, I believe you'd suggested simply removing gconf-sanity-check-2 from the startup list...problem is, I don't see it there...is there a file I need to modify to take it out?
<arand> muffin2: THis channel, in it's temporary nature, might not be the best medium, forum/blog/bugcomment would likely cater a better audience.
<ZykoticK9> _Zappy__, i install a lot of commercial gaves, so i have a huge / partition (it drives me a little crazy when all these people recommend 8GB / partitions - they wouldn't work for me)
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, I'll check - hang tight mate
<phoenix_srv> MikaelEriksson: PsynoKhi0 beet me too it :P
<CogitoErgoSam> abumaia:  yeah I think that ln command will work
<phoenix_srv> beat*
<MikaelEriksson> And thx to you, too, psynokhi0!
<PsynoKhi0> phoenix_srv: too slow my little padawan!
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<phoenix_srv> haha, yes indeed
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, okie
<PsynoKhi0> MikaelEriksson: så lite så
<abadabad00> CogitoErgoSam - no luck on finding the config files, but that may be because it is just using 'normal' pulseaudio bundled utilities. I dug up where I originally got the file: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759147   Wonder why the changes in pulseaudio config isn't sticking past a restart
<MikaelEriksson> psynokhi0!: Men värt så mycket!
<_Zappy__> ZykoticK9, So how can you tyell it to install and search apps in another partiton ?
<PsynoKhi0> MikaelEriksson: tsh english!
<PsynoKhi0> ;)
<MikaelEriksson> May the Force be with you all. Back to work now.
<ZykoticK9> _Zappy__, you can't
<_Zappy__> ZykoticK9, That's a bummer
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: how is it going?
<_Zappy__> So it can only store data ?
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 i get the message that i have 2 damaged packages
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: nope, still no luck.  trying to run boinc by itself raises a not installed error, and full /usr/bin/BOINC/boinc path has same result as before
<DanaG> hmm, how usable is btrfs with ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> _Zappy__, you could mount /usr or /opt to another parition and that would work - but again, non-trivial if you already have stuff installed.
<UbuntuJeff> I have another cairo dock question if thats okay, when you have a stack on it and your scrolling over the stack it shows parts of the folders around it there names, like faded is there a way to turn that off? its making it hard for me to see what I am clicking on.
<excalq-home> simple question - does an ubuntu install customise itself to the computer it's being installed on? i.e. would installing it and swapping the disk to a diff. computer matter?
<CogitoErgoSam> abu:  the link in /usr/bin should be to the binary itself, not the folder
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: do you get any tip as to what to do next?
<_Zappy__> Thanks ZykoticK9 ... I hoped it to be easier
<DanaG> excalq-home: aside from ending up with eth0, eth1, eth2, eth10 (depending on mac address), about the only other issue is video drivers.
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 yes i show you mom
<DanaG> ATI and NV binary drivers trample on the open-source drivers for everything else.
<excalq-home> DanaG: ok thanks
<PsynoKhi0> it STILL sound weird :P
<PsynoKhi0> sounds*
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: please no URL I can't use them
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 no url? can i send u pictures in irc?
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: if you get any direction on how to solve the broken package, just do as the message says :P
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: I supposed it involves apt-get or dpkg
<datroubler> the dialog told me to look after damaged packages
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 and id did it
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: still nogo
<ZykoticK9> datroubler, if you have broken packages try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<phoenix_srv> datroubler: you mean look for?
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 the two damages packages: fglrx-amdcccle and fglrx-kernel-source
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 es look for
<datroubler> y
<ftab> YankDownUnder, sorry grub2 was not installed after installing that I got it fixed, but Now I have another problem
<FloodBot4> datroubler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ldez> All: Having a strange problem where I go to a site with an embedded YouTube video, it shows the video, ready to be started, all buttons appear fine.. but I get no response when hitting the play button... Works fine if I pull up YouTube.com and search the name of the video.. seems just to be an issue with YouTube when embedded in a different site.... other embedded flash player works fine, only have noticed the issue with YouTube specifically... an
<CogitoErgoSam> Abumaia:  What's the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/<nameofyourlink>"
<ZykoticK9> ldez, 64bit?
<PsynoKhi0> datroubler: sorry gtg to work, hope someone else will be able to help you >.<
<PsynoKhi0> later peeps
<ldez> ZykoticK9: yes
<datroubler> PsynoKhi0 ok thanks
<ftab> I am using Dual monitors, before it was working well, and one window would stretch into one monitor only
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 2010-05-04 00:25 /usr/bin/boinc -> /home/abumaia/BOINC/boinc
<ldez> ZykoticK9: Just got done upgrading to 10.04 and was hoping that would help...
<MellowDude> hi im getting error on a windows hd mount error driver already mounted
<MellowDude> but its not
<ZykoticK9> ldez, if you're using the flash from repo (which is 32bit) then see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working to correct clicking issue
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, Check this: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=208427
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Oyo boyo - wassup...
<MellowDude> and when i do the Disk Utility it says its uses it as a ext4 swap
<ftab> but now after maximizing it it would stretch across both the monitors
<ldez> ZykoticK9: Awesome thanks bro, seems to describe my problem perfectly.. I'll check this out
<CogitoErgoSam> Abumaia:  and /home/abumaia/BOINC/boinc is the binary?
<MellowDude> but i didnt give it permission to how i fix it
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: yes
<ftab> YankDownUnder, but now after maximizing it it would stretch across both the monitors
<arand> datroubler: so if you run "aptitude install -f" what does it suggest?
<YankDownUnder> ftab, Um...hmm...sounds like you have to muck with yer xinerama/xorg settings matey
<datroubler> arand: Aktueller Status: 0 kaputt [-2].
<datroubler> arand do you understand this
<CogitoErgoSam> YankDownUnder:  So, since he had to reinstall grub to get it to work, do I get that beer back from ya?  :D
<datroubler> arand or should i try to translate
<MellowDude> nvm i find out my self i just re protion a little of the main drive for swap take swap off the other drive
<ftab> hmm
<arand> datroubler: I'll manage I think
<datroubler> arand kapuut= damaged
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, Er...reckon so...but it's a black black beer mate....
<ldez> ZykoticK9: You're a king dude.. easy fix.. big ups to you
<ZykoticK9> ldez, glad to help
<datroubler> arand http://paste.ubuntu.com/427453/
<CogitoErgoSam> I have several bombers of Three Floyd's dark lord russian imperial stout in my basement
<CogitoErgoSam> Doesn't get much darker than that
<CogitoErgoSam> But that's offtopic I suppose
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, Stronger than 6.7? :)
<CogitoErgoSam> This year's batch was around 15
<YankDownUnder> Beer is offtopic? Dang...(ah, well, same in Fedora, Mandriva, Gentoo, CentOS as well)
<CogitoErgoSam> hehe I'mma send you a PM about beer anyway so we don't clog it up
<hanz> exit
<YankDownUnder> CogitoErgoSam, 15 is more than 6.7%
<songer> hello
<songer> how can i remove firefox?
<phoenix_srv> songer: in the terminal, type: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<CogitoErgoSam> Songer:  A number of ways, from both the command line or from gui applications.
<nomad77> songer: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox to remove its configs
<soreau> what is the option to show icons in system>administration?
<CogitoErgoSam> songer:  those command line options will be the quickest though
<ururus> CogitoErgoSam: how do we change permissions of a file the command?
<ururus> i forgot long time not using linux
<songer> i need to remove everiting
 * YankDownUnder thinks maybe apt-get remove firefox && apt-get install microsoft-internet-exploder might work...
<phoenix_srv> ururus: chmod 755 filename
<CogitoErgoSam> ururus:  chmod
<arand> datroubler: If you look in those directories /usr/lib/fglrx and /usr/share/ati what is in there?
<ururus> oh yeah remember now
<phoenix_srv> obviously substituting the values for whatever octal values you like :P
<ururus> or chmod +x filename
<ururus> :)
<_Zappy__> Trying to install subversion, but I get the following error:
<CogitoErgoSam> ururus:  The numbers use octal representation, but you can use the letters quickly too (ie x for execute, r for read, w for write)
<_Zappy__> Couldn't find package libxvidcore4-dev
<phoenix_srv> Surion: its in the gconf editor somewhere
<phoenix_srv> im just looking it up for you now
<_Zappy__> How can I fix that ?
<ZykoticK9> soreau, i believe you could use "gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons --type boolean true" just use the path if you want to use gconf-editor
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, ok, tried the backup trick...lost a bunch of errors in the errors file, got a whole bunch of new errors, and I'm still getting that exit status 256 on startup
<ururus> CogitoErgoSam: setting up dsl on ubuntu is fairly easy right? we dont need so much scripts like ppp0 dial up stuff?
<phoenix_srv> ZykoticK9: beat me too it as well P
<phoenix_srv> :P *
<CogitoErgoSam> _Zappy_:  I'm assuming you're trying to install video codecs?  Easiest way is to just do the whole restricted extras package from the command line or software center
<songer> CogitoErgoSam,  i already know but I can; with fire fox
<lrc03> haahhhhaaa
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, Have you tried finding out what the "exit status" error means via Google or such?
<datroubler> arand in /fgrlx: libglx.so.xlibmesa and in /ati http://www.abload.de/img/atizwm6.png
<songer> CogitoErgoSam,  thanks
<_Zappy__> Thanks CogitoErgoSam I'll try that
<CogitoErgoSam> _Zappy_:  From the command line its "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras", or just search the Software Center for "Ubuntu Restricted Extras"
<lrc03> marssssssssss
<lrc03> aab g
<lrc03> kp
<songer> nomad77, says Building dependency tree
<lrc03> kpp
<lrc03> iohiui
<ururus> is ./configure; make; make install or is it | <--
<CogitoErgoSam> _Zappy_:  And obviously if you're using a different flavor of ubuntu like kubuntu that'd be kubuntu-restricted-extras or whatever
<Geoffrey2> YankDownUnder, I've tried, problem is information overload, I get 30 different possible explanations, covering five different versions of ubuntu..figuring out which applies to me, that's the fun part
<ururus> tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<nomad77> ururus: generally but read any install/readme files
<_Zappy__> CogitoErgoSam, Just trying to install subversion
<ururus> nomad77: what about dsl setup in ubuntu fairly easy or need ppp0 dial up type scripts ?
<CogitoErgoSam> ururus:  What do you mean installing dsl?  If your router/modem is already set up, ubuntu should automatically detect and set up the connection
<ururus> nomad77: or it just asks to put my localhost IP?
<nomad77> ururus: should be auto,uses dhclient
<songer> nomad77,  Building dependency tree , Package firefox is not installed, so not removed
<G-man> what is the best type of file system to use with a fresh install of Ubuntu the latest distro
<G-man> ?
<YankDownUnder> Geoffrey2, Well, the niggly stuff is what makes it all the more fun as a puzzle...as long as you can boot and use, it's all good...but it is kinda strange that...could be from a nonexistent program trying to startup via the init scdripts or in your startup....
<nope> G-man: for what use?
<nomad77> songer: then youre good
<__dantheman> my vote goes to ext3 or 4
<G-man> web browsing, video stream, and mp3's
<nope> ext4 works nice
<nope> desktop then
<DanaG> hmm, how's butterfs?
<DanaG> btrfs.
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  The current newest fs is ext4
<nope> I run ext4 here
<G-man> desktop
<red2kic> G-man: Whatever suit you well. ext4 is for me. I like new stuffs. :)
<__dantheman> < ext4, too
<nope> DanaG: I wouldnt use btrfs in production
<DanaG> icantbelieveitsnotbtr
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  Well, newest commonly used one for personal use; not gonna get into server / data warehouse kinds of situations
<nope> but for testing, sure
<nomad77> production i'd use ext3 myself
<songer> but firefox still there, nomad77
<G-man> should i make the hard drive partitioned or no?
 * YankDownUnder prefers ReiserFS...the professional choice of murder suspects! :)
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  Planning on dual booting?
<nope> G-man: if you partition it properly, a reinstall would be a lot easier
<nomad77> songer: you installed firefox,how?
<ldez> YankDownUnder: hahahahaha
<G-man> G-man this is on another computer im looking at it right now
<nope> YankDownUnder: I`m probably gonna get stoned here, but I actually prefer ZFS :)
<arand> datroubler: hmm, if you run apt-get check, does it indicate which packages are broken?
<G-man> i popped in the Gparted live cd
<CogitoErgoSam> YankDownUnder:  Although not technically FOSS, Truecrypt is a nice choice for the sensitive stuff regardless of file system :)
<Kitar|st> http://www.getfreexboxlive.net/?i=2363 did anyone try his viral thing where you haveto invite 5 people to get 1600 microsoft points ? (no need to register or anything)
<Kitar|st> oops wrong window
<FloodBot4> Kitar|st: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kitar|st> sorry
<G-man> just goint to choose what file system to use
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Yes, that was it. thanks
<Kitar|st> hehe
<ZykoticK9> soreau, glad to help
<G-man> i don't really know much about ubuntu , so one partition should be fine?
<YankDownUnder> nope, ZFS ain't all that bad mate...unless you don't like the letter Z...
<ururus> CogitoErgoSam: i havent used linux for a while
<songer> when i installed ubuntu came with firefox and i update to namoroka
<G-man> its just for web browsing music/ videos
<ururus> CogitoErgoSam: just trying to remember things i forgot
<pinoyskull> broadcom wireless is not loading properly or has a bug in lucid, what's the workaround
<songer> Nom-,
<songer> nomad77,
<nope> YankDownUnder: only issue I have with zfs, is that I have to use solaris or freebsd :)
<ururus> CogitoErgoSam: i use to have to make a ppp0 script and all that before using dsl back in late 90's
<ururus> :)
<red2kic> Kitar|st: You're lying. You're spamming. :\
<nope> could use debian with bsd kernel
<nope> but nah
<YankDownUnder> nope, Um...what's wrong with Solaris or FreeBSD? (Looks around to see if Bill Gates is looking) - mate, they're great!
<nomad77> songer: was it a .deb?
<phoenix_srv> one more question, for whoever's able to answer it
<datroubler> arand no but this can perhaps help: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=damagelmms.png
<phoenix_srv> why is the grub in ubuntu 10.04 so slow?
<CogitoErgoSam> ururus:  Nothin to apologize for, I got nothin' but respect for peeps who do all their research ahead of time
<nope> YankDownUnder: I know, but I`m more comfortable with linux :
<songer> with a sources
<nope> )
<Loshki> nope: do people really do that? (use debian with bsd kernel)
<phoenix_srv> like, it hangs for at least 10 seconds before booting into windows
<maco> Loshki: yes
<maco> Loshki: debian even lists it on their site
<maco> Loshki: debian/hurd as well
<YankDownUnder> nope, I'm more comfy with OS/2, but hey, we're all in the same boat! :)
<nope> hehehe
<songer> i add a o souces  then i did update
<Loshki> maco: amazing. Any idea why?
<nomad77> songer: then cd to the folder try sudo make uninstall
<CogitoErgoSam> phoenix_srv:  Are you talking about booting up the first time after installing 10.04, or is this slow-down happening every time
<nope> OS2 warp, those were the days
<maco> Loshki: fun?
<phoenix_srv> every time, CogitoErgoSam
<Loshki> maco: oh, right. Fair enough...
<G-man> ext4 for the new ubuntu that is downloadable via ubuntu website?
<songer> if i tiped in terminal firefox open forefox
<NerdsFone> is there a way to get grub to install correctly on a macbook?
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  Its included in the distro
<nomad77> songer try synaptic>search>complete removal then
<YankDownUnder> NerdsFone, grub2
<Loshki> G-man: yes, ext4 by default, but you can choose ext3, and I do, except perhaps on a laptop...
<stanman246> hi in here. I'm running 9.10 on my HP laptop (production) anyone running into bugs upgrading to 10.04 LTS?
 * YankDownUnder is going for coffee cuz drugs cost way too much...
<NerdsFone> lucid doesnt use grub2 does it?
<stanman246> or should I wait...
<maco> NerdsFone: yes it does
<nope> I got my laptop running 10.04 this weekend
<G-man> what is better ext 4 or ext 3 for music/video/mp3's
<nope> damn it boots quick
<ZykoticK9> NerdsFone, grub2 is default in fresh karmic/lucid installs
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  It is enabled by the package "e2fslibs" which is part of the normal install
<phoenix_srv> NerdsFone: it does, it uses grub version 1.97 i believe, which is grub 2
<phoenix_srv> go figure :P
<NerdsFone> all my boot options besides ubuntu are broken
<G-man> I'm running Gparted
<stanman246> nope: no probs upgrading?
<G-man> saving a dying machine
<G-man> :D
<nope> I did a complete reinstall
<phoenix_srv> NerdsFone: i have the same problem, due to me choosing to install it to all partitions
<phoenix_srv> stanman246: no problems aside from my own silliness, no
<Loshki> phoenix_srv: a masterpiece of version numbering, to be sure...
<shelan> hi what is the package name for sun-java6-jdk ?
<songer> nomad77,  all greens?
<khussein78> i cannot access ubuntu one, i can access the website
<phoenix_srv> Loshki: agreed ;)
<nope> shelan: have you enabled partner repo?
<NerdsFone> Phoenix_srv it won't let me use just a partition.
<ZykoticK9> khussein78, you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<nope> sun java has been moved
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  Realistically speaking most users aren't going to notice any difference between ext3 or 4, you're not going to be dealing with massive files and fs trees
<shelan> nope
<khussein78> i am behind juniper firewall, which ports should be opened
<nomad77> songer: then manually remove the files
<phoenix_srv> NerdsFone: you don't want to, you only want to use the device (such as /dev/sda) when upgrading
<phoenix_srv> no partitions at all
<Loshki> G-man: fewer problems with ext3, and more recovery options if you do...
<NerdsFone> but I have Windows and OSX on the same harddrive.
<ZykoticK9> shelan, see blue not on top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<shelan> nope :i will enable it
<progesterone> Question: how can I make Yakuake to be able to use left/right/up/down key in insert mode?
<stanman246> I'll just do the upgrade... fingers crossed....
<phoenix_srv> NerdsFone: that's fine, the boot loader will select them still properly
<Austin116> Hey Guys, Retard here. I need some help.
<Austin116> becasue I am stupid.
<NerdsFone> with refit too?
<phoenix_srv> just backup before you do, NerdsFone
<shelan> ZykoticK9>thank you very much
<Austin116> I formatted my Ubuntu drive... can't boot into windows.
<phoenix_srv> and by refit, do you mean resize partition?
<phoenix_srv> Austin116: you'll need your windows cd
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  The main drive behind ext4 was to provide huge server farms to address volumes up to 1 exabyte in size and files up to 16 tb
<Austin116> Yeah?
<phoenix_srv> then boot into the recovery console
<Austin116> run a repair?
<phoenix_srv> and type:
<phoenix_srv> fixboot
<phoenix_srv> fixmbr
<FloodBot4> phoenix_srv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> PhilMather: rEFIt is a tool for messing with efi based systems
<phoenix_srv> or if you're on vista or windows 7, use the recovery tools
<Austin116> Oh thanks.
<phoenix_srv> no worries
<stanman246> can i work while dist upgrading?
<arand> datroubler: hmm, I'm not sure but what you could try is to temopraily rename those folders (i.e. disable them) and see if apt manges to finish then
<maco> PhilMather: er not you
<Austin116> I really like Ubuntu, I just used actiive killdisk on the WRONG drive.
<phoenix_srv> stanman246: yes, you can
<maco> phoenix_srv:  rEFIt is a tool for messing with efi based systems
<Austin116> I set it and walked off.
<phoenix_srv> may encounter a few funnies though
<m0ns00n> Hello
<Austin116> came back and was Super sad. :P
<stanman246> phoenix_srv: funnies?
<Loshki> stanman246: because upgrading isn't a big enough gamble all by itself? You can, but don't...
<phoenix_srv> maco: which of my questions was that related to?
<m0ns00n> More people experiencing weird graphics problems with the nvidia drivers in Lucid Lynx?
<m0ns00n> Blender is now a blurred smudge
<datroubler> arand i cant rename them
<phoenix_srv> stanman246: as in, packages get uninstalled and upgraded while your working
<m0ns00n> Window dragging is super slow.
<Austin116> I owe you a drink, Phoenix. Especially since it was something simple :P
<maco> phoenix_srv: <phoenix_srv> and by refit, do you mean resize partition?
<arand> datroubler: Are you currently using the ati drivers there?
<phoenix_srv> so programs can go haywire
<Loshki> stanman246: and make a backup first in case it all goes horribly wrong...
<phoenix_srv> ah
<phoenix_srv> ok, thanks maco
<datroubler> arand no the open source one
<phoenix_srv> Austin116: i'll keep that in mind ;) glad to help
<stanman246> I already did and will stop working untill i see the nice purple logon screen, thanks all
<DanaG> argh, why doesn't ubuntu offer a UEFI-bootable installer?
<ldez> stanman246: while upgrading i lost a couple icons (firefox).. that was kind of funny... but i didnt lose any functionality while trying to upgrade.... firefox and thunderbird both seemed like they defaulted to original settings but it wasnt detrimental.. just had to recheck an option or two on thunderbird and things were working normally very easily.
<ldez> probably no more funnies than you would experience immediately after upgrading...... or so i would assume
<arand> datroubler: "sudo mv /usr/lib/fglrx /usr/lib/fglrx_BAK && sudo mv /usr/share/ati /usr/share/ati_BAK"
<stanman246> will be back after the upgrade!
<Austin116> wish me luck :P Im off. Also, Active killdisk, AWesome program. its how I managed to get online. Tell your friends. :P
<arand> datroubler: After that run "sudo aptitude -f install" again.
<phoenix_srv> ldez: my immediately after upgrading scenario was fine, oddly
<cc4> hi in what section has Option "UseFastTLS" "2" have to be?
<cc4> on xorg.conf? if I just put it at the end I have a prob at reboot
<G-man> okay, just goin to use ext 4
<datroubler> arand that sholud i do know?
<Ritlee> OK so here be my system, Dell Mini 9 running Lucid; here be the problem, when i try to resume from suspend/hybernation the system appears to not respond,  I installed on saturday and was able to resume from suspend then, never had hybernation working and have given up on that 'till i have a larger HD, i'd like to know what i can do to help resolve this issue
<ldez> phoenix_srv: mine was groovy also except for having to uncheck thunderbird SMTP authentication and my minimize/maximize/close buttons being on the left side of every title bar.... fixed after i went to System->Appearance and did nothing, lol
<jwmcgregor> anyone there
<Loshki> G-man: use ext3 instead, ok?
<ldez> phoenix_srv: just was offering my experience to other guy who was debating trying to work while upgrading though
<maco> jwmcgregor: nobody here but us chickens
<phoenix_srv> ldez: yeah, i understand, was just sharing that mine was fine for whoever wanted to know :)
<phoenix_srv> it surprised me too :P
<G-man> why ext 3?
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  ext4 is quicker to run file system checks on too
<G-man> loshki:
<Loshki> jwmcgregor: ask a question...
<jwmcgregor> I have a  prob with 10.4 wondering if anyone able to advise
<maco> jwmcgregor: state the problem and if someone can answer they will
<ldez> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat_x64> !details | jwmcgregor
<ubottu> jwmcgregor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Loshki> G-man: because ext3 has fewer problems and better support...
<jwmcgregor> In 10.4 (just upgraded) I can't get it to save  the visual effects - extra and not sure if there is a config file I can manually set
<jwmcgregor> every time I log out it defaults back to basic and I lose stuff
<ldez> jwmcgregor: what kind of visual effects? as in like the shadowing and movement effects when minimizing/maximizing windows, or as in getting monitor settings (resolution, etc) to save properly?
 * UT8F Ryts
<phoenix_srv> im off
<phoenix_srv> catcha all later, and thanks for the helps
<datroubler> arand i also have another problem: if i plug my earphones in but the sound on the speakers didn't mute
<donri> The software center doesn't list my PPA for chromium in Lucid.
<Mouzz> What is the easiest way to upgrade a 10.04 beta 2 installation to the full release version? (I have all 10.04 iso's available here)
<Flannel> Mouzz: Just regular daily updates
<arand> datroubler: When you ran aptitude, what did it say?
<jwmcgregor> System -> Preferences ->Appearance Preferences  - Visual Effects - Extra  * allows you to set but it does not save defaults back to None after logout / login
<new2this> Hey guys, what is encrypted LVM for?
<arand> datroubler: For the sound I have no idea.
<ubuntuaddicted> hi does someone know if i can debootstrap a system from cd??
<datroubler> arand do you mean sudo aptitude?
<new2this> I mean the differences between one and encrypted's
<ha1331> This might be silly question, but can I use linux sockets to enable communications between postresql server and client if I have infiniband nic's and switch?
<CogitoErgoSam> jwmcgregor:  What video card are you using, and are the appropriate drivers needed or installed under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<arand> datroubler: "sudo aptitude -f install"
<new2this> Crap too many newbs like me :D
<datroubler> arand http://paste.ubuntu.com/427463/
<ldez> jwmcgregor: CogitoErgoSam read my mind.. the package used for the visual effects is "compiz" and sometimes requires the "Restricted" drivers to be installed........ also.. any relation to Allan McGregor? lol, didnt think so, but man would that be awesome
<jwmcgregor> AMD 3D graphics card on board - using it from ubuntu 8 -> 10.4
<livingdaylight> I have problem with Ubuntu
<arand> datroubler: THat seems to have taken care of the broken packages there.
<livingdaylight> all the xpansion and xit buttons are on the left like Apple, they used to be on the right, anyway to restore this?
<austin116> Phoenix? Thanks again.
<datroubler> arand ok so that should i do?
<ZykoticK9> !controls | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<G-man> why wont this hp auto boot from disc
<ubuntuaddicted> livingdaylight ->system->settings
<ldez> livingdaylight: I had this same problem, if you go in to System-Preferences-Appearance, change the theme, then change back, and it should be perfectly fine.
<G-man> keeps telling me Press a key to reboot
<ubuntuaddicted> dunno how its sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssspelled in english
<G-man> when i try to Boot from cd
<ubuntuaddicted> oh sry
<livingdaylight> thanks people
<CogitoErgoSam> jwmcgregor:  Have you used that card successfully with the extra visuals before?  Are you sure its compatible?
 * man8 hola , hi all
<ubuntuaddicted> how to debootstrap from cd??
<arand> datroubler: So you were trying to install the fglrx driver from the beginning? (sorry I came in a bit late)
<joaopinto> ubuntuaddicted, I am not sure debootstrap is included on the live cd
<Chripher> hello
<Chripher> how do I flush dns
<Chripher> I do not nscd!?
<ubuntuaddicted> joapinto no i have a running system and installed debootstrap
<Chripher> I can't find ncsd
<ubuntuaddicted> joapinto but the proxy dont let me get to archive url
<ubuntuaddicted> so i want to debootstrap from cd
<jwmcgregor> yes definately compatable
<Ritlee> OK so here be my system, Dell Mini 9 running Lucid; here be the problem, when i try to resume from suspend/hybernation the system appears to not respond,  I installed on saturday and was able to resume from suspend then, never had hybernation working and have given up on that 'till i have a larger HD, i'd like to know what i can do to help resolve this issue
<ubuntuaddicted> any other possibility to get a minimal system installed in /var/chroot?
<CogitoErgoSam> jwmcgregor:  Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if any proprietary ones show up that need enabled
<daverto> Hi, I need some help, I have a iPod Touch 2nd Gen and I am trying to add music using Rhythmbox provided in 10.04 Lucid. My iPod mounts fine and everything but when I try to add a song to my iPod it gives: "Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.65 was not provided by any .service files"
<FardadJalili> !recover > FardadJalili
<ubottu> FardadJalili, please see my private message
<G-man> how can i get this pc to boot from disc
<G-man> it keeps prompting me to press a key to reboot
<Chripher> how do I flush dns without nscd
<ZykoticK9> FardadJalili, to see a message from ubottu, without it showing up in channel, you can use "/msg ubottu !factoid"
<ldez> daverto: personally, I didn't have so much luck using Rythmnbox to manage my iPod.. I had more luck with gtkpod which you can find in the Ubuntu Software Center
<daverto> ldez: I will give it a go, grabbing it now
<datroubler> arand ok i try
<daverto> ldez: gtkpod is having no success either.
<daverto> it won't even load the ipod
<maco> daverto: have you used it with itunes at least once before?
<ubuntuaddicted> flushing dns should work through networking restart
<datroubler> arand it seems that it works
<maco> daverto: the db has to be set up for the first time with actual itunes
<ubuntuaddicted> service networking restart
<CogitoErgoSam> G-man:  Try changing the boot order in your BIOS to put the CD/DVD first
<datroubler> arand i have to restart and if it works you are my new god and i wull praise you :D
<daverto> maco: yes, I even sent over a couple albums to make sure the DB was built, should I try again?
<G-man> yeah, i just restored the defaults, then told it to load dvd rom first, and voila!
<G-man> yaay
<jwmcgregor> ATI/AMD propietry FGLRX graphics driver installed and working
<maco> daverto: nah it only has to be done once
<zetheroo> do XD card readers not work in Ubuntu?
<maco> daverto: support for ipod touches is pretty new. can you please report a bug about it? i know who to poke to have a look at it
<daverto> Sure.
<G-man> tired of the viruses the kids keep downloading, time for the  kids to break free of the "system", be open-minded and learn a real OS
<maco> daverto: for starters, id say report it on libifuse
<nope> the ati driver that ubuntu bundles is not good
<daverto> I had it working on this iPod when it was running the 4.0 beta1
<G-man> D: they will thanks me when they get older :D
<nope> dont support desktop effects
<daverto> but I downgraded and it does not work now
<maco> daverto: er, sorry, ifuse
<nope> not that I miss it though
<FardadJalili> ZykoticK9: tnx
<maco> daverto: 4.0?
<willemb> Greetings
<willemb> I just read the linuxjournal.com article on ubuntu cloud services.  It is kindof the opposite of what I want.
<daverto> maco: yeah, I had the 4.0 beta1, was using it as a review copy, worked perfectly with Rythymbox, but when I moved back down to 3.1.3 it is not working
<kraut> moin
<maco> daverto: 4.0 of what? i dont know what youre talking about
<willemb> I don't want to run ubuntu on amazon's cloud, I want to build my own cloud.  Can I do that yet with eucalyptus?
<daverto> maco: the iPod touch firmware.
<maco> daverto: oh!
<daverto> maco: I should have been clearer.
<yohannbzh> Hi! I have some "[drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung" errors that make my screen crashing. Is there something that I can do?
<rww> willemb: http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<cjae> So if I want a package from this site namelt frostire and I add the repo and the gpg key, it tells me that I have many uppdates to install, but I only want frostwire not everything there, how I tell I not to update entire repo?
<nope> willemb: I seem to remember that you could create your own cloud in 9.10
<maco> daverto: yeah, definitely report that. working with all currently available versions would be a /good/ thing
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  I take it you have intel integrated graphics?
<blinkiz> I need some help. Have a new installation of 10.04 desktop and can not get apache2 directory index (+Indexes) to work. I really do not know what is wrong.
<cjae> So if I want a package from this site http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/25 namely frostire and I add the repo and the gpg key, it tells me that I have many uppdates to install, but I only want frostwire not everything there, how I tell I not to update entire repo?
<willemb> rww:  And I can create what is esentially a virtual machine on this cloud?
<cjae> Sorry for typo
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: yes
<EmilioTucci> Hi all
<rww> willemb: I don't know, I haven't looked at it much.
<maco> cjae: you say "sudo apt-get install frostwire" then you remove the repos from your /etc/apt/sources.list and run "sudo apt-get update" again so that it forgets about that repo
<maco> rww: you haz pm
<rww> willemb: You'd probably want to ask question about it directly.
<blinkiz> I need some help. Have a new installation of 10.04 desktop and can not get apache2 directory index (+Indexes) to work. I really do not know what is wrong. 000-default: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/tW3xt13P. Error in firefox: http://blinkiz.pastebin.com/V0C85vRe
<rww> willemb: ( https://forms.canonical.com/cloud/ )
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  At the grub menu, select the kernel/OS you are trying to use and instead of hitting enter, press E
<ComradeHaz`> He HAS PM, not 'haz, you muppet
<ComradeHaz`> learn to spell
<rww> ComradeHaz`: Be nice :(
<maco> ComradeHaz`: itd actually be "have"....
<EmilioTucci> I have just upgraded my Ubuntu 8.10 to Karmik, and mysql server does not work, during the installation it says that the package mysql-server-5.1 had dependencies problems and could not be configured ¿? Any clue? The server was working pretty goog in my old 8.10. Thanks
<cjae> maco: that seems to me to defeat the purpose of the repo
<jwmcgregor> would the package for combiz restricted drivers be ubuntu restricted extras in Synaptic
<ComradeHaz`> Indeed
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: Ok. What will it do?
<willemb> rww:  thanks for pointing me there
<maco> cjae: if you only want to install one package from the repo...
<datroubler> arand it works!!!!!!
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  This will show you the full boot command.  At the end of the line that has "quiet" and "splash", try adding "i915.modeset=0"
<datroubler> arand thanks a lot
<arand_> datroubler: :D
<maco> cjae: you could learn about pinning if you want to tell it that it should only pull updatess from that repo for a specific package
<ComradeHaz`> WHY write 'haz' it just sounds stupid :/ (and highlights me! :D )
<ubuntuaddicted> is it possible to debootstrap from a cd?
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: ok
<maco> cjae: man 5 apt_preferences
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  These are the commands that are passed to the kernel when it boots up.  make sure to add that i915 part without the quotes
<maco> ComradeHaz`: why does it highlight you when i didnt type comrade before it or ` after it? your highlight rules are broken
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  If i915 is hanging and making you crash, that line might disable it and let you boot up normally
<jwmcgregor> The only thing that is different is that previously the monitors were detected and they are coming up as unknown in 10.4
<cjae> Cool thanks maco
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: Ok. I'll try it. thx
<ComradeHaz`> My highlight rules are perfect. My real nickname, even in 'real life' is Haz
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  I have to log for the night, but if that fixes your problem, you can save the changes by adding i915.modeset=0 to /etc/default/grub
<masterkey> where is ? /etc/X11/xorg.conf  - nVidia  kernel -PAE :( updated
<ComradeHaz`> and thus, that is what my friends usually address me as, given we are all 'Comrades'
<masterkey> not configured driver
<ComradeHaz`> Anyway :D
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: Ok.
<EmilioTucci> I have just upgraded my Ubuntu 8.10 to Karmik, and mysql server does not work, during the installation it says that the package mysql-server-5.1 had dependencies problems and could not be configured ¿? Any clue? The server was working pretty goog in my old 8.10. Thanks
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  /etc/default/grub has a line for setting those boot parameters where you can add the i915 one.  Once you add it, you need to run "update-grub"
 * ComradeHaz` crawls back to his crappy database interrogation java program
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  This will generate the new config file that grub uses, and include that extra option to all the items on the grub list
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: Ok. I know that.
<yohannbzh> CogitoErgoSam: Thx
<jwmcgregor> following on should I install libdecoration0-dev
<FardadJalili> anyone know a way to recover files on the /tmp/ directory? ( I'm already trying !revocer )
<ZykoticK9> EmilioTucci, see Release Notes http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#MySQL%20upgrade
<CogitoErgoSam> yohannbzh:  np, hope it works.  Gotta log.
<denis12345> How do I install Ubuntu 10.04 if it is bigger than the max size of a CD (700 meg and Ubuntu is ~720meg?)
<CogitoErgoSam> night all
<masterkey> connect irc.vladislavovo.org
<wizard_> denis12345: it should fit on the CD, try using the over burn
<denis12345> wizard_: over burn?
<wizard_> denis12345: most cd-r can be burned to have more than 700MB of data.
<denis12345> wizard_: ah ok
<wizard_> Also, the iso is under 700MB when I downlaoded it.
<wizard_> -_-
<jwmcgregor> can anyone else help with my compiz problem
<wizard_> Where did you get yoru iso?
<rww> denis12345: It's probably a unit display issue. Ubuntu and Kubuntu CD images are all under 700MB.
<ZykoticK9> denis12345, are you sure you are using the Lucid final CD?  There where problems with BETA not fitting on a CD, but this was resolved before final.
<EmilioTucci> ZykoticK9, so it's late for me? I had to remove the mysql-server and mysql-client before perfomring the upgrade?
<denis12345> ZykotickK9: Yeah I downloaded the final
<denis12345> rww, they changed to using MB instead of mb so 700MB doesn't fit on a disk designed for 700mb
<ZykoticK9> EmilioTucci, i'm not really familiar with the issue - i just remember reading about it in the release notes, and thus sent them to you.  Good luck.
<crdlb> denis12345: what's the filename?
<rww> denis12345: Umm, no.
<crdlb> denis12345: 'mb' would be millibits
<EmilioTucci> this is madness
<denis12345> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<DingGGu> !lastest
<DingGGu> ?
<DingGGu> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<edakiri> Is there any media player besides amarok which can let the user associate ratings with tracks?
<progesterone> Question: Do I need to install cvs to checkout the project with cvs using Ubuntu?
<edakiri> progesterone: yes
<EmilioTucci> So nobody has MySQL server in Karmic?
<ZykoticK9> denis12345, my amd64 image is 697MB
<progesterone> edakiri Thanks
<DingGGu> how can i upgrade ubuntu 10.04?
<denis12345> hmm kk
<DingGGu> i can't join ubuntu+1
<edakiri> EmilioTucci: everyone running KDE4 has it whether they want it or not.
<jwmcgregor> Is anyone able to help me with the installation issue I am experiencing
<ZykoticK9> !upgrade | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> DingGGu, lucid support is here now
<red2kic> DingGGu: There are no #ubuntu+1
<progesterone> edakiri As I'm not hosting cvs server, I don't understand why I need to install it.
<rww> DingGGu: #ubuntu+1 is currently closed. You would be forwarded to here automatically, except you're already in this channel so you get an error instead.
<soreau> jwmcgregor: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<ZykoticK9> DingGGu, +1 is closed until the toolchain is ready for 10.10
<DingGGu> oh thanks
<denis12345> hmm kk
<EmilioTucci> edakiri, I had mysql server 5.1 in my old 8.10,. I upgraded to Karmic following all the process, and suddenly I can not run mysql server anymore because during the installation there were some dependencies issues????
<edakiri> progesterone: the package is both client and server
<EmilioTucci> si I have the machine stopped here, no work
<edakiri> EmilioTucci: I don't know.
<EmilioTucci> just after following the upgrade process
<ani> why i am getting problem to plau HD 1080p videos
<BUGabundo_remote> red2kic: joaopinto MAUAUAUAU but I'm already on maverick :(
<ejv> lesson: never upgrade a server with production services running...
<joaopinto> BUGabundo_remote, :P
<progesterone> edakiri Thank for explaining me.
<ani> those r playing at like 3-4 fps
<jwmcgregor> no output it looked like the screen did a refresh
<ubuntuaddicted> someone knows a way to debootstrap from a live cd?
<edakiri> EmilioTucci: you can see in /var/log whether there was trouble if you upgraded using 'aptitude'
<ubuntuaddicted> or an alternative way?
<EmilioTucci> edakiri, well, I upgraded with the UBuntu Upgrader
<EmilioTucci> edakiri, everything works as a charm, except when in mysql server, then it shows that the package mysql-server 5.1 could not be configured due dependencies errors?
<EmilioTucci> what dependencies errors? I am upgrading
<ani> any solution for bad performance of 1080p videos on lucid
<jwmcgregor> screen totally screwed now after compiz --replace
<ani> ^^?
<EmilioTucci> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld
<EmilioTucci>    ...fail!
<EmilioTucci> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<EmilioTucci> dpkg: error al procesar mysql-server-5.1 (--configure):
<EmilioTucci>  el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<FloodBot4> EmilioTucci: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EmilioTucci> "the process script port-installation installed returned the error code 1"
<soreau> jwmcgregor: The output is what may be interesting
<psypher246> hi all, is anyone else having serious empathy issue wrt msn on lucid? since upgarding people cannot see me online yet i can se them but can't open chat windows
<carmelo202> hi all
<G-man> ubuntu or windows 7 ?
<ani> 7?
<ubuntuaddicted> who cares about windows
<ubuntuaddicted> :d
<ani> who not
 * Reilithion highfives ubuntuaddicted
<ZykoticK9> ani, what speed is your processor? and what graphics card are you using?
<ubuntuaddicted> *)
<ani> Graphics:  Card nVidia G96 [GeForce 9400 GT] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1360x768@50.0hz
<ani>            GLX Renderer GeForce 9400 GT/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
<wizard_> ani: a lot of cards cant play 1080p
<ani> System:    Host ani-desktop Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Reilithion> I haven't had sound since I upgraded to 10.04
<markatto> 9400 with vdpau should easily be able to handle medium-low bitrate 1080P h.264
<ani> wizard i can play those vid in win very smoothly
<EmilioTucci> Confirmed, if Upgrading to karmic, mysql does not isntall correctly
<Reilithion> I've been through the Ubuntu sound troubleshooting guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting with no luck.  What else can I do?
<wizard_> I keep having to hard reset after I try switching to a tty and back to gui, so beat that!
<EmilioTucci> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/377268
<EmilioTucci> A shame though
<EmilioTucci> My system was working before
<wizard_> ani: do you have the proper drivers installed?  Sometimes the wrong drivers will do that..
<ani> Info:      Processes 148 Uptime 45 min Memory 437.8/1250.6MB Client Shell inxi 1.3.2
<ani> thats all i got
<markatto> ani: if you aren't using the proprietary nvidia driver, you won't be able to use vdpau
<ani> but without it i can,t get any acclaration....
<daverto> maco: I filed the report, it is at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifuse/+bug/574977
<ani> GLX Version 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15 markatto.
<markatto> ani: what video player are you using?
<maco> daverto: thanks
<NoReflex> hello! I'm having a problem with my USB modem (Huawei E220). It used to work in Jaunty and Karmic but in Lynx it asks me for a password. I tried entering the password for my GPRS connection (which I previously entered in the config as well) but it won't work
<ani> markatto. i try all ..including vlc
<daverto> maco: would love to see it fixed. I love ubuntu and am glad to see it grow, but now I have to hit the sack
<slam-dunk> i have installed wireshark in ubuntu, but when I run it I do not have the option to capture my ethernet. If I run Wireshark as root I can capture my ethernet device, but am warned that running wireshark as root is dangerous (I know why). Is there anyway around this?
<ani> in all rendermode of vlc
<ubuntuaddicted> slam dunk strat as root
<maco> slam-dunk: i think it has to be run as root
<ubuntuaddicted> start
<slam-dunk> maco - lol... then what is the point of the message? lol
<JdGordon> has autofs broken for anyone else after upgrading from 9.10?
<ubuntuaddicted> wireshark sets network card in promiscious mode..for that it needs root
<JdGordon> my autofs smb mounts arnt working and I have no idea why
<jwmcgregor> Hi back had to restart gnome still trying to resolve issue - unable to save when System ->preferences -> appearance Preferences -> Visual Effects - > Extra
<markatto> ani: try mplayer from the commandline
<maco> slam-dunk: if you manually set promiscuous yourslef you can probably start wireshark not as root
<ani> i show a patch fix in bug report web site of ubuntu..but dont get idia how to use that
<markatto> ani: mplayer -vo vdpau $VIDEONAME
<ubuntuaddicted> maco is that possible??
<ani> ok
<maco> ubuntuaddicted: sure, either ifconfig or iwconfig (i forget which) can do it
<jwmcgregor> does anyone know where the config is stored
<slam-dunk> maco - promiscuous? I'm not trying to have wild sex here, I'm just trying to run Wireshark. :)
<Reilithion> I bet it'll be ifconfig.  Isn't iwconfig for wireless interfaces?
<NoReflex> I get a " stage1_prepare_done(): GSM modem connection failed: (32) Sending command failed: 'Resource temporarily unavailable'" in syslog...
<maco> slam-dunk: its the mode where the wireless card picks up things that arent directed specifically to it
<Reilithion> maco: Not just wireless cards.  Ethernet too.
<markatto> ani: let me know if you see a line like "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<Reilithion> Only it won't work if you're connected to a switch.
<maco> Reilithion: yeah guess so... ive never tried using wireshark for wired internet
<slam-dunk> maco - how do I do that
<Reilithion> maco: Probably because most sane people use switches these days.
<ubuntuaddicted> maco ifconfig eth0 promisc but it needs root
<ani> markatto installing mplayer
<maco> ubuntuaddicted: psst tell slam-dunk that
<ani> can vlc used for that?
<ubuntuaddicted> slam dunk ifconfig eth0 promisc
<ubuntuaddicted> :D
 * man8 hasta luego si you later
<markatto> ani: i'm pretty sure th VLC can output vdpau, but i'm not as familiar with it and it's hard for me to tell you which menu buttons to click
<markatto> ani: this way we will find out if it's the driver or the player
<App_> Hey , is the keyserver down?
<ani> then iam instlaiing mplayer..but itsthake some time for my speed 9kbps
<markatto> ani: ouch sorry you're stuck with a connection like that
<slam-dunk> ubuntuaddicted - anything securitywise (negatively speaking) about this command I should be aware of? And do I have to run this on each startup for it to work, or is this a one time deal?
<EmilioTucci> I uninstall completely mysql server, I install it again, and the same issue
<maco> slam-dunk: once per boot
<ubuntuaddicted> slam dunk its just one time...its just for sniffing purposes
<arand> App_: Possibly, it tends to be flaky and it wouldn't surprise me now after release and all, you could always use another keyserver I guess
<markatto> ani: it's like what, 24 megs? it might pull in ffmpeg too, but you probably have that already
<ani> markatto humm..alternate r very high tariff
<e-DIO-t> how about disappeared icons on gnome desktop? No, show icons is checked in gconftool
<ani> and give less useg
<slam-dunk> and the security question?
<LeonWP> hi
<App_> arand like which one? I'm googling for some mirrors and I cant find anyone that seam to wanna work
<LeonWP> do I still need the alternate installer for installing ubuntu next to a windows installation?
<LeonWP> or is the desktop installer capable of that meanwhile?
<ani> markatto its 4mb
<ubuntuaddicted> slamdunk dont think so
<arand> App_: http://pgp.mit.edu/ is always worth a shot I guess
<ani> brb
<Reilithion> slam-dunk: If you're concerned about security, you should research the subject yourself.  It isn't wise to take the word(s) of chat room participants for granted.  That said, I'm not aware of any /serious/ security compromises involved with putting an interface in promiscuous mode.
<Adman65_> how can i add/remove init scripts from start up?
<slam-dunk> sudo ifconfig eth0 promisc didn't work
<App_> arand already tried =/
<ectospasm> I'm having a brain fart (too much stuff going on in my life), what's the command to upgrade from 9.10->10.04, using apt-get or aptitude?  I'm thinking "aptitude dist-upgrade..." Am I correct?
<markatto> ectospasm: you have to change your sources first for that to work, I think
<ectospasm> markatto: OK, I thought it might be something like that.
<wizard_> ectospasm: sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<arand> App_: What are you trying to do specifically?
<Reilithion> Surely I can't be the only one for whom sound stopped working after upgrading to lucid lynx?
<wizard_> ectospasm: you could open the update manager GUI and do it that way too.
<App_> add a PPA
<ectospasm> wizard_: yeah, I knew that
<llutz> ectospasm: dist-upgrade needs your sources.list to be cahnged to 10.04 to work
<App_> and add the key with apt-key , its jaunty
<ubuntuaddicted> outgoing port 11371 needs to be open for keyserver
<wizard_> llutz: that was durring Alpha and BEta testing only, I think.  I remember upgrading without adding anything to my lists.
<ectospasm> llutz: OK.  Thanks everyone, markatto, wizard_!
<arand> App_: Well, the ppa will work without the key if you don't mind about the slight security lapse...
<FardadJalili> anyone knows where is the dls command of sleuthkit?
<nocturnus> what's the file called in ubuntu 10LTS that has the grub menu entries?
<markatto> ectospasm: don't trust my advice on that too much, I don't actually use ubuntu ;P
<DJones> !grub2 | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<llutz> wizard_: read how apt-get /patiude work
<llutz> aptitude
<nocturnus> DJones: no browser, just tell me the name?
<grung0r>  since upgradeing to 10.04, my video drivers have been completely borked. I have no windows widgets in gnome until I change the effects seetings, I have to resinstall the nvidia driver every time I reboot, and I am unable to get out of a fairly low resoultion
<ubuntuaddicted> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<nocturnus> thanks
<DJones> nocturnus: I don't know the name, you have to edit various files with grub2, its not a single file to amend now
<Reilithion> I know pulseaudio isn't my problem, because I (finally) managed to kill it.
<pretender2010> anyone got around the issue of the ATI  drivers not working in ubuntu 10.04
<App_> arand: would just like to get rid of the warnings :D
<wizard_> llutz: I know how they work, and Im telling you that I dont recall adding anything.  Its offered from the Ubuntu repos by default if you have a karmic system that's been updated.
<wizard_> nocturnus: you have a browser if you are in cli, use w3m or lynx.
<Ritlee> anyone know how to get my laptop to resume from suspend? Dell Mini9 with 2gb ram, and 8gb HD
<llutz> wizard_: you don't know how they work. if so, you wouldn't write this
<e-DIO-t> Solved: it was a nautilus crash.
<arand> App_: So the "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys #######" line doesn't work?
<psypher246>  hi all, is anyone else having serious empathy issue wrt msn on lucid? since upgarding people cannot see me online yet i can se them but can't open chat windows
<SandGorgon_> anyone know of a plymouth theme which would look good WITHOUT kms ? that is look good-enough like the olde usplash themes
<llutz> wizard_: dist-upgrade with unchanged sources never will do a release upgrade
<Reilithion> Ah, there we go
<App_> arand does not work , not keyserver.ubuntu.com either
<Reilithion> Thanks, all
<llutz> wizard_: man apt-get, search for dist-upgrade and read what it really does.
<wizard_> llutz: Are you trying to be an ass on purpose?  Running update-manager -d brings up an upgrading option.  It has since http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/ was opened.  Pay attention or go away.
<Flannel> lastlog wizard_
<llutz> wizard_: please read what i said too. i talk about "apt-get/aptitude" NOT about update-manager
<Flannel> blah
<arand> App_: Well, you could always download and add it manaully, if you browse to the keyserver and serch for the key by name "0x########" normally...
<Romme> after upgrading to Lynx i can no longer use keyboard shortcuts likt Alt + F2 because i get switched to another virtual console
<EmilioTucci> NEVER AGAIN, I am leaving Ubuntu
<EmilioTucci> BYE
<joaopinto> llutz, apt-get/aptitude show not be used for release upgrades
<hasibullah> sallam dear all friends i have a question that i can not use projector with ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> joaopinto: thats not the point
<ubuntuaddicted> romme maybe your ctrl alt f2 switches session
<max> hi
<Flannel> wizard_, llutz: chill out.  update-manager will upgrade you.  dist-upgrade won't by itself (that just gives you current versions of packages on your current version)
<llutz> wizard_: please read what i said too. i talk about "apt-get/aptitude" NOT about update-manager
<wizard_> llutz: stop repeating yourself.
<arand> App_: And then download it as an asci-armoured text file and use "sudo apt-ket add Downloads/textfile.asc"
<llutz> wizard_: stop refferring to things i never talked about
<llutz> wizard_: which not have been asked
<wizard_> llutz: stop crying.
<Guest49796> something better transmission bit torrent client ? Anyone
<Flannel> llutz, wizard_: again, chill.
<ubuntuaddicted> guest whats the problem about transmission
<arand> App_: *apt-key add....
<Guest49796> something better than transmission bit torrent client ? Anyone
<enteL> Guest49796: check out azureus
<ubuntuaddicted> guest define better?
 * wizard_ hates when people try to pull the "im better than you because I spend all day on a computer" crap with me in this channel.  I'm out.
<arand> !best | Guest49796:
<ubottu> Guest49796:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<apctr> hi all..have anyone use globus toolkit on ubuntu??
<Guest49796> checking it out.
<hasibullah> some tell me how to use projector with ubuntu 9.10
<markatto> hasibullah: usually you just plug it in and treat it like a monitor
<ani> in a month i will change m py isp.. i will go for broadbrand
<koltroll> how come the new ubuntu logo isn't on the homepage?
<EagleWatch> hi all .. I'm trying to connect via ssh from my server to another and I got "Host key verification failed". My known hosts is empty... something else?
<Ritlee> EagleWatch, try straight up rm known_hosts if that doesn
<ani> how many people use nvidia card here?
<arand> llutz: Feel your annoyance, the whole dist-upgrade is a common misconception :(
<EagleWatch> Ritlee, I rename it and the same
<Ritlee> EagleWatch, try straight up rm known_hosts if that doesn't work, your may need to have the key regenerated on the computer you are trying to connect to
<markatto> hasibullah: if you can't figure out the the display settings menu, I can't help you
<llutz> arand: should have been called different
<Ritlee> EagleWatch, try the latter then... if you can
<markatto> hasibullah: and there is no reason that you needed to private message me with that
<llutz> arand: anyways, got used over all the years to it
<hasibullah> markatto sorry if you got angry
<EagleWatch> Ritlee, about the key
<arand> llutz: Well, at least aptitude has full-upgrade, now if just aptitude would become common practice...
<fsfe> to connect to your server through ssh use  : ssh -l <username> <ip>   then it will ask you for passwd
<EagleWatch> Ritlee, I have to regenerate my server key?
<Ritlee> EagleWatch, if you can locally access the computer that you want to ssh to, try the command $sudo ssh-keygen -t dsa
<markatto> hasibullah: I don't have an ubuntu box so I can't explain the menu to you
<Ritlee> EagleWatch, yeah if the key is generated or has become corrupt it could be giving you that error
<ubuntuaddicted> how to debootstrap through a proxy?
<llutz> arand: do you find "full" less confusing than "dist"?
<hasibullah> markatto: ok it doesn't matter much
<ani> markatto -vo for no video mode?
<arand> llutz: Yes, at least when matched with safe-
<markatto> ani: I don't think you can have a zero-argument -vo
<dupondje> Somebody knows how I can change gwibber to open facebook on add not in french but in english/dutch ? :s
<A_I_> hello
<dupondje> When I add a facebook account, it opens the requests in french, no idea why in french :s
<A_I_> I've a problem with smbmount
<AdvoWork> im assuming you can run firefox and google chrome at the same time?
<A_I_> mount.smbfs //machine/share /mnt/test/ -o password="",ip=10.0.0.28
<nocturnus> i've installed ubuntu to a hardrive a (in sdb2), but when I attempt to boot root=/dev/sdb2, it says root is invalid, and doesn't list any available options, kernel is succesfully loaded from /dev/sdb2/boot though (sd1,1), so what's the problem?
<A_I_> Segmentation fault
<A_I_> what can I do ?
<A_I_> (samba 3.5.2)
<ani> something wrong in line no 13  http://pastebin.com/4NBD1edf    @ markatto
<haavaros> On a live USB stick, where is downloaded patches stored?
<Iowahc> hy there, I am currently editin my /etc/motd to fit my needs. well I am aware, that with a reboot it gets rewritten. how to disable this? and are there any kind of variables that would be replaced during display?
<ema> hello gents
<markatto> does anyone know if ubuntu packages vdpau seperately from the nvidia driver package?
<markatto> ani: 1 second i'm going to open a virtual machine and check out how the packaging is done
<ani> ok
<ema> just did an upgrade from xubuntu 9.10 to xubuntu 10.04 and im having problems with synaptic manager
<ema> its running without my permission
<Adman65> Hey, im trying to setup postgresql 8.4 on 10.04. Can't seem to be able to get it running on all addresses? When I try to connect remotely I get blocked
<ani> ema may be it set to auto update
<mae_tae> hello people
<ema> ani how do i quit the auto update_
<Romme> ubuntu_: ctrl + alt + f2 does the same thing
<mae_tae> where can we modify the network proxy in ubuntu?
<Iowahc> anyone?
<Romme> but i'm fine with ctrl + alt + f2, i just need the alt + f<whatever> to be captured by the X server
<joaopinto> Iowahc, check /etc/update-motd.d/
<ani> ema check setting
<ubuntuaddicted> romme seems your key is somehow glued or sthg like this :D
<ubuntuaddicted> the ctrl key
<arand> ha
<Iowahc> joaopinto: thanks very much
<ani> set reloading outdatingpak info to alowys ask
<aude> good morning
<Adman65> is there some firewall manager i can use from the command line? I can't get port 5432 open
<arand> haavaros: What Doppp  you mean by patches?
<aude> my GDM loops, someone can help me?
<Richiie> anyone here that uses Amsn can you please reply to me and help me whit a question
<psypher246> hi all, is anyone else having serious empathy issue wrt msn on lucid? since upgarding people cannot see me online yet i can se them but can't open chat windows
<Iuly> hi! I use aMSN
<Iuly> what happens with yours?
<arand> Richiie: Don't ask to ask ;)
<haavaros> arand: I'm running a live USB, and it wanted to update. It downloaded lots of updates, and now my USB stick is full. I want to delete the downloaded files.
<Richiie> Iuly: do you know where the option to Embedd Webcam window in chat window is ?
<arand> haavaros: look in /var/cache/apt/
<Iuly> no, never used it, let me take a look, I have it in spanish...a moment
<Richiie> Iuly: i think that Amsn Default if you webcam whit someone the webcam window is separate beside the chat window i cant find that option i looked everywere :(
<arand> haavaros: but easier if you simply do "sudo aptitude clean"
<Flannel> arand, haavaros: sudo apt-get clean
<haavaros> arand, Flannel: yep, that did the trick, thx
<markatto> ani: what version are you on?
<ani> number of reference frames exceeds max (probably corrupt input), discarding one
<ani> [0x29bd148] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame
<ani> mplayer?
<markatto> ani: ubuntu
<ani> 10.04
<ani> lucid
<markatto> ani: I think the package you want is libvdpau1
<markatto> at least that looks like it is what provides the .so file
<ani> ok checking
<markatto> ani: and make double sure that you're using the proprietary nvidia driver
<ani> yes i am sure abt that ..
<Iowahc> another question, is there a way to make a "colored" echo?
<LinuxPhreak> I setup my own local repo and uploaded a package. However by accidently deleted the directories. When I recreated the directories and went to upload the files again get message saying "Already uploaded to local on localhost" How can I reset this so I can upload the package again
<ubuntuaddicted> linuxphreak apt-get update
<ubuntuaddicted> ?
<ani> nvidia-current_195.36.15-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb  is installed  markatto
<Mandrew-on-the-n> hiya fellow citizens
<joaopinto> LinuxPhreak, man dput
<LinuxPhreak> joaopinto: okay because I already tried apt-get update
<markatto> ani: okay. after you install libvdpau1, make sure that /usr/lib/libvdpau.so exists
<Adman65> blah this killing me. how come I can't get through on port 5432
<ani> ok
<joaopinto> LinuxPhreak, apt-get has nothing to do with local repositories :)
<LinuxPhreak> I didn't think so
<joaopinto> LinuxPhreak, I am assuming you are trying to "dput" a source package
<Mandrew-on-the-n> anyone that knows if the blue-tooth chip consumes more battery than the wifi chip?
<LinuxPhreak> But I figured what the hell I'll try it
<LinuxPhreak> no binary
<ubuntuaddicted> ok  thought the local repo gets updated also
<ani> ani@ani-desktop:/usr/lib$ dir libvd*                   /              libvdpau_nvidia.so  libvdpau.so.1  libvdpau.so.1.0.0      there file r there markatto
<arand_> LinuxPhreak: dput normally creates a ".upload" file which "blocks" further uploads
<markatto> ani: okay, try running mplayer again
<ani> ok
<arand_> LinuxPhreak: if you remove the *.upload file, does it work to run dput again?
<burkey> has anyone got the ati 5750 working in ubuntu 10.04. atm locks on ubuntu splash screen
<Guillem_> Can I configure plymouth to show boot info (as it happened with "usplash "+ "verbose" options at grub kernel line)?
<rww> Guillem_: remove anything with "splash" in it on the grub kernel line
<LinuxPhreak> arand_: looking for upload file tell you in second
<rww> Guillem_: this includes, due to a bug, "nosplash"
<ani> markatto it work like charm.....
<markatto> ani ;)
<ani> no fps issue now
<markatto> ani: vlc should work too now if you give it the right settings
<ani> ok
<bracki> Is it just me or is the font rendering awful with Lucid?
<ani> checking
<bracki> My eyes hurt.
<ani> markatto thanks :)
<Guillem_> rww, OK.. but this is something aside of my question isn't it?
<markatto> ani: yup n/p
<bracki> Chrome and FF look terrible.
<salmon> opera rules
<gui_> hi
<inves> yeeeeee
<rww> Guillem_: I don't think you can show boot text within plymouth, no.
<gui_> I just installed upgrade for 10.04 version but the system load is highest ! around 50% without doing nothing...
<rww> could be wrong on that, though
<inves> spikin ispañol?  xD
<egtux> Hi , i upgrade my system to ubuntu 10.4 from 9.10 , all things is ok but only firefox can't open i don't know why any help
<Guillem_> rww, what about vga=*** ?
<inves> la madre k os pario
<piero> how to install tor
<rww> ubottu: es | inves
<ubottu> inves: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<inves> speaking spanish?
<Mandrew-on-the-n> inves in this channel its just English
<salmon> you can use a instant tor
<dennda> How can I emulate the win7 window management in compiz? (i.e., move win to top==fullscreen, move to right==use right half of the screen, etc)
<impulse255> hi can somebody please help me ... i seem to be unable to install ubuntu as a secondary OS on my machine ...
<salmon> it's in the freesbie
<inves> chacho
<inves> acgon dios
<impulse255> there's an I/o error right after the installation and the windows-linux boot menu is not displayed when i restart ...
<markatto> egtux: run firefox from the terminal and pastebin the output
<inves> no entiendo una mierda xD
<impulse255> i tried installing like 6 times now
<salmon> i have tried tor, it's crap
<rww> piero: Read http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en , follow option two. Tor is not in our repositories and thus is not supported.
<inves> si, lo k yo decia
<inves> k creia k esto era un chat porno, por la x y eso y mira
<rww> inves: English here. /join #ubuntu-es.
<inves> na de na
<Iowahc> hey, I am trying to randomize my motd. I have a file with signatures in it. the sigs are 3 lines long, how to get them to be displayed randomly?
<arand_> piero: Recommended is to add the repository from the torproject homepage
<soreau> dennda: Its in compiz 0.9 grid. You can also do it with 0.8 grid using keybindings
<Iowahc> any shell scripting example for that?
<inves> hi
<inves> my name is ruben
<inves> i don't shower neverrrrrrrrr
<maco> inves: no swearing, even in spanish, please
<piero> i have do that i did all that
<inves> jabon? XD
<inves> jabon = shower gel
<piero> i got here sudo apt-get install tor vidalia
<egtux> @ markatto: thx for your help this is output "Attempting to load the system libmoon
<egtux> Segmentation fault"
<inves> si, de sudor hablamos
<piero> that where i do not know wat to do now
<Tm_T> inves: please read channel topic
<maco> inves: the topic here is ubuntu technical support, in english
<rww> piero: Follow the link I gave you.
<dennda> soreau: So that means in lucid I have to install a new compiz version manually if I want that since lucid only has 0.8, right? (without keybindings)
<inves> puto ingles de mierda
<maco> inves: for spanish go to #ubuntu-es, but be aware that even there you can't swear
<phylock> my terminal(atrl+alt+1) text is only showing as white dots at the top of the screen, any ideas for troubleshooting??
<piero> ok
<markatto> egtux: can you pastebin the actual output?
<piero> please can u give me the link again
<rww> piero: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en , look at option two, be aware that Tor installation is not supported by Ubuntu because it's not in our repositories.
<LinuxPhreak> by the way I figured it out I use -f to force upload
<salmon> when i boot ubuntu, it connects back to the mothership and updates something
<salmon> that's annoying
<maco> salmon: it doesnt even get online til after you log in
<Q|> Hey guys. How can I downgrad PHP from 5.3 to 5.2 in 10.04? I already added karmic sources to sources.list and tried "sudo apt-get -s install php5-common/karmic", but it barks at me with this message: "E: Release 'karmic' for 'php5-common' was not found"
<Mandrew-on-the-n> how do i install a irc client so i can chat on irc :P
<Sacho> are you sure php5-common is the package in karmic, Q|?
<maco> salmon: at some point after you get online, itll check for updates. thats all itll do unless you configure it (its not default) to install updates automatically
<maco> Mandrew-on-the-n: you're here
<wildbat> Mandrew-on-the-n, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Mandrew-on-the-n> hahaha just messing around ;)
<Q|> Sacho, shouldn't have changed, and according to this site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/php/php5-common  it is
<salmon> it's a good way to install trojan horses i think
<KloBass> hello
<maco> Q|: i think it's -t=karmic to say you want the karmic version
<piero> can u give me another proxy other than tor
<wildbat> Mandrew-on-the-n, haha really ? ban do you need it XD
<Q|> I'll give it a try maco
<xsxixmx> Is anybody aware of the option to get your system hooked up for compatability programing? or do you have to send it off, or just buy cirtified hardware?
<llutz> salmon: only use signed repos
<arand_> Q|: ALternatively you cold specify version directly aptitude install package=version
<maco> salmon: you can check /etc/cron.daily/apt to see what its doing
<KloBass> is possible to setup network-manager to force use  other default interface?
<rww> salmon: Ubuntu's repositories are cryptographically signed. Unless your installation medium is compromised, automatic updates will warn you before installing unsigned software.
<markatto> egtux: I think that the problem is that you don't have moonlight installed but firefox is configured to use it. Your problem will likely be solved by either installing the moonlight package or removing/renaming your firefox config files (~/.mozilla)
<impulse255> is it possible im getting an i/o error after ubuntu installation because i made a bootable dvd instead of a cd ??
<psypher246>  hi all, is anyone else having serious empathy issue wrt msn on lucid? since upgarding people cannot see me online yet i can see them but can't open chat windows
<maco> salmon: and as noted, automatic updates are disabled by default
<rww> well, they'll warn you before installing any software. but especially unsigned ones.
<blonddread> i have just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 cannt configure wine to run windows chat clients plz help
<mkquist> anyone...  so what seem to be the problems with the new Ubuntu?
<Q|> Thanks for the hint, arand_
<mkquist> so far seems good
<daurnimator> I have a problem...: http://pastebin.com/TswKj4sZ
<mkquist> music problems...
<psypher246> mkquist: empathy and msn doesn't work
<mkquist> psypher246: ty for that... pidgin?
<xsxixmx> wondering if the software repositories can be better navagated w/graphix AI type of stuff.,.,,,
<psypher246> haven't tried
<mkquist> psypher246: ic
<ubuntuaddicted> piero there is a repo for it...https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/tor
<mkquist> blonddread: cant run a linux version?
<phylock> my terminal(ctrl+alt+f1) text is only showing as white dots at the top of the screen, any ideas for troubleshooting??
<mkquist> blonddread: like pidgin?
<fsfe> you can use also  amsn messenger and skype on Ubuntu
<kalipus> how many sucks 10.04?
<winXPuser> ?
<kalipus> i want to know before i destroy my system
<winXPuser> 10.04 is okay
<enteL> kalipus: 2.3 sucks
<blonddread> having problems with all cam chat and messaging areas under 10.04
<SuN__> is there a way to Recover Ubuntu Live CD with my deleted folder / var / how to fix please help...
<winXPuser> blonddread, in what client?
<hamzaatova1> why totem slowing down the system when listening to radio?
<kalipus> hamzaatova1: use amarok?
<Q|> maco, if using -t=karmic it won't force the downgrade but just tell me, that it's already the latest version installed. man page tells me this: "Alternatively a specific distribution can be selected by following the package name with a slash and the version of the distribution or the Archive name (stable, testing, unstable)"
<ani> <SuN__> u can may get unhelthy iso after that
<hamzaatova1> Kalipus, how do i set it to be default?
<blonddread> tried all chat clients they worked well under 9.04 now can not get access
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Q|> maco, So, php5-common/karmic should work (I have it from a user post which has success with it). So, it has to do something with my sources I guess. Is it enough to just add the karmic sources to sources.list or do I have to issue some command after it?
<SuN__> ani, now please help me !
<winXPuser> blonddread, try sudo-apt install pidgin, then launch it, will it give same error about access denied?
<maco> Q|: sudo apt-get update
<Q|> That's probably it, maco.
<guest1212112> Why you don't sopport gma500?
<winXPuser> blonddread, try sudo-get install pidgin, corrected
<kalipus> hamzaatova1:  look at wiki
<derpderpderp> I've got a bit of an odd problem with the proprietary nvidia drivers breaking a whole bunch of odd things when enabled (including audio)
<ani> SuN__ if it windows then i can help u ...i am newbie to linux
<Iowahc> is there a command to output lines n-m from file x?
<blonddread> pidgin is installed cannt get it working
<Q|> Yes maco, that did the trick. Now it's even working with sudo apt-get install php5-common/karmic, as expected. Thanks a lot
<maco> Q|: np
<viliny_> whats the problem blonddread ?
<ani> sun need some fire recovary for ubuntu
<winXPuser> blonddread, try to uninstall it, then to install it again?
<ftab> Iowahc, what are you trying to do, finding a specific string in a file ?
<geirha> Iowahc: sed -n 5,10p file
<Ritlee> anyone know how to get my laptop to resume from suspend? Dell Mini9 with 2gb ram, and 8gb HD
<Iowahc> ftab: no the whole lines geirha: thanks
<mkquist> Ritlee: dell mini9, tried osx? just curious...
<winXPuser> Ritlee, hit power button until it shuts down, then start it up again?
<blonddread> cannt get any cam chat clients working even under wine
<geirha> Iowahc: That will output lines 5-10 of file
<winXPuser> blonddread, okay, http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/
<winXPuser> blonddread, this one shjould install without problems
<Ritlee> mkquist, winXPuser sorry running Lucid forgot to mention that
<Ritlee> mkquist, no, not yet though i am curious
<Ritlee> winXPuser, yeah that be the only way to get back into the netbook
<blonddread> i try that thanks
<xsxixmx>  compatiblility question: can I grant ssh for working the system to cirtified hardware??
<mkquist> Ritlee: supposed to run really well, but i think you have to downgrade the bios
<Ritlee> mkquist, on the Mini9 to osx? never upgraded to bios so maybe?
<mkquist> Ritlee: i have a client who does it as a business/hobby...
<SDonatas> Hey, does your ubuntu one works under ubuntu 10.04 x64? Just installed it and ubuntu one doesn't work at all
<winXPuser> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<mkquist> Ritlee: the dell minis are supposed to be the 'mac' netbook... unofficially
<mkquist> Ritlee: google it
<iflema> Ritlee have you any swap space?
<winXPuser> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<mkquist> Ritlee: whats your problem again?
<mkquist> Ritlee: awake from sleep?
<Ritlee> mkquist, yes awake from suspend and iflema and yes my swap sadly enough equals my ram
<mkquist> winXPuser: i wasnt being smug, just giving him a line on something that this channel doesnt support... =)
<winXPuser> mkquist, ok but i would not be able to google it out i think
<mkquist> winXPuser: the dell mini osx thing? sure!
<mkquist> winXPuser: huge user base/info online about it...
<Ritlee> lol, i have no issues with going to google ;P
<Ritlee> especially for an option i am curious to check out
<eycel> hi
<winXPuser> hi
<mkquist> I know a guy who does it as a business/hobby, converts for people, charges like $350 for it, but it's on the net...
<mkquist> enough of that.. offtopic.. sry folks
<eycel> how are you
<kjele> Ritlee: What video driver are you using?
<mkquist> for the record, just upgraded one of my netbooks, and it was a breeze... gnite all
<Ritlee> ummmm
<Ritlee> kjele good question
<red2kic> Hello #ubuntu -- What does notify-osd depends on?  ibus?
<viliny_> red2kic: have you tried sudo apt-get build-dep notify-osd?
<rww> red2kic: notify-osd doesn't depend on ibus, no. The dependency list is at http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/notify-osd
<red2kic> rww: Heh. Well, I'm trying to figure out why I'm having old classic notification daemon bubbles (at bottom right) instead of that fancy new notify-osd.
<rww> red2kic: because you have notification-daemon installed instead of notify-osd, I'd imagine
<rww> or you have both installed for some reason. either way, remove notification-daemon.
<Baram> I'm trying to re-install grub2 via the livecd (upgrade didn't go so well), wiki says to edit /etc/default/grub, but it's a blank file...
<red2kic> rww: I'm on it. Sir1
<red2kic> Sir!
<Ritlee> kjele how might i find out? dmesg | grep ?? or ?
<viliny_> Baram: iirc grub2 uses a config file that you aren't supposed to manually edit... i might be wrong though
<kjele> Ritlee: Do you know what video card you are using at all?
<Baram> viliny_: right, that's callled grub.cfg, which is different from /etc/default/grub
<Ritlee> most likely a intel based card, but not off hand i can interrogate dell's website possibly
<viliny_> Baram: Yeah sounds about right, sorry to not been of more help.
<kjele> Ritlee: lspci | grep VGA should tell
<red2kic> rww: Do I need to restart X session or something sorta?
<beli> hi, with lucid i have a boot problem...it tell's me that / isn't ready.....dropping me to the ramdisk....when i wait some time and enter "exit" it boots up...i tried to add wait parameters to the init line, but it doesnt work with them....any hints?
<rww> red2kic: no idea. probably need to restart dbus at least.
<markitoxs> very silly thing, how can i check iptables is runnning?
<Ritlee> kjele, 945gme by intel
<kjele> Ritlee: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<twiztid> Hi, does anyone know about how to set my gwibber status back to available? when i selected 'offline' as my status, it greys out the rest of the options even the available option so how would i go back 'online'?
<beli> markitoxs: running or has active rules?
<Ritlee> doesn't appear to be one in the X11 dir
<llutz> markitoxs: sudo iptables -L
<noelferreira> what do i need to do to correct this bug in lucid: [drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -12! do i need to blacklist KMS ?
<noelferreira> i am using a radeon XPRESSS 200M
<winXPuser> twiztid, does a restart of the client help?
<Ritlee> kjele, doesn't appear to be there
<markitoxs> llutz, , is iptables actually a service, or does it just write to a file?
<red2kic> twiztid: Don't use gwibber, me think. Maybe gwibber --help can help.
<llutz> markitoxs: its part of the kernel
<twiztid> winXPuser: how would i go about restarting the client?
<beli> markitoxs: iptables is a tool to interact with the netfilter firewall...and its kernel based
<markitoxs> beli, i understand, txs
<winXPuser> twiztid, maybe when you restart it, it will be online again?
<twiztid> http://pastebin.com/ie6JB7T4    is the output of gwibber --help
<markitoxs> llutz, any hint why this does not seem to be executed? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wccp0 -j REDIRECT -p tcp --to-port 8080
<twiztid> winXPuser: how do i restart it?
<beli> noone having timeout problems while booting with lucid?
<beli> markitoxs: whats the error
<markitoxs> beli, im on the same boat, i need to restart it
<Ritlee> kjele, would xorg not be installed if it's .conf not be present? or is it just not configured?
<markitoxs> beli, simply no output
<kjele> Ritlee: Then you should file a bug with "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel" and describe your suspend issue. In the mean time you can disable suspend with by edit the file /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy Where it says "yes" you edit to "no"
<ftab> how do I install and change the plymouth theme I am using Lucid Lynx
<Radim_> can i upgrade from 7.10 or i have to download CD and reformat?
<pat109> anyone tell me how to change system-read sound at login
<red2kic> Radim_: Download the Lucid 10.04 CD.
<pat109> anyone tell me how to change system-ready sound at login
<winXPuser> twiztid, close it, then open it again?
<ubuntuaddicted> pat109 system-settings->sound
<wildbat> beli, what is the error messag you got?
<markitoxs> brb
<beli> markitoxs: ok...type the line again and add some ; echo $?
<kjele> Ritlee: <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<markitoxs> beli, ,ok give me one sec
<kjele> Ritlee: under suspend to no
<Ritlee> kjele, really... well that sucks... guess i'll be shutting down a lot
<kjele> Ritlee: Some bug do happen.
<beli> wildbat: i am upgrading from rc to release atm. so i cannot tell atm, sorry........in words sth. like root drive isnt ready....and it drops me to the ramdisk shell...waiting a minute or so, then typing exit, starts ubuntu
<Ritlee> kjele, yeah :(
<twiztid> winXPuser: how do i restart gwibber? what command or where do i go to restart it?
<red2kic> twiztid: Try "killall gwibber" to kill it.
<Ritlee> kjele, might give me the push to atleast try porting osx on to here in the mean time now that i know it's easily doable
<Ritlee> thanx to mkquist
<noelferreira> wheres is /boot/grub/menu.lst in lucid?
<ubuntuaddicted> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<red2kic> !grub2 | noelferreira
<ubottu> noelferreira: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mondr> beli, it actually returns 0
<red2kic> rww: Any another suggestions?
<Ritlee> okay well time for me to bounce, thank you for the help.  kjele mkquist iflema
<donri> Trying to write an audio CD with Rhythmbox but nothing happens when I click the button. Ideas?
<beli> mondr: zero means: command executed successfully, no errors
<mondr> beli, im markitoxs, i dont kow why the nick has changed
<geekphreak> hello all
<enteL> hello
<andy112233> Hi everyone. After installing Lucid Lynx, my system frequently crashes (screent turns black, system reboots). Is there a known bug? Also changed from ext2 to ext4. Thanks!
<red2kic> geekphreak: Hi. ;o
<geekphreak> andy112233:  afaik no \pe
<beli> andy112233: did you take a look into your system  logs?
<geekphreak> nope*
<beli> andy112233: after bootup verify if some hardware stuff hasnt been detected correctly...use dmesg
<chocolate> when i browse files wid dolphin i want it to scroll more rows .. it scrolls only a single row or even less when i scroll it wid mouse scroll key.... where can i find the setting for it ?
<andy112233> No. I'm a rookie linuxer.
<andy112233> Can I post my dmesg to anyone here?
<andy112233> Crash has just happened.
<geekphreak> chocolate:  use page up and down
<chocolate> thats idiotic
<xsxixmx> linux rox my sox
<geekphreak> andy112233: pastebin please, not in room
<chocolate> i wanna do it by mouse itself, their must be a way
<winXPuser> twiztid, "how do i restart gwibber?" hmm
<beli> andy112233: system logs are under /var/log/  take a look at files like syslog and messages.......... after a fresh reboot type   dmesg   in  a terminal window....you can see what has been going on at boot time....dmesg | less maybe to pageinate
<andy112233> geekphreak: Thanks. Will pastebin it to you.
<noelferreira> how can i edit grub.cfg i need to change the line of the linux kernel
<geekphreak> winXPuser: is that a question?
<beli> noelferreira: look in the /boot/ folder
<red2kic> rww: Got it on the nail. :)
<beli> noelferreira: and read the grub manual on howto rewrite stuff
<winXPuser> geekphreak, yes, but not mine
<red2kic> Is NOTIFY-OSD still displaying one message panel too low in Lucid?
<geekphreak> winXPuser: oh ok, btw howdy :)
<winXPuser> geekphreak, fine, very fine :)
<chocolate> Can some one help? plz
<chocolate> when i browse files wid dolphin i want it to scroll more rows .. it scrolls only a single row or even less when i scroll it wid mouse scroll key.... where can i find the setting for it ?
<beli> chocolate: repeating doesnt help
<chocolate> then what does?
<Iowahc> hy there. is there a way to teach issue.net to interpret the escape seq from issue ?
<beli> chocolate: read dolphins manual?
<andy112233> Here it is: http://pastebin.com/yisw81Gp . Could the crash have to do with those fd1-errors? I notice a "floppy drive" in nautilus even though I do not have one.
<andy112233> And first off: thanks! :o)
<rww> red2kic: assuming that you mean it's a panel-height away from the top to leave space for notifications like volume and brightness, yes.
<geekphreak> chocolate: dolphin if i remember is kde application, right did you ask in kubuntu ?
<mondr> tis there an iptables log?
<chocolate> u guys make my query go out of page within seconds
<chocolate> thats a stupid channel no one replies
<chocolate> :(
<llutz> !patience > chocolate
<ubottu> chocolate, please see my private message
<mufasis> whats the difference between ubuntu and the server edition
<stevenchiu> can any one tell me how to install ofonod?
<jpds> mufasis: Ubuntu desktop and server edition?
<geekphreak> mufasis: server edition is primary target for server and it is text based , you can install gui on it though
<stevenchiu> Unable to hop onto D-Bus: Connection ":1.88" is not allowed to own the service "org.ofono" due to security policies in the configuration file
<beli> andy112233: sr0 is bad.....io stuff can often lead to locked systems
<red2kic> rww: Say something again. I'll scrot it.
<geekphreak> red2kic:  howdy
<usamahashimi> how can i access ext4 drive from win xp?
<Sonderblade> im trying to install java on a ubuntu server machine and it forces me to install lots of useless shit too like libgtk-2.0, x11-common and other xorg packages. how to make it stop?
<beli> andy112233: remove disks from your optical drivers
<geekphreak> usamahashimi: you cannot at this time, ext4 drivers for windows have not been develooped
<andy112233> beli: What's sr0? What means "lock up"? To crash? And why do I have an fd0 floppy drive appearing?
<beli> andy112233: if this doesnt help, your drives optical lense may have problems
<wildbat> usamahashimi, you can't ~
<usamahashimi> thanks, one more question, which software is used to develop ubuntu.com website?
<beli> andy112233: sr0 in common is the first optical drive on your system
<andy112233> Okay.
<andy112233> beli: Thanks
<geekphreak> usamahashimi: software?
<andy112233> beli: And what's the matter with fd0?
<red2kic> rww, geekphreak: http://tinyurl.com/25c3c95 :)
<beli> andy112233: whats your system? scsi? sata?
<rww> red2kic: yes, like I said, it's moved down a panel to leave space for brightness or volume adjustment notifications
<rww> red2kic: note that I don't say I think this is a sane thing, just that that's why it happens.
<usamahashimi> geekphreak: yes, i mean which tools are used to develop that website like dreamweaver is used in windows
<red2kic> rww: Alright. Just wanted to double-check.
<rww> (i.e., it is not considered a bug)
<kjele> usamahashimi: ubuntu.com is using dupal
<geekphreak> usamahashimi: hehe how can we say ? , not one coder coded that website, every coder has its own set of tools man
<andy112233> beli: sata. I think I have a BIOS setup which lets SATA drives appear as IDE. Should I turn off this feature? I cannot imagine my optical drive crashing the system since it is quite new and never made any problems with karmic koala.
<usamahashimi> thanks a lot :)
<chocolate> I also wanna to say thanks alot (:
<vak> hi all
<geekphreak> chocolate: sorry i dont use dolphin a lot
<beli> andy112233: the cd in it could be damaged too....
<vak> is there any chance to figure out if my RAM is running in dual channel mode?
<geekphreak> chocolate:  did you check mouse settings?
<beli> andy112233: but i think something wired is going on....
<ja660k> so... CPU1 - 3% CPU2 - 6% RAM 17% CPU temp - 70c HDD temp 51c... this looks bad?
<chocolate> where to check for them ? in system settings?
<andy112233> beli: It's a blank DVD which I haven't used yet.
<geekphreak> chocolate:  i think it was, there , press alt+f1 , look in system settings
<beli> andy112233: remove it! blank disks
<mufasis> is that the only difference
<geekphreak> kjele: hello sir
<andy112233> beli: The system crashes appeared even before inserting this DVD.
<miaou> evolving to lucid :)
<kjele> geekphreak: hi
<chocolate> got that thanks alot !
<beli> andy112233: just to make sure pls
<chocolate> :)
<qsang> #vietchat
<andy112233> beli: Just to make sure I get you right: You suggest that keeping the DVD-burner empty whenever possible will prevent the crashs?
<geekphreak> mufasis: they use same repos, only the role is changed, desktop version has more bells and whistles
<kjele> Interesting it is snowing outside..
<geekphreak> mufasis:  more information can be found in #ubuntu-server
<geekphreak> kjele: make some icecreams :p
<beli> andy112233: try it...it's to find the source of the problem...not ment as a solution
<geekphreak> kjele: i love the new stable built :)
<twiztid> hey anyone know why my fresh install of lucid on my laptop wont connect to my secured network even after ive entered in the proper ssid and wpa personal password; my pc is on the same network with lucid and runnin fine... please help
<andy112233> beli: Okay thanks. I will also try to edit my BIOS setup and disable floppy features and this SATA-as-IDE-feature.
<andy112233> Thanks a lot, bye!
<miaou> Hi, My brasero don't wanna burn anymore on karmic
<henkpoley> usamahashimi: there are ext2, and some ext3 filesystem drivers for XP though
<nanodust> Hi. Is there any auto-tool to configure two videocards? Or should I mess with xorg.conf by hand?
<twiztid> when i enter in the proper info it immidiatly says 'disconnected'
<winXPuser> nanodust, two videocards? what for?
<markitoxs> anyone knows if the version of SQUID in the repos for server edition comes with wccp enabled?
<Raptors> configure: error: Could not find the LUA byte compiler.
<nanodust> winXPuser: for two monitors. each card have only one out.
<Raptors> trying to build latest unstable version of vlc
<Raptors> what package is LUA byte compliler?
<beli> !search lua
<ubottu> Found: fi, appreciate, fi-#ubuntu
<qsang> helo
<Raptors> ?
<beli> Raptors: lua50
<Raptors> beli, thanks
<erUSUL> !find lua5
<ubottu> Found: liblua5.1-0, liblua5.1-0-dbg, liblua5.1-0-dev, lua5.1, lua5.1-doc (and 75 others)
<Anomie2> Can anyone help with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466289 ?
<geekphreak> hi erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi; \o/
<grung0r> I'm having rpoblems with my graphics drivers after updating to 10.04. I can't get a high enough resolution, and I'm missing the window widgets in gnome. any suggestions?
<beli> Anomie2: seems that you have wrong permissions on directories
<Anomie2> beli: How so? I've CHMODed them all to 0777 so they should work
<erUSUL> grung0r: what graphic card ? what drivers where you using in before upgrading ?
<aboSamoor> how can I revert the window buttons back to the default situation ?
<binil> how can i upgrade without loosing my earlier software
<erUSUL> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<erUSUL> !upgrade | binil
<ubottu> binil: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<geekphreak> aboSamoor: you mean panel?
<grung0r> erUSUL: it's a Geforce 9800. Unless the drivers upgraded as weel, I was using the proprietariry 173 nvidia drivers
<aboSamoor> geekphreak: I mean the window buttons, the close, maximize and minimize
<beli> Anomie2: make sure www-data can access each directory on the path
<grung0r> *well
<geekphreak> !controls | aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<erUSUL> grung0r: you installed it by hand ? i.e. with the *.run from nvidia ?
<grung0r> erUSUl: no, I used the hardware drivers app
<twiztid> can anyone help me with connecting a clean install of lucid to a secure router from my laptop?
<erUSUL> grung0r: and it is not working this time ? System>Admin>hardware drivers
<beli> Anomie2: nice css menu btw ;)
<grung0r> well, it tells me to reboot. and drops me to 640x480
<gnuskool> I just upgraded to 10.04, but it looks just like before, without gnome3 panel, how do i install that also?
<grung0r> so it reports it works, but it does not
<gnuskool> or am I best to leave well enough alone :D
<tarzeau> any of you tried the ttf-mplus font yet?
<erUSUL> grung0r: can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<grung0r> in channel?
<geekphreak> pastebin grung0r
<aboSamoor> geekphreak: I moved them to the right but I want to revert to ubuntu default
<erUSUL> !paste | grung0r
<ubottu> grung0r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> aboSamoor: revert the change you made
<Avasz> is microsoft usb wifi device supported in ubuntu?
<beli> Avasz: its not generally unsupported, just because its microsoft......it depends on the chipset used
<Avasz> beli, ok.. can i check about it even if i have wifi in my own laptop.. ?
<grung0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/427545/
<Avasz> beli, i mean.. i have default wifi in my laptop. can i join the usb device in it and check if it is working or not?
<Rotwang1> hi
<Rotwang1> i have a problem with new ubuntu 10.04
<Rotwang1> i have grub 1 after upgrade
<theadmin> Rotwang1: What is it?
<viliny_> Rotwang1: shoot
<Rotwang1> and a config file generated with update-grub
<theadmin> Rotwang1: Have you updated from Jaunty/earlier?
<Rotwang1> with uuids
<twiztid> how do i tell lucid to turn on my wireless card?
<Rotwang1> and grub gives error 11
<theadmin> twiztid: "sudo ifup wlan0"?
<Rotwang1> if i change root to /dev/sdaX everything works as expected
<Rotwang1> so the question is if the update-grub creates wrong config
<Rotwang1> or grub is broken?\
<erUSUL> grung0r: i do not see anythng wrong in the file the nvidia driver loads succesfully without errors ...
<erUSUL> grung0r: sure is the whole file ?
<theadmin> Rotwang1: Likely it's just Lucid's version of update-grub, we don't really support GRUB 1 anymore
<Rotwang1> I wonder why it happened
<llutz> Rotwang1: are the used UUIDs incorrect?
<grung0r> erUSUL: it is the whole file
<theadmin> Rotwang1: Check if /dev/disk/by-uuid/whatever-uuid-it-sets exists.
<llutz> Rotwang1: blkid
<erUSUL> grung0r: glxinfo | grep -Ei 'vendor|version'
<twiztid> theadmin: reads, Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<grung0r> I am not getting any eroor.s I just don't have access to any high resoltuons, and am missing the windows widegts until I aplly the high effects settings in desktop setings every time I reboot
<rothsdad> hey, my network Interfaces swapped every time, how to solve this problem??
<theadmin> erUSUL: "-Ei"?... i is case-insensetive, right? what is E?
<erUSUL> grung0r: so only compiz works ?
<Anomie2> beli: not sure what you mean...www-data has ownership of the folder.
<llutz> theadmin: regex
<erUSUL> theadmin: extended regex
<theadmin> erUSUL: Oh.
<grung0r> compiz appears to work. as does 3d acceleration. I used google earth with no prob for instance
<rothsdad> Create a file called /etc/udev/rules.d/10-network.rules and bind the MAC address of each of my cards
<erUSUL> theadmin: without it the logical or | does not work
<rothsdad> but not work!!
<Naib> hi, I have just upgraded a desktop to 10.4 and grub wont boot. drops me to a grub propt. any howto on howto fix?
<erUSUL> rothsdad: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules <<<< is there for that reason
<theadmin> Can I make the terminal run a command before it closes, everytime?
<Rotwang1> theadmin: uuids are correct
<llutz> theadmin: ~/.bash_logout          if you use bash
<brijith> hi
<bittin> hi
<Rotwang1> and /dev/disk/by-uuid exists
<erUSUL> rothsdad: so it is metacity the one that fails ... weird... if you do « metacity --replace » on a terminal do you see any error?
<Rotwang1> so everything looks ok
<twiztid> im desperatly trying to get my buddys laptop up with lucid but it just wont connect to my network... help!!?!?!
<theadmin> llutz: ...How can I NOT use bash? o_O It is even possible to use zsh or something like that on Ubuntu? Anyway, thanks
<llutz> theadmin: sure it is
<brijith> Hi all I cann't install ubuntu 9.10 in i7
<erUSUL> theadmin: sure you can use whichever shell you like
<erUSUL> theadmin: run "chsh"
<tarzeau> brijith: tried 10.04?
<rothsdad> erUSUL: mine is kubuntu
<geekphreak> brijith: i installed it on i5 , works ok here, not sure about i7
<grung0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/427551/
<rothsdad> erUSUL: so command not found
<theadmin> llutz: Hm, doesn't seem to work. I appended "history -c" to that file, yet it does not clean history after exit
<erUSUL> rothsdad: so is kwin the one failing ... no familiar with it
<erUSUL> rothsdad: about the resolution problem... tried with « kdesu nvidia-settings » ?
<theadmin> erUSUL: Okay whozat o_O It asks for password
<brijith> geekphreak:after 5 or 10 minutes installation freezes
<erUSUL> theadmin: your password
<theadmin> erUSUL: And who is chsh?
<theadmin> erUSUL: I see, change-shell...
<rothsdad> erUSUL: thx
<erUSUL> theadmin: make sure you have the shell you are ging to change to installed
<twiztid> anyone else have any suggestions as to why its so hard for a fresh instlal of linux to connect to a wpa2 personal router?
<theadmin> So theoretically I can even set, say, python as default shell? o_O
<erUSUL> theadmin: python can not act as shell
<geekphreak> brijith: no worries here, did you run md5sum on iso?
<erUSUL> !details | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geekphreak> theadmin: python aint shell
<brijith> geekphreak:Iam uisng the shipped version
<theadmin> geekphreak: I dunno... "#!/usr/bin/env python" in a shellscript works :P
<llutz> theadmin: thats a shebang
<theadmin> llutz: Right, it tells which shell to use
<twiztid> erUSUI: hey anyone know why my fresh install of lucid on my laptop wont connect to my secured network even after ive entered in the proper ssid and wpa personal password; my pc is on the same network with lucid and runnin fine...
<llutz> theadmin: or what interpreter
<beli> "Gave up waiting for root device"
<beli> that's the error message
<llutz> theadmin: in your case ^^
<theadmin> llutz: *facepalm*... I'm stupid.
<beli> dropping me a busybox on the initramfs
<geekphreak> brijith:  ok should be ok then
<Bamieater> Trying to install 10.04, inserted the CD, CD loads and shows a 'chip = man in circle'-logo at the bottom, but nothing else happens.
<beli> added rootdelay alreay...no change
<beli> manually waiting 60 secs or so then typing exit, works
<derpderpderp> I've got a problem, nvidia-detector isn't detecting nvidia
<geekphreak> theadmin:  :p
<SammyTheSnake> I have a pretty badly broken upgrade from karmic to lucid going on here, the upgrade was interrupted and now all the usual fixes don't work. I've tried "aptitude install -f" "dpkg --configure -a" and various other things. I'm getting errors like the following and I have no idea what the fix is! "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sensible-utils package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (
<SammyTheSnake> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: I tried that first ;)
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: maybe there are still packages to dwonload
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: sometimes it takes a few runs of dpkg --configure -a to fix an interruted upgrade
<henkpoley> What kernel package handles nvidia modules on 10.04 ?
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: I don't think that's the problem, it's quite happy to download new packages, but can't configure them because of dependencies on unconfigured packages
<erUSUL> !find nvidia-glx
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-glx-173, nvidia-glx-173-dev, nvidia-glx-180, nvidia-glx-180-dev, nvidia-glx-185 (and 3 others)
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: that's why i said you have to run dpkg --configure -a a few times in a row.
<henkpoley> Yeah, but their used to be 'non free' package (or somesuch) that contains the modules
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: every time I run dpkg --configure -a I get the same error, lots of dependency warnings but starting with "dpkg: error processing debianutils (--configure):
<SammyTheSnake>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<SammyTheSnake>  reinstall it before attempting configuration."
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: so dependencies are being sattisfied
<henkpoley> Well, I guess I'll see when I reboot
<twiztid> erUSUI: tried sudo ifup wlan0; got Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0  and sudo lshw -C network says that network: 0 is a Ethernet interface, network: 1 is a network controller, and lastly it says network DISABLED, description, wireless interface
<theadmin> SammyTheSnake: Do what it says? sudo apt-get --reinstall install debianutils?
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: sudo aptitude reinstall debianutils
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: so I try aptitude reinstall debianutils which wants to download some stuff, but comes back with the error message I started with
<erUSUL> twiztid: disabled? give me the output of « sudo rfkill list »
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: I can follow instructions, the error message just leaves me completely flummoxed and google doesn't seem to help with the "due to missing arch" bit of it...
<theadmin> hm, is it me or do apt-get and aptitude handle dependencies... differently?
<twiztid> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<twiztid> erUSUI: above, sry
<erUSUL> twiztid: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<erUSUL> twiztid: you are typing my nick wrong ... :)
<erUSUL> !tab | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<greenIT> hi @ all, i have a question: is in ubuntu 10.04 something like the old ubuntu-one client or is there only the link to the dashboard in the user-menu?
<brijith> Hi, is i7 having any issue with ubuntu9.10, I cannot install ubuntu 9.10. it freezes after 10%
<twiztid> erUSUI: SI0CSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> SammyTheSnake: i'm out of ideas; sorry
<theadmin> twiztid: He's erUSUL, not erUSUI
<SammyTheSnake> erUSUL: that makes two of us, then :(
<geekphreak> brijith: it run ok in live mode?
<Fill23> how do you make a .deb package? I jst compiled an mplayer-vaapi, and i want to install it "officialy" so when i try to install smplayer it wouldn't try to install default mplayer but use my version instead?
<brijith> geekphreak:yess
<Bamieater> Trying to install 10.04, inserted the CD, CD loads and shows a 'chip = man in circle'-logo at the bottom, but nothing else happens. Is there a way to change some options or show me some more information about what's happening?
<theadmin> twiztid: That's an "L" as in "Lie", not an "I" as in "Interpid"
<erUSUL> twiztid: what wifi chip is this ?
<greenIT> is there any way to minimize evolution to the taskbar in the upper right corner?
<brijith> geekphreak:my sys has two hard disk 2x500
<geekphreak> brijith: how much ram you have?
<erUSUL> twiztid: broadcom ?
<twiztid> theadmin: erUSUL: mybad, and yes Broadcom
<brijith> 4g
<brijith> geekphreak:4g
<erUSUL> twiztid: lsmod | grep b43
<geekphreak> brijith: 4gb is pretty good, got a pen drive?
<Nemurenai> Hi. I've set up Remote Desktop on Lucid - I can log in fine to the machine, but the desktop won't register clicks....unless I log out and in again after each click, and that's just silly
<erUSUL> twiztid: only need to know if there is output
<twiztid> erUSUL: yes
<erUSUL> twiztid: ok; « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<brijith> geekphreak:no
<erUSUL> twiztid: run that command
<geekphreak> greenIT: not exactly like kmail, but it ha some addons which you can choose, to bring kinda again saying kinda of similar function
<erUSUL> twiztid: run that command line
<twiztid> erUSUL: on it
<twiztid> erUSUL: will this get it from my live cd or a library on the hd?
<gnuskool> ive got win7,xp, linux and upgraded to the latest lucid - problem is i want a clean install instead of upgraded, can i just re-install over the old one and keep the setup alive?
<erUSUL> twiztid: from internet ... you have to be connected by other means
<erUSUL> twiztid: wired
<twiztid> erUSUL: i8 gotcha, ill get on that does; is lucid able to share its wireless connection if i attach a ethernet from laptop to pc?
<erUSUL> gnuskool: define "keep the setup alive"
<erUSUL> twiztid: yes
<geekphreak> brijith: i would also check oher options , not sure if it is i7 issue though
<erUSUL> !ics | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<erUSUL> twiztid: should be pretty easy with network manager
<geekphreak> brijith: like system is not heating u, maybe try cleaning cd drive and all that
<twiztid> erUSUL: cool ill get on that and report back when done, i greatly appreciate it!!!
<herrgabriel> hey! anyone know if it is till possible to make firefox work with globalmenu0.7.9 on ubuntu 10.04?
<erUSUL> twiztid: no problem
<Bamieater> Okay, finally managed to get some feedback. Ubuntu 10.04 install CD hangs at 'Loading' with a blinking cursor.
<erUSUL> Bamieater: checked the cd for errors ?
<Squarism> Bamieater: Tried windows 7? I like it
<geekphreak> Bamieater: not a good feedback :(
<theadmin> Squarism: That's offtopic.
<Squarism> =D
<geekphreak> erUSUL: would i7 cause conflict with ubuntu installation ?
<erUSUL> geekphreak: it shouldn't
<Bamieater> erUSUL: tried that aswell, when I pick that option it 'freezes' at the boot menu
<wers> for the first time, something appeared on my gwibber stream. was gwibber buggy or is it just my computer and/or internet connection?
<geekphreak> thats what i though
<Jessica_> hi can anyone here help me integrate pidgin into the new memenu .I am on lucid and a total newbie
<G_A_C> Jessica_: I found that it integrated as soon as I installed it in Lucid
<erUSUL> Bamieater: tried the cd in other computer ?
<G_A_C> that didn't happen in Karmic, but Lucid was much better in that regard
<jart> isn't ubuntu focusing on empathy these days instead of pidgin?
<jart> :'(
<G_A_C> yes
<G_A_C> but empathy isn't great
<Dead_Pixel> i used gtkpod to sync my ipod, then i "safely removed it" to let it charge... now when i plug in my ipod, gtkpod doesnt recognize it, even after i click "load ipod"
<Bamieater> erUSUL: not yet.. good idea to try, because I don't get any useful errors or feedback
<G_A_C> a lot of the time when I resume from suspend it either a) won't connect to MSN until I kill telepathy-butterfly or b) looks like it's connected (shows me "online" contacts) and then later I find out that in actual fact I'm offline and it's just showing me contacts that were online ages ago
<erUSUL> Bamieater: ruling out a bad burn is a good idea
<DarkHelmut> FYI, if anyone is having problems with an external monitor being fuzzy on laptops w/ ATI cards, this link worked for me http://beyondteck.blogspot.com/2010/05/flickering-monitor-in-ubuntu-1004-for.html
<Squarism> a good os, is a shallow os
<G_A_C> so I've gone back to Pidgin for now
<DarkHelmut> thanks to everyone who got me on the right track last night!
<gnuskool> erUSUL: by 2keep alive" i mean that I wont lose xp or win 7 or mess the boot loaders
<brijith> geekphreak:I think there is some problem with i7 when it comes with Ubuntu
<erUSUL> gnuskool: it should overwritte the existing grub with the lucid version. but the lucid version should include the entries for the windows installed
<geekphreak> brijith: i highly doubt it ,
<brijith> geekphreak::)
<brijith> geekphreak::(
<Dead_Pixel> brijith: I think there is a problem with i7 if it came with windows :P
<theadmin> whoz i7 %)
<debclair> hi, i have ubuntu installed in my first hard drive and now want to install windowsxp (college u_u') in my second (empty) hard drive. but winxp says it needs a compatible partition on hard drive 1, any option?
<geekphreak> brijith: question for you, does it hang at exact same place?
<jrib> debclair: change the order of your drives in bios?
<G_A_C> debclair: swap your HDs, Ubuntu recognises by UUID not device name by default so it should still boot OK if it suddenly gets thrown onto the second drive
<gnuskool> erUSUL: cool thx
<brijith> geekphreak:when I install directly it stuck at around 5%
<debclair> jrib, oh, wow, thanks , and sorry for the inconveniences
<Jessica_> G_A_C:but how do i do that... I uninstalled empathy.. installed pidgin.. but no it is not there on the memenu
<debclair> G_A_C, thank you very much
<debclair> bye everyone
<jrib> debclair: hold on
<debclair> ?
<brijith> geekphreak:when i install it after booting it live it freezes around 45 %
<MikeH_> Does 10.4 server have iptables configured by default?
<Jessica_> G_A_C: I can see pidgin in application>internet>pidgin
<Dead_Pixel> i used gtkpod to sync my ipod, then i "safely removed it" to let it charge... now when i plug in my ipod, gtkpod doesnt recognize it, even after i click "load ipod"
<debclair> jrib, ?
<brijith> Dead_Pixel:is there any work around
<geekphreak> brijith: i dont get it
<jrib> debclair: if you do change the order, grub may break (if you use UUIDs it won't).  Just don't be worried if it does.  If it does break and you aren't sure how to fix it, just come back here.  Also, see ubottu on how to reinstall grub
<jrib> !grub2 > debclair
<ubottu> debclair, please see my private message
<G_A_C> Jessica_: you could try logging out/in, or killing the indicator-panel-applet process
<Jessica_> G_A_C:but whenever I click chat accounts on memenu I dont get anything
<brijith> it freezes sometimes at 5% some times at 45 %
<jrib> debclair: that's all I wanted to tell you :)
<brijith> geekphreak:it freezes sometimes at 5% some times at 45 %
<geekphreak> brijith: honestly, i would clean the cdrom, start the process, when it start, go make me some coffee and watch tv, come back after 20 minutes :d
<Jessica_> Thanks G_A_C:will do that and come back
<debclair> jrib, oh, thanks, dont worry about it, i know how to restore grub n_n
<debclair> jrib, thank you very much
<jrib> debclair: ok cool
<theadmin> Ubuntu installs in 20 minutes, but a version update takes 3 hours :D
<debclair> bye!
<lrc04> READ_ONE_X_D
<lrc03> haloo coy
<geekphreak> brijith: or use a pen drive to install ubuntu
<lrc03> woooooy
<jrib> theadmin: well you need to download the cd too :)
<jpds> theadmin: Took one hour here. ;)
<lrc04> JGG
<theadmin> jrib: I don't count the download time
<lrc03> ka,ppeeeeeeeeee
<jrib> theadmin: it takes 3 hours to update after download time?
<geekphreak> jrib first time i tried net install on my slow connection oh boy, i slept all time lol
<lrc04> KAMPRET
<lrc03> asem lu
<lrc03> g ndownload apa l cuy
<lrc04> KUCRUT MU YEA
<jpds> !en | lrc04
<ubottu> lrc04: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<JoshuaL> i want to enable the open office quick launch icon but it does not fit in the theme, doesnt ubuntu have a nice icon for that?
<lrc04> DOWNLOAD MUKA
<theadmin> jrib: well, actually around 2.5
<theadmin> jrib: It's a fairly old hardware
<geekphreak> theadmin: what connection you on?
<theadmin> geekphreak: a 256kbit/sec, but as stated, I ain't counting the download time
<geekphreak> ok
<Jessica_> Hi G_A_C: the chat accounts option on the memenu has disappeared now... I had earlier uninstalled gwibber and now the memenu only shows ubuntuone.. though when i login through pidgin i can see my status changed as available on the memenu
<lrc04> READ
<geekphreak> brijith: can you borrow pen drive from friend?
<YankDownUnder> If anyone ever gives me a Canon LBP-1120 laser printer, I'm going to throw it into Yowie Bay. End of story.
<brijith> geekphreak:how can I install it using pendrive
<gr0gmint> How come my netbook begins swapping when virtual memory exceeds the physical limit. I have vm.swappiness=0. I mean pidgin can use up 150mb in virtual memory its ridiculous
<theadmin> Hm, I have a problem with transmission, quite a ridiculous one. Despite whether I tell it to download or not to download those, it downloads any and all text/plain files in torrents. what the?
<MikeH_> Anyone here use Avahi to advertise AFP shares?
<YankDownUnder> gr0gmint, Have you tried something like using 20 or 30 instead of 0 => just to see what the result is?
<jart> gr0gmint: there are sadly a lot of programs which abuse memory.  but don't be afraid of the swap.  sometimes it can help yoru system go faster
<geekphreak> brijith:  connect the pen drive, boot from the live cd, it has option of making a bootable usb for ubuntu under >> system>>administration, use that
<brijith> geekphreak:I think my hard disk is raid, it shows two 500gb ...
<geekphreak> oohhh
<brijith> geekphreak:that could be the issue..
<brijith> geekphreak:any idea about it ?
<JohnGUK> any idea how to get the compiz show mouse feature working?
<radhika> Any ideas for a good dock for the desktop?
<JohnGUK> dockey ^
<theadmin> radhika: Awn, Cairo...
<Jessica_> Hi can anyone here help me integrate pidgin into the memenu(on lucid).. I have removed empathy.. have installed pidgin.. can see the status as available on memenu when i login but the chat accounts thing that was there on memenu is not availabale any more.... can anyone help
<YankDownUnder> radhika, cairo-dock => description at: http://glx-dock.org => s'good mate
<radhika> Awn or Cairo? which one would you suggest?
<radhika> oh great!! Thanks
<Jessica_> docky is good too
<rayne> Just a quick question to confirm something. I just got a notification saying Ubuntu 10.4 is available. I am running Xubuntu 9.4 on this computer. If I install the Ubuntu 10.4 will I have Gnome installed by default?
<brijith> radhika:awn
<JohnGUK> cairo seems to conflict at times
<YankDownUnder> radhika, Cairo is, well, cooler and more configurable - however, it's like tea and coffee...s'up to you mate...
<theadmin> rayne: No, XFCE
<radhika> thanks all :)
<YankDownUnder> rayne, Get the Xubuntu 10.04...else you might have consequences...
<balabala> hi
<balabala> if you have enough memery , i don't worry about it
<jrib> rayne: please not it's 9.04 and 10.04, the .04 represents April (notice there is also 9.10 and 10.10 for 2009 October and 2010 October)
<theadmin> rayne: Update manager won't change the desktop environment :P It will use XFCE
<jrib> note*
<rye> Anybody running Lucid in KVM with -vga std and got resolution more than 800x600 ?
<geekphreak> brijith:  i dont work with raid that much, i will let the big boys handle that question :)
<rayne> Admin, thanks! I was thinking that may be the situation if I upgraded to 10.04
<theadmin> rayne: theadmin is not same as "Admin" :D
<brijith> Hi all, ubuntu 9.10 Installation freezes after a while,my hard disk is raid having 2x500 Gb. please help
<radhika> I have a problem as well.. when I boot the laptop, I often get WLAN in deep sleep printed over and over again, and then if it boots, wlan is not recognized
<radhika> I have to start a couple of times to get to WLAN
<radhika> any idea what hte problem might be?
<erUSUL> brijith: what type of raid ? bios/fake raid ?
<borealis> Hello! We have made our own stripped down distro based on ubuntu 8.04 that I'm trying to upgrade to 10.04. I thought that just installing the fglrx package would give me the support for ATI screen, but that's not enought it seems. Any ideas?
<rayne> I thought that may be the case after sending the message. Thanks for the information theadmin
<brijith> erUSUL:I will not able to answer that question. what I know is I have two hard disk 2 500gb hard drives i7 processor..
<erUSUL> brijith: but where you configured the raid array ? in the bios of the motherboard ?
<YankDownUnder> brijith, Er...have you checked the BIOS to see if RAID was being used - and if that's the case, have you then waited for the POST to display the RAID configuration and check that?
<YankDownUnder> brijith, Just like erUSUL said...
<erUSUL> brijith: i ask becouse to install in thar raid arrays you have to follow some steps in the livecd *before* the install can begin
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | brijith
<ubottu> brijith: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<erUSUL> brijith: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Saladin> I'm having a problem with mysql in 10.04... I am unable to connect to my (locally stored) server and also cannot restart the service. I tried the usual /etc/init.d/mysql restart but get told to use the new service command. This then outputs an error. Any ideas?
<zenta> hello all,
<Flynsarmy> Does cgmail work at all on 10.04? It loads but when it comes to actuall ychecking gmail numbers its pure fail
<a> bonjour à toutes et à tous
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<YankDownUnder> En ingles?
<ekrres> hallo everybody I am new here
<YankDownUnder> ekrres, Blessings
<ekrres> thanks
<eycel> hi
<ater31> Hello! anyone knows how I can add to the gnome COMBINATIONS one key to delete files and directories? supr like teak?
<eycel> hows everyone?
<theadmin> eycel: Any support-related questions?
<Azelphur> !ot | eycel
<ubottu> eycel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eycel> ahhh
<YankDownUnder> ater31, Um...trying to understand the question...
<eycel> hi ;)
<ater31> I need the F1 key works as the Delete key
<eycel> no question
<eycel> ;)
<theadmin> eycel: Then try to go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SammyTheSnake> so, I've got a very broken upgrade to lucid with some key packages in a "badly broken" state, but when I try to re-install them, as aptitude recommends, I get an error message of the form "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the sensible-utils package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)". What does "due to missing arch" mean? How do I go about trying to "manually fix" the 
<YankDownUnder> ater31, Righty oh...Preferences => Keyboard Shortcuts
<ater31> My "delete" key is broken! I need to replace it by another
<SammyTheSnake> ater31: ctrl-D
<ater31> Yes, I know, but what is the command?
<Meeko> ater31: Use Caps Lock. Useless key.
<zenta> hello all
<theadmin> ubottu: info enigma
<theadmin> ...laaaaaaag
<YankDownUnder> ater31, Preferences => Keyboard Shortcuts => Add (or delete)
<theadmin> ubottu: !info enigma
<theadmin> i sezzit
<theadmin> ...Whatever
<FloodBot4> theadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> Dang! Wife's home! Have to do real work! Yargh!
<ater31> YankDownUnder, If I add a key, but what is the command?
<theadmin> ater31: I actually don't think it's a command in your circumstance, you probably would have to somehow configure a custom layout
<theadmin> Is scroll lock of any use in Ubuntu at all?
<geekphreak> ater31: you can also try this, keep files select press >> alt , then e , then v
<ny00123> theadmin, yes, if you have two keyboard layouts in usage
<llutz> ater31: "in those days" we just mapped (KP_)Delete with xmodmap to another key. no idea if that'll work today too
<theadmin> ny00123: huh? I do, so what?
<ny00123> At least in my case, when it's English, scroll lock LED is off
<ny00123> otherwise it's turned on.
<theadmin> ny00123: I switch between em by Alt+Shift
<geekphreak> llutz: hello
<theadmin> Anyway, doesn't seem it's much of use. Good... Cause I just broke it :/
<FardadJalili> my friends laptop tilted after some random keystrokes, he turned it off by pushing the power button for 5 seconds, after that, it doesn't recognise the hard drive, and sudo fdisk -l on live cd doesn't have any output. anyone experienced the same problem?
<ny00123> Now it also displays the currently selected layout at the top
<larsemil> i am looking for opensync-plugin-syncml in lucid, but seems to be removed. Anyone know where to get it?
<ny00123> (by default) so maybe indeed less userful
<llutz> hi geekphreak
<Flynsarmy> Does cgmail work at all on 10.04? It loads but when it comes to actuall ychecking gmail numbers its pure fail
<theadmin> Flynsarmy: Define "pure fail", please
<Ice12345> Hello!
<Fudge> hi guys, i am getting usb errors i think in consoles, how can i stop the dmesg messags from appearing like that?
<Flynsarmy> theadmin, firstly it doesn't recognise there is new mail. when i right click - preferences it doesn't say its got my email address loaded in the list. when i readd my email address it apperas in the list twice but still doesn't check mail
<theadmin> Fudge: Use a different TTY, say the second
<Hawkeye> hello
<Fudge> its actually y the 4th and 5th, i think they all do it
<ausr> Any one know which email account works in Evolution?
<geekphreak> ausr: huh?
<zenta> i ahve winxp in my pc and also ubuntu , and redhat winxp work normally but the bootloader doesnt give u a ubuntu and redhat to select when it boot so i did grub for ubuntu as     sudo grub>root (hd0,0)    > setup (hd0)   > exit so after restart i got ubuntu only and when i select otheroperatin give me Error 11: Unrecognized device string
<bersi> Hi ice1234
<ausr> I can't set up my email account in Evolution.
<wildbat> !grub2 | zenta
<ubottu> zenta: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<geekphreak> ausr: work ok here, which service you use?
<Tim_Smart> ausr: Lots of email accounts work in evolution..
<Tim_Smart> ausr: As above, what service are you using
<Hawkeye> now I'm just testing
<ausr> Maybe it is the service provider's problem.
<ausr> Thank.
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> I installed ubuntu on the first partition , now how do I install windows ?
<zenta> wildbat: ok , but u know i cant enter to winxp
<cpbtklogic> silv3r_m00n: install windows second.   :-)
<geekphreak> silv3r_m00n: should have installed windows first
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  2 hard drivces make it a lot easier also.
<Flynsarmy> Why does the 10.04 freeze the applications menu as it loads SFTP bookmarks. they stopped it doing that like 3 releases ago but it's back again in 10.04
<cpbtklogic> not the right approach (as geekphreak poited out)
<wildbat> zenta, follow the the installation instrustion you should be able to
<zenta> wildbat: ok , thankuo i will follow now and see what happen
<cpbtklogic> silv3r_m00n: put the disk in and have windows install itself.  Then, once completed, reinstall linux (if it isn't too much work)
<silv3r_m00n> earlier I felt I won't need windows , but now can't stay without games
<silv3r_m00n> can't reinstall linux , lots of work in there
<Fudge> ok the error is like usb 2.1 not accepting input or somethign error 1 - 10
<Fudge> hopefully someones seen that
<cpbtklogic> silv3r_m00n: learn to 'play' Linux?
<cpbtklogic> :-)  It is a fun game with lots of programming missions.
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: have you tried any of the free native Linux games? How about trying to run your game in wine?
<silv3r_m00n> ofc linux hasn't the good games like windows
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: depends on taste
<silv3r_m00n> it works in wine but not good
<silv3r_m00n> in virtualbox the game is not able to use directx
<aperson> is there a way to clone the 'automatically group windows' like in kde4?  The group/tab plugin in compiz isn't quiet there
<aperson> quite even
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: virtual machines don't do gaming, we're talking about wine. What game is it?
<cpbtklogic> silv3r_m00n: so you can install windows... just getting your linux back may be challenging.
<Vigo> General question, can I install Lubuntu and Ubuntu and have a choice at boot or would I need to alter some configurations?
<cpbtklogic> Prepare a boot disk, start the windows install, then try and repair the installation with a LiveCD or grub boot floppy.
<silv3r_m00n> Azelphur: the nomad soul
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: frets on fire is awesome, penumbra overture is proprietary but awesome
<silv3r_m00n> I needs a crack which wine can't do
<bazhang> Vigo, lubuntu-desktop package, choose in login window
<Vigo> bazhang: Thank you
<Cr-404> How i can connect to AP what has WPA encryption, but without using network manager?
<ActionParsnip> Cr-404: iwconfig
<llutz> Cr-404: iwconfig/wpa_supplicant
<ActionParsnip> Cr-404: or wicd
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: stop speaking about cracking games, buy the game but dont use this channel for something like that
<ActionParsnip> Cr-404: wicd has an ncurses interface too :)
<cpbtklogic> silv3r_m00n: classy.  You need to crack proprietary software protection schemes to play software.  Yeah, I agree with iceroot.  Use Free software or pay for software.  Cracking and stealing is wrong.
<silv3r_m00n> iceroot: ok , I was just asking how to install window
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: did you check the appdb for the game to see if there are any tweaks to make it run better?
<iceroot> silv3r_m00n: ##windows
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: yes , no entry for that
<theadmin> Pay? Why would someone ever pay for... oh well, whatever.
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: there are entries?
<Cr-404> Ho i use wpa_supplicant, without making any changes to my files
<Azelphur> silv3r_m00n: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4729&iTestingId=40710
<llutz> theadmin: not everyone was born as a thief
<Azelphur> and it tells you how to make it work reasonably well, too
<Cr-404> If im in coffee house or something like that
<theadmin> llutz: Uh, FOSS world is there, and everyone may enter.
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4729
<theadmin> llutz: That's what I mean.
<Vigo> bazhang: wait, so install it and then select after Plymouth loads or can I have a choice at machine boot?
<ActionParsnip> Azelphur: snips :)
<Dr4g> How to add a user to the www-data group, so that www-data can write to all folders owned by this user ?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: hmm , let me check
<bazhang> Vigo, the login window where you enter your username and password
<Fudge> [ 4020.364069] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 55, error -110
<Fudge> [ 4020.364084] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<beli> erm...i edited /boot/grub/grub.cfg and did update-grub, but my changes are gone....any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g: use the user manager in the administration menu
<Fudge> thats what i am getting in console
<silv3r_m00n> bronze rating
<aperson> beli, edit /etc/default/grub
<silv3r_m00n> no use
<Dr4g> ActionParsnip, command line please ?
<Fudge> c
<ActionParsnip> beli: you dont edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg   that file is generated with update-grub
<Vigo> bazhang: I thank you, I wanted to test this out in a large way.
<beli> argl..sorry
<beli> thanks
<Chripher> is there a swedish ubuntu channel?
<llutz> Dr4g: adduser
<goodjob66> How to install language support by command line, apt-get install ?
<bazhang> Chripher, #ubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g: iwconfig then, you may be able to install wicd without pulling in xorg
<wizzler> hi. anyone know where i can find a guide to create a bootable external hdd from windows?
<greenIT> is there a way to minimize evolution in the iconbar in the upper right corner?
<Dr4g> ActionParsnip, i have ubuntu on CLI, i'm connecting via SSH
<llutz> !ot | wizzler
<ubottu> wizzler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> beli: you edit /etc/default/grub and the other files, grub.cfg is made after the changes
<Dr4g> and need to make my user 'attic' part of the www-data group so www-data can write to folders owned by 'attic'
<bazhang> wizzler, any thing about Ubuntu in there?
<llutz> Dr4g: adduser
<wizzler> bazhang: im trying to make ubuntu bootalbe
<wizzler> ofc
<dhruvasagar> DS
<ActionParsnip> beli: as you saw, editting the file is not advised and its even marked as read only, even to root and it even states at the top of the file to NOT edit the file. Did you not read that?
<wizzler> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/ found this guide. but it requires me to first burn the cd
<bazhang> wizzler, not sure about hdd, but unetbootin has a windows version for flash sticks
<wizzler> i would like to do this from windows
<Cr-404> Ah... How I can get booting information to shown again. In older versions of ubuntu i could see what daemons etc are starting to run. But this new is showing just ubuntu logo
<goodjob66> How to install language support in command line, what's the packet's name? thanks for help!
<greenIT> is there a way to minimize evolution to the taskbar in the upper right corner?
<bazhang> wizzler, unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<tubular> I just read this article http://www.stealth-x.com/articles/the-problems-with-full-disk-encryption.php could anyone tell me if this could cause a problem with The Debian LUKS full disk encryption option?
<jken146> Cr-404: boot without the --quiet and --splash options at GRUB
<Dr4g> llutz, i've tried adduser and it says "user already exists", i want to modify an existing user.
<ActionParsnip> beli: if you run: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | head -n 5   you will see it.
<tubular> killer kernel
<wizzler> kk
<beli> ActionParsnip: useless use of cat ;) just use head -n5 /boot/grub/grub.cfg ;)
<Cr-404> jken146, i think i tried it once
<bazhang> tubular, by debian you mean Ubuntu?
<greenIT> !evolution
<tubular> bazhang, yes
<Cr-404> But it didnt start gnome at all afterwards ;P
<ActionParsnip> beli: whatever, still read the files. they tell you stuff
<wojtek> who has got windows too?
<beli> ActionParsnip: i didnt read it....i used to edit the grub.cfg times ago....but that wasnt on ubuntu system
<Cr-404> Maybe i make mistake
<beli> ActionParsnip: you are right, but stuff happens ;)
<bazhang> wojtek, for dual booting?
<jken146> Cr-404: strange. Maybe you chose Recovery Mode
<wojtek> no like system
<ActionParsnip> beli: yeah, people ignoring warnings is great isnt it
<theadmin> ...what.
<wizzler> tnx
<bazhang> wojtek, anything related to Ubuntu there?
<Cr-404> Where is grup config
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: try running it with alltray
<Cr-404> *grub
<beli> ActionParsnip: i tried to add the rootdelay options while editing the grub entry on boot time....it was also not taken!
<ActionParsnip> Dr4g: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<greenIT> hey, does anyone know if it is possible to minimize evolution to the icontray?
<tubular> bazhang, are you able to answer my question?
<theadmin> greenIT: Try using alltray
<Fudge> did anyone have any idea how to stop those messages on my consoles
<beli> ActionParsnip: so i tried to change it manually in the file....overreading the introduction :9
<ActionParsnip> beli: those are set in /etc/default/grub   i believe
<greenIT> theadmin, what is alltray?
<jken146> Fudge: which ones?
<bazhang> tubular, not sure about that, I know the alternate cd can do encryption
<theadmin> greenIT: Think to minimize anything to tray
<eagles0513875> bazhang: are you an ubuntu dev by any chance
<theadmin> greenIT: thing*
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: it puts any app except terminal, into the system tray
<greenIT> theadmin, thx, i'll try it :)
<beli> ActionParsnip: it didnt work....if you are able to alternate the config with the edit option on startup...it should work also
<Fudge> like this, [ 4020.364069] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 55, error -110
<bazhang> eagles0513875, no of course not
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: run it with:   alltray evolution    in an ALT+F2 dialogue
<eagles0513875> i think i found a rather serious issue with checksums
<eagles0513875> the hastable on the site vs iso checksums :(
<geekphreak> beli: what are you trying to do?
<bazhang> eagles0513875, then file a bug
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | beli
<ubottu> beli: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<greenIT> actionparsnip: thx :)
<ActionParsnip> beli: its explained there :)
<airtonix> greenIT, http://gnome.eu.org/evo/index.php/Evolution_Tray
<eagles0513875> ok bazhang
<craZZter> anyone have a clue why my ssh keys are not working in xterm and gnome-terminal opened in any other way than using the shortcut icon? SSH_AUTH_SOCK is not set in the other shells - and ssh-add cannot open authentication agent
<_Narc_> Hello all. I just wondered if any of you knows why Thunderbird 3 is not displaying the little red star anymore on a folder to signal new mails. I'm using a fresh Lucid. Thanks a lot.
<greenIT> airtonix, thx
<airtonix> greenIT, alltray is ok but it has a few quirks.
<beli> ActionParsnip: well yes, but you first try the things as you've done them all the time, right? ;)
<Fudge> jken146
<Fudge> any ideas?
<craZZter> I used to use ssh-agent but I am trying to use gnome-key-thing since the agent is causing trouble (too)
<ActionParsnip> beli: ive played very little with grub as I always single boot
<jken146> Fudge: ah, that means you have a problem. Troubleshoot your USB device.
<geekphreak> _Narc_: check the option >> for alert option with new email?
<Fudge> im happy to unplug them but its still happening
<phps> does anybody have problems with vmplayer3 on lucid 64bit. I have sometimes a constant 100% cpu usage, not so on hardy heron 32bit
<ActionParsnip> _Narc_: tried the mozilla ppa, it may have a later build
<Fudge> its a g41gigabyte board
<Johnny_Smith_14> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<beli> ActionParsnip: this is just a testing environment....one physical disk with w2k3server and one with ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> phps: is it a known bug?
<bazhang> Johnny_Smith_14, /join
<phps> ActionParsnip: have nothing found in launchpad
<Austad> Hi, can any one help in installing identd?
<ActionParsnip> phps: what about the vmware forums?
<Austad> i installed oidentd, started it, but server shows no ident response.
<beli> Austad: oidentd is nice
<idefine> when enabling xinerama I get erratic mouse movements switching between screens, has anyone experienced this issue?
<Fudge> if you mean an irc server oident won thelp with that
<Austad> beli: i installed that.. and
<Austad> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<Austad> 113/tcp open  auth
<FloodBot4> Austad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Austad> you can see the port is open.
<phps> ActionParsnip: not tried yet
<beli> Austad: well you need to configure it
<Fudge> it makes users use the real username instead of a fake one
<Austad> beli, how?
<beli> Austad: read the manual? man oidentd   man oidentd.conf
<Austad> i couldn't find any thing on ubuntu forms
<Austad> regarding configuring oidentd.conf
<ActionParsnip> idefine: if you switch to metacity instead of compiz, is it better?
<TopKatz> I jsut upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04.  I have emerald runnning but want to o back to the default window manager... anyone know how?  Just uninstalling emerald does not work
<idefine> ActionParsnip: compiz is disabled
<ActionParsnip> idefine: sweet
<Austad> beli, can i send you a PM?
<beli> Austad: no, read http://linux.die.net/man/5/oidentd.conf
<idefine> ActionParsnip: but I still face that issue, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: did you upgrade to 9.10 in between?
<airtonix> TopKatz, you still want compiz though ?
<TopKatz> yes
<TopKatz> sorry I was on 9.1
<TopKatz> and I want compiz still
<Fudge> still get usb complaints with no devices plugged in
<ActionParsnip> idefine: is it a known bug?
<airtonix> TopKatz, i recommend you install fusion-icon
<john_b> hello
<Dr4g> Can someone advise how to change the primary group of a user ?
<airtonix> !info fusion-icon | TopKatz
<TopKatz> ok, but I want to dump ererald first
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: press alt+f2   run: metacity --replace
<ubottu> TopKatz: fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<idefine> ActionParsnip: yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/563100
<geekphreak> Dr4g: system >>admin >>user and groups
<_Narc_> Hello all. I just wondered if any of you knows why Thunderbird 3 is not displaying the little red star anymore on a folder to signal new mails. I'm using a fresh Lucid. Thanks a lot.
<Dr4g> geekphreak, CLI
<beli> Dr4g: take a look at the /etc/passwd file  and read about userdmod
<TopKatz> nice
<brijith> Hi all,I have got a new PC, in That I cann't install Ubuntu9.10. installation freezes after a while ...
<TopKatz> that did it
<beli> s/userdmod/usermod/
<Austad> beli, where is oidentd installed? what will be the path?
<TopKatz> thanks ActionParsnip
<airtonix> TopKatz, if you use the metacity --replace then you wont have compiz anymore.
<geekphreak> Dr4g: usermod command
<ActionParsnip> idefine: then watch that bug, you should also comment to say "yes I get this too"
<beli> Austad: depends....you can setup it as standalone service or as a inetd subservice
<Dr4g> usermod, ok thanks.
<TopKatz> ohh
<john_b> trying out 10.04 and mouse quits working, will still move but not select windows or toolbar items
<omac> Does this channel discuss 10.04?
<greenIT> erm... how can i add plugins to evolution?
<geekphreak> omac:  yes
<jken146> omac: yes
<ActionParsnip> TopKatz: now you have a vaguely usable system try: alt+f2    compiz --replace
<brijith> Hi all,I have got a new PC, in That I cann't install Ubuntu9.10. installation freezes after a while .
<geekphreak> greenIT: download from synaptic?
<Dr4g> geekphreak, beli thanks
<airtonix> TopKatz, because the default window-decorator for compiz is called gnome-window-decorator and the easiest way to switch between emerald and gnome-window-decorator is using fusion-icon
<ActionParsnip> brijith: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jken146> brijith: Have you checked the CD for errors?
<geekphreak> Dr4g:  np
<brijith> ActionParsnip:no errors
<brijith> jken146:no CD errror
<ActionParsnip> brijith: tried some boot options or disabling pointless hardware for the duration of the install?
<FardadJalili> my friends laptop tilted after some random keystrokes, he turned it off by pushing the power button for 5 seconds, after that, it doesn't recognise the hard drive, and sudo fdisk -l on live cd doesn't have any output. anyone experienced the same problem?
<jken146> brijith: At which point does it fail?
<ActionParsnip> FardadJalili: possibly fried hdd then. does it show up in bios?
<_Narc_> john_b : Do you use a usb mouse ? I had problems like this in Karmic, try to plug your mouse in PS/2 and see.
<brijith> jken146:some time at 5 % some times at 45 %
<brijith> ActionParsnip:I tried the nornam installation
<brijith> ActionParsnip:*normal
<Dr4g> geekphreak, i'm looking at usermod -g, is this the correct option ?
<john_b> narc_: i use usb mouse - the only choice i have - newer pc - had no problems with 9.10
<Austad> beli, i configured oidentd from that link.
<ActionParsnip> brijith: try turning off lan and sound and stuff like that in bios until you get installed
<Austad> when i try to run it, it gives error.
<Austad> beli: [line 23] This construct is valid only for user configuration files
<omac> I created an 8GB USB Thumb drive with the 10.04 iso release.  When I booted at work, it was all good and identified the hardware perfectly and quickly.  BUT when I got home, I tried it on my box and it gave me a "unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,1).  It freaked me out because when I rebooted without the usb key, my harddrive was corrupted by it somehow.  I didn't expect that.  I had to resort to another previous version and boot off of it to fsck my i
<geekphreak> Dr4g: yes
<Dr4g> does it have to bea GIF ?
<Dr4g> GID *
<brijith> ActionParsnip:my processor is i7 and it has got 2 harddrives 500 gb each
<omac> I must say the pc it worked on was recent motherboard with dual-core on it.
<Dr4g> geekphreak,  cat /etc/group -> grab the GID then usermod -g ..
<Dr4g> yes ?
<ActionParsnip> brijith: yes but if you can disable the sound and lan then do so. the cpu and whatnot is moot
<_Techie_> how do i recompile alsa using the alsa-source package?
<omac> The one I got the "unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,1)" on was a BENQ FP71G+.
<omac> I can't be more precise than that.
<geekphreak> huh?
<beli> Austad: are you running oidnetd standalone? or from inetd/xinetd or whatever superserver?
<omac> It's an older box with Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz.
<_Narc_> john_b : Sorry, I don't know then. Plugging it with a USB to PS/2 adapter solved it for me. Maybe it's not the same bug. Your mouse still moves but you can't click buttons and windows, right ?
<theadmin> Interpid is dead, right? Just to make sure
<geekphreak> Dr4g: just use the name :)
<_Techie_> how do i recompile alsa using the alsa-source package?
<brijith> ActionParsnip:I wonder the harddisks are raid. Will it matter in the installation
<Dr4g> geekphreak, usermod -g www-data atticmedia
<Dr4g> user is atticmedia, www-data being the group
<brijith> jken146,I wonder the harddisks are raid. Will it matter in the installation
<john_b> _Narc_ : Correct, it works, comes and goes, very annoying, I think it may be related to udev
<geekphreak> Dr4g:  sudo :)
<ActionParsnip> _Techie_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147
<ActionParsnip> brijith: try it without, see if its friendlier
<Dr4g> ty
<Austad> beli, i have configured it.. but still no ident response
<geekphreak> welcome
<Austad> can any one help me regarding identd?
<beli> Austad: answers to my questions might help
<brijith> ActionParsnip:with out installing ??
<jken146> brijith: I don't know
<Austad> beli, from /etc/init.d/oidentd start
<beli> Austad: that seems to be standalone then, ok
<llutz> Dr4g: "sudo adduser user group"
<tavi> hy
<tavi> how i can verify whats my cd-rom a dvd-rom or a cd-rom?
<beli> Austad: so if you did any changes...you need to reload config or restart the service
<theadmin> tavi: Look at what's written on it :/
<Austad> beli, i did this after saving file
<Austad> : /etc/init.d/oidentd start
<Dr_Willis> tavi:  you mean the 'drive specs' ? or what disk is in the drive specs?
<beli> Austad: /etc/init.d/oidentd      gives you a list of options ;)
<Austad> beli, * Restarting ident daemon oidentd                                       [ OK ]
<ActionParsnip> brijith: just to see if it will boot, you don't get a boot do you? or does it stop partway through the install procedure?
<Dr4g> it seems to make new folders with 'www-data' group :)
<Austad> so it says it restarted
<jari_> err, my pc stopped when it was updating to 10.04 and now it doesnt boot correct
<omac> Anyways, all I'm saying is be careful with 10.04 release.  "unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,1)" is a show stopper on my old box using the USB thumb drive, BUT to see it affect my internal harddrive to a point that I couldn't boot up really freaked me out.  I was in crisis mode fsck'ing/repairing my internal harddrive partitions just to get my stable 9.04 ubuntu into a running state.
<brijith> ActionParsnip: I can boot it live..
<geekphreak>   Dr4g what does?
<Dr4g> mkdir
<jari_> it boots but without x
<Dr4g> but there are existing folders with atticmedia:www-data, and apache still having problems writing unless i do chmod -R 777, is there any way to guarentee www-data full write permissions to 'atticmedia's folders.
<ActionParsnip> brijith: i see. try fsck-ing your drives. Make sure they are healthy
<brijith> ActionParsnip: But when I install it it freezes in middle
<Dr4g> geekphreak, llutz ^
<theadmin> Dr4g: 770?
<Austad> beli, still no ident response
<Austad> hehe
<brijith> ActionParsnip:Actually its a new PC
<jari_> with what command do i boot X?
<omac> The funny thing is my drives were healthy before 10.04 ubuntu touched it through the usb thumb booting up and accessing it.
<ActionParsnip> brijith: it may be DOA
<ActionParsnip> jari_: startx
<tavi> theadmin: is noting written on it that tell me what is it
<brijith> ActionParsnip: DOA?
<beli> Austad: you did /etc/init.d/oidentd restart   or stop/start or reload....i dont know its options
<ActionParsnip> brijith: dead on arrival
<beli> Austad: so your config is broken ;)
<ActionParsnip> brijith: newness doesn't garuntee a good drive
<tavi> Dr_Willis: i mean what's the machine
<Dr_Willis> omac:  ive seen hard drives die at any time.  It could of died /had an issue during the next windows boot without linux t all
<brijith> ActionParsnip: ok
<jari_> well that was easy
<Austad> beli, i did /etc/init.d/oidentd restart
<Austad> so it means the conf is not right?
<brijith> ActionParsnip: then how to check its health ?
<beli> Austad: fine...so your config is b0rken.....read man 5 oidentd.conf again ;)
<Austad> beli, can i paste the conf on pastebin ?
<Austad> i think i've configured it alright
<Austad> :/
<ActionParsnip> brijith: sudo fdisk -l    will show the partitions. You can then run: sudo fsck -a /dev/partition_name_here
<Dr4g> theadmin,  i'm trying to avoid manual permissioning of folders. i've changed the primary group of user 'atticmedia' so when mkdir is performed www-data can write to it, but still apache can't write without higher permisions than the default
<beli> Austad: tell me what you want first....username = ident name?
<Dr4g> geekphreak, llutz, ^
<john_b> new install 10.04 usb mouse moves but does not select windows or task bar items - problem comes and goes
<Austad> beli yes, username = ident name
<beli> Austad: ok, paste the conf
<Austad> let me, wait
<omac> The good news though is after fsck'ing my partitions and rebooted, I got my ubuntu 9.04 back up and running.  That's really not something I expected to do.
<omac> It didn't inspire confidence for me in the 10.04 release.  Please be careful.
<geekphreak> Dr4g: sorry whast the questio, working in background here
<Dr4g> geekphreak, there are directories here with atticmedia:www-data but still www-data has permission writinng to this unless i change it to 777. Again this involves me manually having to do chmod -R 777, i'm trying to get www-data to be able to write to them by default, without needing me to permission stuff.
<macrobit> Hi! Is the anybody with an ATI Radeon 4850 video card that works in ubuntu 10.04?
<_Narc_> Hello all. Anyone knows a non-messy way to import mails to Thunderbird 3 in Lucid from a profile folder from Karmic ? Thanks.
<macrobit> Hi! Is there anybody with an ATI Radeon 4850 video card that works in ubuntu 10.04?
<beli> Dr4g: you really should read more about permissions on files and directories
<Guest18683>  I need to find out what the name of the moduel is to unload lirc before a suspend and after resume'
<Guest18683> <Guest18683> Im using a dvico reciever and remote
<Austad> beli i've sent you the link in notice
<NightTail> hey everyone.
<Dr4g> beli, i'm quite comfortable but i'm very cautious about security and don't want to have to 777 stuff. So i'm here for some reassurance from you guys.
<Guest18683> how can ui find out the module name
<Guest18683> when i do a lsmod
<beli> Dr4g: your semi-knowledge is the problem.....and adjusting permissions is a normal thing to do for a *nix admin
<wizzler> what's the default hotkey command to open a terminal?
<beli> Dr4g: you dont need 777777777
<Guest18683> the only thingthat looks like it is hiddev
<Dr4g> or 770
<beli> Dr4g: just g+w === 7  for the group
<beli> Dr4g: and you need to read what differences there are for perms on files and perms on direcotries
<Dr4g> the client has to call me up and get me to permissions stuff, as i'm the *nix admin - but i'm trying to get this working without the need to chmod stuff
<Guest18683> wizzer make one settings keyboard shortcuts
<NightTail> Hey guys i know this sounds like a stupid question but for the life of me I seem to have forgotten something. I know i used to beable to apt-get and install kde but I forgot which package i should grab to do a full kde install from apt
<geekphreak> cpp_: :)
<Austad> beli have you got the link?
<furuno> NightTail : kubuntu-desktop
<cpp_> geekphreak: :-)
<NightTail> so just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and I am good?
<cpp_> geekphreak: "...and heeeeeeeeeee's back"
<furuno> NightTail : yeah
<geekphreak> cpp_: hey sup, how did it go with that issue?
<NightTail> thanks furuno
<beli> Dr4g: you can start here --> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/10862-linux-file-permissions.html
<beli> Austad: no sorry
<gaivota> hi, anyone knows when there will be the next bugfixing update for lucid lynx?
<cpp_> geekphreak: still a huge problem ... I've been doing some more simple testing ...no solutions so far.
<Austad> beli should i notice you again?
<NightTail> ooo and second question. Anyone know if e17 has been ported over nicely for ubuntu?
<beli> Austad: got it
<Dr_Willis> NightTail:  theres proberly some PPA repos for it.
<Austad> beli ok.
<geekphreak> cpp_: oh ok urgh
<Dr4g> beli someone advised i change the user 'atticmedia's .bashrc file to change default umask to 770
<geekphreak> Dr4g: perm. important for  security :)
<wizzler> Guest18683 but how can i navigate there w/o mouse?
<wizzler> is there an easy way?
<wizzler> perhaps select the system bar?
<omac> there's another way to get around the perms problem.  umount and mount as root using the command-line.
<llutz> Dr4g: you want to read what a umask is before setting it to 770
<jk> gaivota: bugfixes are not really scheduled.
<gaivota> jk, which means? there are serious problems with intel gpu on kernel and also gimp status bar
<cpp_> geekphreak: so still ...the only two major bugs ....that right now seems unsolvable as a quick solution ....is the IMAP4 mail issue (huge problem as there is no viable alternative to IMAP for mail sync) ...and secondly, the issue with Impress presentation, that will not be view in prober fullscreen :-(
<gaivota> will this be fixed soon?
<_Narc_> Hello all. Anyone knows how to manually import mails into Tunderbird 3 in Lucid without messing it up ? Thanks.
<tavi> ba zdrentelor
<tavi> sunteti niste javre ....
<piasdom> g'mornin all
<tavi> sa va futtt
<maco> tavi: english, please
<beli> Dr4g: umask adjusting is fine, but 077 ist stupid...umasks are negative...but read what i gave you its all in there!
<Guest18683> wizzer dont bother just hit ctrl shift and f1 and it will put you in a terminal screen!
<tavi> english suck my dickkkkk...this is enough for you?
<beli> Austad: delete all but the default section and check if that works
<Austad> beli i did this, but it did not work
<cpp_> geekphreak: more and more of my smaller customers a changing to Ubuntu .... its a really hard to argue the change, when these two bugs exists.   As Mail and Presentation are essential for most small businesses.
<maco> tavi: its about enough for me to kick you. use bad language once more and you're out of here
<piasdom> how do i remove a hostaname ?
<Austad> left just the default section, and restarted earlier. bt it did not wor.
<Guest18683> wizzer sorry ctrl alt f1
<beli> Austad: ps -ef|grep [o]identd
<jk> gaivota: if you want to know, you just follow the bug report in launchpad
<Dr4g> beli, ok thanks.
<geekphreak> cpp_: agreed
<cpp_> geekphreak: but hey ....even Ubuntu work better on its worst day, compared to Windows on its best day ;-)
<geekphreak> cpp_: did you file a bug?
<gaivota> jk, ok seems I have to wait :]
<beli> Dr4g: and rememeber....umask is for future stuff then! not for things already setup
<Austad> beli, i did that, but nothing happened?
<llutz> maco: "about enough"? please adjust your kicklevel :)
<Austad> should i restart it now again?
<jk> gaivota: encouraging developers could help ;-)
<beli> Austad: so no oidentd is running
<gaivota> jk, how?
<maco> llutz: the threat might be enough....
<Dr4g> beli, that's OK its for future stuff i need. i added umask 007 (bcoz it is negative of 007), can you confirm this is OK ? http://pastebin.com/rvmv4ygH
<Austad> beli i did this:  ps -ef|grep [o]identd
<Austad> now should i restart?
<beli> Dr4g: you shouldnt give executable bit for any new file!
<maco> gaivota: the gimp status bar patch was uploaded a couple days ago
<pookey> does anyone know what app provides the volumn applet for gnome?   I'm missing it, and I can't find it in the 'add to panel' diagloge
<maco> gaivota: it should be available for testing in -proposed right now
<Dr4g> beli, so what does my umask become then ?
<cpp_> geekphreak: nope ...I believe it must be part of this bug --> https://launchpad.net/bugs/265043
<LogicalDash> Uh, mine is in the indicator applet
<A[D]minS> where is the testing team , and how  i can volunteer in OS testing ?
<cpp_> geekphreak: maybe it needs to be "re-opened" or somethin'
<gaivota> maco, how can I access it easily? I dont wanna compile the whole package
<edi_99> Hi guys, anyone here who plays AA?
<maco> gaivota: enable the proposed repository
<gaivota> maco, I am short of hdd space :/
<gaivota> I ll have a look, thx
<geekphreak> cpp_:  oh ok
<NightTail> wow only things in #e17 is a bot.....
<beli> Austad: start! it isnt started...maybe because of some config error....
<maco> gaivota: proposed is where packages sit when they are expected to fix a bug but we need people to test them a bit before they go to -updates
<gaivota> maco, I ll test
<gaivota> ah great, theres also a kernel update
<tavi> more bad words...so fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuu
<omac> One other comment the usb bootup flash uses 4GB as a max partition to store personal data in because the vfat filesystem type has that limit.  YOu can foresake the vfat if you don't need your partition to be legible from windows.  From what I understand though most people I introduce linux to want the same thumb drive to be accessible from windows too.  The end result for me was that I had a 4GB persistent file and roughly 3GB free for windows to play with.  Th
<edi_99> Hi. Anyone has a hint on what to do with this warning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427615/
<amabo> is there some type of program that transforms the window list to resemble something a lot closer to windows 7 (collapsing windows into an icon)?
<amabo> i'd rather not use a dock
<BluesKaj> 'mornin'
<arand> edi_99: What are you attempting to run?
<edi_99> arand: America's Army :)
<jken146> amabo: gnome-do in dock mode perhaps? But stretched out to the width of the screen
<arand> amabo: dockbarx mayhaps?
<FardadJalili> ActionParsnip: sorry, went away. no, it doesn't show up
<BluesKaj> amabo, yeah try W7 :)
<craigbass1976> What's the best fix for getting my window controls back on the right.  OR, what was the rationale for putting them on the left (I might leave it if it makes sense)
<maco> craigbass1976: the rationale was experimentation
<Henry_BR> My touchpad doesn't work since Lucid. I have an Acer 5610. How could I fix this? Or, how could I report this bug?! I tried to report this bug but I discover that report a bug is confuse! I didn't find the right place to do it. I have found a way to report bugs of a program, like: ubuntu-bug empathy. But how report the touchpad?
<zultell> alop
<Guest18683> yep xfce
<maco> craigbass1976: though check sabdfl's blog to see where the experimetnation is headed
<beli> edi_99: ldd $(which armystartupfile)
<maco> !sabdfl | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<BluesKaj> amabo, maybe "folder view"
<beli> edi_99: you need all the shared libs there to be installed and found on your system
<omac> edi_99:  you need to install the libstdc++ which is part of dev essentials....The question remains, which application was emitting that error?
<PeterNL> Hi, how do I open a program on my second monitor from the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> FardadJalili: what doesn't?
<beli> omac: americas army...is the software ;)
<arand> edi_99: If you run "locate libstdc++.so" does it only show .6 instead of .5?
<Dr_Willis> amabo:  several tools out to replace the window list with a icon list. 'dockbarx' is one - see  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/dockbarx-030-released-with-window.html
<FardadJalili> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip>	[#ubuntu] FardadJalili: possibly fried hdd then. does it show up in bios?
<Dr_Willis> beli:  i dont know if theres been a update for the AA client for linux   recently. It may be out of date.
<edi_99> arand: yes, 6 and 6.0.13
<ActionParsnip> FardadJalili: then its not an ubuntu issue, the hdd is faulty so is OS independant. Buy a new drive and restore user data from backup
<greenIT> hi, does anyone know if i can run empathy through a proxy?
<ActionParsnip> greenIT: it may obey the http_proxy variable
<arand> edi_99: in that case it might work to simply create symlinks with the .5 name which links to the .6 files
<airtonix> amabo, dockbarx is the closest you'll get to windows 7 taskbar.
<greenIT> actionparsnip thx, didn't know if it does :)
<indus> ActionParsnip, heya
<omac> edi_99:ok then you need to install the specific libstdc++ .5 version through synaptic or aptitude.
<zultell> hurm
<ActionParsnip> indus: yo yo yo
<PeterNL> Hi, how do I open a program on my second monitor from the terminal?
<Austad> beli, any idea?
<beli> edi_99: dont do the symlink trick, if you can install .5 version
<Kapondo> woh to make ubuntu
<gr0gmint> YankDownUnder, jart: thanks for the answers.. altho my netbook DOES get very slow when it begins slopping. sometimes halting almost completely
<najsowy> hello
<beli> Austad: take a look into the logs to see if it stats an error
<airtonix> PeterNL, you use devilspie to define rules
<Dr_Willis> PeterNL:  many can take a -geometry option to set teh initial position. Or you can use compiz to set initial positions with the window placement plugin
<Austad> beli, how to check logs of oident? :/
<beli> Austad: system logs
<najsowy> anybody is good at ubuntu network configuration?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | najsowy
<ubottu> najsowy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arand> beli: It's not available by default on Lucid...
<PeterNL> I can't use compiz or -geometry for this.
<PeterNL> Can metacity do this?
<najsowy> sorry, admins
<zultell> i'm new comerz on ubuntu can anyone teach me
<edi_99> beli: is there an apt command for installing .5 version; I'm looking through package kit and cannot  spot any difference whatsoever
<beli> arand: ....any linux system is using a global system logger
<Dr_Willis> PeterNL:  not that i know of. Perhaps that devilspie app.
<airtonix> PeterNL, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<silv3r_m00n> I need a password protected folder ... how ?
<beli> arand: ah sorry, mixed up......not by default, but check the repository
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arand> beli: I meant the .5 library
<zultell> how can i install kde desktop
<najsowy> i have just problem with default network connection... I don't know how change from eth0 to wlan0
<Dr_Willis> zultell:  start with the Ubuntu Manual given above.
<omac> With respect to the gui changes to the max/min buttons in the window title bar or as some people would say the "window manager decorations area", I think this should be optional.  It is beautiful the way it boots up.  I'm not knocking the changes though.  The windows do look pretty with the new max/min button placement.
<arand> beli: Not in any off the defaults no, hence why I'm suggesting the symlink..
<Dr_Willis> zultell:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   for KDE.
<jken146> zultell: install the package kubuntu-desktop
<PeterNL> airtonix: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> zultell: sudo apt-get Install kubuntu-desktop     will install it as well as a whole bunch of kde apps
<LordOfWhales> hey, I've got a problem that I was told y'all could maybe fix
<Austad> beli, there is nothing there
<airtonix> PeterNL, i think compiz might have an option like openbox does which basically says "when opening a window, open it at the point where the mouse cursor is"
<beli> arand: the problem is, that if there is deprecated stuff in .6 the app will fail ;)
<najsowy> i've got firestarter, network manager, but when i have both connected, then eth0 is deafult, and i can't surf the net.
<LordOfWhales> When I try to boot Windows XP from GRUB, I get a blinking underscore, forever.  Well, until I turn it off and boot into Ubuntu 10.04 again.
<airtonix> PeterNL, also you might like to install compizconfig-settings-manager and have a look at the window rules plugin
<LordOfWhales> I have already ascertained that GRUB is pointing to the right partition for Windows
<najsowy> wlan0 (WiFi) is my network connection, and eth0 is local, for sharing net
<PeterNL> airtonix: I can't use compiz.
<airtonix> najsowy, you need to change the interface device in firestarter config.
<edi_99> omac: I've tried this: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5, but apparently, it's obsolete. Any tips?
<arand> beli: Indeed, but .5 isn't even available in karmic, so I assume getting old libs would be equally annoying.
<LordOfWhales> any ideas?
<airtonix> PeterNL, then use devilspie.
<ActionParsnip> najsowy: are they connected to the same router/
<zultell> thanks alot Dr_Willis
<datacrusher> hello everyone. iv uploaded my notebook from 9.10 to 10.04, but now my networking is gone. no 3g, no wireless, no eth cabled.
<ocs> hi. I can't hear audio. my sound card is detected and alsamixer is ok, what I could do?
<datacrusher> how do i fix this?
<edi_99> arand,beli: what should I do then?
<beli> arand: why? he could build his own, but ok...let him try the symlink...maybe its fine
<najsowy> i have switch. wlan0 is D-Link Airplus, and eth0 is connected to switch
<datacrusher> any starting points?
<LordOfWhales> ...hello?  anyone?
<ActionParsnip> najsowy: is it the same switch though?
<zultell> i just want kde desktop for try
<darrend> trying to update an LTS server using "sudo do-release-upgrade" and get "No new release found".  Is this because I have a local mirror (apt-proxy)?
<airtonix> najsowy, firestarter requires you to specify the interface on which your wan route is at
<jken146> darrend: Shouldn't be.
<darrend> jken146: any idea why I would get that?
<airtonix> najsowy, same config section where you can enable internet connection sharing
<ActionParsnip> darrend: try editting the setting in software to not specify LTS and use normal, may help
<guntbert> darrend: LTS upgrades are usually only suggested after the first "point" release (somwhere in june)
<jken146> darrend: Oh, a *local* mirror you say? Yes, that could easily be the problem. Try using a mirror that you know serves lucid.
<FardadJalili> ActionParsnip: ok tnx
<darrend> ActionParsnip: that starts an upgrade to Intrepid !!
<darrend> guntbert: ah.. ok, thatnks
<ActionParsnip> darrend: then you can try: sudo update-manager -d
<najsowy> airtonix, no, only 1 switch, wlan0 is from computer to aerial, and eth0: computer (me) - switch - 3 computers
<darrend> *thanks
<airtonix> najsowy, so if you are wanting internet through eth0 you need to change it to eth0.
<arand> edi_99: "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5"
<guntbert> darrend: you're welcome :-)
<darrend> ActionParsnip: does that not require gtk?  This is a server
<airtonix> najsowy, but if you get internet through wan0 then change it to wan0
<viliny_> last i installed a kub and xub desktops i was left with a very weird system... could be you got the xubuntu loading screen, kubuntu login and gnome desktop
<HyperZid> How do I add all possible locales?
<zultell> buddies i got error when i open firefox "eror lounching browser:no XBL binding fro browser
<najsowy> i have everything good in firestarter
<zultell> using ubuntu 10.04
<HyperZid> dpkg-reconfigure locales only generates one now.
<omac> arand: that's what I want to suggest to edi_99.
<arand> edi_99 omac: Seems we have consensus :)
<najsowy> but when i have both connected, then in network manager i have icon of wired (2 cables) and wired is default. I want wlan0 as default! I can show you my post on ubuntuforums
<abhijain> zultell: try reboot
<patrickd> how can I find out which files a specific package is installing and where they are installed, e.g libboost-python-dev
<edi_99> omac, arand: thank you very much guys :) now lemme try :)
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok sir ...now I have made a comment on the bug report...hopefully someone will take action :-)
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Dr_Willis> patrickd:  try 'apt-file'
<geekphreak> cpp_: thank you sir :)
<patrickd> Dr_Willis, Thanks. Been all round the apt house's but missed that one
<cpp_> geekphreak: and thank you too :-)
<ActionParsnip> darrend: sudo do-release-upgrade --proposed   is on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<ascheel> Got a question for some of you folks.  Not sure what I should be looking for.  Right now, if a daemon listens on all IPs for a specific port (let's say 1234), then all i see in 'netstatn -an' is :::1234 using tcp6.  That's fine, but do you folks perhaps know how to segregate it out to list ipv4 and ipv6 seperately?  If I had to guess, I'd say it looks like ipv4 ports are redirected internally?
<Dr_Willis> patrickd:  yea. its not commonly known about
<airtonix> najsowy, ok, you need to edit the properties of both the eth0 connection and the wlan0 connection in nm-applet.
<zultell> how about restart package can it be
<rdz> hi all. after upgrading to 10.04, 3d hardware acceleration is not enabled anymore, glxgears says: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". this with a "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
<rdz> how can i fix that?
<airtonix> najsowy, eth0 is only for your lan correct ?
<najsowy> airtonix, yes!
<guntbert> datacrusher: I know its too late now - but please consider testing with the live CD /USB  before the next upgrade
<gaivota> yeah, the -proposed repo fixes the gimp issue!
<airtonix> najsowy, and wlan is only for connecting to internet ?
<gaivota> thanks maco
<najsowy> airtonix, yes
<dennda> What tool can I use to bidirectionally read and write to my google calendar? (except the web ui obviously). I failed at setting it up in thunderbird with lightning
<maco> gaivota: yay :)
<twiztid> LUCID is great!!!
<omac> the lib designers do their best to keep the api backward compatible.  If it still doesn't work, you'll have to install the sources for libstdc++ 5. and configure, make, make install
<omac> that was for edi_99
<datacrusher> guntbert, way to late
<airtonix> najsowy, edit connections in network-manager, and edit the eth0 entry in question.
<cpp_> geekphreak: so ...what do we do with the Impress-fullscreen issue ...have you seen it btw ?
<yoshu> zultell: remove ans reinstall firefox
<yohannbzh> Hello. When we close a terminal in which we have run some things, it closes them. Is there a way to list all the process we have run from this terminal?
<edi_99> omac, arand: almost there... but another warning appeared: http://paste.ubuntu.com/427624/
<jken146> yohannbzh: screen
<zultell> i agree with twiz
<darrend> ActionParsnip: yes, that works.  Thanks.
<airtonix> najsowy,  click the ipv4 tab then click the routes button at the bottom
<llutz> yohannbzh: screen nohup
<zultell> ok i try
<geekphreak> cpp_: nope
<twiztid> yohannbzh: in terminal type, 'top'
<airtonix> najsowy, tick 'ignore automatically obtained routes'
<jken146> yohannbzh: oh, sorry, different question than what I thought you asked!
<ActionParsnip> darrend: amazing what the official documentation freely available online can tell you says, isnt it
<edi_99> omac, arand: I created a syslnk using the latest 6.0.13 release
<arand> edi_99: Ah, that might mean that just linking to the new one won't work after all
<Dr_Willis> yohannbzh:  run somthing with '&' at the end.. and use the 'exit' command - do NOT just hit the terminals close button
<cpp_> geekphreak: its really annoying ...just open Impress ... make one slide....and press F5, for vieweing Slide-show ...see what happens :-)
<erUSUL> yohannbzh: find ot the pid of the shell then search for that pid on the ppid of the rest of process
<Dr_Willis> yohannbzh:  asio check out the 'nohup' command and docs on bash job controll.
<omac> edi_99: you need to compile the lib with the sources...which means you might need to get the dependencies for libstdc++ 5.
<airtonix> najsowy, ugh the wording of those two tick boxes is bad..i forget what they both do and if you need both ticked for your LAN only interface.
<Dr_Willis> yohannbzh:   and check out the ps command.
<arand> edi_99: Possibly those are old functions, which are in 5 but not in 6, and you'll have to get hold of 5 now anyways instead
<najsowy> airtonix, "najsowy, tick 'ignore automatically obtained routes'" i haven't. It's Ubuntu 9.10. Show you images of setting i have?
<kgrandis> can anyone recommend a top tier managed hosting provider that supports ubuntu?
<JdGordon> has anyone else had troubles with autofs and cifs after upgrading to 10.4?
<airtonix> najsowy, but i do know they prevent an interface from becoming your default route outside of the lan
<airtonix> najsowy, i have 9.10 here too and i have those tick boxes
<gaivota> btw I released XMoto 0.5.3 a few days ago. is there sb who actualized the packages?
<edi_99> omac: how do I get the dependencies, apt and search for libstdc++ 5?
<omac> edi_99: `GLIBCPP_3.2' and `CXXABI_1.2'...seem to be other lib dev sources you're going to need to compile and link.
<airtonix> najsowy, give screenshot anyway though
<najsowy> airtonix, wait. eth0 -> settings -> Ipv4 setting
<Jaelae> kgrandis - most of the big ones seem to only do red hat and centos.  You could try to find one that will let you install your own distro
<airtonix> najsowy, correct
<Jaelae> kgrandis - but yiou would have to rent the entire server
<airtonix> najsowy, then click routes
<omac> This would be under backports repositories.
<omac> get the sources there.
<najsowy> airtonix, k, got it
<temon> how to login in #hardware???
<dakira> Is it possible to remove the "sync with ubuntuone" option from the nautilus context-menu (right-click)?
<ActionParsnip> dakira: if you uninstall ubuntuone it should
<Dr_Willis> dakira:  proberly is  - but im not sure what package name would remove it.
<kgrandis> Jaelae: yeah that's what we've found as well. We can do dedicated/unmanaged, but yeah I'm waiting for managed ubuntu.
<omac> in other words you need backports source as a line in your repository list.
<ActionParsnip> dakira: depends if you use ubuntuone
<omac> edi_99:go to synaptic and make sure you have backports as one of your repos.
<edi_99> omac: would this do: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/libstdc++5/download
<najsowy> airtonix, select "ignore automatically routes" (or something, Im polish :D ) or "Using the same connection for this network" (or somethin' like this )?
<omac> edi_99: backports source
<darksifer> hi guys. i am experiencing slow torrent problems. am using 10.04. i had read many guides on the web how to sort this problem out but in vain. i did not had problem with 9.10. i have enable uPnP both on transmission and my netgear router. i had changed to deluge, vuze and stil have problems. downloadin the same torrent in windows gives me no problem. if someone can guide me please. i will be grateful. i am loving 10.04 and want to keep it. thanks in antic
<darksifer> ipation
<gaivota> who cares about packages in ubuntu?
<arand> edi_99: then, remove the symlink "sudo rm /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5" and then try to install this instead http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/libstdc++5
<Pici> gaivota: What?
<ActionParsnip> !motu | gaivota
<ubottu> gaivota: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<guntbert> temon: its ##hardware and as far as I know you have to be registered/identified to talk there
<gaivota> Pici, theres a new release of xmoto
<Dr_Willis> darksifer:  as a test try utorrent.exe in wine.
<Pici> gaivota: okay?
<gaivota> Pici, ok
<Pici> !latest | gaivota
<ubottu> gaivota: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<omac> edi_99:  You're not using jaunty.
<najsowy> shhh, when i connect wired its disconnecting me!
<darksifer> Dr_Willis: ok will try that immediately
<temon> guntbert: but I cant join...
<gaivota> ubottu, ok, I clearly
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gaivota> I see*
<yohannbzh> erUSUL: Where can I see the ppid?
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: log some bugs is all i can suggest, maybe your ISP is throttling torrents
<cpp_> geekphreak: did u try it :-) ?
<maco> gaivota: packaging always happens for the current devel version first
<guntbert> temon: you are not identified
<temon> it need invitation... but yesterday I was register and join this...
<omac> edi_99: It would be best to recompile the libstc++ 5 sources from the 10.04 backports sources repositories which are targetted to compile with ubuntu 10.04.
<arand> omac: I don't think backports would handle that would it? this would rather need forwardports...
<geekphreak> cpp_: works ok here
<guntbert> !register | temon
<ubottu> temon: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<zenta> hello all, i have this issue E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zenta> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<maco> gaivota: so youd get it into maverick, and then we can put it into lucid-backports assuming it builds
<najsowy> sh... i love this guy!
<gaivota> maco I mean, will the maintainers know that theres a newer version?
<geekphreak> zenta: another package manager running in background, close it
<maco> zenta: if synaptic or software center is open, close it
<erUSUL> yohannbzh: for example --> ps ax -o cmd,pid,ppid
<ActionParsnip> gaivota: you can add PPAs to get later builds
<geekphreak> zenta: also use sudo
<pwk> Hey, I updated to 10.04 recently - and ever since I did that applications will "freeze" for a couple of seconds (1-10s) apparently. E.g. while watching a movie the movie will freeze (picture + audio), same with listening to music and also with writing this text (I type text and the application suddenly stops displaying my typed text, after a few seconds it updates).
<maco> gaivota: if the package has a working watch file
<ActionParsnip> gaivota: assuming one exists
<omac> edi_99: hangon... I'll find the right source package for y ou.
<zenta> ok i will chek
<guntbert> temon: please ask in #freenode
<maco> ActionParsnip: thats not the question being asked
<gaivota> maco hum not sure about that
<ActionParsnip> pwk: after a freeze run: dmesg | tail -n 10    and read, it may give clues
<temon> guntbert: oke
<edi_99> omac: thank you very much...
<patrickd> can anyone point me to where the lib file for libboost is actually installed, assuming its installed with something like "apt-get install libboost-python-dev"
<yohannbzh> erUSUL: Ok thx
<darksifer> ActionParsnip: No. i had no problems with ISP. on windows i download at about 100~110KB/s
<cpp_> geekphreak: ok!!? ....did you see the Slide in fullscreen ...or did it show in the background ...with the panels on top ?
<Pici> patrickd: look at dpkg -L libboost-python-dev
<erUSUL> patrickd: dpkg -L libboost-python-dev
<Dr_Willis> patrickd:  try 'locate libboost' also
<Chripher> somebody who use Handelsbanken here
<ActionParsnip> patrickd: sudo find / -iname "libboost*"
<patrickd> Pici, will do
<maco> ActionParsnip: at least i *think* its "how do i get my software in?"
<najsowy> airtonix, are You here?
<geekphreak> patrickd:  /usr/lib?
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: log bugs then, maybe its a known issue. You can always port forward rather than use upnp
<geekphreak> patrickd: if you asked install path :d
<ActionParsnip> darksifer: you will need to set your torrent client to use the same port each time it runs
<enter_name> i have a tar.bz2 and i want to 'install' it, the files in it are already compiled though and run as a standalone
<guntbert> temon: just type /join #freenode
<datacrusher> hello everyone. iv uploaded my notebook from 9.10 to 10.04, but now my networking is gone. no 3g, no wireless, no eth cabled.
<pwk> ActionParsnip, I consulted the kernel logs already, nothing is written for each "freeze". Often applications will freeze independantly also (app 1 freezes, app2 still works). The only message since boot-up that I can see is "CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec" and the same message again with 22500 nsec
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: what is the filename?
<geekphreak> cpp_: fullscreen
<Dr_Willis> enter_name:  uncompress it to a dir.. cd into the dir.. run the  binaries then
<erUSUL> enter_name: uncompress it in /opt/ make apropiate links to the binaries in /usr/local/bin/
<darksifer> Dr_Willis: by the way even when uPnP is enable on both router n torrent clients i still get port closed. even with port forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> pwk: ok what do they mean?
<patrickd> looking at the output from dpkg -L, it has only installed doc's not the actual library
<maco> gaivota: check the current source package and see if a debian/watch exists
<Dr_Willis> darksifer:  i dont see that here with my router/clients.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: chmod too :)
<pwk> ActionParsnip, I do not know what those messages mean
<najsowy> airtonix whereever you are - I love you!
<rdz> how is 3d hardware acceleration configured, if there is no xorg.conf file?
<enter_name> ActionParsnip: Celtx-2,7.tar.bz2
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  if they did it right - it will be +x allready :)
<gaivota> maco, how to I recognize it?
<erUSUL> rdz: should be autoconfigured in most cases
<gaivota> I am not a dev pro, just made a few things and release.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: never trust user :)
<dakira> ActionParsnip, Dr_Willis: I use Ubuntu One. I'm just annoyed by the additional contextmenu entry.
<ActionParsnip> pwk: then time to websearch
<gaivota> so it may be its in there
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  never trust binaries that come in tar.gz wither
<geekphreak> true
<Tesssa> question i have 10.4 RC on cd if i load it on my puter can it be upgraded to 10.4 LTS full version
<Dr_Willis> dakira:  ask in #ubuntuone perhaps
<erUSUL> !final | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<maco> gaivota: you can just file a bug asking that it be updated, if you like. though might want to check whether its in debian. if so, do that up in debian so we can autosync it
<dakira> Dr_Willis: good tip. thx
<geekphreak> anyways i am off, cya folks
<Dr_Willis> dakira:  perhaps the package --> ubuntuone-client-gnome - Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: https://launchpad.net/~miry/+archive/ppa   seems to have it for Lucid
<gaivota> maco, since its brand new, its probably still in nowhere
<gaivota> but nvm, just wanted to know
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:miry/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<enter_name> Dr_Willis: i would like it in  a system directory with the shortcuts in the launch menu
<Tesssa> i didnt install it before i do i just want to know can it be upgraded to the full version
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: if you have  celtx already installed it will upgrade it
<maco> gaivota: if a previous version is in debian, ask debian to get the newest version, then itll be autosynced in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> enter_name:  you can add menu items to the menus - no matter where they are at on the system
<gaivota> maco, ok
<maco> gaivota: if a previous version is only in ubuntu, then file a bug in ubuntu asking for the package to be updated
<Dr_Willis> enter_name:  or make a proper .desktop file for it and put that in the proper system dir.
<gaivota> its in debian afaik
<enter_name> ActionParsnip: i dont have it installed i cpuldnt find it in the suppository
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: the deb will have one in from the ppa I gave :)
<cpp_> geekphreak: do you have compiz turned on ?
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i wasent even paying attention :)
<patdk-wk> ok, I just attempted to upgrade a karmic 9.10 install to lucid 10.04
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: then after its ran, run: sudo apt-get install celtx
<patdk-wk> and it's stuck in an infinate loop about upgrading grub
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: no worries dude, how was the cave?
<patdk-wk> do you want to continue without installing grub
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  cave?
<enter_name> ActionParsnip: okee dokee, thanks, just to be difficult is there any way to do it from the tar.bz2
<Tesssa>  just a simple yes or no please if i install 10.4 RC will it upgrade to 10.4 LTS full version
<SammyTheSnake> Tesssa: should do, if you ask it to
<omac> edi_99: anand was right:  http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-17ubuntu1_i386.deb
<patdk-wk> tesssa, I saw no package changes between the two :)
<SammyTheSnake> Tesssa: i.e. run update-manager as root and click the upgrade button when it appears
<BluesKaj> Tesssa, yes, if you just do a normal update and upgrade afterwards
<cpp_> geekphreak: did you disappear ? :-)
<dakira> Dr_Willis: hm. that removes all of it. I'll ask the devs to add a switch somewhere.
<cpp_> geekphreak: .... lost in Fullscreen-mode ;-) he he
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: you said yuo were going to a cave for a week after the release ;)
<sharperguy> Is it possible to set my default 'chat' client to pidgin rather than empathy?
<lorenzo> hi, what is the command to find out the model of my video card?
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: depends whats in the file, if its source you will need to compile it
<edi_99> omac: Ive added jaunty to the repositories and installed it from apt... it works :)
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: PPAs are good as it gives a good way to remove it as it will appear in software centre et al
<edi_99> omac: and thank you very much for your help
<omac> Yeah get this...I tried to get empathy connected to irc, but the default image had no menu item for irc.  I immediately installed pidgin after wasting time with empathy looking for irc.
<ActionParsnip> omac: +1
<omac> thank you action parsnip.
<enter_name> ActionParsnip: no its not source, ppas are good but i want to avoid adding other suppositories that dont come off my dns server, because my dns server is unmetered when i download from them
<arand> omac: Yes, on first setup empathy will not supply an IRC account option, partly since the developers admit that it's a poor irc client.
 * patdk-wk wonders how you download from an dns server
<jken146> enter_name: Don't use any suppositories without consulting a doctor!
<arand> omac: http://rww.dreamwidth.org/6196.html
<omac> arand: Ok I'll read it right now.
<enter_name> jken146: who is linuxs doctor? dr watson just didnt cut it for me on windows
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: then you can extract it in /opt and symlink the binary to a file in /usr/bin then you will need to manually make the menu item, if you want to upgrade the version you will need to strip it all out and redo which is a waste of time when the ppa gets updated it will update the whole system for you automagically, you will also need to manually see if a newer version is out.
<ActionParsnip> jken146: made me laugh too :D
<fdrake> I have a bluetooth question, regarding a change from 9.10 to 10.04.  I have two bluetooth keyboards of the same type (in different offices), but I seem to only be able to pair with one at a time.  When I move to the other office, I have to explicitly drop the pairing with one keyboard and pair with the other.  9.10 let me keep two pairings active, and would use whichever keyboard was available.
<ActionParsnip> enter_name: its a repository too, i suggest you look at what a suppository is
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  my Man-cave :) the basement
<The_ManU_212> hi
<enter_name> ActionParsnip: I added the suppository but it didnt turn up in ubuntu software centre, i know i know, suppository is funnier tho
<The_ManU_212> everytime i open a xterm with alt+f2 i start in a fodler which is not my homefodler how to change this back to ~
<tdn> I just choose to Upgrade to 10.04 LTS, when the upgrade notification appeared. Now it has been hanging still on the same line for several hours: Preparing to replace portmap 6.0-10ubuntu2 (using .../portmap_6.0.0-1ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<ascheel> tdn: it is safe to click the 'cancel' button and start it over if that's you're concern.
<tdn> It is 53% done, ETA 31 minutes. But nothing happens. Is there any way I can see what is going on?
<tdn> ascheel, it is?
<tdn> ascheel, how can I be sure?
<enter_name> ActionParsnip: its not turning up anywhere, thanks anyway tho
<tdn> ascheel, because that is my concern.
<Pici> ascheel: er, no its not.  Its safe to cancel during the download process, but not necesarily during the install process.
<tdn> ascheel, hmm.... There IS no Cancel button.
<chid_> heya, just curious how I disable update manager from showing up all the time, and also how to set brightness from command line (or just set it low on boot)
<tdn> Pici, it is beyond download.
<ausr> Sending keys to keyserver.ubuntu.com and "couldn't connect to host",?
<ascheel> tdn: ah, then if there's no cancel, then you're past where I thought.
<nyck143435tmp> Hello, people. I just updated to Karmic using apt-get and dpkg (to solve some conflicts). Of course, I updated repositories before, including PPA. Now I how not working dbus+upstart (I assume, dbus should start first). I can't write to forums, because software, I used to store passwords, is not available now (I am using LiveCD). Need any help.
<nyck143435tmp> Name me simple Nykeej :D
<jadakren> Dr_Willis, are you aware of any way to log a users actions (ie when they enter, create a folder or file etc) regardless of whether they are local interactive users or remote login users ?
<tdn> This is the process that hangs: root     16992  0.0  0.0   3520  1048 pts/7    S+   11:15   0:00                          \_ stop portmap
<nyck143435tmp> Sory for long name
<ChogyDan> tdn: you can check the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade to see if there is anything there
<omac> arand:  ok, so empathy does have irc ability in it, but not in the initial wizard menus.  Also, it seems according to the article empathy has some irc useability issues not present in either pidgin or xchat(non-gnome).  I'm not a gnome-xchat lover, but I've grown to love pidgin.
<Pici> tdn: You could take a look at /var/log/dpkg.log and/or the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<tdn> I just tried stopping portmap manually with /etc/init.d/portmap stop, but that didnt help.
<tachiro> <browsing around for it> hmm, is there a simple way to bind the system monitor to a key?
<tdn> ChogyDan, there are several files in there. What to look for?
<nyck143435tmp> Or better, nycktmp
<Oer> !resetpanels | Oer
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<duffydack> Why is there no option to Unmount a usb drive upon right click.  There are only safe remove/eject which disables the device completely so I cant actually work with it with tools like fdisk or mkfs
<ChogyDan> tdn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager#Debugging Procedures
<chid_> /proc/acpi/video/VGA doesn't exist by the way
<tdn> Pici, last line in dpkg.log: 2010-05-04 11:15:47 status half-configured portmap 6.0-10ubuntu2
<Mcl0vin> hey guys, i have downloaded a 7.26GB DVD in iso format , but when extract it , it is only 2MB wtf...anyone know what could the problem be
<jrib> tachiro: I believe compiz ccsm has some keybinding facility.  Otherwise, use gconf-editor or xbindkeys
<tdn> Mcl0vin, why would you extract it?
<tdn> Mcl0vin, the iso should be burned to a dvd.
<Mcl0vin> i don't have a 7GB dvd
<jrib> Mcl0vin: how are you "extracting" it?
<tdn> Mcl0vin, then download the CDROM iso instead?
<chid_> bah, irssi so hard to use, when so many people are talking :o
 * chid_ loves his guis :)
<jadakren> Mcl0vin, then why download it ?
<tdn> Mcl0vin, or make a bootable USB?
<omac> duffydack:  that's a good observation.  I'm also confused by the difference between "unmount" and "safely remove drive".  Shouldn't both of these be the same?
<jrib> !quietirssi | chid_
<ubottu> chid_: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<chid_> thanks
<Brae> is it possible to setup software raid on ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<chid_> Brae: sure it must be possible
 * chid_ just installed 9.04
<Brae> any ideas?
<duffydack> omac, there used to be an umount as well, in karmic and also in a beta1 install of lucid which is kept upto date.. yet a fresh install of lucid does not give the option
<fdrake> omac: unmount is a per-filesystem operation, and safely-remove is a per-device operation (possibly multiple mounted filesystems).
<chid_> there's a RAID howto on tldp
<duffydack> omac, fdrake all I wanna do is unmount the fs, not remove the whole device.
<Pici> tdn: Are their nfs mounts mounted and in-use at the moment?
<duffydack> omac, fdrake I guess I`ll make do with terminal umount /media/whatever
<Qwerty_Poliku> I have a problem with my new Ubuntu 10.04 install. Everytime I start up the theme changes to "Clearlooks". I can change most of it back but open folder windows remain in that theme.
<fdrake> duffydack: That would do.  I don't use a lot of the GUI stuff for that myself.
<tdn> Pici, not in use at this moment, but there are unused nfs mounts.
<jrib> Qwerty_Poliku: can you reproduce the behavior with a freshly created new user?
<tdn> Pici, no nfs is mounted though.
<Qwerty_Poliku> I have no tried yet. I will go do that.
<amabo> something appears to be wrong with my menu buttons (across all themes) and I can't figure out what it is - anyone know? http://imgur.com/0fFr1.png
<Brae> chid_: thanks ill have a look
<omac> fdrake:  Then it should say that instead:  "unmount this filesystem only"  and "unmount all filesystems on this drive".
<jure64> how do I turn on ubuntu automatic updates, not only security updates, but ALL updates, do be done daily? there's a file somewhere I can edit. which is it?
<chid_> 1
<fdrake> omac: Perhaps, though that doesn't address the device-disconnection aspect of safely-remove.
<Pici> tdn: is portmap running currently?
<dakira> jure64: just a sec.. I know what you mean..
<tdn> Pici, yes.
<omac> fdrake:  yeah, I'm a terminal user too, I just use mount, sync, sync and umount too.
<tdn> Pici, should I kill -9 it?
<Pici> tdn: Try it
<dakira> jure64: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<Brae> the only tuts for raid are how to do it for command line while installing server, i need to do it for desktop
<duffydack> omac, fdrake for me, safely remove turns off the device, stops power to it, while eject just umounts it while still being given power , but is still not available to the system anymore via /dev/sdX
<omac> The "unmount/safely remove drive" has been confusing for me, but you just clarified it.  Thanks.
<NightTail> hmm i was wondering if there was a way to boost ram for linux but using a usb device as a set of ram?
<NightTail> but= by even
<tdn> Pici, ok. Now the upgrade continued. Thanks!
<Pici> tdn: weird, but good
<tdn> Pici, I was not sure if it was safe to just kill it.
<duffydack> omac, fdrake, There is no Unmount option anymore, while there is for the beta1 updated lucid... Odd.
<dakira> jure64: this gives you back the old behavior of the update-manager. configure the rest in the software settings (e.g. if you want them to be installed automatically)
<rambo3> I dislike  hindus , that is all
<jure64> dakira, there's a file in /etc, i think, which you need to uncomment a line to unlock full auto-update capability
<fdrake> duffydack: That's unfortunate; there should be an eject option for all filesystems, IMO.
<omac> All in all, 10.04 is snappier than the 9.10 and I thought that couldn't be beaten.  Congrats.  Ubuntu and Linux devs are amazing!
<fdrake> Anyone have any ideas regarding my bluetooth quandry, described above at 08:59:16?
<duffydack> Anyone using the empathy from ppa?  Does it do metacontacts yet?
<Brae> is there a guide to setting up RAID using ubuntu desktop 10.04?
<Poliku> So, I tested my theme problem with another user and it doesn't occur. How do I fix it on my account?
<jrib> !raid | Brae
<ubottu> Brae: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fdrake> pidgin does metacontacts.
<Brae> i been to those jrib
<duffydack> fdrake, i know, but I thought i`d give empathy another look maybe.. not impressed at all so far
<jrib> Brae: so use them :)
<Brae> but they are all say to do it while installing server
<fdrake> empathy is good to use when waiting for pidgin to install.  :-)
<duffydack> fdrake, just trying to 'get onboard' with telepathy :)
<jrib> Brae: no they aren't.  You need to actually read them.  From the first link: If you're building a desktop then you need the "Alternate" install CD for Ubuntu.
<dakira> jure64: nope.. what I wrote does it. Change the gconf setting and enable autoupdate in the settings. works for me.
<Brae> jrib, alternate??
<jrib> Brae: open the first link, it explains
<azi`> after I've updated my ubuntu laptop I can't use my external monitor. the LCD monitor has a blurred picture afteR I plug it in
<Brae> jrib: hmm, crap... gonna have to dl another distro just to get raid working? linux is damn confusing..
<azi`>  /names
<jrib> Brae: it's the same distro, just a different installer.  I don't know whether raid can be setup easily using the desktop cd or not
<myxomatosis> Hi, I am looking for a way to kickstart a xen domU using lucid.  I am able to boot using the install vmlinuz and initrd but they appear to be missing the xen network and disk modules.  Is there another initrd for this purpose?
<temon> what the best movie player for playing .iso dvd file?
<PratterFak> is there anyway to get the xbox 360 to see the new 10.04?
<jrib> temon: the best one is the one you like the most
<myxomatosis> temon: vlc is quite good
<BluesKaj> temon, try vlc
<omac> fdrake:  hcitool scan, and then place something like in your .bashrc/.profile:  hidd --connect deviceaddrForkeyboard1;hidd --connect deviceaddrForkeyboard2;
<Brae> jrib: well this is just for a home server, and windows is a little aoyying with a few small things, but might be ultimatly easier for me, due to lack of linux knowlege
<Brae> jrib: annoying*
<NightTail> hmm so is that a no?
<temon> I try vlc but I cant choose the menu..
<NightTail> hmm i was wondering if there was a way to boost ram for linux by using a usb thumbdrive as a set of ram?
<jrib> Brae: depends on what you want to do I guess.  Most things are easy, and when they aren't it's usually a matter of spending 5 minutes reading some documentation
<temon> dvd menu...
<fdrake> omac: Thanks!  I'll try that.
<myxomatosis> NightTail: you could use it as swap, but that would probably wind up slowing you down alot
<Dr_Willis> temon:  odd. I use vlc to play dvd iso files all the time
<Brae> jrib: and a whole bunch mroe time and bandwidth on distros
<NightTail> hmm alright
<frostschutz> NightTail, "boost" and "usb" usually do not belong in the same sentence :)
<jrib> Brae: hmm?
<NightTail> i am running a vm and was hoping to find a way to give my vm a bit more power
<jasg> i have problem to enable desktop effects in lucid?, I have an intel video card...
<guntbert> NightTail: as usb is lower than hard disk -- no gain there
<temon> Dr_Willis: odd???
<Dr_Willis> temon:  yes. I play dvd iso files all the time.
<bondiblueos9> after upgrading to server 10.04, the boot fails with the messages about plymouth-splash (752) and ureadahead-other (760) (765) terminating with status 1, 4, and 4
<Dr_Willis> temon:  i use vlc to test the dvd isos i make with devede
<domcyrus> I'm getting ADDRCONF wlan0 link is not ready
<Dr_Willis> temon:  gnome-mplayer can also play dvd iso files
<domcyrus> I tried to restart networking
<Brae> jrib: i think ill just stick with windows till i get some proper in person help with linux, thanks for your help though. ^.^
<domcyrus> with all the shiny new upstart way
<jrib> Brae: ok
<temon> Dr_Willis: devede?? what it is??
<domcyrus> without any luck
<azi`> i am asking that again.. after update of my latop I can't use my external monitor anymore.. after Iplug it in the picture is blurred.. any clue what could that be?
<Brae> jrib: cheers
<Dr_Willis> temon:  a video -> dvd  tool
<CloudLevi> I have a little problem. When I leave my Karmic Koala notebook on, it WILL fall into screensaver...but the screen NEVER turns off like it should, which means Matrix code just keeps playing throughout the night. It shuts off when I close the screen, but for some reason it gets hot...even with the hard-drive spin down enabled!!! How do I fix this?
<domcyrus> does someone has any idea how to resolve this
<domcyrus> ?
<guntbert> !enter | domcyrus
<ubottu> domcyrus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<peppo> anyone here with performance/link/load stability problems with iwlagn wireless and have a solution? -backports didn't have any effect...
<domcyrus> guntbert: thanks
<omac> NightTAil:  I actually thought about that when I was looking into buying a ps2/ps3 and installing linux on it.  USB1.0 is freakin' slow compared ram on a motherboard.  The write times are atrocious. USB2.0 are bearable if you're patient, but still crap.  USB might be interesting but won't compare to DDR3 RAM.  It's all objective though, if you're patient and you have old hardware and you really want to at least run something unbearably slow, then it could be yo
<temon> Dr_Willis: i use vlc but I cant choose the dvd menu and select a language...
<Dr4g> Hey guys if chmod 770 converted to umask becomes 007, what does 775 get converted to ?
<wildbat> Dr4g, 002
<guntbert> NightTail: why don't you give you VM more RAM to use?
<darine> qq
<guntbert> *your
<jrib> Dr4g: subtract from 777
<CloudLevi> Guntbert: I have a little problem. When I leave my Karmic Koala notebook on, it WILL fall into screensaver...but the screen NEVER turns off like it should, which means Matrix code just keeps playing throughout the night. It shuts off when I close the screen, but for some reason it gets hot...even with the hard-drive spin down enabled!!! How do I fix this?
<Wel> BOM dia
<johnny_> bestaat er een hoofd menu in xubuntu
<Dr4g> jrIb - TY
<Aw0L> is there a way to run the text-based installer from the standard live CD? (10.4)
<guntbert> CloudLevi: I saw your question before - but alas I have answer for you - sorry
<insigne> bando de come vaca vao usa windows seus merda
<guntbert> *no answer
<Oer> johnny_, join #ubuntu-nl
<CloudLevi> *sigh* thanks anyway, guntbert
<guntbert> !br | insigne
<ubottu> insigne: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Segfault> No doubt many have asked, but can anyone provide help with the rt2870sta driver being slow as hell and not working with wpa?
<peppo> anyone here with performance/link/load stability problems with iwlagn wireless and have a solution? -backports didn't have any effect...
<CloudLevi> To the forums =/
<zulgaban> once i upgrade from ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 (server) & my hylafax server went dead (can't answer incoming fax) with a kernel oops!/panic error. any ideas?
<RookieStar> hi, all
<Segfault> Hey RookieStar
<Segfault> zulgaban: Any more information than that?
<sirninja> I get an annoying beep from my laptop. It's from the sound card going into powersave mode. How do I disable powersave for my soundcard?
<RookieStar> hi, Segfault. im running ubuntu 10.04, it's rly cool. but now i got a prob: it dont let me put in passwd when login, it just login by itself
<zulgaban> segfault: i don't have it right now. have to get back to the office XD
<Segfault> Sounds like you told it to auto log when you installed.
<RookieStar> im a newbie of linux. and i've found ubuntu is rly fantastic
<sirninja> RookieStar: go to administration -> login screen
<Segfault> zulgaban: Ah! That happens.
<RookieStar> sirninja: OH! ic that! thank u so much!
<zulgaban> my boss told me this: if it ai't broken, don't fix it XD
<zulgaban> *ain't
<airtonix> zulgaban, where's the fun in that ?
 * airtonix sees something that could be improved...
<Segfault> zulgaban: Clearly your boss doesn't have the stomach for tinkering! lol
<zulgaban> yeah. my boss is an asshole
<sirninja> Speaking of tinkering. Does anybody know what config file I need to edit to disable powersave on my sound card? I think it has to do with pulse audio
<zulgaban> he has this mail server that runs on clamav ver 0.88 (very log time ago)
<RookieStar> ok, thanks guys, c'ya!
<seismicmike> Is there a room specifically dedicated to the gnomehamster applet?
<Segfault> sirninja: I'm checking for it now.
<Segfault> seismicmike: whats the problem?
<seismicmike> Not a problem so much, I'm just curious if anyone has developped any type of add on that would provide custom fields or whatever
<sirninja> Segfault: thanks. In karmic, it was /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.. That doesn't fix it anymore, so I have a feeling it's pulse audio telling it to do it now
<seismicmike> like I have the Category and Name, which I'm using as Client and Project, but I'd like to also be able to get more details and track specific tasks.
<Segfault> sirninja: Is it just making a popping?
<seismicmike> Also sometimes I do support and I have a support ticket number associated with that
<seismicmike> I just don't know if there's an add on or something that would do that... it'd be nice if there was
<Segfault> seismicmike: Its been a while since I've used it. Hang tight a sec
<sirninja> it's a beep I can only hear when I have headphones in (which is a lot). It happens 10 seconds after audio has stopped or right when I play something after it has been in powersave mode
<Segfault> Yeah, its pulse.
<acicula> sirninja, whats your laptop brand?
<MacB> Argh... Yet again proving my point of Linux still not being suitable for use by "normal" people (me considering myself quite a nerd...)
<sirninja> acicula: it's a dell studio 1555
<MacB> I'm trying to get Ubuntu onto a White Macbook, and it is just seeming impossible :S
<acicula> hmm then i dont know
<MacB> Boots up, see the purple screen, after that a blinkin underline ( _ ) and then just some randomness before the disk stops spinning and everything stopping....
<frostschutz> hm, in bash, how do I get all upper case files? [A-Z]* and [a-z]* for some reason include both upper and lower case...
<sirninja> MacB: I know exactly what you mean, but if you purchase a laptop with linux in mind, you usually get pretty lucky.
<Segfault> MacB: In the boot options add nomodset
<acicula> mod or mode?
<datacrusher> hello everyone, after updating from 9 to 10 i lost my network manager and all means of getint online. any clues?
<john_25> Hi ! teamviewer has linux version. But i do not understand if it is works with wine ? or it has dab package ? http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx it has tar.gz package. teamviewer is not open-source but how it has tar.gz file ?
<jrib> frostschutz: well [A-Z]* means a letter between A-Z followed by anything
<MacB> nomodset? Err... Where should I put that? I mean I get no input before it freezes
<Segfault> MacB: sorry nomodeset
<patdk-wk> jrib, no it doesn't
<frostschutz> ah, LC_COLLATE=C does it...
<acicula> MacB, hold shift during boot, you get a menu
<MacB> How do I add the boot options?
<MacB> AIght
<jrib> patdk-wk: I believe it does.  What do you think it does?
<MacB> ANd just nomodeset
<patdk-wk> it means an upper case letter from 0 to inf
<MacB> Anything else I should consider?
<frostschutz> thanks
<Segfault> MacB: That will almost certainly cure the issue. I've seen it a few times now.
<MacB> k, luvya, be back here and whining in like 2min if it doesn't ;D
<sirninja> Segfault:Did you figure out what config file I need to poke around in?
<acicula> there a re a few lines, use arrows to move, e to edit a line, look for the one that says kernel and just add it
<MacB> And oh yeh, can Ubuntu install just create a grub bootloader or what ever on a mac just as easily as it knows what to do on a "PC"?
<kim__> is there any function like ctrl-alt-del in ubuntu10.04?
<jrib> frostschutz: easiest way imo is to just use find
<jrib> kim__: why?
<Segfault> sirninja: Still looking for it. Seems to be the one you mentioned. Unless its a different issue.
<Segfault> MacB: yup
<MacB> k :)
<airtonix> MacB, "" <MacB> Argh... Yet again proving my point "" this is bordering on trollbait...
<Segfault> MacB: Its all the same hardware
<kim__> jrib: some times the system freezes.. Can move the mouse, but cant click on anything..
<MacB> airtonix, ye I know, but did get peoples attention :P
<jrib> kim__: you can get to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1
<MacB> And the last Ubuntu was my first one I've missed since starting with Ubuntu on Breezy (back then as just a toying around one) and now been living only with my laptop abroad for quite some time, and just haven't had the time to fight this through
<airtonix> MacB, yes and i understand you might be frustrated and i also understand you realise that the laptop manufacturer itself is not totally without cause here.
<dmg>  #ruby
<MacB> airtonix, definitely not!
<airtonix> MacB, so last one you tried on this laptop was breezy ?
<MacB> I mean Ubuntu already supports way more than I could have guessed from just a few years back
<MacB> Not on this laptop
<MacB> This laptop is quite new and only has got OSX on it
<econdude> howdy. When I press ctrl-alt-f#, I bring up a terminal (good thing!) but don't know how to exit from said terminal without a restart (bad thing!). What is the secret?
<Segfault> sirninja: You modified the alsa-base.conf file?
<ChogyDan> !tty | econdude
<ubottu> econdude: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<sirninja> Segfault: yes
<MacB> On my main comp (back home, far far away) I've been running Ubuntus forever :P
<airtonix> MacB, ok. i understand that the macs have something called EFI on them which does the job of a bios... i dont know much about it do you ?
<econdude> !tty
<MacB> Yup
<MacB> Aware of that
<p1und3r> hey anyone get forced to check disk and just hang there forever?
<econdude> ChogyDan Thanks much
<radhika> I am thinking of switching to arch linux, coz of the lighter interface.. any reasons why I should stick to ubuntu?
<Segfault> sirninja: Well, I'm not sure honestly. Did you restart alsa after?
<airtonix> MacB, where does it live on the hard-drive ?
<MacB> And well, if this isn't working in some time, I'm off to the hackerspace here in Vienna to ask for some livehelp there :)
<sirninja> Segfault: yeah. I'll try again though
<MacB> airtonix, the "bios" thing?
<guntbert> !ot | radhika
<ubottu> radhika: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Segfault> radhika: Xubuntu is great if you need something lighter.
<MacB> Not completely sure, haven't actually had to play around with that ever...
<airtonix> MacB, yeah
<radhika> alright
<MacB> airtonix, I suggest wikipedia/google ;)
<MacB> Sorry for the answer, but I have no clue
<p1und3r> is there a way i can skip this force check that doesnt end in 10.04?
<MacB> I would hope not on the HDD but on the mobo or smthn...
<jrib> patdk-wk: not in bash
<MacB> But, gonna try jamming shift down at startup and writing nomodeset ;)
<MacB> brb
<NightTail> anyone know a good app or two for managing touch screen laptops?
<NightTail> like to configure buttons on the stylis
<guntbert> MacB: its the right shift key, not the left one
<Segfault> Anyone here running into trouble with the rt2870sta drivers not working with wpa?
<rdg> I just upgraded to lucid, and now I'm getting prompted every 5 seconds to grant/reject access for my bluetooth mouse
<airtonix> NightTail, you mean apart from the app already provided in system > preferences > mouse ?
<bokenrosie> Hello, I'm looking for help finding "Display" in Ubunto 10.04.
<ChogyDan> bokenrosie: monitor
<airtonix> rdg, sorry i
<NightTail> O.O i wondered where it was hidding. Thanks airtonix
<airtonix> rdg, >< mistype
<AryanA> hi, how can i port forward my router for sshing via internet?
<airtonix> NightTail, it might not work for you if the touchscreen interface is not synaptics compatiable
<kahen> did Lucid break gedit-latex-plugin?!
<AnxiousNut> hey does anybody know what composing_manager in metacity exactly do?
<airtonix> kahen, did you remove it and reinstall it ?
<airtonix> AnxiousNut, basic compositing
<bokenrosie> Thanks ChogyDan, that brings up something from NVIDIA that is nowhere near as nice as Display, and seems to reset itself when I reboot.
<datacrusher> anyone can help me getting my network back on 10.04? im clueless
<Segfault> datacrusher: What seems to be the trouble?
<ChogyDan> bokenrosie: don't use the grapihcs card tool
<kahen> airtonix: okay... is that necessary?
<AryanA> can anyone help me with port forwarding?
<jaclinuxhelp> i have a problem upgrading my system, i've got 'error procesing linux-libc-dev_2.6.32-22.33_i486.deb , cant create /usr/include/drm-linux-libc/drm.h.dpkg-new while procesing /usr/include/drm/drm.h: File or directory does not exists' any ideas on how to proceed ?
<koltroll> Is there a way to do a secure empty trash in ubuntu?
<kahen> airtonix: apt-get autoremove --purge, right?
<airtonix> kahen, only if you run apps that require it. http://wapedia.mobi/en/Compositing_window_manager
<bokenrosie> Hey look, it's there.  I'll try rebooting and see if it stays that way.
<datacrusher> Segfault, i got no network manager on gnome, cant connect via cabled or wireless. Iv updated from 9.10 to 10.04, tested before with 10 desktop boot everything was fine, updated from this very cd
<rdg> what's the keyboard shortcut to bring up the 'start menu' equivalent
<bokenrosie> Thanks for your help.
<datacrusher> now i got no network, no eth, no wifi, no 3g nothing
<maco> rdg: alt+f1
<airtonix> kahen, ugh mistype
<lukibeni> hy all
<airtonix> AnxiousNut, http://wapedia.mobi/en/Compositing_window_manager
<Segfault> datacrusher: open a terminal for me sudo Networkmanager
<airtonix> kahen, correct.
<lukibeni> van valaki magyar? :D
<guntbert> !hu | lukibeni
<ubottu> lukibeni: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<otswim> if in a script run.sh i have a simple command for instance "calling program" and i want that run.sh arg1 arg2 arg3 calls "calling program arg1 arg2 arg3" for an arbitrary amount of arguments, how can i write this?
<onetinsoldier> jaclinuxhelp: why are you trying to install that? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Segfault> datacrusher: sorry sudo NetworkManager
<jrib> otswim: try #bash
<guntbert> Segfault: tell to use gksudo
<datacrusher> Segfault, warning networkmanager is already running
<Segfault> guntbert: Right sorry
<jaclinuxhelp> onetinsoldier: i'm upgrading karmic koala to lucid lynx
<Segfault> datacrusher: Its not displaying an icon uptop?
<onetinsoldier> jaclinuxhelp: that's probably not the right version of the package for your ubuntu installation is my frist thought
<datacrusher> Segfault, no
<Vigo> radhika: Have you looked at Lubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jaclinuxhelp> onetinsoldier, how can i dont some kind of "cleanup" of packages with problems ?
<onetinsoldier> jaclinuxhelp: Kamic is 9.04?
<onetinsoldier> jaclinuxhelp: Karmic* is 9.04?
<datacrusher> Segfault, iv tryed adding a notification area, but nothing is in it
<guntbert> onetinsoldier: 9.10
<Segfault> datacrusher: try gksudo NetworkManager restart
<onetinsoldier> guntbert: roger
<NightTail> that sucked
<datacrusher> Segfault, same error
<NightTail> is there a good app to monitor system temp?
<datacrusher> networkmanager is already running
<ChogyDan> datacrusher: have you tried nm-applet?
<Segfault> datacrusher: What is the result of ifconfig?
<airtonix> jaclinuxhelp, if you have /home on a seperate partition i would just do a clean install overwriting the system partition.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, can someone help me with my edimax (ralink) usb dongle? It is recognised out of the box in lucid, but the connection lasts some 5 seconds then it drops and does not reconnect anymore
<datacrusher> Segfault, i got eth0 and lo
<datacrusher> no ip assigned
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I already tried the latest compat-wireless drivers both from ubuntu and from the official site
<datacrusher> ChogyDan, no, how do i do that?
<ChogyDan> datacrusher: its a command
<Segfault> datacrusher: Silly question but your ethernet cable is plugged in?
<jaclinuxhelp> onetinsoldier, yes 9.04 is  KK
<datacrusher> Segfault, yes
<isurit> hello world
<airtonix> jaclinuxhelp, Karmic Koala is actually 9.10
<tyrosine> datacrusher: did you boot with the ethernet cable plugged in?
<ianloic> argh, so my key input is feeling super laggy and drops keystrokes. plus event/1 takes 30-60% of cpu. where should I ask? how can I debug?
<lucida_> Hi, Suddenly my wireless is disabled and wlan0 is not ready, don't know whether this is related to the latest lucid updates
<airtonix> jaclinuxhelp, Jaunty Jackalope is 9.04
<sz0> Hi.  I'm trying to install 10.4 with a pen drive.  I've copied hd-media image to the pen drive and the kubuntu netbook iso file.  When I get to loading installer components from iso it fails to copy files from CD-ROM, although the iso is mounted to /cdrom.  Where does it look for CD-ROM?
<underdev> hi, i accidently just wrote over my .emacs file- is there anything that i can do besides jump off a bridge?
<radhika> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on Dell XPS m1530, often on booting I get WLAN in deep sleep, and then the WLAN doesn't work, I have to always boot a couple of times to get it to start, Any ideas on what the problem maybe
<Segfault> datacrusher: lol As I said silly question, do you know how to kill network manager's process?
<sz0> underdev: do you have a .emacs~ file?
<outer_space> I just did an update/restart and my eth0 stopped working, how do I fix this?
<zenta> hello all , i have this issue # lilo Fatal: Cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf
<tyrosine> underdev: jump off a cliff?
<onetinsoldier> jaclinuxhelp: tell us what the following command says.... lsb_release -a
<jaclinuxhelp> airtonix, you're right
<jrib> underdev: recover from your backups ideally...
<outer_space> is there a way to 'un update' a buggy update?
<airtonix> jaclinuxhelp, i know it might not help much at this point but i would recommend that you'
<jaclinuxhelp> how can i boot in runlevel 3? i ve upgraded, and not my machine gets stuck on GDM, no mouse movement, no keyboard reaction...
<jrib> !downgrade | outer_space
<ubottu> outer_space: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sz0> outer_space: it's called downgrade
<airtonix> jaclinuxhelp, that your future installations of linux have their / on one partition and the /home on another
<rdg> anyone have any thoughts on why Ubuntu keeps asking me to grant/reject access to my bluetooth mouse?
<jrib> jaclinuxhelp: select "recovery mode" from the grub menu
<outer_space> i just want to roll back the update that just killed my ethernet
<jaclinuxhelp> jrib, where is the grub menu
<outer_space> or fix the ethernet
<jrib> jaclinuxhelp: hold shift while booting
<charley> hi, I'm wondering how I 'increase output speed' for console programs
<lucida_> airtonix, why is it useful to have home in its own partition?
<charley> it seems like after increasing the resolution of the console things move slower
<rdg> frame buffer is slower than the general graphics modes
<sz0> charley: you can change your terminal at bare minimum
<incorrect> after upgrading my laptop my nvidia binary drive has stopped working, the hardware detect tool doesn't seem to be able to locate my nvidia card,  i don't think i have all the packages required, can anyone tell me which ones i need on my system?
<charley> sz0: how do I do that
<ChogyDan> charley: I like to pipe the output to a text file
<airtonix> lucida_, because when you want to reinstall the operating system (new or same version) you only need to overwrite the system partition and tell the partitioing stage of the installer to mount your /home partition as the mountpoint /home
<charley> or increase frame buffer
<charley> ChogyDan: too much typing for every command
<charley> and irssi for example
<outer_space> is anyone else having their eth0 killed by a lucid update this morning?
<charley> takes ages to load the nicklist ;
<airtonix> lucida_, clean install is much better than dist-upgrade
<charley> also, I'm wondering how I configure apt-get
<User123> how come I cannot send any messages in channel #screen?
<charley> it seems like some program is always running after I run apt-get install
<onetinsoldier> i never upgrade myself. i always install new os clean
<sz0> charley: are you using X11 or teletype?
<charley> sz0: x11
<charley> I think
<jaclinuxhelp> my X always boots without keyboard or access reaction
<lucida_> airtonix, I got your point but I can also copy the /home and cp it again back but yours is a bit easier ;)
<charley> jaclinuxhelp: I'm sure you canchange that
<zenta> hello all, any body know how to install lilo ?
<_tsolox_> how can a sudoer know what commands he is allowed to do under sudo?
<bilo> ghgh
<rdg> can anyone tell me where this magical bluetooth access list is that's blocking my mouse?
<sz0> charley: then check other terminals like rxvt, they could be faster than xterm and maybe gnome-terminal or what ever you use
<charley> oh
<MacB> Hi again :)
<charley> no I'm using tty
<charley> sorry =P
<sz0> charley: then you're not in X11 :)
<MacB> I can't say I don't have "any" input, but I basically don't have any input...
<charley> yeah, I got confused
<charley> after I googled teletype
<charley> then realised tty = teletype
<jrib> _tsolox_: sudo -l
<bluespark> hello! I would like to completely switch off internal LCD display and siwtch only external on vga port ... i have toshiba laptop and using external monitor attached to vga port. when I connect external monitor then  booth internal LCD and external displaying working at the same time. I woul like to completely switch off the internal LCD and make external working only... any idea apreciated? thank
<charley> on another computer googling :p
<sz0> charley: :)
<charley> oh
<Segfault> MacB: Welcome back. Any luck?
<MacB> I mean I get the "jam the shift button down to get to the bootoptions thing" but after that it asks me "Load boot graphics y/n: y"
<charley> sz0:  is there a way to set default brightness?
<MacB> But I have absolutely no input
<charley> it sets it to max every time I boot
<Take0n> hello folks
<airtonix> bluespark, video chipset ?
<_tsolox_> jrib: thanks..
<lucida_> Segfault, I see some one asked you about networking problem, is it that wireless stopped working like mine, is there a bug?
<sz0> charley: check console-setup package and its /etc/default/console-setup file and of course its documentation files if any
<psusi> has anyone managed to buy a dell laptop with Ubuntu installed?
<charley> mm
<MacB> The built in laptop keyboard quite clearly isn't recognized (except that it has to be since it gets the shift button to take me to the boot options? Right?
<bluespark> airtonix: I will check...just a moment
<airtonix> bluespark, it's something you should include in your intial request for help
<MacB> Also tried with a USB Logitech KB which wasn't found either, I think, or well, went to the same thing....
<MacB> Recognized the shift key but nothing else...
<charley> hmm okay sz0
<charley> thanks
<sz0> charley: you welcome
<sz0> Hi.  I'm trying to install 10.4 with a pen drive.  I've copied hd-media image to the pen drive and the kubuntu netbook iso file.  When I get to loading installer components from iso it fails to copy files from CD-ROM, although the iso is mounted to /cdrom.  Where does it look for CD-ROM?
<ChogyDan> MacB: how far does the boot process go?
<krishnaLahoti> ubuntu 10.04 rocks!!!!
<MacB> ChogyDan, until "load boot options y/n: y"
<airtonix> sz0, question: from your description it sounds like you're not using the usb-boot-disk app ?
<sz0> airtonix: i don't have it
<incorrect> ah there we go
<ChogyDan> MacB: was that every time?
<MacB> I have no input at all so that's as far as I can get it
 * charley can't find any documentation
<MacB> Well, if I dont' jam the shift key down I get right past the boot screen
<MacB> Or the purple thing with basiclly nothing on it
<charley> ah well.
<EzeQL> hi
<MacB> after it I get a blinkin _ and it just freezes
<MacB> Trying this on a white macbook
<bluespark> airtonix: "lspci"  gives GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<MacB> Some Mac incompatability shait here clearly
<EzeQL> i just did a "service /serviceName /start"
<sz0> charley: well check that configuration file, at least.. by the way what kind of brightness you meant for tty?
<airtonix> sz0, so you are trying to create a ubuntu usb-boot-disk on another linux variant ?
<Ubatroal> Hey, I'm a long time fedora user.. Can anyone explain to me why you use Ubuntu over it?
<airtonix> !ot | Ubatroal
<ubottu> Ubatroal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EzeQL> i just did a "service /serviceName /start" , how can i remove it?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<MacB> Anyone got any suggestions?
<grosroro> kikoo amigos
<sz0> airtonix: i did actually but there is a slight problem about reading the files in the iso file
<charley> sz0: I mean brightness
<charley> :( it's too bright
<charley> kills my battery
<charley> anyone else with GMA500?
<ChogyDan> MacB: have you tried getting to a terminal, al la, ctrl+alt+f1?   (sorry I don't know if macs can do that)
<datroubler> hello i cant use me microphon sins 10.4
<sz0> charley: oh.  then acpi is the way to go i think.  but i don't have any idea actually.
<MacB> Didn't try that, but yes, macs do (kind of) have those keys as well :D
<dhilip> hi.. i have a problem while installing ubuntu 10.04
<onetinsoldier> Ubatroal: well, distro's are always a personal preference thing. years and years ago, i started with red hat. then along came apt-get for debian, and that was it. i've used debian/ubuntu ever since
<mbruins> hi, i installed ubuntu but my dvd writer doesnt get reconized by any burning applications. any suggestion?
<charley> sz0: can't find it in acpi
<NightTail> bah
<ChogyDan> MacB: well, I would try that.  Then you can edit the grub config to just always show the boot menu.
<MacB> ChogyDan, even if I was to get it that far, I would definitely not have the balls to do a CL install while trying to keep dual boot! :D
<sz0> airtonix: i just need where the installer wants to read CD-ROM files from and point that place to /cdrom
<NightTail> alright i am guessing my system has a failsafe in it that causes it to restart in linux when it gets to hot. I need to disable it
<Wulfy> NightTail, id suggest sorting your heat issues first
<Hariharakadan> Hello, how do you get the Xbox 360 (wired) controller to work in Ubuntu 10.04? The only FAQ for this is outdated and leads to files that no longer exist anymore.
<ChogyDan> MacB: ah, are you just booting the livecd?
<MacB> Yes
<datroubler> hello i cant use me microphon since 10.4
<Wulfy> NightTail, as thermal shutdown is around 90 degrees if its running that hot i susspect you have a colling issue
<MacB> Trying to get it to install.... :/
<Wulfy> cooling^
<radhika> songbird or bashee?
<MacB> Sorry, I was here just like 5 min ago, should have abviously mentioned that again this time when joining
<NightTail> no its the laptop its known for heating up badly
<NightTail> i have cooling fans and everything else on it
<Wulfy> NightTail, indeed but if thermal shutdown is kicking in evidently there is a series problem
<Wulfy> you duel booting NightTail ?
<mbruins> i installed ubuntu but my dvd writer doesnt get reconized by any burning applications. any suggestion?
<MacB> ChogyDan, you reckon this guide would work just as well with the new one? http://fosswire.com/post/2009/3/how-to-ubuntu-810-on-white-macbook/
<jon_> hello @all. I have an asus laptop and tried to install ubuntu 10.04 now the fourth time. It always stoppes after the loading screen and a gray box appears. nothing happens. I already checked the checksum and tried cd, dvd and usb stick. can't find anything in the internet
<datacrusher> what have i missed?
<airtonix> sz0, sorry i have no idea how to manually do what unetbootin does
<sz0> airtonix: okay.  thanks :)
<EzeQL> i just did a "service /serviceName /start" , how can i remove it?
<onetinsoldier> well airtonix, i don't think Ubatroal will be considering switching to Ubuntu for the time being. you scared him off
<EzeQL> i just did a "service /serviceName /start" , how can i remove it?
<airtonix> onetinsoldier, mission accomplished. i think his name was a tell.
<ChogyDan> MacB: I dont know
<jon_> what am i doing wrong. has this happend to others too?
<airtonix> onetinsoldier, ubertroll.
<datroubler> hello i cant use me microphon since 10.4
<mbruins> i get no media found in any burning program. any suggestions?
<MacB> Well, worst case scenario, might end up having to repartition some things to get this stuff to work properly...
<onetinsoldier> airtonix: perhaps. you could very well be onto something there
<datacrusher> ChogyDan, i rebooted, on an older kernel and all worked
<onetinsoldier> airtonix: have to admit, i wondered about that a a little myself
<ChogyDan> MacB: those directions do seem somewhat generic.  If you have to install that EFI bootloader, that may not have changed.  Just make sure to have stuff backed up
<MacB> This computer has nothing I can't just reget from the internets
<MacB> :)
<MacB> And really nothing to back stuff up on... :P
<MacB> :
<MacB> ._."
<EzeQL> i just did a "service /serviceName /start" , how can i remove it?
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: replace 'start' with 'stop'?
<outer_space> I updated ubuntu just now and ethernet doesnt work, but on another computer it still does
<BluesKaj> EzeQL, remove or stop ?
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier BluesKaj , remove it
<tachiro> see? here we go again, panel and nautilus froze, so now i'm screwed until i restart, there's gotta be a way to resuscitate these programs without restarting everything
<outer_space> how do I make ethernet connect if it says no connection?
<BluesKaj> remove what exactly, EzeQL
<berl69> comment utiliser la console ?
<Bytehway> has anyone tried the word_count demo?
<ardantus> how i can clear httpd port setting then used with another aplication?
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: hmmm, perhaps you want to look at the 'update-rc.d' man page
<EzeQL> if i stop it , would it be removed from the services list?
<IdleOne> !fr | berl69
<ubottu> berl69: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Bytehway> maybe i'm off base here, but on pass 3, i'm expecting a result of 1000, but im getting 1246
<Bytehway> is there something wrong with it?
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, so my computer has started crashing when I try to use some games; it says that the GPU is hung. This did not happen in Karmic, under the exact same circumstances. lspci says that my display controller is "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"; the VGA compatible controller is the same
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: no would be the answer to your last question i believe.. if i understand it correctly
<sz0> airtonix: i remembered this way just works only with alternate version installation discs.  i am trying the kubuntu netbook version!  which is probably the same with desktop version and cannot be counted as an alternate version.  so no luck for me.  i need to use one of those tools.  sad but true. :)
<tachiro> oh i forgot to put it in the form of a question, is there a way to restart individual programs maybe from terminal?
<onetinsoldier> tachiro: yes. with the kill command.... man kill
<BluesKaj> tachiro, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start , if your desktop is frozen
<datroubler> hello i cant use me microphon since 10.4
<outer_space> is there a way to undo the last update without going to the previous distro?
<tachiro> blues/one: ok i'll try that
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier , i have a service calle serviceName
<EzeQL> which is invalid
<datacrusher> whats the current kernel version number?
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier :  service WowzaMediaServer stop          ===>   WowzaMediaServer: not running
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: roger
<EzeQL> but it is on the services list
<EzeQL> how can i remove it from there?
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: you look at the man page for 'update-rc.d'?
<EzeQL> that alias is pointing to a wrong file
<IdleOne> datacrusher: in Lucid 2.6.32-22
<administrateur__> hello everybody. I'm mounting a PDC samba ldap... and when I type net getlocalsid to verify if everything is OK I get an error message :s
<EzeQL> i dont have a idea of what update-rc.d is
<airtonix> sz0, ok i assume there is a reason why you are not using unetbootin or the ubuntu usb boot disk creator
<outer_space> I have to work on an eeepc today if I cant undo this update that broke my ethernet :(
<EzeQL> :) , newbie here.
<datacrusher> IdleOne, thanks
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: that's why you read the manual for it
<IdleOne> sure thing datacrusher
<EzeQL> is not there any easy way for just removing it?
<tachiro> ok so i put "nautilus kill" and got this:
<tachiro> (nautilus:25878): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<airtonix> tachiro, what are you trying to achieve ?
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, so my computer has started crashing when I try to use some games; it says that the GPU is hung. This did not happen in Karmic, under the exact same circumstances. lspci says that my display controller is "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"; the VGA compatible controller is the same.
<tachiro> restarting nautilus since it's frozen up now
<airtonix> tachiro, killall nautilus
<IdleOne> tachiro: killall nautilus
<tachiro> wow i had that backwards
<sz0> airtonix: first i didn't want to.  but i have to use right now because there is no other choice.  though when i'm gonna install alternate version to my desktop computer i'll do the iso file in a pen drive way and i'm sure it'll work.
<tachiro> ok trying that out
<IdleOne> tachiro: your way you were asking nautilus to commit murder :/
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: update-rc.d <service_name> remove
<tachiro> hahaha
<tachiro> haha
<tachiro> interesting
<tachiro> i'll keep that in mind
<FloodBot4> tachiro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> IdleOne, nautius is sociapathic ...
<armence> So, if I install a documentation package from synaptic, how am I expected to use it? Because it tends to provide no easy way to access it... Definitely no menu button...
<tachiro> omg that is not flooding
<tachiro> undue parking ticket
<tachiro> fine
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier => "pdate-rc.d: /etc/init.d/WowzaMediaServer exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)"
<BluesKaj> EzeQL, look in the various runlevels in etc/rc*d , substitute the runlevels from 1-5 in path where S is. then you can look for the offending script
<sllide> i want my close button on the right D:
<IdleOne> tachiro: X lines in Y time is a Enter key flood
<airtonix> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<sz0> airtonix: thanks anyway, i hope i can tell i succeeded it on desktop later :)
<rubbs> anyone here having trouble with an atheros AR8132 card and know how to fix it?
<sllide> thanks xD
<tachiro> ohh i see
<jarnos> How do you install ubuntu minimal to a usb stick as regular install? Only one stick and hd available.
<tachiro> gotta change my laugh patterns lol
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: update-rc.d -f <service_name> remove
<EzeQL> I'm a very noob linux user, playing with a produccion server :)
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: roger
<Trolum> i want change the inittan in Ubuntu 10.04
<sllide> who got the genious idea to move them in the first place?
<tachiro> well, no that it died, i'm assuming i just type "nautilus" to start it back?
<tachiro> now*
<Trolum> i want change the inittab in Ubuntu 10.04
<airtonix> jarnos, able to run live cd ?
<Phantom_Hoover> sllide: Shuttleworth, evidently.
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: i'm not a newb, but i am pretty rusty at linux right now
<s0enke> hi, is there a virtual package for "basic ubuntu server" which has been selectable during installation?
<guest42420> hi all, i have busted my arse trying to rip CDs to MP3.  Why is it so freaking difficult to get the right libraries installed?  I have tried SoundJuicer to no avail, and I can't find the version of RubyRipper for Ubuntu 9.10
<EzeQL> hehehe it is still showing xD
<pog> did anybody use a tiny print server (like a router) which works for Linux?
<sllide> lol
<wers> anyone else having problems with adobe air on lucid 64? i cant install any adobe air app. adobe air is already installed but whenever i try to install an adobe air app, nothing appears
<aMulo> ciao
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: hmmm, i'm not sure then
<durus> Does anyone know how I can get the current volume for pulseaudio through a cli command?
<aMulo> what is the italian language channel of ubuntu help ?
<BluesKaj> durus, type alsamixer
<Pici> aMulo: #ubuntu-it
<aMulo> ook
<tdn> Pici, upgrade process hangs again...
<tdn> This time on: Installing new version of config file /etc/init/portmap.conf ...
<airtonix> durus, pactl list
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, so my computer has started crashing when I try to use some games; it says that the GPU is hung. This did not happen in Karmic, under the exact same circumstances. lspci says that my display controller is "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"; the VGA compatible controller is the same
<tdn> Pici, the process run is: root     30837  0.0  0.0   3792  1116 pts/7    S+   15:56   0:00                              \_ start portmap
<durus> BluesKaj: I need to get it as a number
<cagge> i updated from Karmic to 10.04LTS now my screen flicker does anyone have a clue
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier , which is the most secure way for rebooting the server?
<amabo> how do i add the wireless / wired notifications thing to the panel? i seem to have removed it
<BluesKaj> durus, are you using irssi ?
<tdn> Pici, if I strace the process, it hangs on: restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>
<durus> airtonix: thank you, will try that
<durus> BluesKaj: no pidgin
<airtonix> durus, pactl list | grep Card -A80
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: you mean remotely or something?
<EzeQL> remotely
<guest42420> I need to rip MP3s in Ubuntu 9.10.  Please help me!!  I don't know how to get the right libraries installed.  This is way too f$cking hard.
<cagge> i updated from Karmic to 10.04LTS now my screen flicker does anyone have a clue
<EzeQL> Guest22032 , ffmpeg :)
<StuckMojo> anyone else getting wonky behavior from google-chrome in lucid?
<IdleOne> !language | guest42420
<ubottu> guest42420: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> durus, maybe you could ask in #pidgin if there is such a room
<Pici> tdn: I'm not really sure what to suggest... let me see if ther are any bugs filed about that
<EzeQL> Guest22032 , try winff
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: i mean.. rebooting is pretty straightforward.... sudo reboot
<durus> airtonix: thank you
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier , thanks
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<EzeQL> remember taht i am a noob playing with a producction server :)
<durus> BluesKaj: I need it for an application I am writing, has nothing to do with my irc client
<airtonix> durus, there are other commands that start with 'pa' that you might want to look at
<cagge> i updated from Karmic to 10.04LTS now my screen flicker does anyone have a clue PLZ
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: roger. no worries.
<guest42420> Does anyone here rip CDs to MP3?  What app do you use?!?
<BluesKaj> durus, sorry I meant #pulseaudio
<rubbs> cagge: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<tdn> Pici, I tried killing the start portmap process... Upgrade continued, but I am unsure if I have a broken portmap now... Or maybe an entirely broken system?
<tachiro> ahh, there we go, so i tried "nautilus --check" and everything looks good except for this:
<tachiro> (nautilus:26019): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed
<tachiro> i wonder wtf that might mean
<cagge> ok
<rubbs> !pastebin | cagge
<ubottu> cagge: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IdleOne> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jumpa> hello. is there an easy way to change from the 64 bit version of 10.04 to the 32 bit version of 10.04?
<term_oldcomp1> ? what would be best way to slim the memory usage on ubuntu 10.04 for 256Mb? using gnome/openbox session already
<marinus> guest42420: Audio CD extractor is very good and straightforward
<IdleOne> jumpa: clean install
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, so my computer has started crashing when I try to use some games; it says that the GPU is hung. This did not happen in Karmic, under the exact same circumstances. lspci says that my display controller is "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"; the VGA compatible controller is the same.
<Gizmokid2005> I need some help, oh great ones. I'm trying to get 10.04 installed in a Dell Dimension 4700 with 3Ghz P4 and 1GB ram, everytime it gets to the installer, it'll either reboot or the video will artifact. I've tried noapic and vga=258 (since 771 didn't work) and always get the same results. Any ideas?
<vagvaf> do u know where can i find the 'examples' folder that is on the desktop of the live cd ?
<BluesKaj> durus, the reason i asked about irssi is perhaps you were on a tty as some purists tend to do , hence that question
<guest42420> marinus: You're talking about soundjuicer, but there are no mp3 libraries.  apparently i have to install LAME, but I can't download from the ubuntu repository and can't figure out what to do.  this is so freaking frustrating
<StuckMojo> term_oldcomp1: you could disable starting of all system services you don't need
<airtonix> durus, your other option is to use dbus-send to carft a signal which causes pulseaudio to reply via dbus with the desired data you want
<Pici> tdn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/portmap/+bug/503234 looks like it could be a similar issue, although yours isn't getting to the point where it gives you an error.
<jumpa> IdleOne: That's very much todo, including downloading and burning the image to cd. I hope it will solve my wlan problem
<onetinsoldier> Gizmokid2005: what kind of video card does that system have? do you know the make and model?
<airtonix> durus, d-feet is a handy app to help you navigate the dbus tree
<cagge> here you go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/427693/
<Gizmokid2005> onetinsoldier: it's onboard graphics...so I'm not really sure.
<term_oldcomp1> StuckMojo:  I'll try that.  I do wnat to keep samba, usb, cd/rw support so I'll have to be careful
<durus> airtonix: that sounds to advanced, I have no idea of what you said :)
<durus> airtonix: will look that up, thank you
<sergiu14> anybody knows where should I place the libc sources so gdb can find them? using ubuntu 10.04
<onetinsoldier> Gizmokid2005: any way you can find out? are you running on it right now? if so, what operating system are you in?
<airtonix> durus, out of interest : for what purpose are you requiring cli report of pulseaudio volume levels ?
<StuckMojo> term_oldcomp1: it's easy enough to turn stuff back on
<StuckMojo> term_oldcomp1: update-rc.d
<rubbs> cagge: k, taking a look now just a sec
<Gizmokid2005> onetinsoldier: I have no way to find out. it came with no HDD in it, so no OS. instead of fighting with windows (since it's going to my brother) and viruses I was just going to load ubuntu. I can see if I can find what chipset it is from Dell, hang on
<term_oldcomp1> ? where do I go to adjust the services/daemons?  I can find it in kde but not sure in gnome
<guest42420> :( :( :( I am a linux newb and very frustrated because ubuntu 9.10 won' something as basic as rip a CD to an MP3.  I am thinking about gi
<cagge> rubbs thanx
<guest42420>  :( :( :( I am a linux newb and very frustrated because ubuntu 9.10 won't do something as basic as rip a CD to an MP3.  I am thinking about giving up linux.  Someone please help me.
<durus> airtonix: I am using spotify which is a music streaming tool. It has some commercials that I don't want to listen to. So I have written an application that lowers the volume during the commercials, but then I want to change back the volume to the old value after the commercials.
<airtonix> term_oldcomp1, there is no gui to configure system level daemons for gnome. only commands that run after login.
<airtonix> durus, thats pro!
<durus> airtonix: I can't use mute since the commercials will pause when the sound is muted
<rubbs> cagge: did you install the ati proprietary driver? (if you don't know that's ok, just tell me you don't know ;))
<eleed-work> hello
<airtonix> durus, you can use pactl to set the volume i believe.
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, so my computer has started crashing when I try to use some games; it says that the GPU is hung. This did not happen in Karmic, under the exact same circumstances. lspci says that my display controller is "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"; the VGA compatible controller is the same.
<larsemil> my evolution does not seem to sync with ubuntu one...
<term_oldcomp1> I'll hit up google then to learn the command line version.  or risk the slowness of kde4.3 to do it. ty
<airtonix> durus, i assume you want to return the volume to what it was before you lowered it ?
<BluesKaj> Gizmokid2005, to find your graphics card , lspci | grep VGA
<durus> airtonix: no I am using 'pacmd set-sink-volume'
<cagge> rubbs no last time i tried to install a ATI driver i couldent get screen to work
<eleed> Is anyone experiencing lockups when playing avi files after upgrading 10.04?
<durus> airtonix: yes
<z0net> how can I make a desktop console like this: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7796/desktopterminal6vw.png
<cagge> rubbs or compiz
<Gizmokid2005> BluesKaj: I can't get ubuntu to install or boot, that's the problem.
<sipior> guest42420: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<amabo> how do i cp a file (in terminal) between root and a user?
<airtonix> durus, the masochist in me says use dbus to do this
<rubbs> cagge: ok, just a sec. I'll do a little more digging.
<BluesKaj> Gizmokid2005, do you have the live cd?
<cagge> rubbs or compiz
<durus> airtonix: ok will look that up to, I am pretty new to linux so I do not know much :)
<Gizmokid2005> BluesKaj: yes
<cagge> rubbs sory hmm maybe we can talk over msn
<cagge> rubbs i'd like to learn som more ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Gizmokid2005, can you run kubuntu on it ?
<Gizmokid2005> BluesKaj: I don't know. I don't have a Kubuntu image/disc available.
<z0net> anyone knows how to make a desktop console like this: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/7796/desktopterminal6vw.png ?
<onetinsoldier> Gizmokid2005: i can only think that it's possible this might be your problem -->  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<larsemil> my evolution does not seem to sync with ubuntu one... what can i do to achieve this? thought it was automagic...
<eleed> z0net: i use Eterm for borderless transparent terminals
<Gizmokid2005> onetinsoldier: from what I can find, it's either the 910GL or the 915G intel graphics controller
<onetinsoldier> Gizmokid2005: roger. so, that issue i posted shouldn't be a problem as far as i know then
<rubbs> cagge: I'd help you more, but I'm also at work, and only on this channel because I'm trying to figure out my own problem :(
<term_oldcomp1> ? service --status-all under command line lists services but I'm confused.  are the ones running the ones showing a ? mark on list?
<Gizmokid2005> onetinsoldier: I hope not. I know for a fact it's not a dedicated card, so It's not Nvidia or ATI specific hardware
<Phantom_Hoover> Seriously, do I not exist?
<z0net> eleed, but I want a console without the menu and borders.. =\
<airtonix> durus, is spotify a standalone app or something that lives in a webbrowser ?
<cagge> rubbs: its ok open a private window if you can i can give you my msn for later use
<jarnos> airtonix: no, there is no cd drive in the system.
<durus> airtonix: its a windows application, so I am running it under wine
<airtonix> durus, ok so it wouldn;t have ots own dbus interface... :(
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can i go back to previous version ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> i upgraded
<DJ_HaMsTa> but its horrible
<EzeQL> onetinsoldier , how much can it delay for restarting?
<sipior> DJ_HaMsTa: a reinstallation is the only practical solution, i'm afraid.
<sinnlos> kann jemand erlang'isch ?
<onetinsoldier> EzeQL: i'm not sure what you're asking. but, i have to go to be going to work so i can't help anymore right now. good luck and cheers
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, so my computer has started crashing when I try to use some games; it says that the GPU is hung. This did not happen in Karmic, under the exact same circumstances. lspci says that my display controller is "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)"; the VGA compatible controller is the same.
<sipior> sinnlos: there's an #erlang here on freenode, if that helps
<term_oldcomp1> Phantom_Hoover: might be a buggy video driver.  thought I saw something about it on the ubuntu forum @ 1 point
<kahen> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tircd/+bugs could stand to have a bug opened against it saying that it's _massively_ out of date. 0.10 is out O_o
<skeebo> So I use preload, if your not familiar with the program, it is a read-ahead daemon that analyzes the applications I run, then based off the analysis it preloads those applications into ram. I've been using it for quite awhile, so it has saved a lot of information about applications I'm running. My question though, is if there is a way to "back-up" all of this information about the my "application use" in order use it on a "fresh install
<skeebo> "?
<Phantom_Hoover> term_oldcomp1: What did they do there?
<guest42420> AHA!  To rip a CD to MP3 and all I had to do is install ubuntu-restricted-extras.  I can't believe this isn't standard, considering how basic and standard MP3 is today.  Canonical really pisses me off sometimes.  Not a good experience for newbs like me.
<IdleOne> guest42420: try asunder. I just tried it and it is extremely easy to use
<Pici> kahen: File a bug against it then.
<guest42420> idleone: i can use soundjuicer now that i'
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to have tint2 bar vertically??
<term_oldcomp1> Phantom_Hoover: supposedly bug under 10.04.  try to go back to 9.10
<IdleOne> guest42420: it is available in Synaptic Package Manager
<IdleOne> guest42420: soundjuicer is good also
<guest42420> idleone: i can use soundjuicer now that i've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sipior> guest42420: it's a licencing issue. making it standard would involve certain legal complications.
<Phantom_Hoover> term_oldcomp1: I doubt that that's possible without reinstallation.
<rubbs> anyone here having trouble with an atheros AR8132 card and know how to fix it? I'm running 64bit 10.04.
<guest42420> to sipior & idleone: thanks for your help... the solution ended up being pretty easy after all, even though i spent like 2 hours trying to get it to work
<airtonix> durus, i just did some research about pulse and dbus, it seems there is not a way (yet) for dbus to read or write pulse properties.
<term_oldcomp1> Phantom_Hoover:  nope.  or sadly wait until a bug fix comes out.  I know they were saying something about the system misdetecting which gpu is installed
<IdleOne> guest42420: just need to ask and have some patience :)
<durus> airtonix: Thank you for putting time into it to do some reaserch
<henrydubb> anyone having install issues in software center. Am told its polikit is crashing or not loading.
<iamfossy> hi all
<eon> Hi! can i use Windows's remote desktop in ubuntu?
<durus> airtonix: I need to leave now, thank you for all the help
<Dr_Willis> mp3 is one of those nonstandard standards :)
<airtonix> eon, yes. rdp-client
<eon> airtonix: nice, thnx
<airtonix> eon, it should be in your menus, if not open synaptic package manager and search for it to install it
<sipior> Dr_Willis: the last of the patents expires in only seven more years ;-)
<airtonix> sipior, unless it gets renewed.
<sipior> airtonix: can't be done.
<airtonix> sipior, rejoice.
<iamfossy> hey guys, can someone answer a semi noob question ?
<sipior> iamfossy: that's more or less why we're here :-)
<rubbs> !ask | iamfossy
<ubottu> iamfossy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iamfossy> in iRC chat how do i get a notification when someone says my name & how should i type other's name or copy and paste ?
<netsnail> .t bj
<iamfossy> ubottu: i just typed your name, was'ny it easy if i got your name by just clicking on your username
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rubbs> iamfossy: most irc clients do tab completion, so you can start typing the name and hit tab and it should complet it for you. for example typing "ru<tab>" should complete my name.
<iamfossy> rubbs, got it rubs
<rubbs> iamfossy: good to hear! did you have any other questions?
<iamfossy> rubbs, i'm unable to use compiz on my ubuntu, its all freezing and making my lucid non responsive
<mbruins> hello, i installed ubunutu but it does not reconize my dvd writer.. any suggestions?
<rdz> hi all. i have an intel graphics card and since the upgrade to 10.04, direct rendering is not working anymore. now i find in /var/log/Xorg.0.log this line: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found). Why the heck does Xorg want to load an nvidia driver, when the hardware is intel?
<iamfossy> mbruins, are you using nvidia chipset ?
<mbruins> iamfossy: not that i know, no
<rubbs> iamfossy: did you install any proprietary drivers?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. Lots of time ago, with the switch to the new open source drivers, my wifi card stopped working. After trying and trying, I bought a wireless dongle. Then with the switch to the new open source drivers, it stopped working. Now I am a open source advocate but ********** can someone help me debugging this ******* networking system, I am very experienced on linux, but am failing miserably.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry for the stars.
<OpenSourcedNick> hello, when I was using windows, I use to have a download accelerator called Internet Download Manager.. it uses multiple connections and gets the files really fast, is there anything like this for linux?
<iamfossy> mbruins, i had a similar problem in lucid beta, i had to use this acpi_enforce_resources=lax as commandline argument, then it worked
<Le-Chuck_ITA> OpenSourcedNick: apt-cache show axel
<mbruins> iamfossy: how?
<OpenSourcedNick> Le-Chuck_ITA, axel is pretty old, isn't it?
<iamfossy> rubbs, i did install nvidia-current from synaptic, even glxears working properly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> OpenSourcedNick: that's the one I know and used 30 seconds ago :)
<NightTail> hey I am having problems with lm-sensors i nee k10temp installed and I am not sure how. Any ideas?
<Vigo> OpenSourcedNick: Yes there is, one moment please
<SuNk8> Dr_Willis, Hi, have u used empathy?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> please somene direct me to some person that can help me with the ralink edimax dongles. I will start paying people to insult your uncle if you don't. I am in desperate need of something that I paid for, only for the sake of using free software.
<mgmuscari> i'm moving all my partitions to a larger hard disk, and i'm having some trouble writing grub2 into the MBR... grub-setup /dev/sdb (the new device) is exiting with "Invalid device `/dev/sdb'." any ideas?
<marcelh84> hi i have setup a webserver and now i want a external user to ftp to it and use the phpmyadmin/mysql database can anyone help me?
<mgmuscari> i just want to write the IPL and point it to the right partition :/
<Anest_> Hello! I recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 and when I select Windows from the GRUB menu I get a black screen and nothing else. Can someone help?
<rubbs> iamfossy: mmm... I'm stumped myself. have you tried the forums? it's not as fast, but ther are some knowledgable people there.
<bondiblueos9> my system is hanging on boot, and when I ctrl-alt-delete it presumably terminates what it was hanging on, but when I boot from cd to rescue and remove that file from /etc/init.d it still does the same thing on the next boot
<tyrosine> .
<marcelh84> hi i have setup a webserver and now i want a external user to ftp to it and use the phpmyadmin/mysql database can anyone help me?
<OpenSourcedNick> Le-Chuck_ITA, axel doesn't seem to work with rapidshare :I
<mgmuscari> i tried dd'ing the MBR (first 446 bytes) from the original disk to the new one, but no dice - since i moved the /boot partition to another location on the new disk, the IPL doesn't know where to look
<sipior> Anest_: you can boot into linux fine? does the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg have a menuentry item for windows?
<sharperguy> Anyone know if it's possible to use OTR encryption in empathy?
<sipior> Anest_: or rather, i should ask, what's is the content of the windows menuentry item in that file?
<SuNk8> sharperguy, Hi, how can i get rid of those huge light bulbs on my contact list page?
<duffydack> Just wondering, do I need to keep 'defaults' in fstab when using noatime?  for ex: /home           ext4    defaults,noatime        0       2    or is just noatime enough?
<Petein> how can i extract the audio from a WMV ?
<Vigo> OpenSourcedNick: Have you looked at gwget?
<IdleOne> what package includes the Workspace Switcher?
<OpenSourcedNick> Vigo, yes, it doesn't accelerate with multiple connection, simply arranges the downloads from what I've seen
<sharperguy> SuNk8, In empathy? I haven't got much experience with it I'm afraid. It doesn't seem to be very configurable however.
<Vigo> OpenSourcedNick: Ok, I found one yesterday, let me look again.
<Anest_> sipior: Yes, Linux boots fine. The content is :
<SuNk8> sharperguy, k thanx anyways...
<Anest_> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<Anest_> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)" {
<Anest_> 	insmod ntfs
<Anest_> 	set root='(hd0,1)'
<FloodBot4> Anest_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Anest_> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a854308054305374
<sipior> Anest_: best to pastebin that...
<sipior> !pastebin > Anest_
<ubottu> Anest_, please see my private message
<Vigo> OpenSourcedNick: MultiGet?
<SuNk8>  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set a854308054305374
<wang> anyone has ever install minix3 on virtualbox?
<ricardocerverabl> Hi, i need some help with my asus eee 1000h wifi.
<OpenSourcedNick> Vigo,  interesting.. I'll check it out.. thanks.. oh by the way, I've just discovered that Jdownloader have a version for linux (also for ubuntu specifically but in development so you have to install Bazaar).. sounds promising :)
<ricardocerverabl> just finish  installing ubuntu 10.04 and i can't get it to turn on.
<Vigo> OpenSourcedNick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1226413&highlight=gwget
<nikos_LTS> every time my computer go to sleep the login window comes again. how to get rid of that. ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> I am unable to click on any workspaces to go to that workspace. I can right click and send to workspace. any idea what package handles that so I can report a bug?
<Miroftar> hi ppl
<Miroftar> there is any issue about samba performance in ubuntu 9.10??
<MacB> Argh... Can't boot up a live CD, can't defragment my HDD, can't create a second partition because of no chance to defrag... :S
<Vigo> OpenSourcedNick: Scroll down to near bottom, I am not certain if it is official repos , yet, but it looks like what you are talking about.
<ricardocerverabl> i can't find any information about it in the web, anybody has any idea?.
<OpenSourcedNick> Vigo, Mutliget seems interesting.. I'll be messing with it.. thank you
<ricardocerverabl> how can i check out if the drivers are properly instal?.
<caffeine> hey all I'm doing an update from 9.10 to 10.04 and the update hung on setting up udisk (1.0.1-1build1).
<caffeine> am I hosed or does this package just take a realy long time?
<IdleOne> caffeine: how long has it been?
<caffeine> like 20 min or better
<IdleOne> caffeine: seems a little long yeah. any HD activity?
<underdev> thanks for the suggestions regarding my emacs screw-up.  I lost internet for a while, so i'm sorry it took so long to thank you
<simar> Please help me with running a executable in linux in my home/crclient folder
<simar> this comes there
<simar> imar@simar-laptop:~$ crclient/crclient -u 100903029
<simar> ./crclient: You can run the executable with name `crclient' only.
<simar> simar@simar-laptop:~$
<FloodBot4> simar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caffeine> nope, and actually I was afraid I was hosed as the computer is totally unresponsive. Can't Ctrl-F1 to a term, ssh in, nothing
<adnc> after upgradeing my ubuntu my latex document does not compile. it claims that glossary.sty is not found. does someone know whihc package i do miss now?
<caffeine> if I reboot can i get the system back or you think I'm looking at a reinstall?
<IdleOne> caffeine: worst case a reinstall yeah
<dewman> why is it everytime i connect to freenonde I get a cctp version from frigg?
<ViaNocturna85> am i the only one or is 10.04 a big fail...im trying AGAIN to do a fresh install, made 3 cds all ok, and now, when it loads it loads but i see background a white box and thats as far as it goes
<dewman> err ctcp
<IdleOne> dewman: frigg is a service bot that checks for open proxy
<dewman> IdleOne, Ahhh
<shogun_> my 10.04 installer died almost immediately, but it dropped to liveCd desktop and could install from there
<dewman> IdleOne, thanks
<term_oldcomp1> ? is there a way to add google documents to the right click desktop Create Document feature?
<IdleOne> dewman: yeah
<Oer> ViaNocturna85, did you check the md5sum ?
<ViaNocturna85> Oer: I did, all was well
<Oer> ViaNocturna85, what videocard do you use ?
<alien92> how to install sun java?
<IdleOne> !java | alien92
<ubottu> alien92: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<skeebo> If I were to make a backup of preload (a read-ahead daemon) from "/var/lib/preload/preload.state" that had been used for a few months on fedora, and move it to a ubuntu partiton, could I cause issues for myself if / when it may try to "fetch those binaries and their dependencies" from fedora that may not exist on ubuntu? Or, is this nothing to worry about? I know little to nothing about preload, and whether this could matter.
<ViaNocturna85> Oer: Nvidia Geforce 8200M
<Anest_> that is the link:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/427717/
<alien92> help?
<rsk> help recivded
<rsk> next in line
<skeebo> anyone maybe understand what I'm saying?
<nikunj> how should i get sun java on ubuntu 10.04
<andai> What software should I use to get a good idea of time, like plan stuff, like Google Calendar
<term_oldcomp1> nikunj: I think you can install it under the ubuntu software center
<Trezker> so, firefox hangs every time I try to leave a video page on youtube, help?
<xinwen> maybe upgrade your flash plugin
<Trezker> I've removed pulseaudio and installed restricted extras
<ge_ro> hi, i've just updated to 10.04, but the installation process interupted, so now i ve got a running system (I'm happy its still running) but also 9 defect pakages whitch have to be repaired anyway. when i run "apt-get install -f" i get the system message "Errors were encountered while processing: texlive-latex-base-doc E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: upgrade the flash plugin.  does flash freeze under google chrome too?
<Trezker> testing... chrome seems to choke too
<kahen> is it, or is keyserver.ubuntu.com utter garbage?
<Trezker> hey, at least chrome gives me a chance to kill the page
<kahen> *is it _me_
<term_oldcomp1> it's flash then.  on chrome you should be able to enable html5 video beta
<Trezker> so, hmm, upgrading flash?
<Oer> ViaNocturna85,  did you try the 'nomodeset' option ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9195971&postcount=14
<kjele_> ge_ro: Can you remove the package?
<Trezker> not all sites have html5 alternatives
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Pici> !keyserver | kahen it can get unresponsive at times due to load, see
<ubottu> kahen it can get unresponsive at times due to load, see: The ubuntu key server is to be found at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371. If this one is unresponsive you can use most other gpg key servers as well - for instance http://pgp.mit.edu/
<ViaNocturna85> Oer: I'll give that a try thanks
<ge_ro> kjele_: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get-f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<jason__> I just nuked my window borders.
<jason__> how do I get them back
<kjele_> ge_ro: I mean to remove the packages not install them
<mohawkboi> Has anyone had any luck getting a G25 Steering wheel to function correctly with Force Feedback?
<ge_ro> kjele_: you mean apt-get remove packet?!
<MacB> Does this mean that I actually won't be getting Ubuntu onto my laptop? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-2
<kjele_> ge_ro: yes
<Trezker> the whole desktop choked on something now...
<ge_ro> kjele_: this is what i did, and this message appears
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: from the flash?
<r043v> hi
<Trezker> maybe... I closed firefox instead of leaving the page and then gnome-panel and desktop froze
<kjele_> ge_ro: You able to remove texlive-latex-base ?
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<ge_ro> kjele_: no its defect, when i try to remove, reinstall or what ever i do, this error appears
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: that'll restart gnome
<caffeine> Thanks for your help IdleOne, I was able to get a Maint term back and do a dpkg --configure -a and the update is going again.
<Trezker> already done, xchat froze too so I wouldn't be chatting otherwise :)
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: ouch.  sounds like buggy flash causing issues.
<IdleOne> caffeine: sure thing but I didn't do anything to help really :)
<kjele_> ge_ro: Ok which version is installed?
<fasta> I get a segfault when I mount an external harddisk in mount.ntfs-3g: http://paste.debian.net/71980/
<blaza> hello i have a gateway lt2104u and the card reader does not work wiht the lucid unr, any ideas
<Trezker> how exactly do I fix flash?
<r043v> does anyone got gd.so file for amd64, i search it with the full gd support (imageantialias), i was try to compile gd myself, with no result :/
<theduke> hey guys, I'm struggling with getting my vpn ( pptp ) server working... when I try to connect from a windows 7 box , after verifying username and password , during "registering your computer on the network" I alway get a 720 error... which logs can I check to see whats going on on the server side?
<caffeine> You answered my question and that's always worth a thanks in my book
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: sec, checking
<kjele_> ge_ro: Just use synaptic and search for textlive and look if you find any package which has not upgraded to 2009
<mohawkboi> Trezker are you using 64bit?
<Trezker> 32 bit
<mohawkboi> Trezker I did my flash install through the Ubuntu Software Centre and didn't have any problems at all.
<Trezker> well it says adobe flash plugin is installed...
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker:  tell it to remove it and then reinstall
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker:  it might have borked itself
<ge_ro> kjele_: there are serveral packages marked as defect with a "!" and the packet texlive-base-bin-doc is still 2007
<mohawkboi> Has anyone had any luck getting a G25 Steering wheel to function correctly with Force Feedback?
<Trezker> not inconceivable, I've messed around a little
<kjele_> ge_ro: under edit there is an option to fix broken packages use it
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: just make sure all browser windows are closed when you do it
<Trezker> hmm, minitube?
<mohawkboi> Trezker I also restarted my computer after it installed (Before I checked it was installed). Not sure if that would make a difference though.
<term_oldcomp1> mhawkboi: should never have to restart linux except for kernel update
<Trezker> ahh, you can press install on several programs now :D
<kjele_> ge_ro: If nothing happen then I will show you to manually delete the package.
<ge_ro> kjele_: http://pastebin.com/ruiUh2QG
<mohawkboi> term_oldcomp1 Me a newbie (Only been using Ubuntu for 2 weeks) I will never go back to that microcrap sruff again. Slowly I am teaching myself and learning all the time from this awesome chat.
<chandbrendz> hi
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: don't feel bad.  first time I'm using it even part time.  been at it piecemeal since 1997 (mandrake  {now mandriva} 5)
<ge_ro> kjele_: any idea what might help?
<MattCubuntunoob> Hi
<Flare183> !hi | MattCubuntunoob
<ubottu> MattCubuntunoob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MattCubuntunoob> I've been having some problems with my wifi I was hoping somebody could help?
<Trezker> started chrome from terminal hoping to see something logged but no...
<Flare183> !wifi | MattCubuntunoob
<ubottu> MattCubuntunoob: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Trezker> anyway, flash still crashes
<kjele_> ge_ro: download the package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/texlive-latex-base-doc/download try to install it and remove it
<Dr_Willis> Trezker:  on every site?
<Trezker> well, youtube is mainly the flash site I use
<Flare183> Dr_Willis: it could also be his architecture
<chandbrendz> hello everyone
<chandbrendz> im new here
<MattCubuntunoob> Our hotspot is WPA protected, but every time it tries to auto-connect it asks for a WEP passkey, and gives me no WPA option to choose from.
<term_oldcomp1> Trezker: ouch.  flash works on my old, buggy system (bad memory controller lol). does it only freeze on youtube?
<Flare183> !newuser | chandbrendz
<Flare183> o.O
<Schnitz> hi all, how can i minimize ubuntu to the notification area (like empathy). i can't imagine that this shouldn't be possible. why it's not???
<mohawkboi> term_oldcomp1 You wouldn't happen to know of any one that knows anything about USB HID device settings with Force Feedback. I used a program (Key Touch) to add the extra media buttons in my keyboard and make them work. I have emailed the people that make the programe to see if their is one available for steering wheels. I have searched all the forums I can for Wine, Logitech, Ubuntu and just about everything else I can think of and can't find such a
<mohawkboi> programe anywhere...
<Sputnik> hello
<Flare183> Schnitz: what? you can't minimize Ubuntu to the system tray, Ubuntu is an operating system
<uLinux> lol
<underdev> Schnitz: ubuntu is the operating system.  not sure what you mena
<underdev> mean
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: no idea on that one. I got a force feedback joystick and flight controller though I only use them in windows sadly
<Schnitz> sorry
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<Schnitz> my bad. i mean how can i minimize evolution. i'm doing too many things at the same time....
<MattCubuntunoob> anybody have any ideas?
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ge_ro> kjele_: he tells me something about defect dependencies
<MattCubuntunoob> oh! I have lucid btw
<Flare183> Dr_Willis: that's what Schnitz needs
<kjele_> ge_ro: We just have to remove it manually then
<underdev> Schnitz: yeah, i'd try alltray, but your mileage may very
<Dr_Willis> Flare183:  i dont know why the normal min buttin dosent work for him. :) or he could use virtualdesktops
<Schnitz> alltray is _not_ what i want
<ge_ro> kjele_: ok, great ;D
<underdev> not everything works swimmingly with alltray
<kjele_> ge_ro: Go to /var/lib/dpkg/info
<mohawkboi> term_oldcomp1 thanks anyway. I was going to dual boot just for my games but have decided to try to fix it in Ubuntu.
<Flare183> Dr_Willis: I understand what your saying
<Dr_Willis> Schnitz:  we dont really know what you want then.
<Trezker> tried a game at onmorelevel.com, also hangs at exit
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: hmm... is it a g25?
<Schnitz> i've been using alltray with thunderbird. now i want to use evolution because it integrates a lot better with the desktop
<ubuntu> czy na live cd mozna sie zalogować na root??
<skkeeper> i cant login in freshly installed lubuntu, it just doesnt login, no error no nothing : x, just keeps asking for a login name and password. Anybody with the same problem?
<underdev> Schnitz: then no, it can't be done
<kjele_> ge_ro: And delete all files begining with the package name
<Flare183> !english | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_maX_> hi all
<Schnitz> i have already a mail icon in the notification area where i can start evolution and which goes green on incoming mail. so why should i want a second tray icon or taskbar entry? know what i mean?
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: you try the iforce module? I just saw something on that on a google search
<essial> is there a good tutorial on creating a proftpd user for accessing /var/www?
<om26er> how to make a deb file from python code?
<ge_ro> kjele_: all texlive* files?
<kjele_> ge_ro: "sudo -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-latex-extra-doc*"
<mohawkboi> term_oldcomp1 yeah it is. In previous versions you had to patch the kernel. I was never successful. I have read on the Ubuntu official site that it is a supported hardware.
<Schnitz> i want it to behave like empathy
<Flare183> !package | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> !motd | om26er
<mohawkboi> tern_oldcomp1 I'll check
 * Flare183 fails
<Pici> !msgthebot > Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183, please see my private message
<outer_space> anyone having trouble with ethernet this morning?  An update killed my ethernet, trying to fix this.
<MattCubuntunoob> uh, well thanks to the one guy(bot?) who sent me a link. Best of luck to the rest of you.
<underdev> Schnitz: yes, adding software to the menu is going to be pushed by 11.04, according to the ubuntu blogs
<underdev> Schnitz: but right now, not everything goes in the menu
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: I'll keep looking
<essial> I'm trying to set up proftpd to add some users that can access /var/www
<Flare183> Pici: I know, you guys change the factoids so much its hard to keep up with them :P
<mohawkboi> term_comp1 Thanks.
<kjele_> ge_ro: Done it?
<Flare183> !packaging | om26er
<ubottu> om26er: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
 * Flare183 found it :D
<ge_ro> kjele_: sry, how can i delete them all at once?
<kjele_> ge_ro: "sudo -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/texlive-latex-extra-doc*"
<kjele_> ge_ro: That command will delete it all
<kjele_> ge_ro: See the * star?
<Schnitz> underdev: thanks, but it is however disappointing. that already made me second guess my thunderbird->evolution migration after upgradingto 9.10
<ge_ro> kjele_: yes but i dont get it, i allways get the help message of rf^^
<kjele_> ge_ro: What you mean?
<ge_ro> sry
<ge_ro> kjele_: sry my fault
<underdev> I'm being asked for to use my id_rsa.pub-file, locate doesn't find it, does anyone know what the file is, or where it comes from
<underdev> ?
<ge_ro> kjele_: its done
<Flare183> underdev: ~/.ssh
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: I just checked using grep _FF /boot/config-`uname -r`and it shows force feedback to be on by default.
<Flare183> underdev: if its not there, then you haven't generated it yet
<ge_ro> kjele_: but shouldn't i delete the base-files too?
<kjele_> ge_ro: I need you to edit the file /var/lib/dpkg/status
<StormTide> is there any way to configure an ubuntu machine to sent the grub/early boot cycle msgs to another box or to a logfile on a secondary drive? Craptastic host wont give me a kvm, and ubuntu 10.04 upgrade hangs the box.
<underdev> Schnitz: well, yes, that me-menu or whatever is a new feature, it will get more mature in future releases
<underdev> Flare183: thank you
<kjele_> ge_ro: No
<Flare183> underdev: No problem
<kjele_> ge_ro: Are you inside the file?
<ge_ro> kjele_: jep
<underdev> Flare183: can you point me in the direction of how to generate it (i don't have one)
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: I think under kde4.3 there is a control panel for joysticks if I remember right.
<Flare183> underdev: sure
<kjele_> ge_ro: If you are search for Package: texlive-latex-base-doc
<nprasath002> hi i want to change login as root user through command prompt, bt as i remeber i have a user account. wt is the default password for root account or how to create a root account. pls help
<Flare183> !ssh | underdev
<ubottu> underdev: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<albech> im so thrilled about the new 10.04 great job all the devs
<Flare183> underdev: see the first link :)
<ge_ro> kjele_: found it
<Flare183> albech: :)
<mohawkboi> term_oldcomp1 So I should install kde? Does wine still work fine with kde?
<underdev> Flare183: right :), thanks
<kjele_> ge_ro: It should be a text block. Just delete it
<Flare183> underdev: no problem :)
<kjele_> ge_ro: The whole block
<Schnitz> underdev: sure. i mean besides that 10.04 is an amazing release. i already had the MSDNAA windows 7 burned (after 10 years of linux) but then decided to give 10.04 a try and...here i am convinced again
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi:  wine works evern under lxde and xfce.  I'd install it and see.  only takes something like 300mb of space
<ge_ro> kjele_: there are several positions it appears
<kjele_> ge_ro: wait then it should look something like
<CytotoxicTCell> How often are updates released?
<Schnitz> finger underdev
<term_oldcomp1> mohawkboi: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/install-kde-43-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904.html
<jdavis> I have a fresh install of ubuntu, and I would like to make sure the same software is install as on my other machine. Can aptitude do some kind of export of the things that I installed?
<underdev> Schnitz: i like ubuntu too
<mohawkboi> term_oldcomp1 Thanks heaps. I will run away and go try that now and will let you know how I get on.
<jrib> !clone | jdavis
<ubottu> jdavis: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Flare183> CytotoxicTCell: ARe you talking about upgrades?
<kjele_> ge_ro: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/427747/
<CytotoxicTCell> like secuirty/bug fix updates
<ge_ro> kjele_: ok, found it
<CytotoxicTCell> like how Micro$oft releases updates second tuesday of everyone month
<kjele_> ge_ro: Then delete the whole block
<frxstrem> is it possible to change what port the OpenSSH client connects to?
<nprasath002> hi i want to change login as root user through command prompt, bt as i remeber i have a user account. wt is the default password for root account or how to create a root account. pls help
<ge_ro> done
<jdavis> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ge_ro> kjele_: done
<Flare183> CytotoxicTCell: Not sure, but I think that they do it when they fix the bug
<theGman> Why is it that network mgr can see my linksys wusb100, and even "labels" it right when you left click on the systray icon but it never connects? It DOES attempt but returns "disconnected"...and it is an UNSECURED conn
<sergiu14> hi, were should source files stay in what directory. (for example libc source files)
<Flare183> !root | nprasath002
<ubottu> nprasath002: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kjele_> ge_ro: Save the file and install the new version from with "sudo apt-get install textlive-latex-base-doc"
<Flare183> frxstrem: YOU can't unless you have control over the server's ssh port
<noname> ı install with wine "revealer keylooger" to ubuntu. but it can not log the keys ? :( can you hep me please ?
<Trezker> I removed all flash-plugins and restricted extras but chrome still plays videos and hangs as before
<Flare183> !piracy | noname
<ubottu> noname: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Jie_Sheng> hi, i install apache2 and tomcat6 on ubuntu server 10.04. but outside my home network, no one could connect to my server, giving timeout issues? anyone have any idea why?
<vexati0n> Assuming Ubuntu One ever starts syncing my purchased music, where will it be saved on my PC?
<term_oldcomp1> Jie_Sheng: sounds like the firewall on ubuntu is enabled
<Flare183> Jie_Sheng: I do, you have to port forward
<egc> has anybody fixed a problem in lucid with firefox 3.6.3 having a slightly blurry font?
<noname> Flare183: what that means ?
<Jie_Sheng> term_oldcomp1: i check ufw and it was disabled from the start
<kjele_> Jie_Sheng: If you use nat then I think you need to forward the ports
<Dr_Willis> egc:  ive noticed the fonts diffrent then gnome. but not blurry
<Flare183> noname: We WON'T answer that because its illegal
<Jie_Sheng> kjele_: i forward 80 to my private ip address
<ge_ro> kjele_: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get-f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Flare183> Jie_Sheng: is it a dynamic ip address?
<Trezker> I have an active entry for nm-applet in startup application, but it doesn't start. Why?
<noname> Flare183: it is not illegal ! it is my computer, the program is has bought too. i
<egc> Dr_Willis, ah, mine is very slight, different from gnome, but also not as crisp as it was on karmic
<Flare183> >.>
<carldani> hi
<Jie_Sheng> Flare183: no, internal network is static and port forward done properly. my laptop tomcat on win xp running well. but not ubuntu server
<AUX129> hi carldani
<kjele_> ge_ro: Ok can you see which other texlive package that are old (2007)
<carldani> Has anyone tried USB<->Parallelport (printer) adapters and do they work?
<Dr_Willis> egc:  i always enlarge all my fonts anyway. so i rarely notice.
<trinium> hello, in mi laptop not exit wlan0 :S  only etch1 etch0 :S
<Dr_Willis> carldani:  yes - ive had them work. well the one i have.. worked.
<doug_> hello
<Flare183> Jie_Sheng: PM me? I want to understand fully, what your trying to say
<jdavis> ubottu: is 1200 lines about right? I didn't select that many manually, but it's still less than if I remove the "!?automatic" part (1700 lines).
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ge_ro> kjele_: no, but i've just run apt-get install -f and it seems to work (it didnt break yet)
<EzeQL> linux analogue for type on dos?
<lcarvalho> how can I restore grub using a ubuntu disk? but my base distro is another one. when I run setup (hd0) it looks for /boot/grub/stage1 and it does not find.
<EzeQL> linux analogue for "type" in DOS ?
<kjele_> ge_ro: Ok
 * jdavis feels dumb for talking to a bot
<theGman> Anyone?
<carldani> Dr_Willis: Do you know per chance if that one had a ftdi USB chip? I'm trying to find one that can do bitbanging on the parallel port, and not all of them support it.
<AUX129> i installed skype on a fresh xubuntu 10.04 installation, and i cannot seem to get my mic working. how do i configure pulseaudio to detect my microphone?
<om26er> EzeQL, what does that mean?
<kjele_> ge_ro: Try to remove texlive-latex-base now then
<Dr_Willis> lcarvalho:  you chroot into your installed disrto and use its command/tools.
<Pici> EzeQL: cat?
<EzeQL> i want to type the content of a .txt
<Dr_Willis> carldani:  no idea. Its over 5+ yrs old.  I dont even know where its at.
<bondiblueos9> I'm trying to boot from the 9.10 live cd, but I think after giving me the live cd option screen, it fails to continue booting because it can't find the scsi cd drive it booted from
<carldani> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway.
<ubuntu_mad> Checksums do not match.  Retry? got this with start up disc creator
<om26er> AUX129, type gstreamer-properties in terminal and press enter
<ge_ro> kjele_: still working^^ but i can see progress
<shashwatpn> which is the best graphical bootloader?
<sebsebseb> bondiblueos9: boot from 9.10 CD why? your trying to install Ubuntu?
<om26er> AUX129, there change default input to ALSA
<theGman> Why is it that network mgr can see my linksys wusb100, and even "labels" it right when you left click on the systray icon but it never connects? It DOES attempt but returns "disconnected"...and it is an UNSECURED conn so security is NOT an issue!
<sebsebseb> shashwatpn: well most distros use  the new Grub 2 now I guess, but some are still using the older Grub
<kjele_> ge_ro: Well do not cancel it
<ge_ro> kjele_: off course not :D
<NightTail> hey i am trying to install k10temp in .33 kernal and i cant seem tog et my make file to make the k10temp.ko file
<lcarvalho> Dr_Willis: it looks for /boot/grub/stage1 which does nto exists.
<kkojiband> 
<doug_> i am a beginner with ubuntu, and i just installe the music player Amarok, i would like to connect to the databas of last.fm, but everytime when i save my settings, i get the message, "No running Kwallet found. Would you like to save your Last.fm credentials in plain text? it doesnt matter if i choose yes or no my login datan isnt saved. now i installed the kwalletmanager, and i try to start it. but nothing happened.... is there anybod
<doug_> y who can help me?
<AUX129> om26er, there's no such command available. only gstreamer-codec-install
 * theGman says if his wifi issue can't be resolved he will have to use a diff os, not good...
<ge_ro> kjele_: ok done, shall i restart the dist-upgrade process now?
<sebsebseb> doug_: ok Amarok
 * theGman would really like to give ubuntu a fair go...
<bondiblueos9> sebsebseb: I'm trying to fix my already installed system
<sebsebseb> doug_: I am expereinced  Desktop Linux user since 2004, I have never liked Amarok much, and never understood what the big deal is about it.  Anyway you in Ubuntu/Gnome or Kubuntu/KDE ?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  ubuntu uses  grub2, other disrtos may use grub1. You should boot a live cd, and 'chroot' into the installed system after setting up all directorie and /dev/ and /proc/ and perhaps other locations  properly.
<bondiblueos9> sebsebseb: and I have the 9.10 desktop live cd handy
<kjele_> ge_ro: hmm what does lsb_release -a says?
<doleyb_> theGman: what ubuntu version did you get?
<sebsebseb> bondiblueos9: I see, well 10.04 is latest version etc
<shashwatpn> sebsebseb: grub 2 is graphical?
<theGman> doleyb_: 9.10
<doug_> sebsebseb: i am using ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | shashwatpn
<ubottu> shashwatpn: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bondiblueos9> sebsebseb: but that shouldn't prevent me from booting a previous version
<ge_ro> kjele_: Description:	Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<sebsebseb> !grub | shashwatpn
<ubottu> shashwatpn: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<user_> hello i need help about grub
<Diverdude> sebner, 10.10?
<user_> when i boot os i get error 22 no such partition
<egc> sweet, fixed it
<sebsebseb> bondiblueos9: sure you can use your 9.10 Live CD to fix your 9.10 install
<theGman> doleyb_: It's a prod env so aplha isn't an option.
<doug_> sebsebseb: maybe you know a better mp3 player for my system?
<sebsebseb> bondiblueos9:  and can use it to fix a 10.04 install
<ge_ro> kjele_: but there was a whole bunch of packages still not updated
<sebsebseb> doug_: of course
<egc> Dr_Willis, i used this link to fix my prob, if anybody else asks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467100
<UbuntuLily> I am trying to remove a USB hard drive and I right clicked and selected "Safely Remove" but its been stuck at "Writing data" for about 15 minutes, and nothing should be writing to it.  Any ideas?  I don't want to lose any data on it
<theGman> doleyb_: And I've seen many having iss with the 10.x release.
<sebsebseb> doug_: oh right yeah you said about last.fm didn't you?
<kjele_> ge_ro: And the file /etc/apt/source.list does it point to lucid too?
<bondiblueos9> sebsebseb: I'm actually hoping that it will recognize my tape drive
<Anix> is bluez working or not? its not leting me to pair my phone.
<doug_> sebsebseb: yes, a last.fm plugin to play my personal radio station of last.fm
<sebsebseb> doug_: Banshee used to work great with last.fm I am not to sure about now though
<sebsebseb> doug_: I mean I can scrobble music
<sebsebseb> doug_: ,but on this distro not Ubuntu,  the stations  don't work.  also I think it was like this in 9.10 don't remember
<sebner> Diverdude: ?
<kjele_> ge_ro: it is sources.list
<sergiu14> is there a command in ubuntu like fedora's debuginfo-install?
<sebsebseb> doug_: anyway give the default Rythombox a try for last.fm  or install Banshee
<doug_> sebsebseb: ok, i will try the rythmbox  :-(
<sebsebseb> doug_: why :(  Rythombox is pretty good
<bondiblueos9> after booting the 9.10 server cd and select rescue system, how can I get my tape drive into /dev ?
<ge_ro> kjele_: no idea what your talking about :D http://pastebin.com/BrBvi88c
<sebsebseb> doug_: still prefer Banshee though, well I went to Banshee when Rythombox sucked
<sebsebseb> bondiblueos9: you can get server help in #ubuntu-server
<shashwatpn> sebsebseb : how do we edit it to make it graphical
<shashwatpn> ?
<sebsebseb> shashwatpn: oh right you mean a graphical theme
<shashwatpn> yep
<sebsebseb> shashwatpn: by playing around with Grub 2 config which won't be much fun at all
<kjele_> ge_ro: Ok. I suggest you use the update-manager to update
<sebsebseb> shashwatpn: with the old Grub, graphical can be done, or just un comment pretty colours, and got a nice colour background and such
<ge_ro> kjele_: yes i did
<doug_> sebsebseb: other people told me that Rythmbox sucks very much :p so i deciced to use amarok...and i didnt have any probs with ubuntu 9.04 but now i cant login ....
<kjele_> ge_ro: Then everything alright?
<sebsebseb> doug_: I see
<sebsebseb> doug_: were they KDE fan boys by any chance? :D
<ge_ro> kjele_: hope so, im starting update process now, right?
<UbuntuLily> I am using Ubuntu 10.4 and I am trying to remove a USB hard drive and I right clicked and selected "Safely Remove" but its been stuck at "Writing data" for about 15 minutes, and nothing should be writing to it.  Any ideas?  I don't want to lose any data on it.  Should I force shutdown?
<kjele_> ge_ro: Yes
<Diverdude> does emphaty support file transfer?
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: I think so, don't use it, Pidgin :)
<kjele_> ge_ro: Did is past tense which means you already done it.
<Wanderer> ok,  I'm doing an upgrade ofm y host.  10 packages have been 'held back'.   Is there an easy way to upgrade those other than to manually install them one or two at a time and type the names in?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  check output of 'dmesg' command.
<JackStoner> Hey can anyone help me on how to delete a note on gnote
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  if you see ny messages about usb failing, well thats a bad sign
<Diverdude> sebsebseb, why is pidgin better?
<doug_> sebsebseb: no,they were also ubuntuusers like me ;-) the told me about all the features and i liked it
<JackStoner> Hey can anyone help me on how to delete a note on gnote
<emmanuel> Hi, I was using ubuntu 9.10, firefox 3.6 and I cannot close java applet window, Recently upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 and I have the same problem!!
<fandez> Hi guys
<ge_ro> kjele_: great, its running, thanks alot!!
<sebsebseb> doug_: heh some would be like no Banshee, don't use that, it uses Mono.  yeah yeah at that,  but even so great player,  altough as I was saying last.fm may now give an issue for the statiions try it
<UbuntuLily> command not found.  should I apt-get util-linux?
<theadmin> After the update to Lucid, VLC has started sluttering the videos every now and then. What gives?
<kachnik> hello
<ojii> hi everyone
<ge_ro> kjele_: i hope it will not abort again^^
<doug_> sebsebseb: ok, i wil give it a try
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: depends on the user, and Pidgin was the default instant messaging program in Ubuntu untill 9.10
<kjele_> ge_ro: Is that what you did last time?
<ojii> I use karmic and ubuntu one tells me my files are up to date but there's a whole folder missing (which is on one.ubuntu.com tho), does anyone know how i can tell it to actually sync it?
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: quite a lot of distros are using Empathy as the distro, but some are still doing Pidgin by default or at least one
<theGman> Can someone try and help me get my wifi going on my 9.10 fresh inst or am I gonna have to dump it and go with something else? I'm NOT trying to be rude, I just don't have much time to flap in the wind here... :P Deadlines you know... :)
<doug_> sebsebseb: thx for your advice (hope thats the correct engl. word for your hint...)
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: or whatever
<sebsebseb> Diverdude: no such thing as best, just try some apps, and use what you like I guess
<sebsebseb> !best | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kachnik>  Ihave upgraded to 10.04 and noticed that I can not any longer move windows between desk to by draging them with mouse to the edge of the screen, how can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> doug_: engl?
<ge_ro> kjele_: no, last time, i used the dist-update button, that appears after startup, now i'm updateing via synaptics, but i thing it doesnt make a difference, does it?
<UbuntuLily> Dr_Willis: I am getting a command not found error.  What package do I need to run this command?
<jumpa> Hello. If tried 8 hours to get my wlan adapter working, now i notice, that it works, when i use it without wpa2-encryption. are there any known bugs about wpa2 together with ubuntu 10.04 (64 bit)?
<sebsebseb> doug_: I think last.fm might have broken some of the support in Banshee, but I am not sure
<kjele_> ge_ro: No
<sebsebseb> doug_: try for yourself, and hopefuly it all works
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  'dmesg' is a rather standard command.   should be installee by default
<sergiu14> does ubuntu contain source packages ? ( in .deb format)
<Dr_Willis> sergiu14:  you can get the source debs with the package manager if you want
<sebsebseb> sergiu14: uhmm
<UbuntuLily> cade@UbuntuHP:~$ dmseg No command 'dmseg' found, did you mean:  Command 'dmesg' from package 'util-linux' (main) dmseg: command not found cade@UbuntuHP:~$ sudo apt-get install util-linux [sudo] password for cade:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done util-linux is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. cade@UbuntuHP:~$
<sergiu14> how
<theadmin> UbuntuLily: Uh, you made a typo
<UbuntuLily> duh
<UbuntuLily> sorry
 * JackStoner got it fixed ...stepping out
<doug_> sebsebseb: i mean the word advice i dont know if this is the correct word... my english is very bad, sorry
<sebsebseb> doug_: ok
<natrixnatrix89> now after the upgrade when I run ooffice presentation in full screen, I still see both panels. That looks weird. Does anyone know why?
<OttifantSir1> Is there a way to fix invalid coding without going through 15000+ MP3s and see which ones are marked?
<sergiu14> Dr_willis, how do I do that?
<peleg> Hello good people, I am having an emergency here. Last night I have upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04, despite my fears, using sudo do-release-upgrade. there were a few errors, but in general it looked good (took about 4 hours, so I wasn't watching the screen all the time). After a restart, my computer will not boot any more. at all.
<UbuntuLily> How do I dump the output to a text file?  dmesg >textfile.txt ?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | sergiu14
<ubottu> sergiu14: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<theGman> Ok, thanks anyway all...guess I go bow away my ubuntu and put something else on instead... Would have been great to give it a go but...since wifi isn't working and wired is not an opt...I have no choice...(am in win7 atm UGH!)
<sebsebseb> peleg: How did you upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04?  Did you go through 9.04 and 9.10 first, like you are meant to?
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  the messages of imporntance should be at the end.
<theadmin> UbuntuLily: Yup
<theGman> bow -> now
<sergiu14> apt doesn't download the source package in .deb format..
<natrixnatrix89> so I guess no one is using ooffice here..
<kjele_> doug_: advice is the noun while advise is the verb. So she advised you something useful. You took her advice and graced it.
<natrixnatrix89> ?
<sergiu14> like in fedora src rpms..
<peleg> I get, after "Starting up ...", a message "mount: mounting none on /dev failed: No such device", and then a series of errors, ended up with and alert and drop to shell.
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: Many people are, huh. I am.
<peleg> sebsebseb: no, both are LTS, so I can upgrade directly.
<Dr_Willis> sergiu14:  read up on the apt manual/guides.    the 'build-dep' command  to apt-get may be whata you want.
<sebsebseb> peleg: 8.10 is not a LTS, so you meant 8.04?
<doug_> kjele_: thx :-)
<peleg> sebsebseb: I wrote 8.04
<kachnik>  I have upgraded to 10.04 and noticed that I can not any longer move windows between desktops by draging them with mouse to the edge of the screen, how can I fix this? I am using compiz and hav no idea where to set it in ccsm, thx.
<theadmin> sebsebseb: And 8.10 is EOL anyway
<caldwell> how to install assualtcube step by step new to ubuntu
<shogun_> I have noticed the same thing as kachnik
<squarebracket> it's safe to delete what's in /var/tmp right?
<sebsebseb> peleg: ok I read wrong
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin: Could you please take a look. when you run a presentation in full screen. do you see both gnome-panel too? Before the upgrade i used fullscreen normally, but now i still see both panels..
<sergiu14> apt-get source doesn't get a .deb.. so its useless
<sebsebseb> theadmin: indeed sadly
<kachnik> shogun_, wellcome to the club :)
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: Nope, they dissappear
<peleg> theadmin: that's why I waited for 10.04
<UbuntuLily> Dr_Willis: this is all I see that may be relevent - [85320.390113] INFO: task umount:10724 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<zniavre_> good evening
<zniavre_> there is a way to install nvidia.run from nvidia website?
<sebsebseb> peleg: well you could mess around trying to get it so you can boot  it up properly again,  or you could get hold of data put live CD in access the partition move data some where else for example.   Clean install Ubuntu with 10.04 and whilst doing so,  get the Ext4 file system and Grub 2 by default.
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin: thanks. I guess ill just have to reboot. That often solves things.
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  not sure what to do then. You could reboot the box i guess. You may want to check the filesystem of the deivice afterwards.
<theadmin> natrixnatrix89: On windows maybe :/
<madjoe> how can I delete old version of kernel in my Karmic? during the boot I've got multiple options/instances of Ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> zniavre_:  its best to use the drivers from the repos. Not the ones from nvidia.com
<ny00123> EzeQL and om26er, I guess that "cat"?
<sebsebseb> peleg: or do something that isn't default, but set up a seperate /home before you install, assuming you don't already have one, which can be rather useful, if you ever need to clean install Ubuntu, or want to distro change
<chavez> howdy. why is there no IRC protocol in the accounts dropdown for Empathy?
<zniavre_> Dr_Willis, i understand this point and agree but why they are uninstalable?
<Dr_Willis> zniavre_:  dkms/kernel/version issues
<peleg> sebsebseb: how can I "mess around"? I am in this weird shell, where most of the commands I know are just not there. I can't see my home directory there, I don't have vim, etc.
<om26er> chavez, check if telepathy-idle is installed..
<Dr_Willis> zniavre_:  you 'can' instgall them.. but you can also break things badly
<sebsebseb> peleg: ok so it messed up a lot
<chavez> om26er, it is AFAIK
<UbuntuLily> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QeTFPG01  this is full output
<sebsebseb> peleg: ok got Live CD?
<netbook> Hi, I get an brasero error when burning the Ubuntu 10.04 AMD64 Desktop image: http://pastebin.com/wc1jUkGz What is the problem?
<natrixnatrix89> theadmin: do you mean theres no way for me to make both panels disappear during presentation?
<sebsebseb> peleg: I meant mess around spending time trying to fix it, rather than just clean installing
<ny00123> if I understand that correctly, at least
<theadmin> netbook: Problem is that Brasero is friggin' buggy. Use gnomebaker.
<datacrusher> Segfault, i used the older kernel and all worked
<zniavre_> Dr_Willis,  i m a bit "oldschool" and im usualy install them manualy from .run
<zniavre_> but now i understand  thank you
<kachnik> shogun_, I googled this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/557547
<sebsebseb> peleg: when install mess's up big time, you can chroot the file system and try and fix or whatever it is, but easier to just clean install.
<netbook> theadmin: is this error common?
<peleg> sebsebseb: no. I am in the uni right now, since I don't have internet in my laptop any more :(  - I don't believe I have a burner around here. I do have a mobile usb hard-drive, though.
<Dr_Willis> zniavre_:  for my nvidia systems i never need to. boot up first time. click click.. done . :)
<theadmin> netbook: Well happened to me :D
<quenbert> Hi there, how can I know a swap partition is encrypted?
<netbook> theadmin heh ok all i needed to know
<sebsebseb> peleg: well you probably also need the Live CD or USB to fix,  not just to clean install
<billybigrigger> anyone know when plymouth is going to be fixed on nvidia machines? im getting sick and tired of looking at the ugly text boot-up
<zniavre_> if you got jockey installed wich it's not my case  (but anyway i was believing a wrong stuff from me)
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  you got some WEIRD error messages in that dmesg output -->    3945.486930] Buffer I/O error on device loop0, logical block 36208640
<zniavre_> thank you
<chavez> om26er, i just reinstalled telepathy-idle and still don't get the option to setup an IRC account in emapthy :-(
<peleg> sebsebseb: ok, so suppose I want to clean install (I understand you think it is the easiest way) - can I do it with a usb external HD ?
<squarebracket> anything i should know before i upgrade?
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger:  Have you got the propritary Nivdida graphics card driver installed?
<Dr_Willis> How in the world can the loop0 device get an IO error... Hmm
<UbuntuLily> I had mounted the drive
<kjele_> theadmin, netbook, Feels more that cd-rom is useless. USB pen is the future. Easy and fast
<sebsebseb> peleg: uhmm I guess so, if you treat it like a USB stick or something
<sebsebseb> !usb | peleg
<UbuntuLily> I removed it using umount /path
<ubottu> peleg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<UbuntuLily> Soorry
<theadmin> squarebracket: 1) It's slower then a clean install. 2) It will reinstall the -desktop package, so all "default" programs you deleted will be back (argh!) 3) It might break some stuff randomly.
<sebsebseb> !install | peleg
<ubottu> peleg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<FardadJalili> Dr_Willis: I got that error when I tried to install lucid
<UbuntuLily> lemmie clarify
<kkojiband> hey, can anybody help me to change gnome-terminal's default screen size in ubuntu 10.4
<billybigrigger> sebsebseb, according to hardware drivers, yes
<delac> hello! has anyone ever managed to disable "Network" and "Connect to Sever" from Places-menu and Nautilus?
<UbuntuLily> I have a Image file on the USB drive and I mounted the image
<UbuntuLily> But I unmounted it before I tried to remove the USB device
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: yeah I got serious issues on other computer with Plymouth when I had the driver installed
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  some of those messages about 'ata3.00' seem a little scary.  But this is a USB flash drive you are having issues with?
<kkojiband> in previous ubuntu, i modified /usr/share/vte/termcap/xterm
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: however I know how to disable plymouth :)
<UbuntuLily> Well a USB Hard drive
<UbuntuLily> With my life on it .... ;(
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: also if you really want to 3D OpenGL game,  I know it may sound a bit sucky, but you could if your computer can handle it with enough RAM and such,  Virutalbox a distro for the games
<peleg> sebsebseb: thanks! One more thing: will a clean install not mess with my home directory? Will I need to reinstall also all of my packages? (apache, mysql, etc.) - or will it know that it is there?
<squarebracket> sigh. i should probably do a clean install, considering the amount of unnecessary stuff i have installed.... but i don't really want to. maybe one of these days i'll actually do that. thanks, theadmin. the usual :)
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: you only really need the propritary driver installed if you want to 3D OpenGL game
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: well I haven't tested with this new open source driver, but I think it lacks support
<UbuntuLily> Nothing else to try  than but rebooting?
<kjele_> kkojiband: right click on it and under profile you select the one you are using
<Dr_Willis> UbuntuLily:  yea. thats about all you can do  as far as i know.  I would be backing up that HD real soon.
<kjele_> kkojiband: Then profile perference
<netbook> theadmin: Back... I can't figure out how to do a straight copy with gnomebaker
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: you can keep your /home directory, but yes programs will need to be re installed, also some programs for example email client
<kjele_> kkojiband: On the first fan you can set the default size
<peleg> The usb installation page talks about 9.10 - is it the same for 10.04?
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: if you have a email client set up,  so it's got whatever in home, but after re installing, it might not just detect that
<netbook> theadmin: I don't want to make a data cd, i want to burn image to disc
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: your emails and such I mean
<Dr_Willis> peleg:  doing a full install to usb - basically the same.
<theadmin> netbook: Let me take a quick look
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger: for this kind of reason,  that's one reason I don't bother with email clients :)  and oh yes even in Windows they can be a right pain when they mess up,  and web mail is :)
<kkojiband> kjele_: thank you, i will try now
<netbook> i wonder if I can dd an iso to a blank cd heh
<squarebracket> new jack if i'm lucky..? here goes nothing!
<theadmin> netbook: The "Tools" menu
<Dr_Willis> netbook:  ive heard it can work
<netbook> theadmin: thanks
<layo> after log in or log out resolution is change
<peleg> Dr_Willis: thanks, but I meant installatio FROM a usb, not TO usb. Is that what you also meant?
<layo> in gdm is normalan
<layo> in gdm is normal
<sebsebseb> billybigrigger:  don't bother with email client these days,  that's been quite a while over a year :)
<kjele_> Dr_Willis: Depends on what you mean by installing to usb. If you install the live cd version is much better than the os.
<Dr_Willis> peleg:  use unetbootin or usb-disk-creator to make a bootable installer flash drive.. boot it.. install :)
<sebsebseb> layo: What's this about GDM?
<peleg> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<layo> when i start computer resolution is good , 1900 x 1200
<Dr_Willis> peleg:  you aer not trying to do a SERVER install from a flash drive are you?
<layo> when i log in resolution is 1280 x1024
<peleg> Dr_Willis: what's the difference? My ubuntu always acted also as a server (apache, etc.)
<layo> then i go in nvdia server config
<sebsebseb> layo: GDM  2 sucks :(  KDM :)
<kjele_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> peleg:  server install WONT work from a usb-installer :) is one big differance
<sebsebseb> layo: also yes if xorg isnt' set up properly,  you may get issues with the log in screen
<layo> and i set resolution
<kkojiband> kjele_: wow, there is very simple way to change default size. thank you^^
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to make the edges of the windows larger? when I try to resize, it's like I'm playing a game of "How long does it take to find the edge of this window?"
<peleg> Dr_Willis: but I don't understand what IS a server installation. ubuntu is ubuntu... are there different versions now?
<UbuntuLily> How does one do a check of an NTFS drive via Ubuntu?
<kjele_> kkojiband: Sometimes you just need to see what the preferences offer you before being hardcore and edit conf files...
<sebsebseb> !server | peleg
<ubottu> peleg: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sergiu14> how you debug libc on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  try some differnt themes. the windows borders and buttons can be easier to use with a theme like 'bluecurve' or some others.
<layo> this is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/427678/
<datacrusher> recurrent questioning: how do i put the minimize, close buttons on the right side?
<sebsebseb> that factoid should be updated, since current LTS version is now 10.04
<xtyn> the notifications system is driving me nuts
<xtyn> and i can't stop it
<peleg> sebsebseb: oh, so no problem; as long as I can run apache on the normal version, I guess everything is ok...
<sebsebseb> peleg: yes you can
<TommyThaGun> Dr_Willis, is there a way to customize it? maybe in gconf-editor?
<sebsebseb> peleg: on the  normal  version
<kkojiband> kjele_: yeah, i think so i should check preferences above all
<peleg> sebsebseb: thanks
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  I just use different themes.
<sebsebseb> peleg: ok np
<Dr_Willis> TommyThaGun:  i tend to use ones that have nice big corner buttons in different colors
<airox> Hi guys
<bunny> hey
<sebsebseb> peleg: also maybe you missed it above, but they should update that factoid :D
<slipperychicken> datacrusher, gconf, there's a registry setting.
<xtyn> how do i purge the bloody notifications system?
<sebsebseb> peleg: since it's 10.04 now
<sebsebseb> xtyn: oh you want to remove notify-osd ?
<airox> Is there any way to detect webcams and get a fixed name for them in /dev? Instead of video0, video1 etc ?
<xtyn> sebsebseb, yes
<peleg> sebsebseb: yes, I have noticed that.
<Dr_Willis> xtyn:  whats giving you so many notifications?
<datacrusher> slipperychicken, thanks!!!
<Johnny_Smith_14> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<xtyn> Dr_Willis, the battery
<netbook> theadmin: I had same error with gnomebake actually... "wodim cannot fixate disk"
<netbook> weird
<peleg> sebsebseb: oh, I can't run usb-creator, since I don't have root priveleges on this ubuntu (at the university)
<theadmin> netbook: Hm.
<Dr_Willis> xtyn:  weird. I rarely see any notifications on my netbook aboiut the battery
<slipperychicken> !date
<theadmin> netbook: Is the image file fine?
<linuxgecko> several statements and a question. i am trying to install lucid from a usb stick, that was created by unetbootin. i am getting a black screen on the gui after the animated loading splash. i can get to the CLI of the livecd. how do get a gui working?
<slipperychicken> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<netbook> theadmin I'll check, I got it from http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/10.04/
<netbook> theadmin I'll dl another copy from another place
<sebsebseb> linuxgecko: ok have you installed just trying?
<Oer> linuxgecko,  what videocard do you use ?
<xtyn> when i tried ti purge the notifications-daemon, it tried to pull ubuntu-desktop with it
<Trezker_> Now I've removed all flash from my system and restarted, but firefox and chrome can still play videos on youtube. Why?
<kjele_> xtyn: You can change the notification setting in gconf-editor. Should be under apps > gnome-powermanager
<linuxgecko> oer: intel 82865G.
<linuxgecko> sebsebseb:  installed just trying?
<Dr_Willis> Trezker_:  right click on the video and see what its using.
<sebsebseb> linuxgecko: Your getting Plymouth issues  don't even  have a propritary Nivida or ATI driver installed hrm
<layo> sebsebseb: any solution
<sebsebseb> linuxgecko: yeah just trying to install Ubuntu?
<nfm> Hi, I'm trying to run cdrdao read-toc, but the cd is like a hybrid audio/data thing and cdrdao is complaining it can't get a lock on the device (I'm guessing because both the audio and data parts are mounted). Anyone know a workaround?
<sebsebseb> layo: not sure, but I guess  maybe you need a graphics card driver installed
<sebsebseb> layo: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Trezker_> adobe flash player 9
<layo> i done that
<linuxgecko> sebsebseb:  I'm trying to install lucid. I've installed hardy and karmic previously on other systems. this one is getting lucid if this will work.
<sebsebseb> layo: Which card you got?
<layo> nvidia 7300 GS
<delac> Hello! Has anyone ever managed to disable "Network" and "Connect to Sever" from Places-menu and Nautilus?
<sebsebseb> layo: ok after you installed that driver
<sebsebseb> layo: is your boot up ok?  I mean before the log in screen loads
<teddy_> 1004 desktop ok to use?
<sebsebseb> teddy_: depends
<sebsebseb> teddy_: on the user, and to some extent their hardware
<peleg> So, do I have any hope making a usb hard-drive good for fresh install, if I don't have any way or using usb-creator, or should I give up / run to a friend somewhere?
<netbook> theadmin: gnomebaker and brasero both use wodim
<xtyn> kjele_, thanks, i hope this works
<linuxgecko> Oer:  that help?
<layo> no
<layo> samo problem with splash screen
<layo> same
<theadmin> netbook: No idea who wodim is, actually.
<sebsebseb> layo: ok are you seeing black screen and such, when it trys to load, before you get the log in screen?
<theadmin> netbook: Altough no, I have a brief understanding but not much
<teddy_> what is the most common problem users have with 1004-desktop?
<linuxgecko> Xorg fires up,  and i have no EE ,  and only barely a WW,   but nothing definative.
<layo> i must see
<JenniferB> is there a good svn gui client for ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> teddy_: I guess the Plymouth issue for the boot up, for those that have installed a propritary Nivida or ATI driver for the graphics card
<Pudgy> Has anybody tried to install VBoxAddition on a clean 10.4 (64b)? I'm getting a load of cryptic errors about a kernel, can't imagine I'm the first ;)
<theadmin> teddy_: "most common", doubt such thing exists. I hardly have any problems at all, for instance :P
<peleg> JenniferB: rapidsvn
<netbook> theadmin, it is the program that does the actual writing to disc http://man.cx/wodim%281%29
<sebsebseb> layo: ok
<sebsebseb> layo: you got boot up screen issue?  ,but also  the log in screen itself, won't show properly?
<acicula> Pudgy, can you paste the output on pastebin
<sebsebseb> layo_: I think when it comes to the log in screen, just make sure that Ubuntu/Gnome is using the correct resolution,  and your log in screen will probably also be ok.
<Oer> linuxgecko, iḿ following nvidia gpu problems, and read a intresting solution, maybe works for you 2 ( part of delay starting GDM [daemon] GdmXserverTimeout=60) http://www.mikesplanet.net/2010/05/10-04-workarounds/  ( ubuntu is booting too fast ? )
<carlosgaldino> Hi, does anyone know how can I resize the icon that appears in the window list?
<linuxgecko> gar.....   why the livecd doesn't have links/lynx and gpm on it,  i don't understand..          i can't use that link Oer.
<Pudgy> acicula: Actually, that's not that simple on a clean 10.4 without networking up ;) (copy/paste doesn't work). It says something about kernel configuration is invalid. missing autoconf.h or auto.conf.
<xTheGoat121x> What might cause my Karmic installation to stop showing the splash screen?
<layo> mz login screen is ok
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: propritarty Nivida or ATI driver
<layo> the problem is when i login
<layo> then resolution is change
<Pudgy> acicula: got the info from the log file btw
<sebsebseb> !xorg | layo
<ubottu> layo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: oh Karmic not Lucid, nevermind
<acicula> Pudgy, make sure kernel headers are installed, think build-essential pulls them in
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, I have neither of those. I think it's got something to do with the new bootloader I installed.
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: new boot loader?
<Pudgy> acicula: ah... ok, gonna try that one.
<Trezker_> aha! Found the flash plugin hiding in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Take0n> Hello. where can I find guides and info about how to embed a python app with the message menu in lucid?
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, yeah... have you heard about BURG?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: the Canonical website I think, but not sure
<Kanoc> Hey, who can help me pls? My Notebook doesn't start the new lucid lynx
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: no what's that
<Trezker_> now, which of all these flashplugins is recommended?
<paddy_> I have made a user account and need to give it write permissions to a folder, how do i do that without 777'ing the folder?
<vivek> Hi .. I noticed that indicator applet and the gwibber service suddenly  surges upto use 100% of CPU . It remains like that for close to a minute  before going down. I am using Lucid.. it is a fresh clean install.. and  could someone also educate me on "desktop couch service". I see two  instances of it running in my system monitor. And then there is Ubuntu  one sync daemon & the "Ubuntu one login" which are together using  close to 26MB of RAM. Why is it 
<datacrusher> slipperychicken, cant find the key... any clues?
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, https://launchpad.net/burg -- it's a graphical bootloader, adds some of the theming options they'll eventually implement in GRUB
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: oh ok
<Trezker_> flashplugin-nonfree or adobe-flashplugin?
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: thanks I guess
<gswain> Does the ubuntu private cloud only make xen vms? or does it do kvm as well?
<bluebaron> anyone know about an issue with youtube and flash versions?
<sebsebseb> gswain: your on about Ubuntu One or?
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, it allows you to have the icon for your operating systems as opposed to text if you're running more than one OS
<solovoy> hi
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: icon as in logo?
<Trezker_> bluebaron, mine hanged after leaving a page with flash
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: of the OS?
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, yeah
<layo> after i restart gdm evrzthing is ok
<layo> thanks
<paddy_>  I have made a user account and need to give it write permissions to a folder, how do i do that without 777'ing the folder?
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: that sounds interesting
<gswain> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud
<solovoy> i have a problem with ubuntu, don't mount the SD card of my cell phone, just mount the cellphone's memory
<sebsebseb> gswain: ok try this channel #ubuntuone
<bluebaron> a lot of people must have my issue though.  can anyone with ubuntu 10.04 watch youtube videos?
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, it's really cool but it's screwed up the splash screen for me -- I don't get anything except a blank screen when I'm booting.
<Trezker_> bluebaron, I could watch them, just crashes afterwards
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: heh in a way, well I guess that's why for stuff like that, it's useaully best to stay with the default
<peleg> I think I have found my issue: "If you choose to upgrade your / or /boot filesystem in place from ext2 or ext3 to ext4 (as documented on the ext4  wiki), then you must also use the grub-install  command after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to reinstall your boot loader. If you do not do this, then the version of GRUB installed in your boot sector will not be able to read the kernel from the ext4 filesystem and your system will fail t
<sebsebseb> Trezker_: Which version of Ubuntu?
<peleg> My question is: can I do something NOW, after trying to boot, in order to fix that? Can I fix that grub now somehow?
<Trezker_> 10.04, upgraded
<Bombo> hi i'm trying to get online via DSL with ubuntu 10.04, i found the settings. i can enter connection name (my dsl isp name) then username, password, and service, what does the service mean? what do i need to type in there?
<Trezker_> and I fixed it!
<sebsebseb> Trezker_: How?
<noah> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu.  Is it possible to remote connect to a vista machine using terminal server client? I keep getting an error.
<ReBoRnE33> Hi guys...
<c3l> need help with my printer. Im managing to get a testpage printed, but nothing else. (hp laserjet 1020)
<Trezker_> after removing flash player 9 I reinstalled adobe flashplugin
<vivek> guys the indicator applet on my system shows 100 %CPU usage in between. Gwibber was doing the same.. so i uninstalled it.. can someone please help me with it
<solovoy> i have a problem with ubuntu, don't mount the SD card of my cell phone, just mount the cellphone's memory
<sinux> Bombo, just enter any name you want
<theGman> IS THIS THE CHAN FOR GETTING WIFI HELP SO I DON'T HAVE TO DUMP MY FRESH INSTALL AND INSTALL SOMETHING ELSE?
<sebsebseb> theGman: yes
<sebsebseb> !caps | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> !ask | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theGman> sebsebseb: Thanks.
<sinux> vivek, use top command in the terminal to verify the CPU usage
<theGman> I apologize, but when I was asking questions two diff times earlier today I never got any kind of response.
<sebsebseb> noah: not sure abou that, but you could with RDP or VNC, well if your version of Windows supports RDP
<abstrakt> where does firefox store bookmark backups
<abstrakt> i've checked in ~/.mozilla/firefox/bookmarks.html
<abstrakt> but my bookmarks aren't actually in there
<BluesKaj> Bombo, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/ ..this will help you connect with ethernet without needing the network manager
<Prajwal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<abstrakt> it does have some default bookmarks, but i can't find my bookmark toolbar folder
<theGman> The prob I'm having is when I boot into ubuntu (am in win7 atm UGH!) it sees my linksys wusb100 wifi adapter, and idents it correct...
<eortega> Hi, I can't connect my iPod Touch to Gpixpod, can someone help me?
<sinux> abstrakt, what you want do take a backup of the bookmakrs
<sebsebseb> !wireless | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acicula> abstrakt, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<somenumber>/bookmarkbackups/
<Prajwal> xTheGoat121x, thanks for the link on Burg
<abstrakt> acicula, i looked in there too
<abstrakt> it's all JSON files
<abstrakt> not very human readable
<vivek> sinux: thanks ... but it is not always using 100% CPU... sometimes it does.. my thing here is that I have nothing to do with the indicator applet.. it just sits in one corner.. why should it ever use 100%CPU
<Take0n> sebsebseb, what is this "message menu" called? I am not sure what to look for
<Bombo> BluesKaj: but i need to dial with my modem
<abstrakt> i need to add some bookmarks "en masse" to my bookmarks toolbar
<nocturnus> what grub command parses grub.cfg in a readable form ?
<xTheGoat121x> Prajwal, No problem. Just be careful installing it -- it can be a bit tricky if you don't do all the steps. There's a few guides for it on the forums
<theGman> And even shows me access points avail to conn too....but when it attempts to...after a few secs...it returns "disconnected..." Anyone have an idea why?
<ReBoRnE33> I've done an in-place upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04. This hasn't caused me any problems in the past with previous Ubuntu release updates on the same hardware. Now the dovecot pop3 server and Bacula director aren't coming up.
<sinux> vivek, might the applet is buggy just remove it and use top if you want to see the CPU usage
<acicula> abstrakt, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<somenumber>/bookmarks.html does not exist?
<abstrakt> acicula, yes that exists
<peleg> Do you know if there's a way to "manually update grub" AFTER I have restarted? At the moment ubuntu can't read my filesystem (since it tries ext4, while my filesystem is ext3, I believe) - is there ANYTHING I can do at this point? Or should I try a fresh install now?
<abstrakt> acicula, it just doesn't have my *actual* bookmarks in it
<acicula> abstrakt, then you are asking the wrong question, you have the bookmark backups, but want to import them into firefox?
<Bombo> BluesKaj: i got a username and password from my isp, but im not sure what to enter in the service form field
<ReBoRnE33> These haqve previously started on boot.
<BluesKaj> !modem | Bombo
<ubottu> Bombo: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<sebsebseb> Take0n: indicitor applet I think,  anyway I got a link for you,  that goes to the  Canonical link as well, which might be useful.
<sebsebseb> Take0n: if I am correct you want  your app to use their thing instead of the notificaiton area, yes?
<Prajwal> yea sure :)
<vivek> thanks sinux: will try removing the indicator applet though I am not sure if I would really want to remove it... by the way could you please tell me what is this desktop couch service
<Bombo> BluesKaj: *reading*
<vivek> sinux: i see two instances of it on my system monitor
<sinux> peleg, It's better if you do a clean install it's little trouble than trying to fix the current
<sebsebseb> Take0n: or you really weren't clear in what you were asking
<sinux> vivek, give me sec
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<vivek> sure sinux: please take your time
<rohan> is there any way to get rid of _all_ traces of ubuntu one from your system?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: no reply, no link
<peleg> sinux: well, it is not a little trouble, that's sure, since I can't burn a CD and I can't use usb-creator here, since I don't have any root permissions (in the university). If only there was a way to create a bootable CD without root permissions...
<Take0n> sebsebseb, I want my app to appear in the messaging menu (the mail icon) like pidgin does. and show things below it like empathy does with new chat messages
<ondra> Můžu se zeptat ?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntuone*
<Take0n> sorry for answering I was googling it but with no luck
<peleg> I have also read that this switch to ext4 might corrupt my data. Is that true? I am terrified :(  -  I have a backup, but it is only from about a week ago, not really up-to-date.
<rohan> ActionParsnip: thanks.. will that remove the metapackage ubuntu-desktop too?
<ReBoRnE33> Can anyone explain why the dovecot pop3 server & bacula director daemons aren't being started on boot anymore after an in-place update from 9.10?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: ok I have a link  that goes on to a link to do with what you seem to want to do, but  it doesn't tell you how, well you'll see
<ondra> Nainstaloval jsem ubuntu kterémi na virtuáluu jelo česky ale zde nejde.
<sebsebseb> Take0n: I guess
<ActionParsnip> rohan: then you may want to run: cd ~/; ls -a    make sure no config folders shown smell like ubuntuone, also run:   cd ~/.config; ls -a      and do the same there
<Take0n> thank you
<Take0n> could you please provide me with that link?
<sinux> vivek, Bro this might help you http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/How_Desktopcouch_Works
<sebsebseb> Take0n: yeah hold on
<Take0n> okay
<rohan> thanks, atrus
<acicula> nocturnus, grub.cfg is autogenerated, settings go in /etc/default/grub
<rohan> err.. thanks, ActionParsnip
<linuxgecko> Oer: sorry.. doesn't work.   their fix involves a file/directory that isn't there on the livecd..    how do i get this mostrossity installed??? all my other ubuntu installs went nice enough i recommend it for most users switching to linux.
<ActionParsnip> rohan: let mecheck for you
<sinux> vivek, but thing is I don't see that kind of a thing on my desktop
<xtyn> kjele_, it did work, thanks
<xtyn> :)
<nocturnus> acicula: thanks
<ActionParsnip> rohan: no it doesnt remove the metapackage
<ondra> I am install Ubuntu to my netbook and this system is english but in my virtual computer is system czech.
<rohan> ActionParsnip: great, thanks
<vivek> sinux, is that not surprising.. i have a clean install of lucid on my system and if you are using lucid too. should we both not have the same things running
<neverblue> how do I set my IP, behind my router, on my Ubuntu machine ?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: its ok to remove te metapackage, it doesn't do anything when removed
<solovoy> i have a problem with ubuntu, don't mount the SD card of my cell phone, just mount the cellphone's memory
<sinux> guys got to go I'm too sleepy I was up for 48 hours straight
<theadmin> neverblue: I think you'll have to make the router do that for ya
<nocturnus> acicula: where's the file that's like menu.lst in grub1 ?
<ActionParsnip> rohan: just read the screen before you authorise the removal
<theadmin> nocturnus: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dirtyharold> hello all
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | nocturnus
<ubottu> nocturnus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rohan> ActionParsnip: i will, thanks
<neverblue> theadmin, for some reason, my VMware Ubuntu machine changed its IP....
<sinux> vivek, I'm running lucid 64bit and yes it's a clean install
<acicula> neverblue, its usually handed out by the router, and this is also the default for ubuntu. if you need to specify static configurations you can right click the network applet in the panel and select edit connections and fill in connection dtails
<theGman> Ok, went to that link but not seeing anything for the wusb100! Only seeing stuff for the wusb600N which doesn't seem like it would help...
<neverblue> and I would like to keep it set statically, if possible
<solovoy> i have a problem with ubuntu, don't mount the SD card of my cell phone, just mount the cellphone's memory
<neverblue> I know DNS settings can be adjusted in Windows
<elvis> elo
<dirtyharold> what proxy do you guys use for IRC -if any?
<ActionParsnip> nocturnus: editting /boot/grub/grub.cfg is not the way to edit grub as the file is generated so next time you install a new kernel, the cange you made will be lost
<vivek> sinux. i am running lucid 32 bit .... possibly that should be the diff.....
<ActionParsnip> !proxy | dirtyharold
<sinux> vivek, I've to sleep now my eye lids are dropping bye for now, Yes might be
<nocturnus> ActionParsnip: ok what's the right way?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: browser issues hang on
<Take0n> sebsebseb, no problem =)
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Editing that is fine with me, because I try to stick to specific kernels, those which work best
<evol_> Hello, I've managed to get that little envelope (message notification thingy) icon go away from my notification area.. how can i get it back
<acicula> nocturnus, that is now grub.cfg i believe, you edit the file in /etc/default/grub to set grub settings
<ActionParsnip> nocturnus: read the grub2 factoid ubottu gave, you need to edit gub's config files then run: sudo update-grub   for the changes to stick
<theGman> Anyone have a suggestion/idea? I really don't want to have to dump my ubuntu unless I have no choice...
<phillipsjk> solovoy: I don't know if it is related to your problem, but SD cards use a DRM scheme known as CPRM http://www.sdcard.org/developers/tech/
<linuxgecko> please help.  the installer shoudl not be this borked..  how do i get the gui working? i have a normal 10.04 iso i used, and i can only get the loading screen..   with quiet and spalsh removed, i just get more console stuff before the black screen.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its generated so new kernels will lose the settings, thats why its marked as read only, even to root (but the access may be changed) and the file says it is not to be modified
<dirtyharold> !proxy | dirtyharold
<dirtyharold> ?
<nocturnus> f/quit
<ReBoRnE33> Can anybody help me with issues related to an upgrade from karmic - lucid??
<ActionParsnip> dirtyharold: ubottu used to have a proxy factoid
<uLinux> How can I fix hour format at Login, Pidgin, etc?
<dirtyharold> ah
<evol_> Hello, I've managed to get that little envelope (message notification thingy) icon go away from my notification area.. how can i get it back?
<woodyjlw> is the open source driver for ati cards better than the the one from ati  yet?
<nocturnu1> what''s the grub1 line supposed to look like?
<trism> evol_: add the indicator applet to the panel
<neverblue> thanks acicula
<evol_> thanks trism
<solovoy> phillipsjk, don't know
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | ReBoRnE33
<ubottu> ReBoRnE33: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> linuxgecko: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<neverblue> hmmm, someone has hopped onto my wireless network
<jpds> neverblue: Nice.
<linuxgecko> ActionParsnip:  no..  but i never had to before
<neverblue> jpds :D
<neverblue> its just weird, as I have it password protected...
<ActionParsnip> linuxgecko: then you have no way of knowing the iso you downloaded is complete or consistant
<ActionParsnip> neverblue: mac filtering can help too
<neverblue> ActionParsnip: about to do it :D
<s6am> hi
<ActionParsnip> neverblue: depends on the router, you will have to RTFM
<ReBoRnE33> ubottu: I've performed upgrade from karmic to lucid. Now bacula-director & dovecot pop3 server daemons aren't being started on boot. How do I fix this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> ReBoRnE33: reinstall them and it may get sorted, or you can manually edit the startup to add the entries
<Take0n> sebsebseb, brb
<yellabs> we really need an what you see is what you get web editor for webdesign
<ActionParsnip> neverblue: I also have hidden SSID, disabled DHCP and use a weird subnet and mask. Keeps folk out nice
<avsu> Hi! How can I see a full list from "top" command? It doesn't fill in my screen.
<ReBoRnE33> ActionParsn: I would do if I could be guaranteed that it wouldn't mess up the custom config I've setup on the rig in question.
<e-DIO-t> Yo!
<dirtyharold> when I look at "cat /proc/cpuinfo" it shows both cores (I have an AMD dual 3.1 Ghz) but shows 1 core @ 3.1 Ghz and the other @ 800 Mhz. Is this current load? Or is cool n' quiet toning down the clock speed?
<ActionParsnip> avsu: top -n 99999999    should do it
<avsu> thx
<ActionParsnip> !startup | ReBoRnE33
<ubottu> ReBoRnE33: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot  | ReBoRnE33
<ubottu> ReBoRnE33: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<theGman> I guess I'm stuck then...since that link for the wireless isn't helping...I'm gonna have to (regrettably) dump my install and use something else...so sad.
<ReBoRnE33> ubottu: thx
<ReBoRnE33> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<theGman> Unless I'm missing something in that link...
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<DavidJHeinrich> can anyone help me with file-naming conventions?
<bumbblebee>  guys i just installed firefox -3.6 using sudo apt-get install, now there is something called namoroka (firefox pre release), i dont want that, i want firefox 3.6 what shld i do?
<bondiblueos9> ok, my boot fails silently if I don't have all my drives listed in fstab connected; any suggestions?
<DavidJHeinrich> I am naming photography files, and want to put the exposure in the file-name, i.e., 1/15s. How can I do this? Ubuntu won't take / in filenames
<Pici> avsu: er, that command won't help. use top -b -n 1
<ryankrizan> Is anyone available to help me figure out why the nvidia driver is not working properly?
<theadmin> bumbblebee: That is FF3.6, final. It's named differently to not mess it with 3.5
<aaron-n-nikki> hello
<ani__> ani@ani-desktop:~$ sudo sdptool browse 00:0F:DE:FF:DD:A6
<ani__> Failed to connect to SDP server on 00:0F:DE:FF:DD:A6: File descriptor in bad state
<Jake2|cfl> neverblue: change your passphrase of course
<ani__> Whats that mean.. how can i slove it?
<peleg> I just realized that using "recovery mode" with an older kernel, I can boot to a normal shell (bash), and I can see my home dir and use vim and etc.  - Now I am trying to find a way to fix my installation somehow.
<avsu> Pici: Jep thx!
<bumbblebee> theadmin, are u sure?
<aaron-n-nikki> got a question. Does Ubuntu ever need defrag?
<barberan> where can i configure software sources ?
<theGman> Can ANYONE tell me if the drivers for the wusb600N will still work for my wusb100(it's a G really) ???
<theadmin> bumbblebee: Yes.
<Take0n> back
<barberan> I mean sources.ist
<schweegi1> hello! can you help me? i want to reinstall ubuntu lucid, but  after installation is finished i can't type my password because ubuntu  tells me that the password is wrong but its defendly right!
<bastid_raZor> barberan: /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> schweegi1: Let's perform a password reset.
<ActionParsnip> theGman: what chip does it use?
<linuxgecko> barberan:  i've never know it to need it.. why?
<glib> i have attempted to change my pointer (in appearance>customize>pointer) but instead of changing the theme i have a bizarre hybrid of two themes.  any idea how to fix this?
<barberan> bastid_raZor thanks
<bastid_raZor> !defrag | aaron-n-nikki read the links for more detailed information
<ubottu> aaron-n-nikki read the links for more detailed information: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<bumbblebee> theadmin, cause when i installed that on jaunty it did not updated to namoroka
<peleg> that's quite an interesting shell; when I type "dsfdsfs" I get "Sorry, command-not-found has crashed!" :)
<schweegi1> theadmin: how can i do that? i'm on the live cd yet because i can't login into ubuntu :(
<theadmin> schweegi1: Boot into the recovery mode, choose "drop to root shell", type "passwd username" (where username is the name you chose on install), and enter a new password.
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Apparently the ralkink chipset, in other distros it used the rt2870
<htc> anyone familiar with server 10.04 / cannot set static ip problem?
<paddy_>  I have made a user account and need to give it write permissions to a folder, how do i do that without 777'ing the folder?
<linuxgecko> ActionParsnip: if i co back and test my iso and it passes md5,  what am i looking at for an issue?
<bumbblebee> theadmin, but on hardy it shows namoroka
<ActionParsnip> theGman: you can check with: sudo lshw -C network
<ryankrizan> htc: have you tried the old method of using /etc/network/interfaces?
<htc> ryankrizan, supposedly - got a shitty host apparently
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: add them to the group of the folder
<theadmin> bumbblebee: Sorry, no idea about those old releases :/ Only ever used 3.6 on Karmic and Jaunty
<aaron-n-nikki> <bastid_raZor> Thanx
<ActionParsnip> linuxgecko: you may need some boot options or disable some hardware in bios, also if you are using a CD/DVD then burn as SLOWLY as possible
<AnxiousNut> does totem movie player saves what i streamed from youtube? searching for something
<htc> either the server didnt have the driver on the cd, or the guy's just incompetent, or its a real bug
<schweegi1> theadmin: thank you, i try it now..
<theadmin> paddy_: Add that account to group which owns the folder
<htc> i've seen it on vm images with 10.04
<paddy_> how do i do that
<theadmin> bumbblebee: Err, Karmic and Lucid
<theadmin> paddy_: See "man adduser" and "man chown"
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: adduser username groupname
<theGman> ActionParsnip: So, since I would have to reboot into it I need to get as much info now, what will that tell me exactly?
<bumbblebee> theadmin, one of the guys in firefox community is suggesting to upgrade to lucid, thats latest right?
<theadmin> bumbblebee: Yes.
<theGman> ActionParsnip: And how do I use the info?
<bumbblebee> is it same for lucid
<paddy_> how do i find the group i need to add the user to?
<bumbblebee> namoroka ;)
<theadmin> bumbblebee: Nah, it displays just as "Firefox" for Lucid
<peleg> so the release notes say "you must also use the grub-install  command after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS to reinstall your boot loader" - now that I am finally seeing my shell, how can I use that command? It asks me to provide an install_device.
<bumbblebee> k
<theadmin> bumbblebee: Cause it uses 3.6 as deafult
<ActionParsnip> theGman: read the product line for the wireless interface and use it in websearches. I also suggest you use a wired connection to get full updates before any of this as the updates may fix it for you
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: ls -hal /path/to/directory
<erichynds> does alt+drag no longer work for moving a gnome panel?
<theadmin> erichynds: Does.
<erichynds> theadmin, any reason why it wouldn't for me?  I'm on a fresh install of 10.04.
<linuxgecko> ActionParsnip:  the machine has no cd drive,  i'm using a unetbootin usb thumb drive.  i've used it successfully for 9.10.  I'm typing from the livecd environment.  what kernel options do i need? i've already tried some. and please don't treat me like a linux noob.
<theadmin> erichynds: Hmnh. I'm on a update from Karmic, but...
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | linuxgecko
<ubottu> linuxgecko: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<theadmin> erichynds: They're kicking out the panel for the next release anyway
<erichynds> correction, i cannot drag new panels.  the default 2 can be dragged
<paddy_> bastid_raZor "drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K May  3 23:52 html"
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Sadly, a wired conn isn't an option at the moment or I could be in here while booted in ubuntu... :(
<linuxgecko> ActionParsnip:  so you just want me to throw the dictionary of kernel options at it? no diagnosis?
<htc> lulz
<erichynds> theadmin, answered my own question.  I needed to put something on it before it could be dragged, for whatever reason
<Patrinstar> how do i update firefox? i have version 3.5.9
<htc> hey linuxgecko you got any dmesg|tail /var/log/syslog /var/log/messages output thats interesting?
<ondra> Good evening. I installed Ubuntu in a virtual computer system in the Czech language. Now I have installed the system into a notebook is in English. How do I translate into Czech?
<theadmin> Patrinstar: Best solution: Update Ubuntu to Lucid.
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: you  would need to change the group permissions and the group.. sudo chmod 775 html  .. then change the group to something that isn't root .. say that users name. then they shoudl be able to read read write execute the directory
<theadmin> ondra: System - Admininstration - Language Support
<Patrinstar> theadmin, whatrs lucid? im new to this
<ActionParsnip> linuxgecko: try a few, see what you get. The MD5 will hopefully pass so you know the data you are using is good. If not, you know where the error lies
<theadmin> ubottu: lucid | Patrinstar
<ubottu> Patrinstar: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<hwilde> hello, a samba mount failed and then all the icons on my desktop disappeard?
<peleg> But actually I prefer to stay with ext3. I am worrying for my data. But it looks like I just can't make a fresh install... I have an external HD and I have an internet connection on this ubuntu here - but I don't have admin permissions. Why would I need admin permissions in order to create a bootable usb??
<ondra> To nefunguje.
<ondra> It does not work.
<zippytech> hi I am running 8.04 where is the trash folder located at for each user?
<chazco> The Ubuntu 10.04 live cd can't reach a desktop environment on my desktop PC. I'm guessing this is due to the changed nvidia free drivers. Is this something that is likely to be fixed in 10.04.1?
<htc> peleg, writing to disks is a admin thing, and iirc ntfs/fat only automount without permissions needed, but its been a while since ive tried other fs's
<bastid_raZor> !trash | zippytech
<ubottu> zippytech: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<schweegi> theadmin: thank you! that solved the problem :)
<htc> chazco, what sort of PC do you have? is it a dell?
<bastid_raZor> zippytech: /home/username/.Trash for each user
<chazco> htc - Nope, just a basic self build
<htc> chazco, first thing i always try is getting the alternate CD installer, and going from there. they take out all the nice stuff and fill it with drivers
<ondra> Good evening. I installed Ubuntu in a virtual computer system in the Czech language. Now I have installed the system into a notebook is in English. How do I translate into Czech? Lagnuage support its not work.
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: please keep questions in the main channel. and i do not know what that means
<Patrinstar> theadmin, so i update to lucid? or am i reinstalling everything?
<phillipsjk> linuxgecko: did you try "Check disk for defects. " that check the MD5 hash I believe.
<htc> chazco, k what hardware's in it?
<kjele_> zippytech: in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<theadmin> Patrinstar: You can just update.
<theadmin> Patrinstar: Use the update manager
<paddy_> how do i change the group?
<theadmin> paddy_: chown :group somefile
<Patrinstar> theadmin, what do you mean use the update manager?
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: sudo chgrp groupname html
<linuxgecko> phillipsjk: sorry if i'm frustrated..  i've said a few times that i unetbootin'd my iso to a usb stick. and i use the stick for other things too.
<theadmin> Patrinstar: system -> admininstration -> update manager.
<htc> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<chazco> htc - I normally need the live cd to do some other bits and pieces (cleaning up /home partition for example). Not sure what's in it anymore :D Its got a nvidia geforce 6200LE video card (+ an unused on-board nvidia card)
<peleg> The problem that in this shell I'm in, at the moment, I connect the external HD, and it is mounted (I see it it /media, with its real name), but it appears it has no files in it at all. As if my system can't read it now. I feel lost... that is, there's really nothing at all I can do to have a computer running again :(
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: chgrp? Who needs that. We have chown
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: if changing just the group then it is useful.
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Could I boot into a diff distro's live cd that can conn and maybe chroot and work with it? Would that even work?
<htc> hm, nvidia chipset on the mobo chazco ?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: browser issues as  I was saying
<sebsebseb> Take0n: so uhmm
<zippytech> thanks everyone
<theadmin> bastid_raZor: Dunno... chown :group somefile or chgrp group somefile... really same effect
<OttifantSir1> Is there a faster way of finding and correcting invalid coding (using Scandinavian letters in filenames) than going through 15000+ MP3s and see which ones are marked?
<chazco> htc - Yes, can't give you specifics because i'm not sure without taking it apart to check :)
<ActionParsnip> theGman: possibly, its free to try :)
<sebsebseb> Take0n: well one last try finding in my IRC log
<sebsebseb> I guess
<Pici> OttifantSir1: I *think* that easytag will do that automatically.
<htc> chazco, sure you can
<peleg> I guess my only option is to install a live-cd somewhere else, and try my luck booting from it.
<htc> sudo lspci -vvv >somefile
<datacrusher> does anyone knows if ubuntu 10 have support for intel 82945G/GZ vga?
<htc> then pastebin it
<khider> Hello all, I cannot get open office to work and get the following error--http://pastebin.ca/1871415
<OttifantSir1> Pici: Is that in the repos?
<bastid_raZor> theadmin: it isn't something to bluster about. both work and for someone who has no idea what they are doing chgrp simplifies it.
<Pici> OttifantSir1: Yes, it is.
<Patrinstar> theadmin, how do i get update manager to find lucid?
<zippytech> hmm when i click on the trash can I see folders but when I look in the folder with terminal as root I see nothing
<malice>  /quit
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir1: you can use the find command in conjuction with -exec to script it
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Just not sure WHAT to try in that scenario...?
<theadmin> Patrinstar: What is your current Ubuntu version? (please run "lsb_release -src"
<ActionParsnip> OttifantSir1: te guys in #bash have some crazy scripting skills
<PHLAK> I have irssi set up on a remote server and am sshed into that server, now how do I get my local terminal to blink the taskbar icon on a bell?
<chazco> htc - This pops up a fair bit nVidia Corporation MCP61
<OttifantSir1> ActionParsnip: I know. Been there a few times and gotten help
<Patrinstar> 9.10 karmic
<phillipsjk> linuxgecko: did you try "F4. Graphics Modes. If video is unacceptable during the operation of the CD, selecting the "Safe graphics mode" may provide better results during LiveCD operation or until video issues can be resolved after installation."
<Patrinstar> theadmin, 9.10 karmic
<peleg> Ok, I have no choice, then. Thank you for your help. I will run to catch a friend somewhere.     Cheers.
 * jae isn't really sure what OttifantSir1's problem *is*, but then again, with encodings, he knows too much :P
<CyberMan> all ji
<Take0n> sebsebseb, hope u do
<CyberMan> all hi*
<CyberMan> habeone question
<theadmin> Patrinstar: sudo apt-get update && update-manager - should display "New release available blah blah blah 10.04 Lucid Lynx"
<OttifantSir1> ActionParsnip: I'll check Pici's suggestion first
<ryankrizan> Has anyone seen anything like this before? http://www.youecho.com/nvidia-blue.png
<paddy_> thankyou. i think that worked, what is a good gui ftp client?
<kjele_> zippytech: Your or other's trash?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: right guys in other channel,  helped me get link since they can Google
<linuxgecko> phillipsjk:  cna you share those kernel options? i don't have the iso where i can get to that menu.
<CyberMan> how can I add user on ubuntu 9.10 server?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: where as I got browser issues at the moment,  could install another browser and try etc, anyway right
<khider> Hello all, I cannot get open office to work and get the following error http://pastebin.ca/1871415
<sebsebseb> Take0n: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/ubuntu-ditching-notification-area.html
<cyberjack> Hi, can anyone tell me how I can install the php 5.2.13 packages from dotdeb on ubuntu 10.4? The packages in 10.4 are newer (version 5.3.2) but I need php 5.2 for work.
<ActionParsnip> theGman: you need the driver files (could even use ndisgtk just for the now until you get the system updated)
<sebsebseb> Take0n: that links to the Canonical link about it as well
<bastid_raZor> cyberjack: sudo adduser username
<bastid_raZor> CyberMan:  ^^
<chasmanrors__> reposting: How do I move my wine/emacs/all packages/email/everything en mass     to new hardware?   Also how do I know if linux will run on that hardware?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | cyberjack
<ubottu> cyberjack: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<linuxgecko> phillipsjk:  and no, I've not tried it,  because i don't see it..  where on the livecd does it store those?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: maybe I should have just told you to Google :D
<zippytech> not sure yet
<TommyThaGun> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Take0n> sebsebseb, thanks! I will read it asap =)
<cyberjack> lol, I don't want ta add a new user :)
<infid> i'm doing an upgrade to lucid and it's asking me which grub install devices i have. (/dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda5 which is my / root partition, /dev/sda6 and /dev/sdb which is my external usb drive). which one(s) should i install it on?
<sebsebseb> Take0n: also this thing
<ReBoRnE33> OK... Added the services to System>Preferences>Startup Applications. Pointing both of them to their respective /etc/init.d scripts and re-booted the system. Services STILL don't appear in System Monitor. What am I doing wrong?
<khider> Hello all, I cannot get open office to work and get the following error http://pastebin.ca/1871415
<sebsebseb> Take0n: this stuff, is not part of upstream Gnome, other distros won't have it,  so that's something to think about as well
<kjele_> infid: a df command will show you
<htc> hey i gotta crash m8. but it can be done, if your having trouble fall back to 9.
<htc> 9.10, and do an upgrade
<bastid_raZor> cyberjack: yeah, wrong tab completion
<htc> @ chazco
<paddy_> ftp
<kjele_> infid: you want to install in /dev/sda
<paddy_> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<infid> kjele_: but how do i know it's safe
<phillipsjk> linuxgecko: vga=771  is listed as a common option, not sure what resolution that corresponds to.
<aaron-n-nikki> I used to have to delete temp. Int. Files. Flush DNS Cache.You know? Does Ubuntu also?
<ReBoRnE33> ubottu: Done what you suggested. Makes NO difference.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjele_> infid: Because that is where / is in /dev/sda it will install to the mbr of that disk.
<cyberjack> bastid_raZor: no problem :)
<kjele_> infid: And /dev/sdb is your external usb drive
<Patrinstar> theadmin, doesnt say there is a new update
<TommyThaGun> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<infid> Kebap23: df doesnt say anything about /dev/sda1 and 2, it just says /dev/sda5 is /, udev is /dev, none, none, none, none, /dev/sda6
<khider> okay, what is the command line thingy to (re)install openoffice because the GUI installer does not work
<ReBoRnE33> Well... I'll try a re-install.
<ActionParsnip> TommyThaGun: theres a nice ppa with themes in, takes up 250Mb if you install them all but you can install individual themes too
<[diablo]> hi, I have a Samsung R20 with an ATI Radeon XPress 1250 card (sadly). 10.04 install done adding the nomodeset option. However now when booting up after installation I have no X server. Can I install the Catalyst drivers via apt-get at all please?
<Patrinstar> how do i upgrade to lucid?
<TommyThaGun> ActionParsnip, do you know the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> TommyThaGun: https://launchpad.net/~bisigi/+archive/ppa
<linuxgecko> phillipsjk:  smallller than 10x7 i think..   as long as it installs and i get a gui, i can manage from there.
<kjele_> infid: Show me your fdisk -l output. Need to run as root
<ph8> hi all, i'm on lucid - on a media centre PC with an Nvidia 6150 LE - i have nvidia drivers installed (Recommend) but they're not active and i can't get them active. Glxinfo shows direct rendering: no (/mesa) but my xorg.conf shows "Driver "nvidia"" in my device section - nothing obvious in Xorg.0.log - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> TommyThaGun: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en
<jf> What should I do to get my speed back in my nvidia ion after upgrading to 10.04? 9.10 it played 1080p, now it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> TommyThaGun: I use the showtime theme
<[diablo]> It´s really frustrating not getting this running
<neverblue> ok, in attempting to setup eth0, statically, I need to enter a search domain, what is that going to be, the address of my router?
<khider> Hello all, I cannot get open office to work and get the following error http://pastebin.ca/1871415
<kjele_> jf: You have the binary driver enabled?
<_Zappy_> Hello, I installed Ubuntu yesterday on my computer. Created a 15 gig partition just for Ubuntu and a 100 gig ntfs partition for data to share with win7. Is there any way for ubuntu to install new software in the 100 gig partition ?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Though, I don't know where I could get a live cd that is close enough to ubuntu that will get the wifi working so that I can use aptitude etc...
<jf> kjele_: Yep.
<phillipsjk> linuxgecko: wikipedia says 800x600x8bit
<infid> kjele_: the menu says /dev/sda (640135 MT, WDC_WD6400AAKS), /dev/sda1 (1024mb), /dev/sda2 (0mb), /dev/sda5 (102396mb), /dev/sda6 (527495mb)
<jf> kjele_: nvidia-current.
<bastid_raZor> neverblue: #ubuntu-server is a good place to ask.. if no one here has answers
<_Zappy_> With win7 I can , but Linux doesn't seem to give me that option
<linuxgecko> phillipsjk:  good enough for me..    as long as it works.. I'll be back if it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> khider: are any OOo apps running now?
<neverblue> thanks bastid_raZor
<khider> ActionParsnip: No
<kjele_> jf: Maybe the open source driver will boost it.
<melanie> when i start my computer and the login come my screen turn black! help please (lucid)
<infid> kjele_: fdisk -l says /dev/sda1 is linux swap/solaris, sda2 is extended, sda5, is linux, sda 6 is linux, sdb1 is hpfs/ntfs
<ActionParsnip> khider: check with :   ps -ef | less
<TommyThaGun> awesome, thank ActionParsnip
<dajhorn> _Zappy_: This is very difficult to do. Resize your partitions if you can.
<ActionParsnip> theGman: i'd use ndistk and use the xp driver (well I'd use a wired connection, much smarter)
<khider> ActionParsnip: What happens is I get oowriter (for instance) for about five seconds and then it crashes
<castiell> galera, meu phpmyadmin esta dando esse erro: #2002 - O servidor não está respondendo (ou o soquete do servidor MySQL local não está configurado corretamente)
<Patrinstar> how do i upgrade to lucid?
<kjele_> infid: ok a bit unusual to use swap as primary and the system as extended. But just install grub to /dev/sda
<_Zappy_> dajhorn, Thanks ... Too bad
<infid> kjele_: ok, and sda6 is my /home parition
<ActionParsnip> khider: have you tried renaming the openoffice config folder (hidden) in your home folder?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Patrinstar
<ubottu> Patrinstar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<khider> ActionParsnip: No, why would I do that?
<aaron-n-nikki> my browser is slow. Is there temporary Internet to delete with UBUNTU?????
<[diablo]> anyone please?
<ActionParsnip> khider: it can help sometimes, run: cd ~; ls -a
<kjele_> infid: Is there a problem to install it to /dev/sda?
<infid> kjele_: dunno, i told it to and now its finishing the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> khider: any openoffice named folders, rename them (or you can do it in nautilus / whatever)
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Sure, if I HAD a wired, would be no issue eh? :P
<kjele_> infid: do a update-grub just to be sure
<ActionParsnip> theGman: less of an issue, wired connections are dead handy
<infid> kjele_: i'm running a 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<khider> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/1871429
<theGman> ActionParsnip: I know.
<kjele_> infid: After the upgrade you run grub upgrade to be sure.
<infid> kjele_: what wil that do
<ActionParsnip> khider: run: mv ~/.openoffice.org ~/.openoffice.org_old     then retry an openoffice app
<kjele_> infid: "sudo update-grub" will update grub
<infid> kjele_: btw i'm using swap as primary because i read that it makes swap faster to have it first
<jshriver> greetings
<khider> ActionParsnip: I ran the command, still the same error
<what> hi
<uLinux> How can I fix hour format at Login, Pidgin, etc?
<jshriver> How to you get the wireless network manager back in the top bar?
<ActionParsnip> infid: drives are  logically circular so it makes no difference
<what> my friends pidgin wont let him enable his account
<what> hmmm cheese
<aaron-n-nikki> where can i find a list of SUDO COMMANDS?
<ActionParsnip> khider: ok then you can rename it back if you wish
<Shunt31> jshriver: can't you just right click and goto lock to panel, then move it to the top?
<infid> aaron-n-nikki: man sudo or sudo --help
<plutonium45> Hi, guys, I am not able to install flash player
<khider> ActionParsnip: This seems strange for Ubuntu, is there some kind of update command I can do?
<BluesKaj> infid, swap should be at the end of the OS partition
<jshriver> aaron-n-nikki: all commands can be ran in sudo, just means run as root.. if you're looking for root specific check /sbin and /usr/sbin
<lappert> Just installed ubuntu 10.04 any reccomended tweaks for a clean install?
<sirninja> plutonium45: are you installing it from the software center?
<jshriver> Shunt31: there's nothing to lock to panel, after the update it's missing
<plutonium45> @sitinija: from adobe website
<IdleOne> IF I run evolution from ssh -X session and then close it out by clicking the close button does that also close it on the host?
<jshriver> if I try to add to panel nothing for network is listed
<khider> ActionParsnip: Even better, what is the command line command to install openoffice?
<Shunt31> is it? it's still here for me
<jshriver> IdleOne: yes should
<fbdystang> Hi all! What would cause a black screen in remote desktop?
<cary> Hi all!  Upgraded to 10.04 on my MacBook, had an external monitor that was working, now I see an *third* monitor "Unknown monitor" and my extra monitor is not displaying anything while being apparently properly configured.
<jshriver> fbdystang: power management perhaps
<Shunt31> jshriver: have you installed nm-applet?
<infid> sudo apt-get install openoffice
<IdleOne> jshriver: ok and what if I don't want it to stop running on the host?
<khider> This is frustrattting, I am trying to get work done here and my time is getting strangled
<jshriver> Shunt31: aye, I tried to runit manually and says it's running even though it's not up there
<ActionParsnip> khider: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openoffice.org*
<khider> Openoffice should not be this hard
<frostschutz> infid, correct, however the question is whether swap needs to be fast. most people hardly ever use swap these days, since machines have enough ram :)
<sirninja> plutonium45: In ubuntu, it usually best to install programs from the ubuntu software center which can be found under applications. You can find the flash plugin there. Are you running 64 bit?
<tsolox> anybody know how to make X100e ThinkPad not to sleep/hibernate? It's running in gentoo, and after few minutes of inactivity it turned-off and I could not wake it up..i have to power it down...abnormally..
<jshriver> IdleOne: run it in a screen session then detach when you are done
<NetLarIrvine> Can anyone help me with a usb wireless adapter for 10.04??
<Shunt31> have you got the notification area / indicator applets running?
<fbdystang> jshriver: haha, I am just logging onto a 2nd session on same computer. Would that still be power managnment?
<NetLarIrvine> It is a WUSB600N
<plutonium45> My pc was totally messed up..Nothing works..but some how I got the xscreen and i am on 10.04
<kjele_> khider: Focus on the text and not the layout
<plutonium45> update was messed up because of a font
<aaron-n-nikki> ok. NONE of the commands tell me how to change processor speed. Can anyone help me?
<cary> I've been reading on net searches there's some external monitor issues, although I haven't found an adequate resolution.
<bluebaron> anyone know about an issue with youtube and flash versions?
<NetLarIrvine> And it is version 1 which is compatable , but still is not working
<khider> ActionParsnip: I get an error when I try to run the command:http://pastebin.ca/1871437
<lappert> omg i'm pro!, just managed to install vlc using the terminal :D
<Theravadan> i had wireless on 10.04 with my broadcom card working just fine until last night i installed compiz/played an open gl game, now wireless doesnt work, the wireless eth1 comes up but i can't see any networks, anyone know what may be the problem?
<z3row3b> PROBLEM: I've got a computer, somewhat old, and it's been freezing (as in unresponsive, keyboard num-lock light won't even change). It seems to go when the screensaver is activated, but I'm not 100% sure. Does this sound familiar to any of you?
<plutonium45> even sound was not working..just added myself to the group.( totorial found in forums )
<BluesKaj> bluebaron, install flashplugin-nonfree ...you may need to enable some backports in your sources
<khider> kjele_: I appreciate the sentiment, but really, openoffice should work
<sirninja> plutonium45: Are you having all of those issues or was that only in 64 bit?
<infid> z3row3b: yeah i had a similar problem a while back, i just changed screensavers and it fixed it
<jshriver> Wbhat is the gnome panel at the bottom?  I am run docky but wondering if that is part of the problem
<paddy_> how do i change the home folder of an account?#
<plutonium45> I am on 32 bit..
<plutonium45> btw, apt-get update doesnt work for me.. ( even sudo )
<kjele_> khider: Usually when stuff like broken package happen then try another mirror.
<sab0> i was trying sudo apt-get install update ...getting this error..http://paste.ubuntu.com/427795/ ; can any one please advice me something ???
<plutonium45> some font package is broken, please tell me to how to overcome it
<MacBB> Can anyone look over my forum post, incase someone could have some other ideas what to try? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9235753#post9235753
<Geoffrey2> anyone here running into gconf-sanity-check-2 exiting with a status 256 when the 64 bit Lucid starts up?
<kjele_> sab0: should be sudo apt-get update
<sirninja> plutonium45: Oh... did you check the disk before installing? That sounds like a corrupted installation
<aaron-n-nikki> ok. NONE of the sudo commands in the list  tell me how to change processor speed. Can anyone help me?
<kjele_> sab0: if you want to install upgrades then it is sudo apt-get upgrade
<sab0> kjele_, i would like to install jdk1.6 can u please tell me how can i do that from cli?
<khider> kjele_: I don't think it is a mirror issue as my distro upgrade was problematic. ActionParsnip :Do you have any ideas?
<sirninja> plutonium45: could you be more specific about the font package?
<paddy_> how do i change the home folder of an account?
<plutonium45> update was totally messed up, I just some how installed ubuntu-desktop and I have to type startx
<plutonium45> to launch GUI
<sirninja> plutonium45: did you install from the desktop cd or did you use the alternative installation cd?
<latenal> ** Hello guys, *** wifi swicher doesn't work after upgrade to 10.04. it used to switch both bluetooth and wifi but now it switches bluetooth only. How to adjust the button on my laptop?
<khider> Is there a command that will fix broken dependencies and packages?
<kjele_> I guess it is the java thing you want to install. It would be then sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<jshriver> What is the gnome bottom panel doc called? running docky but want to revert back
<stryk3r> how can I add the original default desktop panel that goes on the bottom?
<aaron-n-nikki> ok. NONE of the sudo commands in the list  tell me how to change processor speed. Can anyone help me?
<plutonium45> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<plutonium45> using update manager
<theGman> ActionParsnip: would I be able to locally install that ndisgtk easily if I dl it and the win drivers before booting into ubuntu?
<plutonium45> everything was upto date..except that font..I clicked ignore and did the distro update :(
<MacBB> I can't get the liveCD to work, using a macbook and have made a forum post about it, anyone care to have a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9235753#post9235753
<ActionParsnip> theGman: ndisgtk is on the livecd so you can add the cd as a repo and use that
<kjele_> khider: Did you remove openoffice?
<sab0> i would like to install jdk1.6 can u please tell me how can i do that from cli?
<unimatrix> why do i have to press ctrl+c 3 or 4 times in some cases for it to finally register it?
<khider> kjele_: No
<unimatrix> in nautilus*
<sirninja> plutonium45: I've had trouble like that with upgrading. If you have your /home on a separate partition, you could do a fresh install
<kjele_> sab0: guess it is the java thing you want to install. It would be then sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<ActionParsnip> khider: sounds like the problematic upgrade is stopping stuff dude. I'd remove openoffice.org completely then reinstall it
<jim__> nowthat i've apt-get removed openoffice can i just delete /usr/lib/openoffice ?
<lost__> i cant have full screen mode and resizing icons what can i do
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , i need help in identifying a usb device and writing a udev rules in order to run a script when it is being plugged in. i want to write the following rule : KERNEL=="<UNKNOWN>" ,..some attributes.., RUN+=path-to-script. problem is i don't know how to gather information about my device. any help?
<khider> ActionParsnip: What is teh command to remove it?
<plutonium45> can I repair the current one ?
<aaron-n-nikki> ok. NONE of the sudo commands in the list  tell me how to change processor speed. Can anyone help me?
<rdg> anyone have any recommendations for someone how just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now his bluetooth mouse keeps asking for permission every 5 seconds
<patrickd> evening all, Does anyone know how to make pulseaudio (on ubuntu 9.04) direct the sound to my headphones? Looking at the device information the headphones are the seond device on the chain and not the first one which is the M/B speaker
<ActionParsnip> khider: sudo apt-get --purge remove openoffice*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Excellent. Uh...how would I add the cd as a repo? VERY new to the ubuntu/debian way of doing things
<leetuser> I get "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" when i try to run command sudo apt-get install vuze
<kjele_> sab0: Have you tried the new software-center? It is a friendly gui that let you install/remove packages
<david__> How do I reboot a machine that has a Kernel Panic with a KVM-IP connected to it? SYSRQ key is not available and the machine is 3 hours away
<sirninja> plutonium45: I'm sure it's possible, but I personally wouldn't know what you need to do
<plutonium45> please help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/427800/
<leetuser> how do i fix the lock file
<khider> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> theGman: look in software sources under administration ;)
<david__> "Kernel panic - not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes"
<kjele_> david__: doesn't ctrl+alt+ delete works?
<phillipsjk> RanyAlbeg: Do you know about 'lsusb'?
<sab0> kjele_, no, i havent ,i m trying to work from cli
<sirninja> plutonium45: are you connected to the internet?
<david__> kjele_ : nope
<Glacer> Hello, I upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 and my front USB audio speakers works and all, but when I hooked camera up to it, it would not do nothing. What could be wrong?
<david__> Tried CTRL+ALT+DELETE about 30 times
<theGman> ActionParsnip: On the cd of the website?
<sab0> kjele_, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk .........should i try this command for jdk 1.6?
<plutonium45> @sirninja: yes, I have internet access
<kjele_> sab0: !java
<david__> the machine panicked about 30 hours ago
<kjele_> !java | sab0
<ubottu> sab0: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<loddfafnir> hi
<ActionParsnip> theGman: in the ubuntu OS
<dathomas> hi
<kjele_> sab0: you can search for packages with apt-cache nameofpackage
<aaron-n-nikki> ok. NONE of the sudo commands in the list  tell me how to change processor speed. Can anyone help me?
<amundsen> hi
<sirninja> plutonium45: that error message just means the cd isn't going to be used for software installation. Is it giving you that error message when you try to install something?
<khider> ActionParsnip: So in essence, I have to spend hours backing up the computer and  re-install everything?
<kjele_> david__: Are you remotely connected to the comp?
<lost__> i need to have resizing icons
<khider> In that case I should go back to windows
<amundsen> anyone using acerhk-source in a laptop? i can not compile it in lucid lynx
<david__> Yes, using a KVM-IP. The device is connected to the keyboard, mouse and VGA port and I have a java applet to access it
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Duh, you meant using the help docs right? I forget about them, not used to having them avail. :P
<plutonium45> @sirninja: its the log when I tried sudo apt-get update
<Glacer> my front USB audio speakers works and all, but when I hooked camera up to it, it would not do nothing. What could be wrong?
<marinus> Hi people, I'm having problem adding my USB printer. In the "select device" page, I only have network printer or other (asking for a URI). How can I add my usb printer?
<ActionParsnip> theGman: it's there as a tickbox dude, go see what you can find :)
<lost__> no one knows
<StPiere> hello , i cant connect to the router ...any advice ?normaly in windows i type in browser http://fritz.box but ubuntu does not recognize the router
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Thx. I will.
<kjele_> david__: If the kernel is drop dead do you think any other services will run? I guess not so it is 3 hours drive to that place. Or if you have remote power line control you can shut that down
<sirninja> plutonium45: "apt-get update" updates your software repositories, not your system. I don't think that error message has anything to do with the issues you are having
<david__> damn
<StPiere> hello , i cant connect to the router ...any advice ?normaly in windows i type in browser http://fritz.box but ubuntu does not recognize the router
<david__> stupid kvm-ip doesn't do sysrq
<plutonium45> linux is cool to use..but its pain when it comes to fix errors :|
<infid> plutonium45: and windows isnt? :P
<kjele_> david__: well try the raw mode sysrq then crtl + alt + delete
<ActionParsnip> StPiere: can you ping that name? if you run: route    you will see the routers internal IP. Can you ping that?
<vince> hi
<OpenSourcedNick> I use to have, at windows, when I pressed the scroll button a rolling icon would show up and I could move up or down in the browser, how do I make something like that work on ubuntu?
<ExceptionIO> plutonium45: if you know *enough* about the system you can fix it! if not pay someone to do it for you
<StPiere> ill try
<vince> I've got a nnoying problem with conpiz effects + Docky + Listen music player
<StPiere> what should i do next when i know the router IP ?
<phillipsjk> infid: Windows tries to fix itself for you. However, it will sometimes break itself for you instead.
<ActionParsnip> StPiere: ping it in a terminal, does it reply?
<vince> When I use listen, docky messesd
<YoMero> StPiere, when you know your ip, yous try this ip in your browser
<StPiere> im in windows right now
<StPiere> have to restart
<C-S-B> I have an issue where hitting the eject key gives a notification but doesnt eject. Create a new shortcut with the command 'eject' assigned the eject key does eject, with no notification
<tyrosine> VOB FILES (from a DVD) TO AVI - I have a folder of VOBs copied from a DVD and I want to conver them to a bunch of web-friendly video files. Is there an easy command I can use to go from VOB to AVI? I can't run a gui, and I don't want many options.
<amundsen> i can't compile de acerhk-source kernel module for wlan laptop button. I've been searching in Google for a solution with no success. Anyone solved this problem ?
<StPiere> but if ot doesnt reply , what else can be ?
<infid> the only thing i'm not liking about lucid lynx is how it put the maximize/minimize/close buttons on window titles on the LEFT side. i feel like i'm in europe and driving on the wrong side of the road
<ExceptionIO> StPiere: use brute force
<david__> apparently java console doesn't block sysrq before the kernel does, my desktop just restarted arg :P
<kjele_> C-S-B: eject what?
<erUSUL> tyrosine: ffmpeg
<phillipsjk> infid. You can change that by choousing a different theme.
<ExceptionIO> infid: you can change that in less than a minute
<aaron-n-nikki> I have had no problems at all with my Ubuntu started all my HDD with all zeros befor installing. No glitches no hardware install just "fluid" operation!!!
<plutonium45> can any one please tell me how to over come dpkg errors ?
<Karim_> How do I make script for Xchat?
<C-S-B> kjele_, the dvd/bd rom drive on my laptop
<infid> ExceptionIO: how? i only like this theme, it took me forever to find
<ExceptionIO> infid: they have a purpose, you will see in Ubuntu 10.10 or later
<kjele_> david__: Good how you fixed it?
<david__> no
<lost__> how do i stop visual effects to going back to without???
<YoMero> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nice-themes-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-users.html
<kjele_> david__: No??
<david__> kjele_ : I did not fix it, my local machine rebooted.
<david__> kjele_ : LOL
<kjele_> david__: haha
<kjele_> david__: Well there you see :)
<geekphreak> hello all
<david__> I'll remember this one
<ExceptionIO> infid: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/easy-gui-window-button-switcher-for.html
<phillipsjk> plutonium45: Can you be more specific? I generally find them descriptive.
<cary> any ideas about the external monitor misconfiguration issue?
<david__> I have not laughed this hard in ages
<kjele_> david__: Guess it is 3 hours drive :)
<aaron-n-nikki> except i need to know how to change processor speed???????????/
<phillipsjk> plutonium45: with Dpkg, the first one is most important.
<david__> Trouble is the machine isn't worth a 6 hour round trip on it's own
<plutonium45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425069/
<kjele_> david__: I do not think magick keys where suppose to be used remotely
<plutonium45> A font is broken..and its causing me heavy problems..please see this log
<plutonium45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425069/
<david__> args, So other than the magic keys, there is no other way other than a power cycle ?
<kjele_> david__: Can always ask the power company. Or do not pay the bill
<david__> :P
<aaron-n-nikki> AM I INVISIBLE?
<david__> yes aaron-n-nikki, you are invisible
<aaron-n-nikki> LOL
<Slart> aaron-n-nikki: no.. but a little annoying when you use caps
<aaron-n-nikki> ooops
<infid> ExceptionIO: well why exactly are the buttons on the left in lucid?
<Pici> aaron-n-nikki: Please put your question all on one line and someone will try to answer if they know.
<zleap> aaron-n-nikki, i can see you in the list
<aaron-n-nikki> ok. NONE of the sudo commands in the list  tell me how to change processor speed. Can anyone help me?
<plutonium45> I have even deleted .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Glacer> my front USB audio speakers works and all, but when I hooked camera up to it, it would not do nothing. What could be wrong?
<ExceptionIO> infid: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/333
<Glacer> do i need a certain usb driver?
<david__> anyone here living in Montreal wanna make a fast 20$? Go reboot my machine
<cary> http://imagebin.ca/view/N7VqJfp.html <--  anyone?
<Slart> plutonium45: the deb file is just kept as some kind of backup copy.. it isn't used when the system is running
<kjele_> aaron-n-nikki: sudo only let you execute command as root. You need to find the program that let you change cpu freq
<wbmj> infid: Mr Shuttleworth has plans for a notification area on the program windows.... it will be placed on the right of the window tilte bar
<aaron-n-nikki> what kind of program?
<Slart> plutonium45: have you tried using another repository? in case that package is broken in yours??
<IdleOne> !ot | wbmj
<ubottu> wbmj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<crank_> witam
<erUSUL> david__: tried ? « echo risub | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger  »
<wbmj> IdleOne: I was answering a question
<plutonium45> @Slart: I installed that font by downloading the .deb file from ubuntu
<Slart> david__: kernel panic or something on a remote computer?
<crank_> PL ?
<phillipsjk> plutonium45: let me guess: you can't remove the package becuase thing depend on it. Sound like the "pre-removal script" may be corrupt for some reason.
<david__> Hang on, I'll paste bin it
<Slart> !pl | crank_
<ubottu> crank_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<IdleOne> wbmj: it was not a helpful answer in any way. offtopic :)
<geekphreak> hmm
<ExceptionIO> infid: they want to make something similar for the desktop
<crank_> write me, please help for linux
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy
<IdleOne> hello geekphreak
<plutonium45> @phillipsjk: exactly, unable to remove it
<Slart> plutonium45: which package was it? ttf-sil-gentium?
<Slart> !info ttf-sil-gentium
<ubottu> ttf-sil-gentium (source: ttf-sil-gentium): extended Unicode Latin font ("a typeface for the nations"). In component universe, is optional. Version 20081126:1.02-10 (lucid), package size 668 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<david__> How do I paste bin a screen shot ?
<Slart> !pastebin | david__
<ubottu> david__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<plutonium45> @Slart: yes its ttf-sil-gentium
<aaron-n-nikki> what program can i use to change cpu freq.???
<plutonium45> @Slart: yes its ttf-sil-gentium
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: the cpufreq applet
<Slart> plutonium45: hang on.. let me try to install that on my machine.. see if something breaks
<aaron-n-nikki> where? lol
<Slart> plutonium45: oh.. using 10.04 ? or 9.10?
<tyrosine> DVD ISO -> MP4 - How can I quickly make a mp4 of vido from a DVD's ISO using console-only tools?
<plutonium45> I am using 10.04 now..
<uname> hello. I've installed ubuntu 10.04 on an old ppc emac. After yaboot, though, I can only see a black screen, so I have to shut the computer down. What could I do?
<Slart> plutonium45: ok.. let me start up my laptop then.. I haven't updated my desktop yet
<plutonium45> upgraded from 9.10.. ( its broken ) now I had to type startx from terminal to open the GUI
<aaron-n-nikki> <erUSUL>: where?
<phillipsjk> plutonium45: according to the ubottu bot, it is an optional package. How much depends on it?
<david__> http://imagebin.org/95606
<vince> Hi! I've got a problem with Listen Music Player...When I use the built-in wikipedia addon, It screws up my compiz effects and disable them...:/
<david__> The software is called "Lantronix SLS Remote"
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: right click on the panel. choose add to panel. cpu freq monitor
<NerdsMcGee> I have Windows and Mac dual booting successfully on my MacBook Pro and I want to put ubuntu on a third partition, but I don't want grub to mess up my boot loader like it has twice now. any suggestions?
<TLF> hello
<Slart> tyrosine: I'm not sure there is a "quick" way... there are several dvd ripping tools available in the repos.. dvd::rip is one.. acidrip is another
<TLF> where is the package information (that downloaded by apt-get update) stored? Thanks
<plutonium45> thing is, before I kept for updating the distro..everything was upto date, except the font was broken
<jshriver> hiya again, what is the name of the bottom dock for gnome?
<tyrosine> Slart: no gui?
<david__> That machine rarely makes it to 90 days of uptime. I abuse it pretty badly
<tyrosine> Slart: console-only.
<sirninja> NerdsMcGee: I don't know much about macs, but during the installation of ubuntu, you can tell it not to install grub, that may be what you want
<erUSUL> jshriver: there are a few dock apps
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: You will not be able to modify the frequency of your machine.  Your machine may be misconfigured or not have hardware support for CPU frequency scaling.
<Slart> tyrosine: I think both those apps can be run from commnand line
<ExceptionIO> uname: try http://tinyurl.com/35v7gmc http://tinyurl.com/2crjgjy http://tinyurl.com/28s7lwu http://tinyurl.com/25alfkn
<erUSUL> jshriver: awn; kiba dock; cairo dock; docky etc
<NerdsMcGee> I want to put grub on the partition but setup won't let me. :(
<plutonium45> Cairo is cool <3
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: install cpufreq-utils and paste the output of « sudo cpufreq-info »
<jshriver> what is the default dock? I tried docky but seems to have messed up things
<Slart> tyrosine: and if they don't work from a command line I'm pretty sure you'll find that they are both gui front-ends using console apps to do the hard work in the background
<plutonium45> there is no default dock
<aaron-n-nikki> k. I try.
<latenal> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jshriver> after installing docky, my nm-applet has been broken
<gswain> does the new LTS come with CFS and Cgroups?
<david__> When I crash Linux, it has no chance :)
<TLF> where is the package information (that downloaded by apt-get update) stored? Thanks
<jshriver> a ps-aux shows it's running but if I try to kill the process and run manually it still doesnt show up in my top system tray
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to change an app's config directory?
<uname> ExceptionIO, hey thanks
<geekphreak> TLF:  /var/cache/apt ?
<amitesh> hi
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to stop and start HAL?  sudo /etc/init.d/hal stop doesn't work
<Slart> plutonium45: hmm.. no problem installing and removing that package
<tenochslb> Guys i have lucid lynx but the xplash screen shows mythbuntu How do i fix this?
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: says cpu %100
<plutonium45> @Slart: did you try on 9.10 ? or 10.04 ?
<Slart> ChogyDan: I don't think you can stop hal any more than you can stop your kernel.. you might be able to restart it though
<Slart> plutonium45: on 10.04
<blueyed> tenochslb: mythbuntu is a variant.. it's also "lucid lynx".
<robertreadman> hello
<plutonium45> @Slart: Thanks..
<ChogyDan> Slart: hmmm, how would I restart it then?  (maybe I can figure out how to stop off that)
<robertreadman> i just tried to install 10.04 64bit and it couldnt install grub
<plutonium45> and how can make the gdm to auto start ?
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: so is it already set at %100?
<blueyed> tenochslb: to fix this, try installing ubuntu-desktop, which provides the default ubuntu.
<robertreadman> so now im in live cd mode and want to install grub
<phillipsjk> Slart: the error message si (almost) plain english: the pre-removal script is corrupt. the question is how to force or manually remove the package.
<Slart> ChogyDan: sudo services restart   or sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart    should work
<plutonium45> now I have to type sudo startx
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just upgraded to 10.04, and any time I use ctrl+alt+F1 (for example) to switch to a tty, the machine becomes unresponsive. Is there a known workaround/bug for this?
<geekphreak> !greub2 > robertreadman
<newyork> hi guys, the musicplayback in my kubuntu 10.4 system is very fast, mpd with mpc also in firefox with youtube, the sound playback makes 3second jumps, any idea how i can fix this?
<geekphreak> oops
<blueyed> tenochslb: you could also try only chaning the splash first.. search the installed packages for "plymouth" or "splash":
<blueyed> .
<geekphreak> !grub2 > robertreadman
<ubottu> robertreadman, please see my private message
<robertreadman> geekphreak, I need grub legacy, grub 2 doesnt work with my raid
<geekphreak> oh ok robertreadman  :)
<Slart> phillipsjk, plutonium45: sometimes dpkg is better at dealing with broken packages.. something like dpkg --remove ttf-sil-gentium  might work.. there are also lots of options for forcing things with dpkg
<tenochslb> blueyed, i know i just do not understand why i have the mythbuntu screen instead of the ubuntu. How do i install ubuntu-desktop? What do you mean by that?
<plutonium45> I actually tried force remove..
<robertreadman> geekphreak, i just know i need grub1 and thats about it, because thats what was on 9.10 because grub2 wouldnt install
<tarelerulz> Can you install Ubuntu to different partition from a running Ubuntu? so you can  get fresh install with out ever  burning dvd/cdr or even buy sdcard.
<blueyed> tenochslb: ubuntu-desktop is a package.
<ChogyDan> Slart: I don't have either of those commands.  o well.  It's not too important, thanks
<tenochslb> ok
<blueyed> tenochslb: you have downloaded probably mythbuntu, not ubuntu.
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: but does it says what frequencies are aviable and so on ?
<phillipsjk> plutonium45: did it complain about dependencies or the proken pre-removal script?
<geekphreak> robertreadman: good luck
<tenochslb> blueyed, nop i did download ubuntutu cause i did an upgrade from karmic
<Slart> ChogyDan: it might be sudo service instead of sudo services.. not sure
<robertreadman> so 10.04 doesnt work with normal grub
<robertreadman> great
<plutonium45> @phillipsjk: it complained about pre removal script
<jim__> looking for program to convert .mkv to dvd with linux
<tenochslb> tenochslb, that is why is so weird that i have that screen at the start
<Slart> jim__: tried devede?
<Slart> !info devede | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<ChogyDan> Slart: ah yes, it is service, thanks
<Daviey> blueyed: during devel there was a plymouth issue making mythbuntu (or lubuntu) splash get set
<dhandapani> hui
<blueyed> tenochslb: oh.. then I don't know.. search for "mythbuntu" in your packages list.
<sam1> can any one help me to find out drivers for the my system.........please
<jim__> will that convert .mkv also?
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: how do i tell what they are.
<blueyed> tenochslb: see Daviey's message above (bug during dev) ^^
<Slart> jim__: I'm not sure.. but it handles lots of formats.. give it a try
<erUSUL> !paste | aaron-n-nikki
<ubottu> aaron-n-nikki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<luist> hey.. is there ubuntu software center rebuild as rpm packge for any other distro?
<blueyed> sam1: what drivers?
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: paste the output i will take a look
<jim__> yes, I use it for .avi
<blueyed> luist: see https://launchpad.net/software-center - prolly only tarball.
<arturiusx_> d
<ActionParsnip> luist: they have their own systems, ubuntu software centre is for ubuntu only
<Daviey> blueyed / tenochslb: bug #550237
<geekphreak> hmm they have changed darkstat
<oru_work> how do I login to mysql ?
<david__> type mysql
<geekphreak> oru_work: mysql -u root -p
<Geoffrey2> ok, once again, Lucid Lynx, 64 bit AMD version, is giving me an error with gconf-sanity-check-2 exiting status 256 every time I boot up, can anyone help me troubleshoot that?
<david__> if it says "ACCESS DENIED"
<david__> mysql -p
<Hariharakadan> !pm | sam1
<ubottu> sam1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Teisei> Hello, does anybody know why "udev: starting version 151" takes over 40 seconds to come up? It really slows down my bootup
<geekphreak> oru_work: replace root ,with username
<delac> Hello! Has anyone ever managed to disable "Network" and "Connect to Sever" from Places-menu and Nautilus?
<leed_> join ubuntu-x
<phillipsjk> plutonium45: http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/04/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error/comment-page-1/#comment-834  (tried Google)
<jim__> ok, using it now and it's working, thank you, didn't think of it for .mkv files :)
<short> Hi I've got an external hard drive which is not automatically mounted. I know that to mount it I should edit fstab with an entry such as: "/dev/sdb1       /media/seraphin    auto    ro,auto,user    0       0". However how do I know which /dev/xxxx to use for my disk?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306    sudo chmod 755 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system   fixes it
<sam1> hey i am using asus k8s-mx motherboard & ubuntu 8.10. i cannot able to find out drivers for my system...where i can get it?/
<geekphreak> short: sudo cfdisk
<Pici> delac: You may be able to use pessulus or sabayon, which are both tools to lockdown the gnome desktop, in order to accomplish that.
<short> geekphreak, thanks. I'll try it
<uLinux> How can I fix clock format at Login, Pidgin, etc?!
<Slart> Geoffrey2: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=917306
<uLinux> 3rd time
<Teisei> Hello, does anybody know why "udev: starting version 151" takes over 40 seconds to come up? How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: also run: cd /home; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ./$USER
<skbera> Hi All
<Teisei> Hello, does anybody know why "udev: starting version 151" takes over 40 seconds to pop out during bootup? How do I fix this?
<skbera> Facing one problem after installing Lucid
<geekphreak> Teisei: after typing question wait, if someone knows, they will answer
<delac> Pici: Well pessulus doesn't have anything related to Nautilus. Didn't know about sabayon, though. Going to take a look... Thanks!
<Teisei> geekphreak, sorry for dualpost
<skbera> I can't record any sound
<ExceptionIO> skbera: state the problem aka don't ask to ask, just ask
<Craig`> hey guys
<Teisei> Had to correct
<geekphreak> :)
<ChogyDan> Teisei: maybe run bootchart, see if that tells you
<skbera> My Mic is not working
<Craig`> how can I record sound from my mic, ubu `10.04?
<short> geekphreak, it shows /dev/sda (I believe my current partition). Do I need to mount the external hard drive manually and then run the command passing some kind of arguments?
<Pici> delac: np.  I haven't personally used either tool, but thats where I'd start looking.
<Teisei> ChogyDan, thanks :)
<sam1> anyone help me for drivers of ubuntu??????
<uname> ExceptionIO, is it possible to modify /etc/yaboot.conf without booting or boot only in text mode from yaboot?
<DarkSector> need help with partition please.  I have only one partition on my hard drive ext4 mounted on / and that's obviously where ubuntu is installed, I want to install windows and for that I need to make a partition, How do I go about creating an NTFS partition. Should I unmount and use a live cd ? also If I resize a particular partition will any of my data be lost(even though I am backing it up )
<short> sam1, what's your problem?
<Slart> sam1: what kind of drivers are you looking for?
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: i'm a retard when it comes to complicated stuff. says sudo command not found
<geekphreak> short:  it should show other drive/ partition, with number as well, then you can mount it manually or fstab it
<sam1> short..i am using k8s-mx motherboard alongwith ubuntu 8.10, cant find any driver..
<ExceptionIO> ExceptionIO: you have to boot in single user mode, and after that make modifications
<skbera> <ExceptionIO> I soundcard is working fine but microphone is not working
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: you do not have sudo ?
<sam1> video drivers....
<Slart> sam1: driver for what? sound? networking? bluetooth adaptor?
<geekphreak> short: if cfdisk , throws a error use sudo fdisk -l
<ChogyDan> DarkSector: yep.  And your data should be ok
<aaron-n-nikki> pretty sure i do
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have a KVM switch and if I am viewing another computer and start ubuntu when I change to it its a black screen and I have to hit cntrl+alt+del and reboot it while on that screen for it to boot properly any idea why??? this didnt happen with 9.10
<sam1> slart..its video
<DarkSector> ChogyDan: even if its the one where ubuntu is installed ?
<short> geekphreak, it shows only one
<ExceptionIO> uname: try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: pretty sure i do
<uLinux> How can I fix clock format at Login?
<desen> Greetings. I need a fast advice, please. I am running 9.04 for over 6 months with absolutely no problem and i was thinking of upgrading to 10.04. Are there any PPPoE issues ? Would you generally recommend the upgrade ?
<geekphreak> short: it dosent shows the other external?
<short> sam1, can't help with that. Can't you upgrade your Ubuntu version?
<RomainK> So it seems upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 made my luks prompt unhappy
<ChogyDan> DarkSector: resize means the data is kept intact
<ExceptionIO> uname: you can simply add 1 to the kernel line
<geekphreak> desen: i would do a clean install
<skbera> Even sound recorder is not working
<apstanto> "ubuntu 10.04 LTS" - What is the "LTS" part?
<DarkSector> <ChogyDan> DarkSector: resize means the data is kept intact
<short> geekphreak, the last command worked
<RomainK> It gets nowhere at all, tough I can ctl-alt-del to reboot
<NerdsMcGee> Long Term Support.
<uLinux> !lts
<sam1> actually i tried fedora 12 saboye..but these arnt installed
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DarkSector> ChogyDan: thanks
<geekphreak> short:  ok :)
<desen> geekphreak: sorry, 9.10, not 9.04
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: so ? install pastebinit and run « sudo cpufreq-info | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com »
<desen> geekphreak: so, 9.10 -> 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: as i said cpufreq-utils package must be installed too
<short> geekphreak, I'll try to mount it through /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> apstanto: means its supported a long long time after release, 8.04 (released in 2008) is still supported all the way through til 2011.
<ChogyDan> desen: can you test out with a livecd?  That's the best way to be sure
<aaron-n-nikki> 2.21 GHz (%100)
<geekphreak> desen: i always recomend clean install, much less hassels that way :) , justmy option
<Craig`> how do I record my mic input? ubu 10·04
<jim__> thanks for the help
<desen> hmmm good thinking, geekphreak. thanx !
<ExceptionIO> skbera: You should go to the sound applet in the GNOME top right panel and click on it select Sound Preferences and go to Hardware and check whether there is an input device + playback device also selected
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: 2.21 GHz (%100)
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know how to you ubuntu 10.04 with Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ video card??
<sam1> short:actually i tried fedora 12 saboye..but these arnt installed
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: that's the only output ?
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL; that's all i get from the scaling monitor
<Slart> sam1: I can't find anything about what graphics chip your motherboard is using.. do you know? amd? nvidia? intel?
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: click on it
<sam1> its sis 760
<ExceptionIO> uname: If you manage to boot in single user mode, you need a text editor to edit that file, if you're not familiar with any of them try nano
<sam1> processor amd atholon 64
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: nothing happens. Only if i rith click
<uname> ExceptionIO, that's strange: at the yaboot prompt I can put "Linux 1" or "Linux single video=ofonly" but still the problem persists
<skbera> <ExceptionIO> It says, 'Internal Audio' '1 Output / 1 Input' 'Analog Stereo Duplex'
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: what cpu do you have ?
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: amd64
<Slart> sam1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/44627
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: model ?
<ExceptionIO> uname: oh, the line with Single and 1, I think only works for Grub bootloader, I'm not familiar with Yaboot bootloader for PowerPC but I'll try to find something on their homepage
<sam1> slart how to change the xserver
<Slart> sam1: huh?
<ExceptionIO> uname: some info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<geekphreak> sam1: excuse me?
<ReBoRnE33> OK... That's dovecot running again. Looks like the upgrade to lucid clobbered "/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf". Was complaining at one of the default options "ssl_enabled=yes" not being recognised.
<phillipsjk> Andre_Gondim: I've heard the Intel cards/chipsets are well supported. Do you have a specific problem?
<sam1> geekphreak yes
<john_doe> Hi. I'm trying to install 10.04 amd64 and would like to overwrite my x86 install. But I can only choose to installing side by side with other os, erase disk, or partitioning manually. How can I just choose a partition to use?
<Andre_Gondim> phillipsjk, isn't me, it's my friend, he can't change de resolution
<thoms> hello all
<ReBoRnE33> Now to get bacula going... Hopefully it'll be a similar problem. (And a simple fix.)
<ExceptionIO> uname: it says-> To boot into single user mode type this at the yaboot prompt: Linux single
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: 939AGP
<uname> ExceptionIO, thanks I've already had a look there. Point is I cannot boot in single user mode because the video keeps crashing.  Strange.
<geekphreak> sam1: did not understand the question
<ExceptionIO> uname: can you selected the recovery mode from the bootloader?
<ExceptionIO> *-ed
<dewman> is there any working drivers for the ati AIW 9600 video card?
<uname> ExceptionIO, actually no
<veverone> hi... does someone know how can i boot/install Ubuntu 10.4 with the Generic Video driver? (my videocard [nvidia] has some problems and the normal freqency causes random freezes) If i can boot with the generic driver some advanced functions won't be enabled (so it won't freeze)
<sam1> geekphreak:3d support for Sis 760 DRI OpenGL
<Craig`> third time lucky? what program can I use to record mic input?
<Slart> Craig`: audacity perhaps
<erUSUL> aaron-n-nikki: it should use the powernow driver just like my computer does, i dunno why it fails ... maybe a bios setting ?
<geekphreak> Craig`: sound recorder?
<phillipsjk> Andre_Gondim: You change that in "display" settings.
<cavac> I'm currently running 10.04. Is there a apt repo where i can get Thunderbird 2? (TB3 sucks on my netbook)
<Craig`> geekphreak, where do I find that?
<sam1> actually my board is not supporting the resolation more than 800 x 600
<Craig`> oh
<Craig`> found it
<Craig`> sorry :(
<erUSUL> dewman: the free radeon drivers ....
<Craig`> I couldn't find it before
<FloodBot4> Craig`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> Craig`: no worries
<veverone> hi... does someone know how can i boot/install Ubuntu 10.4 with the Generic Video driver?
<Andre_Gondim> phillipsjk, but he said to me that the "display" setting shows unkwon monitor
<dewman> erUSUL, can you point me in the direction of getting them?
<Slart> veverone: a suggestion.. I'm not sure if it works or not.. uninstall the xserver nv driver
<ExceptionIO> uname: Ubuntu should create 3 entries in the menu, but this is usual to Grub, I don't know if Yaboot does this
<sam1> slart: what i have to do with drivers????
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: BIOS setting  may cause the problem?
<TommyThaGun> How well does Brasero do at converting videos into DVDs?
<Slart> sam1: huh? there is no 3d support for your graphics chip.. the company that makes them apparently doesn't want there to be either
<TommyThaGun> or should I use a different program for that?
<veverone> Slart: i need to boot without loading the nvidia driver... (ubuntu 9.10 had this option :|). I can't click the first Next and my computer freezes :P... if i have loaded nvidia drivers
<geekphreak> TommyThaGun: i would try something different
<ChogyDan> veverone: it might be nouveau instead of nv
<New2LinuxGuy> I installed the new Ubuntu 10.4 on my box and now when I go to play a game or something else with serious graphics the entire screen goes lack and then there are white bars that flash in the upper right portion of the screen.  Noway to recover; I have to do a Ctrl-Alt-Del.  I tried to going to tty2 (Ctrl-Alt-F2) but no luck.  Just locked up.  Any thoughts?
<Slart> veverone: hmm.. some kind of grub setting then.. something to disable the nv kernel module perhaps.. (I'm just guessing now)
<CytotoxicTCell> Does ubuntu support Turbo Mode?
<ExceptionIO> uname: how come graphics is crashing? In runlevel 1 you don't actually have many modules loaded
<TommyThaGun> geekphreak, do you recommend anything?
<TommyThaGun> i can google it
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: can cpu speed be controlled in BIOS?
<geekphreak> TommyThaGun: google :)
<naptastic> Hi, where does ubuntu 10.04 store the Grub boot menu? It doesn't match /boot/grub/menu.lst and grub.conf doesn't even exist.
<sam1> slart but for better resolution some drivers must be there...i a not able to use more than 800 x 600
<jpds> naptastic: /etc/default/grub
<uname> ExceptionIO, yes this is really strange
<ExceptionIO> TommyThaGun: as per http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html you could give it a try
<westinghouse> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<jpds> naptastic: There is no menu.lst with Grub2.
<Slart> sam1: nope.. there doesn't have to be.. sometimes there just isn't a solution.. you could get a separate video card though
<danutz> can someone guide me to add a vhost on apache2?I really need someone guide me..it seems I don`t understand from tutorials..
<phillipsjk> Andre_Gondim: How is the monitor connected? most monitors made in the pas 10 years should identify themselves with supported resolutions. You may hve to add some display modes you know the monitoer supports to xorg.conf.
<CytotoxicTCell> does ubuntu support Hyperthreading?
<c2d2> 8.04 LTS. Text on the login screen is tiny.  1024x768 Highest supported resolution.  HELP?
<sam1> Slart: ok thats the solution what u recommend?
<geekphreak> danutz: try asking in #httpd
<CytotoxicTCell> !hyperthreading
<Slart> veverone: oh.. there seems to exist a command for the grub boot line..    disablemodules=<modulename>  should keep that module from loading
<Slart> sam1: I'm not sure how powerful that graphics card is.. but a cheap nv card might work just as well.. I would avoid ati for now though
<danutz> ok,I`ll try
<Slart> sam1: from the bug report I sent you the link for it seems this bug has been known since 2007.. if they haven't solved it by now I doubt there will be a quick fix any time soon
<david_> Ok, I think I found how to send the sysrq key. If the machine has panicked, what is the proper command ? It's SYSRQ + B right ?
<veverone> Slart: ok... w8 a sec... i want to test what you said
<Guest627> how do i install an older sound driver? i wan the sounder driver from ubuntu 9.04
<geekphreak> david_: panicked as in?
<david_> "Kernel panic - not syncing : Out of memory and no killable processes"
<geekphreak> oh ok
<c2d2> what is the 4-5 finger twister combo for restarting gdm or X?
<ynk> goog afternoon, people -- depending on where you are, actually.
<sam1> slart: gr8, how u found information so quickly, surprise..
<ynk> *good
<Slart> sam1: my google-fu is strong today.. =)
<ynk> does anyone know how to turn off conversation logging in Empathy?
<RomainK> c2d2: ctl-alt-backspace ?
<geekphreak> c2d2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<idzme> when I start docky the lowest part of my wallpaper disappears !! starnge isn it?
<c2d2> RomainK: that is disabled in 9.04 by default.
<Slart> c2d2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key  it's a long list.. I'm sure you'll find something useful =)
<aaron-n-nikki> erUSUL: frequency scaling unsupported
<geekphreak> RomainK: it aint on by default :)
<RomainK> huh
<RomainK> did not knoww that
<ale_> latino
<c2d2> geekphreak: that won't work from an gui terminal.  X will die but then so does the proces, so no restart.
<Slart> c2d2: 'k' seems useful.. not sure if you should do something else before that though
<RomainK> apparently, entering passphrases for LUKS roots isn't enabled for a 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade by default, either.
<geekphreak> RomainK: yep you gotta enable it
<Slart> !dontzap | RomainK
<ubottu> RomainK: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<geekphreak> Slart: thanks
<stryk3r> For some reason a game under wine is telling me that my video device is NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600, when this is not correct, I have an intel chipset. Could this be why its only saying I have 67mb of video when I should have more? How can I at least see what Ubuntu recognizes my video card as?
<Slart> geekphreak: you're welcome
<c2d2> Slart: I am checking the link you posted.
<RomainK> why am I being told how to enable ctl-alt-backspace?
<RomainK> I mean, it could come in handy but.. :)
<RomainK> I'd already be happy if I got to the point where X would load.
<geekphreak> RomainK: always good to know, how to enable it back on, :d
<Slart> RomainK: because you suggested that c2d2 use ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X.. that link explains why that key combo is disabled (and also how to re-enable it)
<BluesKaj> stryk3r, lspci | grep VGA
<RomainK> Slart: okasy
<trainer> how do I know if I need to download ubuntu x86 or amd64?
<bumbblebee> is there any community for share markets
<RomainK> or okay
<bumbblebee> finance ;)
<stryk3r> BluesKaj, thanks.
<Guest627> how do i install an older sound driver? i wan the sounder driver from ubuntu 9.04
<stryk3r> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<stryk3r>  definitely not nvidia..?
<Slart> RomainK: I have no idea about your problem though
<xsaiddx> hello
<RomainK> Slart: seems no one does, according to Google.
<xsaiddx> i wanna cchamge my cuso
<xsaiddx> im usin lubuntu
<Slart> stryk3r: more than one graphics card? one on the motherboard and one external?
<RomainK> only link I found with a similar issue was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9229695
<phillipsjk> stryk3r: I suppose it is possible wine could be lying to the game since many games insist on a video card from ATI or Nvidia.
<diddy> Is there a channel for WLAN problems?
<nocturnus> how can i bypass the login screen that asks for user password? i uninstalled some things in lucid and now whenever i log in, it goes back to the login screen
<stryk3r> Slart, no i dont think so.
<ravenkin> What's the command to see hard drives that ubuntu can see?  sudo fdisk -l isn't showing me anything, but when I go to install Ubuntu it sees the drive?
<Slart> nocturnus: it might be your X server crashing.. that will restart it and then it shows the login screen again (so a crash actually looks like you just logged off)
<nocturnus> Slart: no its not
<geekphreak> ravenkin: try sudo cfdisk
<nocturnus> startx works
<stryk3r> phillipsjk, i see. its just, the game runs but very poorly because its only using 67mb of video, which is very little. it should be able to use more
<nocturnus> Slart: its not crashing, backgrounds load and everything but the gdm window keeps popping up
<ravenkin> geekphreak fatal error, bad drive?
<c2d2> diddy: what is the problem?
<diddy> My wireless router won't let me connect. The password is correct. I am using TKIPS+AES and when I scan for wireless devices the router can find the laptop. However, I keep getting a pop up window in Ubuntu 10.04 asking for the password.
<geekphreak> ravenkin: it gives that message?
<Slart> nocturnus: hm.. then I have no idea.. sorry
<ravenkin> geekphreak: yes
<pulsewave> I have an application thats making a connection and I would like to be able to see all the http headers and responses that are sent back and forth.. Is there a way to do this? I cant use firefox and live headers
<Guest627> how do i install an older sound driver? i wan the sounder driver from ubuntu 9.04
<Bennit> haai
<ravenkin> geekphreak: it says "fatal error" so it's a bad drive I'm guessing?
<Pici> pulsewave: You can use wireshark to do that.
<ChogyDan1> pulsewave: wireshark
<Bennit> I'm on lucid and I wonder how to suspend my laptop from commandline
<geekphreak> ravenkin: not always,
<Bennit> all sites I find are suggesting tools from <= hardy
<geekphreak> ravenkin: you can try something like gparted then
<MrPagh> geekphreak: hi there ... (I'm previously known as cpp_  )
<geekphreak> MrPagh: hey bud :)
<diddy> c2d2, I have been trying to get this to work for days now. I suddenly stopped working.
<Bennit> (acpi, pmi, sending messages to dbus, ...)
<Bennit> any clues on how to do this in lucid?
<ravenkin> geekphreak, that's a good idea, but like I said the install for ubuntu sees the drive, but shows nothing on it.
<Bennit> unless I have to install apci to do this
<phillipsjk> stryk3r: Are you sure the integrated video is using more that 67MB of memory? (I t proably steals it from RAM)
<geekphreak> ravenkin: do this
<trainer> how do I know if I need to download ubuntu x86 or amd64?
<geekphreak> ravenkin:  sudo parted -l /dev/sda << replace sda with your device
<Roasted> Is there some sort of a forensic data recovery program I could install on Ubuntu to recover data from a failed HDD?
<Pici> Roasted: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ravenkin> geekphreak: not sure which device it'd be, so I'll just try
<diddy> Is there a max length for the WPA2 key?
<stryk3r> phillipsjk, yes its supposed to steal from ram
<Slart> trainer: do you have more than 4GB of memory?
<stryk3r> one sec ill show you why i say 67mb
<MacB> is there a program to defragment my HDD on the livecd?
<Slart> MacB: nope
<geekphreak> MacB: you dont defrag on linux
<MacB> And oh yeh, VICTORYYYYY!!! I got the livecd working out of pure voodoo and parying :D
<thevishy> which utility I can use to split join videos , especially youtube files flv format ?
<Slart> MacB: don't fill your drives up and it shouldn't be a big problem
<Slart> thevishy: try avidemux
<Slart> !info avidemux | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.2-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 880 kB, installed size 2308 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc all)
<weeman> GpartedLive is there anyway to format/change inode size ?
<guntbert> trainer: that depends if your CPU is 32bit (i386) or 64bit (amd64)  -- I cannot tell you how to decide what kind of CPU you have
<ravenkin> geekphreak: unrecognized disk
<thevishy> thansk I will try that
<geekphreak> ravenkin: just type sudo parted -l
<_picAssO_> can someone tell me where the file for the user crontab is located?
<trainer> Slart yes
<conda> I copied an init script to /etc/init.d ran chmod +x on it then ran "sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults 90".  If I run "sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname start" the program will start but when I start my computer it does not run.  Any ideas what I am missing here?
<MacB> So can I just set the HDD to different partitions using gparted?
<Slart> trainer: then get the 64bit version
<MacB> Without having to care about it being fragmented to hell?
<MacB> ...
<ravenkin> geekphreak: unrecognized disk label
<Pici> _picAssO_: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/   , but you really should use crontab -u $USER -e
<geekphreak> ravenkin: oh hmmm
<_picAssO_> Pici, thx
<Akos_Beginner> if I install a program - let say openldap - from source code, I have the possibilities to switch on some features that is off by default. If I install a program from the repo of my distro (ubuntu) than can I somehow check with what features was it compiled?
<ravenkin> geekphreak: ya :-) can I say bad drive now?  lol
<htpc> hello all!
<diddy> Any WLAN experts in here?
<geekphreak> ravenkin: play with gparted :)
<guntbert> Slart: are you certain that trainer has a 64bit CPU?
<geekphreak> diddy: just ask
<diddy> My wireless router won't let me connect. The password is correct. I am using TKIPS+AES and when I scan for wireless devices the router can find the laptop. However, I keep getting a pop up window in Ubuntu 10.04 asking for the password.
<ravenkin> geekphreak: thanks for the help
<marupa> Hi all, question, here.  Is there any way to monitor almost-all of a terminal window?  That is, buzz/vibrate/ding/etc when the contents of the terminal changes, except ignoring a specific part?  (The clock on a program I'm running in terminal)  ?
<htpc> I have an little problem on karmic, when I use shutdown graphic fonction, ubuntu be back to the gdm page...
<geekphreak> ravenkin: no worries
<Slart> guntbert, trainer: oops.. I .. ahem.. just assumed it was a modern cpu.. The processor has to be a 64bit processor or you can't use the 64bit version of ubuntu.. sorry about that
<htpc> anyone can help me for an direct shutdown working?
<geekphreak> htpc: press ctrl+alt+del
<MacB> Can I just partition my drive using gParted without caring about deframenting this one first?
<atheotsky> does anybody here feel that the new ibus in ubuntu 10.04 LTS consume alot of ram time after time ?
<littlepenguin> diddy have you tried a different encryption?
<_picAssO_> Pici: only for the records, i don't want to edit it "by hand"; the current one is damaged, i hope to find a .backup there
<htpc> geekphreak, ahahahahahah you're really funny ;-------------)
<diddy> The laptop can see the WLAN router and shows excellent signal.
<carmine> ciao
<conda> init scripts get passed the "start" parameter on startup right?
<carmine> tutto bene??
<guntbert> !it | carmine
<ubottu> carmine: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<trainer> Slart, guntbert, Properties on My Computer says Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T8300 @ 2.40GHz ... System type: 64-bit Operating System
<diddy> littlepenguin, the encryption is set to WPA+WPA2 Personal on both Ubuntu and Thomson speedtouch.
<StPiere> hello, my pc doesn't see the router ... any idea what could be ?
<htpc> the command "shutdown -h now" working good... but need password all time
<Slart> trainer: sounds like you're running a 64bit version of windows, right? then 64bit ubuntu should work too
<guntbert> trainer: then you will be fine with amd64 (as Slart already said)
<MacB> Can I just partition my drive using gParted without caring about deframenting this one first?
<littlepenguin> diddy has the router a mac filter activated?
<XEQT> Hi .. is there some way to remote use a xwindow to work ion a server version of ubuntu 10 ?
<StPiere> hello, my pc doesn't see the router ... any idea what could be ?
<geekphreak> MacB: what file system?
<MacB> Errr...
<diddy> littlepenguin, I set the WLAN to join automatically allowed
<MacB> HFS+ I think
<MacB> Or HFS
<GotSanity> My laptop uses an alps touchpad and pre-lucid I had no issues with side scrolling but after the lucid update I cant side scroll and I dont have multitouch. Anyone know how i can get side scrolling and/or multitouch back?
<EdgEy> Does anyone else here have really bad tearing problems with fglrx?
<StPiere> hello, my pc doesn't see the router ... any idea what could be ?
<EdgEy> I think there must be a vsync setting somewhere I'm missing
<MacB> geekphreak, HFS(+)
<MacB> maybe +
<GotSanity> StPiere, can you ping the router address?
<geekphreak> StPiere: is gateway set ok?
<StPiere> no, I canzt
<StPiere> I cant
<GotSanity> StPiere, can you ping localhost or another machine on your network?
<geekphreak> MacB: ok, i dont think i would be worried bout it, but thats just me :)
<StPiere> i see no machine
<StPiere> route command shows also nothing
<GotSanity> StPiere, try "ping 127.0.0.1"
<StPiere> i can ping 127.0.0.1
<Votan> http://goo.gl/v2GQ is there something like this with google Docs, etc ? Does anyone know ?
<StPiere> the router IP is (from ipconfig in windows) 192.168.178.1
<StPiere> but ubuntu sees no router
<StPiere> ifconfig shows both eth0 and lo
<littlepenguin> diddy try to set to a simple pw for testing
<MacB> geekphreak, aight, well, worst case scenario, I'll lose my wow install or smthn lifethreatening like that ;)
<trainer> Slart, guntbert, thanks
<XEQT> Is there some way to remote use a xwindow to work on in a ubuntu version 10 ? like Freenx (NoMachine)
<Slart> trainer: you're welcome
<marupa> Anyone have any ideas about monitoring a terminal window?
<GotSanity> StPiere, wired or wireless?
<StPiere> im using the same router right now ( from windows)
<StPiere> wired
<diddy> littlepenguin, is the password case sensitive with WPA+WPA2 Personal?
<XEQT> this is a server ubuntu
<StPiere> router+modem
<StPiere> in box
<soreau> Hello, I need some help connecting vncviewer to another box that has soft locked (no keys work) but I can still ssh into it
<StPiere> all wired
<GotSanity> StPiere, dhcp or static ip?
<Slart> marupa: monitoring? you mean see what someone is typing when they are logged into your machine?
<StPiere> dhcp
<c2d2> found it, search for Vulcan Death Grip on this page: http://virdir.ncsa.illinois.edu/slevy/o2-stereo/highres.html
<marupa> Slart, Not exactly.  As in I want to keep terminal window minimised, but let it alert me if there's any activity other than in a particular spot.
<soreau> I managed to get vino-preferences with ssh -X but I set it to accept all connections, restarted vnc-server and it is still saying connection refused 111 when I try to connect
<soreau> but it doesnt say why the connection is being refused
<GotSanity> StPiere, try dhclient3 eth0
<littlepenguin> diddy you need to put the charakters in there as you written them on your router
<diddy> littlepenguin, of course
<GotSanity> StPiere, you have to run that as sudo
<StPiere> gotSanity: dhclient3 eth0 is command in terminal ?
<Slart> marupa: oh.. that actually sounds useful.. I want that too =)
<GotSanity> StPiere, yes
<StPiere> thank you man
<StPiere> ill try
<StPiere> have to reboot in linux
<GotSanity> kk
<Andre_Gondim> phillipsjk, the monitor is positivo, how can I install it?
<littlepenguin> diddy just test to write the pw and see if it occurs correct
<felon> whats the default notepad in ubuntu
<Slart> felon: gedit
<felon> thx
<felon> then whats tommy boy notes
<monty_hall> I'm not a big fan of the indicator applet - to big, but I would like to keep my volume icon, any ideas?
<felon> thats weird
<geekphreak> felon: thats just for taking notes :)
<Theravadan> turns out wireless not working was because i had pressed F2 on my laptop which disabled it.
 * Theravadan pulls hair out
<marupa> Another question...Is there any way to 'tile' windows, giving priority to certain apps?  Like firefox has the most space.
<Slart> marupa: screen might be able to do it.. I don't know screen well enough myself though
<GotSanity> My laptop uses an alps touchpad and pre-lucid I had no issues with side scrolling but after the lucid update I cant side scroll and I dont have multitouch. Anyone know how i can get side scrolling and/or multitouch back?
<felon> whats a good place to store username and passes
<trism> soreau: have you tried forwarding the vnc port (ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 host) and then connecting vnc to localhost?
<geekphreak> felon: mind :)
<littlepenguin> felon your head
<marupa> Slart, Screen can check for activity, but it can't ignore a certain area, so I'd be getting alerts whenever the minute changes.
<htpc> Anyone can help me for my problem with gdm?
<felon> well yea
<felon> nm.
<Theravadan> it owuld be nice if ubuntu could tell me when i pressed the disable wireless key of my keyboard, there is no LED for wireless
<soreau> trism: No I have not. Can you elaborate on how to do that exactly please?
<geekphreak> htpc: whats the issue?
<mzimbres> !aks htpc
<htpc> geekphreak, when I click on shutdown ubuntu be back to GDM
 * LucidGuy is looking for a decent helpdesk ticketing application.  Any recommendations?
<geekphreak> htpc: system all updated?
<htpc> yes, karmic, all updates ok
<Rave1> monty_hall,  you mean you want to get rid of the envelope icon
<littlepenguin> lucidguy go to freshmeat net there is a good place for finding such things
<c2d2> soreau: connection refused it isn't listening on that port.  Could be firewall.
<LucidGuy> littlepenguin,  very funny
<trism> soreau: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@host (replacing user@host with the user and host you are sshing into), then connect your local vnc client to localhost
<littlepenguin> lucid??no sure
<SandGorgon> is there a way to run plymouth without kms, but a _decent_ theme - similar to the themes of older usplash. the current theme looks very, very bad without kms (wich doesnt work on my nvidia board)
<htpc> geekphreak, when I use command line "shutdown -h now" that is good and direct shutdown but need password all time ...
<trism> soreau: assuming vnc is running on the default port
<diddy> Is there any option or config file on the laptop that I could try to delete in order to get WLAN to work?
<LucidGuy> littlepenguin, dude .. thats an ancient joke.
<FoxWolf> hi all
<loddfafnir> hello everybody
<littlepenguin> lucid youre wrong this time..freshmeat net is a really good linux application site
<FoxWolf> I want to use my ipod touch in rhythmbox, but its not recognised , any idea why it isnt working?
<soreau> trism: ok, I ran the localhost command and it sshd into the box Im trying to gain access to the X sessions on
<hareldvd> can
<c2d2> soreau: he was referring to secure shelling into the system to forward the port through the firewall.
<geekphreak> htpc: try this >> press alt+f2 >> gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<phillipsjk> Andre_Gondim: How is it hooked up to the PC? VGA, DVI and HDMI connections should transmit the supported video modes.
<GotSanity> Anyone know how I can fix edge scrolling for my alps touchpad? Its been broken since the lucid upgrade
<Andre_Gondim> phillipsjk, VGA
<soreau> c2d2: I have a feeling this is not the problem since I am talking through vncviewer into another box on the same network
<htpc> geekphreak, ko, I trying, will be back if work
<trism> soreau: yeah, may not be the problem, was just an idea
<c2d2> trism: would he do that from the vnc client side or vnc server side machine.  In otherwords. from where to where?
<hareldvd> On 9.4 when I was shutting down or logging out I had a dialog with a countdown. After upgrade to 10.04, no more countdown. Can I get it back?
<trism> c2d2: ssh from the local machine to the remote machine, then vnc from the local machine to localhost (since the ssh command forwards the port to the local machine)
<Pici> LucidGuy: I'm not sure what you're laughing about. freshmeat.net *is* a website that catalogs open source projects.  Additionally, you may want to look at rt (request tracker).
<Maskime_> bonjour à tous, je cherche un chan de vs en java vous connaissez pas ça par hasard ?
<Pici> !fr | Maskime_
<ubottu> Maskime_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Maskime_> devs
<htpc> geekphreak, same thing, return to GDM window
<geekphreak> htpc: did you create a new user?
<DarkStar1> Evening people..
<soreau> trism: When I did vncviewer localhost, it just vncd into itself
<htpc> geekphreak, o, that is the useraccount of install
<hareldvd> What's the broadcast preferences for?
<frxstrem> after rebooting my computer, my resolution changed its resolution to 800x600 and cannot be set higher than that - why could this happen, and how do I fix this?
<htpc> geekphreak, but for sure the problem is link with users account
<Dark_Wolf> Does anyone know when the upgrade utility will be fixed in Ubuntu? I'm tired of forgetting about it and corrupting my install.
<littlepenguin> frxstrem what card and which driver installed?
<c2d2> frxstrem: video driver settings.
<geekphreak> htpc: just wanted to make sure :)
<soreau> trism: But I got this output bind: Address already in use \n channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 5900 \n Could not request local forwarding.
<marupa> Nevermind about the tiling.  Compiz's maximumize works fine.
<frxstrem> c2d2: where can I find those settings?
<htpc> geekphreak, oh, one user more, user of mythtv
<trism> soreau: may be an issue if you have vnc server set up on your local machine too, in which case you should change the port number (ssh -L 5900:localhost:someotherport user@remotehost), and then vnc to that port instead on localhost
<geekphreak> htpc: >> press alt+f2 >> users-admin >> choose your account, click advance settings, and enable permisson for that account
<frxstrem> littlepengiun: I don't know, but it used to work, and I haven't done anything with my settings that should have changed the display resolution
<soreau> trism: ok hmm...
<c2d2> trism: soreau: such as using port 5901
<hareldvd> how can I install a different mouse cursor theme?
<DarkStar1> Been a while since I been on my linux so just a quick question.. Should I go with a fresh install of Lucid or upgrade.. The last time I upgraded from 8.04 (jackalope, I think) to 9.04 I had issues whereas when I freshly installed it I had much fewer issues
<nprasath002> hi i downloaded xampp and extracted /opt folder. bt when i start localhot and click phpmyadmin it says Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable! hw can i fix this pls help
<Slart> marupa: the command "script -f" will at least give you a file with everything that is typed and printed into the terminal you run it from.. so you'll get a live feed of what is happening in the terminal window.. perhaps by parsing this you might be able to match what you're looking for
<geekphreak> DarkStar1: fresh
<guntbert> !xampp | nprasath002
<ubottu> nprasath002: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<marupa> Slart, I'll look into it.
<c2d2> soreau: trism: then you can vncviewer localhost:1 for display 1.  with most vnc viewers.
<DarkStar1> geekphreak: Figures :)
<Dark_Wolf> Anyone?
<geekphreak> DarkStar1:  :)
 * Dark_Wolf thinks this channel is too crowded to get adequate help >.<
<htpc> geekphreak, oh, sorry mythtv is just an group... but I see one thing now, can't unlock user account window for modify
<diddy> Does anybody know what auto ip enabled on the wireless router means?
<Pici> Dark_Wolf: Perhaps if you elaborated on your issue or provided a bug # we could help.  We aren't psychic.
<Dark_Wolf> diddy: I'm assuming DHCP
<bondiblueos9> how can I make a floppy disk that will boot me into a shell and give me access to my harddrive?
<diddy> Dark_Wolf, wrong
<geekphreak> htpc:  can you use sudo command?
<frxstrem> diddy: that local IPs are assigned to the connected devices automatically, I believe
<Ivan747> Hello, which one is the best filesystem for a SSD with Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<geekphreak> htpc:  your account does not have permissons :)
<htpc> geekphreak, yes sudo work good with all
<c2d2> diddy: Dark_Wolf: could be auto-ip or DHCP from the WAN side, (ISP).
<guntbert> diddy: dhcp either as server or as client
<htpc> geekphreak, that is really strange...
<diddy> Under TCP/IP configuration I have to checkboxes: USE DHCP and AUTO IP CONFIGURATION
<guntbert> diddy: don't play riddle games with us please - if you want help provide as much info as possible
<Dark_Wolf> Pici: It seems in every Ubuntu distro I use on every computer, using the built-in utility to upgrade to the new version, it fails and ends up making the OS unstable and unusable.
<htpc> geekphreak, account no permission only on graphical? that is possible?
<diddy> guntbert, what do you want to know?
<geekphreak> htpc: nope
<c2d2> Dark_Wolf: do you upgrade from LTS to LTS or are you upgrading between LTS versions as well?
<geekphreak> htpc: lets try this , close user setting window please
<Dark_Wolf> c2d2: 9.10 to 10.04
<guntbert> diddy: I was referring to your "wrong" -- why don't you look into the docu of your router?
<PwrSurge> Hello, can I use e2fsck to repair an ext4 partition?
<htpc> geekphreak, ok, sudo users-admin worj
<_picAssO_> is there a better way to observe a ssh server than by using nagios?
<pyrophelia> I've been out of the loop for a little while now. Are there any vendors out there that support full hardware decoding of HDAVC?
<mickster04> so guys what seems to be common problems with lucid? :D or is it people just asking how to do stuff?
<geekphreak> htpc:  ok
<htpc> geekphreak, work*
<serkan_36> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. It has no problems. I restart the computer, now Firefox says that Flash is not installed and Opera can open flash but it does not working well (i can not click some buttons on flash). I did not do any think before i restart my computer. Can you help me please ?
<c2d2> Dark_Wolf: my understanding is that upgrades that Aren't from one LTS version to the next tends to be problematic.  8.04 was the previous LTS.  I am still running it.
<geekphreak> mickster04:  eh?
<diddy> guntbert, http://j.imagehost.org/0555/Screenshot_8.png
<soreau> trism: I tried 5900:localhost:5901 it still just has the same output and says 5900 is in use then sshs into the box
<datta> I am having a problem with 10.04 when I first start the desktop, it shows me a keystring asking for my password
<Dark_Wolf> c2d2: occasionally the upgrade would say something couldn't be installed, so I just ignored it, then later, apparently a key component failed to install and all my applications/terminals stopped functioning, and I couldn't even properly shut down the system.
<datta> I want to know what it is because I do not understand it at all
<c2d2> Dark_Wolf: I intend to upgrade to 10.04 LTS in the near future.  I will not be upgrading my other systems.  I will fresh install them, keeping my data (of course)
<soreau> trism: I dont understand why I can ssh into the karmic box but not the lucid ox
<Cornwall> Hi, how do I make a script run on resume? I've been googling and I see posts about placing the .sh in /etc/acpi/resume.d, but there is no directory there. Trying to make one does not work. 2.6.32
<mickster04> geekphreak: well by now bugs will have come out, I'm just curious if there are any common ones, or if its ppl asking for help how to use ubuntu...
<soreau> box*
<mickster04> Cornwall: resume.d is a directory
<Cornwall> mickster04: correct
<mickster04> Cornwall: so just put the .sh in there
<Dark_Wolf> c2d2: Right now I'm doing a clean install of 10.04, because the data that remained in my home directory screwed some things up in the new version. xD
<htpc> geekphreak, adminsystem is assigned to my user... I don't understand...
<PwrSurge> Wow, I was lagging so missed replies so please reply again.
<PwrSurge>   I am on my BB
<trism> soreau: c2d2 makes a good point, and actually, I got that command backwards, sorry, it is actually ssh -L 5901:localhost:5900 user@remotehost; then you can vncviewer localhost:1;
<Cornwall> mickster04: There is no directory there, and making one does not work
<mickster04> Cornwall: put the .sh file into resume.d
<soreau> trism: ok
<c2d2> mickster04: I have heard of a keyboard not detected at login problem with 10.04.  I have not attempted to confirm it.
<ersoy> How do I become a member of Ubuntu ?
<Cornwall> mickster04: There is no directory there. If I make a directory there manually and then put the .sh in there, it does not work
<Guest53364> Hi all, could anyone tell me how i change the boot resolution it was fine until i installed the restricted ATI Drivers.
<htpc> geekphreak, need add any group to my user for can shutdown directly?
<Cornwall> mickster04: please read thoroughly
<erUSUL> !member | ersoy
<ubottu> ersoy: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<geekphreak> !register | ersoy
<ubottu> ersoy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<PwrSurge> Want to ensure e2fsck is compatible with ext4 partitions
<phillipsjk> Andre_Gondim: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html has some examples; the "hald" stuff probably doesn't apply.
<geekphreak> oh
<guntbert> diddy: you didn't tell the whole sentences :-)  -- I guess "use dhcp server" = "enable the dhcp server"  while "auto ip" = use another dhcp server -- but you really should look into the docu of that thing :-)
<soreau> trism: Now it succeeded but still says channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<mickster04> Cornwall: why make one? it IS a directory, just put the file INTO the resume.d FOLDER
<thevishy> i need a nice softwware to add videos togethr , join split them
<Cornwall> mickster04: THERE IS NO DIRECTORY THERE
<Andre_Gondim> phillipsjk, thanks I will see
<mickster04> Cornwall: IT IS A DIRECTORY
<Dark_Wolf> c2d2: is there any real difference between LTS and not?
<serkan_36> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. It has no problems. I restart the computer, now Firefox shows the flash as empty black block and Opera can open flash but it does not working well (i can not click some buttons on flash). I did not do any think before i restart my computer. Can you help me please ?
<geekphreak> htpc: is it set to your username now
<mickster04> Cornwall: sudo su?
<Cornwall> okay, does anyone other than mickster04 have an idea? this guy has no clue
<trism> soreau: yeah, I got that error when I had the command the wrong way around, seems to indicate the vnc server isn't actually running (at least not on port 5900)
<datta> http://i42.tinypic.com/20pr4ev.jpg this is the image of the popup that pops up
<htpc> geekphreak, yes
<mickster04> Cornwall: sudo su?
<G-man> whats the sudo, to get xchat, on the new ubuntu ?
<thevishy> avidemux didnt work well
<datta> I do not know how to get rid of it. do I have to enter my password every time this comes up?
<Cornwall> mickster04: I'll find another channel. Thanks for trying
<guntbert> mickster04: don't recommend sudo su please!!
<soreau> trism: ps ax seems to think it is running 4010 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<mickster04> guntbert: oh didn't know sorry
<Loshki> G-man: do you mean sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<QuiltPants> hi everyone, I have just installed 10.04 and am loving it, but have a few questions that hopefully someone could answer. First thing i'd love to solve is: I'm running a dual monitor setup and would love to have the application switcher window (alt+tab window) stay on the main monitor. Does anyone know how to do this? Haven't had much luck on google
<thevishy> !avidemux
<G-man> yeah
<Guest53364> G-man: sudo apt-get install xchat
<geekphreak> htpc: should work mate, option yo can add that user to other group like admin and all,
<c2d2> soreau: can that system vncviewer into itself?
<guntbert> mickster04: if you *really* need a root shell use sudo -i
<G-man> thanks
<soreau> c2d2: yes, that is what happens if I try localhost
<datta> is there any permanent solution to my problem?
<soreau> c2d2: oh wait..
<mickster04> guntbert: well if sudo mkdir doesn't work, surely sudo (s/su/-i) would work?
<night> anyone playing sc2 beta with wine?
<c2d2> mickster04: he could not find a DIRECTORY there.  It did not exist.  So, what would be the next step?
<PwrSurge> Tried to resize my root ext4 partition with GParted live CD and now I can't see the partition anymore.  Can I repair with e2fsck?
<karmic_koala> hi spanish?
<alclgl> hello, when i do startx from the commandline with no gui, fresh installation but with video card drivers alredy loaded, should the X window be a little one or taking up the whole screen?
<karmic_koala> algun canal en español?
<htpc> geekphreak, yes can set all group I want to user but don't know group is needed
<mickster04> c2d2: well, he doesn't need a directory in resume.d cos it is a directory? i dont undertand?
<c2d2> Dark_Wolf: LTS = Long Term Support.  They support it over a longer term and the disto-upgrades are suppose to be fully tested.
<KaOSoFt> !ubuntu espanol
<guntbert> mickster04: probably not - you get the same permission with sudo as with su - only the environment is safer
<htpc> geekphreak, and one thing, thank you for help me, and sorry for my poor english....
<datta> karmic_koala: I think you should go to the spanish chat for ubuntu
<guntbert> !es karmic_koala
<geekphreak> !es | karmic_koala
<ubottu> karmic_koala: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> c2d2: No, if I try ssh -X box1 vncviewer box1, it also says connection refused
<datta> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=20pr4ev&s=5 can anyone tell me why is this poping up in ubuntu 10.04?
<soreau> c2d2: But with the karmic machine it works (vnc into itself)
<geekphreak> htpc:  no worries, you are doing good, you can also try poweroff command :)
<htpc> geekphreak, ok, I trying this
<dj> hi
<karmic_koala> theres is nobody en that channel
<Guest53364> G-man: sudo apt-get install xchat
<dj> hi
<Guest53364> Does anyone know how to enable framebuffer in lucid?
<noumaan> Does only the Ubuntu Loco Teams have the right to use Ubuntu Logo and trademark for promotion of Ubuntu?
<dj> nope
<karmic_koala> can i try to say my problem?
<dj> u can too
<htpc> geekphreak, working I think but same thins of command line shutdown now, need to be root
<dj> please
<KaOSoFt> karmic_koala- El canal está lleno. :s
<geekphreak> htpc: yes
<htpc> geekphreak, so need password each time I want shutdown....
<dj> yes
<dj> htpc
<KaOSoFt> karmic_koala- Quiero decir, #ubuntu-es. Si quieres dale doble clic aquí, sobre el canal que escribí.
<karmic_koala> KaOSoFt, thanks
<noumaan> Who we should speak if a team leader of a loco team asks us to remove ubuntu loco from our facebook group and asks us to stop calling ourselves ubuntu pakistan users group
<geekphreak> htpc: password is good for security, i would keeo it
<serkan_36> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. It has no problems. I restart the computer, now Firefox shows the flash as empty black block and Opera can open flash but it does not working well (i can not click some buttons on flash). I did not do any think before i restart my computer. Can you help me please ?
<ChogyDan1> noumaan: ask in #ubuntu-marketing maybe
<erUSUL> noumaan: loco-council ?
<htpc> geekphreak, I just want shutdown without password...
<Guest53364> Hi all, can anyone point me in the right direction for this? Before i installed the restricted ATI Drivers my boot text size was perfect, now its quite big.
<c2d2> mickster04: exactly, you don't understand.
<mickster04> c2d2: well then someone clarify?
<htpc> Geekthras, that is an computer just for TV, want can shutdown with remote....
<night> umm anyone playing sc2 beta on linux here?
<noumaan> erUSUL : how do we reach to loco-council ?
<erUSUL> noumaan: i'm sure there is a mailing list or even a irc channel for it. hold on
<datta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=91703947f0788f6bd176978c9b1988b9&p=6365451&postcount=5 this post tell me how to do something about it but I think it's for the previous versions, any suggestions?
<noumaan> erUSUL ok
<c2d2> soreau: what have you named the 2 systems?  One you are calling karmic and the other is lucid?
<c2d2> soreau: and you are saying that vnc works fine on karmic?
<soreau> c2d2: In this case, box1 and box3
<c2d2> ok, box1 and box3.  which is working fine?
<Radio-l> why would the cursor spasm when I place two fingers on the touchpad?
<erUSUL> noumaan: #ubuntu-locoteams ç
<soreau> c2d2: Yes on the same LAN, box3 I am vncd into right now and talking on irc
<datta> can anyone tell me what this will do in the terminal? sudo rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring 
<mickster04> Radio-l: how does it spasm? two fingers is normally scroll
<soreau> c2d2: but I am trying to vnc into box1 and it is saying connection refused so I am reading about vnc ports now
<Radio-l> cursor jumps all over
<c2d2> and you are running from box2?
<linuxgecko> Radio-l:  because it only expects one, and is trying to figure out which one is the "real" finger.
<djzn> how do I completely remove a User from the system, so that I can re-add the same user, but without ubuntu detecting traces of the previous user
<mickster04> Radio-l: go to mouse control in system>admin>mouse (i think, may be preferences) and change what the butotn is for mouse scroll...
<c2d2> soreau: or outside the network altogether?
<Leonard> I just ran the ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 from within 9.10 but it miserably failed at the end. Didn't let me get the error before it closed though - where would I find a log file?
<Radio-l> it's a synaptics multitouch
<stefg> datta: that will remove the keyring file... BTW that will even work without sudo, since that references one of your own files
<mickster04> Radio-l: it may be yours isn't set and it gets confused trying to position the mouse
<c2d2> soreau: are you not currently with that LAN?  at a remote location and working via the VNCd system?
<lategan> I am looking for help with Evolution and Ubuntu One
<linuxgecko> Radio-l:  hmm...  not sure then.
<c2d2> soreau: working from box3?
<datta> stefg: will it make my system unsecured?
<soreau> c2d2: No, everything is right here. its just a switch and some machines
<stefg> datta: i don't think so. i think you will have to enter all your passwords again
<zohar> hi, my mouse pointer on my new monitor turned square, can someone help me solve it (ubuntu 9.1)?
<c2d2> soreau: okay, can you vnc into box1 from box1?
<QuiltPants> hi all, how do i get the alt-tab window to remain on my primary monitor?
<callum1> Hi all, Using docky I have managed to hook it up to my thunderbird contacts. This works fine. I have also changed my default mail to thunderbird. My problem is when i type in an email address -> tab  -> email -> enter it opens a new compose email but the "TO" field is not populated with the address I selected. any ideas?
<soreau> c2d2: No
<serkan_36> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. It has no problems. I restart the computer, now Firefox shows the flash as empty black block and Opera can open flash but it does not working well (i can not click some buttons on flash). I did not do any think before i restart my computer. Can you help me please ?
<c2d2> soreau: then the vncserver isn't running on box1 or you don't know that port it is running on.
<linusoleander> Is it possible to get the name of the file when using find ?
<c2d2> soreau: box$ ps aux | grep vnc | grep -v grep
<linusoleander> Like:
<linusoleander> find -name '*.wav' -exec  {} \;
<c2d2> soreau: brb, going upstairs.
<soreau> c2d2:  ps ax seems to think it is running 4010 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<linusoleander> Is there any variable that contains the name of the current file?
<soreau> c2d2: and I am pretty sure it is trying to use port 5900
<lategan> Where can I find help regarding Evolution on IRC?
<Radio-l> mickster04: I see no such option in Mouse preferences
<linuxgecko> ok, i know this is a bit brute-force, but i'm trying to force the vesa driver on the liveusb i'm using to install lucid. it keeps saying that it refuses to run, because a modesetting kernel driver is in use..  which member of lsmod do i modprobe -r to get rid of it?
<mickster04> Radio-l: hmm....
<linuxgecko> it doesn't say whick driver is mode-setting
<theGman> I FINALLY got my wifi working in ubuntu! WOO HOO! :P Ok, NOW I need to know, I want to install konversation but I can't figure out what provides it...help?
<Radio-l> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed and up to date
<mickster04> Radio-l: mayb investigate multitouch scrolling in ubuntu
<geekphreak> theGman: sudo apt-get install konversation
<guntbert> !info konversation | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 2352 kB, installed size 10568 kB
<rhett> Hi, I have some external monitor settings set the way I like it with xrandr, how do I have it stay this way on reboot? using karmic
<theGman> geekphreak: I tried aptitude and is said no package found...
<Radio-l> the major issue is that it fails to handle multiple fingers rationally
<linuxgecko> theGman:  go into synaptic package manager.  search for it..  simplest way.
<rhett> I don't know how to properly write my xorg.conf
<geekphreak> theGman: ran an update?
<theGman> linuxgecko: Was actually doing that now.. :P
<guntbert> theGman: what version of ubuntu?
<uncmar> soreau: I am c2d2.  actually, c2d2 is the name of my machine. I am unkmar or uncmar.
<Teisei> Can somebody tell me how I could improve my boot time? I think I have serious problems with my boot, I took a picture of bootchart: http://i43.tinypic.com/16i607k.png
<mastahyeti> hi
<CogitoErgoSam> rhett:  If you're modifying xorg.conf or using another app to modify it, make sure you're running the app with elevated privs
<Radio-l> as soon as multiple fingers are on the pad, the cursor position erratic and random
<theGman> geekphreak: A little intimidated to...last time I did, when I had it install the grub2 stuff (which it recommended) I couldn't boot ANY of the three OS's I have.
<ExceptionIO> linusoleander: try #bash
<CogitoErgoSam> rhett:  i.e. use sudo if via console
<barbarella> linusoleander:waht do you want to do
<soreau> oh hi uncmar, I think I remember you from irc in the past
<rhett> CogitoErgoSam, i don't have a permissions issue
<linusoleander> barbarella: I need the name of the current file, I want to save the name to a file
<rhett> I don't know how to properly create it for an external monitor and adding a modeline
<linuxgecko> theGman:  that's why i keep my backtrack liveusb handy :) it has grub on there,  and io can craft a bootable config manually :)
<uncmar> soreau: what happens when you do: box1$ nc -l 5900
<geekphreak> tc peeps, i am out
<barbarella> linusoleander:use locate and pipe what you want
<uncmar> soreau: PS: vnc is one of my specialties.
<theGman> linuxgecko: I have something similar but how can I find out about that and what to do to fix grub? I've tried grub-install --recheck /dev/something and it didn't work.
<CogitoErgoSam> rhett:  when you say external monitor, do you mean you're on a laptop and using one, or are you talkin about using a second monitor on a desktop
<soreau> uncmar: waiting on the netcat output :)
<EgYPaRaDoX> I am using lucid and i have openjdk package installed , I open some java applet through firefox it says that java is not enabled in your browser although its enabled through noscript
<fake51> evening, wonder if anyone has any experience with an issue that causes the keyboard to change layout now and then ... running lucid lynx
<fbxxkl> Anyone know why my movie player always returns this when I put a DVD in No URI handler implemented for "dvd"
<EgYPaRaDoX> opened*
<irbdavid> selling an old laptop running 10.04 - is it possible to tell it to run the 'inital setup' thing or whatever it is called next time it is booted up?
<CogitoErgoSam> rhett:  and are you trying to set them up as different sessions or the same one, or as a shared desktop
<soreau> uncmar: It is just sitting there, not returning, not doing anything
<guest42420> Hi everybody, I have a laptop with Ubuntu 9.10 and my wireless works fine, but wired ethernet doesn't work.  Is there a troubleshooting guide for WIRED networking?
<uncmar> soreau: cool.  type something, then hit enter, then hit enter again.  It should kick you out.
<rhett> CogitoErgoSam, I'm using a laptop with an external monitor
<linuxgecko> theGman:  i'd say install it by hand..   i have a grease-monkey attitude for linux..   if it doesn't work manually,  get under the hood and fix it manually :)
<stefg> !dvd | fbxxkl
<ubottu> fbxxkl: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<htpc> Geekthras, ** (gdmsetup:9648): WARNING **: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
<rhett> the laptop is closed
<soreau> uncmar: still just sitting here doing nothing
<theGman> linuxgecko: Install wheat exactly "by hand"?
<uncmar> type something else and hit enter.
<linuxgecko> theGman:  grub.
<uncmar> soreau: type something else and hit enter.
<guntbert> fake51: if I remember correctly there are keyboard shortcuts set for switching the layout -- you might trigger one of them (by chance)
<fbxxkl> Stefg, thanks
<soreau> uncmar: It is still sitting here
<uncmar> soreau: and yes, I have been in here before.  that is why I switched back to my nick.
<uncmar> soreau: ^C to cancel then.
<linuxgecko> theGman:  what i mean is issue the root and setup commands by hand, within grub commandline
<theGman> linuxgecko: Ok, and how do I do that and have it find all my other os'es?
<htpc> Geekthras, ** (gdmsetup:9744): DEBUG: Failed to identify the current session: Unable to lookup session information for process '9744'
<soreau> uncmar: yep.
<fake51> guntbert, been thinking of that but I had it rewired in 9.10 to something I don't hit by chance
<FoxWolf> i dont understand what this 8.10 is about
<guest42420> Does anyone know of a troubleshooting guide for wired ethernet for ubuntu 9.10??
<htpc> Geekthras, all this hen I try to launch "sudo gdmsetup"
<linuxgecko> theGman:  why should it? i find them myself and tell it what to go do with itself.
<Pici> FoxWolf: 8.10 is no longer supported.
<stefg> !intrepid | FoxWolf
<ubottu> FoxWolf: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<guntbert> fake51: it wouldn't hurt to take a look though :-)
<FoxWolf> ah
<FoxWolf> i see
<FoxWolf> thanks
<theGman> linuxgecko: Though I did a grub-install instead of grub-update --recheck...maybe THAT would have worked...
<fake51> guntbert, looking already ;) and thanks
<EgYPaRaDoX> I am using lucid and i have openjdk package installed , I opened some webpage containt a java applet through firefox it says that java is not enabled in your browser although its enabled through noscript
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. linux gaming plug - 5 awesome indie games (work great on linux). Pay What YOU Want !  support linux games.
<barbarella> guest42420:try lspci and find out what kind device you have
<uncmar> soreau: that tells me that NOTHING was listening to 5900, so, kill your current running copy of vino-server or track down where it is listening.  If it has a gui or something to show you.
<FoxWolf> i think openjdk is a development kit not java
<SandGorgon> http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<stefg> EgYPaRaDoX: don't confuse javascript and java
<aperson> When I move my mouse around, to resume my computer from the screensaver, the screensaver exits normally and goes to the desktop, but immediately afterwards, the screen fades to black and I have to move my mouse again to get to the desktop
<uncmar> soreau: nc -l 5900 should give an error if something already has that port.
<xangua> !ot > SandGorgon
<ubottu> SandGorgon, please see my private message
<stefg> !java | EgYPaRaDoX
<ubottu> EgYPaRaDoX: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<linuxgecko> theGman:  mebbe..  I'm much more invested in another distro, because i like to tinker more, so i don't know all of ubuntu's ways.
<theGman> linuxgecko: Well, I've found that it's real easy to make mistakes and right now, I don't have the time for that. I have to do a presentation to a client very soon so I just need it to work atm. I can "grease monkey" later. :P
<SandGorgon> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SandGorgon> !games > xangua
<ubottu> xangua, please see my private message
<aperson> kinda redundant, eh?
<EgYPaRaDoX> i know the difference
<zvacet> in Midori when I click on forum tools in ubuntu forums it doesn´t open
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  I joined the channel late so I didn't see your first question, but if its about vnc setup I can help; I just set it up for my computers
<EgYPaRaDoX> both java and javascript are enabled by noscript
<Oddbio> Hello, I have an issue with laptop screen brightness. It is stuck on a very dark setting, but the brightness applet says it's at 100%. I also cannot adjust the slider at all, if I try to move it it just goes away, but still says it's 100% brightness.  The thing is that I had my laptop screen set to very dark when I had windows installed, so I guess when I installed Ubuntu it didn't reset the screen brightness.  Is there any way to change the b
<EgYPaRaDoX> java is programming language
<linuxgecko> theGman:  do you need a real fix,  or a shim/kludge?
<EgYPaRaDoX> and javascript is scripting
<linuxgecko> rather,  will a shim/kludge work?
<aperson> zvacet, that'd be a midori issue then, possibly with webkit itself
<Barley> zvacet: Use some other browser until Midori gains that skill-level.
<theGman> linuxgecko: I will likely need a real fix once I update. But not sure what you mean really...
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: Unless you know about inner workings of vncviewer and vino-server and what connection refused error (111) means, I am not sure you can
<zvacet> aperson:  do you know can it be fixed
<guest42420> barbarella: it says i have a 82566mm gigabit network connection
<stefg> Oddbio: you need to mention your laptops  make and model and the ubuntu version you're running
<zvacet> Barley: I know that but I want to play with Midori it is very fast
<aperson> zvacet, you'll have to take it up with midori support
<fake51> guntbert, guess you were right, had another key combo set as well
<fake51> thanks
<barbarella> Oddbio:have you tried to adjust with FN an brightness on your laptop
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  are you connecting from a lan or from outside of it
<zvacet> aperson : tnx
<linuxgecko> you said you have a deadline..  do you need the starter on your car fixed. will popping the clutch be good enough for now?
<lucasmocellin> hi folks, I'm customizing a Ubuntu distro for distance learning, and the main point is to apply online tests. I would like to know if there is someone involved to version control in Ubuntu, mainly related to "what/how it happens" when canonical upgrade a ubuntu version like from 9.10 to 10.04. I would like to upgrade my distro and keep an easy control of everything modified.
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: soreau is doing it all via LAN.
<guntbert> fake51: you're welcome :-)  -- now and then I manage to mess up my settings in windows (without knowing how/why)
<Maddin1> Hello everyone, I installed Ubuntu 10.4 Caconical and my Vista partition is gone. Grub 2 is available but vista isnt listed. I can see the files in Ubuntu
<Barley> zvacet: Kinda neat. But what if i make a browser called "mybrowser" and it cant read a_by_all_standards_ok_webpage? then i should not complain
<Maddin1> from windows vista
<linuxgecko> theGman: does that analogy make sense?
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: yep, lan
<ChogyDan1> lucasmocellin: typically, everything is upgraded
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: I have not used vino but have worked with vnc extensively.  Ultra, tight, real, Both windows and linux.
<Gunner_Sr> Can someone help me with an upgrade issue to 10.4. I had previous running bind9 and dhcp3 servers, and now I am getting a permission error for the rndc.key. I have made changes to apparmor and set the permissions to 644 to. But still I get the error??
<theGman> linuxgecko: Yeah, the window hadn't refreshed so I couldn't see the reply.
<linuxgecko> Maddin1:  then it's not gone,  just not listed.
<CogitoErgoSam> I'm using x11vnc and ssh to do mine; haven't messed around with the nitty-gritty of the default vino server
<Oddbio> barbarella: the FN keys don't change the brightness... they should though.. I also checked in the keyboard shortcuts to see if I could assign it but didn't see anything for brightness.
<uncmar> soreau: have you restarted your vino? so that you know what port it is using?
<david_> I am having issues with window dragging and dropping. I have visual effects turn off, who is responsible for this? Metacity ? Gnome ? X ?
<Maddin1> linuxgecko: thanks for your reply. what can I do to make it listend ? ^^
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: yeah. x11vnc is what I use on my linux systems.
<soreau> uncmar: as I said, I restarted it many times and since I have not set the port, I assume it is using whatever is default
<lucasmocellin> ChogyDan1: ok, but I mean, if I modified some packages (Xorg, casper, removed gnome, installed xfce, modified the boot process, and so on), and now I want to upgrade to 10.04 and keep that modifications, how should I proceed?
<Oddbio> stefg: It's a SONY VAIO PCG-K45   and I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<barbarella> guest42420:what happens if you replug it from your computer?
<theGman> linuxgecko: What "popping of the clutch" solution are you thinking of?
<Radio-l> no luck on the touchpad front
<Barley> zvacet: This one is also cool: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dillo
<linuxgecko> Maddin1:  add a line to your menu.lst?  there are a bazillion how-to's on the net for dualboot with grub..   just google "grub dualboot" and you shoudl get instructions.
<barbarella> Oddbio:versions and hardware, like what kind of laptop do you have will help the group
<juanca> hi, how can I mount a hard disk in ubuntu (server) as guest in virtualbox? I've seen a tutorial to mount external usb drives editing /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh  but that shoul be for USB drives only, mine is a hard disk in the machine
<Maddin1> ok
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  If the vino server is having so many problems with the connect, you could try setting up SSH so that your client can log in and forward port 5900, so that the programs will be acting as if the VNC session is on localhost
<linda> hi. after upgrading to lynx, gnomad2 won't work with my creative zen player. reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomad2/+bug/548967, it looks like installing libmtp2 from karmic is a way to fix it, but how do you do that? ive searched around for ages.. :(
<duffydack> keyserver is very slow, and often just fails. anyone elsE?
<Oddbio> barbarella: It's a SONY VAIO PCG-K45   and I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ChogyDan1> lucasmocellin: I don't know.  I'm thinking you should ask on the devel-discuss mailing list.  I'm not familiar with making a custom distro
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  That takes all of the port and connection management work off of the vnc software and lets the ssh server manage it
<guest42420> barbarella - when i plug in the ethernet cable and try to connect with eth0, the computer searches for a connection and then drops off saying I've been disconnected.  I don't think it's getting an ip address from dhcp....  in case you can't tell i'm kind of a linux newb and haven't been able to find a good troubleshooting guide
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: the port forwarding isn't the problem.  It isn't viewing local to the machine.
<electro> does anyone know of any good Web Based log monitoring apps?
<stefg> Oddbio: try running sudo apt-get install smartdimmer
<Oddbio> barbarella: Genome
<Oddbio> stefg: will do
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<kenyabob> Does 10.04 not put samba in a folder titled samba in the init.d folder anymore? Is it now in smbd?
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: I tried that but didnt really know what I was doing. I ended up with channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<uncmar> soreau: I guess I could look up vino-server and see HOW it is suppose to work.
<CogitoErgoSam> uncmar:  I'm having trouble picturing exactly what you mean by "it isn't viewing local to the machine"
<theGman> linuxgecko: Well? What "popping of the clutch" solution are you thinking of or suggesting?
<liminal> pidgin crashes on me
<lucasmocellin> ChogyDan1: good idea, I'm looking also for this ideas, I have no idea where to start. =) thanks
<Radio-l> how would I go about enabling SHMConfing in 10.04?
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: vncviewer localhost  from the machine running vino-server doesn't work.
<liminal> where can i view the logs?>
<soreau> uncmar: I am surprised I see this question posted on linuxquestions.org and no one responded :P
<stefg> Oddbio: http://lmgtfy.org/?q=+SONY+VAIO+PCG-K45+ubuntu+%20brightness
<LoRe> hi, will do-release-upgrade work on a desktop too?
<theGman> linuxgecko: And what would it really entail to "Fix the starter"? as you put it?
<LoRe> or what is the recommended way to upgrade a desktop remotely?
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<juanca> hi, how can I mount a hard disk in ubuntu (server) as guest in virtualbox? I've seen a tutorial to mount external usb drives editing /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh  but that shoul be for USB drives only, mine is a hard disk in the machine
<guntbert> !upgrade | LoRe
<ubottu> LoRe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<duffydack> LoRe, dunno about recommended but ive booted the livecd on it and installed ssh, and then just run the installer over X forwarding
<Barley> LoRe: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<duffydack> LoRe, oh, upgrade.  nevermind.
<liminal> every time i go to xchat > settings it crashes also
<linuxgecko> theGman:  pop the clutch is use a livecd with grub and boot it manually
<linda> hi. after upgrading to lynx, gnomad2 won't work with my creative zen player. reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnomad2/+bug/548967, it looks like installing libmtp2 from karmic is a way to fix it, but how do you do install packages from an older release in ubuntu? ive searched around for ages, and i cant figure it out... :(
<Skar> is the keyserver down?
<liminal> where do i find xchat logs that will show me why?
<Barley> Barley: Synaptic or so would also be ok.
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<guntbert> duffydack: you can use another gpg server as well
<Oddbio> stefg: barbarella: ok I tried smartdimmer, but when I try to increase or decrease it says "init_nvclock() failed!"
<linuxgecko> theGman: fixing the starter is fixing the grub on the MBR
<uncmar> soreau: in the remote desktop window.  does it state box1:0 ?
<Paradigm_Shift> I upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 using apt, and when now grub 2 displays nothing until my desktop comes up.
<stefg> !pinning | linda
<ubottu> linda: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Feel like trying a different vnc host besides vino?  x11vnc is really easy to set up quickly, and is very commonly used so there's a lot of people who can help with it
<Paradigm_Shift> how can I restore graphical boot
<superfirelord42> Paradigm_Shift: you have to hold shift to get grub to come up
<theGman> linuxgecko: Wow, that's the "long" way round isn't it? Though I can recall ever having to boot a sys manually before. Brb.
<superfirelord42> Paradigm_Shift: but you can edit the config file to get it to come up by default
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: Yea I might do that since all I want to do is vnc in real quick to save a file before rebooting the soft locked machine
<stefg> Oddbio: you have the nonfree Nvidia driver installed?
<soreau> uncmar: You mean in the vino-preferences window?
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<LoRe> ok, i'll just try it, and see what happens :)
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: I just discovered the vino-server is part of the GUI interface to Remote Desktop for ubuntu.
<uncmar> soreau: yes.
<linuxgecko> theGman:  at least you have a system that will work when you get it booted.. i can't even get the lucid installer working.
<liminal> where are xchat logs held? it crashes for me whenever i try to select the settings menu??
<stryk3r> I want to make a partition for /home/ seperate from my install, how can I do this if my hard drive doesn't have enough partition spaces. making a logical partition extension?
<QuiltPants> hello, does anyone know how to force the alt-tab popup to always apprear on your primary monitor?
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  If you just want to log in and don't need a graphical interface, openssh works great too
<stryk3r> and yes I mean before installing*
<soreau> uncmar: The closing thing like that it says is Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.5.102 or box1.local.
<stefg> stryk3r: run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the result
<barbarella> stryk3r:maybe you have to look for an other drive?!
<uncmar> soreau: it should say, allow ... view, allow ... control, view using command....
<k0d3g3ar> considering the upgrade to 10, but is it stable with the Nvidia proprietary drivers?  I have a multi-head display setup I don't want affected by this upgrade
<andai> Using Transmission, trying to download enormous files to FAT32 (doesn't work). halp?
<soreau> uncmar: yea it says all of that
<juan> hola alguien de mexico'
<guntbert> juanca: you question is not clear for me -- but as its about virtual box you might get better answers in #vbox
<JoshuaL> k0d3g3ar, my laptop works fine with nvidia, no idea about multi-head displayt set-up
<k0d3g3ar> JoshuaL, what laptop are you running?
<juan> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  do you need the gui to make your changes?  If not, you can sudo apt-get install openssh and then just ssh in with your normal user account
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<juan> doyou speak spanish?
<guntbert> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JoshuaL> k0d3g3ar, hp pavilion dv5 2140ed
<stryk3r> stefg, will do. barbarella no its just I want to have two different linux OS'es sharing the same /home/ directory, but I also have windows on this machine so I can't without making the logical partition correct?
<Ivan747> Andai: it's a limitation of FAT32
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: ssh is already up and working. yes, of course I need the gui
<zvacet> LoRe:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<stryk3r> http://pastebin.org/201780
<andai> Ivan747: True that
<Oddbio> stefg: I have a radeon GPU
<k0d3g3ar> JoshuaL, I have 9.10 working great on my Dell M6300 with multi-head, but its my main rig and I don't want to disrupt my work if 10 craps out on me
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  ok, just checking; trying to cover all of our bases here
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: This text editor does not support dbus saving and does not store a temp file
<stefg> k0d3g3ar: usually thy nvidia driver itself is ok. just the bootsplash is ugly, plymouth has problems with nvidia-glx
<andai> Ivan747: Can I split it up or something
<barbarella> stryk3r:I love more info, thanx
<linuxgecko> how do i tell my kernel i don't want i915 or probably fb running when i boot?
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: Trust me, I am usually the one doing the answering of the questions ;)
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Ok if you already have ssh and you are able to connect the two machines with ssh, I think x11vnc would be your best option
<HerrAnkTejp> are there any swedish ubuntu support channel?
<Ivan747> Andai: yes you can but I can't remember how to do it
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: I am trying it now
<guntbert> !se | HerrAnkTejp
<ubottu> HerrAnkTejp: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<miscni> Hi all
<Barley> juan: HoLaaaaaaaa!
<Ivan747> Hello
<linuxgecko> i want to force it to use vesa..  and vesa won't boot,  saying that another driver is modesetting, so it won't even try.
<HerrAnkTejp> found it
<uncmar> soreau: hold on.
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  the client would ssh with the parameter "-L 5900:localhost:5900" before starting x11vnc -localhost on the host
<Ivan747> Barley: hola
<stefg> Oddbio: ah, ok. then that tool will be useless. it assumes an nvidia chip. 'sudo apt-get autoremove --purge smartdimmer' will uninstall it again
<miscni> nice to meet other Ubuntu users here
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: he has been down that roard.
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<LoRe> zvacet: yeah, the plain old painfull way, i will try the "do-release-upgrade" on my not so important laptop first :)
<superfirelord42> miscni: yay!
<guntbert> !ot | misni
<ubottu> misni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guest42420> barbarella - when i plug in the ethernet cable and try to connect with eth0, the computer searches for a connection and then drops off saying I've been disconnected.  I don't think it's getting an ip address from dhcp....  in case you can't tell i'm kind of a linux newb and haven't been able to find a good troubleshooting guide
<CogitoErgoSam> I apologize if I'm repeating what others have mentioned; I joined the conversation late
<Barley> Ivan747: Rock and rolla! :)
<guntbert> liminal: the logs are in .xchat2/logs
<QuiltPants> hello, does anyone know how to force the alt-tab popup to always appear on your primary monitor?
<guntbert> liminal: in your home directory
<Take0n> Has the bluetooth applet/app changed with the latest upgrades of lucid? I mean, one day I had options for adding devices etc. and the next (after some upgrades) I have an awful settings dialog and I miss all kind of options I once had.
<Oddbio> stefg: I think something might be wrong then with my configuration.. either that or 10.04 is a lot different than 9.10. Because I also tried the program "spicctrl" and it says can't find /dev/sony, and also I'm reading that I should have a file called "brightness" in /proc/acpi/video/sony  but I don't have anything like that...
<stryk3r> stefg, got that?
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  I'm assuming you've checked to see if any other apps or instances are listening on port 5900?
<Take0n> Have I replaced it by mistake with another app or?
<Shapeshifter> can someone tell me why mpd won't index my files? It says stuff like "May 04 22:16 : ffmpeg: failed to open /mnt/space/music/Music Library/Rap/Aesop Rock/Float/09 - Oxygen.mp" for almost all the files. I tried: chmod'ing and chwoning all my files so that my user can read them, and I tried changing the paths of the log/db/playlist files to a subdir in my users home dir and the mpd fallback to my user.
<miscni> well are there any drivers for Logitech G13, because I am trying to work with it, but my programming is below zero :(
<hd1> so, for 10.0.4 on an eee 1005, do i want the Freescale or Dove netbook image?
<stefg> Oddbio: what i can tell is that it is an ACPI problem. so  you'll need a workaround for a buggy BIOS
<david_> !ticket 575388
<gutsy> still have 7.10/gutsy on one old machine, anyone knows where to get packages for gutsy?
<axolote> QUESTION: So, since I installed Lucid on release day & performed an initial post-install update of all the main/standard packages, I haven't received ANY updates upon apt-get update, except from 3rd party PPAs that I installed myself. AM I the only one that hasn't had any updates from the main repos yet?? It seems really strange for a brand new release.
<david_> Anyone else able to reproduce 575388 ?
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: I tried nc -l 5900 but it wasnt very useful (no output)
<guest42420> does anyone know a basic troubleshooting guide for wired networking?  All the ubuntu documentation i can find is for wireless.
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<Barley> Shapeshifter: Rock/Float/09 - Oxygen.mp" ... mp3 ?
<juan> como entro a ubuntu-es soy nuevo en esto
<juan> ??????
<RomainK> So for round2 , anyone good with fixing wonky md-crypt-rooted systems that won't boot?
<Oddbio> stefg: hmmm.. now that you mention BIOS, I think my BIOS options might actually allow me to change my brightness from there...  I'm going to try it.
<stefg> stryk3r: yeah. to really assess the situation it would be best to look at your partition table. Are you on Live CD right now?
<linuxgecko> axolote:  you mean it's strange that they got everything right the first time, and didn't have any fixes come out?? :)
<AnxiousNut> how can i use one cursor for two different computers running ubuntu?
<Shapeshifter> Barley: yes mp3.
<Ivan747> Juan: entra a el canal ##Spanish, alli hablan español
<Shapeshifter> pastefail
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: Is there some special way to vnc into the box when x11vnc is running? I did 5901:localhost:5900 then x11vnc -localhost, then from the client, vncviewer boxname and it still gives connection refused (111)
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  synergy
<stryk3r> stefg: no I'm on my ubuntu install
<Shapeshifter> I also installed w32codecs
<guest42420> does anyone know a basic troubleshooting guide for wired networking in ubuntu 9.10?  All the ubuntu documentation i can find is for wireless.
<juan> muchas gracias
<Barley> Shapeshifter: youyr url said ".mp"
<guntbert> juan: type /join #ubuntu-es
<CogitoErgoSam> assuming the client is logged into the host via ssh, you wouldn't use vncviewer boxname, you'd use vncviewer localhost
<Shapeshifter> Barley: I said I mispasted
<bokenrosie> Looking for help changing GRUB defaults.  Help :)
<CogitoErgoSam> bokenrosie:  /etc/default/grub
<stryk3r> stefg, I'll give you a snapshot of gparted in a second
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: What?
<tyler_d> looking for an open source flash development tool for linux?
<Jordan_U> bokenrosie: What are you trying to change specifically?
<stefg> stryk3r: would be best if you boot the machine in question with a Live CD. IRC works best with (Linux) terminal commands and console output
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<axolote> linuxgecko: Hey, I'm not complaining, but it's the first time I haven't recieved at least some updates, especially early on. Are you experiencing the same or is it just me?
<Wulfy> guys is there any clients from the repo that intergrates with ubuntu and afraid.org's dns services?
<Barley> Shapeshifter: Maybe RAP is out ? I for one think its way too repetetive
<tyler_d> more specifically for the graphical end(not actionscript)
<uncmar> soreau: nc -v -z localhost 5899-5910
<stryk3r> stefg then okay, I'll do that, I just need to backup some files in this installation
<click_zero> Is there any way to reset all configurations (settings) for adobe flash 10 on Ubuntu ?
<hd1> grumble -- For 10.0.4 on an eee 1005, do i want the Freescale or Dove netbook image?
<FoxWolf> axolote, my update manager says updated 4 days ago
<Pirate_Hunter> wondering if anyone has a fix for this bug found in denyhosts - http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2898723&group_id=131204&atid=720419
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Here's how the process works for me.  box A, the client, logs into the host, box B, with ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 username@hostname
<bokenrosie> I want to make WinXP the default OS so when M$oft does their updates the machine will reboot and finish on it's own.
<uncmar> guest42420: you gotta get the right drivers installed.
<brontosaurusrex> Wulfy: they provide an example wget command line, which you can copy/paste to some cron
<penris> nick opnet
<axolote> Foxwolf: cool. thank you. good to hear. :)
<brontosaurusrex> Wulfy: i mean, i'am doing that
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Then I run x11vnc -localhost with wahtever options I need on the host
<uncmar> soreau: does that report any ports open?
<soreau> uncmar: http://pastebin.org/201794
<Wulfy> brontosaurusrex, thanks but hazy on cron ussage (past history with cron was via cpanel)
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: the chances of someone knowing what that is with no relational data is slim, even on here
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Then, to open the vnc connection, I use a vnc viewer on the client machine to access "localhost"
<NeoPhoenix> hi all ! i have a question about graphical card, i want to know a card who have good driver in kubuntu or ubuntu ? i have a 8600 gt nvidia who work very well in windows in 1600*1200 and in my kubuntu the most is 13600*768 ?
<FoxWolf> axolote, i dunno though because i updated this morning to some new headers i think also a new kernel but im not sure, still says 4 days ago
<theGman> linuxgecko: Ok, so what would to "poper" fix be?
<theGman> sry poper -> proper
<opnet> someone, quick, tell me how to change these homosexual buttons from the left back to the right
<linuxgecko> axolote:  nope..   i'm in a deadzone.  i'm ircing from the livecd. i get a blackscreen trying to install lucid fresh. can't get X to show anything. cna't force it to work with vesa, because the vesa driver is crapping at me..    can you help?
<opnet> someone, quick, tell me how to change these homosexual buttons from the left back to the right
<guntbert> !language | opnet
<ubottu> opnet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Skae> is the keyserver down?
<linuxgecko> theGman:  ??
<Wulfy> opnet great way to get peopel to help you *claps*
<brontosaurusrex> Wulfy: man crontab, let me find how my cron looks like....
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  the -L 5900:localhost:5900 command that was used to start the ssh session is forwarding any traffic on the host's localhost port 5900 to the client and making it seem like the vnc session is being hosted on the host's computer, not somewhere else
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, huh, did you even look at the link, not saying you didn't but there is plenty of information on their explaining about the bug, which has to do with the denyhosts resyliant downloads
<Jordan_U> Wulfy: ddclient works with dyndns.org (which is also free)
<AnxiousNut> CogitoErgoSam: i just installed synergy on both systems, now what?
<duffydack> opnet,  gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: his vino-server is either not running or not using the default port.  PERIOD.
<guest42420> I am having problems with ethernet on my laptop.  i think i have the right driver, but it is not retrieving an ip address.  i am a newb and figure it should work with minimal tweaking.  can anyone help me out with some basic troubleshooting?  I can't find any good docs.
<Wulfy> Jordan_U, many thanks but am i right in thinking that requires a compatible dd wrt router?
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: Well it doesnt work because localhost from the client just vncs into itself
<marupa> Ergh.  OK, this is annoying.  Sound seems to drop out and come back at random, giving blips and pieces of sound, sometimes nothing at all, sometimes like a chipmunk'd audio file as it catches up, and now it doesn't respond at all.  What gives?
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: ok, don't take my constructive criticism... just mock it and hang out waiting. GL!
<callum1> Hi all, Using docky I have managed to hook it up to my thunderbird contacts. This works fine. I have also changed my default mail to thunderbird. My problem is when i type in an email address -> tab  -> email -> enter it opens a new compose email but the "TO" field is not populated with the address I selected. any ideas?
<callum1> (20:47:57) QuiltPants: hi all, how do i get the alt-tab window to remain on my primary monitor?
<wng-> I'm not getting any sound from my Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio in 10.04, the system sees it in lspci, and reports its using the snd_ca0106 module, and alsamixer shows all channels unmuted and at full volume, but im still not getting sound, any ideas?
<uncmar> CogitoErgoSam: port forwarding is not going to do diddly for him.
<guest42420> uncmar: I am using the right driver i think, e1000e on a lenovo t61 laptop...
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  The client shouldn't be hosting or running any vnc servers
<Jordan_U> Wulfy: No, sudo apt-get install ddclient.
<Barley> Pirate_Hunter: Whats with your nick name ?
<linuxgecko> theGman:  not sure..  i think I'm still using grub1.  i'd have to dig into it,  and I'm still trying to get my own lucid install from scratch working
<Sa[i]nT> ARGGGHHH!!
 * Sa[i]nT hides.
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, I guess you didnt understand me and got the wrong idea...
<brontosaurusrex> Wulfy: http://pastebin.org/201798
<uncmar> guest42420: lenovo t61.  wow, that is old.  I have an old broken t60.  sweet machines.
<Wulfy> Jordan_U, thanks! i was hoping apt get could handle it trying to avoid adding outside items
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  Are both of the computers you're usin synergy with linux boxes?  Are you using the QuickSynergy gui front end?
<Jordan_U> Wulfy: And setup is dead simple, installing the package will prompt you for your login and set everything up automagically.
<axolote> Foxwolf: Oh. That's really strange.
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: The client is running vino-server in this case but I tried killing it and only having the other box run vnc server and it still did not work
<guest42420> uncmar: t61 isn't that old.  manufactured in 2007
<Wulfy> brontosaurusrex, thanks bud ill take a peek
<brontosaurusrex> Wulfy: np
<Barley> Sa[i]nT: Clearly better then some whiny bitch whining at others over a bit aof spilled milk.
<uncmar> guest42420: sudo ifconfig -a
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Make sure its dead by running ps aux | grep vino on the client
<Oddbio> stefg: no my BIOS didn't have a brightness option I even tried setting the defaults and it's still dark... It has to be something like that though because it initially starts bright and then dims very shortly after I turn it on.. but before GRUB even loads so it's not Ubuntu...
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  And killing the process with -9 if you need to
<FoxWolf> Barley, lol at language
<axolote> linuxgecko: I had the same problem b/c of a huge bug associated w/ my graphics chipset. What is your chipset?
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: pkill vino does it just fine
<bG303> 10.4 server rebooted and now getting an X seg fault when firing up gdm, any ideas where i start to diagnose this ?
<Barley> FoxWolf: Fox one, delta three
<m_anish> I know its potentially sucidal, but is there any way to get apt to install packages even if there are unmet dependencies/broken packages?
<aperson> When I move my mouse around, to resume my computer from the screensaver, the screensaver exits normally and goes to the desktop, but immediately afterwards, the screen fades to black and I have to move my mouse again to get to the desktop, anyone?
<AnxiousNut> CogitoErgoSam, installing quick synergy, i installed only synergy earlier, and yea both linux
<m_anish> even --force-yes doesnt work!
<uncmar> soreau: which x11vnc
<uncmar> soreau: does that return anything?
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: so are you saying you have upgraded to python 2.6 and modified your sync.py (line 47 to read timestamp = long(timestamp.strip())? and are still seeing what?
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  The computer with the mouse/keyboard you're using is the host, and the other is a client
<Jordan_U> bokenrosie: Change GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub, you can use either a number or the title of the menu entry (quoted). If youi use the title then you don't have to worry about it breaking when you get a new kernel for example.
<linuxgecko> axolote: intel 82865G.... it's an i915 driver.   it seems that driver is not working right, welll,, sorta.    it gives me an Xorg.0.log which is free of (EE),   but it gives me a black screen. i can kill gdm/X just fine,  but i can't get a gui.
<p1und3r> hey buntoids
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  On the host, you'll see the up down left and right fields?  That shows where the other screen is going to add on to your desktop
<soreau> uncmar: Of course, it returns the location of the x11vnc binary
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  Type the hostname of the client in the place you want it to extend the desktop
<wng-> I'm not getting any sound from my Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio in 10.04, the system sees it in lspci, and reports its using the snd_ca0106 module, and alsamixer shows all channels unmuted and at full volume, but im still not getting sound, any ideas?
<aperson> !hi | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<infid> flash plugin got removed when i upgraded to lucid. how should i reinstall it so it works for firefox and chrome?
<p1und3r> lols thanks aperson :p
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, in lucid that line is already changed I dont have to do anything and I still get that and yes 2.6 is installed by default
<NeoPhoenix> apt-cache search adobe flash :D
<Barley> p1und3r: Hello dick :)
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  So if your client box is named cbox and you want it to extend off the left side of your host's monitor, then you'd enter "cbox" in the left field
<aperson> infid, either download it manually and install it or just install flashplugin-nonfree
<infid> thanks
<theGman> linuxgecko: You mentions two options for replacing my "starter" and you gave me the "popping the clutch" vers what's the other option? Grease monkeying grub as you initially mentioned?
<p1und3r> Barley: hey vagina :D
<p1und3r> :o
<Jordan_U> theGman: What are you trying to do?
<stefg> Oddbio: maybe http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.acpi.devel/month=20051101/page=25 sheds some light on your issue
<linuxgecko> theGman:  yeah..    what do you get when grub won't/can't boot any OS?
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  Then you'd hit execute, go to the other computer, and use the "Use" tab instead of share, and type the IP address of the host computer (the one with the keyboard/mouse)
<Barley> p1und3r: Naah, Dick is a valid name you know.
<QuiltPants> hello, does anyone know how to force the alt-tab popup to always appear on your primary monitor?
<AnxiousNut> CogitoErgoSam, and the screen name is the username?
<infid> aperson: when i did that it said flashplugin-nonfree is already at its newest version
<uncmar> soreau: try this on box1:  DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9 -dontdisconnect -alwaysshared -shared -forever -rfbport 5900
<guntbert> Barley: p1und3r: stop that please
<aperson> infid, try re-installing it then
<uncmar> soreau: then try to vnc into that system.
<p1und3r> Barley: i got us both in trouble :|
<Jordan_U> QuiltPants: If nothing else you can use devilspie
<CogitoErgoSam> don't worry about the screen name unless you have multiple X sessions running
<RomainK> Slart: I figured it out.
<NeoPhoenix> infid: and after sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bikcmp> erm, I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04  last night, and now... a fair amount of stuff doesn't seem to be working.
<Oddbio> stefg: it worked!! thanks for your help! I guess the BIOS reset did do the trick, it just started dark but it's bright now  lol
<RomainK> User error, I'm afraid, sort of.
<bikcmp> In the top right corner, there's a black square, flash player isn't working...
<infid> aperson: how do i reinstall it
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: did you compile from source? 2.6 of denyhosts? or are you using it from repo's?
<Barley> p1und3r: Nm, that whiny bitch is ever useless. When that happens, just change nick and network.
<RomainK> I had some console options in grub, which apparently didn't make 9.10 sad, but 10.04 didn't like
<aperson> infid, sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<QuiltPants> Jordan_U: devilspie? sounds interesting. What does it do?
<theGman> Jordan_U: Deal with the breaks after an update (this is a fresh install of 9.10 live cd) Last time I did it it wanted to install grub2 from the "pkg maintainer" and then I couldn't boot into anything...
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut & soreau:  Afk a min but I'll be right back
<stefg> Oddbio: as i found in some linux developer blog (link above) it seems to have a broken acpi table
<uncmar> soreau: oops.  Sorry about all the $2 stuff.
<uncmar> soreau: you can remove that section. :P
<soreau> uncmar: It still gives vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused \n Unable to connect to VNC server
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, repo wouldn't think that would make that much of a difference
<CogitoErgoSam> RomainK if you mean boot params you can add them back in to the /etc/default/grub file in the right spot then run update-grub
<ircipimp> hi. can i use the live cd to do an encrypted lvm + raid installation? or will i need the alternate installer?
<Jordan_U> theGman: What happened when you tried to boot? Do you have more than one hard drive?
<infid> aperson: why aptitude instead of apt?
<xckpd7> having a hard time figuring out where to ask this question: is it bad to set in my hosts file, another ip address equal to localhost? will that break anything?
<Jordan_U> ircipimp: You'll need the alternate
<theGman> Jordan_U: Yes, and multi os's too.
<NeoPhoenix> aptitude or apt are the same
<aperson> infid, my preference, I suppose.  aptitude is a package manager like synaptic.
<RomainK> CogitoErgoSam: it's what I had to do, yeah. Booted to rescue, cryptsetup'd my volumes, mounted, shell, edit grub, etc. :)
<aperson> NeoPhoenix, not entirely true
<theGman> Jordan_U: I couldn't even boot into the ubuntu install after.
<wng-> I'm not getting any sound from my Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio in 10.04, the system sees it in lspci, and reports its using the snd_ca0106 module, and alsamixer shows all channels unmuted and at full volume, but im still not getting sound, any ideas?
<ircipimp> Jordan_U: thanks
<Oddbio> stefg: oh did you see my last message? It's working now  :)  thanks for your help... or do you think the broken acpi table is going to cause other issues?
<infid>  great now google chrome isnt restoring my last opened tabs :(
<dk0> Does anyone know how to connect empathy, pidgin, or kopete to a sametime server?
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: maybe yes or no, I would recommend compile from source though... possibly running "wireshark" or another such util to sniff while tailing your output log, see what corresponds for errors and network access
<NeoPhoenix> use firefox :D
<Jordan_U> theGman: I recommend you install grub-pc from lucid, unfortunately grub-pc in karmic stores the device to install grub to like "/dev/sda", which means that if your drive order changes it coud install grub to the wrong drive on upgrades.
<stefg> Oddbio: watch out for your cpu temp and battery life...
<aperson> Pirate_Hunter, and if installing from source, make a .deb with checkinstall to avoid a headache later
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, wireshark = ethereal
<aperson> Jordan_U, I swear karmic went by uuids
<theGman> Jordan_U: What's the best way to do that?
<Oddbio> stefg: is that in general? Or is Ubuntu hard on this laptop model?  My battery is pretty much shot already though, I dont' mind that.
<theGman> Jordan_U: And is that before or after I update?
<Jordan_U> aperson: For finding kernels and everything else yes, for install devices no :(
<axolote> linuxgecko: sorry about that. i have no idea. mine is i855 and i finally found a work around that involved re-enabling kms, and that's working solidly now. I posted it here , #118. http://is.gd/bOW4X
<uncmar> soreau: look at the output of: DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc
<Oddbio> stefg: but I'll monitor the temp, thanks for the heads up
<uncmar> soreau: does it say it is using port 5900 ?
<littlepenguin> uncmar does this start the application on disply 0?
<infid> aperson: i still dont have flash in my browsers even after reinstalling that :(
<guest1> can some one please help... I have a strange problem
<soreau> uncmar: http://pastebin.org/201810
<littlepenguin> ask guest
<aperson> Jordan_U, I remember when I installed initially, the /boot/grub/grub.cfg pointed to a /dev/sdx (which was wrong anyways),but once I temp. fixed that and ran update-grub, everything went back to uuids
<Pirate_Hunter> aperson, got that already safes a lot of trouble and tyler_d I really don't suspect that source would make that much of a difference to the repo, both would be compiled similar, it just seems like more work that is not needed unless your certain that is the problem
<aperson> infid, you're re-starting the browser, yes?
<Jordan_U> theGman: Before you update, install these packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub-pc http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub-common
<infid> yes
<Maddin1> Does anyone has a link to a howto for editing the grub.cfg in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<Jordan_U> theGman: Or just upgrade to / install 10.04
<Maddin1> a good howto
<aperson> Pirate_Hunter, indeed.  I just like to make sure everyone knows about checkinstall
<wng-> I'm not getting any sound from my Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio in 10.04, the system sees it in lspci, and reports its using the snd_ca0106 module, and alsamixer shows all channels unmuted and at full volume, but im still not getting sound, any ideas?
<uncmar> littlepenguin: yes.
<stefg> !grub | Maddin1
<ubottu> Maddin1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<NeoPhoenix> sorry all i have a question if possible to help, i have a 8600 gt nvidia who work very well in windows for game in 1600*1200 but in ubuntu i have 1360*768 with driver nvidia ; i think that my graphical card is bad with linux ; if anyone has a card who work in 1600*1200 can he say the name of the card plz ? :D
<Maddin1> thx
<stefg> !grub2 | Maddin1
<ubottu> Maddin1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jedro> hi
<aperson> Maddin1, you don't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<theGman> Jordan_U: I would upgrade but I've been seeing alot of the probs folks have been having with it... :P
<Jordan_U> aperson: This is separate from what goes in your grub.cfg, "debconf-show grub-pc" will show you the value stored for install devices
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: I would go that route on the basis that you don't know what is the problem... process of elimination, just on a ps. Why not just have a batch that adds people to the hosts.deny(colleague just suggested)
<littlepenguin> i have 2 monitor twin view..but how can i adjust to open in the left or right monitor
<whileimhere> hi I just upgraded to 10.04 and now I am missing my gnome desktop. I get part of a panel at the top but when I try to add more icons or another panel all the options are greyed out
<whileimhere> anyone know whats up with this?
<jedro> hi
<Jordan_U> theGman: People have problems with every release, I don't think 10.04 has any more problems than 9.10 (and what problems there are are more likely to be fixed since it's LTS)
<hugli> Can running script (Python|shell|Perl) detect name of active Gnome window? (Ubuntu 9.10) Thanks
<littlepenguin> @uncmar i tried several combinations..cant i giv it x and y coordinates to start??
<uncmar> soreau: what came after pid 5659?
<aperson> infid, can you make sure libflashplugin.so exists in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ?
<stefg> whileimhere: add a new userfor testing  and try if it's the same there
<zenta> hello all, i have this issue its confused me i tried to update grub2 i did apt-get install grub-pc , so after its coming up blue window and ask to enter this command  upgrade-from-grub-legacy i did this but again ask to update apt-get install grub-pc when i again try this i got E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zenta> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<infid> aperson: it's not in there
<Maddin1> öhm ok iam eading
<soreau> uncmar: nothing. that was the last line even after I tried to vnc into it
<Maddin1> reading
<infid> just checko-mediaplayer-, libjavaplugin.so..
<MTughan_web> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 here, and have a problem with UIDs. I changed my Ubuntu UID from 1000 to 500 to match what I use in Fedora (this is a dual-boot system) so that I can access my files without root. That change removed me from the user list at login though. Is there any way to fix that?
<theGman> Jordan_U: Ok, I can try that...as long as my wifi doesn't end up affected...going to the doc to see what I need to do...
<whileimhere> ok stefg
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, I am making use of tcp wrappers hosts.deny and allow, however another front of protection is always welcomed even if it may not be necessary, will  check that rout out
<whileimhere> stefg I need to disable the auto login for a single user to do that how can I disable this?
<NerdsMcGee> Anyone here with a Macbook and booting OSX, Windows, and ubuntu?
<Pirate_Hunter> aperson, true say everyone should know but I have had some problems with a few packages maybe it was just the options I chose
<ph0xide> what is ssl_esock coz i noticed it listens on tcp and also beam.smp
<uncmar> soreau: ^C that and try.  DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc -rfbport 5911
<ph0xide> cand anybody pelase adise
<soreau> uncmar: maybe it has something to do with the fact that the host is soft locked, stuck on tty1 and not responding to any input (only can ssh to see everything is still running)
<littlepenguin> mcgee sounds like a rape of a computer
<stefg> whileimhere: just log out and log in as that test user
<m4rk> hello
<m4rk> what is the best twitter client?
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: ok, well I would certainly suggest poking around with ethereal(should be simple enough) from the basis of your experience you prolly read this better then me. that would allow you to eliminate some things....
<Mandrew> lol @ littlepenguin
<Jordan_U> ircipimp: You're welcome.
<soreau> uncmar: Because no matter what I do (even what you just said), I just get the message vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused \n Unable to connect to VNC server
<theGman> Jordan_U: Well, it seems to upgrade correctly I'm supposed to do the updates...but I believe I can tell the updater NOT to install the grub from the lkg maintainer...that should solve that iss for now right?
<aperson> infid, can you runs a: find /usr/lib/ -name libflashplayer.so
<aj00200> How do I delete locked files with sudo?
<MTughan_web> soreau: Sounds like there may be a firewall there. Have you checked that?
<aperson> infid, mine showed up in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<uncmar> soreau: have you have used the 5911 line.  attempted vncviewer localhost::5911
<NeoPhoenix> sudo rm thefile
<Jordan_U> theGman: I doubt that that config file is what caused the problem, what exactly happened when booting failed?
<aj00200> NeoPhoenix: thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, since whereon the subject of sniffers I've looking into snort would you advise me otherwise to stick with wireshark (considering havent looked at what it offers) or something better
<Barley> Pakistani dude tried to detonate a bomb on times square ??? /A joke right ?
<NeoPhoenix> you are welcome :D
<aperson> !ot > Barley
<ubottu> Barley, please see my private message
<callum1> Hi all, Using docky I have managed to hook it up to my thunderbird contacts. This works fine. I have also changed my default mail to thunderbird. My problem is when i type in an email address -> tab  -> email -> enter it opens a new compose email but the "TO" field is not populated with the address I selected. any ideas?
<soreau> uncmar: You mean ssh -L 5911:localhost:5900 box1?
<whileimhere> Hi I am back. When I created a fresh user and switched I got the same broken gnome desktop
<neverblue> someone able to assist with VNCing over an ssh tunnel?  When I configure the port(forwarded) what is the Destination I should be using (in Putty) ?
<ubuntu> stefg, this is the guy from before lol. that you wanted to get on the live cd
<theGman> Jordan_U: I couldn't boot into any of my OS's, so I just re-installed fresh, however, it was installed to a usb drive so not sure if that was the issue. It might bave been what you said about the /dev/sda? thing more so that anything else.
<Barley> aperson: Please shu up missy.
<Barley> :)
<littlepenguin> barley it was because of the southpark thing with the bear...
<Jordan_U> zenta: Read carefully the dialog that you recieved when you first ran apt-get install grub-pc.
<guest1> littleP, when I attempt to minimize FIREFOX BROWSER, it completely closes instead of getting minimized on bottom pane
<soreau> MTughan_web: iptables -L show everything is ACCEPT
<whileimhere> stefg any ideas?
<soreau> uncmar: Still the same message
<MTughan_web> soreau: Who said it had to be iptables?
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: I suggest wireshark(which is just a graphical front) as its derived from ethereal and provides you with EVERYTHING... so its extremely thorough for sniffing your packets, and being native usually gets my vote. Nice to have in your arsenal.
<Barley> littlepenguin: Oh, you never get to blaim beer. We love beer ! :)
<soreau> MTughan_web: Me
<theGman> Jordan_U: But I can leave it set to the (hd0,0) that it was wanting to this time. I've installed to the HD instead of usb hd.
<Jordan_U> theGman: You might also want to have super grub2 disk on hand to be able to boot your other OSs if anything goes wrong.
<axolote> zenta: did you get your question answered?
<aperson> Barley, this channel is for support only, not idle discussion
<stefg> Ubuntu: so first change your nick to something more identifyable, then open a term, run sudo fdsik -l and paste that to pastebin
<aj00200> NeoPhoenix: also, how do you delete directories?
<littlepenguin> guest 1 maybe you push the wrong button
<ubuntu> stefg how can i change my nick ?
<theGman> Jordan_U: Right. :)
<aperson> ubuntu, /nick newnick
<stefg> Ubuntu /nick newnick
<linuxgecko> theGman:  still active?  i need to try a fix for my goofy lucid
<brendan_> what is the command to run a python file in terminal?
<stryk3r> ok
<stryk3r> thanks
<NeoPhoenix> with sudo rmdir thedirectory
<infid> aperson: not in there either\
<kim__> is it possible to read ntfs ?
<aj00200> brendan: python <file>
<uncmar> soreau: and you left the x11vnc running while tried vncviewer from another terminal?
<Guest38936> thanks
<aperson> infid, nothing? really?  what browser are you using specifically?
<guest1> what wrong button ? i click on minus sign  to minimize it and window just disappears
<zenta> jordan_u i did but its gave this E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zenta> E: Unable to lock the download directory and i didnt open system pakage manger
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, will go with what you said since im non-the-wiser and you said graphical hope it does contain the ability for command line and is much easier than snort to install specially from source :s
<aj00200> NeoPhoenix: thanks again :D
<stefg> !paste | stryk3r
<ubottu> stryk3r: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theGman> linuxgecko: Yeah, what are wanting to do?
<linuxgecko> kim__: .......   why wouldn't we be able to?
<infid> ff 3.6.2
<kim__> nevrmind.. :P
<zenta> axolote: not yet i am very confused
<MTughan_web> Is there a way that I can put my user back on the GUI login list? Changing UID to 500 seems to have removed.
<littlepenguin> ok gest1 start a terminal
<stryk3r> stefg, gah! I'm not that noobish ;)
<soreau> uncmar: of course
<littlepenguin> and in there start firefox
<Jordan_U> zenta: Is there still a window open with a dialog box / prompt?
<NeoPhoenix> aj00200: No Problem ^
<infid> aperson: the ff that comes w lucid
<linuxgecko> theGman: did you get my query about what it does when it locked and won't boot any os?
<kim__> yea... I just got an error msg about it couldn't be mounted...
<guest1> i have the terminal up
<AnxiousNut> CogitoErgoSam, got it working! thanks a lot buddy!!!! thanks !!!!
<kim__> but worked out now=)))
<stefg> stryk3r: just for convienience... no pun intended
<theGman> linuxgecko: Nope.
<stryk3r> stefg no prob
<stryk3r> stefg, http://www.pastebin.org/201836
<zenta> jordan_u : no only 1 window
<aperson> infid, well, you can download the flashplugin from adobe directly, and copy it (with root privs) to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<whileimhere> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04 and when I log into the system I only get a partial panel and not menus. All right click options for the panel settings are greyed out. Any ideas?
<m4rk> hey, i am trying to install ubuntu off the CD, and it just sits there with a little symbol of a man at the bottom of the screen
<zenta> jordan_u : only 1 terminal its opened
<axolote> zenta: see this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580428  post #8
<Barley> MTughan_web: man useradd. use uid and gid to specify what numbers they should be listed as. 500 is for regular users and up.
<stefg> stryk3r: so sda 5 is your Linux partition , right?
<tyler_d> Pirate_Hunter: and to back up the point on source and compiling, alot of things from source don't have versioning, so the check is simply to meet the dependance (has python) or (has kernel) then grabs generic and installs... when compiling you are actually using and referencing system specifics ie. Python v. 2.6 and Kernel blah blah blah..... Just my thoughts though, Good Luck :)
<stryk3r> stefg, nevermind the bottom part of the pastebin, thats an external hard drive and can't use that
<MTughan_web> Barley: My user exists. Just not on the GUI login menu.
<stryk3r> stefg yes thats it
<solidsnake204> How can I restore the menu files for the menu? It got deleted and now I have no menu.
<NeoPhoenix> bye bye all
<stefg> stryk3r:  and that'S sort of 50G in size ?
<MTughan_web> Seems GDM just shows UIDs 1000 and higher, although Fedora's starts from 500 or below.
<stryk3r> stefg exactly
<Barley> MTughan_web: Then its got a false shell or a non-existent home directory.
<Maddin1> well user defined entries are a lil bit short on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MTughan_web> Barley: Neither of which.
<zenta> axolote: ok i will check, but u know why i did this because i have problem in boot i can get my winxp , and redhat so i tried to update to grub2
<Barley> MTughan_web: You have removed its group ?
<Pirate_Hunter> tyler_d, no problem will definitely take a look at wireshark and make some comparison, on the note for denyhosts will check out the source and compile it under vm first see if I can note down any problems, thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> Maddin1: Have you tried just "sudo update-grub"?
<kim__> does anyone know why my cpu jumpes from 800MHz to 1.8MHz?
<MTughan_web> kim__: The CPU can be slowed down to save power and heat.
<trism> MTughan_web: correct, gdm (in ubuntu anyway) hides users with uids less than 1000
<kim__> oke
<stefg> stryk3r: that'S plenty for a Linux root.... you can get away with a / (root) of 10G. Is there already  much stuff in your /home?
<MTughan_web> Barley: No. I had an existing user that showed up in the menu, which I just changed the UID of, and it disappeared.
<kim__> thanks
<MTughan_web> trism: Any way to show a user with a UID of 500?
<Barley> MTughan_web: Any other way is not possible. Yeah, it doesnt match group, or shadow
<m4rk> hey, i am trying to install ubuntu off the CD, and it just sits there with a little symbol of lego block and a man at the bottom of the screen - why?
<Barley> MTughan_web: Use a gui instead
<CogitoErgoSam> I'm back
<MTughan_web> Barley: Shut up. It's obvious you don't know what you're talking about.
<stryk3r> stefg, not really. Actually, what I want to do is install ubuntu + linux mint and keep my windows where it is at. I just want to have the /home partition seperate so that both OS'es can access it better
<CogitoErgoSam> AnxiousNut:  Got synergy workin?
<solidsnake204> How can I restore the menu files for the menu? It got deleted and now I have no menu.
<Guest38936> what would be the python command to re-run a python script?
<Barley> MTughan_web: I coded the thing. Its quite obvious that i know what im talking about.
<n06> hey guys I have a question/problem.. I'm trying to install 10.04 on my macbook 2,1 and i've deleted the msdos partition usuing gparted but when I go to change the location of the bootloader there is no "/dev/sda3" can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> Maddin1: Can you mount your Windows 7 partition (not the recovery partition)?
<theGman> linuxgecko: You still there?
<Misantropo> no updates in the last few days since the release of lucid or is it just me?
<uncmar> soreau: Hmm, you can ssh into box1 ?
<Maddin1> jYes its a vista partition and it is mounted i can see the files
<Barley> MTughan_web: Youll learn given a bit of time.
<arthursc0> HI can someone answer this for me?
<MTughan_web> Barley: I know how it works. And I've already checked that stuff.
<AnxiousNut> CogitoErgoSam:yes!!
<nucc1> what is the irc channel for "quickly" ?
<Lachezar> Hello all... After upgrading to 10.04 I decided to take a look at my /etc/apt/sources.list. It seems to have some left-overs since 8.10 (first installed). Can I reset sources.list to the default for 10.04?
<Barley> nucc1: Youre a Mummy :P
<soreau> uncmar: yes
<moes> When downloading Lucid 10.04 from Ubuntu downloads I continue to get MD5sum difference Where can I download and get a matching md5sum
<juanca> hi, how can I mount a hard disk in ubuntu (server) as guest in virtualbox? I've seen a tutorial to mount external usb drives editing /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh  but that shoul be for USB drives only, mine is a hard disk in the machine
<emorris> hi, does anyone happen to know what the equivalent of kdeaddons is in Ubuntu Lucid? Thanks
<arthursc0> Trying to install 64bit onto Dell T3500 with NVidia Quadro NVS 295. Live Cd works and Install completes. When I boot I get BIOS and Disk info then boot switches to flashing cursor after disk read and then Monitor goes into sleep mode. PC appears Not to continue booting. Any ideas? Fedora installs and works fine...
<Barley> MTughan_web: then it would appear you are in need of no help my friend.
<trism> MTughan_web: it appears that you can set MIN_UID in /etc/login.defs to to 500 and they should show up (according to this bug report that's where they are getting it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/247910 )
<Lachezar> moes: Try different mirror, Use HTTP
<MTughan_web> moes: I downloaded three versions via BitTorrent and all three matched MD5. You could try that.
<trism> MTughan_web: sorry MIN_UID
<trism> MTughan_web: arg, UID_MIN, my brain isn't working
<lappert> i'm using xchat as an irc client, are the an option to show who is in the channel?
<MTughan_web> trism: Heh. I'll check it out. Thanks.
<moes> Lachezar, thanks will try
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  I've managed to replicate the error message 111
<n06> can anyone help?
<n06> please?
<arjunak> im unable to access my router configuration page 192.168.1.1 from ubuntu (it works in windows)
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: oh neat. what is the cause/solution there?
<stefg> stryk3r: shouldn't be too hard. sda5 is already a logical partition inside an extended partition (sda4 which isn't mentioned by fdisk). just resize sda5 to 10G'ish in the first step, add another 10G (sda6) to put Mint to and use the rest for /home (sda7)
<coz_> n06,  I just logged on ...would you mind repeating?
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  It happened after the application that was hosting vnc (for me, x11vnc) closed
<stefg> stryk3r: btw you don't have swap... that should be corrected
<n06> I'm trying to install 10.04 on my macbook 2,1 and i've deleted the msdos partition usuing gparted but when I go to change the location of the bootloader there is no "/dev/sda3" can anyone help?
<Lachezar> arjunak: configure ethernet manually.
<axolote> zenta: did you stop the process while it was installing, or did it crash or something?
<infid> arjunak: what does route -n say
<stryk3r> stefg, I should have swap?
<Maddin1> Jordan_U: Yes its a vista partition and it is mounted i can see the files
<wildbat> juanca,  mount /dev/sd<your hd> /path/tp mount
<Jordan_U> Maddin1: What is the output of "sudo os-prober" ?
<theGman> juanca: You might want to ask in #vbox that's the virtualbox chan and their more likely able to ans your question. :)
<arjunak> infid: Kernel IP routing table
<arjunak> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<arjunak> 117.204.80.1    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0
<arjunak> 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 ppp0
<arjunak> 0.0.0.0         117.204.80.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<FloodBot4> arjunak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  I had to restart the vnc hosting application on my host computer and then I was able to vnc
<lappert> i'm using xchat as an irc client, are the an option to show who is in the channel?
<stefg> stryk3r: even if you have tons of ram swap is used for hibernation
<MTughan_web> trism: BRB, have to log out to check.
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: Can you please try this if it isnt to hard: make the host on tty1, then try to start the server and vnc into it
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  If you want to go to a private message, we can try to run through it step by step
<theGman> lappert: Sure, there should be a list either on the left or right that shows everyone currently joined.
<juanca> wildbat: sdMYDISK /path/...   like this?
<stefg> !pm > stryk3r
<ubottu> stryk3r, please see my private message
<infid> arjunak: try loggin into your router on the windows machine and seeing if theres an optoin to allow your ubuntu machine to connect to it maybe the firewall is blocking it
<n06> coz_: got any idea?
<coz_> lapion,  hit  View ment   channel switcher then  tabs
<smittix> Hi people, Just installed lucid, my laptop fan is always on? but when i install the non-free ati drivers the fan acts normal? thing is when i do install the ati drivers i lose framebuffer.
<stryk3r> stefg, really?
<stryk3r> Do you think 50gb will be enough then
<uncmar> soreau: sigh.  I'm still a thinking.
<CogitoErgoSam> I just did that no prob, on my computer here I started x11vnc -localhost, then ran vncviewer localhost and it showed up
<Maddin1> Jordan_U: /dev/sda2:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<coz_> n06,   mm you might want to go to the #gtub channel for that one   and ask for the grub install link ?
<wildbat> juanca, ya it should sda sdb sdc .... so on
<emorris> hi, does anyone happen to know what the equivalent of kdeaddons is in Ubuntu Lucid? Thanks
<arjunak> infid: there is no such thing in my router,it happened after installing win7
<soreau> CogitoErgoSam: I think the problem is that even though I can ssh into the machine and start a vnc server, its not fully functional because the machine is soft locked, stuck on tty1 and no input works. but ssh shows it is still running everything
<stefg> stryk3r: yup... and even if you 8G and never hibernate i'd still use a little swap partition for compatibilty reasons
<n06> coz_: thanks
<djzn> I wonder why apps like empathy and evolution are storing the crap out of its own directory settings all over the .hidden dirs
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  Want to go to a private convo and we can work on gettin this sorted out for ya?
<CogitoErgoSam> soreau:  I'll help you check to make sure no other programs are usin the port
<MTughan_web> trism: Thanks, worked perfectly.
<Xcell> check
<trevor> is there something wrong with the emerald in the 10.04 repos, it crashes seconds after i launch it every time
<trism> MTughan_web: excellent, you're welcome
<stryk3r> stefg alright, so I should give 10gb to ubuntu + 10gb to mint and make the swap then the rest for a /home. sounds good?
<juanca> wildbat: how do I know the letter?
<octet> why i cant send files with empathy on yahoo ?
<Jordan_U> Maddin1: I assume that an entry for the recovery environment comes up when you boot, and that you can't boot windows 7 normally from there?
<zenta> axolote: no b4 it was work normaly  but no bootloader selection so i made boot from live cd ubuntu and i change grub seting afetr that i didnt find winxp and redhat
<stefg> stryk3r: basically yes. i'd put the swap at the end. How much RAM do you have ?
<dupondje> hmz, seems like I can't add facebook account to gwibber :(
<wildbat> juanca, do a 'fdisk -l' look for it
<stryk3r> stefg lets say I want to add another 20gb to the linux extended partition, can I just take it off of windows and added to the extended, or would I have to remake the extended partition?
<stryk3r> stefg, I have 4gb RAM
<soreau> uncmar: Thanks for you help so far man, I will let you know if I ever get it to work
<smittix> Anyone else had any problems with laptop fan and ATI drivers?
<djzn> is anyone experiencing major segfaults with lucid ? yesterday I could not even get gnome operating after load.... everytime I was going to execute a terminal or file manager, libc6-2.11.1 would segfault.... the only solution was to dump that user account and startover another one
<uncmar> soreau: It appears that vnc isn't opening the port to listen too.
<Lachezar> djzn: check your memory. there is memtest on boot.
<wildbat> stryk3r, gparted can do partition resize
<soreau> uncmar: yea it seems that way
<juanca> wildbat: nothing
<djzn> Lachezar: which is the key to call menu grub right after before boot?
<Lachezar> djzn: Escape, doesn't it display?
<acerimmer> djzn: ESC iirc
<wildbat> juanca, sudo fdisk -l ~ you need root access
<djzn> ok
<stryk3r> wildbat, right
<djzn> Lachezar: well it doesnt seem like Memory, because I had another account which was working JUST fine... at the same time
<uncmar> soreau: that is why I was trying to force different ports like, 5911.
<stefg> stryk3r: don't touch the extended partition without making a backup first. you can resize that with gparted, but shifting around logical partitions inside an extended partition is slow. SO slow that you might consider taking a backup, redo your partiion layout and restore afterwards
<Lachezar> djzn: upgrades tend to take more memory and exhibit errors not previously hit. been there, done that :(
<soreau> uncmar: Can you verify that you can ssh into a machine that is on tty1 (while X is on some other tty)
<uncmar> soreau: I use a different port by default, well, because I like to use different ports.  And to avoid blockingg issues.
<Lachezar> jdzn: doesn't hurt (much) anyway.
<soreau> uncmar: Sorry, I meant s/ssh/vnc
<stryk3r> stefg yea I got a backup already.  can I just delete the extended partition and then reduce the 20gb from windows to have a total of 70gb free and then create a new extended partition?
<uncmar> soreau: are box1 or box2 visible from outside. Such as from me?
<stryk3r> whatever I do, I don't want that process that takes very long time, Its happened to me by accident and its a pain, stefg
<soreau> uncmar: I doubt it
<Lachezar> RQ: Anyone with a fresh (not upgrade) install of Ubuntu 10.04 willing to share sources.list (privately)
<stefg> stryk3r: yes, but you'll lose everything inside that extended partition
<juanca> wildbat: Only the virtual disk there (sda). Maybe I should ask in #vbox
<uncmar> soreau: try this.
<stryk3r> stefg, gotcha. and it shouldn't take that long right? I already partitioned those 50gbs anyway :) now I'll just delete the extended
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/571132 => somebody can check it ? :)
<uncmar> soreau: DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc -connect uhelpme.unkmar.com::5525
<wildbat> juanca, did you add the hd you need to mount to the vbox yet ?
<infid> aperson: i tried to install the flash plugin form adobe and gdebi tried to install install_flash_player_10_linux.deb but said invalid architecture i386 (i have an amd 64)
<aperson> infid, that would have really helped to know right off
<juanca> wildbat: no, how do i do that?
<infid> aperson: sorry :p
<littlepenguin> infid you need the x64 deb
<wildbat> juanca, turn off the vbox guest and add in the setting
<infid> i dont see it on http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<littlepenguin> or did you install no 64 bit ubuntu?
<sonofjon> Hi, I am an Emmpathy IRC newbie. Question: How do I stop getting alerts from Nickserv that "This nickname is registered. Please choose a different name..." whenever I connect with empathy. The nickname I am tryingto connect with, sonofjon, is registered by me! I have registered and verified the nick via email. Empathy does not seem to communicate my registration details properly to nickserv? Using Empathy 2.30.0.1 on Ubuntu 10.04. Thanks.
<badcloud> anyone manage to successfully install a working driver for --> 046d:0920 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express?
<infid> littlepenguin: i have 64bit ubuntu
<aperson> infid, get the beta x64 flash
<badcloud> oh, and in Lucid
<aperson> and install it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<littlepenguin> for flashplugin there is a launchpad for it i think
<xangua> infid: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash lates adobe flash plugin for x86-64
<soreau> uncmar: 04/05/2010 15:07:31 Making connection to client on host uhelpme.unkmar.com port 5500 <-- this is from box4, not box1 or 3
<m4rk> booting off the 10.4 CD, it just sits there with a little symbol of lego block and a man at the bottom of the screen - why?
<doleyb_> sonofjon: you can manually do the register by typing /msg nickserv indentify password
<scouris> sonofjon, have you added your password to the IRC account list?
<soreau> uncmar: I dont know what this command is supposed to do...
<aperson> When I move my mouse around, to resume my computer from the screensaver, the screensaver exits normally and goes to the desktop, but immediately afterwards, the screen fades to black and I have to move my mouse again to get to the desktop
<uncmar> soreau: DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc -connect uhelpme.unkmar.com:5525   <-- drop a colon
<john__> Hi. I am still trying to figure out why whern I updated from 9.04 to 10.04 my desktop lower panel disappeared and when I try to change any of the settings by right clicking the top panel everything is greyed out. Anyone know about this?
<badcloud> I can't get spca5xx or gspca to compile
<soreau> uncmar: ok
<soreau> uncmar: Now it says the same with 5525
<uncmar> soreau: if it works it will reverse connect to me.  I will close it but at least I will see if x11vnc is working.
<infid> xangua: i dont understand, i have ubuntu 64 jaunty before and just flashplugin-nonfree worked. is this a new problemw ith lucid?
<soreau> uncmar: It still says connecting..
<uncmar> soreau: you did that as :5525 or ::5525 ?
<sonofjon> Thanks doleyb_! So, I am supposed to do this manually every time I connect? I thought perhaps empathy would do this automatically for me?
<axolote> zenta: ah, i see. i thought you just had a problem with a locked package archive
<Mcl0vin> i have two hard disk drive on my box , why i only see on e:(
<juanca> wildbat: should add a 'SATA controller' or what? where?
<xangua> infid: you maybe downloaded the 64 bits flash from adobe's web, but the repositories version is only for 32 bits
<soreau> uncmar: you said to drop a colon so I did...
<stefg> john__: check if gnome-settings-daemon is running
<axolote> i've heard a ton of people who dual boot are having a hard time with grub.
<uncmar> soreau: DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc -connect unkmar.homeip.net:5525
<Barley> en Rock i Velinga!!!
<axolote> zenta: i've heard a ton of people who dual boot are having a hard time with grub.
<uncmar> soreau: I changed the domain that time.
<doleyb_> sonofjon: normally irc programs have a setting to do that automatically, but i don't know about empathy.
<acerimmer> axolote: you've got to pay attention to the details a bit more but once set up it's pretty steady
<soreau> uncmar: ok
<DarkStar1> how do I find out which partition my system is mounted on?
<zenta> axolote: ohhh its very diff yes
<Lachezar> DarkStar1: mount
<acerimmer> DarkSTar1: from live cd or booted
<Wipster> hey all, synaptic is showing libusb installed and when I plug my devices in or obviously recognises them because it reflashes one and it shows up in lsusb however a program which uses libusb.so doesn't work where abouts is that .so hiding?
<roberto_> can anyone help me install kverbos2?
<DarkStar1> acrerimmer: booted
<stefg> DarkStar1: df -h or mount (w/o parameters)
<zenta> axolote: because now i lost my winxp, and redhat i have all my data
<sonofjon> doleyb_: Thanks.
<uncmar> soreau: try it from box3
<wildbat> juanca, ok ~ in the setting > stroage> you have IDE controller right?
<aperson> john__, you can reset the panels back to default with: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<juanca> wildbat: yes
<wildbat> juanca, next to it click add disk
<djzn> is there an application like a console logger
<infid> xangua: ok aftering adding those lines to sources.list, what do i do to make it download?
<Mcl0vin> i have two hard disk drive on my box , why i only see on e:( can someone help me please
<NOL0G> alguem do brasil ai?
<DarkStar1> Bah screw this.. I'm a gonna fresh install
<DarkStar1> :/
<littlepenguin> he
<DarkStar1> brb in 1 hour
<juanca> wildbat: it asks for a virtual disk... how can I select a real one?
<NOL0G> ninguem do BRASIL ????
<NOL0G> entao voces sao todos bixas?
<joelwood> totally new to linux, need some help
<soreau> uncmar: just says making connection and sits there
<dmj726> grr...I'm getting a kernel panic when I try to boot my netbook
<linuxgecko> ugh..   and YAY!!!    i'm in the gui of the livecd :)   but i don't like the controls on teh other side :-(
<stryk3r> everything going good so far, stefg, thanks
<littlepenguin> dmj thats bad
<switchgirl> !pubkey
<axolote> zenta: can't you just boot into the live cd and mount your redhat and winxp partitions, at least to get your data?
<switchgirl> !pub-key
<switchgirl> !pub_key
<dominicdinada> !wth
<NOL0G> gays
<roberto_> NOL0G - eu conheço um pouco de portuguës
<NOL0G> opa rs
<NOL0G> eae beleza
<littlepenguin> ?
<GeekSquid> !br | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<NOL0G> huum
<NOL0G> ok
<dmj726> sdb: detected capacity change from 0 to 16139354112
<dmj726> sdb: detected capacity change from 0 to 16139354112
<coz_> switchgirl,  you need a public key?
<dominicdinada> ummmmm
<roberto_> NOL0G - o que você precisa?
<joelwood> is there a package like vhs to dvd software?
<infid> xangua: adding those gave me a GPG pubkey error
<axolote> acerimmer: so, do you know a lot about the grub issues people are having when it comes to dual booting? zenta seems to be having issues, as are many people. it's why i'm afraid to dual boot beginning with karmic. do you know of thread to point us in the right direction?
<coz_> joelwood,  look here maybe   http://forum.videohelp.com/threads/248203-Converting-VHS-to-DVD-under-Linux-HOWTO
<stefg> joelwood: vlc could do that
<roberto_> can anyone help me install kverbos2?
<axolote> acerimmer: so, do you know a lot about the grub issues people are having when it comes to dual booting? zenta seems to be having issues, as are many people. it's why i'm afraid to dual boot beginning with karmic. do you know of thread to point us in the right direction?
<xangua> infid: the instruccions to add the GPG key are right there in the PPA
<littlepenguin> joelwood google is your friend..
<zenta> axolote: i trieda to add boot select to the menu to select which OS do u want but no success only ubuntu its exist
<GeekSquid> joelwood: it is called encoding... vhs is a tape, you'd need an encoder card to go from tape to a digital file, then output to dvd
<kim__> damn.. I sort of having problems with my firefox.. Sometimes it freezes, and I have to shut it down.. But then I cant start it up.. when i'm looking in my terminal I have multiplies firefox processes..  what to do? ;p
<coz_> joelwood,   also her eis an older ubuntu forum post about it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493143
<uncmar> soreau: says connecting on port 5525?
<Nerds|Linux> Anyone around that has Multitouch working on their macbook with Lucid? I forget which drivers work and which don't.
<soreau> uncmar: yea until I killed it
<Barley> doleyb_: I like to kick either those who have no empathy or have it :P ... My ~new apartment is rotten because i dont decide when some idiots decide its good for me to have the kitchen and bathroom FANs cranked up to full or not. Instead, when it gets really cold outside they decide they should pull in all the cold air they can MUSTER.
<uncmar> soreau: DISPLAY=:0.0 x11vnc -connect 74.183.61.41:5525
<smittix> Hi people, Just installed lucid, my laptop fan is always on? but when i install the non-free ati drivers the fan acts normal? thing is when i do install the ati drivers i lose framebuffer.
<Fingel> anyone having problems with mysql after upgrade to 10.04?
<MrPancake> !ot | Barley
<ubottu> Barley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fingel> I cant seem to start the server
<soreau> uncmar: 04/05/2010 15:19:15 Making connection to client on host 74.183.61.41 port 5525
<NOL0G> roberto_ desculpa estava no telefone
<NOL0G> conhece alguma rede brasileira? no irc
<Barley> MrPancake: <-- evil homosexual with a shrunken dick syndrome.
<NOL0G> sei q a brasnet faliu faz tempo
<NOL0G> tem alguma outra?
<GeekSquid> !br | NOL0G
<ubottu> NOL0G: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MrPancake> !ops Barley
<uncmar> soreau: have you tried that from box3 as well?  cause. I'm not seeing the hits.
<dominicdinada> !broadcom 440
<slaine> anyone know when the xmltv updates will get pushed out ?
<slaine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv/+bug/544522
<danutz> ok guys look what error I have when I try to install php5 : E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<MrPancake> !ops | Barley
<hd1> !fr | NOL0G
<ubottu> Barley: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<NOL0G> ok
<littlepenguin> uncmar when your hostip gets posted on irc there should be some more hits
<ubottu> NOL0G: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MrPancake> There we go.
<joelwood> I have something called a vidbox that connects via usb and was able to save videos and burn to dvd using software, I just need a similar software program for linux (i am very new to this)
<NOL0G> procuro canais hackers
<dominicdinada> what the F there isnt any topics about the 440x?
<slaine> my mythtv setup can't run the xmltv grabber for uk_rt
<slaine> due to that bug
<acerimmer> axolote: if by knowledge you mean have I repeatedly crashed and rebuilt my osx/windows7/ubuntu system; yes.  Grub expert: No.
<slaine> seems it was fixed a month ago
<slaine> upstream that is
<Jordan_U> zenta: Can you run "sudo update-grub" then pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<GeekSquid> joelwood: that would be an encoder, use lsusb in terminal to get info on the card, then go googleing
<Barley> MrPancake: I dont like burnt pancakes
<MrPancake> Barley: Please keep it civil.
<mavromatis> hi, can someone tell me a good music player which won't die 267gb or 35k of songs with hotkey support?
<acerimmer> zenta: One HDD?
<Barley> MrPancake. fuck it, im always civil dood.
<MrPancake> Barley: This is a family friendly channel.
<GeekSquid> mavromatis: amarok will handle it
<reisio> Barley: seriously, go have a family and then come back
<wirelessdreamer> i'm trying to dump a listing of the indexed music, trackerd is running, but i'm having trouble figuring out which tracker-* command line tool I should use to query it, and with what args. anyone familiar with trackerd?
<NOL0G> onde encontro hackers?
<axolote> acerimmer: LOL. :)
<Msh100> Hello, I upgraded the ubuntu release, and now when I go to start mysqld, it hangs, I have seen this on a few forums but no fix. Does anyone have suggestions?
<Barley> MrPancake: Find one person over 10 years of age (Nope, not possible unless you drag your son infront of this "tv thingy" )
<mavromatis> I read something about mysql and amarok
<Barley> :)
<mavromatis> do I have to make extra work to get it to work?
<con-man> I can has debian of google earth please?
<mknarr> Hello, how is everyone doing? I'm having a little issue with my ubuntu 8.04LTS server, I'm trying to install phpBB3.  During the installation process it is saying that "cache/, files/, and store/ are "Found, but Unwritable" though ive allready set each of the folder premissions to chmod 777 and have reset the apache2 server. Any help with this would be really helpful.  Also i have "mysql", "webmin", and "php5" insta
<mknarr> lled.
<zenta> jordan_u :  i did sudo update-grub and its updated but thats meaining no i can get boot menu ?
<GeekSquid> mavromatis: by default amarok uses sqlite, it can use mysql but involves a bit to setup
<con-man> !google-earth
<JoshuaL> Does anyone know if it is possible to see the network SSID im connected to via the commandline?
<mavromatis> GeekSquid, will that help me?
<con-man> rut roh
<Jordan_U> zenta: Is english your first language?
<dominicdinada> Someone gonna get banned OOOOOOOOOOOO
<reisio> mknarr: let's see a paste of an ls -l of the dir
<con-man> Pici gonna lay down the ban hammer?
<uncmar> JoshuaL: iwconfig
<mavromatis> speedwise
<GeekSquid> mknarr: you need to chown www-data:www-data to those directories
<zenta> jordan_u : no no i knew its broken but its clear to understand !!
<dominicdinada> Barley: nice knowing u kid
<MrPancake> dominicdinada: That's hardly required.
<mknarr> GeekSquid
<axolote> zenta: acerimmer sounds like a lot more knowledgeable at this. This is why I won't dual boot since karmic.
<theGman> If I'm going to do the upgrade through the update mgr, once the update is done, do I need to reboot or can I just click on the upgrade button?
<Jordan_U> zenta: Your last sentence was not clear to me, could you try to rephrase it?
<JoshuaL> uncmar, Access Point: Not-Associated
<uncmar> JoshuaL: you might need to do: sudo iwconfig
<GeekSquid> mavromatis: I have had 300gb with 42000 songs running in amarok with sqlite and didn't have any problems
<dominicdinada> mrp: ok when your done with that i need  hand
<marupa> Hi there, I know the default for ubuntu is pulseaudio, right?  Is there one that's a bit less buggy, and perhaps has the ability to have individual 'streams' per program?  Like, I can turn on and off the 'monitor' for each application, while the application itself doesn't know I've disconnected from it, and continues to play?
<JoshuaL> uncmar, yup with sudo did the trick
<JoshuaL> thanks
<theGman> Nvm, answered my own question on the website :P
<infid> xangua: gpg: keyserver received failed: keyserver error.. keyserver timed out
<goku12205> Hello
<mavromatis> GeekSquid, also is there an alternative to amarok, like a clone that doesn't need 384mb of space with all the reqs?
<krasenir> hello...i want to create a function that can read some serial number undder ubuntu , using language such as C/C++...what iddea you have?
<acicula> marupa, pulseaudio allows doing just that
<mavromatis> using vanilla ubuntu
<mavromatis> with gnome
<GeekSquid> !pm | mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xangua> infid: if the key server is down add it some other time
<dominicdinada> MrPancake:  ok when your done with that i need  hand
<acicula> marupa, select soundpreferences by right clicking the sound icon, and then switch to the application tabs
<Oer> krasenir serial number and ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> axolote: There was a bug in lucid just before release that prevented other OS's from being added to the grub.cfg imediately after install. They would be added the first time update-grub was run though, and the bug was fixed before release.
<infid> xangua: you're asking me to go without flash for a while :P
<infid> i'm only human
<acicula> marupa, correction left click->sound preferences
<GeekSquid> mknarr: sudo chown www-data:www-data /cache
<mknarr> ! pm | GeekSquid srry man
<ubottu> GeekSquid srry man: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<litropy> Hi, peeps - why is Two-Finger Scrolling disabled under Mouse > Trackpad > Scrolling?
<zenta> jordan_u :  i did sudo update-grub  and its updated now so thats meaning the boot menu will be ok ?
<z3r0-c001> Is ubuntu+1 done with
<xangua> infid: never said that, you can install it with or without the keys
<litropy> for now, z3r0-c001
<acerimmer> zenta: try it.
<xangua> infid: you can add teh key some other time, tomorrow, next week, next month........
<Slart> z3r0-c001: I think they've temporarily closed it to prepare for the next version
<mknarr> !pm | GeekSquid ok thanks
<ubottu> GeekSquid ok thanks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> zenta: Most likely, yes.
<JoshuaL> uncmar, is it possible to get the ESSID without sudo? I want to write a script to automatically set a proxy when connected to a certain ESSID
<ratcheer> z3r0-c001: Until they open it back for 10.10
<GeekSquid> mknarr: please don't use ubottu on me, I have been here a while and am here to help, I am a volunteer .... Don't use !pm
<marupa> And anyone know why I frequently get freezes, where all applications stop responding, but I can still move my mouse and updates still show up, it's like I just can't click on anything.  Ticking me off >.<
<con-man> I can has debian of google earth please?
<Slart> z3r0-c001: afaik they do this every time there's a new version.. close the +1 channel and open it up some time later
<zenta> axolote:  sorry what is acerimmer u sent ?
<mknarr> !pm GeekSquid ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> JoshuaL, iwconfig
<Slart> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<z3r0-c001> So this is the 10.04 channel now
<mavromatis> GeekSquid, easier question, is exaile a full clone of amarok which can do the same job without wasting space or is it not?
<acerimmer> zenta: sounds like you and axolote got it fixed.  Please try it
<Slart> con-man: see ubottu's comment above
<jose__> hi
<zenta> axolote:  ok i will logout and try it now
<GeekSquid> mavromatis: IDK
<adityag> i just instll
<goku12205> i have port 22 (ssh) open and i forgot my password is there anyway i can get my pass back?
<tim__> help, i am trying to back up. i need to know if i will have any issues with ownership of files when i reisntall ubuntu...
<JoshuaL> acicula, but to get the info i want i need root rights, i want to make a script to run in the background to automatically change the proxy of the current user logged in
<jose__> somebody speak spanish?
<mavromatis> ok, thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> JoshuaL: You probably want to hook into network-manager.
<FoxWolf> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kvand_> Hey all, I have a quick question...Is there any way to change the default icon location on the desktop when I mount a drive?
<Slart> goku12205: you can set a new password by booting into recovery mode
<zenta> i will bake
<dominicdinada> Ok since pancake can scold and stuff but not offer support I cant find anything in regards to the broadcom 440x ethernet NIC all I ever see is wireless bullcrap
<acicula> JoshuaL, you dont need root to read the ssid
<infid> xangua: well when i run the update-manager it just says gpg error and doesn't list flash in the update list
<dominicdinada> if it helps its a 4600c Deminsion
<Mcl0vin> how do i list my harddrives please
<acicula> JoshuaL, you dont need root to run iwconfig rather
<Mcl0vin> if i have two of them
<MrPancake> dominicdinada: What're you actually looking for?
<JoshuaL> acicula, tell me how to do so, because iwconfig without sudo doesnt give useful information
<MrPancake> dominicdinada: Wired chipset?  What does dmesg have to say about it?
<kvand_> Mcl0vin: sudo fdisk -l
<Slart> goku12205: or you're asking if there is a way to retrieve passwords just because the SSH service is listening? =)
<adityag> i just installed 10.4 on my new sony vaio laptop, i cant enable visual effects, error "Desktop effects could not be enabled", even the sound does not play but the video does
<mknarr> how do i whisper to a specific person
<krasenir> Oer: you have an ideea how can i read serial number for uP for example?
<xangua> infid: sudo aptitude install flashplugin64-nonfree
<acicula> JoshuaL, what output does it give you
<tim__> when i reinstall the os, after backing up, will i have to worry about file permissions on the new install?
<reisio> mknarr: /notice reisio you're awesome
<Jordan_U> JoshuaL: I think you can link a proxy configuration to a given SSID in System > Preferences > Network Connections, and if not there are hooks in network manager to run scripts on certain events.
<goku12205> goin to try it out Thanks Slart
<dominicdinada> MrPancake: yes wired chipset i got the winblows oem drivers but somehow i dont think that will help
<reisio> mknarr: also, quit wasting your money :p http://silverex.org/
<GeekSquid> mknarr: that is inappropriate in this channel
<Oer> krasenir, ubuntu has no serial numbers, what is uP ?
<xangua> infid: or search for it in synaptic
<madjr> :)
<marupa> PulseAudio seems to not work very well on my system.  What alternatives are there that are good?
<java> nhandler : can i msg u in prv 2 min?
<krasenir> Oer: uP=microprocessor
<dominicdinada> MrPancake: also if it helps it is for server 10.04 but no one in ubuntu-server knows
<nhandler> Sure java
<reisio> marupa: you don't need pulseaudio or even an alternative
<MitchLeBlanc> Has anyone here compiled libva from source, I'm having a slight issue
<infid> xangua: that just tells me that it's already installed and no new packages will be installed upgraded or removed
<peleg> Hello. As you suggested, I have started to make a new installation. I have a full backup, but it is dated a few weeks back, and now I can't boot the computer to backup again. So I started the installation process, hoping to keep all of my home folder safe.
<reisio> marupa: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&btnI=&q=ubuntu+uninstall+pulse
<Slart> marupa: for ubuntu.. I don't think there is anything else that does the same things
<mcgvac> i have a creative cam  v0f00 that i am using as a usb mic. it worked under 9.10 in 10.04 it records my voice sounding like a chipmunk in all sound apps does anyone have any ideas?
<ratcheer> marupa: Some people just remove it. (Not I, though).
<reisio> JACK does, but you don't need it either
<Slart> marupa: you can always go back to plain alsa though..
<acicula> marupa, you can run without pulseaudio, but you lose functionality
<JoshuaL> Jordan_U, ty for the info, it does not show any option to add proxy info (unless i look at the wrong place)
<Jordan_U> peleg: Why don't you backup from the LiveCD before installing?
<GeekSquid> !pm > mknarr
<ubottu> mknarr, please see my private message
<Mcl0vin> kavakava: how to i translate blocks to GB
<JoshuaL> acicula, http://pastebin.com/RdVSa7Bv
<peleg> Jordan_U: oh, that might be a good idea!
<xangua> infid: then uninstall the 32 bit flash package and restart the browser
<acicula> JoshuaL, are you connected to an accesspoint right now?
<Kooothor> hello
<reisio> mknarr: yeah, aren't you using XChat from xchat.org?
<JoshuaL> acicula, im on wifi now yes
<Kooothor> why are the torrents url 404 ?
<adityag> i just installed 10.4 on my new sony vaio laptop, i cant enable visual effects, error "Desktop effects could not be enabled", even the sound does not play but the video does... any help will be appreciated
<Kooothor> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<reisio> mknarr: yeah, but from where did you download it
<infid> xangua: i did 'sudo aptitude remove flashplugin-nonfree' first, then installed it but google chrome and firefox still say that flashplugin is missing
<acicula> JoshuaL, must be a driver thing then, my wireless will update the essid with the network its connected to
<Slart> Kooothor: works here
<acicula> JoshuaL, you can just grep syslog/messages for the system names its connecting to though
<JoshuaL> acicula, ok, thanks for the help. i will look at the network-manager hooks like Jordan_U said
<littlepenguin> infid have you closed the browser fully
<Fingel> any issues with mysql after dist upgrade to 10.04?
<Jordan_U> JoshuaL: For VPNs use the VPN tab, for proxies where you just need to change the route click the "route" button in the "ipv4 settings" tab.
<acicula> JoshuaL, network-manager hookds via dbus?
<xangua> infid: reinstalled what¿¿ flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin64-nonfree (emphasis on 64)
<adityag> i just installed 10.4 on my new sony vaio laptop, i cant enable visual effects, error "Desktop effects could not be enabled", even the sound does not play but the video does... any help will be appreciated
<uncmar> JoshuaL: /sbing/iwconfig gives me good results.  then again.  I'm running Debian and not use gnomes Network Manager.
<infid> littlepenguin: i did
<acicula> thats probably the proper way to do it
<reisio> mknarr: I'm sayingn http://silverex.org/ is less encumbered
<loquitus1> Is there a way for me to tile the windows on my Ubuntu gnome desktop?
<Barley> a
<Kooothor> Slart: well, not here : http://nsa14.casimages.com/img/2010/05/04/100504113543157058.png
<uncmar> loquitus1: yes.
<littlepenguin> infid go under firefox adress and put about:plugins in
<littlepenguin> is it there listed?
<reisio> mknarr: silverex.org's build is free
<Slart> loquitus1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658091 this might work.. haven't tried it myself though
<axolote> Jordan_U: so to clarify, all that is needed now to see the other non-ubuntu OS's that are installed is to do sudo update grub, and all is well again?
<uncmar> loquitus1: but I don't recall how to do that.  Something simple like setting an environment variable such as TITLE I think.
<JoshuaL> uncmar, results in the same as iwconfig
<JoshuaL> Jordan_U, that makes sence, thanks
<Traveler7> HELP: When running the ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD, it doesn't recognize my ext4 HDD that has 9.10 installed
<Slart> Kooothor: what kind of link is that? that's not the url to the isos when I check the ubuntu website
<dominicdinada> MrPancake:  well?
<kvand_> Is there any way to change the default icon location on the desktop when I mount a drive?
<JoshuaL> thanks for the help, i have enough info to keep myself busy now :D
<axolote> Jordan_U: or, sudo update-grub, i mean.
<Jordan_U> axolote: If you are hitting the pre-release bug, yes.
<Jordan_U> JoshuaL: You're welcome.
<infid> xangua: my bad i didnt notice you said flashplugin64
<Oer> krasenir, al i know is 'sudo dmidecode' to get specified info
<MrPancake> dominicdinada: Do you have any diagnostic data past "it don't work?"
<axolote> Jordan_U, and is this grub2 that is intalled with lucid now?
<loquitus1> uncmar: thanks
<Jordan_U> axolote: Yes.
<adityag> i just installed 10.4 on my new sony vaio laptop, i cant enable visual effects, error "Desktop effects could not be enabled", even the sound does not play but the video does... any help will be appreciated
<Slart> Kooothor: that's not even a link to a torrent file.. just some image
<xangua> infid: that's what i suspect S:
<infid> xangua: it works now thanks for your patience
<OlMightyGreek> hi. im trying to install a commandline system. i get the message that no netword device is found. but it works fine with karmic. its a Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063
<dominicdinada> yes it does not even register that eth0 exists
<axolote> Jordan_U, ah. good to know. thank you for the info.
<xangua> adityag: in terminal, what does the comand 'compiz --replace' says¿
<Jordan_U> axolote: You're welcome.
<Slart> Kooothor: oooo.. now I see.. =) a screenshot.. how tricky
<mknarr> GeekSquid, thx for the help man appreciate it
<GeekSquid> mknarr: np
<dmj726> where would a kernel panic during boot be logged?
<blahhahah> HELP: THe Ubuntu install disc doesn't recognize my HDD that had 9.10 installed
<axolote> Jordan_U: thanks for helping zenta also. since lucid, grub issues have confused me. :)
<MrPancake> dominicdinada: And dmesg says what about it?
<blahhahah> "ls /dev|grep sd" only shows sda & sda1 !!!
<dominicdinada> i will check'
<adityag> xangua: http://www.privatepaste.com/301215522a
<Slart> Kooothor: what ip does releases.ubuntu.com resolve to on your machine?
<z3r0-c001> Was lucid ready to come out
<medavox> hello can i get help with 10.04 lts here?
<axolote> acerimmer: thanks for helping zenta as well.
<Slart> Kooothor: mine resolves to  91.189.92.162
<Jordan_U> medavox: Yes.
<Oer> krasenir, sudo dmidecode | grep Serial http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/dmidecode.8.html
<Slart> medavox: yes
<Fingel> anyone able to help with this? http://pastebin.com/g2fXMnN0
<reisio> mknarr: pastebinit
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help me with this daemon message - ubuntu mdadm[1655]: DeviceDisappeared event detected on md device /dev/md1, component device Wrong-Level - checked online and got nada, this is on lucid with raid0+lvm
<GeekSquid> #ubuntu now supporting Lucid Lynx 10.04, released April 29th
<andruk> im running karmic, and i randomly have a window popup in the window list (but not onscreen) and then instantly disappear.  how do i figure out which program is doing this?
<medavox> ok thankyou. Well I just upgraded from 9.04 LTS, and GRUB no longer successfully boots my vista partition; it just shows a black screen then takes me back to the grub OS selection menu
<OlMightyGreek> any ideas?? i need to solve this
<mcgvac> i have a creative cam  v0f00 that i am using as a usb mic. it worked under 9.10 in 10.04 it records my voice sounding like a chipmunk in all sound apps does anyone have any ideas? im thinking it has something to do with oss to pulseaudio ?
<adityag> xangua: any solution?
<uncmar> medavox: cool.  so, something like that might be why i can no longer boot my winders XP.
<medavox> indeed maybe so
<Kooothor> Slart: well, it's an ipv6 adress 8)
<zenta> acerimmer: i tried it doesnt work its the same i can not enter to winxp its gave me this error Error 11: Unrecognized device string and when i select rehat gave me error 15: file not found
<medavox> I am pretty sure that the upgrade brought me from grub 1.97b to 1.98
<Kooothor> Slart: nevermind, I took a direct dl from my provider
<z3r0-c001> Lol vista...
<Slart> Kooothor: =)
<Jordan_U> medavox: Sounds like grub is installed to your windows partition, can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<marupa> OK, this is ticking me off.  I really need some help figuring out what this is.  I keep getting momentary (around 30 seconds to 1 minute) where things stop responding, I can still move my mouse, but I cannot interact with any window.  After a moment, they unfreeze, and things 'catch up', but after a little bit again, they freeze again.  What the heck?
<zenta> axolote: sorry again its the same i am really confused and take long time with u and the others
<medavox> Jordan_U: ok give me a sec
<Mcl0vin> can anyone guide me to a doc or something to read about sectors, cylinder etc to be more knowledgeable about hard disks please
<uncmar> Mcl0vin: calculating bytes from blocks require knowing how many bytes are in one of YOUR blocks.
<infid> xangua: the flash plugin works fine in chrome but in firefox it's doing what my old plugin did, which is letting me hear sound but i can't see any video. i'm starting to think i have some firefox addon that's conflicting. any idea what it might be?
<blahhahah> HELP: THe Ubuntu install disc doesn't recognize my HDD that had 9.10 installed, just my other backup HDD
<Jordan_U> zenta: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Mcl0vin> uncmar: how would i know that , thats why i need someone help to put me in the right path
<Mcl0vin> :)
<benkay86> infid: Are you by chance using 32-bit flash on a 64-bit machine?
<ShibariMstr> I need some linux specifiec help not ubuntu can anyone help me with how to load a kernel from usb instead of booting to hdd
<medavox> http://pastebin.com/WUZPRiMr
<xangua> infid: no idea, i use 32 bits S:
<Jordan_U> ShibariMstr: Just the kernel or is the entire distro on a usb drive?
<gucko> guys I can't find sun JDK in synaptic. Only Open-Jdk
<Pici> gucko: sun java is in canonical's partner repository in Lucid.
<Pici> !partner | gucko
<ubottu> gucko: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<ratcheer> gucko: Try adding the Partner repository
<red2kic> gucko: Lucid? Enable the parnter repo.
<ShibariMstr> it is the entire distro but it is not the iso file it is made into a bootable musb
<infid> benkay86: i was before but now i'm not
<zenta> jordan_u: the output of boot menu when u select winxp Error 11: Unrecognized device string and redhat error 15
<MitchLeBlanc> What might I do with regards to this message when trying to configure libva: "config.status: error: cannot find input file: src/Makefile.in"
<zenta> jordan_u: and i tried to update to grub2 but i got many issue
<blahhahah> Can someone please tell me why 10.04 installer won't recognize my HDD that had 9.10 installed?
<Jordan_U> zenta: Ahh, I thought you were using grub2.
<marupa> This freeze seems to occur mostly when I try to click on menus, such as right clicking, or left clicking to open a menu.  Any ideas would be VERY helpful right about now.  It's driving me nuts!
<benkay86> infid: Not sure, then. Video without sound would be a PulseAudio issue. Sound without video... are you doing something fancy with compiz?
<Jordan_U> zenta: What issues?
<Jordan_U> ShibariMstr: Did you do a normal install or did you use a tool like unetbootin?
<Pirate_Hunter> never mind found it here http://man-wiki.net/index.php/8:mdadm apparently raid0 can't be monitored :p
<NOL0G> alguem que manja bastante de ubuntu ai?
<switchgirl> !gnome-keyring
<infid> xangua, benkay86: about:plugins says shockwave flash libflashplayer.so version 10.0 r45. isnt that the 32 bit version? thats why my 32bit laptop says for firefox. but i just installed the flashplugin64-nonfree. did it not install properly ?
<zenta> jordan_u: apt-get install grub-pc
<zenta> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Loshki> !pt | NOL0G
<ubottu> NOL0G: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U> zenta: Run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<TAEL> Hey friends, AWN or Docky?
<switchgirl> is it sae to remove gnome-keyring
<benkay86> infid: ... 64-bit flash won't work on a 32-bit installation of Ubuntu. Are you sure you're using a 32-bit installation of Ubuntu and not a 64-bit one?
<NOL0G> ubottu ninguem la responde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NOL0G> seria só uma duvida
<uncmar> Mcl0vin: why?  can't something else do what you need?
<infid> benkay86: i have 64bit lucid
<benkay86> infid: What does "uname -a" say?
<medavox> Jordan_U: pastebin of "sudo debconf-show grub-pc" http://pastebin.com/WUZPRiMr
<Barley> TAEL: Downcaps your frikken nick dood
<reisio> switchgirl: you use GNOME?
<gucko> guys why can't move a window from a workspace to another using the mouse? This thing is driving me crazy!!!
<infid> benkay86: uname -a says 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu
<zenta> jordan_u:sudo dpkg --configure -a
<zenta> Setting up grub-pc (1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1) ...
<zenta> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<zenta> dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):
<zenta>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot4> zenta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenta> Errors were encountered while processing:
<infid> benkay86: Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TAEL> Barley, why?
<uncmar> Mcl0vin: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/5654-linux-disk-block-size-help-please.html
<Loshki> NOL0G: sorry, we're English only in here...
<switchgirl> reisio, yes i am on lucid and gwibber isn't working
<NOL0G> hum
<Barley> TAEL: Newb
<Loshki> Barley: no law against upper case nicks as far as I know...
<adityag> any help on installing drivers for ATI graphics card series 5000 will be appreciated
<reisio> switchgirl: why would you want to remove it?
<benkay86> infid: Try following these directions then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#x86_64
<TAEL> Barley, what? :D
<benkay86> infid: You may have better luck installing the "pre-release" of flash from the PPA.
<z3r0-c001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<infid> benkay86: i did though
<Jordan_U> medavox: I'm guessing that Windows in on the first partition of either your Maxtor or Samsung hard drive?
<Barley> Loshki: you should taske my 30 liters of BEER ! :)
<Indy> Hi all
<NOL0G> Pessoal #ubuntu-br para brasileiros
<infid> benkay86: i did the stuff on https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<medavox> Jordan_U: yes the first partition of my maxtor drive
<switchgirl> reisio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/427925/
<Barley> Ge mig Rövvhål varje dag :P (Eddie Meduza)
<benkay86> infid: Ah, OK. I see, you have 10,0,45,2 installed.
<salva> me gusta la version 10.4
<dapimp53> Ok I am completely stumped. I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin to setup my email server. If I am logged in to the server I can get the email but when I use IMAP or POP3 from my windows box on a different network, it never shows me a new email. What do I need to look at?
<Loshki> Barley: but there *are* rules about staying on topic :-)
<benkay86> infid: Is it all website (including YouTube) that don't work, or just some websites?
<Barley> Loshki: I shall try
<Sereph> Is there a reason I cant find sun-java6 packages on Ubuntu 10.04 x64?
<infid> benkay86: lemme check, i only tried youtube so far
<gucko>  guys why can't move a window from a workspace to another using the mouse? This thing is driving me crazy!!!
<benkay86> Sereph: Try looking in the partner respositories.
<reisio> switchgirl: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22gnomekeyring.ioerror%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<Barley> Loshki: Its clearly better then me beeing upset and hosing all and everyone with severe DOSes of Pärsk! :)
<Sereph> benkay86: how can i do that
<Barley> (Its the new Smurf)
<Jordan_U> medavox: First run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gurb-pc" and when it comes to the install devices question, uncheck all partitions (leave only the MBR of the Maxtor drive selected).
<uncmar> gucko: just use another method.
<zenta> jordan_u: i also tried sudo apt-get install grub2 but at end gave this issue Errors were encountered while processing:
<zenta>  grub-pc
<zenta>  grub2
<zenta> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot4> zenta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benkay86> Sereph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party%20Software%20Tab
<gucko> uncmar: this was enabled in ubuntu 9.10!
<zenta> ok
<medavox> Jordan_U: ok thankyou, trying that now
<Sereph> benkay86: ok I'll take a look
<Jordan_U> medavox: Keep the default for all other questions. Some will be blank, that is normal.
<infid> benkay86: good one. youtube is the problem because funnyordie.com videos are workin and so are google video
<Jordan_U> medavox: You're welcome.
<switchgirl> also i cant open ff as it states "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." when i xkill it it dies and same again when i restart it
<Indy> Ok, I'm planning on getting a laptop which has one one of those switchable gpu. Problem is I've read that Linux does not have the drivers to achieve the switch. Any advise?
<gucko> uncmar: I don't want to right click window and choose "move to right workspace" I want to do that on-the-fly
<switchgirl> there is no ff window there
<zefyr> anyone come up w a simple solution for get the nvidia drivers to work n the latest kernel?
<crdlb> gucko: are you using compiz?
<benkay86> infid: Hmmm... not the flash plugin then. You might try clearing browser cache, rebooting, etc. One never knows why these things happen.
<gucko> crdlb: does it come in default with Lucid?
<Jordan_U> medavox: Then to get windows booting again, follow this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<crdlb> gucko: it can
<G-man> chat: how do i check the numerical status of the flavor that i have currently installed, i want to see the numbers/ name of the version i am using.
<axiak> hey
<gucko> crdlb: so?
<axiak> I destroyed by build environment by accident
<axiak> how do I get it back? :)
<axiak> short of reinstalling the OS from scratch
<uncmar> gucko: I use a key combo.  I don't recall which set off hand, since I'm in xfce at the moment.
<blahhahah> Can someone please tell me why 10.04 installer won't recognize my HDD that had 9.10 installed?
<GeekSquid> G-man: lsb-release -a
<Loshki> switchgirl: try killing it and then removing the lock file in ~/.mozilla/firefox/<something>/lock
<crdlb> gucko: do you have visual effects?
<infid> benkay86: ok thanks man
<gucko> crdlb: yeah
<infid> thanks xangua  again too
<MrPancake> axiak: It would help if you described what your build environment was and how it got hosed before asking such a question.
<axiak> okay
<crdlb> gucko: that is compiz, and the workspace switcher does not fully support compiz's implementation of workspaces
<axiak> it was a standard x86 build environment you get from installing lucid lynx
<axiak> and installing build-essential
<axiak> but
<gucko> crdlb: no
<axiak> I copied a bunch of files from a toolchain of culibc
<MrPancake> Not wise.
<axiak> and now the files in /usr/include are broken
<axiak> and I'm sure others
<GeekSquid> !enter | axiak
<ubottu> axiak: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<axiak> sorry
<Jordan_U> Indy: I think there is basic support for switching between ati and intel with the latest open source drivers (you have to restart X). I doubt that this will be *well* supported any time soon though unfortunately :(
<steev> Hey all, I'm trying to build Wine from git, and it just keeps telling me that it cannot find any OpenGL libraries - I'm on a 64bit system and I have the latest ia32-lib in Lucid, and I've tried pretty much every workaround, and all the bugs I've found in launchpad all seem to be closed as fixed
<Jordan_U> steev: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<MrPancake> axiak: I swear it's like pulling teeth with you.  What are "a bunch of files?"
<sebsebseb> Apparantly unless two x servers are run, it's not possible to use the new open source driver for only Plymouth,  whilst  also being able to use the propritary Nivida driver once logged in, for OpenGL apps?
<Div_By_Zero> salve salve comunity
<Div_By_Zero> good evening
<crdlb> gucko: what does that mean?
<zefyr> anyone come up w a simple solution for get the nvidia drivers to work n the latest kernel?
<Div_By_Zero> *save
<Div_By_Zero> anybody home?
<steev> Jordan_U: when i do that it says 0 new, 0 upgraded, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<G-man> geeksquid: that didn
<blahhahah> Can someone please tell me why 10.04 installer won't recognize my HDD that had 9.10 installed?
<Loshki> axiak: next time I'm sure you'll make a backup first. YOu could try simply reinstalling e.g. sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential. Might work...
<axiak> The bunch of files consist of the entirety of cUlibC's toolchain. Including headers from /usr/include, libraries from /usr/lib, and I'm sure some other ancillary files that would take too long to enumerate.
<uncmar> Div_By_Zero: yes, I am at home.
<gucko> crdlb: sorry, but what to do now?!
<GeekSquid> G-man: uname -a
<NOL0G> irc - UM PULEIRO DE BOTNETS
<steev> Jordan_U: how do i have it tell me what the 2 are that aren't upgraded
<uncmar> Div_By_Zero: wanna come over and cook a steak for me?
<gucko> crdlb: Ubuntu should get better not worse!
<dapimp53> Ok I am completely stumped. I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin to setup my email server. If I am logged in to the server I can get the email but when I use IMAP or POP3 from my windows box on a different network, it never shows me a new email. How can I get the email to sync with my inbox
<Jordan_U> steev: sudo apt-get upgrade
<G-man> Geeksquid: thank you!
<andai> upgrade to lucid broke audio in WINE. halp
<MrPancake> !ot | NOL0G
<ubottu> NOL0G: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<G-man> :D
<Jordan_U> steev: They are probably unrelated to wine though.
<wildbat> blahhahah, won't recognize?
<crdlb> gucko: the switcher will work correctly with metacity if it is that important to you
<axiak> Loshki: build-essential will just consist of the metapackage right? not actually reinstalling stuff?
<steev> Jordan_U: ah, unrelated yeah, just chromium
<EgYPaRaDoX> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gucko> crdlb: what's metacity?
<crdlb> gucko: system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > none
<steev> Jordan_U: i definitely do not have libGL stuff in /lib32
<blahhahah> wildbat: "ls /dev/|grep sd" returns just sda and sda1, not my other HDD which is ext4
<axiak> Loshki: I tried reinstalling libc6, libc-dev-bin, linux-libc-dev, libc-dev to no avail
<blahhahah> wildbat: Gparted doesn't detect it either
<infid> dearly gparted
<steev> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/rpFTpgPK
<reisio> infid: :p
<MitchLeBlanc> Hi everyone, I'm trying to compile libva but during the config I get: "config.status: error: cannot find input file: src/Makefile.in" ... does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<Loshki> axiak: build-essential is a metapackage, but it should cause things to be installed. If not, try also reinstalling gcc and g++. It's inevitably some guesswork because I can't tell what you're overwritten...
<Barley> axiak: When not doing a full bootstrap of the entire system core (Linux-headers, glibc, gcc, binutils, m4, util-linux) etc Build on the side of the real system and then move it Atop of the old system its essential to not talk to idiots :)
<sensae> Hey everyone, when I was on 9.10 I had to change some GNOME setting to keep my system from automounting my iPod so that Banshee could see it. Now with 10.04 I want to see if I can turn automount back on because Banshee has obviously been upgraded. How do I change the gnome automount settings?
<switchgirl> Loshki, i sudo rm 'd my profiles for ff
<screwedmyboot> anyone here able to give me some tips on how to restore my original boot screen settings
<Loshki> switchgirl: that wasn't *my* recommendation. I just told you to rm the lockfile...
<wildbat> blahhahah, oh ~ idk then
<Barley> axiak: 95% of all the people in a channel are something close to non-experts
<axiak> does anyone know how figure out what package /usr/include/asm/types.h is, for instance?
<axiak> Barley: well maybe you can help then? :)
<reisio> the other 5% are five out of a hundred
<darky> Hi, someone can execute an openGL program after update ubuntu from 9 to 10?
<Jordan_U> axon: dpkg -S /path/to/directory will tell you all packages that install files to that directory.
<marupa> Any ideas on why I'm getting a spamming of 'usb_set_interface failed' messages?
<Barley> axiak: gcc
<tyler_d> reisio: math... you get an "A" well done!
<Loshki> Barley: linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/asm/types.h
<Barley> axiak: or kernel headers
<crdlb> sensae: open a file browser window and go to edit -> preferences -> media
<hihihi100> sup
<reisio> kernel headers
<EgYPaRaDoX> can gcc compile anything as long as the header files exist?
<reisio> suppah
<CytotoxicTCell> How do i defrag?
<Barley> axiak: Its apart of the kernel headers
<hihihi100> u dont need to defrag in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !defrag | CytotoxicTCell
<ubottu> CytotoxicTCell: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<reisio> CytotoxicTCell: with shake?
<hihihi100> and, AFAIK, its not necessary for any linux duistro
<CytotoxicTCell> is that apply to EXT4?
<steev> Jordan_U: fwiw, the version of wine from Ubuntu works fine (for WoW) but I need to use git, and patch it for the SC2 beta, which is the only reason I'm trying to build it myself
<Barley> axiak: Sometimes these files overlap. Its apart of something called unity
<Loshki> Barley: since there are about 1683 people on line, that's about 84 experts. Not too shabby...
<sensae> crdlb: I don't think so. Those are set to 'ask what to do' but it doesn't do that. It was a command-line program to change gnome settings
<acicula> EgYPaRaDoX, you need the headers to link to libraries
<Tailsfan> Hi There, Does anyone if the Dazzle works with Ubuntu or not?
<axiak> Barley: what's a good way to just reinstall the basic packages of ubuntu? What are some good core packages?
<crdlb> sensae: was it gconftool-2?
<ZykoticK9> CytotoxicTCell, defrag shouldn't be necessary - the only real way to do it however, is to copy all your data to another drive then copy it back
<EgYPaRaDoX> acicula: elaborate
<hihihi100> k9copy??
<Barley> Loshki: Awake at one time, cut in half etc etc. But, we are not bad
<Barley> :)
<acicula> EgYPaRaDoX, header files describe the library functionality needed at compile time
<EgYPaRaDoX> isnt libraries are in the form of a header file?
<tyler_d> axiak: ubuntu-desktop ?? is this what you are looking for as far as a package?
<sburwood> a game question. Frozen Bubble ... to make it full screen, how do you do that?
<Tailsfan> isn't that F>
<Tailsfan> ?
<sensae> crdlb: Possibly..
<CytotoxicTCell> ubuntu dosent fragment like windows?
<EgYPaRaDoX> sorry for my bad english , whats the difference between a library and a header file?
<ZykoticK9> CytotoxicTCell, not required
<screwedmyboot> no need to
<Barley> axiak: kernel* / linux* binutils* coreutils* m4* automake* autoconf* bison*
<Slart> CytotoxicTCell: not really.. if you keep your disks from getting full fragmentation isn't really a problem
<Loshki> CytotoxicTCell: that's right,  ubuntu doesn't fragment like windows...
<CytotoxicTCell> so whats considered full over 80% full?
<Scouris> CytotoxicTCell, the link that ubottu posted explains why. Explains it very well, I might add.
<Slart> CytotoxicTCell: more than something like 95% full
<Tailsfan> Does anyone if the Dazzle Capture Card will work on Ubuntu or not?
<Tailsfan> anyone know*
<acicula> EgYPaRaDoX, library is for runtime, headers for compile time
<adityag> sound does not play but videos does in 10.4, any help will be appreciated
<Slart> adityag: for all files? or just some? tried installing w32codecs?
<Slart> !codecs | adityag
<ubottu> adityag: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<screwedmyboot> are all your non-free packages installed
<Barley> Tailsfan: TEST or dont. Most people like to see for themselves, to test, to brew their own ale ;)
<Loshki> EgYPaRaDoX: headers are for compiling stuff that uses libraries. the other part you need are the library object files, which to the actual work of the library when the program runs. So most libraries contain headers + objects...
<SauLus> aptitude dist-upgrade gives me: "dpkg (subprocess): failed to exec dpkg-deb to extract control information: Permission denied". What can I do?
<Traveler> Hello, I have an external harddrive from which I would like to install ubuntu on my netbook. However, I am not able to make the external hard drive bootable. Can anyone help?
<adityag> Slart: most videos play but no sounds
<Slart> SauLus: try    sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<EgYPaRaDoX> define objects
<EgYPaRaDoX> what do u mean by objects
<EgYPaRaDoX> ?
<Slart> !who | EgYPaRaDoX
<ubottu> EgYPaRaDoX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<acicula> Eghie, best pick up a book on C programming
<acicula> err EgYPaRaDoX
<SauLus> adityag: I did this as root
<adityag>  SauLus: how?
<SauLus> sudo su -; aptitude dist-upgrade;
<Loshki> adityag: I had good luck fixing 10.04 sound by following the 'nosound' link in this article: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<EgYPaRaDoX> Slart: I am bit lazy
<NOL0G> What the correct form to configure network (FIXED IP) in ubuntu with gnome?
<Bravo> Is this a good place to talk about the BIOS?
<acicula> NOL0G, right click network applet, edit connections
<Slart> SauLus: I don
<Slart> SauLus: I don't think that works.. if you want a root shell do sudo -i
<NOL0G> acicula its instable
<jgcampbell300> anyone here know about vuze on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Slart> SauLus: if you just want to run one command as root use    sudo <command>
<EgYPaRaDoX> Loshki: objects like in terms of OOP or what?
<fbxxkl> Anyone here experienced with k3b?  I have a video file I would like to make into a dvd, but I am unsure how to do it with k3b (if I can)
<NOL0G> acicula ifconfig eth0 conflicts ??
<naptastic> Why is some process called "backend" consuning an entire CPU?
<acicula> EgYPaRaDoX, object code is not the same as objectoriented programming
<marupa> OK, this is bugging me.  My mouse just froze for no apparent reason, and I'm not seeing any updates in any logs, nor dmesg.  Nothing has changed.  What the heck is going on?
<Loshki> EgYPaRaDoX: library objects means files containing executable code, not OOP objects...
<NOL0G> acicula via konsole conflict?
<Slart> SauLus:   sudo su -; blablabla    first gets you a root shell.. then when you exit from that it runs "blablabla" as your regular user
<acicula> NOL0G, i dont know what you are trying to say
<acicula> NOL0G, you can change it via the console too
<Loshki> fbxxkl: what format is your source video file in?
<NOL0G> acicula my network on notebook its instable in ubuntu. Reconecting every time
<Barley> Magnus Ladulås Rises Again! Now thats a real king!!!
<Slart> !ot | Barley
<ubottu> Barley: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EgYPaRaDoX> Loshki: I am just curious, can you elaborate more about objects, if there is a link about libraries , it would be better, I believe you also think thats better right?
<Barley> Pärsk!
<acicula> NOL0G, that can have mny reasons
<fbxxkl> Loshki: it is an AVI file
<Loshki> EgYPaRaDoX: I'm not sure what you're asking. All libraries contain headers and code, basically to save you having to write the code yourself...
<NOL0G> s
<NOL0G> df
<NOL0G> as
<NOL0G> df
<NOL0G> as
<FloodBot4> NOL0G: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NOL0G> f
<fbxxkl> hmm
<EgYPaRaDoX> objects mean like functions, control structures etc.?
<Barley> !ot | Slart Homophile
<ubottu> Slart Homophile: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> !ops | Barley
<ubottu> Barley: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<axiak> Yes I got it working. For anyone who's wondering, I just reinstalled everything in dpkg -S /usr/include: http://pastebin.com/5bkD1Ez2
<Bravo> So, I installed windows 7 onto a partition after Ubuntu, I normally do it the other way around and so the Ubuntu loader takes over. However, this time the Windows 7 loader took over and Ubuntu isn't an option. What's the best way to go about getting the grub loader back?
<Loshki> fbxxkl: avi files have to first be converted into dvd files before you can burn them to dvd. There are several programs that will do the conversion e.g. devede, handbrake, tovid...
<EgYPaRaDoX> Loshki: objects mean like functions, control structures etc.?
<Slart> !grub | Bravo
<ubottu> Bravo: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<RyanP> In gnome, is there some way to tile a bunch of windows in a nice fashion?
<Slart> Bravo: there is a link in there for "lost grub..."
<m4dv0y> hello folks
<m4dv0y> i have a issue with /proc/usb
<m4dv0y> something like that
<m4dv0y> in my ubuntu boot
<Loshki> EgYPaRaDoX: yes, objects means files containing functions, control structures etc. which have already been compiled for you...
<fbxxkl> loshki: thanks
<m4dv0y> can anyone help me?
<Slart> RyanP: I think there is something in compiz.. somewhere in the compizconfig-settings
<FloodBot4> m4dv0y: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !ccsm | RyanP
<ubottu> RyanP: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Bravo> Slart, a link in where?
<exs> hi, iam sry, but iam writing comments for my code and there is a gramma thing i want to ask grammaexperts from here. can i write @param part represents the component to be added?
<Sereph> how do i get the buttosn back on the right...
<Bravo> I found this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<EgYPaRaDoX> Loshki: I really appreciate you answering me, I know I am stubborn, the term is just new for me.
<Slart> Bravo: in what ubottu said to you..   the line starting with   "Bravo: grub is the default boot manager..."
<sebsebseb> !controls | Sereph
<ubottu> Sereph: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Slart> Sereph: can't you just select another theme?
<Bravo> Ah. Thanks.
<Slart> Sereph: oh.. I think ubottus advice is better
<CytotoxicTCell> who funds/ supports ubuntu?
<Slart> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<sebsebseb> Sereph: you can change the buttons to the right,  or just change theme
<RyanP> Slart: I do have compizconfig-settings-manager installed, and I've been though the settings, but didn't see anything like that. I'll check again.
<Slart> RyanP: I read some thread in the forums about it.. let me see if I can find anything useful
<Sereph> sebsebseb: does alturl track where it coems from or something, it knows i came from #ubuntu on freenode
<sebsebseb> Sereph: I think they are just short urls, that go to the proper URL
<fbxxkl> Loshki: do you have a preference out of curiosity
<RyanP> Slart: Thank you. I have an application called xtile, but it doesn't quite do what I want.
<sebsebseb> Sereph: Is Ubuntu 10.04 your first Ubuntu?
<Loshki> EgYPaRaDoX: I'm happy to help. Check out google for linux shared libraries for further reading...
<Loshki> fbxxkl: I prefer tovid because it's all command line, but for a beginner, I'd say try devede first...
<fbxxkl> Loshki: thanks!
<Sereph> sebsebseb: no
<EgYPaRaDoX> /whois EgYPaRaDoX
<sebsebseb> Sereph: well if you want you can even install the old human lookk, oh and the version of that before 9.10 is :)
<Loshki> hi sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Sereph: also your buttons then go to the right as well
<sebsebseb> yes hi Loshki
<Sereph> sebsebseb: the second link works :)
<VCoolio> RyanP: there are more tiling apps, like pytile; you could also set keybindings for wmctrl to set size and position of windows
<Sereph> i might just try it tho and see if i like it
<Slart> RyanP: there's at least a grid plugin.. it's not tiling.. but close =)
<sebsebseb> Sereph: yeah with the buttons on the right you mean?
<aperson> is there any way I can get around this without recompiling my kernel? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/493156
<rolsworth> fake raid worked fine with 9.10 but not workign at all in 10.04
<Sereph> sebsebseb: no on the left, i may leave them and see if i cant get used to it
<n06> hey so can somebody help me figure out how to get two finger scrolling to work?
<aperson> n06, enable it in mouse setting?
<iDope> does Turboboost work perfectly with Lucid?
<sebsebseb> Sereph: I tried to when testing 10.04 in development in virtual machines, but  still not that keen on it.  Anyway this is only the start of it, they are going to make Ubuntu more Mac OS X like.
<Sereph> sebsebseb: ew
<RyanP> Slart: Grid might work for me, but I'm not seeing it in the settings manager. Do I have to install something else, or am I just missing it?
<n06> aperson: haha i did not realize at all that you were in both chans
<aperson> n06, also: what hardware are you on?  I was *just* looking that up today
<n06> aperson: thanks dude
<Hognonymous> 'ello 'ello
<n06> uhh
<mattaj> witam wszystkich
<MonkeyZazu> Hello???
<n06> macbook 2,1
<aperson> n06,  I'm in a lot of chans
<FloodBot4> n06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wulfy> guys im trying to make /var/www/ writible to my standerd user how do i do so
<mattaj> hello
<Pici> !pl | mattaj
<ubottu> mattaj: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<aperson> well, if mouse settings doesn't work, I have a link for you, n06
<Slart> RyanP: hmm.. I'm still running 9.10 so perhaps they've dropped it in 10.04. On my system it's available in the Window Management section
<Wulfy> guys im trying to make /var/www/ writible to my standerd user how do i do so
<n06> aperson: let me try mouse settings real quick
<micah> how should I upgrade from 9.04 to Lucid?
<Wulfy> dam didint see if my first post went out
<Hognonymous> I understand ther is (was?) an issue with dual booting the new ubuntu. I don't suppose any of you can tell me if that's been patched (in the iso, or otherwise) yet, eh?
<GeekSquid> micah: upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04
<Hognonymous> *there
<n06> aperson: that did it... much appreciated
<sebsebseb> micah: uhmm 9.04 is better than 10.04 in certain ways :) ,but if you really want 10.04, you can try upgrading through 9.10, or clean install and get Ext4 and Grub 2 by default when doing that
<Slart> Wulfy: I don't think you're supposed to do that... isn't the "official" way to setup apache for a user to just create a new configuration and make it use some other folder that the user already has write permissions in
<MrKeuner> hello, what is the difference between server and desktop? I kind of got the impression that the fact that I am using this system as a server may not make it a "server".
<micah> sebsebseb: what sort of ways is it better?
<sebsebseb> micah: 9.04 is still supported untill the end of October, so it's still good to use
<Sereph> is there a reason it was changed from third party software to other software?
<aperson> n06, if you ever happen to use opera, let me know if two-finger scrolling un-enables you to turn off mouse gestures :)
<sebsebseb> micah: depends on the user, and to some extent maybe their hardware
<Sereph> MrKeuner: server doesnt have a window manager
<Sereph> MrKeuner: aka a GUI
<acicula> MrKeuner, some defaults are different, and the server edition has a longer support cycle
<plouffe> is there a way to deactivate a proprietary driver (system>hardware drivers) without uninstalling it and having to re-download it next time?
<Slart> MrKeuner: server has only a text based interface by default.. and it uses slightly different kernel settings afaik
<sebsebseb> !server | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Grizmawe> Wulfy, you could always add yourself to the www-data group
<Wulfy> slart ... i feel so elnglihtend now
<acicula> MrKeuner, like some permisisons are set differently, the kernel is tweaked for server loads, etc
<fbxxkl> Kubuntu is for kde ubuntu so what is gnome ubuntu?  gubuntu?
<Grizmawe> Wulfy: you could always add yourself to the www-data group
<sebsebseb> Pici: the server factoid should be updated by the way, to say that 10.04 is now the latest LTS version
<plouffe> ubuntu is gnome ubuntu
<fbxxkl> oh
<fbxxkl> Splendid
<Wulfy> Grizmawe,  aye tried that getting no where fast
<micah> i dont have an "Update Manager" on 9.04
<iDope> anyone on Lucid with an i7?
<MonkeyZazu> This is my first time using the program??!!
<aperson> !anyone | iDope
<ubottu> iDope: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<MrKeuner> acicula, what does server processors mean? does my regular quadcore qualify asz a server processor?
<fbxxkl> I am trying to have dual monitor system where one monitor is my desktop and the second is an extension where I can place windows  I am having some difficulties though
<MonkeyZazu> does any one know how to compile the linux kernel?
<acicula> MrKeuner, there is no distinction really, not for consumer hardware
<ZykoticK9> !kernel > MonkeyZazu
<ubottu> MonkeyZazu, please see my private message
<aperson> acicula, I don't see a special kernel for ubuntu-server, so I don't see how it's tweaked for being a server
<Sereph> fbxxkl: what kind of graphics card?
<MrKeuner> acicula, I did server installation and installed ubuntu-desktop on top it
<fbxxkl> Sereph: It is an nvidia gtx250
<iDope> MrKeuner: it generally means processor that were marketed for use with Servers (eg. Xeon, Opteron etc) but as far as what can be done with them goes.. they are like normal processors.. just with different strengths and weaknesses
<Sereph> fbxxkl: did you install the driver?
<fbxxkl> Sereph: yes
<yacek23> hi
<Sereph> fbxxkl: run gksu nvidia-settings
<fbxxkl> and it is active
<acicula> !info linux-image-server > aperson
<sebsebseb> MrKeuner: and 10.04 is the latest LTS not 8.04 anymore
<Wulfy> Grizmawe, no luck im a member of the www-data group and no luck
<ascheel> got a quick question (hopefully quick).  Upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 the other day.  Since the upgrade, the Windows partition (WinXP) won't boot to anything but a single blinking cursor.
<MrKeuner> iDope, I see. and noticed that the description actually said _supports_ server processors
<fbxxkl> Sereph: ok i am there
<yacek23> I have just installed ubuntu 10.04 using minimal cd. Osd notify isn't working and I hae old style hints like that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=bluez-pairing-before.png
<aperson> good show, acicula
<MonkeyZazu> is any one linux+ certified
<micah> if I dont have "Update Manager (9.04)" how can I get it?
<yacek23> anyone knows why?
<datta> in ubuntu 10.04 gwibber's not showing up
<Sereph> fbxxkl: its under x server display configuration, you set the second one to be a twinview monitor by pressing the configure button, make sure you apply it and if it works save it to the x config
<zenta> hello all, i have this issue E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sebsebseb> micah: Your on a version of Ubuntu that is still supported, are you sure you really want to upgrade? Probably not,  for example do you like the colour purple?  Do you want built in features for Facebook and Twitter?
<Grizmawe> Wulfy, The way I work is to set up a srv directory, add my files there and then make a virtual site in apache - make the files that are to be served readable by www-data
<micah> sebsebseb: this is an HP pavilion, and the user is a very basic desktop user
<MonkeyZazu> this is pretty intense!!!!!!
<MonkeyZazu> and awsome
<Grizmawe> Wulfy, just a mo - I have a tutorial that I saw when I was getting started.....
<Sereph> sebsebseb: i love the colour purple
<MonkeyZazu> linux kernel
<ascheel> Sorry, forgot the QUESTION.  got a quick question (hopefully quick).  Upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 the other day.  Since the upgrade, the Windows partition (WinXP) won't boot to anything but a single blinking cursor.  Anybody know why Windows won't boot at all?
<MonkeyZazu> awsome
<sebsebseb> Sereph: well that's the new Ubuntu colour
<acicula> MonkeyZazu, why do you need to recompile the kernel, if you are a first time user?
<MonkeyZazu> this program .... awsome
<aperson> MonkeyZazu, feel free to talk about how awesome it is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<micah> sebsebseb: this is a friend's computer, and I'm only here for the next week, so the upgrade has to happen now, or in another year
<Sereph> sebsebseb: i know isnt it great (sarcasm)
<sebsebseb> Sereph: and the  purple they are using has a proper name abuguine or whatever it's called
<MonkeyZazu> oh, im learning linux+
<MonkeyZazu> comptia exam
<MonkeyZazu> yea
<sebsebseb> micah: oh ok in that case go for it I guess, but probably best to clean install
<fbxxkl> Sereph: when I do twin view it makes two desktop instances I can't do seperate actions in the monitor
<aperson> MonkeyZazu, well, that's more of a subject for the ot channel, this channel is strictly for support
<sebsebseb> micah: can even set up a seperate /home for them whilst doing that, makes future re installs easier
<MonkeyZazu> oohhhh sorry
<MonkeyZazu> first time using this program
<n06> i have one more question.. how do i put chrome in the top bar instead of firefox? I've already downloaded chrome
<fbxxkl> Sereph: Oh no wait it worked now
<fbxxkl> Sereph: thanks for your help
<aperson> MonkeyZazu, no worries
<Wulfy> Grizmawe, thanks ill have to book mark it thoe as slades genoues comments has kinda miffed me for this everning to do much more
<acicula> n06, add a launcher applet
<Sereph> fbxxkl: no problem at all :)
<frankbro_> wow, the xorg lockup with intel driver is back in 10.04 , yay
<_pg_> n06: drag n drop
<acicula> n06, or just drag it from the menu
<aperson> n06, or right click> add to panel> add launcher
<n06> ok thanks a bunch guys.. i'm liking linux more by the minute lol
<sebsebseb> micah: good idea to check the ISO of 10.04 once you have it by the way, you can md5sum, but also sha1sum and sha2sum or whatever it is
<sebsebseb> micah: check ISO is good before burning contents to CD and installing Ubuntu, I mean
<acicula> frankbro, formulating a support question will get you help quicker and better then just uttering a random unspecific complaint?
<_pg_> anyone know good network security channel?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | micah
<ubottu> micah: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<benkong2> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Wulfy> _pg_ you could look up remote exploits website/channel
<Slart> RyanP: ah, it seems there is a "tile" plugin for compiz .. not sure if it's included in the ubuntu version of compiz though http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/tile/
<_pg_> Wulfy: are those the BT guys?
<Wulfy> yup
<benkong2> !dual boot > ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel, please see my private message
<CytotoxicTCell> Is it possible to move partitions out of an extended partition?
<soreau> RyanP: Here is a simple way to install tile on ubuntu http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<Wulfy> _pg_ yup
<_pg_> Wulfy: k thanks
<ascheel> benkong, I know how to dual boot.  i've read that entry.  Windows was there before.  It is still there now and is detected by grub2.  It simply doesn't boot when I choose it.
<baddog> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from a Live USB, but it hangs on startup, staying at the loading screen seemingly forever. :/ My motherboard is a Gigabyte P55-UD3
<ZykoticK9> CytotoxicTCell, you can only have 4 Logical partitions as a BIOS limitation, so you need to factor that into the move
<CytotoxicTCell> well i mest up the partitioning and have 100GB out of an extended partition
<CytotoxicTCell> so 100GB of unused space
<Grizmawe> Wulfy, cant find it. This one seems reasonable: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<RyanP> soreau: Thanks.
<TommyThaGun> what exactly do you mean by move them out of an extended partition CytotoxicTCell?
<storrgie> is anyone familiar with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart/+bug/522197
<acicula> !nomodeset
<TommyThaGun> do you mean, mount it so you can backup the info on it?
<aperson> CytotoxicTCell, if you care to go into exact details, you can pastebin a sudo fdisk -l
<RyanP> Slart: As far as I can see, it's not.
<storrgie> I am getting this in the terminal and cant boot: init:ureadahead-other main process (1004) terminated with status 4
<zzac> I am having trouble with the KLH10 pdp10 emulator. It is giving me the following error:
<zzac> [dpni20: Warning - cannot set high priority - Permission denied]
<zzac> [dpni20: Fatal error: Must be superuser!]
<Grizmawe> Wulfy, apache2 can seem a bit daunting but bear with it. Once it clicks it really is easy if you set it up right
<Burzmali> Hello, anyone know about volume bugs related to upgrading to 10.04?
<Wulfy> Grizmawe, thanks for that ill have to look it over tommrow, how do i undo the group cahnges ive made to my account (i did have a "custom" tag in my user and groups now im iver admin or desktop user
<ZykoticK9> zzac, if it's a GUI app try running it with gksu $command
<msy_> #skydev
<aperson> storrgie, me too!
<Wulfy> Grizmawe, i think my days with WHM/cpanel has made me a bit soft so used to doing this kind of thing via those tools
<Slart> RyanP: nope.. I'm still looking around to see if there is another way of adding plugins for compiz.. other than the repository way
<aperson> storrgie, though I can still boot
<TommyThaGun> zzac, or sudo if it's in a terminal
<zzac> I is not a GUI app, I tried it with sudo
<CytotoxicTCell> here
<CytotoxicTCell> http://pastebin.com/Enh3caQf
<storrgie> aperson: I cant do anything!!!!
<Burzmali> I upgraded and suddenly my USB headphones are at about 33% volume when cranked to 150%
<storrgie> aperson: I am locked out of the machine
<TommyThaGun> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jken146> Burzmali: have a poke at alsa-mixer
<sburwood> how must I get frozen bubble into full screen mode?
<jken146> sburwood: You probably press F11
<aperson> storrgie, my exit with status 5
<Burzmali> jken146: Even with pulseaudio?
<storrgie> aperson: mine is 4
<jken146> Burzmali: yes
<storrgie> i dont know what to do
<storrgie> I cant get the system to boot
<sburwood> jken146: Already tried that
<storrgie> I am about to re-format
<FloodBot4> storrgie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zenta> hello all , i need help with update grub2 E: grub-pc: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<zenta> E: grub2: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<TommyThaGun> zzac, it's possible to do 'sudo su' but I would never recommend it. it scary to me that an app might need total root privledges
<Burzmali> jken146: All set to 100%
<liddell> Hello friends! I have a problem here I wonder if anybody might have some insight on: I decided to switch my video card drivers from the default xorg ati one to the fglrx one, and my system started booting straight to a command line. I tried removing the fglrx driver and it gives me some error about not being able to remove it. I am booted into a liveCD right now - I tried the command chroot to try and run synaptic to uninstall fglrx a
<liddell> nd put back the xorg driver on my non-live system but it gives me some error about not being able to fork py. Is there a better way to go about this? Thanks!
<infid> are there any downsides to doing a release upgrade, rather than formatting/reinstalling?
<jken146> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<soreau> Slart: Here is for compiz plugins http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=114&t=12012
<wildbat> zenta, can you boot recovery and fix the repos?
<shane2peru> ok, tech question - is there any way on earth to change a name of a file inside a iso file that is mounted with mount -o loop name.iso mount/folder ??
<zzac> KLH10 Still doesn't work even with sudo because it executes and external executable 'dpni20'. Please help
<cordell> Can anybody tell me of an alternative to Autodesk Inventor.
<Slart> soreau: ah.. that looks kind of useful
<soreau> Slart: I hope it is, I wrote it myself ;)
<Burzmali> jken146: I can push it over 100% in pulseaudio manager, but it starts to blare
<teamcoltra> I am making a forum post to get some help because my computer does not seem to pick up my internal or external mic ports, what kinda information should I include?
<TommyThaGun> infid, there shouldn't be as far as performance goes. the only thing is that there might be some unused/unnecessary files and folders left on your system
<Slart> soreau: oh.. impressive =)
<zenta> wildbat: i did recovery but  the reall issue cam when boot there is no boot menu to select OSs
<jken146> Burzmali: Sorry, I don't know what to suggest.
<TommyThaGun> infid, you'll have to determine if that makes it worth it, it shouldn't be too much extra space taken up, maybe megs worth
<zzac> KLH10 Still doesn't work even with sudo because it executes and external executable 'dpni20'. Please help
<TommyThaGun> what is that zzac ?
<Burzmali> jken146: Ah, I found it, my USB mixer was set to 0 db, that fixed it.  Thanks for the hint
<zzac> TommyThaGun: A command line DEC PDP-10 emulator
<wolfjb> why do my appearance settings for visual effects always get lost on logout?
<wildbat> zenta, what about apt-get  check?
<Pirate_Hunter> reading my kernel log can someone tell me what is the cgroup in memory?
<spawn> where can i get help with grafics on my ubuntu 10.04 i want to set up hybrid crossfire
<zenta> wildbat: apt-get check
<zenta> Reading package lists... Done
<zenta> Building dependency tree
<zenta> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot4> zenta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benjamintheyon> is it possible to get Empathy to run Skype?
<Homely_Girl> Greetings oh brainy guys! I installed java using add/remove on intrepid but java's not working in my browser?? :(
<linuxgecko> what's the smalles size i can install lucid to, and have any breathing room?
<zzac> TommyThaGun: :-(
<wolfjb> Homely_Girl: did you install the java plugin?
<Q_Continuum> Any easy way to snap a window to the max height between the top and bottom bars? (10.04)
<cordell> Can anybody tell me of a native linux alternative to Autodesk Inventor.
<wildbat> zenta, then remove and purge grub2 and reinstall
<wolfjb> Q_Continuum: if you are using compiz, the middle mouse button on the maximize button will do that for you
<liddell> I am working out of a liveCD right now - Is there a way to use chroot to repair my system? Synaptic won't do things I ask it to when chrooted.
<Homely_Girl> wofl: I installed all java runtime connected packages
<Grizmawe> linuxgecko,  a base install of ubuntu standard is about 3.5GB IIRC
<zenta> wildbat: sorry how can i do it ?
<TommyThaGun> well, short of doing 'sudo su' I'm not sure. I'm just curious why you need to use that?
<wolfjb> if not, then look into your keyboard settings and map a shortcut
<Q_Continuum> wolfjb, I am not using compiz (yet)
<kilrae> i'm attempting to setup Ubuntu One and try as I might, I can't find the "Add this Computer button"
<zzac> KLH10 Still doesn't work even with sudo because it executes and external executable 'dpni20'. Please help
<spawn> where can i get help with grafics on my ubuntu 10.04 i want to set up hybrid crossfire should i hit up #ati?
<Efreak|PM> Can anyone tell me of an apt repository that might have mod_userdir for apache?
<Homely_Girl> Did u know guys there's less conflict using a 3 mobile b/band dongle on Intrepid than I had on Karmic!!
<zakmc> kilrae: solution to your question is in ubuntu one faq :)
<Efreak|PM> for karmic*
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: ok no suprise there I guess
<wolfjb> Q_Continuum: look in the keyboard shortcuts under the section Window Management, you'll find some shortcuts you can map to keys to maximize like you want
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: since certain hardware that just worked in previous versions of Ubuntu, didn't in Karmic
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: Strange that. lol
<zzac> KLH10 Still doesn't work even with sudo because it executes and external executable 'dpni20'. Please help
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: as for Intrepid  as you may already know, great release, (well ok the ethernet woudn't just work on the other computer, but that needs a driver in XP as well) but sadly no longer supported as of the 30th April
<wolfjb> Homely_Girl: in firefox look at about:plugins, do you find java listed there?
<wildbat> zenta, apt-get autoremove grub2 && apt-get purge grub2 && apt-get install grub2
<wolfjb> Homely_Girl: note, it might be listed as icedtea
<TommyThaGun> zzac, what is the executable?
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: oh I just seen above your using Intrepid?
<Homely_Girl> wolfjb: will do.
<Znupi> Is it normal for keyserver.ubuntu.com to timeout?
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: It's all I had available to install to wipe Vista off this laptop!
<zzac> TommyThaGun: dpni20, it is an ethernet module for the pdp10.
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: I see well shoudn't really be using it anymore, since it's gone end of life
<sebsebseb> !eol | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Znupi> I'm trying to add some packages from a PPA and need to add the respective key
<Znupi> but I get: gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: you said Karmic gave you issues, so time to try Jaunty or Lucid, or another distro
<Znupi> (On 10.04)
<tharvey> argh - every time I install a new ubuntu version I thrash around trying to get my SMB shares mounted from a NAS - is there some package I need for smb client thats not on lucid by default?
<trevor> is there a way to fix the fact that my notification bubbles for ubuntu show up about 1/4 of the way down the screen rather than the top right directly under the panel?
<wolfjb> I have nVidia Quadro FX 1600M, and I have turned on compiz, but when I log out, it get's disabled for when I logon next time. anyone else having the same problem? know a fix?
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: Will d/load Jaunty or get someone 2 do it for me....someone with unltd bandwith!
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: you can upgrade 8.10 to 9.04
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: that upgrade will probably go quite well as well
<tharvey> I'm getting a CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22   - No username specified (and I'm using the -o user=tharvey opt)
<b12core_> screen
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: however you might like the default purple look for some stuff, and built in Facebook and Twitter features in Lucid,  a bit of a silly reason to upgrade, really
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: Am low in bandwith on my pay-as-u-go mobile b/band so will do when I can!
<Q_Continuum> wolfjb, thanks, that did it!  (Alt+F3 was open so using that)
<Efreak|PM> nm, just found out userdir is default installed but not loaded
<G-man> Xchat: can anybody read this?!?
<wolfjb> Q_Continuum: great!
<pvl1> in yes
<Q_Continuum> G-man, yes we can.
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: if your going to do 10.04/Lucid it's best to download a CD yeah, and clean install
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: Is Lucid stable?
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: CD I mean ISO
 * wolfjb uses Lucid
<Mefached> Lucid is rather good, in my experience, and I'm not even an Ubuntu user.
<Homely_Girl> lol Will ask my ex to make me a copy of lucid
<G-man> Xchat: nothing like free internet via wireless network card interface :D
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: heh you could make your own?  just need the ISO, and a CD burner basicalley
<Grizmawe> Homely_Girl, You can get a CD posted to you: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Mefached> I'm getting speeds that remind me more of Arch than the 8.04 I just installed this over on the family desktop.
<zzac> BYE.
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: or you could wait a bit, and get an offical CD sent to you
<G-man> Downloading Mortal Online on my Windows Machine now :D
<hiexpo> ? when trying to burn a image file it always fails but if i run the burn pre first it always passes is this an intenant that i have bad dvd's
<G-man> Can't wait to login....
<duffydack> Homely_Girl, get a friend to download it.. waiting for a posted cd will take weeks
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: and for free, and after ordering of course
<liddell> I am working out of a liveCD right now - Is there a way to use chroot to repair my system? Synaptic won't do things I ask it to when chrooted and I need to remove a broken video driver package that is stopping me from booting into my system. Any ideas?
<ChrisC_> I need to use Skype to contact my kids in South Africa. I live in the UK. This is very important for me. Surely there must be a fix by now on 64bit 10.04 to use mic capture or a workaround. Please does anyone know anything??? This is the only bug causing problems for me. It's quite a major thing.
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: is your computer ever connected to a faster connection?
<Efreak|PM> This is the third time I've had to change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts after a reboot. Is there some program that might be modifying it, or is it my vps provider?
<test34> so many bugs in the live CD for 10.04, I hope it get better now that it's installed
<duffydack> Homely_Girl, Im sure if you goto net cafe and ask nicely, they`ll let you get/burn it..
<wolfjb> Efreak|PM: probably the settings dhcp picks up from your provider
<iDope> liddel: you don't really need to chroot to modify your xorg.conf
<acicula> ChrisC_, do you have pulseaudio set as input output in skype?
<ChrisC_> Anyone know?
<G-man> wow. i guess the server that i am trying to connect to is down.... weird shit
<FoxWolf> test34, it was pretty good for me, mind you i was  using the netbook edition
<Vigo> ChrisC_: Have you tried Ekiga
<liddell> iDope: I just need to edit something in this file?
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: Sorry was looking thru firefox....need to update that too! I doubt they'll be friendly in this cliquey town I live in!
<FoxWolf> and a USB flash drive
<sebsebseb> G-man: oh I so  feel like doing this
<ChrisC_> I use Skype.
<sebsebseb> !language | G-man
<ubottu> G-man: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Homely_Girl> In this blind MS orieented world! :(
<Efreak|PM> ty
<ChrisC_> Is there a workaround?
#ubuntu 2010-05-05
<G-man> sebsebseb: fruitcake much ?!?!? LOL
<iDope> yes liddell that should do the trick. What distro are you using?
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: My ex, who introduced me to linux will do it 4 me, I'm sure! He may even have lucid on cd already. :)
<FoxWolf> I have a problem with Flash on ubuntu, for example, i can not for some reason use chatroulette as the plugin crashes
<jjr> hello
<sebsebseb> G-man: What do you mean fruitcake?
<Vigo> ChrisC_: Do you have the download site?
<liddell> Kubuntu 10.04
<G-man> sebsebseb: Last time i checked, that word was pretty straight-forward, as well as self explanatory :D
<G-man> sebsebseb: Need I say more.... ?
<sebsebseb> G-man: yeah, well I mainly did that since I wanted to use the factoid :D
<ChrisC_> For Ekiga?
<thebruce> hey fellas i have a question about something i changed in gconf-editor
<jjr> It seems I've two sound outputs; the classical one (the jack output) and an USB one. The latter interests me since I wand the sound on my wireless usb headset. However, on startup, it's the classical output that is activated by default. How to make that the USB out is automatically chosen?
<gmccreight> I used to see an "encrypt" contextual menu dropdown in nautilus... I'm on a new computer and don't see it... do I need to install something like PGP?
<wolfjb> anyone have difficulties with nvidia cards in lucid? I use compiz, but when I logoff, it loses that setting so my screen is borken when I logon again
<Homely_Girl> Thanks for the help wolfjb and sebsebseb, am sure you'll see me again. Hey, wot's the apt-get for the restricted packages plse?
<ChrisC_> I would prefer to use Skype.
<G-man> sebsebseb: I think it was because of the fruitcake, in your blood :D
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, ?
<Vigo> ChrisC_: It looks like it is in the Repositories.
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: I think I seen you before
<wolfjb> Homely_Girl: you are welcome
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: by the way there's even a good manual for learning 10.04
<ChrisC_> It is. That's where I'm getting it from.
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: free PDF download
<thebruce> TommyThaGun, i changed something in metacity
<shelldude> gah. what's the name of that thing that is similar to a newyears resolution, but you put your "newyears resolution" in a letter and stamp it shut and then open it next year or something... any synonym for this or is it just called newyears resolution?
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, what was it you changed?
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: Do I seem like the kinda of woman with patience to read thru all the higher geek? :P
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: it's aimed at beginers
<sebsebseb> !manual | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<thebruce>  /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<jjr> Nobody?
<Scouris> Homely_Girl, it's actually really easy for non-geeks to understand
<thebruce> i was moving the buttons back to the right side
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: I know how to use sudo apt-get...so wot's the filename for the restricted files?
<awells527> Hi all, it seems that gnome-app-install has been replaced with a dummy package.  Is there a way to get it back?  I don't like the software center because it installs one package at a time.
<sebsebseb> thebruce: oh right
<sebsebseb> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thebruce> well, i made a typo and type minimum and not minimize
<TommyThaGun> !controls | thebruce
<ubottu> thebruce: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<acicula> jjr under preferences->sound can you select the other output there?
<duffydack> I wish the manual included a screenshot without the crash report icon.. :(
<sebsebseb> TommyThaGun: yeah except it seems thebruce messed up when trying to do that
<jjr> acicula, yes, and it works, but then at next startup it's again the other one who's selectd by default :/
<Homely_Girl> sebsebseb: *mwah* thanks bye for now ;)
<lucas_> su
<benjamintheyon> how can I turn off auto scroll in here? I'm using Empathy for IRC.
<thebruce> so now, i have to right click 'unset key' and it goes back to default
<sebsebseb> duffydack: well tell them that in #ubuntu-manual or something
<sebsebseb> duffydack: a second version will be coming out in a month or so
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, this thread talks about the proper way to change them: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475
<thebruce> but when i reboot it has the typo i put it
<ChrisC_> In Ekiga I can choose the sound in Skype I can't how do I change this?
<Scouris> benjamintheyon, I don't know if you can with Empathy, but you can with Pidgin
<duffydack> sebsebseb, well if its an ongoing project........just seemed unprofessional at the time..thats just me.
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, if you do that that page says to fix it, then it should be okay. basically you will be creating a new theme
<benjamintheyon> Scouris, thank you. Pidgin might be the way to go huh? The Facebook part of Empathy doesn't appear to work for me either.
<acicula> jjr, ah, dunno about that
<thebruce> TommyThaGun, also i see in the settings i can change the number of workspaces. i changed it to 7 but nothing happend
<gperaltascura> What is the difference between x86-64 packages and amd64 packages?
<acicula> gperaltascura, they are the same
<krachny> hi
<unsure> gperaltascura, intel processor is x86, AMD CPU = md64
<jjr> Ok, some unrelated question then: what's a dummy package? And why does it exists?
<unsure> jjr, dummy?? no idea
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, no difference - generally just different naming convensions for the same thing
<acicula> jjr, dummy/metapackages exist to pull in other packages
<Vigo> ChrisC_: Sound works on everything else, like Sound Recorder, IM stuff, Ekiga?
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, so long as your processor supports long mode it will run either binaries
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, I don't know anything about the number of workstations... I think there are several different ways to change the number of them, so I wonder if one overrides another. I don't know where the proper place that change that is
<gperaltascura> But what happens if there are two versions of the same .deb package with those names?
<ChrisC_> Yes
<acicula> gperaltascura, the package manager will complain probably
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, not seen that before - example...
<thebruce> might be in compiz
<gperaltascura> Sorry, there are i386 and amd64 packages.
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, yeah, I know you can control it in compiz properly
<gperaltascura> not x86-64.
<artatama> !manual sudo
<acicula> gperaltascura, those arent interchangeable, trying to install an i386 package should ussually result in a complaint from the packagemanager
<sweb1> hail
<sweb1> i cant mount my drive into samba
<acicula> gperaltascura, when on an x86_64 system and vice versa
<thebruce> TommyThaGun, do you know where that option is compiz might be?
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, not off the top of my head. I currently am not using compiz
<gperaltascura> So, if I have an Intel processor (doesn't matter if I'm w
<artatama> !manual su
<thebruce> TommyThaGun, ahh ok are you using Gnome?
<soreau> thebruce: #compiz
<TommyThaGun> yes
<spawn> can i get some help setting up hybrid crossfire
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, yea - i386 is for standard 32bit CPUs amd64 for 64 bit. FreeBSD introduced the amd64 name as far as I know (AMD had the only 64 bit processors at the time) and it stuck widely in the *nix world. x86-64 name was championed by intel to draw away from AMD.
<thebruce> thanks soreau
<acicula> gperaltascura, unless you have <4GB ram the 64 bit arch is a good choice
<G-man> lol?
<unsure> ?
<sweb1> please see the big problem with samba : http://pastebin.com/YZ76YTMm
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, doesnt matter at all. I have i5 - amd64 runs just fine. if you really want to know the history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<cordell> Can anybody tell me of a native linux alternative to Autodesk Inventor.
<gperaltascura> Ahhh, so amd64 .deb packages are not just for AMD 64 bits processors?
<thebruce> got it
<thebruce> thanks fellas
<Guest99724> I hate to sound like a n00b (because I'm not), but I made a mistake, and I need emergency help on how to fix it.
<thebruce> now to test the issue with a login-logout
<ZykoticK9> gperaltascura, amd64 = x86_64
<Scouris> cordell, http://bit.ly/d41jUb this is a list of possible alternatives for you
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, no - amd64 is just the naming convension used in linux circles for 64bit binaries
<unsure> ZykoticK9, oh? I thought these are intel and amd, I thought they're different?
<ZykoticK9> unsure, nope
<unsure> oh ok
<CogitoErgoSam> amd designed the intial 64bit stuff
<sweb1> no ones here to answer my question about samba
<spawn> when ever i install the ati drivers for my ubuntu 10.04 amd 64 machine it never cant find screens and i usally do a fresh install of ubuntu after that so im using the generic drivers is there a way to set up hybrid crossfire?
<Sedated> intel adopted AMD's 64 bit extensions, so they are refered to as amd64
<unsure> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ZykoticK9> unsure, 32bit = x86  64bit = x86_64 OR AMD64
<Sedated> even though intel calls them something like EMT64
<iDope> sweb1: just a sec lemme find it..
<Guest99724> I was trying to get a module to work, and I installed linux-source,  then I did `make modules_install`.  It failed, but not before it removed all of the modules.  Now I can boot but not do anything.
<unsure> ZykoticK9, okay
<gperaltascura> Grizmawe: Ok, so 32 bits binaries=i386 and 64 bits binaries=amd64
<rww> or i686
<sweb1> thank, iDope
<CogitoErgoSam> Guest:  Do you get a grub menu
<thebruce> TommyThaGun, that theme method did not work
<ChrisC_> Too late now, sort this tomorrow.
<Grizmawe> gperaltascura, thats it
<ZykoticK9> i386 is dead at this point, they will be i686
<thebruce> my gconf is whacked out
<gperaltascura> Thank you guys.
<thebruce> anyway to 'reinstall' gconf settings
<Guest99724> How can I fix this with no internet, and only the kernel source to work from.
<rww> ZykoticK9: Ubuntu 32-bit labels its ISOs i386 and installs an i686 kernel. Go figure.
<CogitoErgoSam> You'll also see i386/i686 referred to just x86 for short
<CogitoErgoSam> as long as its not followed by _64 of course
<iDope> sweb1: what exactly are you trying to do. Can you explain in detail what you want accomplished?
<CogitoErgoSam> ok nm Zyko beat me on that point
<duffydack> I read that grub2 with no other OS detected shows no menu and needs SHIFT holding down during boot.  Well this does not work.
<ZykoticK9> rww, i'm guessing that is to lower confusion (or increase it)
<doktoreas> #qgis
<Guest99724> it's the default kernel for 10.04 (2.6.32)
<Grizmawe> ZykoticK9,  i386 will be around for a while yet - legacy systems wont run if using strict i686 compiler flags
<duffydack> to show boot menu that is... instead of Escape...
<sweb1> iDope, i have a 1TB external hard drive that shared with samba, with guest access and writable option
<acicula> Grim76__, you mean everything before a p5?
<sweb1> when i want open it tell me that i can not mount
<Grizmawe> ZykoticK9, many distros may well move to i686 by default - some have already but i386 is not dead
<ZykoticK9> Grizmawe, i'm under the impression that much of i386 has been dropped from linux kernel already.  I could be wrong/misinformed.  I'm sorry to have claimed it was "dead" sorry :)
<acicula> err meant Grizmawe
<thebruce> anyone got much experience in gconf?
<B12CORE> Hi, just confirming: updating from 8.04 to 10.04, none of my personal files will be deleted during this process, correct?
<iDope> ok so this drive is on a different server? And does it open correctly on other clients?
<soreau> When I switch to tty1 and run 'DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace' the box stops responding. What gives? Can anyone else reproduce this in lucid?
<Guest99724> B12CORE, correct
<anphrax> ?DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<dapimp53> Ok I am completely stumped. I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin to setup my email server. If I am logged in to the server I can get the email but when I use IMAP or POP3 from my windows box on a different network, it never shows me a new email. How can I get the email to sync with my inbox
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<sweb1>  iDope, maybe for firewall option ubuntu 10.04 have firewall for this options ?
<Grizmawe> ZykoticK9, may well be so for general purpose distros... dont know to be honest. Will ask my brother, he writes kernel code......
<mknarr> Hello guys n gals, I'im having this really weird problem, after a power outage a few days ago i cant login to phpmyadmin im getting this error """#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"""   any ideas on how to fix this ?. ||| Ubuntu 8.04LTS | MYSQL 5.0.51 |||
<gop1> what a good hypervsior for 3.0 ghz p4 with 3 gigs of ram two 500 gigs disk
<CogitoErgoSam> dapimp: most clients have a setting that determines whether or not it deletes emails from the server when it retrieves a copy for the client
<iDope> sweb1: I don't think so...
<dapimp53> CogitoErgoSam: the email is still on the server though. It is not syncing up with thunderbird
<Guest99724> mknarr, I cannot imagine that that was caused by the outage, more likely something that happend the same day.
<CogitoErgoSam> dapimp53:  Using SSL at all?
<CogitoErgoSam> brb bio
<dapimp53> no
<thebruce> is ubuntu indexed?
<iDope> sweb1: try this.. open Nautilus and enter smb://<yourserverhostnameorip>/<yoursharename>
<iDope> does it work like that?
<thebruce> so that you can quickly search for files?
<debuggerboy> mknarr try connecting to mysql through command line. Check if thats working
<FoxWolf> why on earth would someone want to exploit an open source community D:
<duffydack> gop1, virtualbox?  my P4 3.2ghz never had VT stuff enabled..
<Dougshell> hey guys i cant get my ubuntu live cd to load. it boots and shows teh ubuntu logo (after i select install or try) then just puts my screen to sleep
<rolsworth> anyone tried installing 10.04 on fake raid?
<mavromatis> can't set a hotkey with wine, trying a basic command like beep works with hotkey but with wine it does nothing yet the command works on terminal
<sweb1> iDope, your mean is try to open with same machine ?
<awells527> is there an alternative to gnome-app-install?  I do not like the software center because only one package can be done at once.
<SamWeasley> Hi! I'm with some problems on mencoder. I have a script for psp video encoding that worked really okay on karmic. I update to Lucid, though, and all videos turned incompatible with PSP.
<sweb1> iDope, i do it
<iDope> sweb1: and does it work?
<Grizmawe> Dougshell, would suggest either a bad burn of the CD or power management issues. What machine? also try disabling apic
<debuggerboy> mknarr: are you able to connect with mysql server via commandline.
<spawn> how do i make a backup of my system that i can recover from the recover kernel in grub?
<CogitoErgoSam> back
<floyd> hey. Im coming from fedora and copied my old home into my new home. I changed the ownership of my files but still cant access them..any ideas?
<sweb1> iDope, yeah
<sweb1> does not work
<Grizmawe> awells527, synaptic is a good choice for GUI, its installed by default
<sweb1> still problem
<sweb1>  :(
<SamWeasley> the mencoder output is on http://pastie.org/946035
<CogitoErgoSam> awells527:  Synaptic for gui or the command line with apt-get or aptitude
<Dougshell> well other verison of ubuntu work fine also burn is fine
<Theravadan> so what new /old features of ubuntu make it more productive than it already is?
<iDope> then there is a problem with your samba config.. can you pastebin that?
<Dougshell> intel i5 ati 5850 4gb ram
<CogitoErgoSam> awells527:  If you use the command line you just type all of the package names separated by a space
<CogitoErgoSam> awells527:  ie apt-get install package1 package2 package3 ...etc
<iDope> Dougshell: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004.. Check out the "Desktop installer sometimes crashes on startup" section.. maybe that is related to your issue
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, did you get it fixed?
<Grizmawe> awells527, if you want to use terminal I always recommend aptitude over apt-get. It tracks packages better
<ZykoticK9> SamWeasley, If you are outputting to MP4, I'm not sure if mencoder uses libfaac for the AAC encoding - but if it does, then you might be experiencing an issue with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900 but i'd guess mencoder doesn't use ffmpeg so this wouldn't apply.  Sorry only made the issue worse ;)
<sweb1> iDope, in /etc/samab/smb.conf ?
<ubuntudude> hi irc is there any way to acces my harddrive from a live cd ?
<sweb1> iDope, here you are : http://pastebin.com/PvGuD2rA
<iDope> sweb1: yeah... pastebin the contents
<jimerickson> my upgrade boots to a black screen. i am using an nvdia 9800 gtx
<iDope> sweb1: ok looking at them
<mknarr> "" and i get the error  ""ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'root'
<mknarr> """ it dosnt even give me the chance to enter a pasword for the root acc
<Grizmawe> ubuntudude, if it is the local hard disk then it should show up in places. Launch Nautilus and see if it shows there - just click on it and it should mount
<Dougshell> that wont help as it never gives an error
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, I can tell you that my value for button_layout at apps/metacity/general is "close,minimize,maximize:"
<TommyThaGun> without the quotes
<awells527> Grizmawe: the only problem is that I liked how gnome-app-install organized the packages.  Synaptic lists by the cryptic package names.  I install the packages I can remember through the CLI, and I usually scan through the categories in gnome-app-install for anything I missed.
<ubuntudude> it is mounted but it says i dont own it so i cant access it :(
<Dougshell> installing to ssd btw
<Dougshell> but that shoudl nto make a difference
<Grizmawe> awells527, very true. Dont know of a GUI that has the best of both....
<mavromatis>  solved it, seems that using ~ in the command after wine was not working, instead I used whole path
<acicula> mknarr, specify a different db
<acicula> one that exists by default
<jjr> Anyone knows how to change manually the default output audio device in command linde? The command needed to do it?
<Dougshell> i really want to get my dual boot going, but for somereason i just cant get thsi darn cd to instal
<acicula> jjr, gconftool something probably
<SamWeasley> ZykoticK9: Okay,.. I'm sad on this... But it's life. PS: if helps, alog of a video encoding after Lucid - http://pastie.org/946035
<acicula> assuming its stored in gnome-settings
<tenderlux> hello room
<CogitoErgoSam> hello occupant
<mknarr> hi
<CogitoErgoSam> ...ok maybe that doesn't work as well
<digitalfiz> when i right click the network icon and edit connections nothing comes up
<digitalfiz> im on lucid 64bit
<digitalfiz> the network icon is also a red circle with a line in the middle but i still have internet
<ZykoticK9> SamWeasley, ya i has having a look through your paste, looks like you *might* be having the issue i suggested, it's certainly using ffmpeg for encoding, and the version in Ubuntu repo (and upstream) is crippled currently due to the bug i sent ya.  You might want to give Handbrake-cli a try (the gui is currently not working in lucid)
<tamran> hey guys, are there any risks upgrading if I'm using an Nvidia driver chipset?
<thebruce> anyway to restore default gconf settings?
<test34> tamran, there is always a risk
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, is this about the button settings?
<SamWeasley> zyotick9 i think so
<thebruce> ZykoticK9, well yes and no
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, did you see what I said a minute ago?
<tamran> test34: any special issues with nvidia drivers
<ZykoticK9> SamWeasley, good luck
<thebruce> no i left im sorry
<thebruce> TommyThaGun, what did you say
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, I can tell you that my value for button_layout at apps/metacity/general is "close,minimize,maximize:"
<SamWeasley> zyotick9 had you tried it before?
<tamran> something about plymouth not working with nvidia drivers
<test34> tamran, but if you keep your live CD that works, you should be able to recover (my nvidia card seems to work fine)
<baddog> Does anyone know of a way to see bootup messages with a Live USB? 10.04, preferably
<thebruce> changing the value is the problem TommyThaGun
<digitalfiz> thebruce, deleteing the .gconf folder in ~/ will restore all defaults :P
<ZykoticK9> SamWeasley, handbrake - yes.  but not for a psp or whatever device you are using.
<thebruce> digitalfiz, yea?
<Hawaiian1der> Can someone look at this thread and answer it?
<Hawaiian1der> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460581
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, using the following should set default for the buttons key -- gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize:"
<Guest99724> I need someone that can help me recover from a mistake.  I ran 'make modules_install' and it removed all of the kernel modules, and then failed.  I need to restore them.  PLEASE HELP.
<digitalfiz> thebruce, try just moving it first and see if thats what you want
<jjr> acicula, it seems to be possible with alsamixer -c, but I don't get it
<SamWeasley> zyotick9 thanks a lot. I'll give a try. As we say in Brazil, "Perdido por um, perdido por mil" (lost by one, lost by many)
<iDope> what is the samba init script in lucid
<iDope> /etc/init.d/samba right?
<iDope> or /etc/init.d/smb or /etc/init.d/smbd?
<ZykoticK9> SamWeasley, that's a good saying actually
<digitalfiz> go have a look iDope
<acicula> jjr, that tells alsamixer to use another card
<acicula> jjr, not what you are looking for
<thebruce> this is what i get Could not change key value. Error message:
<thebruce> Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Can't overwrite existing read-only value: Value for `/apps/metacity/general/button_layout' set in a read-only source at the front of your configuration path
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, ahh you need to set it to writable
<acicula> jjr, what you need to set is the output card used by pulseaudio, ie the sound daemon
<thebruce> ZykoticK9, how do i set it to writable. im a bit of an ubuntu n00b.
<jjr> Hmm pulseaudio
<thebruce> chmod?
<garme> hi guys
<CogitoErgoSam> chmod +w
<thebruce> im not sure where this gconf file is located
<wgauss> Anyone else having issues with XvBA and the new Catalyst 10.4?
<garme> What about ubuntu without hal?
<tenderlux> I'm new in ubuntu, well my question is how come everytime I changed for example genres in my music library in rhythmbox it goes back were it was before. It only happens when I turn my computer back on or restart it.
<iDope> don't have it installed yet.. so was wanting a quickfire answer
<garme> what is it using now?
<Guest55821> Can someone give me a hint why the new 10.04 release always fails with the provided nvidia-current hardware driver?
<TommyThaGun> thebruce, .gconf/
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce:  The usual hierarchy to check is your home directory first for hidden files (usually has the user-specific settings for programs), then /etc/<appname>
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce: So, like Tommy said, the first place to check would be ~/.gconf/
<thebruce> CogitoErgoSam, with natilus?
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, gconf-editor and browse to the key in question, then right click on button_layout and see if "mandatory" is selected
<thebruce> or with term
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce:  WIth nautilus you can toggle the display of hidden folders/files with ctrl+H
<thebruce> ZykoticK9, tells me to 'set as mandatory"
<jjr> acicula, I'm looking at daemon.conf but it seems there's nothing useful there
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce:  With the command line you'd look for them with ls -a
<thebruce> and it should be in /etc?
<PC_> Anyone here?
<Hornet-> just a few
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce:  Your home folder should have a hidden folder named .gconf
<thebruce> ok
<robin0800> PC_: 1612 people
<CogitoErgoSam> if you don't see any of the hidden folders (names have a period at the start like this:  .gconf ) you toggle the ability to view them in nautilus with ctrl+H
<Hornet-> could somebody please lend me a hand to fix my boot stuff?  grub/whatever has stopped automounting my raid, and I can't seem to rectify it
<thebruce> CogitoErgoSam, i see the folder
<_entropy_> Can someone here help me with the nvidia driver?
<acicula> jjr, either you have to change the pulseaudio config directly or do it in the same way gnome chnages the settings, but dont have anything more specific then that
<thebruce> so make the permissions chmod +w or 644?
<Klevi> Question: will Evolution Mail delete mail messages from my gmail account?
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce:  I missed your intial question, so I don't know which gconf file you're trying to fix.
<Hognonymous> I understand ther is (was?) an issue with dual booting the new ubuntu. I don't suppose any of you can tell me if that's been patched (in the iso, or otherwise) yet, eh?
<acicula> Klevi, that depends on how you access gmail and if you use pop3 wether you set it to fetch&delete or not
<tenderlux> do you guys also help with empathy?
<CogitoErgoSam> thebruce:  The .gconf folder will have settings that pertain to a whole bunch of different apps that it interacts with
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, are you opening gconf-editor as root (with gksudo or sudo)?  If i use gksudo then it shows the key as "non-writable" but when i open with my user it is.
<acicula> Hognonymous, its been fixed
<Hognonymous> awesome. so i if i download the current iso from the ubuntu site, it'll "just work?"
<thebruce> i am opening as user
<Hognonymous> i hate patching up new stuff :p
<thebruce> not as sudo
<thebruce> and btw what does 'gk' sudo mean
<CogitoErgoSam> visual sudo using Gtk
<test34> Hognonymous, give it a try before you install with the live CD
<acicula> Hognonymous, well i dont know about that, but the issue you are referring to is fixed on the iso
<Hognonymous> excellent.
<Hognonymous> thanks :D
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, never use sudo with GUI applications!
<CogitoErgoSam> for reference, any time you're not sure what a command does, you can always try typing <commandname> --help into console
<owner> please sombody help me with kubuntu installation
<thebruce> lol
<thebruce> ok
<CogitoErgoSam> or "man <commandname>"
<ZykoticK9> !gksudo | thebruce
<ubottu> thebruce: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jimerickson> Zelut you here??
<Klevi> it defaults to IMAP acicula.
<Las1> where should I put additional libraries for a program? just wondering if there was a proper place before I start dumping in /usr/lib/avr/includes
<dios_mio> ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!
<thebruce> still not writable
<tenderlux> is there anything better than rhythmbox for ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> tenderlux, there used to be :(...  I miss Songbird.
<PMantis> Hi, trying to upgrade 8.10 server, but... error:  http://pastebin.com/4WidyZcN
<wgauss> tenderlux > what device are you trying to use?
<tenderlux> just better hadling with my music library
<TommyThaGun> I use rhythmbox tenderlux... but that's because there is nothing prettier. I liked the way amarok worked, until the most recent versions for some reason
<debuggerboy> mknarr: try to connect mysql server using # mysql -u root -p
<tenderlux> ok guys thanks
<NerdsMcGee> Is there something that will read my itunes library but not touch it, since I'm syncing my iPhone with windows?
<TommyThaGun> NerdsMcGee, rhythmbox
<unsure> NerdsMcGee, just make a copy, and read the copy with any app
<NerdsMcGee> Okay, Cool.
<thebruce> the /apps/metacity/general/button_layout is still not writable
<CogitoErgoSam> PMantis:  I forget but from 8.10 when you use apt-get --help do you see an option for "dist-upgrade"?
<test34> NerdsMcGee, make it readonly if you want to make sure it doesnt touch it
<TommyThaGun> NerdsMcGee, as long as it's not drm protected files
<Hognonymous> i wish there was a native winamp for *nix :(
<thebruce> ls -a on .gconf shows drwx
<NerdsMcGee> Hognonymous: xmms isn't okay enough?
<CogitoErgoSam> PMantis:  If you do then you should be able to use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TommyThaGun> I hated winamp
<Hognonymous> it *works* but i <3 the look and feel of winamp
<CogitoErgoSam> you mean the look and feel of those awful skins everyone makes :P
<thebruce> CogitoErgoSam, lol at winamp skins
<TommyThaGun> I actually used WMPlayer until I got my first ipod, then I started using iTunes... now I'm a linux only geek, so I use rhythmbox
<Hognonymous> no. i tend to use the default skin :P
<linux_support_jo> Can someone help me with a printing problem?
<thebruce> so anyway to make the button_layout string writeable
<brandon420> heyyi need some help, anyw
<wgauss> I use a MTP device and Rhythmbox eats my playlist alive whenever I try to sync the device.
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, are you using UNE (the netbook edition?)
<debuggerboy> mknarr check this diskspace of /var partition on mysql server. mysql db dir is /var/lib/mysql it needs storage space.
<test34> linux_support_jo, just ask your real question
<brandon420> anyone wanna give try and help me?
<wgauss> I just do things manually with fuse and mtpfs.
<thebruce> ZykoticK9, noooo
<thebruce> lol
<ZykoticK9> thebruce, k
<thebruce> i actually upgraded from Karmic
<brandon420> can anyone help me to listen to the music that i have on my server? (ubuntu 9.10)
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<TheNavyBear> what command do I type in Terminal to make sshd start auto at boot?
<unsure> brandon420, what is the exact problem with it?
<pacostacos> hi
<unsure> hi
<pacostacos> my ubuntu got a virus, what do i do?
<unsure> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dominicdinada>  Hi, Does anybody know about the Broadcom 440x NIC ? Which drivers are needed. I have my Winblows drivers but somehow I doubt they will work
<hipitihop> I have dual monitors running with laptop plus one one external using propriatery ATI driver.. and my external monitor appears to have gone into screen save but not my laptop one, any suggestions ?
<pacostacos> why don't i need antivirus on linux?
<brandon420> unsure, i need to find someway to get sounds from my vnc
<unsure> pacostacos you might need it, just hit that link
<pacostacos> i ran a virus in wine and it worked, how do i delete it?!
<dominicdinada> The only documentation I can google refers to the BCM440x chipset and wireless always shows up however it is not a wireless
<thebruce> if i delete the .gconf folder will i have any issues?
<unsure> pacostacos  just hit that link l;inux is safe , wine isn't
<unsure> !clamav
<unsure> !clam-av
<pacostacos> how i delete wine?!
<TheNavyBear> what command do I type in Terminal to make sshd start auto at boot?
<unsure> um...
<dominicdinada> pacostacos: reformat your computer and start over
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<unsure> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pacostacos> reformat?!??!
<brandon420> apt-get remove wine?
<unsure> yes
<pacostacos> i have valuable data on my computer
<unsure> add sudo there
<ZykoticK9> pacostacos, that means your wine is infected, not your Ubuntu.  Install AV inside wine and scan.  But your system isn't *really* infected by a virus
<TommyThaGun> can a virus run in wine infect linux files?
<unsure> sudo apt-get remove wine
<brandon420> you only need sudo when you arent in root
<Charbel> The MSN servers are temporarily unavailable. Please wait and try again.
<unsure> no idea, TommyThaGun
<pacostacos> but i see it saying virus infection found! please scan with antivirus 2010
<Charbel> lol
<dominicdinada> pacostacos: if you ask me I would tell you to repair with a hammer because why give support to virus writers
<ZykoticK9> TommyThaGun, not usually
<TommyThaGun> that's what I thought ZykoticK9
<debuggerboy> mknarr: some times I get mysql error when I ran out od space on /var partition
<Las1> grr, I feel like this is windows and I have a virus or something, my keyboard is being squirrely
<BluesKaj> brandon420, sudo aptitude purge wine
<TheNavyBear> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<Hognonymous> i gotta say... saying you "don't need" an antivirus in *nix is kinda misleading...
<Hognonymous> just because *nix isn't actively targeted as much as windoze doesn't mean virii aren't possible >.<
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone: I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04 (64-bit). When I select Ubuntu in the bootloader, there is a delay and inactivity period of about 40 seconds when the screen is completely blank and the HD makes no sound before the system starts to boot. This is my grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/AJQB94GD. This is my kern.log: http://pastebin.com/L3DGFad2. A video of my boot-up sequence...
<BluesKaj> !virus |  Hognonymous
<ubottu> Hognonymous: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<TommyThaGun> pacostacos, running one of the virus scanner listed above should fix it
<Stormcr0w> ...in verbose mode can be viewed here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUnc2iBeXmw. Any ideas?
<CogitoErgoSam> lol
<pacostacos> i want a antivirus liek NORTON how i get?!
<balkanac> how to set my Konversation with jlidegw gate
<nool-macbook> 10.04 is pretty wicked
<brandon420> unsure , so you have any ideas on what i can try so that i can listen to the music on my vps without downloading it?
<ZykoticK9> Hognonymous, the *only* reason for anti-virus is to protect other users using Windows - doesn't really do anything for Linux/Unix/Mac/BSD people.
<unsure> brandon420, vps?
<Scouris> pacostacos, that message you are getting about Antivirus 2010 is a popup on a website - you can safely ignore it
<Las1> it's like I have to make sure and ppush hard, but i've never had an issue on this notebook before
<TommyThaGun> pacostacos, Norton is one of the worse antiviruses there are
<nool-macbook> and it's pretty amazing when i am amazed by anything because i think everything sucks ;)
<pacostacos> i want it.
<debuggerboy> bye
<brandon420> yeah, virtual private server
<CogitoErgoSam> 10.04 seems fun but it required more tweaks to get running on my two boxes than jaunty or karmic did
<pacostacos> Scouris, ok thank you~
<brandon420> i have a offshore server
<TommyThaGun> pacostacos, it doesn't even detect as many viruses as free antiviruses, like AVG
<pacostacos> i want NORTON.
<nool-macbook> it worked in every way, out of the box on my macbook pro
<pacostacos> it detects more, AVG sucks.
<dominicdinada> Yea norton = bloated and lacks most of the protection that are free av's provide
<psusi> pacostacos, then go buy it.
<neverblue> what command should I be looking into when I want something to run all the time, even on a reboot (for starters, setting up vncserver) ?
<Hognonymous> norton sucks lol
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CogitoErgoSam> I'm pretty sure Norton actually IS a virus that's pulling the greatest troll in history
<BluesKaj> pacostacos, if you want morton, run windows
<nool-macbook> in fact the touchpad works better in ubuntu than mac os
<dominicdinada> pacostacos: Norton doesnt detect more lol
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<BluesKaj> norton\
<pacostacos> how i run windows iwthout a liscence?!
<nool-macbook> because i can use 3 fingers to right click ;)
<Las1> Norton and Adobe have a habit of buying really good software an making it into crap
<BluesKaj> norton
<psusi> lol... I half agree with you CogitoErgoSam ;)
<brandon420> unsure ,  its a virutal private server, i rent a offshore server
<TommyThaGun> pacostacos, actually Avira is the best as far as the amount of viruses detected, and they do have a linux version
<neverblue> pacostacos: which Windows ?
<ZykoticK9> TOPIC people
<Hognonymous> lol pacos. ask microsoft. they have a great guide on pirating windows
<pacostacos> i want windows XP for free.
<PMantis> CogitoErgoSam: Yes, but that only forces the kernels to install.
<CogitoErgoSam> nool-macbook:  I'm right there with you, I can't STAND the touchpad implementation on the macs
<TommyThaGun> okay, pacostacos is trying to be annoying I think
<ZykoticK9> !warez | pacostacos
<ubottu> pacostacos: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<pacostacos> ok i'm SORRY!
<nool-macbook> command + e and command + w are magic :)
<andres_> hola gente
<pacostacos> anyway to get norton on ubuntu?!
<peleg> Hey, I am back after backuping my entire system. I'm in the partitioning part of the ubuntu installation. Should I install "side by side", or should I erase the entire disk? Or, maybe, should I try to specify partitions manually? I am not sure what is the good way of doing that...
<pacostacos> i liek norton a LOT
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<Scouris> pacostacos, no
<TommyThaGun> pacostacos, thankfully no
<nool-macbook> pacostacos, why would you want norton on linux
<nool-macbook> there are no viruses on linux
<pacostacos> cuz
<nacef> Hi all any help to correctly configure web dir ? The web dir is under /home/nacef/mysite and after I chowned it to www-data I am unable to browse it
<pacostacos> i have an i7 i don't think it slows my system down
<dominicdinada> pacostacos: I got every version of windows for free ;)
<nool-macbook> i know there was one about 10 years ago
<PMantis> Can't upgrade 8.10: http://pastebin.com/4WidyZcN
<pacostacos> pirating is bad for u
<nacef> what's the best way to set a web dir ?
<gdiz> hey, does anyone know of software for ubuntu that convert a .mpg to a .mov?
<FeRReTTi> !warez | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<dominicdinada> only costed 4700 a semester in college
<linux_support_jo> NEED HELP!
<dominicdinada> FeRReTTi: Not wares
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<nool-macbook> pacostacos, why run something that doesn't do anything
<CogitoErgoSam> PMantis:  Once you have the kernels you might be able to get the rest of the stuff with sudo apt-get full-upgrade or safe-upgrade based on your needs and risk assessment
<neverblue> what command should I be looking into when I want something to run all the time, even on a reboot (for starters, setting up vncserver) ? --sorry for the repost, I think this was lost in the shuffle....
<dominicdinada> FeRReTTi: Academic Alliance !!
<unsure> linux_support_jo, sure, with what?
<pacostacos> nool-macbook, cuz i have two isp's
<FeRReTTi> =]
<linux_support_jo> When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<DG19075> Ubuntu has its own antivirus tools to protect Windows users. ClamTk is a good start.
<pacostacos> and comcast gives norton for free
<nool-macbook> pacostacos, if you want i you could be an extra grid node for me to process things on if your machine is running too fast
<dominicdinada> Never said I was gonna give up keys :)
<linux_support_jo> unsure, When I try to print, the job shows up under the printer's job list, but never prints. The job just disappears after a few seconds of saying its processing. Any way to fix it?
<TommyThaGun> linux_support_jo, first try resetting your printer if possible
<TommyThaGun> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dominicdinada> you couldnt give me norton for free
<brandon420> /j #ubuntuhelp
<linux_support_jo> unsure, how would i go about doing this?
<woodorw> arista transcoder does not work for you?
<TommyThaGun> haha dominicdinada, it would take a lot to pay me to use norton
<dominicdinada> I hate to say that Microsloft actually beat Norton with maleware protection with windows 7
<ZykoticK9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thebruce> so i deleted the /.gconf folder
<dominicdinada> TommyThaGun: I agree
<pacostacos> no wai dominicdinada.
<thebruce> and i reboot and my gconf settings are still borked
<thebruce> the button_layout is not being affected
<brandon420> Can anyone help me to get sound from vnc?!
<dominicdinada> You used winblows 7 ?
<TommyThaGun> linux_support_jo, turn it off then turn it back on, unplug it... I mean the actually printer itself
<pacostacos> \
<wjl> hello
<pacostacos> no, im too poor
<luis_> hola
<pacostacos> i bought ubuntu for 35 $ from a kid at school, glad i did, windows woulda costed 300 $
<PMantis> CogitoErgoSam: The documented way to upgrade 8.10 (and 8.04) is to install update-manager-core and run do-release-upgrade. If I can't use the documented way, I'll blow it away and go straight to 10.04 LTS, rather than hack it.
<linux_support_jo> unsure, yeah, i ve tried that, and it works fine on my other computer running mac os x and on my win. xp computer. just not this one
<dominicdinada> pacostacos: Again a perk of the Academic Alliance was I got 7 for free and well I got rid of Vista :/ anyhow to your question Clam AV or Avira are the best
<dominicdinada> ubuntu = Free
<pacostacos> can i install aivra on ubuntu?!
<unsure> linux_support_jo, hm, re-install printer?
<thebruce> this is getting crazy
<ZykoticK9> dominicdinada, pacostacos if you want to talk Windows please join another channel.
<gantrixx> is it recommended to add apache2 config directly to the apache2.conf file or should we put it in httpd.conf?
<linux_support_jo> unsure, tried that too
<PMantis> pacostacos: No, but you can install ClamAV... but why bother?
<pacostacos> PMantis, because i'm scared.
<dominicdinada> ZykoticK9: We are talking about Ubuntu
<everythingdaniel> pacostacos: PLease read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=602387, It covers your Norton problem.
<linux_support_jo> unsure, it hasnt been working ever since i updated to 10.4
<dominicdinada>  Hi, Does anybody know about the Broadcom 440x NIC ? Which drivers are needed. I have my Winblows drivers but somehow I doubt they will work
<FAJ> hello I am having some problems with 10.04.  currently it says i am on the internet, but i cannot successfully access a site via firefox, or finish a dl of the repoes.  ping -c5 google.com shows no packet loss
<unsure> linux_support_jo, oh, your printer install might be outdated? your printer model?
<dominicdinada> The only documentation I can google refers to the BCM440x chipset and wireless always shows up however it is not a wireless
<linux_support_jo> unsure, hp deskjet F2430
<walkman> whats a good console based irc client?
<unsure> linux_support_jo, i see, a moment
<PMantis> pacostacos: Don't be scared of Ubuntu. It's impossible for Ubuntu to be infected with a Windows virus. It just plain cannot run.
<|Anthony|> ha... i've tried to "upgrade" to 10.04 about 4 times... and each time i end up having to do a complete reinstall of 9.10
<balkanac> hi, hoe do set my Konversation with the jlidegw gate?
<FAJ> hello I am having some problems with 10.04.  currently it says i am on the internet, but i cannot successfully access a site via firefox, or finish a dl of the repoes.  ping -c5 google.com shows no packet loss
<dominicdinada> pacostacos: GOT ROOT??? haha
<ZykoticK9> irssi > walkman
<woodorw> any virus found on ubuntu yet?
<pacostacos> dominicdinada, of course silly
<Guest1049> installed 10.04 without an internet connection at the time. Now my repositories aren't listing the normal repositories and a "sudo apt-get install build-essential" returns a request for the ubuntu CD to be inserted. How do I get the repository list updated and have it install files from the internet instead of the CD?
<ZykoticK9> !irssi > walkman
<ubottu> walkman, please see my private message
<walkman> thanks!
<ubuntudude> does any1 knows ,how u do i get root from a live cd to my installation ?
<ZykoticK9> walkman, don't use it myself, im an xchat guy - but that seems to be the popular console client
<Scouris> Guest1049, You can open the Source List in the System menu and untick the 'CD' repos
<walkman> yeah im on xchat right now
<ZykoticK9> walkman, there is also weechat or something
<|rt|> ubuntudude: open up a console and "sudo su -"
<walkman> but need something console based for my dev server
<dominicdinada>  Hi, Does anybody know about the Broadcom 440x NIC ? Which drivers are needed. I have my Winblows drivers but somehow I doubt they will work
<dominicdinada> The only documentation I can google refers to the BCM440x chipset and wireless always shows up however it is not a wireless
<Guest1049> Scouris, ah ok. Thanks!
<PMantis> woodorw: No, and so not likely. Linux was built from the beginning with security. All windoze versions have tried to retrofit security into an otherwise wide-open system.
<ZykoticK9> |rt|, actually that's NOT the supported mention of getting a root console ubuntudude
<walkman> weechat doesn't sound awsome, at all.
<ZykoticK9> s/mention/method
<ubuntudude> ok
<Clorox> Why is Ubuntu+1 invite only? 0.o?
<linux_support_jo> unsure, its working now. lol. i reinstalled it. somehow the wrong software got transfered when i upgraded. lol thanks for your help!
<ZykoticK9> ubuntudude, if you *really* need a root console use "sudo -i"
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: well it works...what's the supported way?
<ZykoticK9> |rt|, ^^
<ZykoticK9> Clorox, closed until toolchain ready for 10.10
<gswain> anyo0ne know nything about the ubuntu private cloud?
<pacostacos> i love you.
<ubuntudude> i am running a livecd and i need to access my original partition that is inside the harddrive cus i cant boot from it :(
<Clorox> ahhh okay. thanks.
<pacostacos> oops wrong chan
<unsure> linux_support_jo, nice!! :D
<stercor> I have a file system /dev/sdg1 on /media/600C-EFC5 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush)
<stercor> I also have a filesystem /home/ted/8G Filesystem, supposedly reflecting the contents of the /media/600C-EFC5 directory.  But it doesn't.  The 8G Filesystem has 33 files on it; the /media/600C-EFC5 has 30.  Sometimes I have to move files from 8G Filesystem to /media/600C-EFC5 in order to get Windows to 'see' them.  Like playing music...
<billy2007> hey guys i downloaded highgrow 4.20 program its installed but dosnt open ? any ideas.... im using wine
<pookie_> I'm having problems getting my tv tuner (hauppauge 1250) working in ubuntu. the driver is loaded, and the /dev/dvn/adapter0/frontend device exists. I cant get it to scan for channels or anything exciting. Any ideas?
<damnyankee> I have ubuntu working on this computer, im trying to install network drivers on another computer that succussfully installed from the live cd. is there an easy way to take the files from an apt-get and move them via sneeker net?
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: just curious but how is that different than sudo su -...I was under the understanding that the - makes the environment be reset
<PMantis> damnyankee: After installing, look at /var/apt/cache/archive
<pookie_> damnyankee: why not run the same apt-get command?
<ubuntudude> i can write to my harddrve i just cant boot from it is weird idk y
<damnyankee> PMantis, thanks.
<PMantis> damnyankee: Sorry, that might be /var/cache/apt/archive, instead. :)
<damnyankee> Pookie_ because the other computer isnt conected to the net
<ZykoticK9> |rt|, it's just not the supported method, things can probably break that way - i just know it's a big "no no" don't know specifically why
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: ok...reading the sudo and su man pages it looks like it's the same to me
<pookie_> :( damn this tv tuner.
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: sudo -i creates a login shell as does su -
<pookie_> it works with media center in windows :P
<FAJ> hello I am having some problems with 10.04.  currently it says i am on the internet, but i cannot successfully access a site via firefox, or finish a dl of the repoes.  ping -c5 google.com shows no packet loss
<cmwslw> for some reason my *.pyc and __init__.py have python icons, but not any other .py file
<iDope> FAJ what error do you get?
<ZykoticK9> |rt|, you'd need to talk to someone more knowledgeable on the subject then me.  But i'd still recommend against it ;)
<cmwslw> does anyone else have this problem?
<FAJ> iDope: no error at all, that's whe weird part.
<pookie_> FAJ can you telnet to port 80 of google.com?
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: I guess it's easy to for the - at the end of su...which can be dangerous
<iDope> FAJ: get a white page in firefox? but apt-get hast to say something
<pookie_> telnet google.com 80
<pacostacos> whats telnet?
<pookie_> HEAD / HTTP/1.0
<FAJ> iDope: currently apt-get is working away...... realllllly slowly....  pookie_ idk what that means.
<pookie_> pacostacos: a magical program.
<CogitoErgoSam> damnyankee:  No idea if it would work, but maybe if you put the downloaded packages on a CD you could use it as a software source on the isolated computer via the Software Sources app
<Nirra> Hi to all.
<Nirra> Anybody know how to open ports ?
<pookie_> FAJ goto a command prompt and type telnet google.com 80
<iDope> FAJ: well pookie_ is telling you the uber geeky method of testing your internet connection :)
<damnyankee> thats basicly what im trying to do.
<pookie_> Nirra: you do so on your router. You need to reference you router vendors manual.
<Zelozelos> how do i make a sony vaio pcg-7y2l start from the disk?
<sweb1> any body know how can i mount the /media/XXX path with samba
<FAJ> pookie_: says "connected to google.com
<FAJ> "
<Nirra> pookey at Ubuntu
<CogitoErgoSam> damnyankee:  Guessing it doesn't pick them up on the cd?
<Nirra> On routers are opened
<pookie_> FAJ do you have any plugins installed in firefox?
<ZykoticK9> damnyankee, /var/cache/apt/archive hold all the downloaded DEBs i copy that folder to new systems.  good luck.
<FAJ> pookie_: only 'ubuntu ff mods'
<iDope> FAJ: type in "HEAD / HTTP/1.0" without the quotes
<iDope> and press enter twice
<damnyankee> thanks.  Yeah.  its this cheap belkin usb wifi device
<Nirra> pookie_ ?
<Klevi> hey all can i somehow get audio to work on skype>
<Scouris> damnyankee, this link can help you with your problem: http://bit.ly/9dXPvz
<PMantis> |rt|: su can only give you a shell and asks for the ROOT password when opening a root shell. sudo uses the /etc/sudoers file to determine access (on a per user and per command basis) and asks for the "user" password to authorize. sudo is also not meant to give you a shell, although you can. Instead use things like 'sudo adduser' or whatever.
<Klevi> I can hear/see the other person, they can see me. but my minc doesnt work
<ChogyDan> Klevi: make sure it works in gstreamer-properties first
<Nirra> On router are opened. but how in ubuntu to open ports??
<iDope> Klevi: you don't hear anything or the other person does not hear you speak?
<FAJ> iDope: "200 ok Content lenght 862...."
<ZykoticK9> damnyankee, sorry it's /var/cache/apt/archives/ -- type on origional missing "s"
<pookie_> Nirra: you run services. you do not need to "open ports"
<pookie_> Nirra: for example apache will run on port 80.
<Klevi> idope: they cannot hear me just a highpitch whine
<Nirra> pookie_
<damnyankee> Yeah, I figured it out.  thanks for you help guys.  im gunna see if I can get it to work
<Klevi> ChogyDan, not sure what you mean
<Nirra> I need open 3334 for psybnc example
<Nirra> How ?
<iDope> then its probably not ubuntu. Your internet connection is giving you trouble..
<pookie_> Nirra configure psybnc to use port 3334
<ChogyDan> Klevi: use the terminal to run it
<|rt|> PMantis: well sudo -i still uses the /etc/sudoers
<CogitoErgoSam> Nirra:  If you're talking about changing the ports that a specific app listens on, the normal procedure is to change the settings for that app or service and then restart it
<FAJ> iDope: confirm this is also happning on sisters 10.04 install.... but this laptop is a 10.04 install working fine.
<PMantis> |rt|: Exactly.
<Nirra> pookie_ i do, but when i try said "Connection Refused"
<Klevi> iDope, its not my internet connection. I can guarentee that
<|rt|> PMantis: so sudo su - has the same security involved and prompts the user for their password
<pookie_> Nirra: can you connect to it localy? i.e 127.0.0.1 3334 ? or the IP address it is bound to in the configuration.
<|rt|> PMantis: so I still don't see why one method would be frowned on
<Nirra> pookie_ nop because i connect from other computer
<iDope> FAJ: so what error do you get when you do an apt-get update?
<Nirra> From net not locally
<CogitoErgoSam> Nirra:  I don't have experience with that application specifically but I'd find whatever config file it uses, see if it sets the port in it, and if it does, make the change there then restart the service
<iDope> or is the slowness the only problem?
<pookie_> to me sudo can be a security problem. =/
<hipitihop> evolution can apparently read /var/mail<user> , is it possible to do so from another machine on same network ?
<Guest61405> hello everybody
<Nirra> Okay.
<pookie_> Nirra: =/
<Nirra> Thanks alot.
<FAJ> iDope: i purposely changed the repo to a different site (mirrors.us.kernel).  currently running update through synaptic, so nothing, should i try to restart it in term?
<Nirra> :)
<pookie_> Nirra: TRY IT! ;p
<jove> hello folks, after upgraded Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04; firefox has crashed; removed it and reinstalled it; but it's unable to launch....your advice is appreciated
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I'm drawing a blank, how can I check which libraries an executable is linked to?
<Nirra> pookie_ what?
<PMantis> |rt|: sudo is meant to be used on a server where you want to control who has root access to what command, and LOG who did what. with su, you don't have any log, and there's only one password that every user knows... the root password.
<CogitoErgoSam> Nirra:  I think the problem is you're using the wrong terminology.  "Opening" a port means stopping it from being blocked, like a router or firewall would do
<pookie_> connecting to it locally.
<frostschutz> dkulchenko, ldd executable?
<|rt|> PMantis: that's not true
<Nirra> pookie_ but i`m not locally
<ChogyDan> jove: try running it on a command line, see what the error is
<hackel> Is there an easy way to get a list of all installed packages that are *not* dependencies? (for re-installation)
<CogitoErgoSam> Nirra:  If you're just talking about changing the port that an app uses, that's something else
<Nirra> I connect from Internet from other computer.
<|rt|> PMantis: sudo su - still relies on each users password
<dkulchenko> frostschutz: thanks
<ChogyDan> hackel: of what?
<pookie_> Nirra: I understand that.
 * pookie_ gives up
<Nirra> Process work
<Nirra> All
<iDope> FAJ: nope.. if its just slow it could be your wireless drivers screwing up.. but thats farfetched (if you are even using wireless in the first place)
<LJ_Scott> Anyone able to help me with an error I'm getting when trying to use MPlayer? - "Error opening/initializing the selected video_output device (-vo)."
<Nirra> But i cant connect from here.
<|rt|> PMantis: it may log differently than sudo -i though
<hackel> ChogyDan:  of anything.
<CogitoErgoSam> Nirra:  It sounds like the changes you need to make aren't on the linux computer, but the router its behind
<pookie_> Nirra: its very likely a firewall / router problems.
<pookie_> Nirra: nothing to do with ubuntu.
<|rt|> PMantis: depending on if every command in the shell you get from sudo -i is logged vs sudo su - only logging that one command
<ChogyDan> hackel: I don't really understand what you mean by "not dependencies"
<ThomasG33K> In Ubuntu 10.04 on a Macbook 5,1 (or others) is the heating issue still a problem?
<Nirra> And I think.
<PMantis> |rt|: What? I thought we were talking about    sudo -i    vs   su -   (to sudo or not to sudo)
<Nirra> Thanks alot. Bye )
<Nirra> :)
<Klevi> ChogyDan, seems to create feedback immedaitely when using ALSA with default device picked (which is the only choice for input)
<pookie_> youre welcome
<FAJ> iDope: yes it is wireless; i am using wicd v. 1.5.9 .... have something to do w/ it maybe?
<|rt|> PMantis: no sudo -i vs sudo su -
<ZykoticK9> |rt|, PMantis could you please move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CogitoErgoSam> Nirra:  Hold up a sec, pm me and i can probably help you
<ChogyDan> hackel: in theory, the default install is all pulled in by ubuntu-desktop
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: how is this offtopic?
<hackel> ChogyDan: Well, e.g. ubuntu-desktop, but not any of the packages it depends on.  And every other "parent" package like that, so that I can re-create my current system.
<ChogyDan> Klevi: is that working feedback or nonworking feedback
<ZykoticK9> |rt|, you are debating - this is NOT a support issue at this point
<iDope> wicd isn't the problem.. I just remember intel 5300 wireless cards have issues on linux with Wireless-N capable routers.
<PMantis> |rt|: That... I have no comment on, then. I prefer sudo -i, since it's less typing.
<Klevi> cant tell yah for sure
<ChogyDan> hackel: why not just all the packages?
<|rt|> ZykoticK9: i'm not arguing i'm just trying to understand what the difference is
<Klevi> Ill use headphones and let you know ChogyDan
<pookie_> Hauppauge WinTV 1250 tv tuner, cam anybody help getting it to work?
<hackel> ChogyDan: So that those dependences will be automatically removed when I no longer need them (especially if I won't need them in lucid but did in karmic)
<FAJ> iDope: it's not a wireless n capable router
<LJ_Scott> Anyone able to help me with an error I'm getting when trying to use MPlayer? - "Error opening/initializing the selected video_output device (-vo)."   i just upgraded to 10.04.
<andres_> i need someone who spek spanish
<FAJ> iDope: no probs before upgrade... idk if that helps..... but both probs on both computers now.... which both have wicd 1.5.9
<ChogyDan> !clone | hackel
<ubottu> hackel: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<PMantis> ZykoticK9: Just saw your msg... I'm done anyhow.
<iDope> then its not that issue... what speed are you getting on your synaptic activity?
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<hackel> ChogyDan:  Aha, that looks like what I want, thank you.
<|rt|> Here's a support question....in Lucid for some reason the first location you put into the clock applet isn't showing up as home so I'm not getting any weather info...any idea how to set a location as home?
<EzeQL> hi
<ZykoticK9> LJ_Scott, try "mplayer -vo xv $file" other vo option include gl, x11, gl2 -- see "mplayer vo help" for full list.
<ChogyDan> hackel: I believe those commands will save what was auto installed, etc
<pookie_> =/
<EzeQL> question , i just added a previuously executed program as a service
<|rt|> doh never mind...just hit the set button next to it
<iDope> FAJ: I really don't think wicd can be the culprit here..
<EzeQL> question , i just added a previuously executed program as a service . It is failing while writing a file now
<LJ_Scott> thanks ZykoticK9 , will give that a try.
<pookie_> EzeQL: did you run it as root?
<EzeQL> previously yes
<EzeQL> now i have no idea :)
<EzeQL> how can i check that?
<pookie_> try running it again the same way
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<Klevi> ChogyDan, yes its working
<pookie_> if it fails, chances are its a permission related problem.
<Guest31920> The encryption is tkip and aes
<Klevi> So i should just need to tell skype to use ALSA for input andf be fine then right ChogyDan
<EzeQL> pookie_ failed again
<FAJ> iDope:  one is an rt2870...  the other one i think i used ndiswrapper on last time...
<EzeQL> manually executed works
<EzeQL> service doesnt work
<jef91> The webcam on my netbook is failing to work - can't find anything online about it... Any suggestions on debugging? Model is an Asus T91MT
<pookie_> EzeQL: you need root privledges.
<EzeQL> how can i change the .. rights for such service?
<ChogyDan> Klevi: I kinda forget, but I think you have to have gstreamer-props set correctly, and then have skype setup the same
<pookie_> add gksudo to the beginning of the command, or setup sudo to allow that program to execute as root.
<Klevi> yeah ( ChogyDan  ) Skype only sees PulseAudio
<Guest31920> Oh and I can also connect to a adhoc network so its something with ubuntus wpa certificates but I don't know bwhat to do
<billy2007> hey guys i downloaded highgrow 4.20 program its installed but dosnt open ? any ideas.... im using wine
<iDope> FAJ: I'm afraid you have me stumped.. can't really pinpoint anything right now..
<ChogyDan> Klevi: can you get gstreamer-properties to work with pulseaudio?
<pookie_> billy2007: its probably not compatible out of the box. You will need to copy some dll's
<FAJ> iDope: ....  any thoughts?  ima try to upgrade wicd....
<djbeenie_> hey guys, I can not move my menus around
<Klevi> .... possibly.. will try ChogyDan
<ZykoticK9> billy2007, try asking in #winehq i think is the channel, noticed it didn't have an entry on winedb - good luck man.
<pookie_> billy2007: sorry I can't help more than that. It's a pain in the 4$$
<LJ_Scott> Thanks ZykoticK9, got it working on gl2.
<EzeQL> thanks POC|Farmer
<PMantis> Anyone see this error on 8.10 server upgrade?  http://pastebin.com/4WidyZcN
<EzeQL> thanks pookey_
<moegreen> hey guys is there an app i can use to format my usb thumb drive to boot into dos?
<thebruce> wow this gconf issue is killing me
<ZykoticK9> LJ_Scott, if you usually use a GUI just change the vo to gl2 then :)
<pookie_> moegreen: Windows. :p
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<ChogyDan> PMantis: did you do it with sudo?
<billy2007> pookie_, ZykoticK9  cheers guys ill see if i can sort it
<pookie_> see ya
<moegreen> i dont want to use windows :)
<ircuser> How to install firefox while upgrading using alternate-cd? it wasn't working so I removed and then reinstalled. The error is : http://pastebin.com/YcKEKvNa
<PMantis> ChogyDan: No, i'm logged in as root
<FAJ> iDope: mirrors.kernel.org is working fine through packages.ubuntu.com on this laptop
<llynix> upgraded to 10.04 and now my cifs share drive doesn't automount via fstab:  //192.168.1.101/Messenger       /media/Messenger        cifs    noexec  0       0
<Klevi> ChogyDan, it does seem to work with my mic on pulse audio as well as alsa in gstreamer-properties
<pookie_> moegreen: you could maybe create a FreeDOS disk? Other than that Windows is the only option.
<llynix> yet when I mount /media/Messenger it seems to work fine
<PMantis> ChogyDan: Note the prompt "#". :)
<thebruce> no matter what i do to the .gconf or .gconfd folders i cannot write to /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<iDope> FAJ: if its plain slow try upgrading wicd, and test bandwidth between local wireless nodes... if the transfer speeds are fine then it most definitely isn't related to wicd..
<iDope> or wireless drivers for that matter
<thebruce> i deleted them, chmodded
<ChogyDan> Klevi: then I would leave it set as pulseaudio.  Try the test call with your current setup
<FAJ> iDope: how would i do that?
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<djbeenie_> running ubuntu 10.4 and I have no menu options like maximize or minimize my menus, also I can not move my windows around nor close them out.
<thebruce> the only way to get my buttons back to normal is to right click them in gconf-editor and select 'unset key'
<iDope> for example scp something from your laptop (im assuming its a laptop) to your sister's laptop
<codygman> how do I install a .bin file?
<codygman> lugaru to be xact
<iDope> if you have ssh installed on both
<unsure> !bin
<POC|Farmer> EzeQL: no problem, whatever
<ZykoticK9> djbeenie_, to start "metacity --replace" in a terminal for from alt+f2
<iDope> or just share a file with samba and try copying it over at the other laptop
<unsure> codygman, mhm, maybe you need wine for that
<codygman> it says it is for linux unsure
<Klevi> ChogyDan, skype doesnt hear me
<FAJ> iDope: recognizing the other computers i doubt will work as of now
<iDope> if you get dismal speeds then its a wicd/wireless issue. Otherwise its just something wrong with your internet connection
<ZykoticK9> codygman, what is it?
<codygman> Lugaru
<pookie_> .bin files are not executable if im not mistaken. Typically they have a third party tool that will say flash a firmware.
<codygman> the game
<djbeenie_> ZykoticK9, that did it, why did that happen?
<pookie_> but if it is an executable
<iDope> FAJ: by that you mean?
<pookie_> you could try chmod +x file.bin;./file.bin
<jove> hello, I download firefox to save it in /var/tmp/firefox.tar.bz2; then untar it....how to install it under Unbuntu command ?
<ChogyDan> Klevi: hmm, so you can use your mic with gst-props, but you can;t with skype?  I would just keep trying different skype settings, and pray
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<ZykoticK9> codygman, bin should be an executable -- chmod +x $filename.bin -- then ./$filename.bin
<pookie_> jove: don't install firefox like that.
<FAJ> iDope: as in my internet is running so slow, idk if i will be able to even share...
<pookie_> jove: it is not recommended.
<jove> pookie, how do you do ?
<codygman> ok cool, I was doing ./$filename.bin, but I overlooked changing the permissions.
<Klevi> ChogyDan, Skype only sees pulseaudio as a selectable input/output source..
<pookie_> good.
<ZykoticK9> djbeenie_, no idea, it has something to do with your graphics card drivers
<trevor> how can i fix the notification bubbles from being 1/4 of the way down my screen instead of below the panel
<iDope> it won't have anything to do with internet... but you would need to have either samba or ssh installed
<SkyRawk> #ubuntu-br
 * Klevi has the same question as trevor
<jove> pookie? any suggestion ?
<pookie_> codygman: again, .bin is more likely to be a firmware, or BIOS upgrade.
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<iDope> because it would probably take ages to install them with your slow internet
<peleg> I don't know what to do. I have tried to change a partition size, and it said it might take long; though, 40 minutes passed and it is still on 0%, and it doesn't make any harddrive noises. Should I force reboot?
<POC|Farmer> EzeQL: im always inspiring by my mere presence
<iDope> i guess ssh can still be done its less than 1 MB
<ZykoticK9> trevor, i've seen patches to try and fix that - but the best thing would be to ignore it.  Good luck man.
<CogitoErgoSam> trevor:  I'll dig around since I'm not sure offhand, but there might be something for that in gconf-editor
<pookie_> jove: hit alt h2 and run gksudo apt-get install firefox
<codygman> yes pookie_, I remember reflashing my router with .bin's and such.
<GleasonGrails> Anyone have a good way of integrating compiz and fullscreen virtualbox without taking the keyboard focus off the virtualbox
<EzeQL> POC|Farmer , wrong times pressed tab :)
<ChogyDan> Klevi: try to configure your sound through the sound icon, maybe there is something misset there
<Agrajag-> g'day, using 10.04, in google chrome, when i visit certain pages, my whole monitor brightness changes (very bright, everything goes blurry). didn't happen in 9.10. only happens when i go to some websites - very strange - anyone know what might be causing this?
<POC|Farmer> :D
<GleasonGrails> so like I can still do ctrl Alt arrow
<POC|Farmer> thats karma
<pookie_> codygman: if you do file file.bin
<ChogyDan> pookie_: a bin is just something you execute.  I would look for a readme, as executing it can do who knows what to your system.
<pookie_> it should tell you what it is...
<pookie_> ChogyDan: it can be.
<ChogyDan> oops, codygman ^  what I said
<FAJ> iDope: on another note, my sisters computer says that it cannot lock directory for update... i have absolutely NO updating occuring, help?
<jove> pookie, not working
<Klevi> ChogyDan, everything looks good there.. Reinstall Skype?
<cmpsalvestrini> FAJ: Do you have any instnces of Synaptic running?
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<pookie_> jove: goto Application, Ubuntu Software and search for firefox
<FAJ> cmpsalvestrini: not that i saw at all.
<iDope> FAJ: Update Manager is probably running. Or synaptic is running.. (even if there is no update running synaptic acquires the lock)
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  Or any other apt-get or aptitude processes running in a console
<Klevi> Guest31920, try to reset your router?
<joel_> anyone help me with mod_pywebsocket?
<pookie_> jove almost everything you need will already be included in ubuntu.
<FAJ> CogitoErgoSam: iDope not that i saw... how can i ensure these are off?
<pookie_> joel_: I dont think this is the place to ask.
<iDope> in the terminal ps aux | grep synaptic and ps aux | grep apt
<jrib> joel_: just ask your question, though if it's apache specific you should try their channel
<iDope> both should show nothing
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  idope beat me to it
<joel_> pookie_ lol i thought i was in #apache
<pookie_> joel_: :>
<Guest31920> Klevi yes
<Klevi> joel_, happens allot..
<jrib> joel_: you mean #httpd I hope
<cmpsalvestrini> FAJ: Try restarting your box, that should reser all updates
<ZykoticK9> pookie_, just an FYI but your direction to jove "hit alt h2 and run gksudo apt-get install firefox" wouldn't work, the "gksudo apt-get.." will fail, it needs to run a terminal for apt-get to work.
<cmpsalvestrini> *reset
<Guest31920> Klevi all my other computers can connect but there wiindows also my phone can aswell
<Klevi> Guest22032, try restarting your computer, i assume as well?
<iDope> cmpsalvestrini: thats SO windoze like :P
<ChogyDan> Klevi: what device is selected in gstreamer-properties?
<iDope> but cmpsalvestrini has a point.. its the most common solution to so many problems :)
<pookie_> ZykoticK9: I was trying to short cut it :>
<pookie_> ZykoticK9: thanks :>
<Klevi> Guest22032, disable your phones wifi and try again with your laptop. Sometimes they interfere
<FAJ> iDope:  ah killed synaptic, nw updateing
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  A problem that can occur sometimes is that if the computer gets shut off or interrupted in the middle of doing package management stuff that involves dpkg (so Software Center, Synaptic, apt-get or aptitude) it can lock the dpkg files
<hiexpo> i watched avatar again last night and those are some rally big smurfs
<FAJ> iDope: however still having majoooor problems on the rt2870 wireless
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  Sounds like that isn't your prob though.  Glad its working now.
<bazhang> !ot > hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<iDope> FAJ: hmmm where was I on that... need to run some sort of local bandwidth tests...
<FAJ> CogitoErgoSam: well it's 'updating... so we will see"  iDope i am seeing many more 'fails' than hit and done on dl package information...  on the rt2870
<ChogyDan> Klevi: I have the same problem as you actually, and I JUST FIXED IT  :p
<FAJ> iDope: yah.  and i can't get internet open....
<pookie_> ZykoticK9: gksudo gnome-terminal -c apt-get install firefox
<pookie_> :>
<pookie_> err
<pookie_> -e
<Klevi> rofl how did you ChogyDan
<pookie_> anyway
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  If that locking problem I mentioned was present, it wouldn't have let you start updating at all.  So you're fine in that regard.
<FloodBot1> pookie_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arpa> Hey, I installed postfix + SASL on my ubuntu box, getting emails works 100%, sending out emails does not work. i'm getting "554 5.7.1 - Relay access denied". Any ideas what the problem could be? (main.cf = http://pastebin.com/uEzkMWjN). Thanks!
<FAJ> CogitoErgoSam: now we just have to see if it will update.....
<iDope> its 3:30 AM in my part of the world.. I can't think of a way to check transfer speeds between two nodes if none have sshd or samba installed
<hiexpo> bazhang,  - i know :)
<ChogyDan> Klevi: go to the sound preferences > input, and make sure the proper device is selected.  You should see varience on the input levels
<ZykoticK9> pookey, nice :)  yup with -e it would work!
<iDope> anyone?
<cmpsalvestrini> iDope: I know, but it does work sometimes
<Guest31920> Klevi, yes I have
<pookie_> I'm becoming very frustrated with ubuntu =/
<enriq> where in the file tree are iso mounted by gnome?
<iDope> cmpsalvestrini: agreed.. totally
<ZykoticK9> pookie_, see above
<unsure> enriq, somewhere in nautilus?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - how it goes there?
<pookie_> does anything ever work out of the box? Other than the basic desktop.
<Klevi> Guest22032, A bit beyond me sadly, without being there myself to t/s it.
<CogitoErgoSam> enriq:  Most external media gets mounted in /media/
<FAJ> iDope: working on trying to get onto my laptop from my desktop... but currently b/c i don't have samba i don't think it's enabled.  pretty sure i have ssh however.
<pookie_> ZykoticK9: see what sorry?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: heya
<iDope> ok...
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<FAJ> iDope: yes i do, but currently ports not enabled for ssh....
<FAJ> wait...
<FAJ> maybe it is.
<pookie_> ZykoticK9: this is connected to my TV...its hard to read.
<ChogyDan> pookie_: yeah, that's a problem.  It just takes so much darn testing to get everything right
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  Samba works well enough for movin files around, but if you want to connect from outside your lan (ie, from a cafe, airport, etc) I would recommend sticking to SSH
<Sylphid> iDope, netcat
<Scouris> Guest31920, does your wireless router have MAC security activated? Where it allows/denies access based on your MAC address?
<Sylphid> iDope, http://deice.daug.net/netcat_speed.html
<FAJ> CogitoErgoSam: samba isn't enabled by default?
<Klevi> ChogyDan, i have only one input avail
<pookie_> ChogyDan: Microsoft VPN connections haven't worked since version 8.....I have battled the same problem every install.
<CogitoErgoSam> FAJ:  I honestly don't remember if I had to install it, its been a while
<Klevi> it is selected already ( ChogyDan  )
<Guest31920> Scouris nope when I dual boot on this rig I connect fine to my network on vista
<pookie_> failed grub2 install after uprading from version 9
<FAJ> CogitoErgoSam:  i don't think the repoes are working here...
<iDope> FAJ: Can you follow this: http://deice.daug.net/netcat_speed.html?
<ChogyDan> Klevi: really?  I have 2, one for my mobo, one for my webcam
<FAJ> iDope:  that's a lot.... a little over my head?
<Klevi> ChogyDan, its NBR im on, running 10.4
<quietone> How do I get my external monitor back? It was there a few hours ago. Then I disconnected and reinserted HDMI cable and monitor gone. Reboot and still not there.
<ChogyDan> Klevi: are you getting readings on Input Level?
<Klevi> ChogyDan, nope
<ChogyDan> pookie_: is there a bug report?
<johnny_buffalo> Have a problem that occured after changing DVD drive. Drive no longer mounts. Device is recognized in Dmesg, but has no listing (dev/sr0)
<pookie_> ChogyDan: 6 million of them?
<ChogyDan> Klevi: then I don't know.  Might be a bug
<arpa> Hey, I installed postfix + SASL on my ubuntu box, getting emails works 100%, sending out emails does not work. i'm getting "554 5.7.1 - Relay access denied". Any ideas what the problem could be? (main.cf = http://pastebin.com/uEzkMWjN). Thanks!
<pookie_> ChogyDan: Cisco VPN also doesn't work.
<iDope> FAJ: hmmm thought so.. its outdated as far as the commandline options go too
<pookie_> requires tuning kernel paramters...using applications other than the network-manager
<pookie_> VPN = EPIC fail in ubuntu.
<unsure> what is epic??
<Klevi> ChogyDan, will reinstall skype anyway and see if itll let me choose a default sound driver other than Pulse
<EzeQL> pookie_ I dont know how to fix this :( , i've added the service with this line service resman start
<unsure> Klevi wait
<_Ba_> how do I install flash player for ubuntu 64 lucid ?
<ChogyDan> Klevi: you probably have to get it working in the sound prefs though
<FAJ> iDope: my repoes aren't establishing here...... somethings seriously up with the wifi...
<pookie_> EzeQL: gksudo gnome-terminal -e service resman start
<iDope> FAJ: try this aptitude install ssh. Does it say its already installed or does it say it will have to download and install something?
<Klevi> ChogyDan, Probably. Unsure, what is it?
<IdleOne> _Ba_: install flashplugin-installer
<unsure> Klevi, skype, edit, preferences, (aka tools options) audio section, the available ones should be listed there
<EzeQL> why gksudo instead sudo
<iDope> well its either your wifi or your internet connection... we just need to find out which one it is.
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<EzeQL> i am working on a console based Ubuntu
<FAJ> iDope:  ssh is installed already.  tried to install something.... didn't work.
<pookie_> _Ba_: goto the software center under applications. (if you are running version 10 it should be very obvious in the menu)
<FAJ> "something seriously wicked happened resolving..."
<phoenix_srv> anybody else finding grub2 really slow on ubuntu 10.04?
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<unsure> phoenix_srv, no, your specs?
<pookie_> so ya, as usual..nobody helps with my problem :p
<unsure> pookie_, what is your issue again?
<Klevi> Unsure, that was the first thing i looked for lol ive tried gstreamer-properties and it works there under pulse audio which skype has selected and is the only choice there. I get incoming/outgoing video but only incoming audio. the party im talking with hears only a highpitch whine from me
 * pookie_ deletes ubuntu. It's USELESS if I can't get this tv tuner working.
<iDope> FAJ: then try this from your desktop "scp /boot/initrd.img* <yourusername>@<your-laptops-ip>:/tmp "
<unsure> pookie_, tv tuner? its model / specs?
<pookie_> unsure: Hauppauge 1250 tv tuner, drivers loaded. /dev/dvb/adapter0 exists.
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<ChogyDan> Klevi: another option is to just use gtalk from google
<iDope> it should ask you for your laptop username's password. And then it will transfer the file.. and show the speed tooo
<pookie_> thats as far as I get.
<hiexpo> pookey,  - :)
<phoenix_srv> unsure: 4GB DDR2-800, 2.2Ghz pentium dual core, 512MB 4500 series GPU
<johnny_buffalo> I would check if the TV card is support prior to using it in linux
<phoenix_srv> it's not a terribly slow/old system
<phoenix_srv> and grub from ubuntu 9.10 was fine
<hiexpo> oops
<Klevi> ChogyDan, Id rather not switch from skype... as thats my phone service other than my cellphone
<iDope> if its anything slower than 800 KB/s.. then its definitely your wifi which is causing the problem
<pookie_> no channels can be found on the device...
<Sylphid> iDope, scp requires ssh which was unavailable as i recall
<phoenix_srv> but the new one, it's really slow getting to ubuntu (though once it reaches there, it boots within around 3 seconds), and it hangs and never gets to windows 7
<hiexpo> pookie_,   - :)
<pookie_> no singal via mythtv
<pookie_> hiexpo: :>
<chx> hi. since i upped to lucid, X does not register mouse clicks any more :(
<iDope> Sylphid:  well FAJ claims its there..
<FAJ> iDope: connection refused.... but i dont think i am set up for ssh to laptop
<chx> i can run xev switch to the window with keyboard, nada
<johnny_buffalo> Klevi skype works nicely in xubuntu with a standard headset (non-usb)
<iDope> hmmm FAJ then you don't have sshd (the server) installed
<chx> tried unplugging mouse, replugging, tried the trackpoint in the laptop, nada
<blbrown> I have "turn off display in 30 minutes" enabled but the display does not turn off.  This is with my recent upgrade to Lucid Lynx
<chx> Intel 4500MHD chip
<iDope> btw the desktop also has internet right?
<Sylphid> iDope, is the concern upload or download
<FAJ> iDope:  install ssh now
<pookie_> unsure: I've tried EVERYTHING. even stuff that makes absolutely no sense. lol
<Klevi> johnny_buffalo, am using NBR... everything is built into this laptop
<FAJ> iDope: well yes,,,,, it says it has internet... but i cannot get onto internet, or update packages
<FAJ> iDope: same thing, even after ssh installed, no route to host.
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<iDope> Sylphid: his internet is painfully slow for some odd reason.. and he thinks its related to ubuntu 10.04
<unsure> pookie_, rebooting doesnt help either?
<pookie_> FAJ sounds like an MTU problem.
<pookie_> cal your ISP ?
<pookie_> unsure: no.
<FAJ> pookie_: sound greek to me ;)
<Sylphid> FAJ, what type of service do you have?
<FAJ> Sylphid: using wifi...?
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<pookie_> FAJ far from. :) But you can imagine i am.
<Sylphid> FAJ, is it DSL ... cable... fiber
<iDope> pookie_: he meant he doesn't have the faintest idea what MTU means..
<unsure> pookie_, oh, Hauppauge 1250 tv tuner, drivers loaded. /dev/dvb/adapter0 exists. The tv tuner does not work even after reboot. ok please hang on
<FAJ> Sylphid: cable.... right now over wifi however.
<FAJ> Sylphid: connected via one computer on 10.04
<haavaros> I made some changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. How do I reload it?
<onetinsoldier> when i use fwbuilder to create a firewall in Lucid Lynx, it crashes when i try to save what i made. so i never get a .fwb file saved, let alone compile and install the firewall script since it's crashing. anyone have any idea? or use fwbuilder and is having the same issue so i know i'm not alone? ;-)
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - wpa supplicant
<iDope> FAJ: but your desktop is connected via wired cable right?
<Sylphid> FAJ, not likely an MTU issue then as they usually only occur on PPP connections
<FAJ> iDope: no
<johnny_buffalo> Klevi skype is aware of issues with ubuntu (emailed them several times). I ended up buying a 2.5mm jack headset and it fixed most of my problems
<iDope> FAJ: that has a wifi card too?
<test34> Guest31920, System - Administration - Log file viewer might help you
<pookie_> ya
<pookie_> it its cable, chances are its not that.
<FAJ> iDope: yes,  usb wifi  rt2870 driver.
<WebDawg> How do I start a script detached?
<Sylphid> FAJ, could be dns.... try the following "time nslookup google.com"
<Klevi> johnny_buffalo, i saw your PM
<johnny_buffalo> opps
<pookie_> FAJ, do sudo route | grep default
<FAJ> Sylphid: nslookup not installed
<haavaros> I made some changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf. Do I have to reboot to active the changes?
<Sylphid> odd
<pookie_> err
<pookie_> you don't need to be root.
<pookie_> route |grep default should do it.
<cmpsalvestrini> FAJ: erk, seems like there's something fubar'd
<IdleOne> pookie_: this post seems to have got your card working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234274
<FAJ> pookie_:   default:  192.168.1.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 wlan0
<chookie> UGGGHHH SON
<pookie_> FAJ do traceroute google.com
<Sylphid> FAJ, try "mtr google.com" and let me know what the largest jump is
<pookie_> is the first hop 192.168.1.1 ?
<FAJ> pookie_:  not installed
<MarcWeber> WHich package contains the -lpg postgresql libraries?
<dankus> hey guys, why when you release the ppc64/ps3 versions of ubuntu.....why still use kboot when its been a known bug since 9.10
<Sylphid> FAJ, under the avg column
<iDope> FAJ: nslookup and traceroute are there by default in almost ALL ubuntu distros
<FAJ> Sylphid: its still workingggg.......
<Guest31920> No duh wpa supplicant you wanna elaborate?
<Sylphid> FAJ, it will keep going till you tell it to stop
<pookie_> IdleOne: I tried. it doesn't compile. and after extensive reading....
<Sylphid> FAJ, ctrl+c will stop it
<pookie_> it is not required...
<jimerickson> my upgrade boots to a black screen. nvidia 9800 gtx. any takers??
<Sylphid> FAJ, but what is the largest before you do
<FAJ> Sylphid: it said no such file or directory.
<dankus> ;/
<pookie_> 2.6.32 kernel includes the driver for the hardware IdleOne
<pookie_> dmesg indicates it has loaded without error
<FAJ> to all helping; currently i have two wifi cards in computer;;;;  only one is showing up, the rt2870 is the one i want to use/ showing up
<pookie_> ./dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 exists.
<phoenix_srv> jimerickson: what sort of black screen?
<phoenix_srv> and where does it get too before that?
<pookie_> IdleOne: actually, if you read the rest of that post...someone makes note of that.
<cmpsalvestrini> jimerickson: something similar happened to me with an ATI driver, logging to a text console and editing the xorg config to use "nv" driver and then reinstalling the proprietary nvidia driver may do the trick.
<pookie_> IdleOne: the drivers/firmware are in place. the /dev entries exist. But i get absolutely nothing when i do a channel scan, either via mythtv or using the command line dvb tools.
<FAJ> Sylphid: same thing for http://www.google.com
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<dankus> damn son, no more support for the ps3 port?
<phoenix_srv> Guest31920: a number of people have attempted to help you with that justb efore
<phoenix_srv> Guest31920: done spam
<phoenix_srv> dont*
<jimerickson> when i try to log into a text console i am presnted with black screen with white dots.
<Sylphid> FAJ, ping -c5 192.168.1.1      what is the average time?
<hiexpo> !spam
<Guest31920> Hey can someone help me connect to my wpa2 network? I have the correct key and it connects to my network and gets stuck at the 2 dots and a line circling around them
<cmpsalvestrini> jikerickson: ... darn, sucks.
<pookie_> is everyone ready for 6am tonight? Your internetz are going down :>
<FAJ> Sylphid: reooting now. sorry.   interesting b/c update goes fine on laptop (also 10.04)
<AbuMaia> why is it that when logging in, when you input the correct password it immediately continues the login process, but when you input the wrong password it sits there thinking about it for several seconds before complaining about the bad password?  If it can recognize a correct password immediately, why can't it recognize a bad password equally as quickly?
<test34> ./kick Guest31920
<phoenix_srv> AbuMaia: may be to prevent "brute force" attacks
<pookie_> AbuMaia: its to prevent bruteforcing. to delay the login attempts.
<Guest31920> ?
<cmpsalvestrini> guest31920: your card probably does not support wpa2, try installing an ndiswrapper driver for it
<Guest31920> Cmp
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - relax if someone can help they will ok
<Guest31920> It does vista let's me connect
<ChogyDan> AbuMaia: it also prevents timing attacks
<onetinsoldier> when i use fwbuilder to create a firewall in Lucid Lynx, it crashes when i try to save what i made. so i never get a .fwb file saved, let alone compile and install the firewall script since it's crashing. anyone have any idea? or use fwbuilder and is having the same issue so i know i'm not alone? ;-)
<cmpsalvestrini> Guest31920: probably the linux driver for your card does not support wpa2, try using ndis2wrapper
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - this is not windows vista don't compare
<AbuMaia> phonenix_srv, pookie_, ChogyDan:  thanks, I never thought of those possibilites.
<CogitoErgoSam> onetinsoldier:  I'm not too familiar with fwbuilder, but ubuntu comes with a firewall app already called ufw for "uncomplicated firewall".  There's also a simple gui front-end available called gufw
<martianixor> hi
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<johnny_buffalo> does anyone have any knowledge with swapping cd drives and it doesn't work after?
<Guest31920> Hiexpo obviously I'm proving my card supports wpa2
<Streetboys> how to install my video card
<onetinsoldier> CogitoErgoSam: roger. i might go ahead and use that for now. but fwbuilder is awesome :)
<Streetboys> nvidia 256 vga
<Streetboys> agp rather
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - in vista
<Streetboys> linux1
<linuxgecko> thanks to some helpful people in here,  i have lucid lynx now installed!  next battle, how do i "fix" the maximize/minimize/close buttons location?
<Guest31920> Hiexpo the chipset does not change
<CogitoErgoSam> If anyone knows a good ufw tutorial, I'd love to save a copy
<CogitoErgoSam> could help onetinsoldier if he tries ufw too
<TheNiKe> Streetboys, go to System - Administration - Hardrive Drivers
<bazhang> !controls > linuxgecko
<ubottu> linuxgecko, please see my private message
<FAJ> Sylphid: any ideas?
<martianixor> linuxgecko: didn't no it's something needs fixing :D
<cmpsalvestrini> Guest31920: try reinstalling networkmanager
<FAJ> Sylphid: right now it is not recognizing the flash drive i was using to transfer packages for upgrade....
<Guest31920> I can't put ndis2wrapper on as I don't have internet...anyone have a tut on manually connecting to wpa networks
<TommyThaGun> linuxgecko,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475 explains the proper way to change it
<Sereph> why does flash audio stop working after a while and require the comptuer to be rebooted
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - no the chipset is always the same but the support is not just because it works in vista does not mean it works in linux
<Guest31920> Cmp, I can connect to it if I make my network unsecured
<Guest31920> Does that still mean I should reinstall
<TommyThaGun> linuxgecko, that page also explains the reason for the change in the first place
<pink_panther> hi
<martianixor> guys if the gvfsd-metadata prolonged 100% CPU usage is still present after upgrading to 10.04, that would be me or it's still an issue?
<dapimp53> Ok I am completely stumped. I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNewClamAVSpamAssassin to setup my email server. If I am logged in to the server I can get the email but when I use IMAP or POP3 from my windows box on a different network, it never shows me a new email. How can I get the email to sync with my inbox
<cmpsalvestrini> Guest31920: therefore, the linux driver for your card does not have wpa support yet.
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - if u put your card and version and chipset people might like myself know more about why it is not working in linux
<Streetboys> i forgot my administrative password what should i do
<jrib> !password | Streetboys
<ubottu> Streetboys: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, check what you have starting on startup
<pookie_> Streetboys: you can change the password by booting into single usermode.
<Streetboys> what is single user mode how do i go there
<jrib> Streetboys: please read the first link ubottu gave you
<pookie_> Streetboys: google will help you.
<jimerickson> thanks anyway guys
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: anything specific to look for?
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: and thanks for the reply by the way :-)
<SealedWithAKiss> Whenever I attempt to install a new package I receive this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xn9gfKH0   -  Does anybody know what's up?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I had the same issue and it was a laptop app and it was on my desktop
<Guest31920> Cmp I have connected before, just in a different usb port and different bios version and wrtusb54g linksys I think its made by ralink
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, it ran 1 core up to 100%
<FAJ> can anyone tell me how to install packages via cd???
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, I am supposing there might be something using it on startup that shouldnt be
<Streetboys> how do i go to single user mode
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: well, it kept switching between the cores 100% each for some period of time then somehow stop, I remember reading that it was an issue with the number of files within a certain directory
<jrib> Streetboys: why are you ignoring what I tell you?
<hiexpo> wrt items are all by linksys
<EzeQL> anybody using SoX - Sound eXchange ?
<Guest31920> Hiexpo I know I'm talking about the manafactuer not the brand name
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: So I simply moved the rubbish from the Desktop to a subdir, gvfsd-metadata started to behave and be nice to the cores
<Sylphid> FAJ, is this a new install or upgrade?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, I am not sure about that but I had the same issue however it was another app using it on start up and I couldnt kill it so I had to install boot manager and kill the apps until I found it
<pukeko> Wireless bridge question... does the card have to be in either Ad-Hoc or Master mode fore the bridge to work ?
<Las1> is there any known issue with Ubuntu 9.x and missing/dropped keystrokes?
<FAJ> Sylphid: well i installed wicd,,, ,but now it's broken, so trying to reinstall network-manager via disc.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, aha then my advice might be useless =/
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: but still whenever I try to move something files around CPU usage rises
<SealedWithAKiss> Whenever I attempt to install a new package I receive this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xn9gfKH0   -  Does anybody know what's up?
<neverblue> Las1: when running in a virtual machine ?
<draginx> why am i getting bash: add-apt-repository: command not found ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, did you try the forum?
<Las1> neverblue: no, normal install
<Las1> neverblue: just started recently
<neverblue> draginx: do you want to add to /etc/apt/sources.list instead ?
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: for sure, my guess was that the forum was where I found the number of files note
<gizmobay> If I logout, I get a black screen. Anyone know how to fix?
<hiexpo> Guest31920,  - wrtusb54g is made by linksys now wrtusb54g what ver. # the chipset set is ?
<draginx> neverblue, i just want my ubuntu machine to check on this PPA...
<dominicdinada> what do i need installed for the remote desktop server - client
<dominicdinada> !server
<CogitoErgoSam> gizmobay:  Do you get the GDM login screen when booting up?
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04). For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, sounds like we had different issues sorry I couldnt help...
<gizmobay> yes, when booting
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: actually I'll check startup as well ...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<gizmobay> no when logging out
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: No on the contrary thanks for replying :-)
<gizmobay> have to ssh in and sudo reboot
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, I used boot manager so I could kill them at the time I removed them so I could watch the cpu
<andres_> which tool do you recommend nagios or wireshark
<U-b-u-n-t-u> martianixor, I wish you luck
<pookie_> andres_: they both serve very different purposes. depends on what you are trying to do.
<SealedWithAKiss> Whenever I attempt to install a new package I receive this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xn9gfKH0   -  Does anybody know what's up?
<FoxWolf> hmm, im bored. are there any apps that i should download for linux?
<CogitoErgoSam> gizmobay:  I'm not sure if its the "right" way to fix it, but you could probably add something to /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default   -  its the script that runs when a user ends a session
<FoxWolf> ubuntu*
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: do you want fglrx installed?
<Streetboys> ok thanksss
<Streetboys> problem solve
<CogitoErgoSam> gizmobay:  you'd probably have to restart gdm for it to take effect, which would restart your session
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, nopeee the Vidalia bundle.
<ridz16> hey yall
<fausto> Anyone knows how can I install the wifi driver (b43) without an internet connection? The "hardware drivers" gui doesn't offers any offline option.
<ghost_> my s video on tv is black and white how do I change it to color?
<FoxWolf> fausto, use an ethernet
<gdfuego> hey folks, do you know if anyone else is experiencing soft lockups after an upgrade to lucid?
<ridz16> i got a question, any linux expert here?
<FAJ> Sylphid: when i try and update it always stays stuck on 'waiting of headers'
<haavaros> I'm using xfce, and haven't even got gnome,  so why does update manager suggest gnome-relevant updates, and how do I disable it?
<gizmobay> what should I add?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: vidalia?  I dunno, but you may get it working by removing fglrx.prerm
<andres_> i have a little doubt, because i want to check the packets in my laptop but i do not have enough knowledge about it
<fausto> FoxWolf: I don't have ethernet
<ridz16> i got a question, any linux expert here?
<un214> try also removing and reinstalling xorg-driver-fglrx
<haavaros> !ask | ridz16
<ubottu> ridz16: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FoxWolf> fausto, you should get one they are really cheap
<un214> SealedWithAKiss: try also removing and reinstalling xorg-driver-fglrx
<FoxWolf> also
<hiexpo> ghost_, we need to know what wireless card and the model and version of it
<pookie_> andres_: then wireshark should be used.
<peleg> I have started a fresh install (from cd), again, this time without playing with partitions. For 20 minutes (+/-) now it is on 0% on "removing conflicting operating system files..." - do you think it is ok? Should I worry / do something? It doesn't look like it is going somewhere...
<Sylphid> FAJ, im trying to find a reference but i dont believe installing wicd removes network manager
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: with 9.10 I tried to replace Nautilus with pcmanfm it was very light weight, that was when I could kill nautilus now I'm unable to even kill nautilus and gvfsd-metadata, that got me interested to figure out why is that behaviour is present in the first place
<gdfuego> It has been working great on my laptops, but I upgraded my server and now it locks up on boot with "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s!"
<pookie_> andres_: nagios will not analyze the payload of the packets.
<FoxWolf> fausto, if you have a router you have internet, just borrow it for a little bit (unless you have ADSL)
<FAJ> Sylphid: yes... yes it does.
<FAJ> they cannot exist together....
<ChogyDan> FoxWolf: http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2010/04/ubuntu-1004-post-install-guide-what-to.html
<FAJ> Sylphid: ergo nm got removed... by me.
<fausto> FoxWolf: the problem is my router's ehternet port is broken
<Sylphid> FAJ, im pretty sure that uninstalling wicd and rebooting reinstates nm
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: but anyway ... :-) good luck for you too
<dominicdinada> !virbr
<FoxWolf> fausto, do you have adsl or cable
<FoxWolf> thanks ChogyDan
<Sylphid> FAJ, i know they cannot run simultaniously but I believe they both can be installed
<fausto> FoxWolf: adsl
<ridz16> on the GRUB screen I pick which one I should load, then I pick either window 7 or Ubuntu 10, after that I see a black screen with "I" on it blinking, it does that for like... 10-15 seconds, how do I remove it so when I pick ubuntu or win7 to load it goes to the log in screen?
<ghost_> i have dsl
<FAJ> Sylphid: i installed nm
<FAJ> *uninstalled
<Sylphid> FAJ, check by running apt-cache showpkg nm-applet
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: oops, fglrx.postrm
<andres_> really, ok i am goint to download it
<FAJ> Sylphid: unable to locate
<FoxWolf> fausto, you are telling me all 4 of the ports on the ADSL are broken?
<djbeenie_> hey guys how do I play wmv files?
<djbeenie_> I have vlc installed
<martianixor> U-b-u-n-t-u: Oh do you think it might be "user folders update"?
<CogitoErgoSam> ridz:  send me a PM and I'll help you with that grub setting
<n06> is there a way to repair the EFI after installing GRUB to /dev/sda on an apple?
<pookie_> djbeenie_: if you use the gnome/ubuntu provided media player it will prompt you to install the correct codec.
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, it's only been giving me this error since I upgraded to 10.04
<Sylphid> FAJ, oop sorry told you the wrong package name
<SealedWithAKiss> ChogyDan, where can I find fglrx.postrm ?
<Sylphid> FAJ, apt-cache showpkg network-manager-gnome
<haavaros> I'm using xfce, and haven't even got gnome,  so why does update manager suggest gnome-relevant updates, and how do I disable it?
<fausto> FoxWolf: belive me, ethernet is not an option (at least not an easy one). So there is no way of intalling the wifi driver offline?
<djbeenie_> pookie_, it said it couldnt find one
<CogitoErgoSam> dejbeenie:  The best way to get the different codecs is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras from the software center, synaptic, or command line
<hiexpo> if anyone needs to know why wifi does not work we can answer your ? but we need to know what brand model number and the version of it to make it work every card has a differant chipset in it
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: /var/cache/dpkg/info maybe?
<CogitoErgoSam> dejbeenie:  that will get you the whole package of diff codecs
<FAJ> Sylphid:  what am i lookin for?
<ChogyDan> SealedWithAKiss: try using locate
<FoxWolf> fausto, do you have any other device that can connect to the internet?
<FoxWolf> and fausto how are you on the internet now?
<NerdsMcGee> Can someone help me configure grub to boot Windows 7 on my Macbook?
<Sylphid> FAJ, hmm i thought it showed if it was installed in there
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ridz16> sam how do I pm you
<CogitoErgoSam> here I'll start it
<hiexpo> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Sylphid> FAJ, dpkg show network-manager-gnome
<NerdsMcGee> hiexpo: But EFI is a different beast :(
<Sylphid> FAJ, if it starts with ii then its installed
<peleg> Anyone? Should I wait and wait and wait? Come back in half an hour? Or should I reboot, and try something else? Please, I just can't install that OS, I can't see why...
<FAJ> Sylphid: both have cc
<FAJ> cs
<crazy6> cflow didn't install correctly and I can't correct the error reported by apt
<FAJ> under sudo aptitude search network-manager
<hiexpo> NerdsMcGee, yep  and understanding it is to
<djbeenie_> I have am on the current ubuntu-restricted-extras, I get error video/x-asf-unkonw decoder plugin which is not installed
<Sylphid> FAJ, ok looks like its not installed then
<Roasted> if I change the tags to music in rhythmbox, does that change the actual ID tags of each individual file?
<crazy6> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FAJ> Sylphid: is it possible to install via the cd???
<fausto> FoxWolf: I'm using wifi now. But I want to do a clean lucid install and for this I need a way of installing the wifi driver later
<CogitoErgoSam> ridz16:  I started a PM with ya
<pookie_> djbeenie_: have you played this file before?
<djbeenie_> pookie, i have in windows, not in linux
<FoxWolf> fausto, create a partition, and download the drivers to that partition, then when you do a clean install you can access the file you downloaded
<Sylphid> FAJ, yes but i dont know the deb config line off the top of my head
<FoxWolf> or fausto you can have a dual boot
<juanca> I'm trying sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup but i get sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup, can anyone help me?
<airtonix> fausto, /home on a seperate partition makes reinstalls easy and clean.
<fausto> FoxWolf: but I don't know what I need to download, the "hardware drivers" gui doesn't specify what I need
<fausto> airtonix: I already have home on a separate partition
<FoxWolf> fausto, what are you using? a laptop or a netbook? and what is thename of your wifi device?
<airtonix> fausto, also. for this scenario just download the ndissrapper debs then grab the windows drivers for your wifi card
<mj8741> Hi everyone.  with Ubuntu 10.04 - after clicking install without trying - just blank screen.  Graphic is nvidia geforce 6150 le
<airtonix> fausto, ndiswrapper*
<fausto> airtonix: I don't want to use nsdiswraper, the opensource b43 driver is better
<hiexpo> 1ndiswrapper \ fausto
<CogitoErgoSam> mj8741:  Installing from a cd?
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcGee: update-grub should pick up Windows automatically, unless you installed the EFI version of windows.
<airtonix> fausto, its also more difficult to manually obtain all the bits for
<mj8741> cd install - yes
<fausto> FoxWolf: the device is a broadcom, it uses the open source b43 driver, but needs a proprietary firmware
<NerdsMcGee> Jordan_U: I ran os-prober, and it found it, but how do I edit the menu? Apparently I'm not supposed to edit grub.cfg?
<CogitoErgoSam> mj8741:  Before you burned the cd did you check the md5 to make sure it verified?
<FoxWolf> fausto, wouldnt know then
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcGee: Just run "sudo update-grub"
<airtonix> fausto, when you are reinstalled and running again then you can remove the ndis drivers and instal b43 again
<hiexpo> oh geez
<NerdsMcGee> Jordan_U: No, I did that, I mean customize the entries.
<mj8741> cd checked - yes, is fine
<airtonix> fausto, give output of lspci -nn | grep Broadcom
<mj8741> all previous ver of ubuntu worked fine
<hiexpo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fausto> airtonix: Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 01)
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcGee: You can add custom entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but a windows entry should already exist. Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<crazy6> where is the file that contains the list of installed packages? I am just going to try and remove it from there manually
<airtonix> fausto, is this a netbook ? does the wifi card also have intergrated bluetooth ?
<Roasted> if I change the tags to music in rhythmbox, does that change the actual ID tags of each individual file?
<onetinsoldier> crazy6: if you remove it, dpkg won't function
<fausto> airtonix: it is a laptop, and no it doesn't have bluetoth
<NerdsMcGee> Jordan_U: One second please.
<godstar> Anyone here have issues where LL 64 periodically logs you out?
<ChogyDan> crazy6: can you pastebin the whole error?
<zee> does anyone have any idea how to set up 2 finger scrolling in ubuntu?
<zee> i have a dell mini 10v
<onetinsoldier> crazy6: if you remove it, dpkg won't function, but i think the file your looking for is /var/lib/dpkg/status
<iflema> fausto all you need. to install bcm4312, both b43-fwcutter and b43/STA, is on the install cd.......
<CogitoErgoSam> zee:  System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad tab
<ChogyDan> crazy6: you don't need to edit that, just remove the offending script
<airtonix> iflema, its actually not everything you need.
<shishire> What's the best way to report a bug marked in launchpad as fixed, but which is still showing symptoms of the same bug?
<zee> yeah but the 2 finger scroll is greyed out?
<iflema> airtonix explain?
 * airtonix has a broadcom card too.
<Sylphid> FAJ, per the wiki "The new desktop-cd has no deb packages on it anymore so this works for the alternative-install-cd only. This makes this feature less important, but it should still be provided. "
<gantrixx> is the httpd.conf file for apache2 supposed to be a zero length file?
<hiexpo> !fixed
<ubottu> It's fixed!
<crazy6> http://pastebin.com/EwG1iLH2
<Chandler243> Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10 i386 to my 300 gb hard drive, it is undetected in the installer, but everything else does (Pamplist, GTprated, etc...)
<fausto> iflema, I don't think so, when I tried enabeling on the "hardware drivres" gui it tried to download something and failed
<airtonix> iflema, runnign those debs causes it to head off to the internet somewhere obscure to get yet more files.
<quietone> can anyone explain why when I booted recovery mode to root my HDMI output started working? Previously, a 'normal' reboot would not get it working.
<iflema> fausto you need to add the install media as a package source first
<mj8741> I've tried all versions of the buntu's 10.04 - all blank screen after selecting try without installing - any ideas?
<Se7en> I need some personal help here any volunteers ?
<ChogyDan> crazy6: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/cflow.prerm
<fausto> iflema, I'll try that, thanks
<Sylphid> FAJ, does the live cd run as expected?
<iflema> !broadcom | fausto
<ubottu> fausto: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<haavaros> quietone: I can't explain that, but I have problems with HDMI too
<bazhang> Se7en, just ask the channel
<haavaros> quietone: if you type aplay -l in terminal, what's the output?
<crazy6> ChogyDan: that did it, thanks
<onetinsoldier> mj8741: probably need to know what video card before anyone might have an idea
<hiexpo> sometimes i wish i could not be a nice guy    :) but i must be nice and notcall names
<Chandler243>  Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10 i386 to my 300 gb hard drive, it is undetected in the installer, but everything else does (Pamplist, GTparted, etc...)
<bazhang> hiexpo, stay on topic please
<FAJ> Sylphid: yes.
<mj8741> onetinsoldier - nvidia geforce 6150 le
<onetinsoldier> i don't know
<NerdsMcGee> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428005
<onetinsoldier> someone might though
<Chandler243> Hello, I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10 i386 to my 300 gb hard drive, it is undetected in the installer, but everything else does (Pamplist, GTparted, etc...) Can anyone help me?
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcGee: There is already a Vista entry there, does it work?
<quietone> haavaros:  Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog].
<bazhang> Chandler243, sounds like a corrupt iso or bad burn; md5 the iso, reburn at low speed and do the disk integrity check.
<NerdsMcGee> Jordan_U: Yes, but I would like to customize the naming, such as making it Windows 7 like it's supposed to be.
<bazhang> Chandler243, if the problems persist try the alternate cd (install only) text-based
<NerdsMcGee> And enabling themes for grub
<Chandler243> bazhang: Thank you very much! It also gives me an xcuse to use 10.04! haha
<dominicdinada> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<dominicdinada> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<bazhang> dominicdinada, /msg ubottu please
<haavaros> quietone: to me it seems that HDMI isn't detected, I would expect a device named something with "HDMI" to be listed
<quietone> haavaros: what bothers me is that I can't yet get a consistent way to get HDMI to work. Plus Vista would not work today either.
<dankus> heeeey
<dominicdinada> bazhang, sometimes i for the name so i wake him up
<NerdsMcGee> Jordan_U: Also, my OSX entries don't work.
<dankus> anyone know about the ppc version?
<Se7en> bazhang: it's more like a personal favor .
<bazhang> dominicdinada, what?
<dominicdinada> Ill goto the spanish channel next time and wake him up
<Jordan_U> NerdsMcGee: Ok, then copy it (and your OSX entries if you want them) to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and disable os-prober by adding "GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true" to /etc/default/grub
<dominicdinada> the bots name
<quietone> haavaros: It is working right now. At least my wallpaper is showing on the HD TV
<Se7en> cud you you help me
<bazhang> dominicdinada, no.  just /msg ubottu factoid
<airtonix> quietone, i just use nvidia-settigns to turn on hdmi works fine for me /shrug
<Silly> I have a desktop machine with a wireless card. I generally don't have a monitor attached and access this machine through ssh. I want this machine to conect to my appartments wifi internet service automatically.  I can't seem to figure out how to keep the wireless card connected to the network and ignore all other wifi networks.
<shishire> quietone, are you sure you don't have it set as a secondary display? As opposed to mirroring?
<Silly> Every 10 minutes or so the card seems to disconnect (and the network leaves the little menu in network manager) and I have to tell it to reconnect to a hiden network with the wifi network name to get it to reconnect. I have tried setting the allow this network to be accessed from all users but it didn't seem to have any effect that I could see. What should I do?
<jrib> Se7en: if it's an ubuntu support question, just ask it.  Otherwise, you're in the wrong channel :)
<quietone> haavaros: Oops, missed this line - card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
<bazhang> Se7en, ask the channel your question with as many details as possible; if someone knows they will answer
<haavaros> quietone: That's the one I was hoping for
<haavaros> try 'aplay -D plughw:0,3 <anywavfile>.wav
<haavaros> quietone: try 'aplay -D plughw:0,3 <anywavfile>.wav'
<CogitoErgoSam> Silly:  You could write up a script that will connect to it and have it run on startup
<johnny_buffalo> need help with a dvd drive swap i did
<quietone> shishire: I do not normally use mirror.
<bazhang> johnny_buffalo, hardware issue?
<Se7en> well it's something i need to download but my internet lags so bad ..
<Se7en> i need someone to download it for me
<Silly> CogitoErgoSam: What tool do I use to manipulate the wifi connection from teh command line?
<Se7en> and then reupload it again
<bazhang> Se7en, related to ubuntu support somehow?
<CogitoErgoSam> !iwconfig
<CogitoErgoSam> hmm
<Se7en> as I said , personal favour
<rumpsy> Any idea about how to connect remote tty1
<CogitoErgoSam> I think its iwconfig, but I haven't used it via the command line / script before
<CogitoErgoSam> I know its possible though
<bazhang> Se7en, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> !info iwconfig
<ubottu> Package iwconfig does not exist in lucid
<mknarr> rumpsy, are you refering to remote access?
<shishire> quietone, what I meant was that if you're not mirroring, check to see where the secondary is in relation to the primary.  Seeing your wallpaper means that it's getting recognized and set up, but you don't necessarily know how to get to it.
<Se7en> okay then thanx bazhang
<quietone> haavaros: Yes, it is playing out the TV speakers. But, I don't trust that it will work in the future.
<Silly> hmmm
<iflema> johnny_buffalo homework = research master/slave configuration
<onetinsoldier> !iw
<CogitoErgoSam> !iw
<onetinsoldier> !info iw
<ubottu> iw (source: iw): tool for configuring Linux wireless devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.19~ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 33 kB, installed size 128 kB
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<johnny_buffalo> /m iflema it is a scsi drive not an ide
<bazhang> !factoids > CogitoErgoSam
<ubottu> CogitoErgoSam, please see my private message
<rumpsy> mknarr: Actually i want to conect my friend system which is ubuntu hardy we are connected in LAN and i want to use tty1 to install some package in his system
<CogitoErgoSam> From ubuntuforums:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188  "How To: Manual Network Configuration without the need for Network Manager"
<iflema> johnny_buffalo goodone
<Jordan_U> ridz16: Could you run this script and pastebin the output http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ ?
<haavaros> quietone: You have to add that output as your default, by editing /etc/asound.conf, look at the last part of http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6690552&postcount=4
<rumpsy> mknarr: got me?
<quietone> shishire: I see. Yes it is set up the way I want and I am watching and listening to Stephen Fry promote free software
<Symmetryneedsaid> I have a Question on how to Get my Web cam working under Lucid Lynx, It is an old Magicvision USB unit, Device Manager recognizes it as USB Camera (0af9:0011), I cant seem to find any Ubuntu packages for it, And I admit that I am new to Ubuntu. Any Help Would be greatly appreciated.
<crazy6> man, I sure hope someone donates a few million dollars to Canonical so they can get faster package servers...
<quietone> haavaros: that will take care of the video as well?
<bazhang> crazy6, check for a faster mirror , the ones I use are very fast
<Sedated> crazy6, no local mirrors you can use?
<Sedated> my isp has their own unmetered mirrors and i get pretty sweet speeds
<haavaros> quietone: That's for sound, sry, didn't see you have video problems as well
<haavaros> quietone: I guess you have had a look at display settings under system prefs?
<quietone> haavaros: that's Ok. I'm happy to learn how to manage my machines
<crazy6> Sedated: how do I chase down a good local mirror..
<manchot> how to prevent a normal user from running the following malicious command:   :(){ :|:& };:
<GodricBrutus> i cant run gparted. i'm getting this error. can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/gTM07HJ4
<JDSanderson> What is the deal with no xorg.conf?
<dios_mio> manchot, what does that do?
<mae_tae> people, how will i able to access my internal LAN from the outside? what will I do?
<amikrop> Hello, can I use "AppSync for iPhone 3.1" with Ubuntu?
<jrib> manchot: use limits.conf to limit nproc
<quietone> haavaros: the display preferences is always an accurate representation of what ubuntu thinks is available. But, sadly, even when connected to TV is often (well mostly now) fails to see it. I'd like to know a way to force it to see the external monitor.
<Sedated> crazy6, you could google something like "<your isp> ubuntu mirror" for starters, or your state/province
<CogitoErgoSam> crazy6:  You can use the software sources app to find one too
<amabo> how do i refresh the power monitor?
<Sedated> crazy6, universities tend to have large linux/unix mirrors as well so google any local universities near you for mirrors
<hiexpo> manchot,  - wow thats a wicked one lol
<neverblue> where do you get apache2 support (under Ubuntu) on Freenode ?
<JDSanderson> Anyone know how to force video settings on 10.04?
<airtonix> JDSanderson, i prefer using a large stick
<amabo> sorry - i mean refresh the battery indicator
<jrib> JDSanderson: in general, you don't want to "force" things
<Symmetryneedsaid> I have a Question on how to Get my Web cam working under Lucid Lynx, It is an old Magicvision USB unit, Device Manager recognizes it as USB Camera (0af9:0011), I cant seem to find any Ubuntu packages for it, And I admit that I am new to Ubuntu. Any Help Would be greatly appreciated. PM Me if you do have any Ideas to help.
<CogitoErgoSam> crazy6:  In the Software Sources control panel, click on the "Download from" menu, and select other.  This will open up a new window with lists of mirrors, and a button named "Select Best Server"
<CogitoErgoSam> crazy6:  If you click that button, it will ping the list of mirrors and select the best one for you
<CogitoErgoSam> crazy6:  However, just because that mirror is the best right now doesn't mean it will be the most consistent, so its usually best to change your source back to the main server after you're done
<JDSanderson> Ok I would like to black list the ati driver and use the old xorg driver and specify a resolution and color depth
<crazy6> CogitoErgoSam: aha, that'll be alot easier than trying to add lines to my sources.list file manually
<hiexpo> manchot,  - did someone use that on you ?
<sdfghjkl> Is there any way that I can automatically log in to the wireless network on startup?
<JDSanderson> irgo force the settings to something stable and good
<hiexpo> sdfghjkl, it doesautolog into the network
<arinda> hey all. i looking for software like pinacle studio? is there ubuntu have one?
<pink_panther> sdfghjkl : Just connect it once and next time you are logged automatically.
<CogitoErgoSam> if you go into the network manager you can edit the entry for that particular connection to connect automatically
<sdfghjkl> hiexpo, pink_panther, it's not doing that for me.  I have to manually choose the network name from the list.  It remembers the password, but I have to click on it each boot (fresh install of 10.04 this weekend)
<unsure> arinda, like pinacle studio? What do you expect it to do?
<johnny_buffalo> need help with a dvd drive swap i did
<unsure> johnny_buffalo, yes, just ask.
<johnny_buffalo> used the dmesg |grep DVD and i got no letter there (/dev/sr0)
<arinda> unsure, i wanna to edit (create) my video
<CogitoErgoSam> sdfghjkl:  To sum it up, System->Preferences->Network Connections, find the one for the network, edit it, click the check box near the top that says "Connect automatically"
<hiexpo> sdfghjkl, oh i don't know about 10.04 sorry it is differant than 9.10
<johnny_buffalo> but the output looks like this: http://pastebin.com/BkqNJW7K
<unsure> !videoedit
<unsure> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unsure> umm.. no!
<pink_panther> sdfghjkl : You have connected more than one so get rid of the others.
<CogitoErgoSam> ^^
<haavaros> quietone: I don't know how to force detection, but since Vista also sometimes fails, I suspect hw issue. Pls hilight me if you solve it, would love to see the solution
<hiexpo> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sdfghjkl> Thanks CogitoErgoSam
<CogitoErgoSam> np
<amabo> where is "activate window picker" in the compiz settings?
<hiexpo> simple ccsm
<quietone> haavaros: The Dell tech thinks it is software! And he doesn't want to get rid of Vista (which I plan to today) as they don't support Ubuntu here.
<a-new-man_> hello guys, I messed up my application list menu
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a-new-man_> when I click on the Applications menu on the top left of the screen
<a-new-man_> , nothing happened
<arinda> unsure. i think avidemux can used for edit video. but it can't
<CogitoErgoSam> a-new-man_:  what about if you right click
<CogitoErgoSam> a-new-man_:  you could try removing it and re-adding it
<haavaros> quietone: Odd. Well, have dell help you rule out hw issues before removing vista
<andres_> bye guys
<CogitoErgoSam> adios
<a-new-man_> still a problem
<johnny_buffalo> used the dmesg |grep DVD and i got no letter there (/dev/sr0), here is my output: http://pastebin.com/BkqNJW7K
<a-new-man_> I removed and added
<robert__> == new to this
<hiexpo> !broke
<squarebracket> pulseaudio shouldn't be in /usr/local at all, right? i messed around with my audio config before i upgraded, and now i'm running into some problems, so i just want to clean out what i did
<quietone> haavaros: That would make sense but they have no testing facilities here. The best I could do is find a friend with an HDMI monitor/TV and I don't know of any. or at my workplace or my partners.
<hiexpo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a-new-man_> <CogitoErgoSam> I 've also tried to remove the folders .gnome and .gnome2 but no luck
<W43372> For some reason anything flash based in firefox doesn't have a sound. Youtube videos, google voice voicemails, nothing.
<johnny_buffalo> need help: used the dmesg |grep DVD and i got no letter there (/dev/sr0), here is my output: http://pastebin.com/BkqNJW7K
<squarebracket> generally overriding/customization is what goes in /usr/local/ right?
<hiexpo> yes
<pvl1> how can i identify what module my wireless nic is using
<pvl1> ^ i think i screwd up my blacklists
<robert__> == downlaoding ubuntu now, will it help me to repartition my drive, because I have partitioned it before so I could use slax, what do i need to do
<pvl1> robert__, the live cd does have a partitioning manager
<arand> robert__: You can use gparted from the live system, or the manaul partitioning at install time.
<a-new-man_> Is there any way to rebuild the applications menu?
<amabo> what's the equivalent to "sudo cd"?
<jonafan_> i just updated a remote machine to 10.04 from 8.04 and it hasn't come back from rebooting
<W43372> a-new-man yes there is, let me tinker and i'll remember
<pvl1> amabo, su then cd
<quietone> haavaros: Dell can't rule out hardware issues. The only option they can provide is giving me a refurbished mother board (which I don't want).
<pvl1> a-new-man_, do u mean entirly or customize it
<arand> amabo: "sudo -s" and then exit when you are done
<a-new-man_> <W43372> thanks amn
<robert__> == ok, my drive is already partitioned, do I have to repartition it
<xinwen> I want to set Ctrl+Q to be the global quit Application hotkey, is that possible, how can I do that?
<quietone> haavaros: thx for support. I must go join the family.
<W43372> a-new-man apparently it's as simple as right clicking on the applications panel and selecting edit menus
<haavaros> quietone: gl with motherboard and family L:)
<CogitoErgoSam> xinwen:  System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<amabo> arand: is it possible to copy files from sudo -s to the user?
<a-new-man_>  <W43372> nothing shows up when I do so
<fatum> How can I access the "Login Window Preferences" in 10.04?  Is there a new location?  I'm basically wanting to install a GDM theme.
<W43372> a-new-man give it a second, it took a while to show up for me.
<arand> robert__: If so choose manual install and specify the mountpoints on the already existing partitions
<PythonPup> If Ubuntu does not support my machine for 10.04, is there a way to go directly from 8.04 to 9.04?  9.04 is the latest that seems to be supported and 8.10 is bye-bye.
<ThomasG33K> In Ubuntu 10.04 on a Macbook 5,1 (or others) is the heating issue still a problem?
<W43372> a-new-man if that doesn't work for you it should be under System>Preferences>Main Menu as well.
<xinwen> oh, thanks CogitoErgoSam. I'm so stupid.
<iflema> pvl1 in a terminal     lspci -v
<a-new-man_> <W43372> ok
<arand> amabo: yes, but you will likely need to change permissions after copying as well, since they'll be owned by root
<W43372> For some reason anything flash based in firefox doesn't have a sound. Youtube videos, google voice voicemails, nothing.
<pvl1> iflema, thnx
<wildbat> anyone know how do is set the menu bind to just <super> key instead of <alt>+F1?
<amabo> arand: how might i do that? cp <file> ..>?
<a-new-man_> by the way anyone knows what is the terminal name of the "Edit menus", so I can try running it from terminal
<robert__> ==so after it's downloaded I just do a manual install
<mdel> does anyone here use nxclient/server?
<W43372> a-new-man did accessing it through the GUI not work?
<arand> amabo: well, you don't need the sudo -s shell to copy, just "sudo cp /path/file /home/user/" and then "sudo chown user:user /home/user/file" I assume
<hornets> where I can find cool console fonts?
<fatum> Why was the ability to modify the gdm theme removed?  That's what I read
<mdel> hornets: monaco
<hornets> I just can't take monospace 8 on gnome-terminal
<arand> amabo: But if you can already read the file as user, you don't need to use sudo cp, and the permissions should be correct to start with
<a-new-man_> <W43372> nop, not at all; it happened after I try to delete one of an app
<mdel> hornets: monospace or monaco, 10px, antialiased
<a-new-man_> <hornets> where I can find cool console fonts? >> If you are Thai, try f0nt.com
<W43372> a-new-man_ if right click doesn't work and if System>Preferences>Main Menu doesn't work then I'm clueless.
<hornets> i dont have the "monaco" one
<hornets> let me see
<airtonix> a-new-man_, did you restart gnome-panel yet ?
<mdel> hornets: monaco is mac, sry
<mdel> hornets: monospace is great if its antialiased
<mdel> which it should be around 10px
<airtonix> a-new-man_, also menu editor is called 'alacarte'
<dapimp53> I am using Corier, Postfix and the mail is delivered to my Maildir but when I try to sync from my windows computer via IMAP, it doesn't show any email. I checked the logs and there are no errors on anything. Any suggestions?
<a-new-man_>  <airtonix>  a-new-man_, did you restart gnome-panel yet ? >> I did but let me try again
<ircuser> Upgraded to 10.04 and everything is screwed. Theme, look and everything. Looks horrible. Can't even change folder icons neither theme. Please help.
<W43372> For some reason anything flash based in firefox doesn't have a sound. Youtube videos, google voice voicemails, nothing.
<hornets> mdel: where I can see if it's antialised
<a-new-man_> <airtonix> I restarted the gnome-panel, still no luck
<hornets> on gnome-terminal preferences?
<mdel> hornets: you can just see it
<zac> When's lucid lynx being released?
<mdel> hornets: i dont think there is an option, but it should be antialiased if it is large enough pixel-wise
<mdel> zac: seriously
<mdel> ?
<a-new-man_> where can I post my error output?
<Guest47946> Indeed I do not have internet on my machine very often
<hornets> mdel: monospace 10 looks kinda big
<a-new-man_> I think the "alacarte" gave me an error output
<Guest47946> Has it been released? Officaly of course
<bazhang> Guest47946, yes
<BaliShag> anyone know how to exclude multiple protocols when using tcpdump ?
<mdel> hornets: it depends on your resolution of course
<W43372> For some reason anything flash based in firefox doesn't have a sound. Youtube videos, google voice voicemails, nothing.
<mae_tae> what type will i search in google where i can able to access internal lan from the internet?
<bazhang> mae_tae, what are you trying to do?
<mdel> mae_tae: you need VPN
<mae_tae> i want to access our internal LAN from the outside?
<mae_tae> mdel, how can i do it in linux?
<mezquitale> anyone knows if there is a utility in ubuntu that allows you to print content created in flash?
<mae_tae> mdel, what vpn available for linux?
<klh> type flash in the quick search in synaptic
<klh> there is a util that allows you to convert from flash to ___
<mdel> mae_tae: not sure, i only have ever used harware vpn
<kerog1> Hey, I'm in the process of installing Lucid Lynx, I booted into the CD and tried to resize an NTFS partition, I hit apply, and now it says 'resizing partition...' with progress bar at 0% for about 10 minutes now. Ideas?
<klh> my question is howto force a printing of an xorg.conf file
<mae_tae> bazhang, do you have idea about it?
<h00k> kerog1: I would definitely not stop it, it might be moving data if necessary when resizing or something
<mezquitale> kerog1, did you back up your files ?
<W43372> For about the last week anything flash based in firefox hasn't had sound, youtube, google voice, any of it. What do I do to fix it?
<kerog1> Ah, it just spit out an error. It says an error occured while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted
<klh> mezquitale check out swftools
<mae_tae> what topic will i search in google?
<RedXIII`Alt> Is there a better way to recursevly grep for a file name than piping 'find' results to grep?
<amabo> how do i restart the power manager?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN mae_tae this?
<alex87> as linux users do you find you are more averse to online apps?
<mezquitale> klh, i will, thanks!
<mae_tae> ok
<_pg_> how do i enable compiz or composting in lxde?
<bazhang> alex87, is that related to Ubuntu support , or a poll
<mezquitale> kerog1, first back up all your data, then defrag your hard drive, and run a scandisk, then try resizing again
<primordialstew> need help logging in as root; I could do this (and sudo from my user acct) I swear
<soreau> _pg_: Just install compiz and run it
<primordialstew> currently says I'm not in sudoers file
<alex87> bazhang: sorry, probably doesn't belong here
<primordialstew> and that my root authentication fails
<bazhang> alex87, try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<alex87> bazhang: thanks
<mae_tae> bazhang, using VPN, do you think i can able to configure remotely?
<soreau> _pg_: You will probably want to install a decorator too, like emerald so you can have window borders
<kerog1> mezquitale crap, under the partition manager it now says its empty, let's see what happens when I boot into an os
<rootlinuxusr> monitor works fine in Win, when I boot to Ubuntu(after upgrade from 9.10) the entire viewing area is "wobbly" I assume this is an X11 setting, but where should I look?
<kerog1> its mostly media though, so like 300+gb of backing up is not really an option right now
<theGman> Ok, I was right in the middle of the upgrade where it was installing all the stuff it dowbloaded and it locked up...ok, so I rebooted but now my boot hangs at the gkrellm daemon...how can I remove that so it can continue?
<_pg_> soreau, i have both installed already it doesnt seem to use them. and when i do anything in emerald it crashes
<Streetboys> www.e-soriano.wordpress.com
<wildbat> theGman, tred recovery mode?
<soreau> _pg_: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace &' from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<hornets> mdel: lol, I've installed Monaco.. but it doesn't work fine here
<hornets> maybe is ubuntu fault?
<wildbat> anyone know how do is set the menu bind to just <super> key instead of <alt>+F1?
<Streetboys> http://esoriano.wordpress.com/
<theGman> wildbat: Yeah, but when it drops to a root prompt and asks for the root pword it's not letting me type it.
<_pg_> soreau, whoa. a ton of stuff changed. http://paste.ubuntu.com/428020/
<wildbat> theGman, you set a root password?~
<theGman> wildbat: Yeah. And the first char is @
<wildbat> theGman, y it don't let you to type it ?
<soreau> _pg_: That is how you start compiz. Now install ccsm and run it
<cheerschopper> is it possible to have the icon for tomboy in the indicator applet or do I have to use the notification area applet?
<CogitoErgoSam> !Keyboard Shortcuts > wildbat
<ubottu> wildbat, please see my private message
<_pg_> soreau, what is emerald and how do i use it
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, i'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I want to grub to (hd0,0). does anyone knows how to do that?
<theGman> wildbat: How should I know, as soon as I try to type the @ it redisplays the prompt "Enter root password or type Control-D to continue" which the ctrl-d doesn't work either.
<rafaelsoaresbr> *install*
<amabo> how do i restart the power manager?
<oblib> Help. I updated to Lucid Lynx and now many of my start up scripts don't run the daemons they are supposed to (apache, courier imap, even cron). Why?
<morg> I can't switch the ttys with Ctrl+Alt+F1-F7 Oô If I push Ctrl+Alt+F1, my cursor hides and I can't use my keyboard, but see all programs and so on... if I go to Ctrl+Alt+F7 again, all is okay...
<theGman> rafaelsoaresbr: It should have installed grub there when you installed. :)
<wildbat> CogitoErgoSam, the system want <super>+ something but i want just the super~
<hornets> did it.
<CogitoErgoSam> oh...hmm....
<hornets> mdel: yeah man, it really looks cool
<mdel> hornets: ? get it working?
<hornets> yup
<_pg_> soreau, awesome. I got compiz. do i need to run that command every time?
<hornets> I downloaded the mac version lol
<grubvictim_> anybody else having problem with 10.04 and grub in a dual boot?
<wildbat> theGman, hmmm may be you should reset the root passwd?
<rafaelsoaresbr> theGman: It has been installed to MBR. And I want to install to (hd0,2), because I'm going to install Windows.
<theGman> Can someone tell me how I can remove a daemon (it hangs at boot) in a system I can't boot into?
<mdel> hornets: nice
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  I'm looking around but I bet there's a way to set the hotkey somewhere in the gconf settings (in ~/.gconf/)
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  If I find it I'll let ya know
<oblib> theGman, maybe remove its startup script from /etc/init
<grubvictim_> anybody got any advice, whenever i try to boot into win7 it just reloads grub2
<G-man> ?
<theGman> rafaelsoaresbr: Unfortunately you have done things completely backwards. :( When you install windows it is going to install to the hd0,0 mbr and you will never see your ubuntu install unless you boot to a resc cd and re-install grub.
<G-man> lol
<G-man> wannabes pfft
<theGman> rafaelsoaresbr: At one time I had 4 os's that I could boot so I have a tiny bit of experience with this :P
<theGman> wildbat: Sure, how exactly do I reset the pword if I can't boot into it? :P
<Prez00> hello
<rafaelsoaresbr> theGman: I'm going to use a thrid-party boot loader. I just want to know how to install another GRUB in (hd0,2)
<Prez00> ok guys, going nuts here... upgraded to 10.04 from karmic and the new kernel does not boot, to be fair at first reboot it booted an old custom kernel, isntead of new one..
<Prez00> I can boot from an old 2.6.31 kernel
<amabo> how do i restart the power manager?
<wildbat> theGman, you can always boot to liveCD and change the shadow file or root back to ! , and i change my root passwd to @123 , and boot recovery ~ it is ok to type@123 ~ just it won't show ****
<_pg_> soreau, did you see my output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/428020/ it seems to be failing?
<yijimi_> sudo banall
<theGman> rafaelsoaresbr: man grub
<rafaelsoaresbr> theGman: I've used alternate CD and it doesn't want to know where to install grub. it just install to mbr
<theGman> !grub > rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<soreau> _pg_: Yes, sorry, had some troubles here
<soreau> _pg_: Let me regroup
<Prez00> I get mountall error and stops loading, but a ctrl-alt-del gracefully restarts, so it is not completely frozen
<_pg_> soreau, no prob bob
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I install the Java plugin for Firefox on Ubuntu 10.04?
<h00k> ubottu: java | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<soreau> _pg_: Yea so if you're on lucid, this looks normal. and you will have to start this command every time or put it in your startup session
<_pg_> soreau, it was ubuntu and ive installed lxde on top. does that matter?
<rafaelsoaresbr> SealedWithAKiss: activate partner repository
<theGman> wildbat: But if one could change it to @123 then why can't I type MY root pass that starts with @ ?
<soreau> _pg_: It does because you have to find out how that DE does session startup
<SealedWithAKiss> rafaelsoaresbr, how do I do that?
<soreau> _pg_: I haven't used it so I don't know
<kerog1> Phew no data loss
<rafaelsoaresbr> SealedWithAKiss: system -> admin -> synaptc
<_pg_> soreau, allrighty then. thanks!. any hints for emerald?
<wildbat> theGman, i have not idea ~ :> may be you have sticky key or different key map? ~ anyway editing shadow file can set you back to no passwd for root
<morg_> I can't switch the ttys with Ctrl+Alt+F1-F7 Oô If I push Ctrl+Alt+F1, my cursor hides and I can't use my keyboard, but see all programs and so on... if I go to Ctrl+Alt+F7 again, all is okay...
<greezmunkey> theGman: "@" and passwords should never meet
<soreau> _pg_: hints? for emerald? like what
<theGman> wildbat: And exactly how dows one edit the shadow file?
<_pg_> soreau, well ive never used it before but it is installed now presumably because I installed lxde.
<soreau> _pg_: If you have window borders, emerald is running. It's default theme is brick red
<Prez00> ok, so no hints for moi.. maaaaan... I'm dying here... what can I check that new kernel will not boot, but older 2.6.31 custom kernel does..
<EntityReborn> IS IT OUT YET?
 * EntityReborn ducks
<_pg_> soreau, allrighty then. Thanks!
<vic36> A program has froze. How do I kill it?
<soreau> _pg_: If you want a base set of themes, install this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emerald-themes/emerald-themes_0.2.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<oaktownchick> Hello,I have a problem and I will like some help...Please
<Prez00> mountall: Event Failed
<wildbat> theGman, just boot livecd , mount your drive , locate etc/shadow and edit it , change the line like root:hdsfhu3839r8d: ..... to root:!:......
<rafaelsoaresbr> vic: Press Atl + f2 then type xkill
<_pg_> soreau, exactly what i needed. thanks a buncvh
<soreau> _pg_: np
<greezmunkey> Prez00: maybe you should have rolled back to the kernel and modules you changed prior to upgrading. Seems to me I read that somewhere...
<mdel> does anyone here use nxclient/server?
<greezmunkey> Prez00: er, the kernel prior, sorry...
<theGman> wildbat: Ah, thx :)
<oaktownchick> Can anyone tell me how to open a .rar file with 7zip?
<soreau> _pg_: Please ask any more compiz related questions in #compiz to try and cut down on the amount of traffic here
<wildbat> oops ~ d/c ~ did i miss something ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> vic36: Press Atl + f2 then type xkill
<vic36> rafaelsoaresbr, thanks it works!
<wildbat> theGman,  oops ~ d/ced ~ did i miss something ?
<wildbat> ll
<_pg_> soreau, will do
<rafaelsoaresbr> does anyone knows how to install grub to (hd0,2)??? (ubuntu is running)
<amabo> I'm getting the following error in software update (it's supposed to be ~mactel-support, not /~/). How can I fix it? http://pastie.org/946206
<theGman> wildbat: Nope, notfrom me anyway :P
<acerimmer> !grub2>rafealsoresbr
<greezmunkey> vic36: did you get an answer?
<vic36> greezmunkey, sure did. Thanks :)
<amabo> i'm also getting another error - Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu/dists/LUCID/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<acerimmer> !grub2>rafaelsoaresbr
<ubottu> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> ol
<greezmunkey> pretty quiet here...
<onetinsoldier> amabo: perhaps you need to edit your /etc/apt.sources.list file. i think it can also be edited here --> System --> Admin --> Software Sources
<wildbat> ya ~ high contrast compare to just the day be4 lucid relase XD
<RxDx> when i was using ubuntu 9.10 my wireless works fine.. but i installed the 10.04 and i cant connect anymore..
<RxDx> i connect on windows with no problems
<Agrajag-> i have a 2nd monitor (dvi) that since updating to 10.04, seems to change brightness depending on what's displayed on the screen. how do i stop this?
<RxDx> ops =x
<Agrajag-> it seems that if i have grpahics on the screen it goes very bright but if i only have text (e.g. in a browser) it's goes dim
<rafaelsoaresbr> acerimmer: that tuto is for grub legacy. but don't worry. i'm looking for
<bjb1959_> I doubt that anyone here will be able to help but I'll try anyway. I have 2 problems. I can't install ubuntu 32bit without breaking X when I install the NVIDIA drivers. 64bit works great with the NVIDIA drivers but mediatomb and xbmc media servers don't work any ideas?
<bjb1959_> I mean that neither show up on my upnp devices using 64bit versions but show up fine on 32bit systems
<dos000> how can i close ( not kill) an X11 that i cant see the window ? i am on nomachine and i need to close (not kill) other processes of the same app
<dos000> x11 app
<marcuy> dos000, kill app
<crdlb> dos000: wmctrl?
<dos000> marcuy, i dont want to kill
<dos000> crdlb, i am looking in wmctrl now
<haavaros> How do I make a link to a folder? I want the link on my desktop
<onetinsoldier> dos000: kill does the same as close it. at least kill -15 which i guess is the default
<marcuy> dos000, u can't close it's interface without killing it
<dahlia> how can I log in to 10.4 on vmware? the keyboard doesnt work
<dos000> marcuy, all i am saying is i need to gracefully kill it .. so not -9
<greezmunkey> dahlia: right ctrl ??
<onetinsoldier> dos000: kill -15 <app>
<dos000> onetinsoldier, thanks !
<onetinsoldier> dos000: and... -15 is the default
<bjb1959_> I can't get mediatomb 64bit or xbmc 64bit media stream to show up on upnp devices any ideas as to why?
<greezmunkey> dahlia: nevermind, that was wrong.
<onetinsoldier> dos000: you're welcome
<dahlia> is there a way to do a console login? I dont see the option on the login screen
<dos000> thank to all of you indeed
<onetinsoldier> dos000: kill does the same as close it. at least kill -15 which is the default... so, kill <app> does the same thing as kill -15 <app>, fyi
<dos000> onetinsoldier, ah! i did not know that
<onetinsoldier> dos000: roger. if you use -9, that's not default
<crdlb> dos000: you should be able to send a delete event to the window with wmctrl, which is even more graceful
<theGman> Hello?
<crdlb> as long as the window doesn't try to confirm the request :)
<dahlia> no console login option?
<brunotorres> Hello. Which packages do I need to install on ubuntu 10 to enable file sharing on gnome's app? It tells me I need to install packages but doesn't tell me which. I found there is a bug report about this but it also doesn't tell the packages names
<onetinsoldier> dos000: try looking at 'man kill' and things will become clearer
<onetinsoldier> brunotorres: i'm not sure. but, do you have samba installed?
<songer> hello
<songer>  everybody
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<songer> i just intall firefox but i don see it
<dos000> onetinsoldier, man kill does not cover (-15) yet
<onetinsoldier> dos000: ho, it's in there allright. it's the TERM signal
<brunotorres> onetinsoldier: yes, just installed it from synaptic. Didn't help. I even restarted the computer...
<bjb1959_> since I am getting no responses I will assume that the group here right now just doesn't have the knowledge to help me. I'll try later when more advanced users are on. thanks anyway
<greezmunkey> brunotorres: are you trying to connect to you ubox from another puter?
<acerimmer> >songer: Applications>Internet>Firefox
<songer>  mo
<dos000> onetinsoldier,  oops
<onetinsoldier> brunotorres: roger, i don't know... sorry
<onetinsoldier> dos000: lol
<songer> sorry this is the 3 timetha i install it but now is there
<songer>  acerimer
<wolf_pup> anyone know why /etc/rc.local is ignoring sleep cmds?
<acerimmer> songer: ubuntu comes with Firefox.  What do you mean you installed it?
<brunotorres> greezmunkey: i didn't try anything fancy. Just opened the dialog, the file sharing options are disabled and it tells me to install packages, but doesnt tell which...
<songer> i was having some troubles
<brunotorres> onetinsoldier ok, thanks
<babyface1> I have installed nvidia driver but whenever I reboot, my screen resolution reverts back to 640x480?
<MilesT> what program is there that outputs network down/up speed to terminal?
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  If you're still here I found a way for you to set that hotkey to just <SUPER>
<CogitoErgoSam> I will send you a pm
<songer> acerimer : and thats why i remove it
<wildbat> CogitoErgoSam, wow thatnks
<acerimmer> songer: HOW did you remove it?
<greezmunkey> brunotorres: did you try this?: To begin the process of sharing, open a file browser window by selecting, for example, Places->Home Folder. Navigate using the file browser until the folder to be shared is visible. Right click on the icon for this folder and select Sharing Options from the resulting menu
<songer> in terminal with purge
<onetinsoldier> brunotorres: try searching on samba in Synaptic, or try the following on a command line.. apt-cache search samba | sort
<songer> but now i already have it
<songer> acerimer
<ridin> is there anyway i can have a certain wallpaper for each workspace
<acerimmer> Songer: System>Preferences>Main Menu>Internet - click on firefox so it shows in your menu
<songer> yes i already have it , acerimer
<brunotorres> greezmunkey it worked. Thanks a lot
<MilesT> what program is there that outputs network down/up speed to terminal?
<songer> youtube says  i need to upgrade java
<greezmunkey> brunotorres: you da man :)
<acerimmer> songer: so it DOES show up.  I don't understand the problem you're describing
<babyface1> Guys, help.. whenever I reboot, my screen resolution reverts back to 640x480?
<rolsworth> this version of ubuntu has taken two steps forward and 5 steps backward. does not work with raid at all while 9.10 worked perfect
<brunotorres> there's file sharing and personal file sharing. What's the difference?
<songer> acerimer this is the 3 time that i install it  and now i got it
<songer> acerimer
<mezquitale> rolsworth, if you cant fix it i highly highly suggest you file a bug report, remember lucid is LTS
<rolsworth> i found this. same bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/568050?comments=all
<Narya> how can I stop it that when I leave my computer it goes to sleep?
<brunotorres> in personal file sharing the options are still disabled. Installed samba and samba4 packages...nothiing]
<Narya> aka I want my desktop to run full time so I can set an alarm to wake my deaf ass up
<onetinsoldier> Narya: try System --> Preferences --> Screensaver --> Power Management button
<Narya> thanks onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<CogitoErgoSam> Narya:  You can go straight to power management through System->Administration
<ridin> is there anyway i can have a certain wallpaper for each workspace
<Guest35590> test
<CogitoErgoSam> Narya:  Err that's System->Preferences, my bad
<greezmunkey> brunotorres: I'm pretty sure that dialog enables CIFS (windows network sharing), it also allows sharing via Bluetooth (which may still use CIFS).
<greezmunkey> lo
<NetLarIrvine> Any recommendations for usb wireless adapters that work right out of the box on 10.04?
<greezmunkey> s/CIFS/SMB
<W43372> I don't have any sound for anything flash based in firefox.
<monty_hall> anybody know how to let openoffice base/mysql gui tools access a mysql database?  Access from the cli, works fine.
<hololight> I have a feeling this is a stupid question... i have a feeling I am overthinking this... can I install (like a real/ full/ normal install) to a SD card?
<acerimmer> hololight: I believe startup disc creator can do that
<Guest35590> hi, i tried upgrading to 10.04 and i got an error about libc6 and the upgrade had to terminate. i think rebooted and all commands on the command line give seg faults. I think I need to fix the libc6 package, but I don't know how to do that with the LiveCD, I booted with LiveCD and mounted my box and then did chroot, but all the commands still segaulted , of course. any ideas?
<wolf_pup> anyone know why /etc/rc.local is ignoring sleep cmds?
<psusi> wolf_pup, it isn't?
<wolf_pup> it is
<psusi> wolf_pup, what makes you think so?
<wolf_pup> tried diff cmds with sleep, ignores sleep =(
<IdleOne> Could someone please confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/575551
<monty_hall> nm, had to comment out the bind address
<ircindia> Upgraded to 10.04 and the theme changed to something real dirty (the default Fedora look). I used the alternate CD image mount. How can I get the old theme/look back. (PS. my close, maxi/mini-mize buttons are on right. How come?)
<wildbat> Guest35590, try cp the /usr/lib from the LiveCD over to your hd one ~ backup frist as always~
<psusi> wolf_pup, what makes you think the sleep was ignored?  you aren't there to watch
<Guest35590> wildbat: thanks, i will try that. i did try to copy over /bin, but those all still segfaulted. /usr/lib makes more sense
<Guest35590> will back upt too
<ridin> is there anyway i can have a certain wallpaper for each workspace
<wolf_pup> psusi, ya, but the cmd gets executed immediately with no delay
<psusi> wolf_pup, how do you know?  you aren't there to witness the delay
<bootstrap> hololight, yes you can, my friend did it, I can't help beyond letting you know you can do it. my friend is on vacation, i'll shoot him an email. you need to select the sd in bios, or as my friend did and use a usb sd (as he was looking for easy mobility)
<greezmunkey> ridin: I think you can only do that in KDE
<ridin> ok greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> ridin: at least natively anyways
<Out_Cold> anyone mind helping me figure out why i'm not networked properly?? http://pastebin.com/XWsH7uSE
<onetinsoldier> Out_Cold: looks like might be a driver problem
<greezmunkey> Out_Cold: look at your netmask :)
<greezmunkey> Out_Cold: heh
<Out_Cold> greezmunkey: hahahaha ok my bad
<hackel> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<greezmunkey> Out_Cold: gimme my beans...
<sysRPL> hey
<sysRPL> could someone check youtube?
<sysRPL> i think it is down
<Out_Cold> it's always nice to have a second set of eyes..
<Out_Cold> thanks a million
<bootstrap> sysRPL: youtube is not down
<greezmunkey> Out_Cold: at least 255255255
<costre> Server Error
<costre> The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your request.
<costre> Please try again in 30 seconds.
<IdleOne> costre: did you wait and try again?
<sysRPL> it's down for everyone
<Out_Cold> sysRPL: if others say it's not then it's not down for everyone
<Out_Cold> greezmunkey: bloody facepalm lol... problem solved and now i'll remember 225 is a useless as a 3 dollar bill
<poohstix> sysRPL: Maybe a DoS attack on it?  I'm seeing the "temporary error" page, too.
<sysRPL> i dunno
<greezmunkey> costre: down here too...
<bootstrap> sysRPL: I'm good on youtube, send me a link of a video you are attempting to view
<sysRPL> how about
<sysRPL> http://youtube.com
<greezmunkey> heh
<qwm> i've got a frustrating problem. i made a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04.. and all was fine.
<Out_Cold> could be that certain servers are just down... not like they don't have a half dozen mirrors of youtube if not more
<qwm> then i installed the apps i always use... and after reboot. pulseaudio had stopped working, and gdm and gconf were misbehaving... i fixed gconf and gdm after some googling. but now three days later... i'm still without sound.
<ridin> i'm unable to get into youtube sysRPL
<ridin> so i guess it's not you
<qwm> can't use the gnome-volume-control tool at all.
<greezmunkey> costre: check this, pretty cool: http://www.dipity.com/timetube/YouTube_Mirrors
<y007ghg7> hello i need some help
<bootstrap> sysRPL: actually, now youtube is down for me too
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | y007ghg7
<ubottu> y007ghg7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> bootstrap: Yeah i just had youtube give google server error.
<qwm> is there a simple way to list all packages that don't come with a fresh install? :)
<mknarr> same here
<roxan> I forgot how I did, I don't want window breaking across desktop, I have compiz enabled
<y007ghg7> ok i need help making another profile in firefox bit it says i dont have permissions
<qwm> or to list packages in chronological order after when they were installed.
<roxan> across workspace *
<Out_Cold> qwm: there is a log for apt somewhere
<iflema> ridin ya still want different wallpaper per workspace? ccsm wallpaper plugin and gconf editor will get you there... do you use compiz?
<Out_Cold> qwm: would be written cronologically
<roxan> y007ghg7, did you try to put your profile directory on your home folder ?
<LinuxGuy2009> qwm: What packages do you need and we can tell you what to get?
<qwm> i need to find out what package broke pulseaudio for me
<greezmunkey> iflema: that's only with compiz, right?
<ridin> yes iflema
<Out_Cold> LinuxGuy2009: i think he can't remember what he installed
<ridin> i'm using compiz
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. what is there a command i can use in terminal mode that will make me a superuser, instead of having to use sudo evrytime??? thanks a lot in advanced
<qwm> Out_Cold: it's mostly the dependencies i'm concerned about
<LinuxGuy2009> Out_Cold: oh jeeze
<draginxx> whats the best way to compress an image file? Ive tried optipng and pngcrush already...
<iflema> greezmunkey yep..... or kubuntu xubuntu
<y007ghg7> i need help logging into root
<greezmunkey> nimbiotics: sudo -i
<y007ghg7> i mean
<ridin> y007ghg7, try sudo su
<ridin> idk
<y007ghg7> to have full access to files
<_pg_> How do I add the desktop switcher applet to the bottom panel? I dont see it in the list of applets I can add. (lxde)
<nimbiotics> ty greezmunkey!
<Out_Cold> y007ghg7: either suggestion will work.. sudo -i or sudo su
<y007ghg7> because i need to make another profile in firefox
<LinuxGuy2009> draginxx:  you can "zip" it in whatever container you want or use a lossless compression format if thats what your after.
<roxan> y007ghg7, why don't you make another profile in your home directory itself
<y007ghg7> i cant
<greezmunkey> nimbiotics: Don't use that to run gnome (or any other graphical) apps!
<draginxx> LinuxGuy2009, cant zip it have to upload it
<iflema> ridin the gconf-editor part is apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop << uncheck it after configuring the images in the ccsm wallpaper plugin
<LinuxGuy2009> draginxx: So whats the issue maybe i can help?
<draginxx> LinuxGuy2009, I have an image thats 38kb
<draginxx> Need to have it < 30kb
<detrix> hello everyone.  question about ubutnu 10.04 and the integrated IM applet.  How does one get a buddy list to see whos online?
<nimbiotics> greezmunkey: np. im not trying to use any graphical interfase, just a bunch of (aircrack) commands
<LinuxGuy2009> draginxx: why not jpg?
<h00k> draginxx: you can use The Gimp to save it with lesser quality
 * greezmunkey guards his AP...
<RxDx> why my emesene isnt opening directly when I click on the icon on the bar?
<acerimmer> detrix: set up your account then change your status to online.  You should then be able to see people in your area.
<draginxx> LinuxGuy2009, ive tried optipng and pngcrush
<silentx> Hey I've found two bugs in lucid and i hope to help me to fix it .. the first one is that netcat is not working anymore ..
<detrix> acerimmer: nope. have done that.  not getting a buddy list.
<draginxx> h00k, how can I save it with less quality?
<LinuxGuy2009> draginxx: PNG is lossless and if its a full scale photo your not gonna get 30kb with png
<draginxx> Ive tried compressing it to maximum
<draginxx> LinuxGuy2009, true ill try jpg :)
<LinuxGuy2009> draginxx: open it in gimp and try jpeg with a custom quality
<y007ghg7> if i try to make a new file in my /etc folder i dont have permssions
<h00k> draginxx: when you save it, save as jpg, and you can adjust the quality from the save-as dialog and it will give you a file-size preview
<detrix> acerimmer: thanks though.
<Narya> I have this bad feeling I know the answer to this, but
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7:gksudo nautilus and now you can.
<h00k> y007ghg7: your user doesn't have access by itself to write to /etc, what are you writing there?
<draginxx> h00k, got it! thanks! And yeah jpg was definitely the right wya to go (I always thought jpgs were bigger)
<draginxx> thanks guys
<Narya> |   A   |   B   |       C       |
<Narya> if my linux install is on B
<y007ghg7> h00k: i am trying to make a new profile for firefox
<Narya> if that's my hard drive partition
<Guest54869> hi, i am setting up a webserver on ubuntu, using apache2 and was wondering... when apache2 is installed via synaptic package manager it seems to spread the files around.  Where should I look for information about which directories are used?
<Narya> there's no way to make A join C, is there?
<Out_Cold> Narya: yes and no.... look into LVMs
<LinuxGuy2009> Narya: no
<eigenman> hi room. quick question: how can I find the package that replaces libglx? I have accidently overriden that file.
<silentx> Guys .. I hope to help me .. why netcat is not working .. it looks like if it hanged ..! ..
<h00k> y007ghg7: try: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+profiles
<Narya> Out_Cold, what are LVMs?
<y007ghg7> h00k: i have tried
<y007ghg7> but i dont have permissions to copy the files over
<LinuxGuy2009> !lvm | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<LinuxGuy2009> Narya: copy C files to A and then do whatever else you want
<Out_Cold> Narya: it's a way to compile multiple disks into one or many partitions.. what you want... but a pain in the rear
<y007ghg7> h00k: i got sent here by the mozilla irc
<h00k> y007ghg7: I'm not sure, perhaps somebody else knows
<poohstix> y007ghg7: by any change is the partition full?  That will prevent you from being able to write.
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: create the file on dektop or home and then ALT+F2 gksudo nautilus, that will let you copy to /etc
<Guest54869> hmm... it seems the bulk of it may be in /usr/share/apache2...
<Agrajag-> i have a 2nd monitor (dvi) that since updating to 10.04, seems to change brightness depending on what's displayed on the screen. even when scrolling through a webpage in google chrome the brightness changes. if i use "display" to display a large image, it also goes very bright. how do i stop this?
<y007ghg7> poohstix: no i have 13 gigs left
<y007ghg7> ok thanks
<y007ghg7> LinuxGuy2009; thanks i will try
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: welcome
<onetinsoldier> silentx: what's the name of your netcat package that you have installed?
<y007ghg7> agh ubuntu 10.04 is so different with where the minimize/exit buttons are
<silentx> I've not install it .. it comes with lucid
<LinuxGuy2009> !controls | y007ghg7
<ubottu> y007ghg7: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<silentx> onetinsoldier, I've not install it .. it comes with lucid
<costre> I also experience that, but I doubt it's to do with ubuntu. I could be wrong though
<onetinsoldier> silentx: what command are you running to run netcat?
<costre> Agrajag-,  I also experience that, but I doubt it's to do with ubuntu. I could be wrong though
<silentx> onetinsoldier, " netcat -vlp 6666
<silentx> onetinsoldier,  netcat -vlp 6666
<onetinsoldier> silentx: what output do you get from the following command? --> dpkg -l '*netcat*' | grep '^ii'
<silentx> onetinsoldier,  ii  netcat-openbsd                        1.89-3ubuntu2                                   TCP/IP swiss army knife
<bippity> Hello!
<onetinsoldier> silentx: did you 'upgrade' to lucid?
<h00k> !hi | bippity
<ubottu> bippity: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<silentx> onetinsoldier, no Fresh install ..
<onetinsoldier> silentx: roger
<silentx> onetinsoldier, roger ?
<Guest54869> Anyone know of a nice document that explains where synaptic package manager installs the files for programs on ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> anyone here productively use transmissioncli??
<Guest54869> I used it to install apache httpd, and would like to know where things ended up...
<Guest54869> Would the ubuntu directory structure be identical to debian for installs like apache2 httpd?
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest54869: You mean where it downloads packages to? It installs files in packages depending on the packages requirements. You can use synaptic itself and look at a packages properties and see what files it put on your machine and where it put them.
<onetinsoldier> silentx: try installing the following, and then using the following --> netcat-traditional <-- and then try the following command --> nc.traditional -vlp 6666
<costre> Guest54869, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard :)
<Jordan_U> Guest54869: dpkg -L apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<Guest54869> thank you for the suggestions
<onetinsoldier> silentx: try installing the following package --> netcat-traditional <-- and then try the following command --> nc.traditional -vlp 6666
<gaurav__> hello people
<gaurav__> i need help
<bippity> Hello!
<gaurav__> does any1 know shell scripting?
<Guest25941> hi bippity
<silentx> onetinsoldier, listening on [any] 6666 ... >> it works ..
<LinuxGuy2009> gaurav__: bash scripting? Sure its just a text file with a list of commands.
<h00k> Guest25941: You might want to try #bash
<onetinsoldier> silentx: roger... which means 'i hear you'.. i acknowledge your message :-)
<J_E_K_A> hi everybody new here
<so_what> Hi ! I was using Ubuntu 10.04 properly since 5 days. Today I open my computer i see that Adobe Flash is not working fine :( I did not do any thing yesterday as configuration on Ubuntu. How it is possible ? Can you help me please ?
<bippity> I don't know about everybody, but I am new here.
<Guest25941> i just want to know how we can run certain commands thorugh a shell file
<silentx> onetinsoldier, like it :$ ..
<onetinsoldier> silentx: cheers
<J_E_K_A> is the issue with wvdial on 9.10 already fix?
<greezmunkey> Guest54869: You want to know where to put your index.html file? /var/www
<silentx> onetinsoldier, what is the problem with the old netcat ?
<Guest25941> like if i want "g++ abc.cc" to be executed in linux
<shawnboy> anyone have problems getting Adobe Flash to work with Firefox in Lucid? I copied the libflashplayer.so from my Karmic install but it shows it's not installed.
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest25941: you set a script file to be exacuteable and then "sh scriptfile.sh"
<budlust> I have a usb stick and I was wondering if it was possible to have it as a boot disk with ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server?
<Guest25941> LinuxGuy i no that...
<LinuxGuy2009> !usb | budlust
<ubottu> budlust: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest25941> but i dont no the scripting...
<budlust> LinuxGuy2009: thanks :D
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest25941: Youll have to be more specific if you want a clear answer sorry.
<J_E_K_A> @shawnboy mines working great what happened to you
<LinuxGuy2009> budlust: welcome
<onetinsoldier> silentx: don't know. i don'y even see 'netcat-openbsd' in the following command on my system --> apt-cache search netcat
<Guest25941> i just need a shell file which helps me compile and run c++ files
<onetinsoldier> silentx: don'y = don't
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest25941: wrong room to ask probably.
<Guest25941> lol
<Flynsarmy> How do you install virtualbox proprietry in 10.04? on their site there's no lucid link. is it safe to add the karmic repository to lucid considering it messes with the kernel?
<Guest25941> but which room should i go to?
<h00k> Guest25941: You might want to try #bash
<Guest25941> oh ok..thankx
<so_what> Hi ! I was using Ubuntu 10.04 properly since 5 days. Today I open my computer i see that Adobe Flash is not working fine :( I did not do any thing yesterday as configuration on Ubuntu. How it is possible ? Can you help me please ?
<J_E_K_A> any pilipinos here?
<erikja> !Nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest25941: #c++
<shawnboy> J_E_K_A: like I said, i copied the 11.2 MB file over into ~/.mozilla/plugins/ and also tried /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ but it won't show up in Firefox.
<Guest25941> ok i will try both
<silentx> onetinsoldier, oky thanks alot .. I'll use the traditional one .. but there also netcat6 I think i will read about it .. but i've another small problem
<Guest25941> thank u
<bazhang> J_E_K_A, in #ubuntu-ph
<silentx> onetinsoldier, which is a hang in " gnome panel " ..
<greezmunkey> Flynsarmy: I had virtualbox loaded before upgrading to 10.04. It still works just fine, although it did tell me there's a newer version available.
<onetinsoldier> silentx: you're welcome :-) don't know that i can help you with your other problem. but anyway, you're welcome
<bippity> Okay, so I have Skype running and it froze. I tried pkill but it is still running. My boyfriend can't help me, was wondering if maybe someone in here can.
<J_E_K_A> thanks
<J_E_K_A> thanks bazhang
<silentx> onetinsoldier,  try to left click on " system " > then put the cruiser on the panel > " right click on it .. "  >> it is hanged !
<so_what> Hi ! I was using Ubuntu 10.04 properly since 5 days. Today I open my computer i see that Adobe Flash is not working fine :( I did not do any thing yesterday as configuration on Ubuntu. How it is possible ? Can you help me please ?
<siavashserver> sorry, bad place for discussing. we are going to release a commercial game, and we are going to use an opensource lib that it's licensed under gpl2 . can we use that lib for free in our engine or there is conflicts?
<LinuxGuy2009> bippity: System->Admin->System monitor, find skype and kill it.
<NerdsMcGee> Any idea why rhythmbox is segfaulting on libusb?
<h00k> so_what: was it working previously?
<silentx> onetinsoldier,  it is working now :S ..
<so_what> h00k: yes . i am sure.
<bazhang> !ot > siavashserver
<ubottu> siavashserver, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> silentx: :D
<siavashserver> ty
<Guest40186> What is the name of that audio editing software?
<LinuxGuy2009> NerdsMcGee: if you have a new bug then perhaps you should report with "ubuntu-bug rhythmbox"?
<h00k> Guest40186: Audacity?
<bippity> Which?
<silentx> onetinsoldier,  thanks a lot but it hanged three times when i install it ..
<Guest40186> Yeah, thanks much.
<Flynsarmy> greezmunkey, ok. if my laptop explodes i know who to blame :)
<bippity> Lol
<Guest40186> It's audacity
<NerdsMcGee> I can't tell though. It pops the window up and segfaults
<greezmunkey> bippity: right click on the panel across the top of your screen, select add to panel, look for force quit, and click o.k
<onetinsoldier> silentx: hmmm, interesting
<onetinsoldier> silentx: don't know why
<h00k> so_what: perhaps check the Software Center and ensure it is installed properly
<silentx> onetinsoldier,  thanks .. bbye ..
<so_what> h00k: ok im looking for it..
<onetinsoldier> silentx: cheers
<h00k> so_what: Check for it under "Canonical Partners"
<Jordan_U> siavashserver: If the library is GPL, and not LGPL, then no, your proprietary application cannot link to it.
<gondomayid> #ubuntu
<siavashserver> Jordan_U: thanks
<gondomayid> heloo
<Jordan_U> siavashserver: You're welcome.
<IdleOne> !hi | gondomayid
<ubottu> gondomayid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<so_what> h00k: it is installed.
<iflema> so_what i never have any trouble...... I dont use whats in the repositories, I create a folder ~/.mozilla/plugins and manually extract/add the flash .so file. The way its supposed to be done........ if you use 64bit... then get the 64bit plugin.......
<IdleOne> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<greezmunkey> IdleOne: Am I guilty for telling Flynsarmy that my virtualbox still works for me after an upgrade? ;)
<y007ghg7> yeah the alt + f2 thiong didnt work
<so_what> iflema: i did that you told me but it does not worked for me. It says that you dont have installed flash. :( so i go to synaptic and i install flashplugin-nonfree. It was worked for 5 days. But now when i open my pc i see that is not working. :(
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: You still having trouble copying a file to /etc?
<uLinux> LimeWire doesn't connect... why?
<iflema> so_what all other versions must be uninstalled...... and its ~/.mozilla/plugins
<y007ghg7> LinuxGuy2009; no but the firefox wont find my bookmarks
<so_what> iflema: i know . i have remove every package from synaptic. but it does not worked for me.
<Webtester01> I have a ssh server set up and I do remote support, I want to know if I can have the user ssh to the server for VNC purposes, and have my VNC viwer connect to my server and have the server foward the ports to the client.
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: Yeah that bites. Thats why I switched to chrome for the bookmark syncing.
<y007ghg7> there is chrome in ubuntu?
<iflema> so_what OK
<binil> nop
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: Yeah in the software center.
<y007ghg7> brb
 * y007ghg7 checkiing
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: cool
<Webtester01> y007ghg7, There is a chrome beta for linux.
<IdleOne> y007ghg7: it's called chromium-browser
<greezmunkey> Webtester01: I'm thinking that won't work, you would have to have a tunnel of some sort for VNC to do that.
<Agrajag-> costre: sorry, was away for a bit. have you found a solution for it? i know it wasn't happening in 9.10, but is in 10.04
<y007ghg7> but why i am tring to get my bookmarks back is i have windows and ubuntu on the same hdd and i am tring to copy my bookmarks off windows to ubuntu
<unsure> y007ghg7 can someone explain to y007ghg7 how to log in as root?? firefox new profile etc should be easy!
<y007ghg7> because windows wont boot
<h00k> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<so_what>  iflema  h00k : I take this error from terminal when i open the firefox and i go to a flash site : LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/yusuf/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so [/home/yusuf/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64]
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: Did you try safe mode?
<Webtester01> greezmunkey: That is an idea I had: Customer -<-> server <--> me
<y007ghg7> yes
<y007ghg7> it has a virus that evds the system processes
<y007ghg7> ends*
<Webtester01> Some customers are behind firewalls.. etc.
<unsure> LinuxGuy2009 windows wont boot he is migrrating the profile safe mode is not relevant
<h00k> so_what: I'm not sure, perhaps uninstall and reinstall it
<gaelfx> I was wondering how the nouveau drivers do if you're hooked up to an HDTV via HDMI? Are there any audio issues and how's the quality?
<greezmunkey> Webtester01: check this out, it may be possible after all! : http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/ssh-tunnel.html
<LinuxGuy2009> y007ghg7: If you use Chrome or Firefox(make sure you have the correct plugin or whatever installed for firefox) you can sync your bookmarks to your gmail or ubuntu-one accounts.
<unsure> !root | y007ghg7
<ubottu> y007ghg7: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unsure> oh
<Webtester01> Thanks, greezmunkey!
<greezmunkey> Webtester01: you would have to take that example and make it work for VNC though...
<unsure> y007ghg7 did you try running sudo firefox -P ?
<greezmunkey> Webtester01: That's pretty cool, me thinks I'll play with that one.
<h00k> don't run firefox as sudo
<unsure> y007ghg7 did you try running sudo something bout nautilus?
<G-man> can anybody help me get itunes to work on ubuntu
<h00k> y007ghg7: don't run firefox as root (with sudo) because it will break your permissions
<h00k> G-man: iTunes will not run on Linux
<jew_> itunes does work on linux :)
<h00k> G-man: alternatively, you can use Rhythmbox to manage your iPods and the Ubuntu One software center to purchase DRM free music
<so_what> h00k: i re-installed now the flashplugin-nonfree but the problem still... :(
<onetinsoldier> want root? sudo -i for anything as root on command line. your home is /root and config files created there are persistent. gksu does the same for x-windows stuff. you can even run nautilus as root with 'gksu'
<G-man> whats the sudo for rhythmbox
<y007ghg7> im sad that my ipod wont work with rythembox
<G-man> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox?
<h00k> G-man: It should already be installed, actually
<piju> y007ghg7; try gtkpod
<aquinas> n8
<y007ghg7> i have an ipod shuffle 3rd gen
<h00k> y007ghg7: what iPod do you have?
<y007ghg7> gtkpod doesndt work either
<h00k> y007ghg7: I think that should work now in 10.04
<G-man> nice
<y007ghg7> i have a ipod shuffle 3rd generation
<piju> y007ghg7; try mac osx
<h00k> G-man: which iPod do you have?
<y007ghg7> i tried everyting for my ipod in 10.04 and it wont work
<gaelfx> or how about vdpau? is that supported in the nouveau drivers for NVidia?
<onetinsoldier> best bumper sticker i ever saw --> got root?
<y007ghg7> lol
<unsure> y007ghg7 wait did you start nautilus as root or not?
<crazy6> hrm, dist-upgrade didn't work ... http://pastebin.com/y1DuUxWr
<y007ghg7> yers i did
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... is the ubuntu DVD contains all the Desktop enviroments
<cobra-the-joker> ?
<unsure> y007ghg7 did it not let you access all folders then?
<y007ghg7> 1 sec trying to load chrome
<econtomawesome> How do I install a tarball?
<y007ghg7> yes it did
<onetinsoldier> econtomawesome: /msg me
<unsure> y007ghg7 what did it not let you to copy?
<acerimmer> cobra-tje-joker: yes it does
<h00k> !pm | econtomawesome, onetinsoldier
<ubottu> econtomawesome, onetinsoldier: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<y007ghg7> it let me copy everything
<cobra-the-joker>  acerimmer ,ok . thank you
<gaelfx> econtomawesome: tarball is a compressed file, maybe something inside it is for installation, but there may be a better way
<unsure> y007ghg7 so now you have windows profile migrated?
<y007ghg7> no
<unsure> y007ghg7 to the new OS?
<econtomawesome> !tty h00k
<unsure> y007ghg7 why? what is the problem?
<y007ghg7> firefox dont recognise the bookmarks
<onetinsoldier> i can tell him how to install tarball here... but i've been told before that it's consider OT for this channel
<unsure> y007ghg7 I see
<y007ghg7> wait brb
<unsure> y007ghg7 this is places.sqlite in profile folder
<vinpan> i have 3 computers on network, ubuntu,xp,win7, now i can go to xp and see the files but when i go on win7 i go to the folders and it dose not show anything, any ideas?
<gaelfx> econtomawesome: what are you trying to install?
<Viking667> hi all. How do I find what package a particular (old) library is in?
<crazy6> ugh maybe I should just back up my home dir and start frmo scratch
<econtomawesome> gaelfx: google gadgets, at http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/downloads/list
<h00k> econtomawesome: Google Gadgets are in the repositories
<y007ghg7> ok im back
<gaelfx> vinpan: I have an idea, but it's not a great one. You could set up a LAN-website for file sharing (like do a LAMP stack and create a crummy webpage for listing all the stuff)
<econtomawesome> h00k thanks
<gaelfx> econtomawesome: like I said, there's probably a better way ;)
<y007ghg7> but my bookmarks didnt inport
<y007ghg7> import*
<unsure> y007ghg7 this is places.sqlite in profile folder
<unsure> y007ghg7 this is places.sqlite in profile folder - do you see it?
<vinpan> thank but i dont want to do that.lol, you think there is a conflict with 10.04 and win7?
<gaelfx> so has anyone used the nouveau drivers with hdmi yet? does it look pretty good or what?
<y007ghg7> yes i copyed it
<econtomawesome> gaelfx: true, but its about time I've learned how to install one from memory anyhow. Been using Ubuntu now for 1.5 years, done it a few times, but long and ardous to remember how
<unsure> y007ghg7 try opening places.sqlite with this addon: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5817
<gaelfx> econtomawesome: yeah, I know what you mean. usually you just have to use gzip with a few options and them make install blah blah blah
<greezmunkey> Webtester01: You will need to set LocalForward yes for the client connectors to do what you want
<G-man> whats a good p2p music program that is ubuntu friendly
<G-man> ?
<joshthecoder> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 64-bit from alt install CD, but it keeps freezing up when it hits the "cleaning up" stage
<joshthecoder> any ideas what to do?
<vinpan> dose anyone know if there is issues with networking from 10.04 to win7?
<econtomawesome> gaelfx: fair enough. I should probably start later in the day
<gaelfx> G-man: BitTorrent
<econtomawesome> gaelfx earlier, rather
<gaelfx> haha, yeah, coffee is your frien
<greezmunkey> vinpan: no, were you using it prior to 10.04?
<gaelfx> *friend
<vinpan> it worked fine with 9.04
<Canti_> Is there a way to see old versions of files with the text editor nano? I accidentally over-wrote some fortran source code
<vinpan> i mean 9.10
<greezmunkey> fortran, yikes
<D-coy> hi all
 * Viking667 shudders. Can't be as bad as COBOL
<y007ghg7> how do i run the addon from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5817 i have it installed
<mdel> can rhythmbox connect to itunes shares?
<greezmunkey> vinpan: what type of networking please, details.
<onetinsoldier> Viking667: hello. still looking for old library?
<Viking667> yup.
<vinpan> umm, just file sharing
<Zombie_Will> Hello, fine people.
<Zombie_Will> I will be installing Ubuntu for the first time shortly.
<greezmunkey> vinpan: ubox to win7, or win7 to ubox?
<gaelfx> vinpan: are you using SAMBA?
<vinpan> ubuntu to win7
<Zombie_Will> I am also installing win7
<gaelfx> Zombie_Will: glad to hear it. should be fun for you D
<onetinsoldier> Viking667: do you know the name of it? for example... libgif.so.4
<vinpan> thats the thing i can get into xp file sharing and i didnt use samba for that
<Viking667> yes.
<Viking667> libgtk-1.2.so
<greezmunkey> vinpan: ok, open Nautilus find a folder in your home directory that you want to share, right click the icon and select share.
<Viking667> You can see what I mean by "old"
<mdel> i could have sworn that rhythmbox could connect to my itunes share at home
<Zombie_Will> I'm seeing conficting things with the variuos guides I read about installing both OSs.... anyhelp? :/
<mdel> but its not working over VPN
<Zombie_Will> fresh hard drive :D
<Zombie_Will> so should make this easier
<gaelfx> vinpan: now that is pretty interesting, not sure what the problem could be then
<G-man> how do i use the bit torrent for music
<greezmunkey> vinpan: once you have that done, type smbtree in a terminal see what you get.
<G-man> i hit enter and it does nothing
<onetinsoldier> Viking667: ok, i usually try 'apt-file'... install it and try it you like. if you give me name i can search for it now if you want
<Viking667> I have resources here.. I'll try apt-file. Thanks, I wasn't sure if that command even existed.
<vinpan> Nautilus?
<onetinsoldier> Viking667: roger. use my nick to address me if you can
<gaelfx> G-man: the same as with everything else, you find a torrent file, of the legal variety, and open it with your bit torrent client
<greezmunkey> vinpan: file browser, places menu
<Viking667> onetinsoldier: sure.
<twiztid> hey could someone help me with the cario dock workin in opengl?
<gaelfx> G-man: you need to download the .torrent files from the internet
<crazy6> what can I do about texlive-latex-base-doc not installing correctly? http://pastebin.com/LcRxFZ10
<Flannel> Viking667: If not, you can check at packages.ubuntu.com (scroll down to the second set of form stuff)
<KEROLiUKAS> anyone have a solution to "IOError in chroot_setup(): No such file or directory: '/target/usr/sbin/policy-rc.d" ?
<onetinsoldier> Viking667: dang. sorry. doesn't look like Lucid has that lib
<greezmunkey> Viking667: you looking for libglx by chance?
<Viking667> just installing apt-file now.
<onetinsoldier> Viking667: roger.
<Viking667> dunno. All I know is: I'm trying to run ePSXe and it wants that old lib (and probably other stuff from that era too)
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: he's looking for old gtk... libgtk-1.2.so
<Viking667> If I can't find it in the repos, I might have to copy them over from my Mandriva machine... yeesh.
 * Viking667 nods
<greezmunkey> Viking667: my bad, that was someone else, carry on! :) Got it onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: cheers
<Viking667> Well, I may well need libglx, I don't know.
<intok> Anyone got 10.04 running on an intel i8* series IGP graphics system?
<twiztid> !cario
<y007ghg7> !uptime
<Nullifi3d> WindowsVista Uptime: 6days 20hrs 51mins 47secs Best: 2wks 5days 7hrs 14mins 11secs
<Niamor> WindowsVista Uptime : 2days 13hrs 39mins 22secs Record : 5wks 2days 5hrs 55mins 13secs
<Hamlin> Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Uptime: 3days 6hrs 4mins Best: 4days 10hrs 26secs
<Viking667> I haven't run a ldd against the binary to check.
<Viking667> intok: yes.
<Viking667> oh, hang on - igp? Does that include the 815?
<jew_> where can i learn how to use terminals and what not?
<Viking667> heh. On the internet.
<vinpan> ok i did that
<onetinsoldier> jew_: try http://linuxcommand.org/
<Viking667> there are PLENTY of tutorials for that sort of thing.
<unsure> !terminal | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<intok> Viking667 I'm guessing so, as I've got a box with the i845GL chipset that has a weird set of graphics errors http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<jew_> well i found one and they said to make another account to mess with
 * Viking667 goes blank
<jew_> and i did ..and it wont even load it
<Viking667> intok: I suspect the 845 is one I've never met.
<greezmunkey> Viking667: look here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/where-to-find-32bit-libgtk-1-2-so-0-a-754619/
<isurit> hello
<Viking667> greezmunkey: that may be another option. Thanks.
<Viking667> Now, let me clear off from here and go do some of this...
<greezmunkey> vinpan: what did smbtree show you, don't flood-paste here
<greezmunkey> vinpan: did it show you the folder you shared?
<mdel> can rhythmbox connect to itunes 9 shares??
<vinpan> i guess the share folders
<vinpan> ya
<crazy6> is there a file that keeps record of the install packages? maybe I can resolve this byu going in and manually removing it from the list
<mrbook1> Why when I boot  Ubuntu as guest it asks to be installed. i quit this screen and reboot. It reboots correctly.
<greezmunkey> vinpan: good, samba is working then. Are you running a firewall of any soft on your ubox?
<luckymurali> Hi all
<luckymurali> my ubuntu version is 6.0\
<vinpan> nope
<onetinsoldier> crazy6: yes. i've had people do that before. have to be careful though. make a backup of the file first for sure. it's --> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<greezmunkey> vinpan: can you ping the ubox from win7?
<luckymurali> Im not able to install gpart on it
<mrbook1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<luckymurali> even using apt also
<mrbook1> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<luckymurali> gpasrted
<Viking667> gparted ...
<luckymurali> yes
<vinpan> ok now from win7 i can see the folder
<vinpan> so it should work now
<greezmunkey> vinpan: problem solved? You just needed a shared folder! :)
<vinpan> thx for the help bra
<jew_> it says this
<greezmunkey> vinpan: :)
<jew_> You're not logged in as root, are you?
<jew_> Don't operate the computer as the superuser. You should only become the superuser when absolutely necessary. Doing otherwise is dangerous, stupid, and in poor taste. Create a user account for yourself now!
<luckymurali> the problem is the previous person who worked on that machine made "/" as 17 gb and rest as left
<jew_> how do i do that?
<_pg_> im using wicd and ubuntu studio x64, I can see wireless networks but i always get "connection failed: unable to get an ip address". it used to work, before I installed E i think.
<FloodBot1> jew_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> vinpan: better than bein' called panties ;)
<luckymurali> I want to gain the space becoz my 17gb almost full
<luckymurali> give me some ideas
<z3row3b> has anyone played with cloud servers?
<mrbook1> Newbie here and i am really frustrated with ubunti
<z3row3b> mrbook1: what's the problem?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: delete some stuff, compress rarely used stuff, add a HDD, ...
<jew_> take a look pleaseee http://paste.ubuntu.com/428073/plain/
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, hi
<luckymurali> that is a svn server
<onetinsoldier> jew_: you probably want to use the 'adduser' command. look at the manual for it with the following command 'man adduser'
<luckymurali> I cannot delete any stuff
<_pg_> im using wicd and ubuntu studio x64, I can see wireless networks but i always get "connection failed: unable to get an ip address". it used to work, before I installed E i think. Prop. broadcom driver is in use. someone please help me.
<mdel> seems like a simple question.... rhythmbox- can it connect to itunes 9 shares???
<mrbook1> Name it - i got it. 1st I am running ubuntu as a vbox guest running windows xp. When I boot up it asks me to reinstall. I cancell reboot and it's ok
<luckymurali> so I tried gparted
<luckymurali> but I m not able to install it
<codygman> where does ubuntu keep the video cache?
<phoenix_srv> hey guys, question; i've had ubuntu 9.10, and recently updated to ubuntu 10.04, but it went straight to low graphics mode. So i downloaded the latest nvidia driver and attempted to install it in recovery mode. It gave me an error about being unable to unload nvidia.ko, so I've basically pasted a few things about my PCI devices, nvidia installer logs, loaded modules, etc., so if someone could point some light on the issue, that'd be great. pasted here http
<jew_> nothings there
<z3row3b> mrbook: You're running Ubuntu inside a virtual computer running on top of windows?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: whoa slow down there chainsaw, how about you explain your situation, gparted can easily destroy your data if you are not *careful*
<jew_> there is no adduser or man adduser
<phoenix_srv> jew_: could always use useradd
<luckymurali> yes please advice me
<mrbook1> z3row3b: Yes I installed vbox in Windows XP then installed Ubuntu in vobox.
<onetinsoldier> jew_: there should be. there is on my Ubuntu system
<z3row3b> mrbook1: okay, so you installed ubuntu? As in, the entire installation process completed and it says to reboot into your new installation?
<arand> mrbook1: Is the ubuntu liveCD iso still attached to the virtualbox machine?
<z3row3b> arand: Just what I was about to ask. :-)
<mrbook1> z3row3b: The only things that work well is the internet.. and firefox. I can't get my webcam to work or the mic - both built in
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: I'm not sayin' a word until you describe exactly what it is that you need to do.
<z3row3b> mrbook1: Be sure you remove the ISO image from the virtual drive.
<z3row3b> mrbook1: You're using it within a virtual computer -- I doubt it has access to all your peripherals.
<Naixs> join #ubuntu-cn
<jew_> okay i typed in adduser and it sayed only a root user can add a user ..then i typed in man adduser and a bunch of stuff poped up
<mrbook1> arand: I download the iso file and used that to install
<onetinsoldier> jew_: ok
<dsnyders> Hi all!  When I run audacity, it plays about a quarter of a second of the file then stops.  What gives?
<z3row3b> mrbook1: That's a side-effect of using a virtual computer.
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, I have ubuntu 6 installed on it which is acting as a svn server
<jew_> now what?
<z3row3b> mrbook1: If you actually ran it in a LiveCD rather than in a virtual system, you'd have better luck, because it'll actually have access to your peripherals.
<luckymurali> it has 80 gb HDD
<onetinsoldier> jew_: you can use page-up and page down to browse through a man page. press 'q' to quit out of it
<mrbook1> z3row3b: are you saying I may be luckier to install it on it's own partition,
<luckymurali> they made partition of "/" drive to 17 GB
<z3row3b> mrbook1: Yes. But if you want to use it in VirtualBox, you'll find that you won't have access to all of your computer's hardware because the Vbox is simulating a completely different computer.
<jew_> how do i add a user to my computer?
<arand> jew_: use sudo
<onetinsoldier> jew_: if you were want to create a new user, that man page tells you how to use the 'adduser' command to do it
<mrbook1> z3row3b; I'll burn a cd and try it on a live cd and see what happens.
<arand> !sudo | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<luckymurali> it is almost full now and showing less disk space but If i check for entire disk it having aroung 40 GB free space
<z3row3b> mrbook1: Sounds good. Any more questions, feel free to contact me.
<luckymurali> I want to add the free space to the "/" drive
<unsure> is this a drive??
<mrbook1> z3row3b: Thanks
<unsure> could be C: or something??
<luckymurali> means a partition
<unsure> still, C:, D:, F:, etc
<luckymurali> like /./boot etc
<dsnyders> How do I edit audio files?  I used to use audacity but it no longer works.
<unsure> /./boot?????? is this a path??
<jew_> whats the diff between my account now and a root account?
<unsure> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<unsure> !rootaccount
<unsure> !rootuser
<unsure> ummm...
<dsnyders> jew_, a root account has special privileges.
<unsure> in one line, root is the user that can do anything with the system
<jew_> oh okay ..well since i just started using linux today i shouldnt use root account? lol
<Silly> root can bring a system it its knees in one fell swoop
<dsnyders> jew_, By using the sudo command you can grant yourself temporary root privileges.
<Flannel> jzacsh: Ubuntu uses sudo instead of a root login.  Basically, you say "I give myself permission" and then you've got permission for that command
<onetinsoldier> sudo = super user do
<crashdata> u can do sudo su
<binil> how is kubuntu verses ubuntu
<luckymurali> i saind /,"/boot" etc
<crashdata> and have permanent root
<jew_> well i just want another account on her so i can play with the terminal commands and not hurt anything . every guide i see they say not to use YOUR account to mess with terminals ..
<jebss> (Can't contact the database server: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) (localhost)
<jew_> on here*
<red2kic> Hello [Global], what is the best way to set up Xsession autologin? rc.local? minigetty? (In other word, how can I run "startx" automatically? Sane too.)
<luckymurali> greezmunkey, any tips for me
<crashdata> red2kic, i dont think rc.local exist on ubuntu
<dsnyders> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arand> luckymurali: If you have unpartitioned space it should be a rather simple procedure to resize a current partition using a liveCD.
<mae_tae> hello people
<mdel> seems like a simple question.... rhythmbox- can it connect to itunes 9 shares???
<unsure> hi mae_tae
<jebss> (Can't contact the database server: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) (localhost). I am tring to open a site and got this message. can anybody please tell me what's the problem and how to resolve it?
<onetinsoldier> jew_: try --> sudo adduser user_name_here
<jebss> thanks
<red2kic> crashdata: "file /etc/rc.local"
<red2kic> crashdata: It exist! :)
<mae_tae> i've apt-get update but it tries to connect to our proxy (192.168.4.250), how will i change the settings of that IP?
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: hmm, ok. It sounds to me like you need to do some serious disk maintenance on the server. You may consider using dd to image the existing disk to a new, larger disk. Look here: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/152592, then google for the other tools you'll need to make this all work.
<crashdata> hmm that didnt exist on 9.04
<dsnyders> jew_, the sudo command will prompt you for a password.  That is your password, not the root password.
<crashdata> i guess 10.04 its back
<phoenix_srv> anyone had a chance to look at my earlier request for help?
<z3row3b> phoenix_srv: what's up?
<luckymurali> greezmunkey thanks
<phoenix_srv> hey guys, question; i've had ubuntu 9.10, and recently updated to ubuntu 10.04, but it went straight to low graphics mode. So i downloaded the latest nvidia driver and attempted to install it in recovery mode. It gave me an error about being unable to unload nvidia.ko, so I've basically pasted a few things about my PCI devices, nvidia installer logs, loaded modules, etc., so if someone could point some light on the issue, that'd be great. pasted here http
<crashdata> red2kic, but thats nto where u edit it though...
<dsnyders> Hi all!  What program do you use to edit audio files?
<mae_tae> i've apt-get update but it tries to connect to our proxy (192.168.4.250), how will i change the settings of that IP?
<phoenix_srv> z3row3b: that's what i wrote before ^
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: It goes without saying the you will want a *tested* backup...
<jew_> yay thanks guys
<red2kic> crashdata: What?
<z3row3b> phoenix_srv: unfortunately that's outside my realm of experience, sorry :-/
<onetinsoldier> jew_: cheers, you're welcome
<luckymurali> ok
<phoenix_srv> z3row3b: thanks anyway :)
<preludelinux> wassup everyone
<ejv> how do I bring back the path bar in Nautilus?
<ejv> (using 10.04)
<onetinsoldier> preludelinux: howdy
<red2kic> ejv: Ctrl + L in nautilus.
<phoenix_srv> ejv: view > locationbar
<luckymurali> greezmunkey,I am not able to install partition editor also
<crashdata> red2kic, change it to run lvl 3 or 5
<xxkitexx1> hello
<xxkitexx1> can someone help me out
<xxkitexx1> kinda got a problem
<apstanto> I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.10 amd64 on my desktop, but when I boot from the cd, it shows the first screen, I select boot with no changes to computer, it starts to boot, but just goes to a terminal, and all the text flashes.  I stop the gdm and it stops flashing. But what do I do from here?  I want to install ubuntu.
<Guest35590> i have a maxtor onetouch 500GB, if i reformat this as ext4, should i leave the preinstalled drivers etc. on there? or does it not matter?
<mae_tae> i've tried to type this apt-get update but it tries to connect to our proxy (192.168.4.250), where will i change the settings of that IP?
<luckymurali> becouse It is not supporting ubuntu 6.0
<ejv> awesome! thanks red2kic / phoenix_srv
<Sereph> was REISUB removed in 10.04?
<phoenix_srv> ejv: for my part, no worries
<xxkitexx1> im trying to install my graphics card driver
<dsnyders> xxkitexx1, nobody can help you.  you haven't told anyone the problem.
<xxkitexx1> but it keeps  giving me a vcdk error
<greezmunkey> luckymurali: you will likely be running that of of a live CD, as I said Google for upgrading a hadr drive, but look a several posts before deciding on an approach.
<ejv> ctrl + l is a super short cut red2kic / phoenix_srv
<mae_tae> i've tried to type this apt-get update but it tries to connect to our proxy (192.168.4.250), where will i change the settings of that IP?
<ejv> ;)
<greezmunkey> s/of of/off of
<xxkitexx1> i went to the amd website and downloaded the drivers for linux for a particular card
<luckymurali> ok
<SwedeMike> apstanto: try 10.04 first, if you have new hardware it might be a driver problem.
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: what is the output of the following command:     cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<xxkitexx1> so i dont understand why it doesnt install
<abhijain> how to install wine on ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresbr> !ask > xxkitexx1
<ubottu> xxkitexx1, please see my private message
<xxkitexx1> im using the newest one
<Sereph> !wine > abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: (put it in pastebin.com)
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, ok ill try that
<ejv> !enter | xxkitexx1
<ubottu> xxkitexx1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<apstanto> SwedeMike:  Is 10.04 out?
<SwedeMike> apstanto: yes.
<kilrae> could someone running lucid confirm something for me? right click at the very top of the top panel (ie: the top of the screen); does the menu pop up?
<acerimmer> !dependcies>xxkitexx1
<acerimmer> kilrae: correct
<Sereph> kilrae: right or left?
<greezmunkey> kilrae: yes
<apstanto> SwedeMike:  Didn't know, last I heard it was still unstable.  I'll give it a shot ;)
<phoenix_srv> abhijain: apt-get install wine
<mewie> Hi.
<xxkitexx1> so does anyone know whats the problem
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, i dont find any ip in there, only list of url
<arand> kilrae: yep
<phoenix_srv> xxkitexx1: what happens when you try?
<crashdata> red2kic, in regular linux it exist in /etc/rc.d
<ejv> I personally got lost in the sea of people talking, try typing out your problem fully on one line
<Guest35590> real quick, i'm using the 10.04 liveCD right now
<xxkitexx1> it gives me a vckd error
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: so just to confirm, the url's are all ubuntu related? as in, they're not your organisations IP's?
<xxkitexx1> vcdk error sorry
<ejv> xkcd error? you should be so lucky.... /me drumrolls
<Guest35590> i have my external USB maxtor 500GB hooked up. it's virtually empty, should I just repartition it to ext4 with GParted?
<kilrae> arand: your mouse pointer is at the very top pixel of the screen? if you push the cursor all the way to the top left and left click, does the the Applications menu still open?
<phoenix_srv> xxkitexx1: not a vkd error?
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, yes, no ip's in there
<phoenix_srv> ah
<xxkitexx1> im runing it right now from terminal
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: could you paste an output of an attempted apt-get update command please? into pastebin.com
<mae_tae> ok
<Guest35590> also, can i change my handle easily?
<crazy6> wow this problem has only spiral way out of control: http://pastebin.com/p9euuVnh
<red2kic> crashdata: Well, I'm going to try it. (Using commands in .bash_profile).
<xxkitexx1> it says vcdk is missing
<ejv> has ubuntu packaged wgetpaste yet? they really need to get on that...
<red2kic> ejv: Where did you hail from? Here, we call it pastebinit
<arand> kilrae: Ah, no, on my karmic system it doesn't at least, in virtualbox lucid it seems to work...
<ejv> red2kic: gentoo
<xxkitexx1> i have been looking all over the place and i cant figure it out
<dsnyders> Has anyone got audacity working in 9.04?
<unsure> !audacity
<red2kic> ejv: I see! I know Fedora call it fgetpaste -- Something like that. :)
<unsure> uhm
<phoenix_srv> xxkitexx1: unfortunately, i dont have a lot of experience with ati cards, so maybe the forums will be your best bet?
<crashdata> red2kic, u just wnat ur ubuntu to log u in directly to xwindows right
<ejv> red2kic: haha yea this whole gnome gui nautilus thing is new to me ;)
<Guest35590> test
<kilrae> arand: you wouldn't be able to hit that pixel too easily in a VM I'd expect, but you're having it in Karmic? (/me runs upstairs to try this on Karmic)
<xxkitexx1> oo
<red2kic> crashdata: I'm going to try it. Yes. No gdm or xdm.
<greezmunkey> crazy6: Your system is running though, right?
<crazy6> greezmunkey: yeah, seems to be
<red2kic> ejv: There are a new feature in nautilus (released in Lucid). F3 (for split-window). Making it easier to manage movies.
<Guest35590> test
<greezmunkey> crazy6: I had the same issue, I'll see If I can find the fix I used, brb
<xxkitexx1> this is way to much trouble just to install a driver
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, there's no error, it just try to connect to our proxy (192.168.4.250), supposedly it just directly downloaded those listed in source list
<qwm> someone wish me luck. i've removed shitloads of programs (somehow a the whole lot of xfce and kde packages had found their way into my system), and now i intend to reboot, and HOPEFULLY pulseaudio will work again
<ejv> red2kic nice find
<xxkitexx1> would me being crossfired have anything to do with it
<greezmunkey> crazy6: check here, I found this very useful: http://itechlog.com/linux/2008/12/18/fix-broken-package-ubuntu/
<greezmunkey> crazy6: just be sure to work through it slowly, you'll have to read into it a bit.
<phoenix_srv> xxkitexx1: possible
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: could i still grab a paste?
<crashdata> red2kic, it should be in /etc/inittab but this doesnt exist in ubuntu
<mae_tae> ok, for a while
<Guest35590> if i have a 9.10 install that is ext3, will i be able to rsync it to an external hard drive that is formatted ext4?
<Guest35590> i'm wondering  if i should format my external hard drive as ext3 or ext4
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, here's the link http://pastebin.com/8BKi0GaA
<crashdata> where is the inittab in ubuntu?
<Asa-Thor> Video problem: when I enter full screen in a couple of games, some graphics are redrawn an inch or so down
<greezmunkey> Guest35590: I makes sense to me that it should be the same as your internal HDD's, I could be wrong.
<dsnyders> crashdata, /etc/event.d
<xxkitexx1> i just disabled it
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, how will i fix those error, http://pastebin.com/8BKi0GaA
<Guest35590> greezmunkey, thanks. yeah, what i am probably goint to do though is upgrade to 10.04
<Guest35590> and then upgrade to ext4
<crashdata> dsnyders, doesnt exist
<xxkitexx1> could it be virtual boc
<Viking667> /discon/bye
<xxkitexx1> box
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: seems one of a few possible issues, either the IP is wrong, or the proxy doesn't accept connections of that type/size (i.e., blocking that file type), or the proxy server is down at the moment
<phoenix_srv> xxkitexx1: if you're running it in virtualbox
<greezmunkey> Guest35590: It is a Linux box, so just about anything is possible, but why invite trouble, right :)
<phoenix_srv> you'll need to install the virtualbox graphics drivers, because the system only sees a virtual graphics card, not your  real graphpics card
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, the proxy is running, where will i change the ip of that?
<Omen_20> hi. Did the fstab file change any between 9.10 and 10.04?
<Guest35590> greez, ok, thanks. yeah, i'm gonna format to ext3
<phoenix_srv> so when you try and install the ati drivers, it will just think "no card exists"
<Guest35590> thanks for your help
<dsnyders> !inittab
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xxkitexx1> oo
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, provided that IP is wrong, so where will i set that?
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: system > preferences > network proxy is probably where its set
<xxkitexx1> so how do i install or find it for virtual box
<Guest35590> I just wanted to say that I was using gopher and archie back in 1994, but I never got IRC. this is my first time on IRC ever and it was very helpful
<Ferb> is there any virtual webcam drivers available for Ubuntu??
<phoenix_srv> xxkitexx1: google for "virtualbox graphics drivers"
<red2kic> crashdata: I guess the suggestion from a website does not work.
<dsnyders> crashdata, ubuntu doesn't use inittab like other linux systems.  It has been replaced with upstart.
<phoenix_srv> or, you may be able to click to install it in the virtualbox menu
<greezmunkey> Guest35590: There you go, what...no veronica???
<red2kic> !runlevels | crashdata
<ubottu> crashdata: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<crashdata> red2kic, then how do u change the run level?
<dsnyders> crashdata, sorry about the quick but wrong /etc/event.d reference
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: if you can't get it working, you may have to proxy it, in which case, you need to have a valid proxy that you know works (such as an ssh socks proxy), and then install proxychains, and then run update like this:  sudo proxychains apt-get update
<phoenix_srv> and that will put all your traffic through your proxy
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, i see, but we're not using GUI, sorry im just new to linux
<phoenix_srv> ah ok, i cant recall where the proxy is set in the conf files, but a quick google search should tell you
<phoenix_srv> proxychains is not a gui though, mae_tae, so that may work
<phoenix_srv> alternatively, if all your details for the proxy are correct, you could just get the admins to allow that file type through
<crazy6> greezmunkey: argh, it's stuck on cpio, and I already removed that from the status file... any ideas?
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, ok, actually i just want to remove that setting of that of why it connects to proxy, my problem is where will i edit that setting
<Marmaduke> Would anyone be willing to help me with a dual booting issue?
<acerimmer> Marmaduke: state it
<Marmaduke> I installed ubuntu on one harddrive, and windows 7 on another but windows 7 automaticaly runs on startup. I want to be able to chose the OS I want at startup.  I installed windows 7 second.
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: it's possibly been specified in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, something that apt-get update somewhat being rerouted to 192.168.4.250
<arand> Marmaduke: You need to reinstate grub mbr
<Marmaduke> how do I do that?
<arand> !grub2 | Marmaduke
<ubottu> Marmaduke: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<chut> hi people, i have a question, is there a way to make it from the terminal when i just type the name of the app and it always open with nohup?
<phoenix_srv> mae_tae: or, it may be in your ~/.bashrc file, as a line like this: export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<arand> Marmaduke: wiki page has a guide for "reinstalling grub"
<greezmunkey> crazy6: try to remove the rpm2cpio package, the apt-get clean
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, aside from apt.conf, what file might be involve, ok ill look at it
<greezmunkey> then apt-get clean, sorry
<Asa-Thor> Hi guys. I'm having an issue with full screen.
<chut> anyone?
<Marmaduke> Ok I'll try that thanks guys
<greezmunkey> crazy6: let me guess, you don't keep a log of installs, changes, etc to your puter...
<AbuMaia> chut: it doesn't already do that?
<kifo> A while ago i had used a command that printed detailed info on mouse/keyboard input to stdout, anyone know what im talking about?
<chut> yeah nope
<mae_tae> phoenix_srv, where can i find that bashrc
<chut> we have to type nohup programname right
<MurielGodoi> Hi guys,  any mencoder expert to help me to convert m2ts file to avi/h.264 file?
<chut> so i dont want to type nohup
<chut> is it possible?
<AbuMaia> what is nohup?
<greezmunkey> no HangUP
<chut> it's a run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty
<phoenix_srv> in your home folder
<phoenix_srv> so if you typed the following, mae_tae, it would show you the contents of it:
<phoenix_srv> cat ~/.bashrc
<crazy6> sigh, ok, giving up, will just reinstall
<thebruce> YAY for fresh installations of Lucid!
<Omen20> 10.04 has screwed up mounting. It flips my partitions between sdb and sda every boot. So the partition will be sdb1 and then after a reboot it will be sda1.
<greezmunkey> chut: you could write a simple shell script to start the program that way, maybe even an alias...
<AbuMaia> hm, I hadn't heard of that.  if I want to run gedit, I just type gedit.  if I want mplayer, just type mplayer.  it always works fine
<chut> oh, so it's possible?
<thebruce> can anyone guide me in the right direction of setting up my swap partition
<greezmunkey> chut: I don't know why not. If you can type it at a terminal it can be automated.
<acerimmer> thebruce: during install or post install?
<chut> oh, so i just need to grab the input right
<thebruce> acerimmer, postinstall now
<thebruce> my swap is located at /dev/sdb2
<greezmunkey> chut: what exactly are you doing?
<thebruce> if i try mkswapon /dev/sdb2 says drive is busy
<chut> i'm trying to run all my programs from the terminal with nohup command
<chut> but i dont want to type nohup
<chut> lolz
<red2kic> chut: Use Gnome-Do or something. :3
<thebruce> df -h doesn't show my swap partition, but i know i made one. b/c one of my partitons shows up as sdb3
<Sereph> compiz says it cannot find any animation plugin for 'extra animations' how can i get it?
<thebruce> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<red2kic> chut: ALT+F2 and type in there. :(
<AbuMaia> so if I type nohup gedit, it will open gedit as normal, but I can then close terminal and it won't kill gedit?
<acerimmer> thebruce: adding more swap @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<chut> oh
<chut> i dont use gnome :D
<red2kic> AbuMaia: Try it.
<MurielGodoi> hi guys... someone could help me to convert a m2ts file to a avi(h.264) file? I got no success here.
<hornets> what happened to gnome-terminal transparecy on Lucid? bug?
<hornets> it's not working here
<xangua> chut: gnome do can be used in any desktop
<AbuMaia> red2kic: I usually like to know what a command does before trying it ^_^
<greezmunkey> chut: so shell: #!/bin/sh nohup {command}, chmod +x command, ect...
<xangua> chut: kde has also a good default launcher i believe and you can install others
<red2kic> chut: Terminals are often used to run non-interactive programs.  Keep that in mind. :)
<Ferb> is there any way to simulate webcam??
<chut> oh
<chut> thanks guys
<chut> :D
<red2kic> chut: s/programs/commands
<greezmunkey> chut: are you command line only?
<chut> yeah
<chut> i am
<greezmunkey> chut: you could probably use screen to do that as well
<chut> okidokia__, i use irssi on screen
<soreau> What package(s) do I need to install to play wave files?
<almoxarife> anyone else having issues with chromium, mine hangs trying to get into the 'extensions' page, everytime
<soreau> i just use totem
<xangua> soreau: have you installed restricted-extras¿
<greezmunkey> chut: here's a line from .screenrc: screen -t SYSLOG 3 tail -f /var/log/syslog, could also be screen -t SYSLOG 3 nohup tail -f /var/log/syslog as well
<chut> oh :) thanks greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> I thank the channel for clue-ing me in on screen :)
<twiztid> anyone know how i would begin to appropriate the open-gl cario dock for lucid? it just flickers and doesnt draw... i have a radeon graphic card and amd2ghz
<BladeNBrocade> any one having crazy issues with indicator applet? mines wont start most of the programs in the menu.. not sure where the errors are getting logged,.. or if its some other component failing
<cdw32> Hello all	! I recently install 10.04 like most of you and ihave been having a problem with my graphics card. Any thoughs?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: details pls when asking
<BladeNBrocade> is there any information somewhere on ubuntu site in regards to indicator applet having issues opening programs?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: well my videos are very choppy and the audio and visual tracks do not match up
<mewie> Okay, so I've got Windows XP and, as of about an hour ago, Ubuntu on my machine.  I've got a wireless adapter which I need to connect to the internet, but apparently the driver's only compatible with Windows.  So how do I connect Ubuntu?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: and and the visual reactions are not fluid. if that makes sense
<Scouris> BladeNBrocade, can you open the programs manually (ie. through the standard menu)?
<jimtuv> I have a nvidia fx5200 graphic card and am having no plymouth animations on bootup. Card is working and acceleration. just no animation
<BladeNBrocade> yes i can
<acerimmer> mewie: google the specific manufacturer and model  to see if there's s driver available
<greezmunkey> cdw32: what hardware, using compiz, did it work before your upgrade, etc.
<BladeNBrocade> Scouris: yes i can
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i know its from intel on a dell mini 12 and yes it did. my buddy thinks its the driver...
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i ran the lspci in terminal and it didnt give me anyything i understood
<greezmunkey> cdw32: probably, try in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<greezmunkey> cdw32:  what do you get?
<phoenix_srv> hey guys, question; i've had ubuntu 9.10, and recently updated to ubuntu 10.04, but it went straight to low graphics mode. So i downloaded the latest nvidia driver and attempted to install it in recovery mode. It gave me an error about being unable to unload nvidia.ko, so I've basically pasted a few things about my PCI devices, nvidia installer logs, loaded modules, etc., so if someone could point some light on the issue, that'd be great. pasted here http
<BladeNBrocade> Scouris: it works correctly on my laptop where the main difference is 64 bit vs 32 laptop being the 64 bit...
<cdw32> greezmunkey: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<senthil> I'm having trouble with Virtual Box...something to do with Kernel headers. Help please?
<legend2440> is there anything i can do about lucid's fsck disk integrity checks being very slow compared to how karmic was
<aplund> I've got an issue with the plymouth startup screen.  It is just blank except for the console cursor.  Removing "quiet" but keeping "splash" spews out kernel messages.  The splash screen works on shutdown.  Is there any way to debug this kind of issue?
<jimtuv> phoenix_srv I saw a post about that somewhere.
<Scouris> BladeNBrocade, I can't see the issue reported elsewhere. Is anything reported in the system logs?
<moonfish> Good day! :-)
<moonfish> Windows-users can explore shared folders on system drive, but do not have access to shared folder on mounted ext4 (or NTFS)drive. Please, help!
<tsyj2007> hi ,everyone
<indus> hi
<unsure> hi
<red2kic> hi
<indus> !share
<renegaide> since installing nvidia drivers I get an huge ubuntu splash screen and sound is cracky in 10.04
<indus> renegaide, huge ?
<BladeNBrocade> Scouris: not a peep
<tsyj2007> i am using kubuntu10.04
<unsure> yes?
<jimtuv> phoenix_srv here it is maybe it will help http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<indus> renegaide, huge as in ?
<cdw32> my sound is good just the vid sux
<renegaide> yes an oversized ubuntu logo
<indus> renegaide, yeah i hear its some bug , try changing resolution
<hornets> i get this cracky logo too
<moonfish> Windows-users can explore shared folders on system drive, but do not have access to shared folder on mounted ext4 (or NTFS) drive. Please, help!
<indus> renegaide, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i checked the intel website and they do not have linux drivers
<senthil> Can anyone tell me how to update kernel headers?
<indus> moonfish, hi
<greezmunkey> cdw32: that's ok. Look in System>Admin...>Harware Drivers - see what's there
<SoNick> senthil: I'd start with sudo apt-get install and check what the package for the latest headers is
<indus> moonfish, windows user needs to access a shared ubuntu folder?
<SoNick> Er... reverse those two
<cdw32> greezmunkey: just wireless driver
<senthil> SoNick: I downloaded latest one to fix problem with Fn keys
<senthil> But that seems to have broken my virtual box
<SoNick> Some googling tells me that the best solution [and most common one so far] is to use sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<senthil> Yea tried that
<mae_tae> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<senthil> SoNick: Yea, tried that, I got no file exist
<mae_tae>  Failed to bring up eth0.
<mae_tae> what the cause of those?
<jimtuv> Re-installation of virtual box should get it working. I did the same thing and it was
<greezmunkey> cdw32: hmm What Dell do you have?
<senthil> SoNick: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.34-020634rc6-generic
<jimtuv> just a matter of letting it recompile the headers
<senthil> jimtuv: Tried that also
<cdw32> greezmunkey: inspiron 1210
<senthil> jimtuv: Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel.
<renegaide> when I change my audio to 5.1 it sounds really bad
<greezmunkey> cdw32: oh, laptop!
<cdw32> greezmunkey: lol
<SoNick> Hm... try sudo apt-get update ? If that gives an error then apt-get probably can't access the internet
<SIGTERMer> hi. is there a way do attach a forked process to init in c?
<senthil> SoNick: Tried that when you first said, it said No packages need updating
<Classic> hello, I just upgraded to Lucid, and now ttys are disabled. How do I enable them?
<unsure> ttys??
<Classic> consoles, unsure
<abhijain> how to install yahoo massenger for ubuntu
<SoNick> unsure: tty1, tty2, etc. accessed through Ctrl+Alt+F1-F7 or so
<senthil> abhijain: Piding
<senthil> *pidgin
<Andrewjs18> hello all
<Andrewjs18> anyone good with hp proliant servers?
<xangua> abhijain: you can use empathy, pidgin or kopete to connect to yahoo messenger
<abhijain> senthil: i want yahoo massnger only pidgin empathy i already used
<SoNick> senthil: Hm... maybe your sources list is off, then? I'm about out of ideas here.
<senthil> abhijain: I don't think you can use YM, you can connect to yahoo via others
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i have no clue what to do anymore
<senthil> SoNick: I haven't changed anything...how do I bring them up to date?
<abhijain> senthil: i m unable to open my save chat in other im fro yahoo massenger
<senthil> abhijain: Afraid you can't do that
<jimtuv> senthil did you try  apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<xangua> abhijain: you can also try gyachi, but their PPA is only aviable from hardy to karmic https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<greezmunkey> cdw32: you said that videos flicker, right?
<senthil> jimtuv, yes: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.34-020634rc6-generic
<muchosoft> hola, alguien puede ayudarme?
<Rave1> abhijain,  messenger should just be an option from your yahoo home page on a linux box    at least it has been on mine  for as long as I can remember
<twiztid> anybody else having problems with the glx cario-dock? or that might know how i can troubleshoot it?
<xangua> !es | muchosoft
<ubottu> muchosoft: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> muchosoft: but i don't believe ou get much help, is allready passed midnight :S
<xevin> is there no fix for x4500M in lucid?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: yes  have you ever seen a computer on television and it flickers...thats what the video on my computer looks liek
<acerimmer> !#ubuntu-L10n-es|muchosoft
<senthil> cdw32: Are you using 10.04?
<Asa-Thor> I'm having a problem with SDL, I think.
<cdw32> senthil: yes i am
<acerimmer> !muchosoft|#ubuntu-L10n-es
<greezmunkey> cdw32: what about everything else? Okay, or not - if yes what videos, youtube?
<senthil> cdw32: I had the same trouble, upgrading to better kernel helped, but be warned my virtual box stopped working
<optimus_t>  anybody knows how can i use latest python on ubuntu 8.04
<kungfuman> i am having problem to install k3b
<cdw32> senthil: i have no clue what a virtual box is
<greezmunkey> cdw32: oh, your entire screen is doing this?
<senthil> In that case you should be fine
<cdw32> senthil: or a kernal
<cdw32> greezmunkey: no
<greezmunkey> cdw32: what about everything else? Okay, or not - if yes what videos, youtube?
<theadmin> Do I need a reboot after libc-dev update?
<rabidweezle> I'm trying to use sed to replace all tabs (\t) from a py I'm working on, with sed 's/\t/    /' foo.py > footest.py, but it only renames the first layer tabs, not the ones 2-5 tabs in. Can someone help me get that syntax right?
<twiztid> the open gl version of the cario dock isnt drawing right in lucid, yet i run compiz smoothly, flash smoothly, etc
<xangua> optimus_t:  1.- updating to lucid or 2.- manually compiling the program and any dependencie it needs :S
<hnd> can we fetch the vnode of a file, modify it and restore the modified version??? conditions being am not a root user
<cdw32> greezmunkeyjust the videos and the screensaver, youtube, hulu
<cdw32> senthil: how do you upgrade a kernal
<twiztid> ive been allll over the net tryin to see if anyone else has been havin problems with opengl
<greezmunkey> cdw32: ah, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jimtuv> senthil try here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc3-lucid/
<hnd> can we fetch the vnode of a file, modify it and restore the modified version??? conditions being am not a root user
<cdw32> greezmunkey: how would one do that
<acerimmer> greezmunkey: sudo apt-get-install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<theadmin> What will happen if I "chmod 000 ~/.local/share/Trash"?
<hnd> theadmin: try it and see ;)
<kungfuman> if i try to install k3b from add/remove then this output:Cannot install 'k3b'
<kungfuman> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'k3b' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<kungfuman> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<greezmunkey> cdw32: I'm not saying it will fix your issue, but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arand> ls
<greezmunkey> acerimmer: :)
<xangua> kungfuman: then open Synaptic ans indtall it from there
<theadmin> hnd: Just wanna make sure I put nothing to trash %) Tired of accidentally using "Move to trash" instead of "Permanently delete" and then having to clean it
<senthil> jimtuv: I installed v2.6.34-rc3-lucid and virtual box broke
<hnd> theadmin: lol
<kungfuman> and if i try from terminal then this: Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<kungfuman> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<kungfuman> that package should be filed.
<kungfuman> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<kungfuman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBot1> kungfuman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kungfuman>   k3b: Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2)
<hnd> anyone??? can we fetch the vnode of a file, modify it and restore the modified version??? conditions being am not a root user
<acerimmer> theadmin: a catastrophic cascade failure opening a dimensional portal to Xen which will allow the foul combine advances forces to invade.
<theadmin> acerimmer: Call freeman!
<theadmin> lol
<acerimmer> theadmin: gotto go clean my crowbar.  G'nite all.
<xangua> kungfuman: have you tried from Synaptic¿
<xangua> senthil: better to use the version incluided in teh repositories
<theadmin> acerimmer: sed 's/cascade failure/resonance cascade/', though
<cdw32> greezmunkey: it said that it couldnt find the package
<senthil> jimtuv: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-2.6.34-020634rc3
<theadmin> cdw32: What package are you looking for
<kungfuman> xangua, yes i tried but problem there also
<mae_tae> SIOCADDRT: File exists   <--- whats the cause of this? and how will i resolve this?
<senthil> xangua: I can't seem to find the version in repo for some other reason
<cdw32> theadmin: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kungfuman> problem: k3b:
<kungfuman>  Depends: kdelibs-data (>= 4:3.1.4-2)
<AnakinSkywhopper> HI.
<greezmunkey> cdw32: should be: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - that should have worked
<theadmin> cdw32: It's there o-O Do you have the Multiverse repo enabled?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: no it did i tried three times.
<cdw32> theadmin: what is that
<theadmin> cdw32: Does "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep 'multiverse'" return anything?
<greezmunkey> theadmin: good call...
<jimtuv> senthil did you try sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<cdw32> greezmunkey: this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428094/
<twiztid> would anyone be able to help with configuring the opengl cario dock on a ati card?
<senthil> jimtuv: yes - Makefile:152: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<jimtuv> wow would have thought that would work
<apstanto> I'm installing 10.04, and its frozen on 0% while "Resizing partition...".  The hard drive light is stuck on solid, and the cd drive accesses briefly only once in a while.  Its been like this for 15min.  What should I do?
<greezmunkey> theadmin: check out his post, top line(s)
<senthil> Yea me too. Happened to me several times before, but never gave this trouble
<kungfuman> how is the "burn" and "wodim" tool for burning cd and dvd?
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Looks right for me okay... uh. Do a "sudo apt-get update"
<cdw32> theadmin: greezmunkey; in progress
<theadmin> apstanto: Is it a RAID hard drive?
<cdw32> theadmin: complete
<theadmin> cdw32: Now try installing again
<apstanto> No.  I want to dual boot. It has windows vista on it already.
<cdw32> theadmin: package could not be found
<theadmin> apstanto: *AH*! It might fail to resize because disk is too fragmented, defrag it in windows
<ynk> good evening, guys.
<apstanto> Ok. but what should I do while its frozen?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: looks like you need this one: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main universe restricted multiverse
<skarri> hello
<cdw32> greezmunkey:
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to make the click zone on a HP clickpad bigger?
<ynk> i'm trying to install Pidgin and getting the error, "You must have GLib 2.4.0 or newer development headers installed to build. If you have these installed already you may need to install pkg-config so I can find them."
<theadmin> hm. I have a weird problem here, Update manager icon is still there after installing updates
<skarri> I was wondering if anyone knew how to turn off tap to click in xubuntu?
<ynk> i tried installing the "pkg-config" package but it says i already have it.
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i did it second time and its working should i still do what you just sent
<indus> ynk, which version of ubuntu are you using
<xangua> ynk: to build¿¿ you can install pidgin frrom the repositories
<ynk> i'm using Karmic
<greezmunkey> cdw32: no
<cdw32> ok
<apstanto> theadmin: what should I do while its frozen?
<skarri> I cannot find it under the mouse settings, and my xorg.conf is pretty much empty
<theadmin> ynk: See instructions on downloading on www.pidgin.im
<theadmin> apstanto: Don't think you can really do much, dunno
<xangua> ynk: sudo aptitude install pidgin
<theadmin> xangua: nope. Pidgin package in Karmic repos is broken
<ynk> theadmin:  hmm. i was trying to use "./configure" to install it
<ynk> xangua: i will try your method.
<skarri> also, I use an hp pavilion tx2500
<greezmunkey> cdw32: did you buy your pc from dell?
<xangua> theadmin: if they were then how could i be here¿¿, using pidgin as irc client
<cdw32> greezmunkey: yes i did
<san> guyz it will be soo great if anyone of you help me
<ynk> theadmin xangua: hopefully, i get the latest version because i'm running Karmic.
<theadmin> xangua: I dunno, it was broken for me
<ynk> i'm going to use the repository.
<apstanto> Should I hold down the power button?
<marupa> Hi all, is there a way to, from command line, kill any other sound daemons and pump audio directly from a single (and only one) program?
<theadmin> ynk: You need to add their repository the get the latest (as said, instructions on their site)
<ynk> theadmin: thanks, buddy. i'll go back and read the instructions.
<san> guyz first i installed karmic then xp so my grub went then through live cd i repaired grub but now in grub xp is not loading it says no such file system
<theadmin> apstanto: Dunno, try Alt+SysRQ and type "REISUB"
<greezmunkey> cdw32: maybe you can contact them regarding your video issue as well. I think Dell sells PCs with ubuntu installed - I could be wrong.
<san> please anyone of you help me
<san> or else i will have to format and install both OS again
<darolu> !anyone | san
<ubottu> san: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<theadmin> darolu: He asked his question
<cdw32> greezmunkey: yes they sold this to me with ubuntu 8.04 on it....
<san> another thing is that i dont have xp boot cd
<darolu> theadmin: oh I see, sry :) !patience? :p
<theadmin> darolu: :D
<xangua> san you did wrong, firs one installs windows and then any other OS, remember that next time
<darolu> san: what grub version do you have?
<skarri> any ideas folks?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: the restricted extras might help right
<Nhawdge|work> Hey all, I'm having some trouble getting 8.04 LTS server to upgrade to 10.04 it refuses to acknowledge that their is a new release available
<darolu> skarri: if you know how to do it via xorg.conf file, you can create it; I know you can do it with that file
<san> xangua: ya i know that dear but i needed ubuntu very desperatly and i dint had xp cd that time thats y
<san> darolu: 1
<greezmunkey> cdw32: Dells page doesn't mention Linux/Ubuntu anywhere?
<skarri> haven't messed with xorg.conf in ages
<marupa> Sorry about that...glitchy.  Anyone?
<senthil> Is anyone having trouble with gedit running amok on processing power?
<twiztid> how would i go about updateing to glx version 1.3? cause cario dock is toggleing indirect rendering...
<skarri> and I'm trying to avoid that
<cdw32> greezmunkey: ubuntu.dell.com
<san> darolu: i repaired grub through live cd as said in forum then came in ubuntu and sudo apt-get install grub
<cdw32> greezmunkey: they sold it to me like this and i think they are kicking themselves for it
<san> in grub it shows last option as xp but throws an error no such file system
<skarri> darolu: I don't even know how to begin writing the setting for my trackpad
<darolu> san: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab and menu.lst files? that way we will have a better idea of what's wrong
<greezmunkey> cdw32: heh :)
<jimtuv> senthil it could be that your grub didnot update correctly and is not reflecting the right kernel. check uname -r and see what it gives you
<theadmin> darolu: fstab is not responsible for GRUB stuff, menu.lst is deprecated.
<cdw32> greezmunkey: and dell dose not have any support with ubuntu you have to to call cononical
<senthil> jimtuv: 2.6.34-020634rc6-generic
<cdw32> andi refuse to pat
<cdw32> pay
<darolu> san: my bad fstab won't help but the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<charley_> hello, I'm wondering how if I could add my uni apt-proxy to my sources.list
<greezmunkey> cdw32: fair enough
<san> darolu: sad there is no file or folder in etc named fstab
<jetole> Hey guys. I am setting up or, well changing my preseed on a server and one item I just changed is that hostname is assigned via dhcp however the installer is still asking me to set the hostname. It shows the dhcp assigned hostname by default but how can I make it auto use this hostname without asking me about it?
<charley_> oh,http://mirror.cse.unsw.edu.au/lib/debian-sources.list by the way itsays, I think it says hardy only
<charley_> so I'm wondering if it'll work, I'm using Feisty I think
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i dont know
<twiztid> this is what i got when trying to open glx cairo dock (opengl version) http://pastebin.com/tkXzAEQT
<darolu> theadmin: yeah I just re-read what I said XD now I'm thinking he may have installed grub2 with the apt-get install grub
<san> darolu: ya i know that commands shows all drives my linux drive is in sda8
<darolu> san: there must be one, but nevermind; you said you have grub legacy right?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: once this is done the extras is there anything i need to do
<greezmunkey> cdw32: the restricted extras will provide the codecs and what not that ubuntu can't legally package into their OS - some legal thing, go figure. I think I read somewhere that Mint includes them though.
<san> darolu: legacy?
<darolu> san: legacy = 1
<cdw32> greezmunkey: mint
<senthil> jimtuv: I could've swore I just installed the new kernel, but it isn't updating
<san> darolu: extremely sorry  i dont know what it is
<greezmunkey> cdw32: no you shouldn't have to restart. Mint / ubuntu derivitive(?)
<greezmunkey> cdw32: I don't mint...
<darolu> san: uhmmm you said "1", nevermind, did you install karmic or upgraded from jaunty?
<theadmin> Mint is meh. And we don't support it here anyway.
<san> darolu: karmix fresh install through boot cd
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i have no clue what is it
<greezmunkey> cdw32: I have heard about issues with flash a lot here lately, that's why I asked what videos you were having issues with.
<darolu> san: ok so you have grub 2, run "sudo update-grub" it should add your windows entry to the grub
<wildbat> san, do this for us to help you, pastebin those : sudo fisk -l , your grub error msg, your grub.cfg
<san> darolu: actually my both os were working find but then virus came in xp so i had to reinstall it so grub vanished then when i repaired through live cd  xp doesnt work
<cdw32> greezmunkey: all of them
<cdw32> streaming,
<cdw32> internet
<cdw32> and tohers
<san> darolu: updated
<darolu> san: I see, try running "sudo update-grub" see if it prints your windows entry
<Jordan_U> san: That's normal, grub was previously searching for your old XP install (its filesystem UUID specifically), if you run "sudo update-grub" it will look for the new XP install.
<san> darolu: nope it doesnt
<twiztid> this is what i got when trying to open glx cairo dock (opengl version) http://pastebin.com/tkXzAEQT  any ideas on what to do next???
<san> sorry to ask but where is grub.cfg located?
<Jordan_U> san: /boot/grub/
<cdw32> greezmunkey: so i may never have good vid again
<theadmin> Grah, help me. VLC keeps freezing videos (while audio keeps playing), it's impossible to watch anything :'(
<darolu> san: lets make see what is in your grub.cfg in your terminal run "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg" (no quotes)
<san> well its a big file how to i upload it here?
<san> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-21-generic" {
<san> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-21-generic (recovery mode)" {
<san> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic" {
<san> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31-14-generic (recovery mode)" {
<san> menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" {
<san> menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" {
<FloodBot1> san: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsj> my nvidia 9600GSO can not work!
<rizzuh> How do I change the root password in US 10.04?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: not true, you just need to keep at it. There are several layers that have to work together for your video to be solid. You may have to addess each of them - don't know.
<theadmin> rizzuh: There is NO root password.
<darolu> rizzuh: you don't need it; use sudo
<SoNick> rizuh: Use pwd to set one, if you want to enable root..?
<san> darolu: i think grub has not located where xp is
<rizzuh> Well there is. Logged in as root via SSH.
<cdw32> greezmunkey: thats the think i have no clue what the layers are lol
<xsj>    when i reboot my ubuntu,i must install the driver for it
<theadmin> SoNick: Don't recommend people that
<darolu> san: I forgot to mention the pastebin part, sorry; did you see your winxp entry there?
<wildbat> san, use pastebin~~~
<rizzuh> Password is a bunch of numbers, looks liek a hash (which probably is)
<wildbat> !pb
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xsj>   who can tell me why?
<san> darolu: ya last 1
<theadmin> rizzuh: You can use passwd to set the password. Careful with that, however.
<SoNick> You're right, this is the Ubuntu IRC channel and although I don't agree with your reasoning for disabling root it was a conscious design decision.
<san> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428105/
<darolu> san: OK if it's there in theory it should work, reboot and see if it works.
<san> wildbat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428105/
<greezmunkey> cdw32: np problem, you should do this... Boot into your BIOS, see if it tells you *exactly* what video adapter is installed. Write that down, it will go a long way for getting it set up right.
<san> darolu: ok trying
<darolu> gl
<san> restarting....
<twiztid> help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/428106/    how do i get GLX 1.3?
<theadmin> Anyone? I wanna watch my movies :(
<greezmunkey> theadmin: what is broken?
<jnss> theadmin, why cant uy
<SoNick> Hm, does it do that only for specific videos, or for all of htem?
<SoNick> *them
<jimtuv> senthil 2.6.34 isn't stable why use it. 10.04 ships with 2.6.32??
<cdw32> greezmunkey: is there a command or something i have to run
<theadmin> greezmunkey, jnss, as posted above, VLC keeps sluttering the video (that is, it freezes and audio keeps going), pretty much for all of em
<senthil> jimtuv: My screen kept flickering and my function keys weren't working properly
<greezmunkey> cdw32: for what?
<wildbat> does anyone know how to use <super>(aka winkey ) as Alt+F1 just like windows?
<jnss> theadmin, is the cpu getting raped or could it be vlc that's going awry
<jimtuv> oh so one fix killed something else isn't that always the way
<lorenzosu> Hi all. In karmic when I try to connect to a hidden network which I had already entered, the connect button is greyed out. I have to start each time over.
<darolu> wildbat: what does Alt+F1 does in Windows?
<jnss> theadmin, try mplayer, the command like player. it is way better than vlc
<bronto2> theadmin, what kind of video? 1920x1080 or something smaller?
<twiztid> need to make wify happy lol... help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/428106/  how do i get GLX 1.3?
<cdw32> greezmunkey: to find out what vga componant is installed
<theadmin> bronto2: Let me check
<bronto2> theadmin, and whats happening with the cpu usage?
<SoNick> Alt+F1 opens the applications menu, I assume
<gsalah> hello guys, I'm looking for a good antivirus for my file server, is there any apt-able one
<SoNick> I haven't tried it and I'm watching a streaming video on this machine right now so I can't walk over to my ubuntu box to check
<darolu> SoNick: that's what gnome does but I'm not sure what wildbat wants to do
<ynk> is there a reason i shouldn't install apps in the "usr" directory?
<theadmin> bronto2: Hm. Nevermind. Was transmission's fault :/ it eats a lot
<san> darolu:error: no such device found: f809034...... - press any key to continue...
<wildbat>  darolu, that what i want ;p
<san> darolu: thats waht happns when i choose xp
<Fudge> anyone know of a cli video player
<SoNick> mplayer
<theadmin> Fudge: mplayer?
<wildbat> darolu, <super> key insteads of alt-f1 to pull the menus
<darolu> san: do you see your windows partition with "sudo fdisk -l"?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: well you ran lspci, you could try this: sudo lshw, but I don't think it's going to give you anything more.
<bronto2> theadmin, btw, sligtly OT, the other day i realized my old rig can actually play HD stuff (h.264) with gpu decoding, cpu stays almost at 0%, so if you are lucky enough to have proper nvidia , check that
<san> darolu yup first one sda1 in boot row there is a *
<theadmin> bronto2: nvidia? mehaz ATI
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat I got good news and bad news
<xsj> nvidia
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i meant in bios is there anything i need to do
<san> darolu:/dev/sda1   *           1        6374    51199123+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<wildbat> CogitoErgoSam, hey ~ you still there xD
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  bad news, can't use gconf to bind something like the menu to the super key exclusively because its a modifier
<greezmunkey> cdw32: no, when you power on it should be F2 as it comes up to get into the BIOS
<theadmin> CogitoErgoSam: xmodmap? Not sure how to use that, but...
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  good news, might be able to via compizconfig if I can find the right command-line options to bind to Super
<bronto2> theadmin, bad luck then (i think ati doeant have anything like VDPAU, but i could be wrong...)
<greezmunkey> cdw32: power up hit F2 once a sec or so as it powers up.
<CogitoErgoSam> wildbat:  But it does look like you can bind actions to JUST super via compizconfig
<san> darolu: actually this is my windows drive-/media/2E5439DB5439A70D  but in grub when i choose xp it shows different 9B30234..
<theadmin> bronto2: It started happening since update to Lucid
<darolu> san: there is a chance your windows xp installation is corrupted, I find it weird update-grub didn't remove the entry if it didn't find it; can you mount the filesystem?
<wildbat> CogitoErgoSam, i tried that too ~ no luck ;p
<cdw32> greezmunkey: f2 is the options isnt it
<san> darolu: i think grub is searching for xp in another drive
<theadmin> bronto2: And, really, that is no good. Gotta do a clean install of Maverick when that's out...
<bronto2> theadmin, what? slow playback?
<luckymurali> Hi
<theadmin> bronto2: Well, yeah, that... sluttering.
<san> darolu: can we specify grub that in which drive is our windows located?
<skarri> darolu: do you have any idea whether xinput will help my situation and if so how to use it?
<san> darolu: may be it can solve
<theadmin> bronto2: Then again, if i kill some apps (which i could run on Karmic while playing vids :/), it's fine
<greezmunkey> cdw32: do this, open up a new terminal, then run: dmesg > dmesg.txt - and paste the entire thing.
<darolu> san: yes it's possible the change of UUID is causing this, well you can force it using a custom entry
<luckymurali> if I use apt-get remove python 2.4 will it remove all components (includes gnome-terminal) ??
<wildbat> CogitoErgoSam, i doubt if it can be done ~ but if ibus can switch input method with use modifier key like ctrl+shift, it should be ;p
<luckymurali> im using ubuntu 6.0 edgy eft
<bronto2> theadmin, i'd guess then there is something wrong with drivers, but no idea really
<greezmunkey> cdw32: to pastbin, that is...It'll tell what driver is being loaded.
<theadmin> luckymurali: That's soooo EOL
<san> darolu: cos i just dont want to reformat it, i already formated 2 times in this month
<baddog> Hi, I just installed ttf-inconsolata, but rxvt doesn't seem to be using it, if I call `rxvt -fn "Inconsolata"`, it tells me it can't find the font
<baddog> Is there something I need to do before it can see it?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: there will be a file called dmesg.txt in you home directory...
<luckymurali> theadmin, Im not getting you
<luckymurali> please explain me a bit
<darolu> san: yes, you can do it; first you need to disable os-prober, go to /etc/grub.d and remove the execution permission to the OS-PROBE entry with "sudo chmod a-x 30_os-prober" then we create the custom entry; give me a second I'll paste bin an example
<wildbat> san, you can just do a testdisk to cure up corrupted ntfs partition ~
<theadmin> luckymurali: Edgy. It's EOL.
<luckymurali> ya
<rizzuh> Is there a downloadable version of the Ubuntu docs?
<darolu> skarri: I have no experience with xinput, sorry
<luckymurali> but my question is will removing of python will remove other components??
<san> wildbat: testdisk? command?
<skarri> darolu: thanks anyway
<luckymurali> like administartive tools
<wildbat> san, there is chance that grub write on NTFS parition as you point to sda1 instead of sda
<luckymurali> or svn server etc
<wildbat> san, testdisk is the command
<san> i m sure my grub is searching for windows in wrong drive
<cdw32> greezmunkey: can you send that to me again pls
<theadmin> luckymurali: Maybe, maybe not. We don't support EOL releases here. Most likely yes though
<greezmunkey> cdw32: do this, open up a new terminal, then run: dmesg > dmesg.txt - and paste the entire thing.
<Jordan_U> san: Have you run "sudo update-grub"?
<san> yes
<greezmunkey> cdw32: there will be a file called dmesg.txt in you home directory...
<san> wildbat: its not installed
<luckymurali> now please tell me how can i revert it back
<wildbat> san, install it then XD
<mae_tae> what is this failed to bring up eth0 and SIOCADDRT file exists? anyone help me please
<Jordan_U> san: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo grub-mkconfig"?
<bronto2> theadmin, here is some basic info on vdpau btw: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<darolu> san: edit your /etc/grub.d/40_custom file and add this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428112/
<theadmin> bronto2: Interesting.
<mae_tae> what is this failed to bring up eth0 and SIOCADDRT file exists? anyone help me please
<san> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428113/
<san> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428113/
<san> wildbat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428113/
<san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/428113/
<mae_tae> what is this failed to bring up eth0 and SIOCADDRT file exists? anyone help me please
<cdw32> greezmunkey: here you go http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428114/
<darolu> Jordan_U: maybe this can help you helping san, his UUID changed so the entry in his grub.cfg file is using the previous UUID, I suggested a custom entry but you may help him better if you know a better way
<theadmin> ubottu: patience | mae_tae
<ubottu> mae_tae: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<greezmunkey> cdw32: looking, brb
<Jordan_U> san: Can you also pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<wildbat> san, pastebin sudo fdisk -l too,  beside for the testdisk info : http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<bronto2> theadmin, well i only made this work with command line version of mplayer, so i guess there is a lot to be desired
<luckymurali> theadmin, please let me know is there any way to reveret it back??
<san> Jordan_U: /dev/sda1: UUID="2E5439DB5439A70D" TYPE="ntfs"
<san> /dev/sda5: UUID="BE10B70110B6C027" TYPE="ntfs"
<san> /dev/sda6: UUID="9CFC3800FC37D2EE" TYPE="ntfs"
<san> /dev/sda7: UUID="84C0C1A3C0C19BB4" LABEL="Music" TYPE="ntfs"
<san> /dev/sda8: UUID="ba2ca178-b6b0-4f85-a294-49d1be92a055" TYPE="ext2"
<san> /dev/sda9: UUID="5818B9E518B9C1F4" TYPE="ntfs"
<FloodBot1> san: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildbat> lol~
<xevin> when will be the next push of bug fixes?
<san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/428115/
<san> http://paste.ubuntu.com/428115/
<Jordan_U> san: Whenever it's more than two lines of output use pastebin.
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i will be right back...
<san> ya sorry i forgot
<san> fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/428116/
<ani__> which is the offtopic channel?
<san> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428116/ fdisk
<san> wildbat: fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/428116/
<Flannel> ani__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<FiReSTaRT> !offtopic | ani__
<ubottu> ani__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> ani__: #ubuntu-offtopic
<san> guyz i just dont want to format and install bot os again i am tired of doing it
<ramindia> iam located in india, how come ubuntu changing time of Bios, how can i ask ubuntu use bios time
<wildbat> san, ya i think you need to do testdisk~ you have only one active primary partition and grub may have written on it
<Jordan_U> wildbat: His symptopms don't match that.
<ramindia> every reboot its changing time
<ramindia> even i set UTC=no at rcs
<darolu> san: I don't think that's necessary, I think changing the UUID in your winxp entry will fix it, it's using the previous UUID; use "sudo blkid" to find the new one, from there we will be able to tell you how to change it so your winxp works normally again
<san> wildbat: what do i choose? analysis?,advanced?
<ramindia> any one have idea how to fix this issue..
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  A workaround might be to set your Time and Date settings to sync with an ntp server
<iceage2098> I don't know why cron doesn't work after updating to ubuntu 10.04. I think there's a bug in upstart? anyone can help me? upstart version is 0.6.5-6
<wildbat> Jordan_U, he can't boot XP right?
<san> blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/428117/
<san> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428117/
<Jordan_U> wildbat: Yes, but the error he is getting is that grub can't find the partition.
<Chaorain> Hey I have a keyboard that has a special key to put my comp into sleep mode, works in both Ubuntu and Windows XP but if I hit a key my comp wakes up in XP but not Ubuntu. Is there a way to change this?
<san> wildbat: what should i choose in testdisk there is a menu full of options
<darolu> san: there's the error I think, your grub.cfg is using a f00something UUID when the real one is 2E5439DB5439A70D
<wildbat> san, refer to the http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<san> darolu: ya thats the problem
<econtomawesome> Help! I've downloaded the x64bit flash for Ubuntu 10.04 and the only thing in the tarball is a .so file. What to do???
<Jordan_U> san: Did you ever pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<darolu> san: I suggest you to disable the OS-prober entry in /etc/grub.d so the update-grub doesn't add the old UUID and use a custom entry instead; to do this first remove the execution permission to 30_os-prober and then add the entry manually to your 40_custom
<bp0> econtomawesome,  put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<san> Jordan_U: ya
<greezmunkey> cdw32: there?
<econtomawesome> bp0 just the .so file?
<tripelb> Music Player is stuck. It asked me to contribute it to some cloud-pool so I said yes. Then it paused and I couldnt do anything. Then I found a web page opened with a choice. I chose the "simple method" and it gave me a form to fill in THE SAME STUFF THAT WAS FILLED IN ALREADY in MusicPlayer. I didnt want to deal with it so I x'ed off the webpage. Music player is so terminally retarded that the tab  screen is now BLANK. FYI -- this stinks. A
<tripelb> ny clues?
<Jordan_U> san: Could you link to it again? (sorry)
<bp0> yes
<econtomawesome> bp0 I don't have to "install" it?
<tripelb> 9.10
<bp0> no
<san> Jordan_U:http://paste.ubuntu.com/428113/
<wildbat> Jordan_U, hmmm~ may be~ but if grub destory the UUID in the partirion ~ well~ no harm to scan ~
<DanC> odd... I just installed ubuntu 10.4 64bit, and there's no IRC option in the account creation dialog of empathy
<san> darolu: ya i will do whatever you say but i dont know command to change
<econtomawesome> bp0 then what?
<Jordan_U> san: Not the output of grub-mkconfig (they should be pretty much the same but I suspect that for some reason they are not).
<Jordan_U> wildbat: Grub never touches the filesystem.
<san> Jordan_U: ok pasting
<darolu> san Jordan_U I see the boot.cfg is using lowercase letters while blkid prints uppercase; are UUID case-sensitive?
<tonysan> hello
<cdw32> greezmunkey: im back
<Jordan_U> darolu: No, (grub always uses lower case).
<san> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428120/  grub.cfg
<econtomawesome> bp0 then what?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: how old is your laptop?
<san> Jordan_U: grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/428120/
<bp0> econtomawesome, done. restart firefox
<san> wildbat http://paste.ubuntu.com/428120/
<bp0> check about:plugins and see if it is listed
<cdw32> greezmunkey: 18 mos
<Jordan_U> san: Ok, your grub.cfg is not being updated, even though update-grub is succeeding and grub-mkconfig is creating a correct configuration.
<wildbat> san, this is new grub.cfg?
<econtomawesome> bp0 still gives an error
<san> wildbat: yup
<Administrator_> where do i get server 10.04 md5sum
<bp0> what does
<wildbat> san, try reboot
<bp0> what does about:plugins say
<greezmunkey> cdw32: yeah, wierd would you paste the output of: lspci | grep VGA - here please
<san> wildbat: tried
<san> wildbat: failed
<darolu> Administrator_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/MD5SUMS
<cdw32> ok
<econtomawesome> bp0 no information about adobe
<Administrator_> thanks
<senthil> Later guys
<san> ok i m rebooting and telling exactly which drive is grub showing in device not found
<greezmunkey> cdw32: should only be one line
<san> darolu: should i?
<tripelb> (in 9.10) RhythmBox froze. What happened: It asked me to contribute it to some cloud-pool so I said yes. Then it paused and I couldnt do anything. Then I found a web page opened with a choice. I chose the "simple method" and it gave me a form to fill in THE SAME STUFF THAT WAS FILLED IN ALREADY in MusicPlayer. I closed the webpage. RHYTHMBOX froze a blank screen. FYI -
<econtomawesome> bp0 do I need to reinstall the package from the repositories in addition to putting the .so file in the plugins folder
<Jordan_U> san: No need to reboot, the problem is now known.
<darolu> san: I don't think anything will change as update-grub is not updating your grub.cfg but you can try, you lose nothing
<bp0> no, either/or
<bp0> either use the package or use the file from adobe, not both
<econtomawesome> hmm
<darolu> san: run "sudo os-prober" see if it finds it
<Jordan_U> san: If you run "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /tmp/grub.cfg" does it create a file named grub.cfg in /tmp?
<san> /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<san> darolu: /dev/sda1:Microsoft Windows XP Professional:Windows:chain
<econtomawesome> bp0 flash from youtube runs fine, but I upgraded to 10.04 and now hulu is broken
<wildbat> Jordan_U, darolu,san, i see different and NEW UUID in the new grub.cfg
<cdw32> greezmunkey: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<san> Jordan_U: yup!!! created
<san> Jordan_U: created in /tmp now?
<greezmunkey> cdw32: great 00:02.0, that's what I needed, ty
 * DanC finds his IRC account issue has been reported... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/433714
<san> hhmmmm.. dont know why this happens to me only :( sad
<cdw32> greezmunkey: what does that mean
<Jordan_U> san: Ok, try running "sudo mv /tmp/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<rootlinuxusr> monitor works fine in Win, when I boot to Ubuntu(after upgrade from 9.10) the entire viewing area is "wobbly" I assume this is an X11 setting, but where should I look?
<bp0> econtomawesome, hulu doesnt work on amd64
<bp0> you've got to use the 32bit flash with wrapper
<san> Jordan_U: now? nothing i think i moved
<san> Jordan_U: ya i moved
<Administrator_> how do i upgrade my 9.10 to 10.04 ,i have install this on vwware esxi
<darolu> Administrator_: update manager should give you the option
<Jordan_U> san: Try rebooting (it will probably work, but we still haven't solved the problem permanently)
<bronto2> rootlinuxusr, compiz?
<Administrator_> ok
<Administrator_> thx
<san> Jordan_U: well.. lets hope for good
<rootlinuxusr> yup. but it's only on the external monitor
<san> restarting.........
<hozeHoze1> hi all, i upgraded to 10.04, can any1 tell me where i can configure the notify popups, i want to change the location of the notify popup
<san> oh my god!
<san> i dont belev it guyz xp booted properly
<san> Jordan_U: thanks a lot
<rootlinuxusr> thats a first
<san> darolu: thanks a lot
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Get the time issue worked out?
<san> wildbat: thanks a lot
<econtomawesome> bp0 It worked fine under 9.10--what happened? Should I install 32-bit firefox?
<san> but is this problem solved totally? what to do if in future i get this prob?
<econtomawesome> bp0 ah, I see what you said
<econtomawesome> bp0 kk
<san> darolu: is it solved permanently?
<Jordan_U> san: You're welcome, now let's check that update-grub alone works (so that new kernels will be added to your grub.cfg)
<cdw32> greezmunkey: is there anything i can do to help
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: yes i linkied to kolkotta to /etc/localtime it worked. but my other application GUI shows still US time
<Jordan_U> san: Run: echo "test" | sudo tee -a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<darolu> san: I'm glad it worked; Jordan_U seems to know how to fix the update-grub issue
<san> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428123/
<san> darolu: update-grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/428123/
<greezmunkey> cdw32: no, I'm a bit dissappointed, that's all. There are a number of things that can probably be done, but I have to get some sleep now. I am sorry, but maybe someone else here can help. Again, sorry man.
<san> Jordan_U: nothing happend..
<Jordan_U> san: That's the problem, it's updating your menu.lst instead of grub.cfg. Run
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  What other application gui
<cdw32> greezmunkey:  thats cool
<Jordan_U> san: ... run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy"
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i feel the same what
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: xbmc GUI
<cdw32> way
<cdw32> greezmunkey: i am still trying to understand linux
<san> Jordan_U: command not found
<hozeHoze1> can any1 tell me where i can configure the notify popups in 10.04, i want to change the location of the notify popups
<greezmunkey> cdw32: good luck, but it's not anyones fault, Your harware is "difficult", and not a lot in the way of help on Google. You have to promise to post the fix - should you get it - to the forums so others can benefit, ok.
<Jordan_U> san: "sudo apt-get install grub-pc"
<cdw32> greezmunkey: yeah thanks will do...i have been blowing google up the past days
<san> done..
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia,  try this too:  right click on the clock on your panel, select "Preferences".  Click on the "Locations" tab.  Remove any incorrect ones and add your accurate one.
<greezmunkey> cdw32: no doubt, g'night.
<Jordan_U> san: Now run "sudo update-grub" again and the output should say "generating grub.cfg..."
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  From there you can also press the "Time Settings" button to further tweak the time
<san> Jordan_U: yup
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: no right clicks..its media center
<Jordan_U> san: If it now talks about grub.cfg instead of menu.lst then the problem is permanently fixed.
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Sorry I should have phrased that better; I was referring to the clock on your gnome-panel
<san> darolu,Jordan_U:,wildbat: new blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/428127/
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  The one thats normally next to your notification icons like mail, chat, etc
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Not the one inside XBMC
<san> darolu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428128/
<san> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428128/
<san> wldbat: grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/428128/
<darolu> san: seems like it is permanently fixed (thanks to Jordan_U's instructions), it's updating grub.cfg and your winxp is there.
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: this is not xserver, its GUI loaded
<matunda> hi guys..!! am stuck am using ubuntu 9.04 and  i successfully configured squid with dansguardian bu i dont know how to limit downloads ,can anyone help me how to handle that!!!!thanx in advance
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Ohh....hmm...well, I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with xbmc to help on that one
<san> Jordan_U: oh! thanks man you rock lols if you wouldnt have help i would have to reinstall xp and ubuntu both you saved lot of time thanks man!
<poui> hey..im using feisty fawn and i want to know whether how can i have an updated source list in order to do usual apt-get update ..etc..
<iceage2098> can anyone tell me what happens to cron in ubuntu 10.04? it doesn't work for me
<san> darolu: thanks to you too man! you firstly sarted helping me..
<Jordan_U> san: You're welcome :)
<san> wildbat: even you help me a lot thanks to you to bro..
<darolu> san: :D glad it's working now.
<san> lols if there is anything that i can do for you 3 then just tell :D though i know v r thousands miles away and i cant help much heh
<Jordan_U> poui: Feisty is not supported and has known serious security vulnerabilities, upgrade to a supported release.
<poui> Jordan_U: i have lack of space and hoping to stick to fesity as long as i could
<poui> any work around?
<Jordan_U> poui: It's past as long as you can keep feisty.
<vak> hi all
<san> Jordan_U:,darolu,wildbat: mmmm.. i think i will be mean but.. can i ask for one more help? ehh. please heh
<Jordan_U> san: Sure :)
<darolu> san: just ask :)
<poui> so Jordan_U u mean no other way
<san> Jordan_U:,darolu,wildbat: but this one is much worse i am trying to solve it from 6 months my bluetooth is disabled when i attach usb bluetooth it shows applet but it is disabled and cant enable it
<Jordan_U> poui: There are no updates to get, and again there are *known* *serious* security vulnerabilities in feisty that will *never* be fixed. Is that not reason enough to upgrade?
<darolu> poui: I would install 8.04 it's similar in size and system requirements.
<vak> "Visual Effects" feature in Gnome conflicts with default adobe flash in web browsers (youtube & etc work bad). Any recipe how to fix this?..
<san> Jordan_U:,darolu,wildbat: i came here in IRC and asked many times even i read many forums but never helped
<san> Jordan_U:,darolu,wildbat: none of forums had any solution i think in karmic some USB Bluetooths dont work
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  I think I found your fix.  Run the command "hwclock --systohc"
<bullgard4> !google | dwatkins
<ubottu> dwatkins: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  That should set the hardware clock to the current system time
<san> hey what happened
<vivi> Hi ubuntu users !
<san> wildbat: can you help me install bluetooth in my karmic?
<san> darolu: what to do to install bluetooth in karmic?
<Jordan_U> poui: If you install 10.04 now you'll be able to stay with it untill, 2013 (2015 if you really want to push it).
<darolu> san: I have never used a USB bluetooth so I don't think I can't help you; other than link you to the bluetooth docs... I'm affraid I can't help you further
<poui> sadly, i dont have any space left
<poui> :(
<Jordan_U> poui: 10.04 is exaclty the same size as Feisty.
<darolu> san: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup looks pretty extensive and should help you
<san> darolu: heyy!!! its alright man!! no need to worry thats why i have kept xp cos bluetooth doesnt work and ip msg doesnt work
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Last thing to double check is /etc/timezone
<san> darolu: well.. i m trying but i dont think i will get solution cos i went through many forums
<san> darolu: ya  i went through this one also
<matunda> hey guys anyone who knows how to limit download by size using squid....help!!!
<dirtyharold> is there room for a hardware question here?
<Jordan_U> san: Try a 10.04 liveCD, there is a chance it's been fixed in 10.04 (and even if it hasn't you might want to upgrade).
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: it show US/Eastern
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: how to change to Asia/Kolkotta
<CogitoErgoSam> you could gksudo gedit it, or use a diff editor like vi/nano/etc
<san> Jordan_U: lol you may laugh but i think lucid isnt compatible with my pc whenever i start setup my keyboard and mouse stops working tried to upgrade and spoilt my karmic then with live cd same thing happens
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: what need to put to get india time
<brokenpeace> hello all, does anyone know why dvd::rip is always ripping short ?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  What city in india you want it set to, I can look it up with the gui here
<Reign1> hello, i set up openvpn on kubuntu 10, what do i do next? how do i connect?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  so you don't have to interrupt xbmc
<ramindia> India any location
<san> wildbat: well.. do you know anything to setup bluetooth?
<ramindia> i belive it shows only kolkotta
<vak> No colors in midnight commander... why?
<san> ramindia: ya
<san> ramindia: even if i m in Mumbai it shows Kolkata
<san> ramindia: btw where are you from?
<ramindia> San: right
<ramindia> san: hyd
<arand> Is it possible to chroot into a 64bit system from a 32bit system?
<erkan^> where can I download a lightning for thunderbird 3? I have 64 bits, linux
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: so kolkata is the location we need to set at timezone
<Jordan_U> arand: Not easily.
<usuario> qe pasaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario> cabronazos
<darolu> usuario: escribe /join #ubuntu-es y dale enter
<usuario> wahtś thaaaaaat
<teseu> hi guys, how can I install rar to unrar with click like ubuntu?
<usuario> mother fuckers
<usuario> fuck you ciao
<darolu> paraque te unas al canal en español
<arand> Jordan_U: Hmm, one would have to link /bin et. al. to the "host" system then?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  You could try adding it manually using the same format as its in now...so instead of America/Chicago like mine is set to
<brokenpeace> is anyone familiar with dvd::rip ?
<zefyr> anyone know hoe to get nvidia driver working on 2.6.32-22?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  you can do India/Kolkata
<wildbat> grrr hate comcast >.<
<frandieguez> Hi, all! I'm trying to setup various mail alias on evolution but I can't find it. Doesn't anyone knows how to do this?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Ooh now that I look at how it saves it on my system when I select kolkata, you'll need to save "Asia/Kolkata" instead
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Its doing a Continent/City format apparently, not Country/City like I thought
<besogon> Can someone help me with nvidia and second display
<mikeliss> wildbat: Comcast is evil.
<Jordan_U> arand: You'd need to use qemu, and it's not trivial (probably not worth it).
<wesguin_> anybody know why lucid doesn't have fltk2?
<arand> Jordan_U: Ah, yea probably.
<nikhil_> http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9239913#post9239913 <---- logitech m215 wireless mouse, please help
<mikeliss> Any Apache experts around that can help me add a virtual host to my server? I already have seven, so adding one more seems like it would be easy, but the additional one kills all the others with no error messages I can find.
<elky> cd o
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: default vhost and the order of your others is generally what gets you
<ramindia> CogitoErgoSam: i changed to as mentioned linux show correct time , but my application show wrong time
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: Hmm. I have them all in separate files, except for one file which has two.
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: if your using separate configs for each vhost, look at the order in which they will get loaded
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: How do you know what order they get loaded in?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Did you run "hwclock --sysohc" ?
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: ls -l
<sveinse> Hi. How can I disable the startup of qemu-kvm? What's the right way of disabling it permanently?
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: Ah. And how does that help diagnose?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  err....that's "hwclock --systohc"
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: is the top one your 'default' vhost?
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: Could be, sure. It worked in the past as the default? I guess...
<poui> Jordan_U: How about Dapper?
<besogon> How can I get my HorizSync from monitor?
<twiztid> how do i install the most stable release of the xorg edgers?
<Jordan_U> poui: Why would you want to go to dapper over lucid? They are the same size and lucid will be supported much longer.
<poui> cz i only have these two version atm
<poui> and i wanted to do a quick test on some R packages
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: your new vhost, where does it sit in the order of things?
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: kinda around the middle.
<jellow> my eeepc wireless had suddenly stopped working
<jellow> can anyone help?
<Saxon> what is the command in BASH to remove a directory and everything in it?
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: pastebin it?
<CogitoErgoSam> ramindia:  Hope that last one does it for ya, but if not, I'm out of ideas anyway :p
<CogitoErgoSam> gotta log, night all
<mikeliss> Saxon: rm -r
<sveinse> Saxon: rm -rf
<bullgard4> When I shut down Ubuntu 10.04, it says: "Unmounting weak filesystems..." What are 'weak' filesystems?
<mikeliss> Saxon: use -f with caution.
<sveinse> :D
<mikeliss> sveinse: teamwork.
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: http://pastie.org/946379
<besogon> anybody. help me with nvidia card and second monitor!
<sveinse> mikeliss: It's a spinal core reflex to add -f for my part. Have backfired a couple of times...
<Jordan_U> poui: Dapper is still supported (for a while).
<jellow> my eeepc wireless had suddenly stopped working can anyone help?
<m0RrE> jellow: wich eeepc do you have? and what wifi-chip?
<poui> Jordan_U: i cant get my apt-get update running correctly..still running with some errors
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: nothing blares out in that :P
<Jordan_U> poui: On dapper?
<poui> yeah Jordan_U
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: yeah, indeed.
<twiztid> compiz is runnin horribly with KMS on a fresh install... how can i still benefit KMS and get compiz runnin smooth, (((compiz is smooth in UMS but i need KMS to allow the glx opengl cairo dock to draw correctly and not toggle indirect rendering)))
<Jordan_U> poui: What errors?
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: So, my next question is: how to debug.
<Jordan_U> twiztid: What graphics card?
<dirtyharold> i have an AMD dual core 3.1 Ghz. when i run cat /proc/cpuinfo, it shows 3100 Mhz on one core and 800 Mhz on another. What gives?
<twiztid> Jordan_U: ati radeon x1300
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: start apache with -k
<jellow> m0RrE: eeepc 701 , Ethernet controller Atheros AR24x 802.11.abg
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: -k, eh? Intriguing.
<Jordan_U> twiztid: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates might get you some improvements in speed (also try a newer kernel)
<mikeliss> FyreFoX: Does that just run apache in the terminal so output is more obvious?
<Wilthril> hi guys
<twiztid> Jordan_U: much appreciated! what kernel would you recommend?
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: oh sorry, -X
<Wilthril> i have an ubuntu 10.04 RC burnt on a CD, if i install it and update it it is the same as installing the final 10.04 right?
<FyreFoX> mikeliss: -k is to start/stop it etc
<Jordan_U> Wilthril: Yes.
<aniX> any idia why high resolution plymouth virtual terminal geting low after install nvidia drivers
<Jordan_U> aniX: Proprietary drivers don't support KMS
<Wilthril> ok good thanks Jordan_U it saves me the trouble to download it again :p
<aniX> Oooo
<Jordan_U> Wilthril: You're welcome.
<aniX> Jordan_U any fix around?
<halfpastzero> omg the ati drivers are awful.
<halfpastzero> dual display with a ati hd4870 isn't usable :(
<jellow> hello i have a eeepc 701 , Ethernet controller Atheros AR24x 802.11.abg  , my wireless has suddenly stopped working , Can anyone help ?
<elnur> Where should I enter IP addresses of my system?
<padski> hi, my system boots into single user
<apstanto> I'm trying to install 10.04 and dual boot windows vista.  The install crashed the first time and told me to try again.  Now it says I have vista and ubuntu on the disk already, but won't let me remove the ubuntu and install it fresh. How do I do this?
<padski> should I have an /etc/init.conf file ?
<Sorcererbob> apstanto, during the install process can't you select which partitions to use? just select the existing ubuntu partition
<bullgard4> When I shut down Ubuntu 10.04, it says: "Unmounting weak filesystems..." What are 'weak' filesystems?
<elnur> How to set multiple IP addresses in /etc/network/interfaces file?
<twiztid> Jordan_U: i applied the repositories, are they installed? or how do i install them
<llutz> elnur: read "man 5 interfaces"
<apstanto> Sorcererbob: you mean manually specify p artitions.  I tried that, but it says "no root file system is defined" when I choose the free 20GB partition where ubuntu was/is.
<xro> hi, how can i know processor, cpu and ram of a computer without reboot my computer?
<elnur> llutz, thanks
<Jordan_U> twiztid: "sudo apt-get ugrade" beware though, there is a chance these packages will cause X to fail to start, you should know how to recover if this happens.
<padski> should there be a manual page for init.conf ?
<apstanto> xro: Use "Administration->System Monitor"
<xro> apstanto, i don't have a GUI
<derpderpderp> Is it a bad thing if nvidia-detector doesn't detect my nvidia card?
<twiztid> Jordan_U: boot to the live cd, mount the filesystem, turn off the repos, and revert the xorg?
<Jordan_U> twiztid: Yes, using chroot to revert the packages.
<apstanto> xro: oh. Not sure then...but there is a way
<AnxiousNut> will it work if i installed synergy on both linux and windows?
<Sorcererbob> check out synergy-plus from google
<padski> can I just change upstart out for sysv-init, will stuff break ?
<twiztid> Jordan_U: chroot apt-get update? a little shaky on the reverting part...
<xro> apstanto, like that -->   /proc/cpuinfo, /proc/meminfo, dmidecode, hwinfo
<apstanto> cool!
<apstanto> I'm trying to install 10.04 and dual boot windows vista.  The install crashed the first time and told me to try again.  Now it says I have vista and ubuntu on the disk already, but won't let me remove the ubuntu and install it fresh. What now?
<Jordan_U> twiztid: Easiest way is to first "sudo apt-get install ppa-purge" then "ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates" (within the chroot)
<guest1> can some one please help
<twiztid> Jordan_U: k, noted, should i reboot with kms enabled first , THEN run sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Jordan_U> twiztid: No need.
<guest1> anyone available to help me
<apstanto> Which file system should I use for the partition to have 10.04 on?
<Jordan_U> guest1: Just ask your question, if anyone can help you they will.
<Jaymac> ext4 probably
<Sorcererbob> ext3 or ext 4
<apstanto> That's what I thought.
<guest1> my wireless connection does not connect automatically when machine is rebooted
<twiztid> Jordan_U: so these newer xorg' s  might do the trick for the glxcairodock or,what u mean no need for kms?
<guest1> i have to manaully keep connecting it
<LinuxRevolution> hi all
<Jordan_U> twiztid: No need to be using KMS while upgrading (though you'll need to reboot *after* upgrading)
<LinuxRevolution> I wanna make an ISO file from an Ubuntu live cd, how to?
<llutz> LinuxRevolution: cat /dev/sr0 >file.iso
<Jordan_U> LinuxRevolution: Use brasero (GUI, comes with Ubuntu). You can also use dd, but be *very* carefull if you do.
<guest1> my wireless connection does not connect automatically when machine is rebooted
<Pyrokinetics> How can i control my homecomputer trough tightVNC?
<LinuxRevolution> llutz: Jordan_U: thanks
<quietone> guest1: I had the same problem when using ndiswrapper. Are you using ndiswrapper?
<stodorovic> Hi. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades   is incomplete.
<twiztid> Jordan_U: k then cool cool, gunna give it a shot and see how it goes, thank you very much for all your help
<Jordan_U> twiztid: You're welcome
<guest1> i have no idea what ndiswrapper i am sorry
<guest1> i use network manager applet to connect to wireless network or wired
<apstanto> I got to the last step of the tutorial on the website, and it says Select "Finish partitioning and write changes to disk" ...but there is no option for that in the partitioner.  Why?
<quietone> guest1: no need to be sorry. I wish I could help. I haven't used network manager applet in a while, isn't there something in properties to auto connect?
<guest1> use that option for Auto connect is checked and yet it will not auto connect
<guest1> i deleted connected and re added it again ensuring auto connect flag is turned on and it is. still no go
<guest1> deleted connection*
<quietone> quest1: hope some one else around help can help.
<guest1> i am wondering if this is because my not broadcasting my SSID (hidden network )
<bullgard4> When I shut down Ubuntu 10.04, it says: "Unmounting weak filesystems..." What are 'weak' filesystems?
<Mandrew> hiya fellow citizens i cant get the tethering working properly in 10.04 over bluetooth any ideas?
 * UT8F Ryts
 * man8 hasta luego
<guest1> thanks for trying qietone
<stodorovic> bullgard4: maybe they are filesystems that are not permamently attached to the box?
<bullgard4> stodorovic: What box do you refer to?
<Mandrew> your linux box ;)
<stodorovic> bullgard4: whichever box you are refering to.... your box?
<Mandrew> the computer :P
<stodorovic> surely, *everyone* must know what the box is? :)
<bullgard4> stodorovic: Take notice: I am using Ubuntu 10.04, and my filesystems are not attached to any box.
<stodorovic> bullgard4: they must be. or are you saying you can't mount anything?
<llutz> bullgard4: find the upstart-script, look what kind of fs it handles
<root____> a
<IronChef> why is ubuntu so frigid about root logins?
<stodorovic> IronChef: not sure. maybe because it stops noobs from trashing their systems.
<llutz> stodorovic: they will trash it using sudo, no difference
<bullgard4> llutz: '~$ locate upstart-script' does not produce any output. What do you mean?
<stodorovic> llutz: i know :/
<llutz> bullgard4: grep -ri "weak filesystem" /etc/*       and if there are hits, do what i said before
<IronChef> i've just installed 10.04 on my lappy and at work, it's slick - but i still can't login as root or see the boot messages - it's a bit infuriating :-)
<IronChef> i had 8.04 on my lappy before that - i'm an lts kinda guy with work machines
<stodorovic> IronChef: boot messages have something to do with usplash (or whatever ubuntu uses) + 'silent' grub/kernel option
<IronChef> you'd hope it was that simple i agree ;-)
<stodorovic> IronChef: did you disable silent?
<stodorovic> and any reference to splash?
<IronChef> i'm still getting my head around grub2 to be honest
<jimlovell777> I've been having issues with DNS resolving since upgrading to Lucid. My wifi settings are typical noting above what's provided by the network manager. I've tried using my ISP's DNS, OpenDNS and Google's DNS services and they all seem to fail regularly. It's only occurring on my computer running Lucid. Nothing else in my home exhibits the behavior. Is there reports of others having issues?
<IronChef> i like it though - looks like it will be heaps easier to use - just everything is in different places now
<elnur> What are nameservers from /etc/resolv.conf?
<stodorovic> IronChef: i used grub2 for a while after gentoo/slamd64/slackware13 did not boot correctly on a 3rd disk with the old grub
<IronChef> jimlovell777: i had a problem like that with 10.04 when it forgot my gateway...
<vivek_> hii have any updates/upgrades for lucid come yet.. I am a little sceptical about my settings as I have not received any updates till now
<jimlovell777> elnur: cat /etc/resolv.conf shows 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220 and 8.8.8.8
<blayze> vivek_: yes
<IronChef> stodorovic: ahh gentoo, that's my favorite, i run it on my home desktop :-)  solid!
<jimlovell777> IronChef: Gateway info looks valid.
<paraintj> hi
<vivek_> blayze:but i have not received any... what could be the prob with my thing
<elnur> jimlovell777, mine shows other addresses.
<IronChef> jimlovell777: what is 8.8.8.8??
<llutz> elnur: those where opendns +google
<blayze> vivek_: have you tried updating manually
<jimlovell777> elnur: I have mine set to OpenDNS
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Does Karmic (9.10) by default use cron or anacron to do anything important?
<stodorovic> IronChef: yeah I like gentoo, but could never get it working on my desktop. ebuild blocks prevented me getting an X11 system :( Used to run it for a while on the laptop and it was great
<jimlovell777> IronChef: Google's NameServers are located at 8.8.8.8
<IronChef> wow cool IP :-)
<vivek_> blayze:yes in fact i am doing this sudo apt-get update and upgrade since past morning
<icqn> my /  populates about 7 gigabytes after several years of using and upgrading ubuntu, and I need to free some space to be able to upgrade to 10.04, where can I start?
<blayze> vivek_: dunno then
<vivek_> blayze:in my software sources though this proposed updates(lucid-proposed) is not checked
<IronChef> stodorovic: yeah, it's high maintenance - those build flags are a pain - they have a utility called udev that manages them great though
<dPetrovic> every time i want to go in internet i have to type dhclient3 eth0 in terminal.is there ahy way to set it automaticaly ?
<vivek_> blayze:only recommended updates and important securty updates are checked
<IronChef> having said that, i think build flags rock if you like tweaking stuff
<stodorovic> IronChef: not udev, surely? was it not ufe or something like that?
<IronChef> oops
<IronChef> one sec
 * stodorovic does not remember
<leagris> hello, I can not install enigmail-locale-fr as dependencies versions are broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/428155/ is it a know issue or do you know a workaround? I updated repos before.
<IronChef> ufed :-)
<dPetrovic> every time i want to go in internet i have to type dhclient3 eth0 in terminal.is there ahy way to set it automaticaly ?
<IronChef> "Use Flag EDitor"
<stodorovic> IronChef: that's it! :D
<IronChef> heheh
<stodorovic> dPetrovic: check /etc/network/* files
<icqn> my /  populates about 7 gigabytes after several years of using and upgrading ubuntu, and I need to free some space to be able to upgrade to 10.04, where can I start?
<dPetrovic> hvala :)
<stodorovic> dPetrovic: lol :P
<leagris> dPetrovic, sudo gedit /etc/network interfaces and ensure dh0 is set up as suggested here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<IronChef> i love the new theme on 10.04 - had to change the min/max/close buttons back though
<ubuntuaddicted> me too iron
<ubuntuaddicted> D:
<derpderpderp> I've got a problem with 10.04, every time I enable the nvidia driver a whole bunch of other things stop working
<stodorovic> what does the new theme look like?
<IronChef> black
<leagris> dPetrovic, oups file is /etc/network/interfaces and interface is eth0 not dh0 (Ireally should finishing my coffee now :)
<IronChef> and minimal
<stodorovic> is that the Vista route?
<ubuntuaddicted> derp what exactly stops working
<IronChef> not that annoying brown anymore (appologies)
<jepes28> Hi, I have an atom desktop comming and I'll be using it as headless server to download files (and some media conversion). the ram does'nt go above 2 Gig, should I use 64 bit lucid server  or just the 32bit lucid server?
<stodorovic> i quite liked the brown/orange :)
<derpderpderp> sound, external drives automounting, and a few other things
<IronChef> stodorovic: no, much simpler and snappy than vista imho
<dPetrovic> stodorovic: what do you mean with vista route ?
<stodorovic> IronChef: yeah but ubuntu's playign catch-up to vista ?
<vivek_> in my software sources this proposed updates(lucid-proposed) is not checked , the only two things hecked are important security updates and recommended updates.. I have not been getting any updates either.. should the proposed updates be checked
<IronChef> i'm too old school - it needs to be blue or black, or maybe green for me :-(
<progesterone> Question: My computer login as my account automatically when booting. How can I make it to ask for password?
<ubuntuaddicted> derp you activate through hardware driver?
<leagris> jepes28, 64bit has some RAM usage penalty so you should stay in 32bit. I don't know of the specific atop abilities in 64bits
<stodorovic> dPetrovic: i thought vista was first to have the black crystal theme?
<ubuntuaddicted> who cares about wista
<IronChef> lol
<derpderpderp> ubuntuaddicted: yes, through jockey-gtk
<stodorovic> ubuntuaddicted: haha
<IronChef> win 7 is pretty nice (if you have to use windows that is)
<IronChef> but vista was just another win 98 imo
<derpderpderp> ubuntuaddicted: if I disable the driver everything fixes itself (but I'm back to nouveau)
<guest1> who can help me? my wireless connection does not auto connect when machine is rebooted
<stodorovic> to upgrade to new releases, is it the general rule to run do-release-upgrade?  (judging from some of the wiki upgrade pages, it is the way to go)
<IronChef> designed to sell / designed to fail
<ubuntuaddicted> derp already tried to manually install drivers?or maybe a try through envy?
<ubuntuaddicted> yep iron
<leagris> !offtopic|derpderpderp
<ubottu> derpderpderp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IronChef> guest1: google for "ubuntu persistant wifi" i think that will help
<dPetrovic> leagris : thank you
<guest1> i will try that .. thanks IC
<IronChef> nps
<jepes28> leagris: ok thanks, one last question, should I use the new lucid or the 8.04 server LTS? I was'nt able to try the beta for 10.4
<IronChef> jepes28: go for it :-) 10.04 - although i'm strictly rh/centos for servers
<bullgard4> llutz: The message is produced by the executable file (bash script) /etc/init.d/umountfs. To understand it better, I need to know what the variable WEAK_MTPTS designates.
<stodorovic> and what happens if you want to do from 8.04 LTS -> 9.10 ? IntrepidUpgrades does not list an upgrade process. Is it the same as all the other ones?
<computerx> Hi all, can I please beg for some help with xorg, modeline and my ancient monitor....
<leagris> hello, I can not install enigmail-locale-fr as dependencies versions are broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/428155/ is it a know issue or do you know a workaround? I did an apt-get update beforehand.
<IronChef> stodorovic: i killed 8.04 completely - and reinstalled, imho a fresh install is always better than an upgrade - too many variables in upgrading
<llutz> bullgard4: i don't use lucid (actually i don't use *buntu here at all), so i cannot help you any further
<_TexNick_> i've just installed 10.04 64 bit ... any comments on performance gain ???
<IronChef> stodorovic: all gnome settings/home directory stuff (like .ssh) worked fine when copied back
<leagris> jepes28, final non-beta lucide Ubuntu 10.04 is an LTS and has a server edition. You may try this last one
<stodorovic> IronChef: well i dont know if it's 8.04 - it might be even earlier release! I'll see when the client drops off the laptop.
<IronChef> cat /etc/*release*
<llutz> bullgard4: but grepping for that variable might give you an idea
<root____> hi all
<Guest89745> hey guys im trying to play movies- i could before, but now it just crashes the program... i dont know whats happened
<IronChef> that one works on most *nixes
<root____> hey Guest, what program are you using?
<leagris> computerx, yes:)
<IronChef> nice nic root____ :-)
<derpderpderp> ubuntuaddicted: no, I haven't tried a manual install from the nvidia website because the lucid release notes mentioned it not working
<root____> ha, my client did it auto
<IronChef> yikes
<ubuntuaddicted> texnick im satisfied with 64 bit
<sajuukthanatoskh> root____, it doesn
<vistakiller1> plymouth was the most bad decision for lucid
<IronChef> don't run irc as root ;-)
<vistakiller1> i just install netbook remix to dell inspiron 1011
<lbt> so when I log out my networks stops.... is this intentional?
<root____> exit
<sajuukthanatoskh> root____, it doesn't matter which one, none of them can play movies now, its a bit weird
<root____> exit
<vistakiller1> everything works fine
<root____> ha
<FloodBot1> root____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IronChef> slash exit :-)
<xnixan> hi, what are the reasons for long time booting?
<vistakiller1> expect boot and plymouth :P
<IronChef> shals quit even
<IronChef> argh
<sajuukthanatoskh> bah i lost my guy
<stodorovic> you lost your guy?
<_TexNick_> ubuntuaddicted ... does it seem quite a bit faster than 32 bit ???
<elnur> Somebody, please tell me, if I edit /etc/resolv.conf and then don't restart anything (like processes), will my changes be applied? If yes, then how?
<sajuukthanatoskh> he seemed willing to help me
<computerx> I really need help with my xorg and modeline - I've done everything, including getting the modeline from Powerstrip, but it's just not working.
<IronChef> elnur: well no
<llutz> elnur: they will
<stodorovic> sajuukthanatoskh: who?
<ubuntuaddicted> texnick depends on applications..all in all i would say yes..for example blender rendering is really better
<IronChef> elnur: hmm actually... maybe - i shut up now :-)
<llutz> elnur: new connections will use the changed settings
<stodorovic> elnur: yes it will be applied. might take a few moments. not sure why. it might be that apps cache dns results.
<sajuukthanatoskh> stodorovic, root___, its alright its an easy problem, movies won't play for some strange reason
<sajuukthanatoskh> movie player on gnome to be exact
<bradley> lksjdfa
<_TexNick_> ubuntuaddicted ... ty for the input ... hope it works well :)
 * IronChef was thinking ifup_eth*
<stodorovic> sajuukthanatoskh: oh. I have /join and /part on ignore as there's too many people leaving and exiting. What video program?
<bradley> join
<elnur> llutz, stodorovic, so, i don't restart anything, right? or there is some process i can restart to make changes apply quicker?
<llutz> elnur: consider using the package "resolvconf" and specify your dns inside /etc/network/interfaces, no need to modify /etc/resolv.conf manually
<Ian_Corne> Where can i find the post-install script so i can fix it to remove a package? : http://pastebin.com/m1Z4D20a
<llutz> elnur: no you cannot (afaik)
<jepes28> I guess i'll go with Centos 5.4 32 bit as server and use lucide server on vm. thanks people.
<IronChef> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sajuukthanatoskh> stodorovic, its simply movie player, standard you get with 9.04, could there be something wrong with my video playback drivers?
<leagris> computerx, use the program gtf: gtf 1024 768 56 -x
<IronChef> used to do stuff
<stodorovic> hah. vim /etc/resolv.conf && chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf     :)
<elnur> llutz, resolvconf is not installed now and i'm not sure whether i need it if i got /etc/resolv.conf
<lbt> so when I log out my networks stops.... is this intentional?
<llutz> stodorovic: don't advertise hat here, please
<stodorovic> sajuukthanatoskh: i dont run ubuntu so i have no idea which movie player it is
<IronChef> lbt: intentional and annoying
<old_root____> hi again
 * lbt facepalms
<sajuukthanatoskh> stodorovic, make it vlc then
<IronChef> lbt: google "ubuntu persistant network/wifi" for all the fun
<llutz> elnur: if you only have one fixed connection, you won't need it
<lbt> thanks IronChef :)
<akamaus> hello, I'm following http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977?theme=print. Unfortunately, myjob example provided there doesn't work for me (in ubuntu 9.10). Can someone help?
<Ian_Corne> Aha, i've found the files but they are empty
<stodorovic> llutz: that's what I had to do at home as ubuntu was messing with my dns settings :)
<smittix> Morning all, Can anyone help me with this? When booting on a fresh install i have a nice crisp boot resoluition but as soon as i install the non free ATI Drivers the resolution is 640x480
<IronChef> Ian_Corne: like my life lol
<llutz> stodorovic: wrong way btw
<elnur> llutz, it's for server machine
<stodorovic> llutz: in linux there's no such thing as wrong way :) maybe not the ubuntu recommended way... I also had to do something similar due to firefox/flash conflicts with the 32bit flash loader
<llutz> stodorovic: that IS the wrong way to fix dns-issues
<stodorovic> llutz: why?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<elnur> whoa
<DASPRiD> oh, spletnit
<llutz> stodorovic: its always better to identify and modify the process changing your settings
<elnur> DASPRiD, hey :)
<llutz> stodorovic: for dns in most cases dhclient.conf
<DASPRiD> elnur, hey there
<stodorovic> llutz: yeah it was that annoying kde / ubuntu network mangler
<elnur> DASPRiD, i thought i see you only on #zftak :)
<Ferb> how to uninstall any program safely from Ubuntu??
<ibuclaw> stodorovic, dns issues? check /etc/resolv.conf too
<elnur> llutz, thanks for you help
<stodorovic> llutz: i dont use dhcp. it's annoying for small networks.
<DASPRiD> elnur, you can watch me in several channels ;)
<stodorovic> ibuclaw: that's the file i edited :)
<ibuclaw> oh look - it's the flood...
<_TexNick_> lol
<Ferb> Safely means last time i removes gstremar and next time my pc sops working
<omac> I'm so f@#$ pissed at uubuntu 10.04 today.  I had this usb key I quite certain quick-formatted fat to 4GB and then installed the iso to.  I tried booting off of it again on the same computer that it worked on yesterday and it gave the same errror I was getting on my PC at home: ""unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,1).
<llutz> stodorovic: it isn't if you dns-server allows long leases
<llutz> your*
<elnur> DASPRiD, heh. i remember you were happy announcing on #zftalk about having installed 10.04 and going to reboot :)
<Mandrew> with what software can i make PDFs of my own pics?
<sajuukthanatoskh> hey guys im trying to get my video playback to work and it isn't working on any of my players at all... but it was working before
<DASPRiD> elnur, ;)
<Pyrokinetics> How can i control my homecomputer trough tightVNC?
<llutz> stodorovic: dhcp-server i meant, sorry. also called "static-dhcp"
<ja660k> msg nickserv identify ja660k pioneer
<smittix> Morning all, Can anyone help me with this? When booting on a fresh install i have a nice crisp boot resoluition but as soon as i install the non free ATI Drivers the resolution is 640x480
<ibuclaw> omac, try unetbootin.
<omac> I wasn't able to boot off of my ubuntu 10.04 usb key today at all. I had placed some.
<bronto2> ja660k, its ok, we didnt see that
<omac> what's unetbootin
<ibuclaw> omac, and what iso image are you using to copy to the key?
<ja660k> bronto yeah totally =(
<chobomuffin> yo, im trying to connect to my ubuntu (karmic) server via my macbook, I have tried various VNC clients and none of them are working, it is logging in and showing a black screen, anyone experience this before?
<ubuntuaddicted> mandrey openoffice?
<stodorovic> llutz: nah. static IP is the way to go. If you only have 2 boxen.. and you want to do DNAT
<molutran>  Did some who know how to dispose Gwibber to use QQ?
<Pyrokinetics> chobomuffin: try setting the settings on full color
<ibuclaw> !unetbootin | omac
<ubottu> omac: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ibuclaw> hmm
<stodorovic> and the device probably does not support same IP address by MAC address
<old_root____> hey, does anyone know anything about rssdler?  I'm getting an error when I try to run it:  http://pastebin.com/JUcnZbtp
<derpderpderp> is there any particular reason why installing the proprietary nvidia driver in lucid would kill my sound? (among other things)
<omac> 10.04 ubuntu from last week as a torrent.  i booted ok on a machine yesterday, but then I went home and tried it on my PC and it hasn't recovered from that.  I keeps on giving the same unable to mount message and the keyboard caps and scroll keys blink.
<llutz> stodorovic: in a setup like that, theres no need for nm at all
<bronto2> Mandrew, http://bitprison.net/jpg_to_pdf
<leagris> can you help me with enigmail-locale-fr:
<leagris>   Depends: enigmail (<2:0.96) but 2:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<leagris>  This inconsistency show even with main updated Lucid repository.
<Mandrew> thanks bronto2
<stodorovic> llutz: true. but that's what KDE got me to setup afair. I now run fluxbox though so bleh :\
<omac> I'm so f@#$ pissed.  I was doing this as a favor for a windows user and put his backup on this usb key.  It's a good thing I put in on another hard drive also.
<llutz> stodorovic: those are only front-ends to nm, disable/deinstall nm completely and use ifupdown
<chobomuffin> Pyrokinetics: I try Remote Desktop for Mac and it pops up a connection log and the last item says "Receiving server init"
<computerx> Hi again, I just did "gtf 1600 1200 60 -x", copied the modeline into my xorg.conf, restarted. Nothing changed. It's ignored my settings, despite having worked fine in 9.10 2 days ago.
<stodorovic> omac: are there linux fil;es on the pen drive?  (is your nick related to Tolans?  :)  )
<chobomuffin> Pyrokinetics: VNC clients i have tried, just go as far as a black screen, even when setting full colors
<omac> I've been praising 5.0 to 9.10, but this 10.04 one has issues.  I wouldn't trust it.
<omac> yes.
<omac> I have the pen drive with me.  What do you want to see?
<omac> tolans?  who is tolans?
<stodorovic> not really. is it bootable? and never mind about Tolan if you don't know it :)
<lbt> how to make upstart re-read the init/*.config   ?
<Pyrokinetics> chobomuffin: ok that was what I did 256 colors was checked and when i put on full color i could see my screen, but i cant control it :s something weird is going on with vnc
<dhruvasagar> btw
<old_r> no takers on the rssdler problem?
<dhruvasagar> since I saw Pyrokinetics mention vnc
<dhruvasagar> you should check out teamviewer
<dhruvasagar> that's pretty good
<dhruvasagar> and its free for non-commercial use
<Lunar_Lamp> I've upgraded to lucid, and now I constantly get network errors when I attempt to sign into my MSN accounts using empathy. Jabber accounts work in empathy, and the same MSN accounts work in pidgin. Are there any known issues and/or fixes?
<omac> The usb key boots, but while the bootup is starting it give the "unable to mount root fs on unknown block(8,1)"
<dhruvasagar> Pyrokinetics: you might want to check out teamviewer
<Pyrokinetics> dhruvasagar: yeah teamviewer works great until i tried with multiple screens and now it hangs :D
<omac> and let me say it's the first time I see the caps and scroll lock keys blink like crazy when it locks up.
<dhruvasagar> Pyrokinetics: multiple screens ?
<computerx> Sooo, any ideas why ubuntu is ignoring my xorg.conf?
<stodorovic> omac: missing usb drivers? missing sata/scsi/block/ext2/ext3/$your_filesystem_driver ?
<Pyrokinetics> dhruvasagar: i got two monitors and a TV connected (seems like teamviewer doesn't like that)
<ibuclaw> omac, fyi - blinking caps + scroll is a kernel panic.
<dhruvasagar> Pyrokinetics: hmmm interesting i've never tried that :)
<stodorovic> omac: blinking keyboard lights are signs of kernel panic. VFS cant find your root-fs so it panics up.
<omac> that's right! It is a kernel panic.
<Pyrokinetics> dhruvasagar: its still beta for linux suport so im praying for a new version to see if that solves it
<leagris> omac, installing from the alternate CD may help
<omac> It can't find my root-fs when it should.  It is an 8GB flash drive.  It has 4GB for persistent storage and then the other 4GB seems to be used in the vfat.
<dhruvasagar> Pyrokinetics: yea its beta. I found it one of the better options too.
<lbt> with upstart do you have to teach other services about your service? ..... eg autofs needs statd. statd says "start on (started portmap or mounting TYPE=nfs)" which I assume needs to go to "start on (started portmap or started autofs or mounting TYPE=nfs)"
<lbt> (this fixes bug #573919 BTW ... so not just being noisy....)
<omac> Are there any commands you could point me to find out what my root-fs is?
<ibuclaw> omac, what are the 2 filesystems formatted as?
<omac> on the usb-key that is?
<Pyrokinetics> dhruvasagar: do you know about any viewers that locks the computer when i connect to it (like MS remote desktop does)
<omac> in order to boot with windows compatibility, the main one is vfat.
<omac> Then the usb creator tool asks to create persistent storage...4GB for that.
<omac> I would assume it is ext3 or ext4 for the persistent storage....I don't know.
<quietone> I was happily using the external monitor and then I brought up the display-properties gui and bye bye external monitor. how can i get it back?
<stodorovic> omac: /boot/grub/menu.* ? hmm it would depend on whether the other devices are detected and read...    sdd1 might be your USB drive when you installed, but if the usb drive does not detect all the disk controllers due to missing drivers, then it would be sda1... though i'll need to check what block 8,1 is
<quiritius> how do i change default locale? i want to have en_US, but no matter what i do the 'locale' still lists en_GB. in files /etc/environment and /etc/default/locale en_US.utf8 is set.
<omac> All I can say is that it booted up successfully once on a computer at work, but when I got home and tried it on my pc, it started to emit this error and hasn't stopped since.
<teflon> since xubuntu lucid i can't select files in thunar. any idea how this can be fixed?
<stodorovic> omac: wrong drivers? wrong device name?
<leagris> quiritius, sudo python gnome-language-selector or from menus: /System/...
<kjele_> quiritius: For per user change it is in ~/.dmrc
<kjele_> locate locale
<chobomuffin> Pyrokinetics: haha im a mega newb
<stodorovic> omac: according to Documentation/devices.txt, 8,1 would be sda1. Is your sda1 the usb pen drive?
<teamcoltra> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9240344 Can someone help me out
<Pyrokinetics> chobomuffin: me too :P
<dhruvasagar> Pyrokinetics: nope...
<chobomuffin> Pyrokinetics: I had the 'confrim every request' box checked, so everytime i tried to connect, it popped up a box saying 'Deny/ Allow' on the server
<chobomuffin> :( doh!
<quiritius> kjele_: .dmrc lists en_US.utf8
<Pyrokinetics> chobomuffin: aha hehe :P
<quiritius> leagris: it does not help.
<kjele_> quiritius: what does the command locale says?
<omac> stodorovic:  I would love to tell you more diagnostic information, but ubuntu's last startup stuff has taken off all the debug info with this user gui.  I remember when startups were verbose.  I liked it that way.  Right now I have no clue about wrong drivers or not.  Usually sda1 should be my one and only usb drive.
<omac> But it shouldn't rely on that.
<quiritius> kjele_: locale lists all params to be set to en_GB.utf8
<omac> I should rely on the usb id.
<hayanbom> hey guys, is there available virtualbox version on lucid ?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all
<stodorovic> omac: do you have any IDE hard drvies? (ie. PATA drives)
<DavidJHeinrich> can anyone tell me, do the SATA 6GB/s ports make any difference?
<omac> all things considered, it is a usb key and it's not supposed to persist the hardware config information.  It defeats the purpose of the live usb drive.
<kjele_> quiritius: Have you exported that locale in .bashrc or similiar files?
<DavidJHeinrich> hard-drives (except $2k SSDs) aren't even up to 10% of the capacity of 3 GB/s SATA
<stodorovic> omac: since apparently, now all PATA drives are detected as scsi drives much like usb-storage or sata drives
<leagris> Can you help with: enigmail-locale-fr: Depends: enigmail (< 2:0.96) but 2:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed besides I did an apt-get update on the main Lucid repositories?
<omac> my harddrive at home would be sda1
<quiritius> kjele_: no, checked it the first thing. at least .bashrc is clean.
<omac> that's why it f@#$ up my hard-drive yesterday.
<stodorovic> omac: you mean sda?
<gucko> hi guys, I did a lot of tweaks (configurations, apps installed..etc) to Lucid and I want to save those tweaks so when I reinstall Lucid again I get them all. How to do that please?
<wildbat> DavidJHeinrich, i don't have much different ~ except you are on RAID with many HD ~
<omac> stodorovic:  my pc harddrive: /dev/sda2 on / type ext3
<omac> sda1 is swap.
<DavidJHeinrich> wildbat: what do you mean?
<kjele_> quiritius: Try to create a new user and login to that user and see what its locale is
<administrateur_> I don't know why I can't find named.conf ? any idea guys ?
<DavidJHeinrich> wildbat: you can plug more than one HD into the same SATA port?
<bronto2> gucko, i'd backup my home folder, things that start with a dot that is
<omac> I don't have my usb flash drive plugged into my computer right now.  I don't trust the 10.04 usb key any more.
<bronto2> gucko, in nautilus try ctrl+h to show you those
<geekphreak> hello all
<gucko> bronto2: does it contain all the configuarations I did?
<omac> Anyways, I've said my say.  There are issues with this release.
<bronto2> gucko, not sure
<stodorovic> omac: so it's as if the usb pen drive's boot config is getting the usb kernel to use sda1 (your swap) as the rootfs and it just doesnt encounter a valid filesystem there
<geekphreak> gucko: you can also use something like clonezilla or partimage
<anipy> hey guys. is there an option to allow resizing of a maximized window? (with-out un-maximizing it first)
<gui_> hi
<wildbat> DavidJHeinrich, the HD share the speed of the same controller of SATA
<leagris> administrateur_, bind9 may have switched to a directory named.d or conf.d
<bronto2> gucko, let me check my 'what to backup' list, hold on
<gui_> I don't understand, but when every applications are closed 50~70% of procs are allready used under last release of ubuntu. Where can I check please ?
<stodorovic> wildbat: much like the pci bus has to share the bandwidth of all the devices on it?
<administrateur_> leagris, it's ok I found it in /etc/bind/
<Jie_Sheng> hi, anyone know if ubuntu server 10.04 server need to configure what to allow access from external network?
<omac> stodorovic:  I'm sorry for confusing you.  Let's try again.  My usb key is not in the computer.  I have an ide drive not sata.  It's recognized as sda2.  I booted yesterday with the key, but it gave that error on unknown block(8,1).
<bronto2> gucko, also /etc
<capleton> hey could anyone here help me sort out a problem with rssdler, I get an error that looks like this:  http://pastebin.com/JUcnZbtp
<teflon> since xubuntu lucid i can't select files in thunar. any idea how this can be fixed?
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng: not sure
<kjele_> quiritius: I am testing on my system and the system locale file is at /etc/default/locale
<leagris> hello geekphreak, news from two days ago my troubles with thunderbird are solved. A process from thunderbird was still running and blocked me from seeing changes in configuration.
<wildbat> stodorovic, kinda but different algorithm of coz
<stodorovic> coz?
<omac> The usb-key should not be using my hard-drive at all!  It is a live usb key after all!
<geekphreak> leagris: oh ok kewl :)
<kjele_> quiritius: So you might have files that is exporting the wrong locale in your home
<stodorovic> omac: sounds like it's a boot key rather than a full live cd key. ie. it's only used for booting an installed linux if the boot process is broken. Slackware did this also AFAIK.
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: thanks.
<stodorovic> omac: especially if it was created during the install process.
<omac> the usb-key should not be accessing anything from sda.  It should stick to the sdb device because it is not supposed to write anything to the harddrive or touch the harddrive while booting from the live usb-key.  That was the point.
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng: what problem you facing, i know mysql is locked by remote normally, check iptables rules?
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: erm, i disable ufw, does iptables still in effect?
<wildbat> stodorovic, coz = cause ;p
<quiritius> kjele_: hm, the new user indeed has en_US.utf8 both cli login and GUI. the 'old' user cli login also shows en_US. So it is exported somewhere. but where?
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng: yes
<stodorovic> wildbat: you meant "of course" :)
<wildbat> stodorovic, oh right ;p ~ coz = course too ;p
<stodorovic> haha
<wildbat> stodorovic, bad habit from online game chatting ;p
<omac> stodorovic:  It's a live usb-key, but the usb-creator does ask If I want some persistent storage on the key.  I said 4GB.  From what I understand, it's still a live bootable usb key.   It shouldn't ever touch the hard-drive unless I specifically mount it after the gui boots up.
<stodorovic> omac: are you sure it's a live usb key? where did you get the image from?
<stodorovic> wildbat: that does make sense. typing is kept to a minimum to avoid being fragged :P
<omac> The image is the iso CD image from bittorrent as downloaded from ubuntu.
<Gal> Hi every one, I was just wondering if there was any news about the ati proprietary drivers and ubuntu 10.04??
<omac> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kjele_> quiritius: Well that would be hard to see. ~/.bashrc ~/.profile ~/.bashprofile
<omac> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<stodorovic> omac: so you ran dd of the image to the pen drive?
<omac> no.
<omac> I ran the usb-creator from ubuntu 9.10 and told it to use the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso on the usb-key.
<kjele_> quiritius: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bash_(Unix_shell)#Startup_scripts
<wildbat> Gal, not that i know of
<omac> system->adminstration->usb startup disk creator
<stodorovic> omac: in that case, ubuntu's probably doing some black-magic-art there and I dont know what usb-creator does. It could just create a usb version of the install CD image without the live-cd desktop support, or perhaps just copy the image to the usb drive so you can use it like that. who knows.
<Gal> wildbat: ok, because I managed to get direct render actif and to get back some desktop effect, but I can't use opengl or anything...
<wesguin> Gal, I saw a web page yesterday that showed a fix for it... something about fixing the splash
<qwd> How can I do a minimal install with 10.04? I just want the absolute basics so I can then download the rest from the repos as the installation hangs otherwise and this might be the solution.
<Gal> wesguin: fixing the splash? don't know what this is...
<quiritius> kjele_: thanks! i will try to dig this up. some of the settings are several years old on my system so it will take me some time :)
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: erm there is man but it is not in /etc/init.d
<stodorovic> omac: but like i said, i have encountered another distro that creates a usb startup disk and all it is is a boot platform to boot up your *already installed* system
<geekphreak> well try to dsiable it for test
<wesguin> Gal, well its the new one ubuntu switched to
<wildbat> wesguin, you have a url taht i can follow?
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng:  make sure firewall aint blocking it, else we will create a rule
<wesguin> wildbat, I'd just have to do a google search again
<geekphreak> qwd: download alternate cd , and use command line mode install
<omac> Well, that's why I'm in this forum.  I just wanted to share my unpleasant experience to prevent anyone the same pain.
<Gal> wesguin: ok, so from Radeon to Splash?
<wildbat> amac, what's wrong?
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng:  also check if router settings are ok
<LetsGo67> How do I install Netbook Remix on Dell Inspiron Mini please?<
<qwd> geekphreak: thanks
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: erm, i disable ufw, that the firewall u talking about?
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng: no iptables?
<omac> stodorovic:  this is not a rescue image.  It really is a cd-image that I installed on a usb-key.  It worked yesterday on one the computers at work, but when I tried it on another computer at work, it didn't and then the usb-key hasn't recovered from that state.  It really is saving some hardware-detection state in the persistent storage when it shouldn't.  At least that's what I perceive.
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: i cant find a way to disable the iptables
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: and i dont think it is configured also
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng: ok no worries
<omac> stodorovic:  thanks for listening.  I've gotta go.
<LetsGo67> How do I install Netbook Remix on Dell Inspiron Mini please?  Is there a netbook channel?
<visof> is there a way to know what are the things i opened "photos, documents" , something like history ?
<wesguin> Gal, oh I found it but all it does is fix the ugly splash screen when you install the graphics driver
<Gal> wesguin: I don't have any problem with that
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng:  type this sudo ufw disable
<Gal> I just can't use opengl and play video game
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: stopped and disable at system startup
<geekphreak> visof:  place recent docs?
<octacon123> hi, I just installed the new ubuntu 10.04 but whwn i try to run vmware workstation  7 i get an error message: See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-3560.log for details. Can somebody tell me what this is?
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng:  can you connect now?
<LetsGo67> How do I install Netbook Remix on Dell Inspiron Mini please?  Is there a netbook channel?
<wesguin> Gal, it was awful on my son's toshiba satellite so I disabled the ati radeon driver
<wesguin> Gal, plus the driver just didn't seen to be working right
<kjele_> LetsGo67: Eh download the cd at ubuntu.com and install it?
<llutz> octacon123: have you done what was mentioned?
<taushif96> does anyone know how to add event sounds to xubuntu
<wesguin> Gal, all the apps worked fine tho
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: erm, i check it with a open port check tool on the www, still connection timed out
<visof> geekphreak something like "in firefox there is a history for all url you visited" is there the same for your file system ?
<taushif96> like login, error....
<wesguin> Gal, I mean all the driver apps
<taushif96> does anyone know how to add event sounds to xubuntu
<LetsGo67> kjele: I put it on a SD card but it still boots darn XP!
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng:  is apche even running :p
<Gal> wesguin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<Gal> last post
<dobber> why the ubuntu installer creates my partitions in md1p2 md1p3, instead of md1 / md2 / md3
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: ya, i can access from internal network
<kjele_> LetsGo67: You need to tell your bios to boot from the SB card
<geekphreak> visof: only thing i can think of is recent docs
<octacon123>  I just installed the new ubuntu 10.04 but when i try to run vmware workstation  7 i get an error message: See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-3560.log for details. Any help with this please?
<LetsGo67> kjele_ Yes, but then it still boots XP, even if I select "removable USB device".
<teep_> I have an ubuntu 8.04 server box; when I connect via SSH I get a password prompt and after entering a password it timeouts.... when I login on the console I just get the username prompt... when I enter a username, nothing happens, no password prompt.... FTP and HTTP daemons do seem to be up and running
<stodorovic> visof: i dont think so. i also hope we never do. why do you need it?
<llutz> octacon123: have you done what was mentioned?
<teep_> anybody any idea what's up?
<taushif96> does anyone know how to add event sounds to xubuntu
<kjele_> LetsGo67: Usually you press F11 or F12 during bios image
<visof> stodorovic to be sure no one can do that
<wesguin> Gal, thanks a bunch :)
<LetsGo67> kjele_ Indeed, but it still boots XP...
<Gal> wesguin: you're welcome :D
<octacon123> llutz: I can't seem to view my root folder, i know that's wierd
<taushif96>  does anyone know how to add event sounds to xubuntu?
<taushif96>  does anyone know how to add event sounds to xubuntu?
<taushif96>  does anyone know how to add event sounds to xubuntu?
 * wesguin is loving lucid lynx une on eeepc 900
<FloodBot4> taushif96: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tekno> jackass
<kjele_> LetsGo67: SD card is not removeable USB
<llutz> octacon123: less /tmp/vmware-root/setup-3560.log
<LetsGo67> kjele_ I can try a 1GB USB.
<kjele_> LetsGo67: Good
<wesguin> I had a big problem with ata errors but I figured that out
<LetsGo67> kjele_ But it's not best quality and I'm trying to get it to work.
<coolape> i've managed to install ubuntu on my usb pen drive... however I get an error trying to mount my hdd when its saying its already mounted when its not..
<teamcoltra> alsamixer can see my mic port and my internal speaker
<LetsGo67> kjele_ I can't see it in Windows.
<swapy> hello
<swapy> need help
<teamcoltra> but my sound preferences cannot
<octacon123> llutz: May 05 09:57:50.003: app-3077949120| Trying to find a suitable PBM set for kernel 2.6.32-21-generic.
<geekphreak> coolape: when you type sudo mount do you see it?
<kjele_> LetsGo67: What are you using now on the irc machine?
<coolape> geekphreak: nope.. its not listed
<swapy> my problem is very unusual :(
<LetsGo67> kjele_ Windows XP.  My only choice.  USB drive doesn't even appear in drive manager,
<kjele_> Is the netbook only machine you have?
<isurit> swapy hllo
<kjele_> LetsGo67: Is the netbook only machine you have?
<octacon123> llutz: what could that be about? Any ideas how to get this thing working?
<LetsGo67> kjele_ And a laptop and an old IBM PC I'd rather not turn on.
<LetsGo67> I am currently emptying a 4GB USB.
<kjele_> LetsGo67: Well it is up to you to find which machine you can use your USB on
<swapy> i installed ubuntu 10.04    then i made network settings and added ipadress and mac id of my isp       the connection auto etho was then saved by me but when i click on that network icon i dont see auto etho instead a new connection called auto ethernet gets created   and if i edit auto ethernet then it also vanishes from quick connect and new connection is set
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: any idea what could have been causing the connection timed out other that iptables?
<coolape> this is the error I get.. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/42502DDA502DD587
<wesguin> computers would suck if everything worked, huh?
<Gal> wesguin: Yeah well... don't know about that :D
<wesguin> haha
<coolape> women suck but in a good way
<wesguin> everyone seems to be having so much fun tho
<teflon> since xubuntu lucid i can't select files in thunar. any idea how this can be fixed?
<wesguin> ha
<optimus_t> coolape: lol
<geekphreak> Jie_Sheng:  can be many reason, wrong port setting, ip stetting , did you try https
<Gal> coolape: Subtle, man
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: erm, nope. havent set it up yet
<nikhil_> can someone please help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9239913 getting a wireless mouse working.
<Jie_Sheng> geekphreak: i try to expose ssh too, it too connection timed out.
<dillon> hi al
<geekphreak> hmm
<shin1> help
<dillon> i need some help with 10.4
<swapy> :( does ubuntu not support network when we edit mac id in network manager ??
<iceroot> !ask | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shin1> !ask |dill
<ubottu> dill: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coolape> geekphreak god of problem solving, any ideas how I can clear the mtab list or something? i've tried doing a locate for the file I can't find it anywhere
<dillon> i cant install any thing on my os
<Gal> dillon: is that a livecd?
<dillon> it keeps asking for a root pass
<jpds> dillon: That's your password.
<Gal> dillon: it's normal
<Gal> that's your password
<shin1_> list
<dillon> but it has a default hash pass that i didnt make
<dpac> coolape: its at /etc/mtab
<geekphreak> coolape: what are you trying to do ? rescu system or install from usb?
<dillon> i made my account without a pass
<lng> hi! why is there no mysqli in packages?
<shin1_> あああ
<Gal> dillon: try "toor"
<ucenik33> hey guys
<shin1_> toc
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I want to run totem minimised with an internet radio station loaded. I am using "totem http://tx.sharp-stream.com/tune.php?c=planetrock&.wax" to start it. Is there a command line switch I can add so it starts minimised? I googled but couldnt find one
<dillon> ok
<coolape> geekphreak: actually i have a persistent install on a usb pen drive.. its all working apart from I cant access my windows hdd
<ucenik33> guys i hacked my school computer
<Gal> !hack | ucenik33
<llutz> ucenik33: you are cool and now go
<quiritius> kjele_: i've found what was messing up my locales :) kde settings had spelling set to en_GB (i have partial kde install). now everything is ok. thanks again!
<dillon> it didnt work
<kjele_> quiritius: Good
<ucenik33> ok guys i need help
<ucenik33> i need skype for edubuntu
<dillon> is there a way to change the pass
<geekphreak> coolape: sda1 ?
<ucenik33> 7.0.4
<mun4e> dfgdfgdfg
<coolape> sda1 and 2
<coolape> mainly sda2
<mun4e> hey
<Gal> ucenik33: help with your hacked computer, don't think so
<geekphreak> coolape:  did you try to  mount it manually ?
<ucenik33> no its not mine
<optimus_t> ucsdrake: i stole my school computer :p
<ucenik33> haha
<ucenik33> :D
<coolape> yea and this is the error.. Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/42502DDA502DD587
<ucenik33> asdasdasd
<ucenik33> as
<MUHAH> hello
<dillon> hello
<MUHAH> how we are today
<MUHAH> ?
<swapy> if i edit my default connection ie auto eth0   add ipaddress and save it      as superuser     it goes fine          but when i add custom mac id given by my isp it dosent work     ie the connection is listed in network manager but not in my connect or disconnected connections ie " when we click on that network icon and connect whichever connection we want there auto eth0 isnt listed  new connection gets created ie "auto ethernet""                    t
<swapy> his happens again and again :( cannot use internet in linux quite dissapointing
<Gal> btw, any info on Steam and linux?
<dillon> does anyone know the answer to my probrblem with the defaulf root pass
<mun4e> hgjkhfdsjkfiugfdhbvhdfgdkufjbgkdfg
<geekphreak> coolape: sudo umount /dev/sda2  , then manually mount it
<Gal> dillon: If it's not toor or root, then no, sorry
<MUHAH> mun4e how are you
<MUHAH> ?
<mun4e> darko be
<mun4e> siptar
<coolape> geekphreak:  i've tried that this is what i get...umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<MUHAH> mun4e did u ok
<MUHAH> ?
<mun4e> .!.
<nikhil_> hi, i have a wireless mouse that is showing up in dmesg. how do it to work with xorg?
<MUHAH> eat that u moyherfucker
<geekphreak> hmm
<hateball> !language | MUHAH
<ubottu> MUHAH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MUHAH> ok
<MUHAH> mut
<MUHAH> mun4e says
<MUHAH> somtening bad
<MUHAH> :S
<FloodBot4> MUHAH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ucenik33> who can give me skype for edubuntu 7.0.4
<viliny_> have you checked the skype site?
<ucenik33> no its the newest version
<Gal> Don't help ucenik33, he is an hacker
<ucenik33> i need older
<ucenik33> ok i wont do anything
<MUHAH> hah he is not hacker
<Jie_Sheng> coolape: is ur win hdd standard ata/sata hdd?
<ucenik33> i hace my school pc
<ucenik33> to get the pass
<FloodBot4> ucenik33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik33> so i got it and i need
<zita> I hear a sound on 10.04 but when let skype on i get no mix sound eweryelse is working. when i go to sound preferences it is not indicating level. on treminal runed aplay -l got that i have two subdevices it is ALC 266 analog, and other is Si 3054 modem.how can i get skipe mic sound
<dillon> can anyone help me access root in lucid lynx ubuntu 10.4
<coolape> its a 2.5 in sata drive
<hateball> !root | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jie_Sheng> dillon: use sudo <command>
<stodorovic> surely everyone that uses Linux is a hacker
<stodorovic> (of the original meaning)
<coolape> no
<Jie_Sheng> coolape: u booted into ubuntu from bios i believe?
<Gal> stodorovic ??
<ucenik33> hey
<dillon> but what if im online and want to install flash componets
<coolape> yea
<dillon> ?
<coolape> bios set to boot from USB as first device
<MUHAH> did someone use italic?
<Elwell> Hi folks - I have massive overscan issues on a zotac ion motherboard with the closed source nvidia drivers (needed for hardware accel) but not the nouveau(sp) ones. I know the binaries are closed, but can someone suggest where to start looking?
<LuckySMack> when creating an ssh config file with host, ip, user and whatnot, is it possible to define a default directory to go to upon logging in?
<Jie_Sheng> coolape: sorry for asking this, does ur bios detect ur hdd?
<coolape> yes..
<coolape> its detected as the second device to boot from..
<dillon> for example i need to install the plugins for youtube?
<Silver_Swords> hi all. anyone knows how to get the missing icons for main menu button? (10.04 gnome)
<wesguin> dillon: I did that without a root account
<ktodd> i need help with a cd writer
<ktodd> ?
<dillon> can you tell me haow
<Gal> dillon: did you tried to just press "enter" when it asked you for a password?
<hateball> !flash | dillon
<ubottu> dillon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ktodd> can anybody helpme
<dillon> how <wesguin>
<wesguin> dillon, it prompts me and I use my user password and it uses sudo
<optimus_t> dillon: listen to Gal
<pretender> ubuntu 9.10 is detecting my tv tuner as a scanner.  I have installed my scanner drivers from brothers website how can i get xsane detect and use my scanner
<optimus_t> that may help
<dillon> i tried that
<wesguin> dillon, sounds like something is busted for you
<dillon> it is not working for me because i made my account without a password
<ktodd> can some one pm me i need help settin up a cd writer on a netbook
<optimus_t> dillon: are u sure that u created account without pwd?
<wesguin> dillon, try making a password for user account then
<coolape> hmmmmrf
<dillon> ok give me one sec
<liberion> anyone here?
<coolape> no
<ktodd> any body help me please?
<Gal> just 1642 people :D
<stodorovic> Gal: it's true. look up wikipedia definition of hacker
<Jie_Sheng> coolape: what is ur usb drive on? /dev/sda1?
<coolape> jimius: /dev/sdb1
<liberion> ktodd, what the problem?
<coolape> sorry i meant Jie_Sheng
<soso> i need some help with my grub
<soso> can someone help me??
<stodorovic> eesh. I have about 1 hour to do 7.10 -> 9.10 upgrade.... do i stand a chance?
<zita> hello how can i pach outputs us certain rpgram
<coolape> i dont like grubs.. prefer rice and chips to be honest
<soso> i upgraded my ubunto to 10,4
<stodorovic> coolape: but grub also is 'food' :)
<Jie_Sheng> coolape: u tried the sda/sdb listed in /dev?
<soso> but then i restarted and the grub rescue prompt apeared:S can someone help me??
<coolape> stodorovic: which is why i said I prefer rice n chips :D
<Gal> stodorovic: "brilliant programmer or technical expert." I'm not and I use linux
<stodorovic> Gal: but you will be in about 10 years :)
<ktodd> alright can anybody else help me
<coolape> Jie_Sheng:  yep keeps saying its not a directory
<wesguin> dillon, I'm starting to see your conundrum
<dillon> can somone remote my pc and fix the problem
<ktodd> still needhelp
<Gal> stodorovic: Or i'll be in prison because the French government don't like when I'm protesting :D
<Pitel> I have a little problem... I have a usb memory stick, and all my machines runs lates ubuntu. so I decided to format the stick to ext4. But when I connect it to some machine, I can;t write to root of the file system unless I'm root. I understand it's fine on hard drives, but not on usb sticks. Is there a way to solve it?
<soso> dillon: not good idea:P
<stodorovic> Gal: why would you protest?
<coolape> Gal: your french?.. mmm.. bonjour..
<wesguin> dillon what happens if you try to just use sudo without a password.. you know just <enter> with no password
<stodorovic> bonjour Gal :)
<Gal> ouais ouais, bonjours tout le monde :D
<ktodd> can i have one of you 1600 people private message me i need help
<Gal> stodorovic: they try to cut off our education money by 40%
<soso> any one can help me with the reconfig of grub???
<Gal> And I didn't liked it :D
<coolape> okay okay.. i understood bonjours... not the rest tho.. sheesh :D
<dillon> <wesguin> i get asked for a pass again
<stodorovic> Gal: je ne pais le francais  (not sure if i wrote that ok...)
<Gal> stodorovic: no, sorry :D
<wesguin> dillon, create a new account
<JenniferB> where do I place my startup scripts ?
<wesguin> dillon, and make a password
<Loh1> hello
<ktodd> need help settin up a cd writer please
<wesguin> dillon, once you do that you can either use sudo or create a root account if you really want one
<ktodd> ?
<wildbat> !patience | ktodd
<ubottu> ktodd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<stodorovic> ok... ugh. I have 1 hour to backup 14GB user data and do 7.10 -> 9.10 upgrade... maybe this isn't possible
<dillon> i did some some reading and it said that ubuntu for security reasons creates a default hash pass word so as to creat software secuity.
<miscni> Hi all
<Jie_Sheng> coolape: you got try binding the directory to a different one?
<wesguin> dillon, right the root account really doesnt exist
<rage> Hello, I have just installed 10.04 x64 and I have a set of USB speakers connected (that I have used under 9.10) The volume control in 10.04 is quiet all the way up until 90% then, between 90% and 100% it goes from inaudible to way to loud. Any ideas how I could change the effective range?
<optimus_t> dillon: its better if u create new account
<wesguin> dillon, and it's better to just use sudo
<coolape> Jie_Sheng: if anyone is.. its ubuntu.. im clicking on a button at the top where it says Places and the error comes up
 * wesguin used to always use root tho
<coolape> Unable to mount 250 GB Filesystem Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 21: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media/42502DDA502DD587
<nibbier> wesguin, dillon: the root account *does* exist, but has no password (but its defined, has existing homedir etc)
<optimus_t> dillon: new account with a >>** password** << :p
<raven> DVD-Video Camera: how to rescue hidden video files (not included to finalisation)?
<rage> I have pavucontrol and p-a device chooser installed if thats of any help
<wesguin> well it's disabled is what I meant
<wesguin> by default
<qebab> Hi. I just installed 10.04 after having used 8.04 for an eternity and I'm having some unforeseen problems: 1) I can't locate the option I used to set a hotkey for switching between keyboard layouts anymore (Kind of important for me) 2) My wireless starts timing out when trying to create new TCP connections all of a sudden.  Anyone got any idea of what I can try?
<Gal> coolape: try a "sudo umount -a"
<coolape> okay.. and then?
<raven> DVD-Video Cam RESCUE: how to rescue hidden video files which were not included to finalisation?
<Gal> and then, "mkdir /media/<medianame>
<dillon> i gess
<dillon> guess
<Gal> and "mount /dev/sda2 /media/<medianame>
<Guillem_> My upgrade process frozen during the package configuration process. I could go on since at startup reached the console login, where it asked me to do a "dpkg --reconfigure all" or something alike. It frozen again, but at the third I finished the process. The question is, is there any pending task?
<wesguin> dillon, any luck adding a new user account?
<wesguin> or do you need sudo... haha
<Gal> wesguin: I think you do...
<Guillem_> (The OS is working correctly AFAIK)
<wesguin> I guess yer stuck
<dillon> i orignally had windows 7 is there any way to restore that
<wesguin> Gal, dang what a conundrum
<dillon> win 7 starter to be exact
<Gal> dillon: did you erased it?
<anthony> hi to all of you friends.
<optimus_t> dillon: did u just installed ubuntu?
<LetsGo67> How do I format an USB for Netbook Remix.
<wesguin> dillon, yeah if you have install cd or dvd or recovery partition
<anthony> ubuntu rules
<JenniferB> Hi folks, I am new to linux. Everytime I want to start Intellij I have to open up a terminal and type : /home/jennifer/Installed/Intellij/idea-9.01/bin/idea.sh &
<dillon> the whole thing is gone
<JenniferB> but I'd like to create a shortcut for it... how do I do that?
<wesguin> dillon: how did you manage to login at boot?
<JenniferB> it will also run in the terminal btw, so when I close the terminal the program dies :(
<dillon> i only have ubuntu now
<coolape> nope
<qebab> Nevermind the keyboard layout thing, I'm just dumb. The second thing then - does anyone know of any problems with 10.04 with DLink DI-524 and Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (Golan) cards? A simple google search would be cool since I can't access it right now. :(
<coolape> error still presists
<coolape> i'll try n reboot with the pen drive in another usb slot
<dillon> <wesguin> i will have to completly resinstall ubuntu
<wesguin> all I have on this netbook is ubuntu and it's fine
<coolape> exit
<wesguin> dillon: yeah just remember to use a password and everything will be cool beans
<optimus_t> dillon: do it, i dont think it takes time..
<dillon> isee
<wesguin> I reinstalled twice just yesterday
<wesguin> heh
<Guillem_> JenniferB, you can disown jobs from the shell (just type 'disown' ): if you close the terminal your job won't die
<wesguin> from a usb stick
<raven> how to rescue hidden files from CDS/DVDS?
<rage> I have a set of USB speakers connected (that I have used under 9.10) The volume control in 10.04 is quiet all the way up until 90% then, between 90% and 100% it goes from inaudible to way to loud. Any ideas how would I go about changing the effective range?
<dillon> well i also want to have my windows 7
<wesguin> dillon: well then why did you delete it?
<Guillem_> JenniferB, you may start idea.sh from Nautilus also (and if it works, you could create a launcher as well)
<wesguin> dillon: you sure you don't have it as dual boot.. do you get a menu when you boot?
<dillon> i didn't me brother installed it for me while i was out
<LetsGo67> How do I format an USB for Netbook Remix.
<wesguin> argh
<dillon> and now i dont know what the hell he did
<JenniferB> Guillem_:  no, it doesnt work from nautilus.
<wesguin> I put ubuntu on my son's laptop and left win7 on there
<wesguin> dillon, sux to  be you
<JenniferB> could I create a global command to run it with shorter syntax from the command line?
<a0lex> JenniferB: open terminal type gedit .profile and write in last line export PATH=/home/jennifer/Installed/Intellij/idea-9.01/bin/:$PATH save and close
<optimus_t> dillon: dont worry, reinstall ubuntu, u can use windows in vbox
<dillon> good for your son but my os is gone
<wesguin> what a dog yer brudder is
<DASPRiD> dillon, hey that rhymes!
<jud> hey folks, does anyone know what the deal is when you send an email to a large number of friends, some email address gets it that's not in the contact list? The unknown recipient insists that it's directly from my email and that they have not arranged forwarding. What explanations are there for this?
<wesguin> no that'd be my os is gun
<a0lex> JenniferB: now u should run it only with typing in terminal idea.sh
<raven> how to rescue hidden files from CDS/DVDS?
<wesguin> dillon: but anyways do you at least have the means of installing ubuntu?
<dillon> yes with the flash drive
<_TexNick_> i need to install flash on 10.04 64 bit
<Guillem_> a0lex, JenniferB from a new started terminal (or from the next session on)
<wesguin> dillon: you can do other stuff from the flash drive.. like root things
<wesguin> dillon: like inspect your partitions and see if win7 is hiding there somewhere
<dillon> dam then what>
<callum1> Hi all, Using docky I have managed to hook it up to my thunderbird  contacts. This works fine. I have also changed my default mail to  thunderbird. My problem is when i type in an email address -> tab   -> email -> enter it opens a new compose email but the "TO" field  is not populated with the address I selected. any ideas?
<JenniferB> ook.. how about the mozilla command ? its not in the path.. where are such things defined ? ( I know my friend used to define allot of "hotkeys" )
<dillon> im not that good with youbuntue?
<dillon> ubuntu either?
<wesguin> dillon: well it's not just ubuntu that's your problem
<jud> hey folks, does anyone know what the deal is when you send an email to a large number of friends, some email address gets it that's not in the contact list? The unknown recipient insists that it's directly from my email and that they have not arranged forwarding. What explanations are there for this?
<wesguin> it's a rotten brudder that's mean and nasty to  you
<Red_Baron> helo all
<dillon> <wesguin> what els is my prblelm
<Red_Baron> I have a noob question
<dillon> problem
<dhruvasagar> jud: you sent emails from evolution?
<wesguin> I just said
<Red_Baron> can I code in Linux windows software?
<jud> dhruvasagar: GMAIL
<Guillem_> Red_Baron, of course :P. But you won't be able to compile, debug and test it (at least easily)
<soso> any one can help me with the reconfig of grub???
<raven> PROJECTX how to export files without header (raw?)
<LetsGo67> How do I use usb-creator.exe?
<theadmin> LetsGo67: .exe? You mean how to run Windows apps?
<LetsGo67> theadmin: It's to create the Netbook Remix USB drive for Ubuntu, using XP.
<theadmin> LetsGo67: Oh, so... uhm. We don't support Windows here, even if you're using it to install Ubuntu
<Pavulon> hi everyone
<theadmin> Hello, Pavulon
<jrib> LetsGo67: it's just a matter of running it and selecting an iso and usb memory stick really
<soso> theadmin: can you help me with grub?
<theadmin> Any idea why Firefox eats a lot of memory when opening GMail?
<theadmin> soso: Doubt it
<LetsGo67> TheAdmin: Hakuna matata.  I just had to highlight both.  Now it works!
<soso> theadmin: thanks any waz
<LetsGo67> Is this like a Live CD except on a USB?  I can run Live or install permanantly?
<soso> any one can help me with grub???
<jrib> LetsGo67: yeah, usb-creator should have an option for that
<theadmin> LetsGo67: You will be able to install it on your hard drive permanently from that USB. BUT this install is not permanent, afaik. Although I dunno, I dunno...
<raven> PROJECTX "cannot find sequence header" need help please
<Pavulon> is the usb-boot able for older hardware? P4 2,6 GHz, 512 DDR
<swapy> hey expers
<theadmin> LetsGo67: jrib is more of a pro here then I am, I guess, listening to him might be of a better idea.
<jrib> LetsGo67, theadmin: the usb-creator on ubuntu at least has an option to reserve some space so you can preserve documents (or is it all changes?).  I haven't used this myself though
<swapy> experts plese see this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/109726
<theadmin> swapy: There are no experts here :D All support is voluntary
<swapy> if you have answer please pm me :)
<swapy> ok
<swapy> please read that question but
<theadmin> swapy: Looking at it
<swapy> :)
<jcisio> hello all
<mariiam> olaa
<raven> PROJECTX "cannot find sequence header" need help please
<mariiam> hello
<jcisio> do you know how to get all the po of a local?
<toyman61> Lucid: new installation - wireless does not work. Problems with kernel ?
<mariiam> ruben
<theadmin> swapy: Um, it's assigned to a wrong package :D
<mariiam> de que colegio eres ?
<toyman61> Lucid: What do I do now ?
<jcisio> I want to search for a translation of "thing" in all Ubuntu package
<swapy> theadmin, yes now can i move question to right section?
<theadmin> swapy: I reassigned it
<Loh1> hey
<mariiam> hey
<Loh1> how are u
<fasp> hey
<mariiam> hey
<mariiam> whot your name
<jamesww> I wonder if anyone could help me download a file and upload it repidshare server ....
<mariiam> ?
<Pavulon> do you like the newest ubuntu?
 * wesguin likes it
<jrib> jamesww: that's not an ubuntu support question, try elsewhere please
<theadmin> Pavulon: lol yeah it's awesome
<swapy> theadmin, thanks :)
<raven> PROJECTX "cannot find sequence header" need help please
<burkey> running ubuntu 9.10 xsane detecting tv tuner as scanner.  scanner drivers are insalled
<mariiam> soy española
<theadmin> jamesww: PM the info please (I hope the file is not too big)
<LetsGo67> Thanks everyone and TheAdmin!  Time to reboot.
<theadmin> "everyone and theadmin"... lol.
<Pavulon> theadmin isn't there any problem with the new bar?
<Dan_E> is there a way to speed up the boot process in 10.04?
<theadmin> Pavulon: Nope. Not over here, at least.
<theadmin> Dan_E: Uh, it boots in under 5 seconds on pretty ancient hardware
<swapy> theadmin, any solution?
<jamesww> I cee ,jrib .but I 'm in ubuntu.I need the solution to workaround the blocked net in china ,...
<theadmin> swapy: Sorry, no idea as for that
<jamesww> thank you   theadmin
<wesguin> for awhile I thought it was destroying my SSDs
<jamesww>  ;)
<jrib> jamesww: it's not appropriate for this channel
<Dan_E> i did the upgrade to 10.04 and now it boots slower than 9.10
<wesguin> mine boots much faster
<theadmin> Dan_E: Updates slow the system down, it is natural.
<wesguin> at least now that I fixed the ata hangs
<Pavulon> do anybody here uses linux mint?
<theadmin> Pavulon: Please connect to irc.spotchat.org and join #linuxmint for Mint support
<jpds> !mint | Pavulon
<ubottu> Pavulon: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wesguin> I tried mint once but it didn't handle the video right so I gave up on it
<Pavulon> theadmin, thanks a lot
<Dan_E> are you saying a clean install is the answer?
<jud> hey folks, does anyone know what the deal is when you send an email to a large number of friends, some email address gets it that's not in the contact list? The unknown recipient insists that it's directly from my email and that they have not arranged forwarding. What explanations are there for this?
<theadmin> Dan_E: Most probably, yes. I dunno, a clean install always works faster for me.
<wesguin> yeah I've heard more than one story about the upgrade causing probs
<wesguin> my son used the upgrade with no probs tho
<theadmin> wesguin: Update from Jaunty to Karmic broke X here... so tell me about it >_<
<DonScott> DanE: just back up your home folder and do a clean install.
<Dan_E> i have no problems except for the slow boot time
<BCMM> hello
<wesguin> I think it depends on what you've done to the previous system as far as adding stuff
<raven> PROJECTX "cannot find sequence header" need help please
<jrib> raven: you need to provide context...
<wesguin> Dan_E, did you check your logs for  a cause?
<stodorovic> is updating to 9.10 even safe anymore?
<Dan_E> no i didn't
<stodorovic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/464591
<wesguin> Dan_E, you should run the log viewer
<Dan_E> k
<raven> jrib trying to rescue a video file which has not been included to finalisation of a video camera (dvd)
<wesguin> Dan_E, it could be something simple
<Dan_E> will check now
<wesguin> 'k
<Dan_E> ty
<wesguin> couse it could be somethin bad
<wesguin> :/
<burkey> found a fix  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510231 bye
<theadmin> stodorovic: Yeah, I stumbled on this problem
<nikhil_> hi, i have a wireless mouse that shows up in dmesg, but doesn't work, can anyone point me in some direction to fix thise problem. this is a new mouse and there is nothing on google about it.
<wesguin> another person whose wireless mouse doesn't work
 * wesguin dunno's
<wesguin> my son's mouse works, but he upgraded from karmic
<Dan_E> wesguin: would that be the boot log?
<jamesww> many chinese  ubuntuers say the  system update seldom work out when upgrading.for myself,I choose to install it every time the newer edition comes out
<Gal> wesguin: btw Did you tried my link about the ati?
<wesguin> Dan_E, or messages shows kernel plus other stuff
<theadmin> I have some problem here, in dmesg found the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428223/
<nikhil_> yeah :(
<nikhil_> i also upgarded from karmic
<wesguin> hmmm.. weird
<wesguin> I'm not sure which mouse he's using... he has a couple.. one is a mini one
<pepee> why does ubuntu maintaineners insists on having pulseaudio as primary audio server?
<pepee> I mean, is VERY BUGGY, is the worse thing it can happen
<wesguin> pulse is working pretty good for me on lucid.. cept for some probs with dosbox and stella
<wesguin> works great with xsnes
<theadmin> pulse is fine but doesn't work in wine at all :/
<theadmin> but who cares for that ^_^
<pepee> lol
<nikhil_> help, pleaese :(
<pepee> try using mplayer+pulseaudio
<DonScott> linux needs a standard and thats what they are hoping for as a standard right now.
<dhruvasagar> jud: you must be typing & selecting a contacts group probably in gmail
<wesguin> theadmin: yeah I noticed that.. forgot that one
<pepee> never worked for me until I removed and purged that package
<stodorovic> yeah pulse is one of those silly things like gstreamer
<dhruvasagar> jud: and so you might be adding a lot more people in the list than you think you are
<stodorovic> no need for it
<stodorovic> just give us plain alsa any day :)
<dhruvasagar> jud: you don't really need to shift to evolution because of this problem
<its-me-again> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wesguin> they used to say similar things about X windows
<wesguin> its too complicated etc
<wesguin> hehe
<wesguin> why does it have a server?
<pepee> stodorovic, or plymouth
<stodorovic> wesguin: x11 is too complicated and slow and bloated.
<stodorovic> pepee: i'm not in plymouth. been there once
<wesguin> oh well it's working for me now anyhoo
<pepee> stodorovic, we are no more than betatesters? even M$ does some things better
<jud> dhruvasagar: I WAS SELECTING A CONTACTS GROUP BUT THAT CONTACT IS NOT LISTED IN IT...?
<dhruvasagar> jud: just check your to / cc / bcc list and ensure that your not adding those unwanted addresses
<theadmin> stodorovic: Complicated, sure, just use plain GNU screen :D
<svip> Was it with Ubuntu and its liking of fucking up utf-8 in the terminal?
<wesguin> I'm not sure about plymouth... i wonder if it's causing the probs on another puter with ati radeon
<jud> dhruvasagar: OK
<theadmin> svip: Huh? No, utf-8 is fine here
<svip> My terminal was working fine, but then I upgraded.
<kjdro> hello, i installes the new LTS and wanted to acces a windows share, i get the error: "Failed to retrieve share list from server" can anyone direct me to the solution ?
<svip> And now I get locales errors all over the place.
<dhruvasagar> jud: if they are not there in your to / cc / bcc list, it is not possible by any means that the emails could reach them directly
<nikhil_> kjdro: press f5
<pepee> svip, my terminal is having problems, too
<wesguin> one thing I would like is to lower the resolution of my console
<jquiterio> helloo !!!
<bullgard4> Ubuntu Software Center > Installed Software shows most icons with a green emblem at the lower right, a green circle with a white assertion mark. What does this emblem designate?
<pepee> err I'm having problems with it (konsole)
<kjdro> nikhil_: tryed that.. :p
<nikhil_> :D
<theadmin> bullgard4: "Installed"
<wesguin> I mean ctrl-alt-Fn
<kjdro> nikhil_: dosn't work, same error :p
<stodorovic> pepee: I'm a software developer. the open source crowd seems to lack proper QA and unit testsing
<jquiterio> some body can help me how can start gnome-desktop from console ??
<Dan_E> nothing makes any sense to me there. I am not a programmer and not able to understand that stuff :(
<theadmin> jquiterio: startx
<pepee> I love ubuntu because is easy to manage, but I think things are getting from bad to worse
<Dan_E> but i bet you knew that.
<jquiterio> startx ?
<jquiterio> only this ?
<theadmin> jquiterio: Yup.
<nikhil_> pepee: what do u mean?
<wildbat_laptop> question ~ how do i cd in a Directory named -=ABC=- ?
<theadmin> jquiterio: heh, normally yes, unless desktop is messed up
<pepee> nikhil_, bad decisions
<wesguin> try using 'stuff'
<nikhil_> pepee: like?
<theadmin> wildbat_laptop: cd "-=ABC=-"?
<wesguin> put it in single quotes
<jquiterio> thank you !!!
<wildbat_laptop> theadmin, not working
<jud> dhruvasagar: ok, so i did that with the specific email i sent that the recipient complained about and the supposed address was not in any field...?
<bullgard4> theadmin: Why this redundance? All these icons are in the Ubuntu Software Center > Installed Software pane yet.
<wesguin> well maybe double works
<wesguin> try the single
<pepee> nikhil_, like putting more effort on embellishment before stability/usability
<rye> wesguin, wildbat_laptop cd -- -=ABC=-
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me understand why bonding as mode=4 isn't working correctly in lucid, I have followed the intruction found in /usr/share/doc/enfslave/example/... combining two wired nics just as stated in the release notes yet only one card actually sends and receives data in contrast to both working at the same time?
<jrib> pepee: rationale for pulse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/CleanupAudioJumble
<e-DIO-t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/428229/ ==> any ideas? [ubuntu server 9.10]
<wesguin> ah
<wesguin> yes escape
<theadmin> wesguin: Or the hard way, "cd -\=ABC\=-"
<nikhil_> pepee: for a LTS, you're right. but between LTS, i'm all for polish
<jrib> pepee: what terminal problems are you having exactly?
<wesguin> heh
<pepee> jrib, don't worry, purging it solved ALL my problems
<wesguin> heck i have forgotten alot of this stuff
<jrib> pepee: ok
<callum1>  Hi all, Using gnome-do I have managed to hook it up to my thunderbird  contacts. This works fine. I have also changed my default mail to  thunderbird. My problem is when i type in an email address -> tab   -> email -> enter it opens a new compose email but the "TO" field  is not populated with the address I selected. any ideas?
<pepee> jrib, codification
<jrib> pepee: you need to be more specific...
<jud> dhruvasagar: another strange thing is that when i do a search on that email, about 15 reference emails comeup but searching them doesn't reveal that address?
 * wesguin listens to john lear talking some crazy stuff
<pepee> jrib, sorry, my english is very bad
<wildbat_laptop> worked : cd -- -\=ABC\=-
<VirusTB> how do i find out if my computer is a 32 bit or a 64 bit??  i got a AMD processor :S
<e-DIO-t> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<kjdro> hello, i installed the new LTS and wanted to access the Windows Network, i get the error: "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<wesguin> VirusTB, uname -a
<dhruvasagar> jud: that is indeed very strange, I really can't say what's happening, hopefully no one is playing a joke on you
<n8w> how do i show full name of a process by using the command?
<wesguin> yeah cpuinfo would be better probably
<raven> jrib ?
<dhruvasagar> raven: it's just like irb
<dhruvasagar> raven: with a 'j' :), uses jruby
<e-DIO-t> wesguin, -> better than....it's the only method i know :P
<jrib> raven: I don't know about recovering videos.  And I'm not even sure what you are doing
<jud> dhruvasagar:  so there is that possibility then...do you know how they would do that?
<Oprtz> hi there
<wesguin> e-DIO-t, yeah I was thinking about if the OS is 64 or 32
<dhruvasagar> jud: by lying to you...
 * wesguin is sleepy
<e-DIO-t> mmh dunno if you can see 32/64 through uname
<e-frame> Hi, how can we capture rtmp live streaming ?
<MacB> Excuse me, what does holdin down "c" key during the boot of the Live CD do?
<MacB> Since that is the only way I can get it to boot? :D
<Oprtz> i am using TP Link wirless Card for connecting to Internet, my wirless router is barley 5 feet away from the pC, but it shows only 14% connectivty. why is that?
<wesguin> yeah it'll say 64 usually at the end
<jrib> MacB: on macs, that's how you tell it you want to boot from cd
<theadmin> e-frame: VLC
<e-DIO-t> wait wesguin> checking
<boso> is there an ubuntu games channel?
<jud> dhruvasagar: i was just gonna say, they must either be lying or forgot setting up forwarding but why would a search on their address reveal vacant references?
<e-DIO-t> : on macs, that's how you tell it you want to boot from cd
<e-DIO-t> <theadmin> e-fr
<theadmin> e-DIO-t: wha.
<MacB> jrib no, I mean AFTER telling it that
<e-DIO-t> "Linux **** 2.6.31-19-server #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 03:40:48 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux" yep you where right
<MacB> I choose to boot it from the CD by pressing the alt/option key, and after that I have to hold down "c" or it will freeze up :P
<MacB> Sounds slightly voodoo if you ask me, but it actually works... :D
<nikhil_> assistance will be appreciated... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9239913
<jrib> MacB: erm don't know.  But if you don't use alt/option and just hold c, that works for booting for cd
<wesguin> yay
<MacB> But I'm just quite scared of installing for real since I got no idea what happens
<dhruvasagar> jud: well you searched for their addresses, but if they're forwarding, then you need to look for address which are forwarding emails to those addresses, which I don't think is possible anyways
<e-frame> theadmin: pm
<jrib> MacB: are you planning on dual booting?
<MacB> Yeye but jrib, what does holding c do after I've choosen to boot from the CD...
<MacB> jrib, yes
<dhruvasagar> jud: I think it might be a better idea to perhaps try and create the groups again
<Oprtz> i am using TP Link wirless Card for connecting to Internet, my wirless router is barley 5 feet away from the pC, but it shows only 14% connectivty. why is that?
<jrib> MacB: did you install refit?
<MacB> Yup, have it installed
<MacB> Have the needed space here
<budlust> i installed wine then uninstalled it, now when I go to "open with" it has stuff like "a wine application" and "wine browser" . is there anyway to remove this?
<MacB> All I'm looking for now is the answer to "what does holding down 'c' button during bootup of the live cd do?" :D
<MacB> As in, do I have the balls to go for the actual install ;)
<pepee> jrib, nevermind, now konsole is working fine
<VirusTB> wesguin,   thanks!
<wesguin> budlust, yeah use the menu editor
<kjdro> dose anyone whit unbutu 10.4 LTS try-ed to access windows network ? Is it working for them ?
<theadmin> How can I list all users a system has
<wesguin> VirusTB, thanks for what?
<theadmin> ?
<jud> dhruvasagar: yeah but i'm just wondering why a search on that address would find 15 references that when you open them, they're are vacant. my search wouldn't pickup their forwarding arrangements would it?
<jquiterio> theadmin, i was type the command "startx" but i can't see my desktop
<budlust> kjdro: ya
<jrib> MacB: you should be fine then, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook (or the page for the type of mac you have) and make sure you checksum the cd. For the question about holding down 'c', maybe try the mac channels
<kjdro> i wonder what wnet wrong with my install ? (it's a fresh install, the one i'm chating from)
<wesguin> some bud would go good with these beef sticks
<Mandrew> i need some help with my 10.04 and tethering trough bluetooth on my iphone i used this guide and it just messed it all up  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/Linux%20user%20issue%2086/Linux%20user%20issue%2086%20how%20to%20tether%20your%20iphone.pdf
<zita> hello i get problems with sound  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3a6bc7234264f812309dd7c298ebbd891a861d7d
<VirusTB> wesguin,  "uname -a" thanks
<MacB> jrib I think it should be something about the liveCD
<wesguin> oh np :)
<dhruvasagar> jud: no it wouldn't pickup any forwarding stuff, that's a setting that the person would have done on that accounts side. I think its possible to have duplicate entries for same addresses or something of that sort, something must have gone wrong in your mail address list. Gmail has some features relating to contacts that can be rather strange
<Mandrew> now i cant get the bluetooth to find my phone :(
<jrib> MacB: shouldn't be
<MacB> Since at this point I'm through the basic boot stuff... That is what is puzzling me
<MacB> Yes, I know. :P Shouldn't be, but is!
<MacB> That's the whole reason why I'm here ;)
<jrib> MacB: you're using refit to boot from the cd though
<jud> dhruvasagar: ok, so, even if i set up the groups again, how would i cross correlate an address with one that is detected yet doesn't seem to exist in the data bank?
<dhruvasagar> jud: it adds email addresses in your address book automatically if you send an email to them / chat with them, so over time your email address list tends to bloat a lot and you are bound to end up having a lot of addresses (often similar) in your address book
<aaron-n-nikki> how do I open rar files?
<duffydack> just updated the system, quite a few updates and I just saw this error http://pastebin.org/203043  anyone know what went wrong?
<budlust> kjdro: try    netbios name = computer name   in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jrib> !rar | aaron-n-nikki
<ubottu> aaron-n-nikki: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<zita> Hello i need help to i do not have mic input, gan anybody halp me?
<dhruvasagar> jud: I think you'll need to remove addresses which you think aren't correct / you don't know them
<Chripher> hello
<Vigo> !rar | aaron-n-nikki
<ubottu> aaron-n-nikki: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<wesguin> budlust, did you try the menu editor?
<MacB> jrib no, I'm using the OSX whatever to boot from the CD, options being rEFIt or boot from CD
<MacB> Before rEFIt comes into play
<raven> jrib
<kjdro> budlust: i'm trying to access to see all the computers from the workgroup (HMM that gives me idea, maybe workgroup isn't configured)
<Vigo> Oh whoops, Thank you jrib, I did not see it as I was typing.
<Chripher> How come my computer does not boot the 10.04 32bit CD but it boots up the 64bit without any problem
<zita> Hello where can i get help to solve my sound card options?
<Izinucs> Chripher: problem with the 32 bit maybe
<jrib> Chripher: checksum the cd
<jud> dhruvasagar: wouldn't know what's correct or not....people just add themselves by sending an email with "add me" in the subject bar. I just add the email, no other details.
<Chripher> jrib: it boots on my other lappy
<fbxxkl> Anyone know how to copy encrypted DVD's with k3b... its a 200$ dvd that I will be traveling around with and I don't want to lose it to scratches
<wesguin> hmm
<jrib> Chripher: doesn't matter
<stodorovic> ARGH.
<dhruvasagar> jud: :) tough one then :), but you would know who your friend is and whose not right !?
<stodorovic> apt-get upgrade says it cant fetch packages duie to not being able to resolve ESSID $THIS_ESSID
<Chripher> jrib: ??
<jrib> Chripher: checksum the cd
<Chripher> jrib: how
<Vigo> Chripher: Could be a damaged medium, ddrescue and other utilities can test that.
<radhika> Everytime I first boot the computer I get "MAC in deep sleep" and the WLAN is not recognized.. only after rebooting a few times, it starts. Any idea, what the problem maybe?
<stodorovic> like wtf does that have to do with apt-get and the network. resolv.conf does not have that there and neither  do the apt sources etc
<jud> dhruvasagar: i don't know many of them personally, they all subscribe to a pdf newsletter i put out monthly
<zita> hell i uploaded information in  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3a6bc7234264f812309dd7c298ebbd891a861d7d
<zita>  cna somedody take a lokc I am new in ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> jud: hmmm
<dhruvasagar> jud: i am not sure what you can do them
<jrib> Chripher: what ubuntu version
<dhruvasagar> jud: except try to remove people who say they haven't subscribed
<Chripher> jrib: 10.04
<jud> dhruvasagar: anyway, ok, thanks.
<Chripher> jrib: I got the iso how do I check if cd got burn right in linux
<jrib> !verify | Chripher
<ubottu> Chripher: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<krazykrivda> I'm sure you get this about 100 times a day.. but I had a spare PC and decided to try ubuntu out.. so I have 100% fresh instal.. anythings that I should really look into (coming from win 7)
<dhruvasagar> jud: you're welcome :)
<dima> hello. what is the package name of totem showing video? its not showing but music is playing. i wanted to record with gtk-recordmydesktop but  when its open then video works perfectly so i wanto use ubuntu-bug but for witch totem package?
<MacB> And well jrib, I'll just go for it
<MacB> Worst case scenario, it won't work
<jud> dhruvasagar: WHAT YOU'RE SAYING THOUGH IS THAT THE ONLY REAL EXPLANATION IS THAT THEY HAVE SET UP FORWARDING...YEAH?
<raven> rescuing a dvd camera record file - need help please
<MacB> Atm the space is unallocated anyway so it won't fubar too bad (I hope :D)
<wesguin> krazykrivda, regarding something specific?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope yofel
<dima> totem   totem-gstreamer  totem-plugins-dvb-daemon totem-common  totem-mozilla totem-plugins-extra totem-dbg totem-plugins totem-xine ? witch one is for showing video?
<dhruvasagar> jud: yeap
<wesguin> dima: you should just install the whole totem shebang
<leagris> Can you help with: enigmail-locale-fr: Depends: enigmail (< 2:0.96) but 2:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed besides I did an apt-get update on the main Lucid repositories?
<jud> dhruvasagar: THANKS
<krazykrivda> wesguin: I have an android phone and was looking into getting into more serios programming and whatnot.. so that is the main reason i switched.. but just trying to get what the best features of ubuntu, since im' completely ignorant to it at this point
<wesguin> dima: there's a url somewhere I used
<raven> rescuing a dvd camera record file - need help please
<dima> wesguin, i want to file a bug for totem not showing video using ubuntu-bug
<VirusTB> ......... Whats the best compiler in Ubuntu to write code in C  and C++  ???? (prefferably with a nice GUI)
<e-DIO-t> Solved: the problem was subsequent to ip/hostname mapping of isa server in etc/hosts ;)
<wesguin> krazykrivda, well to me the best feature is I don't have to worry about security issues as much I guess
<mickster04> VirusTB: a compiler doesnt get a ui?
<leagris> VirusTB, the most common and available C is gcc GnuCC
<wesguin> dima: oh I dunno
<wesguin> dima: you sure it's a bug?
<Chripher> jrib: how long shoud the hashing take
<jrib> Chripher: a few minutes
<wesguin> dima: it's working great for me
<jquiterio> to start gnome desktop.. can I before me it: aptitude install gdm ?
<krazykrivda> wesguin: fair enough... but since this is a secondary computer that I will be using more so for programming, and probably not a lot od downloading etc, but just was looking into any cool features
<VirusTB> mickster04,  well ok  a "program" that can help me ( a beginner) write code and help me solve debug errors
<benjamintheyon> krazykrivda: As someone who's in the middle of switching, one thing I love and miss when I DO use Windows is multiple desktops. Improves workflow hugely.
<mickster04> VirusTB: better, You want an IDE. there are plenty of good ones, i use CodeBlocks
<mickster04> !IDE
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<wesguin> krazykrivda, well it's *nix so it's cool
<VirusTB> leagris,  thats like"apt-get install gcc" ??
<leagris> VirusTB, if you want a graphicale IDE there is Eclipse, Anjuta, Kdevelop and some others
<vistakiller> very nice work to netbook remix edition
<wesguin> krazykrivda, the ubuntu 10.04 has the nicest desktop features.. at least in my opinion
<leagris> VirusTB, you should install build-essentials
<krazykrivda> haha, agreed.. and benjamintheyon- you saying i can have multiple desktops on ubuntu? or windows.. and what do you do on multiple desktops?
<budlust> wesguin: nope wasnt in there
<krazykrivda> my win7 desktop is littered with files and crap left and right.. anything I'm working on goes directly to the desktop
<wesguin> bud: where are you seeing it?
<leagris> VirusTB, this meta-package will install base nessary tools, headers for compiling. You may then add an ide or program with a text editor and command lines
<wesguin> krazykrivda, I can't stand win7 or vista... xp isn't too bad
<benjamintheyon> krazykrivda: On Ubuntu. Go ahead and hit ctrl+alt+right arrow...then ctrl+alt+left arrow to come back, for instance. You can quickly switch between several workspaces. Maybe a project in one, a reference for a command you don't use often in another? No minimizing windows, just quick swap
<radhika> Which Music player you suggest I should use?
<raven> PROJECT X - need help please
<budlust> wesguin, when i try to open a file that isnt associated with an application then click open with and the list of programs show up
<leagris> radhika, I tend to stick with vlc (VideoLan) for almost everything video/audio
<VirusTB> leagris,  thanks for the info! :D noted it all down :P i'm still a newbie in Ubuntu,
<wesguin> budlust, oh.. sorry I thought you meant it showed up in in the menu.. just a minute I think I know where to look
<cantika> JHGVFTHGFTYDTCFGDCG
<krazykrivda> benjamintheyon: nice!  that alone excited me.. ubuntu is completely un-explored for me, so every feature and trick.. is exciting :-\.. btw, I did find this http://www.rewardprograms.org/thefreegeek/features/17_musthave_free_apps_for_new_ubuntu_users.html, but nothing really seems that great to me...
<VirusTB> leagris,  BTW,  i had a friend that convinced me to switch from VLC player to GOM  :S
<kjdro> budlust: after changing smb.conf do i need to restart samba ? i cant find samba in /etc/init.d
<Grexeo> I'm running Lucid Server Edition and need to run an application that requires Xorg but I don't want to install a full desktop environment if possible. What options have I got?
<wesguin> budlust, dang I saw it somewhere but I can't remember
<benjamintheyon> krazykrivda: The real beauty of Ubuntu for me is kind of intangible. For me, it wasn't like LOOK AT THIS CRAZY FEATURE! It is more of a subtle undercurrent...everything is just designed smoothly and with cleverness and easily usable function in mind, if that makes sense
<leagris> VirusTB, I guess there are several sections in Ubuntu docs about development tools. I am a very casual developer myself. The environment you choose will most depend on your expectations. Eclipse is a very common industry wide multi-platform IDE but it is like a heavy lawnmower :). Some old school geeks prefer console tools with gnu-emacs or just vi and editing build files and sources. Development tool choice in Ubuntu/Linux is quite extended.
<krazykrivda> benjamintheyon: yeah, that makes sense..
<scunizi> Grexeo: what's the app?
<krazykrivda> anyway to switch the minimize maximize to the other corner? lol
<stodorovic> Ubuntu sucks. I just spend ages trying to figure out why i could not do an apt-get update and it turns out it's some Gnome stupidness with trying to use an ESSID *name* as a hostname to resolve ubuntu.com!
<stodorovic> it sucks badly
<benjamintheyon> krazykrivda: I know that's not exactly dazzling; but I also like the idea that it supports the free exchange of information, and almost anything can be changed with enough time and knowledge. You'll come to love it if you give it a serious chance
<scunizi> stodorovic: you're trolling..
<Mandrew> i dont get it i just installed the bluez-utils but when i try to restart it it doesnt want to mandrew@mandrews-msi-netbook:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<Mandrew> sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<Mandrew> mandrew@mandrews-msi-netbook:~$
<Mandrew>  im using 10.04
<FloodBot4> Mandrew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stodorovic> scunizi: no i'm not.
<scunizi> stodorovic: if you wanted you could find out what *you* are doing wrong.. or if there is an error in the system.. to call something stupid because you don't understand it .. well..
<stodorovic> scunizi: i asked for help here and no one offered. this is not a troll. I only managed to get this working by quitting gnome. ubuntu suck as a result. it should not take a 10 year veteran Linux user and developer this long to sort this out
<leagris> stodorovic, I can understand your frustrations but ranting here will not help you or anyone. Please, calm down and ask for help and anyone with knowledge may help you here or redirect to proper instructions.
<Gal> stodorovic: Stating a post with "ubuntu sucks" in this chanel and beeing serious about it is trolling...
<Grexeo> scunizi: Skype - we need to send messages to staff and unfortunately they only provide a client API
<scunizi> stodorovic: fine.. don't complain here .. help is offered when someone knows the answer.. if you don't get an answer right away.. wait a while.. more people will be logging in.  If you dislike it that much switch distros
<stodorovic> scunizi: it's not my machine and not my choice :/
<Gal> Grexeo: have you tried "mumble"
<krazykrivda> abyone in here have an android phone?
<stodorovic> I suppose it's this network manager. does anyone think it's a good idea?
<Grexeo> Gal: No I haven't, I'll take a look, thanks
<DJones> krazykrivda: Yup, I've got one
<Grexeo> krazykrivda: I have, but I'm only running version 1.5
<krazykrivda> DJones: which> and do either of you do an programming
<scunizi> Grexeo: ouch.. so you need a minimal install of the gui environment.. by installing xfce4 (xubuntu's default desktop) or gnome it should pull the required x libraries needed.. don't install ubuntu-desktop .. that will pull in the entire environment
<Mandrew> i need some help with my bluetooth problem
<Mandrew> http://pastebin.com/YUhhdpnz
<DJones> krazykrivda: Mine is a HTC Magic, I don't do any programming
<wesguin> budlust, hey maybe it's in /usr/share/applications
<noobdude> hi, could someone help me with a small problem?
<leagris> Grexeo, really there are free and more server able tools like XMPP or SIP protocol message gateways to send voice and text. If you really need skype and its client only work with X. You may try only installing xserver-xorg and some lite window manager like windowmaker or XFCE.
<theadmin> noobdude: Name the problem.
<llutz> stodorovic: on most desktops you easily can remove nm and use ifupdown
<SandGorgon> !ask | noobdude
<ubottu> noobdude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wesguin> budlust, you could just delete them from there
<scunizi> llutz: stodorovic or wicd
<Chripher> jrib: i took very long time to hash this cd anyway to speed it up would be nice
<noobdude> i got very low download speeds when im using wireless lan
<stodorovic> llutz: well that might be the case but it took too long to figure out what it could be causing the problem. I suspect it is the NM, but not proved it. there's just no feedback to the user as to what could be wrong.
<llutz> scunizi: desktop ~ no roaming between different networks
<Grexeo> scunizi: Ok, thanks
<Chripher> jrib: sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=733419520 | md5sum
<stodorovic> bs=1 ouch that will be slow
<theadmin> noobdude: Is it only on Ubuntu?
<Grexeo> leagris: Skype is a requirement as it's the only client which provides us with free mobile messaging
<noobdude> yep
<llutz> Chripher: use "bs=4k"   and no count=
<SandGorgon> noobdude, are you using bittorrent ? is the download faster when on wired - the assumption being wireless and wired connection are going through the same router (not a situation like wireless is through router and wired is connected directly to modem)
<scunizi> llutz: oh.. I haven't played with it for wireless.. but it's the only one that allows me to set a static ip.. NM I could but it wouldn't stick for reboots.. real pain
<llutz> Chripher: "md5sum /dev/sr0"
<noobdude> yep the download is on highspeed if wired and no im not using bittorrent or any othe p2p prgrams
<llutz> scunizi: all that "userspace" tools are pointless imho on 99% of installations. just set /e/n/interfaces once (+wpa-supplicant for wifi) and be happy
<leagris> Grexeo, too bad, you could had nice and powerfool phone gateway with Asterisk, but this one needs gateways for SMS and MMS
<Chripher> llutz: without count it would calculate the free space alos
<Jiong> Hi, I want my terminal PS1 can show as colorful, how to set this PS1 variable?
<jquiterio> when i start ubuntu, mouse and keyboard not not mouve
<jquiterio> some body know wath is the problem ?
<Jiong> I know the PS1 variable is in .bashrc file.
<llutz> Jiong: google for "fancy bash prompt"
<Jiong> can anybody help me?
<scunizi> llutz: I've tried living on cli for a while. great experience. but haven't dove into the networking stuff via conf files yet
<Jiong> llutz: thank you first.
<theadmin> Jiong: Try this: "export PS1='[\t] \[\033[1;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[0m\]:\[\033[1;32m\]\w\[\033[0m\]$'"
<SandGorgon> noobdude, there is a possibility that you are encountering a bug that slows down stuff becuase of IPV6 lookups (even if you dont have ipv6)- bug417757
<theadmin> bug 417757
<theadmin> ubottu, bug 417757
<theadmin> ...:/
<leagris> VirusTB, I forgot to mention you the also famous and multiplatform NetBeans
<llutz> scunizi: i don't live on cli but there are still some systemrelated things like networking etc which shouldn't be configured within X-apps (imo)
<VirusTB> Netbeans? also on Windows
<wesguin> !bug 417757
<VirusTB> Netbeans? also on Windows leagris
<noobdude> and how can i disable that ipv6 lookup? or is it impossible for now?
<theadmin> VirusTB: Yeah, Netbeans is cross-platform
<leagris> VirusTB, yes. This is a java based runtime so it can work on any platform using java
<Gal> VirusTB: yes, multiplatform, just like eclipse or codeblocks
<theadmin> codeblocks? never heard. Oh well, not much of a developer.
<Gal> theadmin: I use it for C/C++ on windows
<Chripher> jrib: You where right the cdrom hash did not match I hate Fuji cdr
<Jiong> theadmin: what's the [\t]\[\033[1;32M\] mean?
<SandGorgon> noobdude, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757 you need to change a few values in /etc/sysctl.cnf and reboot
<wesguin> escape codes for color I would think
<Jiong> theadmin: what's language it use?
<Jiong> theadmin: the bashrc
<theadmin> Jiong: That \[\033[1;32M\] thingy is some color code, \t is "Current time", and the language it uses is bash, obviously
<wesguin> man bash
<theadmin> Jiong: I stole that prompt from someone else in the channel :D
<noobdude> k, i'll try it. thanks
<Jiong> theadmin: hehe, it's ok
<Jiong> theadmin: nobody see you stole it.
<wesguin> heh
<VirusTB> sweet i should give netbeans a try  leagris theadmin Gal
<theadmin> VirusTB: Might be worth it. Not sure it's what you are looking for, but it's nice.
<theadmin> VirusTB: It's also huge, though.
<SandGorgon> theadmin, we are evaluating netbeans vs eclipse for Grails... is netbeans very slow though (slowe-er than eclipse ?)
<Gal> VirusTB: what language do you want to use?
<otswim> hi, i have no sound since upgrade to 10.04, but when doing speaker-test, the output is normal (even though there is no sound)
<theadmin> SandGorgon: I wouldn't call it slow, but it's big (that is, around 150 meters)
<theadmin> sed s/meters/megabytes/
<Mandrew> i really could use some help with my bluetooth problems :(
<VirusTB> gal C and C++
<stodorovic> VirusTB: both?
<VirusTB> theadmin,  well you live and you learn... so i'll try our a few that you guys suggested to me.. and pick the one that seems to suit me best
<SandGorgon> theadmin, cant it be stripped down  - we need it for grails + java with maybe mercurial integration
<VirusTB> stodorovic,  and/or  its in my class schedule that we gonna learn them both, at this momment, i know NOTHING about them.. i only know HTML :P
<theadmin> SandGorgon: Hm. You can download only Java part of it for instance, yeah, you can download em by "parts"
<stodorovic> VirusTB: good luck. it usually takes years to learn them properly and then learn how to use them properly
<dima> wesguin, yes its working for me too on other 2 computers but on one its not working with fresh install. so i file a bug about witch package if in totem video not playing but when opened also recordmydesktop its working again- showing video
<VirusTB> stodorovic,  dont remind me :D i alreayd hate programming,
<stodorovic> VirusTB: then why are you going to learn c/c++ ? :)
<wesguin> dima, ah ic
<VirusTB> stodorovic,  the course i picked has one sememster in those languages.... (doing it as a minor)
<stodorovic> ahh
<alpaka> Please introduce a program which can read books aloud. Preferably for PDF.
<VirusTB> stodorovic,  im more into Multimedia / Desgign.. photoshop and websites stuffs
<VirusTB> design*
<Zac123> is there a channel for xubuntu?
<theadmin> Any open-source TTS software?
<theadmin> Zac123: #xubuntu
<VirusTB> Zac123, #xubuntu
<stodorovic> do-release-upgrade failed :|
<hateball> Is there any way to configure the hotkey to change tabs in Empathy? I cant find anything in the gui, but I'd rather it be ctrl+tab like in any other sane application
<Shvonder> I've found a BUG in rhithmbox: when you are offline rhithmbox can't start. because of Ubuntu store. (when ubuntu store is turn off rhithmbox works well)
<Zac123> cthanks!
<noobdude> just one question, i've opened "etc/sysctl.conf" but what lines should i change exactly?
<alpaka> Please introduce a program which can read books aloud. Preferably for PDF.
<krow> Hello, can someone plz tell me how it's possible to change a file on a root protected folder?
<stitchlin> sudo chmod 775 (filename)
<VirusTB> krow,  login as root
<theadmin> stitchlin: If a folder/file is owned by root, there is a reason to it, do not chown/chmod those :/
<stitchlin> common ....its fun
<wildbat_laptop> question, we got /dev/zero but do we have something like /dev/255?
<stitchlin> you can also add your ID to the root group
<tulimaq> alpaka, try espeak
<theadmin> wildbat_laptop: 255?... /dev/null?
<llutz> stitchlin: chmod/chown in that case is stupid, not fun
<andeeeuk> hey
<stitchlin> ok ok ....very serious this morning ill stop playing
<llutz> krow: sudo nano /folder/file
<theadmin> For someone out there even a roaming roof is fun, stitchlin
<andeeeuk> has anyone recently upgraded to ubuntu 10.04?#
<Gal> some of us yes andeeeuk
<stitchlin> whats a roaming roof ?
<stitchlin> ill have to google that
<andeeeuk> gal, im having problems installing graphics drivers on the new ubuntu
<wildbat_laptop> theadmin, null give nothing out ~ dd if=/dev/null of=~/test bs=512 count=1, file size 1
<Gal> andeeeuk: ati graphic card??
<wildbat_laptop> theadmin, null give nothing out ~ dd if=/dev/null of=~/test bs=512 count=1, file size 0*
<andeeeuk> yeha
<Gal> welcome to the club
<llutz> wildbat_laptop: /dev/zero
<theadmin> wildbat_laptop: /dev/zero works for those purposes
<andeeeuk> was working fine before the upgrade
<Gal> andeeeuk: I know, me too
<wildbat_laptop> llutz, nope i want 255 instead of 0 ;p
<andeeeuk> have you any ideas
<andeeeuk> lol
<llutz> wildbat_laptop: /dev/zero
<andeeeuk> did you ever resolve it?
<Gal> andeeeuk: I can give you a method to get some power back, like direct rendering
<andeeeuk> ok, thanks
<Gal> (so you can have some desktop effect, but no opengl)
<theadmin> wildbat_laptop: dd if=/dev/zero of=$HOME/somefile bc=1024 count=1024
<andeeeuk> everything else works fine
<andeeeuk> ok that will be good for now
<andeeeuk> have you no open gl also then?
<stodorovic> Failed hit hardy main??
<Gal> andeeeuk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<stodorovic> argh is the update fried?
<Gal> no, can't play to anything
<theadmin> stodorovic: Guess so.
<wildbat_laptop> theadmin, nope i want 255 instead of 0 ;p
<andeeeuk> ahh, damn
<Gal> ?
<andeeeuk> thats a real pain
<Gal> no, don't worry
<theadmin> wildbat_laptop: ...what... oh you want it filled with "255"? o_O
<llutz> wildbat_laptop: lame jokes won't get better if repeated
<andeeeuk> did yours install nvidia drivers?
<wildbat_laptop> theadmin, yes air ~ doing some test
<Gal> andeeeuk: i don't think so
<rahul__> How to retain installed softwares after formatting???
<rahul__> How to retain installed softwares after formatting???
<thesheff17> does anyone here use pxeboot for there ubuntu installs?
<Gal> !ask rahul__
<Gal> !ask | rahul__
<ubottu> rahul__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rahul__> How to retain installed softwares after formatting???
<rahul__> How to retain installed softwares after formatting???
<andeeeuk> thats for the link, ill give it a shot and let you know if i have any joy with it
<alpaka> tulimaq: thank you
<Gal> andeeeuk: wait
<theadmin> wildbat_laptop: Hm, you might of perform some sed craziness, not a guru in this area
<theadmin> rahul__: You can't retain anything after formatting. There is data recovery software, but...
<marienz> you can make backups if you haven't formatted yet.
<wildbat_laptop> theadmin, ar! that a good tips thou thanks
<Gal> Rahul_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install »
<Gal> Rahul_: ok?
<andeeeuk> ok
<theadmin> Gal: tab-fail, methinks, the dude you want has 2 underscores "rahul__", not "Rahul_"
<henkedk> Hi guys, i am trying to install Lucid on a new Kingston SSD - but the partitions don't show up in the installations, and i have no chance to create new or anything. The drive shows up just fine when I do a sudo fdisk -l, and i even tried adding a Linux partition (83) to the drive, but unfortunately with the same result - any ideas on how to fix that? :S
<thesheff17> henkedk why wouldn't it prompt you for partitioning?
<henkedk> thesheff17> well,  it does not show anything i can patition - the "table" that normally shows the drive/partitions is just empty
<john-b> hello, 10.04 new install - usb mouse stops selecting - can still move the mouse - help
<henkedk> john-b> what happens if you just replug the mouse? :)
<youbi> rebonjour
<thesheff17> sounds weird....can you fdisk it from the command line and remove all partitions and the write the changes to the disk...reboot and try again.
<john-b> henkedk - no change - unfortunately it is a new enough computer it does not have a PS2 port for the mouse either
<henkedk> john-b> and you are 100% that the mouse actually works? :P
<hylman> I'm using ubuntu 10.04, but why does the check disk take so long?
<hylman> anybody can help me please?
<Gal> john-b: have you tried to install some proprietary driver ?
<john-b> henkedk - absolutely works in 9.10, mint 8, win 7, etc.
<hylman> I've started using ubuntu since 8.10, but never before getting this kind of problem
<john-b> Gal - no drivers, just booted and installed 10.04
<otswim> hello, could someone help me with my sound problem? i have no sound since upgrading to 10.04
<Gal> john-b: you could go on the manufacturer web site and check ...
<Gal> (just saying, I never had troubles with my mouses on linux)
<Pici> hylman: Its a known bug. https://launchpad.net/bugs/571707
<TaQ> Hi, is there some log of the init.d scripts? I had a custom service there that now is not running anymore. It used to runs fine but now seems that it's not executed, so I'd like to check if there is some log of what scripts there were called on boot.
<Pici> hylman: Should be fixed soon according to that bug's comments.
<id10t> mornin all!
<john-b> Gal - was the mouse configured via udev or hal in 9.10 ?
<otswim> here is the output of speaker-test
<otswim> http://pastebin.com/TTkvVYbQ
<ubuntuaddicted> morning id10t
<geekphreak> hello all
<TaQ> Even cloning the skeleton example script with a dummy touch inside the daemon does not works :-(
<Gal> john-b: Don't know, 'told that I never took care about my mouses and how they worked :D
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<leagris> Gal, have a try with ratpoison, the mouse killing, Xorg window manager :)
<john-b> leagris - no ratpoison, LOL - i still need my mouse :)
<Gal> leagris: thanks, i'll pass :D
<eein> how can i reveal my where my dhcp lease is coming from?
<geekphreak> leagris: some application name
<balkierode> hello.. i've a problem with ubuntu one.
<hylman> Pici: thanks for the info, hope they will fix it soon in the official repo
<bullgard4> [Inkscape] I have drawn an equilateral triangle. How can I rotate it by 40°?
<balkierode> when i click on ubuntuone from system--> preferences, i get a starting ubuntu one in the bottom pannel and nothing appears. even i clicked ubuntuone from me menu, there is no response.
<leagris> geekphreak, yes, ratpoison is an application for xorg that manage windows. Though, most of today graphic gui in Ubuntu is GTK or QT based and don't interact with X native widgets and fonts :/
<ubuntuaddicted> inkscape tut : http://www.inkscape.org/doc/tips/tutorial-tips.html
<ubuntuaddicted> under object rotation
<balkierode> when i click on ubuntuone from system--> preferences, i get a starting ubuntu one in the bottom pannel and nothing appears. even i clicked ubuntuone from me menu, there is no response.
<geekphreak> balkierode: any error messages when you type ubuntuone-preferences
<nomad111> hi all, im using 10.04 on a dual screen setup with xinerama enabled. when i move my mouse pointer to the secondary screen it starts to move flicker and move around erratically, i have no control over it. The only i can do from here is yank my mouse pointer back to the primary screen where it works fine. any idea what's wrong?? this is issue has been bugging me since the RC
<eein> i want to confirm my dhcp lease is coming from the server and that my dd-wrt is just using dhcp forwarding but do not know how to show the ip my lease is from. ifconfig doesnt seem to have an option to do so
<halicon> good morning all :)  i was wondering if i could trouble you with a question.  I am trying to get ubuntu 10.04 working with VMware i am running into the issue with the keyboard not working at login.  I read that i could "run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" i am just not sure how to run it without being logged in.  Any suggestions   "sorry i know its probably a very stupid question"
<hateball> Does the OEM install option in 10.04 not work? Do I do a regular live boot and then pull in oem-config-packages and go from there?
<otswim> hello, could someone help me with my sound problem? i have no sound since upgrading to 10.04; here is the output of speaker-testhttp://pastebin.com/TTkvVYbQ
<ubuntuaddicted> nomad try to disable xinerama
<ubuntuaddicted> and check if that works
<Oer> balkierode did you add your new configuration to the acces list in ubuntu-one @ https://one.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nomad111> ubuntuaddicted, well then how can i stretch my screen across both displays, i do not want them to host separate x sessions?
<Oer> i had to update there, i remember
<nomad111> i know it works with separate x sessions
<sam_> hi everybody
<landswipe> how do I allow mounting loopback images for my normal user?
<ubuntuaddicted> nomad you dont need xinerama for that..at home i have dual screen in one big screen..i think you need to set a metamode
<landswipe> only root has permission to do this, and then the user can't get access to the mount point
<eein> halicon, my friend had the same problem and just gave up.  i dont think it happens with virtualbox but i dont think it supports osx so that wasnt an option for him
<landswipe> so my mount point is /media/sdcard and the user has access to it but as soon as I do 'sudo mount -o loop ~/.android/avd/MyAvd/sdcard.img' only root has access to it.
<halicon> thanks eein, i read that alot of people were able to get it working i am just not knowledgeable enough to get around it heh.  I didn't know if there was a way to boot into a term rather than gnome
<bullgard4> [Inkscape] I have drawn an equilateral triangle. How can I rotate it by 40°?
<llutz> eein: grep DHCPACK /var/log/syslog
<ubuntuaddicted> bullgard http://www.inkscape.org/doc/tips/tutorial-tips.html
<landswipe> sorry that should have been 'sudo mount -o loop ~/.android/avd/MyAvd/sdcard.img /media/sdcard'
<ubuntuaddicted> look for object rotation
<eein> halicon, take a look at this http://communities.vmware.com/thread/261454
<Pici> landswipe: If you prefer, I believe  you can use fuse to mount cd images so you don't have to involve root at all. One application that does this is furiusisomount.  I don't recall the cli method to do this off the top of my head.
<id10t> anyone familiar with samba and veto'ing files? trying to solve a mac issue on a stand alone samba box
<halicon> thankyou very much eein im gonna check it out
<geekphreak> landswipe:  you talking about iso's right?
<landswipe> i guess
<landswipe> i think the problem is that the filesystem itself that is mounted is clamped to root
<landswipe> so I tried 'sudo chmod 777 /media/sdcard' and it tells me permission denied
<eein> llutz, thanks hm looks like i get leases from both not so good
<artypig78> technically, is a version number "4.20" older or newer than a version number "4.3
<orestis_> could you please answer to that 10 question survey, its for my uni project. thankss     http://freeonlinesurveys.com/rendersurvey.asp?sid=t553mepp3adyuun753902
<BobMarley> Hi.  How can i get "projectM" working in Lucid?
<physically_fit> so in lucid i updated from grub to grub2. everything went fine until i used the command $sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy to finish it and now i can't boot my pc: it says "grub loading, please wait ERROR 15" i think i should've marked all the devices not just linux. what do i do next? :(
<artypig78> technically, is a version number "4.20" older or newer than a version number "4.3
<orestis_> sorry for being off topic
<llutz> orestis_: version 20 is higher/newer than 3
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<durre> is this the right way of uninstalling mysql on ubuntu? sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server-5.1 .... cause it seems to hang the terminal :(
<Dr_Willis> artypig78:  not to be cofnused with version 4.2.0 vs 4.3.0 :) 20 is higher.
<geekphreak> durre: yes sir
<ActionParsnip> is plymouth reliant on GTK?
<artypig78> thanks Dr_Willis and llutz ;)
<geekphreak> durre: shutoff mysql server first to be on safe side
<marienz> artypig78: and of course that's just according to the rules the package manager uses. Some projects may have different rules (which makes it a bit harder to package them sanely)
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: hello buddy
<halicon> eein thankyou very much the work around worked
<Dr_Willis> hay geekphreak
<barberan> what I can do interesting on my ubuntu
<physically_fit> help me what did i do wrong?
<geekphreak> durre: sudo service mysqld stop
<geekphreak> barberan: sorry?
<marienz> ActionParsnip: you should probably poke around a bit with "apt-cache show" or the like. Looks like plymouth itself does not, but plymouth-label (used by the default logo theme) does depend on pango (not gtk itself though)
<physically_fit> how do i use the command  $sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy after it shows me all the devices? do i mark them all?
<durre> geekphreak: shut down with /etc/init.d/mysql stop? cause that one gives me: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; .... and so on
<ActionParsnip> marienz: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24328/   found this and wondered if the guy was talking crap
<geekphreak> durre: use sudo , that will work too
<Dr_Willis> physically_fit:  you want to mark the HD you are booting from normally ie: /dev/sda   NOT /dev/sda1
<geekphreak> durre: think it is mysqld
<BobMarley> Anyone here use "projectM" visuals on a music player?  If so, how can I set it up?
<physically_fit> Dr_Willis, one disk i have win XP and linux on diff partitions
<durre> sudo service mysql stop stop: Job has already been stopped
<marienz> ActionParsnip: ah, he's right, I missed that package
<ActionParsnip> marienz: gotcha. Thanks for clearing it up :)
<durre> geekphreak: it says mysql is already stopped. mysqld was not recognized
<physically_fit> Dr_Willis, it's just one disk
<id10t> dang i love doing updates and dist upgrades from a local apt mirror
<SandGorgon> is there a upstart service manager that lets me choose services (like mysql.etc.) that should be started/not-started on boot ?
<geekphreak> durre: well thats good then , try uninstalling now or do sudo dpkg -r --purge package
<Stavros> hello
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: bum may do it
<BobMarley> SandGorgon: No, unfortunately not
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone: I have a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04 (64-bit). When I select Ubuntu in the bootloader, there is a delay and inactivity period of about 40 seconds when the screen is completely blank and the HD makes no sound before the system starts to boot. This is my grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/AJQB94GD. This is my kern.log: http://pastebin.com/L3DGFad2. A video of my boot-up sequence...
<Stavros> how can i list all the upstart jobs that run on startup?
<marienz> SandGorgon: I'm pretty sure that's still controlled through the sysv compatibility layer
<Stormcr0w> ...in verbose mode can be viewed here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUnc2iBeXmw. Any ideas?
<hateball> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<BobMarley> Upstart has no front-end
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: do you eventually get a desktop?
<SandGorgon> marienz ActionParsnip, BobMarley I used to use sysv-rc-conf, but that may no longer be applicable, since I dont see entries for mysql in there
<jpds> Stavros: initctl list
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Yes, I do.
<BobMarley> So if that's what you want, you will have to wait.  The devs are working on one.
<marienz> Stavros: and that's somewhat impossible, since it's event-driven, it doesn't have a target set of services it tries to get started.
<BobMarley> SandGorgon: Sysv-rc-conf is for SysV services, not upstart jobs.  It has no effect on upstart.
<Stavros> BobMarley: nah, command line is fine
<geekphreak> durre: just use the -r , it should work
<marienz> SandGorgon: I haven't checked if mysql has a pure upstart init script. If it does you may have to edit the script directly.
<Stavros> jpds: that lists all of them :/
<stavros_> I have mounted my previous home drive as an external drive and my wrapped-passphrase file has been overwritten with a different one, making my files inaccessible. Any way I can save them? This is my entire life's work :/
<Stavros> marienz: hmm, so how can i prevent one from starting at startup?
<marienz> Stavros: that depends on why it is getting started.
<Stavros> marienz: and how can i see that? :P
<marienz> Stavros: which job is it?
<BobMarley> all scripts in /etc/init are upstart
<SandGorgon> BobMarley, what I meant was that _earlier_ I used sysv-rc-conf
<marienz> Stavros: I'm not very good at this yet, but I may be able to figure ito ut.
<BobMarley> to stop them from booting go into the foo.conf file and edit out the "start on" lines (may be more than one).
<Stavros> marienz: mongodb, but i need to know generally
<patrickd> I've been trying to add my facebook account to empthy on a fresh install of lucid but the 'chat' connection won't authenticate. Anyone any suggestions
<Stavros> BobMarley: hmm, where is this conf file?
<durre> geekphreak: says: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process ... I'll try a restart and do it again but I dont have much hope :s
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: your kern.log doesn't have any massive gaps which you describe, strange, is there anything suspect in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<geekphreak> durre: , please     do restart bud
<BobMarley> Stavros: /etc/init
<Stavros> BobMarley: since it's event-driven, i'm trying to find all the events and remove them, but hmm
<Stavros> ah, let me check
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Let me have a quick look. Please see the vid, to see what I mean. My suspicion is that the gap comes before the log begins to be taken.
<marienz> Stavros: it's using the sysv runlevel compat stuff. I think you'll have to just edit /etc/init/mongodb and change which runlevels it starts in.
<Stavros> ah, there it is, thanks
<Stavros> marienz: indeed, looks like it, thanks
<physically_fit> so i can't boot lucid anymore. i have a ubuntu karmic cd, how can i fix my grub (i tried to update from grub to grub2 and it went bad :( what command or menu do i use?
<blackratdog> my check mail option in kmail is greyed out. if this is because it it is in offline mode, how do i get it onine
<Stavros> however, the command line doesn't have any "start not on <whatever>"
<marienz> Stavros: (the "start on" line, as mentioned by BobMarley)
<Stavros> it only has "stop on" which will probably create a "stop on" line under the "start on" line
<Stavros> isn't this a bit odd?
<geekphreak> physically_fit: did you read the link for grub2?
<optimus_t> guys any problems with lucid? should i install ;)
<physically_fit> geekphreak, no, i'll scroll up
<marienz> Stavros: wait, what?
<geekphreak> optimus_t: sure go for it
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: This is my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/XiQvZKAH
<geekphreak> !grub2 | physically_fit
<ubottu> physically_fit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<marienz> Stavros: where do you see a "stop on" commandline thing?
<Stavros> marienz: ah, i misunderstood, i thought "start on" was also a command-line command
<Stavros> apparently not and the only way to add events is to edit the config file, thanks
<marienz> Stavros: you can manually start/stop upstart jobs, but that is terrifying and I'm not doing it anymore. Let me find you the bug.
<Stavros> marienz: hmm, why is it terrifying? i want to remove the job from startup so i can start it manually, shouldn't i?
<marienz> Stavros: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/557177
<Stavros> marienz: wtf
<marienz> Stavros: so you *really* shouldn't manually mess with jobs unless you've read and understood the init script first.
<Stavros> marienz: isn't doing "start mongodb" the same as starting it on startup?
<Stavros> or does it hit this bug?
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: very weird, well its before the kernel is loaded and after grub.  Have you tested your ram for errors? I also suggest you pull down the ultimate boot cd and check your drive for issues
<marienz> Stavros: now the ones that are normally "start on runlevel [...]" I'm pretty sure you can still start/stop by hand.
<marienz> Stavros: but you *really* do not want to manually mess with them without checking first, at least not until that bug gets fixed.
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Test RAM for errors? Through the BIOS you mean?
<Stavros> marienz: i guess what i'm saying is, is "initctl start" exactly the same as "start"?
<marienz> Stavros: just because it's in /etc/init/ apparently doesn't mean it's something you can safely start/stop
<Stavros> hmm
<marienz> Stavros: I believe it is.
<thesheff17> for startup scripts you can use update-rc.d foobar remove
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: no, its in the grub menua (hold shift at boot)
<marienz> Stavros: (but you should check! upstart scares me and I haven't had a reason to really dig into it yet)
<thesheff17> and it won't start during startup
<Maximo> I am a newbie: can any1 tell the command for upgrading to 10:04LTS?
<Maximo> thanks
<Stavros> thesheff17: that doesn't work with upstart, i think :/
<theadmin> Maximo: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Ah, ok, thanks. And download UBCD...
<Stavros> marienz: hmm, i will, thanks, all i need to stop is this db
<Maximo> theadmin: thanks alot
<geekphreak> theadmin: hello sir
<SandGorgon> hmm.. in "/etc/init/mysql.conf" adding "start on (runlevel [!0123456])" will disable the job from starting up on boot
<theadmin> geekphreak: ohai
<Stavros> SandGorgon: that should work, yep
<marienz> unfortunately upstart doesn't seem to actually have a configuration layer (and I have no clue why those scripts are in /etc/ either, they don't really seem to belong there imho)
<SandGorgon> Stavros, sigh... painful..
<Stavros> :/
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Which drive test tool do you recommend from the UBCD?
<theadmin> marienz: they were in /etc/ with sysvinit as well.
<marienz> theadmin: I didn't like it then either :)
<Stavros> marienz: that bug is terrifying in that the maintainer said "yeah, don't run it then
<theadmin> marienz: Well, a lot of stuff goes to /etc :D
<marienz> Stavros: yes :(
<marienz> Stavros: hence my earlier recommendation not to run *any* script in /etc/init/ you haven't read, since apparently making these foolproof is *absolutely* not a priority for upstream
<Stavros> yeah :/
<geekphreak> hmm interesting
<balkierode> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Hsfy9N4t
<balkierode> this the error i get when i try invoking ubuntuone-preferences
<balkierode> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Hsfy9N4t
<marienz> theadmin: normally if it's in /etc/ it's something you can edit. I don't think I've ever edited in /etc/init.d/, I always edited /etc/default/ or something else that gets read by /etc/init.d/
<theadmin> what th--- why is /dev/sda2 suddenly unmounted o_O
<Draiden> I've got a small question. How can I connect to my remote desktop on Ubuntu
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Also, do you thing it might be a problem with Grub?
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: the CD has the main manufacturers tools on there, use the one for your make to low level test
<Draiden> so I have a Ubuntu machine and I want to connect towards it through remote desktop
<SandGorgon> is there any alternative for upstart as a service manager ? I can see how this can be very painful for a server setup, where any custom services may have a dependency and all
<marienz> theadmin: see also for example udev, which keeps the rules you should edit in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but keeps rules installed by packages you shouldn't need to edit in /lib/udev/rules.d/. I think init scripts really should be doing something similar.
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: could be but ive never messed with grub except to disable ipv6
<theadmin> marienz: Well, it is possible to edit stuff in /etc/init/ or in /etc/init.d/ - i just don't really see any point to
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, you can disable ipv6 through sysctl.cnf.. just FYI
<ActionParsnip> Draiden: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<marienz> Stormcr0w: I haven't been following along, but if you're thinking of hd testing make sure you've tried running a smart selftest
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: I see, thank you all the same. I am downloading the cd now. Will restart and test. Will let you know if you are still here when I get back.
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: i do it at kernel level in /etc/defaul/grub
<Maximo> admin: are you there?
<ActionParsnip> Stormcr0w: remember to md5 test ;)
<marienz> theadmin: yeah, you're not supposed to need to for /etc/init.d/ Usually /etc/init.d/ has code, with configurable variables sourced in from /etc/default/
<Draiden> ActionParsnip, Thanks a lot :)
<Stormcr0w> marienz: from within Lucid?
<marienz> Stormcr0w: for example.
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, is it more appropriate/effective that way ?
<Stormcr0w> ActionParsnip: Indeed
<theadmin> Draiden: You might also want to take a look at TeamViewer, for simplicity's sake.
<marienz> Stormcr0w: or off a livecd. "smartctl -t long" iirc (but check the manpage) and there are gui tools as well.
<theadmin> Maximo: Was that intended to go to me? :D
<Draiden> theadmin, yeah I know that app :)
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: not sure but it works. I do add a lot of other guff in there to make the web a little faster
<Maximo> admin: I did the sudo do-release-upgrade and it says no upgrade available what is wrong?
<Maximo> thanks
<theadmin> Draiden: They have a Linux version, really worth a shot, i sezzit
<marienz> Stormcr0w: the vast majority of drives support smart, and it usually does a pretty good job of testing (comparable to running drive-specific tools)
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, could you paste your config ?
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: sure
<theadmin> Maximo: hm. sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Maximo> admin: wanted to ugrade latest version.
<theadmin> Maximo: What is your current version?
<Stormcr0w> marienz: I've found smartmontools on Synaptic
<marienz> yeah, those :)
<Maximo> 8:10LTS
<barberan> how do I make gvim to put TABs after { symbol, when I am wring C code ?
<theadmin> Maximo: 8.04 or 8.10?
<Stormcr0w> marienz: Which contain smartctl
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: http://pastebin.com/s3kRnnyu
<theadmin> Maximo: 8.10 is not LTS, it's EOL as well.
<marienz> Stormcr0w: yes
<Maximo> the last LTS
<theadmin> Maximo: The last is 10.04
<Maximo> before that on
<Maximo> before that one
<ActionParsnip> Maximo: hardy 8.04
<Maximo> correct
<zvacet> Maximo: do you use desktop or server
<theadmin> Maximo: I see, so 8.04 "Hardy Heron", me guesses. Hm. I'm unsure, never did LTS => LTS updates
<Maximo> desktop
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, thanks
<marienz> Maximo: I'm pretty sure the release notes cover upgrading.
<ChogyDan> Maximo: upgrades for 8.04 won't be enabled till later this month
<Oer> Maximo .. no upgrade is there ? check again :-)
<Maximo> oh
<Maximo> ok
<zvacet> Maximo:  under synaptic you canchoose to upgrade from LTS>LTS I'm not at Ubuntu right now so search for your self
<Maximo> admin: should be a warning automatically once is out
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: not sure what it does but i found it on the ubuntugeek site, makes a mild difference. If you use a local dnsmasq service you can get faster web too (keeps name resolves local rather than going out to the web for every name resolution)
<Maximo> ok
<marienz> Maximo: I'm pretty sure there is, but I don't have a hardy system around to check.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<theadmin> Maximo: It IS out, maybe updates are not ready.
<Maximo> zvvacet
<Maximo> okay
<ChogyDan> Maximo: you can add a -c to the command to force the upgrade
<geekphreak> Maximo: would suggest clean install imo
<Maximo> ChogyDan: I am a newbie can you write the command for me please ----->
<Maximo> thanks
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: makes name resolution take 0ms rather than 50ms
<Maximo> to force it
<Maximo> upgrade
<ChogyDan> Maximo: upgrade-manager -c
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: will need sudo too ;)
<theadmin> ChogyDan: That'd be update-manager
<Maximo> okay let me try that now.
<Maximo> thanks
<omeraygor> hi
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Wrong. Update-manager uses some gksu-ish authenication layer when you click on check/install buttons
<Stormcr0w> marienz: I am afraid these tools will not apply to me as the drive is an external USB (enclosure SATA)
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, do u have stuff in ur default/grub as well? I dont see it on the paste
<ChogyDan> aye, I'm terrible !!   Maximo: gksu update-manager -c
<Maximo> geekphreak: will need to save on it the disk
<Stormcr0w> marienz: If it had been internal, SMART would work, but as an external, it throws an error message about its not being supported
<Maximo> ChogyDan: thanks alot
<gharz> guys, i have just installed ubuntu 10.4 inside linux... after rebooting i get this error message find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /bootmgr Error 15: File not found ... and when i press enter it redirects me to GRUB4DOS 0.4.4... any idea how to fix this?
<gharz> please help
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: sure
<gharz> #grub2
<marienz> Stormcr0w: ahh. Very recent versions of smartctl have some support for smart through usb, but it may not support the one you have.
<Maximo> be right back let me try all that...
<marienz> Stormcr0w: apologies, I had missed that bit of information.
<gharz> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jve> Hi, I'm having problems with a seriel connection through getty. When i start ubuntu i get this outout over serial: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS�`枆~�������`枆~�������`枆~����
<Stormcr0w> marienz: No worries.
<theadmin> jve: That is not english, so can't read it at all.
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: http://pastebin.com/AEh6EFnk
<gharz> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: gotcha
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, ahh.. I see u play around with swappiness.. might I also suggest tinkering around with vm.overcommit_memory and vm.overcommit_ratio. I had better utilization of my RAM
<jve> theadmin: That IS the message. The first part is allright then i fucks up.
 * airtonix sighs
<IdleOne> jve please watch your language
<jve> sry
<IdleOne> thank you
<id10t> jve you have your bits set right? 8/n/1 ?
<ActionParsnip> gharz: boot to live cd and modify your /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: suggest away :)
<gharz> ActionParsnip: let me check that... thanks
<ActionParsnip> gharz: you will need to hack out the options giving you grief. I suggest you duplicate the line and comment one out so you can retain the original
<amabo> is there a way to prevent openoffice writer from flashing the cursor each time i type something?
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: what values do you suggest?
<isset> Hi, I have some troubles upgrading ubuntu. Here ist my main.log: http://nopaste.info/6a110c1371.html
<choi> hi does anyone know how i can change system-wide proxy?
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, for my 2.25 GB of RAM and 2GB of swap http://paste.ubuntu.com/428286/ .. play with the "ratio" I set it so that malloc fails at 2X RAM request
<gharz> ActionParsnip: ok.. i'll do that... let me check what happened
<isset> I just run do-release-upgrade, the gui tool doesn't work as well
<gharz> ActionParsnip: btw, i instaleld ubuntu inside windows... is there any difference on the procedure?
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: its free to try, might be a giggle :)
<theadmin> choi: System - Preferences - Network Proxy
<jve> id10t: the getty executionline : "getty -8 115200 ttyUSB" and my kermit conf is set to same speed, no parity, stop bits and no flow control
<ActionParsnip> gharz: same deal, you will need to run: sudo update-grub after modifying the file, you could always edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg    just this time to remove the options by hand so the system boot and you can run the update grub, or chroot
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: thannks btw :D
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, I call it my unslowable config. Things dont slow down.. they just fail if I get out of memory... cue to close my browser then. love it for my rails dev work
<Markive> Hi Helpers, I've just plugged my webcam in for the first time and it appears to be a purple tinge to the picture, anyone know of the best app to monitor/adjust webcam settings? Thanks
<gharz> ActionParsnip: this is interesting... my first time to encounter this problem... thanks... let me do that
<amikrop> Hello, can't I use "AppSync for iPhone 3.1" with Ubuntu?
<choi> theadmin: i don't have the gui installed since i'm using xubuntu, is there another way to change system-wide proxy?
<sasori2501> hey, anyone tried out 10.04 nbr yet?  just curious if the desktop switcher has finally been fixed.
<theadmin> choi: There should be an option for that in XFCE somewhere, never tried it
<theadmin> sasori2501: nbr?
<sasori2501> net book remix
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: you there?
<SandGorgon> Markive, cheese
<yanick> hi, my wireless connection fails ever when my screensaver goes on (fresh install of Lucid) is there some way to correct this, or will there be a fix for that soon?
<Steve_> is it possible to adjust the mail icon in the top bar to load / integrate with thunderbird rather than evolution?
<Markive> Hi Helpers, I've just plugged my webcam in for the first time and it appears to be a purple tinge to the picture, anyone know of the best app to monitor/adjust webcam settings? Thanks
<Markive> oops
<Markive> SandGorgon : Thanks i'll try that
<imanc> hey does anyone know how to disable the touchpad on ubuntu? it's driving me mad
<yanick> Markive, cheese is good for webcams
<dPetrovic> how do I synchronize systemtime to an ntp server ?
<anthony> help
<jpds> dPetrovic: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<dPetrovic> thanks
<Markive> Its still purple in Cheese
<steveccc> apologies if i am repeating but dont think other post went through as hadnt identified is it possible to adjust the mail icon in the top bar to load / integrate with thunderbird rather than evolution?
<anthony> quit
<DnaX> You love the game Gweled? So, please help me to translate! :) https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gweled/trunk
<theadmin> DnaX: As a part of ubuntu-l10n-ru, I'll be glad to help :D
<Maximo> listen up !    I tried both to upgrade to version 10:04LTS ( sudo do-release-update & gksu update-manager -c ) did not work any other suggestions?
<Maximo> thanks
<Markive> Also the picture disapears when in skype to a purple liney thingy
<DnaX> theadmin: great!
<dPetrovic> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com i get this error message : 5 May 13:04:10 ntpdate[4775]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<id10t> Maximo, download the alt cd and run the cdromupgrade script?
<dPetrovic> the time is not correct
<Maximo> id10t: I think that will be a better choice, right?
<sasori2501> hey, anyone tried out 10.04 NetBook Remix yet?  just curious if the desktop switcher has finally been fixed.
<id10t> Maximo, works fine for me with an unreliable 'net connection and is working at the moment on a headless server over ssh
<ActionParsnip> sasori2501: i use NBR but dont switch to the "normal" desktop ever
<noobdude> hi, i still got problems with my wlan connection. i disabled ipv6 through sysctl.conf in etc/ but that caused more problems than i hab before. any other suggestions what to do? fyi i get low downloadspeeds when im connected through wlan.
<id10t> Maximo, just mount hte iso as a loop fs and run it
<technovert> Does anyone know how to disable processor scaling (cool n quiet) without using the bios
<sasori2501> hey ActionParsnip, are you on 10.04 currently??
<SandGorgon> imanc, assuming u have synaptics.. install gsynaptic
<ActionParsnip> sasori2501: indeed I am, have been for months
<sasori2501> ActionParsnip: does it have the option of siwtching desktop, like 9.04 does???
<ActionParsnip> sasori2501: if youtell me where it is I can check for you
<sasori2501> ActionParsnip: System>preferences>swithc desktop mode
<sasori2501> at least that is how it works on 9.04
<macsim> hi, I got an issue with rythmnbox I can't manage the song controls (forward,backward, play and pause) how can I fix this ? thans
<reso> is there any particular way of forcing notification panel icons to be transparent?
<reso> I have a couple which are really rather ugly :(
<ActionParsnip> sasori2501: all I have is sound, startup items and screensaver under preferences
<theadmin> DnaX: Well, did what I could, no untranslated items left in Russian translation
<JackStoner> I wanna know if i can change the fine ownership of a drive belonging to root
<sasori2501> ActionParsnip: ehhhhhhhhh really?  maybe in a different location.  argh.  ill try out a usb boot and see how it goes.  just wondering if anyone has
<sasori2501> thanks all!
<ActionParsnip> sasori2501: looks like its on the netbook remix ppa (maybe, let me check)
<noobdude> hi, i still got problems with my wlan connection. i disabled ipv6 through sysctl.conf in etc/ but that caused more problems than i had before. any other suggestions what to do? fyi i get low downloadspeeds when im connected through wlan.
<DnaX> theadmin: thanks a lot :)
<isset> Hi, I have some troubles upgrading ubuntu. Here ist my main.log: http://nopaste.info/6a110c1371.html
<samithdisal> Jack: you can change
<JackStoner> I wanna know if i can change the ownership of a file in a drive belonging to root
<DnaX> another translator? there are few strings to translate
<Gal> Hey, how can I install French and Spanish spellcheck in Xchat??
<jve> JackStoner: In nautilus or terminal?
<JackStoner> nautilus or terminal... jve \
<yanick> my wireless connection fails ever when my screensaver goes on (fresh install of Lucid) is there some way to correct this, or will there be a fix for that soon?
<ActionParsnip> yanick: i'd log a bug
<theadmin> yanick: Report that as a bug (do "ubuntu-bug network-manager")
<JackStoner> jve: how do i do it? either way it doesnt matter if its nautilus or terminal
<yanick> theadmin, ActionParsnip, thank, I'll do that
<happosade> Argh
<happosade> loppuu taiteellisuus kesken
<theadmin> ubottu: fi | happosade
<ubottu> happosade: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<happosade> (Sorry, wrong window)
<Gal> theadmin: nice one, didn't recognise this language :D
<allquixotic> Hi -- on 10.04 LTS, I can play a movie just fine with gst-launch-0.10 playbin2 uri=...  but Totem and Moovida won't play sound -- with the same video file. It's Ogg/Theora+Vorbis.
<jve> JackStoner: With nautilus: press <alt><f2> and type "gksudo nautilus" now you have a nautilus with root permissions
<noobdude> hi, i still got problems with my wlan connection. i disabled ipv6 through sysctl.conf in etc/ but that caused more problems than i had before. any other suggestions what to do? fyi i get low downloadspeeds when im connected through wlan.
<jve> JackStoner: With terminal: type "sudo chown JackStoner:Jackstoner path_to_file"
<samithdisal> dont forget -R
<JackStoner> jve thanks
<EgYPaRaDoX> I installed lucid, then I installed kubuntu-desktop, I logged out, changed the session and logged in as a KDE session, and came back to GNOME, I updated lucid then I found  my pointer is ox-white although I am logged in as  a GNOME session
<Gal> EgYPaRaDoX: On gnome you have to right clic on you desktop, chose the last option (change background i guess), then Theme and pointer
<allquixotic> EgYPaRaDoX: confirmed, same here... it's just the Oxygen cursor from the KDE theme, probably a leftover from having installed/run KDE.
<Gal> That would be the way to fix it, but why did it do that on the first place : no idea
<EgYPaRaDoX> I changed the pointer it doesnt change
<haavaros> In terminal I put 'env LANG=nb_NO.ISO-8859-1 gnome-terminal --disable-factory' to open up a new terminal with my preferred char-coding. I have norwegian language support, yet I get the error msg: '(process:2711): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.' Do I have to install a separate library or something?
<radhika> what do you think of lighting?
<radhika> or would you suggest something else?
<noobdude> can anybody help me? i got got speed problems with my wlan connection. i already disabled ipv6 but i still have problems
<EgYPaRaDoX> Gal: I tried changing the pointer it doesnt change
<Gal> EgYPaRaDoX: then I don't know what to tell you
<EgYPaRaDoX> a bug?
<shazoor> @noobdude: what is your spped in kbps?
<EgYPaRaDoX> Gal: should I report this bug, if so how?
<theadmin> Come to talk about that, is there any way to measure connection speed in Ubuntu?
<arand> EgYPaRaDoX: I've seen that as well, I didn't find any solution though I'm afraid.
<theadmin> EgYPaRaDoX: You can. Most probably it's just the GNOME, so... "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop"
<noobdude> ~60 kbps when it should normally be at 420 kbps
<Gal> EgYPaRaDoX: You can report it, but you will have to wait a bit, it's not a critical one
<Stormcr0w> marienz: Sorry to bother again. I believe that the problem with the boot latency I am having could also be related to the type of my motherboard. I have just found out that 10.04 does not auto-mount my DVD-RWs which are both PATA (IDE) on the same bus
<marienz> Stormcr0w: where did you say the latency was again? can you see it in dmesg?
<allquixotic> theadmin: depends on what you're trying to connect *to* -- if you're going to localhost, it'll usually not even use your NIC, so it'll be lightning fast... if you're going to a LAN host, it'll probably max out your router (or your NIC / wifi card)... if you're going over the internet, it's moderated by your upstream/downstream on the public internet
<marienz> Stormcr0w: I haven't really been following along, just wanted to mention smartctl when drive checking came up
<allquixotic> theadmin: in the latter case, you can use sites like speedtest.net, as long as you have flash in your browser
<EgYPaRaDoX> Gal: I belive its not critical , yet annoying
<EgYPaRaDoX> believe*
<Stormcr0w> marienz: Not really. It comes before that. However, in dmesg you can see a couple of cannot probe smb1 errors
<theadmin> allquixotic: Well, i know that. Console browsers don't really usually have flash so I have to use Firefox and the likes
<Stormcr0w> marienz: Sorry. I was wondering, is there a way to locate the DVD-RW's UUIDs?
<marienz> um
<marienz> Stormcr0w: I have no idea, sorry.
<allquixotic> theadmin: how did console browsers come into this discussion? are you not running X?
<Dracari> im having issues w/ my server.
<theadmin> allquixotic: Well, i'd really preffer the CLI ways over X-ish ones :D
<xNice> hello...i need recommendations for a vpn service for about 100 clients pptpd most of them below 2mb adsl connection...what cpu/ram/bandwidth i may need for that ?
<haavaros> In terminal I put 'env LANG=nb_NO.ISO-8859-1 gnome-terminal --disable-factory' to open up a new terminal with my preferred char-coding. I have norwegian language support, yet I get the error msg: '(process:2711): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.' Do I have to install a separate library or something?
<Dracari> i FINALLY got Sopme video support (i nee dto install latest drivers for nviudia cause even on my friends 1month old Monitor it goes outta range.)
<Gal> EgYPaRaDoX: I know :D Just report it, but I don't think that's gonna be fixed soon, even if it will be fixed
<Dracari> but now i need to change my network settings.
<Dracari> but i cant get to the Network Manager.
<Gal> They still have to work on the ATI problem :D
<allquixotic> theadmin: well with speed testing, it's entirely dependent upon which host you're trying to contact -- the procedure for speed testing is identical to that of any other operating system. Find a host that has the desired attributes (geographical distance, LAN or Internet, sufficient upstream/downstream) and transfer a few random files
<mrwizeguy1983> did anybody else have an unpleasant upgrade to 10.04?
<theadmin> allquixotic: I see.
<Dracari> i did w/ Beta 2 to final.
<Dracari> i basicly had to redownload the enire Distro -_- + now this issue.
<allquixotic> theadmin: if you just want to see how many bits your NIC or wifi chip can handle, the easiest way is to make a direct connection to another computer in your house with a known-good configuration and send a randomly generated 1GB file or so
<mrwizeguy1983> ouch
<mrwizeguy1983> and i thought it was a pain it made my firefox and touchpad stop working
<theadmin> allquixotic: "another computer in your house"... where'd i get that from.
<Dracari> and i dont wanna see network traffic >_> I just need to change to a static IP
<Stormcr0w> Hi all, does anyone know how to find a DVD drive's UUID? The drive fails to automount and I would like to add it to fstab
<patdk-wk> allquixotic, wouldn't using iperf be easier? :)
<amabo> anyone know how to get the notifications icon to flash for mentions (or do those count as messages)?
<noobdude> can anybody help me? i got got speed problems with my wlan connection. i already disabled ipv6 but i still have problems
<theadmin> amabo: What client?
<IdleOne> amabo: you mean with xchat?
<mrwizeguy1983> this seems kinda dumb, but my touchpad stopped working right when i upgraded to 10.04, anybody know what might have caused that?
<allquixotic> patdk-wk: possibly, but a real world test is more revealing IMO... and since I have several PCs sitting around it's not an issue for me. The more interesting thing isn't raw IP speed, but transfer rate in KB or MB/s for things like Samba, FTP
<IdleOne> I don't think you can
<patdk-wk> iperf is hardly raw ip speed, it normally uses tcp
<amabo> theadmin: xchat gnome interface, which displays a notification when i get mentioned which is ncie
 * Dracari feels completly ignored.
<`Panda> anyone had problems with flash on /some/ sites (myspace music, fb games but not youtube etc) for firefox? have tried many things and all works fine under chrome!!
<mrwizeguy1983> Dracari, not ignored, i just don't know how to set static ip on ubuntu
<theadmin> amabo: Oh. I ain't a xchat user, can't help
<Dracari> i just nee dto access the Network manager
<Dracari> i could in beta 2
<amabo> theadmin: oh, what do you use?
<ubuntuaddicted> dracari try purging and reinstalling through cd
<Dracari> but its icon isnt showing up next to the clock in full.
<theadmin> `Panda: Yup yup, exactly. For instance vimeo is BLEH, does hardly run at all, while youtube is perfect.
<theadmin> amabo: Pidgin
<Dracari> ummm i'd Rather not.
<Pici> !enter | Dracari
<ubottu> Dracari: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin no youtube isn t perfect
<sllide> java stopped working
<thebishop> is anyone else getting stuck in one application context using Compiz?
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin i can only get fullscreen videos through youtubexl
<sllide> i guess, at least embed java doesnt show in the browser
<Dracari> thats the 3rd ive reinstalled because of havingf to try w/ the alt disc because of my nvidia geforce fx 6200
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: It works perfectly here, at the very least, fullscreen too
<ubuntuaddicted> dracari only the network manager
<`Panda> theadmin, you managed to get it working or? have had to resort to chrome for the time being for some sites but would prefer it all to be on firefox!
<thebishop> this morning I boot up, and some application will get "stuck" as focused until I close it with ctrl-q
<theadmin> `Panda: Meh, didn't really bother since I rarely use flash
<Dracari> how can i reinstall iit when i dont have network access atm?
<radhika> silly question how do you direct a response to a particular person, not private chat, on irc?
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin you happy guy...i do a workaround..downloading flash files and watching with vlc which for my opinion has the best window management
<Jiong> I can not use mutt to send email to my gmail mailbox
<theadmin> radhika: Type their name in front of the message.
<ubuntuaddicted> on vlc the video styas fullscreened while working on other monitor
<Jiong> how to configure this?
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin and 2nd workaround is with firefox zoom options
<Jiong> do i need to configure exim4 or sendmail?
<radhika> theadmin: like this
<theadmin> radhika: Yup
<radhika> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> radhika: You can also type first few letters of the name and hit "tab" to complete it for you
<kasun> hello, I installed Lucid today. installation worked fine, but after logged-in, the buttons in the top (Places, System etc.) are not clickable. Any ideas for this bug?
<JackStoner> I need help changing file permissions on an ntfs partition, i tried with sudo but they get restored to default 'root'
<Gal> Hey, how can I install French and Spanish spellcheck in Xchat??
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Well... recently, only thing I was finding on youtube are various songs, which I then converted to mp3 and put into my music player, which is, by coincedence, vlc as well
<Pici> Jiong: I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're asking, but this is the guide that I followed to get mutt to check my gmail account: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/howto_setup_mutt_with_gmail_imap
<radhika> Hi, I have the "MAC in deep sleep problem" any ideas?
<MacB> I think I'm in some trouble here... :/
<MacB> Still trying to get Linux onto this MacBook
<^Fredrik> I have a strange problem. My newly upgraded ubuntu 10.04 (from 9.10) is constantly having a load avarage of 1 even though the pc is ideling. Anyone have the same problem or know how to fix it?
<JackStoner> I need help changing file permissions on an ntfs partition, i tried with sudo but they get restored to default 'root'
<greezmunkey> theadmin: did you get your VLC issue straightened out?
<theadmin> JackStoner: NTFS doesn't handle UNIX permissions
<MacB> Starting to get a cancel sign (kinda like O and / combined, a dash through that) at OSX bootup, in safemode atm. Also the livecd isn't getting ANYWHERE anymore...
<ubuntuaddicted> jack you need sudo for mounting that partition
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Yeah, I just need to close most other apps such as transmission and pidgin as a workaround
<MacB> I goes into "ISOLinux, Debian (c)...." or smthn like that
<MacB> But nothing after it
<Jiong> Pici: ths first, I will try this.
<greezmunkey> theadmin: wow, ok.
<geekphreak> Gal: i dont use it , doesnt apsell work with xchat?
<JackStoner> theadmin: is there a way i can disable "allow executing file" ??? coz i need to disable for a program im running
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Seems it's a CPU/memory issue.
<EgYPaRaDoX> Gal: this bug is extremely annoying, The pointer changes from kde default to gnome default when I change window to another
<theadmin> JackStoner: Write to developers of NTFS-3g :/
<RanyAlbeg> Hello , i have a problem writing a udev rule. the problem is well explaind here -> http://sprunge.us/FiUZ thank you very much.
<JackStoner> theadmin: uh...write to them as in a letter/email??
<theadmin> JackStoner: lol i dunno. You can also try modifying the fstab umask in some way, but no idea how
<vince> Hi guys
<JackStoner> theadmin: i vouch for the second idea :P
<vince> I'd like to dual boot Suse and Ubuntu without messing up Grub...any thoughts ?
<shazoor> I have a Frontech JIL-0606 TV Tuner card. It uses Philips saa7134 chipset. I am not able to find any drivers for it. Can anyone help me in installing it on my Ubuntu.
<CloudLevi> Anyone know how to make Evolution mail remain active when the window is closed? I checked the preferences, but I MIGHT be missing something. (9.10)
<Xperianer> Hi there, anyone can help me solving dmraid problem in lucid?
<greezmunkey> JackStoner: don't know if this will help, but look here: http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-3g
<lappert> wtb mounting command in terminal command
<theadmin> CloudLevi: Minimize it to the notification area with smth like alltray
<JackStoner> greezmunkey: thanks...looking
<Dracari> cant get it to reinstall from CD-Rom
<geekphreak> CloudLevi: nnot sure if this is what you want, try alltray ?
<Jiong> Pici: can i use my own domain to send email to internet email address?
<CloudLevi> !alltray
<NeoPhoenix> hi all ! i have a problem with my graphical card or my screen for kubuntu .... in windows i have a resolution of 1600*1200 with my graphical card 8600 gt nividia and with screen Vision MasterTm 500 but with kubuntu with driver nvidia the max is 1360*768 ... so if anyone has solve this problem if he can help me or if anyone has a card who have good driver nvidia or ati in ubuntu can he say the name ; good card for me is like 1600*12
<NeoPhoenix> 00 ... ? thanks a lot
<airtonix> CloudLevi, using the evolution-tray-icon plugin : http://gnome.eu.org/evo/index.php/Evolution_Tray
<CloudLevi> ...fun...
<JackStoner> greezmunkey: it says ntfs-3g is obsolete??
<theadmin> ubottu: info alltray | CloudLevi
<geekphreak> CloudLevi: or what sir airtonix  suggested
<theadmin> ubottu, wake up, really.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greezmunkey> JackStoner: That's what it sais, but gives alternatives.
<greezmunkey> says
<JackStoner> ntfsmount?? have u used it??
<airtonix> CloudLevi, if you are using openbox or kde then try something called docker
<CloudLevi> airtonix: I don't really want it gumming up my system tray, either, considering I have the Indicator-Applet
<onetinsoldier> vince: so, why would installing suse and ubuntu mess up grub?
<greezmunkey> JackStoner: no.
<CloudLevi> airtonix: Nope. Evolution Mail.
<JackStoner> mmhhh....have to tread carefully
<jimerickson> upgrade boots to black screen. livecd boots flickering purple screen. time for the alternate cd??
<airtonix> CloudLevi, i don't think there is any other way.
<vince> onetinsoldier, I think the version of grub is different
<onetinsoldier> vince: oh, i see
<vince> I'm afraid I won't be able to boot Ubuntu after installing Suse
<airtonix> CloudLevi, im not sure but you might be able to get devilspie to prevent it from closing via window frame controls
<vince> (Happened to me once)
<read_one> anyone know how to solve the hang problem when open the multi tab in firefox? Because, when i open the multi tab in the google chrome in Windows7 it seems my laptop doing fine.
<geekphreak> vince:  why install suse :d
<toggles_w> I have a machine that wont upgrade to lucid, it looks like the sources.list file has a lot of lucid stuff in it but it see's no new release, with either upgrade-manager or do-release-upgrade (set to allow normal upgrades) any ideas?
<CloudLevi> airtonix: =/ Oh? Would that make it continue in the applet?
<vince> geekphreak, YasT :)
<airtonix> CloudLevi, which applet ?
<vince> and Hardware support
<onetinsoldier> vince: you don't know of any way to keep suse from installing grub?
<costre> toggles_w, reinstall from scratch?
<Pici> Jiong: I'm sure you can... I just don't know how off the top of my head.  The server guide probably has something about this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<geekphreak> vince: ok , i am not much of  a suse fan as you can tell, it uses grub by default right?
<semuser> Hello! I have the gnochm package is broken in 10.04
<semuser> gnochm: Depends: python-gtkhtml2 but it is not installable
<greezmunkey> toggles_w: apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade - did you do those?
<geekphreak> vince: you shoul be able to add that to grub
<vince> geekphreak, indeed
<toggles_w> greezmunkey: yeah I did
<semuser> can anyone help me install a chm viewer?
<JackStoner> semuser: chmsee
<EgYPaRaDoX> can system sounds work on any ubuntu?
<JackStoner> it should be on the repos
<read_one> anyone know how to solve the hang problem when open the multi tab in firefox? Because, when i open the multi tab in the google chrome in Windows7 it seems my laptop doing fine.
<vince> I'm using ubuntu lucid at the moment, so I install suse without Grub, and edit my ubuntu grub file and add a entry to boot suse , right ?
<semuser> JackStoner, thx
<geekphreak> !info xchm
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.17-2 (lucid), package size 178 kB, installed size 776 kB
<yanick> well... I did everything to post my bug, but now launchpad is loading forever for the last step...
<ahox> Hi, I just updated my from 9.10 to 10.04. However, now grud does not load anymore. Any ideas?
<ubuntuaddicted> sudo apt-get install chmsee
<theadmin> geekphreak: Why ubottu listens to you but not to me? :/
<EgYPaRaDoX> !system sounds
<z0rt|work> ahox: did you run update-grub
<EgYPaRaDoX> !sounds
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ahox> z0rt|work: I did, however it complains with a lot of proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory
<ubuntuaddicted> ubottu has got a better AI theadmin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahox> wait a sec...
<geekphreak> theadmin: i am stumpted
<ahox> ok, done it
<theadmin> ubottu: info alltray
<EgYPaRaDoX> can system sounds work on any ubuntu?
<ahox> z0rt|work: forgot to bind my /proc...
<theadmin> there. Nothing. !?
<vince> geekphreak,  I'm using ubuntu lucid at the moment, so I install suse without Grub, and edit my ubuntu grub file and add a entry to boot suse , right ?
<ahox> thnx
<theadmin> ubottu: !info alltray
<theadmin> ...:/
<z0rt|work> ehehe
<IdleOne> theadmin: /msg ubottu info alltray
<noobdude> can anybody help me? i got got speed problems with my wlan connection. i already disabled ipv6 but i still have problems
<geekphreak> vince: afaik yes sir
<z0rt|work> vince: try update-grub and see if it auto-adds it
<PrebenR> please, how can I add xsession to gdm? I want to be able to login using my .xsession, but there is not choice in the menu for this
<read_one> ada org indo gak disini?
<mocau> Has anyone managed to run league of legends? :-/
<read_one> ada org indo gak disini?
<read_one> ada org indo gak disini?
<read_one> ada org indo gak disini?
<silv3r_m00n> kget is minimised to system tray , how do I open it using some keyboard shortcut ?
<FloodBot4> read_one: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vince> z0rt|work, Ok i'll try
<amabo> is there a setting so that each time i restart/logout, all open windows / applications are restored?
<RanyAlbeg> Hi all , i have a problem writing a udev rule for my USB device.The problem is well explaing here - >  http://sprunge.us/BQXV i hope you can help. thank you.
<onetinsoldier> vince: if you use the Grub in Ubuntu, just run grub-mkconfig, and i'm pretty sure it will auto-detect all OS's and make boot menu for them
<castiell> man, somebody here can tell me what is the version of xorg of the karmic koala?
<chid> I have ubuntu 9.10 as upgraded from 9.04 is it possible to downgrade back to 9.05
<chid> 9.04*
<greezmunkey> noobdude: in a terminal run: iwlist, what does it tell you? Paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> chid: no. you need to do a fresh install
<vince> onetinsoldier, Thanks for tthe tip
<IdleOne> !separatehome > chid
<ubottu> chid, please see my private message
<LjL> !info xorg karmic | castiell
<chid> thanks IdleOne
<onetinsoldier> vince: you're welcome. btw, update-grub = grub-mkconfig in Lucid. they're the same thing
<castiell> LjL, i don't using karmic here now, i just want to know...
<ubottu> castiell: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.4+3ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<krishnaLahoti> i am a newbie to ubuntu .. So can you please suggest me where can i get good themes and tweak for ubuntu
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | krishnaLahoti
<ubottu> krishnaLahoti: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubuntuaddicted> gnome-look.org lahoti
<vince> BTW, I had an annoying bug on Kubuntu that made me swith back to Ubuntu...after a nasty manual reboot, the network manager was disabled, couldn't re-enable it...do you have any idea of what could cause such a behavour ?
<yanick> network-manager keeps disconnecting me
<yanick> dammit
<vince> onetinsoldier, Alright :)
<ianwizard> I've really gotten things screwed up.  How can I completely reinstall my kernel.  I'm on 10.04 using the default 2.6.32-21 kernel, and can get a root prompt with networking using the recovery mode with an old kernel.
<halicon> anyone know why when i set firefox to load a webpage and autorun in crontab it doesn't run in the forground?  i forget what i have to do to change that
<read_one> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<noobdude> greezmunkey: thats the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/428315/
<kasun> hello, I installed Lucid today. installation worked fine, but after logged-in, the buttons in the top (Places, System etc.) are not clickable. Any ideas for this bug?
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: hello. you have an old kernel installed you can boot with? you sure you'll be ok deleting the old one before reinstalling it? you can do that, or you might be a able to force a reinstall over the top if itself
<greezmunkey> noobdude: ok, now do this: iwconfig - you should see your wireless interface, like ra0, wlan0, or the like. Once you have that, repeat the iwlist like this: iwlist {interface} scanning. Paste the result.
<ubuntuaddicted> kasun tried to create a new user is there the same issue?have you compized activated=?
<amabo> is there a better application switcher for things like "Alt+Tab" than the standard Compiz one? And no, I don't like the ring edition either.
<ubuntuaddicted> *compiz
<radhika> How can I disable my internal dvd drive on ubuntu?
<ianwizard> onetinsoldier: yes, I can boot an old kernel, but only with limited functionality.  I have broken the new kernel, and need to reinstall it.
<geekphreak> amabo: i use windows key+tab
<theadmin> ianwizard: sudo apt-get --reinstall install (kernel package)
<t0rc> anyone else having issues with empathy on msn? It refuses to let me connect and says : no reason specified
<geekphreak> amabo: try it please
<administrator_> ??
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, is compiz comes by default?
<gharz> guys
<ubuntuaddicted> no its not activated
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, i didn't install it
<ubuntuaddicted> @kasun
<theadmin> ianwizard: Example: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic
<vince> Empathy is rubbish in my humble opinion, don't know why the heck they replaced pidgin
<ubuntuaddicted> kasun try another user
<ubuntuaddicted> maybe sthg messed up with the profile..
<theadmin> vince: Just some weird idea of theirs.
<gharz> i've just installed ubuntu in a new partition... why is it than whenever i try to run Windowz i get an error message that says BOOTMGR missing?
<Pici> kasun: Yes, it is part of the default install, although it may not be enabled if your drivers do not support acceleration.
<airtonix> vince, thats your opinion. it does the job
<gharz> anyone?
<greezmunkey> vince: so install pidgin
<noobdude> greezmunkey: here's the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/428320/
<vince> greezmunkey, I did :)
<geekphreak> cya folks
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: well, try what theadmin says if you want. if y9ou want to purge it from the systme first before reinstalling it i can tell you how if you want
<ubuntuaddicted> kasun but your leftclick is working?
<Dracari> i wonder if my problems are relate dto having setup an LVM at install
<greezmunkey> noobdude: is that the entire thing, just one access point?
<noobdude> yep
<ianwizard> reinstalling should suffice, if not I'll know soon enough.  do I only need the kernel, headers, and modules?
<vince> airtonix, well, I've noticed that empathy lacks so many options...especially for msn and the way it handles the contact list
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, touchpad is not working too. im using a usb mouse and it works fine
<ianwizard> thx all
<haavaros> Is there a way to have gnome-terminal start with iso-encoding? I've searched the forums, to no help
<vince> airtonix, for instance, you can't block anyone in your contact list with empathy
<noobdude> greezmunkey: its just a private wlan network, for my pc, psp and laptop
<airtonix> vince, well instead of complaing about it you have two options : 1) help program plugins/features for empathy 2) use pidgin instead.
<bkc> I have a confusing raid1 problem (degraded), where do I go to get help for it? /proc/mdstat appears to not match mdadm -D
<ubuntuaddicted> KASUN SO YOU CANT CLICK WITH THE TOUCHPAD?
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: to see what all you'll need, do the following command --> dpkg -l *'2.6.32-21*' | grep '^ii'
<ubuntuaddicted> sry
<ubuntuaddicted> capshack :D
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, compiz is not activated
<vince> airtonix, I'm not complaining, I switched back to pidgin anyway. I'm just saying that IMO, Empathy is not mature enough to fully replace pidgin and consequently that is a shame :)
<ubuntuaddicted> ok kasun so your touchpad is not working?
<ianwizard> onetinsoldier: thanks :D
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: opps.. i messed up that command.. sorry
<amabo> is there a setting so that each time i restart/logout, all open windows / applications are restored?
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: dpkg -l '*2.6.32-21*' | grep '^ii'
<vince> amabo, there is in KDE, don't know about gnome
<haavaros> How do I force terminal to use another character encoding for a session? -env doesn't work
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: you're welcome.. good luck
<airtonix> vince, you're welcome to your own opinons
<amabo> vince: yeah - looking for GNOME
<Aijse> I currently use Amarok as music player, but it doesnt support iPod scrobling. Is there any app for Ubuntu that does support iPod scrobling?
<CloudLevi> airtonix: Indicator Applet. The little envelope icon on Koala's utility Panels that shows all your communication applications...Evolution, Empathy and Pidgin.
<Diazz> Hi, is anyone having problem with ubuntu 10.04 and Samba?
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, yes. touchpad is not working.
<theadmin> Help with xmessage plz. When I try "xmessage ыйшвйощвйщо" or some other russian stuff, it ends up displaying buncha question marks :/
<kasun> Pici, can you tell me how to deactivate it?
<CloudLevi> airtonix: Actually..come to think of it...what about Thunderbird?
<airtonix> CloudLevi, it should do. i dont see why it would interfere with that
<ubuntuaddicted> ok kasun wait a mom
<airtonix> CloudLevi, thunderbird has a tray icon plugin i think
<illuminatus> hi
<IdleOne> hello illuminatus
<airtonix> CloudLevi, but i dont think it works with the indicator applet
<onetinsoldier> hello illuminatus
<ubuntuaddicted> kasun is it synaptics touchpad?
<illuminatus> does anyone know a progrm to write down event ?
<illuminatus> events
<airtonix> illuminatus, be more specific please
<silasdavis> Can someone tell me the userspace mounter that gnome uses by default? I want to perform an unprivileged mount of a usb drive from the commandline in exactly the way nautilus does.
<greezmunkey> noobdude: well, you have good signal strength - in iwconfig what does it show your connect speed to be?
<vince> illuminatus, you mean some kind of a post-it notes ?
<airtonix> silasdavis, gnome virtual file system : gvfs
<noobdude> greezmunkey: 1Mb/s
<greezmunkey> noobdude: yikes
<CloudLevi> airtonix: It doesn't interfere, I'm just trying to make everything neat, tidy, and functional. Got Pidgin to reinterface with the Indicator-Applet-Session or whatever it's called (the control menu that shows your messenger status), and now I'm trying to remove pointless redundancies that just clutter everything up...
<illuminatus> airtonix: yes I want a calendar or somthing similar for my desktop and allow me to schedule events
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, i have hp dv5 laptop. as i remember it is synaptic touchpad
<amabo> is there a shell command for the gnome session commands? (like logout, restart, etc)?
<silasdavis> airtonix: gvfs-mount /dev/sdc1 give message: "volume doesn't implement mount"
<ubuntuaddicted> kasun http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
<theadmin> nevermind, zenity cuts it
<airtonix> illuminatus, evolution
<noobdude> greezmunkey: k, now its 5,5 Mb/s
<illuminatus> I want it to popup or something
<illuminatus> airtonix: do you know another thing
<Aijse> amabo: there is under System -> preferences -> startup applications and than you can check a box to save your open windows for the next session
<airtonix> illuminatus, evolution is the one that puts appointments in the date/time applet on gnome panel
<illuminatus> ah ok
<CloudLevi> airtonix: Evolution works with the message applet (Indicator-Applet) but only when the window is up...which means closing it is not an option. I want to be able to close it and still get alerts.
<illuminatus> I'm gonna try it
<illuminatus> thanks you
<illuminatus> ;)
<FloodBot4> illuminatus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> CloudLevi, no idea.
<Jiong> Hi, all, my ubuntu tty1~6 cann't display chinese word, but the terminal can, what I can do?
<jozefk> could madibuntu repos be used with 10.4?
<Jiong> Pici: It works for me the mutt gmail imap
<ubuntugeekiee> ubuntuaddicted: thanks. what about the GUI problem?
<wng-> What is the best way to install OSS on ubuntu 10.04?
<CloudLevi> airtonix: I'm gonna try Mozilla's
<theadmin> wng-: OSS being Open Source Software or?
<jozefk> Open Sound system i gues
<jozefk> guess*
<jozefk> instead of ALSA...
<greezmunkey> noobdude: I found a referance regarding slow connect speeds, are you using ndiswrapper?
<noobdude> greezmunkey: nope
<theadmin> wng-: I heard ALSA removal can _really_ mess stuff in Ubuntu up. Better don't try it.
 * ianwizard is rebooting to see if it works :) (fingers crossed).
<Jiong> Hi, all, my ubuntu tty1~6 cann't display chinese word, but the terminal can, what I can do? does anybody know?
<onetinsoldier> amabo: hello. i know a couple commands. not sure of the one to just log out. but to shutdown the computer, it's 'sudo shutdown'. to restart the computer, it's 'sudo reboot'
<greezmunkey> noobdude: what wifi adapter are you using?
<Gal> onetinsoldier: sudo reboot -now
<amabo> onetinsoldier: thanks! i'm looking for logout though :)
<onetinsoldier> amabo: roger
<kasun> ubuntuaddicted, what should do to the desktop issue? it worked when I restarted. but sometimes it goes wrong
<airtonix> amabo, use dbus
<noobdude> greezmunkey: netgear wg111v3
<theadmin> airtonix: dbus... wha...
<onetinsoldier> amabo: you could do... sudo gdm stop. once you've drop out of X, then to log back in, you'd first do... sudo gdm start
<onetinsoldier> amabo: you could do... sudo gdm stop. once you've drop out of X, then to log back in, you'd first do... sudo service gdm start
<airtonix> theadmin, http://linux-tipps.blogspot.com/2008/08/standbysuspend-to-ram-with-dbus-in-kde.html
<onetinsoldier> amabo: sorry i left out 'service'! it's.. sudo service gdm stop, and sudo service gdm start
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: Uhm. That'd be "sudo service gdm stop"
<airtonix> theadmin, concept of using dbus does not require the use of sudo
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: yeah.. still waking up here. ;)
<Draiden> Hm. The remote desktop of Ubuntu isn't that fast is it?
<Prez00> hello
<ianwizard> onetinsoldier, theadmin: thanks for the help.  You have saved my life. Thank you :)
<onetinsoldier> ianwizard: cool, cheers :-)
<ywgx> 2012 ture？
<Prez00> Lots of update for 10.04 already?  New kernel, hopefully this one will boot for me..
<airtonix> Draiden, you need to be specific when you talk about remote desktop... there are at least four kinds
<Quinn_> Hello
<Draiden> airtonix, the remote desktop viewer that comes with Ubuntu 9.10
<airtonix> Draiden, vnc, rdp, freenx, x11 forwarding over ssh
<zetheroo1> why does skype not integrate very well with Lucid?
<Draiden> airtonix, i'm working with vnc atm
<airtonix> zetheroo1, maybe because its not opensource ?
<greezmunkey> noobdude: is this on a laptop, does the connect speed improve if you maove closer to the access point?
<jozefk> actually maybe medibuntu isn't right place for me to find skype for lucid
<ianwizard> bye all
<greezmunkey> s/maove/move
<airtonix> Draiden, i've always found vnc to be slow.
<wng-> what is the package for kernel-source and kernel-headers in ubuntu?
<zetheroo1> airtonix: doh ... not that ... the Ubuntu theme is not showing properly in Skype .. in Karmic it was fine
<xro> hi, i have a basic question... i would like to restrict ssh acces to only one remote host... where should i configure it?
<airtonix> Draiden, regardless of the operating system.
<krushik> can I boot ubuntu livecd on arm device?
<noobdude> greezmunkey: no, im on a pc
<DASPRiD> zetheroo1, wasn't it linux-source?
<matunda> how to completelly remove dansguardian in ubuntu leaving no trace of it..
<onetinsoldier> wng-: i knoe the one for kernel source is 'linux-source'
<Draiden> airtonix, which one do you find faster?
<zetheroo1> airtonix: I think it's got something to do with qt
<theadmin> matunda: sudo apt-get purge dansguardian (or something like that)
<wng-> onetinsoldier: thanks
<noobdude> greezmunkey: the laptop has vista installed, so i can't test it
<airtonix> Draiden, depends on what im trying to accomplish
<onetinsoldier> wng-: you're welcome
<onetinsoldier> !info linux-source
<Prez00> I can't seem to turn off bluetooth in 10.04, I have the icon up top, but no option to turn off BT
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.21.22 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<illuminatus> ls -l
<onetinsoldier> hmm
<admishra> hi
<amabo> onetinsoldier: well - it got me to a screen with a terminal on it but i couldn't type anything into it
<Draiden> airtonix, for me it's just regular rd-ing. However I want it to be a bit faster then this...
<wng-> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in lucid
<airtonix> Draiden, thats a pretty vague description.
<Quinn_> I have a question, I  am running Ubuntu 10.04, and on boot it tries to mount two drives that don't exist any more. It pauses and waits for me to press a key to skip. How can I stop it from auto mounting these drives?
<valentin_> Hello @ All, my ubuntu 10.04 which i updated sucessfully continues to install kernels without deleting. Now i have 12 kernels installed. How can ich delete some?
<onetinsoldier> amabo: you should be able to. when i do 'sudo service gdm stop'... i have no problem. i can type into the virtual consolde that i'm dropped down into
<theadmin> Quinn_: Edit fstab?
<ywgx> あdじゃd
<ywgx> あjdkふぃえあdkふぇいえfで
<Kamaris> good morning
<admishra> i have HCL P3802 but not getting the compatibility with ubuntu
<andrew12420> when I install ubuntu 8.1 it wont install grub, and therefore wont boot, any ides anyone?
<theadmin> ubottu: jp | ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<admishra> having some error message during the installation
<Quinn_> ok thanks, i will look into it
<admishra> then what to do?
<Kamaris> does anyone else have a problem with the 'm' key defaulting to some keybind with "indicator applet" ?
<admishra> help???
<airtonix> Draiden, i use x11 forwarding when i only want to use one app remotely, freenx if i want a full desktop remotely, rdp if its my only option left.
<jozefk> admishra, install 10.4
<greezmunkey> noobdude: I don't know then - I found several references to your adapter though... about half suggest using ndiswrapper to get it to run faster.
<datacrusher> hello everyone. iv installed ubuntustudio packages, everything is just fine, but i want the boot loader screen to be the ubuntu10 one. how do i change it back?
<Draiden> airtonix, freenx is a rd with decent speed?
<admishra> jozefk: will it be compatible with the system configuration?
<theadmin> datacrusher: sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<valentin_> Hello @ All, my ubuntu 10.04 which i updated sucessfully continues to install kernels without deleting. Now i have 12 kernels installed. How can ich delete some?
<noobdude> greezmunkey: can you send me the links if you still have them?
<xro> hi, i have a basic question... i would like to restrict ssh acces to only one remote host... where should i configure it?
<amabo> onetinsoldier: it says must be setuid root
<andrew12420> i am having trouble installing ubuntu 8.10 as a clean install, but it wont boot
<valentin_> xro, /etc/sshd.conf
<Xperianer> having problem with dmraid in lucid. with dmraid -ay everythings working finde, raid activated und functional. but the drive appears three times under nautilus. 2nd problem dmraid didn't start during system power up. any ideas how to solve? using fakeraid with 2 mirrored harddisks , ...
<Jiong> God, zhcon make my computer die
<theadmin> andrew12420: 8.10 is EOL, it's no longer supported! Use 10.04!
<jozefk> admishra, what's your configuration? and why can't you boot live 10.4 first and see if it is compatible or not?
<Quinn_> it worked thanks theadmin! :)
<xro> valentin_, i can just set on wich interface my deamon listen.... rigth?
<datacrusher> theadmin, i already got this package. how do i change between them?
<admishra> jozefk: ohk i will try
<airtonix> xro, /etc/hosts.deny ?
<bradbook> Hi folks, I'm using Lucid. I've installed, uninstalled and reinstalled a couple of applications a number of times, and they now no longer appear in my GNOME Applications menu. I've looked in /usr/share/applications, and they don't show up here either. Can anyone help?
<valentin_> xro, yes, read: man sshd.conf
<andrew12420> admin i tried 9.10, same thing, grub doesnt install for some reason
<theadmin> datacrusher: uhm. Okay. Try reinstalling it then (sudo apt-get --reinstall install ...)
<datacrusher> hm
<RambJoe> my boot time is well slow, takes like over 2 minutes from pressing button to show ubuntu panels
<admishra> jozefk: but i had tryid several times ubuntu9.10, the problem was the same
<xro> valentin_, ok thanks... bye
<airtonix> bradbook, most applications for users have their binaries located in /usr/bin or /usr/share/bin
<jozefk> try 10.4 now admishra
<airtonix> bradbook, locate appname | grep /usr
<admishra> jozefk: ohk thanks :)
<zetheroo1> DASPRiD: found the solution to the skype issue ;)
<bradbook> airtonix: Aye, but the menu items are sourced from /usr/share/applications - it's curious the packages aren't putting the appname.desktop file in there
<valentin_> Hello @ All, my ubuntu 10.04 which i updated sucessfully continues to install kernels without deleting. Now i have 12 kernels installed. How can ich delete some?
<mots> hey there
<theadmin> airtonix: what the? locate | grep? lolwut... why not just "which appname"?
<duffydack> I have an ipod classic and it works in rythmbox when transferring files but it wont save the playlists I make ?
<mots> I have trouble getting analog 5.1 to work on my 10.4 box using a xonar dx
<Slart> valentin_: just delete them using synaptic or apt-get purge
<Slart> valentin_: they are all named something like linux-image-blablabla
<andrew12420> the admin, i tried to install 9.10 and had the same problem, wont boot, no grub files
<datacrusher> theadmin, didnt worked. iv reinstalled it but i still got ubuntustudio loading screen
<guntbert> valentin_: use your favourite package manager to remove those
<mots> speaker-test -D surround51:DX -t wav -c 6 doesnt give me any output on the front l/r channels
<Prez00> did lots of updates for 10.04 just get released today?
<mots> and the sound in xbmc is borked as well
<valentin_> Slart, can i set a max nr of kernels anywhere?
<Prez00> just got a message from update manager
<Prez00> new kernel among others
<zetheroo1> why does the OpenOffice quickstart icon in the notification area have a white square around it ... in other words it does not blend in with the rest of the panel ... ?!
<Slart> valentin_: not as far as I know.. you can set grub to only show the latest N kernels in one of the grub config files though
<valentin_> guntbert, i remember changing a setting for the max number of kernel to be installed
<theadmin> zetheroo1: It's not transparent
<Slart> valentin_: but you'll still have to uninstall them manually, I think
<zetheroo1> theadmin: the icon?
<theadmin> zetheroo1: Yes.
<airtonix> theadmin, because which wont help me find things like django
<DASPRiD> btw, anyone having problems with high compiz cpu usage (30%)?
<renegaid> when i set my sound output to 5.1 it sounds hissy
<guntbert> valentin_: yes, that worked with the old grub, but not with grub2 yet
<theadmin> airtonix: Well, assuming it's in $PATH...
<zetheroo1> theadmin: is there any way to fix that? ...
<airtonix> theadmin, and because locate works in both situations
<andrew12420> the admin: why wont grub install on a clean install?
<matunda> i get this message Error connecting to parent proxy when restarting my dansguardian which is configured with squid ....any help?
<valentin_> ok thx guntbert  and Slart
<theadmin> airtonix: You can as well do "find / -iname 'appname' -executable 2>/dev/null" :D
<airtonix> theadmin, indeed but locate blah | grep is easier
<andrew12420> anyone know why 9.1 wont install grub files?
<DASPRiD> 9.1?
<Gal> andrew12420: I didn't have any problem with that, even grub2
<Slart> andrew12420: as far as we know, it does
<andrew12420> yes, installed 91.0 not dual boot or anything fancy, and it wont boot
<sauer> hi
<DASPRiD> oh, the year 2091 is over? :(
<andrew12420> when I used a live cd all the files are there but not grub
<Slart> DASPRiD: yes, and they changed the release schedule for ubuntu.. we now have a january release ;)
<WLU> Is there a way to puch an xwindow application to the second screen in Xinerama i.e. I want to open xemacs in screen 2
<andrew12420> well, it was working before, but now it doesnt
<valentin_> How can i review all installed Kernel package name with aptitude ?
<subspider> hey guys i have a problem with my webcam
<subspider> it works but upside down
<bp0> every time I boot my /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are swapped
<TomOwens> Hi. I currently have Ubuntu 10.04 and I really want the sidebar navigator that the Ubuntu Netbook Remix has. What is the name of that package?
<Aijse> subspider: turn your webcam 180 degrees
<andrew12420> well thanks everyone, i will just keep trying
<Travis-42> How can I have multiple versions of firefox (e.g. firefox 3 and 3.6) at the same time for testing purposes?
<subspider> how Aijse ??
<andrew12420> bye
<subspider> Aijse, is a laptop
<fabio_> Hi. I am using Lucid Lynx. I want to know how can I place the window title again in the middle instead of the left side of the window. Thanls
<DASPRiD> Slart, you mean a month between december and january :P
<Aijse> subspider pick it up, turn your hand and place it down
<subspider> Aijse so funny
<xro> valentin_, i red it... but without success... is there a way to just permit one IP address?
<valentin_> xro How can i review all installed Kernel package name with aptitude ?
<Aijse> subspider It kind of depends on what program you are using I guess ... or is it upside down in multiple programs?
<erUSUL> valentin_: aptitude search linux-image
<sllide> how can i set a minimum and maximum limit on my screen res?
<Xperianer> having problem with dmraid in lucid. with dmraid -ay everythings working finde, raid activated und functional. but the drive appears three times under nautilus. 2nd problem dmraid didn't start during system power up. any ideas how to solve? using fakeraid with 2 mirrored harddisks , ...
<valentin_> thxs erUSUL
<sllide> when i open a full screen app alot of times it says to big or to small
<jozefk> where is skype for lucid?
<IdleOne> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jozefk> thanks boss
<tolbkni> skype is a 32bit software...
<Slart> subspider: I think that upside down picture is a driver problem.. I've seen it mentioned for other webcams.. some drivers even have an option to turn the image around
<jozefk> i use 32bit ubuntu
<valentin_> xro http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-configure-ssh-to-allow-or-deny-specify-host-ip-address-610246/
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<valentin_> onetinsoldier, 10.04
<tolbkni> eh, i use AMD64
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: roger... run the following command --> dpkg -l '*2.6.32*' | grep '^ii'
<jozefk> IdleOne, skype.com is blocked in this country..
<valentin_> onetinsoldier, upgraded  and updated since 8
<subspider> Slart, so how can i change it it's kind a stupid it works on everyprogram that i use the camera
<IdleOne> jozefk: use Ekiga in that case
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: cool :-)
<jozefk> IdleOne, my friends are all in skype
<valentin_> onetinsoldier,  ther are kernels listed from ubuntu 8... in menu list and your command only lists the newer ones
<Slart> subspider: it depends entirely on the camera and what driver it uses..  have you tried searching the ubuntu forums? or the list of supported webcams you get if you type !webcam  in here?
<Xperianer> no fakeraid expert out there?
<IdleOne> jozefk: don't know what to tell you buddy
<valentin_> onetinsoldier, these newer ones i want to keep, but remove the old ones from the system
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: you you have older kernels still installed, just change the 2.6.32 to 2.6.31 for example
<SuNk8> geekphreak, did u try GNOME 3?
<jozefk> IdleOne, maybe I could get it from medibuntu? just don't know if medibuntu works with lucid
<subspider> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<geekphreak> SuNk8: nope
<IdleOne> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy bud
<CGI-Inc0> I'm having problem runing apache2: it doesn't start because of an 'undefined symbol:  apr_ldap_ssl_init'. Looking on google i found many solutions but noone worked: can someone help?
<valentin_> ok onetinsoldier  and then pipe the list into aptitude remove ?
<IdleOne> morning geekphreak
<jrib> CGI-Inc0: how did you install it?  How are you attempting to run it?
<geekphreak> CGI-Inc0: did you enable ssl?
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: roger... run the following command --> dpkg -l '*2.6.32*' | grep '^ii' && dpkg -l '*2.6.31*' | grep '^ii' && dpkg -l '*2.6.30*' | grep '^ii' ect, ect
<parsifal_> Hiya. I installed applesmc-dkms, and it updates my power settings panel, but when I reboot, it's no longer there. Anyone encounter this?
<idbentley> I can't seem to get my c++ code to link with the shared_ptr libraries.  Does anyone know what I need to include or if I need a special lflag?
<CGI-Inc0> i used synaptic to install apache2-mpm-prefork, to start it I tried with /etc/init.d/apache2 start AND apache2ctl start
<CGI-Inc0> both gave same result
<parsifal_> if I lsmod | grep apple, applesmc is in there
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: well, you'd need to make a little script i think to pipe into aptitude remove
<Grayhane> I have a zero bite file named ?.gvfs in my home dir , can anyone tell me what it is ?
<CGI-Inc0> apache configuration is the default one. i didn't touch a single line
<jrib> CGI-Inc0: what ubuntu version?
<CGI-Inc0> 10.04 LTS, arch is amd64
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: i have one i got from #debian years ago. want to see it?
<tolbkni> so me too.
<valentin_> onetinsoldier, of course :-)
<geekphreak> CGI-Inc0: did you enable any modules?
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: ok, hang on a minute
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<arnpro> (Netsplit Detector) Netsplit between *.net and *.split - Invincible
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CGI-Inc0> geekphreak: not by my own. As i wrote before, the configuration is the original one from the package.
<geekphreak> ok
<DnaX> Interested to the game Gweled? So, please help me to translate! :) https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gweled/trunk
<idbentley> I can't seem to get my c++ code to link with the shared_ptr libraries.  Does anyone know what I need to include or if I need a special lflag?
<DrHalan> did x just break with the new kernel?
<DrHalan> anyone?
<jrib> DrHalan: no
<geekphreak> CGI-Inc0: can you post error again?
<jrib> CGI-Inc0: can you just pastebin the full output?
<DrHalan> my scren does have a really low resolution now.. but its 3d accelerated
<DrHalan> gonna try nouveau
<CGI-Inc0> ofc, here it is "/usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/apache2: undefined symbol: apr_ldap_ssl_init"
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: dang, i'd have to figure out how to customize this script to do what you want. i might be to rusty to figure it out right now
<Pici> DnaX: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  Please do not advertise here, even if it is for development/translation tasks.
<valentin_> onetinsoldier, dont bother. ill manage ;-) thanx anyway ;-)
<DnaX> Pici: Ok :)
<gswain> so i tried to install lts server with software raid 10 last night and it installed and everything but when i booted up it said it couldnt find the volumegroup on my raid 10 im guessing because the install process didnt finish syncing the array? any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> valentin_: ok, roger. good luck
<peleg> I have this very silly problem. Since the upgrade to 10.04, in console (but only in console!), ctrl-a becomes the hebrew ש, ctrl-d the hebrew ג and so on. That makes it impossible to use screen, for example.
<gswain> im guessing no one here has any experience with LVM and software raid 10 then?
<peleg> If I remove the israeli layout, the problem disappears. When I add it, it comes back.
<Jiong> does tty can display Chinese words?
<theadmin> Can I tell update-manager NOT to perform checks while certain apps (e.g. transmission) are running?
<nikitis> Okay, who screwed up the manual installation method of NVIDIA drivers in this new release?
<theadmin> nikitis: not me
<Gal> valentin_: what kind of script?
<nikitis> Someone did, it won't compile
<CGI-Inc0> geekphreak jrib: here is an output of apache2ctl start and strace: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uxC0Hu7B
<ispot> hello,how to use the Logitech quickcam for notebooks pro in ubuntu?
<nikitis> And yes, i generally know what i'm doing
<haavaros> Where does installed windows program go in Wine? I installed utorrent with wine, and now I can't find it
<valentin_> Gal, too smal to mention ;-)
<om26er> oh
<gswain> alright later n00bs
<jabirali> haavaros: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Gal> valentin_: ok :D
<theadmin> haavaros: $HOME/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<progre55> hi people! any news on plymouth splash using ATI graphics?
<nprasath002> hi i installed apache webserver via sysnaptic package manager. i created a test.php file but when i run that file it donloading it intead of executing it. please anyone help
<Gal> progre55: hang on a sec
<progre55> Gal: arrighty )
<theadmin> nprasath002: Did you just install Apache? You'd need PHP too.
<geekphreak> nprasath002: add php5 support
<rethus> help rethus gnome
<jrib> !lamp > nprasath002
<ubottu> nprasath002, please see my private message
<rethus> !help rethus gnome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> nprasath002: read the troubleshooting steps on ubottu's link
<rethus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haavaros> theadmin: jabirali: Nope, it's not there
<Gal> progre55: try that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<nprasath002> all:i installled php5 too
<Gal> you don't get open gl
<Claw_> need a tool for benchmarking my RAID5 - I want to test the write-speed not the read like hdparm does
<rethus> !help gnome desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikitis> So i'm getting a kernel module load error.  Saying cannot load nvidia.ko.  When manually compiling against the new 10.04 kernel
<Gal> but you can use desktop effect and so on
<haavaros> theadmin: jabirali: I guess the program just ran from the .exe then
<rethus> !help install gnome desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> haavaros: Likely...
<thebishop> starting today (not sure what changed), when I plug in a USB mouse into my laptop, i get a lot of screwy behavior where clicks don't work in certain apps and focus gets locked on one application
<Vigo> rethus:> Have you looked at the Gnome site?
<jabirali> haavaros: I guess so. The drive C: should be linked to the path I specified.
<theadmin> rethus: sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<progre55> Gal: awesome, let me take a look
<rethus> how was that command to install gnome-desktop on a xubuntu installation?
<stodorovic> anyone able to get iwl3945 wifi to work in WPA environments at all? I keep getting "Association request to the driver failed" + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429246
<jomofo> 10.04 - Having mysql upstart issues.  Somehow lost my /etc/init/mysql.conf  file and can't seem to get it back no matter how many different ways I try to remove/purge/install/reinstall the mysql-server* packages.  Any ideas?  TIA
<progre55> Gal: truly appreciate! I'll get back to you with the results )
<LogicalDash> rethus, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<davertron> can anyone suggest a good application for podcast/media aggregation?
<jabirali> rethus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rethus> thanks
<jrib> CGI-Inc0: you verified libapr1 libaprutil1 were ok?
<rethus> and how wwas the command to let the bot answer for this?
<Gal> progre55: ok, I got direct rendering running, but no games :D
<theadmin> rethus: :P I dunno the factoid for that.
<Jiong> why my tty cann't show me the another kind of characters just like Chinese words or Japanese word?
<rethus> !help install ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CGI-Inc0> jrib: how?
<jrib> CGI-Inc0: well purge and install would be one way
<rethus> mhh, i don't remember it exactly was something with !help
<progre55> Gal: why? doesnt fglrx support 3d? or games?
<jabirali> Jiong: 1) You need to use a UTF8 terminal and 2) You need a font that supports oriental characters
<CGI-Inc0> i did it trying to solve the problem by myself as suggested on a post i found using google but nothing changed
<jabirali> Jiong: Which terminal do you use?
<CGI-Inc0> anyway i'll try now :)
<Xperianer> having problem with dmraid in lucid. with dmraid -ay everythings working finde, raid activated und functional. but the drive appears three times under nautilus. 2nd problem dmraid didn't start during system power up. any ideas how to solve? using fakeraid with 2 mirrored harddisks , ...
<sceo> how do I remove a program that I installed from .deb and now want to remove (and no longer have the deb) - can I download a new version and use it to dpkg -r?
<Jiong> jabirali: tty terminal
<icullen> hi, is anyone familiar with LTSP in 10.04?  I can't boot clients.  It says "Error: failed to connect to NBD server" then dumps the client to a busybox shell.  9.10 worked OK
<kassah> my theme is still has some gray backgrounded items in the notification area... including Network Managers "plugged into ethernet"... my laptop has dark backgrounded icons... is there a way to reset the theme or something to fix this?
<Jiong> jabirali: the GUI works god, but tty terminal cann't
<theadmin> sceo: It should appear in Synaptic/apt-get list, so you just "sudo apt-get purge" it
<CloudLevi> Soooooooooo how do I install Mozilla Thunderbird 3? =/
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<kassah> using the Ambiance theme
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: add the mozilla ppa
<Jiong> jabirali: s/god/good
<jabirali> sceo: sudo dpkg -r <packagename>, you don't need the .deb, just the name of the package you installed
<ActionParsnip> Jiong: obviously not a wrestling fan eh :)
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna need the exact text for that >>
<theadmin> kassah: It's likely icon problems
<ywgx> s/god/good/g
<maxigas> I am looking for a GUI program to browse music files, play music files with playlist, and burn the playlist on a CD.  I tried looking around but Amarok, GMPD, Sonata, mplayer, etc. don't seem to do this.
<theadmin> ywgx: Oh god. Why do we need a global replacement here, may I ask?
<sceo> jabirali theadmin thanks
<rethus> theadmin: can i also install this window manager (gnome) via synaptic?
<ywgx> have woman?
<kassah> theadmin, any reason the network manager one wouldn't get switched over? my laptop has the dark backgrounded one
<jabirali> Jiong: Aha, it's the console that is the problem... Hmm, I haven't setup that to use other UTF8 characters before :P
<CGI-Inc0> jrib: i just did and apt-get purge libapr which remove apache2 and php5. I reinstalled libapr and libaprutils, then apache2 and then php5: same problem, same error
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install thunderbird-3.0    there is also 3.1 on there, your choice
<maxigas> rethus: yes
<kassah> theadmin, is there a package that might have gotten half installed?
<Jiong> ActionParsnip: what's wrestling fan mean?
<_pg__> help! i upgraded to lucid and it is botched. grub error grub puts not found
<theadmin> kassah: Who knows, who knows... :/ For me, I had to reboot before it gotten to the normal icon
<kassah> theadmin, hmm
<kassah> theadmin, maybe I need to reboot into another theme and reboot back into this one... I'll try that... thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jiong: like TNA wrestling / WWE wrestling etc. There was a thing ages ago for shouting "Foley is good"
<LogicalDash> I say, Gwibber doesn't seem to be opening at all for me. What could be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> _pg__: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<carlosgaldino> hi, I have a stupid question but I can't find on google. Which key is the <Leader>? I saw this on a vim wiki but I don't know which key it is.
<_pg__> ActionParsnip: does it matter where I install grub? Ive never gotten it where I want it but it was working ok before this.
<ActionParsnip> LogicalDash: try reinstalling it and/or renaming the folder that holds its config
<Claw_> LogicalDash start in shell an see what output you get
<ActionParsnip> _pg__: you will install it to the drive you are booting to e.g. /dev/sda    wtc
<Jiong> ActionParsnip: so "Foley is good " can resolve my problem?
<stodorovic> anyone able to get iwl3945 wifi to work in WPA environments at all? I keep getting "Association request to the driver failed" + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429246
<ActionParsnip> etc sorry
<theadmin> Anyone know whether Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu devirative (like Xubuntu)?
<Jiong> ActionParsnip: I just want to call : god again
<ActionParsnip> Jiong: no, i was simply noting the switch and it reminded me
<_pg__> theadmin: not yet
<_pg__> ActionParsnip: i have a lubuntu live usb, will that work
<theadmin> _pg__: With Maverick it will be, then?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not yet but we're hoping :)
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: it needs some kinda key
<jtgiri> hi guys, is there list for more repos for hardy ?
<_pg__> theadmin: i dont think canonical has decided yet
<theadmin> It's just that I want something lightweight and XFCE is bloated in Ubuntu :/
<ActionParsnip> _pg__: sure
<Jiong> ActionParsnip: so, you also meat this kind of problem before.
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: NOT my sudo key
<_pg__> ActionParsnip: i have like 5 partitions and i always eff this part up.
<_pg__> ActionParsnip: EFI>OSX>UBUNTU>W7PRO and im sure there is some free space buffer partitions in there too. (200mb)
<deadlight> ???
<masdi> how to set automount my winxp partitions?
<rethus> how can i delete only one entry on "history" on shell?
<Jiong> jabirali: so, haven't any method to resolve this problem with console?
<_pg__> masdi: edit fstab
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 247510BE
<Claw_> I need a application for benchmarking my RAID5 - I want to test the write-speed not the read like hdparm does. Anybody know one?
<Jiong> masdi: you need to change your /etc/fstab file?
<invisibleprison> Anyone know what would causo my sound to randomly stop working in rhythmbox and when I hover over files in nautilus (still works using totem).
<Jiong> how to get the uuid ?
<theadmin> Claw_: That "Disk Utility" in system menu.
<ActionParsnip> _pg__: the partitions are moot, you are installing to the drive itself
<ActionParsnip> Jiong: sudo blkid
<_pg__> ActionParsnip: but, EFI!, grr, ok ill try it
<Jiong> ActionParsnip: then how to get hardware info?
<Gal> progre55: told you, no opengl
<ActionParsnip> rethus: if you open ~/.bash_history    then yes ;)
<theadmin> Jiong: lshw
<ActionParsnip> Jiong: sudo lshw | less
<rethus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<masdi> jiong : change what?
<Jiong> masdi: edit /etc/fstab
<Claw_> theadmin that would requerie the disc to be completely empty
<theadmin> Claw_: ...!?
<Claw_> masdi edit /etc/fstab
<masdi> jiong : i already open fstab, but dunno what to change
<Nastya> Hi everyone! Recommend me please an free Internet calendar service which can work with Sunbird?
<rethus> ActionParsnip: have no .bash_history in my ~-Dir
<Claw_> theadmin it does
<Jiong> masdi: man fstab
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Nastya
<ubottu> Nastya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> Claw_: Well I never tried...
<Claw_> theadmin "The disk seems to have usage `filesystem' - write benchmarking requires the disk to be completely empty"
<jabirali> Jiong: I'm sorry, but I doubt it... According to this wiki: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fonts#Console_fonts , "A console font is limited to either 256 or 512 characters."
<ActionParsnip> rethus: try: cd ~; ls -a
<masdi> thanks, reading it now
<bartek> Hi there. When I want to mount a Samba directory .. how do I determine the //servername/sharename ? Like, I'm sure I know what it is, but I want to verify before I just randomly edit my fstab file
<rethus> ActionParsnip: have done so
<vivid> so, i just installed todays round of updates for lucid.....and now grub is broken, cant boot any of my systems,     how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> rethus: the file is hidden and you will have one, thats where the history is held
<rethus> i'm on a webserver... there is no user-account on /home/
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: failed...
<rethus> maybe its on root's ~ ?
<abhijain> hello
<_pg__> how do i reinstall grub from grub rescue prompt
<theadmin> rethus: It's likely in /root
<jabirali> Jiong: You could however try out something called fbterm, which is a terminal emulator for the linux framebuffer console. It seems to support all freetype2-fonts
<rethus> k
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: care to give some actual details
<Jiong> So quit?
<_pg__> it wont boot to live usb im still at "error: the symbol 'grub puts' not found
<vivid> how do i fix broken grub after todays updates?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | _pg__
<ubottu> _pg__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<abhijain> what is the difference b/w netbook and netbook remix which one is better
<theadmin> vivid: See the above factoid
<jabirali> Jiong: http://code.google.com/p/fbterm/
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: what release are you using?
<Goosey> Does anyone have any opinions regarding the quality/value of these laptops: http://www.system76.com/ ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Goosey
<ubottu> Goosey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: Koala
<jtgiri> is there a way to install local .deb package with apt-get ?
<Claw_> abhijain remix has another desktop
<jabirali> Jiong: One of the features listed on their site is "auto-detect text encoding with current locale, support double width scripts like Chinese, Japanese etc"
<vivid> theadmin, what factoid...
<theadmin> jtgiri: No, but you can use the following: "gdebi somefile.deb"
<theadmin> ubottu: grub2 | vivid
<ubottu> vivid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<VCoolio> jtgiri: or cli-only: dpkg -i blah.deb
<Claw_> abhijain for lower resolutions - you should just tryout with the live-cd :)
<Babar> hum, is there a way to make the language bar less dumb and NOT square?
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: maybe it didn't fail. It gave me an error but now it's telling me it changed nothing as if it's already there
<rethus> theadmin: jes there is bash_history, but not with my entry i made as user
<theadmin> VCoolio: gdebi is CLI, it just also gets dependencies, unlike dpkg
<stoneman> i have installed 10.04 but i can't find openoffice suite in my menu! applications>office?? any help
<essial> what was that app called that replaces the Window List with the windows 7 like icon boxes
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      add this line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main      save the file and close gedit
<essial> I installed it on my other computer but I can't remember the name of it, i know it's on gnome-look.org
<rethus> stoneman: maybe install it with aptitude
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: then run: sudo apt-gt update; sudo apt-get install thunderbird-3.0
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: o_O.... uhm....
<Claw_> stoneman is it installed ? (sudo apt-get xxx)
<abhijain> Claw_: i have wubi , netbook and netbook remix which one is better
<Wanderer> anyone having problems with autofs not starting after a reboot since upgrading to Lucid?
<VCoolio> essial: dockbar-x
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: can you try and be constructive rather than pointless emoticon stuff
<_pg__> wtf-can grub be made ease in a future release? I ALWAYS have problems with it. it is a huge hurdle to people that arent already linux geniuses
<Claw_> abhijain are you using windows?
<theadmin> CloudLevi: With one command: "echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozilla-daily && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<essial> VCoolio: Thanks!
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: your last statement confused me >> the one before the sudo
<jrib> _pg__: what problems did you have?  You shouldn't have to touch grub
<abhijain> Claw_: no at this time i m on wubi
<vivid> _pg__, this is obviously purely a fail and ubuntu's end today, dont blame grub2 :p
<stoneman> sudo apt-get install [what is the file for open office] ???
<abhijain> Claw_: ubuntu 1o.4 wubu
<CloudLevi> theadmin: That doesn't look cut/paste safe...and yet I assume that it is?
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: better. Ok they are instructions for you to follow, a command to run and some text to add to the file
<_pg__> jrib: error: the symbol 'grun_puts_' not found
<jrib> stoneman: if you don't want to use the command line, use Software Center or Synaptic to search for openoffice
<ActionParsnip> stoneman: openoffice.org
<CloudLevi> wait...Gedit...
<theadmin> CloudLevi: It is, just don't paste the quotes :D
<abhijain> Claw_: wubi*
<altavatar> Hi. I have a sblive (sigmatel chip) and ubuntu 10.04 and can't get audio to work through the spdif output on the back. i've selected the card in the sound prefs, and made sure the spdif items in alsamixer are unmuted, any other ideas?
<Jiong> jabirali: so cann't display double byte characteres?
<stoneman> hehe i want to use console xD
<stoneman> tnx
<Claw_> I need a application for benchmarking my RAID5 - I want to test the write-speed not the read like hdparm does. Anybody know one?
<_pg__> jrib: grub rescue>
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: i have given complete instructions, just read and follow
<CloudLevi> I have...a very small idea of what you guys are telling me to do
<jrib> stoneman: you can use "apt-cache search" to search
<jrib> !apt > stoneman
<ubottu> stoneman, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Claw_: does hdparm have a switch to choose write ?
<Wanderer> ugh, and no mouse in latest upgrade to Lucid
<Wanderer> wtf
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: could you post them again in another window so they're not constantly scrolling up?
<Claw_> ActionParsnip would ask for a tool if hdparm could solve my problem?
<jrib> !grub2 >
<stodorovic> anyone able to get iwl3945 wifi to work in WPA environments at all? I keep getting "Association request to the driver failed" + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429246
<jrib> !grub2 > _pg__
<ubottu> _pg__, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: i'm just telling you to add a line to a file, the file is owned by root so you need gksudo to run gedit in order to get write access
<jrib> _pg__: follow those steps on reinstalling grub
<bartek> Hi there. When I want to mount a Samba directory .. how do I determine the //servername/sharename ? Like, I'm sure I know what it is, but I want to verify before I just randomly edit my fstab file
<ActionParsnip> Claw_: have you checked the hdparm man page
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Isn't it easier to just give one command instead of explaining how to do everything? :D
<kangourou_nomade> Excuse me all
<nikitis> I need some help manually installing my drivers.  Something is wrong.  I've done all of the default stuff as usual, but now i can't seem to use them
<_pg__> jrib: yeah. already got that. i try booting to live usb and still here at grub rescue, and those comnmands dont work there
<Claw_> ActionParsnip I did
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: ...can I just use that sudo command you gave me? >> or do I have to do both?
<kangourou_nomade> I just saw Mark will answer some questions on this channel #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<VCoolio> bartek: try 'sudo smbtree' in terminal, or use gigolo or some samba frontend
<kangourou_nomade> but i see i can't talk
<besa> hi
<vivid> why do we have to reinstall grub in the first place? did nobody test this latest update before it was spread to users?
<kangourou_nomade> (i'm new to irc)
<jabirali> Jiong: Like I said, check out fbterm at http://code.google.com/p/fbterm/. It seems like console fonts are limited to maximum 512 characters, which won't be enough to cover chinese/japanese; but fbterm is a terminal emulator that _runs in the tty_, and lets you use the same fonts you use in X in the tty. I think this is what you are looking for.
<jrib> _pg__: did you follow the steps on the wiki?  What exactly did you try and what exactly was the result?
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: yeah, nevermind
<kangourou_nomade> Can u hear me?
<jabirali> Jiong: fbterm seems to be in the repositories too :)
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: there is a command needing gksudo as yuo are using gedit which should not be run with sudo, you will then need sudo to run apt-get.
<besa> how to install programs of windows in UBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> besa: with wine
<VCoolio> kangourou_nomade: loud and clear
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | besa
<ubottu> besa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<besa> but my copmuter is poor
<_pg__> jrib: i put in my live usb, tell it to boot to it. and i end right back up at grub.: error: the symbol 'grun_puts_' not found
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: what was that file edit supposed to do? I've already got TB3.1 installing BTW, so I don't think I'll need it...but I still want to know
<ActionParsnip> besa: check the appdb for compatibility, not all apps work, and not all work well
<besa> my copmuter is i367
<jrib> _pg__: you aren't booting from the live cd then
<_pg__> jrib: from there, the commands are all unrecognized
<MikeH_> Is there an alternative to unetbootin for mac?
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: if its installing then its all good
<altavatar> The sound prefs "output" tab only gives an option for "Dummy output", shouldnt it also list the snd card device?
<AndyGraybeal> hi, what is the best way to represent 'all files' is it simply * (an asterisk)?
<_pg__> MikeH_: no. not a dman thing
<jrib> AndyGraybeal: no.  What context?
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: I figured as much, but I still wanna know what the file edit was for. >>
<theadmin> AndyGraybeal: Pretty much yes, but depends on what command.
<ActionParsnip> the sources.list file contains the sources that apt-get and software centre pull their packages from
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: The key, right?
<kangourou_nomade> Excuse me Vcoolio
<MikeH_> _pg__: Thought as much :/
<AndyGraybeal> jrib, scp -R * (all of my files underneath this directory, recursively)
<Jiong> jabirali: ths, I'll try this.
<besa> Is there alternative method for install windows programs except WINE
<besa> plz
<zaafouri> hi
<stodorovic> Should we be pushing generic Linux questions to #linux ?
<theadmin> besa: A dual-boot
<jrib> AndyGraybeal: * will not match files that begin with a .
<kangourou_nomade> i cant talk in this channel: #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<theadmin> stodorovic: Usually we don't.
<devon_jones> I've got exim4 configured as my local mta, but I want to be able to use the sendmail command to send well, mails.  Will installing sendmail bork the exim4-config?  will the sendmail command work with exim4's smarthost stuff?
<AndyGraybeal> jrib: what is the best way to match all files in linux?
<zaafouri> hi besa
<maco> stodorovic: no
<ActionParsnip> stodorovic: ask in here if it is using ubuntu :)
<stodorovic> pity
<zaafouri> how r u
<maco> stodorovic: only if they're using gentoo or something :P
<nikitis> Can anyone help me with my graphics driver problem?
<jrib> AndyGraybeal: why don't you just copy the directory you are in?
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: Okay, then...so if I want to get up-to-date Mozilla software through Update Center, I should go ahead and do what you said. ... ...Mind reposting it in another window...as I asked before? >>;
<jabirali> nikitis: whatr is the problem?
<VCoolio> kangourou_nomade: maybe you need to register your nick for that channel
<VCoolio> !register | kangourou_nomade
<ubottu> kangourou_nomade: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<juanca> I'm tring to use a special vmdk virtual disk with VirtualBox, pointing to an existing partition using: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /media/Chica/repos.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb -partitions 5 -relative -register  I can't do it without sudo, but when I try to add it to the existing vm i get a VERR_ACCESS_DENIED error...  couldn't get any help in #vbox... maybe someone here?
<stodorovic> ActionParsnip: i'm asking but no one is responding. also this channel's being swamped by general linux questions and means people like me that habve real ubuntu problems dont get heard
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: as well as the exact location OF said file?
<AndyGraybeal> jrib: okay thank you
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: that works...
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: the sources list is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> kangourou_nomade: yes you can.
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: thanks. I'll be on my way, then.
<justin22885> im having an issue with ubuntu
<maco> stodorovic: other channels tend to be a bit abrasive  toward new people, while we require being pretty nice
<ActionParsnip> stodorovic: ask then reask a little later
<maco> !pm| zaafouri
<ubottu> zaafouri: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<justin22885> i just installed ubuntu, and itll only boot if i have the USB drive i installed from plugged into the usb
<nikitis> jabirali, i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, Then graphics needed to be recompiled.  So i went to do so, but i got a cannot loaed nvidia.ko error.  I then recompiled it as sudo sh NVIDIA-package.run -k (uname -r) and it compiled, but I can't seem to tell ubuntu to use it
<Wanderer> Anyone having problems with a USB mouse after today's updates?
<kerebrus> Is there a hardware panel that displays the hardware in ones computer? becuase since I switched to 10.04 my usb dvd rom and my internal dvd rom stopped working.
<justin22885> if i take the flash drive i installed from out.. it wont boot, its like the bootloader got installed to that instead
<stodorovic> ActionParsnip: i have many times :/
<andeeeuk> has anyone got their ati graphics card working on ubunutu 10.04?
<stodorovic> maco: i suppose that's a good point
<jabirali> Jiong: Yup, I tested it locally; chinese characters displayed correctly in fbterm :D
<Wiggly> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 using the install inside windows option... i can now boot back in to windows fine but when i try to boot Ubuntu i get somthing like "GRUB>" is there some way of fixing this (i have windows 7 if thats any help)...
<tapan_chugh> sound is not working on my ubuntu system
<tapan_chugh> please help
<justin22885> how do i reinstall grub to the mbr?
<n8w> does anyone know any tools for measuring hdd max transfer rate?
<balkierode> what will happen if i cancell a install process in ubuntu software center?
<jabirali> nikitis: You mean the system still doesn'tload the module when needed?
<stodorovic> tapan_chugh: platy some music with mpg123 or oggplay or aplay etc.
<balkierode> will that resume from where i cancell when i give next time?
<kerebrus> andeeeuk envyng-qt is a program that will detect the best driver for nvidia and ati cards.
<juanca>  I'm tring to use a special vmdk virtual disk with VirtualBox, pointing to an existing partition using: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /media/Chica/repos.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb -partitions 5 -relative -register  I can't do it without sudo, but when I try to add it to the existing vm i get a VERR_ACCESS_DENIED error...  couldn't get any help in #vbox... maybe someone here?
<ActionParsnip> tapan_chugh: run: sudo lshw -C sound | grep product       websearch the line to find guides
<jabirali> nikitis: I think it is better  to install the nvidia driver through the normal package manager though, unless you absolutely need the newest nvidia driver
<stodorovic> anyone able to get iwl3945 wifi to work in WPA environments at all since about 9.04? I keep getting "Association request to the driver failed" + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/429246
<justin22885> i just opened grub, types find /boot/grub/stage1, not found
<scratchme> Hi All.  When I connect all my drives to my server, then install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server grub won't install right.  I think it's because it doesn't handle the # of drives in the system right.  If I disconnect hardware, it works again.  I have 29 SCSI devices.
<guntbert> juanca: what host OS do you use?
<jabirali> nikitis: If you use the installer from nvidia.com, you have to recompile the driver manually every time you upgrade your kernel.
<nikitis> jabirali, i need it
<private_meta> The Ubuntu Update manager that should show I've got new updates as some kind of indicator, or that should show that I should reboot because of kernel upgrades, what could be the reason it doesn't come up at all?
<maco> stodorovic: yes, mine works in 9.10. i havent upgraded that machine to 10.04 yet
<yenoh> anyone knows how to get the source for "ubuntu-text" plymouth plugin?
<nikitis> jabirali, i
<nikitis> jabirali, i'm fine with that.
<jabirali> nikitis: OK. You haven't upgraded the kernel since you last installed the nvidia driver then?
<andeeeuk> kerebrus: do you know how to get the envyng-qt program working in ubuntu 10.04?
<maco> yenoh: apt-get source <packagename>
<_pg__> grub how i loath thee
<smiley979879> I just installed the netbook edition of 10.04 on my hp mini 311...is there anyway to set it up so that when I close the lid the laptop does not suspend?  I looked in the power management settings...I want the netbook to stay on when I close the lid
<besa> any body here know anything about UNIX systems
<kerebrus> andeeeuk sudo aptitude install envyng-qt install it then restart comp
<besa> pleze
<andeeeuk> i heard it doesnt work on the latest ubuntu release
<nikitis> jabirali, would upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 count?  I think it's using a new kernel
<guntbert> !ot | besa
<ubottu> besa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yenoh> maco: we don't have the plugin source, there's the binary only
<nikitis> jabirali, i had manually compiled it in 9.10 successfully.
<ActionParsnip> besa: UNIX in what way, why not ask your real question
<stodorovic> maco: uname -r && modinfo iwl3945 | grep ^version:     please? Also do you run gnome or NetowkrManager?
<maco> yenoh: even in the source package? O_O
<yenoh> maco: yes, I looked
<maco> stodorovic: i use kde
<jabirali> nikitis: Yup, upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 means you upgraded your kernel, so you would have to reinstall the nvidia driver afterwards.
<smiley979879> I would hop someone here knows about unix...ha
<nikitis> jabirali, usually when a new kernel comes out i kill gdm, type sudo sh nvidia-pakage.run and it auto uninstalls and reinstalls new one
<VCoolio> private_meta: you mean the icon in the panel? do you have update-notifier in your startup applications?
<Wiggly> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.04 using the install inside windows option... i can now boot back in to windows fine but when i try to boot Ubuntu i get somthing like "GRUB>" is there some way of fixing this (i have windows 7 if thats any help)... anyone that knows the answer whisper me please and thank you
<nikitis> jabirali, i did that already, but they are not working.
<nikitis> jabirali, this is why I need help
<maco> stodorovic: which bit of that output do you want?
<helo> can i install ubuntu onto a blank hard drive using virtualbox?
<helo> and then boot it directly
<itsme2010> I am using pidgin and how do I make pidgin now to show my IP address?
<theadmin> helo: Uhm, no, you'd do a real install for that.
<jabirali> nikitis: Yeah, that's the correct procedure alright... Hmm. What is the output of this command: "sudo modprobe nvidia" ?
<twig111> My fresh Lucid install won't connect to my Ubuntu One account. When Ubuntu One Preferences tries to log in through the browser, the site recognizes my machine, asks if I want to add it, and when I add the machine, it returns a "can't connect" error. I don't have a clue how to troubleshoot this. Where should I start?
<justin22885> can anyone help at all?
<stodorovic> maco: hmm. Well I cant even connect if i dont run gnome or kde when following the WPA guides. dmesg just seems to indicate that i cannot associate at all.   the bit that says  version: 1.2.26ks (on mine)
<ActionParsnip> Wiggly: you may have to manually run grub stuff to get booted. I havent done this myself but know it can be done. Did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<helo> theadmin: no cd, no ubuntu (for usb creator)
<scratchme> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=514976  <== I'm having this problem in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server.  Any suggestions?
<maverick340> my university has a wired and wireless network , but i can t access the windows wired shares when i am on wifi
<nikitis> jabirali, went to next $
<maco> stodorovic: so /etc/network/interfaces configured with wpa_supplicant syntax doesnt work?
<stodorovic> maco: and the kernel version - i wonder if it's a regression in the driver. Funny think is my dad had problems with this and I could never fix it - so had to install Slackware for him isntead of Kubuntu
<nikitis> jabirali, no output, just went to next prompt
<coll> hello. i was doing an update and it was interrupted.. the machine was shutdown by mistake. now it wont boot. is there a way to recover the OS? maybe reinstalling the OS without formatting the filesystem?
<maverick340> while on windows, i can , by directly entering the shared name in run dialog box ( \\sharename0
<Gibby13> Got a problem just did a fresh install of 10.04 server, decided to change up my disk schema, and now my computer sees the MBR/Grub on the first disk but it is really on the 3rd, how do i wipe the mbr/grub from the first and 2nd disk?
<jabirali> nikitis: That's kind of weird. It means that the nvidia driver is now loaded without problems...
<maco> stodorovic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428357
<nikitis> jabirali, yes, this is why i'm here
<stodorovic> maco: this laptop is supposed to be "roaming" so it should let the user select which SSID to connect to and let them provide authentication credentials. not hardwired by editing the config file manually
<nikitis> because i'm not a noob, and I need real help ;)
<itsme2010> I am using pidgin and how do I make pidgin not to show my IP address?
<ActionParsnip> coll: boot to live cd and chroot, you can then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<nikitis> jabirali, i was using an xorg.conf before
<erUSUL> itsme2010: where? in irc ?
<maco> stodorovic: but editing the interfaces file can let you test easier
<erUSUL> itsme2010: ask for a cloak in #freenode
<nikitis> jabirali, i don't understand how ubuntu works without an xorg.conf file anymore
<andeeeuk> did anyone get the ati drivers working with ubuntu 10.04?
<maco> stodorovic: to rule out network manager problems
<coll> ActionParsnip, following that, my data will remain intact?
<jabirali> nikitis: I see :P. What exactly is the problem now then? Xorg uses the wrong driver, or it tries to use nvidia but fails?
<stodorovic> maco: that paste is a bunch of porn links.... :/
<itsme2010> erUSUL: Right click on my username and click on info. You will get my IP address.
<ActionParsnip> coll: what data?
<coll> files that i have
<maco> stodorovic: ew. sorry. 367
<nikitis> jabirali, yeah, when i logout it crashes and I get the black screen with the option screen to run in low graphics mode.
<erUSUL> itsme2010: ok again ask for a cloak in #freenode :)
<stodorovic> maco: :) thanks
<jabirali> nikitis: It tries to autodetect your hardware with HAL, although it should be possible to force it to use an xorg.conf instead. I did that on my laptop, since my good ol' xorg.conf worked fine :P
<jgomo3> I searched for eclipse in the software center and i got the following two results on top: 1) Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE (eclipse) 2) Eclipse (Integrated developmet enviroment Eclipse). which is the diference?
<maco> stodorovic: im copying the url from the other laptop's screen
<bobbyyu> Hey, usually how long is a longest file transfer over a LAN?
<melter> is there any way to downgrade x11 in 10.04 to an older, functional version?
<ActionParsnip> bobbyyu: transfer of what?
<balkierode> what will happen if i cancell a install process in ubuntu software center? will that resume later?
<itsme2010>  erUSUL: What if I want to chat in other than freenode and what is cloak?
<bobbyyu> Say a 911MB file
<erUSUL> !dwongrade | melter
<erUSUL> !downgrade | melter
<ubottu> melter: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> bobbyyu: what speed is the link?
<bobbyyu> I don't know. 10/100
<melter> ubottu: i don't want to downgrade ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stodorovic> maco: hmm interesting. Your kernel is slightly older than mine.
<nikitis> jabirali, how would i go about telling it to use xorg.conf?
<ActionParsnip> bobbyyu: and is it consistantly 10/100 or does the speed cange in places?
<DarkStar1> Is ext4 fully supported in Lucid or should I stick to 3
<maverick340> can i access wired shares using wireless ?
<nikitis> jabirali, i prefer it anyways as I can manually customize nvidia features
<maco> stodorovic: yeah i dont use that computer much so havent installed updates
<Wiggly> ActionParsnip: MD% is 100%
<bobbyyu> I think it ranges
<scratchme> bobbyyu: 911MB would normally go 1-1.2MB/sec for 10Mbit, 10-12MB/sec for 100Mbit, and 30-125MB/sec for 1Gbit.
<theadmin> DarkStar1: It's fully supported ever since Karmic :/
<erUSUL> itsme2010: then you will have to ask in the other's network support channels. ip visibility is inherent to irc nothing a client (pidgin) can do
<Wiggly> MD5*
<melter> DarkStar1: stick with ext3 if you can
<DarkStar1> theadmin: thanks
<scratchme> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=514976  <== I'm having this problem in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server.  Any suggestions?
<erUSUL> itsme2010: you can use something like tor too (if the irc network allows it)
<stodorovic> maco: your is 2.6.31-16-generic and mine's 2.6.31-21-generic    i wonder if that makes the difference. But I think those would be ubuntu patches for the kernel...
<DarkStar1> melter: why?
<coll> ActionParsnip, will that format the filesystem and reinstall the entire OS?
<rabidweezle> (if you wanna meet the man behind ubuntu, goto #ubuntu-classroom, he's answering questions)
<ActionParsnip> Wiggly: good, remember to check BEFORE using the data. I'm guessing by the time you only just checked it now
<besa> hi people
<erUSUL> itsme2010: try to find out my ip and you will se what a cloak is ...)
<nibbier> nikitis: there should be some X.log.0 or however it was called. and check dmesg|tail
<maco> stodorovic: right
<ActionParsnip> coll: no, it will just continue the upgrade
<Wiggly> ActionParsnip: lol yes but either way its fine :P
<erUSUL> nibbier: nikitis /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<besa> i want to know how to back up my linux system
<bobbyyu> So how long would the lowest possible setting be?
<coll> ActionParsnip, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Wiggly: thought so, MD5 test first in future, bad ISO wil make a bad install
<bobbyyu> for a 911MB file?
<erUSUL> !backup | besa
<ubottu> besa: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stodorovic> is there any way to tell what sets of patches were applied to a vanilla kernel to make it a ubuntu -xx-generic kernel ?
<besa> my system is xubuntu
<Gal> besa: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> bobbyyu: about 15 mins is my guess
<jabirali> nikitis: One moment, I'll go check my config ;)
<qwerty_guy> how do i move window buttons to right?
<bobbyyu> Because I'm getting over an hour
<twig111> Why doesn't my fresh Lucid install connect to my Ubuntu One account? When Ubuntu One Preferences tries to log in through the browser, the site recognizes my machine, asks if I want to add it, and when I add the machine, it returns a "can't connect" error. I don't have a clue how to troubleshoot this. Where should I start?
<qwerty_guy> this is so irritating
<itsme2010> erUSUL: Thank you for the information.
<erUSUL> !controls | qwerty_guy
<ubottu> qwerty_guy: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Wiggly> ActionParsnip: thanx noted for future
<erUSUL> itsme2010: no problem.
<erUSUL> itsme2010: asking fo a cloak is quick and easy
<nikitis> erUSUL, says Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module.  Please see the system's kernel log for additional error messages
<ActionParsnip> bobbyyu: http://www.seabreezecomputers.com/tips/filexfer.htm   gives some speed numbers
<Gibby13> anybody?
<erUSUL> nikitis: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<ActionParsnip> twig111: is it fully updated?
<onetinsoldier> qwerty_guy: i know of theme that has them on the right by default.. the Shiki-Brave theme
<rafaelsoaresbr> does anyone knows how to discover where grub2 is installed?
<qwerty_guy> please make the right side default next time
<qwerty_guy> its so irritating
<itsme2010> erUSUL: Do we have any command to ask for a cloak
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: ......WHY is Thunderbird called "Shredder"???? >>;;;
<onetinsoldier> qwerty_guy: i know of theme that has them on the right by default.. the Shiki-Brave theme. do --> apt-cache search shiki-brave
<nikitis> erUSUL, says nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: sudo fdisk -l   the asterisked partition will be the one
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: its pre-release
<twig111> ActionParsnip: I think so. It hasn't worked since I installed the RC, and I've fully updated it since release.
<besa> what mean by Happy hake!
<hamzaatova3> how can i broadcast audio from my pc to my stereo wirelessly?????????????
<qwerty_guy> onetinsoldier, i already moved them to the right
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: 3.0 is too...
<coll> ActionParsnip: the one on the machine is 9.10. can i just download the 10.04 and boot off that one?
<onetinsoldier> qwerty_guy: ok, roger
 * helo disapproves of the word "taint"
<erUSUL> itsme2010: just go to #freenode and ask (politely) for one. a " Hi network staffers i would like to request an unaffiliated cloak for myself; thank you very much in advance » shoud be enough
<jabirali> nikitis: I think this is the relevant part: Section "ServerFlags"
<jabirali>     Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
<jabirali> EndSection
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/3.0a3/
<justin22885> i guess no one can help me
<guntbert> qwerty_guy: this is no place for complaints - no developpers here
<ActionParsnip> coll: sure if you want
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: named Shredder, I mean...they're both called Shredder...when the one I downloaded straight from Mozilla was Thunderbird... =/ (I downloaded it but I don't know how to install it-
<nikitis> erUSUL, http://fpaste.org/cEOD
<juanca> gunbert: I'm using Ubuntu desktop as host and Server as guest (Lucid)
<erUSUL> itsme2010: you have to set up your nick (register it etc ...)
<ActionParsnip> twig111: log a bug then is all i can suggest. I dont use ubuntuone. its worthless to me
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: Sure? Good to know that it's installed on root partition.
<juanca> I'm tring to use a special vmdk virtual disk with VirtualBox, pointing to an existing partition using: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /media/Chica/repos.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb -partitions 5 -relative -register  I can't do it without sudo, but when I try to add it to the existing vm i get a VERR_ACCESS_DENIED error...  couldn't get any help in #vbox... maybe someone here?
<juanca> I'm using Ubuntu desktop as host and Server as guest (Lucid)
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: oh crap... seems it wasn't "not installed" before...it just doesn't WORK with the Indicator Applet!!!
<stodorovic> maco: i'm installing 2.6.31-16-generic and will reboot with thaty
<twig111> ActionParsnip: Whoa. Now I have 58 MB of updates waiting, and I just updated day before yesterday. I'll see if the updates fix it.
<itsme2010> erUSUL: No I have't. So I am trying to setup one
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: its alpha, it will have bugs. You could always run it with alltray ;)
<maco> stodorovic: and im installing updates. we'll see what happens :P
<erUSUL> nikitis: dunno could be that you have to versions of the nvidia driver installed ?
<erUSUL> !register | itsme2010
<ubottu> itsme2010: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: 3.0.4 is too? What is Alltray anyway?
<nikitis> erUSUL, how do i clean my installation of installs?
<qwerty_guy> guntbert, where can i get devs?
<erUSUL> itsme2010: this is getting to offtopic. please "/join #freenode" more help there. thank you
<renegaid> i tried looking at a netflix video and it said streaming is not supported by your operating system
<guntbert> juanca: you can use the <tab> key to autocomplete nicks
<jabirali> nikitis: could you by the way also post /var/log/Xorg.log.0.old in pastebin?
<erUSUL> nikitis: it all depends on how did you installed the drivers ...
<nikitis> erUSUL, manually
<stodorovic> maco: :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: So if I install windows grub is not going to be overwritten.
<twig111> ActionParsnip: All I want UbuntuOne for is for the music store. For everything else, I use Dropbox. Why would I use a file sync service that is bound to one OS?
<erUSUL> nikitis: using the run from nvidia's site ?
<ActionParsnip> CloudLevi: lets you run any app (except terminal afair) and it will minimise to the tray, you can also add some extra swithes to give a key combo to show / hise the app (sexy)
<juanca> guntbert: thank you, how about my problem?
<nikitis> erUSUL, yes
<CloudLevi> ActionParsnip: I just want it to work with the indicator applet DXX
<guntbert> qwerty_guy: you *could* file a !bug - but as far as I know that has been a decision "from the top" - so not likely to change - and very easy to change yourself :-)
<erUSUL> nikitis: only that ? you did not used System>admin>hardware drivers  or installed nvidia-glx or anything else ?
<Bennit> haai
<pyav> i am not getting volume control icon on the taskbar.any solution?
<Bennit> Q about panel buttons:
<nikitis> erUSUL, yes i promise, I always manually kill gdm, then run as root nvidia-package.run
<nikitis> then reload
<Bennit> can you say like "run as a bash script" without writing a real bash/shell script?
<Gibby13> how do i wipe just mbr/grub from a disk?
<nikitis> erUSUL, except it didn't work this time
<erUSUL> nikitis: if you only used the *.run you can uninstall it iirc with « sudo ./filename_etc_*.run --uninstall » or --remove
<DarkStar1> Whoopsies!!
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: the windows installer will write its bootloader to the drive you install it to, if grub is there now, it will be lost when windows is done and will need to be reinstalled. The settings on the partition will still stand
<justin22885> grub stage1 doesnt exist.. what should i do
<justin22885> ?
<Bennit> I want to use the * notation of bash to denote which file the button needs to open with my program
<Bennit> -> a button with a custom command, lets say 'gedit /some/path/*.txt'
<nikitis> erUSUL, hmm would that work if i had two versions installed, but only have the later .run package still?
<psusi> justin22885: huh?
<guntbert> juanca: please paste the output of ls -l  /media/Chica/repos.vmdk
<VCoolio> Bennit: try with zenity; install zenity, then do: gedit $(zenity --file-selection)
<erUSUL> nikitis: well a new install of the run (i use it too) should clean up the older installs... never failed for me
<justin22885> psusi, i cant load ubuntu without having the installation USB plugged in
<theadmin> VCoolio: Why would one need to install Zenity? it's there by default
<justin22885> im trying to properly setup grub on the hdd so i wont need the usb drive anymore
<nikitis> erUSUL, okay i just uninstalled it according to the .run package
<nikitis> let me try and manually reinstall it
<Bennit> VCoolio: how do I specify my file then? just behind it?
<VCoolio> theadmin: oh, that's since 10.04 then? didn't know
<erUSUL> justin22885: follow the instructions to recover grub after installing windows ...
<theadmin> VCoolio: It was there in Karmic too, dunno
<erUSUL> !grub2 | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<progre55> Gal: may I pm you? )
<VCoolio> Bennit: the zenity thing will be a file chooser dialog like 'save as' or 'open file' in an app
<vangelis> Any ideas why ubuntu 10.04 will not let me log in
<vangelis> ???
<erUSUL> !details | vangelis
<ubottu> vangelis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Bennit> that's not really what I want, I think
<hamzaatova3> how can i broadcast audio from my pc to my stereo wirelessly?????????????
<juanca> guntbert: -rwxr-xr-x 1 juanca juanca        655 2010-05-04 18:55 respaldos_part.vmdk
<VCoolio> Bennit: if you want a button to open all txt files in a folder, you can do what you said, gedit /path/to/*.txt
<juanca> guntbert: I was trying to create repos.vmdk today, but I have the same problem with respaldos_part
<Bennit> naah, doesn't start anything, even tough it starts from commandline
<VCoolio> Bennit: but then better use the 'remember open files'-plugin for gedit, don't know what it's called exactly
<alonea> ok, in UBR, how do I edit the top panel? I accidentally removed the panel for logging out and am trying to get it back
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pVHMeZEY :: I want to install windows to sda1, ubuntu is at sda2. My question is: where is grub installed? If it's in sda2 so great! if it's in MBR it's bad.
<justin22885> problem is, if i put my liveusb back in, it just loads the OS
<Bennit> VCoolio: it's not with gedit but with squeak, gedit was just to give a straightforward-testable example for everyone :p
<kassah> could someone possibly help me fix the ambiance theme on my install... the notification area background doesn't update properly http://will.kassah.net/temp/back.png'
<guntbert> juanca: that looks fine enough
<ubuntugeekie> hello, can someone say how to install xfree in ubuntu? it is needed for a driver and googling returned no link to download it.
<VCoolio> Bennit: what if you prefix the command with bash -c   does it work then?
<kassah> http://will.kassah.net/temp/back.png (without the ')
<stodorovic> wehat on earth is wrong with grub people or ubuntu people? grub.cfg is supposed to be a config file. it's been turned into a pseudo-shell-script argh.
<juanca> guntbert: what can I do then? install vmware?
<geekphreak> abhijain: hello, hope you are ok
<vangelis> OK. I got ubuntu 10.04, 64 bit. I uninstalled pulse audio and when i restarted it asked me for a password (although it's set not to) and when I typed in my password, authentication failed
<abhijain> olpc india and or lug invited for teach school students .
<Bennit> nope :)
<Bennit> VCoolio: ^ *
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah
<xinwen> Is there any shortcut to hide all the windows but not current window?
<abhijain> geekphreak: iam ok what about you?
<nikitis> erUSUL, when i try and run it, i get an error message that says "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed!  Continue installation anyway?"
<theadmin> stodorovic: None of our fault, it's all grub devs.
<justin22885> how do i set up grub from within ubuntu?
<erUSUL> nikitis: never seen such message ... sorry
<stodorovic> theadmin: indeed. i just cant seem to find out how to give me an option on which kernel to boot
<geekphreak> abhijain: ok
<abhijain> geekphreak: olpc invited us for teach people on xo laptop which is enabled with f12 remix
<haavaros> chmod -R 777 <file> or chmod 777 -R <file>?
<juanca> I'm tring to use a special vmdk virtual disk with VirtualBox, pointing to an existing partition using: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /media/Chica/repos.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb -partitions 5 -relative -register  I can't do it without sudo, but when I try to add it to the existing vm i get a VERR_ACCESS_DENIED error...  couldn't get any help in #vbox... maybe someone here? I'm using Ubuntu desktop as host and Server as guest (Lucid).
<juanca> .. ls -l gaves me: -rwxr-xr-x 1 ... repos.vmdk
<stodorovic> bleh you have to hold down shift
<guntbert> juanca: sorry - I have never dealt with that kind of setup - I guess the people in #vbox assumed that you are trying to do something ...hmm... you should not do on that system  - I assume you did read the manual - maybe tell them in #vbox what you really want to accomplish -- they might know another way to the same goal
<alonea> ok, in UBR, how do I edit the top panel? I accidentally removed the panel for logging out and am trying to get it back
<qwerty_guy> guntbert, i know that but most people are *used* to buttons on the right and its irritating for them to come here to chage it. at least u can add an option in themes or something like that
<geekphreak> alonea: try to reset panels
<theadmin> ubottu: resetpanels | alonea
<ubottu> alonea: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geekphreak> theadmin: thanks
<RambJoe> i've accidentally lost everything in my applications menu :(
<kassah> boo =(
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all. Does anyone know if there are some effects missing in compiz on 10.04, as compared to Compiz in 09.10?
<kassah> that diddn't help my issue
<stodorovic> maco: 2.6.31-16-generic fails here :(
<Eupator> Hi people!
<erUSUL> alonea: right click on it choose add to panel
<stodorovic> on a lenovo 3000 n200
<ActionParsnip> Cajun_Lan_Man: are they not present in ccsm ?
<alonea> geekphreak: is there no app to add stuff to the panel? I think I remember KDE having a list of things you could add/remove. I don't mind resetting, but was just wondering.
<theadmin> Cajun_Lan_Man: Not that I'm aware of, but they might remove some due to a few bugs
<theadmin> alonea: Right click - Add to panel
<guntbert> qwerty_guy: thats why we have the !controls factoid -- end of our possibilities here
<kassah> theadmin, is there a way to reset the theme?
<geekphreak> alonea: follow erUSUL
<alonea> erUSUL: right click on what specificically?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> well I don't see the option for 3d windows on the cube, nor do I see the option for the "fire" like effect for window animations.
<theadmin> kassah: None that I know of.
<nils1> hej folks! is there a separate channel for wifi issues?
<geolr> Hi there! With an dist_upgrade are there also changes to the hidden directories e.g. my Thunderbird settings?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> most of the options are there, but those are 2 that I have noticed that are missing.
<erUSUL> alonea: the panel. an empty area of the panel
<JyZyXEL> my keyboard doesn't have a key for "|" how do i type it in console?
<_pg__> ok, i am booted into live lubuntu cd. how do i reinstall grub?
<stodorovic> nils1: good question
<RambJoe> how can i get the stuff in my applications menu back without reinstalling?
<ActionParsnip> geolr: no, only the apps are updated
<kassah> theadmin, http://will.kassah.net/temp/back.png this provide you any ideas? that's the issue I'm having...
<datacrusher> is there a nice app for benchmark on gnome?
<JyZyXEL> doesn't the ubuntu install CD have a on-screen keyboard?
<theadmin> JyZyXEL: It's normally on same key as \, but you need to hold down Shift.
<david_> join #asterisk
<juanca> I'm tring to use a special vmdk virtual disk with VirtualBox, pointing to an existing partition using: sudo VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /media/Chica/repos.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sdb -partitions 5 -relative -register  I can't do it without sudo, but when I try to add it to the existing vm i get a VERR_ACCESS_DENIED error...  couldn't get any help in #vbox... maybe someone here? I'm using Ubuntu desktop as host and Server as guest (Lucid).
<juanca> .. ls -l gaves me: -rwxr-xr-x 1 ... repos.vmdk
<JyZyXEL> theadmin: i don't have it
<justin22885> kernal and initrd not found?... wtf
<ActionParsnip> RambJoe: if you run: alacarte    are the items there?
<theadmin> JyZyXEL: Hrm. Weirdness. Any normal keyboard would have a pipe symbol
<JyZyXEL> i need to find a way to make it somehow
<_pg__> how do I fix grub grom live lubuntu gui environment
<fasta> Is there a way to input a list of packages via dpkg --set-selections and then get all the 10.04 packages that correspond to them downloaded in some directory?
<geolr> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try anyway to copy from my old harddisk to a new one with a clean Lucid install. Thank you!
<JyZyXEL> well mine doesn't have a pipe symbol on it
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm just wondering if maybe some of the effects are video card specific? Or if for some reason they had been taken out.
<RambJoe> um
<alonea> erUSUL: no finding any blank space. I just get remove panel.
<fasta> Or even better: a website where you can get a custom ISO.
<ActionParsnip> juanca: chown it to your user
<theadmin> _pg__: Just a sec, my blog had an article on dual-booting and recovering GRUB...
<nikitis> what is nouveau?
<JyZyXEL> i need to find a way to make the pipe symbol somehow?
<JyZyXEL> any idea how i could do that?
<csna152> Hey has anyone else who has upgraded to 10.4 been having issues with proxys? When ever I run something like sudo apt-get update it comes back saying  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: its an open nvidia driver
<RambJoe> ** (alacarte:5832): WARNING **: Error loading menu layout from "/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu": Error on line 286 char 35: Document must begin with an element (e.g. <book>)
<Beelsebob> how do I find out why my mysql server doesn't want to start up?
<rosco_y> JyZyXEL: are you talking about '|'
<JyZyXEL> yes
<ActionParsnip> |    JyZyXEL: copy that ;)
<JyZyXEL> i can't
<_pg__> theadmin that is closer to what i need than anything ive found so far. i appreciate it.
<geekphreak> Beelsebob:  what error?
<Beelsebob>  /var/log/mysql.err and mysql.log are both empty
<nils1> this here is too fast for reading for me...
<Beelsebob> geekphreak: exactly
<nikitis> ActionParsnip, does ubuntu 10.04 try and install that by default?
<JyZyXEL> im not on irc from that computer
<david_> I have used 'faxdetect=both' in chan_dadhi.conf, is there a command I can add to the dialplan for certain extensions to disable fax detection ?
<Beelsebob> geekphreak: init.d/mysql restart just says "fail!"
<alonea> erUSUL: ok, here we go. I unlocked it, then moved the divider so there was blank space to right click on.
<csna152> Beelsebob: mysql creates error logs /var/log
<papul_> how do i display icons in menus?
<JyZyXEL> i can't copy anything on irc
<datacrusher> how do i get back ubuntu 10 bootloader screen? iv installed ubuntu studio but i wanna ubuntu look back
<JyZyXEL> i need to find a way to create the | symbol at that macine
<Beelsebob> csna152: no it doesn't – as I just said, both mysql.err and mysql.log are empty in there
<JyZyXEL> how do i do it without a working keyboard
<rosco_y> Can you scale a DIA drawing to fit on one sheet of paper in the printer?
<theadmin> _pg__: See the last steps here, from 5 to 8 http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<maco> stodorovic: im rebooting
<ActionParsnip> nikitis: its part of a default install along with the other tonne of drivers it comes with
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: why can't you copy it?
<geekphreak> Beelsebob:  did u make any changes?
<JyZyXEL> ActionParsnip: cause im not on that computer
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: oooh i see
<Beelsebob> geekphreak: I rebooted after successfully installing it and running it
<csna152> Beelsebob: if you dont have any databases install that you cant reinstall just do sudo apt-get remove mysql5-server --purge
<juanca> ActionParsnip: can you help me with that, I'm afraid I can mess something
<csna152> Beelsebob: and then reinstall it .
<ofi> uhi
<Beelsebob> csna152: I do have databases
<RambJoe> ah fixed
<RambJoe> i pressed my side mouse button and it aded a + on the end of the file :P
<geolr> JyZyXEL: try to run gucharmap and look under "general" or any font. That might work.
<papul_> !menuicons
<ActionParsnip> juanca: sudo chown $USER /path/to/file
<wd4lko> ubuntu 10.10 is on its way already :)
<ubuntu_rustrated> my huawei cdma modem still does not work .... that is so disappointing ... it also did not work on karmic.... i mean why bother developing an OS where even widely sold huawei usb modems don't even work.... quality wise ubuntu sucks big time!!
<ActionParsnip> juanca: all you need to change is /pat/to/file   $USER will be interpretted as your current user
<alonea> erUSUL: do you know the name of the panel that was on the far right with your login name and power symbol?
<csna152> Beelsebob: does mysqldump work for you? dump your database to a .sql file and then you should be able to reload it to the database using a "source filename.sql"
<DarkStar1> Does/Did anyone have issues installing Lucid from the CD like unrecoverable errors?
<Flamekebab> ubuntu_rustrated, you're the first person I've heard using a modem and not a router in three years
<theadmin> wd4lko: It will be awesome. Finally. GNOME 3. I sezzit. :D
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: http://www.alt-codes.net/
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: http://www.alt-codes.net/
<costre> ubuntu_rustrated, I have used my Huawei back in 8.04 with no problems
<FloodBot3> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idbentley> exit
<idbentley> \exit
<DarkStar1> specifically the 64bit version
<JyZyXEL> it doesn't have General ta
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: added any users or changed passwords?
<_pg__> theadmin: still here?
<RambJoe> is it possible to add another menu, like applications, places and systems and then have another one?
<theadmin> _pg__: Yes.
<Flamekebab> Any ideas why grub would be telling me "unknown filesystem" and how I would go about fixing the issue without booting a CD? (this laptop has a floppy drive, but no disc drive)
<ubuntu_rustrated> mine is a wireless usb plug and play internet device
<kassah> looks like my only recourse is to reinstall
<erUSUL> alonea: indicator applet session or some such
<wulfy> ubuntu_rustrated, yes because the devloped the os in direct response to your spefic needs i guess they forgot about your modem
<ActionParsnip> RambJoe: did alacarte show the items there?
<JyZyXEL> this is the most useless charmap i've ever seen
<wulfy> right lads scrap 10.04 ubuntu_rustrated dosnt like it
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: you hold altgr and type the number required
<RambJoe> yeah thanks i found the error
 * Flamekebab chuckles
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: therefore not useless
<Beelsebob> geekphreak: yes, changed the root password, and added a couple of users to the dB
<RambJoe> i accidently put a "+" on the end of the file
<JyZyXEL> ActionParsnip: i don't have an altgr
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: The floppy is dead. Long live the floppy!! :D
<costre> ubuntu_rustrated, Mine is a Huawei E220
<Flamekebab> ubuntu_rustrated, serious question - how come you use a modem over a router?
<_pg__> theadmin: i am triple booting on osx. my hdd is like EFI-OSX-UBUNTU-200mb free buffer- Windows 7
<alonea> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: then you are  really stuffed
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: i'd gra a different keyboard
<ActionParsnip> *grab
<theadmin> _pg__: OSX... Oh god... :/ I never used that.
<erUSUL> alonea: no problem
<_pg__> theadmin: so where can i safely install grubn to?
<Flamekebab> DarkStar1, yeah. I've swapped its internal hard disk with a 16GB SD card but it's having a few issues at the moment
<_pg__> theadmin: no one has!!! lol
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: just to be on the safe side backup /var/lib/mysql
<Flamekebab> I originally installed the OS onto the card from a VM, then put in the machine. It worked fine and then suddenly stopped booting
<JyZyXEL> why don't we have a damn on-screen keyboard
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: what issues?
<theadmin> _pg__: Basically, your Linux hard drive's bootsector...
<JyZyXEL> ud think there was something as basic as that
<JyZyXEL> but no
<_pg__> theadmin: how can i list my partitions so i can make a best guess where to put it
<_pg__> ?
<Flamekebab> So now I'm trying to figure out what the hell is wrong with Grub. It's saying "unknown filesystem" but booted fine under a VM
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 <<replace with version you got
<theadmin> JyZyXEL: Uh. I think I saw something like that somewhere
<andeeeuk> ati drivers are not installing on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !info gok | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: gok (source: gok): GNOME Onscreen Keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1465 kB, installed size 12416 kB
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: just because you dont know something exists doesn't mean it doesnt at all
<geolr> JyZyXEL: try to run the screen keyboard tool called onboard, click the AltGr key.
<Beelsebob> geekphreak: still fails to start
<_pg__> how do i list my partitions in terminal?
<_pg__> so i can guess where to put grub
<_pg__> :'(
<geekphreak> _pg__:  sudo fdisk -l
<erUSUL> _pg__: sudo fdisk -l
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: I wouldn't install an OS via a VM ever!!
<JyZyXEL> why isn't it on the application menu?
<ActionParsnip> !info onboard | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93.0-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 315 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info matchbox-keyboard | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: matchbox-keyboard (source: matchbox-keyboard): on-screen keyboard. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1+svn20080916-3 (lucid), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Flamekebab> DarkStar1, as if I had much choice
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: because its not installed
<JyZyXEL> it is
<JyZyXEL> by default
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: did system crash, abrupt crash, powerfail?
<JyZyXEL> and its not on the menu
<wulfy> Flamekebab, how come you had to do it that way?
<Flamekebab> The floppy disk net-install no longer seems to exist for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: so gok is a default app?
<fasta> ubuntu_rustrated, I managed to get my wireless USB device dongle to work, it was fairly easy.
<wulfy> Flamekebab, how about a pxeboot install?
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: because this default install doesn't have one
<Pici> JyZyXEL: File a bug if you think onboard should be in the menus my default.
<theadmin> JyZyXEL: gok is not installed by default
<Flamekebab> wulfy, I've never managed to get a pxeboot install working
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gok
<JyZyXEL> my thoughts exactly
<fasta> ubuntu_rustrated, if you actually want to have it solved, you write a bug report, but I am fairly certain I would be able to make it work.
<skinnymg1> good day everyone
<Pici> ActionParsnip, theadmin: onboard is installed by default, its part of the ubuntu-desktop task.
<wulfy> Flamekebab, yeah there a pain in the arse but they allowed me to get a server up and running as my drivers had died
<Flamekebab> I did get it working via my VM method and things were fine. I'm unsure if it's a hardware issue
<theadmin> Pici: onboard != gok
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: cd /etc/mysql , how many my.cf files you see?
<garet> hello does anyone has skills on kerberized NFS ? my client is broken since the lucid upgrade, problem with encryption types
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, fresh installation of 10.04, 64 bit, I cannot get my DVD-RW to work (They do not automount, when I force auto-mount by adding lines to fstab, the system does not recognise they're there). Any ideas?
<amabo> how do i go about mounting my Macintosh HD from the command line
<Flamekebab> The laptop started throwing "no system disk" errors
<ActionParsnip> JyZyXEL: then press ALT+F2 and type: onboard   and press ENTER
<snakekgb22> can someone help me with the startup manager?
<geekphreak> snakekgb22: ask
<stodorovic> maco: any luck?
<DarkStar1> Well if it's a filesystem issue it's definately to do with th VM
<_pg__> http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/428380/ is my output. where can i safely install grub?
<Beelsebob> geekphreak: ah sorted! deb-reconfigure mysql-server worked
<castle`> i need some help with creating a desktop shortcut for a game that requires launching via the terminal
<castle`> if anyone thinks they can help please /msg me
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: can you pick up the SD on the bios?
<wulfy> Flamekebab, vm hardware isnt a copy of your current hardware its a predifined set of virtual hw, kinda like ghosting a os from one system to another and woundering why theres no drivers working
<ActionParsnip> castle`: make a batch file to do what it takes to run the game, then make a launcher to run the script :)
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: lol wierd dpkg-reconfigure, did not , umm oh well computers eh?
<jepes> newbie: command to copy /home to another computer with another ip using rsync?
<_pg__> sudo fdisk -l give me this output http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/428380/ where can I safvely put grub?
<snakekgb22> i`ve installed 10.04 and i cannot change almost nothing in it,no picture,no color only resolution and the default windows to boot
<bombelmax_> hg
<maco> stodorovic: it works
<snakekgb22> i want the one from 9.10
<erUSUL> _pg__: grub by default goes in the mbr of the first disk in boot order
<stodorovic> maco: lucky you. doesn't work here.
<geekphreak> Beelsebob: anyways have fun
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab:  Also wulfy is right. That's what I wanted to say earlier but didn't know how to word it as I have little VM experience :D
<_pg__> erUSUL: plese see my output. i am a special case im afraid
<Flamekebab> wulfy - I set the VM to closely mimic the laptop specs and as much as you're telling me it won't work, the fact of the matter was that it did work.
<stodorovic> i'm tempted to drive home, get my laptop (which has same wifi) and give it a go. I think that has slackware and ubuntu 8.10 on it
<erUSUL> _pg__: paste is failing for me righ now ...
<wulfy> DarkStar1, indeed im a very visual wording type of person :D
<Flamekebab> I'm going to check the bios in a sec
<_pg__> erUSUL: sudo fdisk -l give me this output http://www.paste.ubuntu.com/428380/ where can I safvely put grub?
<DarkStar1> wulfy: hehehehehe :D
<abhijain> geekphreak: i am only here
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. I just installed LL (over an old installation of KK). Now my windows behave strangely: the max/min-buttons aren't there, I can't move the windows around and when I try to change the Windows-settings I get error messages about the window manager. Now what?!?
<wulfy> Flamekebab, it will work in a seanse... it will fall back to generic drivers where a os install tunes as much as possible to your current hardware
<_pg__> erUSUL:  crap. remove the www
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, fresh installation of 10.04, 64 bit, I cannot get my DVD-RW to work (They do not automount, when I force auto-mount by adding lines to fstab, the system does not recognise they're there). Any ideas?
<geekphreak> _pg__: will look
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: if you can pick up the sd in your bios there's no reason why you cant dock a usb optical drive and install
<_pg__> sudo fdisk -l give me this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/428380/ where can I safvely put grub
<wulfy> Flamekebab, it would take a huge amount of bloat if the os install loaded every driver possible for all hardware....... to work flawlessly
<geekphreak> _pg__: wont open here   too
<_pg__> there we go
<_pg__> i added a www.  i had to type it in from another computer
<_pg__> it should work now
<erUSUL> _pg__: hey i didn't notice either ... ¬.¬
<eon> Hello guys! can anyone tell me a package to get the attributes of an image "console-style"?
<andeeeuk> is this a good support forum?
<doxy2> hi. what was the key one had to press to get to grub dutring boot
<amabo> how do i go about mounting my Macintosh HD from the command line
<Pici> doxy2: shift
<_pg__> amabo: good luck
<DeadFishMan> ¬¬
<erUSUL> _pg__: where is ubuntu installed ?
<andeeeuk> or support chat?
<ubuntu_rustrated> anyone facing issues with huawei usb cdma modems ???
<geekphreak> _pg__: you created partition?
<erUSUL> _pg__: only see windows partitions ....
<brianherman> hi hi
<doxy2> Pici: thanks
<brianherman> i am using ubuntu 9.10 and would like to change my encryption passphrase
<Slart> erUSUL: image magick should be able to do that... and more
<_pg__> erUSUL:  geekphreak  i believe my hd is like so: EFI-OSX-200mb buffer-UBUNTU-200mb buffer-W7 PRO
<geolr> exit
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: Also to add to wulfy's wisdom (and this is the last time I checked) a few VMs had issues with filesystem replications exactly though I can't remember which ones and what the issues were
<erUSUL> Slart: really ? :)
<_pg__> but im not sure. and i always f up the grub  intsllall opart. its the hardest thing for me idk why
<amabo> _pg__: what do you mean?
<Flamekebab> So I rebooted it and found several things
<DarkStar1> Flame do tell
<geekphreak> _pg__: where did you install linux?
<Slart> erUSUL: well.. in case you didn't know.. next week I'll let you know about this other browser.. firefox ;)
<_pg__> geekphreak: i dont know. i was just upgrading to 10.04 and now grub is botched
<andeeeuk> it would be great if someone could help me out here
<Slart> eon: image magick should be able to do that... and more
<shane2> hello to all
<ActionParsnip> Slart: firefox is so 2000, get with the times :)
<andeeeuk> im having a few problems with my ati graphics card
<erUSUL> Slart: weird name. but if you recomend it i will try... getting tired of IE6
<geekphreak> _pg__: how did you upgrade?
<_pg__> geekphreak: it is quite complicated because of efi and such
<geekphreak> right
<_pg__> geekphreak: sudo update-manager -d
<the_file> hi'
<DarkStar1> Slart: Yes.. FF is so old get IE :P
<the_file> hi
<felipe__> h
<shane2> is it possible copy a file from .tar without extract
<shane2> ?
<Flamekebab> It seems that sometimes the SD shows up, other times it doesn't
<andeeeuk> i dont know if anyone has found a solution to get ati graphics cards working in the new release
<shane2> :-[
<Flamekebab> It didn't show up in bios, but that might just have been that time
<wulfy> DarkStar1, fail..... netscape ftw!
<Guest59640> Is there a way to fix the YouTube problems involving not being able to pause or use the fast forward?
<peleg> Referring to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/187969 -- I know it is quite old, but it appears that I am having exactly the same issue with lucid. the USA language reappears (and becomes default) after every login. I don't use that layout at all, so I find myself removing it each time...
<eon> Slart: done, thnx, already had it, didn't remenber xD
<the_file> does anybody know were pcap is located in aircrack?. Before the updated version, it was easy to find in the bin directory but its not there anymore.
<julio_> how do i install a .bin file
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, fresh installation of 10.04, 64 bit, I cannot get my DVD-RW to work (They do not automount, when I force auto-mount by adding lines to fstab, the system does not recognise they're there). Any ideas?
<mistrynitesh> can i get e17 for ubuntu - from where?
<julio_> ?
<andeeeuk> would be a big heelp
<Slart> netscape... mmm.. I love the smell of offtopic in the morning =)
<haavaros> I've mounted a remote folder locally via sshfs. When I try to read or write, I get permission error, even if I'm logged in as the owner of the folder
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab:  what's your hardware and what version are you trying to install?
<peleg> In the kayboard manager, there is no way to choose any layout as default.
<doxy2> weird. i have 10.04, i upgrade the kernel to ec2-305, annd when i try to boot, i get an error: "invalid magic number" "try to load the kernel first"
<jepes> %%/jepes
<_pg__> geekphreak: any ideas?
<haavaros> I've mounted a remote folder locally via sshfs. When I try to read or write, I get permission error, even if I'm logged in as the owner of the folder. I've also chmodded it to 777 recursively. Help pls?
<Flamekebab> DarkStar1, want me to private message you rather than flood the chan?
<shane2> :)is it possible copy a file from .tar without extract :-[
<DarkStar1> wulfy:  no no no no no..... IE is gr:-$t!!.. Netscape is so 1980s
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarkStar1> Flamekebab: Sure. I'll see if I can help
<SealedWithAKiss> Can anybody help me? After upgrading my installation to 10.04 I wasn't able to use Synaptic Package Manager. I resolved this problem by following a fix that I saw online, and the fix worked and managed to solve my problem. The original problem was that whenever I would attempt to 'apt-get install xyz' I would recieve an error about fglrx (not quite sure what it was now). After performing the fix I turned the PC off and went to b
<SealedWithAKiss> ed, when I turned it on this morning the PC performs POST and then shows a blinking cursor in the upper left hand corner of the screen (no grub menu) and then my monitor turns off because there is no input. I cannot boot. Sometimes it will also randomly reboot. Can somebody help please? This is a nightmare!
<SealedWithAKiss> Sorry about the length!
<FloodBot3> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> _pg__: i see some other issues too
<_pg__> amabo: erUSUL  geekphreak  any ideas? i have supergrub and live lubuntu cd i just want to get this fixed.  i got an error grub put image not found or something after my upgrade
<brianherman> is ubuntu-doc readonly
<brianherman> !ubuntu-doc
<brianherman> i mean invite only
<peleg> Is it part of the US imperialism program? To force any ubuntu user to have "USA" as one of his active layouts?
<_pg__> geekphreak: i can get into osx and run better terminal ouitputs there maybe?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: sounds like a faulty installation to me...
<jepes> newbie: command to copy /home to another computer with another ip using rsync?
<Pici> brianherman: The channel?
<Slart> brianherman: it might require you to register first
<andeeeuk> im guessing no-one has their graphics cars working in 10.04
<Slart> !register | brianherman
<ubottu> brianherman: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<jepes> newbie: command to copy /home to another computer with another ip using rsync?
<andeeeuk> thats crazy
<_pg__> geekphreak:  im typing on a dell mini 9 so forgive my typos
<Pici> Slart: its not, and he is.
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: fglrx?? is that something to do with your graphics library?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I don't know what to do. I'm fed up with Linux.
<geekphreak> _pg__: its ok, thing is i dont see any linux partition, where grub wll find /
<VCoolio> mistrynitesh: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690  will take a while but you get an up-to-date e17
<jepes> .me had too muc to drink
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, I think so yeah.
<peleg> SealedWithAKiss, sounds like you need a fresh install.
<brianherman> slart: i am registered already
<jepes> newbie: command to copy /home to another computer with another ip using rsync?
<SealedWithAKiss> peleg, what about my data?
 * castle` just made his first ever script!!!
<Slart> brianherman: hmm.. it worked for me.. no typos or such?
<_pg__> geekphreak: what should I do? should I try sudo fdisk -l from osx?
<Pici> brianherman: /join #ubuntu-doc
<SealedWithAKiss> peleg, what about my Vista partition?
<andeeeuk> .....mmmmm......interesting
<brianherman> could i be banned?
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss:  are you logged on using a live boot session on the same comp at the moment?
<brianherman> oops
<geekphreak> _pg__: dont think its gonna help
<andeeeuk> i would of never thought that would be a solutions
<brianherman> i got banned from ubuntu-release-party
<Guest59640> How can I fix the youtube problem involving the new new volume scroller not working, and the old volume, puase/play, and the buffer thing not working?
<andeeeuk> thats got the help
<erUSUL> _pg__: problem is in the list you posted there is no linux paritions no root nor swap... where are they ? i only see a MacOSX one; and windows ....
<geekphreak> exactly erUSUL
<andeeeuk> blaaaa blaaa blaaa
<erUSUL> Guest59640: there is a bug report with workarounds in launchpad
<peleg> SealedWithAKiss, I am sorry to hear you have vista. About your data: back it up.
<erUSUL> Guest59640: search there
<guntbert> andeeeuk: stop that please
<_pg__> erUSUL:  i will run that from osx and post output.l maybe she can see stuff better
<andeeeuk> so you have you GC working in ubuntu?
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, I am yeah.
<SealedWithAKiss> peleg, I don't have any backup media.
<_pg__> this is the worst upgrade ever :'(
<andeeeuk> can you point me in the direction to get it working?
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: what's your GPU make?
<mfarshada_> I am new to irc
<mfarshada_> where can i find a tutor
<Pici> brianherman: may I pm you?
<lastelement0> hey all, how can i disable tapping the corner of my touchpad from pasting?
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, ATI Radeon 4670 HD
<mfarshada_> yeah
<peleg> SealedWithAKiss, so buy one. That's not so expensive these days.
<brianherman> Pici: ok
<SealedWithAKiss> peleg, I wouldn't have to if the update didn't cause so much trouble.
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: Ok gimme a min or so. Can you also post me the link to the fix you implemented?
<Pici> andeeeuk: Please rephrase your question to the channel all on one line.  I don't think anyone here knows what application GC is.
<andeeeuk> .....still not ideas
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, I'll have a Google. Give me a moment.
<peleg> SealedWithAKiss, you're definitely right.
<Ken8521> Laptop goes into standby just fine.. is it common to lose your internet connection while the Laptop is in standby?  Once I come out of standby, it immediately reconnects, was just curious if this is normal, and is there a way I can make it stay connected.
<eli_> Can anybody help me setting display resolution, and perhaps checking that X is configured properly on a new install of 10.04?
<erUSUL> Ken8521: is normal
<DarkStar1> Sealed take your time. Trying to resolve Flamekebab's problem atm
<UbuntuLily> Is there a way to restart the "driver" for wireless?  When I resume from hibernation my wireless doesn't work until I reboot (Thus defeating the purpose of hibernating).  I have tried right clicking on networking and UNCHECKING enable wireless than rechecking it with no success
<AbuMaia> Ken8521: I think that's normal... at least it happens to me too
<geekphreak> Ken8521: not that i know off, posted bug?
<Ken8521> erUSUL, AbuMaia thanks... i figured it was
<erUSUL> Ken8521: while suspended nothing is running
<andeeeuk> i have an ati graphics card and cannot get it working in ubuntu 10.04, it previously worked in 9.10 but cant get it working anymore
<geekphreak> i stand corrected then
<Ken8521> erUSUL, yeah, i kinda figured that
<Stormcr0w> Does anyone have any idea why DVD-RWs are not recognised?
<mistrynitesh> VCoolio: thank!
<progre55> hi guys! I used this fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816 to try to fix my plymouth splash bug.. but now on logon it says ubuntu is running on low graphics mode. but when I accept it, the screen resolution is fine, but no proprietary drivers being used.. any suggestions, please? is it bad?
<andeeeuk> has anyone got any ideas how to get it working, any help would be appreciated
<mistrynitesh> VCoolio: i meant thank you :)
<samphippen> my server is running inside a xen instance, ubuntu 9.10, should I upgade it to lucid? how do I upgrade it to lucid?
<VCoolio> mistrynitesh: I got that, np
<_pg__> sudo fdisk doesnt work in osx
<_pg__> this is sucks
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, I can't find the fix because I don't have the lengthy error message it produced to hand. I think I might have removed flgrx. I know that I opened a text file and deleted lots of entries and then saved it. I can't remember the name of that file. I'm quite inexperience with Linux.
<geekphreak> _pg_: relax
<mfarshada_> is there a channel for begginers in IRC?
<eli_> What to do if I have no xorg.conf?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-beginners mfarshada_
<mfarshada_> thanks
<dddw> hi I got a question about vnc, I can reach another desktop, and can login, see the desktop. My mouse works... i can influence the desktop environment (i can see that on the host) but i don´t get any feedback, i don´t see what happens on the desktop
<mustafa> which idle is best to develop c++ codes?
<lastelement0> hey does anoyone know how i can prevent the touchpad from pasting text when i hit the top right corner?
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: Ok I would recommend Re-installing and.... (gimme a sec to find the next part)
<mustafa> any recommends?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: In your position, I would install again, do a custom partition (so that you do not overwrite your vista data) and make sure that Ubuntu goes into the same place it is now
<Ken8521> IdleOne, i think he was looking for beginning IRC, not beginning Ubuntu users..
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, apparently it was a known bug though.
<geekphreak> mustafa: try geany
<VCoolio> eli_: what do you want to do? in newer ubuntu there is no xorg.conf by default, but you can create it
<_pg__> geekphreak: what should I do? i heard supergrub can magically fix everything? i have a live usb of it? can i boot to that? can you direct me from there?
<geekphreak> !info geany | mustafa
<ubottu> mustafa: geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-1 (lucid), package size 2310 kB, installed size 6492 kB
<_pg__> whoops
<Hovefirse> Hi folks.I solved my window manager problem by installing fusion-icon, which allowed me to reload the manager. Now, every time i reboot the computer I'm back in a situation without a window manager. How do  I automagicallyload it?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I don't have anything to back up my data.
<IdleOne> Ken8521: that channel is a good place to get help with that also
<Ken8521> lol
<geekphreak> _pg__: to install grub you need a root system my friend, we dont see a root system all windows partition, and osx
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: do you have data within the Linux partition?
<_pg__> geekphreak: or if i boot to gparted and map my drive out can you work with me having that?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I have some important data on that partition such as my CV.
<amabo> how do i go about mounting my Macintosh HD from the command line
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, amongst other things.
<_pg__> amabo	macs hate ubuntu
<willwh> Anyone able to get the "remote control" feature in windows RDP while in ubuntu? I work with clients remotely a lot - and the RDP session to the windows box dies when attempting remote control
<noobert> hey all
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: Well, when you start your computer using the liveCD, you can access that partition and move that data, either to another partition, or to a usb drive
<duffydack> Installed clamav/clamtk from the repo and when clicking the Check for updates it only gives option to check for gui updates and says there is an update available, but it doesnt get it.. there is also no way to get virus defs.  what gives?
<noobert> i have a 384mb ram pc with
<erUSUL> amabo: sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdxx /media/DIR_THAT_MUST_EXIST
<noobert> 700 mhz processor
<noobert> and i want to know whats best for it
<willwh> fluxbox or openbox noobert
<amabo> erUSUL: it doesn't exist until I mount it though...
<willwh> distro is irrelevant really
<noobert> i was running ubuntu but it runs as bad as windows
<z3r0-c001> what is the terminal command for updating my os
<LzrdKing> noobert: something without a GUI or a vVERY light GUI
<erUSUL> z3r0-c001: do-release-upgrade
<_pg__> z3r0-c001: sudo update-manager -d
<erUSUL> !upgrade | z3r0-c001
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I don't know how to do that. Could I mount the partition from the CD and then copy the data to something like an SD card?
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<geekphreak> erUSUL: its wierd, upgrade cant chane partition type , ummm
<noobert> yeah i was thinking maybe xubuntu?
<_pg__> is what i did-and it killed everything
<Zathras> noobert, probably you are running kde or gnome now. Not a good idea
<noobert> or kubuntu? or elive? im havinga hard time choosing
<MrKeuner> how should I connect a X11VNC server running on 10.10.10.1
<Zathras> NOT kubuntu: KDE is bloated
<noobert> i was running gnome
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: When you start your computer from the LiveCD, it will look like a normal desktop. You will be able to access any drive. Then you just need to browse to the location where your data is saved and copy it over.
<erUSUL> geekphreak: dunno; i've never used an apple computer an do not know the tricks they use to enable other os's to install
<_pg__> erUSUL: rEFIt
<noobert> i know i need to run kcfe or whatever
<andeeeuk> eppers jeepers I have a simple support question with no answers, surely someone has some idea
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, oh I see. Well I'm using the Live CD now. I'll give that a go.
<z3r0-c001> so dont update do the full ugrade?
<Zathras> noobert, so install that...
<geekphreak> erUSUL: sure is wierd mate, i dont like apples anyways
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I'm going to lose so much though. My applications, my configurations, themes, and more....
<noobert> well idk witch is better, x, k, or elive
<littlepenguin> sealed with a kiss..but this should bring you a backup nearer d.
<noobert> whats elive like? i read it looks better but is it gnome, or what?
<z3r0-c001> i wasx told if you update you dont have to upgrade but it dont make sence
<matthewbpt> hey everyone, can anyone help me confirm a bug in lucid, it's to do with aac playback, certain aac files do not play properly in Lucid, when they played perfectly in Karmic, and play perfectly in Arch and windows and my ipod https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/575798
<guntbert> andeeeuk: as has been suggested earlier: please state your complete question (all in one line, without abbreviations)
<andeeeuk> i have an ati graphics card and cannot get it working in ubuntu 10.04, it previously worked in 9.10 but cant get it working anymore, if anyone knows how to get this sorted it would be great?
<geekphreak> _pg__: good luck mate
<wulfy> noobert, with your hardware config your likely not gonna have any eye candy at all
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss:  still there?
<noobert> i know right
<wrapster> if i want german lang support on my machine.. how to i check for tht?
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, yup.
<andeeeuk> there seems to have been a problem with the upgrade
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: Well, your applications can be re-downloaded from Synaptic and I am sure you can google the location of themes on the drive so you can save those. But a new install is always time-consuming. You will have to gauge between how much time it will take you to fix your current one (including looking for answers) and how much time it will take to re-install and re-configure
<noobert> that pretty much sux
<lastelement0> hey all, how can i disable tapping the corner of my touchpad from pasting?
<wulfy> noobert, so you need to go more for userbility and look for a lightweight gui
<littlepenguin> wrapster system->language spport
<guntbert> z3r0-c001: sudo apt-get update only updates the database of apt - it doesn't change anything else in your system - after that you need sudo apt-get update
<noobert> i run puppy linux off of flash, but i cant have wireless support with it
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I understand. Just a quick question, I can access all of the information on my partition with a password. Does this mean that anybody could come along to my PC, insert a Live CD and browse through the data on my partition without any authentication?
<noobert> and puppy linux is so gay lokkin
<wulfy> SealedWithAKiss, yes
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, without*
<littlepenguin> sealed therefor u use encryption
<guntbert> SealedWithAKiss: if you didn't encrypt it: yes
<wulfy> SealedWithAKiss, only way around that is take steps like prevent booting from cd securing pc case and hard drive encryption
<SealedWithAKiss> wulfy, doesn't that strike you as worrying?
<z3r0-c001> how long should the full upgrade take
<VCoolio> noobert: compile e17 from svn, will take a while; or try to pimp openbox with xcompmgr
<wulfy> SealedWithAKiss, indeed but thats the nature of the beasr
<wulfy> beast^
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: Not particularly. We are talking about access to a physical device.
<Slart> SealedWithAKiss: when someone has physical access to your computer you'll need some very crafty security measures to keep them out
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: Ok since I don't know how much damage could have been done with the fix you implemented I would recommend you re-install the fglrx packages then try re-installing the latest drivers for your GPU
<SeySayux> Hey, where'd the "insight" package go in 10.04?
<Hovefirse> Hi folks.I solved my window manager problem by installing fusion-icon, which allowed me to reload the manager. Now, every time i reboot the computer I'm back in a situation without a window manager. How do  I automagicallyload it?
<littlepenguin> slart some kind of big electronic magnet and a indiana jones like trap to activate ;d
<z3r0-c001> i should need to reboot afterward right
<wulfy> littlepenguin, lasers ftw!
<andeeeuk> no support forum, think thats what it should be called. Fundamental errors with graphics cards in ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I understand. It's a unneccesary security risk anyway. Authentication should be implemented, so that mounting can't be peformed without a password.
<Bert-> Hi here
<littlepenguin> *g wulfy
<Slart> littlepenguin: hehe.. spears and rolling boulders =)
<littlepenguin> yes slart that would be fine :d
<andeeeuk> thats for assistance guys
<noobert> so i was thinkin xubuntu? how would that run on my peice of shyt pc
<Bert-> Does anyone know if there are some issues with intel graphics driver in Lucid ?
<andeeeuk> ...........
<Slart> noobert: slightly better than ubuntu does
<noobert> just slightly
<noobert> damn
<Bert-> Specially with 3D
<Slart> Bert-: It works on my laptop.. I think it has an intel.. g4500 HD or something like that
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: To be honest with you, if someone has physical access to your machine, even if your partitions are password protected/encrypted or whatever, there are always ways to get hold of the data.
<Slart> Bert-: but there are lots of intel graphics cards out there.. it's quite possible that one model works and one doesn't
<littlepenguin> storm liek freezing the dimm to get the data like encryption key :d
<Pici> SeySayux: It looks like it was dropped from debian, and therefore dropped from Ubuntu as well.  See http://bugs.debian.org/566579 for more information.
<Slart> noobert: the difference isn't that big.. no
<noobert> thats what i thought, thats why i was asking
<noobert> so what do u think would be best
<AAA_awright> Can't Ubuntu just decide on a UI theme and stick with it? How do I move back the window buttons?
<SeySayux> Pici: "As no one seems to be interested in using it..." -- Hi, my name is nobody. I'm using insight.
<Bert-> I use intel driver on a 845G integrated. 2D works fine. I can run glxgears (slow framerate around 1500). If I try to launch a 3D game (chromus-bsu in my case), I have a black screen, then I hear the gdm startup sound, but screen stay black. From a console, I restart GDM, hear the same sound, but screen stays black, I have to reboot
<bastid_raZor> !controls | AAA_awright
<ubottu> AAA_awright: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<matthewbpt> I've made a drop of a sample file which doesn't work in karmic http://drop.io/lwx4fgt
<noobert> cuz it does run windows, but its full of lag, and i just hate windows over all
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<blendmaster1024> sebsebseb besbesbes!
<Stormcr0w> Right, guys, can anyone help me with 10.04 not mounting/recognising my DVD-RWs? I've got dmesg, lshw, fstab available, if required.
<Pici> SeySayux: Looks like no one is maintaining it either, thats a big issue.
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: morning
<AAA_awright> bastid_raZor: That answers the latter question
<andeeeuk_> gooodaye
<littlepenguin> aa wright in system settings apperiance
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I'm copying the data over now. Would you be able to go through a couple of things with me? When I begin the new installation how will I tell the installer to write the installation over my previous one?
<matthewbpt> doesnt work in lucid i mean
<Bert-> I can't enable 3D effects in gnome
<SeySayux> Hmm... Does anyone know a good graphical frontend for gdb then?
<littlepenguin> bert graphics driver activated
<littlepenguin> ?
<Bert-> littlepenguin, you mean use of "intel" in xorg.conf ?  yes.
<jon234> helllooooooo
<AAA_awright> Seriously, who's idea is it to keep messing with the UI?
<Tasmanidevil> zusammen kann hier jemand auch deutsch?
<Pici> !de | Tasmanidevil
<ubottu> Tasmanidevil: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<z3r0-c001> sudo apt-get update
<z3r0-c001> ?
<littlepenguin> bert in terminal type glxgears..does it open and show rotating gears?
<Pici> !who | z3r0-c001
<ubottu> z3r0-c001: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: When you reach the point where the installer recommends a partition, do not go with the recommendation, but choose yourself (I believe this is the last/advanced option)
<jon234> ubuntu 10.04 is great
<aetaric> my pointer won't change...any ideas? it happened after i installed kde4 as a second desktop enviornment
<jon234> recommend an upgrade
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I always have problems with drivers for my graphics card as well. The last time I peformed a clean installation it took me about 2 days to get Compiz working correctly with my card.
<jon234> though there are problems with the graphics card settings
<Pici> aetaric: Its a known bug.  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<Bert-> littlepenguin, yes : 1521 frames in 5.0 seconds
<helo> i'm installing i386-desktop onto a 4th hard drive, and i noticed that /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 are both mounted on /mnt/migrationassistant... surely this isn't right...
<RyanP> I have a text file with a list of file names. What's the best way to find all of those files?
<antonio_> hi how can i scanimage from a shared network scanner?
<jon234> i dont know what it could be
<littlepenguin> sealed with ati i had same issues..with an old fx5600 compiz works fine
<z3r0-c001> pici what are the 2 commands for the upgrade in terminal
<noobert> PC: Hp Pavilion 384 Ram Celeron 700mhz Processor Question: What linux distro for best hardware support/performance
<antonio_> scanimage -L ......?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I know that it sounds like I'm moaning, but this is like the second clean installation in a few months because of distribution upgrades. Perhaps Linux just isn't for me.
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: This is a post-installation issue, not much you can do at this point
<jon234> maybe someone else has there graphics card working in ubuntu 10.04?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: That is a distinct possibility, my friend. Consider your options carefully.
<helo> jon234: i doubt many people are using 10.04 without a working graphics card...
<n8w> is possible to direct an output from htop into a file?
<noobert> my gfx card works with it but ubuntu runs like shit on mine
<Pici> z3r0-c001: Upgrade to a new release of Ubuntu? Or upgrade the packages within your release?
<Pici> noobert: Please mind your language here.
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: I have abandoned Ubuntu several times when I found that I was wasting too much time trying to getting it to work on my setup.
<z3r0-c001> pici the new realease
<noobert> i have an old school 256 radeon like 9500
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: I always give each new version a try though...
<jon234> helo: it works but with no open gl?
<Pici> z3r0-c001: from a terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jon234> i havent been able to get the drivers installed
<noobert> you have to get the python pakage and all that
<Pici> z3r0-c001: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently
<stodorovic> right. kubuntu 8.10 cannot associate with WPA AP
<stodorovic> will try other distros
<andeeeuk> wohh cool im having the sme problem
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, Windows just works. Linux loves doing things the hard way, and until the OS becomes more user friendly, it's never going to be able to compete with commercial OSs such as Windows.
<z3r0-c001> thnx pici does that take a couple hours
<z3r0-c001> im using rc right now pici
<dddw> hi I got a question about vnc, I can reach another desktop, and can login, see the desktop. My mouse works... i can influence the desktop environment (i can see that on the host) but i don´t get any feedback, i don´t see what happens on the desktop. what am i doing wrong?
<andeeeuk> i havent found a solution yet
<MrKeuner> can I get a list of applications that I have installed myself? I am wondering which packages I am keeping are not installed by the default installation
<Pici> z3r0-c001: Oh, then all you need to do is: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: Ubuntu also just works - apparently not on all systems, which is why we both are here...
<stodorovic> this is ipw3945
<z3r0-c001> thnx
<jon234> i have checked on google and cant find a solution
<andeeeuk> same here
<MrKeuner> Or better yet, can I revert back to the set of default applications by uninstalling the ones installed later.
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: There are millions of users out there who have pretty decent Ubuntu setups.
<andeeeuk> i cant suggest anything here
<noobert> ugh i need to figure out what'll run on that peice of shit
<c3l> is valve games (source engince) working fine through wine?
<andeeeuk> maybe someone else has an idea
<c3l> incl. steam
<haavaros> Pls help me: I am able to mount a folder locally via sshfs in command line, but when I add it to fstab, it mounts, but gives me an error saying I don't have the rights to display the folder ... wtf?? What do I do?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I have had pretty decent Ubuntu setups in the past too. Sometimes I'm sailing along without a care, loving Ubuntu and everything that it does for me, and then BAM! Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Mr. Windows Man
<jon234> its interesting you can get it working, what does the error say?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, re-installation.
<wulfy> SealedWithAKiss, its as hard as you make it if your willing to pay for commerical software then surley youd learn to deal with the queirks of free stuff whats the saying, sometimes you get what you pay for
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: Good luck.
<helo> i never get what i pay for :(
<noobert> PC: Hp Pavilion Desktop 700mhz Celeron(r) 384mb ram 300gb hdd QUESTION: What linux distro to run
<z3r0-c001> pici this is what it gave me z3r0-c001@acid-burn:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<z3r0-c001> [sudo] password for z3r0-c001:
<z3r0-c001> Reading package lists... Done
<z3r0-c001> Building dependency tree
<z3r0-c001> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot3> z3r0-c001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z3r0-c001> Calculating upgrade... Done
<andeeeuk> seems there is a problem with fglrx after the updte
<wulfy> helo, ask your wife instead then :D
<jon234> there are no great site s for any solutions to ubuntu 10.04 and ati graphics drivers
<haavaros> How come i can mount a remote folder locally via sshfs in terminal and get access, but when I add it to fstab, I don't have access rights to the folder?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: Make sure that when you select manual/advanced partitioning, you select the existing Ubuntu partition for the "/" mountpoint. Also make sure that you tick for that partition to be formatted (after you've copied all your data out of there)
<z3r0-c001> does that mean that im already upgraded
<z3r0-c001> pici
<Pici> z3r0-c001: can you please paste the results to a pastebin.
<z3r0-c001> sorry
<z3r0-c001> pici does thaat mean im already upgraded
<jon234> whos flooding IRC with random messages?
<Pici> z3r0-c001: I don't know. You need to paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url
<Pici> jon234: What?
<Stormcr0w> Can anyone assist me with a DVD-RW not mounting/recognised problem?
<andeeeuk> somone must have 3d working in linux
<andeeeuk> well ubuntu 10.04
<Pici> andeeeuk: What video card do you have?
<helo> i installed ubuntu on my 4th (/dev/sdd) drive, and during boot it said it was installing grub on /dev/sda1 (which I never requested)... after rebooting following the install, i am unable to boot from the 4th hard drive directly, and booting from /dev/sda boots as it did previously
<wulfy> andeeeuk, indeed i do but i very much doubt you have my hardware and i youts
<wulfy> yours^
<helo> looking at /dev/sdd using cfdisk is "FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Parttition ends int he final partial cylinder"
<jon234> Pici: ati hd]
<viliny_> Hey guys
<viliny_> Anyone able to give some very basic help with a new installation of mysql-server?
<rbellamy> is there a way to make find return a limited number of files?
<Stormcr0w> viliny_: Isn't there a channel for that? Sorry, just curious, as this is Ubuntu support (hopefully)
<viliny_> Stormcr0w: well, im installing it on ubuntu with the ubuntu repositories :) but yeah you have a good point...
<Guest57448> Hey! is it possible to boot of a liveusb from grub. I have properly loaded grub and all the ubuntu live cd files but do not know the menu.lst or the boot commands to issue
<andeeeuk> Pici: i dont know exactly as im not able to extract that information but it is a ati hd graphics card
<Stormcr0w> viliny_: :)
<mickster04> helo: have you run update-grub?
<mickster04> helo: i don't kknow if it will help but i dont really know anything else to suggest
<helo> mickster04: i hvaen't successfully booted off of anything but the install cd
<andeeeuk> Pici: has worked in ubuntu 9.10
<mickster04> helo: humm...no idea,,what happens when u try and boot off the hdd
<CogitoErgoSam> Guest57448:  Does your bios allow you to move usb devices up in the boot order ahead of the hard drive with grub?
<guntbert> viliny_: did you see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<helo> mickster04: blinking cursor at top-left
<haavaros> How come i can mount a remote folder locally via sshfs in terminal and get access, but when I add it to fstab, I don't have access rights to the folder? I have even chowned the folder where its mounted, still no access!?
<Guest57448> yes i have already done it
<michaelxq> how do i install a bin file?
<stodorovic> maco: it was a damn MAC filter in the wifi
<stodorovic> AP
<stodorovic> :|
<mickster04> helo: not even grub loads?
<stodorovic> thanks for all your help
<FloodBot3> stodorovic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<viliny_> guntbert: im not exactly new to it... i solved it myself, sorry to waste your time sir :)
<stodorovic> bye
<CogitoErgoSam> michaelxq:  Bins aren't installers, they're a self-contained application
<mickster04> helo: is your biod set right?
<Guest57448> I can use ubuntu's live usb install and it works perfectly but now i want to experiment with grub. but i only end up at grubs shell
<guntbert> viliny_: no time wasted - glad you got it going :-))
<helo> mickster04: bios is set to boot off of my first drive, but i press esc and select to boot off of the fourth drive (which should have ubuntu)
<viliny_> have a nice one #ubuntu, heading back under the hood :)
<helo> for some reason, the installation never asked me what drive i wanted grub installed on
<CogitoErgoSam> adios viliny_
<michaelxq> CogitoErgoSam, i've download adobe reader and don't know how to install.
<helo> it told me it was installing on /dev/sda, but it did not
<mickster04> helo: yeah, and if you boot off first hdd what happens, i assume the blinking belongs to the fourth hdd
<helo> mickster04: it boots into the debian install that is on that drive
<wulfy> helo, it does when your doing the install after partions
<CogitoErgoSam> michaelxq:  Ubuntu should come with built in libraries to read pdf's
<Pici> andeeeuk: What does the command    lshw -c display    say regarding your video card?
<CogitoErgoSam> michaelxq:  If you wanted to use a different one, there are a lot better ones out there than adobe's too
<helo> wulfy: not if you are installing onto a spare blank drive... it only asks where to install grub if you are installing onto a partition inside a drive with another OS
<mickster04> helo: is grub installed on the debian system? to boot it up, cos trying to do a update-grub in terminal in the debian set up may make it discover the fourth hdd ubuntu set up...i'm sorry if you have tried this....
<michaelxq> CogitoErgoSam, what do you propose?
<wulfy> helo, it does :) under the advanced button
<andeeeuk_> Pici: Radeon HD 2600XT thats the card I have
<CogitoErgoSam> michaelxq:  First up see if the default ubuntu one is installed, its called evince
<helo> oh bah
<helo> i can't even mount the partition in lenny because of ext4 :/
<helo> i guess ih ave to reinstall
<Pici> andeeeuk_: one moment.
<wulfy> helo,  it gives you a summary of what its going to do and has a advanced back forward button this is where you alter the boot loader options
<mickster04> helo: why do u want grub twice?
<CogitoErgoSam> michaelxq:  you could check with "dpkg -l | grep evince"
<andeeeuk_> Pici: ok thanks
<peterkls> anyone get ubuntu 10.04 to install successfully using raid0 fakeraid?
<Stormcr0w> Can anyone assist me with a DVD-RW not mounting/recognised problem?
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: how's the resolution coming along?
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: whats wrong?
<c3l> max.ax@hotmail.com
<c3l> uops
<c3l> Im having serious issues with wine and my display, each time a wine program (even winecfg) loads, my screen goes black for up to 5 seconds, how do I fix this? (running 2 screens)
<Pici> andeeeuk_: If you go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers   do you have the option to enable anything?
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: DVD-RWs (2 in number) will not automount. I forced mounting in fstab, but still no joy
<helo> mickster04: i just want grub once... but ubuntu's grub must be used
<michaelxq> CogitoErgoSam, Thank you!!
<mickster04> helo, ok so install grub onto the first hdd then it can boot everything?
<CogitoErgoSam> michaelxq:  Was it missing?  Got it working now?
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: When they have media in them during startup, they throw error messages in dmesg. I know they both work in Windows and OS X
<andeeeuk_> Pici: no it just comes up completely blank
<perlmonkey2> With the latest update, I can't open gnome-terminal's options.  What is the hotkey to get to the menu items?
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: And used to work in 9.10
<helo> mickster04: that's what the installer said it was doing
<andeeeuk_> Pici: i cant see anything there at all
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: aaahhh you're the one with the tri-OS boot options :)
<toyman61> Do I have to install Sun-Java 6 on Lucid 64-bits ?  Problems with starting the applet in our "netbank" application in the browser..
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: Indeed
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I haven't began just yet. I'm going to eat and then start the installation. I have backed everything up so it's all good to go now. I have a feeling I'm in for a long night getting my system back to the way it was. Thanks for your help though, it's really appreciated!
<Pici> andeeeuk_: Hrm..  That driver should support the 2600xt.  Let me check again though.
<conma> Stormcr0w: dvd not mounting in gnome?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: You're very welcome and good luck.
<rbellamy> is there a way to make find return a limited number of files?
<michaelxq> CogitoErgoSam, i downloaded evince
<phinfinity> can someone help me with the grub boot parameters to boot a live cd contents from a usb which have been copied to a usb
<Stormcr0w> conma: Yes.
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: Ok I wish I could help now.. I was having installation issues so I'm currently in a livecd session and my installation attempt just finished so I gotta restart now
<helo> mickster04: last message was "installing grub onto /dev/sda1", but when booting from /dev/sda1... oh, maybe bios isn't booting from sda1
<CogitoErgoSam> rbellamy:  Do you mean like the first x number of results?
<andeeeuk_> Pici:  yeah, i have looked through that also and it should support it
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: Ok, hopefully you can help later. I'll be around.
<rbellamy> CogitoErgoSam, yeppers... that's what I'm looking for
<mickster04> helo: yeah, i think that may be what is happenin
 * helo jsut hosed his debian grub install trying update-grub after ubuntu install :()
<coldfire> when i boot my computer the boot screen resolution is incorrect until the login screen appears is there a way to correct it?
<Hypnoz> rbellamy: find . -name test | less
<haavaros> I am unable to load module fuse. Error message tells me it doesn't exist. How do I install it?
<CogitoErgoSam> rbellamy:  I'll check the man page for find, but you could always pipe the results to less
<Stormcr0w> coldfire: This is a known bug with some nVidia and ATI cards.
<surgy> hi
<_pg__> erUSUL: hey!
<mickster04> coldfire: i recommend startup manager, it can help you with that kind of thing. there is also a text file you could uedit manually, but startup manager is easeir
<rbellamy> Hypnoz, CogitoErgoSam, outstanding.... thanks to both of you
<rbellamy> ...also, I'm trying to install a i386 package into an x86_64 system for development... how do I do it without stepping on the x86_64 package files?
<CogitoErgoSam> rbellamy:  or pipe it to head
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: before I bow out I would suggest you view their device info and make sure that they've been assigned UUIDs and that their entryies in the fstab file is valid
<coldfire> mickster04: where do i find it?
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: Are you referring to the lshw?
<_pg__> erUSUL: I installed gparted on the live lubuntu session and i mapped out my whole drive!
<CogitoErgoSam> rbellamy:  the "head" and "tail" commands take a standard input and allow you to get the lines from the start or end of it
<CogitoErgoSam> !head
<CogitoErgoSam> hmm
<andeeeuk_> Pici: dont worry about it, i think i have some other errors with it at the moment that need to be sorted
<surgy> I have an acer aspire one running UNR and i have a bluetooth quick button on my keyboard. yet the unr bluetooth program says no bluetooth adaptors present
<andeeeuk_> having problems installing applications :s
<CogitoErgoSam> rbellamy:  If you use "head" or "tail" the parameter to set the number of lines returned is -n <numberoflines>
<mickster04> coldfire: which?
<rbellamy> CogitoErgoSam, yep, I hadn't even thought of using those... and more of a side note, I would be wondering next whether I could use those to pipe only a certain number of files that represented a max total size...
<conma> Stormcr0w: my dvd rw sometimes become "broken", not recognized and not mounting... last time dvd+rw-format -blanc /dev/dvdrw helps
<Hazel-> how can i load the ath5k module during the alternate installation?
<perlmonkey2> Well this sucks, since the latest update, None of the hotkeys work and the menu is hidden in gnome-terminal.
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: yes and no. I used to use another gui app to view this info but cant remember it atm. since I'm doing a fresh install
<Pici> andeeeuk_: okay
<rbellamy> my use case is that I've got a directory with 50k+ files in it... and I want to zip < 2.5GB
<sometux> I need an alternative to autocad on linux
<haavaros> I can't load fuse module. It doesn't exist. Shouldn't fuse be a part of ubuntu from install?
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: but anyways brb in a few mins ( if all goes well)
<DarkStar1> \exit
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: OK.
<helo> mickster04: yay! that was it :)
<Stormcr0w> conma: I am sorry, not sure what you mean
<bert_> how to know the intel graphic driver version ?
<CogitoErgoSam> rbellamy:  Are you sorting by something like the modified date?  So start zipping the oldest files until the folder is under a certain size?
<coldfire> mickster04: nm...i found it
<surgy> can someone help me?
<Hazel-> how can i load the ath5k module during the alternate installation?
<haavaros> I can't load fuse module. It doesn't exist. Shouldn't fuse be a part of ubuntu from install?
<mickster04> helo: brilliant!!!
<CogitoErgoSam> ubottu: ask | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sometux> is there an open source alternative to AutoCAD????
<surgy> I have an acer aspire one running UNR and i have a bluetooth quick button on my keyboard. yet the unr bluetooth program says no bluetooth adaptors present
<mickster04> coldfire: well done! :D
<oly562> why is ubuntu making new versions of their OS every 6 months it seems lately? this past year or so?
<_pg__> where do i install grub!@ my drive is super weirdly done! /sda1=fat32 EFI partition...../sda2 HFS+ OSX.......unallocated 200mb......../sda3 NTFS Windows 7....../sda5 ext4 ubuntu....../sda6 linux swap
<helo> now... anyone know how i can get ubuntu's grub install to give options for my other OSes?
<sometux> AutoCAD on Ubuntu, any ideas??
<conma> Stormcr0w: I use dvd+rw-format -blanc /dev/dvdrw command to reformat my "broken" dvd disks :)
<surgy> helo: you need to reinstall grub
<_pg__> helo: http://ubuntutotalnoob.blogspot.com/2010/03/getting-dual-boot-with-windows.html
<atul> #join /emacs
<rbellamy> CogitoErgoSam, I'm using find to pipe to tail
<Stormcr0w> conma: The problem is not with the disks but with the devices
<sometux> pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas, answer the question?
<mickster04> surgy thats wrong info
<coll> what's ubuntu live cd's default root passwd?
<surgy> I have an acer aspire one running UNR and i have a bluetooth quick button on my keyboard. yet the unr bluetooth program says no bluetooth adaptors present
<_pg__> where do I install grub to my crazy setup? @/sda1=fat32 EFI partition...../sda2 HFS+ OSX.......unallocated 200mb......../sda3 NTFS Windows 7....../sda5 ext4 ubuntu....../sda6 linux swap
<sometux> best community on earth, please answer my question
<guntbert> !please | sometux
<ubottu> sometux: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Stormcr0w> conma: I have two DVD devices which fail to be recognised by Ubuntu
<VCoolio> coll: if I recall correctly, user ubuntu, no passwd
<haavaros> I can't load fuse module. It doesn't exist. Shouldn't fuse be a part of ubuntu from install?
<surgy> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<mickster04> helo: just run update-grub in aterminal
<Stormcr0w> conma: When I mount them manually, I get an "Unknown device" error
<coll> VCoolio: that's the username. i want to do an apt-get -f install from the console to try and recover the OS. it won't boot.
<surgy> i guess there isnt much support for unr huh?
<sometux> ubottu: I need an answer not a lecture
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phinfinity> can someone help me with the kernel & initrd parameters in grub to boot a live usb without using syslinux
<barbarella> sometux:do you know google?!
<mickster04> !autocad sometux
<mickster04> !autocad | sometux
<mickster04> !cad | sometux
<Pici> !fishing | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<mickster04> sorry pici,
<mickster04> again
<sometux> barbarella: why need you if i got google answered me
<mickster04> sometux: yeah no idea
<RyanP> We're using Linux in some schools. I received a complaint about some clip art being inappropriate. I've removed the 'offending' files, but the file names are still showing up in OpenOffice. Is there any way to have it reload the list of files?
<Pici> sometux: Have you tried searching for CAD in the repositories yourself? qcad is the only package name I know of off the top of my head.
<helo> mickster04: thanks, you've been a great help
<sometux> mickster04: do you hear about something called AutoCAD?
<barbarella> sometux:I don't know, but find a lot of answers there for your question
<purvesh> phinfinity, hey wt ill giv u link
<Slart> sometux: you need to behave properly in this channel.. that's the first step..  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148488  that thread sums things up quite nice... (first hit on googling for "Ubuntu autocad")
<CogitoErgoSam> sometux:  You're not always going to get an answer right away.  There's an app in the Software Center called Misfit Model 3D that shows up if you search for "autocad"
<cancelerx> am having issues connecting from my xp running as guest on virtualbox running on Lucid (beta) as host
<The_ManU_212> hi
<sometux> Thanx All!
<The_ManU_212> getting "Calling BLKDISCARD from 0 to 21474836480 failed." while formatting with ext4 in the summary before badblocks is running
<mickster04> sometux: nope, i dont use cad programs
<sometux> I think its a good beginning
<callumacrae> Is there a specific room for ubuntu server or will this do?
<datacrusher> where can be grubs menu.1st besides /boot/grub
<datacrusher> trying to insert a boot image, but no success
<mickster04> sometux: if it works in windows investigatre using wine (or a paid version thereof) to use that version in linux
<xipi> hi. on my lucid 64 system i am having trouble with flash, but when i loin as guest, everything works fine. what can i do?
<simar> could anyone please answer to me and help me out
<haavaros> I can't load fuse module. It doesn't exist. Shouldn't fuse be a part of ubuntu from install?
<Slart> callumacrae: I think there is a channel specifically for ubuntu server but you can ask here too.. make sure you mention that you're using the server edition or people will tell you to click on that or open that menu
<mickster04> helo: glad i helped for once
<callumacrae> Slart: cheers
<sometux> mickster04: no money, so i will go open source
<phinfinity> datacrusher /grub is one of the other directories
<mickster04> callumacrae: yeah #ubuntu-server is there but not very alive, if its a general thing you can try asking here
<sometux> mickster04: second i hate Windows
<mickster04> sometux: well if you get one that is windows only, try it in wine
<AbuMaia> simar: what is your question?
<mickster04> sometux: have you heard of it?
<datacrusher> phinfinity, what happened to menu.1st? is another file now?
<sometux> mickster04: what??
<mickster04> sometux: wine..
<simar> AbuMaia, i want to run a executable file at startup every time in my home/crclient folder
<phinfinity> /grub/menu.lst is one possible location
<callumacrae> I'm using ubuntu server (10.04) but I'm a  bit of a noob... how do I connect via FTP? vsftpd is running
<sometux> mickster04: are you kidding?
<simar> AbuMaia,  please help me out
<phinfinity> datcrusher i guess the other grub related files should also e in the same directory
<AbuMaia> simar: adding it to Startup Applications didn't work?
<xipi> no flash experts around?
<mickster04> sometux: just checking
<mickster04> sometux: we get some noobs about who havent
<sometux> mickster04: how to play half-life 2 without WINE (WINE is not emulator)
<UbuN2> would java freeze if i had ubuntu 64 bit on a intel
<sometux> mickster04: ;)
<bbeattie> Can someone install xvkbd and run "xvkbd -xsendevent -text a" and see if this produces an "a" in their terminal?  I've used this for years on a media box and on 10.04 and fluxbox, same install as all my previous from 7.04, it's not working.
<simar> AbuMaia, Actually it is a terminal based application and it recieves parameters ..
<intok> Soo... I've got a xorg.conf.failsafe, but no regular xorg.conf?
<helo> wine is not a CPU emulator... but it is a software library "emulator"
<CogitoErgoSam> intok:  I'm guessing the i915 boot param didn't help?
<AbuMaia> simar: you can add parameters in Startup Applications too
<mickster04> sometux: there are alternatives, mostly buyable
<minimec> callumacrae: You want to connect to your own server? An easy way is... to open the file manager and do <ctrl>l ftp://192.168.1.1 <-- or your ip...
<datacrusher> hello everyone. im trying to edit grub, but looks like menu.1st is far gone on grub on ubuntu 10.04. can anyone point me a tutorial about editing images on grub2?
<mickster04> helo: yeah most people know wine kinda is an emulator:p
<simar> AbuMaia,  fine
<intok> helo it doesn't emulate anything, it's just a reverse engineer job of various windows APIs
<mickster04> datacrusher: yeah the grub2 website helops
<mickster04> helps*
<Slart> datacrusher: there is a /boot/grub/grub.cfg  now.. not all the settings from grub 1 are available in grub 2
<intok> CogitoErgoSam nope
<antonio_> what mean telnet 127.0.0.1 6566
<antonio_> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<antonio_> telnet: connect to address 127.0.0.1: Connection refused?????
<DarkStar1> lies!!! It's just gets you drunk :)
<callumacrae> minimec: I don't really I
<callumacrae> ]
<callumacrae> Whoop
<Slart> !grub | datacrusher, not sure how accurate this info is though
<ubottu> datacrusher, not sure how accurate this info is though: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<callumacrae> minimec: I don't really know my IP
<callumacrae> It's a local server
<phinfinity> datacrusher grub can be placed in any custom named directory as well but it has to be installed on the drive by specifying them (not sure of correct arguments)
<Slart> !grub2 | datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<helmetk> hi guys
<minimec> callumacrae: ftp://127.0.0.1 if the server is on the same machine.
<callumacrae> minimec: Not same machine. Well, virtual machine
<DarkStar1> callumacrae: http://www.whatsmyip.com/ maybe your friend
<minimec> callumacrae: open a terminal and type ifconfig
<simar> AbuMaia, another question actually the executable file is in home/crclient folder named crclient .. why i have to always enter the crclient folder by cd the call by using ./crclient . I mean what does this ./ mean and isn't there a way to run it right from the home folder ie without using the cd command .. like ./crclient/crclient -u   fails .... please help
<CogitoErgoSam> callumacrae:  You can also see your IP with "ifconfig".  If you're on a lan behind a router though it won't show your public IP, and you'll need to use that site darkstar1 mentioned to find it
<aj_> hi
<datacrusher> Slart, im on this wiki, on the middle bu now
<datacrusher> looking forward to change grub image
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: Are you back now or never left?
<callumacrae> That site didn't work
<haavaros> Is sshfs compatible with karmic?
<DarkStar1> callumacrae: sorry it's .org not .com: http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<callumacrae> DarkStar1: I know XD
<AbuMaia> simar: I don't know if it will work how you want, but you could try to make a link in your home folder to the crclient.  I think it's the "ln" command
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  sshfs works for me in karrmic, lucid, and about every release ive ever tried it in
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: It would seem so. Though I'm back bearing problems
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  typing ./ in front of a script tells the system that its looking for that file in the current directory.  Otherwise it will look in the system's bin directories like /usr/bin
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: Oh dear. Such as?
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Ok, thx.
<DarkStar1> DOES anyone have any problems adding ppa to software sources in Lucid??
<teh_AJ> Hi all, i am brand new to ubuntu, i just switched over from windows 7, I have 3 hard drives, (300 gb WD, 1.5 TB ST, and 16 GB solid state) I can see the solid state but i cant see any of the other hdds, oh and ubuntu is installed on the 300 gb hdd, i am sry if this sounds noob but iam a noob, lol thx for your help
<teh_AJ> (Ubuntu can see the hard drives in the Disk Utility just not in the home screen)
<PeterDrop> hi where are located the evolution files ? i need find a not send mail
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: what's your output on 'lsmod | grep fuse' ?
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: can't add ppa's to my software sources
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: I have not had any so far.
 * helo wonders why mdadm isn't installed by default
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: What's the error?
<_pg__> can someone please come help me in #grub? im like 90% of the way through my disaster
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: Are you using the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  i thought the fuse module was built in to the kernel.
<mickster04> teh_AJ: are they all connected to the same computer?
<helo> can dmraid be used instead of mdadm, if mdadm was originally used to create the array?
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  im very sure its built in - thus dosent show in lsmod
<callumacrae> Wait what port does vsftpd work from?
<teh_AJ> mickster04:yes and windows 7 can see them
<callumacrae> listen to*
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Ok. Can you fstab sshfs?
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: no. Just using the gui
<mickster04> teh_AJ: no idea:p
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: the button is greyed out
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: I have not tried that.
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, I have some VPN connections configured is there any way that I can recover the IP addresses for those connections?
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  proberly can. Ive never tried.
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, before a I hit install?
<teh_AJ> mickster04:thx ne way
<haavaros> Anyone here who successfully have added a sshfs entry to fstab?
<_pg__> can anyone help with grub? i can almost taste victrory. my help in #grub went silent
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  you have checked the sshfs docs and homepage?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: I think you need to back up /etc/networking/interfaces
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, AbuMaia  Actually i want to run the application from the console by giving the path like i do in windows eg c:\windows\command.exe  so how will I do this in linux for the application in home/crclient/crclient   when my terminal opens in my home directory simar@simar-laptop:~
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Yes, I've googled my eyes out. I just want to see a working fstab entry
<Izinucs> haavaros: check this out http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/49757
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, that's a text file right?
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: When you access Software sources, are you asked for admin pass?
<SealedWithAKiss> Stormcr0w, then I replace my old one with the one on my new installation?
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: I would assume so
<mickster04> _pg__: i guess not
<Stormcr0w> SealedWithAKiss: For more information, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  You can use ~ to create a path that always starts in the home directory
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  you could always put it in rc.local to start it at boot time
<Izinucs> haavaros: it looks to be an older post but might be functional.. fusefs is already in ubuntu I believe.
<AbuMaia> simar:  same way, just give the path to the file:   ~/crclient/crclient
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  here would be the path for your app:   ~/crclient/crclient
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/27/39-mounting-a-fuse-filesystem-form-etcfstab
<teh_AJ> can anyone help me with my hard drive issue?
<AbuMaia> simar:  or the long way:  /home/simar/crclient/crclient
<Dr_Willis> sshfs#my-remote-user@my-remote-host:/home/my-remote-user /my-local-filesystem/remotefs fuse user,noauto 0 0
<Izinucs> haavaros: you can also put it in ~/bash_aliases as described in ~/.bash_rc
<AbuMaia> simar: or whatever your computer account name is
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: I think that's what I have to do .... it's so weird, I can mount it from terminal with sshfs command, but when I add it to fstab, I don't get access the files, even if I chowned and chmodded as if my life depended on it
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  perhaps the user option is needed.
<xyz> i like ubuntu 10.04
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  Another option if you want it accessible all over is to add a symbolic link to your app to /usr/bin
<xyz> i really really like it
<toyman61> xyz, : I do agree with you
<aeon-ltd> anyone here read lifehacker?
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xyz> but i have a problem
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w:  sorry I was distracted.. but yes I do get asked
<cancelerx> am having issues connecting from my xp running as guest on virtualbox running on Lucid (beta) as host
<_pg__> grub makes me cry. someone please help. ive ALMOST got it
<mickster04> xyz: i think there are a couple of things i prefered in karmic, but its good
<xyz> when i start to compiz everything works except menu animation
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: And the "add" button is greyed out?
<AAA_awright> Why does Ubuntu insist on resetting my Firefox search engines every time it updates Firefox?
<DarkStar1> yup
<mickster04> !ask | xyz
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: yes
<ubottu> xyz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toyman61> Can I change from OpenJDK Java 6 to Sun Java on Lucid ?
<mickster04> xyz: sorry my slow
<_pg__> AAA_awright: !cosnspiracy
<xyz> no problem
<xyz> i dont understand the reasın
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, AbuMaia how to add the symbolic link   ..by the way  calling it ~crclient/crclient gives error './crclient: You can run the executable with name `crclient' only.
<mickster04> xyz: have you enabled animations in compixconfig?
<simar> '
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: This is weird. I would go as far as to suggest that, if this is a fresh install, your installation media might not be proper.
<markl_> is anyone here familiar with scanners?  i am trying to use an HP Photosmart C6280 over the network, and the #sane channel is useless
<aeon-ltd> soz it is semi related. just wondering if any read the article about triple booting mac osx win7 and ubuntu, i want to know if refit is relable as a substitute for GRUB?
<AAA_awright> _pg__: hm?
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:   http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/   looks good also
<aeon-ltd> *reliable
<xyz> every animation works except menu animation
<markl_> and even worse, "scanner" is a tough word to search for on google
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  You are missing a slash in "~crclient/crclient"
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  It should be "~/crclient/crclient"
<mickster04> xyz: have you looked at the animation settings in compiz config
<mickster04> ?
<DarkStar1> It is a fresh install. In fact the only thing I've installed on the system thus far in this IRc client
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the links, but I've tried them both
<AbuMaia> simar:  ln -s /home/username/crclient/crclient /usr/bin/crclient   (I think)
<xyz> yeah
<haavaros> The problem is that I can mount it from terminal, but when I add it to fstab the way the instructions tell, I get permission errors
<xyz> i enable all things randım
<callumacrae> AHA found the problem. How do I set a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces?
<_pg__> someone throw me a bone please. a #grub bone
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, I 'm sorry for typing error actually i run ~/crclient/crclient and got that error
<mickster04> xyz: yeah underneath that you have to select what counts as random, i think by default there is nothing selected
<Dr_Willis> haavaros:  ive had VERY bad issues with 10,04 and Plymouth  when it cant get all mounts mounted at boot time. doing it from rc.local may be a MUCH better idea
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w:  Actually, I tell a lie. I didn't get asked for the admin password
<AbuMaia> CogitoErgoSam: did I give the correct symbolic link command?
<xyz> i click random animation for all events
 * mickster04 throws _pg__ a bone with the word gru on it
<datacrusher> how do i check if im using grub or grub2 ?
<mickster04> xyz: hummm. well im out then
<CogitoErgoSam> AbuMaia:  Yeah I think that should do it
<mickster04> datacrusher: grub -v
<datacrusher> or 10.04 is grub2 for sure?
<thebruce> hey guys, i was wondering if there was a way to display the results from "df" in MB and not KB
<mickster04> datacrusher: it should be 1.97 methinks
<enteL> i put lts on a usb stick but is booting moblin on my netbook...?
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  grub2 by default yes.
<Stormcr0w> DarkStar1: That might explain it. So the question is why you didn't. I would review what your user is allowed to do under users and groupd.
<dansilva> folks, good morning/afternoon/evening, wherever you may be. I have a question not related to OCDC, but related to Ubuntu: whenever I plug in my headfone via the headphone jack on my computer, the speaker does not get muted. I keep on listening to the sound via the speakers instead of the headphones.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 32bit.   Has anyone seen this before?
<dansilva> <dansilva> hardware is working fine, no issues when tested in Windows
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  abumaia's command should make the link for you:    "ln -s /home/username/crclient/crclient /usr/bin/crclient"
<thebruce> Dr_Willis, grub2?
<guntbert> thebruce: df -h
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  yes.. grub2 is the default in 10,04
<AbuMaia> simar: just change "username" ^_^
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  Just be sure to replace username with your user name :)
<datacrusher> mickster04, i got no grub command
<DarkStar1> Stormcr0w: this is the only user on the system. Also I was already on that path
<thebruce> Dr_Willis, im not sure what you are talking about
<datacrusher> many others thow. grub-editenv, grub-install and so on
<thebruce> im not referecing grub
<thebruce> im talking about commands in terminal
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  proberly a line scrolled as i read the nick, its past my scroll buffer now. :)
<aspava> hi, is there any way to preview a second X session on another X session? I have two screens but one i cant see because he is behind me, but i like to watch whats hapenning right there
<thebruce> ahhh ok df -h
<thebruce> what does "-h" mean
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  also check out the 'di' command
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  'human readable'
<baku_> Hi
<mickster04> datacrusher: yeah sorry i just assumed
<thebruce> the -h must not be available on my Droid Incredible
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Would you be able to help with an issue of DVD drives not mounting (auto or otherwise) in a fresh install?
<thebruce> when in enter the shell
<Hard_D> hi
<Dr_Willis> thebruce:  and check out the df -h -x tempfs  -x OTHERFSsTOIgnore   option
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  if you cant mount them by hand. You got some deep issues.
<_pg__> will donate organ for grub help
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: I suspect as much. But what could be going wrong? It used to work with 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, 9.10.
<bbeattie> .. can someone please help me test if xvkbd package is broken in 10.04 by installing xvkbd and running 'xvkbd -xsendevent -text "Hello World"' and see if they get something in their xterm? thanks.
<baku_> I have some bug on my ubuntu 9.10 and I don't want to upgrade in applelike dist....ro
<thebruce> are there any 1337 fellas in here that would be interested in gaining root access on a Android device?
<anders_> Anyone here to help a newb with some partitioning questions?
<mickster04> !ot | thebruce
<ubottu> thebruce: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w: Ive had automounting issues for ever with 9.04 and 9.10   not been broken for me in 10.04 yet.
<simar> AbuMaia, CogitoErgoSam Its the problem that want to make a link .Actually i am wondering that why we can't run executables by just the names . Even by entering in the crclient directory by cd crclient and then typing crclient to run the executable crclient displays simar@simar-laptop:~/crclient$ crclient
<baku_> Yep that normaly it's apple-like
<simar> No command 'crclient' found, did you mean:
<simar>  Command 'cyclient' from package 'cyphesis-cpp-clients' (universe)
<simar> crclient: command not found
<simar>     and only after i use ./ crclient from the current directory crclient i am able to run the executable ... please help this is a great issue for me .. i am a new linux user ..
<FloodBot3> simar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gmatt> has the lockup bug been fixed with firefox?  running a dv7-3085dx and 10.04 locks up when using it.
<Dr_Willis> simar:  you dont use a space ./ whatever   ===>   ./whateverisinthecurrentdir
<DarkStar1> does anyone have problems with the nVidia PPA?
<oly562> does that mean the system is broken in some way? new exploits?
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Luckily I kept a copy of my 9.10 fstab. I copied the entries over to the current one. Still no joy. It makes an attempt at mounting them, but for the system it's still like they are not there.
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  check dmesg output for some clues perhaps
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  Once you have created the symbolic link correctly you'd just use "crclient" from anywhere
<AbuMaia> simar: making the link *should* let you run the ap the way you describe
<oly562> cancelerx: whats the problem?
<cancelerx> well
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  binaries in the /usr/bin folder can be used in the console anywhere without any prefix
<anders_> Anyone here to help a newb with some partitioning questions?
<cancelerx> oly562: from my xp i cant connect to the internet but i can from the host
 * gmatt slaps anders_
<anders_> =(
<dfase25_> hi I need some help
<Dr_Willis> !ash
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: I have. When I leave media in the drives during startup, the following error ensues: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<toyman61> Anyone using D-Link DWA-140 on Lucid 64-bit and have succeed in getting 270/300 Mpbs connection speed ?
<oly562> cancelerx: what settings have you made in VB settings area for your Network
<DarkStar1> anders_ fire away
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<_pg__> I get an error about blacklists and forcing when i try to insdtall grub, plz helop, tyoping on mini9
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: When no media exists in the drive, then no error
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  could be a flakdy optical drive.. block0 is the first part of the drive it reads.
<DarkStar1> anders_:  Ask away
<gmatt> lucid 64-bit lockup bug?  any resolution yet?
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  got come compressed air? give it a dusting.
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Well, they are two drives and they both work, on the same computer under windows and os x
<dfase25_> how can I install a file .tar.gz on  Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<oly562> it should be bridged adapter , and your hosts eth(0-3)
<_pg__> i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and i get an error about blocklits and forcing please help #grub
<Dr_Willis> dfase25_:  TOTALLY depends on whats in the tar.gz
<oly562> i use pcnet fast III for adapter 1 and bridged
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: The drives are IDE, one Master the other Slave.
<BrightFrank> Hello. I cannot install Ubuntu 10.4 on an EEEPC 900HA. It seems that the installer doesn't like not having a CD-ROM Drive. I've tried putting on a USB the netbook, regular and alternative editions to no avail. I always get an erm 5 error. Help is appreciated.
<hololight> dfase25_: the file likely contains source code that will have to be compiled
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: nForce2 mobo
<mickster04> dfase25_: you dont really install them, you unpack them
<haavaros> Dr_Willis: Something is terribly wrong here ... I try mounting the remote folder with 'sudo mount -a', and it appears on my desktop. I can't access it, "the file type is unknown". Then, if I 'sudo umount -a' an error popus says it disagrees with fstab
<Rave1> Hi I  thought I would try 10.04 NBR on my EEEPC 701  installed to an external SD card and it would not boot  nor  would any  other new realeases of netbook variants  ..Is this a Grub 2 issue or just my bad luck..This netbook has had ubuntu 8.10 installed and working fine for well over a year.So I really suspect Grub 2 has issues with booting from USB devices
<cafaro> When I want to install Ubuntu 10.04, I get the following error: "BUG: soft lockup - CPU #0 stuck for 61s", anyone can help me with this?
<hololight> dfase_: to unpack you would run 'tar -xvf filename.tar.gz'
<hololight> dfase_: there should be a readme file in there that tells you what you need to do
<BrightFrank> I think I have the same problem as Rave1
<dfase25_> and what do I do when I get the files unpacked?
<simar> AbuMaia, CogitoErgoSam Well thanks friends So it means that when ever we have to run binaries in ubuntu we have to enter that particular directory and then use ./ binaryname ...  thats the only way right (if it is not a usr/bin binary)     and also it cannot be called directly from the parent directory by using something like ./crclient/crclient  sort ..
<oly562> cancelerx: i am also using a wireless, yet i still select cable connected under advanced at the bottom. its virtual so, think of it as an eth connection as that is only way VB works at present
<mickster04> hololight: tab the nick next time
<Chetic> why would a 720p movie lag using mplayer?
<gmatt> im bout to just find a different distro...no help in here whatsoever...and 10.04 is so broken, it shouldn't have been released yet
<mickster04> dfase25_: see what hololight wrote last
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  lack of cpu power to decode it fast enoguh is one reason
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Point is, shouldn't I be able to mount them, even if there are no media in the devices?
<Chetic> Dr_Willis: besides that.. my cpu is more than enough, I'm sure
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  you cant mount a cd drive if tehres no disk in the drive.
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  Any time you prefix something with ./ that path starts in the current directory.  ../ will start in the parent directory
<Rave1> BrightFrank,  no not same problem I had it installed to an SD card
<DarkStar1> can images be posted in paste bin?
<costre> Chetic, Make sure you use vdpau as video output
<BrightFrank> Ok, I tried it on a USB and I got an installation error
<BrightFrank> and this netbook was, too, working with Ubuntu Karmic
<sometux> I'm just wondering what is the most popular IRC client used by the community
<dfase25_> I've read it, but still I don't know what I'm supposed to compile... (sorry I'm new on this)
<sandking> hi
<sandking> does by any chance someone runs WIBU key for Ubuntu?
<CogitoErgoSam> sometux:  I'm gonna guess that a lot of people are using empathy
<haavaros> gmatt: Yeah, lucid feels like alpha-quality. Reinstall jaunty or karmic, or try e.g. Mint 8
<mickster04> dfase25_: there should be three commands, you go into the unpacked folder (created when u unzipped the tar file) then run the commands
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, ok thanks
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Fair enough. But what makes Ubuntu so "sensitive" to their input that they cannot be mounted, while they work fine under other OSs?
<Dr_Willis> dfase25_:  give the channel the url to what it is you are trying to compile/work with. perhaps someone can work throught it with your
<BrightFrank> Hello. I cannot install Ubuntu 10.4 on an EEEPC 900HA. It seems that the installer doesn't like not having a CD-ROM Drive. I've tried putting on a USB the netbook, regular and alternative editions to no avail. I always get an erm 5 error. Help is appreciated.
<mickster04> dfase25_: usually ./configure then make then make install
<gmatt> haavaros have you tried opensuse
<haavaros> gmatt: Nope
<Rave1> BrightFrank,  and could be again I would think ;)
<Chetic> costre: tried -vo vdpau and got this: [vdpau] Could not open dynamic library libvdpau.so.1
<costre> BrightFrank, You have made the usbdrive bootable etc?
<Dr_Willis> Stormcr0w:  ive had such a high failure rate with optical drives over the last few years. I find it is often the drives problem.  ive also seen windows just try tio read a bad disk over and over and over and over (and hang the os) for hours..
<gmatt> haavaros, checking it out, but dont wanna wait for 4.2gb to download...
<CogitoErgoSam> ubottu: unr | Brightfrank
<ubottu> Brightfrank: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<_pg__> will donate firstborn for #grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists
<BrightFrank> Yes, I tried both with UNEBooting and the native USB creator included in ubuntu
<SeveredCross> Hey all, I'm seeing random logouts in the middle of the night with Lucid. Up-to-date packages, using ATI's proprietary drivers. Only thing I can find is http://pastebin.com/i2D19Rrd in /var/log/auth.log, but I can't find any information on the error.
<haavaros> gmatt: I'm gonna install Mint on my laptop, since my current installation seems broken
<CogitoErgoSam> Brightfrank:  That link from ubot should answer some of the more common questions about UNR, if it doesn't let us know
<haavaros> gmatt: Just 600 MB or so for the CD iso
<BrightFrank> ok
<Stormcr0w> Dr_Willis: Well, I can appreciate that with respect to the second drive, which I have had for ages. However the other one is practically new. Add to it the fact that it used to work just prior to my installing 10.04 a week ago, I feel there is something wrong with the software and not with the hardware.
<dfase25_> ah ok, I'm trying to install Jotify from :http://jotify.felixbruns.de/
<CogitoErgoSam> BrightFrank:  Be sure to check the link on the page to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gmatt> haavaros, i looked at mint, but want xfce 64-bit, and they don't offer it
<haavaros> gmatt: Ah, ok
<BrightFrank> I created a working USB bootable drive. It was in the process of installation and I got an erm 5 error
<costre> Chetic, I use smplayer with vdpau, check this out perhaps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467952&highlight=vdpau
 * alfredo probando lubuntu y quakelive xD!
<BrightFrank> then I tried with the alternative installer and i got an error about not being able to install the kernel
<CogitoErgoSam> BrightFrank:  Check the section on that page I linked that pertains to "Known Issues".  One specifically addresses the EEEPC and might help.
<BrightFrank> it looks for a CD ROOM and asks me to load the drivers for that
<BrightFrank> ok
<costre> chetic download libvdpau.1 using synaptic
<Stevinko> anyone with few minutes to spare ? i could use some help regarding ATI mobility graphics
<oly562> cancelerx: did that work?
<Rave1> BrightFrank,  the problem I have found with live USB is that sometimes they can be corrupt just as a CD/DVD can be  and no way to check them to know is a lot of cases
<Chetic> costre: oh right, didn't have it installed heheh :p
<Cas07> Can someone point me in the right direction where to post a Liberation font bug that has appeared in Docky with: http://imagebin.org/95732
<coldfire> how can i make 10.04 require gksudo to mount non auto mounted partitions like it did in 9.10?
<BrightFrank> i've tried with two USB drives
<Rave1> BrightFrank,  alt install will NOT work on USB
<BrightFrank> I dont think both are broken
<oly562> great i just typed a solution for no reason, dude left
<Rave1> BrightFrank,  did you sum check the ISO
<Stevinko> so no one with "ati" laptop experience? :(
<simar> If I want to autorun the executable ~/crclient/crclient automatically after i automatically log on to my wifi router .. Is there a procedure to get it out ..???/
<BrightFrank> I will
<_pg__> grub! anyone? will donate firstborn for irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists
<Error404NotFound> is there something like freebsd jails in ubuntu? I want to create a jail of hardy inside lucid to test some php stuff. Or is my best bet using something like virtualbox?
 * DarkStar1 Looks at Stevinko standing in one corner alone :)
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  depends what you're using to connect to the router; you using the built in network manager?
<dfase25_> another question please. I have a nvidia gforce 9500 but my graphics are slow in Ubuntu 10.4, what's wrong with it?
<_pg__> anyone? were dyin here
<haavaros> gmatt: How about xubuntu 9.10, does that come in 64bit?
<DarkStar1> Stevinko: What's the problem?
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, Thanks again .. yes the same one that is preinstalled .
<DarkStar1> haavaros: yes!
<haavaros> DarkStar1: Ok then :)
<Rave1> BrightFrank,  I also am sure that some of the cheap flash media out there now is just as bad as cheap CD for ISOs
<Stevinko> DarkStar1: well, i could try to explain it here, but i already posted my hole situation at forums, could i just give u a link?
<Chetic> costre: that sure did it! thanks man :)
<Stevinko> DarkStar1: i am tired of explaining one problem over and over again, without any help :(
<DarkStar1> Stevinko: sure
<Stevinko> DarkStar1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471088 thank you, if you need any more info just ask
<John2> I was wondering if anyone here has had any problems during the boot menu (10.04) with "/dev/null" or if anyone would know a solution if i gave more of a description
<costre> chetic np
<BrightFrank> Rave1, can u remind me how to do checksums?
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, Actually I want to make the procedure of logging on to the server automatically . this will simplify the logging on procedure and my friends will like the ubuntu more ... which they complain that is much more command based ...!!
<CogitoErgoSam> BrightFrank:  md5sum <file>
<BrightFrank> ok
<BrightFrank> thanks
<SirRedTooth> Is anybody here using firefox under lucid lynx?
<SirRedTooth> sound doesn't seem to work
<DarkStar1> Stevinko: gimme a min or so to read it
<id34l> Hi
<id34l> why when I put my usb stick ubuntu on 10.4, it is still called a different name?
<Arimil> Anyone know of a tool to batch resize images?
<hmw> I am copying files from one USB hd to another and my Karmic gets really slow. What should I check?
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<Stevinko> DarkStar1: okey, its not like i am going anywhere (i am trying to find a solution for a long time)
<AbuMaia> id34l: what is its name, and what does ubuntu call it?
<VCoolio> Arimil: imagemagick
<SeveredCross> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/535316 suggests purging plymouth but uh, plymouth is unpurgeable.
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  You can set connections to start automatically through the GUI pretty easily;  go to System->Preferences->Network Connections, find the one you want, press the edit button, and under the name of it will be a check box that says "Connect automatically"
<SeveredCross> Can't remove it at all, because removing it takes the whole system with it.
<Arimil> VCoolio: thanks
<BrightFrank> d9ea078aaa6e40e336b1d46bb725c5ed  ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<_pg__> will donate firstborn for irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists
<id34l> AbuMaia,  ->94d3-cr45f , 435g-e435d, always different
<brontosaurusrex> how do i format a hd to be easily mounted by older redhat systems?
<saif> is it easy to install oracle on ubuntu ?
<brontosaurusrex> and i need to put on the files bigger than 4 gigs
<SirRedTooth> For some reason sound preferences wont detect firefox playing sound even though I have a video up.
<hmw> brontosaurusrex: i'd guess etx2 would do the trick in any case
<SirRedTooth> Pulse audio?
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  As far as running a script automatically after a connection starts, I'm checking for the best way
<rocket16> Friends, I am trying to install Lucid Lynx Distro. But, I wish to keet all my files and settings, without much work. So, is upgrading directly a good solution?
<rocket16> * keep
<meatbun> "New Ubuntu eats more power than Windows 7" that true?
<Arimil> Uh... "imagemagick is already at the newest version".
<meatbun> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1610079/new-ubuntu-eats-power-windows
<Patrinstar> can anyone tell me a good application i can use for forecasting weather, like 3 days are displayed. and that shows up in my task bar all the time?????????
<handjob> Hi. Can I perform clean "only-essentials" install of ubuntu from minimal cd?
<brontosaurusrex> hmw: ok, can i format on winxp (cos thats the only box i have on that place) or ... ?
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, Please let me know that .. Thats the major issue to me???
<mguy> meatbun: a little more, according to Phoronix's tests the other day
<AbuMaia> id34l: it sounds like it's using the serial of the chip or something.  I had a similar name with an sd card, but ubuntu always used the same set of numbers/letters for that card, it didn't change names on the card
<acura> Arimil: man convert/mogrify
<rocket16> Patrinstar: The weather applet can do, can't it?
<meatbun> mguy: i see
<_pg__> will donate firstborn for irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists
<saif> anyone familiar with oracle in ubuntu ??
<rbellamy> I'm trying to install a i386 package into an x86_64 system for development... how do I do it without stepping on the x86_64 package files?
<Arimil> acura: thanks
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  Worst case scenario you can just add the crclient to your main menu
<Patrinstar> rocket16, it just says current condition
<rocket16> Patrinstar: I agreem
<BrightFrank> where are the official checksum values?
<meatbun> mguy: i am thinking of upgrading to new ubuntu :(
<DarkStar1> Stevinko: I assume WUBI is another bootloader?
<SirRedTooth> Sound wont work on firefox...
<meatbun> mguy: my 9.x ubuntu too slow
<hmw> meatbun: on 7 of my computers, Ubuntu always took much more than windows XP (800 MHz - 3 GHz P4). On a P4 2.6 GHz Karmic seems to be about 25% slower
<rocket16> !wubi | DarkStar1
<ubottu> DarkStar1: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<benjamintheyon> is there a channel specifically for desktop/graphical improvements and bugs?
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, ya but automation is the best...
<Patrinstar> can anyone tell me a good application i can use for forecasting weather, like 3 days are displayed. and that shows up in my task bar all the time?????????
<hmw> meatbun: perhaps you have a bad video driver active, that may slow down ubuntu
<rocket16> Will upgrading to lucid from karmic cause any problem?
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  I know, I'm figuring out the best script for you.  Just might take a few minutes though.
<Cas07> Patrinstar: Docky
<meatbun> hmw: karmic is 10.04?
<rocket16> I meant, direct upgrading?
<brontosaurusrex> Patrinstar: docky2 has this integrated
<Stevinko> DarkStar1: wubi practically creates an "virtual" partition on existing windows partition, and install ubuntu inside (its the best solution when some1 doesnt want to reformat and create new partitions for linux)
<jken146> Patrinstar: gnome-do and its weather docklet are quite good
<DarkStar1> ubottu:  meh!!
<hmw> rocket16: that depends on your hardware. I cant use Lucid on my PC currntly due to intel vga driver problems
<rocket16> meatbun: No, Karmic is 9.10
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, ok
<brontosaurusrex> jken146, Patrinstar docky2 is a next gen of gnome-do basically
<Stevinko> DarkStar1: only down sid eof this is that disk performance is slightly reduced, but ubuntu runs like from native instalation
<benjamintheyon> rocket16: I did just that and things got real weird for me. I don't think that's the most common experience, but anything is possible. Certainly worth it though
<rocket16> hmw: Oh, thanks
<helo> i added device entries to /etc/network/interfaces for the network setups i want to use (i don't use networkmanager), but they aren't being automatically started, despite "auto eth1"
<meatbun> i m going to the the new 10.x rocket16
<Patrinstar> brontosaurusrex, what is docky exactly?
<rocket16> meatbun: Great, me too, :D
<brontosaurusrex> Patrinstar: a dock similar to mac's
<hmw> meatbun: no, karmic is 9.10, but i guess, my expirience applies to lucid as well, even though it seems to be much faster (at least using it from the live cd is much faster here)
<Guim> Hi. How can I specify options so that when I use 'service <name> start' instead of '<name> -options <parameters>', 'service <name> start' will just use those parameters that I specify without having to specify them each time?
<Patrinstar> brontosaurusrex, will it work for lucid?
<Cas07> Patrinstar: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<BrightFrank> Rave1, where can I find the official checksum values?
<Cas07> yes
<hmw> rocket16: boot up the live cd and check, if everything works, before installing/upgrading
<Pici> !hashes | BrightFrank
<ubottu> BrightFrank: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Patrinstar> Cas07, thanks!
<brontosaurusrex> Patrinstar: no idea
<BrightFrank> ok
<helo> doh, forgot 'auto' line, nm
<Cas07> Patrinstar: i think its part of release
<rocket16> For downloading the LiveCD image, will torrent be faster than direct download?
<stefg> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guim> Hi. How can I specify options so that when I use 'service <name> start' instead of '<name> -options <parameters>', 'service <name> start' will just use those parameters that I specify without having to specify them each time?
<Stevinko> rocket16: depends on the server
<BrightFrank> oh I think this is the problem... my checksum does not match d9ea078aaa6e40e336b1d46bb725c5ed  ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<BrightFrank> !!
<brontosaurusrex> Patrinstar: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Installing
<John2> ubuntu 10.04 on boot -  udevd-work[346] open /dev/null failed: no such file or directory <- was wondering if anyone could help with this error, when i cd into dev and run ls null does exist
<rocket16> Stevinko: Oh, thanks.
<HoboPrimate> Hi guys, just updated from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 , and youtube videos don't play any sound. Has anyone had this problem too?
<bastid_raZor> BrightFrank: burn at the slowest speed... 2x 4x 6x ..
<pgpkeys> having some problems with *all* my cd burning tools. I have blank DVDs (been trying to burn off a set of AptOnCDs) and 8everything* reports the media as being too small and only 4.4GB. However, windows and freebsd both correctly report the media as being 4.7GB and are able to burn no problem.
<BrightFrank> i didnt even burn
<AbuMaia> HoboPrimate: sorry, I haven't had that problem
<brontosaurusrex> HoboPrimate: maybe wrong version of flash? (dunno)
<hmw> Copying files from an NTFS USB HD to an ext3 USB HD renders my Ubuntu almost unusable. No other apps are running, it is a 2.6GHz P4, system load around 5. Is that normal?
<rocket16> I am from India, and wanted a very fast server. Sorry, please refer to any, if you know. (sorry if I had been offtopic).
<haavaros> HoboPrimate: Welcome in the club for casualties of the Lucid Lynx!
<Cas07> anyone have a clue what causes this: http://imagebin.org/95732 with Docky2 and Liberation Sans font, (its not a Docky problem)
<pgpkeys> k3b, brasero, nautilus with the command switches, all of them see the blank DVDs, but say they only have 4.4GB free
<HoboPrimate> haavaros: eheh
<Prajwal> rocket16, try the srilankan server its very fast
<hmw> Copying files from an NTFS USB HD to an ext3 USB HD renders my Ubuntu almost unusable. No other apps are running, it is a 2.6GHz P4, system load around 5. Is that normal? ---- can I reduce the priority of the copying process effectively?
<Prajwal> around 2.6MBps
<rocket16> Prajwal: Thanks, :)
<AbuMaia> Cas07: that looks pretty cool, actually
<peterkls> ubuntu 10.04 is not as easy to install as i thought it would be, its giving me hell with my raid 0 setup, when 9.10 had 0 problems with it
<benjamintheyon> Dose anyone know of a channel that caters to compiz and graphical display?
<bastid_raZor> benjamintheyon: #compiz
<Cas07> AbuMaia: lol yer if they all had that effect :p
<ubuntu> ubuntu-tweak
<_pg__> will donate firstborn for irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists
<tessarakt> gnaaaaa
<benjamintheyon> bastid_raZor: I clearly should have tried that before I asked. Haha thank you a bunch!
<AbuMaia> Cas07: it might be a problem with the actual font having an extraneous dot above the four, and then when displayed with the shadow around it, the shadow also stretches to include the dot
<pgpkeys> any ideas would be welcome
<tessarakt> since 10.04, my Bluetooth headset is not shown as an Audio device any more
<bastid_raZor> benjamintheyon: heh.. there are some good minds in there. good luck
<AbuMaia> Cas07: that's my guess, but I'm not sure
<e01> hello
<Cas07> AbuMaia: interesting idea cheers
<e01> is there way to wakeup my pc, i am from distance and it is going to suspend mode
<rocket16> !hello | e01
<ubottu> e01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_pg__> will donate firstborn for irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists
<minimec> e01: You would have to have 'wake on lan' enabled in the BIOS, which is normally not activated by default.
<Hovefirse> Hi folks. Using Lucid. My windows manager doesn't load properly at startup, I have to explicitly load it using fusion icon. What should I tweak to load it at boot?
<sometux> I'm bilingual (arabic/english)  and I want to contribute in translation
<e01> minimec i had enable this
<unimatrix9> hi there
<hmw> e01: i guess, your pc must be configured for that (BIOS). Perhaps I am wrong about this detail. In any case, you need to make your router send a "magic packet" to the computer, that should be woken. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_on_lan
<unimatrix9> what would be the best way to install ubuntu on an usb drive in windows?
<ubuntu> google ubuntu-tweak you know how to configure your system
<tessarakt> any idea?
<Pici> sometux: Have you seen https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ ?
<minimec> e01: ok. So if you try to ssh your computer, that should send some data to the server, which should activate the server because of the activity of the network card (I guess). I never did that...
<hmw> tessarakt: i got plenty of ideas, but i fear you wont be interested. Ask something, if nobody replies, wait a while, then ask again. Don't flood, if someone knows the answer, they wil likely answer
<anders_> Anyone here a partitioner guru?
<e01> minimec, i am trying to open an ssh connection but it won`t, and i am sure that i am enable the wakeup on lan on my bios
<hmw> tessarakt: (i didnt see your initial questuion)
<ktodd> can someone help me set up a cd writer using scsi emulator
<tessarakt> hmw: aha
<tessarakt> since 10.04, my Bluetooth headset is not shown as an Audio device any more
<e01> the problem is that i had only two ports that are redirected to my pc, 222 and 88 :(
<Arimil> Haha, you guys are awesome "mogrify -quality 50%*.jpg" 1mb image -> 200kb
<llutz> e01: do you also have enabled WoL on your nic? "ethtool -s dev wol g"
<anders_> Is there a way to automount drives? Got a shortcut in Docky to a file on a drive that I don't use otherwise, and it fails to open unless I've already mounted the drive after starting up.
<unimatrix9> whats the same software for windows that i use for making an usb boot disk on ubuntu?
<minimec> e01: As I said... I would have done as you... How do you handle the DNS 'problem? Do you have dyndns or something like that?
<unimatrix9> would that be unetboot?
<ktodd> can anybody helpme
<hmw> tessarakt: i see. sorry, i have a similar problem, but did not yet figure out howto solve it. Perhaps Google is nice on you in this case?
<tessarakt> no, it isn't
<fluxdust> can you get a windows virus from wine
<tessarakt> at least I solved the graphics driver crash
<tessarakt> damn Nouveau
<hmw> fluxdust: yes in certain cases
<anders_> Is there a way to automount drives? Got a shortcut in Docky to a file on a drive that I don't use otherwise, and it fails to open unless I've already mounted the drive after starting up.
<Arimil> fluxdust: nope I've tried
<e01> llutz, i had no WoL by the ubuntu
<Arimil> I've never had any of them function properly
<fluxdust> thanks for the info
<isset_> Hi, I have some troubles upgrading ubuntu. Here ist my main.log: http://nopaste.info/6a110c1371.html
<e01> ohhh... it will be more easy to call my gf to go my room and just press the power button
<e01> :(
<hmw> anders_: i dont see a way to make a drive mount, when a file in the fs is being accessed. you could make a scritp, that mounts the drive, before opening the file
<llutz> e01: if your ethernet-adaptor isn't set in "listening" mode, it won't react on magic-packets. check it with ethtool
<Arimil> fluxdust: some of them do have negative effects on your computer though even though they don't technically run correctly sometimes they max out your processor etc.
<domjohnson>  quite often on boot, I get an error with my graphics, which brings up the dialogue for running Ubuntu in low-graphics mode.
<Odd-rationale> How can I make grep scan through a list of files for a srting?
<minimec> llutz: THX Just learned something.
<domjohnson> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<hmw> Odd-rationale: use "for"
<Odd-rationale> hmw: good idea!
<llutz> minimec: ethtool <ethX>|grep Wake
<mlbbarnes> I setup courier on Ubuntu 9.10 and everything seems to work. I have the mail in my /home/user/Maildir but when I try to sync from my windows box via IMAP, it doesn't sync. I looked through the logs and it shows that I sucsessfully signed in but no error message. What else can I try to make it sync to my windows computer?
<EgYPaRaDoX> I cant open lucid now ,kernels do not exist in grub im through live cd, I have no option other than editing grub.cfg
<SealedWithAKiss> Where about in Linux is the configuration information (IP addresses) for my VPN connections stored?
<EgYPaRaDoX> the problem is that I cant do it
<anders_> hmw: Ok, thanks!
<Julios> hello !
<Julios> Es ce un serveur francais ?
<ahmedabukilal> hi
<ktodd> how do i identify my devices
<squiddy> hi, how do i install a package without its dependencies from synaptic ?
<Finity> anyone here do python developmen, and uses virtualenv with virtualenvwrapper?
<hmw> !hi | Julios
<ubottu> Julios: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> ktodd: what do you want to do?
<minimec> llutz: I get Supports Wake-on: g and Wake-on g What would the 'g' mean?
<ahmedabukilal> hello
<_pg__>  irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<niko> !fr | Julios
<ubottu> Julios: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<llutz> minimec: man ethtool (g  Wake on MagicPacket)
<Finity> I get a "command not found" error when creating a shell script
<Finity> but manually typing the command in terminal works fine
<ralsheb> I pulled files from a broken ntfs hard drive using ubuntu live cd and put them on a usb hard drive, i can read the files fine in linux but cant see them in windows ( the folder shows up as empty) any ideas as to why?
<hmw> ktodd: try lsusb, lspci, sudo fdisk -l
<ahmedabukilal> i have to ask about xampp in ubuntu
<llutz> Finity: call it with full path or put it into a dir inside your $PATH
<BrightFrank> is this a reliable source http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ ??? THis is the first time I get a corrupted BitTorrent download
<SealedWithAKiss> Where about in Linux is the configuration information (IP addresses) for my VPN connections stored?
<ahmedabukilal> i installed it  and i installed wordpress on it
<Xcell> just loaded new 9.10, how do i get red of pop when engaging sound ?
<SealedWithAKiss> I mean is there some kind of configuration file that I can back-up which will allow me to save my configurations and VPN connections?
<HoboPrimate> hey guys, I installed a new version of adobe's flash and now I get sound on flash videos. hooray!
<unimatrix9> ralsheb, are the hidden maybe ? set show hidden in windows ...
<mlbbarnes> I setup courier on Ubuntu 9.10 and everything seems to work. I have the mail in my /home/user/Maildir but when I try to sync from my windows box via IMAP, it doesn't sync. I looked through the logs and it shows that I sucsessfully signed in but no error message. What else can I try to make it sync to my windows computer?
<_pg__>  irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<unimatrix9> to show hidden
<anders_> Is there a way to backup your Ubuntu to a CD? Including settings, programs etc?
<unimatrix9> apt-on cd
<hmw> !pm | ktodd
<ubottu> ktodd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<_pg__> anders_: too big
<guntbert> squiddy: you cannot - because "dependency" means that it cannot function properly without
<minimec> llutz: I gonna try that man... ;) My old Pentium M is getting more and more surprising... ;)
<hmw> ktodd: use sudo fdisk -l  or  sudo blkid
<unimatrix9> !apt-oncd
<rocket16> anders_: You can try Remastersys
<ahmedabukilal> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<unimatrix9> hmm
<SealedWithAKiss> Location of network manager configuration files?
<BrightFrank> ubottu, is this a reliable source http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ ??? THis is the first time I get a corrupted BitTorrent download
<anders_> rocket16: What's that?
<guntbert> !xampp | ahmedabukilal
<minimec> llutz: Never heard of something like 'magic package' before...
<ubottu> ahmedabukilal: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<llutz> minimec: packet, not package :)
<gmatt> why did the devs release such a crappy piece of software called lynx?
<rocket16> anders_: Here: www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<squiddy> guntbert: the roblem is, i already have sun-jre installed. and i want to install zekr package wich has openjdk dependencies.
<_pg__>  irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<minimec> llutz: typing error... you see ... I never heard it before... ;)
<unimatrix9> i have no clue
<cael> ok earlier i had problems installing Xubuntu 10.04 Final because of the nvidia Bug
<bp0> lynx is handy
<bp0> i like w3m tho
<rocket16> anders_: Also, en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<hmw> bp0: i prefer links2
<Guim> Hi, is MySQL installed by default on Ubuntu server?
<anders_> rocket16: Homepage fail
<duffydack> Banshee is not seeing my Ipod.  The plugin is there and enabled, but nothing.  Rhythmbox works with it but doesnt do playlists...
<cael> however i installed my Beta 2 Disc and ran apt-get upgrade
<ahmedabukilal> ex- chat
<Guest88319> i have a text file with 4096 characters without a single line break or space. i would like to use bash to count the lines and every 128 characters add a line break. so I'm left with a file with 32 line breaks and 128 characters per line , how can i do this?
<rocket16> anders_: Ok, see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remastersys
<bp0> there is a links2
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bp0> ^?
<ahmedabukilal> Quit:leaving
<llutz> minimec: wol is essential for me, as i don't like all the computers running 24/7
<anders_> rocket16: I meant the first one ^_^ He had dropped the page.
<isset_> Hi, I have some troubles upgrading ubuntu. Here ist my main.log: http://nopaste.info/6a110c1371.html
<Patrinstar> can anyone help me with docky? i cant figure out how to get rid of the black background???? and how to get it to resize the windows so its not overlapping
<minimec> llutz: That is a good thing an you start to inspire me... I am on the wakeonlan tools now... ;)
<rocket16> anders_: Yes, I know. So, I gave that Wikipedia link. It can give you an introduction, and you can download it from Ubuntu repository.
<Dracari> was it a smart move to install Beta 2 and run  "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<hmw> Guest88319: intersting question. I don't know how to do that with usual means. Perhaps it is something with sed or awk. I would write a PHP script in this case ;-)
<guntbert> squiddy: if you are certain that it provides the same functionality you *can* do it with dpkg (it has an option --force) -- but I only know from hearsay - never did it myself -- and it is not supported because that might break your system
<Guim> hi. does MySQL install 'php5-mysql', or PHP?
<Guim> :P
<ActionParsnip> Dracari: sure, you will get the latest install then
<Finity> llutz, hmmm, not sure, exactly, where the command is found o.O
<mlbbarnes> Guim: you have to install it :p
<Dracari> i guess atm then thats the way around the Nvidia bug
<_pg__>  irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<bp0> hmw, no utf-8 in links2?
<dominicdinada> !lamp | guim
<ubottu> guim: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> Dracari: what nvidia bug?
<Dracari> i asked ealier about Why it kept going out of my monitors range
<SealedWithAKiss> Where about in Linux is the configuration information (IP addresses) for my VPN connections stored?
<Guest88319> hmw: it started as a file with random line breaks and extra junk at the top. so i've already ran a few pre-processing to it with a bash script i'm writting. grep removes the top lines, and then tr -d "\n" removes the lines
<minimec> llutz: How would I guide these magic packet through a router?. Can I use/send that package to a specific ports? I have this virtual server option on my router...
<j0nr> hello. How can I get sound out of server edition please? I am trying to make it play music with mpd
<squiddy> guntbert: thanks, i just found the zekr (portable?) from its website. no need to install
<Dracari> i even tested my friends 1month old LCD monitor
<hmw> bp0: uhm =:-| never noticed that. i like it due to mouse support and framebuffer
<Finity> llutz, oh, it looks like it's a function defined in a shell script
<Guim> How can I reset mysql to when I got mysql?
<Dracari> it went out of its range too
<llutz> minimec: there is a howto for dd-wrt
<GeertJohan> Hey, I have a wierd problem, I've installed the linux kernel, ubuntu-standard with kubuntu-desktop package manually because the kubuntu installers do no work with my raid. however, the problem now is that I cant install sun-java6-jre trough apt-get,, it says the package is not there. though I have all ubuntu repositories enabled (main, universe, multiverse and restricted on lucid, lucid-security, lucid-updates and lucid-backports)... any 
<guntbert> squiddy: ok :-)
<ActionParsnip> !java | GeertJohan
<ubottu> GeertJohan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<minimec> llutz: That would match my wl-500g ;)
<Dracari> i was told theres a bug on the Final ISO thats causing it.
<ActionParsnip> GeertJohan: i personally use the .bin file and manually install java that way
<bp0> ic
<llutz> minimec: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WOL
<SealedWithAKiss> Where about in Linux is the configuration information (IP addresses) for my VPN connections stored?
<minimec> llutz: Thx... Got something to read here... ;)
<dabaR> Which other major distros use sudo?
<GeertJohan> ActionParsnip: but why? I always managed to get it working trough apt-get :/
<hmw> GeertJohan: your line wasnt fully sent. It ended with "backports)... any". Guess it was "any ideas" and nothing more though :-)
<_pg__>  irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<guntbert> !ot | dabaR
<ubottu> dabaR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> GeertJohan: is the OS 64bit?
<Pici> _pg__: Are you trying to ask in #grub?
<squiddy> guntbert: one more thing :) how do i change the icon if i make a shortcut on desktop ?
<GeertJohan> ActionParsnip: good one.. yes it is..
<llutz> minimec: if you have remote-ssh access to your wl500g, you can use a local "wakeonlan" tool on the router too. no need for portforwarding and all the stuff then
<obi134> hi can anyone help me? i've got a bluetooth-mouse. if I start my laptop the mouse don't do anything. I've to restart /etc/init.d/bluetooth every time. is that a bug or a wrong setting?
<ActionParsnip> GeertJohan: the java will run 32bit java via a 64bit nspluginwrapper
 * dabaR virtually smacks guntbert upside the head
<donaldoq> any speak spanish?
<guntbert> squiddy: never tried -- did you right click on it?
<MrVestek> hey anyone about to help me here?
<ActionParsnip> !es | donaldoq
<ubottu> donaldoq: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dabaR> SealedWithAKiss: what vpn program do you use?
<MrVestek> having issues getting lucid lynx working correctly on my brother's laptop
<_pg__> Pici: yeah
<MrVestek> wifi, mouse and graphics drivers are all broken
<moes> Hardrive with Ubuntu Hardy and Debian Lenny installed How do I find out which /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb6 is Ubuntu Hardy
<_pg__> Pici: got asked to stfu
<MrVestek> I've googled a few solutions but nothing has worked so far
<GeertJohan> ActionParsnip: okay, but on the live CD I can just install sun-java6-jre right out of the repos.... or am I missing that partner repos now?
<SealedWithAKiss> OpenVPN
<dabaR> MrVestek: try system->administration->hardware
<SealedWithAKiss> dabaR,
<anders_> Is Remastersys a trusted program?
<guntbert> dabaR: ??
<MrVestek> i can't enable the broadcom driver it fails
<ddilinger> so i'm just starting to use ubuntu, i used to use linux quite regularly years ago.  I've noticed that when using the /etc/init.d/foo scripts they all complain and say i should use the service or restart programs.  My main annoyance with service/restart is i cant autocomplete the name of the service so first i have to ls /etc/init.d to find the name of the service, then run service itself.  is there any workarround here or is it just a sid
<enteL> im trying to install ubuntu on my new netbook but the filesystem format fails
<hmw> mount it and examine
<Pici> _pg__: I'm asking because you keep putting "irc://irc.freenode.net/#grub" in front of your messages to this channel.
<MrVestek> i've downloaded a .deb which I'm going to try reinstalling when I boot back into ubuntu
<dominicdinada> !webmin | undecim
<ubottu> undecim: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<squiddy> guntbert: yes i right clicked on it but found nothunb bout the icon thingy. i'll find out. thanks by the way
 * dabaR has nothing else to say to guntbert
<MrVestek> currently running windows 7
<guntbert> squiddy: then choose properties, click on the icon
<dabaR> SealedWithAKiss: how do you connect, through a gui or cli?
<obi134> jemand deutsch hier?
<Pici> !de | obi134
<ubottu> obi134: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dabaR> !nicktab MrVestek
<MrVestek> what?
<ActionParsnip> GeertJohan: check your software sources, it should be in universe
<Pici> !who | MrVestek
<ubottu> MrVestek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<minimec> llutz: I am on oleg's firmwire. I will have to find the option...
<enteL> what do i do if the partitioner fails
<hmw> obi134: sounds like a bug or some other mistake. You can try to use sysv-rc-conf
<SealedWithAKiss> dabaR, GUI however I don't access to the GUI because the partition messed up after an upgrade. I am running a Live CD in hope that I can access a text document containing the IP address of my main VPN connection?
<MrVestek> I'm not talking to anyone in particular at the moment
<dabaR> MrVestek: I was hoping ubottu would tell you about prepending messages with the niickname of the person you are talking with
<MrVestek> just fishing for help :_
<hmw> de | obi134
<MrVestek> no bot has messaged me so far
<moes> Hardrive with Ubuntu Hardy and Debian Lenny installed How do I find out which /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb6 is Ubuntu Hardy
<_pg__> Pici: ah sorrry.  grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<anders_> Is there a way to change icons in Docky? My Spotify icon is a .exe-icon :/
<SealedWithAKiss> dabaR, so that I can configure VPN on a clean installation.
<ActionParsnip> dabaR: type a few letters of the nick and press tab
<dabaR> I noticed, no worries.
<llutz> minimec: easiest way if you have ssh-access from remote: ssh user@your.router "/usr/local/bin/etherwake 12:23:34:...."
<_pg__> Pici: i tweet too much thats why
<hmw> !de | obi134
<ubottu> obi134: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<j0nr> can i just apt-get install pulse-audio on my server?
<minimec> llutz: ... that option sounds nice...
<ddilinger> actionparsnip: with which irc client?  i typicalyl use sirc and notice that doesn't work
<ktodd> can someone remote desktop me and help me with my problem
<obi134> hmw: okay thanks i'll try the german chat
<llutz> minimec: as i said, needs ssh and a wol-tool installed
<dabaR> SealedWithAKiss: is there a .openvp in your home?
<dabaR> SealedWithAKiss: or .vpn or something.
<hmw> obi134: versuch mal sysv-rc-conf  (sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-con)
<hmw> obi134: um bluetooth in RunLevel 2 zu aktivieren
<ActionParsnip> ddilinger: its standard in most
<MrVestek> so can anybody help? clean install of lucid lynx... wifi doesn't work... graphics drivers are broken mouse isn't working on a touchpad
<MrVestek> the system is a Dell Inspiron 1525
<SealedWithAKiss> dabaR, no there isn't.
<hmw> obi134: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf     natürlich
<minimec> llutz: Yeah. So the only thing I have to do on the router, is to give all my machines a fix ip, related to the MAC adress, what I already did...
<dabaR> MrVestek: did you try to connect that computer with ethernet? Can you boot into ubuntu and come back?
<llutz> minimec: works with dhcp too
<Pici> hmw: Please use #ubuntu-de for support in German.
<myk_robinson> unable to burn audio cds in Lucid, worked fine in Karmic. I have to burn to an image, then burn the image to disk, which works fine, but is an unnecessary step. ANy ideas?
<MrVestek> I'll try but I'm in my dad's house and it's a tad awkward right now
<Tom22>   Hey. I need help. Unable to boot after 10.04 upgrade failed.
<llutz> minimec: you just have to know the IP to access it in 2nd step
<MrVestek> I'll try though...
<ddilinger> myk_robinson: pipe the output of making the image into the cdburning program?
<minimec> llutz: I prefer the fix IP solution...
<anders_> Anyone know how to get sound to a TV using HDMI from Ubuntu 10.04?
<llutz> minimec: as you like
<SuN__> ext4 stable for ubuntu 10.04 ??!?!?!
<obi134> hmw: okay
<ActionParsnip> SuN__: yeah its fine
<anders_> Is there a way to change icons in Docky? My Spotify icon is a .exe-icon :/
<hmw> SuN__: should be, was for a year now
<ktodd> need to turn myy scsi emulation on can someone remote desk top me and help me
<ddilinger> anders_: is the hdmi audio a recognized sound card?
<Tom22>   Hey. I need help. Unable to boot after 10.04 upgrade failed.
<ActionParsnip> anders_: if you right click the item, is it editable there
<minimec> llutz: THX again... That's funny... I was here to help and had no intention to ask for help ;)
<myk_robinson> ddilinger: this is using Brasero. are you able to burn audio disk?
<anders_> ddilinger: I don't know. How do I tell?
<obi134> hmw: und jetzt?
<ActionParsnip> anders_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314927
<Cheech> has any1 heard anything about screensavers crashing in 10.04
<anders_> ActionParsnip: All that happens when I right click the icon is the options "Open" and "Open file"
<shishire> I have an unusual keyboard. Where can I find out which keymap I should set?  I can try each and every single one, but that's tedious
<Pici> !de | hmw obi134
<ubottu> hmw obi134: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tom22>   Hey. I need help. Unable to boot after 10.04 upgrade failed.
<dabaR> SealedWithAKiss: is there any config in /etc/openvpn or so?
<SuN__> ActionParsnip, hmw  ?????
<moes> Hardrive with Ubuntu Hardy and Debian Lenny installed How do I find out which /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb6 is Ubuntu Hardy
<hmw> SuN__: ??
<ActionParsnip> SuN__: its fully supported in the kernel and is stable
<GeertJohan> ActionParsnip: I've found a article stating that sun-java has been moved to the partner repository, which wasn't added in my sources.list, so it works now :) thx anyway :)
<Tom22>   Hey. I need help. Unable to boot after 10.04 upgrade failed.
<wildc4rd> is it worth moving to 10.04?
<GeertJohan> Tom22: what errors do you get?
<ddilinger> anders_: i'm assuming you have pulseaudio(standard i think) ?  run padevchooser it adds an applet to your bar from which you can manage the various audio sources/destinations
<mguy> wildc4rd: Not unless you need something you can't getin 8.04 or 9.10
<ddilinger> anders_: in there if hdmi is listed you may just need to go to the output tab and switch you application from standard output to hdmi
<SnowKitty> i accidentally deleted the top panel thingy, how do i get it back?
<anders_> ddilinger: Don't have padevchooser. Should I install it?
<SnowKitty> lol
<DarkStar1> anders_: hey I'm back
<brontosaurusrex> SnowKitty: why, do you miss it?
<hmw> wildc4rd: try the live cd. if everything works out of the box, it will be worth it.
<SnowKitty> yeah
<Tom22> GeertJohan, the one I found on screen was something like: insuficiant network resources. But when I try to boot now, i get a screen full of writing. the first error is:  /etc/apparmor/initramfs: No such file or directory
<SuN__> Is ext4 stable on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> GeertJohan: cool, glad you got the gold. I always grab the 64bit .bin, extract it to /opt and symlink the .so file to my plugins folder. Native 64bit java baby :)
<hmw> wildc4rd: if not, you may have fun with tweaking around
<Cheech> what should I do about screen savers crashing my system
<ardantus> how i can`t get ubuntu10.04 release so i can using debootstrap to get it?
<mouse> My sound has stopped working and inside my sound preferences there is no hardware devices.  What should I do?
<ardantus> Failed getting release file http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/dists/lenny/Release
<SealedWithAKiss> dabaR, there isn't.
<alarm> hello there. i just installed ubuntu 10 . i would like to know which package i need to download through apt-get to install my nvidia drivers
<dominicdinada> !key
<mguy> Cheech: Probably graphics-card related. Just disable them or set to 'blank screen'
<SuN__> ActionParsnip,  but hopefully true::)
<dominicdinada> damn it
<SnowKitty> anyone?
<alarm> i own a Nvidia G8600
<SnowKitty> how do i reset my panels?
<brontosaurusrex> SnowKitty: i dont think there is an undo for this kind of thing (i could be wrong), the easy solution would be to make a new panel and recreate it...
<linusoleander> Anyone knows if there is anyway to play a torrent file?
<AUX129> torrent files are not 'played'
<GeertJohan> linuxoleander: ktorrent ?
<mguy> linusoleander: Play it? You can only download them!
<Cheech> ok, thanks I have it set to blank screen. So that will not crash the system if I suspend or hibernate??
<dominicdinada> a torrent is a text file used by torrent clients
<mguy> Cheech: Suspend/hibernate is another bag of worms
<linusoleander> Yes, i know that its possible to download a movie using a torrentfile
<dominicdinada> !torrent | linusoleander
<ubottu> linusoleander: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Cheech> ok
<dominicdinada> but you dont play the torrent
<Cheech> just wondering.... thanks
<mguy> linusoleander, after the torrent is complete you will have a file downloaded that is a regular video/audio file
<linusoleander> dominicdinada: Why not, ?
<plazia> alarm, I don't think you even need to use apt. You can just go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<dominicdinada> ktorrent or transmission parses the text in the torrent it contains people sharing and the md5's
<alarm> i got kubuntu , dont have this
<mguy> Cheech: depending on your hardware, it may or may not work. Google the model # of your computer and see what other people have had luck with
<SuN__> Recovery Using the Ubuntu Desktop/Live CD
<SuN__> ?
<Tom22> Hey. I need help. Unable to boot after 10.04 upgrade failed.
<alarm> the only relevant file i can see to download through apt is nvidia-common
<dominicdinada> linusoleander:  as the bot told u  u need a program such as ktorrent or transmission to use torrent files
<amarillion> Hello, my built-in microphone is not working. Any suggestions where to start?
<MrVestek> ok I'm back
<MrKeuner> can I get a list of applications that I have installed myself? I am wondering which packages I am keeping are not installed by the default installation
<ActionParsnip> wildc4rd: is 9.10 works for you then keep it, its supported well into next year
<MrVestek> posting from XChat on ubuntu now
<linusoleander> I cant see why it's not  possible to download one peace at the time, in the corrrent order
<SuN__> Backup and restore your system ?
<MrVestek> i've downloaded the broadcom driver for wifi so that should sort out that problem
<MrVestek> however I still have no working intel graphics driver or a working mouse
<mguy> intel extreme graphics?
<Tom22> Hey. I need help. Unable to boot after 10.04 upgrade failed.
<Cheech> well I posted in the forums on a subject very similar to this. he has virtually the same computer that I do and he was having issues with screensavers
<MrVestek> I have no idea how do I check from command line?
<linusoleander> dominicdinada: I know exactly how the torrent protocoll works, I've been using the torrent techuniq for 6 years
<mguy> Tom22: Start out by telling us what error you are getting upon boot
<brontosaurusrex> linusoleander: you'd need to force your torrent client to download sequentially, and then there might be an option to play the file in different stages of download, but i have no idea how to force the client to do that, in any case thats a bad idea and it will increase the download time
<ActionParsnip> Tom22: boot to livecd, chroot to the installed system and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<jibadeeha> anyone tried ubuntu one music store - just made my first purchase but 30 mins later still waiting for it to download
<dominicdinada> linusoleander: your question was " is there any way to play a torrent file"
<linusoleander> brontosaurusrex: I cant tell my client to download the files in the corrent order
<mouse> My sound has stopped working and inside my sound preferences there is no hardware devices.  How do I install a working driver?
<Tom22> ActionParsnip thanks, I'll try that now
<Cheech> i know that the graphics are integrated
<brontosaurusrex> linusoleander: me neither, but i suspect there are some that can be 'told'
<MrVestek> can anybody please help?
<linusoleander> dominicdinada: Yes, the torrentfile can speak to the tracker, to know where to download the missing parts of the file, why not just play them on the fly
<dominicdinada> linusoleander: this is a general question that torrents are so fast etc because of the swarm system and if you force the order of things being downloaded you can infact slow the entire download
<mguy> There are P2P methods of streaming data but torrent isn't one of them
<moes> Hardrive with Ubuntu Hardy and Debian Lenny installed How do I find out which /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb6 is Ubuntu Hardy
<linusoleander> dominicdinada: Okey, that was something new
<brontosaurusrex> yes mguy, 'we' had the video streaming working that way actually
<apn> jibadeeha: you are on the wrong channel. Go to #ubuntuone
<Cheech> mguy: thanks for your help
<gmatt> i think today marks the day i switch from ubuntu to opensuse, ladies and gentlemen
<minimec> MrVestek: Ok. I did not follow the discussion, but I wonder why you cannot get a GUI with an intel card.
<alarm> looks that there is no official package for nvidia drivers on 10.04
<MrVestek> I can get a GUI
<linusoleander> But right now, there is no why to stream a torrentfile on the fly without downloading the hole thing?
<MrVestek> but it's running in 'low graphics' mode
<mguy> moes: There should be an /etc/debian file on the Lenny install
<Tom22> ActionParsnip, I have a 2nd ubuntu install, can I just use that one to sudo apt-get -f install ?
<apn> gmatt: I'm sorry. (just joking)
<shishire> I have an unusual keyboard design. Where can I find out which keymap I should set?  I can try each and every single one, but that's tedious.
<mguy> linusoleander: no
<MrVestek> it mentions some problem with agpgpart and drm or something like that
<gmatt> apn: ubuntu no longer really supports eve online with wine...or however you want to say it.  can't get it running at all
<linusoleander> Then I'll write my own app
<ActionParsnip> Tom22: as long as you can chroot to the bad one, sure
<dominicdinada> as for getting a .torrent for the same file with new trackers for the same file are more rare since .torrents are so portable so many sights mirror the torrents but yes if u have the updated torrent for the same file it will ask to update trackers\
<maco> shishire: unusual how? like your delete and insert and home keys are in a funny place? or like your letters are in a different order?
<askhader> Is it possible to downgrade my version of radeon-drivers using aptitude?
<minimec> MrVestek: so you could try to unable the Kernel Mode Settings (kms) for a try...
<hmw> shishire: the installer of Lucid Lynx has a nice feature: "guess keymap" - you could boot the live cd 10.04
<dominicdinada> linusoleander: as for getting a .torrent for the same file with new trackers for the same file are more rare since .torrents are so portable so many sights mirror the torrents but yes if u have the updated torrent for the same file it will ask to update trackers\
<Tom22> ActionParsnip okay :) thanks, let me try
<mguy> linusoleander: you will be a rich man
<greedo> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/username/.ICEauthority
<MrVestek> minimec, ok how do I do that?
<apn> gmatt: understandable. I like opensuse myself :-)
<greedo> i don't know how to fix this
<minimec> MrVestek: ... or force the card in PCI mode. I had to do that with an ATI card. Just a moment...
<diddy> hi
<apn> greedo: remove the file, and re-log-in.
<Cheech> linusoleander: i dont think that the best way to go because torrents download random pieces at a time
<shishire> er, forgot to mention, on Karmic here.  Unusual in that it's a laptop keyboard with a numpad, but everything's been squished together.  Normally it wouldn't be a problem, but some things, like the right alt key don't do anything
<maco> gmatt: wine regression?
<gmatt> i just read a post on the forum that a guy got it going easily, so i am all for it
<gmatt> maco: it keeps telling me i have a write fault or something similar
<maco> shishire: right alt is probably being altgr
<linusoleander> Cheech: But it is possible to download everything in the corrent order
<MrVestek> it's an integrated graphics card on a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop if that helps
<diddy> How can I uninstall the Ubuntu WLAN manager in Ubuntu 10.04 so that I can reinstall it again?
<shishire> maco: how can I change that
<maco> shishire: the layout options should let you configure whether right alt acts as a third level chooser (so you can type accents)
<MrVestek> diddy: apt-get remove network-manager
<Cheech> right, but like the other guy said it will slow the overall torrent speed
<shishire> maco, altgr = 3rd level?
<maco> shishire: yeah
<Tom22> ActionParsnip, this is going to seem stupid, I am kinda new to ubuntu commanding. How do I "chroot" to the install files?. BTW, the broken install is on sda1
<adnyxo> hello, i am in need of some help with my dual monitors. Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit uses the same picture twice, once on each monitor. I would like it to just use one picture that spans both monitors
<diddy> MrVestek, but then how can I reinstall it after it is gone if I can not connect to the network?
<dominicdinada> linusoleander: app to do what? torrents are so fast because of how they transfer files.... you can force certain files priorities but that may slow the download because of the way it downloads you can write an app but 1 that wont change how the hundreds of other torrent clients work and 2 you would have to conform to the way they work
<Cheech> and that is going to make it a nightmare to watch
<apn> diddy: sure. 
<enteL> i put lts on a usb and it boots moblin.. is it supposed to do this?
<shishire> maco, ok, now I know how to fix it.  thanks
<MrVestek> diddy, well before you remove it download a .deb of the most recent network-manager
<MrVestek> remove it and then reinstall from the .deb
<MrVestek> or
<greedo> apn: I'm moving a nfs drive
<guntbert> linusoleander: ideas for a torrent client are not really on topic here :)
<ActionParsnip> Tom22: mount sda1 then run: sudo chroot /mount/point
<greedo> mounting*
<MrVestek> remove it and connect to your local network via the command line
<_pg__>   grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<maco> shishire: if you have a keymap that allows third level, like us international, itd mean you could hit altg+o and get ó  ... in the keyboard settings click on whatever it says is your current layout, then below the box where its listing them there should be a button like "layout options"
<minimec> MrVestek: Ok. This is the post for the radeon 9600... You would have to do the same with your driver. YOu can check that with lsmod i8* or i9* something and with lspci https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30
<diddy> MrVestek, where can I download the latest network manager .deb?
<linusoleander> guntbert: Okey, then I'll not spam the IRC
<guntbert> linusoleander: but there is #ubuntu-offtopic ....
<mudassar> hello people I want to resize the disk image file from 40GB to 10GB how to accomplish that ?
<maciek_>  /server irc.p2p-network.net
<donaldoq> Internal subwoofer on an Toshiba x205 laptop doesn't work on 10.04, any idea?
<MrVestek> minimec, I can't click on that link... I don't have a working mouse
<MrVestek> any chance you could pm me the directions?
<Tom22> ActionParsnip I did "sudo mount sda1" and it came back with: mount: can't find sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hmw> mudassar: use GParted. If it is a partition, that can't be unmounted, use a live cd
<guntbert> mudassar: disk image file? are you talknig about virtual machines?
<greedo> apn: I'm trying to do ldap auth
<mudassar> guntbert: yes
<MrVestek> diddy, you could download it directly from the repos
<greedo> apn: i do not have this problem with local users
<hmw> oops mudassar sorry.. i misunderstood you
<maco> shishire: thatll bring up a window where you can do all the alt, windows key, ctrl, esc, caps lock... settings
<ActionParsnip> Tom22: you need to specify the mount point
<ActionParsnip> !mount | Tom22
<guntbert> mudassar: what product?
<shishire> maco: perfect!  tyvm, never occurred to me that en-US might still contain an AltGr key.  Not used to that.
<ubottu> Tom22: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Tom22> ActionParsnip okay, thanks, let me check that out
<mudassar> xen guestos image fine
<minimec> MrVestek: Are your logs on? I can send you the link as /msg ... MOuse not working too?
<maco> shishire: every now and then you find americans who can speak more than english ;-)
<MrVestek> yeah the mouse isn't working too
<MrVestek> my logs should be on yes
<hedin> I have installed 10.04 x86_64 on a intel SSD... i can't find any howto etc. on how to optimize ubuntu for SSD... any help is appreciated
<donaldoq> Internal subwoofer on an Toshiba x205 laptop doesn't work on 10.04, any idea?
<shishire> maco, no, of course.  But I didn't expect it in the us non-international version. :P  learn something new every day
<Prajwal> Goodnight !
<guntbert> mudassar: no idea sorry - but try to ask in ##xen
<diddy> MrVestek, thx
<ActionParsnip> hedin: set vm.swappiness low (assuming you have > 1Gb RAM. This will reduce writes to /swap
<hedin> ActionParsnip, i got 8GB
<MrVestek> ohhh my... is there a keyboard command to switch to a PM window in XChat?
<KaOSoFt> Huh? Something weird just happened to me.
<ActionParsnip> hedin: you can use vm.swappiness of 0 then
<hedin> ActionParsnip, do i just have to write it in a shell?
<ActionParsnip> hedin: no, its a setting in /etc/sysctl.conf
<domjohnson> Hello
<domjohnson> I have no sound in 9.10
<domjohnson> Sorry
<domjohnson> 10.04
<dominicdinada> !repo keys
<oskie> i'm installing ubuntu 10.04 in a chroot environment, and after running debootstrap i'm ended up with a system with only 6 installed packages - not even apt. any ideas what's wrong?
<adnyxo> just right click the name and select open dialogue window
<ActionParsnip> hedin: run: gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf    and  add these lines. http://pastebin.com/8UJuGsKA
<TopKatz> how can I copy the most recent file from a dir?
<KaOSoFt> When my system booted today, it didn't load the X Server. I did a "sudo apt-get update", and noticed a lot of updates. I restarted, and again, X Server didn't load, so I went ahead and did a "sudo apt-get upgrade". There you go, new grub packages, gnome, and even a new kernel. What did just happened?!
<aRPia> Selam
<pgpkeys> Salam
<rabidweezle> notification bar issues in lucid anyone? I'm having applets crash, like the the quick logout applet, the network applet, etc...
<guntbert> MrVestek: ctrl+pgdn/pgup
<MrVestek> thanks
<ActionParsnip> hedin: just change the swappiness to 0, the swappiness keeps the apps in ram and makes the OS not use swap unless you have exhausted RAM (not going to happen)
<pgpkeys> rapha ~ i have issues in that the icons sometimes appear double, and most of the time the volume knob goes bye bye
<rabidweezle> pgpkeys, 64bit?
<pgpkeys> yeah
<hedin> ActionParsnip, okay :)
<pgpkeys> M300
<ActionParsnip> hedin: the other fluff makes your web access faster
<rabidweezle> might be a x64 bug then
 * rabidweezle shrugs
<hedin> ActionParsnip, everything in sysctl.conf was outcommented...
<MacB> How do I set boot parameters before the OS boots? I need to set acpi=off :/
<alarm> how could i download the latest nvidia drivers through apt-get ?
<pgpkeys> my skills aren't the greatest for tracking that. might have to just report it and see if aonyone can give me pointers on *how* i would go about tracking that
<hedin> ActionParsnip, nice
<altavatar> I'd like to run 3 monitors w/ 2 vid cards. 2 monitors w/ 1 desktop, and 1 independant desktop (i have a separate bluetooth keyb & mouse). OR the 3rd monitor as a clone of the 1st (but at a dif resolution). Which of these sounds most doable? (2 ati graphics cards btw)
<apn>  MacB: in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> hedin: some of it isn't, just paste the text and next boot you should be ok. I hope you used ext2 for the SSD, it reduces writes as ext3 and ext4 use a journal
<hedin> ActionParsnip, do i need to reload some services or even reboot for it to take effect?
<shaul> i update my netbook bios and since then ubuntu doesnt reconize my soundcard, what to do?
<hedin> ActionParsnip, i used ext4
<MacB> Oh ye, grub I guess
<om26er> shaul, try the ubuntu live cd to verify if it may work there
<ActionParsnip> hedin: sudo sysctl -p 
<dick-richardson> does transmissioncli use the blocklist configured in the transmission gui?
<vago_> hi everybody my volume icon gone from tray, what I can to do ? pulseaudio...
<shaul> om26er i will thanks, if it does what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> hedin: ext4 writes quite a lot to the journal, using ext2 makes it write a LOT less so will prolong the SSDs life
<apn> dick-richardson: yes, it does.
<vago_> and sometimes when i close my laptop then open sounds gone..
<adamfeldman> I'm installing python2.4. I accidentally did the symlink backwards (ln -sf /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/python2.4). Even after removing /usr/bin/python and uninstalling the python2.4 package, python2.4 won't install right using apt-get
<dick-richardson> thank you apn!
<pgpkeys> rabidweezle ~ my two major issues right now are that for some reason every damn burner app reports my 4.7gb dvds as 4.4 and refuse to burn anything saying the images are too big, k3b refuses to properly autosense that i've put a fresh disk in, and i'm having issues with my sata drive suddenly going really slow. that one might be a sdparm/hdparm tuning issue
<adnyxo> hello, i am in need of some help with my dual monitors. Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit uses the same picture twice, once on each monitor. I would like it to just use one picture that spans both monitors
<rabidweezle> pgpkeys, outch :(
<vago_> anyone ? :-)
<Tom22> ActionParsnip it did a load of stuff, then at the end it said: Processing was halted because there were too many error. E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Tom22
<pgpkeys> yeppers. been keepinjg me from burning off a set of aptoncd
<ubottu> Tom22: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pgpkeys> i have limited net access so i wanted to make a reinstallation set
<moetunes> adamfeldman: using the --purge option with apt-get remove   might help
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to identify the /dev/ file for my phone when i connect it via USB , I need to flash it
<rabidweezle> pgpkeys, we 64 bit users usally get bitten hard for the first couple weeks.
<hmw> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<adamfeldman> moetunes: no luck
<dannnnnn> How can I upgrade a single program that is only available in a newer version of Ubuntu, without upgrading ubuntu itself?  I would rather use synaptic rather than a manual installation.
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are the configuration files located in Ubuntu for VPN connections? I am trying to access the configuration via a Live CD on a partition that no longer boots since an upgrade. I need the IP address of my VPN connection. Can anybody help please?
<llutz> recon69_lap: look at "dmesg" after connecting it
<adnyxo> hmw, thanks
<recon69_lap> llutz: thx, I'll try that
<pgpkeys> rabidweezle ~ heheh. my first time running on 64bit so it'll be a learning experience :)
<vago_> My volume icon gone from tray, what I can to do ? pulseaudio...
<vago_> and sometimes when i close my laptop then open sounds gone..
<pgpkeys> vago_ ~ welcome to my world
<vago_> pgpkeys,  :-D
<hmw> vago_: perhaps killall gnome-panel  will reload that icon
<brontosaurusrex> dannnnnn: what program is it?
<hedin> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help :)
<Tom22> ActionParsnip it did a load of stuff, then: "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<Miles_> is http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/ supposed to load?
<dannnnnn> brontosaurusrex: libdbd-freetds
<vago_> hmw, nothing change.. Icon doesn't appear
<dannnnnn> I'm on hardy still.
<pgpkeys> i usually have too log in and out a couple times then it shows back up. sometimes even a reboot. sound works fine though without the knob
<sandking> anyone can tell me what can i do with error like this "Can't open listening socket on port 30304"
<sandking> ?
<hololight> is there a quick and simple way to disable the nauvaue nvidia driver and use the closed one?
<Pici> dannnnnn: That package is available in hardy.
<dannnnnn> Pici: I just found that a newer version is for everything past hardy
<Pici> !away> kaalchakra|away
<ubottu> kaalchakra|away, please see my private message
<ardantus> how to add lucid in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<_pg__>   grub help- i tried mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/; grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and got an error about forcing and blocklists. i have a map of my partitions if that helps...
<vago_> gnome-volume-control-applet
<vago_> add this to startup
<vago_> and volume icon will be displayed
<adnyxo>  i am in need of some help with my dual monitors. Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit uses the same picture twice, once on each monitor. I would like it to just use one picture that spans both monitors
<jonazdnb> can someone do a random /me line?
<ChogyDan> _pg__ is this a livecd?
<adnyxo> using nvidia card and latest drivers
<meway> when I try to connect with my microsoft xp computer i get an error that says desktop server (samba, ubuntu is not accessible. you might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. [The parameter is incorrect.]
<_pg__> ChogyDan: yes1
<_pg__> !
<meway>  I am the network administrator and the server is on its own network
<Viper550> Little question, do the virtualbox additions work on Lucid?
<brontosaurusrex> Viper1432: yes
<meway> does anyone have an idea what may be happening here?
<pgpkeys> vago_ ~ done. thanks
<ActionParsnip> meway: does the account you are using have a password?
<ChogyDan> _pg__: you have to chroot into the mounted partition, then do grub install
<meway> yes
<meway> to access the server or does the server have a password?
<_pg__> ChogyDan: I have a map of my drive, if i show you can you tell me the commands?
 * brontosaurusrex randoms jonazdnb 
<vago_> pgpkeys, u'r welcome :-) google is our friend :-)))
<ChogyDan> _pg_https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<ardantus> jonazdnb, did you mean /timer 0 15 /msg # $read($mircdirfolder\file.txt,n)
<Pici> dannnnnn: 0.8.2-1-3 is in Hardy, 0.8.2-1-4.1 is in every other release.  Have you looked at the changelogs between eversions?
<meway> ActionParsnip: are you asking if the server has a password?
<gabriele> CIAO!
<ActionParsnip> meway: in the nautilus address bar type: smb://servername/sharename    replace sharename and servername with the right info (obviously)
<meway> ok
<_pg__> ChogyDan: may i message it to you?
<Guest91740> COME VA?
<ActionParsnip> meway: no, the account you access the server with has to have a password, a lot windows users like to have no passwords
<esarandon> hello
<meway> ActionParsnip: i see I will set one than
<esarandon> I am wondering if someone can help me with my soundcard setting?
<meway> ActionParsnip: this may be the problem
<_pg__> ChogyDan: hello?
<hennessy> hi
<esarandon> hi
<ChogyDan> _pg_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<ActionParsnip> meway: why have an account with no security? Don't you think its a bit ridiculous?
<ActionParsnip> meway: specially on a server
<ChogyDan> _pg_ o well, that didn't quite work.  But try to follow the commands there.  If that doesn't work, then you may pm me
<meway> ActionParsnip: its a local server with no access point to the internet
<_pg__> ChogyDan: ill hold ya to it ;)
<ActionParsnip> meway: unfortunately samba expects to use a password
<meway> ActionParsnip: I should talk them into telling me how to disable this option XD
<meway> ActionParsnip: although I think I have never had this problem before
<ActionParsnip> meway: its more secure, especially for a system sharing files
<Issadle_m> does 10.04 come with git and config.site?
<meway> ActionParsnip: yea thats true
<Issadle_m> if not how do I get these dependencies?
<theuros> what is the best way to work directly on FTP drive ?
<ActionParsnip> theuros: mount the ftp
<brontosaurusrex> theuros: i think you can mount a ftp drive with nautilus
<Issadle_m> does anyone in here even know about git and config.site?
<hmw> it#S it's getting worse all the time: i started copying files from one USB HD to another USB HD, and the mouse gets stuck for a fraction of a second every 1.5 seconds. What can I do to find out, what is slowing down my Karmic? No Apps open, no activity whatsoever. 2 GB RAM, P4 2.6 GHz.
<KOPRajs> hello... how can I specify I want to use UTF8 as default iocharset on FAT32 automounted drives in Lucid?
<theuros> yes but with nautilus doesnt work well
<ActionParsnip> theuros: or you can put the mount in /etc/fstab
<theuros> there is no keep alive option
<datacrusher> how is it called the login screen in gnome?
<meway> ActionParsnip: setting a password did not fix this issue maybe I will need to restart as it is a windows computer trying to connect to an ubuntu server
<hmw> soon i will no longer be able to use tzhe mouse at all, i dont want to stop the copy and redo it all again
<mouse> My sound has stopped working and inside my sound preferences there is no hardware devices.  How do I install a working driver?
<datacrusher> i wanna change the ubuntustudio one. iv installed splashscreen but even adding a new image i still got the ubuntustudio one, wich i dont like
<Jon-> I am attempting to install Flash on Ubuntu Lynx. I am following this guide: http://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/java  My issue is: Firefox still does not see Flash under about:plugins. Anyone help?
<dominicdinada> I am having trouble wget'n eboxes Release.gpg :( can anybody help?
<yoritomo> hello all, i am on lucid, and i had some partitions problems now i am under live cd to reinstall grub, but i could not untill now with a simple sudo grub-install sdc
<yoritomo> i got it http://pastebin.com/KjR8unN0
<ActionParsnip> meway: possibly, windows likes a reboot
<hmw> !grub2 | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yoritomo> because sdc is not present on /dev from the live cd
<maykel> que pasa aniseto
<meway> ActionParsnip:  I noticed lol
<meway> ActionParsnip: unfortunatly I was born into the Mfail world so iMfcked lol
<usuario_> nada maykel
<hmw> 2 Hours ago, I started copying files from one USB HD to another USB HD, and the mouse gets stuck for a fraction of a second every 1.5 seconds. What can I do to find out, what is slowing down my Karmic? No Apps open, no activity whatsoever. 2 GB RAM, P4 2.6 GHz. It's getting worse all the time, soon i will no longer be able to use the computer!
<yoritomo> yes i were on the doc and followed it but without succes because i am not on a hard install bu on live cd
<esarandon> When I plug my headphones my spekears still working, how can I do in order to make my computer autodetect when I am using my headphones?
<Pici> Jon-: Are you trying to install Flash or Java?
<usuario_> hello maykell
<_pg__> ChogyDan: hello, I am at a stop. sudo chroot /mnt gives :"'bin/bash': exec format error
<Jon-> Pici: Java JDK
<guntbert> !es | maykel , usuario_
<ubottu> maykel , usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jon-> Pici: Flash was a typo sorry :P
<usuario_> hello maykel
<Jon-> Pici: My issue is after linking with ln according to guide and restarting firefox the plugin still does not appear in my about:plugins and thus does not work. I used ~/.mozilla/plugins as instructed.
<minimec> esarandon: check if it's working. Open a console, type alsa mixer in it, use the errors, press 'm' key.
<Pici> Jon-: Enable the partner repository, install the sun-java-jdk6 package.
<minimec> esarandon: alsamixer
<minimec> esarandon: use the arrows...
<drksoft> hi, can anyone help me, im having problems trying to dual boot win7 and unr
<Pici> Jon-: The jdk doesn't provide the browser plugin, you need sun-java6-plugin for that.
<yoritomo> no one can help me ?
<datacrusher> how do i change the loading screen?
<datacrusher> i installed ubuntstudio and want ubuntu 10 loading screen back
<dekushrub> how do I get pidgin to use the indicator applet to display new messages in ubuntu 10.4
<datacrusher> googling for some time now.. no clues
<jzmg> cpu
<meway> drksoft: windows 7 and ?
<hololight> If i had an nvidia card, how do I shut off the neavaue driver?
<drksoft> meway, ubuntu netbook remix
<minimec> esarandon: Are you with me?
<dominicdinada> how to add keys to the repos?
<meway> drksoft: oh i see
<esarandon> both are working but if i pluged my headphones the speakers still working. What I want is to autodetect my headphones when I plugged them and disable the speakers
<Jon-> Pici: Will this also work for Google Chrome?
<dominicdinada> Release.gpg ??? sudo apt-add Release.gpg ?
<esarandon> YES!
<Kage> when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 I lost Java
<Kage> any help?
<ardantus> find jonazdnb
<Pici> Jon-: Yes, it should.
<minimec> esarandon: ok. Did you try alsamixer?
<esarandon> I am there
<drksoft> if i   try to boot windows from grub i get error 0x0c0000225
<meway> drksoft:  By default, Windows 7 takes over your boot-up process and wants to be your only OS
<Jon-> Pici: Is it a crime to want to do things manually? I was aware I could just repo it ;P
<EgYPaRaDoX> I need help, I cant boot lucid and I need somebody to help me in private since the problem is long
<minimec> esarandon: Can you use the left/right arrows and go to headphone?
<ChogyDan> !java | Kage
<ubottu> Kage: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Pici> Jon-: No, but sometimes its just easier to put three commands in to install something :)
<meway> drksoft:  http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<TopKatz> whats wrong with this : DATE = $(date +%F); echo DATE
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip good evening, did you read a bit about my problem?
<drksoft> i tried that alrdy meway
<Kage> !Multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<drksoft> no dice
<esarandon> I have s/pdif an s/pdif D
<meway> drksoft:  this link should help allot
<TopKatz> in a bash script
<esarandon> i think those are for the headphones imputs
<llutz> TopKatz: missing $
<meway> drksoft:  you scrolled down and read it theroughly?
<Pici> TopKatz: echo $DATE    Try #bash for further questions
<TopKatz> infornt of date?
<drksoft> been trying to fix this for days now
<Jon-> Why did they rename multiverse to partner anyway?
<drksoft> yr
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sorry dude, missed it
<jonazdnb>  /fin myself
<jonazdnb>  /find myself
<llutz> TopKatz: to refer to a VAR use $VAR
<Pici> Jon-: They didn't, just some things moved there.
<Pici> jonazdnb: What are you trying to do?
<splig> hi!! can somebody help me out with udev rules?? it found the device but not runs the program it supposed to do
<jonazdnb> lol nothing :P
<TopKatz> hmm, I acutaly have that
<guntbert> jonazdnb: what are you trying to do?
<jonazdnb> just messing around with my irssi theme n testing
<TopKatz> DATE = $(date +%F); echo $DATE
 * jonazdnb is testing
<hmw> 2 Hours ago, I started copying files from one USB HD to another USB HD, the pc is really slow now, and the mouse gets stuck for a fraction of a second every second. What can I do to find out, what is slowing down my Karmic? No Apps open, no activity whatsoever. 2 GB RAM, P4 2.6 GHz. It's getting worse all the time, soon i will no longer be able to use the computer!
<minimec> esarandon: We are talking about headphones right? ;) press the F5 button on the keyboard. That should show you all devices.
<guntbert> jonazdnb: use #test for that please
<minimec> esarandon: F3 would be 'playback'
<TopKatz> it says DATE command not found
<llutz> TopKatz: DATE=$(date +%F); echo $DATE    no spaces around =
<gp5st> i'm getting this error when compiling phylip: draw.h:11:32: error: X11/Xaw/SimpleMenu.h: No such file or directory along with a few others in the Xaw dir.  which package contains them?
<yoritomo> ActionPArsnip sorry to disturb you, i know you are always on good knowledge, the i have a problem after changing partitions, and i need to install grub from the live cd, i could not i got this message http://pastebin.com/KjR8unN0
<gmatt> how do i upgrade my headers to 2.6.32?
<llutz> TopKatz: further help in #bash
<esarandon> yes headphones
<TopKatz> that did it , thanks
<splig> can somebody help me out with udev rules?? it found the device but not runs the program it supposed to do
<gorski> lucid is garbage
<esarandon> and the f3 and f5 is not doing anything
<flodin> anyone have a theory on why update-alternatives --config default.plymouth only affects the shutdown screen and not the bootup screen?
<gorski> sorry to tell
<gmatt> i second that, gorski
<minimec> esarandon: ok. go to 'headphones' and press the 'm' key on you keyboard
<gorski> nothing works as should
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip looks like coming from absence of sdc in /dev, but why that ?
<jimmy51_> does anyone here use Cisco AnyConnect VPN Client with 64 bit 10.04?  I get "server side certificate" issues, but googling shows it to be a local library problem, not server side.
<ChogyDan> gorski: this isn't really the place to complain, as some would disagree.  ie, me, everything works better than it did on karmic for me
<esarandon> minimec: done
<Kage> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<ardantus> i am using Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS and need lucid in /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<esarandon> minimec: I have a double input for headphones
<minimec> esarandon: Headphone should how you something like OO now.
<esarandon> and on both I have MM
<MrVestek> damn irc on a text based irc client is strange
<guntbert> yoritomo: thats a completely normal output of mount. did you want to paste something else?
<esarandon> minimec: no both shows MM
<MrVestek> there was a guy here earlier helping me... minimec you about'
<MrVestek> ?
<Kage> Java is installed, and set to sun java... but it still doesn't work in the browser, and I don't see a plugin package
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sdc as in the cd drive?
<dekushrub> Does anyone know why pidgin doesn't display new messages in the indicator applet?
<Red_Baron> can somebody tell me how can I reduce the desktop icon sizes in 10.04?
<MrVestek> minimec: I did as you suggested now X is completely broken
<bp0> hmw, how do you get flash working in links2?
<minimec> esarandon: use the arrow keys to go to the headphone settings, then press the 'm' key
<blinkiz> Hi. Is there any way to search for a missing lib? Am missing libphonon.so.4 and I do believe it exist a tool to find which package to install to get it
<MrVestek> minimec: it's taken me the past 20 minutes to just download bitchx using a text based web browser
<minimec> MrVestek: Here I am. Successfull?
<gorski> Chogy Dan, yes offcourse, no sound, gnomeradio not working, applications won't force close
<dankobum> how can I find out if my /home/username is somehow encrypted or nor? There was a message with passphrase or something like that.
<ActionParsnip> dekushrub: enable the libnotify plugin
<esarandon> minimec: I have headphones with MM and they are pluged in, but the music still coming from the speakers and the headphones at the same time
<splig> can somebody help me out with udev rules?? it found the device but not runs the program it supposed to do
<hmw> bp0: you don't. :(
<MrVestek> minimec: no... x is completely broke now
<bp0> yeah, joke
<yoritomo> gunbert what may i paste please ?
<dekushrub> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Kage> E: Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate
<gmatt> anybody here get eve online to work?
<hmw> bp0: it is a console browser, and can access the frame buffer, but no super-high-level stuff. It is great n case of emergency, when you have no gfx
<minimec> MrVestek: just reverse it sudo rm /etc/modeprobe.d/intel.conf
<hmw> 2 Hours ago, I started copying files from one USB HD to another USB HD, the pc is really slow now, and the mouse gets stuck for a fraction of a second every second. What can I do to find out, what is slowing down my Karmic? No Apps open, no activity whatsoever. 2 GB RAM, P4 2.6 GHz. It's getting worse all the time, soon i will no longer be able to use the computer!
<MrVestek> ok
<bp0> i know, it was a joke
<DarkStar1> gmatt:  in Wine? or Ubuntu?
<drksoft> meway,  so i guess im out of luck?
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip i don't understand you question, my hdd is a sata,
<guntbert> yoritomo: the thing that you pasted was no error message - did you want to paste something else?
<gorski> rhythmbox crashes...
<gmatt> DarkStar1, either
<trism> blinkiz: it is in libphonon4, if you install and update apt-file you can search for any file in the repos with apt-file search filename
<meway> drksoft: no im sure somone here can help you
<gmatt> DarkStar1, ubuntu
<mguy> hmw: did one of the disks break?
<gmatt> 9.10
<minimec> MrVestek: run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all again , reboot
<hmw> mguy: no it is still copying.
<Red_Baron> how can I reduce the desktop icon sizes in 10.04?
<drksoft> meway,  i hope so, its been driving me crazy
<AGreyCrane> Is there a reason why the only available downloads on ubuntu.com are for 10.04 LTS? (I tried googling for a reason, but found none). Thanks.
<meway> ActionParsnip: The icon does not show up on the windows pc anymore
<yoritomo> guntbert , ActionParsnip sorry i mistaked about the paste
<DarkStar1> gmatt:  been a while since I played EvE. I didn't know they released a version for open source
<yoritomo> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<yoritomo> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<yoritomo> No path or device is specified.
<meway> drksoft: I know right XD
<FloodBot3> yoritomo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kage> nvm, I got it
<recon69_lap> ok, USB connects with http://pastebin.com/rTVVUpeU , but HTCFlasher gets stuck getting information on "/dev/sdd" , anyone got any ideas? is my phone using HTC eeprom?
<blinkiz> trism, apt-file, love it! Thank you
<minimec> esarandon: I fyou use the arrows of you keyboard to go to 'headphone', you could set them to 'OO' instead of 'MM' by pressing the 'm' key.
<dfase25_> hi, my computer graphics are slow. I have a nvidia point of view GF 9500 GT. Help please!
<meway> ActionParsnip: now it does again XD weird
<esarandon> minimec: I already done that!
<Red_Baron> how can I reduce the desktop icon sizes in 10.04?
<minimec> esarandon: So it's showing 'OO' now?
<meway> ActionParsnip: same error
<esarandon> minimec: yes
<minimec> esarandon: Good ;) now close alsamixer and type alsactl store in the console
<minimec> esarandon: alsactl store
<Studmf> How is the new build?
<minimec> esarandon: That shoul save the settings for you as user.
<MrVestek> minimec, ok that's restored the x server but it's still running in low graphics mode
<guntbert> AGreyCrane: see http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<erkan^> Why don't Thunderbird have a standard "Lighning" ?
<minimec> esarandon: O rdo sudo alsactl store , as all of the users may want to have the feature.
<intx_> hey, does the rtl8111dl work fine in ubuntu now? i did a search, and this came up: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1963191.html
<erkan^> !lighning
<Studmf> Everyone happy with 10.04
<erkan^> !lightning
<intx_> thinking about getting a rtl8111dl chipset card, and want to make sure it'll be fine
<erkan^> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<MrVestek> lol no Studmf  I'm not... upgraded someone's laptop who isn't mine and everything is broken
<guntbert> !ot | Studmf
<ubottu> Studmf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MrVestek> no graphics, mouse or wifi
<minimec> MrVestek: Well you could not only force pci mode, but unable KMS at the same time.
<yoritomo> guntbert ActionParsnip i guess i first need to mount sdc in /dev but how to do that ?
<intx> anyone here use a rtl8111dl chipset?
<meway> how do i access a nautilus address bar?
<erkan^> I can not add Lightning in Thunderbird 3, because I have Ubuntu 10.04 64 bits :(
<Studmf> Hmm heard there were some issues
<MrVestek> right...
<guntbert> yoritomo: I'm not good with grub - just saw that wrong paste :-)
<MrVestek> so minimec... any other ideas?
<minimec> MrVestek: Well you could not only force pci mode, but unable KMS at the same time.
<MrVestek> isn't there any way to just reinstall the intel graphics driver or something?
<yoritomo> guntbert thanks anyway for your answer
<minimec> MrVestek: I don't know if there is a intel bleeding-edge-ppa right now..
<ActionParsnip> !mount | yoritomo
<ubottu> yoritomo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MrVestek> why can't i just install the driver that came with 9.10?
<trism> meway: you can press ctrl+L to get it when you need it or open gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry and check the box to make the change permanent
<ChogyDan> Can someone test chroot for me in a trivial manner?
<minimec> MrVestek: options radeon agpmode=-1 and options radeon modeset=0 You only forced agp mode right?
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: what release are you using now?
<Kage> meway: !!!!
<MrVestek> 10.04
<meway> Kage: !!!!!!
<MrVestek> actionparsnip: 10.04
<MrVestek> I did exactly as you instructed minimec
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: and what video chip are you using?
<minimec> MrVestek: So you forced both modes?
<MrVestek> ActionParsnip, intel integrated graphics
<demeo_> Hi all. Is this possible to use 1360x768 resolution at TV connected as second monitor?
<mouse> My sound has stopped working and inside my sound preferences there is no hardware devices.  How do I install a working driver?
<dfletcher__> hi I just did an update and ipv4 networking dissapeared from eth0. any idea what I did or how to fix?
<frxstrem> is there a way to install just a basic Ubuntu system (kinda like debootstrap, only also bootable and stuff)?
<MrVestek> minimec, any chance you could help me get wifi working again first? my back is killing me here trying to use the laptop on the floor
<llutz> !minimal | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<minimec> MrVestek: What card?
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<frxstrem> llutz: is there an alternative to this using an existing LiveCD?
<llutz> frxstrem: idk
<minimec> ActionParsnip: MrVestek <-- His card Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<MrVestek> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<axiak> Which is better for an SSD laptop /w encryption, ext3 or ext4?
<MrVestek> heh
<guntbert> yoritomo: while you are waiting: did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2  ?
<MrVestek> how do I check the wifi card using grep?
<pwntang> hi there, I'm having some issues with users that authenticate via a NIS server using the sound card on the local machine. I have them being added to the local audio group using pam_group.so, should being in the audio group be sufficient for a user to use the local sound card? Local users work fine, it's just NIS users that cannot
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip yes thanks i know mount but i need to do mount sdc /dev/sdc ?
<minimec> MrVestek: probably lslusb
<MrVestek> ohhh never mind figured it out myself
<MrVestek> Broadcom BCM4312
<yoritomo> guntbert yes i did
<yoritomo> but it could not resolve my problem
<esarandon> esarandon@ubuntu:~$ alsactl store
<esarandon> alsactl: save_state:1530: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<minimec> MrVestek: What does iwconfig say?
<llutz> esarandon: use sudo
<MrVestek> lo no wireless extension
<minimec> esarandon: use sudo then.
<neo644> What is the name of that translucent notification bubble that sometimes appears in the top right corner of the screen?
<MrVestek> eth0 no wireless extension
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444984
<dfletcher__> anybody? this is so freaky. I just tried removing the entry in the network config and re-adding, still no network. I see ethernet lights though, everything's connected
<minimec> esarandon: sudo alsactl store
<^Alita> hi to all
<MrVestek> ActionParsnip, mouse isn't working either so I can't click that link
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: you can't mount /dev/sdc you can mount /dev/sdc1
<dvheumen> hi, just this afternoon I did a fresh installation of Ubuntu Lucid. After a successful installation, I booted up and made some settings. And now, after I rebooted, I can't log in anymore. I get to see the login screen, but when i try to log in: type my password and confirm, the login dialog disappears, then the screen turns black (text mode console) and then the login screen appears again. I am not that familiar with Gnome and I haven't
<dvheumen>  got a clue where to start searching for this problem
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: alt-tab between and type it
<MrVestek> urgh
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with a wireless card (hamlet hnw254ci) and the ndiswrapper drivers
<MrVestek> ok hang on
<minimec> MrVestek: Ok. So no linux driver working. What does dmesg say about trying to initialize the card?
<sweb> how can i mount  /dev/sda1
<sweb> ?
<sweb> it's an external usb hard drive
<sweb> but not automatically mounted
<recon69_lap> dvheumen: try login to a console , check that capslock not on
<dvheumen> recon69_lap: I can login on a console
<ActionParsnip> sweb: sudo mkdir /media/USB; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/USB -o rw,uid=1000,user
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MrVestek> erm
<MrVestek> ActionParsnip, how does that URL help me?
<esarandon> esarandon@ubuntu:~$ sudo alsactl store
<esarandon> [sudo] password for esarandon:
<esarandon> Sorry, try again.
<esarandon> [sudo] password for esarandon:
<w4kk0> hi, does anyone have a "xorg.conf.failsafe" to send me?
<FloodBot3> esarandon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dvheumen> recon69_lap: it's not an incorrect password. I do have to say that I have deleted some programs, but only with the Ubuntu Software Center, so that should be harmless right?
<guntbert> esarandon: you use your own password there
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip need to mount only the first partition ? strangly on installation of lucid by manual partitioning it did not set the first physical partition as sdc1 but sdc2 and scd1 is the 4th one
<MrVestek> ActionParsnip, that post is about someone trying to get 3d support working
<esarandon> I did but is doing nothing
<SandGorgon> dvheumen, ur in luck.. i debugged this stuff some time back. ur /tmp has changed permissions -  “chmod ug+rwx,o+rwt /tmp” and it should work
<recon69_lap> dvheumen: from the console try start x , think it's start-x :)
<sweb> ActionParsnip, it's always mounted ?
<esarandon> sorry for the flood
<sweb> ActionParsnip, must mount every time in boot
<sweb> ?
<garrett__> So I'm giving empathy a whirl in 10.04; is there a way to get it to pop a window or add a tab to your existing windows on new messages (like pidgin).
<hmw> recon69_lap: dvheumen:it is startx
<garrett__> as is, if someone isn't on my contact list (like automated bots that message me cron spew), i don't get notified outside of OSD
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: try adding the Xorg edgers ppa maybe
<MrVestek> ActionParsnip, I don't understand sorry
<ActionParsnip> sweb: add the command but rearranged in /etc/fstab
<minimec> esarandon: capslock key on?
<esarandon> no
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with a wireless card (hamlet hnw254ci) and the ndiswrapper drivers. can someone help me?
<sweb> ActionParsnip, and it's writable with full access ?
<sweb> rw,uid=1000,user
<dvheumen> SandGorgon: thanks, the permissions were set incorrectly. I have correct them now. Do you have any idea what caused this? Because I really don't want that to happen again
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: looks like you may need to form an xorg.conf file to set stuff up
<SandGorgon> dvheumen, I have no clue.. it took me almost three days to debug that. An update borked my system.
<MrVestek> ok well... how do I do that??
<ActionParsnip> sweb: using those options it should, test it now. Its mounted at /media/USB   try making a file then deleting it
<sweb>  ActionParsnip, thank a lot :*
<dvheumen> SandGorgon: okay. I'm going to keep an eye on this
<rafaelsoaresbr> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uvD1HgJW, Please help me installing grub...
<MrVestek> ActionParsnip, I'll brb
<recon69_lap> hmm, think I'm going to have to buy a new phone :(
<ActionParsnip> MrVestek: try: http://tinyurl.com/35phu3t   I tiny url'd it to make it less for you to type
<yoritomo> rafaelsoaresbr so we are 2 /D
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, did u by any chance try the overcommit settings. Just curious
<altavatar> How can i get ubuntu 10.04 to start at a console instead of using GDM?
<rafaelsoaresbr> yoritomo: same problem too?
<yoritomo> i don't know your problem but i am fighting with the livecd to install it :)
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: yeah man, desktop is mildly smoother, gonna try Dark Horizons Lore in a bit :)
<esarandon> minimec: are u there?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Grub can't install to /dev/sda2 because "blocklist are UNRELIABLE". http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uvD1HgJW help me please
<minimec> esarandon: yeah
<dvheumen> SandGorgon: fwiw, I don't believe I updated before it happened, so it may be just the installation of a certain package
<SandGorgon> ActionParsnip, now need to test the BFS scheduler next ;)
<frxstrem> does anyone here have any experience with running Ubuntu on a MacBook?
<esarandon> minimec: any other idea?
<roony> anyone know where i can download drivers for the x100p card? thnx
<minimec> esarandon: Didn't that work?
<recon69_lap> altavatar: there should be a dropdown list on the login screen that lets you select what type of login you get
<esarandon> minimec: nop
<ActionParsnip> roony: can you give the full product name
<SandGorgon> dvheumen, hmm.. that's interesting. do u know which package ? can u check history - this way we can narrow it down
<coldfire> can someone recommend a undelete program for ubuntu?
<roony> yes its the digium x100p card
<garymc> Anyone help me here I know its the wrong room but the only room Ive ever got any help. Ive setup this PPTP VPN on my asterisk box I can connect fine with my Iphone. But If i close the VPN on iphone then try to reconnect to the VPN it wont let me
<hmw> !recovery | coldfire
<ubottu> coldfire: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount sdc2 /dev/sdc2
<yoritomo> mount: périphérique spécial sdc2 n'existe pas
<guntbert> esarandon: is your user the first user on this system?
<hmw> coldfire: that was the wrong link... brb
<esarandon> guntbert: yes I am the only user here
<altavatar> recon69_lap: thanks
<guntbert> !undelete | coldfire
<ubottu> coldfire: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<minimec> esarandon: Your headphone entries are set 'OO' and you still hear your speakers when you plug the headphone? If that is so, you would have a alsa (soundsystem) problem
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: sudo mkdir /media/sdc2 sudo mount /dev/sdc2 /media/sdc2 -o rw,uid=1000,user
<hmw> !undelete | coldfire
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip thanks a lot i try it
<guntbert> esarandon: are we talking about the sudo problem?
<coldfire> hmw: thanks
<datacrusher> im trying to install splasy on 10.04, but i got an error that it conflits with lsb package, any clues?
<roony> anyone know where i can download drivers for the digium pci x100p card? thnx
<ActionParsnip> SandGorgon: i like how they stste its not related to the BF language :)
<dvheumen> SandGorgon: If you have a minute, just before you gave the answer I kind of screwed up my home dir, so I'm trying to log in with a "empty" dir ...
<esarandon> guntbert: what you mean by sudo problem?
<SandGorgon> dvheumen, heh heh.. i have been there
<Giles> Hi, can I view video4linux output in Totem?
<rodriguezjfz> hi there, after 10.04 updating I having problems with WUSB54GP Linksys wireless usb device, the lsusb show Bus 001 Device 005: ID 5041:2235 Linksys (?) , I already try adding blacklist device and nothing any solved this problem or know how to ?
<guntbert> esarandon: I was referring to [sudo] password for esarandon:     --- <esarandon> Sorry, try again.   ....
<kerebrus> Bah there is so much for me to break on 10.04
<esarandon> if Igo to sound preferences and then out. I have 2 options: analog speakes or analog output
<esarandon> guntbert: nono
<minimec> Giles: sudo apt-get install vlc ;)
<Giles> I have mplayer.
<kerebrus> Anyone having issues with flash and no sound in firefox since 10.04?
<guntbert> esarandon: ok, then forget what I said ....
<Giles> Can I view it it Totem?!
<esarandon> guntbert: my problem is with my speakers. They won't disable when I am pluging my headphones
<flodin> well, if anybody is wondering why update-alternatives --config default.plymouth didn't work, it's because it doesn't update the initrd
<minimec> Giles: That should do too, I guess. No Idea, but I guess as the gstreamer framework can handle it.
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use an older release of Kubuntu, but a friend uses Ubuntu 10.4 and has messed up some of his configuration. I know that in Kubuntu there's a hidden folder in the home directory that you can delete to force the system to recreate it with default settings. Is there a folder like that in Ubuntu, and if so, what's it named?
<flodin> a dpkg-reconfigure plymouth helped
<dvheumen> SandGorgon, change of plans. I'm going to do a reinstall. I want my system clean and functioning. I'll backup /var/log/dpkg.log first, do you have any other suggestions for logs or so to backup?
<guntbert> esarandon: sorry - no experience with sound problems :-)
<garrett__> Anyone know if it's possible to get pidgin-like notification going under empathy?
<mossby> What's the repository name for Document Viewer? It's not working with pdf files so I want to try and uninstall/reinstall
<garrett__> Or has style and philosophy once again gotten in the way of people actually needing useful software/
<rodriguezjfz> hi there, after 10.04 updating I having problems with WUSB54GP Linksys wireless usb device, the lsusb show Bus 001 Device 005: ID 5041:2235 Linksys (?) , I already try adding blacklist device and nothing any solved this problem or know how to ?
<esarandon> guntbert: ok don't worry. Thank you anyways
<garrett__> (reading the empathy dev lists and it looks like the later)
<Giles> minimec: yes I do v4l:// and it says: The playback of this movie requires a V4L protocol source plugin which is not installed.
<minimec> esarandon: Your headphone entries are set 'OO' and you still hear your speakers when you plug the headphone? If that is so, you would have a alsa (soundsystem) problem
<dvheumen> SandGorgon, in the mean time I'll post the dpkg log on, so you can have a look too
<recon69_lap> esarandon: you got 5.1 sound? I had a similar problem, had to mute some channels to get headphones to work right
<Williamj> kk
<ruben23> INtel Atom processor can run ubuntu desktop..?
<esarandon> recon69_lap: I don't have 5.1 but I a have a doble input for headphones
<dfletcher__> hrm odd. static ip fixes my prob. so my update just killed DHCP not all ipv4. phew well alright I can deal with that :)
<haavaros> Why does update manager suggest lots of gnome apps when I have xfce, and how do I hide those updates?
<rodriguezjfz> ruben23: yes
<maco> haavaros: itll only suggest what you have installe
<maco> haavaros: so if its suggesting gnome apps, its because you installed a few
<rodriguezjfz> ruben23 : I have installed Karmic Koala on Acer Aspire One
<Williamj> ubuntu runs on even the slowest of computers
<ruben23> rodriguezjfz: how powerfull is it..?
<maco> haavaros: also note that gnome and xfce both use gtk so theres some overlap
<Williamj> ana smalest
<haavaros> maco: Ah ok
<ruben23> ill be doing it on desktop hardware intel atom
<Williamj> *and smalest
<rodriguezjfz> ruben23: a lot
<minimec> Giles: check if you have something like lib32v4l-0  installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=v4l&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names Maybe the libs are not installed by default.
<ActionParsnip> rodriguezjfz: try: sudo modprobe prisim54
<haavaros> maco: So accepting updates won't suddenly bloat my system with lots of gnome stuff?
<Tasmanidevil> #join ubunutu-de
<Giles> /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstvideo4linux.so                   	 	gstreamer0.10-plugins-base?
<rodriguezjfz> ActionParsnip: Prims54 is already installed
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip sudo grub-install /dev/sdc/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).No path or device is specified.
<yoritomo> sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<recon69_lap> esarandon: try using alsamixer to mute the channels that are comming out of the speakers when you have headphones pluged in, might work
<maco> haavaros: no. the update manager just updates what's already installed. doesnt normally add anything new (exception: occasionally an update will want a new package, but then update manager should say something about it, such as when a new kernel is installed)
<ActionParsnip> rodriguezjfz: it may be installed but not modprobed :)
<pratik_narain> can someone explain pppd error 16 that states "a modem hung up the phone". what exactly does this mean??
<haavaros> maco: Ok, thanks for the help
<littlegirl> Hey there, a friend of mine uses Ubuntu 10.4 and has messed up some of his configuration. I know that Kubuntu has a hidden folder in the home directory that you can delete to force the system to recreate it with default settings. Is there a folder like that in Ubuntu, and if so, what's it named?
<maco> haavaros: non-kernel new-package cases are ... well, ive never heard of that happening in a stable release but i suppose its possible
<sebsebseb> Hi
<esarandon> recon69_lap: ok let me try that
<rodriguezjfz> ActionParsnip: kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54usb.ko
<Giles> minimec: libv4l-0 is already the newest version.
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip is it a way to boot to my partition without by the livecd without grub ? then i would be able to work there
<naputtaja> ubuntu 10 rocks. i upgraded 9 to 10
<rodriguezjfz> ActionParsnip: after modprobe -l |grep wireless
<Giles> minimec: my system is 64 bit aswell
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are the configuration files located in Ubuntu for VPN connections? I am trying to access the configuration via a Live CD on a partition that no longer boots since an upgrade. I need the IP address of my VPN connection. Can anybody help please?
<ActionParsnip> littlegirl: ~/gconf ~/gconf2 and other ~/.gconf looking folders
<naputtaja> i just have to chance resolution
<pratik_narain> can someone explain pppd error 16 that states "a modem hung up the phone". what exactly does this mean??
<Williamj> i cant get the wireless to work on any of the ubuntu versions. and its my hp pavillion ze5300 cto
<naputtaja> alink wlan work anyway hp ze2260
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to have noveaou or whatever it's called, only for Plymouth,  with propritary driver for everything else?  Apparantly not, unless maybe two xorg's are run or something.
<littlegirl> ActionParsnip: Thanks! Can he delete all .gconf folders without doing any harm?
<ActionParsnip> Williamj: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the product line to find guides. If: sudo iwlist scan     shows SSIDs then its already working
<Tasmanidevil> deutsch
<vuxpyra> guys i have a problem.  im a ubuntu noob and just installed ubuntu 10.04 thru wubi and its not detecting the wireless adaptors or bluetooth
<sebsebseb> !de | Tasmanidevil
<ubottu> Tasmanidevil: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ruben23>  is there a way i can install ubuntu desktop in usb only..? any how to..?
<naputtaja> damn
<sebsebseb> !usb | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> littlegirl: move them to a folder so that they are not gone, if you are happy with the result, delete the folder ;)
<minimec> Giles: As I don't have any v4l device, I cannot help you further. You could try to check gstreamer-properties. In the Video section you should be able to test your device.
<ruben23> my intel atom based cpu dont have optical drives
<Williamj> did that no ones ever tried installing ubuntu on my type of pc
<DarkStar1> guys I put the home folder in a separate partition.. but it doesn't seem to be using the whole space. Is there a reason for this?
<littlegirl> ActionParsnip: Thanks! I think you've just prevented him from having to reinstall. (:
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: there is a USB creator app you can run from an Ubuntu desktop
<Giles> minimec: well thanks anyhow
<pratik_narain> can someone explain pppd error 16 that states "a modem hung up the phone". what exactly does this mean??
<Williamj> *sigh you ask for help and you get nothing K-line = kill
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i've heard stuff you can mess with grub to use a vesa driver for plymouth but ive not done it
<ruben23> ActionParsnip: my box is empty i dont have nay OS yet, which i plan to install ubuntu desktop
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: what OS are you using now?
<recon69_lap> vuxpyra: run: sudo lshw -C network     websearch for the wireless card product  to find guides.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah I thought someone said I could, but then I asked that person and well they don't really know either. well text boot it will be then I guess,  not worth the hassle really
<ruben23> ActionParsnip:it barebone, empty
<DarkStar1> Anyone have any ideas as to why this is?
<llutz> pratik_narain: it should have given you an exit code too, which is explained in pppd man-page
<ash__> exit
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: no, the pc you are typing to me on, it as an OS. WHat is it?
<ruben23> ActionParsnip: windows 7
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: make sure you MD5 test the ISO you have downloaded bEFORE using it
<vuxpyra> guys i neeeed help
<gianluca> ragazzi chi mi aiuta a far  ripartire vista?
<ruben23> ActionParsnip: whats the purpose of MD% test..?
<ruben23> MD5
<guntbert> !it | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guntbert> !md5sum | ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<recon69_lap> vuxpyra: and you should have installed 9.4 and not the unstable 10.04 version :)
<Siantoine> Hello world
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: you have a file which has travesed a very busy network and data can get corrupted. TCP does a good job of checksumming packets but its not infallable. MD5 test lets you test the file so you KNOW its good
<frxstrem> is there a package for common wireless drivers in Ubuntu? (I mean, one that is included in the Ubuntu installation)
<ActionParsnip> ruben23: the file you have may be only 90% complete and the transfer stopped for some reason or may have some bit errors which will cause you issues
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: no such thing
<boristruyens> i need help please
<ruben23> ActionParsnip: thank you so much ill be testing MD5 on windows OS
<recon69_lap> frxstrem: they them to either work or you enter the 7th ring of network card setup hell :)
<sebsebseb> !ask | boristruyens
<ubottu> boristruyens: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: there are some backported modules which may help
<boristruyens> i installed 10.4
<sebsebseb> !details | boristruyens
<ubottu> boristruyens: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mrec> does anyone know is there a way to get a notification before a PC goes into suspend mode?
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip no way to boot linux from the live cd ?
<boristruyens> but my computer keeps having troubles with it
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will find the chip you are using, you can websearch for that to find guides
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: Such as?
<hmw> copying a large amount made my pc alsmost unusable. copying is now done (usb hd->usb hd) but ubuntu is still bitchy. Mous hangs every one second for a short moment. What can I do?
<boristruyens> it gives a black screen and then white tripes
<hmw> unmounted the drives already.
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: on boot up?
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: white triples?  you mean stripes?
<ActionParsnip> yoritomo: not that I know of, you can chroot and fix stuff to maybe make it boot on reboot
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: uh typeo,  tripes you mean stripes?
<esarandon> recon69_lap: If i mute the channels that are comming out when the headphones are pluged in, even if they are on, they will shut down
<boristruyens> no while i'm writing docs etc...
<boristruyens> yes stripes
<frxstrem> ActionParsnip: the problem isn't that my network card isn't working, I know it is, I'm just trying to do a basic installation and I guess that it hasn't got the drivers the full installation has, and I just thought that the driver Ubuntu use have to be available somewhere in the repositories
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: that could be a failing monitor
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: got Windows on there as well?
<recon69_lap> esarandon: that sentence makes no sense
<boristruyens> no
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: if you mean wireless, then try using a wired connection to get updated. It may help
<imanc> does anyone know how to create a new view in the admin section?  I want to create a printable invoice which is accessible via /admin/shop/invoice
<yoritomo> ActionParsnip then i think i need to give up :(
<zenyth> salve a tt
<esarandon> recon69_lap: the only way that I can mute the speakers is then I change the output settings and I choose analoge output
<zenyth> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<imanc> I'm not sure how to go about wiring this up
<zenyth> list!
<imanc> wrong window :(
<sudo-su> hello
<guntbert> !it | zenyth
<ubottu> zenyth: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<esarandon> recon69_lap: ok. If I mute the speakes with the headset pluged in, they will mute too
<sudo-su> i have a problem...the system give me this msj when is booting: "An error occurredd while mounting /disc
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: failing monitor, or graphics card issue I guess,
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: which graphics card?
<frxstrem> ActionParsnip: the problem isn't that I don't have a connection now, it is that my minimal installation won't have it (I'm installing using debootstrap and chroot)
<boristruyens> it gives me some command lines saying: "checking battery power (OK)
<sudo-su> help
<sudo-su> i have a problem...the system give me this msj when is booting: "An error occurredd while mounting /disc
<zenyth> list!
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: oh a lap top
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: i see
<dominicdinada> WHAT THE F
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: well maybe for some reason it isn't always giving power properly to the screen
<sebsebseb> !language | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<boristruyens> no
<boristruyens> it's a desktop
<dominicdinada> F is not a swear word
<Nullifi3d> wow sebner
<Nullifi3d> err
<juanca> How can I access the LAN from a guest ubuntu server in a host ubuntu desktop, using VirtualBox. I don't have internet access either... no help in #vbox
<Nullifi3d>  sebsebseb
<dominicdinada> but ebox wont take my password
<Nullifi3d> get a clue kid
<sebsebseb> dominicdinada: depends on how you uuse it, and like that, it is, in here anyway
<sebner> Nullifi3d: np :)
<guntbert> dominicdinada: don't argue
<sudo-su> i have a problem...the system give me this msj when is booting: "An error occurredd while mounting /disc
<yoritomo> thank you Action parsnip i think i will need to reinstall everything again
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | dominicdinada  Nullifi3d
<ubottu> dominicdinada  Nullifi3d: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<llutz> juanca: read the vbox user-manual about network-settings /bridged/host-only/nat/
<dk0> Has anyone successfully connected to a Sametime server from Empathy IM?
<frxstrem> how can I show all installed packages?
<boristruyens> it just uses "lost the word" (energy from a hole in the wall)
<onetinsoldier> frxstrem: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | less
<llutz> frxstrem: dpkg -l|grep ^ii
<ActionParsnip> juanca: you can share folders in the guest setup. I'd ask in #vbox for guides. You can also use a bridged LAN connection for the guest and share folders on the host using samba
<Nullifi3d> im sorry but f is no where close to a swear
<dominicdinada> sebsebseb: ok instead of talking about the letter F   what the heck is the problem with ebox ....
<frxstrem> onetinsolider, llutz: thanks :)
<Nullifi3d> if im stopped from using the letter f im gonna have a hard tim espeaking english
<h00k> Nullifi3d: In that context, do not use it. That's all.
<sebsebseb> Nullifi3d: I said depends on how it's used
<hdtdi> hi a friend of mine is trying to install ubuntu 10.4 .. and when he run "demonstration and bla bla" to see what ubuntu looks like.. he got "logon screen" and no matter what he write.. he said "login failed"
<Nullifi3d> lol
<ActionParsnip> Nullifi3d: many letters in various orders can form harmful phrases
<hmw> Nullifi3d: stop trolling. you know exactly what they want
<guntbert> Nullifi3d: you *are* being off topic now - please drop the subject
<dominicdinada> nullbeat: then it would be engrish
<ActionParsnip> Nullifi3d: the swear was implied and obvious
<Nullifi3d> wow
<h00k> next topic! thanks.
<Nullifi3d> fucking losers
<dominicdinada>  what the heck is the problem with ebox ....
<vuxpyra> running 10.04, wireless and bluetooth not working. what do?
<dominicdinada> you got the packages for it  vuxpyra
<ActionParsnip> vuxpyra: sudo lshw -C network      websearch for the product name for the wifi to find guides
<jaek> after upgrading, the volume system tray applet disappeared... am i alone here?
<hdtdi> does anyone know why when run livecd of ubuntu 10.4 a friend of mine got the login screen and no matter what he write - login failed ?
<recon69_lap> esarandon: sorry, but I'm out of ideas. ask your question again. maybe someone else might know. the sound setup has changed since the last time i messed with it
<h00k> jaek: it is now handled in the Indicator Applet
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: did you md5 test the iso you used?
<boristruyens> sorry for my bad english i'm 13 years and i live in belgium.....
<vuxpyra> dominicdina: idk. im sort of a ubuntu noob :P
<icepeda> does somebody can help me?, I just upgrade my ubuntu distro to 10.04 amd64, but the windows manager is not working, I try to enable it but it depends from swfdec-mozilla and that crash with epiphany-extensions ( one remove the other) and both are needed for install gnome package, any idea how to take out this dependencies?, or does someone face this error?
<blendmaster1024> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/05/why-you-should-not-use-client-side-window-decorations/ <<< don't let it happen!
<Guest20876> I was doing an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 on auto update and had a power failure, what command do I need to use to restart the upgrade?
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, no... i dont even know what that is
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | hdtdi
<ubottu> hdtdi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<h00k> blendmaster1024: That isn't quite ontopic, here
<sebsebseb> !be | boristruyens
<sebsebseb> !belgium | boristruyens
<liquidmeson> Guest20876 just open update manager and update
<arachnid> where is there a channel for those new to Ubuntu?
<h00k> arachnid: check out #ubuntu-beginners
<esarandon> recon69_lap: thank you! i will keep asking
<jaek> h00k, ah thsnkd
<ey_> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit. I really like it, and everything seems to work but wireless (realtek 8187b) Can anybody help me out?
<arachnid> thanks
<recon69_lap> icepeda: have you tried asking in ubuntu+1 channel ?
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: There might be a channel in your language
<boristruyens> how can i find it?
<icepeda> no yet, I am just starting to ask for help
<sebsebseb> !english  | boristruyens
<ubottu> boristruyens: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<icepeda> is that the name?
<esarandon> When I pluged in my headphones my speakers won't mute. Any idea?
<Guest20876> liquidmeson it only will boot up to root
<ActionParsnip> ey_: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/blog/rtl8187b-drivers-and-patches/
<boristruyens> ok i'll try thanks for listening bye
<onetinsoldier> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<sebsebseb> boristruyens: hold on
<sebsebseb> oh to late nevermind
<liquidmeson> @Guest20876 "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<th1_> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello
<sebsebseb> probably should have done !fr at him, since they tend to know French in Belgium
<sebsebseb> as well as their own language
<icepeda> recon69_lap:  I can't access that channel :(
<h00k> icepeda, recon69_lap: ubuntu+1 isn't open at this time
<datacrusher> hello everyone. iv changed my plymouth theme, but i still got a very long blank screen before it loads, and it stays just a few seconds before gnome asks for login, is that a bug?
<recon69_lap> icepeda: sorry, did not realise that 10.4 was relesed
<ActionParsnip> datacrusher: are you using an nvidia video card?
<th1_> I have a Logitech mouse with left/right actions on the wheel. in Windows I have assigned these moves to Ctrl+Tab and Shift+Ctrl+Tab so I can surf my tabs in chrome/firefox. Can I set a similar mapping in Ubuntu 10.04?
<tom_fishy> Hi, I just installed ubuntu as a guest OS with Vbox. I then installed the guest additions and it worked fine. I could maximize the screen, move the mouse without taping the host control and so on. Then I installed a few apps with synaptic that said that ubuntu must be restarted so I did that. But after that it was like my guest addionts isn't installed anymore. All I did was unmount it and...
<tom_fishy> ...removed it as a "disc from vbox". Can't I un-mount it after I have installed it?
<icepeda> recon69_lap:  ok, what is ubuntu+1 channel for?
<edwardthefma> im trying to get to a file i downloaded to my downloads folder in ubuntu in windows
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are the configuration files located in Ubuntu for VPN connections? I am trying to access the configuration via a Live CD on a partition that no longer boots since an upgrade. I need the IP address of my VPN connection. Can anybody help please?
<bonez2046> I currently run 9.04 as my production environment. How could I transfer my system over to running under 10.04, without losing stuff?
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: uhmm
<h00k> !upgrade | bonez2046
<ubottu> bonez2046: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> boolean: 9.04 is still good and you got until end of October before it goes end of life, and no more updates
<recon69_lap> icepeda: the next version of ubuntu, as i said , did not realise the had released 10.4
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: ^
<ActionParsnip> tom_fishy: i'd ask in #vbox
<datacrusher> ActionParsnip,  no, its intel onboard
<tom_fishy> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<minimec> th1_: imwheelIt's a console tool. That one really rocks... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=imwheel&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<ey_> ActionParsnip: ty for the link, looking into it
<ActionParsnip> datacrusher: tey are usually ok, its a bug with nvidia cards afaik
<liquidmeson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<datacrusher> ah ActionParsnip ok then
<sebsebseb> boolean: depending on features you want and to some extent hardware,  9.04 may be the better release
<sebsebseb> again, no not  boolean  ,but yes bonez2046
<bert_> Hello
<onetinsoldier> howdy
<edwardthefma> hi
<icepeda> recon69_lap:  ok, yup, 10.04 is ready, I saw that 386 is working well, but I face that issue in amd64, so be careful if you will use amd64
<littlepenguin> hi
<ActionParsnip> datacrusher: i'd check your theme install
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: You have to put the file directly into the windows parition
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, and what if this md5 is ok ? i mean.. why is this needed at first place?
<bert_> I would like to know if it is possible to have 3D acceleration working in ubuntu 10.04 with an intel 845g ?
<ActionParsnip> datacrusher: you may need to run: sudo update-initramfs -u
<th1_> minimec, thanks! I'm looking at imwheel now
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: you could try upgrading through 9.10 if your going to do 10.04,  or just clean install and  get Ext4 and Grub 2 by default,  altough those two features aren't really needed anyway
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: And that, you have to do with your Linux is
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: so you know the data you are using is complete and consistant
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: OS*
<edwardthefma> ok
<datacrusher> holy crap! i removed acidentaly network icon from the pannel, how do i get it back?
<h00k> datacrusher: nm-applet
<sebsebseb> !language | datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> datacrusher: alt+f2   type: nm-applet    press enter
<clrg> datacrusher: Add to panel --> Notification bar
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, so.. basically .. there should be no logon screen when you run ubuntu "demonstration and install" ?
<datacrusher> ActionParsnip, the update worked!
<minimec> th1_: Give it a try and be aware of the philosophy... It allows you to give any option to the tilt function of your Logitech Mouse depending in which window the mouse is.
<ActionParsnip> datacrusher: sweet :)
<datacrusher> plymonth just fine now, ill put the nm back
<esarandon> When i plug in my speakers or headphones in the jack on my laptop i expect the laptop's own small speakers to stop playing sound. However i get double sound output, both through the plugged in headphones/speakers and the laptop's speakers
<bonez2046> sebsebseb: I erred. I am running 9.10 so I see I can just run 'update-manager' to upgrade directly
<clrg> datacrusher: I meant notification area. If nm-applet is already running.
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: yes
<bonez2046> sebsebseb: so you don't put much stock either in Ext4 or in Grub2?
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: usually yes, If you restart the x server using the key shortcut, does it autologin
<Guest20876> liquidmeson  I tried and it came back with E: DPKG was interupted you must run sudo dpkg --configure -a and i ran that and I get dpkg: unable to access dkpg status area read only
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: I do it everytime, so I change the default repertory of firefox's download directly into the my documents' windows folder
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: what you mean much stock?
<h00k> esarandon: actually, from what I know, it's hardware that controls that
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, what key swhortcut ?
<jorozco> I've been trying to get a copy of ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso which won't fail the integrity test. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: alt+K+PrintScreen
<Arsin> I'm getting no sound in Lucid, had it in Karmic, check my ALSA config looks right, anyone know what might be wrong?
<bonez2046> sebsebseb: stock meaning value... to you Ext4 and Grub2 represent little reason to upgrade to them, right?
<clrg> jorozco: Try ftp://mirror.switch.ch
<edwardthefma> ok
<esarandon> h00k: how can I fix it?
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: Ext4 is good, Grub 2 isn't
<edwardthefma> thx Siantoine
<recon69_lap> later, I'm off to buy a cheap phone
<liquidmeson> @Guest20876 if you have a ubuntu cd I would use it to access your computer and back up files, after that I reccomend a fresh insteall
<ActionParsnip> jorozco: try torrents, the protocol adds extra data checks
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: Np
<edwardthefma> Siantoine can i pm
<h00k> esarandon: good question. I don't know if you are able to
<sebsebseb> bonez2046: however both provide little reason to upgrade specifdally for them
<bonez2046> Arsin: did you try killing npviewer.bin and retrying the sound?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: good is an opinion so is not concrete
<bonez2046> sebsebseb: fair enough
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: What?
<liquidmeson> @Guest20876 I would also use the disk utility on the cd to check if your hard drive is failing, system>administration<disk utility
<esarandon> h00k: :s ok.. I will keep playing around. than you
<Arsin> Also, Compiz (Appearance Settings Extra) with flash is not working anyone know why?
 * clrg is tired
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, nothin happens with alt+k+printscreen
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: I don't understand
<Arsin> bonez2046, hmm.. how do I do that?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah and best, pretty, ugly, and beautiful are opinons as well
<edwardthefma> privet messege
<h00k> esarandon: most that I know of, anyway, are hardware controlled, the actual card/plug determines connectivity and turns speakers off
<bonez2046> ps ax | grep npviewer.bin
<h00k> !pm | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: sebsebseb I was going to say that grub2 works fine on my machines but like ActionParsnip pointed out WFM is relative
<Guest20876> liquidmeslon, I hate that, I have a CD around here somewhere or I will burn one.
<bonez2046> Arsin: and then kill the numbered process
<jorozco> I've tried the torrents, as well as the ubuntu download page itself. I've even checked the MD5 checksums - they all match. However, after I burn onto a CDR, and try to install, it fails.
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: it works sure, but  old version is easier to configure and such
<h00k> jorozco: Verify the md5 after you burn as well, there's an option to do that
<joe234> can help me? wont boot, it says init: networking main process (584) terinated with status 1
<esarandon> h00k: i found this: The fix is to first turn down the volume to 0 in everything in Kmix mixer, then edit as root the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file. Add this line to the end, then save and reboot. options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-6ch
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: English is not my motherlanguage and im only 16 so I don't understand English very well when It's written in SMS
<liquidmeson> @Guest20876 if you back up your home folder including hidden files and copy it into your new install, same folder most of your settings will be saved
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: i believe the credentials are: username=ubuntu password=ubuntu
<jorozco> Thanks h00k. Will try your suggestion
<esarandon> h00k: do you know how to edit the alsa-base file?
<liquidmeson> @Guest20876 all you have to do after that is reinstall the extra programs you want
<joe234> anybody?
<h00k> esarandon: you can type 'gtksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base' in a terminal or when you press alt+f2
<h00k> esarandon: make sure that is your correct audio card, though
<KRiMoRaL> Here's the question I'm sure everyone is tired of hearing: Moving the window controls from the left back to the right... how to?
<Arsin> <bonez2046> Nothing happened
<icepeda> does somebody can help me?, I just upgrade my ubuntu distro to 10.04 amd64, but the windows manager is not working, I try to enable it but it depends from swfdec-mozilla and that crash with epiphany-extensions ( one remove the other) and both are needed for install gnome package, any idea how to take out one if these dependencies?, or does someone face this error?
<esarandon> h00k: ok
<sebsebseb> !controls | KRiMoRaL
<ubottu> KRiMoRaL: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<esarandon> I will try something else before that
<h00k> esarandon: just make sure to write down what it was, just in case ;)
<sebsebseb> KRiMoRaL: no I like when people ask that and I see it, since about 200 people complained about this, when it happended in development
<fluxdust> has any one had trouble with the ub. up grade it crashed my lap top any ideas ?
<th1_> minimec, I dont think I can use that imwheel
<th1_> it detects all my actiuons as "Left"
<KRiMoRaL> sebsebseb, lol I bet. I saw it during pre lts and I was like "great......."
<tom_fishy> anyone know if I need to do something in order to keep my guest addition installation?
<Siantoine> edwardthefma: That's ok for me
<joe234> anybody can help, i cant boot in server 10.04:  init: ureadhead-other main process (572) terminated with status 4; init: networking main process (584) terinated with status 1
<sebsebseb> KRiMoRaL: yeah odd order on the left and such it's a bit uh.  easy to change though for those themes, or just change theme,  altough to begin with it was going to be for all themes, which really did get at people
<minimec> th1_: Why not? I use it with an Logitech Air, a Logitech G5, even with my Laptop Touchpad...
<juanca> I don't have internet in Ubuntu Server as guest in Ubuntu desktop, using virtualbox... how can check in the guest any possible problems?
<ChogyDan> joe234: the ureadhead msg just means you have more than one partition
<KRiMoRaL> crazy
<icepeda> fluxdust: are you using ub 10.04 amd64?
<h00k> KRiMoRaL: if you're happy with your theme, but dislike the buttons, you can move them, the buttons are also controlled by the theme, too
<superdug> I remember seeing a unofficial ubuntu control panel ... makes quick changes of some of the stuff not by default configurable
<sebsebseb> KRiMoRaL: didn't bother me much personalley though, since I found out the fix to change, and that was that, basicalley
<th1_> minimec, it doesn't detect any of the wheel actions other than up and down correctly
<th1_> just interprets them all as "left"
<th1_> it's an MX-1000 mouse
<Durf> Ubuntu isn't picking up my USB, what do i do?
<joe234> ChogyDan: i have, but server wont boot, and that are last messages in boot process
<KRiMoRaL> I guess I can see the use for the on the left... to open the right side of the bar like they said in the link, but I guess we'll have to see. For now, I'll probably be moving it back to the right ;)
<fluxdust> yes
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, nope.. username - ubuntu 0 password - ubuntu .. is not working
<juanca> how do I know if I have a firewall working?
<Durf> Ubuntu isn't picking up my USB, what do i do?
<sebsebseb> KRiMoRaL: also I tried to get used to in development testing in vm, but no  still haven't really.  However on Ubuntu I will use the old human look usueaully the one before 9.10,  so brown and some orange.
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: try username ubuntu with no password
<Durf> Ubuntu isn't picking up my USB, what do i do?
<IdleOne> KRiMoRaL: sebsebseb interresting convo but can I ask you to move it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: that was the end of it anyway :)
<th1_> Durf, you gotta be more specific if you want an answer
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: unless maybe he replied to it
<KRiMoRaL> Nope. That was it.
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: you were right the first time :) that was the end of it
<Durf> DURR it's not registering my USB
<whitecat> I am not able to play a MP4 file in Totem... Totem says i need MPEG-4 AAC decoder and H.264 decoder plugins... what do i need to do?
<Durf> whats so hard about that
<BlacKnight> hello got a problem :S  * Starting the Firestarter firewall...   eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found [fail] ....  can someone help?
<_pg__> is ubuntu 64 disk live? how do i get to a terminal? it keeps trying to install
<icepeda> fluxdust: I have the same issue, if you install the 383 it will work, I think you can use that meanwhile someone fix the amd64 (it is not what we want but is the solution for now :s)
<liquidmeson> durf: usb stick?
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip, :( nope
<KRiMoRaL> You pick after it starts up _pg_
<Durf> yes usb stick liquidmeson
<minimec> th1_: You should have a .imwheelrc in you homedirectory. I always start it with imwheel -k in my startup scripts.
<KRiMoRaL> On the first window that pops up, there is a button near the top that lets you load live
<fluxdust> thanks for the info icepeda
<liquidmeson> dirf: system>admin>disk utility  see if it shows up?
<minimec> th1_: It's the swissarmyknife for mouse extra buttons for Logitech devices...
<whitecat> it's just confusing for me... i am sure i have gstreamer plugins for MP4 installed... what gstreamer plugins do i need have in install exactly??
<PJAMA> hi there
<ParkerM> has anyone else been having problems with rhythmbox on lucid?
<liquidmeson> @spiderman nope
<PJAMA> I need help with wubi on windows 7
<KRiMoRaL> got it _pg_ ?
<sebsebseb> !details | PJAMA
<ubottu> PJAMA: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<IdleOne> PJAMA: ask and someone will try to help if they know
<_pg__> KRiMoRaL: it seems to be taking me to the installer process right away
<fluxdust> take care and thanks
<_pg__> im trying it again, its taking an awfully long time to boot up
<KRiMoRaL> _pg__, in the window enviroment?
<IdleOne> _pg__: you sure that is the Live CD and not Alternate?
<KRiMoRaL> IdleOne, touche
<_pg__> IdleOne: yessir its not the alternate
<PJAMA> I have a problem with Installing Wubi on Windows 7. Everytime I boot it up, It gives me error numbers with brackets and words.
<IdleOne> _pg__: ok
<_pg__> its beautiful tho i must say
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: ok that's a good thing in a way, and here's why
<littlepenguin> alternate is better to encrypt disk before installing and creating a lvm
<PJAMA> why?
<_pg__> KRiMoRaL: stll booting...hold fast...
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: Wubi can really mess up on people, and oh yes it happens sometimes, also it's only really ok for short term Ubuntu testing, not for proper long term useage
<KRiMoRaL> _pg__, just let it load up, and in the first window of the installation process, near the top middle I would say, is the Live button.
<cr33p> hi, does somebody know why my wireless connection slowed down? it was with 420 kb/s after i changed the encryption to wpa2  but after 10 minutes it slowed down to 100kb/s
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: may as well do a proper dual boot set up,  not that difficult to do
<ParkerM> I have a problem with rhythmbox on lucid. It keeps giving an error on id3 tag demuxer and when i try to download it it says it can't be found.
<juanca> what is "internet superserver" ?
<PJAMA> Is there a Way to install Wubi with compatability mode?
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: and with one of those, if something was to ever happen where you can't just boot up into the system, you can stick the LIve CD in and access the partition from it, and get hold of any data
<_pg__> KRiMoRaL: ah. i restarted befoire that cause i expected a splash screen like always lol
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: compatabilty mode oh in WIndows you mean
<littlepenguin> !ubottu: internet superserver
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PJAMA> yea
<rafaelsoaresbr> Argh. Finally, I've installed Grub to root partition. here is the trick: sudo grub-install  --force  /dev/sdxy  2> /dev/null
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: What do you think Wubi does?
<whitecat> does anyone know how to create low bitrate screencasts like this one http://bpython-interpreter.org/screenshots/ ?
<PJAMA> Installs Ubuntu without harming windows
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: weird, well the username is ubuntu. I know that for sure
<KRiMoRaL> _pg__, yeah I was a little confused the first time I ran 10 as well like that.
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: if it goes wrong it can effect booting up Windows.
<littlepenguin> pjama the boot record is the problem..the data is untouched
<_pg__> KRiMoRaL: im so impatient some times haha
<sebsebseb> PJAMA: also no you don't use Wubi whilst also running Windows
<hdtdi> ActionParsnip,  when i write ubuntu with no pass.. the screen changes for a second and then.. again the login screen
<PJAMA> oh darn. have 2 go. bye
<sebsebseb> hrm
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: I don't see how wubi would affect windows' ability to boot.
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9193
<ahmose>  hey all, quick question on update manager....
<KRiMoRaL> Does Wubi make WindowsBootLoader not the default? Can't remember...
<juanca> when an installation of ubuntu server starts with 'not starting internet superserver...' does it mean I won't have internet access? because I don't have it
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: only problem with that, is since he had to leave so soon, and didn't fully understand me,  now he might not try Ubuntu,  Live CD, or Wubi, hrm or virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> hdtdi: try the last suggestion here
<sudo-su> i have a problem...the system give me this msj when is booting: "An error occurredd while mounting /disc
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: You think that is what it was?
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: What do you mean?
<ahmose> after a new release [like 10.04]... Should I have both the "recomended updates, and security updates checked off? or is it ok to still just have it to get security updates?
<ahmose> or does a new release NEED the recomened updates as well?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: I mean I think you focus to much on explaning what could go wrong instead of focusing on what the persons issue is
<Durf> liquidmeson>	dirf: system>admin>disk utility see if it shows up?
<Durf> no it does not
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: oh right I see
<Kaffien> is there a certain module i need to get my 3g wireless dongle to work?   It is of the huawei  brand
<KRiMoRaL> _pg__, how's it looking?
<MojoWork> so is there a somewhat painless way to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit yet?
<ActionParsnip> ahmose: yes it will need updates
<cr33p> does somebody know why my wireless connection slowed down? it was with 420 kb/s after i changed the encryption to wpa2  but after 10 minutes it slowed down to 100kb/s
<ActionParsnip> MojoWork: not without a reinstall, no
<justin22885> question:.... whats the best flash player to use with 64 bit ubuntu 10.04?
<MojoWork> or is it still bascially a "save you list of .."
<_pg__> KRiMoRaL: so far so good. thanks for that
<MojoWork> ActionParsnip: that's what i thought
<sudo-su> i have a problem...the system give me this msj when is booting: "An error occurredd while mounting /disc
<liquidmeson> durf: well assuming different usb slots don't work? open a terminal and try
<MojoWork> i mean, im sure it's possible, but probably more work than it's worth
<sudo-su> please help
<KRiMoRaL> _pg__, n/p.. glad I could help :)
<dhrosa> heya, trying to install 10.04, and the installer hangs after I choose my keyboard layout
<ahmose> thanks,  I know it will need updates.. but my question is... Usually I only have the "security updates" enables.. but, should I also enable "recomended updates" being a nnew release?
<ashi> Pici: arrrr
<Durf> try what in terminal?
<MojoWork> justin22885: there's a package that installs the 32bit adobe plugin
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<dhrosa> yes
<justin22885> that ndswrapper or something?
<MojoWork> justin22885: adobe-flashplugin
<sebsebseb> justin22885: sometimes when people uninstall Wubi, the bootloaders mess up, and then they can't boot up Windows
<MojoWork> justin22885: it uses ndiswrapper i think
<ActionParsnip> dhrosa: good. Try some boot options and/or disable unnecessary hardware in BIOS for the duration of the install
<sebsebseb> no not you justin22885
<MojoWork> justin22885: the packages makes it painless and it just works
<liquidmeson> durf: "df -h" try to find what which one your usb is ex. /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: see above, silly messed up auto complete
<juanca> when ubuntu server starts with 'not starting internet superserver...' does it mean I won't have internet access? because I don't have it
<ActionParsnip> !flash | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jordan_U> dhrosa: Is it just the installer window that seems to hang, or everything (mouse cursor etc)?
<MojoWork> justin22885: i've tried the beta 64bit build, but it doesn't work for shit
<stevewaldon> hey, can someone help me with ubuntu freezing constantly?
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | MojoWork
<ubottu> MojoWork: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ahmose> steve, try turning compiz off
<apparle> when you install that package (flashplugin-installer). a deb file is downloaded. and when the deb file is being installed, another file is downloaded. Why is it that whole thing can't come in a deb file.
<ActionParsnip> stevewaldon: does it unfreeze on its own?
<stevewaldon> no
<dhrosa> Jordan_U, the window still responds, but it makes no progress
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Bug report?
<stevewaldon> it freezes and stays that way.
<dhrosa> Jordan_U, lets me quit just fine
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: not happended to me, seen people with these kind of issues in here before though
<stevewaldon> i have to wait for my battery to die
<ahmose> do you have compiz on, steve?
<stevewaldon> i don't know what that is
<short> ** Network problem ** How do I set the DNS servers in a stable way? Setting them in the /etc/resolv.conf file gets resetted everytime I restart Ubuntu.
<liquidmeson> durf: if you can't find it, what is the highest /dev/sd(b) letter you see?
<ActionParsnip> apparle: flash is proprietary, the deb file downloads the flash from the Adobe website. I'm not sure of the legality of Ubuntu hosting the plugin
<ahmose> go into "appearance" click the visual effects tab, and check off "none"
<Jordan_U> dhrosa: Probably won't be any since 10.04 was just released, but have you tried the button to "Update the installer"?
<ActionParsnip> short: set them in your network management software
<dhrosa> Jordan_U, where's that?
<_pg__> KRiMoRaL: where were all the nice people this morning lol i practically got thrown out of #grub
<skybinary> hiyaz :)
<stevewaldon> so, does anyone have any hints?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: but I think the file is downloaded from a canonical server itself
<ActionParsnip> short: network manage has an option to use dhcp for IP address only, allowing you to set DNS servers manually
<short> ActionParnship, I selected Network Tools From System -> Preferences, but I can't see any active network connection although from ifconfig I can see one
<ahmose> Steve~ go to System/Admin/appearance.. and see if you can turn off "visual effects"
<KRiMoRaL> lol
<KRiMoRaL> _pg__, we're in here now I think n;)
<ActionParsnip> stevewaldon: can you restart X during the hang?
<short> ActionParnship, sorry Network Connections
<skybinary> i just installed lucid, v-shexy
<stevewaldon> it freezes at the load screen before.
<liquidmeson> stevewaldon: if you hold the power button down on your pc you can turn if off quicker
<Durf> It failed.
<skybinary> i wondered is there an easy way to enable my bluetooth headset ffwd/rwd controls?
<stevewaldon> i know that, but it doesn't help the freezing problem
<Durf> liquidmeson it failed
<nutshell42> hi, how do I force a higher resolution on the xorg.conf-less xorg?
<ahmose> Steve; oh, what happens when you are at the all purple screen, and hit spacebar, does that help get to the menu?
<liquidmeson> Durf: typing "df -h" in the terminal failed?
<sllide> my gamma is off i think
<nutshell42> all this "§$%&§%& offers me is 720x576
<sllide> everything is lighter then normal
<sllide> how do i change that?
<altavatar> hi. I'm having some difficulty setting up multihead with 2 sets of keyb/vid/mouse. I can start the 2nd xsession with: startx -- :1 -layout tv; but all key/mouse events go to either of the Xsessions instead of 1 set of key/mouse being assigned to each xsession. I've listed the keyb/mouse for each in the ServerLayout but that doesnt seem to have the desired effect, any ideas?
<nutshell42> and the usual tools to create a xorg.conf seem to be missing
<short> ActionParsnip, why can I see my network conf from ifconfig but not from System -> Preferences -> Network Connections?
<Jordan_U> dhrosa: Odd, I could have sworn that option existed...
<stevewaldon> well, it loads, plays the intro music and then plays is again and again and again.
<_pg__> what does my grub file need to say. I botched it with my 10.4 upgrade this morning
<stevewaldon> i can't move my mouse
<Durf> yes it failed liquidmeson
<stevewaldon> and it will just do that
<stevewaldon> forever
<liquidmeson> Durf: what did it say?
<ahmose> Can you try to download and burn the alternate CD steve?
<juanca> when ubuntu server starts with 'not starting internet superserver...' does it mean I won't have internet access? because I don't have it
<ActionParsnip> short: not sure, i use ifconfig to view connection details
<Durf> liquidmeson this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TeGvzCpq
<stevewaldon> alternate cd?
<crow> why is apt-get update having problem updating packages list? http://paste.debian.net/72214/
<justin22885> beautiful
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are the configuration files located in Ubuntu for VPN connections? I am trying to access the configuration via a Live CD on a partition that no longer boots since an upgrade. I need the IP address of my VPN connection. Can anybody help please?
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are the configuration files located in Ubuntu for VPN connections? I am trying to access the configuration via a Live CD on a partition that no longer boots since an upgrade. I need the IP address of my VPN connection. Can anybody help please?
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are the configuration files located in Ubuntu for VPN connections? I am trying to access the configuration via a Live CD on a partition that no longer boots since an upgrade. I need the IP address of my VPN connection. Can anybody help please?
<FloodBot3> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmose> yes, on the Ubuntu 10.04 homepage, [for downloads] there is an alternative CD, with just basic Ubuntu, that helps many ppl with these problems.
<short> ActionParsnip, me too, but to set DNS in a way that it stays there, you suggested to use the Network Connection tool. But I can't see any connection there. Shouldn't be there some sort of relationship between the two?
<justin22885> someone sent me a link for flash player on ubuntu.. well through that link and another i found the debian x64 bit flash player .deb, installed that and flash works beautifully
<stevewaldon> oh ok
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: if youre using vpnc, /etc/vpnc/*.conf
<Strife89> Hey there. I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897, running a relatively clean install of Lucid Lynx (10.04). I am trying to find the solutions to two problems, but the one that has my attention at the moment involves resuming from Suspend.
<stevewaldon> after i get just the basic ubuntu is it possible for me to upgrade it?
<ActionParsnip> crow: you have added a PPA incorrectly
<liquidmeson> Durf: try this "sudo mkdir /media/usbtest && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usbtest" then open that folder
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: if youre using openvpn, /etc/openvpn/client.conf
<arnpro> yes stevewaldon
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: if you use network manager to do your vpn stuff though, then i dont know
<stevewaldon> thanks, i appreciate your help
<juanca> how can i see my ip, submask, etc. in my ubuntu 10.04?
<KRiMoRaL> okie dokie artichokie's.... I'm out of here. Have a nice night :)
<crow> ActionParsnip well now i removed all ppa but still same error.. how to check ppa?
<short> ** Network problem ** Why can I see network info with ifconfig but not through System -> Preferences -> Network Connections? According to the latter, I have no network connections setup, but I'm clearly on the net, as you can see
<ahmose> yes, it will be Ubuntu 10.04, but the installer will be text based.. much easier on your system.. but it will still be Ubuntu 10.04.. just without all the "extras".. bbut you can add them later as you wish
<arnpro> juanca, ifconfig ?
<Strife89> Basically, I can put my laptop into Suspend, seemingly normally. But when I try to wake it up, the hardware powers up, but (more often than not,) I only see a blank screen - sometimes the LCD won't even turn on at all! The only way out is to power off the laptop and reboot.
<Durf> liquidmeson
<Durf> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ahmose> Many folks who cant get the LiveCD to work, have good success with the alternate CD
<SealedWithAKiss> maco, I'm using network manager.
<maco> juanca: "ip a"
<ActionParsnip> short: right click network manager -> edit connections. Click the connection and edit it there, its under IPv4 settings
<maco> SealedWithAKiss: in that case, somewhere in your homedir, likely in ~/.gconf
<Strife89> Hey there. I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897, running a relatively clean install of Lucid Lynx (10.04). I am trying to find the solutions to two problems, but the one that has my attention at the moment involves resuming from Suspend.
<Strife89> Basically, I can put my laptop into Suspend, seemingly normally. But when I try to wake it up, the hardware powers up, but (more often than not,) I only see a blank screen - sometimes the LCD won't even turn on at all! The only way out is to power off the laptop and reboot.
<liquidmeson> durf: well you could always use another pc? :p untill you get a good usb stick? go on windows and format it as fat32...
<Durf> ...liquidmeson....it does have an assignment on it, your telling me I can fail that?
<short> ActionParsnip, where do I find network manager?
<Durf> So much for LINUX HAS BETTER COMPATIBILITY OMG OPEN SOURCE.
<Arsin> I'm getting no sound in Lucid, had it in Karmic, check my ALSA config looks right, anyone know what might be wrong?
<ActionParsnip> short: in the notification area
<KaOSoFt> Anyone here versed on using LaTeX?
<ActionParsnip> Durf: if you run: sudo fdisk -l     is the partition there?
<IdleOne> KaOSoFt: #latex
<maco> Durf: ls /dev/sd*
<ahmose> thanks all, peace.....  oh by the way.. 10.04 is sooo amazing!!! thanks!
<short> ActionParsnip,  I can't see it
<maco> Durf: er do what ActionParsnip said. thats simpler
<ActionParsnip> short: press ALT+F2   type: nm-applet   press enter
<crow> ActionParsnip ok i deleted everything from sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and no prob anymore, but was there anything default?
<ActionParsnip> crow: the ppa you added was wrong
<ActionParsnip> crow: well, incorrectly added
<maco> crow: the default has everything in /etc/apt/sources.list and nothing in that directory
<KaOSoFt> IdleOne- Well, I wanted to ask if someone knew how to use the Gentium Basic font on Ubuntu, for TeX files. Nobody answered me on #latex, so I figured I might ask here as well.
<Zelozelos> im having an issue with cario, when my sys starts up it opens a maintance window b4 the dock its self starts, how can i make it stop doing that? also i always have 2 re-open the switcher which i have as an applet any ideas on what 2 do?
<Durf> ActionParsnip http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fsmgMuXc
<crow> maco thnx :)
<IdleOne> KaOSoFt: ahh ok well, I can't help with that sorry
<crow> ActionParsnip yea i know i deleted it now seems fine.
<ey_> window next
<sudo-su> please help
<sudo-su> i have a problem...the system give me this msj when is booting: "An error occurredd while mounting /disc
<liquidmeson> durf: l not 1
<ActionParsnip> Durf: do you use firefox under windows per chance?
<Strife89> Hey there. I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897, running a relatively clean install of Lucid Lynx (10.04). I am trying to find the solutions to two problems, but the one that has my attention at the moment involves resuming from Suspend.
<Strife89> Basically, I can put my laptop into Suspend, seemingly normally. But when I try to wake it up, the hardware powers up, but (more often than not,) I only see a blank screen - sometimes the LCD won't even turn on at all! The only way out is to power off the laptop and reboot.
<liquidmeson> lol
<ActionParsnip> Durf: its -l (in caps would be -L) not -1
<Durf> oh..
<Durf> ActionPaRSNIP http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/udbfrW7A
<short> ActionParsnip, nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> Strife89: log a bug. Hibernate etc is a real pain to get nice
<juanca> haw can I know my netmask?
<juanca> how*
<bert_> I had a nvidia card on lucid until yesterday... No I have to use integrated i845G. I'm unable to activate direct rendering : I see something strange in glxinfo : client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<maco> juanca: "ip a" shows it
<liquidmeson> durf: output of  "ls /dev/sd*" ?
<juanca> maco: where?
<maco> juanca: itll show your ip like this: "inet 192.168.1.124/24"  the /24 is your netmask
<bert_> client glx vendor string should not be nvidia but intel ?
<crdlb> bert_: you need to uninstall the nvidia driver
<Durf> Wait, I'll just do this on slackware..
<liquidmeson> durf: that should solve it!
<ActionParsnip> Durf: there is no /dev/sdb disk there, only your system drive /dev/sda and its partitions, this is why you are getting the error regarding /dev/sdb1, it doesn't exist
<maco> juanca: /24 = 255.255.255.0 if youre not used to that notation
<minimec> Strife89: How big is you swap space. Has it the same size as your RAM? Otherwise you may have not enough swap fo suspend. That might give you the errors.
<ActionParsnip> short: what app do you use to configure your connection?
<juanca> maco: I'm not... what /29 means?
<akios> good night @ everyone :)
<puncherbick> I'm looking for a way to grab images from my webcam using fswebcam or vgrabbj, but I can't get it to save images with progressive filenames. Is there a script that can choose the right sequential number to pass it as an argument for the filename?
<maco> juanca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR
<bert_> crdlb, trying
<short> ActionParsnip, the connection got automatically configured when I installed the system
<ActionParsnip> juanca: means there can be more networks with fewer end nodes
<chrispche> I'm about to f'ing throw this thing. Ubuntu 10.04 is really pissing me off. Skype will not work I have tried so hard, installing esound. Messing around with mixers. All I want to do is talk to my kids daily in South Africa. I never had any of this shite on 9.10.
<Strife89> minimec: RAM: 3.7GiB. Swap: 4.2GiB.
<sebsebseb> chrispche: ok
<stevewaldon> i installed the 32 bit version of ubuntu and i have a 64 bit processor. Could that be why it keeps freezing?
<maco> chrispche: please watch your language.
<bert_> crdlb, thanks !
<SealedWithAKiss> chrispche, I'm sick to death of 10.04 too - my PC wont boot after upgrading.
<chrispche> Anyone have any last minute suggestions before I chuck ubuntu off a very large cliff.
<ActionParsnip> short: ok, what is the output of: head -n 1 /etc/resolv.conf
<sebsebseb> chrispche: watch the language, and feel free to downgrade to 9.10 if you want, you have until  end of April next year, for support
<minimec> Strife89: So that's not the problem.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: What happens when you try to boot?
<Kaffien> is there a certain 3g modem  driver i need to load or something?
<ActionParsnip> stevewaldon: it should be ok but wort exploring
<chrispche> I wan't 10.04 to work really.
<ActionParsnip> *worth
<Kaffien> for some reason ubuntu lucid won't find my 3g wireless dongle
<sebsebseb> chrispche: why?
<stevewaldon> alright, thanks.
<Kaffien> it is able to load the built in usb chip but not the modem
<chrispche> I like the new format.
<short> ActionParnsip, that is (now since I changed it) nameserver 87.194.255.154
<sebsebseb> chrispche: the new format, do you mean the themes or?
<ActionParsnip> Kaffien: run: lsusb    websearch for the 8 character ID you are given whih relates to the device
<|Trend|> q: can you prepare a usb key with ubuntu install files from a windows machine
<short> And there is a second line ending in 155
<Kaffien> oky doke
<zamba> has anyone set up openldap as a proxy for active directory and can tell me if it's possible to set up a different set of external/public users that should be used by the proxy clients?
<ActionParsnip> short: what does it say beofre you change it?
<maco> juanca: ifconfig uses the notation you're used to
<liquidmeson> kaffien: google ubuntu, and your 3g card
<bert_> no way to bypass this Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected  (compiz)
<bert_> ?
<chrispche> Themes updated software everything. It's all running perfectly except for Skype.
<sebsebseb> chrispche: right well
<chrispche> It's vital to me it's my only contact with my kids in SA I'm in the UK.
<short> ActionParsnip, I think it was 87.194.0.55 or something like that
<ActionParsnip> |Trend|: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<sebsebseb> chrispche: you can have those themes in 9.10 as well,  plus you can get later versions of packages using ppa's for example
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I'm already <-> close to re-installing. I just gotta hit install. Since you've asked I'll let you see what you can do. The PC boots up and peforms POST as normal, and then a cursor appears in the upper left corner, no GRUB menu is displayed, and then my monitor says 'No input' and goes into standby. Blank. Nothing. Occasionally when I press random keys the whole things reboots, and then just goes blank again. I don't k
<SealedWithAKiss> now what's wrogn.
<|Trend|> ActionParsnip, thank you kindly
<ActionParsnip> short: so it never says: generated by network manager
<sebsebseb> chrispche: as for Skype yes,  it can be rather annoying at times to set up
<short> ActionParsnip, no
<sebsebseb> chrispche: and not that much can be done about that, since it's closed source software
<hmw> chrispche: make sure to torture it thoroughly before throwing it. Perhaps you might consider my method: throw it out the window, go down to the street, collect the rest, walk up again and repeat until only dust is left over :P just try to stay calm. Ubuntu can be very annoying sometimes. One gets used to it over time. Always remember, you get what you paid for.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Try holding shift during boot and choose the recovery mode option from the grub menu.
<noob43> hola
<ActionParsnip> short: ok, thats quite weird then
<edugonch> Hello, I want to advice a bug in OppenOffice
<chrispche> So in other words no body knows.
<short> ActionParsnip, how could I fix this issue?
<DarkStar1> Is there a way to reduce Icon size?
<maco> chrispche: i have to go do in-person tech support now, but if youre going to be online later, #ubuntu-audio-help might be useful
<edugonch> Every time I copy a text with 4 or more lines the program close
<ActionParsnip> short: usually network manager autofills that out, and you can stop it
<DarkStar1> I'm in Lucid btw
<liquidmeson> chrispche: try reinstalling skyp, http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: right click it and select stretch icon, make it smaller
<sebsebseb> maco: oh there's a channel for audio issues?
<maco> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> maco: in person tech support, sounds good, have fun
<short> ActionParsnip, how can I see if network manager has got issues (or re-install it)?
<noob43> who can help me i cant install ubuntu themes
<chrispche> maco: Thanks. Is there a support number in the UK I could ring? I don't mind paying for it. Skype is very very important.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, it's not the monitor as I have checked it with another one. One thing worth noting, after the upgrade Synaptic wouldn't work so I used a fix that I saw online which (I think) involved removing xorg-driver-fglrx. It was after that reboot (the second reboot since the upgrade) that my problem started.
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Cheers dude
<hmw> chrispche: what is your problem? Skype not working properly?
<Zelozelos> my cairo-dock is starting with the -m option, but its not in the startup, whats going on-how do i stop it?
<maco> sebsebseb: its not official, but daniel (the audio dude) is in there all the time
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, so you say press and hold shift? Anything else before I take the system down? (Using Live CD)
<chrispche> My mic is not picking up my voice even in sound
<noob43> who can help me i cant install ubuntu themes
<maco> chrispche: canonical sells support contracts, yeah
<hmw> ah. very annoying indeed
<sebsebseb> maco: oh I guess more peole should know about it then, since the amount of audio issues we get in here
<radhika> Hi, Can anybody tell me how to disable my internal dvd drive.. I want to boot with my external one, but the bios recognizes the internal one
<levita> n
<ActionParsnip> short: sudo apt-get --reinstall install network-manager-gnome
<radhika> it used to recognize it earlier,
<levita> oi
<maco> chrispche: i dont know if they would support skype though
<liquidmeson> http://forum.skype.com/topic/601211-kubuntu-10-04-and-pulse-audio/
<short> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll give it a try
<chrispche> It's not a skype problem is f'ing pulseaudio not picking up my voice from the mic.
<ActionParsnip> radhika: disable the controller in bios (assuming no other devices are attatched to the same controller
<sebsebseb> chrispche: oh pulse audio issuss ah yes
<maco> sebsebseb: it's not a well-staffed channel
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: If you removed fglrx without fixing (or simply removing) your xorg.conf that might explain some of the problem.
<IdleOne> chrispche: you were already asked once to watch the language. Please keep it family friendly
<maco> and fwiw, i use skype with pulseaudio without a problem
<chrispche> Technically I'm not swearing.
<ActionParsnip> maco: me too :)
<skiwithpete> hi guys
<maco> chrispche:  obfuscated swearing counts
<radhika> ActionParsnip, I tried that, I couldn't figure out how to, there is nothing in the bios, I am running dell xps m1530 a12
<chrispche> The frustration. I'm prepared to pay for support to fix this.
<skiwithpete> I'm in 8.04 and I can't get it to see the 10.04 upgrade
<noob43>  i cant install ubuntu themes
<Zelozelos> is there a way to delay a start up item?
<maco> sebsebseb: daniel and a few people that pop in and out
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, would recovery mode resolve that problem? Also if I removed xorg.conf now would that resolve the problem?
<ActionParsnip> radhika: in the drive list, press enter on it and select none. It will be ignored
<noob43>  i cant install ubuntu themes
<skiwithpete> I'm in update manager,
<skiwithpete> it doesn't show up
<hmw> chrispche: i had some computers, that wouldnt work with newer versions of ubuntu. In one case, the latest working (related to sound) is jaunty. Try some older live cds perhaps. Also: I often saw people getting sound working by deinstalling pulse.
<radhika> ActionParsnip, there is no drive list in the bios
<theGman> Well, after an all-nighter and 5 reinstalls of the 9.10 live cd I've finally got 10.04 /upgraded/installed..:P
<skiwithpete> I went to software sources and it is set to LTS
<ActionParsnip> noob43: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/177/eyecandy-themes-for-ubuntu-download-via-launchpad-ppa-repo-and-be-safe
<maco> chrispche: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=31_32
<Siantoine> Bye all
<ActionParsnip> radhika: weird, very suprised
<Purpley> Is there a list of supported wifi cards and what is and what isnt on them for ubuntu 10.04?
<Anorion|T61> where would I find the .config file for the binary kernel that comes with lucid?
<ActionParsnip> noob43: those themes are sweeet
<cached> How do i start the C shell?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Purpley
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Try removing (or renaming, so you can restore if needed) your xorg.conf, if things don't work after that see if recovery mode functions.
<ubottu> Purpley: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<skiwithpete> and I went in through terminal to check "release-upgrades"
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: its more the chip used you should worry about
<skiwithpete> can anyone help me to upgrade?
<cached> how to start the sea shell
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, okay then I'll be back.
<ubuntu___> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<noob43> ty ActionParsnip
<ubuntu___> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged..
<ubuntu___> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use --force.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: A bad xorg.conf wouldn't explain the lack of a splash image during early boot though
<FloodBot3> ubuntu___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kaffien> thanks whoever suggested the lsusb .. managed to get mode switch to switch from   usb storage to tty
<Kaffien> awesome now i have internets throughout my move!
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, where is xorg.conf located?
<Purpley> ActionParsnip: I know, I can connect to WEP 64 and WEP 128 bit wireless networks buy I can't connect to my WPA2 network which is very frustrating
<chrispche> Is this a reported bug?
<ani__> tvtime >  videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video1: No such file or directory
<prettyhatem> Hey guys question for anyone that can help.  I am running 9.10 and have nvidia 1.85 drivers installed.  But I wanted to update to the latest 1.95....  I cant seem to find a guide that shows how to update to the lastest nvidia drivers.  Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: /etc/X11/
<skiwithpete> can someone help me to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: sounds like you need a new one, or use wep
<skiwithpete> please
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> !upgrade | skiwithpete
<DarkStar1> SealedWithAKiss: Your problem still perstists?
<|tpocra|> I am still having this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/527401
<hmw> Kaffien: wifi suddenly decided to work?
<|tpocra|> GRUB2 cannot install on RAID-1 device
<ani__> how to correct that                videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video1: No such file or directory
<skiwithpete> yes, but I've followed those instructions...
<hmw> Kaffien: wifi suddenly decided to work because you moved the computer?
<cached> How do I start the C shell from the terminal window?
<professional-are> hello, what is the command for finding the location of an installed program??? i forgot it i think it was like "where skype" or something someone please
<Purpley> ActionParsnip: In vista and xp it can connect so my card supports it and Id really rather not sacrifice security for convience
<skiwithpete> they aren't working because it isn't listing in update manager!
<malegria> hi everyone
<theGman> Oddly, I have two usb wifi adapters...one is a linksys wusb100 and the other is a netgear wn111v2, the wusb100 I was able to get to work but very weak even with a signal booster, but the netgear worked right off and has great signal...anyone know why?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<|tpocra|> I have grub-pc and grub-common version 1.98-1ubuntu5, and the bug report CLAIMS to have fixed this back in GRUB2 version 1.98-1ubuntu2
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: you can get more security using extra options for your wifi
<SealedWithAKiss> DarkStar1, yeah I haven't reinstalled yet.
<|tpocra|> why is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/527401    still around?
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, update is not showing in update manager
<radhika> ActionParsnip, I had got it to boot through my external dvd drive, but that was after I had disabled the interal one through windows, but now I don't have an internal one, so was wondering if the disabling can be done through ubuntu
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, same thing I just wrote to erUSUL
<|tpocra|> I can't install GRUB2 to my /dev/md0 because it says "no mapping exists for 'md0'
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: maybe if you choose a different mirror ?
<hmw> |tpocra|: because you did not yet repair the program. as nobody else has. sadly this happens quite often.
<malegria> my laptop has the intel GMA 4500MHD (very common) graphics chipset. It used to work fine under karmic (compiz, games, etc.) but now desktop effects don't work at all and even quadrapassel (!!) runs very slowly
<|Trend|> ActionParsnip, im actually just trying to find out how to get the install files onto the usb key from a windows machine
<cached> How do I start the C shell from the terminal window? pls
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Ok, that's normal then. Is the liveCD you are using 10.04 or 9.10?
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, I'll try that
<|tpocra|> hmw: "Repair the program"?
<|tpocra|> Did you read the bug report?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, it's 9.10
<malegria> professional-are, whereis
<|tpocra|> It was supposedly fixed 3 vrersions ago
<Jordan_U> cached: "csh"
<prettyhatem> anyone have any experience updating nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<cached> ty jordan_u
<erUSUL> cached: you want to change your default shell (bash ) to cshell ?
<altavatar> hi. I'm having some difficulty setting up multihead with 2 sets of keyb/vid/mouse. I can start the 2nd xsession with: startx -- :1 -layout tv; but all key/mouse events go to either of the Xsessions instead of 1 set of key/mouse being assigned to each xsession. I've listed the keyb/mouse for each in the ServerLayout but that doesnt seem to have the desired effect, any ideas?
<Purpley> Yes I know like mac filters etc. But id rather just configure it
<Jordan_U> cached: You're welcome.
<Zelozelos> how do i enter a command after sleep with a modifier such as "sleep 10" then cairo-dock -o" ?
<noob43> cya and ty for the support :D
<cached> know were are doing echo's
<chrispche> I have lost my volume control in gnome. Do you know how to get it back?
<erUSUL> Zelozelos: sleep 10 && cairo-dock -o
<malegria> help anyone?
<ani__> videoinput: Cannot open capture device /dev/video1: No such file or directory>  help plzz
<chrispche> Also wobbly windows is not working in the desktop. As I reset Gnome
<professional-are> what is the command to find where something is installed??
<hmw> |tpocra|: i didnt look at the bug report, but there are quite a lot of bugs insanly long not repaired. This is due to open source. It is our obligation to repair it. So, go and fix the prob ;-) Btw. I cant open the link you pasted
<erUSUL> professional-are: dpkg -L packagename
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, still no luck!
<Zelozelos> ty erUSUL
<jhaig> Since upgrading to 10.04 I have found that thunderbird segfaults.  Has anyone else seen this, or can anyone suggest a solution?  Thanks.
<professional-are> malegria,  thank you very much
<juanca> how can i see if I have internet if I don't have any web browser installed?
<|tpocra|> hmw: Dude, you are ignorant as hell.  Don't respond to questions with vague, useless garbage about how I need to "repair the program"
<Purpley> ActionParsnip: I figured it out, My wifi card's driver doesnt support WPA2 I guess i have to use ndis2wrapper
<blendmaster1024> i set up camp on 9.04, installing many source packages and many non-ubuntu debian packages. should i upgrade to 10.04, or is it a bad idea?
<|tpocra|> It doesn't sound like you know what I am talking about so sshh
<professional-are> erUSUL,  not that it was whereis thanks though
<professional-are> bye
<ActionParsnip> Purpley: if it allows wpa then cool
<hmw> |tpocra|: dont ask "why is that bug not repaired" in a support channel. I try to be helpful, though. I still cant open the link, please check and repaste it.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: It will help diagnosing to know if rescue mode gets you to the rescue menu or if it also gets you the same "no input" problem.
<Purpley> ActionParsnip: It should
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, okay then I'll take the system down now. Be back as soon as....
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: :/ in the doftware sources program go to the third tab at the bottom what is choosed in dsitribution upgrades ? maybe you have never there ?
<ActionParsnip> |Trend|: didnt i give you a guide, theres an app you throw the ISO at and it gets put on the usb
<Anorion|T61> okay, I am trying to recompile the kernel, and when I do 'make menuconfig', it says that ncurses is not installed. Obviously, it is installed, as bash is working properly. Any ideas?
<vick> Hello, i am using ubuntu, and i have an external hard disk that might have a hardware failure/error, is there anyway to know the extent of the damage or to try to recover as much stuff as possible from it ?
<ActionParsnip> |Trend|: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<steaminc> my wireless isnt working can somebody help me?
<MrPancake> !menuconfig
<MrPancake> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, 3rd tab over at the bottom - Long Term Support Releases only
<ActionParsnip> vick: fsck may help, why do you not have the stuff backed up?
<erUSUL> !undelete | vick
<ubottu> vick: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: :/
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: if you choose normal ?
<Strife89> !suspend
<ActionParsnip> steaminc: run: sudo lshw -C network    websearch for the product line for the wifi device to find guides
<MrPancake> Anorion|T61: ncurses isn't a prereq for bash last I checked.
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, I tried normal and it wants to update me to 8.10
<vick> The filesystem of the external hard disk is not ext3, it is ntfs or fat*|
<Anorion|T61> thanks
<erUSUL> vick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ActionParsnip> vick: restore from backup is the obvios call. You can use foremost if the data is lost. If you use foremost get a backup regime
<erUSUL> vick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Data%20Recovery%20from%20damaged%20filesystem%20or%20drive
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, is there a way to force the upgrade?
<tommy^m> great job on 10.04 guys, im loving it
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: grab the alternate ISO and upgrade with that
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: do-release-upgrade ? sudo update-manager -f ?
<hmw> |tpocra|: sorry my bad, FireFox tried to download updates and asked me if it shall do, but the window was invisible, thus causing an error in Pidgin. Cheking...
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, unfortunately no working CD-rom in this computer
<blendmaster1024> i set up camp on 9.04, installing many source packages and many non-ubuntu debian packages. should i upgrade to 10.04, or is it a bad idea?
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: sorry sudo update-manager -c
<ActionParsnip> skiwithpete: not necessary, you can mount the iso on the HDD :)
<|Trend|> ActionParsnip, missed the link to the application first time around, again thank you
<skiwithpete> ActionParsnip, might try that, just let me go one more with erUSUL
<erUSUL> skiwithpete: also what ActionParsnip i saying. alternate cd has a script to do the release upgrade
<ActionParsnip> |Trend|: np dude
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, ok, lemme download that
<qwd> When I paste 0.00 or 0.67 it removes the 0. and makes it 0 and 67, how can I make it stop deleting stuff?
<pardus> pardus kde 4.4.3
<qwd> sorry, I'm talking about Gnumeric, that's what I get for changing the sentence and not proofreading :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I receive the same 'No signal' from my monitor.
<hmw> qwd: where are you pasting that?
<Jordan_U> |tpocra|: Just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", or grub-install to the members of your raid array (/dev/sda /dev/sdb) rather than md0.
<hmw> ah
<|tpocra|> Jordan_U: It can't read the filesystem on sda or sdb
<hmw> qwd: perhaps it is a locale issue? try 0,00 (comma) instead of using a dot
<|tpocra|> they are clearly Linux RAID MD devices though, anything else can tell
<|tpocra|> it can even mount them
<|tpocra|> reconfiguring and reinstalling always shows the same errors
<mickster04> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<|tpocra|> "no mapping for 'md0'
<qwd> hmw: I'd never have thought of that! Thanks!
<Jordan_U> |tpocra|: What mdraid metadata version? grub2 only currently supports 0.9
<|tpocra|> Right, how can I check again?
<|tpocra|> blocks super 1.1
<Jordan_U> |tpocra|: That's the problem then.
<|tpocra|> Jordan_U: Is that it though?
<|tpocra|> I have 1.1?
<|tpocra|> I did cat /proc/mdstat
<Jordan_U> |tpocra|: Yes, that's it.
<cr33p> hi, does somebody know what could slow my wifi connection? ipv6 disabled. connection is at ~100kb/s when it should be at 400kb/s
<|tpocra|> Jordan_U: will GRUB 1 work with it?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I receive the same 'No signal' from my monitor.
<steaminc> i cant get my wirelss conection to wark any help?
<brianherman> steaminc: What is the problem are you using a laptop?
<aaroncampbell__> I just installed 10.04, is there a good guide for setting up compiz (cube effect, etc)?
<steaminc> yea im using a laptop
<brianherman> steaminc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide?action=show&redirect=WirelessTroubleshootingGuide
<Iowahc> hy there. I have a file on my external harddrive. when trying to delete it, or lsing the dir i get a input/output error, rest of hdd is fine
<Iowahc> any suggestions?
<intok> Anyone know P4 era intel graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<mickster04> Iowahc: can yoiu cd into it?
<steaminc> tthaks ill try waht u said
<BlueEagle> Iowahc: unmount and fsck the drive. Which filesystem is the partition in question?
<brianherman> aaroncampbell__:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<FreeAtMind> some one using granola ( http://grano.la/ ) ex Micromiser.. are that app a really benefit?
<qwd> Can someone suggest a program that's newbie friendly for creating graphs and stuff? I have some numbers I want to make into pretty graphs
<BlueEagle> qwd: open office does have a spread sheet with nice graphing functions.
<brianherman> qwd: you could try the programming language R or GNUPlot
<mickster04> qwd excel
<mickster04> ?
<qwd> BlueEagle: brianherman: thanks
<brianherman> qwd:http://www.r-project.org/
<qwd> mickster04: I'm not on windows? :)
<ActionParsnip> FreeAtMind: looks interesting
<mickster04> qwd: good point, yeah openoffice
<cr33p> hi, does somebody know what could slow my wifi connection? ipv6 disabled. connection is at ~100kb/s when it should be at 400kb/s
<Iowahc> mickster04: the directory the file is in can be cded
<Iowahc> BlueEagle: its ntfs
<FreeAtMind>  ActionParsnip: but i really never measure the diference
<Stevinko> can anyone tell me how to check if power saving is working with ATI  FGLRX driver ?
<brianherman> cr33p: do you have a wireless G network adapter connecting to a N router?
<BlueEagle> Iowahc: Then I would really, really suggest you run a scandisk from a windows box.
<Mandrew> anyone up for the challenge with helping me fix the bluetooth tethering with an iphone problem i have :P
<brianherman> Iowahc: ntfsfix
<ricko> hi im getting an error saying i dont have privilages to start synaptic even after i enter root pass
<brianherman> Iowahc: http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsfix.8.html
<winXPuser> Mandrew, sure, just provide the specific issue, what you did, what errors you ger
<winXPuser> get
<Mandrew> im a total newbie so go slow with me :P
<hmw> ricko: are you sure, it is about missing privileges? Perhaps you already have software center or synaptics open? this would block aptitude
<ricko> nope im sure
<mickster04> ricko: is your user in the sudoers file?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I receive the same 'No signal' from my monitor.
<hmw> ricko: please pastebin the output - pastebin.com
<ricko> im logged as deffrent user but i put the root pass to open synaptic it wont let me
<Mandrew> winXPuser when i do a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 i can tether with the iphone but if the screen saver activates or log out or restart it just doesnt what to work
<ricko> im using gui
<unspin> has anyone had any luck (network) tethering an iphone to a Ubuntu 10.04 machine (either bluetooth or usb)?
<mickster04> ricko: if the user isnt in the sudoers file they can't get sudo access
<BlueEagle> ricko: Are you sure that you're recieving an error about not having privileges and not an error that some file is already in use?
<Grizmawe> ricko, root password is not used in ubuntu by default. each user you wish to use synaptics or other root programs must be in the sudo file
<winXPuser> Mandrew, what does 'tether' stand for in this context?
<cached> So is an alias pretty much just binding a command?
<ricko> yes its privilages
<Mandrew> unspin i have a article from the magazine linux user that you might get something out
<ricko> i open synaptic it asks me for pass
<unspin> i've been playing with it all afternoon
<hmw> ricko: is it a user, you added yourself?
<BlueEagle> winXPuser: You teather a phone to a machine (typically a laptop) with a cable and then use the phone as a modem to access the internet.
<Paul_C> ricko, put in your password, not root's
<Mandrew> winXPuser it stands for using the iphone as a modem
<mickster04> ricko: use the cli and it may give you more info
<winXPuser> Mandrew, okay, re-install the iphone driver?
<unspin> after plugging in the USB cable the network connection is created and i can access the iphone through its default ip (192.168.20.1)
<unspin> but it doesn't respond to DHCP requests
<unspin> and manually setting the iphone ip address as the default gateway doesn't fly
<ricko> its a user i added and i used its pass whats cli
<Mandrew> winXPuser i dont know if i have one and if i do i have no clue how to do that
<unspin> tethering is enabled on the iphone and the blue tethering bar comes up when i plug it in
<mickster04> ricko: command line interfacec, terminal
<unspin> so i'm not sure whats going on
<unspin> works on my mac
<hmw> !sudo | ricko
<ubottu> ricko: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mandrew> unspin here is the link to my dropbox http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/Linux%20user%20issue%2086/Linux%20user%20issue%2086%20how%20to%20tether%20your%20iphone.pdf
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Try adding "modeset=0" to the kernel parameters from the grub menu.
<unspin> i'll check it out
<hmw> ricko: CLI is "command line interpreter" aka terminal
<wubba> i did an upgrade  and now i have box up asking me to install grub - what device do I choose?
<preston_> Hi, I'm kind of a newb. I just upgraded to lucid lynx and in the process it recommended that I upgrade grub as well. I didn't go through with it at the time because it said it was something like a 500GB dl. How can I update it now?
<kip> Is there any way to bind my "change worstation" shortcuts to my mouse wheel?
<Mandrew> unspin if you get anything useful from it please help me ;)
<mickster04> preston_: that wasnt 500GB
<radhika> Hi, I still haven't been able to figure out how to disable my internal dvd drive, any suggestions?
<mickster04> kip: yes, compiz config i think will help you
<mickster04> radhika: unmount it?
<preston_> mickster04: oh, I must have read something wrong. How can I update it now though?
<mickster04> radhika: disconnect it
<hmw> ricko: i am sorry, but the link i sent you through ubottu seems not to apply to your situation. You need to actually add the user to sudoers. I am looking for a tutorial...
<mickster04> preston_: go to system>admin>update?
<kip> mickster04: Thanks, the standard GNOME menu wasn't much help
<Grizmawe> ricko, you will need to add them to the admin group - As an already admin user, launch the users program (System -> Administration -> Users and groups). Find the user you want to be admin level and click advanced settings. Go to user privileges tab and make sure the "administer the system" option is ticked
<preston_> mickster04: It doesn't come up there
<hmw> ricko: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162867
<mickster04> preston_: humm.can u opena a terminal
<radhika> Hi, I still haven't been able to figure out how to disable my internal dvd drive, any suggestions?
<radhika> mickster04, I tried, it says unmount: command not found and Its an internal one, I can't disconnect it unless I open up the laptop
<preston_> mickster04: It's open, now what do I do?
<wubba> preston_, if you read I think it says your boot drive
<preston_> wubba: if I read what though?
<mickster04> preston_: sudo apt-get update
<Mandrew> is this a valid command $ sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart     ?
<wubba> the help button on the grub pc install
<fosco_> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<mickster04> Mandrew: if that doesnt work try sudo service blue[tab] restart
<preston_> mickster04: nothing new came up
<mickster04> preston_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mandrew> ok tnx
<ricko> i get this error when i do sudo ricko ricko is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<mickster04> ricko: yeah you need to add the user ricko to the sudoers list
<hmw> radhika: perjaps your BIOS allows to disable the drive, but i doubt it. I would disconnect the data cable (dont bother to remove power, since you will be connecting the drive again). I doubt, that disabling the internal drive will help, usually that is not neccessary. Perhaps you bios cant boot from USB
<preston_> mickster04: again, nothing happened
<mickster04> preston_: then u must be up to date
<mickster04> preston_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<VCoolio> radhika: it's umount not unmount
<preston_> mickster04: nothing again..so if I have the latest version, why did the upgrade installer ask me to update it?
<W4rL0cK> any Brazilian?
<mickster04> preston_: mayb u did update?
<mickster04> preston_: iunno!
<fosco_> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<VCoolio> !br | W4rL0cK
<ubottu> W4rL0cK: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<radhika> hmw, When I was running windows earlier, I had disabled the drive through device manager and then the bios recognized my usb dvd drive as bootable cd/dvd/.. if I don't disable it it recognizes my internal one which does not work, there is no option in the bios to disable it
<W4rL0cK> oh thnx
<radhika> VCoolio, umount: /dev/sr0: not mounted
<hmw> radhika: in this case, disconnectin shuold do the trick, too. I have no idea, how a device manager in windows could do that.
<radhika> hmw, any ideas on how to disconnect it in my laptop, its a dell xps m1530, would I have to open it up/>?
<Markive> Hi Helpers, Is there such app availible to crack wep wpa and wpa2 on ubuntu?
<FluffyMaster> Hey guys
<mickster04> Markive: ot
<mickster04> !ot | Markive
<ubottu> Markive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kip> radhika: Yes, you would have to open it up and manually disconnect the HDD
<Mandrew> mandrew@mandrews-msi-netbook:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<Mandrew> sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<Mandrew>  something wrong with the command?
<mickster04> Mandrew: sudo service bl[tab] restart
<FluffyMaster> I am getting the "No root file system is defined" when I installed netbook edition with wubi.  Has anyone found out a way to fix this
<radhika> kip, there has to be another solution! If it could work through windows, there has to be a way in linux!
<mickster04> radhika: all windows does is uninstall it.i reinstalls it when you reboot
<kip> radhika: What about you change your boot order setting in your BIOS?
<user__> how can I find text in files within a directory tree?
<mickster04> radhika: i dyunno if u can do that in *buntu
<ChrisC_> Hi sorry for the swearing earlier, I've calmed down now. Just taken a Valium.
<th1_> minimec, hehe after some messing around, I did get imwheel to work :) thanks.. it needed -b option to remap all the buttons
<ChrisC_> Now...
<zakmc> Im starting to feel like a moron here, where do I enter the neccessary info to browse windows shares in 10.4 netbook?
<minimec> th1_: Nice ;)
<radhika> kip, in the boot order, I want to use my external dvd drive, but that is only possible if the internal one is disabled
<VCoolio> user__: grep
<ChrisC_> How do I get the volume control back in the top taskbar as when I was uninstalling and reinstalling pulseaudio I lost it.
<radhika> kip, on another note, can I use my usb external hdd to boot and still retain the data it contains?
<hmw> mickster04: i doubt one can do that in windows... the device manager does not reconfigure the bios, afaik#
<FluffyMaster> I am getting the "No root file system is defined" when I try to boot into ubuntu that i just installed in wubi.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> radhika: I've never heard of a BIOS based computer that allowed you to change settings like that from within an OS.
<LjL> mickster04: that wasn't OT, by the way
<kn100> what port does vnc use?
<user__> does grep work recursive in several subfolders? or do I need 'find'
<MrPancake> 5900 and 5800
<kip> radhika: I almost always boot from an internal, but I don't see why it wouldnt be possible as long as you properly install ubuntu to the external
<mickster04> hmw:well it works in windows doesnt it?
<radhika> Jordan_U, I searched many options to boot from external dvd, but simply disabling it from the OS worked, I guess its some kind of a bad hack, but it solved my problem
<mickster04> LjL: what?
<ChrisC_> Anyone? I'm really trying here I don't want to re-install Ubuntu 10.04 as I want to learn to fix things without re-installing just to get things back to how they were.
<hmw> mickster04: he claims so. but i doubt it. never saw any computer who could do that with windows
<mickster04> hmw: well i dunno quite what he has done, but a reboot should re-notice whatever he did in device manager
<LjL> mickster04: the wep cracking request. he was asking if there was software in ubuntu to do that. there is, can be found with "apt-cache search crack wep". no need to refer to #ubuntu-offtopic in such cases
<radhika> kip, No, I mean I want to install windows as dual boot, but since I can't work boot with cd in my external dvd drive, is it possiblle to do that through external hdd, but retain the current data in external hdd i.e. have it boot with windows installation and retain my back up of other files
<mickster04> LjL: cracking is illegal? is it not
<short> ** Network help ** Hi I can't see any network manager application. When I launch NetworkConnections it shows no networks but I'm connected.
<LjL> mickster04: uh, not necessarily. otherwise, why would such tools be in ubuntu?
<skiwithpete> erUSUL,
<LjL> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (lucid), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Loshki> user__: grep has a -r option to recurse. I've never tried it...
<hmw> cracking is illegal in _some_ countries, but not in mine. Am I forbidden to talk about this here?
<VCoolio> user__: grep -R is recursive, I don't think find looks in files, it looks for files
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, I have downloaded the alternate install CD.  I mount it according to the instructions... and nothing happens!!!!
<FluffyMaster> can anyone help me with an issue with a wubi install??
<mickster04> hmw: lol i guess not, depends where the servers are
<Jordan_U> radhika: If you are asking if you can install a bootloader to your external drive without loosing the files on it, the answer is yes.
<Mandrew> how do i do this?       edit/etc/default/bluetooth
<radhika> Jordan_U, thanks
<altavatar> Anyone have any luck witha multiseat setup with 10.04? Everything online is for the old GDM in 9.10
<mickster04> !ask | FluffyMaster
<ubottu> FluffyMaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, the volume icon is provided by the indicator applet. Right click on the panel and choose "add to panel" then select the "indicator applet"
<mickster04> hmw: i meant i guess so
<skiwithpete> erUSUL, it does not load, or run a script, it just sits on my desktop, doing nothing!!!
<kip> radhika: Sorry, but I really don't know. I have never used windows on a personal computer.
<Loshki> VCoolio: you *can* combine find, xargs and grep to look thru files recursively, it's a traditional solution....
<hmw> Mandrew: type into the terminal:   gksudo gedit /etc/default/whatever
<melomane> i can't connect to DSL through network manager in ubuntu 10.04? Does the problem still exist  in 10.04?
<user__> ok, just found the -R option in the manpage of grep; I will try; thanks to all !
<radhika> kip, no problem, Jordan_U answered the question
<toyman61> Lucid Lynx: Trying to get D-Link DWA-140 wireless adapter to work in 802.11n-mode. After installation it works in 802.11g-mode. Tried to compile and install from source from Ratek, but I'm a bit confused. The README-file talks about the 'ra0'-device, but on my version the device name is "wlan0". How do I solve this ?
<apparle> skiwithpete: what are you trying to do
<Mandrew> thanks hmw
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: Yes how do you select the sound?
<skiwithpete> apparle, I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04.3 to 10.04
<zakmc> Where do I enter the neccessary info to browse windows shares (Workgroup comes to mind) using 10.4 netbook?
<FluffyMaster> When i select "Ubuntu Netbook" from the windows bootloader(installed with wubi) i get an error that says "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu"  How do I fix this?
<skiwithpete> apparle, I can't see the upgrade through the update-manager
<apparle> skiwithpete: so where does windows come in
<kip> radhika: good to hear, sorry i wasnt more of a help
<skiwithpete> apparle, I don't have windowws
<Jordan_U> radhika: Mount the external, let's say to "/mnt" and run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb" Where your flash drive is /dev/sdb (be sure to check that you have the correct device before installing)
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, there is no GRUB menu displayed whatsoever.
<apparle> erUSUL: what did you suggest him to do?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Even when you hold shift?
<melomane> no idea about ubuntu 10.04 network manager DSL?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, even when I hold shift.
<jthing> My web browser doesn't see Java..
<skiwithpete> apparle, I can't see the upgrade, so erUSUL suggested I download the alternateinstall CD
<skiwithpete> apparle, which I did.
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, what do you mean "select the sound"? do you have the icon? do you mean the sound source? go to sound preferences in the volume icon and select the card from the hardware tab
<radhika> Jordan_U, thanks, got it
<skiwithpete> apparle, and I mount it according to the instructions on the site, but it does not pop-up offering me to upgrade with the script
<apparle> skiwithpete: just a min...I'll get back to you
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Interesting, do you have more than one hard drive? Any other OS's installed?
<Jordan_U> radhika: You're welcome.
<Mandrew>  gksudo gedit /etc/default/bluetooth is an empty document do i have a big problem?
<skiwithpete> apparle, it does nothing
<short> Can somebody help with network issues pls?
<hmw> skiwithpete -c     shuld show dist-upgrades
<hmw> skiwithpete update-manager -c     shuld show dist-upgrades
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I have Windows Vista installed, however that's also unusable because of an update loop.
<Grizmawe> jthing, if you havent done so yet you need to install the JRE: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: "update loop"?
<skiwithpete> hmw, it does not show the upgrade
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: There is no volume icon up in that area that's the problem I want it back. I was uninstalling pulseaudio and installing esound to see if I could get my voice recorded or picked up the computer. I know it's not my hardware as everything worked fine 9.10. Also I'm using 64bit if that makes any difference.
<FluffyMaster> When i select "Ubuntu Netbook" from the windows bootloader(installed with wubi) i get an error that says "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu"  How do I fix this?
<jthing> Grizmawe, I have, but The browser(s) don't see it.
<skiwithpete> hmw, I have already checked the upgrade tab in sources and selected LTS
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I installed a Windows Vista update and every time the PC boots it says updating stage 3 of 3 and then reboots. That goes on and on and on until you get bored of watching the system reboot.
<joth> Gnome won't start after I upgraded to 10.04 - can anyone help please?
<mickster04> FluffyMaster: with the partitioning menu
<professional-are> how do i make my windows partition automatically mount when startup??? i have music files in there and i have to click it to open so my rythimbox will detect them and i would save em an extra click thanksyou :)
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, so if you add the indicator applet to the top bar does is show the volume control?
<ChrisC_> No
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Can you boot windows currently (even if only to go through the loop)?
<FluffyMaster> mickster04:how do i get there?
<skiwithpete> hmw, I was told to download the alternate install CD - which I've done, but when I mount it, it does not say there is an upgrade
<mickster04> professional-are: you could add the script to the init.d folder?
<altitron> How can you mount an iso file on ubuntu?
<mickster04> FluffyMaster: when you're installing dont you have to say where it goes?
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, Also, go to System--> Preferences--> Sound. Can you select your audio card in there?
<hmw> skiwithpete: i am not sure, what your issue is. i never used the alternate cd, also.
<mickster04> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fosco_> altitron, dobleclic on it
<mickster04> altitron: ^^^^
<FluffyMaster> mickster04:i installed this with wubi so i wouldnt have to partition
<theGman> Ok,as Iamstillnew to ubuntu/deb, how does one go about getting regular dvd's to play and getting the mmms plugin for browsers to play streaming tv? I couldn't find anything on the ws.
<Mandrew> mickster04 gksudo gedit /etc/default/bluetooth is an empty document do i have a big problem?
<mickster04> FluffyMaster: you still have to install it somewhere?
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: No it doesn't and yes I can select my sound card from there. I just want it back on the task bar. I tried reseting gnome desktop that didn't work either.
<Grizmawe> jthing, firefox should run java applets if you close and open it again after installing the JRE. If you bring up a terminal and do "java --version" what does it say?
<altitron> fosco_,  ^^ohh i thought it is like in windows, were you need to get software like alcohol...and daemon tools.
<mickster04> Mandrew: no idea, does the srevice thing work?
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I can't no because there was an entry in GRUB to boot it, and I can't get the GRUB menu to display. I have had problems with Vista and GRUB in the past, GRUB doesn't automatically detect Vista so I have had to add an entry manually.
<altitron> fosco_,  thanks
<joth> gdm won't start; it says "Connection :1.10 is not allowed to own the service org.gnome.DisplayManager due to security policies in the configuration file
<fosco_> ok
<FluffyMaster> mickster04: i am assuming that i installed it with the default options, whatever taht might be
<apparle> skiwithpete: it is a desktop right?
<theGman> !dvd > theGman
<ubottu> theGman, please see my private message
<apparle> skiwithpete: not a server
<george_> hello is there anyone whoe is willing to help a noob
<Mandrew> mickster04 no im having problems with my bluetooth and tethering on my iphone
<leagris> Can you help with: enigmail-locale-fr: Depends: enigmail (< 2:0.96) but 2:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed besides I did an apt-get update on the main Lucid repositories?
<skiwithpete> yeah, desktop (laptop)
<mickster04> FluffyMaster: i havent used wubi soryr
<skiwithpete> apparle, yeah, desktop (laptop)
<skybinary> !pastebucket
<mickster04> Mandrew: so you dont have a bluetooth service running, can you tab-complete sumat to do with bluetooth?
<mickster04> like sudo service bl[tab] , it should show you a list of options if there is more than one
<apparle> skiwithpete: so you have mounted it?
<iflema> !ask | george_
<ubottu> george_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mandrew> mickster04 im a newbie i have no clue about that :(
<imanc> mounting .. kinky
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe:I would love to pay for some support, but it's a bit of a steep price when you only have niggling problems. I'm sure there is a very simple solution to all this.
<skiwithpete> apparle, yes, I mounted the CD
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, so at the moment I have two operating systems and can use neither. There is a fix for the Vista update loop however I need a copy of the recovery CD which I don't have.
<professional-are> mickster04,  please explain i was thinking of adding it to the startup applications as a command but i do ot know what the command is
<FluffyMaster> mickster04: i am assuming that i installed it with the default options, whatever taht might be
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: I only need to know a few things.
<FluffyMaster> aaagh, nvm
<FluffyMaster> my bad
<FluffyMaster> lol
<peterkls> is anyone else having problems installing onto a raid drive?
<FluffyMaster> When i select "Ubuntu Netbook" from the windows bootloader(installed with wubi) i get an error that says "No root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu"  How do I fix this?
<george_> where should i install teamspeak 2
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: Other than that I'm good.
<FloodBot3> FluffyMaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Ok, my guess is that windows has overwritten grub. You can check this by running this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ and if that's the problem you can fix it with this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<jthing> Grizmawe, 1.6.0_18
<apparle> skiwithpete: so did you read the note after 4th step in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mickster04> Mandrew: well type in sudo service bl[tab key] it autocompletes stuff for you...
<mickster04> FluffyMaster: no idea, i dont use wubi
<Mandrew> mickster04 i follow a guide from the magazine linux user on how to tether the iphone with bluetooth but i cant get it to work
<linxeh> is there a UNR channel? I'm having issues with my netbook wireless (an asus eeepc 1001ha)
<deshymers> I'm tring to debug a wireless network issue, I've been following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide it is a broadcom nic card, and I have the driver installed and activated. I get to the point where I check if the driver is loaded with the lsmod command, and it does show the driver but not the nic card, and when I use modprobe to add the module it doesnt add it or give an reason why. Is there somethi
<mickster04> Mandrew: yeah i don't use bluetooth
<GeekSquid> Mandrew: follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195655
<mickster04> thanks GeekSquid :D
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, Windows was giving me problems for about a month, I had Ubuntu and GRUB working for ages. I can't boot now since upgrading to 10.04 and messing about with fglrx because the upgrade 'broke' Synaptic.
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: You forgot about me :)
<handjob> Hi. I just found out on grub's irc that ubuntu's kernal have aids and won't respect the vga settings passed via boot loader. How can i change my command line resolution then. Help?
<Mandrew> thanks GeekSquid i have a look at it
<george_> should i install all my programs into one folder and if so what folder ... anyone?
<skiwithpete> apparle, I feel like a twat.  Thank you so much for going through this with me
<theshadow> If I use Places >> Connect to Server >> Windows Share on Ubuntu 8.04 where does it mount it to on the drive?
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, hmm seems ubuntu doesnt use the standard volume control applet. if you hit Alt-F2 and run gnome-volume-control-applet it places the standard gnome volume control
<apparle> skiwithpete: no problem
<iflema> george_ are you familiar with synaptic and/or the software centre?
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: How do I get the standard one back again?
<theGman> I think I've gotten it. :P
 * skiwithpete twat
<GeekSquid> george_: programs? meaning what, most of the programs used in ubuntu are installed in a number of directories using .deb scripting, please explain further
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, dont know.... yet
<theGman> Once remembered...ubottu can be very helpful and expedient. :P
<skiwithpete> apparle, I feel so shit for not having read the extra 2 lines down...  owe you a beer.
<skiwithpete> best,
<short> Can somebody help with network issue?
<mickster04> !ask | short
<GeekSquid> !anybody | short
<ubottu> short: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> short: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<apparle> skiwithpete: well I don't drink :D
<wildbat_laptop>  /clear
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: Do you mean yet as in a little while or yet as in some time in the far future?
<mathew> hi, i have lost the use of my touch pad after i pressed the shortcut to disable it, pressing it again does nothing. I have googled this problem and it said something about going into System > Prefences > Mouse and tick something to do with the touchpad but i dont seee anythin there
<mickster04> mathew: it miht be a different tab?
<short> I cannot see NetworkManager on the panel. If I open Network Connections no connections are shown but ifconfig shows connections.
<mathew> nope
<GeekSquid> mathew: have you rebooted?
<mathew> i tried different tabs
<mathew> yes i rebooted
<george_> yes i am familiar with the software center but when i have to install a program that isnt in the software center where should i extract the program...IE teamspeak 3 i downloaded the TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64.run and it extracted and installed it all in my downloads folder. I am used to windows where it all should be in program files folder
<handjob> Once again nobody knews shit. I fucking love ubuntu community.
<jthing> Grizmawe, OK, it works now thanks
<Grizmawe> ChrisC_, dont know. Thought it was the standard applet.
<Grizmawe> jthing, no prob
<mathew> the only tabs i got was the default one and accessibilties
<mathew> i did a thing to see if was being detected and it wasnt
<short> GeekSquid, could you help? I'd like to setup my DNS permanently but everytime I reboot it gets resetted
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GeekSquid> george_: put that file in your home folder and run in a terminal sudo ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64.run ... you are running 64bit version right?
<george_> yes 64 bit
<zakmc> handjob, your attitude's so big, nobody noticed your problem...
<ChrisC_> Grizmawe: Now that's interesting. That sound control tells me the mic is inactive. So that means that's why Skype is not working. Anyway of enabling the mic? Command line or other method. I have tried to turn up all the volumes on all the mixers installed.
<DeathMetalDean> hi, does anyone know how to get flash on ubuntu 10.04 on 64bit?
<ChrisC_> <DeathMetalDean> I do.
<mathew> anyone have any idea how to get my touchpad working again :\
<GeekSquid> short: you will need to edit /etc/resolv.conf to set your nameservers .... lookup resolv.conf in google for syntax
<ChrisC_> Just a sec.
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, wget http://queleimporta.com/downloads/flash10_en.sh
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, sudo bash ./flash10_en.sh
<short> GeekSquid, I edited /etc/resolv.conf and that's why I'm chatting to you now. However if I reboot the system, the values get overridden
<con-man> hey
<ChrisC_> Put this in your repos...
<ChrisC_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu
<hmw> ChrisC_: perhaps alsa-mixer (command line)
<chid> can I ask about compile issues here?
<ukixx> hallo world
<ChrisC_> hmw: Like I say I have tried all the mixers.
<george_> how do i move a folder that has a lock icon on it?
<mickster04> chid yes
<con-man> how do I connect to a windows domain once I have established a vpn connection?
<mickster04> george_: with sudo access:D
<hmw> chid: Hmmm.... guess so. Ask.
<chid> well, I'm having problems with compiling psb-kernel-source
<con-man> !domain
<george_> right is there a way to have sudo privilages in GUI
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, it says there's no such file or directory whenever I downloaded it and typed the command into the terminal
<kyle__> hey there i wonder if anyone could help me out? i am trying to patch a ps3 camera in and am following a guys terminal guide but have hit a dead end. Help??
<chid> I'm just wondering if there are precomiled binaries for 9.10
<chid> I don't really want to downgrade to 9.04 and download packages again
<GeekSquid> short: you'll also need to set a static IP in order for the resolv.conf to not be overwritten
<hmw> george_: if you are annoyed by always typing the password, check out pam_usb
<ukixx> i need to ask about ubuntu need to more green less power win 7 still win on the power time on net book
<beast> I got nvidia drivers for SMC. And the game is running to fast. ANy help here?
<ChrisC_> <DeathMetalDean>: Add that repo to sn
<ChrisC_> a
<ChrisC_> synaptic.
<GeekSquid> george_: gksudo
<mathew> anyone have any idea how to get my touchpad working again?
<short> GeekSquid, I have got a static ip, assigned by my router
<ChrisC_> You get the option of 64bit flash.
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, the file should be in your home folder, make sure that your running the command from your home directory.
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, it's alright, got it working lol
<kyle__> anybody try getting web USB web cams to work? in lynx?
<mickster04> !repeat | mathew
<ubottu> mathew: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GeekSquid> short: yes, assigned by router, also needs to be setup in /etc/network/interfaces
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, does flash work now?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: If you have a spare blank CD you can use super grub2 disk to boot Ubuntu, if you use the "Detect any OS" option you can edit the menu entry to add "modeset=0" also.
<ChrisC_> Question! Does anyone else use Skype here under 64bit 10.04?
<george_> no it is not about typing the password i right clicked and move to home folder and it says error moving file permission is denied
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, dunno yet, it's doing something in the terminal, will let that finish
<kyle__> @chrisC I am trying and can't get it to work!
<mickster04> !anyone | ChrisC_
<ubottu> ChrisC_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<short> GeekSquid, could you tell me how to set it up?
<GeekSquid> george_: gksudo nautilus
<mathew> gr
<silvernode> beast, What do you mean they go to fast?
<roxdragon> hi
<mathew> im no good with keyboard shortcuts
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, no, it doesn't work :S
<ChrisC_> OK then who uses Skype successfully on 10.04 just say yay or nay.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I don't have a blank CD. Do you think that it's just better to re-install?
<mathew> how you expect me to bloody go to them pages to search
<platius> ChrisC_;  Skype works just fine on my PC running 10.04 amd64
<acerimmer> chrisc: skype yes
<roxdragon> how to entry in the console grub2 rescue mode?
<mathew> i had enough trouble doin it earlier but i closed the window
<kyle__> @chrisC I can get camera and hear people but it doesn't detect my mic
<roxdragon> what's the command?
<george_> sorry guys not following .. what is gksudo
<beast> the problem is that the fps is outrageous speeds. I cant play it properly
<Mandrew> mickster04 if you could have a look at this guide a say what you can make out of it it wold be really nice http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/Linux%20user%20issue%2086/Linux%20user%20issue%2086%20how%20to%20tether%20your%20iphone.pdf
<jonazdnb> semi win/linux Q: anybody knows if its possible to access my home networks samba shares via internet when away from home? (im on windows..)
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, it's not working for me either. I have Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit and I'm trying to get flash working as well. I wanted to see whether the fix that didn't work for me worked for you.
<ChrisC_> platius: Whats your secret. Did it work out of the box. Or did you have fiddle?
<hmw> ChrisC_: can you put in another sound card?
<acerimmer> @kyle_: check your sound output settings
<ChrisC_> NO Laptop. Samsung R20.
<Jordan_U> roxdragon: Could you please rephrase your question. It's not clear what you mean.
<mickster04> acerimmer: you dont need to put the @ sign there, it will notify and highlight with just the nick
<kyle__> I have messed with the pulse drivers. Had the same issue on my EEEpc running 9.04 and mint 8 and it worked but no dice on 10.04
<silvernode> beast, Hmm not sure about that one, anyone else think they can help beast out with his graphics?
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: I don't think it's worth re-installing, do you have a spare flash drive?
<hmw> !tab | acerimmer
<ubottu> acerimmer: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<acerimmer> mickster04: TY.  irc/chatzilla noob here
<Grizmawe> jonazdnb, that would be quite a security risk. Better would be to set up vsftp to serve the files
<con-man> once I establish a VPN connection to my work office, how can I get Ubuntu on to the corp domain?  I've heard there is a way?
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, ok, I'll ask my brother about it later, I think he updated too and has flash
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I don't want to re-install because it's gonna take a least a couple of days to get my system back to it's original state.
<platius> ChrisC_;  I loaded the software from the skype site nad initially the mic volume was low. I had to run alsamixer and turn the mic boost on.
<mickster04> acerimmer: no probs
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, well I'll keep looking too, good luck with getting it working.
<iflema> george_ _ gksu nautilus...... careful now :) if you cant move it for some reason you are not the owner.... gksu/sudo will give you superuser power to do all..... but.... why do you not own it... you can take ownership....
<roxdragon> i need access a rescue mode of grub2... what's the command?^
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I have my mobile phone with an SD memory card. It's 8GB in size.
<kyle__> @platius I tried that too. had to unlock the channels and set them a bit apart. worked once and won't work anymore
<ChrisC_> platius: That's not working for me. I wonder if a bug fix will be available one day?
<acerimmer> !grub2|roxdragon
<ubottu> roxdragon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Can you boot from it?
<beast> silvernode, i am going to try another game to check it out
<powr-toc> I'm using 32bit lucid, and flash works on most sites, except the bbc say I need a newer flash version :-\ any ideas??
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I don't think so no.
<ChrisC_> OR, HANG ON. Will windows skype work in Crossover 9? I have that on my hdd, not installed yet.
<silvernode> beast, I'm going to ask the Arch Linux IRC. They seem to know more.
<GeekSquid> short: looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/428589/
<Grizmawe> con-man, ubuntu recommends likewise - install likewise-open
<ChrisC_> Actually I doubt it as it's not picking up sound right across Ubuntu.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, isn't there anything that I can do by mounting the FS? Examining GRUB? I don't know, what do you think is wrong?
<mickster04> ChrisC_: worth a shot
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: Try re-installing grub from the LiveCD with the guide I linked to earlier.
<george_> how do i take ownership i just installed it by using the sudo sh teamspeak3amd64.run and it installed it and gave it root privilages
<kyle__> so can anyone offer advice with the ps3 camera issue? i have a tuturiol i am following but i am stuck and don't know what to do
<mickster04> ChrisC_: but i think the microphone issues are with ubuntunot skype
<short> GeekSquid, the gateway, is my router IP address or the gateway that the router uses to go to the internet?
<ChrisC_> Yes they are.
<george_> the problem is it didnt put it where i wanted it
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, I think that it has to be something to do with me messing about with (and I think deleting) fglrx.
<platius> ChrisC_;  must be some hardware diffs. I have another 10.04 64bit and it worked out of the box on that pc
<con-man> Grizmawe, ty
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, my brother updated his ubuntu 10.4 with 64bit and apparently his flash never broke, dunno what's wrong lol
<short> Geeksquid, also, once set, shall I restart any services?
<powr-toc> Does anyone else have a problem with flash on this page, with lucid? http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/8663165.stm
<roxdragon> acerimmer, grub2 rescue?
<sweb> is stilll waiting
<sweb> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... 216.34.181.59
<sweb> Connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net|216.34.181.59|:80... connected.
<sweb> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<sweb> what must i do ?
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, flash has always been a problem for me.
<GeekSquid> short: router IP address, then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Jordan_U> SealedWithAKiss: I think that either windows has overwriten grub because you should be able to get to the grub menu (and uninstalling fglrx would have no effect on grub)
<sweb> i just : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<acerimmer> roxdragon: check the url i  sent.  grub2 rescue is there i think.
<sweb>  302 Found
<despild> !업타임
<despild> 업타임!
<roxdragon> not find acerimmer  :(
<andrew_> this is retarted
<acerimmer> roxdragon: wait 2 i'll find it.
<mickster04> good england AndrewGee
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, it's not like it isn't displaying grub, my monitor it literally saying 'The graphics card isn't giving me any input, so I'm turning myself off'. Why would that happen?
<mickster04> good england Guest39086
<acerimmer> roxdragon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ChrisC_> platius: I know, but it's not broken as it all worked in 9.10. Why did they have to change the sound setup.
<Ganymede> hey, one of our LDAP clients probably lost connection with the LDAP server for a second or whatever...i cannot log in as an LDAP-based user via SSH (it says i supplied an incorrect password) but i can log in as the one non-LDAP administrative emergency user.  other machines using the same OpenLDAP server seem to be fine. is there a way to fix this without rebooting? the client is an ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<wildbat_laptop> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<SealedWithAKiss> Jordan_U, before this happened it would just boot into Ubuntu and wouldn't display the GRUB menu. Now it wont do either. I'm confused.
<roxdragon> acerimmer,  yes but  gianni@R0x-Dr4g0n-Desktop:~# grub2 rescue
<roxdragon> No command 'grub2' found, did you mean:
<roxdragon>  Command 'grub' from package 'grub' (main)
<roxdragon> grub2: command not found
<FloodBot3> roxdragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> roxdragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> roxdragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> roxdragon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Grizmawe> con-man, Ive always found joining a domain over VPN is always error prone even with windows. Best to take your machine to the corporate network for the initial join. After that should be able to log in OK over VPN but policy scripts wont always run if the link is slow. YMMV may work fine for you though, good luck
<Jordan_U> roxdragon: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<hmw> powr-toc: i can play that in Karmic, so i would be surprised if your version was "outdated". You could try boot the live cd, install flash and check, if your system is compormised
<kyle__> hey there i wonder if anyone could help me out? i am trying to patch a ps3 camera in and am following a guys terminal guide but have hit a dead end. Help??
<sweb> error processing ttf-mscorefonts-installer (--configure)
<sweb> ????????
<short> GeekSquid, thanks. I'll try to restart the PC and see if that made a difference. I had also different DNS servers on the router and on my PC since the ISP changed the DNS addresses without telling us
<shazbotmcnasty> lol it sent me to ubuntu-proxy, I'm using freenode webchat >_<
<powr-toc> hwm: the bbc used to play fine in karmic for me too, it's only since upgrading
<con-man> Grizmawe, all I want is access to my work box and network drives :(
<Ganymede> ironically, the floodbot flooded a lot more
<con-man> Grizmawe, VPN works great, but I cannot ping the network drives or my work computer
<ChrisC_> My sound card is an Intel HDA that any help to anyone?
<hmw> powr-toc: my suggestion abtou the live cd is for the case, that your ubuntu got somehow damaged. I cant us lucid here, so i cant tell.
<Xgates> hey ppl
<acerimmer> roxdragon: maybe I didn't understand what you're trying to accomplish.  Plz restate problem
<uso> Jemand könnte deutsch schreiben
<Xgates> anyone know how I can check that dbus, udisks and gvfs are running correct?
<hmw> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<roxdragon> Jordan_U,  i don't know enter a grub2 mode rescue
<DonaldShimoda> anybody knows why mplayer dont show in the menu on lucid?
<powr-toc> hwm: Does the livecd even come with the nonfree flashplayer?
<ChrisC_> I'll be back I'm going to do some research. Cheers all.
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to play a Star Wars DVD in VLC but it crashes. Most other DVDs work. Any ideas why?
<acerimmer> roxdragon: do you get the grub menu on boot?
<Grizmawe> con-man, lack of ping is likely due to no DNS resolution for internal domain. Try using the IP address. You will need to get that working first. After that you could just use terminal server app to connect remotely to your work box or use nautilus to browse to the shares using IP addresses
<hmw> DonaldShimoda: because you didnt install mplayer-gui probably. mplayer is a command line prog
<george_> how do i uninstall TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 i installed it with sudo sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64.run and it doesnt let me have permission of the folder and it has a lock icon that wont allow me to do anything
<DonaldShimoda> mmm... then was disabled on the upgrade
<acerimmer> yurimxpxman: bcz Lucas is the devil - copy protection
<GeekSquid> george_: try installing it without sudo
<mickster04> george_: sudo apt-get remove team[tab button press]
<shazbotmcnasty> I have put an ISO onto a USB drive, the computer can't boot to USB, but I'm not IN MY HOUSE, so I don't have the ISO, just the extracted ISO on my USB drive, I need to put it on a CD drive( I assume I need to make it an ISO again) , I was wondering if this was possible, and if so. How?
<hmw> DonaldShimoda: it might just be "hidden" - there is some bug - go to the menu editor and uncheck/recheck the entry, if you find it
<mickster04> george_: check the readme
<Jordan_U> roxdragon: I need to know your actual end goal, if you don't understand please read this link: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<DonaldShimoda> ok
<con-man> Grizmawe, hmmmmm so I'd have to get the ip addy of my work box and bring it home
<DonaldShimoda> hmw, thanks
<con-man> Grizmawe, "edmd04cdoran" just won't work :P
<monty_hall> how do I remove a person from a group from the command line ?
<GeekSquid> roxdragon: hold SHIFT while booting to get to grub2 screen
<george_> this is what i get Package teamspeak-client is not installed, so not removed
<george_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 33 not upgraded.
<Grizmawe> con-man, you could try to ping the full domain name of the box - edmd04cdoran.<domain> so edmd04cdoran.corporatedomain.pri for example.
<not_an_andy> where are the program files stored ?
<andril> hello all
<GeekSquid> not_an_andy: all over the place
<roxdragon> GeekSquid,  ok thnx
<mickster04> george_: did it tab complete that for you?
<Grizmawe> con-man, depends very much on how the VPN is set up. can be set up to simply bridge the networks, or also provide DNS resolution (amongst many things)
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Fresh installation. My DWA-140 USB Adapter gives me only 54 Mbps. I have hoped for 300 (well, 270) Mbps. Compiling the source gives me lots of errors. What do I do ?
<GeekSquid> mickster04: george_ installed by script, not apt
<pt300380> ?
<goathens> problem: gdm shows the splash screen, then doesnt't show the login screen afterwards. mouse cursor appears and is functional (no right lclick menu). sudo service gdm restart doesn't fix it (same behavior is repeated)
<mickster04> GeekSquid: ooooh ok
<jorozco> What's the best app / alternative to Brasero for burning .iso files? Everytime I try to burn a good copy of ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso, the actual CD itself fails the integrity check ad md5checksum
<george_> yes i installed by script
<hmw> not_an_andy: hard to answer. binaries are usually in /sbin, /bin, /usr/sbin and more. Read the file hierarchy standard to learn more, how and why *nix is organized into so many folders. http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<Grizmawe> con-man, if you know the IP address of any machine or server in your corporate domain try pinging it. Otherwise you will likely have to wait until tomorrow and get the IP address.
<Jordan_U> jorozco: Probably not a problem with brasero, try burning at a lower speed.
<mkquist> jorozco: i like k3b myself
<acerimmer> jorozco: 2nd Jordan-U advice
<GeekSquid> toyman61: wireless drivers are a little behind, not written for the New 802.11n(draft) specs, afraid 54mbit is all you will get for now
<VCoolio> jorozco: xfburn works for me, 'best' is a big word tho
<tony_> Hello!
<Hans_Henrik> im gonna try to use ndiswrapper to use a windows driver on linux, i read up on the documentation on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper , it says "    *        Before you install any wireless driver with ndiswrapper or ndisgtk, make sure there are no other drivers trying to use your wireless card. If there are, your ubuntu may freeze. " problem is, there is a driver...
<Hans_Henrik> ...for my network cards, but due to the bugs, the native drivers are basically useless (due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8187se/+bug/416488 ), how can i disable the native rtl8187se pci driver?
<jorozco> Thanks everyone. Will try your suggestions :)
<GeekSquid> jorozco: did you check the md5sum on the ISO prior to burning?
<SealedWithAKiss> How do I chroot into a mounted partition?
<Jordan_U> Hans_Henrik: What version of Ubuntu? I have that card and it's working fine in 10.04.
<GeekSquid> !chroot | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<toyman61> GeekSquid, : I got it to work with 270 Mbps on Ubuntu 9.04....
<george_> on permissions tab it says owner : root group: root and it wont let me have permission to delete or move the folder
<Ganymede> is there a way for me to take an ubuntu server and like...pretty much restart it...but maintain its uptime? like maybe go into single-user no-network recovery mode and then back into multi-user mode?
<tony_> PHP Help please!
<Hans_Henrik> Jordan_U: 10.04, clean install from release cd
<mickster04> tony_: #php?
<GeekSquid> toyman61: there may have been a regression in 10.04, happens sometimes, there may be a fix in the ppas on launchpad
<iflema> george_ sudo chmod +x ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta20.run      << do that to the file in a terminal then type ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta20.run --help
<con-man> Grizmawe, will do, thanks for your help
<jorozco> GeekSquid: Yes, the md5sum matches the one available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Grizmawe> con-man, no
<Grizmawe> con-man, np *
<snakesqzns> Ganymede, you can restart individual services
<Hans_Henrik> Jordan_U: sure its "rtl8187se"?
<tony_> Yep! I got it set up juuuust right, BUT, how exactly do I include a file from my Home folder?
<acerimmer> tony_: irc://irc.phpfreaks.com/
<Ganymede> snakesqzns, i don't know which one is acting up... =/
<hmw> Ganymede: why is uptime relevant? perhaps going to single user mode might do the trick, but i am not sure, if that works with ubuntu, it doesnt really use system-v-init, only for compatibility.
<Jordan_U> Hans_Henrik: Yes.
<toyman61> GeekSquid, I'm a newbie - ppas on launchpad ??
<tony_> Oh. OK.
<GeekSquid> jorozco: I'd burn it at the lowest speed possible to see if that will help
<snakesqzns> Ganymede, how do you know your server is acting up
<Ganymede> hmw, well...the uptime is for...pride
<hmw> Ganymede: it might be more wise, to only restart, what is broken. this way you "earn" the uptime ;-)
<jorozco> GeekSquid: Thanks. 10X is the lowest speed avail from the options. Will try this first.
<acerimmer> Ganymede: Pride Goeth Before a Fall :)
<Ganymede> snakesqzns, the machine is an LDAP client but i can't log into any LDAP user, i can only log into local users...but on other machines using the same LDAP server, i can log into LDAP users...so LDAP seems to be broken on this one
<Ganymede> or kerberos
<GeekSquid> toyman61: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas ... search for the name of the driver
<toyman61> GeekSquid, : Thanks. I'll try that.. :-)
<Jordan_U> Hans_Henrik: The one problem I do have is that it sometimes doesn't recover after using the physical rfkill switch on the laptop.
<Hans_Henrik> Jordan_U: do you have range for  ~10 meters  away?  //i cant leave the room of the wlan card without connection loss, but in win xp drivers i can stay several walls away outside the house with great connection
<GeekSquid> Ganymede: you may get more specific help in #openldap
<Ganymede> GeekSquid, thanks, i didn't know about that
<Xgates> does anyone know for usb drives being automouted if udisks and gvfs need to be running?
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, you could try "telinit 1" to put you in single user mode and then "telinit 2" to get back to full interactive mode. Not needed to do this since redhat 6 days so cant be sure of the outcome but telinit is the command in debian and ubuntu to change run levels.
<Narya> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<iflema> george_ its best to use the software in the repositories.... very simple.... if you must use apps that are not in the repos youll need to know a little more about linux basics.....
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, may be best to swallow pride and reboot :P what is your uptime - just curious..... :D
<Jordan_U> Hans_Henrik: Yes, I can.
<hmw> Hans_Henrik: Jordan_U: i heard, one can configure signal strenght for wifi cards. Some drivers seem not to do that automatically in *nix. Perhaps this info helps you with googleing the issue. If you find something, i'd be courious.
<george_> where can i lear about linux basics then because i am in it for the long haul
<acerimmer> george_: "Linux For Dummies" book
<acerimmer> george_: NOT a reflection on you
<GeekSquid> george_: start here www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<Ganymede> Grizmawe, well, 340 days...not a lot, but more than any other machine in that building
<george_> lol thanks guys
<pardus> Sysinfo for 'vedat-pardus': Linux 2.6.31.13-131 running KDE Development Platform 4.4.3 (KDE 4.4.3), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2392 MHz (4784 bogomips), HD: 23/35GB, RAM: 484/490MB, 122 proc's, 1.32h up
<mickster04> george_: there is also an online manual, check omg!ubuntu!
<coz_> george_,  there a many sites that talk about linux command line    creating scripts  etc etc  all free
<hmw> george_: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ and http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html might be a good start.  http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html is a good read, as well.
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, certainly not to be sniffed at - and would be nice to see out a full year :P
<Spiky> hej
<Narya> !controls > Narya
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, what is the issue, why do you need to reboot?
<ubottu> Narya, please see my private message
<Ganymede> Grizmawe, okay, telinit sounds like what i want...but i'm afraid if i type in a wrong command and networking doesn't come back up or the shell dies and it stays in runlevel 1...
<Spiky> jest ktoś z polski?
<sweb> some one help me
<Ganymede> Grizmawe, the machine is an LDAP client but i can't log into any LDAP user, i can only log into local users...but on other machines using the same LDAP server, i can log into LDAP users...so LDAP seems to be broken on this one
<Spiky> what is wrong?
<GeekSquid> !pl | Spiky
<ubottu> Spiky: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ZykoticK9> george_, if you're using Lucid check out the manual at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<acerimmer> sweb: just ask the ??
<sweb> Resolving downloads.sourceforge.net... 216.34.181.59
<sweb> Connecting to downloads.sourceforge.net|216.34.181.59|:80... connected.
<sweb> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<sweb> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sweb> my package manager is down
<iflema> goodone george_..... just google away ya thoughts including the keywors linux or ubuntu.... http://help.ubuntu.com
<Spiky> a jak mam przejść w miejsce gdzie używa się polskiego?
<macman_> hi all . . trying to change my flash/shockwave settings in firefox/ubuntu .. i changed schockwave to gnash or swfdec but the video won't load in firefox .. how can i fix this ?
<sweb>  i cannot download from sf
<sebsebseb> Spiky: no your package manager seems to be broken, also what's that about sourceforge?
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, will certainly down the network link. If cant get it back to how you want you can then use "shutdown -r now" to reboot
<ZykoticK9> awesome, there is an !manual factoid :)
<hmw> Ganymede: i dont know LDAP really. Perhaps restarting the network might help? /etc/init.d/networking restart (or network restart perhaps)
<sebsebseb> no not you spiky.  you sweb above ^
<neverblue> sweb: can you ping the IP ?
<GeekSquid> sweb: sourceforge is not an official repository, and not officially supported here
<dick-richardson> Just an FYI, transmissioncli does NOT use the same settings as the transmission GUI. Symlinking ~/.config/transmissioncli to ~/.config/transmission works, though.
<sebsebseb> sweb: yes what GeekSquid typed
<Spiky> quit
<garrett_> hello?
<sweb> GeekSquid, so tell me the way to off that f**** package
<macman_>  does linux/ubuntu have any other kind of shockwave / future splash player other then adobe ?
<acerimmer> garrett_: state your problem
<sebsebseb> !language | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sweb> GeekSquid, i want to remove it clearly
<neverblue> sweb: which package ?
<iflema> george_ maybe keep asking here for good user docs???????
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theGman> Ok, my movie play (totem I'm presuimg) will ply my dvds but my vlc says "Your input can't be opened:" and according to vlc's forum I need to change the device. Apparently /dev/sr0 NOR /media/cdrom work...What DO I need to set it to? I can't find the setting in movie player for a clue...?
<sweb> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<macinnisrr> I'm trying to add a gpg key to a repository I've set up using reprepro, does anyone know how to do this?
<sweb> it not worked with apt-get
<neverblue> Sweb why are you using sf then ?
<geirha> dick-richardson: It's better to use the daemon + remote/webui
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, have you tried restarting nscd to clear the credentials cache?
<jorozco> I still think I may be experiencing a bug with Brasero in 10.04 Desktop. Burning ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso which is 668.0MB in size. Brasero currently states it's writing 4xx MiB of 667MiB. Crossing my fingers though. I hope burning this at a the lowest speed works :)
<GeekSquid> sweb: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the line with sourceforge in it ... then f**** Ctrl-O and Ctrl-x ... then sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> sweb: Which package?
<peterkls> is fakeraid 0 alot faster than single hard drives?
<george_> i need a friend close to me who could help anyone live neer casper wy
<sweb> i use 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' for install broken packages
<dick-richardson> geirha: I'm scripting the downloads - I don't want to think about it.
<sweb> this package : ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Ganymede> hmw, indeed...restarting networking DID solve the trick, thanks a lot, you save 340 days of uptime...although i can't understand why it fixes LDAP...but it did so that's good
<sebsebseb> george_:  I don't, but what problem are you having?
<ZykoticK9> theGman, see if looking at "ls -l /dev/dvd" helps.  Good luck.
<garrett_> can anyone help me?
<Ganymede> Grizmawe, i had tried restarting nscd but not sure about the credentials cache, anyway, restarting networking was the magic bullet
<sweb> how can i clearly remove `ttf-mscorefonts-installer`
<acerimmer> garrett_: Just State the PROBLEM
<sebsebseb> !ask | garrett_
<sweb> ?
<ubottu> garrett_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<george_> no problem just trying to learn the basics
<neverblue> Sweb: aptitude search ttf-mscorefonts-installer: p   ttf-mscorefonts-installer       - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core font
<papo> hello. Does tracker not index file names or am I doing something wrong?
<sebsebseb> george_: oh right well in that case
<hmw> Ganymede: restart networking does trigger a lot of things. I am happy, that it worked. I hereby claim 2 months of your uptime for my own server *smirk*
<sebsebseb> !manual | george_
<ubottu> george_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Grizmawe> Ganymede, glad you have it working - and your uptime in tact
<neverblue> sweb, sorry, my bad, I thought you wanted to install a package
<uso_> Deutsch bitte
 * iflema :)
<sebsebseb> !de | uso_
<ubottu> uso_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hmw> !de < uso_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ganymede> hmw, Grizmawe thanks
#ubuntu 2010-05-06
<hmw> !de | uso_
<sweb> neverblue, so what the command of clear uninstall
<GeekSquid> george_: to install teamspeak type in terminal... sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<rahduke> on 10.04 everytime I startup my keyring manager asks for its password, its interfering with XBMC launching how can I set it to remember or disable the popup? I'm not even sure which service is requesting it.....
<garrett_> Ubottu: sorry, im have grub installed on my computer and i am trying to get windows xp running but it wont let me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neverblue> sweb: why are you using soundforge ?
<GeekSquid> sweb: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<hmw> huh? Gehe nach #ubuntu-de für Support auf Deutch
<acerimmer> garrett: did you install ubuntu after XP?
<neverblue> sourceforge*
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, disabling autologin is the easiest way to get rid of the keyring issue.
<dugger5688> Rahduke: check Ubuntu one settings.
<geirha> dick-richardson: Not sure what you mean or why that means you need the deprecated cli-version
<rahduke> dugger5688: Iill look into it
<garrett_> ubottu: i am having trouble with grub
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: disabling autologin defeats the purpose
<hmw> rahduke: one can enter an empty password to the keyring in order to get rid of the annoying additional password checks
<garrett_> i am having trouble with grub
<acerimmer> garrett_: I sent you a Direct Chat invte
<hmw> rahduke: of course that might be a security problem
<DG19075> !grub\
<hmw> !grub2 | garrett_
<ubottu> garrett_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<sebsebseb> garrett_:  ubottu is a computer program a bot, what is your problem with Grub?  Which version of Ubuntu?  Grub or  Grub 2?
<rahduke> hmw: what if I've already set it to a specific password? It doesn't seem a keyring manager has been included by default
<hmw> rahduke: i would like to know that, too. Chances are good, that Google knows the answer. Just type the full question into google.
<sweb> GeekSquid, thank @"'-
<george_> Yeah the problem Geeksquid is that that is the old version
<garrett_> sebsebseb: grub 2
<neverblue> sweb: perhaps you missed my previous question, why are you using sourceforge ?
<sebsebseb> garrett_: well look at hte page the bot gave
<mkquist> garrett_:is xp installed?
<rahduke> hmw: I've already been there...lol. I really prefer to just disable the popup somehow
<GeekSquid> george_: there may be a newer version compiled already @ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<hmw> rahduke: hmm... let me try my luck
<garrett_> sebsebseb: i have already looked there with no luck
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, haven't found any ways of getting flash yet, you had any luck?
<acerimmer> garrett_: sudo updtate-grub
<acerimmer> garrett_: sudo update-grub
<rahduke> hmw: I remember seahorse used to manage the keyring, i'm gunna look in the repos
<hmw> rahduke: i just got 35.000 entries when i googled "how to disable keyring ubuntu"
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, hmw to disable the keyring you need to remove the current one, then reset all your password for networking selecting no password - then agreeing to the "unsafe storage" option.  which does make your system much less secure.  as i origionally said, disabling autologin in the "easy" way
<SealedWithAKiss> DeathMetalDean, I have been playing the PS3 so no I haven't.
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss,  lol xD ok
<hmw> ZykoticK9: remove == uninstall??
<ZykoticK9> hmw, not uninstall!
<cosmicjoke> hey all, anyone have any ideas what it might mean when on installation of lucid only one of my neighbors shows up in my wireless?  lol, is just new to me... usually either wireless works or it doesn't, not partially.
<ZykoticK9> hmw, just the keyring file
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: well this is a media center so ideally there wouldnt be a login screen and it XBMC would launch fullscreen
<Grizmawe> hmw, yes - if you use purge it will also remove any configs
<acerimmer> cosmicjoke: it means his router is not running wep/wap protection
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: it was working fine w/ 9.10
<hmw> Grizmawe: ZykoticK9: aargh... why dont you tell us, what file it is *grin*
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, i use Mythbuntu successfually without a login on both karmic and lucid
<cosmicjoke> ahhh, so any idea why mine is hidden?
<uso_> Türkce yazisalim
<jorozco> Using the lowest speed to burn my iso failed.  What's odd, is that the CD's setup / integrity check fails the MD5 checksum verification on the same file all the time: ./dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz. Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> 1tr | uso_
<sebsebseb> !tr | uso_
<ubottu> uso_: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ZykoticK9> hmw, i won't directly support it sorry
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: can you be more specific as to what your question is, all in a single line (not multiple posts) ?
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: this unit doesn't have a cablecard, didnt see a need for mythbuntu....
<hmw> *sigh*
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, i was just pointing out
<acerimmer> jorozco: use windows to burn the iso.  You might need the utility from feinman
<hmw> sometimes i really doubt this "not supported" issues, like using sudo for becoming root permanently. So what? well... Ubuntu.
<epkugelmass> where is the appropriate place to file a bug for a kernel/Xorg segphault?
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: I'm not sure how to see what service is requesting the key, do you have any idea?
<ChrisC_> Can you delete pulseaudio and install just ALSA?
<GeekSquid> hmw: sudo -i
<acerimmer> jorozco: isorecorder.alexfeinman.com
<hmw> GeekSquid: i know. and SHHH! thats not supported
<ZykoticK9> rahduke, 9 out of 10 it's nm-applet (network manager)
<uso_> ubuntu-tr veriyorum ama nafile
<sebsebseb> ChrisC_: you can remove it some how, but probably won't be that easy,  where as some distros you can easilly disable it and just use alsa
<ZykoticK9> cya guys
<cosmicjoke> currently my list of wireless network connections only includes one my neighbors (not mine or any of my other neighbors) -  i'd like it to work again is all, lol.  i have a realtek 8172 wireless card in my thinkpad.  any ideas?
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: what happen to the network icon in indicator-applet?
<GeekSquid> hmw: if I am not root how can I break anything, ha ha
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: it only shows up when on Wifi
<hmw> rahduke: google for "how to disable keyring ubuntu"
<theGman> ZykoticK9: Nope,I still get: Input can't be opened... What the heck?
<cosmicjoke> sorry if i'm inept at explaining my problem :/
<ChrisC_> Does anyone know how to do it?
<sebsebseb> ChrisC_: also if you remove it in Ubuntu, it might effect sound applet
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: what is the question?
<acerimmer> ChrisC_: do WHAT?
<rahduke> hmw: what do u think i typed into google? How to make assumtions people know nothing about google?
<Grizmawe> hmw, gnome-keyring i think. Dont know about uninstalling it though. You may want to delete ~/gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring, see if that helps first
<GeekSquid> ChrisC_: uninstalling pulseaudio causes a automatic fallback to alsa
<ChrisC_> Remove pulseaudio and havej just ALSA.
<rahduke> hmw: if i had found a result that satisfied my question i would not turn up here
<ChrisC_> GeekSquid: Oh does it I'll have to try that now.
<theGman> Does ANYONE know how to solve the error: Input can't be opened in the vlc player when trying to play a dvd?
<cosmicjoke> do you think there might be a problem w/ wireless driver that lucid selected for me on install?
<hmw> rahduke: because i just found a lot of instructions there? uhm... Grizmawe just gave the answer, what file needs to be removed, btw. Thanks Grizmawe btw
<acerimmer> cosmicjoke: very possible.  realtek drivers are a pain.
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: is your wireless working ?
<epkugelmass> where is the appropriate place to file a bug for a kernel/Xorg segphault? I'm using fglrx
<hmw> rahduke: i gave you the search term, i was not "LMGTFY"ing you ;-)
<Black_Dog> Hello #ubuntu
<cosmicjoke> no, not w/ lucid... i'm currently booted into windows atm
<theGman> Is it because the dvd is auto mounted? I believe I had that issue in a diff distro and unmounting solved it but unmounting it doesn't seem to be that easy...
<sebsebseb> !hello | Black_Dog
<ubottu> Black_Dog: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hmw> aargh-.-.- find doesnt find keyrings, when i search for keyring *swears a lot*
<jorozco> Thanks for the suggestion :) But I left Windows years ago.
<rahduke> http://www.noob2geek.com/how-to/how-to-disable-gnome-keyring-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<rahduke> that didnt work
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: but it is working in Windows ?
<rahduke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110931
<rahduke> that didnt work
<rahduke> and so on
<cosmicjoke> neverblue: aye, it works in windows.
<macman_> yea
<Droopsta915> Hello, I can't find anything online on how to uninstall Ubuntu from my flash drive. Anyone know a good place to look?
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: so the hardware is fine, its the driver
<Black_Dog> I installed Cairo-dock, downloaded a new theme and now I cannot log into my box. I can see the login screen, but when I put in my password it will flash my background and then voila back to the log in screen. If someone would like to help me I would be very happy!
<sebsebseb> !usb | Droopsta915
<ubottu> Droopsta915: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hmw> rahduke: hmm i see ...
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: did you try the Ubuntu forums, looking for your type of wireless card yet ?
<acerimmer> Gotta go wipe the headcrab blood off my crowbar.  cya.
<GeekSquid> epkugelmass: here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<cosmicjoke> right, i tried the driver though from realtek's website --- it worked w/ karmic, but doesn't seem to w/ lucid
<hmw> rahduke: what ubunt version? how can i reproduce the situation? must be some setting somewhere in the dephts of gnome
<rahduke> ill keep at it
<theGman> Anyone? Someone? Plz? :P
<rahduke> ZykoticK9: thanks for your effort :)
<hmw> rahduke: perhaps a stupid question: did you relogin?
<Grizmawe> rahduke, may also help to install gnome-keyring-manager
<Black_Dog> I tried to reboot and relog in
<jorozco> Droopsta915: You could try re-formatting the flash drive. That's worked for me in the past (using gparted)
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, you may call me a genius, I fixed the problem
<rahduke> Grizmawe: i've just done that and added seahorse plugins, gunna messaround
<rahduke> thanks
<rahduke> later
<neverblue> cosmicjoke: are you using a 64bit OS, did you use a 64bit OS before ?
<DeathMetalDean> SealedWithAKiss, lol xD go to Ubuntu Software Centre and search "flash" then just install the Adobe Flash Plugin
<hmw> Grizmawe: shouldt the manager be installed by default?
<Black_Dog> Is there a "safe mode" for ubuntu
<Black_Dog> it is 10.04
<Black_Dog> 64bit
<neverblue> Black_Dog: LiveCD might be what your looking for....
<sebsebseb> Black_Dog: or recovery mode from Grub
<sebsebseb> Black_Dog: from the boot loader
<duongthaiha> hi any one know where can i down load the correct flash for ubuntu 64 bit
<mkquist> theGman: did you try opening the file with command line?
<epkugelmass> GeekSquid, I already have fglrx installed. this is not an installer issue. anyway, the fglrx-installer package no longer exists. how am i supposed to use ubuntu-bug?
<cosmicjoke> i'm not using 64 bit atm, as i had troubles w/ my wireless driver in 64 bit for karmic (it wouldn't stay connected) -  32 bit for karmic worked fine, so for lucid i went 32 bit
<neverblue> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<theGman> Anyone to help getting vlc to play a dvd? Getting: Input can't be opened. Movie player works fine.
<hmw> Black_Dog: on boot it says "press esc for grub" (or "boot menu") should be 2 seconds i believe. This brings up a boot menu, you should have an alternative entry somehow like what you want. But perhaps booting the live cd is a better option
<Black_Dog> Okay, thank you!
<sebsebseb> theGman: what kind of DVD?
<theGman> sebsebseb: Regular store-bought dvd.
<sebsebseb> theGman: commercial bought DVD?  One you made yourself?
<sebsebseb> theGman: ok
<dassouki> a noob here, just installd ubuntu on a netbook alongside win 7. i get sent to the build-in shell (ash_ initramfs .. ive read some solutions on google, but way beyond my head
<sebsebseb> theGman: did you install the program for DVD support or not?
<cosmicjoke> i could always try the 64 bit version and see if somehow it has a working wireless driver, but i'm not optimistic lol
<Hornet-> my fakeraid array (raid5) is no longer mounted at boot time, causing booting to fail... not sure how I can fix it without reinstalling everything?
<garrett_> grub will not load windows xp
<theGman> sebsebseb: Like I said, movie player works fine. I installed the libdvdread thing from the Ubuntu website..
<sebsebseb> theGman: yes that's what I mean
<theGman> sebsebseb: It's just the vlc player says the input can't be opened for some reason..
<sebsebseb> garrett_: Clean install of Ubuntu? Please provide more details
<hmw> dassouki: your install went sour somehow.  installing again _might_ help perhaps. Sometimes does. Also check the drive for health. This shouldnt be happening usually.
<mkquist> theGman: did you install css?
<Droopsta915> jorozco: I'll give it a whirl. Thanks
<garrett_> sebsebseb: what details u need?
<sebsebseb> !details | garrett_
<ubottu> garrett_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<theGman> mkquist: Didn't know I needed to? what's the pkg name?
<mkquist> theGman:  libdvdcss2
<sebsebseb> garrett_: saying that XP  can't be booted from Grub,  doesn't  answer,  how you installed Grub for example
<mkquist> theGman: css encryption
<sebsebseb> garrett_: if you put Ubuntu on recently or not, and that kind of thing
<hmw> is dvdcss2 included in ubuntu-restriced-extras?
<sebsebseb> garrett_: and whch version of Ubuntu you have installed
<theGman> mkquist: Thx.
<chid> Just curious about downgrading, is there any way to retain programs that I've installed
<mkquist> garrett_: can you boot to ubuntu?
<mkquist> theGman: np =)
<sebsebseb> chid: Downgrading the whole of Ubuntu that is not supoprted, but you can clean install
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | chid
<ubottu> chid: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hmw> chid: *eek* i wouldnt dare do that to my install.
<chid> sebsebseb but if I clean install I'll lose everything I installed
<garrett_> sebsebseb: version 10.04, i can boot into ubuntu, i turn on the computer, i am brung up with the choices, i choose windows xp, i select it and then all i get is a screen with a blinking cursor
<chid> can I keep the deb packages
<Fallyn> Hey guys. How're you today?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | garrett_
<ubottu> garrett_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dassouki> hmw, how can i check the drive for health
<garrett_> sebsebseb: yes grub 2
<hmw> chid: you might use live cd to repartition, install a second ubuntu (the "new older" version) and mount the "old newer" version for fetching config files.
<fatum> My audio device is: VIA 1708S Sound output works fine, however I'm hoping to get sound input setup.  Is anyone familiar with the VIA 1708S?
<sebsebseb> garrett_: right well that's a start to read that page,  if you don't understand it though, which you probably won't exactly if your new, well  people here can help and such
<hmw> dassouki: can you still boot w7? use that
<mkquist> garrett_: boot into ubuntu and open terminal and 'update grub2' see if that helps...  just a suggestion
<chid> hmw, don't think that'll work easy :p
<mkquist> garrett_: usually grub2 is pretty good at picking up on installed os's
<PC> ti xpress 200 Radeon?
<hmw> chid: i know, but might save some of your work
<sebsebseb> garrett_: you might have to edit Grub 2, and get it booting   XP yourself
<duongthaiha> @ubottu thanks a lot
<PC> Guys
<PC> I need help
<GeekSquid> !ask | PC
<ubottu> PC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> garrett_: or maybe this is the sign,  time to no longer use a pshyical install of  XP, only  Ubuntu, and Windows for stuff that isn't say 3D games inside Ubuntu in a virtual machine, if the computer can handle it
<PC> whenever i try to run a live session or try to install ubuntu is all shaking and fuzzy
<PC> its on a ati xpress radeon 200
<hmw> chid: btw. having another ubuntu on the drive allows you to boot into it, thus not having the other file system mounted, so you can back it up with parted or dd
<GeekSquid> PC: what version of ubuntu?
<hmw> chid: partimage, i meant
<PC> 10.04
<chid> hmm
<PC> lucid
<chid> but I can backup any time anyway
<GeekSquid> PC: Laptop?
<garrett_> sebsebseb: well i need the physical version, but how can i get grub 2 to boot windows? it doesnt work
<PC> No desktop
<mkquist> sebsebseb: on that note, quick question, can a 3rd person shooter like cod2 be run in vbox? effectively? if the hardware is up to task?
<PC> H ppavlion a1130n
<hmw> well... i was just brainstorming
<PC> i added extra ram
<sebsebseb> garrett_: That depends on the apps you want to run, if you really do need a pshyical install or not, and if your computer  has at least well I would say 1GB RAM for a Windows vm.
<UbuntuBoy> my friend gets this error when trying to install: could not start device/dev/mapper/asr_pictures-no such file or directory
<garrett_> sebsebseb: yes i need the physical copy
<sebsebseb> mkquist: I think if you got good enough hardware, you can actsauly now days run loads of 3D games in Virtualbox and quite well.
<wildbat_laptop> garrett_, http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Fallyn> I'd like to ask. On an ubuntu install -- My GPU is a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 -- My screen quivers and shakes, anyone experiancing the same problem?
<hmw> UbuntuBoy: does he have a RAID controller?
<sebsebseb> garrett_: Why?  anyway good luck trying to fix Grub 2
<wildbat_laptop> Fallyn, try the newest driver?
<PC> We did that
<mkquist> garrett_: have you tried updating grub?
<dassouki> hmw: ya i can boot into win 7
<sebsebseb> Fallyn: so you installed Ubuntu, installed the propritary driver for the card, and now issues booting up, or ?
<garrett_> sebsebseb: look are u gonna help me or not?
<Fallyn> Aye. PC has the latest driver
<Fallyn> No no. It boots fine
<Fallyn> But, the screen quivers
<garrett_> mkquist: yes and to no sucess
<Fallyn> And shakes
<hmw> dassouki: do a physical check for the drive (the full check, i cant tell how to do in windows)
<FloodBot4> Fallyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Fallyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> garrett_: I can't really help you as such, since I don't mess around with Grub 2, when I can avoide it :)
<Lichte> greetings Ubuntuists
<PC> well?
<sebsebseb> garrett_: altough I want to make it look nicer on the other computer...
<PC> It quviers alot
<hmw> !hi | Lichte
<ubottu> Lichte: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<UbuntuBoy> hmw: he has got the message on 2 different computer with 2 different cds of 10.04. But 9.04 worked fine. Would a raid controler cause that error?
<PC> and the card is open source its xpress 200
<Lichte> how can I get a systemtray icon for Empathy ??
<hmw> UbuntuBoy: I need to admit, that that was a wild guess, due to the "mapper" thing.
<deshymers> hmm when i do a lsmod I dont see my wireless driver attacked to my nic card, I'm using lucid and it is a broadcom nic card and the broadcom driver is installed
<deshymers> attached*
<GeekSquid> Lichte: that is the one with your username in it in the upper right
<PC> why is everyone ingnoring me
<UbuntuBoy> hmw: I'll ask him and check back, bye
<GeekSquid> PC: perhaps they are looking up a solution for you
<hmw> !wifi | deshymers
<ubottu> deshymers: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<garrett_> anyone willing to help me with grub 2?
<GeekSquid> !patience | PC
<ubottu> PC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<peterkls> anyone get sataraid to work yet?
<Lichte> GeekSquid: yes, but when I close out the contact list, that is grayed out
<iflema> garrett_ is window xp on the first partition of you harddrive..... do you know? XP will not work unless its up front at least it never used to..........
<deshymers> hmw: I've been through a few of those but I'll go read again
<hmw> deshymers: this one seems pretty cool. helped me already.
<PC> well my grpachis is ope nsource and it quivers during a live session and install
<deshymers> hmw: ok thanks
<garrett_> iflema: im not sure, how would i know?
<sebsebseb> !patience | PC
<ubottu> PC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iflema> garrett_ in a terminal sudo fdisk -l
<GeekSquid> PC: I am not sure that it is directly related to your graphics, there may be other things going on
<PC> I have a hard drive failure
<PC> but i have another hd
<Fallyn> o.o
<Lichte> ah i see.....it only gray's out when I click on Offline, but then I have to start Empathy to get logged back in
<iflema> garrett_ pastebin the results and paste link here
<Iowahc> is there a good application to massedit MP3 Tags, (maybe with autodetection through filename) and organizing the music like iTunes ( i.e. /path/to/music_lib/Interpret/Album/Song.mp3) ?
<Iowahc> and it should be CLI
<Lichte> thanks GeekSquid
<garrett_> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<garrett_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<garrett_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<garrett_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<garrett_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<garrett_> Disk identifier: 0x9b5d9b5d
<FloodBot1> garrett_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PC> Souhld hd failure should do with the quivering?
<iflema> garrett_ pastebin the results and paste link here
<hmw> PC: do you have a CRT or a LCD
<PC> I have a crt
<garrett_> iflema: do u see it?
<hmw> quiver
<ActionParsnip> Iowahc: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/mp3info2.1p.html
<iflema> garrett_ sorry about that.... youll have to pastebin the results and paste link here
<hmw> PC: 1) hd wouldnt do that 2) your CRT might be breaking down slowly. Try to use it on another computer to cross-check. NB: Resolution/Frequency might be related
<sweb> i remove my task icons uch as the rythmyc box from gnome
<sweb> hopw can irecoover it ?
<Iowahc> ActionParsnip: thx, and a application to organize by MP3 Tags?
<garrett_> iflema: u see it now?
<mkquist> garrett_: post the link for the page
<ActionParsnip> Iowahc: not sure on that, usually apps read the tags and organise in the gui
<sweb>  i remove my task icon such as the rythmyt  box from gnome
<Cryp71c> I have an odd bug where (in UNR) the top bar which previously contained the title bar for the currently focused window, wifi indicator, clock, and shutdown button has gone away. I can't seem to find a way to get it back.
<sweb> how can i recover it ?
<garrett_> iflema: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428614/
<Iowahc> ActionParsnip: I know, but an organized FS would be nice though
<iflema> garrett_ goit
<hmw> sweb: You lost the list of programs on the bottom panel? If so: right click to the panel, "add to panel" scroll all the way down, drag "window list" to the panel.
<duongthaiha> i using empathy and i am wondering how can people type other name at the beginning of the reply. Is there a short cut or i have to type manually
 * iflema T :)
<sweb> hmw, no the panel that show rythmicbox icon
<ActionParsnip> Iowahc: all i know is to manually do it. iwouldn't trust an app to move stuff around personally
<sweb> what's name ?
<Cryp71c> duongthaiha, my irc client allows me to type the first few characters and then hit "tab" and it auto-fills it for me.
<duongthaiha> ohh
<freezway> hey i was thinking about upgrading to 10.04, but i heard something about a nvidia bug... will this affect me with a GTS 250?
<iflema> garrett_ issuing a      sudo update-grub      in a terminal when in Ubuntu should sort that
<hmw> sweb: that might be the notification area perhaps. same story: add to panel...
<Iowahc> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<duongthaiha> Cryp71c: thanks a lot i using it now
<garrett_> Iflema: i have already tried that
<hmw> freezway: you can always boot a live cd and see for yourself
<freezway> true..
<sweb> hmw,  notification area  is empty
<ActionParsnip> freezway: i havent seen any bug personally
<benjamintheyon> What is the easiest way to get the contents of a single folder displayed in a gnome-panel?
<chetnick> my conky has black instead of transparent background after upgrade. Any ideas how to fix this? Nothing was changed in .conkyrc.
<sweb> hmw, indicator aplet i found it
<sweb> thank
<hmw> sweb: i am not using 10.04 :( perhaps it is indicator appled, or even something else. Or something is seriously broken. Cant help any firther
<ActionParsnip> freezway: i always add the nvidia vpau ppa and install their driver
<freezway> hmw, ActionParsnip, i'll download a live cd... my dad wants one anyway... WOOHOO for 1.5Mbps internet!
<JetPackTuxedo> so I was in Windows the other day (I don't even remember why) and I noticed that my fan was spinning a lot faster then it ever has in ubuntu. Do I need some sort of special fan driver? Or is there a way to make it spin up more?
<AAA_awright> Who keeps changing the UI every six months? I mean, how hard is it just to not change what isn't broken?
<hmw> freezway: if you dont have an old computer, you can boot from a USB stick, thats even more cool, since you can add software permanently.
<ActionParsnip> freezway: nice, yeah grab it dude, you can install the nvidia driver in the livecd and test too
<Cryp71c> Anyone? UNR 10.04, top bar (which holds the clock, wifi indicator, etc.) has gone missing...anyway to restore it?
<duongthaiha> i am using ubuntu 64 bit and got the flash 64 installer. I can watch flash on firefox but it doesnt work on chrome. When i go to youtube using chrome it show me missing plug-in. Is there a way to fix it plz? Thanks a lot in advance
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: right click desktop -> add panel
<garrett_> iflema: still there?
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, right clicking on the desktop only gives "Change Desktop" option.
<freezway> hmw, ActionParsnip, My computer's mobo CLAIMS to be able to boot from it... god knows how... Under the boot options i tried all the options... none work.
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: copy the .so file to /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<Theravadan> how can i make it so a mouse gesture changes the workspace window?
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | Cryp71c
<iflema> garrett_ interesting..... im just looking over you posts in this room today......
<ubottu> Cryp71c: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: whre can i find the so file plz
<hmw> freezway: too bad. one should assume, that the computers already learnt how to boot from thumb drives. :(
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: how exactly did you install the plugin
<ardantus> please help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/428616/
<garrett_> iflema: oh okay, let me know if u find something please
<ActionParsnip> freezway: what type of media are you booting?
<ActionParsnip> freezway: did you MD5 test the ISO before using it?
<freezway> usb drive... 2gb..
<freezway> no...
<freezway> but it works from a cd...
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: i follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash for x86_64 and used the command sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<freezway> ActionParsnip, i burnt the same file to a cd...
<iflema> garrett_ the ubuntu version is 10.04 yes?
<garrett_> iflema: yes
<dassouki> a frensh installation of ubuntu is going into initramfs ... with an alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/abun ch of numbers does not exist. dropping to a shell
<hmw> ardantus: i dont know the software you are using, neither did you tell us, what you were trying to accomplish. Perhpaps lsof <path to mount point>  helps you, it will show you, what programs are accessing a drive
<iflema> garrett_ clean install or update?
<MarcWeber> Is there a command to verify package integrity such as md5 check?
<MarcWeber> I'm talking about installed packages only
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: try: sudo find / -name "libflashplayer.so"
<garrett_> iflema: update from 9.10
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, "gnome-panel: no process found"
<mkquist> garrett_: what does it say when you run update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> freezway: MD5 testing the ISO is useful, try disabling some hardware in BIOS like sound and LAN
<mkquist> garrett_: does it 'see' windows?
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: I am running it now seem to take a while so plz wait
<freezway> ok
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: well yeah, optical drives are god slow
<benjamintheyon> What is the easiest way to get the contents of a single folder displayed in a gnome-panel?
<iflema> garrett_ what im tring to get at is what grub version... 1 or 2
<hmw> Cryp71c: perhaps you only need to start gnome-panel. Press ALT-F2 and type in   gnome-panel
<garrett_> iflema: grub 2
<iflema> garrett_ probably 2
<atmosphere> I need some help with Secure Shelling
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: i got one result at [sudo] password for duongthaiha:
<duongthaiha> /var/cache/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<duongthaiha> /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<duongthaiha> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<jrib> atmosphere: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<FloodBot1> duongthaiha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: you can add a folder view (its in the right click -> add item thing) the default is home but you can change the pointed to folder
<Stevenwaldon> hey, is there someone who may know why Ubuntu 10.04 keeps freezing at the load screen?
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: do you know which one should I copy
<ardantus> hmw: I try to make ubuntu 10.04 templates, i am follow from http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-10-04-openvz-templates/
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: ok then run: sudo cp /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<Cryp71c> hmw, alt + f2 doesn't do anything -_-
<freezway> atmosphere, what iis ur problem?
<atmosphere> My problem is I am unable to secure shell to my ubuntu 10.04 server unless I have an active session logged in locally to the server, I believe this is due to my home drive being encrypted, anyone have an idea how to work around this?
<chetnick> my conky has black instead of transparent background after upgrade. Any ideas how to fix this? Nothing was changed in .conkyrc.
<hmw> Cryp71c: uhm. you said, when you right click the desktop, only a thing shows up. is tat right? only one menu entry?
<Stevenwaldon> cryp, are you tlaking to me?
<freezway> atmosphere, not a clue :/ sorry
<hmw> !tab | Stevenwaldon
<ubottu> Stevenwaldon: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<PC> Should i try another monitor?
<atmosphere> :(
<garrett_> iflema: grub 2
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: is it named Add to Panel->"folder view"? because I don't see that option among the many.
<Cryp71c> Stevenwaldon, anyone who will assist me :) but no
<PC> I have a lcd Sylcvian monitor
<iflema> garrett_ i suggest ya get ya winblows cd and go into recovery mode and fixmbr fixboot to test if winblow is ok.... then reinstall grub after.... actually i reccomend you get ride of winblows all together but.....
<wildbat_laptop> garrett_, try http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<Cryp71c> hmw, yes, I only get "Change Desktop Background" when I initially installed UNR, I did have this top toolbar.
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: sounds likely, go for it. You can always remove it
<cowk_sunyi> hey.. sorry for this direct question. I just confused how i can make my FD be writeable when I'm running my Lucy thru FD. Is it any way to make it writeable?
<duongthaiha> ActionParsnip: it work like magic :D thanks a lot for your help. I am quite new to linux so ... :D
<hmw> Chetic: sounds like your graphic card was not recognized by lucid lynx. do your panels/windows have shadows? if not, you need to find out "how to enable compiz", might be impossible perhaps
<atmosphere> I think it has to do with the fact my drive is not mounted until I'm logged in locally so it's not able to see my public key...
<ActionParsnip> duongthaiha: Linux isn't hard at all, just think logically and the answer is there
<garrett_> iflema:i will try that, i will come back to let u know
<hmw> Cryp71c: that sounds very weird. i dont know UNR tough. I assume, you alread rebooted?
<atmosphere> but I can't be the only one who wants his home drive encrypted, but still wants to use a keypair for secure shelling
<cmc> hello does anyone know how to enable two finger scrolling on the asus 1005ha in ubuntu 10.04
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: What I'm saying is I don't see an option under the "Add to Panel" dialog that references a folder or folder view. Possibly a plug-in or something that I don't have...?
<PC> should i use another moniroe hmw
<Cryp71c> hmw, yes, several times :(
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<wulfy> iflema, not exactly helpfull suggestions to tell a user to drop another os ...... end of day each and every os out there achives at least some part of what is needed by the user regardless of other peoples opinions
<freezway> while im here... how could i make it so i'd have both 64 and 32 bit ubuntu on my flash drive?
<jrib> atmosphere: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/encfs/+bug/319909 is related (has a workaround)
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, it appears I don't have gnome-panel even installed, attempting to run it from terminal gives me such info.
<hmw> PC: try a healthy monitor, that can display the resoluition, your ubuntu was trying to display. Flickering is usually a bad sign for CRTs
<iflema> garrett_ that ok with me........ have a looking supergrub disk aswell.... will boot ubuntu and maybe windows
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: then install it, sounds like you removed it
<PC> yea
<PC> Ill try it
<dassouki> hmw: there doesn't seem to be a problem in the hdd, live cd works fine too
<PC> Thanks hmw
<EntityReborn> Hm.
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, ah hell, I removed evolution and several of its things without paying much attention.
<atmosphere> jrib ... that sounds like it should work!!, I'll give it a go... how did you find that so fast
<jrib> atmosphere: see also http://superuser.com/questions/61057/ssh-with-authorized-keys-to-an-ubuntu-system-with-encrypted-homedir and https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/362427/comments/12
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: yeah removing evolution does that (very weird)
<atmosphere> jrib i've googled that hundreds of times already :\
<iflema> wulfy whatever...... it sounds like winblows is screwed need to verify if its so important
<EntityReborn> In 10.04, the close and minimise buttons are on the left, instead of the right. Any way to switch this and keep the same theme?
<dominicdinada> ok 4 people in webmin yay!
<acerimmer> Cryp71c: that necessarily means your data is gone.  Check your home folder for hidden fiels
<hmw> Cryp71c: You can try creating another user. If that does not help or you cannot do it, then: do you have the option of re-installing? that would be my next step.
<ActionParsnip> !controls | EntityReborn
<ubottu> EntityReborn: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jorozco> I've tried k3b to burn ubuntu-10.04-server-i386.iso. It burned the image successfully, even verification passed after burning.  Still, when I try to install Ubuntu Server 10.04, the integrity fails at Packages.gz. Has anyone else experienced this issue?
<EntityReborn> <iflema> wulfy whatever...... it sounds like winblows is screwed need to verify if its so important
<jrib> atmosphere: I googled "ssh encrypted home"
<EntityReborn> winblows is ALWAYS screwed
<ActionParsnip> EntityReborn: there are thousands of guides for that exact thing, did you not websearch any ata ll??
<cmc> Does anybody know how to enable two finger scrolling in ubuntu 10.04 at all?
<EntityReborn> ActionParsnip, as always, thanks :)
<funkyHat> MarcWeber: for what purpose? There are a few things which perform similar functions, debsums is one, tripwire and aide log md5sums for the whole system (or as much of it as you want) and can be quite useful as intrusion detection tools
<Cryp71c> To a reinstall!
<wulfy> sigh is it so hard for people to understand something like be objective?
<MarcWeber> funkyHat: debsums
<atmosphere> jrib: thank you very much this looks very promising
<atmosphere> THANKS!
<Cryp71c> Thanks gents.
<jrib> atmosphere: yep, seems like it should work, good luck
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-panel
<hmw> dassouki: in this case, just try another go for the install. You might get lucky. I had that 2 times out of very many installs already, strange "hickup" when installing. Try to send some positive karma waves onto your pc first ;-)
<funkyHat> MarcWeber: yes, that is the name of the package.
<MarcWeber> funkyHat: I mounted the same partition by accident twice. I get some segfaults running terraView. So I want to ensure that my double mounting didn't cause too much troube.
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: What I'm saying is I don't see an option under the "Add to Panel" dialog that references a folder or folder view. Possibly a plug-in or something that I don't have...? sorry I can see you're crazy busy.
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, well...if only it were that simple, I have to muck around my wireless to get it to pickup a signal.
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, network tools doesn't seem very useful, what's a wifi manager I can launch from terminal to make this simple?
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: use the installation CD as a repo
<silvernode> is there any way to get the latest versions of software over the next 6 months rather than simply bug and security fixes?
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, oooo, that's nice.
<JetPackTuxedo> Has anyone had any weird problems with glipper?
<jrib> silvernode: no, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<Cryp71c> silvernode, you can update the individual packages / applications as they make their updates available.
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: if you right click some empty panel space you will see add to panel
<Grexeo> where do I put UpStart scripts in Lucid?
<hmw> silvernode: another linux distribution. Ubuntu isnt very "bleeding edge"
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: That's not my issue. I can get there. I do not see anything about a folder within that dialog.
<jrib> Grexeo: /etc/init iirc
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, how can I use the cd as a repo for installations?
<cmc> is there a way to enable two finger scrolling in ubuntu when the checkbox has been grayed out?
<silvernode> What's a good way to make it bleeding edge?
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: http://images.howtoforge.com/images/ubuntu_system_panel/big/2.jpg
<jrib> silvernode: use a different distro.  Ubuntu is not the distro for you if you want bleeding edge
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: look in software sources in administration
<Grexeo> jrib: thanks
<dominicdinad> Can someone give me a hand or answer a question in regards to samba and ubuntu ?
<jrib> dominicdinad: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: That's not my issue. I see that option. I can add many things. I cannot find a way to add a FOLDER specifically.
<acerimmer> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hmw> silvernode: http://distrowatch.com/
<JetPackTuxedo> Pretty much everytime I start my computer I get an alert that glipper has crashed. Any ideas?
<jrib> silvernode: if you like ubuntu, I would recommend debian testing or maybe testing/unstable mix if you are comfortable doing that
<chrometiger> does anyone know how to install "x3 reunion" on 10.04   i keep getting this error when trying to run the installer with wine "Setup.exe is not marked as an executable , if this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source it may be dangerous to run"
<YankDownUnder> Flipper has crashed? Oh No!
<wulfy> chrometiger,  right click properties permisons click allow to run as executible
<chrometiger> wulfy: its on a cd
<Trellian> would this be the right place to get some help with a problem i'm having with upstart not setting runlevel on lucid?
<PinWiz> I have audio in all users except one. Any ideas to fix it?
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, this netbook has no cd-rom drive, and I've already mounted the thumb drive that has the source. How can I trick the software sources into thinking this is a cdrom?
<shane2peru_> JetPackTuxedo, glipper has had problems for a while now, there are fixes, however it isn't simple.  Best thing to do is install parcellite
<wulfy> chrometiger, no clue then :) normaly i run things right off the hdd
<silvernode> jrib, I come from Arch Linux. I was a loyal Ubuntu user for many years before. With the latest release of Ubuntu I am impressed. I was simply trying to see if it was possible to maybe add a repo or something to get the latest and greatest.
<chrometiger> does anyone know how to install "x3 reunion" on 10.04   i keep getting this error when trying to run the installer with wine "Setup.exe is not marked as an executable , if this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source it may be dangerous to run"
<hmw> silvernode: http://distrowatch.com/
<k0d3g3ar> ne1 here upgraded to ubuntu 10 and running multi-head video on Nvidia?
<jrib> silvernode: just not how ubuntu works.  You could run the development version of ubuntu if you want, but it breaks and is meant for developers and testers
<genii> Gah WINE
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: just fired up my desktop system (adding stuff to panels seems hard in UNR) and indeed it isnt there
<acerimmer> silvernode: maybe run that bleeding edge stuff in vbox?
<silvernode> jrib, I was using 10.04 beta for a while so I know what you mean.
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Ok at least I'm not simple. Haha...any ideas? It doesn't appear built-in, do you know of a method?
<silvernode> hmw, I have tried over 100 distros on distrowatch and I came back to arch every time. Although Ubuntu still strikes a little love with me still.
<JetPackTuxedo> shane2peru, is parcellite basically the same thing?
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: i think if you use the apt-cdrom (or whatever the command is) then you can add it as a repo. There will be guides around on how to add it
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: let me websearch
<jrib> silvernode: honestly, there's not much point in a rolling release.  You probably have a handful of apps that you like and want the latest version of (for some reason; I won't go into that).  If they are popular you can find ppas for them and if they aren't you can maintain them yourself.  So you could use ubuntu that way
<shane2peru_> JetPackTuxedo, yes, it is the same thing
<shane2peru_> JetPackTuxedo, runs a little more stable though on the system
<hmw> silvernode: I love Ubuntu. I hate Ubuntu. I can't decide. It's support is really awesome.
<JetPackTuxedo> shane2peru, alright, thanks!
<shane2peru_> JetPackTuxedo, no problem
<dassouki> would ext4 and swap5 b my linux partitions
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Thanks a bunch! The only thing I turned up was an ability to browse folders; I'm more interested in displaying a single folder's contents. I could do it via launchers but I'd have to update that manually.
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: so what do you exactly need
<shane2peru_> hmw, silvernode  I too love ubuntu and then something breaks or something, but I just decided I'm going to stick with it, and keep a good running system, and I quit bouncing around. :)
<benjamintheyon> I need to display the contents of a single folder in a panel, without having to simply create launchers for each of its items and manually update those when the folder contents change.
 * acerimmer waves hello
<hmw> shane2peru_ i want something with less magic. Perhaps I will build an LFS again.
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: you could use a gdesklet but it would display on the desktop and not the panel
<shane2peru_> hmw, enjoy, I just ran out of time to keep doing that. :)  that is what draws me back every time, simple have a desktop running in about 40min.
<hmw> !hi | acerimmer
<ubottu> acerimmer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<silvernode> hmw, When I tried Arch Linux I have to admit I was confused. Over time Arch Grew on me. Especially the AUR. There are so many programs in the AUR that I cannot find in Ubuntu. Now I am an avanced Arch user and I love it.
<acerimmer> hmw: finally found the irc commands.  just testing.
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Hmm. That's strange, I feel like what I'm trying here is not that bizarre to not exist. But I suppose I'll look into gdesklet and get back to ya if I have questions. Thanks!
<hmw> acerimmer: might be better to do that in another channel. try /join #ubuntu-offtopic or creat your own room
 * iflema smoke me a kipper.... ill be back for breakfast....
 * iflema what a guy...
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: it did used to exist
<acerimmer> iflema: FISH!
<chrometiger> does anyone know how to install a windows app "off a install CD"   i keep getting this error when trying to run the installer with wine "Setup.exe is not marked as an executable , if this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source it may be dangerous to run"
<Trellian> can someone help me debug an upstart issue i'm having where the runlevel isnot properly set?
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Weird! seems like a no-brainer to me. Maybe a different DE or something. I'll check out the gdesklets. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: http://code.google.com/p/gnome-menu-file-browser-applet/
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/42992588/file-browser-applet_0.6.6-0ubuntu1_i386.deb    for 32bit. Do you use 64bit?
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: I saw that and it's a little different than my goal. I was hoping to replace icons/files on my desktop with an auto-hiding panel to clean things up, but it doesn't look like that's possible. I really appreciate your wild goose chase though haha
<MadWombat> how do I run programs installed by gem as root?
<liuchong> wow,so many person
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: seems to fit the bill from what I can see
<skyrider> Hello fellows. Recenly I've downloaded DVD ISO images of Lucid from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com and checked their sha256 hash sums - everything is correct. But when I check the authenticity of SHA256SUMS file with gpg - it says file have BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key".
<skyrider> Am I doing something wrong with checking the signature? Or SHA256SUMS.gpg file on ubuntu mirrors really did not match the SHA256SUMS file hosted there? Did anyone except me tried to check the signature?
<skyrider> Without checking the signature we can't trust in authenticity of ISO images.
<skyrider> Full output of sha256sum, wget and gpg commands you can see here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ECyj7zaF
<bastid_raZor> benjamintheyon: cairo-dock  possibly.. it has an auto-hide feature plus is a dock for your launchers
<Lichte> what is the command to show where all the files for a package are installed ??
<MadWombat> if I do sudo rake, I get command not found, I added /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin to root's .bashrc, I removed evn_reset from sudoers
<ActionParsnip> chrometiger: you may need to copy the data to your HDD to set the executable bit
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: In all honesty, it's an aesthetics thing. I just wanted a single panel to monitor everything in a particular folder, and display an icon for each in the panel, with that panel auto-hiding. I feel bad that you're still looking for me, I'm being picky and I know it. haha
<skyrider> Lichte: "dpkg -L packagename"
<benjamintheyon> bastid_raZor: I'll look into cairo-dock, thanks
<Lichte> thanks skyrider
<dpratt71> I'm trying to run a game under Ubuntu running on VirtualBox; perhaps not surprisingly, I get an error: OpenGL Warning: XGetVisualInfo returned 0 visuals for 9a5a0e0
<MadWombat> I can always do sudo su -, but it seems subversive
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: well if its not right you won't install it so makes sense
<ActionParsnip> MadWombat: use: sudo -i    instead
<MadWombat> ActionParsnip: tried that, same result
<ActionParsnip> MadWombat: where do the apps get installed to?
<dpratt71> is there any hope that I could reconfigure something and get it working, or should I just give up?
<MadWombat> ActionParsnip: /var/lib/gems/1.8
<Trellian> MadWombat: it could also be that the program you want to start is not in your current users' $PATH, try running it with the full pathname
<MadWombat> it is
<siropio> hi, i want ti install joomla on localhost but i have LAMPP so i dont have a htdocs but my path is in /var/www/ so i put there the joomla files but when i typed http://localhost/joomla/ the installation page didnt came up
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: That's exactly it. I just want all icons off my desktop, but still have easy and aesthetically pleasing access to them. I'll come up with something that suits me, thanks again for all your help!
<siropio> any ideas?
<FloodBot1> siropio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k0d3g3ar> dpratt71, have you checked if your game will run under Wine?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<chrometiger> ActionParsnip:  i was hoping for a work around, i was going to do that as last resort
<hmw> !patience | dpratt71
<ubottu> dpratt71: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<MadWombat> Trellian: I checked, it is in the path
<genii> dpratt71: Applications which require direct hardware access are probably not best run under an emulator
<bastid_raZor> benjamintheyon: look into 'shortcuts' or 'quick browser' plugins
<Guest58229> slm
<benjamintheyon> bastid_raZor: Is this for cairo-dock or gnome-panel?
<bastid_raZor> benjamintheyon: cairo-dock
<Trellian> MadWombat: i assume it's also chmod +x ?
<ActionParsnip> chrometiger: the file is read only so you cannot change the files unfortunately
<hmw> dpratt71: also don't assume, that everyone has read the text, you are referring to with "someone knows it?". Keep posting your issue every now and then (perhaps something between 5 and 15 minutes) while you try finding a soluition on google.
<MadWombat> Trellian: yes
<benjamintheyon> bastid_raZor: Ok will do. One last -- does cairo-dock play nice with gnome/gnome-panel?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: or any other search engine ;)
<hmw> ActionParsnip: oh, i almost forgot, that there are some. my bad.
<bastid_raZor> benjamintheyon: yes, it has the ability to replace the bottom panel with some of its plugins also the top if you desire. it is a do-all dock.
<chrometiger> ActionParsnip: got it finally    in terminal  switch user,  then            wine "drag exe from cd into ternimal"     works
<ActionParsnip> hmw: thats why i ALWAYS say websearch. I think the phrase "google it" and suchlike is constrictive and immature
<benjamintheyon> bastid_raZor: Beautiful. As soon as I get file sharing set up on this thing I'll give it a whirl!
<dpratt71> hmw: I am a bit confused by your responses
<hmw> ActionParsnip: yea. i'll try memorize that phrase of yours
<ActionParsnip> chrometiger: switch use to what?
<woodyjlw> I do not want to dual boot but I have three 250 gig hard drives, one is sata and two are ide, if I unplug the windows 7 on the sata and install ubuntu on the ide and tell the bios to boot from sata first I could still F8 and pick the ide ubuntu to boot to that one when I want to right???
<chrometiger> root
<djustice> my xorg.0.log has "EE: Failed to Initilize GLX (NVIDIA compatible driver not found)" <<- and i dont even have an nvidia card... intel. help?
<acerimmer> drpratt71: don't forget the ubuntu forum
<ActionParsnip> chrometiger: then it will need to be ran as root as it will install to /root/.wine and not /home/$USER/.wine
<Trellian> woodyjlw: that's correct
<hmw> dpratt71: sorry, i was just confused about your question "can someome help me with that" and i didnt know, what "that" you were refering to. ;-) also, there is no use in asking ever 10 seconds, people here tend to help, if they can. Welcome to Ubuntu, btw.
<genii> woodyjlw: Much depends on how the bios reports what drives it sees to the operating system
<ActionParsnip> woodyjlw: techically all drives are IDE, you mean PATA
<sweb> rythmbox not add file
<sweb> why ?
<benjamintheyon> Anyone have a link to a great simple Samba tutorial for sharing between two Ubuntu machines on a LAN? I'm finding a ton that are not relevant
<djustice> sweb: permissions. check em.
<chrometiger> ActionParsnip:  ah  right,  crap  let me start over lol
<woodyjlw> Trellian,  I thought so , thanks
<genii> woodyjlw: Unplugging a drive re-arranges the order the bios reports them for instance
<djustice> damn borked upgrdes... every time... liek you guys are aiming at me...
<sweb> djustice, it's a network folder that i can play by dblclick with totem
<ActionParsnip> woodyjlw: or you can just disable the drives you want leaving in BIOS. Much easier
<Trellian> benjamintheyon: for simple filesharing i would use NFS instead of samba, it is just that much easier to configure
<hmw> benjamintheyon: one needs to set a smb password somehow. weird thing. perhaps this helps: http://80.109.22.34/micro-cms/self-pc/howto/ubuntu-linux/network/gnome-file-sharing.html
<woodyjlw> genii, I know . I would have to reconfigure bios when done
<mdg> Hello!  Anyone here use moc to listen to shoutcast streams?  I just installed streamtuner and it closes when I try to listen to a shoutcast stream - any ideas?
<woodyjlw> ActionParsnip,  yes that too
<bastid_raZor> !samba > benjamintheyon .. follow the links
<ubottu> benjamintheyon, please see my private message
<benjamintheyon> Trellian: That'll be perfect - does it allow for Windows file sharing down the line? That is an eventual goal. If not, I should probably start with Samba?
<dpratt71> hmw: it was intended as a two-part question: state the circumstances and then ask the question; apologies if I annoyed anyone
<benjamintheyon> hmw: I'll take a peak at that, thank you.
<benjamintheyon> bastid_raZor: Thanks!
<hmw> dpratt71: you didnt annoy me, i was trying to be helpful.
<hipitihop> in karmic I was running the Zopier Communicator (alsa) SIP client but I found I could not have skype and zoiper running as they would steal each others audio. There is also an OSS version of zoiper, so now that I'm on lucid and about to re-install it which would be recommended ?
<Trellian> benjamintheyon: well, yes and no... windows does have support for nfs, but if your ultimate goal is to also use windows clients then i would advice not to use nfs
<sweb> djustice, any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+question/80811    has a sample of my smb.conf file, you will need to run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER     to add a samba account if you are sharing your home folder some. Just paste the snippet in /etc/samba/smb.conf and reboot, you can now access the samba share nice, obviously chamge user names and such as you need
<woodyjlw> I love 10.04 but still cant get my gaming where I want it with my ati 2600 hd.   the proprietary ati driver still sucks. unless there is a better open source one
<woodyjlw> I would love to boot MS completely
<benjamintheyon> Trellian: OK. I do have a windows server I'd eventually like to connect to. But maybe I'll just throw together NFS real quick to get some music on my brothers brand new Ubuntu machine. Thanks!!
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Hmm that's almost over my head. I'll save that message and review it when I understand. I think I'll start with NFS for the time being. Thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: the page pretty much shows how to configure samba :). You will need to install samba too: sudo apt-get install samba
<Trellian> benjamintheyon: if it's just to quickly exchange some files, you could also just scp them to your brothers' machine
<sweb> i cannot load network derive with rythmbox please help me
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: if you read the page its actually hugely simple :)
<sweb> add file add folder not work in rythmbox
<mdg> Hello!  Anyone here use moc to listen to shoutcast streams?  I just installed streamtuner and it closes when I try to listen to a shoutcast stream - any ideas?
<benjamintheyon> Trellian: I'm not sure what that is. I'd like to keep it permanently available.
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Ok you've persuaded me to take the plunge. Samba it is. Hahaha
<ActionParsnip> sweb: mount it and then tell rhythmnbox to use the mount point folder
<dpratt71> it may also be worth mentioning that this is an open source game (and compiles under Linux) and I am running a VirtualBox VM with hardware acceleration enabled
<woodyjlw> is there a better way to configure my ati 2600hd without using the hardware drivers to fetch it?  I still get a lot of screen tearing in WOW
<Trellian> benjamintheyon: scp is like copy, but then over the network
<dpratt71> I should say "3D acceleration enabled"
<benjamintheyon> Trellian: I see...
<Trellian> woodyjlw: are you running wow in directx or opengl mode?
<walt1> eed some upgrade help.  Can I upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to kubuntu 10.04
<sweb> ActionParsnip? how can mount 'smb://vashka-desktop/1tb/'  ?
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: whats also cool is if you use the text file config you can ssh over, edit the file in nano / vi etc, restart the service and BAM another share
<hipitihop> benjamintheyon, for a longer term and better solution, consider looking at something like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeezebox_Server
<ActionParsnip> sweb: you can add samba mounts in /etc/fstab
<mdg> Anyone know why streamtuner keeps shutting down when I try to play a shoutcast stream?
<ActionParsnip> sweb: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<crdlb> mdg: have run it in a terminal to see if it prints an error?
<woodyjlw> Trellian,  umm not sure, but I bet in direct x... lol I bet that would be why. I will try to run in opengl then. I bet that would fix it
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: In other words remotely add shares? Also real quick if I have a partition called "Storage" mounted, what would the terminal path be to that?
<ActionParsnip> mdg: launch it from terminal, the output may help
<mdg> okay...
<benjamintheyon> hipitihop: Hmm...I'll check it out!
<Trellian> woodyjlw: from the top of my head you use the '-opengl' switch to start Wow.exe
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: indeed, and you wont need silly vnc to do it either ;)
<djustice> sweb: nope. just permissions. what does 'add' mean? add the file's location to the current playlist? bc it doesnt support that particular file protocol i guess... dunno. i dont use it.
<mdg> streamtuner: /home/marsha/.streamtuner/config:293: punkcast.com.py: no such handler
<mdg> streamtuner: /home/marsha/.streamtuner/config:316: basic.ch.py: no such handler
<mdg> streamtuner: /home/marsha/.streamtuner/config:336: google-stations.py: no such handler
<mdg> Segmentation fault
<genii> Hm
<djustice> mmkay. 10.04. GM965/intel. GLX==fail. why?
<FloodBot1> mdg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Hmm alrighty that sounds useful
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: if you run: mount     it will tell you
<woodyjlw> Trellian,  thanks
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Perfect, just what I needed
<djustice> my X log says EE, it wants nvidia. i have no nvidia. wtfwtf. ubuntufail!
<KAKEcoder> hry
<KAKEcoder> hey
<KAKEcoder> how do i auth myself on this server?
<crdlb> djustice: that's happening because you installed the nvidia driver at some point
<Trellian> can someone help me debug an upstart issue i'm having where the runlevel is not properly set? it's not because there's no 'lo' entry in /etc/network/interfaces as many launchpad bugs state.
<Pici> !register | KAKEcoder
<ubottu> KAKEcoder: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<PC> hey
<PC> i just tried it
<KAKEcoder> ty, ubottu
<PC> its my monitor
<PC> its having problems
<alirio> hey
<alirio> i have a problem with the instalation
<hipitihop> anyone here using twinkle sip client on lucid and would they recommend or not
<mdg> are those python errors?
<awaad> What is the path of the default backgrounds in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<microhaxo> Does 10.04 support trim natively?
<djustice> crdlb: wuut? thx for the tip. i never installed them tho..
<djustice> mumblemumble
<walt1> need some upgrade help.  Can I upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to kubuntu 10.04
<crdlb> djustice: 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-core' should hopefully overwrite the nvidia GLX module with the standard Xorg one
<Jamie-UoA> Hi guys
<Jamie-UoA> just a quick one I hope. How do you add fonts to the selection in system? I've got the packages installed but I only see the installed one when I go through. Plus open office has all the menus in what looks like winddings?
<alirio> when i choose install, it does not detect my mouse or my keyboard
<djustice> crdlb: sweet boobs!! thanks!
<Trellian> the system boots, but stalls halfway during the boot process, if i then ssh into the box the runlevel command returns unknown, manually doing telinit2 will compleet the boot process
<sweb> ActionParsnip, how can i affect fstab change
<PC> How can i make my compaq mv920 work with ubunt 10.04 its fuzzy on there
<sweb> restart somthing ?
<ActionParsnip> sweb: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<maco> djustice: watch it
<KAKEcoder> da
<KAKEcoder> d
<sweb> ActionParsnip, i change the config of fstab how can i affect change to mount changes
<awaad> Can any one tell me the path of the default backgrounds in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> sweb: that doesnt make sense
<djustice> maco: ha! sorry :) i was flustered.
<hmw> There is a lot of really good articles on [wiki|www].ubuntu.com, but I feel somewhat lost in there. I wish for a "manual to the manual" - some overview, more than just an index. Is there something like that?
<hipitihop> sweb, sudo mount -a
<alket> I have a list of city names in text file seperated by new line, how can I sort them Aphabeticaly ?
<ActionParsnip> sweb: you add the fstab entry and the share will mount at boot
<microhaxo> Does 10.04 support trim native???
<djustice> stil tho. i nvr installed those nvidia pkgz. so sumbodyz fail.
<Trellian> microhaxo: unfortunately, no
<Plugh> alket: Use sort
<Trellian> microhaxo: you need kernel 2.6.33 at the minimum for full TRIM support
<hackel> Since doing a fresh install of 10.04, I can no longer shut down my computer (it always reboots) nor suspend or hibernate.  Any suggestions for troubleshooting this?  I've got a Dell M1530.
<microhaxo> Trellian: any workarounds?
<alket> Plugh, which program, im in Gedit and OO.org doesn't display text correctly
<Plugh> alket: the command line program called 'sort'
<alket> Plugh, how to do that
<awaad> Can any one tell me the path of the default backgrounds of Ubuntu 10.04, please ?????????????????
<Plugh> alket: sort < file-to-be-sorted > sorted-file
<hmw> alket: type "man sort" in the terminal for the manual
<alket> Plugh, thank you
<Plugh> yw
<Pici> awaad: /usr/share/backgrounds/
<Jamie-UoA> backgrounds are in usr/share/backgrounds
<Jamie-UoA> beat me to it Pici
<Trellian> microhaxo: compiling your own kernel works
<djustice> crdlb: you rock dude. i was 10 minutes from a reinstall. thanks.
<theDom> hi, can anyone help me set up a php server
<Trellian> microhaxo: the 10.04 kernel 2.6.32 just doesn't have full TRIM support
<mdg> Okay, streamtuner has an error regarding audacious/audacious2 - anyone know how to get moc to play shoutcast streams?
<unop> !lamp > theDom
<ubottu> theDom, please see my private message
<kermit> ksoftirqd has been eating 12% of my CPU for the past week or more, what changed? is anyone else having this problem?
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: When I restarted samba (and actually even when I started it initially) I ran into some errors. A few lines are not recognized. How can I show you the errors?
<sweb> ActionParsnip, another problem
<microhaxo> Trellian: Thanks for the info.
<hmw> !pastebin | benjamintheyon
<ubottu> benjamintheyon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sweb> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //vashka-desktop/1tb
<Jamie-UoA> Can any one help with font errors?
<tophyr> is there a simple/quick way to convert to cmdline-only bootup?
<hmw> has pastebinit been repaired already?
<Plugh> Jamie-UoA: Just ask your question
<hmw> tophyr: install sysv-rc-conf and remove gdm for RunLevel 2
<hmw> tophyr: thus, after booting, you end up on the console. init 3 will further boot up to gnome
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428639/plain/
<tophyr> hmw is there anything other than gdm that needs to get cut out of RL2? if not i can just do that by hand
<david_> hey all
<mdg> anyone here using moc to listen to shoutcast streams?
<Jamie-UoA> ok I've downloaded fontpackages (MSCore) but I can't select them in Appearance. Plus open office has all the menus in what looks like windings
<mdg> anyone here even using moc?
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: let me read ;)
<david_> anyone have an easy way to run ubuntu from ram?
<Trellian> sweb: you probably need to set the filesystem type to cifs
<hmw> tophyr: that would prevent gdm from start. i think, this is what you wanted.
<tophyr> hmw cool, yeah pretty much
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: can you pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf please
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: For the record I copied and pasted directly from the forum post you had made.
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Okie.
<sweb> Trellian, cifs also in fstab not work
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428640/ "MY CUSTOM SHARE" is where my edits are just to save you a few minutes.
<Trellian> sweb: does it work on the commandline?
<ActionParsnip> sweb: you may need to make a credentials file and give that to authenticate you
<sweb> [ 1548.724571]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<sweb> ActionParsnip, i mkdir /mnt/1tb
<lucas-arg> hello, how can i downgrade lucid-proposed updates?
<sweb> it's my new fstabline
<sweb> //vashka-desktop/1tb /mnt/1tb      cifs   username=xxx,password=xxx 0 0
<Guest69823> how can I change my terminal to vt220 for instance?
<PC> How can i make my mv920 monitor to work on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: looks ok, give it a reboot, see if its sharing nice
<ActionParsnip> pc: run: lspci | grep -i vga    websearch for the output to find guides
<Guest69823> PC, what do you mean, "How can I make it work on Ubuntu?
<Guest69823> woops
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Ok I will. Real quick, if it's ignoring those parameters there is no need for them to be there eh?
<lucas-arg> is it possible to downgrade lucid-proposed updates?
<hmw> Guest69823: i don't know, but you can configure Backspace and Delete Key in the gnome terminal under Edit / Profile Preferences / Compatibilirty
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: not seen that before and the items added are in the samba manual, strange
<Trellian> sweb: try the command ' mount -v -t cifs -ousername=xxx,password=xxx //vashka-desktop/1tb /mnt/1tb ' dows that wor?k
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: Ok. I'm gonna reboot, eat dinner, and Ill be back. Thanks again for your help.
<Guest69823> hmw, i miss the point of that
<PC> No i meant ubuntu work on my mv 920 MONITOR not the computer and on my lcd its not shakey or fuzzy
<david_> anyone have an easy way to run ubuntu from ram?
<Jamie-UoA> Hey just a quick one I hope. How do you add fonts to the selection in system? I've got the packages installed but I only see the installed one when I go through. Plus open office has all the menus in what looks like winddings?
<ActionParsnip> david_: the liveCD does it
<david_> oo cool
<hmw> Guest69823: i guessed, that your wanting to make it behave like vt220 might only be an issue with those key, i didnt find anything else by my quick look throught the options.#
<ActionParsnip> david_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM
<CloudMonkee> anyone know why vmware workstation 7.0 isn't suppported in 10.04?
<Trellian> can someone help me debug an upstart issue i'm having where the runlevel is not properly set? it's not because there's no 'lo' entry in /etc/network/interfaces as many launchpad bugs state.
<Guest69823> hmw, understood
<Trellian> the system boots, but stalls halfway during the boot process, if i then ssh into the box the runlevel command returns unknown, manually doing telinit2 will compleet the boot process
<sweb> Trellian, mount error: could not resolve address for vashka-desktop: No address associated with hostname
<Trellian> sweb: try substituting vashka-desktop with it's ipadres and see if it works then
<hmw> Guest69823:  i suppose you will have to mess around with the shell configuraion itself then
<Guest69823> hmw, any other benefit to using  a terminal other than xterm?
<sweb> in nautilus `smb://vashka-desktop/1tb/` is open i can open files
<sweb> read it
<Trellian> sweb: nautilus does some extra funk to resolve netbios names
<hmw> Guest69823: i am not certain, if i understood that. Anyhow, I have only been using the Gnome Terminal or the Console so far.
<ActionParsnip> sweb: i'd add an entry in /etc/hosts and you will be ok, set the sharing server to a static IP to avoid issues. It will also make the name resolve faster
<pad_s> is it better to install 32-bit or 64-bit on a 64-bit capable laptop ?
<sweb> offff with ubuntu 9.10 i did not have this stupid problem
<ActionParsnip> pad_s: depends, how much ram have you got and what is the main use?
<k0d3g3ar> pad_s, depends if you have hardware on that machine that needs drivers that don't have 64 bit support really
<iAccepted> Guys i need help.
<ActionParsnip> sweb: log a bug then
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k0d3g3ar> iAccepted, don't we all :)  You should see my mortgage!
<hmw> Guest69823: what are you trying to accomplish?
<hackel> Since doing a fresh install of 10.04, I can no longer shut down my computer (it always reboots) nor suspend or hibernate.  Any suggestions for troubleshooting this?  I've got a Dell M1530.
<uLinux> hello
<sweb> ActionParsnip, last question how can i know which file that rythmbox can open ?
<sweb> with wich premission
<uLinux> im updating ubuntu and now it shows this message about Grub
<Klick> Hi
<hmw> hackel: sudo init 0 should shut down. your symptoms sound somewhat weird, perhaps it is a BIOS issue?
<iAccepted> k0d3g3ar: which program should i use for perl language.
<pad_s> ActionParsnip, 4GB RAM, main use programming, watching movie and online videos
<ActionParsnip> sweb: it will run as your user so that will dictate the permission. I dont uderstand your question
<uLinux> "keep the local version currently installed"
<StevenX> Hello. Can anyone help me out. I am looking for a program that allowed me to do multiple things. One of the things that it allowed me to do was to start up firefox typing only "fi". It would bring up a "window" kinda of.
<uLinux> i just want the new kernel
<ActionParsnip> pad_s: 64bit then as you have more ram than 32bit can address (without pae)
<Klick> I need to take a bootable thumbdrive and convert to an iso file any utils that would help?
<hackel> hmw: I never had an issue prior to upgrading to lucid though, been using this machine for 2 years now.
<sweb> ActionParsnip, ok thank for time, it's to late for me .... i'll be back soon
<StevenX> It ran all the time, and I had to press a key combination and so if I wanted to run xchat, all I had to do was press that key, and type in xch and it would auto-complete it for me.
<pad_s> ActionParsnip, ok thanks.. i will download the 64bit version
<Klick> i know this probably doen't have anything to do with ubuntu
<uLinux> after updating kernel it says "keep the local version currently installed"
<StevenX> Kinda like "read" my mind on what I was looking for. (FYI, it's not ctrl+f2)
<k0d3g3ar> iAccepted, I think that Synaptic just has the one 'perl' application there.
<CloudMonkee> anyone use Evolution Mail? if so, I want to know how to switch from one synchronize account mailbox to another.
<uLinux> i just want the new kernel!
<ActionParsnip> pad_s: remember to md5 test the iso before downloading
<uLinux> help!
<ActionParsnip> not downloading, burning
<iAccepted> k0d3g3ar: Synaptic, Sorry im a noob by the way.
<vsingh165> I'm trying to figure out why GNOME takes so long to log in
<ActionParsnip> uLinux:  what file is it saying will be editted?
<iAccepted> k0d3g3ar: Synaptic?
<pad_s> ActionParsnip, is that to make sure its downloaded properly ?
<vsingh165> I've sifted thru log files and haven't really found anything pertaining to my problem
<ActionParsnip> pad_s: exactly ;)
<uLinux> ActionParsnip configuration file grub
<pad_s> ActionParsnip, sure will do.. thank you
<k0d3g3ar> iAccepted, Go to your System Menu, select Administration, and then Synaptic Package Manager.  Then do a search for 'perl' and you can download it right from there
<gnac> can someone tell me how to get the gnome filemanager to stop opening up new windows?
<CloudMonkee> Can anyone help me with Evolution Mail. It's a very simple question.
<hmw> !ask | CloudMonkee
<ubottu> CloudMonkee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdg> any command line junkies here tonight who listen to internet radio?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: I'd say install the maintainers, if you check the differences you can see whats shaking but usually the maintainers is ok
<StevenX> anyone? lol.
<uLinux> ok ill do it
<hmw> !anyone | lol
<ubottu> lol: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gnac> mdg: yes, but not via the cli
<Cryp71c> Who was talking earlier about removing things from the tray bar in UNR? Is there anyway to do that?
<ActionParsnip> StevenX: sounds like gnomedo
<uLinux> reboot brb
<dominicdinad> !lol | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<iAccepted> k0d3g3ar: Would that download the language or a program?
<hazyred> hi guys, i'm having problems getting tethering to work with my iphone on a 10.04 fresh install. turned tethering on, connected and nothing happened. any suggestions?
<k0d3g3ar> iAccepted, language I think.
<vsingh165> anyone noticing gnome having weird issues?  sometimes my cursor goes crazy and it cycles thru all the menus/buttons on screen; it goes back to normal after a few seconds
<mdg> gnac: I'm trying to get moc to play shoutcast streams - - I just found out streamtuner has an error regarding audacious/audacious2
<hmw> *facepalm* (i feel urged to say *fp*)
<gnac> How do I get the gnome filemanager to stop opening up new windows everytime I click on a folder?
<StevenX> ActionParsnip, that's it!!!!!
<StevenX> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> np
<Klick> I need to take a bootable thumbdrive and convert to an iso file any utils that would help?
<Trellian> StevenX: try launchy
<k0d3g3ar> iAccepted, you can use GEdit or any IDE for your code.  They are just text files afterall
<vsingh165> @gnac: open up a folder and go to Edit -> Preferences
<dominicdinad> hmw: what do you mean
<maestrojed> As I use ubuntu more and more my biggest fear is in buying accessories. How do you know if they will work with Ubuntu? For instance, do I need be picky when buying an external hard drive to use as a back up drive?
<gnac> vsingh165: I didn't see anything there about new windows.
<Guest52771> hello
<mdg> moc doesn't like the playlist.... I must be doing something wrong
<hmw> dominicdinad: i was refering to someone else, who used LOL. nevermind. i am usually not using any abbrevations
<k0d3g3ar> maestrojed, you should be fine with any devices that use common interfaces (ie. USB, Firewire, etc.).  Ubuntu has excellent interface support built in
<iAccepted> k0d3g3ar: Ugh, this is going to be hard ill look it up i don't want to bother you,.
<vsingh165> @gnac: go to "Behavior" tab, and there's an option "Open each folder in its own window"
<Guest52771> can anyone help with my Ubuntu 10 wifi signal on my laptop?  for some reason it seems to flash for packets either received or transmitted
<maestrojed> K0d3g3ar: thank you
<uLinux> now i have 2 different kernel entries
<gnac> vsingh165: ty
<CloudMonkee> I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, and, for some reason, I can't get my Nvidia Geforce GT 220 card to be recognized to run proprietary drivers. Anyone, at all, know the solution to the problem?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: if the current kernel is ok, you can remove the old one. i'd test for a while just to be sure
<k0d3g3ar> CloudMonkee, do you have the NVidia drivers installed?
<vsingh165> gnac: np...by the way, are you having issues with gnome in 10.04 (if you're running that)
<gnac> vsingh165: no, not yet.
<ActionParsnip> CloudMonkee: add the nvidia vpau ppa and install the nvidia-lx-185 package which will install the latest 195 driver
<vsingh165> gnac: my cursor sometimes goes nuts and cycles thru all the menus and buttons for a few seconds, then comes back to normal again.  it's weird
<CloudMonkee> k0deg3ar, no i don't. it usually just recognizes it. In 9.10 & 10.04, it does, but I have to run 9.04 for vmware workstation
<gnac> lol, no, haven't seen that.
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: after it happens run: dmesg | tail -n 20
<uLinux> ubuntu shows a weird color when is shutting down
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: see if it gives any clues
<uLinux> but this happens since lucid
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: do you have a mobile phone near the mouse cable (if its a wired one)
<arvind_khadri> uLinux, its desired
<uLinux> and before showing Login window
<hmw> uLinux: that should be not a problem. they just are too lazy to program some clearing of the video RAM. I wonder, why they dont fix this. On my computers, Linux often looks weird, while shutting down.
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: found something in dmesg (lemme pastebin it)
<uLinux> it shows something but the image is weird
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: pastebin away
<Cryp71c> Hrm, trying to get wireless working, sudo ifconfig -a lists a "wlan0" ; I try "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<uLinux> maybe thats because they dont shutdown too often
<ActionParsnip> Cryp71c: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you see SSIDs?
<hmw> uLinux: heh. that might be it.
<robson> how can i get python-lxml 2.2.2 or better? apt-get is choosing lxml 2.1.5
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/HN1X7A5j
<uLinux> and sometimes i have to reajust the displaying image
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: it logs that everytime the mouse gues nuts
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<uLinux> after boot
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: i do have wireless keybd but mouse is wired, maybe that has to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: ok now use that output in websearches to find bugs and/or guides
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: this never happens in win7
<vsingh165> k
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: what windows does or doesnt do is moot
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: yeah, but if windows isn't doing it, it's most probably an ubuntu-related issue
<uLinux> btw i have problem that i asked a lot of times here: How can I fix hour/clock format at Login window, Pidgin etc..?
<david_> ahhh!! lol some help. Was following the tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM and it wants me to install grub but ive no idea what to chose
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: windows is a completely different OS with different drivers and different support
<Trellian> can someone help me debug an upstart issue i'm having where the runlevel is not properly set? it's not because there's no 'lo' entry in /etc/network/interfaces as many launchpad bugs state. The system boots, but stalls halfway during the boot process, if i then ssh into the box the runlevel command returns unknown, manually doing telinit 2 will compleet the boot process
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: if it didnt happen in say redat then thatis of interest
<ActionParsnip> vsingh165: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6105
<robson> how can i get a package from lucid if i'm using jaunty?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<ActionParsnip> robson: you need a ppa
<robson> ActionParsnip: what's that?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | robson
<ubottu> robson: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> robson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ActionParsnip> oops, duplicate link, nice
<mdg> when I try to get mocp to play from here:  http://classic.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=9557&file=filename.pls -- I get nothing
<uLinux> in Ubuntu clock format is 24 but at Login window, Pidgin, etc is 12 clock
<hiexpo> Cryp71c,  - what are you trying to do
<Cryp71c> hiexpo, get my wireless up and running.
<k3rn> hi
<hiexpo> what kinda wireless card you have?
<vsingh165> ActionParsnip: looks like it may be my mouse...it is 2 yrs old after all.  time 4 a new one I guess
<hiexpo> Cryp71c,  - what kind of wireless card u have model brand and version number
<hmw> woohooo.... i cant stop loughing about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<robson> ActionParsnip: i found my package in there, now what?
<k3rn> i want to modify an ls output in a script. i don't want the file extensions, it should cut anything after the first dot in the filename. can anyone give me a pointer on how to do this?
<ActionParsnip> robson: add the ppa. If you give a link I can give you commands etc
<rohit> Hello, I want to add a domain to dns entry, I don't know where to add it. My isp's DNS server is broken for Google and I want to add google.com => 74.125.43.99 How can I do that?
<hmw> k3m: you might want to cut anythig after the _last_ dot.
<hiexpo> hmw, lol
<ardantus> what is the meaning of "tar --numeric-owner -vzcf /vz/template/cache/ubuntu-10.04-i386-minimal.tar.gz"
<hmw> it's so hilarious
<k3rn> hmw: yea maybe last dot - anyway how can i do that?
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip: I rebooted, and I manually started samba, and there is no share. Interestingly there WAS before I rebooted. Any ideas?
<robson> ActionParsnip: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxml/2.2.4-1
<hmw> k3m: i am checking on my own... no idea so far. but you asked for some pointers ;-)
<k3rn> i am not that into awk i think one could do it with it
<uLinux> anybody having issues with clock format in login window, pidgin.. why does it show AM and PM if i chose 24clock format...
<Cryp71c> hiexpo, Broadcom BCM4312 rev 1
<wizardyesterday> k3rn, I use.... ls | cut -d '.' -f 1
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - what is up there couch cussion :)
<rohit> I meant Domain to IP address entry
<wizardyesterday> k3rn, that will give you stuff to the left of the dot and file extension
<tsyj2007> hi ,i want to know which python ide is good
<tsyj2007> thaks
<robson> tsyj2007: i use dr python
<k3rn> wizardyesterday: this looks promissing! let me try!
<wizardyesterday> ;)
<Trellian> k3rn: ls | while read file; do echo "$file" | sed -e 's/\..*$//g'; done
<ActionParsnip> robson: 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<tsyj2007> robson, what is dr
<robson> ActionParsnip: i believe 64
<ouyes> tsyj2007, as far as i know  Eric
<robson> tsyj2007: middle and last initial
<ActionParsnip> robson: what is the output of: uname -a
<mustu> hi all
<ouyes> tsyj2007, just try
<Ganymede> rohit, add it in /etc/hosts
<tsyj2007> ouyes, ok
<robson> ActionParsnip: definitely 64 bit
<rohit> Ganymede: aha, thanks :)
<mustu> is there any other room for Community ?
<hiexpo> Cryp71c, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<ActionParsnip> robson: sweet ok
<tsyj2007> ouyes, but i am using gnome,not kde
<hiexpo> ouyes,  - howdy
<ActionParsnip> robson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxml/2.2.4-1/+build/1456295/+files/python-lxml_2.2.4-1_amd64.deb
<Ganymede> rohit, a better option would be to use a better DNS server such as level3's public DNS or google's public DNS or HE's public DNS
<Trellian> k3rn: basically pipe output of ls through sed -e 's/\..*$//g'
<rohit> Ganymede: I just tried Google's DNS server, are they safe? Is it reliable?
<unop> k3rn, Trellian, that fails with filenames containing spaces
<robson> ActionParsnip: how do i install the package? dpkg?
<hiexpo> rohit, if it was not why would we tell you that ?
<Ganymede> rohit, i don't use it personally so i don't know how reliable it is
<ouyes> hiexpo, sorry what is -  howdy?
<rohit> Ganymede: cool, np
<Trellian> unop: not on my system ..
<ActionParsnip> robson: sudo dpkg -i python-lxml_2.2.4-1_amd64.deb
<hiexpo> ouyes, hello
<flamr> anyone know how to fix wine error "ERROR_INSTALL_LANGUAGE_UNSUPPORTED" ? Please..
<ouyes> hiexpo, hello
<rohit> hiexpo: Just asking if there are any known problems
<tsyj2007> robson, it is writen in gtk?
<BiggFREE> What dpkg means ?
<ActionParsnip> robson: looks like thats a lucid deb
<robson> tsyj2007: no it's wxPython i think, that or fltk
<hiexpo> rohit, not aware of any i think its ok
<k3rn> Trellian: wizardyesterday: it works, but i want to use the -x option with ls - then only the first columne gets listed !?
<robson> ActionParsnip: it is
<rohit> hiexpo: that's all I wanted to here :) thanks
<tsyj2007> robson, not qt??
<robson> tsyj2007: no it's not qt
<freddy_dude> noob here, installed netbook edition, and i get an error whe ni boot into linux, and it puts me in initramfs shell
<BiggFREE> What dpkg means ?
<tsyj2007> robson, ok ,thanks
<robson> ActionParsnip: thanks!! my code works, independent study is OVER :)
<unop> Trellian, k3rn - for i in *.png;  do echo "${i%%*}"; done
<unop> Trellian, k3rn, or rather - for i in *.png;  do echo "${i%%.*}"; done
<BiggFREE> What dpkg means ?
<robson> tsyj2007: yeah it's wxPython i checked
<hiexpo> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<ActionParsnip> robson: as long as you are happy
<ActionParsnip> haahhaha next release is maverick meerkat
<robson> ActionParsnip: very happy right now, that independent study took over a year
<BiggFREE> ty
<magn3ts> I have to reinstall nvidia every other reboot after upgrading to 10.04. I only have good graphics every other boot. This is terribly frustrating and I'd love any advice! thanks!
<Trellian> can someone help me debug an upstart issue i'm having where the runlevel is not properly set? it's not because there's no 'lo' entry in /etc/network/interfaces as many launchpad bugs state. The system boots, but stalls halfway during the boot process, if i then ssh into the box the runlevel command returns unknown, manually doing telinit 2 will compleet the boot process
<hiexpo> !9.10 \ magn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k3rn> wizardyesterday:  ls | cut -d '.' -f 1 works fine, but i want the output of ls in columns
<unop> k3rn, -x lists files in lines tho? not columns
<k3rn> unop: okay yea, in fact i want to pipe the complete output to cowsay ;p
<k3rn> unop: and i want it to be in columns ...
<unop> k3rn, perhaps.  for i in *;  do echo -ne "${i%%.*}"$'\t'; done
<n2diy> k3rn: qsl?
<cpare> good evening room
<k3rn> n2diy: ?
<unop> k3rn, that's tab separated. you could do space separated with -  for i in *;  do echo -ne "${i%%.*} "; done
<n2diy> k3rn: your nick looks like a ham radio call sign.
<geirha> k3rn: for i in *; do echo "${i%.*}"; done | column
<hiexpo> !hi \ cpare
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shane2peru_> !hi | cpare
<ubottu> cpare: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<k3rn> n2diy: meaning what?
<hiexpo> !hi | cpare
<Docteh> whats the text mode IM client called?
<freddy_dude> noob here, installed netbook edition, and i get an error whe ni boot into linux, and it puts me in initramfs shell
<n2diy> k3rn: I thought you were a brother ham.
<ActionParsnip> Docteh: you can use irssi
<cpare> Anyone in the room experienced with the "Me Menu"???
<ardantus> what is mean for " tar --numeric-owner"
<unop> Docteh, IM client for what tho?  jabber, msn, yahoo?
<ActionParsnip> ardantus: read: man tar
<Docteh> ActionParsnip: yea, irssi + something, but i never remember what the thing is called
<k3rn> n2diy: ham?
<hmw> is there a FF addon, that lets me select (doubleclick) and access a dictionary through the context menu?
<magn3ts> I have to reinstall nvidia every other reboot after upgrading to 10.04. I only have good graphics every other boot. This is terribly frustrating and I'd love any advice! thanks!
<n2diy> k3rn: ham radio operator!!!!
<Docteh> unop: msn aim or gmail chat
<cpare> hello all - thanks for the warm welcome
<k3rn> geirha: THANKS - i think i got as i wanted
<ActionParsnip> magn3ts: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<k3rn> geirha: ls | cut -d '.' -f 1 | column | cowsay -n
<Docteh> n2diy: where is n2?
<ubuntunewb> hey, all. Does anyone know how to set keycombos for screen pivot?
<Dark_Wolf> Is there any way I can choose which X display a program runs on on startup?
<n2diy> Docteh: NY and NJ
<ActionParsnip> docteh: bitbee
<Dark_Wolf> I have 2 docks, and it's annoying to have them both start up on the same monitor
<shane2peru_> magn3ts, I just saw a thread on that on the forums
<hiexpo> ardantus, perhaps you should learn a bit more about linux before / know one is gonna spoon feed you here google is your best friend
<bb2> hi, iḿ trying to install lemonpos from ubuntu center sofware but there is an error any help?
<unop> Dark_Wolf, write a wrapper script that sets the display before running the program?
<Plugh> Docteh: The zone numbers in US calls no longer truly indicate what part of the US they are in.
<shane2peru_> magn3ts, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466150&highlight=install+nvidia+drivers+lucid  there it is, they have some fixes, read through the posts there
<CloudMonkee> In Ubuntu 9.04, why can't my system find my proprietary driver for a Geforce GT 220 nvidia card?
<Dark_Wolf> unop: how would I go about setting the display?
<shane2peru_> magn3ts, I haven't yet done it, but I have nvidia too, just havn't installed the drivers yet
<Narya> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shane2peru_> CloudMonkee, check out this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466150&highlight=install+nvidia+drivers+lucid
<Docteh> Plugh: canada is VA/VE but looks like USA uses more letters :)
<unop> Dark_Wolf,  DISPLAY=$blah program
<DingGGu> how can use shell command "du" see only folder?
<shane2peru_> CloudMonkee, do you mean 10.04?
<Dark_Wolf> unop: where $blah would be $1 or just 1?
<unop> DingGGu,  du directory_name
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: du -h /path/to/folder
<CloudMonkee> shane2peru_, no, I"m in 9.04
<shane2peru_> CloudMonkee, in that case ignore my link. :)  my baed
<shane2peru_> CloudMonkee, bad
<ubuntunewb> does anyone have any suggestions as to how to set hotkeys for screen rotation? I can't seem to find anything on Google.
<unop> Dark_Wolf,  $1 if you are passing the display value to the script - but I would have throught you would hard code that rather than have it be dynamic
<Narya> !flash x64
<datta> why is gwibber not loading?
<Dark_Wolf> unop: I'm just going by what you said. I dunno what I'm doing
<datta> I have it installed but it's not showing at all
<hiexpo> !gwibbler
<k3rn> unop, geirha, Thanks again!
<unop> Dark_Wolf, for example, if you wanted firefox to launch on display :0.1   then your command becomes    DISPLAY=:0.1 firefox
<Dark_Wolf> ah
<Dark_Wolf> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Narya: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa.html
<maestrojed> Does ubuntu have backup software built in? What is the best software to use? I am about to buy an external drive for backup.
<Cornwall> Hi, I'd like to run a .sh script after my network connects to eth0. How would I go about that? Will placing the script in /etc/network/if-up.d achieve this? If so, I don't think it has worked
<Narya> ty ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !backup | maestrojed
<ubottu> maestrojed: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unop> Cornwall,   man 5 interfaces   # look for pre-up and post-up
<shane2peru_> maestrojed, you need to install it, but yes there are plenty of backup solutions
<maestrojed> ActonParsn: Thank you
<maestrojed> shane2peru_ TY
<ActionParsnip> maestrojed: there is no single best application for any single task
<unop> Cornwall, that won't work if you are using something like network-manager to control your connections however
<Narya> ActionParsnip, E: Couldn't find package flashplugin64-installer
<shane2peru_> maestrojed, no prob
<datta> hiexpo: thanks but I don't think even what is included in ubuntu's directory is included in ubotto
<Cornwall> unop: I'm using network  manager
<ActionParsnip> Narya: did you add the ppa?
<Syco54645> my usb drive is no longer mounting. when i do an fdisk -l the id is b. i assume that is what is wrong with it?
<Narya> oops missed that part ActionParsnip thank you!
<woodyjlw> I have to reset my bluetooth visibility every time I reboot or wake to reconnect my mouse and it wont save the bluetooth name after I enter it in
<Syco54645> if so what can i do to fix it?
<Plugh> I've updated my laptop and desktop from 9.10 to 10.04. On the laptop, the minimize/maximize/close gadgets stayed on the right. On the desktop they are now on the left. How do I move them back to the right on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Narya: read ALL of the page, it helps quite a bit
<unop> Cornwall, NM doesn't use the  /etc/network/* files at all - as far as i know -- NM's not very versatile
<datta> did anyone get any message from gwibber saying what had happened?
<Narya> ActionParsnip, ok thank you!
<unop> Cornwall, you could use wicd instead of NM - it allows you to run scripts
<Cornwall> unop: well, how about running it on resume? I could just make the script sleep for a little bit
<woodyjlw> im using ubuntu 10.04
<aaron-n-nikki> what can i use to open rar files?
<unop> Cornwall, ok, maybe I should ask what you are actually trying to do first?
<ardantus> ActionParsnip: always "tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive"
<hmw> aaron-n-nikki: "unrar"
<Trellian> aaragh, i hate upstart :(
<aaron-n-nikki> is that the name of it?
<Cornwall> unop: My end goal is to run a script that will log me into my network - I get kicked off after an hour of inactivity. So the only time I have to log back in is when I wake up in the morning
<Narya> ActionParsnip, flash is still not working on firefox after following all instructions
<hiexpo> !unrar\
<hmw> that is the command
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Plugh> aaron-n-nikki: Install the unrar-nonfree package. It has rar and unrar command line programs
<ActionParsnip> Narya: what browser do you use?
<Narya> Firefox ActionParsnip
<Cornwall> unop: er, rather, resume my computer* (I have a script to handle all the other inactivity
<vago_> hi I download via synaptic  Solar theme now, how I can install it?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install unrar free
<vago_> anybody know?
<Dark_Wolf> How do I get a command to work without a path prepended? I tried putting the script in /bin, but it still can't find it.
<sebsebseb> vago_: for Plymouth?
<datta> in system>> preference there is broadcast too but gwibber's not loading
<vago_> sebsebseb,  yes
<sebsebseb> vago_: remove the other theme's and it should use that one instead
<unop> Cornwall, I would keep the connection alive perhaps to avoid the inactivity - like pinging a host every set interval
<Dark_Wolf> Apparently the system is looking for the script in my home directory
<Plugh> Dark_Wolf: Did you mark the script as executable?
<sebsebseb> vago_: well that Ubuntu text boot one,  can probably stay
<shane2peru_> sebsebseb, what is Plymouth?
<vago_> are u sure? and how I can remove default theme?
<Dark_Wolf> Plugh: Yeah
<unop> Dark_Wolf,  /bin has to be in your PATH variable
<Cornwall> unop: During sleep? How would I achieve that?
<sebsebseb> vago_: in Synaptic
<hiexpo> !plymouth
<sebsebseb> vago_: there may be another way to do this, but this is the way I know works
<woodyjlw> I have to reset my bluetooth visibility every time I reboot or wake to reconnect my mouse and it wont save the bluetooth name after I enter it in... using 10.04
<Dark_Wolf> unop: /bin isn't by default? O-o
<vago_> ok I will try it right now
<sebsebseb> hiexpo: no factoid yet, but maybe there should be one
<markus_> hy everybody
<hiexpo> yes
<aaron-n-nikki> Plugh: how do I install the package?
<datta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/428665/ this is the error that pops up after trying gwibber in the terminal
<unop> Dark_Wolf,  do check.  echo "$PATH"
<markus_> I miss a volume control in the panel. where can I find that?
<sebsebseb> shane2peru_: the graphical boot up that Fedora and Mandriva had before Ubuntu,  unfortuatnly it does not like propritary Nivida or ATI drivers,  well I guess that depends on the driver
<unop> Cornwall, hmm, well - wicd then
<Dark_Wolf> ah
<vago_> sebsebseb,  which one I need to remove? there is no any default theme in synaptic
<datta> is it that a file is missing or some problem with proxy?
<Dark_Wolf> unop: Thanks :)
<ubuntunewb> how do i go about enabling custom keyboard shortcuts? I cannot assign a key combo to the shortcuts
<sebsebseb> vago_: search synaptic for  plymouth
<shane2peru_> sebsebseb, ahh, ok, thanks
<unop> Dark_Wolf, is it? because if i remember correctly, for non-root users ubuntu has a skewed PATH
<Dark_Wolf> It's /usr/bin
<Plugh> aaron-n-nikki: You can install it using Synaptic
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I search but there is no something like default theme..
<sebsebseb> shane2peru_: your not on 10.04 yet?
<Narya> ActionParsnip, the Adobe Flash Player 64 bit alpha installer is installed
<Cornwall> unop: I really like networkmanager, though.... :(. Do you not know of a way to run a script on resume? I have found /etc/pm/suspend.d, but that runs a script on both suspend and resume, I believe. My script blocks will suspend from working.
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: sudo find / -name "libflashplayer.so"
<sebsebseb> vago_: no it won't say default theme, just look to see what thems are installed
<sebsebseb> vago_: have you got more than one theme installed?
<vago_> sebsebseb,  no
<Henry_BR> splash(while booting) isn't shown in ubuntu lucid. how could i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Narya: cool,  but it doesnt run in firefox?
<sebsebseb> vago_: no  plymouth ubuntu-text  or anything like that?
<ubuntunewb> nevermind, found it ^.^
<aaron-n-nikki> sudo find rar unrar
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: ok what do you see instead?
<EntityReborn> Is there a way to bunch wallpapers together in the same way the space ones are bunched?
<vago_> plymouth-ubuntu-logo
<vago_> and
<ActionParsnip> Narya:  sudo find / -name "libflashplayer.so"    what is output? Did you restart firefox after installing it?
<vago_> plymouth-ubuntu-text
<sebsebseb> vago_: right those are the defaults
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: can use: which rar; which unrar
<vago_> remove and logo and text?
<sebsebseb> vago_: text can probably stay, but be sure to remove plymouth-ubuntu-logo if you want the solor theme instead
<Trellian> can someone help me debug an upstart issue i'm having where the runlevel is not properly set? it's not because there's no 'lo' entry in /etc/network/interfaces as many launchpad bugs state. The system boots, but stalls halfway during the boot process, if i then ssh into the box the runlevel command returns unknown, manually doing telinit 2 will compleet the boot process
<unop> Cornwall, I believe I've used a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ sometime ago
<shane2peru_> sebsebseb, oh, I have been on 10.04 for over a month now, guess I'm just not up on this stuff, I spend too much time using my computer instead of tinkering lately. :)
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I find this way
<vago_> sudo update-alternatives --install \
<vago_> /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth default.plymouth \
<vago_> /lib/plymouth/themes/solar/solar.plymouth 100
<FloodBot1> vago_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henry_BR> sebsebseb, a black window
<vago_> I will try it right now, after that I will try how u say :-)
<Narya> that was the problem forgot to restart FF. Thanks again ActionParsnip
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: right yeah I know about this kind of issue
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR:  Which graphics card you got?
<markl_> is there an easy way in ubuntu to set up a network scanner?
<UncleD> Almost done with my upgrade from Karmic->Lucid. Round of applause please?
<unop> Cornwall, you have to check what $1 is in the script - it can be one of  "suspend", "hibernate", "resume" or "thaw" -- so you can base your actions on this condition
<datta> sorry looks like a bug has already been reported
<Henry_BR> intel g950 i guess
<Cornwall> unop: my problem is that my script uses the lynx text browser in the background to log in. When I suspend, I cannot get to that login page because I haven't been timed out yet. I tried setting a timeout for the script, but it still inhibits suspend..
<ActionParsnip> Narya: cool, thought it would be ;)
<Cornwall> unop: I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with $1
<woodyjlw> I crashed ubuntu 10.04 on my dual boot. I am going to install on different drive and dont want to have to reinstall windows7 so is there a way to fix the boot sector for windows and delete the broken ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: or if you don't know,  well Nivida or ATI?  Intel maybe?
<ubuntunewb> does anyone know where the empathy tray icon images are located in the filesystem?
<Dark_Wolf> unop: Alright now...new problem: It's only running one dock at a time. It waits until one closes before opening the other
<ActionParsnip> markl_: do you mean access one or setup ubuntu as a network scanning server?
<unop> Cornwall, $1 being the first argument passed to the script when it is called.
<EntityReborn> Is there a way to bunch wallpapers together in the same way the space papers are bunched?
<hiexpo> easy way synaptic unrar free
<vago__> sebsebseb,  it work but only when I shutdown computer
<vago__> sebsebseb,  When I start it, it use old login form, and no animation.. just black screen.. default loading is not show too
<Cornwall> unop: How would I go about basing actions via condition? You don't have to tell me, but I don't really know how to google for this
<unop> Dark_Wolf, you might want to send the task into the background .. add a & to the end of your command.
<sebsebseb> vago__: hrm
<sebsebseb> vago__: Which graphics card?
<aaron-n-nikki> ActionParsnip: Says no such file or directory. I did sudo apt-get install rar  unrar
<ActionParsnip> !info rar | aaron-n-nikki
<Henry_BR> sebsebseb, is an intel... let me see... INTEL  950 128MB
<Dark_Wolf> ubuntunewb: Have you tried something like /usr/share/empathy?
<vago__> sebsebseb, Intel HD 4100 or something like that.. Dell Inspiron default card
<vago__> :-)
<ubottu> aaron-n-nikki: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.9.b2-1 (lucid), package size 542 kB, installed size 1164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Guest10750> is there any console/terminals that blend into the desktop background
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: make sure you have multiverse repo enabled
<Cornwall> unop: ah, I'm guessing I use if/then. So would I say "if pm-suspend"?
<vago__> sebsebseb,  now i remove it from synaptic
<vago__> will try again
<sebsebseb> right you both got Intel  Henry_BR and vago__  you both should be able to use Plymouth with that
<unop> Cornwall,  in the script you'd have something like.   case "$1" in  suspend)  my_suspend_command_here;; resume) my_resume_command_here;; esac
<aaron-n-nikki> ActionParsnip: how i do that?
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: The default terminal is transparent in Lucid. You can also set earlier versions to do this with profiles.
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: use software sources in administration
<ubuntunewb> Dark_Wolf: i looked for it, but didn't find it; maybe i overlooked it. let me try again.
<unop> Cornwall, yea, basically conditional checking - you can use your if/then/else if you like
<jdsanderson> Where can i get help with 10.04
<Dark_Wolf> jdsanderson: here :P
<sebsebseb> jdsanderson: yeah here
<sebsebseb> !ask | jdsanderson
<ubottu> jdsanderson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jdsanderson> I am having video driver problems
<vago_> sebsebseb, now it work :-)
<Cornwall> unop: excellent. I'll fiddle with this. Ubuntu does use pm-utils, doesn't it?
<sebsebseb> !details | jdsanderson
<ubottu> jdsanderson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vago_> sebsebseb,  do you know, how change login form ?
<Henry_BR> sebsebseb, I have tried to do: sudo aptitude reinstall Plymouth... didn't work
<unop> Cornwall, well, check out some of the other scripts in that directory - should give you an idea of how to construct the script of yours
<jdsanderson> and cant find xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> vago_: what's up with your log in screen?
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: uhmm plymouth is already installed by default
<vago_> sebsebseb, for example from art.gnome.org
<Dark_Wolf> ubuntunewb: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux_customize_terminal.html <-- Check there
<unop> Cornwall, I'm not too sure actually - I run a system that's far removed from ubuntu as it stands
<jdsanderson> ati radion moble m6 ly
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: in 10.04
<vago_> sebsebseb,  it use default login form, but I wanna change it :-(
<aaron-n-nikki> ActionParsnip: don't see multiverse repo
<jbrouhard> jdsanderson, What exactly is the driver problem ?
<Cornwall> unop: ha, okay. Well, I will try this out. Thanks so much for your help
<ActionParsnip> jdsanderson: lucid annoyingly doesnt ship with an xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> vago_: there is some sort of program in the repo that can get a background from Gnome and put as  background in GDM 2.  GDM 2 sucks though,  may as well use KDM or something else really :)
<Henry_BR> sebsebseb, i tried to (re)install
<vago_> sebsebseb,  KDM? what is that ? :-)
<sebsebseb> vago_: KDE Display Manager
<sebsebseb> vago_: of course if you never installed a KDE app on there before, it is going to want to put on quite a lot of stuff
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: under the ubuntu software tab iths the 4th tickbox down
<Dark_Wolf> ubuntunewb: The only annoying thing about versions of the terminal pre-Lucid is that the transparency goes straight to the desktop; it doesn't show underlying windows
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: it says multiverse in the brackets
<vago_> sebsebseb,  :-D  but Gnome not bad too :-) I watched some videos in Youtube ;-) I never installed KDE yet :-)
<jdsanderson> sometimes ti works, sometimes it freezes, sometimes it 3ds some times it dosent sometimes i close the lid and it starts workin when i open it again sometimes i have to re boot............
<vago_> sebsebseb,  which program u can advice to change login screen ?
<ubuntunewb> Dark_Wolf: terminal? I'm trying to fix empathy. It has a bugged icon for one of its functions, and i'm trying to fix it :P
<sebsebseb> vago_: well since uhmm I guess 2004 or was that 2005,  I have mixed Gnome and KDE apps
<jbrouhard> jdsanderson, are you using the restricted drivers ?
<aaron-n-nikki> ActionParsnip: ubuntu software center?
<sebsebseb> vago_: so  Gnome usauly with KDE apps in it, sometimes other way round though
<jdsanderson> no
<un214> full screen flash updates screen very slowly and/or hangs (lucid amd64)
<lucas-arg> im having slow transfer rate with ubuntu i have a iw3945abg wireless card, is it any bug reported?
<Plugh> I got the min/max/close gadgets appearing where I wanted them by resetting the theme via System->Preferences->Appearance
<jdsanderson> no restricted drivers preasent
<Dark_Wolf> ubuntunewb: Sorry... helping two people at once is hard xD
<sebsebseb> vago_: since neither Desktop environment is good enough for me on it's own
<un214> this was working all throught the alphas and only got broke on the last RC
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/linux_customize_terminal.html <-- Check there
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: no, under the system menu -> administration -> software sources
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: The only annoying thing about versions of the terminal pre-Lucid is that the transparency goes straight to the desktop; it doesn't show underlying windows
<Trellian> is it ok to set /boot to noauto? will apt dist-upgrades automount it?
<jdsanderson> right now it is working
<jdsanderson> but took three boots
<jbrouhard> jdsanderson, I'd recommend using the restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mainmenu.png
<jbrouhard> cause the FOSS version are rather buggy i think.
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: i can't make it any clearer now
<sebsebseb> vago_: KDM yeah :)  uhmm LXDM by default that will say Lubuntu if you install from Ubuntu repo,  a rather nice screen though.  There's slim as well  which will say Debian if you install from the repo, and that one is rather customizable it seems by the site that it woudn't take much to make your own theme.
<ChromiumChris> Hello all!
<aaron-n-nikki> ActionParsnip: i'm there just don't see it
<Henry_BR> I'm considering to remove EMPATHY because this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/573814 . Does anyone know what program should I use instead of Empathy?
<manchot> Dark_Wolf, thank you. I am reading it.
<jdsanderson> there isn't one all the old ati drivers are open sorce
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I have not installed Desktop Environment
<sebsebseb> vago_: even a way to get the old GDM working, but that's a bit pointless
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I install it right now :-))
<mc_> Henry_BR, pidgin?
<sebsebseb> vago_: uh no you don't understand then
<ubuntunewb> Dark_Wolf: It's fine :)
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/ubuntu-software-sources-proprietary-drivers.jpg   its the bottom tick box in the highlighted area
<vago_> sebsebseb,  ? :-)
<aaron-n-nikki> ActionParsnip: check marked
<ubuntunewb> Dark_Wolf: I've looked high and low for the icon stash, and i can't seem to find the set i'm looking for.
<sebsebseb> vago_: you already have one it's called Gnome
<jbrouhard> jdsanderson, I dunno, there's two differnet sets of ATI drivers floating.. one community built, one built by ATI themselves.
<sebsebseb> vago_: KDE is another popular one
<jdsanderson> i would like to force hardy's driver it worked perfecrt
<vago_> sebsebseb,  but I find in repo GNOME Desktop Enviroment package
<ActionParsnip> aaron-n-nikki: ok click close and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get rar unrar
<sebsebseb> vago_: and you can mix  Gnome and KDE apps together
<manchot> Dark_Wolf, can I launch a borderless, transparent, maximized terminal that goes into the background?
<sebsebseb> vago_: Ubuntu uses Gnome,    Kubuntu uses KDE
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: I think I know what you're looking for, or something similar. Give me a sec.
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I uninstall kubuntu because it not work with my wifi
<jdsanderson> hang on , i'll find which one he is using right now
<ChromiumChris> Hello all!
<sebsebseb> vago_: Lubuntu uses LXDE.   Xubuntu uses  XFCE.  differnet looks and differnet apps,  you can log in to the actasul desktop environment from the log in screen.  or use it's apps in   the one you have installed,  you can use  KDE apps inside Gnome for example
<chid> are there any 'driver' checking software for ubuntu
<chid> like to upgrade and stuff ;P
<sebsebseb> vago_: also  Ubuntu,  Kubuntu, Lubuntu,  and Lubuntu are all Ubuntu under the hood, so your wireless  should  also work in Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> vago_: two Lubuntu's no that was meant to be Xubuntu  as well
<vago_> sebsebseb,  and how I can install KDE in my UBUNTU? :-)
<ChromiumChris> I'm not new to Ubuntu (I once had 6.06, 8.04, and 9.04) and I know have a question
<jdsanderson> using xserver- xorg-video-
<jdsanderson> ati
<sebsebseb> vago_: by installing Kubuntu
<ChromiumChris> I have 10.04 installed on my laptop, and my laptop supports an HDMI-out.
<Guest44568> hey how can i add Lubuntu to my choices of GUI's when i log in
<vago_> sebsebseb, no way to leave ubuntu and install KDe on it ? :-(
<ChromiumChris> but when i Plugged it in, nothing happened.
<ChromiumChris> what do I do to make it appear on my TV?
<sebsebseb> vago_: yes
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: yakuake may be as close as you can get
<sebsebseb> vago_: one of them will be the default,  and you can choose the other one from the log in screen, when you want it
<vago_> sebsebseb,  really I install Ubuntu for skype, because when I install kubuntu, I can't install skype I don't know why :-(
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: http://weichen.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/screenshot5.png
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I try again same package, but no changes..
<sebsebseb> vago_: you should be able to run Skype in Kubuntu as well
<jbrouhard> jdsanderson, I'd try the restricted drivers if it's not enabled
<jbrouhard> they may be more stable
<ChromiumChris> ?
<manchot> Dark_Wolf, yakuake is the program to have that effect?
<sebsebseb> vago_: anyway you don't need the whole of Kubuntu/KDE  installed to  have it's KDM log in screen
<hiexpo> ? once registered i should be able to join any channel right
<jdsanderson> yes restricted is enabled no driver
<ChromiumChris> How do I get 10.04 to appear over HDMI?
<vago_> sebsebseb,  is it ok that I install ubuntu and kubuntu with Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  after you 'identify' to the services on connection.
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, you may want to consolidate your question to one line, and give them a minute
<sebsebseb> vago_: just like you don't need the whole of Lubuntu installed to  have it's LXDM log in screen
<ChromiumChris> ok
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: Yakuake slides a teminal down from the top of the screen. It's transparent and spreads the width of the screen. It's also borderless except for the bottom, but that may be removable.
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, right, like that. :)
<vago_> sebsebseb,  there is not chance change login screen and add effect in Gnome?
<ChromiumChris> haha, I'm really new to this IRC stuff
<sebsebseb> vago_: what do you mean?
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis,  - ya its wierd i can not join backtrack anymore says i need to register
<ActionParsnip> manchot: yakuake is sweeet, teres also tilda and guake for gnome etc
<Dr_Willis> vago_:  GDM is only slightly 'changeable' in its appearance
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, no problem, everyone has to learn at one point or another
<ChromiumChris> :)
<Henry_BR> :-( My Ubuntu Lucid looks like an Alpha System.
<chid> apt-get install psb-kernel-source problem > http://pastebin.com/v3FPngny
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: then get theming :)
<Dr_Willis> Henry_BR: so?
<manchot> ActionParsnip, I heard about tilda, but what is teres.
<manchot> Dark_Wolf, thank you. yakuake - a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. I am using gnome now
<ActionParsnip> manchot: typo s/teres/theres
<chid> does anyone have any idea why I can't install psb-kernel-source on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> manchot:  theres a few other 'pop out/down' terminal programs in the repos also. guake I think is another
<vago_> sebsebseb,  my english is not good, that why u don't understand me :-( I asked can I change login form, and add some effects in Gnome? Or I need to install Kubuntu and remove Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> vago_: effects such as Compiz or?
<manchot> Dr_Willis, can tilda do that?
<wo_spill> ** help ** my laptop isn't finding ANY wifi networks, mine, or my neighbor's .. running 10.04 here, any ideas??
<sebsebseb> !compiz | vago_
<ubottu> vago_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (lucid), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I don't know Compiz? I think I already installed it
<JoshDreamland> I told Jaunty to update to Karmic, now it won't boot. Brings up some tty layer with (initramfs)... I've never seen this before. Assuming it's actually "init RAM filesystem," this explains why I have no access to /. But I need such access to fix this mess. Can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> manchot:  same idea. Hit a key. terminal slids up/down/in/out
<Henry_BR> So... how could I say that Ubuntu is a good OS to my friends if my OS doesn't work. @@
<ChromiumChris> vago_: Alt+F2, then type compiz
<JoshDreamland> In other words, how can I mount /dev/sdb1 / ?
<sebsebseb> vago_: ok one thing at a  time
<sebsebseb> vago_: plus there is also a great manual for newbies
<sebsebseb> !manual | vago_
<ubottu> vago_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: it is a good OS if you deem it so, some people hate it
<manchot> Ok. I am testing tilda and guake. thank you guys!
<Dr_Willis> vago_:  You can change the appearance of the GDM login screen in some ways.   check the (not in the repos) tool 'gdm2setup' for an easy gui to do it in.
<vago_> it just flash my monitor.. and thats all :-(
<ChromiumChris> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): A drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (lucid), package size 139 kB, installed size 960 kB
<wo_spill> ** help ** my laptop isn't finding ANY wifi networks, mine, or my neighbor's .. running 10.04 here, any ideas??
<sebsebseb> vago_: you can change it's background, and that's about it
<Dr_Willis> ChromiumChris:  theres a few others. but i cant rember their names
<ChromiumChris> wo_spill: did you install the drivers?
<ActionParsnip> wo_spill: if you run: sudo iwlist scan    does it find any?
<wo_spill> chromium -- I've never had to before ..  I don't know who makes my 'nic
<hacker> hello
<sebsebseb> vago_: if you want a nicer looking background by default,  I suggest KDM
<ActionParsnip> wo_spill: if not run: sudo lshw -C network     use the product line in websearches to find guides
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: KDE applications run in gnome, you know :P
<wo_spill> thanks ..  trying a few things here ..
<ChromiumChris> wo_spill: Simply plug your laptop in via ethernet, then check for new drivers
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I think I have installed gdm2 because in System preference I already have Login Screen
<sebsebseb> vago_: yes by default  with 10.04, you get GDM 2
<vago_> sebsebseb,  but there is no any options to change something..
<facugaich> So, I installed 10.04 and now I can't figure out how to add depth to the windows in my rotating cube, I have the feeling those settings have been moved somewhere else...
<sebsebseb> vago_: indeed it's not that configurable unlike the old version
<Dr_Willis> vago_:  look for the tool 'gdm2setup' or other unoffical tools.
<sebsebseb> vago_: you will need another program to change the background
<manchot> Dark_Wolf, I have yet to test the pompous kde environment.
<ChromiumChris> facugaich, are you using Compiz?
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: there is something in the repo that will  change background by the way
<shane2peru_> hey that guake is pretty neat
<Warlock> Hi everithing
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, here people, free software community, says that gnu/linux should be used... in schools, home, etc... But, I feels like it cause more hating than loving... I feels like first the community should implement a better OS before want people, simple users, using it. I don't know...
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: or at least get from Gnome website first, and then be able to do it
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: The terminal's going to work the same in GNOME as it would in KDE
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: when the user has picked a background
<facugaich> ChromiumChris, yes and CompizConfig
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  You can run the gnome-setings tool as the 'gdm' user and cahnge a fews things
<Warlock> some chilean ?
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: thats the goal of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: right, but this person is a new user
<ChromiumChris> Hmm
<wo_spill> uhm, my 10.04 is barfing on me.  my sudo password isn't working.  wtf
<mc_> facugaich, under Effects, the first option should be 3D Windows
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  or just edit that ugly default wallpaper  in gimp
<jrib> wo_spill: your "sudo password" should be the same as your user's password
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<ActionParsnip> wo_spill: boot to root recovery mode and run: passwd foo     replace foo with your usual username
<ChromiumChris> !info python
<vago_> Dr_Willis,  I find it, now install it
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: oh can go into the folder with the background, and edit it and save there, and log in screen changes as well?
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: Scratch that, yakuake is buggy in GNOME. Use Tilda instead.
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  it should.
<wo_spill> jrib -- I know. I'm not a total newb, but I'm really suprised that 10.04 isn't working (wifi) 'out of the box'
<manchot> Dark_Wolf, trying guake now. will test Tilda in a moment. Thank you !
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: anyway you calling both default backgrounds ugly so 9.10 and 10.04 or?
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i set up grub, gdm, and my user to use the same wallpaper. :) that way i dont see it ever really change
<jrib> wo_spill: is your issue wifi or sudo?
<markl_> ActionParsnip: scanner, i have an HP all in one printer/scanner with an ethernet port.  i'm also a total n00b at scanners.  what is the easiest way to set it up?
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, but Ubuntu has many bugs... I'm considering try another system. I don't know. With 9.10 i didn't have problems, but now... 10.04 is fucking stressing me
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: I was like bugger GDM 2, i'll just use KDM instead :)
<facugaich> mc_: Under "Effects" there's Animations, Blur Windows, Fading Windows, Minimize Effect, Water Effect, Windows Decoration and Wobbly Windows
<markl_> can it scan and dump the files on a samba share or something, or should I configure it via usb
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  i perfer a simple solid color.. so Yes.. I find most of the 'dithered gradient rorshack tests' ugly :)
<markl_> ?
<Dark_Wolf> manchot: though Tilda may not be very pretty. Either way, good luck. Time for me to go
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: also what I like about KDM is with more than one user on the computer, it will have the user name, of the last person that was on it ,showing in text
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: windows also has many bugs
<Dr_Willis> sebsebseb:  set it to auto login, and you never notice it. :)
<mknarr> hay guys hows everyone doing ???
<ChromiumChris> Is there an easy way to add my HP All-In-One with wireless printing to Ubuntu?
<wo_spill> jrib -- I just tried 'sudo iwlist scan', and it won't take my password
<flotopoco> hi, can sombody tell me how to start network-admin?
<mc_> facugaich, hmm, ok no idea then...
<wo_spill> arg.  I just installed it two days ago.
<flotopoco> im nw :$
<sebsebseb> Dr_Willis: could do auto log in, but nah
<jrib> wo_spill: what *exactly* happens?  What do you mean by "take" your password?
<Dr_Willis> ChromiumChris:  network printers should work.  You may need to use the Cups web admin to configure it.
<ChromiumChris> !info cups
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 1882 kB, installed size 8204 kB
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<ActionParsnip> markl_: if you can ping the printer's IP you can set it up as a network printer. There is an app under administration
<hiexpo> wierd
<ChromiumChris> Dr_Willis: Where do I go to add a printer? lol
<sebsebseb> vago_: probably easier to just install another screen, that has a good background by default, than mess around with other programs to  get background changed
<hiexpo> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ChromiumChris> hiexpo, thanks
<vago_> sebsebseb,  and how I can install another screen?
<sebsebseb> vago_: as for eye candy  when it comes to Ubuntu/Gnome  and  Kubuntu/KDE,  KDE is well I guess nicer looking by default in most distros, but  it's also more geek to customize than Gnome
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, for me it is only more slowly, and things works, splash works, msn works, webcam works, etc... (little things like webcam and msn are keys to conquer people). or... internet banking, for exemple... i have to boot in windows to login in my account. I'd like to remove windows, but... I can't. :\
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, if you have an HP, and you plug it in (USB) it should recognize it and set it up, others perhaps too
<hiexpo> ChromiumChris, no problem
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: webcams are hugely supported, if you run lsusb you will see identifiers which you can use to find guides
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, otherwise System -> Prefrences -> Printers
<markl_> ActionParsnip: can a network printer scan documents onto my network hard drive?
<ChromiumChris> shane2peru, I know, but it's a wireless printer
<sebsebseb> Henry_BR: yeah silly banks, some/many will even force people to use the rather insecure Internet Explorer for Internet banking
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, ahh, ok, in that case see the above.
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: for msn there is amsn and emesene and even pidgin
<hiexpo> ChromiumChris, bluetooth
<flotopoco> i have a problem whit the bottons in the flash web pages, like youtube :O how i can fix it?
<wo_spill> my desktop has an exclamation point on the wireless networking icon, up in the RH corner. left-click used to show all of my neighbor's routers AND mine.  now I see none!!
<sebsebseb> vago_: open the terminal
<Bigbucks2518> Hello
<ActionParsnip> markl_: ive not used a scanner at any length so am unsure, hp love linux so i'd say more than likely
<sebsebseb> vago_: you know how to do that right or?
<mknarr> flotopoco,  hay man the flash problem is caused by aving compix enabled
<wo_spill> I just upgraded to 10.04, this is my first attempt on this installation to go wifi
<mknarr> flotopoco,  having *compiz*
<vago_> sebsebseb,  right
<ActionParsnip> wo_spill: right click it and disable the wireless, then right click again and select enablewireless
<vago_> I open it
<flotopoco> mknarr what i must to do?  (sorry if my english is bad )
<Bigbucks2518> I need help
<flotopoco> I have compiz
<shane2peru_> !question | Bigbucks2518
<ubottu> Bigbucks2518: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vago_> flotopoco, russian ?
<jrib> wo_spill: is sudo fine then?
<flotopoco> argentino
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, I tried many times, spend many hours to make my webcam works. In skype, now, it works. But... try http://twitcam.com/. or another websites with language learning or something like, that use flash, etc, with webcam...
<sebsebseb> vago_: how much space did you give Ubuntu?  Hard disk space for Ubuntu really isn't an issue, as long as you didn't give it a totally stupid amount of space.  Linux programs hardly take up much hard disk space unlike Windows.  However since  you probably haven't installed a KDE app before...
<vago_> flotopoco,  ok ;-)
<hiexpo> !help | Bigbucks2518
<vago_> sebsebseb,  like 50Gb
<Sudha> Am i allowed to use the pictures avaiable in http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/1004features  in my website to promote ubuntu ? or should i send a mail to somene for permission ?
<flotopoco> ok thx mknarr
<sebsebseb> vago_: ok not a problem then
<Bigbucks2518> I am dual booting win7 and 10.04 and duringrhe partition, it stopped letting me do anything. I can type and move the mouse, but I cannot click anything
<wo_spill> omg.  I'm going to hell for this one.
<shane2peru_> Sudha, there are some public graphics available on wiki
<wo_spill> SORRY ALL.  I WAS DRUNK AND CHANGED MY PASSWORD. peace.
<shane2peru_> !language | wo_spill
<ubottu> wo_spill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wo_spill> what
<Sudha> shane2peru, so i should not copy from "take the tour" ?
<wo_spill> bad language?
<Pici> Sudha: See http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/  if you are unsure
<sebsebseb> vago_: sudo apt-get install kdm   it will probably want to put on quite a lot of KDE programs, but that's fine.  then in the terminal it will ask which one to use, and with arrow keys select KDM and hit enter.
<shane2peru_> Sudha, just a second and I will find it
<wo_spill> if only I could remember what it was.
<Bigbucks2518> What should I do
<vago_> sebsebseb,  It ask Do you want to continue?
<vago_> 351mb
<Bigbucks2518> Hmmm...
<ade2_> markl_, for my hp network all in 1 printer/scanner, I used xsane to connect to it and and scan stuff.
<sebsebseb> vago_: ah right yes,  and yes you do
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: the flash plugin can use webcam afaik
<chid> ah, I think I know what's wrong
<JoshDreamland> If I could just ask again how to mount my hard drive to / from initramfs...
<Sudha> Pici, "You are welcome to display on your computer, download and print pages from this website provided the content is only used for personal, educational and non-commercial use."
<chid> I borked an upgrade
<Sudha> Pici, so i am allowed ?
<vago_> sebsebseb,  ok now it download and install something :-)
<vago_> 25%
<hiexpo> Pici,  _ hello
<vago_> 50%
<Pici> Sudha: If you are not sure, I believe  that there is a contact link on that page somewhere.
<Pici> hiexpo: hi
<Bigbucks2518> I am installing windows 7 and
<Bigbucks2518> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> chid: boot to live cd and chroot to the installed system to then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Bigbucks2518> But
<shane2peru_> Sudha, well, I can't find it now, but there was a web page giving the buttons away that could be used on web pages etc.
<Bigbucks2518> It froze during the partition in ubuntu install
<vago_> sebsebseb,  default display manager GDM or KDM?
<sebsebseb> vago_: KDM
<vago_> ok
<Bigbucks2518> But I can still move the mouse and type
<ActionParsnip> Bigbucks2518: did you md5 test the iso youo downloaded?
<Bigbucks2518> What should I do?
<markl_> ade2_: is that installed by default?  i see a sane-utils package
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, how? in skype I have to write "x=yyy/zzz    skype" in terminal for it works with webcam... but with flash i don't know. And x=yyy/zzz... is not human being =\
<hiexpo> 9.10 still better
<DeathMetalDean> If I download Ubuntu Studio from their site, will I have an option to choose Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio when I start up my laptop or will it overwrite Ubuntu?
<ChromiumChris> The printer worked!
<sebsebseb> DeathMetalDean: you don't need to get it from the site
<ade2_> markl_, probably not, but if you run xsane, it should tell you how to get it.
<sebsebseb> DeathMetalDean: you can install it into your Ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: just remember what ubuntu is and the masses of money which other OS developers have
<DeathMetalDean> sebsebseb, :o how do I do that?
<ChromiumChris> DeathMetalDean: You can use the package manager to add all the UbuntuStudio files
<vago_> sebsebseb,  and what now?
<vago_> reboot?
<shane2peru_> DeathMetalDean, if you install it on a separate partition you can use either.
<facugaich> So, I installed 10.04 and now I can't figure out how to add depth to the windows in my rotating cube, I have the feeling those settings have been moved somewhere else...
<skyl> I have a lucid iso.  Can I check if it corrupted before I burn it?
<sebsebseb> vago_: yeah you need xorg restarted  properly before KDM shows,  re booting the computer will do the trick
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, and about webcam in flash...
<sebsebseb> vago_: then come back here one you seen it, and tell me if you like this one better :)
<vago_> ok
<vago_> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: not sure, i dont use webcams. I think they are creepy
<shane2peru_> facugaich, you probably need to install compiz config manager
<facugaich> skyl, Yes, you have to compute its md5 sum and then compare it to the one supplied by Canonical
<hiexpo> skyl, yes md5suns
<facugaich> shane2peru, Yeah I have it, that's where I'm looking
<Vigo> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !studio | DeathMetalDean
<ubottu> DeathMetalDean: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<skyl> facugaich, hiexpo got a quick bit of bash or python I can apply to that problem?
<facugaich> !md5 | skyl
<ubottu> skyl: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shane2peru_> facugaich, hmm, I don't have it in front of me, but I know the settings are in there somewhere.
<sebsebseb> DeathMetalDean: sudo apt-get install  ubuntustudio-desktop I think
<Henry_BR> ActionParsnip, :O but video is a good thing in learning languages or when your mother lives 30hour from you :S
<DeathMetalDean> sebsebseb, kk thanks
<ActionParsnip> Henry_BR: i guess
<sebsebseb> !info ubuntustudio-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-desktop (source: ubuntustudio-meta): Ubuntu Studio Desktop Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Vigo> DeathMetalDean: It is also in Synaptic.
<facugaich> shane2peru, I found them right away in 9.10, but it seems they have been moved somewhere else with 10.4
<vago__> sebsebseb, It change login form only ? :-)
<sebsebseb> vago__: yes it's a differnet log in screen
<vago__> sebsebseb,  because all be the same.. only login screen :-)
<shane2peru_> facugaich, hmm, could be I didn't get compiz up and running yet on mine
<sebsebseb> vago__: yes
<vago__> sebsebseb,  ok it's not bad, but how I can change to older one ?:-)
<sebsebseb> vago__: have you seen it yet?
<sebsebseb> vago__: older one do you  mean the old version of Grub?
<sebsebseb> uh GDM
<vago__> sebsebseb,  ? I see new login form I already rebooted :-)
<ChromiumChris> DeathMetalDean: UbuntuStudio is kinda like Windows XP Media Center, it's Ubuntu with some modifications added. Same with Edubuntu.
<sebsebseb> vago__: older one, the one you had before?
<vago__> sebsebseb,  yes
<vago__> before install KDM
<vago__> :-)
<sebsebseb> vago__: that's easy to do,  but  you could try two other ones first if you want
<sebsebseb> vago__: then pick
<vago__> sebsebseb,  ?
<vago__> sebsebseb,  I don't understand u
<ChromiumChris> can I run KDE apps on Ubuntu? Or do I need to install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<Henry_BR> In Emesene my webcam works. How could i have my webcam recognized by flash/websites in firefox?
<sebsebseb> vago__: there's also LXDM and slim that you can install in the same way and try in the same way.   as for going back to GDM,  just remove  another one that you installed, and it will ask you to set up the log in screen again and which one to use
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, no you can run kde apps, they do pull in the some kde dependencies though
<vago__> sebsebseb,  and how I can uninstall KDM now? and use my older one ? :-)
<ChromiumChris> Thank you shane2peru
<SingAlong> hi all. i'm attaching a monitor to my notebook. Is it possible to show different screens on the notebook screen and thr monitor?
<shane2peru_> ChromiumChris, no prob
<sebsebseb> vago__: don't want to try  LXDM or slim first?
<vago__> sebsebseb,  not really :-)
<Arrick> Anyone here ever used a turtlebeach 1x1 Midi cord with Ubuntu and found software to run a Korg Triton Pro X 88 key keyboard with the software?
<ChromiumChris> a few more questions
<SingAlong> hi all. i'm attaching a monitor to my notebook. Is it possible to show different screens on the notebook screen and the monitor?
<mickster04> SingAlong: yes
<ChromiumChris> Does Ubuntu support the Macbook Multitouch trackpad?
<sebsebseb> vago__: LXDM is worth trying really.  However to remove KDM.  well you can do sudo apt-get remove KDM   or  well  when I remove programs from Ubuntu i'll use purge instead of remove,  so it does config files as well
<sebsebseb> vago__: sudo apt-get purge kdm
<skyl> so, if the md5 sum is not matching, the iso is bad. What are the most common causes?
<mickster04> ChromiumChris: i think so, you may have to set up binndings to do the same stuf mac does tho...
<sebsebseb> skyl: bad download
<vago__> now which one u advice to do? purge or remove?:-)
<sebsebseb> vago__: purge
<SingAlong> mickster04: any particular pkg you can point me to?
<theGman> Would someone tell me what app I use to start/stop services as well as difining which ones are automagically started at bootup?
<melrokz> I have lucid (stable). How do i remove entries from the new GRUB menu?
<mknarr> sebsebseb, ca u actualy use the short forms to uninstall the kubuntu KDM manager i thought u had to use    sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop manager ???
<mickster04> well...it does it by default, so i have misinterpreted your question?
<ChromiumChris> mickster04: Does it support the two-fingered scrolling?
<sebsebseb> mknarr: yes you can use the short
<mickster04> ChromiumChris: yes that should be default
<mickster04> ChromiumChris: altho on lucid mayb not
<SingAlong> mickster04: so do i just hookup the other monitor and it works?
<mickster04> ChromiumChris: but easy to fix
<ChromiumChris> :O
<mknarr> sebsebseb, kool thx
<sebsebseb> mknarr: also package kubuntu-desktop-manager won't exist or whatever,  I think it's just known as KDM, but maybe not
<mickster04> SingAlong: should do
<ChromiumChris> mk
<Grexeo> I have just installed Ubuntu server (lucid) and SSH isn't starting automatically. How do I fix this?
<theGman> Would someone tell me what app I use to start/stop services as well as difining which ones are automagically started at bootup?
<ActionParsnip> melrokz: remove the kernel which is referenced
<camel_> I've got this issue w/ 10.04 - I can't play many videos on youtube b/c hitting the play button does nothing, some work, some don't ... i can right click on a video if it's youtube and hit 'watch on youtube' and that works b/c it autostarts .. any ideas?
<mickster04> SingAlong: should for powerpoints etc
<melrokz> ???
<mickster04> )
<theGman> Still new to ubuntu... :s
<DavidJHeinrich> can server mobos take desktop RAM if it is of the same speed rating?
<ActionParsnip> Grexeo: is openssh-server installed?
<sebsebseb> mknarr: also calling it kubuntu-desktop-manager is rather bad really, since  it's KDE that made it not Kubuntu developers
<theGman> !services >theGman
<ChromiumChris> And can I install Ubuntu on the PS3 via "Other OS" feature (I know it was removed, but we have an old older model that has the original firmware)
<SingAlong> mickster04: this is my use case, suppose i have emacs running on one screen, can i show chrome on my other monitor?
<Grexeo> ActionParsnip: yes I'm using it atm, but it just doesn't start by itself at boot
<theGman> Hey, I tried right? :P
<ChromiumChris> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 23.1+1-4ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Patrinstar> hi guys, i ran an update recently, and after rebooting, all I'm getting is my wallpaper, no panel, icons, or anything...however all of the processes (i.e. gnome-panel) are running
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Grexeo
<ubottu> Grexeo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<theGman> !info services >theGman
<mickster04> SingAlong: yes, i think it acts as an extra scren i believe
<theGman> !info services
<ActionParsnip> Patrinstar: press ALT+F2 and run nautilus
<ubottu> Package services does not exist in lucid
<ChromiumChris> !info services | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: please see above
<Pici> !msgthebot | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<melrokz> can i edit grub.cfg in GRUB2? I am confounded by the script files....
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, that brings up a filemanager, but doesnt restore my desktop icons
<theGman> Pici: Thx :)
<sebsebseb> mknarr: why sending me a notice?
<mickster04> melrokz: no not really
<sebsebseb> mknarr: instead of standard message
<mickster04> melrokz: what are you trying to do?
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, interestingly enough, if i run `killall gnome-panel' in a terminal, it appears to restart the process and then the panel shows up
<melrokz> i need to remove 2 lines - 'memtest 86' and 'windows xp'
<theGman> So, I still haven't any idea what to use to start/stop services or what to use to define ones to automatically start when booting?
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, kinda strange, its like the process loaded but forgot to display anything
<sebsebseb> mknarr: you just did it again by mistake, it seems
<mknarr> sebsebseb, lol srry haha
<ActionParsnip> Patrinstar: hmm, usually nautilus draws the desktop
<Loshki> melrokz: you can edit grub.cfg directly, but you will lose the changes any time update-grub gets called, which includes whenever there's a kernel update...
<mickster04> melrokz: you can uninstall one and remove the ability to search for other os's i think:/
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, yea i know...for some reason the same trick doesnt work with nautilus
<SingAlong> how do i choose the windows that appear on different screens (i have a monitor connected to my netbook
<ActionParsnip> !panelfix | Patrinstar
<ActionParsnip> !fixpanel | Patrinstar
<Patrinstar> heh
<ActionParsnip> !panel
<mickster04> SingAlong: explain in more detail
<theGman> In other distros I could either use service mysql start/stop/restart (from root term) or a pkg system-config-services to select which were started at boot.
<mknarr> SingAlong, you need to use your driver software to set up the second monitor
<theGman> What do I use in ubuntu to accomplish this?
<ActionParsnip> !resetpanel | Patrinstar
<vago_> sebsebseb, ok now it's old one :-) good, may be you know how install loginform from art.gnome.org website? it download tar.gz archive.. and there is a lot of files
<ubottu> Patrinstar: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<sebsebseb> vago_: uhmm
<SingAlong> mickster04: I have the monitor setup and it displays my irc terminal and now the external stuff like the desktop bar with the applications menu etc are in netbook screen
<sebsebseb> vago_: look in synpatic  search for uhmm walllpaper
<mknarr> SingAlong, CCC - catles control center or Nvidia - nvidia display manager
<mickster04> theGman: sudo service mysql start.stop etc doesnt work?
<sebsebseb> vago_: there's some sort of program that will get the background change on GDM,  from gnome website
<sebsebseb> vago_: plus a few background packages for the desktop
<ChromiumChris> Can I share my ubuntu desktop with a Windows desktop
<mickster04> ChromiumChris: vnc?
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, k, did that, i'll try logging out and back in
<ChromiumChris> !info VNC
<ubottu> Package VNC does not exist in lucid
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, but i think there's more to it than that
<mickster04> SingAlong: is that a problem?
<SingAlong> mknarr: i have a netbook. it doesnt have nvidia hardware
<ChromiumChris> what is VNC?
<theGman> mickster04: I hadn't tried just myswl, it was always mysqld in the others I've used.
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, since the desktop isnt showing either
<mickster04> theGman: tab cmoplete it
<theGman> Sry, myswl -> mysql
<mknarr> SingAlong, what integrated video card r u using ?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > ChromiumChris
<ubottu> ChromiumChris, please see my private message
<ridz16> can someone plz help me, my ubuntu desktop is a mess I can't get in it
<camel_> anyone know why the play button on a video wouldn't be working.  Videos that autostart play fine, just no button love for me
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I don't find any prog in synaptic to modify GDM
<mickster04> theGman: tab complete it, it will give you options if there are more than one...
<SingAlong> mickster04: mknarr on my netbook... it's an acer aspire one 150D. let me check the card
<ChromiumChris> thanks!
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, oh sorry, i was wrong, i can get the desktop to draw if i restart nautilus
<sebsebseb> vago_: there is something I Know there is since I have used,  do I really have to load up an Ubuntu virtual machine? hrm
<vago_> sebsebseb,  and u don't remember name of that program right ?:-D
 * sebsebseb loves Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> Patrinstar: are the panels ok now though?
<sebsebseb> vago_: hang on and i'll do it
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, panels are fine, they just dont show up when i first login...
<vago_> ok :-)
<Ibag> I need a bit of help with the MySQL piece of a brand new install of Ubuntu server.  Am I in the right place?
<camel_> Ibag, what are you trying to do?
<ridz16> can someone plz help me, my ubuntu desktop is a mess I can't get in it
<ActionParsnip> Patrinstar: you could make a script to kill the panel then rerun them while you work out a fix
<ejv> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ejv> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<UbuntuJeff> ridz16, more information please, what do you mean you can't get in it?
<ActionParsnip> Patrinstar: if you login as another user is it ok?
<Ibag> I'm trying to run mysql -u root - give me "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<theGman> I got it, I guess it's gonna take a while to get the hang of what ubuntu calls stuff. Kinda fun really. :P
<IdleOne> alsamixer in 10.04 does not work anymore?
<Patrinstar> ActionParsnip, yea, the thought just crossed my mind, just not a very elegant solution
<DingGGu> hey guys, I need help
<UbuntuJeff> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<k3rn> can i somehow modify the pgrep output so that it can be displayed using cowsay -n? the pgrep command seems to be too long ...
<camel_> Ibag, have you setup a password for root?  If not run via terminal mysql_secure_install and set one up
<chid> hey guys, I've accidentally installed a bunch of 910 drivers but I have a 9.04 installation how can I remove all of them quickly?
<camel_> Ibag, otherwise the command you're looking for is --> mysql -u root -p
<camel_> that should prompt you for a password
<DingGGu> how can make user?
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<sunburst> hey?
<CloudMonkee> comcast cable sucks
<DingGGu> thanks
<Ibag> I haven't done anything to the MySQL config - I'll try that mysql_secure_install and the mysql -u root -p
<mickster04> brb
<ActionParsnip> Ibag: why are you logged in as root?
<DingGGu> oh nono
<DingGGu> AcreionParsnip,
<Ibag> I'm not logged onto Ubuntu as root, just trying to do the initial config of MySQL and all the guides say use mysql -u root
<DingGGu> when i user this command, useradd correctly?
<IdleOne> when I type alsamixer in terminal I get: cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<DingGGu> make folder & user
<camel_> Ibag, ok ... yeah set a root password for mysql ... also it will ask some ?'s ... remove test db's and users ... reload privileges
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: sudo adduser newname
<DingGGu> oops, homefoler
<commander_> can u use gnome globalmenu on 10.4?
<ridz16> i have a screenshot, a photo of my monitor actually, this is what happen after I select ubuntu a black screen shows up with commands and stuff!!! idk what to do http://bit.ly/duBpGN
<DingGGu> if i use that command, i can't login
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: then use the user management tool, it will be handled
<DingGGu> .. i can't use notilus
<DingGGu> notillus
<camel_> nautilus?
<Patrinstar> notillus?
<Patrinstar> lol
<DingGGu> uh...
<Ibag> ok, the mysql -u root -p thing at least got me to a mysql> prompt.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: its not pat of nautilus, look in the administration menu under system
<ActionParsnip> DingGGu: the link in the factoid explains it all for you, saves having to bother asking all these questions
<camel_> anyone know why the play button on a video wouldn't be working.  Videos that autostart play fine, just no button love for me
<sebsebseb> vago_: installing the program  I think it is
<camel_> (flash of course)
<sebsebseb> vago_: into my vm
<vago_> ok I will try to find it
<sebsebseb> vago_: no i'll tell you if it the one soon
<vago_> ok
<ActionParsnip> ridz16: try booting to livecd and changing the etc/fstab file on your partition to use /dev/sda1 (or whatever yours is. sudo blkid     will show you what it is) and change the UUID for that instead
<ActionParsnip> ridz16: backup the original first
<ChromiumChris> :)
<sebsebseb> vago_: ok this is  it,   sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<sekyourbox> Hello, I would like some help fixing my broken upgrade installation package. I cannot install any other applications because of this issue. I'd appreciate any help http://pastebin.com/FmCBK57U
<vago_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vago_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sebsebseb> vago_: ah right yes
<sebsebseb> vago_: you can't have Synaptic open, when  you want to use an apt-get command
<hmw> a friend can access a share with the GUI, but when I issue # smbtree, i see nothing. What am I doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> vago_: since really all Synaptic is is a Graphical User Interface (GUI) for these commands.
<vago_> ok installing
<vago_> ok now rebbot?
<sebsebseb> vago_: no
<vago_> ?
<ActionParsnip> vago_: you only need to reboot to change kernel, reboots are for windows
<vago_> oops:)))
<sebsebseb> vago_: yes only for important stuff such as a new kernel you need to re boot, really
<Henry_BR> My webcam works in flash-firefox and skype, using this tip: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/?p=2587
<sebsebseb> vago_: or changing log in screen
<sebsebseb> vago_: well you could maybe just log out of the account for that
<bens_> join #rhythmbox
<vago_> sebsebseb,  ok :-) Now I open it and it download themes it's ok ?
<jew_> can somone help me install a new theme for ubunto?
<winXPuser> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<melanie> i have a problem whit my screen, they turn black when come the login
<sebsebseb> vago_: it's easy to use, but at first it's like, how to use this, so i'll guide you through this
<IdleOne> when I type alsamixer in terminal I get: cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<sebsebseb> vago_: so you can change log in screen
<sebsebseb> vago_: background
<sebsebseb> vago_: have you got the program open yet even? I guess not
<Sudha> I need a BASIc photo editor like "paint" of windows
<vago_> sebsebseb,  I already open it
<Sudha> !paint
<vago_> but Install button doesnt active why ? :-(
<melanie> i have a problem whit my screen, they turn black when come the login somebody can help me?
<bens_> Can anyone confirm that rythmbox in 10.04 can write to an ipod 3/4 gen?
<sebsebseb> vago_: yes I seen this as well
<vago_> sebsebseb,  or I need use download only and only then Install ?
<ActionParsnip> !info gpaint | Sudha
<ubottu> Sudha: gpaint (source: gpaint): GNU Paint - a small, easy to use paint program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-6 (lucid), package size 116 kB, installed size 776 kB
<sebsebseb> melanie: which graphics card?  Intel Nivida AT I?
<melanie> intel
<Sudha> ActionParsnip, ubottu thanks
<melanie> but is not my graphic card
<k3rn> what tol scan i use to modify the pgrep output? i.e. line feed after each process? max length of line...
<k3rn> tools
<sebsebseb> vago_: odd since last time when I tried it, was just download theme, and say to use it and that was that
<jew_> okay i downloaded aliernarena-2007-x86.run ..how do i install/ play the game?
<sebsebseb> melanie: your on 10.04 yes?
<jew_> yea
<castle`> anyone know how i can revert back to the gnome indicator applet from ubuntu 9.04
<melanie> yes
<franx> hi i did a standard update on ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok the boot up 10.04 has can be a bit odd,  altough it seems to mainly happen when people have propritary Nivida or ATI drivers installed
<darkdelusions> jew_: chmod +x aliernarena-2007-x86.run then do a ./aliernarena-2007-x86.run
<vago_> sebsebseb, I open Art > Other themes > Login screen, and it download 136 themes.. but now when I select one of them, Install button not active.. it's inactive
<ActionParsnip> !info alienarena
<ubottu> Package alienarena does not exist in lucid
<sebsebseb> vago_: yes I got same problem hrm
<sebsebseb> vago_: in my vm
<sebsebseb> vago_: maybe a bug in the program
<franx> now it is asking me about confiiguring grub-pc
<vago_> sebsebseb,  :-((
<jew_> whats that mean? lol i just downloaded ubuntu yesterday ..dont know much about it
<jew_> put that in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !info alien-arena | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 7.33-2 (lucid), package size 453 kB, installed size 1028 kB
<franx> do i want to "continue without installing grub-pc"
<sekyourbox> Hello, I would like some help fixing my broken upgrade installation package. I cannot install any other applications because of this issue. I'd appreciate any help http://pastebin.com/FmCBK57U
<ActionParsnip> jew_: its in the repo. you dont need that file
<franx> i cant seem to go forward without checking the box
<magn3ts> I have to reinstall nvidia every other reboot after upgrading to 10.04. I only have good graphics every other boot. This is terribly frustrating and I'd love any advice! thanks!
<sebsebseb> vago_: hold on i'll try something, to see if that gets it working better, well two things I guess
<jew_> oh okay ..so i type somtin in the terminal to get it out?
<ActionParsnip> jew_: sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<ade2_> k3rn, you should be able to pipe output of pgrep into whatever.  What are you trying to do exactly?
<sebsebseb> jew_: since your new this is a good download for you by the way
<melanie> what can i do?
<jew_> thank you very much
<sebsebseb> !manual | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vago_> sebsebseb,  Ok I will smoke, and come back :-) if u get it work, pvt me please :-)
<jew_> sweet thanks
<IdleOne> maco: what was that ubuntu audio channel you mentioned from today?
<melanie> when i boot, i turn off the screen until the login(music) and everytihg is alright!
<sebsebseb> melanie: oh so is the issue after you have logged in from log in screen?
<franx> the default ubuntu 10.04 doesnt use grub as its loader
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | franx
<ubottu> franx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<melanie> ?
<Izinucs> franx: really?
<sebsebseb> melanie:  well there won't be any music, untill you have logged in to the user account
<wulfy> hey sebsebseb is the grub menu meant to be graphical or black/white text plain ol menu?
<vago_> sebsebseb,  Install button work with splash screen only :-(
<franx> sebsebseb why when i update it asks me to "continue without installing grub"?
<sebsebseb> wulfy: it's meant to be black and white and boring looking, unless you customize it, sadly Grub 2 isn't as easy as the old version to customize and make look good.
<franx> i havent changed anything from standard install, simply doing an update
<wulfy> sebsebseb,  ahhh dunno where i got the idea it was graphical..... thought it was the remains of a old backtrack install
<sebsebseb> wulfy: it can be graphical
<sebsebseb> wulfy: well I guess the new one can, like the old
<wulfy> sebsebseb, as by default not something id done
<franx> it might have sometthing to do with updating the kernel
<mikeliss> Any reason why gedit's spell check things I'm in the UK? I'm in the US. The rest of my system knows it.
<k3rn> can i let pgrep insert a line after each command found?
<wulfy> mikeliss, its trying to emphersis the fact us brits spell things the right way
<sebsebseb> wulfy: indeed  British English :(  American English :(
<wyrlss> mikeliss Tools >> set language ?
<sebsebseb> wulfy: ah I did that wrong
<sebsebseb> wyrlss: the first :( is meant to be a :)
<wulfy> heheheh
<shazbotmcnasty> What's the best DVD ripper? I tried bestbot but there's only 3 votes
<mikeliss> wulfy: Look at that. Totally didn't see that, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> mikeliss: in gedit click tools _> set language
<wulfy> mikeliss, sorry bud was meant to be more helpfull than wit
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: there is no single best application for any task you can think of
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, I know, what's the best in your opinion.
<shazbotmcnasty> I need to rip a DVD
<IdleOne> when I type alsamixer in terminal I get: cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<sebsebseb> vago_: ok I just basically left my vm alone
<mikeliss> wulfy: Oh, I meant to direct my reply to wyrlss, actually.
<sebsebseb> vago_: let screensaver  come back on
<sebsebseb> vago_: went back to it, whilst the log in screen thing is open
<franx> does anyone else when they update to the new kernel in 10.04 get the screen from debconf only allowing you to continue if you DONT conf
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, is it GUI or CLI?
<franx> configure grub?
<sebsebseb> vago_: then I clicked one, and it seems that yes this time it will work let me install
<wulfy> Mikeliss i noticed dont worry :D
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: its a gui app
<ade2_> k3rn, perhaps I misunderstand, but I think it already does that.  For example, if I run "pgrep sshd", I get a number of PIDs, each on a line by itself.
<shazbotmcnasty> oh goody
<red2kic> shazbotmcnasty: There also are dvdrip. You could use that.
 * shazbotmcnasty claps
<vago_> sebsebseb, may be if I will close it and open again it will work?
<shazbotmcnasty> thank you ActionParsnip and red2kic
<sebsebseb> vago_: yes maybe
<sebsebseb> vago_: hopefuly
<vago_> I will try it right now
<MaliciousScript> hey all
<vago_> nope
<vago_> sebsebseb,  same problem...
<vago_> for me install button work only in splash screen
<MaliciousScript> can someone tell me the name of the new font in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: could just make an ISO of the disk. Much easier ;)
<gbear14275> my ubuntuone store is gone from rythmbox...
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, I'd love that.
<sebsebseb> vago_: oh I was in splash screen hrm
<wyrlss> I have come for help: Photobucket does not show a preview for my images (in the regular gtk file browser) but 4chan does. Why?
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, how would I go about doing that?
<guest_> i made a guest account - but it still sees and reads and executes from / folder
<guest_> can that be limited only for the guest account?
<guest_> that they dont see anything but only browse the net?
<Jordan_U> k3rn: If you want a blank line beteen each pid then: pgrep foo | (while read PID; do echo $PID; echo; done)
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/image.iso
<shazbotmcnasty> oh goody
<wyrlss> gbear14275 Is the plugin still in the list?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: I think he want GUI. :3
<gbear14275> wyrlss: no... Can't seem to find it
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: assuming /dev/sr0 is your optical drive. you can use: sudo lshw -C drive    to check
<IdleOne> crimsun: ping
<wyrlss> gbear14275 reinstall rhythmbox-plugins maybe?
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, that command didn't have any output
<gbear14275> I just upgraded and new rythmbox plugins were installed...
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: it won't, its working away
<sebsebseb> vago_: strange now I can't just install it again in terminal after removing, right well then in that case, I give up
<wyrlss> gbear14275 hm. there is a new update. Will apply and report back.
<sebsebseb> vago_: however...
<Jordan_U> shazbotmcnasty: Most commands only give output if that is their purpose (e.g. ls) or there is an error.
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, no the lshw
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: then try: sudo lshw -C disk
<sebsebseb> vago_:  someone earlier suggested getting some program that isn't in the repo for changing background,  someone else suggested editing the default background.   I suggested just using KDM, LXDM or Slim instead.
<vago_> sebsebseb,  .. I will try to google with that problem
<shazbotmcnasty> ActionParsnip, that showed all disks
<shazbotmcnasty> but it's okay
<shazbotmcnasty> I got it
<shazbotmcnasty> I just tried to play the dvd with vlc :)
<ActionParsnip> shazbotmcnasty: yes as well as the names it goes under like /dev/sr0 etc
<sebsebseb> vago_: Why don't you like the default look anyway?
<ieynr> i have an NEC based usb 3.0 pci express card (with two usb ports on it) and it seems to use the xhci_hcd module as the driver. is there any reason why my webcam has trouble coming up on it but works fine on my standard motherboard port? this is on ubuntu 10.04 release as kernel 2.6.31-10-rt
<sekyourbox> Hello, I would like some help fixing my broken upgrade installation package. I cannot install any other applications because of this issue. I'd appreciate any help http://pastebin.com/FmCBK57U
<vago_> sebsebseb,  it's ugly :-) and if there is chance to change it, why not ? :-)
<magn3ts> I have to reinstall nvidia every other reboot after upgrading to 10.04. I only have good graphics every other boot. This is terribly frustrating and I'd love any advice! thanks!
<sebsebseb> vago_: yeah it isn't that nice
<mattn> who can i bug about installing WoW to my box, ive already tried wine and some others that dont seem to work. please private message me..
<wyrlss> gbear14275 I updated and still have the store.
<acerimmer> !dpkg|sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<vago_>  sebsebseb http://art.gnome.org/faq.php It's really good faq :-)
<fsckroot> hello 'ello
<sebsebseb> vago_: ok
<arnpro> sekyourbox try using aptitude after rebooting?
<vago_> sebsebseb,  hah, but it's not work with login screen :-d
<vago_> only with themes
<arnpro> sekyourbox use first aptitude remove purge, then install agen
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: Run "sudo apt-get -f install" with no other package manager running.
<gbear14275> wyrlss: I used to... but just started up my machine and its not there anymore.  In fact previously I purchased an album on ubuntuone... but never got it deliverd
<gbear14275> ok, this is getting to be rediculous... is there a support option for purchased products?
<hmw> There is something weird, that looks somewhat like a bug to me. I have a softlink ~/bin ---> /media/something/bin. When I cd ~/bin, touch TEST, mv TEST .., ls .., i see the test file alongside with the files of /media/something/bin. If I the try to mv ../TEST .  i cannot, because it accesses the home directory (test it with mv ../FileInHome .). This is somewhat strange, might it be a bug? Is this wanted? Why?
<sebsebseb> gbear14275: I guess try  #ubuntuone
<eross> so I'm playing quake live in firefox, on lowest appearance settings in Gnome/openbox.. movement is jerky
<wyrlss> gbear14275 https://one.ubuntu.com/support/
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, did that
<mdel> eross: and?
<sekyourbox> arnpro, fixed the error but i still get "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall" when trying to install something
<eross> wondering how to smooth out the game play?
<Jordan_U> sekyourbox: Did you do it without getting the error "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" ?
<sekyourbox> yes, there are no other processes using it
<eross> ps -ef reveals a bunch of python and evolution running in the background..
<IdleOne> what do I need to install to get back my volume control on panel?
<ActionParsnip> eross: do you use desklets?
<red2kic> IdleOne: ubuntu-desktop? :<
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, are you using alsa or pulse audio?
<eross> no, just a weather, calendar, volume control panel applet and couple of launchers on panel
<ieynr> hmw: i think I follow what you're saying. maybe the way to consider it is that your ~/bin area is still within the context of your home area, as much as possible, since you dropped the symlink in place there. but the moment you move a file *out* of that area, it sort of gets out of dodge, and gets kicked out. for all other intents and purposes you're still operating under your little virtual...
<ieynr> ...home area
<IdleOne> UbuntuJeff: pulse
<sekyourbox> arnpro, what next steps should I take to troubleshoot further?
<ActionParsnip> eross: the panel items are most likely python based
<skrite> how do i get those cool popups in rhythmbox ?
<sekyourbox> Jordan_U, yes, there are no other processes using it
<red2kic> IdleOne: My money is on gnome-media
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, add back to your panel something called Indicator Applet
<gbear14275> every other time I open rythmbox.... there are stores... the others... there are not
<gbear14275> wtf is going on?...
<Gnea> stores?
<hmw> ieynr: i continued playing, mv ../TEST . actually works, but tab completion doesnt. If I mv ../<tabsomething> . i get "no such file or directory" - so its a bash issue, i suppose
<IdleOne> UbuntuJeff: that gives me an envelop
<gbear14275> jamendo
<wyrlss> gbear14275 Rythmbox is both a particle and a wave.
<scot> Hey guys, I formatted my /home hard-disk during 10.04 installation. I don't think I checked format, but whatever....it's ext3, and I chose to mount it ext4 at installation. What's the best tool to unformat a partition with?
<Nullifi3d> lol
<ieynr> hmw: the only thing I can suggest is that something like zsh (z shell) might have a clever override or something simple you can do to tweak or override that behavior. i have a feeling it will take a long time to find, however. right maybe zsh has different behavior, it's worth a try
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, it should give you a volume icon to, well it does for me.
<Nullifi3d> scot: you cant "unformat" a partition
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, well a volume icon and the enevelope
<scot> Null, fine, what's the best tool to recover the files?
<IdleOne> UbuntuJeff: do I need to reboot after reinstalling pulseaudio?
<red2kic> scot: You can't unformat. :(
<gbear14275> wyrlss: lol, I'm probably a little too frustrated right now... but I didn't change a dang thing and all of the sudden this is jacked up... was looking forward to giving ubuntuone another shot... but now its up and disappeared like a fart in the wind
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, it wouldn't hurt, its worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> scot: you could try formost but its only really ood for user data
<hmw> ieynr: although i was only curious, i wanted to try other shells forquite a while, but i am still not really as familiar with bash as i would like to be, before comparing. Thanks for the hint.
<gbear14275> that and the little battery tab on my brand new batter broke so it doesn't even stay in my computer anymore
<scot> I only care about user data, foremost also only supports graphics files for the most part
<Gnea> gbear14275: it's probably because it automatically detects what's up and what's not.  kind of nice, actually, so that I don't accidentally click on something that's not there, thus not wasting my time.
<Nullifi3d> scot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<red2kic> IdleOne: Did you play my bet?
<Gnea> gbear14275: duct tape.
<gbear14275> Gnea: so you're saying ubuntuone is down
<Xzulien> Hey, I'm trying to figure out how to change my gui resolution via terminal in Lucid ^^, think someone can shine some light on this?
<gbear14275> Gnea: thats why I'm not seeing it?
<Gnea> gbear14275: seeing as how I don't run rythmbox very often, and I've never seen ubuntuone as an authorized music store, no
<ieynr> hmw yes I'm pretty happy with bash and actually perhaps bash has improved over the years too. i've always known of zsh being out there as the mega swiss army knife of shells I guess
<red2kic> !tty | Xzulien
<ubottu> Xzulien: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<sekyourbox> Here is my issue after the next steps... http://pastebin.com/PixUn5nq
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, are you still here Idle?
<eross> it seemed evolution was my issue, account wasn't set up but was running in background
<Xzulien> eh
<red2kic> sekyourbox: Try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" :X
<dexter> hi
<wyrlss> gbear14275 one is up. I'm looking at the store right now.
<Xzulien> what should I do in the case of a custom/nonstandard resolution?
<dexter> i need help with my copmuter science hw. i am supost to create a table using html and the same one using php i don't understand what i would do differently
<Nullifi3d> lol
<UbuntuJeff> this is a linux help channel, not computer science help
<sekyourbox> red2kic, somehow that doesn't sound like a good thing to try
<gbear14275> dexter: read your textbook
<winXPuser> dexter, google, #php, and #html
<restfull> dexter i can help
<dexter> k
 * winXPuser hides
<red2kic> Xzulien: TTY is often used temporarily most of the time. I say leave it alone and use a terminal instead. If you need TTY, then okay and do what you must do. Suck it up with large texts.
<hmw> ieynr: if you feel like chatting about zsh, i'd be interested in hearing about the differences/pros. PM me if you like.
<red2kic> sekyourbox: Because of my emotion? I think that'll resolve your E: issues with administrative.
<hmw> Xzulien: i love to watch videos with the ASCII-out codec of mplayer on the console *g*
<UbuntuJeff> Does anyone else find compiz a little annoying?
<Xzulien> So I take it you have no idea? =\... I use the command line enough, I have too many things I plan to be doing via gui on this machine.
<sekyourbox> red2kic lol
<sekyourbox> sorry i copied and pasted...
<senthil> This is a really newbie question, but I lost my irc password
<senthil> How do I reset it?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, use metacity or openbox instead ;)
<Semitones> Hey, I've got a slight annoyance. I upgraded from 9.10, and I'm stuck with two empathy panel icons: the new one, and the old one. Is this a common problem with an easy fix? Or is this first time it's come up?
<sekyourbox> I was wondering what the hell you were talking about lmao
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, lol do you use openbox? just curious. Plus I was just asking out of curiousity. I like some features in it, but overall not sure seems to lag my stuff. lol
<magn3ts> I have to reinstall nvidia every other reboot after upgrading to 10.04. I only have good graphics every other boot. This is terribly frustrating and I'd love any advice! thanks!
<DanDare> Hello. I have Win7 and Ubuntu on this machine. If i just restore an WinXP image to some partition and run grub2 from Ubuntu it will detect stuff, add on boot, and boot into XP ?
<acerimmer> DanDare: sudo update-grub should fix it
<DanDare> sounds pretty cool, thanks acerimmer
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, are you running the one that comes from the Hardware Drivers in Ubuntu, or the one from the Website?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, running gnome+metacity on my desktop, just switched to standalone openbox on my laptop (after a period of using "awesome", a tiling windowmanager)
<DanDare> and brrr... there's any way to resize a Ubuntu partition (i think that's ext4) ?
<winXPuser> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Xzulien> Alternatively I could deal with a way to force a detection of the proper monitor I have on the machine. It's a dell mini, so it has an Epson 10'' monitor
<winXPuser> DanDare ^
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, but I've used gnome+openbox on desktop before, works like a charm :)
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, I am using Hardware Drivers but I have the nvidia vdpau's team PPA loaded up as well
<DanDare> nice, thanks winXPuser
<winXPuser> :)
<senthil> Anyone? Help with reseting irc pass
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, do you think they are conflicting? I never had this problem with 9.10
<monty_hall> anybody get syntaxhighlight-geshi in the mediawiki-extentions package to work?
<winXPuser> senthil. join #freenode
<monty_hall> I copied the script from available -> enabled
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, you install it and it works fine after what a restart? or does it just not load?
<monty_hall> nothing happens when I save a media wiki entry.
<senthil> winXPuser: I'm connected
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, I have used openbox before, but I don't know I like the panels, and xfce looks odd to me lol. so mainly just been using gnome.
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, I install, reboot, its fine. I reboot, its in graphical safe mode, I uninstall the kernel module, reinstall, repeat.
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, like I said, very strange and very frustrating
<winXPuser> senthil. /join #freenode <-this is a channel, irc://irc.freenode.net/freenode
<ridz16> i want to master all ubuntu commands
<ridz16> where do I go?
<DanDare> How it's called that program to make CD image files bootable from USB stick? ubootanything cant remember the name now
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, did you update your kernel?
<winXPuser> senthil. that  is network support channel
<senthil> winXPuser: Cool, thanks.
<eazel7> anyone knows where to get updated mono packages?
<eazel7> launchpad is not helping
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, how long has it been doing this? like since you upgraded or just recently?
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, well, initially when upgrading but this happens multiple times a day, not just from a simple kernel upgrade sadly.
<ridz16> hey dandare
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, both. I just upgraded recently.
<DanDare> hello ridz16
<xevin> all: knows we can change the query area font size for mysql query browser?
<winXPuser> eazel7, sudo apt-get update mono ?
<ridz16> unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Semitones> What is the nature of plymouth's issue with Nvidia binary drivers?
<ridz16> that's what i Use for ubuntu 10
<DanDare> Ahh that, many thanks ridz16
<KingTut> are you here ertz?
<eazel7> funny, ubuntu is lagging in mono versions
<tonyyarusso> eazel7: Three words:  "Time based releases"
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, I would go through synaptic and uninstall anything nvidia graphics related that is installed and set it for COMPLETE removal, that should remove the config files and all that. Reboot should bring you back to simple graphics. then install it again, maybe a config file is staying there from your upgrade and its causing a problem.
<KingTut> what exactly is ubuntu?
<UbuntuJeff> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ridz16> I hope xubuntu ppl use chrome instead of firefox cuz it uses 10mb less memory
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, already did that :) apt-get remove --purge all the nvidia packages by name, hand
<hmw> ridz16: read the book on www.linuxfromscratch.org and build your own Linux system. Then read all the source codes until you explode from the overload.
<hmw> !documentation | ridz16
<ubottu> ridz16: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, never tried using openbox along with the rest of gnome? That is, you keep the panels, desktop and everything gnome - the only difference is that window handling is done by openbox instead of metacity or compiz :)
<ridz16> hmw: lol
<ridz16> hey how do I do the reply in red msg thingie
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, lol dang it. only other guess I have is try installing the one from Nvidia's website itself. That is the one I am using after having trouble with the one from the Hardware Drivers.
<hmw> ridz16: also read http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ very informative
<tonyyarusso> ridz16: say someone's name at the beginning of the line, like I just did to you.
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, no I haven't is it really any better?
<eazel7> tonyyarusso: so? can't I ask for updated packages?
<ridz16> thnx for the suggestion
<r3m> Hi, on the ubuntu website they show how to upgrade from 8.04 lts to 10.04 lts. Im using 8.04 but i dont know if its lts. all 8.04 are lts?
<ridz16> tonyyarusso thnx
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, I think I'm going to disable the nvidia vdpau repo, try that, if that doesn't work, I'm going to do what you suggested and instlal it from nvidia, though when I do that I always have to Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get to X when my PC boots. :( oh well
<xevin> hello anybody knows how we can change the query area font size for mysql query browser?
<ridz16> tony it didnt work
<tonyyarusso> eazel7: Not really, no.  Occasionally a few things will be backported, but usually those are relatively small things to avoid breaking other stuff.
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, yeah you have to install it from X without a graphical running. hopefully it works for ya.
<tonyyarusso> r3m: Yes.
<r3m> tonyyarusso thanks, how non lts version are called?
<acerimmer> r3m: update manager should give you the option to upgrade the distro to 10.04
<tonyyarusso> ridz16: It will only be red on the client of the person you're talking to.  For instance, on my client I actually see the beginning of the line in yellow.
<Loshki> ridz16: type 'tony' then hit tab for autocompletion. The name has to be exact...
<magn3ts> UbuntuJeff, no, I just meant that the driver causes Ubuntu to stay on TTY1 when it boots rather than switching to tty7 which X runs on... it's strange and it only happens after manually installing the nvidia driver. the repo versions never do that to me
<eazel7> tonyyarusso: I'm not asking for 'official' packages, just updated one
<Smeh> So, I am attempting to install 10.04 server and have the fakeraid bug.  I've managed to get partman to complete successfully in the installer switching to CLI and renaming the partitions but once complete, it does not boot. Anyone able to point me in the right direction? I've done some reading and fiddling but I don't really know enough to know what i should be looking for.
<r3m> acerimmer: thanks
<tonyyarusso> eazel7: In that case, there *may* be a PPA available.
<Smeh> if anyone thinks they can help i can provide more detailed info, of course
<arand> eazel7: If you need the latest and greatest, normally a ppa or external repository is required (with the safety considrations included)
<matthew123> I selected the folder I want to share btw ubuntu and virtual box (xp) how do access this folder with in the virtual machine?
<UbuntuJeff> magn3ts, that is really weird, mine just loads normal not sure which tty it loads on.
<tonyyarusso> r3m: 6.06, 8.04, and 10.04 are LTS.  4.10, 5.04, 5.10, 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10 are normal releases.
<eazel7> arand: thanks, I know, that's what I'm asking, I cannot find anything in launchpad, so I though someone here might know a source
<r3m> tonyyarusso: thanks
<sekyourbox> updated http://pastebin.com/CkKDH2Rm please help
<sistema> hi all... anyone can recommend a TV card for ubuntu??
<tonyyarusso> eazel7: https://edge.launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/ppa, https://edge.launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/monoxide
<tonyyarusso> sekyourbox: It means to run 'sudo apt-get -f install' literally, without any package arguments.
<tonyyarusso> oh wait, you did, later.
<sekyourbox> tonyyarusso, lol sorry...
<sekyourbox> tonyyarusso, I hit up and modify, and mess around and such
<Loshki> eazel7: http://www.mono-project.com/DistroPackages/Ubuntu says "...Mono is considered a "core framework" in Ubuntu, meaning it has many applications depending upon it (roughly 40 applications). Due to this, the chance of one of those applications breaking due to unexpected changes in their underlying framework is considered too high to risk an update....". (So it might be hard, if not impossible, to get updates)...
<arand> eazel7: Lucid comes with  2.4.4~svn151842-1ubuntu4   isn't that fairly recent no?
<tonyyarusso> sekyourbox: maybe try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mountall' ?
<red2kic> sekyourbox: Well, did you?
<sekyourbox> red2kic, did i what?
<red2kic> sekyourbox: rm!
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, not really. I find openbox to be more flexible; it is easy to e.g. make firefox automatically open in fullscreen on desktop #2, which I use in order to dedicate my workspaces to different tasks (browsing, coding, reading, etc) and set some standard setting for e.g. all Wine-apps. Other than that, it seems to be faster than metacity on older machines - but if your machine is that old, perhaps running gnome isn't the best idea
<jabirali> afterall...
<eazel7> arand: considering the progress done in the last year with mono, I want desperately to move to the 2.6.x versions
<matthew123> how can I access ubuntu files from xp in virtual box I've already selected the folder but I can't find it in my virtual machine
<sekyourbox> red2kic, no
<eazel7> arand: also, mono is a virtual machine, it's rare if they break a running app
<sekyourbox> tonyyaruzzo, no luck
<arand> eazel7: Since Debian is still on 2.4, so I reckon that would be the firts hurdle...
<tonyyarusso> sekyourbox: bother.  I think that was my only guess...
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, my machine is 2gb ram, nvidia 8400 512mb graphics card, and a core 2 duo. I just don't like compiz all that much and figure see whats the best way to get even more speed out of my machine. lol
<red2kic> IdleOne: Was it gnome-media?
<Loshki> jabirali: how do you make firefox open in fullscreen on desktop #2 in openbox?
<UbuntuJeff> red2kic, I don't think hes actually here, he went quiet.
<sekyourbox> darn power-save features ruined the upgrade
<ollie> Anyone want to help me get my display back?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I see, hehe :P
<IdleOne> red2kic: what?
<red2kic> UbuntuJeff: Hence the highlighted messages. :P
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, what are you using currently using like atm?
<red2kic> IdleOne: I believe it is gnome-media that'll get you your volume icon.
<micky212> hi guys
<UbuntuJeff> IdleOne, if that doesn't work look at this its exact problem your having with a solution. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436043
<ollie> Could anyone help with an X/Grub problem?
<jabirali> Loshki, 2 sec
<intok> anybody good with intel socket 478 IGP graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<micky212> got to remove transmission bit torrent client ! how
<acerimmer> ollie: describe
<IdleOne> thank you red2kic and UbuntuJeff
<ollie> I recently got notified for a set of upgrades
<ollie> one included GRUB
<ollie> Had previous trouble installing grub to disk after I upgraded to 10.04
<UbuntuJeff> micky212, sudo apt-get remove transmission-gtk?
<red2kic> IdleOne: Fine. You want to argue. Just do "aptitude show ubuntu-desktop | grep media" It's in the repo and I know you probably didn't use ubuntu-desktop. :)
<ollie> Tried to install GRUB again but it failed
<arand> eazel7: mono-project.com has this very quote on their page: " Mono is considered a "core framework" in Ubuntu, meaning it has many applications depending upon it (roughly 40 applications). Due to this, the chance of one of those applications breaking due to unexpected changes in their underlying framework is considered too high to risk an update.
<FluffyMaster> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook (while keeping windows on it) but when i go to install it, the installer doesnt recognize any partitions.  How do i fix this?
<ollie> Then system crashed
<ollie> and X hasn't started up since
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and haven't really set it up much, so it runs gnome with metacity (haven't installed proprietary nvidia drivers yet). My laptop runs archlinux, with standalone openbox.
<IdleOne> red2kic: i don't see where I was arguing when I said thank you
<ollie> I'm currently 100% command line
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, on my desktop computer right now :)
<Smeh> noone interested / able to assist with 10.04 fakeraid bug workaround assistance then I take it? :)
<acerimmer> ollie: any error msgs?
<ollie> yeah
<micky212> UbuntuJeff : Thanks
<ollie> It said it could recognize my Logitech Wireless receiver
<ollie> presumably for my mouse
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, sorry a lot of questions, will you stay on metacity or openbox? on your desktop.
<ollie> Removing that did nothing
<arand> eazel7: And I assume that that makes it tricky to simply slap up packages for a new version.
<eazel7> arand: I'm sure they're quoting ubuntu
<red2kic> ollie: Keep everything in one line. Plz.
<ollie> Sorry
<arand> eazel7: Possibly..
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I'll probably copy over my openbox config from the laptop when I'm satisfied with it :P
<FluffyMaster> Hey guys, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my netbook (while keeping windows on it) but when i go to install it, the installer doesnt recognize any partitions.  How do i fix this?
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, okay that has convinced me, brb going to install openbox and see how this goes lol, brb
<shazbotmcnasty> Does anyone know of a good "private" torrent tracker? Where there is no searching capabilities?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, Hehe :)
<shazbotmcnasty> s/private/personal
<tonyyarusso> FluffyMaster: Does it see an unpartitioned disk, or no disk at all?
<donaldo>  My subwoofer and speakers are built in directly to my laptop toshiba x205, how to enable?
<tonyyarusso> shazbotmcnasty: um, do you want a private tracker or just one that doesn't have an index?
<jabirali> Loshki, still here?
<sekyourbox> donaldo, lol
<Smeh> may as well host your own tracker if you just want to be able to host private torrents imo
<Loshki> jabirali: yes, still here....
<FluffyMaster> tonyyarusso:says "no operating system on hard drive"
<shazbotmcnasty> tonyyarusso, well actually I guess the question is, I need to share this file via torrent, and I don't want it to be available to everyone, just the people I give it to - I can just do this with transmission and don't need a tracker...right?
<ollie> @acerimmer any advice?
<tonyyarusso> FluffyMaster: huh.  But it's the right drive and everything?  (check the size for starters)
<costre> FluffyMaster, You're trying to install throughUSB?
<intok> anybody good with intel socket 478 IGP graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<donaldo>  My subwoofer and speakers are built in directly to my laptop toshiba x205, how to enable?
<tonyyarusso> shazbotmcnasty: I don't think transmission includes a tracker, althoug hsome clients do.
<Loshki> eazel7: if you *must* have up-to-the-minute binaries, I guess there's no substitute for downloading the source and compiling it yourself....
<winXPuser> donaldo, install a driver for them?
<donaldo>  My subwoofer and speakers are built in directly to my laptop toshiba x205, how to enable?, any idea?
<robvdl> Anyone have any experience using softdog?  I have modprobed softdog, and removed it from the module blacklist, I am not running the watchdog daemon so I expect my machine to reboot after some time but it doesn't
<red2kic> donaldo: Try the link.
<acerimmer> ollie: can't seem to recall anything quite the way you've described.  Assuming the system is still in place, i'd sya you're looking at a grub rescue situation.  Soluation is in the forums or google "reinstall grub"
<red2kic> !pulse | donaldo
<ubottu> donaldo: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<winXPuser> donaldo, install a driver for them? Ithink google their models, download from toshiba website
<costre> donaldo, search ubuntuforums for alsa guide
<FluffyMaster> tonyyarusso: yeah, i shrunk my windows partition by 30GB(because wubi wasnt letting me install correctly) and was going to install.  When i get there, it says C: has no OS on it
<sekyourbox> dude, there is no such thin with a laptop with a built in subwoofer
<acerimmer> !grub rescue|ollie
<FluffyMaster> costre: external CDROM Drive
<ollie> acerimmer: can you suggest a command line browser that i could use? Currently I'm quite limited
<jabirali> Loshki, OK, I posted the last part of my ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml to http://pastebin.com/DfS5SqNE
<red2kic> sekyourbox: Lies. I have 15" built-in.
<costre> FluffyMaster, And you have set the BIUOS to check the external drive as the 1st choice?
<donaldo> does not work, alsa
<costre> *BIOS
<Loshki> jabirali: very cool, thanks very much...
<red2kic> donaldo: You're using alsa?
<donaldo> costre, red2kic, ubottu, winXPuser, does not work
<acerimmer> ollie: oops.  if there's a CLI browser, i'm completely unaware of it.  sorry
<robvdl> there are laptops with built in subwoofers, the asus g51 gaming laptop
<eazel7> Loshki: yes, that's what I'm going to do
<acerimmer> l8tr eveyrone
<sekyourbox> red2kic, wow thats sick
<FluffyMaster> costre: it boots and loads correctly, it just says that my hard drive doesnt have any OS on it, and i can format it, but i want dual boot with windows
<sekyourbox> lol
<shazbotmcnasty> tonyyarusso @ "um, do you want a private tracker or just one that doesn't have an index?"   -- well not PRIVATE really...just one that I can use for personal use
<donaldo> red2kic, for some reason, does not work the last version of alsa
<shazbotmcnasty> tonyyarusso, one that doesn't have an index would be nice though
<DingGGu> oops web
<shazbotmcnasty> I don't want people to get my torrents
<jabirali> Loshki, for each application, the <decor>-tags specify if the window should be decorated, the <x> and <y> specify where the window should spawn, <fullscreen> obviously specifies if it should be fullscreen, and <desktop> specifies which desktop it should spawn on (use "all" to let it be on all desktops)
<Loshki> ollie: cli browsers if I recall correctly are lynx, also links. There may be others...
<donaldo> red2kic, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 |grep Codec
<donaldo> Codec: Realtek ALC268
<red2kic> donaldo: You might have to enable it. Try alsamixergui (it's GUI!)
<jabirali> Loshki, use the command "xprop|grep WM_CLASS" to get the window class to use in the <application>-tag
<Loshki> jabirali: I like it better than the configs I've seen for other window managers, some of which predate XML
<tonyyarusso> FluffyMaster: It's a little bit of a shot in the dark, but I'd start with running Windows chkdsk on the Windows install.  You can still boot Windows, yes?
<FluffyMaster> tonyyarusso: i can still boot windows fine, and all partitions are marked as healthy in disk management
<tonyyarusso> shazbotmcnasty: ok, that's easier.  Wikipedia has three or four listed on the "Tracker" section of the BitTorrent page I believe.
<shazbotmcnasty> mmmk
<isurit> tell me about your self
<jabirali> Loshki, hehe, I know the feeling :)
<donaldo> red2kic, Hello. I have a Toshiba x205-S9349, with a Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller. After I installed lynx I only get sound from 2 speakers. I'm trying to get to work my 4.1 built in speakers, I have tried several ways with no luck.
<qdb> hello. my locale is qazaq, my sister's is russian. but both firefox are english. i cannot find how to change or install language, russian for my sister, at least. in #firefox ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.9/linux-i686/xpi/ is suggested to me, i installed ru.xpi , changed  general.useragent.locale to ru and tried RU , in about:config, but it is still english, this is in my ubuntu account.
<red2kic> isurit: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Loshki> jabirali: I'm using fvwm right now but I'm shopping for a new window manager...
<Loshki> qdb: I dunno the answer to your question, but if you speak Russian, I bet someone on #ubuntu-ru will know how to do it...
<red2kic> donaldo: Did you tried alsamixer though? You said several ways but that's not quite what I wanted to know.
<jabirali> Loshki, Aha, cool. Last time I tried fvwm was in 2004, I gave up before I learned to configure it lol
<qdb> Loshki i understand english
<Xzulien> =P
<DanDare> fvwm is nice
<donaldo> red2kic, yes no LFE control
<DanDare> even better is Xfce
<intok> anybody good with intel socket 478 IGP graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<Bookman> Lubuntu is way better than xfce
<red2kic> donaldo: #alsa or #pulseaudio -- Try them. Also, what card? I'll try and find you something useful.
<qdb> may be this is because my hack to ubuntu locale system.
<jabirali> Fvwm seems really flexible
<Absolut> hi anyone ok with wine?
<frunksock> hi, after upgrading to lucid, SSH X11 forwarding no longer works -- I've tried many servers it used to work with.  I get the following error: connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory
<Xzulien> I've always liked lxde, might try Fvwm now though xp
<Pip> I'm wondering the default gnome terminal font information
<ChannelZ> Anyone writing Upstart configs?
<Absolut> i got a big problem now :(
<xam0x> anyone here use LVM?
<DanDare> Absolut, i cant drink too much... give me horrible headaches
<Absolut> lol
<DanDare> sorry for the joke
<dravidan1234> Need help with wireless
<_pg_> are there any self proclaimed grub experts in the house? I have been fighting it all day and could really use some help
<ChannelZ> First play with Upstart for me.. I have a dead-simple one;  I can 'start' it and it runs, gives me the PID, but afterwards it thinks the service is stopped.  A status shows 'stop/waiting' even though the process is indeed running
<red2kic> _pg_: There are!  In #grub!
<jew__> anyone here familar with runescape?
<undecim> qdb: I'm sure that someone in #ubuntu-ru has fixed this problem before and will know what to do.
<winXPuser> dravidan1234, this is not support channel, try #ubuntu ?
<winXPuser> err oops
<winXPuser> sorry
<_pg_> red2kic: i was harrassed in there earlier. i think ill take my chances in here
<qdb> ok
<winXPuser> dravidan1234 state your issue in full then
<Xzulien> What do you need help with specifically pg? ^^
<Loshki> qdb: you sound like a native speaker to me. But I meant that the guys there would know the answer, I didn't mean to imply there was any reason you shouldn't be here, Please excuse me if it sounded that way...
<red2kic> _pg_: I see. Well, ask the real question. If anybody here know, they'll be likely to respond.
<FluffyMaster> tonyyarusso: chkdsk came back clean
<qdb> ok
<donaldo> red2kic, alsa ubuntu 10.04, Realteck alc268, toshiba x205 4 speakers harman/kardon whit subwoofer
<dravidan1234> I am on #ubuntu
<fourcolors> is the chromium browser in the synaptics package manager the same thing as the chromium browser on the Google site?
<Qiller> anyone have Wireless Realtek RTL8187B driver ?
<tonyyarusso> FluffyMaster: I'm fresh out then...
<tonyyarusso> fourcolors: yes, although possibly a different version.
<DanDare> the best about Ubuntu is its community so far
<jew__> can somone tell me the terminal sudo line to install google desktop search?
<Pip> fourcolors, the same
<fourcolors> tonyyarusso, thank you
<undecim> fourcolors: On the google site is probably more up-to-date, but it is the same browser as chromium (but not the same as chrome)
<Smeh> _pg_: What sort of grub issues? I can't help (I have grub related issues myself) just curious
<dravidan1234> laptop is picking up a strange up from my wireless ap
<fourcolors> undecim, not the same as Chrome? you mean Chrome OS?
<fourcolors> undecim, is that the difference you mean?
<jew__> can somone tell me the terminal sudo line to install google desktop search?
<donaldo> red2kic, my computer http://laptops.toshiba.com/laptops/satellite/X205/X205-SLI1, Audio device info
<Smeh> i have 10.04 fakeraid bug and manually sorting out the partitioning / grub is a little confusing to say the least.
<_pg_> Xzulien: I had a working triple boot on my macbook pro until I upgraded to 10.04 last night. After it finished, i tried rebooting and grub says: error: image_put_ not found (or very similar). I tried reinstalling grub from rescue cd and I get an error warning about blacklists and using --force.
<undecim> fourcolors: No, i mean not the same as chrome the browser. Chromium is the open source browser than chrome is based on. Chrome is the closed-source browser that Google built based on chromium. Chrome OS is a cloud OS in development by Google.
<Xzulien> heh... Grub 2 is annoying.
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, in openbox now. even got my favorite dock working, I like it. lol its changed a lot since when I used it a year back.
<fourcolors> undecim, oh.... what do you think is better? Hum... I like to support the open source stuff more though
<FluffyMaster> tonyyarusso: i mean i dont want to get rid of windows if i dont have to.  i tried using wubi and it said something about "no root file system is defined" when i installed it
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, cool :P
<_pg_> Xzulien: putting it lightly.
<undecim> fourcolors: I would stick with Chromium, because of potential privacy issues with Chrome.
<_pg_> Smeh: I had a working triple boot on my macbook pro until I upgraded to 10.04 last night. After it finished, i tried rebooting and grub says: error: image_put_ not found (or very similar). I tried reinstalling grub from rescue cd and I get an error warning about blacklists and using --force.
<fourcolors> undecim, I like that, google knows too much about me anyway haha
<Smeh> oh right. obs different issue then, though i've come across that while doing my usual googling
<red2kic> donaldo: Are you Jose?
<TempNick> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<Smeh> probably related to the same partman bug though i guess
<donaldo> red2kic, no
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff,  a copy of the parts of my ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml that defines standard settings for new windows is posted at http://pastebin.com/DfS5SqNE
<undecim> fourcolors: Google knows everything, lol. At least they are one of the less evil companies out there...
<Xzulien> hmm.. give me a sec pg.
<red2kic> donaldo: Did you try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<fourcolors> undecim, ya ya agreed, I hope it stays that way for a while at least
<_pg_> Xzulien: i will give you all the time you need. I will map my drive for you. I will pastebin and reboot and do whatever it takes to be as open to help as possible
<sistema> hi all.. anyone with expirence with TV cards?
<ChannelZ> TV dinners..
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, since you seem more fluent in openbox the me, how do I set what starts up with it? like the programs I want to auto run when openbox starts.
<donaldo> red2kic, I did not find that information helps. I have to go, thanks for your attention. see you later.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, most of the options are self-explanatory. The name you put in the class=""  in the <application>-tag, you get from running "xprop|grep WM_CLASS" and clicking on a graphical window.
<FluffyMaster> Does anyone know how to fix the "no root file system is defined" error when you install ubuntu with wubi?
<winXPuser> wubi??
<red2kic> donaldo: Good luck.
<Loshki> jew__: google turned this up: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/06/28/how-to-install-setup-and-use-google-desktop-search-in-ubuntu/, It says there's a google-desktop package but I can't find a match on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dravidan1234>             
<jew_> thank you . is there a list somwhere with all the downloads on the repos?
<tumenjargal> i've one question
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I usually run my automatically started applications from ~/.xinitrc, but if you use GDM or something, I think you can put it at the end of ~/.config/openbox/autostart.sh
<tumenjargal> problem is cdrom mount
<tumenjargal> why not mount?
<Theravadan> what's the best torrent app?
<red2kic> !best | Theravadan
<ubottu> Theravadan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jef91> Howdy all - so just updated my system to the .22 kernel
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Unfortunately, Wubi has a lot of boot problems and the more advanced Ubuntu users seldom have experience with it and therefor can't help you much with it. When it works, it's good for testing out Ubuntu, but you should do a normal install of Ubuntu if you want it to be reliable.
<red2kic> Theravadan: Transmission are already installed. Use that. It's a "best" torrent apps IMO.
<jef91> And now I cannot access my tty logins any longer
<eveningsky> How do I turn on 64-bit software virtualization in VirtualBox?
<Theravadan> red2kic, thx
<jew_> thank you . is there a list somwhere with all the downloads on the repos?
<tumenjargal> let me know cdrom mount?
<Loshki> jew_: you can browse packages by release via http://packages.ubuntu.com. Is that what you need?
<tumenjargal> I cant mount cdrom
<jabirali> tumenjargal, what exactly happens? Do you get an error?
<FluffyMaster> undecim: i would LOVE to do a normal install, but i want to keep windows on the system.  when i try to install, it says that my harddrive has no operating systems on it
<tumenjargal> no error
<_pg_> Xzulien: i have tried a lot already, let me know if you need info or output
<tumenjargal> not mount cdrom
<jew__> loshki: yes thank you
<acerimmer> !FluffyMaster|wubi
<acerimmer> !wub|FluffyMaster
<winXPuser> !wubi | FluffyMaster
<ubottu> FluffyMaster: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<tumenjargal> let me know format cd?
<jabirali> tumenjargal, what happens when you go to Places -> Computer, and click on CD/DVD drive?
<undecim> FluffyMaster: When you are installing, if you choose the option to set up partitions manually, do you see your Windows partition?
<hornets> what happend to gnome-terminal transparecy on Lucid?
<hornets> bug?
<undecim> hornets: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<tumenjargal> thereis not showing
<tumenjargal> cdrom
<FluffyMaster> undecim: no, it just shows the harddrive as empty, but its not, as i can still boot and function in windows
<jew__> which desktop envirorment is best to use if your new to linux? ubunto?
<jabirali> tumenjargal, is this an empty CD? Do you want to burn music or data to it, or do you want to access something on it?
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Did you at any point convert your hard drive to a dynamic disk in Windows?
<hornets> undecim: lemme see
<tumenjargal> i want burn xp boot
<FluffyMaster> undecim: i dont know?
<jabirali> jew__, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are both fine, but I'd personally start with Ubuntu
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, is there a run application for openbox? like alt f2 does in gnome?
<hornets> undecim: I have desktop cube enabled
<jew__> okay thank you for information jabirali
<hornets> and expo
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Maybe "dynamic disk" isn't the correct term (been a while since I've messed with that), but it's something you would have done manually from the storage manager under administrative tasks.
<gerzel> Q: Screem editor used to be in the ubuntu repositories for the last version, I upgraded to the latest version and it is no longer there.  Do some apps take longer to get into the repositories than others?  I am debating compiling from source from www.screem.org, does anyone have a better way?
<undecim> hornets: Do you have the transparency enabled, in gnome-terminal in the profile settings?
<FluffyMaster> undecim: then no, i dont think i have
<isurit> tell me about your self
<Loshki> jew__: we usually avoid the question, because it comes to no consensus, but my opinion is that beginner's should stick to the defaults until they know what to expect, and where lots of support is available, so yes, that means: ubuntu running the default desktop
<acerimmer> FluffyMaster: have you tried the alternate install?
<Loshki> isurit: please stop that, you are clearly in the wrong channel...
<hornets> lol, I changed the option and back to transparent
<hornets> it works!!11
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Are you sure you have the correct drive selected?
<hornets> thanks undecim
<undecim> hornets: np
<FluffyMaster> undecim: yeah, i only have one drive
<jew__> are there any good applications that i can use that will get me used to using the terminal and exploring ubunto?
<jew__> and its wonderful power? :)
<digifor> Sorry my network dropped out. What is the best way to download yourtube video with Ubuntu 10.04?
<Axz> addon
<jabirali> digifor: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<isurit> Loshki that's funny joke!
<undecim> FluffyMaster: You're not installing from USB are you? USB drives will show up too.
<acerimmer> digifor: check firefox plugins OR just play the vid, go to the /tmp and copy the media file
<winXPuser> digifor https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/15002
<Loshki> isurit: Actually, I thought you might be a bot. We don't chat here, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat...
<undecim> FluffyMaster: though they shouldn't show up as empty...
<LasNote> anyone worked with an Arduino under Ubuntu?
<LasNote> the software poackage is giving me fits
<FluffyMaster> undecim: I am installing from an external CD Drive, as this is my netbook
<Oddbio> Hello, I have done a completely fresh successful installation of Ubuntu 10.04. However, when I try to upgrade I get an error for one of the packages:  "linux-libc-dev"  more specifically the error is:  "unable to stat './usr/include/asm-generic/mman.h' (which I was about to install) "   Yes, that last part in the parenthesis is a part of the error message.  Any ideas? perhaps I could install mman.h manually?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I don't think so. I usually run all my stuff from either keyboard shortcuts or directly in a terminal (I have setup the system to spawn a terminal with Super+return).
<Smeh> does anyone know if this bug has progressed?
<tumenjargal> let me know CDROM mount problem?
<Smeh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/568050
<jew__> are there any good applications that i can use that will get me used to using the terminal and exploring ubunto, and its wonderful power? :)
<Smeh> having followed a few of the workarounds i'm still having no luck
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Are you getting the error from Wubi the first time you try to boot it, or have you ever been able to boot into your Wubi install?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, but I remember using a GTK2-based "run command"-dialog some years ago, don't remember the name of it though
<acerimmer> jew__: try the server edition
<cybertaur1> hey, i recently installed 10.04 and seem to have killed grub or something, i'm not quite sure
<cybertaur1> i'm dual-booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<tumenjargal> let me know CDROM mount problem?
<Smeh> cybertaur1 : welcome to 10.04 :)
<jew__> how do i do that?
<cybertaur1> Smeh: thanks, haha
<tumenjargal> I dont see cd rom on computer:///
<Smeh> tumenjargal : you're not explaining your problem with sufficient detail for anyone to help you.
<FluffyMaster> undecim: first boot.  it says "no root file system is defined.  Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<acerimmer> jew__: well, i installed virtual box and installed ubuntu server as a virtual computer
<isurit> Loshki Why so serious?
<Loshki> jew__: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal. Also, there is a ubuntu manual now, at http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: describe what happens
<undecim> FluffyMaster: ]I think the Wubi error and the problem with real installs is caused by the same problem.
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, lol only problem I have is I can't figure out how to get my gnome panel to go back to the same look it had in gnome, instead of this weird grey color. lol
<Loshki> isurit: to keep the noise down in a very busy channel...
<cybertaur1> so right now what happens is that when i select the windows 7 option ("Windows 7 (load) (on /dev/sda1)"), it brings me right back to the same menu
<tumenjargal> Problem is cd rom not mount
<jew__> should i get virtual box and mess around?
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Can you boot to a live CD, open a terminal, and run "sudo fdisk -l" and give me a pastebin of the output?
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: can you get the grub terminal?
<Smeh> i'm going to guess cybertaur1 had a working multiboot until he installed 10.04 :]
<Jordan_U> cybertaur1: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<cybertaur1> immediately before this, i was getting a different error when selecting windows 7: "grub_getcharwidth not found"
<cybertaur1> Smeh: 100% correct :D
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I found it. The program is called "gmrun", it is in the repos.
<FluffyMaster> undecim: yeah, give me a second to boot it up
<cybertaur1> acerimmer: i'm something of a newb... i can boot up ubuntu but not windows. do i have to be logged in to do what you or Jordan_U describe?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, run "gnome-settings-daemon &" in the end of your autostart.sh ;)
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: wait 1
<tumenjargal> let me know cd format?
<Android> Hey there ...
<cybertaur1> oh, for what it's worth, i "fixed" the grub_getcharwidth problem with the command `grub-install /dev/sda`
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, that worked lol thanks man
<cybertaur1> it's possible i typed `grub-install /dev/sda1` but i'm not sure
<Android> im having some trouble with installation.. is there a help channel
<Android> or i ask here
<intok> anybody good with intel socket 478 IGP graphics? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9227361#post9227361
<bullgard4> '~$ ps -ef | grep flush; root       252     2  0 May05 ?        00:00:00 [flush-8:0]' What process spawns this process? Where is described the function of this process?
<undecim> !ask | Android
<ubottu> Android: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anon^_^> hi anyone very experienced with compiling around?
<Jordan_U> cybertaur1: If you typed /dev/sda1 it would explain the problem you are having
<Smeh> grub-install should fail if you try to target a device that doesn't exist, so i doubt it
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, good :P
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/fix-restore-grub-boot-loader.html
<Android> ahhh sweet, sorry some irc are picky bout that stuff
<Jordan_U> cybertaur1: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<cybertaur1> so if i type in `grub-install /dev/sda` that should fix it? or add another entry to the menu?
<tumenjargal> My cdrom not mount (UTF Volume)
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: wait, you can't get windows to start?
<jabirali> anon^_^, I used Gentoo for a year and went through LFS once ;)
<tumenjargal> let me know it
<Android> ok Using a gateway m6750 laptop, and used the wininstaller to install Ubuntu, but my wifi doesnt work..
<cybertaur1> acerimmer: that's correct.
<Loshki> Android: don't worry about it, just hit us with the gory details and we'll try and help...
<Smeh> cybtertaur1 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9240317 is a post by someone with a very similar issue also, btw.
<Jordan_U> cybertaur1: grub-install won't help, it's windows' bootloader that needs to be restored
<bullgard4> !ask | anon^_^
<ubottu> anon^_^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<undecim> Android: Can you connect to the internet with an Ethernet cable? (temporarily)
<Jordan_U> cybertaur1: Follow the instructions in the link I gave.
<anon^_^> how would you modify the following install line to user checkinstall
<Smeh> wait, that might not be multi-boot, actually.
<anon^_^> make install-libs install-headers
<cybertaur1> Jordan_U: thanks, i'm going through them now
<Android> Yes the Lanwire works fine, jus the wifi wont work, ir does see it or something
<anon^_^> it has additional arguments, and I'm not sure if or how checkinstall can handle that
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: try to run windows repair.  You might have scrambled your master boot record.  If repair works, you might then need to restore grub.
<theGman> Ok, 2 issues. 1. Why is it that since upgrading to 10.4 my usb wifi keeps dropping the conn, it eventually get's it back but it's frustrating..
<undecim> Android: While connected via Ethernet, go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, and you should see a wireless drive there. Activate it, reboot, and you should have wireless.
<tumenjargal> Universal Disk Format File System?
<budlust> is there any way to get rid of these bubbles in empathy?
<theGman> 2. When I plugin either my usb HD or stick - neither get's recognized unless I reboot.
<winXPuser> what is the command for manpages in Terminal?
<Android> Did that and none appear in there, its blank.. was reading use ndisgtk, but i dont know how to find the.inf file
<winXPuser> maanuals
<jew_> shall i get this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/x11/eterm to learn about the terminal?
<theGman> Are these both related to a usb bug?
<acerimmer> winXPuser: man man
<undecim> budlust: A different empathy theme
<winXPuser> !Terminal > winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser, please see my private message
<gaspar|work> Hello! I just have changed font size to a smaller one (8pt). Is there a way to make buttons smaller? They still seem to be suited for bigger font
<jabirali> anon^_^, according to manpage: checkinstall [options]  [install command]
<FluffyMaster> undecim: okay here is what it says
<theGman> Oh and  3. I saw this question before but it wasn't an issue for me at the time. How do I get my window decorations "x" back to the right?
<jabirali> anon^_^, I haven't tested this, but does "checkinstall make install-libs install-headers" work?
<anon^_^> I haven't tested
<Loshki> jew_: you don't need it. There are plenty of terminal programs in Ubuntu. The default terminal should be everything you need for the foreseeable future...
<acerimmer> theGman: ubuntu tweak can switch directions
<theGman> None of them are on the right anymore, but the "theme" shows them there...
<cybertaur1> Jordan_U: you are a gentleman and a scholar. and a lifesaver
<cybertaur1> acerimmer: thank you very much for your help as well
<FluffyMaster> undecim: wait hang on, let me join on the live cd comp
<acerimmer> cybertaur1: good luck.
<anon^_^> I don't want it to install and then have to weed out all the files installed because no log is created
<theGman> acerimmer: So I just use ubuntu twaek in a root term?
<dominik> I am haveing trouble to get Ubuntu to run my display at 1980 x 1200, I just killed the xorg config file and that fixed the problem, but it also meant I was not useing the NVIDEA driver... so I configured xorg again, restarted teh system and no luck im back to the bad resolution, any idea what I can do?
<theGman> sry tweak?
<anon^_^> so I'm trying to get an answer from someone experienced in compiling, before going down the rabbit hole
<cybertaur1> it's back up and working; i just booted into windows
<acerimmer> theGman: that's what I did.  You'll need to unlock the tweak command on that page to make the change.  admin password
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Make sure you use paste.ubuntu.com for pasting the output, otherwise you will get a flood mute.
<bullgard4> The process popularity-contest has the user »nobody«. What is the function of the »nobody« user?
<eveningsky> what is the most recent repository with kqemu?
<acerimmer> theGman: I'm assuming you have ubuntu tweak installed already???
<Android> undecim: Did that and none appear in there, its blank.. was reading use ndisgtk, but i dont know how to find the.inf file
<theGman> acerimmer: Where is it that I have to go to unlock it? (still very new to ubuntu/deb)
<theGman> acerimmer: Not sure.
<acerimmer> theGman: ah.  no prob.  It should be in the software center
<tumenjargal> UBUNTU Cant Mount UDF let me know it?
<tumenjargal> UBUNTU Cant Mount UDF let me know it?
<undecim> Android: Sorry, don't know much about ndiswrapper or ndisgtk.
<tumenjargal> UBUNTU Cant Mount UDF let me know it?
<FloodBot1> tumenjargal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winXPuser> !repeat | tumenjargal
<ubottu> tumenjargal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<undecim> bullgard4: It's a system user with lowered permissions.
<winXPuser> :)
<Walhter> Hey all
<jabirali> anon^_^,  It shouldn't do anything weird. The "make install-headers install-libs"-part is in this case passed as an argument to checkinstall; best case scenario it works, worst case scenario you get an error about not using commandline options correctly
<winXPuser> tumenjargal, i honestly have no idea what UDF is though
<Walhter> DVD format
<wo_spill> ** PLZ HELP ** I just installed 10.04.  I made the mistake of typing in a password for my keyring, and now it wants it after every startup,  how do I fix this??  thx
<Walhter> and it can
<jabirali> anon^_^, just make sure that you run it prefixed with "checkinstall" ;)
<bullgard4> undecim: Thank you. Using your information, I will continue my snooping.
<anon^_^> yeah
<Loshki> bullgard4: I don't seem to have *any* processes owned by 'nobody'. So now I'm wondering if there's something strange about my system (or yours)?
<theGman> acerimmer: Ok, I installed it. Where/how do I use it?
<Android> undecim: thanks
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, tired of me yet? lol. I tried that rc.xml and I setup mplayer as the class name full screen on desktop 2. but it still starts normal on desktop one.
<undecim> bullgard4: it's like how some processes run as root, some also run as "nobody" because they don't need the elevated permissions. This way, if a service using it is compromised, an attacker only has the permissions of nobody instead of root
<greezmunkey> UDF - Un Documented Filesystem... ?
<gaspar|work> Does anyone know where is "Menus and Toolbars" settings hidden in 10.4?
<acerimmer> theGman: start ubuntu tweak
<anon^_^> thanks jabirali
<jabirali> anon^_^, also, if you run an install command as a normal user, you won̈́t have the rights to install anything at all, so there is no risk
<theGman> aH
<jabirali> anon^_^, np :). Did it work?
<anon^_^> didn't test
<anon^_^> going to kitchen brb
<Walhter> So I got 3 2TB drives, should I use raid 5 or 10?
<acerimmer> theGman: window manager settings has the left/right alight
<theGman> acerimmer: Typing that in a term win is reporting unknown job: ubuntu...?
<undecim> Android: If I were you I would do a google search for setting up your specific card on Ubuntu, or post on the forums
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, are you sure you got the correct classname? What was the output of "xprop|grep WM_CLASS" and clicking on mplayer? And what did you put as <application>-tag in rc.xml?
<Loshki> undecim: so if I'm not running any servers, I shouldn't expect to see any user 'nobody' processes?
<mameth> clear
<acerimmer> theGman: ?  Wait, are you still on a terminal?  I thought you had gnome running
<theGman> And can anyone clue me in on my usb probs?
<tumenjargal> No UDF DVD support?? fstabs udftools rlly?? UBUNTU Cant Mount  UDF
<tumenjargal> help me
<tumenjargal> ?
<Sereph> what is the command to format a drive?
<Android> undecim: i did a big search and it told me to do the ndisgtk way
<theGman> acerimmer: I do have it running. I take it it's an app then. :P
<Android> using and browsing the .inf file
<tumenjargal> problem is same http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617009
<wo_spill> ** PLZ HELP ** I just installed 10.04.  I made the mistake of typing in a password for my keyring, and now it wants it after every startup,  how do I fix this??  thx
<Android> or use ngdiskmanager(something) and extactign the files from the .exe
<bullgard4> Loshki: The reason that you have no user »nobody« may be: i.) You did not enable the popularity-contest feature. ii.) The process 'popularity-contest' is not running on your computer at this moment.
<undecim> undecim: Well, there are services on desktop systems even. Like udev, cron, ufw... Some of them run as root, some of them run as nobody, and some of them run as another separate user.
<Walhter> tumenjargal: it should be fine, udf has been in linux kernel for a while
<acerimmer> theGman: yes.  if installed properly, it's Applications>System Tools>Ubuntu Tweak
<pawan_tejwani> anybody can pls tell me how to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on HDD with NTFS partitions, without removing NTFS partitions
<undecim> Loshki: Well, there are services on desktop systems even. Like udev, cron, ufw... Some of them run as root, some of them run as nobody, and some of them run as another separate user.
<Leftmost> A bug I'm trying to track down has been marked as a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/533604, which Launchpad tells me I don't have permission for. Why might this be?
<kasun_> DELETE ERROR: hello, today I copied some files to my pen drive. Then when I tried to remove them, they gives 'cannot remove `file.name': Input/output error'! What should i do
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, gnome-terminal", "Gnome-terminal"
<theGman> acerimmer: Nope, guess I'll have to use syn pkg mgr. stand by...
<Sereph> pawan_tejwani: you partition it using the cd and add a ext4 partition and install to that
<Jordan_U> pawan_tejwani: The installer handles that just fine and is fairly straight foreward.
<FluffyMaster> undecim: i do not know how to use this paste thing.  i put it in and hit paste and what do i do now, lol?
<arand> wo_spill: You can change keyrings via the Applications>Accessories>Passwords...
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, you have to run the command and right-click on the movie player window ;)
<undecim> FluffyMaster: It should redirect you to a page with what you pasted as static text. Copy the URL from the address bar, paste it here, and I can click it to see your text.
<pawan_tejwani> sereph: does that requires manual partitioning , I am completely new to linux I am inside IRC also with windows xp itself
<Loshki> tumenjargal: the last post in that thread said he had a solution...
<Walhter> pawan_tejwani: or I think there is a way to make a growing img file that gets mounted
<FluffyMaster> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428726/
<wo_spill> arand -- okay, I'm there, now what?
<kasun_> DELETE ERROR: hello, today I copied some files to my pen drive. Then when I tried to remove them, they gives 'cannot remove `file.name': Input/output error'! What should i do
<Walhter> pawan_tejwani: you're better off using VirtualBox
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, WM_CLASS(STRING) = "xv", "MPlayer"
<wo_spill> ARAND -- that got it.. thanks so much dude --  KEEP OPEN SOURCE ALIVE!!!
<arand> wo_spill: I guess just delete the relevant key.
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Was that the only disk from fdisk?
<dominik> is there a way to clear private data in ubuntu like there is in firefox?
<prayii> Walhter: what about the WUBI installer?
<Walhter> kasun_: unmount it and remount it
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, that's the correct one. You use the latter one. In rc.xml: <application class="MPlayer"></application>
<pawan_tejwani> walhter: yes sir I want to install Ubuntu actually but dont want to remove the partitioning system (NTFS) for windows ,
<FluffyMaster> yes
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, all settings regarding mplayer should then be put inside those application-tags
<acerimmer> dominik: you can clear places and documents
<greezmunkey> pawan_tejwani: then a wubi is your only choice I can see.
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Do you see these partitions in GParted? (System -> Administration -> GParted)
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, remember that caps lock matters :)
<Walhter> prayii: never used it
<slide> My WIFI indicator led on my HP laptop won't stop blinking. can anyone help me fix it? I found a script that does echo none > /sys/class/leds/iwl-phy*/trigger but it doesnt work
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, http://pastebin.com/tLKcy6xj thats my rc.xml so you can hopefully tell me whats wrong with it
<undecim> dominik: What private data do you need to clear?
<abhijain> how to change pdf to office file in ubuntu
<kasun_> Walhter: I've done it several times. tried in another machine too. but no success.
<FluffyMaster> undecim: no, it says my entire HD is unallocated
<pawan_tejwani> walhter: actually I am having 3 HDDs One with WIndows xp, One with Fedora 12 and I want the third one to be with Ubuntu. But dont want to install it on virtual Box or wubi (dont want to make my system dual boot) and want to preserve NTFS file system also. Can you please help then? :)
<greezmunkey> abhijain: you need to edit a pdf?
<theGman> acerimmer: Nope, it seemed to all be installed right, Need I logout/in for it to be there?
<acerimmer> pawan_tejwani: oh, well so long as it's simple
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, wait this is the shorter version of just the applications section. sorry didn't know it was that long http://pastebin.com/LbC6KDtN
<acerimmer> theGman: yeah, log out, log in as root.  i'll be here
<Walhter> pawan_tejwani: why not? virtualbox is perfect for that
<abhijain> greezmunkey: yeah i want to edit pdf
<theGman> Can SOMEONE/anyone clue me in on my usb probs?
<undecim> FluffyMaster: And GParted says that you are looking at /dev/sda?
<Walhter> pawan_tejwani: or any other VM app
<FluffyMaster> undecim: correct
<theGman> acerimmer: Will do, but it's not the bigger iss atm.
<greezmunkey> abhijain: you could try this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfedit/
<greezmunkey> abhijain: I'd make a backup first though ;)
<acerimmer> theGman: OK then
<pawan_tejwani> @acerimmer: and @walhter: its because Fedora has that option while installing it on system that on which partition you want to install and which disk will it boot from , But ubuntu has just two options i.e. it just can install on complete HDD or it makes my system dual boot .
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, that one looks correct. You clicked "Reconfigure" or something like that in the openbox menu, tried running mplayer again and it still doesn't open on desktop 2?
<acerimmer> pawan_tejwani: OK - I'm officially underwater on this so I'll leave it to the experts...
<Chookie> OMFG
<theGman> acerimmer: I seem to have lost plug-n-play on my usb HD and thumbdrive. When I plug either in they're no longer auto recognized as they were befor upgrade...clues?
<pawan_tejwani> walhter: manual creation of partitions I dont know. Can you suggest anything dude?
<PC> Xan some one help me? can iget my ubuntu to work on my mv920 monitor it wroks fine on my lcd it dosent shake as much in lcd
<Chookie> why do you guys insist on using a bootloader on PS3 that DONT work......
<undecim> FluffyMaster: If I were you, I would do a complete backup of my data, then resize my Windows partitions either with Windows' partition manager or with a tool like Partition Wizard.
<Chookie> why distro it!??!?!?!?!
<PC> its a CTR
<acerimmer> theGman: I seem to recall that's a system option setting.  I'll look
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Then see if the installer detects the partition after that
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, nope, does it matter that I am trying to open it via mplayer command in terminal?
<Walhter> pawan_tejwani: yes, you can do manual
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, no. "gmplayer" and "mplayer" both had the same WM_CLASS on my machine. Wait 2 sec, I'll bring out my lappy and test there
<johnfg> hi folks
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, okay thanks
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Just make sure you have a complete backup though, because as far as I can tell, there is something wrong with your partition table.
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: Um, unless you are double/triple booting...how are you intending on getting to any of the other os'es?
<acerimmer> !ask|johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theGman> acerimmer: Thx.
<johnfg> I wanted to download a 32 bit version of 10.04 server, but don't see it on ubuntu.com
<tstavrop> Hey guys.  I have a Dell laptop (Inspiron E1705), and I'm trying to get the wireless card working (Broadcom 440x) on Lucid Lynx.  Any suggestions?  I know there are proprietary drivers available, but I can't find them :-\
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: Because, at one point, I was quadro booting with no issues.
<pawan_tejwani> walhter: on 250GiB HDD if you have 5 partitions each of 50GiB and you want to just configure one for the Ubuntu (same as boot device) what should be done for the same <Its the second hard drive>
<FluffyMaster> undecim: i am about to just say "screw it" and just overwrite the entire harddrive
<acerimmer> johnfg: at the site where you specify location, you also specify 32/64
<tyler-james> tstavrop, make sure you update your repositories
<pawan_tejwani> theGman: dude I am having Three HDD's ...
<tyler-james> run sudo apt-get update
<tyler-james> then reboot
<pawan_tejwani> theGman: So no point in  making the system dual or try boot... :P
<tstavrop> the issue is I cannot connect to the internet until I get the wireless drivers working
<johnfg> Oops, I didn't see the other alternatives.  acerimmer Thanks!
<acerimmer> well , i've got osx Snow Leopard/Windows7/Lucid but only on ONE disk.
<undecim> FluffyMaster: If you want to do there, you might try cloning your Windows drive first, if you have the hard drive space somewhere (like an external drive)
<undecim> FluffyMaster: want to do that*
<shishire> do the ubottu bots have http access?  i.e, can they link bug reports given a bug number in launchpad?
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: The number of HD has nothing to do with it. You will need a way to select which os to boot to, ie a grub menu or something.Until yesterday my main os was fedora 12
<Jordan_U> shishire: Yes, why?
<tyler-james> oh snap!
<shishire> Jordan_U, trying to figure out the best way to provide links to bug reports in general
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: I understand the confusion. The sys is STILL dual or tri booting, regardless of how many hd's there are.
<Jordan_U> pawan_tejwani: Making it dual boot simply means that the grub menu will have options to boot the other OSs, you can tell grub not to create such menu entries.
<vuxpyra> same problem tstavrop
<tyler-james> i believe the live cd has wireless drivers on board
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: Meaning, it's not a single os sys.
<shishire> I can always link the URL, but it's generally better if it gets some context too.
<tyler-james> so i think if you pop it it then select it in the software sources, you could load it off there
<pawan_tejwani> theGman: the boot device priority settings from your boot loader of motherboard itself does much more simple work:P
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<eks010> can you help me?
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, now this is really weird... I changed "Wine" to "MPlayer" in the original config I linked you, saved, reloaded openbox and opening videos worked fine - it both placed my mplayer on desktop 8 and set it to fullscreen.
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: However, you will have to create the partitions manually so you can specify which hd it gets installed to. (I've been doing this plenty over the last two days)
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: If you say so. :)
<eks010> you can also email me at:    erikwmatc@gmail.com
<abhijain> is there any option in open office ffor edit pdff
<eks010> ?
<PC> What is a good way to dualboot ubuntu using 2 hdd?
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, can you paste exactly what you put?
<pawan_tejwani> theGman: yes dude thats what I wanted to do, Being a windows user I dont have so much Idea, Can you please help me?
<kasun_> please anybody know a solution for this? DELETE ERROR: hello, today I copied some files to my pen drive. Then when I tried to remove them, they gives 'cannot remove `file.name': Input/output error'! What should i do
<pawan_tejwani> theGman: in creating the manual partitions
<PC> I want to use my "Non-failing" hd wich is my windwos hd..
<maco> abhijain: you can install openoffice.org-pdfimport and then youll be able to import pdfs into OOo, but i warn you it is /very/ buggy
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<eks010> can you help me ?
<Chookie> no one ever helps me..
<Chookie> no one have a ps3?!
<PC> !patince | Chookie
<eks010> you can read my thing and email me too at:
<budlust> chookie, what about ps3?
<eks010> erikwmatc@gmail.com
<eks010> ???????
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads [23:48] <eks010> can you help me?
<vuxpyra> my lucid lynx has problems w the wireless and bluetooth. any suggestions? linux noob here
<eks010> help?
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: Sure, it's not difficult. Once you begin the install process when it gets to the partition section, just tell it to create manually.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, http://pastebin.com/a4u4Y7Z6
<Chookie> budlust; what bootloader supports ext4 for ps3?!
<Chookie> the one with the new ps3 versions yall pack in a bogus bootloader
<greezmunkey> kasun_: did you get an error number
<Chookie> kboot cant see ext4..
<undecim> eks010: Press e to edit the menu entry from grub and remove the "quiet splash" and see if that lets you boot.
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, and to start a video in it your typing in the terminal mplayer andnameofvideo, right?
<theGman> acerimmer: Any news on that config setting you were checking into for me?
<pawan_tejwani> theGman: nopes , I mean when I done the same thing with ubuntu 9.1 My all the systems gone (including windows xp and fedora 12)
<queso> How do I configure which terminal is started when I hit Ctrl-Alt-T?
<theGman> pawan_tejwani: Did you get my priv msg query?
<pawan_tejwani> yaya
<pawan_tejwani> wait
<acerimmer> theGman: sorry g, it appears I misremembered.  couldn't find it
<theGman> acerimmer: Np. It's frustrating.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, yup
<acerimmer> eks010: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/01/how-to-restore-grub-in-ubuntu-remix-910_11.html
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, odd, mine just opens it in a window on whatever desktop I am currently in
<Chookie> ;/
<FluffyMaster> undecim: i extended my windows partition into the unallocated space, and am booting the live CD again to see what happens
<Chookie> wtf is really goin on man.
<budlust> chookie, no idea try http://www.ps3-hacks.com/
<Chookie> lol.
<budlust> i havent used on ps3 since 3.21
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, this is really odd. This file is located in ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml, right? And you remembered to use the "Reconfigure"-option in the openbox menu after saving the config file?
<maco> Chookie: sony's latest update made ps3s unable to run linux
<Chookie> why does ubuntu make ps3 isos with a bogus bootloader?! i been complaining since 9.10 about it
<Chookie> i didnt update.....
<Chookie> im still at 3.15
<maco> ah ok
<Chookie> sony gettin sued and PROB gonna re-add it anyways ;p
<acerimmer> Chookie: not ubuntu's fault.  complain to sony bcs they killed linux os on ps3
<Chookie> kboot CANT READ ext4 ;(
<Chookie> its not sony
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, well there is my problem apparently I used the wrong rc.xml file
<Chookie> its the bootloader you guys use in the isos..
<johnfg> Is 10.04 (which I'm just downloading server) running bind 9.7?
<budlust> http://www.ps3-hacks.com/
<budlust> oops mt
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, Aha :)
<FluffyMaster> undecim: still unallocated
<acerimmer> Chookie: you CAN choose not to install grub , you know.  it's an advanced option just before disk writing begins
<undecim> FluffyMaster: Can you access the partitions from a file manager?
<bobthemilkman> I'm having some troubles getting 64-bit virtualization in VirtualBox from the repositories for 9.10 x64.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, you need to copy the folder /etc/xdg/openbox to ~/.config/
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<eks010> hlp me?
<Chookie> acerimmer; eh?
<eks010> help I have a gateway netbook with win 7 starter     I installed ubuntu netbook via wubi    and   after install i rebooted and all I get is (after hitting enter to load ubuntu) is a flashing curser (underscore) and never load but if I edit the command in grub for recovery mode (chande hd to 0,1 insted of 0,2 it loads
<FluffyMaster> in windows, yes.  I can get into disk management.  In linux, no
<acerimmer> Chookie: yes?
<eks010> help me?
<Chookie> so install w/o a bootloader?
<Chookie> how?!
<eks010> ??
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, I just changed it now on to the next problem. i told you going to get tired of me lol
<Chookie> you have to install otheros.bld before starting disk install.
<acerimmer> Chookie: go direct chat.  I just sent you the invite
<undecim> bobthemilkman: Do you have hardware Virtualization enabled? I'm pretty sure you need it for 64-bit guests. The setting is usually in the bios if you have a newish computer,
<Chookie> wont connect.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, hehe :P
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, have any luck with adobe air in openbox? lol
<bobthemilkman> undecim: Maybe! Let me try restarting my computer!
<eks010> helo can someone help me?
<rootlinuxusr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, never used Adobe Air lol :P.
 * jabirali googles
<Xgates> I don't have usplash installed only Plymouth on a custom install with only LXDE and I'm trying to get it so that I can just see the console booting in framebuffer, I've tried a few things, but can't seem to get any to work where the console text booting up will run at like 1024x768, would anyone know to do this in Lucid?
<undecim> FluffyMaster: I have no idea. Clearly the partitions are available to fdisk, which means Linux can see them, but GParted (which I assume is also used by the installer) can't see them. It makes no sense to me.
<acerimmer> Chookie: ok, during install, after you've set up your partitions, selected user account names and your time zone, JUST BEFORE things start writing, you get a final screen showing what you've selected.  IN the lower right of the screen is "advanced options"  Within that is a go/no go install bootloader or select WHERE bootloader goes.  DON'T install bootloader if you don't want it.  HOWEVER<...
<Chookie> so weird...
<acerimmer> ...I don't hack ps3 so don't know how you'll boot wtihout a loader...
<slxo> What package is "add-apt-repository" included as part of?
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, I use it because I have a twitter account and I use tweet deck for my twitter lol
<Dracirate>  /msg NickServ identify 110690
<Chookie> true
<UbuntuJeff> Dracirate you typed that in local
<Chookie> and i do text install ;/
<rootlinuxusr> fail
<Chookie> my tv is an SDTV...LOL!
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, never used Twitter lol :P
 * jabirali googles twitter
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, I have one called whylinux :P
<jabirali> j/k, I know what it is, but I never used it ;)
<aetaric> i'm having trouble booting. X11 doesn't start on boot, but it works when i call sudo gdm from cli.
<rootlinuxusr> have linuxreviews lol only one review up though >_>
<acerimmer> Chookie: wt?  OK, but I KNOW you have bootloaer options in a text install including the option to NOT install a loader.
<zipper> aye any1 knows how to set vuze to auto start on boot?
<Chookie> then linux wont go from ps3.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, you mean a twitter account? Or a page of some sorts?
<Chookie> w/o bootloader right?
<k3rn> Is it possible to get tab completion for self made shell scripts? how is this done?
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, a twitter account
<bullgard4> slxo: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository is provided by the package python-software-properties
<slxo> bullgard4: thanks
<acerimmer> Chookie: me: NOT  a ps3 hacker.
<zipper> aye any1 knows how to set vuze to auto start on boot?
<aetaric> !repeat | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Chookie> I got ubuntu 10.04 running on my ps3 by installing the petitboot bootloader. (the version for ubuntu 9.x as I was having the mount error)
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, aha cool :P
<Chookie> AHA!
<rootlinuxusr> system>preferences>startup?
<Chookie> found a diff bootloader ;)))
<Jordan_U> Chookie: Have you filed a bug report?
<Chookie> yeah since 9.10...
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, where do you live btw?
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, Indiana you?
<Jordan_U> Chookie: link?
<kasun_> greezmunkey: no.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, Norway :)
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, good wheter?
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, weather lol
<greezmunkey> kasun_: wow, that took a while :)
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, I added you to my friends list if thats okay with you
<acerimmer> !#ubuntu-ps3|chookie
<albertolempira> hey guys, i'm outside the US and i want to listen some streaming radio stations but since i'm not in america can't listen any of them. I've tried with several free proxy servers with no success. Can somebody give me ideas on how to get it? thanks in advance
<Chookie> channel is dead lol...
<kasun_> greezmunkey: sorry, i just saw it :)
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, it's unstable lol. I currently live in Trondheim, and there is a saying that here, there are 3 seasons per day
<mianosm> Hey guys, I'm trying to install 10.04 LTS on a SC1425, without an active Internet connection. Is that possible?
<aetaric> !info lwiod
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, lol as long as you don't loose an arm a leg or electricity its all good
<rootlinuxusr> should be, you don't need an internet connection for cd
<ubottu> Package lwiod does not exist in lucid
<theadmin> mianosm: Yes, you can install it, unsure what's a "SC1425", but normally you would not need to use networking during install
<mianosm> rootlinuxusr: I'm getting stuck at the "choose your mirror" portion.
<mianosm> Even after choosing to setup my (static) network later, it still lets me know that it can't touch any of the mirror archives.
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, two days ago it was sunny outside so I put on shorts to walk the 10 minutes to my closest grocery store. It had started snowing before I got there, and when I got home again it was raining :-/
<acerimmer> Chookie: http://psubuntu.com
<jabirali> UbuntuJeff, I'm from eastern norway so I'm not really used to this unstable weather yet lol :P
<UbuntuJeff> jabirali, I feel your pain
<theadmin> mianosm: I always installed without networks. I just choose a location, then it complains that it can't connect to apt mirrors or some stuff like that, then it goes on installing normally, just have to apt-get update after installing
<anon^_^> jabirali checkinstall works as it should when not using sudo command as prefix
<jabirali> anon^_^, great :)
<anon^_^> problem is there's no way to tell if the commands follow work
<mianosm> it keeps kicking me back to the selection screen. :( theadmin
<theadmin> mianosm: hm.
<anon^_^> without using sudo and letting it run its course
<mianosm> go back and continue are definitely the choices, but continue kicks me back
<PC> Uh how do you dual boot with 2 hdd?
<theadmin> mianosm: Maybe Lucid install procedure is different a bit... is there any kind of "skip"?
<PC> xp and ubuntu
<theadmin> PC: Install XP on one, install Ubuntu on another?
<mianosm> No, just <go back> and <continue>
<mianosm> both seem to have the same effect.
<jabirali> anon^_^, if it is successful, it will create a .deb package in your working directory. IIRC, the .deb is basically a .tar.gz-file, so you can try to look inside it to see if the correct files are there.
<basttrax> Hey all.
<basttrax> I somehow lost my little main icon that allowed me to get to my chat/email/broadcast easily.
<basttrax> and idea how to get it back?
<jabirali> anon^_^, if the package is how it should be, you can install it with "sudo dpkg -i" or double-clicking graphically
<anon^_^> it doesn't get that far jabirali.  checkinstall attempts install first, if it fails it cleans up and exits
<anon^_^> a deb normally is created after install
<theadmin> basttrax: Right click the panel, add to panel, Indicator Applet Session
<basttrax> theadmin, Thanks :)
<anon^_^> that's what I meant by the only way to find out is using sudo
<PC> theadmin: dose it change the boot loader if i use 2 hdd?
<basttrax> Awesome
<bobthemilkman> Okay, there was no virtualization options in my BIOS menu.
<albertolempira>  hey guys, i'm outside the US and i want to listen some streaming radio stations but since i'm not in america can't listen any of them. I've tried with several free proxy servers with no success. Can somebody give me ideas on how to get it? thanks in advance
<jabirali> anon^_^, it doesn't give any error before exiting?
<jabirali> anon^_^, and you did run it like "checkinstall make install-headers install-libs"?
<anon^_^> actually it did
<anon^_^> pm
<jabirali> anon^_^, ok
<maco> checkinstall doesnt work for everything, by the way
<theGman> acerimmer: Hey, I got the tweak thing avail. But it's under system->preferences and shows four diff menu opts...galeon, nautilus, menus and sessions...whichone do I use?
<maco> its really not the proper way to make a deb. id suggest #ubuntu-packaging if you'd like to learn to do it right
<acerimmer> theGman: what?
<theGman> acerimmer: To fix the win deco to put the "x" back on the right?
<acerimmer> theGman: Applications>System Tools
 * iflema would it make any difference if it where hommus?
<PC> will the bootloader change if i install ubuntu on a diffrent hdd?
<acerimmer> theGman: Applications>System Tools>Ubuntu Tweak
<theGman> acerimmer: It doesn't show up there. Only under system->preferences with four menu choices...
<theGman> acerimmer: All with a gTeakUI - Prefix.
<acerimmer> theGman: OKay that IS weird.  How did you install tweak?  Synaptic?
<_pg_> I am trying to install grub and its complaining about blacklists. anyone?
<theGman> acerimmer: And that's whether logged in as root OR user..
<mianosm> new requirement for installing 10.04: Internet connection. :(
<acerimmer> theGman: seems like you've got parts of the tweak package BUT>>
<theGman> mianosm: What if you downloaded the livecd for it?
<mianosm> Will I be able to install a JeOS off of a livecd?
<mianosm> I'll give it a whirl theGman
<slxo> How do I grant sudo permission to an existing user that is lacking?
<theGman> acerimmer: No doubt, but I don't/didn't see anything else to install for it? Maybe I should remove it and do it again?
<acerimmer> theGman: http://ubuntu-tweak.com will give you the complete
<theGman> mianosm: Can't hurt right?
<aetaric> slxo: add them to the admin group
<Xgates> anyone not running plymouth and usplash and just has the console text booting?
<slxo> slxo: via command line?
<slxo> aetaric: via command line?
<aetaric> slxo: that's how i do it...
<undecim> slxo: sudo gpasswd -a user group
<theGman> acerimmer: Remove the current one first eh
<theGman> ??
<acerimmer> theGman: be safe,  kill it all
<aetaric> Xgates: is that how you want your system to boot?
<slxo> undecim, aetaric: thanks
<ircuser> Bluetooth is not working. How to make it work? (10.04, Dell Vostro 1500)
<bullgard4> '~$ ps -ef | grep flush; root       252     2  0 May05 ?        00:00:00 [flush-8:0]' What process spawns this process? Where is described the function of this process?
<Xgates> aetaric: yeah I've only got LXDE installed, I had the console booting yesterday just showing the text at 640x480, but can't remember how, so now I'm trying to get it to boot at 1024x768
<wyrlss> Anyone who uses facebook: When you select a photo to upload, do you get reasonable sized thumbnails?
<slxo> undecim: "user is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<K4k> I keep getting an error 15 file not found when I run "find /boot/grub/stage1" someone please help, I'm living off a live CD...
<undecim> slxo: You need to be logged in as and admin... it wouldn't make much sense if a user could add themselves to a group.
<K4k> I've tried mounting /dev/sda1 manually and creating a chroot environment to no success as well
<slxo> undecim: nono, I did that as root
<Xgates> aetaric: I need to change to this --->  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet" and I'm using this to have it stay hopefully - GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1680x1050
<slxo> undecim: but the user is still getting that error
<aetaric> Xgates: that should work
<Xgates> well I thought you had to blacklist vga16fb
<slxo> undecim: i am logged in ssh as root and NX as a normal user. normal user fails sudo
<undecim> slxo: That user will have to log in since you added them.
<aetaric> slxo: did you relog?
<undecim> slxo: Their current login is still using the non-admin privileges
<wyrlss> K4k http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/grub-setup-problem-boot-grub-stage1-not-found-175689/
<theGman> acerimmer: It's all good now. thx. :)
<wyrlss> ?
<nixjr> after updating to 10.04, the volume slider is missing from the desktop panel
<acerimmer> theGman: no prob.  did you find the setting you need
<rootlinuxusr> just upgraded to 10.04, and my images are now longer loading in Firefox.
<theGman> Still haven't figured out how to make my sys stop killing my usb stuff...
<rootlinuxusr> this supposed to happen?
<slxo> undecim, aetaric: relogged and still happening. trying reboot
<undecim> nixjr: add the "indicator applet" to the panel
<undecim> slxo: Reboot won't do anything
<aetaric> slxo: you shouldn't need to reboot for permissions
<undecim> slxo: Have the user run "groups" to verify s/he is in the admin grou[
<undecim> group*
<Xgates> darn I wish it was easy to just get text console at bootup in FB, not the splash
<Xgates> errrrrr
<nixjr> undecim, ah think you, i was looking for "volume applet"
<mohawkboi> Anyone had any luck setting up a G25 Steering wheel. Mine does not work correctly.. Force feedback, 900 degree steering angle not working.
<Xgates> stupid splash and plymouth a mess
<acerimmer> theGman:Tweak> Desktop/Window Manager Settings/Window Titlebar Button Layout/Place
<theGman> Hey all, is there any way I can make my sys permanently stop using the INTERNAL wifi? I have my external (usb) on an extension with a signal booster and it's defaulting to the internal...not nearly as good a sig..
<greezmunkey> Question regarding the ln command: I want to create a link to a directory off of "/" that I created. The directory is chown/chgrp to my user already. Can I ln to this directory (from my $HOME) with "ln -s /directory Linkname"? If I do, can I redily access it as if it were in my home dir?
<theGman> acerimmer: Thx. Already got it, thus the "it's all good" part. ;)
<aetaric> Xgates: i wish i didn't have to start GDM/X11 every time i reboot
<Xgates> anyone know how you can boot Lucid with just the text showing in the console instead of the splash/plymouth running in framebuffer for the text?
<Cryp71c> is there anyway I can get a .deb (or other ubuntu-friendly package) for gcc or build-essential (if gcc is included in that) ?
<maco> greezmunkey: should work, yeah
<undecim> Xgates: remove the "quiet splash" from the grub line
<acerimmer> theGman: Cool.  Enjoy.
<Cryp71c> Usually you would snag that through apt-get, but I'm trying to get internet connectivity working on a fresh UNR installation of 10.04.
<Xgates> undecim: I did that already, that's not all there is to it
<bes> when i try to install server 10.4 i386 edition using an ide dvd drive, i receive a message that says "no common cd drive found"
<aetaric> i hate plymouth so far
<greezmunkey> maco: Seems to have - I am curious about being able to use that as part of my home dir. Will I end up creating screwey permissions on files I place there?
<maco> greezmunkey: nope
<theGman> Nvm, it IS apparently using the correct one. Ignore the question. :P
<greezmunkey> maco: cool, thx :)
<undecim> Xgates: Doing that from grub will make it happen for one boot. If you want to remove it permanently, you need to remove it from /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub"
<greezmunkey> maco: testing that now...
<maco> greezmunkey: if some /other/ user puts files in there, theyll be owned by that user
<Xgates> aetaric: well I did a custom install from the alternate iso for Lucid only installing LXDE and it's great, I just want to kill what little of plymouth is taking over the boot process
<k3rn> vd
<iflema> Cryp71c use the install media as a package source and see how far ya get......
<greezmunkey> maco: I chown/grp only to me
<Loshki> Cryp71c: so if don't have connectivity, how are you going to get the .debs to the laptop?
<dbum> gcc is in synaptic in lucid
<Cryp71c> Loshki, thumb drive.
<aetaric> i've heard good things about lxde
<Xgates> undecim: I did that too and that's not all there is to it either, you need to do some more hacking to get it to boot only text in framebuffer
<Cryp71c> iflema, I tried to add the thumb drive (installation media) as a cd-rom but got no where with it. I've resorted to trying to snag the packages and move them across -_-
<maco> greezmunkey: if thats part of your usecase, i suggest setting the directory to be setgid (chmod g+s) and putting you and the other users into the same group, setting the dir's group as that one, and setting owner & group permissions to match
<mohawkboi> Anyone had any luck setting up a G25 Steering wheel. Mine does not work correctly.. Force feedback, 900 degree steering angle not working.
<Cryp71c> iflema, if you have advice regarding setting the thumb drive as a software source, I would rather attempt that.
<GodricBrutus> i remember a greasemonkey script? i think that allowed me to change the color of the ubuntu forums site. anybody know what that was? i think it was greasemonkey
<iflema> Cryp71c i dont know... ill have a look.....
<aetaric> !repeat | mohawkboi
<ubottu> mohawkboi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Loshki> Cryp71c: the main problem you face would be making sure you got all the dependencies, I would have thought....
<Xgates> undecim: just removing quiet splash does nothing
<Cryp71c> iflema, I googled around for a while and found apt-cdrom but I couldn't get that working.
<jew_> i accidently deleted my main panel with all my info on it ..is there any way i can restore the defualt main panel on the top of ubunto?
<karma_police> just installed 10.04 on an old dell dimension computer and the resolution is horrible.. installed a proprietary nvidia driver and cannot adjust it.
<Cryp71c> Loshki, yeah, iflema's solution is better, but I can't get any clear-cut instructions on how to use a thumb drive as software source.
<greezmunkey> maco: I think I see, that would preserve individual users file permissions, like in a shared directory??
<almoxarife> jew_: no, but you can add a panel and start from scratch
<acerimmer> jew: right click, create a new panel and add the applets.
<Cryp71c> apt-cdrom is as far as I got, but no matter how I use it, I can't get it to recognize properly.
<greezmunkey> maco: I can read up on that!
<GodricBrutus> i remember a greasemonkey script? i think that allowed me to change the color of the ubuntu forums site. anybody know what that was? i think it was greasemonkey
<slxo> undecim, aetaric: $ groups | asdf admin | $ sudo apt-get update | [sudo] password for asdf: | asdf is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<k4k> Ok, I tried "grub-install --root-directory=" with the appropriate directory for the drive but it doesn't do anything
<maco> greezmunkey: yeah thatd be a shared directory. the creator would always be listed as the owner, but if you make it setgid & give group rwx permisions they can all operate on the files equally
<karma_police> ubuntu and old nvidia do not coincide
<jew_> but i dont know what is on the other one ..i tryed to add the same ones ..but like the volume control and the wifi thing and all that isnt on the list
<wyrlss> k4k nothing or Nothing?
<acerimmer> jew; make a new user and login as that to see the default
<greezmunkey> maco: nice - like riding a bicycle with one wheel missing...!
<dbum> or old ATI for that matter
<wildbat> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<k4k> wyrlss: it came up to the standard screen showing me all the args
<undecim> slxo: did you have the user run "groups" to see if s/he is an admin?
<maco> greezmunkey: huh? what about unicycles?
<Dracirate>  /msg NickServ identify 110690
<Flannel> Dracirate: You'll want to change that password
<slxo> undecim: yes, and it is
<karma_police> guess i'm in the dark with this prob
<maco> Dracirate: time to change your password?
<jew_> how do i move stuff on the panel?
<wildbat> !resetpanel > jew_
<ubottu> jew_, please see my private message
<k4k> wyrlss: I guess maybe I'm confused what it wants after root-directory= amybe
<k4k> mabye*
<dbum> right click....move
<acerimmer> jew_: right click on the applet, click "Move"
<wyrlss> k4k =/boot /dev/[whatever]
<greezmunkey> maco: I was illustrating my foggy knowledge of links, about like struggling to ride a bike with one wheel missing...
<skrite> how do i get the popup notifications with rhythmbox ?
<maco> greezmunkey: ah
<jew_> what private message? lol ..and okay thanks
<slxo> undecim: any other ideas?
<maco> jew_: ubottu just sent you a PM
<undecim> slxo: Run "sudo visudo" as admin, and make sure that "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is uncommented
<k4k> wyrlss: oh wow really, there's a space there? Who knew...
<jew_> how i check it?
<iflema> Cryp71c apt-cdrom -d requires a listing in /etc/fstab..... pain.....
<wildbat> !resetpanel | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Cryp71c> iflema, actually, I tricked it and got it working.
<wyrlss> k4k I don't think there's any /dev under /boot.
<GodricBrutus> i remember a greasemonkey script? i think that allowed me to change the color of the ubuntu forums site. anybody know what that was? i think it was greasemonkey
<maco> jew_: well its in the channel now, but how you check PMs would depend on your irc client
<k4k> wyrlss: yea that's where my confusion was...
<Cryp71c> iflema, I went into software sources and hit 'add cdrom' and after it prompted me to insert a cd rom, I mounted the thumb drive to /cdrom and it worked.
<maco> GodricBrutus: the forums have a theme setting dropdown in the bottom right corner of the page, iirc
<k4k> wyrlss: if you have happen to have it can you re-send me that link since I had to reboot into live again I lost it
<iflema> Cryp71c =)
<GodricBrutus> maco, thanks
<Cryp71c> iflema, unfortunately, it appears gcc isn't on this UNR image -_-
<slxo> undecim: no such string was in the file. added it and trying again
<maco> GodricBrutus: but yeah i do remember a GM script that lets you pick the theme for any site for which themes have been contributed
<iflema> Cryp71c =(
<maco> GodricBrutus: just dont know what it was :P
<slxo> undecim: bingo. thanks a lot
<undecim> slxo: np
<wyrlss> k4k http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/grub-setup-problem-boot-grub-stage1-not-found-175689/
<jew_> thank you for the pm whoever sent it
<jew_> and thanks all for help/info
<circuitman> hi,i'm using ubuntu 9.04 but the sound is not as good as it is in winodws
<k4k> wyrlss: thanks :-)
<acerimmer> wildbat: OUCH.  ran the script and it totally messed up my panels.  I'll have to recreate.
<circuitman> help me how to configure ubuntu to get good sound experience
<wildbat> acerimmer, ??? huh?
<Cryp71c> "Insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release Candidate i386 (20100419.1)'"
<Cryp71c> Which specific image does that refer to (from the ubuntu site) ?
<acerimmer> wildbat: i ran the reset panel script you sent to jew
<Researcher-> Hello
<undecim> Cryp71c: ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<wildbat> acerimmer, that will reset your panel ~ lol don't run it if you ain't resseting ;p
<wyrlss> skrite Plugins > status icon
<iflema> Cryp71c whats this in aid of wireless drivers?
<skrite_> wyrlss, thanks
<acerimmer> wildbat: yeah it reset alright.
<circuitman> i cant get the same sound experience as in windows.help me guys
<Cryp71c> iflema, silly Broadcomm.
<Cryp71c> iflema, BCM4312 b/g Rev 1
<iflema> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Researcher-> I am using polipo as a cache server, but cannot access the website running on other lan connected servers ? can any one tell me the solution ? also there is no help available for such at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Polipo
<Cryp71c> dmesg reports lots of issues with the firmware that shipped with this UNR -_-
<iflema> !broadcom | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gameyharp> Best media player on linux?
<wyrlss> Um. Again question: I don't have facebook, so I can't test it, but does the upload on facebook have decent sized thumbnails?
<circuitman> gameyharp:vlc
<ShadeS> wyrlss: who cares facebook needs to die
<karma_police> will have to stick with xp on this computer...
<gameyharp> what about for audio
<ShadeS> it became the datamining big brother that we all feared google would become
<acerimmer> karma_police: HERETIC!
<wyrlss> ShadeS Yes, but my wife uses it.
<karma_police> damn nvidia and their propietary drivers
<gameyharp> is there a winamp equivalent?
<k4k> wyrlss: http://pastebin.com/PE5QtYJ2
<ShadeS> you shouldn't have gotten the goverment involved in your personal affairs
<circuitman> gameyharp:that what i'm here for.I'm not getting same sound experience as in windows
<ShadeS> circuitman: what doy ou mean 'sound experience'
<karmic_koala> espa;ol
<karmic_koala> espanol
<moetunes> gameyharp: try rhythmbox or amarok
<wyrlss> ShadeS wtf are you talking about?
<ShadeS> marriage
<circuitman> ShadeS: i mean the quality of the sound is bad
<karma_police> anyone know any fixes for old nvidia drivers for ubuntu? i have been googling with not much luck
<karmic_koala> hi
<wyrlss> ShadeS I liked getting free moneys for college.
<karmic_koala> channel in spanish_
<karmic_koala> ?
<ShadeS> circuitman: what audio drivers are
<moetunes> !es | karmic_koala
<ubottu> karmic_koala: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ShadeS> wyrlss: the only thing more expensive than a wedding is a divorce
<dholbach> Development and MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classroom in 20m
<circuitman> ShadeS:may be gstreamer plugins
<wyrlss> ShadeS Well thank the gods mine cost $100. Now go test facebook for me.
<ShadeS> piss off
<ShadeS> i don't have a facebook nor ever will i
<ShadeS> good to hear the mrs has you by the nads too
<moetunes> ShadeS: watch the language pls
<acerimmer> offtopic
<emily318> oohh
<circuitman> ShadeS:i dont know what drivers my ubuntu has
<zipper_> how do i activate shockwave on lucid?
<ShadeS> circuitman: are you sure it's not an eq setting that you're missing?
<ShadeS> or does it just sound like a low bit rate mp3 instead of a full quality sound?
<scunizi> zipper_: do you have a file you want to view?
<zipper_> scunizi: i wanna play games online but they want me to install shockwave
<circuitman> ShadeS:there is no equilizer setting in the media player
<dbum> zipper: have you restarted after upgrade..... I had to do that before shockwave would work
<ShadeS> circuitman: what areyou using currently for your media player?
<circuitman> ShadeS:wma and mp3 audio
<undecim> dbum: are you talking about shockwave or flash?
<zipper_> And also how do i activate java on chrome
<ShadeS> those sounds like file formats not media players
<dbum> flash
<circuitman> ShadeS:the defalult media player
<ShadeS> I'm ot sure what that is for ubuntu..
<ucenik35_> sho>
<undecim> zipper_: Adobe doesn't make a Shockwave Linux client. Your best bet for shockwave is to download and install Firefox on Wine and install shockwave in it.
<zipper_> undecim: aye okay
<zipper_> another question
<zipper_> how do i activate java on chrome
<undecim> zipper_: Have you isntalled restricted extras?
<moetunes> circuitman: install ubuntu-restricted-extras for those codecs
<zipper_> undecim: yea i did
<wyrlss> Executing grub-install without the --no-floppy flag can also lead to this when there is a problem detecting the path of the floppy device
<undecim> zipper_: no idea then.
<zipper_> undecim: it doesn't seem to work on chrome
<zipper_> undecim: it worked for mozilla!
<wyrlss> Who pastebinned the "Auto-detection of a filesystem module failed" err?
<undecim> mozilla uses a different plugin architecture than chrome.
<White-Horse> for some unknown reason i lost my network icon from the top right panel anyone know how i can get it back ?
<circuitman> moetunes: i installed the codecs to play mp3 and wma audio. But the quality of playing is not good as it is in windows
<zipper_> Google Chrome requires Java 6 Update 12 or greater (Java 6u12+), as indicated in the Google Chrome Help Center. The Chrome browser is new and not officially supported by Sun for Java 6. We at Sun are working hard to add support for Chrome as soon as possible, and we expect to announce support in the near future. Please check back for updates.
<undecim> zipper_: Well, It's Oracle now, not Sun. There's no telling what will happen to Java.
<wyrlss> White-Horse: indicator applet
<wyrlss> White-Horse: Wait, no, maybe.
<microlith> undecim: that's easy. It will be
<microlith> "monetized"
<acerimmer> White-Horse: network manager applet
<circuitman> moetunes: i installed the codecs to play mp3 and wma audio. But the quality of playing is not good as it is in windows
<dbum> anybody try to use emapthy with myspace contacts in lucid? it shows I connect to server but no one can see me and I can't see myspace offline contacts.  I think its just myspace chat... it sux
<k4k> Ok so I'm stumped, I've tried several variations of using grub-install including "grub-install --root-direcotory=/boot /dev/sda1" and it tells me to make sure sda1 is mounted (which it is) and suggests running "grub-probe /dev/sda1" to find out the modules to use in --modules= and I found it was ext2 so I did --modules=ext2. Thoughts?
<jew_> how do i get a full new desktop theme for panels and everything?
<moetunes> circuitman: I read it the first time - can't add more than what others have suggested
<mohawkboi> jew art manager
<wyrlss> k4k Executing grub-install without the --no-floppy flag can also lead to this when there is a problem detecting the path of the floppy device:
<wyrlss> k4k http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<jew_> is there one in the software manager?
<White-Horse> acerinmer there is no network manager applet in the add to panel
<subir> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, but am having a problem printing...it's just giving blank pages; with ubuntu 9.04 it was working properly
<mohawkboi> jew yes install it.
<circuitman> moetunes:how to get good sound same like in windows
<jew_> oh okay i found it . thanks again guys
<dbum> subir: I had to untinstall drivers and reinstall (I upgraded though)
<liam> i have run the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and it is stuck on "installing the upgrades" and the terminal is saying "found linux image: ..." what should i do?
<scunizi> subir: go to http://localhost:631 and verify you have the right driver.. if it looks ok try adding another printer (same one) .. sometimes it just takes adding it again to make it work.
<moetunes> circuitman: I never have sound issues so i can't suggest anything sorry
<hateball> circuitman: maybe if you describe the actual issue
<k4k> doing "grub-install /dev/sda1 --no-floppy" gave me a message that auto-detection of filesystem module failed and again recommends the --modules arg
<k4k> wyrlss: ^^
<wyrlss> hm
<hateball> circuitman: it's pretty hard for us to know what you mean by "same like in windows"
<mohawkboi> k4k kick it
<GodricBrutus> is there some app that i can install that will allow my to drag the pointer to select multiple files in GNOME?
<wildbat_laptop> liam, "found linux image:...." don't sound like a error why don't you give us more details?
<k4k> wyrlss: could it be because it's on an EXT4 FS?
<circuitman> hateball: what i can tell u is just listen an mp3 song both in linux and windows then you will know the difference
<Xgates> holy freaking Crud what's it going to take just to boot this dang Lucid with a text console
<durre> I'm on ubuntu 10.04 with a corrupt mysql installation. I'm unable to remove mysql and need some help. dpkg --purge .. apt-get remove etc doesnt seem to wanna work
<crdlb> GodricBrutus: you can't already do that? where exactly is this?
 * Xgates bangs head
<wyrlss> k4k I don't know, I am damn near retarded.
<GodricBrutus> crdlb, nautilus
<Xgates> come on there must be some Ubuntu geeks around here that know how to hack this thing....
<GodricBrutus> crdlb, in list view
<hateball> circuitman: I dont use Windows. *What* is the difference? More bass? Do you need to adjust an equalizer?
<subir> dbum, scunizi ok thnx will try that
<mohawkboi> curcuitman try installing someform of graphic equiliser plugin to the software you are using for playback. Also check your drivers for your soundcard
<wyrlss> k4k http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8942566
<circuitman> hateball:its not about bass or treble. its about the overall sound
<circuitman> you will only know when u play the same song in both
<wyrlss> k4k has some similarity.
<exy666> I wanted to record audio streams from other apps in audacity, installed jackd, and am presently soundless (running 9.10).  Anyone able/care to advise whether it would be better to try to configure jack or roll back?
<wyrlss> circuitman Can you quantify that?
<dholbach> Development and MOTU Q&A Session in 3m
<k4k> wyrlss: you're a genius, that did it!
<wyrlss> k4k Again, I am damn near retarded.
<circuitman> wyrlss: in linux it's like listening in a tape recorder
<k4k> ;-)
<White-Horse> solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9238002
<circuitman> wyrlss: in windows its a different thing
<mikubuntu> hey guys, since i did an upgrade to lucid my volume control in the top panel disappeared and i can't find another one!  i tried right click on the panel, add to panel, but no volume control in that list to select.
<wyrlss> circuitman Like it's playing at a lower bitrate?
<maco> mikubuntu: any chance you disabled pulseaudio right before it disappeared?
<crdlb> GodricBrutus: ah, I don't think that's possible, but you can use Ctrl and Shift
<circuitman> wyrlss: may be thats the problem
<White-Horse> thanks guys have a good night/day
<GodricBrutus> crdlb, yeah, i know. was wondering if there was an app or something that will allow me to do that
<CytotoxicTCell> How do i use the brain fuck scheduler
<k4k> wyrlss: You think it's necessary to follow through with the "update-grub" step? Because now it's not working...
<wildbat_laptop> !langauge
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikubuntu> maco, not that i know of
<CytotoxicTCell> seriously, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<wyrlss> k4k I think updating grub after you get fix is a good idea.
<mikubuntu> how would i check into that maco
<crdlb> GodricBrutus: that would require modifying nautilus itself
<wyrlss> k4k to fix the fix. Maybe.
<serkan_14> Hi ! I am using Ubuntu 10.04. My adobe flash is crashing after hours. I mean i can using after fresh format but it is crashing a few hours later even i am not doing any thing on Ubuntu as configuration or installation. Opera and firefox can not use the flash at the same time. I dont have any other problem on my system.  Can you help me please!
<mohawkboi> wyrlss do you know how to configure a G25 force feedback wheel in lucid?
<k4k> wyrlss: I'll do some more poking because update-grub gives me cannot find device for /
<k4k> so idk...
<exy666> anyone know if audacity + pulseaudio can capture sound from other apps, or if something like jack is needed?
<wyrlss> mohawkboi I don't know what that is.
<GodricBrutus> crdlb, i see. i thought it might have been like that app that lets you cary the clipboard over to different apps when the source app is closed.
<GodricBrutus> crdlb, in comparison
<GodricBrutus> can i disable the fact that my right-click acts as a left-click sometimes? like if i were to right click on my desktop and accidentally right click again on one of the menu items that come up, it acts as if i right clicked on the menu item because it activates the clicked item
<mikubuntu> maco, how would i check that pulseaudio angle?
<maco> mikubuntu: ps -ef | grep pulse
<wyrlss> k4k http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Howto_Fix_Grub
<undecim> Well, this is a bummer... I'm trying to work out a way to do a real (non-wubi) install of Ubuntu from Windows without any removable media at all, but the installer always thinks it has to change the partition table, and won't do it because /cdrom is mounted to that drive... Time to try the alternate install I guess..
<mikubuntu> maco, just b4 you said that i entered pulseaudio in term and got this: E: pid.c: Daemon already running. E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<wyrlss> k4k mebbe you can get this super grub disk thing? It looks like it slices dices and makes julienne fries.
<serkan_14> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. My adobe flash is crashing after hours. I mean i can using after fresh format but it is crashing a few hours later even i am not doing any thing on Ubuntu as configuration or installation. Opera and firefox can not use the flash at the same time. I dont have any other problem on my system.  Can you help me please!
<CytotoxicTCell> how often is ubuntu released?
<k4k> sudo grub-mkconfig
<k4k> er...
<k4k> wrong shell
<xiambax> every 6 months
<xiambax> Cytotonic
<mikubuntu> maco, to be sure do you mean enter    ps -ef | grep pulse   into terminal?
<scunizi> undecim: you can't do the install from inside windows.. you have to boot to it either from cd/usb/dvd or there's also a netboot option.
<dbum> Xgates: did you try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313789
<maco> mikubuntu: yeah but sounds like you already got the answer i was looking for...that yes its runnign
<mikubuntu> maco, so i wonder where it swallowed my volume control to?
<Zobjo_O> hi
<Zobjo_O> is someone have a asus eeepc 1201nl under ubuntu 10.04 ?
<maco> mikubuntu: dunno. i just know that the applet requires pulse and that often people remove pulse and get the surprise that their volume thingy is gone too
<undecim> scunizi: I've managed to isntall the live environment to the hard drive with Unetbootin and boot into it by installing syslinux manually (and botching the DOS bootloader, but grub should eventually replace that), but the installer won't install, because no matter what I do, the isntaller thinks it has to commit partition table changes, even though I already have all the partitions and filesystems set up before installation.
<pepee> hi people. I installed a newer kernel just for testing, and indeed resolved my problem (support for WEP-shared key on ath9k)
<scunizi> undecim: undecim are you using the manual partitioning section of the install or automatic?  even with manual you need to tell the partitioner assign your precreated partitions to the appropriate mount points.. ie / and /home and /swap
<pepee> but now I'm getting segfaults and I can't install some apps. wireless-backports didn't help me
<mikubuntu> maco, i found a pulseaudio launcher in the menu and just put it back up to the panel, gonna go check it now .. thx
<serkan_14> I am using Ubuntu 10.04. My adobe flash is crashing after hours. I mean i can using after fresh format but it is crashing a few hours later even i am not doing any thing on Ubuntu as configuration or installation. Opera and firefox can not use the flash at the same time. I dont have any other problem on my system.  Can you help me please!
<CytotoxicTCell> does ubuntu support HT?
<CytotoxicTCell> hyperthreading
<mikubuntu> maco, its a different icon then used to be there, so maybe thats why it wasn't automagically put back up after upgrade
<scunizi> CytotoxicTCell: use to ..
<Xgates> dbum: no that's Karmic I'm using Lucid
<scunizi> CytotoxicTCell: not sure if it still does or if you might need a special kernel
<pepee> CytotoxicTCell, I suppose it depends on your CPU
<CytotoxicTCell> Intel Atom
<dbum> Xgates: I'm guessing it don't work then..... I would also like to know how to do this
<undecim> scunizi: Yes. I used partition wizard to resize all the partitions beforehand and setup a FAT32 for unetbootin/shared between Windows and Ubuntu, a swap partition and a root partition, and used the live environment to set up all the filesystems in advance. I went to the manual partitioning (was forced there actually) and just set mount points (no resize, no formatting) but on the last step it says it can't install because it has to commi
<undecim> t partition table changes and can't do it because /cdrom is mounted there.
<CytotoxicTCell> bye!
<undecim> scunizi: I'm going to try the alternate install next to see if that works. This is all in virtual machine for testing so it's easy to start over.
<scunizi> undecim: the cdrom is mounted where?
<scunizi> undecim: do you have usb available?
<k4k> wyrlss: yea...the stuff in that wiki page isn't working
<undecim> scunizi: /cdrom is mounted at /dev/sda2, because unetbootin installed to the hard drive.
<blackshell> how do i change th boot order in my dual boot laptop?
<scunizi> undecim: so unetbootin is in the same partition that you're tring to install to?
<undecim> scunizi: no, I'm installing to a partition adjacent to it
<scunizi> ah
<scunizi> undecim: sounds like it should work.. no usb ports huh?
<undecim> scunizi:  It's just that ubiquity is over-cautious
<blackshell> how do i change th boot order in my dual boot laptop
<undecim> scunizi: Well, like I said, it's on a vm, so I could really just use an iso, but I'm trying to work out a way to do it with no external media.
<scunizi> undecim: netboot and install from there?
<mjago> mikeubuntu: run gnome-volume-control-applet for original
<undecim> scunizi: Yeah, I guess that could be done, but I'm assuming that whoever would be doing this doesn't have a server to netboot from.
<moetunes> !grub2 > blackshell this will give a clue
<ubottu> blackshell, please see my private message
<scunizi> undecim: I think ubuntu has something in the cloud for you to do that with.. possibly on an ec3 server.. hang on
<jeeves> how can I find the size of a directory?
<mtx_init> du
<mtx_init> or df
<jeeves> mtx_init, so, "du /directory/"?
<undecim> jeeves: Either with the Disk Usage Analyzer, or from the command line with "du -s directory"
<Chripher> how do I logon to existing session on a windows machine from ubuntu like mstsc /admin or mstsc /console in windows
<DexterLB> hi again
<GSF1200S> does anyone know why nm-applet will connect to a network, but for some reason dhclient will not establish an IP alone, and WICD will not connect to a network either?
<moetunes> jeeves: try  du -hs --apparent-size /path
<Xgates> dbum: all I can get is 640x480, not sure if it's the radeonfb that don't work cause I use the radeon X driver
<DexterLB> so has anyone got this card to work? http://en.store.creative.com/products/product.aspx?catid=1&pid=16770&nav=1
<jeeves> moetunes, thanks.
<xiambax> Xgates, Did you do a distro upgrade?
<moetunes> np
<dbum> Xgates: I use that driver too (X800)
<GSF1200S> both WICD and dhclient fail to establish an IP address, but network manager works fine- I really need internet from command line.. Arch linux works fine. dhcpcd doesnt establish an IP either
<dbum> Xgates: I was looking @ splashy (synaptic)
<k4k> wyrlss: ended up having to run grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt --no-floppy /dev/sda1
<k4k> works now
<dbum> Xgates: haven't tried it yet though
<serkan_14> has ubuntu 64 bit 10.04 general problem with adobe flash ? can somebody use it here properly at lest 10 hours the adobe flash ?
<xiambax> GSF1200S, Open network utility from gnome. Tell it to allow connections for all users on the system
<shachaf> Hmm. Many web pages I see say that Evolution should have a "Google" option in "New Calendar", but I don't seem to have one.
<GSF1200S> xiambax: I dont have gnome- what package is it so I can install it, run it, and remove it
<kngspook> Okay, so I need someone with a little more ssh-foo than I have at the moment. If I have 3 computers, such that A | B C, where '|' is a one-way firewall, what ssh command can I do from A to B to make it so connections to port 2000 on B are tunneled to port 2000 on A?
<shachaf> Huh. Odd. Suddenly it's there after restarting, even though I ran Evolution for the first time a few minutes ago.
<mrintegrity> does anyone know how to configure nvidia for multihead on a laptop + lcd monitor that will autodetect and change configuration when i attach / detach the second screen? Is that even possible?
<xiambax> its just part of the network applet
<moetunes> !flash64 | serkan_14 tried this link?
<ubottu> serkan_14 tried this link?: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<scunizi> undecim: I followed a link from ubottu and came up with this page.. don't know if it will help but might give you some info to work with. http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Xgates> xiambax: no I installed Lucid with a alternate iso and just installed LXDE was all, so real stripped down. ;)
<Xgates> it's to fast to need a splash
<Xgates> just want the console to boot but what a PAIN
<serkan_14> moetunes: i did it. it is woriking but flash is crashng after about 10 hours. that is my problem.
<moetunes> o
<GSF1200S> xiambax: is there anyway I can apply this to all networks, even the ones I havent connected to yet? I see what you mean- I enabled that checkbox- thanks alot
<xiambax> No problem
<undecim> scunizi: Thanks. I'll take a look at it.
<xiambax> Yeah it should work with future ones too
<xiambax> That will connect to your networks on boot
<Jordan_U> Xgates: What do you mean "just want the console to boot"?
<GSF1200S> xiambax: cool beans.. thanks :)
<meowbuntu> is there a later skype than that in synaptic for ubuntu 8.04
<meowbuntu> skype will not sign in for me
<greezmunkey> maco: That link works great - I needed to do some filesystem maintenance!
<undecim> scunizi: No good. This is the same thing unetbootin does, but with a different boot loader. It's going to have the same problems.
<maco> greezmunkey: yay :)
<scunizi> undecim: too bad.. good project.. when/if you get it working you should try to add it to the community docs
<undecim> scunizi: I was going to put it on my blog, and copy it to a howto in the tutorials section of the forum. I guess I can copy to the docs, too.
<scunizi> time for bed.. night all.
<greezmunkey> maco: jsut for kicks, I added another dir, set it as you suggested, and tested with three usernames here - all good, was working to tie that into samba but got bored with it.
<bp0> new google chrome beta uses system gnome skin
<ani__> 13mb
<liam>  i have run the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and it is stuck on "installing the upgrades" and the terminal is spamming "found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" the upgrade progess bar is about half and it has been like this for hours. What should i do?
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, and my CD/DVD drive won't burn
<shazbotmcnasty> it reads, but it won't right
<shazbotmcnasty> write*
<shazbotmcnasty> lol
<`mike> i am having some problems with ssh, can somebody assist me please?
<AniX> Anyone exprience with 7134/7130 tv tuner card ..can help me plzz
<wyrlss> shazbotmcnasty Brasero?
<meowbuntu> anyone know about skype
<shazbotmcnasty> wyrlss, I've used a whole bunch of burners
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, what about it?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Jordan_U> !anyone | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<greezmunkey> shazbotmcnasty: did you install the drive after installing the OS?
<unimatrix9> how would i start on the bash ( gnome terminal ) an application to run on top ?
<bullgard4> What file includes the definition of the ext3 filesystem?
<xiambax> Meowbuntu, What would you like to know?
<shazbotmcnasty> greezmunkey, no
<Alexia_Death> The DCC exploit thing is annoying. My router does not have patced firmware and kvric does not let me set network specific port.
<mae_tae> huh! seems that im in the wrong channel, it seems people here are already dead
<shazbotmcnasty> greezmunkey, I don't think so...
<Xgates> Jordan_U: sorry I mean I don't want the splash I just want to see the console boot with the text and in framebuffer mode about 1024x768 but I can't seem to get it, been at it a few days, not sure if it's an issue cause I use the radeon X driver, or it's just a pain to do so with Lucid
<shazbotmcnasty> I'm not sure D:
<unimatrix9> whats the bash command to run an program " on top "
<liam>  i have run the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and it is stuck on "installing the upgrades" and the terminal is spamming "found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" the upgrade progess bar is about half and it has been like this for hours. What should i do?
<meowbuntu> i have skype on 8.04 it is still loggin in after 10 mins. i used the one from synaptic called skype-mid
<bp0> AniX, yes...
<bp0> support for 7130 has been broken since 9.04
<AniX>  Host ani-desktop Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<shazbotmcnasty> greezmunkey, if I did, what would I have to do? like I said, it READS, just doesn't write
<xiambax> meowbuntu, Its time to upgrade dear
<greezmunkey> shazbotmcnasty: I asked because I installed a burner here, but Braseor wouldn't work. Came here, someone suggested installing brasero again. I decided on k3b instead, and it worked fine. Uninstall/reinstall on brasero would have probably worked as well...
<wyrlss> xiambax I think that's what he was looking for.
<AniX> bp0 my card driver is loaded but still not geting any signal in tv time
<meowbuntu> not ubuntu sorry cant on my machine.
<xiambax> Or you can pull your skype config files
<xiambax> and see if that resolves your issue
<maco> greezmunkey: hehe nice
<meowbuntu> what is the next version of skype for 8.04 then
<GodricBrutus> can i disable the fact that my right-click acts as a left-click sometimes? like if i were to right click on my desktop and accidentally right click again on one of the menu items that come up, it acts as if i right clicked on the menu item because it activates the clicked item
<bp0> AniX, yes tuning is brokein for 7130 based cards since ubuntu 9.04
<shazbotmcnasty> greezmunkey, nah, I've uninstalled and reinstalled both k3b and brasero
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks though :D
<meowbuntu> xiambax, some people have older computers needing older os ok dont be so rude
<xiambax> Meowbuntu, rm -rf .Skype/
<bp0> AniX, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/458832
<meowbuntu> ^ in terminal
<greezmunkey> shazbotmcnasty: 'twas a stab in the dark :)
<AniX> bpo yes my is 7130 card
<bp0> go to that bug and click "does this bug affect you"
<xiambax> I wasn't being rude
<meowbuntu> xiambax, is that in terminal
<xiambax> yes
<bp0> then wait... there is nothing else to do
<xiambax> close skype before you do it though
<shazbotmcnasty> meowbuntu, it was a suggestion, not an insult - I don't think it was him being rude, it was you.
<liam> what will happen if I cancel my 10.04 upgrade while it is half way through the task "Installing the upgrades"?
<xiambax> shazbotnasty, Woh Woh, Its ok. I can fend for myself. Im Hard as #$@%
<meowbuntu> shazbotmcnasty, yes i know i have had people harassing me on another irc channel just before i came here
<meowbuntu> sorry xiambax '
<wyrlss> I think normal human communication is crippled on the internet, so we shouldn't worry about who's rude and who's not.
<meowbuntu> xiambax, no output
<xiambax> Its ok
<xiambax> ok
<dbum> unimatrix9: I think compiz has a setting in it where you can run certain programs as always on top
<xiambax> In your home folder
<xiambax> You need to delete the .Skype folder
<xiambax> anyway you can do it
<FloodBot1> xiambax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darkblacksnake> hi
<Chripher> how do I logon to existing session on a windows machine from ubuntu like mstsc /admin or mstsc /console in windows
<meowbuntu> xiambax, y delete that folder
<darkblacksnake> i need to install sony vegas in ubuntu
<darkblacksnake> how i can do it?
<Jordan_U> meowbuntu: Are you sure that your 10.04 will run more slowly on your hardware? Ubuntu doesn't add much bloat with new releases and in in some area's reduces it.
<mrintegrity> Chripher: xrdp iirc
<AniX> This is dmesg and lspci log    plzz check and give me any solution http://pastebin.com/yTLz6H4S
<xiambax> Meowbuntu, Corrupted config issues could be causing the issue. We need to isolate.
<meowbuntu> Jordan_U, all i know is ubuntu 8.10, 9.04,9.10 all had problems that 8.04 does not that is y i am reverted to what workes
<meowbuntu> ok sure
<xiambax> I run ubuntu 10.04 on a sempron 1.6ghz with a gig of ram for my work desktop.
<AniX> bpo now there 6 people reported include me
<xiambax> If I can run it on there smoothly anyone can do it
<AniX> bpo i hope they replay soon
<meowbuntu> xiambax, ok deleted
<greezmunkey> meowbuntu: I agree w/ Jordan_U 10.04's cpu/memory "foot print" here is nearly identical to what 9.10 was.
<xiambax> now open skype and try to connect
<wyrlss> darkblacksnake http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15124&iTestingId=35668
<xiambax> Dead whale down a beach much?
<meowbuntu> xiambax, p2p cpnection fail but i have a working internet conecgtion
<mrintegrity> anyone know how to disable notifications in empathy / irc? i don't want "blah has joined the room" type messages (particularly in #ubuntu)
<yumi1> I install the Ubuntu 10.04 now. But grub can not see the windows 7. How to add it there from terminal ?
<xiambax> Meowbuntu, Just upgrade man, It'll be the best thing you ever did
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I give write permissions for my cd/dvd drive?
<bullgard4> What file includes the definition of the ext3 filesystem?
<shazbotmcnasty> it's /dev/sr0
<meowbuntu> xiambax, thanks for you help but i dont want to upgrade atm
<xiambax> Im gonna go install windows 3.11 on my i7 guys. Goodnight
<AniX> bp0 mine showing v4l2
<kasun> DELETE ERROR: hello, today I copied some files to my pen drive. Then when I tried to remove them, they gives 'cannot remove `file.name': Input/output error'! What should i do
<shoonya> how to set default profile settings for gnome-terminal for all users (global)
<wyrlss> meowbuntu Think you can just fill the dependencies for the skype package manually?
<shoonya> i know it can be done by changing gconf schema, but don't know the location of the same in ubuntu
<meowbuntu> wyrlss, well as it is skype-mid and i seen other skype applications out there i am going to look around google
<wyrlss> meowbuntu Right, I meant the one they have up on skype.com
<meowbuntu> yes a newer version may still work on 8.04
<wyrlss> meowbuntu I haven't checked the dependencies, I know it SAYS 8.10, but who knows.
<Jordan_U> kasun: Your flash drive may be broken, can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<meowbuntu> google should know lol
<hawkeye> hello
<meowbuntu> wyrlss, such and this may be a different package
<meowbuntu> http://divyad.wordpress.com/2008/05/01/install-skype-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-configure-sound/
<narendra> hi
<narendra> Anbody have expericen in tftp network booting for installation
<jew_> is adobe dreamweaver compatible with ubuntu 10.4?
<greezmunkey> shoonya: Check this out: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html#GCONF
<bazhang> jew_, check the appdb; help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb > jew_
<ubottu> jew_, please see my private message
<wyrlss> meowbuntu there is a .deb available though.
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I give write permissions for my cd/dvd drive? It's /dev/sr0
<bruciee> Jordan_U, it's really long. around 100lines i guess. should I upload it to google doc and give the link?
<bp0> AniX, it is a driver problem not ubuntu problem tho, you might want to bring it up in #linuxtv
<wyrlss> meowbuntu I am just a simple caveman, but I think .deb is easier to deal with.
<AniX> bpo checking....
<narendra> My LAN has DHCP server somewhere. How Can i install tftp based network installation
<StrongOrder> StrongOrder: hello
<Pyrokinetics> Hi this is the third day I am asking but im trying my luck again :P I need a remote solution for my home computer which is running ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, TeamViewer is only black and the built inn VNC I can view, log into my user but then nothing happens when i click the icons nothing happens
<StrongOrder> StrongOrder: done with the po files?
<bazhang> StrongOrder, got an ubuntu support question?
<shoonya> greezmunkey: i want to set the geometry size of gnome-terminal. i have already done that by adding --geometry option in /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | bruciee
<ubottu> bruciee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shoonya> greezmunkey: this does not apply to nautilus-open-terminal
<shoonya> has to be set in the default gconf schema
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: what is in your .vnc folder on the comp you're connecting to?
<meowbuntu> wyggler2, i can only try the 8.10 .deb file and see if it works
<circuitman> i want to downaload the 10.4 as torrent.please suggest me a secure torrent to downlaod the iso image
<shoonya> greezmunkey:  on fedora the default schema is /mnt/fedora/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: idk its built in when i installed 10.04 and i just connect from tightVNC with my IP adress
<greezmunkey> shoonya: I can paste a screen shot if you like...
<shoonya> greezmunkey: sure
<greezmunkey> shoonya: type gconf_editor in a terminal, see what you find.
<bruciee> Jordan_U, thanks. here it is. http://paste.ubuntu.com/428787/
<greezmunkey> shoonya: that would save me the trouble...
<shoonya> greezmunkey: ok, i have gconf-editor open in front of me
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: I use vnc and you need to have it set up so it serves the desktop how you want it
<Xgates> dbum: huh (X800)?
<greezmunkey> shoonya: shoonya apps>gnometerm>Profiles>default
<dbum> xgates: radeon X driver
<shoonya> greezmunkey: ok got it. thanks
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: i have checked allow others to view and control, unchecked the confirm connections manualy and set a password
<dbum> xgates: You get verbose boot to work?
<meowbuntu> wyrlss, unmet dependancies the first one it shows i tryed to install isn it ws already the latest version. the ubuntu 8.10= installer does not work on the 8.04 lts desktop
<greezmunkey> nice...
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: I can view and loging when im at the login screen but after im inn i cant do anymore
<Xgates> dbum: only 640x480, seems like it don't like loading FB for me
<wyrlss> meowbuntu can you install the dependencies manually without a dist upgrade?
<meowbuntu> i thought the lts versions where supported for 3 years y is skyoe not able to
<wyrlss> meowbuntu I wouldn't suggest it except that you appear to be crazy.
<meowbuntu> wyggler2, not crazy just sencable man
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: I don't use the default ubuntu vnc connection tho - I set it up myself...
<dbum> xgates: don't really want 640x480... thanks though..... gonna google some more
<meowbuntu> i use what works not what does not
<Jordan_U> bruciee: Did you try rm and get that error between booting and running dmesg?
<wyrlss> meowbuntu LTS means Canonical.
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: how do I do that
<wyrlss> meowbuntu Canonical does not make Skype.
<Xgates> dbum: yes that's not exactly FB, LOL...
<dbum> ha
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: on the comp you want to connect to   sudo apt-get install portmap vnc-server
<kasun> Jordan_U, rm returns the same error.
<Xgates> dbum: this seems to be still in affect, at least for me:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/401514
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: and you can control it?
<kasun> Jordan_U,  rm -f doesn't work either
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I give put myself in the CD/DVD group so I can write cd/dvds??? It's /dev/sr0.
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: I set it to show the fluxbox desktop I set up so yes
<wyrlss> meowbuntu Are you sure it's an issue with the Skype program?
<red2kic-irssi> Hello all. I'm trying to learn how to irssi. Is it usually to have red "!" before the channel name?
<moetunes> shazbotmcnasty: are you in the cdrom group?
<kasun_> d
<Jordan_U> kasun: I meant did you get that error before running dmesg. dmesg displays the kernel log and I didn't see any io errors there. If you did run rm and get that error, and it didn't produce a message in dmesg, then that means it's less likely to be a hardware problem.
<shazbotmcnasty> moetunes, well i need to do that to, how would I go about doing so?
<bazhang> red2kic-irssi, yo9u should ask in the irssi channel or read their documentation
<Xgates> dbum: ahh I just noticed something on that URL:  After struggling a lot with kernel modules and boot options I finally found by accident that adding the "fbdev" kernel option allows my system to provide framebuffer devices
<shazbotmcnasty> I removed gnome.... so I can't use the gnomenu
<bruciee> Jordan_U, yes, i got the error before running dmesg.
<Xgates> dbum: this is what that guy is running on the kernel :  ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=0 video=uvesafb:2560x1600-60 fbdev
<red2kic-irssi> bazhang: I have done that and have customized some things so far. However, I'm comfortable in asking experts (such as you) since I'm not getting the layout the way I like.
<dbum> xgates: hum.... gonna play with it tomorrow.... gotta get some sleep for now.... thanx
<Xgates> k
<moetunes> shazbotmcnasty: I would edit   /etc/group   and add your user to cdrom line
<sudook> cool
<bruciee> Jordan_U, and after it too. As I remember (not sure) my pen got removed (physicaly) and got connected again when I was copying the same files.
<shazbotmcnasty> moetunes, it is on that line D:
<sudook> I join to ubuntu channel!
<Jordan_U> Xgates: dbum: kernel mode setting in the radeon driver is usually a better way to go to get full resolution console than uvesafb
<moetunes> shazbotmcnasty: does your user show in the cdrom group when you type   groups   in terminal?
<flodin> sudook: are you sure?
<kasun> Jordan_U, I got that assumption because, my pen folder 'autorun' opened in the middle of copying, but seemed copying went smoothly
<sudook> hope you have a good time for everyone.
<Xgates> Jordan_U: what video=radeonfb?
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: fluxbox?
<shazbotmcnasty> moetunes, this is the output for groups "hazbotmcnasty adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare admin
<shazbotmcnasty> "
<Jordan_U> Xgates: modeset=1
<sudook> flodin, just join the channel XD
<moetunes> shazbotmcnasty: then you're able to use the cd apparently
<Xgates> Jordan_U: sorry some of my Linux a bit rusty, where do I do this at?
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: yep - my choice for a desktop for the server I connect to occasionally with vnc
<kasun> Jordan_U, sorry I had to leave right now. Please post a possible solution if you have. Ill try it in a little time. thanks in advance!
<flodin> sudook: keke
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: why can't things just work x) im so lostr
<flodin> sudook: but do you know how to part channel!?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: It's a kernel parameter, modeset=0 disables kernel mode setting, modeset=1 enables it. What version of Ubuntu are you using, and what GFX card?
<pyav> I have a problem in ubuntu 10.04.The volume control icon is not coming in the takbar.Any solution with anyone
<pyav> ?
<sudook> flodin: no, just to see ...
<Iowahc> how to compare two directories and showing differences only within cli
<Xgates> Jordan_U: Lucid, but only with LXDE on a custom install I did and a ATI 3200HD
<red2kic> pyav: Check under indicator (I think).
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: afaik you need to have X installed on the comp you want to connect to - does it have an X environment?
<pyav> @red2kic:what indicator?
<AniX> pyav
<circuitman> try to download the 10.04 iso image using torrents.but i'm getting less speed
<Pyrokinetics> moetunes: yes I think so
<red2kic> pyav: The envelope.
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Do you have fglrx installed? (fglrx is not compatible with kernel mode setting so having it installed disables KMS)
 * sudook go to working
<Xgates> Jordan_U: no I'm using the X driver is all
<bagatore> Bonnne journée pour tout le monde
<moetunes> Pyrokinetics: it might pay to hook a monitor up to it and check/set things
<pyav> @red2kic:what envelop?Sorry i couldn't understand.
<AniX> ayav add to panel> notification applet
<AniX> pyav add to panel> notification applet
<Pyrokinetics> I got two monitors and a TV on it
<circuitman> try to download the 10.04 iso image using torrents.but i'm getting less speed
<Iowahc> anyone?
<AniX> pyav indecator applet *
<circuitman> trying to download the 10.04 iso image using torrents.but i'm getting less speed
<red2kic> pyav: Look on Top-Right. Look for "Envelope" The volume indicator should be under there. Also, you can try run gnome-volume-control-applet
<AniX> circuitman try to open a port..
<AniX> chck frewall if u useing any
<Zobjo_O> hi
<GodricBrutus> can i disable the fact that my right-click acts as a left-click sometimes? like if i were to right click on my desktop and accidentally right click again on one of the menu items that come up, it acts as if i right clicked on the menu item because it activates the clicked item
<LuckySMack> im trying to fix an issue of a command not being included into my $PATH.so in my console i echo $PATH and the path to the directory with the commands is shown but it is repeated almost 20 times. i have commented out all the instances of the path being included into $PATH and it still shows up 20 times. is there a way I can make it refresh the PATH so it doesnt show whats not included anymore?
<Monona> I'm having trouble getting input on an M-Audio Fast Track Pro.  The input doesn't seem to be on in the device.  There's no readable system output on JACK either.  I'm on Hardy 8.04.  How can I get a mic in?
<stanman246> hi in here, i'm having issue's with compiz and 10.04. Every boot i have to re-enable visual effects to extra
<Zobjo_O> JFo, hi i'm writting you for the bug n° 572249... i meet the same pb than pablomme on my Asus eeepc 1201nl... is it a solution to resolve this pb of freeze ?
<Gal> stanman246: ati graphic card?
<stanman246> if i don't i loose all taskbars from the active windows
<Xgates> Jordan_U: so would I add to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" ro quiet splash radeon.modeset=1 video=radeonfb:1024x768-60 fbdev" ?
<stanman246> err.. intel i think, it's a laptop
<stanman246> hp
<Gal> stanman246: ok, I had the same problem with my ati, but the fix only works for ati... sorry
<stanman246> what did you do?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: I've been trying to also use GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768 with no success
<Jordan_U> Xgates: The video=radeonfb:1024x768-60 fbdev shouldn't be necessary (but then again KMS should also be working by default in 10.04)
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Ubuntu's kernel doesn't honor the video mode passed to it by the bootloader, for whatever reason.
<e-frame> Hi, is there any virtualbox with usb support for lucid ?
<Xgates> well this thing doesn't seem to like FB for my ati chip then, or I'm not setting things correct then
<Xgates> Jordan_U: so far all I'm doing is running GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768 & GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 and then I 'blacklisted vga16fb' and then tried loading vesafb to /etc/modules, that's it
<Aciid> did anyone elses MPD broke upon upgrading to Lucid
<Jordan_U> Xgates: If radeon KMS doesn't work, and 1024x768 is supported by vesa on your machine, then uvesafb should work (it's just nicer to use native drivers when possible)
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Does the grub menu show up in 1024x768?
<Xgates> uvesafb, that's the same as vesafb?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: yeah grub shows up in 1024x768
<Morten_> Hey, does anyone know what the status is with "switchable graphics" in linux/ubuntu?
<SilverCode> did anyone elses nvidia drivers break when upgrading to the new kernel?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Then uvesafb will almost certainly work.
<pumpkin> does the 9.10 install CD include kernel-headers?
<Jordan_U> pumpkin: No.
<stanman246> Gal: it's an intel 965GME
<pumpkin> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Xgates> Jordan_U: well if you saw what I posted, the changes I made, any suggestions what to change in all that?
<Jordan_U> pumpkin: You're welcome.
<Gal> stanman246: I told you, it only work for ati, I know nothing about intel integrated graphic chip...
<Gal> sorry
<hellphyre> hey everyone, can anyone help me with lucid lynx and windows shares?
<stanman246> Gal: np
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Haver you actually tried booting with video=uvesafb:2560x1600-60 yet?
<hellphyre> <---  issues
<stanman246> was just wondering what you did, maybe i could learn from it
<Xgates> Jordan_U: since I did a custom install with only LXDE all that's installed is just plymouth, but not any splash stuff, so after grub loads the screen goes blank then I'll get some console text, not sure why it's not just booting straight to verbose instead of to a blank screen first, like it's trying to load something, maybe plymouth trying to load a splash
<greezmunkey> Gal, can you elaborate on your ati fix? Link?
<LuckySMack> how do i fix the $PATH when something is showing up 20+ times when i only have it once in my bashrc file? i have the same effect when i remove the path from $PATH as well
<Xgates> Jordan_U: that video=uvesafb:2560x1600-60 is just something I posted, I'd make it for my box instead ----> video=uvesafb:1024x768-60
<nibbler> i get mails that got forwarded (as attachment) by ubuntu. how would i properly view those?
<AniX> Xgates in grub  check vbeinfo ... check if there urs resulition listed or not
<Xgates> AniX: how do I check that?
<sveinse> Hi. How can I make Empathy sign in automatically? I always have to select the envelope icon and then chat to make it sign in. (I'm running lucid)
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Try that then, you may need to add uvesafb to your initramfs but try first without.
<Gal> stanman246: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<AniX> uneed to reboot ..and open grub comman
<Gal> hope that helps
<Xgates> Jordan_U: try first without what?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: AniX: Since grub can use 1024x768 that mode is a supported VBE mode.
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Adding uvesafb and v86d to your initramfs
<AniX> whats urs resulition?
<tdn> Is there a global .Xdefaults? I can make on in my home directory, but I would like to make on somewhere in /etc that applies for all users.
<Xgates> Jordan_U: what like - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1024x768-60" ?
<ph8> morning all
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Yes.
<Xgates> AniX: 1366x768
<Xgates> Jordan_U: ok
<Xgates> Jordan_U: should I comment --> #GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768 ?
<AniX> Xgates and nvidia too?
<hellphyre> im trying to connect to my windows workgroup but it doesnt show any files in the windows network folder runnig 10.4, any ideas on what im doing wrong?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Doesn't matter either way.
<Xgates> AniX: no Ati 3200HD, I'm using the X radeon driver
<Xgates> Jordan_U: ok
<AniX> wait
<Xgates> k
<lambrecht> mornin
<toastedmilk> I'm getting an authentication failure trying to use su from the terminal.  Am I doing something stupid?
<pumpkin> What is the recommended way for a offline install, including nvidia drivers, gimp, g++/gcc, java-sdk? Using the latest LTS.
<Jordan_U> !root | toastedmilk
<ubottu> toastedmilk: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kk17> _Moro
<kk17> HAISTA
<kk17> Root kikke
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U, yes, but im trying to install a source package
<greezmunkey> Gal: you know about ati drivers? This box has a ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27), xorg.conf driver=ati, but I'd like to explore alternatives if they exist. I've googled around without much success.
<kk17> Me too
<kk17> What is this server
<Jordan_U> toastedmilk: What does that have to do with anything?
<kk17> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<kk17> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdd
<ph8> morning all, i've just upgraded my main desktop to lucid after several successful upgrades on my laptops and others. This system is a three screen one, powered by two nvidia cards - i have the latest (current) nvidia drivers and had no problems with my config under karmic. All looks good now apart from when I use my far left screen the mouse goes 'crazy' (starts jumping around seemingly randomly) and once that starts happening all commands are non responsive an
<kk17> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDdd
<ph8> d eventually restart X, I end up back at the login screen - any idea where i should be looking? I can use the right hand side two screens fine
<FloodBot1> kk17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U, so, sudo make ?
<kk17> what floodbotl fucker?
<toastedmilk> Jordan_U, or make install rather
<Jordan_U> toastedmilk: "./configure; make; sudo make install"
<kk17> Jirius pask
<kk17> a
<kk17> morjes
<kk17> sorjes
<kk17> morjes
<kk17> sorjes
<FloodBot1> kk17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kk17> sorjes
<Aciid> professional finnish troll
<pepee> xD
<Xgates> AniX: your checking something?
<Gal> xD
<kk17> Moro
<kk17> MORO
<Aciid> kk17: oh comeon.. satp12-132.dnayritysnetti.net
<kk09> moro
<respire> it says in apt-cache show ubuntu is origin of network manager package
<kk09> homo
<kk17> terveskalu
<kk17> MITÄ VITTUU
<Aciid> kk17: mene nukkummaan
<pepee> nah, he's not good at trolling
<kk17> Mää tuu saatana sivelee sua pallooo
<kk09> eino on homo
<respire> i want to fix a bug in it. im not a very skilled bug fixer but if you help me fix this bug i will have been taught to fish and you may get more patches and less bug report :)
<kk17> JEEE
<Jordan_U> !ops | kk17 kk09
<ubottu> kk17 kk09: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<AniX> sudo apt-get install v86d hwinfo       Xgates
<respire> anyone willing to help me?
<kk17> Help!
<hellphyre> what a tool
<bobthemilkman> I'm having trouble upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. I believe the issue relates to a problem with python being unable to use an http proxy, or not properly respecting the http_proxy ENV variable.
<kk09> oskari on homo
<Aciid> voi vitun pentu painu jo
<kk17> Joo varmaa
<Tm_T> Aciid: stop
<Xgates> AniX: what do I need these for?
<pepee> lol
<AniX> to check suported resu..
<respire> bobthemilkman, if it's a python problem you are having and not respecting or using a http proxy i can fix it for you but it won't be for free :D
<kk17> ooks messis??+
<kk17> OOKS MESSIS?
<Xgates> AniX: well 1024x768 should be supported
<kk17> ooks messis
<kk05> moro
 * respire hasn't the time to do for free sorry
<kk17> ooks messis
<FloodBot1> kk17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kk05> khyl
<AniX> then use sudo hwinfo --framebuffer Xgates
<bobthemilkman> Running sudo do-release-upgrade causes hang, ctrl+c says that it was broken   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/socket.py", line 507, in create_connection \n   sock.connect(sa)
<Xgates> ok one sec
<kk05> hello
<hellphyre> o0
<sveinse> *sigh*
<builtrs> Is the ATI driver compatible with Ubuntu 10.04 right now?
<Gal> builtrs: no exactly
<respire> goood website of GDB tutorial if nobody will hand-hold me ? :)
<Gal> but you can live with it if you dont plan on playing video games
<sveinse> Anyone knows how I can make Empathy sign in automatically? I always have to select the envelope icon and then chat to make it sign in. (I'm running lucid)
<ravibn> Hi! When I boot it is going to grub rescue I am not able to see any OS listed How to bring back the list?
<builtrs> Gal: Thank you, and it is supported for the future?
<red2kic> sveinse: System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications?
<Xgates> Jordan_U: this didn't work... ;(  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=uvesafb:1024x768-60" ?
<Gal> builtrs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9218816
<Gal> you can try that for now, i have desktop effect and so on
<Gal> but no opengl
<Gal> and they are planing on fixing it as soon as they can
<jeukku> bobthemilkman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/574439
<Jordan_U> Xgates: sudo apt-get install v86d
<kaushal> ji
<kaushal> hi*
<jeukku> bobthemilkman: I had the same problem... couldn't fix it
<kaushal> is there a tool available for Hard Disk Health status available on ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> Xgates: Then try rebooting.
<Jordan_U> kaushal: System > Administration > Disk Utility
<builtrs> Gal: Thank you very much.
<Parsons> Anyone know how to get an Xbox 360 to see 10.04 - network sharing? I use uShare and it worksperfect on 9.10, but I can't get it to work on the new distro.
<bobthemilkman> jeukku: Did you see response #2?
<sveinse> red2kic: I can add it to the Startup apps. However, the envelope icon on the top panel, what is that and does it have some kind of config?
<Gal> builtrs: no problem
<kaushal> I mean on the Ubuntu Server
<bobthemilkman> I'll just do that overnight, I suppose.\
<budlust> sveinse :if you want to autojoin channels contact list>room>manage favorites> then join channels you want to auto join then and check auto join on channels
<Xgates> AniX: I'm going to  install v86d hwinfo  in one min.
<kaushal> Jordan_U: I mean on the Ubuntu Server
<kraut> moin
<Xgates> Jordan_U: yeah I'm going to
<jeukku> bobthemilkman: no I didn't see that. I edited sources.lst and did dist-upgrade. Didn't work too well...
<bobthemilkman> dist-upgrade didn't work for me. It told me I was up to date.
<AniX> sudo hwinfo --framebuffer    Xgates use that after install
<bobthemilkman> Evidently if you do a sudo do-release-upgrade, it'll wait for 2 hours, and then work.
<hellphyre> anyone on my windows share issue? i could really use some help.
<andruk> whenever i send anything out via spi, I get "[ <timestamp> ] spidev spi4.0: DMA RX last word empty".  Is there any I can turn off this kernel message?
<ilker> gb
<ilker> hello
<Jordan_U> Xgates: I need to leave in a few minutes, so you're on your own if it doesn't work this time :)
<ilker> :)
<silvernode> Did they change the way rhythmbox adds media? It seems to not care that I told it to import from an external driver but loads the drive itself instead.
<budlust> hellphyre: try  adding net-bios = your computer name under [global] in /etc/samba/smb.cfg
<silvernode> drive*
<paul__> is there any reason that when the GRUB comes up that it doesn't countdown to autorun ubuntu regular?
<hellphyre> ok ill try, thanks
<gfdgd> how can i save a "xinput set-int-prop ..." command permanently in my config?
<paul__> i have to make sure my home server never boots up the GRUB screen and gets stuck on it even (especially) when there is no monitor attached
<bobthemilkman> jeukku: Thanks for pointing me to that bug report. I'm gonna try to do what #2 listed and just wait for several hours until it goes through.
<AniX> Xgates do u get 1366x768 there
<budlust> hellphyre: sorry its netbios name = pcname
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: Are you trying to share a ubuntu folder to windows?
<moetunes> !grub2 > paul__
<ubottu> paul__, please see my private message
<hellphyre> ok smb.cfg will only open in read only
<moetunes> gfdgd: which config?
<budlust> gksudo gedit
<sveinse> What is the best way to make the qemu-kvm service stopped permanently?
<paul__> moetunes: ?
<gfdgd> moetunes, i need some "xinput set-int-prop" commands to set up my tochpad with two finger scroll, but when i reboot, i must do it again
<hellphyre> im trying to see my windows share from ubuntu and also share a folder
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: can you ping between them at least?
<qoqo> Flash is not working after a few hours by using it even i did nothing to ubuntu as configuration or something ... Can you help me please ?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: not the greatest test, but it's a start
<hellphyre> new at ubuntu, how do i get me ip in ubuntu?
<moetunes> paul__: the bot should have sent you a pm with a link about how to do what you want
<paul__> moetunes: oh, oay
<greezmunkey> How are you "connected" to the windows pc?
<moetunes> gfdgd: you tried adding it to autostarted apps?
<hellphyre> wifi
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: wifi on both?
<jose1> hay
<hellphyre> no
<hellphyre> wired on win pc and wifi on lappy
<jose1> yup
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: Ah, ok oepn a new terminal and type: smbtree - see what it gives you (don't paste here)
<greezmunkey> open
<fosser_josh> hi guys i hav hp dv6 and i installed jaunty i hav problem with sound, no sound is there any solution
<silvernode> I think it's funny that streamtuner is still broken.....
<silvernode> gahhh
<ph8> whenever i move my mouse onto a particular screen x freezes (and the mouse starts jittering), any ideas how i can debug this? I don't see anything obvious in Xorg.0.log
<hellphyre> failed negprot
<hellphyre> ERRnonmem
<qoqo> Flash is not working after using ubuntu 10 a few hours, even i did nothing to ubuntu as configuration or something ... Can you help me please ?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you talking to me?
<hellphyre> yep
<Jordan_U> paul__: If the menu doesn't automatically boot the default entry then /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't being run at boot for some reason.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: are you running Lucid?
<silvernode> Any way to fix streamtuner? It still doesn't connect to shoutcast
<hellphyre> yep
<shazbotmcnasty> How do I fix this? http://pastebin.org/204342
<Jordan_U> paul__: Which make grub think that the last boot failed, which is why it doesn't automatically boot again (as most times when booting fails once it will fail again unless you do something)
<jose1> go to terminal and type in alsamixer
<fosser_josh> hi hackers i hav hp dv6 and i installed jaunty i hav problem with sound, no sound is there any solution
<meco> Where can I find a driver for my old monitor?
<silvernode> shazbotmcnasty, what version of xfburn is that?
<Aidar-Nagato> hi) my touchpad hadn't been recognized before, but now after updates it works, but now scrolling doesn't work. i've got sony vaio vpceb1e1r (alps touchpad)
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: click on Places, go to your home folder, right click on the icon for a folder there, and select Sharing Options, check share this...
<shazbotmcnasty> silvernode, it won't let me look, it's trying to burn another cd
<Jordan_U> paul__: You can either figure out why /etc/init.d/grub-common isn't running or add "timeout=10" (or however many seconds you want) to /etc/grub.d/40_custom to set the timeout to 10 no matter what happens.
<AniX> meco from usr monitor web site
<shazbotmcnasty> oh silvernode 0.4.1
<paul__> Jordan_U: is there someway to make it so it at least always has the counter which then counts down to auto booting into regular ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> fosser_josh: Why didn't you install 10.04?
<meco> AniX: usr?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: done
<fosser_josh> Jordan_U: will that solve problem
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: now run smbtree again
<paul__> Jordan_U: wow, cool, thanks!
<fosser_josh> is sound problem fixed in 10.04
<qoqo> Flash is not working after using ubuntu 10 a few hours, even i did nothing to ubuntu as configuration or something ... Can you help me please ?
<Xgates> AniX and Jordan_U ---> http://pastebin.com/5xHg6gkw
<silvernode> shazbotmcnasty, Wow dude you are way out of date. I would at least try the latest version (4.6.1)
<shazbotmcnasty> silvernode, if you're typing, can you save it for a second - I need to restart real fast
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<shazbotmcnasty> lol crap
<shazbotmcnasty> okay I'll update it
<silvernode> lol
<Jordan_U> fosser_josh: It might, many problems were fixed in 10.04. You can try the LiveCD and if it works there just install.
<AniX> fosser_josh waht kind of sound problem
<Jordan_U> paul__: You're welcome.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: same status... i can see the lappy in windows now but says my logon isnt valid
<fosser_josh> Jordan_U: AniX: no sound at all
<meco> Where can I find a driver for my old DELL monitor?
<hellphyre> dell?
<hellphyre> o0
<iceroot> meco: monitors dont need drivers
<qoqo> Flash is not working after using ubuntu 10 a few hours, even i did nothing to ubuntu as configuration or something ... Can you help me please ?
<hellphyre> or that
<hellphyre> lol
<meco> iceroot: hmmm... ok..
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that's progress, ok...
<iceroot> hellphyre: we dont need "lol" or "oO" here :-)
<meco> iceroot: They used to, didn't they?
<paul__> Jordan_U: let me get this straight if I add the line timeout=10 in /etc/grub.d/40_custom it will ALWAYS have a timer set to autorun, even when it was shutdown improperly?
<hellphyre> ummm ok
<iceroot> meco: maybe you mean vga-driver?
<moetunes> meco: lspci | grep VGA   will tell the vid card
<BUGabundo_remote> and we still don't have +1 :(
<BUGabundo_remote> see you guys latter then
<meco> moetunes: OK
<nixjr> If there is an OSX version of a program, roughly how much of the work is done towards a Linux version?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: from windows open a dos window, type: net config workstation - look for workgroup
<bjorn_> Hi, after upgrading UNE I get a folder named "Example" under the "files and folder" tab on the desktop. How could this be removed?
<bjorn_> Examples
<fosser_josh> Jordan_U: AniX: hey give me some solution on it
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: the "workgroup" name
<Jordan_U> paul__: Yes.
<fosser_josh> Jordan_U: AniX its urgent
<qoqo> Flash is not working after using ubuntu 10 a few hours, even i did nothing to ubuntu as configuration or something ... Can you help me please ?
<paul__> Jordan_U: thank you once again
<jwoods> any way to resize a live ext3 partition?
<Jordan_U> paul__: You're welcome.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yup, got it
<meco> Where can I find a driver for my video card?
<jwoods> !flash | qoqo
<ubottu> qoqo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Parsons> qoqo: you can try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that restores your flash
<AniX> fosser_josh go to urs cards web site and down the surce driver and compile it
<budlust> bjorn: cd ~; rm -R Examples
<jwoods> !restricted | qoqo
<ubottu> qoqo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mechi> I have a problem with getting Cinelerra to run in the netbook edition of Lucid Lynx. Can i get any help please?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: do you have any windows shares available there? should show in same output
<jwoods> !gnash | qoqo
<ubottu> qoqo: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<respire> anyone here responsible for the NetworkManager code?
<jwoods> respire: doubtful, youd need to lookup the project
<bjorn_> I would like to remove the "Desktop" shoutcut as well.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: what would it say exactly.. ?
<respire> they're evil wizards and will not take kindly to my newbie patching
<jwoods> bjorn_: right click on your menu, and edit menus
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: workstation active on....??
 * respire goes it alone
<meco> Where can I find a driver for my 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)?
<budlust> bjorn_: cd ~/Desktop; rm -R foldername
<qoqo>  jwoods: gnash ca not open many pages :( i try it many time. i wish we can use it :(
<Parsons> anyone able to get a Xbox 360 to see a 10.04 system?
<jwoods> then go down to mm tools or something forgot atm i'm in a diff WM at work, but enable showing the configuration manager
<jwoods> qoqo: yeah it has limitations..
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: it would be like "workgroup" "windows domain" or the like
<jken146> Parsons: see in what sense?
 * respire thnks NetworkManager was a big mistake bigger than HAL but hey he knows he lost the war with his solo opinion so might as well make it work properly
<bjorn_> jwoods, are you sure it works on ubuntu netbook edition?
<jwoods> bjorn_: in there, go to app > nautilus  and there are subtabs dealing with all kinds of stuff, even location bar entry ;)
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: heh, I have to look now, booting the winbox, brb
<Parsons> access files over network
<jwoods> bjorn_: didnt see you say you were on netbook edition
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: it says workstation domain: MYDOMAIN
<jken146> Parsons: Have you got samba set up and working with windows boxes?
<jwoods> so since your in ubuntu main without saying so... gotta assume your using ubuntu, not some remix or kubuntu or so
<bjorn_> well, I am :)
<jwoods> ubuntu is based on ubuntu-desktop  which is gnome
<jwoods> and if your running gnome, then yes.
<meco> Where can I find a driver for my video card?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: I'll be able to tell you for sure in a sec. You on win xp, 7?
<nixjr> Im eagerly awaiting the development of a Linux version of a program, there is already an OSX version.  Assuming that development on the Linux version hasnt begun, how much of the work is already complete/transferable from the OSX version? Is OSX classed as *nix?
<Parsons> it works perfect on 9.04... I have it,, but never needed to mess with that on 9.04.. i just used uShare
<mechi> I have problems with getting Cinelerra to run in the netbook edition of Lucid Lynx. Can i get any help please?
<jwoods> i shouldnt say based on, but rather ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage that 'holds' it together kinda :)
<jken146> !info ushare
<message144> Hi... How do I select the kernel options when installing Ubuntu 10.4? In 9.10 I was able to specify kernel parameters, etc... Is there an equivalent?
<Gal> mechi: manufacturer web site
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: vista on my server, too lazy to upgrade
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 50 kB, installed size 232 kB
<Parsons> I have uShare on 10.04 and I can see the PC on the 360, but can't access it
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: workstation domain is it
<bjorn_> But ubuntu netbook edition (UNE) is an official ubuntu edition, no unofficial remix
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok
<sudook> oh, too manay people...
<qoqo> Parsons:  im going to try it. im coming back. thank you...
<Parsons> k- no problem
<mechi> Gal: I've tried, but i can't find any help there. It worked fine in my desktop edition but it will install and not run in my netbook.
 * sudook go to sleepping...
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: open a terminal, type in: gconf-editor, open the System, SMB on the left side
<lufis> Trying to install lucid on an old intel desktop, but the livecd hangs at "checking battery state..." Any ideas? I can't seem to do anything to change it
<Parsons> jken146: Is that to see what my uShare config is?
<jken146> Parsons: is that the GeeXbox thing? If so, you may want to try asking on their forums, and/or on the ubuntu forums. I've never used it myself.
<respire> btw why do people hate HAL so much, just because you can do everything it does with udev
<respire> ?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: AHH the darn thing didnt change to my domain... its still listed as WORKGROUP.. ARGH
<Parsons> no... just a sec
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you see it?
<nixjr> Im eagerly awaiting the development of a Linux version of a program, there is already an OSX version.  Assuming that development on the Linux version hasnt begun, how much of the work is already complete/transferable from the OSX version? Is OSX classed as *nix?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yep
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you good then?
<hellphyre> how do i change it?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: sorry for being a moron
<xsist10> nixjr: it's build on top of *nix, but depends what libraries they use to develop it with
<fosser_josh> i hav sound problem in hp dv6, no sound at all in jaunty, & this is lspci o/p : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03), help me in this problem
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: edit key?
<bjorn_> Does anyone know how to remove folders from the "Files and folders" tab in Ubuntu Netbook remix. I would like to remove the shortcut to the "examples", and desktop  folders
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: left click to the right of where it says workgroup, it will allow you to edit, put in the same thing that you found in "net config workstation>workstation domain"
<lufis> Leave it to ubuntu to go from working fine to complete fail in six months time. In an LTS release no less.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: close that when done, then wait 30 sec or so, then check smbtree again
<squarrel> no Opera in Synaptic?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok i did and its listed under VALUE. do i reboot?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: no!
<bilalakhtar> squarrel: You can't install Opera from synaptic.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: OK!
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: see my previous
<bilalakhtar> squarrel: to do that download the deb from opera.com
<squarrel> bilalakhtar: alright
<paul__> when I turn my home server on without a monitor connected I can't SSH in.  Then I plug in a monitor (without rebooting) to see what is happening, and the computer is at the GRUB screen with no timer to auto start regular ubunutu
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: click places>network>windows network - can you see your winbox?
<quibbler> squarrel-> use: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: still same status...=\
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: click places>network>windows network - can you see your winbox?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i cannot see my network
<pepee> quibbler, opera has its own repo
<quibbler> pepee-> i did not know that...thank you
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: hmm - try opening from windows again, as a test. It will ask you for a username and password. Use your ubuntu username...
<Parsons> jken146: sorry, yes, i guess it is geebox... lol .. just always went by ushare and it's been forever since i actually looked it up. I just have a file to install and configure it. Unfortunately, i don't have that file with me, nor am i on or anywhere close to my PC
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i did, it defaults to WINPC/username and fails
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: like SERVER/hellphyre rather than LUCID/hellphyre
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: changed it manually and still fails
<Parsons> i found a webpage that had some extra things to do for file sharing with 10.04... i guess there is a bug, but still can't get the 360 able to access it... maybe I just need to wait for a fix? that is why i'm seeing if anyone has gotten it to work and how
<theos> i think my laptop is under attack. it has uploaded 200MBs and downloaded 100MBs automatically. to the best of my knowledge i am not running any such application too
<xsist10> theos: are you running windows in a virtual box? :P
<Gal> theos : type 'who'
<theos> its downloading at 10KB/s and uploading at 13
<chakrit> Where has the Compiz Ring Switcher gone in Lucid Lynx?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: in a terminal type this: ifconfig eth0
<Gal> theos : type 'who' in a console
<theos> Gal, it lists my name
<hellphyre> theos: greezmunkey ok it gave info
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " Oregano: A tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits: Oregano is a GNOME application for schematic capture and printing of electronic circuits. It can simulate the circuits using Gnucap, ng-spice or Berkeley spice." (I used to use Spice under MS-DOS in the past.) What is meant by "schematic capture"? 'printing of electronic circuits' means to draw circuit diagrams?
<Gal> theos: it should be listing one thing for every open consoles + 1
<hellphyre> theos: torrent app open in bg?
<Gal> if so, it's unlikely that you are attaqued
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: what is after: inet addr: ?
<Gal> if not, disconnect immediately
<theos> hellphyre, not now
<theos> i restarted the laptop. but it still does the same
<theos> :(
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: no such ebtry
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ENTRY
<Maisu> Ho
<Maisu> Hi
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: your ubuntu is wired, right?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: isnt eth0 wired? im wifi
<Maisu> I have Ubuntu 10.4 at home but I don't have codecs installed
<andre> hi
<Maisu> I don't have internet at home
<andre> hi
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: sorry, just type ifconfig and hit enter
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: 127.0.0.1
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: look again
<Maisu> I want get the packages in this computer and install them in my ubuntu, can anybody say me the packages thay I have to download?
<antonio_> hi what is a "small typo"?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: 192.168.1.3
<andre> hi
<theos> so what should i do ?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: also pinged from vista successfully
<theos> and my isp is also sending and recieving packets continuously
<theos> :(
<andre> hi
<mechi> I have problems with getting Cinelerra to run in the netbook edition of Lucid Lynx. Can i get any help please?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: heh, you probably don't have winbind installed...in a terminal type man winbindd (two d's)
<theos> andre, hi
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: no manual entry
<theos> Gal, anything i can do?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that's what I figured...in a terminal: sudo apt-get install winbind
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: makes all that SMB networking stuff sing
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: installing
<theadmin> I'm back again, hello everyone ^_^
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: done
<Remmaze> guys, im doin rental for film equipment, is there any open application that i can use for my booking system?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: for kicks in a terminal, type smbtree again...
<Tcalp> hey all
<theadmin> Remmaze: What exactly are your needs? Some kind of a database might of a do for you.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: failed
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: no kicks had
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that's ok, the daemon may not be running
<elnur> I don't know why in every place of my system default paper size is set to Letter, not A4. But I need it to be A4. How can I change it system-wide or user-wide?
<Remmaze> just a simple booking system, so that i track whats on rental and whats not...
<Remmaze> thats all...so that i can track`em
<Tcalp> I did a  gzip -r . myfile.zip ... which seems to have gzipped every file into an individual file
<Tcalp> ... removing the original file aswell
<scheng> hi, i'm configure the thunderbird with davmail but i get some error message, somebody can help?
<Tcalp> which is a problem as it's a website
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: it said i needed to reboot for ureadahead to be profiled... problem?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: do me a favor, restart and come back
<theadmin> Remmaze: OpenOffice.org Base. Should of a do, a few tables and then you make a request to sort em in your ways or request only the required data... check it out.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre:  imagine that...
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: hah, ok brb
<G_A_C> Tcalp: "gunzip -r ." should reverse it, I think?
<scheng> hi
<Remmaze> ok will try that...
<scheng> get erro message"Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server localhost responded: Authentication failed: invalid user or password"
<theadmin> Remmaze: If you worked with M$ Access you'd be familiar with it straight away :D
<Remmaze> nah, this is my 1st time...
<andre> hi
<Remmaze> can i dload it from synaptic?
<theadmin> Remmaze: Yes, it's somewhere in there
<Issadle> synaptic is still included
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: im back
<Issadle> system>Administration>synaptic
<Remmaze> izzit called base or database? are they the same?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: run your tests
<xsist10> Remmaze: OpenOffice Base
<nyanseik> how can make vertical page to horizontal page in OpenOffice word.org Word Processor
<theadmin> Remmaze: OpenOffice.org base is the full product name
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: failed smbtree
<nyanseik> Can anyone help me please
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ping good
<theadmin> Does anyone know whether the current VirtualBox build works in Lucid?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " Oregano: A tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits: Oregano is a GNOME application for schematic capture and printing of electronic circuits. It can simulate the circuits using Gnucap, ng-spice or Berkeley spice." (I used to use Spice under MS-DOS in the past.) What is meant by "schematic capture"? 'printing of electronic circuits' means to draw circuit diagrams?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: now when i try to logon from win machine it doesnt ask to enter pass and user.. it just says unable to connect
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok, from your winbox, in dos, type net view
<Remmaze> ok, cuz from ubuntu software center, i can only find openoffice.org database
<xsist10> nyanseik: tell us what's wrong and someone will jump in
<theadmin> IIRC there were some kernel driver problems
<xsist10> Remmaze: that's it
<Remmaze> ok, thans guys!!
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: its showing ubuntu
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: and itself obviously
<bofh-foo> : Open proxy found on your host.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok, like \\UBUNTU ?
<nyanseik> I can't change my page from vertical to horizontal page in OpenOffice.org Word Processor
<bofh-foo> : Open proxy found on your host.
<bofh-foo> whats is the meaning of that
<nyanseik> I don't know how to find it
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: like \\UBUNTU server (Samba,Ubuntu)
<theadmin> bofh-foo: It means that there is a proxy running on your computer... No idea why.
<bofh-foo> :(((
<theadmin> bofh-foo: That is most likely your fault, though, you might have installed something like TOR.
<bofh-foo> i don't install any proxy softwares in my system :(
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: it bugs me that smbtree is failing you.
<bofh-foo> TOR
<elnur> solved my paper printing format with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpaper1
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: me too
<bofh-foo> what is TOR
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: heh
<theadmin> bofh-foo: Where did you see that message?
<nyanseik> Can anyone help me with that
<theadmin> bofh-foo: TOR is Tor Onion Router, some crazy proxy system
<nyanseik> how to change it
<theadmin> nyanseik: Could you refrase your problem? It really makes no sense
<bofh-foo> theadmin: i don't have any onion router
<xsist10> theadmin: I think he's having problems changing his page layout in open office writer to landscape from portrait
<theos> can anyone tell if this is a threat? c906220e.virtua.com.br:59545
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: well, how much time do you have?
<theadmin> bofh-foo: Well, where did you see that message? (about "...found on your host")
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: 30 mins or so
<administrateur> Hello everybody, I have a problem with restarting squid, it's weird for me to obtain this message... when I type sudo /etc/init.d/squid restart I get this message " Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service squid restart "
<bofh-foo> theadmin: in dalnet
<theadmin> administrateur: The script has been converted to the Upstart job. You just do what it says.
<sveinse> I want to print some sourcecode (with syntax highlighting). What's the easiest approach? enscript? gedit?
<quibbler> bofh-foo-> have a look here: http://www.torproject.org/
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yeah, it's getting late, but let me link you to a good setup doc for samba, you can do this tomorrow, brb
<rocket16> Friends, in Ubuntu, I have downloaded the .iso image of Lucid Lynx OS. But, I don't have any blank disc right now (I am going to buy some a few hours later). I wish to install it now, and I have a 4GB Pen Drive. So, like in Windows xcopy command, is there way to use .iso in Pendrive in Ubuntu, such that I can use the drive as the live installer?
<theadmin> rocket16: Woah there. You can make a bootable USB.
<administrateur> theadmin, which is restart squid ?
<jken146> rocket16: unetbootin
<xsist10> nyanseik: in the status bar in open office writer is a field that says "Default" (next to Page x/x), right click on that and select Landscape
<theadmin> administrateur: "sudo service squid restart"
<bofh-foo> quibbler: its helps me thanks and thanks to theadmin
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok thanks bro
<rocket16> theadmin: jken146 Oh, great! Thanks to both of you,
<SandGorgon> !unetbootin| rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rocket16> SandGorgon: Thanks, :D
<administrateur> theadmin, thank you but it says " restart: Unknown instance: "
<IsleVegan> greetings all. i have installed upgraded an installation of 9.10 to 10.04 on a laptop with a dead display, using an external display. when the upgrade was done and after reboot the external display will display some booting and then go off. using the Function - F5 key doesn't make a difference. I am booted now using puppy linux and have access to the file system but don't know what to do to make ubuntu 10.04 work better. suggestions
<theos> any help? is this a threat? c906220e.virtua.com.br:59545
<CVirus> Why does my .bash_history gives me a permission denied when I try to cat it and non of my history is saved to it ... help ?
<administrateur> theadmin, and when I do, sudo service squid start, it says " start: Job failed to start " :s
<andre> hi
<andre> hi
<andre> hi
<theos> hi andre
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, check the modes on the file and owner/group
<theadmin> andre: Uh, don't repeat stuff thrice
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | andre
<ubottu> andre: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wulfy> administrateur, try star >restart
<xsist10> CVirus: can you do an ls -ls ~/.bash_history and tell me what the permission string and owner of the file is
<theadmin> theos: That stuff doesn't look like a threat, sorry :P
<andre> hi theos
<theos> theadmin, that thing has uploaded some good amount of MBs from my system.
<theos> :(
<theadmin> theos: huh.
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: -rw------- 1 0 0 433 2010-04-25 13:42 .bash_history
<andre> asl pls
<psycho_oreos> !ubuntu | andre
<ubottu> andre: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<administrateur> wulfy, job failed to start :s
<psycho_oreos> err
<hellphyre> oh my
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | andre
<ubottu> andre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theos> andre, this is not a dating site.
<xsist10> CVirus: looks like no owner of the file, do a >sudo chown [your username]:[your username] .bash_history
<psycho_oreos> xsist10, actually that usually means owner, 0 0
<psycho_oreos> err root
<theos> theadmin, my system has uploaded 200MB and downloaded about the same without my permission. i am not running any app to my knowledge
<DASPRiD> anyone playing quakelive and noticing segfaults of firefox when trying to join a game?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " Oregano: A tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits: Oregano is a GNOME application for schematic capture and printing of electronic circuits. It can simulate the circuits using Gnucap, ng-spice or Berkeley spice." (I used to use Spice under MS-DOS in the past.) What is meant by "schematic capture"? 'printing of electronic circuits' means to draw circuit diagrams?
<CVirus> xsist10: what is 443 then ?
<vishal> problem while upgrading from 9.04 to 0.10
<xsist10> CVirus: the file size in bytes
<G_A_C> CVirus: 433 is the size of the file in bytes
<theadmin> theos: Uhm. But Linux has no viruses... So... something must be doing some FTP exchange or similar... You maybe ran some crazy script?
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, that's the size of the file in blocks
<vishal> sorry
<CVirus> xsist10: and what isn't there an owner in the first place ?
<vishal> when I was upgrading some packages
<vishal> in 9.04
<wulfy> theadmin, there is things like root kits thoe to be worried about
<DASPRiD> theadmin, there are viruses for linux, but very very few ;)
<vishal> after installing
<xsist10> normally for the .bash_history, you own the file
<theos> theadmin, no i did not run anything. i restarted my system too. it still does the same
<theadmin> DASPRiD: True, like... 3.
<xsist10> it should list your username as owner
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, root owns that file, root's UID/GID is always 0
<vishal> the system is not booting now
<vishal> error 127
<Peddy> When playing Penumbra and other games in Ubuntu, the cursor 'leaves' the window, and I can't play the game any more. Why could this be?
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: on all the other machines the main user is owning the file ... not root
<theadmin> theos: netstat -p | less - check what apps are using the net and close any you don't use
<xsist10> which means bash while running as you, doesn't have access to write to the log
<theos> theadmin, thanks let me do it :)
<theadmin> theos: Err, better run that with sudo
<theos> yeah sure
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, yes but in this particular setup you have, even if it shows 0, in general unix/linux terms it means root
<airtonix> wulfy, DASPRiD PEBKAC is a greater problem than virus.
<DASPRiD> hehe
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: it is weird because this is a pure Ubuntu server installation
<wulfy> airtonix, any cahcne i can have that in english?
<roky> can someone help me with making a theme look right? I am trying to install one it tells me it installed correctly. But when I apply it. it goes to like an old type theme. Any clues?
<airtonix> wulfy, Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, look closely at your other linux boxens on the network to see what each of the lines are, its easy to tell the differences
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: all the other machines I installed ubuntu server on them had the ownership set properly to 1000
<theos> theadmin, what does myip:microsoft- mean? it is sending/receiving some packages
<jabirali> roky: Did you install the "theme engine"? What themse is this?
<llutz> CVirus: did you use "ls -l" or "ls -ln" to get the output?
<e-frame> Hi, I have 2 sets of lucid on same type of notebook, but one of them cannot add new printer. the other one works without problem. How to investigate?
<wulfy> airtonix, sorry if i appear a bit flippent hear but mind if i pass on the daft comments
<theadmin> theos: what the... that might be samba.
<CVirus> llutz: ls -n
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, well it could mean that your setup on that system is compromised
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: I suspect that yeah
<airtonix> wulfy, you can ignore reality sure
<roky> jabirali: The radiance theme. lol.
<airtonix> wulfy, i give you permission
<wulfy> airtonix, great news *claps*
<psycho_oreos> CVirus, to prove my point of root owning that file do this: head -1 /etc/passwd && head -1 /etc/group
<jabirali> roky, link?
<msinfosec> hey guys there is a bug that I kept encoutering with ubuntu 10.04 concerning the screen blacking out on me
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: I know that 0 is for the root user
<roky> jabirali: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Radiance_R+(Radiance+Right+Side)?content=123931
<hellphyre> msinfosec: what card?
<itilious> how am i able to "unlock" the user and group settings in ubuntu 10.04? nothing will open in setting buttons except for the name setting?
<msinfosec> on this machine, when I use the 'switch from" account functionality, the screen goes totally black
<CVirus> psycho_oreos: thanks a lot anyways
<theadmin> itilious: For me, it asks for password when I click something
<theos> theadmin, if you mean the samba software then i am not using it.
<luketheduke> hello
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok, man I lost my links (moved some files around earlier...) Here's 1: http://linux.bihlman.com/tag/samba/, and 2: http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/05/how-to-setup-samba-in-linux.html
<theadmin> theos: Kill that process then, cause it's pretty suspicious that way
<itilious> theadmin, nothing opens for me when i click them, i love ubuntu 10.04 but i think there's too many kinks for a noob like myself :/
<theadmin> theos: sudo kill -9 pid (where pid is the process id, for instance 1)
<theos> lol yeah wherever i see "microsoft" it looks weird
<luketheduke> I'm looking for a way to compress/uncompress files on an ntfs partition from ubuntu. is there a way to do that?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: thanks bro, i appreciate the consult
<roky> anything jabirali?
<aLeSD_> hi
<msinfosec> hellphyre: I have an intel card, but the problem isn't with the card because it never did that with ubuntu 9.10
<xsist10> luketheduke: can't use tar or zip?
<aLeSD_> how to set cpu frequency on ondemand by default ?
<luketheduke> xsist10: the ntfs compression, so no
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you are not far away from having it work, just need to get under the hood a bit.
<msinfosec> hellphyre: I have an intel card, but the problem isn't with the card because it never did that with ubuntu 9.10
<vishal> when I was upgrading some packages
<vishal> in 9.04
<vishal>  after installing
<vishal>  the system is not booting now
<vishal> error 127
<FloodBot1> vishal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsist10> ah so handling a compressed ntfs partition then... erk
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: only problem is i have no idea whats under the hood. haha
<jabirali> roky, are you using an older version of ubuntu?
<vishal> :)
<theadmin> msinfosec: If it "didn't do that before o_O" that doesn't mean that "problem is not with the card", they might have messed up teh drivers
<luketheduke> xsist10: ntfs3g handles it fine, it just doesn't seem to expose it :/
<jabirali> roky, I think you need to install the "equinox" theme engine
<roky> ok thanks let me try that
<jabirali> roky, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+GTK+Engine?content=121881
<xsist10> luketheduke: no idea i'm afraid.. will need to poke someone with more expirience
<luketheduke> xsist10: yeah, thanks anyway
<jabirali> roky, there are ubuntu debs on that page, try installing it and reload the theme - I think it might work :)
<roky> thanks :)
<IsleVegan> I have upgraded an installation of 9.10 to 10.04 on a toshiba a15-s129 laptop with a dead display, using an external display. when the upgrade was done and after reboot the external display will display some booting and then go off. using the Function - F5 key doesn't make a difference. I am booted now using puppy linux and have access to the file system but don't know what to do to make ubuntu 10.04 work better. This device has Int
<hellphyre> msinfosec: i have gotten blackouts on cards based on no using the default output setting. like if its a dvi card with dsub, dsub may be default when fresh install is done.
<hellphyre> msinfosec: dvi in that case may blackout in certain situations
<hellphyre> msinfosec: untils its configured anyways
<theos> theadmin, could you please tell me what does this mean? "ICMP echo req (1364 bytes) from 218.248.240.78 to my-ip on ppp0 "
<reverseblade> nickserv identify fut@en0K1wam1
<jatt> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<squiddy> hi, i'm on a home network. i want to see any ip that is online. how do i do that ?
<luketheduke> theos: you got pinged
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: thanks again for the info. i may be back tomorrow night looking for you. hah.
<llutz> theos: someone pings you
<theos> luketheduke, and why so? llutz
<llutz> theos: ask him, nothing to worry about
<napoleao> hello
<melodie_> hello
<melodie_> ni napoleao
<melodie_> well
<theos> ok thanks
<theadmin> squiddy: ping ip
<theadmin> squiddy: e.g. "ping 127.0.0.1"
<napoleao> is there a way to hide the cairo-dock in workspace 2, or to show only in workspace 1?
<wulfy> theadmin, hey stop telling him to ping my website :P
<theadmin> wulfy: loool
<melodie_> I would like to install lucid on a netbook. and I would like to use the alternate version... because I don't want grub2 being installed by default : do anyone know a doc or a trick to do that ?
<squiddy> theadmin: is there any ways beside pinging them one by one ? like scanning maybe ?
<melodie_> it neets to be prepared on a pendrive
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " Oregano: A tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits: Oregano is a GNOME application for schematic capture and printing of electronic circuits. It can simulate the circuits using Gnucap, ng-spice or Berkeley spice." (I used to use Spice under MS-DOS in the past.) What is meant by "schematic capture"? 'printing of electronic circuits' means to draw circuit diagrams?
<wulfy> squiddy, what is the end result your aiming for?
<theadmin> squiddy: hm. A for loop, maybe, or some kinda multipinging thingy
<theos> hey can i stop pings?
<melodie_> who here knows about installs on pendrive, and a trick to do the same with a alternate versions please ? :)
<theos> that no one can ping me?
<wulfy> theos get your os/router to stop responding to icmp
<luketheduke> theos: yes, you can
<theos> how?
<luketheduke> no idea how to do it in ubuntu
<theadmin> melodie_: No you can't get the alternate CD to a USB device. Sorry.
<theos> even my isp pings me
<llutz> theos: its stupid to drop pings
<wulfy> most `theos most routers have a disable icmp reply buttons
<melodie_> theadmin, can you get a regular one to not install grub ?
<squiddy> wulfy: to see who is online? so i can be sure before i started to download a huge files
<theadmin> melodie_: hm... uh... maybe. But no idea how. What's wrong with GRUB?
<llutz> theos: no security-benefits at all but problems to check networking-issues
<theos> llutz, people pinging me from all over the world take my money away
<IsleVegan> does anyone know a room that would specialize on xserver stuff in ubuntu 10.04?
<wulfy> squiddy, well in that case a lan scanner would be a waste of time, you would simply ping target machines ip and wait for a reply
<melodie_> what's wrong is that it's grub2 and I don't want to dive into it's complex config to realize a multiboot that I know to do eyes closed with old grub :D
<theadmin> IsleVegan: #xorg is the X channel
<IsleVegan> thanks theadmin
<wulfy> llutz, most routers diable external icmp but allow lan side pings to travel round
<llutz> theos: you pay for being pinged? next time read what you undersign
<melodie_> theadmin, ok, never mind, I'll install ubuntu, then install pclinuxos with regular old grub...
<melodie_> :p
<jepes288> Hi, I am manually starting gui by using 'startx' from console, but when I logoff from gnome the screen went blank but the pc is still acessible from the network.
<squiddy> wulfy: thanks :)
<theos> llutz, lol it uses bytes in pinging. i pay per byte
<llutz> wulfy:  no security-benefits at all, so why care?
<Lord`Saladin> I've had problems connecting to my locally stored mysql server since upgrading. I try to start the service, but get told its already running. Had no problems before the upgrade to 10.04. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<llutz> theos: man iptables
<theadmin> Lord`Saladin: Tried anything similar to "sudo service mysqld restart"?
<wulfy> llutz, i can think of several high profile sites that disallow pining to there servers... im sure theres a reason behind it
<luketheduke> wulfy: ping of death?
<melodie_> do someone know if there is a difference between : install Lucid then install the ubuntu-netbook-remix package AND OR install directly Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<melodie_> ...
<theadmin> melodie_: Uh yes, in first cases you get two desktops, regular and UNR one
<melodie_> I heard that UNR would not benefit 3 years LTS and Lucid yes
<melodie_> theadmin, ?
<llutz> wulfy: that they do doesn't mean it makes sense ;)
<Lord`Saladin> theadmin: Yeah, but it just hangs in the terminal, giving no output.
<theadmin> melodie_: That is, you'll get two different desktops... uh... graphical environments... howdyawantit...
<theadmin> Lord`Saladin: huh.
<melodie_> theadmin, and LTS support ? Right ? :D
<theadmin> melodie_: Uh. Actually, I'm unsure about that. Not a Canonical staff member.
<didntmeanit> could anyone pls help me with this? http://pastebin.org/204407
<Lord`Saladin> theadmin: By hanging, I mean that the restart program is running but doesn't seem to do anything. When I try closing terminal, it says the program is still running, but nothing is happening.
<melodie_> theadmin, thanks anyway. :)
<theadmin> Lord`Saladin: I'm not stupid, i know what hanging is. No idea what the heck though.
<Error403> wow, busy channel! Someone in here MUST be able to help
<Error403> im looking to get my server to boot directly to command line/shell and not to gui
<Error403> every time.
<Error403> can anyone help with this?
<Error403> version 10.04
<theadmin> Error403: sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<Lord`Saladin> theadmin: Sorry dude. Didn't think you were stupid, was just responding to the 'huh'. And ah, okay.
<Error403> simple as that?
<theadmin> Error403: Yes, Upstart ignores anything in /etc/init that doesn't end in "conf" so it will ignore GDM and won't start it
<llutz> Error403: you prefer "sudo aptitude purge gdm"?
<wulfy> Error403,  indeed no startup conf for gdm no gdm
<Error403> llutz do not want to get rid of GDM all together
<llutz> Error403: on a server? why not?
<Error403> I say server, its not really a server, its more just a headless workstation for me to learn command line linux
<llutz> k
<Error403> i guess i should keep gdm for the rare occasion i cant deal with something via CLI
<blip-> hi, yesterday I did do-release-upgrade on a 9.10 machine over screen remotely.   Every once in a while I would answer some prompts, today it asked to restart and then did a bunch of things on restart.   Now when the machine is back, cat /etc/lsb-release-info says 9.10.... any idea what happened ?  it didn't upgrade ?
<schultza> what is the name of the program used in opensuse for their menu in gnome?
<blip-> in fact do-release-upgrade is now offering me to upgrade... so what happened to all the stuff it did yesterday
<triengagE> Error403: or you could just install ubuntu server edition
<wulfy> Error403, shouldnt you just tell gdm to step back i remaber doing that a few years back command eludes me basicly tell gdm to bog off while you play in bash
<red2kic> Hello all, I'd like a for-loop in bash command in a certain folder? (ie start, command <directory>, do next?)
<quietone> what is the simplest way to set up a multi boot (vista-ubuntu-another gnu/linux)?
<theadmin> blip-: That file is outdated. Try "lsb_release -rc"
<Error403> wulfy editing the name of the .conf seems to surfice, just about to try it now
<llutz> red2kic: do what?
<luketheduke> quietone: install all other OSs, then install ubuntu
<theadmin> quietone: Install Windows first.
<theadmin> quietone: Best piece of advice one can give.
<blip-> theadmin: on another machine it did updated that file.  anyway where do I find lsb_release-rc ?  It's not in /etc
<red2kic> llutz: I have one parent folder, bunch of folders inside them. I'll know where to put the command in.
<dbr> http://pastebin.com/Dsbwweu1 <-- can somebody explain to me why java won't install?
<theadmin> blip-: uh. That's a command. Just run this: "lsb_release -rc"
<red2kic> llutz: If you want to know, it's HandBrakeCLI :)
<blip-> theadmin: ah :)    ok it says 9.10 too
<LinuxExpert> hi I am a Linux Expert I can help your all the questions.
<luketheduke> LinuxExpert: you know how to expose ntfs compression? ntfs3g handles it transparently, but doesn't seem to expose it
<llutz> red2kic: use find (-exec  or |xargs)
<luketheduke> try this one
<theadmin> blip-: Hm, it seems it did not update.
<theadmin> llutz: who are xargs
<llutz> red2kic: "man xargs" or like: for file in *pr0n.avi; do handbrake some-option $file; done
<Zorge> the monitor off button doesn't monitor off with 10.04 T_T
<Zorge> (Eee laptop)
<red2kic> llutz: The commands looks like this: script.sh llutz-diary
<Error403> theadmin what is the point of the line in the /etc/default/grub file which says:
<Error403> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<Error403> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<theadmin> llutz: looooool o_O
<Error403> Even when uncommented it still boots to gui
<red2kic> llutz: I'll do a dryrun.;
<theadmin> Error403: I'm unsure who that is.
<Error403> although your way worked, i am just interested to know
<llutz> red2kic: test with "echo" lines
<cheche> theadmin: have you try to update-grub ?
<quietone> So, that means that the installer will set up grub correctly and I don't need to edit anything (except of course have sensible partitions)
<theadmin> cheche: Uhm, why would I?
<red2kic> llutz: How about directory instead of file?
<luketheduke> quietone: that's the idea
<cheche> theadmin: ups, I think that the message ewas for Error40
<llutz> red2kic: find . -type d -exec ......
<cheche> theadmin: ups, I think that the message ewas for Error403
<theadmin> cheche: I don't have a UPS here either.
<didntmeanit> could anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.org/204407
<meowbuntu> anyone know how to get skype working on ubuntu8.04 lts
<schultza> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<quietone> always a pleasure to visit. I will go try it now.
<didntmeanit> Hello?!
<theadmin> didntmeanit: Be patient. I'd try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Zorge> hi
<didntmeanit> theadmin, what does that command do
<theadmin> didntmeanit: fix broken packages if possible
<didntmeanit> there is no broken package
<yeiks> I want to start twitting using docky theme of gnome-do, i need help
<LiohAu> hi everybody
<didntmeanit> could anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.org/204407
<tehKitten> anyone know hot to get wget to save in ~/home/user/private/ folder when running somewhere else?
<LiohAu> can anybody tell me how many time does it takes to compile a 2.6.32 kernel ?
<Lord`Saladin> didntmeanit: Did you try the command theadmin gave you?
<cheche> LiohAu: It depends on the hardware you own.
<sysadmin> hello :)P
<Guest41251> what's up my nigas :D
<LiohAu> cheche: macbookpro
<llutz> tehKitten:  man wget
<LiohAu> cheche: (using vmware)
<cheche> LiohAu: I can tell you by my test, and it takes around 40 min. but it all depends on the number of modules that you have enable... I only can tell you what it takes to me
<LiohAu> ok, and what's your hardware? (btw did you used parallel compilation? )
<farvito_> helo
<farvito_> *hello
<Guest41251> what's new :)
<farvito_> I have a quick question, I'm new to linux I was wondering if I upgrade to 10.4 will I lose all my files and programs like I would with windows?
<hateball> farvito_: if you upgrade from say 9.10 to 10.04 through update-manager, you will not lose anything
<hateball> farvito_: it will do just that, upgrade
<Error403> farvito_ if you where upgrading you wouldnt loose anything (windows included)
<farvito_> thats what I was owndering
<iceroot> farvito_: but having a backup is a good idea
<jeh_> can anyone tell me if it's possible to do an install on a headless machine over IP?
<iceroot> jeh_: pxe
<jpds> jeh_: Yes.
<LiohAu> just passed "CC [M]  net/ipv6/ip6_tunnel.o" are there a lot of files again? :p
<farvito_> ehh when I went from xp to vista I lost everything
<Error403> That wasnt an upgrade
<Error403> farvito_ that was a formatt and re install
<farvito_> I see
<kriko_solika> how can I change wallpaper in a script before user logs in?
<napoleao> is there a way to hide the cairo-dock in workspace 2, or to show only in workspace 1?
<mcsenna> Where is the update manager
<farvito_> under system>admin
<mcsenna> Thanks, obviousI guess
<schultza> Was wallpaper-tray removed in 10.04?
<e-frame> Hi, I have 2 sets of lucid on same type of notebook, but one of them cannot add new printer. the other one works without problem. How to investigate?
<farvito_> it took me a whild to find it
<mcsenna> So is updating painless??
<farvito_> I'll tell you when its over
<farvito_> oh updating
<farvito_> yea
<LiohAu> cheche: do you think i can interrupt vmware while the vm (ubuntu) is compiling the kernel?
<HyPNoTiC> hi homies
<farvito_> its no issue for me anyway
<mcsenna> favito, great I love a guinea pig
<kuzman0v> wazzap nigga
<didntmeanit> could anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.org/204407
<farvito_> unless you mean switching versions
<kuzman0v> yes I couldn't
<farvito_> in that case I dunno yet
<OmniCitadel> any one else seeing that there is a serious carrier issue causing the net to be unstable at best?
<cheche> LiohAu: you could
<LiohAu> cheche: without loosing the files already CC?
<datroubler> hi i wnat to now how i can install ralink driver on ubuntu
<cheche> LiohAu: yes, you will not have to compiled again unless you modify somesettings.
<didntmeanit> could anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.org/204407
<farvito_> mcsenna: its going fine so far
<datroubler> Mac/BB Processor
<datroubler> Ralink RT2770 RF Chip
<datroubler> Ralink RT2720 			 		
<mcsenna> farvito Ok I'm going to mupdate, if you never see me again youknow I crashed it
<LiohAu> btw is there another way to add a syscall, than changing the sys_call_table to rw in entry_32.S  and compiling the kernel again ?
<farvito_> haha im not done yet
<farvito_> maybe we'll both crash and our machines and meet in purgatory
<farvito_> *can
<mcsenna> farvito sounds ok
<wulfy> guys is there any way to connect a xbox 360 to ubuntu via the extenders?
<linxeh> does anyone know how I can get the wireless working on my netbook asus eeepc 1001ha? It has a rt3090/atheros chipset, which appears to be detected but I can't browse wireless networks (and there is something odd in dmesg about initialising it)
<cvbn> hey. anyone know if there's usability test data available for the ubuntu installer?
<mcsenna> farvito how are you managing to update and still chat?
<farvito_> for the 360 do you just want live?
<Lord`Saladin> I've had problems connecting to my locally stored mysql server since upgrading. I try to start the service, but get told its already running. Had no problems before the upgrade to 10.04. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<farvito_> it hasnt asked me to close ff yet
<wulfy> farvito_, no bud the content of this systems films to be avalible
<didntmeanit> could anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.org/204407
<farvito_> I dont know about that
<farvito_> I was going to make that happen
<linxeh> Lord`Saladin: maybe there is a stale pid lying around for it in /var/run. Is there a copy of mysqld running in the process table? (ps -ef | grep mysql)
<farvito_> but I have no films on this system that I odnt on DVD
<linxeh> is there a channel for ubuntu netbook remix ?
<wulfy> farvito_,  my view is why burn a dvd if i can avoid it
<didntmeanit> is there a channel for  http://pastebin.org/204407
<meowbuntu>  ok now whats the terminal command to search for installed apps  to search computer for installed apps like i could search for skype adn it sill find dkupe-debian, skype-static etc
<llutz> meowbuntu: apt-cache search, dpkg
<farvito_> try right clicking the connection center edit connections new wired connection edit that go the the IUPv4 settings tab and selesct shared to other computers
<mcsenna> farvito still updating?
<farvito_> yes
<xarvh> I'm trying to compile a kernel module, but make complains about not finding "linux/config.h" which is indeed not available in any source/header package.... Where am I supposed to find it?
<schultza> What is a good wallpaper changer program that detects for new images in selectable directories?
<Antoine> WESH WESH
<linxeh> didntmeanit: try running an apt-get update then retry the install
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: I have two things showing up from that command: a grep mysql and a restart mysql
<mcsenna> farvito your still alive then, thats good news.
<didntmeanit> linxeh, thanks
<farvito_> yep!
<Iowahc> hy there, whats a good and easy to configure IRC server for ubuntu?
<farvito_> ok time to close ff
<meowbuntu> llutz, i dont want to search the repos just whats on my computer i think i have 2 versions of firefox adn i want to check
<farvito_> back in 20
<mcsenna> farvito good luck
<llutz> meowbuntu: dpkg -l *firefox*
<linxeh> Lord`Saladin: have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<Iowahc> other question, is there a cli utility to select the mirror of apt?
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: Yeah.
<linxeh> Lord`Saladin: ok, I would try killing that restart process, and starting mysql again maybe
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: Okay.
<EgoDeus1> Anyone know if its possible to install cryptoloop in ubuntu 9.10, even tho its been depreciated?
<geekphreak> hello all
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: Same problem as when I tried the restart before... The restart program just hangs without giving any terminal output
<Iowahc> anyone?
<farvito> I lied
<linxeh> Lord`Saladin: you issued a kill, followed by what ?
<farvito> I'm back early
<datroubler> I have to install a ralink driver but i need help, it would be nice if someone has time for me
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: I killed the restart and then did a sudo service mysql restart
<farvito> I would if I knew how mate
<xarvh> Hi!!! Where do I find the linux/config.h required to compile kernel modules?
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: I'd normally do /etc/init.d/mysql restart but that's been stopped in 10.04 from what I can tell.
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: Seeing as it won't let me do that now.
<linxeh> Lord`Saladin: service is just a wrapper for those scripts
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: Ah, okay.
<linxeh> bear with me a sec
<Lord`Saladin> linxeh: Okey doke.
<geekphreak> linxeh: hello sir
<farvito> datroubler: what issues are you running into?
<galot> hey
<galot> i have a problem with conky
<moetunes> conky ftw!
<datroubler> farvito i am using an usb stick from ralink and can see wlan networks but connections fails
<geekphreak> moetunes: howdy
<galot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/easy-to-use-lucid-themed-conky-bar.html
<galot> i do exacty waht it says
<moetunes> geekphreak: how you doin' :]
<mcsenna> Couldnt find systemupdate, eventually found it below visible area of laptop screen, do I need to do a res adjustment or something to get all to fit??
<datroubler> farvito http://board.gulli.com/thread/1408739-nds-tut-ueber-usb-stick-ins-internet/?highlight=ralink its this one
<farvito> I meant with the driver
<geekphreak> moetunes: good, hope same from you
<duckwars> does anyone have any idea why my samba server constantly restarts, after being connectged for about 5 minutes
<moetunes> geekphreak: good as always
<datroubler> farvito i read that its possible to install a ralink driver but how
<farvito> oh ok
<geekphreak> bazhang: hey dude
<bazhang> geekphreak, hi
<moetunes> galot: I don't do pms mate - keep it in the channel pls
<galot> ok
<datroubler> farvito any idea how i can solve my problem
<moetunes> galot: what's the prob with it?
<galot> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/easy-to-use-lucid-themed-conky-bar.html i do exactly what it says but when it work it doesnt have theme
<mcsenna> farvito:Couldnt find systemupdate, eventually found it below visible area of laptop screen, do I need to do a res adjustment or something to get all to fit??
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: what was  your issue sir, if i may ask? , i just joined
<teage> Does anyone know of a good name brand drawing tablet that ubuntu supports??
<galot> i am waiting for the answer :)
<moetunes> galot: you grabbed the theme from gnome-look?
<galot> yes<
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: I can't connect to my local mySQL server since the upgrade to 10.04.
<Tm_T> teage: wacom
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: ok
<moetunes> galot: and you're using ubuntu 10.04?
<galot> yes i am
<teage> thanks
<moetunes> galot: with a 1280 wide screen monitor?
<toyman61> Lucid with Thunderbird 3.6.3: I have a localized OS, but Thunderbird is still in English. I have installed my language pack. How do I get Thunderbird localized to my language ?
<galot> yes :)
<theadmin> toyman61: It will be in your language only if you install from repositories
<moetunes> galot: what command are you using to start conky pls?
<iceroot> Lord`Saladin: please give usefull details like error-messages
<moetunes> !who | galot
<ubottu> galot: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<galot> ok
<mcsenna> Can anyone offer a suggestion as to why I cant see all the icons in my system menu, botom 4 are missing below screen
<galot> moetunes: conky -c /home/pc/.conkytheme/conkyrc, my user name is pc
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Any ideas on a fix? I've tried restarting, but the 'service mysql restart' process just hangs without any output. When I choose to just start the service, it tells me its already running.
<geekphreak> toyman61: also check thunderbird option, it has option to change it as well
<farvito_> who had the driver issue?
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: is port open , what happens if you do >> mysql -u root -p
<toyman61> geekphreak: I installed the language pack from repository. Is that enough ? :-)
<theadmin> farvito_: Lots of people :P
<farvito_> haha
<Lord`Saladin> iceroot: "Could not connect: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)" <-- That's the error I receive.
<farvito_> *who had the ralink driver issuse?
<geekphreak> toyman61: open thunderbird, goto option, think you will have to manually change there as well, :)
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Same error as mentioned above.
<galot> moetunes: it works i use conky -c /home/.conkytheme/conkyrc than works xD
<farvito_> hmmm anyone know if empathy plans to let me connect to IRC as well anytime soon?
<galot> i am distracted i think
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: did this happen after update, or did you setup user or made some admin mysql changes?
<geekphreak> farvito_: empathy connect to irc
<moetunes> galot: all ok then?
<farvito_> because other than that I like it
<galot> moetunes: yes thank you :)
<farvito_> what was that geekphreak?
<toyman61> geekphreak, : I may be a little bit stupid right now...but where is the option choice ?
<geekphreak> farvito_: last i check if i got it right what ya said, empathy can connect to irc
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Does the port need to be open, seeing as it's on a local machine? Don't think I've had to before. And yes, it happened after the upgrade, made no changes since first install in September last year.
<iceroot> Lord`Saladin: ps aux | grep mysql
<triengagE> toyman61: when you add a new account in empathy, you can select IRC
<geekphreak> toyman61:  >> click edit >> preferences
<farvito_> geekphreak: am I blind or stupid?
<toyman61> triengagE: What ? :-)
<iceroot> Lord`Saladin: so, if mysql running?
<iceroot> Lord`Saladin: is
<theadmin> farvito_: I regret to inform you that due to a bug you have to add some other accounts before IRC first.
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: would help
<farvito_> oh ok
<geekphreak> farvito_: excuse me?
<Lord`Saladin> iceroot: I get the following output, which I think means it is? matt      6572  0.0  0.0   3324   796 pts/1    S+   11:05   0:00 grep mysql
<triengagE> toyman61: Maybe that's why you don't have the option. I can setup IRC just fine
<mcsenna> Pleeese Can anyone offer a suggestion as to why I cant see all the icons in my system menu, botom 4 are missing below screen
<geekphreak> farvito_: if you have pidgin setup, just use import option in empathy :p
<farvito_> geekphreak: I was making a joke as the fact that I couldnt find IRC options
<iceroot> Lord`Saladin: of course you casnt connect to mysql if you havent start it... "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start"
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: try to reconfigure it?
<toyman61> triengagE, : What has IRC to do with my question ?
<theadmin> iceroot: What on earth? init.d? Come on man that's so old.
<triengagE> toyman61: sorry, lol I misread lines. my apologies
<farvito_> wow
<toyman61> geekphreak, : I did. No way to change the language there... :-(
<farvito_> blind AND stupid
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: can you open terminal, will try something if thats ok :)
<farvito_> thanks geekphreak
<toyman61> triengagE, : That's OK. :-))
<AnxiousNut> is there ubuntu 10.04 for Power PCs?
<Lord`Saladin> iceroot: Output on 'service mysql start' is "start: Job is already running: mysql"
<jrib> !ppc | AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: My terminal's open already.
<theadmin> Lord`Saladin: And if you try to stop?
<ramageetha> hi
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 << replace with your version
<ramageetha> how r u
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: backup /var/lib/mysql
<iceroot> Lord`Saladin: not is your ouput of "ps aux | grep mysql"
<ramageetha> who is there?
<iceroot> !ot | ramageetha
<Lord`Saladin> theadmin: It hangs again, as it does with restart
<ubottu> ramageetha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> ramageetha: 1672 people :P
<ramageetha> who is kami
<ramageetha> who is alibaba
<theadmin> Lord`Saladin: ...well, I can only say something I'd be kicked for... no ideas anymore
<ramageetha> who is pepino?
<ramageetha> hi
<jrib> ramageetha: stop please
<Pepino> lama :)
<ramageetha> why?
<theadmin> ramageetha: Just some people. We're here to help with Ubuntu questions ONLY, all other stuff goes to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<nelsonsmoreira19> hi
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: any luck ?
<nelsonsmoreira19> i made it big this time :)
<geekphreak> toyman61: 1 sec please
<Lord`Saladin> theadmin: AIM?
<ramageetha> hi, is there voice chat for linux/ubuntu
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Just trying to move the /var/lib/mysql folder
<Mandrew>  is there a iphone/linux channel on IRC?
<ramageetha> voice chat available for ubuntu?
<nelsonsmoreira19> i updated the ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<theadmin> ramageetha: Skype?
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: backup mean copy, not move,
<nelsonsmoreira19> all nice and easy
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Yeah, that too. Lol. I knew what I meant. Haha
<nelsonsmoreira19> but then instaled the updates for 10.04
<RedWar> are those guys bots or something, whats with those questions?
<erUSUL> ramageetha: gtalk via empathy ? ekiga ? amsn ? skype ? ....
<Lunar_Lamp> !empathy > Lunar_Lamp
<ubottu> Lunar_Lamp, please see my private message
<ngocpv> leave
<ramageetha> while installing skype it says dependency not satisfied, what to do?
<theadmin> RedWar: Uh, it's a support channel.
<ngocpv> quit
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<theadmin> ngocpv: You want "/part"
<Mandrew> !iphone
<RedWar> I know... sorry theadmin
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ngocpv> sorry, my bad :)
<Richard1234> Does anyone know the command to send a programs output to a text file rather than the terminal?
<erUSUL> Richard1234: command > file.output
<farvito_> so when I type something the chat box spreads around it?
<farvito_> im not liking that one bit
<geekphreak> toyman61: which language you wana change to?
<ramageetha> why it says dependency not satisfied, what to do?
<toyman61> geekphreak, : Norwegian "Bokmål"
<Richard1234> erUSUL: thanks very much
<giantpune> hey, ive just updated to 10.04 and now my mouse and keyboard are not working.  has anybody heard of this happening or know how to fix it?
<ramageetha> how can i install skype?
<rjcroy> Richard1234: if you are in a shell you can redirect output with the '>' operator. like $ cat myfile.txt > output.txt
<theadmin> ...that... I have learned the >, >> and | thingies even before I started using Linux... lol
<farvito_> ramageetha: skype.com
<Mandrew> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Mandrew> !tether
<toyman61> geekphreak, : I have to eat now.  :-)  Be back later on...
<ramageetha> cannot install, it says "dependency not satisfied", what to do?
<geekphreak> toyman61: try this /usr/bin/thunderbird --UILocale langauge_name
<farvito_> I'm not quite sure
<geekphreak> toyman61: ok cya
<erUSUL> ramageetha: paste the exact error message in a pastebin
<farvito_> are you getting the right build?
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mandrew> anyone from canonical here?
<jrib> geekphreak: search bugs.ubuntu.com, you aren't the first to have that issue in the last couple of days.  If you can find the relevant bug, you can usually find workarounds in the comments
<erUSUL> Mandrew: do not think so
<ramageetha> sky which version of skype for ubuntu
<theadmin> Mandrew: They aren't likely to visit this place, sorry. I know sabdfl (Mark Shuttleworth) hangs around the IRC sometimes, but rarely
<Guest29343> hi everybody! i need some help by grub2
<geekphreak> jrib: in regards to ?
<rjcroy> ramageetha: from skype.com download the .deb but selecting your OS as Ubuntu 8.04+.
<foreal> I have latest version of adobe-flash plugin, but still can't see pics on news website. any ideas?
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: I create root password, it stops the service, I get the following output: "100506 11:15:39 [Note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled.
<Lord`Saladin> 100506 11:15:39  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43665
<Lord`Saladin> 100506 11:15:39  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
<Lord`Saladin> 100506 11:15:40  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 43665"
<FloodBot1> Lord`Saladin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord`Saladin> Sorry!
<Mandrew> thats bad of them cuz i have some bashing for them lol
<rjcroy> then double click on the .deb file to install it.
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: use pastebin please
<jrib> geekphreak: erm, wrong nick
<theadmin> Mandrew: Questions about bash go to #bash
<jrib> giantpune: search bugs.ubuntu.com, you aren't the first to have that issue in the last couple of days.  If you can find the relevant bug, you can usually find workarounds in the comments
<theadmin> Mandrew: And canonical has nothing to do with bash.
<jae> How can I pause the 10.04 upgrade?  It looks like the process is called "lucid"... right, wrong?
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Yeah, sorry dude. But then it just hangs after that.
<neddludd2> hi does grub error 17 mean the file system/hard drive is bad
<Mandrew> theadmin not bash command i have some cussing for them
<ramageetha> thank you a lot
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: hmm hangs again
<erUSUL> neddludd2: googlr "grub2 error codes"
<theadmin> jae: sudo killall -SIGSTOP update-manager
<erUSUL> neddludd2: google "grub2 error codes"
<nelsonsmoreira19> i had ubuntu 9.10, and updated online to 10.04. Everything went nice and easy. But then i instaled the updates for 10.04, and i had to reiniciate. But and always jumped for CHANGE SESSION. I couldn't turn it off! Then i noticed that in the change session there were a buton to change for KDE! I tryed it, but nothing appeared. I had just the cursor...! So i pushed the reset button. But now, oh my god, it always start in KDE, and always 
<neddludd2> erUSUL: I have done and found forum responses but no clear result.
<erUSUL> neddludd2: but you found the exact meaning of error code 17 ?
<jae> theadmin: you sure?  I don't see an "upgrade-manager" in pstree
<neddludd2> erUSUL : it was stated that error code 17 refers to incorrect file system
<geekphreak> erUSUL: hi bud
<Lord`Saladin> geekphreak: Yeah, it's weird. Maybe an uninstall and reinstall will fix it?
<jlaroche> Is it possible to change the "Files & Folders" menu in UNR 10.04? I want to add an icon for my Network
<theadmin> jae: update-manager. It should be it, if you're using the graphical way
<Mandrew> anyone here that knows what support they have taken away for the tethering with iphone via bluetooth, cuz i cant get that working no more
<jae> theadmin: "should" is not the same as "is"
<geekphreak> Lord`Saladin: any important databases made, yes worth a shot
<farvito_> damn
<farvito_> 2 hours left
<neddludd2> 17 : Cannot mount selected partitionThis error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<theadmin> jae: if you "pause" it like that, you continue with "sudo killall -SIGCONT update-manager" (well, pretty obvious). I'm unsure, run htop and search for "update" or something
<theadmin> jae: It might as well be done trough Synaptic, on second thought
<jae> theadmin: I do know about how to stop/continue processes (I even know that you can leave out the "SIG" part)...
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi
<erUSUL> neddludd2: what partition is this ? maybe it needs a fsck ?
<nelsonsmoreira19> i had ubuntu 9.10, and updated online to 10.04. Everything went nice and easy. But then i instaled the updates for 10.04, and i had to reiniciate. But i couldnt reniciate because i always jumped for CHANGE SESSION. I couldn't turn it off! Then i noticed that in the change session there were a buton to change for KDE! I tryed it, but nothing appeared. I had just the cursor...!?!? So i pushed the reset button. But now, oh my god, it alw
<jae> And I know to look for "dpkg", which is clearly a child process of some "lucid" process
<erUSUL> neddludd2: what you did to brake grub? you resized partitions ? or it just broke by itself ?
<neddludd2> erUSUL: it is very strange. I have moved no partitions or made system changes. I only plugged in a spare sata drive once, then removed it.
<AnxiousNut> should i install ubuntu 10.04 or 9.4 on my uncle's PS3?
<erUSUL> jae: dpkg is the program that installs and removes packages ....
<Guest29343> could somebody tell how to correctly boot my ubuntu from grub2 cmdline?
<jae> Oh, btw, I am doing the dist-upgrade (to 10.04)
<iceroot> AnxiousNut: ps3 cant hanle linux anymore
<Guest29343> the problem is when i'm trying to boot, initram gives up waiting for the root partition.
<nelsonsmoreira19> dooglus, can you help me?
<theadmin> Sorry everyone, I was cut off.
<AnxiousNut> iceroot: we havent upgraded
<jae> erUSUL: that's why I know to look for it
<nelsonsmoreira19> i had ubuntu 9.10, and updated online to 10.04. Everything went nice and easy. But then i instaled the updates for 10.04, and i had to reiniciate. But and always jumped for CHANGE SESSION. I couldn't turn it off! Then i noticed that in the change session there were a buton to change for KDE! I tryed it, but nothing appeared. I had just the cursor...! So i pushed the reset button. But now, oh my god, it always start in KDE, and always 
<neddludd2> erUSUL: that drive I pluged had bad sectors. reboot. NTLDR NOT FOUND. reboot about 11x = now its error 17. Using puppylinux right now to inspect my menu.lst etc
<iceroot> AnxiousNut: then try the ppc-version of 10.04
<erUSUL> neddludd2: tried to follow instructions on recovering grub when installing windows ?
<AnxiousNut> iceroot, i dont wanna try on my uncle's~
 * jae wonders for the nth time if there's a more "technical" Ubuntu channel...
<jlaroche> Is it possible to change the "Files & Folders" menu in UNR 10.04? I want to add an icon for my Network
<erUSUL> neddludd2: menu.lst is not used anymore.... is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iceroot> jae: this
<erUSUL> neddludd2: in grub2
<nelsonsmoreira19> please, someone...
<theadmin> jae: How is this "not technical"?
<nelsonsmoreira19> i had ubuntu 9.10, and updated online to 10.04. Everything went nice and easy. But then i instaled the updates for 10.04, and i had to reiniciate. But and always jumped for CHANGE SESSION. I couldn't turn it off! Then i noticed that in the change session there were a buton to change for KDE! I tryed it, but nothing appeared. I had just the cursor...! So i pushed the reset button. But now, oh my god, it always start in KDE, and always 
<neddludd2> erUSUL: yes I have done that many times now. but now when I attempt to fix grub it is not appearing in the old fashioned curses menus.hmm. i will check my default/grub files.
<erUSUL> neddludd2: sometimes the menu is hidden... press shift during boot
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " Oregano: A tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits: Oregano is a GNOME application for schematic capture and printing of electronic circuits. It can simulate the circuits using Gnucap, ng-spice or Berkeley spice." (I used to use Spice under MS-DOS in the past.) What is meant by "schematic capture"? 'printing of electronic circuits' means to draw circuit diagrams?
<nelsonsmoreira19> dooglus: i had ubuntu 9.10, and updated online to 10.04. Everything went nice and easy. But then i instaled the updates for 10.04, and i had to reiniciate. But and always jumped for CHANGE SESSION. I couldn't turn it off! Then i noticed that in the change session there were a buton to change for KDE! I tryed it, but nothing appeared. I had just the cursor...! So i pushed the reset button. But now, oh my god, it always start in KDE, an
<theadmin> nelsonsmoreira19: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm - should help
<Grizmawe> jae, try ubuntu-devel. What do you need help with?
<mr_boo> i've got no sound in youtube videos after upgrade to lucid lynx
<erUSUL> bullgard4: schematic capture is the drawing of the circuit all simulation programs use the term
<tkbros> from where can i get ibus doc
<anon^_^> mr_boo do you have any other processes open that use audio?  mplayer or vlc etc?
<mr_boo> nope
<Grizmawe> mr_boo, I found that they tended to be muted. the video controls on the youtube video, check if the volume is muted
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: i think you didn't get my problem. I can only see my cursor on the screen. Everything is black. (i'm writing in a live cd session)
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you for explaining.
<theadmin> tkbros: See their homepage on http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<erUSUL> bullgard4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schematic_capture
<theadmin> nelsonsmoreira19: chroot then sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<mr_boo> i just detected that i can't even watch the video in youtube
<theadmin> mr_boo: Reinstall flash?
<jae> Grizmawe: just wondering if I can pause the 10.04 upgrade... if pausing the "lucid" process works
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: sorry, i'm very, very noob on this. what do you mean with chroot?
<mr_boo> theadmin, gonna try
<Iowahc> hy there, what packages to use to have an own chanserv nickserv on my irc server?
<Grizmawe> jae, how far along is it? if it is still downloading the packages then should be fine. If it is installing them then I wouldnt!
<theadmin> nelsonsmoreira19: Mount your Linux partition and run "sudo chroot /wherever/you/mounted/it/to/"
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Thank you very much for providing me this link.
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<jae> Grizmawe: well, installing it... if it was downloading packages, I'd just cancel the upgrade when I run out of time :P
<Grizmawe> jae, not sure what pausing the process would do... you could always try hibernating the machine, will save all states then so should in theory come back up as it was.... in theory....
<neddludd2> erUSUL: wow it can be hidden ?!?! my grub entries are correct. XP on hda0,1 and 9.10 on hda0,2. I will reboot and try shift. Perhaps plugging in sata drives mucked up the volumes.
<theadmin> jae: Then don't, don't, dangerous i sezzit. I try not to touch the thing at all when updating
<jae> What I'm basically looking for is the equivalent of hitting ctrl-s in the shell during an "apt-get dist-upgrade"... :P
<theadmin> neddludd2: 0,1? what the... is this GRUB1?
<tkbros> i want ibus input method bengali -itrans keyboard layout.where can i get it?and also doc about it.
<ispudum> hi guys i'v got a little question -i search on the web but without any success :(- so here is : is it possible to enlarge the top gnome panel only and only if a window is maximised ? (i use lucid)
<erUSUL> ispudum: do not think so
<ispudum> ok thanks erUSUL ;)
<theadmin> erUSUL: Everything is possible in the world of FOSS ;) just recompile it
<neddludd2> erUSUL : grub loading stage 1.5 grub loading plese wait. error 17. hmmmmmmmmmmm. I may have to re install. Its ok I have a seperate HOME partition.Its just fustrating with 64k internet. thank you for your help
<erUSUL> neddludd2: no problem
<Grizmawe> jae, using the gui upgrade process in turn launches the dpkg in background so would have to work out all processes it has spawned. Wouldnt recommend it!
<jae> Btw, is there even a console-only equivalent to the upgrade-manager?
<erUSUL> jae: do-release-upgrade
<jae> Thanks
<nathaniel73> This could be interesting I'm updating from karmic to lucid using the update manager
<theadmin> jae: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (or that thing which erUSUL said, it's equivalent to release upgrade in UM)
<jae> "See 'man 7 undocumented' [...]"  Sweet.  Not.
<Grizmawe> jae, you can install update-manager-text
<erUSUL> theadmin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <<< only works if you edit sources by hand ... and it is not recomended to do it. the update manager does more than that (for better or worse)
<paul1> hi guys,  i'm wanting to add a script to run at boot-time. (similar way to autoexec.bat on windows) -  can someone help me with the runlevels idea and where to put my script? thanks!
<theadmin> erUSUL: Well, that is for just checking for package updates
<erUSUL> paul1: just use /etc/rc.local
<mr_boo> theadmin, i reinstalled flash and restarted firefox but no improvement
<Vantrax> paul1 add the script to /etc/rc.local
<neddludd2> erUSUL: is it normal for 9.10 to NOT have 'recover a broken system' on boot cd menu ?
<jrib> paul1: what does the script do?
<Grizmawe> paul1, is it a daemon (service) or something for your desktop session?
<erUSUL> paul1: put the commands in the file before the esit 0
<erUSUL> neddludd2: dunno; been ages i needed something like that
<paul1> the script would be to do a little housekeeping, nothing serious
<jrib> paul1: be more specific so we can give you a proper answer
<neddludd2> erUSUL: yes I have it on my older 8.04 etc but I think that wont help with newer grub version now.
<theadmin> paul1: Like they said, autoexec.bat in Linux world is /etc/rc.local
<Mikerhinos> hi , i'm searching for some software similar to "virtual dj" on windows for a friend ? i'd like him to discover ubuntu :)
<jae> Grizmawe: thanks!  Will do so... as soon as this upgrade is through
<paul1> i'll be more specific once i have more details lol
<Grizmawe> jae, np
<paul1> but thanks for the pointer
<jrib> paul1: as you wish...
<geekphreak> Mikerhinos: that one complicated tool :)
 * jae is not a big fan of graphical-everythings
<Grizmawe> paul1, if it is a housekeeping task you may want to look at cron to automate running it at regular intervals.
<geekphreak> Mikerhinos: dont think it has nix equivlent afaik mate
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: well, i'm realy noob :s i tried what you said, but it replyed: operation not permited (sorry, english is not my first language, i had to translate. don't now if it is correct). I wrote :chroot /home/ubuntu/Desktop
<paul1> @grizmawe:  yeah thats might be a better way actually
<Mikerhinos> geekphreak, :s damn he won't leave windows so
<mr_boo> is there a good way to reinstall flash entirely?
<theadmin> nelsonsmoreira19: ...Uhm. I don't think that's where the drive is mounted
<yeiks> I want to start twitting using docky theme of gnome-do, i need help
<airtonix> Mikerhinos, http://createdigitalmusic.com/2008/08/07/mixx-open-source-dj-tool-adds-vinyl-control/
<geekphreak> Mikerhinos: good luck :d
<theadmin> If i understand it right, the .d for rc.local is /etc/rcS.d?
 * jae wonders... if he'd just stop dpkg... should work, as long as "lucid" doesn't have a timeout
<jlaroche> anyone here running UNR 10.04?
<jae> Which isn't very likely, it's not something you'd expect
<geekphreak> airtonix:  you come up with amazing links, hats off :d
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: when i open the disk it appears on the desktop....
<theadmin> nelsonsmoreira19: ...duh. But it doesn't mean it is on the desktop :/
<airtonix> geekphreak, i remember using another one not sure if thats the one though
<Grizmawe> Mikerhinos, quick google - try openDJMix - www.opendjmix.info
<geekphreak> airtonix: will check thanks
<theadmin> ARRGH. Whatever happened to transmission? It's acting slowly
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: so, how can i trace it?
<theadmin> Very slowly! "50 days remaining"... COME ON
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: find it?
<Xilent> any experience about hardware-raid and lucid server edition, which chipsets are supported
<Mikerhinos> thx all i'll check it with him this evening :)
<dennda> I installed both kdm and gdm. kdm is currently active; how can I switch back permanently to gdm?
<paul1> Mikerhinos:  for djing i've used 'Mixx' - got some nice beat matching to it
<geekphreak> debes: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<geekphreak> dennda: ^^
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: How can i now where it is mounted?
<geekphreak> dennda: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<choolloo> esto k esSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS?
<erUSUL> !es | choolloo
<ubottu> choolloo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theadmin> nelsonsmoreira19: ...uhm. Open the folder. Click on pencil like button in the filemanager. It will show the path.
<yeiks> I want to start twitting using docky theme of gnome-do, i need help
<mr_boo> does anyone know how i launch the plugin manager in firefox?
<erUSUL> Xilent: chipsets ? which cards do you mean ?
<Grizmawe> nelsonsmoreira19, or press Ctrl-l
<airtonix> mr_boo, tools > addons
<geekphreak> mr_boo: from command?
<silv3r_m00n> what's the command to find md5 hash from terminal
<Xilent> raid controler
<mr_boo> thanks
<yeiks> does anyone know how to start twitting from gnome-do
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: md5sum
<silv3r_m00n> when I do md5 file_name it says no command md5 found
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: found it /media/314e74ac-f1ef-472c-929f-77a3a1d53882
<erUSUL> Xilent: and if you are refering to motherboard intgrated fakeraid you are better off using linux software raid
<Pirate_Hunter> is there nay release of moblock for lucid?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<airtonix> silv3r_m00n, md5sum ?
<silv3r_m00n> ya md5sum works , but I remember that earlier I used md5 command always
<zemil_88> hello, how change the default file browser in ubuntu ? thank
<ispudum> @silv3r_moon : at work if you forgive it again you can try md5 + tabulation :)
<ispudum> *at worst
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: operation not permited :(
<yeiks> does anyone know how to start twitting from gnome-do
<jae> Twitting?  ;)
<geekphreak> yeiks: why not use something like pidgin or gwibber?
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: wait, didn't wrote sudo
<Grizmawe> silv3r_m00n, could always set an alias "alias md5=md5sum" - can then add it to your bash profile for future use
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: i'm really noob...:s
<yeiks> geekphreak how do i do that
<yeiks> ?
<jlaroche> anyone here running UNR 10.04?
<jlaroche> anyone here running UNR 10.04?
<jlaroche> Is it possible to change the "Files & Folders" menu in UNR 10.04? I want to add an icon for my Network
<FloodBot1> jlaroche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stpiere> hello guys , does anyone know any irc channel about photoshop ?
<HinHin> jlaroche, no i choose arch for my netbook
<geekphreak> yeiks: you can start application, add you twitter account setting/info , then twit away !!
<HinHin> it runs alot faster
<erUSUL> stpiere: /msg alis list *photoshop*
<silv3r_m00n> Grizmawe: I see , thanks
<stpiere> thanks
<yeiks> ok let me try it out
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: done. will try to reboot. Hope it works. Thank you
<yeiks> geekphreak which protocol should i use
<geekphreak> twitter?
<geekphreak> yeiks: press alt+f2 >> type gwibber >> add twitter account
<fechu59> Hola ¿este canal es en Español no?
<ispudum> @fechu 59 : it seems to be in english ;)
<geekphreak> !es | fechu59
<ubottu> fechu59: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> !es | fechu59
<yeiks> geekphreak i dont have gwibber installed but i use pidgin
<geekphreak> yeiks:  ok install pidgin extenstion/plugin support too ok :)
<tarzeau> grub-pc upgrade on amd64 fails for anyone? and goes interactive?
<fechu59> thaks
<erUSUL> tarzeau: gong interactive is ot the same as failing ...
<tarzeau> erUSUL: i said it's doing both!
<SuperboyX> hola
<fqh> I run command "hdparm -B 128 /dev/sda", but after a while, it restores to 254 automatically. Anyone meets this ?
<tarzeau> erUSUL: it's going interactive, AND it's failing
<SuperboyX> alguien sabe como va el proyecot emesene 2
<pepee> somebody knows how to set up pdnsd?
<tarzeau> erUSUL: and that on lucid lynx, the LTS STABLE!
<erUSUL> tarzeau: ok; sorry. how is failing ?
<tarzeau> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428883/
<yeiks> geekphreak thanks
<Dan_E> I had moved the min,max,close buttons to the right side and things were fine. Now they have disappeared. How can i get them back?
<geekphreak> yeiks: welcome sir
<tarzeau> does canonical not answer business inquiries?
<Vantrax> tarzeau they do, it can take some time depending on who you are, and who you are talking too. Where/who did you contact
<handjob_> Hi. I need to install uvesafb kernel module, how to do it?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: i asked for service support via a generic support email address a day or two ago
<erUSUL> tarzeau: the error is with linux-headers-generic-blahh
<nils_> Is there some documentation on how and where the ubuntu packages are built?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: a sysadmin at eth zurich
<stpiere> i want to set google chrome as default web browser , but it doesnt work from browser itself.is there any other way ?
<erUSUL> tarzeau: not with grub-pc ....
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<tarzeau> erUSUL: i saw i tried:  dpkg-reconfigure linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic
<tarzeau> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic is broken or not fully installed
<erUSUL> tarzeau: sudo dpkg --congigure linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic
<Vantrax> tarzeau: which address?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: it was some online form, not sure if it was in landscape
<handjob_> StrongOrder, Goodle for update-alternatives --configure browser or similar. Good luck.
<geekphreak> stpiere: hello
<handjob_> Hi. I need to install uvesafb kernel module, how to do it?
<stpiere> hello
<geekphreak> stpiere:  system>> prernces>> prfered application
<stpiere> thanks geekphreak
<erUSUL> tarzeau: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers-2.6.32-22-generic
<silv3r_m00n> me on on ubuntu 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04 using the alternate cd and I get this error >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg1
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix this
<geekphreak> stpiere:  no worries
<silv3r_m00n> does this mean I cannot upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<tarzeau> the update-initramfs hangs . it's soooo slow
<Vantrax> tarzeau: ahh thats something different, are you trying to actually set up a support arrangment ie enterprise support, or just help with a specific issue
<tarzeau> Vantrax: i want to find out what they cost, it was an inquire for an offer to fix a bunch of specific issues:
<dennda> I installed the kubuntu-desktop meta package. How can I remove all the packages that were installed this way? I want to get rid of the KDE desktop completely
<tarzeau> Vantrax: preseed netboot installer configuration (the partition part is PAINFUL)
<erUSUL> !puregnome | dennda
<ubottu> dennda: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<tarzeau> Vantrax: and customizing gdm for all our nis/nfs/ldap users
<tarzeau> Vantrax: and the gnome/kde menus
<nils_> silv3r_m00n: link seems broken?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: that's all
<Dan_E> this is the line in gconf-editor--menu:minimize,maximize,close
<eon> hello guys! does any1 know a way to make each viewport have it's own icons? instead of all sharing the same icons
<silv3r_m00n> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: still the same proble...
<silv3r_m00n> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<tarzeau> Vantrax: actually i don't care who it does. but if you find anyone who can do it!
<nelsonsmoreira19> *problem...
<tarzeau> i'd be glad for the contact
<Vantrax> tarzeau: id try hitting up http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<tarzeau> preferable in switzerland, or europe. germany,sweden,norway,denmark is fine too
<Vantrax> tarzeau: and if you didnt, also look at https://forms.canonical.com/sales/
<Vantrax> tarzeau: tell em exactly what you need help with
<nelsonsmoreira19> it starts with that blue screen, it shows that icons slowly apearing and then all black, the intro sound and just my cursor showing....
<tarzeau> Vantrax: yeah that latter form was it exactly!
<silv3r_m00n> nils_: any idea ?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: that's what i filled, with all details i had
<Vantrax> tarzeau: Canonical HQ is in London and they have a strong European presence
<tarzeau> Vantrax: i didn't notice much of it
<nelsonsmoreira19> theadmin: any other solution....?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: i am test-driving the 60days of landscape. and the queries i made, were answered. but no solutions
<nils_> silv3r_m00n: didn't know the alternate cd has a graphical installer. Did you try upgrading directly using upgrade-manager?
<toyman61> geekphreak, : The Thunderbird guy is back. Tried your solution, but it didn't work..  :-(
<knoptik> hey guys, is there a problem w/ mysql in lucid? the process wont respawn, it simply hangs
<handjob_> How do i list modules that are available but aren't loaded?
<tarzeau> Vantrax: then i explicitly asked for offer/service of our problems. nothing yet...
<silv3r_m00n> nils_: my internet connection is slow , can't update from internet
<toyman61> geekphreak, : Do I have to reinstall Thunderbird ?
<tarzeau> erUSUL: it fails.
<geekphreak> toyman61: nope 1 sec
<tarzeau> do i need 2.6.32-22 ? i'll just get rid of it - problem solved
<erUSUL> tarzeau: how ?
<casual> could anyone please tell me how to fsck my encrypted hdd?
<nils_> silv3r_m00n: oh that sucks, is it the kubuntu alternate cd specifically or the ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tarzeau: headers are not really needed except if you need to compile some module
<handjob_> Hi. I need to install uvesafb kernel module, how to do it?
<tarzeau> erUSUL: yes we need some modules to be compiled. but the new package doesn't seem to be ready yet, for those modules
<handjob_> How do i list modules that are available but aren't loaded?
<erUSUL> handjob_: already installed with the kernel package
<casual> could anyone please tell me how to fsck my hard disk?
<erUSUL> handjob_: /lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic/kernel/drivers/video/uvesafb.ko
<geekphreak> toyman61:  try this open thunderbir settings
<erUSUL> casual: from a livecd with gparted ?
<handjob_> erUSUL, Thank You.
<dennda> erUSUL: hm strange, the kde pointer theme is still the same
<dennda> or did lucid get a new mouse pointer?
<casual> erUSUL, yes I'm using that, but HOW do you do it?
<Dan_E> I had moved the min,max,close buttons to the right side and things were fine. Now they have disappeared. How can i get them back?
<erUSUL> casual: afaik you can force a fsck on next boot of the root partition. do «sudo touch /forcefsck» reboot
<Dan_E> this is the line in gconf-editor--menu:minimize,maximize,close
<toyman61> geekphreak, : You mean preferences ?  Or command-line ?
<casual> erUSUL, it's encrypted
<casual> erUSUL, its total disk encrypted
<erUSUL> casual: right click on the desired partition. choose fsck (or whatever they call it should be pretty obvious)
<nelsonsmoreira19> on chaging user, i choosed KDE, and the screen went black. Pushed the reset button and now it always start on KDE and get's black, only the cursor is showed. Is there a solution?
<geekphreak> toyman61:  prefrences>> under display click advaance , you should be able to select it there too afaik
<neddludd2> erUSUL: i have reinstalled 9.10. grub still broken. I unplugged my 4gB USB stick. Now it is working fine,no more grub error 17 :P goodnight all!
<pepee> somebody knows how to set up pdnsd?
<erUSUL> neddludd2: night
<nelsonsmoreira19> using ubuntu 10.04. On chaging user, i choosed KDE, and the screen went black. Pushed the reset button and now it always start on KDE and get's black, only the cursor is showed. Is there a solution?
<distress> greetings
<jae> Great, trying to lock my xfce desktop I managed to (apparently) wedge X ("Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" popped up on an otherwise empty screen... some X error, and mouse and keyboard are dead.  Ah... idea!)
<knoptik> noone having issues with mysqld?
<distress> no
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: is auto login enabled?
<geekphreak> knoptik: cannot login ?
<Vantrax> nelsonsmoreira19: you could try setting gnome as the default from the command line (Ctrl Alt F1
<nils_> nils_: to answer your earlier question, the site you were looking for is: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<knoptik> geekphreak: upstart is failing to start mysqld. just hangs.
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: well, probably...
<casual> erUSUL, how do you preform fsck from gparted?
<geekphreak> knoptik: couple of issues :d , did you run an update?
<nelsonsmoreira19> Vantrax: how i do that? I'm quite new on this...
<distress> and are u running unstable ?
<jae> The X error is "(EE) R128(0): No DFP detected"
<erUSUL> casual: already told you... right click on the partition you want to fsck. choose the right option there
<toyman61> geekphreak, : It's only possible to change the font used. Western (or 8859-10 for Nordic) does not change the language, I'm afraid.. :-(
<knoptik> geekphreak: dist-upgrade to lucid a few days ago, but i just restarted mysqld a few minutes ago. may have updated some packages in between
<casual> erUSUL, there is no such option
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: How do i disable auto login? i'm using a live cd on the same pc.
<jae> Any ideas?  (My smart idea was using chvt.  Worked.  Only that vt7 appears with only this message... *but* UM still runs (top tells me so))
<erUSUL> casual: is called Check
<nils_> knoptik: mysql can take some time to shut down, it logs errors to daemon.log by default there might some detail in there, are you using innodb?
<casual> erUSUL, that option is grayed out
<geekphreak> toyman61: nelsonsmoreira19 do you use gdm ?
<erUSUL> casual: is a ntfs partition ?
<knoptik> nils_: not a mysql issue. can run manually using sudo -u mysql mysqld. must be upstart related
<casual> erUSUL, crypt-luka
<casual> luks*
<erUSUL> casual: is the partition mounted ? you have to umount them before fscking
 * jae will, if running out of time for the upgrade (don't ask) just kill it and hope he can repair whatever may be broken...
<geekphreak> knoptik: so you    can connect to mysql?
<casual> erUSUL, it isnt mounted
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19:  are   you using gdm or kdm?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: sorry. I don't even know what that is...
<knoptik> geekphreak: yep, i just found out i can start it manually. so mysql works fine, but upstart fails to start/stop/do anything with mysql
<EgoDeus1> How long does it take to compile the kernel source?
<erUSUL> casual: then i dunno; should ask someone familiar with encrypted partitions... i do not use them
<erUSUL> EgoDeus1: depends on you machine and config
<EgoDeus1> like hours?
<ttyX> yes
<erUSUL> EgoDeus1: minutes unless it is an atom ;)
<choi> hi, i'm having colors on my laptop being washed out. many colors like red just appear. I think it has something to do with the video. anyone knows anything about this?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: can you open console?
<toyman61> geekphreak, : It worked using --UILocale nn-no. But how do I put that into my main menu ?
<ttyX> you need to get one of i7s or thubans if you want it done quickly
<nelsonsmoreira19> vantrax: is it complicated to change to gnome by default on the comand line? I'm very new on linux (well, pc in general)
<erUSUL> EgoDeus1: my amd x2 3800+ ( 2 GHz ) with "make -j5" 12-15 mins
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: yes
<abhijain> geekphreak: where is pdftk located ? installtion is completed
<geekphreak> toyman61:  there is locale file for it, should be in your thunderbird folder, you will have to edit setting there, let me get you the correct name, 1 sec
<erUSUL> EgoDeus1: with my config. maybe a distro config needs more time
<geekphreak> abhijain: should be under office
<Richard1234> I'm trying to get xmlstarlet working.  I installed it using apt-get.  When I run "xmlstarlet" from the term I get : "Usage: xml [<options>] <command> [<cmd-options>]".
<Richard1234> However when i run "xml" in the term I get "No command 'xml' found".  Anyone know whats going on?
<abhijain> geekphreak: no
<jrib> Richard1234: what if you run xmlstarlet with the arguments it suggests for xml?
<toyman61> geekphreak, : Thanx. I'll do that.  :-)
<erUSUL> Richard1234: use "xmlstarlet command options"
<Richard1234> Trying...
<abhijain> geekphreak: uunable to find it in application
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19:  is terminal open?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: for some strange reason i can't get it open. It keeps giving me an error....
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: press alt+f2 >> type konsole
<geekphreak> since you od have kde
<Richard1234> No it doesn't work.  In all the online help the commands are run with "xml".
<pecisk> hi people, is there somewhere Lucid Ubuntu installation guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386) in PDF?
<pecisk> I want to read it offline, and web version is not very printer friendly
<ttyX> pecisk, convert it to pdf
<ttyX> print to pdf
<pecisk> well
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: doesn't exist...
<Guest64335> hi! I just put a new hard drive in my comp, and am having some trouble with it. When i execute "sudo lshw -C disk" i can see it and it has been given a logical name and everything, but i cant browse it in nautilus. I think its formatted with FAT32/NTFS since there are windows files on it. Who can i view the files on it?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: ok type gdmsetup << after pressing alt+f2
<pecisk> ttyX: it wasn't for format sake, rather be printer friendly :)
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: doesn't exist....
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: huh?
<jrib> !who | Richard1234
<ubottu> Richard1234: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<distress> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT has landed
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: you just have kde? no ubuntu / gnome?
<jrib> Richard1234: what exactly happens when you try?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: i'm using live cd. The instaled ubuntu is not usable.
<erUSUL> Richard1234: it works here
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: did you mount the partitions?
<Richard1234> jrib: Just editing a pastebin
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: no
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: then how are   you editing it lol
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: sorry:-[
<abhijain> geekphreak: unable to find pdftk and also on right click dont have open option with pdftk
<shadowl> Hi guys. Do you know any program that search a text in all pdf of a folder?
<geekphreak> abhijain: oopen console/terminal type pdf , press tab , shold see it
<bullgard4> Synaptic: " Oregano: A tool for schematical capture of electronic circuits: Oregano is a GNOME application for schematic capture and printing of electronic circuits.  'printing of electronic circuits' means for Oregano to draw circuit diagrams or to draw printed circuit layouts on a substrate?
<lyndo690> hey does anyone know what happens to the screen grabs from compiz screen capture? Do they get saved as files somewheree?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: still says it doesn't exist
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: no worries mate, can you mount it?
<Shvonder> Why hasn't any IRC clients included in 10.04?
<choi> @shadowl, i used tracker before. it searches in directories you specify and searches the contents of files
<geekphreak> Shvonder: it is in empathy
<shadowl> nice
<koshari> Shvonder ephiphany is included and soes irc
<shadowl> i will check that,thx choi
<Guest64335> What is the best format to use when i'm going to use a 250gig disk for film/music-storage?
<choi> ok no problem
<Grizmawe> Shvonder, I assume because empathy can do IRC and they needed to reduce space to fit gwibber on the CD. xchat is only an apt-get away
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: by mount it you mean go to local and choose the disk where the ubuntu is instaled. It then apears on the desktop. Right?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: yes sir :d
<koshari> Grizmawe no gimp on the iso anymore :-(
<distress> Guest64335: ext3
<Richard1234> jrib: My output is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3Gq8QUzT commands I typed are highlighted.
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: done :)
<Guest64335> distress: kthx
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: >> click on place , should see partition listed there?
<Shvonder> geekphreak: no. You are wrong. In Empathy is everything but IRC. (I speak for 10.04 emapthy)
<ennui> bah I'm trying to run an .exe installer through wine but I get an error saying it is block... no way to force this?
<jrib> Richard1234: but you didn't do what we told you to do...
<geekphreak> Shvonder: aadd yahoo account, then try irc, prob. a bug :)
<erUSUL> !appdb | ennui
<ubottu> ennui: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Grizmawe> koshari, no... they seem to favour Fspot instead for the default. It is easier to use for a novice so can see why
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: it is done. In portuguese it is more like local.. sorry translation problem.. :s
<Richard1234> jrib: sorry please elaborate
<Sorinello> hello
<geekphreak> Shvonder: you have to add yahoo or other account first, some people had issues :d
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: open etc folder on then gdm
<jrib> Richard1234: if you read xmlstarlet's documentation, typical usage would be something like "xmlstarlet el xmlfile".  Their docs use the "xml" command, you just replace "xml" with "xmlstarlet"
<ennui> it's the install exe for Zmud, a MUD client. I know people have gotten it to run on linux through wine before...
<erUSUL> Richard1234: we told you to run this « xmlstarlet val some_fil.xml »
<Shvonder> geekphreak: pity. I wan't make yahoo account.
<Shvonder> it useless
<erUSUL> Richard1234: for example
<geekphreak> Shvonder: thats different :d
<silv3r_m00n> me on on ubuntu 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04 using the alternate cd and I get this error >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix it ?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: ok. Done
<Richard1234> erUSal & jrib: ok working on it.
<Shvonder> I thought that 10.04 would be more stable. Just because 9.10, it seems to me, had less bugs...
<abhijain> geekphreak: abhishek@abhishek-laptop:~$ pdf
<abhijain> pdf2dsc    pdffonts   pdfinfo    pdftk      pdftohtml  pdftops
<abhijain> pdf2ps     pdfimages  pdfopt     pdftoabw   pdftoppm   pdftotext
<jrib> abhijain: use pdftotext and grep
<Gryllida> does Ubuntu 10.04 come with Firefox 3.6 or 3.5?
<geekphreak> abhijain:  i see pdtk
<Oer> silv3r_m00n, updating ubuntu use the ubuntu iso, not the alternate iso.
<Shvonder> 3.6
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19:  see custom.conf file in gdm folder?
<jrib> abhijain: I'm assuming you asked how to search pdf files, maybe that was someone else
<silv3r_m00n> Oer: but to upgrade ubuntu , the alternate cd is needed I think
<pune> watch out for 10.04
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: yes
<Guest64335> It says that my second disk a "master boot record" aswell as the disk that is my boot-disk. How do i make it slave?
<jrib> shadowl: use pdftotext and grep
<Richard1234> erUSAL & jrib: thanks guys, real brain-freeze.  Got it going.
<pune> ive updated to it a couple hours ago and ive yet to be able to get into my pc
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: right click it, choose open with gedit
<abhijain> jrib: i installed pdftk and unable to locate it
<casual> can anyone explain why wireless doesnt work on 10.04 live cd?
<lassegul> casual: probably need your HW info for that
<Guest70422> same my question
<casual> hw?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: change >> AutomaticloginEnable = falase
<Iowahc> any good tutorial on how to setup a irc-server with services?
<Oer> silv3r_m00n, why the alternate cd ? dit you install ubuntu by alternate cd ?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: sorry, gedit closed unexpectedly!!!
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: damn
<abhijain> geekphreak: not getting now i use pdftk and tab
<lassegul> casual: hardware. lshw and lspci probably gives what you are after, but this problem is better to post in the forums
<nemanja> does enibody know how to place my computer icon on desktop on lubuntu 10.04
<nemanja> ?
<lassegul> casual: or just find out what your network card is called and google "yournetworkcard ubuntu"
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: try again or open terminal we will do it that way
<casual> lassegul, it recognizes my card and identifies a network
<stib> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lassegul> nemanja: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-display-home-computer-trash-icons-on-the-desktop-ubuntu/
<koshari> nemanja whats "my computer" icon do?
<casual> lassegul, it asks me to enter my password, then it tries to connect then asks me for the password again after failing
<jrib> abhijain: sorry, I thought you were someone else
<stib> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak:console is not opening too :'(
<lassegul> casual: ok, then it seems it doesnt like your network configuration. still you should google it, your network card, your ubuntu version and what kind of security youve got on your network
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: huh ?
<Grizmawe> casual, Sounds like issues with the encryption scheme. Are you using WEP, WPA, WPA2...?
<casual> Grizmawe, wpa2
<Grizmawe> you should be able to log into your router and find the Hex value of your passphrase, try that.....
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: will try to reboot. be right back.
<nemanja> its, lubuntu not ubuntu
<nemanja> and, im getting error
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19:     do you have irssi?
<snakekgb22> help please.my mail,chat icon dissapeared from taskbar next to date/time.how to put it back?
<nemanja> not such file in directory
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: what is that
<nemanja> so i cant place icon on my desktop
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: irssi client for cli
<lassegul> snakekgb22: right click on the panel and select 'add to panel'. select the widget from there, or just drag it over to the panel
<Miscni> anybody know, if there are some drivers for Logitech G13 ?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak: what is cli?
<geekphreak> command line nelsonsmoreira19
<geekphreak> jrib:  or erUSUL  any way of bypassing autologin >
<Grizmawe> nelsonsmoreira19, select terminal from the accessories menu
<geekphreak> jrib: like in old windows, you could press shift
<nelsonsmoreira19> it doesn't open....geekphreak
<nelsonsmoreira19> i will reboot.
<dr3mro> is there a way in ubuntu to keep with the latest versions of software for example i like the changes in the ui in ubuntu maverick .. is there a way to get that in lucid lts without upgrade and loss the LTS ???? I mean the global menu with dbus support and the indicator applet changes ???
<KucukMubasir> hi, I have tried to log in my longly unused ubuntu account-500 days- and it seems I have lost its password. is there anyway I may log in, or shall I just format the hdd?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: ok sir
<KucukMubasir> i fund it
<KucukMubasir> found the way
<RookieStar> hi
<IdleOne> !maverick | dr3mro
<ubottu> dr3mro: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy
<IdleOne> hello geekphreak
<dr3mro> just use the recovery mode and drop into a shell then use the command `passwd `
<RookieStar> i removed a thing from the pannel, how can i get it back there? the thing is like this: when i close(not quit) skype, there will be a icon of skype on there. thanx
<dr3mro> KucukMubasir, just use the recovery mode and drop into a shell then use the command `passwd
<RookieStar> hi, geekphreak, i thot u always on #windows
<Wasabeh> I thought 10.10 was supposed to be Masturbating Monkey :(
<JenniferB> I can't get turtoise svn to work with wine on ubuntu
<geekphreak> RookieStar: i use both
<RookieStar> thanx for the help there, btw. geekphreak
<jason_> i recently installed 10.04 and i'm having some errors, i can't get into synaptic package manager
<lassegul> RookieStar: right click on the panel, select 'add to panel'. drag over notification area
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Wasabeh
<ubottu> Wasabeh: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<geekphreak> RookieStar: no worries
<geekphreak> Wasabeh: can you watch language please
<Wasabeh> lol..
<RookieStar> <lassegul>, thanx, i try now
<Wasabeh> Whine some more please.
<Andy80> I'm trying to convert my Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop to NBR. I did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook" and it installed all the packages, but how do I switch to the NBR interface? Thanks
<lassegul> Andy80: you just gotta find out what the components are named and add it to startup applications. i think its netbook-launcher and maximus
<jason_> so no one can assist me with my problem?
<Andy80> lassegul: isn't available a simple tool that allow me to easily switch between the two interfaces?
<lassegul> jason_: it helps to tell what errors you are getting ;)
<RookieStar> thanx, lassegul, i made it!
<wesguin> andy see if the option is available on your login screen after you click on the user button
<lassegul> Andy80: probably, but i dont know
<lassegul> RookieStar: great :D
<RookieStar> thanx, guys,
<koshari> Andy80 isuspect you may need to nominate a session
<RookieStar> love ya
<jason_> oh, nevermind, it seems to have been solved
<lassegul> jason_: \o/ automatic solving ftw
<scott__> hi i would like to install elements to mt compiz but every time i try it tells me that i do not have permission even when i 'm in su mode
<AmberJain> Where are crypto libraries (in OpenSSL) installed on ubuntu 10.04?
<jason_> lol nod, what is the sudo command to uninstal something? i attempted to get the restricted package, but it was telling me it couldn't cause something from it was already installed... i realized it's java, and i wanna remove java to install the restricted package
<lassegul> jason_: sudo apt-get remove    but that seems wierd
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: :)
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> back again
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: well do the drill, mount it :)
<jason_> i'll try it again
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> everything-s running correctly now >(
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19:  you on live cd or desktop?
<scott__>  hi i would like to install elements to mt compiz but every time i try it tells me that i do not have permission even when i 'm in su mode
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> live cd
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: ok great , mount it please the root i mean :)
<DonScott> my cd/dvd and cd/dvd rw dont seem to be recognized.
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> disk mounted. etc/gdm. Opened the custom.conf file in gedit.
<scott__>  hi i would like to install elements to my compiz but every time i try it tells me that i do not have permission even when i 'm in su mode
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19:  change AutloginEnable=false
<michael__> exit
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: it is prob. set as true there, change it to false
<maccam94> is the new broadcast feature in the Me menu supposed to issue notify-osd notifications when I get replies on facebook wall posts?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> change AutomaticLoginEnable=true to AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: yes
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> and now, save it_
<geekphreak> yes nelsonsmoreira19
<TopKatz> anyone using the new server cloud features?  What exactly can you do with it?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: now when you reboot, it will ask for name/password make sure you choose gnome as session type
<AmberJain> Anyone?  Where are crypto libraries (in OpenSSL) installed on ubuntu 10.04?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> i don-t have save option. Justa save as...
<hateball> Is Ekiga still the prefered SIP client in 10.04? It's not installed default, so I'm assuming something better is?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> ?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: choose save as
<theadmin> hateball: Empathy can connect to SIP... pidgin too btw
<Grizmawe> TopKatz, probably best to ask in the #ubuntu-server channel. Will have more luck.
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> saved it with the same name, but it said i do not have the permission...
<DonScott> anyone else having trouble with cd/dvd drives ?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: though so ,
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: open console
<geekphreak> close gedit, withosaving changes
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> terminal, right?
<Div_By_Zero> where can i to install any software in ubuntu? I want know where is the fold more correct?
<Div_By_Zero> where can i to install any software in ubuntu? I want know where is the fold more correct.
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: yes  sir
<hateball> theadmin: alright, cheers
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> done
<geekphreak> Div_By_Zero: hold after you ask a question please
<theadmin> Div_By_Zero: Ubuntu Software Center.
<theadmin> Div_By_Zero: That is good for newbies.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Div_By_Zero
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> it is opened
<ubottu> Div_By_Zero: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: type sudo nano /media/place_mounted/etc/gdm/custom.conf
<lassegul> Div_By_Zero: there isnt ONE folder, but theres usually a symlink to the exceutable in the /usr/bin directory
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: replace place-mounted, with place where you mounted the system /
<_romeo_> is there some command in ubuntu by which we can know how much time it takes in restarting
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: hi buddy :)
<Dr_Willis> _romeo_:  theres a boot up monitor/graph tool. that can show  the boot times. Never noticed any for 'rebooting' times..
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  Moo!
<geekphreak> _romeo_: use a stop watch :d
<_romeo_> its urgent guys
<_romeo_> please help me
<Div_By_Zero> thanks
<Dr_Willis> _romeo_:  i could of rebooted and timed it by hand in the time its taken you to basically ask how to time it..
<Error403> _romeo_ whats wrong with old fashioned stop watch?
<Error403> Dr_Willis i agree
<Dr_Willis> My BIOS post  takes longer on some of my machines then the actual booting. :)
<genjin> a colleague is trying out the new release of Ubuntu on VMWare.  Keyboard is not working at all, mouse is fine.
<_romeo_> ok stop watch is good but is there any command for this
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> done
<Guest37832> could anyone give me some suggestions about learning LKM? I'm a freshfish
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: edited changes?
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: press ctrl+x to exit and save?
<jason_> is there a proxy server for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> _romeo_: you want something that starts timing when you initiate the restart and stops when the system is done booting back up?
<theadmin> Can anyone explain the real difference between -k and -K options on sudo?
<Dr_Willis> !info bootchart | _romeo_
<ubottu> _romeo_: bootchart (source: bootchart): boot sequence auditing. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90.2-7 (lucid), package size 12 kB, installed size 124 kB
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> yes, it worked!
<Dr_Willis>  The -K (sure kill) option is like -k except that it removes the user's timestamp entirely
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: is that in any way dangerous?
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> can i now try if it works?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i dont see why. from the man page.. it seems both just sort of reset the SUDO timeout
<geekphreak> nelsonsmoreira19: when you reboot, choose gnome as session ok, good luck
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah :D
<nelsonsmoreira19> geekphreak> ok. Thank you very much
<scott__> hi i would like to install elements to my compiz but every time i try it tells me that i do not have permission even when i 'm in su mode
<deletet> how to see if i  have lvm on my machine?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: -k one seems not to affect, say, gksu however.
<theadmin> So i'm wondering what the.
<scott__> has anyone installed elements to there machine
<geekphreak> scott__: sorry not me
<iroquois> how do i get network manager to recognize that i am connected to the internet with my dial-up connection?Evolution won't send my emails cuz it says i'm not connected when in fact i am.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. every time i boot my Nvidia box - it says its in low gfx mode.. if i restart the gdm service.. it restarts X and nvidia then works fine.
<Dr_Willis> almost like its not loading the nvidia kernel fast enough on the first boot/start of X.
<fqh> Anyone ever use hdparm -B? Why do I set sda to 128 with "sudo hdaprm -B 128 /dev/sda" successfully, but after a while, it restores to 254 automatically?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Maybe there is a way to postpone the start of X until nvidia is fully loaded?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yea. OR its 'console-log
<Tesssa> downloaded 10.4 started to install got as far as 3of7 clicked forward jumed to 4of8 the partition manager was a blank white square.so reinstalled 9.4 the partition manger worked perfect in that i upgraded to 10.4lts so if it partition manager worked ok in 9.4 why not in 10.4
<scott__> when i'm in super user why would i get a    9
<nelson8874> geekphreak: YES, the pc is back to live! :)
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yea. OR its 'console-log' changeing to a VT as X is starting causing an issue.. disabling that now.
<Dr_Willis> !info console-log
<ubottu> console-log (source: console-log): Puts a logfile pager on virtual consoles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-16 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Dr_Willis> Console-log is a neat little tool. :)  i got log files on the F8 and F9 consoles with it.
<geekphreak> nelson8874: great live as in working ok or live cd
<indus> iroquois, so evolution gives you which message exactly
<Oer> Dr_Willis, i noticed this also, GDM has no time to start, work around could be this > http://www.mikesplanet.net/2010/05/10-04-workarounds/ with the part ' GdmXserverTimeout=60 "
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  Hmm.. trying that also
<nelson8874> geephreak: it is working ok. :)
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  ive been having this issue all through beta
<geekphreak> nelson8874: good job :)
<iroquois> it says i have no network connection and puts my email unsent in the outbox indus
<Oer> Dr_Willis, let us know if this helps.
<scott__> when i'm in super user why would i get a  message tilling me you do not have permission
<nelson8874> geekphreak: still some problems... it is slow on starting. Mean, the music starts, but the desktop just appears very time after the intro sound...
<indus> iroquois, run the evolution wizard again and select dial up in internet preferences
<indus> might help iroquois
<Oer> Dr_Willis, or confirm @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/532436
<iroquois> i'd like to know ok ty indus
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  i only see the issue on this nvidia box. not the other one. :)
<stanman246> hi need some help recovering a raid 5 4disc array.... coming from a died Buffalo Nas
<Dr_Willis> rebooting.. brb
<Oer> Dr_Willis, same Nvidia driver ?
<geekphreak> nelson8874:  could be other reason as well, system config and all :d
<iroquois> i'd like to know though why my dialup connection doesn't show up in network manager
<nelson8874> geekphreak: i get an exclamation mark on top right. Some problem with the gnome... I shoudn't have done that updates :s
<stanman246> i've put the hdd's in a box (4x sata) and booted into ubu 9.04 livecd, can see sda,sdb,sdc and sdd, how do i access the data?
<indus> iroquois, you need to manually set it there, it checks for broadband only these days
<iroquois> ok indus
<indus> iroquois, i think
<indus> iroquois, can you browse ?
<nelson8874> geekphreak: is it possible to return to the old version of gnome?
<theadmin> Networkmanager never handled dial-up :/ nor it ever will, I suppose.
<geekphreak> nelson8874: updates are good :) ( well most of the time, hehe )
<ramunasM> stanman246: mount the partitions
<hmw> i switched my CRT monitor to a newer one, while Karmic was up, everything OK. After reboot, i can't get anything higher than 800x600. I tried this xorg.conf, but it crashes on me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428916/ ... i have a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02). What now?
<stanman246> all 4?
<pepee> somebody knows how to set up pdnsd?
<stanman246> ramunasM: all 4
<Dr_Willis> Well the gdm time delay seems to have helped.. but this problem would happen, then stop.. then happen all during beta. i will wait and see if its finally gond.
<iroquois> what category of connection would dialup have to go under?
<geekphreak> nelson8874: you cannot undo, if thats what you are asking
<choi> #server
<ramunasM> stanman246: sure
<iroquois> ok ty theadmin
<IdleOne> iroquois: in the "must upgrade" catagory
<theadmin> IdleOne: lol
<geekphreak> IdleOne: man   you are funny
<fbxxkl> anyone know a good program for backup encrypted dvd's I tried k3b but I am not having any success, anyone have other suggestions
<theadmin> Anyone know if that "DSL" thing in NM is PPPOE, by the way?
<ManDay> My first encounter with Lucid was a tragic one: After upgrading I get a grub fatal "missing symbol" on boot. Sounds familar to anyone?
<nelson8874> Geekphreak: OK. Anyway, thank you very much for helping me.
<geekphreak> theadmin: yup will work for pppoe
<geekphreak> nelson8874: welcome
<Oer> Dr_Willis, 2 x nvidia, same driver ?
<nelson8874> geekphreak: will try to fix that another day.
<theadmin> geekphreak: Thanks.
<geekphreak> nelson8874: are you on lucid?
<iroquois> stuck with this low tech,one step away from smoke signals technology unfortunatly idleone
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  2 diffrent nvidia cards in the machines.. ones using the older driver.
<Dr_Willis> well bbl. gotta run
<geekphreak> iroquois: smoke signal , wonder how  you send email hmmm scarey
<iroquois> i wonder what % of ubuntu users in north america are on dialup
<Oer> iroquois, less than 1% ?
<iroquois> i use mirrors along with the smoke geekphreak lol
<geekphreak> iroquois: lol
<iroquois> ok ty oer
<Jiong> hi, everyone, my computer cann't read USB device.
<theadmin> I doubt anyone uses dial-up anymore at all. That's not internet. That's a nightmare. Nightmare, i tell ya.
<Jiong> why?
<Tesssa> downloaded 10.4 started to install got as far as 3of7 clicked forward jumed to 4of8 the partition manager was a blank white square.so reinstalled 9.4 the partition manger worked perfect in that i upgraded to 10.4lts so if it partition manager worked ok in 9.4 why not in 10.4
<jiohdi> thedamin, dial up is now called DSL
<Tesssa> anyone help
<theadmin> jiohdi: oh really. DSL is given to you over the Ethernet. Dial-up goes over the phone line.
<mdklsamdlksa> hello
<geekphreak> Tesssa:  ask , if someone can they will help
<zvacet> Tesssa:  Is md5sum correct
<jiohdi> theadmin, DSL is what the phone companys that do not have FIOS are selling
<theadmin> geekphreak: he/she/it has asked
<mdklsamdlksa> hi geekphreak
<Jiong> the mouse is also connected by USB port, it can run, but the usb device, cann't
<geekphreak> theadmin:  see it now
<theadmin> jiohdi: My connection goes over VPN :D Crazy.
<geekphreak> mdklsamdlksa: hello sir
<mdklsamdlksa> amatør
<iroquois> i know,theadmin,took me a year just to get it to work,still not positive how i did it.pppconfig didn't work.finally connected using gnome ppp
<Error403> theadmin jiohdi it really doesnt matter does it? DSL, Dial UP, VPN, they all work over the TCP/IP protocal and thats really all that matters! ;)
<theadmin> Error403: ...well, duh.
<mdklsamdlksa> exit
<jiohdi> Error403: bandwidth matters
<zvacet> Tesssa:  othr solution is to instal karmic and then upgrade with alternate CD
<Tesssa> well not knowing what md5sum is i wouldnt know avacet
<Error403> jiohdi depends on what your doing. Bandwidth wasnt an option 10 years back! we still managed!
<theadmin> Error403: Speed matters. Life is movement. The more speed, the faster the movement, the better the life.
<mdklsamdlksa> how do i exit this linux termanal irc client
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ManDay> My first encounter with Lucid was a tragic one: After upgrading I get a grub fatal "missing symbol" on boot. Sounds familar to anyone?
<jiohdi> Error403: I started with a 300 baud modem so I know :)
<mdklsamdlksa> how do i exit this linux termanal irc client ?
<theadmin> mdklsamdlksa: Try "/quit" or "/exit" (without quotes)
<geekphreak> mdklsamdlksa:  type /quit
<jayp1> Why does rythymbox play last.fm but amarok says I need to pay?
<zvacet> Tesssa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Error403> theadmin you know the slowest animals in the world live longer! Us humans need to slow down and take note of this ;)
<Tesssa> i had to reinstall 9.4 and that worked perferct then upgraded  zvacet
<mdklsamdlksa> how do i exit this linux termanal irc client ?
<Mardoxx> I installed libboost-dev-all, the boost libraries are present in /usr/includes/ but trying to compile the example
<Mardoxx> http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_42_0/libs/spirit/example/qi/num_list1.cpp
<Mardoxx> it fails
<distress> type /quit
<Guest82259> hi
<jrib> Mardoxx: pastebin your command and the full output
<Mardoxx> ex1.cpp: In function ‘bool client::parse_numbers(Iterator, Iterator)’:
<Mardoxx> ex1.cpp:36: error: ‘client::qi::double_’ has not been declared
<Mardoxx> ex1.cpp:43: error: ‘double_’ was not declared in this scope
<Mardoxx> oh ok
<iroquois> <<goes off to try to get evolution to recognize that he is connected to the internet
<theadmin> Error403: I'd preffer short and awesome over long and boring. That depends on how you think though.
<zvacet> Tesssa:  you can not skip releases if you want lucid then jaunty>karmic>lucid
<Guest82259> lol
<theadmin> Error403: I hate having to download a 6 gig torrent for the entire week, i sezzit. Need to upgrade as well.
<Error403> theadmin i hear you! Just playing devils advocate!
<fbxxkl> If a program says back tool for KDE does that mean if I am using gnome I cant use it?
<iroquois> sending smoke signals is very hard on my blankets
<fbxxkl> backup*
<bazhang> theadmin, Error403 please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<theadmin> fbxxkl: It will just pull up some KDE libraries.
<hmw> i switched my CRT monitor to a newer one, while Karmic was up, everything OK. After reboot, i can't get anything higher than 800x600. I tried this xorg.conf, but it crashes on me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/428916/ ... i have a Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02). What now?
<IdleOne> fbxxkl: no it does not mean that
<Mardoxx> jrib: http://codepad.org/FYMOeVJq
<Error403> bazhang sorry
<theadmin> bazhang: I'm finished :D Sorry. Error403, if you wish to continue, pm
<Tesssa> i can if i download 14.4lts onto a live cd zvacet
<fbxxkl> awesome thanks theadmin, idleone
<Lok> Hi all, maybe someone can help me here ... I need to downgrade the libsdl1.2.14 to libsdl 1.2.13
<Lok> but I do not know how to do it
<Tesssa> but the partition manager is missing that way zvacet
<Lok> since synaptic tells me, if I unistall the libsdl1.2.14 first, it will also uninstall the gnome-desktop, which is not really what I want
<g3t1> Anyone knows a widget that I can have on my desktop that shows me cpu, ram, weather, calender.....alot of things?
<zvacet> Tesssa:  do you have 10.4 iso somewhere
<distress> X -configure will generate a new xorg.conf file copy-paste the monitor section
<bastid_raZor> g3t1: conky
<casual> g3t1, i think conky could do that. but it takes a lot of configuration
<Lok> g3t1, did you try the gdesklets?
<Lok> not sure if they use it
<zvacet> Tesssa:  I know what your problem is I just try to find way to solve it
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: afternoon
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: good morning
<Tesssa> i have it on a live cd but it wont install zvacet
<geekphreak> :)
<jrib> Mardoxx: I imagine you want to read the beginning of the documentation where it tells you how to invoke g++
<Mardoxx> jrib: from #boost...... [13:02:17] <olx69> Mardoxx:copy 1:1 compiles on my box
<zvacet> Tesssa:  download 10.4 alternate cd
<jrib> Mardoxx: ask him what command he ran to compile it...
<zvacet> Tesssa:  and check md5sum
<IdleOne> 10.04
<theadmin> Anyone know how to revert transmission back to normal behaviour? That is - left click = main window, right click = menu, not left click = menu, right click = nothingz
<IdleOne> that zero is not just decoration
<Tesssa> ah if that means command line not for me
<g3t1> Lok: No i havent ill check in to that, ty. Same to "bastid_raZor and "casual".
<Mardoxx> jrib: I think it's a version mismatch, the example is from 1.42, the ubuntu version is 1.40
<Mardoxx> [13:19:19] <kalven> Mardoxx: what I mean is, if you take an example from 1.42, it might not work in 1.40?
<distress> Tesssa: right click desktop - open terminal here
<geekphreak> theadmin: tried resetting folder trick?
<theadmin> geekphreak: what.
<Ujjwol> Guys, how do I disable Shift + Delete in Nautilus ?
<distress> Tesssa: and you do know how to type so
<zvacet> Tesssa:  It is not command line just not eye candy
<Avasz> how do i check which version of app am i using?
<Error403> look in the config file?
<geekphreak> theadmin: is anything being downloaded atm?
<distress> Tesssa: right click desktop - open terminal here - type app name -v or appname -V
<IdleOne> Avasz: apt-cache policy package_name
<theadmin> geekphreak: Yes.
<distress> oops
<Ujjwol> Avasz: app --version
<distress> right click desktop - open terminal here - type app name -v or appname -V Avasz
<geekphreak> theadmin: ok then will wait, let me try to find another way :d
<theadmin> distress: "Open terminal here" is NOT A PART OF DEFAULT INSTALL.
<distress> theadmin: right
<jrib> Mardoxx: yeah, you're right, it compiles fine here as well with no options given to g++
<distress> theadmin: xfce is so much _faster_ compared to KDE or Gnome ...
<jiohdi> distress lxde is faster still :)
<jae> My keyboard layout is being reset on every boot.  Why the <expletive deleted>?
<Mardoxx> jrib: howcome my package mamager says the latest version is 1.40? how can I make it install the latest?
<theadmin> distress: XFCE is also uglier (sorry), but I do like it.
<distress> jiohdi: tnks
<jrib> Mardoxx: I'm not using ubuntu atm
<jae> <-- german with no dead keys, but it gets reset to just german *with* dead keys
<casual> jiohdi, what's lxde? is that faster than flux?
<Mardoxx> jrib: ahh ok
<zvacet> Tesssa: you can see how alternate cd install look like at http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p2.html
<jiohdi> casual flux is barebones so no... but lxde is fastest in the catagory of gnome kde xfce
<serard> hi aoll
<geekphreak> Mardoxx: system>>administration>>synaptic >> choose package, right click mark for upgrade
<serard> *all
<Tesssa> did that nothing happened zvacet
<Mardoxx> geekphreak: it doesn't say there is an upgrade :(
<jiohdi> casual, lxde is really easy to use and really fast
<Mardoxx> even thought I know there is, it was released Feb 2nd
<zvacet> Tesssa:  what did you do I'm not following
<serard> I have executed a `usermod -a -G www-data serard` to be able to modify my /var/www directory; but I still can't. What's wrong ? Thank you :)
<ManDay> My first encounter with Lucid was a tragic one: After upgrading I get a grub fatal "missing symbol" on boot. Sounds familar to anyone?
<geekphreak> seanw:check folder permissons?
<distress> lxde - the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<Mardoxx> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/libboost-dev lame...
<rjonesy> what do I need to install so that I can configure the special desktop effects (ie: set up the cube desktop interface)
<Lok> Anyone can tell me how to downgrade the libsdl1.2.14 to libsdl 1.2.13
<serard> geekphreak : the folder permission is as follow: drwxr-xr-x 11 www-data 4096 2010-05-06 14:04
<serard> ahah ok :)
<kubanc> is there any possibility that you could see at what time the specific message was executed in dmesg command
<silvernode> So in 10.04, how do I set up a root user anymore? It is no longer located in the traditional GUI (Users and Groups).
<jrib> !root | silvernode
<ubottu> silvernode: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<fbxxkl> how do you use a .sh file?
<jrib> silvernode: is your question "how do I create a new user with the ability to sudo?"
<jrib> fbxxkl: why do you want to?
<Tesssa> well time to go  bye for now
<distress> fbxxkl: chmod +x filename.sh
<fbxxkl> im trying to use a install.sh file for a program and I have seen it on more than one occasion
<datacrusher> any news about the nm-applet bug on 10.04?
<jrib> fbxxkl: what program?
<distress> fbxxkl: /bin/sh filename.sh
<Grizmawe> fbxxkl, you first need to make it executable "chmod +x <file>" - you can then run it with ./<file>. Alternatively just run "sh <file>"
<fbxxkl> thanks everyone
<distress> fbxxkl: dont install java
<zvacet> Tesssa: sorry if I wasn't much of help
<fbxxkl> im not
<fbxxkl> although why shouldn't I?
<distress> fbxxkl: just kidding
<silvernode> jrib, There used to be a default root account located in Users and Groups. By changing the password you used to be able to access it. There are some instances where sudo does not understand how to pass a command. For this I wish to have root available. I could make another user with admin rights but I find it highly unlikely that root doesn't already exist.
<jrib> fbxxkl: running random .sh files is a great way to break your system
<jrib> silvernode: root exists.  But you don't need it.  Just use sudo
<fbxxkl> its for xdvdshrink
<distress> silvernode: add user to the sudo group ?
<fbxxkl> I am trying to back up a 200$ educational DVD on research that I will be traveling around with and I have yet to find a solution that will back up encrypted DVD's
<progrock`> I jsut did a fresh install of 10.04 x64 on my comp, and have a wired connection to my router... for some reason all web pages take like 30 seconds before they connect (atleast in firefox)... anyone know what might be causing this?
<JohnFlux> fbxxkl: cat /dev/dvd > blah    :-D
<Mardoxx> fbxxkl: use windows
<fbxxkl> I don't have a windows computer
<progrock`> if I boot windows, theres no delay on the web.. so I figure its ubuntu/firefox
<jrib> !info xdvdshrink | fbxxkl
<ubottu> fbxxkl: Package xdvdshrink does not exist in lucid
<jrib> pfft
<distress> fbxxkl: ^5
<JohnFlux> fbxxkl: just download it off of a torrent website :-D
<JohnFlux> fbxxkl: since you already own anyway..
<fbxxkl> im using karmic kuala
<fbxxkl> no lucid
<mr_boo> is there a lame way to reinstall flash?
<fbxxkl> right? 9.10?
<fbxxkl> is karmic?
<silvernode> Jrib, I have come across some programs in the past that sudo will not recognize. I am not at all a beginner at Linux. All I wish is the answer to my question. Sudo is not what I want. Is there a way to change th password for the already existing root account? or will I have to make a user with admin rights?
<jrib> fbxxkl: yes
<distress> silvernode: type passwd
<zvacet> mr_boo:  ffrom synaptic
<om26er> fbxxkl, btw that would be spelled koala ;)
<fbxxkl> JohnFlux, what is that command
<hightlazard> is there a way to hide/disable the mouse cursor sans using unclutter?
<fbxxkl> om26er, spelling is not my strong suit
<mr_boo> is there a quick and dirty way to reinstall macromedia flash?
<aboSamoor> I can not delete the files on my usb drive, any suggestions ?
<fbxxkl> JohnFlux, what is that command you put in?
<hightlazard> mr_boo, sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<mr_boo> zvacet, didn't work
<distress> mr_boo: you better use your package manager to install
<Stormcr0w> Hi all. Does anyone know how to access the Grub console and start Ubuntu verbose from there?
<jrib> silvernode: why would making a user with admin rights help you?  Anyway, I am telling you that for whatever reason you *think* you need a root account, you do not.  If you want to actually learn as to why this is, you can tell me your reasons, and I'll try to tell you how you would do it with sudo.  If you want to ignore me and think I don't know what I am talking about, yet still want help from me, well...
<jrib>  set a password for the root account with passwd
<zvacet> mr_boo:  sudp apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<zvacet> *sudo
<geekphreak> time to go , cya folks
<distress> mr_boo: yet know flash is a security risk
<mr_boo> distress, wanna make it work so i can see youtube videos
<nibbier> silvernode: sudo -i
<Lok> does rhythmbox use pulseaudio?
<distress> mr_boo: a decent webbrowser lets you switch flash on/off
<progrock`> I dont get ti.. I can ping google in 9 ms.. but it takes 30+ seconds to load any website.. any
<mr_boo> i just can't get flash to work
<hightlazard> progrock`, you can try to disable ipv6, if you have no need for it
<distress> mr_boo: add a link to your [flash].so in the appropriate directory so your browser can find it
<toyman61> Lucid - Thunderbird 3: I have used the extension ImportExportTool to save all profile files. Now I have reinstalled. How do I get the profile info back ?
<progrock`> hightlazard: already disabled
<distress> mr_boo: butyour install manager should do this automatically anyway
<ricky_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<M1TE5H> Any body tell me how to use Empathy IM
<mattcen> Hi all... is there a central location that says "if you want this perl module, 'aptitude install <thisPackage>'?
<cortex> Which PPA should I run to get pulseaudio support for wine in lucid?
<distress> mr_boo: the most common dir is the plugin dir in ~/.mozilla/
<hightlazard> mattcen, not that I know of, but it usually isn't hard to do an aptitude search <foo>
<stevecam> how do i stop mounted media from automatically showing on the desktop
<jrib> !icons | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<progrock`> took 110 seconds to send google 23 packets.. but the time on each packets i sonly between 9-11ms and a ttl=55
<distress> progrock`: your browser maybe opera ?
<stevecam> jrib, thank you
<distress> progrock`: your browser maybe arora even ?
<silvernode> jrib, passwd only changes the password for the current user.
<distress> opera works fine qua speed over other browsers
<silvernode> sudo -i does the same
<progrock`> I'll try another one otehr than firefox.. but I dont realyl udnerstand why firefox out of the box would be acting this way
<mattcen> hightlazard: hmm... OK then. Thanks. I'm looking for the CSS::DOM module, but I don't even know if it's part of a package. If it is, I'd rather use that than CPAN...
<stevecam> jrib, gconf-editor looks remarkably like regedit
<distress> progrock`: another issue maybe your nameservers
<mr_boo> where do i put the file libflashplayer.so?
<jrib> silvernode: read the man page.
<jrib> stevecam: yes, but gconf is more than that :)
<distress> mr_boo: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<progrock`> ahh.. my primary DNS is local.. definitely wrong... good call
<mr_boo> distress, thanks
<distress> mr_boo: just alink will do
<silvernode> Sudo is great but I just wanted root.
<DrDuck> Would this be the correct place to come for ubuntu technical issues?
<jrib> silvernode: that's fine, but you should know how to use passwd...
<rsk> DrDuck or social
<stevecam> jrib, im sure it is
<distress> mr_boo: go to the directory and type ln -s /plu/gi/n.so ./
<durre> I need help with lucid lynx and mysql. I run "sudo stop mysql"... I type in the root password, then the terminal just hangs. nothing happens and mysql is still running. this is a clean install of ubuntu and mysql
<theadmin> Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
<theadmin>            (to execute a class)
<theadmin>    or  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
<theadmin>            (to execute a jar file)
<FloodBot1> theadmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silvernode> jrib, I assume there is a detailed man page for passwd explaining how to access and change the root password from another user account.
<rethus> what the fastest way to remove a old kernel completly (linux-image and headers and so on?
<distress> durre: sudo mysql stop ?
<rethus> does there a metapavkage to remove all with one command
<Silex> hi, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata with chosing my correct timezone gives wrong result... it's basically an hour off
<Silex> Local time is now:      Thu May  6 15:38:18 CEST 2010.
<jrib> silvernode: why are you assuming?  Just read it
<theadmin> bleh that pidgin exec script, i wanted a factoid. Sorry
<silv3r_m00n> me on on ubuntu 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04 using the alternate cd and I get this error >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<mr_boo> distress, in fact the directory /.mozilla/plugins doesn't exist for me
<Silex> when it'd be http://timeanddate.com/worldclock/results.html?query=zurich
<durre> distress: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix it ?
<silvernode> jrib, I am, don't worry.
<Silex> how to fix this?
<theadmin> ubottu: java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<distress> mr_boo: what browser do you use
<zvacet> rethus:  dekete kernel from synaptic ype linux-image in search box and delete one eith lower number
<mr_boo> distress, firefox
<Stormcr0w> Hi all. Does anyone know how to start Ubuntu verbose/debug mode from within the grub console?
<distress> mr_boo: then create the dir by mkdir -p ~./mozilla
<mattcen> mr_boo: You probably need to create the plugins directory
<pranav> i need a help , i installed  ubuntu 10.04 gdm V . how can i add KDE on that ??
<mattcen> mr_boo: Even if .mozilla exists, plugins doesn't exist by default.
<jrib> silvernode: this isn't some magical secret invocation.  This is standard usage of a basic command.  If you aren't comfortable with this, I seriously recommend you learn more about sudo
<mr_boo> distress, the .mozilla folder exists
<distress> mr_boo: then create the dir by mkdir -p ~./mozilla/plugins
<zvacet> pranav:  sudo tasksel install kubuntu-desktop
<aLeSD> hi all ... how could I set the cpu scaling policy to 'ondemand' by default ?
<distress> mr_boo: or  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ is system wide plugin dir
<DrDuck> Well, the problem I have is with my laptop. I have an ubuntu disk from back when they were sending them out free (9.04), and tried installing it on my laptop. Everything seemed to work fine and it connected to the wireless Internet great, but the problem came when I tried to upgrade to 9.10 from there. I admittedly restarted my computer  on accident during mid-installation while it was updating, but once it was fully rebooted, I believe it r
<DrDuck> Sorry for the wall of text, but there's my problem.
<mr_boo> now flash works but there is no sound
<distress> mr_boo: you can also make a link in ~/.mozilla to  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<distress> mr_boo: set you mixer
<distress> mr_boo: UP the volume
<jae> So... as mentioned, I killed my X in some way
<mr_boo> distress, no PCM signal at all
<silv3r_m00n> anybody ?
<distress> mr_boo: yo need to restart your browser for the new plugins to take effect
<mr_boo> yup
<jae> I still have a "lucid" process running... can I somehow reconnect to it?
<pranav> hello zvacet thank you . will it remove my Gdm
<jae> Tried UM, but it just gives me ~1400 packages to update
<distress> mr_boo: does sound work otherwise ?
<Oer> silv3r_m00n, why the alternate cd ? do not use it, use the uuntu cd to upgrade.
<mr_boo> distress, yes
<theduke> hi guys... I have a problem with php5-cli... the output is not sent to the shell... php test.php ... nothing, when I pipe the output to a file it shows up just fine though ( php test.php > test.log )
<Oer> c/ubuntu
<zvacet> pranav:  no it will not you can choose witch desktop you want to use
<silvernode> jrib, Excuse my wild assumptions kind sir. I am not debating whether or not you are correct. I simply have not used Ubuntu in awhile so sudo is not something I have used in a long while. Although maybe I should listen to you and start. Thank you for providing your logical and simple thinking.
<irv_> anyone know how to change the primary monitor in ubuntu 10.04?
<Tekno> consult xorg.conf manual
<zvacet> Oer:  alternate cd is for upgrades ( and other thing too,but...)
<zvacet> pranav: do you want just kde
<mr_boo> distress, will flash always attempt to use pulseaudio?
<Oer> zvacet then you get these errors, strange thinking to use an other version to upgrade.
<silv3r_m00n> when upgrading from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 using the alternative cd , I get this error >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg   , how do I fix it ?
<DrDuck> Is there a way to upgrade from 9.04 directly to 10.04?
<distress> mr_boo: dont know about pulseaudio sorry
<zvacet> Oer:  I never get errors upgrading with alternate CD but I can not help OP
<amabo> does anyone know if it's possible to have different color calibration profiles when connected to a monitor? ie - one for my laptop and one for the external
<mr_boo> distress, do you know if it is possible to configure sound in flash?
<amabo> ANY help on this would be awesome!
<distress> mr_boo: it should work with alsa
<JoshuaL> silv3r_m00n, trry: sudo aptitude updage && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade in a konsole.
<jrib> silvernode: basically, most people's complaint about sudo is that they don't like to type sudo before each command (with « sudo -i » you basically get a root shell where all commands are ran with superuser privileges).  There's nothing wrong with using root, there's just no advantage to doing it.  And often, people believe it's "better" somehow mostly because they are unaware of what you can do with sudo.
<JoshuaL> silv3r_m00n, after that try to upgrade again
<jrib>   Feel free to explore both.  You can set a root password with « sudo passwd root ».  You can lock the root account again later with « sudo passwd -l » if you change your mind
<silv3r_m00n> JoshuaL: hmm let me do that
<JoshuaL> !root | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<distress> mr_boo: if you dont have sound with flash then i doubt its a flash issue
<DJones> DrDuck: Its not recommended, some people have been known to miss a version while upgrading, but its not always successfull, so its going to be safer and less likely to break doing both the 9.10 & 10.04 upgrades
<JoshuaL> hmm thought it was another msg, nevermind
<silv3r_m00n> JoshuaL: it shows linux kernel is being upgraded, so after this upgrade I shud try the alternate cd ?
<pranav> thank you  Sir zvacet ,
<distress> mr_boo: its more like user rights thing or so but you said your sound is working ...
<zvacet> pranav: yw  :)
<JoshuaL> silv3r_m00n, why not upgrade via the update manager?
<silv3r_m00n> my internet connection is slow
<JoshuaL> ah
<silv3r_m00n> that's why need to use the alternate cd
<distress> mr_boo: try to look for an error messge somewhere in your browser (error console) or system (var/log)
<JoshuaL> silv3r_m00n, never used the alternate cd, but yo might give it a new try afterwards :) (make sure you have to stable release)
<silv3r_m00n> yes it's the 10.04 stable release
<jozefk> thanks JoshuaL I needed that message lol
<nguyenthanhha> h!
<distress> mr_boo: or another way is to open a terminal and run firefox from there and check the console  output
<nguyenthanhha> hell All
<pranav> will you help me , i am little to use vi editor  , is there any other editor for doing c,c++ such programs ??
<jozefk> by the way it's possible to change the root password if it is really nessecery
<distress> pranav: bluefish
<jrib> pranav: any editor
<nguyenthanhha> hic ; co ai biet tieng viet ko vay
<zvacet> JoshuaL: if you upgrade via internet and something goes wrong what can you do with alternate CD you always have CD for fresh install if one is needed
<snow_man> pranav: check out codeblocks, it is in the apt repository
<M1TE5H> pranav: u can use gedit
<bazhang> !vn > nguyenthanhha
<ubottu> nguyenthanhha, please see my private message
<snow_man> pranav: its a C/C++ ide, quite a good program
<g3t1> Hello again, I missplaced the names for the desktop widgets that could show me cpu, ram, weather, calnder etc. Can someone please tell the names again?
<frxstrem> is it possible to install Ubuntu from a LiveCD using debootstrap or something like that?
<jozefk> pranav, I can help you with vim cheatseet :) if you want
<distress> E: Couldn't find package codeblocks
<M1TE5H> pranav: gedit is a simple like notepad
<ubuntuaddicted> frxstream if you find a way pls let me know
<pranav> thank you !!
<frxstrem> because I cannot install it directly from the CD (it stops at 41% every time and displays an error message)
<DrDuck> DJones: Thank you. I say that because I have an ubuntu disk from back when they were sending them out free (9.04), and tried installing it on my laptop. Everything seemed to work fine and it connected to the wireless Internet great, but the problem came when I tried to upgrade to 9.10 from there. I admittedly restarted my computer  on accident during mid-installation while it was updating, but once it was fully rebooted, I believe it resumed
<lunatico> http://6ea55770.urlpulse.net
<Jobob> HI
<Jobob> HI
<Jobob> HI
<FloodBot1> Jobob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuaddicted> frx what error?
<luist> hey i updated from 9.10 to 10.04, but my terminator background is black now.. and it should be light gray like my gnome-terminal... how can i fix that?
<zvacet> by
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: it says that there's a faulty CD disc or drive, or a faulty hard drive
<silv3r_m00n> luist: you upgraded using alternate cd or from internet ?
<pranav> Why in  ubuntu 10.04 is not allow to login as root ? Is there any method to logon as root /
<rocket16> Friends, I used palimpsest to format Pen Drive. Now, I deleted the partition, and now it can no longer be used. There is only the way to change volume label, but I can't create new partition there, :(
<luist> silv3r_m00n, internet
<IdleOne> !root | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubuntuaddicted> hmm frxtasream u used the cd to install already?
<jozefk> pranav, why should you do that?
<molfar> I'm usind ubuntu 10.4 . When press ALT+CTRL+F1 i got a terminal with very small font size with many lines.
<molfar> how can I fix it?
<silv3r_m00n> luist: hmm
<Lok> my problem is, that sometimes, well quite often, my pc just does not shutdown if I don´t use "sudo shutdown -P now" in the command window, anyone knows about this issue?
<brontosaurusrex> ubottu: thats your best quote really :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jozefk> lol
<DASPRiD> molfar, it's not a bug, it's a feature
<JoshuaL> !noroot | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: stop misspelling my name! also, I have tried to install from CD but as I said it failed
<rocket16> molfar: That is called Virtual Console
<distress> Lok: use 'halt'
<jrib> silvernode: I of course don't expect you to (nor do I want you to) just follow my advice, but at least hear my reasoning and then make your own informed decision.  Apologies if I was harsh earlier regarding reading the man page
<jozefk> :)) halt
<rocket16> molfar: That is the CUI shell for Linux,
<distress> Lok: its way less typing :)
<ubuntuaddicted> sry frxstrem :D tried to reburn the cd?
<jozefk> that's the fix for you haha
<molfar> DASPRiD: I jnow. i need virtual console. but the font there is toooooooo small. i cant see even nothing
<rocket16> molfar: To return to GUI, use Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Lok> distress: ok, but I don´t mean the use the command line all the time, and if I use the gui it does not work,
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: I know it's not a problem with the disc, because I had the same problem when I tried to install 9.10 instead with another disc
<DASPRiD> molfar, cant see nothing? so can see everything?
<rocket16> molfar: Then use some Terminal emulator, gnome-terminal is nice.
<jae> So... as mentioned, I killed my X in some way
<distress> Lok: then you gotta find some error so we can know what is broken that needs fixing
<molfar> DASPRiD: i see only black screen with something like very-very small font
<rocket16> DASPRiD: Lol, :D Great point
<jozefk> Lok, make a shortcut on desktop with that halt so you just click on shortcut :))
<ubuntuaddicted> ok frxstrem checked hdd for errors?
<molfar> rocket16: i need exactle real terminal
<jae> Does anyone here know what the "lucid" process is, if it is in fact the updater?
<Lok> distress: is there some kind of log-file
<silv3r_m00n> is there no way other than internet upgrade and alternate cd upgrade to upgrade ubuntu ?
<ubuntuaddicted> sometimes some hardware just breaks
<Lok> jozefk: thanks, nice idea^^
<irv_> does anyone know how to change the primary monitor in lucid?
<Pici> jae: Lucid Lynx is the codename for 10.04
<distress> Lok: open a terminal and type init 6
<pranav> i have root password . i set it by System->adduser _->(select root and added password)
<rocket16> molfar: Then use xterm from startup, that will do.
<jae> I know the codename, dagnabit
<rocket16> pranav: Yes but that is given via that command. You can also use "sudo passwd root" in Terminal.
<irv_> pici, i think he's referring to a process
<distress> Lok: if it does shutdown properly then its your GUI
<jae> There's a process in my ps.  Name of "lucid".  Parent process of all dpkg processes.  No appears dormant.
<g3t1> Lok: when I ran gdesklets after installing it nothing happens. No window appear, nothing.
<Lok> distress: what does init 6 do? it doesn´t shut my pc down right (would be a problem^^ right now) ? well yes, I guess it is my gui
<pranav> Is there any IDE for PHP ?? , i heard something like zend !!! any one can help me .
<fbxxkl> can someone tell me how to access the xdvdshrink Gui?  I see the command line but I am not sure if anything is happening
<distress> Lok: well
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: I doubt that it is the problem too, because I later removed and recreated the partition on another place on the hard drive (moved from the space between 20 and 28 GB to the space between 0 and 10 GB), and it still stops at the exact same place - I have also not had any other problems with the hard drive itself, although I have had some problems when booting up from the LiveCD
<jae> As I mentioned (about 15 minutes ago), I managed to somehow kill my X, but that "lucid" process is still there
<distress> Lok: its the proper way to shutdown and its what should be used by KDE or GNOME
<jozefk> pranav, NetBeans 6.8
<rocket16> How to format Pen Drive? I used palimpsest but it only gives me the option to change Volume label. Nothing else. Iunmounted the FileSystem with no success
<Lok> g3t1: hm, have you tried to open it via alt+F2
<distress> Lok: but bu typing it in a terminal you get to see the output and what goes wrong wehre
<mintsauce> apt-get install python2.4 on Ubuntu Lucid gives:  Couldn't find package python2.4 - Any ideas?
<ubuntuaddicted> frxstrem when booting from cd?than your hdd is untouched..so i would guess your dvd drive is defect
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: anyway, I am *not* willing to fix it right now, I just want to install Ubuntu, and the best option just seemed to be debootstrap
<tyrosine> misse-: sudo aptitude search python
<Mouzz_> I would like to be able to update ubuntu machines in a private network which is closed off to the internet by a firewall. What IP's should I whitelist to let the clients use apt? Which resporitory server is best for this?
<tyrosine> mintsauce: sudo aptitude search python
<distress> Lok: otherwise its somewhere in /var/log/
<misse-> tyrosine: no thanks :]
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: well, no, it's not untouched because I am mounting and installing on it when I finally got booted up in the LiveCD
<ubuntuaddicted> yep frxstrem..but bootstrap is on my knownledge only able from webadresses.i lookd 2 days for a way to debootstrap from cd...no luck
 * jae is getting ever more frustrated with Ubuntu
<Lok> distress: if I try to shutdown with the gui, my session gets closed and I see the shutdown screen, but it never really halts, it just stays there ... btw, I just remember it now, I also can shutdown or reboot when I am not logged in, so if I am in the log in screen, if I use those buttons, nothing happens
<pranav> but i am using netbean6.8. but it is not running . Also i dont knw how to config it .
<molfar> rocket16: i am following this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 . press ALT+CTRL+F1 and get the black screen whith some pieces of graphic (looks like a bug). at the top i see white LINE. this line seem to be a text with a very small font. when i type anything it grows longer
<mintsauce> tyrosine: only seems to return stuff like: python2.4-json
<Lok> distress: ok I will look into var/log
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: just install debootstrap and connect to a network, it's not worse than that - the problem is to get all the packages and such needed, you see
<yellabs> hi there
<distress> Lok: check ~/.xsession-errors
<jozefk> pranav, go through that cheatsheet and see if it helps
<ubuntuaddicted> ok frxstrem..i see your problem..
<molfar> i am following this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 . press ALT+CTRL+F1 and get the black screen whith some pieces of graphic (looks like a bug). at the top i see white LINE. this line seem to be a text with a very small font. when i type anything it grows longer
<distress> Lok: you may erase the contents first
<yellabs> when i hit alt F2 , i get the dialog window, now how do i clear it from before used commands?
<yellabs> so clear the run dailog
<Tobias_> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> frxstrem how about mounting an imagefile?
<Xerran> Hello all
<ubuntuaddicted> as install source
<ubuntuaddicted> hi xerran
<Lok> distress: ok thanks, I will try the init 6 now, and then try to see what it is, will tell you then
<thebishop> starting yesterday, i get really strange X behavior if i plug a USB mouse into my laptop
<Pici> jae: If you do ps ax -F   what is the path that this lucid process is running from?
<frxstrem> ubuntuaddicted: well, that would work to
<distress> Lok: redirect output to file too
<Lok> distress: ok, will do
<Xerran> Need an opinion....32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<M1TE5H> can any body tell me why ubuntu give me read write error when copy vcd
<molfar> i am following this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 . press ALT+CTRL+F1 and get the black screen whith some pieces of graphic (looks like a bug). at the top i see white LINE. this line seem to be a text with a very small font. when i type anything it grows longer
<amabo> does anyone know if it's possible to have different color calibration profiles when connected to a monitor? ie - one for my laptop and one for the external
<amabo> ANY help on this would be awesome!
<jozefk> Xerran, if you have 4GB RAM or less - 32bit ubutnu
<yellabs> any one know how to clear gnome run dialog?
<jack_> willhaha
<yellabs> all tips are welcome
<Xerran> Thank you
<g3t1> Lok: Didnt work. What was the name on the other app?
<jozefk> M1TE5H, coz of permissions
<alex88> yellabs: looking for
<M1TE5H> jozefk: so how to copy
<rocket16> I tried Unetbootin to make USB installer of Ubuntu 10.04 but it did not work. Also, there is only option upto 9.04 LiveCD. What should I do?
<M1TE5H> jozefk: can i copy with root acc
<Xerran> jozefk, thank you
<jozefk> M1TE5H, copy from CD to HDD or what?
<jozefk> Xerran, no problem. if you have more than 4GB RAM - 64bit
<frxstrem> how can you format a partition from the command line interface?
<jae> Pici: it's a python script, in actual fact, running /tmp/tmp<blah>/lucid
<M1TE5H> jozefk: cd to hdd
<distress> Lok: i think tee can do output to file and to screen but the shutdown sequence may set your hd ro
<yellabs> looking for a way to clear gone run dialog ( ALT+F2 ) command given there , need to clear it..
<doos> could anyone please tell me what IBus is
 * jae feels a tiny bit stupid
<jozefk> M1TE5H, then you try to copy the file in your home folder or ~/Videos for example
<distress> Lok: another thing is to modify the shutdown sequence
<silvernode> jrib, I have just had no reason to lookup passwd until now. now that I have, I am glad I did.
<jae> So, that clears my question... but how to get it on screen again?  If at all possible, that is, I'd prefer to finish the upgrade properly.
<distress> Lok: im shutting down in < 1 sec here
<brontosaurusrex> jozefk: that sounds like ram is the only decision factor?
<molfar> I press ALT+CTRL+F1 and get the black screen whith some pieces of graphic (looks like a bug). at the top i see white LINE. this line seem to be a text with a very small font. when i type anything it grows longer
<M1TE5H> jozefk: i am copy my movie in my home folder but still get same error read write error
<jozefk> brontosaurusrex, I don't see other reason to go for 64bit
<DarkDev> Can anybody help me?? I have trouble with libpam
<DarkDev> Just see log please
<DarkDev> http://paste.org.ru/?xbchem
<brontosaurusrex> jozefk: afaik every video app should be at least theoreticly faster at 64bit, no?
<ubuntuaddicted> frx mkfs
<brontosaurusrex> jozefk: like x264 for example
<claudia> hi @all
<amabo> where are the icons for Ambiance/Radiance located?
<jozefk> M1TE5H, can you try to do it in terminal? and to post the message you are getting in dpaste.com for example
<Lok> distress: ok I´ll  try it
<M1TE5H> jozefk: i am able to copy other data in my home but not movie
<jozefk> brontosaurusrex, might be
<Lok> g3t1: I am sorry, but I don´t know the other one
<amabo> nevermind :)
<molfar> I press ALT+CTRL+F1 and get the black screen whith some pieces of graphic (looks like a bug). at the top i see white LINE. this line seem to be a text with a very small font. when i type anything it grows longer
<ubuntuaddicted> m1te5h checked permission on that file?
<jcrawford> man ever since i upgraded to 10.04 services such as apache, memcached and cups (that i've seen probably a lot more) do not start up automatically on boot :(
<DarkStar1> DOes anyone have skype issues with Lucid 64. Specifically Sound?
<18VAAUHTA> wtf? Why i don't have my own nick?
<jozefk> brontosaurusrex, but personally I think 32bit OS still works better than 64..
<DarkDev> Can anybody help me??
<jack_> molfar: i believe that is working as intended.
<najsowy_> DarkDev, what's the problem?
<claudia> is there anybody around who can give me some tips for the musicplay rhythmbox? (i am interested in a plugin for songtext/lyrics)
<molfar> jack_: i dont understand that
<jozefk> DarkStar1, somebody told me last night nere skype is 32bit app
<M1TE5H> ubuntuaddicted: i want copy movie from vcd to my home its works fine in windows but when i am trying to copy movie in ubuntu its give me read write error
<alex88> yellabs: still there?
<DarkDev>  I have this problem: I compile the library libCg, but for its compilation required libpam. After installing libpam, when I went into terminal and typed sudo-s, I was given here that: access dinied.
<DarkStar1> jozefk: DAMN!! He's right
<DarkDev> I have only one user, and of course still root. But the Ubuntu root is unavailable. But when I try to go to the user (graphical mode) I wrote that the "Access Denied"
<brontosaurusrex> jozefk: yes, could be
<DarkStar1> jozefk: Everything works except the sound
<dancallo> Anyone know why the new UbuntuOne Cloud doesn't work in Evolution mail for contacts under 10.04 LTS?
<najsowy_> DarkDev, i don't know, check out ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntuaddicted> m1te5h sry cant say ..normally if its readable under win it should be read also under linux
<jozefk> DarkStar1, I have 32bit Ubuntu and Skype works fine.
<amabo> ah - where are the folder icons for themes located on the system?
<DarkStar1> jozefk: If only they'd make an attempt to develop the app
<DarkDev> najsowy_: Can you see my log?? maybe it will help
<M1TE5H> ubuntuaddicted: ok thanks for help
<DarkStar1> jozefk: for Linux that is
<jozefk> they are lazy I think
<najsowy_> DarkDev, visit ubuntuforums.org i'm not guru on linux :)
<jozefk> actually i don't care so much about skype but only if we have some alternative for decent video/audio conversation. for let's say MSN or YIM
<molfar> When I press ALT+CTRL+F1 I get the black screen whith some pieces of graphic (looks like a bug). at the top i see white LINE. this line seem to be a text with a very small font. when i type anything it grows longer. how can I Fix it? (change the font size or resolution)
<alex88> yellabs: you there? delete file ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel/%gconf.xml
<DarkDev> najsowy_: thanx))) Sorry))
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: could try ekiga then
<temon> hello...
<najsowy_> DarkDev, no problem
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, and to ask all my friends on skype to go for linux and ekiga?
<jozefk> not that great and easy idea :)
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: i believe there is a windows ekiga client
<distress> molfar: are you running KDE
<molfar> distress: gnome
<ActionParsnip> jozefk: amsn does audio afaik too
<jack_> molfar: what do you not understand?
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, even if there is they still need to install ekiga and creat account
<yellabs> alex88 , thank you very much
<temon> my problem is how to add 1280x1024 resolution in my lucid monitor setting
<yellabs> all worked out perfect..
<ActionParsnip> temon: what video card?
<jozefk> ActionParsnip, will try amsn
<yellabs> we love you! :P
<pranav> whis is the new KDE ?
<distress> molfar: gnome does that too ? i had the same problem some time ago then switched from KDE and it disappeared
<temon> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)
<molfar> jack_: I cant use shell because I cant see anything with so small font-size that it looks like a line
<ActionParsnip> temon: you may need an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to force it
<pranav> Which is the new KDE V
<jack_> molfar: you have to change the resolution settings in your grub configuration
<jozefk> pranav, see in distrowatch.com
<jack_> ^im not sure how to do that with the new grub. google it
<silv3r_m00n> JoshuaL: i am still getting the error >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<silv3r_m00n> I upgraded everything in synaptic
<molfar> distress: yes, gnome ubuntu 10.4
<ActionParsnip> pranav: they arent up to 5 yet. http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.4.3.php
<IdleOne> !grub2 jack_ molfar
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> !grub2 | jack_ molfar
<ubottu> jack_ molfar: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jack_> there we go
<jack_> silv3r_m00n: are you using kde?
<jack_> or kubuntu
<jozefk> what i love about 10.4 is that we don't have HAL anymore :)
<jack_> ^
<molfar> jack_: i set it to different values with startup manager - no result
<temon> ActionParsnip:
<temon> root@kadang-kadang-gila:/home/temon# ls /etc/X11/
<temon> app-defaults  default-display-manager  rgb.txt  xinit  xorg.conf.failsafe  Xreset.d    Xsession    Xsession.options
<temon> cursors       fonts                    X        xkb    Xreset              Xresources  Xsession.d  Xwrapper.config
<FloodBot1> temon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack_> have you tried editing the kernel bootline when you startup? if you can get that working you just need to find the setting
<distress> silv3r_m00n: it wants to remove your desktop package but ubuntu doesnt allow that .. did you mix up package versions ?
<pranav> one i lost gdm . So now can i install gdm from live CD ? to my system
<temon> I am sorry
<ActionParsnip> temon: dont flood like that, lucid doesn't ship with a skeleton file but if you make one it will be obeyed
<ActionParsnip> temon: why are you root?
<JoshuaL> silv3r_m00n, then i have no idea, sorry. you might try to do a bug report.
<frxstrem> when I installl Ubuntu with debootstrap, will the root user be enabled by default, and if that is the case, what is the default root password?
<molfar> jack_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/428946/ here is my 00_header
<jozefk> no root no root password
<temon> ActionParsnip: nothing xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/
<distress> frxstrem: debottstrap doesnt make the password files not the users
<frxstrem> jozefk: okay, well, how am I going to log in then?
<jozefk> sudo and gksu
<ActionParsnip> temon: like I said: lucid doesn't ship with a skeleton file but if you make one it will be obeyed
<distress> frxstrem: you gotta copy them into the new system
<ActionParsnip> temon: why are you root?
<jozefk> don't know about debootstrap. have no experience with that sorry
<pgpkeys> having some troubles i am not understanding under ubuntu 10.04LTS. all of my recording apps are reporting 4.7GB DVD+R discs as being only 4.3GB and refusing to burn 4.2GB DVD images. (I am trying to burn off a set of DVD images I made using AptOnCD)
<jack_> molfar: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-June/117497.html
<jack_> edit your kernel boot line to look like that on startup
<LzrdKing> pgpkeys: GiB vs GB
<frxstrem> distress: what if I don't have files I can use?
<jack_> just to check if that'st he issue
<pgpkeys> however, k3b, when doing a media check) initially reports the DVD+R as being 4.7GB and then changes to 4.3GB
<distress> frxstrem: then you chroot into your new system and voila
<temon> ActionParsnip: he he he, no problem with my root....
<erkan^> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<LzrdKing> pgpkeys: 4.7GB means 4,700,000,000 bytes
<respire> when i search for a users GPG key in the key manager sometimes I get multiple hits, why, and how do i know which one to download?
<ActionParsnip> temon: are you logged in as root
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: first issue is  GiB vs GB like LzrdKing points out the second one i do not know ... what have you tried ? only brasero ?
<aLeSD> hi all ... how could I set the cpu scaling policy to 'ondemand' by default ?
<temon> ActionParsnip: how to make it?? xorg.conf, yes I loged as root
<ActionParsnip> temon: ubuntu doesnt support loggin in as root, its REALLY dumb
<frxstrem> distress: well, what if I cannot chroot into it? say, I'm installing it and booting into it?
<erUSUL> aLeSD: it should be already ...
<molfar> jack_:  i dont see kernel section there. I use GRUB2
<DarkStar1> Quick Question does anyone know how to increase the size of a folder?? For instance I wish to make my home folder consume 95% of the partition space I mounted it on
<Pici> pgpkeys: 4.7 GB = 4.3 GiB
<ActionParsnip> temon: websearch for example files.
<pgpkeys> erusul ~ nope. i've tried k3b, nautilus in burn mode, imgbrn, and brasero. OK so the labeling on the disk pack must have been wrong.
<distress> frxstrem: no you cannot boot yet into a bootstrapped system
<pgpkeys> they stated 4.7GB with no i
<distress> frxstrem: to also make it bootable you have to add a kernel
<pgpkeys> pici ~ is there a way to tell aptoncd to use gib rather than gb?
<root> i need help.
<root> i am having xserver problems
<root> can anyone help me?
<frxstrem> distress: how do I do that? isn't there a package for that (I think I saw one not too long ago)?
<LzrdKing> pgpkeys: fine print says 1GB = 1,000,000,000 bytes
<temon> ActionParsnip: how to generate it?? may be I can generate by self in my lucid??
<distress> frxstrem: dpkg-reconfigure locales is the first command to run in a debootstrapped system
<tiemonster> Is it safe to use the Karmic Virtualbox deb on Lucid? I imagine it will take them a while to get a Lucid deb up.
<ubuntuaddicted> sysv-rc-conf is a terminal base config tool for runlevels
<pgpkeys> lzrdking ~ hehe figures, who stops to read fine print at walmart ;)
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: tried growisofs on cli ?
<ActionParsnip> temon: not sure
<Pici> pgpkeys: Its been a while since I used aptoncd.  If you can specify the disk size yourself, then put 4.3 not 4.7 GiB
<DarkStar1> rrot: with what?
<pgpkeys> erusul ~ no i have not. but i can
<temon> ActionParsnip: hem...
<LzrdKing> pgpkeys: now you know, this goes for harddrives as well
<phantom> hello
<pgpkeys> pici ~ OK, let me hit the man page and see
<DarkStar1> root: with what?
<Lantizia> Hey, I've made a PPTP VPN link through network manager and it works... however it doesn't work if I tick "Use only for resources on this connection"... If I connect to it on windows I notice that the connection gets a gateway of 0.0.0.0, is this why?
<pgpkeys> lzrdking ~ yeah that much i knew. didn't know it also went with the dvd discs
<distress> frxstrem: then you apt-get install linux-kernel-image-xxx
<LzrdKing> pgpkeys: so don't be surprised when your 500GB harddrive only reports 405GB
<ActionParsnip> temon: what does that mean?
<pgpkeys> because every OTEHR set of dvd discs i've bought from maxwell all reported the size
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: sudo growisofs -Z /dev/sr0=image.iso
<aLeSD> erUSUL: no it is set on performance at startup ... I have to change it by myself with the cpu scaling applet
<jae> That "lucid" process was 100% busy... I just don't know what it though it did
<distress> frxstrem: then after you installed a kernel in your chroot you exit the chroot and add the chroot kernel line to your lilo/grub config
<Guest41653> can anyone help?
<pgpkeys> well 4.7GB with only 4.3GB as usual
<Lok> distress: ok I tried it several times, and it happened to work all the time
<jae> "I killed the updater"... but really, I swear it was in self-defense
<Lok> so no idea what it is, maybe it is gone^^
<DarkStar1> Guest41653: with what?
<ubuntuaddicted> *g jae
<temon> ActionParsnip: I search on google now... may be any way to generate xorg.conf in my lucid by self
<erUSUL> pgpkeys: btw form growisofs man page « Normally  single  layer  DVD  media  can  accommodate up to approximately 4.700.000.000 bytes (in marketing speech 4.7GB). In other words a DVD can contain about 4.377 GiB or  4482  MiB.
<pgpkeys> erusul ~ will have to look up that -Z
<distress> Lok: what doesnt work anyway ?
<jae> ubuntuaddicted: I certainly won't become ;)
<distress> Lok: you cannot boot from it ?
<frxstrem> distress: what if I don't have Grub? (I am running Ubuntu from the LiveCD with a totally blank hard drive to install to)
<ActionParsnip> temon: not sure and I dont support foolish users who log in as root
<distress> frxstrem: nice :)
<luist> hey i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 (with update manager), but my terminator background is black now.. and it should be light gray like my gnome-terminal... how can i fix that?
<Lok> distress: if it occurs again, I will log it .... no no, I mean, I can boot and reboot and everything, the only problem was, that sometimes I was unable to shutdown properly
<distress> frxstrem: so then you gotta add some password files if they arent there
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: hi
<aLeSD> erUSUL, CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
<aLeSD> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y
<claudia> is there anybody around who can give me some tips for the musicplay rhythmbox? (i am interested in a plugin for songtext/lyrics)
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: howdy
<temon> ActionParsnip: now I not loged...
<pgpkeys> ok, back in a bit. will investigate all this. thanks a ton folks. marketing bug strikes again
<distress> frxstrem:  /etc/group /etc/passwd , /etc/shadow   /etc/gshadow
<temon> ActionParsnip: now I not loged as root...
<ActionParsnip> temon: you should also disable the account
<distress> frxstrem: then you gotta add networking support and a kernel
<Guest13725> need immidate help please, running ubuntu 10.04 top right menus are overlaping with mirrior images of themselfs, and i cant access the shutdown menu
<silv3r_m00n> I am upgrading 9.10 to 10.04 using the alternate cd but get this error >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<jae> Hmm, is there any documentation (more readable than the actual code) on what the updater does?  So I can check what it missed due to X crashing.
<distress> frxstrem: and a hostname offcouse : /etc/hostname
<pgpkeys> oh one last thing. is there a way to tell aptoncd to redownload any *missing* (uncached) installed packages for inclusion in the images?
<ManDay> I tried to install Ubuntu from USB with a Unetbootin created image but on boot i get "Syslinux no Default or Ui configuration.... boot> " promt in which i cant do anything
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | temon
<ubottu> temon: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<distress> frxstrem: then finally check your  /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> !root | temon
<ubottu> temon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<distress> frxstrem: then install a bootloader like lilo
<Lok> but I have another question ...anyone knows what I need to do to downgrade libsdl1.2.14 to libsdl1.2.13? without uninstalling the gnome desktop...
<jae> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<temon> my problem is how to add 1280x1024 resolution in my lucid monitor setting
<jae> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: can you help me with this >> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/4171/errortv.jpg
<erkan^> nice he jae :P
<frxstrem> distress: well, thanks a lot for guiding me through this :)
<ActionParsnip> temon: i already told you, make an xorg.conf file there are countlesss billion examples out there
<distress> frxstrem: these are the main points to consider
<erUSUL> aLeSD: ouch... stick this in rc.local « cpufreq-set -g ondemand »
<erUSUL> aLeSD: cpufrequtils has to be installed
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: did you read the log that the error mentions
<jozefk> silv3r_m00n, change the repo I guess
<distress> frxstrem: but not setting a hostname for example may stall your boot too
<temon> ActionParsnip: can give me a link?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: let me check
<ManDay> I tried to install Ubuntu from USB with a Unetbootin created image but on boot i get "Syslinux no Default or Ui configuration.... boot> " promt in which i cant do anything
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: if you run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit     do you getany issues?
<ActionParsnip> temon: i'd ust be websearching, just like you can. I have given direction now use it
<silv3r_m00n> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade;    << this much is done
<silv3r_m00n> shud I do this >>  sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<distress> frxstrem: just a question, isnt is possible to copy the CD root filesystem to your harddisk
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<temon> ActionParsnip:thanks
<frxstrem> distress: is it? why the heck didn't I think of that?
<Soyo> Whats the best netbook for linux (ubuntu)?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, hm no but i doubt its an error in the iso. syslinux is complaining there after all which is a unetbootin specific
<ActionParsnip> silvernode: do you have gedit installed? I just want you to reinstalll a small package you already have installed
<distress> frxstrem: lol i dont know
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: I get this >> http://codepad.org/CRcF5oJF
<ershad> Could you please help me to install KDE 4.4.3 in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<TipTop> in my karmic, i suffer for a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/419328?comments=all. this bug is fixed. but i don't understand *what to do* on my karmic to remove the bug.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: its worth checking just so you know the data you are using is complete and consistant
<qdb> hello
<qdb> how to send sound from microphone directly to speaker
<silvernode> ActionParsnip, huh?
<qdb> ubuntu 9.10
<distress> frxstrem: to copy the whole CD filesystem seems pretty straightforward and most simple
<ActionParsnip> ershad: http://www.freetechie.com/blog/install-kde-4-4-3-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<Soyo> qdb: hardwire it ;)
<qdb> mm?
<frxstrem> distress: well, I don't consider myself the guy to choose "simple" solutions :P
<qdb> i also search in web
<ActionParsnip> silvernode: sorry dude, wrong target
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, what is the md5 pls?
<distress> frxstrem: well gettign to know bootstrap is also a quality you can use
<qdb> in previous  ubuntu i made it
<erkan^> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: do you have gedit installed? I just want you to reinstalll a small package you already have installed
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<silv3r_m00n> its kde , I had first installed ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic
<ManDay> ty
<silv3r_m00n> shud I go to gnome desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: if the reinstall installs ok then the packages are all straight
<distress> frxstrem: and debootstrap gives you a nice clean intallation
<aLeSD> erUSUL: I don't understand why the default is performance. There's people saying that 10.04 use more energy of W7
<ershad> ActionParsnip, Thanks for the link, but i dont have KDE installed. This is a fresh Ubuntu 9.10 installation
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: no the reinstall did not work ok
<aLeSD> and they're right
<silv3r_m00n> there is error
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: no, just noticed you are using KDE. I assumed Gnome as this is Ubuntu and not Kuuntu, reinstall kate or something like that
<erUSUL> aLeSD: i do not understand it either... is this the  default gneric kernel ?
<aLeSD> erUSUL yes
<aLeSD> cat /boot/config-2.6.32-22-generic | grep -i performance
<ActionParsnip> ershad: still the same method afaik, it'll involve a ppa addition
<ershad> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you very much. Nice day!
<frxstrem> distress: by the way, it seemed like debootstrap made all the user files for me already (at least I have all the basic users, like root)
<qdb> i need alsamixer ?
<qdb> ah ill ask in pulseaudio channel
<phantom_> hello can some one help me please
<DarkStar1> is there a short cut key to tiling all open windows on the screen in Lucid 64?
<DarkStar1> phantom_: ask your question
<distress> frxstrem: ah
<phantom_> how can i use my terminal to restart my system
<erUSUL> phantom_: sudo shutdown -r now
<Flamekebab> How do I add a network printer in Lucid?
<DarkStar1> phantom_: use your shutdown command?
<phantom_> i cant access my graphical shut down
<M1TE5H> phantom_: reboot now
<jozefk> sudo reboot
<erUSUL> Flamekebab: System>Admin..>Printers . Server>New Printer
<phantom_> thank you
<Flamekebab> erUSUL, how odd. I only have "Printing"
<distress> frxstrem: so then you gotta install a kernel and setup networking anyway
<temon> Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running, how to fix it
<Flamekebab> and in that "New Printer" is greyed out
<tiemonster> Is it safe to use the Karmic Virtualbox deb on Lucid?
<Flamekebab> tiemonster, works for me
<distress> frxstrem: plus a bootloader and set /etc/fstab correctly
<Flamekebab> I can't comment if it's safe though
<tiemonster> lol
<jozefk> tiemonster, I didn't try that but what I tried is using skype deb for interpid on lucid :)
<tiemonster> fair enough
<ActionParsnip> tiemonster: i'd say no, the karmic deb is for karmic, otherwise it wouldn't be a karmic deb
<tiemonster> ActionParsnip: so wait for Lucid deb, or install from source?
<jozefk> or use vmware
<ubuntuaddicted> i would choose the source installation :d
<distress> anyway frxstrem dont you think an debian install cd is also an option ?
<tiemonster> I need to load VHD files (Virtual PC)
<AlexJ[CS]> how can i set up my tty consoles to they automaticly login as root on bootup? (bypass login)
<ActionParsnip> tiemonster: theres a ppa with the lucid deb
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose
<frxstrem> distress: well, I think there's something wrong with my CD/DVD drive, so I don't think it should matter what CD I use :/
<HexTasy> is there a live desktop version for PPC that I can netboot with?  instead of just installers?
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<tiemonster> ActionParsnip: cool. I'll seek that out.
<jozefk> tiemonster, knoppix live CD has vbox works on live system. that's an option as well
<HexTasy> I got 2 versions of the desktop CD, but both of the ramdisks are too big :(
<tiemonster> ActionParsnip: ah - can't use OSE for VHD.
<patdk-wk> AlexJ[CS], why not have them start like bash instead of getty?
<pgpkeys> hehe there is even a request in for the feature (stating the size of teh disk manually OR having it autosense) for APTonCD but is still unassigned and not being worked on
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, the md5 is ok
<frxstrem> When I try to install the Linux kernel and configure GRUB, the following pops up in the terminal (plus an emty text box): The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it is correct, and modify it if necessary.
<frxstrem> what should I write in the text box?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, when i insert the usb into a i368 tho i get an error that its the wrong arch
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: cool :)
<ManDay> thats weird isnt it?
<ManDay> (i mean the fact that it can produce that error although syslinux is faulty on another machine)
<ubuntuaddicted> manday you need to be on noahs arch
<ubuntuaddicted> :D
<Flamekebab> Any ideas as to why "new printer" is greyed out for me, even when I run the printing app as root?
<ManDay> maybe ill just remake the thumbdrive
<ManDay> not maybe, but i will
<ManDay> i doubt that it will help much tho :-/
<Soyo> Is it possible to run a program like firefox or openoffice without having a gui? Like can I just do a --display:0 or something?
<ManDay> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<distress> Soyo: no
<lappert> i'm trying to watch a gamecast, but when i have watched for a while it goes out of fullscreen and the screen fades a little
<ManDay> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jozefk> Soyo use lynx or some other CLI browser
<lappert> checked power saving options and turned every power saving option off :P
<ubuntuaddicted> lappert screensaver ?
<temon> ActionParsnip: I am has been create xorg.conf and I copy it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then?
<HexTasy> looking for a netbootable liveDesktop setup for PPC - keep running into ramdisks that are too large.  any help plz?
<distress> temon: startx
<Soyo> www-browser
<ManDay> maybe im blind but i dont find that ALTERNATE download among the ubuntu downloads here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ManDay> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jozefk> any cli browser will do
<ManDay> where is it?
<FloodBot1> ManDay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phantom_> Ok thank you for the info on how to restart. I was able to restart with out a problem, but unfortunatly it didn't help the core problem.
<distress> Soyo: you cannot run grapghical applications in a console
<distress> Soyo: you can only run grapghical applications when the x server is up
<Chripher> anyone here who uses win-get?
<jozefk> win-get? what is that for?
<ubuntuaddicted> wget you mean?
<HexTasy> no ppc ninja's here? :(
<ubuntuaddicted> ppc = pcoket pc?
<Chripher> jozefk: win-get is apt-get for windows
<ubuntuaddicted> pocket
<erUSUL> ubuntuaddicted: power pc
<distress> Soyo: you could however run remote applications from a remote system on a local x server in that case the remote apps dont need an X server to be up and runing
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jozefk> ok thanks for info. I never used that one.
<binwiederhier> hey there, i have been using a OTF font for a long time on ubuntu. and now it doesnt seem to work anymore
<binwiederhier> what do i have to do to install that font
<Lok> Could someone help with downgrading the libsdl??? pls
<deshymers> I've got a broadcom nic card, and the driver installed and activated, I can see that when I run the lshw, but when I run the lsmod command I dont see the driver attached to my nic card, and suggestions on how to correct this?
<jozefk> distress, is that with screen?
<temon> distress: look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/428965/
<Nhawdge> Hey all, in the process of upgrading my server to the newest LTS, but now grub is telling me unknown command "initrd" when booting,
<distress> jozefk: no screen is also textmode
<Chripher> !OTF
<phantom_> i am having problems with my GNOME gui using ubuntu 10.04, my problem is that i am getting overlapping mirror images of my time and date, and my shut down menu,
<erUSUL> distress: which broadcom card/driver ? b43 ?
<distress> temon:  server already running <--
<ubuntuaddicted> phantom try disable compiz
<HexTasy> so yeah, I know there's a community port.  and there's live desktop CD's... but I want diskless/netboot'able live desktop environment.  But ramdisks are too large! (6.1MB max, so a 9MB ramdisk won't xfer)
<distress> temon: youre trying to run another X server while its already runnig
<temon> distress: how to fix this?
<distress> temon: kill the x serve first
<phantom_> how do i do that ubuntuaddicted
<_romeo_> how can i check if swap is enabled in my ubuntu
<temon> distress: how?
<erUSUL> _romeo_: free
<ubuntuaddicted> phantom : alt +f2 metacity --replace
<Soyo>  distress: interesting idea
<sambagirl> to bring up ebox i thought the command was like http://localhost/ebox ?
<phantom_> thank you ill try
<nathaniel73> Well I've just done the dist upgrade using upgrade manager from karmic to lucid and now I can't get firefox to open ....any suggestions pls??
<distress> temon: killall X
<_romeo_> i open so many applications but swap usage is 0%
<frxstrem> how do I use grub-install to install GRUB?
<erUSUL> sambagirl: maybe it uses a different port ?
<erUSUL> !ebox
<HinHin> _romeo_, if you have a swap partition ubuntu will automatically use it
<deshymers> erUSUL: it is a BCM4322
<wildbat> !grub | frxstrem
<sambagirl> ohh
<ubuntuaddicted> womeo type top in terminal and look in top of it if swap file is used
<temon> distress: X: no process found
<distress> temon: if your running kdm or gdm shut them down its the same
<sambagirl> how can i figute out the port?
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<ubottu> frxstrem: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<erUSUL> deshymers: how did you enabled it ? via System>Admin..> hardware drivers ?
<ubuntuaddicted> womeo sry romeo
<distress> temon: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<deshymers> erUSUL: yes
<temon> bash: /etc/init.d/kdm: No such file or directory
<Lost|Samith> xdm
<distress> temon: /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<HexTasy> zzz need a < 6.1MB ramdisk/kernel LiveDesktop solution to use with nfsroot/yaboot!! help!
<distress> temon: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<_romeo_> it says swap 0k used
<erUSUL> distress: how did you enabled it ? via System>Admin..> hardware drivers ?
<sambagirl> i will just reinstall it ebox i guess i never cofigured it if i recall.
<ubuntuaddicted> romeo and free?
<phantom_> thank you ubuntuadicted it worked, what was it that i disabled and what did it control, so that i know for future referance
<erUSUL> deshymers: sorry not for you ...
<distress> erUSUL: and again :P
<ubuntuaddicted> phantom np
<sambagirl> brb
<temon> nothing
<nathaniel73> Well I've just done the dist upgrade using upgrade manager from karmic to lucid and now I can't get firefox to open ....any suggestions pls??
<_romeo_> free says "swap use = 0"
<distress> temon: then type startx -- :0 -nolisten tcp
<ubuntuaddicted> romeo it seems you diont have swap thou..
<HexTasy> nathaniel73: reinstall firefox?
<_romeo_> i have swap
<erUSUL> distress: then is the wl sta driver what you are using ? lsmod | grep sta
<_romeo_> free -m dtects it
<ubuntuaddicted> romeo it should look like Swap:   407544k total,        0k used,   407544k free,   319416k cached
<temon> _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running
<_romeo_> yeah it looks this
<temon> same with startx
<ubuntuaddicted> ah ok
<jozefk> !ssh | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk, please see my private message
<_romeo_> Swap:         1953          0       1953
<nathaniel73> HexTasy: its updated to the latest version so is there any point to uninstall reinstall
<temon> :what about restart
<Flamekebab> Ne'er mind, fixed it myself
<distress> temon: yeah so your X server is up it says so its gotta have an entry in ps
<_romeo_> I have so many applications opened
<deshymers> erUSUL: yes it is, that does not return anything related to the broadcom driver
<HexTasy> nathaniel73: ok, well you figure it out then.
<jpds> _romeo_: That's a good thing?
<distress> temon: doing ps should output some lines with X....
<temon> ps aux grep | x
<erUSUL> deshymers: lshw -C Network ---> look into the configuration line it should tell you what driver is using
<nathaniel73> HexTasy: it was a simple question
<temon> ps aux grep | X ??
<distress> ps aux | grep X
<erUSUL> temon: pgrep -l X
<HexTasy> nathaniel73: and I gave you a simple solution
<deshymers> erUSUL: it is using wl0
<nathaniel73> HexTasy: will I lose any settings??
<Slartibart> Anyone who can interpret xorg.0.log files? http://pastebin.com/pDbS0dfs Why is my tv-0 output disabled no matter what I try?
<erUSUL> deshymers: lsmod | grep wl
<HexTasy> nathaniel73: I would check for zombie processes, and kill them, reinstall, or restart
<phantom_> last question for the day, then im off to do some self study on ubuntu, how can i register this current username (phantom_) so that i can use it everytime i log into this irc chat room
<distress> erUSUL: alias pg='ps aux | grep'
<causual> could anyone tell me what the heck IBus is?
<alextai> where can I read how kubuntu (or ubuntu) does it's GUI? is it X server or any other framework?
<HexTasy> nathaniel73: your setting should remain intact.
<pranav> hello all.....i have lost my gdm ....how can i reinstall gdm from live cd?
<erUSUL> distress: pgrep is better
<bazhang> !register | phantom_
<ubottu> phantom_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Mechdave> pranav, you can install using sudo apt-get install gdm
<erUSUL> alextai: all linux system use Xwindow
<jimerickson> i got lucid lynx up and running! nvidia card didn't help any.
<ManDay> I'm trying to install UBUNTU LUCID. I prepared a thumb drive with the ISO 10.4 with UNETBOOTIN but when I boot I get an error message "Syslinux: No DEFAULT or UI configuration found... boot> "
<ManDay> Can anyone help?
<frxstrem> what does the * and ! in /etc/shadow mean?
<erUSUL> !yay | jimerickson
<ubottu> jimerickson: Glad you made it! :-)
<causual> is IBus useful at all? I don't know what it is and I want to remove it from my system because I never use it.
<patdk-wk> ! means to disable the account
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntuaddicted> jimerickson nvidia drivers installed
<bazhang> ManDay, sounds like a corrupt iso or bad burn to flash stick
<alextai> erUSUL:  even for installer?
<erUSUL> frxstrem: disabled account ?
<distress> frxstrem: it hides the passwords
<erUSUL> alextai: yes graphical installer use it
<frxstrem> well, what is the * for?
<ManDay> bazhang, I burned it twice. Both times that error. And both times in another machine (with incompatible i386 arch) I get a proper load
<alextai> erUSUL: in other words - it is xorg with autoconfiguration?
<causual> could anyone tell me what the heck IBus is?
<patdk-wk> the * is like a diabled account, you can't login to it, but you can switch to it
<pranav> hello all.....i have lost my gdm ....how can i reinstall gdm from live cd?
<distress> frxstrem: you dont want to fix that whats not broken
<ubuntuaddicted> !ibus
<ubuntuaddicted> !ubottu ibus
<nokia3510> !ssh | ronin3510
<ubottu> ronin3510: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<erUSUL> alextai: yes. or just Xvesa with a "will work everywhere" conf
<frxstrem> distress: well, I know that, I was just wondering
<causual> ubottu doesn't like me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nokia3510> !puregnome | ronin3510
<distress> frxstrem: the * is no password set or something
<ubottu> ronin3510: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Soyo> !netbook
<ubuntuaddicted> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmme too...............it wispers me that he has no clue...pervert bot
<frxstrem> distress: okay, thanks :)
<causual> !IBus
<bazhang> causual, ibus replaces scim for foreign language typing etc
<alextai> erUSUL: may be you do know where I can get the sources for kubuntu installer?
<causual> bazhang, what is scim?
<Mechdave> pranav, you can install using sudo apt-get install gdm in a terminal to re install gdm
<erUSUL> alextai: no sorry. i think the ubuntu installer is ubiquity or some such
<alextai> and some howto how to get xorg work this way - I do want to build custom installer
<bazhang> causual, for chinese korean japanese etc
<alextai> erUSUL: thank you anyway
<causual> bazhang, if i removed it would i still be able to see japanese and korean characters on the web and in irc?
<Lost|Samith> yes
<_romeo_> what command in ubuntu for CPU USAGE
<distress> top
<bazhang> causual, sure, just not type
<_romeo_> other than top
<korium> IGNORE CHAN
<ubuntuaddicted> @romeo ps aux
<_romeo_> ok
<bullgard4> My Learnid will not open under Ubuntu 10.04. Is this a known bug?
<korium> IGNORE
<distress> wmcpuload - Dockapp that displays the current CPU usage
<distress> wmfire - very cool fiery way of showing your CPU usage
<erUSUL> distress: these are for windowmaker wm
<_romeo_> ubuntuaddicted, is there any command to know the overall usage
<_romeo_> ps aux shows for different processes
<thunsucker> _romeo_: http://blogs.oracle.com/pranav/2009/02/how_to_find_out_cpu_utilizatio.html
<omar> helllo!
<ubuntuaddicted> oh hmm i would then install the apps the other proposed..i just thought of a quick grab
<deshymers> erUSUL: sorry had to feed the cat, lsmod | grep wl returns, wl 1959598 0\n lib80211 5046 2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<aman_> = =!
<erUSUL> deshymers: so? that's ok is normal
<deshymers> erUSUL: nothing about my nic card which is eth2 byw
<wildbat> _romeo_,  uptime
<cschamber> ok
<omar> i have a ridiculously easy question about grep that i can't figure out for the life of me, trying to find a simple word in a csv file but can't get it to work for some reason
<thunsucker> _romeo_: you can also try: uptime or just w
<erUSUL> deshymers:  you spect to see the iface name in the lsmod output ? that's not how it works
<Mechdave> omar, grep "search string"
<ubuntuaddicted> omar" cat /to/file |grep yourword "should work
<ActionParsnip> omar: grep csv file
<omar> that's the thing, It doesn't work. I have a csv file with the word "Mobile" in it, grepping Mobile does not work
<erUSUL> ubuntuaddicted: useless use of cat award ... :)
<distress> omar: or you are wrong
<omar> ill give quick example, line looks like this
<omar> Mejren,Mejren,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,* Friends ::: * My Contacts,,,,,Mobile,+971 506926002,,,,,,,,,
<erUSUL> omar: grep Mobile file.csv
<omar> when I grep Mobile
<ActionParsnip> omar: cat file | grep -i mobile -wc
<omar> no output
<FloodBot1> omar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> omar: user -i to make it case (i)nsensitive
<thunsucker> _romeo_: also try cat /proc/loadavg
<Mechdave> omar, do you want to match the entire line?
<omar> that doesn't work either ;(
<omar> i've used grep before i have no idea why it's not matching anything
<omar> i'll upload something to pastebin to show you what i'm doing
<thunsucker> omar: paste exactly what you're typing here
<erUSUL> omar: works here
<omar> give me a min ;)
<erUSUL> omar: i used the line you pasted here
<librano> my English fails me... how do you call the bar at the bottom of a video that displays the current topic... like in news channels?
<distress> librano: status bar
<Mechdave> librano, news ticker
<Lost|Samith> omar:maybe something with reading the file
<aman_> 有中国人么?
<thunsucker> librano: rss ?
<bazhang> !cn | aman_
<ubottu> aman_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<librano> Mechdave: not the ticker... the one above that....
<ubuntuaddicted> omar yep youre right its not working with csv
<claudia> is there anybody around who can give me some tips for the musicplay rhythmbox? (i am interested in a plugin for songtext/lyrics)
<_romeo_> thanks for the command guys . but still most of the commands give many details. can i have a command that tells overall cpu usage
<_romeo_> in %age
<omar> ubuntuaddicted, how do I get it to work?
<erUSUL> _romeo_: top/htop
<Flamekebab> If an idea on Ubuntu Brainstorm is marked as "implemented" and it hasn't been implemented, can one file a bug report or something?
<ubuntuaddicted> omar cat itself works fine..with grep no output given
<deshymers> erUSUL: thanks for your help, I'm back reading soem guides now
<unop> omar, was this CSV file created on windows?
<librano> thunsucker: not rss
<omar> the reason I'm doing this is I've backed up all my contacts to google contacts and all my mobile and email contacts are mashed together, i'm trying to just parse out my mobile contacts
<erUSUL> deshymers: no problem
<omar> the csv file is a gmail export
<ActionParsnip> _romeo_: top
<queso> How do I configure which terminal is started when I hit Ctrl-Alt-T?
<unop> omar,  put on a pastebin the output of.    cat -et file.csv
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | queso
<ubottu> queso: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubuntuaddicted> omar i just created a test.csv wrote someeeeeeeeeeeeeeeething in and tried to grep..
<erUSUL> queso: System>Preferences>keybindings
<ubuntuaddicted> this fucking keyboard..sry for bad language
<omar> can i trust to send someone the csv file i'm trying to grep real quick?
<omar> and how would i go about sending it? :)
<jordo2323> I need to update a production workstation to 10.04 but was wondering if there were any glaring issues that should make me hold off for a week or two?  How has the general experience been upgrading to Lucid?
<IdleOne> ubuntuaddicted: apology after the fact is fail, if you know it wrong then don't do it
<aman_> = =! X-windows dead.
<llutz> *.csv are just specialy formatted textfiles, grep works fine on them if they aren't broken
<unop> omar,  ok, well, don't paste the output then .. just tell me what you see at the end of every line when you do.   cat -et file.csv
<ubuntuaddicted> idleone that were milliseconds of thoughts
<distress> omar: pastebin ?
<erUSUL> omar: it has to work... you are making some somple mistake
<bullgard4> My Learnid will not open under Ubuntu 10.04. Is this a known bug?
<omar> a bunch of garbage unop
<IdleOne> ubuntuaddicted: then take an extra second
<omar> looks like this ^@,^@,^@^M^@$
<sean130> are their any other clock/ weather formats for the droid eris?
<omar> yeah i would have though erUSUL! it's driving me crazy though!
<progrock`> is there any thing like expose on ubuntu (ie. I put my mouse in a corner, or pres ctrl+something and all my windows position themselvs where i can see each one, and choose one)
<ubuntuaddicted> yes omar is right it doesn t work here also
<unop> omar,  sounds like you need to convert the file to unix format first then
<queso> ActionParsnip, erUSUL: That is where to set the keybinding, but there isn't a way to change which terminal is started.
<ubuntuaddicted> idleone i will in the future
<unop> omar,   dos2unix file.csv > newfile.csv
<HexTasy> zzz need a < 6.1MB ramdisk/kernel LiveDesktop solution to use with nfsroot/yaboot!! help!
<omar> I'll try to export again using Outlook csv settinsgs. I used the google csv settings
<omar> unop, i'll try that first
<ActionParsnip> HexTasy: xpud without question
<omar> i don't have that command though unop
<HexTasy> xpud? what's that
<monty_hall> trying to getr courier mail to work w/ ubuntu.  I'm getting 556 errors, anybody know how to resolve?
<Galerien> Hey, I had a question, In windows7/vista, there is a way to have differents sounds settings for each "out", is that possible in Ubuntu/linux?
<ActionParsnip> HexTasy: the web will tell you  ;) boots in 3 seconds here
<distress> if just need to get col after 5th comma: cat csvfile | awk -F, '{print $6}'
<erUSUL> queso: System>Preferences>prefered apps ?
<ubuntu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<HexTasy> alright, i'll check it out
<queso> erUSUL: Tried that, doesn't work -- it only every loads gnome-terminal.
<llutz> omar: recode ibmpc..lat1 file.csv >newfile.csv
<unop> omar,  hmm,   sed 's/\r//g' file.csv > newfile.csv
<wng-> Can anyone reccomend a good sound card, comparable with the SoundBlaster X-Fi cards that are well supported in 10.04?
<_romeo_> shouldn,t top show 2 CPU's on a dual core processor?
<ActionParsnip> HexTasy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY1xAiNnPTc
<Galerien> Like, is it possible when I disconnect my headset that the sound goes to 0 so that my co-workers wont be bothered by it?
<mobodo> when you install anonymous ftp on ubuntu, what's the directory for anonymous users?
<wng-> _romeo_, 'grep proc /proc/cpuinfo' will show how many cores you have
<omar> unop,  i just did another export choosing the outlook/other app settings and grepping mobile works now
<omar> i was wondering why I had to grep using -a since grep was complaining the google csv was a binary file
<mobodo> n/m
<hmw> holy cow, what is this? live cd boots,. nice resolution. install, max. 800x600, reboot live cd again, no more nice resol. WTF??
<ActionParsnip> hmw: what, you mean xpud?
<queso> What's the correct way to modify the system time on ubuntu server?
<HexTasy> ActionParsnip: works with ppc?
<Mechdave> _romeo_, it does
<ActionParsnip> HexTasy: you'll have to check the xpud site,not sure
<_romeo_> i have 2 cores
<unop> omar, grep works on well formatted unix text files -- the minute you have DOS/Windows/Mac line endings, the input becomes invalid
<toastedmilk> I can't seem to get compiz animations to work using 9.10 and gnome
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: have you configured video drivers?
<Galerien> toastedmilk: what is you gc?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I have direct rendering with my card
<_romeo_> wng-, it shows processor 0 and processor 1
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, the radeon driver works fine with my legacy card
<wng-> _romeo_: then you have 2 cores
<thunsucker> _romeo_: that would mean 2
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: whats the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<toastedmilk> Galerien, what?
<ubuntuaddicted> omar it has sthg to do with the format strings..
<Galerien> Do has ActionParsnip says
<Cryp71c> Someone yesterday used the bot to give me a link to getting my BCM4312 wireless up and running, anyone know what that link was (Or what the command is to get the bot to display the link again)?
<_romeo_> then when i run top it only shows i cpu %
<_romeo_> 1 cpu %
<Mechdave> _romeo_,  2 cores in top -->  Cpu(s):  0.2%us,  0.7%sy
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<omar> well I couldn't grep my first csv file cause it was google's special CSV format, not a true csv file
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R580 [Radeon X1900 XT] (Primary)
<ubuntuaddicted> the xterm fe has a different than the file from excel or whatever due to this it does not find the word
<^Fredrik> I have a strange problem. My newly upgraded ubuntu 10.04 (from 9.10) is constantly having a load avarage of 1 even though the pc is ideling. Anyone have the same problem or know how to fix it?
<Cryp71c> ActionParsnip, thanks! (I have other issues, I tried to follow that last night)
<thunsucker> Wireless!: Cryp71c
<hmw> ActionParsnip: i am trying to get a better CRT up. It worked, when I just replugged while Karmic was running. After rebooting it wouldnt even use a custom xorg.conf. I now tried fedora, live cd did boot one time in 1600x1200, installed it,. 800x600 max. Reboot to live cd: still 800x600! [...]
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, glxinfo | grep "direct rendering" is yes
<wng-> _romeo_: press '1' after starting top
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I have a desktop cube and whatnot
<_romeo_> wng-, now i am happy
<ZykoticK9> bullgard4, i too am having issues with Lernid currently, it seems to connect in my case - but isn't showing anything in the windows.  Good luck.
<hmw> ... tried it several times, there is some "illegal edid" error in dmesg. I dont get it.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: ok so what's missing?
<_romeo_> thanks
<wng-> _romeo_: then if you want to save that change to a config file, press 'W' and it'll always be like that
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, that's what I'm in here for, I can't get the animations to work
<unop> omar, well from the description of what you say with the "garbage" at the line endings - it sounded to me like that was a DOS formatted file
<bullgard4> ZykoticK9:  Thank you for your information.
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: then i'd ask in #compiz its more specific to your issue
<luist> hey i updated from 9.10 to 10.04 (with update manager), but my terminator background is black now.. and it should be light gray like my gnome-terminal... how can i fix that?
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, I am asking in compiz, thought i'd check in here though since this channel is never dead
<_romeo_> wng-, what do mean by alway?
<chrisw1> can I still get Python2.5 on Ubuntu?
<_romeo_> always*
<wng-> _romeo_: whenever you start top it'll show both cores by default instead of you having to press 1 if you save it
<_romeo_> ok and how do we save it
<_romeo_> pressing q
<ActionParsnip> hmw: xor.conf is obeyed if it exists, just copy the file in and restart the x server, should be ok
<_romeo_> pressing w
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: i'd ask in both
<hmw> ActionParsnip: the one from the live cd?
<wng-> _romeo_: yea, W
<seth_> hi all
<toastedmilk> ActionParsnip, a few actually responded in compiz, thanks for the help!
<omar> unop, I see.. so now my new CSV file just has the mobile number without Mobile in the line. how do i match a digit with grep? using \d doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> hmw: if you are using the livecd you can copy over an archived xorg.conf and restart x, it will be used :)
<ActionParsnip> toastedmilk: sweeeeet
<hmw> ActionParsnip: rebooting. thanks meanwhile.
<omar> unop, nevermind, i just used [0-9]
<ZykoticK9> luist, my treminator background is black by default - open properties to change the colour
<_romeo_> wng-, i pressed w but again next time it opened like b4
<_romeo_> i had to press 1
<_romeo_> :(
<hmw> ActionParsnip: but it does no longer work from the live cd... !!!
<wng-> _romeo_: did you press W and not w?
<_romeo_> ohh
<_romeo_> my mistake
<hmw> it looks like 800x600 again...
<ActionParsnip> hmw: then the xorg.conf file isnt right, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<wng-> it should say something like saved to ~/.toprc
<omar> is there anyway I can match a digit without @ in the word too? grepping [0-9] will match both the phone number and emails that have digits
<_romeo_> wng-,  thanks man u rock!!!!!!!!
<omar> not sure how to do this without lookarounds
<wng-> is there anything like an Ubuntu HCL?
<enter_name> hello world, i am trying to add another session to the gdm session list
<nagchampa> don't suppose anyone has got the logitech g110 working in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | wng
<ubottu> wng: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> wng-: yep
<wng-> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> omar try in the terminal window Terminal->Formatstrings->and add the same as used in csv file
<nagchampa> ActionParsnip: thanks for your complete lack of help
<grkblood> how do i find out what device is my mic in port?
<nagchampa> i know it's not supported out of the box, i'm wondering if anyone's been trying to get it going
<thunsucker> nagchampa: no reason to be rude, he was just trying to help
<omar> ubuntuaddicted, don't have that option with gnome terminal (using 10.04)
<ubuntuaddicted> omar at the top of the window where the menu file aso is
<hmw> ActionParsnip: how can the xorg.cong be not right, when it worked the first time i booted the live cd and after installing (and enabling desktop effects) and rebooting to live cd, it is not broken. There must be something stored in the GPU. They do that, i am 100.0% sure. i tested it with my radeon. they remember stuff. Argh!
<wng-> Can anyone reccomend me a good sound card that is well supported in 10.04, I need my mic to work, hopefull it would be comparable to the SB X-Fi cards?
<hmw> s/not/now
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1460477   seems soe users use it on linux here
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: ?
<ActionParsnip> hmw: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     then restart x
<Soyo> Why is it when I finally decide to look for a solid-state linux netbook they have been replaced by some Win7 thing with all kinds of moving parts?
<bert_> hello there
<ubuntuaddicted> hi bert
<_romeo_> wng-, how can i know how much space my installed programs are occupying in ubuntu
<enter_name> does anybody know why System>Preferences>Sessions isnt there
<hmw> ActionParsnip: i will do that after examining the log. thx. sorry for my being strange. trying to get it working for hours now
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: why are you aiming your rant at me. I am not the only person to support users in here so step the hell back
<geekphreak> hello all folks
<wizard_> hi there
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i feel you dude, had the same in the early days. Kinda why I still use xorg.conf rather than all this automagic stuff
<wizard_> someone can teach me how to make ati radeon work in ubuntu 9.10 or newer?
<ubuntuaddicted> hi geekphreak
<ActionParsnip> !ati | wizard_
<ubottu> wizard_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Administrator_> hi
<ubuntitude> does anyone know of a command or script to rotate the touchpad input directions?
<Administrator_> i just installed mint
<jae> Do I correctly presume that Ubuntu (10.04) doesn't have a locale.gen?  And one is expected to just install the packages one needs?  (Or where does it keep locale.gen?)
<Lost|Samith> romeo: disk space?? the /usr will do
<wulfy> Administrator_,  your may want the mint support channel then :)
<llutz> Administrator_: wrong channel, no mint-support here
<ubuntuaddicted> ubuntitude you installed synaptics app ??
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_, please see my private message
<dravidan1234> what is the simple method to sync samba shares to ubuntu laptop?
<bert_> I have a graphics issue :I had a nvidia 6200 with lucid and dual screen (viewsonic 22" wide). It worked perfectly, with the nvidia-current driver. It burnt, so I used my intel graphic i845 for 2 days. now I bought a nvidia FX5200, usingdriver 173. In nvidia-settings, one of my viewsonic has a wrong resolution. How can I change that ?
<ubuntitude> ubuntuaddicted: yes, i have synaptic.
<Administrator_> sorry but i faced the same problem with ubuntu 10.4 too
<bazhang> Administrator_, mint is not supported here
<nagchampa> ActionParsnip: i wasn't ranting at anyone
<nagchampa> i was just browsing
<Administrator_> well the both had the same problem..
<nagchampa> the webs
<nagchampa> looking for the infos
<ubuntuaddicted> @titude gsynaptics
<Administrator_> my internet(cabled)is not workin
<wizard_> thx ubottu
<Mean_Admin> so, should I pain myself into making sense of WICD or Gnome-Network-Manager ?
<ubuntuaddicted> @titude thats the gui for gnome for config..its long time ago but i think somewhere are the options
<wulfy> nagchampa, "thanks for your complete lack of help ActionParsnip " thats defined as a rant
<thunsucker> nagchampa: I agree with wulfy
<ubuntuaddicted> bert in sudo nvidia-settings
<causual> network manager isn't showing up in my notification area even though it's installed. can anyone help?
<ubuntuaddicted> choose desktop settings
<ActionParsnip> wulfy: pretty much what I thought
<_romeo_> can i check how much space my installed programs are occupying in ubuntu
<thunsucker> _romeo_: sudo df -h
<ubuntuaddicted> there you can change the resoultion
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: care to explain yourself?
<_romeo_> apart from the movies, songs etc
<wulfy> ActionParsnip, theres hope for ya yet heres you thinking you were losing the plot
<ActionParsnip> wulfy: i lost it years ago :D
<nagchampa> it wasn't a rant, it was a response to an autoresponse along the lines of "go to this address for hardware support, don't ask here"
<Mean_Admin> causual: maybe add it to the panel ?
<thunsucker> _romeo_: use the df -h /dir/where/apps/are/installed
<causual> Mean_Admin, add _what_?
<geekphreak> _romeo_:  you can also try >> applications>>accesories >>disk space analyzer
<SlipperyChicken> Basic LAMP server with 8 HD hotswap hd bays, that needs to grow storage within 1 year with critical data.  RAID10 or LVM over RAID-1's ?
<tawd> can someone help with directory permissions?  i type "sudo chmod 777 [directory name]" and it still doesn't seem to apply to the folder
<_romeo_> ok
<xiaofan5971> shutdown but reboot
<Mean_Admin> causual: the gnome notifier... gimme a sec
<nagchampa> before i came to irc, i'd been looking into it for about an hour
<xiaofan5971> what should i do
<Wulfy> nagchampa,  so would you prefair people to script there cleints to respond to the same question 35 times a day?
<llutz> tawd: non-unix filesystem?
<Mean_Admin> causual: no my bad
<tawd> llutz, yes, NTFS
<itatsu> Hello everyone
<bert_> ubuntuaddicted, I can't find this option in nvidia-settings
<llutz> !ntfs > tawd
<ubottu> tawd, please see my private message
<itatsu> I have a little VPN question on 10.04
<nagchampa> Wulfy: no, i'd prefer people not to respond to someone if they have nothing of value to offer
<Mean_Admin> causual: is it started ?
<llutz> tawd: you cannot easily use unix-permissions on non-unix filesystem
<causual> Mean_Admin, yes
<bazhang> nagchampa, Wulfy lets move on
<Wulfy> nagchampa, for the fear of getting a lovely toned retort in return?
<nagchampa> i agree
<xiaofan5971> about what
<Mandrew> anyone out there that got the tethering with bluetooth working under lucid 10.04?
<xiaofan5971> ?
<tawd> llutz, ok, but thank you
<nagchampa> anyway, i guess no one in here has seen anything, so i shall move on elsewhere
<itatsu> have entered pptp details but there is no familiar "connect now" or "dial", it does not trigger automagically
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: ok, well Logitec HATE linux a fair old bit and the community coders make a few drivers for some of their products. There is a user who has the same make/model device and sounds quite happy, you could post on there to get a first hand experience od someone who actually has the keyboard with ubuntu to discuss the definite functionality of the device as the dude has one. Make sense?
<llutz> tawd: it needs mount-options, see the info ubottu gave you
<Zobjo_O> re
<tati> hola
<tawd> llutz, i did.  the partition mounts easily, but i just need to change one folder's permissions
<nagchampa> ActionParsnip: i've run into problems with logitech keyboards in the past, might try to find if there's anyone working on it in the kernel
<Mean_Admin> causual: I guess I'm not much help then :S I really thought it had a panel item you could add.. .I'm having network-manager isseus myself so at least I can sympathize
<itatsu> question: how to I trigger the pptp dialing
<tati> I'm Live In Spanish
<thunsucker> nagchampa: all things aside, the chances of a user in the same channel as you running the same keyboard is not going to be common when you having a gaming keyboard. search google
<llutz> tawd: you cannot
<ubuntitude> I'm attempting to create a screen rotation command that rotates my touchpad orientation in conjunction with my screen, but i can't find the xorg.conf file.
<Mandrew> tati Spain ;)
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: if its the kernel you are after info on then #kernel should help
<ubuntitude> any suggestions?
<wng-> Can anyone reccomend me a good sound card that is well supported in 10.04, I need my mic to work, hopefull it would be comparable to the SB X-Fi cards?
<bert_> ubuntitude, you have a nvidia card ?
<nagchampa> thunsucker: i wasn't looking on random channels, i was looking in #ubuntu to see if anyone has had any luck getting it going in ubuntu :P
<geekphreak> wng-: creative sb works good here
<nagchampa> ActionParsnip: yes, i know where to find it, thank you
<tawd> llutz, would booting into windows let me change the permissions?
<Galerien> re
<wng-> geekphreak: what model card?
<wng-> theres a lot of SB
<llutz> tawd: they won't have any effects when running linux again
<ubuntitude> bert_: i'm not sure, i have screen rotation functionality, though, so i assume that i do
<geekphreak> wng-: sound blaster ZS
<hmw> how can i find out, what driver X is using? I suspect it uses vesa, log says it uses builtin xorg.-conf which lists the "intel" driver along side with vesa and fbdev in Secion Device.
<thunsucker> nagchampa: you missed my point, the chances that someone else in this same channel has it is going to be rare. understand?
<wng-> geekphreak: thanks
<wng-> geekphreak: have you tested mic input?
<tawd> llutz, hmm.  ok thanks!
<ubuntitude> bert_: i have a rather dated laptop, unfortunately.
<nagchampa> thunsucker: yes, i understand you, and i agree, but i thought i'd try anyway
<geekphreak> wng-: yes i got mic working on skype and ubuntu :)
<nagchampa> understand?
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: I'd check the HCL, Logitech are notoriously bad with Linux support
<thunsucker> nagchampa: therefore your best chance will be to google
<amabo> man i love ubuntu and everything but i just can't get a good color profile going - can anyone help me out?
<ubuntuaddicted> hmw glxinfo should show under opengl renderer
<amabo> display profile*
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: absolutely
<thunsucker> nagchampa: now go go away and be rude to someone else on a forum ;)
<nagchampa> thunsucker: i've been googling for the last hour
<bert_> ubuntitude, with lucid there is no xorg.conf needed
<bert_> if you have nvidia, you can use nvidia-xconfig commandd to generate one
<Wulfy> thansucker :D nice :)
<nagchampa> thunsucker: so you think because there's little chance i'll get help here i shouldn't even try?
<ubuntitude> bert_: oh, really? Is there just a native command built in for touchpad orientation?
<shleda> hi, after upgrade to grub I can not boot into windows
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: maybe try a different search engine, different engine gives different results
<c0> when I log into ubuntu (9.10) I am getting a small white terminal, how can I determine why gnome won't start up properly
<nagchampa> ActionParsnip: this i have also done
<thunsucker> nagchampa: did I say that? no, I said your best chance is to search google. Several people have posted links for you, you can probably find what you need within 15 minutes
<nagchampa> thunsucker: the links that were posted i'd already seen
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: good, many see google as the only search engine which is pretty bad
<ubuntuaddicted> c0 sounds like compiz is running in defect mode..try to run the command in terminal metacity --replace
<causual> np Mean_Admin
<suncuigang> hello
<geekphreak> c0: is auto login enabled?
<nagchampa> i know my best chance is the web, which is why i started there
<nagchampa> when i was hitting dead ends, i thought i'd try here
<bert_> ubuntitude, no but you are looking for your xorg.conf file, aren't you ?
<archayl> hi all, how to play tscc coded vid such as this http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/V-codecs/tscc/oneminute.avi in lucid?
<ndlovu> any way to tell gwibber to show more than just two replies to a post?
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: you could contact logitech to ask but they'll probably tell you to jump
<soreau> ubuntuaddicted: Actually, that sounds more like an X session with no DE
<soreau> c0: How are you starting X?
<nagchampa> ActionParsnip: i will send them a strongly worded letter
<nagchampa> ;)
<suncuigang> hello
<ActionParsnip> nagchampa: just ignore logitech, vote with your wallet
<ubuntuaddicted> soreau i had this issue with an old ati card while running compiz screeen gets complete white and nothing than a shutdown is possible..
<suncuigang> anyone ?
<nagchampa> naw, i like the hardware
<bert_> ubuntuaddicted, can you please tell me where to check "use desktop settings" option in nvidia-settings plz ?
<nagchampa> i'll write my own driver if i have to :P
<ubuntitude> bert_: yes, since that seems to be the only way to modify the touchpad orientation that i've found
<c0> ubuntuaddicted: that gave me a window border and window buttons
<hmw> it says mesa intel. xorg.log no EE, but: WW Falling back to old probe method for vesa, then fbdev. WW Disabling Xv because no adaptors could be initialized. Does that mean anything? There is nothing else wrong in the log, i think
<nemo> One thing about Lucid that is driving me mad is that using main volume seems to do basically nothing until muted.  I have to use individual app volumes, and before that my ears get blasted
<c0> geekphreak: no, autologin is not enabled
<Pici> suncuigang: Hi, if you have a support question, just ask and someone will answer you if they know.
<soreau> ubuntuaddicted: That is not what he said though. He said "when I log into ubuntu (9.10) I am getting a small white terminal, how can I determine why gnome won't start up properly"
<nemo> (before I find the particular app)
<archayl> hi all, how to play tscc coded vid such as this http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/V-codecs/tscc/oneminute.avi in 10.04?
<ubuntuaddicted> ok my fault soreau
<c0> soreau: it's ubuntu desktop so X is started automatically at login
<bert_> ubuntitude, try lspci | grep -i vga in a term to see what card do you have
<nemo> Anyone else experiencing this, and is it peculiar to my admittedly crappy intel sound card?
<suncuigang> thx
<Nhawdge> Hey all, I was doing the upgrade to the new LTS and now when it boots grub shows "unknown command: initrd"
<geekphreak> c0: ok wanted to make sure you choosing right session type
<Soyo> Is the ASUS Ferrari One Ubuntu compatible?
<soreau> c0: What happens exactly when X starts?
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: depends on the hardware used
<h00k> Soyo: I'd imagine probably
<geekphreak> h00k: hi bud
<ubuntuaddicted> bert sry dunnot have nvidia possibility here..
<NoX> hi
<hmw> it says mesa intel. xorg.log no EE, but: WW Falling back to old probe method for vesa, then fbdev. WW Disabling Xv because no adaptors could be initialized. Does that mean anything? There is nothing else wrong in the log, i think  ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: like the exact chips used
<h00k> hey, geekphreak
<Cryp71c> Hrm I get an error : "SystemError: installArchives() failed" when attempting to activate the BCM B43 wireless driver, following the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx Under "Installing b43/STA hybrid drivers" subsection "No Internet Access"
<ubuntitude> bert_: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bert_> ubuntuaddicted,  ok np :)
<c0> soreau: I type in my password to login and then a small white terminal appears in the top left hand of the screen
<ubuntitude> bert_: so no Nvidia for me
<Soyo> AMD M780G
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i'd check your xorg.conf dude, you wil probably be able to get away with leaving resolutions out of the screen section if you define the driver and monitor refresh rates etc
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: like the exact wireless chip and the exact sound chip used, that sort of thing
<geekphreak> c0: when did this start happeneing, did you upgrade or something?
<Mandrew> so anyone out there that got the tethering with bluetooth working under lucid 10.04?
<archayl> how to play tscc coded vid such as this http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/V-codecs/tscc/oneminute.avi in 10.04?
<Guest29044> I have question : I'm on ubuntu server 10.04. It connect to the internet automatically but after some time, the connexion is lost
<Guest29044> how can I do to stay online
<c0> geekphreak: it started happening this morning, the only thing system change I made yesterday was to remove evolution
<Guest29044> ?
<hmw> ActionParsnip: we already tried that without success. It worked without that in the beginning. I remain puzzled. Thanks for your help though.
<ActionParsnip> Guest29044: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail
<ActionParsnip> hmw: strange stuff dude
<Cryp71c> Nevermind, closing Synnaptic fixes the "SystemError: installArchives() failed" error.
<c0> geekphreak: I reinstalled it now, but it didn't help
<geekphreak> c0: if you press alt+f2 >> any run pops up?
<nibbier> Siantoine: and also check /var/log/syslog
<causual> can anyone help me with my network manager problem?
<hmw> indeed. as i stated some days before: i am cursed. people do not want to believe me, but I have to believe myself ;-)
<ubuntitude> causal: what's the problem?
<archayl> hi all, how to play tscc coded vid such as this http://samples.mplayerhq.hu/V-codecs/tscc/tscc.avi in 10.04?
<ubuntitude> causual: what's the problem?
<causual> ubuntitude, it's not appearing
<hmw> i get such strange problems often in the last time... cursed. full moon. bad karma waves.
<c0> geekphreak: no
<geekphreak> c0: can you open terminal anything?
<Soyo> Acer InviLink 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N Wi-Fi CERTIFIED Not sure the sound...
<ubuntitude> causual: strange. Are you trying to connect to wireless or something?
<sunshinepants> anyone else having trouble connecting to msn with empathy after the latest update?
<causual> ubuntitude, yes
<ActionParsnip> Soyo: doesnt say much, you need to know the chip, you could email them
<ubuntitude> causual: okay. Do you have the greyed out wireless bars visible in the upper right of your screen?
<c0> geekphreak: I can launch gnome-terminal but it also goes to the top left corner of my screen as there is no window manager running
<causual> ubuntitude, no, btw this is 10.04
<Siantoine> ActionParsnip & nibbier : I will see it but I'm not sure I can resolve it by this way... I'm not very used to Linux
<geekphreak> c0: what happens when yoy type gnome-session or gnome-panel anything?
<ubuntitude> causual: yeah, i have lucid as well. Hmm...I had the same issues when i first started using ubuntu as well.
<Siantoine> ActionParsnip & nibbier : thx
<causual> ubuntitude, how did you fix it?
<c0> geekphreak: if I type in metacity --replace I get window borders and can move the terminal windows around the screen
<nibbier> Siantoine: well, there is 138423 reasons for an network (internet) connection to drop, without log entries or such... no way of diagnosing
<ubuntitude> causual: uh, one second, let me try to find the website i used
<nebo> hi, gdm doesn't get me into the gnome-session. but kdm does, any ideas? (after upgrade to lucid)
<ubuntitude> causual: here, try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<temon> what about 3d effect in sis chipset?
<coltox> nebo: sounds odd
<ubuntitude> causual: once you run the lshw.... command, give me the results
<geekphreak> c0: dont actually think evolution would have caused it ummm
<c0> geekphreak: will try gnome-panel in a second, rebooting
<geekphreak> ok
<nebo> coltox, yes it is... startxfce without gdm/kdm oder xdm works too
<nebo> so its not a x bug, i guess
<ubuntitude> does anyone know how to rotate touchpad input orientation on a non-Nvidia platform?
<cschamber> what do i have to do to be able to play zynga poker on facebook, i have already updated adobe flash, the frames show up now but the game room and the friend lists don't
<coltox> nebo: what graphic chipset do you have?
<geekphreak> cschamber: are you using irefox?
<geekphreak> firefox*
<cschamber> yes i m
<ActionParsnip> cschamber: can you use http://pastebin.com  to give the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<nebo> coltox, ati hd2600, but same problem with free radeon or prop. fglrx
<geekphreak> cschamber:  try some other browser, like chrome or something,
<frollino> hello, yesterday during the update everytime I run my PC my resolution is 800x800 but the nvidia X configuration tool says it's 1024x468. What to do? Is it a known bug? Thanks
<Lok> what is the default compiler c of lucid lynx
<ActionParsnip> frollino: run: sudo nvidia-xconfig     then reboot
<cschamber> ok ill try that actionparsnip
<bert_> flute !
<nebo> nothind inside the gdm log... strange.. i already reinstalled gnome-session
<ActionParsnip> frollino: after reboot run: gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<bert_> I found my problem : the little card I bought support 1600x1200 max on DVI :(
<nebo> (besides all other things starting with g *g*)
<coltox> nebo: does X crash? or what happens exactly?
<c0> geekphreak: I tried gnome-session. it loads my background and gives me output about my screenlets, but no windows actually show up
<c0> and the panels don't appear
<ActionParsnip> bert_: not a bad res
<nebo> coltox, its just back in gdm again
<geekphreak> c0: hmm ok
<matteo1990> Hi all, i dunno how to let my geforce8400 pass the audio signal trought the HDMI to my tv, any tips? I can't also raise upe IEC958 from alsamixer (is unmuted)
<bert_> ActionParsnip, when you have two LCD monitor wich work @1680x1050, it is not enought
<coltox> nebo: does gnome start from a fail-safe session?
<nebo> whats the difference between a kdm started gnome-session to a gdm started gnome session?
<nebo> coltox, no.. just back in gdm
<coltox> nebo: oh: gnome starts from kdm?
 * arjOsSari_ \/\/ellcome Back.... plend,,,,???
 * arjOsSari_ \/\/ellcome Back.... plend,,,,???
 * arjOsSari_ \/\/ellcome Back.... plend,,,,???
<FloodBot1> arjOsSari_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> nebo: nothing, it will start the same, you will have qt libs installed on the gnome desktop system to make kdm run
<coltox> ActionParsnip: the problem is that gdm is not working and kdm does :/
<frollino> ActionParsnip: it was better first
<nebo> ActionParsnip, kdm works. it starts gnome, but gdm does not.
<ActionParsnip> coltox: thats fine, use kdm
<nebo> ;o)
<c0> geekphreak: i think possibly some gnome python binding might be missing all the screenles can't do win.propert_get it's saying can't get a window manager
<frollino> now it isn't 800x600 nor 1024x768 :(
<vanscot> Mornings!
<frollino> don't know why
<nebo> maybe i need gdm to get into kde, haven't tried
<coltox> ActionParsnip: well, that's too easy ;)
<geekphreak> c0: possibly
<djbeenie_> hey guys trying to watch a vid in wmv and getting this error: video/x-asf-unknown decoder actual link:  http://labs.idefense.com/software/download/?downloadID=19
<geekphreak> c0: if you type gdmsetup, whats the default session?
<ActionParsnip> coltox: if it works, go with it :D
<Plugh> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. It went well but I only have sound in my headphones and nothing from my speakers. When I try to start Sound from System->Preferences I get the messages "Waiting for sound system to respond". I tried the "rm -r ~/.pulse" fix suggested from some web pages but I still get the "Waiting..." message, and still no sound from speakers.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<rabidweezle> is there a mod_wsgi package for apache in the repo?
<jshriver> Greetings I'm looking for a network scanning tool, not nmap. Used it at a previous job but can't remember the name. Remember it can port scan a range of IP's then build a report based on what software it found on the open ports and even gave security alerts if if found a known version with issues
<arjOsSari_> waloh
<jshriver> anyone know the name
 * arjOsSari_ say*=> Wellcome Back...........
<matteo1990> Hi all, i dunno how to let my geforce8400 pass the audio signal trought the HDMI to my tv, any tips? I can't also raise upe IEC958 from alsamixer (is unmuted)
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: did you kill pulseaudio before deleting the pulse stuff?
<frollino> ActionParsnip: that's the reason why I'm asking if there's an open bug :(
<arjOsSari_> umung kobot
<llutz> jshriver: nessus?
<Lok> can someone help me
<jshriver> that sounds right ty
<vanscot> I need some help about the icons on UNR.....
<arjOsSari_> taek
<Lok> how do I find out what my compiler is, I need the system variable
<vanscot> But not the icons in folder browser.
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: I think I did based on one page. I'll try it again and see what happens.
<vanscot> But the ones in the home menu.
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then press ALT+F2 and run: pulseaudio
<Plugh> Alt-F2?
<guilherme> whatś up
<Lok> can someone tell me?
<c0> geekphreak: it's just a grayed out screen with some radio buttons with "Show the screen for choosing who will log in" as being selected
<Plugh> Lok: Not until you state your problem.
<geekphreak> c0: has unlock option, unlock it
<coe88> tes
<c0> geekphreak: won't unlock
<vanscot> I want to resize them.
<ActionParsnip> Lok: there are many compilers dude
<cincinnatus> Why doesn't Ubuntu support flash 10.x?  Flash 9.x doesn't work on my 64 bit system.
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: it does, there is also a 64bit flash ppa too
<geekphreak> c0: think you ar ein gnome-failsafe
<smerz> cincinnatus, flash 10.x comes with ubuntu lucid out of the box
<Mandrew> cincinnatus download ubuntu-tweak
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: if you have a decent nvidia / ati card you can even install the 10.1 plugin
<geekphreak> c0: when you logout, >> what is session set to?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | cincinnatus
<ubottu> cincinnatus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: Before trying the kill I checked and found there is no pulseaudio task running.
<geekphreak> c0: use gnome
<LinuxGuy2009> smerz: the partner repo has to be enabled though.
<vanscot> <.<
<cincinnatus> ActionParsnip - it doesn't load with Synaptic.
<smerz> ah okay
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: thats good, now run: rm -r ~/.pulse*   then rerun it
<smerz> hmm
<smerz> then i dunno what i got
<smerz> %)
<Lok> ActionParship: yes, I know, I meant the gcc^^
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: hello sir
<arjOsSari_>  he,,eh,,,gerrr mbokmu,,layak thol ku ciss,,,,
<arjOsSari_>  he,,eh,,,gerrr mbokmu,,layak thol ku ciss,,,,
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, :) how are you??
 * vanscot stating my problem again.
<c0> geekphreak: there is no option to select a session
<arjOsSari_>  agug gug gug gug gug gug gug gug agug gug gug gug aauuu,,,,,,!!
<Lok> Plugh: I need to find out which my default c compiler is, Is there a default eviroment variable?
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installe
<vanscot> Hello, I need some help... I want to resize the icons on the home menu.
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: sorry: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<geekphreak> c0: when you choose your user, click it, below you should see
<c0> geekphreak: i only have language and keyboard
<Cornwall> !spam | arjOsSari_
<bazhang> arjOsSari_, stop that
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start and ps aux | grep pulse still reports no task running
<arjOsSari_> "¤<bazhang> arjOsSari_, stop that" ay no
<c0> geekphreak: there's also dude in a circle and the power option and that's it
<Guest68175> please help me install the jahshaka ?
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: you can also reboot once you delete the files, should be fine
<geekphreak> c0: thik you got x off,
<cincinnatus> thanks - guys - off to try it!!
<vanscot> Any ideas?
<c0> geekphreak: how do I fix that up?
<geekphreak> c0: sudo apt-get reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> cincinnatus: the command I gave IS on the link ubottu gave
<geekphreak> c0: does it give you option?
<Ddorda> how do I install the UNR packages on a regular Ubuntu?
<vanscot> Ddorda: apt-get install ubuntu-netbook I guess..
<ActionParsnip> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix | Ddorda
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix
<vanscot> Or was it ubuntu-netbook-remix ?
<Plugh> Lok, the default compiler is usually cc. One often see CC as an environment variable for the compiler. You would usually just define which compiler you want in your Makefile.
<ubottu> Ddorda: ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: netbook-meta): Transitional package for the Ubuntu Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.024 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 60 kB
<vanscot> Anyway...
<c0> geekphreak: that did it (sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop)
<vanscot> <.<
<c0> geekphreak: that's wierd
<geekphreak> c0: ok good luck
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: ok. I'll brb after I reboot.
<Lok> Plugh: Ya that´s what I need it for, I just didn´t know the variable for the c compiler
<tjuif> Bonsoir
<vanscot> No ideas about how to resize the icons on the home menu of UNR?
<geekphreak> tjuif:  french?
<tjuif> yes
<Lok> Plugh: but I don´t have a variable CC, is there another one
<geekphreak> !fr | tjuif
<ubottu> tjuif: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kora> hi, im running 10.04 now; has anybody else tried to use xfce-globalmenu from the gnome globalmenu team? it says that i have to manualle activate the globalmenu setting for gtk by posting this "export GTK_MODULES=globalmenu-gnome" in my xinitrc. i also tried this line in my .profile but the normal gtk menus dont disappear. any ideas?
<c0> geekphreak: that's for debugging that with me, I appreciate it. that was wierd.
<c0> weird*
<geekphreak> c0: welcome
<tjuif> it's #ubuntu-fr the french chan ?
<vanscot> ui
<vanscot> xDD
<bazhang> tjuif, yep
<vanscot> Really, please help..
<vanscot> :-7
<tjuif> thank you
<FloodBot1> vanscot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Plugh> Lok, If you are using make with Makefile, you can type makefile -p to print out make's database of rules and variable values. There is also makefile -d to see what make is doing in deciding what rules/commands need to be run.
<Plugh> oops... make -p and make -d
<vanscot> So sad, the only reply I got was a flood control bot.
<Ddorda> vanscot, ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<cschamber> ActionParsnip: i got the add-on and used the command line you gave me. no change, still have frames for the lists, but no actual lists.
<vanscot> And Ddorda, you're welcome bte.
<vanscot> *btw
<Plugh> Lok, I'll be back in a moment if you need anything further.
<karma_police> i have an old dell that i have installed 10.04 on and the video is horrid after installing nvidia drivers
<Lok> Plugh, thanks
<TommyThaGun> whoa! my last bootchart was 33 seconds... this one, with the new kernel, is 23 seconds!
<TommyThaGun> there's no way
<ActionParsnip> cschamber: can you give the pastebin of the output of the command, the command i give doesnt change anything on your system. It only lists some packages
<haavaros> How do I change the default size of a gnome-terminal window?
<karma_police> is there a fix for nvidia proprietary drivers yet? my problem has carried overf from 9.10 to 10.04 also...
<hidensoft> hi every body
<vanscot> haavaros: I guess it was with the profile settings.
<cschamber> ok ill dig deeper in to in in a few minuets, company just came over, thanks again
<hidensoft> i have php 5.3.2
<vanscot> Yeah..
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: tried the nvidia vdpau ppa?
<karma_police> not yet
<hidensoft> i want uninstall that and install php 5.2.12
<hidensoft> please help me
<karma_police> that in the repo?
<hidensoft> my ubuntu is 10.4
<haavaros> vanscot: Yeah, that was what I thought too ... odd! Functionality needs to be *added* to profile management in gnome-terminal, not *removed*
<vanscot> haavaros: yeah, profile settings and there you can change it.
<vanscot> Removed?
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: what is tis bug people rattle on about. I havent had a single hitch except plymouth not showing (which I am not bothered about)
<hidensoft> im new in ubuntu
<vanscot> I see it right now...
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: no, its an extra repo to add
<haavaros> vanscot: Haven't got that option
<vanscot> O.o
<IsmAvatar_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matteo1990> Hi all, i dunno how to let my geforce8400 pass the audio signal trought the HDMI to my tv, any tips? I can't also raise upe IEC958 from alsamixer (is unmuted)
<IsmAvatar_> !neaveou
<ManDay> i just installed lucid - where is the shutdown button?
<vanscot> Edit->Profile Preferences/settings...
<ManDay> !nvidia
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: No change. Still get the "Waiting..." message
<geekphreak> ManDay:  in the right corner
<IsmAvatar_> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<vanscot> And just at the bottom of the window you can see default size...
<ManDay> geekphreak, what?
<ManDay> where?
<ManDay> which right corner
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: thats all I know dude, did the pulse files get regenerated?
<karma_police> there a link? my vid resolution is bad after installing the recommended proprietary hardware driver.  the xorg setting window is useless also
<ManDay> oh, a sticker on my screen was ontop of it...
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: it did.
<geekphreak> ManDay: near th clock see round button?
<ActionParsnip> Plugh: ok then thats all i got
<ManDay> why are all the close minimize etc buttons on the right side of the title bar now?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | plugh
<ubottu> plugh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ManDay> and how do I get it back to the right?
<ManDay> s/right/left
<geekphreak> !controls | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<pierre_> hello
<akx8> hi
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa   you may want to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig    then reboot instead, may just help
<IsmAvatar_> !ask | pierre_
<ubottu> pierre_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Plugh> I don't have the volume control in the top right corner of my screen. I need to see which applet that is
<geekphreak> Plugh: think indicator
<hidensoft> please help me
<hidensoft> :(
<ManDay> geekphreak, i love inovation for the sake of innovation /sarcasm...
<hidensoft> i need install php 5.2
<TommyThaGun> I am seriously amazed... something that was just upgraded, I'm assuming my kernel, knocked 10 seconds off my boot time!
<rsk> hidensoft so install it?
<HOPPER> how to : use pc as a router wi-fi using 3g connectivity
<hidensoft> rsk, im new in ubuntu, please help me how i can
<akx8> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 but the thing is i have an desktop cd image and no internet on the pc on which i want to(can i do it without burning a cd)
<rsk> no thx
<Pici> !ask | hidensoft
<geekphreak> ManDay: normal is boring ;)
<ubottu> hidensoft: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HOPPER> can anybody hel me ?
<hidensoft> remove current php and install php 5.2
<geekphreak> Pici:  he want old php 5.2 version
<pierre_>  what is the equivalent for "notify-send" ( used in 9.04) in 10.04 in order to display a message in the right top corner of the desktop ?
<hidensoft> pici, ok
<Pici> hidensoft: Whats wrong with php5.3 ?
<HOPPER> how to : use pc as a router wi-fi using 3g connectivity
<TommyThaGun> HOPPER, isn't Zebra the big router software for linux?
<ManDay> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hidensoft> have Problem with cakePHP
<ManDay> !dust
<Lok> hm, Plugh? .. what are those cxx - flags? I am not very familiar with C makefiles ... he needs a CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER ... what is this one? the standard compiler too?
<arand> pierre_: the same, install libnotify
<vanscot> <.<
<karma_police> not a big deal anywys.. just some old pc i was testing with.. i will try that tho
<HOPPER> TommyThaGun: I;m new . I'm looking for an application to use on my ubuntu netbook remix
<hmw> ActionParsnip: I used the kernel parameter "nomodeset" and now xorg.conf takes effect. (Fedora 12, Ubuntu did something with it too, but is still a little bitchy, at least i got 1152xwhaterer)
<invisibleprison> Does anyone know how I can open apps on display :0 on a remote computer through ssh?
<akx8> i want to upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 but the thing is i have an desktop cd image and no internet on the pc on which i want to(can i do it without burning a cd)
<akx8> any one help please
<Plugh> ActionParsnip: I'll check those places mentioned by ubutto.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: wtg dude, glas you got the gold :D:D
<arand> !upgrade | akx8
<ubottu> akx8: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Mean_Admin> I'm battling network-manager: it worked days ago and gradually has acted weird; today, it pretends there are no wireless networks around me
<Plugh> geekphreak: The Indicator applet version 0.3.6 doesn't appear to be configurable in letting me say (or see) what it should indicate.
<arand> akx8: You need to use an alternate CD for that I think.
<ActionParsnip> Mean_Admin: could try wicd
<ManDay> whats the recent propriatary nvidia driver for 10.4?
<airtonix> Mean_Admin, have you tried restarting it ?
<ManDay> pkg name pls
<ActionParsnip> Mean_Admin: or wifi-radar
<geekphreak> Plugh: oh
<akx8> arand:cant i skip the alternate and use desktop instead
<mr_boo> akx8, maybe you could mount the image in an cd emulator
<karma_police> is there a way to save a persistant live usb to replicate it to a live cd or another usb flash drive for multiple installs?
<Mean_Admin> ActionParsnip: I've tried wicd but it has problems with my university's wifi auth system
<akx8> mr_boo:i tried that but didnt work
<mr_boo> akx8, like deamon tools but dont know if it exist in linux
<Mean_Admin> ActionParsnip: I'll look into wifi-radar
<Pici> hidensoft: There is no Ubuntu supported version of php 5.2 for Lucid.  You might find a ppa that has it, but that is unsupported.
<Plugh> ManDay: On my machine, I have 195.36.15-0ubuntu2 installed
<Mean_Admin> airtonix: I've restarted the service and then the whole system and still no change of heart
<arand> akx8: Nope, you'll need the alternate for that afaik: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<hidensoft> Pici, thanks
<mr_boo> akx8, i think you might out the image on an usb-dongle but i'm not sure
<mr_boo> akx8, i think i've read something about that earlier
<invisibleprison> When I open apps on display :0 on my own system through an ssh connection to localhost, it works fine. But when I try through a remote computer, it doesn't work.
<DJAshnar> I need DVDs.  Gave my GF the last 100 pack I had.
<airtonix> akx8, how about you investigate reconstructor.org or using remastersys ?
<akx8> isnt it possible to upgrade using desktop cd
<ManDay> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<distress> invisibleprison: copy the .Xauthority file
<bazhang> akx8, no, need the alternate
<Plugh> akx8: Do you have a spare partition?
<akx8> plugh:yes
<invisibleprison> distress, which .Xauthority file, and do what with it?
<DJAshnar> Is the Netcell 5 port PCI raid card supported under 10.04?
<ManDay> whats the pkg name for compiz preferences please?
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<akx8> and thankyou everyone ill download the alternate one
<Pici> ManDay: compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Pici> !nickspam > ^Aman
<ubottu> ^Aman, please see my private message
<melrokz> I just installed Ubuntu server 10.04 i386 and find that there is no GUI???
<distress> invisibleprison: you probably need to copy the authorization key which is in .Xauthority
<DJAshnar> did you type "startx"?
<karma_police> server has no gui
<airtonix> melrokz, concerned cat is concerned ?
<Pici> melrokz: Correct, the server install does not have a GUI
<DJAshnar> It doesnt? :O
<ManDay> thanks pici
<DJAshnar> ack!
<invisibleprison> melrokz, you can add a gui, but most servers don't tend to need a GUI
<akx8> melrokz:you can install one
<Plugh> akx8: One possibility would be to extract the files from the ISO and put them in to the spare partition. Make sure to preserve the directory structure. I'm not sure how you would tell Ubuntu's install to look at the spare partition though for its files.
<distress> invisibleprison: so if you connect to a server you have to get its key first
<melrokz> no, not the install, the installed server! No GUI!
<invisibleprison> distress, so, I need the .Xauthority file from the remote system?
<distress> yeah if you copy that its the most easy workaround
<distress> you actually have to copy the key with xauth over the network
<Pici> melrokz: Thats what I was talking about.  Ubuntu Server has no GUI, only command line.
<invisibleprison> distress, do I copy it over my own .Xauthority?
<DJAshnar> Just be glad Ubuntu isnt Debian... that was 5 DVDs :O
<ManDay> how do i get the shutdown button n all that back into the menus?
<melrokz> oh! can i install one? how?
<akx8> whats the major difference between ub server and desktop (besides gui)
<geekphreak> ManDay: press alt+f2  >> gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<distress> invisibleprison: the user that u use to startup X has the right xauth keys
<Pici> !server | akx8
<ubottu> akx8: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ManDay> geekphreak, ...
<Pip> Hello, what's the default font of gnome-terminal ?
<akx8> thanks ubottu
<distress> invisibleprison: but i never can remember if its the sever that needs the client key or the other way round
<IsmAvatar> ManDay: If you remove the user info button from the panel, it'll return to the menus.
<Pip> ubottu, Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geekphreak> ManDay: else just right click the panel >> add to panel add the shutdown widget
<robert__> is it just for me, or does lucid lynx require a lot more RAM?
<ManDay> geekphreak, that doesnt bring them back into the menus
<robert__> anyone that knows?
<ManDay> thanks IsmAvatar m
<invisibleprison> distress, I'll do more research, thanks
<IsmAvatar> no
<IsmAvatar> problem
<geekphreak> ManDay: but that does ^
<melrokz> !ubuntuserver
<invisibleprison> distress, this wouldn't be for X forwarding, right?
<melrokz> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ManDay> can i savely remove all ALSA related packages from a 10.4 install (why are they there in the first place??) ?
<distress> invisibleprison: if you cp the .Xauth file from the user that started X it cant go wrong
<distress> invisibleprison: precisly for X forwarding
<ManDay> or wait, pulse is based on alsa, no?
<ManDay> man i never get this sound stuff right
<cz> Hello all... anyone have expertise with keyboard layouts? I've got a minor conflict between KDE and a Gtk program...
<Plugh> geekphreak: I just check Synaptic and discovered there is an indicator-sound package.
<IsmAvatar> ManDay: welcome to the club :-p
<invisibleprison> distress, I'm not wanting to forward X, I want to run a command on a remote computer and have it open it on that remote computer
<IsmAvatar> ManDay: You know how they said they got rid of HAL? Well, it was still installed on my computer, so I figured I could remove it... Bad idea.
<draginxx> If Im on 10.4 and have php 5.3.2 with suhosin patch 0.9.29 how can I update the suhosin patch to 0.9.31? It fixes a lot of the 5.x branch bugs and this seems fitting for ubuntu to keep updated since its security/segfault fixes, but yer no updates :(
<Plugh> ManDay, I'm also fighting a sound problem. Seems like was much simpler before PulseAudio.
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: i think you can use: DISPLAY 0.0 command
<geekphreak> Plugh: i think its installed by default
<distress> invisibleprison: to run a remote command u use ssh, to have it open up a graphical application you want to forward that app to your local X server for which you need to set xauthorization
<ManDay> IsmAvatar, LOL @ the hal thing
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: i foget the exact syntax but its something to do with the DISPLAY bit
<ManDay> thats awful
<Plugh> geekphreak: It might be on a fresh install but it wasn't installed on my machine. I have installed it now.
<distress> yeah export DISPLAY=:0 is done by ssh -X
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, I tried export DISPLAY=:0 (which worked with localhost, but not a remote host)
<geekphreak> Plugh: custom install?
<invisibleprison> distress, as I said, I DO NOT want it to forward. That is the opposite of what I want.
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: i see, try a different display number is all i can suggest
<Pip> What's the default font of gnome terminal ?
<Plugh> geekphreak: Not exactly. Upgrade from 9.10
<distress> invisibleprison: then its a non option afaik
<geekphreak> ok
<ManDay> IsmAvatar, i guess i should have learned by now that you better remove nothing from the vanilla ubuntu - no matter how bloated it is. if you remove minesweeper the keyring might stop functioning out of the sudden
<ActionParsnip> Pip: terminal   is te font name too
<distress> invisibleprison: or you run 2 X servers
<Plugh> geekphreak: I do get rid of some stuff I don't need (like Evolution)
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, would it be a permissions issue?
<distress> no its an xauth issue
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: try the command with sudo
<akx8> does any one have the shell script to display first 100 number of the fibonacci sequence
<geekphreak> Plugh: that can cause issue sometime, but hey you can always try to reset panels
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: not seen that, i rip the guts out of a fresh install
<Lok> Plugh? may I ask some more questions?
<Plugh> I'm sure I've removed Evolution in 9.10 and About me still worked but it seems part of it is needed for About Me to work. Not that I need About Me.
<Pip> ActionParsnip, terminal ?
<IsmAvatar> akx8: that sounds incredibly useful
<invisibleprison> distress, ActionParsnip: This is what I am essentially wanting to do: http://www.lamolabs.org/blog/2708/one-liner-getting-remote-desktop-sharing-compiz-to-play-nice-under-ubuntu-9-04-with-gnome/
<ActionParsnip> Pip: yeah i believe the font is terminal, let me check
<Plugh> Lok, ask. I'm here for a bit while working through my issues.
<geekphreak> !resetpanels | Plugh
<ubottu> Plugh: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, then you are just lucky. everything that goes beyond "Add/Remove software" is a damn roulette
<Pip> ActionParsnip, please give more information about the default font, name, size, I want to configure my URXVT to have that font as default
<llutz> akx8: http://www.lug.or.kr/files/docs/Advanced_Bash-Scripting_Guide/HTML/recurnolocvar.html
<monty_hall> I found that courier fails because by default /var/run/courier/authdaemon owner ship is root:root not daemon:daemon, where can I report this?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: i rip out totem, empathy ubuntuone, gimp, most of evolution (seems to remove the panel if you take it all out), the games, xsane
<Mean_Admin> something is wronger
<robert__> what
<robert__> ?
<ActionParsnip> Pip: seems it doesnt want to tell me, let me see if guake is nicer
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, thats all among the add-remove-software thingy
<Lok> Plugh: can you tell me what those CMAKE_CXX flags are? I have an issue with the CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER flag... he´s saying CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND
<Mean_Admin> wifi-radar and network manager don't see my wireless stuffs
<Pip> :D
<Pip> Okay ActionParsnip
<Plugh> Lok, I think that might be related to C++
<ActionParsnip> Pip: monospace maybe?
<distress> invisibleprison: youre forwarding an graphical application to your own desktop aka X server
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: yeah but i have a script to do it automatically, as well as add nice repos and install stuff I actually want
<Lok> Plugh: hm, I found some article where it is saying the c++ library of gcc is missing, I´ll try to install this one and then try again
<Lok> Plugh: thanks for now
<Pip> okay
<Lok> ;-)
<invisibleprison> distress, if I were to forward X, and then change the window manager, that would do weird things to my own system. I want to change the window manager temorarily on the remote system.
<Plugh> geekphreak: eek. Shouldn't have done the unset part. Now a lot of the icons I had added to the top panel are gone.
<om26er> !totem-xine
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<geekphreak> Plugh: ?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, so that is what that's all about :P :P
<Mean_Admin> what should I do if 'iwconfig' reports a wireless device as present but none of my supplicants seem to use it ?
<geekphreak> Plugh: told you it would reset !
<ManDay> oops, DUST theme just went missing :P
<IsmAvatar> >_<
<ManDay> well i admit that must have been my fault
<BiggFREE_> Please Give me an example using dpkg ?
<arvind_khadri> hi, after blacklisting a module, is initramfs needed ?
<KaiForce> I restored a recently created (on other hardware) 10.04 x86 Desktop image to an Acer laptop, and it hangs (flashing cursor in upper left corner) on boot.  I am also unable to boot the 10.04 CDROM on this machine (black screen after showing the Ubuntu logo).
<distress> invisibleprison: X forwarding is independant of window managers afaik
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: yeah, i script a lot of stuff but i do rip about a third of the packages out including all the drivers I will never use (I used to have a voodoo card way back when but Ubuntu still installs me the driver)
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE_: to do what?
<Plugh> geekphreak: It certainly did. I thought you just meant reset as in stop and start up again. on, well. I'll just add the icons to the top bar again
<invisibleprison> distress, did you look at the link I sent you?
<BiggFREE_> Updating
<djbeenie_> hey guys trying to watch a vid in wmv and getting this error: video/x-asf-unknown decoder actual link:  http://labs.idefense.com/software/download/?downloadID=19
<llutz> BiggFREE_: man dpkg, wrong tool
<ubuntitude> is it possible to enter a string of commands into the keyboard shortcuts app under one shortcut? If so, how?
<BiggFREE_> apt-get
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE_: you want apt-get to upgrade dude, not dpkg
<IsmAvatar> ubuntitude: if not, you could point it to a shell script
<distress> yes invisibleprison ofcourse it speaks of sshing into a remote box then setting its display to your own display
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE_: without the last ' character
<distress> invisibleprison: i dont know the applicationns it menitions
<BiggFREE_> Give a hint please with dpkg ?
<ubuntitude> IsmAvatar: oh, right. Completely forgot about that. That will prolly work.
<llutz> ActionParsnip: cut the "sudo apt-get upgrade; "
<max0> hey all, my volume controller disappeared from the notification area, anyone can help me out how to get it back please?
<paranoidi> so, I clicked "add new panel" from top panel context and it added me a empty transparent passive panel to right side, wtf?
<invisibleprison> distress, :0 is NOT your own display.
<IsmAvatar> you're welcome ;-)
<invisibleprison> distress, unless it's a local system
<linuxdc> hello
<arvind_khadri> hi, after blacklisting a module, is initramfs needed ?
<delac> Hi! I have a Huawei 3G stick that works ok. But every time it is atached, it will also mount itself as CD (Mobile Partner). How do I prevent this automatically?
<invisibleprison> distress, if I wanted to forward X, I would just use ssh -X
<paranoidi> how can I get rid of the panel when I cannot click on it? and why the hell does latest and greatest ubuntu still has these kinds of problems? ;P
<distress> so you want to ssh into a remote box then open an grapical application on that remote box
<distress> invisibleprison: ?
<BiggFREE_> Please Give me an example using dpkg ? I am a new user.
<IsmAvatar> well, a lot of these problems were actually introduced with the latest and greatest, and didn't exist in 9.10
<ActionParsnip> paranoidi: the release is still young so it will have issues
<geekphreak> BiggFREE_: example of what?
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE_: i gave you one
<BiggFREE_> Give a hint please with dpkg ?
<llutz> BiggFREE_: read "man dpkg"
<Oer> !dpkg | BiggFREE_
<ubottu> BiggFREE_: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Mean_Admin> what should I do if 'iwconfig' reports a wireless device as present but none of my supplicants seem to be able to use it (e.g. NM shows no wireless networks)
<BiggFREE_> ok :) ty
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, thats what im trying to do too. maybe you have some advice for me where to look for unneeeded packages or could give me that script so i can take a look myself :)
<invisibleprison> distress, example. If you go to a virtual terminal and try and open rhythmbox, it will say "unable to open display." But if you type "export DISPLAY=:0; rhythmbox" it will open correctly.
<KaiForce> Anyone reporting issues where they can't run the live CD?  In my case, the system is an Acer Travelmate 2300
<geekphreak> llutz:  :)
<ActionParsnip> BiggFREE_: dpkg does the work after apt-get does its trick, you use dpkg to manually install individual files
<draginxx> If Im on 10.4 and have php 5.3.2 with suhosin patch 0.9.29 how can I update the suhosin patch to 0.9.31? It fixes a lot of the 5.x branch bugs and this seems fitting for ubuntu to keep updated since its security/segfault fixes, but yer no updates :(
<BiggFREE_> I will read man dpkg
<Ahadiel> Mean_Admin, make sure that there are networks available. sudo iwlist <interface> scan
<Ahadiel> err, ManDay ^
<distress> invisibleprison: then if you ssh without the -X option it should work
<bala> Hi am from kanchi LUG Ubuntu 9.10 & 10.04 is hanged after logging please give solution for me
<paranoidi> ActionParsnip: sigh, now which god forsaken config I must edit to get rid of them?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: my server is in traction right now and getting a new one so the script is on the backup drive right now, sorry
<monty_hall> how to file ubuntu package bug?
<ManDay> erm Ahadiel my network?
<arvind_khadri> !bug | monty_hall
<ubottu> monty_hall: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Ahadiel> ManDay, Oh, I guess I was right the first time :P Sorry
<invisibleprison> distress, but it doesn't. That is why I am trying to find out why. lol
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, lol, shouldnt your pet have eaten it?
<ManDay> :D
<shane2peru> ok, my notification area is getting too full of icons, is there a way to hide these icons?
<Ahadiel> ManDay, Walls of text confuse me
<bala> Am also filed that bug in launchpad
<ActionParsnip> paranoidi: depends on the issues, ask in here and yuo may get help, websearching is also good. There is no blanket answer to get rid of all issues, or it would be part of a standard install wouldnt it
<geekphreak> paranoidi: the invisible panel?
<geekphreak> paranoidi: just logout , log back in, it should show
<invisibleprison> distress, it says "No protocol specified, Cannot open display:"
<IsmAvatar> I hate the invisible panel
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: just got old really and its been on 24/7 for a few years now
<shane2peru> I mean hide the notification icons kind of like Windows XP does? with an arrow to display them, and then make them hide again?
<paranoidi> geekphreak: ah, I'll try ...
<distress> invisibleprison: if you add a line export DISPLAY=:0 to the remote .bashrc it should do it
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: asus p1-ah2 pudit, pretty solid system, acer revo nettop next. treating myself to a new pc this time :)
<bala> arvind_khadri: Is any idea
<IsmAvatar> it's pretty annoying how I want to adopt the buttons-on-left theme, but facebook and firefox put their close buttons on the right >_<
<mdisieno> so say i accidently deleted my last panel left how do i make another one?
<IsmAvatar> er, firefox-tabs
<geekphreak> mdisieno: right click panel >> new panel?
<paranoidi> geekphreak: worked, thanks!
<Mean_Admin> so since iwlist reports "no scan results", I'm to assume that there is a hardware layer problem or something ?
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, distress, running the command with sudo worked. Thanks. ;-D
<mdisieno> geekphreak, theres no panel to rc, thus my issue
<geekphreak> paranoidi: welcome
<ManDay> can anyone confirm the name of the current gforce propriatary nvidia package?
<oli```> is there any way to disable forced disk checking on from grub (ie kernel params)?
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: nice, looks like it was a permissions thing. You can now scare users with zenity :):)
<geekphreak> mdisieno: deleted both?
<IsmAvatar> !nvidia | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BiggFREE_> I was ignoring that there was a manual.  Thanks
<ManDay> IsmAvatar, been there done that :P
<IsmAvatar> meh. Least I could do ;-)
<sidh_> i want to change application language how to change it
<ubuntitude> IsmAvatar: I attempted to create a shell script, but that didn't work. I tried to use && as well, and that didn't work either.
<mdisieno> geekphreak, yes, i had the top for programs and was using docky for the bottom
<DJAshnar> I want to print the manual.  Who will supply ink for my printer?  *giggle*
<BiggFREE_> lol
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, nice. I'll have to give that a try. "I see you..." ;-D
<DJAshnar> For what Staples wants, I could buy a thick book... from Barnes and Noble.
<bala> Hi guys. I need solution
<IsmAvatar> ubuntitude: if a shell script doesn't work, that suggests to me that it's either not capable of running what you input at all, or you did the shell script wrong.
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: you can uninstall the ubuntu documentation too, saves 250Mb
<geekphreak> mdisieno: you can try to reset them
<king313> Hi, have rights, by default, a ubuntu user to create a chroot jail?
<IsmAvatar> ubuntitude: make sure the shell script has appropriate permissions - especially execute permissions
<mdisieno> geekphreak, how do i go about that, is there a config file i can delete?
<ManDay> ActionParsnip, did that, i think it was among addremovesoftware too
<geekphreak> !resetpanels | mdisieno
<ubottu> mdisieno: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ActionParsnip> ubuntitude: make sure the top line read: #!/bin/bash
<ubuntitude> IsmAvatar: lemme check that. The script is correct, i pulled it off of the ubuntu forums.
<geekphreak> mdisieno: see if that helps
<ubuntitude> ActionParsnip: yeah, it does.
<oli```> is there any way to disable forced disk checking on from grub (ie kernel params)?
<ActionParsnip> ManDay: just pull out what you don't need, saves space
<KaiForce> where to go for support in case a laptop isn't working with Live CD of 10.04?
<geekphreak> oli```: there is, but aint recommened afaik
<mdisieno> geekphreak, yes it did,thanks for the command
<oli```> geekphreak: i'm stuck waiting for 6TB to be checked and i need the computer
<geekphreak> mdisieno: welcome
<casino_> tes
<casino_> hello
<casino_> hallo
<jean-pierresainf> hello
<IsmAvatar> tes?
<ubuntitude> IsmAvatar: yeah, it has proper permissions.
<delac> how do I "safely remove" from command line?
<CrOOgie> hi there
<IsmAvatar> delac: man umount
<junctions> I'm new to the IRC support deal, but thought I'd give it a try, so excuse me if I don't work the nettiquete correctly
<junctions> basically I wanted to know if anyone can help me with an AspireOne 751h and it's graphics configuration, as I just upgraded to Lucid Lynx disregarding the fact that no fix for the graphics bug is found on it's help.ubuntu.com page
<junctions> maybe you guys can point me to how I would go about addressing this issue here (or if you think another way is better such as the ubuntuforums.org)
<FloodBot1> junctions: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ervis> delac,  umunt
<tapio> I just noticed, after installing ubuntu on my own machine with the same usb stick I had used the day before to install ubuntu on my gf's machine that I had the same hostname as she. Does the install make any changes to the usb disk?
<CytotoxicTCell> How do i use the BRain Fuck Schedular?
<CrOOgie> anyone is using Elementary-mod ? :>
<llutz> delac: sudo sync, umount...
<IsmAvatar> sync? That's a nifty command
<CytotoxicTCell> How do i use the BRain Fuck Schedular?
<CytotoxicTCell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<FloodBot1> CytotoxicTCell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ord> would it be possible to make rhythmbox stop playing if the internect connection is down?
<ManDay> the gnome menu text takes the window background color - thats a problem , anyone here using dark wuindow background and can see his menu?
<tapio> CytotoxicTCell: get the kernel source, get the patch from colnivas(or whatever), apply, compile, reboot.
<CytotoxicTCell> ok thanks
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212>  what is BLKDISCARD for or lets say what does it do, i googled but found no real explanation
<KaiForce> where to go for support if a system won't boot with Live CD (Desktop x86 10.04 on Acer Travelmate)
<The_ManU_212> since some days i get "Calling BLKDISCARD from 0 to foobar failed." when formatting drives with ext3 or ext4 its displayed once in the summary before formatting
<The_ManU_212>  happens to ide drives and usb stivcks
<geekphreak> KaiForce: ran md5sum on the iso before burning?
<rsk> oh nice
<tapio> CytotoxicTCell: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/bfs/
<rsk> now i can swear safely in this channel thanks -ck for the brain _fuck_ schedueler =)
<dbum> ord: You could write a script in python
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  correct
<CrOOgie> i have to know if there are possible to copy/move selected files from one panel to second in Elementary MOD by one shortcut (eg. like in mc) ? Anyone have idea how to do that ?
<junctions> hey there, anyone have an AspireOne 751h? or use the poulsbo drivers?
<geekphreak> KaiForce: cdrom first boot device in bios?
<UbuntuLily> Is there a way under Ubuntu 64x to install a 32 bit browser so I can run flash, etc?
<KaiForce> cd was used to create an image on another system and worked fine
<CytotoxicTCell> thanks!
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  it is booting, showing Ubuntu logo, and after about 30 seconds black screen and nothing
<jean-pierresainf> ubuntu 10.04 on ABIT AN52 does not boot !
<Flare-Laptop> UbuntuLily: There is a flash for 64bit
<junctions> UbuntuLily: How about using medibuntu?
<Plugh> I have the indicator applets looking the way I want. I just removed the additional indicator packages for indications I didn't want.
<jean-pierresainf> has anyone seen this kind of issue
<IsmAvatar> If my computer has 64 bit support, is there any reason to not run 64 bit linux?
<geekphreak> Plugh: great
<Flare-Laptop> IsmAvatar: no your should run it in 64bit
<skrite99> UbuntuLily, when i first installed Lucid, i could not use hulu, after i got flash from the adobe site, i could.
<zacktu> where are instructions for setting java for eclipse -- i just installed lucid and then eclipse -- eclipse doesn't find a java -- i've installed sun java 6, but don't know what to do next
<ManDay> guys, can anyone name the current NVIDIA driver for 10.4?
<eagles0513875> zacktu: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<geekphreak> zacktu: downloaded java from ? , how did you install it?
<KaiForce> IsmAvatar:  there are reasons, but not good ones (i.e. you have a 32bit CD and are too impatient to download 64)
<junctions> IsmAvatar: my wife uses kubuntu-amd64, it's no problem except for some things that change like flash... also if you program you have to keep in mind that your binaries won't run in other computers
<eagles0513875> zacktu: that has all you need in regards to restricted formats from java to audio codecs etc
<Plugh> geekphreak: Added volume control indicator package and removed the ones for me and messages.
<IsmAvatar> junctions: good point. I am a heavy programmer.
<geekphreak> cool
<molfar> i've a huge problem. using ubuntu 10.4 64x. I trying to install driver for nvidia 7600 gt. i follow instruction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 . But whaen I try to install driver - I get an error that cant load kernel nvidia.ko
<UbuntuLily> When I check software center it says Not avaiable for type of computer amd64
<Plugh> brb... going to log out and in to the desktop to check something
<zacktu> geekphreak: i set software sources and installed java w/ synaptic -- java -- version says it's now the right java -- the problem is how to tell eclipse to use this java
<molfar> i've a huge problem. using ubuntu 10.4 64x. I trying to install driver for nvidia 7600 gt. i follow instruction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 . But whaen I try to install driver - I get an error that cant load kernel nvidia.ko
<junctions> IsmAvatar: I'm not a heavy programmer, I imagine there are workarounds if you do use 64 bits (since it can still run 32bit programs I imagine it can also compile them, but you have to specify that when compiling)
<CrOOgie> anyone know if there are possible to copy/move selected files from one panel to second in Elementary MOD by one shortcut (eg. like in mc) ? Anyone have idea how to do that ?
<Plugh> geekphreak: I logged out and in again. All my top panel icons are back. :-)
<Flare-Laptop> junctions: your right
<geekphreak> zacktu: is terminal open ?
<Flare-Laptop> Some stuff you'll have to compile but otherwise, you'll be ok
<geekphreak> Plugh: default ones or the one you customized?
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  i also tried restoring an image built on another machine to this Acer and it does the same thing (shows Ubuntu logo, then black screen and no disk activity)
<Plugh> geekphreak: My customized ones.
<geekphreak> Plugh: great then
<molfar> i've a huge problem. using ubuntu 10.4 64x. I trying to install driver for nvidia 7600 gt. i follow instruction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 . But whaen I try to install driver - I get an error that cant load kernel nvidia.ko
<jean-pierresainf> guys I need some help with 10.04 boot on AN52 ABIT mb
<zacktu> geekphreak: yes, terminal is open
<geekphreak> KaiForce: no errors nothing, can    you change mode?
<jean-pierresainf> is there a place to go to beside this forum
<KaiForce> geekphreak - I'll try - where/what to change?
<Lazy^> molfar: are you using apt or trought Hardware Drivers ?
<junctions> is there an easy way to do a rollback on distribution upgrade? (I want to go back to 9.04 on a computer with graphic issues)
<neiliob1973> need help with bad text displaying in firefox...sporadically gets garbled/unreadable. fresh install of 10.04, ATI Radeon XPress200.  been Googling for hours, no luck
<Flare-Laptop> jean-pierresainf: this isn't a forum this is a IRC channel
<Plugh> geekphreak: I got the ~/.gconf* dirs off my system backup I made last night before I upgraded to 10.04
<geekphreak> zacktu: when you type java , what comes up
<BluesKaj> molfar,  http://pastebin.com/JBx5RXvc
<shane2peru> with fdisk is there a way to tell what the partition is?  ext3 or ext4?
<jean-pierresainf> thanks :-) sorry :-(
<geekphreak> KaiForce: , where it shows ubuntu log , should be option , press f4 to change mode
<chuy_max> !version
<littlepenguin> hi effribatti
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<shane2peru> it gives the id as 83 Linux
<chuy_max> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<researcher1> is ubuntu having some software to extract emails from webpage or a file?
<molfar> Lazy^: hardware
<KaiForce> shane2peru:  use P in fdisk
<ubuntitude> i'm attempting to get terminal to execute a command when a variable is of a certain value. I found a script for it, but it doesn't seem to be working. Can someone check if it's correct for me?
<bastid_raZor> shane2peru: mount
<geekphreak> shane2peru: sudo fdisk -l
<zacktu> geekphreak: when i type java i get a set of usages
<CytotoxicTCell> does ubuntu support hyperthreading?
<shane2peru> KaiForce, as an option?  sudo fdisk -P -l ?
<IsmAvatar> hyperthreading? That sounds deadly
<Lazy^> molfar: try trough apt/aptitude/synaptic
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  thanks.  It doesn't get that far.
<jean-pierresainf> Flare-Laptop do you have some info about issues on AN52 boards
<delac> how do I "power down" a usb stick or similar external device? I allready manage the "umount"-part...
<molfar> BluesKaj: this way installs older version of driver then I need
<geekphreak> KaiForce: oh ok, tried with usb boot?
<KaiForce> shane2peru sudo fdisk /dev/sda then when in use P option
<geekphreak> zacktu: well you can try java -jar to load eclipse
<molfar> Lazy^: the repository has only older version that i need
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  no - attach USB drive to system and image that?
<Flare-Laptop> jean-pierresainf: I have no idea :( Sorry
<king313> Hi, have rights, by default, a ubuntu user to create a chroot jail?
<junctions> researcher1: I don't believe that there's something solely for ubuntu to do that, I'd look into firefox add-ons or general linux apps
<jean-pierresainf> ok Thanks :-)
<Flare-Laptop> !chroot | king313
<ubottu> king313: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<shane2peru> KaiForce, hmm, I don't like monkeying around in fdisk, too risky, I will mount it and then run the mount, thanks though
<BluesKaj> molfar, that's the method i use with my geforce 7600gt
<MeraX> Hi, where i can find the german sourcecode of gnome-panel-2.0.mo?
<researcher1> junctions: ok.i need some help here
<KaiForce> shane2peru:  use P then use Q, you'll be OK
<king313> Flare-Laptop, thanks, I want to know if, by default
<king313> with the initial configuration
<geekphreak> zacktu: well you can try java -jar to load eclipse ?
<Flare-Laptop> king313: I'm not sure about that
<king313> a user is or not allowed
<jsec> If I have OS X and ubuntu dual booted on a MacBook, is there really any great harm in going to gparted, blowing away the OS X partition, and reclaiming the space for my ubuntu partition?
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  easy enough, I'll try
<king313> Flare-Laptop, thanks anyway ;) !
<molfar> BluesKaj: i have an error during installing driver. also nvidia 7600 gt
<Flare-Laptop> king313: np :P
<Flare-Laptop> jsec: no lol if you want pure linux go for it
<zacktu> maybe if i reinstall eclipse -- it's empty now -- and let it find my system alternative is sun java6 -- puzzling thing is why it didn't see the gnu java that i thought was already there
<jsec> Flare-Laptop: that's all I'm looking for. Thanks.
<geekphreak> zacktu:  you dont need to man oopen eclipse folder/plugins folder
<Mandrew> did canonical release a "full dvd" of 9.10 or just the CDs?
<Flare-Laptop> jsec: np :P
<neiliob1973> where can i find help?....all video/grfx worked fine in 9.10, after upgrade, web display horrible. fresh install no different. where can i look?
<shane2peru> KaiForce, ok, out of curiosity I gave it a whirl, but it didn't tell me, it says: Disk identifier: 0x6f44d5a8  and a whole bunch of interesting info, but not ext3 or ext4
<geekphreak> shane2peru: when it is open let me know
<KaiForce> shane2peru:  doesn't give you partition type?
<shane2peru> geekphreak, sudo fdisk -l doesn't tell you
<alket> Has anyone tried GIMP 2.0.7 ?
<shane2peru> KaiForce,
<shane2peru> KaiForce, nope
<Plugh> geekphreak: Using my backup saved me from putting back the 15 panel applets I have in the top panel. :-)
<ManDay> Anyone knowing how I can disable all that soundeffects in ubuntu?
<shane2peru> geekphreak, KaiForce worked best to mount the partition and then just type mount, it tells you the partition type
<geekphreak> shane2peru: what does?
<ManDay> (i wonder if a tty wouldnt fit me more...)
<shane2peru> geekphreak, KaiForce FYI - thanks
<allard> quit
<geekphreak> shane2peru: it tell you the partition type lol
<shane2peru> geekphreak, you asked, Tell me when it opens
<geekphreak> shane2peru: sorry mistaken id, >> was for zacktu
<nemo> Has anyone else here found that the master volume is unusable after upgrading to Lucid?  it only seems to have the settings "Ear blasting" and "Off"
<IsmAvatar> I need to time bootup, because 10.04 seems to take longer to boot than 9.10
<geekphreak> shane2peru: eclipse issues aint urs :p
<GeekSquid> ManDay: System>Preferences>Sound> Sound Effects Tab, sound scheme>no sound
<nemo> Volume on a per-app basis works fine, but that means any new app I try blasts my ears
<J2000_ca> I'm running an openbsd nfs server. Connecting with BSD clients yields read speeds of around 5MB/s while with a linux client I can not get speeds greats then 30KB/s
<IsmAvatar> nemo: had that problem in Fedora
<nemo> I assume it is pulseaudio related
<IsmAvatar> Yeah, seems like it
<geekphreak> zacktu: you there?
<AryanA> hi, is there a way to see what ip's  are trying to ssh you or have tried to?
<shane2peru> geekphreak, I thought perhaps, but wasn't sure since you had mentioned something.
<nemo> oh. also I had no audio whatsoever on upgrade, but that was solved by going into alsamixer and unmuting some channels pulse had muted
<neiliob1973> came to the "Official Support Channel" looking for support...can no one say hello, or refer me somewhere else?
<ManDay> GeekSquid, U dont have system-preferences-sound
<llutz> AryanA: check /var/log/auth.log
<geekphreak> AryanA: iptraf is good application for that
<nemo> my tentative theory is pulse is using the wrong channels, something is just screwed up there.  like, it seems that one of the other channels is being used, instead of main.
<AryanA> tnx
<nemo> and the slider on main basically does nothing
<geekphreak> shane2peru: i do aplogize
<nemo> the per app one only works 'cause that is pre-output
<GeekSquid> ManDay: I don't?
<nemo> that's my theory anyway :)
<shane2peru> geekphreak, no, no problem on my part
<IsmAvatar> nemo: what you're describing sounds like exactly the problem I had on my Fedora laptop.
<ManDay> I - not you GeekSquid
<Soyo>  AryanA the log files otherwise
<nemo> IsmAvatar: how did you solve it?
<geekphreak> shane2peru: i had said sudo fdisk -l for your drive listing issue though
<GeekSquid> ManDay: what version of ubuntu?
<nemo> guess I'll file a launchpad bug if I can't find an existing one
<geekphreak> shane2peru: :)
<IsmAvatar> nemo: Learned to deal with it :-p
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to stop ubuntu making funny sounds (after I have uninstalled my sound effects manager something thingy in preferences)
<ManDay> GeekSquid, !
<shane2peru> geekphreak, right, but that didn't list it either, I had tried that first, I mounted it and then ran mount and that told what type of partition it was
<ManDay> GeekSquid, ^
<molfar> here is http://pastebin.com/2TM64b1e nvidia installer log
<researcher1> junctions: it is no problem. I want emails on One page
<gui_> I'm looking for software who can help me to insert text effects on VIDEO can you help me please ?
<shane2peru> geekphreak, thanks though
<atrus> i'm having very bad disk performance on a sata drive under lucid. whenever there's a little IO, everything crawls... the mouse cursor doesn't respond, terminals take several seconds to just redraw a line.... any ideas? feels like dma is turned off for IDE, but it's sata, so that shouldn't be the case....
<geekphreak> shane2peru: its wierd it does tell you partition type , no worries
<ManDay> GeekSquid, i just removed the sound package too
<ManDay> maybe that helps .D
<shane2peru> geekphreak, right, it is 83, which doesn't mean much to me. :)
<llutz> shane2peru: sorry late reply, to get a filesystem, use "blkid"
<vanscot> <.<
<nemo> IsmAvatar: well, I'm slowly working through my apps, so ear blasting is becoming less
<nemo> IsmAvatar: I guess I can mute the sound before launching any app
<geekphreak> shane2peru: on it right side under system, it tell you type too :p
<nemo> then go to prefs and reduce it.
<plazia> Anyone getting problem where sometimes you boot up and your NTFS driver aren't visible in nautilus? and yet other times they are there and mountable?
<shane2peru> llutz, no prob, got an example of usage handy?
<llutz> shane2peru: 83 is partition-id "linux" which says nothing about used filesystems
<GeekSquid> ManDay: I'
<plazia> NTFS driver/drives.
<llutz> shane2peru: "sudo blkid"
<vanscot> <.<
<DJAshnar> sudo get-me-pizza
<vanscot> Hello, I need some help... I want to resize the icons on the home menu of the ubuntu netbook remix.
<shane2peru> llutz, slick, I like that one, simple and effective.
<IsmAvatar> nemo: I disabled all OS sound effects first. The only sounds that play now are intentional music and stupid flash webpages. The prior I can usually control with an in-application volume control.
<GeekSquid> ManDay: I'd reinstall gnome-volume-manager and do what I said originally, otherwise I'd have to dig deep into the cobwebs to find an answer
<itatsu> how do i trigger pptp connection?
<molfar> when installing nvidia driver i got: #
<molfar> Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This happens most
<molfar> #
<molfar>        frequently when this kernel module was built against the wrong or
<molfar> #
<molfar>        improperly configured kernel sources, with a version of gcc that differs
<molfar> #
<FloodBot1> molfar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<molfar>        from the one used to build the target kernel, or if a driver such as
<molfar> #
<IsmAvatar> fail
<Mrsome1> hi
<Mrsome1> how I can go to bugzilla admin panel ?
<Flare-Laptop> !paste | molfar
<saika> ubuntu studio, the network manager fails all the time, is that a common problem?
<geekphreak> molfar:  dont use manf. drivers , use the one in repos
<molfar> when installing driver i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/429035/
<delac> does anyone know how the "Safely Remove" does the "powering down" of the external drive?
<ManDay> thanks GeekSquid
<molfar> geekphreak: i want to use newer driver
<ManDay> does anyone know what a directory with a patch on it signifies in nautilus?
<nemo> IsmAvatar: oh. good point on the OS sound effects. I don't use 'em, but I guess those don't have their own slider.
<ubottu> molfar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geekphreak> molfar: might give you issue from nvidia site
<neiliob1973> how can i get support?
<vanscot> <.<
<IsmAvatar> delac: that's usually the responsibility of the external drive. Once it realizes it's no longer mounted, it powers down. I have an external drive that does not do this.
<GeekSquid> ManDay: define Patch
<molfar> geekphreak: i follow this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 ...
<geekphreak> llutz:  good command thanks
<pere> hello word!
<molfar> geekphreak: and get that errors
<Mavrik> delac: IIRC it sends a USB suspend signal
<Mavrik> since there's a difference between Vista and Win7
<J4tin> ]hey how to use tor
<vanscot> ...
<Mavrik> (Win7 doesn't power off the drives any more)
<Pici> neiliob1973: Ask here.  If no one responds, wait a bit and ask again.
<pere> you shoundn't use tor
<geekphreak> molfar: i had same issue, like i said mate, i wont recommend it :)
<pere> it's better jap/jondo :)
<llutz> J4tin: theres a howto at torproject.org
<Mrsome1> anyone can advice?
<pere> jap /jondoo
<pere> it's javaa
<llutz> pere: stop spreading FUD
<ManDay> GeekSquid, a plaster?!
<vanscot> Mrsome1: problem?
<geekphreak> molfar: whats the model of your card?
<neiliob1973> where can i find help?....all video/grfx worked fine in 9.10, after upgrade, web display horrible. fresh install 10.04 no different. where can i look?
<delac> Mavrik: do you know if there is any command line command to do that?
<molfar> geekphreak: nvidia geforce 7600 gt
<saika> btw is dualscreen SLI still impossible ?
<IsmAvatar> neiliob1973: what's your video card?
<geekphreak> molfar:  try >> system>>administration >>hardware drivers,
<nickaugust> hey guys.. im building a ubuntu computer right now and I'm wondering if I choose an AMD processor and compatible motherboard does that restrict me to ATI video cards?  or will geforce video cards work with AMD boards and vice versa?
<geekphreak> molfar: which ones listed there to work with ?
<ManDay> What does a plaster on a directory in nautilus signify?
<Flare-Laptop> nickaugust: no it wouldn't
<ManDay> And why does fstab sometimes have GUIDs and sometimes have absolulte paths to hdds?
<nickaugust> Flare-Laptop: so geforce will work with the AMD board or not?
<geekphreak> ManDay: plaster? huh?
<saika> nick, i think it does not matter what board cpu you use for a video card
<Flare-Laptop> nickaugust: you should be able to use other video cards in it
<administrador> good afternoon
<ManDay> man, like that thing you stick onto your skin when you hurt yourself
<ManDay> geekphreak,
<nickaugust> Flare-Laptop: gotcha.  thanks man
<DJAshnar> nickaugust, geforce will work
<Flare-Laptop> nickaugust: np
<molfar> geekphreak: nvidia-current
<administrador> boys and girls
<IsmAvatar> ManDay: we call it a band-aid
<ManDay> IsmAvatar, WHAT-EVER
<ManDay> just what does it imply?
<IsmAvatar> :-p
<geekphreak> molfar: which ones recommened , same version?
<neiliob1973> IsmAvatar, ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<molfar> geekphreak: there no [reccomended] label
<geekphreak> oh ok
<GeekSquid> nickaugust: depends on the board, ATI uses agp, nvidia geforce uses PCIe16x in most cases, if you want geforce make sure to have the PCIe16x port on the board... more answers in ##hardware
<nickaugust> GeekSquid: thanks man!! :)
 * Flare-Laptop agrees with GeekSquid 
<administrador> hi... very good?
<geekphreak> molfar: is that activated, the one you see?
<IsmAvatar> I wonder why channels do that double ## thing
<molfar> geekphreak: yes. its active
<administrador> windows is shit
<Flare-Laptop> IsmAvatar: ask in #freenode
<GeekSquid> IsmAvatar: ## means unofficial
<pere> I'm with you admin:)
<IsmAvatar> oh
<Flare-Laptop> !ohmy | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<smallfoot-> im running 10.04 64-bit, whats the best way to get flash?
<smallfoot-> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pere> smallfoot!
<geekphreak> molfar: i would stick with, i wont get manf. drivers, good luck
<adsl> шо ето, а?
<QueNon> hi!
<rister> Hello all,  I'm having trouble getting skype to hear audio from the built in mic on my acer aspire one.
<adsl> хде это я?
<QueNon> I've a problem with 10.04
<IsmAvatar> !ru | adsl
<rister> I just upgraded to 10.04 with a clean install.
<ubottu> adsl: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Flare-Laptop> !ask | QueNon
<ubottu> QueNon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<craigbass1976> Anyone here a thunderbird user?  Running my messages filters does nothing now, just wondering if it's a common issue
<QueNon> Flare-Laptop: sorry ;p
<pere> if anyone wanna to install flash to watch videos can use GNASH and TOTEM ( totem /tmp/flash*)
<Flare-Laptop> QueNon: np :P
<ManDay> Ok, maybe its no band-ait - what does a white X on a directory-icon imply in nautilus?
<ManDay> ah
<ManDay> unreadable..
<ManDay> DAMN IT
<atrus> !enter | manday
<ubottu> manday: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flare-Laptop> ManDay: means that root can read it you can'
<Flare-Laptop> can't*
<QueNon> my problem is that all my vids and sounds in all applications are in max speed,and without sound
<GeekSquid> ManDay: no permissions, gksudo nautilus
<djssupp> Is there a way, aside from mounting a filesystem read-only, to disallow the root user from being able to write to a filesystem?
<ManDay> Flare-Laptop, I very much hope so
<ManDay> if that data is corruped ill go all nuts
<geekphreak> djssupp:  root user?
<IsmAvatar> lol'd
<djssupp> root.
<kong_> hey guys! quick question: My Ubuntu machine shows up to windows users in our workgroup as "compname (ubuntu, linux server)" how do i remove the "(ubuntu, linux server)" from the machine name?
<stopsign> did a update fix ppl 's wireless disconnecting in 10.04?
<Flare-Laptop> !details | stopsign
<ubottu> stopsign: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<djssupp> I'm testing a program, and one test point is ability to write to a filesystem.
<tapio> How can I change my wallet password?
<Flare-Laptop> kong_: Yeah but you'll have to edit your smb config
<wildman> hello there. I'm on ubuntu 9.1, I've moved all data from one hard disk to another, and now this disk won't boot (because of different UUIDs for the hard disks). How do I find the current UUID for a hard disk?
<QueNon> can anyone help me?
<kong_> Flare-Laptop, ok ill look in smb.config thanks!!
<IsmAvatar> I believe you mean 9.10
<llutz> wildman: "sudo blkid"
<geekphreak> kong_: when you type hostname, in terminal what do you see
<Flare-Laptop> kong_: np :)
<djssupp> and when the program executes as root, it can write to whichever path I point it to.
<wildman> llutz: thx
<Flare-Laptop> kong_: no its in his samba's config, samba adds the stuff in the ()
<anonymouse_> QueNon: What's your sound card
<pere> lspci to see it :)
<wildman> llutz: so, just changing the uuid in grub's config will do? or will I have to reinstall grub too? (grub started to boot, but stopped stating it couldn't find a device with the uuid - which was expected cuz this disk is different)
<QueNon> anonymouse_: don't know,what is the command to know that?
<llutz> wildman: should do, check /etc/fstab too
<Flare-Laptop> QueNon: lspci
<wildman> llutz: rite, thx
<rister> Anyone here having trouble getting audio input to work with skype and pulseaudio on 10.04?  I just upgraded with a clean install and now the builtin mic on my laptop won't work with skype.  I can do the test call but it won't hear my voice.  However I can record into audacity with the same mic.
<anonymouse_> QueNon: sudo lspci
<CytotoxicTCell> Will i have to reinstall ubuntu if i upgrade my cpu from Pentium dual to core 2 duo?
<alket> Is there anyone from MOTU team ?
<IsmAvatar> lspci | grep audio
<pere> yes, sorry
<atrus> djssupp: in what context? root can effectively do whatever they want, pushing random bits to hardware any way it likes... even mounting-read-only doesn't stop root from changing the mount mode... what is it exactly you're trying to do?
<llutz> CytotoxicTCell: no
<Pici> alket: Try #ubuntu-motu
<pere> or... sudo su and after, lspci:)
<IsmAvatar> do you even need to sudo to use lspci?
<pere> yes
<IsmAvatar> not for me
<bazhang> pere, dont recommend that here
<Flare-Laptop> pere: not really
<dbum> rister: I know they had some people in here last night trying to figure that out too......don't know what ever came out of it though
<anonymouse_> IsmAvatar: not for me either
<alket> thanks pici
<bazhang> IsmAvatar, no you dont need it
<pere> because lspci read some /proc/ files :)
<Guest79644> hi
 * Flare-Laptop knows better
<pere> hi:)
<GeekSquid> djssupp: by default, root can write anywhere on the filesystem, which is why it is not reccomended to run programs as root, obviously your program needs to be able to write "somewhere" but not everywhere, so make sure the paths that it needs to write to are owned by the user from which it is to be run, and you'll be running the program the reccomended way
<llutz> pere: which are user-readable
<Guest79644> i search how to inatall vlc
<QueNon> ok, anonymouse_ ,it's a  Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<QueNon> *an
<djssupp> atrus: doing some qa testing of a utility one of my devs put together. One requirement is throw an error when a target filesystem is not writable, but the backup program is meant to be rn as root.
<ubuntitude> i have a slight issue with a shell script i'm trying to use: i found it on the ubuntu forums, but it's not working... anyone mind taking a look at it?
<pere> I can help you... but only a person... tell me:)
<Pici> !who | poloyc
<ubottu> poloyc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> poloyc: oops, sorry.
<Flare-Laptop> ubuntitude: pastebin :D
<atrus> wildman: so, you should have to change /tec/default/grub and /etc/fstab, then run 'sudo update-grub', that should be it.
<atrus> i think.
<Pici> pere: Please prefix your replies with the person who you are talking to, otherwise they won't realize you're trying to reply to them.
<anonymouse_> QueNon: okay, what do you mean that your applications are in max speed, please explain further
<rivet_> Hi, is anybody available to help me with a partition problem?
<pere> yes me!
<djssupp> GeekSquid, atrus: Thanks for the input. I thin I have to talk to my dev to see if the script _needs_ to be run as root.
<geekphreak> !ask | rivet_
<ubottu> rivet_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pere> What do you want rivet?
<fasp> none of my players is able to play wma-files. the medibuntu-packs, w64codecs, ubuntu-restricted-extras and gstreamer-ugly are all installed. what might be the reason for the disability?
<pere> RIVET¿?
<vbundi> is there any way to select packages to not install when setting up ubuntu?
<wildman> atrus: there's no reference to the UUID in /etc/default/grub :)
<geekphreak> fasp: not even vlc?
<wildman> atrus: anyway, thx for your help ;)
<rivet_> I have an exclamation mark by one of my partitions in GParted
<ubuntitude> Flame-Laptop: http://pastebin.com/KnXLk2Nd
<rivet_> I run Mint, not Ubuntu, but things should be relatively the same I think
<QueNon> QueNon: all vids and sounds are in speed max,like five second passed in an only second,and sounds are not played
<pere> upload to imagemagick or some server
<pere> tell me the link to see exacly:)
<Vigo> vbundi: Yes, there are a few ways.
<QueNon> Arf :/
<erUSUL> !mint > rivet_
<ubottu> rivet_, please see my private message
<QueNon> anonymouse_:  all vids and sounds are in speed max,like five second passed in an only second,and sounds are not played
<Flare-Laptop> ubuntitude: I see it, but like all it does is tell some commands to xrandr
<geekphreak> fasp: tried vlc?
<fasp> geekphreak: vlc plays without the sound, all other players show an error message: "The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported."
<atrus> wildman: what was the actual error you had? if the uuid isn't et /etc/default/grub, my thinking is that it was actually booting linux okay, in which case linux got confused partway through booting because /etc/fstab was wrong
<vbundi> Vigo: is it right in the graphical installer or do you have to do some hacking?
<geekphreak> fasp: drm issues perhaps i think
<fasp> geekphreak: so vlc doesnt work either
<geekphreak> Pici: would drm cause error like that ?
<pere> are you here rivet_?
<ubuntitude> Flame-Laptop: basically all i'm trying to do is get the system to run synclient Orientation=x whenever xrandr -o xxxxxx is run.
<Pici> geekphreak: it might
<Pici> pere: rivet_ is using mint, which is unsupported here.
<rivet_> Yes, I'm here, still
<pere> OKs
<pere> what do you want?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | rivet_ pere
<ubottu> rivet_ pere: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rivet_> I'm pretty sure that GParted should run the same, though, right?
<Vigo> vbundi: I am looking up the page now, most times the Alternate Install CD does that, I think the net install also does it, easier.
<geekphreak> fasp: its windows drm , right managment thing, :)
<anonymouse_> QueNon: Try downloading VLC and play a video file and tell me if it's the same, maybe it's a totem (gstreamer) problem
<Flare-Laptop> ubuntitude: yeah and I think your doing it right. I think lol
<fasp> geekphreak: do you know a solution?
<layo> ubuntu 10.04 + gigabayte U8000?
<geekphreak> fasp: nope afaik
<pere> the same that... what*-)?
<dbum> geekphreak: I'm sure it would have something to do.....There are programs to break DRM.....(don't know names off the top of my head though)
<ubuntitude> Flare-Laptop when i run the xrandr commands, they work, but the associated synclient command isn't getting run.
<geekphreak> dbum: not this room to discuss that :)
<vbundi> Vigo: alright. thanks I was just curious, I'll check it out
<dbum> k
<fasp> it worked on jauny one week ago
<Flare-Laptop> ubuntitude: then you've got something wrong with your config
<Vigo> vbundi: Here is one way:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<Flare-Laptop> or something like that
<wildman> atrus: I've rsynced content from one partition on one disk (working fine) to a new partition on a new disk (bigger). I've then tried to boot and of course, since both were different, it didn't boot
<matteo1990> Hi all, i dunno how to let my geforce8400 pass the audio signal trought the HDMI to my tv, any tips? I can't also raise upe IEC958 from alsamixer (is unmuted)
<QueNon> anonymouse_: i'm using VLC
<djbeenie_> hey guys trying to watch a vid in wmv and getting this error: video/x-asf-unknown decoder actual link:  http://labs.idefense.com/software/download/?downloadID=19
<atrus> wildman: right, but what was the error message you got?
<QueNon> anonymouse_: and it doesn't works,and in firefox no more
<wildman> atrus: I've edited the grub entry and put /dev/sda1 instead of the uuid of the old disk, and here I am, booted fine with all my system+data as it was in the other disk
<wildman> atrus: now I want to make that fix 'permanent' so next reboot I won't have to do that thing by hand again
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  my black screen on boot issue seems to be X.  When I boot to recovery mode, I can boot it to a point where I can login through a console.  As soon as I "startx" screen goes black and hangs.  Is there a way to reconfigure X from that point?
<atrus> wildman: "it didn't boot" could mean hundreds of different things :)
<Vigo> vbundi: and here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<delac> anyone around who knows the equivalent command for "Safely Remove"?
<wildman> atrus: cannot remember the exact one, but it was something about it couldn't find the device uuid, which is expected cuz this disk is not the other
<Flare-Laptop> delac: unmount
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  hang on, i'll google.
<wildman> atrus: so, I've changed the line to say /dev/sda1 (non-permanent change) and it booted, here I am
<ubuntitude> Flame-Laptop: know of any  way to  remedy it? I've tried running a string of commands through the keyboard shortcut app, but it doesn't like multiple commands. All im trying to do is make my touchpad rotate relative to my screen.
<delac> Flare-Laptop: it doesnt power down the device...
<atrus> wildman: i need the exact error message before I could even make a guess.
<Flare-Laptop> delac: doesn't matter
<geekphreak> KaiForce: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<delac> Flare-Laptop: in my case it does
<atrus> wildman: ideally with a line or 2 preceeding it as well.
<Flare-Laptop> ubuntitude: I'm not sure
<Flare-Laptop> delac: o.O Why?
<delac> Flare-Laptop: need to get rid of the icon in the menus too
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  sounds familiar, i will try.  thanks!
<wildman> atrus: I've already made some changes with the new uuid...
<_pg__> is there a mactel channel for ubuntu?
<DrMrHorse> djbeenie_: a workaround for your link is to use wget. i dont know the actual solution.
<wildman> atrus: next time it should reboot fine, w/o errors :)
<geekphreak> KaiForce: you will have to restart x
<Flare-Laptop> delac: lol just unplug it, then the icon will go poof :P
<wildman> atrus: if it doesn't I'll be back here and will let you know ;)
<djbeenie_> DrMrHorse, I still cant play it
<anonymouse_> QueNon: has it worked before? I've had that same problem (timer running too fast + no sound) and I had to reinstall Ubuntu :(
<ubudom> xbox
<_pg__> any mac users here suffering from the upgrade to Lucid? is there a mactel channel?
<orson> hi, how do i config TOR to work as node but not to as exit-node?
<_pg__> orson: #tor
<geekphreak> _pg__: you still working with it
<DrMrHorse> djbeenie_: im getting audio but no video on vlc
<QueNon> anonymouse_: it had work after,and on ubuntu 10.04
<llutz> orson:  change /etc/tor/torrc to "ExitPolicy reject *:*"
<delac> Flare-Laptop: I still actually need the device. It's Huawei 3G stick, and the drive I want to remove is the emulated CD that has the windows drivers.
<Vigo> vbundi: I still like the way Debian is set up like that by default, so Ubuntu is able to do it also, is very much like a net install, but you can graphically select which packages, alternately  one can do a Minimal Install, then add what they want as they want.
<lun4tic> does anyone here know if it is possible to have an 3d accelerated 32bit guest system on a 64bit host Virtualbox?
<_pg__> geekphreak: haha yes. I found a 5 page post in the forums about it. it seems lots of people that use macs or have multiple hdds are having similar problems. most of them just reinstalled everything. i really dont want to do that.
<delac> Flare-Laptop: and all this should happend automatically
<ubuntitude> does anyone know if it's possible to assign multiple commands to one keyboard shortcut?
<DrMrHorse> djbeenie_: it works in my mplayer from the command line
<_pg__> geekphreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9249066&posted=1#post9249066 (im the last post)
<matteo1990> Hi all, i dunno how to let my geforce8400 pass the audio signal trought the HDMI to my tv, any tips (with aplay -l i can't see any NVidia sound card?
<phrearch> hi
<phrearch> is asoundconf not part of the ubuntu repos?
<geekphreak> _pg__: fair enough, hard to belive, an upgrade would mess up filesystem type :)
<phrearch> cant find it :/
<Flare-Laptop> delac: stuff like that doesn't work on linux :/
<lun4tic> i have an 64bit ubuntu 10.04 running and seen a youtube video with someone having 3D support on a windowsXP guest. here everytime i try it the 3D app crashes
<histo> lun4tic: what are you using virtualbox?
<etsorbme8> does anyone here know if Clonezilla/DRBL work with Lucid?
<_pg__> geekphreak: i dont know if thats what is messed up I think grub is just botched. but i cant reinstall grub no matter what i try so why knows
<_pg__> geekphreak: why/who
<histo> etsorbme8: does clonezilla support ext4?
<delac> Flare-Laptop: what doesnt? There is the "Safely Remove" command in the right click menu that does shut down the device for good.
<geekphreak> histo: clonezilla has live cd to backup
<histo> geekphreak: I know what it is
<anonymouse_> QueNon: I tried looking and asking for a solution for a week, I had to reinstall Ubuntu in the end :(
<lun4tic> histo: yes
<Flare-Laptop> delac: emulated CD drives
<Flare-Laptop> they don't work
<delac> Flare-Laptop: but I want the command line equivalent
<etsorbme8> histo; not sure?
<lun4tic> histo: the standard version from ubuntu 10.04
<anonymouse_> QueNon: Sorry, I can't help you
<lun4tic> 64bit
<geekphreak> _pg__: nope , aint grub, grub needs a / to work with , did not see any nix partition , only windows/mac
<histo> lun4tic: ahh you may need the non ose version
<histo> lun4tic: and you ahve to have guest additions installed
<lun4tic> but i've seen videos where they installed the OSE
<QueNon> anonymouse_: arf :/ but thanks ;p
<histo> lun4tic: there is #virtualbox channel around somewhere also
<geekphreak> histo: well i  am glad  you do :)
<QueNon> anyone else?
<schultza> I'm having a port-security or other related issue and I'm seeing no errors why that interface is not working. Interface is up/up with port-security (dynamic).
<lun4tic> histo: yes even with 3d and in windows safe mode
<histo> lun4tic: you may want ot ask there.
<delac> Flare-Laptop: Well I dont exactly know what it is, but it is mounted as CD, but it definitely ain't one.
<geekphreak> histo: #vbox
<_pg__> geekphreak: ive had so many people try to help me I dont remember how far we got, but in that post its pretty well explained. my ubuntu partition is definately there
<histo> geekphreak: well why areyou telling me its for cloning disks then?
<lun4tic> histo: driver signature stuff disabled so windows wont argue about replacing system files
<Flare-Laptop> delac: then it won't work then :/
<schultza> oops wrong channel
<geekphreak> _pg__: i check your sudo fdisk -l and so did erUSUL  , we did not see nix partition
<histo> lun4tic: #vbox may be of more assistance than anyone around here
<delac> Flare-Laptop: what doesn't work?
<_pg__> geekphreak: but gparted sees it, so it has to be there
<Flare-Laptop> delac: emulated CD drives
<_pg__> geekphreak: right?
<histo> etsorbme8: are you just trying to image a drive?
<QueNon> no?
<geekphreak> _pg__:  huh?
<histo> etsorbme8: it looks like it supprots ext4 on their site.
<llama_> Hello, Yesterday I shut down my computer and restarted it today (10.04).  Now when I get to gnome, it asks me to login, I enter password and it just does back to the login screen.  Cant get to my desktop.  any ideas?
<delac> Flare-Laptop: right. well, i still have something mounted that i want to power down.
<al-tabq> i just upgraded to 10.04 and lost all system borders after a restart
<al-tabq> like all window borders
<al-tabq> help would be appreciated
<geekphreak> _pg__: if i remember right from what i saw u had sda1 pbt, mac, other 2 were ntfs
<dbum> lun4tic: did you enable it?  http://maketecheasier.com/enable-3d-acceleration-in-virtualbox/2009/05/21
<_pg__> geekphreak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9249066&posted=1#post9249066 is the map I made from what i see in gparted in a live cd
<geekphreak> _pg__: wierd i tell you
<_pg__> geekphreak: i even see all my correct options when i ru update-grub
<etsorbme8> histo; i am currently running karmic DRBL server and trying to figure out if i should upgrade it to the lucid
<sudook> cool!
<geekphreak> _pg__: are you on live cd?
<airtonix> llama_, have you confirmed that you can login into a newly created user ?
<_pg__> geekphreak: from a live cd. but i cant install grub. and when i --force it It says it installed but i get the same thing: symbol 'image_puts_' not found
<llama_> airtonix: you cannot
<_pg__> geekphreak: im on the osx side atm.
<airtonix> llama_, or that you can even login to your own account via terminal ?
<geekphreak> _pg__: oh ok
<llama_> airtonix: I can via terminal, as well as any other user.  Just not with gnome.
<QueNon> T.T nobody?
<histo> etsorbme8: ahh
<airtonix> llama_, what steps have you taken to try and remedy this ?
<histo> etsorbme8: let me check some things
<sudook> quit
<etsorbme8> histo; okay, thanks
<llama_> airtonix: I tried to recover corrupted packeges with the Rescue mode, and now im in a live CD, so I know my graphics work fine.
<airtonix> llama_, have you tried restarting gdm yet ?
<llama_> airtonix: Ive restarted the computer 10x, same every time
<sauske> hii... i was working with gnome shell and its a bit unstable
<airtonix> llama_, graphics card drivers used in the livecd are not exactly the same as what you might have setup on your install
<llama_> airtonix: It prompts me for a password, which it is not supposed to do and then just comes back to the login page.
<llama_> airtonix: I relize this, I was more checking for a hardware problem.
<lun4tic> dbum: sure i did enable each end every damn checkbox that was labeled with "3D ..."
<airtonix> llama_, you mean after you login it asks again for a password ?
<betta-fan> hola
<geekphreak> Pici: you there?
<llama_> airtonix: I click my username, enter password, the nvidia screen comes up, then a black one, then it shoots back to the login screen.  If I enter a wrong password, it says authetification failed.
<lun4tic> dbum: that is why i even ask if it is a 32/64 bit compatibility issue
<mneptok> geekphreak: what do you need?
<lun4tic> i did exactly the same stuff all howtos tell me
<airtonix> llama_, and obvious question : what happens if you disable nvidia drivers ?
<dbum> lun4tic: And your using OSE?  cause the closed source ver. I find to be much more useful ..... I hear ya.... might be
<betta-fan> how to enter to ubuntu spanish??
<histo> etsorbme8: Did you set it up with third party repos or anything like hat?
<CogitoErgoSam> hey guys are bash scripting questions kosher even if its not technically ubuntu-specific?
<geekphreak> mneptok: needed to ask something
<histo> etsorbme8: like that
<llama_> airtonix: havent tried that yet.
<bastid_raZor> llama_: look in .xsession-errors  .. it may have a hint as to why things are not working
<geekphreak> mneptok: will it be ok if i pm ?
<mneptok> geekphreak: not at all a problem
<airtonix> llama_, also : try comparing ~/.profile on your install  with ~/.profile on the livecd
<lun4tic> enable 3D go to windows safe mode, install guest addons with 3D experimental checked restart and then you'll have happy happy joy joy 3D support
<lun4tic> bs... doesn't work ^^
<airtonix> CogitoErgoSam, #bash
<histo> lun4tic: I think you're missing the "experimental" part there
<GeekSquid> llama_: my guess would be that the nvidia driver is causing X to crash, I'd boot into recovery mode and run the xfix
<llutz> CogitoErgoSam: #bash exists, but just ask and see what happens:)
<histo> lun4tic: and I would ask in #vobx
<lun4tic> dbum: the guy from the yutube vid had the OSE from the software center
<lun4tic> so i think it must be some 64bit issue
<llama_> GeekSquid: OK great, il try it.
<CogitoErgoSam> thanks airtonix, I'm new to the linux irc channels
<histo> lun4tic: #vbox
<Machtin> hi there.. why does the konsole not support shift+arrow or shift-delete for jumping/deleting whole words?
<lun4tic> histo: yes. if there was someone inside whos not a bot XD
<frxstrem> when I run 'update-grub' it says that it "cannot find list of partitions" - how do I fix this?
<hidensoft> any php developer is there ?
<dbum> lun4tic: I used OSE for like a day then realized you can't do half of the stuff as the closed source..... and there both free
<GeekSquid> frxstrem: are you running sudo update-grub?
<QueNon> T.T
<frxstrem> GeekSquid: yes (in chroot)
<QueNon> i'll go to reinstall...
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is there any way to create a file that can contain an automatically expanding encrytped filesystem that I can mount in my fs? I want to create such a file on a remote server so I can mount it locally.
<QueNon> no one can help me?
<llama_> airtonix: .profile is the same.
<airtonix> !repeat | QueNon
<ubottu> QueNon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tyrosine> I'm trying to watch flash videos in firefox and the animation is very slow/choppy... what can I do to improve it? Should I install another flash player somehow?
<airtonix> QueNon, what is problem ?
<jongleur1983> Hi @ all. I try to install the current ubuntu a few minutes ago, but at startup from CD there is a username/password-promt. Is that an error or what is expected there?
<llama_> bastid_raZor: Here is the .xsession-errors  http://pastie.org/948725
<IcHx> hi guys... i would like to learn java... where the easiest place to start ???
<GeekSquid> frxstrem: not sure how running in chroot is going to effect hardware access, technically you have to give access to chroot, guessing you'll have to edit grub files manually
<tyrosine> IcHx: w3schools
<IsmAvatar> jongleur1983: the LiveCD should not require a password. Try blank password.
<wildman> while we're here...
<Machtin> hi there.. why does the konsole not support shift+arrow or shift+delete for jumping/deleting whole words?
<tyrosine> jongleur1983: are you sure you actually booted from the LiveCD?
<IcHx> real java tyhrosine... not just applets
<wildman> recently my telco offered me a phone+internet package for a few more money I was paying them for the phone alone, so I said yes
<jongleur1983> tyrsine: yes, I'm sure.
<hidensoft> any php developer is there ?
<wildman> I now have 2 Internet connections (2 different ISPs, one ADSL, one cable modem) and I'd like to 'join' them somehow
<IsmAvatar> php dev here
<frxstrem> GeekSquid: well, I am currently running on the LiveCD, and I'm chrooting into my Ubuntu installation
<bastid_raZor> llama_:  does the error message jump out at you?
<jongleur1983> hidensoft: not for long, but i can code php well, so just ask
<tyrosine> >>> I'm trying to watch flash videos in firefox and the animation is very slow/choppy... what can I do to improve it? Should I install another flash player somehow?
<GeekSquid> hidensoft: there's ##php for that
<_pg__> any mactel refugees out there?
<wildman> I've read about doing that with the dd-wrt firmware for my WRT54G router, and managed to make it work, but it was rather unstable...
<CogitoErgoSam> IcHx:  have you checked http://java.sun.com/ for any links to docs/tutorials
<hidensoft> i don't need PHP channel
<llama_> bastid_raZor: well I see it, but dont really understand it.  I assume, once X is loaded it reads .profile?
<ubuntitude> how would i go about making a script start running when ubuntu boots up, and keep it running in the background the entire duration of the session?
<wildman> so I've put a 2nd NIC on this Ubuntu machine (desktop), anyone has experience with load-balancing 2 Internet conns through 2 different NICs on the same machine?
<betta-fan> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-es
<bastid_raZor> llama_: pastebin your .profile
<IcHx> tks CogitoEroSam but it's complicated stuff there... not for beginner
<littlepenguin> ubuntutide system startup manager
<GeekSquid> frxstrem: if you look into grub docs, you'll see that you don't need to chroot, grub will search out where it is supposed to make changes, even if running from live CD,
<hidensoft> i have some question about xdebug, when i upgrade my ubuntu to 10.4 i can see xdebug style , xdebug report error like error
<llama_> bastid_raZor: http://pastie.org/948733    seems normal, I certainly never changed it.
<CogitoErgoSam> IcHx:  Did you check the "Training" link on their menu?  They have online classes & curriculum
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: I don't think you would be able to do that since it would require configuration on the ISP side.
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: how comes? which configuration?
<IcHx> ok thks... I'll check it now...
<jongleur1983> hidensoft: whats the connection to php there?
<dk0> I can't copy an openoffice spreadsheet cell to a terminal emulator. Anyone know what could be the cause?
<frxstrem> GeekSquid: okay, thanks :)
<QueNon> just another question,has ayone tested the 10.04 pilots with an Radeon HD 3650 01:00.1
<QueNon> ?
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Well, to do load balancing, you need to do it on both ends, in which case you can't.
<GeekSquid> dk0: Ctrl-Shift-C Ctrl-Shift-V
<_pg__> any mac users in here?
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: maybe I've misused the term...
<_pg__> ubuntu mac users specifically
<IsmAvatar> !ask | _pg__
<ubottu> _pg__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frxstrem> hidensoft: I think you should ask that in ##php, not here
<dk0> GeekSquid: Ah, that doesn't work
<geekphreak> hidensoft: client forcing for 5.2?
<hidensoft> frxstrem: i think ubuntu php developer have this problem like me
<tomkis_> ubuntu 10.04 signal out of range, can't even load live cd ( can't see it, i think it goes..) What to do
<_pg__> I'm getting the following error:"grub: error: symbol 'image_puts_' not found" after the 10.04 upgrade on my triple boot macbookpro 4,1. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9249066&posted=1#post9249066 any help is greatly appreciated
<GeekSquid> dk0: in the terminal emulator shift is added, because Ctrl-C is a stop command
<hidensoft> my php version is php 5.3
<bastid_raZor> llama_: what are the permissons of .profile ?
<GFmanaic> QueNon, It works OK with hd4650... there might be some difference but the two are somewhat similar. Altough compiz refuses to work, even tho it worked on 9.10.
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Dual-WAN_for_simple_round-robin_load_equalization with some modifs for dhcp did work here, both the ADSL modem(+router) and the cablemodem 'modem' were blinking their activity lights, and I could download two streams at high speed (seen download speeds higher than usual with 1 ISP only)
<GeekSquid> hidensoft: this is ubuntu support, not php, please ask your question in ##php
<llama_> bastid_raZor:   -rw-r--r-- 1 1000 1000 675 2010-05-01 23:26 .profile
<geekphreak> hidensoft: you can try some free webhosting company like freehostia and all, to test your code on it, many use 5.2
<thesheff17> anyone good with pxeboot settings here?  I'm looking to run a post command that gets a python script from a local web server with wget and it never works?
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: however that was missing some things cuz my LAN didn't work fine (I couldn't print for example), and also couldn't send email. that's the kind of 'load balancing' I'm thinking about
<tyrosine> =/window close
<bastid_raZor> llama_: you do not own it.. you need to chown llama:llama .profile
<llama_> bastid_raZor: Im in a live cd now
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: maybe not 'load balancing' but load equalization as it says in that page
<bastid_raZor> llama_: prepend with sudo
<JoshuaL> Anyone using the Global Menu with Lucid?
<llama_> bastid_raZor: So that may be why
<sudo-su> help please: an error occurred whiel mounting /windo
<bastid_raZor> llama_: ah, ..
<geekphreak> sudo-su: windows?
<geekphreak> sudo-su: can you pastebin full error?
<littlepenguin> apt-get --purge windows*
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Well, how is your computer connected to your lan if you have two connections to your ISP you have only two network cards ?
<hidensoft> i asked , they say , go ubuntu channel and ask question , now you say go php channel and ask question , i don't know how i can do that  and Unfortunately im new in ubuntu
<sudo-su> geekphreak: is a partition ntfs
<dk0> GeekSquid: I understand that; but problem is copying the cell. If I select the cell and copy (ctrl+c) and then paste (shift+ctrl+v) it won't work. I first have to double click on the cell and then ctrl+c and then shift+ctrl+v in the emulator.
<sudo-su> this is only
<Galerien> littlepenguin: clever...
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: ip route add default scope global equalize nexthop via WAN1_GWY dev ETH0_DEV weight 1 nexthop via WAN2_GWY dev ETH1_DEV weight 1... etc.
<sudo-su> geekphreak: an error occurred while mounting /windo // press S to skip
<dk0> GeekSquid: I don't have this problem/issue when using openoffice on windows, only on ubuntu.
<llama_> bastid_raZor: I had to be online as well, so it seemed like a good option.  Il go back and check.   BTW how does one disable the nvidia module?  os there an init script or do I use rmmod?
<sudo-su> geekphreak: or M to manual mounting
<al-tabq> is there a particular channel for probelms after upgrade?
<sudo-su> geekphreak: ever when reboot the system
<geekphreak> sudo-su:press m
<djbeenie_> are there any sound issues with recent updates?  Just realized I have no sound
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Ah okay :)
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: right now, I have ISP1 -> WRT54G -> PC1, and ISP2 -> NIC1_PC2 and NIC2_PC2 -> WRT54G
<sudo-su> geekphreak: this is of /etc/bashrc
<wildman> hope that 'diagram' is clear enough ;)
<geekphreak> sudo ntfs is sda1, which is windows  i am guessing?
<geekphreak> sudo-su: why do i need bashrc?
<frxstrem> hidensoft: then there's apparently not anyone here or at ##php that can help you - you may want to ask in the Ubuntu forums, they may be able to help you there
<bastid_raZor> llama_: modprobe -r modulename
<Spoils> greetings...
<sudo-su> geekphreak: sorry /etc/fstab
<crashdata> i'm trying to add a line to my /etc/fstab
<crashdata> but the system cant mount it
<llama_> bastid_raZor: Il go try, thank you.
<crashdata> /dev/sda3       /mnt/storage    ext4    default         0       0
<GeekSquid> dk0: seems in OO in ubuntu, selecting the cell selects more than just the cell data, which is only compatable between OO programs, however selecting just the cell data is compatable across all programs
<hidensoft> frxstrem: ok, thanks for help
<crashdata> someone tell me if that's correct
<geekphreak> crashdata: defaults
<Spoils> i can't run fsck on the pc i am installing ubuntu on currently... the drive now has the new ubuntu for netbooks on it, but i cannot scan the drive even when i am booting form the cd
<al-tabq> lost window borders after upgrade, any ideas how to fix this?
<crashdata> geekphreak, lolz
<erkan^> !foxtab
<crashdata> geekphreak, thanks
<sudo-su> help please: an error occurred whiel mounting /windo
<jozefk> brb :)
<littlepenguin> how can i disable the connect messages in irc?
<matteo1990> after running aptitude safe-upgrademy nvidia driver is not recognized and the system starts in low graphic. I runned sudo nvidia-xconfig and then sudo restart gdm but the driver is still not loaded. Any tips?
<ubuntu> /part #
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Well, theoretically, you shouldn't have any problem with your lan.
<sudo-su> help please: an error occurred whiel mounting /windo
<GeekSquid> littlepenguin: running pidgin?
<IsmAvatar> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<sudo-su> I get that message when the system starts
<rgnr> hi all
<toyman61> Lucid: Installed Wine 1.2 from repository. Tested the sound feature - error message: "fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on HDA ATI HDMI, disabling mixer". No sound. What do I do now ?
<littlepenguin> no xchat
<geekphreak> sudo-su: pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<sudo-su> of /etc/fstab
<rgnr> need help configuring ekiga for sip
<djbeenie_> al-tabq, run this:  metacity --replace
<sudo-su> geekphreak: http://pastebin.com.ar/6009
<GeekSquid> toyman61: ask in #winehq
<al-tabq> djbeenie, wow, that worked
<rgnr> hello,
<rgnr> ?
<djbeenie_> :)
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: I understood that part... but believe me that reverting the WRT54G to the old, 1 WAN-only, config made my LAN work again (both machines can print on the printer connected to a hardware printserver, both can send email, etc.)
<GeekSquid> !hi |rgnr
<ubottu> rgnr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rgnr> any ekiga hlp?
<djbeenie_> al-tabq, had the same issue yesterday
<toyman61> GeekSquid: OK
<sudo-su> geekphreak: this is the /etc/fstab file
<sudo-su> http://pastebin.com.ar/6010
<dk0> GeekSquid: Do you think the problem could be using the default installed Ubuntu OO? As I understand it, Ubunut has it's on special version of OO.
<littlepenguin> ubottu disable connect messages
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toyman61> join #winehq
<geekphreak> sudo-su: which you trying to mount sda3 or sdb?
<littlepenguin> ubottu irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: You could try this link : http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html#AEN298 (Bottom of the page)
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  found this thread, this is known and common issue with Acer laptops:  http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/securitymonkey/black-screen-on-boot-with-ubuntu-104-lucid-lynx-solution-38426
<sudo-su> sda3
<sudo-su> geekphreak: sda3
<geekphreak> KaiForce: thank you
<bastid_raZor> sudo-su: you spelled defaults incorrectly
<KaiForce> geekphreak:  sorry, wrong link, it is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467798
<sudo-su> bastid_raZor: how do?
<geekphreak> sudo-su: spellings of defaults :)
<plitter> could someone help me with an external hard drive? i get permission denied when i try to download stuff to it with transmission
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: yay... I did that :) (which is also on the WRT54G dualwan scripts)... and I could ping inet hosts (www.yahoo.com, www.intel.com, and so on) but couldn't browse to them
<geekphreak> sudo-su: look in fstab
<bastid_raZor> sudo-su: /dev/sda3 /windo ntfs defatuls 0 0
<GeekSquid> dk0: ubuntu's OO has been compiled using ubuntu's libraries, essentially so it will work, it has been compiled from upstream source, this does not mean that it is exactly the same program as was compiled for Win OO, functionality may differ from one OS version to another
<sudo-su> bastid_raZor: with only 1 space?
<bastid_raZor> sudo-su: no, i'm showing you the error
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: I've removed the default route (ip route delete default), then added that equalized route, but I could only ping, not browse with firefox, nor download, etc.
<matteo1990> after running aptitude safe-upgrademy nvidia driver is not recognized and the system starts in low graphic. I runned sudo nvidia-xconfig and then sudo restart gdm but the driver is still not loaded. Any tips?
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: ..., err from that point, I don't know ahah, do you have iptables active ?
<exs> hi
<exs> can u activate window tabs in gnome?
<theGman> What do I set/Where do I look to enable switching desktops with my mouse wheel and have that cube effect?
<sudo-su> ok thankyou
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: default Ubuntu 9.1 firewall settings here. does that answer? :)
<theGman> Sry "Where do I go"
<kreo> salut
<geekphreak> sudo-su:  /dev/sda3 /windo ntfs defaults 0 0
<bastid_raZor> sudo-su: once you make the changes and save /etc/fstab  you can test to see if it mounts with 'sudo mount -a'
<GeekSquid> theGman: you'll need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kreo> join #ubuntu-fr
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Well, there is no firewall be default if I remember correctly.
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: but indeed, I think I'll have to play with iptables too, cuz the WRT54 scripts do have firewall stuff
<kreo> list
<theGman> GeekSquid: Thx.
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Well, I guess you can play with the mangle table, I think so, in iptables
<tom_fishy> hi, I run with dual monitors. One extern and my laptop display. In windows I can use windows button + p to switch between extend, only projector and so on. Is there any equivalent to ubuntu?
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: I think that's what the scripts do... thx God dd-wrt firmware is Linux-based so the commands should work straight away with Ubuntu :)
<lun4tic> histo: no one seems to know anything about the vbox prob
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: thanks for your help, I'll play with all this later ;)
<al-tabq> djbeenie, it didn't work perfectly though, taskbars are still without borders and many graphic errors...did you had that too?
<_pg__> I'm getting the following error:"grub: error: symbol 'image_puts_' not found" after the 10.04 upgrade on my triple boot macbookpro 4,1. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9249066&posted=1#post9249066 any help is greatly appreciated
<lun4tic> histo: guess it isn't supported to have different architecture because each and every tutorial says that with 64 host and 32bit guest id did not work (they tried with vista and win7 mostly)
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: Yop it should, I think they're using iptables
<digitalstimulus> does anyone have any ideas for how to speed up xubuntu/ubuntu on old hardware?  350 Mhz, 90 MB RAM, 6 GB HDD.  I've installed Xubuntu, but it's still a hulk for this computer.  I'm trying to load a fast/lightweight OS that is user friendly
<al-tabq> i think i need a clean install, nothing works properly anymre after upgrade
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: yes they are, and they 'tag' (mangle?) the packets with 2 tables they create for each interface so they can 'route back' the packets to the correct interface when the remote host replies
<Rewt`> the UNE version worked great for me
<littlepenguin> yea it worked
<jongleur> okay, I was here as jongleur1983 a few minutes ago
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: I guess 'ping' doesn't need that, while the rest of 'nice' (web, download, ftp, email, etc, etc, etc.) traffic does ;)
<jongleur> now using my netbook in parallel to the live-cd installation.
<pablo> Geekthras: this i ok -> http://pastebin.com.ar/6011
<littlepenguin> no it does not...
<Rewt`> but desktop 10.4... I have problems with usb keyboard repeating
<gumnam_> anyone wrking with ahah
<geekphreak> mneptok: ok done thanks again
<wildman> DarkMasterHalo: anyway... other cats to whip here, I'll play with all this info later, thx again for your help
<pablo> geekphreak: this i ok -> http://pastebin.com.ar/6011
<onetinsoldier> digitalstimulus: you might want to go with lesstif/motif on that old of a system
<pablo> geekphreak: this i ok? -> http://pastebin.com.ar/6011
<digitalstimulus> onetinsoldier, are they newbie friendly?
<jongleur> the pc started and shows a nearly pink background, a bar at the bottom with date and time at the right, and a window showing an ubuntu logo and a button "log in"
<geekphreak> pablo: spellins still messed
<gumnam_> i m facing problems using ahah in forms with required fields
<geekphreak> pablo: you are sudo-su?
<jongleur> when I press the button, I am asked for a username and can press cancel or log in
<pablo> yes
<snakekgb22> can someone help me with my microphone?it doesn`t want to work.
<pablo> sorry
<DarkMasterHalo> wildman: ping is answered before it reaches the firewall, therefore why it works.  You can turn that behaviour off with a file in /etc/sysconfig/networking
<wildman> ah
<jongleur> cancel returns to the first window, log in shows "authentication failed"
<silverdrake11> In Windows, to "copy" files, you would right click, drag and select copy. How do you do this in Ubuntu?
<vbundi> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<iceroot> silverdrake11: the same
<wildman> silverdrake11: exactly the same
<vbundi> !lts.conf
<jongleur> (after inserting no password)
<Kuifje111> hello all. my linux box keeps crashing at a certain point. I have a link to the /var/log/messages file which I think shows where things went wrong. Thing is that I am not really sure what the problem is. Could anyone help me analyze the messages file? http://sheevaplug.pastebin.com/ED69tFwX
<Vigo> exs: Like Fluxbox?
<vbundi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<onetinsoldier> digitalstimulus: no. because all that is, is a windows manager. nothing more. you don't get any menu or docks, or applets ect. you have to specify in a file what starts up with the window manager. such as, an xterm/rxvt, ect.
<dk0> GeekSquid: So essentially there is no difference between Ubuntu's OO and the generic deb package available on OO site?
<vbundi> agh
<jongleur> CD is downloaded half an hour ago from ubuntu.com
<jozefk> gnome xchat, which color.conf file it use?
<iceroot> !botabuse | vbundi
<ubottu> vbundi: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<silverdrake11> iceroot and wildman, I'm sorry I meant when you drag them.
<killown> there is a ldap tutorial for ubuntu lucid?
<matteo1990> after running aptitude safe-upgrademy nvidia driver is not recognized and the system starts in low graphic. I runned sudo nvidia-xconfig and then sudo restart gdm but the driver is still not loaded. Any tips?
<SealedWithAKiss> Why does GRUB present me with three kernel versions? How do I change this so that I only have one?
<silverdrake11> iceroot and wilman, or for example if you wanted to move files to a USB instead of copy them
<iceroot> silverdrake11: ctrl x + ctrl v
<exs> Vigo, exectlly
<geekphreak> silverdrake11: keep alt key pressed while you drag
<littlepenguin> ok now it seems to work
<wildman> silverdrake11: right click will open the contextual menu by default, no way you can right click and drag
<exs> the idea is, i have many openend pdf files. i want to group them into one single window and switch between with any keycombo
<littlepenguin> to disable in xchat the notifications of hiding /set irc_conf_mode on
<vbundi> oh shit I'm in the wrong channel no wonder
<littlepenguin> joining and connecting i meant
<geekphreak> vbundi: watch language please
<wildman> silverdrake11: however, you can drag normally and drop, if you don't press any key when dropping is MOVE, if you press the Ctrl key it's COPY... like in Windows :P
<silverdrake11> geekphreak, thanks thats what i was looking for
<geekphreak> silverdrake11: welcome
<silverdrake11> wildman, the alt-key was what i was looking for
<GeekSquid> dk0: the generic .deb package was probably compiled under a debian tree, which is to say it is different because ubuntu has some specific changes in it's tree that are specific to ubuntu, using the one on OO's site is not reccommended, because it has not been compiled specifically for ubuntu
<wildman> silverdrake11: glad you found it :)
<jk> SealedWithAKiss: in the package manager, search for 'linux-image'. You can remove the older ones you're not running. Just don't remove the one you ARE running.
<SealedWithAKiss> Why does GRUB present me with three kernel versions? How do I change this so that I only have one?
<FluffyMaster> I am having a huge issue with my install of Ubuntu on my netbook.  When I try to install with wubi (my preference) I get told that "no root file system is defined. Please correct this list from the partition menu"  I have tried almost everything and nothing works.  I attempted to do a normal install, but when i go to install it, gparted says that I have no partitions on my drive, so i ran fdisk -l and it shows the partitions there.  I just want
<Vigo> exs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox :> that is a good tutorial on adding Fluxbox, I guess some gdesklets or something may have that , also, I am still trying out a few setups.
<dbum> SealedWithAKiss: Are you dual booting another OS too?
<SealedWithAKiss> dbum, Windows Vista.
<GeekSquid> FluffyMaster: mountpoint / is root
<jk> SealedWithAKiss: by default, ubuntu _installs_ newer kernel versions instead of upgrading them just to be sure
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<SealedWithAKiss> jk, 10.04 doesn't boot.
<FluffyMaster> geeksquid: how do i fix the wubi install tho?
<dbum> SealedWithAKiss: I think you have to edit the grub.conf or something......It's been a while but I know it's not hard..... I have to do mine too.... I have about 10 things pop up
<jongleur> can anybody help me here? no idea, what I make wrong for installing from live cd
<dkrider> What is the difference between desktop and server versions? How do I tell which one I'm logged into remotely?
<Vigo> exs: I will install it again now and see what happens.
<SealedWithAKiss> dbum, you can't manually edit grub.conf
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<GeekSquid> FluffyMaster: you need to have a ext3 or ext4 partition defined large enough for the install, as well as a linux-swap partition
<SealedWithAKiss> dbum, I'm sure I'll be able to sort it out though.
<jongleur> yes i did
<ActionParsnip> Dkrider: uname -a
<caotic_> hey i am tring to check out some svn repository from cli but I get the message "Password for 'login' GNOME keyring:" ... my ubuntu user name is not 'login', any ideas ?
<dbum> SealedWithAKiss: I'm trying to look it up for myself right now too... curious
<_pg_> I'm getting the following error:"grub: error: symbol 'image_puts_' not found" after the 10.04 upgrade on my triple boot macbookpro 4,1. Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9249066&posted=1#post9249066 any help is greatly appreciated
<jongleur> and shutting down ubuntu (whats possible using the bottom bar shown) promts to remove the cd, too
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: good lad. Ok at what point does it fail?
<geekphreak> _pg_:  format :d
<GeekSquid> caotic_: what command are you using to checkout from svn?
<dkrider> ActionParsnip: I see that the server has "-pae" on the kernel name, but how does the system keep track internally?
<FluffyMaster> geeksquid: i am trying to install with WUBI.  and I had a partition set up for the install but gparted says my entire drive is unallocated when i launch it from the live CD
<exs> Vigo, the question is how to simulate this effect from fluxbox in metacity for gnome?
<_pg_> geekphreak: good one lol.
<abhijain> i need 3d tenis games with keyboard control
<tom_fishy> Hi, is there any command that let me see the progress when I do a copy from the terminal?
<casino_> opo gan
<jongleur> ActionParsnip: I boot from CD, it shows the ubuntu-starting-screen (ubuntu and 5 dots like a progress bar) and then the login window described above
<_pg_> tom_fishy: i would like to know also
<cas_> hello
<_pg_> tom_fishy: advice: wait it out
<geekphreak> tom_fishy: you wana time it?
<tyrosine> tom_fishy: mc
<ActionParsnip> Dkrider: you can have a desktop pae kernel. I thought it said there
<jongleur> no username/no password don't work, root and empty pass don't work - no idea what to try
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: ok good so far.
<GeekSquid> FluffyMaster: Wubi won't create the partition unless you have a root i.e. "/" set as the mountpoint in the wubi installer
<caotic_> svn checkout https://myurl [--userane --password] tried with and without user / password options
<caotic_> GeekSquid: ^
<tom_fishy> geekphreak, No, but when I move a file that's 4gb I want to know when it's completed.
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: username is ubuntu with empty pass afair
<dbum> SealedWithAKiss:  Try this..... if you want to get rid of the old kernels.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/429061/
<tom_fishy> tyrosine, mc you say so just "mc file1 file2 ?
<Vigo> esx: Package fluxbox in Synaptic can be installed and resides on or with Gnome or KDE, I am trying it now.
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: if not then press alt+f1 and type: sudo passwd ubuntu ,and set a password
<geekphreak> tom_fishy: it returns the prompt
<littlepenguin> tom_fishy http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<Kangarooo> anyone knows ehre to find Google Tech Talk About Ubuntu where Mark Shuttleworth shows presentation? I think that presentation could be standing in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<VCoolio> tom_fishy: there is this fork here http://gitorious.org/pycp with progress bar
<abhijain> geekphreak: hello
<GeekSquid> caotic: it's --username username --password password
<Jordan_U> _pg_: Have you tried Installing to /dev/sda with a BIOS boot partition?
<caotic_> GeekSquid: yes I tried that
<geekphreak> tom_fishy: you can use mc or this command >> mv /from /too ; echo "All done"
<geekphreak> abhijain: hello
<szczubel> siemka
<GeekSquid> caotic: have you tried anonymous checkout?
<szczubel> jest jakis polak :P?
<caotic_> GeekSquid: works on another machines tho. the problem is gnome keyring
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: root won't work as the account is disabled
<Pici> !pl | szczubel
<ubottu> szczubel: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<SealedWithAKiss> jk, the kernel versions in Synaptic don't match the ones that GRUB displays, so I don't know which ones to remove.
<_pg_> Jordan_U: hmmm I dont have a bios, only EFI :/
<_pg_> Jordan_U: to make things MORE confusing lol
<jongleur> ActionParsnip: Alt+F1 don't work
<GeekSquid> caotic_: strange, gnome keyring doesn't have anything to do with svn
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: have you tried removing old kernels with 'dpkg' commands?
<Jordan_U> _pg_: Unless you are using grub-efi, grub is being loaded with BIOS compatability.
<plitter> is there a way to make transmission download to my ntfs external hardrive ?
<plitter> it just says permission denied....
<caotic_> GeekSquid: right
<ManDay> What was that volume/sound related standard package again?
<geekphreak> plitter: need to have write perm.
<ActionParsnip> dkrider: the server install doesn't install an x server by default. This makes it lighter and more secure. If you need a desktop, install the desktop system
<jongleur> if I use user "ubuntu" and an empty pass as you said, the screen refreshes with a black screen in between, but the prompt appears again
<ManDay> (that i meant to install?)
<geekphreak> ManDay: pulse?
<tom_fishy> geekphreak, that is cool.
<plitter> geekphreak: how do i get that?
<tom_fishy> VCoolio, thanks gonna check it out
<ManDay> erm no something volume manager like
<GeekSquid> ManDay: gnome-volume-manager
<ManDay> ah right thanks geekphreak
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: its a combo like that. I think you can select console login from gdm
<ManDay> sorry GeekSquid
<FluffyMaster> geeksquid: the thing is, i installed it using wubi already.  when it boots for the fist time, i get the error message.  I just uninstalled it, and am looking at the wubi installer right now.  It just has me select a drive (C:/) to install to and how big i want the installation to be
<geekphreak> plitter:  you can mnaully mount it with rw perm. or add it to fstab
<ManDay> GeekSquid, that package doesnt exist
<GeekSquid> ManDay: a geek is a geek, But I have eight legs
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, thanks
<plitter> geekphreak: hmmm, k i will try, coming back if i need help mounting it
<littlepenguin> np
<Jordan_U> _pg_: The reason why grub is being loaded when you select windows is that you installed grub to your windows partition (the person who suggested that did so in error).
<geekphreak> plitter: welcome , read man mount :)
<ActionParsnip> Fluffymaster: did you md5 test the wubi installer and/or iso you downloaded?
<Kangarooo> anyone knows ehre to find Google Tech Talk About Ubuntu where Mark Shuttleworth in 2006 shows presentation? I think that presentation could be standing in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, I haven't no how do I do that? I'm actually using the oldest version displayed in GRUB, and want to remove the two newer versions.
<plitter> geekphreak: will do:)
<_pg_> Jordan_U: i think you misunderstood. my latest response in that thread is a question. I havenot tried installing it to windows.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | kangarooo
<ubottu> kangarooo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Vigo> esx: This is slick!
<FluffyMaster> actionparsnip: no, and i really do not know what that means
<ActionParsnip> Vigo: fluxbox is sweet. Lxde is also nice
<coordinador> oh god i have a big trouble!
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, where do I put that "script" I am new to linux
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | fluffymaster
<ubottu> fluffymaster: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coordinador> i had an xls file and now it has 0 bytes
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: do you know the version numbers of the kernels you want to remove?
<coordinador> is there a way to recover that?
<mavromatis> hi, is there a way to select which os to boot inside ubuntu for next time the computer starts?
<jongleur> ActionParsnip: no idea how to go further...
<ActionParsnip> Coordinador: restore from your backup
<geekphreak> tom_fishy: which script
<ManDay> there is an evenlope in my task bar - what does it do?
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: do you know the version numbers of the kernels you want to remove? if so, show me one
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, if there was a backup it could be easy, right?
<geekphreak> ManDay: click it and see :p
<ActionParsnip> Jongleur: I've seen forums on this but not an answer I can remember
<tom_fishy> geekphreak, he gave me a url for a command that gave you a progress bar, http://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
<Vigo> ActionParsnip: I tried and liked LXDE very much, CPU temp dropped such, testing this now because esx asked about it.
<ManDay> geekphreak, i tried it just gets enabled sortof
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, but there is no backup
<ManDay> but doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> Coordinador: sure, just restore the file
<geekphreak> tom_fishy: oh ok :)
<jongleur> okay, I will search for it, tahnks - will write here again later
<Jordan_U> mavromatis: Yes, set GRUB_DEFAULT=saved in /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub". Then you will be able to set the default with "grub-set-default" or if you only want it changed for one boot, "grub-reboot"
<ActionParsnip> Vigo: look into lubuntu ;)
<SealedWithAKiss> I don't no, I know that the one that I want to keep end in -14 and the other I want to remove end in -20 and -21. How do I view the kernels on my system? Then I can give you the full versions.
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier,
<geekphreak> ManDay: its to launch empathy/evolution and all
<CytotoxicTCell> How often is an ubuntu released?
<onetinsoldier> every six months
<Pici> CytotoxicTCell: Every 6 months.
<ActionParsnip> Coordinador: I suggest you sort one out if your data is important. You have learned the reason backups are good the hardest way possible
<Pici> !releases | CytotoxicTCell
<ubottu> CytotoxicTCell: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<mavromatis> thanks Jordan_U
<Gorfo> hi guys
<littlepenguin> fishy you want it systemwide?
<Jordan_U> mavromatis: You're welcome.
<Vigo> ActionParsnip: I am running Lubuntu on an older Commadore I have, it spins up and down great.
<Gorfo> i've got a question for you
<coordinador> ok ActionParsnip , ill do but this doesnt help me now, so.. is there a way to recover files with this problem?
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: looks like to tried to enter a message addressed to me, but all i saw was my nick, nothing after it
<ActionParsnip> Cytotoxictcell: every 6 months, look at the version numbers. The first number is the year. 20(10) and the next number is the month. April is the 4th month. Hence 10.04
<CytotoxicTCell> so october and april?
<tyrosine> CytotoxicTCell: You should act more like a HelperTCell bro
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: looks like you* tried to enter a message addressed to me, but all i saw on here was my nick...nothing after it
<CytotoxicTCell> lol
<ActionParsnip> Coordinador: not sure. Are there any hidden files with a trailing tilde character in the same folder?
<Jordan_U> _pg_: Have you tried installing to /dev/sda with --force yet?
<Gorfo> i've ushare on my desktop and i need to restart  it each time i'm adding a new file in the scope of the server. I would like to be able to restart this ushare deamon without root password. Is it possible ?
<_pg_> Jordan_U: yes. it didnt work. I'd I dont want to try anymore --force things before I get a recent backup.
<jsec> Hi all. I had OS X and ubuntu dual booted on a MacBook. I wiped the OS X partition and installed BackTrack on the free space. Now when I try to boot up, I get the folder with a question mark on boot. I used a Live CD to boot from the primary hard drive, which started GRUB, but when I try to select the first Ubuntu partition (that was already installed), it gives me a Error 15: File not found. Is there any way I can update GRUB to find it
<jsec> , or is this partition dead and gone?
<ActionParsnip> CytotoxicTCell: you got it. Just explaining the number system ;)
<ManDay> my firebox toolbars are in an ugly gray - so are other toolbars in different apps - how about yours?
<ActionParsnip> Jsec: backtrack isn't supported here
<plitter> i just read through the fstab file and found this:
<plitter> #Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<plitter> UUID=464C096C4C095857   /media/Stash_   ntfs-3g defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=nn_NO.UTF-8     0       0
<plitter> i then read on a page that defaults is read and writeable, so why cant i write to the partission with transmission?
<FloodBot1> plitter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plitter> oops sorry.... for multiline
<CytotoxicTCell> sometimes they are released in june right?
<CytotoxicTCell> like 6.06
<ActionParsnip> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<Jordan_U> _pg_: --force is required because the resulting configuration is not reliable (requires blocklists), not because it's dangerous.
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, isnt anyfile with ~
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jsec> ActionParsnip, I know... I can boot into Ubuntu, GRUB just won't boot all operating systems. Is that outside the scope of this chan?
<ActionParsnip> CytotoxicTCell: I gusess
<CytotoxicTCell> dosent matter
<GeekSquid> CytotoxicTCell: that was then, release cycles have changed a bit, it is really up to sabdfl, aka. Mark Shuttleworth
<CytotoxicTCell> at least we get releases twice a year compared to every 3-6 years at redmond
<_pg_> Jordan_U: so if I install it to /dev/sda wont that mess with EFI? I just feel so much safer putting grub on /dev/sda5
<ActionParsnip> Jsec: there's an app called system detector or somesuch which can help. You'll need to fight grub til it plays nice
<deshymers> so I've finally goteen my wireless network but there is a red explamation point on the notification area for network manager, and when I run iwlist scan, it shows my network as encrypted, and when i do iwconfig it says encryption is off anybody see this before?
<ActionParsnip> Coordinador: not sure then dude. Sometimes apps backup originals like that. Gedit does it for example
<dbum> SealedWithAKiss: you can install startupmanager (synaptic) then >>system>>admin>>startup manager... it will show you your kernels and give you some grub options
<CytotoxicTCell> i dont like it but i am forced to run windows in virtualbox thanks to ms office
<jsec> ActionParsnip. ok thanks
<GeekSquid> CytotoxicTCell: and you don't have to wait till tuesday for a critical patch
<jose1> how do i play my games
<Jordan_U> _pg_: No, it won't mess with EFI. You likely already have grub installed to your mbr, which you can confirm with: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<jose1> on ubuntu
<kop_> in what log would the ip of a website I connected to yesterday be located ?
<jose1> any help
<ActionParsnip> Cytotoxictcell: some versions run in wine. You could also just use openoffice
<plitter> i am having problem with downloading stuff to my external harddrive and thought that changing settings in fstab would help, but it was already read and writeable enabled, more information here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429069/
<ActionParsnip> !games | jose1
<ubottu> jose1: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<CytotoxicTCell> its microsoft office 2007, i know about wine but i need it working 100% as my college course requires it
<ActionParsnip> Jose1: some games run via wine
<geekphreak> kop_:  browser history?
<geekphreak> kop_: open it up, see the ip ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cytotoxictcell: then its your course forcing you. Noyt ubuntu
<_pg_> Jordan_U: can I run that on osx?
<jose1> i did everything put a it says the game is not trusted so it wont laungh
<CytotoxicTCell> i know its not ubuntus fault
<dbum> CytotoxicTCell: I have the same problem..... just use virtualbox though
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, I just copied it in the terminal and it worked but it don't show just one line insteed my whole terminal says ex 14% [=====> and all the lines do the same thing
<CytotoxicTCell> thats what i am using
<CytotoxicTCell> thankfully the semister ends may 23
<ActionParsnip> Jose1: not heard that. Check the appdb for compatibility of your apps
<PolitikerNEU_> CytotoxicTCell: Hmm ... Office 2007 works well enough for my mum to use it on linux
<PolitikerNEU_> CytotoxicTCell: and she isn't that "computer native"
<ActionParsnip> Cytotoxictcell: office 2007 can open odt files you know
<jose1> ok i will
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | jose1
<ubottu> jose1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<GeekSquid> plitter: it is by default owned by root ... do: sudo chown plitter:plitter /media/stash_ -R in terminal to change ownership to your user
<CytotoxicTCell> i know
<CytotoxicTCell> i guess if i can find the time i will try office in wine
<littlepenguin> so fishy how did u use it?there are several options to do that
<jose1> see am trying to run the game fear
<ActionParsnip> Cytotoxictcell: so why is 2007 needed?
<Jordan_U> _pg_: No, you can run it from a LiveCD or use dd and grep from OSX to check manually.
<CytotoxicTCell> but 5 finals next week =(
<PolitikerNEU_> CytotoxicTCell: The only problem is installation: you have to use an "old" wine version in order to make that work
<CytotoxicTCell> the class i take is intro to microsoft office
<ActionParsnip> Jose1: check appdb and/or ask in #winehq
<_pg_> Jordan_U: which is harder to screw up?
<ActionParsnip> Cytotoxictcell: aaaaah makes sense
<littlepenguin> fishy you need to coppy the script into a file and save it
<CytotoxicTCell> but i get to take a linux next semister =)
<jose1> k
<kop_> geekphreak, that would be the problem , browser history does not give the ip I believe it has changed so I'm looking for the previous ip since all history redirects to a 403/404
<CytotoxicTCell> linux course
<ManDay> can someone tell me how to get rid of the ugly styled toobars in lucid?
<Jordan_U> _pg_: Running it from a LiveCD
<jose1> be back
<kop_> ManDay, use windows
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, save it where?
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, I don't no, I know that the one that I want to keep end in -14 and the other I want to remove end in -20 and -21. How do I view the kernels on my system? Then I can give you the full versions.
<geekphreak> kop_: then i think you are out of luck, unless you used something like tcpdump to monitor net
<Pici> kop_: Thats not helpful.
<tom_fishy> It works but shows progress on every line
<littlepenguin> firstly into your profile
<KaOSoFt> How do I reactive the middle-mouse button to display the scroll circle in Firefox? It's disabled in Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx).
<littlepenguin> @fishy
<Pici> ManDay: Have you tried switching to a different theme?
<CogitoErgoSam> So there's an option in empathy's preferences for always opening new messages in a new window, but does anyone know a way to force them to always use the SAME window?  There's nothin in gconf-editor either.
<kop_> Pici, I have my moments get over it
<littlepenguin> manday gnome-appearance-properties
<CytotoxicTCell> this summer i plan to buy a beast of a desktop from system76 =)
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: look in /boot --> ls -l /boot/vmlinuz*
<Vigo> ManDay: Right-Click desktop, look at Themes, select one or get a new one.
<ManDay> Pici, im using dust, i used dust in karmic too and didnt have these toolbars
<littlepenguin> after that you can test it so when its saved in your profile try cp_p if you named it like this
<CogitoErgoSam> !controls | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<_pg_> Jordan_U: ok. will do. thanks for that. Can you explain to me EFI/MBR? I thought they were two different ways to do the same thing, and that you couldnt have both
<kop_> geekphreak, tnx anyway I'll get my fingers dirty and dig in the router :)
<ManDay> CogitoErgoSam, thanks but that isnt my problem
<geekphreak> kop_: good luck
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic I wanna keep and I want to remove vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic
<Pici> ManDay: Can you take a screenshot so that we can better understand what your problem is?
<CogitoErgoSam> ManDay:  If its just the look then, you'll want to look at new themes like pici and vigo mentioned
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, I also need to add an entry for Windows Vista as GRUB didn't add one automatically.
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, is there a way to create a file which I can mount in my fy and put a dynamically expanding encrypted filesystem in? I want to use it on a remote computer to store data in.
<SmokeyD> kind of like the dynamically expanding images of virtualbox and others
<jimmy51_> i've just booted to the boot menu on the 64 bit livecd. can i just boot to an terminal session without loading xserver?
<geekphreak> SmokeyD: sure you can, use truecrypt
<CytotoxicTCell> who finds it annoying sony removed linux from ps3?
<datacrusher> CytotoxicTCell, the guy that breaked that
<dbum> CytotoxicTCell: I know..... those indian givers
<_pg_> CytotoxicTCell: i dont even own one and I find it apalling
<SmokeyD> geekphreak: ok, I will check it out. Thanks
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: ok, do the following command to see... what all packages you'll want to get rid of. you'll want to go ahead and get rid of things like linux-tools-2.6.32-20 and linux-headers-2.6.31-20... to show things like that, do the following --> dpkg -l '*2.6.31-20' | grep '^ii'
<CogitoErgoSam> ManDay:  http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=6&lang=en has a really well-crafted set of themes, and another HUGE repository of all sorts of gnome appearance options is http://gnome-look.org
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Stormcr0w> CytotoxicTCell: I do
<CytotoxicTCell> i used to have ubuntu on my fat ps3 but that broke a year ago
<Jordan_U> _pg_: EFI reads the bootloader from a filesystem, BIOS reads the bootloader from the first sector of the hard drive (and the code in the first sector of the hard drive may read from the first sector of a partition). The two are completely separate and can therefore co-exist.
<geekphreak> SmokeyD: welcome
<ActionParsnip> CogitoErgoSam: that bisigi ppa is sexy. I've used it a while now
<Pici> Folks, can we move the non-support conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic ? Thanks
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: when you've had a look at what you want to remove... then do the following for each package you want to remove --> dpkg --purge <package_name>
<Gieke> hello, i'm using pidgin as IM, and rhytmbox as music player, since the update to 10.04, rhytmbox updates my pidgin's status, something i'm very happy about, but everytime it does so, it logs out my pidgin, thus letting me the option to "re-enable" my account
<_pg_> Jordan_U: sweet. thanks. so you think install-grub --force /dev/sda will do the trick?
<littlepenguin> tcell me.i wanted to buy me one..now i don..also scary is that the ps3 sends encrypted data also if in standby-maybe a microphone in there :D
<CogitoErgoSam> The bisigi package of themes is pretty big in file size, but they're worth it.  Very rich and elegant themes.
<ActionParsnip> Gieke: disable the plugin and log a bug
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: when you remove kernels, update-grub will be run automatically and your grub boot menu will is therefore updated automatically
<ManDay> Pici, CogitoErgoSam here is a screen http://img682.imageshack.us/i/201005061951131920x1080.png/
<ActionParsnip> CogitoErgoSam: 250mb for the whole show
<ManDay> see the ugly gray bars?
<SuN__> Help me !
<SuN__> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 but the hard thing to break the system I can not even log in the terminal gives me no how can a live CD to Recover a system without format ...?
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, It didn't work. I renamed the file to cp_p.sh and move it both to /etc/profile and to /etc/profile.d
<littlepenguin> ??
<littlepenguin> noo
<CogitoErgoSam> ManDay:  If you like all the parts of that theme EXCEPT the controls, you can change just them.  Go to System->Preferences->Appearance and cilck the Customize button on the first page
<littlepenguin> :D
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: =sorry.. but i messed up a command that i gave you earlier. i left out an asterisks... here is the proper command...
<ActionParsnip> Sun__: do you mean fix a broken system from livecd?
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: dpkg -l '*2.6.31-20' | grep '^ii'
<CogitoErgoSam> Manday:  Err, not just controls, but any of the different appearance parts...you can change in that customize window.  controls, colors, window borders, icon set, etc
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: dpkg -l '*2.6.31-20*' | grep '^ii'
<ManDay> CogitoErgoSam, i know
<ManDay> i didnt realize it was dust
<zeusz> hi all
<ManDay> they must have changed it
<CogitoErgoSam> ah
<Jordan_U> _pg_: Yes, about 75% confident.
<_pg_> Jordan_U: sweet. I will backup, try that. and let you know. I appreciate you help!
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, okay then I'll give that a shot now.
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: use this command --> dpkg -l '*2.6.31-20*' | grep '^ii' to see all the 2.6.31-20 stuff that's installed. use dpkg --purge <package_name> to remove the packages you want to get rid of
<SuN__> ActionParsnip, to do something like repair of the live CD of installed system hard
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: roger.. good luck!
<littlepenguin> fishy put the script under your profile i meant /home/YOUR USERNAME
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, aha! thanks =)
<littlepenguin> tom_fishy after that you need to make it executable
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, no packages were found.
<ActionParsnip> Sun__: look into chroot you can boot the live cd then switch to the installed system to fix what you gotta fix
<orion__> @floodbot1
<ManDay> where do ubuntu applications go by convention? /usr/bin or somewhere in opt ?
<ActionParsnip> Littlepenguin: you can use $HOME to mean /home/yourusername
<LzrdKing> ActionParsnip: or ~/
<ManDay> at least it is not /opt
<littlepenguin>  thx parsnip
<Salvad1> Hello. Could someone check if this bug is not only with my system? It wil not freezes anything.
<LzrdKing> well, just ~ i guess
<VCoolio> ManDay: mostly /usr/bin, if compiled /usr/local/bin, sometimes /opt
<Jordan_U> !fhs | ManDay
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: hmmm. try dpkg -l linux-image* | grep '^ii'
<ubottu> ManDay: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, okey, Do I need to name it .sh ? and how to make it executable?
<littlepenguin> manday u cann see where all files got installed in synaptic under properties
<ActionParsnip> Manday: all over the place, the binary you launch will be in /usr/bin but libs and other stuff are in other locations
<Salvad1> Issue gksudo synaptic in a terminal emulator.
<littlepenguin> no .sh is not needed
<danutz> hello,can someone tell me how do I make wireless work on ubuntu?...
<littlepenguin> @fishy after that do sudo chmod +x cp_p
<ManDay> So if Houdini (3d prog) asks me where to install to I can safely tell it to go into /usr/bin/houdini, right?
<tom_fishy> littlepenguin, thanks a million
<EgYPaRaDoX> Where can I create an official suggestion in order to make ubuntu better?
<SuN__> ActionParsnip, I tried something but I can not handle bizhte you tell me how it can link or site
<Pici> !brainstorm | EgYPaRaDoX
<ubottu> EgYPaRaDoX: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<guruyaya> Anyone else has a problem loading compiz manager after upgrade?
<guruyaya> Gets stuck on "Loading Icons"
<littlepenguin> fishy if you want to use it as normal usage you need to copy it to /usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> Tom_fishy: you can name it .yellowsubmarine if you want. File extensions don't mean much
<jose1> i did and it  told me i need to copy d3dx9 27.dl from to /windows/system32 how would i be doing that
<ActionParsnip> Sun__: what's bizhte?
<danutz> can someone help me please?
<Pici> !ask | danutz
<ubottu> danutz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Jose1: www.dll-files.com
<schultza> !nessus
<jose1> k
<zohar> my mouse pointer on ubuntu 9.1 is square shape, someone knows how to solve this ?
 * enzotib is away: messaggio
<danutz> if you look closely I already asked my question..............................."hello,can someone tell me how do I make wireless work on ubuntu?..."
<danutz> ...........
 * enzotib is back (gone 00:00:04)
<justin22885> i have a question:.... how can i install the 32 bit version of firefox on ubuntu 64 bit?
<littlepenguin> danutz so whats the problem
<deshymers> so I've finally goteen my wireless network but there is a red exlamation point on the notification area for network manager, and when I run iwlist scan, it shows my network as encrypted, and when i do iwconfig it says encryption is off anybody seen this before?
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: right click desktop -> change background. In the window you will find a customise button under one of the tabs. Try changing pointer theme
<dto> hi. i'm writing an article about the new ubuntu version. and "interesting multimedia" things to do.
<schultza> How do I add an entry to ubottu?
<dto> what can i do with the nice nvidia card i just bought? :)
<danutz> the problem is that I`m new to ubuntu and I don`t know how to connect to my wireless network...
<Pici> schultza: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for information on how to submit a factoid.
<geekphreak> dto: enable compiz and bombs away !!
<coz_> dto,   whic nvidia card is it?
<ActionParsnip> Dto: play 3D games
<magicbronson> i'm running karmic and i see it comes with python2.6.4 -- is there an easy one-shot way to install lucid's 2.6.5 package?
<dto> it says PNY GeForce GT220 1024MB DDR2 CUDA
<schultza> Pici, thank you.
<dto> coz_: is that enough info?
<ActionParsnip> Magicbronson: you will need a ppa to install a karmic version
<coz_> dto,   well did you already install the driver?
<dto> not yet. i have to install the card first :)
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: you mean a lucid version  :-)
<coz_> dto,   oh  :)
<dto> i'm still cleaning up my bedroom before i do the swap
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: he's running Karmic
<ActionParsnip> Onetinsoldier: the user is using karmic
<justin22885> i want to install 32 bit firefox
<magicbronson> ActionParsnip: what's a ppa? or if you have a link handy, i can just go read docs (wasn't able to locate them myself, sorry)
<onetinsoldier> ActionParsnip: oh.. guess i have that backawards then
<ActionParsnip> !pm | sun__
<ubottu> sun__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<coz_> dto,  well install the card...install the nvidia-current driver in hardware drivers   ...reboot  and compiz should start automatically
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | magicbronson
<ubottu> magicbronson: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kong_> quick question: what file do i add my "smbmount" commands to to make my system mount them on startup?
<danutz> so how do I connect to my wireless network..I don`t think I have the driver
<magicbronson> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dto> coz_: i'll keep you informed :)
<coz_> dto,  I would also   install compizconfig-settings-manager as well as  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<ActionParsnip> Kong: in /etc/rc.local or add an entry in /etc/fstab
<littlepenguin> fusion-icon
<dto> coz_ I'm also hooking up my new Bamboo tablet which apparently works with the lucid
<coz_> yes and fusion icon
<dto> cool.
<Pici> danutz: Have you looked through our wifi documentation yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<kong_> ActionParsnip, thanks, ill check those file out
<zohar> ActionParsnip - didnt work, the problem is only on my 2nd screen that i've connected to my laptop
<ActionParsnip> Danutz: run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you see SSIDs?
<coz_> dto,   well it should work well and you will enjoy compiz with the bamboo  but let me also suggest    easystroke
<littlepenguin> i found also a precompiled x64 version of unstable plugins like screensaver aso works really fine
<coz_> dto,   easystroke will allow gestures with the stylus  .... sudo apt-get install easystroke
<dto> ok thanks :) i'm gonna shut down and install it now
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: I've not used dual displays dude, sorry
<SuN__> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<zohar> ActionParsnip - 10x anyway.
<danutz> scanning essid NNN (this is what has ssid)...
<zohar> my mouse pointer on ubuntu 9.1 is square shape, someone knows how to solve this ?
<ActionParsnip> zohar: what driver are you using? Nvidia-settings will say
<plitter> when i have edited the fstab, how can i update the system, without rebooting (bad wording and grammar but bear with me)
<geekphreak> plitter: sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: you may need an xorg.conf to let you specify hwcursor off or on
<geekphreak> plitter: unmount the other partition first, :)
<zohar> ActionParsnip - xorg.conf ?
<plitter> geekphreak: k:)
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,will generate one and you can use: gksudo nvidia-settings to allow you to save to the file
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, hi
<kraetzja> I'm trying to apt-get install audacity, but wget keeps hitting a 404, even after the suggested apt-get update --fix-missing. do i need to install it manually?
<justin22885> can someone help me install 32 bit firefox?
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: its /etc/X11/xorg.conf , karmic annoyingly doesn't ship with the file but if one exists it will be obeyed
<geekphreak> justin22885: any particular reason why you want 32 bit?
<sweb> hail are norton ghost can image ext4 fs ?
<ActionParsnip> Kraetzja: change server in software sources
<plitter> geekphreak: it still gives me the Permission denied message.....
<sweb> acronis image can not image ext4 file system
<ActionParsnip> !ot | sweb
<ubottu> sweb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geekphreak> plitter: added rw?
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, have you got the script
<justin22885> yes geek
<justin22885> none of the 64 bit flash plugins work properly
<ActionParsnip> Kraetzja: maybe the one you are using is down for maintenance etc
<kraetzja> ActionParsnip, can you elaborate? or point me in the direction of some docs on that change?
<plitter> geekphreak: just used defaults: /dev/sdb1 /media/Stash_ ntfs-3g defaults,sync    0      3
<flacom> hi all.. someone can help me... I don't know how to get the MY_DEVICE_NUMBER for this command : alsamixer -c[MY_DEVICE_NUMBER]
<bob> Hey People
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  Heya.  My laptop charger burned out yesterday, but its just about done.  I am finishing some other jobs right now to pay the bills but will let you know in an hour or so.
<ManDay> how do i find out which graphics driver im currently running?
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: seen the flash factoid. It shows adding a ppa for 64bit flash
<geekphreak> plitter: add rw too
<onetinsoldier> hello bob
<geekphreak> defaults,sync,rw
<tyrosine> Falcorian: try c1 c2 c3
<ActionParsnip> Kraetzja: system -> admin -> software sources
<tyrosine> c0
<kraetzja> ty
<JonathanIsMe> are there many definite differences between 10.04 Beta and 10.04 Release?
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, thats tragic!!! lol   are you all right???
<plitter> geekphreak: still dont work
<jozik> c:/format.exe
<justin22885> ive tried the new beta flash, the officials, ndswrapper, swfplayer, and gnach or whatever
<JonathanIsMe> just wondering if I should bother installing fresh..
<ludvig> hm, i tried to add protocol for spotify, but firefox doesn't seem to recognize it..
<geekphreak> plitter: you have to unmount, then remount?
<ludvig> network.protocol-handler.external.spotify = true
<justin22885> none work properly.. so id like to install 32 bit firefox if its at all possible
<zohar> ActionParsnip -  sudo nvidia-xconfig "command not found"
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: if you have all those installed at the same time you won't get flash at all
<CogitoErgoSam> simar:  It didn't start an actual fire, but I think it blew a fuse.
<jose1> ok i did downloaded now try the game?
<plitter>  geekphreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429088/
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: you only want ONE flash plugin package installed or they conflict
<zohar> ActionParsnip - why cant i find my xorg.conf?
<jozik> siema
<simar> CogitoErgoSam, that is good for you .. all thanks to god  ..
<coz_> zohar,   lucid or karmic?
<JonathanIsMe> !pick 1 or 2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<justin22885> ive deleted each plugin before installing the other
<SlipperyChicken> if anyone has one of those IBM Netfinity 5000 servers and has the administrator password locked out, pull the BIOS/CMOS off and turn it on.  It'll boot without the chip in.  Problem solved. :D
<justin22885> none of them work as well as the 32 bit setup
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: karmic doesn't ship with one and nor does lucid. You need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig to make one
<geekphreak> gys can anyone else open plitter link, for some reason, it dont open here
<tigger237> hello
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: flash64 blazes over my 32bit lappy on single core compared to dualcore here
<Nanashi> Anyone know how to fix the sleeping screen glitch in Lucid? It got worse after I updated
<hellville> heyy
<llutz> plitter: you need uid/gid  to give non-root rw-access
<justin22885> how would i install 32 bit firefox to see if it helps the issue?
<geekphreak> llutz: good idea
<plitter> llutz: how do i do that?
<JonathanIsMe> Which sleeping screen glitch?
<jose1> actionparsnip---i  downloaded so now try the game
<simar> Nanashi, whats tha matter
<JonathanIsMe> where the graphics fail miserably? -> lo-res
<CogitoErgoSam> Zohar:  Note that if you're using the nvidia software, you might need to run nvidia-settings with elevated privs (gksudo) in order for it to save the xorg.conf
<llutz> plitter: edit your /etc/fstab line, add "uid=1000" to options-field
<Nanashi> jonathanisme: Computer sleeps the screen for innactivity and doesn't come back
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: remove all gnash swf and flashplugin packages then add the ppa outlines in the flash factoid and install flashplugin-installer64
<hellville> for install JFFNMS
<hellville> ???????
<ManDay> can anyone tell me whats the latest propriatery nvidia drivers?
<coordinador> ActionParsnip, to recover old xls deleted, corrupt files in /dev/sda5 I used the command:   foremost -t xls -v /dev/sda5
<coordinador> and it works :D!
<hellville> for install JFFNMS????
<jose1> i downloaded that d3dx9 27.dl so wats next
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: you will also need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add the hwcursor or swcursor lines
<justin22885> add ppa outlines in the flash factoid?
<alex____1> a
<llutz> plitter: or if you need it for a group, use "gid=46" (plugdev)
<hellville> hey dude for  install JFFNMS????
<ActionParsnip> Coordinador: sweet. Now get a backup regime
<ActionParsnip> Jose1: put it where it needs to go. Ask in #winehq
<hellville> JFFNMS is a Network Management and Monitoring System\
<zohar> ActionParsnip -  sudo nvidia-xconfig command not found
<jose1> k
<td123> OMG IT'S NOT WORKING!!!
<tigger237> Nanashi - have you tried uninstalling the screen saver packages?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<histo> ughh ubuntu is down
<td123> WHAT HAVE YOU GUYS DONE, MY COMPUTER IS NOT WORKING!!!
<plitter> llutz: i added for uid=1000 but transmission still gets permission denied
<onetinsoldier> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<td123> FINE
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: then you haven't installed the driver or you would have that command
<histo> ubuntu.com is down that is
<e01> what is different between gnash and adobe flash
<histo> td123: whats not working?
<Nanashi> tigger237: no, but I don't see how that would help
<histo> e01: gnash is open source version of a flash player
<llutz> plitter: remount
<ActionParsnip> E01: gnash is opensource adobe flash isnt
<llutz> plitter: and, you are user with uid=1000?
<CogitoErgoSam> manday:  Here's what I get when I check the version of my nvidia drivers:    nvidia-current                        195.36.15-0ubuntu2
<histo> e01: adobe is the closed source version
<CogitoErgoSam> manday:  You can check your version with "dpkg -l | grep nvidia-current"
<JonathanIsMe> ubuntu.com is not down..
<plitter> llutz: that i dont know:P
<mianosm> I had a question earlier, and have figured out the work around for it, if someone is looking for it (now or in the future): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474414
<llutz> plitter: "id"
<plitter> llutz: did the remount though:)
<ActionParsnip> E01: folks on ppc architecture need to use it as the is no ppc adobe flash
<plitter> llutz: and yes i am:)
<JonathanIsMe> how would you rate gnash performance versus Flash?
<justin22885> your link didnt help
<justin22885> gnash is horrible in my experience
<CogitoErgoSam> manday:  remember that nvidia drivers need to be enabled manually System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<JonathanIsMe> hmm
<justin22885> swfplayer was slightly better
<JonathanIsMe> that's sad :/
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: isn't the ubuntu.com down right now?
<justin22885> i got the best result downloading the 64 bit flash plugin from the debian repositories
<justin22885> no
<JonathanIsMe> Action; is not down
<e01> histo, ActionParsnip, okay open source, but is there some serious difference, for example in performance ?
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: hello. get it sorted out yet?
<SealedWithAKiss> What does 'The VPN service was invalid' mean? I am trying to connect to another network via VPN. Do I need to install PPPT? How do I do that in 9.10?
<e01> because flash is really havy for cpu
<JonathanIsMe> e01: justin rated it as poor
<tigger237> nanashi - if one of the packages got corrupted or more corupt after the upgrade then uninstalling and reinstalling the packages might fix the problem
<JonathanIsMe> poor performance, probably poor support
<SealedWithAKiss> onetinsoldier, thanks so much. I have managed to remove the unneeded packages!
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: I see. Ok remove all gnash swf-dec and flashplugin packages then add the ppa on the page and install flashplugin-installer64
<onetinsoldier> SealedWithAKiss: cool, good deal. you're welcome :-)
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: What king of connection/VPN are you looking to create?
<plitter> llutz: i am 1000 i mean
<Nanashi> tiger237: Well, I've read about this glitch and it seems a bit too common to be a corrupt file
<ActionParsnip> E01: as flash is proprietary the full capabilities in the adobe plugin are not present in the open plugins
<alex____1> leave
<histo> e01: The adobe one seems to work better at the moment. gnash is still undergoing heavy develpment.
<justin22885> ppa on what page?
<alex____1> quit
<alex____1> exit
<llutz> plitter: still doesn't work?
<SealedWithAKiss> greezmunkey, I don't understand the question. What are my options? I am trying to connect via an existing connection that no longer works.
<CogitoErgoSam> SealedWithAKiss:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Aciid> what kind of soundsystem does Ubuntu 10.04 use by default, everything broke after I upgraded
<Lcawte> how can I mass move using sudo mc?
<plitter> llutz: no......
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: on the page ubottu is about to tell you
<geekphreak> Aciid: pulse?
<Aciid> I had pulseaudio configured, but now everything is a mess
<ActionParsnip> !flash64 | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Aciid> geekphreak: I had alsa forwarded to pulse, now alsa is busy all the time
<zohar> ActionParsnip - what should i install to run , nvidia-xconfig ?
<justin22885> i know that.. but its still glitchy
<llutz> plitter:pastebin output of "mount |grep  /media/Stash_" and "ls -ld /media/Stash_"   please
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: there is a ppa outlined. It gives the full command which will add the ppa and plugin
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: I haven't been staring at the screen here. So, it worked - then something changed?
<justin22885> sometimes when i close a window playing flash, i will still hear the sound from it for the next 5 minutes
<Lok> Has anybody ever used ProjectM?
<Lok> And compiled it by himself?
<ActionParsnip> Zohar: use the hardware driver app under system -> administration
<z3row3b> Problem: when I log in as one user, then switch to a different user, then log out the second user, the screen goes blank and I can't see what's going on. Behind the scenes, it's asking for the password of the previous user, but even after typing it in and getting back into their account, the screen stays blank.
<tigger237> nanashi: I was having problems with the screen saver myself. I uninstalled the program that came with the download and installed a different screen saver program altogether. No problem after that...
<plitter> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429091/
<Nanashi> tigger237: This is sleeping screen, not screensaver
<SealedWithAKiss> greezmunkey, it's a long long story. I upgraded to 10.04 which wouldn't boot, then I attempted a fresh installation of 9.10 which fixed GRUB meaning that I could boot again. So now I'm using 9.10 and my VPN connections aren't working, I have also lost configurations and various software etc.
 * JonathanIsMe wonders
<CogitoErgoSam> SealedWithAKiss:  What kind of vpns?  PPTP?
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: or if you remove all the packages and manually download the .tar.gz you can extract the plugin file and throw it in your browsers plugins folder
<JonathanIsMe> I never have had problems with ubuntu not booting
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: ok, are you using network manager?
<tigger237> nanashi: oops my bad...
 * airtonix loves partitions for /home
<justin22885> also, the problem ive been having with 64 bit flash is if i have just a couple flash windows open it would lag really bad
<SealedWithAKiss> greezmunkey, yup.
<Nanashi> tigger237: Thanks anyway
<JonathanIsMe> actually.. I've got a computer that will only run ubuntu..  nothing else will stick (the hdd is going out)
<SealedWithAKiss> CogitoErgoSam, PPPT.
<Lcawte> um, can I set permissions to a certain folder to a user by command line?
<geekphreak> airtonix: why?
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: you will probably have to install the NM vpn plugin again.
<ActionParsnip> Justin22885: that's usual. Flash sucks with ram
<llutz> plitter: "touch  /media/Stash_/ttest.dat"
<Lcawte> !mediawiki
<histo> ActionParsnip: and cpu
<justin22885> well, on windows 7 i never had any problems with flash doing that
<fortunev> Hi all. Is there a way to configure ssh to use different ports depending on who I'm connecting to, without having to add the port on the command line?
<llutz> plitter: "rm  /media/Stash_/ttest.dat"
<ActionParsnip> Histo: yep :(
<justin22885> however, i used 32 bit IE
<Lcawte> !info mediawiki
<JonathanIsMe> flash for windows is more polished. No doubt
<airtonix> geekphreak, its been something i've done since before i started using linux. i'd put "my documents" on a seperate partition too. makes reinstalls less of an issue.
<ubottu> mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.15.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 10555 kB, installed size 42556 kB
<JonathanIsMe> but I've had good experience with adobe flash for 64 linux
<CogitoErgoSam> SealedWithAKiss:  run this and let us know if anything shows up:    "dpkg -l | grep network-manager-pptp"
<zohar> ActionParsnip - can i find it in synaptic?
<llutz> plitter: any error?
<z3row3b> Problem: When I log in as one user, then log in as another user, the screen goes black after I log out of the second user (when it's asking for the password of the first user). How do I fix this?
<plitter> llutz: no
<llutz> plitter: so its not ntfs/mount related, must be transmission
<geekphreak> airtonix: always a good idea, much less to backup
<plitter> llutz: hmmm, i guess then that u have never come across a problem like that
<SealedWithAKiss> CogitoErgoSam, brb.
<llutz> plitter: i avoid dealing with non-unix filesystems :)
<llutz> plitter: and no, i never used transmission
<geekphreak> llutz: did it work?
<llutz> geekphreak: no, transmission thingy
<llutz> plitter: just a guess: restart transmission and try
<zohar> ActionParsnip - can i find it in synaptic?
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: should be like apt-get install network-manager-pptp, or for openvpn - network-manager-openvpn
<geekphreak> plitter:  you do know , you can go in transmisson option and specify default download folder
<ManDay> Since I installed a program there is a directory including subdirs in my gnome-menu which I cannot edit nor delete through any means - let alone the menu setup - does anyone know where that item could be configured?
<plitter> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> plitter: is that set ok?
<CogitoErgoSam> manday:  not positive but you could dig around gconf-editor
<blackratdog>  i just had my windows machine stolen on which i used visual studio to program in C++. Is there something similar available for Ubuntu/Linux?
<plitter> geekphreak: what do u mean set ok?
<ManDay> CogitoErgoSam, I did a Find there with no results. but thanks for the input
<geekphreak> plitter: as in set to /mnt/stash_
<zohar> how do i install nvidia-xconfig driver ?
<onetinsoldier> blackratdog: yes... the current package for any version of ubuntu of it is a pretty old version though. i recommend getting the lastest 'svn' version of it. anyway, it's called 'codeblocks'
<onetinsoldier> !info codeblocks
<ubottu> codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 4096 kB, installed size 10604 kB
<plitter> llutz: restarting transmission worked:) thanks for ur time:)
<llutz> plitter: fine, np
<Jordan_U> !IDE | blackratdog
<ubottu> blackratdog: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<plitter> geekphreak: yes now it works:)
<geekphreak> haha
<geekphreak> plitter:  good job
<dyn_> hi all, i'm having a problem logging onto 10.04 desktop bound to an active directory domain using likewise-open.. anyone have any experience with this scenario?
<plitter> i feel that is a little condescending but thank u:D
<jcrigby> Can anyone explain why my gvim visual selections immediately change from highlight to underling on lucid?
<histo> Has anyone else noticed that you can't choose persistent options with the usb creator?
<blackratdog> onetinsoldier: sounds great,thanks a lot and thanks to Jordan too!
<histo> In lucid that is
<zohar> how do i install nvidia-xconfig driver ?
<j800r> hey guys, i'm trying to get some help with Audacity. is there a seperate channel i need to bein?
<jose1> i did all but it saying i dont have the right permission to extract archive in folder why am the owner
<onetinsoldier> blackratdog: you're welcome.. good luck
<dyn_> i can authenticate successfully, but gdm won't load, and kicks back too login
<plitter> llutz: geekphreak: sorry premature, still permission denied....
<geekphreak> dyn_: any errors?
<dyn_> gdm-simple-greeter[2126]: WARNING: Unable to parse history: DOMAIN\
<dyn_> gdm-simple-greeter[2126]: Gtk-WARNING: /build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.20.0/gtk/gtkwidget.c:5636: widget not within a GtkWindow
<dbum> jose1: gksudo nautilus ..... then try.....but close when finished!
<budlust> when you install a package from synaptic, where is the source code saved to?
<jcrigby> Can anyone explain why my gvim visual selections immediately change from highlight to underling on lucid?
<geekphreak> budlust: package?
<jose1> k
<geekphreak> budlust: .var/cache/apt?
<Pici> budlust: The source code isn't downloaded when you install a package from the repositories.
<geekphreak> dyn_: cam you login failsafe?
<prodigel> hi all. I've lost my volume control applet in gnome. I've uninstalled some pulse related packages, and probably one of them was the volume control. Anyone knows how to restore it?
<budlust> pici: o ok, thanks ;D
<geekphreak> Pici: aah ok though he meant packages :)
<Pici> budlust: If you want the source, you can use apt-get source packagename
<eikelmt> hi guys , my name is Tony and i am new here
<budlust> i was trying to patch john the ripper but couldnt find it =*(
<eikelmt> i have problem in kubuntu 10.04 getting my wireless up and running
<dyn_> geekphreak: i can log in with a local user, but when i try the domain user, it authenticates, tries to initiate the desktop, but then kicks back to the login window
<Pici> budlust: The package name is 'john'
<joab> I'm upgrading to Lucid and got a question about where to install grub. /dev/sda is my boot device but should I install grub to the sda, sda1, sda2 or sda5?
<eikelmt> i did a fresh install of kubuntu and during the install my wlan0 was working
<stanman246> hi, could anyone help me a bit with mdam?
<Jordan_U> joab: Only to /dev/sda.
<onetinsoldier> eikelmt: describe the problem fully as best you can. incluse your hardware! make and model of network card. (btw, i know nothing about wireless problems)
<joab> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<onetinsoldier> include*
<Jordan_U> joab: You're welcome.
<budlust> pici: is there a way i can run type john in console and have john run by getting the source?
<stanman246> got me 4 disc from a nas station, which went dead. One disc is faulty i can see if i run mdadm -E sdb6
<jose1> still wont work
<budlust> pici: dont think that made sense
<Grexeo> I have a server running Lucid Server Edition. I need to run a program with a GUI, but I don't want to install a complete desktop. I have installed a VNC server (Xvnc) and can connect to it, but I see a checkered screen. What do I need to install to see GUI programs over VNC?
<delac> Still wondering what is the command behind the "Safely Remove". It would be nice to be able to shut down devices from command line in a similar manner as we are able to umount and eject. For the record, "Safely Remove" is not only a umount, but works like XP's safe remove, which shuts down the device. Finally Ubuntu has reached XP! Next stop, Vista! </troll>
<Pici> budlust: You'll need to download the source, patch it, then recompile.
<geekphreak> budlust: why not just apt-get it?
<stanman246> but i don't know how to use the raid to mount it and backup the data
<eikelmt> ifconfig shows the interface wlan0, no ip,  task bar misses the little icon for wireless
<inveratulo> Grexeo: i have always used x11vnc
<dbum> jose1: what i usually do is extract file / folder to desktop..... gksudo nautilus then drag from desktop to nautilus window.... is that what you tried?
<jose1> still wont work,am trying to put this file d3dx9 27.dl in system32 dont work
<eikelmt> during install from the live cd i had that little icon which i cliked on and vups it asked me for the wpa key andi was online
<dbum> jose1: what OS?
<geekphreak> budlust: ?
<jose1> yup
<jose1> i have ubuntu 10.04
<budlust> geekphreak: sry kinda new to this :D
<eikelmt> lspci show the controller as  Ralink RT2561/RT61
<dbum> jose1: are you trying to copy it to ntfs file system?
<geekphreak> budlust: why not just apt-get the appliation ?
<stanman246> should i use mdadm --assemble?
<jose1> tryed to copy to wine program system 32
<budlust> geekphreak: will that get the source code?
<Grexeo> inveratulo: thanks, but I think the problem is that I don't have a window manager, etc.
<geekphreak> budlust: it will let you run the program by just typing john :p
<jose1> i have to put it in the folder i guess
<budlust> geekphreak: i need the source code to patch it
<jose1> buit it wont let me
<Gaming4JC> Has anyone else noticed the bug in Ubuntu 10.4 regarding file uploads and the file browser? Try and use imageshack for a laugh, the file you select will not be the one chosen, it always uploads the one just above the file you select... :P
<dbum> jose1: hum.... should be able to do it with sudo perms.   that's about all I got.... sorry
<geekphreak> oh ok no worries budlust was curious
<jose1> k ill try
<Guest57784> Is there a way I can change lucid's architecture from amd to intel? I have an intel but I have lucid amd
<eikelmt> lsmod show a little dif. eeprom_93cx6 used by rt61pci
<SealedWithAKiss> Is it possible to use Tor over a VPN connection? So that the traffic is router into the VPN, and then onto the Tor network?
<inveratulo> Grexeo: From what platform are you connecting to your server?  You can always export the display over X if you absolutely need GUI tools, but typically they aren't required.
<erUSUL> Guest57784: 64 bits linux is named amd64 becouse it was amd which designed the 64 bit extensions
<Guest57784> oh ok
<erUSUL> Guest57784: but it works in intel processors just fine
<domjohnson> Hello
<inveratulo> Grexeo: sorry, prev should say "export over ssh"
<erUSUL> !amd64
<domjohnson> How do Install GRUB2 from the live CD?
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<onetinsoldier> Guest57784: no. they are one and the same. it's called 'amd' by name because they were the first to implement 64 bit
<domjohnson> Because Windows erased it
<geekphreak> !grub2 > domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson, please see my private message
<eikelmt> this is my first time using kubuntu
<psusi> actually intel was first... but it was not backwards compatible so amd chose to go with a different design
<Soyo> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mbat> hi
<eikelmt> i am used to fedora and mandriva
<Gaming4JC> hmm, does nautilus control the file browser? I need to file a bug if it hasn't been filed already.
<psusi> which ended up winning out over intel's design
<erUSUL> Guest57784: to install flash just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package or flashplugin-nonfree
<geekphreak> Gaming4JC:  it is the one
<eikelmt> when using gnome the wireless worked fine also in version 9
<ManDay> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<yaakuro> does anybody know about the mousepointer problem. my mousepointer is moving to the left top corner from time to time
<eikelmt> can anyone help me
<mbat> I am using empathy ubuntu but no voice with msn
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jbcoats> I have an ext4 partition with 120 MB total space, I can list only about 24 MB of files, but I only have 11.4 MB available.  Where is the other 96 MB of space?
<Gaming4JC> geekphreak: Thanks. You wouldn't happen to know about any file upload issues would you? It occurs in firefox but seems to be linked to the nautilus file manager?...
<erUSUL> Guest57784: that's an issue of 64 bit vs 32 bits not an isuue of amd vs intel
<SealedWithAKiss> Is it possible to use Tor over a VPN connection? So that the traffic is router into the VPN, and then onto the Tor network?
<UbuntuLily> Does anyone here use Handbrake for video encoding?
<geekphreak> Gaming4JC: not that i can recall
<mbat> I am using empathy ubuntu but no voice with msn
<erUSUL> jbcoats: some hidden folder ?
<mbat> any codecs plugin required
<nomasteryoda> UbuntuLily, using here.. but have to use on Fedora as Lucid does not work
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: wasn't watching, did you get your vpn going?
<jbcoats> I've done an ls with -a but no hidden folders appear.
<UbuntuLily> Lucid = Ubuntu 10.4 right?
<_pg_> eikelmt: !ask
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Grexeo> inveratulo: I'm connecting from a windows pc. I'd rather not have to install any GUI stuff, but we need to run Skype so the server can send messages to staff. Unfortunately it doesn't have a non-GUI mode
<Pici> UbuntuLily: 10.04
<_genki> anyone who can help me with how to configure a client-server ubuntu environment?
<_pg_> eikelmt: !details
<shishire> mbat, as of now, nothing other than the official msn client supports voice or video. MS made a change to their servers, and they no longer work in empathy or pidgin.
<UbuntuLily> yes sorry,
<SealedWithAKiss> greezmunkey, yeah thanks. I followed a guide online which worked quite well. I just had to reboot. Thanks for your assistance anyway.
<_pg_> forget it
<eikelmt> i have problem in kubuntu 10.04 getting my wireless up and running
<eikelmt> lspci show the controller as  Ralink RT2561/RT61
<geekphreak> _pg_:  :d
<UbuntuLily> Okay so its not just me, handbrake doesn't work under lucid?
<SealedWithAKiss> greezmunkey, can I use Tor over a VPN connection?
<eikelmt> lsmod show a little dif. eeprom_93cx6 used by rt61pci
<eikelmt> during install from the live cd i had that little icon which i cliked on and vups it asked me for the wpa key andi was online
<greezmunkey> SealedWithAKiss: that's above my paygrade, I don't know.
<eikelmt> when using gnome the wireless worked fine also in version 9
<ManDay> I don't understand how I can install the amd64 version of flash - will flashplugin-installer do that automatically?
<_genki> anyone who can help me with a client-server ubuntu environment?
<_pg_> geekphreak: not eating for 14 hours only adds the frustration. Im going to walk away and come back later
<eikelmt> this is my first time using kubuntu
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: You need the flash plugin installer nonfree from synaptic. Then you need to add a line to a configuration file.
<geekphreak> _pg_:  cya
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, probably.  It depends upon how your vps is set up.  But you should be able to set tor up to use your vpn as it's interface
<erUSUL> ManDay: yes it will
<jshriver> greetings
<geekphreak> goodnight people
<_pg_> eikelmt: plug into ethernet and look for hardware drivers!
<eikelmt> what is it i am missing
<schroedtech> _genki: what kind of client-server environment?
<shishire> s/vps/vpn/
<_pg_> geekphreak: peace
<jshriver> how can I compile a kernel module in Ubuntu using the native Ubuntu kernel. Have done it years ago by grabbing the source from kernel.org but dont want to break my system
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, so how does this work? My traffic goes through the internet and into the VPN, and then out of the VPN onto the Tor network?
<eikelmt> i know it should work because during install it did work fine
<ubuntutest> hi
<eikelmt> so the driver should be there
<gabor_> hi
<Lok> Anyone knows how to downgrade libsdl?
<dino__> ciao
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, what line?
<geekphreak> _pg_:  take it easy man, go get some coffee
<ManDay> to what cfg?
<jshriver> Lok: grab source for lower version ./configure && make && make install
<shashwatpns> i intalled ubuntu studios-desktop in ubuntu and it changes my splash screen etc. how to i change my default to the original ubuntu 10.04 themes,splash screen etc.?
<_pg_> eikelmt: you still may need to look for proprietary wireless drivers. plug into ethernet and then go to hardware devices
<_pg_> geekphreak: will do lol see ya later
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, i ve now dl the amd64 from debian's
<Guest57784> where does software manager install things?? I can't find it in application menu
<dino__> sono nuovo e inesperto
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, think of the VPN as exactly the same type of thing as TOR.  Both should act as transparent proxies to the external network.
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, what happens with a default configuration? I am connected to a VPN, I configure my browser to use Tor, and then visit www.google.com - does Google see the VPNs IP or the last Tor nodes IP?
<ManDay> but id prefer an ubuntu solution
<_pg_> eikelmt: gotta run. sanity is calling. hope you get it working.
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: Why not Synaptic?
<IsmAvatar> !it | dino__
<ubottu> dino__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lok> jshriver: can I also do it with an deb package?
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: The latest version should be there.
<eikelmt> there is prob someone here who can help me
<dino__> grazie
<eikelmt> thanks so far
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, if any then aptitude, but as i said i dont understand how i can make it be 64 and not 386
<rsk> !ask | eikelmt
<ubottu> eikelmt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, if you're using tor, it will see tor regardless
<onetinsoldier> jshriver: just download the Ubuntu kernel source package is all i think you need. you might want to learn how to use the 'make-kpkg' package
<onetinsoldier> !info make-kpkg
<eikelmt> ubottu i did
<ubottu> Package make-kpkg does not exist in lucid
<meway> Hello I am haveing a problem with samba ubuntu. I get an error and than it says the parameter is incorrect. and I can not connect with my windows xp can anyone help me?
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, I understand but will the traffic skip the VPN and go straight out onto the TOR network?
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: It will automatically install the 64 bit plugin, even with aptitude.
<Loshki> jshriver: I think it's a standard process: you install the linux headers for your running kernel and then compile the module and then load it as needed. Poke around here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ManDay> Stormcr0w you said something about an additional line in some config file
<ManDay> what was that about?
<Guest57784> Where is the default Software Center download folder????
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, I want Localhost > Internet > VPN > TOR Network > Destination
<onetinsoldier> jshriver: oops, look like i have make-kpkg wrong. i'm kind of rusty myself
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, that depends.  Is the VPN set up to capture all traffic?  Or only traffic of a specific type?
<gabor_> can anyone tell me how can I change the boot loader so that my default system is not the ubuntu I just installed?
<balzan> hello all
<iceroot> Guest57784: /var/cache/apt/
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: Just looking it up now, just a sec
<Guest57784> thanks
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, aptitude will install 32b-libs with flashplugin-installer
<IsmAvatar> !grub | gabor_
<ubottu> gabor_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ManDay> i doubt that its the 64 vers
<IsmAvatar> er
<IsmAvatar> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vernonjvs> I am running UNR 9.10 on my eeepc 900a and it works great. I just ghot aksed from the update manager if I want to upgrade to 10.04 LTS. Does anyone have experience with 10.04 on eeepc 900A? Should I just go for it? Thanks.
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, I would hope all traffic but I don't know. How do I find out?
<Loshki> gabor_: which system do you want to boot? And which one did you just install?
<iceroot> vernonjvs: never touch a running system
<dbum> gabor_:  you can download startupmanager (synaptic) and it will give you that option and some more
<vernonjvs> iceroot: Thanks very much.
<meway> does anybody know somba pretty well??
<iceroot> meway: #samba
<Loshki> vernonjvs: try it if you like, but make a full backup first, in case it all goes horribly wrong...
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, ummm "Internet" doesn't work in that context.  It would be more like localhost -> internet tunnel -> VPN -> internet tunnel-> TOR-> internet tunnel-> TOR -> etc. -> Destination
<MagicSata> can anyone help me with my graphics tablet?
 * meway kicks iceroot 
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: I am running 10.04. I installed flashplugin-nonfree and it works just fine.
<iceroot> meway: stop that
<iceroot> meway: and ask real questions
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, you admit its not the 64 v eh?
<ManDay> :)
<meway> iceroot:  I did scroll up
<vernonjvs> Thanks lokshi
<MagicSata> can anyone help me with my graphics tablet?
<gianluca_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nomasteryoda> MagicSata, what type? ... wacom?
<Soyo> meway: what do the error logs say?
<MagicSata> its a trust
<iceroot> !anyone | MagicSata
<ubottu> MagicSata: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neverblue> i want to install the VMware tools, for my Ubuntu VM, anyone know how to do that ?
<iceroot> meway: repost please
<niks> hi
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: You just need to add "export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" to /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/npviewer
<Guest57784> How do I change the defaul download location of Software Center?
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: and it seems to be the 64 bit plugin for obvious reasons
<niks> hi
<iceroot> Guest57784: you cant
<niks> anyone there
<MagicSata> !anyone | ROFL
<Guest57784> wtf
<ubottu> ROFL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest57784> !
<Aciid> woohoo rebooted and grub_puts error again
<Guest57784> you must be able to some how
<erUSUL> Guest57784: try to clean some space first ? sudo aptitude clean
<meway> iceroot:  server (samba, ubuntu) is not accessible. you might not have permission to use this network resource. contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions
<MagicSata> srsly
<meway> the parameter isincorrect
<Jordan_U> Guest57784: System > Administration > Software Sources
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, what does have gtk-native-wins to do with 64b? or is that just to stabilize the plugin?
<MagicSata> i need to get it working
<domjohnson> Can anyone tell me how to install grub2 from the live cd? Windows decided to overwrite the MBR.
<hd1> need to put UNR installer on a 4gig USB stick, using FreeBSD, I can dd the file to the drive, and that works fine, but it doesn't seem to include a bootloader
<jew_> is there a hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<meway> iceroot: server is on its own network and im the admin
<iceroot> meway: and you created a user? what does /var/log/samba/log.smbd tell?
<eikelmt> wow guys, i made it work
<gabor_> I want Windows XP to start as default and if I want to start Ubuntu I choose at boot
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: You got it right. On occasion, it is impossible to interact with flash interfaces without this parametre.
<Soyo> which parameter is incorrect does it specify?
<Loshki> !grub2 | domjohnson
<ubottu> domjohnson: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eikelmt> i can now update my kbuntu
<erUSUL> jew_: crtl + alt + ← →
<ManDay> thanks Stormcr0w very useful advice
<domjohnson> Loshki - I know what Grub2 is
<jew_> thank you . works great
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, just read up about VPNs.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<shishire> s/just/I just/
<dbum> gabor_: did you download startupmanager?
<niks> how cani support video on backtrack
<CytotoxicTCell> ubuntu sucks
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: Most welcome.
<Pici> !backtrack | niks
<ubottu> niks: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<iceroot> CytotoxicTCell: then leave please
<Loshki> domjohnson: somewhere in there, there should be a howto on 'what to do if windows trashes your grub install'...
<nomasteryoda> MagicSata, what brand tablet is it, model, etc...
<jew_> does frostwire work on ubunto?
<ManDay> i got antoher question: does anyone know how to remove the useless evolution-mail icon from the notifier area since i got evolution uninstalled?
<MagicSata> its a trust TB-5300
<iceroot> meway: right click on it, remove from panel
<erUSUL> jew_: yes
<iceroot> meway: sorry wrong nick
<erUSUL> !frostwire > jew_
<iceroot> ManDay: right click on it, remove from panel
<ubottu> jew_, please see my private message
<Zelozelos> Guest57784 open the software center, click on edit, software sources, you'll see the server pulldown for the choices--i think this is what you're talking about right?
<meway> iceroot: thats ok
<rome> hi room
<onetinsoldier> hello
<Loshki> jew_: may I PM you?
<tigger237> hello all
<rome> will ubuntu 10.4 server run on my P2 266MHz, 192MB SDRAM, 6GB HDD?!
<gabor_> dbum: not yet, working on it
<CytotoxicTCell> ubuntu sucks
<CytotoxicTCell> it killed my hard disk
<iceroot> rome: yes
<jew_> yea go ahead ... i tryed to download frostwire from the website and it downloads and it stops at installation saying it has a problem
<lorenz> does anyone have an ambiance tray icons theme pack?
<glib> is it possible to show the networkmanager applet in the idicator applet?
<jew_> anyone can please pm and heal i would appreciate
<Soyo> rome: yup
<meway> iceroot:  unable to connect to cups server localhost:631 - connection refused
<CytotoxicTCell> how can ubuntu be so toxic?
<Pici> CytotoxicTCell: If you have a support question, just ask it.  Otherwise we could do without the commentary.
<iceroot> CytotoxicTCell: again, stop that here, ask a question or leave please
<niks> cannot connect to #backtrack
<rome> iceroot thx! can i install via usb stick?
<MagicSata> nomasteryoda, its a trust TB5300
<Zelozelos> jew_you're having issues with frostwire?
<CytotoxicTCell> I will now create antibodys to disable the ubuntu toxiciness
<iceroot> !usb | rome
<ubottu> rome: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rome> Soyo: thx you too
<jew_> loshki: yes you may
<rome> thx a lot!
<iceroot> !ops | CytotoxicTCell
<ubottu> CytotoxicTCell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Guest57784> Zelozelos: No, there is not option to change the download location in that menu =(
<CytotoxicTCell> !ops
<ManDay> <Stormcr0w> ManDay: You just need to add "export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" to /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/x86_64/npviewer
<IsmAvatar> fail
<ManDay> that file doesnt exist
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: Hmm...
<brunofsribeiro> hello! i'm trying to install through usb on a netbook but after i install it, it never boots...could you tell me how i get around it?
<Zelozelos> Guest57784, there is, im looking at it right now?
<pratik_narain> CytotoxicTCell: why so
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: Perhaps something has changed. Bear with me a second
<Guest57784> Where?
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, nvm
<ManDay> its in the subdir linux
<Jordan_U> brunofsribeiro: What happens when you try to boot?
<Guest57784> Zelozelos: I don't see anything where is it?
<histo> brunofsribeiro: what never boots?
<tigger237> no questions from me for now... later all
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, more or less tho
<minjoo> how to read Man page of another language in ubuntu, my system locale is English
<ManDay> there is npconfig and npplayer - no npviewer
<brunofsribeiro> nothing..black screen
<olmari> I have ssh login issue with key.. I do have encrypted home dir, but I have "moved" mine authkeys file into /etc/blabla and configured sshd_config... but I still can't log in with key, ssh from client says "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key." and servers auth.log has: "Error attempting to add filename encryption key to user session keyring; rc = [1]"
<erkan^> www.google.com is new update
<olmari> both using fresh installs of 10.04
<erkan^> :S
<ManDay> and both are bins
<nomasteryoda> MagicSata, did you see this post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337260
<minjoo> How to read Man page of another language in ubuntu?? my system locale is English
<brunofsribeiro> i tried do change mount point do sd1..but the same thing happenned
<blue112> Hello.
<histo> brunofsribeiro: what are you trying to install?
<MagicSata> nomasteryoda, will try it now
<Zelozelos> Guest57784, in ubuntu software center, click on edit, click on software sources, click on ubuntu software tab, you'll see download from:   mine has main server and  server for united states
<olmari> minjoo: prefix "LANG=xxx" for the command
<vitium> I'm on Lucid Lynx with a gigabyte h55m-ud2h motherboard & intel i3 cpu - network connection has stopped working. I installed the ati & amd driver and since then it seems it hasn't been working. I then removed the driver & also removed the files via synaptic but still have no network. Any ideas?
<brunofsribeiro> i installed live 10.04 on a pendisk
<Guest57784> Zelozelos: I want to change where the file downloads to... not from
<GeekSquid> minjoo: man -l locale
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate :/ It tells me "Access denied. Could not write to /path/to/my/file/functions.php.part" while I have rights on it. It's an sftp file. What is the problem ?
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, okay then I'll take a look online now.
<histo> brunofsribeiro: okay how did you put it on the pendrive wiht the usb creator?
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, nvm as long as its working :)
<ManDay> thanks man
<brunofsribeiro> booted live and clicked "install ubuntu..." on desktop
<tesseracter> tell me, who absolutely ROCKS at ssh rsa key login setup. i need someone with at least 3 years of experience. :-P seriously though, i can log in with the default user, but not as any other user. ##linux and #ubuntu-server are at a loss.
<histo> brunofsribeiro: k
<brunofsribeiro> followed instructions, rebooted...but it doesn't boot
<histo> brunofsribeiro: and what happens when you boot the machine after you installed?
<gabor_> thanx for help
<Soyo> meway: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/cups-unable-to-connect-to-server-184088/
<Jordan_U> brunofsribeiro: What happens when you try to boot?
<Zelozelos> oh hahaa, nvm then, no you cant change where they dl to unless you re-write the entire thing to look at that location instead of the place it is now ;)
<histo> brunofsribeiro: can you describe "doesn't boot" keep in mind we can't see your screen
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, sorry, mispoke.  I meant to say that I took a look online.  What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: No worries. I have just noticed the file npviewer is under the dir ../nspliginwrapper/i386
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: /linux/
<meway> Soyo: ok thx I will read that
<Guest57784> Does anybody know how to change where  a file is saved after downloading from the Software Center?
<meway> gtg
<Zelozelos> Guest57784, why would you want to do that anyhow?
<histo> minjoo: you want to set the locale
<blue112> tesseracter, take a look at /var/log/auth.log to see what happens (you can put your ssh server in debug mode for further infos)
<brunofsribeiro> i mean..i turn on the computer..
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: So there is a strong possibility you are right and this is the 32 bit
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, yep i see
<meway> brb
<brunofsribeiro> and it just stays black
<histo> minjoo: setlocale or lacale -a will show you availible locales
<onetinsoldier> Guest57784: perhaps use 'apt-mirror'
<domjohnson> Every time I run grub-install, I get these lines - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/429111/
<onetinsoldier> !info apt-mirror
<ubottu> apt-mirror (source: apt-mirror): APT sources mirroring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.7-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ManDay> Stormcr0w, lol whatever - as long as it works im hapy
<ManDay> ;)
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: However, I do remember distinctly editing the same file under a 64 directory
<Guest57784> Zelozelos: because I can't fine any files I am downloading in the apt folder......
<histo> minjoo: then you can change back i'm trying to think of a way to do it just on one man basis
<Pici> Guest57784: Packages are installed after downloading from software-center.  They do get cached into /var/cache/apt/archives/ though.
<minjoo> histo, ok i'll try it
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate :/ It tells me "Access denied. Could not write to /path/to/my/file/functions.php.part" while I have rights on it. It's an sftp file. What is the problem ?
<Jordan_U> Guest57784: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<Stormcr0w> ManDay: I am just looking at adobe's site atm, and it looks like there are 64-bit tarballs available in alpha
<Guest57784> I am trying to find an application because its not in my application menu.,..
<Pici> Guest57784: What application?
<brunofsribeiro> like it doesn't have an operative system installed...
<DrewT> anyone familiar with the sync software Unison?  if I'm trying to sync two large replicas for the first time, which are already close to identical, and the Unison process stops running on the remote machine before the local, is it just going to fail at the end?
<dyn_> anyone using likewise w/ubuntu 10.04 and active directory
<Guest57784> hardware lister
<dyn_> ?
<Jordan_U> domjohnson: Are you running grub-install from a LiveCD?
<histo> Guest57784: maybe a terminal app you can launch it from command line or run dialog
<domjohnson> Jordun_U - yes
<earthling> how do i change gnome desktop icons FONT COLOR?  This is driving me nuts.. :-(
<Jordan_U> Guest57784: dpkg -L packagename
<onetinsoldier> Guest57784: do you know the name of the package the application came in? is the name of it 'lshw'?
<domjohnson> * Jordan_U - yes
<Guest57784> why is it so hard to just find an application you can do anything else
<histo> earthling: system > preferences > appearence
<brunofsribeiro> histo? could you help me?
<histo> brunofsribeiro: yes if you describe what is happening
<Guest57784> how am i supposed to know the package name
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, I'm not trying to accomplish anything in particular. I just enjoy fiddling about with things to gain a better understanding of how they work. Today I have chosen to explore WAPs, VPNs and TOR. It's about as simple at that.
<Pici> Guest57784: I'm not familiar with the application.  If you know the package name I might be able to help.
<histo> brunofsribeiro: nevermind I see. How did you select the drive in the installer
<brunofsribeiro> i turn on the computer...and it goes black after bios info
<onetinsoldier> Guest57784: it's not that hard once you know how to it. all you really need to know first and foremost, is the name of the package it came in
<Guest12239> guys im in kubuntu and I want to install yahoo chat, actualy I used to use zinc chat in ubuntu but it wont install in kubuntu
<Guest57784> I expected applications to go into the applications menu...
<brunofsribeiro> like it doesn´t have an OS installed
<histo> brunofsribeiro: is the computer set to boot the first hard drive?
<brunofsribeiro> yes
<ManDay> is there a way to figure out which Package an executable came with?
<Jordan_U> brunofsribeiro: Can you try holding shift during boot and see if that makes any difference?
<brunofsribeiro> i only have one hdd
<Pici> ManDay: dpkg -S /path/to/exec
<ManDay> thanks
<histo> brunofsribeiro: and are you trying to dual boot or did you tell it just to format the drive and instlal?
<brunofsribeiro> i chose format and automatic install
<brunofsribeiro> only one disk
<histo> brunofsribeiro: well boot the usb and select try and see whats on the hd
<Pici> Guest57784: Can you give me a better idea as to what the name of the application was? I don't see anything when I look for Hardware Lister
<onetinsoldier> Guest57784: i hear you. it is hard to know the name of every single command(application) installed on the system since they're not all in a gui menu.
<danni__> join #f-spot
<histo> brunofsribeiro: possibly the boot flag isn't set but we'll be able to check once you are up on the usb desktop
<Guest12239> do I update gaim or something?
<lorenz> can anyone tell me what the difference between open source ati drivers and the "closed source" one is? I am using compiz with open source...
<Guest12239> gaim just dont conenct to rooms
<bastid_raZor> onetinsoldier: Guest57784 in a terminal hit tab three times and then y when prompted.. it will list all commands
<brunofsribeiro> on the hd theres the linux filesystem
<Guest12239> its all greyed out
<earthling> nou, there is only something called subpixel order but it does not allow me to choose the color i want...
<Jordan_U> brunofsribeiro: Can you try holding shift during boot and see if that makes any difference?
<brunofsribeiro> shift? what for?
<histo> Guest12239: you'd have to download a newer version from their site and build yourself.
<minjoo> thanks histo
<ManDay> Pici, dpkg -S evolution-alarm-notify
<histo> Guest12239: or you can check if gotdeb.net or someone else already has a deb built
<ManDay> evolution: /etc/xdg/autostart/evolution-alarm-notify.desktop
<brunofsribeiro> i selected f9 and chose boot from hdd
<histo> brunofsribeiro: shift?
<Jordan_U> histo: The boot flag is only read by Microsoft's bootcode (and some extremely braindead BIOS's)
<ManDay> Thats the output
<histo> brunofsribeiro: okay now hit alt+f2 and run gparted
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, ah!  ok.  VPNs are kind of unusual, in that they aren't actually a real tunnel. They're a selective forwarding of packets destined to a certain address to another address, after being encrypted.  They can't accept generic proxying requests iirc.  TOR is standard proxy, albiet a multi-hop one, which forwards packets between computers indiscriminately.
<histo> brunofsribeiro: you can see the partitions on the drive
<Guest12239> would gyach be easier?
<onetinsoldier> bastid_raZor: yeah. that's one way. another might be to do an 'ls | less' in /bin /sbin /usr/bin, ect...
<Pici> ManDay: Then the pacakge is 'evolution'
<histo> brunofsribeiro: you also want to right click on the drive and manage flags
<brunofsribeiro> one minute please..
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, For some good fun, I suggest looking up how to use ssh as a socks proxy of sorts.
<Jordan_U> brunofsribeiro: The grub menu is hidden by default in Ubuntu, I want to know if booting fails before or after grub is loaded.
<ManDay> Pici, nvm there are strange things going on here
<dbum> lorenz: the closed source drivers support more functions dealing with your ATI card but they do not support cards forever..... like mine!
<ManDay> i removed a lot of packs like evolution but the apps are still there and in autostart
<Nanashi> I'm looking to install/update my graphics driver. Do I need to find a general driver or one specific to my card?
<jew_> i went to http://gnome-look.org/ and got a cursor theme ..i downloaded it .. how to i install it/ set it up
<Guest12239> does kubutu do .deb comression?
<brunofsribeiro> before...i think..i'll install it again..just a minute
<onetinsoldier> Guest12239: do you mean can you get kbuntu to make a .deb package for you?
<histo> brunofsribeiro: k
<tesseracter> blue112, auth.log doesnt even show them trying to connect - debug mode?
<Guest12239> I want to extract from deb to instal lgyachi
<blue112> tesseracter, yes, try to put the ssh server in debug mode =)
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, I'm trying to gain a better understanding of networking essentially.  I'll take a look at SSH as a SOCKS proxy now.
<haavaros> Hi! I've generated a keypair and put the public key on my server in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys. Yet when I connect it still asks for my pw. Anything else I gotta do?
<onetinsoldier> Guest12239: i think you can use 'gdebi' to extract a .deb
<blue112> tesseracter, and look into the /var/log/daemon.log too.
<xangua> Guest12239: kubuntu should be able to install a stantalone deb package
<onetinsoldier> Guest12239: oh, wait. not sure gdebi is in kbuntu... sorry
<Guest12239> well it almost worked
<Guest12239> but the deb was missing a dependancy
<balzan> hello all
<onetinsoldier> hi
<balzan> I need to query something
<Stormcr0w> updated linux kernel, restarting...
<datacrusher> balzan, suit yourself
<sivik> how do you get a xorg.conf built in 10.04.  it says to run the dpkg-reconfigure but that didn't build it
<shishire> SealedWithAKiss, networking is a tricky subject.  One way or another, data has to go from one computer to another over a public line.  VPN is a method of fooling the computer into thinking that certain IPs are local, even when they're not.  Proxies are a way of getting another computer to do the talking to the remote server for you.
<balzan> meaning?
<lorenz> whats the best 64bit screen recording program?
<thejam> I just had a horrible update, where the kernel headers and image didn't configure correctly and I think that grub is all messed up... I still reboot just fine, but every apt-get I do results in a ton of errors and grub trying to reconfigure and ultimately failing...  Would anyone like to see my apt-get output?
<histo> lorenz: gtk-record-mydesktop or whatever its called
<shishire> thejam, sure, pastebin it.
<histo> lorenz: gkt-recordmydesktop
<jew_> i went to http://gnome-look.org/ and got a cursor theme ..i downloaded it .. how to i install it/ set it up
<thejam> ok gimme a sec
<lorenz> histo, thanks man found it
<azlon> how can i open a terminal window with a specific height/width?
<histo> lorenz: thats the one i've had the most success with.  not sure of any specific 64bit ones though
 * vamps is here for help
<xangua> jew_: grab it to the 'apprearence' window
<histo> azlon: what gnome-terminal?
<marv_> hi, does anyone knews how i can find out if my switch runs in hub-mode?
 * vamps please ask, i am borring
<lorenz> histo, well it apears in software center...
<onetinsoldier> sivik: not really sure you want to do this. i know this used to work.... sudo service gdm stop (you'll be dropped out of X) then log in and... sudo Xorg --configure
<azlon> histo: yes, gnome-terminal
<uLinux> How can I put Trash in Places?
<histo> lorenz: yeah but i'm saying there are other apps they may not be architecture specific
<lorenz> histo, going to try it and report back if it doesn't work
<balzan> after compiling a program from source code, I dont see the program in the menu. Program is called dillo.
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, I understand those concepts completely. I have been playing around with VPNs for a few hours, I had trouble earlier on because both my LAN and my VPN were operating on the same subnet. I understand that proxies take data and pass it onto the destination server on your behalf making it appear as though the proxy made the initial request.
<histo> azlon: gnome-terminal --geometry=GEOMTRY
<sivik> onetinsoldier, I just want to build the xorg.conf file so I can change it
<SealedWithAKiss> original request*
<xangua> marv_: open trash and book mark it
<GeekSquid> blazan: System>Preferences>main menu is the menu editor
<thejam> http://pastebin.com/jSu0PrZN
<histo> azlon: like gnome-terminal --geometry=60x75   etc...
<onetinsoldier> sivik: that will create an xorg.conf(or perhaps slightly different name) file that will be placed /root. you can then copy that to /etc/X11
<SealedWithAKiss> shishire, mind me sending you a PM? I don't want to go off topic.
<azlon> histo: just tried it... didnt work... :|
<sivik> onetinsoldier, Xorg --configure gives me a Unrecognized option
<histo> azlon: let me try it hold up
<uLinux> How can I put Trash in Places?
<tanjir> how do i older version of any software? for example the default available version for Ant is 1.7.1, but i need 1.7.0... how do i do that?
<onetinsoldier> sivik: hang on
<histo> azlon: what was the command you tried because its working here
<GeekSquid> tanjir: search for Ant in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<azlon> histo: gnome-terminal --geometry=100x7  and it opened in full screen when i did that
<shishire> thejam, can you try a "sudo apt-get -f" for me?
<Rewt`> anyone had keyboard issues with 10.4?
<onetinsoldier> sivik: ok, it's... sudo Xorg -configure
<inglor> I have a PPA problem, is anyone here available for help?
<azlon> hist
<GeekSquid> !ask | inglor
<ubottu> inglor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> azlon: its workign here make sure you don't have a typo
<thejam> shishire: yes, but do I need the install in that too
<azlon> histo: bah, i dont know what i did wrong, its working now... must have fat fingered it
<thejam> otherwise it just give me the help screen
<inglor> I'm aware of that, I'm asking if anyone here is available to help me with a PPA related question
<thejam> help output, rather
<GeekSquid> inglor: ask the question'
<shishire> thejam, yes, you're right.  should be "sudo apt-get -f install
<shishire> "
<bastid_raZor> inglor: contact the ppa author
<brontosaurusrex> uLinux: make a bookmark for trash in nautilus, it should show up in places then
<inglor> it's more general
<thejam> shishire: it's running depmod again
<Loshki> inglor: the point is, it's hard to know if we can help without knowing more details of your problem...
<thejam> soon it will run grub
<azlon> histo: hrmm... ok how can i incorporate that into a launcher? i need a terminal window 100x7 to run watch cat /proc/mdstat...
<inglor> cool, well, I'm using the docky PPA but the update manager doesn't update its version although in the actual PPA it's updated
<shishire> thejam, is it encountering errors yet?
<thejam> yeah
<thejam> they are the same
<inglor> so I get an older version although the PPA version is the new one
<thejam> I'll pastebin in case they are a little diff
<danutz> how can I find out what`s my ip without enter on websites like ipadress
<onetinsoldier> danutz: ifconfig | grep inet
<jew_> it wont drop into it ..it just flys back into the other window
<thejam> shishire: http://pastebin.com/DV1K99HJ
<trism> inglor: the ppa was just updated today, it takes a bit for the package information to become available
<erUSUL> danutz: if you cannect thrugh a router the only way is to use a website etc ...
<inglor> trism, ok, but I'm getting a way outdated information (1309) where in my browser when I manually enter the PPA address I get the new one (1324)
<brontosaurusrex> inglor: what version do you got, says 2.1.0, r1323 ppa here?
<danutz> thanks
<DrewT> danutz : 79.116.14.249
<lorenz> histo, thanks for the program its really good... gona try turning up fps thanks for your help
<histo> lorenz: np
<histo> lorenz: very simple to use as well
<inglor> brontosaurusrex: I got 1309, I'm guessing this is not a docky issue but a sources issue... I'm doing something wrong and I want to know what... this started when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<GeekSquid> inglor: it is called pinning, you need to set a pin on that PPA to a higher priority than the other repo, see pinning ubuntu in google
<lorenz> histo, yes really xD
<shishire> thejam, hmm... they are identical
<inglor> GeekSquid: ok, thank you, wasn't aware of that, will check it out and tell you how it went
<thejam> yeah
<Jasongk123> Hello
<thejam> I had run that command before
<Avttt> is there a software in kubuntu that will connect to yahoo chatrooms?
<shishire> thejam, what was updated that caused this?
<thejam> shishire: I was wondering if perhaps running dpkg-reconfigure on each of those would work
<erUSUL> Avttt: #kubuntu
<Jasongk123> does anybody have a problem with disabled networking after failed suspend?
<uLinux> brontosaurusrex thanks it was easy
<thejam> shishire: grub was updating, and it asked me where to install grub.  It said if I wasnt' sure to select all
<Jasongk123> it just shows "Networking disabled"
<barbarella> danutz:but when you have a router between, than you only get a private address
<Jasongk123> i mean the applet shows me that message
<GeekSquid> Jasongk123: common problem, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after resume
<thejam> shishire: but i knew which was my swap aprtition and I had another small partition that didn't need it, so I selected 2 others
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: will try that
<thejam> shishire:  then I saw the errors and they have been there since
<danutz> ok, if I write ifconfig| grep inet I can find out my ip adress(my network) but the external one I can find out only if I check it on a website?
<brontosaurusrex> uLinux: np
<brunofsribeiro> hi agaih! i pressed shift, entered grub, chose the first option but it didnt boot
<thejam> shishire: it was a normal update through update-manager
<jew_> i went to http://gnome-look.org/ and got a cursor theme ..i downloaded it .. how to i install it/ set it up
<jemark> I got  my first job where I work on linux (ubuntu) :)
<xangua> jew_: like a said before, grab it to the 'appearence' windows
<LinuxRevolution> hi all
<shishire> jew_, drag and drop should work
<LinuxRevolution> I have an icon set and wanna make a theme
<GeekSquid> danutz: the outside ipaddress is the address of your router, firefox has a plugin that will show your outside ipaddress
<brunofsribeiro> ubuntu, com linux 2.6.32-21-generic doesn't boot
<LinuxRevolution> how can i do that?
<jew_> i did do that . then it flys back to the main folder it came from
<lorenz> xangua,  could it be that it doesn't work i tried it before and it didn't apple the theme...
<jew_> it doesnt drop
<bastid_raZor> danutz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-check-you-external-ip-address-from-the-command-line.html
<xangua> lorenz: onece you grab it and install it you need to set the theme
<thejam> shishire: the funny thing is that I'm currently running on 2.6.32-22
<xangua> jew_: is a .tar file¿
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: did not help :(
<lorenz> xangua, i know but the theme only applys the little black hand and not the main cursor...
<GeekSquid> Jasongk123: how about sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<brunofsribeiro> ubuntu, com linux 2.6.32-21-generic doesn't boot
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: oh an i have 10.04
<jew_> xangua: ya its .tar.bz2
<xangua> lorenz: for cursors you normally need to restart your session; i would try to kill nautilus before that
<lorenz> xangua, lol sorry im a noob going to try that xD
<xangua> jew_: if it doesn't install, then extrax it first and try again
<uLinux> How do I clean System Log Viewer?
<shishire> thejam, try sudo /usr/sbin/update-grub
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: nope... not even that
<GeekSquid> uLinux: the System Log Viewer only reeds the log, logs are stored in /var/log
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: running services networking start gives me an error too
<jew_> thanks it worked . i didnt know that i had to extract
<shishire> thejam, if it gives you the same errors, the problem is with grub configuring itself to the kernel images
<uLinux> GeekSquid is it possible to clean that folder?
<GeekSquid> Jasongk123: I'm stumped
<Vigo> Is there a Terminal call that is like clear && exit , but I wish to make it a keyboard macro?
<brunofsribeiro> ubuntu, com linux 2.6.32-21-generic doesn't boot--- help me pls
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: me too...
<erUSUL> Vigo: alias clex='clear && exit'
<ManDay> root@engine:/tmp# /etc/3DxWare/daemon/3dxsrv -d usb
<ManDay> /etc/3DxWare/daemon/3dxsrv: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Vigo> erUSUL: Thank you.
<ManDay> I'm trying to get a 3dconnexion HID 3dmouse to work
<ManDay> Can anyone help?
<erUSUL> Vigo: stick it in ~/.bashrc
<amgarchIn9> Vigo: C-L, C-D
<onetinsoldier> ManDay: i might be able to if you give me a minute to look
<Vigo> erUSUL: That makes sense.
<ManDay> thanks
<Vigo> amgarchin9: Thank you.
<vynlwombat> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu 10 and vista.   vista was installed first and then I installed ubuntu which works fine, but for some reason the boot menu is only showing a windows vista (loader) and a windows vista (recovery).  I've tried both and the vista (loader) is a recovery image from emachines and i forget what vista (recovery) was but it wasn't vista.
<onetinsoldier> ManDay: you're welcome. try the following command --. sudo aptitude install libmotif3
<jew_> if im looking for a whole desktop theme ..like windows , panels and all which kind of theme do i download of of http://gnome-look.org/
<histo> !grub | vynlwombat
<ubottu> vynlwombat: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<CytotoxicTCell> i have developed antibodys aginst ubuntu... i will not replicate and shoot out 10000 antibodys aginst ubuntu a second
<ManDay> onetinsoldier, i ve read that but they said it wouldnt work for amd64 which i am on
<histo> !grub2 | vynlwombat
<ubottu> vynlwombat: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CytotoxicTCell> i have developed antibodys aginst ubuntu... i will now replicate and shoot out 10000 antibodys aginst ubuntu a second
<GeekSquid> uLinux: see post #4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780410
<vynlwombat> histo: i already looked through the grub 2 documentation.
<wack47> i upgraded my distro from 8.10 to 9.04 and now for some reason i get this error in my kernel log http://pastebin.com/FRL35Zpm
<{g}> Hey People! Im trying to get wlan working on one of my notebooks. When the wlan connect fails - is there any way to get some INFO on what has failed?
<wack47> it happens no matter which kernel i try to boot
<CytotoxicTCell> EVERYONE SWITCH TO WINDOWS
<currito> si
<CytotoxicTCell> LINUX KERNEL IS BLOATED
<uLinux> GeekSquid tks
<FloodBot1> CytotoxicTCell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CytotoxicTCell> ENTER
<shishire> CytotoxicTCell, please stop.
<currito> he entrado
<CytotoxicTCell> WINDOWS NT
<CytotoxicTCell> IS GOD
<vynlwombat> histo: i didn't find the help i needed in the gurb 2 documentation
<erUSUL> !ops | CytotoxicTCell
<ubottu> CytotoxicTCell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<CytotoxicTCell> FUCK YOU
<currito> dvrghrt
<currito> nht
<currito> hf
<currito> n
<currito> htdf
<CytotoxicTCell> i have developed antibodys aginst ubuntu... i will now replicate and shoot out 10000 antibodys aginst ubuntu a second
<FloodBot1> currito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<currito> n
<FloodBot1> CytotoxicTCell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> ManDay: i had the libmotif3 installed on my system. i use 64-bit. i haven't actually tried to use the lib yet, but it should work
<CytotoxicTCell> i have developed antibodys aginst ubuntu... i will now replicate and shoot out 10000 antibodys aginst ubuntu a second
<Pici> currito: stop that.
<deshymers> {g}: give this a read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/
<wack47> :/topic #ubuntu
<wack47> sry
<wack47> i upgraded my distro from 8.10 to 9.04 and now for some reason i get this error in my kernel log http://pastebin.com/FRL35Zpm
<{g}> deshymers: woah... looks like wlan is only for the techiest of the techiest...
<wack47> it happens no matter which kernel i try to boot
<uLinux> GeekSquid it doesn't clean .log files
<barbarella> CytotoxicTCell:don't, before you get an ugly blue screen!
<Jasongk123> does anybody have a idea why networking will not start after failed suspend?
<ManDay> can anyone tell me which package the volume/sound manager for gnome is in
<deshymers> {g}: ya it can be abit of a beast, I'm still fighting with it so I cant really be much help
<ManDay> there are strange things happening on my system such as audacious volume being strangley coupled with the system wide volume and i see no way of solving that
<ManDay> last hope is that thing
<Vigo> uLinux: missed a bunch of that, I think BleachBit cleans logs, am not certain though.
<GeekSquid> uLinux: yes, however it gets rid of the old logs, not the new ones, which are rotated into .gz files when they get big enough or enough time has passed, the log files will continue to fill up and then be dumped into .gz files to save space
<wack47> barbarella: thats hilarious! (the blue screen come back)
<shishire> ManDay, ubuntu uses pulseaudio for sound
<Kine> haha finaly i solved the remote desktop problem.. I couldent control my desktop but after i turned of the "extra  visual effects" it works :D:D:D
<Tristan> Hey all
<onetinsoldier> hi Tristan
<node357> hi, fceux allows configuring and input device like a gamepad at lanuch, but once the game is started, input doesn't work. any solution?
<ManDay> onetinsoldier, it worked! thousand thanks
<onetinsoldier> ManDay: you're welcome, cheers :)
<Tristan> Quick question: I'm trying to dual-boot Windows 7/Ubuntu 10.4, and It isn't working out. I've got a separate partition designated for Ubuntu, and I've installed it (Via wubi) but it looks like it's trying to find a windows startup file before it can boot
<Tristan> Error code is 0xc00000e
<antonio__> hello
<Tristan> Thoughts, suggestions?
<jew_> i downloaded a screensaver from gnome-look.com and i extracted it and all but wont let me drag it into the 'screensaver' window
<Vigo> Tristan: Wubi is designed to boot or load from Inside Windows.
<ManDay> what is the correct way to start a deamon (root) in ubuntu? inittab?
<Tristan> I ran Wubi from inside windows, it installed from there
<tesseracter> blue112, i put sshd in super debug mode, heres what I got. http://pastebin.com/VfjWJKGS -- any ideas?
<livessh> is there was another linux os that could auto boot with ssh pre-configured as server that could recover ubuntu failing with the video drivers?
<Tristan> Long story short, what am I doing wrong and what should I be doing different?
<Vigo> Tristan: Yes, boot into Windows, then launch Wubi.
<blue112> tesseracter, there's no key in the .ssh folder, it seems.
<shakir> i have one laptop with ubuntu and i dont have wireless or LAN network how to install without net?
<thejam> shishire: http://pastebin.com/YF17vahT
<Vigo> !wubi | Tristan
<ubottu> Tristan: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<shishire> ManDay, Lucid now uses upstart to deal with daemon processes
<Tristan> I already did that. Wubi installed Ubuntu, and it won't allow me to boot ubuntu from startup.
<shishire> !upstart | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<blackratdog> what to use to read a windows help .chm file?
<GeekSquid> tesseracter: do you have your keyfiles in /home/christine/.ssh/authorized_keys
<barbarella> Tristan:than install ubuntu from the boot cd/dvd
<node357> please, this is driving me nuts
<Vigo> Tristan: Right, it is not in the Boot, or Grub, it is like a Windows Program, but it is not. sorta
<shakir> i have one laptop with ubuntu and i dont have wireless or LAN network how to install without net?
<Tristan> I tried that, and it wouldn't allow me to progress from the menu.
<onetinsoldier> !chmsee | GeekSquid
<geekphreak> blackratdog: you want tool for it?
<blackratdog> geekphreak: yes please
<onetinsoldier> GeekSquid: chmsee package
<GeekSquid> onetinsoldier: I didn't ask that question
<erUSUL> blackratdog: cxhm
<erUSUL> blackratdog: xchm
<onetinsoldier> GeekSquid: doh! my bad. sorry
<erUSUL> !info xchm
<tesseracter> GeekSquid, yep. no newline, the keys work for github.
<geekphreak> !info xchm > blackratdog
<livessh> is there another linux os that could auto boot with ssh pre-configured as server that could recover ubuntu failing with the video drivers?
<ubottu> xchm (source: xchm): Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.17-2 (lucid), package size 178 kB, installed size 776 kB
<guntbert> !info chmsee | blackratdog
<ubottu> blackratdog: chmsee (source: chmsee): A chm file viewer written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 150 kB, installed size 704 kB
<thejam> shishire:  I didn't quite think it was totally grub, since I'm currently booted into the kernel version that is throwing configuration errors
<barbarella> Tristan:just a question, on what drive did you installed it?
<blackratdog> erusul, geekphreak, thanks a lot!
<geekphreak> welcome
<shakir> i have one laptop with ubuntu and i dont have wireless or LAN network how to install without net?
<bastid_raZor> livessh: do a persistent usb install of ubuntu with openssh-server installed
<shishire> thejam, ok, that means that grub is not the problem.  Next, lets try running dpkg --configure  on the new kernel package
<Tristan> I have one hard drive, split into two partitions. 350gb for windows, the rest of my 500gb HDD for Ubuntu. I sent it to the latter.
<livessh> shakir: you could burn the iso to a cd or put on usb
<Hideme> what is tracker-applet?
<node357> hello?
<GeekSquid> tesseracter: strange, I stopped using ssh keys and my memory fails me, we are using a VPN now so I don't have to secure ssh with anything other than a password
<wack47> shakir: you could do a floppy disk! lol
<erUSUL> Hideme: tracker is a file indexer to speed up searches in your home folder etc ...
<livessh> !ask | node357
<ubottu> node357: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<node357> okay... so nobody knows
<K1ng\> hello
<jew_> i downloaded a screensaver from gnome-look.com and i extracted it and all but wont let me drag it into the 'screensaver' window
<wack47> hello
<GeekSquid> !patience | node357
<ubottu> node357: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shakir> i had some small laptop without cd rom  but i have some drivers on desktop for wireless how to install them ?
<geekphreak> tracker is  a search / indexing tool
<K1ng\> i need help to set chmod /home/dir so other users wont see my files? how do i do it?
<franck> #ubuntu-fr
<Jasongk123> what does it mean when "status networking" shows me "networking stop/waiting" ???
<Hideme> If I kill xorg, will I loose my desktop?
<histo> K1ng\: change the others permision
<erUSUL> Hideme: yes
<livessh> !chmod | K1ng
<ubottu> K1ng: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<node357> the windows version if this worked fine but i woudl rather use the ubuntu version
<Hideme> thanks
<barbarella> K1ng\:and chown
<histo> K1ng\: chmod o-r /home/k1ng
<smerz> jew_, you need to copy the executable file to /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<Tristan> What do you recommend?
<histo> K1ng\: they should be able to see yoru files by default
<|2ogue> Hey all, I'm trying to install 10.04 as a dual-boot setup on my windows 7 machine.  Can I just use the windows installer? Or are there other steps involved?
<shakir> ?
<K1ng\> Hideme, my connect permission is drwxr-xr-x 20 r00t r00t    4096 May  6 20:17 r00t
<smerz> jew_, maybe then it automatically shows in the screensaverlist. otherwise you need to create a shortcut
<erUSUL> !dualboot | |2ogue
<ubottu> |2ogue: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Jasongk123> what does it mean when "status networking" shows me "networking stop/waiting" ???
<|2ogue> thanks!
<StopDropShoot> Hello, i  am having one small problem - i don't know how to install ATi drivers, please help me guys
<shishire> node357, does the configuration work out of game?
<onetinsoldier> StopDropShoot: are you running Lucid 10.04?
<node357> there's no support option on fceux web site
<histo> K1ng\: and other users can see your files?
<node357> yes it does shishire
<StopDropShoot> Yes
<shakir> wavk47 ????
<shishire> node357, which game?
<K1ng\> histo, yes
<node357> I tried fceu and fceux and the problem is the same
<node357> shishire, it's fceu and fceux for nintendo games
<GeekSquid> Jasongk123: really nothing, I have that yet my network is running and working
<onetinsoldier> StopDropShoot: it might be as easy as the following command.. then a reboot --> sudo aptitude install fglrx
<node357> shishire, the gamepad works for everything else
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: then i gues i have to reinstall ubuntu :(
<barbarella> K1ng\:chmod -R 700 /home/dir
<GeekSquid> Jasongk123: uh, you said you had problems after suspend, does a reboot help
<StopDropShoot> onetinsoldier: thanks, i'll try
<node357> I've been searching on Google for over an hour... none of the suggestions are working.. I checked the bug tracker for the program and my problem isn't listed
<sija> hi
<histo> K1ng\: they shouldn't be able to
<histo> K1ng\: follow the link from ubottu for an explaination
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: nope... restart does not help... and not even windows is booting now
<shakir> i had some small laptop without cd rom  but i have some drivers on desktop for wireless how to install them ?
<lun4tic> histo: virtualbox problem maybe solved
<K1ng\> that also blocked my website
<histo> lun4tic: what was the issue?
<jew_> smerz: how do i make it executable? it says i dont have permissions
<Jasongk123> GeekSquid: not even pulling the battery for 2 hours helps
<lun4tic> histo: installed a new VM with XP (on windows host) and there it worked
<onetinsoldier> StopDropShoot: roger. good luck. if that doesn't work, the the following gui app --> System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<node357> i even made js0 mode 777 but that didn't help
<lun4tic> on the windows host i had the same problem like on a ubuntu host
<zylogz80> Hi all! Can anyone recommend a simple monitor color calibration app? The color on my panel is a little washed out. thanks!
<lun4tic> histo: so i guess with a fresh installed XP it'll work
<K1ng\> barbarella, its stoping apache too
<GeekSquid> node357: fceux is not the only nes emulator
<lun4tic> histo: i guess there were some old drivers thet windows didn't want to forget
<histo> K1ng\: chmod o-rwx /home/k1ng
<node357> could you recommend one GeekSquid
<histo> K1ng\: then see if other users can get in your home
<node357> I always used fceu on windows so I thought it would be a good idea
<jew_> smerz: how do i make it executable? it says i dont have permissions
<histo> lun4tic: hrm.
<lun4tic> histo: or the VM has to be installed with 3d support allready enabled. i activated it afterwards
<shakir> i had some small laptop without cd rom  but i have some drivers on desktop for wireless how to install them ?
<Tristan> Also! Wubiguide does not exist.
<Tristan> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<thejam> shishire: http://pastebin.com/GjbCj3TE
<lun4tic> histo: because i didn't use the system for 3d stuff before cause the VM is quite old ^^
<Tristan> (Yes, I spelled it correctly.)
<GeekSquid> node357: snes9x-gtk is one , xmess is another
<K1ng\> still my website is blocked histo
<cordell> my rhythmbox icon disappeared from the gnome panel, how do i get it back
<histo> K1ng\: what? do you mean your website is blocked?
<lun4tic> histo: installing XP on ubuntu now maybe it'll work
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ManDay> someone please take a look at these 10 lines which show that suid doesnt work for me and tell me what i do wrong: http://codepad.org/PNRbRs2C
<histo> K1ng\: you have a apache site hosted in your home?
<Tristan> Scratch that.
<Tristan> It's case sensitive /sigh
<lun4tic> histo: any suggestions on the wine3d stuff? install before or after guest addons
<K1ng\> histo, yes
<shishire> thejam, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/303795
<histo> K1ng\: then you'd have to change back the permissions of your home folder and just modify the directories you don't want people to see
<kn100> for some reason I can't click in flash
<SocialNicheGuru> is there a way to clear apc cache via command line?
<node357> thanks GeekSquid, I'll check them out
<erUSUL> ManDay: use sudo ?
<shishire> thejam, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common; sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<jemark> what is that new thing in linux under in the terminal called? there is tje memory/username/etc . would like to install it but forgot the name...
<jemark> new thing in lucid, i mean
<histo> jemark: when when you login it shows you load mem etc..?
<shakir> i had some small laptop without cd rom  but i have some drivers on desktop for wireless how to install them ?
<GeekSquid> ManDay: run as sudo? see if that helps, not sure what the script is doing ... what is 3dxware?
<geekphreak> hmm
<erUSUL> shakir: what wifi chip ?
<K1ng\> histo, how do i allow group to read?
<Sarvatt> jemark:  byobu?
<shakir> atheros
<cordell> my rhythmbox icon disappeared from the gnome panel, how do i get it back
<jemark> yep histo . what's the name of it. ah sounds familiar..
<barbarella> K1ng\:chmod -R 744 /home/dir
<onetinsoldier> jemark: there's a few apps like that. not sure what's new for lucid though. xosview, gkrellm, corky, ect
<jemark> Sarvatt, i think that's it.
<erUSUL> shakir: you do not need extra driver for atheros... System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<thejam> shishire:  Can't believe I missed that in the bug lists... you are a lifesaver
<thejam> thanks!
<shishire> thejam, just doing my best :D
<domi1> does anyone of you have an asus laptop and problems with booting with an external keyboard or mouse (acpi)?
<shishire> glad I could help
<histo> K1ng\: g+r   and you can chgrp to change the group
<shakir> it's teling me that they are in use enabled but still dont have net
<histo> K1ng\: the chmod page will explain it all better than I can for your situation
<geekphreak> man chmod
<histo> !chmod | K1ng\
<ubottu> K1ng\: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jemark> Sarvatt, how do I activate it in the terminal/gnome terminal console?
<domi1> does anyone of you have experience with tearing?
<geekphreak> jenkinbr: sudo apt-get install corky i guess
<cordell> I accidentally deleted my rhythmbox icon from the gnome panel, how do i get it back?
<shishire> domi1, screen shearing?  v-sync stuff?
<geekphreak> then jenkinbr start it
<domi1> shishire: yes
<eye-zak> domil, usb stuff: is it an atom ?
<erUSUL> cordell: right click on the panel. choose add to panel. aplication launcher. choose rhythmbox
<domi1> eye-zak: no, a6000
<GeekSquid> domi1: is ACPI throwing errors?, try acpi=off in grub kernel boot line
<dto> hi
<guntbert> cordell: start rhythmbox -- it should reappear
<dto> i'm on lucid. bought a new nvidia card. 3d works, however the image on the 2nd monitor via HDMI is vertically squished
<domi1> GeekSquid: It freezes after an ACPI error on startup
<dto> black bars on left and right
<K1ng\> [chatnogor@freedom (/home)]$ ls
<K1ng\> gnuls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<firatcan> Anyone able to efi-boot macbook pro 5,1?
<domi1> GeekSquid: only blinking cursor
<jeandaniel> Aloha, I have a ubuntu lucid since a few days now, I just upgraded, and there was a scary message about grub being upgraded in an UNRELIABLE mode (sorry for yelling, it was in capital). Now the system can't reboot, I am connected to another system. Grub does luanch even the first step. Any recomfort? bug report I can subscribe to?
<K1ng\> how to do something like this?
<GeekSquid> domi1: disable acpi by adding acpi=off to the end of the boot line before quiet splash
 * Monotoko is still waiting for his 10.04 disk -.-
<geekphreak> K1ng\: thats not a good sign, do you own the folder?
<domi1> GeekSquid: ok, i'll try, give me 5 mins
<laeg> does anybody know software i can use to cut clips from avi files etc?
<laeg> say a 5 min segment from a 2 hour video
<gianluca> !IT
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GeekSquid> Monotoko: keep waiting, the first spin was bad, so they had to redo it, better to dl and burn the iso
<K1ng\> geekphreak, that is a good sign. other people wont have permission to do ls on /home
<Jasongk123> !SK
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<erUSUL> laeg: avidemux
<jeandaniel> grub does _not_ launch even the first step I meant, I am connected from another system
<GeekSquid> laeg: gopchop, or kino, or pitivi video editors
<geekphreak> K1ng\: lol though you wanted to enter the folder lol
<Monotoko> GeekSquid..im running 15kb/s connection
<acerimmer> !pitivi|laeg
<shishire> jeandaniel, what do you see?
<slonik> hello
<jeandaniel> my system is a macbook with gpt partitions
<slonik> will I get support for 10.04 here?
<histo> slonik: yes
<geekphreak> slonik: yes
<acerimmer> !ask|slonik
<ubottu> slonik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<histo> slonik: its been released
<jeandaniel> i see the soft from apple before grub
<GeekSquid> Monotoko: you can still download it faster than it will be delivered even if it takes a couple of days to download
<o_portista17> hey guys, need help here please, im running ubuntu lucid, and i don't have direct rendering on my ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, when i try to run, "glxinfo" i get this error: name of display: :0.0 , segment fail , and my ubuntu it's always slow, i have to kill my user, and start it again...
<barbarella> laeg:avidemux
<histo> o_portista17: did yoyu install drivers?
<Monotoko> GeekSquid, thats true, however if i download anything, my surfing will be even slower than it is now
<slonik> well, the problem is that after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 and then to 10.04 plugged pendrive is not being mounted automatically, nothing happens
<slonik> what's wrong?
<o_portista17> histo, yes...but im not sure witch one's are in use
<slonik> maybe it's NTFS issue?
<jeandaniel> I see the logos with the two system, when I choose the linux, it should show grub menu but instead, nothing happen
<GeekSquid> o_portista17: bad news, the 200m is no longer supported, and nobody has found a fix for it (yet)
<o_portista17> GeekSquid, so..im screw'd, right? ;x
<shishire> jeandaniel, does it just sit there with a black screen, or does it restart the whole process?
<wizard_> someone can teach me how to make ati radeon x1300 works in ubuntu 9.10?
<wizard_> rev515
<GeekSquid> o_portista17: best to test with a live disk before installing
<aguitel> wizard_, install envyng
<GeekSquid> Monotoko: use the torrent and limit the speed when you arn't sleeping
<jeandaniel> the apple soft shows a grey screen with the two icons : linux and apple. When choosing linux, nothing else happens
<o_portista17> i updated to 10.04, from 9.10...not fresh install
<domi1> re
<jeandaniel> yeah, now I remember, bootcamp
<jeandaniel> bootcamp presents a grey background, and two icons to choose from
<{g}> Hey People! I managed to connect to my WLAN access point. I get an IP from it etc. But I cannot access any website. I cant even ping the router itself. Any ideas?
<GeekSquid> o_portista17: backup backup backup and never upgrade without testing again
<shishire> jeandaniel, when you choose linux, does it do anything at all? or does it allow you to then go and choose apple?
<erUSUL> {g}: what does "ping somewebsite" says ?
<domi1> GeekSquid: unfortunately it doesn't work
<jeandaniel> it does not do anything at all: grub's first stage does not happen
<dto> hi. how can i fix a squished view on my 2nd monitor with the nvidia proprietary driver?
<domi1> still blinking cursor
<keith_hanson> anyone else on a macbook pro here? I'm finding that the broadcom sta drivers are... less than performant? :P
<cordell> sorry i left, i accidentally deleted rhytmbox icon from the panel, that you see when it is playing, and now i cant get it back. How do i get it back.  p.s. I dont want the launcher.
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: use the b43 driver
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: ah, awesome :)
<ral_> how do i copy files from my windows pc to my ubuntu netbook
<acerimmer> domi1: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2451/3751553346_6d9372e06f_o.jpg
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: is there a quick and easy way to handle that? Or should I google it :)
<fatalnix> Alright, so I tried installing ubuntu-xen-server on lucid, but xen-tools is unavailable. I installed xen-tools manually and it works, however is there a way I can allow ubuntu-xen-server to install from packages in a way that it doesnt check for the xen-tools package?
<GeekSquid> domi1: hardcore snes guys in #snes, only a few but they may help
<erUSUL> !broadcom | keith_hanson
<ubottu> keith_hanson: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Pretto> why gwibber shows two entries on memenu?? is it a bug? http://imagebin.org/95904
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: the page has instructions for both drivers
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: Excellent, thanks a ton man
<keith_hanson> err... or woman :)
<jeandaniel> shishire: bootcamp was meant to show the gpt as an old mbr so that grub can use it. Apparently wit the upgrade, grub figured it really is gpt
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: no problem (wo)man
<jeandaniel> shishire: and decided to mess the boot
<histo> Is there a site with the default compiz effects shortcut keys like super+w etc...
<K1ng\> i want to chmod ~ (homedir) to block other users to read my files but i have apache website hosted on ~
<acerimmer> gptsync
<domi1> GeekSquid: lol why should these guys be able to help me?
<cordell> i accidentally deleted rhytmbox icon from the panel, that you see when it is playing, and now i cant get it back. How do i get it back.  p.s. I dont want the launcher.
<keith_hanson> haha
<erUSUL> cordell: maybe you disabled it in RB config ?
<ral_> how do i copy files from my windows pc to my ubuntu netbook. i dont see any network folder options in my UNR
<acerimmer> cordell: right click add indicator applet
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 in opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<szaman> K1ng\: try chmod 711 /home/user; chmod 755 /home/user/public_html
<b29s> Hi guys and gals! I installed a command line system of Lucid Lynx from the alternate CD. I do not have X. I'd like to use 1024x600 in my console. sudo fbset shows a mode called "1024x600", but how do I enable it in grub2?
<eye-zak> b29: /etc/default/grub see GFX_MODE
<acerimmer> shishire: try "refit" boot menu?
<GeekSquid> dom1: the reason I point you over there is snes is deprecated here, and they might have more info
<mark--asdfadfjkh> anyone know anything about mib
<jeandaniel> shishire: my system is a basic Lucid on a macbook, there are chances this upgrades breaks many systems other then mine. Any ideas on how to shout and reach to the correct developers?
<Mandrew> hiya i have some hardware problems with my bluetooth anyone that have knowledge about bluetooth hardware?
<cordell> acerimmer: thanks that is what it was. i got it back
<GeekSquid> fatalnix: ask in #ubuntu-virt or #zen , not sure this is the place to ask
<acerimmer> cordell: :)
<nemo> Yay. Finally got DNS working in lucid
<fatalnix> alright
<K1ng\> szaman, you are rock
<domi1> GeekSquid: i still don't get it
<fatalnix> well I was just asking a question about the package manager really
<fatalnix> ok
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: Should I have deactivated the STA drivers before attempting the install of b43-cutter?
<onetinsoldier> nemo: hooray! :) you running a server of some kind?
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: is a good idea yes
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: Hm. Ok. Any harm in installing again after disabling? :P
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: but anyway shouldn't make your laptop to melt if you didn't
<keith_hanson> haha thanks
<NIxie> Hello
<NIxie> I need some help here
<Luchetto> hello at all... I need a help with mu ubuntu one account... I set up everything like the guide say...but I can't sync anything... can somebody help me?
<domi1> GeekSquid: if i knew that the guys from asus don't like linux i qould have bought me different laptop
<nemo> onetinsoldier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/417757/comments/288
<acerimmer> !ask|NIxie
<ubottu> NIxie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nemo> onetinsoldier: can't run a server, I need to use the work servers
<guntbert> !ubuntuone | Luchetto
<ubottu> Luchetto: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<nemo> onetinsoldier: yes, that's a bit extreme, but that really is what it took if you look at my prior comments :)
<Luchetto> guntbert, thank you
<Oak> Is installing ubuntu minimal and checking Gnome Desktop the same as the regular ubuntu install CD?
<Tristan> I was here a little while ago. Basically, my computer is reading my Ubuntu partition as a windows partition and can't find the "windows startup file." I installed it via Wubi from my windows 7 desktop. I've also tried installing from the LiveCD with the same result.
<NIxie> Trying to launch FoFiX... Here is my error... what is wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uKiAfwdX
<acerimmer> Tristan: do you get grub?
<Tristan> I'm new to this. Define grub, please.
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 in opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<acerimmer> !grub|Tristan
<ral_> ?how do i copy files from my windows pc to my ubuntu netbook?. i dont see any network folder options in my UNR?
<onetinsoldier> nemo: all i can say is... custom compiler options to get it working? omg. glad you got it sorted on your own there!
<ubottu> Tristan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<K1ng\> ral_, samba
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 it opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<K1ng\> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zleap> Tristam, grub is the system bootloader,
<nemo> onetinsoldier: well, the idea for it came from an old debian post
<ral_> yeah i read about that
<onetinsoldier> nemo: roger
<GeekSquid> fatalnix: I believe there is a repository for xen where you can get the tools, I just don't know it.
<Faratl> Is there a program i can use  to find my video camera because i am trying to livestream but camera wont show
<ral_> didnt tell me much
<nemo> onetinsoldier: unfortunately the dude's server was gone, so I had to write the wrapper myself.
<Tristan> I don't get that. I basically get a message telling me to repair via the windows boot CD.
<onetinsoldier> nemo: i see...
<nemo> onetinsoldier: LD_PRELOAD definitely counts as "hack" though
<NIxie> Trying to launch FoFiX... Here is my error... what is wrong? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uKiAfwdX
<Tristan> The error code is 0xc00000e if it's of interest to you
<henkedk> Hi guys, could need some help. I got 4 drives in my comp - 2 in a striped raid, one backup and 1 SSD, all are conected to the same controller... Ubuntu installer will only show the striped raid as the target for the installation - i can't change anything. All drives show up fine in a sudo fdisk -l, and even the alternate installer does the exact same thing... I tried to unplug everything but the SSD, but the installer still doesn't show it... Any ide
<acerimmer> Tristan: can you copy pastebin the boot image?
<onetinsoldier> nemo: hehe. how long did you work on it?
<onetinsoldier> nemo: err, hack at it ;)
<nemo> onetinsoldier: overall, I've been working on this problem for days.  the wrapper didn't take too long.
<Tristan> I probably can, but you'll have to tell me how to do it.
<nemo> just maybe 15m
<jabirali> Faratl, lsusb can provide information needed to investigate what driver you need
<Nidhoegger> hi, i dont get any login prompt for the text-based tty's (graphical is fully functional) and some initscripts do not load at boot. what can it be?
<GeekSquid> Nixie: ask in #python , not supported under ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> nemo: roger... good job
<neptune_> Hey I try to install chrome but i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.3) . anybody knows what i should do?
<acerimmer> Tristan: what windows, what ubuntu and what is the installation order
<MixMix> Tristan: can you boot to windows?
<Tristan> Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.04 (I think.) Windows 7 > Ubuntu
<Tristan> And yes, that's what I'm running IRC from
<fatalnix> Oh, alright- thanks
<onetinsoldier> neptune_: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<nsahoo> i am having trouble running vmware on ubuntu 10.04
<Mandrew> what bluetooth manager has the best hardware support?
<nsahoo> it is failing at the module compilation stage
<mgolisch> nsahoo: what vmware product is this?
<neptune_> i don't know
<nsahoo> mgolisch: vmware-workstation
<arch0njw> has the issue with grub2 been fixed yet?  I have been holding off on an update because of that.  I use my Win partition (I know... I know...)
<onetinsoldier> neptune_: try the 'lsb_release -a' command...
<acerimmer> Tristan: so when you boot you get a choice of OS?
<Tristan> Yes
<pipegeek> oh that is super trippy
<pipegeek> just ran openoffice for the first time post-lucid and saw the ORACLE logo on the splash screen
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 it opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<onetinsoldier> neptune_: what 'Release' does it show frmo that command
<Tristan> I take path A, and I get sunshine and licensing trust issues. I take path B and it tells me I should be taking path A.
<neptune_> ubuntu sucks
<onetinsoldier> neptune_: what 'Release' does it show from* that command?
<neptune_> LINUX sucks
<acerimmer> Tristan: your error code is a windows error code related to boot.  Boot from win DVD and run Windows repair.
<FloodBot1> neptune_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgolisch> nsahoo: probably the kernel is too new, there used to be patches for most products, maybe try googling for vmware-any-any patch
<histo> !troll | neptune_
<ubottu> neptune_: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<acerimmer> neptune: bgone
<onetinsoldier> yeah.. go away neptune_
<Tristan> Windows repair or startup repair?
<helo> is the noveau driver disabled automatically when the binary-only driver is installed?
<mgolisch> nsahoo: or get a newer workstation version
<neptune_> i will buy an Apple
<GeekSquid> pipegeek: interesting, I guess oracle now technically owns the OO code, even if it is free
<histo> !ops > neptune_
<ubottu> neptune_, please see my private message
<acerimmer> Tristan; boot from the windows DVD.  You should get an option to repair Windows.
<pipegeek> GeekSquid: I know, right? Crazy
<histo> Tristan: what are you trying to do ?
<Tristan> Dual boot windows 7/Ubunto 10.04
<Belial> Hi all, Just upgraded from 9.04 upto 10.04 without to many hitches, however totem now seems to use GLX grendering (Or something 3D'ish!) as im losing the picture on the rightmost of my second monitor (dual widescreens). I never had 3d rendering there before, but totem must have went to something software based. Any way to boot it back to ye olde rendering?
<Mandrew> ubuntu rocks its just to much fun but to F-ing hard sometimes :(
<histo> Tristan: install windows 7 first then install ubuntu
<GeekSquid> pipegeek: maybe it isn't OpenOffice any more it's OracleOffice
<Tristan> Windows works, the system thinks Ubuntu is supposed to be a windows partition
<Tristan> That's what I did
<henkedk> Hmmm no one got an idea on how i get my harddrives to show up in the installer?
<MixMix> I think wubi is a bit buggy, probably more stable to go for clean dual boot.
<sebsebseb> Hi
<histo> !grub2 > Tristan
<ubottu> Tristan, please see my private message
<erUSUL> sebsebseb: hi
<sebsebseb> erUSUL: hi
<histo> Tristan: unless you are using wubi
<Mandrew> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Mandrew: hello
<Tristan> Yes, I was told that in my last session here. I am using Wubi.
<onetinsoldier> hello world
<histo> Tristan: wubi starts from inside of windows not really dualbooting
<djbeenie_> hey guys my sound is not working, it looks like my sound modules seem to be loaded
<Tristan> Wubi installs it. I get that.
<Tristan> I installed ubuntu from inside windows.
<histo> Tristan: yeah the startup process with wubi is different
<Tristan> Elaborate, please
<acerimmer> Tristan: guess I didn't ask the right questions :).  Wubi IMHO is way more trouble to maintain.  Consider dual boot
<b29s> eye-zak: Well that mode isn't shown when i do vbeinfo in grub. I think i need to activate something else as well.
<alex-hp> please help: I just installed a program but cannot find how to execute the program to use it
<sebsebseb> Tristan: Wubi is ok when it works for short term Ubuntu useage, but in the long run better to use a proper partitioned install
<GeekSquid> henkedk: harddrives not showing up? try a all-ide-generic at the boot line
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: what did you install? and how did you install it?
<Tristan> Alright, please instruct me in how to do so (or direct me to a website containing instructions.)
<acerimmer> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<MixMix> alex-hp, is it in the Application menu in top left?
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<alex-hp> i installed xilinx ise design suite 12, it came as a tar file
<acerimmer> !dual boot>Tristan
<ubottu> Tristan, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> hello ubuntu
<GeekSquid> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> Tristan: also before you do this, remove Wubi first
<Mandrew> when one installs ubuntu with wubi does that give windows a bigger hardware footprint?
<alex-hp> i extracted it and installed it successfully, but there is nothing in the applications tab
<histo> acerimmer: switch is dualboot but he is using wubi
<Tristan> The installation file or the partition Wubi created?
<ubuntu> just trying out the 10.04 LTS running it from USB
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: where did you extract it to?
<ubuntu> realy really great stuff
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: i created a file in my home directory
<sebsebseb> Tristan: so you download the ISO,  contents of a CD, ideally check  that it's a good ISO, then burn contents to CD, boot computer from it, and install from that
<GeekSquid> ubuntu: this channel is for support, to just chat about ubuntu goto channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> Tristan: wubi doesn't create a partition
<Tristan> I used the wrong words, Histo
<histo> Tristan: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Tristan> Seb, I tried that first.
<sebsebseb> Tristan: Wubi puts Ubuntu  inside  Windows, and does the boot loader stuff
<Tristan> The LiveCD wouldn't let me go past the menu
<histo> Tristan: what is the problem with wubi?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, it's it's not executable, then you have to make it so. it's it's already executable then go ito the directory where it resides with a command line, and type ./<name_of_executable>
<sebsebseb> Tristan: maybe you have a bad CD
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Tristan
<ubottu> Tristan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: if it's not*
<KimK> I started 10.04 desktop i386 running from the live CD in "try it" mode but went away for awhile, when I came back it wants a login user name and password. What should I use?
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: i believe it is not an executable. how can i make it so?
<ubuntu> can anyone tel me why i can not download all updates. I am running ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Every time I download all updates it just won't boot up anymore (Using it through a LIVE USB with pertition file
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: try chmod +x <file_name>
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: there is no executable file in the directory i created
<histo> Tristan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Troubleshooting
<acerimmer> ubuntu: live cd can't be updated
<airtonix> KimK, does password : ubuntu work ?
<GeekSquid> KimK: by default there is no password, the user is ubuntu, and it "should" login automatically after 30 seconds
<ubuntu> well because of the pertition it is able to
<histo> ubuntu: is yoru persistance working normally?
<ubuntu> Yes it is
<airtonix> GeekSquid, referring to screensaver lock screen .
<ubuntu> I used a 4gb usb
<ubuntu> and used 3gb as pertition
<SauLus> how do I get all required packets to build a package from source?
<ral_> i installed samba ... nothing happened
<mgolisch> SauLus: apt-get build-dep packagename
<erUSUL> SauLus: sudo apt-get build-dep package
<histo> ubuntu: you need to have a casper file to be able to save changes on your usb
<acerimmer> ubuntu: run disk utiltiy; I believe you've run out of space
<histo> ubuntu: when you created the disk
<acerimmer> Tristan?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: working yet?
<ubuntu> Sorry I meant i have about 1gb for the ubuntu system and 3gb caspered
<SauLus> ty mgolisch erUSUL
<histo> ubuntu: then you should be able to install updates
<GeekSquid> airtronix: odd, UI bug, in 10.04 .. I am sure they will fix by 10.04.2
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier:  nothing yet
<ubuntu> No the thing is it still states it has enough space about 50 MB
<ubuntu> 500 i mean
<Tristan> huhwha
<acerimmer> Tristan: private chat invite...
<KimK> airtonix & GeekSquid : I tried ubuntu/ubuntu and <enter>/<enter> so far nothing
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: so i ran the setup after unpacking the .tar file, the install was successful, but there is no meaningful filename in the directory that i created
<nokia3510> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Tristan> Won't allow me to accept the invite.
<GeekSquid> KimK: how about ubuntu/<enter>?
<ubuntu> well it is working great as it is now but not being able to install updates is kind of a bugger
<Tristan> And I'm sorry about the silence there.
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: maybe it didn't install into the directory you thought it did. perhaps check /usr/local/bin
<Tristan> (Visitor.)
<j_s> is there any way to customize the places menu? I would fx like the bookmarks as a separate menu directly on my gnome panel
<acerimmer> Trista: ok -
<ubuntu> : histo tnx histo
<histo> ubuntu: k
<KimK> GeekSquid: no, didn't work either
<airtonix> KimK, you might try useing the tty terminal (alt + ctrl + f1) and hopefully there you wont need to login and then you can set a password...
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: since it's installed, for all i know, you could type the name of the app and it would run now.... if you knew the name to type in. did you use 'sudo' to install this?
<histo> j_s: i know you can add stuff to it by dragging items in nautilus to the places sidebar
<ubuntu> I am stil astounished by the progress linux has made since Ubuntu has joined the development
<Tristan> Ubuntu: Astounded or astonished? ;)
<onetinsoldier> lol
<GeekSquid> KimK: you're stuck, reboot, if you want to continue using the live disk, disable the screensaver, I'll get a bug report to the devs today
<ubuntu> :tristan tnx ;_)
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: nothing in that directory. to install it i double clicked on the setup file and it began installation just like in a windows setting
<juhopuro1> I've installed tomcat6&eclipse&WTP and I'm trying to edit runtime environments in eclipse. How to find apache tomcat RTE?
<histo> j_s: let me try something hold up
<KimK> airtonix: there should be a user and password already set, it's running from the CD, I just don't know what they are.
<ubuntu> :Tristan Well a stoned ished???
<j_s> histo, yes, I have already done that, but when I reach about 5 items or so, the bookmarks are placed in a new folder inside the places menu. I would therefor like it to have its own menu directly at the gnome panel
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: roger. what is this and where'd you get it? perhaps to figure this out, i should install it...
<airtonix> KimK, no livecd is special in that the ubuntu user does not have a password set.
<arch0njw> Has anyone here performed 9.10 -> 10.04 upgrade on a dual-boot, Win/Ubuntu, machine AND had grub2 properly detect both OSs?
<arch0njw> I've read about problems with this in 10.04 and it is the one issue stopping me from upgrading.
<zen933k> arch0njw: Yes
<jabirali> alex-hp, you double clicked it? If it didn't ask for password, it can't have installed outside your home directory.
<arch0njw> zen933k: Any trickery involved in getting the boot menu to work, or did it just work?
<airtonix> KimK, it seems that gnome-screensaver expects one to be set.
<histo> j_s: i'm not sure if you can add drop down bookmarks in nautilus
<ral_> can anyone hold my hand? i installed samba and i see nothing about how to use it to acess my windows machine
<zen933k> arch0njw: By default it set a 7 second delay with a list.
<histo> j_s: maybe someone else would know
<acerimmer> arch0njw: triple booting osx/win7/ubuntu no problems
<arch0njw> zen933k: groovy.  Thanks!
<mkquist> arch0njw: installed 10.4/win7 dual on netbook with no problems
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: you can find it at http://www.xilinx.com/tools/designtools.htm, it is a program to program FPGAs for building circuit designs and such, however it is a fairly large program and you have to register on the website to get it
<erUSUL> ral_: Places>Network>windows network
<zen933k> arch0njw: I've done the setup a few times now.
<arch0njw> acerimmer: wonderful.  Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: Ubuntu doesn't give much to upstream's,  so most of the true progress is done else where.
<jabirali> ral_: access smb:// in the file manager
<airtonix> ral_, 1) places > network 2) ctrl + l 3) type : smb://ip-of-your-windows-machine
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: oh, i see. i'd rather not have to register. otherwise i'd do it
<keith_hanson> sooo... just installed b43-fwcutter...
<KimK> airtonix & GeekSquid : OK, I'll reboot, I was trying to avoid that because it's a server with a complex set of drives (and maybe empty?) and it takes a long time to boot. So I thought I'd ask here first. But thanks for your help just the same, I appreciate it. And thanks to the devs for 10.04.
<keith_hanson> how might I enable the driver to be able to use nm-applet with it?
<keith_hanson> dmesg shows it loaded :)
<j_s> histo, do you know if there is any way to customize which items to display in the places menu, perhaps?
<histo> j_s: yes its controlled by nautilus bookmarks
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: if that's the case then nm should see it. « iwconfig » shows wlan0 ?
<GeekSquid> KimK: best bet, Install so you have a password and all changes are saved
<acerimmer> j-s: left click places, right click edit
<histo> j_s: open your home folder and look int he bookmarks menu.  You'll also see the places menu on the left of the home window. Youc an drag and drop folders there.
<airtonix> keith_hanson, output of : lspci -nn | grep Network
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, we can track down what this installer does when you double-click on it, but you'll need to do it from a command line
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: unfortunately not. :(
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: do you want to do that?
<ubuntu> tnx guys....c-ya
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: ok, yes that is fine
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, hang on
<j_s> histo, my places menu at the gnome panel contains much more than the nautilus show - network options and so on
<histo> j_s: you may want to google places menu customizing or asking someone else may know more.
<keith_hanson> airtonix: 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 05)
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 && dmesg | tail -n25
<yellowroost924> how do i check correct md5sum of ubuntu iso?
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: pastebin the output
<sebsebseb> !!md5sum | yellowroost924
<ubottu> yellowroost924: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> j_s: yeah those are created by default somehow. Probably in gconf somewhere
<histo> j_s: like recent documents etc..
<TipTop> is xinerama the default system enabled by karmic  for dual head,  with intel i915 hardware?
<Oak> Can you do ubuntu minimal install with a wireless computer or do you need to be on a hard connection. I'm pretty sure my wireless card gained support in kernel 2.6.27.
<yellowroost924> sebsebseb: thanks
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/NxLqmLb9
<airtonix> keith_hanson, pastebin output of : cat /etc/modules
<j_s> acerimmer, the edit function the only for the programs and system menu - not the places menu. As far as I can see
<sebsebseb> yellowroost924: np
<M82> Hi, I am sort of a newb  and I was wondering if anyone can tell me how I can access my modem to see if there is a way I could reset it from ubuntu 10.04.
<airtonix> keith_hanson, nvm
<keith_hanson> airtonix: all it says was lp :)
<Shishire> M82, internal modem or external?
<M82> Shishire, external
<acerimmer> j_s: ? works perfectly fine on my side???
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: lloks like it loaded ok... you are sure,. « iwconfig » does not show wlan0 ?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, back. ok. go to the directory where the installed is on command line. lets say the installer is named 'installer'
<Homer_Rox_Ya> Hey, does anyone know how to tell all the folders that your currently sharing?
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: one moment
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: ok
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: do --> ./installer > installer.log 2>&1
<Shishire> M82, try pointing your browser to either 192.168.1.1, 192.168.0.1, or 192.168.100.1
<keith_hanson> http://pastebin.com/quRDmTis
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: ^^
<M82> Shishire, thank you :D
<j_s> acerimmer, when I select the edit menu option, I am only able to edit the items inside the program and system menu. Not the content of the places menu
<Oak> Homer_Rox_Ya: You can right click the folder and hit properties. There's a tab labeled "Share".
<histo> j_s: i'm searching gconf but not finding much
<airtonix> Homer_Rox_Ya, ls /var/lib/samba/usershares/
<ral_> failed to receive share list from server
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: then do --> less installer.log and see if you tell where it installed to
<histo> j_s: I'm not sure if places is ubuntu specific or gnome specific
<Shishire> M82, if your modem has an http interface (most modern modems do), you should get a status page on one of those.
<airtonix> Homer_Rox_Ya, one file per share defining the share
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: have you disabled the sta drivers ? blacklisted them even ?
<Filled-Void> Hello all , I recently changed my display card on my UBuntu 9.10 system and after the change I get no display after the logo for ubuntu comes up .
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: haven't blacklisted anything. I did deactivate them through the admin
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: how might I blacklist them? :)
<Oak> Can you do ubuntu minimal install with a wireless computer?
<histo> j_s: trying to find more information on it for you.
<histo> Oak: are you talking about a net install like the mini.iso ?
<Oak> histo: the mini.iso
<airtonix> j_s, places menu is not editable.
<j_s> histo, okay :) I have already tried to google it, but without luck
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: it tells me no such file or directory
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: is there a command where I can see whether or not they are enabled? I also rebooted after uninstalling them, and install the cutter tool and rebooted after that (just to be sure)
<katneve> #ubuntu
<Oak> histo: if it makes a difference, I know my card gained support from the kernel in ver 2.6.27
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: there's no installer.log file?
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: echo "wl" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom.conf
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: and reboot
<histo> Oak: last time I tried I don't beleive it supported WPA or something goofy
<j_s> airtonix, :( I don't understand why it should be locked to a predefined setup - seems wrong to me
<Oak> histo: oh that's a bummer, thanks
<histo> Oak: I think wpa2 passphrase wasn't suported or something.
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: no, there is not
<keith_hanson> :) wish me luck :)
<Oak> histo: Do you think they added it for 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: what happens if you just do ./installer
<oarion7> Hi there. If and old version of wine is installed on my machine, but apt-get, aptitude, and symantec all think it is not there, how can i remove it? If i try to install a newer version of wine through the ubuntu repos, "wine --version" still reads the old: wine-1.1.17
<zeusor> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<airtonix> j_s, because its hard coded as part of either : gnome-panel or nautilus
<kara_> how do you disable double tab feature? i cant figure it out and it seriously messes me up
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: do you get any output at all?
<diabolical> I am having trouble getting my wireless card into mastermode :(
<jjjjj> hi guy
<jjjjj> s
<mkquist> Homer_Rox_Ya: in terminal type shares-admin should do it
<brontosaurusrexw> j_s: nautilus bookmarks will manage some of this as it seems
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: i get no output
<BinaryMan> someone minid saying my name so I can test a script?
<oarion7> BinaryMan
<histo> j_s: looks like the recent documents uses a file in home called .recentused or something
<szaman> airtonix: (in nautilus menu:) Bookmarks > Edit Bookmarks
<kara_> does anyone know how to disable double tab?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: what output do you get from the following command --> file installer
<diabolical> I am having trouble getting my wireless card into mastermode :(
<histo> j_s: .recently-used
<BinaryMan> oarion7: much appreciated
<oarion7> BinaryMan, did it work? :)
<jjjjj> i have a friend who runs Ubuntu Server (Lucid Lynx).  after the upgrade, his resolution was very high.  how do you change the resolution of the bash shell?
<sebsebseb> !server | jjjjj
<ubottu> jjjjj: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<airtonix> szaman, read up. i already said that.
<dto> hi. anyone know if the Eye Toy miht work?
<dto> the ps2 usb cam :)
<BinaryMan> oarion7: yes, but i also discovered another slight problem that isn't related to the script.
<Hiatus> hey, my girlfriends computer just upgraded from karmic to lucid and now she gets "update Error unknown file system grub rescue"
<Hiatus> what do from here?
<szaman> airtonix: yep, sorry
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: what output do you get from the following command --> file installer
<histo> j_s: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/22481/
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: ok sorry, i had typed in the wrong thing
<j___> How can I find if Severian is chatting on a channel whose name I forgot?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: roger
<jean-pierresainf> comming here again for help on 10.04 boot issues
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: the installer pops up after the first command you had given me
<jean-pierresainf> have an52 mb with amd64 cpu
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: roger that
<BinaryMan> there
<jjjjj> any idea?s
<jean-pierresainf> can't pass the install live cd
<sebsebseb> jjjjj: if it's the actsual server edition you want #ubuntu-server
<acerimmer> !grub|Hiatus
<ubottu> Hiatus: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Lxndr> I ran an update/upgrade on the Ubuntu on my laptop. It connected to my wireless network (which is setup to require NO password - I live in the middle of nowhere) and downloaded things fine, before the upgrade. Now it seems to think my wireless network wants a password, and as such is unable to connect to said network. Anyone have any suggestions?
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: and had this pop-up come up before when you had double-clicked on it?
<jean-pierresainf> has anyone similar pb
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: ok, so i get xsetup.log (END) after the less installer.log command
<Oak> histo: Offhand, do you know if I did the mini.iso and checked ubuntu desktop to be installed, would it be any different from just using the ubuntu official installer?
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: yes, this is the same installer as when i double clicked it
<robertzaccour> my internal voice mic don't work with Ubuntu but my logitech usb one does. is this unusual?
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: you probably didn't get a good burned image.
<sebsebseb> !minimal | Oak
<ubottu> Oak: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: you probably didn't get a good burned image.  Burn it at a slower spped
<timposey> I am trying to copy files from a HD and the system is telling me I do not have permission, what can I do?
 * T4KOffice gets bored
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, so... what log file do you have.... just the xsetup.log file?
<BinaryMan> jean-pierresainf: i second acerimmer's advice. i've run into the same problem burning the alternative CD at max.
<sebsebseb> !permissions | timposey
<ubottu> timposey: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jean-pierresainf> burned my image on a Imac
<robertzaccour> my internal voice mic don't work with Ubuntu but my logitech usb one does. is this unusual?
<T4KOffice> unzip;strip;touch;finger;grep;mount;fsck;more;yes;unmount;sleep
<jabirali> timposey, you don't have permission to access the source files, or you don't have permission to put the copies somewhere?
<Lxndr> I ran an update/upgrade on the Ubuntu on my laptop. It connected to my wireless network (which is setup to require NO password - I live in the middle of nowhere) and downloaded things fine, before the upgrade. Now it seems to think my wireless network wants a password, and as such is unable to connect to said network. Anyone have any suggestions?
<IceDeep> I was wondering if anyone could help me with Grub 1.9 Legacy, it doesn't show Vista anymore after a hibernation on a laptop.
<sebsebseb> robertzaccour:  depends on the hardware, and yes for that kind of thing,  it may not just work with Ubuntu
<drabina> alsa 1.0.21 in Lucid?  Gussh, again compiling;
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: for install on a mac
 * airtonix burns alacarte with fire... hard napalm.
<Oak> sebsebseb: Thanks but I already have that, I just need info not listed there.
<sebsebseb> robertzaccour: however hardware that doesn't just work, a lot of it can be configured, but it won't be that easy
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: for install on a mac???
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello, I have a probleme on booth Ubuntu Intrepid and ubuntu Hardy: Whene I load a japanese pdf file, I can't read japanese caractere http://pastebin.com/ZgzYAcfB and when I install cmap-adobe-japan1, it is still unreadable and I have these messages on terminal: http://pastebin.com/biX9hC51   so what are the packages I have to install?
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: :(
<sebsebseb> !intrepid | Lefantomedurezo
<ubottu> Lefantomedurezo: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: no luck with b43  ?
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: no iwconfig love heh
<sebsebseb> Lefantomedurezo:  8.10 is a great releae, but sadly it's end of life now
<diabolical> I am having trouble getting my wireless card into mastermode :(
<jean-pierresainf> no install on tower build around abit an52 mb with amd 64
<sebsebseb> Lefantomedurezo: no more  updates as of the 30th April
<jean-pierresainf> sata
<BinaryMan> diabolical: what kind of wireless card?
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: can you paste « sudo rfkill list » output ?
<robertzaccour> sebsebseb, i reported the bug and sent apport-collect but nothing happened after that
<jean-pierresainf> 1tb total storage
<jean-pierresainf> run now centos
<jean-pierresainf> for few years
<keith_hanson> sure
<timposey> jabirali this is a system that has crashed during an update and I am trying to copy the hiden files in my directory /home/myusername and it will copy everything else but not the hidden files.  it says I don't have permission to access those files to copy them
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, so... what log file do you have? just the xsetup.log file?
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<FloodBot1> JAHSDGH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jean-pierresainf> want to move to ubuntu
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: sorry for the delay, yes, that is correct
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: seriously suggest you burn iso on a non-mac computer
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<jean-pierresainf> have tried f6 options
<sebsebseb> !ops | JAHSDGH
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: have you looked at it with the 'less' command? use q to quit out of less when you're done
<jean-pierresainf> but without success
<ral_> what is a windows share? how do i make one on my windows pc
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/cri2P1N7
<jean-pierresainf> ok
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<Kine> I got Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, using Chromium and I can't get java working please help me
<jean-pierresainf> fair enough
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: get off the mac
<jabirali> timposey, did you try to drag'n'drop them or are you using a command to copy? If the latter, can you list the command with the error message?
<diabolical> BinaryMan, I have 3      1, RT73 ( wusb54gs ) 2. wusb54gs 3. 2wire something :)
<JAHSDGH> http://www.petitemarion.com/?id=1295358
<ubottu> JAHSDGH: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Lxndr> I ran an update/upgrade on the Ubuntu on my laptop. It connected to my wireless network (which is setup to require NO password - I live in the middle of nowhere) and downloaded things fine, before the upgrade. Now it seems to think my wireless network wants a password, and as such is unable to connect to said network, and as such cannot get online. Anyone have any suggestions?
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: only the bluetooth appears ... very weird ... does the card show up in  « lspci » ?
<acerimmer> jean-pierresainf: also make sure you get get correct 32/64 version for your target hdd
<BinaryMan> diabolical: check dmesg for errors?
<jean-pierresainf> now I am not sure why the mac would be any issue since I have burned many install disk on it without problem
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: ok, i had looked at it with the less command
<thoeger> Hello channel! Dunno if this is the appropriate channnel. I have a dir with ~500 files, named by a convention that gives me no way to filter them. I have three lists of file names, the files in each of which I want to put into a folder. Any ways to do this efficiently?
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: seems to.
<sebsebseb> jpds: bot was slow there, but you got him anyway
<BinaryMan> dmesg | grep <interface> might also help
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: have you looked in you're home directory to see if there's a directory in there that it installed to? it's also possible you might need to be root when you run the installer
<jabirali> timposey, wait a sec, you're in a livecd or something? You probably are then logged in now as a different user than the one who owns those files
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: it is the only one
<thoeger> Hello channel! Dunno if this is the appropriate channnel. I have a dir with ~500 files, named by a convention that gives me no way to filter them. I have three lists of file names, the files in each of which I want to put into a folder. Any ways to do this efficiently?
<jean-pierresainf> but I will try as you said :-)
<IceDeep> Ubuntu 10.04, Grub Legacy, Vista boot option is gone from Grub boot menu after restart,  Vista partition is still there though... Anyway to get Vista boot option back?
<jabirali> timposey, check pm :)
<erUSUL> thoeger: xargs ? or a while loop ?
<zeusor> how do i thank all the nice people that made ubuntu possible?
<erUSUL> thoeger: more help in #bash probably
<acerimmer> IceDeep: sudo os-probe, sudo grub-update
<Lxndr> I ran an update/upgrade on the Ubuntu on my laptop. It connected to my wireless network (which is setup to require NO password - I live in the middle of nowhere) and downloaded things fine, before the upgrade. Now it seems to think my wireless network wants a password, and as such is unable to connect to said network, and as such cannot get online. Can anyone help me get my laptop back online?
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: I can pastie the output if you'd like, but I see a broadcom card in there
<IceDeep> K, will try that
<thoeger> erUSUL, maybe, a bit more detailed?
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: should I try the modprobe thing again :)
<diabolical> BinaryMan, http://pastebin.com/6vMtwNbS
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: the log file might give you a clue to where it installed to and what all it did. you can also post the log file to a pastebin websire if you want me to look at it
<thoeger> erUSUL, yeah thanks
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: website*
<acerimmer> zeusor: direct deposit to my account ...
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: there is a directory in the home directory where it installed
<GeekSquid> thoeger: mv pasted-list-of-files-with-spaces-between /folder doesn't do it for you
<zeusor> haha
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: roger. any executable file in there?
<ral_> what is a windows share? how do i make one on my windows pc
<timposey> jabirali I have tried both ways, I have tried to chmod the files, I have tried to change ownership by using sudo chown -R ubuntu:ubuntu /media/disk and it says sudo: unable to resolve  sudo: unable to initialize PAM:  No such file or directory.  I am working from a live cd
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: there are no executable files there, but there are several folders
<erUSUL> thoeger: something like ---> while IFS= read -r file; do mv -- "$file" dir1/ ; done < file_with_finames
<acerimmer> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<erUSUL> thoeger: repeat for the other files
<acerimmer> !contribute>zeusor
<ubottu> zeusor, please see my private message
<Lefantomedurezo> but Hardy is a lst, 8.04, on other partition
<GeekSquid> ral_: right click on a folder in windows, click share, give it a share name etc.
<trekdanne> anyone else having problems with video playback? the video is turning black randomly
<Lefantomedurezo> hardy is sopported 3 years so until 2011
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: folers include bin, common, lib, etc...
<ral_> okay well ubuntu isnt letting me acess it
<Kine> I got Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, using Chromium and I can't get java working could any of you be so kind and help me? :)
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: ok, it might be in one of those. i'm not good with the find command. but find can be used to find them... something like this when you in the dir it installed to.....  find . -exec -print
<Lefantomedurezo> on Hardy I have the same probleme with Japan's caractere as on intrepid
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: it would be in the 'bin' directory
<Lefantomedurezo> can you help me for hardy please?
<IceDeep> acerimmer, "sudo: os-probe: command not found" "E: Couldn't find package os-probe"
<sebsebseb> Lefantomedurezo: Do you still use Intrepid?
<Lefantomedurezo> I can't update because of no support of graphic card
<GeekSquid> Lefantomedurezo: have you asked in #ubuntu-jp - they may have help for japanese locals
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: i don't think my find command will work. pretty sure that's wrong... but, it would be in the 'bin' directory
<sebsebseb> !intrepid | Lefantomedurezo
<ubottu> Lefantomedurezo: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<jabirali> timposey, sudo isn't working? Sorry, I don't know then :-/
<_ikke_> I need some advise on how to partition my harddrive
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: hey cool, i think i found it
<BinaryMan> diabolical: i don't see anything that jumps out at me. however, i know that broadcom and linux don't always play nice with each other.
<Lefantomedurezo> I don't speak japanese
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: cool. sorry that took so long.
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: I can do that no problem,  once I know more about your set up
<timposey> jabirali thanks
<Lefantomedurezo> but every mathematic symbol are on japanese police Oo
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: What do you want to do?
<GeekSquid> Lefantomedurezo: sorry, you said something about Japanese
<alex-hp> onetinsoldier: thank you very much for you help and patience
<Lefantomedurezo> http://www.reseautd.auf.org/IMG/pdf/TheseKourgliAssia.pdf
<Lefantomedurezo> page 24
<acerimmer> IceDeep: sudo GRUB os-probe
<Lefantomedurezo> unreadable
<onetinsoldier> alex-hp: you're welcome. cheers
<hp> one question: connected to another pc via cable, at the same time on the internet via wlan. as soon as i connect the cable, i have no access to the internet anymore. I knew how to fix that back then, but seem to forgot ;) thanks in advance for your help
<_ikke_> i currently have windows 7 installed, with two partitions
<sebsebseb> !deatils | _ikke_
<Lefantomedurezo> and for each formule http://pastebin.com/biX9hC51
<sebsebseb> !details | _ikke_
<IceDeep> sudo: GRUB: command not found
<ubottu> _ikke_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<diabolical> BinaryMan, I have three and know that master mode is possible i just forget which card it is compatable with :(
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: and you want to dual boot with Ubuntu?
<dbum> hp: is the other computer running windose or linux
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: ah hm... it seems, according to this page, that my card isn't supported? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<_ikke_> yup
<hp> its a ps3 actually
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: ouch!!
<keith_hanson> mine is the 4328
<extor> I formatted 800GB worth of pr0n, warez, cbtz, isos and VMs by mistake. Any suggestions as to how to recover? I tried diskinternals linux recovery and R-Linux but they couldn't find the old stuff :(
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: so  a  C drive and a D drive for data?
<ZEUdll> use sudo /sbin/grub
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: or?
<garymc> anyone know why all of a sudden my ping to my PPTPD VPN server is really slow
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: back to the sta driver then
<facugaich> So, how do I add a dictionary to empathy?
<keith_hanson> oi
<keith_hanson> haha
<hp> i remembered it was just a small thing in the network manager or so, but just cannot remember it
<_ikke_> problem is the max of 4 logical drives
<acerimmer> IceDeep: if you're running a standard install, grub should be your bootloader.
<_ikke_> partitions
<eye-zak> hp: it's something about routing
<keith_hanson> erUSUL:  back to a usb dongle then. that driver for my card sucks :(
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: Ubuntu will use an extended partition to get round that, if it needs to
<look> how would i update just one package with apt-get
<Vigo> extor: ddrescue and about fifteen others could or might work.
<acerimmer> ikke: please restate problem
<_ikke_> parted shows me two drives: sda and sdb
<sebsebseb> _ikke_:if you do the guided install, it can dual boot,  but  if you set up yourself,  you can set up a seperate /home for example, which is useful
<hp> where do I tell my system to use the wlan card for internet access while being connected via cable?
<zodex> look: sudo apt-get install packagename
<eye-zak> hp: edit connections -> ipv4 ->routes 'use this connection only for resources on its network'
<FriedrichMan> hello
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | _ikke_
<extor> ddrescue is mainly for media crashes and makin RAW disk images though is it not Vigo ?
<ubottu> _ikke_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FriedrichMan> got a question guys
<facugaich> So, how do I add a dictionary to empathy?
<zodex> look: it will pull the latest package from the repos if available
<FriedrichMan> how do I record a live radio program?
<daithib> I cant boot from a usb stick. I've tried unetbootin and usb creator but all i get on start up is "verifyins dmi pool data... boot error"
<erUSUL> keith_hanson: rmove the blacklist « sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-broadcom.conf »
<keith_hanson> :) thanks
<Vigo> extor: It has grown some, pulling up a few links now....
<GeekSquid> FriedrichMan: VLC will record a stream as it comes in
<licquor> can someone tell  me  how  to uninstall windows when  i  have   it partitioned with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> _ikke_: also if Windows 7 is like Vista, you should let it re size itself really
 * extor listens to the drumroll
<acerimmer> !uninstall
<FriedrichMan> GeekSquid: ???
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<sebsebseb> licquor: partitioned with Ubuntu?
<z3> hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.x .. ( my laptop = fujitsu n6460 ) with ati hd2600 .. but my 3d acc. is not working any ideea?
<sebsebseb> licquor: you mean a proper partitioend dual boot?
<dopplerdeffect> When trying to install Lucid x64 on a 64-bit Mac, it gets stuck on a black screen right after choosing "Try ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"
<david-w> hey guys how do I make sudo accounts on my vps
<licquor> sebsebseb, yes  i  think  so
<extor> Vigo, there are actually two dd-rescue apps are there not, that get confused with each other? I seem to remember that from ages ago.
<z3> i've installed flgrx drivers.. but after restart X did not start
<sebsebseb> licquor: right you isntalled Ubuntu from the Live CD yes?
<dopplerdeffect> Is is this a common problem?
<GeekSquid> FriedrichMan: recorded from a stream or from a source? Like actual radio
<licquor> sebsebseb, yes
<licquor> then   i  installed  windows
<sebsebseb> licquor: and now you want to get rid of Windows?
<tiemonster> Where's the jdk in Lucid?
<hp> eye-zak: do i have to do this on the wlan or the eth?
<onetinsoldier> dopplerdeffect: that's because Mac hardware isn't supported by standard linux anymore. it's now a unofficial community port
<eye-zak> on eth
<GeekSquid> tiemonster: openjdk
<Vigo> extor: correct: http://www.debianadmin.com/recover-data-from-a-dead-hard-drive-using-ddrescue.html
<dopplerdeffect> onetinsoldier: what is the unofficial community port called?
<tiemonster> <ahem> Where's the Sun JDK in Lucid?
<onetinsoldier> dopplerdeffect: not sure
<eye-zak> hp: you may need to get network manager to reconnect as well
<onetinsoldier> !mac
<Vigo> extor: You could dban it and then dd_rescue to salvage it.
<licquor> sebsebseb,  actually   i  want to  install  a  new working  one rather  than repair  the  one thats  there
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<z3> anybody can help me ?
<FriedrichMan> GeekSquid: its a website... you hit the play button on a video stream and you get the audio and video like youtube... bue live
<extor> Vigo, the hard drive is alive and kicking but the ext3 partition has been reformatted and 2% overwritten mistakenly
<sebsebseb> licquor: ok  that can be done, but a few things
<toyman61> Is there an easy way to localize add-ons in Thunderbird and Firefox ?
<licquor> sebs   ok
<sebsebseb> licquor: however before I explain about that, I want to ask something
<coachj> anyone else have trouble getting rythumbox to show album art>
<onetinsoldier> anyone now the name of the Macintosh community port?
<licquor> go  head
<FriedrichMan> http://www.fminfinita.com.ar/radio-en-vivo/  it's this thin
<extor> I can "salvage" it from the drive itself without risking hardware fail
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<sebsebseb> licquor: Why do you want to re install Windows?  What do you use it for?
<GeekSquid> FriedrichMan: what site, perhaps there is a solution I can come up with
<Vigo> extor: I think dd_rescue would or should work. did you see the link?
<facugaich> toyman, open .xpi as a zip archive, extract, translate, re-compress, install
<onetinsoldier> ahhh, PowerPC, that's it dopplerdeffect
<keith_hanson> erUSUL:  hm. according to this page, my problems were due to a kernel module called ssb? Do you know what ssb is? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914697)
<licquor> sebsebseb, for   school
<facugaich> toyman61, open .xpi as a zip archive, extract, translate, re-compress, install
<bastid_raZor> coachj: i could never get it to download them correctly. i eventually found a better album art displaying media player.. banshee
<timposey> I has a crash during upgrade, and I am working from a live cd trying to save all that I can from an installation before reformatting.  I am trying to copy the files and it is saying that I don't have permission. I know the reason is because I am not logged on with my username and password because with the live cd you don't log in.  So is there a way to get around this so that I can copy the files from my HDD to my external drive?  I've read about file per
<sebsebseb> licquor: only school?
<toyman61> facugaich, : That simple ?  Wow!
<extor> Vigo, no I'm going to check the link out in a bit. So you are saying it doesnt just do raw disk image dumps but also gets involved in heuristics?
<dopplerdeffect> onetinsoldier: I thought that was for the older macs, this one has the intel 64-bit cpu
<FriedrichMan> GeekSquid: http://www.fminfinita.com.ar/radio-en-vivo/     this is the site... right now there's nothing on..
<dto> i can't get my Sound Properties menu back in the panel.
<licquor> sebsebseb,  mostly
<toyman61> facugaich: I really mean it!! :-)
<sebsebseb> licquor: you don't do 3D WIndows gaming for example?
<coachj> bastid_raZor: how does banshee work with an ipod?
<Kine> I got Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, using Chromium and I can't get java working could any of you be so kind and help me? :)
<onetinsoldier> dopplerdeffect: i'm not sure, but that still probably the name to look for
<hp> eye-zak: inet seems to work fine, but unfortunately the ps3 cannot find the media server anymore then
<bastid_raZor> coachj: i do not know, i do not have an ipod
<licquor> sebsebseb, lol   not   to  my  knowledge
<eye-zak> timposey: create a user and group with the same uid/gid as your original user or do stuff as root
<sebsebseb> licquor: ok good
<facugaich> toyman61, actually, if you're talking about add-ons rather than extensions, it's not that smple
<sebsebseb> licquor: right so you  could re install Windows onto a dual boot,  but having to boot out of Ubuntu to boot up WIndows, is a bit sucky really
<jsec> onetinsoldier, dopplerdefect, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/mactel maybe?
<sebsebseb> licquor: got a Windows 7 CD?
<facugaich> toyman61, did you mean add-on as in flash 9 or extension as in AdBlock
<toyman61> facugaich, : It's extension (xpi's)
<sebsebseb> licquor: CD/DVD
<toyman61> facugaich: I mean add-ons with extension .xpi
<daithib> I cant install ubuntu from a usb stick. All i get on restart is "verifying dmi... boot error
<licquor> sebsebseb,   i  have  windows  xp professional
<licquor> cd
<eye-zak> hp: the issue is with the routes, i'm not sure exactly how best to set this up with networkmanager
<dbum> coachj: i just installed ifuse and that made it to where I could mount my iPod touch... fhythmbox and nautilus works good with it .... don't know about banshee
<sebsebseb> licquor: you said you had Windows 7?
<onetinsoldier> jsec: thanks, looks good. to me anyway
<Vigo> extor: It will recover and repair many ext2, and now maybe ext3, I think I would dban it just to be certain.
<ifdef> Hi! :) I want to set or know more about my console resolution on a command line system (no X). vbeinfo in grub2 command line 800x600x32 as the highest resolution. When logged in sudo fbset shows a "1024x600" mode.  How do I know which mode is used? How do I make it available in grub2 when vbeinfo doesn't show it?
<Loshki> extor: you've checked out most of the tools. The only one you haven't mentioned is EAESUS, which is a pain to use because although it works on ext2/ext3 it has to be run from windows (and it costs money). I don't think dd_rescue will to what you want...
<licquor> sebsebseb, i have windows xp professional and  have a new one  on  cd
<facugaich> toyman61, k, so yeah, they are a bunch of text files in a zip archive, you can read about the file structure of FF extensions then extract the .xpi and identify that which needs translating
<sebsebseb> licquor: what you could do is virtual machine WIndows inside UBuntu,  works well for  well most apps,  not 3D ones probably though, well that would depend on hadware and so on
<licquor> sebsebseb,  think i installed a bad copy
<dbum> coachj: rhythmbox
<sebsebseb> licquor: then you can use both OS's like that, and it's pretty awesome really
<sebsebseb> licquor: virtual machines :)
<toyman61> facugaich, : OK. Thanks!
<licquor> sebsebseb, i  have that  already
<GeekSquid> FriedrichMan: unfortunatly that is a ustream.tv embedded stream, so the only way to record it is to connect to the output of your computer and record it on another computer or tape, or cd or other recording medium
<sebsebseb> licquor: oh ok
<sebsebseb> licquor: so your doing XP inside Ubuntu already?
<coachj> dbum: rythumbox work great with it. But rythumbox has trouble with album art
<licquor> sebsebseb,  yes   i am
<sebsebseb> licquor: however you still want Windows 7 on a dual boot, instead of in a vm?
<extor> Loshki, what about that one proggy given out by the USAF under GNU?
<licquor> sebsebseb, just  installed it yesterday
<extor> Vigo, isn't dban a data nuking proggy?
<GeekSquid> FriedrichMan: however, they record their shows and past shows are available here http://www.ustream.tv/channel/fm-infinita-live
<licquor> sebsebseb,  correct
<sebsebseb> licquor: Why not do 7 in a vm as well?
<bastid_raZor> coachj: you can always install banshee to test it out..
<licquor> sebsebseb, but its windows xp pro
<Vigo> extor: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/48092 and http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/114334-dban.html
<licquor> sebsebseb,  i dont have win 7  i  have win xp pro
<acerimmer> FriedrichMan: if you're streaming flash, the temporary file appears in your /tmp folder.  Can be copy/saved from there.  Used to do that with ytube until firefox came up with the add-on
<sebsebseb> licquor: ok
<coachj> bastid_raZor correct
<_ikke_> sebsebseb: i will try it later. im now on my phone.
<Loshki> extor: Sorry, dunno. EASEUS is the only one I've used, and I had good luck with it. What's the USAF one called?
<sebsebseb> licquor: so you want XP Pro on a dual boot as well, not just in a vm?
<licquor> sebsebseb,  im actually a student in learning
<keith_hanson> oi. yeah. Just gonna have to use my usb dongle I suppose :)
<hp> eye-zak: playe a bit on the settings and it finally runs. thank you so much for your help! had been looking on google for half an hour without even a hint..
<licquor> sebsebseb, right
<Vigo> extor: Yes, nuke it then start fresh and no bugs, or use the Debian Recovery Console or utilities.
<sebsebseb> licquor: right ok
<dbum> coachj: oh. ok... I don't think my rhythmbox has any problems with Album art...
<sebsebseb> licquor: thing is...
<bastid_raZor> coachj: if you do, please let us know how well banshee does.
<licquor> sebsebseb, i forgot which partition is which
<daithib> I cant install from a usb stick. All i get on start up is "verifying dmi pool data... Boot  error
<licquor> sebsebseb, how can or do i know which one is windows and which is ubuntu
<sebsebseb> licquor: well normalley people say install Windows first before Ubuntu, because if you put Windows on after woulds, it will go over the part of Grub/2  that's in the MBR (Master Boot Record) of the computer
<eye-zak> hp: what exactly did you do - i need to do this later
<coachj> bastid_raZor i will r u here a lot?
<sebsebseb> licquor: first little section of the hard disk
<FriedrichMan> GeekSquid: you're the coolest ever
<timposey> eye-zak: I have tried using sudo but nothing works using sudo, when I try to make another user name with the same id, it will let me do that but when I try to switch to that user name it comes back the login screen but there is a message in front of the login screen that says Authentication failed.  and I can't log in under the user name.
<extor> Loshki, I donno what the USAF one is called but it has forensic capability and was partly funded by some infosys-crypto agency too(not the NSA) and is now available to the public amazingly. I think ubuntu has the package too but the name escapes me.
<GeekSquid> FriedrichMan: thanks, I know
<Kevo469> Does btnx work properly in the latest Ubuntu release?
<sebsebseb> licquor: oh Grub  or Grub 2, can be re installed after woulds to the MBR,  however that won't be that easy
<bastid_raZor> coachj: just include my name in your message. i'll see it
<coachj> dbum: is all your music from one source?
<coachj> K
<extor> Vigo, hold on, you are telling me to secure erase all the data on the partition I am trying to recover data from?
<licquor> sebsebseb, so  its easier just to redo the whole thing
<sebsebseb> licquor: plus if you only doing Windows in a vm you get a nice securit advantage,  that way if you get infected with a virus or something,  oh well just delete the vm like a normal file,  and you can easily use a clean copy.
<sebsebseb> licquor: typo up there, security
<diabolical> What is a good network util able to be run in gnome and console ?
<hp> eye-zak: I routed the static ip of the eth at the gateway ip of my wlan router and checked the setting below, then it worked
<farvito> need help quick
<sebsebseb> licquor: it's probably better for you to just do Windows in a vm inside Ubuntu really,  unless you do really need a pshyical install for something
<onetinsoldier> diabolical: iptraf
<farvito> projector isnt working with 10.4
<keith_hanson> erUSUL: Thanks again for all the help :)
<farvito> I have to present in 5 mins
<Vigo> extor: No, use the recovery dd_rescue or something like  it, then I personally would nuke it and start fresh with any data saved.
<farvito> what do I do?
<icedwater> Hello! Anyone knows how to burn ISOs onto a DVD+R which is apparently using a UDF filesystem?
<diabolical> onetinsoldier, that will work with wifi.... wep ?
<eye-zak> hp: thanks
<licquor> sebsebseb,  i will do that  and try it  for a couple days just seems  to run slow to  me thanks
<wildbat> sebsebseb, vm dont have nice 3d fr games !!! ;p
<sebsebseb> licquor: oh slow
<farvito> please someone
<onetinsoldier> diabolical: i've never used or know anything about wireless, but yes. it hsould
<onetinsoldier> should*
<licquor> sebsebseb, after i installed it  in the vm
<sebsebseb> wildbat: yes I have already mentioned the 3D games thing, also depending on the hardware,  apparnatly can get quite a lot of those games working nice now days actsaully
<farvito> just help me get the projector working
<sebsebseb> licquor: how much RAM?
<jsec> !ask | farvito
<ubottu> farvito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<licquor> sebsebseb, where
<sebsebseb> licquor: inside your computer
<daithib> Cant install from usb stick :"verifying dmi pool data ... Boot error" on start up
<obiwan_> hi people, please could anybody help me out with this grub? it won't probe the rest of os'es, just lucid. at first it was ok, but now it's really annoying cause i got 10 oses installed
<khermans> will upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 also upgrade my ext3 to ext4 file system automatically?
<Kine> I got Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, using Chromium and I can't get java working could any of you be so kind and help me? :)
<icedwater> farvito: What seems to be the problem?
<sebsebseb> Kine: no
<AAA_awright> !ask | ubottu
<icedwater> khermans: I don't think so.
<ubottu> AAA_awright: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> wrong one, not you Kine
<coachj> bastid_raZor from the screenshots banshee looks just like rythumbox
<onetinsoldier> khermans: i don't think so
<sebsebseb> khermans: no
<farvito> the projector wont work with ubuntu 10.4  64 bit is there a way to get it working?
<Kine> sebsebseb, :(
<extor> Vigo, but whats the point if any of secure erasing the drive?
<bastid_raZor> coachj: it is similiar
<licquor> sebsebseb, not sure exactly do  u  know a quick way to check it
<sebsebseb> khermans: you don't really need Ext4 or Grub 2 really,  however Ext4 is better than Ext3 sure, but not really that noticeable
<sebsebseb> khermans: also 8.04 is better than 10.04 in certain ways
<icedwater> farvito: Yes, but what is the problem? There is no error message, are you trying the configuration program in the GNOME menu?
<sebsebseb> licquor: free -m or something
<sebsebseb> licquor: in the terminal
<khermans> sebsebseb: how about 9.10 -> 10.04. will it upgrade ext3 to ext4 auto?
<Vigo> extor: After the data save, to be certain that all blocks and sectors are 'clean'
<farvito> I just dont know how to get it working
<onetinsoldier> khermans: no
<sebsebseb> licquor: also if you give your VM a bit more virtual RAM, that could speed things up, your using virtualbox?
<sebsebseb> licquor: if you give it a bit more virtual RAM, it could speed up the vm a bit
<farvito> generally when I plug in the input cord it just works
<sebsebseb> khermans: no
<farvito> first time uwinf it with ubuntu
<licquor> sebsebseb,  ok how  do  i do that
<Loshki> extor: something from here maybe? http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2010/04/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<sburwood> Where could I find the procedure to create a USB persistent drive for Lucid?
<sebsebseb> licquor: applciations > assessories > terminal
<farvito> *using
<GeekSquid> !usb | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kevo469> I am new to linux and was wondering if the program btnx will work in Ubuntu Lucid.  I tried installing it but I cannot seem to get it to work and I was wondering if this program works in the latest Ubuntu release.
<sburwood> I want to install it on my EEEPC
<GeekSquid> sburwood: last link there
<AAA_awright> Who keeps changing the UI for Ubuntu?
<GeekSquid> AAA_awright: sabdfl did it
<sebsebseb> !ram | licquor
<ubottu> licquor: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jrib> Kevo469: why do you want it?
<frex> how to fix that issue? "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<acerimmer> Kevo469: btnx might not work as intended on some distros anymore. If you want a highly configurable application for configuring your mouse, try easystroke. It was created for gesture-recognition but can also serve as a way to configure mouse buttons.
<sebsebseb> licquor: that was a factoid guess, I guess whatever link that is though, is good
<Kevo469> thank you i will try easystroke now.
<sebsebseb> licquor: I think that link won't work since...
<licquor> sebsebseb,  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<licquor> Mem:           938        860         77          0        214        222
<licquor> -/+ buffers/cache:        424        514
<licquor> Swap:         1961          0       1961
<licquor> licquor@licquor-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> licquor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<licquor> sorry
<sebsebseb> licquor: I think that means about 1GB RAM, but
<atrus> i'm having very bad disk performance on a sata drive under lucid. whenever there's a little IO, everything crawls... the mouse cursor doesn't respond, terminals take several seconds to just redraw a line.... any ideas? feels like dma is turned off for IDE, but it's sata, so that shouldn't be the case....
<sebsebseb> licquor: I don't really understand the out put of those kind of commands that well
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: how much RAM he got see above
<licquor> sebsebseb, makes two of us  lol
<quentusrex> Help, I have a headless ubuntu server, and after every reboot I have to do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' or it won't be able to get network access
<quentusrex> but after that command it works fine.
<jpds> sebsebseb / licquor: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Prez00> hello
<siya> anyone here who can tell me how I can get awn to load on my primary display (primary display on the right of the secondary one...)
<farvito> am I just doing it wrong?
<sebsebseb> jpds: by the way in the factoid I gave above? for the link?  sourcefrog  ?  instead of sourceforge?   not checked link yet, but  there seems to be a typeo
<acerimmer> !akk|Prez
<extor> Vigo, what do you mean by data being "clean" and why wouldn't I just zero it all out instead of this crazy multiple rewrite technique..
<Prez00> for the life of me I cannot get windo borders on my 10.04 upgrade, compiz is running, but no window borders.  I go back to metacity and i get borders
<acerimmer> !ask|Prez
<ubottu> Prez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> licquor, yu d have much ram for your vm then
<jpds> sebsebseb: Looks fine FWIW.
<znull> anybody could help me with my ati drivers ? http://pastebin.com/VvTw6D7e THANKS
<siya> can manipulate awn settings but then when using laptop in single screen mode awn would be off the screen (right?)
<shazbotmcmurder> What's a disk manager on kubuntu? I don't have access to the internet on that computer. I just need to format a hard drive.
<icedwater> farvito: Try going to the System menu, then check out the Displays option.
<Prez00> was i asking to ask a question?  i merely said hello, before asking my question.. tough crowd
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu install keeps disconnecting  / reconnecting wifi, just started now for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting.  Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<icedwater> shazbotmcmurder: Konqueror does fine :)
<acerimmer> prez::; ignore.  typed ahead of think
<icedwater> Prez00: a lot of people do that, so much so that there's a trigger on the bot for it, and people are sometimes too eager to use it. ;)
<jew_> smerz
<Loshki> Prez00: we're not much for the social niceties here. It's usually straight down to business...
<merlin2049er> hey, i can't seem to save stuff to my 2nd hd, it says permissions unknown
<shazbotmcmurder> konqueor is a disk manager?
<shazbotmcmurder> To format a drive?
<merlin2049er> what's up with that?
<jew_> hello?
<merlin2049er> hi
<jpds> sebsebseb: I actually know that guy.
<iAccepted> Can someone help me.
<jeandaniel> hello, I need to boot from the ubuntu mini.iso from a usb key. Is it possible? from MacOSX?
<sebsebseb> jpds: oh,  anyway just checked link and it works fine
<acerimmer> !ask|iaccpeted
<ubottu> iaccpeted: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iAccepted> like pm me
<icedwater> shazbotmcmurder: Sorry, I misunderstood. ;) Read it as file manager.
<iAccepted> cause i dont want to sound like a noob.
<iAccepted> Please/
<sebsebseb> iAccepted: it's ok
<iAccepted> Ugh
<iAccepted> ok
<jrib> iAccepted: just ask your question, that's what this channel is for
<sebsebseb> iAccepted: it's fine to  be a noob here
<Loshki> iAccepted: it's ok to sound like a noob on the channel, which is a support channel...
<acerimmer> iAccepted: we're ALL noobs at some point.
<wildbat> !pm | iAccepted
<ubottu> iAccepted: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iAccepted> Not like me
<sebsebseb> !manual | iAccepted
<ubottu> iAccepted: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<icedwater> shazbotmcmurder: You generally just need to mkfs on that drive, I think.
<acerimmer> iAccepted: ok so the question is...?
<sebsebseb> iAccepted: that's a good start, if you want to learn Ubuntu better, however yes ask a question :)
<iAccepted> but whats a perl interperter?
<Vigo> extor: I mean clean as in clean data sectors so that are working and not bad blocks. If you dban it is almost like a new new drive , no spin rate delays and whatnots.
<merlin2049er> hey?
<timposey> I had a system power outage during update.  Now when I boot up it comes to a screen that says A maintenance shell will now be started.  CONTROL -D will terminate this shell and retry.
<newbie_> what is the proper amount of time one let pass before one re-asks qustion :\?
<shazbotmcmurder> icedwater: what?
<Loshki> iAccepted: it's a application which runs programs written in the language Perl...
<icedwater> acerimmer: I would say we're all noobs all the time, on different aspects of different things.
<liminal_> hi
<jrib> newbie_: 10-15 minutes
<AAA_awright> Why does Ubuntu keep wiping out my search engines in Firefox each time it's upgraded?
<iAccepted> loshki: k i don't understand how to get it.
<newbie_> jrib: thanks D=
<jrib> iAccepted: why do you want it?
<acerimmer> icedwater: :)
<frex> how to fix that issue? "passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<zodex> iAccpted: Perl is and interpreted programming language
<atrus> iAccepted: perl (at least perl 5) is an interpreted language, meaning it's "run" or "interpreted" sort of line-by-line by another program. the usual perl interpreter is /usr/bin/perl.
<iAccepted> jrip: im trying to learn perl.
<liminal_> I ran this cmd in my terminal
<jrib> iAccepted: ubuntu comes with perl, you should be able to follow any standard tutorial
<Loshki> iAccepted: it usually comes preinstalled in Ubuntu. Type 'which perl' and see what comes back...
<iAccepted> loshki: into what terminal?
<icedwater> Anyone familiar with burning ISOs onto DVD+Rs? I seem to have an UDF filesystem on mine, somehow.
<jrib> newbie_: maybe check bugs.ubuntu.com while you wait
<Prez00> any ideas people, cannot get compiz to display window borders and controls... I tried the basic, compiz-decorator in decoration plugin..
<acerimmer> iAccepted: any terminal should work
<Loshki> iAccepted: open a terminal, should be under Accessories->Terminal
<MercedesBenz> Can i use ubuntu if i never used anything else only windows xp?
<iAccepted> k i did and it says usr/bin/perl
<jrib> MercedesBenz: yes!
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: inded you can
<timposey> I had a system power outage during update.  Now when I boot up it comes to a screen that says A maintenance shell will now be started.  CONTROL -D will terminate this shell and retry.  Is there any comand that I can type at the shell which will restart the system upgrade or get me back to desktop
<iAccepted> but i cant find it
<iAccepted> located there
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: there's even a manual for people like you
<acerimmer> MercedesBenz: yes yes yes
<newbie_> jrib: googled the fu*k out of the question before i came here :(
<sebsebseb> !manual | MercedesBenz
<ubottu> MercedesBenz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Prez00> glx gears works, I have dri,  intel 965 maaan, this is driving me nuuts
<MercedesBenz> Thanks
<icedwater> shazbotmcmurder: Sorry. Check out the ... ack. What was it you wanted to do again? Format a drive, right?
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: np
<MercedesBenz> You are kind people
<jrib> newbie_: use the search at bugs.ubuntu.com .  Usually, if it's a common problem, that's the place to find good workarounds/fixes
<SP1D3R> exit
<liminal_> sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<liminal_> wow my connection sucks tonight
<liminal_> am i still here?
<gabzkun> I have some problems here to install my wireless driver, can anyone help me/
<FloodBot1> liminal_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<licquor> sebsebseb, ok  getting ready to install a new vm with win xp how much ram should i set it  for the recommended is 192mb
<wildbat> iAccepted,  y you have to locate it ~ it is in you system ~ to run perl script just : perl  <path to the script>
<sebsebseb> licquor: right yeah your using Virtualbox?
<licquor> sebsebseb, yes
<extor> Vigo, is there any advantage to dbanning a hard drive over say...just doing a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda a couple of times?
<Loshki> iAccepted: have a look at the manual first  http://ubuntu-manual.org/, It's great for beginners...
<iAccepted> wildbat: so like this : perl test.pl?
<liminal_> great
<kernco> I have both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop installed, but right now I'm on Gnome under gdm.  My mouse cursors are the KDE oxygen theme, though, and when I try to change the cursor theme in Gnome preferences nothing happens.
<Gryllida> How to make a sudo account on Ubuntu?????
<sebsebseb> licquor: you can give it more virtual RAM in the settings, but how much pshyical do you have?
<wildbat> iAccepted, yes
<shazbotmcmurder> icedwater: yes, format a drive to fat32, I'm fine with using the command line. Could I just do "mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda*"
<acerimmer> Gryllida: the first user account is the sudo accout
<iAccepted> wildbat: into terminal right?
<Gryllida> acerimmer, ok, can i make another one?
<wildbat> iAccepted, yes
<liminal_> okay so i ran this cmd sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<icedwater> shazbotmcmurder: * is a bit tricky.
<jrib> acerimmer: sure, just create a new user and add him to the admin group
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: the KDE  cursours are more fun, than the Gnomes ones
<liminal_> i get back preading package list ... done
<acerimmer> Gryllida: unwise unless you really wnat to allow more than one admin
<icedwater> You want to clean out the whole disk, right?
<Gryllida> acerimmer, I do
<iAccepted> wildbat: do i have to put it in the usr/bin/perl folder?
<Loshki> shazbotmcmurder: yes, but make sure you get the device name correct or you'll format the wrong partition...
<liminal_> segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<shazbotmcmurder> icedwater: well I wouldn't put the *, just the one that I need to put - running 'mount' first to see which one
<licquor> sebsebseb, lol   sorry  i  dont  know that either  the  meter shows a range of 4mb -2560mb
<icedwater> Try playing around with a partition manager, then.
<liminal_> what does this mean?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: uh not you
<shazbotmcmurder> Loshki: okay
<MercedesBenz> i basically use computer for browsing google, google maps, google streets, youtube and wikipedia, is it ok tasks for ubuntu to handle?
<icedwater> Oh, OK
<MercedesBenz> I have i3 pc.
<liminal_> whats a segmentation tree? why is it only at 50%
<acerimmer> Gryllida: create new user, add to sudo group
<liminal_> does this matter?
<sebsebseb> kernco: The KDE  cursours are more fun than the Gnome one's
<Vigo> extor: It is about the same, I only went into dban because of the state of the drive data and any corruptions it may now contain, but yes, you are correct.
<gabzkun> I have a Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG and i am trying to install his driver in lucid. can anyone help me?
<jrib> MercedesBenz: yes, ubuntu can handle that and much more
<Gryllida> acerimmer, how to add to sudo group?
<iAccepted> wildbat: do i have to put it in the usr/bin/perl folder?
<wildbat> iAccepted,  nope ~ the script just have to be executable and readable by the user
<acerimmer> Gryllida: you're using gnome
<sebsebseb> liminal_: I think you gout about 1GB RAM
<icedwater> Hmm ... try gparted or qtparted if you want to mess around with partitions. If not "# mkfs.vfat /dev/sdaX" should work also.
<MercedesBenz> very good os than its not worse than xp. I just worry will ubuntu handle drivers for sound
<CogitoErgoSam> AAA_awright:  I haven't tried it, but maybe if you remove write privs from ~/.mozilla/firefox/<randomstring>.default/search.json it couldn't change it
<MercedesBenz> And 2 cores processor :)
<iAccepted> wildbat: how do i make it executable?
<sebsebseb> licquor: I think you got about 1GB RAM
<MercedesBenz> And x64 architecture
<liminal_> sebsebseb ive got 4gig of ram
<acerimmer> Gryllida: from your root account; System>Adminstration>Users and Groups
<sebsebseb> liminal_: yes I messaged wrong person
<sburwood> Can I bother someone quickly once again?
<sebsebseb> sburwood: of course
<liminal_> ah..
<onetinsoldier> MercedesBenz: yes
<sebsebseb> !ask | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wildbat> iAccepted, chmod a+x <path to file>
<jrib> MercedesBenz: you can try ubuntu before installing it, just use the regular desktop cd
<iAccepted> wildbat: in the document?
<cordell> iAccepted: you are using the 64 bit ubuntu
<kernco> sebsebseb: I agree but I'm a look & feel purist.  I want everything to be Gnome when I'm in Gnome.
<agliodbs> I'm confused by the startup services system tool ... how do I disable such services?  is unchecking them enough, or do I need to remove them?
<sburwood> I did so far ok with casper-rw.  I don't quite understand the part of installing Lucid on the usb drive.
<iAccepted> cordell: umm idk
<david-w> how do I make sudo users
<wildbat> iAccepted, in the Terminal
<acerimmer> agliodbs: don't remove.
<sebsebseb> kernco: oh one of those hrm
<WinnieLarson> hii
<sburwood> mkdir ubuntuCD and the rest
<jrib> david-w: just create a new user and add him to the admin group
<agliodbs> acerimmer: uncheck and reboot is enough?
<sebsebseb> kernco: personally since 2004/5 I been mixing Gnome and KDE :)
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu install keeps disconnecting  / reconnecting wifi, just started now (today)  for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting.  Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<kernco> sebsebseb: I just ran the KDE system settings and changed the theme and it worked.  Weird that it's somehow overriding the Gnome setting though.
<acerimmer> david: from root account System>Administration
<licquor> sebsebseb, so how much  should i set it for
<MercedesBenz> so i can launch ubuntu on windows xp with some regular desktop ubuntu cd?
<sebsebseb> licquor: try 512MB in the virtualbox settings
<sebsebseb> licquor: it might complain about that though
<acerimmer> agliodbs: yes.  You can even Preferences>Main Menu to hide them
<MercedesBenz> Its like xp theme?
<WinnieLarson> is there a solution to get the sound with flashplayer? i've tried many of them :S
<iAccepted> wow this is stupid i don't even understand sorry..
<acerimmer> MercedesBenz: if you want...
<inbar_dagan> i have a boot problem. (its long to explain). can someone hlp me in private?
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: uhmm
<jrib> MercedesBenz: no Ubuntu is an OS.  It doesn't need windows.  You can just restart your computer and have it boot from the cd
<licquor> sebsebseb, it accepted it
<acerimmer> inbar_dagan: yes
<sebsebseb> mr-rich: really you would want,  to run  Windows inside Ubuntu, not the other way round
<sburwood> I have both the netbook version and the complete version of lucid.  I want to put one of them on the USB key
<iAccepted> i put "chmod a+x test.pl it says cannot find "test".
<MercedesBenz> ok i got it
<sebsebseb> sorry mr-rich     MercedesBenz  above ^
<MercedesBenz> And from cd i will use my hdd?
<WinnieLarson> =(
<wildbat> iAccepted, you don't have the file then
<alpaka> "apt-get -u dist-upgrade --fix-missing" upgrades all packages, now how do I upgrade from Karmic to the newest release?
<jrib> MercedesBenz: you can install to your hd if you want, yes
<acerimmer> MercedesBenz: live cd doens't touch HDD
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: you can dual boot, or jsut get rid of Windows sure
<acerimmer> MercedesBenz: live cd doens't touch HDD unless you install
<david-w> so how do I create a new user
<ral_> okay i connected to my windows share, but now i cannot copy from it? it says no permission. though it it feely and fully shared on windows PC
<WinnieLarson> neeeeeeeed help
<iAccepted> wildbat: ah, shit thanks had a capitol T.
<sebsebseb> david-w: sudo adduser  theusernameyouwantthemtohave
<bastid_raZor> alpaka: sudo do-release-upgrade
<msnj> what help?
<agliodbs> acerimmer: thanks
<alpaka> bastid_raZor: thank you
<MercedesBenz> i cant get rid my wondows xp is x64, can ubuntu be 64 bits architectuyre?
<acerimmer> agliodbs: no prob
<WinnieLarson> msnj > don't have sound with flash player on 64x 10.04
<david-w> what about password
<david-w> wise
<jrib> MercedesBenz: yes, get the amd64 disc
<alpaka> bastid_raZor: how come it's not documented in the man page?
<licquor> sebsebseb, thanks for your help
<MercedesBenz> Sorry for mistypes i am writing from toilet at thew moment i am using e90 telephone fo irc at the moment
<sebsebseb> david-w: yes it will want your sudo password, and you will also set one up for them
<wildbat> iAccepted,  hehe ~ welcme to the linux and yes it is case sensitive fs ;p
<MercedesBenz> Very small keyboard.
<acerimmer> MercedesBenz: too much information...
<newbie_> MercedesBenz:  yes ubuntu can be 64 bit, just run AMD64 ( even if you have a INTEL cpu )
<sebsebseb> david-w: ideally for passwords you want letters and numbers at least and  I would say at least 10 characters long
<sebsebseb> licquor: np
<MercedesBenz> Yeah i know
<cordell> MercedesBenz: if windows is 64 bit, then you should be able to use 64 bit ubuntu
<MercedesBenz> I hope you didnt eat lol
<bastid_raZor> alpaka: man page of which command?
<RedXIII> Unless you were emulating the 64bit environment
<MikeChelen> how can /dev/mapper/foo "could not load" error be fixed?
<MercedesBenz> I sure should, i3 architecture supports 64 bitsif ubuntu drivers supports i3 architecture
<craigbass1976> how do I make apache2 start at boot?  It doesn't since the upgrade
<RedXIII> I had to do that once back when amd64 was still newish
<newbie_> RedXIII:  then he would know the difference :p
<iAccepted> wildbat: im very sorry.
<RedXIII> and some application was written in strict 64bit :(
<RedXIII> newbie_: Stop making sense!
<WinnieLarson> so... no idea?
 * RedXIII assumes nothing in tech support.
<jrib> !helpme | WinnieLarson
<ubottu> WinnieLarson: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<wildbat> iAccepted, y should you ~? i am a newbie too ~ hello there ^^
<david-w>  when i do the add new user command it says no user found
<RedXIII> I've seen instances where users thought the CD tray was a cup holder.
<jrib> craigbass1976: can you start it at all?
<alpaka> bastid_raZor: I got it :)
<craigbass1976> jrib, yeah, with /etc/init.d
<iAccepted> wildbat: well to me your not consider a noobie you helped me, thats got to make you a master (to me).
<jrib> david-w: provide a pastebin with the exact command you ran and the full output
<MercedesBenz> ok so basically i want ubuntu because i want sometime to have own server
<jrib> craigbass1976: weird.  How are you determining it doesn't start?
<bastid_raZor> alpaka: good luck with the upgrade
<craigbass1976> jrib, but I've never messed with the /etc/rc stuff
<craigbass1976> jrib, because localhost is my home page
<MercedesBenz> Like that people or me from another pc could download from my remote server which is my hdd
<jrib> craigbass1976: check apache logs?  check if it's set to start?
<harovali> how can i bind a script to the power down event ?
<casual> could anyone please tell me how to get network manager gnome to work?
<craigbass1976> jrib, how to I tell it to start at boot?
<harovali> so that I can tell the user 'please do not shut down "
<wildbat> iAccepted, road to the linux is endless you will be master of someone and yet be a newbie until you hack into the bank and get away ;p
<iAccepted> wildbat: lmao.
<david-w> root@localhost:~# sudo adduser waterfox emtohave
<david-w> adduser: The user `waterfox' does not exist.
<jrib> craigbass1976: it's changed recently.  What apache related stuff do you have in /etc/init.d/, /etc/init, and /etc/rc2.d/?
<david-w> there you go
<Lefantomedurezo> Hello, what does it mean end of live of ubuntu x.xx?
<MercedesBenz> i mean i would like to learn linux server languages like basch and control and make own servers
<sebsebseb> wildbat: uh probably not quite, since loads of banks are stupid, and run Windows
<david-w> how do I set my hostname of the server
<jrib> david-w: why did you list both "waterfox" and "emtohave"?
<iAccepted> wildbat: can i pm you.
<jrib> !hostname | david-w
<ubottu> david-w: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<sebsebseb> wildbat: loads more like most
<Lefantomedurezo> does it mean we cant download package by synaptic?
<cbrinke1> Hello, trying to configure /etc/apt/preferences.d/pinfile that will give high priority to my own private repo. The changes to this file are not reflected in "apt-cache policy" Do I need to HUP somehting?
<wildbat> sebsebseb, lol which one ! XD we wanna know XD
<jrib> cbrinke1: apt-get update  maybe
<khloris> Has anyone tried running itunes via wine?
<microhaxo> 10.04 does not work on my asus netbook properly. Wireless is not working.
<jrib> !appdb | khloris
<ubottu> khloris: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<wildbat> iAccepted, yes
<liminal_> anyone know what getting a faulty segmentation tree of 50% when i run apt-get means?
<cordell> Lefantomedurezo: the ubuntu x.xx is the version number of ubuntu. It is also the month and date it was released
<craigbass1976> jrib, I've got S91apache2 in /etc/rc5.d/ and I thought that by default Ubuntu is in run level 5; I remember though that ubuntu's run levels are a bit different than fedora's
<siya> khloris, I'd rather see a native alternative
<MercedesBenz> I mean how to become linux professional?
<casual> could anyone please help me to get network manager applet to work? I have both network-manager and wicd installed at the moment.
<david-w> OK
<sebsebseb> wildbat: It's worrying really, that my money, will be looked after by Windows machines,  however this is off topic.   I guess the ones that are actsually doing that aren't Internet connected though, but maybe they are hrm.
<jrib> craigbass1976: runlevel 2 is the default runlevel.  Use sysv-rc-conf
<david-w> is there a command to install irssi into my server
<david-w> from the start
<jrib> !apt | david-w
<ubottu> david-w: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jsec> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sebsebseb> !lpi | MercedesBenz
<jrib> david-w: you never answered my question about your adduser command
<craigbass1976> casual, are your network cards able to work at all?  What's ifconfig -a tell you?
<david-w> I cant see it give me 2
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: there are some qualifications you can do, to become a Linux professional, but most Linux users won't be doing them
<jrib> david-w: what?
<casual> craigbass1976,  they work just fine on a 10.04 live cd
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 install keeps disconnecting  / reconnecting wifi, just started now (today)  for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting.  Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<david-w> I thought that was part of the command
<sebsebseb> MercedesBenz: http://www.lpi.org for example
<MercedesBenz> yeah and i want to become the one fast without certifications too
<jrib> david-w: it's not.  The syntax is « sudo adduser NAME », or just use the System -> Administration -> Users and Groups GUI
<craigbass1976> casual, hang on a minute; let me get apache started automatically first.
<casual> ok
<MercedesBenz> I want like install ubuntu or another linux version, make server public, put some stuff to it, and let some users join m y server
<MercedesBenz> And also i want control my server remotely from some phone with basch or another language which i never ever tried
<Gryllida> !ssh > Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida, please see my private message
<wildbat> liminal_, pastebin the error may be? that better for someone try to help
<newbie_> Is there another help channel that focuses on something else then questions that get answered by the first page on ubuntu.com -,-
<MercedesBenz> I feel like its cool if simple phone can handle massive server
<MercedesBenz> Its cool you know when you can shut down some powerful server from little unit in your hands thats what i want to leanr
<MercedesBenz> Where to begin?
<icedwater> newbie_: It's normal for such questions to be asked here. That's also why they're answered on the first page of ... wait, the site or the service section, did you say? :P
<newbie_> you probably want *BSD then, without a GUI
<newbie_> ( MB )
<Vadtec> i just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS and for some reason my GUI doesnt show, gdm comes up but the screen is blank and ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt kill gdm, i have to kill it via the cmd line, can someone point me to some docs on configuring xorg from the cmd line...I cant seem to find any atm, could be because ive been up for 3 days
<newbie_> afaik, bsd can be run with far less hw then linux
<sebsebseb> Vadtec: oh right this
<casual> could anyone please help me to get network manager applet to work? I have both network-manager and wicd installed at the moment.
<Lefantomedurezo> but if ubuntu intrepid is not supported since april 2010, so i couldn't install package by synaptic?
<icedwater> Anyone good with UNetBootIn? I'm trying, strangely enough, to make a bootable USB with a Windows XP ISO :P
<sebsebseb> Vadtec:  well maybe your also effected by the got propritary Nividia or ATI graphics card driver installed,  and now Plymouth wont' boot up properly, issue
<newbie_> icedwater:  maybe, but its a bit frustrating not finding -anything- on the forums that relates to my query :\, well on 10.04 anyways
<craigbass1976> jrib, sysv-rc-conf says apache2 IS starting at run levels 2, 3, 4, and 5
<Loshki> newbie_: we try and answer all levels of questions here. Sometimes we can refer you to a more in-depth channel if one exists. But we inevitably get a lot of newbie questions...
<icedwater> Lefantomedurezo: Not supported doesn't mean not working.
<Lefantomedurezo> working= run on PC
<newbie_> Loshki: im just raging becaue wifi cycles randomly on / off :(
<sebsebseb> Vadtec: oh it's to do with GDM
<icedwater> It just means they're no longer officially looking after the repos ... though I think they will keep the existing files there.
<sebsebseb> Vadtec: not boot up
<jrib> craigbass1976: doesn't that conflict with what you said earlier about apache related things in those directories I listed?
<icedwater> ...is my guess.
<Lefantomedurezo> but supported= maintenance from servers and human help?
<sebsebseb> !xorg | Vadtec
<ubottu> Vadtec: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<MercedesBenz> i mean to make pc full server and control it. Is it hard task?
<casual> could anyone please help me to get network manager applet to work? I have both network-manager and wicd installed at the moment.
<jrib> MercedesBenz: just get a phone with a terminal and ssh
<casual> MercedesBenz, I would ask in #linux
<MercedesBenz> Jrib i will
<cordell> icedwater: download the .iso file first, then in unetbootin, select the .iso option, and locate it, then select the usb down at the bottom
<MercedesBenz> But what about making pc a server?
<kwsnow> can anyone help me install kubuntu
<craigbass1976> casual, I'm rebooting, brb
<craigbass1976> exit
<craigbass1976> bah!
<MercedesBenz> which os to use?
<wildbat> what is the the alternative choice of network manager?
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: probably
<Vadtec> sebsebseb: thank you
<Dodobird> kwsnow: What's the trouble with it?
<jrib> MercedesBenz: install the server you want (webserver, or whatever)...  Ubuntu is fine.
<kwsnow> i have the iso file from ubuntu website
<kwsnow> but what do i do with it?
<coz_> kwsnow,  did you download the cd ? or do you just want to install kde on top of gnome?
<newbie_> mercedes: installing a server on a pc is just as easy as instsalling uTorrent or Direct Connect..which are.. servers.
<Vadtec> sebsebseb: and yes, its ATI, i just cant get nvidia yet
<casual> could anyone please help me to get network manager applet to work? I have both network-manager and wicd installed at the moment.
<icedwater> cordell: Correct, done it, but now I can't get past the first grub menu.
<jrib> wildbat: wicd but it's usually a better idea to figure out why nm isn't working
<qwm> argh.
<histo> kwsnow: burn it to a cd
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: first check that it's a good download
<qwm> any of you finnish?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | kwsnow
<ubottu> kwsnow: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> !install | kwsnow
<ubottu> kwsnow: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !fi | qwm
<ubottu> qwm: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<MercedesBenz> So its like xampp on windows is fine too?
<coz_> kwsnow, ah  well are you onlinux right now or windows?
<Plouj> does 10.04 have a package for the freenx server?
<kwsnow> i have gnome ubuntu, i just want to get kubuntu
<icedwater> I was trying to change the boot options to "Default" so I could start setup.exe.
<kwsnow> linux right now
<casual> newbie_, you mean you're running a server when you are using bittorrent?
<newbie_> you are.
<mazda01> wondering if someone can help, i converted some .mpg files into .mp4 using the following ffmpeg syntax. ffmpeg -i /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1035_20090915210000.mpg -y -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 448kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 600kb -mbd 2 -flags +mv4+aic -trellis 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 480x320 -aspect 16:9 '/media/500gb1/soa-9-15-09.mp4'    the .mp4's are dark compared to the original .mpg, is there something I can add to command to brighten them
<mazda01>  up?
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: ok well then you don't need the iSO
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: just install it into your Ubuntu install
<icedwater> kwsnow: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<coz_> kwsnow,  one way is to simply    sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then log out and log into a kde session
<kwsnow> ok
<MercedesBenz> what phone has terminal and ssh?
<jrib> kwsnow: so just install the kubuntu-desktop package in your gnome ubuntu.  At the login screen, you can choose what desktop environment you want to load
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktiop
<histo> MercedesBenz: you can mod an iphone to do it.
<MercedesBenz> ok
<sebsebseb> kwsnow:  when it installs  make sure you select KDM by the way
<histo> MercedesBenz: I would look for any of the smart phons that have apps
<cordell> icedwater: is the .iso file corrupt?
<MercedesBenz> And hackers and server admins likes ipod mod solution?
<histo> MercedesBenz: like google nexusone android phones etc...
<casual> could anyone please help me to get network manager applet to work? I have both network-manager and wicd installed at the moment.
<MercedesBenz> Its like xp theme?or is there more hacker solution?
<kwsnow> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<kwsnow> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<icedwater> Nope, it's fine.
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: yes you can't have Synaptic oipen
<MercedesBenz> Yeah nexus one looks me most hackerful solution
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: when going to run apt-get command on termianl
<histo> MercedesBenz: well you would have to jailbreak and iphone to get ssh and a terminal
<MercedesBenz> But its java phone
<kwsnow> thats what i get when i apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<icedwater> Checked it and burned it on CD before. I'm trying to make it USB bootable.
<merlin2049er> hey, i get permission denied on my other hd
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: since Synaptic is really just a GUI for these commadns
<newbie_> i have a HTC Hero, it will be a cold day in hell before i turn it into a server
<kwsnow> so what do i do?
<merlin2049er> what gives?
<Pici> !ot | MercedesBenz
<ubottu> MercedesBenz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> kwsnow: prepend with sudo
<MercedesBenz> I dont want to jailbreak
<MercedesBenz> What about android phones?
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: make sure Synaptic is closed then run the command again
<histo> MercedesBenz: then android phone it is
<MercedesBenz> Maybe they have terminal ssh?
<craigbass1976> casual, ok, what does ifconfig -a tell you?
<histo> MercedesBenz: just search some ofthe app stores for ssh
<kwsnow> how do i close Synaptic?
<MercedesBenz> Or what about my e90 symbian phone i am using right now to chat with you?
<Vadtec> sebsebseb: that wiki article didnt seem to help it, ill try messing with the drivers, do you have any further info that might be useful?
<cordell> icedwater: did you select in your bios to start up from a usb?
<kwsnow> i used sudo and its installing now
<MercedesBenz> This one also could do the task maybe?
<coz_> kwsnow,  if you have synaptic opened and run a apt-get command from the terminal it will not work
<newbie_> MercedesBenz:  there are SSH and Terminal apps for android 1.5->
<MercedesBenz> Iand for symbian 60 s30?
<coz_> kwsnow,  so either go into synaptic to install kubuntu-desktop or close synaptic and open a terminal  and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<newbie_> nfi
<sebsebseb> Vadtec: not really, but KDM is a nicer looking than GDM 2 :)
<kwsnow> okay well i used sudo and its installing
<coz_> kwsnow,  there you go :)
<MercedesBenz> Imagine restarting server with symbian phone, that would be hilarious
<perlmonkey2> Is there a tool in there a tool in the repo which will convert all my m4a's into ogg?
<kwsnow> what is synaptic
<Vadtec> sebseb: i agree, just dont have time to muck with it, need this box back up
<kwsnow> how do i get to it
<casual> craigbass1976, the only thing I seem to be connected to is eth0
<coz_> perlmonkey2,  ffmpeg maybe?
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: ok
<shanemini> ok, does anyone know the correct keyboard layout for the dell mini 10?  it only has 88 keys. :)
<perlmonkey2> coz_: doh, I should have thought of that.  Thanks coz_ :D
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: have you got the software centre open?
<Radio-l> I like my gnome
<coz_> perlmonkey2,  the command after installing ffmpeg  would be to cd to that location   ffmpeg -i nameof m4a or whaerver    nameof .ogg
<kwsnow> no i just used terminal
<newbie_> MercedesBenz:  restarting a server with a phone? welcome to 1993
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: it should let you install then
<Radio-l> I'm also still trying to find a driver for toshiba satellite illumination controls
<MercedesBenz> Newbie well i am newbie in server thingies
<MercedesBenz> As i am newbie in linux
<perlmonkey2> coz_: cool, thanks
<icedwater> cordell: I got it to boot from the USB, but it's stuck at the Grub screen UNetBootIn sets up.
<coz_> perlmonkey2,  no problem
<craigbass1976> casual, go to a pastbin (pastebin.net is one, but there's an ubuntu one too I guess) and paste the output of ifconfig -a
<kwsnow> i dont have synpatics running yet it wouldn't let me do it in terminal before, but i used sudo and its working .. weird
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 install keeps disconnecting  / reconnecting wifi, just started now (today)  for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting.  Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<coz_> perlmonkey2,  there are gui frontends  to that but  the command line works well
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: ok good
<MercedesBenz> I never ever tried any linux or linux derivatives or even see it on my eyes except server ftp stuff
<miked595> anyone having issues with ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and losing window borders? I have to run metacity --replace to get it back which is annoying
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: if you dont' have the graphical programs open such as synaptic
<MercedesBenz> And i like command line languages
<Guest21481> need help with ripping dvd
<perlmonkey2> coz_: yeah, I'll probably have to script it anyways.  I have a lot of m4a's to convert.
<sebsebseb> kwsnow: when you do apt-get command in terminal, it should work
<sebsebseb> !details | Guest21481
<ubottu> Guest21481: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<coz_> perlmonkey2,  oh! ok cool
<MercedesBenz> I want to learn some server security stuff and languages
<skruigner> how to use keyboard shortcuts inside application with ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> miked595: ask in #compiz  they may know a bit more
<sebsebseb> !ot | MercedesBenz
<ubottu> MercedesBenz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<icedwater> skruigner: Which keyboard shortcuts for what?
<craigbass1976> miked595, not yet that I can tell, but I've only been on ludic for a couple days.  I just figured out that desktop effects work now.
<gorgonzola> what is the standard method of sound recording in ubuntu? sound-recorder has no packages for anything since intrepid...
<casual> craigbass1976, I cant do that since I'm not connected on that machine. i did ifconfig -a and the only thing that is connected is eth0, though the wirless interface does show up. :)
<icedwater> Is there a channel for unetbootin? :P Didn't seem to be one :P
<coz_> skruigner,  well the menus in an application should point you to the shortcuts
<miked595> bastid_raZor: not running compiz.. effects is none in appearance
<Vadtec> damnit...
<Vadtec> ATI pisses me off
<coz_> icedwater,  you can check in ##linux  maybe they know ?
<Guest21481> i am using two differ programs dvd::rip and acidrip; I am getting no results on ripping
<MercedesBenz> Ok
<craigbass1976> casual, and what does the network manager say, or is it not even popping up?
<MercedesBenz> I better live without it
<MercedesBenz> I still have lots of space linux server host online;P
<casual> craigbass1976, it isn't even showing up
<sebsebseb> !server | MercedesBenz
<ubottu> MercedesBenz: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<MercedesBenz> And i can use it dor whatever i want
<Guest21481> can you rip a copy protect dvd?
<Vadtec> sebsebseb: mind a PM?
<skruigner> i have a game but when i play it, the function inside the game don't work with keyboard
<craigbass1976> How do I change the desktop effects?
<craigbass1976> casual, what happens when you click on it, nothing?
<sebsebseb> Vadtec: nope
<coz_> craigbass1976,   did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<hutch> ScanDisk Fuze Mp3 player stopped mounting in Lucid. Can I force mount + how?
<MercedesBenz> Yes this looks cool, no gui its sounds what i like
<roberto__> lol -- I read that as "MercedesBenz Ubuntu Edition"
<sebsebseb> Vadtec: well depends, but ok pm me
<xxploit> is it possible to remove icons from the applications menu anymore?
<casual> craigbass1976, I said its not there :)
<MercedesBenz> Roberto yes
<MercedesBenz> Exactly
<coz_> xxploit,  yes   system/preferences / main menu
<skruigner> i have a game but when i play it, the function inside the game don't work with keyboard
<roberto__> can anyone tell me about iBus?
<craigbass1976> coz_, can't find it.  A different repo?
<skruigner> i have a packard bell keyboard
<coz_> xxploit,  or rather   gconf perhaps
<MercedesBenz> Ok i will look for ubuntu server another time, now my girl wants i give her some love , beer is waiting , and i have to clean my ass bye
<coz_> craigbass1976,  no  it should be in the repositories
<MercedesBenz> Sorry for too much information again good night
<craigbass1976> casual, you mean it's not even in the menu?
<xOptikalx> Got a question about formatting a usb and partitioning it, wondering if anyone is available to help me out.
<cordell> icedwater: what is the filesystem of the usb
<ChromiumChris> How do I get flash to work in Chromium?
<Kine> I got Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, using Chromium and I can't get java working could any of you be so kind and help me? :)
<Hami> hey guys i just got through an update and since that my wlan doesnt work anymore. there is no network manager anymore
<xxploit> coz_, i mean remove icons, as in i want the menu to only show text
<coz_> craigbass1976,   under    compizconfig-settings-manager  or   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<kwsnow> i have to reboot for kubuntu to show right?
<coz_> xxploit,   mmm I believe there is  let me check hold on
<roberto__> xOptikalx: GO FOR IT
<roberto__> oop
<wildbat> robert__, it is a input method daemon
<LinuxPhreak> Anyone know where I can get the source for WUBI karmic
<casual> craigbass1976, its not in the notification area. i don't know what you mean when you ask "you mean it's not even in the menu"
<DIL> hey yall just killed and recovered grub2 after win7 install now i need assistance with modify grub to see windows to dual boot. need help before going inti the kudzu
<craigbass1976> coz_, ahh, conpizconfig....   that did it.
<skruigner> how to use keyboard shortcuts inside application with ubuntu?
<Guest21481> copy protect dvd, can it be ripped?
<roberto__> why would it have keyboards for french by not for spanish or portuguese?
<roberto__> *but
<k04> yes
<k04> lol sorry, skrugner: yes but its not legal
<xOptikalx> I've partitioned it with two partitions, one FAT32 and one Linux, when I go to write to disk I get this error "Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy." Anything to worry about?
<craigbass1976> casual, what version of ubuntu are you on?  In this stock lucid install, it's in System --> Preferences --> Network Connections
<wildbat> robert__, becuase you haven't install it ? click the ibus tray  and perf. and install it
<ChromiumChris> How do you install flash?
<xOptikalx> thing is, as far as I can tell, nothing is using the drive at all.
<jrib> !flash > ChromiumChris
<ubottu> ChromiumChris, please see my private message
<skruigner> how to use keyboard shortcuts inside application with ubuntu?
<wildbat> xOptikalx, goto system > Admin > Disk Util. and umount it
<LinuxPhreak> ChromiumChris: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<rstuart85> Hi everybody
<onetinsoldier> hello
<roberto__> wildbat: they aren't in the list of available input methods
<casual> craigbass1976, 10.04 and the network i want to connect to doesnt show up in network connections
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 install keeps disconnecting  / reconnecting wifi, just started now (today)  for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting.  Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<xOptikalx> roberto: ok, unmount it then partition it?
<coz_> xxploit,   I cant seem to find any setting for that sorry
<roberto__> xOptikalx: what?
<rstuart85> I have a problem after a fresh 10.04 install, I'm wondering if anyone has same sapre time to help me?
<xOptikalx> roberto: unmount the usb then write the partitions?
<onetinsoldier> rstuart85: just state the issue...
<Dodobird> rstuart85: State your problem and we'll help if we have an idea of what the solution might be.
<craigbass1976> casual, are you trying to connect to a wireless network?  brb, rebooting again
<xxploit> coz_, yeh u used to be able to disable them from the gconf-editor, but now the key only disables the menu icons for the system menu and nothing else
<hutch> Lucid can't see my mp3 drive. unable to mount. Was ok earlier
<Kevo469> I am trying to use all the buttons on my MX revolution Logitech mouse.  Someone suggested Easystroke to re-assign the buttons but im not sure how this program works.  I have been messing with it for a good half hour and getting nowhere.  Any help would be appreciated as I am new to the linux experience
<coz_> xxploit,  if you open gconf-editor... under schemas/apps./gnome/interface  or pehaps a different location... I have not tested that however
<LinuxPhreak> I'm looking to compile wubi for either Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04 and I can only seem to find Wubi source for hardy. Will the hardy work just as well?
<Guest21481> nevermind
<roberto__> xOptikalx: oo that's not me -- yea sounds good, about your question. if you know the device name you can do a "lsof /dev/name" to see who's accessing it ..
<ChromiumChris> It says flash is installed but I can't use flash apps in Chromium
<ChromiumChris> or firefox
<xOptikalx> roberto_: thank you
<CogitoErgoSam> ChromiumChris:  Which flash package are you using
<ChromiumChris> ummm
<Kine> I got Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, using Chromium and I can't get java working could any of you be so kind and help me? :)
<xOptikalx> wildbat: thank you as well.
<ChromiumChris> i dont know
<LinuxPhreak> ChromiumChris: I don't think the flash plugin from the repos will work on chrome. And about your FF. Did you try the basics like restarting your X session
<JoshDreamland> I upgraded Jaunty to Karmic via its builtin upgrader, now it fails to boot. I get (initramfs) prompt when I start up. How do I mount /dev/sdb1?
<Hami> how can i test if the network manager still working
<yvan300> anyone heard of the humble indie bundle game package?
<wildbat> roberto__, hmmm idk then may be not support or named under language idk , i use chinese and jap ime only ';p ?
<rstuart85> My wireless card requires the Broadcom STA driver. Unfortunately, the only network connection I have is wireless. Manually downlaoding the deb package in Windows and putting it on a flash drive so I can install it on Ubuntu doesn't look possible because of the number of dependencies. I have a huawei e5830 mobile broadband mifi dongle but I can't get ubuntu to recognise it using usb. Any ideas?
<ChromiumChris> @LinuxPhreak, It works in Firefox but I don't like it much, is there a way to enable it in chromium?
<LinuxPhreak> ChromiumChris: don't quote me on the chrome thing
<skruigner> how to use keyboard shortcuts inside application with ubuntu?
<LinuxPhreak> I'm not sure. You'll have to find a flash plugin from the web that is made for chrome
<ChromiumChris> MK
<ZykoticK9> Kine, I was able to get 64bit Java working with Chromium - see details at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<ChogyDan> LinuxPhreak: ChromiumChris: I've been using Flash+chrome for awhile now.  Just the regular defaults
<ChromiumChris> mk*
<ChromiumChris> ChogyDan: How?
<ChogyDan> but Im not 32bit
<icedwater> skruigner: Which keyboard shortcuts? You asked the question before, and if you answered me, I must have missed it.
<ChogyDan> *but im on 32bit
<cordell> skruigner: are you talking about Ctrl + s = save.  Stuff like that?
<icedwater> skruigner: I'm quite sure someone else answered your question, too.
<cordell> icedwater: what is the filesystem of the usb
<ChromiumChris> it just occured to me
<ChromiumChris> i might be on 64-bit....
<roberto__> wildbat: one other question - the other way to do this is to add a keyboard in preferences. but it feels like overkill. Do you know if the keyboards added that way are XKB keyboards? or how I can add 1 dead key to my current keyboard?
<perhamlinux> hi everyone
<skruigner> i have an applicathin (game) in with keyboard don't work
<LinuxPhreak> ChromiumChris: do uname -m I believe
<skruigner> keyboard don't work with playing application
<ChromiumChris> LinuxPhreak: I get X86_64.
<onetinsoldier> !hi | perhamlinux
<ubottu> perhamlinux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> skruigner,  you may have to check within the game options to be sure the keybaord shortcuts are active and the game is focused
<ifdef> skruigner: Which application? Is it only that one?
<acerimmer> pastebin
<LinuxPhreak> your running 64 bit then
<ChromiumChris> ohhh
<ChromiumChris> No wonder....
<wildbat> roberto__, not that i know of sorry ~ i ain't guru
<skruigner> nope can't map my shortcut , keyboarb is  compleatly disabled
<ChromiumChris> is there a flash file for x64?
<onetinsoldier> ChromiumChris: yes
<perhamlinux> where can I find a standalone version of  jaunty's grub legacy?  the grub legacy package included in lucid and karmic does not support the uuid command. jaunty's does. and uuid command was very helpful
<roberto__> yea there are no keyboard layout files in /etc/X11/xkb :S
<LinuxPhreak> I believe the way flash works with 64 bit on ff is it use xurunner
<onetinsoldier> ChromiumChris: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<LinuxPhreak> or something with name like that
<wildbat> robert__, try Spanish channel? they must know about it ^^b
<roberto__> supongo q sí :)
<LinuxPhreak> ChromiumChris: If I'm not mistaken it makes 32 bit plugins compatible with 64 bit
<wildbat> robert__, hehe what it means?
<DIL> help to modify grub to see win7 for dual booting  i know i have to make an entry here "/etc/grub.d/40_custom" but what?
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 install keeps disconnecting / reconnecting wifi, just started now (today) for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting. Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<rstuart85> Is no one able to help with my issue or did I miss a message?
<wildbat> DIL, you don't need to it is auto detected
<xangua> ChromiumChris: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash PPA for adobe flash 64 bits
<CogitoErgoSam> !ubottu grub | DIL
<CogitoErgoSam> ! grub | DIL
<ubottu> DIL: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<CogitoErgoSam> ! grub2 | DIL
<ubottu> DIL: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DIL> wildbat, long story - win 7 installed after ubuntu so it killed grub2 i reinstalled so now i need to edit grub to see win7
<shane2peru> ok, I spent many hours coming up with this line, and have used it since, intrepid, or was it jaunty, at any rate now it has buzz in the audio, any suggestions:  mencoder -tv norm=NTSC:driver=v4l2:width=720:height=480:input=$n:fps=30000/1001:alsa:adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000: -oac pcm tv:// -endpos $time -oac lavc -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd -vf pp=lb/ha/va/dr,hqdn3d -af lavcresample=48000 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=15
<shane2peru> 00:vrc_maxrate=8000:vbitrate=7000:keyint=15:acodec=mp2:abitrate=192:aspect=4/3 -o /home/$USER/Videos/$videoname.mpg
<DIL> CogitoErgoSam, ty
<CogitoErgoSam> np
<JoshDreamland> all right, being here hasn't helped me for the last three days
<onetinsoldier> rstuart85: if no one know, no one will answer. it's also quite possible that some people haven't seen you problem, such as those that have logged in since you last posted it. all you can do is repeat the problem every several minutes or so
<JoshDreamland> chances are it won't help me today
<onetinsoldier> if no one knows*
<shane2peru> JoshDreamland, have you checked the forums?  perhaps there is info there.
<wildbat> DIL, it is still auto detected~
<DIL> wildbat, that is i reinstalled grub2
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: whats the problem
<wildbat> !mbr  | DIL
<ubottu> DIL: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shane2peru> JoshDreamland, and in three days, you could get an answer. :)
<JoshDreamland> I upgraded Jaunty to Karmic via its builtin upgrader, now it fails to boot. I get (initramfs) prompt when I start up. How do I mount /dev/sdb1?
<perhamlinux> where can I find a standalone version of  jaunty's grub legacy?  the grub legacy package included in lucid and karmic does not support the uuid command. jaunty's does. and uuid command was very helpful
<JoshDreamland> It may also help me to know how to blacklist modules from the boot parameters of a liveCD, but I'm not sure
<shane2peru> JoshDreamland, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 folder/to/mount/at
<DIL> wildbat, thank you
<JoshDreamland> it errors invalid parameter
<LinuxPhreak> mount dev/sdb1 in the terminal
<fax> hi has anyone used ubuntu on a mac pro (the towers.. not the laptop not mac book)
<JoshDreamland> In fact, the first thing initramfs prints is "mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/sometrash on /root failed: Invalid argument"
<JoshDreamland> Someone fixed it by changing from SATA to raid... That's not my problem, though
<LinuxPhreak> Is sdb1 flash device?
<rstuart85> My wireless card requires the Broadcom STA driver. Unfortunately, the only network connection I have is wireless. Manually downlaoding the deb package in Windows and putting it on a flash drive so I can install it on Ubuntu doesn't look possible because of the number of dependencies. I have a huawei e5830 mobile broadband mifi dongle but I can't get ubuntu to recognise it using usb. Any ideas?
<LinuxPhreak> or sata hdd
<JoshDreamland> No, it's the OS's filesystem that should have been mounted
<JoshDreamland> It's an IDE
<ChogyDan> rstuart85: how many dependencies are there?
<skiwithpete> hi
<gzmask> hmm.... my 10.04 desktop wouldn't start software centre after I install ruby-gnome2 binding
<wildbat> rstuart85, can't you do it wired?
<rstuart85> only 4 or so, but the dependencies for those packages are the linux-headers, build-essentials etc
<Derek_Vinyard> Does anyone know what games are running on the page http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/1004features ?
<rstuart85> http://packages.ubuntu.com/da/karmic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<MrNibbles> hey guys, got a funny issue with my esata drive, it has been mounting fine for ages, even had the ability to unmount it, worked great!
<wildbat> JoshDreamland, try reinstall abd reconfig grub2
<skiwithpete> I'm running "update manager" in 10.04 and its updating grub - its asking what I want to do with the modified configuration -- do I do with "keep the local version" or "the package maintainers" or something else
<wildbat> !grub2 | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: Have you tried using LiveCD and booting in that way. You could triboot and it may fix the problem
<craigbass1976> casual left?
<Derek_Vinyard> is it possible to go back to grub if you have karmic?
<MrNibbles> suddely... Disk Utility is telling me that its already mounted
<MrNibbles> but i cannot see the partition
 * Derek_Vinyard hates grub2
<fax> help :(
<JoshDreamland> LinuxPhreak: LIveCD fails to load with a different error message
<ChogyDan> rstuart85: have you tried apt-get installing it to get a list of dependencies?
<MrNibbles> apparently /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /
<JoshDreamland> wildbat: Will that work from initramfs?
<red> How do I connect to a network drive in ubuntu terminal? :P
<MrNibbles> ive tried commening out the line in mtab
<rstuart85> I don't have an internet connection, so I can't do an apt-get
<MrNibbles> if anyone has any pearls of wisdom i would be hugely appreciative :)
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: that sounds like it is corrupted. Did you do an integrety check and check the md5
<JoshDreamland> LinuxPhreak: Integrity check skips itself when I request it
<onetinsoldier> skiwithpete: i'd do the following.... sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub.bak
<wildbat> JoshDreamland, you don't have access to the live cd? ~
<newbie_> Hello, my ubuntu 10.04 install keeps disconnecting / reconnecting wifi, just started now (today) for some reason. It does not behave this way in windows ( dual boot), ive tried rebooting. Here is the log: http://pastebin.com/n8fqicRH
<onetinsoldier> skiwithpete: then install the maintainers version
<JoshDreamland> wildbat: nope
<skiwithpete> cool, thanks onetinsoldier
<rstuart85> ChogyDan: I need that package installed to get internet connectivity...
<rstuart85> ChogyDan: Chicken and egg stuff....
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland:Try to download the ISO again. It really seems like you got a bad image to me.
<duffydack> I just noticed the "uncategorised" section in ccsm, with a decoration plugin enabled?  Thats new....
<skiwithpete> onetinsoldier, "cannot create regular file `/etc/default/grub.bak': Permission denied
<skiwithpete> "
<wildbat> JoshDreamland, oh do integrity check it check for a reason
<onetinsoldier> skiwithpete: you're welcome. that will get rid of any changes you made to the /etc/default/grub file, or it should anyway. but they'll be in the grub.bak file if you need to refer to them
<JoshDreamland> can I check the ISO from a working Karmic with a hash?
<onetinsoldier> skiwithpete: did you use 'sudo'?
<wildbat> JoshDreamland, yes
<onetinsoldier> skiwithpete: sudo -i .....if you have to
<JoshDreamland> Let me rephrase, where do I get the hash to check it, and then how do I check it?
<skiwithpete> :)
<CogitoErgoSam> !hash | JoshDreamland
<onetinsoldier> skiwithpete: sudo -i ...then, --> cd /etc/default && cp grub grub.bak
<CogitoErgoSam> !hashes | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: explain? But if I understand you correctly you will just need to do md5sum name-of-iso.iso
<skiwithpete> restart required, bbl
<wildbat> oh it is in the bot ~~
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: that will work with any ISO on most linux systems
<nph0rm> hi room
<nph0rm> i've just installed ubuntu server 10.4 on an old P" machine
<CogitoErgoSam> JoshDreamland:  The linked page has all the hashes and links to instructions on how to check them
<nph0rm> 2
<zer0rez> anyone use dropbox here?
<nph0rm> it's working fine, but i have no internet connection
<heroby> salut les gars
<LinuxPhreak> zer0rez: is that built off of fluxbox?
<fax> what's a good site I can ask people if they have tried ubuntu on that type of computer
<fax> ?
<JoshDreamland> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks.
<CogitoErgoSam> np
<zer0rez> LinuxPhreak, naw it's a web storage service
<zer0rez> like ubuntuone
<LinuxPhreak> fax: your in good room to ask question like that
<newbie_> fuck it! im gonna delet / reinstall entire ubuntu, fuckin shit wifi drivers
<jeandaniel> hello, my grub seems dead due to an incompatibility from grub with the apple gpt partitions and/or bootcamp. I guess I should boot from an alternative media and try to fix it, what are the tools available to diagnose and repair a grub2?
<wildbat> nph0rm, P2 @@! you stole that from museum? ~ does it even have a network card?
<JoshDreamland> The hash checks out. Perhaps it burnt wrong?
<ChogyDan> rstuart85: do you have the cd?
<acerimmer> LinuxPhreak: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<fax> this is my question then: hi has anyone used ubuntu on a mac pro (the towers.. not the laptop not mac book)
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: Always burn on cheap disk and at lowest write speeds
<jrib> fax: assume yes and ask your actual question
<rstuart85> ChogyDan: yes
<ChogyDan> rstuart85: it looks like you should be able to install from the cd
<rstuart85> ChogyDan: but he Broadcom STA driver is not free, so I doubt it is on the CD
<ChogyDan> rstuart85: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#No Internet Access
<fax> did you use a USB drive to boot it?
<LinuxPhreak> acerimmer: that link is actually what fax: is looking for
<jrib> fax: I've never done so.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro may be relevant to you.
<rstuart85> ChongyDan: looks like you are right. Thanky-you!
<LinuxPhreak> acerimmer: good find but never really care for that type of stuff. If hardware doesn't work I figure away to get it to work
<nph0rm> i need help from an expert plz!
<fax> jrib cool thank you!
<Luija1006> Kate doesnt wanna open .js files, but in kubuntu 9.10 it opened them perfectly. It now says it cannot interpret the file, can someone help me? (trying to edit a script installed with greasemonkey)
<nph0rm> wildbat, i have a USB WLAN Stick Netgear MA111
<JoshDreamland> can I check the disk against that hash as well?
<nph0rm> wildbat, it has prism chipset, and i have drivers on a usb flash drive, but i don
<nph0rm> t know how to access it
<onetinsoldier> Luija1006: have you tried asking in #kubuntu?
<Luija1006> onetinsoldier: yes
<markus_> hy everybody
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: not sure never tried. But I don't see why not. You could try download an integrity check tool that will check disk before booting it
<wildbat> nph0rm, just plug in it ~ a window should show
<onetinsoldier> Luija1006: roger.
 * UncleD- updated to lucid yesterday!
<nph0rm> wildbat i have installed server, no gui
<nph0rm> i want to host a server in my local lan
<wildbat> nph0rm, use mount then
<r00s> hi
<aetr> putos
<JoshDreamland> LinuxPhreak: Know of any I can apt-get?
<nph0rm> on? /dev/what?
<r00s> does anybody know where the scripts are that lucid runs on wakeup from suspend?
<DIL> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wildbat> nph0rm, sudo fdisk -l to found out
<LinuxPhreak> By the way if anyone running WinXP and want's to try an alternative to Wubi, you may want to try BEeN GRUBed. I'm currently working on it to work on Vista and 7
<zer0rez> i love lamp
<fax> "The normal installation has been working seemlessly for a MacPro3,1 with Hardy (8.04 LTS), Jaunty (9.04) and Karmic (9.10). "
<fax> so not 10?
<fax> only 8 and 9
<fax> should I even bother trying 10?
<nph0rm> wildbat thx!
<UncleD-> I've updated from Ubuntu 5.1----->Ubuntu 10.04
<UncleD-> All via the internet.
<wildbat> nperry, yw
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: not off my head. Open up synaptic and search for integrity check
<spikebike> anyone got a link for installing lucid from USB?
<jrib> !install > spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike, please see my private message
<spikebike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles no longer seems to apply
<felon> whats default ftp program
<nph0rm> wildbat, fdisk -l it doesn't show the usb device
<felon> if it has one
<Masahiro> hi :) tell me, how can i autostart an application on ubuntu server, like when the machine is turned on
<icedwater> felon: FTP.
<xangua> !usb > spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike, please see my private message
<wildbat> !usb | spikebike
<Madpilot> felon, for basic FTP, Nautilus works - the file manager
<ubottu> spikebike: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<icedwater> felon: I like installing FileZilla, though.
<spikebike> jrib: thanks, probably sould b ea link from the numberous installation pages
<Luija1006> Sup guys I have 3 questions about linux in Imac: 1) It is worth to install Linux into an imar or I should buy another computer in the market?, 2) Would you keep Mac Os or delete it?, 2) The is no hardware problems and its true the speed of linux in Imac pro is god? Thanks for your time :)
<jrib> spikebike: just use usb-creator or unetbootin basically
<felon> filezilla good for uploading website templetes and such
<felon> gui ? right ?
<nph0rm> i have tryied to install from usb too with usb creator, but you computer has to support booting from usb
<spikebike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ reference to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles is useless
<nph0rm> mine didn't
<wildbat> nph0rm, hmmm
<LinuxPhreak> Mashahiro: place application in /usr/share/autostart
<wildbat> nph0rm, d lspci see if you have usb driver loaded?
<newbie_> Luija1006:  ive reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 3 times the last week, because of random issues popping up, which  i havnt gotten any help with or found anything on the forums about. I would keep macosx as dualboot
<cr33p> hi, can somebody help me fix my speed problems under ubuntu 10.04?
<fax> it's too bad the site doesn't say anything about USB
<onetinsoldier> Luija1006: i'd buy a PC to install linux on. Linux, or at least Ubuntu, isn't supported on mac hardware anymore. it's an unofficial community port now
<felon> ima try filezilla, default ftp program seems like it isent gui.
<cordell> !ask | cr33p
<ubottu> cr33p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nph0rm> wildbat i have
<nph0rm> i try to mount /dev/sda1 to /mnt/usb
<LinuxPhreak> I have seen 9.10 on Intel Macs but never enjoyed mac stuff
<detrate-> when doing an upgrade to a major version, is it better to install the patches for your current release first?
<detrate-> better practice that is
<newbie_> detrate-:  yes.
<detrate-> okay, good :)
<cr33p> k, i dont get fullspeed under 10.04 with my netgear 2g111v3, but under windows7 i got fullspeed
<Lxndr> I just upgraded ubuntu, and my window-close-icons moved to the wrong side. How do I get them back?
<zer0rez> i wouldn't run linux natively on apple hardware personally
<CogitoErgoSam> !controls | Lxndr
<cr33p> i tried to install the windows driver with ndsiwrapper but that didnt help
<ubottu> Lxndr: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<wildbat> nph0rm, sda1 should be your HD? pastebin fdisk -l may be?
<Luija1006> Sup guys I have 3 questions about linux in Imac: 1) It is worth to install Linux into an imac or I should buy another computer in the market?, 2) Would you keep Mac Os or delete it?, 2) There is no hardware problems and its true the speed of linux in Imac pro is god? Thanks for your time :)
<jsec> Lxndr, most themes that you can get off of gnome-look still have the buttons on the right side as well
<zer0rez> Luija1006, what imac?
<Luija1006> zer0rez: pro
<zer0rez> um there is no such thing
<Mritouchpods-Ubu> hi People
<newbie_> imac pro?
<newbie_> rofl
<Luija1006> lol zer0rez I mean, mac book pro
<Mritouchpods-Ubu> i have a Problem
<zer0rez> ah
<marek_> hello
<zer0rez> no, i wouldn't
<onetinsoldier> jsec: there's themes you can apt-get that do that as well. shiki-brave for instance
<Lxndr> another statement: I upgraded ubuntu, and now mozilla thunderbird freezes within seconds of booting. Is this a known issue?
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! has anyone here tried [and succeeded, of course] in starting aMule automatically from the crontab file [in case of a crash, for instance]; if so, what command was used? I am having no joy with 'amule' nor with 'usr/bin/amule'; my aim is to have it restarted within minutes of a crash/stoppage; I even got a small script to check if aMule is running and to start it if it's not running yet, but I believe the error 
<Mritouchpods-Ubu> Can boot into my Windows partiton since i updated to 10.04
<zer0rez> Luija1006, i'd use mac os x on that machine
<zer0rez> but that's my opinion
<nph0rm> wildbat you are right, and i now mounted sda1 to usb, how can i unmount?
<dto> ok. i'm having a problem. when i use Compiz, i get only four virtual desktops and can't switch between them anyway (either with keyboard or panel workspace switcher)
<jsec> onetinsoldier: yeah... I've only got two or three themes that I actively use though, they're both on g-l
<dto> when i use Metacity, all 6 virtual desktops work fine.
<onetinsoldier> jsec: roger
<Luija1006> zer0rez: but then you have 2 laptops? its because I need the opinion of someone with ubuntu in Imac
<wildbat> nph0rm, umount /mnt/usb
<jsec> dto, where are you setting the desktop switching?
<zer0rez> Luija1006, i have 2 laptops and 2 desktops at home, and 2 desktops at work
<jrib> Cyclist2: erm, just do: while true; do COMMAND; done   if that's really what you want...
<dto> jsec: i don't know what you mean.
<icepeda> dto: in a terminal run metacity --replace
<onetinsoldier> jsec: i use Aurora Leopard BSM from www.gnome-look.org myself :D
<zer0rez> i also run linux in virtual machines on my macs
<nph0rm> ok thx
<dbum> Mritouchpods-Ubu: Have you tried sudo update-grub yet?
<dto> icepeda: 6 workspaces in the switcher, all work
<nph0rm> wildbat thx
<airtonix> dto, jsec means how are you configuring compiz ? through system > preferences > appearance or with compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<dto> airtonix: i don't think i configured compiz yet.
<airtonix> dto, or with system > preferences > keyboard
<jsec> dto, when compiz is running, you need to set up the switching in compizconfig
<dto> ok.
<XuMuK> hi there
<Lxndr> Mozilla Thunderbird goes dark within seconds of booting. Is this normal on the new version of ubuntu?
<airtonix> dto, if you dont have : system > preferences > compizconfig-settings-manager , then you need to install it
<jrib> Cyclist2: does that do what you want?
<icepeda> dto: ok, so know go to: System > Apparence > Visual Effects and chose None, know after boot it should work always with out run metacity
<dto> it's installed.
<jsec> onetinsoldier, that's a nice one, but I have ubuntu dual booted on a MacBook, and I'd rather the linux end didn't look anything at all like OS X :)
<icepeda> dto: then you can use compiz again
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have just fresh installed Ubuntu 10.4 and i tried to make my partition table ( /boot 512 MB, /home 109 GB, / 10 Gb and a swap) When i run fdisk i get this report with a problem on the first partition http://pastebin.com/0sGtKs6d How to fix this? I can still reinstall all, no problems.
<alirezafy> :-D
<Skaperen> I'm looking for some packages that I had in 9.10 ... but cannot find in 10.04 ... is there a web page that lists old packages and what now replaces them or their name change?
<dto> icepeda: ok brb
<LinuxPhreak> Lxndr: You may want to try Bennix. It ships with thunderbird by defualt. Bennix is built off of Ubuntu
<nph0rm>  here /dev/sda1 is / dev/sda2 is extended /dev/sda5 is swap
<onetinsoldier> jsec: ahh, i see! don't blame you there. i think it's cool as heck looking...  much due to the fact, i've never had a mac ;-)
<Skaperen> FYI, I'm doing a fresh install of 10.04, not an upgrade from 9.10, but trying to get all the same extra packages installed
<Cyclist2> jrib: sorry? do you mean, the script? no, it does not start aMule
<wildbat> Skaperen, repartition it with gparted
<thegreyspot> hi i installed wubi on to windows7 and tried to reboot but all i get is "grub rescue" error: unknown filesystem
<nph0rm> how can i find out where my usb drive is?
<jsec> onetinsoldier, and now that my warranty has expired, this will be my last :D
<onetinsoldier> jsec: oh, roger
<Skaperen> wildbat: I'm not the one with the partition issue
<Henryacores> I've lost grub after installing windows 7 on a partition. Then I reinstalled 9.10 on another partition to restore it. I have Grub, but it doesn't load Windows 7. Can I get grub to load it without having to reinstall 7?
<jrib> Cyclist2: I mean use a while loop like I said.  What did you try?
#ubuntu 2010-05-07
<Lxndr> LinuxPhreak: I can't seem to find Bennix.
<wildbat> sorry
<mokkan> hello, i'm using ubuntu netbook edition 10.04, and all of the options regarding desktop graphical effects are greyed out. this wasn't the case in 9.10. what might be the problem?
<thegreyspot> I cant boot in to windows or ubuntu
<LinuxPhreak> http://www.bennix.net
<XuMuK> I need to rename all files in some directory recursively (like  mv ~/www/pchat/!.class.php ~/www/pchat/!.class) What am I missing?
<wildbat> matteo1990,, repartition it with gparted
<matteo1990> wildbat, so i need to reinstall all?
<cfeazell_> Hi, I have a Toshiba Satellite L505D-GS6000 and just updated from 9.10 to 10.4. When I try to boot, I get ACPI errors. Any suggestions?
<eye-zak> Henryacores: did you try running update-grub ?
<Skaperen> wildbat: I'm looking for something that maps packages for 9.10 that have changed names for 10.04 (or repackaged under another name or whatever)
<icepeda> mokkan: run metacity --replace in a console, does it work now?
<wildbat> nph0rm, no sdb sdc, ?
<XuMuK> Hi folks!
<XuMuK> I need to rename all files in some directory recursively (like  mv ~/www/pchat/!.class.php ~/www/pchat/!.class) What am I missing?
<airtonix> nph0rm, if your usb drive is plugged in and mounted then the file /etc/mtab might help you
<jsec> !repeat | XuMuK
<ubottu> XuMuK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sandra_> hola
<Lxndr> LinuxPhreak: Okay, I'm downloading the iso. Hopefully their programming is better than their spelling!
<Henryacores> eye-zak, I've installed grub2 in hopes it would update
<eye-zak> XuMuk: you probably want to use find
<nph0rm> wildbat no, only sda ,sg0
<Skaperen> Lxndr: whose spelling?
<mamous> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/mamous/.ICEauthority
<xangua> sandra_: hi, looking for ubuntu help¿
<nph0rm> airtonix: it is not mounted
<Lxndr> Skaperen: The ones on www.bennix.net
<wildbat> matteo1990, no gparted can resize and move  partition ~ just i will take a while
<jsec> XuMuK: maybe replace ! with *
<Skaperen> Lxndr: oh
<LinuxPhreak> Lxndr: if you have any trouble I'm the head developer of it
<XuMuK> eye-zak, I didn't hear about find can rename files...
<eye-zak> Henryacores: the update-grub script attempts to detect all of the operating systems on your machine and add entries
<thegreyspot> hi i installed wubi on to windows7 and tried to reboot but all i get is "grub rescue" error: unknown filesystem
<matteo1990> wildbat, so what exactly i have to resize?
<XuMuK> jsec, it either works...
<nph0rm> wildbat and there is usbmon0 and usbmon1
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: common even
<DasEi2> //query ubottu
<DasEi2> //query ubottu
<thegreyspot> acerimmer come again?
<tnbrewer> hello all! Maybe someone can help me with a small VMWare player problem and the new upgrade?
<eye-zak> Henryacores: if you run it it will print what it detects, if it doesn't detect windows i'm not sure what to do
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: common event.  Here's teh fix  http://www.ohbuntu.blogspot.com/2009/11/repair-grub2-after-install-windows-7.html
<wildbat> matteo1990, gparted do that automatically ~ you will see in in gparted
<sandra_> spanish
<nph0rm> but they aren't block devices
<eye-zak> XuMuK: find can run an arbitrary command on all of the matches, use find '*' to find everything
<wildbat> nph0rm, hmmmm so you have 2 usb port
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: STOP.  Sorry  - that tutorial is for dual boot NOT wubi
<mokkan> icepeda, didn't work :\
<mamous> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/jake/.ICEauthority
<thegreyspot> acerimmer ;) oh not same thing?
<dto> ok, compiz works, and the workspace switcher widget still doesn.t
<amabo> hi - i'm getting an error when trying to update the mactel package. i know how to fix it, but i don't know how to download the package!
<garo> http://www.ubuntu.com/education/benefit contains a spellingerror: "Instituions" instead of "Institutions"
<jsec> XuMuK: have you tried the rename command?
<pARESit> did anyone know wye the gnome-comamnder didn't save my ftp settings
<manwith> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu server version that will work with i686 hardware?
<Henryacores> eye-zak, is it possible that grub has overlapped some Windows 7 boot file?
<amabo> the URL is  http://ppa.launchpad.net/matt/mactel-support/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz but should be launchpad.net/~mactel-support/ not ~/mactel-support
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: wubi is the unstable but "safer" alternative for those who wont/cant dual boot.
<amabo> can anyone help me out?
<icepeda> mokkan: go to: System > Apparence > Visual Effects and chose None
<wildbat> nph0rm, do a : sudo partprobe
<thegreyspot> acerimmer so im out of luck?
<mamous> any one
<eye-zak> Henryacores: grub installs itself to the MBR (master boot record) outside of any partition
<mokkan> icedwater, it's set to None, but all 3 options are completely greyed out (including none)
<jsec> amabo, what mactel package?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: wait 1
<mamous> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/mamous/.ICEauthority
<eye-zak> Henryacores: can you mount and view your windows files ?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer: take your time
<Henryacores> Yes
<tnbrewer> So I upgraded my Ubuntu to 10.04 in VMWare, and now it will not detect my wired internet connection
<icedwater> mokkan: Try talking to icepeda ;)
<Lxndr> Mozilla Thunderbird goes dark within seconds of booting. Is this normal on the new version of ubuntu? And if not, could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<cr33p> so, can anyone help to fix my wireless connection problem? im using a netgear wg111v3 as wifi adapter and thomson tg585v7 as wifi router. the problem is i get slow download speeds. i get only ~80kb/s when i should get 420 kb/s. under win7 it works perfectly
<tnbrewer> can anyone help?
<nph0rm> wildbat: device-mapper: deps ioctl failed: No such device or adress Segmentation fault
<mokkan> woops sorry icedwater, your names are just so similar... tab-completion :(
<icedwater> Heh, type a little more :P
<manwith> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu server version that will work with i686 hardware?
<amabo> jsec:  mactel for macbooks - do you need to know which one specifically? its at this URL http://j.mp/ak2nHw
<matteo1990> wildbat, I ahve just installed gparted and i am running it, what you suggest to do? What is the best size for /boot to avoid that error?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: so NOTHING boots?
<wildbat> nph0rm, you have a broken lib ~ you install from cd ?
<Henryacores> eye-zak, the system just doesn't seem to start at all
<hipitihop> does anyone know how to pair a microsoft entertainment keybaord 7000 ? I can pair the mouse, but for the keyobard it says to enter a pin
<thegreyspot> acerimmer: no no local os boots, perhaps a livec cd?
<nph0rm> tnbrewer you need to activate nat or brige your interface
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: no windows, no buntu??
<nph0rm> wildbat yes, from cd
<manwith> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu server version that will work with i686 hardware?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer no:(
<jsec> amabo, you have to add the ppa to your source list first
<tnbrewer> nph0rm: how do I do that?
<dennda> Hey, I'm on lucid and I just did a system update. One kernel package failed to update and is now messing with any software installation. Check http://paste.pocoo.org/show/MXup0y4h3LI6yulujEo4/ -- What can I do about it?
<amabo> jsec: i have it already, it's an update that's bugged
<nph0rm> tnbrewer: you can do so in vmware
<fax> Is there instructions for mac os how to put the iso onto a USB?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer unless there is some kind of commmand i dont know baout for grub that i can point at the drive
<onetinsoldier> matteo1990: don't know what error. but i'd say 300 mb's is big enough for a /boot partition. i have one kernel installed. my /boot has about 90 mb's used
<thegreyspot> acerimmer is there nothing like boot hd0,6
<fax> I'm just asking because I really awnt to do the right thing because I don't expect it to work..
<icepeda> mokkan: are you able to surf by desktops?, I mean, is your windows manager working?
<wildbat> matteo1990, when you resizing there is a option to check by default "rund to cyliners"
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: so MANUAL boot?  yes.
<eye-zak> Henryacores: can you boot a live environment and inspect it from there (desktop CD)
<Skaperen> anyone know what new package name is used for what was package "sunbird" under 9.10 ?
<jsec> amabo, ah. well then i've got nothing >_<
<cr33p> uhm, can anyone help to fix my wireless connection problem? im using a netgear wg111v3 as wifi adapter and thomson tg585v7 as wifi router. the problem is i get slow download speeds. i get only ~80kb/s when i should get 420 kb/s. under win7 it works perfectly
<Lxndr> Mozilla Thunderbird goes dark within seconds of booting. Is this normal on the new version of ubuntu? And if not, could anyone help me troubleshoot?
<mokkan> icepeda, yeah, everything works, just not visual effects :(
<thegreyspot> acerimmer is there nothing like boot hd0,6
<matteo1990> wildbat, I have to unmount it before, i can do that while the system is on?
<tnbrewer> nph0rm: Thanks... trying it now... and restarting
<Henryacores> eye-zak, I didn't catch what you mean. I am currently on the ubuntu partition of the computer
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<wildbat> nph0rm, check the cd integrity  you may have a faulty cd  > faulty installation
<icepeda> mokkan, do you have compiz installed?
<amabo> jsec: bummer. but i have a URL for the package! i just don't know where to put it
<matteo1990> wildbat, k doing it
<icepeda> mokkan, try: compiz --replace
<wildbat> matteo1990, nope ~ but what live CD for ^^
<mokkan> icepeda, comiz doesn't seem to be installed, i'm guessing i need that?
<cr33p> can noone help with my connection problem?
<mokkan> compiz *
<icepeda> mokkan, yes, you need it
<Ragnar> hey, after installing ubuntu 10.04, and the computer is rebooting, I get this error: error: out of disk. | grub rescue>
<Ragnar> is there a reason for that?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: do you get error msg??
<cfeazell_> Can anyone help with Ubuntu 10.4 ACPI  on a Toshiba Satellite L505D-GS6000?
<Cyclist2> jrib: I am sorry for the delay in answering you, but I decided to 'stretch' the script to fit in one line only: #!/bin/bash; while true; do COUNT=`ps -ef | grep -v grep | grep -c amule`; if test $COUNT = 0; then `/usr/bin/amule`; fi; done
<thegreyspot> acerimmer well i get error: unknown filesystem
<nph0rm> wwildbat thx a lot!
<nph0rm> wildbat thx a lot!
<eye-zak> Henryacres: sorry was confused, you are in ubuntu and there is windows on another partition ?
<jsec> amabo, what's the package?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: what windows?
<Skaperen> cr33p: I wish I could, but for issues that involve networks and hardware I generally need to be "right there"
<jrib> Cyclist2: no, you are making it too complicated.  Just: while true; do amule; done
<Zelozelos> oin #blender
<thegreyspot> acerimmer can i use Auto Super Grub Disk?
<jsec> amabo, i mean more precise than just mactel support. what's the exact package?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer win7 32bit
<amabo> jsec:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/matt/mactel-support/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz but instead of "/matt/mactel-support/" it should be "/~mactel-support"
<icepeda> mokkan, sorry, it is compiz
<cr33p> Skaperen: could you use some kind of teamviewer?
<amabo> jsec: it just got overwritten with "/~/mactel-support"
<manwith> does anyone know if there is an ubuntu server version that will work with i686 hardware?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: yeah supergrub should fix it.
<DasEi2> manwith: sure it does
<Skaperen> cr33p: not at the moment ... still trying to re-install
<thegreyspot> acerimmer its ok to use with wubi?
<DasEi2> manwith: more details ?
<LinuxPhreak> Last time I checked ubuntu server worked on me P3
<mokkan> icepeda, did they remove compiz from the default install? because i definitely remember having this stuff in 9.10
<matteo1990> wildbat, I did all while the system on an the error is gone :D Thx alot,
<cr33p> Skaperen: ok
<tnbrewer> nph0rm: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!
<LinuxPhreak> I used 32bit version
<shaullx> when i copy let's say from the browser some text, close the browser and then try to past it somewhere it's gone why?
<dennda> Can I change my global copy/paste shortcuts?
<jsec> amabo, i mean what package are you trying to download? that link doesn't seem to download anything useful.
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: actally, I'm not sure.  Understand, WUBI is not the optimal situation.  Strongly urge you to either live CD or bite the bullet and dual-boot.
<Skaperen> cr33p: is it a TCP level connection, or a wireless connection, or an "ethernet need to get working" issue?
<Wavesonics> i just upgraded to 10.04 but dont have the new ambiance or radiance themes, how can i get them?
<onetinsoldier> what app do most folks in here use to control your cpu frequency/speedstepping?
<cr33p> Skaperen: wireless connection
<Cyclist2> jrib: ok; I will try that now and return in a while
<amabo> jsec: sorry, it should be /mactel-support/ with no ~
<FoxWolf> Hi all, I want a program to be able to record my desktop + the sounds that come out of my 'speakers' (record what I hear), any suggestions.... i have recordMyDesktop but it records from my mic, Thanks
<thegreyspot> acerimmer i understand, so can i just get into windows and remove wubi? i have no problems installing it by partition i was just feelling lazy
<wildbat> matteo1990, lol it isn't system drive then ;p
<Ben_G_9C9> Brian BrushWood is live on some AM station in Iowa right now! http://tinyurl.com/a6s8cx
<icepeda> mokkan, I am not sure if it is still supported
<DasEi2> FoxWolf: have a look at audacious
<jsec> amabo, yes. i downloaded the Packages.gz file, but there was nothing in there.
<Skaperen> cr33p: same old password and/or key as worked in previous version (what version?) and does not work now in 10.04 ?
<wildbat> matteo1990, grats~ thpu ^^
<_blackwater_> hey - which dev package provides GLIB, explicitly glib-config
<FoxWolf> DasEi2, thanks i will do
<amabo> jsec: and it downloads a <fdopen> file that I'm guessing downloads other updates
<shaullx> when i copy let's say from the browser some text, close the browser and then try to past it somewhere it's gone why?
<nph0rm> tnbrewer thank wildbat
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: yeah, just go into windows and delete wubi.
<amabo> jsec: if you open the <fdopen> file it has addresses for other updates
<Ragnar> hey, after installing ubuntu 10.04, and the computer is rebooting, I get this error: error: out of disk. | grub rescue>
<matteo1990> wildbat, yes, it is but i suppose that all the /boot content is copied in Ram
<Ragnar> can anyone tell me whats up with that?
<Skaperen> Ragnar: some partition is too small or too many packages added
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: it might not b ecalled wubi.  Check your Windows Add/Delete programs for buntu.
<jsec> amabo, ok so what are you trying to do exactly?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer yes i know but i cant boot in to windows
<DasEi2> Ragnar: sth went wrong with your grub install, you upgraded from karmic ?
<amabo> jsec: either get the update itself or fix update manager
<cr33p> Skaperen: well, i didn't use any ubuntu version before, but the wpa2 key (if you mean that) is correct and works
<Ben_G_9C9> Ragnar: What version of U 10.04?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: OK, different issue.  wait 1
<Ragnar> Skaperen: its a 300gigabyte disk, and I said "Use entire disk", also, I've tried reinstalling four-five times.
<jsec> after you add the ppa and run an apt-update, then those packages listed in the fdopen will be available to apt/synaptic
<Ragnar> DasEi2: No, new installation
<Skaperen> cr33p: works where or in what?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer: hokay!
<Ragnar> Ben_G_9C9: the one that got released on the 28. april
<Skaperen> Ragnar: did you check the option to reformat?
<cr33p> Skaperen: works on windows and ubuntu
<thegreyspot> acerimmer: i just did super grub, so if you give me the ok i will try it
<Skaperen> cr33p: but now does not work where?
<FoxWolf> DasEi2, i want to record the video (desktop) too
<onetinsoldier> what app do most folks in here use to control your cpu frequency/speedstepping?
<wildbat> matteo1990, only / you can't unmount ^^ ~ that's system ^^
<DasEi2> Ragnar: so no space issue then, repair grub , either with super grub disk (version greater 1) or from a live cd
<matteo1990> wildbat, :)
<DasEi2> FoxWolf: ic, audac.. is audio, just
<Kokito> hello
<cr33p> Skaperen: im not sure if i got what you mean. you still mean the wpa2 key?
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: unsure about supergrub/wubi configuration.  Nothing you do should effect win7 but don't know how stable the fix could be.
<virtuald> anyone know of a program where i can make todo lists and set priorities?
<shaullx> when i copy text from somewhere and close it, its gone, why, how can i change it
<shaullx> ?
<FoxWolf> DasEi2, does it record the desktop sounds? maybe I could run them at the same time i dunno
<DasEi2> Ragnar: you know super grub disk ?
<Ragnar> DasEi2: Im on the live cd now, any recommendations
<FoxWolf> so audacious for sound
<_dreamy> how can i make grub Boot the OS .. from the current partition i am in ? because i want to install another Linux or the other partittion , but grup is bootin from there :S
<Ragnar> and no, I dont know supergrub, DasEi2
<FoxWolf> and recordmydesktop for video
<Skaperen> cr33p: was the issue you cannot get connected?  so in some system something on wireless does not work (key is normally suspect) but on another system it works OK
<thegreyspot> acerimmer i think i will try it, once i get into windows then remove wubi it should put mbr back into action
<Kokito> ubuntu failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager
<DasEi2> FoxWolf: yes, it will work in parallel
<Ben_G_9C9> Ragnar: I had several problems upgrading to U 10.04 (Desktop 32Bit). The first install that I downloaded (from the Canada server) was bad. Try Obtaining an ISO from a different region. I ended up going with Great Britan.
<FoxWolf> ok thanks
<_dreamy> grub is booting from the partitii0on where i want to install linux to
<Ragnar> Ben_G_9C9: I downloaded this from Great Britan
<Ragnar> ;)
<cr33p> Skaperen: no, the issue is that i get very low speeds under 10.04
<acerimmer> thegreyspot: yeah your mbr is trshd and must be fixed.  Don't forget win7 repair if needed.
<DasEi2> Ragnar: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Skaperen> cr33p: OK, so it does connect ... but something is bad about it ... what level does the wireless level indicator show?
<Ragnar> DasEi2: thanks, I'll look into it
<cr33p> 2/3 - 80%
<Skaperen> cr33p: and what speeds are you getting as a percentage of what you used to get?
<DasEi2> Ragnar: also check by sudo fdisk -l if all your partitons are there, in the later mount the fs an verify /boot and it's contents are there;; errm I assume you checked the installer before ??
<wildbat> _dreamy, that what grub menu are for ~
<fax> where are the instructions for mac on how to burn a boot CD? (I give up on USB)
<fax> i searched on the help.ubuntu page but ther is 0 results..
<fax> oh it is loaded now
<cr33p> Skaperen: ~20%
<Skaperen> cr33p: or is it an issue of slow make TCP connections (like web site visits) but bandwidth is good once connected ?
<wildbat> _dreamy, you can only have one BIOS one MBR ~ but bootloader can call on whcih parition to boot
<_dreamy> wildbat: the commnd line at the start up?
<_blackwater_> `]\
<LinuxPhreak> Note to people in channel. try to keep discussion in the channel and try not to pm people
<cr33p> Skaperen: no, the overall speed is bad. when i want to download something through synaptic its as bad as when i want to download something through firefox or wget
<Swian> my video driver went wild, removed nvidia driver and now background is 3/4 size and all windows get cut off, any ideas?
<irv_> how do i change the primary monitor?
<Skaperen> cr33p: so like downloading a big ISO ... it connects reasonably quickly, but just takes FOREVER to d/l it
<_dreamy> wildbat:  well.. actualy id like to have Grub installed on sda7, its currently on sda1 .. so , i want to install the OS on sda1..thats why id like grub to work on sda7
<wildbat> _dreamy, idk what commandline you got but if you got "grub >" ~ you don't have grub.cfg file ~ so you can't boot ~ w/o manually typing the commands to boot
<cr33p> Skaperen: correct
<flashbck_> is there a theme function for taxonomy terms? I've looked all over and can't find anything
<histo> ;lkj
<Ragnar> DasEi2: yeah, it didnt fix anything though
<Swian> my video driver went wild, removed nvidia driver and now background is 3/4 size and all windows get cut off, any ideas?
<Wavesonics> what is the package name for the new 10.04 ubuntu themes?
<cr33p> Skaperen: i had my wifi encryption first set on wep, then changed it to wpa2 and then i had for about 10 minutes download speeds of 420kb/s, but then it slowed down again
<Skaperen> cr33p: 1: are you the admin of your wireless access point? ... 2: are there other users of the same A/P? ... 3: are there nearby wireless users with their own A/P (like other apartments in an apartment building)?
<loopidity> anyone been using Western Digital Passport under ubuntu? it does not work for me
<_dreamy> wildbat: unless its in a bios.. or something
<Ragnar> but
<Ragnar> when I type ls
<cr33p> Skaperen: nope. only me and my router
<nudist34> 34
<Ragnar> in the grub rescue> command prompt
<loopidity> it just opens up as if it were a cd and has abunch of exe in it
<Ragnar> I get two hds
<DasEi2> Ragnar: you will have to follow the tut given in above link and re-install grub2
<graft> so i'm on lucid now, right, and i've been noticing when i alt-tab to a new window, the focus often stays in the window the mouse is over anyway... how do i avoid this?
<Ragnar> hd0 and hd0,1
<cr33p> Skaperen: so im the only one
<Ragnar> DasEi2: I just did.
<Skaperen> cr33p: so the nearest other person with his own wireless and his own A/P is a kilometer away?
<JoshDreamland> LinuxPhreak: The disk has the correct hash as well. I'm not sure why the integrity check causes the OS to try to boot, nor why the OS fails to boot.
<wildbat> _dreamy, for a partition too boot ~ it have to be marked as "boot" ~ in the MBR or partition table , you can do that in gparted with flag on right click.
<onetinsoldier> Swian: do you currently have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? if so, try starting up X without it and see what happens. only move/rename it. i recommend you don't permanently delete it.
<cr33p> Skaperen: i would say more than a kilometer^^
<DasEi2> Ragnar: in that short time ?? was the partiton found correcly ?
<_dreamy> wildbat: ok
<Ragnar> DasEi2: yes
<MrNibbles> hey guys
<Skaperen> cr33p: any other electronics that might interfere?  did you try change back to wep to compare?
<mokkan> icepeda, thank you for your help, all is well again
<MrNibbles> whats the best bittorrent client around, i need a webUi, Categories with folders, RSS downloading
<MrNibbles> im just about to get qBitTorrent
<onetinsoldier> Wavesonics: not sure. do you know a filename for one of the theme files?
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: just a wild idea you may want to try sbm
<thegreyspot> acerimmer: wasnt able to boot from super grub disk so i will try fixmbr
<poutine> bittorrent is a horrible protocol
<Skaperen> cr33p: quite often the choice of channel makes big differences in speed
<poutine> use usenet
<Swian> ok onetinsoldier I'll try that
<EntityReborn> Hey
<icepeda> graft: go to System > preferences > windows and uncheck the  Select windows  when the mouse  moves over
<wildbat> _dreamy, bios chooses the disk > disk's MBR chooses the partition to boot ~
<JoshDreamland> !sbm
<blurry-lynx> hello folks
<icepeda> mokkan: you are welcome :)
<blurry-lynx> having a little problem after updating my ubuntu 10.4 installation
<cr33p> Skaperen: hm, i dont think that the electronic here could affect the speeds as in windows 7 i got fullspeed
<onetinsoldier> Swian: roger. don't know if that'll help, but you're welcome to try it. good luck
<EntityReborn> One of my cpus on my dual core amd laptop is pegged at 100%, any idea?
<EntityReborn> Actually, wait
<JoshDreamland> LinuxPhreak: What is that?
<graft> icepeda: i want focus-follows-mouse, but not focus-strictly-under-mouse, but that policy seems to have become scattered over a bunch of different options now, and i don't know how to create it
<amabo> anyone here on a macbook pro on lucid? how do i go about right clicking with the trackpad?
<Skaperen> cr33p: OK ... and did you switch back to wep to verify
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: Smart Boot Manager
<Swian> onetinesoldier no xorg.conf
<DasEi2> EntityReborn: check in top / htop what causes it
<_dreamy> wildbat: ok.. grub is on a MBR ?
<Swian> but xorg.conf-backup
<Wavesonics> onetinsoldier, Ambiance and something else
<cr33p> Skaperen: nope. i could do it right now
<blurry-lynx> when trying to login, I can only ghet a terminal with this error message: "ubuntu failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager"
<EntityReborn> Weird....
<Swian> and xorg.conf-failsage
<LinuxPhreak> JoshDreamland: are you using ubuntu-desktop or alternative
<acer-d250> how can is see grub 2 when the system booots
<erkan^> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<EntityReborn> "backend" was using it
<Wavesonics> onetinsoldier, i did a upgrade and didnt get the new themes :/
<_dreamy> wildbat: so its not on sda7 ?
<EntityReborn> whatever "backend" is
<blurry-lynx> anyone has any clue what I can do to fix this?
<Skaperen> cr33p: it would be a good baseline test to see ... otherwise some ping runs to look for lag patterns
<onetinsoldier> Wavesonics: there are quite a few theme packages in Ubuntu... but it might be --> gnome-themes
<wildbat> _dreamy, if you install grub on MBR ~ it will find the /boot in 1234567.... order ~
<cr33p> Skaperen: ok, im changing back to wep
<PC__> wllo
<icepeda> MrNibbles:  I recommend transmission ;)
<Skaperen> cr33p: I will be AFK for about 5min
<_dreamy> wildbat: ok.. i dunno whats mbr , i wonder if i installed it there
<onetinsoldier> Wavesonics: i did an apt-cache search ambiance.. it came back with 'light-themes'
<siya> Any idea why starting an app via icon yields Details: "Failed to change to directory '$HOME' (No such file or directory)" starting the app from terminal works fine. "java -jar /home/djerk/SIPVIEWER/sipviewer.jar"
<jrib> siya: where are you getting the error?  What command are you using for the icon?
<wildbat> _dreamy, you don't have to~ you can always choose to boot different OS in grub menu right?~ is that what you want?
<DasEi2> ragnar: so you chrooted in and reinstalled grub, still throwing erros, what the exact message ?
<siya> same command
<JoshDreamland> LinuxPhreak: Ubuntu-desktop-10-4-i386, or something
<JoshDreamland> is that what you mean?
<Swian> anyone else have any idea? My bottom panel is still in the correct place and my dock is, but desktop is cutoff 3/4 and all windows get cut there
<siya> jrib, exact same command as from terminal
<LinuxPhreak> I don't know what type of hardware you have but I always prefer the alternate installer I have more flexibilty with it
<jrib> siya: which is?
<onetinsoldier> siya: not sure. what do you get back from the following command? echo $HOME
<siya> "java -jar /home/djerk/SIPVIEWER/sipviewer.jar"
<siya> onetinsoldier, in terminal?
<onetinsoldier> yes
<jrib> siya: and my first question?
 * Skaperen is back
<_dreamy> wildbat: yes, right now i can boot 2 OS's .. but the PArtiion manager Of the OS i intend to Install .. erases the sda7 partition.. im afraid i wont be able to boot none, it the instalation goes wrong ..  ... hard to explain :)
<onetinsoldier> siya: yes, in term
<siya> onetinsoldier, my home folder
<onetinsoldier> siya: roger
<DasEi2> ragnar:  what is the exact grub-error message ?
<siya> jrib it was created by the installer for the app
<Skaperen> LinuxPhreak: the alternate installer does not use casper?
<edbian> _dreamy, Don't be too afraid.  You can always use a live CD
<jrib> siya: where are you getting the error?
<siya> in gnome
<siya> popup
<_dreamy> the dvd is not so good edbian :S
<jrib> siya: what's the title of the window?
<_dreamy> the drive
<UbuntuJeff> does anyone know how to get adobe air to work in openbox?
<siya> jrib, "there was an error launching the application"
<LinuxPhreak> Skaperen: why is that important? It still installs Ubuntu? does he need casper for some reason?
<jrib> siya: try creating a short script with the command in it and then call the script instead
<JoshDreamland> ubuntu: Why do you refuse to work for me?
<siya> jrib, I imaging that will work fine. Just baffled why this icon doesn't work
<siya> bbiab, wife's calling
<LinuxPhreak> Skaperen: I didn't mean to sound rude if it cae off that way I'm sorry
<JoshDreamland> ubuntu: have I not offered you enough?
<jrib> siya: can you verify?
<siya> jrib, will do in a min
<Skaperen> LinuxPhreak: no ... the question was for my own curiosity ... you see I make use of casper's ability to start up on a flash drive w/o using a FAT filesystem ... to make my own flash drive images of Ubuntu
<Skaperen> LinuxPhreak: n/p ... I understand I interjected a strange off the wall question :)
<cr33p> Skaperen: so i changed back to wep - same slow speeds, then changed back to wpa2 - same slow speeds
<LinuxPhreak> I'm not sure if it uses casper I'll check right now if you don't know
<wildbat> _dreamy,hmmm kinda confusing, but if you intend to keep current boot grub, on your up coming installation ~ dn't have its grub write in MBR , ie /dev/sda, have it write on its' own partition
<Swian> anyone else have any idea? My bottom panel is still in the correct place and my dock is, but desktop is cutoff 3/4 and all windows get cut there
<amabo> anyone here on a macbook pro on lucid? how do i go about right clicking with the trackpad?
<LinuxPhreak> It doesn't appear to
<jrib> amabo: use two fingers
<Swian> amabo option click
<Skaperen> cr33p: and boot windows and it's fast? ... something odd is set in your wireless or the newer driver is goofy ... more tests are needed (like boot an older live CD)
<Theravadan> Skaperen, i need to make a usb disk for support people to use on machines in the field, do you know of a decent distro that is customizable and can do this? figurd you might have ideas on that.
<JoshDreamland> hi, is there a way to blacklist a driver from the menu screen of a liveCD?
<Vigo> Skaperen: Maybe this:> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<_dreamy> wildbat: ok
<Swian> amobo or control click, I forget
<Theravadan> Vigo, oooh neat
<newmansan> hey guys, my aspire 5315 isn't able to see the DVD rom. It's running 10.04. Can anyone assit me?
<newmansan> *assist
<cr33p> Skaperen: as i said before, under windows 7 i got normal speeds (420 kb/s)
<_dreamy> wildbat: ty for your time :)
<amabo> jrib Swian neither of those work with tapping turned off
<amabo> jrib Swian are either of you guys on macbooks
<Theravadan> Vigo, hmm commercial darn
<Swian> amabo, sorry, I have macs, not macbooks
<jrib> amabo: I have a macbook, not pro
<Henryacores> eye-zak, no luck
<wildbat> _dreamy, yw
<Skaperen> Theravadan: use any distro you like AFAIC ... I just have a tool that morphs an Ubuntu ISO (that has casper) into an Ubuntu IMG that can be directly dd'd to a hard drive or flash drive ... and it boots the same live or installer system (even the memtest)
<Vigo> Theravadan: It is linked from Ubuntu Official
<jrib> amabo: try all the modifier keys and click already? (fn, alt, apple, shift)
<Skaperen> Theravadan: and that IMG can still be used as an ISO on a DVD burner
<t1000_> how can I see if my lucid is installed with dm-crypt?
<histo> Theravadan: what are you looking for?
<Wavesonics> i dont see the option to to change my login screen in 10.04
<Ragnar> Can someone point me give me a mirror that has ubuntu 10.04 and that actually works after installation?
<amabo> jrib: none of them work
<histo> Theravadan: you can install ubuntu on to a usb disk
<Ragnar> Im thinking the installation might me corrupt or something
<thegreyspot> acerimmer: Great success, did fixboot, i will uninstall wubi and install to partition
<jrib> amabo: give me a sec, I'll boot mine up
<wildbat> _dreamy, or even don't have your new coming os install grub ^^ ~
<amabo> jrib: only for tapping
<icepeda> somebody remember hot to make transparent a console for see all windows and not only the desktop wallpaper?
<amabo> jrib: but not for actual clicking
<icepeda> somebody remember how to make transparent a console for see all windows and not only the desktop wallpaper?
<thegreyspot> acerimmer thanks for your help
<cr33p> Skaperen: and i also tried that under ubuntu 9.10, same issue - slow speed
<histo> Theravadan: run it live off usb boot. Or if you are looking to install an image of a hard drive or ghost type tools then you want clonezilla
<Theravadan> histo, we have like 200 keyboardless machines and i'd like a light weight <2gb distro, and i'll customize it to have a 'ssh tunnel' icon  then can press via the touchscreen.
<Vigo> Ragnar: Try the LiveCD
<wildbat> _dreamy, just come back to your current OS and d update-grub~
<histo> Theravadan: yeah you can do that with ubuntu.
<wildbat> _dreamy, i think that will  be safer `
<histo> Theravadan: what do you mean by ssh tunnel though? what do you want them to use the tunnel for?
<_dreamy> wildbat: i whoudnt mind if it did.. at that time the installtion whould be finished.. and id know i whoudnt loose system.. (kinda confusing)
<Theravadan> histo, well i want them to click on something that will create an ssh tunnel so i can get access to their system
<epg> any netbook users here ?
<newmansan> i was googling around for hte problem, and I think it has something to do with the DVD drive being some sort of non standard SATA interface or something. Does anyone have any idea?
<histo> Theravadan: there are tons of distros that would fill your needs though.
<Ragnar> Vigo: mhm, yeah, it works, but the installing part fails.
<Theravadan> histo, true
<histo> Theravadan: ahh what about reverse connecting with vnc
<Skaperen> Vigo: does that pendrivelinux change the image from ISO format to FAT format?
<icepeda> done, I remembered it :)
<histo> Theravadan: they wouldn't have to forward any ports just you would on your end. then you can support the machine like you were sitting at the desktop
<Theravadan> histo, it does that too, sets up an ssh tunnel for ssh (port 22) and vnc(5900)
<histo> Theravadan: well you normally would just forward vnc over ssh
<nph0rm> how can i check cd/dvd integrity? where is the checksum?
<Luija1006> Are Mac Book Pro intel?
<wildbat> _dreamy, hehe ~ anyway should you have any problem n booting back yu have livecd and can come back for help ^^
<nph0rm> for the ubuntu server
<JoshDreamland> hi, is there a way to blacklist a driver from the menu screen of a liveCD?
<Theravadan> histo, that is what i mean
<DasEi2> t1000_: aptitude   search '?installed!?automatic' | grep dm-crypt
<Luija1006> Are Mac Book Pros intel?
<wildbat> _dreamy, i gtg ^^
<_dreamy> wildbat:  k ty
<Vigo> Ragnar: I would have to look up a lot more data to help, if LiveCD runs, kinda means the hardware is okee dokee, is it a Dual Boot install?
<histo> Theravadan: yeah can be done with ubuntu but I wouldn't really consider ubuntu light weight although lucid is really fast off usb
<Theravadan> histo, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ looks good
<Vigo> Skaperen: It can, that depends on the setup of the USB/Pendrive dongle.
<t1000_> DasEi2: nothing
<Bigbucks> where can I get "Powered By: Ubuntu" stickers, like the windows ones?
<DasEi2> t1000_: so not installed
<t1000_> weird....
<Skaperen> Vigo: what my script does is takes an ISO image and makes an IMG/ISO hybrid image ... the end result is still an image file that can be downloaded or torrented ... but it works as either an ISO or a hard drive image, whichever way you try to use it (so you only need one image file to do things either way)
<Vigo> Bigbucks: Ubuntu Store, is a link from Ubuntu.com
<DasEi2> t1000_: why weird ?
<jrib> amabo: apparently pommed allows you to use f12
<Luija1006> Hello people I am just going to Install Ubuntu in a HP dv4 1528 laptop. This is the first time I install ubuntu in hp (I always used acer linux without problems). Should I keep windows OS or format completely?
<newmansan> Does anyone have any experience with getting Ubuntu to see a DVD drive that works in windows?
<t1000_> Because I specifically set up drive encryption, then lvm inside encrypted units, and finally logical volumes inside that again
<histo> Theravadan: now thats lightweight
<epg> any acer aspire one users here ?  please pvt-me
<DasEi2> newmansan: dvd/cd medium in ?
<histo> Theravadan: I would still check otu lucid though and see how fast it is for you. It may boot faster than dsl with all the new improvements
<Agrajag-> i have a 2nd monitor (dvi) that since updating to 10.04, seems to change brightness depending on what's displayed on the screen. even when scrolling through a webpage in google chrome the brightness changes. if i use "display" to display a large image, it also goes very bright. how do i stop this?
<newmansan> pvt apg
<Skaperen> Vigo: the catch is to make a flash drive image from it on windows, you have do install a raw write program (same as the earlier netbook remix images used)
<obiwan_> hey guys
<t1000_> so I got confused when I never got a passphrase setup prompt
<t1000_> hey obiwan
<obiwan_> what do you need to change the file manager?
<DasEi2> !pm | newmansan
<ubottu> newmansan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Theravadan> histo true.. but with the lucid live cd, is it really just an install cd+live cd and when you boot up you choose either install mode or live cd mode?
<red2kic> !grub
<DasEi2> newmansan: sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<obiwan_> i want to run an application in thunar, so i need to switch to it. i'm currently using the default nautilus. what should i do? install thunar and then what?
<Skaperen> newmansan: is it a normal IDE, USB, or Sata DVD drive?
<DasEi2> !pm | newmansan
<ubottu> newmansan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DasEi2> newmansan: sudo fdisk -l   << sth. like /dev/sr0 ?
<Vigo> Skaperen: That is about it, yes, Xubuntu or Kubuntu is the way to go with a Pendrive Persistent :> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<newmansan> !pm DasEi2
<Bigbucks> I was talking about the ones here
<Bigbucks> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<senjin> is there a way to use ssh to tunnel into a SOCKS proxy and forward traffic through the ssh connection to the proxy?
<Skaperen> Vigo: for a persistent Linux ... I just installed to that device ... though actually I did it on an SDHC card
<DasEi2> newmansan: just ask here.. does sudo fdiskk -l find it ?
<newmansan> nope
<DasEi2> newmansan:  sudo fdisk -l find it ? *
<newmansan> it doesn't show up when i do that
<Cyclist2> jrib: you were right! simply by running that short script ensures that aMule is restarted almost immediately; I would like to learn some day why it will NOT work from inside a cron job. though...; anyway: it works now [by running that script and NOT from the crontab file] and that was all I wanted; thank you, very much!
<Theravadan> senjin, underage porn?
<Vigo> Skaperen: That is the keyword, I am still playing with mixing up a Lubuntu USB Live that can also store data.
<senjin> Theravadan: heh, nope, trying to connect to company vpn with only 1 application instead of the whole system going through it
<jrib> Cyclist2: it's just a while loop.  Each iteration, amule runs (and then the loop stops there waiting for amule to finish).  If amule crashes/closes somehow, the loop continues and runs another instance of amule
<Skaperen> Vigo: pendrivelinux requires windows to do its thing?  seems so from that page ... so many "in windows" or "with windows" mentions
<Theravadan> senjin, http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html should help
<DasEi2> newmansan:  sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<jrib> Cyclist2: your cronjob probably didn't work because amule is an X app
<DasEi2> newmansan:  sudo hwinfo | grep rom
<Skaperen> Vigo: I avoid Windows entirely ... have been doing so since Windows 3.1
<t1000_> At least I'd expect getting a passphrase prompt when creating an lvm on a crypto partition...
<Skaperen> Vigo: which was somewhere around Slackware 1.1 :)
<red2kic> jrib: And cron usually ran it as a root? o.O
<DasEi2> t1000_: whole story, you want to set up an crypted sys ?
<Vigo> Skaperen: Yeah, that is the confusing part, but 95% of people online now are on Windows, I went out the window when BeOS was released.
<senjin> Theravadan: I know how to setup a regular ssh tunnel, but I don't have a machine in the network I can ssh into
<Luija1006> Hello people I am just going to Install Ubuntu in a HP dv4 1528 laptop. This is the first time I install ubuntu in hp (I always used acer linux without problems). They are know issues with hardware on HP with Linux? Should I keep windows OS or format completely?
<newmansan> DasEi2: what do you need to know from the output?
<Bigbucks> Vigo, I was talking about like this
<Bigbucks> http://ubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2006/08/powered_by_ubuntu.jpg?w=460
<Skaperen> Vigo: well, having a tool for migrating from Windows to Linux ... makes sense to work on Windows
<DasEi2> newmansan: any roms shown ?
<histo> Theravadan: yeah you click try or install
<jrib> red2kic: I don't know what Cyclist2 did with cron :) But even if you use your user's crontab, you need to specify a value for DISPLAY for gui apps to work
<red2kic> Bigbucks: System76. http://tinyurl.com/6kk4sx
<histo> Theravadan: you can add casper to it so it will save settings like apps you install etc..
<Skaperen> Vigo: the thing I am doing is mostly starting OS agnostic ... I just make downloadable images ... dd'em :)
<newmansan> !pm| DasEi2
<ubottu> DasEi2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Bigbucks> can the "free" thing be trusted?
<newmansan> lol k
<DasEi2> newmansan: how many optical drives does that box have ?
<t1000_> DasEi2: whole story, that's what I thought I did. I've done it twice on virtualbox already. When I did it to dual-boot at home, the same setup suddenly didn't go as I expected.
<Theravadan> histo the people using this are really not brright so at the 'try /install' option, they're already lost .. i'll try dsl
<histo> !free | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<histo> Theravadan: i'm sure you can get rid of that menu
<red2kic> Bigbucks: wut? We're talking about linux. You can trust linux. Just read the link. :)
<cr33p> Skaperen: do you any other tips than could help?
<Bigbucks> I mean the free sticker thing
<newmansan> DasEi2: at the very bottom of the output there is a line that says >> int.2: cdrom
<t1000_> For the sake of clarity, the two previous setups generated a passphrase prompt for the crypto encryptions
<Skaperen> Vigo ... for example ... http://slashusr.net/ubuntu/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.img ... you can figure out the URL for the amd64, netbook, and kubuntu variations (I haven't gotten an xubuntu ISO to do this to, yet)
<newmansan> DasEi2: is that what you meant?
<t1000_> I'm just saying, it's weird.
<DasEi2> newmansan: how many optical drives does that box have ?
<t1000_> btw, thanks for the grep help, DasEi2
<Bigbucks> Has anyone used the System76 thing before?
<JoshDreamland> does blacklist= take parameters in a string, or do you say it once for each module?
<Vigo> Skaperen: I am testing older hardware and low end systems, I am a Sailor and a nice lightweight system is great for when one is out to sea.
<newmansan> DasEi2: one optical drive
<Skaperen> cr33p: nope ... all my ideas for causes are exhausted ... would have to run tests and analyze now
<DasEi2> t1000_: you try to set up crypted lvm on an existing dualboot ?
<Skaperen> Vigo: so smaller things like xubuntu would be nice ... or DSL, etc
<DasEi2> newmansan: so there should be a line : /dev/cdrom...
<cr33p> Skaperen: would you like to use some kind of teamviewer to test it now or later?
<t1000_> DasEi2: t'wasn't dualboot at the time
<Skaperen> Vigo: and netbooks, etc
<JoshDreamland> Are my messages getting through?
<red2kic> JoshDreamland: Yes.
<DasEi2> t1000_: so a fresh install or a conversion ?
<t1000_> Last time I tried to triboot I.....messed up
<Skaperen> cr33p: no ... the testing involves stuff I would not be able to see that way
<Skaperen> cr33p: unfortunately, it is now more of a "gotta really be there to get my hands on hardware" thing now
<Vigo> Skaperen: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<epg> any one knows how to solve the issues with the suspend-hibernate in the acer aspire netbook (ubuntu 9.04)
<newmansan> DasEi2: there is nothing between the line for /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info and the line for /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/ info end
<cr33p> Skaperen: ah ok, thanks anyway
<Skaperen> Vigo: got kubuntu ... looking for xubuntu
<histo> !patience | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Skaperen> Vigo: actually I did see one at one site the other day
<DasEi2> newmansan: so it seems the drive isn't recognized by the system, check /var/log/syslog for additional information then
<dennda> Can I redefine my copy/paste shortcuts?
<Vigo> Skaperen: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu
<dennda> (NOT only for the terminal)
<t1000_> DasEi2: as fresh as I could make it. I ran fixMBR to restore the windoze boot manager (with no os detection aka. windows only), and then I deleted the old linux partitions
<dennda> globally ideally
<newmansan> DasEi2: what specifically should i check for?
<Vigo> Skaperen: and here:> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Skaperen> Vigo: but this week I'm busy getting my own computers onto 10.04 ... having packages issues (trying to find packages I used to have that seem to now be gone)
<jean-pierresainf> well back to this room after few hrs playing with ubuntu 64bit
<DasEi2> newmansan: something abaout errors in initialisation of that device, also dmesg > dmesg.txt (bootmessages) can contain info (gedit dmesg.txt)
<Skaperen> Vigo: for example: metamail and sunbird
<jean-pierresainf> dwnld of new image
<Vigo> Skaperen: Yes, I use the Way Back at Debian for some stuff like that.
<jean-pierresainf> ran all md5sum
<jean-pierresainf> all ok
<jean-pierresainf> cd boots fine on my hp zv6000
<Cammy_> Hi.  Every time I boot up with Lucid, my desktop theme is lost and I have to pick it.  Any ideas?
<Skaperen> Vigo: these packages are in 9.10 ... not in 10.04 ... first checks I want to do is see if they got renamed or integrated inside other packages
<jean-pierresainf> but still fails on an52 abit mb
<xangua> Cammy_: did you disable something on the startup apps¿
<Skaperen> Vigo: I could always try installing them from their 9.10 debs, too :)
<Vigo> Skaperen: Is mostly just have not been dpkg'ed for 10.04,,,yet
<Skaperen> Vigo: but I want to find out what happened, first
<jean-pierresainf> any suggestions to debug this issue
<jean-pierresainf> ?
<fellipe_brazil> hi friends, is it possible to have a machine with ubuntu server 10.04 32bits with more than 4GB of RAM memory?
<newbie_> this is absolutely insane, ive reinstalled ubuntu 3 times now to check how i got wifi problems, it seems i get wifi problems if i use update manager, and install 42 various updates, after reboot, i get 6 choices ( like 2 different kernel versions or whatever), it fails on both versions, but if install local language AFTER i've done the updates, then wifi seems to work
<Skaperen> Vigo: that could be ... and if so, I'd just wait for them (and go ahead with other things on 10.04)
<DasEi2> fellipe_brazil: yes, pae or server kernel
<DasEi2> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Skaperen> Vigo: but if not, then I'd go get them from 9.10 and see if they work (should)
<fellipe_brazil> thanks
<DasEi2> np
<newbie_> ( and no, i dont use anything but standard english characters in the ssid or pw)
<Vigo> Skaperen: I did notice that some things actually got updated, SeaMonkey is now current release. it was not ever before, there in may be the rub.
<Skaperen> Vigo: ah ... yeah
<Skaperen> Vigo: I never actually used sunbird ... but I had planned to try it ... so I had it installed in 9.10
<Luija1006> Hello people I am just going to Install Ubuntu in a HP dv4 1528 laptop. This is the first time I install ubuntu in hp (I always used acer linux without problems). They are know issues with hardware on HP with Linux? Should I keep windows OS or format completely? Specifications: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01906508&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&lc=es&dlc=es&cc=uy&lang=es&product=4042921
<Vigo> Skaperen: Yes, things changed, that is the nature of things, and I must leave now, I Thank you kindly and have fun!
<Skaperen> Luija1006: my brother's HP laptop runs 9.10 just fine ... Windows won't install on it
<Luija1006> Skaperen: The HP supports 64 bit, Should I install 64 bit kubuntu or stay with 32 bit?
<Skaperen> Luija1006: I think I had to switch the wireless driver to an alternat on it ... all else just worked
<newmansan> DasEi2: well, i kinda glossed over the sys log and it doesn't even look like the DVD drive was even noticed there
<UbuntuJeff> Luija1006, I agree with Skaperen, I have ran linux on a hp laptop before no problem. And my opinion I would say go 32 bit
<Skaperen> Luija1006: how much RAM does it have?
<newmansan> DasEi2: not even an error, just nothing
<DasEi2> newmansan: can you pastebin it ?
<Cammy_> Ok, that was odd
<newbie_> Luija1006:  wow, a laptop that doesnt run windows? sounds exotic, whats the model #
<Skaperen> Luija1006: if 2G or less go 32-bit unless you need more than 1G of heap size in VMs
<newmansan> DasEi2, sure, how do I do that?
<DasEi2> newmansan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi2> newmansan: give resulting url here
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: Skaperen the laptop have 4GB of ram
<Skaperen> newbie_: it doesn't INSTALL Windows ... because the internal DVD is dead ... and its BIOS doesn't understand booting from DVD on USB ... it CAN boot from flash drive on USB ... Ubuntu is easy that way
<budlust> i have a really large word list text file that I would like to split into multiple text files, is this possible ?
<mechi> How can i get the netbook desktop switcher app?
<UbuntuJeff> Luija1006, I would say 32 bit still just because I have had trouble with 64 bit compatibility problems in the past. I could be wrong, it might have gotten better, but I think 32 bit would still be best.
<newbie_> Skaperen: uhm.. its quite easy to install windows that way aswell?
<DasEi2> budlust: sure, see man split
<JoshDreamland> Well, just like I predicted, the fault is entirely to do with graphics.
<budlust> DasEi2: thanks
<JoshDreamland> And there, for just a moment, I thought Lucid would fix the graphics problems
<Skaperen> I have Ubuntu 64-bit on a 4G laptop at work ... no problems at all with 64-bit issues
<DasEi2> budlust: you want to have them readable (the parts ?)
<budlust> DasEi2: ya
<newmansan> DasEi2: http://pastebin.com/imdcMLPu
<UbuntuJeff> Skaperen, like I said could of gotten better, I just ran into more problems on 64-bit last time I tried it a few months back then I have on 32-bit.
<Skaperen> UbuntuJeff: well, keep trying every now and then ... it will get better ... some day it will reach your threashold
<DasEi2> budlust: so split won't do the job, man cat then,  use lines and pipe in subfiles
<newmansan> DasEi2: it initializes two different sets of hardware because i had to install it on one computerbefore putting in its current home
<UbuntuJeff> Skaperen, oh I don't want to install it I was just commenting about Luija1006's question
<DasEi2> newmansan: I'm looking over it now
<amabo> could someone help me out in installing the elementary icons?
<newmansan> kk
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, do you have a link the icons?
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: https://launchpad.net/elementaryicons
<mechi> Can somebody tell me how i can get ahold of the desktop-switcher app for the netbook edition?
<JoshDreamland> Maybe it's time I just figure out a surefire way to solve this problem and write my own how-to. I guess I've put up with it long enough. Seven distros, in fact. And it's still not fixed. So.
<jean-pierresainf> anyone here with amd64 on an52 abit ?
<jean-pierresainf> lucid boot issue
<Skaperen> UbuntuJeff: I'm seeing some rumblings that Linus may drop support for PAE mode in the future ... so then 2G or 4G will be the break point and above that 64-bit is a must to use the RAM
<jean-pierresainf> would like to get a clue :-)
<Skaperen> UbuntuJeff: PAE mode is a PitA for kernel development ... makes a lot of the system access macros really messy
<UbuntuJeff> Skaperen, oh okay. is there a way to turn that off or something then? lol
<Skaperen> UbuntuJeff: turn off PAE?  its a choice of how the kernel is built ... a pure 32 bit kernel is limited in what RAM it can access ... above that 32 bit has to play tricks while 64-bit is clean and simple
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: Skaperen to be honest... the thing is the instalation of the OS for the hp pavilion 1528 is for my mom, because she told me windows 7 is really bad, and she ask me: The thing you run in your acer, that kubuntu, its virus free true? it works can I try it? and I accesed to install it in her laptop, but I dont want her to suffer with incompatiblities, etc... thats why I asked about 64 bit. Also what desktop would be simplier to her, gnome or kde?
<Luija1006>  (but I actually use kde in my laptop so I could help her in his doubts i think, what you say)
<UbuntuJeff> amabo, open appearance, click install and find the elementary....gz file click it. will say apply them click that. done
<HL-SDK> 1600 nicks!
<UbuntuJeff> Luija1006, probably Kde since she is use to Windows right now.
<amabo> UbuntuJeff: thanks :)
<UbuntuJeff> Skaperen, I have 2gb so would I really benefit all that much from 64bit atm? well on this machine I mean lol
<Skaperen> Luija1006: if it has 2G or less, 32 bit is fine ... above that, 32 bit works.  At 8G I'd say the benefits learn to "64 bit is a must"
<ashik> hello
<dominicdinada> Is there a program out there to better clean up files on the hard drive ? IE apt cache etc?
<Skaperen> Luija1006: FYI, I have run 32 bit kernel on a 64G RAM machine (that's the PAE limit)
<ashik> i upgraded my installation to 10.04
<axisys> whats the use of ST LIS3LV02DL Accelerometer ? I see this in my hp laptop's dmesg http://pastebin.com/YitX8BC4
<ashik> im having problems with my log-in
<UbuntuJeff> ashik, please stick to one line
<ashik> ok..sorry
<UbuntuJeff> what are you having trouble with your login?
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: Skaperen I want her to have a good experience with linux :) so I choose the 32bit over the 64bit although it has 4GB ram?
<Skaperen> anyway, gotta run now ... maybe be back later tonight
<dominicdinada> Is there a program out there to better clean up files on the hard drive ? IE apt cache etc?
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: Skaperen I dont see many mothers using linux lol
<h00k> Luija1006: I run 64bit and have an excellent experience
<HL-SDK> Gentlemen (and women), I have created an issue for myself indeed. I havve chowned my entire computer to root. I am unable to sudo to change anything back. I am on a VM and I would really like to recover some data before reinstalling (if I have to). Halp?
<Skaperen> Luija1006: 32 bit on 4G RAM will work ... will use all the RAM
<UbuntuJeff> Luija1006, I would say run the 64 bit, seems to have gotten better plus you have 4gb of ram will help :)
<Luija1006> h00k: whats your RAM?
<amabo> is it possible to edit the appearance of any apps opened with root?
<h00k> Luija1006: 3gb.
<ashik> im having problems with my installation,i cant seem to get pass the log-in part..i tryied my username and password and all i got was (0 packages can be upgraded,0 updates are security updates)
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, with 2gb would there be any benefit really on 64bit?
<Skaperen> Luija1006: but I'd say 64-bit is so close only a few issues left, like maybe not the very latest Flash in the browser or Adobe Acrobat (there are better PDF readers, anyway)
<onetinsoldier> !info bleachbit | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 211 kB, installed size 1488 kB
 * Skaperen goes AFK now
<xangua> amabo: copy the themes/icons to /usr/share/themes /usr/share/icons
<amabo> xangua: where are they located by default? .themes and .icons?
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: sure, there is more than just being able to use >4GiB of RAM
<Luija1006> Skaperen: I use okular
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, I haven't used 64 bit in a good while, so I am asking like?
<Luija1006> Skaperen: Oh... so there is actually problems with flash on 64bit?
<xangua> amabo: if you  use 'ubuntu tweak' there is an aviable option to do that easy way
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: apt-get ?? bleachbit ?
<xangua> amabo: yes
<Nubulis> has anyone ever had a problem getting separate xscreen display to work using nvidia xserver settings?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: yes. you can read more about it first with --> apt-cache show bleachbit
<ashik> how can i get pass this?
<piju> hello
<UbuntuJeff> ashik, what login problem are you having?
<aperson> dominicdinada, I'd recommend getting bleachbit directly from their website
<piju> i got problem building for my PPA
<piju> https://launchpad.net/~mypiju/+archive/gnump3d-9w2pju/+build/1719705/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.gnump3d_3.0-1-9w2pju_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jean-pierresainf> well I think I will not get any help here today
<piju> for amd64
<HL-SDK> ok... trying to reboot into recovery :-/
<jean-pierresainf> have a nice one all :-)
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: some of the technical stuff is here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#32-_vs_64-bit
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ok cause i hate how apt-cache works this laptop i resurected only has a 10gig hd and well the apt cache is erroding diskspace like whoa
<aperson> !patience | jean-pierresainf
<ubottu> jean-pierresainf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<piju> only successfully for i386
<jean-pierresainf> talk to you soon
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: oh, roger
<jean-pierresainf> thanks
<jean-pierresainf> I will do so
<jean-pierresainf> I am not impatient
<bjv> How do i zoom to a different X resolution?
<jean-pierresainf> on the contrary
<Luija1006> they are flash problems with 64bit UbuntuJeff?
<bjv> i used to be able to ctrl-alt-+/-
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: to delete the apt cache, do --> apt-cache clean
<jean-pierresainf> I am very very patient :-)
<jean-pierresainf> don't worry
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: also, see Pros and Cons on that wiki page
<xangua> Luija1006: only if you are using a 32 bit plugin on a 64 bit OS
<jean-pierresainf> I will find the answer somewhere :-)
<UbuntuJeff> Luija1006, there was when I last used it like almost a year ago, but I don't know about recently.
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: ok checking bleachbit and cleaning
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, is there a flash problem on 64bit? you would know since your on it?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: ok, good luck
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: to delete the apt cache, do --> apt-cache clean
<Luija1006> xangua: 64 bit plugins do exist?
<aperson> Luija1006, yes
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: I'm not having any problems with the flash version in the repos. Occasionally, clicks are screwy and don't work on YouTube and things
<xangua> Luija1006: for flash yes, there is even a PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: but YMMV I suppose
<effigy> anyone have experience getting music off an ipod touch?  i can mount it... and i read the files are in ipod_control/music ... but can i just copy all these # name folders... then clear the ipod touch... and move the files back?
<dominicdinada> E: Invalid operation clean
<al-tabq> am i the only one who has a hard time with ati cards?
<h00k> effigy: Check out gtkpod
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, okay I am going to give 64bit a shot, but going to install the minimal one, that way I can use my trusty openbox lol
<xangua> effigy: are you using lucid lynx¿
<Barnabas> I am getting dsputil.c:2846: error: 'CONFIG_H263_ENCODER' undeclared (first use in this function) trying to compile ffmpeg - I need a set of dev files for a lib where that is defined
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: E: Invalid operation clean
<Barnabas> anyone know what package I need to add?
<t1000__> al-tabq it depends. Are you on a lenovo machine?
<roberto__> anyone know how to eject the DVd ?
<roberto__> :D why isn't there an eject option on the icon in nautilus?!
<edbian> al-tabq, I have an ati card.  Just search the number in synaptic and whatever packages come up should help.  I have a radeon 9550 and I've had to do this for years.
<siya> jrib, same error if I create a batch script that does the same
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have kind of a strange problem. I have a program that starts up with Ubuntu Lucid called Tilda. It is a dropdown terminal and I have it set to be partially transparent. When I first start my computer the transparency is active but it shows my desktop background. So for example if I have Xchat open and summon Tilda it will show my desktop background instead of Xchat. But then if I exit Tilda and reopen it then summon it again it work
<fuzzybunny69y> s properly and shows the currently running application behind it instead of always showing the desktop.
<dominicdinada> flush ?
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: Yeah, I don't really have any software that I can't use, it's fast, my hardware is alright, give it a shot
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: sorry. try --> apt-get clean
<FluffyMaster> Hey, when i am installing, gparted says that my partition table is "unrecognized" and as such, says the entire drive is unallocated.  any way to fix this?
<Nubulis> press the button roberto :)
<effigy> xangua: yeah, lucid... i tried gtkpod but it wouldn't work
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, well my machine is a core 2 duo, 2gb ram, so good 64 bit or bad performance wise you think?
<al-tabq> t1000__, nope, acer travelmate..thinking about switching to lenovo once i got the means though
<edbian> fuzzybunny69y, For that transparency to work 100% you need to use a compsitor like compiz fusion
<effigy> xangua: gtkpod used to work with my ipod though, but this is an ipod touch
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: that's all mine is, except I have 3gb ram, it's quick
<t1000__> al-tabq: oh wait, nevermind. I was thinking of the Win/ATI/Lenovo combo
<DasEi> newmansan: sry for delay, my sys froze due to a memory overflow
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, okay well wish me luck here I go lol...bbiab
<wildbat> roberto__, there is ~ the "mount/eject" next the the drive ~
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: do you have your /home separate?
<dominicdinada> nice 1.2 gigs right there
<iDope> anyone know how I can get my native 1920x1080 bootsplash resolution back after I screwed it up by opening the Startup Manager in Control Center
<roberto__> Nubulis: I'm on a g5, one wiht a hidden drive so the button is on my keyboard.  hotkeys looks like it's opening it but doesn't
<t1000__> heh, poor guy had 11 BSODs just yesterday
<wildbat> umount*
<newmansan> DasEi2: no problem. did ya find anything?
<roberto__> wildbat: no, there isn't!
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, no but I have everything like my downloads stuff I need etc on a different partition on the drive.
<roberto__> wildbat: I wish!
<Nubulis> ahh ok
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: roger. you can take a look at usage now with --> df -h
<roberto__> wildbat: in nautilus, you meant?
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: consider separating /home because it'll make your settings and everything really easy if you reinstall
<t1000__> al-tabq: then I'm no help. Personally, I'm on nvidia
<wildbat> roberto__, yes
<al-tabq> edbian, i have a radeon hd 2600, installed xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd..but i didn't all figure yet how to configure it properly
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, okay I will remember that, bbiab going to give this a shot
<dominicdinada> apt-get df -h
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: good luck
<Nubulis> t1000
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, thanks
<siya> jrib, wow even if I set $HOME in the bash script it still complains about $HOME not being set...
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: apt-get df -h
<Nubulis> maybe you can help me
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: no... it's a stand alone command. no need to download that
<bjv> Question: i cannot Ctrl-Alt-+ to change res, how do you do that on 9.10?
<h00k> siya: consider checking #bash for bash scripting support
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: no need to apt-get that... it's just a command
<UtherX> hello
<effigy> h00k: don't think gtkpod works...
<h00k> effigy: with your iPod?
<effigy> h00k: ipod touch
<h00k> effigy: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: now only if i could install remotedesktop on my server and run programs from there lol
<effigy> lucid lynx
<siya> jrib, creating a launcher by right clicking on the desktop; works fine
<al-tabq> t1000__, i'm just loooking forward for the new L series that's supposed to come out this summer..got nvidia graphic and chipset
<iDope> anyone know how I can get my native 1920x1080 bootsplash resolution back after I screwed it up by opening the Startup Manager in Control Center?
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: And if something goes wrong and I need to reinstall the windows OS what can I do?
<roberto__> wildbat: I hate to be stupid about it but, can you walk me through it ? Under Computer? the "CD/DVD unit" icon ?
<aetr> rputos
<siya> what is different about the created object?!
<effigy> h00k: lucid
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: lol
<wildbat> roberto__, you have the side out ? "F9"
<Nubulis> t1000, you said u have an nvidia, right
<FluffyMaster> Hey, when i am installing, gparted says that my partition table is "unrecognized" and as such, says the entire drive is unallocated.  any way to fix this?
<h00k> effigy: It works, you set your mount point in GTKpod to what it mounts to: /home/youruser/.gvfs/NAMEOFIPODHERE
<wildbat> roberto__, you have the side pane* out ? "F9"
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: don't know that i can help with that
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: And if something goes wrong and I need to reinstall the windows 7 OS what can I do?
<th3Xfagtr> other than skype, what messaging service works best for msn w/video?
<h00k> th3Xfagtr: Empathy Voice/Video works if the other person is on Empathy/XMPP
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: right after i set it up as a Wireless Access point :) but thanks for the help with dumping the apt-cache
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: you're welcome :-)
<UtherX> Excuse me, does anyone know here why does UNetbook Remix shows a black screen and white lines (like a code-bar)?
<th3Xfagtr> is there anything a little more universal like kopete or pidgin that supports video?
<roberto__> wildbat: the DVD drive isn't on the sidebar... the top ones are "Desktop, Filesystem, Red, and Trashbin"
<wildbat> roberto__, or you right click the CD/DVD thing from the Computer too
<hipitihop> certain bluetooth options used to be specified /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf this does not exist in Lucid, what is the new way of doing things ?
<tweakkkk> hi, after ugrade to 10.04 lynx I get this:
<h00k> effigy: I just synched an iPod last week with Rhythmbox, actually, but if you want to take stuff off, GTKpod is your best bet
<DasEi> newmansan: there are ACPI errors , pointing to irq problems in your syslog
<wildbat> roberto__, @@; you on LiveCD?
<roberto__> wildbat: yea ok I see it under my Computer, but the right-click menu doesn't have an eject on it
<tweakkkk> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von rcconf (--configure): Unterprozess installiertes post-installat
<newmansan> DasEi: ok. what does that mean
<effigy> h00k: do you mean change the path in repository/path ?
<roberto__> wildbat: no, lucid 10.04 -- about 1 week old fresh install
<newmansan> DasEi: and how do I fix it?
<DasEi> newmansan: is the drive disabled in bios ?
<siya> h00k jrib, found the culprit
<roberto__> wildbat: damn, thanks man
<effigy> h00k: yeah i used it with my ipod, just did a little googling and read it didn't work with touch
<tweakkkk> rcconf E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Luija1006> UbuntuJeff: And if something goes wrong and I need to reinstall the windows 7 OS what can I do?
<newmansan> DasEi: no
<DasEi> newmansan: is bios set to autoconfigure irq's ?
<siya> the install script created the desktop object with "#Path=$HOME"
<tweakkkk> always when i want too install packages or upgrade.
<newmansan> DasEi: well, actually I havent been able to boot from a CD
<newmansan> DasEi, how do I check it?
<roberto__> anyone know how to eject the DVD drive without using nautilus ?
<siya> commenting that out from the <app>.desktop file sorted it
<Nubulis> I've mananged to be able to get twin view working, but I can't get seperate xscreens,
<DasEi> newmansan: does the bios see the cdrom drive ?
<DasEi> dvd*
<h00k> effigy: it didn't before Lucid, but it does now. Yeah, change the path to, for instance, the config in mine is pointing to: /home/anthony/.gvfs/Brittany%27s iPod
<jduke128> hi , i always have problem on compiling some codes giving lack of libraries and function errors , is there any tool that detects which standard library is needed to compile project ? or can someone give me standard library named to get them by apt-get install ?
<newmansan> DasEi: let me check real quick
<DasEi> newmansan: y
<Nubulis> want to be able to watch movies on the tv while being able to surf on monitor
<effigy> h00k: how do i find the real path to put there?
<jduke128> i m having problem on compiling kfifo api ? where can i get kfifo api ? apt-get ?
<wildbat> robert__, there is eject command from cli
<DasEi> Nubulis: nvidia I assume ?
<Nubulis> DasEi: indeed
<newmansan> DasEi: I'm checking the bios, and the CDrom isn't listed by make and model number
<roberto__> wildbat: makes sense,  thanks :)
<DasEi> Nubulis: sudo nvidia-settings , configure there, save to x-config, reboot
<newmansan> DasEi: just as IDE 1
<h00k> effigy: uum, make sure your iPod is plugged in, click Browse in the iPod/Repo settings for the mountpoint, press ctrl+h to view your hidden .dotfiles, open .gvfs, and select the folder that is your iPod Touch
<Nubulis> DasEi: will try
<Nubulis> ty
<DasEi> newmansan: play around a little more, else seems drive is broken
<roberto__> wildbat: hmm .. when I eject the tray that way, it closes again immediately
<h00k> effigy: the .gvfs will be in your home folder (/home/USERNAME/.gvfs/IPODMOUNTPOINT)
<hullo> hi my lovelies i want to try installing windows 7 over my current ubuntu install, ive read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot  but wanted to make sure theres nothing else i should know
<h00k> effigy: and make sure it's set to the right iPod Touch model
<wildbat> roberto__, @@ you umounted it yet?
<AzMoo> Hey guys, I'm looking for a new netbook. I want to put UNE on it. Does anybody have any recommendations for models? I'm wanting a 10".
<FluffyMaster> Hey, when i am installing, gparted says that my partition table is "unrecognized" and as such, says the entire drive is unallocated.  any way to fix this?
<roberto__> wildbat: there's no disk in there! it's not mounted is it?
<DasEi> hullo: so not over but besides; no, just defrag win and lowerit's space, then go ahaead
<h00k> AzMoo: that might be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, or check on ubuntu.com for any notes they have about fully supported netbooks
<effigy> h00k: when you say browse do you mean add new repository?
<AzMoo> h00k: alrighty mate, cheers.
<h00k> effigy: Yeah, and then just select iPod instead of repository
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: do you have anything currently installed on this hard drive?
<UtherX> Guys, does anyone know why does UNR shows a black screen and white lines (like a code-bar) when I use the LiveCD?
<wildbat> roberto__, ohhh you don't have disc ~ ... no wonder you don't gave eject on the nautils
<blendmaster1024> assuming i already have a package that i made that follows the packaging guidelines, how do i get it into the repo?
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: yes, i have windows 7 starter (this is a netbook)
<DasEi> newmansan: does bios allow boot from cd ?
<hullo> DasEi: i have ubuntu 9.10 installed currently.  I want to set up a partition for windows and set up the machine to dual boot
<blendmaster1024> FluffyMaster, i'll sell you ubuntu pro for $5 xD
<h00k> ubottu: tell hullo about dualboot
<ubottu> hullo, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: i see. you can run the live cd ok though?
<amabo> i'm having trouble installing elementary desktop. i downloaded the PPA - but how might i go about installing it?
<DasEi> hullo: ic, you will loose grub in between, will have to re-install it after win is on
<wildbat> roberto__, but it should close by itself from eject command ...
<wildbat> roberto__, but it shouldn't* close by itself from eject command ...
<DasEi> hullo: size of the disk ?
<hullo> DasEi: tremendous
<mechi> What's the name of the app to switch desktop modes in the netbook edition?
<duffydack> I`ll sell you ubuntu common sense professional 2010 for $0
<DingGGu> wn
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: yes i can, and i can still boot windows.  personally, i wanted a wubi install, but the issue with that was, when i booted into ubuntu, i got some error about "no root file system is defined" and couldnt figure out what that was about
<newmansan> DasEi: the bios does, but when i put a bootable cd in, the prompt to boto from CD doesn't even come up
<blendmaster1024> assuming i already have a package that i made that follows the packaging guidelines, how do i get it accepted into the repo?
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: i also ran fdisk -l and the partitions show up there
<DasEi> hullo: so no problem then, first lsmaller your current, if whole disk was used, might have to check fstab (uuid's), then install win to the free space
<lucas-arg> how can i stop gnome from asking me the keyring password? every time i want to connect to my wifi conection it asks me my keyring password...
<phrostbite> I am having some problems with gwibber. When I go to open it it does start up like it normally does. It just doesn't open or do anything. I shut down and restarted and still the same. Should I uninstall and reinstall?
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: i wonder of the live cd has 'cfdisk'. think it does. if the hard drive is /dev/sda then you run the command cfdisk /dev/sda
<h00k> blendmaster1024: you might want to talk with #ubuntu-devel, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<DasEi> hullo: *make your current linux partition smaller
<blendmaster1024> h00k, thanks :) it so happens that i don't have a package, but i know how to make them, so i'm fine on that point
<h00k> effigy: Are you having any luck?
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: you might try looking at that hard drive with cfdisk and see if it complains about it. cfdisk it pretty strict about partitions and will complain when something is wrong
<h00k> blendmaster1024: that tells you how to get it in the repo, as well, I believe
<mechi> What's the name of the app to switch desktop modes in the netbook edition?
<duffydack> lucas, applications, passwords and enc key, right click it, set pass and set to blank
<DasEi> newmansan: there should be no other prompt then the one provided from the boot/live cd
<effigy> h00k: when i try to find the mount point... i can find the .gvfs folder and my itouch... but nothing happens when i press okay
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: i will give it a try at this point.  i have been struggling with this for over a week now
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: roger. sorry to hear that
<h00k> effigy: Now hit "Load iPod" on gtkpod
<phrostbite> I am having some problems with gwibber. When I go to open it it does start up like it normally does. It just doesn't open or do anything. I shut down and restarted and still the same. Should I uninstall and reinstall?
<newmansan> DasEi: I meant the "Press any key to boot from CD" prompt
<h00k> effigy: It should show you songs that are currently on it
<DasEi> newmansan: ah
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: i got a fatal error
<DasEi> newmansan: that can also be a bad medium, have you got one you know is working on other boxes ?
<MK13> is there any way to boot from the server version iso from grub2? it gets to the part of detecting the cd and fails there.
<facsimile> (installing ubuntu) If I am using rEFIt should I turn off 'Install boot loader' in the advanced options?
<UtherX> OK, when someone has the answer, please PM me. Thanks
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: i'm not really surprised. something is probably messed up with those partitions. can't trust 'fdisk'. even says so in it's man page
<effigy> h00k: still says nothing is mounted
<MrKeuner> hi, my lenovo x200 laptop hibernates instead of suspending although I have set it to suspend in power manager, how can I enable logging of power manager?
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: so i am at a loss for what to do.  one thing i am considering, is i have a copy of XP Pro with a legit CD key.  do u think if i install that, and then try a wubi install, it will work?
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: you really want linux on there, you need to wipe the current partition table, imo. i could be wrong, but if cfdisk chokes on trying to read the partition table of the drive, i think that's the case
<onetinsoldier> i = it
<enlil> Hello
<h00k> effigy: hrm. actually, unplug your iPod (eject), close gtkpod, plug it in, open gtkpod, and see if it will load it
<MrKeuner> When I choose suspend from the menu it suspends and wakes up fine, it is only when it is idle 10 minutes that it goes to hibernate instead of suspending
<axisys> !accelerometer
<enlil> Ok I'm playing with gftp-text in command line but I don't know how to pass multiple instructions to it.
<newmansan> DasEi: i tried it with a good CD, no prompt
<enlil> "gftp-text login:pass@host <<< "cd backups"" works
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: well if i actually chose to install XP, i would delete the whole table and install over it
<enlil> But it's a single instruction
<jean-pierresainf> well :-) as I said I have found an answer :-)
<axisys> !Accelerometer
<enlil> How to send several ones? Whith a separator or something?
<jean-pierresainf> at least a partial one
<h00k> enlil: check the manpage for it to see how it accepts commands
<DareDevil0> Hi
<amabo> anyone else get this error when trying apt-add install elementary-desktop? E: Couldn't find package elementary-desktop
<griffinofCockerm> !Accelerometer
<DasEi> newmansan: so seems drive is somewhat broken then
<jean-pierresainf> on my board an52 from abit
<h00k> !msgthebot | axisys
<ubottu> axisys: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jean-pierresainf> the bios allows to use usb from onboard
<newmansan> DasEi: im thinking that's the problem
<DasEi> !info elemntary-desktop | amabo
<ubottu> amabo: Package elemntary-desktop does not exist in lucid
<newmansan> DasEi: ok then
<DareDevil0> let me ask you something what should be the path to dynamicips when using ubuntu
<enlil> Actualy h00k I didn't find very useful help in the manpage :/
<DareDevil0> i really dont't know what is that for
<newmansan> DasEiL thanks for all your help
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: actually the more i think about it, the more i like the XP idea
<DareDevil0> that is configuring gns3
<jean-pierresainf> when I disable this I am able to boot the kernel provide by installer
<DasEi> newmansan: sry for that
<amabo> DasEi: ah, got it
<enlil> Actually it doesn't concern gftp-text in particular
<enlil> It's about passing several instructions in one string
<unop> enlil, a guess. gftp-text login:pass@host <<< "cd backups; get myfile; cd otherdir; other_command;"
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: roger. i recommend to use the cfdisk to delete all current partition tables, then use it to make yourself an NTFS partition. then after that, perhaps linux, or wubi, will install
<newmansan> DasEi: sheite hapens, what can ya do
<DasEi> amabo: ubuntu-desktop ?
<enlil> Ok I'll tru with the ; unop
<amabo> DasEi: huh?
<amabo> DasEi: i guess
<unop> enlil, or you might have to use a newline separator instead of ;
<effigy> h00k: same, but it still says not mounted at '/media/ipod' not where it is with the /user/
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: the NTFS partition being for your windows, of course
<h00k> amabo: elementary-desktop doesn't exist in the repository
<jean-pierresainf> this kernel probably is not able to recognize the usb chip onboard and may not have the proper driver for it.
<jean-pierresainf> further investigation will tell me soon
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: couldnt i just do that when i boot the windows disc?
<amabo> h00k: how would i get it
<DasEi> amabo: what do you want to install ?
<Mark^> Hello.
<jean-pierresainf> thank you all
<stopsign> having wireless problems runing 10.04 hardware:Intel® WiFi Link 5100AGN 802.11a/g/n Wireless worked fine with 9.10, wondering anyways to use the 9.10 driver or maybe even a fix?
<jean-pierresainf> will be back with more info
<h00k> effigy: okay, so it's still looking in the wrong place
<enlil> unop, well I just tryed both and neither work. I've got an error like "cd www/backups \n put test
<amabo> DasEi: elementary-desktop
<enlil> CWD www/backups \n put test
<enlil> 550 Failed to change directory.
<enlil> "
<FloodBot1> enlil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> effigy: what do you have listed on the left side?
<enlil> Same with semicolon
<Mark^> I just downloaded 10.04 Ubuntu NetBook Remix, while installing it.. Its downloading another package file.. Though I downloaded the file which is 775MB, why its downloading again?
<DarthScape> lotta pplz here
<enlil> I use some variants with && and stuffs like that
<effigy> h00k: music library, playlist, and the one i just made
<enlil> But nothing worked
<DasEi> amabo: see hook then, gdm if you just need an elemtary desktop (as being no specific package)
<Mark^> I downloaded this link: http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net/releases/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso - but it downloaded as a .rar file..
<unop> enlil,  <<<"command1"$'\n'"command2"$'\n'"command3"  #etc
<h00k> effigy: Okay, right click on the one you just made, edit iPod properties
<DasEi> Mark^: language support/release notes
<Mark^> Any1 can help me pls?
<effigy> h00k: k
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: yes. but still, i trust cfdisk more than letting windows partition it. that's just me
<unop> enlil, but if i were you i would look into lftp instead
<h00k> effigy: and where is that pointing?
<DasEi> Mark^:unpack and md5sum it
<iDope> I had a problem with wireless in Karmic... when I rebooted my system sometimes wireless would be disabled in Network Manager... I could get it up and running with an ifconfig wlan0 up and then using wpa_supplicant but network-manager would just show that wireless is disabled no matter what I did. It would happen on some reboots and work fine on others. But now on lucid, its a permanent problem.. wireless worked for some time but now its totally gone as far a
<iDope> s network-manager is concerned. (I am using an Intel 5300AGN card with the iwlagn module) I really want to use Network manager.. any help would be appreciated.
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: fair enough, haha
<jjk1> Is there any free matlab software to download from online for ubuntu?
<markus_> When I type something in evolution or in the browser every word gets underlined as wrong. I am typing in german. What do I have to install to make that disappear?
<effigy> h00k: same /media/ipod
<h00k> amabo: I don't know what you're trying to install, but it doesn't exist in the repositories
<DasEi> Mark^:you are on win ?
<h00k> effigy: okay, change that to the /home/youruser/.gfvs/whatever
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: got a min to help out ? :)
<amabo> h00k: i'm trying to install this https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop
<enlil> Ok unop thanks a lot it works great. But why lftp?
<Traveler123> Hi
<Whammo> any advice getting the mplayer plugin to work embedded in firefox, for purpose of flash?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: yes. if i can.
<h00k> amabo: okay, so that's a ppa
<h00k> !ppa | amabo
<amabo> h00k:  i have the ppa installed
<ubottu> amabo: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<dominicdinada> its to do with wireless master mode
<h00k> amabo: okay, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
<amabo> h00k: but when I type install elementary-desktop, i don't get anything back
<bjv> Question: How do you zoom the desktop resolution? Xorg does not seem to respond to Ctrl-Alt-+/-
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier: its to do with wireless master mode
<h00k> amabo: make sure to refresh your package list first
<unop> enlil, because you write a script and pass that to lftp instead of using convoluted command line constructs
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: sorry, but i can't help with that
<michael_> f
<melanie> i have a problem whit lynx
<amabo> h00k:  i did, nothing though. are you able to download it?
<Traveler__> Hi
<mrbook1> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<dominicdinada> Anybody good with working with wireless mastermode
<effigy> h00k: working :) thanks
<bjv> !zoom
<Traveler__> I have just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 L
<onetinsoldier> melanie: you mean the text browser lynx?
<DasEi> amabo: you added the ppa, apt~update gave no error ?
<iDope> I had a problem with wireless in Karmic... when I rebooted my system sometimes wireless would be disabled in Network Manager... I could get it up and running with an ifconfig wlan0 up and then using wpa_supplicant but network-manager would just show that wireless is disabled no matter what I did. It would happen on some reboots and work fine on others. But now on lucid, its a permanent problem.. wireless worked for some time but now its totally gone as far a
<iDope> s network-manager is concerned. (I am using an Intel 5300AGN card with the iwlagn module) I really want to use Network manager.. any help would be appreciated.
<h00k> amabo: no, I haven't tried, make sure your syntax is correct: sudo apt-get install elementary-desktop
<Whammo> surely somebody uses mplayer in firefox?
<h00k> effigy: sweet!
<onetinsoldier> melanie: you mean the text-based web browser lynx?
<Traveler__> And now i can't dual boot into my windows xp
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: while i am waiting for this, do u have any idea what could have caused this?
<h00k> Traveler__: sudo update-grub in a terminal
<amabo> DasEi: I get 3 errors - both for ubuntu/dists and one for mactel
<melanie> when i start my computer ,and when the login come , my screen go black and i cannot do nothing! can you help me?
<Traveler__> h00k, ok, let me try that
<amabo> DasEi: because those are bugs and i don't know how to fix them
<Traveler__> and then i will restart and getback to you
<h00k> Traveler__: alright
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: not really sure. i had it happen to me once too though. couldn't partition with either 'gparted/parted' or 'cfdisk' until i wiped the partitions and made new ones
<stopsign> whats the defalt intell wireless driver for 10.04? anyone
<nixkix> What version of ubuntu is good for a low amount of ram
<nixkix> i have an old machine
<DasEi> amabo: you are on lucid ?
<h00k> !xubuntu | nixkix
<ubottu> nixkix: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<GeekSquid> nixkix: how much ram?
<nixkix> im not going to stick with the defaults
<amabo> yes
<tck9> anyone know of a way to update a public ssh key from the console? perl -p -i -e 's,old key,new key,g' authorized_keys isn't working
<h00k> amabo: that worked?
<effigy01> h00k: i keep getting a bunch of warnings that say "lyrics not found" haha
<amabo> h00k: no
<h00k> effigy01: :D but it's working?
<nixkix> i want it to be regular ubuntu i will mod it to my likeings
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: i had some reason to think it was after i used windows disk management tool or something though as i recall
<dominicdinada> Anybody good with working with wireless mastermode\
<h00k> amabo: what error are you getting?
<nixkix> fluxbox probally
<DasEi> amabo: no desktop package for it yet, just karmic
<melanie> when i start my computer ,and when the login come , my screen go black and i cannot do nothing! can you help me?
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: so i just got the Blue Screen of Death during the windows boot CD.  I am thinking that i should run chkdsk /f in cmd
<nixkix> 8.10?
<amabo> DasEi: it says there's a package for it on the website... https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop
<effigy01> h00k: well, i assume these warnings will go away after a while... but i can see it working behind the warning box
<melanie> when i start my computer ,and when the login come , my screen go black and i cannot do nothing! can you help me?
<stopsign> what is the default intell wireless driver for 10.04?
<wubba> I had sound with my previous version - but upgraded to 10.04 - now I have no sound.  How can this be fixed?
<nixkix> just as a basic
<amabo> h00k:  E: Couldn't find package elementary-desktop
<DasEi> amabo: karmic, not lucid, use their filter
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: is this hard drive old?
<GeekSquid> !intrepid | nixkix
<ubottu> nixkix: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mrbook1> Having trouble with cheese. Where can a send a file to show you what i get.
<nixkix> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<h00k> effigy01: cool
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: no, i bought it in january.  its in an Eee PC 1005HAB
<nixkix> cool
<nixkix> 8.04 is me
<amabo> DasEi: their filter has packages in it for lucid
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: roger
<wubba> is there a hardware scan so linux can see my audio card again?
<h00k> amabo: I don't know, perhaps get ahold of the ppa maintainer, then
<dominicdinada> Anybody good with working with wireless mastermode?
<GeekSquid> nixkix: I'd start with an alternate install CD, easier on the computer for install, and takes less time
<amabo> h00k: how do i remove a ppa?
<effigy01> h00k: so just export tracks to backup?
<nixkix> like what?
<Paddy_NI> What is the name of the default plymouth splash screen in ubuntu?
<nixkix> im going with a net install
<DasEi> amabo: https://launchpad.net/~elementaryart/+archive/elementarydesktop?field.series_filter=lucid   has no blah~desktop
<amabo> DasEi: ah, okay - thank you for your help
<h00k> effigy01: yeah, I think so, I don't remember what it's called
<melanie> when i start my computer ,and when the login come , my screen go black and i cannot do nothing! can you help me? http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95172
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: just to put linux on this machine... geez
<DasEi> amabo: the trees and the wood, no prob
<AAA_awright> Unplugging or re-plugging in this laptop causes the power manager to shut it down because the battery is 'critically low'. Booting it up again, battery or AC power, runs fine, until it is plugged back in again. Anyone have any clue what is going on?
<GeekSquid> nixkix: download this and burn the iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.4-alternate-i386.iso
<effigy01> h00k: thanks, going to step away from the comp while it's going through all this stuff
<nixkix> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<h00k> effigy01: cheers
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: lol, i hear you! linux is worth it if you ever manage to get sorted out what's wrong
<GeekSquid> nixkix: the one you listed only works if you have a netboot server running on the network
<nixkix> indeed
<AAA_awright> And is it really necessary to hold back program updates for six months?
<zloog> is it normal for root to own a user's ~/.kde/ ?
<napoleon98> hey all, recently back to ubuntu any app suggestions?
<AAA_awright> That meant some serious bugs weren't getting fixed for half a year. That's not good.
<stopsign> anyone know the default intell wireless driver for 10.04?
<Paddy_NI> AAA_awright, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<bjv> Question: How do you change to a resolution smaller then your monitor, and mouse around to see the whole thing?
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: i mean i have used Ubuntu on my desktop at home (i am in college) and i love it!  I am still learning about linux in general, and I like ubuntu because its kind of "noob-proof"
<nixkix> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.4-alternate-i386.iso
<AAA_awright> Paddy_NI: Well how do I fix that then?
<ttk1opc> hey ubuntu developers, this guy really appreciates all your hard work... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOouhVZHaK4
<nixkix> you got a smaller version for putting it on a usb drive?
<bjv> Because when i change my resolution, the panel is all screwed up and im worried im gonna get trapped
<Paddy_NI> AAA_awright, use a rolling release distro
<melanie> when i start my computer ,and when the login come , my screen go black and i cannot do nothing! can you help me? http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95172
<bjv> and not be able to change the res back
<red2kic> Anybody here using their Ubuntu to keep track of money/cash? I'm looking for something easy to use. I have seen all packages (so don't just throw me name of packages you found). :o
<AAA_awright> That's... um... not exactly helpful
<Traveler__> h00k: It didn't work
<h00k> Traveler__: I'm not sure, perhaps somebody else knows
<nixkix> you got a smaller version for putting it on a usb drive?
<nixkix> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.4-alternate-i386.iso
<Traveler__> The cursor just flashes, but windows xp doesn't load
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: hehe, roger. i like it because it's pretty :-) at least with this Aurora Leopard BSM theme i have on it. even though i mostly make use of the command line
<GeekSquid> nixkix: ubuntu isn't really small, I did ask you how much ram you had, I'll tell you I have had 8.04 with gnome running in 384mb of ram, if you want really small I reccommend puppy or dsl, but those arn't ubuntu and not supported here
<melanie> i have aproblem whit linx!
<nixkix> no man
<acerimmer> ttklopc: such love...
<michael_> how can i upgrade from tomboy 0.14 to the latest version?
<nixkix> im talking about for installing
<nixkix> instead of a huge iso
<rolsworth> since ubuntu 10.04 screwed up so called ake raid installation what are the ways they could fix this? do you wait until the next version for a fix"
<AAA_awright> h00k: Huh, ignoring the language, that's a problem I have
<acerimmer> !ask|melanie
<ubottu> melanie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AAA_awright> h00k: Those phantom double clicks are getting really annoying, any clue what that's about?
<Traveler__> ONe thing though, during the update to 10.4 when it was installing the kernel, i choose to keep my original list rather then installing the package mainters list
<melanie> when i start my computer ,and when the login come , my screen go black and i cannot do nothing! can you help me? http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95172
<Traveler__> Is there a way to install the package mainters list again with the current kernel?
<DasEi> michael: on your own risk : https://launchpad.net/~tomboy-packagers/+archive/development
<DasEi> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<h00k> AAA_awright: uh, I don't know?
<wubba> I am not getting any sound but lspci shows: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<dominicdinada> Anybody good with working with wireless mastermode?
<nixkix> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<wubba> any idea why I can't hear sound?  This worked before upgrading to 10.04
<nixkix> good?
<onetinsoldier> michael_: what version of ubuntu are you using? what release?
<h00k> AAA_awright: I suppose see if it's a hardware problem, perhaps file a bug, check the forums
<DasEi> wubba: alsamixergui installed ?
<michael_> onetinsoldier, actually ... crunchbang ... but figured i'd ask here anyway
<michael_> onetinsoldier, 10.4
<wubba> DasEi, not sure
<onetinsoldier> michael_: i'm guessing that's a very old version
<acerimmer> wubba: check your input/output settings for sound
<onetinsoldier> michael_: crunchbang? ok, what's crunchbang?
<DasEi> wubba: sudo apt-get install alsamixergui && alsamixergui
<GeekSquid> melanie: running an Xfix might clear up your problem, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<GeekSquid> DasEi loose the & &
<DasEi> !crunchbang | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<melanie> lynx
<MrKeuner> hi, my lenovo x200 laptop hibernates instead of suspending although I have set it to suspend in power manager, how can I enable logging of power manager? When I choose suspend from the menu it suspends and wakes up fine, it is only when it is idle 10 minutes that it goes to hibernate instead of suspending
<shreymech> hi.. can anyone tell me the importance of updating to a new kernel image from old.. as i can see my system is updating to new image linux-image 2.6.32-22
<michael_> onetinsoldier, ubuntu on openbox window manager
<DasEi> GeekSquid: explain ?
<melanie> GeekSquid Lynx
<onetinsoldier> michael_: you are running 10.04 but you have 0.12 installed? my version is 1.2.1
<h00k> shreymech: bugfixes, new things?
<GeekSquid> DasEi: sorry, I read that wrong
<DasEi> k
<michael_> onetinsoldier, ya ... must be something with crunchbangs repositories i think ...
<Marttin> hello
<Marttin> hi there emma
<onetinsoldier> michael_: you can always go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<emma> oh hello
<Marttin> are you busy?
<DasEi> michael: getting by ?
<GeekSquid> melanie: restart and hold the SHIFT key, enter recovery mode for the top kernel listed, run xfix then reboot again and see how that treats you
<wubba> dasei, ok thats installed
<melanie> explain more
<DasEi> wubba: so can you launch it ?
<shreymech> h00k, i m not asking about the importance of system update.... my question is specific... what is the change brought by new linux image...
<wubba> yes it actually auto launched when I isntalled it
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: so chkdsk /f is done.  maybe i should try wubi one more time
<h00k> shreymech: You can check the changelog underneath it in the update-manager
<DasEi> shreymech: look in the changelog , or at kernel.org
<h00k> shreymech: I don't remember specifically
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: roger. i can only say.... good luck! :-)
<lazarus477> Question: How do I disable my firwall in the latest ubuntu?
<wubba> DasEi, yes it launched on the install
<SuperID> I've just set up an irc server on my sheevaplug running ubuntu and I'd like to get a couple of testers
<SuperID>  freesql.org 6667 #tlam should be open to the public I think
<h00k> !firewall | lazarus477
<ubottu> lazarus477: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: thanks, with the way this netbook has been stressing me out, i am going to need it
<h00k> SuperID: do not spam here
<shreymech> h00k, DasEi, thanx both...
<DasEi> wubba: is your s-card shown correctly in it's tilebar ?
<h00k> shreymech: :)
<onetinsoldier> shreymech: hello. you want to know what the changes were for the new kernel revision
<SuperID> h00k, ok..... seemed like a valid request though
<shreymech> onetinsoldier, yes man..
<h00k> SuperID: not here, it isn't.
<wubba> DasEi, The card is showing up as PulseAudio - I have a Nvidia
<lazarus477> ty
<SuperID> h00k:  ok where would be a better UBUNTU community then?
<h00k> SuperID: At least not in the support channel, but I don't think the other channels will welcome it either
<onetinsoldier> shreymech: try the following command --> zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<shreymech> Hello Everybody - Howzzzz your new experience with lucid going on.. did u guyd found any major bugs till noww....?????
<melanie> GeekSquid what is kernel?
<DasEi> wubba: nah, pulse acts as a sound-proxy, and not as a s-card;  are the channels unmuted ?
<Marttin> anyone can help me with NdisWrapper?
<sebsebseb> hi melanie
<melanie> hi
<wubba> DasEi, on the mixer it shows green with little speakers
<DasEi> wubba:(speaker icons  (clickable) green ?) > unmute , also rise pcm
<sebsebseb> !kernel | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<melanie> is this good: restart and hold the SHIFT key, enter recovery mode for the top kernel listed, run xfix then reboot again and see how that treats you
<sebsebseb> melanie: basically the Linux kernel is there in the background, and it runs the software
<wubba> DasEi, green means muted?
<DasEi> wubba: no, green is fine
<wubba> DasEi, The bar is about 3/4 up on both channels
<wubba> proc shows the card
<DasEi> wubba: so need some more debugging then, follow :
<DasEi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<JoshDreamland> wow, I can't stand this anymore
<zloog> hamlogic
<wubba> DasEi, thanks - I will take a look
<DasEi> wubba: least I know card is supported, if it all fails, install latest alsa from source
<GeekSquid> zloog: cqcq qrz
<william> Ubuntu rocks
<wubba> DasEi, it worked before upgrading to 10.04
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: that's ashame in a way, she left already,  oh well.  I was looking through her issue
<DasEi> wubba: as said, works with ubuntu, minor issue
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: what she had typed in the channel
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: seemed like a graphics card problem, monitor was reporting out of sync
<Aruna> i am using wired and wireless network for 3 months now i upgraded to ubuntu 10.4 it was working fine today when i started my computer the internet is not work ing! i went to network connection i see that wired connection detail is automatically removed and wireless detail is there but in top bar i see network is desabled! can anyone help me ?
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: it seemed like a rather new user as well,  who maybe now has given up on Ubuntu, but oh well
<AAA_awright> Is there any chance Ubuntu is going to fix bugs/update packages without making me wait half a year with this upgrade?
<futsuriai> Hello, having trouble booting the UNR from a usb, it hangs on a blank screen after showing a loading-type splash
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: or perhaps was rebooting to try, we can't help everybody especially with so few of us
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: that's true
<wildbat> AAA_awright, download from a different mirror?
<arinda> hi all. can i backup installed ubuntu in one DVD like live cd?
<acerimmer> !rsync|arinda
<ubottu> arinda: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<duffydack> arinda, remastersys
<arinda> duffydack, it can backup all program with it's config?
<napoleon98> anyone have any MUST HAVE apps for ubuntu? im new to it so still lookign around
<shreymech> onetinsoldier, yes man...
<onetinsoldier> shreymech: try the following command --> zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<shreymech> Hello Everybody - Howzzzz your new experience with lucid going on.. did u guyd found any major bugs till noww....?????
<Aruna> Anyoen help me for for my problem ?
<h00k> napoleon98: check in the Ubuntu Software Center for things you might find useful
<duffydack> arinda, it does, and makes it a live, with installer
<onetinsoldier> shreymech: try the following command --> zless /usr/share/doc/linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic/changelog.Debian.gz
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: and then 7 people give options that don't answer the question, arinda: there are ways to backup, not sure your whole sitiuation
<sebsebseb> napoleon98: I think the manual does some software recommendations as well
<napoleon98> ty
<acerimmer> arinda: your program config are hidden files in your /home.
<h00k> shreymech: Since it's not directly support related, you might want to check #ubuntu-offtopic
<shreymech> onetinsoldier, ok thx
<AAA_awright> wildbat: For instance, waiting for the next upgrade to fix gnome-power-manager, or update Firefox to 3.6. It seems only the very most serious security holes ever get upgrades
<sebsebseb> napoleon98: also that manual is great, for new users
<sebsebseb> !manual | napoleon98
<ubottu> napoleon98: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<onetinsoldier> shreymech: you're welcome
<Aruna> my network conneciton detail is disappaired and i cant use internet.
<napoleon98> noob alert.. wheres the manual? lol
<napoleon98> nvm
<napoleon98> lol
<GeekSquid> napoleon98: start with www.ubuntupocketguide.com
<nomasteryoda> napoleon98, yeah that's a dirty word around these parts
<roberto__> anyone have problems sending emails with attachedments from evolution?
<h00k> !info firefox | AAA_awright
<roberto__> and with gmail as the server
<ubottu> AAA_awright: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 10601 kB, installed size 28668 kB
<Aruna> i am using wired and wireless network for 3 months now i upgraded to ubuntu 10.4 it was working fine today when i started my computer the internet is not work ing! i went to network connection i see that wired connection detail is automatically removed and wireless detail is there but in top bar i see network is desabled! can anyone help me ?
<shreymech> onetinsoldier,   Howzzzz your new experience with lucid going on.. did u guyd found any major bugs till noww....?????
<codygman> what's that really popular streaming website?
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: napoleon98 nah probabyl better to start with that manual now, then do pocketguide
<acerimmer> aruna: what wireless card?
<h00k> shreymech: Since it's not directly support related, please head over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<haavaros> Hi! My 10.04 installation just stop at a black screen ... I've tried USB and several CDs generated from different images. Help pls?
<myk_robinson> Is there a way to get Docky to work properly with Open Office? It shows multiple icons when open, and they do not respond like other icons
<acerimmer> aruna: and what version did you upgrade from
<duffydack> arinda, sorry I didnt read properly..it doesnt save your home settings.. just installs ubuntu with apps you already have installed..  if you want a complete backup, then go with clonezilla.
<shreymech> h00k, k
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: I just now learned of it
<nomasteryoda> Aruna, did you remove all the current wireless connections and try to rejoin your network?
<nomasteryoda> I had to do that
<Sereph> if something says its for kde does that mean it can not be used on gnome?
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: oh
<JoshDreamland> Hoping someone can answer me one simple question: I want to install Lucid over Karmic. I chose Karmic's partition and said not to format. It says system folders will be erased. Does that include /home/?
<Aruna> it was workign for months but suddenly it gives problem
<arinda> acerimmer, duffydack. yup. i wanna make DVD based on installed ubuntu. so, if i reinstalling system, i just install that DVD and all program with it's config has installed in the same time
<miked595> JoshDreamland: is it on the same partition?
<nomasteryoda> JoshDreamland, if /home existed inside that partition, yes
<Aruna> acerimmer, broadcom  but i have the dirver installed and it was working suddenly when today mornig i login the network is not there in network connection for wired
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: I have been bash'ing it out for so long I forgot new stuff becomes available so often
<acerimmer> joshdreamland: if your /home is in its own partition, you're safe
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: bashing out?
<onetinsoldier> shreymech: yes. couldn't seem to load up, or, make from scratch and save... an fwbuilder-3.0.7 firewall script. it would ctd when trying to do either of those. not sure what the issue is. now, it depends on if you really think that's a major bug though. but have a found a bug? yeah.. seems so
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: it didnt work... ia m tired of seeing "no root file system is defined
<JoshDreamland> miked595: yes, it is
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: bourne again shell =bash ... LOL
<JoshDreamland> Can't I tell it to import that home dir?
<acerimmer> arnida: remastersys - you talking about bascially a custom distro.
<miked595> JoshDreamland: then it will be wiped out
<haavaros> JoshDreamland: You may be in a world of hell hours from now. I've been on this channel the last week seeing ppl getting beat up by the lynx ... I have too. Take a full backup of your system before upgrading. Many have no problems, but too many does
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: oh been using the commands mainly you mean?
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: darn. this is after you did a chkdsk.. right?
<miked595> JoshDreamland: back it up to another disk
<duffydack> arinda, then a complete backup is the only way..  a remastersys doesnt save personal configs..
<sebsebseb> haavaros: uhmm
<JoshDreamland> miked595: Can't I Just rename it?
<sebsebseb> haavaros:  Stop trying to scare new users or whatever that is!
<FluffyMaster> yup, i did a wubi isntall
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: exactly
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: keep in mind.. i know nothing about 'wubi'. there isn't a #wubi channel either. i don't think it's really supported
<acerimmer> arnida: go to your home, show hidden files, select all and copy
<Aruna> on top of the bar it says Network ing Disabled.
<JoshDreamland> sebsebseb: There's no scaring me. Besides, he's right.
<arinda> duffydack. is remastersys like AptonCD?
<miked595> JoshDreamland: well the installer is going to reformat the partition so that wont help
<haavaros> sebsebseb: It's a fair warning, many ppl in here getting problems with Lucid, along with me. I recommend waiting a couple of months
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: i could try a gparted check again
<onetinsoldier> FluffyMaster: all i can say is, i make sure i can get my linux installed. even if it means i have to start over from scratch
<sebsebseb> hagabaka: oh one of those
<duffydack> !remastersys | arinda
<sebsebseb> hagabaka: not you
<duffydack> doh
<JoshDreamland> miked595: I specified it /not/ to format the partition
<sebsebseb> haavaros: oh one of those hrm
<Aruna> ?
<sebsebseb> haavaros: let them try 10.04,  if they have serious enough problems with it,  they can try a previous version or aother distro
<duffydack> arinda, aptoncd just saves pkgs to offline install..
<h00k> JoshDreamland: that is probably a bad idea as it will only overwrite the files they have in common, you might end up with some scattered useless files
<sebsebseb> haavaros: sometime it is actsauly better to recommend another distro to someone by the weay
<GeekSquid> miked595: there is such thing as a persistant home directory, very nice if you want to keep your configs between installs
<miked595> JoshDreamland: i would still backup the data if it is important. you can recursive archive switch the cp command sudo cp -ra source dest
<sebsebseb> hi again melanie
<acerimmer> !ubuntuone|joshdreamland
<ubottu> joshdreamland: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<miked595> GeekSquid: wouldn't that require that home have it's own partition?
<Aruna> anyone help me.
<GeekSquid> miked595: yes, yes it would
<h00k> !anyone | Aruna
<ubottu> Aruna: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<melanie> i do :(restart and hold the SHIFT key, enter recovery mode for the top kernel listed, run xfix then reboot again and see how that treats you)but where you run xfix?
<nomasteryoda> oh h00k he already asked
<miked595> GeekSquid: in JoshDreamland's case home is on the main partition
<nomasteryoda> and described the problem
<h00k> nomasteryoda: yes, buy way up there
<haavaros> sebsebseb: Well, everyone considering Lucid should be warned that many have had serious problems, and that a full backup of the entire system should be made. I've had multiple problems my self, and so have many others I've seen in here
<sebsebseb> JoshDreamland: did you do a clean install of Karmic?
<miked595> I would just do a dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok let's see if I can help you some how hrm
<GeekSquid> melanie: after entering recovery mode, a menu will show up, in that menu there will be Xfix
<melanie> no!
<JoshDreamland> sebsebseb: No, I upgraded using System Update or whatever it's called
<arinda> ok. thanks all
<h00k> nomasteryoda, Aruna  it's best practice to re-ask every couple minutes, it's hard to keep track of everyone's things
<melanie> no xfix
<sebsebseb> melanie: your on 10.04?
<JoshDreamland> sebsebseb: Which broke -everything-
<melanie> yes
<sebsebseb> JoshDreamland: ok that normalley works
<sebsebseb> !home | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nomasteryoda> experience on this channel has taught me otherwise... that asking over and over only makes people ignore
<melanie> sebsebseb i do :(restart and hold the SHIFT key, enter recovery mode for the top kernel listed, run xfix then reboot again and see how that treats you)but where you run xfix?
<Barnabas> sebsebseb, isnt and "xfix" the same as a "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<sebsebseb> Barnabas: probably
<acerimmer> JoshDreamland: FWIW: i set up a partition for /home.  Just did the distro upgrade.  All my /home files were retained.
<h00k> nomasteryoda: too often, yes
<Barnabas> sebsebseb, perhaps a workaround then
<sebsebseb> melanie: that's one way to fix xorg well if it shows
<sebsebseb> melanie: xfix in recovery mode
<h00k> nomasteryoda: and if nobody knows, then they usually don't answer
<sebsebseb> melanie: if not there is another way
<aitiba> hi
<GeekSquid> melanie: sorry for giving you wrong information, xfix does not exist in Lucid
<melanie> ok!!
<melanie> go on sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: oh they got rid of it?  well I remember when I thought they were going to get rid  of recovery mode in 10.04
<aitiba> the news usability problam that are on 10.04 are they licenced by gpl?
<sebsebseb> !xorg | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: so she wants xorg reset?
<miked595> JoshDreamland: always make a backup of your data before resizing a partition, if you go that route
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: restart x?
<FluffyMaster> onetinsoldier: gparted still says unallocated
<BiggFREE> Where can I find a list of commands available in this OS ?
<JoshDreamland> what's the package that adds "Open in Terminal" to your context menu/
<JoshDreamland> s/\//?
<sebsebseb> BiggFREE: not sure, but well here's a start I guess
<sebsebseb> !terminal | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<h00k> !manual | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: melanie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ... was the old way ... hold on while I try this in a VM
<h00k> if that helps, anyway.
<sebsebseb> h00k: surely that doesn't have all the commands?
<omar> is it possible to grep for something in .bash_history and redirect to to commandline in one fell swoop? i'm currently copy/pasting :(
<h00k> sebsebseb: of course not
<BiggFREE> ty :)
<wildbat> JoshDreamland, nautils-open-terminal
<sebsebseb> h00k: ah ok, he said list of commands, not all commands
<brah-> how can I view a file
<brah-> via ssh
<brah-> give me some viewer names
<BiggFREE> Yes A list
<hebz0rl> brah-, nano
<brah-> thx
<sebsebseb> BiggFREE: the manual
<h00k> brah-: vim?
<BiggFREE> ok
<wildbat> brah-, pico,nano, vim, vi, edit~ etc
<JoshDreamland> wildbat: thanks
<melanie> my screen go black!
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: what's your host OS?
<omar> anyone know how to redirect output directly to be executed by a terminal?
<sebsebseb> melanie: By the way have you installed a graphics card driver? probably not
<melanie> no
<psusi> omar, what?
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: winXP on my VM, on my laptop I have it the other way around
<franl> In Lucid, is there any way to configure the sensitivity of gnome-panel's autohide feature?  When I move my mouse to the top edge of the screen, the panel doesn't always unhide.
<dipu> Hi .. I am running ubuntu 10.04 .. youtube audio does not work on firefox..3.6.3 .. any ideas ....thanx in advance
<omar> psusi, for instance, grepping for a command in .bash_history and executing it immediately instead of copy/pasting it
<sebsebseb> melanie: so  uhmmm  well I could  find the text again, basically the log in screen wont' show  properly yes?
<melanie> when i close my screen, i wait (the login music) and i open my screen and i have an image!
<psusi> omar, if you want the output of grep to be executed, pipe it to another shell instance...
<sebsebseb> melanie: is auto log in enabled?
<melanie> yes
<GeekSquid> melanie: it isn't a fujitsu is it?
<melanie> no
<omar> psusi,  how can i do that?
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok, so what's the problem exactly then?
<psusi> omar, grep | bash
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: maybe she doesn't need xorg reset
<omar> oh thought so
<moes> I have a triple boot system w/Windows XP,Ubuntu Hardy,Debian Lenny...Lenny controls the grub bootloader...I want to uninstall Hardy and clean install Lucid but not use grub 2 as the bootloaded rather continue to use Lenny grub as the bootloader ...Is this possible???
<sebsebseb> melanie: if you have auto log in enabled,  the log in screen won't show at all, or not for long
<omar> psusi, thanks!
<sebsebseb> melanie: I think
<arthurjohnson> Whats the applet that takes the titlebar and puts it in the panel on UNR?
<h00k> moes: yes, you can tell Lucid not to install a bootloader
<acerimmer> moes yes.  Just don't install an new bootlaoder
<melanie> sebsebseb :when i start my computer ,the screen go black at the login so i close my screen, i wait (the login music) and i open my screen and i have an image!
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: seems like a display power cycle fixes it, melanie: yes?
<Jordan_U> moes: Yes, but grub2 will automatically add entries for all your other OSs, Lenny won't.
<moes> hook,,acerimer  Thanks for the help
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: probably getting her xorg rest, should be a kind of last resort, in case something goes wrong with that
<taoist> is there support for the 5 gen ipod nano using ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: I assume you know that it doesn't take much for xorg to start being silly
<poenuosecr> ok I have a question about a really rare package. I cant seem to find it in ubuntu 10.04. its called "clamuko" and is an on-access scanner for clamav. does anyone know how I could install it?
<poenuosecr> !clamuko
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: I sneeze and Xorg acts up
<Jordan_U> moes: The option is somewhat hidden in a button labeled only "advanced"
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: heh in a way
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok so yeah the log in
<sebsebseb> melanie: when the computer boots up though, do you see a boot up  splash screen, by the way?
<poenuosecr> ubottu doesnt know anything about clamuko
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<melanie> no
<moes> Jordan_U, Is grub 2 still a problem
<sebsebseb> melanie: no  Ubuntu is loading up image?
<melanie> boot up like?
<Jordan_U> moes: A problem in what way?
<onetinsoldier> poenuosecr: if you can get the source you can always try to compile it and install it
<sebsebseb> melanie: yes  the dots
<sebsebseb> melanie: the loading up dots and Ubuntu logo, you see this?
<melanie> no just login screen1
<joscht> hello everyone i need help i am getting a 404 error not found and cant update anything
<moes> Jordan_U, I have seen a lot of problem being asked on the channel about grub 2
<sebsebseb> melanie: so you do get to see a log in screen?
<Keaton> Hello, #ubuntu.
<poenuosecr> onetinsoldier: where could I find the source?
<melanie> yes but my screen turn black if i open it
<melanie> at the start
<Barnabas> poenuosecr, if it is in the repo
<sebsebseb> melanie: what do yo umean open?
<melanie> computer
<Barnabas> apt-get source <package>
<zetheroo> sharing files and folders just does not work in Ubuntu anymore - it's an absolute joke!
<sebsebseb> melanie:  if the screen is showing,  the lap top is not closed
<sebsebseb> melanie: it's a lap top yes?
<melanie> scuse me ...the screen!!!
<Keaton> ALSA isn't finding my speakers since I upgraded to 10.04, could someone help me troubleshoot the problem?
<Flynsarmy> How do you switch to the old style updater? the new one is retarded. Turns out it's been up for days, just minimized and on a different virtual desktop so i never even knew there were updates available
<sensae> I switched metacity themes and now my min/max/close buttons are on the right. How do I move them back over to the left?
<Jordan_U> moes: I think that's mostly because people aren't familiar with it.
<melanie> not a laptop1
<joscht> can someone help for some reason it is trying to update something not in /etc/apt/sources.list and it makes my update not work
<Guest93007> does bash recognize an alias or string as being a user's home directory?
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok
<ubunt_user> can i save my session in ssh?
<moes> Jordan_U, Okay thanks will give it a try
<ubunt_user> my current dir?
<Jordan_U> moes: You're welcome.
<sebsebseb> melanie: normal computer desktop monitor screen?  right.   if you leave it on,  showing stuff,  that's when you see the black, before the log in screen loads up?
<h00k> !controls | sensae
<ubottu> sensae: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<onetinsoldier> poenuosecr: i don't know
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid:  melanie  might have a Plymouth issue, trying to find out
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: it might not be a xorg and log in screen issue,  or maybe there are two issues
<melanie> that turn black at the login only!!
<bastid_raZor> ubunt_user: in a sense yes.. look into 'screen'  .. man screen
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: looking at her pastebin, seems compiz is also having trouble
<dipu> Hi .. I am running ubuntu 10.04 .. youtube audio does not work on firefox..3.6.3 .. any ideas ....thanx in advance
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: oh I didn't go on the pastebin
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok
<sebsebseb> melanie: your in Ubuntu right now I assume?
<melanie> yes
<sebsebseb> melanie: right go to
<sebsebseb> melanie: system > administration > hardware drivers
<Keaton> dipu: I'm having the same problem, no sound since I upgraded. :(
<sebsebseb> melanie: then tell me if there is a graphics card driver available for you to install or not, and what is avaialble if so
<anon^_^> Anyone know how to change device assignment?
<joscht> can someone help for some reason it is trying to update something not in /etc/apt/sources.list and it makes my update not work
<dipu> Keaton: not sure if the problem is with ffx or flash
<Dayofswords> is the ubuntufourms freaking out for you guys?
<anon^_^> I removed a device, restarted, and Ubuntu OS device was properly assigned /dev/sda
<bastid_raZor> joscht: possibly something in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ?
<anon^_^> but when i replace the device, Ubuntu OS device is assigned /dev/sdb
<Keaton> Could someone help me with my audio problem?
<poenuosecr> could  anyone tell me if package avfs (FUSE-base VFS (Virtual FileSystem)) can cause any security problems?
<roberto__> Dayofswords: nop, all calm and docile for me
<melanie> wait...that can help you?:http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95173
<yrlnry> I just upgraded to 10.4.  I used to be able to drag windows between workspaces.  If I dragged a window off the edge of the screen, the workspace switched and I could drop the window in the new workspace.  Now I can't do that; it doesn't switch.  How do I fix that?
<Tired_2> Its been a while since I used any linux with wifi... what are the chances it will find my wifi card with minimal effort on first install?  I dont want to have to run a cable to play with drivers.  It is a netgear wg311v2
<roberto__> yrlnry: I want that too
<Jordan_U> anon^_^: That's why for config files like fstab UUIDs are recommended instead of device names.
<Keaton> Tired_2: It's a helluva lot easier than it used to be.
<ubunt_user> why do i have no shares tab in samba SWAT? do i have to set it?
<Tired_2> (yea, i just heard my own voice tell me to google it)
<Dayofswords> well, the ubuntuforums are refresh looping for me atm, no toher site is doing that
<Dayofswords> no other*
<Tired_2> oh, i could use that fancy windows ubuntu installer
<anon^_^> Jordan_U how do you go about fixing an issue like that?
<Keaton> Tired_2, The proprietary driver installer makes getting most wifi device to work a breeze, if you don't mind using a binary blob.
<sebsebseb> melanie: I don't know what that is a pastebin of maybe GeekSquid knows
<todkon> hello, I have two problems since I've installed Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix on my Asus Eee 1000... First, the wifi works for 3 minutes after login, then asks for my WPA2 password again, failing to connect. Second issue is with the touchpad gestures, 2 clicks does right click, 3 does middle mouse, its backwards and unnatural. I cannot find a solution to resolve either problem. Please help :).
<Jordan_U> anon^_^: Use UUIDs instead of device names in configuration files.
<Tired_2> i dont mind
<roberto__> Dayofswords: try turning off cookies to that site temporarily and see if it chills out
<Tired_2> just feeling linux'y tonight
<Tired_2> its been a while since I computed on a desktop with linux
<sebsebseb> melanie: Can you do as I asked please? so system > administration  > hardware drivers
<melanie> no driver!
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok can you run this command in the termianl  lspci  and pastebin the output
<wildbat_laptop> Tired_2, yu can try the live CD ~ try if it can use your wifi you have nthing you need to config ^^~
<Tired_2> eh, screw it
<Tired_2> thats a lot of work
<melanie> :http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95173
<sebsebseb> melanie: also that is a clean install of 10.04 yes?
<poenuosecr> could anyone please tell me how to turn clamd on-access scanning on so it scans everything I download?
<skochty> hello
<melanie> yes
<sebsebseb> melanie: you didn't upgrade it from a previous version yes?
<melanie> upgrad yes
<luis_> hi ppl
<luis_> hi need help in a grub2 update problem
<MrKeuner> hi, my lenovo x200 laptop hibernates instead of suspending although I have set it to suspend in power manager, how can I enable logging of power manager? When I choose suspend from the menu it suspends and wakes up fine, it is only when it is idle 10 minutes that it goes to hibernate instead of suspending
<luis_> no windows 7 boot
<luis_> after update
<wildbat_laptop> luis no option or it can't boot ?~ details?
<sebsebseb> melanie: lspci in  the terminal and pastebin the out put and give me the link
<sebsebseb> melanie: or uhmm
<sebsebseb> melanie: Do you have Intel graphics card?
<melanie> yes
<luis_> option yes, but when i select it, it restarst grub
<bastid_raZor> poenuosecr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   look at `run as a daemon`
<Radio-b> hi, I rearranged partitions and grub2 got clobbered
<sebsebseb> melanie: Intel graphics ok, that explains why no driver showed in  hardware drivers
<Radio-b> it outputs 'unknown filesystem' and dumps down to grub rescue
<roberto__> todkon: problems with the x-input config swaps the buttons .. see if you can iplement this fix from Favux (with different hardware but the same issue): http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9241261&postcount=952
<wildbat_laptop> todkon try install wicd
<Jordan_U> luis_: Can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<sebsebseb> also maybe GeekSquid  since Intel graphics her compiz won't work properly or something, but I don't know
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted
<Radio-b> I get to `insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod' and the same error occurs
<sebsebseb> melanie: how long does it take Ubuntu to boot up?
<Radio-b> root is set to a device that definitely contains the path /boot/grub/liux.mod
<melanie> maybe 10 sec or 20
<wildbat_laptop> luis, boot to ubuntu and open terminal try : sudo update-grub
<todkon> wildbat_laptop: I tried wicd and it didn't replace network manager, made everything worse this time :(
<roberto__> todkon: or search taht site for swap buttons and touchpad :S
<sebsebseb> melanie: ok
<todkon> thanks roberto__
<yrlnry> roberto__:  I figured out how to fix it.
<wildbat_laptop> todkon, uninstall nm ?
<om3n5150> I have a simple question if anyone wants to private chat with me, to avoid the constant scrolling. Or I could just say in here I suppose.
<sebsebseb> melanie: well your lucky really, I mean you can still log in, there was someone earlier who coudn't even log in since  some issue with the log in screen and xorg
<roberto__> yrlnry: dimelo!
<todkon> good point :P wildbat_laptop
<todkon> hahaha
<Jordan_U> luis_: I'm betting you installed grub to your windows partition.
<roberto__> yrlnry: err, umm, tell me it!
<yrlnry> roberto__:  First you sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager , to acquire the ccsm program.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Network manager is refuseing to connect.. but 'dhclient' gets me an ip from my router/lan...
<sebsebseb> melanie: also if you had a Nivida or ATI card and installed propritary driver for this,   the boot up would probably mess up.
<sebsebseb> melanie: you have a choice
<melanie> i have no trouble whir Koala!
<luis_> jordan_u no such file
<yrlnry> roberto__:  Then you go into the config for the "edge wall" plugin and select the rightmost tab, "edge flipping", and check the "edge flip move" box.
<skochty> i need a linux system with low memory usage, care to recommend some for my old laptop(256MB RAM)?
<yrlnry> roberto__:  Insane, isn't it?
<dbum> OK.... my first real problem in Lucid...I have an ATI X800 and I have only been using one monitor. (vga port)  I just got a dvi 2 vga connector and hooked it up and both monitors work but I can not enable desktop effects when I have the 2nd monitor enabled.  If anyone could help!!! thanks in advance.
<Dayofswords> ubuntu forums are still constantly refreshing (it says bilberry or lingonberry right before it refreshes)
<Dayofswords> it also says one user online, me
<Dr_Willis> skochty:  try 'tiny core linux'
<roberto__> yrlnry: where is edge wall?
<sebsebseb> melanie: you could put kaola back on,  another distro even if you wanted.  You could just live with seeing black on boot up.  Or you could try restarting xorg to see if that will solve the problem, but if xorg goes wrong on you, which it probably won't if just re starting, but if it does it will be ah probably
<Jordan_U> luis_: "debconf-show grub-pc" is a command
<luis_> wildbat_laptop already done it
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted
<luis_> ok
<iflema> skochty puppy linux
<luis_> sorry
<sebsebseb> melanie: you could also maybe try another log in screen, to see if that loads up properly
<yrlnry> roberto__: sorry, "desktop wall".
<sebsebseb> melanie: or not
<luis_> Jordan_U : Usage:
<melanie> so i live whit that s**t
<luis_>     debconf-show packagename [...] [--db=dbname]
<luis_>     debconf-show --listowners [--db=dbname]
<luis_>     debconf-show --listdbs
<FloodBot1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<om3n5150> What's a good program to use that supports ffmpeg, like MPC in Windows?
<sebsebseb> melanie: uhmm
<Guest66757> !language melanie
<roberto__> yrlnry: I'm sorry wait ..  Imean, which section is it in?
<Jordan_U> Radio-b: Does "ls" list the partition you are looking for? Remember that in grub2 partitions start at 1, not 0
<luis_> sorry again
<sebsebseb> melanie: how can I explain this uhmm
<{C9}Blizakster> Ubuntu 10.04 = Headache for me lmao
<sebsebseb> melanie: a lot of graphics cards don't work properly in Ubuntu at the moment, because of lack of manufacture support
<Radio-b> Jordan_U: hda0,5 is listed
<poenuosecr> could anyone please tell me how to make sure
<sebsebseb> melanie: also there is nothing wrong with putting 9.10 back on if you choose to do so,  you have untill the end of April next year when it comes to support as in security updates
<poenuosecr> could anyone please tell me how to make sure "on-access" scanning is on in ubuntu?
<Glacer> there is a bug in ubuntu, my USB speakers and all will work, USB drive, then sometimes I have to reboot to get it to even read camera. it does fine after rebooting
<Radio-b> if I root hda0,5 and ls /, it lists the contents
<luis_> jordan_U debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permissão negada
<luis_>   grub-pc/kopt_extracted: false
<luis_>   grub2/kfreebsd_cmdline:
<luis_> * grub-pc/install_devices: /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Generic-_Multi-Card_20071114173400000-0:0-part1
<luis_>   grub-pc/postrm_purge_boot_grub: false
<luis_>   grub-pc/disk_description:
<FloodBot1> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luis_> * grub2/linux_cmdline:
<luis_>   grub-pc/install_devices_empty: false
<{C9}Blizakster> Question: How to get Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n working on 10.04 ?
<Guest66757> !language melanie
<sebsebseb> melanie: newer is not always better, it depends on the user, but also their hardware
<om3n5150> I had that problem, with the BCM wireless adapter.
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted
<roberto__> luis_: more pastebin.ubuntu.com, less paste
<sebsebseb> melanie: 9.10 is actsauly better than 10.04 in certain ways
<{C9}Blizakster> 9.10 doesn't like my wlan either
<GeekSquid> roberto__: that's paste.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> melanie: if you want to attempt restartging xorg though
<om3n5150> System > Administration > Hardware Drivers fixed it for me
<{C9}Blizakster> 9.04 is the one i've been using until I get help :)
<sebsebseb> !xorg | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yrlnry> roberto__:  "Desktop".   Or just type "wall" in the "filter" box.
<{C9}Blizakster> I know how to do that much i'm not a complete noob lol
<dipu> Hi all .. youtube audio doesn't work with ubuntu 10.04 .. any ideas ??
<melanie> sebsebseb :ok thank for your help
<Jordan_U> luis_: Yes, you have grub set to install to your windows partition. Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and when prompted for install devices choose just /dev/sda, *not* any partitions like /dev/sda1.
<sebsebseb> melanie: uhmm
<joscht> can someone help for some reason it is trying to update something not in /etc/apt/sources.list and it makes my update not work
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted I also can't access the internet so I'm pretty mucbh at a stand still
<{C9}Blizakster> dipu: does any audio work at all ?
<albertolempira> hey guys i was wondering if there's a way evolution mail can run on background so i don't have to open it every time i log in to get my emails. Anyone have an idea? thanks in advance
<melanie> ubottu: that not good informations!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> melanie: what are you doing to?
<Glacer> Always act like a noob and you get more help
<Glacer> ;x
<dbum> I have an ATI X800 and I have only been using one monitor. (vga port)  I just got a dvi 2 vga connector and hooked it up and both monitors work but I can not enable desktop effects when I have the 2nd monitor enabled.  If anyone could help!!! thanks in advance.
<sebsebseb> melanie: What are you going to do?
<omar> how can add an "open in terminal" context item in nautilus
<dipu> yes .. mp3 etc works
<roberto__> yrlnry: ok I set that :)
<dipu> flash audio has issues
<Jordan_U> Radio-b: Does "ls (hd0,5)/" list the files you expect?
<melanie> i stay whie 10.04 and wait for an update...
<joscht> can someone help for some reason it is trying to update something not in /etc/apt/sources.list and it makes my update not work i get a 404 error not found
<luis_> thanks Jordan_U i'll try it...sorry about the floods everybody
<sebsebseb> melanie: uhmm thing is when it comes to that is uhmm
<Radio-b> Jordan_U: yes, boot, grub, and the works are all there
<sebsebseb> melanie: a update is not likely to come that will fix your issue in 10.04, because they only tend to do security updates
<dipu> Blizakster : only flash has issues
<todkon> roberto__: I'm a bit confused, but where would the xinput file be locatted? I can't seem to find the right file in /etc/X11
<scheng> somebody used ubuntu 10.0.4?
<CloudMonkee> how do i recognize myself
<Jordan_U> Radio-b: try running "set prefix=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/" then "insmod normal" then "normal"
<CloudMonkee> as in auth*
<Dr_Willis> joscht:  check /etc/apt/sources.d/  thats where 'extra' sources should be configfured at. It could also be the servers are down.
<sebsebseb> melanie: Is there a feature in 10.04 that you want, that 9.10 does not have?
<melanie> sebsebseb : no
<acerimmer> Radio-b : sudo update-grub
<joscht> Dr_Willis: thanks i will check right now
<CloudMonkee> melanie: trust me, download 10.04. it is a goldmine.
<sebsebseb> melanie: well then you may as well put 9.10 back on for now at least.  next version of Ubuntu will be 10.10 at the end of October by the way
<Dr_Willis> omar:  theres some package yopu install that can add that feature. 'ubuntu-tweak' can also install it for you
<Radio-b> update-grub isn't available in the rescue
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: she has 10.04 already and an issue with it
<Radio-b> giving those commands a spin
<todkon> ah nevermind, I assume its just xinitrc
<melanie> viva october!
<roberto__> todkon: honestly, I'm not sure. I just know that thread everyone is talking about that same problem. there's some conf file named earlier in the discussion but you'd have to search to find it
<joscht> Dr_Willis: i tried sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.d/ and nothing came up....
<sebsebseb> melanie: ignore people who say that the new version is the best, because it's new, :)
<todkon> roberto__: ah alright, I'll look around, thanks for the pointers
<CloudMonkee> sebsebseb: aww that's too bad. Ubuntu 10.04 is really a treat. they've finally put some extra features in gui for mainstream
<Radio-b> Jordan_U: normal worked
<GeekSquid> joscht: try cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d   then ls
<omar> Dr_Willis, thanks found it in ubuntu tweak :)
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: the two new themes suck really
<Dayofswords> so no one else is having "ubuntuforums.org" issues? cuz it says i'm alone, and its constantly reloading
<flavio> Hello, could someone explain what I have to do in order to enable compositing for intel 945? It was running fine after install.
<Radio-b> cool, it's booting
<roberto__> yrlnry: was that it ?
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: also loads of rubbish Gnome edits on the top right panel,  ok social features will be useful for winning noobs over, but still it's a rubbish Gnome edit what they done to the top right when it comes to that, really
<Radio-b> yeah, prefix was (hd0,6)
<scrp3l> Hi, i'm having file system checks every time i boot after upgrading to lucid. before rebooting i can see the error: umount2 device or resource busy on some of my fs. Does anyone know where to look to fix thix ?
<melanie> sebsebseb ; i have to go very thank for your help!!!!
<Radio-b> which makes sense
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: of course their Gnome editing will probably improve in 10.10, but still
<Radio-b> the manual wiki is missing a step
<melanie> sebsebseb :bye and long live to you!
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted I also can't access the internet so I'm pretty mucbh at a stand still
<joscht> GeekSquid: is it getdeb.list?
<GeekSquid> joscht: very well could be
<yrlnry> roberto__:  Yes.  As soon as I checked "edge flip move" box, it worked again.
<Guest66757> Please guys any ideas I'm desperate I've had this problem for days
<joscht> GeekSquid: the problem is though that it is openprinting xerox printers and i dont see them here
<GeekSquid> joscht: are you trying to install the xerox or uninstall?
<joscht> nothing i was just trying to update and it gives me the 404 error so i cant update
<tm512> quick question, does ubuntu install grub to mbr?
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted I also can't access the internet so I'm pretty mucbh at a stand still
<sebsebseb> tm512: by default yes
<luis_> jordan_U still the same problem
<GeekSquid> joscht: gksudo gedit getdeb.list  and put a # at the beginning of each line and save then apt-get update
<Radio-b> the set prefix line is in the docs
<tm512> okay, i'm probably going to get shot for mentioning this, but i assume it wouldn't be much trouble to install freebsd over ubuntu, then?
<Radio-b> but it isn't numbered in consistency with the other steps
<Jordan_U> luis_: That was just to configure grub so that it doesn't overwrite the windows bootloader again. To restore the windows bootloader follow this guide: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<dipu> Hi all .. youtube audio doesn't work with ubuntu 10.04 .. any ideas ??
<luis_> ok...
<Tired_2> unmute it
<Tired_2> j/k
<joscht> GeekSquid: there is only one line which is http:.... getdeb.apps
<h00k> tm512: ...over Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> luis_: Sorry, I meant to give you the second part of the instructions before you left
<luis_> Jordan_U can you give me the last comand again?
<luis_> ok
<roberto__> yrlnry: darn .. it just sits there for me
<GeekSquid> joscht: that is the line
<tm512> i want to remove ubuntu, and install freebsd
<roberto__> thanks though
<bezao> hi, i'm running ubuntu server, i have bash scripts on differents accounts, so can i execute it without loggin on each account?
<Jordan_U> luis_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<luis_> Jordan_U just to check if i made is correctly..
<luis_> ok...
<luis_> thanks
<h00k> tm512: You can remove it and install with whatever OS you want, as long as you format that partition
<Radio-b> oh cool, last update fixed my cursor madness
<tm512> but i'm concerned about grub
<Jordan_U> luis_: You're welcome.
<joscht> GeekSquid: still the same error 404 not found with the openprinting database
<tm512> because i still need windows 7 working on here
<h00k> tm512: about losing it?
<h00k> tm512: you'd have to check with FreeBSD's documentation about bootloaders
<tm512> that, or i wont be able to boot my new os
<GeekSquid> joscht: would you pastebin the output of apt-get update
<bezao> hi, i'm running ubuntu server, i have bash scripts on differents accounts, so can i execute it without loggin on each account?
<zetheroo> obviously the Ubuntu team has turned a blind eye to simple and functional file and printer sharing ..... pity ... may have to run a Windowz machine to do what Linux cannot do without an excruciating amount of headache!
<tm512> can grub edit menu.lst
<tm512> bezao: SUDO!! :D
<joscht> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429258/ there it is
<Tired_2> anything wrong with using wubi for an install?
<Tired_2> seems pretty slick to me
<Tired_2> since i already ahve windows
<Tired_2> and want to dual boot
<acerimmer> Tired_2: not so much wrong as less stable than a dedicated dual boot.
<Tired_2> oh, i get it
<Tired_2> (reading faq)
<acerimmer> Tired_2: If I'm Not mistaken, there are more wubi breaks/issues than there are dual boot issues.
<Tired_2> yea, I think I'll go old school
<GeekSquid> joscht: ok, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and look for http://www.openprinting.org/ and # that line
<Tired_2> learn more that way
<Tired_2> still a cool thing though
<acerimmer> Tired_2: use a good guide, TAKE YOUR TIME, and back everything critical up first.
<Flynsarmy> How do you switch to the old style updater? the new one is retarded. Turns out it's been up for days, just minimized and on a different virtual desktop so i never even knew there were updates available
<bezao> tm512 but i mean, i can use like this? su - acc1;./script1;su - acc2;./script2 ?
<tm512> I suppose, try it
<joscht> GeekSquid: i searched through it and i couldn't find it
<bezao> tm512 but it ask's password :/
<bezao> i have them, but for make a script this doesnt work
<joscht> GeekSquid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429260/  here it is
<bezao> i want to make a script to run scripts
<GeekSquid> Flynsarmy: goto System>administrator>software sources ... in the updates tab- half way down, uncheck check for updates
<Agrajag-> i have a 2nd monitor (dvi) that since updating to 10.04, seems to change brightness depending on what's displayed on the screen. even when scrolling through a webpage in google chrome the brightness changes. if i use "display" to display a large image, it also goes very bright. it's extremely annoying, how do i stop this?
<tm512> dunno then
<GeekSquid> joscht: cd into /etc/apt and do ls and tell me what is there
<MrKeuner> how can I set what power manager does as sleep action? I think it is set to hibernate instead of suspend
<bezao> :(
<amikrop> Is VirtualBox OSE handling USB devices?
<joscht> there is apt.conf.d sources.list.d trustdb.gpg trusted.gpg~ uh oh have to go
<amikrop> I mean, does it recognize USB?
<un214> we have teleport
<acerimmer> amikrop: pretty much no
<GeekSquid> joscht: see ya
<Radio-b> okay, I've gotten grub to boot from rescue
<Radio-b> how do I commit the updated root/prefix values
<amikrop> acerimmer: So, I have to install the proprietary version?
<acerimmer_> amikrop: so i understand but I've never vboxed usb's so not sure
<amikrop> OK
<amikrop> thank you
<NOMAR> i need some help
<acerimmer_> !ask|nomar
<ubottu> nomar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sassinoogi> Anyone know how to load an ipod from Ubuntu?  I know you need to change the format of the songs to a .wma file, but when I go to load the song onto it, they never show...any ideas?
<NOMAR> ok
<chak82> NOMAR: please be more specific with your question!!
<ahorner> Hey guys, I was wondering if there is some sort of application or something that would enable my Ubuntu NAS to be able to stream my videos over a webpage in flash or something.
<chak82> NOMAR: what you need?
<xer0> How do I enable ssh access to a machine? I can ping it, but ssh is denied
<aeron> sassinoogi, the ipod cant play wma, try converting to mp3 first
<NOMAR> i have the ubuntu 10.04 in a CD and i want to know how to install
<MrPancake> xer0: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<GeekSquid> xer0: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sassinoogi> OH--thanks!  mp3, huh?
<acerimmer_> Nomar: have you tried the live demo yet??
<NOMAR> nop
<aeron> yes, i believe the ipod supports mp3 and aac
<xer0> MrPancake: GeekSquid:thx
<Flynsarmy> GeekSquid, I still want to to look for updates - i just want the notification back in the panel instead of it retardedly opening minimized on a virtual desktop i'm not evne using (must have opened as i was flicking through). found the solution in gconf-editor
<acerimmer_> nomar: strongly suggest you live cd for awhile to get  a feel.
<acerimmer_> !manual|nomar
<ubottu> nomar: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest66757> Hey guys I think I messed up my networking settings, network manager and ifconfig don't recognize my wifi card after editing nm-system-settings.conf I changed it back but it still doesn't wormk any ideas? I have rebooted I also can't access the internet so I'm pretty mucbh at a stand still
<Guest66757> Please guys any ideas I'm desperate I've had this problem for days
<acerimmer_> NOMAR: read the manual, take your time, have fun
<MrPancake> Guest66757: What does dmesg say about it?
<NOMAR> my platform is ubuntu 8.4
<vaikz> hi, how to delete the history of gwibber?
<acerimmer_> nomar: that's a LTS.  Run update manager and you should get an option to upgrade the distro to 10.04
<luis_> jordan_U sorry for being so persistent... I instaled grub to a sd card, and followed the rules for the testdisk, and windows still does not starts
<luis_> i did update-grub on final
<SuperLag_> Will it still be read properly if I burn an ISO file to a DVD?
<Jordan_U> luis_: What does happen when you select windows?
<chak82> Guest66757: hi, the SO recognize the wifi card ?
<Jordan_U> SuperLag_: Yes
<luis_> it goes back to grub menu
<Guest66757> What
<SuperLag_> Jordan_U: do I need to use growisofs to burn? or will cdrecord be enough?
<Guest66757> Chak82 what I'm not that advanced
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: can you paste your nm settings file please
<NOMAR> my platform is ubuntu 8.4 and i want to upgrade it to 10.04 from a CD
<Jordan_U> SuperLag_: cdrecord is enough
<acerimmer_> nomar: do you have 8.4 running now?
<NOMAR> yes
<GeekSquid> Flynsarmy: libnotify totally changed, so you will either have to update manually or live with the update manager opening on its own and sometimes on a different workspace
<acerimmer_> nomar: insert the cd
<SuperLag_> sweet
<chak82> Guest66757: please, look in synaptic for a packaged named sysinfo
<NOMAR> i did it
<NOMAR> then?
<acerimmer_> nomar: run update mgr
<roberto__> hey pretty much nothing from ccsm seems to work -- how can I verify I'm running compiz at this moment?
<vaikz> hi, how to delete the history of gwibber?
<acerimmer_> update mgr should see the cd and offer to update
<chak82> Guest66757: this package gives u the model and brand of the device
<Flynsarmy> GeekSquid, did anyone do any sort of usability testing on that?
<luis_> Jordan_U the sd card is my memory boost for windows (don't know if it is relevant)
<sassinoogi> Aeron: When I used the "sound converter", it says that source files cannot be converted--is there another way to switch the files from .ogg to mp3?
<chak82> Guest66757: after that, you must look in ubuntu site if the device are supported for de SO
<GeekSquid> Flynsarmy: probably not, however sabdfl has his hand in everything
<chak82> if does not
<aeron> sassinoogi, are the files currently in .wma? you might need to download a codec before you can convert them
<acerimmer_> ?nomar?
<sassinoogi> no
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey I don't have internet on the computer :/ the only option I have is managed=true and above that no-auto-default=mac id
<dipu> Hi all .. youtube audio doesn't work with ubuntu 10.04 .. any ideas ??
<NOMAR> the update mgr is the gestor de paquetes in spanish?
<greezmunkey> chak82: his card worked until he broke suport for it.
<sassinoogi> I just downloaded sound converter to try to remedy this
<Jordan_U> luis_: Are you sure you followed the instructions completely? If they don't work you will need a windows install CD (or otherwise be able to boot into windows)
<Flynsarmy> GeekSquid, thanks for the help+info
<acerimmer_> nomar: do you need it in spanish??
<NOMAR> well i have running in spanish
<chak82> greezmunkey: this device are working now?
<Guest66757> Chak82 wusb54g v4 I checked supports wep only so I was trying to use ndiswrapper
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, make sure you have the latest flash
<aeron> sassinoogi, what format is your music in right now?
<Delif> Can anyone give me advice on why wubi first boot tells me not root path specified but never gives me an option to specify it during install? I tried uninstalling it and re-downloading/installing and have the same issue
<sassinoogi> off
<sassinoogi> oops!!  .ogg
<acerimmer_> nomar: update mgr is also in spanish, si?
<shazbotmcnasty> and then 'aumix' in terminal, and turn everything up
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: what are you using for Inet access now?
<NOMAR> ok let me try
<luis_> I think I made it all...can you please give me again the site, and the comand line for reconfigure ? (sorry, now i'll save it) Jordan_U
<Guest66757> My phone greezmunkey
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: yikes!
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : I have adobe flash plugin version 10
<chak82> Guest66757: i dont understand, the card are working or not?
<roberto__> acerimmer_: it's gestor de actualizaciones in spanish
<aeron> sassinoogi, try running "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" without the quotes and try sound converter again
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : thats what is shown in synaptec
<sassinoogi> aeron: so, what "patch" am I downloading this time [to convert to ogg]
<sassinoogi> ok
<acerimmer_> roberto__: no habla espanol.  sorry
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, you can try to download the latest from the adobe site
<shazbotmcnasty> and not the one is repos
<Guest66757> Chak82 it does not appear so, but the lights on it are alight
<roberto__> acerimmer_: not my problem man :) thought that you asked
<chak82> Guest66757: ok, THE DEVICE IS NOT WORKING YET !!
<acerimmer_> roberto: so what di d you say?  I'm working with nomar
<luis_> Jordan_U : since my sd card is not a boot device, shouldn't the testdisk change it to a normal sd device?
<chak82> do you upload the windows driver for your card to ndiswrapper?
<Guest66757> Chak82 okay using caps does not help convey your message though
<Jordan_U> luis_: I don't understand the question.
<roberto__> acerimmer_: the update manager -- you asked if it was in spanish too. Yes , it is. It's called "Gestor de Actualizaciones" in spanish
<sassinoogi> aeron: now what...should this do it?
<Guest66757> Is it possible to restore my system to a previous state? I was thinking of the journaling system
<Rubin> why cant i find a package that contains the perl lib for Getopt::Simple?
<Guest66757> Like a day before
<acerimmer_> roberto__: cool.  i learned something new. :)
<luis_> can i pvp message you?is easyer to follow the instructions
<luis_> ?
<luis_> jordan_U
<Glacer> there is a bug in ubuntu, my USB speakers and all will work, USB drive, then sometimes I have to reboot to get it to even read camera. it does fine after rebooting
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EbgXjcPF
<Jordan_U> luis_: Yes
<Glacer> on 10.04 I upgraded frp, 9.04
<aeron> sassinoogi, try converting the files to mp3 now. they should play on the ipod now
<Glacer> from*
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: what did you do to the file that broke support for your wifi adapter?
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : do I have to remove these .so files before install ??
<acerimmer> X-(
<chak82> Guest66757: some time ago, i was configured a linksys card with this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<NOMAR> running the upgrade mgr i dont have option
<luis_> Jordan_U please do it for me, because i double click on your nick, but it does nothing
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, no
<Guest66757> Changed managed=false to managed=true in /etx/network-manager the conf file
<evon> anyone no where I can pdisk for ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: change it back, mine says false as well
<Guest66757> Did that nothing happened
<chak82> Guest66757: please, see this ...
<iflema> NOMAR acerimmer_ the alternate cd is the recommended one for offline upgrades not the desktop version.........
<acerimmer_> nomar: ok.  boot from the cd and install from there.  Suggest you use the 8.04 partition and install over it.  Back up everything first.
<Guest66757> Chak I'm looking
<sassinoogi> aeron: THANKS!!:-D
<acerimmer_> nomar: STOP.  Do you have alternate 10.04 cd??  )
<acerimmer_> iflema: you're right.  thx.
<NOMAR> yes
<aeron> sassinoogi: np :)
<acerimmer_> NOMAR: ALTERNATE yes?
<NOMAR> well i download it from the ubuntu home page
<Guest66757> Now I see the guide chak82 but how would I do this without my system detecting my card....
<NOMAR> it is a imagen
<Guest66757> That's like hunting blindly
<NOMAR> is an imagen software
<justin22885> hey everyone.. im creating a 32 bit chroot environment for my ubuntu installation
<tamale1> All, I'm noticing some very strange issues with two of my ubuntu computers after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04.
<tamale1> On my laptop, after several hours of normal behavior and performance, the machine becomes utterly unresponsive. The moue cursor still tracks, but I can't really click on anything or type anything, as it takes almost 30 seconds for my commands to have any effect.
<tamale1> On my server, I have a constant load average of around 0.3 under the exact same workload now, while before the upgrade the load hovered between 0.01 and 0.05.
<FloodBot1> tamale1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chak82> Guest66757: what did show sysinfo to you about your card?
<tamale1> I didn't realize using shift-enter would do that. My apoligies
<vicente> how delete xubuntu splash
<acerimmer_> nomar: does it say "desktop" or "server"??
<justin22885> i keep getting annoying instability issues with 64 bit firefox plugins
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : about:plugins in firefox shows
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, do you have any other browser installed?
<chak82> Guest66757: actually, i was suggest you install the sysinfo package to let us know if ubuntu are seeing your card
<justin22885> installing a tiny base system of lucid into /var/i386 which will be the chroot of my 32 bit system
<shazbotmcnasty> I remember I had that problem with firefox, but not in chrome
<dipu> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Vns3Tz7L
<Guest66757> Chak82 in sysinfo under hardware and network nothing appears
<shazbotmcnasty> then I restarted firefox after using chrome, and it fixed itself.
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Vns3Tz7L
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, I would try a different browser
<justin22885> once this is finished i will apt-get install firefox :-D after i chroot to the directory
<aeron> how can i get my hard drives to show up in nautilus again? the drives in question are properly installed and are detected by grub (they're bootable). I can't mount them manually (mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /media/win7 busy)
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : yes .. i have epiphany
<chak82> Guest66757: did you test the device in another machine?
<justin22885> you use epiphany over firefox dipu?
<acerimmer_> nomar: u there?
<Guest66757> No. I do not have another. Should I try it with vista?
<NOMAR> is desktop
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : i use firefox
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : other browser is epiphany
<acerimmer_> iflema: how to update 8.04 to 10.04 w/desktop CD??
<acerimmer_> nomar: wait 1
<justin22885> ill probably just delete 64-bit firefox then.. just run 32 bit solely
<justin22885> btw.. i was forced to switch to firefox
<chak82> Guest66757: the effect is the same, if vista can access to the device, ubuntu can get too
<justin22885> i mean.. forced to switch to ubuntu
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, try epiphany to see if it works on that
<shazbotmcnasty> so you can tell if it's a firefox problem..
<iflema> acerimmer_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<shazbotmcnasty> I would suggest chrome... I've never ever had a problem, and the plugins are growing quickly
<acerimmer_> iflema: tyvm
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone I have kind of a strange problem. I have a program that starts up with Ubuntu Lucid called Tilda. It is a dropdown terminal and I have it set to be partially transparent. When I first start my computer the transparency is active but it shows my desktop background. So for example if I have Xchat open and summon Tilda it will show my desktop background instead of Xchat. But then if I exit Tilda and reopen it then summon it again it work
<fuzzybunny69y> s properly and shows the currently running application behind it instead of always showing the desktop.
<studentz> Alternative install ecrypted volumes any advice or experience ? Thaks
<shazbotmcnasty> but I don't want to get into browser politics
<justin22885> epiphany gave me the same flash glitches as firefox did.. im trying a 32 bit chroot environment to see if it works.. whos having firefox problems?
<chak82> Guest66757: but, i want to probe that the device are working, if another pc with any SO must can see the card
<acerimmer_> NOMAR: iflema had it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<zetheroo> does Ubuntu have a firewall enabled by default?
<bezao> my ubuntu server, wasnt asking to select a item on the grub, now it is asking how can i make it boot always on the first?
<aeron> fuzzybunny69y, are you using compiz or another compositing window manager?
<justin22885> oh.. y'all want to know my #1 pet peeve i have with ubuntu?...
<fuzzybunny69y> aeron, I think I am using Compiz
<justin22885> i HATE having to use my password for everything.. cant even pick my nose without entering the root password.. its just so annoying
<fuzzybunny69y> I have the desktop effects set to normal so that means compiz right
<justin22885> its like the UAA on windows vista
<aeron> i believe so yes
<Guest66757> Chak82 it sees it
<acerimmer> justin22885: gksudo
<justin22885> someone please tell me how i can disable the root password on ubuntu.. i never want to have to type that crap again
<evon> I am trying to recover a mac partition. I've used testdisk to find the lost partition but now I just need to write the partition but I don't know how. Testdisk tells me to use pdisk to accomplish this but I don't know how to install or even use pdisk.  Can anyone help me?
<onetinsoldier> zetheroo: no. it's default is gufw, but it's not enabled by default
<mtx_init> Earlier today I turned on my pc and booted into ubuntu, only to be greeted by gnome asking me for my password.  I have it set to auto login.  I type in my password and it loop's me back.  I then check .xsession-errors thinking its X messing up, it alerts me that ~/.profile cannon be read.  I check permissions and ever replace the file.  I get nothing.  I uninstall the nvidia drivers, and I get nothing as well.  What could this have been?
<NOMAR> ok thanks
<chak82> Guest66757: thats strange, UBUNTU MUST SEE IT
<histo> anyone have an idea on how I can get audio over hdmi working in lucid with the new retarded sound preferences?
<zetheroo>  onetinsoldier: ok thanks
<onetinsoldier> zetheroo: you're welcome
<Guest66757> Chak82 so it must be hiding it from me?.....
<justin22885> how do i turn off the root password on ubuntu.. for that matter.. i dont ever want to type sudo again
<onezero> justin22885: In what particular circumstances are you prompted for your password? Usually it's just when altering important files, for everyday use one shouldn't be asked for it very much. Have you just installed Ubuntu?
<Cammy_> Does anyone know why Lucid won't keep my theme after I reboot?  I have to go into Appearance every time and pick it.
<chak82> Guest66757: i dont think so
<shazbotmcnasty> !sudo | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<aeron> fuzzybunny69y, you'll have to modify the startup entry. first make a file somewhere called start_tilda.sh (or w/e you wanna call it)
<shazbotmcnasty> OH NO THATS NOT THE OONE
<shazbotmcnasty> :<
<Guest66757> Chak82 what do?
<shazbotmcnasty> !root >> shazbotmcnasty
<chak82> Guest66757: maybe this hardware doesnt supported by
<onetinsoldier> justin22885: i can tell you how for command line, but don't use the root command line to run graphical apps, only command line commands... sudo -i
<Radio-b> why would update-grub detected duplicates of my boot entries?
<defrysk> justin22885, do some reading on aliasing and editing the sudoers file
<shazbotmcnasty> !root > shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty, please see my private message
<acerimmer> !gksudo|justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chak82> Guest66757: can you give me again the model and brand of the card?
<Guest66757> Chak82 39 minutes ago I was connected to a network
<Guest66757> Linksys wusb54g ver 4
<enter_name> in ubuntu netbook edition the ram seems to fill up and not empty when all the applications are closed
<shazbotmcnasty> acerimmer, that's not what he's asking
<ridz16> hey yall
<Guest66757> !hi ridz16
<aeron> fuzzybunny69y, next open the file in gedit and inside it put "#!/bin/bash " on the first line and "sleep 10 && tilda" on the second
<aeron> without quotes
<justin22885> i just want to be root, give my account root privelages, and disable all passwords, i never want to enter another password on my own computer again
<aeron> fuzzybunny69y, next edit the startup applications entry to point to this script
<aeron> instead of pointing directly at tilda
<acerimmer> justin22885: of course, running as superuser all the time leaves you wide open for exploits...
<onetinsoldier> justin22885: --> sudo -i
<evon> I am trying to recover a mac partition. I've used testdisk to find the lost partition but now I just need to write the partition but I don't know how. Testdisk tells me to use pdisk to accomplish this but I don't know how to install or even use pdisk.  Can anyone help me?
<defrysk> enter_name, do some reading on ram in linux, unused ram iswasted ram
<shazbotmcnasty> justin22885, Try System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Security -> Allow local system administrator login.
<Loshki> justin22885's trolling, right?
<ridz16> can someone please help me about removing older LINUX version of ubuntu? I see two on grub screen http://bit.ly/94KwEQ
<MrPancake> ridz16: Uninstall the old linux-image package.
<onetinsoldier> Loshki: no, i don't think so
<MrPancake> MrNaz: Computer Janitor can help you through it.
<MrPancake> Er, that was to ridz16
<GeekSquid> justin22885: that would be like hacking your machine for a hacker, that is why we by default have restrictive permissions, to keep hackers out...
<Guest66757> Chak82 what do?
<enter_name> defrysk: when i boot up afresh its running at about 150mb, after using it a while it fills up to 600mb, theres only 1gb in this notebook
<Loshki> justin22885: one of the reasons linux has virtually no viruses is because people don't run everything as root...
<justin22885> no, im quite serious, im fed up with having to type a password everytime i open a settings, configuration, or to do anything with a command-line.. its my computer, i doubt anyone will be using it besides me
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, Well in 64bit, just having a little trouble getting gnome-do to run besides that all working so far lol
<acerimmer> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<enter_name> justin22885: store your password in the key manager
<shazbotmcnasty> justin22885, it kinda ruins the whole point of running linux...
<justin22885> no loshki, linux doesnt have viruses because the literally millions of more users on windows makes windows a more logical target
<GeekSquid> you could create a 1 digit password, make it easy to bypass the password prompt with 2 keystrokes
<Davy> So I just updated my ubuntu, but I think something might have happened with my adobe flash player. I've read some stuff in the forums, but decided to come here for some help. I can't access some of the websites i could before the update. Can someone help me?
<chak82> Guest66757: sorry
<ridz16> MrPancake, where is Computer Janitor on xubuntu? I got that same prob on xubuntu
<justin22885> yeah yeah.. here we go, linux without passwords every 5 minutes, so taboo
<defrysk> enter_name, lunux uses ram to its full potential do some reading on it to understand this
<shazbotmcnasty> Davy, what websites?
<chak82> Guest66757: is that your case? http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472475
<justin22885> ive ran other distros without ever needing a password and guess what? no explosions
<Davy> like my buddies want me to join tinychat
<Davy> but it won't load for me anymore
<bezao> my ubuntu server, wasnt asking to select a item on the grub, now it is asking how can i make it boot always on the first?
<enter_name> defrysk: okee dokee, ill check it out, any recommended links?
<ChogyDan> justin22885: I think you can set updates to auto install, and you can set your keyring password as blank
<joscht> can someone help for some reason it is trying to update something not in /etc/apt/sources.list and it makes my update not work i get a 404 error not found
<Guest66757> Chak82 if it weren't for the fact my media partition wasn't ext3 id of given up imagine what it feels like having to try to connect to a network for 3 weeks with no success
<mcarter> hello
<justin22885> i want a blank root password
<IdleOne> justin22885: please calm down and stay on topic. Ubuntu does not support having a root account or running without password. you are welcome to continue using Ubuntu as it is or you can make whatever changes you like to it but we will not be able to help you when things break.
<GeekSquid> justin22885: no, windows is insecure because by default anything can be run from a dll or exe file, bypassing the need for user intervention, with linux the  only way to run something that changes system files is to give it permission
<mcarter> How can I create a network interface that has its own ip address but isn't associated with a physical card (I don't need it to have access to the internet)
<Guest66757> No chak82 look. Ifconfig doesn't see my card nothing sees it but yet vista does even without drivers I should be able to see it
<justin22885> when i double click on the launcher of an application, thats user intervention, everything between that and the program actually running is an annoyance
<Cammy_> Every time I boot up Lucid, my theme is reset to no theme.  Does anyone have any idea how to make it remember my theme?
<enter_name> defrysk: also the swap memory started to get used then never got emptied til i rebooted, it just seems like (for a netbook) a slower downerer
<shazbotmcnasty> Davy, that's weird, make sure flash is installed, and sun java
<Ganymede> mcarter, someone told me "modprobe dummy" in another channel regarding that, but i haven't looked into it
<IdleOne> If anybody wants to continue discussing the pros/cons of running Ubuntu without a password please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<defrysk> enter_name, the ugliest site is also the most expalinory  ; http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<chak82> Guest66757: i dont think the problem are related with filesystem type
<Davy> shazbotmcnasty: oops...i may have forgot about sun java lol
<Davy> i'll try that
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: try iwconfig, anything?
<mcarter> Ganymede, I will look into that, thanks
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: cool.
<enter_name> defrysk: ah okee dokee, thanks heaps, its got a stick figure drawing so it must be good
<h00k> UbuntuJeff: and I know gnome-do should work, I'm using it now ;)
<Guest66757> Chak82 my media partition? Windows doesn't read ext3 natively
<defrysk> enter_name, have fun understanding the power of *nix
<onetinsoldier> justin22885: i told you how to never have to type sudo in a terminal for command line stuff. have you even tried it? or was i just ignored by you?
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey no I tried that already
<UbuntuJeff> h00k, yeah but are you on openbox?
<ridz16> can someone please help me about removing older LINUX version of ubuntu? I see two on grub screen http://bit.ly/94KwEQ
<chak82> greezmunkey: iwconfig must be the solution, but if ubuntu doesnt see the device...
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: Is the adapter usb?
<enter_name> defrysk: lol thanks, but at the same time this isnt explaining why my netbook started using swap
<Guest66757> justin22885 I don't think linux is for you
<Ganymede> mcarter, i just tried it and got a network interface called dummy0 in ifconfig -a, not sure what i can do with it yet
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey yes
<Davy> shazbotmcnasty: is there a certain sun java that would be best?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: see what lsusb gives you...
<effigy> h00k: remember me?  keeps crashing when i try to transfer from the ipod touch :\
<chak82> Guest66757: can you see the last url that i send to you?
<jud> Hey guy's, just up dated karmic and now text, regardless of the application it's viewed in, appears broken up by pixels, the same colour as the background. Know why this is?
<Davy> cuz i'm seeing a lot of different dl options
<defrysk> enter_name, using swap is awkward
<Guest66757> Okay hold on I'm removing ndiswrapper and retrying
<undecim> ridz16: Remove the software package that corresponds to the version you want to remove
<Davy> unless i'm on the wrong page
<mcarter> Ganymede, this works perfectly for what I need
<Davy> lol
<Davy> yeah
<Davy> nm
<GeekSquid> ridz16: that is just a kernel 17 megs total, not a complete ubuntu
<Loshki> ridz16: well, you can remove the older one, but it's actually a good thing to an earlier version available, in case something goes horribly wrong with the version you're running...
<mcarter> Ganymede, thanks a ton
<enter_name> defrysk: i wouldnt think it would use swap until my ram is full, but ohwell, ill keep looking and reading, thanks for the link again
<chak82> Guest66757: there discuss a problem does looks like yours
<shazbotmcnasty> Davy, 32bit or 64bit?
<justin22885> guest.. that is an idiotic thing for anyone to say
<ridz16> ah I see
<Davy> 32
<Guest66757> OMG chak82 lsusb shows it
<justin22885> linux isnt for me because im not paranoid of nonexistant viruses and hackers around every corner?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: I asked you to do that.
<undecim> ridz16: yeah, like Loshki and GeekSquid pointed out. It's not that much space taken up, and its good to have an earlier version as a fallback
<iflema> ridz16 there is only one installed.... there is the ewest and the last kernel.... just boot the newest... f the newest gives ya grief.... boot the last one wich did not.... and try the new one which did not.......
<ridz16> thanks for the info yall
<IdleOne> justin22885: drop it now please. You also Guest66757
<Guest66757> Oh greezmunkey sorry
<onetinsoldier> no. because someone tells you how to not have to type sudo anymore, and you keep going on about it being an issue
<jud> Hey guy's, just up dated karmic and now text, regardless of the application it's viewed in, appears broken up by pixels, the same colour as the background. ANYONE know why this is?
<defrysk> enter_name, i have any swap usage on my lap , only explanation might be the amount of ram you have , considere a light weigt ubuntu bersion
<shazbotmcnasty> Davy, http://goo.gl/yGUM
<h00k> effigy: I don't know, there, if it gives you a specific error or errors, try filing a bug
<Guest66757> Idleone, I'm asking for help when is that considered wrong is this channel not meant to help?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: ok, so the system knows it's there - obviously it's a driver issue.
<defrysk> *hardle any
<IdleOne> Guest66757: I meant the dicussion about the password in linux
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey, any way to roll back the driver?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: It's your throwing stones at justin22885 that did it.
<Guest66757> Oh sorry idleone
<evon> Nevermind everyone I figured it out
<Cammy_> Does anyone have *any* idea why my theme won't stick?
<undecim> Cammy_: What do you mean won't stick?
<justin22885> doesnt anyone else find the constant passwords to be annoying and repetative? there are no viruses waiting for me, no ones trying to hack me, and if the police ever wanted to spy on my online activity theyd just deliver a warrant to my internet provider like they did in september
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: The thing is, you shouldn't have been able to kill it by editing that file. But, it is ndwrapped, so just about anything is possible.
<Cammy_> Every time I boot up Lucid, my theme is reset to no theme.  Same with nauilus
<ridz16> lol @ justin
<onetinsoldier> laters to him
<jud> Hey guy's, just up dated karmic and now text, regardless of the application it's viewed in, appears broken up by pixels, the same colour as the background. ANYONE know why this is?
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : installed opera ...audio works there
<Cammy_> I have to go into Appearance every time I log in
<ridz16> why they sent a warrant? what were you doing?
<Guest66757> greezmunkey, I'm thinking of formating this partition backing up all my stuff and going to ext4 on lucid manually? Would this work
<zetheroo> how do you share printers in Ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: That's a bit extreme, don't you think?
<undecim> Cammy_: Something is causing gnome-settings-daemon not to start then.
<Loshki> Guest66757: it should work, but it's a lot of trouble for very little benefit...
<Cammy_> hmmmm
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey not really, my system is slow even with a gaming rig with an i7 extreme processor.
<shazbotmcnasty> dipu, well that means it's firefox only, I would probably reinstall firefox
<effigy> h00k: do you know if it would work to just copy the folders with mp3's in them after i mount the ipod?  can i just put them back in that same folder after i clean the ipod?
<dipu> shazbotmcnasty : sure thanks
<Guest66757> Loshki not much trouble, its just a media server
<Cammy_> but I see gnome-settings-daemon in System monitor
<Cammy_> So it is running
<undecim> Cammy_: Yeah, it starts when you run appearance
<jud> Hey guy's, just up dated karmic and now text, regardless of the application it's viewed in, appears broken up by pixels, the same colour as the background. ANYONE know why this is?
<Loshki> Guest66757: not much benefit either. Personally, I avoid ext4...
<roberto__> anyone compile the AF9015 driver for 10.04 ?
<Cammy_> Ah!
<Cammy_> Hmmmm
<Guest66757> Loshki, why
<undecim> Cammy_: Maybe as a workaround, you could add it to the startup apps
<Cammy_> Maybe I could add it to startup.... yes!
<ridz16> i find using Chromium (linux chrome) much better than firefox on Xubuntu, cuz it uses 10 Mb ram less memory
<Cammy_> Lemme try that, thanks undecim
<undecim> Cammy_: When you log in it will take a second for the theme to set, but you won't have to do it manually
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: you could try: rmmod ndiswrapper - and then modprobe ndiswrapper, to see if that wakes it up...
<Cammy_> Good enough for me!
<Loshki> Guest66757: some people come here reporting strange things have happened with their ext4 partitions. It's unclear whether it's pilot error or not. But we *know* ext3 is rock solid, so...
<ridz16> ya like me, i was here last nite trying to fix my comp cuz it couldn't connetct
<chak82> greezmunkey: how he can remove the windows driver in the kernel?
<ridz16> now I'm must hanging out maybe I could learn a thing or two
<roberto__> or -- better yet, anyone know how to turn off the custom leave-channel messages in Konversation?
<jud> Hey guy's, just up dated karmic and now text, regardless of the application it's viewed in, appears broken up by pixels, the same colour as the background. ANYONE know why this is?
<roberto__> I just got: [23:05] <-- FluffyMaster ha dejado este servidor (Quit: Q: What do you call a blind pre-historic animal? A: Diyathinkhesaurus.  Q: What do you call a blind pre-historic animal with a dog? A: Diyathinkhesaurus Rex.).
<Guest66757> Loshki, very well on a percentage range how reliable is it?
<tamale1> I'm having a real problem with 10.04.. on my laptop, after several hours of normal behavior and performance, the machine becomes utterly unresponsive. The moue cursor still tracks, but I can't really click on anything or type anything, as it takes almost 30 seconds for my commands to have any effect.
<tamale1> I have to reboot
<mkquist> am not able to make windows shares with lynx...
<roberto__> tamale1: what's "df -k" say ?
<greezmunkey> chak82: ndsiwrapper (the way I understand it) allows you to run the win driver as a kernel module. rmmod detaches it from the kernel, modprobe attaches. If I am wrong, I'll look into it more.
<roberto__> tamale1: anything at 100%?
<poenuosecr> is there a way to VNC to a computer on your own LAN without running a service that someone could hack into?
<hololight> greezmunkey, yes, that is right
<undecim> poenuosecr: Not really. You need to run a service to be able to receive connections.
<greezmunkey> hololight: cool, I have managed to learn something here.
<chak82> greezmunkey: so, uninstalling and removing completely ndiswrapper must remove the win driver, right?
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey all config files need .conf, I uninstalled it
<poenuosecr> undecim: even if it's on your own lan?
<greezmunkey> poenuosecr: no
<undecim> Well, someone would need to be on your lan to attempt to hack into it.
<undecim> poenuosecr:  Well, someone would need to be on your lan to attempt to hack into it.
<GeekSquid> tamale1: when it happens do CTRL-ALT-F1 login and run top to see what is taking up your cpu cycles
<roberto__> poenuosecr: you mean a service that isn't open from the internet but is open within the lan?
<greezmunkey> poenuosecr: the service sites there listening for incoming connections - no listener, no connection.
<hololight> chak82: if you were to completely uninstall ndiswrapper, yes, the win driver would be gone
<tamale1> GeekSquid: it's not CPU, i think it's HDD IO
<hololight> chak82: but there is also a way to remove the win driver from ndiswrapper, i forget the command though
<undecim> poenuosecr: What I do with my HTPC, though is have SSH running, then log in, set the DISPLAY variable, then run x11vnc and connect
<tamale1> GeekSquid: what would've changed in that regard from 9.10 to 10.04 though?
<chak82> Guest66757: this is your solution. REMOVE COMPLETELY NDISWRAPPER
<roberto__> :D that poor guy can't possibly read all the responses :P
<emes> after updating to lucid, when I open a gtk file dialog, the program hangs a good 15 seconds before displaying the dialog. what's wrong?
<undecim> poenuosecr: That way, VNC isn't always listening, except right before I make the connection.
<lucas-arg> hello, ive installed xubuntu-desktop, but i cant get xubuntus theme in gdm nor in xfce, how can i reconfigure them?
<Guest66757> Chak82 sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper won't work?
<poenuosecr> greezmunkey: I have another question. are you running a service when you're using bittorrent?
<greezmunkey> hololight: udo rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper/
<greezmunkey> sudo rm -r /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<d0s4gw> I just installed 10.04 (amd 64 bit) and I am having issues with my ATI Radeon driver... anyone feel like helping me out?
<greezmunkey> poenuosecr: kind of, yes
<auk> anyone have issue with volume applet icon on gnome panel disappearing after upgrade to lucid?
<poenuosecr> greezmunkey: what do you mean kind of?
<undecim> auk: Add the indicator applet to your panel
<Radio-l> why would two different Windows 7 loaders appear when I run update-grub?
<chak82> Guest66757: i maybe tryin with synaptic with the option "REMOVE COMPLETELY"
<undecim> Radio-l: A recovery partition
<Radio-l> they are found on /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<greezmunkey> poenuosecr: it's only there when you run it. Traditional services start at boot.
<hololight> Radio-l: win7 has some sort of chain loader for itself now
<Radio-l> interesting, I thought I cleared it
<lepine> Can someone explain what the screen 'install screen by default at login' is supposed to do?
<roberto__> is there a caching dns server package for ubuntu ?
<lepine> I assumed that everytime I opened a terminal, screen would be there, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<Radio-l> the laptop also has a set of Vista loaders and an 11gb partition set aside for that
<auk> undecim: hmm very curious
<lepine> or perhaps there's something wrong on my end
<Radio-l> some kind of hidden recovery tool that toshiba uses I guess
<lepine> I *did* log out and back in
<wers> who's using Shutter on lucid? for some reason, I can't edit images with it anymore. "Edit" is grayed out
<auk> there are two separate indicator/docking areas now?
<ridz16> I have 2 HDD, one of them has ubuntu 10, say I want to copy the O.S to the other HDD so I can boot on it as well, how do I go on doing that?
<auk> one has the banshee, pidgin icons etc
<undecim> auk: yup. It sucks IMHO, but it's not too bad
<hololight> Radio-l: I had a HP with win7 and it was the same
<hololight> actually I had 3.... two labled win 7 and one vista
<undecim> auk: There may be a way to merge them, but I haven't looked into it yet
<scap> Anyone know where I can find the listing of security patches that have been applied to various ubuntu distros?
<scap> I need to find out if certain CVEs have been addressed
<Guest66757> Woot greezmunkey and chak82 I love you both haha! It works and thanks for everyone elses help now I can do it properly
<whammo> can anybody recommend a browser that they can confirm is able to embed mplayer for flash videos?
<onezero> I want to use my server as a media server, streaming movies and watching webtv. What do I need on top of ubuntu-server to run firefox to watch web-tv?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: what fixed it?
<chak82> Guest66757: does it works now?
<Guest66757> Hmmmm greezmunkey either the rm -r one or the mod probe
<onezero> whammo: Is it important that it's imbedded, or would it be OK to have it opened in mplayer outside the browser?
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: ha, there you go :)
<Guest66757> Chak82 well not wpa but hey! Now I can do it correctly yay
<Sna4x81> I'm trying to install ubuntu vi pxe.  I successfully installed fine on one machine, but another boots then deadlocks before the install screen.  Any input is appreciated.
<effigy> anyone know if you can copy the music directory of an ipod touch (with all the random folders/filenames), reformat the ipod, then put the music back like that in the same folder?
<Guest66757> Now I hope I can get a server up and running in 3 hours tommrow :)
<auk> undecim: yes i hated it when the they moved the volume icon into the notification area on karmic, cause i used to keep it in the far upper left corner for easy access
<jzmg> is anyone else having a problem with nvidia drivers and more than 2 monitors without twinview?
<whammo> onezero: well, if it can stream at least it does not need to be embedded, but I want mplayer for its ability to play nice with jack
<chak82> Guest66757: that is strange, normally, linksys  supports wpa too
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yo
<auk> undecim: but having to separate ones, with no clear distinction of purpose, is plain ridiculous
<Guest66757> Auk, do what I do bind f11 and f12 for volume
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: You didn't try to reinstall the ndiswrapper at some point, did you - I mean before the last 30 min or so?
<auk> *two separate ones
<undecim> auk: Yeah. I also wish I could just use right-click on the rhythmbox icon like I'm used to...
<Guest66757> Greezmunkey no :/
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ! hey!
<virtuald> scap: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<Guest66757> Okay I have to go guys
<scap> virtuald: thanks
<onezero> whammo: Then I suggest using firefox with MediaPlayerConnectivity extension. It forwards embedded media to a media player of your choice. Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<undecim> auk: Right-click now gets a panel menu :(
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: samba hates me, haha
<roberto__> ridz16: you have 2 of the exact same drives?
<auk> undecim: well i could swing the mouse to the corner and scroll, bring volume up or down
<auk> sooo smooth
<greezmunkey> Guest66757: doesn't much matter now, does it!
<whammo> ooo thats sound interesting. and yes
<Mean_admin> hey, I am looking for in-depth ressources (Books, articles,etc) to understand Ubuntu's inner workings! What recommend you, people of the channel ?
<chak82> Guest66757: ok
<jzmg> Is there a way to make windows maximize to only one monitor when you have twinview enabled?
<jud> Hey guy's, just up dated karmic and now text, regardless of the application it's viewed in, appears broken up by pixels, the same colour as the background. ANYONE know why this is?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: did you look through the links I sent you ln
 * undecim wonders if the xfce volume applet would work well in gnome
<Cammy_> ok, odd.
<Guest66757> Nope if I'm on tommrow ill tell you how it went
<auk> undecim: are there any bug/feature requests i can vote for?
<mcarter> How can I start a process and set limits on its real-memory and virtual memory?
<ridz16> roberto__ yes two 320 Gb
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yes but alot of the terminal commands are useless... point to bad locations from old versions of ubuntu i guess..
<whammo> onezero: so this extension is found browsing thourgh ff's add-ons?
<roberto__> Mean_admin: search "torrent ubuntu book" on google :)
<Cammy_> Now when I log in, the theme applies, but then vanishes immediately.
<onezero> whammo: Yes, you are correct.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: made it impossible to follow the guides
<Mean_admin> robert__:  there are a lot...
<undecim> auk: What do you mean?
<whammo> onezero: that may be the answer. thanks!
<onezero> whammo: Great, nice to be of help.
<Narya> how much base memory should I give a windows 7 vbox install, if I'm using it 50% of the time by itself and the other 50% with my ubuntu install?
<Narya> 4gig ram btw
<jzmg> Could someone help me with  TwinView question please?
<auk> oh i thought this was you (undecim): <Guest66757> Auk, do what I do bind f11 and f12 for volume
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: well, you could always completely remove samba, then reinstall to be sure you have everything you need. That explains a few things from last night though.
<auk> undecim, what i mean is can i vote on a bugs to get these things integrated/fixed in future releases
<ridz16> jzmg: what's your question
<Cammy_> What on earth would kill gnome-settings-daemon after I log in?
<onezero> If I install ubuntu server, what more do I need to run firefox with full gui for web-tv and such?
<jud> Anyone used the #10.04 IRC channel?
<undecim> auk: Launchpad or Brainstorm you could
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: whats really wierd is if i do smbfind it doesnt list my win server yet i installed xSMBrowser and it can see the win machine but cannot connect to it...
<roberto__> ridz16: from the livecd partition the new drive same as the old, then in terminal do "dd if=/dev/original_hdd of=/dev/new_hdd bs=512 conv=sync,noerror" and re-read that line 3 times to make sure you didnt get the drives backwards :) -- then run it and go grab a bite
<kermit> since when did ksoftirqd need 15% of my CPU constantly?
<undecim> auk: hey, check out gnome-volume-control-applet. Just found it.
<nomad111> hi, im trying to enable desktop effects on my 10.04 desktop. I previously installed proprietry nvidia drivers. when i select normal setting for visual effects. I see the following crop up in the terminal http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kCHAJM9P. Has anyone seen this before?
<Cammy_> Hmmm, gonna try emptying my start up apps and seeing if that makes any difference
<undecim> auk: It was already install on my system and gave me the applet like in 9.10
<drknzz> hi guys! how can i install 32 bits opengl libraries? wine cant find/use x64 ones :(
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: check this out, open a terminal and go to /etc/samba - then paste smb.conf
<auk> undecim: nice! i had looked at it a whole bunch as package but couldn't figure out how to get it back on the panel
<Loshki> onezero: if you want to run firefox, I think you'll be better off with a desktop version....
<debugger-> http://www.112chan.ro/j/res/803.html#803
<maxiwll_Ar> -br
<debugger-> http://www.112chan.ro/j/res/803.html#803
<dozler> anyone run 10.04 w/ compiz?
<auk> undecim: oh but it's in the notification zone...the old one
<bastid_raZor> debugger-: go away with that nonsense
<Loshki> !ops | please take care of debugger-
<ubottu> please take care of debugger-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<MrPancake> !anyone | dozler
<ubottu> dozler: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lucas-arg> where does xubuntu saves its wallpapers?
<undecim> Now if only i can figure out how to do this with the battery applet...
<scap> virtuald: if I have a specific cve that isn't found on that site does that mean that nothing has been done for it?
<onezero> Loshki: Yeah, but it's so much stuff I don't need in the desktop releases. I only need firefox in the GUI
<dozler> does anyone run 10.04 w/ compiz fusion?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: what do you mean paste smb?
<virtuald> scap: i have no idea, try asking in #ubuntu-hardened
<scap> k thanks
<ramashankar> hhh
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: while I check that in a term, do: ps ax | grep smbd - dou you get more than one line?
<ridz16> roberto__: thnx, would this clone all the data of the HDD to another one?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: heh, I was waiting for you to paste the contents of /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Loshki> onezero: unless you're short of disk space, you won't notice, and if you need an X11 display, you want desktop. It's much easier to add servers to desktop than vice-versa...
<onezero> Loshki: Ok, I'll settle with that, thank you.
<Loshki> virtuald: what's a cve and what's the topic in #ubuntu-hardened ?
<ramashankar> rama
<maco> Loshki: its a security vulnerability report. i forget what it stands for though :P
<UbuntuJeff> Requesting help, I went through the minimal install and installed pulseaudio and all that, I see the volume meter going up and down so I know sound is working, but it doesn't show my soundcard under the options and I have no sound through my speakers at all. Any idea?
<joaovitorAM> exit
<hellphyre> its not letting me open
<hellphyre> greezmunkey:
<Loshki> maco: cool, tbanks...
<CloudMonkee> omfg, i love ubuntu 10.04
<virtuald> loshki: common vulnerabilities and exposures if i remember correctly, a database to track security issues in software as i understand it
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: permission denied
<Loshki> virtuald: makes sense, thanks...
<dozler> cloud monkey do you run compiz fusion on your 10.04?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf returns permission denied?
<JoshDreamland> Hey, my tab complete is broken. It only works for filenames, never parameters like "install" or "-jar"
<virtuald> loshki: http://cve.mitre.org
<CloudMonkee> dozler, no I don't
<JoshDreamland> Anyone know how I can fix that?
<whammo> onezero: did you say it works for flash (swf) becuase it didn't give an option for it
<roberto__> JoshDreamland: heh, I know what you mean :P
<Loshki> virtuald: looking now, thank you...
<hellphyre> you left out cat before
<hellphyre> greezmunkey:
<JoshDreamland> roberto__: same problem?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: you want me to paste this where?
<roberto__> JoshDreamland: it's not a problem. tab completin never works for optional parameters
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<onezero> whammo: If you open the MediaPlayerConnectivity preferences under Tools (I think) you can also choose flash. Never tried it myself, though.
<JoshDreamland> roberto__: That's funny, it works on this box.
<JoshDreamland> Completes both of the examples I mentioned.
<CloudMonkee> what's some desirable software on ubuntu, anyone?
<roberto__> JoshDreamland: what does? tab completion for optional parameters?
<JoshDreamland> Then completes filenames as parameters.
<whammo> onezero: oic.
<JoshDreamland> roberto__: yes
<Gryllida> is sasl possible in pidgin & where to read about it?
<JoshDreamland> I type java -j[tab], I get java -jar
<Madpilot> CloudMonkee, define "desirable" - that's kind of an open-ended question...
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/s9BRrJcK
<CloudMonkee> gryllida, do you know why they switched from pidgin to empathy?
<JoshDreamland> sudo apt-get i[tab] gets me sudo apt-get install
<nomad111> hi, im trying to enable desktop effects on my 10.04 desktop. I previously installed proprietry nvidia drivers. when i select normal setting for visual effects. I see the following crop up in the terminal http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/kCHAJM9P. Has anyone seen this before?
<CloudMonkee> gryllida, plus I actually like empathy a lot more :).
<JoshDreamland> But not on my other box, which I've upgraded twice without success.
<Gryllida> CloudMonkee, no idea, try sudo apt-get install pidgin
<nomad111> i know people running with intel cards get a similar issue.
<Gryllida> CloudMonkee, I see
<roberto__> JoshDreamland: when you tab complete - you scan a database for executables that match if you are at the start of a command in bash. if you are after the start of a command, tab completion will search the filesystem instead. it never searches throgh the application for optional parameters because unix programs aren't written with any reflection
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok, pretty much default, rename that one to smb.conf.old - ok
<CloudMonkee> Madpilot: Haa, anything that simplifies innate & redundant tasks... makes life better
<CloudMonkee> Madpilot: I stay on my comp 24/7 btw
<JoshDreamland> roberto__: So are you calling this paranormal, or are you calling me a liar?
<JoshDreamland> Because I am doing exactly what I said above -right now-
<Jordan_U> roberto__: Actually there is a package, bash-completion, that comes with ubuntu by default, that has scripts for tab completion with common commands
<mkquist_> anyone know the command to restart samba?
<Madpilot> CloudMonkee, hmm. Still pretty open-ended there, I think... :)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: terminal to rename? im new to linux commands
<nomad111> mkquist, service smb restart
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: wont let me rename with gui
<mkquist_> nomad111: what happened to /etc/init.d/samba restart?
<nomad111> same thing
<CloudMonkee> madpilot, jeez just list some software you, personally, think is cool
<roberto__> JoshDreamland: you started out by saying that it never works. unix applications are absolutely not written with reflection, so if you have that tab completion someone wrote a custom bash plugin and hand picked application's and their parameters for completion for you .. I 'd guess
<mkquist_> nomad111: did not work
<wers> what tool can you recommend to convert svg to jpeg?
<nomad111> mkquist, try your one then
<nomad111> oh actually
<nomad111> what about service smbd restart
<mkquist_> nomad111: well that didnt work either or i wouldnt ask = )
<Jordan_U> JoshDreamland: sudo apt-get install bash-completion
<silare> Does anyone know how to get Intel 3945 working with NetworkMAnager? :/
<mkquist_> nomad111: its the service part that it doesnt like
<Madpilot> CloudMonkee, OK. Inkscape, if you're into graphic design. DOSbox, so you can run 15 year old computer games and realize they're still pretty good. (which is what I'm doing in between paying attention to IRC right now...)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: pmed you the other results you asked for
<virtuald> joshdreamland: enable bash completion in ~/.bashrc
<CloudMonkee> madpilot, lovely. inkscape is better than GIP, which I think is a desirable interchangeable solution to Adobe.
<zetheroo> how to share printers in Ubuntu?
<JoshDreamland> Jordan_U: Mine's quite broken. Have a fix?
<CloudMonkee> madpilot, GIMP*
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok on that, get this and copy it into a new document in gedit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429287/
<RxDx> i have 3gb on my notebook, should I use ubuntu 10.04 32 or 64bits?
<Madpilot> CloudMonkee, Inkscape has a far better UI than GIMP, true.
<JoshDreamland> Jordan_U: Pidgin stopped scrolling, missed your reply. It's installed, but isn't working correctly. It only completes the first command.
<Jordan_U> CloudMonkee: xmoto is addictive.
<virtuald> joshdreamland: open .bashrc in your home directory with a text editor
<Madpilot> recent GIMP releases have been getting far better, though. Far more usable, that is.
<CloudMonkee> rxdx, 32 bit only lets you use 4GB of ram while i believe 64 bit lets you use 16gb+
<JoshDreamland> virtuald: No such file.
<Loshki> RxDx: no need to use 64 bit with 3G of ram, and 32 bit is generally more stable...
<RxDx> CloudMonkee, i have just 3gb... i heard that 64bits has some bugs
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: save that to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<RxDx> Loshki, is 64bit visible fastest than 32?
<virtuald> joshdreamland: are you sure? "dotfiles" are hidden normally
<JoshDreamland> virtuald: positive.
<drknzz> How can i make an app think its rinning on a 32 bit enviroment?
<JoshDreamland> only .bash_history
<CloudMonkee> rxdx, i'm running 64 bit... i'm a newbie to linux/ubuntu, but I'm not experiencing any bugs. It's actually quite lovely.
<virtuald> joshdreamland: ok, could you copy it from your working machine?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: now you can edit it to your liking, we can go though it line bu line if needed
<JoshDreamland> am attempting
<Loshki> RxDx: 64bit is supposed to be faster, but in practice I'm not sure if you'd notice...
<virtuald> joshdreamland: or from another user on the same
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<BlacKnight> Hello! anyone know how to compress a file in .z format  ?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: save it to your home directory for now then, sorry.
<Wicked> how can i tell if a package installed is 32 or 64 bit?
<virtuald> joshdreamland: there should be a copy in /etc/skel/ too (hidden unless you do ls -A)
<roberto__> BlacKnight: .Z ? compress command
<Guest63431> in trying to use the remote desktop feature of 10.04, i have successfully connected my moto droid to it, and i can see my scree and click things and send text from my phone to my box. however...upon opening and closing windows, and also disconnecting from the phone and connecting again....it seems that the remote desktop part of ubuntu is failing to update...as it will show "old windows" even after I've exited them or opened new ones...
<CloudMonkee> rxdx, 64 bit is for the future as well. You don't want to have to reinstall later on do you. Just use the best. There is no real reason to actually stick with 32 bit while 64 bit is better and does the exact same thing plus more.
<BlacKnight> no, z  file
<BlacKnight> like   file.z
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: what package? let's go with a specific package
<JoshDreamland> !!!
<JoshDreamland> virtuald: You're my hero for the day
<virtuald> :)
<Guest63431> in trying to use the remote desktop feature of 10.04, i have successfully connected my moto droid to it, and i can see my scree and click things and send text from my phone to my box. however...upon opening and closing windows, and also disconnecting from the phone and connecting again....it seems that the remote desktop part of ubuntu is failing to update...as it will show "old windows" even after I've exited them or opened new ones...
<BAMF> type /server irc.encyclopediadramatica.com
<Loshki> RxDx: I guess CloudMonkee and I will just have to agree to disagree about 32 bit vs 64...
<JoshDreamland> in fact, today's only eight minutes; you can be my hero for tomorrow, too
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok
<virtuald> hehe
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r: is this over 3g or wifi?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: so you saved a copy, now you need to edit it. You can see that file is paired down quite a bit from the default, you see my comments?
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: what package? do you have a specific package in mind we could use as an example?
<LinuxHack3r> Where could I go for more info on remote desktop, or possible install a vnc server that works better...
<roberto__> is there a caching dns server package for ubuntu ?
<LinuxHack3r> GeekSquid: tried over both...exactly the same...
<Wicked> onetinsoldier, yea. xchat...but i found the deb file in /var/cache/apt and it is 64bit
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: sweet thanks, ill take a peek through it in a bit, ill catch you later on maybe. thanks again for day 2
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: np :)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: later
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: roger. that's one way i was going to say you can tell. is in the package name. but here's a way to be even more sure... the file command
<Wicked> ah.
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r: I believe that problem may be with the droid client, have you tried another? I have no problem with VNC over a network with several clients
<Wicked> good thinking
<Wicked> i did not think that myself :)
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: chout the following command --> file /usr/bin/xchat
<Wicked> yea. :)
<onetinsoldier> roger
<Wicked> onetinsoldier, thanks for the info :)
<onetinsoldier> Wicked: you're welcome
<dark-knight> for some reason, when loading up after loading bios, the screen just goes black sometimes? other times it will go to the login and then after logging in just go black. any help?
<LinuxHack3r> GeekSquid: possibly...but tried with two clients on the droid and exactly the same...it seems to me that ubuntu is sending it "former images"....because even after i exit the client and connect later....it still shows the "former image"...
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r: I am trying it now with my droid
<mdik> LinuxHack3r: take NX
<tapan_chugh> i am able to play music but other sounds are not working. please help
<albertolempira> hey guys, i'm trying to record a streaming file from the internet and vlc creates the file at the destination folder but it doesn't record anything since the file is only 4bytes and cannot be played. Can somebody help me with that? thanks in advance...
<melanie> what the best video player for lucid...codec and all?????
<dark-knight> for some reason, when loading up after loading bios, the screen just goes black sometimes? other times it will go to the login and then after logging in just go black. any help?
<IdleOne> !polls | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Loshki> melanie: any one of vlc, mplayer, totem, xine. I like mplayer myself, and vlc for dvds...
<tapan_chugh> please help me
<onetinsoldier> melanie: i'd say a lot of them are great... vlc, gxine, gmplayer, ect. i had trouble playing a couple .mov files until i tried winff
<tapan_chugh> i am able to play music
<angelia> hi, I'm brand new to linux, is there anything I should 100% download for security wise, or is pretty safe as is..?
<tapan_chugh> but i am not able to hear any sounds
<dot> drhodes i direct you to buy gas.
<mdik> albertolempira: when it's a complete file which you stream, you often can find it in /tmp
<JoshDreamland> tapan_chugh: What kinds of sounds?
<LinuxHack3r1> GeekSquid: I have tried androidvnc, remote vnc pro, and remote vnc ad (i figured the pro may work better...same problem...just no ad;)
<tapan_chugh> well notifications etc
<dot> Poof!
<Mechdave> angelia, Linux is not really affected by virises
<dark-knight> angelia nope, you are good outta the box.
<angelia> cool
<IdleOne> angelia: you are pretty safe as is. practice safe internet browsing and use Synaptic Package Manager from the System menu to get applications
<angelia> so do I need the firewall firestarter I think it's called?
<angelia> yeah that's how I got this
<Mechdave> angelia, you just need to make sure that you have a firewall on your modem
<angelia> or oh I mean I used something else the software center
<mdik> Mechdave: a what?
<IdleOne> angelia: that is good too
<dark-knight> for some reason, when loading up after loading bios, the screen just goes black sometimes? other times it will go to the login and then after logging in just go black. any help?
<tapan_chugh> also i am not able to change volume via the volume applet
<angelia> and this xchat ubuntu is just for if people have questions?
<Mechdave> mdik, yeah, a firewall on your dsl modem
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: Does it respond to key presses?
<mdik> you dont need nothing to be safe except dont run services which dont need to be run and keeping everything up-to-date
<dot> or oh I mean I used something else the software center
<Mechdave> angelia, how are you accessing the internet?
<dot> a what?
<tapan_chugh> it shows waiting for sound system to respond
<albertolempira> mdik hi!, i've just looked there but there are other files... no sound files.
<dot> also i am not able to change volume via the volume applet
<mdik> Mechdave: what for?
<tapan_chugh> please help
<dot> angelia, how are you accessing the internet?
<dark-knight> JoshDreamland nope it doesn't respond to anything but turning it off.
<dot> or oh I mean I used something else the software center
<FloodBot1> dot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dot> FloodBot1: what for?
<melanie> what the best video player for lucid...codec and all?????
<IdleOne> angelia: this channel (#ubuntu) is for support questions like you just asked yes
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: Including ctrl-alt-f2?
<LinuxHack3r1> GeekSquid: any progress?
<Mechdave> mdik, because Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall up and running standard
<dark-knight> melanie i prefer vlc
<silare> Does anyone know how to get Intel 3945 working with NetworkMAnager? :/
<angelia> dot: what do you mean? dsl
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r: I am using android-vnc-viewer right now and it is updating rightly
<mdik> albertolempira: sometimes they are called mpxxxxx, when they are coming from the mplayer-plugin
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: and ctrl-alt-delete?
<mdik> or similar when coming from other plugins, albertolempira
<mdik> Mechdave: because you dont need one
<dark-knight> JoshDreamland yes, nothing happens when trying to go to a virtual terminal or ctrl alt delete. it does not respond to anything, it just sits at the black screen, although my wireless card shows it is working, and the little lights on the bottom show it is thinking, but i see/can't react with anything
<auk> how can i tell how much of a partition is used/free?
<lordjodi> hey
<melanie> k
<mdik> Mechdave, angelia: no running services means no need for a firewall
<Mechdave> mdik, you are crazy not to run a firewall of some type or other
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r: how may colors do you have it set to ... i am using 64 colors, seems to work well
<angelia> mdik: what do you mean by running services?
<mdik> Mechdave: get real
<roberto__> wow
<Mechdave> mdik, angelia I advise you both to run one as there are many ways to get in to a box from the outside and create havoc
<roberto__> the stock market fell 9% today
<mdik> angelia: like a web-server or something in that direction. but you'd had to install one and configure one to listen to the outside-world to be in danger
<melanie> what the best video player for lucid...codec and all, more please
<Maleko> how do you add an iptables rule to particular position?
<mdik> Mechdave, angelia: not if there are no services running. and there are none out-of-the-box
<hanasaki> using xrdp - the "s" key is mapped not to S but brings up the menu to logout/restart/shutdown
<dark-knight> JoshDreamland yes, nothing happens when trying to go to a virtual terminal or ctrl alt delete. it does not respond to anything, it just sits at the black screen, although my wireless card shows it is working, and the little lights on the bottom show it is thinking, but i see/can't react with anything
<phinfinity> how do you list the available hard disk drives and partition from shell
<onezero> melanie: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<angelia> mdik: yeah I'm not running a web-server or anything like that..
<mdik> Mechdave: read for a change
<naples_guy> i have firefox 3.0.  how can i upgrade?  'sudo apt-get upgrade firefox?'
<albertolempira> mdik nope there's no mpxxxx file... do you know any other way to record a streming file? 'cause i've been trying for two hours now with no success.
<mdik> albertolempira: no, sorry
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: Who's your card manufacturer?
<melanie> yes
<auk> phinfinity: u can do sudo fdisk -l
<xangua> naples_guy: what version of ubuntu¿
<phinfinity> what can i do if i want the drive labels??
<Mechdave> mdik, I don't appreciate your tone
<mkquist> albertolempira: a streaming file?
<auk> phinfinity: what do you mean by 'available' though?
<naples_guy> 8.10
<albertolempira> mdik well, i suppose i'll look for some answer on google
<onezero> naples_guy: A 'sudo apt-get install' will update to the newest version in the repositories
<melanie> onezero : yes but i have problem whit codec!!!
<mkquist> albertolempira: like a radio stream?
<dark-knight> the card says dlink airplus, but its not an issue with the card, i'd assume its someting to do with X
<phinfinity> fdisk -l is ok but i want to know the drive labels as well
<albertolempira> mkquist yeap, exactly!
<melanie> what the best video player for lucid...codec and all, more please...
<angelia> mdik, mechdave: thx
<mkquist> albertolempira: do you have the stream location?
<onezero> melanie: vlc always works, but haven't got the best performance. apt-get i
<LinuxHack3r1> GeekSquid: any progress?
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r: delay of a second or 2, both checkboxes on android-vnc-viewer should be unchecked and colors set to 64 for best results
<mdik> Mechdave: with all due respect, please consider reading one of the many testamonies against personal firewalls you could and can find on the web
<albertolempira> mkquist yeap
<xangua> naples_guy: try 'firefox-stable PPA' or 'Ubuntuzilla'
<onezero> melanie: *apt-get it
<mkquist> albertolempira: i use streamtuner with success to record streams, its got a button for it actually
<dark-knight> Joshdreamland the card says dlink, although i don't believe the card to be affecting anything, because the problem is with it going to the black screen not the internet.
<GeekSquid> LinuxHack3r1: sorry look at my posts above
<mdik> np
<onetinsoldier> melanie: have you tried winff?
<onetinsoldier> !info winff
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: I meant your graphics card.
<ubottu> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<phinfinity> How do you get the drive label (for say /dev/sda1 )
<albertolempira> mkquist hm... i think i've heard of it. Thanks i'll give it a try right away!
<melanie> il try!!
<mkquist> albertolempira: g/l
<melanie> ..
<Mechdave> mdik, I firmly believe in a layered approach to system security, one of these layers is a firewall. iptables is used on linux to provide the firewalling
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: ummmm i have no idea, i have a dell inspiron 1100, whats the command for terminal, isn't it like Ls or something?
<JoshDreamland> I can't tell that from terminal, really. Well, try lsmod | grep intel
<Mechdave> mdik, I use the firewall in my dsl modem to stop any incoming traffic that has not been initiated from my network
<JoshDreamland> if it prints intel-agp and you don't know what kind of card you have, it's fine
<mdik> Mechdave: sure, in a corporate environment. just for your personal protection a firewall has more chances adding insecurity by bugs in the firewall itself
<phinfinity> How do you get the drive label (for say /dev/sda1 )
<mdik> phinfinity: ls /dev/disks/by-* ?
<dark-knight> Joshdreamland: lsmod |grep intel pulls up nothing relevant to the graphics card
<Cuervo> How compatible is the asus 1005pr on ubuntu? Are there any deal breaking issues?
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: how sure are you?
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: does lsmod | grep intel-agp print anything?
<LinuxHack3r1> GeekSquid: trying now...
<Jordan_U> Radio-b: One is probably an OEM recovery partition.
<melanie> thank to all!
<Mechdave> mdik, and having ran a server for quite a while and having daily penetration attempts on it. there are very few bugs in iptables that I know about and if you keep your system updated all is good
<Davy> So...i need help
<Jordan_U> Radio-b: "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (where /dev/sda is the drive you want grub installed to)
<Davy> my new update of ubuntu won't boot correctly
<Loshki> Mechdave: I like to run behind a cheap NAT router, for added protection...
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: pretty sure, i just looked over it again and the only thing i could see relevant is the video which it just says i915
<phinfinity> mdik the command just gives a lot of numbers and text No labels except for 3 and i hav around 7 drives
<Mechdave> mdik, I see having a machine without any kind of penetration protection is really bad
<Davy> sometimes i get my desktop...but not the "applications, places, system" bar popping up
<Davy> other times I get that bar popping up...but my desktop doesn't show up
<Mechdave> Loshki, that is basically what I do at the moment
<angelia> why are some people grayed out on the right and some people arent, and what does the whois button do? it seems to do nothing
<mdik> Mechdave: when you know, what your doing: fine. if you dont know how to configure a firewall, then most likely there is no point in having one cause youre just having your box and thats it
<dark-knight> davy: you need to run the command in terminal to start the panel when that happens.
<LinuxHack3r1> ;
<mdik> phinfinity: then maybe ls /dev/disks/by-id? come on, be creative
<albertolempira> mkquist g/l? what that means? and sorry for the dumb question...
<Gryllida> angelia, search for whois button output in network tab or in a separate one
<Davy> dark-knight: when the applications bar pops up?
<Loshki> Mechdave: it's cheap insurance...
<Mechdave> Loshki, I agree whole heartedly
<Davy> what happens if only the desktop shows up...it does that most of the time
<naples_guy> can i UPGRADE intrepid to jaunty, then jaunty to karmic, then karmic to lucid?
<Gryllida> naples_guy yes
<mdik> Mechdave: there is no point in a firewall if your services are configured correctly
<dot> that is good too
<dark-knight> davy: didn't you just say the applications bar doesn't pop up?
<IdleOne> angelia: the ones that are grey are "away"
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: if it prints anything at all when you ask for intel-agp it means it's running some sort of intel chip
<dot> Poof!
<red2kic> naples_guy: Meh. Do a clean installation if you can. Unless you're not technology savvy.
<JoshDreamland> and I don't have to bother walking you through the horrible process that is NVidia setup
<angelia> gryllida: how do I do that?
<Davy> dark-knight: yes. the bar doesn't pop up, the desktop does...so then how do i get to the terminal screen...don't know if there is a shortcut
<phinfinity> mdik by-id has something like "ata-ST3802110AS_4LS4VA3G-part2  scsi-SATA_ST3802110AS_4LS4VA3G-part2" and besides i have checked each drive under /dev/disks/*
<Loshki> naples_guy: yes, but it's a lot of work, and each time you upgrade, something can go wrong. I'd rather do a from-scratch install of lucid...
<naples_guy> red2kic, i have lots of large video files, and do not have a place to back them up atm
<Davy> dark-knight: also what command do i need to type
<mdik> phinfinity: looks like a label to me
<red2kic> naples_guy: Upgrade away. :)  In fact, everybody should always have some kind of backup medium. :)
<dark-knight> davy: yes there is a shorcut to make it pop back up, not too sure what it is for ubuntu as im on xubuntu which is xfce4-panel, google it and i guarantee you'd find it
<naples_guy> ideally i would much rather do a fresh install, but i have a hundred gigs to save somewhere, or lose them
<mdik> dont know, what youre about to do, though (phinfinity)
<JoshDreamland> Davy: gnome-panel
<Davy> okay
<Davy> JoshDreamland: what?
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: i just did lspci and im pretty sure this is my graphics card, this is what it printed        00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Gryllida> angelia, try to type /whois Gryllida in the box where you usually type to send thingsto chat; then have many clicks around until you find the line Gryllida <~chatzilla@unaffiliated/...
<JoshDreamland> Davy: It behooves you to run it from alt-f2 instead
<Mechdave> mdik, if angelina had stuck around long enough I could have taken her through it all and got a personal firewall going for her. Now if she goes out there with no firewall and suddenly finds her machine compromised she will say "This linux is no good... I got hacked", I don't want a new user to have an adverse experience because their machine was not set up correctly for what they were doing
<theadmin> Gryllida: " ~chatzilla@unaffiliated/unsure"
<IdleOne> angelia: this will be a helpful read http://xchat-gnome.navi.cx/?page_id=5
<JoshDreamland> Davy: Running gnome-panel will create the bar you're looking for
<albertolempira> mkquist ok, i'm recording now, i think. I clicked "Record" and now a terminal windows called "streamripper" showed. It's recording i think since the size of the file is increasing but how do i stop it, and where is it saved? sorry if i'm asking too much...
<Gryllida> angelia, that line can appear either right in the chat , or in a separate tab, just do many clicks and find
<Mechdave> mdik, that is my vopinion
<mkquist_> cant seem to set up windows shares anymore with 10.4
<LinuxHack3r1> GeekSquid: Nope...it's still displaing a frame that doesn't change and it's old...not even showing anything near what my screen looks like...64bit colors
<angelia> mechdave: I'm still here
<UbuntuJeff> Could someone help me I have no sound and my card isn't showing up in pulse audio under hardware.
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: So it's a PCI-enabled intel card. Terrific.
<phinfinity> mdik oops sorry by-label has my what i need i just remembered i have labelled only 3 drives. Thanks!!!
<mkquist_> or share among my linux boxes either
<JoshDreamland> oh, I lied
<LinuxHack3r1> GeekSquid: The mouse clicks...position, sending text all works..but when the physical screen changes...android client stays the same....
<dark-knight> joshdreamland what exactly does that mean?
<JoshDreamland> No, that's fine
<Davy> JoshDreamland: how do i get to gnome-panels?
<Mechdave> angelia, ok now how are you accessing the internet? through a dsl connection?
<JoshDreamland> Your card is integrated, as I suspected
<angelia> gryllida thx i'll favorite it so I can read it, thank you
<theadmin> Davy: They are a part of GNOME Desktop
<angelia> mechdave: yes
<JoshDreamland> It means nothing can go wrong, really. Are you running Linux?
<dark-knight> davy: load terminal and type gnome-panel it'll load up
<JoshDreamland> rather
<LinuxHack3r1> ALSO! When I move my mouse...the mouse icon on my phone moves...???
<JoshDreamland> Lucid
<dark-knight> joshdreamland yes i'm running xubuntu 9.10 karmic
<JoshDreamland> That was the most rhetorical typo I've ever made. I feel unclean.
<constarr> Anyone wanna help me with an error?
<theadmin> JoshDreamland: :D
<angelia> mechdave: I totally missed everything that was going on, because this is super spam and I'm not used to it yet
<theadmin> constarr: What kind of?
<JoshDreamland> I'm not sure what that means for this problem. It's easy to blame lucid when things stop working...
<Gryllida> constarr, sure, just ask
<constarr> loop: can't delete device /dev/loop0: Device or resource busy
<constarr> *** ./create_multipartboot.sh FAILED at line 145 ***
<phinfinity> mdik /dev/disk/by-label has a list of the labels i need. how do i know which device is which label?? i.e is a particular label /dev/sda1 or something else like that
<dark-knight> joshdreamland hahaha well we can't blame lucid in this situation.
<JoshDreamland> I suppose we can just blame Lucid for Karmic's problems. Haha.
<Mechdave> angelia, no consequence, I can take you through a quick firewall setup, but first I want to make sure your dsl modem has a firewall on it
<constarr> I'm trying to run this script
<JoshDreamland> Has any other version of Xubuntu worked for you?
<constarr> http://connie.slackware.com/~alien/tools/usbinstall/13.0/
<theadmin> constarr: It tries to use a mounted partition.
<theadmin> constarr: And can't succeed.
 * Tzfardaya looks around
<angelia> mechdave: it should yeah, I mean I think it came with one, let me check
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: haha well thanks for your help.   9.10 is the only version i've tried, and it works, just sometimes it goes black, other times it will work flawlessly, also when i leave it idle, it will freeze and produce the same black screen effect.
<constarr> it's trying to install slackware to my usb drive, would I need to unmount it first?
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: I guess if we want to see what -does- work, you could try running it from with quiet3
<mdik> phinfinity: if you do: ls -la /dev/disks/by-label it should be listed where the devices are linked to
<Mechdave> angelia, because if your dsl modem has a firewall on it and is configured properly there is really no need to run one on the desktop as well.
<theadmin> constarr: Huh. Well, according to this here... maybe... but slackware... We don't support that here.
<mdik> phinfinity: or which devices those links link to, to be correct
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: just add quiet3 to your parameters, and change splash to nosplash
<constarr> It's not a slackware issue, lol
<phinfinity> mdik Thanks a lot it works!
<angelia> mechdave: I don't know if it had a firewall, it's a qwest modem that they sent me..
<constarr> It's the script
<JoshDreamland> in fact, it may be changing quiet to quiet3 instead
<theadmin> constarr: But it's a slackware script, no? ;D
<angelia> mechdave: has*
<mdik> phinfinity: no problemo
<constarr> nope
<Mechdave> angelia, what is the make and model?
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: im not following, where is this quiet3 you speak of?
<theadmin> Oh well, g2g.
<angelia> mechdave: WPS PK5000 is what it says on the modem
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: in GRUB, before it boots, press F6 to edit the boot params. Change quiet to quiet3 and splash to nosplash.
<JoshDreamland> It should boot in a terminal.
<Mechdave> angelia, just a min, shall google it
<JoshDreamland> A shell, rather, but I'm not feeling all vocabish tonight.
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: alright what would be acheieved from booting in terminal?   what exactly would that achieve?
<iceman21ad> any one else having issues  with  software sources  not  being accessed right
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: It'll show us that the OS works if it doesn't need to start graphics, for one
<Mechdave> angelia, are you using the wireless function?
<JoshDreamland> dark-knight: it'll also give you access to the computer, of course.
<angelia> mechdave: well no I'm not personally using it, my 6 year old downstairs uses it on her laptop but I'm plugged in
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: well like it said, its unpredicatable, sometimes it goes black othertimes it doesn't, so i won't really know if it took effect.
<Loshki> JoshDreamland: what does quiet3 do?
<roberto__> whoever suggested installing ubuntu-restricted-extras -- thank you :)
<angelia> mechdave: it is set up if that's what you're asking
<Mechdave> angelia, Ok, mow are you connecting to the modem via a cable?
<angelia> mechdave: yea
<Mechdave> angelia, right, your ISP set it up for you?
<angelia> mechdave: I don't know what you mean by that
<Mechdave> angelia, did your internet provider supply you with the modem?
<angelia> mechdave: ah yeah
<angelia> mechdave: and I didn't read it right, and I set it up
<Mechdave> angelia, and you put in passwords and etc...
<angelia> mechdave: yes :P
<angelia> mechdave: my whatever it's called.. the where you can look for wireless people, I even figured out how to hide that
<angelia> mechdave: oh right ssid I think?
<Mechdave> angelia, does your daughter connect to the modem wireless?
<angelia> mechdave: yea
<profxavier> is there a channel dedicated to assistance with web design/development ?
<profxavier> i am currently in #html and not much help there
<Mechdave> angelia, Have you set up WEP security on the modem?
<angelia> mechdave: yea
<Davy> so I'm back and it didn't work...unless i did it wrong...but my panel still doesn't show up
<albertolempira> mkquist ok, i'm recording now, i think. I clicked "Record" and now a terminal windows called "streamripper" showed. It's recording i think since the size of the file is increasing but how do i stop it, and where is it saved? sorry if i'm asking too much...
<Mechdave> angelia, Good  :)
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: thanks for the help, for now ill just leave it, but if it becomes a big enough problem ill follow what you said
<AnnaZ> [06:06:47] <Mechdave> mdik, if angelina had stuck around long enough I could have taken her through it all and got a personal firewall going for her. Now if she goes out there with no firewall and suddenly finds her machine compromised she will say "This linux is no good... I got hacked", I don't want a new user to have an adverse experience because their machine was not set up correctly for what
<angelia> mechdave: well no I was wrong
<AnnaZ> paranoia.
<angelia> mechdave: it says WPA/WPA2
<JoshDreamland> well, all right
<Davy> JoshDreamland: i did the alt-f2 thing...but my panel still hasn't shown up
<angelia> mechdave: not WEP
<JoshDreamland> Hey, does anyone know of a package containing Human for Lucid?
<Mechdave> angelia, that is better than WEP
<dark-knight> davy when you hit alt f2 and typed "gnome-panel" what happened?
<angelia> mechdave: oh good
<JoshDreamland> Davy: are you using xubuntu?
<Loshki> AnnaZ: one man's paranoia is another man's prudent practice...
<angelia> mechdave: what's the difference?
<Davy> no...regular ubuntu
<Davy> dark-knight: nothing
<mdik> AnnaZ: (:
<xangua> JoshDreamland: search human in the package manager
<Davy> JoshDreamland: i just updated to the new 10.14 i believe
<dark-knight> did you try going back to your desktop to see if it took effect davy? (alt-f7)
<JoshDreamland> Davy: Of Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<JoshDreamland> or, heaven forbid, Kubuntu
<angelia> mechdave: and do I need to set up this firewall? I went ahead and have it running now the firestarter on the panel, it's double protection right, so can I just keep it? or does it not make a difference?
<Mechdave> AnnaZ, usually these days we access the internet through a NAT gateway, usually this is enough to stop the nasties, but sometimes ppl have a direct connection to the internet (like a 3G mobile dongle) and then you need a firewall
<dark-knight> joshdreamland: he said ubuntu
<AnnaZ> the internet side of a dsl modem is pretty good too, by the virtue of NAT routing function alone. active firewall or not.
<JoshDreamland> Interesting...
<Davy> lol JoshDreamland i don't think its Kubuntu...my guess would be Of Ubuntu
<Davy> whatever the Koala thing was
<Davy> 9.10
<JoshDreamland> Davy: No error when you ran gnome-panel?
<Mechdave> angelia, sounds like you may not need one, but you are quite able to set up one on your computer
<Davy> JoshDreamland: no
<dark-knight> davy at your desktop right click and hit terminal then type gnome-panel and tell me what happens.
<Mechdave> angelia, should not affect anything badly
<AnnaZ> Mechdave: or just monitor yourself for open ports once in a while -.-
<angelia> mechdave: k i'll just leave it running I set it to hide on the panel so..
<Davy> dark-knight: not getting an option for terminal
<Mechdave> AnnaZ, well yeah, then if something goes wrong it is like shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted
<Davy> it says...create a new folder and crap like that
<Mechdave> angelia, make sure you configure firestarter to only allow established and related connections. The firestarter website is pretty good at taking you through configuration for memory :)
<angelia> mechdave: I can't just leave it at default? gah
<Mechdave> angelia, do you have parental controls for your daughter?
<dark-knight> davy: try right clicking then following the applications to accesories then to terminal
<angelia> mechdave: why
<reya276> Does anyone know if there is an application available in the repositories to mask your IP Address
<Davy> dark-knight: then in terminal type gnome-panel?
<Mechdave> angelia, you can leave it at default, I just don't know what the settings are
<dark-knight> davy: yes
<Gryllida> reya276, on IRC? or in general?
<mkquist_> how do you  restart samba in 10.4 64bit?
<reya276> Gryllida: in general
<Mechdave> angelia, because there is a big nasty world on the internet and there are many things a kid should not see
<Davy> dark-knight: i feel like a nub...but which folder is it in...or hwo do i get there
<Mechdave> angelia, I know my daughter will be censored when she gets internet access
<angelia> mechdave: yeah she's good, she just plays like nick at night games and disney games etc, she doesn't know how to google and stuff yet
<Gryllida> reya276, you mean you want to connect through a proxy?
<AnnaZ> .oO(or she doesn't tell you)
<dark-knight> davy: you don't need to get into any folder or anything, just type gnome-panel and it should pop up
<powertool08> mkquist_: sudo service samba restart
<dark-knight> davy: just launch terminal and type it in
<Mechdave> angelia, Good :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<reya276> Gryllida: is that what you would use to mask an ip address
<Davy> dark-knight: gotcha
<dark-knight> davy: any luck?
<Davy> it says
 * arjOsSari_ DANCOK.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K....G.U.A.T.H.U.E.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.L.....J.U.E.M.B.U.O.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T.T....T.E.M.P.U.E.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K.K... %13,09KWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWK  WKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWK KWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKWKW
<AnnaZ> heh my parents always knew SO LITTLE about me :D
<mkquist_> powertool08: unrecognized service samba?
<Davy> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<angelia> mechdave: when she learns to read and write better, I'll be worried. Right now I just set up a bunch of i.e. links on her desktop she uses vista
<maco> arjOsSari_: stop that
<Davy> so...it looks like its supposed to be there
<powertool08> mkquist_: Strange, is samba installed?
<Davy> but just isnt showing up
<Mechdave> angelia, sounds like you are pretty secure with WPA and a good modem with a firewall, you should be right :)
<mkquist_> powertool08: several times... lol
<angelia> mechdave: thank you
<wsuthomas> I am having problem with $PATH, any ideas why is deferent  from one ssh to another http://paste.pocoo.org/show/210933/
<Mechdave> angelia, Yeah, good stuff
<powertool08> mkquist_: did you use sudo?
<mkquist_> powertool08: frustrating that i cannot get shares going
<mkquist_> powertool08: yep
<Mechdave> angelia, No worries, any time :)
<Davy> dark-knight: any other suggestions?
<mdik> Mechdave: no portscanning?
<Mechdave> mdik, Nope
<reya276> Gryllida: there is an actual Network Proxy app install in the system, never noticed that before
<powertool08> mkquist_: Try sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop, then same command with start
<Davy> or ... is there anyway to redo the update
<dark-knight> davy: hmmm nope that should pull it up if you are running just normal ubuntu. i would google your problem for further knowledge.
<Davy> like..."down"date
<Mechdave> mdik, no need to
<mkquist_> powertool08: thats the one im used to and it doesnt work either
<wsuthomas> is there a room for ubuntu server
<mdik> i mean, like, how can you be sure if everything is set up ok - especially with a vista running - when you didnt check the ports?
<mkquist_> powertool08: maybe remove and install from the c/l then...
<Planet_x> does anyone know of a good GPS device that will work on Ubuntu easy and with GPSDrive, kismet etc?
<ActionParsnip> wsuthomas: #ubuntu-server
<powertool08> mkquist_: ok.
<wildbat_laptop> anyone know how do i make a dev like /dev/zero? let say /dev/one?
<Gryllida> reya276, :)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Planet_x
<ubottu> Planet_x: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Mechdave> mdik, because she has a NAT modem running WPA
<AnnaZ> wsuthomas: if you have a few hundred megabytes free, i suppose there is. </sarcasm>
<maco> wildbat_laptop: write a kernel module
<zetheroo> since upgrading to Lucid my hard drive does a heck of a lot of grinding away ... especially when I use Virtual box ... my whole system begins to lock up and the hard drive is working away ...
<wildbat_laptop> maco, any tips or link to such info?
<Mechdave> mdik, and NAT only lets established and related traffic through
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: when it starts working, read: dmesg | tail -n 15
<reya276> Gryllida: is there a manual on how to use this app anywhere?
<maco> wildbat_laptop: the book Linux Device Drivers 3 is released under creative commons
<dark-knight> davy: sorry i couldn't be of more help, but thats the only solution i've got.
<hanasaki> how can xming connect to a login for ubuntu gnome?
<mdik> Mechdave: she could have turned it off!
<ZykoticK9> maco, "write a kernel module" like that's no-big-thing - Maybe for you, but for the rest of us...  :)
<maco> ZykoticK9: ive never written a kernel module ;-)
<Mechdave> mdik, yeah, but if you turn off NAT there is no internet access
<wildbat_laptop> maco, got it ^^ thanks ~
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: maco did give a book title that is FREE so you can learn :P
<maco> ZykoticK9: however if wildbat_laptop wants a /dev/one to spit out 1s instead of /dev/zero that spits out 0s... yeah they'd need to write a new module
<mdik> mhm
<mdik> nmt
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: when its doing its thing I can't move my mouse cursor ... much less execute a command
<Mechdave> mdik, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation
<ZykoticK9> maco, I'm not questioning your logic over what is needed, or the fact that your book suggestion was probably right on the mark - just though it was funny to see "write a kernel module" as an answer :)
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: use alt+f2 and run a terminal, and wait for it to go, have the command ready to go ;)
<neodfw> hi
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: found this though "warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)"
<neodfw> i need help with giplet i need to show wan ip on app
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: dunno if it makes a diff
<neodfw> anyone good with giplet
<maco> wildbat_laptop: by the way that book is written from the 2.6.8 perspective so a few years old. Essential Linux Device Drivers is a more current (but afaik, not free) book
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: i'd ask in #vbox
<neodfw> anyone good with gnome in hear?
<neodfw> i need help with giplet i need to show wan ip on app
<SandGorgon> oh wow.. Ubuntu has licensed H.264 for inclusion in Ubuntu .... will I finally have smooth, hardware accelerated, 1080p playback ?
<Loshki> wildbat_laptop: if you google "How to Write a Linux Device Driver" you'll find links to introduce you to the fine art of writing device drivers...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> someone here knows how to add new cars in torcs?
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: the other times it acts like this is when installing anything ... it takes SO long to install stuff ... like the hard drive is just labouring away ....
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: is this something to do with journaling?
<mkquist_> is anyone else sharing with windows clients in 10.4?
<Loshki> ZykoticK9: maco: yes, it was funny. But true...
<zetheroo> mkquist_: nope ... but using Samba to share with Linux clients ... so very similar
<mkquist_> zetheroo: ill settle for that at this point...
<mkquist_> zetheroo: cant get the shares to be 'seen'
<zetheroo> mkquist_: what have you done so far?
<mkquist_> zetheroo: did you use the 'personal sharing' thing?
<mkquist_> zetheroo: i tried setting up using 'shares-admin' initially
<red2kic> zetheroo: If you want things done right, it's usually the longest route.
<zetheroo> red2kic: uhm ... what?
<mkquist_> zetheroo: worked before the shares admin
<mkquist_> zetheroo: when i try 'service samba' it says unrecognized service samba - but it's been installed and reinstalled
<red2kic> zetheroo: My comment on your "Using Windows For Samba Printing" :o
<zetheroo> mkquist_: firstly please know that there is nothing straightforward with sharing data using Samba ... there is however a lot of trial and error
<ch8ind> ch8ind
<ch8ind> asdf
<zetheroo> mkquist_: service smbd
<mkquist_> zetheroo: always been able to get it working before...
<zetheroo> mkquist_: I know ... same here ... :) ... things change though, and not always for the better ..
<mkquist_> zetheroo: aint that the truth... lol
<zetheroo> mkquist_: sudo service smbd start/stop
<wildbat_laptop> Loshki, ^^ thanks scanning on the Linux Device Drivers 3 that maco said
<mkquist_> zetheroo: ok now that works, thank you for that
<zetheroo> mkquist_: I have not gotten the "restart" command to work
<zetheroo> mkquist_: and I take it you have looked over your smb.conf file and made any needed alterations?
<Loshki> wildbat_laptop: it would be a lot of work to write your first device driver. Is there some problem we can help you solve another way?
<mkquist_> zetheroo: whats wierd is that there is no option to set up a windows share, just unix NFS
<zetheroo> sudo apt-get install samba
<zetheroo> mkquist_: ^^
<wildbat_laptop> Loshki, i am good ~ just i am done writing my drives with \xFF ,just try to learn about it ^^  the should be /dev/one XD
<gh0zt> I just lost my guest additions in VirtualBox after doing a 10.04 guest update anyone else experienced this or know of a fix?
<Mechdave> mkquist, have you installed samba?
<mkquist_> zetheroo: the only thing available is printing
<zetheroo> mkquist_: after that you should be able to right-click a folder and select "Sharing Option"
<deathinohio> is it ok to ask a question here
<zetheroo> mkquist_: have you installed SAMBA? If not install it through Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager) or with the command I posted above: sudo apt-get install samba
<mkquist_> zetheroo: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/7uALJyfq
<mkquist_> zetheroo: this is the result
<onetinsoldier> deathinohio: yes
<zetheroo> mkquist_: ok, there a couple way you can solve this
<deathinohio> alright... i'm having a problem with grub.  It will not boot without pressing enter, in other words there is no timeout. it just sits there
<Mechdave> mkquist, zetheroo sounds like you are trying to share a root oflder on an attached drive
<Mechdave> folder
<deathinohio> grub2 btw
<deathinohio> ubuntu 9.10
<mkquist_> Mechdave: not root folder, just other drives with my network
<mkquist_> zetheroo: yes
<Mechdave> mkquist, yeah,  /media/Some_Drive
<wyatt_earp> greets ... has anyone had any success with 10.04 dual booting on a MBP? keep getting stuck at the grub_puts_ error
<deathinohio> ive googled all over for a solution to this
<mkquist_> Mechdave: right, so this is a permissions problem?
<Mechdave> mkquist, sorry my terminology not quite 100% correct
<ZykoticK9> gh0zt, are you using Ubuntu as a host?  If you are using the OSE (not directly from Oracle), you can install the guest additions "inside" the Lucid VM "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11" but will NOT work for the PUEL (from Oracle) version.
<Mechdave> mkquist, config problem with samba, zetheroo seems to know what is going on :)
<mkquist_> zetheroo: any thoughts?
<stevecam> in nautilus where is the enter address bar
<ZykoticK9> stevecam, press the / key
<gh0zt> ZykoticK9 i'm running a Windows 7 host and 10.04 guest, think i might have fixed it - wasn't mounting properly
<stevecam> ZykoticK9, fantastic
<ZykoticK9> gh0zt, if you have further issues try asking in #vbox (think there are issues with Win7 and Guest additions)
<stevecam> gh0zt, shouldn't it be the other way round?
<remote> Hello
<stevecam> gh0zt, 10.04 should be the host and windows 7 should be the guest OS ;-)
<gh0zt> stevecam if dell gave me win 7 disks with my shiny new xps 9000 i probably would
<zetheroo> mkquist_: one sec
<gh0zt> stevecam they don't give disks anymore
<stevecam> you should still have a recovery partition that you could make a copy of
<wildbat_laptop> gh0zt, DL from the net then ~
<ratshell> Can someone help me with a pulse audio problem?
<gh0zt> stevecam i have that but assumed it wouldn't work.. but now you mention it, i am gonna give it a try :)
<deathinohio> any thoughts on my grub issue?
<gh0zt> stevecam will report back shortly and let you know if it works
<remote> I'm having difficuleties with my microphone, when I unmute "Front Mic" in gnome-alsamixer I can hear my voice but other applications like skype cannot access my microphone, or so it seems
<remote> can someone help?
<Prez00> ok, guys, I am running out of ideas for what to do about compiz and window borders.  compiz seems to load but i am left without window borders on my x61, intel 965 graphics.  i checked the window decoration plugin and it's got right line there...
<stevecam> im kinda lazy, i would just make a backup of /dev/sda and bz2 it
<Prez00> any pointers?
<mkquist_> ok, so it's just the ntfs folder thats causing a problem, wow shouldve really looked into that more... = p
<ratshell> Prez00, what line is there?
<mae_tae_> people, i had block youtube.com in squid but i want to allow www.youtube.com/user/caraga  , is this possible? how will i do it
<Prez00> ratshell, /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<Mechdave> zetheroo, got it, add this to the [global] section of the smb.conf file "usershare owner only = false"
<freezway> i can't click in flash
<Mechdave> zetheroo, then restart samba
<ratshell> Prez00, yeah that is the right line, try /usr/bin/compiz-decorator --replace
<zetheroo> Mechdave: yes sorry  .. on the phone
<zetheroo> Mechdave: but you got it :)
<ZykoticK9> freezway, are you on 64bit?  are you using flash from repository?
<Mechdave> zetheroo, sorry mate, thought you were working on it :)
<ratshell> Prez00, just put that line in and then uncheck the window decoration and check it again
<_ganymede> hello anyone know of using audio jack as oscilloscope??? any help appreciated or xp with doing such a thing?
<freezway> ZykoticK9, yes. and yes.
<ZykoticK9> freezway, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<zetheroo> Mechdave: no absolutely cool ;) ... glad you got it
<deathinohio> grub will not timeout boot
<zetheroo> mkquist_: you seeing the above?
<deathinohio> just sits there
<deathinohio> forcing me to press enter
<Mandrew> how do i install une de on my netbook from gnome de?
<freezway> ZykoticK9, that looks like it does something with 32 bit?
<deathinohio> any ideas?
<Mechdave> zetheroo, I was googling and then I read the error meassage again... and there it was... the solution :)
<ZykoticK9> freezway, on 64bit if you install flash from repo it's using the 32bit wrapped version - thus that fix.
<mae_tae_> anybody could help me regarding squid, it seems that people in squid were sleeping
<jose1> can anybody help me i cant play my cd movie,it saying cant read from resource.any help
<Prez00> ratshell, nothin' it does nothing..
<zetheroo> mkquist_: sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf  .. anywhere in the GLOBAL section paste the line "usershare owner only = false" (without the quotes) and restart smbd
<ZykoticK9> jose1, CD or DVD?
<ratshell> Prez00, only other guess I have is try using emerald window manager instead of the compiz one
<greezmunkey> Mechdave: I missed the samba issue that your fix solves, brief explain pls.
<jose1> dvd
<freezway> ZykoticK9, thanks
<mkquist_> zetheroo: ill try that again...
<slxo> "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" yields "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name." -- can someone pinpoint what is wrong with my input? (this command came straight out of a howto)
<ZykoticK9> jose1, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback for installing css
<Prez00> ratshell, got it installed, tried emerald --replace as well
<ZykoticK9> freezway, glad to help
<zetheroo>  Mechdave: I just got printer sharing working after weeks of issues and searching for an answer :P ...
<ratshell> Prez00, do you have a theme picked in the emerald manager?
<Prez00> ratshell, still no borders..
<SingAlong> I connected my phone at /dev/ttyACM0 and when i disconnect it and connect it again it doesnt connect again. I have to restart the comp to connect it. My quick guess is that /dev/ttyACM0 gets blocked. Any idea on how to solve this?
<jose1> k
<Prez00> ratshell, i think i tired to pick theme and it closes the emerald manager
<wyatt_earp> has anyone else hit the "grub_puts_" error in 10.04?
<greezmunkey> SingAlong: lock file?
<Mandrew> how do i install ubuntu netbook edition desktop environment through the terminal?
<ratshell> Prez00, thinking
<SingAlong> greezmunkey: ah! how do i unlock it?
<ZykoticK9> Prez00, try "metacity --replace" to get metacity boarder, then try switching back with "compiz --replace" -- just testing really, not a solution
<undecim> Is there some way to make the netbook launcher not take up my whole desktop?
<ZykoticK9> !emerald > Prez00
<ubottu> Prez00, please see my private message
<Prez00> metacity replace works perfect, i get my borders
<SingAlong> greezmunkey: I tried deleting the file after doing lsusb. I figured that the phone was connected at /dev/bus/usb/003/004 and i deleted it. but still its not connecting
<ratshell> Prez00, your using a nvidia card right?
<Mechdave> greezmunkey, mkquist was having a problem with sharing a folder he (?) doesn't own. The fix is to put "usershare owner only = false" in the global section of the smb.conf file. This then allows someone to share a non owned directory... Not too safe for a multi user system, but not so bad for a desktop system
<ZykoticK9> Prez00, and when you try switching back?
<Mechdave> zetheroo, yeah, samba can be a real pig to configure
<greezmunkey> SingAlong: It was a thought, you could poke around in /var/lock for a file with the name of your program.
<Prez00> ratshell, intel 965 on lenovo x61 upgrade from karmic, where compiz worked fine
<mkquist_> zetheroo: does nothing
<Prez00> ZykoticK9, i get no borders :-)
<Mechdave> mkquist, did you restart the samba daemon?
<greezmunkey> Mechdave: oh, ok - thought it may be something like that, thanks.
<ratshell> Prez00, look at this link has something about same problem your having no window borders, compiz or emerald. An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Tomboy.TomboyDBus ---> System.Exception: U
<zetheroo> Mechdave: not just Samba ... but Cups too
<ratshell> Prez00, sorry wrong paste lol. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=983544
<Prez00> ratshell, i can do glxgears and compiz-check says all ok
<Mechdave> zetheroo, Oooohhh... double whammy :)
<SingAlong> greezmunkey: do i just edit the file?
<greezmunkey> Mechdave: zetheroo as in shared printer?/
<ratshell> Prez00, it sounds like your xorg.conf needs to be tweaked, read that post it says what to do.
<zetheroo> mkquist_: I would log off and back on again ... or even reboot ... and then you can try to add yourself as a user of the samba group
<greezmunkey> SingAlong: did you find one?
<Mechdave> greezmunkey, yep
<zetheroo> greezmunkey:: yes
<Schmitty> buntunation
<chewbranca> what's the general consensus on 10.04?
<SingAlong> greezmunkey: ah no. i'm on windows have to boot back into ubuntu.
<chewbranca> stable enough to upgrade to?
<Mechdave> zetheroo, did you end up sharing with a win machine?
<PreZ> OK.  On my kubuntu system, I have the generic-pae kernel installed, and the system is 32-bit but has 4gb ram in it.  free still only shows 2771mb.  WTF is going on?
<SingAlong> greezmunkey: do i have to just add my program or command into that file?
<mkquist_> zetheroo: well, maybe it did something afterall, working now, except for one ntfs drive... i can live with that for now
<zetheroo> Mechdave: no, all Linux here ... and its working via CUPS not SAMBA ... and its completely automatic once its setup right
<Schmitty> Prez i don't see a problem
<mkquist_> zetheroo: funny tried that earlier, but maybe i just had to reassign the shares, unchecked and reshared them, works now
<mkquist_> zetheroo: thanks much
<zetheroo> mkquist_: so your sharing your folders? .. if you enable Guest access it makes life a lot easier too
<Mechdave> zetheroo, CUPS is really good and stable once you get it working, cups + samba for win --> unix printer sucks tho!!
<mkquist_> zetheroo: did that and thats when it worked, just had to tell it to use file browser...
<PreZ> Schmitty, you mean 'it should owrk, I don't know why it's not'? or do you mean 'what's your problem?'  If the latter, my problem is the system not detecting or addressing 1.3gb of my ram.
<chewbranca> no one has any thoughts on 10.03?
<chewbranca> errr 10.04?
<deathinohio> help
<mkquist_> zetheroo: works, and ill take that thought, thanks again for you time
<deathinohio> help computa
<zetheroo> mkquist_: no worries .. cheers
<Schmitty> PreZ: ah, I thought you ment 2.7g available... what happens when you issue a cat /proc/meminfo
<Mechdave> mkquist, with that modification to smb.conf, your system may be able share system files too, just so long as you are aware of that :)
<zetheroo> does anyone know how to change the cartridge in an Epson printer in Ubuntu? that is without the software suite that positions the head so you have access to the cartridges .... :P
<_Snark> so.. previously i've had troubles with 10.04 on a fakeraid setup, so i've given up and gone back to 9.10 which partitions fine.. but.. for some reason doesn't seem to successfully install the boot loader :|
<jose1> zykotick9 it still dont work
<Mechdave> mkquist, it would not be good if you could share /etc/passwd if you know what I mean :)
<PreZ> Schmitty, it shows memtotal = 2837612kb
<Prez00> ratshell, applied tweaks... rebooting...
<ratshell> zetheroo, stick your hand in the printer and force it over, it won't break it just don't push to hard
<PreZ> as I said, I know I have 4gb ram in this box
<ZykoticK9> jose1, don't know what to suggest then, sorry.  Good luck man.
<ratshell> Prez00, good luck
<Prez00> ratshell, we'll see how it goes
<brontosaurusrex> zetheroo: there is a key combination on the printer itself?
<jose1> yup
<PreZ> And I'm using the generic-pae kernel
<zetheroo> ratshell: gulp .. ok
<Schmitty> PreZ: open a terminal and type 'cat /proc/meminfo' without the '
<ratshell> zetheroo, I have done it a few times on my printers never broke it, but if its not bugging don't FORCE it..just kind of push it lol, it might be locked in place some do that
<PreZ> Schmitty, I did (on the linux box, I'm not chatting on that box) - but I'm not going to paste 45 lines of output
<slxo> "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE" yields "iptables: No chain/target/match by that name." -- can someone pinpoint what is wrong with my input?
<Schmitty> PreZ first line is all I want
<ratshell> !pastebin > slxo
<ubottu> slxo, please see my private message
<Schmitty> !pastebin > PreZ
<ubottu> PreZ, please see my private message
<PreZ> Schmitty, I said it above, MemTotal: 2837612 kB
<sajanek> hello all
<slxo> ratshell: there was nothing else to pastebin. it's two short lines
<deathinohio> HELP COMPUTA
<greezmunkey> SingAlong: no, no - a lock file is generated by programs (that require them) to prevent other instances of the same program from corrupting memory space in use while that program is running. There are other reasons for lock files, but say a program the requires a lock file - creates the file then crashes. If you try to run that program again, it will see that lock file present and refuse to run. It could explain what you are running into, that's all.
<Schmitty> PreZ oush your 4th stick of ram all the way down into the DIMM slot and try again
<moetunes> deathinohio: no need for caps mate
<Mechdave> slxo, have a look at this --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<bbby> hrm. how do I set cdrom to the top of the boot order? (hardy)
<sajanek> i got question about an encryption - i have an ubuntu server 8.04 LTS that works in virtualization enviroment (as guest, on XEN)- i want to encrypt my home partition - what is the best sollution in described scenerio? i want to prevent from seeing my files by xen admin
<moetunes> deathinohio: have you said what it is you need help with?
<Mechdave> slxo, I can't remember enough about it so I shall point you to tldp.org
<andrewfree> anyone have some apache experience?
<deathinohio> moetunes, yeah.. grub will not timeout, it just sits there until i hit enter
<slxo> Mechdave: happened to find a forums post just now--apparently masquerading is not supported by OpenVZ. is there any other clever way to set up a VPN without iptables?
<ZykoticK9> bbby, boot order is determined by your BIOS not the OS
<deathinohio> which is a problem since im setting it up as a headless server
<brontosaurusrex> andrewfree: very slight
<sajanek> andrewfree: just ask
<Mechdave> slxo, got me there... never set up a vpn with iptables
<wyatt_earp> anyone else having issues with grub2 and dual booting macs ?
<moetunes> deathinohio: grub and the kernel are having issues afaik - you may need to wait for an upgrade
<Mechdave> slxo, without rather
<slxo> Mechdave: is pptpd/popout the only PPTP server around?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, ask away
<ratshell> deathinohio, can you pastebin you menu.lst?
<slxo> Mechdave: been working on this for about two hours
<andrewfree> Trying to get apache2 working It worked 2 hours ago. purged and reinstalled. Set document index and root index for index.php and html and it just flat out wont load now
<greezmunkey> slxo: what's the vpn for?
<andrewfree> ive reloaded the server etc..
<slxo> greezmunkey: just need to connect in to the network from some Windows machines
<sajanek> andrewfree: whats in error log?
<moetunes> ratshell: deathinohio is prob using grub2 so no menu/lst
<bbby> thx, ZykoticK9. trying F1 while starting up
<moetunes> s/menu/lst/menu.lst
<Mechdave> slxo, try here --> http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/VPN-Masquerade-HOWTO-2.html
<zetheroo> ratshell: I got it :) ...
<ratshell> zetheroo, did that work?
<andrewfree> sajanek: http://snapplr.com/w21p
<amabo> how do i apply the same theme to when i open applications as root?
<deathinohio> i am using grub2
<deathinohio> ugh this is killing me
<zetheroo>  ratshell: yeah ... although it still says it needs ink ... I just replaced the black one ... and its got 4 altogether ... and there is no way to knwo which one is low in Ubuntu :P
<Mechdave> slxo, probably start here --> http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/VPN-Masquerade-HOWTO-1.html
<dhikr> hi sorry there is some people to birmingham here ?
<sajanek> andrewfree: looks like htdocs folder do not exist
<Radio-l> deathinohio: you might also try elilo
<greezmunkey> slxo: you could PPTP over SSH: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/VPN-HOWTO/
<ratshell> zetheroo, well at least you are a little closer to figuring it out lol
<zombik_> every time i try to log into vsftpd a " out of memory [1]" message is printed to syslog, and the login fails. any idea what could cause such a behavior?
<moetunes> deathinohio: there will be an update soon - be patient pls
<andrewfree> sajanek: whats that?
<kaushal> hi
<greezmunkey> slxo: it would be interesting with winboxex
<ratshell> deathinohio, can you post your grub.cfg then in pastebin?
<kaushal> I dont see google chrome browser applet in cairo dock. is there a way to add it in cairo dock ?
<ZykoticK9> deathinohio, could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub file?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, you need to create the directory htdocs in the root directory of your server
<Skae> has anyone had any luck with recovering data using testdisk?
<andrewfree> I set my root directory already
<ja660k> Is there a text editor (NOT an IDE) that will open folders?
<deathinohio> yeah
<andrewfree> Mechdave: see document root http://snapplr.com/wxj1
<Yoavk> I have a problem - sometimes when I log out of a user the screen goes black and nothing responds (X or GDM bug?). I am able to login via ssh and reboot...
<ZykoticK9> Skae, i've used photorec to recover files, testdisk is more aimed at partitions i believe
<moetunes> !who | deathinohio
<ubottu> deathinohio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Skae> ZykoticK9, photorec can be used to recover all types of files? even on an ntfs partition?
<ZykoticK9> Skae, not sure sorry.  good luck man.
<sajanek> andrewfree: what about rights? are rights set correctly? can apache read this?
<Skae> ZykoticK9, aw alright, thanks for the suggestion though, i'll check it out ;)
<deathinohio> ubottu, right, sorry about that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mechdave> andrewfree, Ok but you need to create the htdocs directory in /var/www
<deathinohio> ubottu, im working on pasting
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> Skae, it's made by the same people
<Skae> ZykoticK9, oh! interesting...
<andrewfree> Mechdave: there should be a way to change that
<wyatt_earp> deathinohio: looks pretty standard to me http://pastebin.com/LjYV6aHJ
<andrewfree> It worked 20 min ago without that htdocs folder Mechdave, sajanek
<om3n5150> is there an *on connect* script area in Xchat?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, can you pastebin your server config?
<ratshell> deathinohio, could you repost it? i had to relog real quick.
<wyatt_earp> deathinohio: http://pastebin.com/LjYV6aHJ
<wyatt_earp> seems like it's matching up to the default on the wiki
<andrewfree> Mechdave: http://pastebin.com/MmYamkyx http://pastebin.com/zmWPT7Cf
<gsp2009> hello all... I have no experience with grub2. I had a prob with my video, I was able to troubleshoot and remove vga=795 in the grub menu... this fixed my problem. Anyone know how to make it permanent?
<kaushal> I dont see google chrome browser applet in cairo dock. is there a way to add it in cairo dock on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, are you trying to get authentication going?
<liquidmeson> deathinohio: it's probably stoping at grub because you have more then one os installed, grub2 does that now. you have to edit grub2's scripts, ima get link
<michael_> anyone here running crunchbang 10?  i need to get tomboy to 1.2 from 0.4
<andrewfree> no I just want the page to load I dont get why its bitching about htdocs when that folder isnt in any configs and its set for /var/www as the doc root
<wyatt_earp> deathinohio: thanks
<zmanning> hey all, so the lucid upgrade hosed gnome. I dont have any window bars and window focus is unpredictable. im lucky i can even type this.  any ideas on what I can do?
<deathinohio> liquidmeson, nope, just ubuntu
<pocoyo> ubottu:
<Gryllida> yes?
<Radio-l> Yoavk: there's probably a hint in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Mechdave> andrewfree, when you had it working, had you configured it for a diffrernt root directory?
<amabo> how do i apply the same theme to i have as user to the root?
<ratshell> deathinohio, I just checked the file looks fine. it should work.
<andrewfree> nope Mechdave exact same directory
<wildbat_laptop> anyone know how to troubleshoot laptop mic problem no sound can be recorded?  Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<Mechdave> andrewfree, now have you got your site config file in dites-enabled?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, now have you got your site config file in sites-enabled?
<andrewfree> yep
<wyatt_earp> deathinohio: i agree ... it should work :)  .... sadly, grub2 begs to differ with it's terrible error
<deathinohio> yeah it *should* work lol
<Mechdave> andrewfree, line 298 of http://pastebin.com/MmYamkyx should read "Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/" and not "#Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/"
<Mechdave> andrewfree, if you then restart apache it all should work for you (fingers crossed)
<andrewfree> Thats where it gets weird
<andrewfree> Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default:
<andrewfree> Invalid command 'book', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<andrewfree>    ...fail!
<FloodBot1> andrewfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewfree> Thats why I reinstalled it I kept getting that weird error when I included my vritual hosts config
<Mechdave> andrewfree, can you paste the whole error on startup please?
<andrewfree> Mechdave: that was it
<andrewfree> well error log says   an unknown filter was not added: includes
<Mechdave> andrewfree, can you pastebin 000-default please?
<Radio-l> I'm curious
<andrewfree> http://paste2.org/p/815235
<deathspank> hi
<Gryllida> hi
<gadolinio> hi
<robertzaccour> anyone heard of a program called pornview?
<robertzaccour> its a movie/photo collection manager
<robertzaccour> i just found it in the repos lol
<om3n5150> you're clearing out the channel ;D
<gadolinio> hahahahhaha
<Flannel> robertzaccour: Yeah, it's actually pretty decent for photo viewing, with a name that makes it less popular than it ought to be.
<gadolinio> no way
<gadolinio> incredible
<robertzaccour> Flannel, i don't understand how such a name could be included in the repos, surely it causes more harm than good
 * qwm sighs
<deathinohio> wyatt_earp, which file did you want me to paste?
<Flannel> robertzaccour: Not really.  Prohibiting something based on its name is silly.
<liquidmeson> robertzaccour: nice! I've been looking for a good photo+video manager!
<wyatt_earp> i'm sorry ... i don't need you to paste one
<Radio-l> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wyatt_earp> i think i'm going to have to dig down into the internals of grub2 deathinohio
<qwm> installed a lucid lynx about a week ago, installed all the programs i usually use, rebooted, and since then pulseaudio hasn't worked, gdm has misbehaved, gconf doesn't work properly, the network manager applet won't start..
<robertzaccour> yeah, but the name is a little crude
<Madpilot> Radio-b, believe it or not, despite the name, discussing pornview isn't really offtopic... chill.
<greezmunkey> qwm: I was waiting for you to type that your dog died too ;)
<deathinohio> wyatt_earp,  since im setting this up as a remote server, should i go with something else instead of grub2
<qwm> greezmunkey: oh. i never even had a dog. :(
<ratshell> I have a question, I can't get my sound card to show up under pulse audio. I have tried for like 2 hours now, any ideas?
<deathinohio> ratshell, u could get rid of pulseaudio altogether
<wyatt_earp> i'm totally lost deathinohio ... are you having issues with grub2?
<khloris> I'm having an issue, my web browser will not open and I cannot install or open the help center. I am connected to my wireless
<liquidmeson> deathinohio: best sticking with grub, else an older version of it. although you say only 1os, http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8827695
<ratshell> deathinohio, I know, but I actually like pulseaudio lol
<deathinohio> wyatt_earp, yes, it will not timeout and then boot, it just sits there
<qwm> greezmunkey: but it's frustrating me a lot.. my ubuntu experience had been very pleasant ever since i switched from slackware about two years ago. (i got too lazy for that one in the end.)
<Radio-l> qwm: anything in dmesg?
<liquidmeson> deathinohio: second to last post
<om3n5150> that's ironic.
<andrewfree> Mechdave: http://paste2.org/p/815235
<greezmunkey> qwm: friends don't let friends slack
<deathinohio> liquidmeson, will that work for me even though i do not dual boot
<qwm> Radio-l: nothing that draws my attention..
<wyatt_earp> deathinohio: the word i'm getting from the #grub channel is to do a "grub-install /dev/sda" and cause that to suceed
<wyatt_earp> however, i'd make sure you've got some backups and a liveCD around incase it killifies the world
<liquidmeson> deathinohio: try wayatt first, however the link should either help or do nothing in your case
<deathinohio> yeah its not going to matter, its a fresh install
<deathinohio> thanks guys
<Mechdave> andrewfree, have a look at this --> http://paste2.org/p/815244 , it disables the modules that you had enabled, we shall enable them all one by one and see what happens
<wers> i want to present pdf slides. what app can do it nicely? i want a fade in effect or something like that :)
<luckymurali> Hi all
<gadolinio> hi
<korium> hi
<luckymurali> Im getting an error of "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.107 port 22: Connection refused"
<greezmunkey> qwm: so, what's your immediate concern?
<ratshell> deathinohio, if i got rid of pulse audio would I still be able to run multiple programs with alsa and that? like watch youtube video sametime listen to music etc?
<mikepq2008> Hello everyone, could someone direct me to a room where I can get some help on a couple book reports I need to write?
<luckymurali> how do I open the port 22 permanatly
<khloris> im running karmic, and firefox just stopped opening for me. any idea how to fix this issue? it will start to open but then just stops
<VinceN> Good Morning Folks,  I have an interesting problem I was wondering if anyone had run across before.  I want to Sync my Notes program on my iPOD with Ubuntu One and Tomboy.  Can it be done?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, means the port on the host is not open for listening
<luckymurali> Mechdave,yes, how do I open the port
<qwm> greezmunkey: hard to say which problem is more troubling than the other. :(
<gadolinio> khloris: does it also happen with other user accounts?
<khloris> i only have the one
<deathinohio> ratshell, yes, but ubuntu gets mad if u get rid of pulseaudio
<VinceN> khloris: Did you check the System Monitor to see if maybe it was already loaded but stuck?   You may need to kill Firefox and then try to load it agian.
<gadolinio> i'd try creating a new one, and see if the same thing happens
<liquidmeson> wers: openoffice presentation might work, else you could try google docs
<ratshell> deathinohio, well my pulse audio doesn't work atm lol so...
<Cloaky8x> Anyone know of any programs that recover a deleted partition?
<Cloaky8x> ext4'
<Mechdave> your machine not behind a firewall?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, your machine not behind a firewall?
<deathinohio> Cloaky8x, you can do some amazing things with dd
<Mechdave> luckymurali, and (silly question), have you installed the ssh server?
<liquidmeson> luckymurali:does your server have open ssh installed
<liquidmeson> :p
<gadolinio> khloris: VinceN is right. If you're talking about something that is happening now, and not stg that happen on a regular basis
<luckymurali> I installed openssh server??
<luckymurali> I installed openssh
<wers> liquidmeson, thanks. tried openoffice presentation but it cant open pdf files
<Mechdave> luckymurali, netstat -an | grep "LISTEN" to see what ports are open on the server
<luckymurali> Mechdave, ok
<luckymurali> I do now
<newmy51> Would this be the proper place to ask for hard drive mounting assistance?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, that will tell you if port 22 is open and listening, it may be that the port is open but a firewall is stopping it
<khloris> Im checking the sys monitor, and im not seeing any of the mozilla processes. I also can't install any programs or open help.
<Mechdave> andrewfree, how did you go?
<liquidmeson> wers: my bad read it wrong, not sure if the default pdf reader does fading :/
<phillipsjk> Cloaky8x: if you just deleted the entry in the partition table, you can try re-creating it with fdick (the version they tell people top avoid due to lack of hand-holding)
<Fudge> hi guys, questionabout uptime loads. i have an intel q6600 quad core 2.4ghz. my oads always round 2.4 and im not doing anythign taxxing nore does top report any high cpu usage processes. anyone be able to tell me if that is a fine load for a quadcore?
<phillipsjk> *fdisk
<wers> liquidmeson, thanks anyway. i appreciate it
<SuNk8> !ask | newmy51
<ubottu> newmy51: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gadolinio> khloris: you can't install any programs with synapti, you mean??
<andrewfree> Mechdave: same error, thats not the issue I guess
<Cloaky8x> phillipsjk: It was a RAID1 and I seperated the partitions, so now Im just figuring out what to do, meh thx for the direction
<Mechdave> andrewfree, that is odd... brb
<Mechdave> andrewfree, ok put the file back the way it was then and I shall search for more!!
<amabo> how do i apply the same theme to i have as user to the root?
<khloris> gadolinio, i tried to install a second browser through the software center, to see if that would work. Im suprised that my irc program connected
<newmy51> Attempting to recover data from a WinXP hard drive which Ubuntu will not recognize.  Despite two semesters of Linux in high school, I don't remember a damned thing, at least not enough to get the disk seen by the OS.  Tried following a hotwo online but got a few errors, all of which are likely very easily resolved.
<andrewfree> Mechdave: haha thanks this is killing me
<Mechdave> andrewfree, no worries :)
<liquidmeson> amabo: http://tinyurl.com/2v6moed
<Mechdave> andrewfree, just installing apache2 now... what ubuntu you using?
<luckymurali> Mechdave,tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<luckymurali> now only IT added the RSkey
<liquidmeson> ipv6?!
<luckymurali> liquidmesion, what??
<Mechdave> luckymurali, ok now that means your port is ok, next can you pastebin the result from iptables -L
<luckymurali> ok I dow now
<Mechdave> luckymurali, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<andrewfree> Mechdave: umm 7 I think
<Mechdave> andrewfree, what is the name of the ubuntu?
<andrewfree> I dont remember I think its gusty or sometghin
<deathinohio> newmy51, they offered linux in high school? impressed.
<Mechdave> andrewfree, old one :) Have you thought about upgrading?
<newmy51> deathinohio boarding school.  i wish i paid more attention
<om3n5150> So I have this problem with my BIOS (i think) that makes my battery randomly(and rapidly) switch between charging and on battery. It's cross OS, so I think it's BIOS. But the problem doesn't really bother me, as much as the little alert at the top right saying the battery status.... Any way I can turn that alert off?
<luckymurali> Mechdave,http://paste.ubuntu.com/429331/
<Classic> hello, do u guys know how to fix resolution during boot so i can see verbose output?
<luckymurali> Mechdave , why mine is showing tcp6 instaead od 4
<_ikke_> I need to make an extended partition to install ubuntu upon, what's the best way to do it. I have about 15G of unpartition space between to logical volumes in.
<newmy51> The drive is USBed.  Was expecting it to appear on the desktop until I came to discover that native windows partitions don't communicate with ubuntu or most any linux build without a little extra nudging.
<liquidmeson> om3n5150, cut the wire connecting to the led after opening the monitor up
<newmy51> It's the nudging I'm having trouble with.
<andrewfree> Mechdave: some day, thats not the issue though its a config issue I think. I might of got it ill let ya know
<Mechdave> luckymurali, are you trying to connect to this box from the internet or local network?
<liquidmeson> om3n5150: check for bios updates?
<om3n5150> liquidmeson, it's a laptop... lol
<liquidmeson> i've dissasembed every laptop i've owned
<om3n5150> liquidmeson, i have updated it, but the problem persists. i've googled it a lot, and apparently it's a defect with the whole line of laptops
<liquidmeson> type?brand?
<Classic> anybody?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, make your server use port 80 by changing the first line of 000-default to <VirtualHost *:80>
<om3n5150> liquidmeson, HP DV6700
<liquidmeson> classic: remove silent from /etc/default/grub , and do sudo update-grub
<Classic> oh its removed
<newmy51> deathinohio: any tips?
<luckymurali> local intranet
<brayn> hey, i've just installed ubuntu 10.04 X64 on my laptop and I cant make Empathy connect to my Yahoo Messenger account... any ideas ?
<luckymurali> Mechdave,local
<Classic> liquidmeson, the problem is the display doesnt support the resolution during boot...
 * newmy51 scratches his head
<deathinohio> newmy51, you can use dd to make an image of the disk
<deathinohio> but its the raw data
<liquidmeson> classic: uninstall plymouth
<phillipsjk> Cloaky8x, I don't think a RAID changes much. If the information you deleted was predictable, you can in theory re-create it. (though the mention of DD by the other person is now making more sense.)
<brayn> I've tried restarting it and did some googleing. I've tried doing killall telepathy-butterfly but no luck
<Mechdave> luckymurali, ok, are you using a linux machine to connect to your ssh server?
<Classic> liquidmeson, whats plymouth?
<deathinohio> newmy51, are u using some kind of usb adapter to ide/sata
<newmy51> deathinohio: would rather treat it as removable media I can copy and paste from.  don't need more than one session's worth of access to it.
<Classic> login screen?
<newmy51> deathinohio: yes.
<deathinohio> ahhh.. umm.. tryin to remember how i did that
<liquidmeson> not sure if that would work? anybody? plymouth is the new boot screen (manager)
<Classic> liquidmeson, the problem is i cant see ttys either, i assume its same resolution as during boot
<luckymurali> Mechdave ,yes
<newmy51> mount -t ntfs dev/hda1 /win/dir
<newmy51> something to that effect
<deathinohio> newmy51, ubuntu is really finicky with those adapters
<greezmunkey> liquidmeson: What about hashed messages during shut down, like the console definition is buggered and doesn't know where the left edge of the display is.
<Mechdave> luckymurali, ok on your client install nmap sudo apt-get install nmap
<rocket16> I suppose, the 10.04 Network-Manager is better than the 9.10 One. Has there been any major improvement in terms of PPP?
<luckymurali> ok
<rocket16> Or, is it still better to use Gnome-ppp?
<deathinohio> newmy51, how broken is the drive?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I have UNE 10.04. I was curious if there was any way to unlock the panel to make changes beyond changing the session
<newmy51> Anyone else got any bright ideas?  Trying to get a windows internal hdd to be seen by ubuntu using an ide/sata-to-usb.
<newmy51> deathinohio: not broken
<luckymurali> only on client I need to install
<luckymurali> or onthe ssh server machine
<deathinohio> ahh i see
<newmy51> deathinohio: just out of the tower it was in
<Classic> newmy51, is it recognized in bios?
<newmy51> Classic: not sure
<Classic> i had that problem
<deathinohio> yeah i was just about to ask that
<newmy51> How would I check?
<brayn> any ideas ?
<deathinohio> it will say USB and then drive info in the BIOS
<liquidmeson> classic: greezmunkey: there is a way to force vga mode in /etc/x11 somewhere i think
<newmy51> If BIOS means essentially the same thing here as it does on windows machines, then most likely yes.  I got a prompt upon restart that there were errors on the hard drive.  I know it wasn't the drive that ubuntu's on.
<liquidmeson> classic greezmunkey that mode works on pretty much any monitor
<newmy51> The machine itself sees it.  It's solely a software issue
<Classic> newmy51, well, go to BIOS and see if it is recognized in disks or somewhere there, if it is recognized than u have to fix it in ubuntu, if its not recognized in bios, than pull it out and remove a bridging pin from your hdd. that should fix it
<Classic> liquidmeson, ye, but where... thats the key
<newmy51> enter bios setup with an f- key and check there?
<liquidmeson> classic greezmunkey in the grub 2 settings i think there is also an option to start the kernel at a specific res
<Classic> liquidmeson, i have a widescreen laptop here, so i had this problem before, just cant remember how i fixed it
<Classic> lol
<greezmunkey> liquidmeson: the messages I'm talking about are from processes shutting down - and seen after X11 quits and before power down.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I have UNE 10.04. I was curious if there was any way to unlock the panel to make changes beyond changing the session
<NemesisD> what % of a hard drive should be dedicated to a home partition?
<newmy51> Classic: if we are to assume that it is recognized in the BIOS, which I'm pretty certain it is, what would be the steps to getting it recognized by Ubuntu?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: you around?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ya
<Mechdave> andrewfree, copy this, it is a fresh apache2.conf from my system. Rename /etc/apache2/apache2.conf to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.old and ten paste in this --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429333/ and then restart the server
<econdudeawesome> NemisisD -- I typically allocate 25 GB
<econdudeawesome> NemesisD -- I typically allocate 25 GB, and then use the rest for other partitions (windows if needed/data)
<Mechdave> luckymurali, install nmap on the client that you want to connect to your server with
<Classic> newmy51, beats me my friend...
<econdudeawesome> NemesisD there is no particular need for a swap partition--you can create a swap file fairly easily
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: netbiosname is ny username loggin?
<newmy51> Classic: ! and I thought I'd reached the Mount Sinai of Ubuntu knowledge.  oh well
<deathinohio> newmy51, it might just be a matter of finding what dev it is and then mounting it
<Classic> if its recognized in bios than there is no reason that it wont be recognized in ubuntu, just wont mount automatically, but u still would see it under PLACES
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: no, that's the name that the server is known as on smb network
<newmy51> where is PLACES
<NemesisD> econdudeawesome: um 25gb? thats not very much
<Classic> lol, mount everest of learning
<hellphyre> oh
<NemesisD> wouldn't the home dir use most of the linux drive?
<newmy51> uh nvm
<Mechdave> econdudeawesome, NemesisD I usually allocate roughly the same swap size as RAM in my machine, I have never seen my swap used yet :)
<newmy51> got it
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: one of them that is.
<Classic> is it there?
<NemesisD> i've got 320gb to work with
<deathinohio> newmy51, did u check Disk Utility under Administration
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: so that would be the windows server name? or this ubuntu computer name?
<deathinohio> see if it shows there
<newmy51> i've got a long list of details about why it won't mount here.  i'll put it in a pastebin
<newmy51> it's in places
<starnostar> any way to reload cron.d without logging out?
<Classic> then it works
<newmy51> i try to access it and get "unable to mount
<Classic> newmy51, permissions?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: note: your winbox workgroup should match this: workgroup = WORKGROUPNAMEHERE
<newmy51> no idea
<econdudeawesome> NemesisD  -- That's because I put all data into the "data" partition. I only use home folder for settings/programs and the like. But if you have the HD space (i dont on a lil netbook) 50 GB should be more than sufficient. I also set all dependency folders ("Music", "documents", etc.) in the "data" partition. That way if I wipe the partition, I still have the files :-D
<newmy51> got root access
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yea i did that part
<newmy51> plenty of it
<Mechdave> NemesisD, That is heaps, I have about 70G for / and 4G for swap and 300G odd for /home
<Classic> does it mount as root?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: netbios name, and server string can be the same
<IronChef> awesom, finished configuring lucid on my lappy - got everything working in less than a week (i had been using 8.04 for a couple of years)
<newmy51> Classic: explain
<NemesisD> Mechdave: ah ok that gives me a an idea
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: thats the workgroup, whats netbios name? like the pc name that im running ubuntu?
<newmy51> as in sudo mount ....
<newmy51> ?
<econdudeawesome> NemesisD -- Good luck
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that's right
<Classic> ok, open a console, type in sudo nautilus
<deathinohio> newmy51, you might have to mount it manually because it doesnt know what the filesystem type is
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! I have UNE 10.04. I was curious if there was any way to unlock the panel to make changes beyond changing the session
<Mechdave> NemesisD, if you want to install heaps of programs I would go larger on the / partition
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: same with sevrer string i assume?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ya
<NemesisD> Mechdave: i don't think the programs take up a lot of place. basically i'm formatting my existing partition and installing 10.04 fresh
<NemesisD> and hopefully can finish that in 45 minutes since i have work tomorrow :|
<newmy51> deathinohio: it knows it's ntfs.  the error details indicate a bad shutdown.  apparently there's a command string recommended for use in linux in the event that i want to force access to the drive anyway
<mewie> I still haven't managed to get Ubuntu to recognize my wireless adapter.  But the connection icon at the top of the screen says I'm connected... why would it say that when I'm obviously not?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: once you get that file modified, you need to move it (as root) to /etc/samba
<nomnex> how do I find my HD cache on Linux-ubuntu?
<deathinohio> newmy51, you could mount it ntfs readonly
<andrewfree> Mechdave: Its not that config file
<Classic> newmy51, so u opened up nautilus in root mode??
<liquidmeson> econdudeawsome: the login screen is new an still being worked on, however http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<Mechdave> starnostar, sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: before you do that you should shut samba down: sudo service samba stop
<Mechdave> andrewfree, did you restart apache2?
<starnostar> thanks mechdave
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok, is it ok that i changed the shared path to my /home/hellphyre/documents path and deleted yours?
<andrewfree> yea I get that weird error about the book command
<costin> ?me hi
<Mechdave> does anyone else have problems with service?
 * costin hi
<newmy51> deathinohio: how? | Classic: no clue what nautilus is.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yes, that stop command is wrong, back with that
<Mechdave> starnostar, no worries :)
<hellphyre> grrezi dont follow
<deathinohio> newmy51, nautilus is like windows explorer
<Classic> newmy51, open a console, type in sudo nautilus
<nomnex> I want to know what's the cache size on my HD, 2, 8, 16 MB, how do I find the info in Ubuntu (Disk Cache size?)
<Mechdave> luckymurali, how you going?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i dont follow
<newmy51> deathinohio, Classic: I took the error details' suggestion and tried: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/disk -o force
<deathinohio> yeah that sounds right... what happened
<newmy51> I got $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Classic> newmy51, well, try what im suggesting to see if its permission problem
<nomnex> I have tried Palimpset not to avail
<hellphyre> Mechdave: i run apache 2 on windows, not sure if i would be any help though as its slightly different
<newmy51> WARNING: Forced mount, reset $LogFile.
<newmy51> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/disk: No such file or directory
<deathinohio> unclean shutdowns dont mean much
<Mechdave> hellphyre, thanks, but I think it would be rather different :(
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: path change is ok
<hellphyre> Mechdave: i figured
<Mechdave> hellphyre, :)
<newmy51> nautilus!
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: do i need to define static ip to my network card?
<newmy51> read-only means it's copyable, yes?
<Classic> newmy51, now in nautilus on the right u should see ur drive, click it
<Classic> yes
<chizaram> Hi
<newmy51> Classic: i'm there.  i see everything
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: heh I almost type hellno
<newmy51> Classic: but are the permissions sufficient to copy?
<Classic> newmy51, so u dont have permissions to mount it as a regular user
<chizaram> Can anyone guide me on how to resolve the sound problem on my Ubuntu 10.04 installation?
<Classic> yo, can u guys help with permissions for his hdd?
<liquidmeson> hellphyre: no, your probably on a dynamic network, computers have names instead of ip's
<chizaram> When I use Skype, I can hear my voice when testing with the Skype Call Test service
<chizaram> I'm using a Dell Inspiron 1545
<chizaram> thanks
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: no, see hosts allow, you put the first three octets of your ip address, like 192.168.1. - note following (dot)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: im reffering to your host allow segnment where you have 192.168.1. and it ends... leave it alone?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: haha, got it
<AnxiousNut> what is the lightest bittorrent client? i wanna run one (on a 256MB RAM) 24/7
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that's what it wants, means any address in that subnet
<hellphyre> ok
<newmy51> Classic, deathinohio: I'm all set.  I can copy, which is all i'm interested in.  Nautilus was the answer.  thanks for the help :]
<liquidmeson> chizaram: move the mic away from the speakers
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: let me know when you are done editing
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok im saved up, drag and drop in samba folder?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: not that easy
<Atomicsunset> how do i unhide panel???
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: darn, i was hoping
<Mechdave> andrewfree, same error message after a restart?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: in a terminal: sudo service smbd stop
<deathinohio> newmy51, sweet
<liquidmeson> atomicsunset, did you delete it?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ahhh right, i forgot i needed to stop it first...
<Atomicsunset> no i set it on autohide and it wont appear
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: there's more
<Atomicsunset> and i cant see it to change options
<SuNk8> Atomicsunset, just right-click on the panel >> Properties and uncheck 'Autohide'. Is that what you're looking for?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok stopped
<Atomicsunset> i cant get the panel to unhide to click on it to change properties
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you need to rename the existing if not already done, like smb.conf.old
<Nonpython> I need to run at least kernel 2.6.33 for the better btrfs support. What is the ubuntu way to do this?
<NemesisD> usb-creator-gtk sucks
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: how to rename via terminal?
<liquidmeson> atomicsunset:you could reset all your pannel settings by deleteing the folder ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: gui wont give rename options
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that is in /etc/samba/smb.conf to /etc/smb/smb.conf.old first, ok...
<andrewfree> Mechdave: yea
<Nonpython> mv <old_file_name> <file_name>
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: sudo mv /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf.old
<Classic> newmy51, no problem
<liquidmeson> atomicsunset, then logout/backin
<SuNk8> Atomicsunset, did you try logout-login or a restart to address this issue?
<Atomicsunset> ill try logging out in real quick
<Mechdave> andrewfree, and that is using my apache2.conf?
<itilious> is it not possible to use/mount a drive in ubuntu if its being used in another application (ie vbox)?
<SuNk8> Guys, what do you think is the biggest change in Ubuntu 10.04 compared to its predessors?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: then copy your new smb.conf to /etc/samba: cp {path/file} /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: what the command to rename? sorry im very new with linux
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you can use mv old.file new.file
<Classic> SuNk8, removal of hal
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: oh ok
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i missed your reply the first time
<SuNk8> Classic, anything else that you can suggest?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, here is my 000-default file as well --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429338/
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you good so far?
<Classic> ah... well, it boots quicker without hal lol
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: rename done, copying now
<liquidmeson> no hal :*(
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you will likely need sudo to copy the file there.
<Nonpython> I need to run at least kernel 2.6.33 for the better btrfs support. What is the ubuntu way to do this?
<cr33p> hi, does somebody know why i get low download speeds under ubuntu 10.04 (40 - 100kb/s) im using wifi to connect to the internet (wifi stick -> router)
<Nonpython> cr33p: what stick?
<_romeo_> when i run du -h it goes on continously till the end
<cr33p> Nonpython: netgear wg111v3
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok
<liquidmeson> cr33p: is your laptop old?
<_romeo_> can i stop it at each page end
<SuNk8> cr33p, lot's of users are finding trouble with wifi and lucid. The forums is filled with these threads.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: change to the /etc/samba directory
<cr33p> Nonpython: its a pc and its 2 years old
<cr33p> SuNk8: yeah, but I can't find any useful information there
<Nonpython> cr33p: what is the output of "lsusb" in the terminal?
<cr33p> Nonpython: here you go http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/p6K4jpvc
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: done
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: are your new and old files there?
<liquidmeson> nonpython: usb1.1 port, is slow
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yep
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you need to change the user and group permissions on the file now
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: sudo chown root ./smb.conf
<Nonpython> cr33p: was it faster on windows?
<cr33p> Nonpython: much faster
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: done
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: next command same as the last except use chgrp
<Nonpython> You need something called "ndiswrapper"
<cr33p> Nonpython: under windows i can download everything with fullspeed (420kb/s)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: done
<greezmunkey> hellphyre:  type ls -la, you should see root root for everything
<_romeo_> i want to know the disk usage so when i run du it scrolls till the end . can i stop it at each page
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yep
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: cool, restart smbd - sudo service smbd start
<cr33p> Nonpython: hm, i tried ndiswrapper before but that didn't help.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: started
<liquidmeson> _romeo_: du | less
<_romeo_> ohk
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: try smbtree now..(crossing fingers)
<Nonpython> ok
<cr33p> Nonpython: do you mean i should use ndiswrapper for the chipset(rtl8187b) or for the wifi stick (wg111v3)?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: failed negprot: ERRnomem
<Nonpython> chipset.
<cr33p> Nonpython: ok
<morphix> When i installed Ubuntu server (9.10), i chose yes to automatic updates by mistake
<idusty> Afternoon all!
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 10.04] On one computer the call sequence gdm-binary > gdm-simple-slav > gdm-session-wor > gnome-session > gpg-agent exists automatically. Why does it not exist on another computer of mine?
<morphix> i dont see any cronjobs in place, can someone advise how the 'automatic updates' occur without cron?
<ManDay> Is there a package that I should install to get HD Audio (Realtek) to work properly?
<cr33p> Nonpython: do you got any good tutorials? the last time i tried it with ndiswrapper and the chipset it didn't show up that the device was found
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: it almost seems easier to put linux on my 4 other pcs than to get samba to work. argh?!
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: it's like your pc can't allocate memory for that command, wierd
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yea, google doesnt even know that error message
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: haha
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: type: uptime in a terminal, what are the three sets of numbers at the end?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: the rest of the os works flawlessly
<RookieStar> hi, guys
<Mechdave> andrewfree, what modules have you got enabled?
<idusty> hellphyre: may I see the error message?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: load average: 0.57, 0.36, 0.34
<andrewfree> only php5 that I know Mechdave
<RookieStar> how can i copy files to another partition in ubuntu?
<hellphyre> idusty: smbtree returns failed negprot: ERRnomem
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: nothing wrong with that...
<RookieStar> also paste and delete. thanx
<Mechdave> andrewfree, can you have a look in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<RookieStar> i mean, with mouse, no command lines. thanx
<andrewfree> Mechdave: http://snapplr.com/br67
<RookieStar> im a newbie to linux, pls help, thanx
<liquidmeson> RookieStar: your other partition should be shown in places
<falselight> suddenly i have no w/r access to my own desktop? does it sound familiar?
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson>, yeah, i can open the partitions, but how can i copy files to there from ubuntu?
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> and also paste/delete files out of ubuntu. thanx
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: Just purge samba, and clean up the mess. You have a good copy of that smb.conf in your /home directory right?
<hellphyre> yup
<Mechdave> andrewfree, can you pastebin the error again please, I have forgotten it :(
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok.
<xiambax> is there a command to sleep my display via terminal?
<liquidmeson> RookieStar:drag an drop?
<zenergi> can someone explain to me how you can have such a high load average ( 500+ / http://pastie.org/949661 ) but on 99% of the cpu idle?
<xiambax> I just want to create a button on my menu
<xiambax> and use that as the command to run
<zenergi> this is on a mailserver, and there are a ton of messages in the sendmail queue. There are 1000 messages in it, and 1200 connections open to our LDAP server.
<Mechdave> andrewfree, you have no website in /var/www yet?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: reinstall from synaptics?
<andrewfree> Mechdave: I do though
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson>, yeah, it's ok now. but sometimes it doesnt work, i dont know why
<Mechdave> andrewfree, we can purge the whole apache and start again as long as you back up the contents of /var/www
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: try this: sudo apt-get install- samba-common samba
<idusty> hellphyre: sorry to butt in on the conversation, once again - What samba version are you using?
<hellphyre> idusty: lucid
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: note the minus after install
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson>and, how can i delete the folder "RECYCLER" on that partition? thanx
<idusty> oh. nvm that answers it lol
<andrewfree> Mechdave: did that already it was working before the purge
<hellphyre> idusty: haha
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> the "move to trash" is grey
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: E: Invalid operation install-
<Mechdave> andrewfree,  what did you change?
<idusty> shouldn't be a hyphen there.
<liquidmeson> RookieStar: are you running ubuntu from the cd?
<andrewfree> nothing
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson>no, on hdd
<xorNode> On current release 10.4 I have the same problem as bug #567899,  but the installer inside of the desktop also hangs completely right after keyboard locale selection..
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: did you say note the hyphen or NOT the hyphen
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson>i installed ubuntu 10.04 on one partition of the hdd
<xorNode> anyone happen to know why?  or how I can check?  since its using a ramdisk i'm not sure how i'd check after it freezes and i have to reboot
<Mechdave> andrewfree, did you run sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2 ?
<stanman246> hi in here. is it possible to give evolution a M$ Outlook look and feel?
<andrewfree> Mechdave: yea
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i removed the hyphen
<maco> stanman246: i thought that was its default...
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: samba-common is already the newest version.
<maco> stanman246: it can do that vertical panes thing like outlook does
<Mechdave> andrewfree, and did you try viewing the standard apache2 page?
<andrewfree> umm no where is that
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: fine, I was playin with that, hyphen in wrong spot: sudo apt-get remove samba-common samba
<liquidmeson> rookiestar: press alt-f2 an type gksu nautilus (enter) then try doing what you want. becareful tho su mean you can do anything
<luckymurali> Mechdave, again connection refused message Im getting
<luckymurali> for ssh
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: removed.
<Mechdave> luckymurali, did you nmap your server?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: repeat install comand?
<liquidmeson> rookiestar: try using the delete key instead of trash too?
 * SuNk8 is out for lunch
<luckymurali> yes
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: sure
<luckymurali> i installed nmap
<Mechdave> luckymurali, what results did nmap give you?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: will i need to reinstall winbind? samba removed it on uninstall
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> delete key dosnt work for it (plus, i never use that key usually)
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: wouldn't hurt
<luckymurali> I just installed
<liquidmeson> hellphyre: all i did to share a folde rwith windows was right click on it>sharing options >share and it asked me if i wanted samba
<Mechdave> luckymurali, nmap ip_addy_of_server
<wildbat_laptop> lol it is funny ~ a normal user can do sshfs to mount but can't umount it >.<
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> i dont know what to do after alt f2
<greezmunkey> liquidmeson: his is broken, been working on this off and on since yesterday
<Mechdave> andrewfree, what 000-default have you got running at the moment?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: oh crap, a window popped up asking if i want to keep my modified conf file. Do i say yes?
<Mechdave> andrewfree, yours or mine?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yes
<liquidmeson> greezmunkey: is he trying to share with 7, vista,xp?
<stanman246> maco: i've been using thunderbird too long i guess.... sry. I don't know if outlook users who use evolution for the 1st time, could find everything they need. Am thinking of using ubuntu more and more at the office
<greezmunkey> hellphyre:  I almost typed hellyes
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> and i cant creat anything one some ordinary ext3 partition
<sargento> is there any way to update from Ubuntu 6.06 to 10.04 without upgrading one from one?
<Chripher> hi, i know that there is a driver for ext2/3 in windows but can it read and write ext4 too?
<liquidmeson> rookiestar: try opening the Disk Utility, system>administration>disk utility
<maco> stanman246: i used evolution for about a year. its pretty darned outlookish.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: installed but i have a wierd status
<Chripher> sargento: backup and insert cd
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: smbd start/running, process 3817
<hellphyre> start: Job failed to start
<moetunes> Chripher: ext4 is prob too new for it afaik
<liquidmeson> rookiestar is there anything abnormal you notice?
<greezmunkey> liquidmeson: yes, but his installation was acting quirky, smbtree command fails - other issues as well
<sargento> Chripher: Thanks but without any CD, just with Internet, is there any chance?
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> i dont know, it's the first time i use the tool
<luckymurali> Mechdave,http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VM6vEuss - for netstat
<Chripher> sargento: can you booot from usb?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: there you go, is that all it tells you?
<luckymurali> my other linux machines are able to communicate properly with each others
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> Disk is healthy
<liquidmeson> rookiestar: is write cache enables?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: no it finshes all o ther items
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> it's "-", i think that no?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: can you paste the output please
<sargento> Chripher: Actually not, my mom's friend ask me to install Ubuntu for tomorow and I don't have USB o CD, just Internet, that's why I'm asking
<Mechdave> luckymurali, that is fine, but I need to find out if your client machine can see the open port on the server machine
<luckymurali> nmap didnt find the machine
<Mechdave> luckymurali, that is why I need you to use nmap, coz nmap is a port scanner (only do this if you actually physically own the machine)
<sargento> Chripher, with time I can download 10.04 and install it, but I just have and old 6.06 version on CD, did I explained myself clear?
<luckymurali> why my tcp4 for port 22 is not opening??
<luckymurali> how to open it
<luckymurali> ??
<Chripher> sargento: you can warp from 6 to 8 and then to 9
<liquidmeson> rookiestar: try rebooting, when you reboot hold down shift and look for recovery mode, run fix disk, fsck and restart
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/VXmb3mk3
<sargento> Chripher, how can I do that, I'm already installing 6.10
<Chripher> sargento: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sargento> Chripher, thanks a lot
<stanman246> is there a way to speed up evolution <> exchange?
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson> something wrong with the hdd? ubuntu is not on that hdd, i should do the above?
<Chripher> sargento: np h you find your way
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: in a terminal: ps ax | grep smbd - do you get three lines?
<liquidmeson> rookiestar: might be something wrong the the main partition, causing the system to mount in read-only
<vivien`> Hi. I installed Ubuntu from netboot. I installed fluxbox, xdm and libpam-ssh. I connect using my SSH keys (no problem), but the SSH agent (running inside Fluxbox, and launched by xdm according to pstree) does not seem to know my passphrase anymore: ssh connection requires that I type my passphrase again! Why?!
<RookieStar> <liquidmeson>ok, thanx, i'll do that. talk later
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yep,
<sargento> Chripher, yep. that's what I needed. Thank you pal
<siavashserver> Hi everybody. Is there any package that contains a few sound themes for ubuntu 10.04?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: does smbtree still crap out?
<Chripher> sargento: look like you have to step jump to me
<liquidmeson> rookiestar goodluck
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: well, yes... bash: /usr/bin/smbtree: No such file or directory
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: ok that's not a bad thing.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: oh, lol, looks bad
<sargento> Chripher, what I need first is to install the updates, but is 295 MB to install
<liquidmeson> hellphyre: could always share the folder on windows and just access/copy to it on ubuntu?
<hellphyre> liquidmeson: windows wont share to it either
<red2kic> Hi all. I'm trying out two of 24" in vertical positions for first time. This is pretty awesome. As if I'm in front of HUGE Monitor. http://tinyurl.com/2ahwa9w :) I'm curious if anybody here have done the same and could offer simpler way to rotate back.
<liquidmeson> hellphyre: what version of windows, and does admin have a password?
<hellphyre> liquidmeson: vista and yes
<idusty> hellphyre; Heh. I had similar issues the other day. Almost appeared like the samba4, and smbd daemons were getting mixed up. I also had an issue with the windbind packages? Did you look at your syslog again (or was it messages?). I bet you are getting windbind errors.
<hellphyre> liquidmeson: it sees the linux machine but keeps sating auth failed
<hellphyre> idusty: windbind is uninstalled still i think
<idusty> hellphyre; Oh ha. smbtree doesn't even run? no such file or directory?
<Sronc> I just access/copy to step jump to install the above.
<hellphyre> idusty: this sucks, the os is beautiful on this machine... aside from this annoyance...
<happyaron> hi, is ubuntu 10.04 enable the usage of framebuffer by default?
<hellphyre> idusty: multitouch with compiz if disgusting
<hellphyre> is*
<happyaron> does..
<happyaron> hellphyre: so I should be able to install fbterm and run it directly?
<aperson> I have a gconf key that is set and not writable, how can I fix that?  it's my wallpaper picture_options key
<hellphyre> happyaron: what are you talking about?
<idusty> hellphyre: Heh! Multitouch aye..
<Sronc> how to speed up.
<stanman246> 've got M$ exchange on my lan, tried evolution, but find it too slow. Anyone connecting to an exchange server?
<liquidmeson> hellphyre:what version of samba might u have?
<happyaron> hellphyre: okay, I want to use fbterm, but wondering whether framebuffer is enabled by default
<hellphyre> liquidmeson: 2:3.4.7
<shazbotmcnasty> is there a VNC server I can use to control a windows live mobile phone?
<hellphyre> happyaron: no offense but why are you asking me?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: nice, you installed all the right stuff, but I think you need this: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<liquidmeson> hellphyre: http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4434907782.html
<hellphyre> happyaron: i have no idea lol
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: ok its "doin' stuff"
<happyaron> hellphyre: thanks all the same
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: done
<Sronc> with time I just said that.
<idusty> hellphyre; how fresh is your install? Also what did you do to initially cause this issue?
<hellphyre> liquidmeson: thanks, ill read up on that
<hellphyre> idusty: 1 day old, i turned it on. lol
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: try smbtree
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: same bash error as b4
<Sronc> its kinda coherent XD.
<idusty> hellphyre; And what did you do initially to cause this?
<hellphyre> idusty: i turned it on and clicked network folder to see if my windows share would show up
<hellphyre> idusty: i changed nothing until greezmunkey started helping me,
<idusty> Ah! So no tweaking any config files? Restarting daemons? It was as-if this issue came with the install :P ?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yikes, hmm , (stupid computers) Try a restart to be sure that's not the issue, ok.
<hellphyre> idusty: roger
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: brb
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: great
<luckymurali> Mechdave,please help me how can I get tcp +port 22 open
<erik__> !java
<greezmunkey> I think I just got flamed??
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<luckymurali> ie now for tcp6 pirt 22 is opened
<Mechdave> luckymurali, Ok what did nmap tell you?
<luckymurali> simply i didnt get any message
<luckymurali> wait i try asgain
<Mechdave> luckymurali, nmap ip_address_of_server in a terminal on the client machine
<greezmunkey> idusty: all we really did unitl now was verify basic connectivity. I had him share a folder, that kind of stuff.
<luckymurali> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/sEhmgJBH
<luckymurali> Mechdave, yes
<luckymurali> I pasted it
<Mechdave> luckymurali, should work :)
<hellphyre> greezmunkey:
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yes
<ece7361> hello all
<Mechdave> luckymurali, ssh 192.168.1.107
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: The program 'smbtree' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<hellphyre> sudo apt-get install smbclient
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: nice, do it!
<idusty> greezmunkey: hrm >.<
<greezmunkey> idusty: I know...
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: HOLY CRAP!! it listed my workgroup pcs
<greezmunkey> idusty: We were getting nowhere, so I had him remove samba samba-common, now he has samba samba-common smbfs, and nor smbclient
<fakedrake> i want to install lucid on an ldap authenticating network, are there any significant bugs at the current release?
<Sylvester_Ink> Hey all, I'm trying to set up an UbuntuOne account and i'm having issues with the keyring
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: now its working like it should, removing and reinstalling worked!
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: mixed with errors though
<idusty> hellphyre: LOL! Nice! I'm assuming you didn't get any windbind errors within your syslog/message logs?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: did you reinstall winbind?
<fakedrake> (i mean ldap related)
<hellphyre> no
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: no
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: doit
<kocavkatan> hello guys
<Sylvester_Ink> When it verifies my computer that I added, it requires me to put in my password for my default keyring
<Sylvester_Ink> however, there is no such thing on my system
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: sudo apt-get install winbindd ???
<Mechdave> Sylvester_Ink, do you log in or does the computer go straight to the desktop?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yup
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: =o
<Sylvester_Ink> Mechdave: I log in
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: only one d, sorry!
<Mechdave> Sylvester_Ink, that's odd
<Sylvester_Ink> Mechdave: there is only one keyring called login.keyring
<Sylvester_Ink> this is on Ubuntu Netbook Remix, 9.10
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: could have sword there were two d's yesterday
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: try them both one will fail!
<Mechdave> Sylvester_Ink, Oh Ubuntu One, sorry I haven't played with that yet :(
<_ikke_> I have a problem with my graphics driver I think. I have just installed Ubuntu 10.4, and it offered to install the restricted Ati drivers, and I did. After that, I rebooted, and everything was fine. But then I wanted to use my dual monitor setup.
<_ikke_> I unchecked same image in all monitors, altered the resolution of my seccond monitor
<Sylvester_Ink> Mechdave: I don't think that part should matter, it's just the fact that I have no default keyring
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: take a peek? http://pastebin.com/wpW4EWkc
<Sylvester_Ink> For example, if i try to create a new password storage, it asks for the same thing
<_ikke_> It said it had to alter virtual screens or something
<_ikke_>  I needed to relogin, and than the problems happened
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: that's better. Is winbind in there
<fakedrake> anyone?
<lrc04> ....
<_ikke_> when I move screens, the old image stays
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: installed
<spops> is that a new bot?
<matteo1990> Hi all, anyone knows how to set the textual path (/home/matteo/...) in the 10.04 file manager instead of the icons at the top?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: just to make sure that everything gets loaded properly, give it one more restart please
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yep
<luckymurali> Mechdave, again connection refused
<luckymurali> sorry im moving to that serevr and this machine
<luckymurali> so not able to reply immediately
<Mechdave> luckymurali, do you use ipV6 at all?
<luckymurali> no
<luckymurali> but in this machine where im typing with you i vace both tcp and tcp6 is opened for port 22
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i are arrived
<Angelia> Annie too close to Annaz
<aperson> how do I set a read-only gconf key as writable?
<matteo1990> Hi all, anyone knows how to set the textual path (/home/matteo/...) in the 10.04 file manager instead of the icons at the top?
<aperson> matteo1990, there is a gconf key, I believe
<Mechdave> luckymurali, in my experience I have never come across this problem :(
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i can see my workgroup now in places/network/windows share but says not mountable
<aperson> matteo1990, open up gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/nautilus/preferences
<Mechdave> luckymurali, hang on shall google a bit...
<Radio-l> hellphyre: are you mounting by the network address or machine name?
<aperson> matteo1990, it'll be the always_use_location_entry key
<chizaram> liquidmeson: I'm using the inbuilt microphone on the laptop
<luckymurali> Mechdave,ok
<luckymurali> Please help me
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yeah, vista is a *icth for that, but you can google about to fine tune it now - at least it shows signs of like now.
<matteo1990> aperson, great, it worked :D Thx alot!
<greezmunkey> s/like/life
<Radio-l> I was only able to reach my win7 shares by mounting the network ip
<Radio-l> and setting it to use a static
<hellphyre> Radio-1 im on vista which is static... no idea how im trying to mount... im is linux retarded
<hellphyre> =o
<zezu> blah i'm installing with debootstrap,  i can't get lucid installer to work no matter what i do
<zruty> How do I know which version of Ubuntu I have installed?
<DJones> !version | zruty
<ubottu> zruty: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Radio-l> zruty: System Menu -> About Ubuntu
<Mechdave> luckymurali, what does your /etc/hosts.allow file say?
<rocket16> zruty: Use lsb_release -a in a Terminal Shell
<zruty> Thanks!
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: liquid gave me this link, will it fix my issue? http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4434907782.html
<imachuchu> I have a question more involving syslinux then anything else, but I am running an ubuntu based os (xubuntu in particular)
<imachuchu> would this be the right place to go or should I try somewhere else?
<Radio-l> hellphyre: are you sharing from the vista box? you don't need to install samba if you just want to access shares.
<Mechdave> luckymurali, what does your /etc/hosts.allow file say on the ssh server machine?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: maybe, I'll look - check this out too: http://www.ubun2.com/question/226/how_mount_and_access_windows_shared_folder_ubuntu_linux
<hellphyre> radio-1 yes i am
<wildbat_laptop> is there a keyboard shortcut for xchat to switch between channel tab?
<_ikke_> How can I reset my screen setup?
<RookieStar> hi, liquidmeson
<brontosaurusrex> any clues on how to make smplayer to use vdpau acceleration?
<_ikke_> (ubuntu 10.4)
<brontosaurusrex> google keep getting me some old stuff
<red2kic> wildbat_laptop: CTRL + PageUp/PageDown
<UbuN2> :P
<RookieStar> hi, all
<Radio-l> hellphyre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently that should cover it
<RookieStar> why i cant paste or creat on some partition?
<wildbat_laptop> red2kic, thanks
<RookieStar> im a newbie to ubuntu, pls help
<luckymurali> Mechdave 2 mins
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: check this snippet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429360/
<luckymurali> i will run and paste it
<imachuchu> well till someone tells me to go somewhere else: I'm trying to set up a parted magic usb drive and I walk through the syslinux tutorial on installing, and the partition will boot in a vm, but I can't get the drive to boot
<Galerien> RookieStar: only 4 paritions on the same hdd
<RookieStar> i mean, with mouse, not command lines
<RookieStar> <Galerien> exactly the situation here!
<Galerien> RookieStar: that's it, no more than 4...
<RookieStar> <Galerien> how can i do stuff on other partitions? thanx
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: windows cannot find 'secpol.msc'
<kocavkatan> is this ok guys ubuntu 10.4, cuz i've upgraded  my 9.10 to 10.4
<RookieStar> <Galerien> so this is ubuntu designed to be like? i cant do those in ubuntu?
<wildbat_laptop> imachuchu, y syslinux while there are grub
<red2kic> kocavkatan: If you're not experiencing any problematic issues lately, then sure. It's fine.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: the link you posted, i already have all of that installed dont i?
<idusty> Hmmm.
<Galerien> RookieStar: No, you can't have more than 4 partition on an hard drive, no matter what, but you can create an "extended" partition and put some other partition in it
<imachuchu> @wildbat: the defualt tutorial just suggested it, either should work and it's booting off of a fat usb drive anyway, should I use grub instead?
<Galerien> But if you already have 4 partition, you have to destroy one
<luckymurali> Mechdave, all lines are commeneted
<kocavkatan> yea i think
<rocket16> How to set up a Ubuntu to Ubuntu Ethernet Network? (No router, just two Computers with an Ethernet Cable, like Windows has)
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yes, when you try to connect to your winbox, it just says it can't mount it...?
<BUGabundo_remote> still not there :(
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: yes
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: exactly
<RookieStar> <Galerien>, oh, ic. im not talking about partition tho, im talking about copying/pasting/deleting/creating on another partion with ubuntu is not on
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have installed 10.04 and now i can't hear any sound without headphones inserted, any tips? here  is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/429362/
<red2kic> rocket16: Set static IPS, maybe?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, you might need to add or uncomment sshd: ALL in /etc/hosts.allow on the server machine
<wildbat000> rocket16, you need internet sharing?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: Could not display "smb://192.168.1.10/public/".
<Galerien> RookieStar: you have to unmount this partition first
<Mechdave> luckymurali, then restart the ssh daemon
<RookieStar> ok
<red2kic> !ics | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<luckymurali> Mechdave , how to add that
<luckymurali> please tell me
<luckymurali> what is daemon??
<RookieStar> <Galerien> it's still the same
<luckymurali> just restart ssh ok ???
<juro> hi, I am thinking of upgrading my current system (4 year old AMD x2 64bit). Is there a big difference between the i5 and i7 when running Ubuntu (64 bit)?
<imachuchu> luckymurali: a deamon is a program that runs in the background
<luckymurali> imachuchu , thanks
<Mechdave> luckymurali, just open up the file like this --> gksudo gedit /etc/hosts.allow
<luckymurali> ok
<Galerien> RookieStar: do you use "gparted"?
<Galerien> with administrator right ?
<RookieStar> <Galerien> why i just not able to do the stuff on other hdd?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, then add the line sshd: ALL
<RookieStar> <Galerien>, yeah, i do
<luckymurali> ok i do now
<Mechdave> luckymurali, then sudo service sshd restart
<Galerien> RookieStar: ALT + F2 > gksu gparted
<Galerien> you did that?
<RookieStar> <Galerien> all the copy/paste/delete/creat work well on the hd which ubuntu is on
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: work through this: http://linuxtipsandtricks.com/shell/access-a-microsoft-windows-share-from-the-bash-terminal/
<rdz> can someone check for me, what groups a  user is added to by default on ubuntu. i already performed some changes manually, so i cannot tell what was the initial state. please post me the output of: groups username
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you will need to use your windows account username and password
<RookieStar> <Galerien>yeah, i did that. but nothing happens. i used gparted on another linux, there's still no gparted installed in this ubuntu, i think
<Galerien> RookieStar: then it's not correctly umounted...
<Galerien> RookieStar: try to install it
<AnxiousNut> how can i make rtorrent upload? first time i try it,i chose the torrent file, had the completed download file to upload, it detected it and said "done"! I dont wanna download, i wanna upload what i have
<RookieStar> <Galerien>,ok, i think i need it. coz sometimes, i can fix some probs with the amount thing with it on another linux
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have installed 10.04 and now i can't hear any sound without headphones inserted, any tips? here  is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/429362/
<kraut> moin
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: are you trying to start a new torrent or just seed one that is already created?
<fd_df> hello everyone ,I am using conky,I want to show my battery power with batter_bar
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: It's likely a permissions thing on vista, so it's a matter of finding the hold up. You might also bring up the event viewer on the winbox, the security log may give you a clue as to what's going on.
<z3> hello, anyone can point me to some tutorial to install my drivers for ati 2600 (laptop ) on ubuntu 10.x?
<RookieStar> <Galerien>it's that Gnome Partiton Editor in ubuntu software center or not?
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, i wanna seed, i have the complete file
<fd_df> but the batter bar is empty,does anyone know why?
<luckymurali> no
<Mechdave> luckymurali, can you say my name every time you talk to me, (it makes your text go a different colour), coz otherwise I will miss what you are saying
<Galerien> RookieStar: don't know...
<luckymurali> Mechdave, ok
<fd_df> hello everyone ,I am using conky,I want to show my battery power with batter_bar,but the battery bar is empty,does anyone know why?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, thanks
<drbobb> hello, support for the BCM4318 wifi seems to be broken in Lucid
<Galerien> just do "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i cannot find the security policies in vista
<luckymurali> Mechdave, Im still getting the same problem
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: it should automatically, check your settings as it might only seed if share is under a certain amount.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: tried secpol.msc and gpedit.msc, cannot find either file
<Mechdave> luckymurali, can you give the machine a restart?
<luckymurali> Is it possible that i can remove the entire network and reinstall it again
<idusty> hellphyre: Vista is a bit of an issue alone!
<luckymurali> Mechdave ok
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, how can i do that?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, ssh should work out of the box
<luckymurali> mechdave, give me 5 mins i go there and restart it
<idusty> (Sorry btw; was distracted for a bit then)
<drbobb> what would be the right place to report that the bcm4318 wireless driver doesn't work?
<hellphyre> idusty: I KNOW!
<hellphyre> idusty: i hate it
<idusty> hellphyre; hehehe! Sorry :P
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: yeah, like I said *itch... Those commands may have to be added to your vista OS. What version of vista is it?
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: give me a sec, I haven't used rtorrent in a bit so I'll need to set up some stuff
<Galerien> Any one has any news about ATI graphic cards drivers?
<rocket16> idusty: Lol nice saying, :D
<RookieStar> <Galerien>so im on the site for downloading. it's 119M? it's big
<fd_df> Does anyone use conky?
<Galerien> RookieStar: "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<RookieStar> <Galerien>if i can figure it out other way, i dont wanna install a big software
<Galerien> fd_df: I do, but not battery
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: home premium... i googled and they said its disabled... lokking for regedits to show it
<Mechdave> luckymurali, no worries
<RookieStar> <Galerien>thanx, that's an easier way
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: cool, you are on your way. I have to go sleep. Have a good one!
<luckymurali> Mechdave, now its is working
<RookieStar> <Galerien>ok, im going to have it
<Galerien> fd_df: try there http://conky.linux-hardcore.com/
<luckymurali> but after few minutes it will go off I think
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: thanks a ton
<Mechdave> luckymurali, bewdy :) now do you access this from the internet at all?
<idusty> hellphyre: Home Premium! >.< I heard there are huge limitations on the network services! eg; half open connections :P I don't know much about vista! -shudder
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i owe you
<fd_df> Galerien,o ,thank you !
<RookieStar> <Galerien>cool, good to know it's about 4M this way
<luckymurali> yes
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: no you don't
<luckymurali> Mechdave,yes
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: have a good one. g'night
<cr33p> does anyone know how to fix (wireless) speed problems under ubuntu 10.04? I got a Netgear WG111v3 as WiFi adapter (chipset rtl8187b)
<idusty> hellphyre; :P Sorry if my needless babble has not helped your situation!
<RookieStar> <Galerien>seems it's done, fast. but i cant find it!
<Galerien> on a console do "sudo gparted &"
<Sorcererbob> so I've got Synergy working. It's really rather cool
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have installed 10.04 and now i can't hear any sound without headphones inserted, any tips? here  is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/429362/
<luckymurali> Mechdave, thanks, I check this again after 1 hour and let you know the status
<hellphyre> idusty: no i agree, vista is worthless
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: first try typing 'I'
<idusty> hellphyre; I know they built in similar limits within Windows 7, for network services, infact; services in general. So.. Blah!
<Galerien> hellphyre: not for games...
<RookieStar> <Galerien>ok, i'll reboot now
<Mechdave> luckymurali, you need to configure your machine for some safety
<RookieStar> thanx a lot, <Galerien>
<hellphyre> idusty: i would replace it but im running an apache server,, media center with hava, and ftp on it so i dont want to be involved in setting up all my crap again.
<Galerien> np
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, done
<idusty> hellphyre; :P All possible from an Ubuntu server :P! Infact most services above are infact default installs! Lol
<ja_> hi
<hellphyre> idusty: especially since its mostly for storage anywho
<hellphyre> idusty: WHOA.. one issue at a time.. lol. lets get my tablet working first
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: that will tell all torrents to bypass ratios, is the file uploading?
<idusty> hellphyre; Lol!
<idusty> hellphyre; What is the status of your issue? I was afk for a bit there, my apologies!
<spops> how do you find your internal ip on ubuntu
<hellphyre> can see workgroup from ubuntu network folder... fails to mount
<idusty> spops; Within a terminal; ifconfig
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: also how many other torrents are you running/how much bandwidth is being used? If you have many torrents and limited badwidth that one might be being pushed to the end of the queue
<idusty> hellphyre; With what error?
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, no it said it'll be taking command! i got only one file
<hellphyre> idusty: Could not display "smb://192.168.1.10/public/".
<idusty> hellphyre; I've seen less useful error messages, though that is not great. Have you tried manually mounting it within a terminal?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, have a look at this page --> http://www.brennan.id.au/16-Secure_Shell.html
<hellphyre> idusty: im a linux newb, no idea how to do that yet
<Mechdave> luckymurali, this will take you through securing sshd so you don't get cracked so easily
<idusty> hellphyre; I'm no professional! But I believe the command would be. "sudo mkdir /mnt/(foldername)" -> "sudo mount -tsmbfs <remote path> /mnt/(foldername)"
<sk811229_> hello
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: ok, so you only have that torrent loaded and it's not listing anything being uploaded?
<skriv> first full install, leaving windows behind for good today :)
<idusty> hellphyre; This will at very least give you a bit more information in an error message, even if we have to check the messages or syslog files. These things are amazing for such debugging!
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have installed 10.04 and now i can't hear any sound without headphones inserted, any tips? here  is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/429362/
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, nothing is uploading! written done next to the file
<sk811229> who from china ?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, and this one will take you through a complete server set up, --> http://www.brennan.id.au/
<charlZA> good for you skriv :) I wish I could, but Adobe is the only thing keeping me on a dual boot
<hellphyre> idusty: lol your post is greek to me right now
<hellphyre> idusty: sorry
<idusty> hellphyre; Nah don't be. You know how to get into a terminal, correct :P ?
<hellphyre> yep
<idusty> hellphyre; Okey So. For eg; "sudo mkdir /mnt/tempfolder"
<skriv> i've been using ubuntu in a VM for almost a year getting set, now i'll relegate my few windows activities to the VM instead
<rocket16> !china | sk811229
<ubottu> sk811229: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sk811229> ?
<idusty> helphyre; I choose the mnt folder cause I believe it's generally used for 'temporary' mounts. Anyway.. That'll create you a folder :P
<sk811229> thinks
<hellphyre> idusty: k
<rocket16> God, can't an Ethernet network be created between two Ubuntu PCs without router? I had the same in Windows, but since I switched long ago to Ubuntu, I can't get it working,
<charlZA> I am happily running #!crunchbang on my netbook, :) but in only Lightroom is keeping windows installed for me
<idusty> hellphyre; Then "sudo mount -tsmbfs <remote path> <local path>" for eg; "sudo mount -tsmbfs //192.168.1.10/public/ /mnt/tempfolder"
<edithhelal> I have added the mediuntu repository, however a search for the packet skype shows only things like pidgin-skype python-skype but not the actual skype packet. I am on version 10.04
<xiNux3r> hello people
<idusty> hellphyre; note, there is a space between the remote path and local path
<staff_nowa> hello ;)
<xiNux3r> I have a somthing problem
<hateball> rocket16: do you have a switch, or using crossover cable between two hosts?
<rocket16> Tomboy vs GNote, which is better? I saw, that GNote is faster, since it is C++ port of tomboy, but is it feature-rich?
<hellphyre> idusty: mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<xiNux3r> on ubuntu lucid lynx
<hellphyre> weeeee
<idusty> hellphyre; here we are back to your memory error
<rocket16> hateball: Yes, I do have, an Ethernet cable between them,
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: hah! press 8 at the main window
<idusty> hellphyre; can you do that snippet page with the output of this;
<rocket16> Sorry friends, need to leave now, see you all again
<jim__> have usb connection to my phone, how do I get linux to notice it when I plug it in and access so I can download mp3's
<idusty> hellphyre; "tail /var/log/syslog" - and "tail /var/log/messages" - Also.. I'm not sure.. but be careful this does not contain any personal information!
<skriv> i'm having trouble with multi monitor wiht 2 graphics cards.  here's lshw -C video http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0QsWKrmc
<skriv> read a post just now saying that radeon card with nvidia isn't likely to be workable...
<skriv> is that right?
<skriv> the post was a couple years old
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, it shows me the file in the seeding view but it's not seeding!
<malko> hello
<rockz> Hi
<rockz> hi
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: well then there is nothing you can do. rtorrent is offering the file but nobody wants it. Depending on your location and connection you may be an undesirable peer. I live in Fairbanks, AK and I rarely can seed many popular files somply because my connection is comparitively so slow
<rockz> is Kubuntu 10.4 is same like ubuntu 9.10
<hellphyre> idusty: http://pastebin.com/GXt6wP0F
<rockz> is Kubuntu 10.4 is same like ubuntu 9.10
<hellphyre> idusty: fist output, missed second request as chatzilla took a poop
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, but it seeds on the other pc using trasmission!
<jim__>  have usb connection to my phone, how do I get linux to notice it when I plug it in and access so I can download mp3's
<edithhelal> was skype removed from Medibuntu_
<hellphyre> idusty: omg
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: Ahh, I bet I might know, give me a sec
<rockz> is Kubuntu 10.4 is same like ubuntu 9.10
<rockz> hello any on can assist
<rockz> is Kubuntu 10.4 is same like ubuntu 9.10
<idusty> hellphyre; you may have to re-run the mount command again "sudo mount -tsmbfs //192.168.1.10/public/ /mnt/tempfolder" before this (cause there will have been more output to those log files since the last run)
<matteo1990> Hi all, i have installed 10.04 and now i can't hear any sound without headphones inserted, any tips? here  is my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/429362/
<idusty> hellphyre; "tail /var/log/syslog" and "tail /var/log/messages"
<edithhelal> I do not find the package 'skype' anymore with 'apt-cache'
<rdz> jim__, what kind of phone is it?
<jim__> samsung slide
<SandGorgon> edithhelal, you'll have to go to skype's site and download the .deb file
<rockz> is Kubuntu 10.4 is same like ubuntu 9.10
<llutz> rockz: no
<edithhelal> SandGorgon: Which one would you recommend since they do not have 10.04 ?
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: not what I was looking for, but try increasing your upload limit (none seems to have problems sometimes)
<rockz> is that have same applications llutz
<hellphyre> idusty:
<llutz> rockz: nearly the same i guess, different versions
<rdz> jim__, i don't know that phone. is it recognized as mass storage on windows system, when plugged?
<jim__> yes
<idusty> hellphyre; is.. that an IPv6 interface? :S I Dunno much about IPv6 but.. some of that is a bit weird. - "ifconfig" within a terminal.
<idusty> hellphyre; blank line :P ?
<hellphyre> idusty: http://pastebin.com/2JqN8QJX
<rdz> jim__, but there is no icon showing up when connecting on ubuntu?
<rockz> what you feel witch one is better
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, got it up to 100 "[U 0/100]"
<Guest72713> hi, bootchart shows me that mysqladmin is started, i don't need that. how can prevent this from starting when booting?
<jim__> right, can't connect to it
<hellphyre> idusty: ipv6 on my ubuntu machine? no its disabled
<SirRedTooth> For some reason firefox wont play sound on youtube videos
<jim__> when I plug it in, it will charge, but cannot access as device
<idusty> hellphyre; Actually I may have specified an invalid filesys... The share is on a Windows vista machine err.. 10 sec >.<
<twiztid> hey anyone know how i would be able to upgrade my GLX version from 1.2 to at least 1.3?
<rdz> jim__, can you post your answers to me, so that i have it easier to read them? like: rdz, this doesn't work
<skriv> Just installed lucid on what used to be a windows machine.  I have dual graphics cards, 1st is NVIDIA, 2nd ATI Radeon.  The Radeon is "No Signal Input" on startup, but I get the splash screen "Ubuntu" (with teh dots below) on shut down.  I see both cards with lshw, but I'm not sure how to proceed.  Any ideas?
<jim__> rdz, no worries, sorry about that
<moetunes> !who | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rdz> jim__, do 'dmesg' in a terminal and see if you see something about it... probably some device is created such as /dev/sdb or something like that
<rdz> jim__, no problem at all
<AnxiousNut> Am i missing a step? i wanna change my ip to static, what i did is nm-applet --> edit --> IPv4 --> manual --> added IP + netmask + gateway ! now it's not working!
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: have you set up your own .rtorrent config file? by default DHT is disabled and it might be the reason you aren't seeding
<idusty> hellphyre; Nah that should be the right command. Hmm.
<rdz> jim__, if you find the correct device, you can try to mount your phone manually: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<hellphyre> idusty: hmm indeed sir
<idusty> hellphyre; "sudo apt-get install smbfs" what do you get running this?
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, i was reading a guide and it said i should copy the example from /user/share/doc/rtorrent/example/rtorrentrc
<idusty> hopefully latest version already?
<jim__> rdz, it didn't find anything
<hellphyre> idusty: already installed newest ver
<idusty> hellphyre; great!
<SandGorgon> edithhelal, 8.04 - either 64-bit or 32-bit based on your base operating system
<hellphyre> idusty: YAY =\ lol
<bjt3> Hello. I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10 working on my old B&W Apple G3 computer. I know PPC is not supported, but don't know where else to turn for help.
<idusty> hellphyre; Do you have a username / password to login to the Windows Vista machine? (Also not sure if you have tried accessing this share from another workstation if you have one?)
<hellphyre> idusty: yes, yes.
<edithhelal> SandGorgon: I tried that... however I do not have ringing sounds, while I do have the sound when I call someone
<rdz> jim__, when you plug and unplug your phone there is no change at the end of the dmesg output?
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: ok then fire up your favorite text editor and find and comment in/add in a line that says "dht = auto"
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: also you might want to add in/uncomment "dht = 6881"
<idusty> hellphyre; Okey. Try the mount command again; with an addition
<carcharodon2> ciao
<jim__> rdz, I get this for error ... ath5k phy0: noise floor calibration failed (2432MHz)
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: lastly also check your encryption settings, there may be cleints trying who want to connect with encryption but you aren't letting them
<SirRedTooth> I installed this package because sound on firefox wasn't working http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2007/10/how-to-fix-the-no-sound-issue-in-firefox-flash/
<SirRedTooth> It works not but there is massive lag
<SirRedTooth> So the video starts, 4 seconds later sound comes
<Sam_Fisher> why did they steel my BlackJack game when I upgraded to 10.4? How do I get it back?
<SandGorgon> edithhelal, that would be your specific hardware and sound configuration. It does mean that installation was successful - you need to play with sound settings in skype
<hellphyre> idusty: awaiting additionz
<edithhelal> SandGorgon: thanks... but I do not get any sound settings to chose from
<hellphyre> Sam_Fisher: thats messed up
<idusty> hellphyre; 10 sec :P Sorry just trying to confirm the options lol
<hellphyre> idusty: confirm away
<supernothing> @Sam_Fisher: sudo apt-get install gnome-blackjack
<skhme> I can't chmod +x a file from an .iso mounted with gvfs. Do I have to extract it or is this possible?
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, You rule! I asked this for an hour 2 days ago! You are the master of the forums this week
<rub_4> Hi all. Any way to force all windows fullscreen? (with Gnome)
<idusty> hellphyre; "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=<username>,password=<password> //192.168.1.10/public /mnt/tempshare"
<staff_nowa> hello how xchat login in channel with password ?
<llutz> skhme: you have to exract and re-image
<Sam_Fisher> rub_4, for sure mine all open full.
<idusty> hellphyre; I could have sworn it was user=,passwd=
<idusty> hellphyre; maybe I was wrong :S
<skhme> llutz: Allright, thanks.
<Gateway`> hello guys, I would like to know why when I try to restart or stop squid I get a message " stop/restart : unknown instance ", and when I try to start it, I get " squid: failed to start, and this using " sudo service squid .... " not " sudo /etc/init.d/squid .... " this one doesn't excute anymore saying that I have to use the first method. help please :)
<supernothing> yay for me :P, solving problems while quite drunk...enjoy your blackjack
<dandre> hello,
<Sam_Fisher> Can I type sudo apt get fix my wonky install and have it fix everything wrong?
<red2kic> rub_4: maximus, maybe?
<Galerien> supernothing: I've never worked better than when I'm drunk :D
<rub_4> red2kic, thanks I'll try with maximus
<bjt3> Hello. I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10 working on my old B&W Apple G3 computer. I know PPC is not supported, but don't know where else to turn for help.
<hellphyre> idusty: i assume you meant tempfolder instead of tempshare
<Abtomik> Hello, Quick One! Where can I find the lock out duration policy on the 10.04 Desktop?
<supernothing> Galerien: haha yeah, balmer's peak at it's best
<red2kic> rub_4: That'll run everything full-screen unless you kill it.
<hellphyre> idusty: mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<hellphyre> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<dandre> Since I have upgraded to Lynx, when I launch FireFox I get an additionnal tab in task bar showing something like 'Launching Firefox' for about 5 seconds. I this a known issue?
<Gateway`> I reinstalled squid using --purge, but abviously the problem persists... is there any method to uninstall the package and removing all configuration files
<njr> Hello.... Any one know if it is possibly to boot onto a ubuntu iso from GRUB1
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: haha I wish, but unfortunately not. what issues beside the blackjack are you having?
<hellphyre> Sam_Fisher: i could so use that package
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, none just clowning around as usual. Bad news. Couldn't find package No joy
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, it's uploading!!! thanks a lot!!!!
<idusty> hellphyre; Hmmm! - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2006-10/msg00629.html - Just found this that a guy reckons it's the actual Windows machine that's causing the issue. Reading over it now to see if it's viable!
<hellphyre> Sam_Fisher: ehh.. my life
<Sam_Fisher> I'm sending in a bug report since you can't yet sudo fix all problems
<supernothing> you couldn't find gnome-blackjack? could you dump /etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin? http://pastebin.com/
<imachuchu> AnxiousNut: your welcome, you actually reminded me about that program and I think I'll switch back to it
<rub_4> red2kic, looks nice but it excludes some apps i've tried (i.e: gcalctool)
<bjt3> anyone?
<Sam_Fisher> Oh I also can't remove the folders I am watching in Rhytmbox anyone know where they are hiding? Not in Gconf I delted them.
<cm2> does anyone have an idea what this error means while upgrade from the old to the new Ubuntu Lts? http://deviant1.ulyssis.org/output%20upgrade.txt
<AnxiousNut> imachuchu, :) i really appreciate your help!! thank you a lot! bye
<red2kic> rub_4: Well, try again.
<hellphyre> idusty: sweet find, i will need to browse that tomorrow my friend... <---- 4:30am = ZZzzz
<red2kic> rub_4: There also are devilspie, but that's hassle if you have to configure it just for any window.
<hellphyre> idusty: appreciate the work on my nightmare
<hellphyre> Sam_Fisher: do not appreciate no joy on the package
<idusty> hellphyre; Sorry we weren't able to resolve it immediately. It's a bit weird.
<Sam_Fisher> I know!
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher:  you couldn't find gnome-blackjack? could you dump /etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin? http://pastebin.com/
<costin_> Hi I have a problem, I have a Nikon camera and not seen 10.04
<rub_4> red2kic, i'll give a try also to devilspie. Thank you!
<hellphyre> later everyone and thanks for sharing your wickidly complicated knowledgez with me
<costin_> But Ubuntu 9.10 sees my nikon
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, can i do it from terminal?
<hellphyre> im sure ill be back tomorrow bothering everyone... so hide...
<hellphyre> =o
<Sam_Fisher> hellphyre, best name here
<Sam_Fisher> so good they named a tank after you
<edithhelal> SandGorgon: thank you (again ;)) it works now
<idusty> hellphyre; :P Sleep wel!
<costin_> Nobody help me?
<cmpsalvestrini> costin_: what seems to be the problem?
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: just execute "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" from terminal and copy/paste the output into a pastebin
<Sam_Fisher> costin_, please deposit $25 in paypal Ubuntu helper beer fund
<gheddy_zarc> lol
<costin_> 10.04 in Ubuntu I do not see Nikon camera
<cmpsalvestrini> Sam_Fisher: lol
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, thanks I wish I knew these commands but I will learn
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: i'm just trying to determine that your apt sources are set up correctly, as i can find it in my repos
<imachuchu> costin_: obvious question: have you tried another port?
<gui_> hi
<costin_> yes
<bjt3> Ubuntu 10 install CD for PPC does not recognize my hard drives
<kjelle> hello. I upgraded to 10.04 Ubuntu with gnome. The desktop is litterally a bit fubar. I have no frames on my windows, the window is outside the screen etc.
<imachuchu> costin_: what model camera?
<kjelle> anyone experienced this?
<cmpsalvestrini> costin_: Have you tried the standard diagnostics and/or relevant googling to see whether your USB recognizes when the camera is plugged in and whether it's supported in Linux?
<gui_> every time I reboot my computer visual settings turn on special  effects and it slow down my processor a lot ! How to lock this status to no effects at all please ? I use lucid ...
<costin_> Nikon CoolPix S220
<kwtm> Hi.  Question about Linux shell programming (not Ubuntu specifically): how do I make a message show up in std err (not std out)?  Do I do "echo something 2>" or something?
<costin_> but in 9.10 is work
<theadmin> kwtm: Nearly :D I suppose "echo blah >2" would work
<cmpsalvestrini> gui_: System > Preferences > Appearance, visual effects tab.
<cm2> could anyone help with this upgrade problem?
<theadmin> Does anyone know where I can get the source code of that Matrix screensaver Ubuntu has?
<theadmin> kwtm: More on that in #bash
<gui_> cmpsalvestrini, yes but every time I reboot it recover normal status ... that's my problem !!
<bjt3> I managed to get 9.04 installed.  I then upgraded to 9.1. Got the gave up waiting for root device error.
<llutz> theadmin: apt-get source ...
<theadmin> llutz: Hm. Now to find the name of the package :D Where will it save it?
<Nubulis> DasEi: Thanx for the help last night
<moetunes> kjelle: you could try in terminal   killall -v metacity && metacity
<kwtm> theadmin: Thanks for help.  I may have found it: another source suggests "echo 'blah' >&2" so it looks like "&2" is the filename for stderr.
<llutz> theadmin: package? idk, in $pwd
<kjelle> moetunes: no metacity running
<imachuchu> is there anyway to change it's transfer mode to acting as a usb storage device (see if we can bypass the problem all together)?
<kjelle> moetunes: should my /etc/X11/xorg.conf contain 37 lines?
<bjt3> Trying to get 10 installed so my 88 year ould grandma has a computer.
<moetunes> kjelle: using ubuntu?
<kjelle> moetunes: yes
<cmpsalvestrini> gui_: probably some window manager snafu, I've never encountered problems
<kjelle> moetunes: ubuntu 10.04 (gnome that is)
<Abtomik> Hello, Quick One! Where can I find the lock out duration policy on the 10.04 Desktop?
<moetunes> kjelle: normally xorg.conf has more
<Nubulis> does anyone use xbmc media center?
<kjelle> moetunes: that's my experience too :)
<gui_> I use gnome, lucid (nvidia) ...
<gui_> it's a new user I don't understand why it happens
<imachuchu> Nubulis: I have, pta
<supernothing> kwtm: `echo "whatever" >&2`  should do the trick
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, http://pastebin.com/qMeCQbNr
<cmpsalvestrini> costin_: Sometimes support breaks between ubuntu versions, it's happened to me several times.
<ruby_on_tails> I downloaded a package to install, its kept on my desktop how do I install it ? when I put this on the terminal it throws an error: sudo apt-get install wkhtmltopdf /home/***/Desktop/wkhtmltopdf-i386
<moetunes> kjelle: you must have made that xorg.conf?
<luckymurali> Mechdave, Again the same problem
<Sam_Fisher> Hope I did that the right way
<supernothing> Nublius: I do, what's up?
<kjelle> moetunes: nupe.
<littlepenguin> theadmin i found a c+ source of a smilar matrix fall x http://blog.open-design.be/2009/01/03/matrix-fall-x-source-code-in-c/
<luckymurali> connection refused
<Loh1> hey
<Nubulis> imachuchu: not heard of that one
<kjelle> moetunes: but it was almost empty after the upgrade
<marcusb> I have a fresh install and after updating to latest packages I have no network.  I want to try the older kernel but can't get at the grub menu, any hints?
<supernothing> Nubulis: I do, what's up?
<theadmin> littlepenguin: This one is for Windows :D
<Loh1> fuck off
<imachuchu> Nubulis: ha ha ha, not it means Pain In The Arse
<Nubulis> supernothing: I cant seem to get xbmc to see my external hd
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: try sudo dpkg -i <whetever the package name is>
<Nubulis> ohhh lol
<moetunes> kjelle: move it to xorg.conf.old and logout/login and trust the auto X
<supernothing> Nubulis: You sure it's mounted? That'd be the first thing I'd check
<kjelle> moetunes: ill try that
<Nubulis> supernothing: I've used on win7 and vista, and it automatically there,
<Nubulis> i'll check
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: Could you try one more thing for me? Try executing "blackjack" from the command line
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: its not a deb format
<cmpsalvestrini> marcusb: at boot time after the machine post press ESC, that should give you the grub menu.
<gheddy_zarc> bjt3 how long since the old apple G3 was working with apple software on it ?
<scouris> When I run banshee and minimize it to the notification area, it's icon hangs over the lower edge of the panel, even if I increase the height of the panel. This pic shows the issue: http://yfrog.com/0ubansheequestionp    - any idea how I can rectify this?
<imachuchu> Nubulis: I use this, it bugs out often but I think it's my router: http://tiny.cc/c6l7r
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: try alien in that casr.
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, WOW I won! I got 21. Just kidding command not found
<cmpsalvestrini> *case
<supernothing> Nublis: Ubuntu may be different, it tends not to mount things automagically. Make sure you can browse the filesystem outside of XBMC first
<ruby_on_tails> alien ?
<idusty> Anyone.. Know much about the "hdparm" package... Specificaly.. the configuration file (/etc/hdparm.conf) and when it's invoked / called? >.<?
<llutz> idusty: "pre-upstart" it was run once at boottime
<sajanek> hi all
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: alien lets you install packages that are not .deb packages... but I wouldn't recommend it
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: how do I do that ?
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: lol, it was worth a try. It was already installed on my upgrade to Lucid, so I'm intrigued that it got uninstalled on yours. Have you run sudo apt-get update recently?
<Sam_Fisher> Nubulis, I am using PS3 Media server on my PS3 and it works so good on my P4!
<Nubulis> supernothing: Duhhhhhh, thx
<supernothing> Nubulis: np, glad to help
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, Yes I ran update manager is that the same?
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: first install alien with sudo apt-get install alien
<Sam_Fisher> super
<idusty> llutz; Ok so there is no service monitoring, or requiring a reboot. The configuration is called at boot? >.< Any modifications require a full reboot to take effect?
<idusty> restart* not reboot (first instance there :P)
<zetheroo> I setup SSH to share the Public folder in my home directory with the other machines ... but now anyone connecting has access to my entire home folder and not just the Public folder ... :(
<_teflon> for a bug report i am requested to deliver the file kern.log.0 This file seems to be absent on my system. Any idea, why this cam happen?
<llutz> idusty: just call hdparm manually, no need to reboot for that
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: yeah, update manager should run apt-get update for you...hrm...weird
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, I saw a line about blackjack while it was upgrading for 1 and a 1/2 hours
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: are you running x86 or x64?
<Neriko> Quick question...how do i open my wireless connection?
<llutz> zetheroo: you want to look for chrooted sftp
<Sam_Fisher> x86
<littlepenguin> theadmin its in xscreensaver sources
<sajanek> lame question...how can i change login desktop in ubuntu 10 ? there is no login windows menu possition in administration menu
<supernothing> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32242837/gnome-blackjack_2.28.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<idusty> llutz; So.. I have modified the configuration.. But calling 'hdparm' just prompts the actual config options for it.
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, It looked like it was updating blackjack but in the end it is just gone
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: it's a linux static binary
<theadmin> littlepenguin: I found a better one, package "cmatrix"
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: that's what google says
<cmpsalvestrini> Neriko: try the Network Manager on the upper right corner of the panel.
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32242837/gnome-blackjack_2.28.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb download that, double click it, and install it
<supernothing> it's a hack, but it should work
<llutz> idusty: sudo service hdparm restart
<Sam_Fisher> sajanek, there is a login control in administration
<Neriko> cmpsalvestrini It's completely closed out
<zetheroo> llutz: just when i thought I found the solution :P
<vick> Hello, i just installed kubuntu and set kdm as default. Whenever kdm opens, i type in my username and password, and the screen goes away as if i was correctly authenticated and then it pops back again asking for the username and password... (I am certain i am typing the correct user/pass), but why could this be possibly hapenening or where do i check the logs _
<idusty> llutz; hdparm doesn't have a service associated with it. That's what's confusing.
<aperson> where'd /etc/event.d/ go to in lucid?
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: does it end with a .tar.gz extension?
<sajanek> Sam_Fisher: i dont have
<llutz> aperson: /etc/init/ ?
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, should i scan it and check for virus? Oh wait I am not using my winderz box
<sajanek> Sam_Fisher: i have logins screen only, what should i install ?
<idusty> llutz; (In other words - hdparm - no such service exists)
<aperson> llutz, oh hey, thanks
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: there is no extension
<zhengshi> hello everyone
<llutz> idusty: upstart seems to break all known things... sorry no idea
<ruby_on_tails> and it isn't there on synaptec even :(
<zhengshi> this is my first time using irc
<wildbat> anyone know there is echo reduction for the mic and speaker?
<Sam_Fisher> zhengshi, oi mate!
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: have you checked for permissions whether it's executable?
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: the file name is wkhtmltopdf-i386 which was contained in a tar.bz2
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: haha, well, you can get viruses on linux too, it's just not as likely that someone cared enough to make one. Always be careful of what you execute, regardless of operating system
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi, can I get some DOS help in here....I thought I saw somewhere that there is a linux type of DOS that is similar to windows....its just that the Windows channel is about as helpful as a cup of cold pi*s
<littlepenguin> theadmin if you need matrixgl version http://sourceforge.net/projects/matrixgl/files/
<Sam_Fisher> zhengshi, well you are in for a treat
<quibbler> !hi | zhengshi
<ubottu> zhengshi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zamba> after upgrading to 10.04 my desktop has become all messed up.. doesn't look like metacity is working properly no more
<idusty> llutz; Well.. May I ask, do you have any suggestions for a service or.. something? That manages HDD spindown? >.<
<zhengshi> Hello!
<zhengshi> ^-^
<zamba> alt-tab doesn't work and so on
<zhengshi> where are you from?
<wildbat> Jimi_Neutral,  this is ubuntu channel....
<idusty> llutz; Or.. I guess.. I could run a bunch of commands upon startup >., Blah!
<scouris> When I run banshee and minimize it to the notification area, it's icon hangs over the lower edge of the panel, even if I increase the height of the panel. This pic shows the issue: http://yfrog.com/0ubansheequestionp    - any idea how I can rectify this?
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: yea its executable
<Jimi_Neutral> wildbat, I know I use it often
<zhengshi> I am from China:)
<llutz> idusty: basically you can enable spindown of your drive with hdparm, if the drive supports it
<Sam_Fisher> zhengshi, well some say New York USA
<Jimi_Neutral> wildbat, just togutht there might be someone here
<zhengshi> nice to see you:)
<llutz> idusty: add your commands to /etc/rc.local
<idusty> llutz; Yep! Which is my current goal. To configure about 30 minutes spindown on my drives (bar the primary OS drive, that is)
<idusty> llutz; Ah!
<zhengshi> 能显示吗
<cmpsalvestrini> have you tried runnin it locally? like ./wkhtmltopfd
<wildbat> Jimi_Neutral, what you need ? you can pm me thu see if i can help
<zhengshi> 你好 ( Hello in Chinese )
<llutz> idusty: you're on 10.04?
<quibbler> !cn | zhengshi
<ubottu> zhengshi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: have you tried runnin it locally? like ./wkhtmltopfd
<zhengshi> #ubuntu-cn
<zhengshi> How to..
<zhengshi> let me see..
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: no such file or directory
<zamba> after upgrading to 10.04 metacity doesn't start automatically
<wildbat> zhengshi, 妳好～ 去/join #ubuntu-cn 吧
<idusty> llutz; In fact, I am! Latest distro of server.
<Mandrew> whats the code for the ubuntu chit chat channel?
<llutz> idusty: grep -r hdparm /etc/init/*
<zhengshi> got it!
<zhengshi> Thank you:)
<llutz> !ot > Mandrew
<ubottu> Mandrew, please see my private message
<idusty> No output?
<TipTop> when i enable dual screen on my karmic/intel i915, i loose the compiz-fusion effects (especially the Exposé effect). does it mean that the dual screen in karmic uses xinerama?
<idusty> llutz; No output?
<llutz> idusty: grep -r hdparm /etc/init.d/*
<littlepenguin> tiptop u can use metamodes
<TipTop> (xinerama is known to disable compiz effects)
<quibbler> Mandrew-> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iceroot> TipTop: yes karmic is using it
<idusty> Ahh!
<Mandrew> tnx llutz
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: I'm officially stomped now...
<llutz> idusty: look what startscript executes hdparm and when it will start. maybe it helps
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, 1 million dollars has been paid toward your pub tab! It worked!!! I think my family paid canonical to remove it so I would talk to them again
<idusty> llutz; I get a result for it, X-Start-Before. Interesting!
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, is the true master of #Ubuntu
<idusty> llutz; You, sir (or ma'am), are a huge help :D
<TipTop> littlepenguin: could you elaborate? metamodes is a features in dual-screen management? in compiz?
<ruby_on_tails> cmpsalvestrini: np, thanks for your time
<cmpsalvestrini> ruby_on_tails: any time m8
<iceroot> TipTop: but i dont have problems with xinerama and compiz, everything working fine (also the cube)
<llutz> idusty: x-start-before.... never-heard-that-before
<tehbaut> Jimi_Neutral: haha, love your nick
<idusty> llutz; Hmm.
<Jimi_Neutral> tehbaut, thanks, i think lol
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher; haha, how I wish that were true. Think of what I could drink with a million bucks toward my pub tab! glad to help though, enjoy your blackjack :P
<tehbaut> :P
<llutz> idusty: easiest way would be to place your complete hdparm-cmdline at /etc/rc.local (assuming rc.local still will be executed....)
<idusty> llutz; I'm an idiot. There's a # before X-Start-Before, which is why I thought it was start of line! bootlogd is the instance of this
<llutz> idusty: and "sir" is ok :)
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, you drink one of those uber expensive tequilas I like to sip
<grang> re all, who can help me with xorg&nvidia
<TipTop> iceroot: which chipset?
<idusty> llutz; But it appears it's just a comment, ugh!
<llutz> idusty: ah, so it wans't the script name, just a VAR?
<kjelle> moetunes: moving the xorg fixed one screen and the frames. now the attached LCD monitor is extremely fubar, but atleast there is a usable web-browser on that machine.
<kjelle> moetunes: thanks. cya ;)
<ruby_on_tails> hi FloodBot
<idusty> llutz; Far from even a var. I believe the instance of this, indicates this bootlogd must be run before running such.
<ruby_on_tails> hi FloodBot1
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: haha, unfortunately I'll have to make due with the Jose Cuervo handle I have around. Oh well...
<llutz> !find /etc/init.d/hdparm
<idusty> llutz; Sorry.. To describe better; it appears this is just a bit of text in a comment of the bootlogd file.
<ubottu> Package/file /etc/init.d/hdparm does not exist in lucid
<wildbat> anyone know there is echo reduction for the mic and speaker?
<iceroot> TipTop: nvidia
<idusty> ubottu; But the configuration files, and attempting execute 'hdparm' actually have output. That's why i'm slightly confused.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grang> how do edid for my monitor?
<Sam_Fisher> ok here is an odd one. Rhythmbox I have config editor open and I can see a long list of library_locations. I close Rhythmbox and it changes to home/rick/music. I am trying to get it to stop watching two folders.
<cm2> hi, we did a post on ubuntuforums.org: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475678 if someone does have an idea, you're very welcome to help us :-)
<cm2> thanks!
<idusty> llutz; I should have noticed he's a bot :P And that you were running a search! -blonde moment-
<llutz> idusty: sorry was just a check
<codeshah> hmm, how would I set things so that a domain is redirected to another? using cname?
<idusty> llutz; it's cool. I'm just dumb.
<apporc> Hi all
<llutz> idusty: here on dbeian, those startscripts are part of hdparm-package. *buntu with upstart handles that different, so i would suggest, go for rc.local
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: the library database is located in ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml
<idusty> llutz; Okey! Well... I can just literally type the 'commands' i want run in this rc.local file? I don't have to reference to another script right?
<llutz> idusty: yep
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: you can try `rm ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml`, might solve your problem
<littlepenguin> tip top normally metamodes are a set of a resolution which is treated as one big screen
<littlepenguin> tiptop for example 2 monitors with 1024x768 would be treated as 2048x768
<TipTop> littlepenguin: in karmic, it seems that there is no xorg.conf anymore. true?
<Aciid> how can I get electricsheep to work with gnome-screensaver?
<TipTop> littlepenguin: plus the fact that the size of the metamode is dependant on the resolution of the external screen you plug on.
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, thanks for nothing! Now I have nothing in my music list. Oh wait that's what I wanted. Thanks Superman!
<idusty> llutz; I appreciate your help :P
<geekphreak> hi all
<geekphreak> llutz: hi bud
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, that was so easy for you. I read 5 websites that couldn't give me that answer.
<idusty> llutz; Sorry if the Q's were a bit confusing. As you can maybe understand.. Config file... Actual package.. yet no daemon? LOL
<aperson> how would I go about running a script after my kernel modules have been loaded?
<llutz> idusty: hdparm never works as a daemon, it's just called once to read/set things
<TipTop> littlepenguin: the tool available in ubuntu manages autodetection of the external scree, and management of a correct  vevirtual screen ry easily. but as far as i understand, it uses xinerama features for that.
<_teflon> for a bug report i am requested to deliver the file kern.log.0 This file seems to be absent on my system. Any idea what this file is used for?
<idusty> llutz; Then why so many suggestions to run a service restart? >.< Hehe no wonder I'm so confused!
<geekphreak> Pici: hello
<yiamiyo> hi
<llutz> idusty: it should have done the same as former "/etc/init.d/hdparm (re)start"
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: haha, that's what about 6 years of exclusive linux usage gets you i guess. i'm nowhere near as good as many, still have much to learn. that's what i love about linux though, always more to understand
<yiamiyo> i'm currently logged in via ssh to my pc at home...is there any way to login as if i was there (with gdm session)
<morenocalo> holas
<yiamiyo> not x forwarding...i want just to make my computer logged in
<geekphreak> vnc perhaps
<Sam_Fisher> supernothing, then i don't feel so bad. 1 year for me. Every day I get further from Winderz use. My family can't even tell when they are using Ubuntu and that says a lot about the maturity of Ubuntu.
<yiamiyo> i want to make my computer at home login as if i had physical access to it...
<yiamiyo> using username/password
<littlepenguin> tiptop so on my config xinerama =0 and metamode set and working..i have a nvidia
<supernothing> yiamyio: what you are probably looking for is vino-server. just go to preferences->remote desktop and set it up there
<yiamiyo> supernothing, i don't want to login wremotely with xsession...i just want to make my pc logged in at home...
<geekphreak> huh
<yiamiyo> now it's at login screen i think..and i want to log it in
<supernothing> yiamiyo: hrm, not sure i understand your problem then....you just want to get access to your desktop remotely, correct?
<yiamiyo> no
<supernothing> Sam_Fisher: haha, you shouldn't ever feel bad. Everyone has to learn sometime. And it makes me glad to hear you're switching your family to ubuntu as well :P
<yiamiyo> i want to make it login...like tell my mother the username/password and login
<kermit> how much free disk space will i need to upgrade to 10.4 ?
<yiamiyo> jsut this
<stevecam> how do i stop the contents of the clip board from clearing when i close the application i copied the data from
<TipTop> ittlepenguin: what if you plug on an external screen with an unexpected resolution? do you have to manually add a metamode in your xorg.conf and restart X ?
<supernothing> yiamiyo: ok, i see...so um, i guess telling your mother the username/pass is out of the question? tightvnc-server might also be able to do this without telling her the pass
<supernothing> stevecam: by pasting the contents into gedit before you close the progam? :P i know, total hack, but it works
<TipTop> ittlepenguin: what if you plug on an external screen with an unexpected resolution? do you have to manually add a metamode in your xorg.conf and restart X ?
<yiamiyo> supernothing, i told you an example to understand...i want to login the gdm session i have at home like if i had physical access to it..
<yiamiyo> can i do it with a command?
<stevecam> supernothing, lol, that's what i have been doing
<yiamiyo> i have ssh connection right now
<littlepenguin> tiptop you also need to set the resolution for both screens and then add a metamode for those..fe you have on 1280*1024 and one 1024*768 you set metamode for those two but there will be the issue of unfitted space
<supernothing> stevecam: haha, yeah, i'd actually like to know the answer to that myself. it's weird, i've noticed that only some programs do that on my box, never taken the time to figure out why. sorry i can't be of more help
<ruby_on_tails> can someone suggest me a good read on static binaries ?
<littlepenguin> so both screens should be set to 1024x768 or both to 1280x1024 just to get a good and visible screen
<littlepenguin> @tiptop
<ruby_on_tails> and how to install static binaries ?
<supernothing> yiamiyo: i understand what you're trying to do, what I'm saying is that you might try installing tightvnc-server and connecting to that. I believe it uses the existing xsession
<stevecam> supernothing, don't be sorry, i am not suffering any grievance from it
<luckymurali> Hi all
<pter> hi
<supernothing> yiamiyo: sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<axeltux> hi luckymurali
<yiamiyo> so i cannot do it with a command?because i'll had to do prot forwarding too to use vnc and i cannot from where i am...
<AnxiousNut> how can i have static ip that works? i changed the one in nm-applet and had it "manual" and added the ip, the netmask, and gateway but doesnt work! help
<Mechdave> kermit,  see --> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<bullgard4> [SeaMonkey] Passwords and Encrytion Keys > Remote > Sync and Publish Keys... > Sync Keys > 447 keys are selected for synchronizing > Sync > Synchonizing keys... > (Synchroniszing keys...; Synchorniszing keys) shows a progressing progress bar. But it does not come to an end. The window disappears after some minutes. How to fix that?
<Mechdave> luckymurali, how did you go?
<supernothing> yiamiyo: ah, that would definitely be a problem...hrm...and yeah, i seriously doubt that any amount of ssh kung fu will let you login to an existing GDM shell over SSH...of course, I could be wrong
<farvito> regular kung fu might
<pter> unter system-settings are two catalyst control centers and two catalyst control centers(administrative)! what to do
<pter> ?
<farvito> give the box a spinning back kick
<yiamiyo> supernothing: ok, tyvm for your help!
<supernothing> yiamiyo: you don't have to configure port forwarding though, you can just forward a local port to the box: "ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 username@REMOTE_HOST"
<moetunes> farvito: got something constuctive to add to the conversation?
<luckymurali> Mechdave , I checked the ssh again after 1 hr
<luckymurali> again I got the same error
<supernothing> yiamiyo: then just set your vnc client to connect to the port 5900 on localhost
<farvito> moetunes: nothing besides that joke
<moetunes> heh
<Mechdave> luckymurali, odd
<mobileuser> i am going to install Ubuntu. does it come with a JVM (by default?) wondering if i can run java -jar file.jar
<pter> under system->settings are two catalyst control centers and two catalyst control centers(administrative)! what to do?
<mobileuser> hello there.... i am going to install Ubuntu. does it come with a JVM (by default?) wondering if i can run java -jar file.jar
<{g}> Hey People! I installed Ubuntu 10, and for my externam monitor it does not offer me 1280x1024. How can I change that?
<duke83_> hi there! I am a bit puzzled about the /proc/meminfo entry LowTotal/LowFree. After rebooting my pc LowTotal is 507628 kB and LowFree 35144 kB why is it that small??
<duke83_> mobileuser: there is an official java 6 packet from sun , you just need to apt-get install it
<kermit> Mechdave: are you refering to " Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space."  ?
<moetunes> !java | mobileuser
<ubottu> mobileuser: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<farvito> mobileuser: I dont think it does I'm pretty sure you have ot install it
<kermit> Mechdave: i think that's refering to installing from CD, not upgrading
<Mechdave> kermit, I suppose you will need more as you need a temp dir to upgrade
<mobileuser> farvito, ubottu, moetunes: ty for the info. i heard it comes with kaffe or something. so theres not any way to run .jar files without installing jre or anything :(
<farvito> java is simple to install
<Mechdave> kermit, I always do a fresh install without formatting my /home directory
<moetunes> mobileuser: afaik you need jre to run java
<farvito> mobileuser: I think it takes all of ten secs to install
<UT8F> Hello everyone
<kermit> Mechdave: oh, why?
<bigmahatma> hello can anybody help me with configuring wpa_supplicant?
<mobileuser> does it come with kaffe (a vm for linux)?
<UT8F> Can somebody help me? When I turning wifi on, there is no wifi icon on indicator applet. How to fix it?
<mobileuser> jvm*
<yofel> mobileuser: it did once, but it seems that kaffe is unmaintained and isn't provided anymore since karmic
<mobileuser> i see
<yofel> mobileuser: we use openjdk by default now
<{g}> Hey People! I installed Ubuntu 10, and for my externam monitor it does not offer me 1280x1024. How can I change that?
<^Fredrik> I have a strange problem. My newly upgraded ubuntu 10.04 (from 9.10) is constantly having a load avarage of 1 even though the pc is ideling. Anyone have the same problem or know how to fix it?
<ringer> has anyone else updated today and now experiencing froblems with google maps in chrome browser?
<Mechdave> kermit, in the past I have had problems with upgrades, I feel they aren't as stable as a fresh install
<wildbat> UT8F, alt-F2 > nm-applet
<knut_> hello, im trying to help a colleague with his computers. he has 8.10 installed on his old one and now on the new one i have installed 10.04 for him. have created a tar.gz backup of his home directory on the old laptop. can i just unpack this on the new one and everything will work fine... or is there a better way/a way that works to do this?
<farvito> Mechdave: are you suggesting a reformat every 6 months?
<asktoby> I installed something with ./configure; make; make install;. To upgrade it, do I just repeat that with the new source code, or should I pull out the old one first?
<UT8F> wildbat, now all indicator area has gone! lol
<Mechdave> farvito, what I do is screw with the system a bit, might be different if all you want to do is use ubuntu without delving into the system config
<geekphreak> knut_: i would create a folder on desktop >> backup, unzip everything there, you dont need everything just individual files/data
<joaopinto> knut_, that is fine, you just need to be carefull with the user numeric id, which may be differente on the new system
<moetunes> !checkinstall | asktoby
<ubottu> asktoby: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Mechdave> farvito, besides mine usually only lasts 1 to 3 months
<joaopinto> geekphreak, that does not backup application settings
<farvito> Mechdave: thats a little insane
<wildbat> UT8F, >.>
<geekphreak> joaopinto: he aint backing up, he is restoring
<asktoby> moetunes: Thanks - I'll do that in future. Today, though, I already have something installed from source that I want to upgrade.
<farvito> Mechdave, but I am the guy that has everything on his comp lol
<kermit> Mechdave: do you at least store and recover the package list, so you dont have to select packages again?
<UT8F> I'm not jocking ;/ applet has disapeared :|
<Mechdave> farvito, it is how I learn about the system. Modify it to my own ends
<joaopinto> geekphreak, the same comment applies, that will not restore the applications settings into the proper locations :)
<moetunes> asktoby: allyou can do is rebuild the new source
<wildbat> UT8F, okok ~ do a reset then ~
<jibadeeha> kermit, how do you extract the package list
<farvito> Mechdave is that on your every day box?
<UT8F> I did
<Mechdave> kermit, All I usually do is keep monthly backups of /home
<geekphreak> joaopinto: old system has old version, might cause conflic, like i said i wont do it all, just indivdual data
<Mechdave> farvito, yep
<geekphreak> conflict*
<farvito> Mechdave wow man
<moetunes> hey there geekphreak :]
<geekphreak> joaopinto: but everyone has there own way, go for it :d
<farvito> I would go crazy formating 4 times a year
<geekphreak> hiya moetunes :)
<Mechdave> farvito, It is what I have been doing ever since I started on this Linux caper
<geekphreak> farvito: update
<geekphreak> UT8F: relax
<mobileuser> hi again. should i type sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<wildbat> !resetpanel | UT8F
<ubottu> UT8F: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mobileuser> and it will install it or should i download something and then run this command?
<farvito> geekphreak I know about that mechdave was telling me that he reformats 4 times a year
<harrypotter> hello
<mobileuser> i am new to linux
<mobileuser> *
<Mechdave> sometimes more
<harrypotter> me too
<farvito> you are far more patient that I
<geekphreak> farvito: everyone hs there own way :)
<moetunes> mobileuser: yep do   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<knut_> geekphreak & joaopinto: thanks, i get what you mean, i think i will try to create a folder on desktop and move things where he wants it. he dont need every setting and plugin etc. photos, e-mails and documents etc. is what he is after i guess. i took a complete backup just in case i would mess it up somewhere.
<Mechdave> farvito, I usually leave my /home alone as it lives on a physically different drive
<UT8F> What I should do, that wifi icon would be on try event if it is off? (Wifi)
<farvito> geekphreak: I realize that
<farvito> Mechdave: ahhh ok maybe it wouldnt be so bad then
<geekphreak> knut_: welcome
<siomyn> hii everyone , i'm from indoensia ..
<farvito> I'm liking 10.4, but the only other version I've used is 9.10
<geekphreak> knut_: you did an excellent job !!
<{g}> Hey Everybody! Ubuntu does not offer my Monitors native resolution (1280x1024). Any ideas how I can add it?
<Mechdave> knut_, I recommend (if he is using evolution) to do a backup of all emails from within evolution, then all he has to do after restoring the backup is to put your passwords back in
<Mandrew> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mechdave> I have been using Linux since redhat 5.2
<moetunes> Mandrew: who is !ot?
<knut_> mechdave: he is using thunderbird
<knut_> mechdave: but i guess it will work the same way as evolution to backup the things there, even if its a later version installed on 10.04
<geekphreak> knut_: should be in $HOME/.mozilla/thunderbird,  if new 3 then $HOME/.thunderbird
<iceroot> geekphreak: you can use ~ instead of $HOME
<spazmi> how do I create a directory called "-dir1" (with the -)?
<spazmi> from console
<Mechdave> knut_, do you have the option of leaving the /home directory intact?
<geekphreak> iceroot: thank you used to $ with php coding :)
<siomyn> anyone using SIP protocol on empathy ? #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> spazmi: mkdir "-dir1"
<Mandrew> moetunes, more like what is !ot ;)
<Dayea> Hi everyone, I am on Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a weird sound problem. At the beginning everything was fine but now I only hear my LineIn: no sound with aplay or vlc
<bigmahatma> nodoby?
<Dayea> I've tryed to play with alsamixer to unmute everything and put sound at the max but that doesn't solve the problem
<geekphreak> Dayea: headphones?
<spazmi> llutz: invalid option :(
<Dayea> No sound through headphone too
<llutz> spazmi: mkdir -- "-dir1"
<idusty> Don't you need a backslash before non standard characters? mkdir \-dir1 ?
<knut_> mechdave: i dont know, might be conflicts between 8.10 & 10.04
<moetunes> Mandrew: in a busy channel it is best to direct an !ot to someone with | or > rather then just tell the whole channel was my point
<Dayea> If i unmute the mic and put sound at max i hear some noise
<Dayea> but no sound from any application
<wildbat> UT8F, did the reset make it show?
<geekphreak> Dayea: are they plugged right?
<spazmi> llutz: right, thanks :)
<{g}> Hey Everybody! Ubuntu 10 does not offer my Monitors native resolution (1280x1024). Any ideas how I can add it?
<siomyn> after I upgrade to 10.04, my removable disk can't auto mount ? anyone know the solution ?
<Dayea> Yes I have speakers on rear pannel front output, and Headphone on front panel headphone plug
<Mechdave> knut_, dunno, I have never had too many conflicts with /home and the contents
<{g}> Is there no xorg.conf in ubuntu 10 anymore?
<Mandrew> moetunes, i didnt remember the channel code so i did that command to get that answerer instead of bugging some one with a question about it ;)
<geekphreak> {g}: no sir
<mikey2000c> hbey all
<mikey2000c> hey**
<siomyn> {g}: maybe you can add your own resolution ..
<abhijain> geekphreak: hello
<moetunes> Mandrew: it's all ok
<geekphreak> abhijain: hello sir
<knut_> mechdave: i might try to do it then, since its a fresh install of 10.04 and if it doesnt work i can just reinstall it, if it works i bet it would be the easiest way to go
<mikey2000c> someone pm me  so i can have a chat :D
<{g}> siomyn: how?
<Mandrew> moetunes, and now we are taking up more space then if i just had asked some one :(
<{g}> geekphreak: aha. how do you configure resolutions these days?
<mikey2000c> just double click my username :)
<Mechdave> knut_, best to backup all his data first tho :)
<Dayea> I seems that my card is running fine since i hear "Line In" through Speakers and Headphone, but everything send to pulseaudio don't play at all
<geekphreak> knut_: most you need is emails/bookmarks/keys(if any) , addressbook
<spazmi> what kind of permission rights will my folders get if I set umask to 0123?
<UT8F> wildbat, no same thing
<mvbmarksman> Hi, I have been using the mysql command line client a lot before but I suddenly start getting this error when I try to launch it.
<moetunes> heh Mandrew
<mvbmarksman> mysql: relocation error: mysql: symbol strmov_overlapp, version libmysqlclient_16 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.16 with link time reference
<UT8F> event xchat icon has disapeared lol
<moetunes> but next time
<knut_> mechdave: that is done on the 8.10/old laptop and saved on a server. so i guess i got it under control
<wildbat> UT8F, you have the wired icon?
<mikey2000c> PM ME PEWOLE!!!
<mvbmarksman> im not sure if it's the update to 10.04 that broke it
<geekphreak> {g}: nvidia card?
<Mechdave> spazmi, have a look at this --> http://www.zzee.com/solutions/unix-permissions.shtml
<UT8F> Yes, yestarday there was icon, after updates has dissapeared
<siomyn> {g} : adding modeline on xorg.conf
<mvbmarksman> any help will be much appreciated
<spazmi> Mechdave: ok :)
<{g}> siomyn: there is no xorg.conf
<{g}> geekphreak: id dont knot
<spazmi> hmm, what does the command "set -f" do?
<{g}> know
<Quan-Time> mvbmarksman: its to do with x64 VS x32 drivers..
<wildbat> UT8F, so right now you don't have either the wired and wifi?
<sarthorks> i want to install 10.04 in my / partition by formatting it, but I dont want to format my /home partition, which is ext3 filesystem. Should I use ext3 or ext4 for /root? Is it compatible have different filesystems for different partitions?
<UT8F> thats right
<Quan-Time> mvbmarksman: look up "getlib" tool.. may help solve your issues
<Mechdave> knut_, go for it then, there is only one way to learn... if it doesn't work, then you have a full reinstall option :)
<siomyn> {g} : Fresh install is it ?
<geekphreak> spazmi: man set
<{g}> siomyn: yes
<llutz> spazmi: why should we do all your homework? i guess your teacher prefers your answers, not ours
<wildbat> hmmm, tried reboot after the reset yet?
 * apporc something
<spazmi> geekphreak: no such entry, already tried
<wildbat> UT8F, hmmm, tried reboot after the reset yet?
<mvbmarksman> Quan-Time how does the video card driver relate to mysql?
<spazmi> llutz: hehe busted, but I have too little time to finish :/
<UT8F> No, I will try rebooting now
<UT8F> brb
<idusty> rofl @ llutz / spazmi
<sarthorks>  i want to install 10.04 in my / partition by formatting it, but I dont want to format my /home partition, which is ext3 filesystem. Should I use ext3 or ext4 for /root? Is it compatible have different filesystems for different partitions?
<{g}> there is no tool to create an xorg.conf?
<{g}> users are really expected to create one from scratch with vi???
<Mechdave> llutz, I prefer to refer them to an online reference and then if they still don't understand it can be discussed further without telling them the answer
<llutz> spazmi: "help set" it is
<siomyn> {g} : maybe you can copy it from the old one ..:D
<heroid> hi guys im having a boot problem it freezes in checking the battery state...
<siomyn> I mean the other one
<mikey2000c>  click this link for me .. it wil require a double click ... it makes my website go up in google ranks http://tinyurl.com/free-xbox-ps3-ipod
<mikey2000c> click this link for me .. it wil require a double click ... it makes my website go up in google ranks http://tinyurl.com/free-xbox-ps3-ipod
<mikey2000c> click this link for me .. it wil require a double click ... it makes my website go up in google ranks http://tinyurl.com/free-xbox-ps3-ipod
<mikey2000c> click this link for me .. it wil require a double click ... it makes my website go up in google ranks http://tinyurl.com/free-xbox-ps3-ipod
<mikey2000c> click this link for me .. it wil require a double click ... it makes my website go up in google ranks http://tinyurl.com/free-xbox-ps3-ipod
<FloodBot1> mikey2000c: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heroid> hi guys im having a boot problem it freezes in checking the  battery state...
<llutz> Mechdave: he basically shows his inability to search for information, which imho is aim of the teachers questions (not the answer are, the way to get them)
<supernothing> sarthorks: if i understand your question correctly, you're just reinstalling ubuntu while leaving your / intact. if that's the case, just use an ext4 fs. it really doesnt matter, and ext4 will give you some extra performance benefits
<tonyg> hi all -- is there a webpage somewhere describing what happened to spidermonkey-bin in lucid? iirc it was available in karmic
<supernothing> sarthorks: while leaving your /home intact *
<sarthorks> supernothing, no im doing a clean install from 8.04 to 10.04, so im formatting my /root
<{g}> siomyn: ok, trying that
<DASPRiD> sarthorks, just the root home directory?
<Mechdave> llutz, By the way he asked his first question, yes I believe you are right. spazmi perhaps should have asked "Can anyone point me in the right direction for deciphering UNIX numerical permissions"
<supernothing> tonyg: should still be available according to the repos...https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/spidermonkey-bin/1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<kermit> sarthorks: i think xfs has always been better than ext*
<sarthorks> supernothing, yeah so different filesystems for / and /home doens cuase any trouble?
<UT8F> wildbat nothink happent
<UT8F> there is no wired or wifi icons
<sarthorks> DASPRid only the root directory i am going to format. home i want to leave intact
<supernothing> sarthorks: yes, that is what i was getting at. different filesystems wont cause any issues, at least it should. it's all abstracted from everything else. all the other kernel stuff just sees files, it doesn't care how the filesystem is getting it that info
<tonyg> supernothing: thank you! is there a particular sources.list line i'll need to pick it up?
<sarthorks> supernothing, oh ok. thanks a lot!
<wildbat> UT8F, hmmm in terminal kill nm-applet and call it again there?
<wildbat> UT8F, see if you have error message
<neil> how to uninstall java
<UT8F> maby there is some way to add wifi icon to panel event if it inactiv?
<wildbat> wifi or not you should have wired or disabled wifi icon
<neil> how to unpack java?
<twiztid> how or where do i change the backend? i downlaoded and installed the cairo backend but how do i utilize it?
<mikey2000c> whats the best irc lcient?
<llutz> !best > mikey2000c
<ubottu> mikey2000c, please see my private message
<Mechdave> mikey2000c, up to you, try a few out
<UT8F> wildbat there is no errors, well console didint say anythink
<sudook> ok.
<neil> hey man tell me to unnstall java
<stevecam> how do i stop audio from pausing whenever i switch screens
<ddavids> hi all
<stevecam> it is very annoying
<sudook> aptitude purge java
<twiztid> how or where do i change the backend? i downlaoded and installed the cairo backend but how do i use it?
<sudook> aptitude purge [your application]
<ddavids> pls id like to share my printer connected to lucid with a laptop running vista on the network, pls can anyone help?
<mvbmarksman> Quan-Time: getlibs /usr/bin/mysql This application isn't missing any dependencies
<sudook> ddavids: please find it using Google!
<neil> ok
<stevecam> ddavids, i googled printers and ubuntu and got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<ddavids> sudook: i've tried all those but still not working...
<wildbat> UT8F, hmmmm idk then ~ that's funny ...  no error ~ no icon .... you have screenshot?
<ani__> bye all need to turn off my pc , storm coming wih lightning ..
<majko> hi all
<majko> can i add my problem too?
<UT8F> wildbat of panel?
<Mechdave> ddavids, be prepared for a long and involved set up.
<sudook> ddavids: ok, could you please provide the detail information? what you want?
<wildbat> UT8F, a full screen perfered ;p but ya ~
<neil> how telnet works
<geekphreak> neil: huh?
<mvbmarksman> hi guys, mysql suddenly stopped working for me when I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, can anyone help?
<Mechdave> ddavids, have a look here --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: you aint the first one :)
<llutz> neil: read rfc85
<bazhang> neil, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<llutz> neil: read rfc854
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: any important mysql dbases on that system?
<butze> hey - i encrypted my hard disc (root and swap), but when booting i get asked twice for the password - why is that?
<sudook> 太多變成洗版了！
<supernothing> tonyg: hrm, seems like that package was deprecated for some reason...quick fix is to just install from the deb: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17059695/spidermonkey-bin_1.8.1.16%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<bazhang> !cn | sudook
<ubottu> sudook: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ddavids> ok, i currently have a dynamic network setup, and i sucessfully added the rinters on llucid to the vista but each time a restart, i have to do the setup all ova again... i decided to setup up a static address on lucid but it wont show on vista...so im kinda stuck
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: none, I tried reinstalling but it didn't do the job
<supernothing> tonyg: give me a bit to figure out what repo that's in o.O weird...
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: any erro you get when you start server?
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: mysql: relocation error: mysql: symbol strmov_overlapp, version libmysqlclient_16 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.16 with link time reference
<DASPRiD> sudook, Ехацтлы, тхат ис вхат ёу меан :)
<tonyg> 1;2c
<majko> my problem is: i have fakeraid mirror windows 7 with ubuntu 10.04tls. when i go into ubuntu something happend with raid and must use rebuild in windows to correct raid.....
<tonyg> \
<tonyg> argh terminal fucked
<tonyg> brb :)
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: purge and reinstall
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: I did that already
<neil> rfc 854 where it is
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: didn't help
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: even libmysql?
<tonyg> supernothing: looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=spidermonkey&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all, it doesn't seem to be in lucid
<Mechdave> mvbmarksman, I recommend you back up your data and do a fresh install
<bazhang> tonyg, watch the language
<llutz> neil: faqs.org
<sudook> DASPRiD: good job :-)
<tonyg> bazhang: pardon me
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: I did a sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1, but it didn't help
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: no start synaptic please
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: I also tried doing it via synaptic
<llutz> mvbmarksman: why do you purge the server if your client or libmysql seems broken?
<geekphreak> did you select libmysql to complete removall too ?
<mvbmarksman> I wanted to do a fresh install
<mvbmarksman> let me double check if I was able to remove libmysql
<geekphreak> llutz: thats what i am trying to tell him !!
<mvbmarksman> thanks for all the help guys
<mvbmarksman> brb in a few secs
<llutz> geekphreak: oh sorry, haven't followed all that
<geekphreak> llutz: its ok buddy :)
<geekphreak> llutz: i have learnt a lot from you all ;)
<supernothing> tonyg: haha, still think that's probably the appropriate way of putting that. yeah, it looks like it's completely removed from the repos. lame. you comfortable installing from source? https://developer.mozilla.org/en/SpiderMonkey_Build_Documentation
<dengar_> hi there
<user4> ayyyyy
<geekphreak> dengar_: hello
<dengar_> I was wondering if someone knows why my Nautilus changed to the very basic theme and how I can change it back?
<supernothing> tonyg: just make sure you've run `sudo apt-get build-essential` and you'll probably be ok
<tonyg> supernothing: yep can do. shame it's gone though :-) thanks for checking it out!
<bazhang> supernothing, you mean to add an install in there, right
<geekphreak> dengar_: >> system>>prefrence>>appearence
<geekphreak> bazhang: howdy
<bazhang> geekphreak, hiya
<supernothing> bazhang: haha, yep. thanks for catching that. sorry, one too many beers...
<dengar_> geekphreak: thanks, but that doesn't sort it
<stevecam> supernothing, just one?
<neil> on aptitude purge it says unable to lock/permission denied
<dengar_> it's only Nautilus that looks like junk
<Wipster> when I connect to a wireless network here with no DHCP (manualy have to set IP) the routes are not setup correctly in 'route -n' and in syslog I get this 'nm_system_replace_default_ip4_route(): (wlan0): failed to set IPv4 default route: -22' Please can I get a hand there has been no reply on launchpad to the bug...
<geekphreak> dengar_: did you remove any package like gnome-themes or anything?
<dengar_> Everything else is fine
<supernothing> stevecam: that's my story, and i'm sticking to it :P
<geekphreak> oh ok hmm
<dengar_> If I start Nautilus as super-user, it's fine
<dengar_> So it's connected to my profile
<stevecam> supernothing, lol
<dengar_> and I didn't make the change
<norc> Hello, does the Ubuntu live cd come with grub installed?
<geekphreak> norc: it has grub to reinstall yes, if thats what ya need to know
<geekphreak> bazhang: what was the command to reset gnome to default?
<norc> geekphreak: yup thats it. Thanks :)
<user____> hello, could anyone help me with fuse on 9.10 ?
<llutz> norc: afaik it uses syslinux, not grub
<bazhang> geekphreak, ubuntu-desktop? install that?
<llutz> ah wrong answer ;(
<geekphreak> bazhang: just user pfoile is messed up, everything else is ok
<norc> Does the most recent CD version also ship with wine?
<bazhang> dengar_, why are you running nautilus with sudo?
<bazhang> norc, no
<geekphreak> bazhang: profile i mean
<norc> bazhang: But the DVD version should, right?
<bazhang> norc, not sure there; you need it in the cd?
<norc> Yes.
<Mechdave> dengar_, just rename your .nautilus directory and then logout and back in again
<bazhang> !remaster | norc
<ubottu> norc: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<dengar_> bazhang: to check if the problem is with the user
<geekphreak> Mechdave: thank you
<mvbmarksman> hi guys I'm back, still didn't work :(
<dengar_> Mechdave: thanks, will do that
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: still same here?
<mvbmarksman> I made sure that libmysqlclient16 was marked for complete removal
<norc> Yeah no offense, but Ill rather stick to some "just download and burn" image that satisify my needs. Thanks for your help however. :)
<dengar_> bye
<ruby_on_tails> I have an executable package which works ok, but I have to type ./name after going into that folder everytime I want to run it
<ruby_on_tails> how can I install it such that I can type name directly to run it ?
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: yes I'm getting the same error
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, you need to add it to the $PATH
<ruby_on_tails> Mechdave: but other stuffs installed never need that
<ruby_on_tails> I just install them and they run
<ruby_on_tails> like I type ie6 and it opens
<ruby_on_tails> but this one doesn't
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: it's weird because I'm able to access mysql using other clients and my webapp is also able to connect to mysql
<ruby_on_tails> its an executable file
<geekphreak> ie6 eh?
<ruby_on_tails> ie6forlinux
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, this may have been installed outside of the scope of the $PATH variable
<ruby_on_tails> what is $PATH ? :( this is driving me crazy :((
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: so mysql -u root -p works?
<stevecam> ruby_on_tails, microsoft did release an internet explorer that works under linux
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, yep, need to add it to $PATH
<geekphreak> stevecam: got a link?
<ruby_on_tails> I have to type mysql -uroot -p. not -you root
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, easiest way is to add it to your.profile in your home directory
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<ruby_on_tails> will do that then
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: nope, it works if I access it using phpmyadmin or emma
<ruby_on_tails> Mechdave: but still have to type ./
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: but mysql -u ... doesn't
<siomyn> IE ? with wine ?
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman:  open console please
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: I have it opened already
<tonyg> I'm so confused. From https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/spidermonkey-bin, it looks like there have been packages built, but my sources.list has main, restricted, and universe, and spidermonkey-bin isn't there. Is there a new repository I could add to sources.list to pick up the packages off launchpad or something? I've been browsing launchpad and can't find the help :-/
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: try mysqladmin -u root -p status
<ebel> !kqemu
<stevecam> geekphreak, discussion about links for such thing are off topic in here, but i can talk about it in PM if you want
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<jakemills> i have 2 100gb partitions and want to install something that mounts /home which is an existing partition... how do i find which partition my /home is currently mounted to?
<ebel> ubottu: lies! :P kqemu is no longer supported in lucid
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: Uptime: 394  Threads: 1  Questions: 136  Slow queries: 0  Opens: 630  Flush tables: 1  Open tables: 64  Queries per second avg: 0.345
<llutz> jakemills: grep  home /etc/fstab
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman:  so its up and running ok
<jakemills> llutz, thanks - what is the uuid?
<MSK> Hi .. all,  I have a issue in IBM Lotus sametime client 8.02.. Chat window is not poping up.. I am running this on Ubuntu 10.04 . please help me
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: yes the mysql server is fine, it's the command line client that's not working
<llutz> jakemills: unique unit identifier for that filesystem
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, if you add the path to the executable in .profile like this --> $PATH:/path/to/executable/
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: whats the command you are typing?
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: if I type mysql from the command line, I get:  mysql: relocation error: mysql: symbol strmov_overlapp, version libmysqlclient_16 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.16 with link time reference
<jakemills> llutz, thank god for the comments! :-) thank you for the help
<llutz> jakemills: "df /home"
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: you just type mysql?
<ruby_on_tails> Mechdave: where can I find the .profile ?
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, you might have to create it
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: yes, even mysql -uroot -p doesn't work
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman:  there is a space
<Div_By_Zero> good morning for all
<ruby_on_tails> Mechdave: hmm
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: its mysql -u root
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: it doesn't matter i think, still won't work, same error
<geekphreak> well mysqladmin -u root -p worked
<geekphreak> so just curious
<nikolam> HM, I still do not see LTS update in update manager (I run Ubuntu LTS 8.04)
<nikolam> It is selected to update only to LTS updates
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: hehe yeah, if I type mysql -bogusSwitchHere bogusParameter, it still won't work and I get the same error
<geekphreak> huh?
<supernothing> tonyg: I was confused by the same thing, but if you look at the status it states that it's "deleted".  you could probably install from the deb, but you won't be getting updates
<Wipster> noone can help the problem I have with routes? I havn't seen this problem before in other versions
<MSK> Hi .. all,  I have a issue in IBM Lotus sametime client 8.02.. Chat window is not poping up.. I am running this on Ubuntu 10.04 . please help me
<geekphreak> mvbmarksman: you are on your own, good luck
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: I mean, it doesn't matter what switch or parameter I use with the mysql command, they all result to the same error
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: hehe, thanks for your time
<spazmi> why can't I set my PATH to "PATH=.:$PATH"
<mvbmarksman> geekphreak: I appreciate it
<nokia3510> nikolam: reinstall update-manager perhaps ?
<llutz> mvbmarksman: have you tried reinstalling mysql-client libmysqlclient16?
<mvbmarksman> llutz: I did
<nikolam> nokia3510, do you run LTS and did it bring you to update to newer LTS?
<tonyg> supernothing: ahaaa! I see! deleted indeed. You don't happen to know where I could find out a bit more about why, do you?
<mvbmarksman> llutz: marked them both for complete removal
<nokia3510> nikolam: yes. ymmv
<tonyg> I guess I could email the maintainer
<llutz> mvbmarksman: file a bugreport
<Mechdave> ruby_on_tails, you can add it to the $PATH temporarily by opening a terminal and typing PATH=$PATH:/path/to/directory_with_executable
<Avasz> how do i use the broadcast accounts?
<ruby_on_tails> Mechdave: hmm
<nikolam> nokia3510, you told me nothing interesting nor informative.
<geekphreak> Avasz: got anything like facebook, twitter?
<mvbmarksman> llutz: ok, under ubuntu or under mysql?  what would you suggest?
<nikolam> nokia3510, did you update from old Lts to new or what
<drcode> hi ll
<llutz> mvbmarksman: ubuntu i'd say...
<drcode> where is the support channel?
<mvbmarksman> llutz: thank you so much
<drcode> how can I backup linux has filesystem
<Sylvester_Ink> I'm trying to install Wicd as my network manager.  Should I uninstall the standard network-manager package?
<drcode> I try to use fsarchiver but I can't boot my ubuntu under vbox
<geekphreak> drcode: use something like clonezilla or partimage
<drcode> both backup byte by byte
<drcode> I want to do it in filesystem
<laeg> i would like to upgrade to 10.04 but usually when i upgrade i lose audio and/or access to x windows etc - is there anyway i can upgrade and be sure i won't be stuck for hours trying to reconfigure everything?
<llutz> drcode: tar/rsync/cp
<Mechdave> drcode, you can use dd to do that, no compression though
<drcode> and fsarchiver?
<Avasz> geekphreak, yes.. facebook
<supernothing> tonyg: you might ask here, there's a filed bug report about this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.2/+bug/536950 seems pretty dumb to me, doesn't hurt to just keep it in there for hysterical raisins
<Div_By_Zero> Anybody here acheived to install DBDesginer4 in the Lucid Ubuntu 10.04?
<geekphreak> Avasz: you can use that then
<drcode> is there script that I can use or good how to?
<drcode> I can do it from sysrescue?
<Avasz> geekphreak, yes.. but i dont know how to use it.. i authorized for facebook.. but nothing shows up
<Mechdave> drcode, what I do is I boot into a live ubuntu, running dd on the system and placing the resulting file on a BIG external hard drive
<Yayi> #join ubuntu-cn
<drcode> k
<Yayi> - -!
<Yayi> i'm sorry .
<drcode> I want to make it has image
<Mechdave> drcode, dd will make it into an iso
<geekphreak> Avasz: it takes time loading up , click on add
<llutz> Mechdave: image,not iso (iso means iso-filesystem, which you don't have on disks)
<Avasz> geekphreak, yes already clicked.. and what after that?
<Mechdave> llutz, drcode Oops, yeah image not iso
<sidh_> hi
<supernothing> sidh_ : HALLO
<drcode> wow
<drcode> Mechdave: is there good how to backup and recover?
<wildbat> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<geekphreak> Avasz: click authorize
<geekphreak> Avasz: do it couple of times, it takes sometime, try changing color if possible
<Avasz> geekphreak, i have done all. and the process is complete.. but nothing shows up.
<geekphreak> Avasz: oh
<drcode> thanx
<Avasz> geekphreak, just says.. my account has been authorized by facebook.. and thats all
<Avasz> nothing else
<sidh_> how can we get devnagari support for OO
<geekphreak> sidh_: ttf-indic-fonts i think
<mikey2000c> anybody got a good name  for a ,mforum based gaming site ?
<Mechdave> drcode, have a look at this page, it is not about dd, rather it is about backing up and restoring --> http://tldp.org/REF/INTRO/Backup-INTRO/index.html
<mikey2000c> it wil have disscussions about everything on the forum .. and will have a arcade users ca compete to beat each other scores
<drcode> thanx
<indus> sidh_, isnt it already available
<drcode> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<drcode> !cloning
<sidh_> i installed these packages ttf-devanagari-fonts , openoffice.org-l10n-hi-in language-support-hi, language-pack-gnome-hi, language-pack-hi language-pack-gnome-hi-base
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<geekphreak> indus: not by default afaik
<laeg> i would like to upgrade to 10.04 but usually when i upgrade i lose audio and/or access to x windows etc - is there anyway i can upgrade and be sure i won't be stuck for hours trying to reconfigure everything?
<indus> geekphreak, well the language pack is installed default i believe
<geekphreak> indus:  i think you are right , during install it ask?
<sidh_> <indus> no
 * indus goes to check
<geekphreak> i am not sure
<alpaka> bind9 refuses to start (fails) and /var/log/messages does not show anything
<geekphreak> sidh_: sudo apt-get install ttf-indic-fonts
<alpaka> what's wrong?
<supernothing> laeg: what my strategy usually is, is to install my /home directory on a dif partition, and then just do a clean install on /
<indus> i think you need the ttf indic fonts
<geekphreak> :d
<indus> ya fee indian lanuage fonts
<supernothing> laeg: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<sidh_> geekphreak i have install that package
<indus> free i mean
<indus> sidh_, then using keyboard selector you can type in devnagri
<indus> sidh_, in whatever app you want
<sidh_> indus i want OO  application components in devnagari
<michalxo> hello all
<sidh_> is .PO files are useful for that
<geekphreak> anyways works call bye all
<geekphreak> cya
<michalxo> any advices of how to implement "sudo" into startup script?
<supernothing> michalxo: what kind of startup script we talking? just init.rc scripts?
<michalxo> it just has pulseaudio -k; sudo alsa force-reload; pulseaudio &;
<llutz> michalxo: what startup? systemstartup? use rc.local, no need for sudo
<sidh_> hai anybody help me out
<supernothing> init.d*
<littlepenguin> sidh whats the problem
<michalxo> so where to put that 3 cmds?
<slonik> hi
<sidh_> littlepenguin    i want OO support for devnagari
<michalxo> supernothing so, should I put it into init.d?
<llutz> sidh_: ask in #openoffice.org
<zamba> is it possible to create more than one loopback network device?
<hellyeah> hey
<zamba> interface*
<hellyeah> what is the package that contains conio.h
<nikow> zamba: yes
<hellyeah> it is c library
<zamba> nikow: how?
<supernothing> michalxo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto that should explain everything you need to know about startup scripts
<llutz> !find conio.h
<ubottu> File conio.h found in elks-libc, mingw-w64, mingw32-runtime, wine1.0-dev, wine1.2-dev (and 1 others)
<llutz> hellyeah: ^^
<hellyeah> thanks
<littlepenguin> sidh maybe this works http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-697431.html
<michalxo> ok thanks supernothing ;-)
<Wipster> ok from another angle does anyone know how I can add a route manually, because I dont know how and in what form it needs
<nikow> zamba: I know, you can do this, but how... I think it is in Google
<hwilde> Wipster,  the format is      /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth0
<supernothing> michalxo: haha yw. long story short, yeah, just copy it into the /etc/init.d folder and make sure its executable (chmod +x myscript.sh). then run update-rc.d SCRIPT defaults
<supernothing> michalxo: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<llutz> Wipster: "man route" or "man ip"should explain
<Wipster> hwilde, llutz, thanks
<hellyeah> !find graphics.h
<ubottu> File graphics.h found in clanlib-doc, doc-linux-html, docbook-dsssl-doc, docbook-xsl-doc-html, euler-doc (and 35 others)
<mastertheknife> Hi.. with what KDE version Kubuntu 10.04 ships with?
<sidh_> littlepenguin  i got but how components of OO are in devnagari
<michalxo> ok thank you very much supernothing ;-)
<Guest40670> where can I ask for approval of my ubuntu cd request? is #canonical-{something}?
<llutz> hellyeah: tipp: install apt-file   and use apt-file search ... locally
<hellyeah> okey
<hellyeah> thanks
<Jetto> hello
<sidh_> littlepenguin        is .PO files are helpful for me
<nikow> zamba: Try add to /etc/network/interfaces something like "iface lo inet loopback" ;)
<zamba> nikow: hehe, thanks.. i'll try
<Jetto> I have a problem with my screen resolution: A virtual desktop twice of the size screen is used
<raven> asus eeepc 1005HA + Lucid - function keys not working - need help please
<hwilde> !keytouch | raven
<ubottu> raven: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Wipster> hwilde, no such luck SIOCADDRT: No such process :(
<hwilde> Wipster, replace eth0 with the appropriate interface
<mvbmarksman> llutz: got it working now
<laeg> supernothing: i already have ~ and / on different partitions... how do i proceed?
<Wipster> hwilde, I did its on wlan0
<tonyg> supernothing: thank you again. Well, I can always build spidermonkey from source. Hmm, or maybe v8... (I see libv8 is in lucid)
<littlepenguin> sidh how i understood you want devnagari font support in openoffice
<raven> hwilde, i am talking about the hardware functions like enable or disable wlan by fn+f2
<llutz> mvbmarksman: how?
<sidh_> littlepenguin  ok... is .PO files helpful for me
<mvbmarksman> llutz: not sure why this suddenly happened, but somehow the libmysqlclient.so is now in conflict with another file
<ruby_on_tails> what should I type after ls to get the file permission details also
<llutz> ruby_on_tails: -l
<mvbmarksman> llutz: so i just renamed the other .so file to something else and it started working again
<slow-motion> hi
<mvbmarksman> llutz: weird but at least it works now, thanks for helping me earlier
<ruby_on_tails> llutz: thanks
<llutz> mvbmarksman: you should check why there are conflicting files
<Wipster> hwilde, do I need to being the if down before I add a route?
<supernothing> laeg: alright, if they're already on separate partitions, just d/l the latest ubuntu CD, boot to that, and install from that. when you get to the partitioning screen, do custom partitioning. mark / partition as ext4 and select "format partition". Then, select whatever your current /home partition and mark it as /home, and make sure that "format partition" is unchecked. then just install like normal. i find that doing things this way avoids many of
<supernothing>  the common screwups that updating via apt-get introduces
<hwilde> Wipster, nope
<hwilde> Wipster, you need to use sudo tho.
<Wipster> hwilde, hmmm so what up with that then
<Rand_> Hey I just hit sleep after updating to 10.04 and now my networking is disabled!   I can't for the life of me figure out whats going on
<supernothing> tonyg: yw. yeah, source buildings always an option. really annoying that they removed your package though. someone deserves to be slapped for that decision
<mvbmarksman> llutz: ok, I'll do it later
<Wipster> hwilde, well this is what I said 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.255 wlan0'
<patx> Does anyone know what was used to create this picture: http://www.ubuntu.com/files/1004features/1004header.jpg ?
<hwilde> Wipster, pastebin the outputs of    ifconfig and route
<Wipster> sure, from this working network or when I try and connect to the other one?
<hwilde> whatever
<lassegul> patx: probably photoshop
<hwilde> Wipster, pastebin the error state please
<lassegul> patx: almost all the marketing stuff was made with photoshop on OSX
<alpaka> How do I restart the network manager in Karmic 9.10?
<patx> lassegul, ok. thanks. is there a program on ubuntu that would do the same thing?
<jrib> patx: gimp or inkscape
<lassegul> patx: all bitmap editors can do simple things like that. try gimp for the most photoshoppy experience
<patx> ok thanks
<lassegul> patx: but its quite advanced
<jrib> lassegul: do you have a source for your claim?
<patx> lassegul, ill have to learn then :)
<alket> Hi, im getting this error everytime when I want to Install a software or Updating the OS ?: E: python-xlib: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<indus> jrib its not surprising, some of the metadata will clearly say its PS
<theadmin> Hello everyone.
<indus> jrib lot of the new branding stuff is done with photoshop
<lassegul> jrib: none other than that all the folders and zips contain a .MACOSX folder (i dont remember the exact name, but its some trash folder from osx). metadata on the stuff, and experience from working in the open source world :P
<indus> jrib i remember this when that branding wiki page was put up
<Wipster> hwilde, http://pastebin.com/eekTBAbW
<supernothing> alket: http://www.khattam.info/2009/08/04/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error/
<theadmin> indus: Who cares.
<jrib> lassegul, indus: thanks
<indus> someone aksed so i repplied thats all
<theadmin> indus: Oh ic, sorry
<Galerien> Any one has any news about ATI graphic cards drivers?
<alket> thank you supernothing
<indus> Galerien, i do , but what news
<indus> Galerien, which type of driver
<theadmin> Galerien: such as?
<raven> asus eeepc 1005HA + Lucid - function keys not working - need help please
<lassegul> Galerien: u probably know of it, but phoronix.com covers most linux+hw stuff
<supernothing> alket: np, hope it helps. let me know if you still can't get it working
<indus> lassegul, ah yes its the best resource true, Galerien www.phoronix.com
<Galerien> Such as : can the proprietary driver be used with 10.04 and can it use opengl
<indus> Galerien, which ati card do you have
<lassegul> raven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466802
<theadmin> Something's broken with this networkmanager applet here (problem description coming up)
<Galerien> HD 3650
<hwilde> Wipster, are you sure that is the gateway?   your broadcast is already set to that
<Galerien> mobility
<Wipster> hwilde, yeh its the same gateway I use on my xp machine and have in the past
<eto> hello when i have terminal window open and want to send f10 to application
<jrib> alket: have you done what's on that page already?  It's not really the best way...
<theadmin> After VPN connection is established, a little "lock" appears on the icon. If connection goes boom suddenly, it should theoretically dissapear, which is what it does. However, if it can't establish connection at all, that lock appears and sits there until you connect/disconnect again
<eto> window menu gets activated
<alket> jrib im trying
<alket> im at step one
<eto> is there a way to send f10 to terminal program and not to window manager?
<alket> jrib is there an easy way ?
<hwilde> Wipster, maybe you are not actually on the wifi then.  the gateway must be reachable
<jrib> alket: there's a better way, which is to figure out why it's failing.  Can you pastebin the command you ran and the full output please?
<eto> ?
<theadmin> eto: I know this is disgusting, but I think you'll have to use xterm instead of gnome-terminal for apps which need f10
<wildbat> eto, change the profile keybroad shortcut setting ~
<Wipster> hwilde, I do get this in syslog 'nm_system_replace_default_ip4_route(): (wlan0): failed to set IPv4 default
<Wipster> route: -22' Well when I connect to that wireless I can ping my xp machine
<indus> Galerien, yes it works with the ati fglrx driver
<hwilde> Wipster, can you pastebin   iwconfig   and a working ping   and then failing route
<indus> Galerien, go to system>admin > hardware drivers and enable it
<wildbat> eto, the terminal i mean
<Wipster> sure
<indus> !who  | Galerien
<ubottu> Galerien: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<theadmin> wildbat: I think it's GNOME-wide
<grevista_br> what have ubuntu been changed?
<grevista_br> what have ubuntu been changed?
<grevista_br> sorry
<FloodBot1> grevista_br: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> wildbat: It appears in Pidgin as well
<theadmin> grevista_br: That question makes no sense.
<eto> wildbat : where?
<alket> jrib, i get this error when i sudo apt-get install  (after program is installed) or when i update via Update Manager but I cannot install things from Ubuntu Software Center because of this error:  sudo aptitude -f install
<grevista_br> hummm, theadmin
<eto> theadmin : hmm xterm is nice
<alket> jrib, sorry : Errors were encountered while processing:
<alket>  python-xlib
<alket> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<aj00200> I can't connect to either of my USB devices. What now?
<grevista_br> I meant I'd like what it has been changed on ubuntu
<alket> I get this error when i sudo apt-get install (after program is installed) or when i update via Update Manager but I cannot install things from Ubuntu Software Center because of this error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<alket>  python-xlib
<alket> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jrib> alket: I need to actually use pastebin
<jrib> alket: I need *you* to actually use pastebin
<Galerien> indus: sorry about the "who" :D. And about that system admin hardware enable stuff, last time I tried it I had to use my console to restart x...
<theadmin> grevista_br: Well, read the release notes
<JJ_> has ubuntu rectified the i8xx chipset i915.modeset=1 ,bug
<Galerien> indus: Same with the 10-4 official driver
<wildbat> eto, in terminal menu > edit > shortcut
<indus> Galerien, dont worry its much better now, try it
<denis12345_> Hi, I'm having trouble with my Radeon HD4870. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I have a dual screen setup. My left screen is normal but my right screen has a two cm wide bar along the left hand side of it. How can I fix it?
<Galerien> indus: ok
<theadmin> grevista_br: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<indus> Galerien, you tried it already?
<alket> jrig, http://pastebin.com/JWuPJaVg
<wildbat> eto, you may wanna change the F1 as well ~
<defswork> is it too late to ditch plymouth from 10.04 ?
<Galerien> indus: last week
<Wipster> hwilde, http://pastebin.com/q82VDC2C
<theadmin> defswork: Yes...
<Galerien> indus: just after the realse
<jrib> alket: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/python-xlib.postinst
<wildbat> theadmin, hmmmm you sure?~ cause i think i did it in terminal settings... can't check now coz i changed it already ~
<OpenSorce> OMFG there is nothing better than spending hours cleaning malware crap off a friend's Windows box to make you appreciate a good Ubuntu system
<indus> Galerien, hmm then i cant say
<jpds> defswork: How do you mean?
<defswork> theadmin, shucks - far too much grief for a 2 second animated screen
<theadmin> OpenSorce: Wrong, there is, a BSoD
<Lunar_Lamp> I've upgraded to 10.04, and no kernel newer than 2.6.31-21 will boot, even in recovery mode.  There are no error messages printed to screen, even without "quiet splash" options specified. How can I debug this? System jus thalts.
<merlin2049er> hi,  i get the follow;  "The permissions of _____ could not be determined."
<Galerien> indus: ok, i'll try anyway, "startx" is easy to tip :D
<jrib> merlin2049er: you need to give context
<OpenSorce> theadmin, yeah he's got a rootkit so I'm getting those too
<merlin2049er> it's my 2nd hd in ubuntu
<eto> wildbat : thx that idi the trick i was searching in preferences
<om26er> does wubi in Lucid image work (without downloading the whole iso again)?
<merlin2049er> it can't determine the premissions
<theadmin> defswork: Disable it... cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | sed s/splash/nosplash/ | sudo tee /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hwilde> Wipster, did you get that IP from dhcp
<wildbat> eto, you see F10 there ? or just f1?
<theadmin> om26er: Yes
<merlin2049er> i can't save stuff to it
<alket> jrib, its blank
<jrib> alket: interesting
<Wipster> hwilde, manually set it its the same I used to use prior to upgrade to 10.04
<wildbat> wildbat, got to refeash my memory ;p
<eto> wildbat : both :)
<om26er> theadmin, interesting, Thanks :)
<indus> Galerien, well, did you try the open source driver
<defswork> jpds, it's just plain pointless - my machines now boot 1 in 4 times and when it does work I only see the glory of the plymouth theme for less than 2 seconds before gdm login appears
<merlin2049er> since upgrading to 10.04
<hwilde> Wipster, you can't get dhcp ?
<wildbat> eto, kk ~
<indus> Galerien, ah no it doesnt have power save features
<Wipster> hwilde, there is no DHCP on that network
<indus> Galerien, dont try that one
<hwilde> Wipster, well basically I thin kthat is not the gateway
<eto> windows aint that bad XP that is
<jrib> alket: do you have the deb for python-xlib in /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<merlin2049er> do all the hard disks need to be listed in /etc/fstab ?
<jpds> defswork: Heh, nice.
<indus> Galerien, ok i got it now, once you install the fglrx driver, runthis command , sudo aticonfig  --initial
<theadmin> eto: WIndows is not bad, it's different, and it's also offtopic here.
<jrib> merlin2049er: no
<eto> yes thx by the way
<indus> merlin2049er, depends if you want automounted then yes
<wildbat> merlin2049er, no , only if you want to mount them
<OpenSorce> eto, actually if the wondoze users would just leave the big blue E alone they wouldn't have so many issues
<Wipster> hwilde, despite windows saying it is and it working before the upgrade? I dont know how its changed.... I'm stuck
<jrib> merlin2049er: what format is this partition?  What exactly are you doing to get the error?
<Galerien> indus: I know, last time it did a core dump
<Sebo> hi i have ubuntu 10.04 x64 installed and i cant watch videos on the internet
<Sebo> can anyone help?
<merlin2049er> gpt?
<Sebo> with kubuntu it worked
<theadmin> OpenSorce: Well, with the browser selection screen Microsoft made up this is likely gonna happen someday
<unimatrix> why does lucid eat up the upper pixel of the screen?
<alket> jrib, i think that that folder doesn't exists it doesnt display anything
<defswork> Sebo, installed flash ?
<theadmin> Sebo: Do you have Flash?
<indus> Galerien, hmm i also suggest file a bug with amd linux feedback
<merlin2049er> just saving stuff to the drive (with vuze)
<Sebo> i have shockwave player
<Sebo> but i think there isnt a flash player for x64 hardware
<chrisfrog> hey
<defswork> Sebo, yeah there is
<jrib> alket: what does this return: find /var/cache/apt/archives -iname '*xlib*'
<unimatrix> for example, if i move the mouse to the top edge of the screen and doubleclick, i would expect the window to unmaximize, but nothing happens
<theadmin> Sebo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<chrisfrog> has anyone used trac from apt?
<theadmin> ubottu: flash64 | Sebo read more here:
<ubottu> Sebo read more here:: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<eto> OpenSource once you clean his machines set him to limited user :)
<Sebo> thx
<alket> jrib, http://pastebin.com/7ufF03Jy
<jrib> alket: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python-xlib_0.14+20091101-1_all.deb
<merlin2049er> ?
<merlin2049er> any suggestions?
<alket> jrib, http://pastebin.com/5fXUJLdS
<Sebo> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<Sebo> it says
<alket> jrib can i remove that package and solve problem ?
<jrib> alket: md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/python-xlib_0.14+20091101-1_all.deb
<jrib> alket: don't you want to know why?
<Wipster> hwilde, is the error 'nm_system_replace_default_ip4_route(): (wlan0): failed to set IPv4 default route: -22' going to have anything to do with it?
<alket> jrib d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
<Aidar-Nagato> does anybody have problem with touchpad scroll after updates?
<Galerien> indus: i'm trying this link : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<Galerien> Will see
<theadmin> Aidar-Nagato: Always had one...
<jrib> alket: grab the file from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/python-xlib/download that download is botched
<merlin2049er> hd permissions anyone?
<hwilde> Wipster, so that is saying you are fighting with the network manager.  have you tried configuring your settings there and letting it take care of the gateway for you
<alket> jrib i downloaded
<jrib> !who | merlin2049er
<ubottu> merlin2049er: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Aidar-Nagato> theadmin, what problem?
<jrib> merlin2049er: you never answered my questions
<hwilde> Wipster, also there are 1000 bug posts mentioning the exact same error.  some say try dhcp.  some say it was the wrong gateway.  some try use wicd instead of network manager
<hwilde> Wipster, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575512
<wildbat> is the sun java better then the open surce one?
<merlin2049er> !Jrib Which one?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> alket: replace the one you have in /var/cache/apt/archives/ with that one and then run the dpkg command again
<Wipster> hwilde, I have set all of my options in the network manager, ip netmask and gateway
<anonymouse_> wildbat: YES
<jrib> merlin2049er: what format is this partition?  What exactly are you doing to get the error?
<merlin2049er> I think it's GPT
<jrib> merlin2049er: what does "GPT" mean?
<merlin2049er> I'm using vuze to save some files to this drive
<hwilde> Wipster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/261784   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/146793
<Wipster> hwilde, thanks I will have a read. But I cant use DHCP on it and I'm almost positive the gateway ip is correct
<jrib> merlin2049er: can you please put my nick in your responses to my questions?  What format is the partition: vfat, ntfs, ext4, etc.?
<dto> hi. i upgraded from karmic and don't have a sound preferences menu in my systray thing
<whiteguysamurai> is there any way i could help out?
<hwilde> Wipster, try wicd instead of network mangler
<theadmin> Aidar-Nagato: Well... bug 568282
<dto> how can i get it back?
<jrib> !participate | whiteguysamurai
<ubottu> whiteguysamurai: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<theadmin> Aidar-Nagato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/568282
<whiteguysamurai> thanks ubottu, but i am here to help users.
<airtonix> dto, in karmic that was run with a command  : gnome-volume-control-applet.. try that.
<jrib> whiteguysamurai: just answer any questions you know the answer to then :)
<dto> airtonix: it works, but there is nothing in the systray.
<whiteguysamurai> sorry, i just hopped on. could you fill me in?
<airtonix> dto, have you tried killing gnome-panel ?
<alket> jrib, thank you thank you very much !!!
<dto> i've logged in and out a number of times while messing with Xorg
<jrib> alket: no problem
<dto> airtonix: so yes :)
<nuffsaid01> any way to get g110 quick keys to work ?
<jrib> whiteguysamurai: do you understand how this channel works?
<airtonix> dto, it might seem to be the same thing but its not exactly the same thing.
<Aidar-Nagato> theadmin, mmm... i have different problem, i cant use scroll at all
<dto> airtonix: the rest of the panel works fine. this is an upgrade from karmic, so perhaps my old panel settings are messing things up?
<airtonix> dto, might be, best way to confirm that is to create a new user and log in with that user
<whiteguysamurai> yes, but there are still large parts of the conversation that i would have had no way of seeing.
<czapla> lol
<Aidar-Nagato> it was working fine earlier, when ubuntu didnt recognize my touchpad
<dto> ok i'll try that. airtonix. brb.
<lassegul> whiteguysamurai: theres no one conversation, but a 100 in paralell
<whiteguysamurai> alright then,
<lassegul> whiteguysamurai: most of us just idle till we see a question we can help with, then try to answer
<whiteguysamurai> well, i'll just wait for someone to ask then.
<winXPuser> How do I know whether I am 64 bit or 32 bit?
<winXPuser> I want to download it
<winXPuser> what do I choose
<theadmin> winXPuser: on Windows now?
<whiteguysamurai> what CPU do you have?
<dto> airtonix: you're right. the new user has a sound prefs thing.
<winXPuser> theadmin, yes
<dto> airtonix: is there an easy way to create a "default" lucid panel? i can just reconfigure it to my liking.
<theadmin> winXPuser: run "systeminfo" in command line (to open that, Win+R, type "cmd", hit enter), and see what it says in "Processor type"
<airtonix> dto, i dont run lucid yet and i never do dist-upgrade so im not sure what you should be removing.
<anonymouse_> dto: rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<Galerien> winXPuser: 32 will work for every thing...
<anonymouse_> dto: then relogin
<winXPuser> Galerien, Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~2394 Mhz
<dto> anonymouse_: ok, be right back...
<whiteguysamurai> Though, there is no reason to not give 64bit a try, it's grown very stable over the years.
<theadmin> winXPuser: That's 32 bit allright
<winXPuser> theadmin, Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6 GenuineIntel ~2394 Mhz
<winXPuser> theadmin, ok
<Galerien> winXPuser:  32 bit
<anonymouse_> winXPuser, use 32 bit
<adrian> i need to install 10.4 amd64 edition and can make and usb bootble only for i386 on pendrive linux site
<unimatrix> how do i make the upper corner of the screen usable again  ?
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to install kde base on 10.04? I know about kubuntu-desktop, but id rather not install all that crap- what base packages do I need to get KDE up and running?
<winXPuser> theadmin, Galerien, anonymouse_, what should I have seen there for to use 64?
<winXPuser> aamd only?
<winXPuser> amd
<theadmin> winXPuser: "x64", "amd64", or something
<Galerien> x54
<winXPuser> ok
<lassegul> winXPuser: its for both intel and amd
<anonymouse_> adrian, use unetbootin
<pixel> hi all
<Galerien> x64 *
<adrian> ok
<theadmin> GSF1200S: I recall there being a "kde" package someday which pulled only the most basic things
<theadmin> GSF1200S: Not sure if it's still there
<dto> hey, my panel problems are solved :) thanks gentlemen and ladies
<dto> i'll brb
<anonymouse_> dto, np
 * grevista_br Download do iso ubuntu 10.04 => ETA 7h:17m:36s @ 27.00 KB/s (1/1)
<pixel> do you suggest install 64 bit that the computer has 2gb ram
<anonymouse_> pixel, no
<Dr_Willis> pixel:  i tend to use 64bit on all my machines that can do 64bit.
<whiteguysamurai> i see no reason why 2gb wouldn't be perfectly functional.
<anonymouse_> i hear there's a lot of problems with 64 bit linux right now
<Dr_Willis> 64bit on a 64bit cpu will have some gains otner then just 'more ram range'
<Galerien> pixel: no problem with your 2gb ram, we are not talking about a Microsoft OS...
<Dr_Willis> anonymouse_:  from what i gather theres very few real problems any more. 2 yers ago.. yes.. now a days.. not really
<winXPuser> grevista_br, it's 12 minutes here :)
<anonymouse_> Dr_Willis, I'll take your word for it then
 * theadmin threw an old Interpid CD out of the window... sigh... EOL.
<whiteguysamurai> Yes, 64 bit is perfectly stable.
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: I heard that there was some problem with databases like mysql...?
<Dr_Willis> anonymouse_:  been doin g 64bit on 3+ machines now fo4r the last 2-3 releases.
<radIT> i will reset joomlah
<Dr_Willis> Galerien:  never noticed.  Not heard of any issues.
<radIT> please help me?
<lassegul> Dr_Willis: how do you define real problems? google chrome with integrated flash is one of many applications that dont come with 64-bit support
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: ok :D
<Radio-l> Galerien: mysql has never had problems
<lassegul> Dr_Willis: stuff like that always bugs me when i install 64bit
<Dr_Willis> lassegul:  err.. chrome + flash works fine on my 64bit box.
<radIT> how to reset joomlah
<theadmin> radIT: Joomla? That's not an Ubuntu thing at all.
<lassegul> Dr_Willis: yeah, i was talking about the latest dev release with the performance enhancement etc.
<Dr_Willis> flash 64bit is  still in devemopment i belviove
<Radio-l> as far as x64 compatibility goes
<Dr_Willis> lassegul:  with latest dev stuff.. you will always have potential for issues. If no one ever tries it on 64 - then it will nebver get ironed out,
<anonymouse_> radIT, join #joomla
<IdleOne> OMG the daily build of a beta browser broke for you using propriary drivers?
<pixel> if i install 64 bit, do speed increase?
<bottiger> Does anyone know some kind of software with can autoremove white borders on images?
<SwedeMike> pixel: no.
<IdleOne> who would of thunk it
<whiteguysamurai> no
<lassegul> Dr_Willis: i fully agree, but i think you should be informed. i havent checked in a while, but for some time skype didnt have 64bit client etc.
 * theadmin has to leave the room (Quit.)
<Dr_Willis> lassegul:  skype 64 worked here. I can think of 1 program off hand that dosent have a 64bit port
<anonymouse_> lassegul, yeah that's why i never went 64 bit with my i7 cpu... because of minor annonyances like that
<radIT> anonymouse> thank's
<Dr_Willis> lassegul:  and thats 'zsnes' :) which is an old emulator
<anonymouse_> Dr_Willis, zsnes kicks ass
<pixel> why should i install 64 bit if speed dont increase
<radIT> <theadmin>   ok I Know ..... I sorry
<IdleOne> lassegul: skype 64bit using pulseaudio working perfectly, installed it two days ago
<Dr_Willis> I DID have issues in 10.04 with snes9x being real slow for me. Not sure if it was a 32/64bit or nvidia driver issue.. not tried it in a few weeks
<pixel> i have a question for ati users
<pixel> about video tearing
<magarcia> iyg
<whiteguysamurai> one of the benefits of 64bit is the larger access to memory, if you are doing something very memory intensive like encoding video, 64 bit is worth it.
<magarcia> hola
<pixel> does your ubuntu have video tearing with ati official driver?
<pixel> i get it whiteguysamurai
<Dr_Willis> whiteguysamurai:  even with 3 gb  of ram - i find my encoding faster with 64 vs 32.
<Galerien> Dr_Willis: Normal, you can process 64bits words instead of 32...
<idusty> hmm.
<pixel> are there ati users here?
<whiteguysamurai> pixel
<whiteguysamurai> did you get that message?
<pixel> yes
<whiteguysamurai> there you go, try it out.
<pixel> thank you
<whiteguysamurai> sure.
<pixel> i have new question
<pixel> does your ubuntu have video tearing with ati official driver?
<whiteguysamurai> sure
<Dr_Willis> pixel:  if 5 say yes.. and 3 say no.. what will that prove?
<whiteguysamurai> the tearing is because vblank is off by default.
<pixel> i use smplayer with gl, and it has video tearing
<Dr_Willis> pixel: compiz has a vblank setting that can help a lot.
<pixel> i try it it didnt work
<whiteguysamurai> when you use the compiz setting manager, and go under general, vblack will be forced on.
<dean[w]> Where's the setting to move the close/maximise/minimise buttons from left to right in latest ubuntu?
<jrib> !controls | dean[w]
<ubottu> dean[w]: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<whiteguysamurai> hmm.
<ChrisC> Hi all,my GRUB 2 is messed up. How do I repair it bring back to default?
<whiteguysamurai> dean, i used ubuntu tweak to easily reverse those.
<jrib> !grub2 | ChrisC
<ubottu> ChrisC: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ChrisC> Currently in live CD.
<dean[w]> whiteguysamurai,  what's the tweak?
<whiteguysamurai> good ubuntu tweak, it's a .deb and will install.
<dean[w]> sorry i see the second link now
<whiteguysamurai> google, i meant
<whiteguysamurai> ubuntu tweak is a very useful tool for setting up your system.
<Wiplash> hwilde, geenius it was just as you said the gateway was 250 not 255 however windows was quite happy to work with 255
<dean[w]> Do I need to restart for this setting change to apply?
<whiteguysamurai> no, it will just happen.
<MATUNDA> ubuntu time
<whiteguysamurai> right before you.
<dean[w]> It didn't happen right before me whiteguysamurai :/
<hwilde> Wiplash, yeah windows is quite stupid - it has tons of flaws  - but that means it is also quite fault tolerant.  linux on the other hands would like you to have the correct gateway
<whiteguysamurai> under the window manager settings.
<elyob> Hi, Ubuntu 10 and my right hand screen (laptop screen) is "ghosting".
<Wiplash> hwilde, yeh its strage because I could have sworn I used 255 previously, I guess not. Thanks a million anyway :)
<winXPuser> elyob, ghosting? what does it stand for
<dto> whiteguysamurai: i am also having tearing with the proprietary nvidia driver, but the vblank setting in compiz doesn't solve it.
<whiteguysamurai> hmmmm.
<Warlock072> hey guys
<elyob> Well, best way I could describe it. Basically it leaves the "last window open" on the desktop - even when app is closed.
<whiteguysamurai> it might be a good idea to log out after you apply the setting.
<dto> there's another sync to vblank setting in nvidia controls under opengl
<BiggFREE> Hi
<dto> i'll try that.
<whiteguysamurai> true
<Galerien> indus: Are your here??
<elyob> If I move an app from right to left, it leaves 20 copies of that app as it moves
<Warlock072> ive a script with various routes in it, how do i get it to load when i do a service networking restart
<Warlock072> ?
<melrokz> why does empathy take so long (3 min.) under full CPU usage to get to #ubuntu???
<ttl-> greetings everyone
<melrokz> in 10.04 ubuntu
<ChrisC> That link does not answer my question. I installed xubuntu 9.10 because of the mic issue in lucid. Now I fixed that. I didn't need the other install so I used gparted to delete the partition. Now grub will not load. How do I reload Grub from access of a live CD.
<dto> whiteguysamurai: no effect.
<Galerien> melrokz: My empathy is very bad and slow with IRC
<amr> hey guys ... is there is a problem with .bin files and ubuntu 10.04.... i cant execute .bin files ....say to me"No such file or directory"
<lassegul> amr: are you sure you have given it execution priviledges?
<dto> melrokz: i use pidgin for my irc/chat, it's the previous favorite and supports IRC well
<melrokz> can empathy be fixed? Or should I install pidgin???
<Galerien> amr: I bet there is nothing wrong with your .bin
<elyob> Saying that. I've just done "mirror image" on monitors, apply and then restore previous settings, and that has fixed it ... wierd
<amr> yes ...chmod +x ..i have done that
<ttl-> i'm experiencing a problem with Mozilla Thunderbird after upgrading from Ubuntu 9.10 tot 10.04.
<whiteguysamurai> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> amr:  a bin file could be 'anything'  what is it exactly you are doing
<Galerien> mlRism: I would say pidgin (or xchat)
<Dr_Willis> amr:  chmod +x foo.bin     then ./foo.bin    normally
<dto> melrokz: it probably is trying to get contacts info for all 1695 people on #ubuntu
<ttl-> The message pane does not or updates very slow
<Galerien> mlRism: sorry, tabfail
<amr> RealPlayer11Gold.bin .... rm files wont play
<Galerien> melrokz:  I would say pidgin (or xchat)
<ttl-> looks like the whole thing hangs sometimes
<dto> melrokz: pidgin is very very nice
<ChrisC> Hold found something.
<amr> Dr_Willis , that happen in any thing except 10.04
<indus> Galerien, hi sorry
<Dr_Willis> amr:  theres not much of a need for realplayer these days. Unless thers some site that requires it.
<melrokz> hmm... thanks.
<indus> Galerien, was away smoking
<indus> Galerien, what happened
<Dr_Willis> amr:  whats the exact command you are using?
<amr> Dr_Willis , i need to play rm ...with or without realplayer
<melrokz> how to mount a nfs network share using Command line?
<_anonymouse_> amr, try VLC
<amr> ./RealPlayer11Gold.bin
<amr> VLC is good with anything but rm files ...i installed that too
<_anonymouse_> amr, damn...
<Dr_Willis> amr:  i can play rm video files ive downloaded in vlc and mplayer
<allan_> Bonjour
<Dr_Willis> ive not needed the reaplayer from the real web site in ages.
<melrokz> i'm trying to mount a network share to my Ubuntu server, which has only a terminal interface...
<jlebrech> i have an idea for an app. basically it's a widget app that scans the current apps the find if they have "cheatsheets" and it displays the valid cheatsheets for those apps
<melrokz> how?
<Warlock072>  ive a script with various routes in it, how do i get it to load when i do a service networking restart
<dean[w]> I'm running a more or less stock ubuntu
<dean[w]> Why is nautilus using 400mb of memory
<dean[w]> I don't even have a file manager open
<Marsover> How do I boot an OS using a USB stick rather than messing with the partitions?
<airtonix> jlebrech, why make it a seperate app? how about you set about filling out the existing documentation that spawns from the help menu ?
<_anonymouse_> Marsover, try Unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Someone want to check to see if the 'default' wallpaper is named /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png  ? that seems like an odd name for it to be using.
<lassegul> dean[w]: killall nautilus and see if it does the same?
<dean[w]> it doesn't lassegul
<dean[w]> but that doesn't explain why it was using so much in the first place
<Dr_Willis> Marsover:  depends on what OS also.
<DoWyzra> Ola bruderz
<lassegul> dean[w]: ive had somewhat similar problems, nautilus spawning infinite windows on boot, and taking 100% cpu until i kill it
<DoWyzra> I have one problem with 10.04
<airtonix> dean[w], nautilus is also renders your desktop
<DoWyzra> the smb in gnome commander does not work
<airtonix> dean[w], which means that its in daemon mode.
<lassegul> dean[w]: that has usually been the result of me disabling nautilus from rendering desktop
<_anonymouse_> Dr_Willis, /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png is right
<Dr_Willis> _anonymouse_:  ok. :) i thought that seemed.. weird.. i guess it was easer to change that file. then for them to change the scripts and settings
<airtonix> dean[w], also : http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Radio-l> compiz installed with 10.04, but I don't see anything relating to it in the system menu. Is something missing?
<DoWyzra> Pici bruder ola!
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | Radio-l
<ubottu> Radio-l: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<raven> asus eeepc 1005 + lucid - internal microphone does not work - solution available?
<jlebrech> airtonix: what about an auto-manual desklet? i usually just need key combos for certain tasks.
<eto> exit
<eto> shit
<adrian1> anyone has thinpad edge?
<Dr_Willis> jlebrech:  i find most people ignore the HELP menu items and docs for programs when they do exist. :)
<airtonix> jlebrech, remind me what this is about please
<monkey_dust> Hi all - I am unable to use Ubuntu One - it says: Could not launch Ubuntu One - failed to execute child process 'ubuntuone-client-applet' (no such such file or directory) - even after purge and reinstall, Ubuntu One is nowhere to be found in Preferences or Administration - hints & tips anyone?
<jlebrech> aitonix: an app that will tell me the current keyboard shortcuts for the current apps
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  what release? and there is the #ubuntuone specific channel
<winXPuser> try sodu apt-get install ubuntuone-client-applet
<winXPuser> sodo*
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, tnx
<winXPuser> sudo*
<raven> asus eeepc 1005 + lucid - internal microphone does not work - solution available?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont seem to have a ubuntuone-client-applet program here
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  it may be its a 'add to panel' applet/ not one ya run.
<_anonymouse_> raven, i don't think there's a driver yet... not sure
<lassegul> raven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316929
<lassegul> raven: seems u can set it with padevchooser
<airtonix> jlebrech, to be honest... its a HIG issue. something that simply creating a dinky little wget frontend won't solve and will get left by the side line.
<monkey_dust> Dr_Willis, it is not an add to panel
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  trying to run it now. I see a ubuntuone-launch and ubuntuone-preferances
<lassegul> raven: or maybe alsa backports
<airtonix> jlebrech, also : google ailurus
<frolly> hello, since few days I can't set a resolution different from 800x600 .. I haven't modified anything. The nvidia X Config says there's the resolution 1024x768 but there isn't. I have tried to generate a config with the nvidia tool and a generic confing but this didn't work. Looking in launchpad I've found the bug #576453 could be that?
<frolly> the URL is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/576453
<jlebrech> thanks airtonix
<airtonix> jlebrech, it would be much more preferrable if you created an extension to yelp that simply extracts current information in a docbook file as a bubble
<airtonix> jlebrech, yelp takes ages for me to load
<raven> lassegul, how to install theese backports?
<ttl-> after purging Thunderbird 3.0.4 and reinstalling the problem stays the same, no hanging at 'Mail Account Setup' i have renamed my profile to test if this was causing the problem
<jlebrech> airtonix yelp? dbus notifications?
<ttl-> -no
<airtonix> jlebrech, im not sure dbus would be something you would use here.
<ludwik> Hi, is anybody able to help me with this question - http://superuser.com/questions/137805/set-default-system-audio-output-port-for-all-accounts ? I would very appreciate it.
<ludwik> I'm basically trying to set up Ubuntu clients for a High School in Warsaw, Poland, but I can worked out how to set a default port for a sink system-wide
<ChrisC_> I installed Xubuntu 9.10 along side 10.04, I deleted the xubuntu partition and now Grub won't load, what commands can I use to get i back I don't want to re-install the system. Thanks.
<raven> linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic NOT FOUND - how to install it?
<Dr_Willis> monkey_dust:  in my startup manager - the ubuntuone item runs -->    /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<airtonix> jlebrech, yelp is the help documentation viwer tha is launched when you click the help option or press f1 in an app
<dto> hi. i did everything described on this page to prevent screen tearing w nvidia. but i still get it. also compiz does not start at startup, i keep having to turn it on. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/how-to-stop-video-tearing-vlc-nvidia.html
<Kismet> hey someone knows how to disabile the message "enter password default keyring to unlock"
<ChogyDan> raven: why karmic?
<raven> ChogyDan, not the right package?
<ChogyDan> raven: what are you trying to do?
<raven> ChogyDan, asus eeepc 1005 + lucid - internal microphone does not work
<ChrisC_> Anyone, this must be simple to fix.
<Cale> So, if I upgrade to the latest Ubuntu, will I have to spend hours recompiling things to remove PulseAudio without breaking everything?
<ChrisC_> I just don't know the commands.
<dsaintz> hello guys
<dsaintz> can i ask something
<jrib> !grub2 | ChrisC_
<ubottu> ChrisC_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ChogyDan> raven: have you checked the valume control settings?
<elky> no need to ask to ask, dsaintz.
<raven> ChogyDan, done
<dsaintz> im using a laptop MSI vr320x
<raven> ChogyDan, it's a known bug but i need a solution
<lassegul> raven ChogyDan: there seems to be an issue with it that wont be fixed with just tampering with volume controls
<winXPuser> !ask | dsaintz
<ubottu> dsaintz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChogyDan> raven: ok, well to get that package you need to change karmic to lucid
<winXPuser> dsaintz what is your issue?
<_anonymouse_> !help
<winXPuser> _anonymouse_, with what?
<raven> ChogyDan, i did an upgrade to lucid
<Guest63427> exit
<_anonymouse_> winXPuser, nothing just trying out the command lol
<dsaintz> there a green bar on my LCD
<Cammy_> When I boot Lucid, gnome-settings-daemon won't start, and even if I add it to startup apps, it starts then dies.  Any idea what's causing this?
<ChrisC_> I have looked at that link and followed the instructions. Still grub does not load. I removed it when I deleted my xubuntu partion.
<winXPuser> _anonymouse_, :P
<ChogyDan> raven: yes, but do you see "karmic" in the command you posted?  change it to lucid
<raven> ChogyDan, sry i misunderstood
<dsaintz> i dont know if its a video card problem or my LCD?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My network says its not connected via NM-applet.. odd.
<Dr_Willis> brb
<jrib> ChrisC_: obviously you want to use the grub on the existing install
<lassegul> raven: linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<wooj> So I have an odd issue - if I play videos on trailers.apple.com in chromium, I get video but no sound.  When I open the same trailer in the movie player, I magically have sound.  Does anyone know why that might be?
<dsaintz> and one thing more
<raven> lassegul, i did not understand
<winXPuser> wooj do you get the sound in Firefox?
<ChrisC_> Yes. But I'm not very savvy could you help?
<lassegul> raven: i think thats the package you want. try to apt-get install it
<s3r3n1t7> dsaintz, please avoid the use of excessive enters. It makes it very hard to follow your question on such a busy channel as this.
<dsaintz> i dont have a log in sound as i log in on ubuntu..
<miked595> anyone know whats new in the 2.6.32-22-generic kernel?
<wooj> winXPuser, uhh I'll check, I avoid firefox usually, I'm on a netbook. brb
<iceroot> miked595: have a look at the changelog
<raven> lassegul, done - restart in few seconds
<s3r3n1t7> miked595, check the changelog ;-)
<winXPuser> wooj, ok
<miked595> where is that
<vrtical> hi all, I'm trying to upgrade aN X86_64 desktop box from 9.10 to 10.04 and update-manager is crashing on me (I tried starting it from a terminal and got "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::length_error'")
<vrtical> Is there a different upgrade method I can try?  (Change sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?)
<s3r3n1t7> miked595, google for kernel changelog. ==> http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges
<lassegul> vrtical: apt-get dist-upgrade should work
<ChrisC_> jrib: So how do I get it back up?
<denis12345> if i download google chrome beta off the google site as a .deb package do I still get automatic updates?
<miked595> s3r3n1t7: yay google
<dsaintz> i do have the drum sound but as soon as i keyin my password and started to login i dont hear any login sound
<jrib> ChrisC_: you follow the link ubottu gave you
<wooj> winXPuser, nope, no sound in firefox either
<vrtical> lassegul: thanks. I heard that was not recommended nowadays because update-manager does something cleverer.
<dsaintz> same with as log out..
<lassegul> denis12345: afaik it puts some lines in your apt sources.lst so it keeps itself up to date
<denis12345> lassegul: awesome that's good. thanks!
<lassegul> vrtical: that might be
<s3r3n1t7> vrtical, the not-recommended method is changing your apt sources.list by hand. The command lassegul gave you is the recommended CLI method, as far as i know.
<ChrisC_> jrib: Very helpful, I'm pushed for time and know it's a simple procedure. Never mind. Thanks for nothing.
<dsaintz> but i can farely play music and watch video without any problem
<dsaintz> whay might be the cause on how do i fix this?
<vrtical> lassegul, s3r3n1t7 : thank you
<winXPuser> wooj, try https://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/ & then http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_Mode
<desti> who wants some cheap linux games? special price only tomorrow @ lgp http://blog.linuxgamepublishing.com/2009/05/07/in-response-to-the-pricing-question/
<mati> Where are tools a type connect a wirreles deskopt ?
<s3r3n1t7> lassegul, the command you gave him also does some sanity checks to make sure it will go correctly.
<jrib> ChrisC_: me reading the page to you won't be any faster.  That's how you install grub.  If it didn't work, you need to provide details about what exactly you did and what exactly the result was.  You need to identify which step failed and why (did you make an incorrect assumption).  I am not a mind reader.
<winXPuser> desti, have a look in software center, many of them are free there
<wooj> winXPuser, okay ty
<miked595> s3r3n1t7: found this one http://ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/199704#2.6.32-22.33
<lassegul> s3r3n1t7: never worked properly for me so i was unsure
<mastertheknife> desti: thanks for the link!
<mati> Gdzie znajde w linuxie funkcje podlaczenia pulpitu zdalnego ?
<dto> hi. i can't play DVD's. movie player says error reading from resource even though i have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed.
<wooj> winXPuser, yep totem is up to date
<dsaintz> hey.. anybody i dont have a login sound as i login and logout on ubuntu? any one who knows how to fix this problem?
<phox_> Hi! I just put a new hard drive in my server, checked it's logical name, and then added "/dev/sdb    /media/media   ext3    defaults     0        2" at the end of fstab. Yet still when i try to acces it i need to enter my password. How do i make accesible without password?
<s3r3n1t7> lassegul, hmm ... *does checking* ...
<mati> Gdzie znajde w linuxie funkcje podlaczenia pulpitu zdalnego ?
<Pici> !pl | mati
<ubottu> mati: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Urda> Wasn't #ubuntu+1 supposed to open with the toolchain upload or did I miss something?
<mati> ok :)
<Cammy_> sorry 'bout that
<idusty> phox_; normally it would be sdb1?
<winXPuser> wooj, ok, what about safemode?
<idusty> Oooh passwords _ feels stupid _
<s3r3n1t7> lassegul, you're right. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade only updates the packages, not to a new release. Upgrading to a new package is done with sudo do-release-upgrade.
<phox_> idusty: okey i'll try that..
<idusty> phox_; no ignore me.
<idusty> phox_; if you are getting prompted for a pw it's probably a different issue >.<
<wooj> winXPuser, well, I mean safe mode works, but it disables all plugins does it not?
<desti> mastertheknife sorry i missed it was the last year thing
<s3r3n1t7> miked595, i gave you a link to the changelog. Did you miss it?
<dsaintz> hey.. anybody i dont have a login sound as i login and logout on ubuntu? any one who knows how to fix this problem?
<CloudMonkee> anyone know why VMware Workstation doesn't work on ubuntu 10.04 i'm using version 7 of vmware.
<dsaintz> hey.. anybody i dont have a login sound as i login and logout on ubuntu? any one who knows how to fix this problem?
<dsaintz> hey.. anybody i dont have a login sound as i login and logout on ubuntu? any one who knows how to fix this problem?
<FloodBot1> dsaintz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phox_> idusty: not it said only root could mount it :S I formatted it to ext3 yesterday, and it's a perfectly healthy disk
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! Yesterday I [finally...] had rsync working with cron; it seemed to be a simple case of using the options required for the job [in the crontab file] instead of relying on the alias [of rsync] I had set up for use with the CLI; that was the reason, it seemed, I could use the short script with the terminal but with cron it always failed; I left it for a while; later, I decided to create a new user group and made i
<s3r3n1t7> lassegul, upgrading to a new version ... not a new package ...
<Cyclist2> I almost forgot: I found an article a few minutes ago recomending us to copy the script to /root and then to create a root cronjob [all of which I did]; I was very disapointed to verify that not even that way is cron running the simple script...
<winXPuser> wooj, ok, I redirect others to help you, seems that a sound driver is installed wrongly or something else wrong with os configuration
<winXPuser> (no idea about these)
<idusty> phox_; I'm assuming you added that line to your fstab. So you amended the mount by typing "sudo mount -a" right?
<pure_hate> Cyclist2, root should never run a cron job
<zetheroo> why does ssh give access to my entire home folder when I specify only a folder within Home?
<dsaintz> cloudmonkee: try using virtuabox
<idusty> phox_; Personally I'm hesitant to add anything to the fstab till I've had it mounted manually and running fine first :P
<phox_> idusty: yeah i changed it in fstab. Then i just tried to enter it directly through nautilus.
<jrib> Cyclist2: did you forget a newline at the end of your crontab?  Did you get mail from cron (you may need to install an mta)?  Did you redirect the output of the command to some file and see if you got any output?
<iceroot> zetheroo: because you have to use chroot there is no other way to stop that
<winXPuser> thanks everyone, it downloaded, bye
<jae> Okay... upgrade to 10.04 finished.  And window manager (whatever the fuck that one is) is wonky: how do I get the close/min/max icons back to the *right* (they're on the left)
<wooj> winXPuser, No, sound works fine, just not in apple trailers in my browser.  Flash videos are fine, movies in vlc and totem standalone are fine, heck, the exact same trailer if I right click in my browser and select 'play in movie player' work perfectly.  I *only* dont have sound when I play it in my browser.  So its not my sound drivers.
<zetheroo> iceroot: chroot? will that block access to the rest of my Home folder?
<IdleOne> !language | jae
<ubottu> jae: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * jae has to wean himself off this GUI addiction, is more trouble than it's worth
<idusty> phox_; I would have thought you would still need to run 'sudo mount -a' within a terminal, or reboot? But I'm no pro, tbh.
<Snodgrass> hello, how do i register my nick on freenode?
<Cyclist2> pure_hate: I ran out of ideas... [actually, the use of /root was not mine, but I am responsible for what I do]
<iceroot> zetheroo: yes but i dont think you want chroot, just use good permissions on the other dirs
<IdleOne> !controls | jae
<ubottu> jae: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<phox_> idusty: ill try both of those options..
<jae> ubottu: get rid of your US bias
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CloudMonkee> dsaintz, what's virtuabox? is it better than vmware?
<bazhang> jae, what?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > jae
<ubottu> jae, please see my private message
<zetheroo> iceroot what permissions can i set that will not allow access?
<idusty> phox_; Unless the system you are using monitors the fstab for changes :P And then mounts upon that.. But that sounds like it would be a security risk or a stupid feature lol
<Snodgrass> hello, how do i register my nick on freenode?
<ravibn> I need help installing Nvidia 9500 GT grpx driver on LTS 10
<Pici> !register | Snodgrass
<ubottu> Snodgrass: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<jae> Now I'm *really* curious what the **** they smoked when they decided that
<iceroot> zetheroo: dont give access to "world"
<phox_> idusty: when i tried to mount it trough the terminal it said mount point "/media/media" does not exist :S
<IdleOne> jae: that language is not acceptable. Please do not use it in Ubuntu channels
<CloudMonkee> jae, LMAO
<s3r3n1t7> jae, then check the link ubottu gave you.
<bazhang> jae, no cursing here, obfuscated or not
<zetheroo> iceroot: world = others?
<iceroot> zetheroo: yes
<Cammy_> Any ideas why gnome-settings-daemon won't run at startup?  (if I add it to startup apps manually, it starts then dies)
<phox_> idusty: sounds like plan B then, ye ol' reboot
<CloudMonkee> bazhang, obfuscated or not? wth let me get my dict out
<_ikke_> I have problems with my dual monitor setup. When I go to my monitor preferences, and move my second monitor relative to my first monitor, a part of the monitor is white noise.
<idusty> phox_; whoa.. Do you have a folder /media/media/?
<ravibn> I need help installing Nvidia 9500 GT grpx driver on LTS 10. GNOME desktop
<jae> As I said, US bias (watch german TV if you dare... or better not, it may/will shock you too much)
<stanman246> anyone running openvz on ubunu?
<Cyclist2> jrib: I believe the crontab file is ok; about the mail: I had to reinstall recently and it seems I overlooked that area
<idusty> phox_; "sudo mkdir /media/<name>"... and I don't suggest calling it media lol
<phox_> idusty: i just called the new hard drive for media: :P
<jrib> Cyclist2: don't "believe", verify
<s3r3n1t7> CloudMonkee, do not curse, whether you hide it or not. so ** is not allowed either, since it's rather obvious.
<asraniel> hi, is any java developer around that used 10.04 64 bit with visualvm from the repositories? for me the the profiler does not work because of a missing file
<iceroot> !anyone | stanman246
<ubottu> stanman246: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stanman246> sry
<phox_> idusty: it worked now! ill reboot to see if it is automatic now
<CloudMonkee> s3r3b1t7, umm i said what the heck
<idusty> phox_; Hehehe yeah but /media/media... bit bad :P However, to be honest.. I'm having issues trying to create a naming convention for my hard drive mounts within /media/.. (if anyone has suggestions)
<zetheroo> iceroot: that is not making a difference ... I can still see everything actually from the root level of the filesystem and access all the folders from the other machine
<idusty> phox_; :P I'm sure it'll be fine!
<iceroot> zetheroo: that is no problem
<hhhhh> Hey, is there any replacement for Anydvd software on linux? i need to rip a dvd to my hdd and make it region free ....
<CloudMonkee> s3r3b1t7, but i'll keep that in mind not to obfuscate it
<s3r3n1t7> s3r3n1t7, i'm saving you the trouble of having to get your dictionary
<iceroot> zetheroo: you cant read important files
<iceroot> zetheroo: just see them with ls
<stanman246> am running 8.04 LTS as an openvz host, read that 10.04 LTS is not supporting the openvz kernel, I feel I can't upgrade to 10.04
<jrib> !dvd | hhhhh
<ubottu> hhhhh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CloudMonkee> s3r3n1t7, oh maybe i didn't understand or took context wrong
<sipior> hhhhh: i believe "handbrake" will do what you want.
<stanman246> is there a way to run the openvz kernel in 10.04 lts?
<Oins> Hi. I used "lp -o number-up=2 *.pdf" to print all PDF files. This works fine, but in the printer queue there  is only one big printerjob listed. is there a parameter to show every job apart?
<hhhhh> thanks
<s3r3n1t7> CloudMonkee, probably the wrong context. I did not mean you are cursing, I merely tried to explain the meaning of the word obfuscate in this context. But let's not stroll offtopic ;-)
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> do anyone know how to remove automatic mount on windows partitions, in Lucid ?
<unya> hi, could someone tall me how to check whether BIOS enabled VT-x?
<melodie_> and also to fix more restrictive permissions ? as it is the user has all rights and all files belong to the user...
<melodie_> unya, in the BIOS, advanced settings section ?
<CloudMonkee> anyone know the name of virtual box to download it via command line?
<s3r3n1t7> CloudMonkee, virtualbox-ose
<CloudMonkee> hence virtualbox doesn't work
<unya> melodie, there is no opion in BIOS
<iceroot> unya: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<idusty> melodie_; sorry that is a bit out of my mounting knowledge... -hehehe mounting knowledge-
<Pici> CloudMonkee: virtualbox-ose
<lassegul> stanman246: a quick google search reveals that openvz kernels are all non 2.6.3x ,and 10.04 wont boot with kernels older than 2.6.3x
<CloudMonkee> s3r3n1t7, ty
<unya> CloudMonkee, VirtualBox,  I think
<melodie_> idusty, hehehe  : unmounting knowledge, or not mounting knowledge
<lassegul> stanman246: i know very little about it though
<melodie_> idusty, so you can't
<melodie_> no luck !
<Slartibart> Doesn't gnome save desktop icon positions between restarts?
<jrib> Oins: use a for loop to start a job for each pdf maybe?
<idusty> melodie_; No you probably can, I just don't know >.< I know that auto-mount is a bit of an issue with desktop, sometimes. I thought it was just a further option within the fstab >.<
<Cammy_> Any ideas why gnome-settings-daemon won't run at startup?  (if I add it to startup apps manually, it starts then dies)
<unya> iceroot, i've checked the information in /proc/cpuinfo, My CPU has the feature of VT-x, but I don't know how to check the BIOS status
<zetheroo> iceroot: just checked ... I can open any image in /home/username/
<Oins> jrib: yes, but i think to remember that in past i got several jobs, not only one big
<matteo1990> I have choosed to start Ubuntu directly with my account so when i log in i have to put the password in the keyring. Any way to skip this?
<phox_> I have a problem with sharing to a win-pc over the local network using samba. I can acces the ubuntu-server, but when i try to acces a certain hard drive is says that i am not allowed to acces it, or that the network path doesnt exist (have had different results). What could be the problem?
<idusty> melodie_; changing permissions should just be a chown command I would have thought too! But I don't understand your request fully.
<dto> hi. compiz doesn't start automatically on login. the compiz fusion icon thinks compiz is running, but it doesn't work until i select it again.
<idusty> phox_; Hi again! :P
<iceroot> zetheroo: then dont use r for others
<phox_> idusty: haha, yeah hi.
<iceroot> unya: never seen than you can disable vt-x in bios
<defswork> dto, you might have a saved session that doesnt parse
<idusty> phox_; Do you have the correct path listed in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file?
<cemil> hi there - anyone here familiar with libimobile / rhytmbox?
<dto> defswork: how might i fix that? i have been thinking something is up with my gnome-config :)
<iceroot> !anyone | cemil
<ubottu> cemil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<melodie_> idusty, I realized that the windows boot partition and system partition are not only mounted automatically but they are readable and writable by the ordinary user as well. which is very wrong !
<phox_> idusty: havent checked that file, did it in the graphic thingy in administration. ill check that
<defswork> dto, delete all your saved sessions
<KinKing> matteo1990, You wanna skip the login screen?
<dto> defswork: where are they?
<idusty> phox_; Oh ok sorry I only know command line :P
<melodie_> the first ordinary user : my 10 years old son, will start learning to deal with it, but I don't want to restore his windows if he screws it  because of this kind of stupid detail
<dto> defswork: am i supposed to set Desktop Effects to normal? it's "none" now.
<abhijain> hello
<abhijain> i am deleted my pannel and now i am unable to connect internet from mobile bluetooth
<melodie_> idusty, what suprises me is not to find any sort of easy to go way to fix this
<idusty> melodie_; Ahhh.. All I can suggest is being extremely careful with file permissions! I can't give much advice as I'm still learning such myself!
<defswork> rm -R ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session
<melodie_> incredible
<phox_> idusty: yeah i checked it's the right path..
<melodie_> idusty, I may put a "chmod 700" on the directory /media
<defswork> dto, if you have the same issue as I did - do that rm, log out and in again and then turn on compiz
<phox_> idusty: and acces it set to everyone
<melodie_> the easiest may be to get rid of the mounting of theses directories
<dto> defswork: what should i delete? i don't know where the sessions are.
<idusty> meldoie_; Totally your choice :P I'm heaps careful with permissions. I've messed them up with windows, and had issues... Let alone with a pretty strict system like Linux! Lol
<defswork> dto,  rm -R ~/.config/gnome-session/saved-session
<unya> iceroot, the VT-x option in BIOS is hided by OEM, and deault is disabled, so i falshed BIOS and want to check if it have enabled.
<salil> Hi.. "rm -rf *.o" does not remove all ".o" files recursively if there are none at the top level directory.. What can be done?
<melodie_> idusty, I am not really learning myself, just discovering the new ways in ubuntu :?
<dto> defswork: thank you :)
<morgan> melodie_: Mount read only.
<abhijain> any one help me i am deleted my pannel and no i am unable to connect my internet connection becoz i lost my wireless icon from pannel
<idusty> phox_; Hrm! Ok. If you go to a command line and actually type the same path within the smb.conf file, you can see it?
<dto> defswork: brb
<melodie_> morgan, that is also an idea
<ChogyDan> salil: Im not sure myself, but I just add more stars, */*.o
<idusty> phox_; What other lines were mentioned within the smb.conf file. Was it browseable=yes? >.<
<melodie_> morgan, I should configure it in fstab to override the default choices : right ?
<morgan> melodie_: Edit the /etc/fstab and add the ro option.
<phox_> idusty: yeah writable, browseable and guest ok = yes :)
<abhijain> how can i get default pannel
<rpc> do you have to use DRI for radeon 7500 under 9.10?
<melodie_> morgan, I have to add a whole line : nothing is configured there. It should not even mount the windows boot partition !
<idusty> phox_; Ok. Hm. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Aidar-Nagato> mmm... looks like ubuntu thinks that my touchpad is on /dev/input/event8 (/var/log/Xorg.0.log), but if i try cat /dev/input/event8 there is nothing, i tried to add touchpad to /etc/X11/xorg.conf with /dev/psaux nothing changes. however i can use touchpad now, but without scrolling (i can't change its settings at all)
<matteo1990> KinKing, I have yust skipped this because i log in directly with my account but it's asked me to enter the password for the keyring, and i dunno how to set it automatically.
<giada> iao
<giada> ciao
<giada> irc
<salil> Hi.. "rm -rf *.o" does not remove all ".o" files recursively if there are none at the top level directory.. What can be done?
<lassegul> abhijain: sudo debconf gnome-panel should do the trick
<melodie_> morgan, I have almost finished updating, so I'll look if ntfs-3g is installed, from within Synaptic, just after
<phox_> idusty: 9.04, or whatever it is. The second newest! The sharing is fine on the other disk, so im thinking it has to do with restrictions of the whole disk
<defswork> salil, find . -name '*.o' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<lassegul> abhijain: you'll have to log in and out after that
<idusty> phox_; Is it server, or just desktop?
<dto> defswork: ok i did that and logged back in, but still had to start compiz manually.
<KinKing> matteo1990, Did you set it under System -> Administration -> Login screen?
<idusty> phox_; Ah! That's certainly a possibility! Unfortunately I do not know a lot about permissions if that appears to be your issue.
<defswork> dto, yeah but maybe now it works if you log out and back in
<dto> also, i tried adding the compiz icon to startup programs, and i couldn't figure out the executable name.
<dto> defswork: ok i will try in a moment
<lassegul> abhijain: hold on, that info i gave u seems to not work anymore
<idusty> phox_; With my 9.04 install, I had to restart the samba daemon to actually reflect changes to the smb.conf file. But if you can see the share, it just won't let you access it..
<phox_> idusty: desktop
<salil> defswork: Thanks a ton, works..
<phox_> idusty: but i run alot of server applications on it
<idusty> phox_; Doesn't samba have a log file? /var/log/samba/
<unya> iceroot, do you mean that I can't get the information of BIOS about VT-x in Ubuntu?
<idusty> phox_; Log files = win!
<phox_> idusty: ill run it with gedit..
<geekphreak> hello all
<lassegul> abhijain: http://martinwebster.info/2009/06/13/restore-default-ubuntu-panel/  <--- follow this guide
<morgan> melodie_: Type mount on it's own and it will list all mounts. Take the details you need from there - /dev/sda1 or whatever, mount point, etc. You seem to know what you're about anyway.
<dto> defswork: and i am still getting tearing issues with nvidia despite all the sync-to-vblank boxes being checked
<abhijain> lassegul: is there another option without pannel icon can we get connect
<geekphreak> abhijain: what did you do now :)
<defswork> dto, using vdp ?
<dto> what's vdp?
<lassegul> abhijain: im not following you
<[A]KangB> Hi people!
<melodie_> morgan, I do that, good idea
<abhijain> geekphreak: pannel is deleted by mistake
<phox_> idusty: yeah the map exist and it has alot of files^^
<defswork> dto, vdpau
<geekphreak> abhijain: both ?
<idusty> phox_; did you check the /var/log/samba log files?
<abhijain> geekphreak: no only one
<idusty> phox_; The key will surely be in there..
<lassegul> abhijain: i understand. press ALT + F2 to get the RUN dialog. there type in gnome-terminal and from there type in the commands in the guide
<geekphreak> right click that >> add new panel
<matteo1990> KinKing, I have setted here to not show the login screen, in fact i don't see it. The problem is after i ahve logged in, i have a window where is asked for my password for keyring
<dto> defswork: i see vdpau packages in synaptic, but no program.
<phox_> idusty: okey, which file should i check?
<wooj>  my totem browser plugin has no sound when playing a video, but if I download and play the exact same file in totem, I magically have sound.  Anyone have any ideas why that might be?
<dto> defswork: do you mean the nvidia options menu thing?
<defswork> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<phox_> idusty: think i found it :D a file with the name of my comp
<unya> Question again: How to check if the BIOS enable or disable VT-x, help
<idusty> phox_; I'm not sure how the log files work. I'm assuming, as I don't generally map to other workstations from my server, that each of the log files represents the remote computer accessing the server.
<mbou> hi, I need to get tomorrow's date so a user pointed me to a program called simply "date", if I run it from a terminal with date --date='tomorrow' it works, but the date is displayed using my Swedish locale and I need English, is there any way to change that? I looked in the MAN pages, but found nothing :/
<[A]KangB> Since i have Lucid installed, the window decorator always fail and i have to do "compiz --replace &" to take it back. how can i fix it? thanks
<dnivra> hello. I just installed choqok. can someone tell me why can't I send any twitter updates: it says "proxy not found".
<KinKing> matteo1990, Hmm, do you have any programs that are starting automatically when you log back in?
<lassegul> dto: remember that you will have tearing on one monitor if you have two monitors connected. last time i checked there was no way around this
<melodie_> morgan, what would be the options in fstab to *not mount* theses ?
<dnivra> I checked my global network proxy settings it's set to direct connection; I didn't find any settings in choqok
<Vigo> mbou: Search for tzdate
<dto> lassegul: i only have 1 monitor connected now. but i tried it before, perhaps it's still messing around with the other connector?
<jrib> mbou: man locale, see relevant environment variables you can use on the line
<dto> defswork: how do I tell whether vdpau is running?
<lassegul> dto: vdpauinfo or some package like that
<idusty> phox_; Any revealing details within these logs?
<lassegul> dto: what card do you have?
<geekphreak> hi jrib sir
<Vigo> mbou: Sorry, tzdata
<jrib> hello geekphreak
<dto> GeForce GT 220 with 1024mb ram. it says PureVideo HD on the side of the box
<alaa_> where to find installed fonts on Ubuntu 9.04?
<lassegul> dto: its supported
<Cyclist2> jrib: I verified the cronjob and it IS ok; I am now in the process of seting up my user mail account...
<jrib> Cyclist2: okj
<melodie_> never ming
<dto> lassegul: cool :).
<melodie_> mind
<dto> lassegul: , defswork: so i will have to do extra configuration?
<matteo1990> KinKing, Maybe is the network manager
<hellyeah> !find graphics.h
<idusty> phox_; Any revealing details within these logs?
<geekphreak> alaa_: /usr/share/fonts ?
<Vigo> melodie: Compiz starting?
<ubottu> File graphics.h found in clanlib-doc, doc-linux-html, docbook-dsssl-doc, docbook-xsl-doc-html, euler-doc (and 35 others)
<morgan> melodie_: Mine is listed in the fstab. If I remove that it doesn't mount. Is yours listed? Here's my mount line -  /dev/sda2  /windows ntfs-3g    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<Cork> when starting xsession it initialize something for the network manager (so you get the applet in the panel) anyone know where this is started from?
<KinKing> matteo1990, I also get a prompt for my keyring when I log in, but it's from kmess... cuz it auto-starts. So that's how I figured
<Cork> *gnome-session
<alaa_> geekphreak: yes, thanks
<dnivra> hello. I just installed choqok. can someone tell me why can't I send any twitter updates: it says "proxy not found". I checked my global network proxy settings it's set to direct connection; I didn't find any settings in choqok
<dto> lassegul: i can't find any sort of package for vdpau status. all i can find in synaptic is the vdpau libs
<geekphreak> alaa_: welcome
<jrib> Cork: nm-applet is in startup programs
<morgan> melodie_: Replace defaults with ro, should do the job and allow access to files on the win system too.
<melodie_> morgan, so your umask is a 770 permission, if I want to forbid... well that doesn't change the problem : 3 win7 partitions over 3 are mounted
<melodie_> morgan, I don't want any to be mounted
<kolla> how do I tell gnome keyring manager to keep away from my ssh keys and subversion?
<melodie_> not mounted at all
<melodie_> I sftw ;)
<hellyeah> !find dos.h
<ubottu> Found: doschk
<Cork> jrib: thx, do you know how to start gnome-session without getting the desktop (from remote ssh)
<melodie_> Cork, stop gdm
<melodie_> sudo service gdm stop
<Cork> its uninstalled alrady
<jrib> Cork: not sure what you want.  vnc?
<noen> Hi, I just upgraded, and my windows have gone funny, the X _ and # button are on the left side on the window border, and I lack the . button on the left side
<Cork> im trying to start the panels and other needed parts (like nm-applet) from a cygwin session
<unya> could some one help me how to check whether the BIOS enabled VT-x in Ubuntu?
<Cork> with remote xserver
<melodie_> Cork, then you don't want gnome-session ?
<Alexander1> hello everyone
<geekphreak> !resetpanels > abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain, please see my private message
<jrib> Cork: why not just use vnc?
<IdleOne> !controls | noen
<ubottu> noen: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Cork> jrib: i want to run it as multi window
<hellyeah> !find graphics.h
<ubottu> File graphics.h found in clanlib-doc, doc-linux-html, docbook-dsssl-doc, docbook-xsl-doc-html, euler-doc (and 35 others)
<melodie_> unya, bios only take care of Input/Output : nothing more
<phox_> idusty: no, really havent found anything useful yet..
<idusty> phox_; Wow delay! Lol
<melodie_> unya, is that related to your graphics ?
<noen> IdleOne: ok, what about the . button (always on top, move window to workspace X etc menu)
<Pici> !msgthebot | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy
<matteo1990> KinKing, Do you know a way to let it start without asking anything?
<phox_> idusty: well i was taking a leak lol xD Fuck this. Why cant I just pop in a drive and share it?!
<geekphreak> phox_: watch language
<noen> IdleOne: oh, it reappeared, thanks alot !
<idusty> phox_; :P Naughty!
<IdleOne> noen: follow the link ubottu gave and that will... you got it :)
<idusty> phox_; What's the path you are sharing, Phox_?
<IdleOne> morning geekphreak
<scunizi> does ssh remote X mean I can run a desktop from the host machine on the remote (no vnc/RDP)
<unya> melodie_, I want to install Ubuntu Server 64 in Virtual Box
<Medion> hi, i want create new user (in shell) with specific group and a home/user folder, someone know how to do that ?
<phox_> idusty: i've tried to change the path names, and reboot so im gonna check a few things now
<erUSUL> Medion: man adduser
<scunizi> unya: you can do that if your main system is also 64bit
<geekphreak> Medion: useradd command
<geekphreak> or adduser
<idusty> phox_; Be sure to keep us up to date, sir.. or ma'am!
<KinKing> matteo1990, You can try asking that to everyone since I'm not really experienced, but you have a more accurate question now =P
<melodie_> unya, you can't install 64bits versions in virtualbox, it can't use it (illegal instruction : won't even boot)
<C_Classic> Hello. I just updatet to "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx -". But now my wireless adapter is not recognized anymore. It's a "Intersil Prism". Any ideas what's the problem? [Note: I'm german]
<melodie_> try a regular i386 version
<unya> scunizi, yes my main system is Ubuntu desktop 64, and need to enable VT-x .
<Markive> Hi Helpers, I'm trying to find an ap to burn an iso image to DVD any ideas? Thanks
<C_Classic> Markive: Brasero
<IdleOne> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bazhang> gnomebaker brasero k3b Markive
<unya> melodie_, even if I enable the VT-x?
<Markive> Thanks very much for your time Helpers
<melodie_> unya,
<geekphreak> Markive: welcome
<phox_> idusty: i fucked up shit big time when i tried to change the path names xD ill change it back.
<chalet16> I'm using Firefox in lucid and flash player can't display Thai language, how can I fix this?
<idusty> phox_; :P LANGUAGE
<matteo1990> KinKing :=
<geekphreak> phox_: please again watch your language, keep it clean
<idusty> phox_; They gonna be all mad!
<IdleOne> !language | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<phox_> aww hell naw
<idusty> phox_; lol!
<matteo1990> Anyone knows how to le the keyring starts without asking anything?
<s3r3n1t7> phox_, please do not use that language here.
<idusty> phox_; So... Sit-Rep!
<Medion> why for example i do "useradd -g cacti cactiuser" i just have "$" when i log on ?  i would like something like "cactiuser@ubuntu:"  any idea ?
<KinKing> matteo1990, Supposed to ask about a specific program, and you were to find out which one, but sure o _o
<phox_> idusty: it worked again when i wrote "sudo mount -a" in terminal. Before i did that i couldnt even acces the hard drive! Maybe i should add that so it automaticcly runs at start?
<ema_> hello guys
<geekphreak> Medion: did not get ou sorry
<IdleOne> !hi | ema_
<ubottu> ema_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ema_> i am having problems to compile c++ programs. anyone who can help
<idusty> phox_; As long as the mount is correct within your fstab, you shouldn't have to run "sudo mount -a". It should mount upon startup.
<s3r3n1t7> !compile | ema_
<geekphreak> ema_: please ask, thank you
<ubottu> ema_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> Medion: Because you use useradd not 'adduser', useradd does not setup all the convenciences that you normally get with a user, like the a sane default shell, etc.
<phox_> idusty: Hm, weird. It just says that only root could mount it..
<ema_> i did try to compile but i am getting errors
<matteo1990> KinKing, in my opinion the keyring is a gnome feature, related with another program but i should be able to let it starts on his own
<phox_> idusty: and i copied the line in my fstab from the ubuntu wiki so it's correct
<s3r3n1t7> idusty, No. Fstab does only automount when you set the option for it, otherwise it will be mounted on first access (in my experience).
<C_Classic> Does anyone know how to use a wireless device which is just recognized by hwinfo (meanst that it doesn't appear at iwconfig)? My wireless card doesn't work anymore since I updatet to 10.04 LTS
<idusty> phox_; "sudo mount -a"? And it asked for sudo couldn't?
<geekphreak> ema_: what error?
<Pici> Medion: Copy the contents of /etc/skel/ into that user's home directory
<idusty> phox_; Ahh! Possibly correct.. Obviously you changed the device location etc?
<ema_> seems to the compiler doesnt recognise c++ headers
<phox_> idusty: i tried to acces it through nautilus, said only root could mount it. Yeah i did but i changed it back :P
<nmvictor> i have posted a problem in ubuntuforums[http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9241641] regarding not being able to boot into my ibook after installing and reinstalling karmic and jaunty severally. Can anyone please help, I hyave used this iBook before with jaunty so im sure whatever the proble, their is got to be  solution
<idusty> s3r3n1t7; Oh! Yeah from that point of view. Provided he has the right options in the fstab, it should get parsed is possibly more what I meant to say; sorry!
<geekphreak> ema_: ok
<ljsoftnet> i use wubi to install ubuntu 10.04, but after reboot, after the ubuntu logo and dots finish loading, i get this message "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot", can i fix this
<Medion> Pici: thx i 'll try with adduser
<idusty> phox_; Wanna copy/paste the line of code within the fstab for your mount?
<phox_> idusty: "/dev/sdb1   /media/media/   ext3    defaults     0        2"
<nmvictor> i have posted a problem in ubuntuforums[http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9241641] regarding not being able to log into my ibook after installing and reinstalling karmic and jaunty severally. Can anyone please help, I hyave used this iBook before with jaunty so im sure whatever the proble, their is got to be  solution
<ChrisC_> Hello, how do I merge a unconditioned partition, with my main partition. Is it possible?
<ema_> the error i am getting  is cout was not decleared
<phox_> idusty: and i ran "sudo lshw -C disk" to se the correct logical name
<geekphreak> ema_: try something using like geany which i prefer for coding :) , but in regards to your problem, what does the code do?
<Alexander1> .h
<VirtualDisaster> anyone else having a issue w/ ubuntu *not* loading vbox modules during boot? I have to manually load them
<ema_> i have tried with geany and it wont compile
<idusty> phox_; Ok! If you run a "df" you should be able to confirm it's the right file system (And you're not trying to mount your like, swap, or grub partition or something) >.<
<[A]KangB> Since i have Lucid installed, the window decorator always fail and i have to do "compiz --replace &" to take it back. how can i fix it? thanks
<nmvictor> is their a way i could access the system BIOS in my iBook and be able to reset the date and time as suggested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9241641
<idusty> phox_; Even if I think /media/media is a horrible name for the folder :P lol
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: you can use gparted, but backup data while working with partition
<ljsoftnet> i use wubi to install ubuntu 10.04, but after reboot, after the ubuntu logo and dots finish loading, i get this message "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot", can i fix this
<mintce> what is linuxmint 8 xfce channel plz
<Pici> !mintsupport | mintce
<ubottu> mintce: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<KinKing> matteo1990, Well hmkay, I don't really get what you did to get this feature out of it, though. If you got auto login on, it doesn't do that to me. If that's not it, then nevermind
<ema_> i have tried to compile with geany and the error i am getting is cout is dont declared
<ChrisC_> geekphreak: Do I format the unconditioned partition to ext4 first, before merge?
<RobHu> I realise this is probably a Parallels issue, but I upgraded from Ubuntu 9 to 10 with a Parallels VM and my network interface disappeared. Any ideas what I might do to get it back?
<cr33p> hey, could someone help me to load a driver correctly with ndiswrapper?
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: it is unallocated, you should be able to resize :)
<phox_> idusty: well i'm going to have media on it so xD Okey, so i just ran df and it says that sdb1 is not the system disk and it is mounted at media/media ^^
<ChrisC_> geekphreak: I want to add it to my main partition.
<geekphreak> ema_: then you aint using cout properly, can you pastebin code
<dto> defswork: the system seems to think this monitor refreshes at 59.88 hz
<Deltachaos> vote for CS5 on linux: http://poll.pollcode.com/Xxah
<dto> whereas compiz updates at 60...
<nmvictor> Could anyone please help or is their a different support channel for ubuntu users on macbooks and iBooks?
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: umm
<garysun> hello
<idusty> phox_; lol yeah i'm just playin'. Ok so right mount. Right path.. Can you access it now?
<geekphreak> IdleOne: that might hamper grub right?
<ema_> #include <isotream.h> int main(){ cout << "test" << endl; return 0;}
<ChrisC_> geekphreak: not possible ha?
<phox_> from the ubuntu pc (im on it through vnc) but not the specific hard drive from my win pc
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: 1 sec, you can gparted for resizing, but if partiton number changed, it might be a bit of issue
<erle-> how do i get rid of those ugly card games ubuntu themes?
<erle-> they are pain in the eyes
<idusty> phox_; Okey! Wanna copy the line you are using to share it within the /etc/samba/smb.conf file?
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: its alwas possible, you might have to work with grub again !!
<geekphreak> Pici: you there?
<geekphreak> anyone?
<nmvictor> i have posted a problem in ubuntuforums[http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9241641] regarding not being able to log into my ibook after installing and reinstalling karmic and jaunty severally. Can anyone please help, I hyave used this iBook before with jaunty so im sure whatever the proble, their is got to be  solution
<melodie_> morphix, I uninstall ntfs-3g and ntfs-3g75
<ema_> #include <iostream.h>
<ema_> int main()
<ema_> {
<ema_> 	cout << "Hello world" << endl;
<ema_> 	
<ema_> 	return 0;
<FloodBot1> ema_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChrisC_> geekphreak: Yeah I got grub working again.
<Pici> geekphreak: yesss?
<melodie_> now, how to prevent grub from displaying entries to partition that don't have to be booted ? in other words, is there an efficient guy to configure grub2 ?
<cr33p> hey, could someone help me to load a driver correctly with ndiswrapper?
<geekphreak> Pici:  ChrisC_  is trying to merge partiton to main /, that might hamper grub right?
<VirtualDisaster> anyone else having a issue w/ ubuntu *not* loading vbox modules during boot? I have to manually load them
<idusty> phox_; as per above, however.. use that paste.ubuntu.com thingy!
<ljsoftnet> i use wubi to install ubuntu 10.04, but after reboot, after the ubuntu logo and dotsfinish loading, i get this message "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot", can i fix this
<geekphreak> ema_: you do not paste code in room to paste multiple lines you the site
<geekphreak> !paste > ema_
<ubottu> ema_, please see my private message
<phox_> idusty: okey, ill work on it for a while then post it all on paste-something
<ChrisC_> geekphreak:That's fine I can bring grub back up again. Learned that.
<nsahoo> can't get vmware-workstation 7.0.1 to run on lucid lynx.
<idusty> phox_; Okey.
<Pici> geekphreak: It shouldn't, but I'd have a CD on hand to replace grub just in case.
<unya> melodie_, disable the -x in /etc/grub.d/
<ema_> did you get to see my code
<Xaevo> can someone help me in PM?
<geekphreak> Pici: thats what i though
<Xaevo> i have some server troubles
<ChrisC_> geekphreak:So do you know?
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: good luck mate
<bazhang> Xaevo, ask here
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: know what?
<melodie_> unya, what is "-x" ?
<geekphreak> ema_: did you get pm from ubottu
<ljsoftnet> i use wubi to install ubuntu 10.04, but after reboot, after the ubuntu logo and dots finish loading, i get this message "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot", can i fix this
<ChrisC_> geekphreak:Know how to merge empty partitions.
<nsahoo> error compiling vmware module
<nearo> cr33p: there are some tools in the ubuntu repositories to configure ndiswrapper. tried them out?
<toader> Hi, in linux, is there any PDF marker? I want to make it on the pdf document. thanks
<Xaevo> bazhang, i prefer some 1-1 chat so i can explain everything without having to type it all over again because of the megaactivity here
<melodie_> unya, what file in /etc/grub.d ?
<chrisfrog> hey
<Xaevo> i have a problem with my /home mount on a seperate disk
<Xaevo> it keeps failing
<geekphreak> ema_: the code was blocked by floodbot a bit, can you paste it on site recommened
<Xaevo> I/O errors
<chrisfrog> has anyone installed trac from apt and got a quick howto?
<bazhang> Xaevo, then you may wish to check Ubuntuforums, this is a group support channel, more eyes to see mistakes
<melodie_> unya, there is no -x in any of the /etc/grub.d files according to grep
<geekphreak> ChrisC_: huh?
<hamzaatova3> why does fspot crashes upon exporting/
<erUSUL> Xaevo: i/o errors --> dying disk ? ---> make a backup ASAP
<sarthorks> hey, i had a hard shutdown, and now my rhythmbox web radio stations list is empty. how can i get it back?
<idusty> erUSUL; Would smartctl be a good idea at this stage too? To determine if there's a failing attribute? >.<
<geekphreak> hamzaatova3: works ok here mate
<red> How can I remove the "Login Keyring" alltogether? I'm using automatic login on my home desk pc and quite frankly - I don't understand the logic behind having automatic logon but WiFi requires a password even if I've set it to autoconnect!
<ema_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429517/
<bloopletech> Is HAL gone in lucid?
<Xaevo> erUSUL: disk ain
<erUSUL> idusty: why not?
<Xaevo> t
<Xaevo> failing
<red> sarthorks: ext3 or ext4 file system?
<ChrisC_> geekphreak:Don't worry forget it.
<Xaevo> erUSUL: SMART status says it's okay
<idusty> erUSUL; :P Just wondering! Lol
<Xaevo> erUSUL: am using ext4
<ema_> geekphreak_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/429517/
<sarthorks> red, my home is ext3 while root is ext4
<raven> EEPC 1005HA - internal microphone does not work with pulseaudio - any backports?
<red> mmh
<geekphreak> ema_: looking 1 sec please
<red> well, ext4 writes less frequently on disk than ext3
<sarthorks> red, so what should i do now?
<Pici> bloopletech: Mostly.
<geekphreak> ema_: try std::cout
<Medion> someone know why "adduser -g groupexample user"  dont work ?
<Marsover> poo
<Xaevo> Medion: use sudo ?
<red> sarthorks: I'm not quite sure, but this MIGHT be of help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=229143
<erUSUL> Xaevo: then revise the cables and connections on the disk (phisical both sata and power) make sure the PSU is enough to power your machine etc...
<idusty> Medion; Do you require sudo? >.<
<Medion> same with sudo
<geekphreak> ema_:  also just use #include <iostream>
<Xaevo> erUSUL: the cables are brand new
<Xaevo> erUSUL: can it be disk overheating?
<bloopletech> Pici: I was using HAL to set settings on my synaptics touchpad; where should I set them now instead?
<bloopletech> Actually...
<ema_> geekphreak_:it works
<idusty> Xaevo; I suggest SMARTCTL, I think it is. You can view some interesting attributes of the hard drive, and determine weather there is actually a defect with the drive.
<geekphreak> ema_: :)
<cr33p> nearo: yep
<jcrawford> hey guys i installed 10.04 to a thumb drive and am booting to it via usb boot but it still shows as a live user even though in USB Creator I used 4gb persistence.  Why would it keep booting as a live user and not as a normal install?
<Xaevo> idusty i was already using that
<erUSUL> Xaevo: dunno; i've not seen a single error msg from you. maybe you alredy did a pastebin of the relevant info from dmesg/logs ?
<idusty> Xaevo; It's how I found one of my drives was suffering from a RAW_READ_ERROR failure.
<linkof18> .
<scunizi> Error.. extension "Generic event extension" mission on display "localhost:10.0".  I get this while I'm running remote X and starting a firefox session. Any ideas?
<jamesdk> Bonjour
<erUSUL> Xaevo: i can only shoot in the dark
<idusty> Xaevo; And what are the results of a smartctl query of the drive?
<jamesdk> Hello
<ema_> geekphreak_: when i use #include <isostream>
<Xaevo> May  7 13:31:04 xix3 kernel: [  511.860162] ata2.00: model number mismatch 'ST31000322CS' != '31000322CS                            €'
<Xaevo> May  7 13:31:04 xix3 kernel: [  511.860169] ata2.00: revalidation failed (errno=-19)
<Xaevo> May  7 13:31:04 xix3 kernel: [  511.860258] ata2.00: limiting speed to UDMA/133:PIO3
<Xaevo> in my syslog
<jcrawford> when i saved a file to the desktop it did persist but is there a way to get a normal installation rather than this live user installation?
<Xaevo> i am using webmin
<Xaevo> >.>
<FloodBot1> Xaevo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raven> EEPC 1005HA - internal microphone does not work with pulseaudio - any backports?
<jcrawford> i used the i386 ISO for the install
<ema_> geekphreak_:thanks alot
<geekphreak> ema_: no worries, welcome
<Linkmom> Salut a tous !
<Linkmom> Salut Linkmom !
<matteo1990> When i start Ubuntu 10.04 i have setted it to automatically log in but after a second the keyring "default" ask me for password. This keyring was created by the network manager, how to avoid this request of password and let it starts alone?
<Linkmom> Salut coderdad !
<bazhang> Linkmom, please stop that
<bloopletech> Yeah damn, I thought the upgrade might have re-enabled the gnome mouse plugin in gnome settings deamon, but no dice
<Linkmom> Salut fraggle_laptop !
<linkof18> linkmom is my bot don't kick it ply!
<Linkmom> un bot ? ou ca ?
<Xaevo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429519/
<idusty> Xaevo; Ah! So you can't get the results of a smartctl query thingy?
<scunizi> matteo1990: so you want to eliminate *all* security it sounds like.
<jamesdk> Salut Linkmom !
<Linkmom> Salut jamesdk ;)
<Linkmom> Salut alberto1 !
<Linkmom> Salut SmokeyD !
<Linkmom> Salut fujnky !
<FloodBot1> Linkmom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcrawford> anyone have any ideas?
<jamesdk> UHuhu y'a des francais
<Pici> !fr | jamesdk
<ubottu> jamesdk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Xaevo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429519/
<bazhang> !webmin > Xaevo
<ubottu> Xaevo, please see my private message
<sarthorks> red, dunno what to do with that. my system did not run any fsck after the hard shutdown.
<abhijain> geekphreak: once again thanx
<jamesdk> Hello My name is tiger
<sarthorks> red, and my lost+found is empty.
<nmvictor> i have posted a problem in ubuntuforums[http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9241641] regarding not being able to log into my ibook after installing and reinstalling karmic and jaunty severally. Can anyone please help, I hyave used this iBook before with jaunty so im sure whatever the proble, their is got to be  solution
<raven> EEPC 1005HA - internal microphone + pulseaudio?
<geekphreak> abhijain: ?
<Xaevo> i hate ebox >.<
<geekphreak> abhijain: welcome
<geekphreak> matteo1990: did you change password?
<DoWyzra> Hosanna bruderz
<ema_> geekphreak_:when i compile from the terminal this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/429521/
<abhijain> geekphreak: its also done by pkill gnome-panel
<matteo1990> geekphreak, I setted the password the first time i started Lucid
<Xaevo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429522/ SMARTCTL DUMP
<idusty> hmm?
<ema_> geekphreak_:
<erUSUL> Xaevo: can you paste all of the « dmesg | grep -i ata2.00 » output ?
<ema_> geekphreak_:i am using the hello world code.
<bloopletech> ema_, try in #c++
<matteo1990> erUSUL, You can paste it here and the post the link http://pastebin.com/
<Claydon> Hi, hoping someone can help me with a pretty simple problem. Trying to use the social side of ubuntu 10 and I have created my chat accounts (hotmail/irc) but I don't see anyway in seeing my contacts list in hotmail or talking in a channel in IRC. Thanks
<Xaevo> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429524/
<pardus> Sysinfo for 'vedat-pardus': Linux 2.6.31.13-131 running KDE Development Platform 4.4.3 (KDE 4.4.3), CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2392 MHz (4784 bogomips), HD: 24/35GB, RAM: 401/490MB, 126 proc's, 1.8h up
<geekphreak> ema_: i would change some syntax in your code, this aint actually the room for that ,
<GodricBrutus> a friend told me to set pulseaudio as default. i've been looking at guides, but i can't seem to get my sound to work now.
<hellyeah> what is the package for graphics.h c library
<ema_> bloopletech_:i dont get it. could you please elaborate?
<geekphreak> ema_: but google c++ syntax, using namespaces and all :)
<ema_> ok
<iceroot> hellyeah: use apt-file to find out
<bloopletech> ema_, I'm suggesting that you try your question in the #c++ chat room; this is a discussion room for ubuntu specific issues
<bloopletech> ema_ they are more likely to be able to help you
<ema_> geekphreak_: i am trying to get c++ compile in Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Xaevo: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<geekphreak> ema_: geany has that option already :)
<pardus> #pardus
<erUSUL> Xaevo: well smart can say that the disk is ok but it surely couses a lot of errors ....
<matteo1990> When i start Ubuntu 10.04 i have setted it to automatically log in but after a second the keyring "default" ask me for password. This keyring was created by the network manager, how to avoid this request of password and let it starts alone?
<ema_> bloopletech_:my c++ program wont compile in Ubuntu
<Medion> is it a way to get the same command "useradd -g group user" but with "adduser" ?
<bloopletech> ema_, but you've successfully compiled it elsewhere?
<minjoo> ema_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Xaevo> erUSUL: my disks are NOT hanging in the computer the official way
<GodricBrutus> a friend told me to set pulseaudio as default. i've been looking at guides, but i can't seem to get my sound to work now. http://imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<geekphreak> Medion: what are you trying to do ?
<Xaevo> erUSUL: i did a D.I.Y using some foam
<jcrawford> someone here have experience putting Ubuntu on a Thumb Drive?
<Xaevo> jcrawford: i do, pm me
<geekphreak> Medion: did you add the user?
<fevernova> hey
<ema_> blooptech_,yes i have compiled it well in windows using Dev C++
<jamesdk> hello
<ema_> i just dont want to work with windows anymore
<Marsover> hello jamesdk
<fevernova> i am trying to install a program, so far i have typed ,/configure now what do i do ?
<bloopletech> ema_, did you paste your source code link already?
<Medion> to create a new user but to force defaut group not to be user:user but user:group
<bloopletech> fevernova: if it didn't report any errors, run make and then sudo make install
<erUSUL> Xaevo: can you paste all of the « dmesg | grep -A2 -i ata2.00 » output  i think some of the errors got lost
<fevernova> thanks ill try that :)
<bloopletech> fevernova: make sure the make command finishes successuflly before running make install
<Ddorda> !clone | Shualdon
<ubottu> Shualdon: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jrib> fevernova: what program is this?
<abhijain> geekphreak: how can i check recent chat conversation on #ubuntu
<Xaevo> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429525/
<dto> defswork: my tearing occurs only during window moving, not video playback.
<erUSUL> Xaevo: ICRC often either a bad cable or power problem, though possibly an incorrect Ultra DMA mode setting by the driver
<sdk_lnx> Hello, can someone help me with usb cam ? the module is loaded but /dev/video0 is not present ?
<zylogz80> Can anyone recommend a monitor color calibration util for Gnome? My LCD is a bit washed out.
<ema_> bloopletch_yes i did
<geekphreak> abhijain: on pidgin loggin needs to be enabled
<pardus> #pardus-en
<Xaevo> erUSUL: it can be the cable stress, but it never happened, only today
<dto> defswork: however i can't seem to play dvd's. movie player says "error reading from resource" instead. i have ubuntu-restriced-extras installed though
<erUSUL> Xaevo: so either cabling is loose or is bad or power is not enough for all devices... or the drive is failing ...
<geekphreak> ema_: can i pm you?
<Xaevo> erUSUL: can it be a overheat problem?
<abhijain> geekphreak: ok
<erUSUL> Xaevo: do not think so. unless the heat affects the connections.
<erUSUL> Xaevo: just try ths disk in another computer ?
<Xaevo> erUSUL: the overheating can affect the PCB?
<platius> jcrawford;  format the drive with a linux format, boot an install cd with the tmbdrive in a socket.  Install on tdrive, put grub on the tdrive mbr.
<Xaevo> erUSUL: i dont have another computer
<geekphreak> ema_: ?
<GodricBrutus> a friend told me to set pulseaudio as default. i've been looking at guides, but i can't seem to get my sound to work now. http://imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<bloopletech> ema_: I don't think your problem is ubuntu specific; I don't think that your source code is valid Standard C++ code; if you try in #c++ they will be able to get you back on track
<ema_> geekphreak_ yes
<hellyeah> graphics.h does ot exist in ubuntu
<geekphreak> ema_: can i pm you?
<hellyeah> not
<DarsVaeda> hi i want to run a sync backup script (i already have written) periodically, at best at startup...but it should not slow down startup, what would be the best way? can you point me to a tutorial?
<iceroot> hellyeah: that is what apt-file was telling you?
<erUSUL> Xaevo: this is as far as i can go with this ... i told you what i think it is.
<ema_> geekphreak_:yes you can
<erUSUL> DarsVaeda: use cron/anacron ?
<erUSUL> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<bloopletech> DarsVaeda, alternatively have a look at System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<bloopletech> You could add your script to that list
<DarsVaeda> okay thanks!
<Xaevo> erUSUL: is there a way so i can install a thing on my server that will be my computer, and use my laptop to login to it?
<sdk_lnx> Hello, can someone help me with usb cam ? the module uvc is loaded but /dev/video0 is not present ?
<dto> hey i fixed the tearing defswork and lassegul... i turned off "indirect rendering"
<dto> now window movement is smooth as glass!
<erUSUL> Xaevo: ssh; VNC; plain X
<erUSUL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Xaevo> erUSUL: you are getting me wron
<Xaevo> i want a GUI on my laptop, and the system operates over the internet, everything running on my laptop is in fact on my server
<bloopletech>  Xaevo: you mean like a thin client?
<Xaevo> bloopletech: what is a thin client!?
<DASPRiD> sounds like it
<erUSUL> Xaevo: vnc is that... althought over internet it will be slow
<bloopletech> Xaevo, google 'thin client' for more info
<EgYPaRaDoX> gdm?
<jumbers> If I export a variable to bash, will it persist through logins? If not, how can I make it do so?
<bloopletech> jumbers: put it in ~/.bashrc
<bloopletech> jumbers: like VARNAME=value
<geekphreak> ema_: good luck
<Xaevo> bloopletech: kinda like thin client, but then not slow
<jcrawford> thanks platius the only concern i have is that the live cd version scans hardware and i don't think a regular install does
<jcrawford> so maybe the live version is the best for a thumb drive which will be used on any number of computers lol
<Xaevo> jcrawford: pm me
<al-tabq> where do i change nautilus to show the full path in text not in these blocks?
<bloopletech> Xaevo: well, you may want to have a look at something like http://www.thinstation.org/
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy
<platius> jcrawford; ahh  also I installed propietery graphic driver so when I boot int a PC without the same graphics it fails.
<bloopletech> al-tabq, click the pencil in the left of the toolbar
<mati> where can I find a tool a type remote desktop connection
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> arial font is looking like this >> http://img532.imageshack.us/i/fontfb.png/
<bloopletech> al-tabq, actually ignore that
<silv3r_m00n> it is not supposed to be like that , how do I fix it
<rcsheets`osu> Does something exist to check the hashes of installed files against what the deb files say they should be?
<user__> hi
<geekphreak> rcsheets`osu: i think rkhunter does that
<tesla> Hello all, what is required to force Ubuntu install certain package like gparted for example from livecd, do Ubiquity controls installation progress?
<user__> I cant mount a partition of a usb
<killerzona> esto que es?
<Pici> !es | killerzona
<ubottu> killerzona: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<al-tabq> bloopletech, heheh, k cuz i couldn't find that pencil^^
<mati> where can I find a tool a type remote desktop connection
<allu2> for old laptop is it better to use normal or netbook remix version of ubuntu?
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, install the ms core fonts if you don't have them already
<rcsheets`osu> geekphreak: thanks. i'll look into that.
<user__> my commando is mount /dev/sde3 /media/prueba/ -t ext3 and the dmesg|tail say
<bloopletech> mati: try vnc
<nigercunnt> Wee! Look at me! I'm a faggot masochist with my faggot masochists' OS! Look at me! Look at me! Look at me! I can't play WMVs! Ain't I cool!
<nigercunnt> Hey, I remember one time out on the ranch I was with my brother and I decided to pull a trick on my brother. I took two thick, dense cords of sheep feces and put it in a bowl. I gave to my brother and told him it was chocolate pudding. He began to eat the sheep feces. In fact, HE FINISHED EVERY LAST BIT! My brother ate sheep shit!!! But the funny thing is, I don't even have a brother! It was me! I ATE SHEEP SHIT!!!
<jcrawford> yea i would not want any proprietary drivers to be installed
<user__> EXT3-fs error (device sde3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 0 not in group (block 114638851)!
<user__> [  340.744285] EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!
<user__> any ideas?
<mati> ok thanks
<silv3r_m00n> bloopletech: then from where did the arial font come ?
<red> I'm having real bad FPS issues with Compiz, using nvidia-current and this has been present since I changed from Lucid Lynx alpha to Release. Yesterday after fiddling aroudn I noticed that starting compiz with --loose-binding fixed it - but now it's no longer helping at all.
<mati> in Linux there is no such built-in tools like in xp??
<red> With metacity the framerate is very smooth.
<bloopletech> mati: no, but they are pretty easy to install AFAIK
<choi> i'm having trouble with my video. images are too sharp. the nvidia settings for digital sharpening is already at 0, i think this has something to do with the driver
<geekphreak> mati: for what?
<bloopletech> mati: remember that rempote desktop wasn't even all there in xp home edition
<al-tabq> bloopletech, so you know how i get the textline back in 10.04?
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, possibly it's installed as an alias to another font but I'm just guessing
<bloopletech> al-tabq, actually I don't sorry
<mati> ok I understand I'm install vnc
<silv3r_m00n> I installed msttcorefonts
<al-tabq> bloopletech, thanks anyway
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, you may need to reboot after that (guessing again)
<bloopletech> al-tabq, np ;)
<silv3r_m00n> bloopletech: in karmic fonts were really good and perfect , I upgraded to lucid today , and after that fonts have become strange
<jtickle> hey everyone, running 10.04, can't seem to get my computer to talk to Ubuntu One
<silv3r_m00n> some became tall , some short , some roudish etc
<silv3r_m00n> I have written a small post in here >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9254793#post9254793
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, that's strange; what window manager and video card do you use?
<red> I'm having real bad FPS issues with Compiz, using nvidia-current and this has been present since I changed from Lucid Lynx alpha to Release. Yesterday after fiddling aroudn I noticed that starting compiz with --loose-binding fixed it - but now it's no longer helping at all. This isn't happending in metacity tho.
<Pici>  /mode -bo *!*@2001:470:1f11:4de::3 Pici
<Pici> oops
<geekphreak> :)
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, and do you have anything strange about your setup that you're aware of?
<tesla> Hello, EXPERT NEEDED what is required to force Ubuntu install certain package like gparted or xfsprogs for example from livecd, do Ubiquity controls installation progress what is installed out of box?
<silv3r_m00n> bloopletech: nothing as such
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype
<silv3r_m00n> simply upgraded karmic to lucid today
<silv3r_m00n> but I can clearly see something weird with the fonts
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, what video card and window manager do you use?
<bloopletech> sorry I can see you use KDE
<silv3r_m00n> yes
<silv3r_m00n> in gnome fonts are fine
<bloopletech> huh strange
<silv3r_m00n> they become funny in kde
<dto> this is great. i can drag a window with video playing around and it bends/warps at 60fps while the video is playing :)
<bloopletech> Sorry that's about the limit of my expertise in that area
<silv3r_m00n> no probs
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype - any solution?
<PrestonConnors> Hello, I am trying to tune the TCP stack on Ubuntu 9.10 for IPoIB. I was wondering if anyone had any good resources on what optimal settings might be for obtaining near 32Gbp/s, or if anyone has experience with Infiniband on Ubuntu in general that would like to talk about it! :)
<bloopletech> dto: I'm jealous; still hoping for ATI to fix tearing bugs or for proper support with the open source driver
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! Using UNE 10.04. Is there anyway to unlock the panel without switching to Gnome session workarounds?
<GodricBrutus> a friend told me to set pulseaudio as default. i've been looking at guides, but i can't seem to get my sound to work now. http://imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<dto> bloopletech: i had a nice ati card and then gave up. i went and bought a $100 USD nvidia card that supports the nv driver
<dto> nv i mean, proprietary nvidia
<red> bloopletech: tearing with compiz or metacity enabled?
<bloopletech> red: haven't tried with compiz disabled
<bloopletech> red: metacity is an alternative to gnome, am I correct?
<bloopletech> dto: wish I could do that, got a laptop ;)
<rcsheets`osu> Should all the files under /var/lib/dpkg/info normally be uid=0 and gid=0 ?
<jpds> rcsheets`osu: Yes.
<Scunizi> bloopletech: no
<choi> i'm having trouble with my video. images are too sharp. the nvidia settings for digital sharpening is already at 0, i think this has something to do with the driver
<bloopletech>  Scunizi: just reading up on it, worked it out
<dekroning> is it possible to not run a window manager, but have Xorg use "firefox" as my only gui application running? if so how can i configure this?
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype - any solution?
<tesla> Hello, EXPERT NEEDED what is required to force Ubuntu install certain package like gparted or xfsprogs for example from livecd, do Ubiquity controls installation progress what is installed out of box?
<red> I'm having real bad FPS issues with Compiz, using nvidia-current and this has been present since I changed from Lucid Lynx alpha to Release. Yesterday after fiddling aroudn I noticed that starting compiz with --loose-binding fixed it - but now it's no longer helping at all. This isn't happending in metacity tho.
<rcsheets`osu> ok, and this is probably bad, right? ...
<rcsheets`osu> kernel: [ 1775.985858] journal commit I/O error
<erUSUL> dekroning: it is possible.
<fevernova> jrib, sleuthkit
<soreau> red: metacity compositing is off by default
<Cyclist2> jrib: I have the user local mail account up and running [with 'dpkg-reconfigure postfix'] and set the MAILTO variable to that account; I modified the crontab line to include the MAILTO variable [let me know if it should come at the end, etc., will you?]; it's like: */2 * * * * MAILTO="user@domain" /path/to/script.sh; it is still NOT sending me any error messages; also, in the script, itself, I have the redirection '2>&1 >> /
<learner8> is there an app in the repos to send a document to a fax number over the internet?
<dekroning> erUSUL: do i need to configure this in gdm ?
<red> soreau: well ofcourse it is
<red> window effects etc come from compiz
<red> what I want to know is how to resolve the issue - some pointers what to check
<erUSUL> dekroning: no you have to configure your Xsession to run only the app you want (full screen mode becouse without a wm it is the only option)
<soreau> red: Yes but there is an option to have metacity do it's compositing which basically just means window shadows
<red> I've been trying to find out for quite a while now :l
<dekroning> erUSUL: k thanks
<geekphreak> erUSUL: interesting
<red> soreau: well avant-window-navigator requires compiz, I like the effects - it worked fine in karmic, lucid alpha, beta, but not on the release.
<soreau> red: Open gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/metacity/compositing_manager to turn it on
<red> I don't want to use metacity.
<bloopletech> red: hmm, you may be my hero - looks like the flickering is quite improved if not all gone
<bloopletech> I will have to do some more testing - if this works I owe you :)
<soreau> red: The point is to test if it happens with another compositing manager too
<om26er> how do I find out which thread is eating my cpu?
<red> soreau: didn't I already know it works, and I stated so :P
<bloopletech> Although I would like to have both worlds - compiz and this
<red> bloopletech: aye
<soreau> red: You're not making any sense
<erUSUL> om26er: top
<red> soreau: I've tested running with metacity - there are no problems, FPS is good. With compiz it isn't.
<EntityReborn> soreau, he means he already knew that, he stated it
<red> But metacity doesn't support effects like compiz does - and awn doesnt work with it either.
<soreau> red: and I said, metacity compositing is off by default
<soreau> red: You can't compare a compositing wm with a noncompositing wm
<red> I've tested with "metacity --replace"
<esperegu> anyone knows how to disable 'Emulate3Buttons'? I used to do it with an fdi file but since 10.04 it's supose to be done via udev ??
<soreau> it's not a valid comparison
<red> isn't that the same thing
<matteo1990> I get every 10 minutes on my 10.04 a BroadCast Accounts window, anyone knows how to stop it? Broadcast works good for everithing :)
<soreau> red: no
<red> alright, then I was mistaken. :)
<red> just a moment
<monty_hall> I know this is an ntfs-3g question, but I'll ask anyways.  I have an .NTFS-3G usermapping that works in a sense that I can assign ownership.  But by default any file that I create is root:root.  How can I change this where the user who creates owns.
<ganja> hello, I added an mail account on evolution and since I can't send email :(
<tesla> is there any experts who knows about Ubiquity
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<bloopletech> esperegu, I have a similar issue, try http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/01/new-configuration-world-order.html
<red> ok what the heck now - now it's working without a glitch again, soreau
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype - any solution?
<soreau> red: must be nvidia driver fun. ati is the way to go now days you know
<red> just restarted back to compiz for the 10th time or so with loose-binding on and it's working as expected
<ndlovu> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<red> im a poor student :)
<esperegu> bloopletech: k thx
<red> haven't been able to upgrade hardware in 2,5 years
<bloopletech> soreau: as long as you're not on an evergreen chipset
<bloopletech> esperegu, np
<red> and I've understood that ATI drivers are even worse
<bloopletech> red: AMEN
<soreau> bloopletech: evergreen will soon be supported in the open driver
<Flimm> How can I get a list of the packages that are installed by default on Ubuntu?
<bloopletech> although I haven't tried an nvidia card
<soreau> bloopletech: It already works without 3D
<red> bloopletech: anyway I was gonna say that if you want to fix video tearing completely - you need  to enable vsync aswell
<bloopletech> soreau, really? I asked in there and they said it didn't really
<red> not sure how thats done with ATI tho
<GodricBrutus> a friend told me to set pulseaudio as default. i've been looking at guides, but i can't seem to get my sound to work now. http://imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<bloopletech> red: I already have vsinc turned all they way on on amdccie
<soreau> bloopletech: In where? It does, really with latest kernel and userspace bits
<bloopletech> soreau, sorry, in #radeon
<matteo1990> I get every 10 minutes on my 10.04 a BroadCast Accounts window, anyone knows how to stop it? Broadcast works good for everything
<jrib> GodricBrutus: pulseaudio is default by default, you probably have a different issue
<soreau> bloopletech: Who said that and when?
<bloopletech> soreau, airlied said it just the other day
<shruggar> whenever I upgrade grub, it tries to change all my options to include a "root (hd0,0)" line. How do I stop it?
<bloopletech> soreau, but I wasn't 100% what the status was
<red> Well, this is how I fix tearing on nvidia: set vsync on from drivers, select sync device as my TV (using monitor+tv), then go to compiz settings and disable refresh rate detect and check vblank sync, and set the refresh rate manually to my TVs 60 (120, 180 is fine aswell, just have it update at the same dividable).
<jake1> hey room is  there a way to minimize thunderbird email to one of the panels instead of the ssystem tray below if that makes any sence
<soreau> bloopletech: Well it's not supported and 3D doesn't work yet but it works for 2D so far
<Guest3911> hi to all
<bloopletech> soreau, Really? Awesome
<Guest3911> i need help linux
<soreau> bloopletech: Soon it will be officially supported though, eventually
<red> Before I figured that out I had a shellscript that ran metacity --replace when starting up VLC :)
<soreau> ! help | Guest3911
<ubottu> Guest3911: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bloopletech> soreau, is there any more info on this? I'm desperate
<soreau> bloopletech: See the radeon feature matrix wiki
<j800r> jake1, the program tab switcher in the bottom panel is NOT the system tray. the system tray is located to the right of the top panel by default
<Guest3911> are you from?
<GodricBrutus> jrib, can you help me fix it?
<bloopletech> soreau, yeah it's a bit vague on if things work or not
<nmvictor> during ubuntu installation step : [Getting time from the network server], does this mean across the internet and does this determine the system time and date?
<jake1> j800r: ok i had them confused is there a way to put it to the system try?
<tarzeau> any of you has "Ubuntu Advantage Advanced Desktop" service of canonical?
<jrib> !sound > GodricBrutus
<ubottu> GodricBrutus, please see my private message
<jrib> GodricBrutus: I don't know much about sound, but see ubottu
<j800r> and personally i wanna see Evolution or Thunderbird fully integrated with the Ubuntu/Gnome notification Daemon
<raven> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype - any solution?
<Guest3911> evebody here?
<j800r> jake1, there may be a plugin available somewhere, but i don't use Thunderbird so can't say for sure
<jake1> j800r waht do you use?
<soreau> bloopletech: I find it to be quite concise and accurately representing the current driver state
<j800r> jake1, webmail
<j800r> hotmail mostly
<GodricBrutus> jrib, ok, ill try it
<jake1> ohh ok
<hellyeah> i need to use opengl lib ubuntu
<hellyeah> but i cant
<bloopletech> soreau, Ok; it was just when I asked this question in the context of just being able to watch video I was told it didn't work; but perhaps I will try it now
<ndlovu> how do I install sun-java-6 plugin? multiverse is enabled in software sources, but I get "Package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate"
<raven_> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype - any solution?
<Pici> ndlovu: sun java is now in the partner repository.
<Pici> !partner | ndlovu
<ubottu> ndlovu: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<soreau> bloopletech: Hm, probably better listen to what airlied said then :)
<ndlovu> thanks Pici
<soreau> bloopletech: not sure if xv works yet
<jrib> ndlovu: openjdk is available if you want to use that
<ganja> hello, I added an mail account on evolution and since I receive mail but I can't send any mail from any account
<bloopletech> soreau, well I can use gl or gl2 in mplayer
<soreau> bloopletech: Those require working 3D though
<choi> i'm having trouble with my video. images are too sharp. the nvidia settings for digital sharpening is already at 0, i think this has something to do with the driver
<geekphreak> ganja: check smtp settings
<bloopletech> soreau, ok, so xv is what I want for 2d? I can never seem to find good info on this
<soreau> bloopletech: you can think of xv as x video
<hellyeah> i cannot use opengl
<bloopletech> soreau, so that's mplayer just throwing the frames at X, and X then talks to the video card?
<hellyeah> i cannt use graphics in c
<ndlovu> jrib, doesn't work for what I need unfortunately
<ganja> geekphreak, i set up like in the ubuntu help page, before I could send mail from my first account but not anymore and I didn't modified its settings
<hellyeah> what a shit os ubuntu
<roberto_> "I'm having trouble with my video. it's too good. can anyone tell me how to screw it up? :P j/k
<soreau> bloopletech: and it should be obvious that opengl anything needs working 3D
<bazhang> hellyeah, watch the language
<bloopletech> soreau, Ok, wasn't immediately obvious to me ;)
<soreau> hellyeah: Which graphics card?
<geekphreak> ganja: its the email smtp setting that you need to work with, if you have right port and all that?
<hellyeah> nvidia
<gorski> ok, i will say, lucid is ok, but i have no sound in tvtime and gnomeradio
<geekphreak> ganja: you using gmail ?
<bloopletech> soreau, of course when I bring up the mplayer man page there's like 50 video output modes
<hellyeah> i want to use opengl library in ubuntu
<soreau> hellyeah: yea, I would go with ati for now :)
<niklos> hi, i need to check mi ACPI settings, how can i see the current config?
<ganja> geekphreak, the 1rst is yahoo and the added is gmail
<bloopletech> hellyeah, are you having trouble compiling an application that uses the opengl libraries?
<Xaevo> harddrive failed again
<hellyeah> bloopletech,  yes
<kw> hey, can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<g3t1> Got problem with starting Gdesklets. When I start it it says "Starting....." in the panel but then nothing happens. Need help =(
<bloopletech> hellyeah: I believe you need to install the opengl headers, which are available as an ubuntu package
<geekphreak> ganja: login to gmail account via firefox, goto pop setting page, it has instruction with setting on how to do it :)
<jrib> !info sleuthkit | fevernova, it's in the repositories
<bloopletech> Um: I turned off compiz to test my video card flickering; but now if I turn the setting sback to normal or extra, it mucks around for a bit then turns itself vack to nonw
<ubottu> fevernova,: sleuthkit (source: sleuthkit): collection of tools for forensics analysis on volume and file system data. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-5 (lucid), package size 2401 kB, installed size 5840 kB
<kw> hey, can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<njr> hey. im having trouble installing ubuntu 10.04, i dont think it is detecting the drives properly...
<ganja> geekphreak, I will, but it's weird that my yahoo account doesn't work anymore without having modified any settings for that one
<niklos> hi, i need to check mi ACPI settings, how can i see the current config? my laptop seems to hibernate when i plug the power cord while workning in "battery mode"
<bloopletech> hellyeah, And please don't call ubutnu sh*t without good cause
<njr> it isnt showing /dev/sda1,2,3...
<geekphreak> ganja: yahoo dont work any more too?
<hellyeah> bloopletech,
<hellyeah> what package
<shruggar> why do "root (hd0,0)" lines get added to my menu.lst whenever I update grub?
<njr> instead it is showing mapper/nvidia_xxxxxxxx
<geekphreak> ganja: does it throw any error messages?
<ganja> geekphreak, yeah I can't send amail from any account but I can receive mail from all
<claudia> hi @lll
<hellyeah> pls said to me bloopletech
<kw> hey, can anyone help me with a sound problem? I cannot get sound to work..
<bloopletech> hellyeah, one sec
<njr> but fdisk shows /dev/sda1 etc
<jcrawford> wow this is odd, my USB stick is not seen when Ubuntu's install process scans for disks
<geekphreak> kw: ask please, if someone can they will help
<jcrawford> so the Installer will not let me install to my usb stick :(
<g3t1> Anyone knows a applet I can choose if I dont want Gdesklets?
<kw> hey, can anyone help me with a sound problem? I cannot get sound to work..
<ganja> geekphreak, could not connect to smtp.gmail.com: Connection timeout
<geekphreak> jcrawford: use sub disk creator?
<K-Yo> Hello, I bought a 500Gb USB hard drive today, and ubuntu thinks he only has a 10Mb capacity ><
<sangho_> 500Gb..
<ganja> geekphreak, and "Welcome response error: Connection time ou" with the yahoo acount
<sangho_> so huge
<h00k> ubottu: sound | kw
<ubottu> kw: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Anarhist> i have several text files in Windows character encoding (russian), is there a way to automatically convert them to UTF-8?
<jcrawford> geekphreak, i do not want to install the live version rather the full version
<K-Yo> sangho_, really? well, 10Mb is too small for sure...
<geekphreak> ganja: both are kinda of similar issues, hmm
<bloopletech> hellyeah, have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<researcher1> I am unable to view the contents of this site http://techedu.maharashtra.gov.in/english/dcmNew/gr/grShow.php?deptCode=2402&searchType=dept&expired=1&rank=-1 . can u help please?
<bloopletech> Anarhist, try iconv
<monty_hall> ntfs-3g inherit option will at least work(cause the diretory is owned by me not because I'm the one who created the file), but the group is still root, any hints on this?
<geekphreak> ganja: wana try something, if you think it setting issue? , create a test user, setup evolution there !!
<soreau> bloopletech: any interesting output if you run compiz --replace in your terminal?
<kw> ubottu how do i make sure alsa is enabled?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ganja> geekphreak, there? howto?
<g3t1> Anyone knows a desktop applet I can choose if I dont want Gdesklets?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> firefox is not following gnome font settings
<Anarhist> bloopletech, thank you, this is exactly what i needed
<kw> ubottu: how do i make sure alsa is enabled?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hellyeah> bloopletech,  i just need gl library for c++
<silv3r_m00n> I disabled antialiasing but firefox fonts are still antialiased
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<hellyeah> which one is for c++
<researcher1> this site need Marathi font http://techedu.maharashtra.gov.in/english/dcmNew/gr/grShow.php?deptCode=2402&searchType=dept&expired=1&rank=-1. So how can I view its contents?
<kw> how do i make sure alsa is enabled?
<cba123> I went to start that gwibber thing, to connect to my facebook account.  How do I know I can trust it, a third party program, with my password?
<kw> wow no help
<bloopletech> hellyeah, I don't know for sure, try libgl1-mesa-dev
<geekphreak> cba123: you can always trust it,we all use it :)
<jamesdk> Merci de parler un français correct : Pas de SMS & abréviations
<learner8> are there scanning drivers for the Dell A920?
<bloopletech> silv3r_m00n, maybe firefox has it's own antialiasing
<geekphreak> !fr > jamesdk
<ubottu> jamesdk, please see my private message
<Petskull> you trust pidgin with your msn password
<antonio_> hi, i wanto tosearch a string n charachters using grep, grep ???, but doesn't work
<g3t1> Anyone knows a desktop applet I can choose if I dont want Gdesklets?
<Petskull> why not?
<silv3r_m00n> bloopletech: can't be
<cba123> geekphreak, Thanks, I thought as much, I just wanted a seal of approval as it were.
<Petskull> g3t1, screenlets
<geekphreak> cba123: no worries
<cba123> I figured it wouldn't be built in if it couldn't be trusted
<bloopletech> soreau, it hasn't exited, just removed the taskbar and top bar, flickerd a bit then went back
<mezquitale> anyone knows if the servers are up to full speed now adays to try an upgrade using apt-get??
<geekphreak> mezquitale: they work ok here
<bloopletech> soreau, btw I'm using the ati catalyst 10.4 drivers
<gorski> how to link Documents directory with My Documents directory on another partition?
<jamesdk> Merci de parler un français correct : Pas de SMS & abréviations
<mezquitale> geekphreak,  thanks im going to try it on the laptop and see if it upgrades without any issues
<geekphreak> !fr | jamesdk
<ubottu> jamesdk: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<geekphreak> mezquitale: good luck
<geekphreak> gorski: link it ?
<gorski> or something
<researcher1> how to install font of a certain language for viewing a webpage?
<ganja> geekphreak, my bad I modified the settings I set encyption, with no encryption it work again
<K-Yo> Researcher, you page is not correct
<K-Yo> 	<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=x-user-defined">
<g3t1> Anyone knows a desktop applet I can choose if I dont want Gdesklets?
<K-Yo> x-user-defined is the charset. I'm not pro at this, but I doubt it's a correct charset
<bazhang> g3t1, Screenlets was suggested to you before
<g3t1> Ok, sorry missed that
<g3t1> Thank you!
<geekphreak> erUSUL: welcome back
<Linkbot> Salut a tous !
<Linkbot> Salut Linkbot !
<bloopletech> soreau, ok that was wierd, ctrl+c on compiz --replace broke everything till I ran metacity --replace; might just reboot
<g3t1> bazhang: Thank you
<erUSUL> geekphreak: router hanged :/
<Linkbot> Salut matteo1990 !
<Linkbot> Salut Izinucs !
<geekphreak> oops
<niko> !ops | Linkbot
<Linkbot> un bot ? ou ca ?
<ubottu> Linkbot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Linkbot> un bot ? ou ca ?
<Linkbot> +================================+
<Linkbot> |     IRC Bot by Linkof18 !!!    |
<Linkbot> +================================+
<Linkbot> | Type '.help' for print this msg|
<Linkbot> | Type '.exit' for bot with exit |
<FloodBot1> Linkbot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdn> I have just installed 10.04. Flash does not work in Firefox or Opera. How do I fix thiS? I have tried installing flashpluin-nonfree, but this does not work. If I go to youtube, I just see a black box instead of the video.
<geekphreak> tdn: try flash from adobe site?
<Medion> hi, i make user with useradd but it's seem to be lot better with adduser , whatever i now try to copy content  /etc/skel to /home/newuser ? is it good way ?
<Crewsr3> I heard that there were problems with the Nvidia proprietary drivers, has this issue been fixed with the latest updates?  Is it safe to use "version current"
<tdn> geekphreak, you mean install it from adobe site?
<tdn> geekphreak, I would much rather install a .deb.
<geekphreak> tdn: yes please try that
<geekphreak> tdn: it has a deb file for download :)
<bloopletech> brb, rebooting
<tdn> geekphreak, not for 10.04. Only for 8.10 and 9.04.
<josvuk> hello,
<tdn> 8.04 and 9.04. even.
<josvuk> hello,
<josvuk> join psubuntu
<josvuk> join psubuntu
<g3t1> petskull: Thank you for screenlets
<josvuk> join psubuntu
<h00k> josvuk: Are you trying to join a channel?
<Crewsr3> I heard that there were problems with the Nvidia proprietary drivers, has this issue been fixed with the latest updates?  Is it safe to use "version current"
<josvuk> hook, yes /join I forget but seems there is no psubuntu
<tdn> geekphreak, when downloading the .deb file and dbl click, I get this: Status: Error: Conflicts with the installed package 'flashplugin-installer'.
<tdn> I cannot click Install Package.
<alias_dubs> Crewsr3, I installed the current ones, have no problem with them...
<h00k> josvuk: correct. Also, channel names are preceded by #
<geekphreak> tdn: ok, cause you have it already installed
<geekphreak> i had the earlier version of it, installed ok here and for wierd reasons works too
<tdn> geekphreak, then back to my original question: how do I fix this?
<Crewsr3> alias_dubs, I will give it a try
<geekphreak> tdn: there is an apt option on site, did you use that?
<boxenlude> hi
<h00k> tdn: uninstall the flashplugin-installer that you currently have installed
<josvuk> hook, there is no psubuntu chanel with numbersign or not :-(
<goatfarm[1]> I am trying to install 10.04 server and after finishing the install, I reboot but get no output on my monitor (no command prompt)  I have reinstalled 4 times.  Any ideas?
<raven_> EEEPC 1005HA - internal microphone not working with skype - any solution?
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starts in 21m in #ubuntu-classroom with "Introduction to Ubuntu Development"
<rocket16> How to add IRC contact to Empathy? (I used Pidgin, but the new Empathy Theme drove me crazy, so I am using it. But my IRC Account in the add contact list appears faded)
<boxenlude> maybe its just the wrong terminal, try Ctrl-Alt+F1
<geekphreak> rocket16: change to default theme?
<humbolt> I forgot whether I installed a 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu, how do I find out, what I am running?
<geekphreak> humbolt: uname ?
<rocket16> geekphreak: Sorry, did not understand, :( Are you talking about Empathy default theme?
<plod> uname
<fax> hi hi
<Yuras> HI :)
<rocket16> !hi | fax
<ubottu> fax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<geekphreak> rocket16: yes sir
<Yuras> I am from Poland yeah :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rocket16> geekphreak: Oh yes, :) The default theme of Empathy is great!
<geekphreak> then use it mr rocket16
<Yuras> I've got a one small question...
<fax> I installed ubuntu from the CD onto my computers but I can't boot into it (It just gives a black screen and nothing happens) - any ideas what to do
<fax> ?
<humbolt> uname -a does not tell me much: Linux agdoku-storage 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> fax: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<rocket16> geekphreak: Yes, thanks, :) But the IRC contact isn't working, :(
<Yuras> Know anybody how to change folder where are installed packages?
<tdn> geekphreak, I tried to use apt option, it says unknown protocol.
<Yuras> hmm?
<geekphreak> tdn: huh?
<humbolt> geekphreak: x86_64, so what am I running now?
<plod> humbolt
<plod> 64
<jamesdk> Merci de parler un français correct : Pas de SMS & abréviations
<geekphreak> humbolt: yes sir
<petsounds> raven_, try to open gstreamer-properties and change default input to alsa.
<bazhang> jamesdk, hi
<ActionParsnip> Yuras: you can mount other partitions to the folders and use the partition to store the data, this can get tricky with an established system
<Faust> hey
<ndlovu> I installed sun-java6-plugin, but when I open a page that needs it, it still wants to install the IcedTea web browser plugin, which is already installed. Anyone know how to get java going in Firefox?
<Glowball> Since I updated to Lucid, disk checks on startup take ages (well, more than 10 minutes)
<bazhang> jamesdk, here is English only
<tdn> geekphreak, 16:37 < geekphreak> tdn: there is an apt option on site, did you use that?
<boxenlude> fax : is it the desktop edition
<boxenlude> ?
<geekphreak> tdn: did you uninstall old flash?
<fax> yes
<bazhang> jamesdk, for French you need to /join #ubuntu-fr
<geekphreak> tdn: i remember what i said, you dont have to type it :)
<rpc> under 9.10, do I need to put my 3D drivers in usr/X11R6/lib/modules/ or /usr/lib/ ?
<ActionParsnip> fax: ok then try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | fax
<ubottu> fax: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Praktikant> hello, is there a nice way to migrate outlook to some mail client (evolution, thunderbird?) in ubuntu?
<boxenlude> fax: can you se the grub boot menu?
<fax> it's got the correct md5
<ActionParsnip> Praktikant: i believe evolution and thunderbird can read pst files
<ActionParsnip> !pm > yuras
<ubottu> yuras, please see my private message
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, i'm trying to install fedora12 on virtualbox virtual machine. it's booting up but installation app don't start. Anyone?
<fax> so maybe I have to edit some of these options
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip: for pst on evolution, i think they need plugin
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: i'd ask in #fedora
<Praktikant> ActionParsnip: you believe?
<bazhang> rafaelsoaresbr, does Ubuntu come into there somewhere?
<boxenlude> fax : yes, you could try acpi=ogg, for example
<ActionParsnip> Praktikant: geekphreaksays there is a plugin you can use to read pst
<boxenlude> sorry, acpi=off
<fax> no I don't get grub
<pter> if i do fglrxinfo i get: http://nopaste.info/3a2a3f2518.html
<boxenlude> fax: what do you see? anything?
<Faust> not sure
<fax> no it's just a black screen
<fax> it's odd because try ubuntu on the install CD worked
<rafaelsoaresbr> bazhang, host system is ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> fax: try a lot of combinations of bootoptions. youcan use more than one at a time
<Praktikant> geekphreak: can you tell me what plugin? I am trying to fix my dads issues over the phone, this is pretty annoying :(
<rafaelsoaresbr> ActionParsnip, i've already asked #fedora and they say me to remove ubuntu or ask here
<geekphreak> Praktikant: which version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> rafaelsoaresbr, md5 the iso I would say, you need to give more details, and also post in #vbox
<boxenlude> fax : dou you ahve another system installed? Windows or another Linux?
<Praktikant> geekphreak: geekphreak 9.10
<fax> mac os
<geekphreak> Praktikant: apt-get evolution-plugins
<fax> i installed ubuntu on the other partition
<ActionParsnip> Yuras: the files in a Linux OS will go where they go, you can't change that, if you want to store them on a different partition you can mount the partition to the folder which would normally store the data and the data will go there. You can't change the location of an installation of something like you can in windows as the file system is far more intricate and advanced
<geekphreak> it has pst-import
<Praktikant> geekphreak: then it installs the plugin?
<Praktikant> geekphreak: great
<Praktikant> thx
<gasbag> how do i get rid of the keyboard timeout from a gnome session that causes a password reprompt?
<boxenlude> fax: you installed on a mac?
<rblst> every time i install new pakcages the application used to open images is set to evince in the mailcap file; how can i prevent this?
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: i'd ask in #vbox too to see if there are known issues with fedora and the vbox version in your ubuntu release
<geekphreak> Praktikant: welcome
<rafaelsoaresbr> bazhang, ActionParsnip: i downloaded iso image using torrent and it checks every part of the file.
<fax> boxenlude: The installer seemed to work yeah
<ActionParsnip> rafaelsoaresbr: still worth MD5 testing
<boxenlude> it seems you have an EFI problem. MacOS doesn't boot either I assume?
<fax> no mac os is booting okay
<cbo_> hi! here is an xorg question i have i appreciate any hint you can give:
<cbo_> i've changed the lcd screen of my eeepc which is 1024x600. The problem is, the replacement is not exactly the one i needed and although it fits well, i cannot see the top first 5 or 6 pixel lines, because they are hidden behind the screen bezel. My question is: could i trick Xorg to think as if the display was 1024x590 and ignore those lines? I prefer to lose them than having gnome panel cut in a half. Thanks for your reply.
<fax> and ubuntu off the CD boots too.. just not ubuntu off the HD for some odd reason
<boxenlude> fax : how can you choose betwenn the OSes?
<fax> well rEFIt lets me choose
<boxenlude> fax : it seems that efi can't load liux or grub resp.
<mgj> How do i go about adding all .* dirs to ubuntu one? I could go ahead and do it for each one, but selecting multiple -> synchronize on ubuntu one does not seem to be possible?
<boxenlude> fax : sorry, but I can't help you with this sicne I haven't installed ubuntu on a Mac personally
<fax> so I'm screwed basically? :p
<ActionParsnip> cbo_: if you set the res in xorg.conf it may work, is there no OSD on the monitor to squish the display?
<boxenlude> fax : basically :)
<fax> I guess I will just wait until the next ubuntu
<boxenlude> fax : but there is a way to to that, I'm sure there is
<boxenlude> fax : search for "Installing Ubuntu on a Mac" or sth.
<boxenlude> fax : it is different from installing on a normal pc
<cbo_> ActionParnship: I'm using 9.10 all xorg configuration is automatic i think. As it is a netbook display there are no controls to alter the image.
<fax> yeah I wish I had a normal computer beacuse linux would work fine on that but I can't really buy a new one since the one I have is not broken or anything :(
<cba123> Is it possible to get the indicator applet to use Thunderbird instead of Evolution?
<boxenlude> fax : http://lifehacker.com/256395/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac
<thunsucker> cba123: did you uninstall Evolution and install thunderbird?
<jzmg> I have three monitors set up with 2 xscreens using twinview on one of my nvidia cards.  Enabling xinerama causes windows on my twinview to maximize to the entire xscreen instead of just one monitor.  Is there a way to fix this?
<cba123> thunsucker, Yes
<boxenlude> fax : was just a quick search
<rpc> where do I find XF86Config-4 ?
<ganja> re, with evolution with 2 accounts, when I try to send a mail from gmail, it fails and in the "send/recieve" dialogbox it display "smtp: smtp.mail.yahoo.com\nSending message 1 of 1"
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to use this command: sha256sum -c *-CHECKSUM ??
<thunsucker> cba123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437036
<fierman> wollt ihr den totalen Ubuntu ?
<fierman> linux ist krieg
<rafaelsoaresbr> !sha > me
<AnnaZ> rafaelsoaresbr: what question does man sha256sum not answer?
<omar> quick question, the top command TIME+ column, an output like this: 9:32.65 Xorg means xorg used 9 minutes 32 seconds of cpu time?
<AnnaZ> .oO(http://linux.die.net/man/1/sha256sum)
<sebsebseb> Hi
<rafaelsoaresbr> AnnaZ, i'm still confused even after reading man pages.
<theadmin> fierman: Deutschen Support in #ubuntu-de, nicht-Support frage in #ubuntu-offtopic. Danke.
<Jobob> hi
<Jobob> hey
<Jobob> hi again
<Jobob> hi
<Jobob> hi
<theadmin> Jobob: Stop that.
<FloodBot1> Jobob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> Jobob: stop that
<jzmg> Is there a way to fix xinerama info when using twinview?
<cba123> thunsucker, Yeah, but no way to get it integrated as evolution was, where I can create a message right from the indicator?
<cba123> thunsucker, Thanks for that link though, better than nothing, I tried google-ing and couldn't find that
<tim______> Hey #ubuntu, having problems installing 10.4 with the alternate cd in my HP Compaq 6710b (INTEL Mobile GM965/960 graphic controller). After the first menu (language selection etc) the screen wents black (systems not frozen). tried fb=false (which did the trick in 9.04). Any ideas?
<Jobob> tim________ i will help
<AnnaZ> rafaelsoaresbr: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<tim______> Jobob, feel free to pm/query me
<rafaelsoaresbr> AnnaZ, Fedora-12-i686-Live.iso: SUCCESS, thanks
<zachlr> Hi, using Ubuntu 10.4.  Problem booting. After GRUB screen, I get a message "Gave up waiting for root device.  Common problems: Boot args, Check root, Check root delay, Missing modules"  I booted from a live CD and I've been messing with the terminal for a few minutes, but I keep running into problems. Help!
<Jobob> tim please use the window that popped up in your tabs.
<theadmin> Why would some term-bound apps not die when I hit Ctrl+C? I thought that's universal
<Jobob> we will chat there
<fax> What's a really cheap computer that runs ubuntu perfectly?
<daniel_b_> Hi! Trying to boot from Pendrive. Grub ends up in a shell. Is my menu.lst alright? http://pastie.org/950164
<stib> using Karmic I was having problems with my audio - constantly popping and clicking. I looked at /var/log/messages and there was about 20Mb of: 'pulseaudio[898]: authkey.c: Failed to open cookie file '/home/telly/.esd_auth' I changed the permissions of the .esd_aut file to a+rw and it has fixed the problem, but I'm wondering what that file i for and why the permissions were wrong.
<Jobob> tim test successful
<tim______> fine
<Jobob> please now open the window i open and we chat from there
<fax> I gtg bye bye thank you all !
<theadmin> fax: Buy one with Ubuntu preinstalled :)
<boxenlude> fax : maybe a dell inspiron...
<Lvrboy> hmmm
<boxenlude> bye
<fierman> stib: pulseaudio is broken in karmic.. even if devvers say it is not.. you might want to deinstall it
<ph0xide> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ph0xide>  how do i install packages needed by this
<tim______> Jobob, there's no other window in xchat then the query window i just send the test message in
<duffydack> How odd..  the show desktop compiz plugin no longer works.  Its been fine since, forever...  I set it to top left screen to enable it.. anyone else? can you test?
<theadmin> ph0xide: Do you at least have build-essential?
<ph0xide> it's a vps i bought let me check
<fierman> stib: if you need an audiosystem on top of alsa, better use jack
<Jobob> tim it should of come now
<stib> fierman: thanks. What does pulseaudio do (I have alsa as wel)
<IdleOne> !pm | tim______ Jobob
<ubottu> tim______ Jobob: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ph0xide> theadmin, nope that must be the problem compiling now
<theadmin> ph0xide: ;D That's the first thing any developer should get
<fierman> stib: pulse can be used easily to give apps access to sound, or to route it over network for instance
<stib> fax: if you want to run ubuntu on a lower spec computer check out lubuntu, a lightweight version of ubuntu
<theadmin> stib: way too late
<stib> fierman: thanks.
<theadmin> stib: (07:05:33 PM) fax left the room (quit: Quit: Lost terminal).
<fierman> stib: just one problem with pulse these days though.. gdm sort of depends on it
<fierman> which is stupid
<stib> I'm using the box for mythtv, so it might depend on it too
<theadmin> fierman: heck yeah, the whole Ubuntu is built around Pulse these days
<fierman> (better remove gdm as well :) )
<fierman> theadmin: not quite
<creat0r> How could i know the usage of the CPU for each application and program installed on my box?
<theadmin> fierman: Well, not the whole, but the sound bits
<theadmin> creat0r: Install something like htop
<fierman> theadmin: works fine here without pulseaudio
<creat0r> theadmin: i need the command line that monitor the cpu and Ram and other stuff
<theadmin> fierman: I never messed with it ever since I ruined gnome by deleting gnome-panel in an attempt to replace it with gnome-shell
<theadmin> creat0r: htop is a CLI application, just in case, so it should of a do.
<creat0r> theadmin: Ok!!
<theadmin> fierman: That rendered gnome un-logginable
<rbellamy> when I run a bash script using sudo, some of the commands are not running as root... is there something special I need to do to ensure the root user is used for all commands in a bash script?
<stib> Creat0r: also ps, for example: ps aux
<theadmin> rbellamy: ...just... run the script as root.
<theadmin> rbellamy: sudo bash somefile.bsh
<kombucha> I had a testing install of Lucid that I upgraded when Lucid officially came out using safe-upgrade. Then as soon as safe-upgrade was done I ran it again, and this time it installed the new headers.....
<rbellamy> theadmin, I'm "sudo ./somefile.bash"
<rbellamy> theadmin, shouldn't that work?
<theadmin> rbellamy: Technically, it exicutes them all as root unless you told it not to do so in script. Unless they messed up something.
<theadmin> rbellamy: Well... it should, yeah
<kombucha> ...then I ran dist-upgrade and it gave me a nother list of packages to install and upgrade with a score of 257
<rbellamy> theadmin, I wrote the script myself, so there's a high probability that I screwed something up....
<kombucha> just wanted to kind of check in and see if there is anything I really need to pay specific attention to here
<Glowball> Since I updated to Lucid (fresh install), disk checks on startup take ages (well, more than 10 minutes, which is extremely long compared to Karmic (less than 1 minute))
<theadmin> rbellamy: Maybe yeah, who knows...
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. can anyone help with my issue?
<kombucha> or if I needed to reboot after safe-upgrade installed the new headers but before running dist-upgrade
<tiemonster> I have multiverse selected, but I am unable to install sun-java6-jdk in Lucid. Do I have to install from the Sun web site?
<preetam> hello while upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 I got this error message "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist."
<preetam> please help
<theadmin> Glowball: Hah, same here. No idea why, but yeah ANNOYING
<rbellamy> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aq2RHs77
<kombucha> in fact I thought if you had already done safe-upgrade, dist-upgrade shouldn't have anything left to do?
<jester7> Why does the desktop ISO no longer fit on a CD?
<boxenlude> java jas moved to partners repository AFAIK
<theadmin> jester7: Ahem it does
<bazhang> jester7, it does
<IdleOne> kombucha: there have been a few updates to some packages in the past week or so
<Pici> kombucha: dist-upgrade installs packages that have dependencies that are new packages, safe-upgrade will not.
<rbellamy> theadmin, so, the wget runs as root, but the tar command does not...
<theadmin> rbellamy: Hm. Looks fine.
<jester7> hmm, i've tried it both with the beta and the release, and i get "disk doesn't have enough space"
<theadmin> rbellamy: A crazy idea crossed my mind... maybe root does not have some of those command locations in $PATH?
<Dr_Willis> the root user can have a diffrent path. depending on how you became 'root'
<Pici> kombucha: So, you should always be using dist-upgrade if you want to keep your release up-to-date.  This command will never upgrade you to the next release of ubuntu unless you modify your sources.list file.  (And doing that to upgrade to a new release is not reccomended/supporteD)
<rbellamy> theadmin, tar is in its normal location
<skyred> 10.04 has Close Minimize Maximize on the left, how can I change it to the right?
<hellyeah> hey
<Dr_Willis> jester7:   It fits here. How many mb does the cd say it can handle>?
<cristian_> ciao
<Dr_Willis> skyred:  gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<hellyeah> i hvae all opengl library
<theadmin> ubottu: controls | skyred
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to prevent a window from showing up in the taskbar and have it in tray instead?
<ubottu> skyred: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<hellyeah> but i cant compile pls help
<IdleOne> hellyeah: any errors?
<cristian_> raga problemone con amavis clamavid
<theadmin> me likes em on left though :D
<fierman> rbellamy:
<cristian_> quando lo lancio mi da errore
<jester7> Dr_Willis: standard 700mb cd-r
<fierman> its tar xvzf
<fierman> for gzipped tarballs
<cristian_> line 240 : 4256segmentation fault
<Dr_Willis> Ive learned that the Left side themes.. change the button positions via a gconf-settings.sh script  so now i can change them ALL to never use the left side
<geekphreak> cristian_: spanish?
<stib> lucid getting all macintoshy on us eh?
<cristian_> nessuno conosce amavis
<skyred> thanks, Dr_Willis theadmin ubottu
<cristian_> italian
<Soyo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> jester7:  what are you using to burn the iso>
<kombucha> Pici: thanks, I of course have lucid in my sources since I was testing it, I just don't completely grok the difference bw safe-up and dist-up
<theadmin> ubottu: it | cristian_
<ubottu> cristian_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<geekphreak> !it | cristian_:
<cristian_> sorry
<ubottu> cristian_:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Raptors> Does anyone here use boxee?
<IdleOne> !it | cristian_
<hellyeah> IdleOne, http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18203
<theadmin> Woah, ubottu flood ftw.
<Raptors> I got boxee 9.21.11 and I was wondering if there was a way to get the info for a video from somewhere other then IMDB
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | kombucha this may explain better.
<ubottu> kombucha this may explain better.: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<jester7> Dr_Willis: CDburnerXP.  I am currently copying it to another computer to see if it will burn
<rbellamy> fierman, I'll give that a try
<Raptors> I got boxee 9.21.11 and I was wondering if there was a way to get the info for a video from somewhere other then IMDB
<kombucha> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<goatfarm> I am installing 10.04 server but after the install, I get no output to the monitor.  Any ideas?
<Soyo> haha ubottu
<Raptors> Does anyone know if there is a way to change?
<Glowball> theadmin: Have you already filed a bug report? Otherwise I'll do it somewhere this weekend
<Dr_Willis> Raptors:  perhaps check the boxee homepage/forums
<geekphreak> goatfarm: it installed ok or any errors?
<theadmin> Glowball: About...?
<Glowball> theadmin: The slow disk checks
<IdleOne> hellyeah: I don't see any errors in that paste
<Glowball> theadmin: I guess that should't be happening
<Pici> kombucha: Its also explained in the apt-get manpage.
<theadmin> Glowball: Maybe it's not a bug... but I will report it right now
<IdleOne> !pm | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<goatfarm> It installed fine as far as I can tell.  This is actually the 5th time i have tried the install, all with the same result
<hellyeah> sorry
<Raptors> Dr_Willis, I tired google, but didn't find anything.
<hellyeah> ops sorry
<Raptors> I even asked on #boxee here but no one seems to be here...
<hellyeah> i paste the code
<boxenlude> goatfarm :  did you try to change the tty?
<geekphreak> goatfarm: you do know server is just cli, right so  you will just see name flashing
<Soyo> pastebin
<Raptors> be there*
<IdleOne> hellyeah: I looked at it but I don't see any errors
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. can anyone help with my issue?
<Glowball> theadmin: If it's not a bug, I really wonder what they have done...
<goatfarm> No. not sure what the tty is
<geekphreak> goatfarm: press ctrl+alt+f2 , get anything?
<boxenlude> try ctrl+alt+f1 to cahnge to the first terminal
<IdleOne> hellyeah: explain what is not working
<thebruce> hey guys. wondering if there is a way to quick view the list of recently used applications?
<valentinex> i am unable to share folder "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<geekphreak> goatfarm: any place to login?
<thebruce> similar to that on an Android device if you're familiar
<boxenlude> maybe ubuntu is just using F7/F8 which belongs to X
<BluesKaj> GodricBrutus, have you set the alsamixer ctrls ?
<boxenlude> I hab that problem with the beta versions
<goatfarm> get nothing when ctrl+alt+f2, no place to login - nothing on the screen
<boxenlude> took me a few minutes to figure that out ;)
<hellyeah> IdleOne, here http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18207
<ollie> Can I get some help on X crashing?
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, i dont know how to do that
<_ikke_> Why does my compuhter crash when i execute X -configure
<geekphreak> goatfarm: when   you start pc, do you get a boot menu where you can choose recovery mode?
<Soyo> !ROFL
<goatfarm> yes, it is an HP desktop that has an option to run recovery mode for it
<theadmin> Glowball: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/577059
<IdleOne> hellyeah: I see a lot of stuff not being declared but that doesn't mean they are errors
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, i just ran alsamixer, and everything is up max volume
<geekphreak> goatfarm: not hp recovery, talking bout ubuntu recovery, it install grub menu
<under> hi, using cairo-dock, how can i connect to wifi connection? thanks
<Soyo> !rofl
<boxenlude> goatfarm : that wasn't what he meant ;) do you see the grub menu?
<h00k> ubottu: tell Soyo about msgthebot
<ubottu> Soyo, please see my private message
<Soyo> !fail
<bazhang> Soyo, please stop that
<roberto_> anyone know how I can virtualize two interfaces to my sound device in alsa ?
<valentinex> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<Glowball> theadmin: Ok, I'll keep an eye on it, I hope it gets fixed soon :)
<tiemonster> I have multiverse selected, but I am unable to install sun-java6-jdk in Lucid. Do I have to install from the Sun web site?
<theadmin> Glowball: Subscribe if you want and tell em it affects ya :D
<BluesKaj> GodricBrutus, open the terminal and type alsamixer, then make sure there are no M for mute in the ctrl boxes and sliders at 75%  or more.
<Soyo> sorry
<Pici> tiemonster: sun java is in the partner repository now.
<Pici> !partner | tiemonster
<ubottu> tiemonster: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ RELEASE partner" » where RELEASE is lucid/karmic/etc
<goatfarm> It does not seem to be getting to the grub menu.  It was installed (according to what the progress was saying during the install)
<boxenlude> tiemonster : activate the partner repository
<theadmin> Glowball: The more people it "affects", the more chance of fix
<rbellamy> fierman, that didn't really help me out much
<ubuntu-usr_> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<valentinex> How to run SMB?
<tiemonster> Pici: ah. that explains is.
<tdn> geekphreak, purging the old package did not help.
<thebruce> can someone tell me what the 'super' button is
<fierman> rbellamy: did you change the name of the dir you will be going into as well ?
<ubuntu-usr_> hi
<geekphreak> goatfarm: as in?
<fox2010> the first user
<theadmin> thebruce: It's known to Windows users as "WinKey"
<bazhang> thebruce, windows key
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, i just ran alsamixer, and everything is up max volume
<thebruce> theadmin, and bazhang thanks so much
<ubuntu-usr_> could you give me name of channel for ubuntu screencast?
<rbellamy> fierman, I'm not sure I understand what you're asking
<roberto_> is it the apple key one a mac?
<gzmask> hello all, my ubuntu 10.04 hangs at boot showing "Checking battery state..." what is going on?
<theadmin> roberto_: Yeah
<geekphreak> roberto_: think function
<ubuntu-usr_> i mean irc channel
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, i just ran alsamixer, and everything was already up at max volume, i should say
<fierman> rbellamy: check your pastebin page again, i made the changes necessary there
<roberto_> ty :)
<goatfarm> everyhing looks like it installed.  the install program ask to install GRUB to the master boot record ad I said yes
<theadmin> thebruce: Other useful key definitions: "Meta" = "Alt", "Strg" (saw in some app :/) = "Ctrl"
<Pici> ubuntu-usr_: There isn't one.  Do you perhaps mean Ubuntu Open Week?
<orattue> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. When I run add-apt-repository I get command not found. All advice online suggests this command exists since 9.10
<BluesKaj> make sure there are no M's in the boxes at the bottom of the ctrls, GodricBrutus
<geekphreak> goatfarm: can you try something for me?
<h00k> ubuntu-usr_: you might be looking for #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<rbellamy> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/A2dhFdgn
<goatfarm> yep
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, nothing was on mute
<orattue> Can anyone else run this command on Lucid?
<geekphreak> goatfarm: when you reboot your system, keep shift key pressed, and tell me if ubuntu menu appears giving you option to enter recovery
<fierman> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Psbf1T1e
<Pici> orattue: Make sure that you have the the python-software-properties package installed.
<Dr_Willis> orattue:  try its full path? /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<Omar87> Hi all.
<cmug> Hi there, i'm looking for a miniman netinstall image that I can put on to a USB stick. Is there one?
<geekphreak> cmug: yes
<danutz> hello guyes,I have a problem...I installed phpmyadmin but I just can`t access it at http://localhost/phpmyadmin or myip/phpmyadmin
<danutz> any ideas?
<orattue> Dr_Willis: bash: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository: No such file or directory
<cmug> geekphreak, for lucid lynx
<bazhang> !minimal > cmug
<ubottu> cmug, please see my private message
<geekphreak> thanks bazhang
<Vigo> goatfarm: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#gainrootwithoutlogin <: That may help.
<Omar87> Is there a driver for the Motorola WiMax devices on Ubuntu?
<cmug> Thanks bazhang & geekphreak
<geekphreak> danutz: try phpMyAdmin
<rbellamy> fierman, actually... check that last pastebin I did, it's got the -xvzf, but no change in behavior
<danutz> already tried
<danutz> and nothing happend
<goatfarm> that worked to get me to Grub
<nukelacity> hey :) i have a problem with my onboard intel graphics card, it use to run compiz perfectly fine when i was running dreamlinux but now that i have changed to ubuntu 10.04 it doesnt seem to work, metacity compositor works but nothing else, even if i disable metacity compositing i cant seem to get compiz or any 3D games to work, can anyone help me?
<geekphreak> goatfarm: ok great ,are you in recovery?
<Vigo> goatfarm: It is Esc at boot to enter the Recovery Console.
<rbellamy> fierman, and all the "whoami" reports as "root"
<orattue> Dr_Willis: odd hey? Do you have this command?
<geekphreak> danutz: apache2/ php5 and php5-mysql all installed?
<gzmask> hello... my ubuntu 10.04 hangs at booting when "checking battery states" what I do?
<theadmin> orattue: I have it at least. It works. It might be a separate package
<goatfarm> yes
<danutz> yep
<rbellamy> fierman, however, the directory that is created by tar is owned by me, not root, while the file downloaded by wget is owned by root...
<fierman> k
<wack47> i upgraded my distro from 8.10 to 9.04 and now for some reason i get this error in my kernel log http://pastebin.com/FRL35Zpm
<Omar87> geekphreak, I would recommend XAMPP. :-)
<Julios> Ya des francais ici ?
<Dr_Willis> preetam:  its from the following package --> python-software-properties: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<platzhirsch> What is the program/directory on ubuntu for notebook power management? I forgot the name
<geekphreak> goatfarm: ok you are in shel  right , depending upon the server type you choose
<wack47> and it happens no matter what kernel i load
<orattue> theadmin: 32 or 64bit?
<valentinex> bonjous is good for linux to win lan chat :)
<bazhang> Julios, in #ubuntu-fr
<geekphreak> goatfarm:  you can also install gnome / gui on it if you like !!
<fierman> rbellamy: whatever.. the script is executed completely by whatever user i start it with here
<valentinex> bonjour in pidgin*
<geekphreak> Omar87: i wont :)
<soreau> nukelacity: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<theadmin> orattue: Why do you need it? :/ Use "echo deb http://bleh/blah lucid main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/somerepo"
<theadmin> orattue: And 32
<rbellamy> fierman, so it's working on your end?
<Vigo> !fr | Julios
<ubottu> Julios: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Omar87> geekphreak, why not?
<danutz> well any ideas?
<rbellamy> fierman, thanks for checking btw
<bazhang> theadmin, that's not the way to add PPA repos
<fierman> rbellamy: of course it is not
<preetam> Dr_Wills: please let me know how to resolve this error
<goatfarm> no, same issue, no command prompt, nothing.  I did get a screen full of stuff that it was doing after I selected recovery, but then nothing
<nukelacity> soreau: how do i pastebin? lol ive used linux for a long time but im still learning lol
<bigdragon> fuckyou
<theadmin> bazhang: You can add normal repos with add-apt-repository as well, FYI
<geekphreak> Omar87: setting up yourself, teaches you a lot :)
<rbellamy> fierman, well, at least it's consistent. :)
<bazhang> bigdragon, no cursing here
<omar> i'm sure this has been asked before but i'm having problems with flash player specifically the older youtube format. none of the buttons work. the weird thing is I got it working before by manually installing the plugin but it doesn't work again
<soreau> ! pastebin | nukelacity
<ubottu> nukelacity: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<orattue> theadmin: yep thanks - looks like it is missing from 64 bit version
<geekphreak> danutz: did you install the packages  said?
<fierman> rbellamy: hehe.. sorry.. no but yes, it is working completely
<danutz> I already said :yep
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. i ran alsamixer, and everything is alraedy on max volume; nothing is on 'M'. When i go to 'sound preferences', under hardware, there is nothing listed. can anyone help with my issue?
<danutz> that means that I installed them...
<Omar87> geekphreak, but the last time I checked, PhpMyAdmin has not Linux editions.
<Vigo> bigdragon: Watch the language please.
<Omar87> no*
<geekphreak> Omar87:  it has
<rbellamy> fierman, oh.... and you're running "sudo ./somescript.bash"?
<danutz> lol of course it has
<fierman> rbellamy: yea
<geekphreak> danutz: hold on
<nukelacity> so would i do: !pastebin compiz --replace?
<fierman> rbellamy: er . no
<soreau> nukelacity: no
<theadmin> Omar87: ROFL. It's a server application, really, why would there be no linux version?
<fierman> rbellamy: sudo sh foo.sh
<nukelacity> oh sorry xD
<rbellamy> fierman, oic
<rbellamy> sec
<geekphreak> danutz: what error you get?
<BluesKaj> GodricBrutus, ok do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<fierman> rbellamy: and set permissions to script as well. 755
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, yes
<danutz> no error
<danutz> :))
<danutz> it just isn`t appear
<bloopletech> soreau, you still there?
<soreau> Do compiz --replace in your terminal then go to http://pastie.org in a web browser, and paste into the text field at that website.  Hit the paste button.  It'll give you a URL back.  Paste that URL here.
<geekphreak> danutz: great fun times!!
<soreau> nukelacity: Do compiz --replace in your terminal then go to http://pastie.org in a web browser, and paste into the text field at that website.  Hit the paste button.  It'll give you a URL back.  Paste that URL here.
<theadmin> danutz: "Error 26: No error detected", huh?
<geekphreak> danutz: did it create database anything?
<Guest70764> What is the command in 10.04 to install the linux kernel source code please?
<soreau> bloopletech: nope
<goatfarm> geekphreak:  I did not get to the shell after selecting recovery
<Omar87> theadmin, 'coz a friend of my has a Motorola 100W (et al.) device, and he says he can't get it to work on Ubuntu.
<bloopletech> soreau, I am a complete and utter moron
<rbellamy> fierman, I just ran that exact command, and poth the tar and the dir are still there... when they should have been deleted...
<Pici> orattue: Its just not part of the server install by default.
<jester7> Dr_Willis: OK, it seems to be a problem with CDBurnerXP.  Thanks for the help.
<nukelacity> okay thankyou very much i will be back in a minute :)
<soreau> bloopletech: sorry to hear that :)
<geekphreak> goatfarm: it gives you option to drop to root shell or continue
<orattue> Pici: ah ok thanks
<rbellamy> fierman, did they get deleted on your end?
<theadmin> Omar87: I reffer to PMA.
<BluesKaj> GodricBrutus, lspci | grep audio
<goatfarm> geekphreak: no options after selecting recovery, just blank screen
<bloopletech> soreau, I forgot the most basic step - check my assumptions: Under my computer's preinstalled copy of Win7, I get the same visual issues as under linux
<Omar87> theadmin, Oh. Ok.
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, that didnt pring anything up
<geekphreak> goatfarm: hmm still blank?
<bloopletech> (well when I pick gl for the mplayer vo mode anyway)
<danutz> problem solved,and geekphreak...the problem was that I didn`t include in the apache2 conf file this line :Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<danutz> :)
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, http://i.imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<soreau> bloopletech: nvidia hardware fail?
<geekphreak> goatfarm: did you run an md5sum on image before actually burning it to cd
<bloopletech> soreau, what's more, I checked it under OS X, and it had most the same issues as well
<bloopletech> soreau, nah, it's ati
<fierman> rbellamy: they did..
<valentinex> danutz: :)
<fierman> rbellamy: just make sure you have no typos
<soreau> bloopletech: that sucks
<Guest70764> What is the command in 10.04 to install the linux kernel source code please?
<geekphreak> danutz: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> GodricBrutus, ok try ,  cat /proc/asound/cards
<soreau> bloopletech: youve been blooped
<danutz> nope..I thank you=)) I had to look again
<rbellamy> fierman, okay... thanks... that means I've got something terribly wrong here...
<goatfarm> geekphreak: yep, still blank.  no I did not, I just downloaded and burned the iso.  Is it a bad download?
<theadmin> Guest70764: sudo apt-get source linux-image-(version)-generic?
<bloopletech> soreau, nah it's great - I was only seeing the issues because I was expecting/looking for them
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj, cat /proc/asound/cards
<fierman> rbellamy: pyinotify , not pynotify
<fierman> that is all
<GodricBrutus> oops
<Guest70764> theadmin, thanks i will try that
<Xethron> Hey everyone
<theadmin> Guest70764: Err without sudo
<bloopletech> soreau, now I know that's what it's meant to look like it's fine
<geekphreak> goatfarm: it could be, what pc is it? acer?
<GodricBrutus> BluesKaj,  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<GodricBrutus>                       HDA Intel at 0xfdff8000 irq 22
<Omar87> So, is there a way to get a Motorola WiMax device to work on Linux?
<rbellamy> fierman, damnage.... heh, thanks dude
<rbellamy> fierman, much appreciated
<fierman> yw :)
<Xethron> I was just wondering if anyone could advise me which Ubuntu I should download and what is the main difference.
<bloopletech> My computer has actually had properly working video for a couple weeks
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | GodricBrutus
<ubottu> GodricBrutus: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<goatfarm> geekphreak:  HP.  I am using a lenovo to prepare everything (download and burn) but the HP is the final destination
<bloopletech> soreau, just needed to tell someone ;)
<geekphreak> Xethron: desktop should be ok for normal home use :)
<soreau> bloopletech: always good to tri-boot
<hacked_kernel> is there an app that downloads gmail contacts?
<Xethron> Desktop or Notebook
<theadmin> hacked_kernel: Downloads contacts?!
<theadmin> o_O
<bloopletech> soreau, Actually the OS X is on the mac laptop, win7 and ubunti on the acer
<danutz> is it possible to connect to a server just using the terminal into ssh mode...so I don`t have to install putty?I just love the new design of the terminal on ubuntu:)
<Xethron> geekphreak, whats the difference between the two?
<hacked_kernel> theadmin, i mean get contacts offline
 * Dragzard is away: Me haz work to do
<Pici> !away > Dragzard
<ubottu> Dragzard, please see my private message
<cchapman> anyone familar with privoxy?
<bloopletech> soreau, although if you use xv it has quite a bit more tearing than with gl/or on windows
<geekphreak> hacked_kernel: gmail actually give you option to export contacts :p
<Pici> hacked_kernel: I thought that gmail had an option to export them on their site.
<soreau> bloopletech: so there isnt anything wrong with the hw ?
<bloopletech> soreau, as far as I can tell, no
<theadmin> Wonder when will Maverick alphas be made available?
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: A schedule of Maverick Meerkat (10.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<soreau> bloopletech: oh good. then you just have to wait for the drivers to catch up now
<jester7> danutz: Sure, in the terminal just type:  ssh servername
<hacked_kernel> geekphreak, Pici , yeah but i wanna search, edit, add and sync contacts
<geekphreak> Xethron: between?
<Dr_Willis> cchapman:  ive used it and read its docs ages ago. :)  i recall it haveing good docs. But i was thinking its been replaced by some other privacy proxy now a days
<bloopletech> Either that, or the problem is in my player - I'm using VLC on mac, mplayer on linux, and CCCP on windows
<danutz> it has to be on my network?
<geekphreak> hacked_kernel: that will allow  you to do it :d
<theadmin> Pici: God. They have a schedule. Already. I just can't grep how cool Canonical must be for such long-time scheduling...
<Xethron> geekphreak, desktop and notebook
<danutz> or in place of servername I type the ip
<danutz> ?
<jester7> danutz: It can be an IP address or hostname.
<danutz> so cool
<Xethron> netbook
<danutz> thank you jester
<danutz> :)
<FloodBot1> danutz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dragzard> Don't all companies do long schucles because they need to think way ahead/
<bloopletech> If there was any difference in rendering, it was subjective/minimal
<geekphreak> Xethron: depends upon your system type :) , what system you are on?
<cchapman> Dr_Willis: squid is the only thing that replaces it.  I just want to be able to switch the block page and I cannot find any info on this
<geekphreak> hacked_kernel: there is one more way if i remember :)
<Dr_Willis> cchapman:  squid has a differnt function then privoxy.
<Jaagi> hi. does anybody know good video editin software?
<theadmin> Dragzard: Yeah but not thousands of years forward... :D I can tell ya when 13.10 will be released even now. 31st October. 2013 obviously :D
<bloopletech> Anyway now I know that, I can go back to work
<bloopletech> later
<hacked_kernel> geekphreak, do you know a popular address book app that uses vcard format?
<BluesKaj> Jaagi, avidemux
<jadakren> hacked_kernel, evolution ?
<hacked_kernel> jadakren, don't like it
<Xethron> geekphreak, Well I would like to download one for a few computers. Was just wondering if I should download both? I have two laptops and two computers.
<justin22885> hey, does anyone know how to show root at the GDM login?
<cchapman> Dr_Willis: so whats privoxy's replacement.   I run squidguard with squid at the moment
<Pici> hacked_kernel: From a quick search, it looks like akonadi has a package (akonadi-kde-resource-googledata) that can access gmail contact, its a KDE contacts tool.
<Dragzard> Does anyone use Thunderbird on Ubuntu to read their e-mail?
<hacked_kernel> Pici, thanks
<theadmin> justin22885: We won't tell you that, it's dangerous. Dangerous. Really. Really. Really. Really. Okay I'm stuck in an infinite for loop.
<jadakren> cchapman, dansguardian ?
<Dr_Willis> cchapman:  i recall some people mentioning   the TOR docs and some other guides suggesting  alternatives to privoxy,  other projexts grown from the privoxy codebase. Use Privoxy if you like it.,
<geekphreak> hacked_kernel: gnome-do can do it too :)
<cchapman> i like just need some help with changing the blocked redirect
<theadmin> Any idea whatever happened to the TOR? It no longer interacts with the fox.
<hacked_kernel> geekphreak, great
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  it takes some tweaking last i tried it..
<Dr_Willis> jadakren:  thats sounds familer. :)
<Dragzard> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<arand> theadmin: Using the repository version? (Don't)
<arand> theadmin: *ubuntu repo..
<theadmin> arand: Not an idiot. Their site instructs not to use the ubuntu one.
<helpneeded> when installing ubuntu lucid, grub installation failed
<sipior> justin22885: have a look here: http://superuser.com/questions/116597/enable-ubuntu-9-10-root-login. they also emphasise there what a poor choice it is :-)
<justin22885> i couldnt care less if its dangerous or not, i thought linux was about doing what i want?
<helpneeded> how can I install grub in a resue environment?
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  go for it then.. whatever it was...
<theadmin> justin22885: Yes. Oh well.
<theadmin> ubottu: RootSudo | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<danutz> what php editors do you recomand?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: He wants to use GNOME as root.
<geekphreak> goatfarm: nothing else i can think of sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  gdm has a setting somewhere that disables root direct loging in.. serach the gdm configs.
<danutz> on linux
<hellyeah> i am absolutely sure ubuntu has problem with opengl
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  so he will learn how to do a reinstall soon i imagine. :)
<geekphreak> danutz: geany/eclipse/aptana :)
<Mean_Admin> I succeeded in changing themes but Nautilus resists the changes.... I can't find a way to force Nautilus to shed it's ugly gray
<goatfarm> geekphreak:  winmd5sum shows the iso image is good.  Thanks for the help.  I will keep trying
<sipior> hellyeah: care to be more specific?
<hellyeah> i paste some error tıo IdleOne
<justin22885> ill try your suggestion sippior
<stayros> skat;a !
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Why does that require learning? It's simple as click, click, click, click, yaaaaawn, click, tap tap tap, click click.
<hellyeah> my code is not working on my computer
<jcrawford> hmm anyone here use portable linux before?  it seems to fail while installing grub saying something about blocks
<hellyeah> but it is working on another debian computer
<Skeptic> how do i list apps that i installed from the multiverse repo?
<jepler> anybody know what the tag "rhubarb" means? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bugs?field.tag=rhubarb
<theadmin> jepler: It's a plant of some kind.
<jadakren> Skeptic, via terminal or in synaptic ?
<Skeptic> jadakren, terminal
<sipior> hellyeah: i guess i meant, "can you give us useful information that can help us identify and isolate the problem?"
<justin22885> yeah, that didnt work
<jepler> theadmin: thanks for the quick answer, I'm just trying to figure out why it's being used as a tag on some launchpad bugs.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=rhubarb
<theadmin> jepler: No idea :/
<Guest70764> when I try to do a sudo make install on this wifi driver I get this "No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop." I have installed the linux source code and build-essential. I don't know what to do to fix it. Please help.
<zhxk> which ubuntu suites for devolopers?
<DASPRiD> any
<geekphreak> Guest70764: it should have INSTALL file?
<Wavesonics> hhmm is there something like "My Computer -> Properties" in Ubuntu to determine what version of the OS I have as well as RAM, and CPU?
<zhxk> noebook edition? server edition?
<Wavesonics> Desktop
<h00k> !kernelcompile | Guest70764
<ubottu> Guest70764: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've just carried out an update and now all the fonts in Google Chrome look like system fonts....is this an  issue or can I get them looking correct again?
<geekphreak> Wavesonics: different tools for different options
<theadmin> zhxk: Any of them are fine, just install some packages.
<jadakren> Wavesonics, system > help ?
<jcrawford> anyone?
<Guest70764> geekphreak, I did a sudo make and then a make install. I do not see an "install" file however.
<Wavesonics> OS Version tool?
<zhxk> LTS better or not?
<Wavesonics> i mainly want to know 32/64 bit (i didnt install this)
<geekphreak> Wavesonics: uname -a
<Wavesonics> geekphreak, ah thanks man
<theadmin> zhxk: LTS means the version gets longer support, that is all.
<Keaton> ALSA stopped working on my netbook after I upgraded to 10.04. Can someone help me troubleshoot the problem?
<BluesKaj> Guest70764, usually there is a configure command required before make , make install and there should be a readme with instructions for the install .
<zleap> Keaton, can you restart alsa ?
<cmug> so when I pass to usb-creator my mini.iso, nothing happens ?
<zhxk> theadmin:the loger support the better?
<JediMaster> how do you change a partition file system type without reformatting it in parted?
<cmug> unetbootin writes the file to usb ok, but the USB has a kernel panic during boot
<geekphreak> cmug: it wont recognize mini.iso :)
<Keaton> zleap, To do that I do 'cd /etc/init.d' and 'alsa restart' or something to that effect, right?
<cmug> geekphreak, figures
<Guest70764> BluesKaj, I am following the readme file. I will look at it again to see if I missed something.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've just carried out an update and now all the fonts in Google Chrome look like system fonts....is this an  issue or can I get them looking correct again?
<zleap> Keaton, think so
<theadmin> zhxk: Well, depends on your needs. If you are a huge building with a ton of computers, use the LTS allrighty, if you are a home user, use the normal release (LTS and normal releases match right now, Lucid)
<geekphreak> unetbootin worked for me cmug
<cmug> geekphreak, so manual way is the only way to get mini.iso on a usb easily?
<cmug> geekphreak, hmm
<JediMaster> got a drive handed to me that should have an NTFS partition but it's "unknown" according to parted, want to just set the partition type and mount it without reformatting it
<geekphreak> cmug: i did not choose the mini.iso, i let it download :)
<goatfarm> I have a good copy of 10.04 server but after 5 times, i can't get it to boot after the install.  Any ideas?
<Keaton> zleap, restarted it, checking for functionality.
<theadmin> JediMaster: mount -t ntfs /media/ntfsdrive
<jadakren> Wavesonics, gnome-system-monitor (or system > admin > system monitor) then system tab
<theadmin> JediMaster: Make sure you have ntfsprogs and ntfs-3g
<JediMaster> theadmin, true, but I want to be able to set it on the partition table too
<sipior> JediMaster: have you tried mounting it without setting the type?
<JediMaster> sipior, yeah it complains it needs a FS type
<Wavesonics> jadakren, ah this is exactly what i wanted! Thanks :D :D
<Keaton> zleap, No good, still can't get any output.
<zhxk> theadmin:why LTS?
<sipior> JediMaster: but that's the filesystem type, not the partition type. try the -t switch to mount.
<theadmin> zhxk: LTS stands for Long Term Support.
<theadmin> zhxk: LTS'es are used primarily by biiiig organisations
<jadakren> Wavesonics, there is another that you can install which gives something like device manager in windows. i forget what it is called though
<zleap> i take it it is using alsa and not something like pulseaudio
<geekphreak> jadakren: conky?
<theadmin> jadakren: gparted?
<zhxk> features on LTS is tested on normal release, isnt?
<theadmin> zhxk: ...well... yes...
<theadmin> zhxk: To some extent.
<jadakren> geekphreak, theadmin no its agtk version of hwinfo
<rocket16> Which application should I use to add Subtitles to Flv videos? Is there a Plugin for PiTiVi? Or should I use some other application?
<Keaton> zleap, It's Rhythmbox I'm testing sound with since the sound manager doesn't do that anymore.
<theadmin> jadakren: Ah, sry.
<nukelacity> okay i know i was just here a minute ago with a similar question but id like to know if its possible to un-blacklist a graphics card in ubuntu 10.04 because i know which compiz effects do and dont work on my box from expierience in dreamlinux lol
<theadmin> rocket16: Youtube :P
<rocket16> theadmin: Lol, :D
<theadmin> rocket16: It has a way to subtitle videos, and then use something to get the video back lol
<ale__>  video
<rocket16> theadmin: Really? :|
<cmug> geekphreak, the menu does have lucid as selection
<noladesi> hey what do you guys think is better on battery life for a netbook win7 or netbook remix?
<theadmin> rocket16: Anyway... why not just write an .srt file then convert the video to a Matroska stream?
<geekphreak> cmug: choose lucid netinstall
<stib> rocket16 ffmpeg could probably do it
<theadmin> noladesi: Win7 is a huge piece of junk!
<rocket16> thanks stib and theadmin
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Prajwal> #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> noladesi:  its possible the drivers and stuff for the  netbook in win7 have better optmizations.
<JediMaster> theadmin, sipior, mount -t ntfs didn't work, "NTFS signature is missing." I guess the partition is pretty fried
<phakhawat> สวัสดีครับ
<noladesi> i was just wondering which was better on batt life
<zleap> Keaton, not sure,  i am still on 9.04,  i can't suggest much else,  perhaps someone can be more helpful
<Keaton> theadmin, I was actually very impressed with Windows 7 compared to Microsoft's other work. Sure, it's closed source, but it's stable and fairly secure.
<noladesi> thanks dwill
<theadmin> noladesi: heck, with it my battery lasted just 30 minutes while it lasts 2 hours on Lucid (and this is NOT nbr)
<Dr_Willis> noladesi:  but linux uses less cpu and can be tweaked a bit more.. so i would have to say it depends on how you use the netbook.
<Keaton> zleap, Alright, thanks for the help anyway.
<Xethron> geekphreak, Well I would like to download one for a few computers. Was just wondering if I should download both? I have two laptops and two computers.
<alvin-moc> I started use ubuntu netbook since march and now I retired windows 4ever
<zleap> Keaton, np
<geekphreak> Xethron: 32 bit or 64 bits?
<noladesi> you think there is a big diff between desktop ubu and nbr?
<Wavesonics> there is a good article comparing battery life times with WIn7 vs Ubuntu 10.04 and Win7 wins in every case, some times by ALOT
<noladesi> as far as batt life?
<sipior> JediMaster: did you try "-t ntfs-3g"?
<noladesi> i love the new nbr
<geekphreak> Xethron: i wold just get desktop editon for now , or just use   wubi, if you just wana play with it
<Wavesonics> Linux still cant play Bluray right?
<noladesi> i have never used desktop version
<JediMaster> sipior, yeah same thing
<noladesi> i have only used nbr
<cmug> geekphreak, no such option. i am running unetbootin in lucid
<theadmin> Wavesonics: wt... it can't play Bluray? Thanks, kind sir, and I was planning to get a bluray drive
<bart__> hello
<geekphreak> cmug: oh ok i was using windows version
<theadmin> Wavesonics: At least won't waste money now
<Wavesonics> theadmin, ya its much like the early days of DVDs, its all proprietary and encrypted
<cmug> geekphreak, ok ill try that next
<geekphreak> cmug: ok good luck
<{g}> Hey People! I installed Ubuntu 10 and the mouse pointer moves around, when I switch between applications. Thats not intentional, right? Any ideas what that is?
<geekphreak> {g}: keep the cat away?
<theadmin> {g}: touchpad?
<theadmin> geekphreak: lol
<phakhawat>  I has 1 question
<{g}> theadmin: the notebook has a touchpad, but im using a mouse.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i belive that vlc and some pther players are going to be gettting better blueray support soon. but i dont have any
<theadmin> geekphreak: It took me a while that you are talking about "cat" as an animal and not as /bin/cat
<gzmask> {g}: update you system yet?
<geekphreak> theadmin:  :)
<theadmin> {g}: It might be active and you are accidentally touching it
<{g}> gzmask: what?
<{g}> theadmin: no
<geekphreak> SuNk8: hello
<gzmask> {g}: have you update your system after installation?
<SuNk8> geekphreak, Hey, wassup?
<geekphreak> {g}: what kinda of mouse is it?
<gzmask> {g}: system -> administration ->  Update Manage
<zachlr> Hi, I installed my Gforce FX 5500 via the Hardware Drivers manager, but in the Nvidia manager the max resolution seems to be 160x480.  Reading online everyone says there's no way to fix it.  Any ideas?
<lvdave> Hi Ubuntu! I had been using 8.04, and it worked perfectly.. I decided to buy another drive and do a clean install of 10.04.. Everything works fantastically EXCEPT for network-manager-openvpn.. The connection starts, I get the lock icon on the wifi panel, but cannot ping anything thru the tunnel.. I have the /var/log/messages at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/vyeg5V5E
<geekphreak> SuNk8: same ol
<rocket16> Friends, any way to use the new Empathy theme in Pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> zachlr:  odd.. My 5500 works in my backup machine
<rocket16> Although I strongly doubt the possibility, :(
<geekphreak> zachlr:  >> system>>admin>hardware drivers
<theadmin> rocket16: Doubt it too.
<danutz> ok a php highlighting editor:D?
<theadmin> danutz: gedit?
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  many editors can highlitg based on 'langage'  geany is one i like.
<geekphreak> !info geany > danutz
<rocket16> theadmin: Thanks for the reply. Wish the Pidgin developers make a plugin or something, :)
<zachlr> <geekphreak> I tried installing both propriotary driver versions from the driver manager, no change.
<New2LinuxGuy> Anyone know of a package that will allow me to take a shapshot of my entire Ubuntu computer and the restore to that point if I melt something down later?
<{g}> gzmask: yeah, i already updated
<stib> danutz: I'm liking Komodo atm http://www.activestate.com/komodo_edit/
<roberto_> danutz: gedit hightlights by language, but you have to tell it to do so
<theadmin> New2LinuxGuy: ...back up the entire hard drive? :/
<{g}> geekphreak: logitech freespace
<Dr_Willis> !backup | New2LinuxGuy
<geekphreak> New2LinuxGuy: clonezilla or try partimage
<ubottu> New2LinuxGuy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stib> !cloning>stib
<ubottu> stib, please see my private message
<daker> hi @all
<daker> need help pls
<New2LinuxGuy> not just the hard drive, just the "state" of my computer at a point in time.  Similar to what I would do with virtualbox or VMware, but for my core/host operating system.
<theadmin> New2LinuxGuy: ...And what do you think _THAT_ is? A snapshot of the hard drive.
<SuNk8> !ask | daker
<ubottu> daker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daker> well i can't start mysql server
<New2LinuxGuy> Thanks to everyone.  I will look up the packages suggested.  Thank you.
<geekphreak> New2LinuxGuy: not sure if there is any ooption like that, but you can always create an image
<daker> SuNk8, daker@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<daker> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<daker> utility, e.g. service mysql restart
<daker> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<daker> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart mysql
<daker> Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing.
<FloodBot1> daker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> New2LinuxGuy: Altough no
<Dr_Willis> zachlr:  my fx 5500 is working with the  Version 173 of the drivers.
<geekphreak> daker: what error you get?
<zachlr> <Dr_Willis> Let me check what version I'm using.
<jatt> hi I upgraded to latest lts and evolution doesn't work (the window asking for my password hangs).
<theadmin> New2LinuxGuy: Hm... interesting... I doubt that's really possible cause it'd require somehow dumping the entire RAM, swap, hard drive...
<Dr_Willis> daker:  'sudo service  mysql restart'   or 'sudo restart mysql'
<jatt> following is logged:
<jatt> e-data-server-ui-Message: Unable to find password(s) in keyring (Keyring reports: No matching results)
<jatt> how to fix
<perlsyntax> I found out why i get a blacked sceen after a few mins i think there was a rootkit on there.
<stib> theadmin: that's what happens when you hibernate isn' it?
<daker> Dr_Willis, geekphreak http://paste.ubuntu.com/429595/
<perlsyntax> So i take it was not my hardware.
<theadmin> stib: Well... yes but... hm... I really... Dunno how to achieve that effect.
<geekphreak> jatt: any important setting/email/address on it?
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  you have to wonder how it got on there.
<stib> take the hard drive out while it's hibernating and imahe it
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know the safe page to download it will be ubuntu
<stib> *image*
<perlsyntax> Yep
<zachlr> <Dr_Willis> I had version 96 installed.  I'm activating version 173 now.
<theadmin> o_o
<perlsyntax> i download from ubuntu web site now.
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  where did it come from befor?
<geekphreak> jatt: open evolutiom , click file and backup
<gorski> gnomeradio nema zvuka, pomoć
<theadmin> ubottu: pl | gorski
<ubottu> gorski: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<roberto_> anyone understand iBus very well ?
<perlsyntax> i not sure can't rem
<perlsyntax> maybe iso linux
<jatt> thanks, but I cannot open evolution, the first window that is shown asks for my password and it blocks
<bazhang> roberto_, its for using Korean, chinese, Japanese etc
<wack47> :/topic #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> perlsyntax:  Hmm.. perhaps check the site again.. you may want to report it to them. BUt i have to wonder how it  verified the md5 checking
<wack47> crap sry
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<theadmin> bazhang: And it's name looks like a name of some Apple product.
<perlsyntax> anyone have the same prob.
<rafaelsoaresbr> when network-manager is activated and I connect to internet using gnome-ppp, my apps believe they are not online. is there a way to change that?
<roberto_> bazhang: why do you need it, instead of just a different keyboard mapping?
<daker> Dr_Willis, geekphreak anything ?
<New2LinuxGuy> the image is a good idea I didn't think of.  I guess I could just create an image file of my OS at a point in time and then reinstall it somehow.  I really just want to experiment with different things on the box and not have to reinstall the OS if I make a mistake and can't fix it.  I would usually do that in Sun's virtual box, but this machine is too slow for that.
<geekphreak> daker: try this >> backu /var/lib/mysql first please them >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 or whatever version you got
<JediMaster> meh low level format with dd if=/dev/zero gave I/O errors and failed after 1.8GB, guess the drive is completely fried =/
<perlsyntax> Dr i am worry how it got on there to,
<bazhang> roberto_, when my system is set to using English, and I want to quickly use Mandarin, etc
<geekphreak> jatt: do you have lots of emails on it?
<theadmin> New2LinuxGuy: I know of a thing called 'remastersys' which turns the current system install with all da packages and stuff into an ISO. Then you just... back up /home and install from that
<tesseracter> hi, im setting up ssh server on my machine, ssh localhost works, but my manual IP setup to 192.168.1.55 doesnt work. the dns and such seem right, ping works, but ssh doesnt.
<perlsyntax> if it happon again i email ubuntu.
<roberto_> bazhang: yea but you can change keyboard mappings with just a keypress using the standard keyboard controls. why use ibus?
<stib> new2linuxguy: I use partimage
<trism> roberto_: a different keyboard mapping won't do it when you have thousands of different characters to choose from
<New2LinuxGuy> Is your SSH port 22 open or are you using a different SSH port?
<jatt> ? I use evolution to connect to my office's exchange server (does it make a difference if I have few or many mails). I mean a window pop ups asking for my password and _that_ window hangs, no other window is shown...
<stib> new2linuxguy: comes on the gparted livecd, good for first aid
<roberto_> Tristam: so the input methods from iBus are more complex than keyboard defintions can be ? or are they for different physical devices?
<tesseracter> New2LinuxGuy: me? netstat says :22 is open for localhost and 0.0.0.0
<geekphreak> jatt: not really, but i wanted to be sure, if we reset it,  you wont come after me :)
<roberto_> bazhang: why are there keyboard mappings for french and english in ibus ?
<daker> geekphreak, http://paste.ubuntu.com/429599/
<jatt> The box says:
<jatt> Enter Password for ...
<jatt> [x] Remember this password
<poppo> ghk
<jatt> but I cannot enter anything, clicking on OK doesn't work the window is not responsive
<geekphreak> daker: same error, tried to purge and reinstall?
<daker> geekphreak, twice
<chewbranca> heh... for anyone using xinerama who is thinking about upgrading to 10.04... DON'T!!!!!!!!!!
<theadmin> chewbranca: More then a week since the release. Most updated already.
<chewbranca> regression in xorg
<chewbranca> theadmin, yeah I made that mistake last night, what a PITA
<chewbranca> someone changed the cartesian variables storing the x/y-axis positions of your monitors to an unsigned int...
<theadmin> chewbranca: That regression... It came due to some huge memory leak issue they only managed to fix by dropping some (may be important, never figured) stuff
<chewbranca> whoops
<chewbranca> that's gotta be something different
<chewbranca> no way an unsigned int versus a signed int is the cause of a huge memory leak
<theadmin> chewbranca: Well, good that I'm not a xinerama user... find Lucid pretty sweeeeet.
<Lord_Rahl> ? when I close out of empathy does it still run in the background so I will still get im's
<danutz> does anyone know apache irc channel?
<theadmin> danutz: #httpd
<llutz> danutz: #httpd
<silvermoon> are there font problems in lucid lynx
<daker> geekphreak, nothing ?
<chewbranca> theadmin, yeah I'm finally getting to actually enjoy it this morning, was up until 2am fixing my dev box last night after upgrading
<theadmin> silvermoon: Depends. In some apps, maybe (a font problem with Chrome has been discovered a few minutes ago in this channel)
<chewbranca> now that its all working though it is a very nice looking upgrade
<Lord_Rahl> silvermoon, none that I have seen
<silvermoon> in 9.10 fonts were very good , and similar to windows , but after upgrading to 10.04 i see that fonts are different and not that beautiful
<roberto_> what provides "md5" on cli ?
<silvermoon> in kde droid fonts are taller for the same size
<theadmin> roberto_: md5sum
<Lord_Rahl> silvermoon, I have install it over 4 computer laptops and netbooks
<roberto_> theadmin: <3
<lahera> oi
<silvermoon> may be , but there is something fishy
<theadmin> roberto_: I dunno the version, sorry :P
<silvermoon> i mean wierd
<roberto_> theadmin: no taht was perfect, thank you
<theadmin> roberto_: Then what was that "less than 3" thing
<roberto_> lahera: ola :)
<Lord_Rahl> silvermoon, what are you font set in appearance?
<roberto_> theadmin: :) that was a heart
<theadmin> roberto_: oh... lol
<silvermoon> droid , arial , verdana all of them look different
<Gesi> hi
<tesseracter> ping 192.168.1.55 works, ssh localhost works, but ssh foo@192.168.1.55 doesnt work. ideas?
<geekphreak> tesseracter: port open?
<catvsrat> kick ass
<theadmin> tesseracter: Unsure. But maybe something blocks inbound connections on ssh port for that adress.
<llutz> tesseracter: sshd is up and running on .55?
<Lord_Rahl> tesseracter, ssh installed
<theadmin> catvsrat: watch teh language.
<tesseracter> geekphreak: yep, port open on portscan of 192.168.1.55
<Gesi> i have just installed ubuntu and when i open some videos with google chrome a mesage pops up and writes: MISSING PLUGIN . I found that the missing plug in is divx player can sb help me ?
<tesseracter> Lord_Rahl: i said that ssh localhost works, therefor, ssh is installed.
<jpds> tesseracter: ssh -vv foo@192.168.1.55 any useful?
<geekphreak> tesseracter:  you have to do port forwarding in router :)
<llutz> tesseracter: have you access to .55? check "lsof -i :22"
<catvsrat> i need to hack a server in my hack fest
<theadmin> Gesi: I think totem-style plugins provide that.
<jpds> catvsrat: Not this channel.
<theadmin> catvsrat: ...Can't help you with illegal activities.
<catvsrat> alright
<theadmin> catvsrat: Infact, you should be reported to your local police :D
<chewbranca> I'm sorry, not trying to be rude, but anyone who hasn't upgraded to 10.04, I really can't recommend you upgrading
<jpds> chewbranca: Do file bug reports. :)
 * jpds is happy with 10.04.
 * theadmin !!
<zachlr> Installed Gforce FX 5500 driver 173, resolution is still capped at 640x480.
<gzmask> agree with chewbranca
<chewbranca> it broke xinerama for me, removed support for ati 8xxx cards for my friends laptop, and broke wifi on my other buddies netbook
<roberto_> * thinks.
<roberto_> how do you do that ?
<Gesi> theadmin,  thanks
<theadmin> roberto_: /me sometext
<chewbranca> and I had a black screen of wtf after the upgrade
<pecar> how can i add the icon of network connections to the panel ? it disappeared.
<tesseracter> llutz: lsof -i :22 returns nothing...
<llutz> tesseracter: no sshd running though
<llutz> tesseracter: sudo aptitude install openss-server
<lvdave> I love 10.04 except for a problem with network-manager-openvpn
<llutz> tesseracter: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: mind the language, and yes black screen,  boot up black screen?
<llutz> tesseracter: sudo service ssh start
<chewbranca> sebsebseb, what language?
 * roberto_ wondering how to get music from my sp/dif out only and system effects from my system speaker only
<theadmin> chewbranca: black screen of wtf sounds like blue screen of death :D
<_dreamy> doe anyone knows what are the practical differences or advantages of Ubuntu 8.04 .. or the newer versions 9.04 or 10 * ?
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: the three leters you used
<chewbranca> theadmin, yeah that was the analogy, just boots up to black with monitors off
<chewbranca> sebsebseb, that was an acronym not language ;-)
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: still counts as swearing in this channel
<theadmin> chewbranca: Well, "f**k" is not a tolerated word here
<roberto_> mierda
<_dreamy> im aiming for performance
<bazhang> theadmin, please
<chewbranca> not what I said, but I'll keep that in mind
<theadmin> bazhang: Hey, me censored it... but sorry, i'm just trying to explain
<bazhang> lets get back on topic
<fevernova> hey, anyone use autopsy i am having trouble adding a encase image
<Creat0r> how could i display the first column of "cat /etc/passwd"???
<sipior> chewbranca: some folks here are a bit too pedantic for their own good, i'm afraid.
<llutz> Creat0r: use cut/awk
<theadmin> Creat0r: head -n5 /etc/passwd
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: black screen on boot up?
<theadmin> Creat0r: err, replace that 5 with 1
<tesseracter> wooooo, dunno what happened, but i got in via ssh! thanks jpds, theadmin, llutz, geekphreak
<roberto_> oo no, the dreaded black screen of boot!
<llutz> theadmin: head works on rows not columns
<chewbranca> sipior, hahahha well at least there being polite about it and not telling me to gt#o (there an acronym with the inappropriate letters commented out... lol)
<roberto_> the only one that's worse than the blue screen of death
<theadmin> llutz: Uh. There is no such thing as "column" in a file, maybe in some kind of a .ods though
<chewbranca> sebsebseb, yeah xorg was broken for me after upgrade
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: not nessarily
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: I mean are you sure?
<geekphreak> tesseracter: welcome
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: Plymouth will give black screen  sometimes
<sebsebseb> chewbranca: Plymouth will also mess up for loads of people with a propritary Nivida or ATI driver installed
<chewbranca> sebsebseb, naw it was 100% xorg, regression in it for xinerama support
<gzmask> sebsebseb: i have kinda same problem
<theadmin> llutz: Can't see anything that even slightly ressembles a column in output of "cat /etc/passwd" either
<llutz> theadmin: go for a coffee and think about that
<chewbranca> you can no longer say one monitor is 'leftof' another
<chewbranca> it has to all be 'rightof' now, and you have to arrange the devices numerically by id
<sebsebseb> gzmask: same problem as chewbranca  or what I was describing?
<atrus> Creat0r: i like: cat /etc/passwd | awk '{print $1}'
<llutz> Creat0r: theadmin  cat /etc/passwd|cut -d":" -f1
<atrus> er, almost :)
<gzmask> sebsebseb: I got the "checking battery state" hang at boot time
<theadmin> llutz: returned a list of usernames o-O
<Creat0r> theadmin: head -n1 /etc/passwd display only the first line i wanna display the users list
<sebsebseb> gzmask: you got black screen on boot up, then log in screen shows?
<lvdave> Hi Ubuntu! I had been using 8.04, and it worked perfectly.. I decided to buy another drive and do a clean install of 10.04.. Everything works fantastically EXCEPT for network-manager-openvpn.. The connection starts, I get the lock icon on the wifi panel, but cannot ping anything thru the tunnel.. Then if I leave it, eventually I get the popup telling me the vpn connection failed. I have a snippet of /var/log/messages at http://ubuntu.past
<lvdave> ebin.com/vyeg5V5E
<Creat0r> the first column
<gzmask> sebsebseb: after I upgrade. so kinda same
<geekphreak> goodnight all
<llutz> Creat0r: awk -F":" '{print $1}' /etc/passwd
<chewbranca> if you're having issues with xinerama, check here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/563100
<chewbranca> I'm really against the fix in principle, but I can vouch that it works
<gzmask> sebsebseb: no, it hangs at boot time. login screen is no show
<llutz> theadmin: which IS the 1st column of that file, yes
<theadmin> llutz: I see! So stuff before the first space.
<atrus> Creat0r, corrected mine: cat /etc/passwd | awk 'FS=":" {print $1}'
<sebsebseb> gzmask: oh probably the issue that woman (or whatever) from last night had
<llutz> atrus: uuc :)
<spibants> dont recommed wubi yet!! theres some issues to be fixed
<sebsebseb> gzmask: basically it would boot, but be black, than she/he has auto log in on, and gets the music and things load up
<sebsebseb> gzmask: don't see the log in screen
<gzmask> sebsebseb: you sound like you are having an affair last night ;)
<Creat0r> llutz : this awk -F":" '{print $1}' /etc/passwd works fine thanks
<sebsebseb> gzmask: heh in a way I guess
<sebsebseb> gzmask: someone I was trying to help in here, with someone else as well
<gzmask> sebsebseb: mine is just hangs there, then I reinstall ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> gzmask: that's what I suggested for this person,  to just re install 9.10, in the end
<sebsebseb> gzmask: instead of messing around with xorg hopeing that resetting xorg might fix the issue
<essial> Hey I have ftpd set up and a user called ftpadmin, how do I set it to go to /var/www as root instead of / when i ftp in?
<falstaff> Hello
<gzmask> sebsebseb: that bug is reported at launchpad. something to do with intel intergrated Vid card: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/568779
<administrator_> 我想看到中文版的
<sebsebseb> gzmask: oh
<bazhang> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<falstaff> I just got an update notification, I now think he updated to maverick!! Can I undo this?
<administrator_> 全是英文，有点困难
<sebsebseb> gzmask: yes this other person also said they had Intel
<theadmin> Hm. I wonder, if I... "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/lucid/karmic/ | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade", would it downgrade me to karmic? I know it's not supported. I'm just wondering.
<administrator_> 哦
<gzmask> administrator_: 你可以去中文频道或者论坛
<sebsebseb> gzmask: plus their was someone else before that, with the same or similar issue.
<theadmin> gzmask: o-O what kinda language that is
<essial> chinese
<gzmask> chinese lol
<sebsebseb> I just see little squares
<sebsebseb> no chinese
<theadmin> gzmask: Ah, chinese, arabic, japanese, all the same to me - weirdness.
<essial> stop being a racist bastards
<gzmask> sebsebseb: what? Chinese are cool lol
<sebsebseb> gzmask: my client won't show it I mean
<theadmin> gzmask: He means he's missing some fonts.
<essial> and help me figure out how to set the home path for ftp users :p
<sebsebseb> gzmask: maybe I would need a language/fonts installed
<llutz> essial: read the man-page of your ftp-server
<justin22885> does anyone know how to make gdm NOT hide my root account during login? the root account is enabled
<monty_hall> I'm trying to add prefixes to files in a directory tree ie: /x/x/x/filename => /x/x/x/_filename.  Not sure how to do this with find.  "find . -name "*.java" -exec ???"
<theadmin> justin22885: Click on "other"
<sebsebseb> gzmask: well this sucks really then,  two boot up issues basically for 10.04
<gzmask> sebsebseb: I know heh. anyway, ub 10.04 isn't really ready for release imo. 9.10 is way better for first timer
<llutz> monty_hall: use "rename"
<theadmin> justin22885: enter "root" as the user and your root password
<sebsebseb> gzmask: well  if the log in screen is included for boot up, but in this context it is
<theadmin> justin22885: No way to literally show it on the list as far as I know
<sebsebseb> gzmask: so the plymouth issue, plus the Intel issue
<sebsebseb> gzmask: agreed
<sebsebseb> gzmask: 10.04 is a bit dodgy at the moment
<sebsebseb> gzmask: which is ashame since it's meant to be LTS
<neil__> how to unpack a package
<sebsebseb> well it is LTS
<gzmask> sebsebseb: but I really like it. if it's fixed I'll upgrade in no time
<llutz> monty_hall: or try " find . -name "*.java" -exec echo mv {} _{} \;  "         remove echo when it seems doing fine
<theadmin> monty_hall: hah. Simple, watson. find . -name '*.java' -exec mv {} prefix-{}"
<theadmin> monty_hall: Ooopsie, forgot a "\;"
<justin22885> yeah, i want to literally show it, its kind of stupid that they hide it with no way to show it.. its my computer, ill decide what security measures i use
<sebsebseb> gzmask: yeah "if" it's fixed
<sebsebseb> gzmask: I wonder though if it will be fixed, since they only do security upgrades, or tend to
<monty_hall> theadmin: it would produce x/x/x/filename.java to _x/x/x/filename.java
<sebsebseb> gzmask: maybe  10.10 will have the fix, and then there will be a backport to 10.04
<sebsebseb> gzmask: I guess that is what will happen
<gzmask> sebsebseb: for canonical's record, I believe they will
<monty_hall> theadmin: anymore suggestions?
<sebsebseb> gzmask: major bug though,  the boot up and  log in screen, has to just work really.  otherwise people aren't going to be happy at all
<theadmin> monty_hall: ...oh. "find . -name '*.java' -exec mv $(basename {}) prefix-${basename {}) \;" - sorry, TOTALLY forgot it gives the full path
<EntityReborn> !xscreensaver
<EntityReborn> hm
<theadmin> find . -name '*.java' -exec mv $(basename {}) prefix-$(basename {}) \;
<theadmin> monty_hall: ^
<gzmask> sebsebseb: they kind of fixed it a lil bit already I guess. It's working right after the CD installation. but broke again after upgrade
<sebsebseb> gzmask: anyway thanks,  i'll look at the link, and now I know there is an issue with Intel as well, not just propritary  Nivida and ATI drivers
<mfox> sebsebseb: hi
<roberto_> anyone know how I can add a right-click option to sent to pastebin? and one to imageshack?
<roberto_> *send
<sebsebseb> mfox: hi
<mfox> sebsebseb: i've entered wrong mount option for a flash memory, now i cant remount it! (by unplugging and pluging it again), it says wrong mount option attempting...
<nphase> i got an I/O error when installing ubuntu. message said it was probably a failing disk. anyone got any recommendations for how to check into it? im running th smartctl long test right now, but dont know if thats any good or not
<sebsebseb> mfox: I don't know, and why were you targetting me specifically with the question?
<mfox> sebsebseb: do you know where these options or such saved ? any config file ?
<hs1> Hello. I m upgraded to Karmic. Does anybody know how to make Huawei modems listed in Network manager?
<ChrisC_> Hello, I have a problem. I installed a kernal update and now Virtual Box will not load. How do I re-compile virtuabox for the new Kernal? Thanks.
<mfox> sebsebseb: dont know ! :D
<monty_hall> theadmin: doesn't work
<sebsebseb> gzmask: what tends to happen since 8.04, is a new release of Ubuntu comes out, but then suddenly  the release before it becomes way better for at least some of us, even though overall it wasn't really a great one such as 9.10.
<theadmin> ChrisC_: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<preetam> i am unable to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 giving some software repository error. pls help.
<ween101> Top of the morning I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I can't get my wireless to work I am using a netgear usb can anyone help please
<theadmin> monty_hall: hm. It technically should... but... No ideas anymore. Sorry.
<sebsebseb> gzmask: 9.04 is really the best version that is still supported, not for loads of Intel cards though
<theadmin> ChrisC_: It might take a huge while until it's done
<ChrisC_> theadmin: Thanks I'll try that.
<theadmin> vbox devs should dump /etc/init.d already, about time I'd think :/
<robyromania> hi, i've just installed ffmpeg from the repository in lucid lynx, and when i try to convert mpg to avi with -vcodec libxvid i get: Unknown encoder 'libxvid'. i didn't have this problem in karmic
<ChrisC_> theadmin:chrispche@chrispche-laptop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ChrisC_> [sudo] password for chrispche:
<ChrisC_> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<ChrisC_> chrispche@chrispche-laptop:~$
<sebsebseb> !wireless | ween101
<ubottu> ween101: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FloodBot1> ChrisC_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gzmask> sebsebseb: it takes time to patch things. even Mac OSX need patches. I used Mac at home and Ubuntu isn't bad for the speed of fixing bugs compare to apple.
<mfox> I've entered wrong mounting option for a volume, now i cant remount it when i unplug and plug it again...it says: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume '%VOULME-NAME%'.
<theadmin> ChrisC_: Install "dkms" package to do it automatically every time you get a kernel update
<nphase> anyone? any ideas?
<mfox> where i can change the options !? any config file !?
<snowrichard> hi
<ChrisC_> theadmin: what is it called?
<theadmin> ChrisC_: Hum. Uh. Sorry. I last used virtualbox back in jaunty age.
<robyromania> does anyone know how i could possibly fix this problem? (error in ffmpeg: Unknown encoder 'libxvid')
<ChrisC_> theadmin: Very well what do you use?
<sebsebseb> ween101: also since your new, this is a good download for you I expect
<krazykrivda> i am dual booting, is there a way i can set up a SHARED part of the hardrive to store media, docs, etc?
<sebsebseb> !manual | ween101
<ubottu> ween101: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<theadmin> ChrisC_: Nothing like that at all. Just don't have a need anymore.
<jrib> The gui Keyboard tool allows one to set a different layout per application.  How can I change the layout used for an application using the command line?  (real question: vbox fails to recognize my keyboard layout because I have a custom one, so I want to use standard dvorak for it automatically)
<gzmask> sebsebseb: only thing is, the "new release every 6 month" hurts the first timer a lil bit, when you "release" is really a beta version
<mfox> no one ?! :D
<sebsebseb> gzmask: 10.04 could have been more uhmm well less bugs by release, but  only so many testers, and developers
<theadmin> krazykrivda: set up a partition which both your systems can read
<jrib> !helpme | mfox
<ubottu> mfox: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Guest36015> does anyone use fluxbox?
<jrib> !anyone | Guest36015
<ubottu> Guest36015: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<krazykrivda> theadmin: how can that be accomplished?
<mfox> I've entered wrong mounting option for a volume, now i cant remount it when i unplug and plug it again...it says: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume '%VOULME-NAME%'.
<theadmin> krazykrivda: ...well... Uh. I'd happily explain it to you, but I have to leave now. Bye.
<sebsebseb> gzmask: it's disapointing as a LTS at the moment really though, but I guess as time goes on, that will improve quite a bit
<caac> !nautilus-elementary
<Guest36015> how do i connect to wireless connections with fluxbox?
<gzmask> sebsebseb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ph3LV1hInw
<mfox> I've entered wrong mounting option for a volume, now i cant remount it when i unplug and plug it again...it says: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume '%VOULME-NAME%'.
<sebsebseb> gzmask: what's that?
<hs1> quite a shame that an upgrade break connectivity.
<serbanlupu> hy :)
<serbanlupu> i have a problem . . .
<sebsebseb> !ask | serbanlupu
<ubottu> serbanlupu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<serbanlupu> k :)
<serbanlupu> 10x
<gzmask> sebsebseb: what happened right after the update. and then the infamous "unbootable" bug
<sebsebseb> gzmask: ok i'll have a look
<HS^^> do people use ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> HS^^: yes
<avegas> Hey, what should I do if update manager seems to be hung while "Configuring grub-pc" ?
<HS^^> hmm ok
<serbanlupu> i need to keep a file descripto after a function exec
<nphase> i got an I/O error when installing ubuntu. message said it was probably a failing disk. anyone got any recommendations for how to check into it? im running th smartctl long test right now, but dont know if thats any good or not
<serbanlupu> how can i keep it open ?
<avegas> it seems like forcequitting might leave me in a broken state
<sross> good morning
<sross> or good evening
<Guest36015> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO CONNECT TO  A WIRELESS NETWORK IN FLUXBOX
<llutz> Guest36015: use iwconfig
<serbanlupu>  i need to keep a file descripto after a function exec !! how can i keep it open ? ?
<Guest36015> I HAVE TRIED TO USE IWCONFIG BUT IT DOES NOT WORK
<IdleOne> !caps | guest36
<ubottu> guest36: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<llutz> !caps > Guest36015
<ubottu> Guest36015, please see my private message
<sross> Guest36015: turn off caps
<IdleOne> !caps | Guest36015
<ubottu> Guest36015: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<IdleOne> Guest36015: try ifconfig
<dennda> Can I configure thunderbird 3 to stay in the background but keep the window closed? The only thing I want to always see is the docky icon telling me how much unread mail there is
<llutz> Guest36015: then read a bit more about iwconfig and wpa-supplicant, it works
<dennda> i.e., not talking about alltray
<Lazy^> Guest80798: what encryptied does the WLAN use ?
<Lazy^> *encryption
<C_Classic> Is there a possibility to get the control buttons of a window to the right side again? (changed to left with the last update to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<sebsebseb> gzmask: I didn't see a boot up
<sebsebseb> gzmask: a start up
<sebsebseb> gzmask: in that video
<Pracok> hae leh gbng
<serbanlupu> anyone know how to do this ?
<gzmask> sebsebseb: yea it's what happened after the update. the bootup just hangs at checking battery state step
<Pici> serbanlupu: Perhaps this would be a more appropriate question in a channel for whatever language you are programming in.
<justin22885> does anyone here use multi-arch?
<sebsebseb> gzmask: and shows that in text or?
<sebsebseb> gzmask: black screen with text on it?
<gzmask> sebsebseb: on loading screen. if I hit escape I see the texts
<luismemo> ''' saudosss desde mexicooo '''
<mfox> I've entered wrong mounting option for a volume, now i cant remount it when i unplug and plug it again...it says: Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume '%VOULME-NAME%'.
<luismemo> ''' para la banda '''
<Pici> 1es | luismemo
<Pici> !es | luismemo
<ubottu> luismemo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebsebseb> gzmask: I see
<Creat0r> for what we use the TERM environment???
<sebsebseb> gzmask: well this whole 10.04 is booting up stuff seems a bit dodgy for loads of us at the moment
<jadakren> plymouth lol.
<livingdaylight> is there a bestest FF add on for translating Persian webpages into English, anyone?
<jadakren> translate.google.com
<mynameisdeleted> how do I create a usb boot disk from within  mac osx?
<mynameisdeleted> is there a pre-built usb image I can download onto it?
<mynameisdeleted> I know if I was at home with my ubuntu desktop the kde usb creator would work wonders
<jacktheripper> guys, i'm not able to compile mesa. I get
<jacktheripper> ../../../../../src/glsl/apps/compile fragment slang_common_builtin.gc slang_common_builtin_gc.h
<jacktheripper> /bin/bash: ../../../../../src/glsl/apps/compile: No such file or directory
<donaldo> I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop (Toshiba X205) and everything has worked except Dolby Surround system. I get a low quality sound but all my speakers don't give a surround sound. Can you please help me about this issue?
<hs1> Anyone using E1750 with Karmic?
<sleepy_cat> hi any good Ubuntu games like ktron
<livingdaylight> jadakren, no, for website
<jadakren> livingdaylight, it takes websites.
<ujjain1> Do people here have experience with Ubootin?
<ujjain1> unetbootin
<brand0n> just updated now ubuntu software center wont start
<brand0n> even tried rebooting
<brand0n> any ideas?
<ManDay> what is the package name for gvim?
<ManDay> !gvim
<mynameisdeleted> I'l try simply copying the cd files to the usb drive and making it bootable to see if that works .... it would be nice if there was a howto guide on that
<ujjain1> hey! i am doing that too
<ujjain1> there is a guide< https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From%20Ubuntu%20Linux
<jarreboum> hi there
<vixey> mynameisdeleted: you can use dd to write it.. but I did not have success with it
<Pici> sleepy_cat: like ktron? armagetronad
<ipc> Hi
<ManDay> what is the package name for gvim?
<trism> ManDay: vim-gnome
<jarreboum> Do anyone know how I could use update-rc.d on a remote computer?
<ipc> when i Log Out My Ubuntu Lynx stuck in a black screen
<brand0n> ubuntu software center wont start since i just updated, and i even tried restarting...anyone have any idea?
<b2p1mp> me too sometimes
<sleepy_cat> Pici, i mean like good simple games like ktron not exactly the same thing
<trism> ManDay: or vim-gtk
<ManDay> trism, how should i decice between gtk and gnome?
<ManDay> if im on gnome should i use that one?
<donaldo>  I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop (Toshiba X205) and everything has worked except Dolby Surround system. I get a low quality sound but all my speakers don't give a surround sound. Can you please help me about this issue?
<Pici> sleepy_cat: Theres a lot of games listed in the software center, or you could take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games too
<Dr_Willis> jarreboum:  ssh in, use the command. but update-rc.d dosent work for upstart controlled services
<brand0n> manday
<brand0n> gtk is gnome
<ManDay> gtk is gimp tk
<sleepy_cat> ok thanks
<hs1> Ubuntu reminds me '70 Unix every time I upgrade.
<gzmask> brand0n: something like this after updating? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ph3LV1hInw
<trism> ManDay: use vim-gnome unless you aren't using gnome and don't want the gnome deps
<ManDay> ok thans
<jarreboum> Dr_Willis its a NAS, I'm not sure I can ssh
<mynameisdeleted> that guide is missing creating the disk from other unix insead of windows or linux
<jarreboum> basically I have access to its HD via usb
<brand0n> gzmask
<ipc> sombody can help me plaizz
<brand0n> basically that
<brand0n> but only with ubuntu software center
<brand0n> everything else works fine
<FloodBot1> brand0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brand0n> floodbot, stfu
<brand0n> i said 2 lines in 2 seconds, gimme a fuckin break
<mendomza> someone speak spanish?
 * |shad0w| gives you a kit-kat instead
<Pici> brand0n: Please mind your language here.
<Pici> !es | mendomza
<ubottu> mendomza: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gzmask> brand0n: try this if your linux skill is good. otherwise back to 9.10: http://wiki.lancewave.com/index.php/Ubuntu_broken
<brand0n> but nothing is broken gzmask
<mendomza> Ok
<brand0n> the only problem i have is that ubuntu software center tries to load and then doesnt
<brand0n> everything else is flawless
<ipc> the language don't want to be changed in ubuntu
<ManDay> How can I make windows , gnome-terminal in particular start up with larger dimensions?
<huleboer> anyone know if pxe boot the live cd /installation from nfs4 works?
<ManDay> im using compiz
<brand0n> how do you run ubuntu software center from terminal
<overmind> brand0n: software-center
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've just carried out an update and now all the fonts in Google Chrome look like system fonts....is this an  issue or can I get them looking correct again?
<brand0n> found it as soon as you said it overmind
<brand0n> thank you though
<jarreboum> So how can I add a startup script to a computer which I only have access as a USB drive?
<overmind> brand0n: heh, np :)
<brand0n> lol
<brand0n> gzmask i got it to run
<brand0n> using gksu software-center from terminal
<Dr_Willis> jarreboum:  not very easially if you cant get any commands  to run on it.
<brand0n> but it wont run from the menu, it just tries and fails
<mynameisdeleted> I found something.
<jarreboum> thats the trick ::
<ipc> Dr-Willis can you help me
<Dr_Willis> jarreboum:  you could use a live-cd session and boot it and have a shell or somthing
<gzmask> brand0n: something like my problem. I downgrade to 9.10 now...
<overmind> brand0n: "/usr/bin/software-center" add it
<Dr_Willis> ipc:  totally depens on the issue
<CJ_Master> How would I update Tcl to the latest version?
<brand0n> what do you mean overmind? im not a linux master yet
<ipc> when i log out my Ubuntu 10.04 stuck in a black screen
<jarreboum> nop, its a multimedia hard drive, I have no access to it exept when I plug it in usb I can see the llinux partition
<overmind> brand0n: Add to menu an application, with that link
<Guest28456> connect irc.freenode.net
<Pici> Guest28456: You're already on freenode.
<Faust> Hi
<overmind> Faust: Hello
<jarreboum> I wish I could put in a wakeonlan script
<Spasysheep> is it possible to restore files from a partition that was reformatted from ext3 to ext4 but has not had much data written to it since?
<ipc> give me the french chanel
<brand0n> overmind it was already there, but i just added gksu in front of the command
<brand0n> now it loads fine
<overmind> brand0n: Well, I usually use Synaptic or apt-get in terminal
<theadmin> Is there any kind of keyboard shortcut to minimize teh current window or is there a way to set one somehow?
<brand0n> as do i overmind but i like to browse it sometimes
<aksu1> HI all
<brand0n> just to see whats out
<xcalibur> hello can someone help me on getting samba alive in ubuntu 10.04 server, after upgrade from 9.04
<frozsyn> Hi! I have installed Lucid and use an existing /home partition. Before the installation, I have renamed my old user directory, and now I want to move some directories from the old user directory to my new one... problem, the 'mv' command seems to 'copy then delete' instead of really moving the directories... and I don't have enough place to support the 'copy' stage... any idea ?
<ipc> my desktop is a fusion between english and french
<mateo> hi
<aksu1> hey, does anyone else have problems with rhythmn box silently failing=?
<theadmin> frozsyn: Well. That's what moving is. It is copying and deleting.
<Dr_Willis> frozsyn:  do it in several small batches untill you get some space freed up perhaps
<rabusmar> hello, since updating to ubuntu 10.04 my sound playback is pretty choppy
<craigbass1976> Is there some trick to getting mod_rewrite working in Lucid?  sudo a2enmod rewrite gives me "Module rewrite already enabled" and my .htaccess file hasn't changed.
<rabusmar> what can i do to troubleshoot it?
<Faust> I'll soon find out
<arand> frozsyn: rsync?
<frozsyn> theadmin, I don't think so, because my first renaming worked, and this one do not work because of space problem...
<nphase> so the error im getting is: "[Errno 5] Input/output error" while installing.
<Dr_Willis> frozsyn: if you dont ghave enough space.. then how are you going to copy it all over there anyway? Somthing seems confuseing about what you are saying/doing
<frozsyn> Dr_Willis, I want to move the directory, in the same partition
<esperegu> anyone can help me disable 'Emulate3Buttons'  in X ?
<frozsyn> Dr_Willis, so the used space is supposed to stay the same
<Dr_Willis> frozsyn:  if i 'move' here - it dosent copy then delete. it moves it..  does it almost instantly
<frozsyn> Dr_Willis, yep, I totally agree, and that's why I'm so puzzled
<llutz> frozsyn: "mv" on same partitions is just changing dir-entries, not copy/remove
<xcalibur> samba is not working after update to 10.04, who can help me figur out what is going on?
<nphase> ah, bad hash on the iso
<Dr_Willis> frozsyn:  i would doublke check what you are doing exactly , and the paths/mountpoints..  you may find you are making some sort of mistake
<slipttees> hi all
<frozsyn> llutz, I agree, but I just observe an 'not enough space' error message after 5 minutes... which is totally not the expected behavior
<ipc> give me french chanel plizz
<slipttees> someone have multiseat on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<aksu1> frozsyn - just to check - how much HD space do you have free on your partition, and how much data are you trying to move?
<six6six> i have multi-seats in the house where I can use ubuntu on a wifi connection...
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, hey... How are you doing?
<psusi> frozsyn: sounds like you AREN'T moving within the same partition... you said you made a separate /home partition
<llutz> frozsyn: "df /sourcedir" "df /targetdir"
<slipttees> six6six: on 10.04 ?
<six6six> sure
<Dr_Willis> craigbass1976:  im here. :)
 * grevista_br is downloading Ubuntu 10.04 - ETA 9h:30m:05s @ 16.00 KB/s (1/1)
<craigbass1976> xcalibur, really; Mine stayed working.  WHat's the problem.  WHat kind of share did you have?  Mine are wide open, so maybe that's the difference
<EntityReborn> Hm, how stable is x64 as opposed to x86?
<EntityReborn> I'm running x64 now, and I'm noticing that my lappy tends to hang easier
<slipttees> six6six: pvt please ^^
<xcalibur> craigbass i have several shares, open, user, and homes shares
<craigbass1976> EntityReborn, no troubles yet.  I closed my laptop lid once and it stayed locked (blank screen) but I was able to get to a terminal and reboot.
<gianluca> it
<gianluca> !it
<frozsyn> hum... I think Lucid encrypt the home directory by default... arg, so its a different 'partition' in fact...
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xcalibur> the user shares aren't working anymore
<ManDay> I do get a MIO or so "no such file or directory" errors when grepping through /share - especially in ./gnome/help because ALL the symlinks point to void. For isntance ../mousetweaks... help is not present but should have been provided by mousetweaks
<llutz> frozsyn: it is
<ManDay> actuall
<craigbass1976> xcalibur, but there is some sort of authentication involved?
<xcalibur> craig i can post my conf
<xcalibur> one sec
<ManDay> THE WHOLE /usr/gnome/help directory appears to consist ONLY OF broken symlinks. wtf is that
<frozsyn> ok, thanks all, I should have check this first...
<sweb> i want to get full access to fstab mount point ? which is options?
<sweb> umast=??? or etc
<sweb> umask*
<edbian> sweb, Just add the option "user" to the options for that mountpoint
<bnv> hello
<edbian> sweb, Also make sure you have correct permissions over the folder it will be mounted in
<guntbert> !language | ManDay I don't have that directory at all
<ubottu> ManDay I don't have that directory at all: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i dont even have a /usr/gnome
<EntityReborn> I mean, what are the benifits of a x64 build?
<sweb> /dev/x /media/x ntfs user
<sweb> ?
<EntityReborn> I don't see any speed differences, besides the occasional freeze
<ManDay> guntbert stop annoying me with your language thing
<dekroning> anyone know if it's possible to launch chromium-browser directly into fullscreen mode ?
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  if you got a 64bit cpu. you can access more ram. and  some tasks will be faster.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, /usr/share/gnome
<EntityReborn> Hm.
<xcalibur> @craigbass1876 http://pastebin.com/0VwDc5g8
<sweb> edbian?     /dev/x /media/x ntfs user
<EntityReborn> Well, this lappy has a hard limit of 4gigs
<EntityReborn> and I only have 1gig installed
<bnv> Anyone have a FullHD monitor? I have lots of questions with it
<xcalibur> @craigbass this is one of the share's wich is not working
<guntbert> ManDay: no, you keep to the rules please
 * EntityReborn breaks out the hat: accepting donations now :)
<sweb> edbian, i'm absolutly begginer in fstab options
<edbian> sweb, That's looking good
<ManDay> guntbert, so where exactly was my language not correct
<xcalibur> @craigbass i gave the directory the right permissions (as it worked before)
<edbian> sweb, dont' forget the dump and pass options
<edbian> sweb, 0 and 2 out to do it
<BigFatFatty> If I download 10.04 today vs. 1 month from now, will it be the same or will the later download have more updates/patches?
<EntityReborn> Another issue with x64 is some things like flash etc
<EntityReborn> but w/e
<chmac> Can anyone tell me what the default theme is in lucid? If you click System > Preferences > Appearance, what is selected?
<EntityReborn> I think i'll still go back to x86
<edbian> BigFatFatty, Not sure if it's monthly but I do know they usually throw some updates into the current build periodically
<BigFatFatty> thx
<guntbert> ManDay: the use of (even abbreviated) swear words is not ok in this channel
<craigbass1976> xcalibur, yeah, it looks like you've got things working based on users; I've no experience in that. Like I said, I urn mine wide open because it doesn't matter here, and I no longer run windows at the house to play with.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  looks fine here
<sweb> edbian, can you give me all option, i don't really somevalue such as gid umask or etc
<edbian> EntityReborn, FYI x64 is terrible syntax.  It's amd64 vs ix86 (e.g. i386 or i686)
<ManDay> guntbert, last time you gave me a !language because i said "jeez"
<ManDay> now is that annoying or what?
<harovali> hi , I'm getting an annoying error in postgresql in ubuntu 910. ""The database was initialized with LC_CTYPE ...." , any hint ?
<EntityReborn> edbian, well said. amd64 then
<xcalibur> hmmm, that is not much of help :p thanks anyway
<EntityReborn> Tho doesn't intel have 64s?
<niteshade> hey, i got windows in dual-boot with ubuntu alongside using lilo to switch.  But, i'd like to mess around with windows, and since i can back up anything in linux and boot up into linux to replace files that i screwed with too much, it's almost impossible to completely wreck the system unless i forget to back things up, or linux is broke
<ManDay> guntbert, consider the "f" in wtf "freak"
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  ive rarely had any issues with 64bit.
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  most cpus by intel and amd are 64
<xcalibur> can someone else help me on usershares in ubuntu 10.04 with samba/windows
<guntbert> ManDay: stop discussing that please
<ManDay> ok
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, then why the "amd" in amd64?
<edbian> sweb, You don't have to tell it all the options because if you don't specify it chooses the defaults.  I have an NTFS partition, my fstab is /dev/hda1  /mnt/xp  /ntfs-3g   defaults,user   0   2
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  they had it out first
<EntityReborn> Right
<EntityReborn> Meh
<edbian> sweb, Except for that typo on the file-system type ;)
<EntityReborn> Splitting beans, I guess.
<antivirtel> how can i restore my sudo if (accidentally) I changed chown of /usr/bin/* and /usr/share/* to myself, and in terminal it wirtes: "sudo: must be setuid root" ?
<Dr_Willis> you asked,,, thats the history EntityReborn
<Dr_Willis> antivirtel:  use a live cd.
<EntityReborn> I know :)
<edbian> sweb, Does that makes sense?  You should be able to edit fstab that way and then double click that drive in my computer.  The changes are instant
<sweb> edbian, thank and how can i find really file system
<niteshade> but i'd like to be able to boot windows in some kinda emulator within linux.  Is there any way?  I mean, to boot up from a seperate partition within some other emulator or virtual machine?  And, how?  I know that qemu and virtualbox both boot up from images and not partitions.  So, how?
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, I said splitting beans at my own comment, not yours.
<sweb> edbian, fdisk -l
<sweb> ?
<Dr_Willis> I found a neat (and very unsafe) trick to get a 'root' shell  on tty9 :) for 'emergancies'
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, do tell?
<Dr_Willis> EntityReborn:  and there is discussion of starting to use a more generic term for 64bit.
<edbian> sweb, I just ment there is no slash.  it's simply ntfs.  Ubuntu doesn't use ntfs-3g
<niteshade> dudes?
<guntbert> ManDay: but back to you issue: I only have one symlink in that directory namely libs - all other entries are directories
<EntityReborn> Dr_Willis, it would make more symantic sense.
<edbian> Dr_Willis, What are they considering?
<antivirtel> Dr_Willis yes, and what can I type ? i typed(as root): chown root:root /usr/bin and chown root:root /usr/bin/* and chown root:root /usr/share and chown root:root /usr/share/*
<guntbert> *your
<edbian> sweb, Does that makes sense?
<EntityReborn> but then, "bandages" vs "bandaids" can be thrown into the argument here
<bnv> I know, the 16:9 aspect ratio and the 1920x1080 resolution is good for movies, but is it good for newsreading on the net? I think, the pixels are will be small.
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  i dont rember. it was on some ubuntu chat/brainstorm  thread
<antivirtel> Dr_Willis and the probelm is still
<ManDay> guntbert, the files below that are symlinks - all a them. i deleted them now. one example was: ./gnome/help/mousetweaks/fr/figures/mouse-a11y-pointer-capture-context-menu.png
<ManDay> virtually every file
<psusi> antivirtel: reboot into rescue mode and chown them back
<sweb> edbian, i'll be test now thank for timing :D
<llutz> antivirtel: "chmod +s /mnt/usr/bin/sudo"  from live-cd
<Futsuriai> Is there some way to set a shortcut to a running program, something so that Win+Number would get me to that instance of the program? It's a bit unclear...
<edbian> sweb, No problem1
<bnv> -are
<ManDay> Does anyone know where the gnome menu is configured to have items which a user cannot delete nor edit? i have one of these entries and i would like to remove it but i dont knowwhere
<guntbert> ManDay: I'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> Futsuriai:  I think thats doable by some scripting. but i cant recall off hand how it was done. (saw some thread/forum/howto post on it I belive for some apps_
<niteshade> dudes?
<antivirtel> llutz what is it "+" ?
<Dr_Willis> Futsuriai:  i seem to recall it being used with pidgin at either OMGubuntu web site or webupd8 web site.  Those are the only 2 i really read much
<llutz> antivirtel: man chmod (set permission)
<antivirtel> psusi yeah, but what is the RIGHT command
<antivirtel> ?
<Futsuriai> Dr_Willis, hm, at least the fact that it's doable is an encouraging sign, I'll check them out, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Futsuriai:  yea. i get the rss feeds.. so i see 'things' like that. but can only rember the basics of it.
<Futsuriai> Thanks
<bnv> Do they know an effective spam filter?
<guntbert> ManDay: apperantly the symlinks are always there - and with every language you install the ones in another directory become valid
<psusi> antivirtel: chown root /usr/bin/* ; chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<antivirtel> ok, I try it from live CD
<ManDay> guntbert, i have yel uninstaleld. i would have expected them to be gone
<piero> how install ettercap
<psusi> antivirtel: just reboot in rescue mode
<Dr_Willis> !info ettercap
<antivirtel> k
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-1.4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 201 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Dr_Willis> piero:  use the package manager, search, install.
<guntbert> ManDay: what is yel?
<niteshade> hello?
<piero> i have downloaded it when i configure and make i am told i to not have Debug mode
<ManDay> guntbert, yelp, sry
<Dr_Willis> niteshade: ?
<piero> how do i get Debug mode
<niteshade> hey, i got a question
<bazhang> niteshade, then ask
<niteshade> it's kinda long, so i'll msg u is that ok?
<inglor> Hey, what would you recommand as a bittorrent client for linux (not vuze)
<excali> hello, I have upgraded to lucid and now ubuntu doesnt start. I read this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+UbuntuTutorials+%28Ubuntu+Tutorials+%3A+Enhancing+your+Ubuntu+experience!%29&utm_content=Google+Reader but I dont really understand what and when to press to change the start options
<bazhang> niteshade, ask here
<anonymouse_> inglor, deluge-torrent
<niteshade> hey, i got windows in dual-boot with ubuntu alongside using lilo to switch.  But, i'd like to mess around with windows, and since i can back up anything in linux and boot up into linux to replace files that i screwed with too much, it's almost impossible to completely wreck the system unless i forget to back things up, or linux is broke
<niteshade> but i'd like to be able to boot windows in some kinda emulator within linux.  Is there any way?  I mean, to boot up from a seperate partition within some other emulator or virtual machine?  And, how?  I know that qemu and virtualbox both boot up from images and not partitions.  So, how?
<bazhang> niteshade, why lilo? what version of ubuntu?
<inglor> anonymouse_: also, how is the current bittorrent client from bittorrent.com ? I understand they bought uTorrent?
<niteshade> 9.10
<bazhang> niteshade, virtualbox
<niteshade> i think it's lilo
<niteshade> so how do i set it up to boot from another partition?
<anonymouse_> inglor, i hear it sucks but I haven't tried it myself
<ar1s> hi there, i've got a problem at installation of 10.04 and can't figure out : my SATA disk is not recognized by the installer (doesn't show up in the 4th screen) but is correctly detected by gparted and al... any idea what might be wrong ?
<niteshade> instead of an image file
<miked595_> LILO wow
<piero> how do i install Debug mode
<inglor> anonymouse_: ok, getting deluge, ty
<rocket16> Does Docky need 3D acceleration like AWN?
<niteshade> the bootup is not the problem
<anonymouse_> inglor, deluge is like uTorrent FYI
<niteshade> it's the workup to the problem
<inglor> anonymouse_: wow, deluge looks very similar to utorrent
<guntbert> ManDay: I din't look into yelp -- but why would it remove those links on uninstalling?
<inglor> anonymouse_: very very similar interface
<niteshade> the problem is how to set up virtualbox to boot another partition instead of a file
<ManDay> guntbert, because they are then useless because their targets are gone
<rocket16> I would really like a Dock on my Laptop, but it has only 512 MB RAM, :( So, is Docky a right choice?
<ManDay> nvm tho, i manually removed them and thus got rid of the error msgs when grepping
<piero> how do i install Debug mode
<llutz> niteshade: ask at #vbox after reading the user-documentation
<ipc> hello
<ipc> i have this message erreur
<ipc> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<ipc>  
<niteshade> ok, is #virtualbox on this server?
<niteshade> * #vbox
<guntbert> ManDay: most of them are useless as you probably have installed only one or two languages -- but a "broken" symlinks does no harm
<ipc> How to resolve this problem
<ipc> locale.Error: unsupported locale setting
<llutz> niteshade: yes
<niteshade> cool, thanks
<ManDay> guntbert, well they produce error messages which is annyoing after all if you are grepping for something
<ManDay> or something else
<piero> how do i install Debug mode
<Dr_Willis> piero:  perhaps rephrase the question.. I have NO idea what you mean by it.
<guntbert> ManDay: ahh - that way you stumbled upon that ... I was wondering -- well it won't hurt to remove them :-)
<Dr_Willis> piero:  and i doubt if anyoe else does either
<bazhang> piero, debug what
<miked595_> Peiro, strace?
<chmac> Can anyone tell me what the default theme is in lucid? If you click System > Preferences > Appearance, what is selected?
<piero> i installed ettercap was told i do not have debug mode
<Dr_Willis> chmac:  i think its called radience, or ambiance.
<piero> Functionalities :
<piero>  Debug mode .............  no
<piero> do u get it now
<Dr_Willis> piero:  perhaps its a compile time option? check the ettercap homepage/docs
<guntbert> chmac: ambience
<chmac> Dr_Willis, guntbert: Awesome, thanks
<piero> ok
<miked595_> Not what ettercap is. How was it installed peiro?
<guntbert> chmac: you're welcome :-)
<piero> ok
<xcalibur> hello, how can i make a complet new reinstall of for example samba, with new conf files and so
<BKTech86> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and want to upgrade, does anyone know how I can "apply all updates'
<xcalibur> sudo apt-get install update
<anonymouse_> xcalibur, aptitute remove --purge samba ?
<xcalibur> sudo apt-get install upgrade
<xcalibur> anonymouse, it leaves the .conf files
<llutz> xcalibur: stop that
<xcalibur> what?
<BKTech86> thanks x
<miked595_> That... Stop it
<xcalibur> ok :s
<BKTech86> couldn't find package update?
<llutz> xcalibur: delete dotfiles yourself, dpkg won't
<miked595_> :D
<Cerrdor> If I have a dvd-rw can I burn the Ubuntu CD image that is on the download or do I need to find the dvd image?
<kjele_> BKTech86: It is "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Vroomfondle> cd image should work
<llutz> BKTech86: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BKTech86> ok thanks
<xcalibur> llutz, after reinstall things arnt working anymore because those files are missing
<llutz> xcalibur: purge samba, then install
<stefg> Cerrdor: you need the DVD image
<BKTech86> what does sudo apt-get upgrade do/
<eveningsky> Today's update broke my nvidia driver. What's the best way to report this? And how do I undo the update?
<kjele_> BKTech86: The best for you is to use update-manager I guess
<BKTech86> or should i use sudo aptitude dist-upgrade instead?
<Cerrdor> where do I find the dvd image?
<bazhang> releases.ubuntu.com Cerrdor
<stefg> Cerrdor: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/release/
<justin22885> could anyone tell me what a multi-arch ISO is for?
<duffydack> Cerrdor, ive burned the cd iso on a dvd before...
<Soyo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> justin22885, what are you trying to do
<bazhang> Soyo, /msg ubottu
<llutz> justin22885: e.g. 32/64bit on one disk
<Bevix> Hi All, i have a problem! :-) I did a distribution upgrade, i did a reboot and now i get a purple screen saying: Ubuntu 10.04 and 4 dots that are moving.
<erUSUL> justin22885: to be able to install in more than one architecture ( CPU that's it)
<Bevix> but that is everything i get :(
<kjele_> Bevix: Isn't that good?
<lucas-arg> any good app for readying .pdb files?
<muro> Hi! I insert my toshiba 320 gb usb external hdd poratble. but ubuntu 10 can not see it ... can you help me ?
<Cerrdor> how large is the DVD image?
<Cerrdor> I have dvd-rw 4.7 gig
<bazhang> Cerrdor, it'll fit
<kjele_> Bevix: Can you go to another tty?  ctrl + alt + f1
<Cerrdor> k
<Bevix> kjele_: yes i can do that
<bazhang> Cerrdor, there are torrents as well
<Cerrdor> whats the difference between -rw and a +rw
<stefg> Bevix: you need to boot to recovery mode and read the messages on scrren to get a clue what's wrong. Press [ESC] during boot to get to the selection screen
<kjele_> Bevix: Can you log in there?
<Bevix> i can log in there
<kjele_> Bevix: Do it then
<Soyo> do it
<johnPL> hi hi hello
<Bevix> and then? :p
<kjele_> muro: what does lsusb say?
<Xerran> Is it me or does Empathy take a while to join chat? Is it normal for the empathy client to go dark whilst joining chat?
<stefg> muro: plug it in and then look at the output of 'dmesg' if there'S anytging mentioned
<kjele_> Bevix: sudo service gdm restart
<excali> where can I find a known good xorg.conf?
<justin22885> with a multi-arch iso, does it install both amd64 and x86 side by side so i can install apps for both architectures?
<llutz> justin22885: no
<bazhang> justin22885, nope
<NeverwherE> I would like to know if any one can help me with an ath5k issue :)
<muro> kjele_ : http://textsnip.com/7d2252
<Bevix> then i get: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call"....
<arand> Cerrdor: nothing much.
<s1gmab3ta> hey guys. I am running karmic on this computer and want to upgrade to lucid with a clean install. I have /home on a separate partition, but I have more than one user and I would like to know if there is a simple way to preserve my users/groups through the clean install
<justin22885> thats stupid, why wouldnt linux support being able to natively install 32 bit apps? its frustrating when there are a few apps that really need to be 32 bit
<Cerrdor> k
<rocket16> What is the command to restore all Panels? I deleted them, while trying Docky,
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Pici> !resetpanels | rocket16
<ubottu> rocket16: please see above
<vadi01> any lenovo t510 users here?
<kjele_> muro: Your usb hard disk is not detected. Is there a on button it needs?
<stefg> justin22885: you can run32-bit apps on 64 bit if you have the ia32-libs compatibility packages installed
<johnPL> hello what add new users ??
<muro> stefg: i dont know what i have to look. i can give you the output
<MrPancake> vadi01: Yes.  What's your question?
<NeverwherE> my issue is with an acer aspire one, BTW if anyone would like to help me.
<stefg> muro: use pastebin (see topic)
<erUSUL> johnPL: System>admin...>users and groups ?
<muro> kjele_: no windows can see it without anything do...
<guntbert> !pastebin | muro
<ubottu> muro: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<justin22885> but that doesnt exactly work stefg
<NeverwherE> anyone here using AOA150 zg5???
<jayson_> hey guys my wifi just stopped working I can see it when i type ifconfig but I can't seem to get anything to use it! anyone have any idea's
<justin22885> most 32 bit programs dont even look in the directory for ia32 libs
<Bevix> hmmm when i do a apt-get dist-upgrade, he says 771 packages not installed
<rocket16> Thanks bazhang and Pici
<muro> stefg: http://textsnip.com/944161
<johnPL> erUSUL thx.
<llutz> !anyone | NeverwherE
<ubottu> NeverwherE: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bevix> i will perform them first i suppose
 * kephra tried to upgrade from hardy -> lucid ... and failed with  http://pastebin.com/4QqG2rCv ... any idea of how to resolve the dependencies (most important the udev dependecy)?
<jayson_> oh and it wireless works fine in window$
<stefg> justin22885: sometimes you'll need a --force-archictecture
<kjele_> Bevix: Well I can try to start a new session for you but it is not optimal. type xinit -- :1
<kjele_> Bevix: then you type gnome-session
<vadi01> MrPancake: need help with the finget print reader. which software do i use for it and also te nvidea card is not getting detected. when i click hardware. says no proprietory drivers found. how to solve that?
<kjele_> Bevix: In the white box
<kjele_> Bevix: It should be in ctrl + alt + f8.
<Beartree> Hi there
<NeverwherE> well the question is that I have a AOA 150 running lucid and everything updated, however the only bug I have is that I get wireless drops when downloading torrent files. I looked online and there are others who have the same issue. I did not have the issue in karmic, I wanted to know if I can roll back to the driver version used in karmic???
<stefg> justin22885: no sign of any usb-event for a harddisk. either there is text missing or you have a hardware problem
<MrPancake> vadi01: There's a launchpad bug on the fingerprint reader.  I use the nvidia binary driver.
<kjele_> muro: Is there any light on the hdd?
<ar1s> hmm found solution, that was because the partitions used to have raid on them
<muro> kjele_:  yes.
<kjele_> muro: Does it light?
<muro> kjele_: yes.
<justin22885> stef, youre talking to the wrong person
<Futsuriai> Dr_Willis, thanks I found the article and subverted it for my use
<justin22885> stefg ^
<l3dx> I need some advice. I have 2x200gb disks and 3x500gb. I want to use raid1 for the 200gb disks and raid5 for the 500's. I want to install my system on the 200gb raid, but I'm unsure about LVM. Why, why not?
<Bevix> ok kjele_, i will write that down, at this moment i saw the dist-upgrade failed and i restarted it. so i have to wait until this ends, if it's not working after that, i will perform your suggestions
<Bevix> thanks
<vadi01> MrPancake: ok and also since i needed to keep my recovery partition, i deleted the c drive and repartitioned it with kubuntu. Now i cant get the recover to boot. how do i get around that? modify grub?
<kjele_> Bevix: ok
<kephra> *hm* noone with any idea what to do with udev dependency problem (upgrade from hardy to lucid) -  http://pastebin.com/4QqG2rCv
<stefg> muro: no sign of any usb-event for a harddisk. either there is text missing or you have a hardware problem
<ChrisC_> Hi all.
<kjele_> Bevix: You can also go to ctrl + alt f2 and do it
<stefg> thx, justin22885
<Beartree> everytime i try to play a dvd (copy protected...) totem gets me an error, which says that totem cannot access the resource.. what can i do? all necessary codes are installed (including libdvdc..)
<muro>  stefg: i think ubuntu can not see it. i can use it on windows properly by restarting my computer on the same hardware.. :(
<ChrisC_> I have just done an update, which has upgraded my kernel. Now virtualbox will not compile. What do I do, I've tried looking on the web and found nothing.
<justin22885> so what does apt-cross do?
<jayson_> how can  i find out why my wireless stopped working for no reason
<kjele_> muro: write "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal and
<NeverwherE> did anybody see my question or was it too much??? I want to see if I can roll back an ath5k driver like the one used in karmic, but to be used on lucid?
<kjele_> muro: paste it
<horath> e
<muro> http://textsnip.com/955ca2     kjele_:
<stefg> muro: so i think your paste is not complete... run dmesg > out.txt and open out.txt in an editor
<fbxxkl> Hey, I Just updated to 10.04 and now My dual monitors are not working.
<anonymouse_> fbxxkl, are you using nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  i had to r3econgigure my nvidia - reran nvidia-settings
<muro> http://textsnip.com/039ef2	   stefg:
<fbxxkl> Yes I am using nvidia
<fbxxkl> I tried putting it back on twin View
<fbxxkl> but it just stays black
<Cerrdor> whats the best dvd burner that will make it bootable?
<NeverwherE> is there anyone using a aspire one netbook in here?
<Beartree> me
<Beartree> aspire 5101
<taddle> Hi
<kjele_> muro: As lsusb your usb disk is not detected. It is strange very strange.
<xangua> Cerrdor: what do you want to boot¿
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  you mean 'brand optical drive' ? or 'software tp burn an iso to disk' ?
<NeverwherE> I'm refering to the AOA150 zg5?
<taddle> How do I DO AN UBUNTU CLEAN INSTALL
<anonymouse_> fbxxkl, try opening nvidia-settings , then under "x server display configuration"
<xangua> !caps > taddle
<ubottu> taddle, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  delete the preexisting linux partitions.. start installer, tell it to use unallocated space.. s one way
<Cerrdor> software so I can burn the ubuntu and make it a bootable disk
<kjele_> taddle: Download the cd from ubuntu.com and insert it in during boot
<muro> kjele_:  ok thank you. but it is possible to not see the drivers of it by ubuntu ?
<fbxxkl> right monitor disabled so I enable
<stefg> muro: yup, no sign of any other disk than /dev/sda ... but dmesg should at least give you some usb-event when plugging in the ext. harddisk, even if can't see the file-system
<ChrisC_> Where do I get support for Virtual box. I'm sure my problem is simple.
<Dr_Willis> Cerrdor:  under what OS? Ubuntu? theres k3b, brassero, and others..  I got a 'right click burn iso to disk' option here. Not sure where that came from
<dekroning> i currently have this bug , however what does it mean when the status in "triaged"  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mutouch/+bug/533502
<fbxxkl> Ok I got it thansk everyon
<taddle> Dr_willis, kjele_, which is easier
<fbxxkl> everyone, just had to fiddle a bit
<Dr_Willis> ChrisC_:  perhaps start with the vbox homepage/forums and the manual?
<anonymouse_> lol
<muro> kjele_: ok thank you!
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  i always tell the installer to  'use unallocated space' and let it partitions tuff as it wants
<bootstrap> I haven't used ubuntu in years. I am coming over from mint. Can someone let me know what I am in store for regarding the switch. Years ago I remember having great trouble with wireless and nvidia.
<muro> stefg:  thank you too!
<Cerrdor> I am using windows xp to burn the iso image onto a dvd-rw I want the dvd to be bootable which software do I need to install in windows so I can create a bootable image on the dvd
<ChrisC_> Dr_Willis: Maybe you  could help, is it a common problem after a kernel update to get this non compiling error?
<guntbert> ChrisC_: in #vbox
<Dr_Willis> bootstrap:  not had any issues with nvidia in ages.. it depends on your exact cards for the most part i imagine
<kjele_> muro: You might try to report a bug with "ubuntu-bug linux" and explain that the kernel does not detect your usb disk. Perhaps maybe next release it will be supported
<Bevix> kjele_: apt-distupgrade finished and my computer is OK now. Thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> ChrisC_:  I got the vbox ose working with no hassles.  Not seen any errors with it
<muro>  kjele_: ok... i will...
<Bevix> *apt-get distupgrade
<kjele_> Bevix: Good.
<anonymouse_> Cerrdor, try imgburn on windows
<Shapeshifter> How can I stop ssh to need a rediculous amount of time to accept a login? Takes about 5 seconds here, probably because it wants to suggest updating packages or some other rubbish.
<Dr_Willis> Shapeshifter:  trim down your .bashrc perhaps?
<bootstrap> Dr_Willis: Will I be able to install proprietary drivers easily?
<ChrisC_> guntbert: On this IRC network???
<guntbert> Shapeshifter: or fix your dns config on the server
<Dr_Willis> bootstrap:  I use the ones in the repos.. boot.. click click.. done.. reboot to use them.. done.
<git__> is there a page outlining known issues of 10.04?
<Jungli> hello i need shell
<stefg> muro: if can afford the time it would be helpful to boot a Live CD of ubuntu 9.10 (previous version) and see if it is the same.. if the 9.10 kernel detects your disk it is a regression
<guntbert> ChrisC_: yes -- /join #vbox
<Dr_Willis> Jungli:  clarify what you mean. If you want a 'free shell provider' check google.
<ChrisC_> guntbert: Thanks.
<danutz> how do I access rar files in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !rar | danutz
<ubottu> danutz: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bootstrap> Dr_Willis: alright, thanks
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  install the proper rar packages - and the archive managers can handle them
<Jungli> i can't find free shell provider
<taddle> Ok, can somebody PM me please so I can be helped, I'm getting frustrated with all the activity here
<guntbert> ChrisC_: see you there :-)
<Jungli> i need it
<Dr_Willis> !manual | taddle
<ubottu> taddle: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<guntbert> !ot | Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<monoxide> how can I dock the userlist in xchat to the right side of the chat window?
<Shapeshifter> mh. well thanks
<Jungli> plz provide me shell account
<Pici> Jungli: We do not provide that service here.
<Dr_Willis> Jungli:  thats not going to happen..  go find a free provider.
<NeverwherE> anyone here had wifi issues with lucid ath5k driver???
<Dr_Willis> Jungli:  install linux. and you have your own shell. :)
<Oer> Jungli join #ubuntu-offtopic 4 non-ubuntu-issues
<claes> is there something like windows task manager where i can kill processes easily?
<taddle> Dr_willis, what exactly do I need to do for a clean install
<NeverwherE> claes that is the system monitor
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  get iso file.. burn to cd.. boot cd.. do the install process telling it to format whatever partitions you want to erase.
<NeverwherE> system/ admin/ system monitor
<claes> thanks
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  you have ubuntu allready installed?
<NeverwherE> np claes
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to handle wireless connectivity in lucid??
<taddle> Dr_willis, yes
<justin22885> uh oh, ubuntu isnt flashing my usb drive
<justin22885> i meant mounting
<Dr_Willis> taddle:   other way is to  make a bootable cd, then on the os you got now use gparted, or fdisk. , to delte all the linxu partitions.. reboot the cd.. start installer. tell it to use unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  in short 'delete the old os' 'install new os'
<taddle> Dr_Willis: I have an Ubuntu disk
<justin22885> oh yeah, thats right.. i hit this usb drive with dban
<ManDay> Firefox doesn't save the FAVICONs in the toolbar after it has closed. They load within a session - a few are already present on startup - but after restart all the icons apart from the already loaded ones are gone again - anyone know help?
<taddle> Dr_willis, I know how to install, How do I uninstall
<eni23> hello at all. everytime i start transmission it blocks my audio-device. is there a way to prevent this? i mean a torrent-client don't need sound..
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  fdisk, or gparted  to delete/remake partitions , or use the installer to 'reformat' the existing partiions.
<ludovic> salut tout le monde
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  the manual disk partitioning feature of the installer lets you do most all this also.
<xangua> help with what ManDay¿¿ i don't get it
<taddle> Dr_willis, I didn't use partions, it's a windows application
<ManDay> xangua, that firefox doesnt save the favicons
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  if you are using 'wubi' you should of mentioned that earlier. I dont use wubi. I dont reccomend wubi.
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  ive no idea on  doing anything with wubi
<xangua> ManDay: doen't save or doens't load¿
<vadi01> MrPancake: ok what about this utility which locks your drive when ur on the move...does it work in ubuntu?
<taddle> Dr_willis, I've never heard of wubu
<ManDay> xangua, save
<VCoolio> how do i open a .db file with e.g. gmysqlcc?
<H3bus> Hey guyz
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  its the tool that installs 'linux' inside windows.
<Dr_Willis> !wubi | taddle
<ubottu> taddle: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<madsen> can one just add ips to /etc/host.deny  and they will be rejected??
<vadi01> MrPancake: i forgot the name...someantishock drive protection thing
<Xerran> Hello
<ManDay> xangua, i think i found a fix
<xangua> why wold it save the favicons ManDay
<ManDay> its a bug tho. i set "remember all history" now they staart showing up
<ManDay> xangua, it usually does?!?! thats the whole idea of having a FAVicon
<taddle> Does anybody know how to uninstall ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> taddle: what do you want installed?
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  to do a clean install using that method. I would guess you would use the windows tools to 'uninstall' linux, then rerun the installer to reinstall it.
<madsen> disconnect cables ?
<madsen> :)
<ManDay> xangua, it appears that not saving all history messes with other preferences badly - saving passwrods incloded
<ar1s> burn the laptop
<xangua> taddle: yes, format the partition
<Dr_Willis> taddle:  the main point of wubi is it has entries in the windows add/remove programs stuff. so it can be easially removed.
<SuNk8> Dr_Willis, I could use some help... Was trying to get Compiz Cube working, and it seems that I cannot switch workspaces anymore...
<vadi01> guys in the think pad ibm does the antishock thing work where the drive is locked when laptop is moved?
<Dr_Willis> SuNk8:  you may want to ask in #compiz  - i hate that cube :)
<Low_enduser> Hi, How to fix keyboard malfunctions on login after upgrade? (am able to use On screen keyboard)
<jsmith> anyone here?
<Stoken> hello someone speaks german ??
<harovali> at ubuntu site i'm being offered to download either Marvell Dove netbook live image or Freescale i.MX51 netbook live image For i.MX51 boards. How can I decide which one will work for me ?
<Dr_Willis> !de | Stoken
<ubottu> Stoken: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<roberto_> I installed nautilus-actions but when I use it, it doesn't seem to change the context menus. even if I set it to create a root Nautilus Actions node
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  did you restart nautilus after installing the package?
<BiggFREE> taddle ... Try reinstalling by ignoring the first installation.
<roberto_> Dr_Willis: I should have thought of that!
<roberto_> brb
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  :)
<Stoken> okay thx for help iam new ubuntu user and i liked it
<jsmith> I need some help. does anyone know offhand how to migrate files and settings from one user in Ubuntu to another?
<Dr_Willis> jsmith:  copy them from person1 home to person2's home and chown them to be owned by person2
<BiggFREE> t was the advice of my nephew: he is a specialist of it.
<kephra> jsmith, just copy the file - the config is like in some dot-file-directory
<xevin> anybody knows the status of spidermonkey-bin for ubuntu 10.04 ? i need it badly...
<crdlb> xevin: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> !info spidermonkey-bin
<ubottu> Package spidermonkey-bin does not exist in lucid
<krabador> hi, my notebook cpu fan,in lucid, is more operative than win7, i can set something ?
<xevin> crdlb: i cant install spidermonkey-bin at apt-get..
<BiggFREE> If you are using a USB USB stick.
<Dr_Willis> xevin:  does it not exist? check PPA's ? use the source?
<guntbert> vadi01: not without extra software -- look for hdaps
<xevin> Dr_Willis: i downloaded a jsLint plugin for gedit, i cant make it work :(
<harovali> at ubuntu site i'm being offered to download either Marvell Dove netbook live image or Freescale i.MX51 netbook live image For i.MX51 boards. How can I decide which one will work for me ?
<ManDay> I think the close button should have stayed right. There is no reason for having moved it.
<Dr_Willis> xevin:  i always use geany.
 * easter_egg is away: Estou ocupado
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  then move it. :)
<ManDay> You only get the risk to click it when you want to click "File" instead
<ActionParsnip> Hey all. My desktop flashes white then loads without window decorators and repeats. Does anyone know a fix please
<z3r0-c001> Can I run ubuntu on a mac
 * easter_egg is back (gone 00:00:10)
<Dr_Willis> z3r0-c001:  yes. thats doable
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, right but I don't see why it has been moved in the first place. I just want to complain, just ignore me
<Quontrex_Ashimi> yep
<ManDay> :D
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  all companing was done during beta.. You missed it.
<Error403> z3r0-c001 why would you?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  we need a #ubuntu-complaints also :)
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, point taken
<ActionParsnip_> Back. Stupid wifi
<ManDay> i admit i should have participated in the beta but i was lazy
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i have learned how the themes move the controlls to the left.. and how to make them all stay to the right side
<xevin> Dr_Willis: is geany better for JS editing and stuff? can u recommend it over gedit?
<ManDay> geany is awesome
<Dr_Willis> xevin:  i never use gedit. I only use geany these days.
<ManDay> if just it has some decent auto complete
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. anyone here have linux installed on LVM rather than partitions ? I saw this article ( http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/306352-weekend-project-migrate-from-direct-partitions-to-lvm-volumes) and was considering doing it - but does it have any impact on performance .. especially if I'm running a DB on my machine ?
<xevin> Dr_Willis: i will do.. thanks..
<vineeth> is the gaming on ubuntu going on?
<ManDay> cat < nano < gedit < geany < emacs < gvim
<ManDay> :D
<xevin> Dr_Willis: one more though, is there a site or forum that we can check or know the status for 4500M IGP driver for ubuntu? my desktop is sluggish sometimes..
<NeverwherE> i need to know if any one can help me with wireless dropping and an aspire one netbook
<jsmith> OK. lemme pose one more question. That little drop-down menu in the top right corner (using 10.04). What is that?
<jsmith> what's it called?
<Dr_Willis> xevin:  that an intel gpu? theres normally a few intel forums going on
 * rocket16 is a fan of Geany, but hates GVim and Emacs
<Dr_Willis> jsmith:  the memenu
<xangua> me menu jsmith
<Dr_Willis> MeMenu
<Dr_Willis> not to be confused with the WiiMenu :)
<SandGorgon> vineeth, gaming ?
<xevin> Dr_Willis: yes.. screens flicker and garbled..mouse move cant fix it, just goes away for ~3 sec..
<jsmith> alright. now, for some reason, it's not present on another account on this system. it kinda... disappeared before I upgraded. no clue where it is. How do I enable it?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | jsmith
<ubottu> jsmith: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> jsmith: right clic in a clean area of the panel> add
<kenjin2201> Emacs doen't load .emacs after the installation of Xemacs. What should I do?
<FoxWolf> Hi all
<xangua> Dr_Willis: i was searching for that last week :S
<FoxWolf> I want to know how to get rid of a PPA
<ActionParsnip_> Foxwolf: use software sources under administration
<FoxWolf> thanks
<ActionParsnip_> My desktop loads, then flashes white, then the desktop loads then flashes white. Can anyone recommend a fix please??
<Croome> Hey, how can I get Windows Media Audio Decoder 9?
<ActionParsnip_> !codecs | croome
<ubottu> croome: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FoxWolf> thanks ActionParsnip_ that worked great
<ActionParsnip_> Foxwolf: no worries dude
<mezquitale> if you upgrade from karmic, will lucid wipe out all of your documents???
<Pici> mezquitale: No...
<xangua> FoxWolf: do you have ppa-purge installed¿ if yes then: sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory
<xangua> or just disable it/delete it from software origins
<guntbert> mezquitale: no - all are kept
<Croome> can't you just answer me? :P
<ActionParsnip_> Mezquitale: no it only upgrades to apps
<esperegu> anyone can help me disabling "emulate3buttons" for a usb device in X???
<xangua> Croome: is that some audio/video file¿¿ have you installed restricted-extras¿
<FoxWolf> xangua, its ok for now, i did read about PPA purge and read that it can cause some problems
<rjaguar3> I have a problem with OpenAL drivers:  several games like Supertux2 and Balazar Bros. only open with the audio drivers once per restart and then the audio drivers don't work when I reload the application
<ActionParsnip_> Esperegu: you may need an xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  install w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras package for starters
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | Croome
<ubottu> Croome: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Croome> I have done that, and it's a video file I try to play
<xangua> FoxWolf: problems¿ i haven't :)
<esperegu> ActionParsnip_: might be. but the last change I made disabled all input. It was working properly on 9.10
<lallafel> hello, how do I replace an icon for a program (in this case it's Deluge)? I only want to replace the tray icon
<pipepupo> Good afternoon
<juanca> I'm trying to use websvn in ubuntu 10.04 but I get a permissions error, and in SVN channel they told my that's maybe bacause I've created the folders and now the http user doesn't have access... How can I change permissions for 'http user'?
<juanca> told me*
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  if you have w32codecs and ubuntu-restricted-extras  thats about all ive ever needed to play most everything.
<ActionParsnip_> Sesperegu: you can edit the menu item using alacarte, not sure about the tray icon
<mezquitale> Pici, guntbert ActionParsnip_ thanks!  I booted up to my dev lucid installation, I booted up fine now, time to test all appz to see if they actually work in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  perhaps try playing it in vlc, or mplayer, run the player from terminal. look for any info/error messages about the codec
<Croome> tried all that
<Croome> and I got 64 bit so I got w64codecs instead ;)
<Quontrex_Ashimi> juanca: chmod +R www-data /path to directory
<Bevix> Hi all, what is a good alternative to xmms? Rythembox is a music player, but ... it's not xmms
<ActionParsnip_> !xmms | bevix
<ubottu> bevix: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> amarok even
<juanca> Quontrex_Ashimi: with sudo or su?
<Quontrex_Ashimi> sudo
<wvd> I'm looking for a client similar to " Windows live messenger"  on Windows.
<Quontrex_Ashimi> sorry bout that
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  just to clear up somthing.. about the only vidoes i find i cant play are .. err.. 'adult' video from some unreliabel sources.. those can use some VERY  special/malware/crudware codecs..
<Bevix> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  so  You are not trying to watch 'those' kind of videos are you?
<Croome> nope it's an video stream
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  got a url for the stream then?
<vadi01> guys path to edit grub menu? which one is it?
<Croome> yea
<Croome> 2 sec
<ActionParsnip_> !grub | vadi01
<ubottu> vadi01: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Quontrex_Ashimi>  cd /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vadi01> boot/grub.conf does not exist
<Dr_Willis> Quontrex_Ashimi:   You dont cd to a file. :)
<Quontrex_Ashimi> oops -cd
<vadi01> Quontrex_Ashimi: thanks
<pipepupo> :? I had install Ubuntu 64bits using Wubi, but the Insternet don?t works. What's happen?
<Dr_Willis> heh
<pipepupo> :? I had install Ubuntu 64bits using Wubi, but the Internet don?t works. What's happen?
<mezquitale> vadi01, you dont edit grub2 menu anymore, you update grub, that's it, if you have any issues/ questions feel free to ask
<xemacs4321> vadi01, /etc/grub.d
<Croome> here is url for the stream http://webtv.tv2.no/webtv/metafile.asx?MSG=1jDGd1slxXddDA35bVVtu3Dabfr8ZAN9L50bYkKMS(zmI8vYpznINTv5Ir0GSOUnmBgfllltan3c4gXNwozMIAXlxWzrhRtbDxWNwI2VQJn2JVs(WbgLPnsAbgpyklVYUT4)6lcR9cIIwq5NZ6kdhw!!
<juanca> Quontrex_Ashimi: ...invalid "+R"  try chmod --help ...
<Croome> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  ewww. :) heh. cant tinyurl that? Im going to have to cut/paste/edit/ it :)
<Quontrex_Ashimi> oops I did it again not chmod, chown
<Dr_Willis> any url's over 1 line. get confused by weechat+gnome-terminal :)
<mezquitale> which flash player do you recommend for lucid:   adobe, swfdec, or gnash???
 * grevista_br Acordo antipirataria negociado sem Brasil vai restringir liberdade do consumidor => http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/folha/podcasts/ult10065u731097.shtml
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  if you want one that works..  use the adobe one in the repos
<Croome> http://tinyurl.com/248y2al
<Croome> there
<Croome> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  Hmm.. totally blank in the browser.. lets see...
<Croome>  u need to open it in a player i think :)
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, im using adobe that I downloaded in karmic and theyre not working :-(
<slow-motion> hi
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  i use the adobe ones that the Package manager installs.. and it works for me.
 * mrwes same here
<Dr_Willis> Croome:  it wont met watch it.. im in the USA  it says. :)
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, do you know the apt-get name of the package by any chance???
<Croome> aha okey :P
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  somthing like flash-installer  or some logical name :)
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  i never download the ones from adobe
<Szunti> Hi! How can i access pci mmio? i googled ioremap() in asm/io.h, but this file does not exist. Theoretically sys/io.h is the replacement, but it doesn't have the ioremap() function
<claes> that popup in the upper right corner, is there a way to configure it?
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, adobe-flashplugin??
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, flashplugin-installet from adobe??
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<xangua> mezquitale: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<mezquitale> its asking me $3 for the next 5 packages
<roberto_> does anyone use dnsmasq ?
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  Hmm? who is asking?
 * Dr_Willis wants his share.
<RyanP> roberto_: Lots of people.
<Oer> troll-tax, Dr_Willis  :-D
<mrwes> !dnsmasq
<juanca> I'm trying SVN and following a tutorial I've done this: groupadd subversion => addgroup juanca subversion   But what am I doing with 'groupadd' and how can I see the 'groups' added?
<roberto_> RyanP: my nameserver entry keeps not being added to resolv.conf even though I added a "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;" to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, thanks!!  the flashplugin-installer did it, I was just joking about the $3 but I think the "software center" is a good idea, next we need a license manager to manage the licenses that we buy for the software so that it doesnt gets wiped after every upgrade/reimage and we wont have to pay again for the same software
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  i dont use the software center.. i find it limited
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  buy software? huh? :)
<mrwes> software center?
<mrwes> heh...warez that? :P
<bernd_> hallo
<mrwes> hallo wei ghetz
<keet> I have dell wireless 1520 on my laptop, and I installed the proprietary broadcom drivers.. but I'm still not able to enable wireless networking. any suggestions?
<mezquitale> Dr_Willis, i would buy software in the software if someone created the infrastructure, billing and managing the licenses
<Wavesonics> 10.04: how do I install a new theme for the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> mezquitale:  ive not seen anything i needed to buy :) at least not lately
<bernd_> kann mir jemand bei meinem w-lan problem helfen
<mezquitale> keet, go into command console and let us know what you get with "iwconfig"
<mrwes> Wavesonics, you can't
<roberto_> while I'm thinking about dhcp , I got another problem not getting the ip address reserved for my machine from my router
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  short answer you dont.. :) but it is tweakable with some extra tools
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  thers a 3rd party app called 'epidermis' that lets you select some themes for it. but its no where near as themeable as the old gdm
<pune> anybody know if the 10.04 installer disc has been fixed?
<kephra> any idea how to fix this : http://pastebin.com/4QqG2rCv : besidesm throwing ubuntu into the trashcan ?
<RyanP> roberto_: Do you have resolvconf installed?
<kephra> the system is critically broken after upgrading from hardy to lucid
<Dr_Willis> pune fixed of what issue?
<claes> so guys, whats the best video player?
<vixey> VLC
<Dr_Willis> claes:  depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> claes:  i use vlc 90% of the time
<Oer> mezquitale, if we pay, then we got paid for testing and filling in bug reports ?
<claes> yeah i do now aswell
<roberto_> RyanP: no I don't
<Wavesonics> Dr_Willis, ah ok thanks, I'll check out that tool
<claes> why is totem even included?
<claes> its useless
<mrwes> smplayer is just as good
<mr_daniel> I want to install ubuntu 10.04, but don't know which filesystem I should use?
<xangua> mr_daniel: ext4 is the default
<mezquitale> Oer, "testing" and "bug reports" is part of product support, when we test and file a bug report we are requesting for the developers to support the software and help us with the issues on our hardware and configuration
<krabador> it's really good to see in lynx that my headphone jack in my hp pavilion, when plugged, let be out the internal speakers
<Wavesonics> Dr_Willis, ah that tool isnt in the official repos is it...
<edgy> Hi, sudo btrfsctl -s snapshot /media/disk/folder
<edgy> ioctl:: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mark___> i got an error trying to upgrade hardy->lucid: office.org update failed or something, can anyone help?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics:  tgats why i said its a 3rd party app :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Could someone give me some advice on a wireless card that is likely to be Ubuntu friendly?
<mezquitale> krabador, but lucid still ouputs full blast to my headphones every time I reboot
<Wavesonics> i wish normal themes could skin the OS as well as the login and lock screens...
<edgy> I want to try btrfs and I am getting the above error, any help?
<kephra> mark___, lucky one - my hard/lucid upgrade failed critically http://pastebin.com/4QqG2rCv
<mark___> so, were you able to fix it?
<Wavesonics> kephra, oh man that sux
<krabador> mezquitale, yes, same for me.... how fix this?
<kephra> critically is the udev problem, Wavesonics
<keet> mezquitale, http://pastebin.com/B65ELpj1
<kephra> removing udev = removing the complete OS
<mark___> can anyone help with an upgrade error?: failed office.org update
<MAZTOR> hello
<mark___> help
<MAZTOR> HELP!!!
<mark___> hahah
<MAZTOR> E: Dynamic MMap corrió fuera de la sala. Incremente el tamaño de APT::Cache-Limit. Valor actual: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf)
<MAZTOR> E: Ocurrió un error mientras se procesaba xiterm (NewVersion1)
<MAZTOR> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<MAZTOR> W: Unable to munmap
<MAZTOR> E: No se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado
<MAZTOR> :/
<FloodBot1> MAZTOR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roberto__> RyanP: now its installed, but it still didnt keep the nameserver record
<Pici> !es | MAZTOR
<kephra> does NOONE know how to resolve dependency problems in ubuntu?
<ubottu> MAZTOR: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mezquitale> keet, i highly suggest you find out the name/model of your wireless card and ask for help to someone who has the same card or has had a similar issue, or visit the forum -- the problem is with the driver, ubuntu isnt loading a driver for your hardware
<RyanP> roberto_: Not sure what to suggest, sorry. I do use it at home, but can't test right now.
<MAZTOR> no hablo bien el ingles.. pero necesito ayuda.. este error me esta jodiendo Mucho :S
<mrwes> kephra, install them?
<MAZTOR> I do not speak English well .. but I need help .. This error is pissing me much: S
<roberto__> MAZTOR: usa "/join #ubuntu-es" y ponla allá
<kephra> mrwes, http://pastebin.com/4QqG2rCv <- this happens on: apt-get -f install
<mezquitale> MAZTOR, disculpa pero aqui todo es en ingles, usa #ubuntu-es
<mark___> MAZTOR: yo te puedo ayudar a traducar en ingles
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Could someone give me some advice on a wireless card that is likely to be Ubuntu friendly?
<mrwes> kephra, WTF are you trying to install?
<Pici> kephra: What command were you using to upgrade from Hardy to Lucid?
<Pici> mrwes: Please mind your language here.
<MAZTOR> mesquitale Thanks!!
<MAZTOR> Bye!
<mrwes> adios
<kephra> mrwes, upgrading a system from hardy to lucid - used dselect to upgrade - this worked for 7 systems but not for one
<bezao> hi, i'm trying to do a insert with a file.config on postgresql using ubuntu, but i got a problem, bash says: ERROR: invalid byte sequence for encoding "UTF8". the question: i need to configure postgresql ou ubuntu?
<roberto__> anyone else here that happens to understand dnsmasq?
<mrwes> PIci: WTF = What To which are your Fooling with? no?
<mark___> can anyone help with upgrade from hardy to lucid?
<roberto__> bezao: I bet it's the database, not the system
<mrwes> I've used the upgrade manager for several upgrades now, and never had any issues
<xangua> mark___: it doesn't show in the package manager¿
<mark___> it does
<mark___> i have an error: Error during commit
<mark___> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.'
<mark___> anyone understand that?
<juanca> I'm trying SVN and following a tutorial I've done this: groupadd subversion => addgroup juanca subversion   But what am I doing with 'groupadd' and how can I see the 'groups' added?
<newbie_> Hello, when trying to start a KDE session in ubuntu (like at the login point) the screen just turns black, any quick fix?
<bezao> roberto__ thanks
<inglor> !info sup
<ubottu> sup (source: sup): Software Upgrade Protocol implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 20091019-1 (lucid), package size 90 kB, installed size 244 kB
<mark___> any help? 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.'
<Slartibart> What does 'There are only 2 heads available, trimming display device list from "TV-0" to "".' mean in xorg.0.log?
<nokia3510> !puregnome
<roberto__> I'm trying to get a nautilus accion working, it seems to go off but then nothing happens. if I reconstruct the same command at the terminal it works, culminating in opening a page on the web browser. how can I check what is going on with this action?
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<maurizio> ciao a tutti
<mark___> ciao
<guntbert> !it | maurizio
<ubottu> maurizio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mark___> guntbert:  you have a translator?
<maurizio> ok grazie ciao
<guntbert> mark___: no, why?
<mark___> nvm
<roberto__> Dr_Willis: you still here?
<al-tabq> is it still possible to minimize rhythmbox to systray instead of this new notification area?
<mark___> does anyone know what 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.'
<mark___> means?
<kephra> all errors boil down to: Package upstart-job is not installed.
<Dr_Willis> roberto__:  yes.  for a little more
<thefaithful> hello evry body
<roberto__> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tip earlier. any idea how I can debug actions now? :)
<guntbert> !hi | thefaithful
<ubottu> thefaithful: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<avarus> hi
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> I AM YOUR GOD
<sepiere> hello, how can i update ubuntu 9.1 ti 10.04 via command line ?
<avarus> how I am supposed to create the usb flash drive from the iso for UNE? there is only a description for linux and windows
<al-tabq> teheh
<guntbert> ubuntu stop that please
<Dr_Willis> roberto__:  i dont even ermber the actual problem or tip. :)
<Dr_Willis> avarus:  use unetbootin is one way
<roberto__> there goes ubuntu, showing off -- windows7 must have logged in again
<sepiere> hello, how can i update ubuntu 9.1 to 10.04 via command line ?
<roberto__> Dr_Willis: nautilus actions -- to restart the wm
<Pici> sepiere: sudo do-release-upgrade
<avarus> Dr_Willis: not available for os-x
<sepiere> thanks Pici
<kephra> do the rescue from dvd repair errors like http://pastebin.com/4QqG2rCv
<kephra> or is throw ubuntu into trashcan - install a new (debian) system the right solution?
<wooj> So how do I turn off my touchpad entire in 10.04?  The option seems to have gone missing in the mouse options\
<Dr_Willis> avarus:  no idea then. I dont use OS-x
<wooj> *entirely
<Dr_Willis> wooj:  my laptops have special fn-keys to do that
<wooj> Dr_Willis, hm.  Mine probably isnt that smart
<Dr_Willis> jsmith:  and your issue is?
<Dr_Willis> wooj:  most laptops ive seen have the feature.  but people overlook what the fn-Funnyicons do :)
<b2p1mp> lol
<Vigo> avarus: I run and have run FreeBSD, what was the question?
<ishijoe> my harddisk is at 56C. is it normal?
<brah-> ishjoe yes
<avarus> Vigo: to create a bootable pendrive out of the UNE iso :)
<avarus> on os-x
<jsmith> basically, I need to move everything from my old user account to a new user account. Software settings, files, what have you. the old account is now broken beyond repair, I think. So, if I was to delete the account, would Ubuntu allow a transfer everything to another account
<brah-> ishijoe over 60 you should be concerned
<brah-> or maybe 65+ idk
<Craig`> hey guys
<ishijoe> my harddisk is at 56C. is it normal?
<Vigo> avarus: Did you look at Pendrive.com?
<b2p1mp> would someone be willing to tell a great way to make a bootable ubuntu usb?
<r3trace> Are you overclocked?
<b2p1mp> newest ubuntu of course
<wooj> Dr_Willis, well, this hp mini lacks it, but I found that synclient TouchpadOff=1 works just fine :D
<avarus> ishijoe: only if you are copying many files
<ishijoe> sorry.i was saying even when it is idle
<avarus> Vigo: try yourself ;)
<wooj> hm
<Craig`> I'm wanting to learn how I can interract with the keyboard, so that I can code for it to virtually press keys, (thus making it act as if I was typing), could someone give me some decent links on this? I will probably have to learn the anatomy of the keyboard in linux, and then, move on from there I've googled but yielded no decent results
<avarus> too hot then ishijoe
<avarus> but it's still OK :)
<r3trace> b2p1mp, try google
<avarus> nothing to worry about
<thefaithful> اه
<thefaithful> hi
<avarus> 10ºC more would be a prob
<_anonymouse_> b2p1mp, google unetbootin
<Vigo> avarus: From Canonical:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<william> oh
<thefaithful> i had aproblem with my ubuntu 10.04
<b2p1mp> ok unetbootin
<b2p1mp> ive heard it is nice
<avarus> Vigo: I know this site...they don't explain how to do it on os-x :)
<avarus> only for linux and windows
<mark___> anyone know how to get around Couldn't configure pre-depend jre openoffice.org-writer2latex
<thesnark> Hey all, I just installed a proprietary video card driver on lucid and my sound stopped working. Can give me some hints?
<juanca> how can I give HTTP read and write access to an SVN repository?
<mark___> during lucid upgrade
<ishijoe> is there a solution to reduce it. I saw a command hdparm
<gquinones> Hi there,
<GneatGeek> So does anyone know how to fix the usb problem in LTS?
<Vigo> avarus: Ok, still on it...
<gquinones> hi there
<Dr_Willis> GneatGeek:  'which' usb problem?
<gquinones> I'm seeing something similar to this bug report
<gquinones> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/576071
<r3trace> ishijoe, Get a new cooling fan
<bybyby> .
<ishijoe> its a laptop
<GneatGeek> It won't automount or allow me to mount any other way than as root through terminal.
<r3trace> Oh.
<thesnark> I don't need a lot, just something like how I could detect the sound card again - when I look at hardware under the sound settings it looks like the driver is not there anymore
<BiggFREE> I have the same problem ... GneatGeek
<r3trace> Laptops suck like that
<GneatGeek> Also disk utility is blank and shows nothing
<r3trace> Clean the dust out of it, and don't let it sit on your lap
<r3trace> Let it become a tabletop
<bricky> hello
<Vigo> avarus: :> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1379781.html
<gquinones> the launchpad record there looks like the issue was resolved
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Could someone give me some advice on a wireless card that is likely to be Ubuntu friendly?
<bricky> question
<thesnark> Cajun_Lan_Man almost all of them
<thesnark> Cajun_Lan_Man any mainstream popular card should be fine
<r3trace> Cajun_Lan_Man, it's all of them. If it doesn't work, you can google it
<r3trace> almost*
<juanca> how can I give HTTP read and write access to an SVN repository?
<wooj> Cajun_Lan_Man, Intel ones are generally good imo
<Cajun_Lan_Man> thesnark Thanks guys.  I'll just grab a USB Linksys card and hope for the best.
<bricky> could anyone tell me how to add yelp to favs on ubuntu netbook launcher as i have removed it accidentally?
<Vigo> avarus: This one is marked as SOLVED:> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1257468.html
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. anyone here have linux installed on LVM rather than partitions ? I saw this article ( http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/306352-weekend-project-migrate-from-direct-partitions-to-lvm-volumes) and was considering doing it - but does it have any impact on performance .. especially if I'm running a DB on my machine ?
<katsuru> hi every1 can some1 give me a basic info on ubuntu, i just installed it, i am sick of windows and all its versions, since working on android isnt easy at all with it... but now i am facing a small problem, i can't instal a ".run" file, when i double click on it, and try to install it by terminal, it says i need SU, when i try by terminal manually i cant browse to my desktop or even my downloads folder o.O
<thesnark> juanca I believe you want to go to #subversion with that question
<wooj> katsuru, go into terminal, do chmod +x filename
<Dr_Willis> katsuru:  get away from clicking on everything. :) do 'chmod +x whatgever.run' then 'sudo ./whatever.run' Dont use su, use sudo
<wooj> katsuru, that'll make it executable
<ishijoe> plz no one has a solution for my hot hard disk?
<katsuru> hum ojk
<avarus> Vigo: could work, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> katsuru:  or 'gksu ./whatever.run'
<bricky>  could anyone tell me how to add yelp icon to favs on ubuntu netbook launcher as i have removed it accidentally?thank you
<wooj> what is yelp?
 * wooj googles
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  is it still elsewhere in the netbook launcher interface? if so you just add it to the faves.
<katsuru> ok
<katsuru> the problem persists
<wooj> Oh its a website? you can add websites to the UNR favourites thing? whacky.
<Dr_Willis> Theres a right click menu, or a + icon. i forget.
<agherta> how long can Ubuntu run from a LiveCD without having to be restarted?
<katsuru> i cant browse to the location of the file
<rocket16> wooj: It is the command to start Ubuntu help.
<Dr_Willis> katsuru:   use the shell?
<katsuru> cd /home/katsuru/downloads it says no such file or dir
<rocket16> !yelp | wooj
<bricky> no its not still in the interface
<wooj> rocket16, oh.  it is apparently also a website :D
<Vigo> avarus: That looks like the one because it mentions the PXE .
<bricky> no moer
<bricky> no more
<Dr_Willis> katsuru:  time to learn some linux basics.. CASE iS ImPorAntAnt
<rocket16> wooj: Oh, nice, :)
<Dr_Willis> katsuru:  and use the 'tab' key to complete path/names :)
<katsuru> Dr_Willis please link me :P i will read it
<neutrino> hi, using 9.04, i have firefox 3.6 installed but it still shows the 30.0 version.. how do i change it?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | katsuru
<ubottu> katsuru: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wooj> rocket16, damn, here I thought I could put my most used websites in the favourite section :D  I mean, I spose I could do a script to launch chromium at the site, but eh
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> sorted the desktop blinking
<roberto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429677/ - anyone know what is going on with this dnsmasq?
<katsuru> ubottu thanks mate ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> :P
<bricky> Dr_Willis no more in the interface
<avarus> Vigo: I'll give it a try, thanks and have a nice day :) I'm sure it will work :)
<bricky> yelp has completely disappeared
<agherta> katsuru: make sure you have a capital D in Downloads (Linux is case-sensitive)
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: is the dnsmasq on the local pc?
<Dr_Willis> bricky:  try launchign the  menu editor (alacarte) and see if you can reenable it. im not sure how you Do remove it without using that tool in thefrirst place.
<bricky> ok cheers
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: yea, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq
<Dr_Willis> !info yelp
<ubottu> yelp (source: yelp): Help browser for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 417 kB, installed size 5272 kB
<Dr_Willis> I always remove the Yelp icon.. :)
<mewshi> is there a way I can get a taskbar like in the netbook remix in regular GNOME?
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  yes. You can set up an identical interface
<Guest52011> Hey can anyone link me to a RELIABLE and trustworthy tut on configuring ndiswrapper?
<Craig`> craig@craig-desktop:~$ showkey
<Craig`> Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<mewshi> Dr_Willis, how?
<Dr_Willis> mewshi:  see  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-add-remove-applets-from-gnome.html
<ExceptionIO> mewshi: try gnome shell ?
<Morten_> Good evening; I've tried to mount an external USB drive with udev (rules.d) - but I can't get it to work. I've written my information here: http://pastebin.com/azt0riZ2
<crazy6> so I'm trying to install texmacs here, but it fails due to: "gtk-update-icon-cache: No theme index file."
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis: ubuntu manual in pdf format? interesting they didnt use 'man' :P
<Sam_Fisher> Help with Trackerd search tool?
<Guest52011> Hey can anyone link me to a RELIABLE and trustworthy tut on configuring ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: did you add the nameserver as a dns in your network manager, you need to set it to use dhcp for address only, then set the DNS to 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<Craig`> how do I use showkey?
<Craig`> I'm wanting to do some keyboard programming, but no one seems to be answering me
<mewshi> that link did nothing to help me.  I don't want to add applets to the netbook remix.  I want to have a taskbar like the one in the netbook remix.
<xangua> Guest52011: do you have the .infg file of the driver¿ it needs to be for windows XP
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: that doesn't make sense. It's -getting- the nameservers from /etc/resolv.conf
<ExceptionIO> Guest52011: http://tinyurl.com/233arle
<Guest52011> Xangua I do
<agherta> does anyone know how long you can run Ubuntu from the CD without having to restart it?
<winXPuser> !showkey
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: it replaces them.. after it is started, resolve.conf only says "127.0.0.1"
<xangua> Guest52011: then instal ndisgtk from the cd and select it from there
<genii> Morten_: /dev/Iomega  exists? Or is there more like /dev/Iomega01 02 etc
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: the resolv.conf will be overwritten by network manager on reboot, it needs adding to the config or remove network manager
<roshanvid> hey..anybody using lucid on an eeepc?
<esperegu> anyone can help me on disabling emulate3buttons on X ? It worked on 9.10 but now I can't get it to work
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: right. so if I add the outbound local dns server as a source for that same dns server .. dragons be there
<Guest52011> !lmgtfy exceptionio
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: add some other DNS servers too, your local one will not have learned the addresses you need yet
<guntbert> agherta: I see no limit
<Jordan_U> agherta: The only limiting factor I can think of would be that file you write will be stored in RAM, and thus after writing enough files you will exhaust RAM.
<Sam_Fisher> agherta, forever! It's not Windows you know
<Morten_> genii, seems like the rule doesn't work. The /dev/Iomega** does not exist
<ChogyDan> roberto__: are you trying to setup a local dns cache?
<Jordan_U> !google | Guest52011
<ubottu> Guest52011: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: as dns resolutions come in from the web they will be learned by dnsmasq
<agherta> guntbert, Jordan_U, Sam_Fisher: okay, thanks :)
<freeman_> lol true, ubottu
<Guest52011> ExceptionIO the reason I ask you guys is that I did and it was unreliable and severly messed me up
<madsdyd> Anyone that can can help me with boot problems? After upgrading to (k)ubuntu 10.4, I am unable to boot successfully to anything but init=/bin/bash. Seems the new init stuff enter some kind of weird loop
<Jordan_U> agherta: You're welcome.
<freeman_> most ppl are googliterate
<Sam_Fisher> My tracker-search is not working!
<roberto__> ChogyDan: exactly that yes
<ActionParsnip> freeman_: i'm multiliterate :)
<Guest52011> Freeman I like google but id rather not repeat the same mistake
<winXPuser> Sam_Fisher, in what way?
<freeman_> xD
<ChogyDan> roberto__: I used to do that with: sudo apt-get install bind9 resolvconf                           done!
<roberto__> bind9 ?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: for only a local dns, bind isnt needed
<freeman_> there needs to be good solid google alternatives, they are too big
<Guest52011> Xangua I get a error with that
<freeman_> and they are evil/shady
<roberto__> thanks .. one-step sounds like a good deal
<ActionParsnip> freeman_: i use www.ask.com and www.bing.com all the time
<guntbert> !ot | freeman_
<ubottu> freeman_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<freeman_> sorry
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, when i try to search I get "Could not connect to search service as it may be busy"
<xangua> Guest52011: but is showed as installed¿¿ try restarting
<ChogyDan> roberto__: that was just to cache dns queries locally.  I don't really know how it works.  bind9 is a dns server like dnsmasq I believe
<bodom> Let's suppose I do: echo 'test' > file1; cp -al file1 file2; echo 'test2' > file2. Now both file1 and file2 will contain 'test2', I am right? If yes, how can I use hard links to make snapshot backups with rsync?
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, I feel like I need to restart tracker but don't know how
<eveningsky> anyone know an active mirror for gimpshop x64 installer?
<roberto__>  ChogyDan: are you sure you're getting a caching server from taht? bind9 is the full-fldged server, dnsmasq is the simple chaching server
<bricky> done,bye cheers Dr Willis
<Pici> bodom: then file1 and file2 are referencing the same file.
<roberto__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429677/ - still need help with dnsmasq
<winXPuser> Sam_Fisher, what is the search service you're trying to use?
<tamale1> hi everyone! I'm having really bad freezes after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 and I need some advice of how to troubleshoot this. I've checked /var/log/messages and kern.log but nothing is happening there.
<freeman_> Ok,  karmic koala was great!  but i found a few flaws in the wifi department.....
<freeman_> (i have a question)
<genii> Morten_: I think you may need there something like SUBSYSTEM=="usb"   added
<mms> hi
<tamale1> I'm pretty sure it's disk related, as I can still ssh into the machine from another computer and perform basic tasks, but the gui is utterly unresponsive.
<winXPuser> freeman_, just ask :)
<freeman_> i couldn't get any of the commands to work for reinstalling grub2 after I had dual booted win vista
<ActionParsnip> eveningsky: https://launchpad.net/~rzr/+archive/ppa   may have 64bit
<ChogyDan> roberto__: I don't think I played with that since like Edgy Eft, but it did work back then.  There is even a section on resolvconf in that help link for dnsmasq
<Morten_> genii, okay, ill try and add that. :)
<mms> turk varmı ?
<winXPuser> tamale1, does it happen with new user too?
<freeman_> so I formatted completely and installed 10.04, lucid
<Pici> !tr | mms
<ubottu> mms: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. i ran alsamixer, and everything is alraedy on max volume; nothing is on 'M'. When i go to 'sound preferences', under hardware, there is nothing listed. i did 'cat /proc/asound/cards' and then visited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and did everything they said to do there. still no sound. can anyone help
<GodricBrutus>  with my issue? http://i.imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<tamale1> winXPuser: Good question, I haven't tried that. I'm the only user on the system.
<freeman_> every hour or so, gnome will just crash
<freeman_> none of the buttons respond
<madsdyd> Anyone that can can help me with boot problems? After upgrading to (k)ubuntu 10.4, I am unable to boot successfully to anything but init=/bin/bash. Seems the new init stuff enter some kind of weird loop
<freeman_> and the only thing that works is a hard reboot... :( whyz??
<mms> pici ok kanka
<bodom> Pici: so, when I rsync file3 over file1 both file1 and file2 will change... but many tutorials says I should use hard links to take rsync snaphshots... I'm goin' mad :)
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: make the first line of /etc/resolv.conf read: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, tracker?
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: then try digging again, then again (use up arrow to repeat the command)
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart does exactly that
<bodom> madsdyd: I get some error messages?
<bodom> madsdyd: *You
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: so you have 127.0.0.1  then the other nameservers listed in your pastebin as well?
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, I set up what to search under preferences>search and indexing
<tamale1> winXPuser: would you suggest me trying that before doing any other troubleshooting? Right now, I'm in ssh into the computer and the computer is unresponsive, so I could run some tests if only I knew what to test.
<mms> tr
<bilkulbekar> i am not able to remove packages on lucid lynx.. it says previous installation hasn't been completed
<mms> turkıye yokmu
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: no, it appears to replace those while it is running
<madsdyd> bodom: The only thing looking like an error, is udevd-work: open /dev/null failed: no suh file or directory
<Giles> hello, since upgrading to lucid desktop effects are disabled, and when I run compiz I get:
<madsdyd> Then it hangs for a while
<Giles> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<guntbert> !tr | mms
<freeman_> (sorry, ill make it short):   On a fresh install of 10.04,  i get random gnome crashes.
<ubottu> mms: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<william> yeah right i am using windows tow
<Sam_Fisher> bilkulbekar, have you used synaptic to repair broken packages?
<madsdyd> bodom: then it starts to loop or something with udev. Its mighty weird
<mms> orda kimse konusmuyor
<madsdyd> bodom: udevd, even.
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, are you using the special driver?
<william> sorry tow
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: then you have no web based DNS being added, if you use network manager then you will need to add the config there. I was not aware of dnsmasq populating the file
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: How can I tell?
<mms> heyy ıbıntu root ?
<tamale1> winXPuser: aha! I killed compiz and everything is fine again. I'll ask for help in #compiz.
<mms> ubuntu root
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: if you manually edit the file without restarting dnsmasq it will still work
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. i ran alsamixer, and everything is alraedy on max volume; nothing is on 'M'. When i go to 'sound preferences', under hardware, there is nothing listed. i did 'cat /proc/asound/cards' and then visited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and did everything they said to do there. still no sound. can anyone help
<GodricBrutus>  with my issue? http://i.imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<william> i did it again two
<purpley> Hey now I can't even connect to my adhoc unsecure network..... it gets to the two green dots in the corner and then stops
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | mms
<ubottu> mms: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<justin22885> well, i tried changing my home folder from /home/name to just /name and i get a bunch of messages telling me im stupid for being root?
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: dude .. I'm asking for help with dnsmasq, not webservers or whatever you were thinking
<bodom> madsdyd: googling, lokks like your problem is a common one, but a couldn't find a solution right now
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, your not if you have to ask. You have to install and configure the driver to have special effects
<justin22885> all i tried doing was changing my damn home folder, this is a single-user PC
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: i know, i use a dnsmasq just the same
<Networking> Guys can anyone help me? I installed ubuntu in a virtualbox, but I cant get it to recoginize my virtual networkcard
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: I had them in karmic
<mms> ok actionparsnip thanks baby
<mms> (:
<madsdyd> bodom: Care to share you google words? I can't find a thing about this. It appears to hang after mounting, but before starting the sysV stuff
<Networking> is there any command to see if linux reconginizes the networkcard and what is happening is a driver issue?
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: you just told me you weren't aware of dnsmasq populating the file ... right now on your computer, what is in resolv.conf?
<Giles> Sam_Fisher:  also I am trying to run a java program and I get:
<Giles> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Giles> Java 3D ERROR : GLX extension is not supported
<Giles>     GLX version 1.3 or higher is required
<Morten_> genii, still doesn't work :| but thanks
<FloodBot1> Giles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purpley> Hey now I can't even connect to my adhoc unsecure network..... it gets to the two green dots in the corner and then stops
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, go to SYtem tab then Administration then Hardware drivers
<bodom> madsdyd: I've google for "/dev/null failed: no suh file or directory", in italian
<nickkontos> hello, when i double-click an .exe it runs properly, but when i create a launcher with "wine "/path/blah\ blah/sdaf.exe" it goes fullscreen and i can't see anything (black screen)
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: http://pastebin.com/WV7n3HTD
<eveningsky> ActionParsnip, Thanks. Don't see anything there, though.
<katsuru> ok i just managed to install my first ".run" file... ;D i was missing a dot right b4 "/" , can any1 explain why/where do i need this "./" ? isn't "/" enough ?
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, your update removed the drivers
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: it says no proprietary Drivers are in use in this system
<bilkulbekar> i tried running synaptic package manager.. it says 'dkpg was interrupted'
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, that's right. and until u install then no joy
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: So How can I re-enable them?
<ActionParsnip> katsuru: it makes the interpretter use the pwd instead of $PATH
<bilkulbekar> when i mannually run dpkg --configure -a
<winXPuser> tamale1, ok
<bilkulbekar> it tries to load some java docs
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, choose one of the listed drivers
<bodom> madsdyd: you can boot to runlevel 1 ?
<katsuru> <ActionParsnip> Oh i see
<katsuru> thanks
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: There isn't any listed
<madsdyd> bodom: Nopes, no runlevels works, only passing init=/bin/bash works
<ActionParsnip> katsuru: every day is a school day :)
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: to be honest, that's what I thought mine would look like too -- the config option to add 127.0.0.1 is "prepend", not "replace"
<katsuru> haha you are right
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: did you follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq ?
<linuxlurker> Networking, I'm sure there is...its probably something like lspci
<Networking> linuxlurker: ill check it out here
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, did you deposit $25 to the #ubuntu beer fund? that's why you don't have the drivers
<bodom> madsdyd: looks like your initrd is fscked'up for some reason, have you tried booting from a different kernel?
<justin22885> is there any way to bypass gdm and login directly to an account?
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: Yes I deposited $50
<Sam_Fisher> win
<linuxlurker> Networking, if your network card is listed in the devices, I would assume its been recognised, I'm pretty rusty on these things :)
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: i just know how to install it, i dont use a guide. just install dnsmasq then set one of the dns servers in network manager to 127.0.0.1, 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: thats all it is
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, cool
<madsdyd> bodom: no, not really. I can try that, but I really think it is something in the new Startup system. Let me try the 9.10 kernel.
<bilkulbekar> lucid lynx is not working for me at all
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, so there is no greyed out Nvidia in that box?
<bilkulbekar> no wi-fi
<bilkulbekar> :(
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: the 8.8.8.8 etc are the google pulic dns servers which will be used if localhost fails
<purpley> When I start ndisgtk I get unable to see if hardware is present how do I fix this
<guntbert> justin22885: you can set your system so that you are directly logged in to one account - yes
<Giles> Sam_Fisher: No, I don't think I have nvidia anyway, but no nothing listed.
<ActionParsnip> purpley: run: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<justin22885> how would i go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> purpley: if ndiswrapper gets installed along with ndisgtk
<madsdyd> bodom: same shit. Runs something called /scripts/local-botoom, and init-bottom, "Done", then udevd error, then hangs.
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, HELP! tracker
<madsdyd> bodom: : Then changes the fonts.
<guntbert> !who | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<madsdyd> bodom: then starts "looping" on some udevd warnings.
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, online I read that from terminal I could enter trackerd and run it from command but I can't
<guntbert> justin22885: system/administration/login screen
<justin22885> guntbert, thats just for autologin
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, I checked synaptic and it is installed and I reinstalled all 3 parts and still no joy
<purpley> Actionparsnip, ok and now when I click configure network it says could not find a network configuration tool
<roberto__> ActionParsnip: no, I'm scared to deviate that far from the isntallation instructions. the config file for dhcp says that it -gets- its servers from the resolv.conf file. so if I set 127.0.0.1 in the network manager's connection settings, I'll be attaching the nameserver to itself as a primary source. also I know from there, it will override those settings in resolv.conf -- so it won't continue to look like that
<madsdyd> bodom: Its bloody weird. Pressing arrow up will give me a text splash screen. Pressing down will give me the error log
<winXPuser> Sam_Fisher, tracker app full name and version?
<guntbert> justin22885: yes, thats what I understood from your question
<AxonetBE> Hello, I can't get the resolution I want for my external screen
<nokia3510> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bodom> madsdyd: mhhh
<justin22885> guntbert, is there any way i can remove gdm entirely, and still automatically log into my desktop?
<madsdyd> bodom: purple even. Sucks :-)
<Sam_Fisher> Giles, what computer make and model or video card?
<AxonetBE> normaly it must be something like 1680x1050 but at the moment it is just 1440x900 as maximum
<nokia3510> how can I check all the ubbotu ! commands ?
<purpley> Actionparsnip, ok and now when I click configure network it says could not find a network configuration tool
<ActionParsnip> roberto__: you cant just have 127.0.0.1 as a nameserver because if dnsmasq hasnt learned the ip yet you will get no resolution
<Jordan_U> roberto__: The DHCP client gets the list of DNS servers via DHCP, and uses that to setup /etc/resolv.conf
<guntbert> justin22885: no, you always will need a display manager for a GUI
<Plugh> My ISO appears to be bad. The link to the md5/sha1sum of the ISO file seems to be hidden (I'm not having much luck finding it). Someone happen to know where to find the files so I can verify if my ISO is good or bad?
<winXPuser> nokia3510, join #ubuntu-bots
<fausto> I'm having a problem with upstart (or init, or whatever lucid uses), I stoped my mysql server with "sudo stop mysql", changed some config and then tried starting it again with "sudo start --verbose mysql" but nothing hapens, start just locks the terminal and never returns. Anyone have any sugestion?
<purpley> Any idea actionparsnip
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Plugh
<ubottu> Plugh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<justin22885> gdm is just a login, nothing more
<guntbert> !askthebot | nokia3510
<ubottu> nokia3510: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<nokia3510> thanks winXPuser
<justin22885> id like to login automatically into gnome without using gdm
<Networking> linuxlurker: I think it's listed, but on ifconfig, there is only lo
<Networking> so it may be a driver issue
<lucas-arg1> hello, Im using xubuntu and Im missing icons in Ubuntu Software Center... is it fixable?
<guntbert> justin22885: gdm is "gnome display manager"  -- thats a little more than "just a  login"
<ActionParsnip> purpley: if you run: sudo iwlist scan     does it show SSIDs?
<linuxlurker> Networking, what type of network card?
<hutch> Lucid won't mount my mp3 player. It did for one day then reported that it could not read super block. CanI force mount it?
<Sam_Fisher> winXPuser, tracker metadata database, indexer and search tool.
<bodom> madsdyd: what about disabling udev then trying to upgrade/reinstall it?
<purpley> Actionparsnip yes
<bodom> madsdyd: it's hard to guess your problem without knowing the exact error messages
<ActionParsnip> purpley: awesome, if you use network manager, does it show SSIDs?
<madsdyd> bodom: The thing is, the stupid system does not actually give any errors. It just hangs.
<Networking> linuxlurker: its from virtualbox, PCnet-FAST III (Am79C973)
<madsdyd> bodom: how do I disable udevd
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. i ran alsamixer, and everything is alraedy on max volume; nothing is on 'M'. When i go to 'sound preferences', under hardware, there is nothing listed. i did 'cat /proc/asound/cards' and then visited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and did everything they said to do there. still no sound. can anyone help
<GodricBrutus>  with my issue? http://i.imgur.com/U6lre.jpg
<purpley> Actionparsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> purpley: then connect away
<Take0n> when I connect to my computer through SSH, how can I open a video file to play in my computer's screen?
<fausto> my upstart scripts are not working, when I try to use "start" or "stop" on mysql it just hangs there doing nothing and don't return to the terminal), anyone have nay ideas?
<Networking> linuxlurker: from lspci, it says Ethernet Controller: Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) 79c790 [PCnet32 LANCE]
<guntbert> Take0n: use ssh -X user@host   (its a big X)
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: when you connect use: ssh -X username@server
<madsdyd> bodom: Something does work, it reacts to evets. But, no ttys, no X, no sysV start.
<linuxlurker> Networking, the lspci description looks more relevant
<bodom> madsdyd: update-rc.d udev disable
<madsdyd> bodom: thx
<aunn> I am on 10.04 and I want to use IRC. However empathy does not show IRC account creation, telepathy-idle is already installed. What else do I need to configure?
<ActionParsnip> Networking: try a different adapter, virtualbox has a few.I seem to remember its DNS server needing to be set if the guest is windows
<madsdyd> bodom: need a reboot first
<bodom> madsdyd: mhh... issuing a ctr+C?
<wooj> aunn, ummm you're on irc.   but you can just install an irc client like xchat or irssi
<linuxlurker> Networking, I'm googling it :)
<Take0n> let me try!
<ActionParsnip> Take0n: you can then use: totem file.avi    or whatever and it will play
<Take0n> I was thinking of a command like export DISPLAY=:0,0 or something but I am not quite sure
<aunn> wooj: i know, it's from pidgin win 7 ;) i don't want to install another client when empathy already support irc
<madsdyd> bodom: not sure I have job control with out a ttye?
<Take0n> I am using putty to connect from my phone to my pc and I am not sure how to enter -X option
<Networking> ActionParsnip: the host is windows, guest linux
<betzi> n #ubuntu
<tim> help i just installed and now usb doesn't work
<guntbert> Take0n: you don't need that with ssh -X  - that sets DISPLAY correctly for you
<wooj> aunn, oh.  no idea about that, perhaps someone else will have an idea.  I'd kill myself if I had to use an IM client to irc.
<Networking> ActionParsnip: I tryed few networks, none seems to work
<ActionParsnip> Networking: you may have to set stuff, not sure. Try: sudo dhclient eth0
<Plugh> Jordan_U: Thanks. Finally found the file I needed. Seems my download was bad.
<aunn> wooj thx anyway
<Networking> linuxlurker: I just added virtualbox addition cd
<tim> fresh install, no USB what do I do?
<Networking> linuxlurker: Im going to look for some driver there
<Take0n> guntbert, but I don't think I can use any options like -X when I connect from my phone using putty
<Networking> ActionParsnip: gonna try now
<Jordan_U> Plugh: If your download is mostly good you can download only the bad bits via zsync
<justin22885> beautiful.. i removed GDM, edited the rc.local file, and voila, i now login automatically without loading GDM first, cutting my startup time in about half
<GodricBrutus> i messed up my sound somehow. i did everything i couls do from !sound, and it didnt work. i still have no sound. i ran alsamixer, and everything is alraedy on max volume; nothing is on 'M'. When i go to 'sound preferences', under hardware, there is nothing listed. i did 'cat /proc/asound/cards' and then visited https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and did everything they said to do there. still no sound. can anyone help
<GodricBrutus>  with my issue? http://i.imgur.com/U6lre.jpg - http://pastebin.com/nANuSCUn - http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5022a92e8b6b0a6b287c5bbec2741fc6af00e9ac
<betzi> hi. i have a external USB HDD listed in fstab. so I want to mount it all the time it is there. if it's not there, i dont want the boot process to halt and ask with S/M. Anyway to flag the drive as non-fatal if not there?
<linuxlurker> Networking, good luck
<Plugh> It would be an idea to have a link to the md5/sha1sum files on the main download page that one gets to from the main page of the Ubuntu site
<guntbert> Take0n: putty supports this too - options / ssh / X11
<Networking> ActionParsnip: Error no such device
<wooj> GodricBrutus, this is probably a dumb question, but have you tried rebooting?
<bodom> madsdyd: if an init script hangs, you can try to terminate it using ctrl+c
<AxonetBE> I can't get the maximum resolution of my external monitor, normaly it must be something like 1680x1050 but at the moment it is just 1440x900 as maximum. Can someone help me?
<Plugh> Jordan_U: ok. I don't have that. I'm on a high speed link so it doesn't take that long to get the full ISO image.
<Sam_Fisher> WHat terminal command do I use to back up my video settings before I update to the Proprietary driver ?
<GodricBrutus> wooj, yes
<wooj> GodricBrutus, ok just checking :)
<Take0n> I will check if there is a new version available.. I can't find any options in my version (Nokia N97, S60 5th ed)
<tar-> GodricBrutus: i have a great link for you that really saved my day when fixing sound.. wait a sec and i'll find it
<aunn>  well, i have gdm issue too, i want gdm tho. after i have upgraded nvidia driver, gdm is gone and i only get shell prompt. i have to login and run startx to start GUI. gdm is gone somehow. i want my gdm back
<madsdyd> bodom: It never really gets to run the init scripts. Which is my problem, I think. The startup system is fundamentally broken somewhere
<tim> why won't my usb work?
<GodricBrutus> tar-, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Networking: then run: ifconfig   so you can see the network devices
<benjamintheyon> question - let's say I have written a script that requires superuser privileges. Can I "turn on" these privileges ahead of time and then run the script?
<Urda> Question: I thought #ubuntu+1 was supposed to open up with the Toolchain Upload???
<Dr_Willis> tim:  you mean auto mounting dont work? or does mounting by hand also not work? or what exactly?
<Plugh> Sam_Fisher: In the past I would have said to back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf  but that file isn't always created anymore in some recent installations of Ubuntu.
<madsdyd> bodom: I am not sure I can actually disable udev. update-rc.d complains a but, but I have tried. I have also recrated the initrd, and reconfigured grub. I am not really sure it will change anything, but here goes
<tim> Dr Willis, I can not auto mount. I tried installing the package responsible for such. I don't know how to manually mount
<Networking> ActionParsnip: no deal, just lo is present
<tar-> GodricBrutus: sent it on priv :)
<Dr_Willis> betzi:  you could set it as 'nonauto' then mount it after a delay from /etc/rc.local
<bodom> madsdyd: the common boot sequence is hardware -> grub -> kernel -> initrd -> init -> init scripts -> shell, so if it doesn't get to init it's definiterly an initrd issue
<justin22885> sooooo.. next on my table, wine
<Sam_Fisher> Plugh, I guess I will run sudo nano xorg.conf and see if it is there
<Plugh> ok
<madsdyd> bodom: in that chain, I think it runs init, but never actually gets to the point of running any init scripts.
<ActionParsnip> Networking: that'll be why
<Plugh> Sam_Fisher: It will either be there or it won't. If it isn't, I don't know how to save the state of the X config.
<Sam_Fisher> not there
<madsdyd> bodom: It runs /scripts/local-premount, local-bottom and init-bottom
<madsdyd> bodom: whatever that is
<Networking> ActionParsnip: ?
<madsdyd> Then nothing more
<bodom> madsdyd: you should see a "init ver.X.y.z starting" message to confirm that
<purpley1> actionparsnip same thing, wifi card has disappeared
<madsdyd> bodom: anything in /var/log/messages or other logs?
<og01> any reason why i might not have cpufreq in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0 ?
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: hey, that didn't work but it had interesting results
<betzi> Dr_Willis, but wouldnt the mount in rc.local block the boot process? Or should I use autofs?
<bodom> madsdyd: if syslog isn't started, I guess no
<purpley1> Actionparsnip this happened last night that's why I did not want to use the gui
<madsdyd> bodom: of course, my bad
<K1ng\> root@epic:/home/r00t/flashpolicyd# update-rc.d flashpolicyd start 2345
<K1ng\> update-rc.d: error: expected NN after start
<bodom> madsdyd: btw /scripts is on initrd
<K1ng\> someone please help me with update-rc.d
<Dr_Willis> betzi:  rc.local is the last  service/thing that runs normally. by the time it launches you are proberly allready at the desktop.
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: when I added 127.0.0.1 to the front of that list, it was the only server that would appear in resolv.conf .. the others would go away. and no dns access obviously
<Dr_Willis> betzi:  plus if it fails.. it will just print an error message I belive.
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: also add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<madsdyd> bodom: ok, it appears it runs the scripts.
<madsdyd> bodom: But, I get no message about init starting
<Dr_Willis> betzi:  ive had BAD issues with Plymouth if  things fail from getting mounted by fstab.  as in. system dident boot up type big issues.
<blue112> Hello here.
<bodom> madsdyd: the strange thing is that even your old kernel doesn't start up (old kernel with old initrd)
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: well google DNS and openDNS are basically the same thing .. I'm not worried aobut which servers it talks to, just so ong as it talks somewhere :)
<madsdyd> bodom: well, if the /sbin/init is fucked, perhaps that is not so weird?
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... What can I do to fix that ?
<betzi> Dr_Willis, thx. I'll try that.
<guntbert> K1ng\: NN must be something like 80 (or 20) -- see man update-rc.d (examples toward the end)
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: sure, thats why you add multiple servers, seperated by commas in the dns list in network manager
<bodom> madsdyd: /sbin/init is fucked?!?
<tim> is there a way to mount USB devices with out using MountManager 0.2.6?
<madsdyd> bodom: I don't know! :-)
<Networking> ActionParsnip, linuxlurker thx for help, I just give up :(
<guntbert> !language | bodom
<ubottu> bodom: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jamil_1> Hello, I am unable to update ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04. I have tried few options e.g using alternate CD but of no use
<wooj> tim, sure, goto command line, use the mount command
<madsdyd> ups, sorry, my bad
<ActionParsnip> Networking: if its in vbox, ask in #vbox
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: I mean taht, you can add as many as you like in the network config manager, but it only will write 3 of them to resolv.conf so ... might as well save myself the trouble of typing
<kc7zzv> blue112: Sounds like a permissions error, or file creation error.  Are you in a local filesystem?
<tim> wooj, is there a way to have it automatically mount? like windows, where I just plug it in and thats it?
<federico> hi
<BluesKaj> roberto_, well I tried google dns and found it disappointing and slow to resolve some sites , opendns seems more reliable so far
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: sure, thats why mine is how it is
<blue112> kc7zzv, no, it's sftp. I have all the rights on the file and on the directory.
<linuxlurker> Networking, nah..just retreat and regroup for another day ;)
<Plugh> This time I got a good copy of the ISO file
<Niettt> Question, why is there no Unmount option like in karmic in nautilus after my lucid update ? I'm afraid just ejecting my NTFS externals without an unmount option will damage them :/
<madsdyd> bodom: one thing: After all the scripts update, it stalls for approximately 10 seconds, then the fonts are slightly changed.
<Networking> ActionParsnip: Ill do that later, now i gotta do something else. Cant do that now
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: use dnsmasq and its instantaneous
<wooj> tim, uhh it ought to already, has for every version of ubuntu I've run for years
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: I'll split the difference with you: 127.0.0.1, 208.67.222.222, 8.8.8.8
<madsdyd> bodom: Then I get a number of udevd errors
<Networking> linuxlurker: wise words :)
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: sure
<roberto_> BluesKaj: that's what I'm using too
<tim> what can i do to make mine do that? it doesn't by default
<Networking> \quit connection reseted by beer
<federico> ubuntu doesn't mount my mp3 device, i tried dmesg, and it recognizes the device, but nothing ellse
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: I'm going to try taht .. brb
<federico> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | federico
<ubottu> federico: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<BluesKaj> roberto_, opendns or dnsmasq ?
<Noume> Hi folks
<ubuntujenkins> hello I have just got a logitech chat pro headset which works great. How ever to use the volume controls on the headset, I have to disable my internal sound card on the control tab of pavucontrol . Is there a command that can be used instead?
<K1ng\> update-rc.d flashpolicyd defaults will start on startup right?
<Plugh> My 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade went well with only two issues still to fix. MythTV isn't starting properly (it seg faults after a while), and I have no sound from my speakers (Waiting for sound system when starting sound preferences from volume control icon)
<blue112> kc7zzv, any advice ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: dns resolves are learned with time and eventually the web is o longer used for dns and all resolves take 0ms
<benjamintheyon> question - let's say I have written a script that requires superuser privileges. Can I "turn on" these privileges ahead of time and then run the script?
<bodom> madsdyd: if I'm not wrong, is console init script that changes fonts, so it should be loaded
<h00k> benjamintheyon: you can run it with: sudo ./scriptname
<Niettt> Question, why is there no Unmount option like in karmic in nautilus after my lucid update ? I'm afraid just ejecting my NTFS externals without an unmount option will damage them :/
<ActionParsnip> benjamintheyon: run the script with sudo, put sudo infront of the commands needing extra access
<Dr_Willis> K1ng\:  if its handled by the sysv inits that should work.. but if its handled by upstart. that update-rc.d is no longer used for upstart services
<kc7zzv> blue112: Try using "touch" to create the file.  That'll at least rule out some possible local errors.
<madsdyd> bodom: ok. But then why does it not run the sysV initialization?
<benjamintheyon> ActionParsnip, h00k: Man that makes a lot more sense. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Niettt: sudo umount /mount/point
<rome__> hi room
<guntbert> K1ng\: but be aware that runlevels have no real meaning on ubuntu
<rome__> i just wanted to say, that my new kernel 6...23 won't boot. update failed. X won't start. i am still at 22. but thx for fixing the bug with the kubuntu boot screen!
<madsdyd> bodom: or whatever it is called today...
<h00k> benjamintheyon: :)
<h00k> ubottu: tell benjamintheyon about sudo
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, just looking at it now
<guntbert> !runlevel | K1ng\
<ubottu> benjamintheyon, please see my private message
<ubottu> K1ng\: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<blue112> kc7zzv, the file already exists, I'm just trying to edit it. I can edit it with another editor (gedit), but I want to use Kate :/
<Niettt> ActionParsnip, is there any way to do a script to auto unmount on shutdown ?
<K1ng\> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<duffydack> fs checks on boot aint super fast like they are in karmic.. whats changed?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install dnsmasq   then modify the network innetwork manager to use 127.0.0.1 then whatever DNS servers you desire
<h00k> Niettt: whatever it is will be unmounted at shutdown
<madsdyd> ubottu: Upstart has one dissatisfied user right here :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Niettt: it will do it automagically afaik
<benjamintheyon> h00k: Thanks a bunch. I knew what it *is* basically, but I'm really new here and some of the obvious, forehead-smack stuff gets me for sure hahaha
<h00k> benjamintheyon: hey, no problem :)
<Niettt> Are you sure? because that was a issue in the past
<federico> ok, but it would mount automatically before.
<bodom> madsdyd: dunno, do you have raid?
<guntbert> blue112: maybe there already is a file .part (with wrong permissions) there?
<jamil_1> Hello, I am unable to update ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04. I have tried few obvious options including mounting alternate CD ISO but of no use. Any help ?
<bjt3> Need help with my PPC to install Ubuntu 10. No one at Ubuntu-powerpc
<og01> hey where are all the cpufreq modules?
<bodom> madsdyd: if not, maybe you can try bootin without loading the initrd, the worst can happen is a kerel panic
<blue112> guntbert, nop, there's no. I already tried to create one and to give permission to it, but it's not working.
<madsdyd> bodom: nopes, simple sata disk, all in /dev/sda1 (and a swap part on sda5)
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: no, any time that list of dns servers for network connection has 127.0.0.1 at the start of the list, the resolv.conf never get's the remaining servers in the list
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: maybe it's soemthing that's changed with 10.04
<guntbert> jamil_1: the recommended way is via the network
<kc7zzv> blue112: I see.  Any clue wether Kate or sftp is creating the .part file?
<madsdyd> bodom: I am pretty sure it panics with no initrd
<Noume> Just upgraded from karmic to lucid and everything apart from x configuration went fine. the upgrade manager commented almost all my custom settings in xorg.conf that are needed to get my egalax touchscreen working. now i uncommented the entries and it appears to work. However x still has a hold on the device as seen by using "xinput list" which is giving me two entries for the touchcontroller. Using xinput i could determine the false entry and d
<Noume> isable it. However the change is not permanent and does not survive a restart of xorg. Is there a solution to this?
<blue112> kc7zzv, I think it's Kate.
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: i use 10.04
<bodom> madsdyd: me too, but you have a chance :)
<bjt3> Ubuntu 10 Live CD does not recognize my hard drives
<jamil_1> guntbert: but I dont get an option to upgrade when I use the update manager
<madsdyd> bodom: Interessting twist. I tried booting with init=/sbin/init (yes, this would appear weird), and now it says
<federico> ActionParsnip: how do i find the correct address for my device to use mount?
<blue112> kc7zzv, would it be possible that Kate tries to write a *local* file in the path of the distant file ?
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: well geez, I don't know. You mean System->Preferences->Network connections ?
<madsdyd> bodom: mountall: Plymouth command failed
<bodom> madsdyd: the other way is compiling a standalone kernel and trying it, or booting from a live cd kernel using your root partition
<ActionParsnip> federico: you can mount the device to any empty folder
<MrPancake> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<madsdyd> bodom: init then complains a bit more about this plymouth stuff.
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: no, i use network-manager
<duffydack> Anyone know why a filesystem check (sudo touch /forcefsck) upon boot is really really slow while a livecd boot, then fsck.ext4 check is done in seconds?
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: aha! where is that?
<madsdyd> bodom: the thing is, I *can* boot with init=/bin/bash
<federico> ActionParsnip but i don't know how to refer to the device in order to mount it
<kc7zzv> I've tried to get preseeding to work in Lucid and I've looked on google, but I can't get it to work.  It always asks me how I want to partition the disk.  Does anyone have a sample to share?
<federico> sudo mount ... what?
<madsdyd> bodom: So, I really think it is a problem with the !Startup system - don't you think?
<bodom> madsdyd: ok, so boot with init=/bin/bash and then type init 1 at the prompt
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: in the notification area,  nm-applet
<bodom> madsdyd: let's see what happens
<ActionParsnip> federico: run: sudo fdisk -l
<Surlent777> hey guys...I have a simple, I hope, issue: I upgraded to Lucid, and now when I try and, in this example, type "sudo aptitude remove gno" and then hit tab for autocomplete, it tells me the following: "grep-status: /var/lib/dpkg/status:59950: expected a colon". I opened that file up in vi, went to line 59950, and found out that it's a "Suggests" line for openoffice.org-common. There is a colon after suggests. Any ideas as to what might be wrong?
<krystian> Jest jakis polak?
<naadde> My ubuntu on my main PC won't boot to the filesystem. It says I don't have a /sbin/init.
<madsdyd> bodom: Got another great one: plymouthd: ply-keyboard.c:384: ply_keyboard_watch_for_input: Assertion 'keyboard != ((void *)0)' failed
<h00k> !po | krystian
<guntbert> jamil_1: look into system/adminstration/software sources -- updates tab: at the bottom there is "show new .. releases": does that show "normal" ?
<krystian> ?
<h00k> !pl | krystian
<ubottu> krystian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: what? you mean the little visual notification thing at the top-right corner ?
 * madsdyd swears a bit
<naadde> problem: My homefolder became suddenly a read only filesystem and I couldn't do anything
<justin22885> hmm
<federico> it does't apear
<ActionParsnip> roberto_: sure
<Dr_Willis> madsdyd:  i see that on most all my machines.
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: sorry, I just don't know
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: I take it, they still boot?
<justin22885> ok..
<cowguru2000> Hey guys, I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and ever since my sound hasn't been working. I have an onboard sound card, it's some Intel chipset. Any thoughts/suggestions/help?
<krystian> Mój ubuntu muli a mam dobry komputer w miare co mam zrobic?
<Dr_Willis> madsdyd:  at least i think its that one.. they all do boot.
<jamil_1> guntbert: yp
<federico> ActionParsnip, the device doesn't apear there
<blue112> kc7zzv, guntbert, is there anything I can try ?
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: Mine does not. It hangs, with init complaining about plymouth
<Dr_Willis> madsdyd:  been having issues with the nvidia drivers not gettitng iniitlized fast ehought however.
<Surlent777> cowguru2000: Open a terminal and type "alsamixer". Make sure everything that needs to be is turned on in there
<h00k> krystian: /join #ubuntu-pl
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, have you tried using restricted drivers?
<Dr_Willis> madsdyd:  i disable plymounth in /etc/init :)
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: during boot?
<johniee> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04. During the process dmraid was recognizing two of my hard disks as raid so I removed dmraid via the synaptic and installed Ubuntu on the first disk. However now the second disk cannot be recognized by Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<evident> can anybody tell me how i can change my default desktop manager from gdm to fluxbox? I added fluxbox to the /usr/share/xsessions list and now can choose it from the login menu... but how do I make it default?
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: Care to hint how?
 * madsdyd gets eager now
<naadde> what is initramfs
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: that .. my network icon doesn't have any way to edit the configuration for the connections there. On my copy of Lucid, you have to use the System->Preferences->Network Connections manager to configure those
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: no, i haven't
<Dr_Willis> madsdyd:  /etc/init   rename whatevber.conf to whatever.DONTRUNME
<Webmaster> hi
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: will do, hold on
<Dr_Willis> madsdyd:  the joys of Upstart :)
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: check. Will do
 * Webmaster saying hello to all :)
<Monotoko> cowguru2000,  System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Monotoko> see if it gives you anything for sound
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: Don't get me started. I did not ask for this :-) (Grumble. Get those hacker-kids off my lawn :-)
<Surlent777> I didn't know they had drivers for sound there...I've only seen wireless and graphics drivers
<guntbert> jamil_1: then try (from CLI) sudo do-release-upgrade
<roberto_> ActionPArsnip left :S
<Plugh> madsdyd: I also am a little unhappy about Upstart. I ran in to a major problem with it the other day. I can get the gdm login screen but if the system hasn't finished running fsck on my user partition the system (GUI) gets hung up. Since the fsck is done "behind the scenes" I don't know if it is doing an fsck of any given partition.
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: yup, everything's up
<roberto_> anyone know how to configure dnsmasq ?
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: alright, hold on. the card worked in 9.10 this is odd
<guntbert> blue112: simple advice: use a different editor :-)
<Noume> roberto_: What exactly do you wanna do with it?
<kc7zzv> blue112: I don't have any advice on how to fix it except to see if that .part file already exists.
<blue112> kc7zzv, I doesn't.
<jamil_1> guntbert: terminal says: checking for new ubuntu release No new release found
<bodom> madsdyd: you got that manually isussing init 1 on bash?
<roberto_> Noume: for some reason my local network will hang requests to dns every so often. soo I want to create a caching server to lessen the impect of that
<blue112> guntbert, I get use with Kate, I don't want another (I haven't find any better).
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: nothing
<Monotoko> cowguru, hmmm, was it an upgrade or a clean install?
<madsdyd> Plugh: So, are you saying that my system may be fsck'ing in the background? Or just that Upstart sucks?
<Surlent777> cowguru2000: On my sound card at least there's some stuff on the right about a digital output jack...if there's anything like that on yours, try toggling it with a music file playing. Matter of fact, try a few other things in alsaconfig that way.
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: everything's turned up
<guntbert> jamil_1: what does lsb_release -a show?
<madsdyd> bodom: I'll try disabling this plymouth thing first. then init 1
<og01> how can i upgrade major verisions from console?
<Surlent777> cowguru2000: I'm not talking about a volume meter, I'm talking about "checkbox" items here
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: ok hold on
<cowguru2000> Surlent: right sorry i said that twice
<guntbert> blue112: sorry I never used kate - so I don't know where it wants to put its temporary files
<bodom> madsdyd: next step is to manually start init scripts one by one and see where it hangs I suppose
<wozza> hey there
<Surlent777> cowguru2000: err -alsaconfig +alsamixer
<ratdog> how can i resize a maximized window when the upper right controls for the window are off the screen
<jamil_1> guntbert: it says : No LSB modules are available.
<jamil_1> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jamil_1> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<jamil_1> Release:	9.10
<jamil_1> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBot1> jamil_1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamil_1> srry
<federico> nothing... i don't know how to mount it
<wozza> can someone help me
<crdlb> ratdog: hold alt and drag
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, run lspci from the terminal and paste it into here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Noume> roberto_: I have given up on this, i was searching for it on the net, but found no solution. I ended up using dhcp3-server and bind9 instead which works well for me but it requires some knowledge about iptables, bind9 and dhcp3-server
<RyanP>  ratdog: You can grab the window with <ALT>+Click and move it around.
<guntbert> jamil_1: you forgot the -a
<wozza> can anyone help please
<madsdyd> bodom: init 1, gives error: init: Failed to connect to socked /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Surlent777> wozza: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Plugh> madsdyd: Your system could be fsck'ing in the background and one may not know it. Other than faster boot, I'm not sure what issues Upstart is trying to solve. I don't like that it doesn't have runlevels anymore.
<roberto_> Noume: thanks
<madsdyd> bodom: I reckon that makes sense?
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zNjU0qYe
<Plugh> madsdyd: Being able to request runlevel 3 instead of 5 has been really helpful in the past when dealing with bad video driver install/configuration issues.
<madsdyd> Plugh: that is wrong in so many ways. I mean....
<wozza> ok I have deleted the favorites widget from my htc desire, hoe do i get it back
<jamil_1> guntbert: no I have used the switch
<cn1109> I just installed gzip. Were is the directory?
 * madsdyd tries a reboot without plymouth. Wish him luck
<h00k> wozza: this is the ubuntu support channel, we don't support that here.
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | Plugh madsdyd
<ubottu> Plugh madsdyd: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Surlent777> cn1109: "locate gzip" or "whereis gzip"
<Noume> roberto_: I could give you my example config for all three if you wish
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: i'm having aplay play a music file, rhythmbox won't even give the impression of playing.
<ratdog> how can i resize a maximized window when the upper right controls for the window are off the screen
<Surlent777> ratdog: two people just answered that for you
<bodom> madsdyd: http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977
<Plugh> ZykoticK9: I know about that. Doesn't mean I agree with the change or even like it.
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, was it an uprade or a clean install of 10.04?
<Noume> ratdog: Have you tried holding Alt and dragging the window?
<Monotoko> *upgrade
<roberto_> Noume: no ty, I'm going to stick to this for a bit longer
<precoop> hello, I need a script (or something like it) that would be run at startup and check if my wifi connection is alive (and if it is, do some other stuff, if not, wait a while and check again) -- now, how would I check if my connection is up and running? any tips are welcome
<duffydack> ratdog, if you have compiz enabled,  its either alt+button1 or super+button1.
<duffydack> ratdog, you can drag the window that way...
<Surlent777> even if you don't have compiz on, it's still by default alt+button 1
<guntbert> jamil_1: no - my command shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/429694/
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: does MM mean muted? if so, how do i change that
<madsdyd> Well, I really don't care how my system gets started. I liked and understood sysV, with all its quirks. I don't like having to spend my friday evening getting my system to boot.
<Surlent777> cowguru2000: Yes, and spacebar
<ratdog> whats the super
<duffydack> ratdog, there a way to resize also, but you need to set the key/button bind for it.. look in ccsm
<Surlent777> ratdog: super == windows logo
<h00k> ratdog: "windows" key
<duffydack> ratdog, the windows key
<cowguru2000> Surlent777: space won't do it
<Plugh> cowguru2000: hitting M also works to unmute the channel IIRC
<Noume> anyone knows how to permanently disable some device entry that is shown by "xinput list" ?
<duffydack> ironic is it. called 'super'
<Surlent777> cowguru2000: err, maybe I confused myself. Try M
<ZykoticK9> duffydack, :)
<cowguru2000> Plugh: thanks
<Plugh> yw
<guntbert> madsdyd: this is no place for ranting please
<LzrdKing> $1000 internet dollars to who ever can find me an original Clie SJ22 flip cover for sale on line (without having to but the pda with it)
<cowguru2000> surlent777: yeah
 * Dr_Willis gives duffydack  a tux sticker for his Super Key
<madsdyd> guntbert: sorry about that. But I have not really started ranting. That was just an expression of feelings, really
<ratdog> ]y`h m
<Plugh> LzrdKing: Keep trying eBay. I eventually tracked down the flip cover for a Tungsten T5 that way.
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: upgrade
<ratdog> none work
<ratdog> lol
<h00k> !ot | LzrdKing
<ubottu> LzrdKing: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LzrdKing> blue112: who is kate, and does she use linux?
<h00k> LzrdKing: Also, please don't crosspost.
<LzrdKing> h00k: blah
<blue112> LzrdKing, funny :p
<madsdyd> Dr_Willis: Unfortunately, disabling plymouth did not really help. I now have a blank screen with a blinking cursor on all the screens where my tty's where supposed to be....
<duffydack> Dr_Willis, Id have one but system76, where I got my ubuntu stickers, doesnt supply the windows key one to uk...
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, upgrades break quite a lot...i would try booting 10.04 from a LiveCD and see if you have the same issue
<ratdog> 2343456pp
<guntbert> madsdyd: then please don't start :-) - and keep in mind that *this* channel is strictly for support
<madsdyd> bodom: init 1 did not work. Any more ideas?
 * Dr_Willis hands duffydack  a black magic marker.
<madsdyd> guntbert: I want. And thanks for beeing kind and friendly
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: if i get around to burning a livecd i'll do that, thanks
<jamil_1> guntbert: yes my output was the same. I thing I made a mistake that I pasted the output here in chat so it was printed as individual line. My output is exactly same to yours
<Dr_Willis> duffydack:  print out a little superman logo and glue it on. :)
<madsdyd> guntbert: wont even
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, live USB?
<duffydack> reminds me.. I have to put the ubuntu sticker on this replacement laptop...  the last time I put one on I had nothing but trouble with it lol..
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: good idea :P
<bodom> madsdyd: starting init scripts by hand? /etc/init.d/<scriptname> start?
<Dr_Willis> bodom:  best to do 'sudo service WHATEVER start'
<madsdyd> bodom: with init=/bin/bash - will it ever work?
<dernen> can someone tell me if it is possible to have a dual boot system setup to if you are in linux to be able to reboot into windows or if you are in windows to reboot into linux, without using grub just selecting it from the OS before you reboot (I have a system setup with only a remote control no keyboard cant use grub)
<dewman> how do i remove a package that has gone bad?
<bodom> madsdyd: it should work, if your partitions are mounted correctly
<Dr_Willis> dernen:  ive seen some guides/docs on doint that. you basicially script/change the bootloader configs as you shutdown/reboot
<madsdyd> dewman:  apt-get remove -f package
<h00k> dernen: Not unless you can tell grub what to select by default next, which you won't be able to do with Windows.
<bodom> madsdyd: maybe use mountall first
<madsdyd> bodom: they are
<Surlent777> dernen: Actually there is such a thing, assuming you're using Ext3 on Linux side
<guntbert> jamil_1: next try: in CLI type sudo aptitude update, the try do do-release-upgrade again
<madsdyd> bodom: mountall? A script?
<kc7zzv> dernen: Put /boot on a FAT partition, and change the default in the conf file?
<dernen> Surlent777: thats not a problem
<Dr_Willis> dernen:  grub has a 'last saved/default' option that you can change but the whole thing gets to be a mess real fast. :)
<bodom> madsdyd: mhhh... I'm not sure, should be a bin, not a script
<Dr_Willis> dernen: what if windows forces a reboot.. and you last used linux.. and it rembers  and defaults to linux instead of windows.
<BluesKaj> dewman, gone bad how / and which package ?
<ZykoticK9> dernen, http://lifehacker.com/5528459/ireboot-lets-you-skip-the-boot-manager-restart-straight-into-another-os
<Surlent777> yeah, that's it
<dewman> here it is.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/429699/
<dernen> great find, i will check that out thanks
<johniee> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04. During the process dmraid was recognizing two of my hard disks as raid so I removed dmraid via the synaptic and installed Ubuntu on the first disk. However now the second disk cannot be recognized by Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<dewman> its software for a brother scanner.
<romerito> eee
<romerito> help me!
<madsdyd> bodom: mountall tries to connect to Upstart and failed - same socket missing
<Surlent777> also, any ideas on my grep-status issue with aptitude? I looked at line 59950 of /var/lib/dpkg/status but there seems to be no obvious issues
<dewman> BluesKaj, did you see that paste?
<Surlent777> romerito: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<romerito> anyone can read me?
<Plugh> dewman: dpkg --purge. You may need --force depending on what problem you have with the package. Another option would be to force a reinstall of the bad package or do a reconfigure of it.
<jamil_1> guntbert: the same output: no new release found. Here is my ubuntuforums thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470077
<ZykoticK9> romerito, yes
<Surlent777> romerito: all 1000+ people on this channel can see you, yes
<butze> hey - how to mount an encrypted partition? when trying i only get "not a mountable file system"...
<winXPuser> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bodom> madsdyd: ok, forgot about mountall, just start scripts
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<yfk> was envyng removed from the repositories?
<Surlent777> blue112: Maybe #kubuntu could be of more help?
<Noume> How to permanently disable duplicate entries in "xinput list" ?
<blue112> Surlent777, last time I checked, #kubuntu was kinda dead
<prettyhatem> anyone know of a guide or some instruction on upgrading nvidia geforce drivers?
<guntbert> jamil_1: one thing caught my eye: you are using "main server" -- that will be under heavy load still -- try to choose a mirror near your location
<Surlent777> blue112: Well, that's irritating...sorry, I use vi and gedit for everything =/
<ZykoticK9> yfk, looks that way...
<prettyhatem> like I see the newer drivers under the program "Hardware Drivers"
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Anyone knows why my file transfer speed from an ext3 partition to another is so slow in Lucid ? I got a stable 3.8Mb/s...
<blue112> Surlent777, ok, thanks anyway.
<BluesKaj> dewman, yes I saw it, try this; sudo dpackage -r "name of driver" , i assume it's a driver for a brother scanner
<Gaming4JC> hey all, just installed ATI radeon drivers 10.4 and it screwed up badly on 10.4 ubuntu, any idea how I can uninstall it when it says "fglrx-uninstall is unable to uninstall, try forcing"?
<Plugh> prettyhatem: Its fairly straightforward. Go to http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html and you should find what you need
<aioobe> I'm desperately looking for a how-to on setting up ubuntu on my new eee-pc. (It's for my girlfriend so I'd like to be able to dual-boot.)
<prettyhatem> thanks Plugh
<madsdyd> bodom: all is well, until about kdm, which fails because it can not connect to Upstart
<kc7zzv> _Narc_: Is that one big file, or lots of little files?
<Plugh> prettyhatem: yw
<Gaming4JC> I managed to get into low graphics mode atm... ^^
<_Narc_> kc7zzv : It's one "big" file, 700Mb, a movie.
<imanc> hey - i often find that my empathy chat client acts weird. When I go to the contacts list and try to click a contact, it doesn't open up a chat window.  So I kill empathy and reload it adn it works fine.  But after awhile I am again unable to click a user in the contacts list to spawn a chat window.  Any else have this or know why it's happening?
<PorkusMcG> Heya folx.  I am sure I have learned this before but:  I have an Ubuntu desktop with tons of storage space; it holds all my music, videos, etc in folders shared on the network.  I also have an Ubuntu laptop.  I would like the ~/home/music folder on my lappy to connect to the shared /music folder on my desktop.  How do I make this happen?  I am sure I need to add an entry to fstab, but is there a GUI friendly version of this?  If not
<PorkusMcG> precisely do I need to put in the fstab.
<BluesKaj> dewman, sorry , try sudo dpkg -r "name of driver"
<h00k> PorkusMcG: look up sshfs
<taofd> i think my GPU may have died. is there a way to force X to start without nvidia drivers? or is there an ubuntu safe mode?
<PorkusMcG> h00k: aight, checkin it right now.
<wooj> taofd, do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
 * BluesKaj tries to shake the cobwebs loose
<Polemus> wow... didn't expect so many people here
<dewman> BluesKaj, Dont think dpackage is a good command for 10.04
<taofd> wooj, uh, i believe so, although i don't know if karmic stores the information there anymore why?
<madsdyd> bodom:laptop-mode wont start either: 1030: Cannot create /dev/fd/1: Directory nonexistent
<bodom> madsdyd: you got no errors from any script?
<BluesKaj> dewman, did you see my post above , i corrected it
<taofd> wooj, if it does, if I comment out the nvidia line... what's the default driver that's used?
<Polemus> if there are anyone willing to help a noob with "3 monitor support" please be so kind and msg me
<Gaming4JC>  luke@desktop:/usr/share/ati$ sudo sh fglrx-uninstall.sh .... "set the FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL environment variable and re-run fglrx-uninstall.sh (this is not recommended)."   ???
<wooj> taofd, cause you could have just changed it to vesa in there, but yeah.  I think you can just reconfigure xorg to use vesa anyhow though
<bastid_raZor> PorkusMcG: you could mount it via Places menu and have a bookmark you can click that will mount it
<taofd> wooj, alright i'll try that thanks :)
<madsdyd> bodom: so far only kdm and laptop-mode
<taofd> wooj, i thought they were shifting away from xorg.conf anyhow? where are all the new settings stored...
<Noume> taofd: you could use "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to create a new xorg conf. Then search it for an entry like Driver "nvidia" and change nvidia to vesa
<BluesKaj> dewman, sudo dpkg -r "name of driver"
<bodom> madsdyd: nor from your udev friend script?
<wooj> taofd, dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver I believe
<dewman> BluesKaj, it scrolled to quick....
<bastid_raZor> PorkusMcG: Places > Connect to Server ... Service type  = SSH
<wooj> taofd, er xserver-xorg
<taofd> wooj, what are the arguments i need to set it to vesa rather than nvidia?
<madsdyd> bodom: udev friend? I have not run anything other than the stuff in rc2.d
<dewman> BluesKaj, same thing, error status 1
<madsdyd> (ops?)
<Polemus> if there is anyone willing to help a noob with "3 monitor support" please be so kind and msg me
<PorkusMcG> bastid_raZor: hmm, interesting ... checkin that too.  TY!
<ishijoe> in hdparm's man ,it says if APM is btw 128 and 254 spindown is disabled. mine is 254. should i reduce it to enable spindown or leave it as it is?
<bastid_raZor> PorkusMcG: i use that exact method to connect my server to my desktop
<Noume> How can i turn of xorg input device autoconfiguration for a single device?
<wooj> taofd, I think it ought to ask you to specify your graphics, but I dont know off the top of my head
<un1x01d> Polemus, just ask the question ...
<bodom> madsdyd: dang
<taofd> wooj, okay ill try both... man i seem to remember a graphical fail safe at some point... what happened to that T_T
<PorkusMcG> bastid_raZor: it looks promising, but it doesn't have a "browse" method to pick your server/folder ... looks like I have to actually create a SSH server on my desktop first, right?
<bodom> madsdyd: sorry man, I forfeit...
<bastid_raZor> PorkusMcG: install openssh-server on the desktop and laptop then all is well
<taofd> wooj,  after startup ubuntu will boot with the new graphics during boot, but once it transitions to the GDM theres just a fade of colors from white to black, like an lcd that was cut power suddenly
<dewman> it appears that it only installed half way according to the dpkg.log
<wooj> taofd, awkward, yeah
<madsdyd> bodom: Thanks for trying. This really is a weird and annoying problem. Reminds me of 1993 versions of slackware, or something. Not a usefull error message in sight.
<Polemus> been using ubuntu 9.10 in Virtual environment to get used to it, and i now want to make it my main os... however... from previos experiences i know it doesn't support multiple monitors out the box... I have NVidia 7900 that has two monitors connected to it... and i use my onboard vga for third monitor
<New2LinuxGuy1> anybody know the key command while Ubuntu 10.4 is booting to get to the GRUB menu?
<RyanP> We're using Linux in some schools. I received a complaint about some clip art being inappropriate. I've removed the 'offending' files, but the file names are still showing up in OpenOffice. Is there any way to have it reload the list of files? This is Ubuntu Jaunty, Openoffice 3.0.1.
<PorkusMcG> bastid_raZor: cool, should be simple enough.  But this begs the grander question, why isn't something like this made noob-friendly?  I mean this would be somewhat daunting to a 50-year-old noob, where they could do this in Windows (sadly) without much trouble. :(  oh well.
<Vadtec> it seems that ubuntu doesnt use xorg.conf for much...where does it store the resolution settings for the graphics driver/Xorg?
<taofd> wooj, huh dpkg-reconfigure isn't asking me for further information... let me try to manually edit xorg
<josvuk> How to turn on my wireless device?
<jrib> RyanP: what clipart out of curiousity?  It may be worth a bug report since edubuntu uses openoffice afaik
<taofd> wooj, uh oh, no "nvidia' entry under drivers
<taofd> wooj, oh wait nvm i see it xD
<PorkusMcG> New2LinuxGuy1:  it used to be escape .. .not sure if it still is though.
<wooj> taofd, I dont even think xorg is used.  uh try apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new or whatever you used to install the drivers.  or apt-get install xserver-xorg-vesa or w/e its called, to replace the nvidia server
<BluesKaj> dewman, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<librano> hey all!
<h00k> Vadtec: xorg.conf isn't needed anymore, but it will use what you have in it, if the file exists
<wooj> taofd, er xorg.conf that is
<guntbert> New2LinuxGuy1: the right shift key
<bodom> madsdyd: maybe your last chance is to check if you can boot the live cd. If you can, consider installing a new / in a brand new partition, then move it over the old one. I know, that's not a solution.
<librano> any hopes for Ubuntu One Music store hitting Amarok?
<Vadtec> h00k: i know, but where are the settings stored?
<New2LinuxGuy1> I have tried escape, but Ubuntu 10.4 doesn't work for me that way .
<taofd> wooj, lol is there a way to "check" if my gpu is indeed trashed?
<RyanP> jrib: It's nothing awful, but there's the pantyhose, a couple of people smoking and a cannabis leaf.
<h00k> Vadtec: they're automatically detected
<h00k> Vadtec: I don't think they're 'stored' anywhere
<Vadtec> h00k: i cant get into my gui because of ATI issues, so I want to drop into vesa mode and like 1024x768
<ZykoticK9> New2LinuxGuy1, hold down SHIFT
<madsdyd> bodom: Thanks. I think I can boot no problem. Would be great if there was a restore option though. Or, perhaps something in dpkg
<toor> hi all
<Polemus> been using ubuntu 9.10 in Virtual environment to get used to it, and i now want to make it my main os... however... from previos experiences i know it doesn't support multiple monitors out the box... I have NVidia 7900 that has two monitors connected to it... and i use my onboard vga for third monitor
<Jordan_U> New2LinuxGuy1: Hold shift.
<toor> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn;
<jrib> RyanP: I see.  Well I don't know how to refresh it, but try the openoffice channel:
<New2LinuxGuy1> OK.  i will try the right shift key.  Thankks guntbert
<bodom> madsdyd: there modern linux distros are harder to debug than slackware 1.0 :P
<jrib> !openoffice | RyanP
<ubottu> RyanP: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Gaming4JC> Anyone? :D "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_8.723.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<wooj> taofd, see if you can run X in vesa mode I suppose?
<RyanP> jrib: I did. They suggested here.
<taofd> wooj, okay vesa is workoing, but now mys creen is kinda split in two, like an off center mash between two monitors
<New2LinuxGuy1> OK.  Thanks Jordan_U.
<jrib> RyanP: heh
<harovali1> I'm having problems with the damn locale configuration in ubuntu 9.10: I create my databases witha perfectly valid locale , namely, es_UY.UTF-8 , but then Postgres can't find the LC_CTYPE value of "es_UY.utf8" . PLEAS HELP ME
<wooj> taofd, weird.
<madsdyd> bodom: It appears so, yes. Too much stuff you need to know these days. To opaque.
<guntbert> RyanP: and where do those show up in openoffice?
<MrDummy> Is there also dutch ubuntu channel?
<dewman> BluesKaj, ok.. did that...
<wooj> taofd, do you run a 2 monitor set up?
<bodom> madsdyd: youm has a "check and restore everything" mode, dunno if dpkg got it too, I've never had to use it, hopefully
<guntbert> !nl | MrDummy
<ubottu> MrDummy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Vadtec> h00k: so basically im stuck with ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<josvuk> lshw -C network says my wireles dievice is disabled how to enable it?
<h00k> Vadtec: I'm not familiar with the ATI drivers enough to help you :( Perhaps someone else is
<taofd> is lspci info current, or when last configured?
 * Gaming4JC yawn
<taofd> wooj,  no i dont :(
<Vadtec> h00k: thats why im trying to get into vesa mode, cause i know it will work
<madsdyd> bodom: I don't know either. I can't get my network to work (depends on Upstart, it seems), so I can't uninstall, reinstall
<madsdyd> sigh
<bodom> madsdyd: yep, very complicated. Maybe you can try linux-from-scratch instead... it's funny (and damn long to achieve, like a puzzle)
<dewman> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/429706/
<Stanley__> So I feel really dumb, but how do I get my driver to recognize my wireless connection
<madsdyd> bodom: Don't really have the time for that though :-)
<wooj> taofd, oh awkward.  sounds like a gpu issue to me.  do you have a livecd or other os you can boot to make sure it isnt just a bad config or whatever?
<Stanley__> my driver is installed and active and everything...it just won't recognize my router
<taofd> wooj,  yeah... but thats a hassle :(
<taofd> wooj, was hoping could just set it to vesa quick and fix it later
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, iwconfig
<wooj> taofd, yeah but apparently its all messed up there too
<taofd> wooj, i'm removing all nvidia modules though right now hopefully it'll reconfigure everything correctly
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: is that it
<JayT> How do I disable the hwclock completely, my RTC is fubared. I want to rely on ntp daemon solely.
<taofd> wooj, yeah, but i changed it to vesa, then manually restart X... dont knwo if i have to give specific parameters
<bodom> madsdyd: or maybe just try to keep asking, having some luck, you'll find someone who knows a solution. Gtg now, see you and.. god luck :)
<JayT> I don't want ubuntu to ever read hwblock
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, does iwconfig show a wlan connection
<Gaming4JC> ah ha... Ubuntu bug, should have known <_<
<madsdyd> bodom: thanks!
<RyanP> guntbert: In the clipart gallery. Perhaps it's something in that package that I need to be looking at, but I'm not sure. The files themselves are part of the openclipart-png package. The package itself doesn't seem to have any sort of thumbnails.
<taofd> wooj, my screen looks like divided in 1/3rd where from 1/3rd onwards its the left half o my screen, while 0/3rds (most left of lcd) it's the final 2/3rd to 3/3rds of my screen
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: yes it does
<wooj> taofd, bite the bullet and boot a livecd
<taofd> wooj so yeah, kinda weird because if i move stuff too far off the right of my screen, it comes onto the left 3rd of my screen xD
<taofd> wooj, i need to download a new iso though, don't have any live cds on me :( which is why it's a hassle
<wooj> taofd, eh, it'll take 10 mins to torrent one
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, could you paste the iwconfig output pls?
<MrDummy> Who know the common Bluetooth PAN problem with Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Wavesonics> no way to have Thunderbird integrate as tightly with gnome as Evolution does huh?
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<winXPuser> MrDummy, sudo apt-get install bluez ?
<duffydack> Wavesonics, define tight
<Axz> could someone help me with this error http://pastebin.com/rHmcumVk
<PorkusMcG> Stanley__: is your wlan aware of wireless networks available?  (should show a few from your neighborhood).  If the wlan is installed all happy, then you should have a wireless icon up by your clock that you can click.  BluesKaj probably has it all figured out already, but I figured I would ask.
<MrDummy> Ubuntu 10.04 has bluez default installed
<guntbert> RyanP: let me take a look at that
<Axz> i cant update or upgrade data
<roberto_> success !
<taofd> wooj, yeah, but i gotta install it to my usb T__T (i actually started the download as we were talking lol)
<Stanley__> PorkusMcG: it's not showing any wireless available
<Wavesonics> duffydack, well the Mail/Chat/Broadcast icon in the panel, can i get THunderbird to launch form that and pop up notifications when i get mail?
<roberto_> to anyone trying dnsmasq -- do -not- install resolvconf.  it's either/or
<Stanley__> none form around my neighborhood
<wooj> taofd, unetbootin
<duffydack> Wavesonics, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/how-to-add-thunderbird-to-messaging.html  something like that.
<MrDummy> i have connected my phone with BT without problem, i have downloaded BT manager and i can connect with PAN phone, but there is NO internet
<PorkusMcG> Stanley__: hehe, okay ... defer back to BluesKaj, I assume he knows more about this than I do.
<Wavesonics> duffydack, brilliant! thanks :D
<Axz> What does this error mean Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<MrDummy> the connection is green, but nothing goes outside
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, PorkusMcG , it looks like his router ESSID isn't being picked up by the nm
<Axz> And way to fix it
<Cwos> How do I change the X color depth without restarting the X server?
<lytspeed> Hi guys ... got an Ubuntu install question.  Apparently I have a missing VMkernel or something.
<MrDummy> the another methode with "ifup bnep0" works, but that is not easy method
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, have you configured your network manager ?
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: would he be best to hard-connect to his router via cable, check the essid and then create a manual connection?
<guntbert> RyanP: uhm -  I guess I won't be any help in this - I even cannot find the clipart gallery :-))
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: i don't think so
<Stanley__> I updated to Ubuntu 10.14 last night...had to redownload 9.04 and then update
<Stanley__> since my computer messed up
<taofd> wooj, anyways, thx for all the help :) ill let you know how things go
 * roberto_ looks for help with nautilus-actions
 * MrDummy waits for good answer
<Cwos> Stanley__: Which year has 14 months? heheh
<Cwos> joke
<Gaming4JC> Bug #565407 is alive!!! *runs away screaming in the opposite direction*
<Stanley__> Cwos: 2012
<wooj> taofd, good luck :D
<Cwos> yeah!!
<taofd> wooj, thx
<AmokPaule> Hello, i installed a packet from another repo using apt pinning and installed it over aptitude -t install packetname. When i now update my system over aptitude upgrade will it also upgrade that package? So i dont have to think about it or use a special command?
<Cwos> so youre computer is really messed up
<ManDay> Sudo stopped asking for my password
<ManDay> thats is pretty ugly
<taofd> ManDay, it does that if you typed it in recently
<ManDay> taofd, thats not what i mean
<Cwos> sudo saves your password during 15 min
<ManDay> it stopped asking for my password at all
<madsdyd> anyone: Should I consider this a problem in an ubutun 10.4 installation, that wont boot: upstart-compat-sysv is broken or not fully installed
<Stanley__> not anymore...i updated to ubuntu 10.14 and something happened to wear I couldn't get my gnome-panel to show up
<Cwos> check your /etc/sudoers file
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, alt +f2 , network-manager-gnome, then look at your options to connect
<ManDay> Cwos, but not if i reopen a new terminal
<Stanley__> so I just reinstalled 9.04 from my disc
<Stanley__> okay BluesKaj
<RyanP> guntbert: In OO: Tools->Gallery
<guntbert> ManDay: did you edit /etc/sudoers ?
<taofd> ManDay, maybe the timeout limit was changed?
<lytspeed> How do I resolve this error?  (Not a computer noob, but kind of a Linux noob.)  "Internal Error: Could not find image (/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-server)"
<switchgirl> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FD84B45E46D61392 <<howd i add the key?
<ManDay> no guntbert i just did some regular aptitudes updates. taofd im not talking about the timeout. it should reask every time i redo sudo in a new terminal
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: showing that there is no such directory or file
<ManDay> oh
<ManDay> false alert
<MrDummy> My answer is simple: why does Bluetooth PAN on netbook not work at normal way?
<ManDay> it started asking again
<ManDay> weird, usually it asked again in every new terminal - now it appears to remember across the terminals
<jonson001> hi
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, look in applications / network /for network manager
<taofd> ManDay, TMK it doesn't ask everytime you use it, only when you use different apps and only if you don't use it for over 15 min
<ManDay> should i do something against THAT:
<ManDay> /dev/sda1   *           1          63      498688   83  Linux
<ManDay> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<ManDay> ?
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: i don't have a networks in my applications menu
<Wavesonics> thx for all the help :D
<Wavesonics> im outty 5000!!
<jonson001> how to write mp3 files to CD..
<bigbone> anyone know if ubuntu or other linux distro would run on this http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-7-Mini-Netbook-Laptop-Notebook-WIFI-Windows-2GB-HD-/330419402370?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item4cee87f682#ht_1683wt_1036
<winXPuser> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<roberto_> why can't I paste xml to the pastebin ?
<mark___> does anyone know how to run windows apps that use .NET framework in linux?
<Stanley__> what do you guys suggest...Ubuntu or Linux Mint
<ManDay> Can someone tell me how to fix a /dev/sda1   *           1          63      498688   83  Linux
<ManDay> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. --- even cfdisk cannot read the whole mbr any longer
<Stanley__> whats the difference
<taofd> wooj, ah, i didn't stop gdm that's why my changes didn't propogate
<taofd> wooj, once i did that in reconfigured x, everything is fine :)
<guntbert> RyanP: ah yes - I got nearly nothing there - only a few technical things -- but I suggest you ask (in #openoffice.org again) when (and from where) the thunmbnails in the gallery are created/updated
<Cwos> &#524;How do I change the X color depth without restarting the X server?
<wooj> taofd, awesome :)
<taofd> is there anyway to "test" if your GPU is actually working?
<PorkusMcG> Stanley__: my 10 year old son tried out LinuxMint and decided he liked regular Ubuntu better ... rofl, I dont think that answers your question ... but thats all I know about linuxmint
<jonson001> how to write mp3 files to CD..!
<Axz> could someone help me with this error http://pastebin.com/rHmcumVk
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<Stanley__> okay BluesKaj ...trying
<guntbert> taofd: look at the screen - if you see something there - yes  (sorry, I simply couldn't resist)  :-))
<taofd> Axz, are you connected to the internet on that computer?
<jonson001> ok! may be come back later..yes
<bigbone> anyone know if ubuntu or other linux distro would run on this http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-7-Mini-Netbook-Laptop-Notebook-WIFI-Windows-2GB-HD-/330419402370?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item4cee87f682#ht_1683wt_1036
<taofd> guntbert, haha yeah, there's something there, but not what's supposed to be there :D
<winXPuser> Axz set some other repo location in software center?
<PorkusMcG> jonson001: I use K3B for that purpose, but you have to install an mp3 plugin for k3b in order for it to decode the files.  You should be able to get all of that from the Ubuntu Software center
<taofd> guntbert, well vesa is cpu rendered so...
<BluesKaj> bbiab ....called away for a few mins
<ManDay> is there a general problem with cfdisk ?
 * roberto_ looks for help with nautilus-actions and this action: http://pastebin.org/208024
<Axz> taofd, yes
<winXPuser> Axz set some other repo location in software center? ~ different from archive.ubuntu.com?
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<Stanley__> oops
<NiteSnow> With 10.04 how can you move the panel's ?
<RyanP> guntbert: Thanks. Maybe I'll try later. Right now I'm trying purging all of office.. see if that does anything.
<madsdyd> anyone know how to list broken/partially configured packages on my system?
<conner> Does someone have teamviewer that wants to help me?
<guntbert> taofd: I guess - and it was a deliberate misunderstanding on my side :-)
<Stanley__> BluesKaj: *** network-manager-gnome is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<conner> we can chat in teamviewer
<Axz> winXPuser, example?
<taofd> Axz, maybe try sudo apt-get --fix-missing update
<uRock> How do you set up a motd in the terminal?
<BluesKaj> Stanley__, bbiab , called away
<jonson001> PorkusMcG : going looking for it. thanks
<taofd> guntbert, haha
<conner> Does someone have teamviewer that wants to help me?
<Cwos> How do I change the X color depth without restarting the X server?
<danutz> can someone help me install a game in ubuntu?I heard it is used wine
<bigbone> I have team viewer
<PorkusMcG> jonson001: :D  I hope you like it.  I prefer K3B over most other cd/dvd writing software.
<gepatino> NiteSnow, right click on the panel and choose properties
<Grizmawe> bigbone, that machine is based around an arm processor so would need a distro that has been compiled for arm. there are some but ubuntus arm port is not really ready yet as far as I know
<conner> Does someone have teamviewer that wants to help me?
<NiteSnow> gepatino, done
<Axz> taofd, same error
<h00k> !wine | danutz
<ubottu> danutz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<conner> Does someone have teamviewer that wants to help me?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, there you have a combo from where you can select the panel position
<cn1109> has anyone used mysql-zrm?
<guntbert> RyanP: that *really* should do it - but for the future remember to make your questions as clear as possible -- it took some time to find some common ground this time :-))
<Cwos> How do I change the X color depth without restarting the X server?
<hudo> got problem with ati radeon x1300 mobile on lucid after upgrade from 8.04
<conner> Does someone have teamviewer that wants to help me?
<h00k> !patience | conner
<ubottu> conner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<NiteSnow> gepatino, I'm trying to move it to the other monitor
<Sereph> can ubuntu mount Virtualbox vdi files?
<RyanP> guntbert: I sure hope so. What could I have added to the initial question to make it better?
<danutz> ok so wine it used
<NiteSnow> Conner, what do you need help with
<Cwos> conner: bigbone said he had teamviewer
<IdleOne> \\\\
<taofd> Axz, hrm  ... sorry dunno, try using a different server?
<tharvey> how can I deal with docking/undocking a laptop with respect to a monitor present when docked but not present when undocked?  I seem to have to go and reconfigure nvidia settings each time I dock
<gepatino> NiteSnow, oh.. I see from my netbook I do that by pressing several times the displays special key
<eltese> Hi people.  Im on ubuntu 10.04 and I'm having some problems with my graphic card, or rather the installation of driver. Im trying to install the Nvidia 173 restricted driver and it doesnt work. It gives me the error status 2. If someone could help me get it right
<guntbert> RyanP: you could have added that bit about thumbnails in the gallery
<conner> well, I think im having a gfx problem (YES i have the latest drivers, and yes they are activated) and I want some one to see my problem so I need someone to teamview me
<Stanley2> btw PorkusMcG ...i worked now
<Stanley2> it work*
 * Cwos waits for an answer
<NiteSnow> Um could you elaborate on the ?
<tharvey> eltese, I installed that driver with no issues, if you do have issues I would say uninstall it
<Stanley2> YEAH
<NiteSnow> that*
<The_Kernel> hi, I upgraded ubuntu to 10.04 and it encrypted my home dir causing my email to stop coming in, how to I undo the encryption?
<hudo> has someone installed restricted packages on lucid ?
<jrib> !someone | hudo
<eltese> tharvey:  ok
<ubottu> hudo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tharvey> eltese, goto System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and remove it
<masu3701> whats the channel for lucid?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, are you using a notebook or a desktop?
<jrib> masu3701: this one.  Lucid is stable
<IdleOne> masu3701: this is it
<NiteSnow> conner, notebook
<masu3701> ok
<NiteSnow> gepatino, notebook
<masu3701> how do i make my wireless connection work..?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, you should have that special function key to change the display source
<eltese> tharvey: and then just try a re install?
<ftab> After upgrading Ubuntu to Lucid Lynx my SVN has started using KWallet instead of Gnome Keyring, though I did not installed KDE, how do I switch back svn to use Gnome Keyring instead?
<tharvey> hudo, I installed and use the nvidia restricted driver - no issues with it
<gepatino> NiteSnow, pressing it several times toogles between several modes
<tharvey> eltese sure, you could try.  I believe there is also an option to try a previous version of it
<guntbert> The_Kernel: please see http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html  for working with encrypted home directories
<josvuk> how to login into ps3: ssh fe80::224:8dff:fe0e:5706 says invalid argument :-(
<Cwos> How do I change the X color depth WITHOUT restarting the X server?
<cn1109> How I can pass the ssh-user password using ssh-plugin?
<conner> Yes nitesnow
<NiteSnow> conner, the issue with that it that it could be a issue with hardware and look completely fine on teamviewer
<eltese> tharvey: yeah Im gonna try with the previous one
<The_Kernel> thanks guntbert
<Cwos> cn1109: you can use sshpass
<NiteSnow> gepatino, which keys should i press
<guntbert> The_Kernel: you're welcome :-) and Good luck :-)
<conner> I don't think so and its worth a try
<roberto_> is there a single command like tar -xvf for tar.bz2 files ?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, which notebook do you have?
<ftab> After upgrading Ubuntu to Lucid Lynx my SVN has started using KWallet instead of Gnome Keyring, though I did not installed KDE, how do I switch back svn to use Gnome Keyring instead?
<jrib> roberto_: -j (see « man tar)
<hudo> tharvey, I have ati , and with 8.04 games like TORCS worked, now with lucid I even cant start the game
<NiteSnow> gepatino, Toshiba satellite
<Cwos> roberto_: tar xjvf your-file.tar.bz2
<PorkusMcG> Alrighty, so now I have a strange issue.  Ubuntu 9.10 FYI.  System/Admin/Users and Groups does not show all the users on this computer, it only shows ROOT.  But I know for a fact that there are at least two users ... the one I am logged into right now, and my wife's.  What's up with that?
<cn1109> Cwos: Just tried that right now. It did not work. I'm using mysql-zrm to backup remote databases. Upon creating raw backups it's asking for the ssh user password
<tharvey> hudo, there is no general issue with restricted drivers but perhaps the driver your trying to use has an issue with the newer kernel - uninstall it or try another version of it if avaialble
<NiteSnow> gepatino, what I'm trying to do is change the "Default monitor" like you can do in windows
<gepatino> NiteSnow, it seems to be Fn+F5
<roberto_> gracias
<NiteSnow> p
<Cwos> de nada roberto_ deberias ir a #ubuntu-es
<Cwos> !es | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<NiteSnow> gepatino, wrong keys for the task
<hudo> I've done the upgrade from 8.04 xorg driver was installed, then I tryed installing the ati proprietary driver, but did not succeed
<gepatino> NiteSnow, in my machine, it toogles from: lcd -> both A -> external -> both B
<masu3701> how to make my wireless work ? if was working okay with 9.10
<gepatino> NiteSnow, where both A has the panel on the lcd
<NiteSnow> gepatino, I want to move the Gnome panels to the other screen
<UnnamedUser> всем привет
<gepatino> NiteSnow, and both B the panel on the external
<winXPuser> !ru | UnnamedUser
<theoros> i am trying to use the 10.04 desktop ISO to create a liveusb. i have tried using unetbootin (latest version), and usb-creator-gtk but despite formatting the usb drive in all attempts, i get the error "unable to locate disk image: linux" related to syslinux when booting from my laptop with windows on it. when i use my dell mini 10v, it loads the liveusb normally (proving it is not a corrupted ISO), what gives?
<ubottu> UnnamedUser: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<NiteSnow> I have both monitors setup not cloned or anything like that
<gepatino> NiteSnow, that's exactly what I'm talking about
<hudo> Has anyone lucid on Inspiron 6400 ?
<NiteSnow> ok ill try it again
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<theoros> sorry, the error is "could not find kernel image: linux"
<NiteSnow> gepatino, It does nothing
<gepatino> NiteSnow, press it several times and it toogles different modes, including panel on the left/right monitor
<scorpio1497> having problems getting another hard drive to mount for other users in ubuntu 10.04....any help
<Cwos> cn1109: don't know about mysql, but sshpass should do the trick when connecting through ssh
<eltese> tharvey: I get "SystemError: InstallArchives failed()"
<Cwos> maybe you used the wrong password
<NiteSnow> gepatino, does nothing no mater how many times i press it
<tharvey> eltese, sorry I don't know
<malachim> is there a memory boost for ubuntu
<Cwos> How do I change the X color depth WITHOUT restarting the X server?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, well, in that case I think you could try with xrandr from the command line
<NiteSnow> gepatino, would it be a driver issue ?
<Vadtec> is there a CLI tool for changing the graphics settings for xorg in ubuntu?
<masu3701> how to make my wireless work ? if was working okay with 9.10
<eltese> Im on Ubuntu 10.04 and everytime I try to install a restricted Nvidia graphics driver I get the following error message: "Error InstallArchive failed()"
<gepatino> NiteSnow, i don't think so
<gepatino> NiteSnow, it sounds like some hidden gnome option
<NiteSnow> gepatino, what are the commands i should run for xrandr i've never used that command before I do more linux server work so I lack knowledge in gui use
<DefineByte> I need to tar a few files, preserving the directory structure. What command do I use to avoid adding any other files in the path?
<unkmar> I am using a Live CD. Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.  wondering how to use lm-sensors or someway of detecting CPU temp
<NiteSnow> gepatino, i've done it in other versions of ubuntu it's that the panels are locked you used to be able to unlock them by right clicking and clicking unlock
<Vigo> How can I make the workspaces have different Backgrounds. like Workspace 1 is Tux, workspace 2 is funny Tux, and so on?
<belak> Alright, I installed kubuntu 10.04 and I have been plagued with problems trying to get nvidia to work... essentially I have installed nvidia-173 and the kernel source but xorg fails to start, giving me a module nvidia not found
<belak> ANy idea?
<sweb>  in manual compile php on ubuntu return 'configure: error: Cannot find OpenSSL's <evp.h>'
<sweb> which package i need
<sweb> openssl and libssl, libssl-dev are installed
<eltese> belak: I also have nvidia problems :)
<savanto> whois anton
<ManDay> How can I start ubuntu in just a TTY? I tried getting out with Ctrl-Alt-1 and then kill X and all the other processes that I need to be ended but X is resistant like something and keeps reviving!
<Cwos> savanto : you should write that with /
<Cwos> like /whois anton
<ManDay> I want to start just a TTY for some maintance
<belak> eltese: oh? nice to know I'm not alone.
<unkmar> ManDay: uninstall gdm.
<ManDay> unkmar, ...
<ManDay> i dont want to uninstall anything, i just want to be in a pure TTY without X running for a time to do the maintance
<Vadtec> ManDay: service gdm stop
<ManDay> for which I need all other processes to be ended
<eltese> belak: I found an bug report on Google saying a reboot will fix our problem
<Cwos> manday: maybe single user mode?
<savanto> cwos: thanks, i figured it out :)
<gepatino> NiteSnow, sorry I'm not sure about xrandr options
<belak> I have rebooted about 3 times
<NiteSnow> gepatino, k
<Cwos> manday: start the kernel passing the single parameter to it
<taofd> anyone on lucid right now? i'm debating whether or not to upgrade
<NiteSnow> ill look into it
<ManDay> Cwos, thats like shooting artillery on bunnies
<gepatino> NiteSnow, in my netbook the video source key toogles among all possible combinations
<Cwos> ManDay: why?
<fbc-mx> Is there a command that can remove directories that does not have at least one mp3 in it? clean-mp3.sh ~/Music
<RyanP> guntbert: The package openclipart-openoffice.org has a bunch of .sdg and .thm files, apparently these are thumbnails, but I don't know how to view them.
<masu3701> how to make my wireless work ? if was working okay with 9.10
<unkmar> so, how can I check my system temperatures from a Live CD?
<ManDay> Vadtec, is "service" the command to get into a runlevel?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, but can't find another way of doing that... weird
<Cwos> ManDay: Ctrl-Alt-Fsomething?
<masu3701> what should i do?
<DefineByte> For instance, say I want to backup, /etc/mpd.conf. How'd I add that to a tar with the directory structure preserved but without adding everything else in /etc?
<Vigo> ManDay: here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gepatino> NiteSnow, but can't find another way of doing that... weirdq
<Cwos> manday: try with Ctrl-Alt-F1
<NiteSnow> gepatino, yeah it's probaly something that can be fixed in 2 seconds in a config file by enabling it just need to find it
<jasunto> any here use latest version of parallels desktop for mac to run 10.04?
<Cwos> manday: to return to X press Ctrl-Alt-F7
<Cwos> from the tty you can login and manually stop services with sudo services stop gdm for example
<jibi> Hi guys! Anyone please know a library or a class in java that will allow me to treat H 323 Packets??
<Cwos> *service
<Xgates> after grub loads when the kernel boots as long as there aren't any issues you're not going to see text messages appear before or after the splash, but anytime there is an issue you'll see something at startup. Since we can always check the logs if need to, is there a way to silence bootup console messages?
<Vadtec> is there a CLI tool for changing the graphics settings for xorg in ubuntu?
<unkmar> fbc-mx: rm -rf folder will forcibly remove a folder and all subfolders.  Probably not what you want.
<dx4> hello
<Cwos> passing quiet to the kernel, Xgates
<dx4> I need help plz
<Cwos> or loglevel=0
<dirtytomflint> dx4: everybody needs that here, uh?
<jibi> so nobody knows about H 323 packets??
<dx4> can anyone help me with gparted?
<unkmar> fbc-mx: if [ ! -e $1/*.mp3 ]; then echo "No mp3's found"; fi
<Xgates> Cwos: I have this and it's not working - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Vigo> ManDay: and here>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto But I think and am most certain there is a key press that activates CLI or Text ...
<jasunto> parallels tools installed in 10.04 on parallels 5 and no full screen
<NiteSnow> dx4, what with gparted ?
<jrib> dx4: just ask your actual question
<uRock> How do you set up a motd in the terminal?
<ManDay> Vigo, come again?
<mauri> i nned halp for my scanner cannon lide100
<Cwos> Xgates: run sudo update-grub
<ManDay> you mean as an option to SU mode?
<ManDay> (single user)
<masu3701> how to make wireless work ?
<Xgates> Cwos: where can I change to  loglevel=0?
<hack> hello broadcom problems on ubuntu 10.04
<Xgates> yes of course I run update-grub ;p
<Cwos> Xgates: replace quiet with loglevel=0
<Grexeo> What does this mean when trying to install updates? "The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server"
<dx4> I have only 400 mb free space on my disk but there is a 7gb availiable but I don't know how can I add them to my ubuntu
<Xgates> Cwos: ok thanks
<Vigo> ManDay: I am still looking for the meta key , the links I posted have some information, still looking though,
<Cwos> quiet is the same as loglevel=4
<jrib> Grexeo: how are you installing updates?
<NiteSnow> gepatino, um i should record how to fix this
<Grexeo> jrib: "apt-get upgrade" via ssh
<hack> bdriver sta do cuts on my net
<josvuk> How to make my Wireless Interface wlan0 Active? with network tools ?
<NiteSnow> dx4, you would have to reboot into a live cd and resize the partition
<jrib> Grexeo: read the description of "upgrade" in « man apt-get », you want "dist-upgrade"
<al-tabq> does anyone know whether it's still possible to minimize rhythmbox to the original systray?
<dx4> how should I resize the partition?
<belak> Hey let that other guy with nvidia issues to uninstall the nouveau stuff...
<Xgates> Cwos: ok, thanks let me go reboot and check it out
<jibi> Guys i need a java class or library that would allow me to treat H 323 packets. is there one?
<NiteSnow> dx4, one sec i have to look
<Grexeo> jrib: will do thanks, it's a bit odd though, this is a fresh install of Lucid
<belak> Rather, blacklist them, it looks likt
<belak> *like
<gepatino> NiteSnow, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052784
<jrib> Grexeo: what's odd? It's normal behavior.  Those packages work by changing their dependencies
<MrDummy> Q: Hoe does internet sharing works with mobiele Bluetooth?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, someone made a script that seems to do what you need
<jake1> hey i have a virtual box w/ windows XP on it and cannot seem to mount any USB hardware
<hack> someone with problems with broadcon b43xx wireless driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<gepatino> NiteSnow, using gconftool-2
<al-tabq> it doesn't make sense to me anyway..why should rhythmbox be in the indicator panel
<Cwos> How to make xrandr wait 1Ã5 secs and return to the original mode?
<mauri> i nned halp for my scanner cannon lide100
<Cwos> *15
<gepatino> NiteSnow, I gotta go home now, hope that helps
<NiteSnow> gepatino, i figured it out you have to right click properties uncheck expand and drag it recheck expand click close
<hack> al-tabq: edit>preferences
<NiteSnow> gepatino, ok
<Cwos> I want to test some modes, that I don't know if my screen supports
<Grexeo> jrib: oh right, I thought "dist-upgrade" was just for upgrading to a newer distribution, eg Karmic to Lucid, the wording just threw me off ;)
<Grexeo> jrib: thanks again
<jrib> Cwos: don't know if there is a better way, but you could just follow the command with:   ; sleep 15; other_xrand_command
<dx4> nitesnow have you found it?
<NiteSnow> dx4, which version of gparted will you be using the Disk utility that ubuntu uses or standard gparted
<al-tabq> hack, where there? couldn't find it
<jrib> Grexeo: yeah, they've made the wording friendlier in aptitude (it's "safe-upgrade" vs "full-upgrade")
<Xgates> Cwos: nope not working. This is what I have now ---> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="loglevel=0 splash" After grub loads I get a flashing cursor for a little bit then I get this message appear that I want to silence, 'shpchp 0000:00:01.0: Cannot reserve MMIO region'.
<Cwos> jrib: thanks
<dx4> I used apt-get isntall gparted to get it
<NiteSnow> dx4, ok
<hack> al-tabq-   sorry confusion i cant see the option
<esmurdo> I'm currently trying to install Linux drivers for my printer, and the filetype ends .i386.deb.sh.tar.gz. How do I install the drivers?
<Cwos> Xgates: loglevel 0 silences most messages, but the real important ones keep on popping up
<Cwos> you should ask for that
<Cwos> I don't know about it
<hack> someone with problems with broadcon b43xx wireless driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<Cwos> Xgates: error messages are there for a reason, you can't just ignore them
<NiteSnow> dx4 then you just need to do that from a live cd and right click resize/move on ext4
<Xgates> Cwos: I thought there was suppose to be a way to silence eveything
<Cwos> Xgates: yes
<Narya> why does my volume thing disappear from my taskbar?
<frybye> hi - whats the name of the offtopic channel pse - foobar something...?
<dx4> niteshow shall I send you a request for remote control to have a look?
<Xgates> Cwos: yes what?
<NiteSnow> dx4, make sure it's unmounted
<Cwos> It silences every output, except for the very critical ones
<jrib> frybye: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dx4> I think it is
<al-tabq> hack, same, think they changed all that in 10.04
<Xgates> Cwos: well the problem is there isn't anything critical it's a bug
<lvdave>  Hi Ubuntu! I had been using 8.04, and it worked perfectly.. I decided to buy another drive and do a clean install of 10.04.. Everything works fantastically EXCEPT for network-manager-openvpn.. The connection starts, I get the lock icon on the wifi panel, but cannot ping anything thru the tunnel.. Then if I leave it, eventually I get the popup telling me the vpn connection failed. I have a snippet of /var/log/messages at http://ubuntu.pas
<lvdave> tebin.com/vyeg5V5E
<frybye> jrib thanks a lot..
<Cwos> Xgates: strange, but my knowledge ends there
<Xgates> Cwos: ok thanks
<hack> al-tabq, plugins rithmotx
<Xgates> Cwos: is there a Ubuntu develolper channel, maybe I can ask there
<hack> see that
<Cwos> Idk
<dx4> niteshow?
<Xgates> k
<dx4> snow*
<dx4> can anyone tell me how can I add space to my ubuntu system with g parted?
<hack> al-tabq, SOLUTION plugins> state icon
<jake1> can someone help me mount USB hardware in Virtual Box
<al-tabq> hack, yea just found it
<hack> select
<yaaar> howdy
<brontosaurusrex> jake1: i think you need a non-os version of vbox, ask in #vbox for more
<hack> al-tabq nice to help you
<al-tabq> hack, thanks alot mate
<dx4> I need help in gparted plz..
<Jon-> I have buttons at the top of my keyboard that are designed for volume control, etc. The volume works, however, this is a next/previous track, and play pause button. Is there anyway I can bind these keys?
<savanto> guys, i started with ubuntu 9.10 karmic; i did "apt-get dist-upgrade"; should I have 10.04 installed now?
<hack> someone with problems with broadcon b43xx wireless driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<dx4> some1 help me plz with gparted..
<Vadtec> for anyone using a crappy ATI graphics card: if you upgrade to 10.04 and are having GUI issues, go to the ATI website and figure out which driver you should be using for your model of card, then apt-get autoremove all the ATI drivers from your box that do not apply to your card
<maple1> what's the best VST loader for ubuntu?
<hack> i've got  problems with broadcon b43xx wireless driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<masu3701> dx4: whats up with your gparted?
<Vadtec> once i removed all the crap drivers i was able to get into xorg
<maple1> and will windows VSTs work in said VST loader?
<dx4> masu, can you open a private chat?
<joker_> How can I update grub while I am on the live cd? It gives me this error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<maple1> I use guitar rig/amplitube/etc and if I can use those in ubuntu I don't need windows anymore
<BluesKaj> dx4, i normally use gparted-live-cd to expand my partition, you can't change the partition when you are using it on ubuntu
<hack> i've got  problems with broadcon b43xx wireless driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<hack> any help?
<hack> i've got  problems with broadcon b43xx wireless driver on ubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | dx4
<ubottu> dx4: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> !patience | hack
<ubottu> hack: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hack> ok
<PorkusMcG> For anyone else suffering from an empty Users & Groups:  Your /etc/login.defs needs to be edited; the UID minimum should be around 999 and your UID maximum should be around 2000.  Once you save this file, you can reopen Users & Groups and it should show you all your users again.  For more info:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294742&page=2
<shishire> is there a good reason why the gnome-x-term ignores case-sensitivity on my nick?  When I start it up that is.  My first "s" is capped in the prefs, but I keep getting "s", not "S"
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | hack
<ubottu> hack: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<taofd> is there a way upgrade to lucid via the terminal?
<hack> thanks ho are you? bye
<BluesKaj> taofd, upgrade from which version ?
<Oer> toafd yes, but you have to wait a few months
<taofd> BluesKaj, karmic
<taofd> BluesKaj, i dont want to use update-manager -d because the update-maanager in my experience is unreliable and when it crashes i have no idea where it stopped
<Snomi> any suggestions to get my java working
<hmw> how can I check from the terminal, if a game running on a neighbouring machine is active? (port open or such??)
<BluesKaj> taofd, in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade
<scorpio1497> hack have you looked at this website  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Xgates> has anyone tried any of the Plymouth themes? And what is this one going to do --> ? plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<PorkusMcG> taofd & BluesKaj sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop perhaps.  Also, check here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Yoshario> I think I did /etc 777 and now sudo doesn't work so what
<maple1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m0EBl19Ue8 is this the best linux can do?
<jrib> Yoshario: erm, what command did you isse exactly?
<jrib> !ot | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maple1> honest question
<jrib> maple1: what type of program are you looking for exactly?
<Yoshario> jrib: I think it was the recursive
<Yoshario> -r?
<DefineByte> I'm getting "Cannot stat: No such file or directory" whenever I try to tar a file. Any ideas?
<jrib> Yoshario: reinstall
<Yoshario> will I still have my setting
<taofd> PorkusMcG, thx
<joker_> How can I update grub while I am on the live cd? Update-grub gives me this error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<BluesKaj> PorkusMcG, dunno about  -m designation , but lucid is an official release now so the -d is no l.onger valid , I wasn't aware of the -m up til now
<jrib> Yoshario: if you backup your /home, sure
<Yoshario> I think I have a backup
<Yoshario> there is this thing called 14 GB Filesystem
<Yoshario> How do I use that
<RyanP> hmw: It depends on the game. If you have an account on the neighbouring machine, you could do something like ssh [machinename] "ps aux" | grep game
<jrib> Yoshario: you can get the system in semi-working order, but it's easier to just reinstall than trynig to recover the permissions in /etc/ yourself
<NiteSnow> Joker_, you have to mount your pc's hard drive
<taofd> ugh the network manager depends on gdm to run? :(
<joker_> NiteSnow it is mounted
<drbobb> hi, it looks like lucid broke a large part of support for usb devices, can anyone confirm that?
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Anyone knows why I'm getting very slow file transfer speed from an ext3 partition to another on Lucid ? It's about 3MB/s...
<Yoshario> ok
<Yoshario> is there an option
<taofd> BluesKaj, -m specifies which version server or desktop
<Yoshario> that lets me reinstall?
<NiteSnow> joker_, then it is an option in The Update-grub command
<taofd> BluesKaj, i think default is server, so -m here is neessary
<jrib> Yoshario: you put the disk in and install again.  This wipes all of your data on the disk
<bp0> why does ubuntu-tweak put itself in the system tools menu, but lshw-gtk puts itself in the preferences menu... that seems backwards
<Yoshario> I used wubi
<joker_> NiteSnow I haven't given any options
<Yoshario> is there an ubuntu option that will reset
<NiteSnow> joker_, you need to cd to /boot/grub on the mounted disk
<dominicdinada> I cant get my stupid network configured correctly I tried setting it via Ebox.... Broke... Undid what I set in ebox... then I configured it manually then nothing wow
<xangua> Yoshario: to reinstall¿ you will need to remove ubuntu from windows
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: Hmm, now that you mention it, I am not sure where the heck I got the -m from.  I am gonna google it to see if maybe it was nothing.  rofl.
<NiteSnow> joker_, but open computer and get the directory from nautilus
<drbobb> hello, I just tried to connect a nokia phone, and then an android phone, by usb in mass storage mode, and neither of them was recognized . Funny because communication with those devices works without a hitch in karmic
<Yoshario> OK
<joker_> NiteSnow I did that but I get the same error
<Jon-> I have buttons at the top of my keyboard that are designed for volume control, etc. The volume works, however, this is a next/previous track, and play pause button. Is there anyway I can bind these keys?
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<bollyman> Hi yall, looking for some confidence that I can get Ubuntu working on a Sony VAIO desktop... no info found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops
<dominicdinada> I cant get my stupid network configured correctly I tried setting it via Ebox.... Broke... Undid what I set in ebox... then I configured it manually then nothing wow
<NiteSnow> so you ran cd /media/<drive>/boot/grub/ ?
<drbobb> (damn empathy looks nice but how does it suck)
<hmw> RyanP: nice idea, but a) my server's ssh does not accept --password and b) it would take a second or so, thus slowing down the web page. Can I just test the port for being in use on the neighbour?
<xangua> bollyman: have you tried the live cd¿¿
<NiteSnow> and then update-grub ?
<DrPoo> what do you guys recommend for remotely controlling an ubuntu desktop?
<NiteSnow> DrPoo, TeamViewer
<joker_> NiteSnow yes. I'm on this directory and I run "sudo update-grub2"
<Sadlie> @DrPoo, TightVNC ?
<NiteSnow> joker_, what was it's out put
<hmw> DrPoo: when I cant use the built in vino server, I install X11vnc
<RyanP> hwm: You can, if that particular game always listens on a particular port.
<bollyman> xangua: no, thats a good idea. what if I wanted to go further and try MythTV? I'd actually need it installed right?
<Sk_Lg> when I system/preferences/monitors I have this error ' randr extension is not present '  and no access to the monitor settings. This occurred after a clicked the xinerama check box. Now, both monitors work (although not in the correct visual-spacial order); how do I get the option page again to configure the monitors?
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: rofl, I guess it
<joker_> NiteSnow "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<Barnabas> DrPoo, X should be able to do it
<Barnabas> X -query <host>
<NiteSnow> Sadlie, that requires open ports and knowing the ip address which can change at anytime due to dhcp
<Barnabas> from the client
<NiteSnow> joker_, uh ill look this one up
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: I guess it was sorta department of redunancy department.  the -m switch is merely a mode ... accepts desktop and server.
<xangua> bollyman: is that a program¿ if it's incluided in the repositories you can easyly install it and try in in the live cd
<BluesKaj> PorkusMcG, taofd , I haven't seen any issues discussed with the do-release-upgrade , so I'm not aware of other options . i naturally assumed the sources.list and installed apps determined what packages woulr be upgraded with the kernel
<taofd> BluesKaj, just relaying what it says when you read the do-release-upgrade help file
<drbobb> no, am I really the only one having problems with connecting usb devices to ubuntu?
<hmw> RyanP: it listens on a certain port. How? Netstat seems to be only for the local machine
<bollyman> xangua: yes its a program. I'll see if it's in the repositories.
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: haha, I think we were both thinkin the same thing at the same time.
<NiteSnow> joker_, are you trying to update or reinstall ?
<winXPuser> Wireshark doesn't work on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jon-> I have buttons at the top of my keyboard that are designed for volume control, etc. The volume works, however, this is a next/previous track, and play pause button. Is there anyway I can bind these keys?
<joker_> NiteSnow update
<NiteSnow> joker_, you can update from ubuntu while it's running
<jrib> joker_: anything get output when you press them in the xev window?
<BluesKaj> taofd, yeah, someting i often forget to do ...RTFM :) ...i should recall that from my real newb days.
<taofd> BluesKaj, haha yeah, when in doubt man
<joker_> NiteSnow, I can't boot ubuntu that's the problem.
<joker_> jrib I didn't quite understand you question
<jrib> Jon-: anything get output when you press them in the xev window?
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: hehe, you know that reminds me:  I hate MAN pages.  I swear, they are written in a way to be as muddy as possible.  heaven forbid you ever try to read the ffmpeg or the mencoder man pages yeesh!
<taofd> BluesKaj, err when in doubt *man* nvm... jokes lost :(
<NiteSnow> joker_, than you need to install grub again
<jrib> joker_: reasonable since I meant it for someone else :) (sorry about that)
<Barnabas> joker_, does the grub bootloader boot entry point to an ubuntu installation disk?
<gsezen> hi
<drbobb> ok a vanilla thumbdrive, or a sdcard in a usb reader, do work - but the more sophisticated devices I have at ahand don't
<RyanP> hwm: nmap will check a specific port. Something like: nmap [machine] --initial-rtt-timeout 150 -p [port] -oG - | grep -q open
<Jon-> jrib: What is an xev window?
<jrib> Jon-: run « xev » in a shell
<Jon-> jrib: No, no output
<BluesKaj> taofd, PorkusMcG , i still think linux manual writers are deliberately arcane to impress the geelologists :)
<dominicdinada> I cant get my stupid network configured correctly I tried setting it via Ebox.... Broke... Undid what I set in ebox... then I configured it manually then nothing wow
<jrib> Jon-: you had your mouse inside the square in the window that popped up?
<BluesKaj> err geekologists
<joker_> Barnabas no. I actually tried to fixed the Plymouth Lucid bug and I get "out of frequency" while booting. So I changed some options using the live cd but I don't know how to update-grub
<taofd> BluesKaj, arcane? what do you mean ;d
<PorkusMcG> BluesKaj: rofl true.  Aight, we're gonna get chastised and told to move this to #-offtopic hehe.  Back to work. :P
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Anyone knows why I'm getting very slow file transfer speed from an ext3 partition to another on Lucid ? It's about 3MB/s...
<NiteSnow> joker_, uh this would be easyier for me to do it due to the fact that it depends greatly on the system and they way it's setup
<PorkusMcG> _Narc_: are both partitions on the same physical disc, is that drive healthy, and is it physicallly capable of faster?
<Barnabas> joker_, unless you changed the physical layout of patitions on your hd you should not have to
<RyanP> hwm: There seems to be something wrong with that command, but nmap will check a specific port, and report if it's open or now.
<RyanP> *not
<Jon-> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429731/
<BluesKaj> taofd, in this case arcane means insider meanings and lingo
<taofd> BluesKaj, haha
<joker_> Barnabas..hmmm the instructions I read were prompting me to do so.
<taofd> mm 30 minutes to download all files... time to place my laptop in a nice cool location... and go play SC2 :D
<Lxndr> I recently installed Ubuntu over Windows. When I was using Windows, I used iTunes to connect to my iPod, and set up a number of custom playlists. How can I use Rhythmbox (or a similar piece of software) to import these playlists on my iPod into my computer?
<Barnabas> joker_, so could you list an overview of your partion setup on pastebin?
<_Narc_> PorkusMcG : Thanks for answering. Yes, it's two partitions on the same SATA disk, it is healthy, as far as I know, and I'm getting at least 25 to 30 MB/s on Windows.
<skrite99> Lxndr, you installed Lucid?
<joker_> Barnabas, could you remind me the command?
<wildbat> !pod  | Lxndr
<wildbat> !ipod  | Lxndr
<ubottu> Lxndr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<xangua> Lxndr: are you using lucid lynx¿ it should work out of the box
<PorkusMcG> _Narc_: hmm, that is interesting; I have seen that problem before, but only on failing hardware (that windows did not tell me was failing, incedentally).  do you have SMART enabled on that drive (usually in your bios).  Just a curiosity at this point, I don't have much else to suggest unfortunately. :(
<jrib> Jon-: I think that means something caught it.  Have you tried using system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts (assuming that still exists)?
<jrib> Jon-: it didn't say "KeyPress event" right?
<xxkitexx> hello everyone
<dominicdinada> I cant get my stupid network configured correctly I tried setting it via Ebox.... Broke... Undid what I set in ebox... then I configured it manually then nothing wow
<xxkitexx> kinda need some help
<jonson002> how to add mp3 plugins for k3b ?
<xxkitexx> i cant get my visual effects for ubuntu to work in viruual box
<Lxndr> xangua: I am using Lucid Lynx. It reads my iPod, and recognizes that playlists exist on the iPod. But I can't get those playlists to be mirrored in the local interface. ubottu: Thanks, I'll check that out.
<Jon-> jrib: Ahh yes. Ubuntu is catching it as "Next track" properly, so it probably works in Rhythmbox. Issue is I am trying to get the shortcut to work with VLC, and in VLC options it doesn't detect it as a key [the box that says press new key to bind it kind of thing]
<joker_> Barnabas here it is : http://pastebin.com/SBva0jD5
<ZykoticK9> xxkitexx, what host OS are you using?  What version (OSE or PUEL) of vbox?
<Snomi> any suggestions to get my java working?
<jonson002> how to add mp3 plugins for k3b ?
<wildbat> !java| Snomi
<ubottu> Snomi: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<Jon-> Snomi: What is the issue?
<jrib> !java > jonson002
<ubottu> jonson002, please see my private message
<duffydack> jonson002, k3b-mad?
<PorkusMcG> _Narc_: Google gives me this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788420 ... they dont seem to have an answer, but there are a couple of things in there that might pique your interest.
<_Narc_> PorkusMcG : Maybe it's failing but I would have noticed I think. Thanks for your help anyway. I'll check SMART but I think it's enabled. I had this problem with external USB drives on Karmic, it seems that the bug has moved on to SATA.
<xxkitexx> im using 3.1.6 of virtual box and the lastest ubuntu
<duffydack> jonson002, or it used to be called that..
<xxkitexx> and my host os is windows 7
<_Narc_> PorkusMcG, Thanks
<Sgeo> I'm on an Ubuntu 7.04 machine. Is there a nice easy way to upgrade to 10.4?
<Sgeo> erm, 10.04?
<jrib> Jon-: see if vlc can catch it if you disable the shortcut for rhythmbox
<Snomi> Jon-: i installed it and nothing shows in my browser
<PorkusMcG> _Narc_: NP.  sorry i couldn't be of more help.
<ZykoticK9> xxkitexx, ask in #vbox (not sure it's currently possible with non-OSE version)
<Jon-> jrib: Disable it in System->Keyboard Shortcuts? I'll try.
<rzl> hello there!
<Barnabas> joker_, which disk do you expect to boot of?
<KaOSoFt> In the Appearance module, in the Background tab, there is an item called Cosmos, which is in fact a slide-show. My question is: how can I make a slide-show with my own images?
<Narya> How can I make my volume control stop disappearing from my taskbar
<duffydack> xxkitexx,  it doesnt support win7 for effects
<rzl> i'm having troubles with ubuntu and an atheros card
<duffydack> xxkitexx, only upto vista
<Snomi> wildbat: i've installed it, it just doesnt display properly
<Barnabas> joker_, you seem to have 4
<xxkitexx> o
<xxkitexx> didnt know that
<xeer0> Sgeo: To be fair, you deserve a warning. I've spent the last week on this channel trying to fix my server after upgrading to lynx. Take a full backup before you upgrade.
<xxkitexx> thanks for the info
<joker_> Barnabas, sdb1
<rzl> it was recognized before the upgrade (2.6.32-21 -> 22)
<duffydack> xxkitexx, the beta 3.2 might.. I not tried it
<rzl> now it's not anymode
<Jon-> jrib: I love you.
<Sgeo> xeer0, considering how painful it would be to backup, and how little I use this system, maybe I won't bother
<wildbat> Snomi, display?
<Jon-> jrib: Ok, nevermind. It didn't QUITE work. Odd.
<jrib> Jon-: heh
<xangua> rzl: what driver¿
<Jon-> jrib: It picked it up in the keyboard shortcuts setting in VLC now, recognized the key, but it doesn't work. Restart VLC maybe?
<jrib> Jon-: maybe
<Jon-> jrib: Ahh man, I like this song. okay. ;P
<Barnabas> joker_, in bios of cause, you need to list that disk
<Barnabas> on that disk you need to have a correct setup of grup
<Jon-> jrib: I am an idiot and didn't press safe. FML.
<Barnabas> probably in the root part of the info to grub
<Take0n> I've seen a screenshot of lucid where the time was above the date in the gnome panel.. I don't believe it was another applet than the default one cause the weather was still at the left.. is there a way to do this?
<Barnabas> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gsezen> Does anyone else have problems on ubuntu one ?
<joker_> Barbabas there were no problems until I messed up with /etc/default/grub and initramfs
<xangua> Take0n: increase the panel size
<PorkusMcG> Take0n: if you increase the panel size to around 50 pixels, its automatic
<xangua> gsezen: you can't log in¿
<gsezen> exceptions.Exception: Invalid request token: PgrtPn53TRzGcsBBzDhB
<gsezen> Authorized.
<Take0n> if I increase the panel to 50 pixels, it will cover half of my screen lol
<Jon-> jrib: One small issue: If I do it this way I have to have VLC as my active window. Is there a way to get the system to interpert the command, and SEND it to VLC? [as I am assuming it does for Rhythmbox, as the controls for next track, etc. globally exist in Keyboard shortcuts]
<PorkusMcG> Take0n: wow, what is your resolution?  It does need to be larger, though ... 24px is the default height afaik.
<gsezen> ubuntuone-preferences
<Gryllida> ?
<gsezen> name : unknown e-mail: unknown ...
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Anyone knows why I'm getting very slow file transfer speed from an ext3 partition to another on Lucid ? It's about 3MB/s...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Take0n> PorkusMcG, well not the whole screen but in order to get the date above the clock I have to make the panel size 34 and some icons get just too big.. its ugly :\ is there a way to decreaze the text size of the clock/date to have the same result with smaller panel?
<jrib> Jon-: vlc probably has some command line way to go to next track right?  like you run "vlc-client --next-track" for example.  If that's true, then you can just use xbindkeys to bind your key to that command.  Another possibility is see if you can make vlc your default music app in system -> preferences -> apps (I don't know if this is possible or, even if it is, if it will affect the shortcuts)
<xeer0> Does someone have a clue about why my xvideo scaling stopped working from 9.10 to 10.04? Ati HD2400
<PorkusMcG> Take0n: I have never investigated that, but I would think that it is possible somehow.  I will see what I can dig up.
<Jon-> jrib: Or I could install windows. HAHA just kidding (but I do dualboot). I'll take a look =D
<jrib> Jon-: *cough* why don't you just use mpd? :)
<Narya> How can I get the volume controller back on my taskbar?
<git__> jon... why not use kvm?
<xeer0> Narya: try gnome-volum-control-applet in terminal
<xeer0> Narya:* try gnome-volume-control-applet in terminal
<Take0n> PorkusMcG, thank you! I have it at 21 pixels height right now and would like to keep it that way but with the date above the clock if that is possible
<Narya> that worked
<dx4> 123
<Take0n> could resize it to 25 though but not more.. it gets very uggly
<Narya> thanks xeer0
<Jon-> jrib: mpd?
<xeer0> Narya: To have it launch at every boot make a custom startup program with that command
<Narya> xeer0: Ill do that, thanks
<Narya> xeer0: as a linux noob, I have no idea how to make a custom startup program XD
<iAccepted> !cows
<dominicdinada> I cant get my stupid network configured correctly I tried setting it via Ebox.... Broke... Undid what I set in ebox... then I configured it manually then nothing wow
<jrib> Jon-: Music Player Daemon.  It just sits in the background and plays music.  It has lots of clients (command line, ncurses, gui, there are even some web ones).  That's what I use and I just have few keys on my keyboard for play/pause and next track
<xeer0> Narya: System > Preferences  or System > Administration and then startup programs or something ...
<Narya> xeer0: thanks found it
<domjohnson> Hello
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<domjohnson> are trackballs compatible with Linux?
<cedwards> I need to install 10.04 Desktop to a USB drive (thumb drive). What method(s) are suggested for doing this?
<onetinsoldier> domjohnson: i'm not sure, but i think so. hopefully someone can answer for certain
<datta> firefox is acting weird with ubuntu as I get this error when I try to install a new addon: because: Download error -228
<wildbat> cedwards, just normal install
<datta> I searched over 228 and found what it is
<MikeChelen> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<resno_> is samba using upstart now?
<Take0n> datta, try to clear your cache
<PorkusMcG> Take0n: It appears that the font used in the date/time is the same size as the one for applications.  So if you go to system>Preferences>appearance, choose the fonts tab, you can decrease the font for APPLICATION.  This has a negative side effect of shrinking other application fonts though, and I am not sure this is what you want.
<cedwards> wildbat: just do a normal install but select the USB drive as the destination?
<onetinsoldier> cedwards: i'd recommend using 'unetbootin'
<wildbat> cedwards, correct
<Matthias81> hi
<datta> Take0n: I cleared my cache
<resno_> !hi | Matthias81
<ubottu> Matthias81: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wildbat> onetinsoldier, he want install to USB not frm USB~
<VCoolio> datta: try this: download the .xpi file for the addon then in firefox file > open
<onetinsoldier> wildbat: i see, roger
<Take0n> I had this prob a while back but a cache clear and a restart seemed enough to fix it
<cedwards> wildbat: I will try that. Do I need to do anything fancy to make sure GRUB gets on there too, or just "pay attention"? :)
<Jon-> jrib: How hard is config? Is it just an apt-get install mpd and go?
<Take0n> there are thread about it so google it you should find helpful info
<datta> VCoolio: will try that, thanks for the idea
<janisozaur> can I install gcc 4.5 (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/test) alongside default 4.4?
<resno_> how do i restart samba? i guess its an upstart app but samba wont autocomplete for it
<VCoolio> Jon-: no, mpd and then a client, like ario or sonata (gui) or ncmpcpp (cli)
<Take0n> PorkusMcG, thanks I will try and see
<jrib> Jon-: and then just let it know where your library is, yeah
<PorkusMcG> Take0n: no problemo.  I hope it gets you at least part way there.  I have to go now though ... takin family out for the evening.  Good luck!
<VCoolio> Jon-: also you'll need to edit mpd.conf first, find a decent howto (believe me, it's worth it)
<Jon-> VCoolio: I really don't feel like making a fricking server just to have a button on my keyboard go to the next track...
<wildbat> cedwards, just make use grub are written the USB /dev/sdc not /dev/sda or/dev/sdb if yu have two HD ~ and so on ~
<onetinsoldier> resno_: does 'service smbd restart' do anything?
<janisozaur> resno_: "sudo service samba restart"
<Take0n> thank you and have a nice evening =)
<jken146> Goodnight ubuntu.
<cedwards> wildbat: thanks. once this .iso finishes (damned slow dsl line!) I'll give it a try.
<_Narc_> domjohnson : I'm addicted to trackballs, used them for years, mostly Logitech and I never had any problem on any version of Ubuntu.
<domjohnson> ok
<Jon-> Fine. I'll use this MPD stuff
<domjohnson> _Narc_ - do you usually have to get them from the internet or do independant computer shops stock them (usually)?
<Jon-> How easy is it to configure keyboard short-cuts that work GLOBALLY? [in any other workspace, etc]
<Jon-> For MPD
<resno_> onetinsoldier: janisozaur thanks... is that upstart for services?
<onetinsoldier> resno_: yes
<jrib> Jon-: I use xbindkeys for that
<wildbat> cedwards, lol that's the advanced country ! ~ look at china they have 30Mbits ISP for $300RMB laugh at them ! XD
<onetinsoldier> resno_: and i think samba is.. smb, and smbd
<k4ever> hi all.  just installed 10.04 on an old gateway 7510gx laptop.  how do I activate compiz.  software manager says its installed but the settings manager is not in the menu.
<VCoolio> !ccsm | k4ever
<ubottu> k4ever: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<k4ever> using an old ati mobility radeon x600 card
<resno_> onetinsoldier: are groups doing upstart in their own methods?
<datta> VCoolio: thanks for the idea, worked great but had to use a different browser to download it still
<Jon-> jrib: How do I configure xbindkeys?
<onetinsoldier> resno_: not sure what you're asking there
<VCoolio> datta: weird, but if it works, enjoy
<jrib> Jon-: so to answer your question, you install xbindkeys, have it start when you log in, create a ~/.xbindkeysrc (for example, the command for next track using mpc is "mpc next", so my xbindkeys has:  "mpc next"<newline>  Shift + F6
<resno_> onetinsoldier: just ignore me, im grubbling about how each app may be doing it differently
<Jon-> jrib: Is there a GUI I can use?
<Jon-> jrib: I have no idea how to tell it to use a key off the keyboard from CLI
<onetinsoldier> resno_: i don't think apps are doing it differently, but i don't really know for sure
<masu3701> how do i make my wireless card work ?
<jrib> Jon-: not that I know of.  If you use compiz, ccsm has some sort of gui for creating keybindings for commands
<VCoolio> Jon-: it's straigthforward, also xbindkeys has an option to tell you what a key is called
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, since my upgrade to 10.04 when i reboot, i get : An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb. I read about removing the last line from /etc/fstab but, when i try to edit it, it says : Read only file system. Any idea ?
<_Narc_> domjohnson : I get my Logitech ones from their websites or from my computer store usually.
<VCoolio> Jon-: there is also a gui for xbindkeys, forgot the name, do 'apt-cache search xbindkeys' to find it
<domjohnson> ok
<ksos> hello there
<onetinsoldier> resno_: as far as i know, it always 'sudo service <service_name> start/stop/restart
<masu3701> how do i make my wireless card work ?
<domjohnson> cheers, _Narc_ :)
<dennda> What can I do to improve the feeling of my mbp 5,5 touchpad in ubuntu? Does anybody have some config around? Not even talking about multitouch, but for example, as soon as i put a second finger on it, the cursor just stops moving...
<resno_> onetinsoldier: not with apache2. its sudo apache2 restart
<ksos> how to install essentiel kubuntu package on my pc ?
<ksos> i got just 5gb of hard drive
<ksos> need your help
<masu3701> ksos: what up
<ksos> how to install essentiel kubuntu package on my pc ?
<ksos> need your help
<ksos> i got just 5gb of hard drive
<jbendotnet> hai
<onetinsoldier> resno_: perhaps apache isn't an 'upstart' service? i mean, no 'service' after the apache2 there? looks strange to me...
<onetinsoldier> resno_: perhaps apache isn't an 'upstart' service? i mean, no 'service' after the sudo* there? looks strange to me...
<jbendotnet> got an ubuntu vm guest os, which has bulked up loads in size
<jbendotnet> can't work out why
<theoros> i am trying to use the 10.04 desktop ISO to create a liveusb. i have tried using unetbootin (latest version), and usb-creator-gtk but despite formatting the usb drive in all attempts, i get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" related to syslinux when booting from my laptop with windows on it. when i use my dell mini 10v, it loads the liveusb normally (proving it is not a corrupted ISO), what gives?
<masu3701> ksos: make more room
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. Anyone else knows why I'm getting very slow file transfer speed from an ext3 partition to another on Lucid ? It's about 3MB/s...
<hkais> helllo
<hkais> hello all
<ksos> what room ?
<bastid_raZor> DjAngo23: in a terminal type: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   ..then you'll be able to write to the file
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<duffydack> jbendotnet, sudo apt-get clean
<masu3701> ksos: space
<onetinsoldier> yo ActionParsnip
<michael__> hi Action
<onetinsoldier> hello
<ksos> i can't
<resno_> hey ActionParsnip
<ksos> that 's a router
<hkais> is there a possibility to find out what is causing a high load?
<jbendotnet> duffydack: anything look odd here http://pastie.org/950851
<resno_> hkais: use top
<jbendotnet>  ?
<duffydack> jbendotnet, and look in the .thumbails folder :)  it can rack up a lot of files...
<onetinsoldier> hkais: yep.. top.. or htop, ect
<masu3701> how do i make my wireless card work ?
<jbendotnet> this is a server instance
<hkais> resno_: okay and how do i detect the load?
<jbendotnet> and has really no files on it (web files are shared from my mac to it)
<ActionParsnip> masu3701: run: sudo lshw -C network    use the product line to find guides
<wildbat> _Narc_, what's dd read on your drive?
<jbendotnet> just nginx and mysql really
<resno_> hkais: open terminal and type top. maybe im missing what your asking.
<_Narc_> wildbat : You mean speed or permission ?
<onetinsoldier> hkais: i use htop, and there's a column labeled 'CPU%'
<wildbat> _Narc_, no dd command
<jbendotnet> duffydack: ran apt-get clean, didn't do anything - should I expect it to have?
<duffydack> jbendotnet, do you mean the vm hd image has or the actual install
<ksos> no one know
<jbendotnet> vm hd image
<k4ever> ubottu: thanks.  i thought it was installed but it wasn't.  that did the trick
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jbendotnet> it's really bulked out
<ksos> i got just 5gb of hard drive
<craigzheng> anyone know why X and Gtk would correctly recognize my Super key but KDE treats it as Meta?
<duffydack> jbendotnet,  is it dynamic
<hkais> resno_: okay I see the cpu and the used mem, but that is also visible in the system monitor in gnome.  But it is not the only cause the high cpu
<ksos> how to install essentiel kubuntu package on my pc ?
<DjAngo23> bastid_raZor, Could you explain what the problem is about the read-only file system problem ?
<_Narc_> wildbat : Oh, sorry, I don't know this command.
<ActionParsnip> jbendotnet: if you are low on space then you can remove surplus kernels as well as install / run bleachbit
<ksos> #xubuntu
<hkais> resno_: io can also cause a high system load, and this seems to be my issue
<lfaraone> When my computer boots, the kernel drops to the initramfs busybox unable to mount the root device. (mounting via UUID and /dev/disk/by-uuid) When I inspecd /dev/, there is no /dev/disk/ folder. Mounting /dev/sda to /root and exiting initramfs causes it to work for that session. How can I determine the underlying issue?
<xangua> ksos: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop¿
<lfaraone> maco: ^^
<bastid_raZor> jbendotnet: it cleaned out /var/cache/apt/archives/
<duffydack> ActionParsnip, jbendotnet my guess he`s using a dynamic vm hd... needs shrinking.
<Jon-> jrib: Will MPD start on boot by default
<jrib> Jon-: yes
<Polemus> would anyone mind helping me setting up my third monitor?
<wildbat> _Narc_, do : dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/your/drive/temp.file bs=4096 count=8192
<diegotimbu> boa noite
<bastid_raZor> DjAngo23: you need root permissions to edit that file.. using gksudo gedit /etc/fstab will allow you to write to said file
<jbendotnet> duffydack: yeah, that's it - just surprised it's got to that size, it has really no files other than the server OS on there
<diegotimbu> instalei o ubuntu 10.04 e to com problema na conexao wi-fi no notebook
<soreau> damn this thing
<Jon-> jrib: FML this shit is way too hard.
<jrib> !pt | diegotimbu
<ubottu> diegotimbu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jbendotnet> duffydack: this could be my problem http://pastie.org/950857
<blue112> I have a problem with Kate using sftp : When I try to save a file, I have a access denied message to a ".part" file... I have all rights on the directory and the file. What can I do to fix that ?
<jrib> Jon-: it was a suggestion, you don't need to use it if you don't like it
<FinboySlick> Hello gang.  I need some sort of howto/hints on enabling remote desktop viewing (vnc) on 10.04 on boot for a completely headless box.
<FinboySlick> I'm a console/ssh type, but this isn't my box.
<jbendotnet> any ideas how to fix?
<Polemus> would anyone mind helping me set up my third monitor on ubuntu lucid?
<ksos> xangua:  when i do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop it takes more than 7gb
<ActionParsnip> FinboySlick: http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | ksos
<ksos> that's why i want to install just only few package
<diegotimbu> ubottu, Sorry. Thanks.
<hkais> no hints to find the causes for a high load?
<ubottu> ksos: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<FinboySlick> ActionParsnip: This applies to 10.04 as well?
<domjohnson> What's the best pointing device for video editing?
<ActionParsnip> FinboySlick: its pretty much the same bag
<cwsistem> boa noite
<FinboySlick> ActionParsnip: Okay, I'll give it a go.
<jbendotnet> am seeing: files list file for package 'linux-libc-dev' contains empty filename
<Polemus> hmmm
<jrib> Jon-: random google link: http://bryogenic.wordpress.com/2009/06/10/vlc-global-hotkeys-in-ubuntu-with-compiz/
<Polemus> ??? would anyone mind helping me set up my third monitor on ubuntu lucid? ???
<An_Ony_Moose> totem won't play a media file. Error: Cannot connect stream: too large.
<ksos> thanks bastid_raZor
<onetinsoldier> hkais: don't know. you might be able to come up with some 'lsof' command, but i wouldn't know as i've haven't really every used lsof much
<ksos> how space does it takes ?
<ksos> purekde ?
<DoorMan> just installed 10.04.  are there any crucial updates i need?
<onetinsoldier> hkais: and the man page for lsof looks pretty daunting if you ask me
<duffydack> jbendotnet, I dont know what that means tbh...
<BluesKaj> !purekde | ksos
<ubottu> ksos: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<xangua> DoorMan: like 80mb since it was released
<duffydack> jbendotnet, what does vbox report as the file size and used size of the vm hd image
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: i did what you suggested (live USB)... my sound is now working
<BluesKaj> !puregnome | ksos
<ubottu> ksos: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<cowguru2000> so, do you suggest a fresh install?
<duffydack> jbendotnet, just to rule out the dynamic nature of the image
<tgalal> empathy is good, but it lacks many features in pidgin. I want to remove empathy, install pidgin and make pidgin fully integrated in panel exactly like empathy were. is it possible ?
<Polemus> would anyone mind helping me set up my third monitor on ubuntu lucid?
<duffydack> tgalal, install pidgin.. job done
<xangua> tgalal: pidgin is perfectly integrated
<tgalal> duffydack, great thanks :D
<jbendotnet> duffydack: not sure how to find out
<DoorMan> i went to update manager and tried to update but said I needed to do a partial upgrade.  do you know what this entails?
<duffydack> tgalal, I agree.. its very basic in comparison
<z0z> hi guys
<jbendotnet> for now, deciding to attempt to fix that error
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, awesome, it will be the update then...its up to you now...you can try and track down the bug that killed your sound (cant help there sadly) or you can backup and install 10.04 clean
<duffydack> jbendotnet, storage manager...
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: I think I'll just do the clean install :(
<cowguru2000> Monotoko: thanks a lot!
<Polemus> please.... noob here..... and i have no idea how to get my third monitor up and running?
<xangua> DoorMan: you maybe installed a beta version¿¿
<Polemus> i know i have to edit some .conf file but i am clueless
<Monotoko> cowguru2000, no worries :) wish i could help you fix your current install but its beyond my experiance
<duffydack> jbendotnet, with a dynamic hd, anything you add grows its size, but when you delete it, it doesnt decrease...
<jbendotnet> duffydack: mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-libc-dev.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-libc-dev.list.broke
<jbendotnet> apt-get --reinstall install linux-libc-dev
<jbendotnet> duffydack: ahh, ok
<jbendotnet> at least I should be able to upgrade now
<duffydack> jbendotnet, if its a server, make it static.. if you have the room
<DoorMan> Just to make sure, i clicked on About Ubuntu and said i was using the latest release.
<tm0> I have a CD, and i want to turn that CD into an ISO image. Any idea how to?
<superjoe> wtf is this http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/6115/xbutton.png
<superjoe> somebody, somewhere, made a really stupid decision
<duffydack> lol.. not the buttons..
<xangua> tm0: yes, burn it as an image
<IdleOne> !controls | superjoe
<ubottu> superjoe: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<th_r> oh
<th_r> hi
<duffydack> superjoe, gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<th_r> What last version Ubuntu now?
<tm0> Xangua, you mean the current CD, i can reburn off of it? If so thank you :)
<IdleOne> th_r: 10.04
<th_r> thank u
<FinboySlick> ActionParsnip:  I think it has some trouble RANDR missing.
<z0z> how i can change my ip adress in ubuntu
<Polemus> I have a problem setting up a third monitor... can anyone help please
<z0z> can any one tell me
<z0z> this
<tm0> xangua, so much it does work :)
<jsec> !repeat | Polemus
<ubottu> Polemus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<FinboySlick> ActionParsnip:  Otherwise, it looks like it'll eventually do the trick.
<Jon-> jrib: This VLC thing isn't working. Can you help?
<Jon-> jrib: I would rather use VLC http server than install a brand new app. I will use mpd if I have to.
<jrib> Jon-: okay, what isn't worknig exactly?
<Jon-> jrib: It simply does not work. I followed the guide and the wget does nothing.
<jbendotnet> someone help Polemus with his greedy 3 screen set up
<jbendotnet> :)
<Polemus> :)
<Fifty_Sixty> à ïî ðóññêè çäåñü âîîáùå ãîâîðÿò? )
<jsec> Polemus: see if this helps at all.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305666
<jbendotnet> actually, don't - I only have 2 screens
<jbendotnet> ;)
<Polemus> well... i now have one spare that you can take... seing though it aint working :-D
<jbendotnet> duffydack: deleted the snapshot (only had one) and it's not cleaning up deleted files
<jbendotnet> reckon that should sort it
<jrib> Jon-: you made sure you restarted vlc?
<xeer0> Does someone have a clue about why my xvideo scaling stopped working from 9.10 to 10.04? I use Ati HD2400
<duffydack> jbendotnet, ?
<andbelo> @xeer0: intall ccsm and check if the plugin is enabled
<jbendotnet> duffydack: once this has run, what's the smallest sensible size this VM shoudl be?
<jbendotnet> 5gb? 10gb ?
<jbendotnet> (if I make it static)
<Jon-> jrib: It is now pausing on "Creating httpd" when run from terminal
<duffydack> jbendotnet, you need the vboxmanage tool ( I think, its been a long time since I used dynamic, now I have 500gig to play with)...to shrink the image..
<jbendotnet> am using vmware not virtbox
<jrib> Jon-: try just http://127.0.0.1:8080 in your browser
<duffydack> jbendotnet, it`ll be whatever the OS inside is using
<jbendotnet> won't be upgrading vmware though once a new v comes out, will switch to vbox
<jbendotnet> no need to spend the $$
<duffydack> jbendotnet, ah.. ,well same principle.. it`ll be the size its using.
<jbendotnet> or ££ in my case
<codygman> How do I tell what partition I am on?
<MrDummy> Which flash player do you choose? Adobe / Swfdec / Gnash ?
<duffydack> jbendotnet, shrinking doesnt make it static....
<jbendotnet> i know
<jbendotnet> pre-allocating the space does
<duffydack> k
<onetinsoldier> codygman: mount command. type 'mount'
<xangua> MrDummy: adobe flash if you want to play all flash content
<andbelo> Adobe
<Jon-> jrib: I can access it, stuff appears on screen for VLC. However, doing VLC gives me this: http://pastebin.com/KmP35K06
<MrDummy> okay
<Slasher`> hey people, got a server and im trying to make a partition on sdb, but i'm getting "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table" any ideas?
<jrib> Jon-: do you have something else running on 8080?
<Jon-> jrib: No.
<jrib> Jon-: do you maybe have a different vlc server running on 8080?
<leagris> There is no more esound driver for wine in Lucid and it does no more show wave input device with the Alsa driver. How can I fix this (regaining wave input device in alsa or getting esound driver back)?
<shishire> Slasher`, well, does it have a valid partition table?  If it's a blank drive, it might not.
<Jon-> jrib: I did killall vlc   vlc
<jrib> Jon-: try a different port
<Jon-> jrib: how do I configure port?
<onetinsoldier> codygman: also use the 'pwd' command if you need to
<codygman> ok cool
<jrib> Jon-: in vlc preferences when you enabled the http interface I believe
<theoros> i am trying to use the 10.04 desktop ISO to create a liveusb. i have tried using unetbootin (latest version), and usb-creator-gtk but despite formatting the usb drive in all attempts, i get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" related to syslinux when booting from my laptop with windows on it. when i use my dell mini 10v, it loads the liveusb normally (proving it is not a corrupted ISO), what gives?
<Jon-> jrib: and I have one big problem now this has made my VLC not open a GUI
<z0z> fuck you fuckkcc fuck mother fucker channel
<Jon-> jrib: VLC no longer has a gui
<histo> Any reason why I would only be getting a copy speed of 2MB/sec with my wifi to lan?  running on a G router with a G card.
<josvuk> How to associate a access point? iwconfig says: Mode: Mangged frequency 2.412GHz Access Point: not associated. Does this mean my wirelessdevice don't see the other wireless device?
<newbie_> Is there any reason why KDE wouldnt work in ubuntu when is select it as a session at loginscreen?
<xeer0> Does someone have a clue about why my xvideo scaling stopped working from 9.10 to 10.04? I use Ati HD2400
<jrib> Jon-: run qvlc
<MrDummy> What is better: APT or DEB (when downloading Flash)
<bastid_raZor> histo: that is the best i've gotten ever since 8.10..
<Slasher`> shishire; http://pastebin.com/Bh7tTe1M that's what shows atm, i'm not sure how to identify it
<jrib> MrDummy: apt will give you automatic updates
<newbie_> MrDummy:  download it from rep
<newbie_> repo thingy, the ubuntu installer
<Jon-> jrib: Ok what am I doing in properties? Please give me all steps.
<jrib> Jon-: you should see 8080 for port somewhere, change it to 8081
<newbie_> its given me the least problems at least ( ive tried 5 ways)
<shishire> Slasher`, looks like you have a zero'd disk.  Is it new or recently wiped?
<onetinsoldier> MrDummy: deb? you mean gdebi? or dpkg? just use 'aptitude install' or 'apt-get install'
<Jon-> jrib: They actually only list IP
<Jon-> jrib: Should I try IP:port ?
<Salvad1> Hello. Can I use some key to bring GRUB2 at startup?
<histo> bastid_raZor: yeah it should be three times as fast appears to be a driver issue
<MrDummy> it's listed on adobe.com :P
<MrDummy> .deb or apt
<shishire> Salvad1, Hold Shift
<Salvad1> *To bring the GRUB2 menu.
<Salvad1> Thanks.
<MrDummy> but i choose apt
<onetinsoldier> MrDummy: .deb is the package that 'apt-get' will download and install.
<leagris> Anyone can help with sound input in wine as it worked in Karmic but no longer show alsa wave input device in Lucid
<bastid_raZor> histo: 9.10 actually copied up to 2.5MB/s .. only wifi has slow speeds.. ethernet cable is full 10MB/s speeds
<Jon-> jrib: They only show Host Address, I think they want port in THERE if specified? Other boxes are source dir, handlers, and then SSL configuration
<Guest38674> anyone know how to get svideo out with pci hollywood plus card?
<duffydack> Salvad1, if you want it permanent, put a # before GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 in /etc/default/grub
<DroidDemon> on ubuntu 10.4 how can i install new sounds, theme sounds?
<onetinsoldier> MrDummy: if you have to download the .deb file yourself, then use 'dpkg' to install it by hand
<justin__> salvad1, you will also need to run sudo update-grub after changing /etc/default/grub
<duffydack> justin__, doh, thanks
<Slasher`> shishire; recently wiped with this command dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<domjohnson> Is a trackball any good for video editing?
<tgalal> duffydack, I removed empathy, installed pidgin. it's nicely integrated. but now under the notification applet in panel, there is chat, mail, broadcast and pidgin internet messenger. why doesn't piding use the pre-existing chat section ?
<justin__> mrdummy you can also just double click to install with gdebi
<An_Ony_Moose> totem won't play a media file. Failed to connect stream: Too large
<onetinsoldier> MrDummy: dpkg -i <package-version.deb>
<Slasher`> shishire; it had 3 partitions on & we only wanted 1
<shishire> Slasher`, ok, that command wiped the partition table. No problem, but you need to rebuild it.
<An_Ony_Moose> any idea why?
<jrib> Jon-: try what you said (appending :port)
<duffydack> tgalal, it just doesnt...
<jrib> Jon-: http://wiki.videolan.org/Web_Interface
<zvacet> MrDummy : do you have problems installing flash from synaptic
<Slasher`> shishire; is that easy enough to do? lol :/
<tgalal> duffydack, so no way to make it does ?
<duffydack> tgalal, not that I know of... pidgin handles itself...
<MrDummy> i try now .deb
<duffydack> tgalal, I think there is a way to remove the chat thing tho...
<Guest38674> is there any "guru" out here that can point me in the right direction to get my old hardware working? plz?
<shishire> Slasher`, cli or gui?
<Slasher`> cli
<MrDummy> but it says newest version is already installed
<Slasher`> we only have ssh access
<Sa[i]nT> cli, for the win.
<onetinsoldier> MrDummy: roger. you cold just do --> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<shishire> Slasher`, very easy btw
<onetinsoldier> could*
<michael1982> hey all
<onetinsoldier> hi!
<jonson002> how to burn mp3 cd in k3b?
<tgalal> duffydack, and now the me menu is now working with pidgin too.....
<michael1982>  is it worth updating ubuntu 10 to 10.4
<tgalal> duffydack,  not*
<zvacet> Guest38674 : probably somebody can help you but be more specific
<bastid_raZor> jonson002: choose audio cd in the menu
<Slasher`> shishire; do you have instructions to hand on how i can do that, please?
<jtimberman> is launchpad borked? I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa and get:  (Error ID: OOPS-1588M2210)
<duffydack> tgalal, how so
<shishire> Slasher`, sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<DroidDemon> Can anyone tell me how to get custom sounds on 10.4?
<shishire> then use the "o" command
<MrDummy> ah i must only restart firefox
<zvacet> jonson002 : I burn it as data project
<Slasher`> shishire; cheers, i'll try it out
<shishire> then "w" to write it to the disk, and you should have a valid partition table
<michael1982> ?
<tgalal> duffydack, all statuses are disabled, can't select any. and chat accounts doesn't do anything on click
<tgalal> duffydack, that's not the full integration i was expecting
<Slasher`> i'll try that now, thanks
<jonson002> giving it a try..guys
<Jon-> jrib: Attempted to use the following command: vlc --http-host 127.0.0.1:6666. No error messages displayed, however, neither http://127.0.0.1:6666 or http://127.0.0.1:8080 work.
<duffydack> tgalal, guess you need empathy installed still :)   the chat accounts will always display empathy`s...but the status stuff works with pidgin fine.
<onetinsoldier> Slasher`: i highly recommend you use 'cfdisk' and not fdisk
<Guest38674> I got: 1 onboard vga connected now and 1 pci card with svideo and vga
<Slasher`> onetinsoldier; ooh how come?
<jrib> Jon-: maybe the #vlc channel can help you
<Guest38674> i want svideo out on my pci :)
<onetinsoldier> fdisk say in the manual how ancient it is, and perhaps not to be trusted. cfdisk on the other hand, is quite strict about partition tables, and it makes beautiful partitions
<Jon-> frib: With all of their 5 users? ;P
<onetinsoldier> Slasher`: ^^^
<Coppermine> so how do i expand my desktop to my tv with svideo on a Hollywood + PCI card
<newbie_> jon: on irc.videolan.org?
<Polemus> how can i change the location of my menu bar?
<Slasher`> onetinsoldier; does it work in the same way?
<Coppermine> Polemus: right click menu bar and change bottom to top?
<Claudinux> th_r, 10.04 lucid lynx
<Polemus> i want it on my left hand side monitor
<rem11> my ubuntu logo during boot likes like almost 8-bit like, but only with the nvidia drivers installed. with the stock ubuntu one it looks great + i cant control brightness/backlight with the nvidia drivers but can do so stock. anyone know how to fix either issue?
<onetinsoldier> Slasher`: all i can say is, looka at te man page (man fdisk) and read the bottom part labeled 'BUGS'
<z3ro3x> If I stay logged on 10.04 for a few days, xorg gets real sluggish and music in Rhythmbox plays as though my CPU is highly busy when it's not.  If I kill xorg and log back on the problem is gone.  The only way to reproduce it is to wait a few days.  Any idea what the issue might be?
<Coppermine> Polemus: make that display primary?
<benkevan> rem11: that's a bug with nvidia binaries and plymoth
<jtimberman> is launchpad borked? I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa and get:  (Error ID: OOPS-1588M2210)
<duffydack> rem11, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/newsdump-netinstall-ubuntu-opera-repo.html
 * UncleD- is running 10.04 and feels pimp.
<benkevan> you can wait for a update.. or there's a work around.. if yo ureally want
<kwtm2> Help!  How do I restart X-server?  Ctrl-Alt-BkSpace doesn't seem to work.
<Slasher`> onetinsoldier; ok, i'll be sure to check that out, thanks
#ubuntu 2010-05-08
<Polemus> Coppermine: i am not sure how
<onetinsoldier> Slasher`: roger.. good luck
<rem11> are both problems a bug?
<rem11> or just the crap logo
<duffydack> rem11, i only see it for 1 second anyway so its not a problem
<Slasher`> onetinsoldier; i'll need it haha, thanks
<Coppermine> Polemus: i only know for nvidia, u have nvidia or what gpu?
<duffydack> rem11, that page has the fix
<kwtm2> z3ro3x: Not sure how to answer your question, but I have one for you: how do you restart Xorg?  What key combo?
<newbie_> Is there any reason why a KDE session shouldnt work when i select it at ubuntus login screen? Its just a big black nothing
<z3r0-c001> How do I USB boot from a mac
<xeer0> Does someone have a clue about why my xvideo scaling stopped working from 9.10 to 10.04? I use Ati HD2400
<rem11> i can live with the logo, the main issue is the inability to control the backlight with the nvidia drivers
<Jon-> jrib: Why is it everytime I want to do ONE small thing in Ubuntu, it takes a day?
<rem11> not even my function brightness keys work
<Polemus> Coppermine: yes i have nvidia
<z3ro3x> kwtm2, I used System Monitor to kill xorg.
<jrib> Jon-: because it's fun!
<Jon-> jrib: FYI it's #videolan by the way.
<onetinsoldier> Slasher`: i know how you feel :-)
<jrib> Jon-: ah
<tomhome21> i just installed compiz-fusion and it screwed up everything. it got rid of all the hotkeys (not even in the menu anymore) and wont let me use the effects tab in appearance. how can i get this corrected without reinstalling the whole os?
<Coppermine> Polemus: open terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<david_brent> kwtm2: you can set the ctrl-alt-bcksp at preferences keyboard->layout->layout options
<domjohnson> g'night
<Coppermine> Polemus: u should be able to config it all there :)
<Jon-> jrib: A good 190 users vs... 4. :P
<Slasher`> tomhome21; try pressing alt+f2 and typing "metacity --replace" without the quotes
<kwtm2> Jon-: Because, although Ubuntu is riddled with problems, each of these problems are considered "small" by the developers because they know how to get around it easily.  Unfortunately, they don't see that, for most people who don't know how to get around this, the problems can be showstoppers.
<z3ro3x> kwtm2, It's in System -> Administration.  When it opens click View -> All Processes.
<histo> bastid_raZor: yeah it should be around 6.5MB/s
<josvuk> What does link quality:0 signal level:0 in iwconfig mean? Does my wireless device don't recieves a signal from a other wifi device?
<kwtm2> david_brent: Umm... if I have a completely blank screen that I can't use (which is why I need to restart), what key combo can I use without having to use the GUI which has become unusable?
<Jon-> kwtm2: Can't agree more. I'm in second year computer science but because I am a command prompt guru but bad with BASH/xterm and a Linux environment, I get my shit tossed like a grandma ;O
<leagris> Anyone can help with sound input in wine as it worked in Karmic but no longer show alsa wave input device in Lucid?
<kwtm2> z3ro3x: Thanks for reply.  I am using Kubuntu; different menu system.
<Polemus> Coppermine: sudo: nvidia-settings: command not found
<histo> josvuk: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<david_brent> kwtm2: just restart gdm
<histo> josvuk: and when you are connected you should see a link quality and signal noise level.
<david_brent> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<xeer0> kwtm2: Well put. Although Ubuntu has improved alot, it still has a long way to go to become as easy to use as Windows if you're not a IT-dude. On the other hand, Windows has viruses and all sorts of malware, which noobs get anyway
<onetinsoldier> kwtm2: you should be able to get to a virtual console with Ctrl+Alt+F1 or, F2, F3, ect
<z3ro3x> kwtm2, I don't remember, I haven't used KDE in a while.  I switched to Gnome about the same time KDE 4 came out.
<Coppermine> anyone here to help me plz
<Polemus> Coppermine: Could it be because it's busy downloading the nvidia 3d driver?
<tomhome21> metacity replace worked, but it wont let me put the effects on medium
<Jon-> jrib: Gotta eat dinner. Tans
<tomhome21> if i do, it kills the hotkeys again
<kwtm2> david_brent: Thanks for info.  How do I restart GDM?  Kill GDM?  I actually have a second instance of the GUI running (with Ctrl-Alt-F8) but am trying to restart the main instance (Ctrl-Alt-F7)
<josvuk> histo: one is build in the apple g4 the other is build into the playstation3 runing linux, must I log in to activate the wireless on the playsttion
<histo> josvuk: you have to change the settings for the wireless yes
<kwtm2> z3ro3x: I hear ya.  I'm just switching to KDE4 now myself after clinging to KDE3.  Disappointing, to say the least.
<david_brent> kwtm2: just type to a terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<histo> josvuk: depending on the card you may need firmware as well. But that would show in restricted drivers manager
<Coppermine> Polemus: yes, otherwise u can install it using sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<duffydack> alt+sysrq+k ?
<duffydack> to restart gdm..
<octolog> how do I change default save fornat for abiword?
<kwtm2> david_brent: GOod idea!  I'll do that with KDM (which is what I'm using) but isn't there just a different key combo that they replaced Cltr-Alt-Bkspace with?  It's Ctrl-Alt-F29 or something like that.
<z3ro3x> kwtm2, I didn't see your previous messages.  I didn't see the blank screen comment.  In that case you can hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 to get you to the shell.
<Polemus> Coppermine: thanx... will shout if i struggle :)
<krabador> when i shutdown/restart Lucid, i've some hard audio cracks, to the speaker, all pulseaudio volumes are less than 50%, how can i solve it?
<david_brent> kwtm2: oh then restart kdm
<z3r0-c001> Can I boot from disk on a mac to install Linux
<Coppermine> Polemus: good luck, but u have nvidia so it should all work out fine
<Monotoko> z3r0-c001, yeah i believe so
<z3r0-c001> How
<z3ro3x> kwtm2, Log on your account name then type sudo killall Xorg
<Polemus> Coppermine: after that... i am gonna sit trying to get my 3rd monitor to work... :)
<tomhome21> zero-cool, i just did that two days ago
<newbie_> Is there any reason why a KDE session shouldnt work when i select it at ubuntus login screen? Its just a big black nothing
<sweb> how can i start a sh file that need root access with ubuntu startup
<sweb> ?
<kc7zzv> I've tried to get preseeding to work in Lucid and I've looked on google, but I can't get it to work.  It always asks me how I want to partition the disk.  Does anyone have a sample to share?
<tomhome21> zero-cool, just hold C when you put the cd in and reboot
<octolog> how do I search for all abiword files
<onetinsoldier> kwtm2: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntukubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<Coppermine> Polemus: lol im trying to get my tv to work with a pci card on pentium 3 :) probably ending up compiling drivers and kernel by hand :(
<josvuk> histo, so if there is nobody log in on the playstation the wireless device don't work, right? hm but I want to log in over the wireless network with ssh :-)
<kwtm2> onetinsoldier: Thanks for info.  WIll check.
<heg_> michael1982, ??? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<onetinsoldier> kwtm2: you're welcome. good luck
<dominicdinada> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<histo> josvuk: wellyou can set it up to bring up the wireless on boot that way nobody would have to be logged in but it would be on the network.
<Silver_Swords> hi all. im having problems with disk-check at boot-up, it always hangs near 91%. how do it turn it off?
<FeRReTTi> I have a question. How come my line-in headset does not work in Ubuntu 10.04? It didn't work in 9.10 either.
<FeRReTTi> The sound only comes out of the internal mic, which I don't want.
<Coppermine> i really need advice plz! should i go win 98 or can i get this to work plz let me know before i spend hours trying :p
<david_brent> kwtm2: sorry, i was under the impression you use gnome
<josvuk> What is the distance between to wireless devices must the two be in one room?
<MikeChelen> !repeat Coppermine
<bastid_raZor> Coppermine: win 98 or bust
<Polemus> ahh man... installed nvidida 3d drivers... now only one monitor works :(
<kwtm2> thank goodness for vim.  Hey, Jon-, you use vim?  Or any other compact text-interface-based editor? (Just curious.)  Hey, remember me from when you were asking some question and some guy said, "Why use that?  Use this instead!"  You're from Winnipeg, right?
<MikeChelen> !repeat | Coppermine
<ubottu> Coppermine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Monotoko> josvuk, depends on the device, and the router sending the signal, mine works from upstairs with the router downstairs
<Silver_Swords> !disk check
<event> Hello, its possible is it possible when you click "close" that emesene? is minimizing in the system tray
<Coppermine> bastid_raZor: bust? explain please :)
<kwtm2> david_brent: No prob; most people in this channel are using GNOME Ubuntu, but the Kubuntu channel isn't as active and I thought this was a universal (ku|u)buntu thing.
<AussieBushRoo> Silver_Swords:  sudo tune2fs -c 0
<event> Hello, its possible is it possible when you click "close" that emesene? is minimizing in the system tray
<josvuk> Monotok: Are there colosed doors betwen them?
<histo> josvuk: are you doing an just wifi to wifi no router?
<Monotoko> josvok, one closed door, but i dont think it will affect it, as it will go through the floor
<event> hello ?
<histo> josvuk: range is pretty far my router is in my basement and I can pickup signal anywhere in the house. Even outside at the street.
<duffydack> josvuk, and brick and glass kill signals quite bad... and dont have the antenna next to a radiator.
<Silver_Swords> AussieBushRoo: thnx.. that printted something that i think will do the trick!   =)
<duffydack> josvuk, also water.
<Polemus> with default driver i had two monitors working.... after installing nvidia 3d driver only one monitor is working. can anyone help please?
<AussieBushRoo> Silver_Swords: :)
<event> Hello, its possible is it possible when you click "close" that emesene? is minimizing in the system tray
<event> Hello, its possible is it possible when you click "close" that emesene? is minimizing in the system tray
<josvuk> hm, ok so I think I have to try out do conect the ps3 to the tv and log-in to see if something changes in iwconfig :-) It is not so far only two rooms one floor betwenn them :-(
<josvuk> histo: yes I am trying a wifi to wifi conection.
<_micah> I just installed 10.04 x86_64 desktop, and I'm having problem installing packages.
<event> : \
<_micah> Is this a known issue right now?
<dominicdinada> Can I use my Wusb54gs or Wusb54gc in mastermode ??? Depending on where I go some say yes and some say no...
<z3ro3x> I just read something on a site about the old nVidia 185 drivers being incompatible with the newest Xorg.  Is that what my problem is?
<_micah> Example: http://pastebin.org/208450
<_micah> Also, of all things VIM didn't want to install
<FinboySlick> _micah: Lack of vim is a sad thing.
<_micah> Indeed...it makes me suspect of 10.04 if I can't even install that.
<FinboySlick> _micah: I'm just done installing a 10.04 and vim works fine.
<FinboySlick> _micah: And this is probably my first ubuntu install.
<event> Hello, its possible is it possible when you click "close" that emesene? is minimizing in the system tray
<dominicdinada> I have a question
<jpt9> Hey.  I'm having an odd problem with eSpeak on Ubuntu 9.10.  Whenever I have it read something using the command line espeak program, or set Orca to use GNOME Speech Services, it talks extremely fast/distorted, and isn't at all understandable.  However, if I switch Orca to Speech Dispatcher (the default) it works fine.  Any idea what's going on?  Generating wave files from espeak via the command line works fine.  I don't really care about Orca, but I'd like t
<_micah> FinboySlick: odd. Could you do me a favor and: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<_micah> Wait
<_micah> are you x86_64 or 32bit?
<duffydack> Doesnt it use vim-nox instead?
<Coppermine> Polemus:did it work for u?
<Polemus> Coppermine: like a charm :) thanx
<Slartibart> Any skilled gconf-editor users? I'd like to change apps/gnome-screensaver/lock_dialog_theme, but what should I set it to? Should it be the exact name of the new folder in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver? Doesn't seem to work for me.
<Coppermine> Polemus: no problem :)
<FinboySlick> _micah: http://www.pastebin.org/208525
<Polemus> Coppermine: do you know how to get a third monitor detected?
<dsnaike> event yes
<event> Hello, its possible is it possible when you click "close" that emesene? is minimizing in the system tray
<event> dsnaike how?
<event> can u tell me please
<FinboySlick> _micah: added one for neatx, but otherwise that's pretty much what the install cd gave me.
<Coppermine> Polemus: I never tried tbh.. i hope u can do it with nvidia-settings if not u can try Xrandr, and if that doesnt work look into Xorg.conf and write it manually :)
<_micah> Weird...mine's using karmic sources
<_micah> wtf
<dsnaike> event look under options to stop it
<event> i cant find
<event> in options
<dsnaike> event options then desktop tab
<kyuss_> I just upgraded to 10.04 I get all kinds of errors after using update manager including: E: festival: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Polemus> Coppermine: now i can't drag windows between the two screens
<kyuss_> anything I can do?
<Coppermine> Polemus: not to above left right and bottom?
<Polemus> Coppermine: not any of them :(
<kyuss_> anyone please help?
<Coppermine> Polemus: thats weird... tweak your nvidia-settings as it writes to your xorg,conf.. u should be able to get it right?
<justin22885> looking for advice on a dock for ubuntu, im using gnome
<Polemus> Coppermine: it's due to not being in twinview mode i suppose... but i get an error when trying to enable twinview mode
<mathspeedy> Does somebody owns a DELL Studio 1735 laptop computer and tried ubuntu 10.04 on it?
<dbum_> justin22885: I use cairo dock.... I love it...
<Narya> that's probably infinetly too specific mathspeedy, but I wish you good luck!
<mathspeedy> @justin22885 I'm using Gnome-Do with the docky theme, it's nice
<justin22885> mathspeedy, what is gnome-do?
<Coppermine> justin22885: http://www.google.nl/search?hl=nl&q=ubuntu+dock&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= google
<antibody> hi , I want to set to performance when in AC and powersave in DC/battery mode...I know there's an option in config files to put it in the power management menu..can someone tell me how can I do it?
<kinks> it appears gnome keyring is, uh, borked: "Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files"
<kinks> mail-notification cannot save passwords for email addresses.
<Coppermine> Polemus: what is the error u get?
<newbie_> Is there any reason why a KDE session shouldnt work when i select it at ubuntus login screen? Its just a big black nothing with a mouse cursor
<dto> hi peeps. can i use rhythmbox to transfer songs to my portable player via MTP?
<kinks> and that message is shown in the terminal when it tries.
<kinks> so, how on earth do I fix gnome keyring?
<Polemus> Coppermine: Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select @1280x1024 +1920+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0' (Mode 3200x1080, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<Coppermine> Polemus: did u reboot after setting up nvidia settings and apply xorg.conf?
<kinks> I have just upgraded to 10.04, which is when this problem started.
<mathspeedy> justin22885, http://do.davebsd.com/
<kinks> and the release notes do no justice (nor do any bug reports I can find)
<justin22885> docky 2 doesnt look so graphical though.. looks simpler
<mathspeedy> justin22885, with the docky theme it's a dock too
<justin22885> what about cairo, awn, etc?
<dsnaike> event click options /preferences/desktop then choose disable tray icon
<Coppermine> Polemus: im not an expert so anyone correct me if im wrong but i would say ur resolution is not supported?
<dpratt71> just installed Ubuntu 10.4 via Wubi; having some trouble getting the wireless connected...
<Polemus> Coppermine: tried a few tweaks :) bare in mind i am a serious noob :)... lemme restart quickly
<sirninja> dpratt71: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<x-ip_> hello ... i'm in a big problem .... i got my home dir encrypted with ecryptfs, recently and 'magically' when i logged in with my user, i got a lot of errors from gnome that it cannot load a lot of stuff ... my home dir isnt being automatically mounted / decrypted
<dpratt71> officially a Dell 1397; chipset is Broadcom
<Coppermine> can anyone help me get my pci video card working ? :)
<cn1109> I need a fix: I'm losing connection when I try to run mysqlhotcopy for a large db file. I've change my.cnf to allow files to 1G. THe file is less than 600mb. What can be a good solution? The connection is over the web.
<x-ip_> there is a way that i can mount my cripted user home dir being root ?
<mathspeedy> justin22885, awn and cairo depend much more on graphic acceleration.
<Zorge> does anyone else experience speaker crackling during start up
<_micah> No Sun Java JDK 6 in Lucid!?
<_micah> WTF
<Coppermine> Zorge: yeah but im on a pentium 3 with mono sound :S
<justin22885> mathspeedy, i certainly have more than enough graphics processor to handle it
<sirninja> dpratt71: i have a similar laptop. try opening a terminal and putting "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" then you need restart for the changes to take effect
<dpratt71> I was given a choice of drivers BC3 (I think) or BTA; I went with the latter
<masu3701> how do i install flash player
<Zorge> Hmm, I'm not sure if it happened straight after a fresh install
<x-ip_> dpratt71, i have experience with broadcom wifi cards
<justin22885> masu3701, are you on 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<kinks> _micah: er.. sun-java6-jdk?
<dpratt71> sirninja: ok; I assume I'll need to get a hard-wired connection before this has any chance of working
<masu3701> yes 32
<x-ip_> dpratt71, look with lspci wich chipset do u have
<_micah> kinks: yes
<Zorge> but I noticed after reset it almost sounded like electrical fizz during start up, its the speakers making sound, but eh?
<x-ip_> for example mines is BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<justin22885> if youre on 32 bit ubuntu, then adobe flash player would be the best flash player
<sirninja> dpratt71: Ideally, yes, but if you don't have one, I believe there are other ways
<kinks> _micah: well, I'm running lucid, and it's very installed.. so I'm not sure what your issue is.
<dpratt71> x-ip_: alas, I am not booted into Ubuntu atm; I only have wireless here
<_micah> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner is commented out
<dpratt71> I have to step away for a bit, actually; thanks for the help
<x-ip_> dpratt71, ok ... the modules are b43 or wl
<masu3701> justin22885: so how do i install it
<kinks> I see.
<justin22885> type flash into the search box for synaptic
<masu3701> ok
<Coppermine> lol
<Polemus> Coppermine: sorted :) getting used to this :)
<Coppermine> Polemus: good
<Polemus> now for the third monitor
<og01> hey people, i've just upgraded to lucid for my media center - but now mysql wont start, sudo service mysql start (or restart) just hang, and there is nothing of interest in /var/log/mysql anybody know how i cant find out whats wrong?
<Polemus> Coppermine: what was that app you suggested i try
<blackratdog> how can you play an mms stream in firefox?
<kinks> og01: no idea if it pertains to your particular issue, but there was something about mysql in the release notes for lucid.
<EvilEpoch> Did a fresh install of new 10.04 , I was running beta for a while, so far me like, except I have a sound problem Im trying to see whats up with that
<holmser_> I'm having an issue with my laptop.  Whenever I try to play an .avi video, it crashes X and shoots me out to the console, then a blank screen
<EvilEpoch> I like the desktop scheme though
<holmser_> I think it is pulse audio related, but how would I find out?
<ptpt> nick pt
<masu3701> justin22885: didnt come up
<Zorge> Hmm
<Coppermine> Polemus: u should definately red before trying but: Xrandr, and if it doent work make ur own xorg.conf or rewrite existing (no joke, backup first and have live cd ready :p)
<justin22885> try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Faaku> my mouse doesnt work
<Zorge> thats weird masu3701, it should just be there
<EvilEpoch> yeah my audio is all fucked up, whats the difference in audio with 10.04?
<justin22885> give me a second, till synaptic finishes downloading awn (to try) and ill try docky later
<Faaku> whats really good?
<masu3701> zorge: i see it know but got alot choices
<Faaku> im about to throw my hp mouse against the wall, can someone help me before i hurt my mouse.
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know where I can ask a question about BackTrack 4?
<justin22885> faaku, my mouse doesnt work either.. he just eats pellets and sleeps on sawdust
<slipttees> !multiseats
<Coppermine> Faaku: whats up :p
<slipttees> !multiseat
<Zorge> "Adobe Flash plug-in" with the red box with white f as logo
<Faaku> justin22885:  how do i reset my mouse config?
<Savage308> Hello, I need some help, It seems when I attempt to alt tab it does not work while I'm in games
<blackratdog> #backtrack-linux
<slipttees> !mdm
<Zorge> should be 5th option down after you type "flash" in search box
<Faaku> which service do i restart for the mouse to work
<justin22885> i have no idea... i had a dead mouse last week, stupid thing just stopped working
<Faaku> my usb keyboard is working but my usb mouse is not, the light on the mouse is on but no response
<foxmulder881> Faaku: mouse should work by default.
<Coppermine> Faaku: ur mouse is configged in the xorg.conf right? and all peronal settings are in ur home folder with a dot in front of them
<onetinsoldier> Faaku: perhaps gpm
<SealedWithAKiss> blackratdog, thanks.
<Faaku> ok thank you all
<foxmulder881> Faaku: batteries?
<Faaku> ill try it out
<kinks> how do I re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Savage308> Hello, I need some help, It seems when I attempt to alt tab it does not work while I'm in games
<kinks> note: I do not have gnome or kde
<justin22885> masu3701 apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<slipttees> !Multi-Seats
<dominicdinada> !iptable
<Coppermine> Faaku: is the battery not empty?
<dominicdinada> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<slipttees> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<jon23> Hety
<slipttees> !time machine
<jon23> i installed ubuntu from my usb
<Faaku> restarted GDM didnt work, any other ideas?
<slipttees> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<slipttees> thx ubottu
<slipttees> ^
<justin22885> question: does docky have a lot of applets i can add?... id like to add some desklet type stuff soon like kde4 has
<slipttees> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<onetinsoldier> Faaku: gpm... not gdm
<Narya> how do I make terminals that are running  apps, like my volume slider, not appear on my bottom bar?
<jon23> somehow grub installed on the usb
<dominicdinada> slipttees:  gotta get questions answered some how right ;)
<Savage308> Hello, I need some help, It seems when I attempt to alt tab it does not work while I'm in games
<Faaku> onetinsoldier: i dont have gpm installed
<jsec> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<onetinsoldier> Faaku: ahh, roger. don't know then
<dominicdinada> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<jon23> i cannot boot straight into the hardrive, i have to boot into the usb and thats were grub loads
<dominicdinada> !windows | Savage308
<ubottu> Savage308: please see above
<masu3701> how do i make sound work? dont have sound
<ZykoticK9> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<jon23> and with the usb removed, it says grub is the latest version
<Faaku> onetinsoldier: i installed gpm, doesnt work in cli or gui
<Zorge> Hmm, sound worked for me by default, can't help there...
<Narya> I guess that works, I just tossed it into ws 4
<Narya> :)
<Coppermine> help me use my pci videocard please
<justin22885> i need to move docky to the top of my screen, but dunno how
<onetinsoldier> Faaku: hmm. it should work at least on cli
<holmser_> sooooo pissed right now.  I need to do a kernel update get my audio working, but I'm on a roadtrip right now
<ZykoticK9> Savage308, that's basically working as designed - games take over control of the keyboard usually, can you minimize the game in question during play?
<Faaku> onetinsoldier: i will restart my computer and try to get it working, thanks for the help tho
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: what model card?
<holmser_> and I can't get 3g
<Faaku> quit
<Zorge> sometimes I found in 9.10 the sound in the browser stopped working, in which case the browser needed to be closed (forced, it wouldn't close properly at this time) and restarted.
<Narya> now another problem: how do I add a program that I apt-get 'd onto my applications list?
<Zorge> I haven't had that issue in 10.04 at this stage
<jon23> right click
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: Realtech Hollywood +
<niko-mojo> Hi room - when I boot my machine sometimes the Ubuntu splash screen goes really blurry. Think its resolution related. Not sure though. Only recently installed Karmic as a dual boot  . Thoughts ?
<MikeChelen> Narya: it should appear there automatically, sometimes logout and login will help refresh it
<Savage308> ZykotiK9: Well... Not exactly. theres no minimize button and I'm not gonna run it in windowed mode.
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: try system -> admin -> hardware drivers? dunno that card
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: MikeChelen dxr3.sourceforge.net/ was the linux drivers
<foxmulder881> niko-mojo: have you installed video card drivers correctly?
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: its a card for pci
<Savage308> Ubottu: What does that have to do with my issue?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<loculinux-client> juas
<justin22885> oooh, i think im going to put docky on the right side of my screen, till i get some applets
<justin22885> or.. desklets, or whatever you call them
<niko-mojo> foxmulder881 - how can I tell ?
<Narya> MikeChelen: yep it's there, just hiding
<Narya> Thanks
<foxmulder881> niko-mojo: what video card do you have?
<Coppermine> justin22885: just put conky there
<justin22885> this docky thing is pretty cool, i think ill say goodbye to awn
<MikeChelen> Narya: could also add manually by right click on Applications -> Edit Menus
<Narya> MikeChelen: this brings up my second question: how the hell do I find where something installed, so I can make other things run with it etc?
<jon23> Ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dpratt71> ok, I'm back (the guy who was having trouble with wireless on a new install of 10.4)
<justin22885> now it would be REALLY cool if i could replace my gnome panel with a docky panel, with the taskbar and all that
<niko-mojo> foxmulder881 prompt:~$ lspci |grep VGA
<niko-mojo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68b8
<niko-mojo> prompt:~$
<dpratt71> is there any reasonable troubleshooting or configuration I can try while I don't have a network connection at all under Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Narya: you can use 'dpkg'. for example.... dpkg -l <package_name> | grep bin
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: and i already tried checking for closed source drivers but none, and yesterday i tried compiling dxr3 and kernel headers and lm sensors but got some errors with the dxr3 modules make
<justin22885> oh no!, i found a problem with docky that makes it kind of bad now.. i can have it all 3D if its on the top or side
<RambJoe> how can i make it so windows resize normally instead of having to wait till i let go of the mouse for it to resize?
<onetinsoldier> Narya: oops... that should be dpkg -L
<krazykrivda> (1st time on ubuntu) i'm dual booting... and trying to set up a shared partition for media.. is there a specific partition type?
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: try searching ubuntuforums.org for the video card name?
<foxmulder881> niko-mojo: so try installing the radeon drivers. That should fix your resolution issues. Hopefully. ;-)
<pfifo> ok this is really messed up, i have an audio cd  in my cdrom drive but cannot access it through /dev/cdrom, Ive always used /dev/cdrom for as long as i can remember. but seeing as this is an audio CD it appears to be a different situation. what is happening?
<MikeChelen> Narya: try the command "which" from terminal, like "which firefox"
<dominicdinada> !guarddog
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Narya> Mike: that didn't return anything
<niko-mojo> foxmulder881 - the radeon drivers for ubuntu you mean (sounds like a stupid question) . Are they easy to find ?
<Narya> onetinsoldier: that worked wonderfully thank you
<onetinsoldier> Narya: you can use 'dpkg'. for example.... dpkg -L <package_name> | grep bin
<MikeChelen> Narya: it is supposed to
<dpratt71> can someone explain the differences between the two driver choices I am given for my wireless card (Broadcom)?
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: did that too, aswell as google for a good hour :p
<onetinsoldier> Narya: you're welcome.. cheers :-)
<dpratt71> is one more reliable than the other?
<pfifo> please help, this has been a major headache for me over the last 6 months
<foxmulder881> niko-mojo: Check Google. Keywords "Ubuntu 9.10 radeon drivers install".
<justin22885> so, does anyone know of a good program on ubuntu that uses the desklet/applets?
<Narya> MikeChelen, let me try again hold on
<krazykrivda> i'm dual booting... and trying to set up a shared partition for media.. is there a specific partition type?
<niko-mojo> thx foxmulder881 - the truth is out there :-)
<foxmulder881> niko-mojo: if I had exact linky, I'd post it. Sorry, but I don't.
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: it looks like that driver is the best bet, the install process looks difficult though
<pfifo> how can i copy an audio cd from the command line?
<krazykrivda> what is NTFS partition vs an exFAT partition?
<foxmulder881> pfifo: you mean copy it or rip it?
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: and really outdated so what do i do with my questions about compiler errors haha, bet i'd better go win 98 with the drivers they offer
<pfifo> OR how can i copy an audio cd with only a single mouse click? my mom is an areobics instructor and cannot handle copying her cds with linux if it requires more than 2 clicks of the mouse
<RambJoe> how can i make windows resize in like real time instead of seeing that rectangle please?
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: ubuntu should be able to run without special drivers, only 3d won't work
<foxmulder881> pfifo: if it's not copy-protected, just use Brasero.
<foxmulder881> pfifo: or wodim.
<duffydack> pfifo, thats all it is..  right click, copy
<pfifo> basero is way way WAY~!~ too complex for my mom's 30 iq points
<duffydack> pfifo, if its too much to right click make iso, right click iso, burn.. then good luck in windows.
<justin22885> how do i configure compiz on gnome? it says its installed by default
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: im not using 3d im on a pentium 3.... i just want my pci videocard working,l even if it is my pci vga instead of my onboard vga that would give some spark of hope
<onetinsoldier> pfifo: how about gnomebaker
<MikeChelen> pfifo: an audio program like rhythmbox might be more comfortable
<duffydack> !ccsm > justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> justin22885, if you want all compiz setting install ccsm, as duffydack just sent you ;)
<justin22885> aaah, ok then
<pfifo> what i want todo is `dd if=/dev/cdrw of=/home/pfifo/out.iso`
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: what happens if you try booting live cd?
<pfifo> as in a shell script
<pfifo> GUI != shell script
<justin22885> i want my panels to be transparent, top of the windows, etc
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, you want create an ISO of an audio CD - you could make an image with a bin/cue but NOT iso
<tertitten> can anyone help out with grub2 and adding another linux installation to grub ? http://pastebin.com/AzuSvc2Y
<MikeChelen> pfifo: why does your mom only want a shell script?
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: works fine, and shows it on my onboard vga out not on my pci vga out
<yoyoned> pfifo: if you are witing a script, there are CLI cd ripping tools.  one I remember is abcde
<pfifo> the ricght click and copy dosent work cause it tries to dump 700MB of data into /tmp which only has 40mb available
<foxmulder881> I wish my mom understood shell scripts!
<justin22885> yay.. i have my rain effects back
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: check the system bios and try to disable the onboard video?
<pfifo> MikeChelen, my mom cannot operate a cd burning program
<short> Hi all, since Ubuntu 10.04 when I start the system MySQL hangs. I know it has been upgraded to an upstart job. I'm trying to stop it but can't do anything. What shall I do?
<foxmulder881> pfifo: so your /tmp is almost full?
<|sysop|> I having issues with akondi and the akonadi-kde-resource-googledata plugin
<|sysop|> I put in my info and it says online but the akonadi console says.
<|sysop|> CREATE "akonadi_googledata_resource_0" 0 (MIMETYPE (text/directory) REMOTEID "google-contacts" CACHEPOLICY (INHERIT true))  NO Could not create collection
<|sysop|> any ideas?
<FloodBot2> |sysop|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfifo> ZykoticK9, how? bin/cue iso i dont care as long as it works with wodim
<|sysop|> soorry floodbot
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: would that work? since it should be recognised if i boot with only a screen connected to my pci vga?
<ZykoticK9> pfifo, not sure man, you'd have to research that one.  good luck.
<Jon-> Can you message someone so they get it when they sign in?
<pfifo> foxbuntu, correct, 4GB for / and 400GB for /home
<Jon-> On IRC?
<Jon-> I don't think so hmm?
<D3RGPS31> where's the option to login to a remote machine at the login prompt?
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: yup hopefully, the bios may also have a setting to pick between them
<h00k> Jon-: memoserv
<MikeChelen> pfifo: maybe she would be more comfortable with a simpler burning program than brasero?
<ZykoticK9> D3RGPS31, i believe it was removed
<foxmulder881> So what's hogging your /tmp if you have 4gb allocated and it's complaining there's only 40MB free? What's the rest of the crap in there?
<Coppermine> i checked there is not, and im not thinking about disable onboard cus it will make me reset cmos again :p
<onetinsoldier> short: have you tried purging MySQL from your system with the package manager. then say, doing an 'updatedb' and then using 'locate' to try and find if there's still leftover myswl stuff on your system that needs to be deleted, and then finally reinstalling mysql?
<D3RGPS31> ZykoticK9: :c
<pfifo> MikeChelen, dude think alzimhers
<D3RGPS31> ZykoticK9: any idea of an alternative method?
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: i checked there is not, and im not thinking about disable onboard cus it will make me reset cmos again :p
<ZykoticK9> D3RGPS31, sorry no
<short> onetinsoldier, no I haven't. I'm going to give it a try
<MikeChelen> Coppermine: what happens if you boot with the screen plugged into the pci card?
<Jon-> I am trying to configure local http access for VLC so I can bind commands with wget to have global hotkeys for Pause/Next/Previous. Having some issues, anyone care to help?
<onetinsoldier> short: ok, roger.. good luck
<Coppermine> MikeChelen: no signal on screen, then after 3 mins i switch to the onboard vga and im at gdm
<rata_twitter> someone want to talk with me?
<rata_twitter> someone want to talk to me?
<Polemus> okay... i tried a couple of things... but die to being new to ubuntu i have no idea how to set up my third monitor, can someone please help
<Coppermine> Polemus: how is ur hardware setup? 2 GPU's?
<Polemus> one gpu and other display is onboard
<funkyHat> rata_twitter: #ubuntu-offtopic is a general chat channel. This channel is for support only.
<EvilEpoch> Unstable TSC, bad audio, whats up with this kernel they included in 10.04 lts
<Coppermine> Polemus: what is working now what is not?
<Polemus> GPU is working with 2 monitors connected to it
<Coppermine> Polemus: can u do 1 gpu 1 onboard?
<Polemus> Coppermine: have no clue how to do it....... system only picks up gpu
<roberto_> I'm trying to install a ruby gem, andI get the error libxslt is missing.  try 'port install libxslt' or 'yum install libxslt-devel'
<roberto_> yet I see libxslt1.1 is installed in synaptic
<roberto_> but still, if I do gcc -lxslt , it can't find it
<hipitihop> I'm rsync to backup from my local machine to my nas however the nas location is an nfs mount. Reading the rsync doc suggests it may see this as a local copy since there would be no :: in the path, can anyone confirm that or elaborate pls
<Coppermine> Polemus: u never got video out on ur onboard gpu? then i would say try boot live cd with only 1 screen connected to onboard gpu
<kdean06> I'm trying to do a fresh install of 10.04 using an AMD64 alternate installer. I'm setting up an encrypted physical volume with LVM volumes within it. The install works as usual up until the installation of grub2 which fails (as does LILO, but I want to focus on grub).
<Coryy> does any have a problem installing the linux version of weather bug i get the Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libswt3.2-gtk-java (>= 3.2). but when i try to install that dependency it gives me the same error
<budlust> what ports do facebook in evolution use?
<Polemus> Coppermine: will it not mess with my current settings?
<kdean06> I'm getting errors pertaining to unscannable (?) filesystems, prompting me to use grub modules. Has anybody encountered this or similar issues that could point to a quick solution while I'm investigating this?
<roberto_> nevermind, I just foudn the gem directly in synaptic :)
<justin22885> how do i increase the number of desktop spaces i have?
<Coppermine> Polemus: not if u try boot live cd and dont choose install
<Polemus> Coppermine: kewl... lemme do it quickly
<justin22885> nevermind
<duffydack> justin22885, compiz or metacity?
<duffydack> justin22885, ok
<ZykoticK9> budlust, should be regular Jabber ports, see http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071202133943AAoNnUn perhaps
<budlust> ZykoticK9: thanks
<justin22885> i have four desktops, and it wont let me select any
<justin22885> duffydack, it wont even let me select from the workspace selector on the panel
<duffydack> justin22885, if you have compiz enabled i`d just remove that selector.
<Coppermine> how do i make ubuntu detect my video card
<duffydack> justin22885, do you have compiz enabled?
<hipitihop> can anyone suggest a channel to ask about rsync
<ZykoticK9> Coppermine, what kind of gfx card?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you're not sure
<justin22885> ive got it, nevermind duffy.. had rotate cube turned off
<duffydack> justin22885, use ccsm to set desktops and how to use them.  button bindings and such are a god send...
<duffydack> justin22885, cool
<short> One thing I didn't understand with Sinaptyc is that when I try to install a server, say MySQL, it shows a mysql-server (which it says it's metadata for the latest version) and then mysql-server-4.1 and mysql-server-5.1. Can I just choose mysql-server or shall I choose the 5.1 version?
<Coppermine> ZykoticK9: it only gives my chipset graphics controller
<ZykoticK9> Coppermine, what did it say?
<Merlin> 10.04 proxy settings bug: any fix or workaround?
<Coppermine> ZykoticK9: onboard slot 2, vga compatible controller: intel corp 82815 CGC rev02
<duffydack> left edge buttons1-3 and scroll wheel is all I need.
<Corrine> Does Ubuntu have a tool in the installer to backup data when overwriting a windows machine?
<justin22885> this is fun
<ZykoticK9> Coppermine, so "intel corp 82815" is your graphics card - are you using Lucid?  I believe there may be some issue with 8xxxx series
<justin22885> this compiz keeps referring to a "super" button... what are they talking about?
<Merlin> the one you set as the super button
<ZykoticK9> justin22885, super = windows (not in real life)
<Coppermine> ZykoticK9: no i am not, and i am not having issues with the onboard vga at all
<duffydack> the super windows button....
<voss> When a windows network driver installation went horribly wrong , I kept trying to purge the drivers...silly rabbit only Linux can purge drivers ;-)
<duffydack> oxymoron
<ZykoticK9> Coppermine, if you only saw the output for that one, i believe linux only sees that one.  Sorry man, can't really help with that.  Good luck.
<Axident> I need help, having trouble with fakeraid setup and Ubuntu 10.04. Can someone please help
<roberto_> what's wrong with this? sudo ufw allow from localhost to localhost port 8808
<Coppermine> ZykoticK9: only with my pci card, lspci gives: 02:09.0 multimedia controller: sigma designes inc realmagic hollywood plus dvd decoder rev 02
<chet> hey, i just installed ubuntu from a flash drive with unetbootin, but after it installs and where it WOULD get to the point where itd say remove the disc and hit enter, it just spams a bunch of I/O errors.
<ZykoticK9> Coppermine, so that isn't really a "video card" it's some sort of tv capture or something?
<chet> ive tried 2 flash drives same thing
<chet> i tried a cd and it was fine, but should i be worried about that when i use the flash drive to install
<Coppermine> ZykoticK9: correct, it has vga and svideo out though
 * roberto_ wishes this worked: sudo ufw allow from localhost to localhost port 8808
<Polemus> Coppermine: kewl.. i'm now on live cd with only one monitor on gpu
<justin22885> i want to get a transparent glass like window theme
<SirBarmy> <b/> trace: localhost <934.345.642.234> s/ e\ import- C:\Windows\System32\ghost.sys /exit
<duffydack> justin22885, like windows?
<Coppermine> Polemus: so that worked :) now u can try to boot with 2 screens, 1 gpu and 1 onboard gpu
<justin22885> yeah
<duffydack> justin22885, there is a replica on gnome-look
<scorpio1497> i wouldn't think so chet.....i'm not an expert tho......it did that to me when i installed with a cd on this puter
<Wage> Anyone know what could be causing my notification bubbles not to work in pidgin or gwibber?
<justin22885> nah, not wanting a replica
<scorpio1497> or rather dvd
<chet> cool thanks for the answer scorpio1497
<Polemus> Coppermine: current boot: 2 monitors (1 gpu, 1 onboard) .... only gpu is working
<justin22885> but im looking there anyway
<Coppermine> Polemus: what is ur onboard chip?
<chet> oh and, i cant adjust my laptop brightness with the nvidia driver installed, it works fine with nouveau. is that just nvidia being nvidia or something i can fix?
<duffydack> justin22885, what do you want it to do exactly.
<Monotoko> heyy, when i start gdesklets it comes up at the bottom as "Starting gdesklets" then vanishes...is it supposed to do that??
<Polemus> Coppermine: intel as far as i know
<justin22885> beryl emerald themes wont work on compiz, will they?
<Polemus> Coppermine: any way to find out?
<kpear78> hi i am trying to install wubi
<kpear78> it says it is installed
<Coppermine> lspci | grep -i vga
<ZykoticK9> Coppermine, ;)
<duffydack> justin22885, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264&PHPSESSID=6b4d386702c5aa9851736766665d7f74  thats the win7 theme I was talking about
<Coppermine> Polemus: lspci | grep -i vga
<Coppermine> Polemus: what does it say
<justin22885> duffydack, i want something more like a translucent mac os type window
<duffydack> justin22885, I see no reason why not..Ive used it before
<Polemus> Coppermine:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO] (rev a1)
<SirBarmy> :/?/reset::/\ <b/> trace: localhost <934.345.642.234> s/ e\ import- C:\Windows\System32\ghost.sys /copy/replace/remove :exit <b/> ping: <112.234.673.445> /close\:/?/
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko, open a terminal and type "gdesklets" does it return an error about "Could not import tiling module"?
<Coppermine> Polemus: so it doesnt list ur onboard
<chet> kpear78: i believe you can just reboot and the grub boot menu will apear allowing you select which operating system to boot into
<Monotoko> ZykoticK9, yes, yes it does...was jus doing it then
<illovae> hey o/
<kpear78> hi i am trying to install wubi it says it is installed but when i start computer doesnt bring up the os select screen
<duffydack> justin22885, I dont know I am not a mac user
<acerimmer> kpear78: what does your screen show?
<Coppermine> Polemus: sorry, im struggling with same problem only turned around :)
<ZykoticK9> Monotoko, add yourself as being affected by this bug (if you have an LP account) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/569714
<Coryy> i just use super grub to boot ubuntu
<Polemus> Coppermine: doesn't seem like it, should i try boot with only onbaord connected?
<Monotoko> ZykoticK9, aye i do...alright
<Polemus> hehehehehe @ Coppermine...
<kpear78> i have completly installed
<kpear78> wubi
<Coppermine> Polemus: yeah doesnt hurt anyway ;) rebooting with something connected is usually the best way to get it detected with OS'es
<kpear78> so i can have xp and ubuntu on the same computer
<Polemus> Coppermine: lemme try  thanx for the help... will keep you posted
<dbum_> Monotoko: I installed screenlets and I liked it better than gdesklets
<acerimmer> kpear78: What
<chet> kpear78, did you install it to a different drive than your windows drive
<acerimmer> Does
<kpear78> but i boot the machine up and it just boots with xp
<acerimmer> Boot Screen Show??
<Coppermine> kpear78: yeah, u can dual boot or install ubuntu with wubi from ur windows
<Code_Bleu> Im wanting to upgrade my whole disk (minus boot partition) LUKS encrypted 9.10 to 10.04 and was wondering if anyone has done this and is there any issues?
<kpear78> installed it through windows
<MikeChelen> Code_Bleu: no problems more than usual upgrade issues
<Coppermine> kpear78: with wubi installer?
<kpear78> yes
<m0qui> Hey #ubuntu, having problems installing 10.4 with the alternate cd in my HP Compaq 6710b (INTEL Mobile GM965/960 graphic controller). After the first menu (language selection etc) the screen wents black (systems not frozen). tried fb=false (which did the trick in 9.04). Any ideas?
<ezrafreee> Hello
 * ZykoticK9 thinks WUBI should have it's own support channel
<Coppermine> kpear78: then try rebooting again, i had it too, if that doenst work u can check ur windows boot and always reinstall it from the programs menu i windows
<ezrafreee> Any ideas why my logitech mx5000 keyboard mouse combo no longer works since I upgraded to lucid lynx?
<roberto_> why would ruby's "gem server" not load the server so I can reach it, yet appear to ? (says Starting gem server on http://localhost:8808/ .. and nothing else)
<kpear78> Coppermine: i will reboot again
<Coryy> ezrafreee. have you tried updating your drivers
<Corrine> Does ubuntu have any remote support options suitable for machines with nonstatic IPs?
<kpear78> then come back if doesnt work
<Corrine> Maybe a dyndns updater
<Jammet> Hello =)
<ezrafreee> Coryy: with ldconfig?
<Fudge> does anyone know of a cli website?
<short> Synaptic hands while installing MySQL-server-5.1. What shall I do?
<Fudge> cli wiki or collection of ubuntu cli apps to replace your desktop apps
<short> s/hands/hangs
<Coryy> ya
<MikeChelen> short: try installing through apt-get?
<Jammet> I've lost the standard Ubuntu notifications. The new ones. Now they show up as standard Gnome toaster popups. How can I restore the standard look?
<Monotoko> Corrine, you could have your Ubuntu system output its IP to a static location every 5 minutes?
<Monotoko> thats how i do it
<mannyv> i just  installed lucid server with the os on a raid1 with lvm and it will not boot. I am getting the error no init found abda busybox prompt. can anyone help with this?
<Corrine> um... that sounds possible
<Corrine> how do you do it?
<abstrakt> hi, is there a good quick howto/guide etc for getting a basic multimedia production studio setup?
<Yoshario> How do I use LAMPserver so everyone on my IP can see http://localhost???????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<justin22885> downloading some emerald themes now to try some out
<abstrakt> i have a USB audio interface and a firewire video camera
<Monotoko> i have a server, so i just run a batch script in cron which grabs my current IP and then uploads it through FTP
<abstrakt> i know that there is such a thing as "Ubuntu Studio"
<short> MikeChelen, the synaptic app is still hanging. Can I kill it?
<abstrakt> but i already have 9.10 installed
<Jon-> Ahh! Why is my CTRL + F opening xterm!? HELP!
<freezway> how can i get java working in chromium>
<abstrakt> and i don't want to upg to 10.04 just yet
<Coppermine> abstrakt: yes install ubuntu studio ;)
<freezway> i am running 10.04
<abstrakt> Coppermine, bah, can i do that through synaptic?
<abstrakt> Coppermine, from a non "studio" original dist? it seems that should be possible
<wildbat> Yoshario, clam down~ only  your pc can see your http://localhost
<abstrakt> i mean, all i think i need are the video4linux drivers
<abstrakt> if those aren't already present
<Coppermine> abstrakt: u can upgrade to the ubuntu studio distribution, google it there are guides
<acerimmer> !abstrakt|ubuntu studio
<Yoshario> wildbat, can I configure it so others using my ip can see it
<abstrakt> i mean is it not as simple as just, say installing Ardour?
<wildbat> Yoshario, others have to veiw it as http://your.ip
<Yoshario> like sort of a local server
<abstrakt> Yoshario, talk to #httpd
<Yoshario> ah
<Yoshario> ok
<abstrakt> Yoshario, they can tell you
<Coppermine> abstrakt: sure if u know the apps u want install them or look for apps u want with synaptic
<ezrafreee> Okay I tried ldconfig, any other ideas?
<Coppermine> abstrakt: u can also look at the packages that come with ubuntu studio for ideas ;)
<abstrakt> Coppermine, k, i'm just wondering if there are any extra drivers or special drivers that studio comes with
<abstrakt> Coppermine, i'm well aware of most of the titles for AV software out there
<abstrakt> well, more in the audio arena, i haven't played with video much
<acerimmer> abstrakt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_studio
<ezrafreee> Ever since I updated to lucid lynx I can use my keyboard until I get to gnome and then my mx5000 keyboard mouse combo no longer works
<Coppermine> abstrakt: u can read it at their website, and i believe they have a special kernel for multimedia and a low latency option yes, u should read it at their website
<ezrafreee> It asks me to grant permission for the keyboard/mouse but when I grant it nothing changes. Any ideas?
<wildbat> Yoshario, for ppl over the internet to see your http, find out what your public ip , and do port forward on port 80 should you have any router
<acerimmer> abstrakt: http://www.64studio.com/
<acerimmer> also, check out the "crafting digital media" book.  Just came to my library yesterday.
<Jammet> Is there some way to restore Ubutu's notify-osd?
<freezway> anyone know how to intsall 64 bit java plugin on 10.04?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: I'm running studio.  go private
<ezrafreee> Wow I guess I shouldn't have updated
<Fudge> anyone well versed on the load averages given in uptime, ive read the man page but still am not sure if mine is right or if i have a bug in my system
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ?
<abstrakt> u want to DCC me?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: yeah
<abstrakt> aight, try again
<Jon-> I am having troubles getting MPC to work with my freshly installed MPD [I can get it to work with gmpc and connect, no issues there. how do I configure MPC?]
<abstrakt> acerimmer, erm, doesn't wanna work
<acerimmer> abstrakt: ok.  do it here.  watchu need to know
<onethirtyfive> Hi all, I'm trying to create an ad-hoc wireless network to share a wired connection to my laptop. I used NetworkManager to create a new network. It appears to be setting up a private address range and everything, but my laptop can't get a DHCP lease. Any ideas, places to look?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, well... i'm reading the wiki article
<abstrakt> apparently studio has a real-time kernel
<abstrakt> so i guess i'll need to get/install that
<abstrakt> i'm just on "regular" "vanilla" Ubuntu 9.10 right now
<ezrafreee> I choose "always grant access" when the dialog comes up and still my mx5000 keyboard/mouse isn't connecting. Any ideas?
<abstrakt> i guess i have the nvidia drivers, but nothing special
<acerimmer> abstrakt: you can install JUST the sound, text or video production packages.
<Polemus> what is th command for checking what gpu's the system picks up?
<xeer0> Now I have installed 9.04, which solved the xvideo scaling problems. What has changed from 9.04 to 10.04 with regard to xvideo scaling and my gfx card ati hd 4200?
<Coppermine> Polemus: lspci | grep -i vga
<ezrafreee> Is ldconfig the way to update my divers?
<Polemus> Coppermine: thanx
<Merlin> where are they going to dive?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ok cool, good to know, happen to know what those packages are called offhand?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: wait one
<abstrakt> acerimmer, e.g. are the package names prefixed with like 'ubuntustudio-'
<abstrakt> np
<abstrakt> i'm here
<Coppermine> Polemus: np
<seniorake> I've got a curious file which obviously came up after a system crash, I can not delete it, it saysls: cannot access postmaster.pid: Stale NFS file handle
<Jon-> I am trying to modify something for MPC and it says it is stored in $something as an environmental variable. How do i modify these in ubuntu?
<seniorake> -????????? ? ?        ?           ?                ? postmaster.pid ... are the permissins shown by ls -l
<roberto_> why would ruby's "gem server" not load the server so I can reach it, yet appear to ? (says Starting gem server on http://localhost:8808/ .. and nothing else)
<seniorake> but there is no NFS installed, any ideas..?
<G8orDroid_VM> << NOOB to ubuntu/linux how can I delete a folder structure in /usr/java thru the gui
<mgolisch> roberto_: and you cant access it using that url?
<ezrafreee> Any ideas how to get my logitech mx5000 working again in Lucid Lynx??
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, why the need for "through the gui"
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, rm -rf /usr/java/*
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, sudo rm -rf /usr/java/*
<abstrakt> to be more to the point
<acerimmer> abstrakt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList  has the packages listed
<abstrakt> acerimmer, great thx
<roberto_> nop, hangs with "can't establish a connection to the server..."
<G8orDroid_VM> well if you can tell me how to do it thru command line that's cool too
<roberto_> mgolisch: nop, hangs with "can't establish a connection to the server..."
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, i just did :)
<Jon-> I am trying to modify something for MPC and it says it is stored in $something as an environmental variable. How do i modify these in ubuntu? [short question: how do I modify environmental variables?]
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, sudo rm -rf /usr/java/*
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, or
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, sudo rm -rf /usr/java/some/path/*
<G8orDroid_VM> abstrakt, lol was typing,
<mgolisch> roberto_: maybe check if it actualy listens on any interface using netstat -lp
<kpear78> Coppermine:i rebooted but says boot.ini file corroupt loading from C:\ when i try to open the boot menu
<kpear78> *C:windows
<roberto_> mgolisch: it is listening there
<ezrafreee> Is ldconfig going to update my drivers?
<roberto_> mgolisch: tcp        0      0 *:8808                  *:*                     ESCUCHAR    12836/ruby1.9.1
<freezway> i still need java to work... im running 64 bit lucid...
<acerimmer> kpear78: if your boot file corrupted, you'll need to boot windows then repair.  as far as wubi, highly suggest you avoid it and just dual boot.
<mgolisch> roberto_: does it work if you access it using a ip address?
<mgolisch> roberto_: what happens if you telnet to that port?
<ezrafreee> Can anyone tell me if "ldconfig" will update drivers?
<luciano_> hi to all
<G8orDroid_VM> abstrakt, thanks, I figured there was some switch, obviously -rf is it
<kpear78> how do i dual boot
<skunkworks_> Wow - just installed lucid.  Wonderful.  Question - I installed the 32 bit version - would I have to re-install to get the 64bit version?  Or is there a way around it?
<kpear78> on same hard drive
<luciano_> i am having trouble updating to 10.04 from 9.10
<linxeh> skunkworks_: I did the same; you need to reinstall
<linxeh> skunkworks_: how much ram do you have ?
<skunkworks_> aww ;)
<skunkworks_> 4gb
<skunkworks_> not enough?
<Raptors> Does anyone know where I can get the Fun and FunDB plugin for supybot?
<skunkworks_> I am idling here using 268mb - If I boot into windows7 - 1.something gig ;)
<linxeh> its hardly worth bothering with then :) though if you have a fast connection and havent installed much software then it might be worth it I guess
<abstrakt> G8orDroid_VM, yup, np
<acerimmer> kpear78: http://www.hackourlives.com/?p=1948
<luciano_> the installer is saying that it has marked ubuntu-desktop to remove, but it is on the black list
<Wage> is there a command i can type to test notification bubbles?
<ezrafreee> I have no working keyboard and am trying to fix it. Running an MX1000 logitech. Will running ldconfig update my drivers?
<acerimmer> !ask|luciano
<ubottu> luciano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luciano_> and it refuses itself to upgrade
<roberto_> mgolisch: when I went to the page by ip address, I got a different error "the connection has closed" -- and I didn't see the connection attemt in the STDERR for the gem server command ..
<Raptors> Does anyone know where I can get the Fun and FunDB plugin for supybot?
<Jammet> How can I get the libnotify messages to look like standard notify-osd again?
<roberto_> mgolisch: jeez, that's two problems .. why can't I telnet to localhost ?
<ezrafreee> Hello?
<acerimmer> luciano_: that's weird.  "blacklist" means the software source list has been changed.  You have the 10.04 cd??
<kpear78> whats lucid lynx
<abstrakt> kpear78, code name
<mgolisch> roberto_: strange
<acerimmer> kpear78: lucid lynx = ubuntu 10.04
<short> ** PLEASE HELP ** I'm getting the following while trying to install mysql: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<luciano_> ok? I am trying to upgrade from karmic to linx, but the installer refuses to do it because it said that will have to delete ubuntu-desktop, that is in the black list to remove
<acerimmer> luciano_: you have the *iso cdrom??
<ezrafreee> Wow I really wish I had another keyboard so this wouldn't suck quite so much. Any ideas guys?
<Radio-b> short: dump ps -A into a pastebin
<luciano_> i am in a netbook, i dont have cdrom. I installed the netbook remux, baack then
<chet> oh and, i cant adjust my laptop brightness with the nvidia driver installed, it works fine with nouveau. is that just nvidia being nvidia or something i can fix?
<Jammet> I know it's by no means a real problem, but if anybody here knows how to start the notify-osd (standard Ubuntu) version of notify toaster plugins, please tell me. I've got plain gnome/xfce toaster plugins after a reboot. That shouldn't happen.
<acerimmer> luciano_: OK: go the the ubuntu site, download the new iso, place on usb and install
<melanie> windows=shit long life to ubuntu!!!
<acerimmer> melanie: don't hold back.  state what you really feel.  :)
<Wage> if you have libnotify and notify-osd installed will it conflict?
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<short> Radio-b: http://pastebin.com/JFdR0Pcf
<zee> its greyed out in my settings
<acerimmer> luciano_: Ubuntu Netbook Edition is what you want
<melanie> so many problems whit windows!!!!
<Fudge> how can you clear your virtual memory?
<Jammet> Wage: I don't know. I assume both are on this computer, and one of them is started, one isn't.
<ezrafreee> Does anyone know if ldconfig will update the drivers for Logitech MX5000 keyboard/mouse?
<Fudge> oops, swap file i mean
<melanie> pay your shit!
<luciano_> isnt there a qay to upgrade? just reinstalling it? I have some environments installed that i didnt want to lose
<Merlin> sudo rm -rf /
<roberto_> mgolisch: when I installed 10.04, I gave the name "quad-g5", but when I started it first time, it had reverted to the default "roberto-desktop" .. I changed that successfully, and now my bash prompt says quad-g5 and UbuntuOne finds it that way, but it still shows up as a desktop when I ping .. see this log please http://www.pastebin.org/208837
<luciano_> compiler for arm, avr and pic
<Fudge> lol Merlin
<Merlin> :P
<ZykoticK9> !danger | Merlin
<ubottu> Merlin: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<elky> melanie, please keep on topic. the guidelines are listed in the /topic
<Wage> i can't figure out why i'm not seeing notifications for gwibber and pidgin
<acerimmer> luciano_: Not certain but I believe all your configs are saved as hidden files in your /home folder.  Show hidden, select all and copy to usb
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<zee> its greyed out in my settings
<Fudge> tried bapt-get build-dep pidgin
<Merlin> well, it will definitely clear the virtual memory
<Fudge> Merlin  swap file is not on tha tpartition
<mgolisch> roberto_: have a look at your hosts file
<Merlin> true
<Merlin> reboot then
<ezrafreee> How can I update my drivers?
<Jon-> I am trying to modify something for MPC and it says it is stored in $something as an environmental variable. How do i modify these in ubuntu? [short question: how do I modify environmental variables? [please help this is my last thing I need set up]
<mgolisch> roberto_: also your loopback seems to be down, does ifconfig show an interface lo ?
<roberto_> mgolisch:  I changed that before.. why does it keep changing it back ?
<mgolisch> roberto_: did you change /etc/hostname too?
<roberto_> mgolisch: no it doesn't
<melanie> j'ai acheté un cadre numérique,mais impossible pou moi de mettre les photos a l'intérieur du programme!
<luciano_> well, thanks for the help, i will try to reinstall it
<acerimmer> luciano_: OR  try this.  Still not certain about your software source "blacklist".  Create a new user, make new user admin, i.e. "sudo", login as newuser and run update
<mgolisch> roberto_: does ifconfig -a show lo?
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<zee> its greyed out in my settings
<Jammet> Wage: I've checked. Both packages contain /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service but do _not_ conflict. That should be some kind of bug. Because they have different content.
<rawake> my ubuntu's apt-get uses php 5.3.2 by default when i install php5. i want to use a version less than 5.3. is there a simple way with apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<roberto_> mgolisch: -a shows it yes :)
<Jammet> Wage: Or at least they should have.
<roberto_> scary
<mgolisch> roberto_: try sudi ifup lo
<acerimmer> luciano_: u get that?
<melanie> j'ai acheté un cadre numérique,mais impossible pou moi de mettre les photos a l'intérieur du programme!
<roberto_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ezrafreee> I guess noone wants to help me?
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<zee> its greyed out in my settings
<abstrakt> acerimmer, interesting
<short> Radio-b?
<Random832> zee: maybe it doesn't support it
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i installed ubuntustudio-desktop
<Wage> Jammet: this version of ubuntu and last, notifications didn't work for pidgin. I even tried a clean install. any ideas?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: whatchu think.
<abstrakt> acerimmer, and it installed headers for the realtime kernel
<zee> ezrafree: wats ur problem
<acerimmer> abstrakt: powerfu, no?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, and rebuilt the ramfs
<roberto_> mgolisch: hey, that's like magic !
<abstrakt> acerimmer, but it didn't say anything about rebooting
<abstrakt> i would assume it wants me to reboot no?
<mgolisch> roberto_: now check your /etc/network/interfaces
<abstrakt> wouldn't i need to reboot to use the realtime kernel?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: uoui only neeed the rt kernel for cuttting edge audiio editing
<mgolisch> roberto_: there must be something wrong if it doenst bring up the loopback automaticaly
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<abstrakt> i also just installed ardour and audacity
<zee> its greyed out in my settings
<acerimmer> abstrakt: and yues you would need to reboot
<ezrafreee> I upgraded to lucid lynx and my logitech mx5000 mouse/keyboard no longer works
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<roberto_> mgolisch: it's two lines
<Jammet> Wage: They worked for me. All I can suggest is to reinstall the notification daemon and use the plugin in Pidgin that gives you more notify options.
<luciano_> well, i understood, but i didnt get the difference doing upgrade with my user and with another user
<roberto_> mgolisch: auto lo
<roberto_> mgolisch: and iface lo inet loopback
<zee> does anyone know how to enable 2 finger scrolling on dell mini 10v?
<crdlb> Wage: last I checked notify-osd's package is supposed to dpkg-divert the one in notification-daemon
<abstrakt> acerimmer, and sorry, i can't really say what i think about it yet cuz i haven't actually seen anything about it in action yet :)
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i do hope it is powerful
<luciano_> the problem isnt with the black list, that is configured globally?
<mgolisch> roberto_: strange i wonder why it didnt bring it up then that should be ok
<abstrakt> k, going to try a reboot
<Merlin> !af | Merlin
<mattucf> hi everyone, could anyone guide me to where I can learn how I might fix standby and hibernate for my compaq laptop?
<abstrakt> hopefully it's not epic fail :)
<abstrakt> bbl
<Wage> Jammet: tried reinstalling. is there a command i can use to test the notifications.
<luciano_> I tried to saw a black list in /etc/apt but didnt found nothing there
<acerimmer> luciano_: hoping my suggestion would be workaround global blacklist
<roberto_> mgolisch: you know, it might be because we were diagnosing dnsmasq earlier today and at one point I had to ifdown and ifup
<mgolisch> roberto_: oh i see
<roberto_> mgolisch: I fumbled through the ifdown part myself
<mgolisch> roberto_: maybe thats why then
<crdlb> Wage: you need to restart your session, since the old process would still be running even if you fixed it
<crdlb> Wage: either that or kill the nofication-daemon process
<mgolisch> roberto_: now localhost should work again hopefully
<ezrafreee> Anyone who can tell me how to update my logitech mx5000 drivers?
<Jammet> Wage: Yes, use notify-send to send any text to that thing.
<acerimmer> abstrakt: chekc out the "digital media" book.  It's got links to some "created by ubuntu" media
<luciano_> acerimer: this black list isnt something set by apt, itself? I should read more about it, but didnt do it yet
<roberto_> mgolisch: yea it does :) thank you.
<mattucf> apparently from a quick google search I guess you have to somehow identify a correct driver for your hardware? I am very unsure where to start but very willing to try and have moderate to advanced windows knowledge
<short> Radio-b: can I change the permission on that file to 777 to unlock it?
<Jammet> If I find some kind of package related bug in current Ubuntu, to whom do I mail this information? Or tell'em right here?
<acerimmer> luciano_: don't know how the black list entry was made, where it is or how to fix..  sorry
<acerimmer> !bug|jammet
<ubottu> jammet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mgolisch> roberto_: np
<cbaek> asdfasdf
<cbaek> asldkjf
<ezrafreee> Any apt-get command to update my logitech mx5000 drivers?
<luciano_> acerimmer: ok, no problem, i just wish i can learn something trying to fix it before giving it up and reinstalling everything from scratch
<Wage> Jammet: do you know how to restart notification-daemon?
<luciano_> acerimmer: I am trying to see if someone had the same problem on google, by now
<Pelo> evening folks
<ezrafreee> I'm losing so many work hours, I can't believe I was so dumb to upgrade :(
<dedlycow> is this where i can get help with the soun on my computer
<greezmunkey> Jammet: notify-send is pretty cool, I just installed it here - can that be tied to irssi I wonder...
<luciano_> acerimmer: thanks for the help, anyway, and for the attention
<crdlb> Wage: just killall notification-daemon
<Wage> crdlb: did that
<mattucf> is there another channel I should ask my ? in
<ezrafreee> Anyone know how to get logitech mx5000 to work please? I choose "always grant access" but nothing happens
<crdlb> Wage: then trigger a notification somehow (eg with notify-send)
<ezrafreee> Mattucf: I know, right...
<Wage> crdlb: i tried that, but nothing happened. thought i needed to restart the daemon
<crdlb> Wage: dbus should start it for you; that's what the service file is for
<Jammet> greezmunkey: Yeah, it can be pretty much used with anything.
<Jammet> Wage: In doubt, reboot. I know I will, after this.
<abstrakt> buenos
<abstrakt> aight rebooted
<abstrakt> how can i tell if i'm running the realtime kernel or not?
<crdlb> Wage: just log out since this is a session service
<xeer0> Riddle: My server with Ati HD 2400 pro has flawless xvideo scaling in 9.04, with the open source drivers that come with install, but in 10.04 video doesn't scale. What has happened since 9.04 to cause this?
<luciano_> well, it may interest someone
<Polemus> nightmares.... :(
<luciano_> my problem can be that i have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop. there is a bug already open for that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466387
<Wage> ok rebooted. notify-send works now.
<Pelo> anyone have an idea why "intel core i5" with dual core is shoing up as 4 processors in the system monitor ?
<crdlb> Wage: and uses the right daemon?
<luciano_> will try to remove them and start upgrading again. Thanks for the help
<mgolisch> ezrafreee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/550288
<Wage> crdlb: how do i tell that?
<roberto_> http://www.pastebin.org/208882
<roberto_> darnit, wrong window
<crdlb> Wage: the same way you knew there was a problem in the first place :)
<Wage> ok, I loaded pidgin and they still didn't work for that. I tried to notify-send again and now they're not working again
<crdlb> Wage: not working means they're the wrong style or that they don't show up at all?
<Wage> crdlb: don't show up at all
<progre55> Marko38: wb )
<Raptors> does anyone know how to download from a http index?
<Raptors> like this
<Raptors> http://bzr.coffeecode.net/supybot-plugins/plugins/
<progre55> guys, any news on plymouth? any new fixes w/o losing TTY?
<dios_mio> is it ok to delete the old kernel image os it wont be added to grub menu?
<Marko38> progress55: te he
<crdlb> Wage: are either notify-osd or notification-daemon running in your process list?
<dominicdinada> Ok I need a hand again
<Marko38> hi all, could use a little help, new to linux here, I've just updated to the latest ubuntu kernel, solved the problem of missing title bars on windows, got the radio buttons back on the right hand side of the monitor where they belong, now i need to get icons back on my desktop and restore the right click menus there, any suggestions?
<dios_mio> is it ok to delete the old kernel image SO it wont be added to grub menu?
<short> Guys I'm stuck with mysql package. Neither synaptic nor apt-get would install it/remove it. What's a brutal force method to remove everything that has to do with a package without having to re-install the system?
<Wage> crdlb: is there an easier way to tell that than "ps ux" ?
<ezrafreee> I assume tere is no way to undo an upgrade?
<mgolisch> short: why is it not working?
<Marko38> dios_mio: that shouldn't cause a problem
<abstrakt> anyone?
<dios_mio> mar, thanks
<mgolisch> ezrafreee: what update? and do none of the suggestions in bugreport work for you?
<abstrakt> how to tell if i'm running the realtime kernel?
<short> mgolisch, It tells me the package is in a very bad state
<abstrakt> 2.6.31-21-generic-pae is what uname -a says
<abstrakt> but the "rt" headers were installed
<abstrakt> what does that do for me? anything?
<crdlb> Wage: ps ax | grep -E '(/notification-daemon|/notify-osd)'
<mgolisch> short: whats the error message?
<abstrakt> do i actually have a realtime kernel running or no?
<ezrafreee> My upgrade to lucid lynx which broke my keyboard. I didn't see any suggestions...
<abstrakt> all i did was sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<greezmunkey> greezmunkey: test
<voss> I have 2.6.31.22
<Wage> crdlb: looks like both are running
<fayskittles> Hi i have a problem installing Ubuntu on my core I3 H55.  I cant get it to see the harddrive.  It was running vista but I want to move on.  any help?
<greezmunkey> would someone address me by nick, please as a test
<short> mgolisch, http://pastebin.com/9vVCchaa
<zeleftikam> hey y'all: i was just wondering where I could find a document outlining changes/fixes/new features on 10.04?
<zeleftikam> greezmunkey
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, ok
<voss> fay, Might be a hard drive problem?
<mgolisch> ezrafreee: it tells you to change a line in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-hid2hci.rules .. did you try that?
<Marko38> greezzmunkey: test!
<fayskittles> no runnig vista just fine.
<greezmunkey> Cool, thanks - I tied libnotify to irssi, it works :)
<spongebob> Hey all. Can anyone shed some light on grub issues with the Intel 815E chipset?
<voss> fay, what model of pc?
<Wage> crdlb: wait, just notify-osd
<short> mgolisch, currently it's stuck on the last line in pastebin
<Marko38> greezmunkey: test! spelled it right this time....
<greezmunkey> Marko38: got that one too! Thanks.
<Marko38> np
<fayskittles> intel Core I3 with the H55 chipset.  Gigabyte motherboard.
<abstrakt> what does "pad" mean
<abstrakt> on an audio input device
<crdlb> Wage: so "notify-send foo" does nothing?
<Wage> crdlb: not anymore, just when i first started the computer
<voss> fay, could be an incompatibility between the hard drive controller and linux, rare but not impossible, did you try a live usb?
<dimension128> why isnt /msg working? says unknown command.
<Wage> crdlb: not even an error in the terminal
<sanidhya> My  shift key stops working whenever I enable the extra visual effects from the appearance preference
<fayskittles> no not yet how big of a usb do i need?
<dominicdinada> OK GUYS MY PROBLEM IS that something happened and when I removed a package it pulled to many dependancies and now Im getting Warnings CPU tempature is above the threshold.... errors
<crdlb> Wage: try this: killall notify-osd; /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<voss> sandi, then dont enable the effects :)
<coolbtk> hello all
<crdlb> Wage: then if you run notify-send again, you should get debugging info in the terminal where you ran notify-osd
<voss> fay, 2gb flash drive would be fine
<coolbtk> I am fairly new to Ubuntu and have a problem that I don't even know where to start troubleshooting.
<zeleftikam> what's the problem?
<acerimmer> !ask|coolbtk
<ubottu> coolbtk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ratcheer> coolbtk: Tell more.
<fayskittles> ok i will try that. thanks.  is there a way for me to look up and see if the drivers are there?
<Wage> crdlb: did that, its running a debug mode in that terminal. anytime i try to send something in another terminal using "notify-send" in the first one it says "DEBUG: Screensaver has been inhibited"
<mgolisch> short: odd,tried sudo dpkg --purge on the packagename?
<nawabz> hi folks, im a newb and in need of desperate help. i cant boot my machine no more after trying to upgrade, anyone help?
<ivan_> #join-ubuntu-mx
<ivan_> #join ubuntu-mx
<Wage> crdlb: i think caffiene may be conflicting with it
<acerimmer> nawabz: error messages?
<nawabz> no
<abstrakt> nawabz, try catching it while it's booting and select a different kernel
<acerimmer> nawabz: what's displayed, what are your machine specs
<abstrakt> nawabz, you might have gotten a kernel update
<nawabz> its a low spec machine
<asw3> what is the solution for "low graphic mode" its begin when i was started the pc ubuntu 9.10
<ivan_> #join ubuntu-mx
<nawabz> it fails just before anything loads
<coolbtk> I installed 9.10 Netbook remix on my Acer Aspire One D150 a few months ago. Everything worked great. I upgraded to 10.04 LTS this morning and suddenly my sound doesn't work anymore. I have already checked my pulse audio settings, and the output device is there, not muted, and volume is up.
<asw3> i dont have graphic card its on bord card
<asw3> its driver problem?
<ivan_> ubuntu en español
<ivan_> ?
<xiambax>  lol
<acerimmer> !es|ivan
<ubottu> ivan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xiambax> spekie no englash
<ratcheer> coolbtk: Try running alsamixer and checking the settings, there.
<nawabz> basically i had karmic koala but yesterday i clicked on upgrade
<crdlb> Wage: ah, that makes sense
<nawabz> it froze
<nawabz> i restarted thinking it will continue when it loads
<yfk> can I manage which applications run on which of my CPU cores?
<Marko38> ivan type   /join #ubuntu-mx
<nawabz> but it wont even let me load liveCD
<coolbtk> I have tried playing audio through several different programs, including audacious, which i have tried both the pulseaudio and alsa plugins
<asw3> someone know what is "low graphic mode"?
<acerimmer> nawabz: u can't boot live CD??  u changed bios?
<coolbtk> in alsamixer, all volumes are at max and none are muted
<asw3> why its happen?
<nawabz> no
<acerimmer> !bios|nawabz
<coolbtk> on both HDA Intel and PulseAudio
<nawabz> ok here is what i see
<ezrafree> hello
<nawabz> i see ubuntu logo
<nawabz> then i press a key to give me installation options
<nawabz> and boot from laskt install etc...
<ezrafree> omg upgrading ubuntu gets rid of all your personal settings?
<xiambax> omg omg omg, not my personalz settinz
<mgolisch> ezrafree: no it doesnt
<acerimmer> ezrafree: depends on where your /home is.  If /home is on dedicatd partition no changes
<asw3> how can i find the driver for the graphic card?
<Wage> crdlb: yeah, turning it off seems to have fixed everything. thanks for the help :)
<asw3> its graphic card on bord
<ezrafree> my /home is not on a dedicated, no
<mgolisch> the upgrade should not touch your $HOME
<dominicdinada> !omg | ezrafree, xiambax
<ubottu> ezrafree, xiambax: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<goose> How do I launch "Rouge" in a terminal? (From the bsdgames-nonfree package)
<acerimmer> ezrafree: your configs are in your /home as hidden files.  Show hiddens, copy.  Then copy back to /home after upgrade.  Just ot be safe
<spongebob> Hey all. Can anyone shed some light on grub issues with the Intel 815E chipset?
<xiambax> OH satire
<Ubuntu104> Anyone had issues with backlight after installing Nvidia driver 195....?
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I copy a large file? I am trying to copy 9GB file, but I always get "file too large" error.
<ezrafree> acerimmer: ahh okay, phew
<spongebob> ive installed like 5 versions of grub and they all fuck up with a different error
<ady> hi
<luis_> hi
<ezrafree> i really didn't feel like redoing everything, thanks
<Marko38> hi all, could use a little help, new to linux here, I've just updated to the latest ubuntu kernel, solved the problem of missing title bars on windows, got the radio buttons back on the right hand side of the monitor where they belong, now i need to get icons back on my desktop and restore the right click menus there, any suggestions?
<acerimmer> spongebob: are you wubi, multiple HDD"s or what
<spongebob> acerimmer: No, straight up ubuntu server install (tried 3 versions)
<nawabz> sorry if this is annoying but i need to write all in one go.its like when ever something needs to load, my screen goes blank but the machine remains on, lighst stay on.
<abstrakt> hmm, so i still can't record in audacity, but i went to the inputs and selected my USB device for recording input, and i went to software playthrough and selected that
<spongebob> acerimmer: single hard drive, no raid, PATA
<acerimmer> spongebob: upgrade or fresh install?
<Sm0kee> help whenever I log in to ubuntu my desktop is set to a virus screen
<abstrakt> but when i click record in audacity it just creates a new track and then does nothing
<spongebob> acerimmer:fresh
<spongebob> acerimmer: ubuntu server 10.something and 9.something
<Pelo> spongebob, the original cd/dvd of 10.04 had a problem with them, with grub , make sure you dl a recent cd , pref one of the desktop ones
<acerimmer> abstrakt: check your intput/output settings under "Sound".  Might take multiptle configs to get right
<luis_> i have some problems with grub2
<spongebob> Pelo: Yeah, but I tried other versions too
<luis_> I took apart /boot from /
<acerimmer> spongebob: what machine specs??
<markus_> hy everybody
 * Pelo has a problem with his hardware being two new 
<luis_> and update-grub2 fails
<ratcheer> coolbtk: Do you have more than one sound card?
<spongebob> acerimmer: its a 1ghz p3, 512mb SD RAM
<markus_> my icon in the tray for the network disappeared. how do I get it back?
<luis_> could you please tell me who to fix this problem?
<Pelo> markus_, try rightcklik the pannel,  add to pannel , see if it is in there
<asw3> what this command do?
<asw3> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<asw3> ?
<spongebob> This is the first ever time ive had a problem installing linux, lol
<acerimmer> spongebob:  Pelo is SO right.  Forgot that the Lucid release repaired the GNOME grub issues.  Alternate install might still be problematic.
<Sm0kee> HELP
<Sm0kee> HELP
<Sm0kee> HELP
<FloodBot2> Sm0kee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markus_> Pelo: Its not there
<coolbtk> Ratcheer: no, just the internal. I have used a bluetooth headset and usb headset in the past, but they are not connected and have not been since before the upgrade
<acerimmer> markus_: go to panel, right click add indicator applet
<spongebob> acerimmer: but I tried previos versions of server too
<Pelo> markus_, actualy it's part of the notificy zone icon
<mgolisch> Marko38: try going to /apps/nautilus/preferences/ in gconf-editor and tick the checbox on show_desktop
<mgolisch> Marko38: after that killall nautilus;nautilus
<acerimmer> spongebob: 9.10?
<spongebob> acerimmer: yeah
<ratcheer> coolbtk: Sorry, beyond that, I'm not sure. Anyone else?
<Polemus> !#@$ ... :) just can't get my damn onboard to be picked up :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acerimmer> spongebob: 9.10 didn't install either??
<Sm0kee> help
<spongebob> acerimmer: nope
<Marko38> mgolisch: will do, brb
<acerimmer> spongebob: does desktop install??
<dominicdinada> OK GUYS MY PROBLEM IS that something happened and when I removed a package it pulled to many dependancies and now Im getting Warnings CPU tempature is above the threshold.... errors
<nawabz> i origionally had 9.4 installed. pressed upgrade to 10.4. after getting onto installation, towards the middle it froze on me and i pulled the cord and restarted the machine. now i cant boot old ubuntu, new ubuntu or even LiveCD Ubuntu. i have a hp laptop. its ok, but little slow. it have not so good graphics card. i can change option from ubuntu boot options and text-mode to disable graphica...
<nawabz> ...installation. but i need someones help to get me out of this mess.
<Pelo> doesn'T   dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg work in 10.04  ?
<coolbtk> Ratcheer: thanks anyway. anyone else have any ideas? I haven't been running Linux long enough to have any idea what to do next.
<acerimmer> nawabz: wait one
<acerimmer> nawabz: if you have alternate install cd, that might work better
<luis_> bye
<asw3> what this command do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<nawabz> really? but i dont have blank cds anymore
<ezrafree> how can i remove bluez?
<goose> How do I launch "Rouge" in a terminal? (From the bsdgames-nonfree package)
<acerimmer> nawabz: USB??
<mgolisch> ezrafree: for what reason?
<Necrosporus> How to make sure ubuntu won't use my swap partition?
<mgolisch> ezrafree: and did you try that fix from the bugreport and rebooted? and it still doenst work?
<coolbtk> the input appears to be broken as well. nothing shown on the level meter even at max volume
<nawabz> yes but ive had bad experience booting from USB and
<kubuntero> hello :)
<kubuntero> how can I mount a software raid from the Live CD?
<ezrafree> mgolisch: that "fix" appears to disable bluetooth entirely
<acerimmer> nawabz: OK - time to go to Staples, buy cdrom and burn an alternate install CD.  Sorry.
<Necrosporus> Can I make my current OS go sleep instead of turning it off and boot ubuntu?
<acerimmer> Necrosporus: why don't u want /swap?
<nawabz> cool no problem
<acerimmer> Necrosporus: "hibernate"
<Necrosporus> acerimmer, because it would contain suspended image of RAM of my current OS
<mgolisch> ezrafree: so it doenst help?
<Polemus> screwit... i'll try tomorrow:)
<Polemus> thanx for all the help peeps
<acerimmer> Necrosporus: Ah.
<acerimmer> Necrosporus: i'll leave this one to the experts
<spongebob> anyone? :'(
<saika> ubuntu lucid with preemt kernel hangs or frezzes a lot... did i missed something to set up?
<Necrosporus> I know, but I must make sure ubuntu won't touch my harddrive — won't try to use swap and won't mount anything
<amagee> hey i just bought a couple of 1920x1080 monitors, but both the gnome display configurator thingy and the ati catalyst control panel only let me choose resolutions up to 1680x1050.. any idea how to force it to recognise 1920x1080?
<j800r> my Ubuntu 10.04 screencast is up on YouTube for anyone interested. Channel is the same as my nick in here
<abstrakt> acerimmer, well, the sound settings in the Ubuntu menu didn't change anything
<frmdstryr> does anyone know how to join the python irc
<kubuntero> !madam
<dominicdinada> j800r:  really showing people how to install ubuntu and stuff
<acerimmer> abstrakt: wait 1
<j800r> dominicdinada, sorry...no :\ only a review/brief overview
<frmdstryr> amagee does it work in 1920 x1080 with only one screen?
<amagee> umm let me try
<Narya> could anyone reccommend a cd ripper? bestbot seems to be retarded in that regard
<kubuntero> frmdstryr: try /join #python
<frmdstryr> rythmbox rips cd's i think
<frmdstryr> ah okay, thanks
<nawabz> free CD ripper 3.1
<goose> How do I launch "Rouge" in a terminal? (From the bsdgames-nonfree package)
<coolstuff> so
<markus_> Pelo: Its not there. Can't find a notifing zone icon either. maybe it disappeared in the new version?
<Narya> goose: are you sure you are not trying to launch Rogue?
<goose> Narya: I'm trying to launch the "Rouge" game which I installed via the bsdgames-nonfree package
<j800r> goose, a good tip for finding a launch command. add the program to panel, right-click it, select properties, and look where it says command
<j800r> then type that command into terminal
 * Narya nods
<goose> j800r: it's not in the panel.
<j800r> ahh
<goose> and neither "rouge" nor "bsdgames-nonfree" launches it.
<j800r> it don't have a frontend
<goose> nor does aptitude give me any hints as to what its launch command it.
<coolstuff> I'm gonna dual boot Ubuntu 10.04 on my mac, but I'm sorta confused and haven't found a good guide on how to install the latest version of it
<goose> aptitude search bsdgames-nonfree, for a description
<frmdstryr> mac or ubuntu?
<Pelo> markus_, the notification zone icon is there, i'Musing the new 10.04,  should be somewhere toward the bottom of the list,  it might just be nogify or somethign similar, I'm not sure of the english name I'm using a french version ,   "zone de notification" translates roughly as notification zone,  you might want to try restarting,  you might just have hidden it somehow,
<frmdstryr> installing ubuntu is pretty easy
<acerimmer> abstrakt: Check your Sound Preferences>Hardware.  Might neeed to tweak around the Hardware/Output
<coolstuff> well I just ordered a LiveCD
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i checked the sound preferences
<amagee> whoever it was that asked me if it works on 1920x1080 with one monitor (sorry i've forgotten who):  no, it still doesn't work
<coolstuff> of 10.04
<j800r> frmdstryr, installing Ubuntu is easier than Windows
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i want to listen to the output from my headphone jack on my computer
<zeleftikam> amen
<j800r> and that's saying something
<coolstuff> but
<acerimmer> abstrakt: Output Muted???
<frmdstryr> agreed haha
<coolstuff> kinda confused on how to
<abstrakt> acerimmer, no, i can turn on an mp3
<abstrakt> acerimmer, audacity just doesn't actually record
<abstrakt> i get "latency correction" error
<j800r> installing Slackware however....ouch..
<j800r> anyway. bed for me
<coolstuff> I need to create a partition on BootCamp, but not too sure about the rest
<acerimmer> abstrakt: check your sound setttings.  is Output muted?  And try rythmbox for playback
<woodyjlw> hi I got WOW working under wine ok now but cant get a working shortcut to desktop. I copied the wow folder from windows. anyone know how to make the wow.exe into a working shortcut on desktop
<kubuntero> hi thechef
<frmdstryr> coolstuff: did you try youtube?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: latency error - are your running the RT kernel??
<Marko38> woot that got it thanks, got scarey when about 200 windows tried to open, but my desktop works again :)
<kubuntero> can I use the live CD to view a Software RAID set of disks ?
<coolstuff> yeah, there was only stuff for VMware and no 10.04 guides
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i don't know
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i asked how to find that out like twice
<abstrakt> acerimmer, earlier
<abstrakt> no one responded
<frmdstryr> woodyjw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146225
<markus_> whats the command to start the network monitor icon? Guess its the same as with the volume icon. There is a command but you can't select it in the menu
<acerimmer> abstrakt: oK let's walk thru.  reboot and DON'T use the RT kernel
<kubuntero> hi wers
<histo> abstrakt: alsamixer you can see if outputs and inputs are muted. and in system > peferences > sound you can control which output you are using under the hardware tab
<abstrakt> acerimmer, well i already rebooted, i didn't pay attention though to whether i had yet another new kernel
<abstrakt> histo, yeah i want to be using my default laptop headphone jack for output
<abstrakt> for now
<abstrakt> but the USB interface for input
<abstrakt> eventually i'll do it all through the USB so i can zero latency monitoring
<wers> hello kubuntero aga a
<abstrakt> but for now, i don't have a headphone jack adapter :/
<abstrakt> so i have to use my laptop jack
<acerimmer> abstrakt: reboot/come back/no rt kernel.  i'll be here
<abstrakt> hmm
<abstrakt> alsamixer doesn't show my USB device
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ok i'll do that hold on
<coolstuff> so yeah, I don't wanna screw anything up and wipe out my harddrive
<wers> gwibber on lucid doesn't load my stream. any idea why?
 * kubuntero waves at wers 
<acerimmer> coolstuff: back up everything first...then take babysteps and THINK.  No changes to HDD without the system offering you an out.
<histo> abstrakt: what is the usb device a mic or something?
<abstrakt> histo, M-Audio Fast Track
<coolstuff> yeah I'll def. backup first
<coolstuff> but don't I need reefit or something like that?
<acerimmer> coolstuff:wubi install, ubuntu only or dual??
<coolstuff> dual boot
<acerimmer> coolstuff: whoah, you're on a mac??
<coolstuff> with bootcamp
<coolstuff> yeah
<abstrakt> histo, it's just basically a "musicians" input box
<acerimmer> OK, you have the ubuntu mactel install page there?
<abstrakt> it has balanced inputs for studio microphones and guitar jacks and stuff
<coolstuff> page?
<mcsenna> Hi, I have a wireless adapter whch works fine with windows but I'm not sure how to set it up in Ubuntu which justshows it as a usb storage device Ithik. Anyone got anyideas?
<abstrakt> histo, the input device is recognized by ardour
<abstrakt> but i get that wierd latency error
<abstrakt> i'm gonna reboot, brb
<acerimmer> coolstuff: wait one  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<amorphous> hey! I just installed lucid 10.4 kubuntu, but no mp3 support, no ubuntuone and nothing online relating to anything about either :/ is there no kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<spacebison> So I have a laptop and desktop running 9.10 that were updating when the screens both went blank and now the desktop won't boot up at all and the laptop will only run in terminal mode. Any idea what's going on?
<coolstuff> ah, I dont have a macbook
<michael1982> HEY ALL
<acerimmer> coolstuff: machine specs
<coolstuff> I have an iMac running 10.5
<michael1982> should i upgrade
<zetheroo> is it just me or does EXT4 seem to be slower than ever ... !?
<coolstuff> lets seeee
<michael1982> wat games can i play on here
<mcsenna> Any wireless gurus here?
<acerimmer> coolstuff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<coolstuff> processor is a 1.83 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, Memory is 512 MB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
<acerimmer> !games|michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<coolbtk> Trying again in case someone has any ideas... I just did a network upgrade from 9.10 Netbook Remix to 10.04 LTS on my Acer Aspire One D150. The sound settings all look the same as before in both pulseaudio and alsamixer. Sound worked before, now it doesn't.
<Necrosporus> Try ubuntu without installing... install ubuntu without trying
<Necrosporus> coolbtk, try to run alsaconf
<Necrosporus> sudo alsaconf
<coolstuff> so I'll want to get rEFIt...
<Necrosporus> It makes sound work
<spacebison> So I have a laptop and desktop running 9.10 that were updating when the screens both went blank and now the desktop won't boot up at all and the laptop will only run in terminal mode. Any idea what's going on?
<acerimmer> coolstuff: honestly, i've never installed on a mac.
<zetheroo> I heard that EXT2 was faster than EXT3 and 4 ...
<coolbtk> Necrosporus: sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<coolstuff> yeah, I'm reading this guide, maybe I'll get a clearer idea
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I don't think so
<woodyjlw> can anyone tell me how to make my wow  on my desktop?  it is in my home folder
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: Even Google have or will soon be going from Ext2 to Ext4
<frmdstryr> is the #python room down?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ok rebooted
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: they also hired the lead Ext4 developer though
<acerimmer> acerimmer: hey
<Necrosporus> coolbtk, apt-get install alsaconf ?
<thisguykills> hi can someone help me with my built in speakers?
<Necrosporus> * sudo
<abstrakt> using Linux mobile-nix 2.6.31-21-generic-pae #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 08:47:55 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: but Ext4 is so slow ...
<frmdstryr> thisguykills: whats wrong?
<Faust> Hi
<Faust> secret
<wildbat> zetheroo, in my case i feel it is faster ~
<greezmunkey> Hey! Chack this: http://imagebin.org/96060
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: especially with anything to do with dpkg ...
<thisguykills> frmdstryr the mic isnt working
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I don't think Ubuntu has all the features of Ext4 enabled by default,  yes if I remember correctly this is correct
<UbuntuJeff> Necrosporus, in newer versions of Ubuntu, alsa conf isn't installed with alsa utils anymore just so you know.
<zetheroo> wildbat: faster than what?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: some of those features could help speed it up for you
<wildbat> zetheroo, then ext3 ~ never actually used ext2 thou
<Necrosporus> UbuntuJeff, alsaconf always makes my sound work
<Necrosporus> On slackware
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: how are these features enabled/disabled?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I don't know enough about it to answer that
<frmdstryr> thisguykills: open sound preferences, click on the input tab, does a device show up?
<UbuntuJeff> Necrosporus, maybe on slackware yes, but its hard to get it back on Ubuntu, I spent 3 hours the other day trying to find how to get a alsa conf and its not a simple sudo apt-get install anymore
<zetheroo> wildbat: the downside with ext2 is no journaling ... but I turn it off with Ext3 and 4 anyhow ...
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: however XFS  is also meant to be a pretty fast file system
<woodyjlw> trying to make a desktop shortcut of my wow.exe from my world of warcraft folder whitch is in my home folder. can anyone help ?
<thisguykills> yeah it shows up
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: true
<coolstuff> yeah, okay I got a good idea how to install now, thanks acerimmer
<thisguykills> oh never mind
<thisguykills> it was muted
<thisguykills> haha sorry
<wildbat> zetheroo, lol why don't you just use ext2 then ?
<frmdstryr> woodyjlw your home folder is /home/your_username/
<acerimmer> coolstuff: good luck man.  enjoy your box
<Necrosporus> UbuntuJeff, it is why I use slackware: much easier to figure out, how to do things...
<frmdstryr> desktop is /home/your_username/Desktop
<coolstuff> thanks man. Gonna go now, adios
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: do you know anything about compiling your own kernel to suit your CPU?
<UbuntuJeff> Necrosporus, some people would disagree, everyone has an opinion, like my myself. I can't stand Slackware lol
<mophead> is there a known sound problem with 10.04?
<frmdstryr> mophead: with microphones?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: normally there isn't a reason to compile your own kernel
<Necrosporus> UbuntuJeff, isn't Slackware more user-friendly then ubuntu?
<zetheroo> wildbat: yeah ... I dunno ... I did have my /boot partitioned in ext2 and that improved things a bit
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: a proper reason
<powertool08> ln -s /path/to/exe /path/to/desktop/shortcut (I may have the paths backwards)
<bazhang> Necrosporus, UbuntuJeff please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mophead> frmdstryr : no, I can't play sound on youtube and such but other sound files (e.g. .avi files) work fi ne
<frmdstryr> 32 or 64 bit
<UbuntuJeff> mophead, that sounds like a problem with your flash not a Ubuntu 10.04 issue
<siimo> oh crap IBex EOL'd?
<coolbtk> ok... another problem in the way of that. I was installing a package using the Synaptic Package Manager and it hung. Showing the terminal window, the last line is "Starting Pioneers meta-server...done." but it's only 75% done with all processes. CTRL+C doesn't work. any way to stop this other than a reboot?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: if you use your own kernel in Ubuntu,  then you can't really get support for problems,  in here, as far as I know
<mophead> It was fine until I updated ubuntu
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: performance? as I understand it the generic kernel is compiled against an Intel Pentium Pro CPU ... not an Intel C2D ... and this would compromise performance
<xcl> hi
<UbuntuJeff> mophead, 64 bit or 32?
<xcl> mine is 32
<frmdstryr> flash support is pretty bad in 64 bit
<siimo> zetheroo: yeah compromise performance by 0.0001% its negligible
<UbuntuJeff> frmdstryr, I would siagree I am running 64 bit and have no problem at all with flash
<UbuntuJeff> *disagree
<zetheroo> siimo: you sure its that little?
<Coppermine> mophead: u can always download chrome which has flash packet altogether try if that works?
<Necrosporus> I booted up Ubuntu latest in my virtual QEMU machine, but can see only black screen
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I have a link for you
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: if you want to know how to do it, compile your own kernel
<xcl> can you help me?
<spacebison> So I have a laptop and desktop running 9.10 that were updating when the screens both went blank and now the desktop won't boot up at all and the laptop will only run in terminal mode. Any idea what's going on?
<mophead> UbuntuJeff : I always forget, but it did have flash problems before
<kubuntero> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<frmdstryr> well for me anyways, it will gray out and often stop when loading different pages
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: not to mention all the zillions of drivers etc that are in the kernel which you don't actually need ... I understand that you can bring it down to a quarter of the size ...
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ok forget about audio for a sec
<frmdstryr> (using grooveshark)
<abstrakt> lol
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: yes  that's right
<abstrakt> acerimmer, how do i get video from my firewire camera, onto my machine
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: there are drivers in there that you don't need
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: thing is,  normally it woudn't matter
<acerimmer> acerimmer: do you have firewire port??
<Necrosporus> I can see nothing but blackscreen
<acerimmer> abstrakt: u have firewire port
<xcl> how can i use bind9
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: because the kernel is so small anyhow ... right!?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I have a link
<TraceRoute> any of you figure out how to fix usplash well i guess its called plymouth now after installing nvidia drivers?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: for you
<UbuntuJeff> spacebison, sounds like the kernel got upgraded on both of them and it caused your video drivers to mess up. If you can get to the terminal, do you know how to cp and that via the terminaL?
<mophead> a-ha
<mophead> sound works fine in opera. must be a ff problem AGAIN
<techzg> is there a command to turn off webcam
<mophead> <headdesk>
<abstrakt> acerimmer, yes of course, i've got my camera turned, on, the firewire cable is connected from my camera to the machine
<abstrakt> i have two clips i've recorded on the tape that's in the camera
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I guess the thing is I have not been happy with my Ubuntu system' performance lately .... it seems to be doing more or less what Windowz would tend to do after a while ... just getting slower and less reliable on the hefty jobs ...
<abstrakt> and i can press record right now if i want
<acerimmer> abstrakt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewirehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<frmdstryr> mophead, usually for me closing out of ff and reopening will fix sound problems
<acerimmer> abstrakt: whoops double tap  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<abstrakt> acerimmer, er, can you repaste that properly pls? :)
<abstrakt> thx
<abstrakt> awesome
<mophead> frmdstryr : I rebooted the machine to no effect
<abstrakt> *click*
<FloodBot2> abstrakt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: hefty jobs such as?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: but afaik there is no real maintenance to be done on a Linux box that will improve performance ... or is there!?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: virtual machines for one
<frmdstryr> mophead: what version ff do you have
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: maybe just failing RAM or something, but yes you can compile your own kernel
<techzg> is there a good utility to capture images out of webcam
<frmdstryr> cheeze
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-compile-linux-kernel
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: more and more the hard drive will just grind away ...
<acerimmer> !cheese|techzg
<acerimmer> techzg: "cheese"
<techzg> frmdstryr: i cannot see webcam preview on cheese? any help please
<frmdstryr> techzg: check the Ubuntu Software Center
<amagee> anyone have any idea how to tell gnome that 1920x1080 is actually the right resolution for my monitors, where it seems to only accept 1680x1050?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: failing hard drive maybe then?
<mophead> frmdstryr : 3.6.3
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: thanks for the link ...
<UbuntuJeff> mophead, go here and install the one that says APT for Ubuntu 9.04+...some people have same problem as you do installing that one fixed it for them. http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: np and yes it does seem to be a good one
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I doubt it ... it's about 3 months old
<techzg> acerimmer: I cannot see image preview on cheese, any pointers to solve it?
<acerimmer> techzg: u have skype??
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: i'll try that myself some time in a vm
<techzg> acerimmer: yes
<frmdstryr> mophead : do videos work, just not sound?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: maybe it's because I upgraded to Lucid instead of doing a fresh install ... :P
<mophead> thanks UbuntuJeff , but it says choose an application to open file with
<acerimmer> techzg: start skype and do the webcam check
<mophead> frmdstryr : yes, the video runs fine, but with no sound
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: maybe, but probably not
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: if you got  any boot up issues though well there are some issues
<UbuntuJeff> mophead, yes and it should show in the list apturl
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: is there any way to check the "health" of a hdd?
<UbuntuJeff> mophead, click okay and then click yes
<jrib> !away > mophead|afk
<ubottu> mophead|afk, please see my private message
<bambang> hi
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: no boot issues ... that I know of .. though it does take it's sweet time now to show the Ubuntu boot screen
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: oh
<UbuntuJeff> !away > UbuntuJeff
<ubottu> UbuntuJeff, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: do you see black at all, when loading up?
<frmdstryr> giggity haha
<quagmire> ;)
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: yes ... with a blinking white thing ...
<zetheroo> :P
<frmdstryr> anyone know why the #python room doesnt work?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: oh
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: which card?
<techzg> acerimmer: I clicked on test on Skype but, nothing happens?
<zetheroo> cursor
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: Intel
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: ok there is an Intel issue
<UbuntuJeff> frmdstryr, if you meed under freenode, it works
<UbuntuJeff> frmdstryr, *mean
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I had an issue after upgrading ... but sorted it out
<kubuntero> Anyone here knows how to manage Software RAID devices?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo:  there is also an issue if propritary or nivida drivers are installed
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I guess generally it's ok
<acerimmer> techzg: verify Skype Options>Video Devices>Test?
<sebsebseb> for boot up
<frmdstryr> how do i do that?
<Guest924> have a new pc, installed new ubuntu, video plays shabby,,,any ideas??
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: for some reason all the Nvidia driver had installed themselves ... so I removed them all and then Desktop effects worked again
<nixbox> hi all
<anthony> hi guys
<techzg> acerimmer: yes, I did that. I clicked on 'test' and nothing happened
<kubuntero> hi
<anthony> i need same help
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: that's odd, espesaily with Intel
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ok so i have the raw1394 kernel module loaded
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: I have a feeling upgrading is just no good ...
<acerimmer> techzg: Pretty sure your camera isn't recognized by ubuntu.  might need to check the webcam site for a linux driver
<abstrakt> but Kino reports that either the module isn't loaded or i don't have permissions to access /dev/raw1394
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: upgrading useauly goes fine
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: odd? you mean the Nvidia driver installing themselves?
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: you can clean install though if you want to of course
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: yes that's what I meant
<abstrakt> but /dev/dv1394 and /dev/raw1394 both definitely exist
<acerimmer> abstrakt: video / ubuntu studio is SO over my head.  Sorry.
<nixbox> i am running lucid lynx, and have a laptop with atheros wireless card (using ath5k drivers), for some reason, network manager does not connect automatically to the wireless network I have configured, it only connects when i manually select the network from the list
<techzg> acerimmer: It did work earlier though but, I don't why it doesn't work now.
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: yeah.. very odd ...
<anthony> i need same help. how can i remove the kubuntu desktop im using ubuntu 9.10 i just what to use plane ubuntu. can any one help me!
<techzg> acerimmer: skype does show that I have a webcam
<acerimmer> techzg: worked with earlier ubuntu?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: how do you check the performance or health of a hdd?
<techzg> acerimmer: yes
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: I asked a guy else where, he has told me something
<techzg> acerimmer: is there a command to turn off webcam
<kubuntero> zetheroo: smartmontools
<lanklank> new pc: installed ubuntu 10.04 64-bits, video plays shocky,,,any ideas?? i tried mplayer and vlc
<kubuntero> techzg: plugin it out?
<zetheroo> kubuntero: is that a command?
<sebsebseb> !info palimpset
<ubottu> Package palimpset does not exist in lucid
<acerimmer> techzg: internal or external cam
<techzg> acerimmer: internal cam
<frmdstryr> i have my account set to chat.freenode.net is that right?
<Zburatorul> guys, I need some advice on whether to file a bug or not
<Zburatorul> after upgrading the kernel, AFS stopped working
<anthony> i need same help. how can i remove the kubuntu desktop im using ubuntu 9.10 i just what to use plane ubuntu. can any one help me!
<acerimmer> techzg: google the cam manufacturer and see if there's an updated linux driver.  sorry can't help more.  My upgrde went embarrassingly smooth.
<Zburatorul> because upgrading the kernel didn't take care of building a new module and installing it
<bazhang> !puregnome > anthony
<ubottu> anthony, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: System>Admin...>Hard Disk Utility ??
<frmdstryr> anthony, google it, you have to uninstall the kde package and reinstall gnome i think
<kubuntero> Anyone here knows how to manage Software RAID devices?
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: hey, I have this weird issue where apt-get and synaptic constantly ask me to insert the Lucid CD when i want to install something ...
<mophead|afk> UbuntuJeff , frmdstryr : YAY! Thanks so much :) APT worked.
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: well he was saying about some sort of palimpset  program,  that you may already have installed.  He also says about gnome-disk-utilty
<frmdstryr> zetheroo check your repositories
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: gnome-disk-utility
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: ok that's odd
<zetheroo> sebsebseb: ok ... cool ...
<bazhang> zetheroo, remove the cd from your sources.list
<zetheroo> frmdstryr: they are all enabled
<sebsebseb> zetheroo: two odd issues after an upgrade, may as well clean install then I guess
<frmdstryr> *agree
<acerimmer> techgz:  could also try software center.  Delete cheese/skype then reinstall
<zetheroo>  sebsebseb: ha .. yeah
<coolbtk> Necrosporus: there is no package alsaconf available...
<zetheroo>  sebsebseb: I just have SO many apps ... argh
<frmdstryr> anyone know where the slideshow wallpaper script is?
<frmdstryr> i want to make a gui for it
<Necrosporus> coolbtk, why ubuntu not slackware or other?
<greezmunkey> sebsebseb: Hmm, I like this new HDD utility I think.
<lanklank> i need help plz, when i play videofiles, they play crappy, and sound is bit chopped up
<Zburatorul> fmdstryr, hold on
<frmdstryr> lanklank, what are your computer's specs?
<coolbtk> Necrosporus: because I like the Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<kprav33n> I am missing the volume control applet in my 10.04 that I upgraded from 9.10.
<zetheroo> greezmunkey: which one?
<Zburatorul> i was looking at this yesterday
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: oh I don't know about that,  plus not even on Ubuntu right now :)
<acerimmer> lanklank: from cdrom youtube or what
<kprav33n> Does anyone face this problem?
<sebsebseb> greezmunkey: another distro instead
<lanklank> frmdstryr, just avi files, i have phenom x6
<greezmunkey> zetheroo: the new one in Lucid.
<coolbtk> Necrosporus: although if I can't get the sound to actually play, I'm going to have to go to something else. My computer is my phone.
<michael1982> SO WAT KIND OF SOFTWARE CAN I USE ON HERE
<lanklank> frmdstryr i have ubuntu 10.04 64 bits
<frmdstryr> hmm... what video player?
<acerimmer> !caps|michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> !software > michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982, please see my private message
<lanklank> frmdstryr vlc, mplayer
<sebsebseb> michael1982: loads of stuff
<sebsebseb> michael1982: right so brand new to Ubuntu?
<frmdstryr> corrupt file?
<acerimmer> michael1982: what do u wnat to do??
<coolbtk> Everything looks like it is playing sound, including the pulseaudio level meters, just nothing actually comes out of the speakers
<Necrosporus> Is ubuntu more stable then kubuntu, or it's only conjecture?
<abstrakt> ok cool
<abstrakt> got the video capturing
<zetheroo> greezmunkey: wow it is nice ... and all the SMART info ... cool
<abstrakt> that works fine
<bazhang> Necrosporus, please stay on topic
<abstrakt> now, for the audio capturing
<abstrakt> also, any ideas how to stream something live to the computer "while" it's recording?
<zetheroo> greezmunkey: mine says Powered On: 44.9 days ... does that mean it's 44.9 days old?
<Necrosporus> bazhang, which topic?
<Zburatorul> you need to add an .xml file in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/
<bazhang> Necrosporus, ubuntu support.
<sebsebseb> michael1982: this is a good start to find out more about what you can do with Ubuntu
<abstrakt> cuz right now the camera only seems to work with kino in "Playback" aka "VCR" mode
<Zburatorul> look for the examples in there
<abstrakt> acerimmer, ?
<sebsebseb> !manual | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<michael1982> i want to play a ton of games and  play around with stuff
<lao5> I find empathy always becomes gray and unaccessable in ubuntu10.04. can you tell me why?
<kpear78> hi how do i install wubi
<nixbox> i am running lucid lynx, and have a laptop with atheros wireless card (using ath5k drivers), for some reason, network manager does not connect automatically to the wireless network I have configured, it only connects when i manually select the network from the list
<michael1982> is it worth it upgrading to 10.04
<sebsebseb> michael1982: browse Software Centre and/or  Synaptic for games
<acerimmer> abstrakt: yeah
<kpear78> every time i restart just automaticlt loads xp
<sebsebseb> michael1982: yes and no, depends what you want to do, and what version you are on
<abstrakt> acerimmer, heh, yeah to what now?
<frmdstryr> reinstall grub
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i have the video capturing, so that's cool
<sebsebseb> michael1982: and to some extent your hardware I guess
<frmdstryr> at kpear78
<abstrakt> now i need the audio to capture
<kpear78> ok i will try to reinstall
<sebsebseb> kpear78: better to use
<acerimmer> abstrakt: see the wiki.  I pretty much use Studio for text creations.
<sebsebseb> kpear78: a partitioend install of Wubi really
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | kpear78
<ubottu> kpear78: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zetheroo> whats this? "$echo -e \\033c = Ctrl L, Alt + F9 =???"   bambang PM'ed me with this ... :P
<coolbtk> I'm going to ask one more time, since Necrosporus obviously wants to help me by convincing me to switch to another distro... I did a network upgrade from 9.10 Netbook Remix to 10.04 LTS this morning on my Acer Aspire One D150. All my sound settings still look the same in PulseAduio and ALSA. I had sound before, I have none now. The PulseAudio level meters show that sound is at least getting that far, and it detects my sound card, bu
<abstrakt> acerimmer, lol wtf?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, text?
<frmdstryr> can someone help me getting to the #python room?
<sebsebseb> kpear78: make sure Wubi is removed, before doing such an install though
<abstrakt> acerimmer, what do you mean by text creations?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: books, manuals, flyers, folders.
<roberto_> how do I get the page up/page down keys to work in gedit ?
<bazhang> !register > frmdstryr
<ubottu> frmdstryr, please see my private message
<roberto_> I mean the gnome ternminal
<acerimmer> abstrakt: i.e. i haven't yet created my film or music materpiece
<abstrakt> roberto_, you switch to gvim instead :P
<frmdstryr> is your keyboard layout correct
<cyrus_mc> I just updated to 10.04. In my fstab I have an NFS mount. Sometimes the end point is not turned on and with this versino of Ubuntu it stops the boot process and asks me to skip or wait, anyway to get around that?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, uhhh, ok do you run ubuntu studio?
<roberto_> abstrakt: lol
<bambang> in shell, Ctrl + L is  "$echo -e \\033c", Alt + F9 =???
<roberto_> how do I get the page up/page down keys to work in the gnome terminal ?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: studio had the tools that plain ubuntu did not.
<abstrakt> roberto_, when you say "work"
<Necrosporus> coolbtk, not really, I just offer you one of possible solution... But if you like ubuntu, it's better to stay on it, because on other distro you will get other problems
<abstrakt> roberto_, what do you want them to do?
<Necrosporus> probably
<abstrakt> acerimmer, do you run studio?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: everyday
<abstrakt> acerimmer, and what tools were those?
<roberto_> abstrakt: oo, I mean I guess they do work .. right now they play a drum sound.  but I'd like to scroll up the lines in the buffer instead :)
<Necrosporus> coolbtk, try to disable pulse audio daemon
<acerimmer> abstrakt: sribus for one
<Necrosporus> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop or somehing
<abstrakt> acerimmer, you mean scribus?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i don't think i have the real time kernel installed
<acerimmer> abstrakt: yes.
<abstrakt> acerimmer, how can i find out if i have the realtime kernel installed...
<acerimmer> abstrakt: new kernel will show up in the grub menu at boot
<roberto_> abstrakt: uname -a I would guess shows rt if it is the rt kernel ?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: linux - kernel - yada yada "rt"
<abstrakt> acerimmer, yeah i don't have that at boot
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i made a note when you asked me to reboot
<abstrakt> acerimmer, and uname -a doesn't report an "rt" kernel either
<abstrakt> acerimmer, synaptic finds an rt-kernel image
<acerimmer> abstrakt: what method did you use to install stuio
<zetheroo> how can I tell if the version of Virtual Box I have installed is the 64bit version or not?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, but it's not installed
<ouyes> hi all when i try to make a makefile there are errors but i have all the requirements,glibc 2.4 pthreads,libxml2(i use sudo apt-get install glibc, but it can not find it ) what is wrong?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: what method did you use to install studio?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i just installed the ubuntustudio-desktop package from synaptic
<Klick> hi
<acerimmer> abstrakt: wiait 1
<Klick> is there a program in ubuntu to compile several flash video files into one?
<crypt-0> avidemux should do it Klick
<coolbtk> wow. I feel like an idiot now. Apparently all I had to do was switch the output to the speakers... I didn't have the option to switch between the speakers and the jack before, now i do.
<abstrakt> acerimmer, k
<acerimmer> abstrakt: any new applications??
<onetinsoldier> ouyes: show me an exact error message
<abstrakt> acerimmer, what do you mean
<Klick> is there a program in ubuntu to compile several flash video files into one?
<abstrakt> acerimmer, what do you mean by new applications
<frmdstryr> kino, its a dv eitor
<PHLAK> anony know why clickin in a window doesn't bring it to the front? ( I have to click on the title bar to get it to jump to the front)
<acerimmer> abstrakt: Applications>Sound & Video>Audio Production or Video Production
<mannyv> i just install lucid server with a raid1 and it wont boot I  am getting no init found and a busybox prompt. anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<trystan> i have a question about upgrading from 9.04 (to 9.10) to 10.04.
<abstrakt> acerimmer, um, yeah what of it
<abstrakt> i have audacity and ardour
<abstrakt> both
<coolbtk> still have nothing on my internal mic though, and no similar "connector" setting for that
<abstrakt> but neither will record anything
<abstrakt> when i click record in either, i get basically nothing
<bazhang> trystan, need to take all steps, no skipping version
 * abstrakt wonders if he needs to run those as root as well
<onetinsoldier> ouyes: i'd guess that you don't have the header files installed, the -dev packages for the libs
<abstrakt> i had to run kino as root to get it to work
<acerimmer> abstrakt: just checking.  It's possible that synaptic missed some packages.  Wait one for cli
<Klick> is there a program in ubuntu to compile several flash video files into one?
<bambang> Ctrl + L = "$echo -e \\033c", do u know Alt + F9 = ??????
<trystan> bazhang, i know that part... but i like shortcuts.  my question is will i have to reinstall things like my firewall program... or will my settings (like the icons on my top toolbar) change?
<abstrakt> aha
<abstrakt> that was it
<abstrakt> have to run that shit as root
<abstrakt> figures
<FloodBot2> abstrakt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CaptainTrek> !language | abstrakt
<abhijain> bambang: USE HTML5
<bazhang> trystan, which firewall program?
<ubottu> abstrakt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * abstrakt hugs his enter key
<abstrakt> i'm gonna get banned by floodbot lol
<trystan> bazhang, Firestarter
<PHLAK> why wont windows jump to the front when I click in it? I have to click the title bar for it to jump.
<acerimmer> abstrakt: terminal command to get complete ubuntu studio  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JjXP1CYj
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i still don't have the realtime kernel installed though
<elky> the word run and words for poop are things that really should not share sentences kthxbai
<bazhang> trystan, they will be upgraded across the various releases
<abstrakt> it's an older kernel from what i can see
<abstrakt> .9
<abstrakt> as opposed to .21
<acerimmer> abstrakt: check the pastebin
<trystan> very cool, bazhang.  it won't mess up my data or anything either, will it?
<trystan> i mean, i know i should have back ups
<kprav33n> I figured out why my volume control icon disappeared after upgrade. It is now merged with the indicator applet.
<bazhang> trystan, keep backups of course :)
<MarquisDeMizzle> after upgrading to 10.04 my /etc/hosts file is getting replaced by NetworkManager on every reboot.  anyone seen something similar?
<trystan> bazhang - of course.  but i shouldn't need them... should i?
<acerimmer> abstrakt: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video linux-rt
<bazhang> trystan, no issues here doing same, but better to play it safe; you said you had a separate home partition, correct?
<YuviPanda> my lucid upgrade went awry, so I'm redoing it by using  a LiveCD and chrooting
<trystan> bazhang, actually i didn't - but i do have a second hard drive in my computer i can use
<abstrakt> acerimmer, i think i'll just stick with linux-rt for now
<abstrakt> thx tho
<YuviPanda> but it's been stuck at "Regenerating hal fdi cache" for the past 10 mins or so
<YuviPanda> suggestions?
<histo> hello
<greekpenguin> hi
<bambang> Ctrl + L = "$echo -e \\033c", do u know Alt + F9 = ??????
<acerimmer> abstrakt: don't forget to do the post-install steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<zetheroo> you guys seeing this stuff? : New Ubuntu eats more power than Windows 7
<zetheroo> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1610079/new-ubuntu-eats-power-windows
<bazhang> zetheroo, dont paste here
<zetheroo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_windows_part2&num=2
<zetheroo> oops
<zetheroo> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> zetheroo, this is not chit chat. its support ONLY
<Izinucs> for some reason pastbinit is not working for me.. when I try to pastbinit a file it only returns "http://pastebin.com" .. any idea what's happening?
<PHLAK> why wont my windows jump to the front when they get focus? I have to click the title bar for it to jump.
<bazhang> Izinucs, its pastebinit
<abstrakt> k installing realtime kernel now
<abstrakt> hopefully it still works :)
<zetheroo> bazhang: I was going to ask about it ...
<PHLAK> why wont windows jump to the front when I click in it? I have to click the title bar for it to jump.
<bazhang> zetheroo, then do so in the -offtopic channel
<Izinucs> bazhang: yea.. I spelled it correctly when I tried it....
<trystan> bazhang, one more question - will my little setting change? like my top and bottom menu bars are almost transparent.  will that change when i upgrade?
<LuisV> hello, good evening, is possible to change the startup sound theme with another sound archive?..like an mp3
<zetheroo> bazhang: ask for support in the offtopic channel? You know they don't dig that!
<bazhang> trystan, mine did not, if you have some custom third party themes they may not work
<zetheroo> bazhang: but if you say so ...
<YuviPanda> great, now when I run 'top' from my livecd, I get a Input/Output error
<trystan> bazhang, i don't, so it shouldn't change.  did you see my comment above somewhere where i mentioned i have a second hard drive i can use for backup?
<bazhang> trystan, then should be okay. my themes, fiddling etc remained constant
<mdg2> Hello!  I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 - just now it won't boot and the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock keys all blink in unison a number of times before it shuts off.  Any idea what this is?
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: !!!!
<LuisV> [_]P
<zetheroo> so how do I check my power consumption?
<trystan> awesome, thanks, bazhang!
 * trystan *poof*
<Jonathancwtn> Question, I have Alsa installed, newest version - but Im getting no audio.  Anyone an expert in this realm?
<bambang> can u solve my problem: Ctrl + L = "$echo -e \\033c", do u know Alt + F9 = ??????
<mdg2> Hello!  I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 - just now it won't boot and the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock keys all blink in unison a number of times before it shuts off.  Any idea what this is?
<uLinux> Lucid is buggy
<acerimmer> zetheroo: System Monitor
<hellphyre> Lucid is awesome... and buggy...
<bazhang> uLinux, please file some bug reports then
<zetheroo> uLinux: heh .. isn't that true of all OS's?
<Hyp3r> How do I play a sound using command line
<LuisV> is possible to change the startup sound theme with another sound archive?..like a mp3
<myrl> hello
<uLinux> im comparing with Karmic
<Hyp3r> or more accurate Terminal
<mdg2> Hyp3r: yes - what format?
<myrl> how can i install windows without destroying grub?
<zetheroo> uLinux: what are you experiencing?
<lao5> empathy is not very smooth in ubuntu 10.04
<Hyp3r> mdg2 doesnt matter
<uLinux> monitor issues after boot
<mgolisch> myrl: you cant
<myrl> how can i install windows without destroying grub?
<uLinux> the image
<myrl> why
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: is you alive?
<mgolisch> myrl: because windows allways overwrites the mbr?
<zetheroo> YAY ... I found out the problem with my Virtual Box and the HDD grinding!!! - I was using the 32bit version in 64bit Ubuntu ... heh ...
<YuviPanda> it's getting stuck at hal installation again :(
<mgolisch> myrl: but you can just restore grub from a livecd after installing windows
<YuviPanda> is the fact that I'm upgrading from a chroot responsible?
<JeoTheLeo> I want to upgrade to Lucid using my already downloaded desktop iso
<dbum_> LuisV: you can change the sound but I'm pretty sure it has to be OGG.  I just used audacity to convert my mp3 to OGG
<mdg2> Hyp3r: I like moc (Music on console)
<acerimmer> myrl: can't.  windows WILL write a mbr record.  You'll have to reinstall grub
<myrl> mgolisch cant you make it not to write mbr?
<rww> JeoTheLeo: You can't. Only the alternate CD supports upgrades, not the desktop CD.
<mgolisch> myrl: no
<myrl> mgolisch oh ok
<bazhang> JeoTheLeo, need the alternate for that
<myrl> mgolisch thanks for the help
<wsa> okay, so in 10.04, the 'interface' preference menu thing is gone -- what do I need to change in gconf-editor to have menus and buttons be just text and no icons?
<JeoTheLeo> thanks mgolisch and bazhang
<undecim> myrl: I suppose that some old BIOSes can block writing to the MBR, but it might make Windows installation fail
<VinceN> Good Evening all, Wondering if anyone had any idea's on how we can Sync Tomboy notes with an iPOD Touch notes program.
<acerimmer> wsa: ubuntu tweak application can do that
<myrl> mgolisch ok
<boletow> ubuntu 10.04 crashes frequently after upgrade, does anyone has the same issue
<[BT]Brendan> All of a sudden I can only see 1 folder on my ntfs partition in nautilus and command line with ls ad I have no idea why that have disappeared.
<acerimmer> !anyone|boletow
<ubottu> boletow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dranyam> guys I dual booted windows 7 and 10.04 and all seemed fine until i went back to boot windows and it gives me the schtick about wanting to run chkdisk but it cant any idea what caused this or how to fix it ?
<CaptainTrek> dranyam: the partition size changed, so thats why
<CaptainTrek> just run it
<CaptainTrek> or dont run it
<undecim> dranyam: Windows wants to chdisk after changes to the partition
<dranyam> and now it gives me that error every time.... I mean it eventually boots windows but jeeez that error is annoying
<acerimmer> dranyam: try booting windows dvd and then repair..Run check disk from the windows terminal
<boletow> ubottu: ubuntu 10.04 crashes frequently after upgrade
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdg2> Hello!  I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 - just now it won't boot and the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock keys all blink in unison a number of times before it shuts off.  Any idea what this is?
<dranyam> thank you guys
<dranyam> and gals
<dranyam> for that matter
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about grub
<ubottu> myrl, please see my private message
<LuisV> <dbum_> ok thans budy [_]P
<bazhang> myrl, grub2
<Mutesounds> hj
<myrl> oh lol
<dbum_> LuisV no prob
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about grub2
<zetheroo> how do you monitor your system' power usage?
<ubottu> myrl, please see my private message
<acerimmer> !grub2|myrl
<ubottu> myrl: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<MarquisDeMizzle> so. he explained his issue and asked if anyone has experience in the same.  and that somehow leads to obfuscation of what's being sought?
<Guest97598> im totally stuck, how do i connect via IRC to an ip address
<Mutesounds> what is the name of the program that runs a terminal at the top and youp press f12 to pop it down
<uLinux> cya
<rww> Mutesounds: tilda or guake
<Mutesounds> guake maybe
<bazhang> Mutesounds, yakuake? something like that or tilda?
<Mutesounds> its like yakuake
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about cake
<bazhang> myrl, /msg ubottu please
<myrl> ok
<histo> lkj
<Mutesounds> it was guake, thank you
<UbuntuJeff> !cake > myrl
<HighOnAmbien> very much
<rww> wsa: /desktop/gnome/interface/
<acerimmer> :( cake is a lie
<myrl> lol
<Mutesounds> lusers
<myrl> ubottu is asleep now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<myrl> has anyone seen the idea about online demos on ubuntu brainstorm?
<[BT]Brendan> I all of a sudden cannot see all except 1 folder on my windows shared ntfs partition and i have no idea why; i did however manage to see the files once when I did "file > open" in a program but I cannot make it work again. any ideas?
<PHLAK> anyone know why in ubuntu when I click a window that doesn't have focus it gains focus but doesn't move infront of other windws?
<UbuntuJeff> [BT]Brendan, did you try unmount and then remount it?
<myrl> anyone know why I cant adjust the volume when im in fullscreen?
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, if its a game or something it might be taking control of your volume keys
<myrl> ubuntujeff it is a game but how can i avoid that?
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, what game?
<[BT]Brendan> Ah yes, I see. Apparrently there is some other program creating a folder that is in the place of the mount location "/media/Storage/" so when i mount it, it appears as /media/Storage_/
<myrl> ubuntujeff bzflag XD
<[BT]Brendan> It's done this alot i just remembered, duh. but I don't know why or whats doing it
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, never played it lol. going to download install right now and see if my volume button still works or not lol
<myrl> ubuntujeff wow thanks a lot
<myrl> ubuntujeff :D
<myrl> ubuntujeff its in the software center
<[BT]Brendan> sometimes its my webbrowser creating /media/Storage/Brendan/downloads/ but mostly its some strange unknown thing
<abhifx> hi there. plymouth is running even after my system loads up. its eating my resources... any suggestions?
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, found it installing now :)
<myrl> ubuntujeff yay ;)
<ChromiumChris> Can I make x86 files (a game) run under x64? or does it automatically work?
<Radio-b> it should work automatically
<ChromiumChris> thank you!
<ChromiumChris> If it doesnt ill message back
<Radio-b> you might have problems with older libs
<Radio-b> but more than likely you won't
<abstrakt> hmm, well i got my system to record in audacity
<abstrakt> but not in ardour2
<ChromiumChris> I'm getting the "i386" error thing
<abstrakt> when i add a track, and then select the record button on that track, i can see the levels meter bounce as I speak into the mic
<abstrakt> but when i click record, the record button just blinks at me and the cursor stays put, when i click play the cursor moves
<abstrakt> but not when i click record
<ChromiumChris> there is a bin version of the file too, however
<abhifx> please someone help me.. plymouth is eating  60% + 40% cpu...plz
<amabo> where are the files that chrome uses located (on ubuntu)?
<_pg_> hello everyone, I installed lxde from synaptic on ubuntu Lucid and it is not quite the same as the live cd version, how do I remedy this? Also, the desktop applet refuses to show more than one "pane" (I have 4) and I can't get the clock applet to show normal (not military) time. Any suggestions for any of this?
<ezrafree> okay, sorry, had to run to eat, but i'm back :)
<abstrakt> w00t
<abstrakt> nm
<abstrakt> i figured it out :)
<abstrakt> apparently you have to hit play and THEN hit record :)
<abstrakt> weird
<ChromiumChris> How do I open a bin file?
<FloodBot2> abstrakt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_juca> ChromiumChris: make it an executable with "chmod" and then execute it.
<crdlb> _pg_: installing lubuntu-desktop might help
<ChromiumChris> !info chmod
<ubottu> Package chmod does not exist in lucid
<ChromiumChris> >_>
<myrl> haha
<abhifx> is this a normal behavior of plymouth?
<ChromiumChris> chomd?
<UbuntuJeff> chmod does exist in lucid
<crdlb> ChromiumChris: chmod is already installed
<UbuntuJeff> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ChromiumChris> ohh
<myrl> !info cupsd
<ubottu> Package cupsd does not exist in lucid
<_pg_> crdlb, is there a way to do that withut installing abiword and 4 billion other programs I dont want?
<myrl> !info cups
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 1882 kB, installed size 8204 kB
<yaboo> trying to install samba and get package samba is not available
<_juca> ChromiumChris: chmod a+x will give everyone permission for execute the file. then you can just sudo ./file.bin
<yaboo> how can i resolve this please
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, your right the volume doesn't work, I think it just that the game captures all keyboard inputs thats why
<ChromiumChris> _juca, how do I use chmod?
<UbuntuJeff> ChromiumChris, guessing your trying to make it an executable, so chmod +x nameoffile
<crdlb> _pg_: I have no idea; perhaps they have a channel?
<myrl> oh ok
<myrl> ubuntujeff thanks anyway!!!
<ChromiumChris> Ubuntujeff: Via terminal?
<_juca>  ChromiumChris: chmod a+x will give everyone permission for execute the file. then you can just sudo ./file.bin
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, no problem
<myrl> ubuntujeff :D bye
<UbuntuJeff> ChromiumChris, yes
<ChromiumChris> ok
<_pg_> crdlb, they do, but its deader than (insert cliche here)
<UbuntuJeff> myrl, bye
<zipper> hiya can any1 tell me how to kill a process on lucid?
<greezmunkey> Does the server alternate also allow for off-line upgrades?
<UbuntuJeff> zipper, bring up system monitor
<_pg_> zipper, there is a force quit applet. you can quit it from system monitor, and im sure there is a cli way that i dont know
<neuro_> is the ia32-*-java-bin package still available for lucid? and if so I don't know where I could find it :)
<Corrine> zipper: killall processname?
<_pg_> Corrine, ftw!
<neuro_> I need the 32bit version of that java to do the following http://mad-scientist.net/juniper.html
<_juca> zipper, use the ps utility with grep option to filter the process you want to know the pid and kill it
<_pg_> does grep sound like an std to anyone else?
<UbuntuJeff> neuro_, why can't you just use the 64bit version?
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: silly proprietary juniper network connect client
<zipper> thanks Corrine thanks UbuntuJeff
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: won't work with anything cept 32bit java version and is 32 binaries packaged in there, they ONLY support old versions of redhat, heh
<UbuntuJeff> neuro_, how do you use this program? I have no idea what it is lol
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: http://mad-scientist.net/juniper.html
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: basically it's a VPN client for juniper SSL concentrator
<UbuntuJeff> neuro_, ahh okay
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: yeah uber important so I can get to work network to actually do work, I picked ubuntu cause it was the easiest to get that setup in, but it seems lucid doesn't have the 32bit java package anymore like karmic did
<UbuntuJeff> neuro_, investigating one sec lol
<Xavion> I'm testing for cross-distribution compatibility; can someone please confirm that "/proc/net/route", "/sys/class/net/eth0/statistics/rx_bytes" and "/sys/class/net/eth0/statistics/tx_bytes" exist on your Ubuntu system?  You might wanna replace the 'eth0' with your default networking interface.
<zus> is this a compiz thing? gnome-shell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgKe9OZjz0Q&feature=related
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: thanks, same on this end :)
<crdlb> zus: no, gnome-shell is not compatible with compiz
<neuro_> UbuntuJeff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<tking> I'm wondering if my CPU is well enough to run Ubuntu 10.04. Everything is ok besides the clockrate(600mhz). It is a Celeron M w/ 512kb L2 cache and 1GB DDR2 400mhz, and has a GMA900... but I'm wondering if it will perform well at a low clockrate? How is the CPU usage?
<UbuntuJeff> neuro_, yeah but thats breezy lol
<UbuntuJeff> neuro_, heres one for lucid https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/ia32-sun-java6-bin/6-15-1
<zus> crdlb,  what is it? i was just browsing youtube and seen it, thought id pop in and ask. its its own effects? (like kwin on kubuntu)
<tommynz1975> hi people
<crdlb> zus: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<zus> crdlb,  thanks
<Gnea> !info memstat
<ubottu> memstat (source: memstat): Identify what's using up virtual memory. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8 (lucid), package size 11 kB, installed size 76 kB
<danielbw> I installed 10.04 and twice in 48 hours my nic went down and my system froze
<danielbw> i was using 8.10 before but I opted for a clean install on a new partition
<danielbw> lspc reveals this about my nic: 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<danielbw> can anyone point me in the right direction on fixing this?
<greezmunkey> Xavion: They exist here
<Xavion> greezmunkey: Thanks for checking on that.
<greezmunkey> Xavion: np
<daniel> if I upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 will I lose any of my customizations or installed apps?
<radar3d> Need an easy way to share files online!!! try dropbox:  https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTY4MTg1ODU5
<danielbw>  I installed 10.04 and twice in 48 hours my nic went down and my system froze. I was using 8.10 before but I opted for a clean install on a new partition. lspci reveals this about my nic: 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet
<danielbw> Can I use an alternative driver to e1000?
<neuro_> what package is tun module a part of?
<neuro_> "/sbin/modprobe tun" doesn't work
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: !!!!
<neuro_> oh wow it's built in
<greezmunkey> daniel: I can't speak for everyone, but I had Openfire, and LAMP installed here with other apps. They all run just fine.
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: booya!
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: so i changed my IRPstacksize in windows and viola, my network is fine and the memory error disappeared.
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: :s
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: IRPstacksize - what's that?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: Ah n windows, I get it
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2006-10/msg00629.html
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: this is the error we were getting
<yaboo> when i install samba it is missing /etc/init.d/samba, how can i install this file
<hellphyre> i still cannot browse with the windows share folder. but if i choose connect to option and specify folders i get in perfectly
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: smbtree lists a ton of stuuf now
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: That's about how you should expect it to work, but that can be "tweaked"
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: finally huh!
<taofd> is there a way to return my sytem to a base install? for example only packages in ubuntu-desktop?
<neuro_> wow I get an email now and have to give out my information to get a copy of Java, I hate Oracle
<jef91> I have all my samba packages installed (I believe) but I cannot mount any network shares from a windows machine on 10.04 - any suggestions
<jsec> Does anyone know the procedure for altering the background on the lock screen dialog?
<greezmunkey> yaboo: did you install with apt-get?
<yaboo> greezmunkey: yes
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: i wanted to stop in again quick and say thanks. you put some hours in this for no other reason than to be helpful. I appreciate it
<danielbw>  I installed 10.04 and twice in 48 hours my nic went down and my system froze. I was using 8.10 before but I opted for a clean install on a new partition. lspci reveals this about my nic: 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet. Does anyone here know where I can get more diagnostic info for this?
 * greezmunkey blushes
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: =o
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: you can return the favor by helping jef91
<thomazian1234456> my wireless usb adapter shows up with 'lsusb' but is not shown in 'iwconfig' what should i check
<greezmunkey> yaboo: I'm checking mine, brb
<yaboo> thanks greezmunkey
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: hah
<hellphyre> jef91: i just fixed this mess
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: that is wieeeerd
<greezmunkey> yaboo: that was probably converted to an upstart, I don't have one either, looking...
<yaboo> huh?
<greezmunkey> yaboo: ubuntu version pls
<taofd> is there a way to return my sytem to a base install? for example only packages in ubuntu-desktop?
<yaboo> 10.04
<greezmunkey> hellphyre:  what?
<greezmunkey> yaboo:  ok
<hellphyre> jef91: what windows version are you connecting to?
<lifestream> QUESTION: How do I stop VLC resizing the window depending on the video size? I asked at #videolan all day and no one anwered
<yaboo> greezmunkey: following the ubunutu doco in server
<hellphyre> greezmunkey: wierd that he instantly has the same issue i did while i was saying thanks to you
<daniel> that's the main reason i'm afraid to upgrade to 10.04. i spent hours getting the syntax right in my fstab so that it mounts my windows share on boot. i don't wanna have to do it again
<jef91> hellphyre Windows 7
<CkhiKuzad> I would like to install 10.04 on my winblows drive on my PC. is this possible using Unetbootin?
<greezmunkey> hellphyre: thanks for taking that on bra!
<hellphyre> jef91: ultimate?
<hellphyre> jef91: or home
<jef91> hellphyre Professional
<primetime> I have a frozen computer.  I was trying to open a pdf and now I have a black screen, cursor at top right (not flashing) and stuck mouse.  Help
<ChogyDan> taofd: I use gtkorphan
<hellphyre> jef91: run smbtree and see what it returns
<histo> primetime: hit ctrl+alt+f1
<primetime> tried ctrl+alt+f1...nothing
<histo> primetime: see if you can atleast get a terminal login
<dbum> CkhiKuzad: unetbootin is for turning a flash drive into a "bootable CD".... you can boot off usb then install from in there
<greezmunkey> yaboo: are you sure you need /etc/init.d/samba, or is it really /etc/init.d/smbd
<jef91> hellphyre it shows the Win7 system
<histo> primetime: ctrl+alt+f1-f6 should be text terminals f7 is X
<yaboo> greezmunkey: how do i restart samba then?
<histo> primetime: do you have ssh installed on the machine?
<bodom> how can I change mtime of a file?
<hellphyre> jef91: ok this may be a quick solution hopefully jeff
<primetime> histo:  no
<histo> yaboo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<histo> primetime: hrm.. power cycle it is
<CkhiKuzad> Dbum, is there a way to make GRUB boot from USB? i dont have that support in the BIOS
<greezmunkey> yaboo: sudo service smbd stop (start, restart)
<hellphyre> jef91: on win7 open regedit
<jef91> I am open to suggestions hellphyre - quicker the better
<abhijain1> sound icon is removed from my pannel how can i add it once again
<yaboo> there is no samba file in /etc/init.d
<bodom> CkhiKuzad: afaik, no
<greezmunkey> yaboo: sudo service smbd stop (start, restart)
<jef91> hellphyre And then?
<dbum> CkhiKuzad: there might be.... you can burn iso to a disc.... or use wubi to install from within windows
<hellphyre> jef91: browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer
<hellphyre> \Parameters\IRPStackSize
<histo> yaboo: is samba installed?
<primetime> Is a power cycle harmful to computer?  I've done it before and the comp became so unresponsive (firefox would freeze on every website and I couldn't open any pdf) I have to reinstall
<hellphyre> jef91: if it exists
<yaboo> histo: i did apt-get install samba
<jef91> and do what there hellphyre?
<dbum> CkhiKuzad: probably a lot nicer than trying to get grub to do that(if possible)
<CkhiKuzad> dbum, the reason i referred to windows as "winblows" is because i dont want windows anymore. i cant burn the ISO to a disk, i dont have a burner.
<hellphyre> jef91: if it exists, what the value in decimal?
<histo> primetime: could be if data isn't saved etc... but what else can you do at this point? try hittign ctrl+alt+del and see if it will initiate a reboot on its on.
<histo> yaboo: well then /etc/init.d/samba should be there its a script to start stop and restart samba so the command would be. sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<danielbw>  I installed 10.04 and twice in 48 hours my nic went down and my system froze. I was using 8.10 before but I opted for a clean install on a new partition. lspci reveals this about my nic: 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet. Does anyone here know where I can get more diagnostic info for this?
<primetime> nothing...I've even tried alt+sysreq+k and nothing happens
<bodom> anybody?
<greezmunkey> histo: what ver are you running?
<qub> Hello all! my mplayer issued some errors on the terminal when he was playing CDs like this:
<yaboo> histo this is my point there is no /etc/init.d/samba file
<CaptainTrek> qub: pastebin dont write line by line here
<qub> [AO_ALSA] Write error: Broken pipe)  0.1% [AO_ALSA] Trying to reset soundcard
<histo> yaboo: what version are you running?
<dbum> CkhiKuzad: I would go the wubi way then.... I think you will have to keep your winblows partition for the time being.  do you have a free partition?
<primetime> Any idea why 10.04 becomes unresponsive after a couple of days necessitating a reinstall?
<hellphyre> jef91: you find it?
<yaboo> histo 9.04 upgraded to 10.04
<histo> yaboo: so 10.04 thats why
<jef91> hellphyre friend is on the system can't access it atm
<jef91> :-/
<CkhiKuzad> i cant boot up windows, thats one of the key reasons i want to wipe it out.
<yaboo> histo: why?
<histo> yaboo: let me remember how they changed this hold up
<CkhiKuzad> and after i format, dbum, i will.
<jef91> When I try to manually mount the share from CLI it tells me cannot find the given hostname/IP
<qub> CaptainTrek: oh, thanks for the inform!
<histo> yaboo: sudo restart smbd
<hellphyre> jef91: ok, can you see your share from windows?
<greezmunkey> yaboo: sudo service smbd stop (start, restart)
<greezmunkey> yaboo: sudo service smbd stop (start, restart)
<greezmunkey> man...
<histo> yaboo: they changed thesome of the init scripts in 10.04
<jef91> Yep.
<histo> yaboo: basically changed the way the system works
<histo> yaboo:  but sudo restart smbd      should be sufficient for restarting samba
<hellphyre> jef91: and you can access the share?
<ezrafree>  /2
<jef91> Correct
<histo> yaboo: the move the upstart
<hellphyre> jef91: ok do this because my windows share doesnt work the way you would think
<yaboo> ok that works, now why does my shares not show
<hellphyre> jef91: goto places, connect to server
<histo> yaboo: are they showing on the local machine? and how did you add the shares?
<hellphyre> jef91: service type change to win share
<dbum> CkhiKuzad: they won't let you format if your running windows during the installation.....I've never used wubi to install linx before though....I think your best bet would be to find someone with a burner and make an install disc..... probably save you some sanity
<yaboo> histo how can i check on my ubuntu box?
<hellphyre> jef91: server is the win7 machine name
 * edwardthefma is trying to install a full copy of ubuntu note book on to a pen drive
<hellphyre> jef91: folder is the name of the shared folder you want to open
<CkhiKuzad> i'm pre-insane already, dbum. i think i will google the GRUB modification thing.
<jef91> hellphyre any idea where I go to for that in KDE?
<Bookman> What is a good terminal based email client that can do imap?
<histo> yaboo: places > network
<hellphyre> jef91: no idea on that
<hellphyre> jef91: =(
<yaboo> histo do not use a gui
<histo> yaboo: ahh smbtree
<qub> I built it myself so I assume I missed some libs ...
<dbum> CkhiKuzad: good luck and let the penguin be with you!
<bizkit> hey was tehre a recent update to networking packages?
<primetime> Any ideas why 10.04 starts freezing after ~2 days of use?
<yaboo> histo thanks shares not showing
<hellphyre> jef91: does you windows machine have a password set?
<CkhiKuzad> may the penguin be with you too dbum, and the penguin has guided me! --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB]
<histo> yaboo: how did you creaet the share?
<bizkit> because after intalling the latest updates to day my usb wifi has stopped working
<jef91> hellphyre yep
<CaptainTrek> primetime: no reason it should do that.  perhaps your system is using up resources or something got borked?
<yaboo> histo as the ubuntu server doc stated
<histo> yaboo: can you pastebin your smb.conf
<histo> !paste | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hellphyre> jef91: you will need some kde help here im afraid
<yaboo> histo will do
<primetime> I only install vlc and docky/cairo (both end the same as far as freezing).  I've reinstalled Ubuntu 5 times now..same result every time after ~2 days
<histo> primetime: what is the problem? random lockups?
<qub> Well, I found that even some icon themes can mess the system ...
<hellphyre> jef91: i have some links you can try
<hellphyre> jef91: if you want
<primetime> Histo: random lockups and unresponsive (firefox and nautilus constantly freezing)
<jef91> sure hellphyre
<histo> primetime: did 9.10 or previous versions have lockups?
<qub> for example, haiku icon theme prevent me from login
<primetime> New Ubuntu user...nothing to really compare to
<histo> primetime: ahh how old is your computer?
<jef91> IMHO network shares are one of the biggest issues still with Linux/Ubuntu I can't even get samba shares to see eachother between my Linux systems most times :-/
<yaboo> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429840/
<hellphyre> jef91: give me a few
 * edwardthefma is trying to install ubuntu on to a pen drive
<histo> yaboo: what guide are you following?
<primetime> About 3 years....768 mb of ram and amd 64 turion processor
<histo> edwardthefma: use the usb creator
<yaboo> histo: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<CkhiKuzad> alright, is there a way to make a floppy image make a USB drive boot?
<histo> primetime: usaually random lockups are power related. I've disabled acpi on some boxes that had random freezing and problems went away
<hellphyre> jef91: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<primetime> What is acpi and how do you do that??
<histo> primetime: edit the /etc/default/grub file and look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" chagne it to "quiet splash acpi=off
<histo> "
<hellphyre> jef91: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<histo> primetime: I would also runa  memtest on the box
<hellphyre> jef91:  oops
<hellphyre> jef91: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/
<histo> yaboo: you're missing the security value
<histo> yaboo: also I would follow their guide and create a simple share with security = share and their exambple before getting more complex with your global section
<yaboo> histo ok
<histo> yaboo: then slowly add your settings checking from there. Also are you running a firewall or anything?
<hellphyre> jef91: http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS4434907782.html
<yaboo> histo yes firewall
<histo> yaboo: could be firewall issues as well
<yaboo> histo ok
<flames> some body can help me......how to install vmware in ubuntu lucid??
<flames> plz
<yaboo> histo but this is internal, not ecternal
<histo> yaboo: software based or hardware?
<yaboo> histo software, my ubuntu box is firewall also
<danielbw>  I installed 10.04 and twice in 48 hours my nic went down and my system froze. I was using 8.10 before but I opted for a clean install on a new partition. lspci reveals this about my nic: 04:06.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet. Does anyone here know where I can get more diagnostic info for this?
<danielbw> i had no problems on 8.10
<histo> yaboo: yeah I would look at the firewall blocking the samba access first
<yaboo> ok
<anthony> hi guys
<yaboo> but the box should show the shares also
<hellphyre> who asked about vmware?
<histo> danielbw: that nic should work out of the box
<flames> me
<hellphyre> flames: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-vmware-tools-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft/
<flames> help me to install vmware
<primetime> histo: I edited that file, now do I need to recompile grub file?
<flames> ok hellphyre thanks
<histo> yaboo: I'm not sure how smbtree works but.
<danielbw> it does work, but it stops working after 12 - 24 hours
<danielbw> while idle
<histo> primetime: sudo update-grub2
<danielbw> histo, ^^
<primetime> histo: then do I restart?
<anthony> i need help. can i buckup my install program in my ubuntu 9.10. and if i can how can i do that. pls help me. thanks
<bizkit> i love this
<histo> primetime: sudo reboot
<vn> heya, know of a sound problem with an upgrade from karmic to lynx?
<DanDare> anthony, backup all the system installation ?
<theadmin> Is something wrong with update manager? I tell it install updates, it hangs.
<SandGorgon> anybody have their partitions on lvm ? how is performance ...
<anthony> no just the program i what to buckup
<histo> anthony: what program?
<anthony> any kinds ok program can i do that
<histo> primetime: or sudo shutdown -r now
<histo> anthony: did you isntall the programs from th repositories?
<ubuntitude> hey, guys, i have a weird issue: when i reactivate out of screensaver, the screen will momentarily light up before fading again, and then re-activate, and appear normal, however, the keyboard becomes disabled for whatever application i had pulled up when the screensaver appeared. Any ideas how to remedy this?
<anthony> yes i install it already
<anthony> can i buckup what i install already
<histo> anthony: well if the applications are installed from the repos all will be there when you upgrade
<histo> anthony: if you've downloaded debs and source code those won't be.
<primetime> histo:  just want to make sure that my comp should be able to run 10.04 right?
<DanDare> ubuntitude, not sure but I think you can start disabling any visual effects for a troubleshoot. You think it may be good ?
<histo> primetime: possible kind of have to figure otu what the issue is first to make that assumption
<theadmin> histo: Uh, they will. Updates don't delete anything. They might break em, though.
<anthony> you mean i can't buckup what i install already
<ubuntitude> DanDare: I'll try that; now that i think of it, this first started happening when i enabled some stuff in compizconfig.
<DanDare> ubuntitude, i had some issues with 1 mouse button not responding... i think it was a compiz problem
<Corrine> you can backup the settings
<histo> theadmin: anthony well thats what i mean dependencies etc.. might be broken with updates of packages that were installed from source.
<theadmin> anthony: You can't back up the apps themselves, yes.
<histo> Corrine: settings for what?
<Corrine> the apps he wants to back up
<histo> Corrine: settings are usually all in /home for user specific stuff.
<highonbien> M
<Corrine> Um, yes, thats what I'm talking about
<histo> Corrine: global settings are in /etc/ most likely thsoe won't be deleted by an upgrade
<anthony> ok thank you for the information
<anthony> guys
<ubuntitude> DanDare: do you know of a terminal command to induce screensaver?
<theadmin> ubuntitude: For GNOME, it is "gnome-screensaver-command"
<ubuntitude> theadmin: alright, thanks :)
<DanDare> ubuntitude, I dont know :( set it for a small ammount of time like 1 minute
<danielbw> histo, why would e1000 suddenly stop working?  This only happened in the past 2 days since I installed 10.04.  I want to know how I can diagnose this. When I look at ifconfig there are no errors on the device
<danielbw> and shouldnt watchdog reload driver?
<danielbw> if it fails?
<primetime> histo:  well i've made the changes and rebooted so now I'll just have to play with it for a while and see if it has any problems
<DanDare> OpenGL Xscreensavers owns any windows native screensaver ever made :p
<histo> danielbw: no idea
<anthony> guys how can i play 3gp video?
<theadmin> DanDare: true :D
<theadmin> anthony: Try with VLC
<ubuntitude> theadmin: so what would be the actual command for activating screensaver? would it be gnome-screensaver-on or something?
<histo> primetime: yeap
<Bookman> what is the lightest email client with imap?
<greezmunkey> yaboo: you could try adding: browseable = yes in the [jsirucka] section, then restart smbd - but you need to make sure that you have a user created: sudo smbpasswd -a {username}
<theadmin> ubuntitude: no no, it's exactly like that, "gnome-screensaver-command".
<carl_> how do i fix this  E: Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-lucid.list
<yaboo> greezmunkey: thanks
<ubuntitude> theadmin: it gave me Message: Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<anthony> it tell me some error about the audio
<ubuntitude> theadmin: when i typed in gnome-screensaver-command
<theadmin> ubuntitude: Uh. Something's just broken then. It works here.
<DanDare> anthony, video cames from cellphone ?
<ubuntitude> theadmin: strange, strange, strange...
<primetime> thanks for the help everybody.  :D
<anthony> yes
<DanDare> anthony, so it's probably using the very proprietary audio format AMR
<winXPuser> In Windows, all networking is done by wizards. Setting a home LAN manually ended with a day of struggle without any success. At the end, we hit the 'do it automatically' button, and it started working. Very uncomfortable. How is networking done in Ubuntu?
<DanDare> question should be, what the nice Ubuntu media player that will handle video formats and audio formats like AMR ?
<DanDare> anthony, tried VLC ?
<theadmin> winXPuser: Well, usually authomatic. You can configure it manually.
<yaboo> histo: I have not changed my firewall for like 6 mths, how can this affect samba now
<carl_> how do i fix this  E: Type 'n' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-lucid.list
<skybinary> good morning
<skybinary> ;)
<theadmin> carl_: Something's wrong with this repo... I'd delete that list: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-lucid.list && sudo apt-get update"
<carl_> thx
<anthony> yes i already try vlc but it tell me about audio problem
<DanDare> carl_ I think it's easy to discover if you paste the archive using http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<DanDare> anthony, what error says ?
<skybinary> i have just installed lucid ubuntu 10.04 and browsed to youtube in firefox, there are 3 options for flash adobe,swfdec and gnash, what do i choose?
<theadmin> DanDare: VLC errors are usually all the same. "VLC does not support this media format. There is nothing you can do about it."
<theadmin> skybinary: Adobe one is the official one so go with it
<anthony> theres no compatible audio file for this format
<DanDare> anthony, this is old post but sounds like your problem http://jguk.org/2008/04/ubuntu-amr-playback-fix.html
<kevr`away> I'll be back later.
<skybinary> done
<kevr> Back.
<DanDare> ok anthony, so Ubuntu wont install AMR codecs for you
<zetheroo> how do you know if journaling is on or off?
<winXPuser> theadmin, where can I read about it?
<DanDare> i hate AMR
<theadmin> winXPuser: The NM webpage: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<anthony> yes may be. whats the meaning of amr codec again
<winXPuser> ok
<greezmunkey> coder decoder
<jongbergs> anthony: does sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras work?
<DanDare> anthony, the best alternative for you is to transcoding the audio part to another format.. or even the hole stuff using ffmpeg or such
<anthony> yes i already install it
<theadmin> jongbergs: If VLC does not eat it, it ain't gonna work with restricted extras stuff, sorry :D
<anthony> ok thanks
<theadmin> what on earth is "libsoup" o-O
<DanDare> amr is one of the most proprietary formats :p
<coondog> how do I get 32 bit emul support for binaries?
<DanDare> "libsoup is an HTTP client/server library for GNOME"
<theadmin> DanDare: Ah I see, thanks :D
<DanDare> well, internet says like this at least
<jongbergs> theadmin: actually, i got AMR working in totem but vlc can't
<theadmin> jongbergs: o-o
<theadmin> Somethings wrong with update manager again. It says that I last checkedzit 8 days ago, while i JUST pressed the "check" button
<DanDare> guys arent very imaginative at the time to name their packages
<tp43> is there a way to make firefox always fit the page to width, because it default too small most of the times, and I always end up either squinting or zooming in, so I would like it to be zoomed in by default
<theadmin> Oh well, gotta go...
<CyberaX2195> anyone around with knowledge of how to disable cpan ?
<CyberaX2195> ie i don't want people to be able to install / upgrade packages via it PERIOD
<gottto> tp43: it has an option to set the minimum font size in edit-preferences
<tp43> gottto, thanks, but I could find zoom options
<tp43> gottto, sorry I mean I couldn't find
<Gartral> ok, im trying to archive my dvds.. i have a HTPC that i set up with medibuntu, installed libdecss, and i still cant play (or "copy" for that matter).. anyone got any advice? ide be happy with just being able to watch my movies without M$ gouging my pockets
<IdleOne> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gartral> nevermind.. for some reason a reboot fixed it
<fluid> is there a default password for the account used on the livecd ?
<IdleOne> fluid leave it blank
<fluid> trying to connect to it remotely
<Gartral> IdleOne: i did all that.. but needed a reboot for god knows whatever reason
<fluid> so its blank? i can set one
<Gartral> fluid: its a blanks (AKA null) password
<Gartral> fluid: if you *really* want to.. yes
<IdleOne> fluid: it's a live cd, when you reboot the password won't be there any longer
<IdleOne> fluid: sorry I meant blank as ther isn't any password
<fluid> long story...trying to copy an ntfs drive on a dead machine over the network using openssh-server. lol
<Gartral> fluid: AHHAH. theres an argument you can set in the SSH configs too allow a no-pass authentication
<fluid> ah well im in anyway so it doesnt matter. :P
<Gartral> np. i know ive had to do the same.. really sucks when your VRs die in your server  x.x
<oddbio> How can I disable to countdown to choose a boot option in GRUB?
<hevnsnt> hello all -- looking for some help with a weird problem..  My headless 8.04 system seems to have lost network connectivity, it can pull dhcp, but cannot talk to my network.   Can anyone point me to how one replaces the tcp stack in linux?  I have booted the system with cd, and hardware works fine
<Gartral> oddbio set grub's config timeout to read 0
<oddbio> Gartral: alright thanks
<chet> hey, i cant adjust my laptop brightness with the nvidia driver installed, it works fine with nouveau. is that just nvidia being nvidia or something i can fix?
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: what makes you think it's tha stack?
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: well I put a static dhcp entry in my router and it pulled the correct (and changed) address, however it cannot see the network at all.  No pings, no nmap, no file shares, etc...
<Gartral> chet you want the long story or the short story? ;P
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: what does ifconfig, and ip route say?
<chet> long
<anthony> hi guys do i need to install a anti-virus on my ubuntu 9.10 and if i have to what kind of anti-virus do i have to install on my system
<chet> its mroe fun
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: all what you would expect // I cleared the route table first
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: headless, does that include a firewall iptables that is?
<sebsebseb> !virus | chet
<ubottu> chet: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<winXPuser> :)
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: no, it is my nas.. and has been sitting untouched for over a year
<sebsebseb> no not chet
<chet> ??
<sebsebseb> anthony yes
<sebsebseb> chet: wrong person
<chet> ah ok
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: then all of a sudden "its gone"
<anthony> what kind of anti-virus do i need
<sebsebseb> !virus | anthony
<chet> gartral: either one works, whichever seems more helpful
<ubottu> anthony: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<joot> anthony: you don't
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: do you control the network it's on?
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: yes it is my home network
<Gartral> chet: OK.. long story is NVIDIA wants OEMs to handle nonstandard driver ops (like brightness controlls and auto-light compensation).. and that leaves linux users in the dust because OEMs never "get around" too making the linux drivers.. theres a toolkit for brightness settings, and unfortuently, i cant think of it right now
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: have you tried tcpdump to see what the NIC is doing?
<Fudge> anyone here using a quadcore cpu?
<MrPancake> Fudge: Yes.
<Gartral> Fudge: i7 860 here
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: ha funny, I am a preacher of wireshark, but have not attempted it -- hah let me go check that
<Fudge> what are your load averages?
<chet> fudge: i7 965
<mac5> hi
<kevr> Back
<IdleOne> Fudge: 4.08, 4.24, 4.36
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: you said headless, so I assumed no GUI
<GodricBrutus> Can anybody help me get 'pulseaudio' working? it seems that whenever i select it for an application to use, that application has no sound. also, 'system>preferences>default soundcard' doesn't work. i click it, it says that it's starting, but it just never comes up. i have no sound icon on my top right toolbar, but my sound is working, because i can play music with 'mpd' and movies with vlc
<Fudge> mines 2.8 and hardly doing anything, so thats ok for a quad is it?
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: yeah sorry just normally no monitor
<Gartral> 0.03-5.66 depending... i pushed it to 8.something one day doing ALOT
<chet> gartral: damn. thanks for the answer though.
<Fudge> i thought 2.9 would be like 28%
<MrKeuner> hi all, is there a way to change the sleep behaviour in gnome?
<chet> i hover around 1-5% tops
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: sounds like you've got it now, good luck!
<CyberaX2195> done it through apparmor :)
<MrKeuner> I think mine is set to hibernate instead of suspend
<Gartral> chet: what specific laptop
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: thanks, I will probably get it from here, but can you point me in the direction (reading is fine) of replacing the network driver/stack/etc
<chet> samsung x460-44g
<chet> i googled extensively and found others with the same problem but without any solution
<archnagle> hey folks, I'm having crazy problems with Thunderbird since upgrading to 10.04.  it crashes for an existing user (Segmentation fault on launch), but for a user which had not thunderbird config before, I was able to set it up fine.  for the existing user, I blew away the .mozilla-thunderbird link and .thunderbird directory, but still crashes
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: Ihaven't given that much thought, I'd have to read up on it myself, sorry.
<BiggFREE> Hi
<hevnsnt> greezmunkey: cool -- thanks anyways
<chet> gartral: samsung x460-44g; googled extensively and found others with the same issue but no one had a solution. bios brightness control is set to user control (aka os control)
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: it really can't be that difficult though. Never even considered doing that :)
<Gartral> chet at this point, not much is known about the i2c set in those machines.. your on your own, you could go and start writing a driver.. an easy start to that would be getting a hardware trace
<GodricBrutus> Can anybody help me get 'pulseaudio' working? it seems that whenever i select it for an application to use, that application has no sound. also, 'system>preferences>default soundcard' doesn't work. i click it, it says that it's starting, but it just never comes up. i have no sound icon on my top right toolbar, but my sound is working, because i can play music with 'mpd' and movies with vlc
<GodricBrutus> . i have a Realtek alc889A
<Fudge> guys are these loads acceptable for an intel p4 q6600 2.4ghz then?
<Fudge>  14:33:37 up  2:39,  3 users,  load average: 2.17, 2.28, 2.23
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: can you ping your loopback address? 127.0.0.1?
<FFForever> Any web developers in here?
<Gartral> GodricBrutus: um.. go get ALSA...
<GodricBrutus> FFForever, designer, with a tiny dash of dev
<GodricBrutus> Gartral, what do you mean?
<chet> gartral: thanks for the help
<undecim> FFForever newbie web dev/designer here
<archnagle> Fudge: as long as load isn't spiking very high, it's usually fine, but you may want to keep an eye on cpu / mem usage
<undecim> FFForever: What do you need?
<FFForever> GodricBrutus, I meant designer*, do you notice black lines in firefox when using localhost?
<ouyes> i to set the xchat make it register when connect to a server ?
<GodricBrutus> FFForever, no
<FFForever> If I use localhost some images have black borders around them but magically vanish when I upload them to a domain =\
<GodricBrutus> FFForever, pngs?
<Gartral> GodricBrutus: Pulseaudio fails in many situations, ive stopped using it, switching in favor of alsa and jack. pulse has promise, but isnt ready for the lime light yet
<FFForever> nope
<Fudge> archnagle  it doesnt usually go over 2 unless im doing a lot of stuff but other users using the same spin of ubuntu report loads very low
<FFForever> GodricBrutus, this happens to be a gif
<joot> GodricBrutus: I use the script here with good effect   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<Fudge> archnagle  i did notice before i rebooted my swap was mostly being used but i didnt know how to clear it
<FFForever> there is a black border next to it, but if I upload it to my vps and run it there is no black line =\
<undecim> FFForever: Maybe add a "border: 0" to the style?
<GodricBrutus> Gartral, i see. but i think i ned it to get sound on my virtualbox guest os, and to play sound on multiple apps simultaneously
<EntityReborn> How can I force flushing data to a usb drive?
<FFForever> undecim, I have * border: none;
<xeer0> Does totem support multiprocessor decoding?
<greezmunkey> hevnsnt: Still here?
<archnagle> Fudge: to free up swap, stop any large processes, then swapoff -a and then swapon -a which basically forces everything in swap back to main memory (assuming there's room) and then re-enables swap
<GodricBrutus> joot, i did too. it got my sound working, but now my sound icon is gone, and 'select default soudn card' doesnt work
<greezmunkey> archnagle: what if there's not enough room?
<archnagle> Fudge: if swap is filling up though, that's a problem and you need to add RAM
<undecim> FFForever: Does the border change the position of the actual image, as far as you can tell? (i.e. shifts it by a pixel because of the border)
<GodricBrutus> FFForever, hmm, i have no idea then
<ouyes> where can i find a channel related to password?
<FFForever> =\
<unsure> ouyes, to what password?
<Fudge> archnagle  i have 4gig of ram and only a small portion of it was being used whilst the 6gig of swap was nearly full
<Gartral> Fudge: or.. if you have the spare 300 USD you could buy a SSD and use it for swap
<archnagle> greezmunkey / Fudge, not sure what happens if your swapoff without enough memory, kernel may start killing processes with out-of-memory errors
<greezmunkey> archnagle: it'd be an interesting experiment
<archnagle> Fudge: swapoff / swapon can push stuff back into main memory, but it may not be an issue
<ouyes> unsure, i want to make a password list for brute force attack
<joot> GodricBrutus: O I see. you can probably get an Icon from your start bar menu but I dunno about the soundcard options
<TheMidnightCoder> If I have a 64 bit intel proc, will the 64bit version of ubuntu work, even though it has "AMD" in the filrname?
<unsure> ouyes, what is it?
<ouyes> unsure, so i want to find a channel like that
<scunizi_> TheMidnightCoder: yes
<DanDare> interesting
<archnagle> greezmunkey: yeah, heh, except usually I see high swap on production servers where letting the kernel murder my poor innocent applicatiosn would be Bad (tm)
<ouyes> unsure, you know aes, wep wpa? and so on ,
<unsure> ouyes, no no idea what it is
<undecim> TheMidnightCoder: Yes
<DanDare> #ubuntu is the most popular channel in freenode (with 1545 users right now), followed by #Debian with 906 users atm
<unsure> yes
<ouyes> unsure, anything just password
<greezmunkey> archnagle: I have a low mem Ubox here booting it now, I want to see if it crashes...
<archnagle> greezmunkey: let me know what happens ;)  5$ says kernel murders processes at random
<greezmunkey> archnagle: I have a paypal account ;)
<archnagle> but it probably just does something lame like "oh can't swapoff, not enough memory" :P
<Gartral> DanDare: how many indevidual users? (counting duplicate/similar names)
<greezmunkey> archnagle: logging into it now...
<Sorcererb0b> I have a ubuntu laptop and a windows desktop. The windows desktop has a set of speakers hooked up to it. I want my Ubuntu laptop to be able to stream audio (for music and movies) to those speakers through the network. Is this possible?
<Fudge> hmm, moved it to ram and now back it seems. maybe its the 1zombie process but i dont nknow how to identify it
<K-Rich> did they take away the window-shade option (with mouse wheen) in lucid? if not how do i activate it?
<Gartral> scorpio1497: JACK
<greezmunkey> archnagle: the test box is just plain jane 10.04 with no toys installed.
<scunizi_> Sorcererb0b: yep.. check / search synaptic for audio server or streamer
<Sorcererb0b> cheers
<Gartral> Sorcererb0b: JACK
<DanDare> Gartral, i dont know
<K-Rich> wnyone know have i can turn on window sharing in lucid?
<ouyes> is there a channel for security
<greezmunkey> archnagle: issuing sudo swapoff -a, top shows 6.8MB MEM free, 27MB in swap...
<kevr`away> BBL
<scunizi_> K-Rich: samba.. try right mouse clicking a folder in lucid and choose share.. it will load what you need automatically
<archnagle> greezmunkey: *drum roll*
<greezmunkey> archnagle: holy manhole covers Batman, they went into the sewers...It's still running, 0 swap !!
<K-Rich> Scunizi, sorry i worded that way wrong.... window shading, used to be under system > preferences > windows i thing, so i can use the wheen to shade the window to it's title bar
<archnagle> greezmunkey: nicely done
<K-Rich> wheel
<archnagle> what's in dmesg?
<archnagle> (if it will show anything)
<scunizi_> K-Rich: not sure in lucid.. I remember it in the same place you mentioned
<greezmunkey> archnagle: me?
<K-Rich> Scunizi, one of thos
<emghazal> How do I remove the Evolution icon from the notification area? I even uninstalled Evolution and it's still there.
<K-Rich> e "wife just walk in room" saftey features hehehe
<archnagle> greezmunkey: yeah, from your swapoff there, out of memory errors or anything?
<FFForever> Why do these render different in firefox one is localhost http://imgur.com/DzfmQ.png the black line is gone when upload to the domain http://imgur.com/kX9gO.png
<greezmunkey> archnagle: it's taking a looooong time to load Nautilus :)
<yaboo> dies ufw deny everything incoming till you allow it?
<greezmunkey> archnagle: but it did it
<K-Rich> Scunizi, i've even tried changing /apps/gwd/mouse_wheel_action to shade
<Fudge> can i show you the memory line from top without the rest archnagle ?
<Fudge> or more to the oint how can I do that
<xeer0> On my 9.10 server compiz for some reason hinders xvideo scaling. WIth compiz off I can play video fullscreen without CPU load, but WITH compiz the CPU hits the roof and the video is 1 FPS. Anyone know what's wrong? Is Ati drivers incompatible with Compiz?
<xeer0> *are ati drivers [...]
<archnagle> Fudge: top -n1 would give you a report would give you a 1-iteration report, just c&p from the top of that
<archnagle> Fudge: or pastebin the contents of /proc/meminfo
<ScoobySnack> archnagle: (greezmunkey) check this:top - 21:52:19 up 10 min,  3 users,  load average: 1.20, 2.59, 1.52
<aliciapg> does anyone have any idea why i'm getting an unexpected end of file when trying to load an archive?
<ScoobySnack> archnagle: Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    19924k cached
<Fudge> maybe imr eading it wrong, i use tts archnagle  didnt notice where the ','s are
<archnagle> oh, umm
<Fudge> but still dont know how to identify a zombi process
<yaboo> histo: you about
<emghazal> How do I remove the Evolution icon from the notification area? I even uninstalled Evolution and it's still there. I tried right-click -> remove from panel, but it removed the whole "Indicator Applet". Any ideas?
<scunizi_> emghazal: remove evolution-data-server perhaps
<archnagle> sorry, Fudge, I'm not sure what you're missing.  can you copy and paste the first handful of lines from "top -n1" or pipe it to head like top -n 1 | head -n 5
<Fudge> ill try archnagle
<kwtm2> Hi.  I have Kubuntu 8.04 installed.  What's the easiest way to upgrade to 10.04 if I can't burn a CD?  Will "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" consider 8.04 a LTS version and jump directly to 10.04?
<raviepic3> help | where i can get the official sources list for my ubuntu 9.04 ?
<xangua> kwtm2: yes
<Doncho> Wow
<archnagle> kwtm2: you can mount the "alternate" iso with mount -o loop and install from that (see upgrade doc)
<Doncho> http://www.iLoveStuffForFree.com/
<Doncho> sorry
<raviepic3> help | where i can get the official sources list for my ubuntu 9.04 ?
 * Gnea shoots Doncho 
<kwtm2> archnagle: I do not have the iso.  Do I really need to download it before I install?  I can't upgrade?
<dotblank> raviepic3, did you delete them?
<archnagle> !upgrade | kwtm2
<ubottu> kwtm2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<starnostar> my ram usage just dropped to 1gb of ram, normally 1.8gb, everything seems to be working fine, did lucid impliment a new memory managment system?
<archnagle> kwtm2: you can use the "upgrade for servers' instructions
<emghazal> I removed evolution-data-server and restarted the computer. Evolution icon still there.
<raviepic3> dotblank, when i do a apt-get update i get this http://pastebin.com/wppq3X50
<raviepic3> so i thought i need to change the sources list
<greezmunkey> archnagle: It looks like the system automatically "niced" a lot of the running processes, and I noticed the "cached" readout increase significantly. Reading the top manpage about it now...
<raviepic3> dotblank, ?
<karma_police> i have 10.04 installed on a flash drive via pendrive lunux with persisent.. whenever i update and reboot it gives me error... something about filesystem cannot be mounted
<krazykrivda> Who is familiar with wubi?
<archnagle> ok, this thunderbird problem is driving me nuts.  for user without any config, it starts up fine.  existing user, it creates a symlink called .mozilla-thunderbird, points it to .thunderbird, and then dies (if I just rm -Rf the existing .thunderbird ).  what the heck?
<kevr> Back
<karma_police> why would upgrades break ubuntu?
<unsure> they should not
<scunizi_> archnagle: should work
<karma_police> i'm afraid to run update:( have tried it twice and have been rendered unusable
<ezrafree> since i've upgraded to lucid lynx, my ntfs-3g external hd is no longer able to be mounted... any ideas?
<karma_police> did u install ntfs-config?
<archnagle> karma_police: there's always the old-school / Windows way, wipe the OS and install fresh keeping the data
<dotblank> raviepic3, have you tried changing mirrors?
<starnostar> I allways reinatall when a new version comes out, call it force of habit
<raviepic3> dotblank,  nope
<raviepic3> am new to ubuntu
<raviepic3> how do i change it ? and to what should i change them ?
<ezrafree> karma_police: hmm let me take a look if i have it still... drive was working before the upgrade but perhaps it got uninstalled or something...
<karma_police> i did that.. i am using pendrive with persistent.. whnever i do the updates and it updates grub and the linux kernal it breaks something
<kwtm2> archnagle: Thanks for the info, which I already knew how to find.  What I need to know is: if I have Kubuntu 8.04, which is officially not a LTS version, how do I know whether apt-get dist-upgrade will consider it a LTS version?  Is there some "check-if-this-is-LTS" command?
<chet> gartral: i figured out how to fix it, should i post the fix somewhere so other people can know how to fix it?
<dotblank> you can select it in software sources under System->Administration
<George_e> I am having some problems with Apache... I get "You don't have permission to access xxx on this server."
<yaboo> histo: don't think my firewall is my samba issue
<dotblank> depends on where you live
<ezrafree> karma_police: yes according to dpkg -l, i have ntfs-config
<xcl> I have the same problem
<archnagle> oh, sorry kwtm2.  yes, it should just think it's an LTS
<Chazz> Anyone know of a music player w/ both an equalizer, AND visualizations?
<Gartral> chet YES
<greezmunkey> Heh, there's always something cool to find: type "w" in a terminal ;)
<chet> gartral: do you happen to know where? sorry im new to ubuntu
<karma_police> this is what i had to do for my ntfs mount.. worked for me: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<ezrafree> thanks karma_police
<karma_police> np
<Sereph> how should I go about moving my ubuntu 10.04 from one hard disk to another?
<kwtm2> archnagle: Okay, I just want to make sure (sorry if I'm repeating the question): even though Kubuntu 8.04 is not officially LTS, the underlying 8.04 Ubuntu *is* LTS, and this is sufficient for "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make the jump to the next higher LTS version rather than the next immediate higher version, am I correct?
<ezrafree> ahh it seems i needed to reinstall ntfs-config
<karma_police> i'm gonna try to do my updates again.. may skip the grub update.. i think since i am running a live usb with persistent it is being messed up with grub update
<Gartral> up on the ubuntu forums
<archnagle> kwtm2: I haven't tested it, so ymmv
<archnagle> it can't hurt to try
<archnagle> well
<archnagle> other than the usual upgrade pains
<karma_police> whats everyones thoughts on linux mint?
<Pwen> hi all. wondering if anyone can help me with troubleshooting why libdvdcss2 doesnt appear to be working?
<Drakeson> how can I change the Super+M shortcut key? System > Keyboard Shortcuts  is apparetnly not the place.
<Gnea> karma_police: #linuxmint
<karma_police> #linuxmint
<karma_police> room is empty..lol
<karma_police> guess that answered my question
<Gnea> oh yeah
<Gnea> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gnea> there ya go
<mossi> Anyone here?
<karma_police> was not looking for support.. just wanted to know what ppl thought about it since it is based on ubuntu/debian
<mossi> I could really need some help
<Gnea> mossi: feel free to give as much detail to your problem as possible, it makes it possible for people to help you
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> anyone know where to get drivers (assuming that's my problem) for my wireless nic?  I just upgraded to 10.04 after using the beta and now I can't get on wifi networks :(
<mossi> The network applet on my main install disappeared so i can't figure out to connect to the Internet
<Gnea> mossi: right-click on the top panel, go to "add to panel" and select the network manager
<xangua> mossi: do you removed indicator applet'
<chet> where do i go to report a fix for a bug?
<xangua> ooh didn't read, network manager..... sorry mossi, Gneai don't delieve is there
<mossi> I didn't remove the indicator applet or notification area
<xangua> mossi: : did you remove notification area¿
<Gnea> !bug | chet
<ubottu> chet: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xangua> mossi: then launch: nm-applet
<mossi> Through the terminal?
<xangua> mossi: or launcher, whathever you like
<karma_police_> Help! E: linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured E: linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Gnea> xangua, mossi: if it's not implicitly there, then he should be able to add one manually
<xangua> i suppose better from terminal to see if it says a  message
<chet> should i be reporting this as an ubuntu bug? its nvidia brightness related
<chet> im not sure if its ubuntu or nvidia's issue
<karma_police_> anyone else getting crash after kernal update?
<Gnea> chet: nvidia? the standard nv module or nvidia module?
<mossi> I will give that a try brb
<ScoobySnack> yikes
<chet> the proprietary drivers, not any specific app from what i can tell
<chet> just involved a xorg.conf edit
<Gnea> chet: have you tried nvidia-settings?
<Gnea> hrm
<chet> nvidia settings brightness doesnt actually do brightness
<chet> it just messes with colors
<Gnea> why would you need to edit xorg.conf? installing the nvidia drivers from the hardware menu should get it all setup for you
<chet> you're misunderstanding
<Gnea> perhaps
<Semitones> what's the channel for enquiring about the irc bots?
<raviepic3> dotblank, which tab and option in system->admin ?
<Gnea> Semitones: #ubuntu-bots
<Semitones> ty
<karma_police_> when i run update manager it does grub update.. Configuring Grub-PC Linux command line is blank.. should i type something in there before clicking forward?
<Gnea> chet: it almost sounds like you installed the nvidia driver from nvidia.com itself, but yeah, maybe I misunderstood
<chet> my specific laptop, the samsung x460-44g has some issues with brightness controls. the brightness applet doesnt work, xgamma DOES work, but it just washes out colors and doesnt touch the backlight. nvidia settings does the same as xgamma. power management display brightness had no effect. after editing xorg.conf the power management slider works.
<chet> youd be correct in that assumption
<dotblank> raviepic3, first
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo update-manager -d' upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and installed 7 DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«. How can I make that future update manager updates or upgrades will not install DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«?
<chet> i did try once with a fresh stall of lucid with their drivers from their website
<chet> and i also tried once with another fresh install of drivers from hardware drivers
<raviepic3> dotblank, you mean sys->admin->software sources -> first tab ?
<chet> both had the exact same issues, and were solved the same way
<Gnea> chet: just wondering why you used the nvidia.com drivers and not the drivers that ubuntu packages up to work correctly?
<Gnea> I see
<dotblank> raviepic3, yes
<chet> i was using the ones from the packages first, but to try to resolve the problem i tried the nvidia updated ones that arent in the repository yet
<chet> i tried both just for bug testing sake
<quiescens> needs a way to display battery % on the bar without having to mouse over it all the time
<karma_police_> this is becoming to fragile for me
<Gnea> chet: awesome. so the laptop doesn't have any function key combos to change the brightness?
<raviepic3> i have changed the source from my country to main course
<xeer0> In a laucher for gnome-terminal I have made it connect it to a server via ssh. After it has connected I'd like it to add 'screen -r'. I put this as " -x 'screen -r' in the launcher. It didnt work ... how do I do it?
<chet> it does, they just dont work
<Gnea> ugh
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<chet> yeah, i know. quite a mess.
<chet> its annoying too because the volume function keys work
<chet> all of the others work
<chet> just brightness doesnt
<silv3r_m00n> can I resize an extended partition to include some free space to the left of it ?
<chet> hence using power management to fix it
<karma_police_> i sometimes realize why linux is free
<yaboo> think samba on 10.04 is bjorked
<karma_police_> E: linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 E: linux-image-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured E: linux-generic: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Gnea> chet: that's rather interesting. how well does the power management fix actually work, though?
<Gartral> how does one decipher the boogers smeared accros the bottom of the HDD benchmark test in 10.04's disk util?
<Gnea> chet: and what happens if you plug in an external monitor?
<xeer0> How do I make a launcher for gnome-terminal output a command after it has connected via ssh to a server?
<karma_police_> seems like the monetary savings you get are all used up and traded for the amount of time you spend trying to fix all the bugs
<chet> gnea: power management works quite well, although it only adjusts the brightness every 7-15%
<chet> i have no complaints about the power management fix
<chet> its far better than 100% backlight
<xangua> karma_police_: free as in freedom, not as in free beer; that attitude is only going to make no one want to help you
<chet> i quit 9.10 because it hurt my eyes too much
<xangua> !attitude > karma_police_
<ubottu> karma_police_, please see my private message
<chet> gnea: i haven't tried an external monitor, good question. i'll try it tomorrow i think.
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: The tool that you should use, is GParted. You can reach your goal in 2 steps. 1.) Enlarge your partition to the right. 2.) Shrink your partition from the left.
<karma_police_> i'm sorry.. i'm just tired and frustrated is all.. i know a lot of this is from me being a noob.. just gets old is all
<xeer0> karma_police_: You are correct. On the other hand, I've used WIndows for 7 years, yet in the couple of months with linux I realized how little I know about computers. I think the learnings is fun too ... but I understand that many doesn't, and until Linux is as much install-and-forget as windows or mac osx, it'll have a marginal market share
<Gnea> chet: that might help narrow the problem down a bit more. it might just be that there's a new routine for samsung's hardware that nvidia needs to address
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: so its possible ?
<silv3r_m00n> and is it fine for the health of the hard disk to resize partitions
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: Yes.
<chet> gnea: well, this laptop was released in the end of 08, i would think they would have addressed it by now. unless theyre completely unaware, and if thats the case they wont listen to one person.
<xeer0> karma_police_: Sorry for an incomprehensible sentence ... Im tired after staying up the entire night fixing my ubuntu server :P
<mannyv> karma_police_, after spending the last 5 hours trying to get lucid server to boot I can TOTALLY relate to you
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: First, of course, you should make a backup of your partition. Just in case you are making an errorneous operation.
<skyl> "+yI upgraded to 10.04 and my vim config doesn't work like it used to
<skyl> vnoremap y "+y
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: right now its 114 * 3 + 121  .....and I want to make it 63 + 100*4 , so it will need lot of resizing
<greezmunkey> What can I use in a bash script that generates a carriage return?
<karma_police_> i don't think i will ever give linux up.. it really is taking huge steps forward. i feel like i need to relearn how to use a computer tho.. lol
<skyl> did yank to a buffer that I could paste out of
<karma_police_> your way ahead of me if you are using server tho.. no gui right?
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: I don't have other place to backup my data , I will be backing it up across partitions only
<skyl> but not it doesn't work, any luck that someone knows what's going on?
<SandGorgon> silv3r_m00n, consider having lvm partitions rather than simple partitions - all resize, etc. stuff will be easy later on http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/306352-weekend-project-migrate-from-direct-partitions-to-lvm-volumes
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: These large operation will take much time.
<xeer0> karma_police_: My feeling exactly! I feel exactly as noobish as I did when I first started with computers 6-7 years ago, with Windows
<mannyv> i use server on my server and desktop on my err... laptop
<SandGorgon> xeer0, are we lucid bashing ? I want in..
<Gartral> karma_police_: server COULD have a gui setup.. but i never figured out a reason for it other than (i HATE this term) "Easy access"
<xeer0> SandGorgon: lol
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: how much time will it take to resize partitions ?
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: A bad idea: to back up across partitions only.
<chet> i <3 lucid 10000x more than karmic solely because my eyes aren't bleeding anymore
<SandGorgon> xeer0, I have one word for you... and one word only - Plymouth
<chet> gnea: do you suppose the brightness controls are bound incorrect or something?
<chet> sandgorgon: well played sir
<silv3r_m00n> bullgard4: I have to alternatively resize partitions placing all data in the other partition
<PlayX> my lucid ist booting slower than karmic
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: I do not remember how long it took me to resize 200 MB. I believe this was more than an hour.
<dacs> got two question: 1) how can i pull other ubuntu box e.g like vnc ? 2) i installed 32bit on one of my 64bit box, how can i change it from 32 to 64 bit , or do i have to download and install the 64bit section
<karma_police_> i like lucid.. i haven't started encountering probs until i started trying to make persistent live usb's.. doing it more for a hobby of showing off linux to my friends who think windows 7 is the new ham sandwitch
<silv3r_m00n> all my partitions are in gb .......114 gb * 4
<SandGorgon> dacs, yes.. u need clean reinstall
<bullgard4> PlayX: This is an often heard complaint. Please analyze first your dmesg.
<silv3r_m00n> then it would probably take weeks
<silv3r_m00n> I installed ubuntu on the first partition , and now need to install windows , is that possible ?
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: thats still a bad idea.. think of the liklyhood of a specific partition randomly failing versus if the entire disk fails.. which happens all too often
<karma_police_> its better to install windows first
<karma_police_> windows install will wipe out grub
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: yes.. just a pain
<dacs> SandGorgon: that sucks :)
<xeer0> silv3r_m00n: Yes, but grub will be overwritten, so you'll need to fiddle with a live usb or cd afterwards
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: It is possible to first install Ubuntu and Windows afterwards. But the other sequence is to be recommended.
<silv3r_m00n> ya I shall get back grub using a live cd
<PlayX> is in the kdenlive a bug? i have white stripe in all of my videos
<SandGorgon> silv3r_m00n, it is preferable that you install windows first... since it wipes out the multiboot. But if you install windows now - you'll have boot once with a livecd to write grub to your boot partition and get multiboot back
<karma_police_> brb
<Gnea> chet: I'm not sure, have you tried to see if there are any alternative brightness-type controls for the gui?
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: it;s just one extra step
<SandGorgon> is there a way to get a plymouth theme that behaves like usplash - simple, no KMS and still looks good on my 1280x800 laptop ?
<xeer0> Well, gn ppl ... You take the beating of the lynx and tame it, I'll stick with the koala for a few more months
<chet> gnea: not sure what you mean by alternative brightness controls for gui, sorry ive only had ubuntu for about a grand total of 2 weeks
<bitserf> does the launchpad password reset work? trying to let people on an existing bug know that i've found a workaround, but not getting anything delivered to my gmail acct
<silv3r_m00n> is there a way to go back to karmic from lucid
<mossi> I'm here again and couldn't start the nm-applet :(
<silv3r_m00n> I had upgraded karmic by using the alternate cd
<bullgard4> silv3r_m00n: No.
<bitserf> it's an annoying bug that has existed since, like, forever :)
<silv3r_m00n> gr8
<zhengshi> hello
<mossi> Does anyone know how i can connect to my wlan via the terminal
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: well.. yes there is.. is your /home on it's own partition?
<silv3r_m00n> no
<silv3r_m00n> is it fine to have the swap partition to the left of the partition where ubuntu is installed ?
<svscvsc> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.24-26.64_i386.deb
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: you should get into the habbit of doing that..
<svscvsc> why? Why am I getting a 404 on de archive?
<svscvsc> 8.04
<bullgard4> mossi: iwconfig
<silv3r_m00n> Gartral: I am new to this , can you explain this a bit ?
<svscvsc> apt-get install build-essential
<svscvsc> fails
<mossi> bullgard4 i will look in to that
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: i put swap in the "middle"ish part of the drive and build around it, starting with / /boot /home and /tmp
<svscvsc> Err http://de.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.24-26.64
<svscvsc>   404 Not Found [IP: 141.76.2.130 80]
<svscvsc> why is this happening? I apt-get update
<silv3r_m00n> separate partition for each of the directories ?
<Gartral> svscvsc: your on hardy?
<dacs> were can i download 9.10 , i don't want 10.x
<svscvsc> Right. it says it there
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: yes. cause i swap my os alot, i like only really having to change just a small bit of data
<svscvsc> Gartral, yes
<Gartral> !hardy | svscvsc
<ubottu> svscvsc: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<silv3r_m00n> Gartral: can you explain that further
<silv3r_m00n> you mean you use /home between linux and windows ?
<svscvsc> Gartral, what are you doing?
<zhengshi> Hardy= =
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo update-manager -d' upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and installed 7 DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«. How can I make that future update manager updates or upgrades will not install DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«?
<svscvsc> zhengshi, use words
<zhengshi> strong suggestion that you should upgrade to 10.04
<silv3r_m00n> isn't there some problem with fonts on lucid lynx ?
<dacs> where can i download 9.10
<svscvsc> zhengshi, strong suggestion that you have no idea what you are talking about
<silv3r_m00n> there don't like they were in karmic before the upgrade
<Tunker> Hi, I  updated ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04, with something wrong with the launch. runlevel displays unknovn. It  does not work start from rc.local, vbox each time proist recompile a  kernel.
<zhengshi> why use such an old edition
<svscvsc> zhengshi, because what I run on it works
<zhengshi> oh i see
<svscvsc> zhengshi, there is an audio issue with later versions, so I have a script that works on this version
<svscvsc> It's not like its my damn ($#*& computer
<svscvsc> its a machine on a box that sits in a room
<svscvsc> so why do I care
<svscvsc> I care that i get two idiotic repsonses
<zhengshi> Oh I see
<datacrusher> hello everyone. i got a pc with windows xp installed, and started an installation with ubuntu 10.04, but my cd for some reason got corrupted. i went with 9.10 desktop boot to install and upgrade, but its not finding my disks on the partitons part of the installation
<svscvsc> Wow Gartral you posted a trigger, good one
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: no.. Linux describes a MASSIVE range of hundred of seperate flavors or distributions.. i use windows for gaming, and keep a FAT32 "bitlocker" partition. or just inject from linux into windows (as theres no etx4 driver for windows yet, i cant go vise-versa)
<zhengshi> I am sorry
<svscvsc> Anyway, there is a 404
<mossi> What would be the exact command if i would wan't to connect to my wlan named "Penttila"
<svscvsc> seems fairly obvious some issue with the server unless there is something local that can cause that.
<svscvsc> I'll switch mirrors
<Gartral> svscvsc: Hardy is EOL, you cant update anymore, you have to grab an alternat install cd
<silv3r_m00n> what is FAT32 "bitlocker" partition ?
<zhengshi> anyone use Gentoo? I have strong interest in it
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: a partition thats formatted to fat32.. names bitlocker :P
<silv3r_m00n> firefox isn't following the font setting of gnome
<silv3r_m00n> why?
<chet> bitlocker is a vista and windows 7 encryption thing i think
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix it ?
<Gartral> chet: yea.. but ive been using the term for anything thats an encypted external disk, or seperate partition thats lives to share data between oses
<silv3r_m00n> this is how arial font looks after upgrading to lucid lynx >> http://img532.imageshack.us/i/fontfb.png/     why ? how do I fix it ?
<chet> ah ok
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: forefox has it's own font settings..
<silv3r_m00n> Gartral: ya , played enough with them , before the upgrade firefox looked perfect , better than windows , but after upgrade , its useless
<silv3r_m00n> kind of rubbish
<chet> so, i think ive gathered all the info to have my laptop model fully supported by ubuntu with some tweaks, is there somewhere i can post them so devs can see it? launchpad or what?
<silv3r_m00n> even in kde fonts are looking strange , some look taller , some shorter some roundish
<silv3r_m00n> I came across this page >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/512615   but don't know if that is what is causing the problem
<anca> dirc.net
<zhxk> hello, anybody help me to speak on #freenode?
<silv3r_m00n> Gartral: btw which windows do you use for gaming ? xp vista or 7 ?
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: odd.. lucid is very new and buggy.. right now.. my lucid doesnt even BOOT so..
<Nitro> Ah, anyone know how to fix the problem where after you install it to a harddrive and it boots up but it still says installation failed?
<Gartral> silv3r_m00n: pm
<anthony> zhxk what are you want?
<zhxk> i want speak on freenode
<zhxk> i was quieted there
<zhxk> i was made quieted there
<silv3r_m00n> well I was too excited to upgrade to lucid , but now regretting it
<anthony> zhxk use mic to say?
<silv3r_m00n> karmic was far far good looking , fonts are important after all
<zhxk> sure
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: Try committing yourself to do clean installations instead of upgrades. I think you'll face far less issues that way.
<arinda> hey all. how can i produce pdf file from tex file? maybe in console?
<anthony> zhxk will, i never try this, i play irc first, don't know how to do .
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: I can't do that everytime
<Gnea> chet: apt-cache search brightness
<Nitro>  Ah, anyone know how to fix the problem where after you install it to a harddrive and it boots up but it still says installation failed?
<aioobe> I have a (CD-less) laptop and a 512 MB usb-stick... how do I go about to install? (The usb-creator program does not seem to accept the mini.iso.)
<Nitro> (Ubuntu)
<zhxk> one op on freenode quieted me on #freenode
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: Every 6 months? (Or LTS, every 3 years).
<red2kic> aioobe: Use ubuntu-desktop.iso -- Not mini.iso
<mossi> so how do connect to my wlan through the terminal, what is the command i should use if the name of my wlan is "Bob"
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: what about the data and work
<aioobe> red2kic: but that's on 700 meg!
<chet> gnea: i think the problem is all good with this xorg fix, its definitely on nvidia's end. been searching and the whole samsung 9200m and 9300m series of gpus have this problem
<dst_> hello
<wildbat> aioobe, does it have netwrk access?
<chet> gnea: i wish i could post this couple fixes somewhere central though so it doesnt take as much diggin as i had to do
<Gnea> chet: alright. you might want to consider making a post to ubuntuforums.org about it too, there's a different angle of audience
<aioobe> Yes.
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: I'm just saying... is all. You can fix KDE font issues. I use GNOME. You can ask somebody here or #kubuntu or maybe #kde too.  Backup your data and work. Also, see !home (in future, it's easier to have home on different partition (or hard drive even).
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo update-manager -d' upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and installed 7 DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«. How can I make that future update manager updates or upgrades will not install DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«?
<chet> gnea: will do, thanks for the help.
<wildbat> aioobe, make a bootable USB with net install
<aioobe> net install = mini.iso?
<red2kic> aioobe: 700 MB, yes. Why can't you download it? mini.iso retrieve packages from network (which can be just about same as 700 MB).
<{g}> Hey People! Whats the best way to get rid of the flash player that comes with Ubuntu and install Flash Player 10?
<wildbat> aioobe, ya
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: suppose I have /home on a different partition and then reinstall linux , will that home stay there ?
<aioobe> wildbat: as I said, usb-creator does not accept mini.iso: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/506441
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: Yes. Given that you don't format over the "home" partition and at the installation prompt, you points /home to whatever your partitions sit.
<wildbat> you can do it manually
<{g}> wildbat: you mean me?
<aioobe> wildbat: how? are there any instructions out there?
<wildbat> aioobe, you can do it manually
<GothSpark> hi , every one , I am having a little problems with the compiz window mamanger >,<
<wildbat> {g}, no for you but ~
<dst_> A student of mine is having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04:  he's trying to compile some C++ code and the system can't find cc1plus
<wildbat> !flash | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<wildbat> aioobe, you are on windows or linux now?
<dst_> he has g++ and build-essential installed
<NerdsMcGee> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aioobe> I have linux on my laptop, and windows on the laptop that I want to install linux on.
<{g}> How can i search installed software? I know I can search all packages with apt-cache search. but how can i do it fo already installed packages? I would like to find the installed flash plugin and remove it.
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: what else can I keep on separate partitions ?
<colin__> whosi wet
<red2kic> !home | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<colin__> whois wet
<Necrosporus> I made live usb image of ubuntu 10.04, but it doesn't boot, spamming terminal with message /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: That's all you need. Home and maybe /etc (it's only 10~mb at most).
<{g}> wildbat: it says how to install flashplugin-nonfree. but dont i have to deinstall the old one first?
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: /etc is too big
<silv3r_m00n> isn't it
<wildbat> aioobe, what you need is grub or grub4dos installed on the usb ~ was it FAT ot NTFS?
<silv3r_m00n> infact here I see too many things in it
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: "du -sh /etc" will tell you.
<aioobe> wildbat: the usb-stick is probably fat
<Necrosporus> I used manual way: mkdosfs /dev/sdb; mount /dev/sdb; cp -a ubuntu/* /mnt/sdb; cd /mnt/sdb; mv isolinux syslinux; cd syslinux; mv isolinux.cfg syslinux.cfg; umount /dev/sdb; syslinux /dev/sdb
<silv3r_m00n> only 18mb
<silv3r_m00n> kewl
<wildbat> {g}, sudo apt-get remove xulrunner-1.9.2
<Necrosporus> How can I correct my usb stick to make it boot?
<{g}> wildbat: what is xulrunner?
<wildbat> aioobe, get grub4dos ~ and install on the usb
<CaptainTrek> anyone here familiar with Apache-related packages?
<wildbat> {g},  that's the free flash player and open java
<CaptainTrek> nobody's answering in -server
<Necrosporus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/492301
<Necrosporus> This bug looks similar, but it is about live usb creator
<aioobe> wildbat: ok, and then? (aren't there any complete instructinos on the web)?
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: /etc is for system-wide configuration files. It's a must. Anyway, the real problem is that you're facing issues with KDE fonts. Try hitting all channels first. Kubutnu, KDE, Firefox.
<lucio> helo.. trying to get friends vaio wireless intelpro 3945..doesn't seem to see mine but see neighbors router
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: I have suggested to keep /boot and /tmp also separete , what the benefits in that case
<lucio> am using one with bcm4318 sideByside with no problem
<wildbat> aioobe, not that i know ;p ~ then extract the casper flder files in iso and make a menu.lst
<GothSpark> the problem I have is simple but eeem some how annoying , I cant have the extra effects...
<{g}> wildbat: cant i just remove the flash player?
<jumbers> This indicator-applet thing is very annoying and frustrating. How can I get rid of it?
<CaptainTrek> anyone here familiar with Apache-related packages?  nobody's responding in -server.
<biscuit314> join #asterisk
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: Flexible data control? I don't really know the plus/minus benefits of that. Also, I have 20GB HDD (for /) and 300GB HDD for (/home) so it is nice to keep things organized. Media, music, videos, etc stays in /home (or different storage).
<jimlovell777> Is there a way to loopback a webcam stream? I found something called "Video4linux loopback" but I was hoping to find a solution that's in the repos.
<chet> jimlovell777: try cheese
<gottto> CaptainTrek: if you hve no luck here you can try in #httpd
<CaptainTrek> gottto, i got the help i need thanks
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: 20gb is enough to install things from synaptic ?
<silv3r_m00n> like big games or softwares ?
<silv3r_m00n> coz software goes into /
<red2kic> jumbers: "sudo aptitude purge $PACKAGE" (or use Synathic if you're not comfortable with terminal).
<LordCrc> hi, i'm reinstalling and id like to keep my home directory on a separate drive/partition, and also configure it to prevent data loss in case things happen (ie freezes, crashes)... any tips?
<jimlovell777> chet: I have cheese installed but I'm trying to download a stream and re-broadcast it as a new stream. Can cheese do that?
<wildbat> {g}, hmmm  you have to hmmm let me check which package...
<jumbers> red2kic: It's telling me I have to remove ubuntu-desktop though
<researcher1> how can I creat video of the ap[plication runing in ubuntu?
<GothSpark> researcher you mean screen capture ?
<{g}> wildbat: i removed "flashplugin-installer" and it killed flash in firefox :)
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: ubuntu-desktop can be removed safely. It's a meta-package. If you're not too comfortable, I think you can leave indicator-applet alone (but purge -complete and -session packages)
<chet> jimlovell777: if memory serves i believe so, i cant check for you atm
<researcher1> GothSpark: Not screen capture but rather video as we do with windows using camstasia
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: Yes. Even 4G is sufficient. I'll get you minimal info.
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: me?
<jimlovell777> chet: That's ok, I'll double check. I already have it installed.
<GothSpark> Iknow researcher but un linux it is called like that :p. you can use Gtk Reccord my desktop
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: softwares are isntalled in / right ?
<silv3r_m00n> not home
<red2kic> jumbers: See above.
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<silv3r_m00n> not that
<wildbat> {g}, you remover the adobe one ~ that one is nonfree one
<silv3r_m00n> I mean installing other softwares
<silv3r_m00n> later on
<b33r> Hello I just installed the 10.04 version  the close,minimize and maximize buttons show on the left instead of the right is there a way to change it?
<abhijain1> how can we install adobe photoshop
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: The packages are usually saved on /bin or more likely, /usr/bin -- See !clone
<histo> b33r: you can change it in gconf editor
<BRc> hey all
<{g}> wildbat: not sure, what you mean
<silv3r_m00n> ya so /bin is there with / right ?
<red2kic> abhijain1: There are no Adobe Photoshop unless you want to use wine. Also, there are GIMP (open-source).
<gottto> !appdb | abhijain1
<ubottu> abhijain1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<abhijain1> b33r: no there is no way . even after some time u become familiar
<GothSpark> B33r just switch to an ther theme  it might change the layout of these button , well actualy that what I did
<wildbat> {g}, you install the Adobe flash player
<histo> abhijain1: yes you can
<histo> b33r: let me find you the gconf key hold up
<researcher1> GothSpark: I dont know GTK
<BRc> is there a way i cann access my files through windows..got windows and ubuntu on different drives
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: Yes. Important bash commands seems to be in /bin -- The packages is in /usr/bin
<b33r> I'm sure there must be a way to change it abhijain1..
<red2kic> !see | silv3r_m00n
<red2kic> !clone | silv3r_m00n
<BRc> i want to acces files through windows
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: what is that? I think I need it
<histo> b33r: abhijain1 open gconf-editor and its in apps>metacity>general
<red2kic> b33r: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<ogen> I have an xchat question and that channel has been empty all day. I have a problem which boils down to: how can I autojoin a channel -after a pause,-so that another channel I join can autoinvite me?
<histo> b33r: abhijain1 under button_layout change the text so it reads maximize,minimize,close:
<eivind> Hi! I had some problems upgrading to Lucid. With 3 minutes to go I get and IOError: Error 9. Ubuntu says its 10.04, restarts ok, but obviously its not fully finished. How can i force it to continue? When I try updating it says its uptodate. Link to screenshot of error: http://tinypic.com/r/zlspwo/5
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: If you want to keep track of packages you installed (on the current system). That is it.
<altitron> Hey I have a m3u file and I opened it with vlc and totem and I can only hear the sound, what should I open it with to see video too?
<histo> b33r: you can also change the theme because its part of the default theme
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: I installed a lot of packages by downloading them from internet , can I somehow save them , so after reinstalling karmic I don't need to download them again ?
<khussein78> hi all
<histo> b33r: http://techpad.co.uk/content.php?sid=94
<GothSpark> @researcher1: you can't find it in the Ubuntu Software center ? it is on the Sound and movies catégorie
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: !clone is what you want.
<wildbat> {g}, i dn't think you need to remove the old one ~ just install the non-free is fine
<{g}> wildbat: i installed flash 10
<silv3r_m00n> red2kic: any tutorial or something ?
<BRc> how can i access my files through windows..i cann acces it throught ubuntu but not windows
<researcher1> GothSpark: Ok.let me search n install
<khussein78> can i change the direction of of close and minimize buttons on new ubuntu to right ?
<{g}> wildbat: not sure if it made a difference. fullscreen youtube is still a bit messy
<b33r> histo, thanks
<histo> silv3r_m00n: you can get selections but most of the packages may be broken if the dependencies are changed
<red2kic> silv3r_m00n: It'll list all names of the packages (on your current system) to a text file.  On your fresh machine, you run commands with text file. All instructions are right there on the !clone -- Read carefully. See what it is doing.
<rww> ubottu: controls | khussein78
<ubottu> khussein78: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<histo> red2kic: the packages he installed aren't from the repos
<z0z> hi guys can any one help me
<z0z> please
<histo> silv3r_m00n: you may have to wait for lucid packages to come out on some of those.
<z0z> i have big problem
<GothSpark> yeah zoz ?
<histo> !ask | z0z
<ubottu> z0z: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sleepy_cat> hi i wanted to install java on google chrome so i downloaded jre-20 for ubuntu but its a bin file how should i install it
<wildbat> {g}, you using 64bit?~ do you have correct display driver?~ and yes adobe make lousy flashplayer ~espeacially for linux
<red2kic> histo: What packages? He could be clicking on those apt-url links.
<z0z> i want know how i can change my ip adress
<z0z> in ubuntu
<{g}> wildbat: 32bit i think. lenovo x301. how do i check the driver?
<ScoobySnack> greezmunkey: sup
<banban> hi  i want to know how to change the DNS server in Ubuntu 10.04  i don't know it's in which file   can you help me?  thank you
<wildbat> {g}, System > Admin. > Hardware drivers
<banban> z0z: change your ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<histo> z0z: right click ont he network manager icon and select edit connections
<{g}> wildbat: that comes up empty
<wildbat> aioobe, how is your usb going? ~
<altitron> Hey I have a m3u file and I opened it with vlc and totem and I can only hear the sound, what should I open it with to see video too?
<histo> z0z: click on yoru connection and then click edit
<khussein78> thanks i will try it
<histo> !codecs | altitron
<ubottu> altitron: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildbat> {g}, you are using intel GMA then i guess
<{g}> wildbat: whats gma?
<researcher1> whats a VOB fiel and where can I play it?
<histo> researcher1: files for dvds
<altitron> histo,  thank you!
<wildbat> {g}, The Intel Graphics Media Accelerator http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA
<researcher1> histo: which player can play it?
<BRc> i want to access my ubuntu 10.04 files from windows 7??
<histo> researcher1: totem might which is the default player if not vlc should be able to handle them
<{g}> wildbat: how do i know if im using it?
<Necrosporus> BRc, you don't want it
<histo> !samba | BRc
<ubottu> BRc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Necrosporus> You want to remove windows
<BRc> no i need it for games hehe
<histo> BRc: are you talking about on the same machine?
<Necrosporus> Games is Wesnoth
<Necrosporus> it's better then windows games
<BRc> yes for sur same machine
<wildbat> {g}; that's your hardware , you and list them by "lspci" in terminal
<histo> BRc: then in windows you will need an ext4 file browser
<researcher1> histo: vlc played failed to run it
<BRc> one drive is 1ter..and the other when ubuntu is500gig
<Necrosporus> BRc, windows doesn't support normal filesystems, only crapped FAT and NTFS
<GothSpark> eeem >.< I am runing Ubunt on ntfs
<BRc> Wesnoth?
<histo> !codecs | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Necrosporus> But you can use wine to play windows games
<robscomputer> can I pop in and ask a quick question off topic?
<Necrosporus> BRc, Battle for Wesnoth
<histo> BRc: you want to access your ubuntu files while your booted in windows?
<CaptainTrek> robscomputer:  no
<{g}> wildbat:
<{g}> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<{g}> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<CaptainTrek> !paste | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> robscomputer: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion
<{g}> wildbat: ^ thats what i get
<BRc> no the other way around histo
<histo> BRc: well under the places menu you should see your windows drive
<histo> BRc: if not you may have to mount it.
<andruk> how do i find out what type of partition is on my hard drive via the command line?
<histo> andruk: sudo fdisk -l
<wildbat> {g}, that's intel chip  ~ unluckily we don't have very good driver for graphic acceleration on linux :< ~
<andruk> histo: it says "Id: 83, System: Linux", so does that mean ext3 or ext4?
<CaptainTrek> indeed, {g}
<{g}> wildbat: i have intel on my other notebook too and it plays youtube smoothly.
<rww> andruk: "mount" will tell you, if it's mounted.
<histo> andruk: ahh you want to see what type of filesystem?
<tripelb> mark me "solved" (mark ogen "solved" too) lol
<CaptainTrek> {g} there's different intel chipsets for graphics and some computers dont use intel graphics
<BRc> histo, cant see it..
<tripelb> I have intel on my drives too. My own intel. lol
<CaptainTrek> {g} just because you use intel for processors, you dont get their graphics
 * tripelb backs off
<wildbat> {g}, just install the flash 10 ~ that all you can do ~
<CaptainTrek> !ot | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> andruk: use parted and type in print
<GothSpark> >.< I saw the cause of my problems but I will need help to solve it
<histo> andruk: will show you the file systems
<{g}> CaptainTrek: both notebooks have intel graphic cards
<CaptainTrek> {g} could be slightly different chipsets then
<{g}> yes
<{g}> i will try ubuntu 10
<histo> !ntfs | BRc
<ubottu> BRc: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<{g}> maybe it will make a difference
<CaptainTrek> {g} dont just jump to that conclusion xD
<andruk> histo: thanks, that worked.
<Baram> Since we don't have TRIM support yet, what options do I have for my OCZ Vertex?
<{g}> wildbat: i installed flash 10. didnt make a difference
<GothSpark> I have the extra plugins pacage missing ... so I need to install the, manualy how can I do that ?
<{g}> CaptainTrek: what conclusion?
<steven__> why cant i use compiz options
<BRc> yes
<andruk> rww: i was trying to find out what type of filesystem it was so i could mount it!  ;-) thanks tho.
<wildbat> {g} you ain't on ubuntu 10?
<{g}> wildbat: ubuntu 8 i think
<coz_> steven__,  what exactly do you mean?
<Sheepherd> hi all... first time i connected my mobile phone via usb a menu popped up where i could chose what to do next (view pictures, listen to music). after reconnecting the device this menu doesnt appear anymore... someone knows why?
<rww> andruk: mount should autodetect the filesystem type if it's ext3 or ext4 =
<{g}> wildbat: ubuntu 0
<BRc> thx will try that...
<{g}> wildbat: ubuntu 9
<{g}> :)
<histo> BRc: follow the directions for manually mounting
<histo> BRc: you can then later add the options to fstab
<histo> !fstab | BRc
<ubottu> BRc: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soreau> GothSpark: apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<GothSpark> ooo thank's *.* sorem
<soreau> steven__: What option specifically?
<steven__> i right hit the compiz ion and i cant selected  compiz options
<wildbat> {g} get 10 i got better graphic speed ~ i945 here
<rww> {g}, wildbat: Ubuntu version formats are Year.Month (e.g. 10.04 came out in April 2010). Saying "Ubuntu 9" (for example) is ambiguous :)
<BRc> histo, thx have enought here ...going to try it now
<soreau> ! ccsm | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<coz_> steven__,  ah I see ...which video card to you have
<{g}> wildbat: ok, will try ubuntu 10
<wildbat> rww, i know but there is only one 10 so far ;p
<{g}> rww: ok
<steven__> coz_: idk
<coz_> steven__,   open a terminal     lspci  | grep -i vga
<rww> wildbat: You'd be surprised at how early after release dev stuff gets started ;P
<wildbat> rww, i think they started now ~ but nothing for us to DL ^^ ~
<Azeotrope> Can I use Lucid Lynx liveCD to update a 8.04 system?
<coz_> steven__,  just copy and paste that command into the terminal window
<histo> !upgrade | Azeotrope
<ubottu> Azeotrope: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rww> Azeotrope: No. The Live/Desktop CD can't do upgrades; you need the Alternate CD for that.
<steven__> coz_: i did give me one sec ok
<coz_> steven__, sure
<microhaxo> Upgraded from 9.10 and my wifi on my netbook is DOA.
<coz_> steven__,   just in case the command is      lspci | grep -i vga
<skrite> hey all, i have sound when in gnome, but not in compiz standalone what might be happening there?
<histo> microhaxo: what kind of card is it?
<histo> skrite: what is compiz standalone?
<steven__> how do i copy in past what the hot keys
<coz_> steven__,   the easiest way to copy and paste in linux is to highligh text...like the command I gave...and simply middle click inside terminal window...or  a text editor
<histo> steven__: ctrl+shift+c and ctrl+shft+v
<microhaxo> histo: GE780 Wireless  its an Asus Eee 1000he
<robscomputer> I saw some screenshots of Ubuntu desktops with a cpu/performance widget, what is that called?
<histo> microhaxo: do you know what chipset it has?
<histo> microhaxo: you may need to install restrcited drivers or firmware for your card.
<skrite> histo, well, i mean i am running compiz as a window manager without useing a desktop environment like gnome or kde or xfce4
<bazhang> robscomputer, conky, most likely
<coz_> steven__,  well highlight and middle click are the easiest however in terminal  to copy from a terminal it is  shift+ctrl+c  and to paste into a terminal it is  shift+ctrl+v
<microhaxo> histo: rt2860sta
<gottto> robscomputer: it might have been conky
<robscomputer> thanks!
<jbrouhard> robscomputer, probably conky
<Azeotrope> rww: histo thank you
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo update-manager -d' upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and installed 7 DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«. How can I make that future update manager updates or upgrades will not install DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«?
<histo> microhaxo: hrm... should be working unless there is somethign in release notes about that chipset
<gottto> !conky | robscomputer
<histo> skrite: well maybe sound isn't being started then in your X
<steven__> coz_: this is it
<microhaxo> idk, its funny If i reboot like 4 times it will connect for like 2 min and then it just disconnects and eventually it doesnt even show that i have wireless.
<steven__> coz_: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<steven__> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<skrite> how could i do that?
<coz_> steven__,
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 robscomputer
<histo> microhaxo: so it does work its just intermitent.  I would search for your chipset on the forums or on launchpad bugs
<steven__> coz_: is this a good card
<coz_> steven__,   ok the compiz options under fusion icon are generally for nvidia cards however now with the new nvidia drivers ..both of those options are actually no longer needed
<microhaxo> ok, thanks histo.
<histo> skrite: what are you trying to do just X with compiz?
<unimatrix> how do i fix the ugly splash screen resolution in lucid?
<coz_> steven__,   the card is fine but compiz options are not necessary for that
<histo> skrite: or openbox or something?
<skrite> no, just compiz
<steven__> coz_: thank you
<coz_> steven__,  no problem
<histo> skrite: let me check something
<skrite> ok
<steven__> skrite: what up
<steven__> with compiz
<skrite> steven__, hi, oh, just can't get sound working if not running gnome
<daiatlus79> hello?
<daiatlus79> i need some help
<steven__> dude i cant help with that srooy
<daiatlus79> lucid user here
<skrite> also, i am using compiz and is very very slow, but when gnome is running, it is fine.
<coz_> daiatlus79,  whats the issue?
<daiatlus79> i just did a partial upgrade and now i cannot access anything to do with networking
<skrite> steven__, it's cool. i havn't seen this one before either
<histo> skrite: did you install a sound system? or how are you starting X
<daiatlus79> i am using a spare computer to talk to you now
<skrite> removed gdm and start x with startx
<daiatlus79> my laptop cannot even use its ethernet or wlan to connect online
<coz_> daiatlus79,  ah oh
<dethray> I've never had luck with upgradeds
<daiatlus79> i think that its the nm-applet bug
<daiatlus79> so what are my options?
<histo> skrite: did it remove pulse and sound items?
<steven__> dose someone know a site where i can learn sudo and comm. for the termainal
<histo> !sound > skrite
<ubottu> skrite, please see my private message
<daiatlus79> i am using xubuntu by the way (i dont think it would make any difference)
<coz_> daiatlus79,  off hand I am not sure....that may be due to it being nearly 3am here  however.... but... I am guessing someone has a solution here  so just hold on for someone to answer... I need sleep :)
<daiatlus79> ok
<daiatlus79> its 345 am here
<histo> daiatlus79: have you tried configuring it manually?
<daiatlus79> soooooo....
<TyanColte> hello everybody
<daiatlus79> how so?
<skrite> histo, thanks
<daiatlus79> nm-applet is not there anyomre
<skrite> going to back out and retry
<bazhang> daiatlus79, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<daiatlus79> neither is network-manager-gnome
<histo> daiatlus79: with /etc/network/interfaces
<daiatlus79> huh
<daiatlus79> ?
<histo> daiatlus79: or ifconfig
<coz_> daiatlus79,  often it is more useful to type out the first 2 or 3 letters of somone you aretalking to and hitting tab to complete the nick so that they are alerted
<bazhang> daiatlus79, open a terminal and type ifconfig; what do you see (all on one line, again, please)
<eivind> Update to Lucid failed before it finished but Lucid seems to have installed. How to I force it to finish? apt-get upgrade only finds a google chrome update.
<TyanColte> i have a question, i'm trying to automount my windows 7 partition by editing /etc/fstab but when i did at first it said only root can, then i put sudo in front of the command and it lets me mount but not without my root password, is there any way to automount this thing without having my password?
<coz_> i need sleep night
<histo> !paste | daithif
<ubottu> daithif: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daiatlus79> thanks histo
<histo> !fstab > TyanColte
<ubottu> TyanColte, please see my private message
<histo> TyanColte: root should mount it on boot if its in yoru fstab. ONly root can mount
<daiatlus79> ok histo  it says in the interfaces file auto lo then the next line says iface lo inet loopback
<arthur> Hello!
<TyanColte> it wont mount on boot, i have the syntax correct i know i do but it won't automount
<histo> daiatlus79: can you pastebin the output of ifconfig
<daiatlus79> histo:  how do i do that?
<histo> TyanColte: can you pastebin yoru fstab
<TyanColte> sure
<histo> !paste > daiatlus79
<ubottu> daiatlus79, please see my private message
<daiatlus79> i am still learning about linux
<histo> daiatlus79: just copy and paste to paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link
<steven__> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<daiatlus79> i have no network connection at all on that computer that i am having the issues with
<histo> daiatlus79: ahh
<TyanColte> what's the SU command for the run box?
<daiatlus79> yeah.. i am on a spare i am using
<TyanColte> desu?
<histo> daiatlus79: well is there eth0 or eth1 in the results?
<Necrosporus> ubottu, but noone answers my question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> !bot > Necrosporus
<ubottu> Necrosporus, please see my private message
<daiatlus79> histo: where do i find ifconfig?
<Ozzah> Hi. On my PC when I try to bood the 9.10 LiveCD, I get a message "[something] Sleeping forever" during bootup, and now with 10.04 LiveCD It boots to a black screen and never displays a picture. I'm using an i7 with a Radeon HD5850 with a SATA 1Tb drive on a gigabyte motherboard, 4GB ram. Any help please?
<histo> daiatlus79: open a terminal applications > accesories > terminal
<histo> daiatlus79: type in ifconfig
<daiatlus79> ok i got terminal open
<daiatlus79> histo:  ok i did that...
<bazhang> TyanColte, gksudo gedit (for example)
<histo> daiatlus79: is there an eth0 listing?
<TyanColte> thank you bazhang
<daiatlus79> histo: what line woudl the ethernet be in
<daiatlus79> histo: nothing for either eth0 or a wlan at all
<TyanColte> http://pastebin.com/sKe9pfh2
<histo> daiatlus79: ont he left it will list the interfaces like eth0 wlan lo
<daiatlus79> histo:  no interfaces listed...
<histo> TyanColte: get rid of the sudo in fstab
<TyanColte> that causes it to not mount, the only way it would mount is if i added that
<histo> daiatlus79: it ooutputs nothign?
<TyanColte> otherwise when i tried to mount it manually it said only root can mount
<histo> TyanColte: no remove sudo
<daiatlus79> histo: nothing at all... the thing lists loobacks
<TyanColte> i've tried it before i put sudo in there
<histo> TyanColte: also make sure that /media/Windows7Drive exhists
<histo> TyanColte: okay well I can't help you then
<histo> daiatlus79: did you try scrolling up perhaps the output is off the screen
<TyanColte> wait, does the folder have to exist before i can mount to it?
<TyanColte> that dosn't make sense
<histo> TyanColte: yes and sudo doesn't belong in fstab
<histo> TyanColte: but you do what you want.
<daiatlus79> histo: nope... it all there.. i have terminals font small so it wont do that..
<te_> 3~
<histo> daiatlus79: I have no idea its not seeing your network cards. Try lspci see if a network adapter shows up there
<TyanColte> you're telling me something i alreday know, i know sudo doesn't belong in fstab, i put it in there temporarily to make it work for a bit but i was trying to figure out how to make it automount without using it
<airtonix> TyanColte, can't mount something on something that doesn't exist
<histo> TyanColte: You don't need it in fstab putting it in there is causing issues
<histo> TyanColte: its doing nothing
<TyanColte> figured it would create it
<TyanColte> nvm problem solved
<daiatlus79> histo: it shows up when i use lspci
<airtonix> TyanColte, your mount folder is the door to the block device you are trying to mount.... no door no access to device.
<histo> TyanColte: fstab doesn't understand sudo but understands the rest of your line
<histo> TyanColte: also your mount folder has to be there as a place holder
<daiatlus79> histo: and my wlan as well
<histo> TyanColte: and your UUID has to be correct. After you get your fstab fixed just sudo mount -a   should mount it
<histo> TyanColte: and it will be mounted on boot for you.
<histo> daiatlus79: thats just odd.  I'm at a loss for why ifconfig wouldn't see it.
<TyanColte> yea but i don't want to have to do sudo mount -a every time i start my fing computer
<TyanColte> lol
<jatt> is rhythmbox the default music player in lucid?
<histo> TyanColte: You won't have to
<rww> jatt: yes
<histo> TyanColte: it will do it for you.
<airtonix> TyanColte, ...
<daiatlus79> i read in a google search that there is a bug with that upgrade.. and as well that i cant install network-manager-gnome
<histo> TyanColte: thats the hole point of fstab
<yaboo> when i start samba get this message standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option any reason why?
<TyanColte> the -a means auto doesn't it?
<jatt> how can I configure rhythmbox to look like this:
<jatt> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/1004features/04.jpg
<te_> TyanColte: all
<abhifx> hi. plymouth is eating up my resources even after booting up... can someone help me plz
<histo> TyanColte: means mount all filesystem mentioned in fstab
<jatt> I don't see the ubuntu one music store
<daiatlus79> sigh.....
<TyanColte> so why would i need to use that command if it is going to automount it in the first place
<histo> TyanColte: i'm trying to save you a reboot
<daiatlus79> histo: and i have my disc there... but it wont access that one either in synaptic
<histo> TyanColte: fstab gets read on boot. that command saves you the reboot
 * TyanColte facepalms
<TyanColte> never mind
<jatt> plymouth is useless if I have an entry in my fstab for my cdrom ubuntu won't boot correctly
<TyanColte> i've got it thanks
<tomcheng76> Hi, anyone tried auto logoff in Lucid ?
<Mrokii> hello all. I wanted to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, but when the upgrade starts, if failes to get new packages, saying that it failed to fetch several ppa-links. Can anybody help?
<histo> jatt: why do you need an entry for cdrom in fstab?
<whyameye> upgraded to 10.04 and my scanner no longer works. I have the firmware in the right directory, the .conf for sane points to the firmware, the product id is matching. But scanimage -L says no scanners identified. sane-find-scanner finds the scanner.
<daiatlus79> histo: i think i will just back up my crap on the hard drive and do a complete reinstall
<whyameye> and I can't figure out how to restart the sane daemon. /etc/init.d/saned gives no joy
<histo> daiatlus79: well just backup your /home/ thats where all your user documents and settings (user specific) are.
<Ozzah> Hi. On my PC when I try to bood the 9.10 LiveCD, I get a message "[something] Sleeping forever" during bootup, and now with 10.04 LiveCD It boots to a black screen and never displays a picture. I'm using an i7 with a Radeon HD5850 with a SATA 1Tb drive on a gigabyte motherboard, 4GB ram. Any help please?
<histo> whyameye: sudo restart saned ?
<jatt> histo: it doesn't matter why do I need it. I removed it afterwards. Fact is, if there is an entry there, plymouth will not allow the system to boot correctly.
<jatt> i.e. bug.
<histo> jatt: maybe the entry is wrong
<whyameye> histo: unknown job: saned
 * histo hates this upstart changing stuff
<abhifx> no one has a solution for my problem?
<jatt> histo: no, the system should boot correctly and plymouth should not complain and hang the whole system, even if the entry is rubbish (the entry is correct, since it mounted the cdrom before the upgrade)
<daiatlus79> histo: yeah i had to do that when i got rid of puppy and went over to Xubuntu
<histo> whyameye: are you running lucid
<whyameye> histo: yes just upgraded
<krazykrivda> anyone in here use looking glass?
<histo> jatt: you don't need an entry to mount the cd but I don't know could be a bug I guess.
<daiatlus79> histo: well thanks for the help...
<histo> whyameye: they changed a bunch of stuff with upstart
<daiatlus79> you take care man
<histo> daiatlus79: np
<wildjue> hi
<whyameye> histo: yeah I guessed that. :-/ Ticks me off that the scanner worked fine in Hardy
<Archaeopteryx> hi, I need to install glib 2.14 for a friend and it appears he is using 2.12. What do I need to do to install 2.14?
<yaboo> ok, seems smbclient can see the shares under ubuntu machine
<jatt> the fonts in the "ubuntu software center" are way to big. is there a way to fix this. other applications don't have this problem.
<Linux> i there any way i can reduce the size of a jpg file in Ubuntu 10.04?
<histo> whyameye: is it even running a a damaen right now?
<histo> whyameye: daemon?
<histo> Linux: crop it or do you mean compress it?
<red2kic> Linux: Resize the image?
<whyameye> histo: I'm not finding it with ps aux. SO maybe it isn't the problem
<Linux> Histo: I do not want to compress. I just want to reduce the size
<histo> whyameye: maybe its not running. its not on my system by default
<crdlb> Archaeopteryx: what distro? glib 2.12 implies he's using edgy which is extremely unsupported
<whyameye> histo: then it probably isn't required to find a scanner.
<histo> Linux: what do you mean by size size on disk?  or dimensions?
<Linux> histo: both
<Sheepherd> hi all... first time i connected my mobile phone via usb a menu popped up where i could chose what to do next (view pictures, listen to music). after reconnecting the device this menu doesnt appear anymore... someone knows why?
<romualdo> hallo
<histo> Linux: fspot will let you crop
<Archaeopteryx> crdlb: I think I might have figured it out. This is 10.04 and I think he just doesn't even have the dev stuff installed. Should get him up to 2.24! I thought he had 2.12 installed but I was wrong
<Linux> histo: Thank you very much. I will try to do it using fspot
<greezmunkey> Linux: check DjVu
<histo> Linux: i don't see a way to change the jpeg compression options with fspot though
<histo> Linux: you can use gimp or any of the many photo editors in the software center
<Linux> ok, i will try gimp
<histo> Linux: gimp is similiar to photoshop
<jimtuv> Is it just me or do any other people with Nvidia card have problems with the Nouveau driver??
<histo> jimtuv: I did then I installed the nvidia drivers
<TyanColte> histo: http://s375.photobucket.com/albums/oo197/TyanColte/?action=view&current=Screenshot-Error.png
<TyanColte> that's what happens when i take out the sudo from fstab
<jimtuv> I had to completely unistall nouveau to get my Nvidia to work
<TyanColte> and try to mount the device
<TyanColte> and i did create the folder
<histo> TyanColte: yes root is the only one that can moutn like I said
<TyanColte> so why did it not mount when i typed mount -a
<histo> TyanColte: you could sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Windows7Drive
<histo> TyanColte: and it would get mounted
<yaboo> histo think i nailed the samba problem
<histo> TyanColte: cuz you would need to sudo mount -a
<histo> yaboo: what was it firewall or something in config?
<Linux> histo: I just found fotoxx, i hope this will work
<airtonix> TyanColte, histo is talking about the commandline now not entries in fstab.
<yaboo> histo don't think firewall, because windows can find windows shares
<TyanColte> well that's all well and good but why won't it automount when i start my computer
<DjAngo23> hey guys, Got a problem booting since the update to 10.04. First i had the problem : An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb, but that is solbved with /etc/fstab, but now, when Ubuntu is doing the disk check (because the system says : file system still has error) i get the following error : The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present ? But i can cd to /tmp... Any idea ?
<histo> TyanColte: try moutning it manually first open a terminal
<jimtuv> I did some looking around and a search for nouveau brought me to the  BinaryDriverHowtoNvidiaNouveau page and the first thing on it is Note: Ubuntu 10:04 will use Nouveau out of the box. {X} WARNING: THE DRIVER IS MOSTLY UNSTABLE. PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK.
<airtonix> TyanColte, where is a pastebin of your /etc/fstab  ?
<yaboo> histo this is my error standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option
<TyanColte> i did, and it is mounted, but it won't remount when you restart the computer
<histo> TyanColte: and type in :     sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Windows7Drive
<jimtuv> why would they put an unstable driver as default?????
<histo> TyanColte: okay well maybe the uuid is wrong in fstab then try replacing it with /dev/sda1 instead of UUID=blah
<TyanColte> http://pastebin.com/YMu4KN1P
<TyanColte> ok
<histo> TyanColte: and can you paste bin your final fstab let me see if there are any errors
<airtonix> TyanColte, you don't have encryption or something exotic turned enabled for the windows7drive ?
<DjAngo23> Any ideas where my problem is comming from ?
<airtonix> TyanColte, how did you get that uuid for the windows7drive ?
<TyanColte> the same way anybody gets a uuid for a filesystem
<histo> TyanColte: yea it doesn't look right
<TyanColte> what's the command for that?
<histo> TyanColte:
<histo> TyanColte: Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<TyanColte> UUID="6866C5F466C5C354
<TyanColte> see if it matches with the pastebin
<histo> TyanColte: sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<TyanColte> same thing
<TyanColte> UUID="6866C5F466C5C354"
<owen1> after the upgrade to lucid i see the desktop and the mouse. but the login screen doesn't show up so i can't do anything (in karmic i used to text-based login). any tips?
<Linux> histo: I just changed the size of pic using fotoxx. It is very easy to do.
<airtonix> histo, TyanColte thats because its reading fstab for hte uuid in this case
<histo> TyanColte: what are you typing in exactly?
<Linux> histo: thx for ur support
<histo> Linux: np
<bp0> anyone get virtualbox usb devices to work in ubuntu?
<histo> ahh
<TyanColte> ok, let me try it using /dev/sda1 /media/Windows7Drive ntfs-3g 0 0
<histo> bp0: won't work with the ose version
<owen1>  /j xubuntu
<histo> TyanColte: put that in fstab then stop
<Koobuntoo> Hello! If I run the "compiz -replace" command, then my kubuntu panels aren't transparent anymore. Someone knows the solution?
<bp0> histo, i have the regular version
<TyanColte> stop what?
<histo> TyanColte: save it. Then sudo umount /media/Windows7drive.  Then sudo mount -a
<histo> TyanColte: see if it mounts it again. if it does then it will on reboot. but you are definately getting a bad UUID from somewhere.
<TyanColte> unmount command not found
<histo> TyanColte: umount not unmount
<TyanColte> ok, it worked that time
<TyanColte> not sure why the uuid was the problem but aparently it was
<airtonix> TyanColte, uuid is supposed to be 5 groups of hexadecimal digits
<abhifx> hi. plymouth is eating up my resources even after booting up... can someone help me plz
<TyanColte> ok, one more question
<histo> TyanColte: yeap wrong uuid. Now try sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<TyanColte> same uuid
<TyanColte> /dev/sda1: UUID="6866C5F466C5C354" TYPE="ntfs"
<histo> TyanColte: wth I don't know why its given you a bogus uuid then.
<yaboo> histo: know why i get this message
<TyanColte> beats me
<histo> yaboo: what message?
<yaboo> standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option
<histo> TyanColte: but it will work with /dev/sda1
<yaboo> in log.smbd
<TyanColte> anyway, how do i change the name in my places folder from 261 GB filesystem to Windows7Drive
<histo> yaboo: when are you getting that?
<airtonix> histo, try collecting blkid garbage first.
<histo> yaboo: I have no idea
<yaboo> ok
<histo> airtonix: ?
<airtonix> blkid -g
<twoshots> connect irc.freenode.net
<twoshots> sry guys
<twoshots> testing stuff
<bazhang> twoshots, you are here already
<airtonix> histo, i myself cannot get blkid to give me uuid for drives that are not in fstab already
<histo> airtonix: hrm...
<twoshots> I know :D. Thanks though. I'm just trying to figure out how to connect to any irc I want
<twoshots> My client (xchat) seems to only have preset ones
<twoshots> I know it's possible though.
<Koobuntoo> Hello! If I run the "compiz -replace" command, then my kubuntu panels aren't transparent anymore. Someone knows the solution?
<histo> TyanColte: ^^^ did yous ee what airtonix is saying?
<bazhang> twoshots, best to do that in the server window
<histo> ahh he left
<twoshots> bazhang: How do I get to the server window?
<histo> Koobuntoo: someone in #kubuntu may be of more help
<DjAngo23> hey guys, Got a problem booting since the update to 10.04. First i had the problem : An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb, but that is solbved with /etc/fstab, but now, when Ubuntu is doing the disk check (because the system says : file system still has error) i get the following error : The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present ? But i can cd to /tmp... Any idea?
<bazhang> twoshots, its marked freenode
<twoshots> bazhang: Oh ok.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo update-manager -d' upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and installed 7 DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«. How can I make that future update manager updates or upgrades will not install DEB program packages from the section »Games and Amusement«?
<puma3037> hei i was update my Ubuntu but nw my movie player in not working pls help me gays
<bazhang> Koobuntoo, kde4 has compositiing you know? also try in #compiz
<histo> bullgard4: you want to keep them at the current version?
<bazhang> puma3037, clarify not working
<rww> bullgard4: You can't. Ubuntu's upgrade tools pull in ubuntu-desktop deliberately, and you thus end up with ubuntu-desktop's packages, including games.
<bullgard4> histo: No. I do not want to keep them. I do want to get rid of them and that they will never install again.
<histo> bullgard4: just remove them then
<masterkorp> hello
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<histo> bullgard4: you can remove them.
<masterkorp> i updated to 10.04 yesterday
<puma3037> any one knows to sol my prob pls reply me
<bullgard4> histo: I know. But this was not my question.
<bazhang> puma3037, I asked for more details
<ezrafree> anyone know how i can get my netbeans settings back after upgrading to lucid
<histo> bullgard4: you said you want to remove them and they won't install again
<histo> bullgard4: remove the packages
<bullgard4> histo Thank you.
<lalla> does the gparted allow us to partition without formatting the disk?
<masterkorp> how i can have the boot up from 9.10?
<bullgard4> lalla: No.
<histo> bullgard4: it may remove ubuntu-desktop which is a meta package. You will just have to keep note of this for future upgrades
<puma3037> if i play som video player was automatically gone
<bazhang> masterkorp, from 10.04?
<histo> !downgrade | masterkorp
<ubottu> masterkorp: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<lalla> how about cfdisk?
<bazhang> puma3037, which players? what was the exact error message?
<histo> lalla: yes gparted will
<puma3037> no msgs
<masterkorp> not, i only want the boot screen
<masterkorp> how can i change that?
<histo> lalla: you can create partitions and not format them if you want. Just don't specify a type
<masterkorp> can anyone point me in the right way?
<puma3037> i was double click som movie then its com & soon gone
<sidharth> sid
<sidharth> hi
<bazhang> puma3037, again, which players
<sidharth> how r u?
<lalla> histo: I wanna run LFS on my 9.10, it asks me to make a partition...
<atrus> masterkorp: maybe you can restate what you mean, because i certainly don't understand.
<histo> !usplash | masterkorp
<ubottu> masterkorp: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<histo> lalla: okay do you ahve any free space?
<puma3037> movie player
<lalla> histo: yes 30 GB left in 50 GB
<bazhang> puma3037, try right click , open with (and choose some different player)
<histo> lalla: what are you trying to do biuld a linux from scratch system?
<lalla> histo: need to do it for my academic project :)
<histo> lalla: yes just createa  partition in the empty space then
<abhiSri> How we can change the login screen in ubuntu 10.04?
<boogieman> whats up
<lalla> histo: thats what m unable to do...its taking entire 50 & not the empty 30
<puma3037> vlc is working but i need 2 know wats happen m.player and hw can i sol d case
<DjAngo23> Any ideas where my problem is comming from ?
<boogieman> have a lot of the bugs on new release been worked out?
<histo> lalla: whats installed on the 50gig right now?
<lalla> histo: ubuntu 9.10
<Gintulis> hi, whay when i boot ubuntu, log on desktop , computer freeze about 15s, (not move mouse, kayboard etc.) after about 15s computer work fine, this problem only ubuntu (with other OS no problem)
<histo> lalla: open gparted click ont he unallocated space and then click the add up top
<histo> lalla: the little plus sign withthe paper
<histo> lalla: for filesystem you want to choose unformated if you don't want to format it at this time.
<histo> lalla: I believe the LFS documentation walks you through parititoning and stuff you may want to consult their directions. This is way offtopic for here.
<histo> lalla: and there is #lfs-support
<whyameye> BLEH it was the friggin USB cable fooling my scanner! A different cable and all is happy.
<histo> whyameye: always works that way.
<lalla> histo: ok thnx
<whyameye> histo: since sane-find-scanner was returning reasonable values it never occurred to me
<histo> lalla: thats on a different irc server btw
<histo> lalla: #lfs-support is on irc.linuxfromscratch.org
<macno> hi guys, I bought a Sony Vaio yesterday, tonight I reinstalled it with Lucid, all went fine except audio
<DjAngo23> hey guys, Got a problem booting since the update to 10.04. First i had the problem : An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb, but that is solbved with /etc/fstab, but now, when Ubuntu is doing the disk check (because the system says : file system still has error) i get the following error : The disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present ? But i can cd to /tmp... Any idea ?
<macno> I can't ear nothing from headphone nor speakers
<DjAngo23> macno, try typing alsamixer in your terminal and look if something is mute and increase the volume
<Beyecixramd> how do i make an OEM installation in Lucid? with the alternate CD?
<histo> Beyecixramd: yes
<Beyecixramd> thanks histo
<gottto> DjAngo23: afaik the disk check unmounts the drive it checks - or does it's thing before it is mounted - it might pay to run  fsck from a live cd
<histo> Beyecixramd: you can select it fromt he options on the main menu i think its f4 to get to options. it lists them at the bottom of the first menu
<macno> DjAngo23, done nothing mute except "beep"
<Beyecixramd> histo: i know, i know, but AFAIK, the OEM installation was included in the standard ISO, wasn't it?
<Beyecixramd> before Lucid, i mean
<red2kic> Is there a command that will let me see which progress is holding up a particular file?
<DjAngo23> gottto, it is before it is mounted
<hasn> hi.can any 1help me how to add wireless icon on top panel,ubuntu 10.04
<gottto> DjAngo23: so then /tmp isn't accessable 'cause the partition isn't mounted
<aconrad_> hi there, is there a way I can autostart a program that will show on a specific desktop?
<client06> j
<airtonix> !info devilspie | aconrad_
<DjAngo23> gottto, well it's more like explain here, without the fact that i do not encrypt. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/571682
<hasn> hi.can any 1help me how to add wireless icon on top panel,ubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> aconrad_: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<DjAngo23> gottto, it's before selecting the user to login
<aconrad_> airtonix: thanks, i'll have a look
<hasn> hi.can any 1help me how to add wireless icon on top panel,ubuntu 10.04
<gottto> DjAngo23: all I can suggest is to try the fsck check from a live cd - it's what I'd do
<DjAngo23> gottto, Okay, burning 10.04 and i will do that, thanks for the help, i will let you know what happend.
<jamil_1> hi, I am unable to upgrade ubuntu via network. update manager doesn't shows any option to upgrade to 10.04
<gottto> DjAngo23: luck mate :]
<hasn> hi ,i delete wireless icon on panel by mistake,can any1 help where i can find it again
<elky> right click and choose "add to panel"
<DjAngo23> gottto, I just tried to burn, but it needed /tmp. I'm happy ubuntu offers the possibility to put tmp somewhere else...
<guntbert> red2kic: have a look at fuser (= file user)
<hasn> ubuntu 10.04 i tried,i dont know the command for it@ elky
<red2kic> guntbert: I found lsof /path/to/file to work. ;O
<guntbert> red2kic: :-)
<dwntwn> could anyone tell me how to add network manager to my panel?
<jamil_1> guntbert: as you suggested earlier I tried to change mirror location but still I am unable to upgrade to 10.04
<MXGamer101> hey everyone
<Dr_Willis> dwntwn:  i thought you ran the nm-applet
<dwntwn> Dr_Willis, where the heck is that?
<MXGamer101> anyone can lend some words of advice to a linux newb?
<Dr_Willis> nm-applet --sm-disable
<Dr_Willis> dwntwn:  run it from a terminal.
<Lazy^> MXGamer101: ask but dont ask to ask
<Dr_Willis> !manual | MXGamer101
<ubottu> MXGamer101: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dwntwn> Dr_Willis, I want it as a indicator of signal strength on my panel
<MXGamer101> its not that kind of help, more of an installation issue with ubuntustudio
<Lazy^> MXGamer101: and the problems is ?
<tiger2wander> Hi there
<MXGamer101> i was able to install ubuntustudio to the target partition on my hard drive, but when it came to installing the bootloader,it refused to install Grub2 and LILO
<guntbert> jamil_1: strange - I'm afraid I've run out of ideas -- obviously it must be some setting on your machine -- but I don't even know where apt keeps all of it's files...
<dwntwn> Dr_Willis, how do you know who i am?
<Dr_Willis> dwntwn:  Huh?
<dwntwn> Dr_Willis, I would like it as a indicator of signal strength on my panel
<Lazy^> MXGamer101: what kinf of error Grub2 gives / are you pointing grub2 to right partition
<stone1343> What's it called when the system starts failing, you see a "no entry" icon in the notification area and when you press the power button, the shutdown dialog comes up with little rectangles where the letters are supposed to be?
<tiger2wander> Could anyone tell me what is the best VPN server to install with Ubuntu server which clients are windows (mostly), ubuntu/linux, mac osx  machine?
<Dr_Willis> dwntwn:  when i connect to wireless with the nm-applet here. it changes to  bars showing stregenth here.
<dwntwn> Dr_Willis, :~$ nm-applet
<dwntwn> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<dwntwn> ** (nm-applet:3310): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<MXGamer101> Lazy^, the text installation gives me the option of either Grub2 or LILO, if i choose Grub2 it gives me no error message and jumps straight back to the option of both bootloaders, and if i choose LILO it gives me a "Failed To Install LILO" on any selcted partition
<Dr_Willis> dwntwn:  Perhaps yu have removed  the panel applets where it displays itself. Yopu could reset your panels back to defaults
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tiger2wander> I've just tried OpenVPN but no luck to setting it accept username/password from PAM/LDAP service to use with generic windows client without install OpenVPN client
<dwntwn> thanks Dr_Willis !
<jamil_1> guntbert: can you please post your sources.list file in /etc/apt/
<yaboo> make
<stone1343> Can anyone help with this? What's it called when the system starts failing, you see a "no entry" icon in the notification area and when you press the power button, the shutdown dialog comes up with little rectangles where the letters are supposed to be?
<thechef> How can I tell Ctrl+F to do breadth first search in nautilus?
<Jordan_U> MXGamer101: What are you trying to install grub to? (MBR, PBR, MBR with /boot on raid...)
<MXGamer101> MBR with /boot on raid
<guntbert> jamil_1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429917/   -- a 9.10 system, where I get the option to upgrade
<MXGamer101> presumably that i believe
<jamil_1> guntbert: thanx
<guntbert> jamil_1: you're welcome :-)
<MXGamer101> Hard drives are currently set up as 2x 500gb in Raid0, partition as 900 and 100gb each (100gb holding ubuntustudio), and then a thrd 1tb harddrive that isnt really involved
<perplexed> G'day - I need some help regarding the following error:
<damagu> Hello all. Can someone help me with a problem I'm having with my external hard drive? It was working fine but now it's become read only and I don't know how to fix it.
<Jordan_U> MXGamer101: You can't install grub to a partition if /boot is on raid, it needs to be able to store the core.img in the embedded area between the MBR and first partition. Are you sure you selected the drive (e.g. /dev/sda), and no partitions (e.g. /dev/sda1)?
<guntbert> !enter | perplexed
<ubottu> perplexed: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<perplexed> thanks ... the error is fd0 cannot get C/H/S values
<MXGamer101> i was not explicitly given an option to define where grub was going, the only time i was given the option with anything related to the hard drives was the partitioning for the installation of the operating system itself
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  you do have a floppy drive?
<perplexed> it happens when my win xp system tries to boot
<perplexed> no - but i do have usb access
<Jordan_U> MXGamer101: Also, it needs to be RAID over a standard partition table, not partitions over the RAID.
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  fd0 = floppy disk. check the bios. disable it in bios if you dont have one
<perplexed> the floppy drive is disconnected
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  linux boots? but windows has issues?   or whats the exact setup?
<perplexed> i'll have to try that now in BIOS thanks
<MXGamer101> ahh i see, so there is no way i can get to this OS as it is setup now?
<Gadena> :)
<Dr_Willis> raid has a lot of things to watch out for.
<perplexed> Dr wills - what happened is i tried to make and install from live cd to usb, but somehow it put some of the linux grub file onto the hdd of my pc
<damagu> Hey can anyone help me get write privileges for my external hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  yep. when doing an install to USB you MUST tell it  on the past dialog of the installer to install grub to the MBR of the usb disk.
<nocturnus> damagu: how are we supposed to help you?//
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  plug in the usb, and it boots properly?
<Dr_Willis> damagu:  #1 - tell the channel what filesystem is on the usb drive
<damagu> nocturnus: I'm using Ubuntu and I had write access and now I don't. I don't know how to get it back and my google searches keep coming with irrelevant results
<ouyes> hi all , how to add a printer in ubuntu ?
<perplexed> Dr Willis - no the installed usb (not the live usb disk) it just hangs
<Jordan_U> MXGamer101: There is no reason I can think of not to use a partition table on the drive itself, do you have a reason? (do you understand what I mean about raid over partitions vs partitions over raid?)
<damagu> Dr_Willis: FAT
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  so you want to make a 'bootable full install' to a usb, and have it where with it unplyugged it just boots straight to windows right?
<nocturnus> damagu: because you're searcing the wrong things, obviously
<damagu> Ubuntu's disk utility wouldn't let me make it any different.
<MXGamer101> would you mind explaining it to me anyways, i may have a poor understanding of it
<Dr_Willis> damagu:  you may want to install/use the 'ntfs-config' tool it has some check box's that enable full access to fat/ntfs fileystems for users
<Procule> Hello, I'm running 9.10 amd64. I have two video inputs: my tv tuner (video0) and my webcam (video1). The problem is that flash player only sees my video0 (tv tuner). It sees it correctly but I do not have the option to change to the webcam.
<perplexed> Dr willis - exactly - but now ive messed up my win xp system boot
<damagu> nocturnus: you aren't very helpful obviously so maybe you should not say anything
<perplexed> Dr willis any ideas how to reverse the damage?
<nocturnus> damagu: maybe you should go to hell, because i'm clearly wasting my time offering you help
<greezmunkey> ouyes: in your browser: http://localhost:631 will get you to CUPS admin, you can add your printer there.
<Jordan_U> ouyes: With most printers you just plug the printer in and in a few seconds you'll see a message like "Printer foo is now ready to be used". If you don't though, there is a good chance that your printer is completely unsupported :(
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  to fix windows. You will have to boot some windows cd and use the proper commands to restore the  bootloader. the commands vary depending on your windows version.  fixmbr/fixboot may be what you need.
<damagu> nocturnus: I didn't see you offer any help
<damagu> Dr_Willis: Thanks I'll look into that.
<nocturnus> you can take that as a retracted offer
<Dr_Willis> damagu:  check out the ntfs-3g docs/guides/howtos  for some basic info on how windows filesystems get mounted/accewsed by linux machines also.
<Dr_Willis> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<damagu> Isn't telling someone to go to hell grounds for being booted? What are you doing here if you aren't going to help people and just abuse them
<almost> having trouble gettgin sound for both skype adn music in 10.04
<almost> is there  a bug with skype and pulse audio?
<Procule> Is it a restriction on Adobe Flash player to only access 1 video input ?
<gotsanity> what is the name of the package for the "hardware drivers" utility?
<Dr_Willis> almost:  skype has had issues   in the past. but a lot depends on the exact sound cards from what i gather.
<siomyn> can't I ask about empathy here ?
<damagu> Dr_Willis: Thanks for that. I didn't realise the particular filesystem would be the problem.
<siomyn> i mean can*
<Dr_Willis> gotsanity:  'jockey-gtk' is thename of the binary i belive gotsanity
<ouyes> greezmunkey, Jordan_U we share the printer in our local network
<Dr_Willis> !find jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Found: jockey-gtk
<Dr_Willis> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.8-0ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Jordan_U> perplexed: You can write an MS style MBR to the disk from an Ubuntu liveCD by installing the "mbr" package and running "sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX" where X is the proper letter for your drive, likely /dev/sda but you should check to be sure.
<almost> i have two cards and a usb headset so there is a \lot of confusion......
<almost> lol
<gotsanity> Dr_Willis, thanks a bunch
<almost> so not sure if it is me ro what..
<Dr_Willis> !info mbr
<ubottu> mbr (source: mbr): Master Boot Record for IBM-PC compatible computers.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.10-2 (lucid), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ouyes> greezmunkey, Jordan_U my ip is 192.168.1.105 and the printer is 192.168.1.107
<debjit> !info encfs
<almost> is there a way to set up music on one card and skype on the other?>
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.2-2 (lucid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1688 kB
<greezmunkey> ouyes: What kind of printer?
<Dr_Willis> perplexed:  dont get cnfused and use /dev/sda1 when you mean /dev/sda    that can be bad. :)
<ouyes> greezmunkey, hp
<siomyn> where should I ask about empathy?
<perplexed> Dr willis - thanks - i did try that -putting in the orig. win xp home cd to try to recover it - but it has an error saying the inf txtsetup.sif file is corrupt or missing, status 14.  ---very weird
<wildbat> do mattrib work on ntsf? i got this error .... while i don't have floppy@@  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/429922/
<greezmunkey> ouyes: set up for the ip address:9100 (jet direct) on the networking side, then choose your driver.
<siomyn> i can't make some call using SIP in there
<Jordan_U> ouyes: Ahh, I never work with network printers personally, have you tried System > Administration > Printing?
<Procule> Maybe I could remove the driver for the tv tuner and put the webcam on video0 ?
<Dr_Willis> Procule:  try rmmoding the module and restart the flash app.
<ouyes> Jordan_U, nothing there
<DjAngo23> Can i start the terminal from the live cd (10.04) because i just started directly the option panel "Live CD Session/Install"
<Procule> Dr_Willis, i can do that with the /sys
<siomyn> Need some help for making call using SIP on empathy
<DjAngo23> I just need to perfor a fsck from the terminal..
<DjAngo23> And now it' s mounted :S
<greezmunkey> ouyes: did you browse to localhost:631 ?
<ouyes> greezmunkey, yes
<Jordan_U> ouyes: You selected Add, then Network Printer, then find network printer and Windows printer via SAMBA?
<greezmunkey> ouyes: select add printer, give it your uname, and pword
<greezmunkey> ouyes: use appsocket
<ouyes> Jordan_U, yes now
<greezmunkey> ouyes: use this form: socket://hostname:9100
<perplexed> Dr willis - i'll just try a couple of tweaks in the Bios and then i'll BRB.......
<siomyn> #empathy
<Jordan_U> MXGamer101: Could you prefix your messages to me with my nick? Otherwise I'll miss them.
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<greezmunkey> ouyes: socket://{ip address:9100} works well as hostname, if you don't have local dns, you need to make an entry in /etc/hosts to use 'hostname'
<siomyn> Dr_Willis: any empathy channel ?
<Dr_Willis> siomyn:  i never use the app. so no idea. try #empathy
<Dr_Willis> siomyn:  or check its help menu/docs
<nocturnus> siomyn: consider compile it yourself
<siomyn> nocturnus: Download and compile by my self ?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<nocturnus> yes, i.e without your 94 year old grandmother holding your hand and giving you an icecream sandwich
<siomyn> nocturnus: LOL
<greezmunkey> mmm ice cream
<The_ManU_212> i use networkmanager to configure my network, networkmanager does connect with auto settings (dhcp) without oing anything, that ok for my notebook but on my desktop workstation i want that no dhcp is done and only my profile for static ip is used, how to do this?
<raven> howto MKFS.VFAT full erase (not fast)?
<DjAngo23> How to boot the terminal from the live CD ?
<^Lem^> hi all, running Ubuntu 10.04 desktop x86-64 here. it's very slow to get to my desktop. compiz starts (expo works), but the desktop doesn't load (nautilus, panels) for about 10 seconds. the desktop starting coincides with a read timeout on the floppy drive /dev/fd0. i don't have a floppy. blacklisting the floppy module didn't fix this
<siomyn> There is #empathy but on Gimpnet
<ruby_on_tails> does ubuntu run on X11
<An_Ony_Moose> yes
<wildbat> anyone know if mattrib work on ntfs? i got this error .... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/429922/
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: right click on the nm-applet, select edit connections, select a connection (probably the only one), click edit
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  X11 runs on Linux....
<Dr_Willis> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.5+5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: tell me when you are there
<nocturnus> ubuntu didn't invent X1111111
<nocturnus> whoops
<nocturnus> there should only be two ones
<wildbat> raven, mkfs ain't erasing tools
<Jordan_U> MXGamer101: The practical difference is that to be able to boot from the drive you need to create partitions on the drives *before* doing anything with RAID, selecting the whole disk as RAID then partitioning afterward leaves no space for GRUB to safely install itself.
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: I'm there
<raven> wildbat, i need to format every space, not only the mft
<ouyes> greezmunkey, Jordan_U it is fucking amazing , it is working , but black and white ubuntu page
<wildbat> raven, huh ? y so?
<greezmunkey> The_ManU_212: here's a screen shot...: http://imagebin.org/96081
<e01> i had a problems with my dell mini 9 and lucid
<nocturnus> wildbat: please spell correctly
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: now select the tab "IPv4 settings", there you choose "method: manual", are you able to fill in the details youself?
<MXGamer101>  i see, so in order to get a working install of ubuntustudio i would need to reset my entire setup?
<greezmunkey> ouyes: is that with the X.X.X.X:9100 way?
<e01> when i close the LID, and open it again, the ubuntu just freezy and had to be restarted
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: i allready filled in all neccesary data and i have to switch to this interface every time manually
<e01> how can i fix that
<guntbert> ouyes: please watch you language in here
<The_ManU_212> greezmunkey: thx
<ouyes> guntbert, sorry so exciting
<ruby_on_tails> An_Ony_Moose: Dr_Willis I have a script where I need to change the dpi of the output pdf, it says on an X11 system this won't work, so what can I do ?
<ouyes> greezmunkey, yes
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: did you enable "connect automatically" ?
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: yes :( doesnt help
<greezmunkey> ouyes: color is up to the driver you selected, or the print options you chose when submitting the print job, i.e. in you application.
<wildbat> raven, if you need to wipe the disk you can use something like :sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx9
<greezmunkey> The_ManU_212: is the cable connected?
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: how many connections do you have in the previous dialog?
<The_ManU_212> greezmunkey: yep otherwise i wouldnt write here^^
<ouyes> greezmunkey, my printer is physically white and black
<greezmunkey> ouyes: well, there you go!
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: one, my manually configured one, the auto connection does appear from nowhere
<ManDay> Can I change the delay by which the Desktop Background changes in a slideshow?
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  No idea what you are doing exctly. sounds to me liek its saying on  a unix/linux system it wont work..
<Aciid> whats the name of "Sound Preferences" application?
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: I suggest you just edit the auto connection with your desired settings
<bumbblebee> i am going for fresh install of lucid, shld i back up anything other than my home folder?
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: bwhere to do this?
<ruby_on_tails> Dr_Willis: can you go here and ctrl+F "dpi" ?
<greezmunkey> ouyes: the cups server webpage X.X.X.X:631 is pretty cool. You could have done the same thing in System>Administration>Printing, but the CUPS server gives much more options.
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: ah sorry - I misread - because "everyone has an auto connection" :-)
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: ah ok me not
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: is it called "default" ?
<ManDay> Can I change the delay by which the Desktop Background changes in a slideshow?
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: There are other tools to generate pdfs from html, the simplest being printing to a PDF from the browser.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  for gnome 0- theres a xml file that handles the delays/times  find/edit/make your own
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: you can also try to enable "available for all users"
<ouyes> greezmunkey, i just need it work
<gotsanity> I have network-manager-gnome installed but I am not showing a network manager applet in the indicator applet tray. Anyone have any idea how i can get it to show?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, where is that XML file?
<ManDay> oh in the dir with the images i take it
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  in a subdir..
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: its being done server side, is there any other tool to do this server side ?
<Dr_Willis> You can make your own. seen guides on it at omgubuntu and/or webupd8
<greezmunkey> ouyes: well, I'm glad I made your life easier.
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: In fact, wkhtmltopdf itself is available in the repositories.
<ManDay> Other question: I use audacious with pulse and play mp3 files but sometimes in some files the volume drops and i have a certain noise for a few seconds. this is not replicable by rewinding to the position where it occured - what could be the problem here?
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: yes I installed it
<ManDay> thanks Dr_Willis
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: no i have only the setting home which i created manually
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: but its an application that's gonna be hosted.
<ouyes> greezmunkey, what is the difference between short edge and long edge
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: you can also try to enable "available for all users"
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: i dnt have this option but i have system connection which is greyed out
<greezmunkey> ouyes: one edge is longer than the other??
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: Ahh, you're running into the mentioned "reduced functionality"
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: didn't get you what's reduced functionality ?
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: oops - we are talking about different ubuntu versions I guess - what is yours?
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: python-pisa looks like it may do what you want.
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: wkhtmltopdf needs a patched version of the QT toolkit to be able to work without X11 running, QT in the repositories does not contain these patches so the wkhtmltopdf in the repos can only be run if you have an X server running (GUI)
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: jaunty
<nocturnus> Jordan_U: ...what?
<ouyes> greezmunkey, how to set it print on both sides of the paper?
<greezmunkey> ouyes: couldn't tell you, I donno
<Jordan_U> nocturnus: I don't understand your question.
<timmillwood> Anyone got an eee pc 701, wondering which ubuntu to put on it.
<MXGamer101> i have a 900HA
<wookienz> hi, im trying to mount a cifs share through fstab. I wont to mount it 777. It only mounts 770. Do i need to mask it? Help?
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: I don't have that any more -- but isn't there a button like "unlock" or the like (it would then ask you for your password to accomplish system tasks)
<panagiotis> xxx
<yaboo> ok seems i cannot to my samba shares on the server but not from others machines, anyone know why
<atlantica> quick bluetooth question: i'm not going to have difficulty with my mouse/keyboard am I?
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: do you know of any tool that could directly give me png/jpg ?
<red2kic> atlantica: Using BT Mouse.  It works fine for me.
<atlantica> excellent. the installer didn't recognize it straight off, so i wanted to double-check. thanks @red2kic
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: no :/
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: is tehre perhaps a support channel for networkmanager?
<romeus> hello
<Oprtz> hi all
<timmillwood> MXGamer101: Was it easy to get ubuntu onto?
<Oprtz> is there any website in which i can see all the applications for synaptic ubuntu 10.04? and the best applications? i want to search abt horoscop application
<dominicdinada> ya on the repo pages
<Durf> So whats rm -rf / do?
<dominicdinada> Oprtz:
<overmind> Oprtz: Why don't you try "software-center"?
<nocturnus> Jordan_U: why not?
<atlantica> Durf: ._.
<MXGamer101> timmillwood: sure was, a little easier and faster too seeing as eee users are forced to have to install off of flash media
<romeus> I just performed a fresh install Lucid on my laptop... now it's only booting into the console. If I try to startx, I get low resolution message and a menu of options, I've tried them all and they don't do anything. How can I fix this?
<overmind> Durf: It removes all hdd/partition
<Oprtz> overmind:  i dont know abt the software centre
<dominicdinada> Durf: force the directory to be removed
<dominicdinada> oh with the / at root
<dominicdinada> haha
<red2kic> Durf: It destroys the continent: Australia
<arand> Durf: Delete the whole contents of the system
<ouyes> i can printer anything under ubuntu now
<Oprtz> overmind:  ahh i c, there is software centre
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: where did you find that wkhtmltopdf needs Qt and is X dependent ?
<nocturnus> ruby_on_tails: check out the documentation
<guntbert> The_ManU_212: not that I know of -- as a work around you could left click on the nm-applet, and select "your" connection there -- please ask in the channel again and mention that you are on jaunty
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: wkhtml2pdf --help
<overmind> Oprtz: Then you can see applications rankings or godknowswhat things
<Oprtz> is there any free horoscope application available for ubuntu 10.04? thanks
<dominicdinada> Who wanted all the Packages listed ?
<Oprtz> overmind:  i search there, but no luck :(
<heroid> guys i have a problem X is not starting in boot time so i have to start it manually
<dominicdinada> Oprtz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/net/
<red2kic> Oprtz: There aren't any. :(
<red2kic> !away > Hyp3r-Zzz
<ubottu> Hyp3r-Zzz, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> Oprtz: those are all the packages listed by category
<Oprtz> red2kic:  okie dude
<Oprtz> dominicdinada:  thanks dude
<Oprtz> thanks all
<dominicdinada> welcome
<heroid> guys i have a problem X is not starting in boot time so i have to start it manually
<red2kic> Oprtz: You probably can make a script that'll receive from a website and display right away.
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: The staticly linked binary from their web site should work without X11 though.
<overmind> !repeat | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Oprtz> red2kic:  i am not good in linux :(
<nocturnus> heroid: try fixing it
<Oprtz> i dont know how to make / write script
<red2kic> heroid: Is gdm installed?
<dominicdinada> Oprtz:  Actually the link I gave you was for the Net subcategory he is the main packeage page for lucid
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: I am working with the static binary only
<dominicdinada> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Oprtz> dominicdinada:  thanks
<dominicdinada> No worries :)
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: Could you pastebin the error you're getting?
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: I am not getting any error
<red2kic> Oprtz: I searched "horoscope" and nothing turned up. You'll have to make do with a script or bookmark a horoscope website.
<Mrokii> Hello. I have started th upgrade vom 9.10 to 10.04 and it started well, unpacking and replacing things. But it seems to have stopped now, in the middle of the proccess of "unpacking replacement memtest86+".
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: if I specify a dpi the result is "Done" but the image is the same as before
<Mrokii> I has been sitting there for several minutes now, which doesn't look right to me.
<Seveas> Mrokii, run this command and pastebin the output: ps aux; df -h
<Seveas> it indeed does no look right
<dominicdinada> Blah firewall is set to drop packets from my router :(
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: this is my command: ./html2pdf http://www.google.com google.pdf -d 300
<asadeddin> hey
<ruby_on_tails> I renamed the thing to html2pdf
<overmind> dominicdinada: If you have router firewall is not needed (but yes recommedable keep it enabled), anyways use "sudo ufw set default allow"
<asadeddin> I need some help with Realtek wireless drivers, anyone/
<asadeddin> ?
<Mrokii> Seveas:  This is the output: http://pastebin.org/210018
<noxi> All: I am in need of some serious help with dual booting ubuntu 10.04 and Windows 7, both operating systems are installed but I am lacking a grub boot loader screen. Before that and other tries, i was missing Windows 7 on the grub bootloader.
<Seveas> !anyone | asadeddin
<ubottu> asadeddin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dominicdinada> overmind: That will allow me to ssh to the Server as well ?
<dominicdinada> !grub2 | noxi
<ubottu> noxi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<The_ManU_212> guntbert: this workaround do i use everytime
<overmind> dominicdinada: Yes
<Seveas> Mrokii, you didn' type it in correctly, try again: ps aux; df -h
<asadeddin> Does anyone know how to install a Realtek 8191se driver on 10.04? Tried and didn't work for me...
<dominicdinada> overmind: ok ill give that a shot, can never have to much protection
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: the pdf is of the same size if I specify -d 300 or -d 500 or nothing
<overmind> dominicdinada: If you are under router "atacks" will go to router, no to specific PC
<raviepic3> help | am using ubuntu 9.04 and i just now upgraded my firefox but still it aint 3.6 its just 3.0
<ElTonerino> Since upgrading to 10.4, when banshee synchronises music to my phone, and files that it transcodes to mp3 don't work on my phone.  But they do work through things like totem.  Any ideas?
<Mrokii> Seveas:  I copy and pasted it into the console. This is what I copied "ps aux; df -h". Looks like what you suggested.
<raviepic3> how can i upgrade my firefox to 3.6 so that i can use the firebug addon with it
<raviepic3> ?
<raviepic3> ?
<FloodBot2> raviepic3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominicdinada> blah wrong syntax... sudo ufw allow default ?
<overmind> dominicdinada: Sec
<atlantica> lucid is very fast. sorry that's not a question. i'm just very impressed.
 * dominicdinada is on lucid 
<asadeddin> Could anyone help me reach solution to installing my 8191se driver please?
<bullgard4> atlantica: Enjoy Ubuntu!
<dominicdinada> atlantica:  could be but for slower pc
<dominicdinada> atlantica: pc
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: options need to come before the input and output file parameters
<overmind> dominicdinada: "sudo ufw default allow"
<dominicdinada> BLah for slower pcs it is actually slower cause of all the pretty crap
<dominicdinada> ok
<overmind> dominicdinada: I am too
<adapor> hi everybody
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: ./html2pdf -d 300 http://www.google.com google.pdf
<najat> hello all
<atlantica> what's the best package for nvidia cards now?
<Seveas> atlantica, depends on the age of the card
<adapor> can someone help me to make a Sveon STV22 tv tuner work under ubuntu?
<Iowahc> hy there, I am forwarding a local ssh port to a third machine. is there a way to set the -X (Xforwarding) for that machine?
<MXGamer101> hey Jordan_U i think i made a mistake. I moved the installation of ubuntu studio to my other hard drive that is not linkedto the RAID but now the system boots directly to UbuntuStudio
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: is this a normal rule or is this written in the documentation and I missed it ?
<raviepic3> what the, since a month nobody answers me for what ever i ask
<noxi> Thank you for sending me to a page all about grub2, at 4 am I am still not quite getting the problem here. I have been reading online for hours and still nothing has worked. I have never managed a dual boot before but the concept seems simple enough. I still would like maybe a little attention other then a page. Thanks for the read though.
<aburrabeet> How to upgrade Ubuntu using command line interface?
<raviepic3> and i found that am not asking dumb questions for a starter
<MXGamer101> also the command sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst = blank file
<atlantica> seveas: not ancient. i've got an 8800gt right now
<dominicdinada> overmind: thanks at least i can turn the firewall on without it killing my wifi connection... :)
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: there's an interesting experiment...
<Iowahc> raviepic3:  whats the question?
<overmind> dominicdinada: :)
<Iowahc> greezmunkey: what do you mean?
<raviepic3> Iowahc, thanks for replying, i wanted to install firebug in my firefox it says firefox version not up to date
<Seveas> atlantica, system -> admin -> hardeware drivers. That tool will find the correct package for you
<jibadeeha> anyone here managed to get Amazon MP3 downloader to work with Lucid?
<Iowahc> raviepic3:  what version are you using?
<raviepic3> so how can i upgrade my firefox up to date ?
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  i would guess the extension may be to blame.
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: exactly what I said, so you got X forwarding to run to one machine?
<raviepic3> 3.0.19
<dominicdinada> overmind:  you wouldnt happen to know anything about Wireless access points via server :)
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  it may be seeing a very new version #. as being 'wrong'
<adapor> will hardware drivers find tv tuner drivers??
<atlantica> Seveas: thanks!
<Iowahc> raviepic3:  I would guess too, that the plugin is the problem
<najat> hallo everybody
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: It's specified if you read the Synopsys literally "wkhtmltopdf [OPTIONS]... <input file> [More input files] <output file>", but it's understandable that you wouldn't read it literally since it's a strange limitation for a command to have.
<raviepic3> Iowahc, ! ! ! okie, how can i upgrade my firefox to 3.16.x ?
<Russ> http://www.NewSexyEmilie.com?605387
<raviepic3> Dr_Willis, thanks fro replying
<Seveas> raviepic3, there is no 3.16
<Iowahc> greezmunkey:  I am forwarding X from the machine I am connecting to, but not to the one I forward the port to
<dominicdinada> !spam | russ
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  i  just installed firebug here -> http://getfirebug.com/
<Seveas> !ops | Russ spamming
<ubottu> Russ spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<overmind> dominicdinada: WiFi access points no, but long time ago I did internet connection via bluetooth access point
<najat> i have a problem with my VGA ,,,
<atlantica> Oh dear.. it froze when it was searching for drivers. Restart and try again! :)
<Appl6> aburrabeet: You can use "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" to upgrade your packages from the command line.
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: oh yes, thanks :)
<dominicdinada> overmind:  :( nah I read the how twos and well I guess I will take baby steps with it little by little
<Iowahc> raviepic3:  what version of ubuntu are you at?
<raviepic3> Seveas, sorry 3.6.x i mean
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: You're welcome.
<raviepic3> Iowahc, 9.04
<Seveas> raviepic3, upgrade to lucid, it has 3.6
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  installed firebug 1.5.4 on my firefox 3.6.3
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: I've played with that, it should be do-able. I'm checking some docs I dl'd ...
<Take0n> What is the font that the new ubuntu logo in lucid uses and where can I find it?
<Iowahc> greezmunkey:  nevermind. have forgot to use the right option -.-
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  its called 'ubuntu'
<Seveas> Take0n, that font is neither complete nor released :(
<wildbat> how do i disable nautilus auto pop up on USB drive plugin ?
<atlantica> Take0n The font is called Wordmark and it's not available for use. Unfortunately.
<atlantica> Oh, I read it was called Wordmark
<raviepic3> Dr_Willis, i getthis Firebug 1.5.4 could not be installed because it is not compatible with Firefox 3.0.19.
<Iowahc> raviepic3: then a apt-get upgrade should bring you up with a newer version of firefox i guess, or as Seveas  mentioned, update to lucid
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: yeah, it shold work on a connection to connection basis - allowing multiple sessions.
<raviepic3> Seveas, how do i upgrade to lucid ?
<Take0n> thank you guys =)
<atlantica> it's a very nice font, though.
<Seveas> !upgrade | raviepic3
<ubottu> raviepic3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Take0n> it really is!
<Mrokii> Or does anybody know if I can just force quit the installer and restart it? Would it go on doing the upgrade?
<Iowahc> greezmunkey: yes, works fine :)
<Dr_Willis> raviepic3:  then upgrade youre firefox.
<Seveas> Mrokii, that would break it horribly
<dominicdinada>  Russ is spamming in Ubuntu-Server now :/
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: nice :)
<Seveas> dominicdinada, tell that in #ubuntu-ops
<Mrokii> Seveas:  Well, so what should I do?
<aburrabeet> Appl6: I need to upgrade karmic to lucid.
<Seveas> Mrokii, well, you could start with giving me the information I asked...
<ouyes> what kind of font do you prefer to print english letters/
<dominicdinada> i did
<Take0n> and may I ask if someone here knows of any PPA that has GIMP 2.7? I want to use gimp as one window and no 100 different
<Iowahc> is there a nice CLI tool for wake on LAN?
<dominicdinada> but they afk hes trying to say its an accident...
<raviepic3> Dr_Willis, Iowahc http://pastebin.com/6HjEBND5
<Mrokii> Seveas:  The command you gave me didn't work. It did when I used "ps ax; df -h". Would that be of any help?
<Appl6> wildbat: Open nautilus, go to Edit -> Preferences -> Media (it's a tab) and you can find various options there.  You probably want to uncheck "Browse media when inserted."
<Dr_Willis> !locate libXxf86dga.so
<Dr_Willis> !find  libXxf86dga.so
<Iowahc> raviepic3: Do you did a apt-get update first?
<Seveas> Mrokii, the command I gave works. You typed it in wrong or are not on an ubuntu system ;-)
<ubottu> File libXxf86dga.so found in libxxf86dga-dev, libxxf86dga1, libxxf86dga1-dbg
<Mrokii> Seveas:  I did a copy/paste, so there is no way I could have mistyped anything.
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: ethtool?
<wildbat> Appl6, ^^ thanks ^^
<Appl6> wildbat: You're welcome.
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: I don't know if you would call it "nice" :)
<Appl6> aburrabeet: Try "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<Iowahc> greezmunkey: well, as it seems to me its more for configuring, not for sending wakeonlan packets?
<red2kic> greezmunkey: pleasant or pleasing or agreeable in nature or appearance; "what a nice fellow you are and we all thought you so nasty"- George Meredith -- Somehow, CLI and pleasant should not be in same sentence. :o
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: still doesn't do any good, -d 300/500 doesn't work, I also tried to use --enable-plugins to capture flash stuff but that doesn't work either
<Mrokii> Seveas:  As you can see here, the first line contains the last part of my command-prompt, plus the command you gave me: http://pastebin.org/210046
<greezmunkey> red2kic: nice!@
<jbendotnet> hi
<raviepic3> Iowahc, yes
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: there may be an issue in the kernel, pleanty of bug reports...
<raviepic3> only after that it upgraded my firefox to this version i guess
<WormDrink> hi
<jbendotnet> getting 'Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)' when i try to install mysql-server
<jbendotnet> how do I clean it up
<WormDrink> how good an idea is x64  ?
<red2kic> WormDrink: How good an idea is V8 engine?
<Appl6> Mrokii: You might want to be careful with copy/paste.  Sometimes chat programs are not in ASCII, and that could cause a problem with the command.  Try typing it in by hand.
<Giles> Is lucid supposed to have a boot splash screen?
<greezmunkey> Iowahc: check this out: http://www.linuxreaders.com/2010/03/08/save-power-using-wake-on-lan/
<Iowahc> raviepic3:  then you should try to do a dist-upgrade as Seveas  mentioned it
<WormDrink> red2kic, i mean more in sense of for end user OS - will I notice compatibility problems
<WormDrink> i.e. say for binary releases
<Jordan_U> Giles: Yes.
<WormDrink> or should they work fine (I)
<Giles> Jordan_U: I dont have one.
<WormDrink> if I can remember correctly ubuntu has both x64 and x82 libs installed
<red2kic> WormDrink: There always are sticky situations.  Ie Hulu whines about native 64-bit adobe-plugins. I use amd64 on all my machines.
<daurnimator> anyone care to help with no sound?
<Appl6> WormDrink: I use x64, and I don't have many problems.  But if you can't come up with a reason for x64, you're almost certain to have fewer problems with x86 (especially with flash!).
<Mrokii> Appl6:  I have tried that, but it is all the same. Even when I use "ps aux" only, I get the message of conflicting format options
<red2kic> WormDrink: It is possible that some 32-bit binaries does not exist for amd64. Overall, if you're going to use Ubuntu for everyday usage, then you're probably fine with either.
<cci[RR]us> hi i cant boot using lucid cd
<WormDrink> I see
<cci[RR]us> please help...
<Mrokii> Seveas:  Whould this be of any help? http://pastebin.org/210058 (It's what I get when I use "ps ax")
<bushbaby> cci[RR]us: What happens when you try to boot it?
<cci[RR]us> hangs at "Setting sensors limit     [ OK ]"
<Twiztid> could someone please give me some pointer on getting ubuntu running at its fastest, ie: fresh install, then what programs are recommended, and whats the best environment, fluxbox, xfce, ... im looking for pure speed
<cci[RR]us> i tried noacpi, etc...
<red2kic> Twiztid: You want Arch / Gentoo. They're known for OPTIMIZATION.
<musashi> Twiztid, use console
<Giles> I seem to have a splash screen on shutdown but not on startup.
<bushbaby> cci[RR]us: have you scanned the cd for errors?
<Mrokii> Seveas:  I have seen there is a line containing "memtest86+" at the end of this output. Though I don't know what that means.
<cci[RR]us> pls refer here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476730
<cci[RR]us> i'll try to scan the disc now... but i doubt it's the disc fault
<overmind> Twiztid: Ubuntu is not designed for be quick, but for be easy. You may want Debian or another distro what doesn't use x
<bushbaby> cci[RR]us: If it's not at least you've removed a possible source of the problem
<cci[RR]us> i'll try on another pc... brb
<Twiztid> overmind: k, then i guess my question is, what steps should i take to get ubuntu slimmed up and on speed?
<bushbaby> cci[RR]us: ok.
<heroid> red2kic: yes gdm is installed
<Appl6> Mrokii: Can you pastebin the output of "echo $SHELL ; which ps ; file `which ps` ; alias", please?
<musashi> Twiztid, remove processes that you dont need. get rid of gnome and use fluxbox, lxde or xfce.
<Jordan_U> Twiztid: Unless you have a particularly low spec computer speed is going to depend more on what application you are using to perform a given task than things like gnome vs fluxbox etc. For instance, for word processing Abiword on a standard Ubuntu install will blow away Open Office on even the most bare / optimized configurations.
<Twiztid> musashi: fluxbox, lxde, xfce  all equally fast? or u have a favorite?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  http://pastebin.org/210065
<musashi> Twiztid, i prefer lxde
<Appl6> Twiztid: If you could "turn up the speed" without any other issues, then distribution maintainers would have done that already.  In general, you need to find out how much reliability, compatibility, or features you are willing to lose in order to get the extra speed.
<overmind> Twiztid: xfce is like gnome. lxde like kde
<tjingboem> after i log in it takes 30 seconds before i can actually use the system. can i speed up this process?
<musashi> having said all that, if you install something that needs gnome libs or kde libs, your going to be screwed anyway
<Giles>  hi I upgraded to lucid, I have a splash screen at shutdown but not boot.
<Appl6> Mrokii: Haha, you really aliased the hell out of your terminal.  That is why you were having issues with "ps aux".  To get around that, use "/bin/ps aux".
<Twiztid> Jordan_U: thank you, i have 1.25gbs ram   2ghz cpu,  atix1300 515mb agp video card...   i like compiz and cairo dock and am trying to get a good mix of speed and stability no matter how pretty at this point
<Mrokii> Appl6:  Sorry, that has been installed by a friend
<JackStoner> hey i have a problem when i unlock my screen after i enter my password it locks again
<Diverdude> I have basically 2 harddisks in my laptop. One is partioned into several parts, and one is just one big chunk(called TrayData) They are currently partioned like this : http://imagebin.org/96089  I want to merge sda7,sda3 and sda5 into one big chunk. Currently i am running this ubuntu on the sda7, and sda3 and 5 is not used. Is it possible to merge sda3 and 5 into sda7 which is currently running ubuntu without damaging anything?
<Appl6> Mrokii: It's no problem at all.  But it can mess up commands that people tell you to use, so if someone gives you a command that breaks, you should show them the result of the "alias" command.
<jbendotnet> anyone run into issues installing mysql-server on 9.10 ?
<Twiztid> Appl6: ya i understand...  im jus so done with XP and want a faster desktop experience without having to upgrade it for now...
<JackStoner> hey i have a problem when i unlock my screen after i enter my password it locks again
<Mrokii> Appl6, Seveas: http://pastebin.org/210071 (the output from the first command)
<Error403> JackStoner after how long?
<cci[RR]us> the disc worked fine in my other pc.  i doubt it's disc defect coz that would throw I/O errors. i've seen it before in such cases
<cci[RR]us> i'd like to know how to disable limit sensors
<JackStoner> Error403: just as soon as i press enter, then i have to unlock again
<Diverdude> anyone?
<Error403> JackStoner so your in a loop?
<Radim_> !cd
<JackStoner> Error403: kinda, with 2 occurances
<Radim_> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Error403> JackStoner then it stops?
<Jordan_U> JackStoner: Do you ever actually see the desktop?
<Radim_> !burn iso
<bushbaby> cci[RR]us: It doesn't look like it's hanging on setting the limits for the sensors though. it seems to be hanging after that as the OK flag has appeared. I dont' know what the next boot stage is however..
<cci[RR]us> reference:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476730
<JackStoner> Jordan_U: yes for a second before it locks again
<cci[RR]us> ok bushbaby thanks.
<Radim_> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<cci[RR]us> i'm downloading the text installer iso
<JackStoner> Error403: when i lock it, i have to enter my password TWICE
<bushbaby> cci[RR]us: No problem. Good luck
<Appl6> Diverdude: The amount of work required to MAYBE get that to work is not at all worth it.  You should just move your data off sda3 and sda5, expand sda7, and then move it back.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I dont suppose anyone has gotten the Alien Arena 2010 version working yet?
<Radim_> how big is ubuntui install CD? Will be 74 minutes disk enough?
<Appl6> Diverdude: By "not at all worth it" I mean that it would be a lot of work, and all that filesystem work means there's a fair chance that you will lose some of that data.  If you can back it up, then just wipe those partitions and copy it back.
<Dr_Willis> Radim_:  how many mb does that cd say?  I was thinking I  use 80min cd's  -
<Diverdude> Appl6, okay, and how do i wipe the partiotions?
<Radim_> Dr_Willis: 650mb/74 min
<Dr_Willis> Radim_:  mine all say 700mn 80mb
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: Gparted from a LiveCD
<Appl6> Diverdude: Do you have your data backed up?  You have to back it up first.
<Dr_Willis> Radim_:  so it might not work
<jibadeeha> when installing a new version of Ubuntu (e.g. 10.04) is there a way to list my installed software from 9.10 and feed it into 10.04 so i don't have do this manually
<valentinex> 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<Dr_Willis> oops 80min 700mb
<Diverdude> Appl6, yes i can copy it to my TrayData harddisk
<Diverdude> Appl6, that should be okay
<Jordan_U> Radim_: No, that's not enough for the standard Ubuntu iso, there are other options though.
<Appl6> Diverdude: OK, cool.  Then what Jordan_U said, use a program called gparted from a liveCD (Ubuntu's liveCD has gparted on it).
<Jordan_U> jibadeeha: Easiest thing to do is just upgrade.
<acocman> hello all
<dstaubsauger> hi, how can i compress 2 directories into one .tar.lzma archive?
<Diverdude> ok, so i download ubuntu live CD and put it on a CD and boot with it?
<valentinex> how to run smb?
<Jordan_U> !clone (don't know if this works between releases) | jibadeeha
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valentinex> smbd
<jibadeeha> Jordan_U, okay thanks
<Appl6> Diverdude: That's right.  If you already have an ubuntu CD you can use that one.
<Jordan_U> !clone | (don't know if this works between releases) jibadeeha
<ubottu> (don't know if this works between releases) jibadeeha: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<twoshot> test
<Diverdude> Appl6, i am now running 9.10, does it matter if the livCD is another ubuntu version?
<jibadeeha> okay will try that
<Appl6> Diverdude: Nope, it doesn't matter what version of Ubuntu it is.
<Giles> how can I diagnose plymouth?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: You'll have to upgrade to 10.04 after installing 9.10 though.
<Appl6> Mrokii: Are you still there?  I don't know what your issue was, or if it was fixed.
<valentinex> and who will help me about this error message i was trying to share a folder 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, But i am not going to install 9.10
<Diverdude> i just want to merge those partitions into my existing ubuntu disk
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: What I am saying is that you can only install 9.10 from a 9.10 liveCD
<valentinex> hehehe sudo smbd
<Mrokii> Appl6:  My issue is that the installer started the upgrade vom 9.10 to 10.04 until he started to install the upgrade. Lots of that went fine, but now it the installer seems to hang. It shows "Unpacking replacement memtest86+ ..." for maybe 20 minutes in the terminal
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: If you don't mind a really ugly and slightly more complicated installer then try the minimal install CD (the end result is the same as you would get from installing with the standard LiveCD)
<Twiztid>  is xubuntu     ubuntu with xfce?
<Appl6> Jordan_U: DiverDude is just using another Ubuntu liveCD to use gparted.  He's just shuffling partitions around.
<Diverdude> Appl6, hmm but ok, lets say i can back up sda3 and sda5 no problems...i dont care if data get deleted....But i want to merge them with sda7, which contain my current ubuntu....and i do not want anything to happen to sda7...is that possible?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: Sorry, wrong nick (I need to go to sleep:)
<fredl> what's the Ubuntu way of restarting bluetoothd?
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, ohh hehe that's ok :)
<andrea93> hi, how i can join the italian channel _
<Twiztid> Jordan_U: is xubuntu the same as ubuntu with xfce?
<bazhang> andrea93, /join #ubuntu-it
<andrea93> thanks
<Jordan_U> Radim_: If you don't mind a really ugly and slightly more complicated installer then try the minimal install CD (the end result is the same as you would get from installing with the standard LiveCD)
<fredl>  '/etc/init.d/bluetooth start' doesn't work on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Twiztid: It's a different set of default applications also.
<Diverdude> Appl6, do you know if that may be done?
<Appl6> Diverdude: Absolutely.  What you will do is this:  1.  Backup sda3 and sda5.  2.  Boot the liveCD and run gparted.  3.  Delete sda3 and sda5.  Resize sda7 so that it takes up all the space where sda3 and sda5 used to be.  4.  Hit Apply.  It will take a while, but when it's done you won't have sda3 or 5 any more, and sda7 will be big.
<Radim_> no ubuntu iso image fits on 650MB disk?
<fredl>  'service bluetooth start' doesn't work
<Jordan_U> !minimal | Radim_
<ubottu> Radim_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Appl6> Mrokii: One second, let me look around and see if other people have run into your problem before.
<Mrokii> Appl6:  Okay, thanks.
<Diverdude> Appl6, ahh that is wonderful :) And resize sda7 will not affect the data?
<bushbaby> fredl: '/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart' should do it
<hello242424> hi there
<Appl6> Diverdude: I have resized many partitions with gparted and never had a problem, so yes, sda7 SHOULD be fine.  However, there's always a chance that something goes wrong, so if you can backup sda7, then do it.
<hello242424> i partitioned my hard disk using gparted from ubuntu live cd , then installed windows xp on first partition , but now when i start the ubuntu live cd to install ubuntu , it cant find any partitions and shows whole hard disk as blank
<hello242424> what do i do
<fredl> bushbaby - nope. restart does stop/start. Start doesn't do anything, just says udev should take care of starting up bluetooth
<hello242424> but nautilus can browser all partitions very fine
<Diverdude> Appl6, okay, i will do that...grat..ill just create a liveCD then
<Twiztid> Jordan_U: hrm, ok but theorettically i can use ubuntu compatable programs with it?, basically get a 'pre-slimmed' ubuntu... xfce faster than gnome but does it support eyecandy? im trying to get compiz running smooth WITH KMS enabled, so I can also use the cario-dock which requires GLX 1.3; compiz only seems to work for me with UMS... =(
<Diverdude> Appl6, thank you for your advice.
<Diverdude> Appl6, I hope it is ok if i ask you again later
<Appl6> Diverdude: You're welcome.  Good luck!  And sure, come back when you're done.
<Jordan_U> Twiztid: Any application you use in one version of Ubuntu can be used in any other, they share the same repositories with just a differet set of default applications
<ruby_on_tails> on terminal if I pass a command to make me a pdf file, do I have to pass some more commands to close the process ?
<Diverdude> Appl6, this is the liveCD right? http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<An_Ony_Moose> when I switch to a TTY and when I'm booting, the screen looks like this http://imagebin.org/96091 . Is the resolution not being set correctly, or is it something else? And how can I fix it?
<Appl6> hello242424: When you choose the "Install" option and get to the point where it looks like it's not showing your partitions, choose the "Manually partition my hard drive" entry.  That should show you your partitions.
<ruby_on_tails> because suddenly my script wwas working but now terminal says that failed loading page http://filename.pdf
<Appl6> Diverdude: That's right.
<hello242424> let me try that
<fredl> If I reboot my computer, bluetoothd is actually started but the hci0 device remains down even though bluetooth applet thinks it's up
<hello242424> Appl6, no that is not showing the partitions either
<hello242424> fdisk -l is showing the partitions fine
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: What is the exact command being run (you can add "set -x" to the beginning of your script to see what commands are being run)
<hello242424> but gparted or ubuntu installer are not able to list my partitions
<fredl> when I manually do 'hciconfig hci0 up' the interface is in fact brought up
<ddas4> hello
<Appl6> hello242424: Are all your partitions on one hard drive?
<hello242424> yes
<hello242424> they all are on 1 hard drive
<irwan> hi
<fredl> but when I then try to do anything through bluetooth-applet, bluetoothd crashes and cannot be restarted.
<hello242424> and 1 partition has a lot of data
<bushbaby> fredl: have you looked therough dmesg to see if bluetooth starts correctly and recognises the device after starting up?
<Twiztid> Jordan_U: awesome thx... whats this i hear about the gallium 3d driver? any good? or whats the best driver for my ati x1300 radeon card;; and lastly, how do i install the xorg edgers? i heard they help performance too...?
<ddas4> just upgraded to lucid from karmic .. and firefox does not start. Begins and then kills itself
<hello242424> i can browser all partitions fine with nautilus in live cd , fdisk -l is showing the partitions correctly
<Appl6> hello242424: If you could, please pastebin "fdisk -l ; mount -l", and imagebin a screenshot of the installer at the Manual partitioning window.
<fredl> bushbaby - yup, bluetoothd starts correctly but never brings hci0 up
<ddas4> command "firefox %u"
<Appl6> ddas4: Try starting firefox from the command line with "firefox -safe-mode".
<hello242424> apple6 http://codepad.org/wRhvNadb
<fredl> bushbaby - so after a reboot, bluetoothd is running, but hciconfig shows hci0 down and there's no way to get it up and running through the applet
<hello242424> actually just sometime back gparted was showing partitions fine , that time i left 1 partition raw ,
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: hmm
<ruby_on_tails> just one command being execute
<hello242424> i installed xp on that partition and xp partitioned the raw partition as ntfs
<hello242424> now when i come back in ubuntu live , gparted shows whole harddisk as blank
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: I think I need to install the flash plugin for this webkit somehow
<ruby_on_tails> else it can't render flash stuff
<bushbaby> fredl: This [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969377 ] may be of some assitance prehaps? It applies to hardy but covers similar sounding issues.
<Appl6> hello242424: Maybe try Reload in gparted?
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: Running flash without X is going to be hard.
<bushbaby> fredl: Intrepid*
<hello242424> apple6 did that
<hello242424> doesnt work
<fredl> bushbaby - current version is called Karmic right?
<An_Ony_Moose> when I switch to a TTY and when I'm booting, the screen looks like this http://imagebin.org/96091 . Is the resolution not being set correctly, or is it something else? And how can I fix it?
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: but I think I am on X ?
<Twiztid> fredl: Lucid Lunx
<ruby_on_tails> you said ubuntu has X or X has ubuntu, sorry am a complete n00b
<Twiztid> Lynx*
<bushbaby> fredl: 10.04 is Lucid Lynx, 9.10 is Karmic Koala
<ddas4> @Appl6: tried running firefox in safe mode. Getting error .. Attempting to load the system libmoon
<ddas4> Segmentation fault
<fredl> okay then I'm on Lucid Lynx...
<fredl> bushbaby, reading through that thread....
<Dr_Willis> ruby_on_tails:  X is what does teh 'gui' on most Unix/Linx systems
<hello242424> apple6 this is what the installer says >> http://img291.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnl.png/
<hello242424> http://img291.imageshack.us/i/screenshotnl.png/
<Jordan_U> ruby_on_tails: Does the computer running this script have a GUI?
<robertzaccour> will gnome-shell work in xfce?
<Appl6> hello242424: Thanks for the screenshots, I'll look at them in a second.
<ruby_on_tails> Jordan_U: yes, its my computer only
<technikfreak> hello together i am searching for a small and easy voip software i find ekiga is too big
<ruby_on_tails> I am on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  try it and see - i would bnet there would be some issues
<Appl6> ddas4: Look at the first few lines of "aptitude show libmoon".  What does the "State" line say?
<fredl> find it hard to believe I'm looking through a thread that's 2 years old on problems with bluetooth and I have exactly the same problems now....
<ddas4> @Appl6: State line says Installed
<bushbaby> fredl: Searching about a bit for similar issues seems to suggest there's quite a few bluetooth issues regarding Lucid. [ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/577185 ] Is that similar? It could be unsolved..
<hello242424> apple6 , i have data on all other partitions which are ext4 , cant loose them
<hello242424> how do i get to view the partitions and install ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'data worth keeping - is data worth backing up'
<Appl6> ddas4: It appears to be a known Firefox bug.  Try "aptitude remove libmoon" and then try running firefox again.
<Diverdude> Appl6, does it matter if one of the partions i want to delete is formated in ntfs? can gparted see such a partion?
<michael1982> hey all
<robertzaccour> firefox lags, been using chromium for a couple months now
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  gparted can 'see' ntfs partitions. but in order for it to actually do most things to them. You need the ntfs tools package installed.
<michael1982> i can't play flight sim without it shutting my comp down help
<hello242424> did this happen because i formatted a partition in while installing windows
<Appl6> Diverdude: gparted can delete any kind of partition with no problems.  You might run into problems if you try resizing the NTFS partition though.
<technikfreak> does anyone know a good voip software
<Twiztid> xubuntu still uses grub 2 right?
<robertzaccour> technikfreak, skype?
<fredl> bushbaby - yeah reading through some threads myself too, seems this has been festering for quite some time
<alieno> hi folks
<Dr_Willis> michael1982:  give the channel more details so they dont have to ask 20+ questions to get to  the actual problem.. what game, where, when, how often...
<fredl> bushbaby, I never had it working before on Ubuntu....
<technikfreak> but robertzaccour this can't make voip calls
<technikfreak> like with a real number
<Dr_Willis> Twiztid:  it should be using grub2 yes.
<hello242424> Apple6 , any idea
<Appl6> hello242424: It looks like some of those partitions are mounted.  If the data is still there, you shouldn't have any problems.
<fredl> bushbaby, seems everybody's suggesting to unstall the blueman, which unfortunately requires to remove gnome-desktop-environmenr :(
<Dr_Willis> michael1982:  talk to the channel.  I rarely play games.
<robertzaccour> technikfreak, it can call any phone, is that what you mean?
<hello242424> Appl6 , yes they are mounted and data is there
<technikfreak> yeah but i have an account from a sip ptrovider
<hello242424> but how do i install ubuntu
<hello242424> i need all paritions the way they are
<Diverdude> Appl6, ok...but i think the sda7 partion which i am running ubuntu on now is a linux filesystem...is there any way i can check that?
<hello242424> the installer shows the hard disk flat grey , the screenshot
<Dr_Willis> michael1982:  talk to the channel.  <---------------------------  Speak in here.. not in private
<ruby_on_tails> Dr_Willis: Jordan_u I am getting this error if this makes any sense to you ? (process:14239): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `display != NULL' failed Adobe Flash Player: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0); QWidget: Cannot create a QWidget when no GUI is being used Aborted
<Spasysheep> trying to recover files from a 320gb drive onto a 1tb drive using foremost, keep getting a 'disk full' error
<Appl6> hello242424: Can you show me the screenshot after you select "Specify partitions manually"?
<hello242424> its the same grey thing
<michael1982> like i said i try to start playing flight gear and the sound is static then my comp shuts down
<Appl6> Diverdude: Try fdisk -l.
<bushbaby> fredl: I'm not sure then. I guess you could remove it and then make note of all other packages that are removed, reinstalling them through apt in the command line afterwards.
<hello242424> it says prepare partitions , create new partition table button at the bottom
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Use "df -h" to see how much free space you have.
<Twiztid> Dr_Willis: thx good, im trying to find out why my UMS enabled Ubuntu Lucid Lynx installation loves Compiz, yet... KMS Compiz is horrible...
<ddas4> @Appl6: thanks, Removing moonlight worked. Is this a firefox bug or a moonlight one ? It used to work just fine with Karmic --- Lucid created this problem
<fredl> bushbaby - it seems that a big problem happens because bluetoothd crashes somehow when it's in udev mode
<Diverdude> Appl6, it returns nothing
<Appl6> ddas4: It's a recent firefox bug.  See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/563036
<bushbaby> fredl: Have you got a log of the crash? Pastebin if so.
<michael1982> help
<bazhang> michael1982, with what
<Twiztid> Dr_Willis: however, installing the gallium 3d driver improved compiz performance with KMS enabled
<hello242424> Appl6 , http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/1663/screenshot1se.png
<michael1982> with flight gear
<Appl6> hello242424: Could you post the screenshot, please?  It's easy to do at http://imagebin.org/.
<bazhang> michael1982, windows app?
<Appl6> hello242424: OK, I see the post, thanks.
<michael1982> yes
<greezmunkey> I am on a desktop, but find that laptop-mode seems to be enabled. Any tips on disabling that, maybe in power setting I'm thinking???
<Appl6> Diverdude: Try "sudo fdisk -l".
<hello242424> Appl6 , need to do something to get the partitions detected , and not loose any data
<bazhang> michael1982, check the appdb, help in #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | michael1982
<ubottu> michael1982: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jozefk> sudo blkid
<fredl> bushbaby, when running in udev mode there's no crash message. Instead I tried simply bluetoothd -n -d and I get this http://pastebin.com/tVwXA1rg
<PeterNL> Hi, what versions of fglrx and/or amdccle have working overscan controls forr the HD2600XT? I'm using fglrx (I think 10.2) on Ubuntu 9.04
<ddas4> @Appl6 .. got it. I also do not see ubuntu splash screen when it starts Lucid. Have they removed the splash screen in lucid ?
<Diverdude> Appl6, what does it mean: "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."
<fredl> bushbaby, that happens when I 1) start up bluetoothd -n -d manually, 2) do a manual hciconfig hci0 up and 3) try to connect to a bluetooth device using the bluetooth applet
<Appl6> Diverdude: It's a warning that used to matter a long time ago, but it doesn't any more.  It's safe to ignore.
<Diverdude> Appl6, aha, ok that is good
<mrfelton> mysql: relocation error: mysql: symbol strmov_overlapp, version libmysqlclient_16 not defined in file libmysqlclient.so.16 with link time reference
<mrfelton> anyone seen it before?
<mrfelton> know how to get around it?
<Appl6> ddas4: No, there's still a splash screen, but I've heard a lot of people having problems with it, so maybe be happy you don't have it =P.
<Spasysheep> Appl6: command not found
<hello242424> Appl6 what do i do
<mrfelton> this happened since upgradeing to 10.04
<mrfelton> same as describe at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9256023
<Diverdude> Appl6, it says Linux system under sda7
<Diverdude> Appl6, so i guess its ok
<Appl6> hello242424: The only thing I can suggest right now is that you reboot and try looking at it in gparted again.
<Appl6> hello242424: I'll try to find some reasons why gparted can't see it in the mean time.
<bushbaby> fredl: Are you running x86 or x86_64?
<hello242424> i rebooted several times
<Diverdude> Appl6, ok, brb, need to reboot
<jozefk> Diverdude, do sudo blkid   that will be more clear for you :)
<Appl6> Diverdude: OK.
<hello242424> but gparted or ubuntu installer cant see the partitions
<hello242424> did it happen because i formattted ntfs partition during xp installation ?
<hello242424> because before that gparted was showing the partitions fine
<Guest21909> I wonder if ubuntu can see installation image file on ntfs...?
<Appl6> hello242424: That could have caused it, but if you can mount the partitions and fdisk can see them, then something is messed up with gparted.
<Guest21909> I wonder if ubuntu installer can see installation image file on ntfs...?
<fredl> bushbaby, AFAIK x86 but how do I check?
<PeterNL> Hi, what versions of fglrx and/or amdccle have working overscan controls forr the HD2600XT? I'm using fglrx (I think 10.2) on Ubuntu 9.04 32bit
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Ha, sorry, what command did I tell you to try?
<Dr_Willis> Guest21909:  what do you mean 'installation image file' ?
<Spasysheep> Appl6: df -h
<Appl6> Spasysheep: There's so much spam -.-
<hello242424> Appl6 is there something wrong with the parition tables
<hello242424> shud i do something like recreate them
<Guest21909> the first installation cd...?
<agoln> Ok, so I just downloaded and installed ubuntu on my Dell studio 15, but my wireless doesn't work.  I used to use Linux a long time ago (and ubuntu in 06/07 days), but i'm stuck on why it doesn't recognize my wireless and why it donesn't 'just work'.  This is totally why I usually use Windows - what do I have to do to use linux???
<Spasysheep> Appl6: df -h runs on my pc, but not the pc i'm trying to recover data on, which is a linux mint livecd
<bushbaby> fredl: 'uname -a'
<Dr_Willis> Guest21909:  you mean 'can the ubuntu installer install from a ubuntu iso file' ?
<fredl> bushbaby, Linux boson 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  totally depends on the wireless chipset and how well the chipset makers support linux.
<Guest21909> yes ,Dr_Willis
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Wow.  I can't believe there's no df.
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  the last 5 laptops ive put linux on. wireless has worked without me doing anything extra with them
<agoln> So, as a technical person I understand what this means, but if I were my grandma, she would be clueless
<Spasysheep> Appl6: how would i obtain it? is there a .deb i can install?
<Dr_Willis> Guest21909:  you can set up grub2 to 'boot' and thus install from an iso file. but thats not quite the same as what you were asking
<Appl6> hello242424: No, you don't want to recreate them.  I think the problem might be that there's a small overlap.
<bushbaby> fredl: does it not read x86 or x86_64 in the readout?
<hello242424> Appl6 , so what should be done now
<Guest21909> grub2 can see img file on ntfs?
<Appl6> hello242424: Really, you should backup your data and clean up the partition table.
<fredl> bushbaby, Linux boson 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:27:30 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<fredl>  that's all of it
<PeterNL> agoln: does your grandma know how to install (wifi) drivers on windows? ubuntu isn't that much harder for her.
<Appl6> hello242424: The other thing is to be a little bit more patient =\.
<agoln> When I do "ifconfig wlan0 up" I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory - I've read this means somthing about firmware and shit, but where do I find how to get my wireless working
<Dr_Willis> Guest21909:  grub2 can boot and "ISO" file is the grub2 menus are set up properly. Not sure if it can se ethem on NTFS. but it can see them on fat/extX partitions
<PeterNL> agoln: (just think about it. I'm NOT starting a flamewar...)
<Guest21909> agoln, ls pci ,please
<Guest21909> hehe
<SalmonSam> agoln, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Appl6> Spasysheep: I think something is wrong with your setup actually.
<agoln> No, but my grandma installs windows 7 and she clicks "connect to grandma's network"
<agoln> it works
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  install a wired connection and try the hardware-drivers tool in the menu for starters -> System -> admin -> hardware drivers
<agoln> I don't even know where to click
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  we dont care about windows 7 or your relateives.
<datta> I got this huge problem in my face where whenever I go to certain sites such as blogger.com, both the Firefox browser and the Google Chrome redirects me to mywot.com and when I use epiphany however, this does not happen
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Can you try "ls /bin | grep df"?
<Spasysheep> appl6: >.<
<jozefk> lol
<Spasysheep> appl6: k
<agoln> I don't have a wired connection
<datta> I do not know what is wrong but it seems to me as a virus
<PeterNL> agoln: my wifi hardware doesn't wotk out of the box on any OS (xp/winvista/ubuntu)
<bushbaby> fredl: ok that's x86.  This [ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth/2009-October/006544.html ] recent bug that has the exact same error is on a x86_64 system but it could be replicable on an x86 system..
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  then you may have to do things the hard way. - i would suggest figureing out a way to get a wired connection for a short amount of time. it will posibally make things MUCH easier.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Twiztid> basically i want the compiz cube effects and emerald theme, and openGLcario-dock... 2.0GHZ cpu 1.25G RAM ATI Radeon X1300 515Mb Video Card (compiz runs flawlessly with KMS disabled but cario-dock calls for GLX 1.3 in whick I only have 1.2) What can I do to get CompizEffects and Cario-dock running together?
<datta> all the help on google comes to saying that it's from a virus, so does Ubuntu really got these types of virus?
<agoln> system=>hardware=>hardware drives === "Downloading packages index failed" and nothing appears
<fredl> bushbaby, looks like it, it crashed when I tried to the headset device of my tomtom, other devices seem to work without crashing bluetoothd
<Guest21909> agoln,use lspci to see if your system support ur wireless chip
<bazhang> datta, no
<Gryllida> How do I update to latest Firefox in Terminal? (v. 3.6.3)
<Dr_Willis> datta:  try a differnt browser like Opera or  chrome. if those are also affected. it could be some DNS issue
<fredl> bushbaby, trying to discover my Android from the applet now, also seems to be broken, keeps scanning forever...
<Dr_Willis> datta:  also try making a new user. see if their firefox is also affected.
<erUSUL> Gryllida: what ubuntu version ?
<datta> Dr_Wills: epiphany does not give me this problem but chrome gives me the problem
<jozefk> agoln, that message is coz u r not connected to Internet... that's why they asked you to connect with wire first if it is possible..
<Spasysheep> appl6: turns out it is there, my friend typed 'run df -h' when i told her to "run df -h in the terminal"
<agoln> PeterNL: Windows7 comes with the drivers she needs, or at least when she installs windows 7 wireless works (ubuntu doesn't come with drivers that work for this laptop)
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Hahaha.
<Dr_Willis> datta:  interesting.  Try a newly made user. see if it affects them as well.
<Guest21909> haha,run!!!!!!!!!!
<jozefk> agoln, because the driver could be not free
<datta> Dr_Wills, okay I will try that
<jozefk> not free - proprietary
<PeterNL> agoln: your grandma is lucky.
<fredl> bushbaby, hcitool scan works just peachy but the bluetooth applet seems to try to communicate directly to bluetoothd (and fail eventually)
<Twiztid> anyone suggestions? basically i want the compiz cube effects and emerald theme, and openGLcario-dock... 2.0GHZ cpu 1.25G RAM ATI Radeon X1300 515Mb Video Card (compiz runs flawlessly with KMS disabled but cario-dock calls for GLX 1.3 in whick I only have 1.2) What can I do to get CompizEffects and Cario-dock running together?
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Well "df -h" is supposed to give a list of mounted partitions and the free and used space on them.
<Gryllida> erUSUL, 9.04 (jaunty)
<jozefk> FloodBot4,  is so smart :)
<bushbaby> fredl: It could be that then. The bug was posted last October so i'm not sure wether it's fixed yet or not..
<erUSUL> !emerald | Twiztid
<ubottu> Twiztid: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<erUSUL> !backports  | Gryllida
<ubottu> Gryllida: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<agoln> lspci sounds familar (and is probably what I was looking for)....... broadcom bcm4312.... that at least gives me something more to look for
<Gryllida> ubottu, ??? ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fredl> bushbaby https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth/2009-October/006545.html, looks like that's supposed to be some sort of 'solution'
<erUSUL> !broadcom | agoln
<ubottu> agoln: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hello242424> Appl6 , some pages on internet say that if any paritions overlap then gparted shows nothing
<jozefk> that's it broadcom... that's why it's not working out of the box, agoln
<Spasysheep> Appl6: yea, there's 927gb free on the drive it's being recovered to, but still getting disk full error
<erUSUL> agoln: in that page there are instructions for offline install of the drivers
<hello242424> do u think any partition is overlapping in my case
<Guest21909> anyone in china?
<Guest21909> hehe
<FardadJalili> what does : , [[ and ]] do in shell?
<Twiztid> erUSUL: ok forget emerald... just openGL cario-dock and compiz i harmony?
<bazhang> !cn | Guest21909
<ubottu> Guest21909: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> agoln: FWIW this cards do not work out of the box in linux becouse broadcom does not let linux distros distribute the firmware.... so blame them and not linux
<Guest21909> bazhang!
<agoln> Sweet, that's what I was looking for... thanks for the help! (I do appreciate it, but honestly this is one of the biggest gripes I have with Linux & why I couldn't recommend it to non-techs)
<Guest21909> hahahaa
<Appl6> hello242424: Oh, another problem is that you have to install Ubuntu on a primary partition, not extended.
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  broadcom drivers have been getting a lot of work in differnt areas  in the last few releases.   But it also depends on the exact ### of the chipset.   You may want to check the ubuntu forums for the  bcm4312 info. there should be some threads on its setup
<erUSUL> Twiztid: yes ati cards should be able to support 3d just fine
<bazhang> Guest21909, yes?
<bushbaby> frdl: Looks like the original bug poster was updating stats about the system and the dependencies etc. I'm looking for any solution now but to no avail..
<Appl6> hello242424: That doesn't explain why gparted shows you nothing, but in order to install Ubuntu you'll need another primary partition.
<FardadJalili> agoln: I use 4313
<igoryon> hello, when I do: wget -c --header="Content-length: 4700000\n" http://membres.multimania.fr/adrislayer/terrelune.png
<Guest21909> no remind,please!I know little english,ubottu
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  given the issues ive had with windows.. i cant recocomend windows for Non-techs either.
<FardadJalili> agoln: *4312
<igoryon> (I tried \n\n also) It says: ERROR 413: Request Entity Too Large.
<igoryon> When I do: wget -c --header="Content-length: 4700000" http://membres.multimania.fr/adrislayer/terrelune.png
<igoryon> It says: 400 Bad Request
<igoryon> The reason, I have to add this header is because, the server with this image doesn't provide Content-Length header, and download always breaks at different places in the middle, showing 100% downloaded, but I know that the download is incomplete, but the actual image on the server is complete.
<igoryon> What am I doing wrong?
<bazhang> Guest21909, did you have a support question?
<hello242424> Apple6, but i have been installing ubuntu on a logical partition inside an extended partition
<fredl> do Ubuntu maintainers actually get paid?
<FardadJalili> agoln: what is your problem?
<bazhang> Guest21909, if not then chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<erUSUL> fredl: some do (main repo) some do not (motu)
<Appl6> hello242424: Well, you can't boot from a logical partition.  Were you using the Windows bootloader instead of grub?
<fredl> erUSUL, hmm.
<datta> well the problem persits to go on
<redha> hi
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  its very possible that the  hardware-drivers tool if you were 'wired' for a few minets. could find and install  the proper drivers with just a few clicks
<datta> i have not a single clue on what has happened
<Guest21909> not yet,I want to know why ubuntu keeps to be so silly after upgrading of times...haha
<sillycat98> can you boot to a linux partiton using the windows loader? o.O
<redha> hi
<redha> I said hi
<jozefk> redha, hi
<agoln> FardadJalili: 1.) Wireless didn't work out of box (i.e. it doesn't show avaialbe networks as I think it should), and 2.) when attempting to 'ifconfig wlan0 up', I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> sillycat98: ntldr can be configured to launch grub (installed in a partition mbr) iirc
<FardadJalili> agoln: did you tried the driver in the broadcom site?
<FardadJalili> *try
<datta> i have created the new user and logged in through that and still blogger.com now shows a "untrusted " site in firefox
<erUSUL> agoln: many people has already told you what you have to do
<Appl6> Spasysheep: Two things I can think of.  Either your friend is copying things the wrong way by accident, or your friend is copying things onto the "liveCD" instead of onto the 1 TB drive.  If the liveCD runs out of space then things stop working.
<sillycat98> had no idea about that
<Dr_Willis> agoln: that chipset seems to use the (older b43) drivers. or the newer (sta) drivers
<redha> can you help me i need information for (wine) program
<erUSUL> agoln: also i told you what you have to blame for the disaster
<jozefk> datta, :) you are using some firefox add-ons most probably
<PeterNL> Hi, in what version of fglrx or amdccle do i have working overscan settings?
<Spasysheep> appl6: hrmmm
<agoln> yes, read those forums (which I am about to do), but the simple fact is, I downloaded the Ubuntu ISO, installed it, and when it booted, the wireless didn't work
<Appl6> Spasysheep: By "copying onto the liveCD" I mean that the liveCD makes a small fake hard drive out of your extra RAM, and it fills up pretty fast.
<datta> and in epiphany, blogger.com shows a canonical page
<SalmonSam> agoln, are you able to connect to the "internet" some other way?
<bazhang> redha, sure; check the appdb and look for help in #winehq
<erUSUL> agoln: that's entirely broadcom fault
<bazhang> !appdb | redha
<ubottu> redha: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<datta> sayign that canonical: sorry the request page was not found
<Guest21909> agoln,I 'm guest...
<erUSUL> agoln: do not buy its products
<Guest21909> you should get the following cds...
<erUSUL> !broadcom > agoln
<ubottu> agoln, please see my private message
<Guest21909> not in the first ones
<redha> thank you
<bazhang> Guest21909, stay on topic
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  i agree with  erUSUL  - broadcom has dosent care about Linux, so its basically their fault.
<Guest21909> ok
<Spasysheep> appl6: yea i know, im just trying to confirm what's going on with the copying. seems the external hdd was mounted at two places, which probably didn't help
<agoln> Broadcom fault? So if I want to buy a laptop... I have to totally research which wireless chipset comes with the laptop before I buy it before I choose which to buy?
<agoln> How do I know that?
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  if you want to use linux with it - Yes.
<bazhang> agoln, yes
<jozefk> agoln, right
<FardadJalili> agoln: bcm4312 doesn't work out of the box, you have to download the driver yourself and compile it as far as I know.
<datta> google chrome tells me that there is an ssl error that the site you are trying to readh identifies as shop.canonical.com
<fredl> agoln - trial and terror
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  I always do such research
<agoln> Does Dell tell me "IF you want to use Linux, don't buy this laptop?
<Guest21909> agoln,follow intel and are****
<erUSUL> *plonk*
<Guest21909> haha
<Error403> how do i connect to my ubuntu machine from my windows machine using SSH but without having to enter a username and password?
<FardadJalili> agoln: if you have a wired internet access it's really easy to make it work
<agoln> No, they say "It has 50ghz CPU with 10gb ram, buy this, it's great"
<datta> really weird problem of which i have no clue on how to proceed
<Error403> i know its using pub and priv keys, but not really sure what more?
<PeterNL> agoln: if you'd ask dell, they might just say that...
<hello242424> Appl6 , i think there is something wrong with the partition table , is there a way to generate it
<agoln> I say "Sweet, it's what I'm looking for"
<jozefk> FardadJalili, there is a driver available. you can install it from Ubuntu. no need to do anything special. only few clicks
<sillycat98> no wireless is bad enough but don't get a vaio, you'll get no video at all with ubuntu
<agoln> Windows 7 works GREAT
<michael1982> how do i add and remove  apps
<hello242424> how do i recreate or regenerate the partition table
<Error403> Ive created the keys on my win machine, what do i do with them on my ubuntu machine?
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  we dont care about windows 7.
<FardadJalili> jozefk: It didn't work for me
<jrib> agoln: dell only puts ubuntu on certain laptopts.  If a hardware manufacturer refuses to help linux devs, then things aren't going to work as well.  So if you want something that works, you should do some research, yes
<PeterNL> agoln: only if your lucky :D
<PeterNL> Hi, in what version of fglrx or amdcccle do i have working overscan settings?
<agoln> Linux says "OMG, BROADCOM WTF DUDDEEEEZZZZZZORR????!?!?!?!?!??!?! NOT FREE, DONT WORK"
<fredl> agoln - then use Windows 7
<jozefk> FardadJalili, for me it worked
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  take ranting to #ubuntu-offtopic
<datta> does anyone think that this problem might be from my internet provider?
<Yesso> lol
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  its 'broadcom' saying -> 'linux? who needs you...'
<agoln> I'm just sayin, people gave me the forum URL for this broadcom driver, I'm greatful - I really do appreciate it
<fredl> unfortunately broadcom chipsets are in MANY wifi adapters
<agoln> I forgot about lspci, thanks for bringing it back to memory
<sillycat98> i always just plug into the wired on my router and download the driver on my hp laptops >.>
<jrib> agoln: what you should do is contact broadcom and tell them you want them to support linux
<Dr_Willis> agoln:  take the laptop to someplace where you can plug in a cable.. and i imagine you can get it going in just a few min.
<john_b> hello - having mouse problems - new install 10.04 mouse loses focus on window right after boot, if I kill X and log back in, its fine till next boot, TIA
<datta> Dr_Wills: i have created a new account, logged in, tried to go to blogger.com with three different browsers and still the same problem but different results
<ManDay> How do I make transparency in gnome use FAKE transparency?
<PeterNL> Hi, in what version of fglrx or amdcccle do i have working overscan settings?
<Appl3Kork> quick question, the 10.04, if i download through a torrent, is the alternate i386 the 64 bit one?
<Appl6> hello242424: Yes, you can do it with parted, but it's dangerous stuff.  I really recommend you backup your data first.  Also, looking at your fdisk output doesn't show an invalid partition table.
<fredl> Broadcom essentially sucks NADS
<Dr_Willis> datta:  3 diffrent browsers - give 3 differnt sites for blogger.com ?
<sillycat98> why can't i get runescape hd to work with ubuntu 10.04 i386?
<adiba> when i have made the update form 9.10 to 10.04 i have had a bug which made the update incomplete what i need an advice should i rollback or i wait to solve the bug
<adiba> ??
<jrib> agoln: as Dr_Willis is saying, to get my macbooks wireless to work, I just use wired internet, click on Hardware Drivers, install the STA driver, and done
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  right 'sta' driver is what he needs i belive.
<datta> Dr_Wills: actually this gave as now it's changed to the actual blogger page
<oCean_> Appl3Kork: no, amd64 is
<Appl3Kork> so the 64 bit is only for amd processors?
<datta> Dr_Wills: it's playing hide and seek with me and the problem i think will come back again
<hosomaki> no
<Dr_Willis> datta:  hmm.. Could be your isp is having some DNS issues/attacks..
<michael1982> wat will i lose if i upgrade
<jozefk> i installed those STA drives 2 days ago and it works
<hosomaki> for all 64bit processor
<jrib> Appl3Kork: no, it works on intel.  That's just the name of the architecture
<PeterNL> datta: Maybe it's a DNS propblem , your ISP's fault. But you can fix it. Google for OpenDNS.
<agoln> Ok, cool - I will probably go over to the router and plug it in and add the software + more easily find the stuff i need (on other desktop now)
<theadmin> I have a problem. System sometimes is slow, however after doing a fsck it starts running on normal speed... Well....
<Error403> can anyone help with public and private keys for ssh?
<oCean_> Appl3Kork: nope, also for intel
<theadmin> This happened quite often recently
<PeterNL> !opendns | datta
<ubottu> datta: To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Appl3Kork> alright thanks
<theadmin> michael1982: Nothing
<Dr_Willis> datta:  try the opendns servers, or googles dns servers
<jozefk> https://www.blogger.com/start   that's what I'm getting when open blogger.com
<sillycat98> why can't i get runescape hd to work with ubuntu 10.04 i386? i have a sony vaio vpccw17fx with a nvidia geforce 210m
<sillycat98> and yes i have java installed
<adiba> due to the bug
<Dr_Willis> jozefk:  mine rerouts to blogger.com/home :)  since i was logged in
<sillycat98> what bug? o.O
<Dr_Willis> wow my empty blog..
<Appl6> hello242424: OH!  fdisk said it was omitting the empty partition sda4.  Maybe that's your problem, and you might try to delete it using parted.  But it's still dangerous, so please back up your data!
<jozefk> i don;t use blogger.. :)
<datta> PeterNL I will give this a shot but as i had not experienced these problems before, will takes some time
<datta> jozefk: this is supposed to redirect to that site of theirs'
<adiba> i can't remove or add pkg and i can't update the ditro
<hyperstream> How do i go about getting my Asus WL-BTD202 Bluetooth USB working?
<jozefk> datta, open it directly why not?
<agoln> I'm sorry to bring up a flame war, partially my fault for saying some things I did, but thanks for the info (that really is why I came in here, i'd rather spend 5 minutes asking than spend an hour seacrching google), I'm headed over to the other room of the house to try and get this going (the information on this forum page seems to be what I need).
<hyperstream> i have the bluez + utils installed
<michael1982> so i won't lose anything'
<datta> jozefk: open what directly?
<hyperstream> I get this error in dmesg: [187636.404038] usb 4-2: device not accepting address 27, error -71
<jozefk> the redirected page
<theadmin> michael1982: Unless it breaks something. It's not highly probable, though
<bushbaby> adiba: How did you do the update? LiveCD or through update-manager?
<gorski> is it secure to install ati run graphic driver from amd.com?
<michael1982> ok ill upgrade
<igoryon> hello, when I do: wget -c --header="Content-length: 4700000\n" http://membres.multimania.fr/adrislayer/terrelune.png
<igoryon> (I tried \n\n also) It says: ERROR 413: Request Entity Too Large.
<igoryon> When I do: wget -c --header="Content-length: 4700000" http://membres.multimania.fr/adrislayer/terrelune.png
<igoryon> It says: 400 Bad Request
<igoryon> The reason, I have to add this header is because, the server with this image doesn't provide Content-Length header, and download always breaks at different places in the middle, showing 100% downloaded, but I know that the download is incomplete, but the actual image on the server is complete.
<FloodBot1> igoryon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hello242424> Appl6 , ok how do i delete that partition
<adiba> trough the update manager
<Dr_Willis> gorski:  using the driver/installer from amd's site.. can often fail badly
<arand> gorski: likely more convenient to use the built-in manager.
<Dr_Willis> gorski:  its best to use the ones in the package manager
<Xethron> Hey, I have a really old PC and I was wondering if it would be a good idea to install Ubuntu onto it. I am currently running the live CD but its really slow. I dont know where to check for specs, but its roughly a AMD Duron 900MHz with just above 300mb ram, and 10 GB HDD space
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  more ram is always better.. but that system should work.
<JackStoner> Xethron: maybe try xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  you might want to check out lubuntu, or xubuntu
<theadmin> Xethron: Don't expect live CD to ever be quick. It'd work but slow. Try lubuntu or xubuntu.
<gorski> Dr_Willis: but i get no 3d acceleration with package manager drivers.
<bushbaby> adiba: There have been quiote a few issues i know of where upgrading via update-manager has caused errors. I would have said the easiest option is to roll back and use a LiveCD if possible
<hyperstream> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Dr_Willis> gorski:   ati has dropped support for many of their older cards. the ones from ati.com wont give them 3d either.
<igoryon> Xethron: LiveCD is slow by itself, not because of a slow computer, but because of slow read from CD/DVD
<Appl6> hello242424: Use parted, and inside that use "rm".  "man parted" for details.
<adiba> i got to use which live CD of 10.04 or 9.04
<theadmin> Appl6: Don't mess people up
<Xethron> I can install Ubuntu and install the xfe pacages later to make it Xubuntu right?
<adiba> sorry 9.10
<gorski> Dr_Willis: if i install driver from amd, how can i recover if it fails, please?
<theadmin> hello242424: Try GParted instead, it's simplier
<theadmin> Xethron: Yes.
<Xethron> Because I dont really have the internet to download abother CD... hehe
<JackStoner> Xethron: why go through the trouble??
<overmind> Xethron: And xubuntu-desktop package
<hello242424> Appl6 , I have windows working on the first partition , would you suggest that i copy all data into the windows partition and then from windows i use some partition tool to recreate the partitions and comeback to the live cd ?
<Appl6> theadmin: GParted isn't showing anything because the partition table is messed up.
<overmind> Xethron: So you'll have xfce programms
<bushbaby> adiba: What are you trying to upgrade to? and what from? 9.10 -> 10.04 ??
<theadmin> Appl6: ...oh.
<igoryon> Xethron: if you don't use compiz, etc., the computer should run ok
<arand> Xethron: xubuntu will likely fail, lubuntu, slitaz, puppy, might be an option (chrunchbang?)
<johnwilliam> hey guys i've some problems with installing the nvidia driver on my kubuntu 10.04
<Appl6> theadmin: We're trying to fix up the partition table.  I also told him several times to backup because it's dangerous.
<johnwilliam> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=168090&pid=1051956&st=0&#entry1051956
<adiba> yes
<adiba> from 9.10 to 10.04
<theadmin> arand: Xubuntu _should_ work on that machine... crunchbang is pretty meh.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i cant compile opengl files
<bushbaby> adiba: Then roll back and burn the 10.04 liveCD and upgrade using that.
<hellyeah> pls help
<zhxk>  which webbrowser is the lightest with scripts enabled?
<icarus-c> johnwilliam, installing nvidia driver from their installer on nvidia.com is not recommended
<johnwilliam> why icarus ? oO
<gorski> is it safe to remove nvidia-common package, what is it for?
<adiba> how to roll back
<adiba> ??
<theadmin> zhxk: Well... Chrome...
<adiba> this is the bug http://bit.ly/dhQidb
<erUSUL> zhxk: midori ?
<hellyeah> i need help on opengl
<Appl6> hello242424: If you have an external hard drive or something that would be the best.  The problem is that anything on that hard drive has a chance of getting lost when you mess with its partition table.
<icarus-c> johnwilliam, coz it overwrite certain system component. things will likely break after update/changing graphics card
<zhxk> i would like a browser be fit on arm based system
<icarus-c> johnwilliam, there is a ubuntu package for it
<johnwilliam> well, im using a notebook, so i wont change my graphic card
<adiba> bushbaby:  how to roll back plz  ??
<johnwilliam> ok thx i'll check this out htx
<igoryon> Xethron, unless you have a good 3D accellerator
<igoryon> Xethron: yes
<igoryon> hello, when I do: wget -c --header="Content-length: 4700000\n" http://membres.multimania.fr/adrislayer/terrelune.png
<Appl6> mrokii: Sorry for taking so long.  I can't find anyone who had the same problem.  Is the update still hung?
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  try chrome or its variants  it claims to be light
<datta> well, the problem is grave as i tried the same with a laptop which uses the wireless network of the same ISP provider
<xukun> movie playback stutters and it says buffering all the time if extract files on the disk at the same time. it's somehow possible to give mplayer more priority to the disk?
<datta> and there does not seem to be any problem with the internet
<TheAwesomeGuy> Hey Im trying to generate a GPG key
<igoryon> (I tried \n\n also) It says: ERROR 413: Request Entity Too Large.
<datta> blogger goes straight to blogger.com and everything's fine
<theadmin> TheAwesomeGuy: What's the problem?
<TheAwesomeGuy> but i just get a message telling me it needs more random bytes
<Dr_Willis> datta:  try a live cd.. if it also has the issue.. then it has to be an isp isssue.. Unless your router is using some hacked dns.
<zhxk> google chrome?
<hyperstream> How do i go about getting my Asus WL-BTD202 Bluetooth USB working?
<igoryon> When I do: wget -c --header="Content-length: 4700000" http://membres.multimania.fr/adrislayer/terrelune.png
<igoryon> It says: 400 Bad Request
<igoryon> The reason, I have to add this header is because, the server with this image doesn't provide Content-Length header, and download always breaks at different places in the middle, showing 100% downloaded, but I know that the download is incomplete, but the actual image on the server is complete.
<igoryon> What am I doing wrong?
<FloodBot1> igoryon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> TheAwesomeGuy: Press your keyboard, move the mouse, play around with the touchpad (if any)...
<TheAwesomeGuy> Im trying to generate through an SSH connection
<gorski> is it safe to remove nvidia-common package, what is it for?
<TheAwesomeGuy> on a remote machine
<TheAwesomeGuy> is that not possible?
<Appl6> xukun: This link has some good information about ionice and what it does.  I think it's what you're looking for: http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/17/why-arent-you-using-ionice-yet/
<Xethron> igoryon, I dont really want compiz or anything to work. Just want a PC where they can use Internet, (Facebook and Gmail), work on documents and spreadsheets... Nothing fancy
<Mrokii> Appl6:  It was, but I forced it to quit. I tried to repair things with apt-get, but now it hangs whenever it tries to run"update-grub" :(
<bushbaby> adiba: It seems there's no direct rollback functionality. (Correct me anyone if i'm wrong here!) The only thing i can suggest is back up all your files and do a clean install from a 10.04 liveCD.
<TheAwesomeGuy> Because my only accessible Ubuntu machine is a VPS
<theadmin> TheAwesomeGuy: Welp, uh, just type some random stuff around then
<skorm> updating from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04: the upgrade-tool does not respond while configuring grub-pc (the debconf-window is unresponsive)
<Appl6> Mrokii: It's OK, my upgrade to 10.04 froze too and I had to kill it...been there done that =P.
<TheAwesomeGuy> theadmin: Tried that, tried moving around the directory, saving etc.
<TheAwesomeGuy> Through SSH]
<datta> Dr_Willis: what is funny is that now the problem does not even show up as if it had never happened after the first visit to that site
<TheAwesomeGuy> stil the message stays up
<PeterNL> !opendns | datta
<ubottu> datta: To set up OpenDNS in Ubuntu, see https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<PeterNL> Hi, in what version of fglrx or amdcccle do i have working overscan settings?
<TheAwesomeGuy> no change
<theadmin> TheAwesomeGuy: Is it not possible to generate a key locally and import it on the remote machine? :/
<Dr_Willis> datta:  sounds like a dns 'attack' or somthing - that got cleared up
<TheAwesomeGuy> theadmin: Does GPG run on Mac OS X?
<theadmin> TheAwesomeGuy: ...I'd suppose so, it's UNIX-based anyway.
<datta> Dr_Willis: I don't think it got cleared as it comes back after every login
<TheAwesomeGuy> hmmm....maybe I should try generating on my iphone
<Appl6> Mrokii: Try "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade".
<TheAwesomeGuy> thats UNIX based
<igoryon> Xethron: should work fairly well, I have a 700Mhz Celleron with Kubuntu, and it runs fine.
<m4rk_> why don't rhythmbox let me double click the toolbar to open it no more? in 10.4
<adiba> bushbaby: thanks too much for your help , after a backup i will do that
<theadmin> TheAwesomeGuy: Well you have to get to the terminal and install GPG firsthand somehow :D
<Gryllida> hi
<bushbaby> adiba: No problem. Good luck
<TheAwesomeGuy> theadmin: Yeah I'm jailbroken, MobileTerminal, SSH etc
<adiba> bushbaby: is rollback functionality available for older distros
<Xethron> igoryon, How much ram do you have on that PC?
<TheAwesomeGuy> and saurik did a great job of porting most of the Linux stuff over
<datta> PeterNL: what should i choose for the DNS? Computer, Router or DNS server
<zhxk> how can i start ubuntu on a partition from grub console?
<xukun> Appl6, thanks a lot . I will taka a look
<igoryon> Xethron: but I have 768Mb of Ram on that comp
<theadmin> zhxk: root(1,1) or something, if I recall properly
<zhxk> how can i start ubuntu on a partition from grub console, help me, if you?
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<PeterNL> datta: don't ask me!
<igoryon> how do I specify a Content-Length header in wget?
<bushbaby> adiba: Older distro's? How so?
<greezmunkey> Would someone give me an idea of what I am getting myself into - updating from grub-legacy to grug2. Can I do this on a running system? Maybe a good howto would be nice. TIA
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: yes you can do it in an alrady running system
<datta> well in opendns.com it asks me for unix/linux type: BIND,  dnscache,  IPCop  firewall which type is ubuntu?
<theadmin> greezmunkey: You sure can, just install the "grub2" package... but... But we are not responsible for any frustration this may cause.
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: i've done it back in jaunty
<Appl6> zhxk: Try "find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" at the prompt.
<fredl> God, I cant believe I cant even FIND bluetooth devices through the GUI in Ubuntu, sjeezus
<theadmin> greezmunkey: Might as well break something, dunno, dunno.
<Aijse> Anybody able to sync a calendar with their ericsson using bluetooth, and some synchonisation tool?
<datta> i am a complete newbie at this, so i am extremely sorry to flood the chat with my message
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: theadmin is grub-pc afaik
<adiba> bushbaby: is the roll back function avilable for 9.04 or 9.10 juste to know if i could wait for till it will be available
<bushbaby> greezmunkey: Here [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 ] is a good tutorial
<fredl> unreal... it just sits there forever trying to find bluetooth devices
<michael1982> i am upgrading i hope its worth it
<bushbaby> adiba: I've no idea. I didn't realise there was a specific rollback function at all.
<igoryon> Xethron: 768
<Xethron> Shoe, yea, thats allot more that I currently have :P
<zhxk> theadmin: i was left on a grub console
<zhxk> i dont know what to do
<Mrokii> Appl6:  *sigh* I have tried what you suggested, but then it said I had to use 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct a problem. And now the terminal hangs *again* at the line "Setting up memtest86+ (4.00-2ubuntu3) ..."
<igoryon> how do I specify a Content-Length header in wget?
<xukun> Appl6, it seems that is exactly what I was looking for. you are a life saver
<adiba> bushbaby: thanks too much your help was very important for me :) thanks
<Appl6> xukun: Ha, you're quite welcome.  Glad I could help.
<datta> please someone help me with this great problem that i am facing
<adiba> bushbaby: bye
<bushbaby> adiba: No problem
<Dandre1> hello
<Dandre1> is there some easy configuration tool for xorg in lucid?
<Appl6> zhxk: theadmin quit, and I gave you the "find" command.  Did it return anything?
<Appl6> Mrokii: Yikes, stubborn package.  Let me take a look.
<Dandre1> since my upgrade to  my second monitor is scrambled
<zhxk> Appl6:find command?
<Appl6> zhxk: (06:54:26 AM) Appl6: zhxk: Try "find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic" at the prompt.
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: (et.al) Next question: I did an update, I see now comparing uname -a here vs. a machine that I did a clean install on, that I am on 2.6.31-14-generic #48 instead of 2.6.32-22-generic #33 - Can I use grub-legacy to boot into the new kernel? (If you didn't know, the last linux bootloader I delt with was lilo)
<zhxk> Appl6:i just installed ubuntu-10.4
<Appl6> greezmunkey: Yes, the old version of grub will boot into that new kernel just fine.
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: if you did an upgrade make sure you have linux-image installed... « sudo aptitude install linux-image »
<Appl6> zhxk: OK, I thought you were at a grub prompt?
<zhxk> it is
<greezmunkey> Appl6: Sweet, erUSUL a quick apt-cache search should show that (if it's here) right?
<ouyes> HI ALL
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: yes
<Appl6> zhxk: Then enter the command I gave you at that grub prompt, and tell me what the output is.
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: Doing that now...
<ouyes> when i try to name a fold as ASM, but it change to asm lower case automatically
<zhxk> it list files on root when i do "ls"
<ouyes> what is wrong?
<zhxk> Error 15: File not found
<erUSUL> ouyes: is a fat partition ?
<robert34> hello
<ouyes> yes
<ouyes> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> ouyes: fat partitions are case insensitive. there is nodifferences beween ASM and asm. linux chooses to show asm
<Appl6> Mrokii: Can you try just "sudo aptitude", then hit capital U to mark all upgrades, then hit "g" to start applying them.  Then move around with the arrow keys to move to the memtest86+ package and hit "-" (minus) to deselect it.  Then hit "g" again to start the upgrade.
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: (et.al) this is what I have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/429983/
<Appl6> zhxk: OK, try "find /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-21-generic".  Notice I changed the 22 to a 21.
<ouyes> erUSUL, ou ......  i do not like this
<zhxk> Appl6:im still on grub console
<Appl6> zhxk: I know.  Type that command there.
<mapmap42> anyone else getting 'connection refused' from ppa.launchpad.net?
<erUSUL> ouyes: what you do not like ? you want all filenames to show uppercase
<erUSUL> ?
<zhxk> Error 15: File not found
<Appl6> mapmap42: Nope, I can see it.
<Xethron> Can anyone help me with the install of Ubuntu... I have a 20 GB drive split into two partitions. One with XP on and the other with DEADLY important files! I want to format ONLY the partition that Windows was on, and use the entire first partition for Ubuntu. But the second partition MUST STAY AS IS!
<Appl6> zhxk: How about "find /boot/vmlinuz"
<ouyes> erUSUL, i named as ASM but the system change to asm , i can not do what i like
<mapmap42> Appl6: crap, thanks
<Xethron> Sorry for the caps But its really important that that partition does NOT fail. :P
<zhxk> Appl6:i do ls /boot/ it print "L0Eo"
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  back things up...... thats the GOLDEN RULE.
<erUSUL> greezmunkey: as i said to make sure you have the last kernel revision in any ubuntu install make user you have linux-image and/or linux-image-generic installed
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  that hd could die at ANY time.. reguardless of what you are planing.
<Xethron> Hmm... ok :/
<erUSUL> ouyes: again: fat partitions are case *insensitive. there is no differences between ASM and asm
<zhxk> Error 15: File not found
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  even if you were not going to use linux at all.. if its DEADLY impornat mp3 collection.. then BACK IT UP
<Mrokii> Appl6:  I will try that, one moment...
<erUSUL> ouyes: again: fat partitions are case *insensitive*. there is *no* *differences* between ASM and asm they are stored the same way
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  and yes ive had good hard drives 'die' at a moments notice.
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: One of *many* entries: linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.32 on x86/x86_64
<ouyes> erUSUL, you do not get the point, i want it show ASM instead of asm
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: I think I'm good so far...
<erUSUL> ouyes: so what you see when you do an ls or use nautilus is just a convention. in linux is default to lowercase. DOS desfaults to uppercase
<ouyes> erUSUL, it can show Python but not ASM
<zhxk> Appl6:can i load the kernel manually?
<Appl6> zhxk: Yes, you can, but you have to know the file name.  That's what the "find" command were for.
<ajmesquita> bom dia a todos
<guntbert> !br | ajmesquita
<ubottu> ajmesquita: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ouyes> erUSUL, anyway fat is out of date , i will famat it to ext2
<ajmesquita> obrigado, vacilei!  hehehe
<Procule> oh 10.04 is officially "ready" ?
 * greezmunkey cracks knuckles, prepares to break system...install CD on hand? Check!
<Dr_Willis> Procule:  has been for a few weeks now.
<ouyes> erUSUL, thanks
<Procule> well I had the Beta 2
<Czxr> what is the biggest difference from mint and ubuntu ? and what is the fastest of them?
<Dr_Willis> Procule:  if you update/upgrade.. it will be the final
<erUSUL> ouyes: see the mount options for vfast in man mount
<Dr_Willis> Czxr:  speed - doubt if you will notie any differances.
<ouyes> erUSUL, forget it
<zhxk> Appl6:so can i boot the system from installation cd?
<Dr_Willis> Czxr:  i see no need to use Mint. Unless you like how they set things up by default.
<JackStoner> I always have my touchpad disabled at login, using ubuntu 10.04...any idea how to make it work
<Appl6> zhxk: Yes.  You can also reinstall grub from Ubuntu liveCD.
<alket> how to close an application from terminal (not killall) ?
<zhxk> how?
<Dr_Willis> Czxr:  and i can see a lot of reasons to NOT use mint. I reccomend you use a actaual ubuntu  - or offically supported variant.
<Dr_Willis> alket:  xkill, then click on its window, or 'kill PIDOFTHEPROCESS'
<erebus> alket: use top, then the process number
<JackStoner> alket: top
<JackStoner> then K
<Czxr> Hmm, okey, thanks then Dr_willis ;)
<JackStoner> then select the pid of the app and type it
<JackStoner> then type : KILL
<ewp> i use pkill
<Appl6> zhxk: This has a nice list of instructions with pictures: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ewp> ex: pkill firefox
<zhxk> Appl6:I choose T on boot from livecd
<JackStoner> I always have my touchpad disabled at login, using ubuntu 10.04...any idea how to make it work
<Appl6> zhxk: What do you mean "choose T"?
<erUSUL> alket: pkill
<zhxk> Appl6:trial ubuntu from livecd?
<alket> Dr_willis JackStoner, My real problem is I have thunderbird and i installed a plugin so when I close thunderbird it goes to system tray, but i want to open thunderbird at startup but in minimise mode or closed
<Procule> Dr_Willis, but i'm living on the edge... ;-)
<Appl6> zhxk: Yeah, that's right.
<Dr_Willis> alket:  i never use the tool. so no idea.
<Dr_Willis> alket:  compiz has settings to tweak  a few things like that
<guy_> I have accidently rm'ed my /var/cache/* content, synaptic and apt-get fail to update, anyone got a clue how to fix this ?
<TheAwesomeGuy> ok guys
<TheAwesomeGuy> i just generated a gpg key on my iphone
<TheAwesomeGuy> now i want to sign a file
<TheAwesomeGuy> v
<Appl6> guy_: Try "sudo apt-get check"
<erUSUL> TheAwesomeGuy: this is not a iphone channel ....
<TheAwesomeGuy> now I want to get my private key on to my Ubuntu server
<TheAwesomeGuy> how?
<Dr_Willis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<guy_> Appl6: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/ ; The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<airtonix> !enter | TheAwesomeGuy
<ubottu> TheAwesomeGuy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<airtonix> guy_, recreate the required directories
<guy_> airtonix: just mkdir them ?
<airtonix> guy_, yes
<guy_> airtonix: ok, will do. thanks (:
<Mrokii> Appl6:  Not sure if I did something wrong. I used "sudo aptitude" and after using the suggest keys it went back to the terminal and now it seems to install all the updates. Didn't have a chance to look for the memtest86+ package yet.
<guy_> airtonix: I now have two folders in /var/cache/ - apt and fontconfig, is that valid ?
<greezmunkey> Huh, wierd - I ran a "safe-upgrade" to upgrade this system. Is it normal to keep an older kernel in that circumstance? I think I am missing something somewhere.
<C-S-B-N900> rip intrepid.
<kezz> hi i upgraded to 10.04 last week but whenever i boot into 2.6.32 i get a black screen. Choosing 2.6.31 rom the list in grub works fine. Any ideas where to look for the issue. I started 2.6.32 in recovery mode but the same thing happened
<Appl6> Mrokii: If it's working that's great (obviously).  Though I'm afraid it may try to set up memtest again and die.
<gbsun> hi i use git clone git://github.com/rhomobile/rhosync.git
<gbsun> and got :
<hyperstream> How do i go about getting my Asus WL-BTD202 Bluetooth USB working?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  I'll see.
<gbsun> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<gbsun> fatal: early EOF
<gbsun> fatal: index-pack failed
<wildbat_laptop> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<greezmunkey> kezz: That's all you had to say, I'm staying where I am! ;)
<kezz> greezmunkey,  heh :P
<gbsun> hi i use git clone git://github.com/rhomobile/rhosync.git  and got : fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly  fatal: early EOF  fatal: index-pack failed
<rsc-> gbsun: that may be your connection acting up
<zhxk> where best ask about grub questions?
<Appl6> greezmunkey: Haha.  Yes, it's normal for Ubuntu to keep a backup kernel, for that reason.  Though usually it will install the new one and keep the old one around.  You can check with "ls /boot".
<gbsun> this is the only method , how can i resolve this problem
<rsc-> gbsun: that looks like a really big repo, you may need a good connection to download all the data from it
<rsc-> gbsun: you can download it instead from the github page maybe
<zhxk> Appl6:im using grub for dos, which cant recognize ext4
<rsc-> http://github.com/rhomobile/rhosync should have a download link
<Appl6> zhxk: Why don't you use your Ubuntu liveCD?
<hyperstream> rotf
<om26er> if I install a kernel on the persistant live cd will that kernel work or only the default will work?
<om26er> *usb
<gbsun> rhomobile for windows has the download file. but for linux, just recomand use the "git clone"
<zhxk> Appl6:im using Ubuntu livecd
<gbsun> what can i do now?
<Dexter> Hi
<Appl6> zhxk: I thought you said you were using grub4dos?
<zhxk> Appl6:yes
<rsc-> gbsun: http://github.com/rhomobile/rhosync should have a download link to "Download Source", which is essentially what you'll get from doing a `git clone`
<Appl6> zhxk: Did you follow the instructions on the webpage I sent you?
<gbsun> thanks , i will go and try
<zhxk> Appl6:can i install ubuntu without cdrom?
<Dexter> Hi all
<Mrokii> Appl6:  err... now there is a "new" error and it doesn't sound good...
<Procule> zhxk, yes, with a usb stick or with 21312 floppys ;)
<Appl6> zhxk: Yeah, you can install from a flash drive, or from inside Windows with wubi.
<greezmunkey> Appl6: So that's the piece I'm missing, SO it goes like this: Safe upgrade gets you all the code, configures the system for the latest kernel, then you manually make the new kernel, and configure grub to boot it???
<zhxk> Appl6:wrong url?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  "unable to fsync updated status of `man-db': Input/output error
<Mrokii> touch: cannot touch `/var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp': Read-only file system
<Mrokii> sh: cannot create /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available: Read-only file system"
<Appl6> greezmunkey: Whoa, old school.  In Ubuntu you usually just download precompiled kernels.  You can compile ones if you want, but most people don't.
<hmw> 2 identical monitors, 2 intel GPUs: 82865G and 82915G/GV/910GL, one can 1600x1200, the other causes weird colors, even with 50 Hz. Switched monitors, same effect. I don't understand, how the GPU can cause weird colors on the same resolution/freq. What can I do?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  And now, when I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", it says: "dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system"
<Necrosporus> How to make ubuntu don't show existing user on mine system?
<zhxk> Appl6:i have a partition for ubuntu
<Appl6> greezmunkey: Part of getting the new precompiled kernel involves it being automatically added to grub as another option.  So you'll see multiple Ubuntu lines with different kernel numbers on them.
<gbsun> rsc-: i go to the web page and find that : RhoSync-1-4-1_setup.exe             RhoSync v1.4.1 Windows Installer
<greezmunkey> Appl6: Ok then, skip step two, just modify grub to boot the new kernel then>
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  you mean 'how to make the GDM login screen' not show  a User List?
<Necrosporus> Dr_Willis, yep
<greezmunkey> Appl6: I'll check the config file, haven't looked at it...
<gbsun> there do not exit for linux
<Appl6> greezmunkey: You don't have to modify grub, it should be done automatically.
<Necrosporus> Or make ubuntu use text login
<hmw> Necrosporus: do you want autologin?
<gbsun> rsc-:
<Necrosporus> hmw, no
<rsc-> gbsun: no not that
<rsc-> gbsun: http://github.com/rhomobile/rhosync
<Appl6> Mrokii: You're right, that does sound bad.  Can you "df -h" to make sure you have free disk space?
<Necrosporus> I would like more secure login requiring input of both username and password
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  dozens of ubuntu tweaking tools let you chantge that easially, ubuntu-tweak is one (i think) another is gdm2setup --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/change-gdm-login-screen-background-in.html
<Mrokii> Appl6:  More than enough still free
<hmw> Necrosporus: boot to text mode (aka "console"): sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf   then    sysv-rc-conf   and deselect the X in column 2 for "gdm"
<macno> I got problem with Lucid and my new Sony laptop: no audio at all. This is lspci output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/429993/
<greezmunkey> Appl6: I agree that seems to be what should have happened, but explain this: 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16
<ManDay> Are there certain propritary drivers (for example for Realtek HD) that you should usually get? Or are the normal Drivers that are shipped with Ubuntu usually good enough? Does anyone here use different drivers?
<greezmunkey> Appl6: Hehe
<Appl6> Mrokii: Also, do mount -l to see if your root file system is read only. (you should see a (ro) at the end of the line if it is ReadOnly, or (rw) for ReadWrite).
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  totally depends on the actual hardware. On the last 3 laptops.. they have been 100% ubuntu preinstalled drivers.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  a few others need wireless extras.. and one needed a wireless + video drivers.
<ManDay> wireless?
<hmw> 2 identical monitors, 2 intel GPUs: 82865G and 82915G/GV/910GL, one can 1600x1200, the other causes weird colors, even with 50 Hz. Switched monitors, same effect. I don't understand, how the GPU can be the cause of weird colors on the same resolution/freq. Can you explain that? What can I do?
<zhxk> Appl6:i guess its grub4dos dont support ex4
<emghazal> On Karmic, I used to be able to drag a window to the side of the screen, and it would automatically switch to the next workspace. Now it doesn
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, my problem is that certain mp3s play wiht cracks and noise and i dont know why
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ive rarely seen  extra drivers for much else then wireless and video.
<ManDay> the diles are ok
<Appl6> greezmunkey: 2.6.31 is the kernel version.  14 is 14th Ubuntu specific patch applied to the kernel.  SMP is a compilation option for the kernel.  I don't know what 48 is for.
<ManDay> *files
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  bugs in the alsa drivers for that soud chipset perhaps.
<gorski> where do i edit grub?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, its a realtek HD - pretty common if you ask me
<Appl6> greezmunkey: But I'm still not sure what you're asking.  Can you boot into Ubuntu?  What problems are you having?
<emghazal> On Karmic, I used to be able to drag a window to the side of the screen, and it would automatically switch to the next workspace. Now it doesn't work and I can't find the option to enable it. (and sorry for the chopped off message)
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, pulse uses alsa, right?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  It says "rw" only on all entries. Though there is a warning at the end, saying that "etc/mtab" is not writeable and the it's possible that the infor is not up to date.
<hmw> !grub2 | gorski
<ubottu> gorski: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  Pulse runs on top of alsa  - right
<zhxk> Appl6:i would like install another bootloder on (hd0,6)
<Mrokii> Appl6:  It says that I should check the "/proc/mounts"-file for more actual information.
<DiverDude> Appl6, hey there. Do you have a moment_
<Appl6> DiverDude: Hey, um I'm working with other people but sure, go ahead, what's the deal
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, what does pulse do to the stream that alsa doesnt? if i select alsa output plugin in audacious the sounds is horrible with pulse tho its ok (apart from the cracks and noise in certain files as mentioned9
<Appl6> Mrokii: You can "cat /proc/mounts" then.
<greezmunkey> Appl6: It's all good - I am comparing this system to one right next to it. The other runs on 2.6.32.22-generic, this one is on 2.6.31-14-generic after doing the same update...
<Dr_Willis> pulse lets you do other 'tricks' with the sound stream and system. I can make the pc here play its output  to other pc's on the lan. using features of pulse.
<Appl6> greezmunkey: Both Ubuntu?  It almost sounds like one of them isn't pulling from the lucid repositories.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  or i could use anohter pc's mic as input on this pc :)
<Machisuji> Hey, I just upgraded to 10.4 two days ago. But I still don't like the "blackness". Actually I liked the brownish gray from before better. Can I somehow change that? I can only find options to change the windows and stuff, but not the "system color?" which is black.
<Appl6> greezmunkey: Either that or one didn't survive the upgrade process too well.
<jrib> Machisuji: system -> preferences -> appearance
<Mrokii> Appl6:  There is one entry with "ro" in it: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/84da43ad-833c-4e7d-9c67-b742098b668a / reiserfs ro,relatime,notail 0 0"
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, ok thanks for the info. if you can think of any solution to my problem with the cracks let me kniow pplesae
<domjohnson> are trackballs any good for video editing and audio production?
<zhxk> Appl6:how can i list partitions on grub console?
<greezmunkey> Appl6: I'm just trying to understand why - That's possible. This one is an upgrade, the other one is a clean install :)
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  no idea on that. check the forums.  or try other media player
<DiverDude> Appl6, When i try to delete one of the partitions in gparted which i started from the liveCD *im on the live cd now* i get the error:    Unable to delete /dev/sda5       Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<SirRedTooth> Is it possible to remove options from the grub console??
<zhxk> how can i list partitions on grub console?
<Dr_Willis> domjohnson:  i dont find them very good for a lot of tasks...
<Dr_Willis> domjohnson:  but try them and see.
<jrib> DiverDude: did you do what it tells you to?
<zhxk> how can i list partitions on grub console?
<Necrosporus> Dr_Willis, gdm2setup: command not found, ubuntu-tweak: command not found; gdmsetup exists, but doesn't allow me to do this
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, it took me a year to settle on audacious because i hate all other audio players for either how bloated they are or that they have neither a tray nor an equalizer -  I WILL NOT ABANDON audacious :)
<jrib> zhxk: ls?
<greezmunkey> Appl6: That (what you said) could explain some wierd error messeges I get on boot. The system still seems to run alright though.
<DiverDude> jrib hmm so i need to unmount everything?
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  go read the url i gave.. and INSTALL gdm2setup. or go search/install ubuntu-tweak
<Appl6> zhxk: I'm not sure how to do that, sorry.
<jrib> DiverDude: sure, why not?
 * Dr_Willis buys ManDay  a radio
<Necrosporus> Dr_Willis, I don't have internet on ubuntu machine
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: ;)
<Necrosporus> So I can't install anything yet
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, wow, havent had such a thing for 20 years now i think.
<DiverDude> jrib yes ok....what is the easiest way to unmount?
<Necrosporus> How to do this with tools from default install?
<blackratdog> how can i repair my corrupted usb flash drive persistent installation?
<jrib> DiverDude: using umount
<emghazal> On Karmic, I used to be able to drag a window to the side of the screen, and it would automatically switch to the next workspace, but it doesn't work on Lucid. Where can I find the option to enable it?
<jrib> DiverDude: I think gparted might have some gui option for unmounting too
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  look at the new 'chumbly one' --> http://www.chumby.com/pages/compare
<Machisuji> jrib: I can only change window colors there if I'm not missing something here. But I want to the black of the menu bar(s) to go away.
<zhxk> jrib:ls not supported on grub4linux
<Appl6> Mrokii: Oh dear, I'm sorry.  That's your root partition (the second field is root), and usually the only reason your root partition gets remounted read only is when it detects file system corruption.  Back up time, if you have a way to do it.
<om26er> updating kernel on a persistent flash will be useless?
<Necrosporus> Slackware seems much easier to use for me: it doesn't require me to install anything, I can configure my system with only vim /etc/something
<Mrokii> Appl6:  I have a recent backup of all my HD
<Appl6> DiverDude: Can you show me the output of "mount -l" (mount dash ell)?
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  i tend to use vim to configure most things on ubuntu.. go use what you want I guess..
<Necrosporus> It's not windows to install tweakers
<anonymouse_> !ccsm | anonymouse_
<jrib> zhxk: what version of ubuntu is this?
<ubottu> anonymouse_, please see my private message
<Machisuji> jrib: There isn't even black selected in any of the available color pickers (except for text).
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  i had other issues with slackware
<jrib> Machisuji: you can choose a different theme
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  the gdm config files are editable by hand.. but i dont bother.
<Necrosporus> So gedit /etc/gdm.conf?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, wut?
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  research the config files.. ubuntu and slackware do NOT use the same versions of GDM. so it may differ greately
<Mrokii> Appl6:  So... that means I should do a clean install of 10.04? :/
<zhxk> jrib:10.04
<Machisuji> Well I like the theme apart from the black part so I clicked "change theme" or however it is labelled in English. But it doesn't help.
<zhxk> jrib:i do apt-get grub
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  it has a radio. and its a mini pc. :)  it can even work as a wireless access point for your 3g network with some tweaking.
<Machisuji> jrib: Well I like the theme apart from the black part so I clicked "change theme" or however it is labelled in English. But it doesn't help.
<jrib> Machisuji: then edit the theme I guess
<DiverDude> Appl6, here is that output: http://pastebin.com/Kqt4Mumt
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, i absolutly need that </sarcasm>
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i am goign to get one soon., when the wife lets me. :)
<hmw> I can use 1600x1200 only rarely, because the mode is not "available" most of the time. I had a power outage, rebooted and suddenly it worked. Rebooted again, and still only 1280. Any ideas what's going on?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay: but as soon as i get it.. she will steal it.
<Appl6> Mrokii: If it's not too inconvenient, I think that would be a good idea.  If not, you should reboot, because with readonly root nothing is really going to happen.
<cater> hi. is there a filesystem suitable for shared media access, that doesn not require any complex cluster setup and daemons running?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, forgive me but what is the advantage of that thing over a laptop?
<ManDay> is it outdoor safe or something ?
<Appl6> DiverDude: Can you try to delete the partition again?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  its a suped up clock radio
<cater> i'd like to mount a disk via iscsi on multiple hosts simultaneously
<Machisuji> jrib: Ok thanks. I just thought you can change certain colors of a theme (besides the window colors). i'm gonna have to pick another one then.
<jrib> zhxk: why are you at this grub console?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  You sit it on your desk and let it run. :)
<cater> however i need raw disk access on all hosts
<jrib> Machisuji: editing the theme is not difficult, just copy it from /usr/share/themes/ to ~/.themes and make your changes
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, ok, and the advantage over a laptop is... what exactly (not trying to spoil that i just dont get it)?!
<Mrokii> Appl6:  but are you sure that this is the root-partition? I mean, there are other entries in that file, all with "rw". And only one is marked with "ro"
<DiverDude> Appl6, i managed to delete sda3 now
<Appl6> DiverDude: Great.
<DiverDude> Appl6, but not sda5
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  its a supped up clockradio/electric picture frame that you set up how you want.   turn it on.. install the widgits you want..  and there it is.
<Appl6> Mrokii: The first column is the device, the second is where it's mounted.
<DiverDude> Appl6, i keep getting this error
<DiverDude> Appl6, which i showed before
<Appl6> DiverDude: Oh, well the error said to make sure you unmounted stuff, but it is already unmounted.
<Mrokii> Appl6:  I see :(
<Appl6> DiverDude: So the error doesn't make sense.
<Appl6> DiverDude: Let me see if I can find some information about it.
<Machisuji> jrib: Ah I see, thank you!
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, hm okay, make sure to send me a photo once you have that thing sitting on your desk. i kinda cant imagine
<Mrokii> Appl6:  Might be a stupid question, but I guess there is no way to "re-mount" it?
<DiverDude> Appl6, but i think it looks really strange actually the way the partitions is organized. In gparted it seems that sda5 is a subpartion to sda4
<malikkite> hi... I need help on upgrading 8.04 to 10.04... the first - i get the flashplugins-nonfree error the second - the installation doesn´t finish... the counter arrives to the end but pc doesn´t restart and if i do the grub menu is the old one but the boot sequence is not recognized... someone can help me?
<Xethron> Can anyone help me with the install of Ubuntu... I have a 20 GB drive split into two partitions. Windows is on the one and my backups on the other. Ubuntu wants to eather use the entire disk, or install it next to windows. I want it to use the entire Windows partition. How do I do that?
<DiverDude> Appl6, may i show you a screendump_
<Appl6> DiverDude: Sure, that would be helpful.
<hmw> Xethron: select "manual"
<hmw> Xethron: and assign the partition as ext4 with mount point "/"
<Appl6> Mrokii: Yes, you can remount it.  mount -o remount,rw /
<DiverDude> Appl6, ok, here it is: http://imagebin.org/96097
<Appl6> Mrokii: I just figured (with no real evidence) that rebooting would be a "fresh start".
<Appl6> DiverDude: Oh, now I see what's wrong.
<Mrokii> Appl6:  *sigh* mounting doesn't seem to work, for whatever reason. it says: "mount: /dev/sda2: can't read superblock". I guess my only chance is to try a restart now.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  take the clock off your Bed stand.. and replace it with a chumby.. you roll over in the middle of the night  look at the time.. slap it once.. get a weather rport.. or  whatever...
<Appl6> DiverDude: Right click on /dev/sda8 and select the "Swapoff" option.  Then use Reload in GParted.
<DiverDude> Appl6, i think i did something strange with the partions back in the days
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  the origial one was a 'soft plush' design. :) newer one is more mondern
<Xethron> Thanks hmw ill give it a try
<Appl6> DiverDude: You should see the little silver keys go away next to /dev/sda6 and 8.
<DiverDude> Appl6, yeah
<Guest20073> anyone know how to install my media system (mms) on ubuntu 9.10
<Appl6> Mrokii: Yeah, it isn't sounding good.  Do you have another computer to chat on while you mess with that one?
<zhxk> how can i install grub from ubuntu?
<DiverDude> Appl6, so now i swapped it off, is it safe to delete_
<Appl6> Mrokii: I'm concerned you won't be able to boot back into ubuntu.
<Appl6> Appl6: Yep.  Actually, you have two swap partitions, you really only need one.
<krazykrivda_> i could use some basic help editing and saving sources.list
<Appl6> DiverDude: Yep.  Actually, you have two swap partitions, you really only need one.
<Mrokii> Appl6:  nope, I don't have another one. And I fear the same. I guess I will meet a friend and ask him to download 10.04 for me. Or else use 9.10, which I should still have
<DiverDude> Appl6, aha interesting....So which one should i choose?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, hm okay. if it doesnt use a lot of power and can be "slapped" i see the advantage then
<malikkite> hi... I need help on upgrading 8.04 to 10.04... the first - i get the flashplugins-nonfree error the second - the installation doesn´t finish... the counter arrives to the end but pc doesn´t restart and if i do the grub menu is the old one but the boot sequence is not recognized... someone can help me?
<hmw> !grub2 | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Appl6> DiverDude: It doesn't matter, but I would leave /dev/sda6 as the swap partition, and delete /dev/sda8.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  as i said. its a simple little device that basically is a fancy clock radio/electric picture frame.. and its cheaper then many of the elec. pic frames ive seen out
<Appl6> Mrokii: Do you have the install CD?
<krazykrivda_> how do i edit an .list file it wont let me save changes
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  if apple had came out with it.. everyone in the free world would want one. :)
<DiverDude> Appl6, ok i deleted sda8...but still i get the same error if i try to delete sda5
<DiverDude> Appl6, maybe i need to swapp off sda6?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  From 9.10, yes. I think I may even be able to download 10.04 here and burn it before rebooting.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  the chumvy site lets you make a virtual one. so you can see exactly what features it does/has/channels/applets
<oCean_> krazykrivda_: that is probably because you don't have the right credentials. For example the "root" user might own the file
<Appl6> krazykrivda_: If you want to edit it, you have to do "sudo nano FILENAME" because you don't have permissions to save it.
<hmw> !sudo | krazykrivda_: you dont have access permissions as a user. You need to edit it as super user.
<ubottu> krazykrivda_: you dont have access permissions as a user. You need to edit it as super user.: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Appl6> DiverDude: Yes, do that too.
<guntbert> krazykrivda_: you need to have root permissions to edit sources.list -- what are you trying to do?
<krazykrivda_> try out a different window setup
<DiverDude> Appl6, YES...that was it....now i have many unallocated areas
<Appl6> DiverDude: Good to hear!
<guntbert> krazykrivda_: that has *nothing* to do with /etc/apt/sources.list !!!
<DiverDude> Appl6, Is it possible to make sda7 use all those areas_
<krazykrivda_> guntbert: i can use sudo comand on file. and open it.. i hit i and type in what i want.. to insert but dont' no how to save still
<Appl6> DiverDude: Yep.  Select /dev/sda7 and click Resize/Move at the top.
<Alexander1> hello
<hmw> !hi | Alexander1
<ubottu> Alexander1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Appl6> DiverDude: But it's going to take a long time (maybe an hour?  I'm not sure).
<guntbert> krazykrivda_: are you certain that you are editing the right file?
<krazykrivda_> yes
<krazykrivda_> "install sun looking glass"
<Appl6> Mrokii: With a readonly root I don't think you could download anything.  But having a 9.10 install CD should be fine.
<DiverDude> Appl6, it seems sda7 has been renamed to sda6 now
<guntbert> krazykrivda_: so you started with sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<krazykrivda_> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<DiverDude> Appl6, could that be?
<krazykrivda_> yes sir
<Appl6> DiverDude: That doesn't sound right to me.
<krazykrivda_> guntbert: then went to free area and hit 'i' and i was able to insert my text.. then what?
<DiverDude> Appl6, arg maybe i fucked it up then >S
<Appl6> DiverDude: Another screenshot please?
<DiverDude> sorry
<DiverDude> yeah
<hmw> krazykrivda_: next time try nano, its a bit easier, since it shows commands on the bottom. You enter edit mode with "i". Now press ESC to leave to command mode, then type :wq
<Mrokii> Appl6:  my home is on another partition, and I have just tried a download to the desktop, which works. I guess only the system-partition itself is affected by the read-only-status
<guntbert> krazykrivda_: ok after your edits you press <esc> to leave the insert mode and the you press : (cursor goes to the bottom line) and then x (to save and exit)
<hmw> krazykrivda_: The mode thing was about vi
<Appl6> Mrokii: Oh I didn't notice you had a separate home, then yes you're absolutely right.  You can download it to anywhere in your home directory.
<oCean_> krazykrivda_: in vi the :wq! as well as the :x! command will save your current edit, overwriting the existing file!
<hmw> :x ftw nice to know
<DiverDude> Appl6, http://imagebin.org/96098
<oCean_> krazykrivda_: also, are you aware you can modify your software sources through menu System > Admins > Software sources?
<guntbert> hmw: only for the lazy ones :-)
<zhxk> can i do grub-install /dev/sda7?
<Lcawte> I have a load of hs_err_*.log files in my home directory, what are they, and is it safe to just delete them?
<krazykrivda_> i have been running ubuntu for about 45 min.. so i know about nothing
<Appl6> DiverDude: Actually yeah you're right, it looks like it was just renamed.  Weird.  Everything looks OK though.
<gbsun> rsc-: i use rhosync : sudo gem install rhosyncERROR:  could not find gem rhosync locally or in a repository
<gbsun> what's the problem?
<DiverDude> Appl6, phew....i just got scared hehe...heart going into my throat haha
<Necrosporus> Dr_Willis, if there is good useful tweakers, why isn't it installed by default instead of useless tools like gdmsetup with two checkboxes, which doesn't enable user to configure the system?
<[BT]Brendan> I deleted all the JACK files and folders out of /usr and now I have no idea how to get them back.
<Appl6> DiverDude: Haha sorry about that.
<gbsun> hi i use rhosync : sudo gem install rhosyncERROR:  could not find gem rhosync locally or in a repository
<Radio-l> zhxk: are you trying to write grub to a partition or just that device?
<DiverDude> Appl6, nono...its fine :D
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:   go to the brainstorm site and make a suggestion.
<hmw> krazykrivda_: using vi was really krazy then. *grins* Use nano to edit in terminal or gksudo gedit <filename> to superuser-edit graphicallly
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | Necrosporus
<ubottu> Necrosporus: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<goliate> lu all
<Mrokii> Appl6:  Okay, thank you very much for taking the time to help me. I have to leave now and will download the CD-image meanwhile. Bye
<gbsun> hi, i use rhosync : sudo gem install rhosyncERROR:  could not find gem rhosync locally or in a repository
<goliate> help
<krazykrivda_> btw.. didn't work.. apparently issue with server host?
<gbsun> help
<Appl6> Mrokii: You're welcome.  Sorry that I couldn't _actually_ help.  Bye.
<DiverDude> Appl6, ok, so i choose now sda6 resize/move to top?
<Mrokii> Appl6:  np. Thank you again.
<zhxk> Radio-l:im tring to write grub to a partition
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  bottom line  is  the limited space on a single cd.  is the defacto reason for not including 100's of other things
<Appl6> DiverDude: Yep.
<Appl6> DiverDude: Oh, wait one second.
<hmw> krazykrivda_: perhaps some typos? double check the instructions you were following, file names are case sensitive in *nix!
<DiverDude> Appl6, yes?
<krazykrivda_> yeah i'm aware hmw.. also.. several failed to fetch notifications
<Appl6> DiverDude: Because sda6 is inside of sda4 extended partition, you won't be able to use up all your space yet.
<Lcawte> [12:52:05] <Lcawte> I have a load of hs_err_*.log files in my home directory, what are they, and is it safe to just delete them?
<Appl6> DiverDude: First, you have to resize sda4 to use up all that extra space.  After you resize sda4, then you can resize sda6.
<DiverDude> Appl6, yes i just noticed that there was some space missing. Is there any way i can change this
<budlust> when I mount an ISO in kvm, where does kvm store the data?
<guntbert> Lcawte: look into them to see what they are
<Radio-l> zhxk: grub-install can only be pointed to the device
<DiverDude> Appl6, ahaa ok....Is there any special reason why sda6 is inside sda4 actually?
<Lcawte> #
<Lcawte> # A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<Lcawte> #
<zhxk> Radio-l:so how can i install grub to a partition?
<wildbat_laptop> Lcawte, log file a mostly safe to rm but can help you trace back the errors
<Brc> hi all
<hmw> krazykrivda_: sounded like you were installing something not in ubuntu's repositories. Find a better ubuntu repo in System / Administration / Software Source / Download from: / Other / Select Best Server
<[BT]Brendan> I deleted all the JACK files and folders out of /usr/ and now I have no idea how to get them back.
<Guest20073> anyone know if MMS (my media system) project is dead or moved? i need the dxr3 output because i cannot get it working
<DiverDude> Appl6, most likely i did some strange stupid things and caused that strange construction when i installed ubuntu 9.10
<hmw> krazykrivda_: "better" = faster
<Appl6> DiverDude: I don't know, you set it up that way?  Haha.  You can only have 4 primary partitions, so in order to get more than 4 partitions you had to make one extended partition (sda4) and stick a bunch of logical ones (sda5,6,7,8) inside of it.
<Guest20073> mymediasystem
<hmw> krazykrivda_: but having another ubuntu repo does not give you more software to install
<DiverDude> Appl6, ahaa thats the confusion
<epssy> samba shares from my home directory are seeable on others computers but they cannot access them.  is this a known bug in 10.04?
<guntbert> DiverDude: thats perfectly normal: partitions 1-4 are so called primary partitions - one of them can be "extended" and can contain as many partitions as you like - they are numbered from 5 onward
<Brc> just download ext2 manager to view and tranfer files from windows 7..all went ok i can c the the linux partition but when i click to view files there are empty
<DiverDude> Appl6, ok, so but now i will resize sda4
<abhishek> Hello, I just upgraded from ubunto 9.10 to 10.04, now my window title bar is not showing!! any help??
<Ferb> try resizing window...
<Dr_Willis> abhishek:  start with 'alt-f2' and 'metacity --replace'
<Appl6> DiverDude: Right.  Actually, you can tell GParted to resize sda4, then resize sda6, and then when you hit Apply it will do both for you.
<krazykrivda_> hmw: i dont' know what you mean
<Appl6> DiverDude: That way you don't have to hang around and wait for it to finish, because it will probably take a long time.
<DiverDude> Appl6, okay, and tell it in the same time to use maximum possible space?
<Appl6> DiverDude: Yes.
<Brc>  just download ext2 manager to view and tranfer files from windows 7..all went ok i can c the the linux partition but when i click to view files there are empty
<DiverDude> Appl6, that would be excellent...then i could hit the gym meanwhile hehhe
<abhishek> @ Dr_Willis I tride running metacity --replace but it brings the title bar only for that session.. and as soon as i close the terminal its gone again... :(
<Appl6> DiverDude: Haha sounds good.
<krazykrivda_> hmw: failed install because wasn't able to find backages lg3d-core
<DiverDude> Appl6, do you have time to tell me how I may set up this?
<Appl6> DiverDude: Set up what?
<hmw> krazykrivda_: Start in the System menu (top left) and look for those texts. Some are submenus, others buttons, etc. Just read your screen. If you have partial failing packages, or slow downloads, you have the option to select another repository. Only applies to Ubuntu of course. If you use an external repository, you would need an alternative one, but thats not common
<DiverDude> Appl6, to do bot resize sda4 then6 and use maximum possible space for both
<abhishek> @Dr_Willis:  I tride running metacity --replace but it brings the title bar only for that session.. and as soon as i close the terminal its gone again... :(
<SabbatoR> #pyla-dev
<hmw> krazykrivda_: tell me the URL of the instructions you are trying to follow
<zetheroo> Skype is eating up 95-100% of my CPU again!!!
<Radio-l> zhxk: grub resides wherever its files are copied, grub-install writes a program in the boot sector that points to wherever you placed /boot/grub
<Appl6> DiverDude: Right click on sda4, select Resize, and drag the arrows to use up all the space.
<zetheroo> and pulse audio is using 360MB of my RAM
<Appl6> DiverDude: Is that clear?
<krazykrivda_> hmw: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Finstall-sun-looking-glass-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu.html&ei=41LlS6evPIGdlgfLvYDuCg&usg=AFQjCNGJbb1annJ9lC6WhGrHdLni9Nln9g&sig2=XAVmlW4u-Y6AIe79TdgzbQ
<DiverDude> Appl6, yes, will it then also automatically resize sda6 ?
<merlin2049er> hey, i got ddclient installed and setup
<zetheroo> why do applications and services take up so much resource in Ubuntu?
<Radio-l> zhxk: if its in a different path, you'd run grub-install --root=path
<krazykrivda_> wtf! sry
<merlin2049er> but how do i get it auto started with boot up?
<Appl6> DiverDude: No.  But now that you've told it to resize sda4, you have space for sda6.  So do the same thing, except now for sda6.
<Necrosporus> Dr_Willis, there is DVDs also
<DiverDude> Appl6, ahhh ok, then gparted will just queue it up?
<Appl6> DiverDude: That's right.
<wildbat_laptop> abhijain, run it with Alt-F2?
<zetheroo> pulseaudio is using over 400MB of RAM!!!
<Appl6> DiverDude: It doesn't actually do anything until you click Apply (the green checkmark).
<zetheroo> is there a way to restart pulseaudio?
<DiverDude> Appl6, ahhh right
<Appl6> DiverDude: And the arrow to the left of it is the Undo button.
<Igramul> Hi, does Ubuntu 10.04 Server support the creation of software RAID5 at installation time?
<ManDay> zetheroo, try services
<ManDay> zetheroo, services pulseaudio restart
<hmw> krazykrivda_: ah, did it work?
<DiverDude> Appl6, so basically i stillhave not even deleted any partitions yet..i have just set up the queue
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  part of the ubuntu 'goal' is to stay fitting on a cd.  If you want extra things. remaster your own  its not too hard to do
<Appl6> DiverDude: That's right.
<krazykrivda_> for me.. no it did not.. did you tr hmw
<ManDay> is there a usuable version of top?
<Necrosporus> Dr_Willis, there is DVD
<zetheroo> ManDay: thanks :)
<ManDay> something which shows memory usage?
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  so ?
<Appl6> ManDay: top shows memory usage, what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  part of the ubuntu 'goal' is to stay fitting on a cd.
<hmw> krazykrivda_: i was starting to read  the wiki on  http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian - what did you mean with the autostart?
<Necrosporus> What does additional things does it contain?
<Zider> Necrosporus: there is blu-ray too, does that mean they should do 40GB isos? ;)
<hmw> krazykrivda_:  http://javadesktop.org/ in fact, the other url gives 404 not found
<ManDay> Appl6, top is an absolutly useless application. i still dont understand how it can exist
<zetheroo> ManDay: hmmm ... its still taking 422MB of my RAM
<Necrosporus> There is DVD images
<weeman> Hi is there a Debian  command = "ubuntu-restricted-extras" ?
<Dr_Willis> Necrosporus:  and the dvd 'images' have extra languages - thats all they are there for,
<ManDay> zetheroo, then just kill it
<sdk_lnx> Hi, is Ubuntu 10.04 still having an icon for updates ?
<weeman> which downloads all the codecs
<krazykrivda_> so it won't work?
<Necrosporus> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<hmw> krazykrivda_: what did you mean with the autostart?
<Appl6> ManDay: That's silly, it shows which processes are using the resources on your system.  But, more to the point, what do you want top to show you that it isn't already?
<krazykrivda_> hmw: i followed directions in link i sent you
<DiverDude> Appl6, ok, now i have created the entire pipeline like this: http://imagebin.org/96099   Does it look correct?
<ManDay> Appl6, how can you possible use top? you cant even properly find a process in its ugly list. only thing you can do is sort according to columns - you cant even scroll down?!
<zetheroo> ManDay: ok back down to 3.3MB now :P
<Dr_Willis> !info htop
<Appl6> DiverDude: Yep, that looks right.  Just click Apply and head for the gym =P.
<krow> so whats up with thi ubu 10?
<hmw> krazykrivda_: I am confused. Why do you ask about autostarting it, when you not yet installed it? What did you mean??
<Dr_Willis> krow:  whats up with the vague question?
<zetheroo> krow: it's up! :)
<abhishek> @wildbat_laptop, I ran Alt-F2 and metacity --replace the titlebar came but as soon as I logged of and logged back in it disappeared again!!
<krazykrivda_> i dont' know when i said autostart?
<ManDay> Appl6, then, that thing doesnt even show which column it is currently sorted with
<ManDay> top is useless
<zetheroo> krow: you using it?
<krow> is it good ? im out of the loop.
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<DiverDude> Appl6, ohhh crap...an error has occured
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 krow
<ManDay> it makes me angry every time i use it because i dont understand how one could possibly design such as sh*** software as TOP
<Ubuntu104> 10.4 is great
<bazhang> ManDay, watch the language
<hmw> krazykrivda_: oops. my bad, another guy had the same color ;-) let me read the wiki for a while
<zetheroo> ManDay: is there a way to see how much power your system is consuming?
<ManDay> zetheroo, yes, buy one of these adapters and plug it in the power socket
<abhishek> @wildbat_laptop, I ran Alt-F2 and metacity --replace the titlebar came but as soon as I logged of and logged back in it disappeared again!!
<zetheroo> krow: it's good ...  not perfect ... but it's another step forward in some respects
<krazykrivda_> hmw: did you try it? or do you not want to.. i'm wondering if you try it and get it.. i'm jsut being an idiot
<ManDay> or check your power unit for an interface which you can access through software
<roberto_> lol there should be a way to see at what frequency the chip is running?
<krow> linux makes me happy everday microsoft takes a leap off a cliff
<krazykrivda_> it is 3 simple steps from what i can tell
<hmw> krazykrivda_: i would not like to install it
<zetheroo> ManDay: uh ... no command stuff ?
<ManDay> again my question: is there any usable alternative to TOP
<krazykrivda_> fair enough
<ManDay> zetheroo, not in general. it depents onm your PSU
<DiverDude> Appl6, this was the output in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/DGzRKRxz
<krow> lets be honest microsoft isnt going nowere
<yaboo> except for samba
<prwood> Trying to test Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition on my Asus Eeepc 1000HA. When booting from my flash drive, I get a message: "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow".
<zetheroo> ManDay: whats wrong with TOP?
<bazhang> !ot > krow
<ubottu> krow, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> krow:  do you have an actual support question?
<hmw> Should I see something, when I enter the URL from a repository into the browser? I got 404
<Appl6> ManDay: The assumption is that usually people are looking for the top N consumers of a resource, which is why there isn't scrolling.  And the other thing is that top sorts by CPU by default, and if you change it, you should remember what it's sorted by rather than it telling you.  Not that those are great assumptions to make, but they're understandable.
<DiverDude> Appl6, in the gui it says 3 of 5 operations completed
<krow> im 2 new
<zetheroo> krow: you know that this is a support channel?
<Brc> hey Dr_Willis
<Appl6> ManDay: Anyway, you can use System Monitor as a replacement; it lets you scroll and shows you what it's sorting by.
<bazhang> krow, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<DiverDude> Appl6, meaning everything but the moving
<Dr_Willis> Brc:  hmm?
<Brc> hi
<Appl6> DiverDude: One sec let me take a look.
<krow> for what
<hmw> Should I see something, when I enter the URL from a repository into the browser? I got 404
<Brc> got a problem Dr
<tim__b> Anyone managed to install lucids using the alternate cd with intel movile GM965/960 graphic controller? Getting a black screen after the first menu (language/installation). fb=false wont work to fix the problem (as it did in jaunty).
<zetheroo> krow ... for chit chat
<ManDay> Appl6, they are absolutly not. they might have been "understandable" in the 1990s but today they are just ridiculous. "remember what you sorted after" LOL how stupid can it get - instead of just placing an indicator. the designer of top is the bottom of all software
<om26er> I get 'module is unknown' on 10.04 live cd at gdm
<penguin42> tim_b: Try booting with nomodeset
<krow> you ned help with xorg i can help a
<hmw> krazykrivda_: i give up. Perhaps we can find an alternative. What was the feature, you were hoping for?
<ManDay> s/designer/design
<Furuno> Hello, I'm just installed 10.04, My problem is : I'm using dual monitor on ATI HD4830, I've installed the driver automatically from admin > restricted driver and my dual monitor setup works but my right monitor is the primary one (the one with panel), how can I change the panel to the left monitor?
<Brc>   just download ext2 manager to view and tranfer files from windows 7..all went ok i can c the the linux partition but when i click to view files there are empty
<tim__b> penguin42, tried botting with all options F6 does offer, including nomodeset. had no luck
<penguin42> ManDay: Try atop, it has more bells and whistles, I don't know if it solves your particular issue
<krow> you need help in nano ican help
<zetheroo> who uses xorg these days? ... i thought that was a thing of the past more or less ..
<hmw> Brc: what for is ext2manager needed, when one wants to copy from an ntfs partition? I usually just mount it
<krow> people with old video cards
<krazykrivda_> hmw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjQ4Nza34ak&feature=related just looked awesome
<Appl6> ManDay: Some things are designed in a minimalist fashion, and top was also designed to fit the maximum amount of information in that space.  Adding an indicator would require the use of one row.  If you work in an 80x24 terminal, every row counts (especially if you can't scroll).
<krow> not everyone has the best stuff
<Brc> using windows 7..and i want to tranfer files to an fro to ubuntu
<ManDay> penguin42, im looking less for bells and whistles. i dotn even want it to be interactive. i just want it to be usable. say for the following tasks: check instantaneous cpu usage, memorey usage and so forth
<zetheroo> krow: if you talk to someone it's nice to say their name :P
<penguin42> ManDay: Per process or total?
<hmw> krazykrivda_: that's basically Compiz with the (default) 2 workspaces
<zetheroo> ManDay: and you cannot use System Monitor for that?
<krow> you can lecture me all you want but ill do the same
<DiverDude> Appl6, ok, here is more info...also with details from the gui: http://pastebin.com/uwUR1CgC
<Appl6> DiverDude: OK those errors aren't really bad.  It's just saying that you need to reboot before it can continue doing its work.  It has happened before and it's not a problem.
<hmw> krazykrivda_: you can have that without looking glass stuff... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager. But first check, if Compiz works on your PC: Does the top menu have a shadow ---> Compiz is OK
<DiverDude> Appl6, i could press save detail to an htm file
<Furuno>  Hello, I'm just installed 10.04, My problem is : I'm using dual monitor on ATI HD4830, I've installed the driver automatically from admin > restricted driver and my dual monitor setup works but my right monitor is the primary one (the one with panel), how can I change the panel to the left monitor?
<zetheroo> ManDay: I use a screenlet actually ... it's a sidebar with a lot of my system info displayed in realtime ...
<ManDay> Appl6, honetly man thats bollocks, top is not minimalist at all, it, given that that thing only displays a limited row of processes anyway you could have indicated in a separate row, or just by changing the BG of the column, or even putting the accroding number in the first row
<ManDay> there are million of options
<zetheroo> krow: nobody is lecturing ... just suggesting
<leagris> hello, what's the best way to cope with boot time statically configured eth0 into /etc/network/interface and the gnome NetworkManager ugly disconnected network face?
<hmw> krazykrivda_: when you installed the compiz-conf activate the plugin "desktop cube" and "rotate cube"
<gbsun> hi, how how to install a complete ruby on ubuntu
<DiverDude> Appl6, did you see the details report also in the bottom?
<krow> i found that copy and past of the knopix xorg file helps temp
<zetheroo> krow: you may want to at least make an effort to get back in the "loop" ...
<ManDay> zetheroo, system monitor is gui, right?
<gbsun> help:  how to install a complete ruby on ubuntu
<zetheroo> ManDay: yes
<krow> untill you can figure a better option
<ManDay> zetheroo, thats not what im looking for
<krazykrivda_> hmw: i realy liek the way the things were turned and angled when not in use
<zetheroo> ManDay: you want something running in a Terminal?
<ManDay> penguin42, per process
<ManDay> zetheroo, or tty, yes
<hmw> krazykrivda_: that is desktop cube with 4 workspaces later in the vid
<zetheroo> ManDay: so you don't run a graphical environment?
<DiverDude> Appl6, so just reboot on the live CD? or reboot normally?
<zetheroo> ManDay: cause the screenlet I am using is pretty fab
<Dr_Willis> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 61 kB, installed size 212 kB
<ManDay> zetheroo, i do but i would like to keep myself the option to run that in tty too
<Dr_Willis> Htop is much cooler then top. :)
<abhishek> Hello, I just upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, now my window title bar is not showing!! I tried ALT-F2 and metacity --replace but it fixes the problem for only one session. As soon as i log off and log on the titlebar disappears again
<ManDay> zetheroo, i believe it
<penguin42> ManDay: atop is much more configurable, so if you don't like the default you may be able to do it the way you like, but you know sometimes the simplest thing is just a ps in a terminal
<Appl6> DiverDude: I looked at the extra output you gave me; it all looks like it just wants you to reboot.  So yeah, reboot from the liveCD.
<leagris> What is the proper way to stop NetworkManager showing a disconnected network icon when a boot time statically configured eth0 is already up full time?
<Dr_Willis> abhishek:  one fix  - install and run the 'fusion-icon' tool. and tell it to use 'metacity' instead of compiz.
<sugoruyo> hi folks, does anyone have any experience recovering data from RAID0 that seems to not mount? I know the data is there and I could get to it on 9.10 but now I can't
<penguin42> sugoruyo: Is it an mdraid raid (i.e do you have a /proc/mdstat ?)
<Dr_Willis> abhishek:  seems that compiz is some how crashing. YOu could disable all 'effects'  under 'desktop Right click -> change wallpaper' -> effects tab.
<sugoruyo> yes
<DiverDude> Appl6, allright i will just try that now. Thank you, you have really been most helpful :) This is why i love the linux community
<krow> it still seems like 10 has te same problems as 9
<wasmahen> anyone from London?
<wasmahen> anyone from London?
<sugoruyo> penguin42, yes it's a raid made with mdadm and it appears in /proc/mdstat
<Dr_Willis> wasmahen:  no..  happy now?
<krow> with the exeption of an updated driver datbase
<penguin42> sugoruyo: What happens if you try to mount it? What was the last thing that happened before it broke?
<jrib> Hi, how do I stop mplayer from spamming "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" 10 times whenever I open it?
<krow> only good for newer ati radeon and nvid gfarce
<sugoruyo> penguin42, what happened is a long story, it's on two 1TB disks with just data, I could use it in 9.10
<sugoruyo> penguin42, but now in 10.04 I seem to be unable to mount. I get an error that starts like this:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0
<zetheroo> krow: you talking to anyone in particular?
<Appl6> ManDay: You can hitting x then b while inside top.  I don't like it, but maybe it's what you wanted.  Anything else you wanted it to do?
<penguin42> sugoruyo: Hmm not good, can you pastebin your /proc/mdstat and dmesg ?
<Appl6> ManDay: You can try hitting*
<merlin2049er> hey.  i got this in my start up folder  /usr/sbin/ddclient -daemon 300 -syslog
<merlin2049er> but i think it needs sudo to run it
<orion_X11> I want to rsync my PC with my notebook, but I am afraid of messing up each other because rsync also syncs hidden files and I have for example wine (.wine) with is a hidden directory and I am afraid of messing it and other hidden files, but I need to rsync them. How to do it without messing each other?
<ManDay> Appl6, x is good
<merlin2049er> how can i fix that
<merlin2049er> or change the permissions on that file
<abhishek> Dr_Willis , I tried running fusion-icon and i got this message " $ fusion-icon
<abhishek>  * Detected Session: gnome
<abhishek>  * Searching for installed applications...
<abhishek>  * Intel detected, exporting: INTEL_BATCH=1
<abhishek>  * Using the GTK Interface
<FloodBot4> abhishek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sugoruyo> penguin42: sure gimme a sec
<abhishek>  * Starting Compiz
<ManDay> still, if im looking for a certain process top fails me big time as its likely not in the frame
<Dr_Willis> abhishek:  use the fusion icon tool/icon thats in the panel to select 'metacity'
<Taodam> hi.
<Taodam> I've upgraded to lynx for 09.10 this morning and intel graphics drivers are not supported anymore : any tip ?
<Xethron> I am trying to set up Ubuntu and when I wanted to select the partition, it said I need to create a swap file too... I have just over 300 megs of ram. What should the size of the swap file be?
<penguin42> Xethron: 600MB is a good guess
<mfraz74> tried booting the computer this morning, but for some reason I'm unable to login if i use the nvidia or nouveau drivers
<Xethron> Why 600?
<danutz> what program like daemon tools is for linux?
<penguin42> Xethron: There is no hard and fast rule - but 2x ram for a small machine isn't bad
<jrib> !iso | danutz
<ubottu> danutz: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wildbat_laptop> orion_X11, exclude them  or give it a specific list to sync
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  you can mount ISO files with the normal mount command and a few other tools. No need for anything fancy
<Taodam> any tips for graphic drivers in new ubuntu ?
<resno> mfraz74: what type of error you getting?
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  are you trying to get wine to access a copy protected game?
<sugoruyo> penguin42: here you go http://pastebin.com/1mqvRT3a
<Xethron> OK, and should it be at the beginning of the HDD or between the two partitions?
<danutz> I want to install world of warcraft but I don`t have any idea how to do it:)
<roberto_> system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas?
<Appl6> ManDay: You can use top -pPID1 -pPID2 to make top look only at certain PIDs.
<Dr_Willis> Taodam:  intel gfx works fine here.. they are 'supported'
<roberto_> in ruby
<mfraz74> it just won't start the x server
<jrib> !appdb | danutz
<ubottu> danutz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<danutz> I know,I installed wine
<Dr_Willis> danutz:  read the wine app database. and use the WoW online Installer I iimagine.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | danutz
<danutz> I`ll download world of warcraft now and then..I just don`t know how t oinstall it
<jrib> danutz: read the link ubottu gave you
<Appl6> ManDay: I'm not that in love with top, but I just thought you might find it more useful with the right options.
<ManDay> Appl6, right but im still trying to figure out the switches to get memory usage outta ps
<orion_X11> wildbat_laptop, Do you mean excluding the hidden files?
<Taodam> Dr_Willis : you've just upgraded or install ubuntu 10.04 from scratch ?
<Guest89881> i want support in windows dotproxy does work lyk that in ubutnu
<wildbat_laptop> orion_X11, yes
<lubosz> hi, two-finger scroll is grayed out since lucid. it worked in karmic. how do i reenable it?
<Appl6> ManDay: It already gives you mem usage.  VIRT = virtual memory usage, RES = resident memory usage, SHR = shared memory usage.  Usually when people want to see "memory usage" they're talking about resident (RES).
<roberto_> in ruby -- system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas?
<lubosz> in gnome-mouse-properties
<Dr_Willis> Taodam:  yes to both....
<wildbat_laptop> orion_X11, however synce with specfic list of files or dir is safer
<adi1> hi all. how to add again tray icon that i mistakenly removed from panel. i am talking about the new sys tray that is close to the hour.... mail telepathy gwiber bluethooth and ubuntu status. any one any idea? thanks
<roberto_> I mean -- could it be a problem with an underlying system library? this should just call system()
<Dr_Willis> Taodam:  i have several laptops and machiones.. some upgrade.. some clean installs
<Taodam> ok
<abhishek> Dr_Willis, I tried to use the fusion icon tool/icon thats in the panel to select metacity but it did not work
<ManDay> Appl6, what ps does?!
<jgracin> Hi! I'm switching back from OpenSolaris to Ubuntu 10.04 after 2 years.  Has 64-bit Ubuntu matured?  Are the still any 32-bit-only components/plugins/etc (flash?).  My machine supports at most 3GB of RAM, so that's not an issue.
<penguin42> sugoruyo: That doesn't look too bad does it? Hmm I'm not too sure what to suggest, I'd probably try dumping the start of the md with od or other hex dumper and see if it looks like a filesystem
<Taodam> Dr_Willis : I'll try to remove et reinstall drivers
<jrib> jgracin: 64bit hasn't had those problems for years now
<penguin42> jgracin: There's now a 64bit flash from Adobe (not in the packages) that works great
<adi1> the only icon i have now its the wireless icon
<sdk_lnx> Hello, is the ubuntu auto update system working on u1004 ?
<adi1> does anyone have any idea
<Appl6> ManDay: What do you mean "what ps does"?
<ManDay> <Appl6> ManDay: It already gives you mem usage.  VIRT = virtual memory usage, RES = resident memory usage, SHR = shared memory usage.  Usually when people want to see "memory usage" they're talking about resident (RES).
<Xethron> penguin42, OK, Thanks! Should it be at the beginning of the HDD or between the two partitions?
<krow> can anyone sugest a good channel for like alians and the supernatural?
<back> hello
<krow> sike
<back> hello
<ManDay> Appl6, PS doesnt list memory usage for me me
<jgracin> jrib, penguin42: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> krow:  try #windows
<Appl6> ManDay: I'm talking about top, not ps.
<penguin42> Xethron: ?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ManDay> Appl6, forget top
<orion_X11> wildbat_laptop, The thing is that I need to since all my home directory with 3 other users into that.
<mfraz74> also getting NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed!
<Appl6> ManDay: So you want ps to display memory usage?
<abhishek> Dr_Willis, I tried to use the fusion icon tool/icon thats in the panel to select metacity but it did not work
<Xethron> penguin42, The swap file. At the beginning of the HDD or between the two partitions?
<ManDay> Appl6, correct
<sugoruyo> penguin42: how do i tell if it looks like an fs? my problem is basically that mounting doesn't work, I keep getting those superblock-related errors
<penguin42> Xethron: Oh, probably near the end is OK
<krow> just jokin
<Xethron> Or doesn't it really matter?
<typod> Looking for advice on setting up an ubuntu-ubuntu home network...both running 10.4(Lucid) Can't find current or relavant info on the sub online. :(
<Xethron> o ok then
<jimi_> What is the method for defining the default shell Terminal dumps you into? bash, tsch etc
<Xethron> Thanks penguin42 :)
<david-w> how do I find out what version I am using
<BiggFREE> ps = programs status
<BiggFREE> uname -a
<jrib> jimi_: chsh
<jrib> Hi, how do I stop mplayer from spamming "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" 10 times whenever I open it?
<jimi_> jrib, right, how do i define what the default shell is?
<jrib> jimi_: you run chsh...
<typod> Looking for advice on setting up an ubuntu-ubuntu home network...both running 10.4(Lucid) Can't find current or relavant info on the sub online. :(
<penguin42> sugoruyo: It's not easy; but it's an interesting question what happened to the raid to make it do that
<krow> A-1 vs. Lea&parrins steak sauce?
<jimi_> jrib, yeah, it keeps defaulting to /bin/sh even after changing
<sugoruyo> penguin42: well the funny thing is nothing really happened to make it do THAT in particular
<jrib> jimi_: pastebin your terminal session
<jrib> jimi_: wait.  /bin/sh isn't the default interactive shell anyway.
<jimi_> jrib, It is when you create a new user
<sugoruyo> penguin42: it was created by NAS device which at some point messed it up and couldn't read it, so I plugged the two HDDs in my PC and tried to see the RAID0
<penguin42> sugoruyo: Yeh that can be tricky - the only thing that comes to mind is if the two drives have got swapped at some point, but I don't know if md is smart enough to realise that; I know the detection order can be rather random these days
<penguin42> sugoruyo: Oh, so have you ever had it work on your PC?
<jrib> jimi_: how are you creating the new user?
<sugoruyo> penguin42: mdadm says one of them is an ext2 fs and the other a RAID0 member, however manually doing a mdadm --create makes the array operable
<warpi> hi! is it possible to download the "libusb-dev" package to enable installing on an offline computer?
<sugoruyo> penguin42: on 9.10 I could just mount it as an ext2 fs
<jimi_> jrib, I already created it. I am using it now. I just want to change from /bin/sh to /bin/bash , apparently you have to logout and back in for it to take affect. I just ssh'd into myself and its bash then.
<krow> ill tell you what worked forme it was root copy past and cutomizing xorg.conf
<jrib> jimi_: can you please answer my question?
<penguin42> sugoruyo: My guess is that the one that says it's an ext2fs is the 1st drive in the array
<krow> using nano
<Appl6> ManDay: Try ps v.
<jimi_> jrib, no :)
<Appl6> ManDay: RSS=resident memory set size, and %MEM is obvious.
<jrib> jimi_: suit yourself....
<jimi_> jrib, i already fixed it
<jrib> jimi_: you probably did something non-optimal
<krow> not sudo nano but root
<sugoruyo> penguin42: quite possibly... I'll try restarting the array in reverse order and see if that helps
<penguin42> sugoruyo: I think you can specify by uuid or something rather than device name - device name is very touchy these days
<Elohio> hello everyone
<alia> irc.italian-amici.net
<roberto_> in ruby -- system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas wat's gone wrong here -- system or ruby?
<sugoruyo> penguin42: that's not a problem right now 'cause the dev. names are the same as they were in 9.10
<penguin42> sugoruyo: OK, but I've seen them swap between boots
<sugoruyo> penguin42: do you know how I can dis-assemble the array so I can reassemble it in a different order?
<krow> hacking is fun
<penguin42> sugoruyo: No, but there again if it's doing it automatically it's probably got it right and that isn't the problem
<Migi32> judging by the number of people here, ubuntu is growing fast :)
<krow> my neibor has a lynksys router with default psw
<krow> thats not hacking
<sugoruyo> penguin42: it never saw it automatically, every time I use it I have to manually assemble and mount
<Migi32> also, what's my best shot at getting video from my Sony DCR-PC120E camcorder (for which Sony has released no drivers) on my hard disk?
<MrKeuner> hi all, is there a way to change the sleep behaviour in gnome? I think mine is set to hibernate instead of suspend
<krow> no wep
<obiwan_> guys please oculd anyone walk me through troubleshooting my evolution account? It won't fetch my gmail messages from the server. it doesn't even ask me for the password, just returns error
<ring0> considering you're using ubuntu with gnome, would you rather choose a package compiled with gnome or gtk2 gui?
<penguin42> sugoruyo: Hmm that's odd in itself
<sinux> does the update notifier work in Lucid ? cos mine doesn't seems to notify me of any new up dates
<krow> no wpa just sittig ther with default linksys psw admin
<obiwan_> sinux: yes
<sugoruyo> penguin42: I'm guessing it's because the RAID0 partition in one disk is not marked as "Linux RAID autodetect" but as "ext2"
<Oer> krow join #hackers for hacking, this is an ubuntu support channel.
<obiwan_> this morning i had a new kernel update from the update manager
<obiwan_> does hackers exist¿ cool hehe
<sinux> obiwan_, does it show up in the notification area ?
<sugoruyo> penguin42: funny thing is I've tried fixing that with a partition editor but it still fails
<krow> thats not hacking
<marco93> hi
<roberto_> anyone here use ruby ?
<marco93> how i can install grub in an external usb hardisk ?
<krow> its just my neib actually i was looking at his cliant list and everyone with an iphone is useing his connection
<obiwan_> sinux: i don't know, in my case just the usual window list spawned with a list  of packages to update and yes or no
<leagris> What is the proper way to stop NetworkManager showing a disconnected network icon when a boot time statically configured eth0 is already up full time?
<RambJoe> how do i fix slow window resizing on compiz?
<krow> should i say somthing
<sinux> I'm using the 64bit version of Lucid and I alway have to manually check for updates
<mrjbj> I have a full size Apple USB keyboard.  I am trying to run Ubuntu in a virtual machine.  the keyboard is not responding at all (not just the num lock thing, I can't even login) . Any advice or pointers as to how to make it work?
<roberto_> mrjbj:  I do
<Andy80> hi
<krow> be like hey dude wpa
<roberto_> mrjbj: it's a spanish keyboard but I think it's basically the same
<sinux> not like the earlier version where the notifier checks and alert me in the notification area is there away to fix this
<Oer> krow yes, do that.
<sinux> ?
<connex> Hi. I am having network problems since upgrading to lucid lynx, my ethernet card is throwing the following error into var/log/messages: kernel: [ 1610.000176] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
<krow> i might
<penguin42> sinux: It seems to check more rarely and when it wants to update it just opens - it's a bit odd
<roberto_> mrjbj: just to get some functionality while you play with it, use Español:Castellano - España Macintosh
<penguin42> connex: That doesn't look like an error - that looks good
<Andy80> I'm using Ubuntu Lucid 10.04. All was fine until yesterday when I simply installed the available updates using update manager: since then when I start Ubuntu I got an error and I've to run Ubuntu in low-graphic-mode. It looks like it cannot use the Nvidia driver anymore. Anyone else is having this problem?
<erUSUL> connex: that's seems a pretty harmless normal info message
<obiwan_> sry sinux i don't know really know if i get that icon, cause i usually upgrade manually. but next time i'll try to look at it
<ManDay> zetheroo, what was that thing you recommented?
<connex> penguin42, I recieve this everytime my connection stalls. it appears atleast 100 times in the log for the past 10 minutes
<zetheroo> ManDay: screenlets
<krow> i depends on how they act the next time i see them if they are good ill say something if they  are snobs i wont
<sinux> penguin42, oh so thats the case huh funny :-O
<obiwan_> this morning i had a new kernel update from the update manager
<obiwan_> ops sry
<penguin42> connex: Oh that's odd - is it only that message or is that mixed with other slightly different ones?
<obiwan_> guys please oculd anyone walk me through troubleshooting my evolution account? It won't fetch my gmail messages from the server. it doesn't even ask me for the password, just returns error
<zetheroo> ManDay: called Sysmonitor
<ManDay> nah screenlets right i remember
<ManDay> zetheroo, tried cairo dock?
<krow> they are usualy snobs
<sinux> obiwan_, please do cos that was the way it always has been in ubuntu
<erUSUL> obiwan_: what error ?
<zetheroo> ManDay: yeah ... I use AWN
<ManDay> AWN?
<connex> penguin42, http://pastebin.com/BKGN1Xru
<awesome_guest> yo I'm trying to install vncserver
<basti> moin. kleines problem mit meinem drucker. seit 10.04 wird dieser (HL-2030 über usb) nicht mehr erkannt. lsusb spuckt auch nichts aus und in messages kommt, wenn er angeschlossen wird, new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10. jemand eine idee?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: let me check it :)
<zetheroo> ManDay: Avant-Window-Navigator
<awesome_guest> I don't think my synaptic setup includes the multiverse
<obiwan_> erUSUL: error while scanning folders in imap server imap.gmail.com
<awesome_guest> could someone give me a commandline solution for fixing that?
<ManDay> zetheroo, tell me about it, will you? any flaws or juts good?
<basti> sorry, wrong channel^^
<krow> anyway its free wifi for me
<jrib> awesome_guest: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<penguin42> connex: That traceback shouldn't be there - and you shouldn't get those up messages without down messages or the like - they should just happen once when you plugin - file a bug against the 'linux' package
<connex> penguin42, Could it be the hardware?
<zetheroo> ManDay: really it's very good ... as a dock ... a lot of applets etc ...
<penguin42> connex: Yes
 * penguin42 goes afk for a while
<connex> penguin42, Could you direct me to the bug filing page?
<awesome_guest> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0NqSj5Ts
<awesome_guest> thanks
<erUSUL> obiwan_: :/ sorry i use pop3 with gmail ... never seen that error
<ManDay> zetheroo, thats not cairo tho, is it?!
<awesome_guest> oh lmao
<erUSUL> !bugs | connex
<ubottu> connex: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zetheroo> ManDay: nope
<awesome_guest> I just have to edit them
<awesome_guest> I am noob, lemme try that
<ManDay> zetheroo, hence my question have you tried cairo?
<krow> i dont really need afree wifi connection but if i do its good to know i can check my email
<krow> or whatever
<ManDay> any general opinion on avant-window-navigator VS cairo-dock from you guys?
<xcl> :)
<xcl> hello
<awesome_guest> jrib: do I have to reboot after updating sources.list?
<zetheroo> ManDay: I did try it a while ago ... as well as other docks ... I stuck with AWN :)
<roberto_> in ruby -- system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas wat's gone wrong here -- system or ruby?
<jrib> awesome_guest: no, run "sudo apt-get update", did you pastebin them?
<sugoruyo> penguin42: it appears it was the order causing me trouble... I reassembled it with the correct one and now it mounts just fine... I guess I should back the stuff up somewhere and rebuild it cleanly... oh well
<obiwan_> erUSUL: i'll try pop just in case it's the server , i recall a gmail issue in their servers not long ago
<sugoruyo> penguin42: thaks a lot for your help!
<awesome_guest> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0NqSj5Ts
<awesome_guest> I did the obvious thing already
<krow> apt-get is one of the greatest things in linux I must say
 * rocket16 agrees with krow
<jrib> awesome_guest: what's the obvious thing?  There were two things you had to do to the file
<awesome_guest> I uncommented stuff
<awesome_guest> and I just installed vnc4server
<jrib> awesome_guest: note that doesn't give you multiverse, just universe
<awesome_guest> *crosses fingers*
<awesome_guest> apparently it was in universe
<jrib> awesome_guest: ok
<rocket16> The Ubuntu Tweaks is a nice tool, as it is supposed to be. Does it really tweak Ubuntu?
<awesome_guest> thank you
<obiwan_> erUSUL: doesn't work either with pop.gmail.com :(
<jrib> !sources > awesome_guest
<ubottu> awesome_guest, please see my private message
<mattycoze> hey guys, I've been meaning to ask for a while now; why does my laptop run so much hotter when booted in Ubunto rather than Vista?
<mattycoze> *Ubuntu
<krow> be careful with all that stuff you might get something you dont like
<mattycoze> I've read something about the a nvidia driver
<jrib> Hi, how do I stop mplayer from spamming "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" 10 times whenever I open it?
<erUSUL> obiwan_: :/ indeed
<rocket16> mattycoze: I think, the problem is related to hardware. Did you get the drivers installed?
<awesome_guest> jrib: so my understanding is, one can just edit sources.list once the correct repository is identified
<awesome_guest> is that so?
<krow> you know even when you uninstall it leavs crap behind that can cause problems
<jrib> awesome_guest: yes
<ManDay> any general opinion on avant-window-navigator VS cairo-dock from you guys?
<awesome_guest> schweet
<mattycoze> rocket16; well the drivers for my Nvidia card automatically installed themselves they work fine in Ubuntu, except for the fact that it seems to run ALOT hotter
<bkw> I have problems with moving objects on my panel. I'm running Xunbutu 10.04.  I right-click and select move, but still I cannot drag an icon. Am I doing anything wrong?
 * rocket16 doesn't understand why is Empathy used to replace Pidgin in Ubuntu.
<jrib> awesome_guest: make sure you only use repositories intended for your ubuntu version however, ideally only the official ones
<daniel> Hello
<obiwan_> erUSUL: u mean the problem is with you too?
<mattycoze> rocket16; neither do I!
<rocket16> mattycoze: Is the fan working properly?
<awesome_guest> jrib: why's that?
<rocket16> mattycoze: lol, great!
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mattycoze> yeah it's in good working order
<krow> packages are a crazy mistress they are yer best friend one second and yer worst enemy the mext
<awesome_guest> jrib: nvm "intended for your ubuntu version"
<erUSUL> obiwan_: no; i have no problems here with gmail... but it seems to be a server problem. dunno what do about it thought
<awesome_guest> I am bratty today
<mattycoze> just goes alot faster in ubuntu, and I'm worried it'll burn out
<erUSUL> obiwan_: has been happening for days? or it is just today ?
<daniel> I have a ATI 3D accelation problem, when i type glxinfo I obtain Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". lot of times
<awesome_guest> jrib: do you know how synaptic deals with name conflicts between introduced packages?
<obiwan_> ok np erUSUL i'll try on gnome maybe they know something eheh
<jrib> awesome_guest: what do you mean?
<obiwan_> erUSUL: thanks :)
<krow> its like they alwase say if it not broke dont fix it
<obiwan_> erUSUL: nope, it's been happening since my lucid upgrade
<awesome_guest> jrib: what if two repositories have packages with the same given name?
<mattycoze> is there any way to limit the power going to the gxcard?
<rocket16> mattycoze: I found something similar (slightly), in http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1018452.html
<awesome_guest> two (activated) repositories
<krow> but who are they thats what we do and thats why we love linux
<jrib> awesome_guest: higher version (unless you define a different policy)
<awesome_guest> k
<rocket16> mattycoze: But I doubt, whether it will help, since it is about Edgy, :(
<greezmunkey> Ok, since I have my /home on a seperate HDD - what can I expect if I throw down and do a clean Lucid install? I'll have to recreate LAMP, but I backed up my databases. Anything I should really watch out for?
<mattycoze> rocket16 *reading*
<jrib> greezmunkey: well backup /etc in case you made some changes there
<u_> hi how can i check if anyone's using my router wifi
<rocket16> mattycoze: Sure, goodluck,
<roberto_> in ruby -- system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas wat's gone wrong here -- system or ruby?
<obiwan_> guys, has it been any change in the firewalling default policies in lucid? some drop default or at ufw? it looks like i got problems talking to the server
<awesome_guest> jrib: anything bad about running vncserver as root?
<greezmunkey> jrib: That's why I ask in here! yes samba, several others! (thanks)
<jrib> awesome_guest: probably a bad idea if you can avoid it.  I don't know how it's intended to be run however
<krow> u fist is yer intrnet activity light blinking rapidly?
<roberto_> obiwan_: it's still free as in all the cops are uptown, you could steal city hall in here
<rocket16> bye everybody
<greezmunkey> jrib: I have my virtualbox .vdi file, so I'm good there
<mfraz74> when I tried booting this morning I couldn't log in and in the messages I get vmap allocation for size 16781312 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size
<jrib> greezmunkey: presumably you know to backup any sort of data like /var/www and so on
<mfraz74> this is with both nvidia and nouveau drivers
<roberto_> obiwan_: free as in christmas :P
<obiwan_> haahha roberto_ ^_ ^
<krow> if so a good thing to do is mac adrees authenticatin
<greezmunkey> jrib: yeah, nothing too valuable there, nothing I wouldn't mind redoing anyway
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<krow> set yer router to ony let mac you assign
<u_> krow no it's not blinking. is there an app which would list any users
<obiwan_> and to reset the system tray? anybody knows how? sometimes icons are broken
<krow> second turn off  wireless adminstration
<roberto_> wow
<obiwan_> what? ^_^
<krow> thirdly emply an encryption such as wep oer wpa
<obiwan_> oh ok i see haha
<roberto_> how do I turn off notifications of everyone leaving?
<TheAwesomeGuy> hey
<roberto_> because that is totally annoying
<TheAwesomeGuy> im looking to invoke this command:
<jrib> roberto_: depends on your irc client
<roberto_> the only one that works -- konversation
<obiwan_> hmmmm, i think there's a mode for that
<TheAwesomeGuy> gpg -abs -o Release.gpg Release
<crunchuan> hi folks, i'm in trouble with screen brighness, maximum brightness is not correct
<c0dem4gnetic> im about to install ubuntu and this time will give LVM some more thought (used to just accept the defaults) ... now... should /boot be managed by LVM also? how large should that partition be? 2-300MB?
<TheAwesomeGuy> but I want to be able to not have to enter in my passphrase afterwards
<TheAwesomeGuy> anyone know of an option i can specify to input the passphrase when invoking the command
<greezmunkey> jrib: During install - esp partitioning it will ask me about /home, what do I do there?
<dsaintz> roberto: yah i totally agree with.. could any one tell us how to disable that one.. thnaks
<eryn_1983> hey peeps i need some help..
<krow> save passphrase on an flash copy past
<jrib> TheAwesomeGuy: you probably want to look into gpg-agent and checkout seahorse if you like guis
<TheAwesomeGuy> jrib: Don't care about GUIs
<TheAwesomeGuy> Just want that one thing there
<jrib> greezmunkey: tell it to use your existing /home partition as /home but make sure you tell it NOT to format
<eryn_1983> i need to execute some scripts at shut down and hibernate of my ubuntu desktop
<krow> i usualu save in pdf
<sinux> Does any one know how to get the wireless working in lucid UNE mine just doesn't work what ever I do :-(
<TheAwesomeGuy> as im looking to execute the signing from a PHP statement
<eryn_1983> do i need to put it in  a /etc/ini.d script
<TheAwesomeGuy> so I cant answer the passphrase wuestion
<greezmunkey> jrib: ok, sounds reasonable - right on man, thanks
<jrib> TheAwesomeGuy: does php have some gpg library?
<sinux> I even tried WICD but it just doesn't work
<krow> fucking crackers
<TheAwesomeGuy> jrib: I'll check
<hatake_kakashi> sinux, pastebin your lspci -nnk into pastebin
<roberto_> TheAwesomeGuy: --passphrase <str> works for the gpg command
<awesome_guest> open question: do people still use emacs/vi via remote desktop, or is there a shiny new alternative?
<roberto_> TheAwesomeGuy: wouldn't hard code that though ..  you can also --passphrase-file <file>
<roberto_> TheAwesomeGuy: check the man page
<krow> who in here is running duell boot on a n origional 2001 copy of xp pro me that who
<respire> Sometimes NetworkManager doesn't detect my GSM modem. Any ideas? I can connect with pppd just fine
<sinux> hatake_kakashi, I'm not using that Netbook right know it's in my office but I know the make and model of that card
<roberto_> TheAwesomeGuy: check the man page -- about 2000 lines in :S
<sinux> and yes my card has been detected
<TheAwesomeGuy> lol
<hatake_kakashi> sinux, which brand and model?
<jrib> !language | krow
<ubottu> krow: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Oer> !language | krow
<sinux> hatake_kakashi, it's a Realtek number rtl8187B
<red> I'm on lucid and installed Amarok
<roberto_> in ruby -- system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas wat's gone wrong here -- system or ruby?
<red> Trying to play anything results in amarok just skipping the file and moving to the next
<red> until it finds a .wav :p
<red> so I guess it's not finding any plugin for mp3 playback?
<krow> the regedit work around works from service pack0-toservicepak3 and all updates including friggin mocrosoft vallidation tool
<Oer> red did you install restricted extra's ?
<red> rhytmbox does work but its a bit simple
<u_> thanks krow
<red> Oer: when I first played something in rhythmbox it installed some plugins
<jrib> krow: do you have an ubuntu question?  If so, please ask it on a single line
<red> do I need to install some additional ones?
<rabidweezle> red, try playing the same song in the movie player, it should download the codecs needed
<sinux> hatake_kakashi, and another thing when I do lspci I don't see my card but when I do a lsusb it shows up with model and the vendors name
<red> okay
<hatake_kakashi> sinux, well that's not a card afaik, that's a chipset brand name and chipset model number. It should be supported (and its USB device fyi), check if iwconfig would list as wlan0 and if so it's probably one of the GUI frontends that is conflicting
<eryn_1983> is there a runlevel for hibernate?
<piero> having problem imstalling ettercap
<jrib> eryn_1983: no, use pm-* for that stuff
<red> mplayer already plays it back rabidweezle
<rabidweezle> totem?
<Oer> red go to softwarecentre and install restricted extra's for java flash plugins and some non-free tools.
<red> the one that was preinstalled :)
<eryn_1983> pm?
<eryn_1983> where jrib
<krow> microsoft genuine validation LOL
<red> Oer: allright
<mcsmurf> hello, someone knows of a common problem with suspend to RAM being broken when using KDE? problem is when I just started the pc up, suspend works fine on a tty console with pm-suspend
<quietone> I can't get wireless to start at boot on lucid.  I copied /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant.conf from karmic. What have I missed?
<mcsmurf> but when I now log in into KDE once (and optionally also log out again), suspend does not work anymore, I just get a blinking cursor on the console
<jrib> eryn_1983: there are a bunch of commands, like pm-hibernate that are part of the pm-utils package.  Why do you want this?
<mcsmurf> like it's waiting for something; the debug mode of pm-utils did not give me anything useful
<RambJoe> is it possible to use compiz but let metacity resize windows?
<piero> having problem installing ettercap
<eryn_1983> i need to execute some  scripts before hibernate
<jrib> krow: if you're just going to keep spouting nonsense, I'll have to remove you from the channel
<eryn_1983> like shut down my virbox virtualmachine??
<eryn_1983> virtualbox machines
<supernothing> piero: sudo apt-get install ettercap isn't cutting it?
<jrib> eryn_1983: read /usr/share/doc/pm-utils/README
<krow> i wouldnt expect any less from an asshole like you
<piero> i downloaded ettercap
<roberto_> in ruby -- system(firefox, url) -- this doesn't run, just returns nil -- but the spec says it should work. if I pass only 1 argument it does work, but clips the url. any ideas wat's gone wrong here -- system or ruby?
<piero> and configured it
<sinux> thx hatake_kakashi what happen is it detects all the wireless networks but when I try to connect it doesn't get an IP and gets disconnected but when I move very close to my AP it get's connected and works but when I move away it stops working. And signal strength shown is alway around 80% or near that mark My window work with out any problems. Oh and the wireless is on DHCP auto IP is issued.
<piero> my problem is the make
<piero> In function ‘open’,
<piero>     inlined from ‘log_open’ at ec_log.c:193:
<piero> /usr/include/bits/fcntl2.h:51: error: call to ‘__open_missing_mode’ declared with attribute error: open with O_CREAT in second argument needs 3 arguments
<piero> make[2]: *** [ettercap-ec_log.o] Error 1
<piero> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/piero/Desktop/ettercap-NG-0.7.3/src'
<FloodBot3> piero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piero> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<hatake_kakashi> sinux, hmm is this a desktop or a laptop?
<supernothing> piero: there any reason you didn't just use "sudo apt-get install ettercap-gtk" ? the repo version seems to be the latest
<ManDay> I'm trying to configure CONKY and wanted to use a layout that looked nice: http://conky.sourceforge.net/conkyrc-drphibes
<marco93> hi, when i try to install grub in my external HD it show me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430028/
<marco93> how i must do ?
<ManDay> when I use that conky complains no variable audacious_title
<supernothing> piero: downloading and installing from source should usually be a last resort
<RambJoe> how can i make windows resize smoothly with compiz???
<eryn_1983> ok ok....
<eryn_1983> jrib:  how do i determine is i am using pm=utils?
<rabidweezle> ManDay, check your .conkyrc settings :/
<eryn_1983> jrib:  mine is  set to 'kernel' i ?
<jrib> eryn_1983: you probably are, try and see
<eryn_1983> is that right?
<rabidweezle> ManDay, do you have audacious installed?
<ManDay> rabidweezle, well its a copy of http://conky.sourceforge.net/conkyrc-drphibes
<jrib> eryn_1983: not sure what you are referring to now
<eryn_1983> i can hibernate and the like i am not certain its pm-utils though
<piero> when i use ./configure it is okay
<ManDay> rabidweezle, yes, its running
<ManDay> should that env var be set or what?
<supernothing> piero: and " make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1" is just a generic error, there would be something else higher up that's the actual useful output
<rabidweezle> ManDay, maybe it requires a plugin
<piero> but when i make that is where the problem is
<jrib> piero: ettercap is in the repositories, you shouldn't be compiling it
<ManDay> rabidweezle, okay but what that entry in the conkyrc does is basically display an env variable, nothing more, right?
<ManDay> so if i manage to expert the current audiacous title to that var it will work?!
<LetsGo67> How do I update 10.04 desktop to Netbook Remix?
<mattycoze> rocket16 heh, okay looks like I can't find the answer... so going to the forums; thanks anyways mate
<eryn_1983> my sleep module is kernel
<awesome_guest> um, so when I connect to my shiny new vnc desktop, I get a bunch of hatched lines
<rabidweezle> ManDay, perhaps, I'm sure there's more info in the rc file or the site you got it from for exact instructions.
<jrib> eryn_1983: how are you determining that?
<ManDay> rabidweezle, well ill read man
<eryn_1983>  t6he confi.d/00sleep_module file
<ManDay> i just thought someone knew the answer
<rabidweezle> ManDay, good deal :)
<awesome_guest> all I'd like is xwindows and a terminal.. someone help me out
<duffydack> bye bye empathy, hello pidgin.
<eryn_1983> ok /etc/pm/config.d/oosleep_module says kernel
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, when you at the login screen, set the session to xterm
<jrib> eryn_1983: so does pm-hibernate not hibernate your computer?
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, you must click your name, then the option pops up at the bottom
<LetsGo67> !netbook
<awesome_guest> rabidweezel: well, are you familiar with the file at ~/.vnc/xstartup?
<LetsGo67> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<LetsGo67> How do I update to UNE 10.04?
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, sorry, I thought you meant for normal logins
<awesome_guest> I mean.. this install is pretty bare - I don't have ubuntu-desktop and am not really inclined to install it
<sweb> why eclipse don't include source file for C++ project ?
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, I'm not inclined in the ways of vnc-fu :( sorry
<sweb> eclipse cdt 6.0.2
<awesome_guest> rabidweezle: it's alright, thanks
<sweb> on ubuntu 10
<red> How can I find out why Amarok isn't playing any mp3 files? Wavs work.
<eryn_1983> havent  tried yet jrib
<sinux> hatake_kakashi, it's a netbook using 10.04 Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<awesome_guest> I'm not too hot on the prettier aspects of ubunt
<eryn_1983> trying now...
<red> I have installed restricted extras and mp3s work in totem/rhythmbox/browser.
<rabidweezle> red good deal :)
<LetsGo67> How do I update to UNE 10.04?
<red> rabidweezle: good deal?
<peter_> can anyone explain this to me please ? http://pastebin.com/L3PC4bR5
<rabidweezle> red, congradulations :)
<ManDay> rabidweezle, maybe you can help: it appears that "cornflowerblue" is a valid color spec in the .conkyrc - what kind of color is that - is that a common X color?
<red> on what?
<red> ah
<red> the problem of split line question :p
<rabidweezle> ManDay, I use a png background for my conky, I never played with colors
<LetsGo67> How do I update to 10.04 Desktop to UNE 10.04?
<d1b> hi is there a flagi can use to have the installer let me use brtfs ?
<red> How can I find out why Amarok isn't playing any mp3 files? Wavs work.  I have installed restricted extras and mp3s work in totem/rhythmbox/browser.
<d1b> flag *
<d1b> btrfs*
<bullgard4> '~$ pinentry-gtk-2; OK Your orders please.' Why does this command not bring up a window?
<awesome_guest> oh oh I thought of a better question
<red> It's using xine as the backend mmh
<hatake_kakashi> sinux, I'd say there's something wrong with the driver, it could be on power savings mode somewhere, a temporary hack is to get a proper antenna and fix that to the wireless dongle itself to see if the signal improves. Failing that would be to try linux-backports
<red> I'll try installing xine-allplugins
<awesome_guest> what are some good linux desktops for remote use?
<jimi_> Man, this battey is down to 48%
<jimi_> efficiency
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I have some question , what is the different between front panel HD audio output and backpanel sound output ?
<LetsGo67> How do I update to 10.04 Desktop to UNE 10.04?
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, fluxbox
<ubuntunewbie> does ubuntu support them?
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, fluxbox is very minimalist, then there's lxde, also pretty light
<bullgard4> LetsGo67: to to?
<red> libxine1-all-plugins was the key :)
<awesome_guest> thank you
<rabidweezle> red, nice :)
<LetsGo67> Bullgard4: I have 10.04 desktop on my Netbook, but I want 10.04 Netbook Remix.
<eryn_1983>  yes
<eryn_1983> it works
<joshdreamland> On my Karmic box, I can set a shortcut key to show all open windows in an arranged picker on-screen. This Lucid box has no such function. Is it in a package?
<eryn_1983> test 123?
<eryn_1983> can you hear me
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, to play with your network in those desktops, run nm-applet, I suggest once as root, then set to all users.
<joshdreamland> It's the sort of thing Mac does when you squeeze the mouse, or Vista when you press a certain button
<bullgard4> LetsGo67: I do not know. Sorry.
<sab0> i was trying to install skype from cli and getting this error....http://paste.ubuntu.com/430036/      -----what can be the solution?
<respire> why does my openoffice always offer to recover crashed document when i start it, usually the saved document is fine and doesn't need recovering
<awesome_guest> rabidweezle: thanks, but this thing is strictly a webserver
<zacktu> my USB drive partitions used to be /media/disk-1 and /media/disk2 -- 10.04 shows them as the UUID -- not convenient for command line -- how can i get them to have names?
<respire> and, when i try and cut/paste data around inside calc that crashes it
<LetsGo67> (ROOM) How do I update 10.04 Desktop to 10.04 Netbook Remix?  Why is it so hard?
<j800r> sab0, skype is best downloaded and installed from their website
<awesome_guest> I actually run windows XP on my laptop heh
<A-R-R> my sun java version lists : "Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode) ", how do I get the client VM instead of server?
<j800r> just grab the deb package
<piero> and " make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1"
<respire> and recovering the document the data i moved has gone
<piero> this is the error i get when i make
<benja> hola
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, then I'd just run 1 instance of terminator (1 terminal window split x number of times)
<piero> how do i correct it
<piero> how do i correct it
<benja> hablan español??
<supernothing> piero: stop trying to install it from source, unless you have a specific reason to do so. simply run "sudo apt-get install ettercap-gtk"
<erUSUL> !es | benja
<ubottu> benja: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<awesome_guest> rabidweezle: sounds reasonable.. unfortunately most of these distros come with a desktop thing already configured.. i am a noob administrator
<sab0> j800r, getting the same error msg...http://paste.ubuntu.com/430036/
<Eosphorus> Which IRC client do you recommend for Ubuntu?
<hugli> Can I set multiple time limits per site in the dansguardian blacklist?
<jrib> Hi, how do I stop mplayer from spamming "bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)" 10 times whenever I open it?
<LetsGo67> (ROOM) How do I update 10.04 Desktop to 10.04 Netbook Remix?  Why is it so hard?
<rabidweezle> awesome_guest, ubuntu-server + ssh + sudo apt-get install LAMP^, and voila
<Dr_Willis> jrib:  command > /dev/null may work
<jrib> Eosphorus: xchat, konversation, weechat, irssi
<j800r> sab0, do you have a terminal window open with sudo access?
<Eosphorus> thanks jrib!
<sab0> j800r, yes'
<piero> ok i am trying it now
<j800r> close it
<j800r> that's your problem
<duffydack> LetsGo67, ubuntu-netbook-remix
<dsaintz> does any one know how to watch movie using the terminal
<jrib> Dr_Willis: nah I want to actually stop trying to do it.  I don't think it's specific to mplayer (judging by google).  It seems to  be something related to bluetooth
<j800r> close terminal, close the deb package, and run the deb again
<awesome_guest> rabidweezle: yeah have the LAMP stack, configuring this thing via ssh
<Dr_Willis> jrib:   i imagine its scanning avail soune devices some how.
<joshdreamland> ha, never mind, it was actually compiz
<awesome_guest> nice vps host had a config script
<LetsGo67> DuffyDack sudo apt-get?
<duffydack> LetsGo67, you dont upgrade it to it, you just install the packages for it..
<LetsGo67> DuffyDack: so if I install the package ubuntu-netbook-remix it will update to Netbook Remix?  What changes exactly?
<piero> THANK MY FRIEND
<bullgard4> '~$ pinentry-gtk-2; OK Your orders please.' Why does this command not bring up a window?
<sab0> was trying to install skype and now getting this error.....http://paste.ubuntu.com/430044/
<j800r> sab0, did you not listen to a word i said :\
<Take0n> I am using spotify with wine. Is there a way to change the spotify icon in the notification area cause right now there is this uggly white space around the icon..
<sab0> j800r, yes,i tried and got this Error....http://paste.ubuntu.com/430044/
<duffydack> LetsGo67, test it in a vm first.  all it is are packages like maximus to display everything maximised and the netbook interface.
<LetsGo67> DuffyDack, I don't feel like downloading an ISO again... :(  And I am using a netbook, so it can't hurt.
<j800r> sab0, ah, here's your problem. when you download the deb from the skype website, save it to your hd, don't just run it
<duffydack> LetsGo67, there used to be a desktop-switcher tool in jaunty, im not sure about now..but it let you choose which mode...classic desktop or unr
<j800r> save it to your hd, locate the deb file, and run it from there
<chiiiiiz> hello
<LetsGo67> DuffyDack you don't have a netbook?
<j800r> and also...intrepid?? ..why ain't you using Lucid? :\
<cappellaio> how i can install grub in my external hardisk ? ??
<duffydack> LetsGo67, yes i do, but its got clean install of lucid netbook onn it....
<awesome_guest> rabidweezle: decided on a window manager rather than a full-on desktop environment
<chiiiiiz> has anyone tried successfully to install a local depository? I mean mount an iso, and add "deb file:/path lucid main restricted?
<awesome_guest> it'll be like dos, except cooler
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  theres an apt-addcd command or somthing like that
<j800r> chiiiiiz, depository? o.0 i assume you mean REpository? :\
<chiiiiiz> when I do a apt-get update, these lines are ignored ("IGN file:/......."). How to ask the machine to take these depos in account
<chiiiiiz> yes repo.... sorry
<Dr_Willis> chiiiiiz:  apt/sources.list gives an example as --> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 _Lucid Lynx_ - Beta i386 (20100318)]/ lucid main restricted
<Dr_Willis> at least tats whats in mine
<alexises> hi people are they a logitech mx revolution keyboard ?
<j800r> i'm able to do almost everything i need to via GUI without any problems
<LetsGo67> DuffyDack, time to reboot!  Thanks!
<j800r> my advice, if you're having trouble messing with terminal, don't mess with it
<chiiiiiz> Dr_Willis: but trying to access my mounted iso with CD-ROM does not work, I guess it is looking for my /cdrom and it is not the path the iso is mounted in
<chiiiiiz> so the deb cdrom option does not work
<chiiiiiz> j800r: i do work everyday with terminal, not only apt-get... I am not looking for a syntax, but for a background solution
<sinux> hatake_kakashi, OK I'll do that and let you know
<Humanoid2> The "Places" menu automatically lists mountable partitions, and when I click on one of them, it mounts it in /media/xxx.  How can I mount it using the command line, rather than using the places menu?
<theoros> i am trying to use the 10.04 desktop ISO to create a liveusb. i have tried using unetbootin (latest version), and usb-creator-gtk but despite formatting the usb drive in all attempts, i get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" related to syslinux when booting from my laptop with windows on it. when i use my dell mini 10v, it loads the liveusb normally (proving it is not a corrupted ISO), what gives?
<j800r> chiiiiiz, do you run a server or do you work with linux?
<j800r> if not, then why not save yourself the trouble and just use the GUI
<chiiiiiz> it seems that many people can't have their local repos working, though the syntax is correct (i browsed the web and found many info and forum threads dealing with this problem)
<chiiiiiz> j800r: work with it, make music with it (ubuntustudio), ....
<bullgard4> '~$ pinentry-gtk-2; OK Your orders please.' Why does this command not bring up a window?
<claes> is it possible to hide a mountable partition?
<chiiiiiz> j800r: because it does not work!!! I added the line in the repository menu of Synaptic... I have no error messages concerning this repository (like "can't find it..."), apt-get update works fine, but the packages are not listed
<chiiiiiz> is it a priority problem?
<LetsGo67> Thanks @DuffyDack!  I love Ubuntu Netbook Remix!
<marius_> hi ppl
<LetsGo67> DuffyDack?
<marius_> I rebooted and now I can't load desktop effects anymore
<tokam> hello I do have an issue with my ubuntu, I destroyed my system by accident doing # chown root -R /*
<marius_> why?
<tokam> aff no chown naveed -R /*
<tokam> naveed is the default user of the system
<xinwen> hi guys, do I need defrag on linux?
<xinwen> ^to
<Dr_Willis> tokam:  why did you even do that?
<tokam> by accident!
<WXZ> my login screen keeps changing, is that normal (using karmic)?
<arand> xinwen: Not normally, no
<tokam> i forgot the point I wanted to do chroot naveed -R ./*
<chiiiiiz> xinwen: hello, no need to defrag, this is a pure Windows "feature"/need
<red> what do I need to add in my fstab mounting line so that the mounted ntfs-3g partition is owned by myself and not root? /dev/sdc3       /media/Red         ntfs-3g defaults        0       0
<LetsGo67> Ciao!
<tokam> to repair it I did setup now a chroot environment using the install disc pointing to my hdd. now I plan to do chown root -R /* && chrown naveed -R /home/naveed/*
<duffydack> LetsGo67,  sup
<tokam> will this help?
<Dr_Willis> red:  check the ntfs-3g homepage/faq/docs. they give examples  or install/run ntfs-config
<xinwen> thanks arand, I feel my ubuntu is slower than before, how could I to speed it up?
<douwe> Hi, is it possible to give some pplications preference access to internet? e.g. if 2 applications are fighting for bandwidth, give one application preference?
<marius_> how can I eanble desktop effects again? it just won't work
<marius_> :(
<hugli> Can I set multiple time limits per site in the dansguardian blacklist?
<xinwen> marius_: please check video card driver?
<hiredgoon> marius_: what is your video card?
<marius_> how do I check that?
<tokam> marius_: install compiz fusion, fusion icon and some compiz fusion plugins you will have much fun with that.
<hiredgoon> i've had to remove "nvidia-current" from some intel graphics based systes to get desktop effects back
<xinwen> Did you use nvidia?
<marius_> It was working until I rebooted the last time
<arand> xinwen: No idea, check what's running, and taking cpu time.
<xinwen> try lsmod to see is nvidia in it.
<SandGorgon> douwe, you can use iptables to implement QoS (quality of service) - google for it.
<tokam> marius_: make sure that you do start fusin-icon when gnome starts up, you can use this programm to configure your desktop effects or to select your window manager
<marius_> well I needed it dor AWN
<marius_> for*
<bh-jon> xinwen:
<bh-jon> /////////instalar driver nvidia
<bh-jon> S.O: ubuntu 810
<bh-jon> Step 1:
<bh-jon> ----Descargar drivers nvidia
<bh-jon> download:
<FloodBot3> bh-jon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbuBadr> hi there
<xinwen> thanks arand: I can feel it's my hard drive,  it's slow than before to load a file from hard drive
<tokam> Dr_Willis: Will I be able to repair my system following my plan?
<awesome_guest> oh right.. gotta install emacs.. fuzzy warm feelings
<tokam> I am going to do a reboot now to check if it worked, or are there certain files which are not allowed to be owned by root expect the home dirs?
<tokam> is there a programm to run by root and to fix these issues?
<xinwen> will ubuntu defrag automatically, like Mac OS X?
<arand> xinwen: Well, if you run an fsck, it will tell you the amount of fragmentation ("non-contiguous"), but it is very seldom an issue.
<AbuBadr> my laptop has AMD Turion  with 2 CPUs    how can i make sure they are all used in ubuntu?
<marius_> http://pastie.org/951395
<bazhang> xinwen, pretty much no need for defrag
<marius_> this is what lsmod shows
<xinwen> thanks guys.
<alienkid10> I made an aptonCD iso for installation somewhere where I have no access to Internet but after mounting it to /mnt and running sudo apt-cdrom -d /mnt (or -d=/mnt) -m add it gives me this http://pastebin.com/5D6XPZWk When mounted as a CD in virtualbox it works fine but it doesn't work from iso and I don't have any CDRs and aren't about to go buy any
<tokam> I am going to reboot now
<hiredgoon> haha - newbs
<arand> xinwen: ext* filesystem will to a large degree avoid defragmentation in the first place.
<bazhang> hiredgoon, ??
<hiredgoon> oops - wrong window!
<hiredgoon> sorry folks
<red> ntfs-config didn't help :l
<rocket16> Is there any special modification for Empathy for IRC? I can not use the IRC Contacts list, and there is not way to add IRC friends, :(
<AbuBadr> my laptop has AMD Turion  with 2 CPUs    how can i make sure they are all used in ubuntu?
<plazia> Anyone else with an X-Fi sound card find that it's fine if they have master volume at 100% but if they take it down the sound gets all distorted?
<rocket16> And although I am a fan of Pidgin, still for the new Theme of Empathy, I'd like to use it for a while, :D
<arand> rocket16: Best solution is usually: Don't use empathy for IRC.
<paissad_> guys, i would like to activate my lvm partitions, i have already install lvm2 & other utils .... here is the output of lvs http://pastebin.com/PwqHKzQB
<bullgard4> rocket16: You do not use normally the Contact list for Empathy IRC.
<rocket16> arand: Thank you. But what I wish, is a centralised application for communication. I used XChat, Irssi and Gnome-xchat, and Pidgin did with IRC nicely, so wished the same in Empathy, :(
<siOuX_> where i read about how to compile the kernel in version lucid..
<paissad_> but i don't have /dev/VG/*
<arand> rocket16: Even the developer has said that it's currently a rather poor IRC client and would need to be remade at some point if it were to be a proper irc client
<bazhang> !compile > siOuX_
<ubottu> siOuX_, please see my private message
<jablo> Just upgraded to 10.4 (intermediate step through 9.10); how do I move the window decoration widgets (max/minimize/close) back to the right side of the window title bar?
<rocket16> Hmm, I agree. Bettwr to keep on using Pidgin, :(
<rocket16> * better
<bazhang> !controls > jablo
<ubottu> jablo, please see my private message
<red> i have an ntfs drive with a lot of read only files and I want to edit their tags - how can I set a file "not" read only in ubuntu?
<alienkid10> anyone know why apt-cdrom isn't working for me?
<altitron> alienkid10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptCdrom Maybe this helps you.
<bullgard4> alienkid10: You better provide an error message.
<danutz> i`m trying to extract a .rar file but is saying that :archive type not supported
<altitron> Yes, the error message would me more usefull.
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , I have some question , what is the different between front panel HD audio output and backpanel sound output ?
<perhamlinux> hi, how can I disable automount feature in lucid?  it keeps mounting media even when I umount them manually. this is very annoying while I'm partitioning my external hard disks.
<detrate-> what would cause me not to have a menu.lst file in my /boot/grub/ folder? more importantly, how do I get it back so I can boot?
<jose> ';'
<altitron> danutz,  Check ubuntu software center....
<danutz> good idea,what do I do there?
<hmw> grub2 | detrate-
<hmw> !grub2 | detrate-
<ubottu> detrate-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<danutz> I`m new to ubuntu so...
<Mantelis> Hello, I need help with BlueTooth. - http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18243
<altitron> danutz,  Type RAR, and install RAR compression/uncompression tool.
<salil> hi.. I downloaded the linux package for firefox-3.6 from mozilla, and extracted it.. Now i am running the "firefox" file from the extraction and it works and shows up as firefox-3.6.. Is there anything unsafe in doing this? I did this because there is no 3.6 available from apt..
 * darkzlayer is away: I'm busy
<altitron> danutz,  Maybe this would help you.
 * darkzlayer is back (gone 00:00:06)
<erUSUL> !away > darkzlayer
<danutz> thank you altitron
<ubottu> darkzlayer, please see my private message
<perhamlinux> hi, how can I disable automount feature in lucid?  it keeps mounting media even when I umount them manually. this is very annoying while I'm partitioning my external hard disks.
<Morten_> Heya, I need a rss downloader for cli - any recommendations?
<altitron> danutz,  Beware as it is shareware....we need to find another program.
<arand> detrate-: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst, if you are currently unable to boot, reinstall grub as per the wiki page.
<detrate-> okay
<jrib> Morten_: canto, newsbeuter
<Morten_> jrib, thank you, i'll check them :)
<Sa19> Ah thank you
<perhamlinux> hi, how can I disable automount feature in lucid?  it keeps mounting media even when I umount them manually. this is very annoying while I'm partitioning my external hard disks.
<erkan^> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<greezmunkey> jrib: installing now...
<jrib> perhamlinux: are you on the live cd?
<darkzlayer> sorry for te away message :(
<darkzlayer> the*
<Sa19> Can anybody help me with a strange boot error? I get the Usplash screen, but the login screen doesn't show up, I just get a "busy" mouse cursor
<salil> hi.. I downloaded the linux package for firefox-3.6 from mozilla, and extracted it.. Now i am running the "firefox" file from the extraction and it works and shows up as firefox-3.6.. Is there anything unsafe in doing this? I did this because there is no 3.6 available from apt..
<perhamlinux> jrib, nope. I've upgraded from karmic. and I had it disabled in karmic, but now it's not
<Sa19> I did ctrl alt F1, and followed these instructions:
<Sa19> http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#Ikeepgettingthemessage.3A.22Serverisalreadyactivefordisplay0.22
<penguin42> salil: It should work, when ubuntu finally upgrades to 3.6 you might want to check whether there are multiple .mozilla directories  or profiles and if they are using the same one
<jrib> perhamlinux: well you can either modify gnome-volume-manager (this you can probably just kill, but I don't know if it does more) or udev at some point...
<Sa19> The problem occured when I changed my GDM theme, when I get logged into an XFCE session instead of a GNOME one I try to change it back but I go back to the busy cursor
<Sa19> and blank screen
<perhamlinux> jrib, how should I modify gnome-volume-manager? is it safe to totally uninstall it? and , what would I lose if I do so?
<karpus> hi, using ubuntu 10.04 x86 on a dell inspiron 1520 causes it to beep on shutdown... I checked /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and pcspkr is blacklisted, so I don't know why it keeps beeping (also, it doesn't happen on restart, only shutdown)
<fynn> Hey. My Ubuntu login is failing on something in my .bashrc, but I don't know what. How do I debug this?
<jrib> perhamlinux: it probably has some gconf settings; I don't know
<penguin42> fynn: How do you know it's something in your .bashrc ?
<perhamlinux> jrib, thanks, I'll search a bit more. ;)
<piotr__> witam
<fynn> penguin42: because when I renamed it to .bashrc.disabled login works.
<fynn> that's how I'm able to run XChat and talk to you :)
<jrib> perhamlinux: ideally, it would just not mount them again after you unmounted.  I thought it did this
<fynn> Where would a failure on .bashrc be logged?
<jrib> fynn: pastebin your .bashrc I suppose
<fynn> hm, wouldn't a failure be logged somewhere?  this is madness...
<jrib> fynn: where does it fail exactly?  Maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<theoros> system log?
<penguin42> fynn: I'd try chopping it about in half, tkae the 1st half and see if that works
<theoros> woot bisect
<penguin42> theoros: No reason to, very unlikely a system error
<bullgard4> '~$ pinentry-gtk-2; OK Your orders please.' Why does this command not bring up a window?
<piero> i would like if there is any website i can get e-book on nmap tutorial
<fynn> jrib: I have ~/.xsession-errors, but it doesn't contain anything useful it seems
<Sa19> Hi can anyone help me with a login error?
<jrib> bullgard4: why are you calling it directly?
<jrib> fynn: and my first question?
<penguin42> fynn: Have you tried logging in on a text terminal?
<liminal> hello
<jrib> Sa19: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<liminal> my update package manager keeps crashing
<Take0n> is there a way to scale a png image using terminal?
<liminal> im using ubuntu lucid 32bit
<fynn> jrib: with no feedback, I cannot know where it fails :(
<Sa19> jrib: Okay
<theadmin> liminal: Upgrade via the console -> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<fynn> penguin42: I have, and that works.
<penguin42> Take0n: using 'convert' from the imagemagick package
<hammer> Hello
<jrib> fynn: are you... using gdm?
<Take0n> penguin42, thank you!
<penguin42> fynn: Hmm that's a pain - from a terminal it's likely to show you the error
<bullgard4> jrib To see how this program functions.
<fynn> penguin42: also, sourcing .bashrc.disabled from a text-terminal works.
<jrib> bullgard4: read its source
<fynn> jrib: sure.
<liminal> theadmin : i get an error segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<jrib> fynn: what happens after you press login at gdm?
<red> Is there any software like Emule for Ubuntu?
<penguin42> fynn: My guess is something in it is changing a path or library path to miss some of the bins used by the gui
<liminal> ivno idea what it means
<fynn> penguin42: any way I can try to login graphically, yet get it to show me the error?
<bullgard4> jrib  I do not appreciate your advice. This takes too much time for this task.
<penguin42> fynn: If you login on a console an then do startx does it work?
<Sa19> Since I changed my GDM theme the login screen will not appear. I get a black screen with a 'busy' cursor and it just hangs. I did ctrl alt F1 and started a new instance of Xorg but every time I try to change the GDM screen back I get reverted back to the blank screen and busy cursor.
<tocki> ubuntu folks, start voting NOW! :) http://nmap.org/survey/
<fynn> jrib: after I put my password in, the spinner spins a bit, then I get the login screen again.
<ManDay> is inittab still used anywhere?
<karpus> hi, using ubuntu 10.04 x86 on a dell inspiron 1520 causes it to beep on shutdown... I checked /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and pcspkr is blacklisted, so I don't know why it keeps beeping (also, it doesn't happen on restart, only shutdown)
<Mantelis> Hello, I need help with BlueTooth. - http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18243
<DiverDude> hello. i have just used gparted to delete 2 partitions from my harddisk, and then using the resize/move functionality i have made my ubuntu partition use the unallocated space. That was great! Now i have a big problem. When i boot my computer i get a screen saying: GRUB loading  error: no such partition    grub rescue>      How can i make the computer boot on my linux partition again? There was a dual boot before with a windows partition and 2 linu
<DiverDude> x partitions. I deleted one of the linux partitions and have now only the one i use left...
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  not in ubuntu. at least not normally
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, sorry yes i know
<jrib> fynn: does it happen with a fresh new user?  Does it happen with a fresh new user with that .bashrc?
<ManDay> i meant to ask #linux
<fynn> penguin42: how do I "login on a console" in 9.10?  just ^alt-f1 and startx from there?
<liminal> theadmin ever seen that error before on an apt-get upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  :) slackware i think uses it.
<theadmin> fynn: Why yes.
<fynn> OK, I'll try. may disconnect.
<theadmin> liminal: ...I dunno what the. Try "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot
<penguin42> fynn: ctrl-alt-f1, login (username/pass) and then from the $ prompt do startx
<jrib> bullgard4: well if you want to understand how it works, that's how you would do it.  Not sure what your question is.
<exs> hi
<rocket16> Is there a way to change Pidgin fonts without changing System font?
<exs> i want to create a shortcut for my nautilus-open-terminal addon. how to do this?
<liminal> ive tried rebooting a number of times, it wont fix the issue
<liminal> what does forcefsck do?
<DiverDude> hello. i have just used gparted to delete 2 partitions from my harddisk, and then using the resize/move functionality i have made my ubuntu partition use the unallocated space. That was great! Now i have a big problem. When i boot my computer i get a screen saying: GRUB loading  error: no such partition    grub rescue>      How can i make the computer boot on my linux partition again? There was a dual boot before with a windows partition and 2 linu
<DiverDude> x partitions. I deleted one of the linux partitions and have now only the one i use left...
<An_Ony_Moose> when I switch to a TTY and when I'm booting, the screen looks like this http://imagebin.org/96091 . Is the resolution not being set correctly, or is it something else? And how can I fix it?
<exs> the idea: iam surfing in nautilus. then i activate a shortcut and then i want that a terminal will be openend in the current directory of my nautilus. any ideas?
<penguin42> An_Ony_Moose: driver bug
<guntbert> liminal: that file forces a file system check on the next boot
<liminal> rebooting isnt working
<Sa19> Sorry if I seem like I'm spamming I'm just gonna keep asking until someone with some free time spots it
<Sa19> Sorry if I seem like I'm spamming I'm just gonna keep asking until someone with some free time spots it
<Sa19> Since I changed my GDM theme the login screen will not appear. I get a black screen with a 'busy' cursor and it just hangs. I did ctrl alt F1 and started a new instance of Xorg but every time I try to change the GDM screen back I get reverted back to the blank screen and busy cursor.
<Sa19> whoops lol
<FloodBot3> Sa19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> jrib Certainly this is a method to become acquainted with it thoroughly. But it takes too much time. A much more effective methode to become acquainted with a graphical program is to call it and see how it looks, what can I enter and what will be its output.
<fynn> penguin42: "server is already active for display one"
<aNiMaLiTy> ¸¸
<liminal> i cant believe my system has an unheard of error, its basicly a fresh install
<jrib> bullgard4: it's more than a graphical program it seems
<rocket16> Normally, what amount of total memory should be used by Ubuntu? Is it somewhere around 384 MB for GNOME (minimal requirement)?
<fynn> I'll need to logout to try that I guess.
<greezmunkey> exs: I've seen that ?? asked in here several times. The trick would be to read what Nautilus's current directory is at the time ;)
<penguin42> fynn: ok, before you do the startx do   sudo stop gdm     and make sure gdm and the login script goes
<fynn> see you guys soon, hopefully
<bullgard4> jrib Yes. --  Thank you for commenting.
<fynn> penguin42: " make sure gdm and the login script goes"?
<KRiMoRaL> Quick question, I know all about the window controls moved to the left, and am fine with it and support the idea.  They are supposed to be in the order CLOSE, MIN, MAX I believe. I changed the theme to see what the others looked like, and when I did it moved them to the right. Didn't like it so I changed them back, and it put them back on the left, but in the wrong order.  How can I change the order of the window controls back to CL
<KRiMoRaL> OSE, MIN, MAX instead of MAX, MIN, CLOSE ?
<guntbert> liminal: I just came in now, appearantly theadmin suggested that a file system check should be done - a good way is what he said -- create that file (with touch) and then reboot
<rocket16> :D
<exs> greezmunkey: where are you from?
<karpus> hi, using ubuntu 10.04 x86 on a dell inspiron 1520 causes it to beep on shutdown... I checked /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and pcspkr is blacklisted, but pcspkr.ko still gets loaded on startup (checked with modprobe -l and pcspkr always gets loaded, even though it is blacklisted)
<greezmunkey> exs: why
<mati> mati
<aNiMaLiTy> ðóññêèå åñòü ? =)
<bazhang> !ru > aNiMaLiTy
<ubottu> aNiMaLiTy, please see my private message
<BLACKROCKBINXON> HELLO MOTHERFUCKERS
<overmind> !ops | BLACKROCKBINXON is trolling
<ubottu> BLACKROCKBINXON is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<rocket16> GOD
<maco> overmind: theyre already gone
<bazhang> overmind, thanks
<overmind> (Tor is little lagy)
<jrib> bullgard4: well from reading the source, I've gathered you can for example run the command "GETPIN" after executing pinentry
<rocket16> bazhang: Good decision, to kick him out, :)
<rata_twitter> tem alguem do BRASIL ai ??
<theadmin> ubottu: br | rata_twitter
<ubottu> rata_twitter: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> rata_twitter, in #ubuntu-br
<hail86> in Hardware Drivers, what's the difference between "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)" and "NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers (version current) [Recommended]", running Ubuntu 10.04 on an HP Pavillion
<Dr_Willis> karpus:  Ive seen a similer thing on some other laptops. The Forums had some info i fillowed
<liminal> guntbert okay doing that now, the disk drives are being checked.
<rata_twitter> THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<guntbert> liminal: ok
<liminal> faulty hd you think?
<Sa19> Since I changed my GDM theme the login screen will not appear. I get a black screen with a 'busy' cursor and it just hangs. I did ctrl alt F1 and started a new instance of Xorg but every time I try to change the GDM screen back I get reverted back to the blank screen and busy cursor.
<greezmunkey> jrib: so far so good, almost done (crossing fingers)
<karpus> Dr_Willis: searching the forums as of now, but most solutions are blacklisting the module or disabling beep in the pref -> sound (but I can't even find antyhing related to beep, guess it has been removed?)
<guntbert> liminal: I don't know anything about your problem, I only wanted to help you understand, what theadmin had suggested
<theadmin> Sa19: Reinstall gdm?
<Sa19> theadmin: How do I do that from terminal?
<oNNy> aptitude isntall gdm --reinstall
<theadmin> Sa19: Just the usual way... "sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm"
<jrib> bullgard4: furthermore, I've learned that it has an info page with more info than the manpage which you would probably be interested in.  It also describes the protocol used there.
<Guest97141> how can I connect to a Windows Print server?
<Sa19> ah yeah sorry just realised
<Sa19> wow
<Sa19> powered out
<Sa19> during uninstall
<theadmin> Sa19: What.
<Sa19> the power just cut
<theadmin> Sa19: But... you're still here o_O
<Sa19> I'm using two computers
<Sa19> one to speak to you here, the other with my problem
<bullgard4> jrib I can confirm that this works for me. --  But I am more interested in the graphical usage of the program. As its name implies, it is for a graphical user interface. (I did read about an info page too but dared to neglect that.)
<piero> i would like if there is any website i can get e-book on nmap tutorial
<jrib> bullgard4: why not just use it with gpg then?
<piero> i would like if there is any website i can get e-book on nmap tutorial
<_skycrash_> hey..
<oNNy> _skycrash_: hi
<Dr_Willis> karpus:  i recall that on shutdown for my system it was gnome that was somehow doing an 'alert' that made it go beep
<theadmin> piero: Just look in documentation on www.nmap.org
<liminal> guntbert & theadmin ive forcefsck and restarted, still getting the same error.
<_skycrash_> exist a program to switch between monitor and TV without restart X in ubuntu lucid?
<jbendotnet> anyone here got ubuntu running as a server guest on virtualbox?
<theadmin> liminal: Hm hm. Try "sudo apt-get -f install", too
<liminal> segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<jbendotnet> liminal: clear out the apt caches
<matunda> Hi guys !!!i  have an internet cafe in which i have installed all of my computers with ubuntu 9.04,but the problem comes on the time watcher....is there anyone who can help me on how to get a quick open source time watcher ,i won't care if it Java based or python based!!!! i will be great full to someone with such an information...thanks in advance
<_skycrash_> exist a program to switch between monitor and TV without restart X in ubuntu lucid?
<liminal> same err0r
<liminal> how do i cleqr my apt cache
<Dr_Willis> _skycrash_:  for my nvidia cards. the nvidia-seting tool lets me do that
<liminal> wouldnt a restart have done that?>
<KRiMoRaL> Hey, for the controls in the top left, the close etc, what's the default order? Mine got changed by a theme.
<Dr_Willis> _skycrash_:  actually i can set hp the tv as a 2nd monitor :)
<roberto__> I nnotice when I install gems through ubuntu packages, tehy don't show up in the gem server documentation. is there a flag to install taht also or, should I always prefer manually installing gems to using ubuntu's packages ?
<penguin42> liminal: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<bullgard4> jrib I am using gpg and I am using Seahorse. Seahorse sometimes behaves ornery. I tried to find out why. Thus I stumbled upon pinenty-gtk-2.
<jbendotnet> sudo apt-get clean
<ubuntu> I want to install grub on a usb-disk (/dev/sdb) during installation. But installing grub fails with "cannot install grub to given location". Any ideas on how to get some more specific info?
<jbendotnet> any virtualbox users about?
<bullgard4> s/pinenty/pinentry/
<ubuntu> !any | jbendotnet
<svip> ;-; Why won't non-ASCII characters work in Ubuntu's terminal?
<arand> jbendotnet: Specify problem, otherwise there's #vbox
<dbum> jbendotnet: from time to time
<liminal> I have a 'partial' directory in there i can't remove
<guntbert> liminal: to clear the apt-cache type sudo apt-get clean
<svip> I tried all the tricks in the book; LC_ALL, run locale, reconfigure locales, symlink language in /usr/share/ to UTF-8.
<svip> But no luck.
<jbendotnet> arand: added a new machine, selected ubuntu 10 32 bit, starts install, then get kernel panic - not synciing
<Guest97141> is it possible to connect to a windows printer server in linux?
<Guest97141> if so, how does it work?
<bumbblebee> i am trying to make a bootable flash drive to install ubuntu
<liminal> whats this 'partial' directory in my apt cache?
<bumbblebee> when i am trying to use fdisk to set a bootable flag
<Kangarooo> is there some programm witch checks all computer hardware for errors? ram for errors disk drive for bad blocks and cpu erors (or speed) ?
<bumbblebee> i get this last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700
<bumbblebee> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<SwedeMike> svip: it's possible to get it to work anyway, I have it working.
<theadmin> liminal: Hm, might have a point... try "sudo apt-get clean"
<theadmin> liminal: To destroy the cache
<svip> SwedeMike: Woo.  Someone has it working!
<SwedeMike> svip: I can see chinese and arabic letters in my email I read in alpine anyway.
<maco> liminal: debs that havent finished downloading go there
<svip> SwedeMike: That is really going to help my endevaour.
<maco> liminal: when the download finishes they move out of that dir to /var/cache/apt/archives
<dbum> jbendotnet: I use VB for windows.... not linux.... sorry
<Necrosporus> append noprompt cdrom-detect/try-usb=true file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash --
<zipper> heya any1 knows how where can i download jdownloader cause i can't seem to download it
<liminal> sudo apt-get clean had no effect
<SwedeMike> svip: wow. That's really going to get you help here.
<bsmith093> what device is sr0?
<svip> SwedeMike: I am well aware that it can be working.
<theadmin> bsmith093: cd-rom, maybe
<Necrosporus> What does mean noprompt ?
<fax> hiya
<oNNy> fax: hi
<greezmunkey> jrib: Ha! pretty slick
<KRiMoRaL> Just need to know the default order of the window controls in the new order.  Anyone can answer... just gotta look in the top left corner of any open window...
<svip> I was looking for solutions.  Not being told that my chances are not impossible.
<bumbblebee> anybody can help me?
<paulo> Hello people
<bsmith093> im trying to wipe a drive using a gparted livecd and it doesnt even see it
<fax> I was wondering if anyone had the same problem with me:  the ubuntu install CD works fine but I can't boot into the actual operatng system
<jrib> svip: either way people here are volunteers.  No need to react like this if someone was just trying to help you
<fax> (after installing it)
<svip> jrib: I thought he was just making conversation.
<theoros> i am trying to use the 10.04 desktop ISO to create a liveusb. i have tried using unetbootin (latest version), and usb-creator-gtk but despite formatting the usb drive in all attempts, i get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" related to syslinux when booting from my laptop with windows on it. when i use my dell mini 10v, it loads the liveusb normally (proving it is not a corrupted ISO), what gives?
<arand> jbendotnet: Not seen that, would suggest searching for the error message, and possibly reporting a bug, might be worth testing the acpi/apic/etc. options for the vm, test ose/puel versions of vbox.
<KRiMoRaL> Can you guys not see what I'm saying or something?
<jrib> svip: ok, well let's move on please...
<svip> jrib: I agree.
<jrib> KRiMoRaL: we can see read what you type, yes
<fynn> jrib, penguin42: yo, fixed tha problem
<fynn> s/tha/da/
<SwedeMike> svip: I started to look for my notes on how I got it working but then you made me lose all energy.
<penguin42> fynn: What was it in the end?
<svip> jrib: Didn't dpkg-reconfigure locales usually ask you to pick a locale to prefer, what happened to that?
<KRiMoRaL> Can you tell me the order of the window controls in the top left corner? A theme rearranged them into the wrong order.. and I don't remember the new order.
<Guest97141> so printing to a printer on a Windows Print Server Doesn't work then?
<SwedeMike> svip: hope you get it working somehow anyway.
<Take0n> I have a problem and I can't explain it but it is driving me crazy!! I use a custom image (PNG) for XChat which is transparent and displayed fine in the notification area. I use the same icon for jDownloader (java download manager) but it adds an uggly white space around it :\ why is that.. is the same bloody icon!!
<svip> SwedeMike: I appreciate the hope.
<ubuntu> KRiMoRaL, close minimise,maximse
<theoros> KRiMoRaL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<KRiMoRaL> thanks you
<fynn> penguin42: if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then . ~/.bashrc; fi
<fynn> in ~/.profile
<liminal> does the update manager have good logging that might show why its crashing?
<zipper_> heya can any1 tell me where can i download jdownloader? cause i can't seem to download it or find it
<fynn> penguin42: not sure why it caused the crash; on OS X it was _required_ :)
<arand> zipper_: from their homepage?
<penguin42> fynn: That's OK isn't it? Are you sure it wasn't something in the .bashrc itself?
<zipper_> arand: unable to do it
<fynn> I ported my dotfiles from POS X a while ago.
<KRiMoRaL> theoros, What was the brand link for? That doesn't have the answer at that link.
<Take0n> zipper_, http://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<theoros> KRiMoRaL: it has screenshots of the top left window buttons
<roberto_> how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ?
<fynn> penguin42: what does it do, really?
<aguitel> how install opera browser with repo?
<zipper_> Take0n: i can't click on e package
<penguin42> fynn: It says if the file .bashrc exists then read it in and execute it
<KRiMoRaL> It has screenshots before the official change to the now current default.
<arand> zipper_: Works for me.
<anonymouse_> aguitel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<penguin42> fynn: So it's still likely more of a problem in the .bashrc
<fynn> penguin42: when does .profile get run?
<zipper_> arand: do i have to download something to click on e package?
<theoros> really? i installed last night and mine are in line with the screenshots
<red> whats the app name to control KDE software fonts/etc under Gnome?
<penguin42> fynn: I can't quite remember; I think .profile is run during login where as .bashrc is run at the start of every shell but I can't remember the detail
<KRiMoRaL> Yeah, the new default has the order of the buttons CLOSE, MIN, MAX
<jrib> svip: it used to yes, but not for a while now.  I think you use locale-gen now.  Or maybe try changing the priority in your dpkg-reconfigure
<KRiMoRaL> Don't know why yours aren't doing it, but it's official from Ubuntu. I'll see if I can find the link where they mention it.
<noplease> Join #ubuntu.de
<roberto_> how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No existe el fichero ó directorio"
<undecim> penguin42: fynn: /etc/profile calls .bashrc.
<arand> zipper_: I just downloaded from homepage, but likely the ppa is better "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloade && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install jdownloader"
<digdeep> hi, just installed latest kernel in 10.4. It is not able to load the build-in ati driver --> Error log says Could not open DriverDB cache /var/cache/jockey/driverdb-OpenPrintingDriverDB.cache: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/cache/jockey/driverdb-OpenPrintingDriverDB.cache'
<undecim> penguin42, fynn: I think if it weren't for that, bashrc wouldn't get run at all.
<penguin42> undecim, fynn: Ah so I think what's happening here is his .bashrc is getting read once by /etc/profile and again by his .profile ?
<matunda> guys  please help with my timewacher program problem for ubuntu
<KRiMoRaL> theoros, check this link out: http://alturl.com/b6ja it has it.
<matunda> it seems like you guys are ignoring me....this is a serious problem please help!!!!
<vik> hello, how to format usb drive as FAT32 under ubuntu?
<jrib> !helpme | matunda
<ubottu> matunda: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<theadmin> matunda: You haven't named any problem at all
<theadmin> vik: mkfs.vfat?
<vik> theadmin, yes, what is next?
<w3l54666> hey guys, can the new distro be loaded using a usb data stick?
<undecim> penguin42, fynn: I think that .profile is used in place of /etc/profile. Not sure... *Consults Google*
<matunda> vik:   sudo mkfs.vfat -I  /dev/sdb
<theadmin> vik: Well, I'd need the device adress :P Basically it'd be something like "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1"
<digdeep> Does anyone install latest kernel?
<vik> theadmin, its /media/disk/ but it says it cannot open it
<aNiMaLiTy> ïðàâäà ðóññêèõ íåò ? =)
<detrix> vik: no you want the /dev/ of the drive
<roberto_> I know I can create a symbolic link but I'm wondering if there's a reason this isn't already done in lucid or -- why its done this way
<theadmin> vik: It's not "/media/disk", that's the mountpoint
<vik> how to find the adress?
<grapz> Hi. I have reported a bug, and they would like me to test the latest upstream kernel. The only problem is that the system needs to be booted from CD/USB, since the bug I've reported is about the SATA controller not being detected. So, is there a way I can make/get hold of a livecd with the latest upstream kernel?
<]jpobea> can't you just right click it in gnome and say format fat32? :P
<detrix> vik: look at your /etc/mtab file to see what dev/ your usb is mounted to
<egroeg> hello
<theadmin> vik: see the output of "mount" (which of them is on /media/disk)
<anonymouse_> #python
<roberto_> how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory"
<]jpobea> or is diving into bash still required?
<LetsGo67> I need to edit GRUB 2 on MANY computers: a desktop, a laptop, and a netbook.  Can someone help me edit GRUB 2, please?
<vik> /dev/sdc1
<undecim> penguin42, fynn: Wait, my mistake. /etc/profile calls /etc/bash.bashrc. Nowhere there do I see ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<jrib> !grub2 > LetsGo67
<ubottu> LetsGo67, please see my private message
<_peter> can anyone explain this to me please ? http://pastebin.com/L3PC4bR5
<egroeg> i looking for a way to remove the icons in the menu bar after upgrading to 10.04 -- it was text only before upgrading
<vik> if its /dev/sdc1  so what the correct line for formating would be?
<matunda> theadmin:the problem is how to get a linux based time watcher
<guntbert> !here | _peter
<ubottu> _peter: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<detrix> vik: now mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc1
<egroeg> wrong place sorry
<matunda> jrib: am sorry it won't happen again
<guntbert> matunda: and how is that an ubuntu support question?
<LetsGo67> Thanks, jrib.  :)
<roberto_> _peter: use "sudo modprobe <foobar>..."
<vik> detrix, mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdc1 contains a mounted file system.
<LetsGo67> Ciao!
<KRiMoRaL> theoros, did you see it?
<liminal> can i update my packages with aptitude from the cmd line?
<jrib> !aptitude | liminal, yes
<ubottu> liminal, yes: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<roberto_> _peter: you can't alter the kernel without root privledges
<vik> thanks, that worked
<facugaich> Empathy doesn't seem to connect on start up, suggestions?
<matunda> liminal :sudo apt-get update
<SoftwareExplorer> I'm trying to use wine to run an installer off a cd. However, it's complaining about the executable bit not being set. How can I do that for a read only cd?
<theoros> KRiMoRaL: yes
<guntbert> liminal: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<roberto_> facugaich: how about your network connection? does it start on login ?
<_peter> roberto_: ho do i get root
<MaMoUs>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Failed to initialize COM or to find the VirtualBox COM server. Most likely, the VirtualBox server is not running or failed to start. The application will now terminate.
<Paddy_NI> SoftwareExplorer, copy the cd to your computer
<guntbert> !sudo | _peter
<ubottu> _peter: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<roberto_> _peter: use sudo -- like "sudo modprobe"
<Paddy_NI> SoftwareExplorer, or create and iso image and mount that
<detrix> vik: then do umount /dev/sdc1
<facugaich> roberto_, yes, broadcast (facebook) connects just fine
<KRiMoRaL> Is yours really in the wrong order? Maybe you used an old iso? I have no clue why yours is different unless you changed your themes.. changing back to the original theme doesn't put them back in the right order :/
<lee_> has anyone here tried ubuntu tweak? if not you need to
<MaMoUs> any one ?
<bsmith093> ubuntu lucid isnt seeing my hardrive
<MaMoUs>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Failed to initialize COM or to find the VirtualBox COM server. Most likely, the VirtualBox server is not running or failed to start. The application will now terminate.
<bsmith093> nether is gparted
<SoftwareExplorer> Paddy_NI: Ok, I'll try that. It seems a little convoluted though...
<_peter> roberto_: oh okay now the module is not found so i got to recompile
<w3l54666> how do i install from usb??
<MaMoUs> VirtualBox Error
<guntbert> !repeat | MaMoUs
<ubottu> MaMoUs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<roberto_> _peter: :) good luck
<roberto_> facugaich: which network do you connect to with empathy ?
<facugaich> roberto_:MSN
<alkadyas> Hi I have upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 but I cant Find 3D windows in compiz-fusion ?!
<KRiMoRaL> Alright guys, I g/g. Catch you all later.
<lee_> I actually wondered that a while ago but I downloaded Smuxi
<vik> if I am going to do a fresh install, what file system (ext3 or ext4) should I use. I use computer on a daily basis. The most important thing is stability
<facugaich> alkadyas, I have the same problem
<detrix> can some one help me with adding an entry to fstab.  I took a window partition, and formated it to ext3 so I can move my home dir to it.  I don't know which option I should include in the fstab file.
<wooj> facugaich, Empathy+MSN was acting up for me too.  Wouldnt reconnect on DC, doesnt notify me if I get dc'd, etc.  I had to switch to Pidgin
<Xethron> Hey, I just installed ubuntu. It asked me to do some updates... The updates started and then something happened, so I restarted. But now everything looks all weird
<bsmith093> gparted fdisk testdisk and ubuntu are all not seeing my 40gig hd
<alkadyas> will install plugin extra fix the prob ?!
<lee_> well my best guess would be to re-install CompizConfig, cause it workes on my computer
<SoftwareExplorer> alkadyas: Are you using CompizConfig Settings Manager to set compiz settings?
<roberto_> facugaich: works for me .. try Empathyś Edit->Preferences->General - Behavior: YES Conect automatically on startup (sorry about the hand-translation to inglés, I use español)
<lee_> and I'm running on 10.04
<muffin2> Hello
<muffin2> There is no /dev/fb0 in ubuntu 9.10 32bit.
<BlackDog10> Hi
<muffin2> But openSUSE 11.2 does have it.
<muffin2> Why ubuntu karmic doesn't have it?
<muffin2> BlackDog10 : hi
<facugaich> roberto_: That option is set
<bsmith093> im getting abunch of io errors also is the drive dead
<ahaic> hi guys
<alkadyas> Yes um using  CompizConfig Settings Manager
<guntbert> !enter | muffin2
<ubottu> muffin2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lee_> you people need to take up programming as a hobby, it would give you a greater understanding of how your computer works.
<grapz> bsmith093: what IDE/SATA controller do you have?
<alkadyas> There is no 3D windows and cube reflection
<bsmith093> how would i check
<muffin2> lee_ : what programming languages do you use?
<lee_> hmm, python and C
<facugaich> alkadyas, also there are less animations
<guntbert> !who | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roberto_> facugaich: you know, I think it must be down-- it works for me normally, but right nowit's grionding on connect
<Xethron> Please help! I just installed ubuntu. It asked me to do some updates... The updates started and then something happened, so I restarted. But now everything looks all weird. Dunno what to do...
<roberto_> facugaich: I was just cahtting on it yesterday
<alkadyas> I had 3D windows working on 9.04
<lee_> ubottu: I wasn't speaking to a particular person
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bsmith093> grapz: how dom i find out what controller i hafe
<SoftwareExplorer> alkadyas: What compiz plugin packages do you have installed?
<erghezi> i cant login to lucid everytime
<]jpobea> Xethron: in grub, try to use a previous kernel?
<alkadyas> nothing
<detrix> lee_: ubottu is a bot
<guntbert> lee_: please keep to the topic of this channel -- random statements don't help anyone :-)
<detrix> can some one help me with adding an entry to fstab.  I took a window partition, and formated it to ext3 so I can move my home dir to it.  I don't know which option I should include in the fstab file.
<erghezi> Only once every three times I can log in to ubuntu:(
<BlackDog10> Xethron: Try failsafe gnome at login screen
<BluesKaj> Xethron, in the terminal , sudo dpkg --clear-avail , then sudo apt-get update
<lee_> guntbert: random statements seem to work because the topic changes randomly
<guntbert> !ot | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<zhxk> how can i switch back to graphic install model, when i accidently switched to console when installing ubuntu?
<muffin2> lee_ : I know C and C++ and plan to learn python.
<Xethron> BluesKaj, It said I should try a partial update... I just started that... not sure what its doing
<muffin2> lee_ : how much energy and time do you put in programming?
<guntbert> !ot > muffin2
<ubottu> muffin2, please see my private message
<LetsGo67> On my Dell Mini, video skips a lot.  How do I fix this?
<theoros> !ot > theoros
<ubottu> theoros, please see my private message
<muffin2> guntbert : oh man. this channel was not so tough before.
<lee_> muffin2: a couple hours a day to learn it, but I think about what all I can do with it almost the entire day
<erghezi> Only once every three times I can log in to ubuntu
<SoftwareExplorer> alkadyas: I have compiz-fusion-plugins-main,  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, and compiz-plugins installed and I have the 3D windows plugin. Maybe it's in one of those packages?
<guntbert> !askthebot | theoros
<ubottu> theoros: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<BluesKaj> Xethron, let it go ..wait til the prompt returns
<theoros> !thanks | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Xethron> ok
<muffin2> lee_ : 2 hours a day? Doesn't it make your life hard?
<theoros> i am trying to use the 10.04 desktop ISO to create a liveusb. i have tried using unetbootin (latest version), and usb-creator-gtk but despite formatting the usb drive in all attempts, i get the error "could not find kernel image: linux" related to syslinux when booting from my laptop with windows on it. when i use my dell mini 10v, it loads the liveusb normally (proving it is not a corrupted ISO), what gives?
<IdleOne> lee_: you have been asked to stay on topic and given the info on where you can join to continue your conversation. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lee_> muffin2: not really, considering my age, it's pretty easy
<IdleOne> muffin2: ^^^
<LetsGo67> On my Dell Mini, video skips a lot.  How do I fix this?
<guntbert> muffin2: imagine 1500 people posting every thought ....
<muffin2> gunbert : ok
<]jpobea> get prop drivers from nvidia/amd
<ahaic> hi everyone
<]jpobea> or disable compiz
<muffin2> lee_ : can you come to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<karpus> hi, using ubuntu 10.04 x86 on a dell inspiron 1520 causes it to beep on shutdown (only if I shutdown through the gnome menu, not terminal). I checked /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and pcspkr is blacklisted
<ahaic> anyone who know why my laptop takes long time to enter ubuntu
<Xethron> Is there a way to make ununtu faster coz it is performing really slow on my PC
<_peter> roberto_: can u help me, i am root priviledged in terminal and i get this error when i make install http://pastebin.com/2zmgQU8Q
<ahaic> 3 minutes
<BluesKaj> Xethron, did you do the command I posted /
<BluesKaj> ?
<LetsGo67> On my Dell Mini, video skips a lot.  How do I fix this?
<Xethron> BluesKaj, still waiting for it to finish
<BluesKaj> ok
<zhxk> can i install ubuntu in windows?
<]jpobea> LetsGo67: disable desktop effects
<muffin2> zhxk : That's wubi.
<IdleOne> !wubi | zhxk
<zhxk> how?
<ubottu> zhxk: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rionstrife> !otrs |krismanto
<muffin2> zhxk : you can use wubi to install ubuntu on windows.
<rionstrife> !otrs
<ahaic> help  me .....  when i  press power button...the screen display Grub Loading ...then  takes fucking long time to enter system
<]jpobea> virtualbox if you like slow emulation
<noelferreira> since i have amd64 libflashplayer in .mozilla/plugins firefox stop responding after a while using the plugin. any known bug?
<muffin2> zhxk : just put an ubuntu live CD and you'll see wubi.
<bazhang> ahaic, no cursing
<roberto_> _peter: I'm looking
<rocket16> Firefox always crashes, when I try to upload to mediafire or other areas. Any solution?
<_peter> roberto_: thanks
<zhxk> muffin2:i would like to install ubuntu from windows
<muffin2> ]jpobea : what do you use for fast emulation?
<ahaic> help  me .....  when i  press power button...the screen display Grub Loading ...then  takes fucking long time to enter system
<]jpobea> rocket16: try chrome :P
<BluesKaj> !language | ahaic
<ubottu> ahaic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> ahaic, stop the cursing
<muffin2> zhxk : Just put a live CD and you'll see an option for it.
<zhxk> then i would like reboot to ubuntu
<maco> ahaic: youve already been warned about your language
<Oer> ahaic keep this channel FAMILY friendly, thank you.
<ahaic> sorry
<IdleOne> zhxk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<]jpobea> rocket16: or another browser
<roberto_> _peter: what are you copiling? it's looking for GTK
<rocket16> ]jpobea: Lol, thanks, :D
<guntbert> _peter: first thing: you don't need to be root for configure and make, only for make install later
<zhxk> i'd like ubuntu coexist with windows
<xevin> Hello!
<maco> ahaic: does it sit there solid black for a while before even going to the splash screen, or is it the splash screen that's visible really long before the login screen?
<]jpobea> virtualbox or vmware
<xevin> anyone uses Anjuta IDE here?
<rocket16> zhxk: Sure, but wubi might have some problems.
<_peter> guntbert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5084282
<rocket16> xevin: I do, but I prefer Geany
<muffin2> zhxk : That's possible with wubi or grub.
<zhxk> rocket16:i dont have cdrom, but a virtual cd
<_peter> roberto_: my pci media card drivers
<LetsGo67> ]jpobea: is my gfx card that bad?
<]jpobea> rocket16: the idea of using another browser is to see if it is firefox's fault or it affects other browsers too
<rocket16> zhxk: Then you can try one USB installer, :)
<_peter> roberto_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5084282
<muffin2> zhxk : You can install ubuntu in a virtual machine using virtualbox and VMware
<xevin> rocket16: I use javascript projects only.. im having hard time w/ geany project
<]jpobea> or am i talking to the wrong person again
<zhxk> muffin2:i'd like install ubuntu to a real partition
<]jpobea> LetsGo67: when desktop effects are on, flash loses gpu acceleration
<xevin> rocket16: I only wanted geany todo was to add my source folders.. but i cant.. Anjuta does though..
<rocket16> virtualbox, vmware etc are good, but they distribute the RAM between two OSes, so never expect a 100% RAM utilisation
<roberto_> _peter: are you using kubunut or server edition? why isn't it finding gtk ?
<roberto_> *kubuntu
<muffin2> zhxk : you can make a partition and install it, then when you boot, you can choose between windows and ubuntu. It's automatically done.
<rocket16> xevin: I see, you're right,
<muffin2> zhxk : Ubuntu installer contains a partitioner.
<muffin2> zhxk : Just go through instructions and you'll get what you want.
<_peter> roberto_: using fluxbox on ubuntu 9.10
<roberto_> _peter: it's actually failing on config, before the make command
<]jpobea> <make sure to backup before using partitioning>
<zhxk> muffin2:from what instuction?
<zhxk> wubi?
<guntbert> _peter: whatever they say: you need root priviledges for the actual install but not for the compilation -- but thats not your real problem at the moment :-/
<bazhang> !dualboot > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<IdleOne> zhxk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<muffin2> zhxk : Wubi is not an option if you want to install to a real partition.
<_peter> guntbert: okay thanks a lot ill keep it in mind
<muffin2> zhxk : you need to see ubuntu documentation. That's the one.
<_peter> roberto_: so i need gtk packages?
<]jpobea> last time i used wubi on XP it messed up the security descriptors so that only admins could access anything on the drive
<tic^> I install ubuntu 10.04 on sda2 and dual boot kubuntu 10.04 on sda6 in an extended partition. For stupid reason i also activated two swap partitions thinking sda2 would use one and sda5 would use the other. I am thinking  I am wasting disk space with two swap partitions? Both deshtops are up and running with no problems. Should I delete one swap partition?
<_peter> gtk+ should be 2.0.0?
<]jpobea> scared me off from using it afterwards :(
<rocket16> Friends, I made a PDF book, on why to use Linux. It is here, at http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ynygmlzluzw (I borrowed many points from Internet). If anybody likes, please consider sending your own points. (Sorry, if I had been offtopic, but this is one of our tools for local Ubuntu and Linux campaign).
<_peter> roberto_: gtk+ should be 2.0.0?
<roberto_> _peter: ok, that explains it. yea, you're gonna need to install gtk+ .. just a sec I'll see if I can verify what deb packages that it for you
<xevin> rocket16: you know where can i get color schemes for anjuta? or does gedit color schemes compatible too?
<rocket16> xevin: Sorry friend, but I'm not aware of any such, :(
<Polemus> anyone have an idea how to get lightscribe functionality on lucid x64?
<siavashserver> Hi, I'm going to buy a new ink printer, which brand/model would you recommend that it's compatible with ubuntu and ofcourse has a good quality ? (price range: $50-$120)
<wooj> get laser.  ink costs more than unicorn blood.
<roberto_> _peter: haha I gotta tell you, I don't even know what package that is
<roberto_> _peter: sorry man
<xangua> !printer > siavashserver
<ubottu> siavashserver, please see my private message
<bazhang> siavashserver, check linuxprinting.org for linux compatible printers
<_peter> roberto_: sudo apt search gtk+ gives me lots of options :p should i install the gtk2-engines?
<xevin> rocket16: no worries my friend.
<roberto_> _peter: oo I just found it -- sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Polemus> anyone have an idea how to get lightscribe functionality on lucid x64?
<siavashserver> thanks guys!
<xevin> rocket16: in other hand, u know where i can find anjuta files?
<_peter> roberto_: ah cool thats it yes
<ubuntu> hi, I need help with partitions. I want some 20GB to ext4 and I want it to use as a data partition (not home). What mount point should I use>
<_peter> roberto_: jeez 50 unneeded mb's just to build drivers :p
<BLACKROCKBINXON> hola a todos lo que hablen españolll
<theadmin> ubottu: es | BLACKROCKBINXON
<ubottu> BLACKROCKBINXON: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> !es > BLACKROCKBINXON
<ubottu> BLACKROCKBINXON, please see my private message
<abhi_69> hi all
<roberto_> _peter: it's really strange to link to a usersapce app from a kernel module .. htat probably won't be necessary after install
<vik22> hi, I need help with partitions. I want some 20GB to ext4 and I want it to use as a data partition (not home). What mount point should I use?? Please help, I am on liveCD.
<rocket16> abhi_69: Hello, :D
<overmind> !ops | BLACKROCKBINXON is evading a ban
<ubottu> BLACKROCKBINXON is evading a ban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jpds> !es | BLACKROCKBINXON
<ubottu> BLACKROCKBINXON: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> overmind, no he's not
<roberto_> _peter: probably just builds optional commandline tools
<maco> overmind: was not banned, so not evading
<rocket16> overmind: He was just kicked, not banned, :)
<_peter> roberto_:  sweet so i can probably remove them after install :)
<overmind> ahhh, okay
<overmind> my fault, sorry
<roberto_> _peter: go for it :) I would
<bazhang> overmind, no worries
<acicula> vik22, a data partition that is not home? then  mount it under a mount point under /media
<rocket16> overmind: N problem, :)
<tic^> I install ubuntu 10.04 on sda2 and dual boot kubuntu 10.04 on sda6 in an extended partition. For stupid reason i also activated two swap partitions thinking sda2 would use one and sda5 would use the other. I am thinking  I am wasting disk space with two swap partitions? Both deshtops are up and running with no problems. Should I delete one swap partition?
<vik22> acicula, there's no such an option
<Tekno> HETI
<acicula> vik22, you have to define an entry under /media
<Oicu812> anyone know how to get rid of the "AMD unsupported hardware" logo?
<Xethron> BluesKaj, Thanks so much! Everythings back to normal
<d0s4gw> Hey, I just upgraded to 10.04 and my monitor resolution is all messed up.  I already tried modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add my resolution (1280x1024) and no luck.  Any suggestions on how to get my monitor to use the appropriate resolution?
<vik22> acicula, there's no such option. It's perhaps already used
<bazhang> tic^, any reason not to have kubuntu and ubuntu on the same install? then switch between them at login screen?
<Xethron> Does anyone know thou how to get Ubuntu faster? I have a really slow PC and its not performing very well... Help?
<acicula> vik22 oh like so if you are partitioning just name and label the disk, and format options etc, but dont specify a mount point, it will default to /media when you want to access it from ubuntu
<acicula> vik22, default to /media/<disklabel>
<tic^> bazhang: I like the desktops clean in there own partitions.
<bazhang> Xethron, try something lighter like lxde
<bazhang> Xethron, how much ram what cpu
<rocket16> tic^: I think, delete Kubuntu, and use Kubuntu-Desktop on Ubuntu, as an extra installation
<acicula> vik22, you should be able to provide a custom mount point during partitioning though
<roberto_> how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory"
<theGman> Still being VERY new to how ubuntu does stuff, where would I go to just set my dns? I don't want to do it in the Newtwork Mgr since doing it there wants you to set an ip, and I need the dhcp funct. But need a faster dns...?
<acicula> Robertf, update-alternatives
<_peter> roberto_: still the same error on build, so the gtk error in config was not causing the make modules to fail build ..
<roberto_> how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory" -- I know how to make a sym link but .. should I be manually doing that with ruby ?
<acicula> roberto_, update-alternatives to select a default
<vik22> acicula, so should I set to 'media'? that's it? just write it down?
<tic^> rocket16: I don't like my desktops like that, to cluttered for me.
<roberto_> _peter: you ran configure again after installing the dev .deb ?
<niko-mojo> Hi team - trying to launch Catalyst Control Centre Linux Edition but getting initialisation error. It says that the ATI driver is not functioning properly . Not sure where to start ? aticonfig is not working either.
<acicula> vik22, i dont understand that question
<babai> I cannot install lucid, when formatting and creating partitions its saying " device or resource busy, cannot create partiiton"
<acicula> vik22, you should not mount a partition as /media
<acicula> vik but as /media/customname
<_peter> roberto_: yes i did, gtk version is 2.18.3 abd no errors except for build error for modules
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<babai> help neone?
<bazhang> babai, are the partitions mounted?
<tic^> rocket16: am i wasting disk space using two swap partitons? Should i use one for both desktops?
<babai> no
<bazhang> babai, this is an ubuntu installer/livecd or gparted live cd
<_peter> roberto_: http://pastebin.com/fL33J1G4 this one :)
<rocket16> tic^: Sure, I think that'll be better, 1.4 GB common one,
<BluesKaj> Xethron, glad to hear it :)
<babai> i'm using sda1 as root and sda3 as home , its a ubuntu livecd
<theGman> So is there some OTHER place I can set the DNS for ALL my conn's? I am I stuck doing it in NM?
<onetinsoldier> tic^: i have ubuntu and kbuntu installed. i just have one swap partition shared between them
<vik22> acicula, I have a partition that's not /home and not "/root". i want some 20 GB to format as ext4 and use as a 'D disk' in windows. I have several options for that: (/usr, /tmp and so) which should I choose?
<Xethron> bazhang, like 350 meg ram and 900MHz AMD Duron
<tic^> onetinsoldier: k, thanks. I'll change it.
<babai> bazhang, i cannot even format those partitions using gparted
<Xethron> bazhang, How do I try Ixde?
<onetinsoldier> tic^: roger. good luck
<bazhang> Xethron, well with that small amount of ram and that cpu its not surprising; perhaps try lubuntu-desktop package (assuming this is 9.10 or later)
<xangua> how make 32 bits detect 4gb of ram¿
<acicula> vik22, you cant access ext4 disks from windows
<bazhang> Xethron, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop then choose in login window
<roberto_> _peter: when you were following the instructions, did you do as it says and check for the latest version, or are you using the exact version they had in the instrucciones?
<bazhang> xangua, install the pae kernel
<mattn> can i have someone who is really good with virtualbox ose to whisper me?
<Xethron> thanks!
<_peter> Xethron: what is your problem, im running ubuntu 9.10 on pentium 3 630mhz 256 mb ram try fluxbox :)
<vik22> acicula, It not windows, Its linux.
<jrib> !pm | mattn
<ubottu> mattn: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dmaxx> need a program that can instand messenger other users that is on the same router like  10.0.0.10 to 10.0.0.15,that that program exist or is it something u have 2 do in terminal?
<bazhang> mattn, ask in the channel, also there is #vbox for more particular needs
<DsXack> Hi, how start jackd with my patchbay config, without qjackctrl?
<_peter> roberto_: since the project is pretty much dead i was trying the same package :) just to be sure the version was working for them
<kleanchap> How do I stop indexing in Thunderbird?
<mattn> ok, for virtualbox ose, is it possible to use my max CPU? such as both of my dual core 64bit processors or will that be bad for my PC?
<acicula> vik22, then mount it under /media/disk-b , you should be able to specify a custom mount point. If you dont give a mount point at all it wont be mounted on boot, but still be available under Places in the ubuntu taskbar under the lable/name you gave the disk
<greezmunkey> jrib: Heh, I have it fully restored :) runnin' like a top.
<jrib> greezmunkey: cool
<bazhang> xangua, install linux-generic-pae and it will pull in all you need
<mattn> oh i didnt know there was vbox i will head over there
<roberto_> _peter: okay .. do this for me please: "make distclean && clear" then "./configure && make" and pastebin the results just from configure and the last make
<vik22> acicula, Now I do not understant :)
<greezmunkey> jrib: just finished restoring mysql, all that lamp stuff
<Vigo> greezmunkey: Neato, did you do from backup or the recovery console?
<roberto_> how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory" -- I know how to make a sym link but .. should I be manually doing that with ruby ?
<greezmunkey> Vigo: mysql from a dumfile
<vik22> acicula, I am not giving any label, how to set it?
<greezmunkey> dumpfile
<_peter> roberto_: from the modules foldeR?
<DsXack> how start qjackctrl without suspend pulseaudio?
<LetsGo67> How do I transfer files from Ubuntu to Ubuntu over ad-hoc?
<_peter> roberto_: nm :p
<greezmunkey> Vigo: I get you question, I did it all manually
<|corpse|> Hey, is this an appropriate place for a newbie to ask for some help?
<bazhang> |corpse|, sure
<MaMoUs> VirtualBox usb gray out, Ubuntu 10.04
<Vigo> greezmunkey: Sweet, I am a big proponent of backups and such. I am glad that you got it up and running.
<onaogh> LetsGo67, u established ad-hoc connection ?
<LetsGo67> onaogh: I can.  Then...
<onetinsoldier> dmaxx: perhaps what you're looking for is 'xipmsg'
<onaogh> simply share files LetsGo67
<dmaxx> maybe
<onetinsoldier> !info xipmsg | dmaxx
<onetinsoldier> hmm
<ubottu> dmaxx: xipmsg (source: xipmsg): A pop up style message communication software. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8088-2 (lucid), package size 34 kB, installed size 228 kB
<greezmunkey> Vigo: All I have left is Virtualbox, but I needed to update it anyway. Install, and apply my .vdi file and I'm done
<onaogh> LetsGo67, if u got cross cable, u could connect them both.
<|corpse|> I am using lucid. I am having a problem getting my ATI mobility x600 card working. I have tryed a few fixed and looked all over google but cant seem to get it recognized
<vik22> I need to some help with partitions. I am on liveCd now and I would appreaciate if anyone who is good on that would give me a hand. Thanks
<Noiano> hello
<krazykrivda> i can't install ubuntu.. i get {initramfs} Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Polemus> how to run rpm package?
<MaMoUs> VirtualBox usb gray out, Ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> !alien | Polemus
<ubottu> Polemus: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<bazhang> Polemus, you don't want to generally, find the equivalent deb
<LetsGo67> onaogh: That's not possible.  Ad-hoc is my best bet.
<Vigo> greezmunkey: I would suggest a good backup plan after first boot and on a regular basis.
<_peter> roberto_: http://pastebin.com/c95FrT7t is output
<IdleOne> Polemus: search in Synaptic Package manager for what you want. there is probably a .deb version already
<bazhang> MaMoUs, virtualbox-ose?
<Kuba> hey
<Noiano> is it possible to install ubuntu via lan?I mean netboot works but it downloads packages from the internet, i want to make it download from local lan...how to do it?
<mum> hello, i'm trying to get usb dvd-drive mounted - dmesg&lsusb show device when plugged in, but I don't know what device to use to mount it. I have no /dev/sr0
<jetli68> hi there
<MaMoUs> no normal Virtualbox.org
<onaogh> LetsGo67, if u got cross cable, then it is possible, just matter of setting up connection
<Polemus> it's for lacie lightscribe labeler... there is only a rpm version for linux
<roberto_> _peter: congradulations! it worked
<jetli68> can any body help me out please with ubuntu 10 problem ?
<roberto_> _peter: lol
<aguitel> how install nvidia driver in lucid?
<bazhang> jetli68, ask first
<jetli68> ok
<_peter> roberto_: hehe now the modules
<roberto_> _peter: continue with the istructions from "make" -- good luck man
<jetli68> i upgraded 9 to 10 today
<bazhang> aguitel, via system administration hardware drivers
<jetli68> it was working ok then  pc crashed
<aguitel> bazhang, it don't find propietaries drivers
<roberto_> someone please -- how do I get /usr/bin/env ruby to work with ruby1.9.1 ? "/usr/bin/env ruby >> /usr/bin/env: ruby: No such file or directory" -- I know how to make a sym link but .. should I be manually doing that with ruby ?
<Vigo> !restricted | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doomed> hi
<Polemus> where is "Synaptic Package manager"
<LetsGo67> onaogh: But I can only use Ad-Hoc in my situation.
<|corpse|> when i run aticonfig -initial i get aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<doomed> can you see me?
<Kuba> What would be the best way to change the default boot entries order in lucid (standard grub2)? I want windows to be the default one ;)
<bazhang> Polemus, under system administration
<bazhang> aguitel, what card
<minimec> |corpse|: What are the symptoms. Do you have 3D rendering problems, or no GUI at all? Here you would get some info about the current features of the opensource driver depending on the chip. with lspci | grep VGA you will get some info abour your card.
<guntbert> Polemus: system/administration/synaptic
<krazykrivda> i can't install ubuntu.. i get {initramfs} Unable to find a medium containing a live file system anyone know what i shold do
<minimec> |corpse|: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<xangua> Kuba with startupmanager
<aguitel> bazhang, GeForce FX 5200
<doomed> i have a big problem. i changed my splash screen and i cant start ubuntu :(
<_peter> roberto_: error with make modules :(
<doomed> any help?
<guntbert> krazykrivda: from what media are you booting?
<bazhang> doomed, what with
<Polemus> argh... there is nothing for lacie / lightscribe
<jetli68> and when i  started it again it says checking disk  then it come up  saying  serious  problems found   f to fix i to ignore  and then m to manual recover i press f and it come up saying disk not ready or not found
<Vigo> aguitel: Those are in the repositories listed under Restricted , most proprietary drivers and such are listed in that area.
<vik22> what mount point should I use for my data partition?
<Kuba> xangua: What if I wanted something non-GUI? :)
<|corpse|> I first noticed the issue when i tryed load desktop effects. when i select normal extra advanced or custom i get a few screen flasked then the error could not load desktop effects
<roberto_> _peter: oo try the same trick again: make distclean && make
<jetli68> so i  tryied m for manul recovery but i just end up at root
<xangua> Kuba edit the grub file directly
<doomed> bazhang: i changed my boot screen/splash screen. now i cant boot my system
<krazykrivda> guntbert: CD.. i used this CD on different computer and it worked.. on this current PC it woudln't start up while i botted up.. so i did the extract files.. then reboot.. then it started install and that is what i got
<aguitel> Vigo, i know this is my driver:NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.25-pkg1.run
<bazhang> doomed, changed it how; what error messages do you get
<aguitel> Vigo, how install with synaptic?
<garik1> ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ
<bazhang> krazykrivda, tried the alternate cd?
<bazhang> !ru | garik1
<ubottu> garik1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xangua> |corpse|: in a terminal: compiz --replace
<xangua> there should be an error message
<guntbert> krazykrivda: that won't work that way
<Guest78034> how can I connect auto mount a network drive every time I log in to Ubuntu?
<doomed> bazhang: maybe i changed the colours to 24 and screen esolution to 1600xsomething . so this is the reson?
<|corpse|> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24 1P [Radeon Mobility X600]
<krazykrivda> so what do i do?
<Vigo> aguitel: let me pull that page up, I think those might be in Software Center, but one moment and I get the page for Synaptic.
<doomed> i am through the live cd now :(
<aguitel> Vigo, thanks
<LetsGo67> How do I transfer files over ad-hoc please?
<|corpse|> compiz (core) - Fatal: Software rendering detected. compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0 compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<Vigo> aguitel: Here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<roberto_> _peter: the problem is, whoever prepped that driver before packaging it prepped it for the wrong arcitecture and didn't make it clean before distributing it. It's building for x486 or something and you have a different processor. so every play where you build something in that package, you have to preface it with "make distclean && ..."
<icedwater> Hello! Is it possible for me to run without qmgr/pickup which are started by the postfix user?
<doomed> its an urgency. somebody please help
<icedwater> What are they used for?
<victoria> hello, I have a problem with firefox, sounds in flash work for some time and then it stops? anyone?
<Guest78034> where is the config file that determines mounting files on boot?
<krazykrivda> guntbert: what do you sugest?
<icedwater> Guest78034: Mounting filesystems, you mean?
<minimec> |corpse|: Ok. So As I read in wikipedia, your card is basically a radeon 9600 with a PCIe. I maybe have a solution for you...
<dmaxx> xipmsg don't seems 2 work that way i was thinking,i wish a program that can send a instand messenger to other "intruders"that is using u u router...
<Guest78034> icedwater, I believe so. I want to mount an smb share which I can connect to just fine, but have to enter my password each time
<aguitel> Vigo, there are many package with nvidia 173. options
<gooncorp> Guest78034: /etc/fstab
<_peter> roberto_: same error: /home/peter/data/em8300-0.17.0/modules/Kbuild:67: /Rules.make: No such file or directory
<LetsGo67> How do I access and transfer files by ad-hoc from Ubuntu to Ubuntu please?  Both 10.04
<icedwater> Hmm ... I don't know too much stuff about it, but /etc/fstab and looking up some discussions online will help you there.
<naples> after getting to know lucid, I set up my social networking (facebook) and installed pidgin.  now the 'broadcast accounts' window will not open, and gwibber will not run at all.  how to fix?
<Guest78034> gooncorp, will that work for and smb share?
<Polemus> how to add a shortcu on desktop that will execute sudo command?
<victoria> I don't see settings for sound in Firefox, sound overall works
<Vigo> aguitel: Yes, that is where the Forums and the Hardware page comes in handy, pulling up Hardware for you now.
<icedwater> Guest78034: no reason it shouldn't, it's just another filesystem in a sense.
<icedwater> Polemus: tried gksudo yet?
<Polemus> nope.. i'm a noob :).. soz... but thanx, i'll try it out
<roberto_> _peter: oo
<Guest78034> icedwater, so if I save the password last time I logged in I should be able to add the path to the server share and it will work?
<_peter> roberto_: ?
<roberto_> _peter: I dunno man, I'm looking :D
<LetsGo67> (Lost messages) How do I transfer files ad-hoc Ubuntu to Ubuntu 10.04 each please?
<justin22885> question, does anyone else here have an issue with 64-bit flash being laggy if its used too long?
<victoria> any alternatives to firefox in Ubuntu?
<naples> !gwibber
<icedwater> Guest78034: Hang on, I'll see if I can find anything online for you.
<naples> !social
<xangua> !browser | victoria
<ubottu> victoria: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<naples> !facebook
<bazhang> naples, /msg ubottu
<Guest78034> icedwater, I know. I've used google but it's been difficult to find what I needed
<SaMe> hello...
<victoria> alright, will try, thanks!
<doomed> anybody?
<gooncorp> victoria, also google chrome
<roberto_> _peter: do a "find .. -type f -name "Rules.make" and see if there are any of those things in there? it might be that the instructions are out of sync with the package they linked to
<MikeChelen> victoria: chromium is good too
<xangua> and also chromium and midori victoria
<icedwater> LetsGo67: How do you mean? From the liveCD environment onto a disk you have on your computer?
<MikeChelen> yeah chrome/chromium
<naples> bazhang, ubottu doesnt know anything about fixing my issue
<naples> haha
<SaMe> MikeChelen, i lilke firefox too
<SaMe> like
<victoria> thanks
<freeman> hey:  I removed my "MAIL" applet that handled Empathy and Evolution.... How do I get it back?
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: I have files on computer A that I want to send to computer B.  Both 10.04
<bazhang> naples, no matter. don't flood the channel like that
<MikeChelen> SaMe: yeah firefox is still my favorite
<naples> bazhang, thank you so much!
<naples> bazhang, have a great day!
<_peter> roberto_: command has no output
<IdleOne> naples: what is not working?
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: from one hard disk to the other over wifi
<minimec> |corpse|: The r300 radeon driver may have some problems with AGP/PCI. Try this. You can always undo these changes, by deleting the file you created and then running update-initramfs... again https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30
 * freeman raises his hand with a question regarding applets
<IdleOne> !ask | freeman
<ubottu> freeman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmaxx> xipmsg don't seems 2 work that way i was thinking,i wish a program that can send a instand messenger to other "intruders"that is using u u router...
<freeman> lol oops
<naples> IdleOne, the gwibber application or social integration etc
<freeman> my MAIL applet is gone, I dont know how to recover it, it was SOOO handy!
<IdleOne> naples: more details please
<onetinsoldier> dmaxx: roger. i don't know
<icedwater> LetsGo67: Hmm ... I guess Ubuntu One is an option to do so? :P
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: 20GB
<freeman> it handled evolution AND empathy
<Xethron> _peter, whats fluxbox?
<IdleOne> freeman: right click on the panel and then Add to panel. you want Indicator session I believe it is called
<naples> IdleOne, maybe its me... my facebook and google talk status is offline
<Nato> ïðèâåò âñåì
<_peter> Xethron: !fluxbox |Xethron
<_peter> !fluxbox |Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<freeman> IdleOne:  CLOSE, but that's the wrong applet
<|corpse|> minimec:  ok I will try that right now, thanks for looking that up.  Also i just found this in atisysteminfo.txt. im not sure if it helps at all or not -- EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch. [dri] This chipset requires a kernel module version of 1.17.0, [dri] but the kernel reports a version of 2.0.0.[dri] If using legacy modesetting, upgrade your kernel.
<Nato> hi
<naples> IdleOne, and 'broadcast accounts' window does not open anymore
<freeman> that applet has the "power" symbol
<freeman> im looking for the one with the "mail" symbol
<SaMe> As was the Ubuntu Developer Week?
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: How is it done with a crossover cable?  How is it different with Wi-FI?
<Xethron> If fluxbox better than xfc and lxde?
<greezmunkey_> jrib: Chatting on xchat in virtual XP machine!
<zipper> er hey
<zipper> i need some assistance in looking for some applications
<_peter> Xethron: u can install by opening terminal and sudo apt-get install fluxbox, then logout and select fluxbox out sessions at the bottom of ur login screen when u have clicked pwd field
<Xethron> ok
<naples> IdleOne, i used to click the symbol beside my username and had a box that i could type into.  This would update my FB status right then and there.  the box is gone, broadcast accounts is gone
<greezmunkey_> greezmunkey: testing
<minimec> |corpse|: I think we have to investigate this, as we have a bug pending with radeon 9600 mobility users with Xorg freezes.
<SaMe> what's the topic???
<IdleOne> naples: click on your username. it was moved there
<zipper> i need some assistance in looking for some applications
<Xethron> _peter, but what makes it better to, lets say, lxde?
<minimec> |corpse|: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/561789
<Vigo> aguitel: Ok, there are many variants on that one, as I see now.
<naples> IdleOne, no box there
<greezmunkey> Heh
<aguitel> Vigo, ok
<oddbio> so in Ubuntu 10.04 to make a modification to grub it is sufficient to simply edit grub.conf alone? I don't have to run an additional command to update grub?
<zipper> can any1 assist me
<icedwater> LetsGo67: I don't think there's a difference between a crossover cable and a 'normal' network cable on Linux, because I've been using a crossover for my LAN connection anyway.
<icedwater> zipper: Sure, if you ask directly what applications you're looking for.
<roberto_> _peter: I think that package is bad because the only mention of a Rules.make file .. anywhere in the whole package, is in that one Kbuild file.
<IdleOne> naples: not sure how to help you sorry. I would suggest you rephrase your question and give a little more detail about what you want and what is happening.
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: I'd rather do it on Wi-Fi than with a 4GB USB.  :(
<Vigo> aguitel: Is it the Geoforce 5550fx?
<_peter> Xethron: u mean lubuntu?
<|corpse|> minimec:  Ahh, thanks. ill go though this info and see if i can find out anything
<aguitel> Vigo, GeForce FX 5200
<naples> IdleOne, its ok im going to reinstall
<naples> thanks
<roberto_> _peter:  find . -type f -exec grep Rules.make {} \;  | wc -l >> 1
<roberto_> _peter: get the newer version from that link in the instructions
<airtonix> icedwater, are you serious...? of course there is a difference. but its not something that concers layer 7
<IdleOne> naples: ok. seems extreme to reinstall but if you want to that is fine.
<zipper> icedwater: i am looking for jdownloader application
<minimec> |corpse|: I subscribed and made a comment on that too. WOuld be cool if that workaround worked for you. That would give some important information about the problem...
<_peter> kk how do i clean it all?
<airtonix> !info tucan
<ubottu> tucan (source: tucan): Download and upload manager for 1-Click Hosters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.9-1 (lucid), package size 181 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<naples> IdleOne, ill have to it looks like, no big deal, we'll just try again
<_peter> roberto_: kk how do i clean it all?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. what is a '1 click hoster' ?
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: Pretty please, I'm desperate.  :(  Otherwise it will be long.
<icedwater> zipper: What's jdownloader?
<Xethron> _peter, jup...
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, its not a good description but its places like rapidshare
<|corpse|> minimec: Yeah ill see what i can do here and if i get anything to work i will report back
<zipper> icedwater: an application
<_peter> Dr_Willis: probably u can host something with 1 click?
<icedwater> LetsGo67: Can the computers find one another in the first place?
<Vigo> aguitel: I think I located it:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273682
<icedwater> zipper: I got that much... what sort of an application?
<roberto_> _peter: cd out and rm -rf em8300-0.17.0
<zipper> icedwater: download application
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  file a bug on the description. :)
<victoria> chrome works, got sounds, thanks again!
<airtonix> zipper, get tucan.
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: I have the ad-hoc set up.  Now what?
<zipper> airtonix: nah i just want my jdownloader
<minimec> |corpse|: THX... We gonna track that bug!
<airtonix> zipper, tucan easier to install
<|corpse|> minimec: If there is any more info that you want from me that could help, just let me know. on a side note i have relized that i do not have an xorg.config file in /usr/share/X11. Not sure if thats a problem or not these days
<Radio-b> Hi, I'm sharing several directories on a Windows 7 box and would like to access them from my laptop running Lucid. The folders are shared with full access to "Everyone" but it still asks me to log in whenever I try to access the box through network places. My user name and password on the win7 machine don't work.
<researcher1> I work in building interiors. Is it possible to find a home simulation tools in Ubuntu?
<zipper> airtonix: i already got jdownloader installed but i can't find it
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, how do i do to schedule xfs_fsr to be run at system startup?
<airtonix> zipper, locate jdown
<danutzmilea> hi guys! i've got some issues with OSS4 can anyone assist?
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  you could get it to launch from /etc/rc.local
<Vigo> aguitel: And here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryHardware
<dbum> Has anyone had porblems with virtualbox after upgrading to 10.04?  I had to downgrade to OSE edition..... Do I have to wait till a new Closed source comes out?
<Radio-b> I was able to mount some of the directories using the smbfs package and a credential file so the name and password are valid
<aguitel> Vigo, i will see
<airtonix> zipper, i assume the j in jdownloader means its a java program ?
<minimec> |corpse|: That's ok and default, as the X server should handle all that stuff alone. No xorg.conf is needed anymore.
<_peter> Xethron: try it i bet fluxbox is faster, i never tried lxde but fluxbox is so fast on this pc :)
<Paddy_NI> researcher1, You could try running the app you previously used on windows on wine
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: How do I find the computer?
<zipper> airtonix: no its not
<zipper> airtonix: i just need to find the exe thingy to stick it onto the panel
<Paddy_NI> !wine | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zipper> airtonix: its irritating when ya can't find the application you want on lucid
<icedwater> zipper: Have you tried http://ubuntuforums.orghttp://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/configure-a-system-to-automount-a-samba-share-with-etcfstab/
<icedwater> Whoops.
<icedwater> Hang on.
<kurdiu> linux kurdish  www.kurdiu.org      ubuntu
<FloodBot3> icedwater: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> zipper, then run in a terminal : locate jdownload
<kurdiu> linux kurdish  www.kurdiu.org      ubuntu
<FloodBot3> kurdiu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roberto_> anyone know nautilus-actiones?
<kurdiu> download ubuntu kurdish
<kurdiu> linux kurdish  www.kurdiu.org      ubuntu
<kurdiu> linux kurdish  www.kurdiu.org      ubuntu
<_peter> Xethron: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/netbooks-what-mint-lxde-or-fluxbox-or-kde-or-xfce-795590/
<FloodBot3> kurdiu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MikeChelen> researcher1: check out sweet home 3d? http://www.getdeb.net/software/Sweet%20Home%203D
<zipper> airtonix: ok i've done that but it shows some funny stuff
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: Please?
<icedwater> zipper: Have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=904981
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, "rc.local: This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel..."
<zipper> icedwater: Like i said before i already installed it
<Vigo> aguitel: It looks like it is in the repositories, and yes you are correct, it is a bit difficult to determine which, Ubuntu has a GUI Hardware Listing on the machine that will show you what version and #### it is.
<icedwater> LetsGo67: Hmm ... install openSSH server on B, then log in to B over SSH?
<zipper> icedwater: but i can't seem to find it on e computer
<icedwater> zipper: Ah, I see.
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  and?
<icedwater> zipper: I must have missed that before somewhere.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, what does that means?
<airtonix> zipper, jdownloader is in fact a java program by the way.
<theadmin> Any nmap GUI?
<zipper> airtonix: ok so now what how do i even find it?
<icedwater> zipper: Where did you download it to?
<airtonix> zipper, i just told you how
<zipper> airtonix: but i got some funny stuff
<dbum> Has anyone had porblems with virtualbox after upgrading to 10.04?  I had to downgrade to OSE edition..... Do I have to wait till a new Closed source comes out?
<airtonix> zipper, im not amused
<zipper> airtonix: kenneth@kenneth:~$ locate jdownload /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-lucid.list /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_jd-team_jdownloader_ubuntu_dists_lucid_Release /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_jd-team_jdownloader_ubuntu_dists_lucid_Release.gpg /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_jd-team_jdownloader_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-i386_Packages
<roberto_> how can I bind altgr+ñ key as a dead key for the ~ accent so I can write things like não (portuguese) ?
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: yes... there's more than one. the default one is zen
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  its the last thing ran  as part of the boot up process.  after all other services and things startup. Its a 'catch all' script to do whatever else dosent really fit anywhere else. or for wuick and dirty starting of various commands/services
<xangua> zipper: you can easyly install jdownloader with their PPA http://www.sucka.net/2010/05/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository/
<zipper> oh god save me
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: I guess USB is more stable and convenient for now.
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: zen? I'll try that
<zipper> airtonix: can we talk in pm?
<icedwater> Hey, how come zipper didn't get the flood warning? He pasted 3x the amount of text I did.
<CloudMonkee> did they fix ubuntu 10.04 window manager's bugs???
<airtonix> zipper, no.
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: hmmm, i might now have that right.. hang on
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, okay, thanks, I'm going to try
<icedwater> LetsGo67: doesn't WiFi and SSH work for you?
<Dr_Willis> icedwater:  it was on 1 line. :)
<niko-mojo> Hi chaps - anyone know anything about installing FGLRX graphics drivers for ATI/AMD on Karmic ? I keep getting a black screen ?
<icedwater> So was mine, I think.
<Dr_Willis> icedwater:  file a bug report.
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: It's "zenmap", found it
<airtonix> zipper, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository.html
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: roger.. that's it!
<icedwater> Dr_Willis: where?
<Vigo> theadmin: as was stated there are a few, zenmap looks like one of the popular ones.
<minimec> niko-mojo: Did you use the official ubuntu-version via the HArdware-driver menu?
<Dr_Willis> icedwater:  no idea. i doubt if its going to matter anyway
<airtonix> zipper, are you using gnome ?
<theadmin> Vigo: Trying it out on a friends computer... :D Finally an easy way to configure all those settings
<zipper> airtonix: havn't u've been reading?
<CloudMonkee> did they fix ubuntu 10.04 window manager bugs?????? there is a big one that makes your window managing top bars dissapear-- you won't be able to manipulate wher eyour screen can move and what not...
<niko-mojo> minimec - I think so
<Vigo> theadmin: Ever used Wireshark?
<obscurant1st> i am setting up ics as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless , but what i should put as gateway for the wireless adapter ?
 * icedwater nodes at Dr_Willis.
<zipper> airtonix: i have already installed it on lucid but can't find it even using locate because i have no idea how to read COMPUTER!
<theadmin> Vigo: Wireshark? No, why? Nmap seems to be awesome
<minimec> niko-mojo: I that a fresh install? Why Karmic and not 10.04 Lucid?
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: i usually just downalod the latest nmap source code, compile it, and then use 'checkinstall' to install it. and it... comes with a frontend as well. just fyi
<icedwater> zipper: How did you 'install' it?
<airtonix>  /picard
<onetinsoldier> download*
<zhxk> can i config wubi?
<zipper> icedwater: i used wget
<Vigo> theadmin: zenmap is about the best, yes.
<_peter> Xethron: i dont know man, lot of people seem to agree that ubuntu is worst distro for lxde and great for fluxbox..
<theadmin> onetinsoldier: I'd use the repo version as long as it's not way behind
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, is that script run as "root"? and, must that script be executable (chmod -x)?
<CloudMonkee> wow, you guys aren't experiencing that bug that ubuntu 10.04 has?
<theadmin> CloudMonkee: There are a lot of bugs in it. Which one?!
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<niko-mojo> minimec - you reckon I should upgrade
<maco> CloudMonkee: "that bug"...so descriptive
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: I've tried that before and it was MUCH slower than USBs.
<onetinsoldier> theadmin: roger. the repo have version 5.00. source is at 5.21
<Vigo> theadmin: Here is a wireshark if you wish:> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/wireshark.1.html
<minimec> niko-mojo: Well... What should I say. If it is a clean install, start from zero and install 10.04. Otherwise, it is your choice.
<airtonix> zipper, now you're being hilarious
<theadmin> Vigo: nmap does it for now
<zipper> seems like no 1 can help me =.=
<icedwater> LetsGo67: Ah, OK.
<obscurant1st> i am setting up ics as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless , but what i should put as gateway for the wireless adapter ?
<Vigo> theadmin: That is about or one of the most popular and us a great utility.
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  it is ran by  the system so is ran by root..  and its ran by a service. you dont mess with its mode.
<doomed> hey
<icedwater> zipper: Then you've just downloaded it. Where did you run the wget command?
<LetsGo67> IcedWater How did you transfer files?
<theadmin> I found some weird ports open on one place. What would ports 34571-34573 be for?
<Dr_Willis> rafaelsoaresbr:  put commands befor the last exit statement. and be sure they 'return' if you have more then 1 command,
<LetsGo67> IcedWater Have you done this before?
<icedwater> LetsGo67: I usually use scp to do remote file transfer.
<doomed> can you see me now?
<duffydack> I need a sound for email notify, is there anytihng supplied with ubuntu somewhere?
<theadmin> doomed, no
<Dr_Willis> doomed:  no we cant. :)
<niko-mojo> minimec - what is your reasoning behind that suggestion ?
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: It's much faster on Ethernet, isn't it?
<doomed> theadmin: haha thank god. please help me.
<duffydack> ....and not sounds supplied with empathy etc...which are more like little blips.
<Polemus> does anyone know of lightscribe software for ubuntu?
<zipper> icedwater: ON TERMINAL I AM NOT WANTING TO DOWNLOAD ANYTHING FOR CHRIST SAKE I HAV ALREADY INSTALLED IT MOVE ON WITH HOW DO I DOWNLOAD IT NOW MY QUESTION IS HOW TO I LOCATE IT BECAUSE I CAN'T
<icedwater> Of course.
<maco> !caps | zipper
<xangua> (10:57:40) xangua: zipper: you can easyly install jdownloader with their PPA http://www.sucka.net/2010/05/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository/ - noone because you ignore them¿
<ubottu> zipper: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<doomed> i messed up with my boot screen Dr_Willis theadmin
<icedwater> zipper: relax. I meant which directory.
<airtonix> lol
<doomed> :(
<greezmunkey> wow
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, all right, thanks, reboot now :)
 * zipper stabs himself
<icedwater> zipper: Also, you should be able to tell the difference between installing and downloading. wget only does the downloading and not the installing.
<theadmin> zipper: jdownloader installer puts it in $HOME/.jdownloader - but you can run the installer anytime you wanna run jd
<Vigo> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<minimec> niko-mojo: As I now, there were some small changes in the partitioning syste that might speed up your harddisk. An update would use the old karmic partition settings. The blocks are setted differently. 10.04 is an long time support distro.
<justin22885> so.. any idea how to make 64-bit flash not lag?
<zipper> theadmin: i just wanna put it on the panel thats all but where is the $home folder?
<minimec> niko-mojo: It's coole to have a clean LTS install imho...
<doomed> can you please tell me how can i boot my system again? its not booting now after i changed some parameters XD i think my graphics card isnt capable of it
<manishe> justin22885: did you install 64bit beta from adobe site?
<theadmin> zipper: Where? Run this: "echo $HOME"
<Polemus> does anyone know of lightscribe software for ubuntu?
<justin22885> yes i did
<icedwater> LetsGo67: I don't always have the luxury of a wired connection to my remote computer :)
<icedwater> theadmin: Ouch.
<doomed> ??
<renata> hello, how to mount several partitions which are not mounted on boot?
<theadmin> icedwater: ?
<manishe> justin22885: i mean this .so file in firefox directory
<justin22885> even though it sucks, its still better than the alternatives
<niko-mojo> minimec - how is this related to my graphics card issue
<LetsGo67> IcedWater: So then how many megabytes per second?
<justin22885> probably
<icedwater> Oh, I thought that was sarcasm, missed the question in between.
<justin22885> which directory would it be?
<doomed> or can you tell me where is the data stored about the boot screen? like the conf file
<IdleOne> Polemus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<manishe> justin22885: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html copy it into /home/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<zipper> theadmin: i am @ $home but i can't find .jdownloader...
<minimec> niko-mojo: Well. If you are lucky, your problem is gone, otherwise you will have the same problem...
<theadmin> icedwater: :D Well, happens to everyone
<justin22885> hah, i did that once and it didnt work manishe
<icedwater> I was happy with 0.5MB/s, I never had to transfer 20GB online.
<doomed> and now you are behaving as if i am invisible :( maybe i should wait for someone to help me :(
<minimec> niko-mojo: ... as most people here have upgraded, you might have better support.
<theadmin> zipper: It starts with a dot, that means the folder is hidden. In Nautilus ("File manager"), hit Ctrl+H to show hidden files and folders
<|corpse|> minimec: I am unable to do the workaround. I don't have radeon.conf in /etc/modprobe.d
<niko-mojo> minimec - how long does the upgrade take - will try it as a first step
<theadmin> doomed: Sorry, but that's how it works mate, they only help if they can. If not, they don't say anything
<manishe> justin22885: it works perfectly for me, so i didn't know how to help you
<doomed> theadmin: ok thanks. i will wait :(
<icedwater> doomed: Which parameters did you change, could you tell meabout your problem again please?
<nelson_> Is someone here with ireport or jasperreport installed on ubuntu ?
<minimec> |corpse|: You have to create that one like <alt>F2 gksuo 'gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf'
<zipper> theadmin: its not inside the hidden file
<Six6siX> is there a way to create a root password?
<xangua> (10:57:40) xangua: zipper: you can easyly install jdownloader with their PPA http://www.sucka.net/2010/05/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository/ - easier imposible, the last time i repeat it'cause looks like you put me in /ignore :(
<mum> help me mount external dvd - I have no /dev/sr0 etc...
<roberto_> how can I bind altgr+ñ key as a dead key for the ~ accent so I can write things like não (portuguese) ?
<Polemus>  IdleOne: thanx
<onetinsoldier> zipper: sudo updatedb
<theadmin> zipper: I'd assume they changed something... hm.
<icedwater> I think you can try booting with a liveCD or something.
<justin22885> it just lags if im doing more than one thing with flash it seems
<minimec> |corpse|: or sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf in a console.
<onetinsoldier> zipper: when the updatedb finishes the do... locate <file>
<onetinsoldier> zipper: when the updatedb finishes then* do... locate <file>
<icedwater> I may have missed some details, doomed, but I didn't see what you changed to make your system unbootable.
<IdleOne> Polemus: sure thing just make sure to read through it first.
<theadmin> minimec: Woah there, you don't "sudo gedit" these days, dangerous
<minimec> niko-mojo: depends on the internet speed and the power of your machine...
<theadmin> minimec: you "gksudo gedit"
<|corpse|> minimec:ah, ok. brb
<doomed> icedwater: i installed the starup screen manager. it allowed me to modify the boot screen. i chose the 24bit screen and 1600x1200 resolution. now when i restarted it isnt loading after the grub menu. i think my graphic card gets stuck
<icedwater> Oh, OK.
<zipper> onetinsoldier: FINALLY thanks man
<guntbert> !noroot | Six6siX
<ubottu> Six6siX: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<onetinsoldier> zipper: you're welcome
<minimec> theadmin: I told him both options, and why don't we use sudo gedit?
<niko-mojo> minimec - ok , new machine so should take long - :)
<theadmin> minimec: Because it uses root's configs
<niko-mojo> minimec : not take long ...
<rafaelsoaresbr> Dr_Willis, that worked, thanks
<doomed> icedwater: any help?
<zipper> onetinsoldier: now i've got another problem
<minimec> theadmin: I see... THX
<Six6siX> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<icedwater> I'm not too sure about your case, but maybe you can try booting with a live USB or CD, then going into chroot and changing the screen resolution there. Or something like that.
<Polemus> IdleOne: I installed a previous version of lacie using terminal... how can i uninstall it now?
<airtonix> zipper, i already told you that. and ~/.jdownloader won't contain the program.
<zipper> onetinsoldier: can't seem to run the system
<IdleOne> Polemus: what command did you use to install?
<Six6siX> nevermind i've managed to do sudo su & passwd to set the password
<zipper> airtonix: i prolly missed that but thanks...
<theadmin> Holy cow! Running nmap on microsoft.com gives such a hilarious result... the guys have all ports open
<airtonix> zipper, type in a terminal : java --version
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  good luck.. dont trash your system
<doomed> icedwater: can you tell me where is the details of the boot screen stored so that i can modify them? :( i am on the live cd now
<icedwater> I remember that there were some pretty dire warnings about startup manager, etc.
<qcjn2> hi, if i make a back up from ext3 to ntfs, if i get back thes data , the permission , won't work anymore ? is that right ?
<Six6siX> thx
<Polemus> IdleOne: sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i 4l_1.0-r6_i386.deb .... but i see it's the same version:-D
<airtonix> zipper, sorry its : java -version
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  'sudo passwd' was enough :) sudo su - is redundant.
<zipper> airtonix: java version "1.6.0_18" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1) OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<Six6siX> btw when you say dont trash ur system.. what do u mean?
<IdleOne> Polemus: leave it installed. you need it
<airtonix> zipper, same as me. jdownloader doesn't run when you type : jdownloader (press enter)
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  the BIGGEST single danger ive seen to a ubuntu system - is the Users doing  somthing to trash it theirselfs..
<icedwater> Hmm ... As I said, I'm not sure how it works exactly, but you can try installing startupmanager in the liveCD environment, hopefully if you chroot first then call it using the command line it will work.
<icedwater> !startupmanager
<renata> how to make several partitions mount on boot?
<icedwater> !wfm | icedwater
<ubottu> icedwater, please see my private message
<Polemus> IdleOne: that version doesn't allow me to create text.. only images... seems like lightscribe support is fairly limited
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  so basically - if  You come back tomowwor after accidently deleting  1/2 the system..  well...
<zipper> airtonix: uhhuh?
<deanc> I'm trying to copy a directory but it's saying cp: omitting directory `issues' when i try
<deanc> any ideas?
<deanc> i've tried cp -f too
<theadmin> renata: /etc/fstab
<zipper> airtonix: but previously i could get the panel from somewhere i can't rmb how come now it can't?
<IdleOne> Polemus: I dont have lightscribe so i couldn't say how the support is
<guntbert> Six6siX: one point of using sudo is to make you conscious of the elevated priviledges, working as root makes you sometimes forget "who you are"
<mum> deanc cp -R i think
<roberto_> how can I bind altgr+ñ key as a dead key for the ~ accent so I can write things like não (portuguese) ?
<Six6siX> ... :)
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  you may want to set it where the ROot prompt is a Radically diffrent color also.
<Dr_Willis> Theres more to 'sudo' then 'the command you do to get root stuff'
<renata> theadmin, Ok, it looks like quantic physics to me :)
<Six6siX> I always use su -.. so you see the # on the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  you may want to read up on sudo sometime soon
<maco> Six6siX: "sudo -i" gets you the # prompt too
<lee_> hmm
<zipper> can any1 tell me how can i put jdownloader on the panel cause i can't seem to find it?
<Nato> Hi to All
<painkiller> hi
<Dr_Willis> !info jdownloader
<ubottu> Package jdownloader does not exist in lucid
<guntbert> Six6siX: it your system - but we gave you a sincere warning
<Six6siX> thanks.. :)
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  find its binary , add a launcher,
<nelson_> zipper: make a launcher and drag drop it on the panel..
<Six6siX> out of curiousity
<justin22885> ok
<gentookitty> Hey, is there someone here that can assist me installing a game on ubuntu through wine?
<Six6siX> how would you disable the root account?
<justin22885> .mozilla/firefox/plugins doesnt work
<doomed> can someone explian a little what does this mean? "<icedwater> Hmm ... As I said, I'm not sure how it works exactly, but you can try installing startupmanager in the liveCD environment, hopefully if you chroot first then call it using the command line it will work."
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  it basiucally 'was' disabled..
<gentookitty> I'm trying to install armies of exigo and I have an iso file of the game, How do i mount it in ubuntu?
<zipper> dr_willies i can't find it
<airtonix> zipper, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<zipper> dr_willies i dunno how to find it
<Six6siX> thats what i mean ...
<acicula> doomed, seems you are trying to fix grub?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  pay attention to what it installed and where. I dont know how you installed it.
<Nato> I have a question:
<zipper> airtonix lucid
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, via ppa.
<theGman> (Sry, got dc'd) So is there some OTHER place I can set the DNS for ALL my conn's? I am I stuck doing it in NM?
<zipper> Dr_willis i used wget
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  use the package manager synaptic, find the package, check its details/properties
<lee_> nato: what?
<airtonix> zipper, in terminal : whereis jdownloader
<deanc> mum: thanks
<Dr_Willis> zipper:   use the package manager synaptic, find the package, check its details/properties
<doomed> acicula: i messed up with my boot screen. i want to fix it now. i cant boot my system :( can you help?
<acicula> theGman, dns is typically dependent on your connection type, what are you trying to do exactly?
<guntbert> Six6siX: read the links you got from ubottu, especially https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  if 'jdownloader' works  from the cli.. then its in the default path.. just make the icon launch jdownloader
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, at the moment running jdownloader doesn't run it... i think there are problems with java at the moment.
<acicula> doomed, use the livecd to recover your system and fix grub
<nelson_> zipper: it's usually named jd or jd.sh ... hint: it's a bash script..
<MikeChelen> airtonix: try java --version
<acicula> !grub | zipper here is a description on how to recover grub once you boot
<ubottu> zipper here is a description on how to recover grub once you boot: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<zipper> Dr_willis In english please i pretty much don't understand what u said
<airtonix> MikeChelen, i have sufficient java version to run it.
<onetinsoldier> zipper: what's the name of the package? jdownloader? you'd do something like the following...  dpkg -L jdownloader
<IdleOne> Polemus: see http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/linux/index.aspx?id=1372 has detailed instructions
<roberto_> I'm getting a network error with Empathy today with MSN -- it was working yesterday -- how can I view what the error is ?
<xangua> Dr_Willis: could you tell zipper he can use the PPA¿ http://www.sucka.net/2010/05/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository/ looks like he put me in /ignore
<onetinsoldier> zipper: or...  dpkg -L jdownloader | grep bin
<doomed> acicula: ok thanks i will try
<lee_> doomed: if you can't boot your system then how are you on here?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  you may want to learn some more linux basics then.
<airtonix> MikeChelen, java version "1.6.0_20"
<theGman> acicula: I have a usb wifi conn, but I prefer to use google's dns servers 'cause they are much faster, but I don't see how I can set it in the conn without having to mess with the ip too...
<Dr_Willis> zipper: http://www.sucka.net/2010/05/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository/
<doomed> lee_: i mean cant boot my ubuntu partition. its the live cd
<lee_> doomed: got ya, thanks
<acicula> doomed, with newer versions you need the grub2 version of the page i think. but it comes down to booting your livecd, selecting recovery and issuing a command that resets/reinstalls grub or grub2
<Polemus> IdleOne: thanx... i got that
<Polemus> IdleOne: i'll keep trying
<MikeChelen> airtonix: that sounds alright
<Polemus> does anyone know how to set up a third monitor
<kleanchap> How do I do a system update in Ubuntu?
<doomed> acicula: my system doesnt boot after the grub menu. it stucks without the live cd
<Dr_Willis> Once installed, you can find  JDownloader within the Applications > Internet menu.
<acicula> doomed, you use the livecd to boot your installed system, thats what the recovery is for
<xcl> What's your system's version/
<minimec> Polemus: With USB to VGA or with a added card?
<acicula> doomed, so you avoid using your own hosed grub install
<lee_> kleanchap: go to system>>Administration>>Update Manager
<drcode> hi all
<deanc> I have a database backup on server1. I have another box on the same network I can ssh to using "ssh <boxname>". How can I copy the file from the machine im on to the other networked box?
<acicula> theGman, select dhcp adress only and fill in your custom details
<Polemus> one gpu(two monitors) one onbaord vga...
<doomed> acicula: ok so what should i do now?
<airtonix> MikeChelen, nvm its running
<zhxk> how can i install ubuntu harddisk way?
<Polemus> minimec: ne gpu(two monitors) one onbaord vga...
<zipper> dr_willies i installed it thru this .jd thingy
<xcl> What's your system's version/
<Polemus> minimec: both monitors on GPU works
<acicula> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bazhang> zhxk, read the links sent to you
<drcode> I have ubuntu 9.04 with AR2413 wifi pci card, I got very slow transfer
<kleanchap> lee_, thnx!
<diddly> hi all, how can i use the xf86-video-nv driver instead of nouveau?
<airtonix> MikeChelen, i stopped the initial launch of it and it must of corrupted the ~/.jdownloader/jdupdate.jar
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  no idea. I used the ppa.
<bazhang> !install > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<lee_> kleanchap: np
<theGman> acicula: Does that mean I'm to specify an IP too? It's not my conn but a relative's so I'm not sure how that will work...
<bazhang> !dualboot > zhxk
<drcode> Any idea ?
<dnivra> I know this is the wrong channel to ask but #videolan is a bit unresponsive. does anyone know a good guide on how to stream a video in VLC in ubuntu?
<minimec> Polemus: Are both devices using opensource drivers?
<Polemus> GPU uses nvidia rd drivers...
<acicula> doomed, if you insert the livecd do you get the recovery option mode at the boot?
<Dr_Willis> zipper: installing jdownloader via the ppa, and  getting flashgot going on firefox to work with it.. took me all of 30 sec.. running jdownloader now. its 'updateing' somthing
<Polemus> minimec: GPU uses nvidia 3d drivers
<mum> deanc look up scp
<Polemus> minimec: onboard doesn't get picked up by system
<airtonix> zipper, you actually have the sources.list file for the jdownloader ppa on your system. so that leads me to believe you installed it from ppa
<gerardo_> exit
<acicula> theGman, dhco adress only does what it says, it only sets the adress and gateway received via dhcp and relies on existing or custom settings for dns etc
<MikeChelen> airtonix: quitting while the program runs shouldn't cause problems, unless it was during the installation
<doomed> acicula: i dont think it came. what is it called ?
<acicula> doomed, recovery i think
<MikeChelen> airtonix: maybe check to see if there still a jdownloader or java process running
<zipper> airtonix but its not inside the internet menu...
<|corpse|> minimec: I belive i did the workaround correctly. I have no change in performance
<acicula> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<doomed> acicula: ok thanks let me see
<airtonix> MikeChelen, no. i just removed ~/.jdownloader and it started up (although it took quite a while to start up)
<theGman> acicula: Ah, thx. Not enough brain cells assigned to the iss. :P
<acicula> hmm thats not it
<maxo> when I start ubuntu, the icon indicators in the panel don't render properly. Is anyone else having this problem?
<minimec> Polemus: There I see a problem. First... normally onboard GPU is disapled, when another card is added. SOme BIOS allow you to reactivate teh card, some not.
<MikeChelen> airtonix: ok, you can remove ~/.jdownloader again if it won't start now
<acicula> doomed if you get it right it will ask you what system disk you want to use as root, which should be the disk that holds your ubuntu installation
<Polemus> minimec: i set onboard to "Always on" in bios
<Roasted> is medibuntu still down?
<acicula> doomed, then we check the grub version with grub-install -v
<minimec> |corpse|: I you set the snd entry for kms to '0' and run update-initramfs... ?
<doomed> acicula: i can modify the grub list. what should i do in it now?
<airtonix> zipper, 1) remove the ~/.jdownloader folder, in terminal type : rm ~/.jdownloader -rf  2) run jdownloader : in terminal type : /usr/bin/jdownloader
<danilo> ciao sono niki
<deanc> I elevated myself using "sudo -s"
<acicula> dooglus, im confused, you set your normal grub does not work
<deanc> how do i go back to normal user
<acicula> deanc, logout
<guntbert> deanc: ctrl+d
<zipper> airtonix nothing came out
<deanc> thanks guntbert
<|corpse|> minimec: I ran the update but i did not change kms to 0, i missed that part
<airtonix> zipper, you need to wait. java is slow
<netharis> hey guys, does any of you know what is the matter with fglrx @ 10.04?
 * xangua impressed of how can one make an easier task the hardest of all
<minimec> Polemus: You could try to uninstall the nvidia dirver and use the opensource nouveau driver... NO 3d :(  With tehse settings I guess Xrander recognizes both cards.
<acicula> netharis, can you phrase that as a specific question
<pkp> hey, i have an issue with making a bootable usb disk
 * Dr_Willis wonders what jdownloader actually does.
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: I can confirm it takes 30 seconds if that to install jdownloader from PPA
<airtonix> zipper, if you canceled the launch then you need to remove the ~/.jdownloader folder again. because interupting the initial launch corrupts the files within.
<netharis> for instance, netharis@FOX:~$ fglrxinfo
<netharis> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, pretty much the same as tucan.
<pkp> it makes it and when checked with fdisk, it shows that it is bootable, i think it's something to do with some BIOS thing
<Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  taking me longer to read the docs and figure out what it does. :)  there is some JD Update going on ritght now however.
<zipper> airtonix: Its loading shitty slow
<ProfessorBacon> every time i think about upgrading ubuntu i think about how much i don't want to deal with mythtv issues.  anyone have a trip report for me?  good/bad?
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: yup same here
<airtonix> zipper, thats java for you.
<acicula> netharis, what is it supposed to do/what does google say about the error?
<bazhang> zipper, no cursing
<Polemus> minimec: thanx... not ideal though, but let me try
<netharis> and nexuiz and other 3d apps won't load, dealing with this error
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  will it help me download videos from  http://rathergood.com  :)
<IdleOne> !language | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<minimec> |corpse|: options radeon agpmode=-1, options radeon modeset=0 <-- sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<pkp> but i wanted to know, what do i add to grub.cfg to make it boot from the usb drive
<netharis> it's a known issue but, all the solutions the say, didn't work for me
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, 1) find link for something on rapidshare 2) insert link to tucan 3) start it 4) do something else 5)marvel at automatically downloaded file from rapidshare
<randomusr_> how can I create a shortcut that points to another folder?
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, it might do, i prefer tucan to jdownloader because the plugins are in python format.
<acicula> randomusr_, yeah with ln
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  heh.. err.. i got a firefox extension that auto does that allready.. :) but  i imagine this is all against the Rapodshare EULA.
<netharis> @randomusr_, make a symblink
<xangua> Dr_Willis: better to just copy the videos from your /tmp directory
<minimec> |corpse|: so '-1' forces pci mode '0' disables KMS kernel mode settings.
<|corpse|> minimec: ok trying that now, in the workaround he has modeset=1
<netharis> ln -s /something/smth
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, tucan uses some OCR lib too
<zipper> airtonix it is still not loading i guess it hangs or something?
<acicula> netharis, then i dont know :/, i havent tried flgrx on my system
<minimec> |corpse|: I now. We gonna try a variant ;)
<greezmunkey> would someone address me by my nick, testing notify
<acicula> greezmunkey
<airtonix> zipper, possibly. did you remove the ~/.jdownloader directory/folder ?
<netharis> aha, thx
<greezmunkey> acicula: thanks, works :)
<zipper> airtonix Nope
<Dr_Willis> ther we go. jdownloader all installed...
<airtonix> zipper, do that first
<airtonix> zipper, in a terminal type : rm ~/.jdownloader -rf
<onetinsoldier> netharis: just want to let you know, the fglrx driver is working ok on my system. don't know what wrong on yours. sorry
<randomusr_> netharis, how can I create a symbolic link?
<RevChas> I've run into a weird problem. I just updated all my packages, and now I can't log in through the console, but I can log in via ssh. If I change my password to a much shorter one (8 chars instead of 13) I can log in through the console.
<netharis> in your terminal
<pkp> hey, i have an issue with making a bootable usb disk,  it makes it and when checked with fdisk, it shows that it is bootable, i think it's something to do with some BIOS thing. but i wanted to know, what do i add to grub.cfg to make it boot from the usb drive
<netharis> cd to the folder you would like
<magicbronson> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2 says lucid's final release would be on 4/29 -- is there a status update?
<netharis> and enter
<airtonix> zipper, that folder is only containing the updater and configuration (which gets replaced on first launch if its not there)
<netharis> ln -s /path/to/file
<zipper> airtonix alright i've already done it but nothing is coming out
<netharis> it will create a symbolic link
<bazhang> magicbronson, long since released
<IdleOne> magicbronson: it has been released (on the 29th) and running nicely for me
<airtonix> zipper, you're not supposed to recieve any output from that command
<magicbronson> bazhang, IdleOne: oh, thanks
<bazhang> !notes > magicbronson
<ubottu> magicbronson, please see my private message
<zipper> airtonix tell u what i am gona reformat the whole thing again
<airtonix> zipper, lol ?
<magicbronson> ubottu: much appreciated
<Dr_Willis> reformating to get jdownloader working? how.. weird
<zipper> airtonix i can't take it anymore
<airtonix> zipper, bye!
<onetinsoldier> netharis: do you have the following file? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netharis> yeap
<|corpse|> minimec: ok, changes are made. Gonna reboot and ill be back
<danilo_> divxita
<justin22885> anyone know how to get transparent windows on linux?.. i have the bar at the top and the borders are transparent, but how do i get the body of the windows to do it?
<onetinsoldier> netharis: if not, you might need to run 'aticonfig --initial' as root
<netharis> it's the default
<Dr_Willis> add a new user. run jdownloader from the menus.. it should set itself up
<zipper> airtonix i will be back later on how to install it
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, lol
<minimec> |corpse|: ok
<danilo_> ciao sono niki
<netharis> root@FOX:/home/netharis# aticonfig --initial
<netharis> Found fglrx primary device section
<netharis>  Unable to find any supported Screen sections
<Dr_Willis> justin22885:  check out compiz and the ccsm tool you can set up where ya can transparentify windows on the fly
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | justin22885
<ubottu> justin22885: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<justin22885> i have compiz and ccsm, however, it wont fade the body of the window, just the borders
<onetinsoldier> netharis: don't know. perhaps try renaming the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and running it again
<Cyanide_> ne v
<airtonix> justin22885, its not a passive effect. this only happens from user input
<airtonix> justin22885, the A.D.D plugin
<netharis> did that, restarting the x server now, thx
<RevChas> Can anyone help me with my console login problem?
<Cyanide_> ho un portatile che non ne vuol sapere di collegarsi alla rete protetta con wpa
<guntbert> !it | Cyanide_
<ubottu> Cyanide_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<guntbert> RevChas: what is the problem?
<atomati> I am trying to figure out why play/pause forward etc. buttons aren't responding for me when watching videos on sites. For example youtube, also other sites with video load but will not play video. I'm thinking its goto do with adobe. Can any one point me into the right direction please?
<Cyanide_> oppsss sorry
<RevChas> I've run into a weird problem. I just updated all my packages, and now I can't log in through the console, but I can log in via ssh. If I change my password to a much shorter one (8 chars instead of 13) I can log in through the console.
<undecim> atomati: It's a flash bug. Nothing much you can do about it
<iosonoio> hello! anyone know if in the ubuntu 10.04 are the rt200usb driver present?
<atomati> oh, ok :(
<aguitel> how to know the drivers in use in my system
<undecim> atomati: other than use spacebar to play/pause video and arrow keys to fast forward/rewind
<onetinsoldier> aguitel: on the command line --> lsmod
<CloudMonkee> omfg get that bug that hinders the whole OS
<pokeh> Hey, how can I change the RhythmBox global control hotkeys on Lucid?
<undecim> atomati: If you click on the flash video to give it focus, you can usually use keyboard shortcuts
<freeman> anyone here using Ubuntu Lucid?
<aguitel> onetinsoldier, thanks
<pokeh> freeman: yes
<CloudMonkee> anyone get that big bug on OS 10.04 that hinders your OS from functioning correctly?
<Dr_Willis> atomati:  some possible fix's at => http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<onetinsoldier> aguitel: you're welcome
<freeman> you know the Mail icon? applet thingy?
<its> hello
<freeman> how do you restore it if you lose it?
<guntbert> RevChas: one idea: it could be a matter of wrong keyboard settings - or so -- please change your password to a long one but without any "special" characters and try to login from console again
<iosonoio> hello! anyone know if in the ubuntu 10.04 are the rt200usb driver present?
<nelson_> pokeh: System -> preferences -> Keybindings
<acicula> CloudMonkee, what big bug
<MikeChelen> freeman: that is indicator applet?
<pokeh> freeman: It's under add to panel
<minimec> pokeh: I think you do that in the keyboard-shortcuts tools in the system preferences menu
<freeman> yeah, it handles Empathy AND Evolution
<CloudMonkee> acicula, it's a window's manager bug. it just stops functioning
 * freeman tries looking there (for the third time)
<atomati> ty for the answers, I'll start with that
<CloudMonkee> acicula, you can no lnoger control your windows.. i had to migrate back to 10.04
<freeman> ok ty!
<acicula> CloudMonkee, migrate back to 10.04 ? from where
 * freeman should be nominated for "Noob of the Day"|
<CloudMonkee> i mean 9.10 hehe
<freeman> ty, MikeChelen & pokeh
<acicula> CloudMonkee, i see, what window manager where you using?
<Noiano_> is it possible to perform a netinstall making client download packages from local network and not the internet?
<roberto_> I need help with Nautilus-actions
<CloudMonkee> the standard one.
<acicula> Noiano_, yes, you have to create a local repository
<MikeChelen> freeman: that applet has a funny name :)
<pokeh> Does anyone know how to configure rhymbox to support playback control with an IR remote control? I have LIRC, and my remote is being recognized and the buttons are detected when pressed, I just can't get Rhytmbox to map itself to them..
<acicula> CloudMonkee, did the window decorations disappear or did the screen just freeze entirely
<CloudMonkee> acicula, i have no rela knowledge of ubuntu. I was using the one you get automatically... Is GNOME the name of one?
<RevChas> guntbert: That works, but I'm still puzzled because I've been using this keyboard since last year.
<CloudMonkee> acicula, the top window where it has the name of the box it controls dissapeared
<Noiano_> acicula, how? I mean I successfully create the ftfp thing etc but the client connect to the internet, not to local network in order to download installation packages
 * Dr_Willis wonders what CloudMonkee 's original bug was.
<acicula> CloudMonkee, Gnome is the environment, metacity is the default windows manager
<theGman> How does one downgrade a specific app to a specific vers? Wine for instance..?
<acicula> CloudMonkee, yeah that is metacity crashing alright
<bazhang> theGman, use the wine repos
<freeman> MikeChelen: yeah it couldn't be more vague, tbh
<acicula> !netinstall | Noiano_
<ubottu> Noiano_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> !pin | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<CloudMonkee> acicula, how would i get passed this problem. I truly hate 9.10.
<bazhang> theGman, info on their site, perhaps in #winehq as well
<Dr_Willis> theGman:  in the past ive also removed wine. then downloaded/installed the specicic version i needed
<magicbronson> i have update-manager-core installed but no update-manager executable is on my PATH. is there a command you can run to tell what package provides a particular executable?
<acicula> CloudMonkee, you'd have to start metacity manually and see the output of why it crashes
<RevChas> guntbert: Did something change in the authentication stuff that it now won't work properly with a close paren, ), in the password?
<|corpse|> minimec: it may have gotten worse
<magicbronson> (trying to upgrade from karmic to lucid)
<minimec> pokeh: In fact you have to configure gnome, as these keys are loaded with the gnome-settings-daemon. They also work with Exaile, Banshee, Listen...
<guntbert> RevChas: it seems that there happened something in the meantime --- after log in check your keyboard - and there are keyboard settings in the gdm too
<magicbronson> (using instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2)
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  if you mean the 'title bar/controlls vanished' then set up where you use metacity not compiz.
<CloudMonkee> acicula, is there a different windows manager htat I can use?
<pokeh> minimec: okay, how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  the tool 'fusion-icon' can help automate this and recover when compiz crashes
<geolr> Hi there! In Nautilus how to get a adressfield where I can type
<theGman> Dr_Willis: Thx! In an other dist I used that was "frowned upon" so I thought I had better ask first...still new to ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  theres dozens of window manages you can use
<acicula> CloudMonkee, loads, metacity and compiz are provided as default, under appearances when you select the lower listed options for more graphic gimmicks it will switch to compiz windows manager
<magicbronson> oh, this is a server that's not running X
<guntbert> RevChas: no, but your keyboard may deliver a completely different character :)
<Dr_Willis> theGman:  wine is very much a 'hammer it till it works with your app you need to run' sort of thing
<minimec> |corpse|: Hmm... You can open a console and  'sudo rm /etc/modropbe.d/radeon.conf and then run sudo update-initramfs -u -k -all again. Like that, everythig is undone.
<gigasoft> is ubuntu any good?
<blocky> does anyone know of a support channel for google docs?
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, wine is ajoke... especially for apps taht connect to the internet
<mophead> gigasoft : yes
<minimec> |corpse|: Still... There is some hope ;)
<jamal> hell yea
<jamal> ubuntu is good shit
<CloudMonkee> gigasoft, how dare you ask such an obvious question! of course it is!
<maco> jamal: language
<jamal> is the sky blue
<jamal> lol
<danutzmilea> can anyone help me install oss4 on xubuntu 10.04? i'm really lost
<gigasoft> well, why it it so good?
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  hmm.. from someone that dident even know what gnome was.. I dont think I put much value in that statment. sorry.   Wine has worked very well for me in a great many apps.
<|corpse|> minimec: ok cool, im going through synaptic and removing everything that has to do with flgrx and ati, is that a bad idea?
<lantizia> jamal, no
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jamal> easy
<jamal> pop the cd in
<jamal> boot to cd
<jamal> install ubuntu
<jamal> done
<FloodBot1> jamal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Dr_Willis finally got wine to run Lord Of the Rings Online.
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, i don't like it as much. it still has bugs
<theGman> Dr_Willis: It would seem that the "pinning" option is the opposite to what I need. I am on 10.04 and the wine vers installed is: wine-1.1.42 but I need to downgrade to at least 1.1.5...
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  so does most software.
<jamal> i haven't found any pugs yet
<roberto_> is there a chanal for gnome or nautilus ?
<sburwood> Let's say I have a list of people that I want to keep with various informations (address, phone number, etc).  Where do I go to find the program to organize that?
<minimec> pokeh: Check in xev, what exact output you get, whe you press some multimedia buttons on the keyboard. You should also have that info in the shortcuts menu I told you.
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, wow, i can't believe you're making a big deal out of opinions
<jamal> contact
<guntbert> roberto_: its for ubuntu in general
<acicula> roberto_, there is #gnome probably
<bazhang> roberto_, /msg alis list *term*
<nelson_> roberto_, ask your question..
<lantizia> roberto_, you need the GNOME IRC network for those two
<theGman> sburwood: Evolution will do that for you.
<lantizia> roberto_, irc.gnome.org
<mophead> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with flash in firefox 3.6.3. Audio won't play but video is fine.  I updated the adobe flash plugin to Ubuntu APT and it worked but when I rebooted the computer it stopped working again.
<roberto_> lantizia: thank you
<respire> what's the correct way to change the time servers ubuntu syncs with?
<mgolisch> the official gnome channel is on gimpnet irc network
<theGman> sburwood: There many others too. :)
<respire> does it only use ntpdate not ntpd?
<pokeh> minimec: interesting, xev isn't detectic the keypresses.. however LRIC is..
<sburwood> theGman: Can I use Thunderbird?  Also, I'd like to put the listing seperate from anything else
<greezmunkey> Does this mean anything to you?: gdm-simple-slave[727]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory (from /ver/log/daemon.log)
<nelson_> sburwood, you can find software at www.gnomefiles.org.. or in synaptic package manager..
<pokeh> minimec: Oh, and my multimedia keyboard buttons work 100% it's the remote control that isn't.
<minimec> |corpse|: Oh my god... I really sorry, but you never told us, that I did not know, that you tried to install some fglrx packages. That driver doesn't work for more than a year now. How did you install that one?
<Guest58217> I can't set my windows share to mount every time I boot a computer. How can this be done?
<sburwood> nelson_: I tried "list", "members" as filters but no go in Synaptic
<danutzmilea> i cant install oss4 on xubuntu 10.04. can anyone help, please?
<guisepe> ubuntu.es
<onetinsoldier> sburwood: does it need to be a gui app? i there's an ncurses one named 'abook'
<minimec> pokeh: So you have to map the output of the multimedia keys to your lirc.conf...
<acicula> danutzmilea, how are you installing oss4?
<sburwood> I'd prefer something easy to use ... and why not gui?
<theGman> sburwood: Sure you can use tbird. It will even keep your email accts separate if you have +1
<|corpse|> minimec: software manager, when the default jocky-gtk didnt seem to work
<onetinsoldier> sburwood: ok, then maybe try 'rubrica'
<respire> am i supposed to use vi directly to edit things in /etc/default or are there ubuntu commands which will keep everything working if you change your system of doing things
<sburwood> theGman: What do you mean +?
<sburwood> +1
<cmpsalvestrini> Guest58217: I think you'd have to modify the fstab? Not too sure anymore it's been a year or so of living windows-free for me
<respire> "the proper way"
<The_Explorer> If i wanted to skip using google and search the internet with a local script, is it possible?
<nelson_> sburwood, and 'contact' ?
<theGman> sburwood: Though, evolution is already installed with gnome snd will also do both PIM and email. :)
<RevChas> guntbert: I can't seem to find a keyboard layout that will let me type ). I have another Ubuntu host and it has no problems.
<Elladan> Has anyone found a fix for folding@home in Lucid?  It looks like the F@H people screwed up, but I still want to waste electricity.
<minimec> |corpse|: jockey didn't work, because there is no driver for your card ;) Means gtk-jockey did work...
<theGman> sburwood: +1 = more than one. :)
<RevChas> guntbert: And I use a KVM switch to flip between hosts.
<Guest58217> cmpsalvestrini, tried that already
<Addle> Hello
<wk_exeon>  hdmi vid wont work on 10.04
<mophead> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with flash in firefox 3.6.3. Audio won't play but video is fine.  I updated the adobe flash plugin to Ubuntu APT and it worked but when I rebooted the computer it stopped working again.  Any ideas?
<danutzmilea> well, i've downloaded the deb, tried the terminal, got a bunch of errors (dpkg -i bla bla) then removed it... then tried the package archive thingy that usually makes it all happen and nothing, still a bunch of errors. oh yes... and first i removed alsa and pulseaudio using a guide i found on the web
<theGman> sburwood: I have approx 10 diff email addys :P
<minimec> |corpse|: uninstall all fglrx driver and reinstall all xorg and mesa packages with your synaptic tool.
<danutzmilea> osstest doesnt work at all
<|corpse|> minimec: ok working on that now
<acicula> danutzmilea, there are oss4 packages in the repository, why not use those
<danutzmilea> now i'm stuck without any sound
<minimec> |corpse|: Also that config too.
<theGman> Dr_Willis: So, since pinning is sort of opposite what I need, how would one dg wine to 1.1.5?
<|corpse|> minimec: the radeon.conf?
<Guest58217> is it possible to mount a filesystem in any folder?
<theadmin> Where is an nmap channel?
<theadmin> Guest58217: Generally yes
<danutzmilea> i dont really know which ones... oh, and by repository you mean the ubuntu software thingy?
<minimec> |corpse|: Hmm... You can open a console and  'sudo rm /etc/modropbe.d/radeon.conf and then run sudo update-initramfs -u -k -all again. Like that, everythig is undone.
<theGman> Guest58217: As long as the folder exists and isn't a system folder (meaning you have access to it as your user)
<gregorio_> supprot italian pls
<theadmin> ubottu: it | gregorio_
<ubottu> gregorio_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<acicula> danutzmilea, yeah, those are packaged to work with ubuntu, so i'd start with installing those and removing the debs you installed manually
<nelson_> sburwood, see http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=70
<Guest58217> theadmin, also, if I can open a network path to a windows share, then shouldn't I also be able to create a symlink and expect it to work?
<danutzmilea> i already removed the debs (dpkg -r bla bla)
<benja> hola
<benja> hablan español?
<theadmin> Guest58217: Well... I think so.
<danutzmilea> i'll try the repository then, thanks
<max0> hey all, as I've upgraded to 10.04, the wallpaper option in compiz (to use different wallpaper in each workspace) is missing, has this been removed or it's just in some different location?
<theadmin> ubottu: es | benja
<lantizia> !es benja
<ubottu> benja: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest58217> does no one do this?
<sburwood> thx everyone
<sburwood> bye
<Elladan> Guest58217: It depends on how you open the network path.  If you do it from nautilus, it tends to use some userspace browser stuff instead of actually mounting it.
<Guest58217> Elladan, if I open it from the "Connect to Server" it mounts on my desktop
<RevChas> guntbert: OK, here's the weirdest part. It appears that the Shift, Ctrl and Alt keys do nothing while I'm trying to type into this hosts console, but on any other host it works just fine.
<|corpse|> minimec: should i be using the x.org binary driver?
<Guest58217> Elladan, how hard can it be to get it to mount there every time?
<wk_exeon> i need help wit hdmi vid netbook to tv
<deletet> need help i need to install ubuntu  like lvm becouse i have 2 hdd   anyy ideea
<minimec> |corpse|: That is the best and only choice besides VESA for your card. I am running a radeon 9600 mobility on my laptop. I am quiet happy with the performance.
<theGman> Anyone on how to downgrade an app since pinning won't work for me?
<danutzmilea> acicula, i definetly have no idea what i'm doing... i dont know which to install... says there the oss base package is already installed
<Necrosporus> I have added my phone to bluetooth
<danutzmilea> but when i try to run the mixer thingy there's a gstreamer error
<Necrosporus> I have set up broadband wireless connection
<Guest58217> here's my line from /etc/fstab that's not working smb://Server/WindowsUser$/ /home/randomusr/Desktop/WindowsShare smbfs  defaults 0 2
<kleanchap> I am trying to install VirtualBox additions on Ubuntu but I am getting the message that only root can install these tools.  How do I switch or install as root?
<Necrosporus> How can I now connect?
<Elladan> Guest58217: It doesn't look like it.  When I do connect to server it still seems to use a userspace browser
<|corpse|> minimec: Version: 2.8.723.1-0ubuntu3 (xorg-driver-fglrx)?
<mateobur> Hello
<minimec> kleanchap: sudo 'your command'
<greezmunkey> If I don't have a sound card here, is there really any reason for me to reinstall ubuntu-restricted...
<Guest58217> Elladan, is there any way to mount it on each boot?
<mateobur> I can't see the tray notifications of ubuntu one in my tray, how can I enable this ?
<max0> my volume icon disappeared from the tray area, any idea how to get it back?
<Elladan> Guest58217: Yes.
<minimec> |corpse|: No fglrx. uninstall all these fglrx packages.
<|corpse|> minimec: or 1.6.13.0-1ubuntu5 (xserver.xorg-video-radeon)
<|corpse|> ok all fglrx packages are gone
<Necrosporus> How to connect my ubuntu machine to the internet?
<kleanchap> minimec, thnx!
<Guest58217> Elladan, I've added the line See above to mount, but this does not work. Could it be that I need to pass the username and password to the server?
<Necrosporus> I have gprs-enabled mobile phone with bluetooth support
<minimec> |corpse|: yes.
<Elladan> Guest58217: You need to use a real filesystem level mount if you want it to work transparently, either fusermount (?) or smbfs.
<Elladan> Guest58217: Oh, let me scroll up.
<mcsmurf> when I try to suspend to RAM (Ubuntu 9.10) and only get a blinking cursor at the top left corner of the screen, does this indicate a driver/kernel module problem? does the blinking cursor mean it waits for something?
<minimec> |corpse|: reinstall also all installed libmesa* packages.
<deletet> Elladan,  now somthing about lvm ?
<Guest58217> Elladan, tell me how close that line is to correct
<wk_exeon> i need help wit hdmi video config on 10.04
<Elladan> Guest58217: Can you /msg me the line?  I don't seem to have it in my scrollback
<theGman> So, no one on the downgrading an app Q then? Hmmm...
<theGman> :P
<theGman> brb
<acicula> danutzmilea, if you dont know what you are doing why not stick with alsa/pulseaudio instead of using tutorials which may not even be valid/relevant for your system? from what i gather the software oss4 packages are packaged for ubuntu 10.04, so if it says they are installed you will just need to configure them and your system to use the oss4 subsystem
<roberto_> lantizia: do you know how can I list the chanels on irc.gnome.org ? /list doesn't do it
<ashdojfie> hello
<youcker> hi
<acicula> roberto_, not all irc servers support /list, which is the only way to list channels
<ashdojfie> i have problem on boot
<minimec> wk_exeon: We need GPU Model and Driver opensource/closedsource?
<ashdojfie> the system cannot mount filesystem normally and mount it only in read-only mode
<acicula> !downgrade| theGman
<ubottu> theGman: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<acicula> ashdojfie, its ussually caused by a filesystem error that it cannot fix
<danutzmilea> acicula, alsa and pulseaudio are making a buzzing sound... oss4 worked for me on ubuntu 9.04
<roberto_> acicula: thank you
<ashdojfie> nad how can i resolve?ù
<ashdojfie> i should reinstall all?ù
<unclemantis> #apache is not about apache anymore :( Can I get some subdomain help in here?
<acicula> ashdojfie, did you reset/change bios settings recently?
<ashdojfie> no
<ashdojfie> i controlled with fdisk and partition is ok
<acicula> the system tells you to run fsck with some options, does that work/finish?
<dgriffin831> HI, I currently have 2 linux distros dual booting on my macbook. Both are ubuntu based (one 8.10, one 10.04).. Id like to make the 10.04 grub the default bootloader, any ideas?
<ashdojfie> the strange item is that in read-only mode i can see all
<Elladan> Guest58217: Yes, I believe you need a user= and pass= in there
<ashdojfie> so the mount problem where is?
<Elladan> Guest58217: See man mount.smbfs or man mount.cifs
<acicula> ashdojfie, it mounts in read only because there are filesystem errors detected, the read only is to avoid corrupting the filesystem further
<ashdojfie> ok, so i should check the filesystem and retry?
<ashdojfie> is an ext4
<ashdojfie> what is the command for deep check?
<acicula> ashdojfie, yup, thats what the system tells you to do too i think?
<fynn> penguin42: I figured it out.
<penguin42> fynn: Yeh?
<_pg_> does anyone know how I can get all my precious typefaces from osx (fontbook) to Ubuntu Lucid?
<ashdojfie> is tto fast the message and in console it show me only a message like (cannot mount so mount filesystem in read-only)
<max0> dgriffin31: you have to edit your /etc/default/grub
<RevChas> guntbert: Any ideas on why the modifier keys might stop working?
<fynn> penguin42: it was actually several issues. the weirdest of which is the fact that defining a function inside .bashrc apparently broke the start procedure.
<ashdojfie> i look on dmesg but no message usefull
<acicula> ashdojfie, hold shift and pageup/down to scroll
<penguin42> fynn: Odd
<dgriffin831> Im currently dual booting 2 ubuntu based distros(8.10, 10.04) and currently the 8.10 GRUB is overriding the 10.04s.. Id like to have the 10.04 override it for less boot time. Any ideas on how to give priority to one of the bootloaders on seperate partitions?
<acicula> ashdojfie, dmesg will not hold anything pertaining to fsck, aside disk errors
<ashdojfie> ok i retry
<acicula> !repeat | dgriffin831
<ubottu> dgriffin831: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Xethron> How do I open the package manager in lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  are they TTF fonts?
<guntbert> RevChas: sorry no
<|corpse|> minimec: should i also load amd/ati driver wrapper?
<max0> dgriffin831: you have to edit your /etc/default/grub
<ashdojfie> can you give me the ommand for check ext4?
<ashdojfie> pleeeease ^^
<dgriffin831> thank you max
<acicula> dgriffin831, depends on how you want to boot, you can put bootloaders on individual partitions and use one grub to choose between them
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: some. they are a mixed bag
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  theres sevarl package manager programs . i always use synaptic.
<fynn> penguin42: so GDM doesn't start when I have a function defined in my .bashrc. I'm still not entirely sure why I should source my .bashrc in my .profile
<dgriffin831> each parition has its own version of grub right now
<Xethron> Is there a command to open the gui for the package manager? Coz I cant find it anywhere in lubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:   I tend to just copy the fonts all to my users .fonts dir.
<acicula> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<minimec> -pg- http://www.ubuntu4life.com/How%20to%20use%20OS-X-fonts%20in%20ubuntu
<max0> dgriffin831: change the default option and after that run sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  try 'synaptic'
<penguin42> fynn: weird
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: where is that?
<acicula> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<theGman> acicula: Ha, not trying to downgrade UBUNTU, just one app. :)
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  .fonts = users home dir
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  if you want them for all users. they go in some system dir.
<red> "Systems Testing" app is stuck on my screen
<Xethron> Dr_Willis, thanks, but there is another one that Gnome uses?
<red> I'd kill it but I'm unable to find what it's prcess name is
<acicula> theGman, works more less the same way, but you can try to remove it and fetch an older deb
<red> any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  /home/bubba/.fonts
<geolr> Hi all! I can not manage to type in an adress field in nautilus such as smb://192.168.0.123 Any hints? Ths
<Xethron> I think it was customly made by Ubuntu
<CloudMonkee> slackware > ubuntu
<acicula> ashdojfie, not sure but you check a disk with fsck <device>
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  theres dozens that you CAN use. 'synaptic' is the default one that most all deb/ubuntu based disrtos can use/include
<theGman> Guess I just do what Dr_Willis said and uninstall and install that specifiv vers. (you just said that I see :P )
<dgriffin831> max0   i do not have a /default/grub on either partition
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: How did you know my username was bubba.....
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  im working on my own ubuntu variant. called BubbaBuntu :)
<minimec> |corpse|: What is the exact name of that package?
<max0> dgriffin31: it's /etc/default/grub
<acicula> ashdojfie, it may stop and ask you to use a flag to fix errors automatically, which should be ok. If you dont know why your disk is corrupted or if it gives lots of errors maybe first boot a livecd and try to backup data from the readonly mounted disk so you dont loose data?
<dgriffin831> yes i know, its not there.
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: haha nice.
<ashdojfie> no loose data ^^
<ashdojfie> i'm junst in a live
<ashdojfie> :D
<ashdojfie> i try fsck
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, what will bubbabuntu emphasize on?
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  Whatever i feel like :)
<roberto_> getting really strange behavior with my dns. often times it works, really fast , but foten when I brwose it hangs looking up an address. or just pauses. if I go the the terminal and dig that address, it will return the address fairly quickly and suddenly the browser will find the address.
<acicula> ashdojfie, your livecd gives the error it cant mount its own root?
<|corpse|> minimec: xserver-xorg-video-ati X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper
<quatar-it> hi all! i have 2 questions for you.
<Dr_Willis> so far ive moved the controls back to the right. and  removed the theme/wallpapers i dont like.. and got some stuff preinstalled.
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, what do you feel like? i want to hear more about bubba
<red> roberto_: you could try using googles dns, it's address is 8.8.8.8 (secondary is 8.8.4.4 )
<ashdojfie> nono
<dgriffin831> max0 :   could it possibly be the /boot/grub/default ?
<ashdojfie> i use live for come in chat ^^
<guntbert> !ot | CloudMonkee
<ubottu> CloudMonkee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  go roll your own at https://build.reconstructor.org/#
<roberto_> red: it's lightning fast _always_ from dig from the commandline. it's just the broqwser that seems broken
<acicula> ashdojfie, when you check a disk make sure its not mounted then
<quatar-it> Can i register accounts on empathy without telling it my passwords? i don't want to store them, i want to type them all the times.
<red> yo uusing ipv6?
<minimec> |corpse|: yes
<acicula> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<roberto_> red: I thought no, how can I verify?
<tadas> hi
<acicula> roberto follow the instuctions on that alst link for your browser
<roberto_> acicula: thanks
<|corpse|> minimec: ok all mesa and xorg files installed without error. crossing fingers and rebooting
<wick94> hey guys
<minimec> |corpse|: Yeah...
<DJAshnar> Anyone here familiar with WUBI trouble shooting?
<wick94> is it possible to add sound notifications in gwibber
<daggs1> hello, does the ubuntu livecd has nfs4 and lvm2 support?
<ashdojfie> how can i make free the resourcxe? (fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy durante l'apertura di /dev/sda)
<Xethron> Dr_Willis, thanks. One more question. How can I install the developmental version of wine 1.1.44 instead of the current 1.0.1
<sebastian_> .
<tadas> i have karmic with kde on my pentium m 1.8g with ati bobility radeon x700. It uses battery within an hour, while windows xp works for more than 2.5h. How do i make my karmic use less energy?
<red> roberto_: check your connection settings
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  i think theres ppa's for it.. but if you really want the latest - you may need to use teh source.
<tadas> *mobility
<red> from the nm-applet in gnome-panel
<acicula> ashdojfie, make sure the disk is not mounted
<ashdojfie> not mount
<DJAshnar> When I install 10.04 via WUBI, and try to boot into it, it gives the error of "no WUBILDR"  Any thoughts?
<CQ> hello, I have a LVM volume which fails fsck with IO errors... I have it backed up, but what do I run to chekc it and get it to ignore bad blocks?
<Xethron> Dr_Willis, can't you use the package manager?
<acicula> ashdojfie, also you hvae to check a partiion, which is not /dev/sda, but !!for example!! /dev/sda1, or /dev/sda2
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with mysql-server-5.1 in lucid?  Upon installing the postinst script just sticks at "start mysql"
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  if you can find premade packages.. yes.. but if theres none.. well you cant.
<quatar-it> To all: is that a fatal bug? When I switch user (being still logged on) and then log out the second user, i expect to return to the first user locked screen. But not: i get into a black screen which doesn't respond to clic, hit on keyboard and so...
<SwedeMike> CQ: ignore bad blocks how?
<amanda_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<guntbert> !latest | Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<tjingboem> it takes 30 seconds after login in that i can use Ubuntu. can i shorten this period?
<daggs1> does the ubuntu livecd has nfs4 and lvm2 support?
<Dr_Willis> Xethron:  thats why i suggested finding the PPA's but even those may not be as up to date as source.
<ashdojfie> thanks now works ^^
<amabo> does anyone here have dockbarx working?
<CQ> SwedeMike: I know there's a bad block check command for devices, can't think of the name now, it's in a few crypto howtos for how to erase drives
<Dr_Willis> amabo:  it works fine here.
<acicula> SwedeMike, you can ignore badblocks by setting a flag in fsck that will ignore them, you typically dont want to do this
<amabo> Dr_Willis:  i keep getting errors...
<ddilinger> where are upstart jobs configured from?
<acicula> ddilinger, /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> amabo:  i followed --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/dockbarx-030-released-with-window.html
<acicula> /etc/init/ even
<CQ> SwedeMike: badblocks I think it is ... dows that work with LVM?
<SwedeMike> CQ: badblocks can scan a drive for bad blocks, but I don't really understand what it is you're trying to do.
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: is it invisible?
<Xethron> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  .fonts   Note the .
<amabo> thanks Dr_Willis
<DJAshnar> Any help on WUBI?
<CQ> SwedeMike: that, but the bad blocks are in an LVM volume ...
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  like all .FILES   they are hidden by default. it may not exist by default either.
<SwedeMike> CQ: yes, step back one step, and please descrive what it is you're trying to accomplish.
<acicula> CQ, you have badblocks, program and in fsck as a flag, it does not matter if you use LVM, thats just a fs abstraction layer. Badblocks is not a secure erase program, though you can use it to wipe a disc(sortof)
<CQ> SwedeMike: when I fsck /dev/mapper/lvmgroup-home I get IO errors. I want to fiy that
<BobPenguin> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu One, but it does not start up when I click on the application Icon. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04. Any hints?
<bsmith093> how do i make everything under a directory and all its sub directories owened by me
<acicula> bsmith093, chown has a recursive flag -R
<trism> quatar-it: about your empathy password question, it isn't implemented yet, but they are working on it (bugs https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24868 and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14003)
<CQ> bsmith093: look at the chown command chown -R youruser.yourgroup *
<Klick> i need a good webcam that works with ubuntu 10.04
<SwedeMike> CQ: fiy?
<GeekSquid> bsmith093: sudo chown username:username /directory -R
<guntbert> BobPenguin: there is #ubuntuone for support
<Klick> any suggestions?
<quatar-it> trism: thanks!
<CQ> SwedeMike: fix, sorry
<BobPenguin> thanks guntbert!
<bsmith093> so "sudo chown -R user"
<Dr_Willis> find ~ -user "root" -exec sudo chown -v "$USER"."$USER" {} +
<SwedeMike> CQ: so is this actually bad blocks on the drive, and you just want to zero the bad blocks (rewrite them with zeroes) or what do you want to do with the bad information?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Andy80> how can I know the minimum Ghz I can set my processor?
<CQ> SwedeMike: I just want the drive to work... all the data is backed up.
<greezmunkey> GeekSquid: That rolls in the group settings too?
<GeekSquid> bsmith: chown needs the user:group syntax
<guntbert> BobPenguin: Good luck :-)
<roberto_> I'm wrong about the commandline being always fast, it just hung doing it that way. I did apply the fix applicable to my computer from that ipv6 guide though
<bsmith093> how do i know what group im in
<SwedeMike> CQ: so what do you want to happen to the blocks that are bad?
<DJAshnar> So.  No help on wubi?
<dgriffin831> Does the grub-set-default command set the default partition in menu.lst or does it acctually choose which particular partitions grub to use?
<zipper> AH ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! imma back and i have fixed the  problemo airtonix
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  each user has a group thats the same as their uysername
<CQ> SwedeMike: get the drive to not use them
<roberto_> when it hung on fc08.deviantart.net this time, I went to the terminal and did a dig -- the result came back saying ;; Query time: 18 msec
 * Dr_Willis hides from zipper
<amanda_> What's control alt up do in compiz with the cube setting on?  I can't figure it out.  Is there a list somewhere?
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, do you have any type of degree in comp science, etc?
<roberto_> but it took like 15 seconds
<bsmith093> k thanks everybody
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  No.
<GeekSquid> greezmunkey: true, and in my world I do it by default, most of the time, there are rare instances where I will use something else, however my world is a single user env,
<DagonIT> Is there someway to select speakers?
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  I got a degree in agriaclutural engineering
<amanda_> CloudMonkee, he's just got the "one of the smartest guys in here" award
<zipper> Dr_Willis: how nice of u to say hi plus i have fixed da problemo
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  without resorting to a reformat/reinstall?
<acicula> CQ, SwedeMike typically drives manage badblocks themselves once detected, so you should not use badblocks to flag blocks yourself unless your disk is so far gone that it cant do that
<SwedeMike> CQ: so you're ok with file system corruption if rewriting the bad data with zeroes?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: well nope i reformated it
<Polemus1> i get an error: "getaddrinfo: name or service not known" when i try to use terminal service to rdp to a windows server 2003 box
<greezmunkey> GeekSquid: me to here, maybe that's one of those things you would only do an a machine owned by the user
<CQ> acicula: fsck doesn'T complete its run and tells me to run it manually...
<acicula> CQ, so run it manually and see what happens
<CQ> SwedeMike: i don't care about the data on that partition, i just backed it up
<zipper> Dr_Willis: now i can teach ppl to install it the safe way
<acicula> CQ, without the badblocks
<greezmunkey> I just realized the Brasero isn't included in Lucid...after installing k3b
<CQ> acicula: I get error messages for reading certain blocks, it then asks me if I want to ignore the error, and if I say yes, if I want to force a rewrite ...
<zipper> Dr_Willis: alright ciao
<GeekSquid> greezmunkey: Indeed, and in my expierence, most users here own their machines, or are super admins on them, so, they  can do what they want
<SwedeMike> CQ: then you can just mkfs that partition and restore, then the blocks will be fine when data is written to them again (if the drive still has spare sectors to use instead of the bad ones)
<tadas> i have karmic with kde on my pentium m 1.8g with ati mobility radeon x700. It uses battery within an hour, while windows xp works for more than 2.5h. How do i make my karmic use less energy?
<greezmunkey> GeekSquid: ;)
<acicula> CQ, that can happen, so force a rewrite
<SwedeMike> CQ: use smartctl (from smartmontools) to make sure you don't have too many reallocated sectors on the drive.
<CloudMonkee> tadas, that's one big difference.
<jose> KKLK
<jose> EN QUE ESTAN MI GENTE
<acicula> jose , what language?
<bsmith093> is chown always un doable
<tadas> CloudMonkee, and what is it?
<acicula> bsmith093, no there is no undo
<jose> NO SPIKE INGLISH
<CloudMonkee> tadas, have you tried to adjust the lighting(are we talking notebooks)
<greezmunkey> tadas: you can start by looking through /var/log/daemon.log - it will show you if laptop mode is working
<acicula> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jose> Y DEDONDE USTEDE SON
<jdalbert> hi
<progre55> hi people! I have karmic installed, it was working okay, but now when I turn the comp on, after "grub loading" it says "mount: mounting none on /dev failed: No such device." Any suggestions, please?
<maco> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Cozezien> ls
<Yum> !pt | jose
<ubottu> jose: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<greezmunkey> tadas: But, you better get your wading boots on...
<DiverDude> what version of skype do people in here use for ubuntu? I have installed v. 2.1.0.81 and for some reason the mic is not working
<carl_> hey dandare  can you help me last night http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ii5Fhh8n
<jose> I HAVE WINDOWS JJAJA
<SwedeMike> DiverDude: I am running that and it's working just fine.
<jdalbert> how can I adjust contrast in ubuntu please ?
<jose> YUM MY NAME IS
<bsmith093> no imean im doing this so i can copy folders off what was a system drive but im on a live cd  so it wouldn't let me cause i wasn't the owner. but im just going to resotre them later anyway so when i want to restore them can i just chown them all again?
<DiverDude> SwedeMike, on 10.04?
<SwedeMike> DiverDude: yes.
<tadas> today i did an experiment. I killed all unneccessary proceses-all damn sqls and apaches. And also used powertop. BUt after all the retuning the running time only increased to approx 1.4 hours with lighting set to 0%
<guntbert> jose: stop that
<KnightStalker> http://www.winehq.org/ => how accurate this works?(how much .exe files will it load?)
<Yum> jose, jajaja
<jose> OK
<greezmunkey> KnightStalker: I run adobe standard 6.0 on it with no problems - pretty heavy app.
<CQ> SwedeMike: running fsck now... what should I do with smarttools afterwards?
<dgriffin831> Im still having some trouble setting a specific partitions grub to override the other partitions.. file /etc/default/grub does not exsist.
<jose> FROM DOMINICAN REPUBLIC JOSE
<GeekSquid> bsmith093: you won't have to if you do it as sudo, then you are root and can do anything, regardless of ownership
<jose> YOU FROM DOMINICAN REPUBLIC JOSE
<Dr_Willis> KnightStalker:  totally depends on the specicc windows app.
<tadas> is it possible somehow to kill all the bells and whistles and to move to simplier GUI?
<guntbert> !es | jose
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | KnightStalker
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> KnightStalker: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bsmith093> so when i resotre the,m i can chown them to my rgular user again
<acicula> !pt | jose
<ubottu> jose: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<roberto_> how can I get audio with my msn in Evolution?
<SwedeMike> CQ: smartctl -a /dev/<device> and then you need to read and understand what the drive is saying about re-allocated sectors.
<jdalbert> Is there a way to adjust contrast on linux ? I've browsed on google, but haven't found any basic information
<greezmunkey> Apparantly the keyboard definition for the dominican republic needs some work...;)
<dbum> progre55:  I think you might be able to fix this problem with this thread.... gets your grub back in working order : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kahen> when Mono 2.8 and MonoDevelop 2.4 come out (with C# 4 features i.e. the DLR and 'dynamic'), will they be updated in Lucid, or do you have to wait for Maverick for them?
<minimec> tadas: Are you used to ubuntu and Linux? There are some options, but you gonna leave the official supported mainline of 10.04 Lucid.
<acicula> kahen, probably the latter, or maybe via ppa/ubuntu-backports
<CQ> SwedeMike: the hard drive /dev/sda or the LVM partition /dev/mapper/lvmgroup-home?
<Theravadan> i want to send F10 to gnome terminal but when i do thefile menu appears, how can i send f10 to the terminal?
<SwedeMike> CQ: sda
<bsmith093> so just to be clear no mater what i can always sudo chown anything to any user right?
<tadas> minimec, my first ubuntu was feisty, then dapper and hardy. And i also have a debian server and solve problems by pasting errors to google :)
<acicula> bsmith093, yes provided you have the permissions to do so
<carl_> can anyone help  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ii5Fhh8n
<zooko> Folks: I'm seeking indications of how many users there are left of Ubuntu Dapper, or indications of how quickly people upgraded from Dapper to newer editions (especially Hardy).
<GeekSquid> Theravadan: in the edit menu, keyboard shortcuts, deselect the second checkbox
<Dr_Willis> Theravadan:  check the profile settings in gnome-terminal, or other settings n the menu
<rusty222777> I want drivers for gma 500!!! :'(
<temon> are you know about personal time management?
<rusty222777> and lucid!!
<temon> in linux
<temon> lucid
<kraut> moin
<minimec> tadas: ;) OK. I guess that a lot of the difference you see is the ATI GPU POwer managment, which will be introduced in the 2.6.34 Kernel.
<bsmith093> ok thanks for the help i figurued chown had a recursive flag i just couldn't find it
<acicula> carl_, your sources list contains an invalid entry
<acicula> carl_, remove it and run apt-get update again
<guntbert> Theravadan: Edit/keyboard shortcuts/   right on top there are two checkboxes
<temon> moin???
<roberto_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<carl_> i removed it in system software sources and still get it
<Theravadan> GeekSquid, Dr_Willis, guntbert, thx
<roberto_> how can I get audio with my msn in Evolution?
<coder85644> guys
<coder85644> I have one doubt
<coder85644> how to connect with #gcj
<coder85644> I could not send messages there
<Theravadan> sweet, with htop you can add IO read/write columns
<minimec> tadas: You option is to ad that repository https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid and take a 2.6.34 kernel from here... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ Ther is also the undervolting option https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndervoltingHowto
<tadas> minimec, so i guess i should wait a couple of versions until GPU PM is introduced?
<GeekSquid> !register | coder85644
<ubottu> coder85644: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bsmith093> will permissuions carry over if i later copy some file to a windows machine
<tadas> aah
<minimec> tadas: You option is to ad that repository https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid and take a 2.6.34 kernel from here... http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ Ther is also the undervolting option https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndervoltingHowto
<dgriffin831> Im still having some trouble setting my 10.04s grub to override my 8.10's grub.. any ideas are appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  not really. NTFS/Vfat know nothing of linux permissions/ownership
<temon> are you know about personal time management?
<coder85644> GeekSquid: I registered
<infid> what gui toolkit is google Chrome made in? It's windows seem to act differently than every other app. For example, the maximize/minimize/close buttons are on the right side, even though all my other applications' windows are on the left side in lucid lynx
<minimec> tadas: That undervolting wiki is old, sorry.
<EL> UN CANAL EN ESPANIS QUIERO
<coder85644> I dont know why it is so
<George_e> Is there a way to make the location bar in Nautilus display the path as a textbox instead of as buttons?
<maco> !es | el
<ubottu> el: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coder85644> I could not send msgs to #gcj
<mophead> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with flash in firefox 3.6.3. Audio won't play but video is fine.  I updated the adobe flash plugin to Ubuntu APT and it worked but when I rebooted the computer it stopped working again.  Any ideas?
<coder85644> I'm new to chatzilla
<coder85644> so help me guhys
<greezmunkey> GeekSquid: that F10 comes in handy for htop thanks
<sweb> if i want set everything the default for Nautilus what must i do ?
<tadas> minimec, thanks
<GeekSquid> greezmunkey: tricks o'me trade
<tadas> i will try to do something about it:)
<jdalbert> Hi, is there a way to adjust contrast on linux ? I've browsed on google, but haven't found any information
<minimec> tadas: no problem ;)
<Dr_Willis> coder85644:  for starters its 'irc' - chatzilla is one of MANY irc clients out
<can__> hello! how can i open the the "service manager" via bash?
<Dr_Willis> coder85644:  for some channels on this network youmust be a 'registered' nickname.
<Dr_Willis> !register | coder85644
<ubottu> coder85644: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Theravadan> so what other neat stuff can htop do besides show me disk I/O per process
<kell05> Does anyone have any information on the pidgin-skype package?  I can't seem to find anything on it.  Does it work without skype being open?
<Dr_Willis> Theravadan:  check its man pages :)
<coder85644> thank u guys
<coder85644> I will check
<dgriffin831> Really nobody knows how to set grub default with 2 linux partitions?
<Theravadan> Dr_Willis, lol sorry
<BobPenguin> hey there.  Everytime I update my box my system breaks and I have to do a clean Install of everything, and that takes time. Is there any way I can upgrade and be sure my system will not break?
<infid> George_e: yes just click the button to the left of it that says 'toggle between button and text based location bar'
<roberto_> how can I get audio with my msn in Evolution?
<greezmunkey> George_e: I just get rid of it, it isn't really necessary
<trism> infid: chrome uses gtk, but it draws it's own window borders, but, if you got to options, personal stuff, under Appearance you can check "Use system title bar and borders" and it will match all your other apps
<BobPenguin> I mean upgrade to a new Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> Theravadan:  its customizeabe on the fly :) and does colors.. what Moar do ya want!
<infid> trism: thanks
<Theravadan> Dr_Willis, it's pretty. on my servers it's a lifesaver as I can ID who is reponsible for killing the disks
<om26er> BobPenguin, clean installs are good :)
<George_e> infid: To the left of it? There isn't a button there.
<kell05> bobpenguin: What sort of errors do you get?
<mum> i cant mount my usb dvd drive - no devices in /dev ..........  anyhelp?
<simosiam> I can't play wesnoth anymore and I got many application crash since I update to ubuntu 10.04
<raul_> is there any program that I can use to cut part of videos?
<roberto_> how can I get audio with Evolution?
<roberto_> oo geez
<vianocturna85> does anyone know what the irc channel for wine is?
<roberto_> how can I get audio with Empathy?
<airtonix> Theravadan, you might like to keep commandlinefu.com handy
<GeekSquid> raul_: there's gopchop, pitivi, avidemux, to name a few
<Meeko> What's a good mediaplayer that can connect, and list content, to a mediaserver (like mediatomb). Don't need a mediaserver applikation like XBMC.
<kell05> pitivi video editor
<infid> George_e: hmm, yeah in 9.10 there is, and in my desktop where i have 10.04 there isn't. not sure why, might be in the options somewhere
<raul_> GeekSquid would you recommend one of them?
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: I think ##wine
<Theravadan> airtonix, bookmarked, they speak my language
<infid> George_e: has to be an option since mine is stuck on the text-box only
<George_e> infid: searched the options... nothing there about that that I could see
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: your the only one in there lol
<George_e> Maybe I missed something though.
<GeekSquid> raul_: really depends on what I am doing, so no, I reccommend you try them all and see which one you like
<BobPenguin> Thanks om26er and kell05. Clean installs might be are good but are time consuming! I haven't seen any message errors, the things just freezes and I'm unable to boot anymore. Is this a common issue with system upgrades?
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: #winehq
<Guest27053> I
<jellow> vianocturna85: i think it's #winehq
<Guest27053> I want to download tor
<pokeh> how can I set rhythmbox to use LIRC commands?
<Guest27053> can you please give me a link
<vianocturna85> jellow: thanks
<raul_> GeekSquid thanks
<om26er> BobPenguin, you use wubi install?
<trism> George_e: it is an option, but I think it is only in gconf now, if you open gconf-editor, go to /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry and check it
<dgriffin831> Looking for someone with knowledge of running grub with multiple ubuntu partitions and grub installations..
<kell05> Bobpenguin:Not in my personal experience.  The machine I am on right now has made it through since hardy
<Guest27053> the tor website is blocked here, can you give me a link?
<George_e> trism: Thanks. That worked great... didn't even have to close the open windows!
<kell05> Bobpenguin: Could be the file changes you are making during the install.
<BobPenguin> om26er, no I do not use wubi. Well, maybe I should give it a try one more time. Is there any way I can prepare my box for the upgrade?
<om26er> BobPenguin, disable all ppas in software sources and then update-manager -d
<Theravadan> airtonix, i work with the author of bash and he basically rips out applications in shell script
<invalidrecord> hi guys any idea why flashplugin-non free wont work running 64
<kell05> Does anyone have any info on the pidgin-skype plugin?  Getting it to work? Running lucid?
<Six6siX> can anyone recommend what codec's i need for divx xvid ac3 mp3 etc..
<kell05> invalidrecord: 64-bit flash can be a pain in the bum to get working
<BobPenguin> kell05, I do lots of stuff with my system, like adding medibuntu repositories and such. I'd guess most users do that. Thanks om26er for the advice, I guess I'll try it later and keep my fingers crossed!
<arbo-> Six6siX, install vlc
<invalidrecord> kell05: yeah remember but thought it was fixed
<Glowball> invalidrecord: I've got repo's for 64 bit flash somewhere... Give me a second
<Six6siX> how do i set that as default player
<invalidrecord> Glowball: thanks!
<erUSUL> Six6siX: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Six6siX> ah okay
<Six6siX> thank you
<Dr_Willis> Guest27053:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<onetinsoldier> Six6siX: you might want to install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<GeekSquid> Guest27053: I do not believe any link to tor will be available in your country, the Iranian Govt. wants to see what you are doing on the net
<Six6siX> also I've managed to set vlc
<Dr_Willis> Six6siX:  right click on a video file, properties, set vlc to be the default
<venger> anyone else with a Sony-NEC optiarc CD-ROM drive (although may not be limited to that model) still hitting the installer issue where part way through it asks for you to Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.....' and press Enter problem?  Looks like I'll have to find the old bug on this and see if there was ever a fix
<Six6siX> yep..
<Six6siX> thx
<Glowball> invalidrecord: Have a look at https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<roberto_> I need help with Nautilus-actions -- anyone know it ?
<invalidrecord> Glowball: much appriciated
<Gintulis> how to chane burg theme?
<makaveli0129> anyone know location of log file for ssh login attempts?
<GeekSquid> venger: there may be a solution, sata or ide cdrom drive?
<onetinsoldier> makaveli0129: try --> /var/log/auth.log
<roberto_> I need help with Nautilus-actions -- anyone know it ? I have this beautiful little script http://www.pastebin.org/210835 and I want to implement it as a right-click action on image files
<carl_> how do i fix  this  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ii5Fhh8n i've went to system admin software sources and removed
<venger> GeekSquid, its sata
<Vigo> venger: Is that an Optiarc?
<Polemus1> is there an equivelent for "Windows Home Server" that i can use as a server the will backup my ubuntu pc's as well as serve as a media centre?
<venger> Vigo, yes
<kjele_> carl_: Go to that file and delete the n
<pokeh> Has anyone gottne RhythmBox to work with a remote control?
<venger> Vigo, this is old news since at least hardy i think
<carl_> kjele  how do i get to the file
<kjele_> carl_: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nilarimogard-webupd8-lucid.list
<Vigo> venger: Yes it is an old issue, looks like some have resolved it.
<DiverDude> Does anyone in here have experience with getting the scrolling functionality to work for a mouse-track-device on a lenovo desktop?
<greezmunkey> Well, there's a fix for a crazy error: When I would load gconf-editor, an error would show up like ./fonts.conf XML malformed (or similar) It turns out that the .fonts.conf file is full of invalid """'s !!!
<kell05> diverdude: seen the mouse settings?
<omar> what's the command to monitor network usage?
<venger> Vigo, I'd like to get the installer to work , maybe some hack in shell at the point it happens or something.  Otherwise I'll just go back to doing a debootstrap
<greezmunkey> I went through the file and replaced them all, no more error
<erUSUL> omar: iftop ? net applet monitor ? something else?
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: perhaps you want to have alook at the 'nautilus-script-manager' package
<Polemus1> is there an equivalent for "Windows Home Server" that i can use as a server that will backup my ubuntu pc's as well as serve as a media centre?
<romeus> hello
<kell05> omar:netstat I believe
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: perhaps you want to have alook at the 'nautilus-scripts-manager' package. there's both..... nautilus-script-manager, and nautilus-scripts-manager
<carl_> thx  kjele
<erUSUL> Polemus1: not in a do all package... but you can install samba; backup solutions and a media server to get the same funcionality
<roberto_> onetinsoldier: I heard they were even worse than nautilus-actions
<Vigo> venger: Still looking,
<venger> Vigo, additionally i didn't have the issue on desktop variant, but using alternate CD right now for LVM
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: oh, roger
<roberto_> onetinsoldier: I'm using nautilus actions -- or trying
<kjele_> carl_: You see the line with only n?
<carl_> yes
<Polemus1> erUSUL: will my ps3 pick up the media centre?
<carl_> remove n save
<venger> Vigo, ok yes i am searching as well and i appreciate the assist
<kjele_> carl_: Does it update now?
<carl_> yes
<romeus> after a failed upgrade, I did a fresh install of Lucid on my T60 (ATI Radeon X1400 - R300). Even though the LiveCD booted and installed fine, the first boot after installation froze with a screen corruption. It now only boots to the command line and recovery mode, resetting X defaults, and failsafeX have not helped.
<kjele_> carl_: Good
<erUSUL> Polemus1: depends... you mean upnp mp3 devices and such ? and ipod ? you have to do your research ....
<Polemus1> erUSUL: i guess being a noob to ubuntu, and changing all systems to it was a bit premature :)
<Vigo> venger: This one looks like a relevant one, the wait out time thing, I recall that on one box, are also other good data here:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090926
<kjele_> romeus: You sure the cd is not defected?
<moro> sometimes my computer starts with login prompt......... and when I enter the correct info... I get nothing but the starting prompt. NO GUI on bootup. Ill shut it down, and restart...and then I get my desktop gui
<meteorfox> #openarena
<minimec> romeus: There is definitly a problem with the ati r300 driver. REad that bug and workaround, even if it's not for your card...
<minimec> romeus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/561789
<romeus> minimec: thank you
<erUSUL> Polemus1: mediatomb geexbox etc ..
<minimec> romeus: We have to track that. That one is not an easy one...
<romeus> kjele_: pretty sure it wasn't the CD, as I used the LiveCD extensively
<__-osh-__> I just found out that I can't upgrade my server to "Intrepid" (Yes I know i'm way behind) because my /boot is too small. Disk layout is like this /dev/md0 -> /boot. About 100M. /dev/md1 -> lvm -> / -> About 250GB. Is it possible to shrink lvm and transfer to /boot? I'm assuming this isn't possible to do "on line" but from a rescue disc?
<invalidrecord> Glowball: yep worked a treat thanks
<minimec> romeus: I can not assure that it works, but I might...
<erUSUL> Polemus1: this on http://coherence.beebits.net/ is on the repositories
<roberto_>  -- how can I get empathy to start up with the sticky flag set already? when I first start it, I have to click the control bar at the top and select that option
<romeus> minimec: I've tried nomodeset command at boot , but I haven't tried radeon.modeset=0... I'll give it a try
<DiverDude> Does anyone in here have experience with getting the scrolling functionality to work for a mouse-track-device on a lenovo desktop?
<azlon> i am trying to rip a dvd into iso format. i have tried mkisofs but it never works even though i use the -dvd-video tag. is there a gui program that i can use?
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: couple of problems, intrepid is EOL, you'll need to use the old versions server in your apt/sources.list, the other thing you can do is remove old kernels from /boot, ... all this can be done "online" but will require a reboot when done
<Polemus1> erUSUL: thanx
<minimec> romeus: We guess that it is more AGP PCIe PCi related. Try to force PCI mode.
<cabbrick1243> Need some help with this one guys... Ok I have the 64 bit version of Lucid on my desktop it runs fine. However... when trying to access any TTY to change the login screen's looks, When Ctrl+Alt+F2 (or any of the F1-6) are pressed all i can see is a bunch of small illegible dots, that move as i type. It doesn't freeze but i would like to know how i can see them?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Yeah, well, I was going for latest LTS but it seems I have to go to Intrepid first?
<Vigo> venger: tgm0 did a neat workaround, but please search Launchpad and other resources, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1000651.html
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: what version are you running now?
<minimec> romeus: Note that I am using a ATI rv350 and I am not affected! That one is hard to track...
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Hardy I think.
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  seen that issue in the past when the X drivers mess with the framebuffer  or console in some way.  Not sure on a real fix.
<romeus> minimec: ok, interesting, how do I force PCI mode? BusType=PCIE?
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  other then perhaps to shutdown X  and they may come back
<liminal> i updated my packages using aptitude from the command liine and ive gotten back a strange error message regarding dpkg: parse error in one of the files
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: you should be able to go directly to The latest LTS from there, I don't see why not
<Polemus1> hmmm... this is gonna be a steep learning curve.... been windows fan for 15 years now...
<cabbrick1243> ok ty
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Polemus1
<ubottu> Polemus1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<liminal> package libm17n-0
<edlik> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now have no gui
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: I did this do-upgrade-thing and it seems to go for Intrepid first...
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  no one is a windows 'fan' :) they  use it because they.. err.. i better not go on.. :)
<minimec> romeus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30
<liminal> it finishes with the error: segmentation fault
<romeus> minimec : thanks reading
<Vigo> liminal: sudo apt-get or other?
<nice> Hey People! The nice partition program that comes up when you install ubuntu and say you want to manually configure your partitions - is that gparted?
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: see this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lee_> sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<onetinsoldier> nice: yes
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: finding my way round ubuntu is SUPRISINGLY easy... it's getting those things like media servers.... remote server backups and other things thta's a bit difficult...
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: do-release-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  those can be dificult in every os..  expecially when ya get all this DRM stuff going on.
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Yep, that's the one.
<nice> onetinsoldier: thanks
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: I'll look at that page now. Still, after deleting all but the running kernel in /boot I'm lacking space in there. :-/
<liminal> vigo sudo aptitude upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  i just set up a fileserver and let the clients access it.. thats the extent.. wife plays her vidoes upstairs from my main fileserver all the time
<panos_> Ubuntu needs a comprehensive GUI-based configuration tool like YAST. Is there something like that available or under development?
<Dr_Willis> __-osh-__:  how are you deleteing things? if using the GUI dont forget tyo empty the trash :)
<Dr_Willis> panos_:  thing about YAST is that people often HATE it with a passion.
<Vigo> liminal: I just read about some errors with that, have you tried apt-get update && upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> !ebox | panos_
<ubottu> panos_: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: you'll need to boot with a live disk to resize your /boot partition, cannot be done on a mounted filesystem
<__-osh-__> Dr_Willis: Headless system. Done with rm...
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: yup.. that was my first thought... but i have a PS3... iphone and other gadgets that used to interact with my media server...
<Dr_Willis> __-osh-__: Ok then. :)
<omar> erUSUL, i was thinking of something that shows current up/download speeds
<panos_> I'll have a look at ebox
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: not to mention my pc backups on home server
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  i tend to just use nfs/samba shares and backup over that.
<erUSUL> omar --> 19:50 < erUSUL> omar: iftop ? net applet monitor ?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: What I suspected. So it is possible to transfer space from an LVM to a Raid1?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Setup of this system was done when it wasn't possible to boot from an LVM. Perhaps it's possible now?
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: nfs/samba? what's that?
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: nfs some sort of command?
<vyze> nfs is a network file system
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: I believe so, hardware raid controller?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Unfortunatly I must have done something stupid while choosing size of /boot since it's way to small...
<liminal> vigo i can't use apt-get upgrade because i get an error
<omar> erUSUL, oops saw your msg and ignored it since i didn't have iftop, just installed it and this looks good. i was more asking this question for another linux device i have that doesn't have iftop
<onetinsoldier> panos_: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<liminal> segmentation faulty tree..50%
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: No. All done in software raid.
<Vigo> liminal: Is it a Key Error?
<liminal> I think somthing in that package is causing me problems
<ShyGuy> I have a bit of a head-scratcher if anyone's interested.  For some reason all my keystrokes are getting sent to tty1 as well as my current VT (7, since I'm running X); why would this happen?
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: how many drives in your array?
<debjitbis08> Can anyone tell me why the netspeed applet stop for sometime and resumes again after sometime, anyone else experiencing such issue
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: It's just two drives on this machine. Plain mirroring.
<itilious> where can i change how ubuntu will show the login screen after X amount of time?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Except for / where I use LVM on top of it.
<brandonban6> itilious: system > preferences > power management
<liminal> whats a 'key' error?
<vyze> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and whenever I sign all applications launch with their top left corner of the window in the top left hand corner of the screen. They also do not have a window border or title bar which prevents them from being moved. When launching multiple applications they stack on top of each other with a fixed z-axis so if I launch firefox then I launch opera I'll never be able to see firefox until I close opera because opera wi
<vyze> ll be on top of it until I close it [opera]. I can resolve this, on each start up, my going System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and change the setting. It defaults to None. Is there a terminal command I can add to a start up script to change that setting or a way that I can force it (edit a .conf file) ?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: Suppose I should download a CD to boot from then. Thanks for your help. Let's see if I can break this system properly... =)
<__-osh-__> I'm off for a bit.
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: hmmm, You'll need to disconnect one drive, allow the live disk to repartition it, then re-mirror it back to the backup drive after you test the new config, that way you will have a backup in case things go horribly wrong
<frxstrem> how do I change the name of my machine?
<__-osh-__> GeekSquid: It should be fine just failing one of the drives I think.
<DuctTapeCoder> Hey do you know if I can install Ubuntu without a programmable interrupt controller on my motherboard's southbridge chipset?
<raul_> why does the Avidemux make the audio of the video go faster when I delete part of a video and save it?
<raul_> does anyone know how Avidemux works?
<DuctTapeCoder> Hey do you know if I can install Ubuntu without a programmable interrupt controller on the motherboard's southbridge chipset?
<debjitbis08> frxstrem: checkout "hostname"
<DuctTapeCoder> Someone stole my Intel 8259 chip.
<vyze> anyone know where the appearance settings file is stored?
<GeekSquid> __-osh-__: yep, because software raid will be turned off when you mount with the Live Cd, and it will just see the one drive as LVM and /boot on straight raid, good to go
<jrib> vyze: why?
<Omen_20> Hey, Ubuntu acts as if I have a floppy drive, but I dont. If I delete the floppy folders from /media  will that hurt anything?
<cabbrick1243> Ok Dr. I tried the X server restart, and It didn't entirely work. Now instead of little dots while trying to access the TTY I now see some random colors where the text should be
<vyze> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and whenever I sign all applications launch with their top left corner of the window in the top left hand corner of the screen. They also do not have a window border or title bar which prevents them from being moved.  I can resolve this, on each start up, my going System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual Effects and change the setting. It defaults to None.
<erUSUL> DuctTapeCoder: huh? yours is is toasted ? modern system use apic anyway
<maco> Omen_20: no theyre just symlinks
<Omen_20> maco, thanks
<vyze> jrib: it's annoying having to change the appearance settings each time I log into get functionality of my windows
 * erUSUL ls -l /media/floppy*
<DuctTapeCoder> erUSUL, my computer isn't PC 2001 compliant =(
<roberto_> I need help with Nautilus-actions -- anyone know it ? I have this beautiful little script http://www.pastebin.org/210835 and I want to implement it as a right-click action on image files
<erUSUL> DuctTapeCoder: thaen it should have a normal old pic ... tried booting with noapic boot option ?
<cabbrick1243> Are any of you others having trouble accessing the TTy (virtual terminal)
<erUSUL> !boot | DuctTapeCoder
<ubottu> DuctTapeCoder: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<maco> cabbrick1243: im not, but id be inclined blame your graphics driver as that was what was at fault a few releases ago when i had such troubles
<Jon-> I am trying to modify something for MPC and it says it is stored in $something as an environmental variable. How do i modify these in ubuntu? [short question: how do I modify environmental variables? [please help this is my last thing I need set up]
<erUSUL> DuctTapeCoder: there is also nolapic
<sporedi> how do i upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4
<jrib> !upgrade | sporedi
<ubottu> sporedi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DuctTapeCoder> erUSUL, nolapic hmm
<Vigo> !upgrade | sporedi
<erUSUL> Jon-: for your user ? use ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> Jon-: /etc/environment for all users
<erkan^> hello, have a special program on computer --> sync Google Docs? (Same way as Gmail and Thunderbird)
<sporedi> ok ! thanks
<erUSUL> DuctTapeCoder: yes "noapic" and "nolapic"
<alzamabar> Hi all. I just installed VMware virtualisation software on 10.04. In the previous version an icon appeared in the Applications -> Programming menu, but now it's not there, although I can run vmware from the command line. Is there a way to add the icon to the menu?
<cabbrick1243> Marco: really? the Nvidia newest release?  should i see what others i can use? my card is an integrated Nvidia Geforce 6150 +
<rocket16> Is Chrome faster than Firefox in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Jon-> erUSUL: It is not in there
<Vigo> sporedi: It is usually alt-F2, let me find the official URL.
<erUSUL> rocket16: tias try it and see
<vyze> alzamabar: system > preference > mainmenu
<jrib> alzamabar: right click on the ubuntu icon -> edit menu
<sporedi> ok
<erUSUL> Jon-: what is not there ?
<rocket16> erUSUL: lol, :D Trying, Ok. Thank you.
<Vigo> sporedi: Here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<kjele_> alzamabar: Or type alacarte in a terminal
<sporedi> thanks
<alzamabar> vyze, jrib, kyele: thanks
<Jon-> erUSUL: mpc says it has an enivornment variable for defining the default host and port of my mpd service
<Vigo> sporedi: You are welcome.
<Jon-> erUSUL: How do I find/modify this?
<erUSUL> rocket16: you know is free software is not like you have to pay everytime you want to try a program ... and it is not winodws; you purge the package and all is clean
<|corpse|> minimec: lol that didnt work so well
<rocket16> erUSUL: Great point, :)
<liminal> vigo whats a key error?
<erUSUL> Jon-: its config file ?
<DiverDude> Why on earth did they put the windows buttons in the left side instead of right side in 10.04? Is there any way to change this back?
<erkan^> !googledocs
<erkan^> huh
<erUSUL> !controls | DiverDude
<ubottu> DiverDude: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<|corpse|> minimec: I had to reinstall. i should be ok now, what screwed me up last time is a downloaded the ati CCC
<Vigo> liminal: That is when the update fails because the GPG keys do not match.
<jrib> vyze: it's stored in gconf.  #compiz is probably familiar with the issue you are having (missing window controls)
<Jon-> erUSUL: The config file does not include this [well, I can't find ANY documentation that MPC even HAS a config file]. It specifically says it is an environment variable defined as $somenamehere
<vyze> jrib: thanks!
<roberto_> anyone know how to edit the icon sets in the gnome appearance? I want the foot from the high contrast with the rest of the set from Dropline_Neu
<DiverDude> erUSUL, nice...will they also stay there after reboot?
<erUSUL> Jon-: can youpoint me to that docs ?
<erUSUL> DiverDude: yes
<Jon-> erUSUL: google.com. :P
<DiverDude> erUSUL, sweet, thx
<NobodyKnows> How do you remove the top panel in ubuntu?
<khem_> what can i do to restore my ubuntu mbr after booting into livecd?
<erUSUL> NobodyKnows: right click on it.
<erUSUL> !grub2 | khem_
<ubottu> khem_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rocket16> NobodyKnows: Lol, right click on it, and select "Delete panel"
<roberto_> I need help with Nautilus-actions -- anyone know it ? I have this beautiful little script http://www.pastebin.org/210835 and I want to implement it as a right-click action on image files
<NobodyKnows> erUSUL: That only allows hiding. Delete panel is grayed out
<gentookitty> How can I unmount an iso from the terminal?
<Debjit> NobodyKnows: Right Click in a blank area of the top panel, there is option "Delete this Panel"
<erUSUL> NobodyKnows: it is the las one standing ?
<Vigo> liminal: Can you post the output on the pastbin?
<erUSUL> gentookitty: sudo umount /mount/point
<Vigo> !pastebin | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gentookitty> erUSUL, Thank you!
<DiverDude> how do i restart X ?
<NobodyKnows> erUSUL: Yes, I tried sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel but then I couldn't login
<erUSUL> !dontzap | DiverDude
<ubottu> DiverDude: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<NobodyKnows> erUSUL: It is the last panel
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  you want to clarify on what the actual problem is ?  and dosent a script need to begin with like #!/bin/ruby or somthing?
<erUSUL> NobodyKnows: you do not want any panel ?? what's the point of usding gnome then ?
<mateobur> Hello
<mateobur> Anyone using 10.04 on a macbook ?
<Dr_Willis> NobodyKnows:  You cant really delete the last panel.
<DiverDude> erUSUL, but is there just a command to restart X ?
<Jon-> erUSUL: I really don't know what to tell you. The man page references environmental variables everywhere, never a config file
<Dr_Willis> NobodyKnows:  set it to autohide very fast.
<khem_> why is there not a /sbin/grub in my system_
<NobodyKnows> DR_Willis: Ok that's very annoying.
<Dr_Willis> NobodyKnows:  go tell the #gnome devs
<erUSUL> Jon-: i told you three files where to set those vars
<NobodyKnows> erUSUL: Thanks for the help, I guess I'll have to live with this
<erUSUL> DiverDude: sudo restart gdm
<Jon-> erUSUL: how the fuck do I set it? not all of us use linux every day.
<mateobur> I cant make my touchpad work in ubuntu 10.04
<Addle>  :'(
<harrumph> dumb bash question: what's the best way to find a file based on contents?  I keep using find -type f -print | xargs grep -l "foo" but it doesnt find what i know is on the system
<GeekSquid> !ohmy | Jon-
<ubottu> Jon-: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Jon-> Apologies for language, I am frustrated
<Addle> Åñòü òóò êòî ïî ðóññêè øïàðèò?
<erUSUL> Jon-: right a line in the file that says « MYVARNAME=MYVARVALUE »
<erUSUL> Jon-: no need for the language
<erUSUL> writte*
<Jon-> erUSUL: It is not in ~./.bashrc or ~/.profile
<Debjit> harrumph: use "grep" instead of "find"
<Addle> help me pleas
<erUSUL> Jon-: create the line yourself
<GeekSquid> !ask | Addle
<ubottu> Addle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PeterDrop> hi, iam using kde, where or how i can configure audio front panel?
<erUSUL> PeterDrop: #kubuntu
<Jon-> erUSUL: so for instance $MPD_PORT=myporthere
<leleobhz> hello
<harrumph> Debjit: grep -l "foo"?
<Polydwarf> I'm trying to figure out how to diagnose slow network (maybe filesystem) performance... Writing to a samba share/scp'ing to my ubuntu machine is pathetic (maybe 2MB/sec), but reading from it is 100+ MB/sec via samba, but 15 MB/sec via scp.  This wasn't a problem in 9.10 with the same hardware :(  Any ideas on how to start troubleshooting?
<Jon-> erUSUL: in ~/.bashrc?
<erUSUL> Jon-: do not put the dollar sign
<erUSUL> Jon-: yes
<erUSUL> Jon-: when declaring variables you do not use the $
<leleobhz> ive created a encrypted pendrive using karmic and now with lucid the automounting (asking password automatically) dont work
<erUSUL> Jon-: only when using them
<leleobhz> someone know what should i do?
<roberto_> Dr_Willis: http://www.pastebin.org/210901 -- this is how I am calling it. that same command from the commandline works
<Vigo> Polydwarf: nmap, zenmap or umit?
<Jon-> erUSUL: Single quote around string literals only? What about an int?
<Debjit> harrumph: If you are searching for "foo" in the contents of a file then grep -r "foo" *...
<erUSUL> Jon-: i.e you can run this in a terminal « hi="Hello World!!!" ; echo $hi »
<cabbrick1243> Does X driver 173 support the Nvidia GeForce 6x series?
<Debjit> harrumph: -r is for recursive search
<Polydwarf> Vigo : I wouldn't think those would be useful, when it's a speed problem one-way?
<Polydwarf> Vigo : I'll give them a shot, though.
<harrumph> Debjit: so for the system: grep -r "foo" /    rigth?
<Jon-> erUSUL: For a port value do i need to enclose it in single quotes?
<erUSUL> Jon-: there is no need but i wouldn't hurt
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  perhaps make a bash script that gets called that then launches your other script. Ive no idea on any ruby codeing. Ive only done my nautilus scripts in bash.
<roberto_> Dr_Willis: I'm telling you, it works from the commandline
<Debjit> harrumph: what do you want to search for?
<Vigo> Polydwarf: I was just suggesting them as they might show you where the fail is.
<roberto_> Dr_Willis: try it yourself
<harrumph> Debjit: the string "foo" anywhere on the syste
<JordanGbob> I've got a problem with GDM, could anybody help me?
<Dr_Willis> roberto_:  So make a bash script that explitly calls it from the commabnd line.. its possible nautilus is using sh instead of bash so that may be the issue.
<harrumph> Debjit: meaning in a file anywhere on the system
<PeterDrop> how i know what audio sistem iam using? ( alsa u other ...)
<Debjit> harrumph: in the contents of a file or the name?
<rocket16> I downloaded and installed Chrome. It is great, but in System Monitor, I see 5 chromes running, and total, they consume more than 50 MB menory, :(
<harrumph> Debjit: in the contents of a file
<rocket16> * memory
<roberto_> Dr_Willis: cool, I'll try that, thanks
<erUSUL> rocket16: wonders of the one process per tab chrome model
<Debjit> harrumph: grep -r "foo" /
<cabbrick1243> rocket16: Chrome Runs each tab in a separate process
<edlik> please help...I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now have no gui, monitor shuts down after splash screen finishes. I have command line when I press Ctrl+Alt+F1-F6
<GeekSquid> rocket16: better than Firefox, consuming 120Megs on my system
<rocket16> Oh, thanks cabbrick1243 and erUSUL
<Jon-> erUSUL: Still using default port (6600) instead of specified port. I have set line "MPD_PORT='myport'" in ~/.bashrc and opened a new terminal.
<harrumph> Debjit: okay.  but for some reason it hangs on /lib/udev/devices/net/tun: File descriptor in bad state
<Jon-> erUSUL: Which is specified in the mpc man page as being checked before-hand.
<erUSUL> Jon-: drop the '' just in case
<Jon-> erUSUL: no luck
<viejotren> hi i have a question about a broadcom driver in ubuntu karmic koala
<minimec> edlik: What card?
<kahraman> germns here?
<Debjit> harrumph: it is better if you make the search a bit specific
<viejotren> i can't connect to the access point
<Polydwarf> ugh.. and now write performance seems to be up.. Does anyone know if windows (server 2008 specifically) does something funky when it connects to shares for the first time?  Indexing the remote share, maybe?
<kahraman> germans here?
<jozefk> my ubuntu 10.04 32bit can't mount anything anymore
<GeekSquid> !de | kahraman
<ubottu> kahraman: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<erUSUL> Jon-: make sure the var is set . run « echo $MPD_PORT »
<rocket16> GeekSquid: Really? I think several Add-Ons are there, then it might consume more. I too faced 100 MB requirement, but then disabled add-ons, and it took only 40 MB
<Debjit> harrumph: also try to exclude some system directories
<jozefk> i mean mount from Nautilus
<viejotren> the card is the BCM4312
<harrumph> Debjit:  ok thx
<JordanGbob> no ideas?
<Debjit> harrumph: please see the manual page for grep
<Jon-> erUSUL: Tried that already, it works
<viejotren> i can't connect to the access point
<jozefk> I can mount devices in terminal as root, actually with sudo mount...
<viejotren> the error is the next:
<erUSUL> Jon-: then looks like a mpc bug ?
<viejotren> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<viejotren>     SET failed on device eth2 ; Invalid argument.
<edlik> minimec: can you tell me the command line to check my card?
<duffydack> !swap > duffydack
<ubottu> duffydack, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> rocket16: mind you I have several firefox windows and lots of tabs open on more that one virtual desktop
<jozefk> anybody experience something like that?
<Jon-> erUSUL: I know it works because if I manually specify port and host with command line options, it works. I'd rather avoid this.
<Addle> How to install internet in Linux mint 8 Helena? Who knows?
<minimec> edlik: lspci | grep VGA
<KyberProtagonist> Hi
<rocket16> GeekSquid: Oh, :D
<GeekSquid> Addle: Linux Mint is not supported here
<GeekSquid> !mint | Addle
<ubottu> Addle: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<erUSUL> Jon-: maybe it does not use MPD_PORT if MPD_HOST is undefined ?
<KyberProtagonist> Where does Ubuntu mount flesh-drives or memory-cards?
<GeekSquid> !mintsupport | Addle
<ubottu> Addle: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<erUSUL> Jon-: define both
<Addle> Oh...sorry :(
<Urda|Home> Question! Where is the Ubuntu One icon for 10.04 located???
<Dr_Willis> Addle:  Plus your question is vague
<erUSUL> KyberProtagonist: /media/
<viejotren> also the gnome-nm applet doesn't appears in the gnome-desktop
<GeekSquid> Urda|Home: System>Preferences>Ubuntu One
<impactto> ubuntubr
<viejotren> i can iwlist
<Polemus1> when i sudo install sommin? how do i gain access to the app?
<Jon-> erUSUL: Good idea, brb
<impactto> connect ubuntubr
<impactto> hi
<viejotren> but i can't connect in some access point?
<frxstrem> how can I find out what devices are connected to a local network?
<Urda|Home> GeekSquid: No, the ICON, I'm trying to find the icon file to use it
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  it addes itself to the menus/paths. theres nothing special to 'access the app'
<R3cur51v3> Polemus1, type the name of the command
<impactto> someone help me?:
<KyberProtagonist> erUSUL: and what kind of names will they get?
<R3cur51v3> Polemus1, or look it up in the menu system
<|corpse|> minimec: Is it possible to use ATI CCC without flgrx
<Debjit> Urda|Home: click on your usename in the top panel, its right at the bottom
<CloudMonkee> how can i fix the crashing of the window managing -- the whole top black rectangle with the mini/maximize and close buttons has dissapeared. When I open a program, the box is always missing one.
<Urda|Home> Debjit: No I'm looking for the .png Icon file
<GeekSquid> Urda|Home: /usr/share/icons somewhere
<R3cur51v3> |corpse|, there are open source drivers for all cards
<Jon-> erUSUL: no diece.
<Jon-> erUSUL: dice*
<jozefk> is it possible this happens coz we don't have HAL anymore?
<erUSUL> KyberProtagonist: it depends either a generic name (disk; disk1 etc ...) or one based in the filesystem label
<Urda|Home> GeekSquid: ok I'll check there agin
<Polemus1> i just did a : sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i lightscribe-1.18.14.1-linux-2.6-intel.deb
<R3cur51v3> |corpse|, some suck though
<Debjit> Urda|Home: or System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One
<|corpse|> minimec: I mean the catalyst control
<minimec> |corpse|: no! You should have uninstalled it, as it is one of these fglrx packages ;)
<Polemus1> now i have no idea where to find it... it's nowhere under any menu
<erUSUL> Jon-: then dunno; sounds like a bug. report it
<Urda|Home> Debjit: The icon file
<Urda|Home> ...
<Jon-> erUSUL: how
<romeus> I recently performed a fresh install of Lucid on my T60 (R300), I tried the LiveCD and all seemed to work fine. At first my video wasn't working at all, and ubuntu would boot to command line only. I've used this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/413259/comments/30 and startx now works from the command line. However, there's video corruption (lines of static across the screen), my sound doesn't work and my
<romeus> wifi doesn't work.
<erUSUL> Jon-: or use the command line options
<delemi> kyberprotagonist my drives automatically mount in /media
<|corpse|> minimec: yeah thats what i thought, i had to reformat after the last attempt so now im on a fresh install
<viejotren> is this line ok? iwconfig eth2 essid "mywireless" key s:linuxrocks22
<CloudMonkee> how can i fix the crashing of the window managing -- the whole top black rectangle with the mini/maximize and close buttons has dissapeared. When I open a program, the box is always missing one.
<viejotren> is that ok?
<viejotren> the wpa2 key is in the correct formar?
<erUSUL> Jon-: you can in bashrc define and alias like this. mpc='mpc --first-option --other-option'
<airtonix> Polemus1, what other methods have you used to find the program binary ?
<|corpse|> minimec: so far everything seems to be working good, what screwed me last time was i installed ati catalyst control right away
<minimec> |corpse|: Ok. Do you have compiz working?
<erUSUL> Jon-: and use just mpc in cli. seems like a good compromise
<moro> on bootup all I get is a terminal login.......I log in and NO gui........... I type in startx...........I get my desktop...WHY doesnt it go to startx right away? Any help on this?
<KyberProtagonist> erUSUL: Well, I'm writting a Java-application. And I'm wondering: if I get a list of all files and folders from /media, what kind of names will I have in my array?
<Polemus1> i did a wget to download it
<minimec> |corpse|: Exactly ;)
<erUSUL> Jon-: for the bug do. « ubuntu-bug mpc »
<Jon-> erUSUL: I plan on making shortcuts with compizconfig or xbindkeys. Do these use the aliases in .bashrc as well?
<Polemus1> airtonix: i did a wget to download it
<erUSUL> Jon-: nope... you can do a onleliner script
<|corpse|> minimec: yep, compiz is working. Is there a good way to test 3d capabilitys? other then gears
<airtonix> Polemus1, ok after you installed it did you try using which or locate ?
<KyberProtagonist> erUSUL: can u give an example?
<delemi> minimec did you run the system testing to see if the system will run compiz
<cabbrick1243> Maco: Changed the Nvidia driver back from most recent to the 173 version. will see how that goes
<Six6siX> is there an easy way of transferring all files in sub-folders with matching extension into the root folder?
<maco> cabbrick1243: kk
<minimec> delemi: ?
<Polemus1> airtonix: nope... no idea how to use which / locate
<Jon-> erUSUL: ?
<airtonix> Polemus1, locate lightscribe
<jrib> Six6siX: sure... use find or a glob (hint: **/*.ext)
<Debjit> Urda|Home: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/ubuntuone.png
<danielbw> hello
<minimec> |corpse|: sudo apt-get install warsow ;) It's a game and maybe use the phoronix-test-suit if you want some reliable fps.
<delemi> minimec in 10.04 on the top task bar System/Admin/System Testing\
<danielbw> i need help with the e1000 driver going down unexpectedly
<Polemus1> airtonix: "locate lightscribe" in terminal returns nothing
<rocket16> God, Chrome processes have become zombie here! And it is occurring continuously. Is my Computer going to be Resident Evil Movie? :D
<erUSUL> Jon-: make a textfile with two lines 1) #!/bin/sh 2) mpc --first-option --other-option "$@"
<minimec> delemi: Why are you talking to  me?
<Debjit> Urda|Home: there are other sizes too such as 24x24 etc
<airtonix> Polemus1, failing find the deb file in the file manager, right click on it and open with gdebi. when the window opens select the included files tab , from there you should see where the binary is installed
<delemi> minimec you were talking about compiz
<CloudMonkee> How can I make flash work with visual effects enabled
<GeekSquid> Urda|Home: /usr/share/ubuntuone-client/icons
<|corpse|> mimimec, excelent. Thanks a lot for all the help today. much appreciated
<leleobhz> I have created a encrypted pendrive using karmic and now with lucid the automounting (asking password automatically) dont work. Someone know what can i do?
<erUSUL> Jon-: make it esecutable « chmod +x textfile » ; place it in /usr/local/bin/ « sudo cp textfile /usr/local/bin/ »
<erUSUL> Jon-: and you can use "textfile" as a command
<ernie_> Does anyone know where the evolution folder is in 10.04? I have the .evolution from 9.04 and I just want to replace the folder
<minimec> delemi: I use e17... I was helping other people.
<airtonix> Polemus1, for the record that tab shows where it intends to install its files not where the files currently are... (just so your not confused if you look at that tab for a program you've yet to install )
<jrib> ernie_: no idea.  Check ~/.config/ and ~/.gnome2/
<frxstrem> is there a way to see what devices are connected to a network?
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  the lightscribe homepage also had some linux apps  and templates  last i checked.
<GeekSquid> ernie_: in your home folder, it is hidden Ctrl-H to unhide/hide
<ernie_> jrib, thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Jon-> erUSUL: can I provide additional command line arguments to it?
<delemi> minimec My mistake I came into the chat a little late
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  you cound 'nmap' to scan the network.
<Polemus1> airtonix: i feel like an idiot :-D can't find anything...
<minimec> delemi: ;)
<Debjit> can anyone tell me why the netspeed applet stops updating for few mins
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: okay, thanks :)
<nickkontos> hello guys, i live in a foresaken place called greece, and all I want in my life is 10-20 shinny ubuntu stickers for my machines :/ so far the solutions I found are way too expensive (50euros for 100 stickers - including transport) any sugestions?
<ernie_> GeekSquid, I couldn't find it in there. I did unhide the files and folders
<delemi> minimec how do you like E17?
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: that's where i got it from... i did wget to download... then i installed it... now i am clueless
<abhijain> happy mothers day to all of you
<erUSUL> Jon-: afaics yes
<erUSUL> Jon-: let me check
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1: if you log out/back in it may appear in the menus. Ive not used the stuff in ages
<GeekSquid> nickkontos: buy some avery labels, make them yourself
<cabbrick1243> maco: nope didn't work... It is very hard to find documentation on that to
<airtonix> Polemus1, can't find the deb file ? you used wget right? so the deal with wget is that it dumps files you ask it to get in the current working directory. so assuming you still have the terminal window open that you used and haven't changed directory then that will indicate where it is
<Nub> I have a portable hard drive NTFS connected via usb.  I am trying to copy 30GB of files to it.  Four times I have tried, and after copy about 10GB or so, the drive suddenly unmounts incorrectly...
<VCoolio> delemi: it's awesome, very light, very good; takes some investigating at start to compile but totally worth it
<minimec> delemi: I love it for years. I am using it in two dual screen computer setups. It is a the perfect solution for a dual screen setup.
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, is lightscribe a daemon or user app ?
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, do you know how to fix flash with visual effects enabled for browsing online with flash apps(for some reason they don't work or respond right).
<minimec> airtonix: User app. there are to apps to burn lightscripe cd's
<donaldo> how to enable surround toshiba laptop?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  last i used it. its a user app. but there was 2 packages that had to be installed.. and i think there was an advanced labler and a basic labaler.
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  ive no problems with them here.
<erUSUL> Jon-: afaics yes
<Nub> I have a portable hard drive NTFS connected via usb.  I am trying to copy 30GB of files to it.  Four times I have tried, and after copy about 10GB or so, the drive suddenly unmounts incorrectly...
<GeekSquid> nickkontos: see this page as well http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<Ademan> anyone know how I can change a pdf to monochrome so that I can print it on my laser printer? (otherwise it stipples things to achieve greyscale)
<airtonix> Polemus1, once you find the deb file you can use gdebi to inspect its install payload manifest
<webroasters> hey guys, quick question. Is there a ubuntu server irc?
<Polemus1>  airtonix: i found the deb file and used gdebi... but i don't know what i am looking for :)
<delemi> vcoolio: minimec: I burned it to a disk a few days ago and have it booted to a 64bit dual 3.8 xeon system at work and it reminds me of OSX. I was planning to put it on my laptop when my new hd comes for my laptop
<airtonix> Polemus1, the included tab, third one
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<Debjit> Nub: Have you tried dmesg to get the error, that can be helpful
<Nub> do i do that in a terminal?
<Debjit> Nub: ya
<airtonix> Polemus1, look for an entry that is something like : /usr/bin/blah/blah
<VCoolio> delemi: are you still talking about e17? maybe you mean some distro with it and a mac-theme with it?
<Debjit> Nub: dmesg | tail -50
<Dunkan> hello kitty
<Polemus1> airtonix: i am looking at the "included files".... but i don't know what i have to look for to open the app :) ... i kis you not... i am very new to ubuntu
<delemi> vcoolio: yes I was talking about e17.
<killergame82> LOL
<danielbw> i need help with the e1000 driver going down unexpectedly. Has anyone else experienced the problem of the e1000 driver detecting the link as down and will not come up until a reboot?  Even unloading and loading the e1000 module does not work
<donaldo> how to enable surround toshiba laptop?
<killergame82> Des français
<danielbw> come on, I have been asking for help since last night!
<cabbrick1243> Still need help reading TTY (Virtual Console)  No longer Little dots thanks to Dr_Willis, but it is now just colorful squares where the text should be, mirrored on the screen
<Nub> not sure what i am looking at
<Jon-> erUSUL: FYI: further command line args do not work.
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  once ya install the proper 3 packagtes - the command is '4L-gui'
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, hooray for obscure commands
<Jon-> erUSUL: I can just specify the port argument manually everytime, it's just annoying.
<VCoolio> delemi: ok, well, the default theme is black and white (very cool), but I guess you mean the dock then in some screenshots (which is itask-ng btw and doesn't come with e17 by default); but definitely give it a shot
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, umm, if you have visual effects enabled, go to www.youtube.com and try to manipulate some videos with the buttons. The flash doesn't work correctly with visual effects enabled
<minimec> delemi: It is definitly worth a try. I don't use the ecomorph compiz version. Just clean good e17 ;)
<Debjit> Nub: look for the device name of the NTFS volume
<Debjit> Nub: and the whatever associated with it
<Nub> Debjit: not sure what I am looking at
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  the 'buttons' problem depends on a lot of other things it seems.  compiz somehow shows a Bug thats in flash.  theres several fix's out on the net.
<Nub> Oh, ok
<delemi> I will play with it in a few days. My laptop hd has head knocking.
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: thanx... i did all the steps.. i also installed lacie... however, lacie doen't support text... only images... so i then installed an app from lightscribe's website (whick is a simple labeling tool)... now i don't know how to access that tool
<bdi> i remember there was a package with a lot of codecs to install for playing different video formats. what is the name of that package?
<emghazal> How do I remove the evolution envelope icon? http://imagebin.org/96127
<harrumph> anybody know why grep's --exclude-dir doesn't seem to exclude dirs?  shouldn't this work without recursing through /lib/udev?  sudo grep -r --exclude-dir='/lib/udev' "foo" /
<onetinsoldier> bdi: 'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<nickkontos> GeekSquid, my country isn't listed in system76... neither is any other country that i have a friend :s
<minimec> delemi: TAke yourself some time to explore e17. It is really complex for configuration, as you can almost do anything...
<luketheduke> hello, my root partition doesn't get a symlink in /dev/disk/by-uuid. blkid doesn't show it either. restarting udev or doing partprobe doesn't do anything. I had to change the grub entry to use the /dev/sdc1 device that is my root directly... anybody know why that could be?
<CloudMonkee> dr_willis, how would you point me into the direction of one?
<delemi> minimec: what kernal is e17 running?
<danielbw> How can I get someone to help me with my problem? Is my description too vague?
<VCoolio> delemi: none, it's a wm you can intall on your system
<Dr_Willis> CloudMonkee:  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<electhor> bdi: Follow the instructions at medibuntu or sudo apt-get install restricted extras
<luketheduke> of course I would like to boot via uuid, because I want to add or remove hard drives sometimes...
<edlik> minimec:VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<bdi> electhor, yeah i did the latter
<minimec> delemi: YOu can run your normal ubuntu 10.04 install. You only need to install the WindoMAnager e17. There are different ways to do that.
<infid> is there a linux command to tell me what UTC offset i am? 'date --utc' just shows what my current date/time is in utc format but not the offset
<w3l54666> sorry guys but need help installing my ralink rt3070 wifi dongle
<airtonix> w3l54666, is it usb or internal ?
<minimec> edlik: INtel is not really my playground... I know that some people complained about some of the intel drivers. MAybe others here can serve you better.
<delemi> vcoolio: makes things easier. No recompiling my work software. We have some issues at work with the new ubuntu releases.
<boch_> Hi, i have installed Lucid Lynx in my desktop and i want to use a real time kernel like UbuntuStudio does, without having to reinstall the whole system again. Is it possible? Is there some repository or package for realtime kernel ?
<barf00> Hi all, i'm getting a permission denied error when I try and run the command echo 134217728 >/proc/sys/kernel/shmall - Its for trying to set shared memory, anyone any ideas?
<tech-mike> anybody help with logitech quickcam in skype ??
<boch_> barberan, use sudo
<boch_> barf00, use sudo
<infid> i have my clock set to show the wheather but it's not. any idea why? it seems to have stopped working since i upgraded to lucid
<w3l54666> airtonix: its usb
<barberan> ok)
<barf00> boch_ - I've tried with sudo but still gives me the permission denied error
<minimec> tech-mike: Do you know, that the cam is ercognized correctly by the system?
<airtonix> w3l54666, pastebin output of lsusb
<ubuntu472> i installed lucid lynx on my desktop by direct online upgrade.but after the restart my system doesn load kubuntu 10.04 lts.please help im strande without an os..
<VCoolio> delemi: unless the problems are for example metacity / compiz related I doubt if a different wm is going to make a difference
<tech-mike> minimec:  yes
<paolob> hi guys! What do I need in lucid to establish a remote gnome session to a server?
<emghazal> How do I remove the evolution envelope icon? http://imagebin.org/96127
<luketheduke> ubuntu472: what happens when you try to boot?
<boch_> barf00, may be it is a read only file, what are you tring to do?
<onetinsoldier> edlik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Intel%208xx%20X%20freezes/crashes
<tech-mike> minimec:  Bus 001 Device 008: ID 046d:092e Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Chat
<airtonix> w3l54666, also does iwconfig show your adapter ?
<minimec> tech-mike: Ok. I am not really the skype user, but it should then show up in the video settings.
<delemi> vcoolio: are there video card requirements?
<barf00> boch - I'm trying to set shared memory up, it used to work fine but after a reboot it is giving me this error
<tech-mike> minimec:  it does but doesnt start correctly
<VCoolio> delemi: not sure, don't think so, it works with my nvidia card and driver
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  I always use this one --> /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler
<tech-mike> minimec:  xawtv was able to access
<alket> How to make empathy open new converstions in bottom panel not in that green envelope at top ?
<minimec> tech-mike: I wouöd first check gstreamer-properties, the video v4l2 section, and test the device.
<VCoolio> delemi: unless you go ecomorph, that requires compositing and glx or what is it
<boch_> barf00, sorry i have no idea then, try with sysctl: man sysctl
<qoqo> All the softwares which is on list of playonlinux works %100 (if ubuntu does not have any problem)?
<w3l54666> they all say linux foundation root hub in lsusb
<VCoolio> emghazal: right click and delete (isn't it the indicator-applet for gnome-panel?)
<Dr_Willis> qoqo:  i would be suprised if they all work 100% :)
<tech-mike> minimec:  testing through gstreamer is showing fine
<delemi> vcoolio: thanks I will look into it and play with it on monday
<infid> alket: my guess is to go into empathy's preferences and uncheck 'show incoming messages in the messaging menu' but i'm not sure
<minimec> delemi: VCoolio Probalby as VCoolio I tell you. Try e17 without ecomorph first. ;)
<airtonix> w3l54666, unplug the wifi device and put it back in again the run lsusb again.
<qoqo> Dr_Willis: but they have all the scripts inside ? why they doe not work ?
<VCoolio> delemi: ecomorph is ok, but it's going to be deprecated in favor of the comp module, but that one isn't as configurable as ecomorph yet
<tech-mike> minimec:  using input v4l2
<alket> infid, that still opens in top panel like envelope but with another look
<airtonix> w3l54666, also try blowing on the connector to remove dust
<tech-mike> minimec:  should i try switching to v4l 1?
<distant_voice> ever since upgrading to 10.4 ubuntu doesn't recognize my cd drive anymore. can anybody help?
<emghazal> VCoolio: That removes the whole indicator applet, including power, bluetooth, and sound.
<minimec> tech-mike: Skype doesn't use the gstreamer framework I think. So it is probably skype related.
<Dr_Willis> qoqo:  with wine. theres never a guarentee. :)
<bdi> i am trying to use sshfs to mount a remote dir to /media/IMM, but i get this error: fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/IMM. I think i have to use chmod on /media/IMM but im not sure. Any ideas?
<w3l54666> airtonix
<minimec> tech-mike: You cannot. Your cam is a v4l2 cam. NO way to change that.
<qoqo> Dr_Willis: ok. thank you :)
<ubuntu472> is there a way to downgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 9.10 without personal files being deleted??
<tech-mike> minimec:  alright, well ill continue to mess with it - thx
<jrib> !downgrade | ubuntu472
<ubottu> ubuntu472: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<w3l54666> airtonix i got it recognised in both lsusb and iwconfig
<m0los> test
<minimec> tech-mike: no problem.
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.5': File exists
<Polemus1> !@#$
<minimec> check tthe settings in skype...
<airtonix> w3l54666, ok now check your network icon in the system tray
<delemi> minimec: thanks for the advise, I work for cell one of east texas and we run a lot of *nix servers. Always fun to learn something new.
<VCoolio> emghazal: sorry, don't use it; two options: 1. check evolution preferences; 2. check gconf-editor, apps > indicator-applet for settings
<w3l54666> exclamation mark
<airtonix> w3l54666, left click it.
<minimec> delemi: Linux is fun, right ;)
<airtonix> w3l54666, does your dongle show up ?
<brontosaurusrex> how can i select first 272 pages in openoffice writter?
<Dunkan> control e?
<frxstrem> does someone know what the / in some IP addresses mean?
<emghazal> VCoolio: I removed evolution altogether from my computer. I'll try gconf-editor.
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  you may not need that step. Thats for 64bit systems
<delemi> minimec: makes me use my brain. makes me remeber all the programing classes I had.
<VCoolio> brontosaurusrex: go to page 272, then ctrl+shift+home?
<distant_voice> ever since upgrading to 10.4 ubuntu doesn't recognize my cd drive anymore. can anybody help?
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  and the guide may be out of date with  the newer releases of ubuntu
<bdi> i am trying to use sshfs to mount a remote dir to /media/IMM, but i get this error: fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/IMM. I think i have to use chmod on /media/IMM but im not sure. Any ideas?
<infid> alket: i'd check gconf-editor, apps > indicator-applet
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: i am running 64bit
<eFever|Newklear> hi friend of mine has a problem with his wlan card can someone help :) (have the syslog etc)
<w3l54666> no it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> bdi:  you could just mount it to the users home dir somewhere.
<ubuntu472> unable to run ubuntu 10.04 on my present system so need to downgrade..is it possible??
<airtonix> w3l54666, ok back in the terminal type : sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<Thorax> ubuntu only detects one button off my IR remote control (HP laptop unit), and I can't seem to get lirc to do anything useful. How do I get the IR remote to work?
<bdi> Dr_Willis, well, i would kinda like to have it in media
<distant_voice> brontosaurusrex: go to the beginning of your document and put the cursor in front of the first word, hold shift, scroll to page 272 and put the cursor behind the last word
<brontosaurusrex> VCoolio: wow, lol, now how would i select pages from 50 -> 272 ?
<ubuntu472> unable to run ubuntu 10.04 on my present system so need to downgrade..is it possible?
<w3l54666> kk 2mins
<brontosaurusrex> distant_voice: i'am looking for a faster method
<jrib> ubuntu472: reinstall
<webroasters> is there a ubuntu server IRC channel???
<mateusz> Well it is possible
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  i  think i skipped that step. but i did have to copy /lib/lightsc*  (liblightscribe.so and liblightscribe.so.1 ) to /usr/lib32
<jrib> webroasters: you're in it !
<webroasters> i thought this was the normal one
<guy_> I have accidently rm'ed my /var/cache and now X just freezes (can't move mouse or keyboard) upon startup, I'm irc'ing from terminal, anyone got a clue how to fix this ?
<jrib> webroasters: (there's also #ubuntu-server, but this one works too)
<VCoolio> brontosaurusrex: not sure, page-up helps to select; or delete (temporarily) the part before or after what you need, so you can use home or end to select
<webroasters> i know theres an off topic
<webroasters> ok thanks jrib
<eFever|Newklear> hi friend of mine has a problem with his wlan card can someone help :) (have the syslog etc)
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  but sudo  ldconfig  might of fixed that also.. i dident trry too hard.
<brontosaurusrex> VCoolio: ok, thanks
<frxstrem> !repeat | eFever|Newklear
<ubottu> eFever|Newklear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: i have it installed now @  /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: still don't know how to run it though
<guy_> anyone ? :/
<w3l54666> done
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  you type the path to the command.
<litropy> Hi, peeps. I want to set up an audio server on my 10.04 powered netbook so that ANY audio it plays (as in the audio that would go to the speakers) instead is routed to a sound server that outputs a stream. The purpose is so that I can open this stream using another machine that's hooked up to my wall-mounted speakers. Any ideas as to the best way to do this?
<bdi> i am trying to use sshfs to mount a remote dir to /media/IMM, but i get this error: fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/IMM. I think i have to use chmod on /media/IMM but im not sure. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:   $ /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler
<ubuntu472> jrib but i do not want my files like songs and movies and photographs to be delted..what should i follow now?? i tried to backup the files from my live cd but its not possible.some encryption :( please help
<crankharder> is there any way to get an ubuntu ISO onto a DVD (because i dont have any blank CDs) so that it'll boot?
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  or the other version   4L-gui
<Dr_Willis> crankharder:  ive heard you can burn them to dvd and they will work.. but ive heard of otehrs saying that dont work...
<Thorax> does anyone have IR working properly on ubuntu 10.04?
<mateusz> crankharder: yes it will work
<Dr_Willis> crankharder:  i make bootable flash drives now a days :)
<ubuntu_> hello i am new to ubuntu and i would really like to install 10.04 but i cant get my printer to work, could someone help me configure it correctly please
<jrib> ubuntu472: what happens when you try to boot 10.04?
<minimec> Polemus1: Dr_Willis You probably need sudo rights to run that... Both lightscripe programms need sudo rights or an adapted groups file.
<mateusz> Just burn the ISO just like you would on a CD
<electhor> crankharder: As long as it is burned as an image, it should not matter if it is a dvd or cd
<crankharder> Dr_Willis: looks like the doc for that is out of date for 10.4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Jordan_U> litropy: In Ubuntu everything is already routed through the pulseaudio sound server, which can transfer streams through the network.
<gebUK> hi has anybody here managed to get nginx running with php on their machines?
<slashfoo> hello guys
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis:  $ /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler ........................ $: command not found
<Dr_Willis> minimec:  i dident need them just now.   the docs mention using sudo.. but THEN they also say 'These packages install programs as setuid root, which means that they run with full system privileges and could be a security risk. '
<distant_voice> ever since upgrading to 10.4 ubuntu doesn't recognize my cd drive anymore. can anybody help?
<litropy> Jordan_U: thank you, now joining #pulseaudio
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  the $ is not part of the command. thats the bash prompt
<MightyTweek> Hey all, I've just upgraded to 10.04 and when I turn on visual effects the title bars disappear from all my windows. I'm using a laptop with Intel 945GM integrated graphics if that helps
<Dr_Willis> minimec:  so needing sudo to run suid programs.. seems.. weird.
<minimec> Dr_Willis: That is possibl, as this is old and never maintained software. Both applications are very basic.
<distant_voice> mightytweek: do you have the compiz configuration thingy installed?
<TommyThaGun> is there a way to control the volume of sound in GDM?
<Dr_Willis> minimec:  yep. I dont even have a LS drive in this box any more.
<Dr_Willis> LS - neat idea.. that was a pain to use.
<MightyTweek> distant_voice, how would I check?
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: oh :-D ...... now i get ..... /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler: error while loading shared libraries: liblightscribe.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  that guide mentions needing to do a 'sudo ldconfig'
<TommyThaGun> nevermind, I at least figured out how to turn off the sound that is played
<can__> how can i do "System Settings->Advanced->Service Manager and turning off "Detecting RANDR (monitor) changes"" via console?
<ubuntu_> hello i am new to ubuntu and i would really like to install 10.04 but i cant get my printer to work, could someone help me configure it correctly please
<slashfoo> guys I'm presenting the same issue as the OP of the thread at http://goo.gl/vmKK is that caused ONLY by corrupted/bad filesystems?
<awakeash> Hmmmm  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LswCv4TU
<minimec> Dr_Willis: Polemus1 I have one of these lightscribe drives and sometimes use it. The results are really ok, but the 'sudo' problem was also surprising for me.
<TheAwesomeGuy> hey
<airtonix> w3l54666, still doesnt show up in the tray icon ?
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs worked for me !!!!!
<TheAwesomeGuy> cannot open `/dev/tty': No such device or address
<minimec> Polemus1: UNfortunately my 'lightscribe' computer is still on jaunty, as it is my wirking horse... ;)
<w3l54666> nope
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  yep - it pays to follow the guide. :)
<TheAwesomeGuy> im getting this error when running gpg from php with shell_exec()
<w3l54666> nor on network manager
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: THANX A MILLION
<airtonix> w3l54666, did you say you were usign lucid or karmic ?
<w3l54666> :S confused
<w3l54666> im using 10.04
<w3l54666> new release
<onetinsoldier> that's Lucid
<emghazal> I can't find a way to remove the evolution envelope icon (http://imagebin.org/96127). I uninstalled Evolution altogether. I can't remove the indicator applet because I want the sound, bluetooth, and power icons. And I tried looking at gconf-editor but found nothing. Any ideas?
<airtonix> w3l54666, ok nicknamed lucid it is. can you check for hardware drivers please > system menu > admin > hardware drivers
<Jon-> Anyone with experiance setting up mpd and mpc? I wanted to revert to the default port and address, so I did an apt-get autoremove --purge mpd mpc && sudo apt-get install mpc mpd   the issue is: mpc doesn't see mpd. gmpc sees it no problem. Help?
<distant_voice> ever since upgrading to 10.4 ubuntu doesn't recognize my cd drive anymore. can anybody help?
<w3l54666> i aint on the net on it
<w3l54666> does it matter?
<airtonix> w3l54666, also visti pastebin.com and then copy and paste the output of : iwconfig there then give the link to resulting page here
<airtonix> w3l54666, ah right, not at this stage no.
<impactto> connect #ubuntu-br
<MightyTweek> emghazal, I think the envelope icon is just part of the indicator applet
<Ower> hello flitteri
<med> salut  tous le monde
<Ower> hello med
<Ower> hello csbn900
<cabbrick1243> Ok i'm back a again and i still haven't been able to find to much help on this isssue.  When Ubuntu Lucid 64 bit boots, the screen that should say ubuntu has discoloration (major) Also when exiting to TTY (Virtual Console) the text on it is replaced by multicolored blocks in the place of the text.  I really need some help with this.
<emghazal> MightyTweek: So there is no way to remove it? It's bad enough indicator-applet has more spacing than Notification Area and looks inconsistent. Now I'll also have to live with a useless icon there? :(
<wk_exeon> how do i install a .inf
<winXPuser> where did you get it?
<wk_exeon> dell
<winXPuser> what is it supposed to do?
<wk_exeon> hdmi
<MightyTweek> emghazal, yup
<winXPuser> sounds like windows driver file extension
<can__> how can i do "System Settings->Advanced->Service Manager and turning off "Detecting RANDR (monitor) changes"" via console? has it something to do with "xrandr"? i'm not using gnome, so the dialog is missing.. please help! the flickering makes me crazy :S
<wk_exeon> it is
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  part 1 sounds like a typical Plymouth issue. Its using a low-color driver for the system because of your video card.
<onetinsoldier> distant_voice: i probably won't be able to help. but what kind of port is the cdrom drive on? parallel? or sata?
<andrikos1996> Hallo
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  the 2nd sounds like a framebuffer/console conflict with the X drivers.
<frxstrem> does anyone here know how to install PHP 5.3 on Ubuntu?
<andrikos1996> Hallo Zolo
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  i dont know of a fix for either one. IVe had similer issues appear and vanish  all during beta
<steelbox> hi there!
<Zolo> :O
<Zolo> He rang, and then he left!
<Dr_Willis> Zolo:  you scared him off
<steelbox> I have parasites on my sound speakers, how can I suppress that plz?
<winXPuser> frxstrem, http://www.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.php
<newuserD> I need help D: which version of ubuntu do I install on a 32 bit AMD processer?
<Zolo> I might scare you away too if you're not careful.
<Dr_Willis> newuserD:  the 32bit version...
<Zolo> Got 4chan links bookmarked!
<Dr_Willis> newuserD:  i686 or whatever its called
<wk_exeon> can any1 help me
<newuserD> the intel baised one?
<steelbox> I have parasites on my sound speakers, how can I suppress that plz?
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: Ok, should i try a reinstall of ubuntu? the card is an Nvidia Geforce 6150 se (or whatever the seconversion is)
<newuserD> Is it not baised on intel....
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  You have small insects on yoru speakers?
<frxstrem> winXPuser: I meant installing with APT, not from source
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: i was gonna say..... bug spray, lol
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  i doubt if that will matter.  some nvidia cards have some issues with Plymouth. thats just how it is.
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  You are using the  nvidia drivers from the repos?
<cabbrick1243> ok thanks
<cabbrick1243> yes
<wk_exeon> it intel hdmi driver
<Polemus1> how can i add a shortcut in the menu to: /opt/lightscribeApplications/SimpleLabeler/SimpleLabeler
<steelbox> I have parasites on my sound speakers, how can I suppress that plz?
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  with the alacarte menu editor ..
<newuserD> thank you Dr_willis :D
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  use bug spray? or clarify the question.
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: Yes i was, i should probably look on their site, but the one problem i've hear with that is the kernel updates will screw it up later on
<steelbox> bug spray?
<winXPuser> frxstrem, maybe sudo apt-get install php
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: I supose i need to install it.. or does it come out the box with lucid?
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:  we have NO IDEA what you mean by 'parasites'  - those are blood sucking insects.. last i looked..
<newuserD> lol
<onetinsoldier> steelbox: well.. parasite's are consdiered to be bugs, like insects
<Dr_Willis> Polemus1:  no idea. try alt-f2 alacarte and find out
<steelbox> Dr_Willis: lol okay
<onetinsoldier> considered*
<steelbox> sorry for my low english level
<grspence__> does anyone have experience with mythtv.... i've got everything working perfect with the exception of mythweb.... i can view my recording etc as a list on there but whenever i click to view my video library i get a blank page.  any suggestions?
<steelbox> I got some noise in my speakers
<steelbox> it's periodic
<gebUK> hi has anybody here managed to get nginx running with php on their machines? pls PM me
<wk_exeon> how do i install a .inf
<Dr_Willis> wk_exeon:  what are you trying to isntall anyway?
<steelbox> and it happens even without playing any audio/video files
<pun84> just got a power outage, now i get "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<CogitoErgoSam> #bash isn't being responsive, so I'm gonna go OT real quick and ask once if anyone knows how to use sed -r to insert a tab in place of spaces...\t isn't doin it
<alex2010> hello, I can't get X started with a GeForce Go 6100 on 10.04, though it worked fine in the live CD, and when I run startx too
<Dr_Willis> steelbox:   you mean to say it makes a 'pop/crackle' every few min.. right befor a sound plays?
<onetinsoldier> wk_exeon: perhaps with wine... but i doubt it. .inf file is pretty much an ms windows thing
<wk_exeon> hdmi driver 4 intel
<pun84> anyone ?
<cabbrick1243> steelbox: go to system>preferences>sound , click on the hardware tab, and change the device profile to one  until you find one that works
<steelbox> without playing audio files
<Ower> hello pun84
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  I would use 'tr' to remove tabs:tr -d '\011' <test.txt >out.txt
<alex2010> it is driving me absolutely nuts because I know the card works, but GDM simply refuses to run it
<zohar> hi, someone knows how to install nvidia-xconfig on ubuntu 9.1?  i want to create xorg.conf ?
<Polemus1> Dr_Willis: thanx once again :(
<steelbox> cabbrick1243: hum okay I can try
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam: taken from google.. from --> http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-26928.html
<cofee> holy hello to all
<cabbrick1243> stellbox: oh, nvm then, its easy and worth a shot
<severnaya> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 in virtualbox but as soon as I restart for the first time it crashes
<onetinsoldier> hello cofee
<pun84> Hi Ower my install wont load after I just got a power outage, its saying "The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" what can i do??
<distant_voice> ever since upgrading to 10.4 ubuntu doesn't recognize my cd drive anymore. can anybody help?
<CogitoErgoSam> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to ADD tabs
<cofee> hi Soldier
<steelbox> cabbrick1243: okay but hardware tab is empty
<Ower> you mount the disk first
<cofee> how are you, man?
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  you want to replace every 8 spaces in a row with a tab? or similer?
<CogitoErgoSam> Dr_Willis:  I'll see if that control char they mention works though, thanks for the heads up.
<onetinsoldier> ok. and you?
<Ower> hello cofee
<cofee> fiiine
<zohar_> hi, someone knows how to install nvidia-xconfig on ubuntu 9.1?  i want to create xorg.conf ?
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<cofee> hi Ower!
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  that may be a bit harder.   but proberly doable
<robbrit> quick question, whats the command for the System->Preferences->Sound dialog? i just upgraded to Lucid and it doesn't appear to be there anymore
<pun84> "Continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Ower> were are you from?
<cofee> good vibes!
<wk_exeon> can i use ndis wrapper to install a inf
<cofee> Arg.
<CogitoErgoSam> Dr_Willis:  Writing an install script that lists a user's network interfaces via ifconfig, but it doesn't tab the columns out; uses spaces.  Was hoping to replace any repeated string of spaces with a single tab
<cofee> you Ower?
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  perhaps --> http://www.computing.net/answers/unix/replacing-a-character-with-a-tab/4966.html
<Ower> italy
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  ive alwqays had that 'trick' make things worse then befor. :)
<CogitoErgoSam> Dr_Willis:  Great!  I'll see if that does it, thanks
<cofee> close countries
<cofee> cheers :D
<cabbrick1243> steelbox: wow... don't know much to help with that.. you may need a better driver... your running lucid right? go on the forums and search for pulse audio drivers.. i remember reading about that when my sound card was giving me trouble
<Ower> whY?
<pun84> can someone help me?
<cofee> lot of population from italy here
<zohar_> hi, someone knows how to install nvidia-xconfig on ubuntu 9.1?  i want to create xorg.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  finally --> http://www.unixguide.net/unix/sedoneliner.shtml
<cjay554> #elementary
<cofee> in the 2nd war times
<Dr_Willis> CogitoErgoSam:  :) all done.. bed time for me.
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: So... since i cant access the TTY (Virtual Console) do you know any way of changing the logon screen without it?
<CogitoErgoSam> Dr_Willis:  Thanks a bunch, I appreciate it.  G'night!
<robbrit> zohar_: use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<robbrit> zohar_: you can install the nvidia driver there, it should come with nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  the gdm login screen?  thats tweakable a little bit
<pun84> this is ridiculous i never had a problem unitl i upgraded to newest version
<Ower> cofee?
<pun84> now it breaks within 2weeks
<pun84> wtf..
<wk_exeon> is there intel xconfig
<cofee> we have definitely token the italian spirit for our culture
<subone> Even with the latest ati proprietary video drivers, videos appear broken (sometimes half the picture seems to be one frame and the other half another frame). Its hardly noticeable but annoying if you do notice it. Anyone know of a way to sync this or something?
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: yes the gdm screen. I don't like the purple background :p
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  i got some bookmarks at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  simple way.. find that image.. edit it... :)
<cofee> yes Ower
<steelbox> re
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  its in /usr/share/backgrounds  I think. or somewhere in /usr/
<Ower> how old are you?
<cofee> 25
<ChrisC_> Hi, is there a way to reset the wireless network from the command line. My wireless keeps disconnecting and I have to log out and in again to bring it back up. Surely there must be a way to reset via command line.
<zohar_> robbrit - u know what is "Hardware drivers" in hebrew ?
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  yep. in /usr/share/backgrounds
<cofee> Ower, do you know about this system, Ubuntu?
<robbrit> zohar_: no idea, check on google translate
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:   i set up grub2 and gdm  and my user to use the same wallpaper
<robbrit> zohar_: it should have a picture of a computer chip next to it
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: Duh! thanks a lot. I feel like a moron now... Windows mods are like that sometimes to...
<Ower> i 27
<Ower> do you use backtrack for cracking wifi?
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  theres other tools to tweak the gdm stuff.. but I just edit/change that ugly picture :) i hate how its the default
<Samekh93> hello hello
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | Ower
<ubottu> Ower: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<steelbox> cabbrick1243: so my hardware tab is empty
<cofee> great :D
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: Yea, they used to let you change it
<cofee> im not user of wi-fi
<Dr_Willis> cabbrick1243:  gdm1 vs gdm2.. its changeable still. theres just not a nice gui tool by default.. see the grub2setup tool in my links
<miolands> can anyone help with getting write  privileges back for a usb drive
<Ower> for me, ubuntu is a best distro
 * rocket16 agrees with Ower
<Ower> but sabayon too
<amontimur> hello, i am a newbie and require help. i just installed ubuntu, but to get my wlan working, i need to install specific drivers, which themselves require a subsystem called IEEE80211. i downloaded all required files but have no idea how to install them. please help!
<cabbrick1243> steelbox: yea, i'm probably not the right person for this, but you do need to find your pulse audio driver for the device if it is registered there
<cofee> it rocks. i very trust it tn
<cofee> *in it
<Ower> sorry for my english
<roberto__> what does this mean (from package description): This is a dummy package depending on the library for the current default version of Ruby.
<cofee> hah. me too
<robbrit> roberto__: it just installs the latest version of ruby
<Samekh93> Finally making the switch to Ubuntu this afternoon - just wanted a little advice. Is it 'alright' to use NTFS as my data partition in Linux? I want to switch to an official unix partition but all my data is NTFS.
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: Will do. I'm not to familiar with Ubuntu so.. ty
<cofee> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<steelbox> cabbrick1243: okay and how can I find it?
<robbrit> roberto__: that way you can always go "sudo apt-get install ruby" to get the latest version
<jrib> Samekh93: it's fine, you just don't get unix-style permissions
<luketheduke> severnaya: I had the same problem a while ago. never found a fix
<zohar_> robbrit - any other way to install it ? i cant find it
<onetinsoldier> Samekh93: no. you will be using ext3 or ext4
<luketheduke> whoops
<Samekh93> jrib: can you clarify please?
<cabbrick1243> steelbox: err, (embarrasement) i did find an article in the forums once on it. Try searching them for sound drivers
<ChrisC_> Anyone?
<robbrit> zohar_: try installing the nvidia-current package
<Ower> now i installig vlc media player
<roberto__> robbrit: I have ruby1.9.1 and I need libgtk2-ruby .. that description is in libgtk2-ruby .. but I don't see an explicit libgtk2-ruby1.9.1, only libgtk2-ruby1.8
<zohar_> robbrit - in synaptic ?
<jrib> !permissions > Samekh93
<ubottu> Samekh93, please see my private message
<robbrit> zohar_: yep
<meles> \join #ubuntuusers
<cofee> your doing right. thats the best player ever
<robbrit> roberto__: libgtk2-ruby might still work
<cofee> hey, i got a question. does anibody know if is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu 8 to 9 ?
<ChrisC_> How do I bring up the wlan0 to reconnect via command line?
<frxstrem> how can I bypass Ubuntu's password changing rules?
<Ower> my version is 8.04 but now i writing with backtrack 4
<roberto__> robbrit: no, synaptic wants to install ruby1.8 if I do that
<ubuntu_> can someone help me install lexmark 2300
<ubuntu_> printer
<cabbrick1243> steelbox: so sorry i'm not much help, as i have not to much with Ubuntu either
<robbrit> roberto__: try installing it through rubygems then
<Daskreech> Hello Having an issue with Xorg
<roberto__> robbrit: I'm having trouble installing it from source -- it's not i ruby gems, believe it or not :)
<winXPuser> !networking | amontimur,
<Daskreech> starting up X makes my monitor flip to black
<Leonopteryx> FUCK ME. FUCK ME SIDEWA
<robbrit> roberto__: oh really? hmm, well i guess just let it install ruby1.8 and see what happens
<maco> !language | Leonopteryx
<ubottu> Leonopteryx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lee_> o.o
<Leonopteryx> sorry, wrong server
<Daskreech> I think it's putting out a resolution too high for the monitor to handle
<Leonopteryx> >.<
<minimec> ChrisC_: You would have to setup the device manually with iwconfig --> man iwconfig, then sudo dhclient 'your'device'
<winXPuser> Leonopteryx, what is your Ubuntu issue
<winXPuser> oh ok
<Leonopteryx> i dont have one.. my computer just reset
<winXPuser> :P
<MichaelKohler> hi, how can I make all pages of a pdf the same size? I scanned a document and this page is way too big when I view the pdf
<steelbox> cabbrick1243: okay
<lee_> hahahahahahahaha
<cofee> it happens.
<winXPuser> MichaelKohler: zoom - fit page width
<cofee> hah
<amontimur> !networking
<Ower> i don't know
<cabbrick1243> Dr_Willis: Should i remove plymouth altogether since it doesn't work on my video card you had a link to that on your site and i'm just curiosu
<MichaelKohler> winXPuser: and how can I save this state? I need to send it to someone and it should be all the same size at his computer too
<subone> Even with the latest ati proprietary video drivers, videos are tearing (sometimes half the picture seems to be one frame and the other half another frame). Its hardly noticeable but annoying if you do notice it. Anyone know of a way to sync this or something?
<ChrisC_> Thanks.
<luketheduke> subone: can you enable VSync somewhere?
<luketheduke> never used it, so I can't tell you how to
<Samekh93> jrib: so I couldn't run games off of it I imagine
<zohar_> robbrit - is "Nvidia binary xorg driver" is the one to install ?
<Ower> do you like 3d modelling?
<jrib> Samekh93: correct
<robbrit> zohar_: yep
<amontimur> winXPuser, what do you mean?
<visof> hello
<luketheduke> hey zohar_, fancy meeting you here
<Samekh93> jrib: goddammit
<cabbrick1243> visof: hi
<Oddbio> is using "netcat" a slow method of tansfering a file? I actually thought it was faster than other methods.  I ask because I recently wanted to send an 11.5 GB file using netcat and it took a few hours. Perhaps that is normal though, and it just seems like a long time because I've never sent a file that big before..  Also, The two computers are on the same network, so it's not across the internet.
<Samekh93> jrib: any reliable way to convert an NTFS partition?
<jrib> Samekh93: what kind of games were you considering?
<visof> how can i group the photos in change background that change background automatically ?
<Samekh93> jrib: just one, EVE Online
<steaminc> yo whats up guys
<visof> there is also some space photos
<jrib> Samekh93: you want to run that through wine?  Or is that a native game?
<cofee> wazzupppp
<Samekh93> jrib: It will be through wine
<frxstrem> how can you undo 'sudo passwd root'?
<jrib> Samekh93: it's probably fine through wine
<cabbrick1243> visof: use Desktop Drapes from the software manager
<jrib> frxstrem: sudo passwd -l root
<frxstrem> jrib: okay, thanks :)
<Samekh93> jrib: I guess I could try it first...
<SteamInc_> lol im looking at irc thoug h3 programs
<Samekh93> jrib: thank you.
<winXPuser> MichaelKohler, no, this state can't be saved, this is user's preference; in the very best case you can set it in adobe pdf printer properties (properties button next to printer name in print dialog)
<jrib> Samekh93: there's no way to convert ntfs to ext* that I know of
<Samekh93> no way to convert that partition? like you can convert fat32 to ntfs in windows
<Samekh93> jrib: thanks again
<trismegisto> ciao
<Ower> is a program to create visual effects 3d anmation, ect.
<acerimmer> !blender|ower
<ubottu> ower: blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Ower> ciao trismegisto
<jrib> Samekh93: you could reformat it of course but you would need some place to hold your data
<luketheduke> Samekh93: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<SteamInc> does anybody know any youtube downloaders for linux?
<luketheduke> (the winehq page for eve online)
<Ower> i just install it
<Samekh93> jrib: yep, and unfortunately i dont have one
<roberto__> robbrit: it will install then .. but I'm wanting to use it in a 1.9.1 script
<Samekh93> thanks luketheduke
<SteamInc> nvm
<acerimmer> SteamInc: just add a youtube dl addon to firefox
<Ower> ciao trismegisto
<cofee> How can I upgrade from Ubuntu 8 to 9 ?
<cabbrick1243> SteamInc: they are addons to firefox
<jrib> SteamInc: if this is data you like, you should probably invest in back-ups.  Some advice from experience
<SteamInc> ok thanks
<WiFiLeech> firefox addons can DL youtube
<amontimur> how do you install driverpackages?
<jrib> Samekh93: if this is data you like, you should probably invest in back-ups.  Some advice from experience
<jrib> SteamInc: never mind me
<robbrit> roberto__: after it installs do ruby --version to find out what the default ruby version is
<taroven> GRR. I can't get desktop compositing to work at ALL with the nvidia proprietary driver and Xinerama enabled.
<Debjit> steaminc: youtube-dl
<brad__> Hey all
<Samekh93> jrib: I completely agree
<Ower> ciao trismegisto sei italiano?
<cabbrick1243> amontimur: depends on the driver
<robbrit> roberto__: you might have better luck asking about this in #ruby-lang
<Daskreech> the log from X starting is at http://www.pastebin.com/8A9U4LAG and the xorg.conf made by me is at http://www.pastebin.com/xunUNwaa
<brad__> I stupidly tried to install Plasma in gnome for kicks
<maco> !it | Ower
<ubottu> Ower: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<brad__> and it has borked apt/dpkg
<cofee> there is no way, right?
<brad__> So I cannot install/unistall anything
<amontimur> cabbrick1242, i just got a folder more or less full of sourcecode
<maco> brad__: you can run plasma widgets in a plasma viewer. and it shouldnt have broken apt
<magicbronson> j #spawning
<brad__> Yea, I know
<maco> brad__: cuz having kde and gnome installed simultaneously is just fne
<brad__> I have done it before
 * Daskreech hugs maco 
<brad__> What I used to do was have plasma installed, and start it during logon, then I had a sexy plasma desktop in Gnome
<Debjit> !youtube-dl
 * WiFiLeech farts
<brad__> But this time I tried to install and dpkg threw loads of errors
<brad__> Now it will not do anything because every time I try to install a package
<brad__> it wants to finish up on the borked plasma stuff
<crankharder> so, my ubuntu 10.4 live cd boots up to the purple screen w/ the white ubuntu and the 5 white dots -- and just hangs there
<andruk> how do i find duplicate msuci files *based off of their id3 tags* ?
<featherofmaat> crankharder: a cd you burned, or one from launchpad?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: apt-dpkg giving you problems? do you have an error message or a pastebin of errors?
<brad__> 2 secs onetinsoldier
<crankharder> cd i burned
<brad__> Ill pastebin the output
<MichaelKohler> isn't there a program which can set the resolution/size of a pdf file?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: roger. i'll be here
<brad__> *I guess this is what ubuntu does when you want to burn MS Server 2008 XD"
<featherofmaat> crankharder: it's probably a bad burn or a bad download
<SteamInc> the firefox addons for youtube dont work
<onetinsoldier> brad__: lol
<acerimmer> crankharder: burn it at a lower speed
<Leonopteryx> now.. now i DO have a ubuntu issue. cant cd into an existing dir. (not even as root.)
<featherofmaat> i'd try both again
<luketheduke> Leonopteryx: what dir?
<brad__> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/NiWiAirF
<Leonopteryx> /home/user/Bucket
<SteamInc> does anybody know programs for downloading from youtube? cause the firefox ones dont work
<brad__> onetinsoldier: That is just me trying to install a package as I normally would
<featherofmaat> steaminc:  youtube-dl is a command-line program that downloads youtube vids
<Debjit> SteamInc: try youtube-dl
<featherofmaat> you don't have to use it from firefox
<vianocturna85> anyone able to tell me where this error comes from or how i would fix it?: segfault at 7b9b2f40 ip 7b9b2f40 sp aa8fbf9c error 4 in ntdll.dll.so
<dfgas> ok, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now i don't have any title bars, i can get them by turning desktop effects on but after i reboot its back to no title bars. any ideas on whats wrong?
<acerimmer> SteamInc: the cheat is to play the video.  While it plays, a flash file will be in your /filesystem/tmp directory.  That's the video.  Copy/Save
<jc> hi
<onetinsoldier> brad__: roger. i'm looking at it. it looks pretty ugly
<Mandrew> i have a bit of problem with the connection between the iphone and the bluetooth and i think its the drivers, cuz when i installed ubuntu i had the on board chip activated and now im using a usb bluetooth, so i wonder how i reinstall the bluetooth drivers and anything els that need to be reinstalled
<SteamInc> i just want the mp3
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Echo that!
<Craiggles> hey guys
<featherofmaat> steaminc:  after you get the youtube flv, use ffmpeg to separate the two
<Craiggles> can someone help me get webgl to work on chronium?
<crankharder> of course my 10.4/server disk won't even get past the BIOS's "Boot from CD/DVD"
<guy_> I've accidently rm'ed my /var/cache and now whenever I run ubuntu I can't move my mouse or use the keyboard, anyone got a clue why ?
<Craiggles> I downloaded the zip file, and then ran `./chrome --enable-webgl`
<Craiggles> but, that didn't work
<brad__> crankharder: Check the MD5sum of the disk against the downloads
<Craiggles> (and the tutorial said it would be chronium, not chrome, but I have no chromium app
<vianocturna85> anyone able to tell me where this error comes from or how i would fix it?: segfault at 7b9b2f40 ip 7b9b2f40 sp aa8fbf9c error 4 in ntdll.dll.so
<brad__> crankharder: I had the same problem, turned out the burn was borked
<SteamInc> ill just download it on my win comp then it has youtube downloader
<Docteh_> !exaile
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<luketheduke> Craiggles: looks like you want to do ./configure --enable-webgl maybe
<Debjit> dfgas: is metacity installed
<luketheduke> just a stab in the dark though
<miolands> since upgrading to Lucid I am having trouble with privileges on external usb drive, anyone?
<featherofmaat> craiggles:  or try it with chromium proper.  i think you have to get it through ubuntu-tweak
<Imran-UK> where is the appripriate place to file a bug/report on a problem with user accounts without passwords and switching between such accounts (lucid lynx)
<brad__> I wish I could convert the whole of my workplace to linux XD
<guy_> anyone ?:/ I'm quite clueless how to fix this ? :\
<Craiggles> luketheduke, it says there is no configure
<brad__> then I wouldnt need any of this MS crap
<modprobe> can anyone please help me with this problem, whem modprobing my driver i get an error that theres an option unsupported but the tutorial says i should add. can someone tell how to fix the error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/430182/
<zleap> brad__, Know how u feel
<acerimmer> !bug|imran-uk
<ubottu> imran-uk: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<yoritomo> hello
<awakeash> yoritomo hello :)(
<onetinsoldier> brad__: the only thing i can think of to get around that is to make it so that dpkg no longer considers those packages as being installed, and then you'd have to go around remove the directories/files manually that these packages installed
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i install windows to make a dual boot when i already have ubuntu?
<linux_is_my_hero> and no partition
<yoritomo> does anyone knows a good pinball simulator  for ubuntu, similar to visual pinball for windows ?
<luketheduke> linux_is_my_hero: you do need a partition. you can try to make an existing partition smaller with gedit.
<luketheduke> then you install windows
<luketheduke> then you use a live cd to reinstall grub
<brad__> onetinsoldier: ok, how would I go about doing that?
<featherofmaat> linux_is_my_hero: i think he meant gparted
<linux_is_my_hero> i have a 250gb with ubuntu only.  what are my options for setting up a partition?
<acerimmer> !gparted|linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<modprobe> help me please :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/430182/
<luketheduke> featherofmaat: oops, brainfart
<featherofmaat> lol :D
<roberto__> modprobe: hey peter
<onetinsoldier> brad__: well, it'll take some time, and you'll need to edit a file carefully, i repeat... carefully :)
<modprobe> roberto__: hi im so close now :)
<roberto__> modprobe: what's the url for the package? I'll look at it with you
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: What do you want Windows for?
<edgy360> hey Kyle-Morgan
<brad__> onetinsoldier: oh god XD
<Kyle-Morgan> Hi
<crankharder> how do I MD5sum a disk once it's been burnt?
<rain_> hi does anyone know any program to mass rotate images?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: want to try?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<yoritomo> it has a linux gaming channel ?
<modprobe> roberto__: the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/430182/
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: i don't.  but i dont know how to make netflix work on ubuntu.
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Sure, ima going to get this packaged installed whether I need to reinstall ubuntu or not!
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: ah yes netflix
<jrib> rain_: imagemagick of course
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: they used to support Linux as far as I know, but not anymore
<onetinsoldier> brad__: oh? what are you trying to get installed?
<oCean_> crankharder: the point is, you want to md5sum *before* burning.. to verify integrity
<brad__> libudf0
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: although if u know of a better way to stream movies, please, im all ears.  and if u have to pm me thats fine also.
<soreau> why is file roller telling me I can't open a tar.gz file even though tar and gzip are installed? I clicked open with archive manager in firefox on a tar.gz but it fails with this message about the helper application doesn't exist and something about associated apps
<awakeash> linux_is_my_hero I would make a 1-st partition Primary with windows (about 30 Giga), second partition 60 Giga for linux (primary) and another with datas such ans photos music xxx etc. lol rolf :)) . Install first time windows second linux.
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: well how much RAM you got?
<awakeash> or wirtualization
<awakeash> :D
<linux_is_my_hero> 4 gb
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: 4gb
<roberto__> modprobe: just to try it, do "sudo modprobe adv717x em8300"
<sebsebseb> awakeash: yes I was going to mention virtualization
<awakeash> vmware / etc.
<brad__> onetinsoldier: libudf0 - as I said, I need to extract a MS Server ISO onto my HDD, but obviously I cant install that package due to my awesome dpkg issues
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: try a Windows virtual machine
<awakeash> sebsebseb ups :)
<sebsebseb> awakeash: ups ?
<awakeash> i dond't mean to take your ideea
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: also I don't use netflix, but maybe you can get the program working in Wine
<Guest94303> anybody willing to help me out with a teensy issue
<onetinsoldier> brad__: ok, roger
<modprobe> roberto__: dont work ;)
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: I mean I know it's a website
<roberto__> modprobe: oo I see it's asking you to configure it
<sebsebseb> !ask | Guest94303
<ubottu> Guest94303: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<edgy360> Kyle-Morgan, have you asked your question yet?
<featherofmaat> guest94303: i will try.
<onetinsoldier> brad__: put yourself into a root shell for now with 'sudo -i' in a terminal
<BluesKaj> Guest94303, we don't give marital advice here :)
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: thats a good idea, and also, if wine doesnt work, what is a virtual machine? ive heard of it but inow nothing of the technicalities
<rain_> jrib: how  to install imagemagik? it don't have deb file
<frxstrem> what does the 'bind' option for mount do?
<EvaLuaTe> if I want to create a custom ubuntu release, am I allowed to use ubuntu graphics on the website and, more importnatly, am I allowed to modify a ubuntu CD and redistribute it in the modified version?
<sunil> web can work in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<roberto__> modprobe: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/em8300
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: a virtual machine allows you to run Windows inside a better OS such as Ubuntu
<edgy360> is there any way to use wifi on ubuntu server?
<roberto__> modprobe: paste lines 18-20 in there
<onetinsoldier> brad__: and/or rnu gedit or whatever as root with 'gksu'
<onetinsoldier> run*
<sunil> hello
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: it works great for most stuff, not 3D games though for example, well that depends I think on hardware actsauly these days and such
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: how is that different from wine? it actually runs windows within ubuntu?
<featherofmaat> sunil: certainly, most webcams should work out-of-box
<featherofmaat> sunil: you can test it by using cheese
<Guest94303> Just upgraded to lucid lynx from karmic koala, have two nvidia cards and three monitors setup with xinerama... worked fine on kk, on ll the mouse goes berserk when I mouse into the monitor on the second card... but apps launch onto that screen and the keyboard input to them works fine.
<awakeash> I'ts better with 2 hdd-s like 1-st hdd with Windows and linux virtualization on second hdd, you know stuff like I/O
<modprobe> sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/em8300
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: yes Wine basicaly is a compatiably layour that tricks apps into thinking they are running on Windows.  where as a virtual machine will run Windows
<brad__> onetinsolder: Done
<awakeash> bye bye
<modprobe> roberto__: are there :)
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: how do i get around the microsoft silverlight thing?
<Guest94303> what's wrong with my mouse when it goes to the second card?
<roberto__> modprobe: mousepad? -- hey, actually, name it "em8300.conf" if you want to stop seeing that error message
<featherofmaat> guest94303: i'm gonna pass that one on to someone else lol, i've never even considered using multiple monitors
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: as a result of course an Internet connected,  vm could get infected by a virus or something,  However since it's a vm,  you get  a nice security advantage over a pshyical install
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: oh netflix needs silverlight?
<modprobe> sudo mousepad /etc/modprobe.d/em8300.conf
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: yeah
<roberto__> modprobe: save the file, quit gedit, and rerun the sudo modprobe line
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: there's moonlight, which might do netflix
<neorab> it doesn't
<onetinsoldier> brad__: ok. i'll try to just go step by step. first, make a backup of the file /var/lib/dpkg/status
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: if not  you can maybe Wine silverlight,  plus  I expect Silverlight will work rather well in a WIndows virtual machine
<neorab> netflix has said they are going to get us a linux player, but it hasn't happened yet
<roberto__> modprobe:  works better on it the terminal app :P
<neorab> I've run the web player in a VM before though
<neorab> it works fine
<sebsebseb> neorab: I think they used to support Linux?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: thats cool i didnt know we had that now.
<neorab> it used to work with some trickery
<modprobe> roberto__: hehe lol i get confused but still same after rerun
<rawr> is there something akin to the older winamp on ubuntu? I just want to add music to a playlist and listen to it, I don't need the damn thing to do the laundry for me. I tried amarok, rhythmbox, banshee, and they're all terrible at what I want to do (i.e. listen to music)
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: moonlight is a bit hrm though
<neorab> but they went from WMP to Silverlight
<tim__b> Did anyone manage to install lucid using the alternate cd on a system with intel mobile GM965/GL960 graphic controller? Running into a black screen after first selection menu (language/instal, etc)
<neorab> rawr: xmms
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: just like Silverlight, it's best to avoide them as much as possible, ideally
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: what do u mean "hrm"?
<rawr> neorab, I just installed that, it's not "new and improved" with a server/client architecture which doesn't seem to work at all
<rawr> -not
<brad__> onetinsoldier: ok done :)
<roberto__> modprobe: do a "ls -la /etc/modprobe.d and check that the permissions on that file are the same as on the others
<Guest94303> anyone had any luck getting the nvidia proprietary drivers running on lucid lynx?
<modprobe> roberto__: oh wait could it be that the unknown parameter in line 9 of the url i gave u is the cause
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: that's off  topic for the Ubuntu channel, but  Silverlight and Moonlight are not good technologies,  for various reasons.
<onetinsoldier> brad__: ok, bear with me. i might go pretty slow. but we'll get there
<modprobe> roberto__: look at the comment dots :p
<brad__> onetinsoldier: ditto
<linux_is_my_hero> Guest94303: I'm running 'em right now
<mrwes> I prefer my Netflix streamed to my PS3
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: however if you still want to do netflix,  maybe Moonlight,  or  Silverlight in Wine, or yep Windows virtual machine should do it
<neorab> rawr: are you sure you got xmms and not xmms2?
<linux_is_my_hero> mrwes: i dont have the disc yet
<rawr> neorab, ah right, that's xmms2
<lungan> Having som delay when unminimizing windows in ubuntu, minimizing goes well, but when unminimizing I have like a 0.5-1.0 sec delay which is pretty anyoing, fresh install and so on, is there anyway to fix this?
<modprobe> roberto__: nm :(
<mrwes> linux_is_my_hero, only takes a day to get it :)
<neorab> xmms old school is almost identical to windows
<linux_is_my_hero> im in military barracks and i dont trust the mail people on my ship
<neorab> though it might not run anymore
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: oh
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: well try Moonlight or Silverlight in Wine, then I guess
<brad__> linux_is_my_hero: What part of the millitary you in? (If you dont mind me asking)
<rawr> yeah I vaguely remember using it and it *not* choking down on 30k file playlists
<linux_is_my_hero> navy
<mrwes> linux_is_my_hero, Sony is going to have a future firmware where you won't need the disk.
<roberto__> modprobe: does it exist?
<Polemus1> where can i get k3b .deb file?
<brad__> linux_is_my_hero: Awesome :)
<sebsebseb> Planet_x: you don't need to do that
<linux_is_my_hero> mrwes: any info on that?
<linux_is_my_hero> like a date?
<sebsebseb> no not you Planet_x
<roberto__> modprobe: if [ -f /etc/modprobe.d/adv717x.conf ] ; then echo "yup" ; fi
<__-osh-__> lungan: I have abyssmal performance on my box atm. Seems that strigi is indexing lots of files so the machine is thrashing like hell.
<sebsebseb> Polemus1: you don't need to do that, k3b is in the repo
<linux_is_my_hero> brad__: yeah, i like it :-)
<modprobe> roberto__: the swap redblue pal is in the config file /etc/modprobe.d/em8300
<Polemus1> sebsebseb: how di i install it then?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: do a search on the name of offending package in that file
<mrwes> linux_is_my_hero, not until next year from what I've read
<sebsebseb> Polemus1: sudo apt-get install k3b in the terminal
<modprobe> roberto__: u think i can remove the option because its not supported apparently and get rid of the FATAL?
<brad__> ok
<neorab> I've switched to mpd and couldn't ever see myself using regular audio players anymore
<neorab> mpd+sonata=joy
<sebsebseb> !ot | linux_is_my_hero mrwes
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero mrwes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mrwes> linux_is_my_hero, someone from the mail room couldn't use it for your account, you know that correct?
<roberto__> modprobe: yes
<mrwes> ok ok sebsebseb sorry brutha
<roberto__> modprobe: but if you get the same error again, then put it back
<Polemus1> sebsebseb: pfff... forgot the sudo... :)
<madjestyr> So my 18 month old son was playing on my keyboard while I was busy and now my windows maximize as if there was a panel above them, and I only have one panel on bottom.  Any suggestions?
<rawr> neorab, I have the vague impression that xmms / beep /audacious will all implode if I try to load them in my tiling wm though
<sebsebseb> Polemus1: oh
<__-osh-__> lungan: Like a 2-4 sec lag between klicking the menu button and actually seeing the menu... :-(
<Polemus1> sebsebseb: tx
<sebsebseb> Polemus1: np
<onetinsoldier> brad__: get rid of the entire section for each of the offending packages in that file
<Daan> Hello, is there a 'teacher' program like openteacher that is special made for Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Daan: hrm
<neo_ryke> hi
<brad__> onetinsoldier: ok :)
<neorab> rawr: that's probably true (depending on the wm) though you should be able to set it to be floating or otherwise not dynamic tile that app
<roberto__> Daan: check out edubuntu
<sebsebseb> Daan: not sure,  however it's worth asking in #edubuntu
<neo_ryke> I installed Server Edition unf 10:04 php5-xdebug installed. With phpinfo () is also displayed, which is installed xdebug. Only the expenditure is not formatted, and the debugger starts and n ot. Anyone have experience with it?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: :-) then of course save the file and tell me what happens
<modprobe> roberto__: unexpected token fi?
<Daan> roberto__: Ok, good point.
<lungan> __-osh-__, anoying!
<n1ghtcr4wler> BitchX-1.0c18+ by panasync - OpenBSD 4.7
<roberto__> modprobe: you put taht in bash and got an error ?
<pun84> My install wont load after I just got a power outage, on boot up it is  saying "The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present"  " Continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" what can i do??
<gkahla> anyone else having trouble with gwibber in 10.4? it updated once, and now won't show new posts...
<pun84> version 10.04
<roberto__> modprobe: what --version of bash are you using?
<vosti> hi all
<Vigo> pun84: Have you checked the BIOS?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: if these packages have installed files onto your filesystem, they'll still be there and you'll need to manually delete them. i believe i can tell you how to see where they are from just the package name
<pun84> nope, what should i be looking for? When i go into the manaul recovery, i still see /home and the contents
<roberto__> modprobe: anything over version 3.x should accept that, I think. it was all on one line ?
<pun84> it just wont go through the bootup process
<Daan> roberto__, sebsebseb: There is no activity in #edubuntu...
<neo_ryke> I installed Server Edition unf 10:04 php5-xdebug installed. With phpinfo () is also displayed, which is installed xdebug. Only the expenditure is not formatted, and the debugger starts and n ot. Anyone have experience with it?
<sebsebseb> Daan: yes small channel and it's Saturday
<sebsebseb> danielbw: well Sunday in some time zones
<vosti> i have a ati radeon 9200 M9+ 5C63 i need to install its drivers
<sebsebseb> !patience | Daan
<ubottu> Daan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<modprobe> roberto__: what i did now is remove the option, dmesg: adv717x: Unknown parameter em8300 ? did i make it worse
<Buds> Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew of a way to access a macbooks EFI (to disable floppy drive)??
<sebsebseb> Daan: ok not right factoid there
<sebsebseb> Daan: well not right useage, of it
<sky1> I'm dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04, and I have some data hard drives. Should they be ext4 or NTFS? I assume NTFS would be preferred since it has the best cross compatibility with windows and ubuntu? (Windows having no ext4 support really)
<Daan> ubottu: ok, ill repeat it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Vigo> pun84: Many times after a power interrupt the BIOS date reverts Manufacture Time, might be a year or up to 10 off, also many many settings can be effected by it, walk carefully in that area.
<vosti> help:)
<vosti>  i have a ati radeon 9200 M9+ 5C63 i need to install its drivers
<GeekSquid> sky1: are the data drives currently NTFS?
<NateWiebe> just did an update, rebooted, and firefox got REALLY slow.. anyone else having this problem?
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Ok so I edited the file, should I run an apt command to test?
<NetLarIrvine> Is it still bad to install the proprietary drivers fro the NVidia card??
<sky1> GeekSquid:  Sadly they're currently ext4, but I can't read (or write) them on Windows and would like to.
<Buds> anyone know of a way to access a macbooks EFI (to disable floppy drive)??
<roberto__> modprobe: I'm not uderstanding why adv717x's error message is changing based on your changes to the config file for a different module: em8300
<NetLarIrvine> On 10.04?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: yes
<sky1> GeekSquid:  so I figure my best course of action is to deal with it, or to backup the data and format it as NTFS instead.
<patdk-wk> sky1, ntfs is ok, but if you don't shutdown windows cleanly, then the ntfs driver in ubuntu will refuse to use them
<patdk-wk> so fat32 *might* be a better solution
<Vigo> pun84: Do you know how to get into BIOS on that box?
<sky1> fat32 is not a very good solution for 1+TB drives I do not think :P
<patdk-wk> why I said *might*
<__-osh-__> sky1: I'm told that ntfs support is somewhat dangerous so if it's just for storing data go for FAT or something. However my experience with NTFS on Linux isn't all that fresh. Things might have improved.
<roberto__> modprobe: chat me in private please
<modprobe> roberto__: how?
<roberto__> modprobe: see a sperate tab already opened from me ?
<sky1> patdk-wk:  of course lol. Yeah I think NTFS is probably best as long as I shutdown nicely, but sadly it's going to be a pain to backup 2TB of data to format the drive from ext4. But as of right now its impossible to read/write from windows on them, which I think I'd rather be able to, even if ubuntu is going to the main OS
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Ok, well, wow, the bad packages are gone
<onetinsoldier> brad__: roger. cool
<brad__> onetinsoldier: but now it just shows more bad packages
<giant81> have a problem with my audio in Ubuntu
<GeekSquid> sky1: couple of options, either backup those data drives to NTFS drives or install this in windows http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<giant81> 00:06.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP55 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<patdk-wk> sky1, how much free space on the drive?
<vosti>  i have a ati radeon 9200 M9+ 5C63 i need to install its drivers
<w3l54666> how do i black list the rt2800 driver?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: ok, i guess i'd need to see a pastebin
<anigma> is there a ubuntu server edition?
<tom_fishy_> hi, I have just recently installed Ubuntu 10.4. I used 9.10 for a few months but stoped because my video drivers (ati card) wasn't perfect. If I for instance watched a movie in VLC the whole video was messed up. If I played it in gnome-mplayer it was "okey" but not good. Now I have installed ubuntu as a virtual guest os with Virtualbox running from Windows 7. And even though I only have half the ram and so on I can p
<tom_fishy_> lay movies in VLC (720p x264) with no problem, which is very good! My question is now this, Will I get the same result If I install ubuntu not virtually or can I use virtualbox drivers (guest additions) because they seems to work better.
<GeekSquid> anigma: yep, no GUI though
<sky1> I tried ext2fsd. I was able to get a listing of the root of the drive, but that was it, and I tried opening some files and the drive ended up getting corrupted :/ (and the files were gibberish). LUCILY fsck was able to fix the errors though (thank god lol)
<brad__> onetinsolder: http://pastebin.com/vXf7mEN1
<giant81> should start with a little background.  Tyan Motherboard, Dual Opteron system, Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop x64
<anigma> GeekSquid: that's perfect cause' I don't have a monitor..
<patdk-wk> sky1, sounds like you have ext4 with extents
<patdk-wk> that is not ext2 compat :)
<sebsebseb> !server | anigma
<ubottu> anigma: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sky1> the 1.5TB drive has about 800GB free, and the 1TB drive has  160GB free. Yeah that's what I figured patdk-wk, I'm surprised there isn't better support though. It is the 'oh so godly' windows :P
<onetinsoldier> brad__: are you running kbuntu?
<Wilthril> hi guys
<patdk-wk> heh? better support?
<__-osh-__> patdk-wk: Is there an upgrade path between ext3 and ext4? Or is ext4 only for new installs?
<brad__> onetinsoldier: no, ubuntu 10.04
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to set up moonlight on lucid?
<patdk-wk> ext4 is compat with ext2 and ext3
<patdk-wk> and you can upgrade any to ext4
<un214> yes, but not me
<winXPuser> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<patdk-wk> but the new stuff in ext4 you can't upgrade to
<winXPuser> um
<patdk-wk> and if you use the new stuff in ext4, it's not backwards compat
<Hamlin> moo: os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - (6.1.7600) up: 6days 21hrs 55mins 26secs cpu: AMD Phenom(tm) 8450 Triple-Core Processor (x64) at 2100MHz (6% Load) gfx: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 128MB res: 1440x900 32bit 59Hz ram: 1743/3966.5MB (43.95%) [||||------] hdd: C:\ 463.99GB/576.17GB T:\ 834.42GB/931.51GB net: NVIDIA nForce 10_100 Mbps Ethernet - 100MB/s 11.63GB In 4.22GB Out
<sky1> haha well considering the user-base you'd think a good ext4 reader would exist for Windows considering how awesome NTSF support has gotten for linux
<patdk-wk> well, techincally ext3 isn't backwards compat with ext2, but
<Wilthril> i have lots of trouble to disable my touchpad, someone can help me?
<patdk-wk> sky1, personally, I never dualboot
<patdk-wk> I have iwndows systems, and linux systems
<patdk-wk> I don't mix them :)
<patdk-wk> and my last windows system goes away this week
<GeekSquid> sky1: you need to turn off the extents feature in ext4 see this http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<Wilthril> i have the latest gpointing-device-settings but it disables the touchpad only for a few seconds... after that it's enabled again
<sebsebseb> winXPuser: it's good to |  username  people so they get high lighted, when using factoids, otherwise they might miss it
<sky1> GeekSquid: oo I can turn it off... that might work. patdk-wk: I'm not that rich haha :P. I think my plan is to use windows mostly for games, and ubuntu for everything else, but haven't 100% decided yet lol
<GeekSquid> sky1: another option would be to use a virtual machine of win7 and share the drives from linux
<pup> I'm setting up a server for a friends wobsite, and I'm not positive I won't need help.
<pup> I'm using ubuntu server. You guys can help me, right?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: roger. those are more kde packages that are hosed. i don't know what the 'Exec error' is.. but
<sky1> GeekSquid:  wait, you mean a linux VM in windows 7? Or a windows 7 VM in linux?
<jrib> pup: only if you ask a question
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: saw the answer, or did you miss it?
<pup> I mean, if I do end up needing help...
<Flannel> pup: Yep.  You may also be interested in this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  Which will walk you through a lot ofit
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: it just finished im gunna try it now :-)
<onetinsoldier> brad__: all i can say is, it looks like you need to remove them from your edited 'status' file and try again
<pup> But I do have a good question, now that you'll say it.
<mazda01> anyone know the exact ffmpeg or mencoder syntax to convert some 1.1 GB mpg files down to around 700 mb avi files?
<markus__> hy everybody
<mazda01> xvid preferrably
<GeekSquid> sky1: it can only be turned off during the creation process of a ext4 drive, if you have room on another drive you could create a ext4 with no extent and backup each drive one at a time... I was saying win7 guest on linux host
<Liberty> leave()
<Liberty> #leave
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: nope its not wokring after i eat and take a shower im gunna try a virtual machine
<Flannel> Liberty: /part
<Liberty> thanks
<pup> is apache, mysql and php all I'll need? It's a wordpress blog
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: yes I think Moonlight only has support for Silverlight 1
<linux_is_my_hero> why does lucid 086 have 4 desktops but not on my x64 machine (only 2)?
<__-osh-__> pup: What'll you use to power the website? Joomla? Drupal? Wordpress?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: or something like that
<linux_is_my_hero> *x86
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Ok, well I tried that, and it spat out more package errors
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: the desktops on the panel you mean?
<sky1> geeksquid: I'm kinda scared to fool with the ext2fsd now though since it almost killed my data the first time. Ah okay so it might be better to just make an NTFS instead since it does seem like its better support regardless if I have to backup data/format a drive.
<zleap> linux_is_my_hero, you can change the number of desktops
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: it's two by default
<onetinsoldier> brad__: is it yet more kde packages?
<linux_is_my_hero> zleap: how?
<brad__> onetinsoldier: so I just nuked the file, and created a blank one, and it had trouble installing libselinux
<__-osh-__> pup: Wordpress. Yep. Fairly straightforward. Just use the install instructions.
<GeekSquid> pup: yes, the installer for wordpress will tell you if you have everything you need installed, if you don't, install what you need and restart apache
<brad__> onetinsoldier: No it was just standard libs that time
<zleap> linux_is_my_hero, right click and choose preferences, or i do that here
<savid> I'm having this weird issue with my laptop -- when it's on battery power, 80% full,  it just shuts off,  and I can't power-on.  I can only power-on when plugged in.  Why might that be happening?
<jMyles> We are having an ubuntu expo today, and I'm trying to show Gwibber to people.  Is it true that Gwibber doesn't let you tag on facebook (like point to the @ubuntu page)?  This is a major flaw.
<mshadle> does anyone here have vmware server 1.x running on lucid? or, worst case, vmware server 2.x running (that doesn't crash?)
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: when you do the vm, Virtualbox :)
<onetinsoldier> brad__: roger. i don't know what's going on there. might be too messy for me to know how to fix
<zleap> linux_is_my_hero, that means right click  on the panel section that shows the switcher thing
<brad__> Does anyone else find it extremely annoying that empathy is the default IM client?
<Loshki> sky1: ext3 is the most stable filesystem for Ubuntu. What ar you trying to do?
<patdk-wk> I thought vmware server was dead years ago
<patdk-wk> either use workstation, or esxi
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Yea, I think im just going to download the final release and reinstall
<mshadle> nope it's alive and well
<brad__> Pidgin is much better im
<brad__> *imo
<linux_is_my_hero> zleap: thanks!
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: definately will
<mshadle> esxi does not run on a host, workstation requires X. this is headless
<sky1> Loshki: I just want the most compatible file system to use on both Windows and Ubuntu, and so far Windows ext support (at least ext4) seems very lacking. I suppose if ext2 or 3 works great on Windows that could be a viable solution as well.
<zleap> linux_is_my_hero, no probs
<linux_is_my_hero> email if u have details or recommendations bigtom21485@gmail.com
<GeekSquid> sky1: sounds good in theory, I only use linux on my personal computers, some of my servers are windows, out of necessity & what the boss wanted, just shutdown windows properly everytime and you should be good
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: about the vm i mean
<patdk-wk> heh, I would defently use esxi on headless
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: uhmm
<patdk-wk> dunno why you would want to burden a hostos with it
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: not really the best idea to give out email addresses in here
<brad__> esxi is its own OS amirite?
<patdk-wk> yep
<onetinsoldier> brad__: roger. sounds like a good idea probably. you can see those postrm and postinst scripts in /var/lib/dpkg/info just to let you know
<brad__> onetinsoldier: Ok, thanks for the help!
<sky1> GeekSquid: yep that's theonly problem I see is the 'shutdown properly' but one should be doing that anyway :P, and I've used NTFS all the time on Ubuntu and it seems quite flawless as of late.
<duffydack> Anyone elses rhythmbox cover art not displaying?
<onetinsoldier> brad__: good luck. cheers :-)
<duffydack> Playing some tracks, and there aint any covers being displayed.
<mshadle> this is an existing linux box, esxi isn't an option
<sky1> GeekSquid: alright thanks a lot for the affirmation, going to stick with the original plan to switch them to NTFS filesystems I think. Going to take a bit and I'll need to find a place to backup the 1.5TB :P but we'll see haha.
<patdk-wk> mshadle sure it is :)
<mshadle> it's not a burden either, it worked fine, except it's had pam 32bit issues as well as kernel upgrades being incompatible. that's about it.
<patdk-wk> install esxi on usb drive, boot usb drive, use vm-passthough on the harddrive controller
<patdk-wk> host os will boot like nothing happened it it inside esxi
<emghazal> Yay! I finally managed to remove the envelope icon from the indicator applet (http://imagebin.org/96127). Apparently it's not exclusive to Evolution. I removed the 'indicator-messages' package and it disappeared. (I just thought other people might want to know how I solved my problem)
<Pirate_Hunter> is there any where I can find more info on the file common-passwords in lucid?
<Loshki> sky1: no, you're right, ntfs is probably the way to go if you want to share between systems. There are ext3 drivers for windows but they're underused, and I wouldn't vouch for the stability. The main disadvantage of ntfs is that to do a proper file system check, you need to boot into windows. You can't do it from Ubuntu...
<realmobile> Anyone have a clue why iPhone isnät stable on Ubuntu 10.04 connecting through bluetooth when it works just fine in 9.10? Anyone having the same issue connecting iPhone to Ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg -S?
<sebsebseb> emghazal: yes envelope icon and such is a bit sucky really, how come you wanted to remove though
<sky1> Loshki: ah okay, that shouldn't be to much of a problem. I will probably be switchingt alot between the two since I like ubuntu but I also play a lot of PC games which require windows (and I feel much better about that then trying to use wine or something).
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, I mean the current structure, it is split into four parts I wish to alter it so that it remembers user passwords and stop them from reusing them, however I am finding it confusing
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: I don't anything about it, read the documentation for the package it belongs to?
<seryl> Does anyone have suggestions on installing ubuntu with nvidia raid controller? (can't seem to select sda/sdb for the install) It only wants to see the mapper, and in the bios raid is disabled.
<emghazal> sebsebseb: I use gmail for email, I do not use any IM or social networking, I rarely use IRC, and I really have no use for it. Plus, I wanted to free up some space in the panel.
<sebsebseb> emghazal: well in that case
<pup> I remember that mysql databases have usernames and psswords. how do I gemine when I set it up.
<sky1> emghazal: oh cool I think I might have to do that myself. Thanks :)
<pup> Sorry. *get mine
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, easier said than done will start by backing up the file than will attempt editing it based on previous experience
<sebsebseb> emghazal: have you removed their edited fast user account switcher on the top right as well?  you know for shutting down  and it's linked to the me menu as well
<seryl> pup: mysql -uroot
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: I don't see how that's easier than reading documentation, but ok
<pup> thank yu.
<pup> *you
<seryl> pup: and then create your databae, and grant your privileges
<pup> Sorry, I have two keyboards, and one has nonworking keys.
<seryl> pup: if you have questions consult the mysql wiki
<seryl> pup: it's pretty straightforward
<fax> any ideas about getting ubuntu to work on the mac? (Installing seemed to work but it wont boot)
<jrib> fax: what does "it wont boot" mean?
<seryl> fax: and why are you installing a linux distro on mac?
<sebsebseb> emghazal: if so you will get shut down and log out back in the system menu, where they should be really, and are in other Gnome 2 based distro's since that's how upstream does it.  Plus you'll have that nice upstream Gnome automatic shut down after a minute if untouched, after telling it to shut down, feature back :)
<fax> well it just goes black screen
<jrib> seryl: why not...?
<fax> seryl I want to use ubuntu 10.4
<emghazal> sebsebseb: ooh, good idea, didn't think of removing it. But now I will. Thanks.
<jrib> fax: do you get to grub?
<fax> jrib no there is no grub
<seryl> fax: seems silly imo if you already have a good working terminal and most of the unix utilities.
<linux_is_my_hero> I have ubuntu 9.10 and i wanna upgrade to 10.4 and it doesnt think theres an upgrade (my upgrade manager). wht?
<linux_is_my_hero> *why?
<jrib> seryl: well it's not free software for one
<sebsebseb> emghazal: you can also put the icons back in the system menu,  in gconf editor
<RobHu> How do I enable the onscreen keyboard in UNR 9.10?
<jrib> fax: what type of mac is this?
<fax> it's a mac pro
<jrib> fax: it's not ppc, right?
<fax> there's a page about them on the wiki but I tried what it said without sucess
<RobHu> I would have thought it'd be in assistive technologies, but AFAICT it's not
<seryl> linux_is_my_hero: vi /etc/up-date-manager/release-upgrades
<fax> no it's intel, so I used the AMD 64 and the install CD booted fine
<seryl> change Prompt=lts
<sebsebseb> emghazal: nice little tutoral screenshot you linked to by the way.
<seryl> linux_is_my_hero: and the after you save, do-release-upgrade
<jrib> fax: are you using refit?
<fax> jrib, yeah
<jrib> fax: do you get to refit alright?
<sebsebseb> emghazal: what about Ubuntu One,  going to remove that as well?
<madi> is there anybody from POland??
<fax> I choose linux with refit but then it just goes to a black screen and nothing happens for 10 mins or more
<linux_is_my_hero> seryl: what does "vi" do?
<madi> POLAND
<RomD> linux_is_my_hero: try "update-manager -d"
<GeekSquid> !po | madi
<seryl> linux_is_my_hero: maybe you should nano.
<sebsebseb> !pl | madi
<ubottu> madi: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<emghazal> sebsebseb: oh, that image was a description of my problem.
<madi> hehehe
<Buds> Has there been a fix for the slow boot problem with udisk?? I cannot disable floppy drive as macbooks have no bios...
<jrib> fax: hmm, try following ubottu to reinstall grub to the partition you installed ubuntu to
<sebsebseb> emghazal: oh right yeah, but it looks like a sort of tutoral as well, how to remove it
<jrib> !grub2 > fax
<ubottu> fax, please see my private message
<fax> alright ill try that out thanks for the suggestion
<fax> by the way that says Karmic but does that not matter?
<fax> I want to use 10.4
<jrib> fax: yeah, karmic also used grub2, should be the same instructions
<fax> okay cool
<sebsebseb> emghazal: what about theme?  personally i'll use  human clear looks, with Gnome icons,  so the version before 9.10 as well.
<emghazal> sebsebseb: it doesn't remove the icon. removing 'indicator-messages' package does.
<sebsebseb> emghazal: yes
<linux_is_my_hero> that worked, thanks guys havea great afternoon :-)
<sebsebseb> emghazal: or if you remove  for example evolution
<sebsebseb> emghazal: it would not mention in the envelope about setting up an evolution account
<Sereph> I'm installing 10.04 and it wants to knwo if the system clock is set to UTC what if i say yes and am wrong?
<Buds> Anyone had success fixing the slow boot time without disabling floppy drive??
<sebsebseb> emghazal: just like if Ubuntu One is removed,  the me menu, won't mention it
<Lcawte> Can someone give me an example cron comand line to run a svn sync every hour?
<jrib> !cron > Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte, please see my private message
<emghazal> sebsebseb: I love the unmodified Clearlooks theme, with the gray folder icons and all.
<arvernes> hi, each time I want to mount a local nfs volume, i have the following message:mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<arvernes> mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.
<Lcawte> or just a cron line with an example using svn :P
<emghazal> sebsebseb: I never thought about Ubuntu One, but I think I'll remove it now.
<sebsebseb> emghazal: yes they have a slightly later verison of human now as well, that has the grey ubuntu logo icon
<sebsebseb> emghazal: heh in a way at removing most of the  default 10.04 stuff
<sebsebseb> emghazal: maybe you should change to KDM whilst your at it as well from GDM 2 (assuming your using that)  it looks nicer
<w3l54666_> hey guys i need to know how to black list drivers
<jrib> !away > radar3d|afk
<ubottu> radar3d|afk, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> What is the safe place to downoad ubuntu 10.04 without get a rootkit in it?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: the offical website
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: or uhmm offical mirrors
<jrib> perlsyntax: anywhere, just check the md5sum on the official site...
<sebsebseb> !ubuntu | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<perlsyntax> i try that i had the same prob.
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, it aint, however, I should've said while using the man pages
<inktri> what options do i use with "tex" to convert my file into a pdf?
<inktri> my .tex file into a .pfd
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: ok, what man page covers it out of curiousity?
<perlsyntax> sebsebseb,Where you download it from?
<emghazal> sebsebseb: I don't mind gdm.
<jrib> inktri: most people use pdflatex
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: go to ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> ubuntu.com
<jrib> inktri: if it's really tex, maybe you want pdftex
<inktri> jrib: ok i'll try it out
<perlsyntax> i went there and donload it still have the same prob.
<AndyR> good evening all
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, pam.d at least that is where I expect to find the info needed
<jrib> perlsyntax: most people don't know what you mean by "same problem"
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: oh, pam... good luck
<Pirate_Hunter> jrib, :s
<litropy> hi, peeps. How do I find out what port I'm broadcasting on?
<perlsyntax> i get the same rootkit in it or i get a black sceen after load the livecd.I have no prob with 9.10.
<AndyR> anyone else have a problem with 10.04 nbr not asking for a password on startup?
<litropy> Should be a command that prints a readout of all ports in use, right?
<arvernes> hey, I have a pb with nfs. Each time i want to mount a local nfs volume, I have the following message : mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking. mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd. Is there a way to fix that?
<distant_voice> When trying to mount a CD, this comes up:
<perlsyntax> Maybe i should try a differnt mirror then.
<Pirate_Hunter> litropy, straight out of my head netstat -tulpn might work for you
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: a rootkit inside an Ubuntu ISO from offical sources, highly unlikely
<distant_voice> When trying to mount CDs this comes up mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<distant_voice> can somebody help?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: where you getting this, I got a rootkit idea from, anyway
<Pirate_Hunter> litropy, what exactly do you wish to find out?
<perlsyntax> i did a check on it before i try install it.
<perlsyntax> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> perlsyntax, I agree with sebsebseb
<perlsyntax> it can't be hardware prob.
<linux_is_my_hero> i wanna set up win xp pro x64 on a virtual box anyone wanna help?
<roberto__> having trouble installing ruby gnome2 on ubuntu with ruby1.9.1 http://pastebin.org/211135 -- here's a log
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: of course
<perlsyntax> i have no prob with ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: got a CD for that?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: just, because your ISO is currupt
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb yes
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: does not mean it has a rootkit or something like that inside it
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: legitmate copy of windows, bought it
<perlsyntax> ok!
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: ok this is easy then
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: however your also on a 64bit computer right now?
<Loshki> perlsyntax: the official repositories are so heavily used, that any problems with the software would generally be discovered and reported extremely quickly. The risk is extremely low...
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you have 64bit Ubuntu installed?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: yes, 10.4 just upgraded
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: if your ISO is bad,  it will be, because of a bad download
<perlsyntax> i see
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: hence why you can md5sum, sha1sum and sha2sum or whatever that other one is, to check that you have a good ISO
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: your on Windows at the moment?
<muffin2> Hi
<perlsyntax> no i m on ubuntu 9.10
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero:  well you just want it for netflix the vm I guess?  so  having USB support in it, doesn't  really matter?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: ok perfect
<muffin2> My X1250 laptop graphic card hangs when I boot plymouth with KMS on.
<muffin2> i have to disable KMS .
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: you can run all three checks if you want, once you have downloaded the ISO for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: and easilly in the terminal
<muffin2> plymouth sucks
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: also if your on 9.10, you could just upgrade it to 10.04
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: what would prevent it from running just like regular windows?
<perlsyntax> thay be the easy way
<perlsyntax> :)
<sebsebseb> muffin2: which graphics card? and  propritary nivida or ati drivers, and yep issues
<MichaelKohler> isn't there a program which can set the resolution/size of a pdf file?
<RegressLess> Can someone tell me how to edit the OS order in the grub boot manager? Ubuntu 10.04
<wk_exeon> how do i get intel hdmi to work on 10.04
<perlsyntax> i try that
<pun84>  [16:19] <Vigo> pun84: Do you know how to get into BIOS on that box?
<noir_lord> MichaelKohler, what are you trying to do?
<sclytrack_atom> the new grub, dunno how it works
<pun84> yes Vigo, but what do i need to do with it?
<muffin2> sebsebseb : It's ati X1250. and it has no more proprietary support.
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: there are two versions of Virtualbox,  both free as in price, however one is  open source that lacks USB support, because I think legally they aren't alloweed in the open source version
<noir_lord> Ghoscript will allow you render a PDF file to 1 of about 20 different image formats at an arbitrary resolution
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: where as the other is closed source, and has it
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: the one you can really easilly install from the Ubuntu repo, is the open source version
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: lets go with that one
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: the other you can get from them
<zylogz80> When I scroll down a menu with more items than can appear on the screen (system > administration for example) the cursor jumps back up automatically so I cannot click on some of the items. Anyone have the same issue? Know of a fix?
<MichaelKohler> noir_lord: I have scanned a document (it's a pdf now) and now I need to make it smaller so all pages (pdfs I join with pdftk) are the same size
<muffin2> sebsebseb : what do you want to say about this?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<sebsebseb> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 8071 kB, installed size 28924 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 lpia all)
<noir_lord> MichaelKohler, so the pdf's you are joining have different page sizes set in the PDF rather than been scanned at different sizes?
<aaron-n-nikki> I've restarted my computer several times. I cant get it to stop doing whatever its doing. The light on the front stays on constantly and computer is moving slow???/
<MichaelKohler> noir_lord: I don't now.. I can upload the pdf if you want to see it
<sebsebseb> muffin2: basically if you have Plymouth
<sebsebseb> muffin2: and a propritary Nivida or ATI driver, you will probably get right boot up issues
<muffin2> sebsebseb : ubuntu lucid is shipped with plymouth
<Rig> Anyone knows if it's possible to use a USB audio interface for playing instruments (namely guitar/bass) natively on linux through open drivers or do I have to reboot in Windows everytime I feel like playing on PC? :(
<sebsebseb> muffin2: yes
<sebsebseb> muffin2: and it does not work well with propritary Nivida and ATI drivers,  maybe not all of them, but a lot of them yes
<muffin2> sebsebseb : does X125 have a proprietary driver?
<muffin2> X1250
<sebsebseb> muffin2: probably
<sebsebseb> muffin2: see if you got something under system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> muffin2: also
<muffin2> Recent proprietary drivers don't support X1250
<sebsebseb> !ati | muffin2
<ubottu> muffin2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<EagleWatch> did anyone used geoip module with php? I don't know what is wrong with my data base
<sebsebseb> muffin2: ok well I don't know about that card
<muffin2> sebsebseb : fglrx doesn't work for my work
<wk_exeon> how do i get intel hdmi 2 work if u can help pm me plz
<muffin2> sebsebseb : I'm stuck.
<sebsebseb> muffin2: you can disable plymouth if you want to
<sebsebseb> muffin2: and have only a text boot
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: the terminal is done. now what?
<muffin2> sebsebseb : how? I also need to disable KMS.
<sebsebseb> muffin2: thanks again rww for telling me how to disable it
<sebsebseb> muffin2: whoops wasn't meant to send that to you
<CQ> what's the diff in /etc/fstab/ between defaults 0 0 and defaults 0 2??
<pun84> My install wont load after I just got a power outage, on boot up it is  saying "The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present"  " Continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" what can i do??
<sebsebseb> muffin2: be clear, it's a boot up issue, that's all, or?
<CQ> I can't find it in the mount or fstab man pages
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: open it
<SirRedTooth> After installing lucid lynx my windows partition doesn't work anymore. What can I do to solve this?
<sebsebseb> !details | SirRedTooth
<ubottu> SirRedTooth: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SirRedTooth> The windows partition still has data allocated to it and is still using data
<SirRedTooth> But when I try to load it from grub, blank screen
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: im going through the wizaqrd right now. how much ram does linux need?i have about 3.6gb so how much should i give to windows?
<SirRedTooth> Lucid Lynx works fine
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: try with the default amount to begin with, if that's slow,  that's something that can be changed later
<Buds> Anyone had success fixing the slow boot time in 10.04 without disabling floppy drive??
<muffin2> sebsebseb : It's KMS issue.
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: also make sure you do dyanmically expanding hard disk
<sebsebseb> muffin2: I am still not actsaully that sure what KMS is, to be honest
<aaron-n-nikki> system monitor not showing any processes running but light stays on. Someone help me???
<muffin2> sebsebseb : kernel modeset. and modeset is a way to set resolution.
<muffin2> kernel screen resolution setting
<muffin2> resolution and depth
<muffin2> I don't know further
<sebsebseb> muffin2: well you can try with just  just a text boot I guess
<sebsebseb> muffin2: is thsi correct, plymouth won't show properly?
<Loshki> CQ: the 5th field isn't used except by the dump program. The 6th field is used during booting to decide in which order the filesystems get checked....
<muffin2> sebsebseb : It never shows.
<sebsebseb> muffin2: ok
<sebsebseb> muffin2: text boot for you then
<CQ> Loshki: what should the 6th field be for /tmp ?
<muffin2> sebsebseb : I'm sad.
<eipi-1> my xserver recently stopped working without any reason for me. only hint in /var/log/messages is "thinkpad_acpi: EC reports that Thermal Table has changed" a couple of times before it stops. i can not switch to tty via ctrl + F1. It might be a problem with virtualbox wich was running everytime this happens. Any hints?
<anigma_> !server | anigma_'
<anigma_> !server | anigma_
<ubottu> anigma_': Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> anigma_, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> muffin2: hold on I saved, how to do text boot
<sebsebseb> muffin2: let me find the file
<AndyR> anyone else have a problem with 10.04 nbr not asking for a password on startup?
<kblin> hi folks
<Buds> Anyone had success fixing the slow boot time in 10.04 without disabling floppy drive??
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: done, and installing from the cd. windows xp 64-bit.  ill let u know how it does. ;-)
<muffin2> sebsebseb : I'm looking forward to
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: do like 40GB  and dynamically expanding, when it comes to setting up the virtual hard disk
<javie_> anyone having problems with 10.04 heating up laptop stays at aroun 75c
<slek> kblin: hey
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: it doesn't matter if you don't have that much free space on the actsaul partiton,  it's just space the vm thinks it has,  when it's dynamically expanding
<linux_is_my_hero> wow, can i emulate mac also? :-)
<Loshki> CQ: depends on where your /tmp comes from. Is it on its own partition, or is it tmpfs?
<kblin> how do I get virt-manager to use a custom memory pool for my VMs?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: if you do the other option, it will take up, the amount of hard disk  space you said
<linux_is_my_hero> i might go buy tiger just because id rather vm an os that i actually trust :-)
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: no not legally on a PC
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: well maybe actsauly if you bought Mac OS X
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: however really Mac OS X is for a Mac, and that's that
<javie_> anyone having problems with 10.04 heating up laptop stays at around 75c?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: how come macs dont come with a lot of vram or ram? do they not need it?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: also on a PC it won't run as well at the moment
<Ttech> Whats up with Ubuntu and dual screens why does Xorg not support 1280x1024?
<Ttech> How do I get that resolution?
<CQ> Loshki: it's a separate partition encrypted ... see http://blog.larsstrand.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: I don't know,  also screw Mac,  Apple are not open source friendly
<tallmtt> Hi.  I have been trying to use Xmodmap to change mouse button press to a keycode.  Anyone know how to do this?  All my mouse buttons are recognized on xev, but I need some of them to represent, say "F1" or "shift"
<muffin2> I think ubuntu should release no KMS version without plymouth!!!!!!
<edbian> Anyone have any experience with a bcm4318 on 10.04  ??
<muffin2> Linux in general is too experimental
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: they basically take a load of it, put lip stick on it, and sell it.  oh and then also patent sue  open source companies, like they did with that phone company not that long ago.  However this is off topic
<edbian> I can't get mine to work.
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: yeah, i did my research i picked linux because its the best and its free and runs on anything :-)
<airtonix> Ttech, /shrug im able to go any resi want... however i am using nvidia binary drivers
<Buds> Anyone had success fixing the slow boot time in 10.04 without disabling floppy drive??
<Ttech> airtonix, SO am I but on my second montior it only supports 1024x800 (Which is not the default resolution)
<airtonix> Ttech, i also noticed when booting my netbook off the usbdrive that lucid would let me do dual screen by default at any angle i wanted
<Loshki> CQ: I'm actually not sure about the order of checking of encrypted systems. If it were an ordinary system, I would use a 1 to have it be checked on pass 1 i.e. just after the root filesystem gets checked...
<cached> why do i not have to enter a password when i turn my computer on?
<sebsebseb> muffin2: ok to get text boot
<Ttech> airtonix, Well I'm missing half myu resolutions now that I useed the nvidia drivers
<sebsebseb> muffin2: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<airtonix> Ttech, how do you configure it ? with the nvidia-settings gui ?
<Polemus1> i get an error while trying to run k3b... it says it has no permissions to access device
<noir_lord> Ttech, I had a similar issue with Ubuntu 9.10, check xorg.conf and ensure the HorizRange is valid
<Ttech> airtonix, Yes. But it doen't offer extra
<muffin2> sebsebseb : splash is fine
<Ttech> noir_lord, But it worked before I used the nvidia drivers
<bodom> cached: you can change that on settings
<jason__> can anyone help me with this?
<airtonix> Ttech, do you run nvidia-settings as root or just normal user ?
<edbian> Looking for help with a bcm4318.  Any suggestions for what package to install?
<muffin2> sebsebseb : I would replace plymouth for usplash
<Ttech> airtonix, Normal user
<bodom> cached: btw, having your PC protected by a password is a good thing IMHO
<sebsebseb> muffin2:  you said Plymouth doesn't even boot up or something?
<jason__> this comes up when i try and install programs via software center
<jason__> The installation could have failed because of an error in the corresponding software package or it was cancelled in an unfriendly way. You have to repair this before you can install or remove any further software.
<noir_lord> Ttech, it works fine for me in 10.04 but not in 9.10, it took me hours to figure out it was the HorizRange setting in xorg.conf that was out of whack (it didnt show on any forums)
<airtonix> Ttech, same here
<CQ> Loshki: /tmp is taking long to mount and blocking the boot process... could be that /dev/random runs out of entropy and blocks... guess I can use urandom instead as a try
<muffin2> sebsebseb : usplash is an alternative
<sebsebseb> muffin2: there's xsplash in the 10.04 repo,  but I don't know how to get it using xsplash instead
<Ttech> noir_lord, So how would I figure out what it should be or need to be?
<noir_lord> Ttech, in my case I downloaded the manual for the monitor and it was in the system specs
<muffin2> sebsebseb : Man, xsplash is not related to plymouth.
<cached> how do i get ubuntu to ask me to log in when i turn my computer on?
<sebsebseb> muffin2: indeed
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: so does it actually take the 10gb of my hdd and make it ntfs or just think it does?
<sebsebseb> muffin2: except for how it's something you could use instead
<pun84> Can VHCS2 be installed on Lucid Lynx ?
<Ttech> noir_lord, Haha I just thew out my manual. I'll look though
<New0bo> Firefox is extremely slow when browsing but downloads stuff and normal speed, is there something that could be effecting the way it loads pages?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: how much space did you give that vm?
<noir_lord> Ttech, if its a flat panel you could just set it to a higher value and see if that fits, unlike a CRT you (in theory) should not be able to damage the monitor with out of mode settings
<Loshki> CQ: sorry, I don't encrypt filesystems, only selected files. You need more expert help that I can give...
<muffin2> sebsebseb : usplash is something I need to use instead.
<Loshki> CQ: that -> than
<cached> err, ignore my last question. pidgin was acting weird and i didnt see any messages referred to me
<Ttech> noir_lord, The larger resolution makes it (odly) work / look worse.
<sebsebseb> muffin2: so install it or something?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: how much space did you give the vm?
<cached> bodom: thanks =)
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: 10GB is not a good size, even if it is a dyanmiclly expanding vm
<muffin2> sebsebseb : I just figured out how to install lucid, but I hesitate.
<Buds> Anyone had success fixing the slow boot time in 10.04 without disabling floppy drive??
<bodom> cached: you'r welcome
<muffin2> It's a hassle
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: can i change it?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: hence why I recommend 40GB and dynamically expanding
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: only by starting over
<noir_lord> Ttech, I don't blame linux for it though since that system the only way to get windows to display the native resolution with the nvidia driver was to switch the monitor off while installing the driver then reboot and switch the monitor on...
<Polemus1> anyone here knows k3b?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: as far as I know, or there may be some complex other way to do it
<sebsebseb> Polemus1: yes
<pun84> can anyone help me with my bootup problem?
<realmobile> Amnyone know something about MSI wind u160 USB bluetooth connection problem?
<realmobile> *Anyone
<sebsebseb> Buds: slow boot time?  what's that got to do with floppy discs?
<sebsebseb> !details | pun84
<ubottu> pun84: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Polemus1> sebsebseb: i get an error: "cdrecord returned an unknown error....... sometimes using TAO writing mode solves the problem"
<sebsebseb> Polemus1: not sure, you could use brasero instead for example.  also  good idea to try #kubuntu for k3b help, since it's a KDE app
<Polemus1> sebsebseb: thanx
<Buds> sebsebseb: its a known bug that causes the udisk-daemon to delay after login, caused by not having floppy disabled in bios.
<vasiph> hi All
<pun84> Using Lucid Lynx:::: 10.04 -- On bootup I am getting the problem saying:::   The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present   Continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<vasiph> I am from Azerbaijan!
<Buds> sebsebseb: but i need an alternate fix becuase im on a macbook and have no bios
<sebsebseb> Buds: oh ok, so disable it in BIOS?
<winXPuser> pun84: M
<sebsebseb> Buds: oh well I don't know
<pun84> I hit M, tried FSCK
<pun84> didnt help
<pun84> is there anyhting else i can try?
<winXPuser> >.<
<tallmtt> Do I need xbindkeys to make a mouse button press be like a keyboard press (ie back arrow = F1)
<sebsebseb> pun84: a bit odd, but yes you need / mounted
<winXPuser> pun84- clean reinstall?
<edbian> Looking for help with a bcm4318 wireless card.  What package do I need to install?  I've tried searching in synaptic but nothing is bcm4318 specific?
<freezway> how do i see which of my 2 hard drives is sda1 and sda2 and what is sda?
<vasiph> hi
<ClayReiche> Can someone help me get a perl script to run from rc.local?
<ClayReiche> I want it to run during boot and the script has a prompt for input, but the boot just blows past it
<ManDay> Is there a configuration file for GNOME-TERMINAL in which i can set the default startup geometry?
<winXPuser> vasiph, hi! this is support channel, for offtopic feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic; or if you need some other language support, tell what language you want it in
<freezway> ed1703, hook it up to ethernet and open the hardware drivers thing
<alaa_> I am trying to enable KMS on 9.10 for radeon driver following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting but I don't know how to add the line to the grub file
<vasiph> azerbaijan russian or turkish
<acicula> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<acicula> !tu
<sebsebseb> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jose__> hey guys Im getting the following error with PHP after having updated to 10.04: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/apc.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/apc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<jose__> any suggestions
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a file I can cut/paste in to rearrange the ubuntu netbook launchers instead of removing them all and adding them all back?
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: panels?
<bodom> jose__: do you need this library?
<CloudMonkee> wow, anyone know why ubuntu 10.04 sucks and is so buggy?
<LinuxGuy2009> No the main netbook interface for favorites.
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: that depends on the hardware
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: plus other things
<acicula> alaa_, add it to the kernel line in menu.lst or /etc/default/grub
<bodom> jose__: if now, just disable loading :)
<sebsebseb> !details | CloudMonkee
<ubottu> CloudMonkee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maco> CloudMonkee: not enough testers early in the development cycle and not enough developers to fix the bugs that are found. and /that/ is why you should help test alpha releases of ubuntu and get involved!
<airtonix> ^
<jose__> bodom: I dont think that I need it ... What does it do?
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: maco 's response to that is much better
<CloudMonkee> sebsebseb, no, it's all about software for this problem.... the window manger keeps crashing. the top rectanglebox that controls how to move & manipulate them at the top have dissapeared.
<LinuxGuy2009> I agree with maco, not enough testers.
<alaa_> acicula: I open /etc/default/grub and I find it empty
<jose__> bodom: How would I disable loading?
<acicula> alaa_, so use menu.lst
<CloudMonkee> maco, i would love to do that... how do I start
<acicula> CloudMonkee, start a console and start metacity --replace and when it crashes copy paste the output from that console to pastebin
<bodom> jose__: what it does: http://php.net/manual/en/book.apc.php
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: the window controls?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok Ill see if google is any help I guess.
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: too many people refuse to help debug their problem until beta (or even final!) is reached, which means they basically assume we're all psychic
<tishensnoopy> in which aspect
<ManDay> Is there a configuration file for GNOME-TERMINAL in which i can set the default startup geometry?
<CloudMonkee> pastebin?
<acicula> ManDay, i think you can pass it as a command line option
<Jon-> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<maco> CloudMonkee: well the first alpha for 10.10 is due out the first week of june. you can set up a vm on your system using virtualbox and keep trying things out in there to make sure they work
<sebsebseb> CloudMonkee: and if you can program, you can actsauly help fix bugs
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: I actually did my part with Lucid and reporting the bugs I did find. Least I tried on this one. hehe
<Polemus1> i get an error: "cdrecord returned an unknown error....... sometimes using TAO writing mode solves the problem" ... when i try to write a dvd using k3b
<jose__> bodom: How would I disable loading?
<vasiph> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vasiph> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<maco> CloudMonkee: you can also get involved with bugsquad and help debug other people's bugs so the developers can fix them
<Drokles> Hey guys. Absolute newbie here using 9.10. My audio is really noisy, I've set Analog Surround 5.1 output as my sound device, but it the sound comes out lagging and skipping. I'm pretty sure it should be Analog Surround 5.1. Any help would be great :D
<awaad> What is the best way to make a distributable CD or DVD of my customized Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<maco> CloudMonkee: and if you can code, you can help write those fixes
<bodom> jose__: look into 7etc/php5/conf.d/ folder, you should have an apc.ini file
<vasiph> how can i write Adobe Flash?
<maco> vasiph: got a synaptic or update manager window open? close it
<maco> vasiph: that error is what you get when two instally/updatey things run at the same time
<Jon-> vasiph: Try sudo killall synaptic and try again
<jose__> bodom: Do I simply comment it with a ";"
<slek> Hello, who would like to develop a 'teacher' program with me for Ubuntu. With this program you should be able to study word combinations. KDE has a program like this: parley. There is another dead open-source alternative: openteacher.
<bodom> jose__: edit this file and comment out all lines
<CloudMonkee> maco: i can code... c++ & java. but i only know basics... How would i possibly help?
<acicula> awaad, there is a page about that on the ubuntu wiki, automated or customizing ubuntu install cd on google'll probably find it
<Jon-> slek: Language?
<bodom> jose__: yep, hten restart apache
<jose__> bodom: yay! solved thnx
<maco> slek: is there something wrong with parley?
<bodom> jose__: np
<slek> I would like to program in Python. There's no other language I know.
<Jon-> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<Flannel> awaad, acicula: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<maco> CloudMonkee: i started contributing C code when i only knew basics too. there are plenty of bitesize bugs that are good for people who are new the codebase
<ManDay> acicula, yep I know, Im looking for a default configuration tho because gnome-terminal is started from different places and I dont/cant specifiy CLAs everywhere
<alaa_> acicula: I don't find a line starting with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=, I will add it
<slek> maco: I have not looked at parley very much, but the first impression I got was that it was too complicated.
<acicula> ManDay, well it uses profiles, i dont know if you can set it there
<CloudMonkee> maco: can you point me into the direction of doing this? do you have an msn?
<ManDay> acicula, hm
<acicula> alaa_, that may pertain to grub2 configuration, you may still be using grub1
<maco> slek: its for foreign language study mostly. was there a slightly different focus you want?
<Jon-> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<Drokles> Hey guys. Absolute newbie here using 9.10. My audio is really noisy, I've set Analog Surround 5.1 output as my sound device, but it the sound comes out lagging and skipping. I'm pretty sure it should be Analog Surround 5.1. Any help would be great :D
<ClayReiche> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and need to have an ineractive perl script run at boot. I have the script successfully running from rc.local (I know this because my perl script prints some stuff to a log file), but, the script never interactively prompts for user input. What do I have to do to get rc.local to run interactively?
<maco> CloudMonkee: i dont have msn, but im grabbing you a link
<ManDay> acicula, not in the profile-editor at least
<ManDay> acicula, you know where the profiels are stored?
<ManDay> gconf again?
<pun84> winXPuser my only option is clean install?? :(
<acicula> ManDay, .gnome somewhere i suppose
<detrate> does anyone here know about configuring touchscreens in ubuntu?  I see videos on youtube without explanations.  Mine has very limited support. I can only single click
<bodom> maco: the main poblem fo a novice code contributor is imho that it takes hours to find the right file/line to do a small bug fix
<slek> maco: Well, I haven't thought of that much. But an option is of course making parley more attractive to a GTK environment.
<alaa_> acicula, I just updated from 9.04 to 9.10, so I think yes. How to switch to Grub 2?
<vasiph> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> alaa_: you don't need GRub 2
<sebsebseb> alaa_: old one is actsaully better in certain ways :)
<Jon-> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<alaa_> sebsebaeh,  I need Grub 2 to enable KMS
<sebsebseb> alaa_: oh ok well in that case
<sebsebseb> uhmm
<ManDay> acicula, found them in gconf but there aint no geometry defaults not
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | alaa_
<ubottu> alaa_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maxdawidoff> off
<slek> maco: Well, I haven't thought of that much. But an option is of course making parley more attractive to a GTK environment.
<maco> bodom, CloudMonkee: there's also the Ubuntu Reviewers team. the team exists to go through existing patches attached bugs (1800-2000) and review the patch for 1) being able to apply 2) correctness 3) regression potential, then forward them upstream if they're good. if you can read & understand a bit of code, you could be very helpful there
<winXPuser> pun84 said "Using Lucid Lynx:::: 10.04 -- On bootup I am getting the problem saying::: The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present Continue to wait: or press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.I hit M, tried FSCK. didnt help"
<acicula> ManDay, then i dont know
<maco> slek: it's part of kdeedu. as far as i know, gnome does not have an education suite. that's only something kde has focused on
<acicula> ManDay, can always alias
<ManDay> acicula, thanks tho
<ClayReiche> Can anyone think of a better channel for my question?
<ManDay> acicula, true, good idea
<sebsebseb> bodom:  CloudMonkee  There were also two  getting invovled with Ubuntu Development sessions, as part of Open Week, on Friday,  Plus if you look at previous ones, there's similar stuff.
<Jon-> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<maco> bodom, CloudMonkee: if you're interested in the patch reviewing team, join #ubuntu-reviews
<bodom> maco: ty
<slek> maco: Maybe therefore, we could develop such a program for Gnome. I could send you some concept I already made.
<awaad> acicula, Flannel: These explanation is not for Ubuntu 10.04
<detrate> can I install ubuntu netbook remix through the repositories if I already have ubuntu installed?
<maco> slek: i just know PyKDE ;-)
<sebsebseb> bordom CloudMonkee  I suggest reading the logs in HTML format on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com ,but they are also on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<maco> slek: i also just wrote a language app for kde environment (not part of the kde project yet though), but mine is for sign language
<awaad> acicula, Flannel: Is there any program that may automate this ?
<Flannel> awaad: It should be the same (or at least very similar) process
<daftykins> detrate: you can try installing ubuntu-netbook-remix
<delac> howto force fsck on boot (on Karmic)? "sudo shutdown -F -r now" doesn't seem to work...
<aguitel> how choose faster mirror with command line?
<detrate> ahh :)
<slek> maco: Nah, my program would just be a program to study foreign words. We could always include sign language too.
<sebsebseb> aguitel: system > preferences > software sources
<sebsebseb> aguitel: oh command line, nevermind
<maco> slek: i think you may want to talk to gnome upstream about starting an education subproject similar to kdeedu
<Ledzep> test
<maco> Ledzep: fail?
<aguitel> sebsebseb, with software sources say : not suitable sever found
<anigma_> could I just extract everything from the iso image on to a usb stick and plug that in and install?
<slek> mace: That is not my intention, my intention is to get an Ubuntu teacher program for GTK into the repo.
<onetinsoldier> delac: i think you put a file named forcefsck on the filesystem you want checked... for exampled sudo touch /forcefsck
<sebsebseb> aguitel: Which version of Ubuntu? Which country?
<Ledzep> maco ok
<VagaStorm> I have 2 computers with ubuntu on. both are suposed to sync evolution with horde using sync evolution, but I get only local rejections on one. on that computer I have an old user directory, which I tink might be the root of the problem. is it posible to recreate a blank calendar/adressbook and tasklist?
<ozfalcon> Is there some problem with the ubuntu key servers?
<aguitel> sebsebseb, 10.04 this is when i try to find best server
<Ledzep> I need some help with 10.04 install
<sebsebseb> aguitel: by default it will probably be using the server for your country, which is useaully the best, but not always
<sebsebseb> !details | Ledzep
<ubottu> Ledzep: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<delac> onetinsoldier: ok, I'll take a look about that. Thanks!
<gebbione> hi has anybody here managed to get nginx running with php on their machines? pls PM me
<sebsebseb> aguitel: also you should be able to set another server graphically, without issues
<aguitel> sebsebseb, in debian there is package apt-spy
<sebsebseb> !info apt-spy
<Ledzep> I get the following message...the installer encountered an unrecoverable error.....
<ubottu> Package apt-spy does not exist in lucid
<onetinsoldier> delac: roger. you're welcome. but don't take my word for it! yep, look it up or something :-)
<anigma_> could I extract everything from the iso image to a usb stick and plug that in and install?
<sebsebseb> !usb | anigma_
<ubottu> anigma_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<daftykins> anigma_: you can make ubuntu install from flash drive using unetbootin or USB startup disk creator
<AndyR> anyone else have a problem with 10.04 nbr not asking for a password on startup?
<Cpudan80> What's the apache mod to enable user dir sites?
<Cpudan80> ex. myserver/~user/...
<Ledzep> help.... I get the following message...the installer encountered an unrecoverable error....upon installing 10.04
<sebsebseb> Ledzep: when trying to do a clean install or upgrade?
<Ledzep> clean
<h00ked_> hi all
<sebsebseb> Ledzep: ok  maybe you got a bad CD
<Ledzep> tried 2 cds
<Osa> Hello all
<sebsebseb> Ledzep: Did you ever check the ISO that you used?
<onetinsoldier> Ledzep: what's you're video card make/model?
<Ledzep> md5sum checked out
<sebsebseb> Ledzep: and it was a match?
<Ledzep> Nvidia
<anigma_> Cpudan80, http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_userdir.html
<Ledzep> 8500
<onetinsoldier> Ledzep: roger
<Herrleiche_> #bottin
<ClayReiche>  I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and need to have an ineractive perl script run at boot. I have the script successfully running from rc.local (I know this because my perl script prints some stuff to a log file), but, the script never interactively prompts for user input. What do I have to do to get rc.local to run interactively?
<ClayReiche> Or some better way to launch a perl script at boot
<Ledzep> md5sum matched
<LinuxGuy2009> Just wanted to share a solution to re-aranging netbook edition favorite launchers. gconf-editor, apps, netbook-launcher. There is a list of launchers that are numbered starting at 0. You can check to see what each one is simply by reading it. Then there is a master list that you can double click and click the up or down arrow to rearrange the order. Logout, then log back in to see changes. Piece of cake.
<tallmtt> anyone know if this will this work with xbindkeys: http://pastebin.org/211231
<Ledzep> Can I use a Quickcam pro 9000 in 10.04
<xXedixXx> I submitted a bug report about a week ago, and still not one reply!
<daftykins> LinuxGuy2009: if that's not on the wiki / forum it might be worth posting?
<LinuxGuy2009> daftykins: Where is the wiki?
<daftykins> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<LinuxGuy2009> thanks
<jff40> hi
<jff40> Hallo
<onetinsoldier> !hi | jff40
<ubottu> jff40: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Loshki> ClayReiche: it's unusual to run an *interactive* script at boot time. What's the script for?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm maybe not. No idea where to add it.
<Advent> how do you change the default operating system in grub2?
<acerimmer> !grub2|advent
<ubottu> advent: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dominicdinada> Ok my File explorer in Lucid all of a sudden crashed... But I am in the middle of a large transfer over the network... How do I fix this problem
<Cpudan80> Hey guys - I just installed a lamp server on 10.04 and it's offering to download PHP files rather than display the constents ...
<Cpudan80> contents*
<Cpudan80> Any ideas why?
<dominicdinada> It reminds me of when Microsoft's Explorer Crashes....
<acerimmer> dominicdinada: doesn't mean your download stopped.  Check /Downloads for an active file
<darolu> Advent: open the /etc/default/grub file with super user powers and edit the line that says "GRUB_DEFAULT" to what you want, it can be a numeric value or the exact menuentry string in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dominicdinada> No acerimmer i am Dumping a transfer to my Server...
<Advent> thank you
<acerimmer> dominicdinada: :\
<dominicdinada> Crashed Just like Windows... wow I guess Ubuntu wants to be exactly like microsoft
<ZykoticK9> Advent, darolu after the change you probably need "sudo update-grub2" to apply the change
<gmgross> I am having paint performance issues with a Dell Inspiron 1545 Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic, GNOME 2.28.1. Sys monitor shows 1 of 2 CPU 100% busy for 10+sec
<acerimmer> gmgross: exact same system - and...
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mdb with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<dominicdinada> Is their any safe way to terminate the transfer since this is not a copy and paste this is me moving files from an external drive
<darolu> dominicdinada: dumping will copy the data (block by block), not move it (copy+delete)
<wildbat_laptop> dominicdinada, ctrl -c?
<dominicdinada> darolu: so i can just kill the process and reboot?
<darolu> dominicdinada: yes you could but I wouldn't recommend it since it can damage your original information, how big the risk is depends (among other factors) on your filesystem; if the dumping is working you can let it finish
<dominicdinada> wildbat_laptop: well I used the File Explorer (nautilus )   Is there a recovery option to run ? also my desktop windows lost all their close... etc buttons :/ This is like the 8th time lucid has done this
<bodom> Thunderbird 3 is EATING my disk space! Help!
<darolu> You can dump with nautilus?
<dominicdinada> darolu: Dump as in move = cut + paste
<onetinsoldier> bodom: well why don't you kill the thunderbird process?
<bcgrown> I have a script that does a DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force off/on.   it turns off fine,  and turns the display back on but doesn't unblank the screen until i hit a key or move the mouse.  anyone know why?
<bodom> onetinsoldier: maybe blaming it would be a good solution, but, definitely, I don't displike it so much
<dominicdinada> As for the transfer I have no way to know because all the "explorer" windows are locked and greyed out I could open a new window on the server to verify
<bodom> *dislike
<wolter> is nautilus crashing for everybody when you open the trash?
<darolu> dominicdinada: uhmmm I usually understand a different operation http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_dump.htm  if the process of cutting+pasting is working you should let it finish
<dominicdinada> nautilus is crashing all the time on this end wolter
<onetinsoldier> bodom: what's it doing to eat up a lot of disk space?
<darolu> wolter: doesn't crash for me
<wolter> dominicdinada, oh i feel you
<wolter> dominicdinada, mine used to crash when i clicked on volumes on the desktop lol, but now its fixed
<bodom> onetinsoldier: the ImapMail folder is growing up without any sort of control
<dominicdinada> wolter: I love ubuntu but they went all flashy pretty and well crashing every day is not cool
<dominicdinada> especially when im transfering 50 gigs accross the network to my server wow
<darolu> bodom: it is syncing with your e-mail account, it is normal
<onetinsoldier> bodom: hmm, don't know
<crankharder> my vmbuilder command is just hanging with this: http://pastie.org/951869 -- any ideas why?
<bodom> darolu: if I wanted it to download mail locally, then I used pop3 instead. No, it's not normal, it's a panic... how to stop it?
<darolu> dominicdinada: nautilus graying can be normal when transfering that many information, let it finish and it should go back to normal, other processes in your computer can be slow as the transfer is using many of your resources
<darolu> bodom: IMAP will sync your e-mail, you can just kill thunderbird (the process) and then configure what you want to sync and what not
<dominicdinada> darolu: I understand that but this is 2 hours into the transfer I transfered a 10 gig block earlier... no problems...
<dominicdinada> Not to mention all my file windows unrelated to this are crashed as well sigh... sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop-enviroment
<dominicdinada> go with the gnome-core... no pretty flashy bullsnap
<danielbw> g
<bodom> darolu: I have a "do not use more than 50Mb for cache" setting, doesn't this does the job?
<wolter> it shouldn't crash either way...
<darolu> dominicdinada: if you have a large file (say a 4GB one) and you're trying to paste it to a filesystem that doesn't support files that large can cause the crashing
<wolter> its a file transfer
<mikeliss> Is there a clever way to kill a program when you don't know its pid, and it's started by python?
<red> How can I remove the login keyring crap?
<camel_> dos anyone know how to use the mv command and display the status of it ... can't think of what it's called right now
<wolter> mikeliss, if you launched it a short time ago, pgrep for python and take the biggest pid
<red> Popup always appears in my telivision instead of my PC screen so I need to switch it on to use pc :P
<wolter> other than that, I wouldn't know
<wolter> maybe look for its open files?
<mikeliss> wolter: sadly, it's a daemon, so no luck there. Other ideas?
<ClayReiche> Loshki: I'm creating an install image that will be used for 100+ workstations. The "prompt" will be asking for a 4 digit extension that is incorporated into the hostname, a few firefox shortcuts, and I also "ImageMagick" the desktop background to display the extension prominantly
<dominicdinada> darolu: This is not a size limit because I can just be browsing locally and this happens without warning... As the other guy said it crashes when in the trash also
<darolu> bodom: no, that doesn't apply for your e-mail sync
<wolter> mikeliss, then maybe its one of the first ones haha
<wolter> smallest*
<bodom> darolu: omg I'm dommed then
<dominicdinada> Correction It took out all my taskbar programs it cant restore them while I can stop all but the file windows
<ClayReiche> Loshki: The "prompt" will only occur 1 time.
<mikeliss> wolter: This sounds unreliable at best.....hrmm...
<darolu> bodom: no you're not, how large is your e-mail inbox? is it larger than your available free-HD-space?
<erkan^> !dictionary
<erkan^> :S
<wolter> mikeliss, yes haha , I was partly joking
<erkan^> no support :(
<New0bo> Is there a command to kill programs? I have an unresponsive application and no idea how to kill it
<shane2peru> ok, I want my nvidia graphics stuff back, :)  I'm going for simple is there a ppa or do I need to do this manually?
<camel_> kill -9 <pid>
<dominicdinada> kill (pid)
<New0bo> how do I get the pid?
<wolter> New0bo, or you can pkill <process-name>
<bodom> darolu: yep, it's a 7Gb inbox over about 100 more MBs remaining on my /home
<dominicdinada> ps -a
<ClayReiche> ps -Ae
<wolter> New0bo, pgrep -l <process name>
<darolu> New0bo: ps -u <username> if it is a process started by you
<daftykins> shane2peru: for Lucid?
<mikeliss> New0bo: You can often kill GUI programs just by clicking their close button.
<red> cool
<red> xmarks on firefox just went nuts
<New0bo> k thanks
<red> replaced all my bookmarks with 1 bookmark
<red> :S
<dominicdinada> God blessed dang it
<bodom> bodom: I've disabled sync options and restarted thunderbird, looks like it stopped eating space now, but ImapMail still takes more than 3Gb
<camel_> anyone command linefu - mv with status output  i.e.  mv filename to filename2   [====>              ]36%
<stoneman> problem: when i try to open "windows network" i get this error "Failed to retrieve share list from the server", i read a lot of tutorials how to fix that but still don't work... any suggestion?
<darolu> bodom: cancel the transfer then, you can configure what folders to sync later; to kill thunderbird use a terminal "sudo killall thunderbird" if it fails look for the processID with "ps -u <username>" and use "sudo kill -kill <processID>"
<shane2peru> daftykins, wow that was odd, I just my sessions just crashed? just all of the sudden it logged me out!, yes for Lucid.
<BluBull>  :D
<justin22885> im trying to run something under wine.. but the app im trying to run says i do not have administrator privelages.. whats wrong here?
<xyz_> hey
<xyz_> i click ubuntu-one
<xyz_> nothing happened
<xyz_> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<stoneman>  when i try to open "windows network" i get this error "Failed to retrieve share list from the server", i read a lot of tutorials how to fix that but still don't work... any suggestion?
<daftykins> shane2peru: just use system -> administration -> hardware drivers to install and enable the nvidia drivers
<bodom> darolu: done. What if i rm -R ImapMail now?
<gabspeck> hello everyone
<erkan^> you have need plugins
<erkan^> (mozilla), xyz_
<ClayReiche> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 and need to have an ineractive perl script run at boot. I have the script successfully running from rc.local (I know this because my perl script prints some stuff to a log file), but, the script never interactively prompts for user input. What do I have to do to get rc.local to run interactively?
<gabspeck> i'm having issues with hdmi audio output on lucid
<xyz_> must i install mozilla
<wolter> hey mikeliss, problem solved? If not, do ps -u
<shane2peru> daftykins, ok, I usually install the ones from the nvidia web site (I know I know, not recommended. :) )
<markus_> how do I prevent the cairo dock from asking if I want to use opengl?
<erkan^> https://launchpad.net/bindwood xyz_
<gabspeck> if i want to use hdmi audio output, i must choose it on sound preferences and restart ubuntu to get it working...
<wolter> and you'll see each process' python script
<wolter> mikeliss, ps -u | grep python if you will
<gabspeck> on 9.10 i didn't need to restart
<stoneman> anybody??
<gabspeck> anyone?
<bodom> ClayReiche: I guess boot process is not interactive. Can't you run it at login?
<daftykins> !enter | gabspeck
<ubottu> gabspeck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wolter> gabspeck, maybe its time for us to start fearing for ubuntu... the other day I was asked to restart the computer to enable sharing
<wolter> so lame
<camel_> gabspeck, you can restart your audio ... that's what i do at least
<Cornwall> Hi, apt-get freezes on installing docbook-xsl-doc-html. Every time I use apt-get it wants to install the package, even if I try and remove/purge it. It has no dependencies whatsoever, it's just "cued" for installation. How do I take it off?
<mikeliss> wolter: yeah, it looks like that's pretty close to what I need....I'm working it...
<wolter> good
<gabspeck> camel_ which service do you restart and how?
<edinson24e> hola buenas tengo un problema con mi tarjeta grafica en ubuntu 10.04
<Summerdream> what's the linuxmint channel?
<sebsebseb> !es | edinson24e
<ubottu> edinson24e: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<camel_> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ... i think .. don't have my laptop with me
<erkan^> !ubuntu-one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<KristianDK> How do i extract a tar.gz file into another directory, than the current (the tar.gz is in the other directory)
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: i'll try and see if i can help you here in a minute... hang on
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: no prob
<gabspeck> camel_: restarting pulse didn't do the trick :\
<mikeliss> wolter: Sigh. Ridiculous, but effective: ps -eo pid,command | grep python | awk -F' ' '{print $1}';
<gabspeck> it worked on the fly on 9.10.. pretty lame regression
<mikeliss> wolter: Except the grep python part is going to grep a specific python instance.
<George_e> I've got a root terminal open... how can I kill all running instances of gedit?
<bodom> George_e: killall gedit
<mikeliss> wolter: and the final command: kill `ps -eo pid,command | grep python | awk -F' ' '{print $1}';`
<kitche> KristianDK -C switch
<lucid_lynx> George_e: 'killall gedit', I believe
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: try using aptitude. as root, run aptitude and then press  /  (slash key). that will allow you to search on that package name. when that package is highlighted in aptitude, press the 'Enter' key
<lukeKB> abend
<wolter> mikeliss, lol
<George_e> lucid_lynx: Afraid not. Still running.
<dominicdinada> well it is still transfering but what are the odds that the data might be corrupted
<George_e> lucid_lynx: They still show up in resource monitor.
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: okay, it's highlighted
<KristianDK> kitche, that was my impression as well, but it really doesnt work for me - check this out http://dpaste.com/192281/
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: roger. what it's who in the far upper left corner?
<wolter> mikeliss, wow.... that gave me a lot of pids!
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: roger. what it's show* in the far upper left corner?
<Cornwall> Hd
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: Hd
<mikeliss> wolter: python is a workhorse on Linux machines.
<CheckMate> what package is needed to play mp3 files in amarok on Ubuntu Lucid?
<wolter> yeah haha, well now I saw my error, I didn't specify anything to awk
<dominicdinada> ls
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: roger. i think that means it like half-installed or something. ok, what happens if you press the underscore key on it?, then press g
<George_e> This is bad - I can't even kill them by their process id :O
<lucid_lynx> George_e: when that happens, just go to the System Monitor, right click and select 'Kill Process' - it usually works for me
<bodom> George_e: use kill -9
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: pressing (shift -) the underscore on a package marks it for purge
<George_e> lucid_lynx: Nope. That does nothing.
<bodom> George_e: kill -9 <pid>
<mluser-work> Hello, can someone tell me what script I can add stuff to that gets executed by the system at startup and what other one gets executed at shutdown?
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: then pressing 'g' tells it to go
<Jon--> I have no sound! I just modified my sound card directly with it's permissions when attempting to get something working and I forgot what I did! Please help!
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: figuring out how to use pastebin as I never have before )
<Cornwall> :)
<dominicdinada> George_e: Besides me losing all my Nautilus file windows my taskbar and windows all lost their min,max,close buttons and on my taskbar programs that are closed are still stuck on there
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: roger :-)
<George_e> bodom: Thanks! That time it worked. What does the -9 option do?
<xyz_> hey
<xyz_> i have launcpad account
<Jon--> I have no sound! I just modified my sound card directly with it's permissions when attempting to get something working and I forgot what I did! Please help!
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: couldn't find a tinyurl or something for it: http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=bD4PCAxX
<lucid_lynx> George_e: according to 'man kill' it kills all processes you can kill
<xyz_>  bzr launchpad-login  didnt accept this
<ClayReiche> bodom: One of the things my perl script does is "ImageMagick" the user input to the background image. So I'm not sure doing it "At login" is ideal.
<lucid_lynx> !repeat | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bodom> George_e: short answer: standark kill "ask" the process to terminate, kill -9 "force" the process to terminate. Long answer: type man kill in terminal
<George_e> dominicdinada: Try logging out and in again.
<xyz_> hey
<Narya> how do I make a launcher to run a command I would normally type on terminal?
<xyz_> i need help with launchpad
<venger> Vigo, just got back in. I was dealing with the Optiarc / installer issue.  I wanted to avoid debootstrap this time around so Instead of replacing the cd-rom to workaround a bug, I remembered that unetbootin was a viable option and its installing now :)
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: sorry, but that link isn't working for me
<dominicdinada> I cant I am moving data and cant afford it being corrupted
<xyz_>  bzr launchpad-login berat
<xyz_>  why it doesnt accept this
<dominicdinada> George_e: I cant I am moving data and cant afford it being corrupted
<xyz_> my name is registered with berat on launchpad
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bD4PCAxX . Maybe this will work
<lucid_lynx> Narya: when you create a launcher, select "Application in Terminal" instead of "Application" in the 'Launcher Properties' dialog
<Polemus> how can one see the status of you sync with ubuntu one file storage?
<George_e> dominicdinada: You will have to just wait then :)
<Narya> lucid_lynx thank you
<trism> xyz_: did you configure your ssh keys? you need them to log in https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: ok, what happens if you do what it says? try to reinstall it first?
<CheckMate> what package is needed to play mp3 files in amarok on Ubuntu Lucid?
<bodom> ClayReiche: the problem (I guess) is that if you run your script on rc.local it will run with root credentials and it's not a good pratice to make it accept input from common users. That's why I guess interactivity is disabled on rc scripts
<gabspeck> any ideas on getting hdmi audio output to work without rebooting?
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: then it will hang, doing nothing, and I will have to kill the process and manually unlock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mikeliss> wolter: Final version: kill -2 `ps -eo pid,command | grep 'scrape_and_parse.py -d' | grep -v 'grep' | awk -F' ' '{print $1}';`
<wolter> lol
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: ok, roger. well then, you can make a backup first! of the following file.... /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Polemus> how can one see the status of you sync with ubuntu one file storage?
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: done
<ClayReiche> bodom: I agree. This script only runs *interactively* on first boot. Only my system administrators are answering the prompt
<lucid_lynx> what is the name of Ubuntu 10.10?
<Cornwall> lucid_lynx: Maverick Meerkat
<Gnea> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<lucid_lynx> Cornwall: thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: then, as root, you edit that status file and remove the entire section in there that refers to that package
 * erkan^ loves openOffice.org :D
<dominicdinada> Well I only have 2.4 gigs left to transfer
<lee_> Narya: rightclick , click make launcher, then click where you want it to launch to
<mikelifeguard> How can I avoid having to type my GnuPG passphrase every time I send an email with OpenPGP in Thunderbird?
<dominicdinada> mikelifeguard: Keyring perhaps ?
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: then, you have to manually remove the file that, that broken package had installed. i can tell you how to list what all files a package installs
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: then, you have to manually remove the file*
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: then, you have to manually remove the files*
<deeeed> hi
<deeeed> I have a problem with update-rc.d
<deeeed> it doesn't work anmore
<ClayReiche> bodom: I think I can make it work at login... just might require a final reboot
<jpds> deeeed: Yes.
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: is it apt-cache show?
<deeeed>  update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<jpds> deeeed: What you want is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/94065
<deeeed> ah ok
<mikelifeguard> dominicdinada: "keyring perhaps" doesn't help me >_>
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: I believe this package (being docs) has no deps
<deeeed> jpds, thanks
<max_> list
<ClayReiche> bodom: just thought for sure this was possible...
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: no. you can actually do it with synaptic i  believe. or, you can use 'apt-file'.... to list the files of packages
<deeeed> jpds, I did it yesterday and it worked fine. I am not sure the page you give me describe the bug
<bodom> ClayReiche: no, I'm not sure of what I told you
<Kelroy> hello, good morning
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: i can tell you how to use either one...
<dominicdinada> Ok this is a bug.... Any window that is out of focus is unaccessable...
<jpds> deeeed: Oh, so it's already been removed?
<Polemus> how can one see the status of you sync with ubuntu one file storage?
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: anyway.. is apt-get or whatever working now?
<deeeed> yes the thing is I am trying to insert a new init script and I always have an error (which I didn't had yesterday)
<ClayReiche> bodom: Alright, I'll keep searching. Thanks!
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: excellent, it is
<deeeed> so I tried to remove an existing script ( -r script remove) and add it again
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: cool :-)
<Kelroy> ehm guys i have a very big problem, i installed mysql on my ubuntu 9.10 vserver, but it dont want to save my root password. so i cant use my mysql and i dont know the reason why. i reinstalled my server x-times and tried several tutorials
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: Why did it do that in the first place....? It's just a doc file!
<Kelroy> what could be the reason?
<max_> hello
<xyz_> i did all steps
<Anon8> foil (x+9) 2nd power describe in detail
<xyz_> but i cant login to launchpad with bzr
<xyz_> i crate ssh file and add
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: i don't know how the package installation/uninstallation got broken on you system
<mikelifeguard> Kelroy: What do you mean it doesn't want to save your root password?
<Cornwall> onetinsoldier: bizarre. Well, thank you very much for your help
<xyz_> trism,  i did all things
<Kelroy> yes, i made > sudo: apt-get install mysql-server (or 5.0 or 5.1)
<xyz_> pls some help
<Kelroy> then i have to type in my pw
<Kelroy> but it dont save it
<deeeed> jpds, to be sure I did: update-rc.d -f apache2 remove    (it worked)      and         update-rc.d apache2 defaults (doesn't work)
<Kelroy> i cant login in with this password
<onetinsoldier> Cornwall: you're welcome. enjoy
<mophead> Hi everyone, I'm having trouble with flash in firefox 3.6.3. Audio won't play but video is fine.  I updated the adobe flash plugin to Ubuntu APT and it worked but when I rebooted the computer it stopped working again.  Any ideas?
<bodom> ClayReiche: nothing
<jpds> deeeed: Strange...
<mikelifeguard> Kelroy: Are you sure you're trying to log in as the same use it asks the password for?
<erkan^> xyz_, : start Ubuntu One, than see you "tabblad" --> Services
<deeeed> jpds, indeed
<erkan^> than can you click Plugins
<erkan^> by bookmarks
<Kelroy> Enter current password for root (enter for none):
<Kelroy> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Kelroy> Enter current password for root (enter for none):
<Kelroy> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<FloodBot1> Kelroy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kelroy> sry
<xyz_> i click ubuntu one nothing happened
<erkan^> sorry ubuntu one by me is dutch language. i don't know how :S
<erkan^> effe see
<xyz_> :D
<deeeed> jpds, hmm my mistake seems to work
<bdi> how do i open a terminal from commandline?
<erkan^> is your Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04 ?
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to see what version of a program is available in the repositories without installing it?
<xyz_> 10.04
<erkan^> uh? effe see
<EpicCyndaquil> I want to install a package from an http address, how do I do that?
<jpds> lucid_lynx: apt-cache policy <package>
<dominicdinada> is it a deb package
<lucid_lynx> jpds: okay, thanks :)
<jpds> EpicCyndaquil: Download it, then double-click it.
<EpicCyndaquil> jpds, I can't do that, I'm on Ubuntu Server
<xyz_> muhahahhahahaha
<jpds> EpicCyndaquil: Then: sudo dpkg -i <package_name.deb>
<erkan^> SoftwareCentre --> search Ubuntu-One, try it all that install
<Guest12907> I can't get connected to my hidden wifi.
<EpicCyndaquil> and it's not a .deb, it's a tar.gz
<Kelroy> mikelifeguard: So i tried it several times , but i dont know the reason
<xyz_> okey
<sheeps10> Hi, I'm getting strange behaviour with the indicator applet on my netbook, it changed in lucid to add a button to not show the message bubble for future notifications, only now every time it shows the same bubble it adds another button. so now I have the bubble scrolling off the screen....
<lucid_lynx> also, I had installed wine from the Ubuntu repositories, and then added a PPA repository with a newer version, and it wouldn't upgrade it - any ideas why?
<jpds> EpicCyndaquil: Then it's not a package.
<xyz_> ubuntu one was installed
<EpicCyndaquil> jpds, then what do I need to do with it?
<jpds> lucid_lynx: Is this the wine PPA?
<jpds> EpicCyndaquil: Unpack it and compile the source.
<geraudk2000> hello
<lucid_lynx> jpds: I used ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa, which I think is the Wine PPA (at least I found it on the WineHQ website)
<jpds> lucid_lynx: Try installing the wine1.2 package.
<deeeed> jpds, ok I don't know where I messed up but now it works
<lucid_lynx> jpds: well, I got it working by uninstalling and then installing wine, but I just wanted to know why it didn't upgrade in the first place
<jpds> lucid_lynx: That PPA has the wine package under a different name 'wine1.2'.
<hmw> Can I reload the sound system, or do I have to reboot?
<erkan^> ubuntuone-client; python-ubuntuone-storagepro- python-ubutone-client- etc...
<bdi> how do i open a terminal from commandline?
<penguin42> bdi: gnome-terminal
<lucid_lynx> jpds: well, I installed wine the normal way (sudo apt-get install wine), and it worked just fine
<jpds> lucid_lynx: Exactly, do: sudo apt-get install wine1.2
<penguin42> bdi: Or more generic x-terminal-emulator   should work on kde or gnome or most others
<hmw> bdi: look in the properties of the terminal icon.
<Guest12907> How can I connect to a hidden wifi?
<jpds> lucid_lynx: Because the package is under a different name, it doesn't try to upgrade it.
<hmw> Can I reload the sound system, or do I have to reboot?
<lucid_lynx> jpds: well, I have upgraded it now (as I've said before)
<lucid_lynx> jpds: but the same way as I installed it in the first place: with the 'wine' package
<erkan^> brb sorry
<sheeps10> Hi, I'm getting strange behaviour with the indicator applet on my netbook, it changed in lucid to add a button to not show the message bubble for future notifications, only now every time it shows the same bubble it adds another button. so now I have the bubble scrolling off the screen. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<UbuntuBoy> Hi guys. What does this error mean?   could not start device/dev/mapper/asr_pictures-No such file or directory
<Debjit> hmw: service pulseaudio --full-restart
<hmw> thank you!
<hmw> lol now it seems to run 2 times - i have real weird sound now! (it said "...per user sessions" twice)
<Debjit> hmw: ya first it stops and then it starts
<Debjit> hmw: so two messages
<hmw> Debjit: it played the test song in parallel overlay-like with 0.5" delay or so :))
<vexati0n> I have an Ubuntu machine that can't get to the Internet.... how can I download a new program to install on that computer, making sure I have all of its dependencies?
<Debjit> hmw: see if there are two instances of pulseaudio running
<dominicdinada> How can I restart the gnome desktop manager via shell ?
<vexati0n> I have an Ubuntu machine that can't get to the Internet.... how can I download a new program to install on that computer, making sure I have all of its dependencies?
<k04> vexation download it on the same machine ur using irc on
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to give users other than root mounting permissions?
<hmw> vexati0n: ALL OTHERS: perhaps you can install the software on another ubuntu (live cd?) and then get all .deb files from apt's cache - DOES THAT WORK?
<GotSanity> anyone know of a known bug that is causing laptop users to have excessive heat generation?
<sheeps10> lucid_lynx: that's an example from the man page of mount
<jthing> GotSanity, Yes it's called firefox
<lucid_lynx> sheeps10: okay, thanks :)
<Appl6> GotSanity: My laptop hardly ever uses the fan when it runs Ubuntu.  It doesn't seem to produce excess heat though.
<Appl6> GotSanity: Ubuntu seems to wait till it gets very hot before turning on the fan.
<dominicdinada> GotSanity: Yes it is called the new desktop is really cpu intensive
<crankharder> how do I tell apt-get to use a local proxy?
<rain__> Can anyone help me? I ins6talled ATI radeondriver on  ubuntu 10.04 (I have ati radeon HD 4800) but after i installed driver graphics turned slowen, not faster as I expected
<rain__> any idea about that driver problem?
<hmw> GotSanity: certain software that doesnt let the CPU rest. Might be a driver issue with many things. Mainboard, Compiz, crashed programs, etc. Check what programs are running in terminal with "top". Deacrtivate Compiz.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<jthing> My CPy is designed to run at 80 deg C but some go as high as 130 deg
<GotSanity> Appl6, well the issue I am running into is that ever since I did an upgrade (and a fresh install after) I am running into excessive heat coming from the palm rests on my laptop. the cpu is idle and on power save mode but im still kicking a lot of heat
<hmw> jthing: 130 is way too hot, do not let it run when it gets that hot, you will damage it
<acicula> jthing, no recent cpu goes to 130
<hmw> acicula: really? thought that appliead to GPUs only
<jthing> acicula, you are wrong the zenon 6 core 3.2 GHz does.
<acicula> hmw, let me rephase, No recent cpu will reach 130
<hmw> oops
<acicula> jthing, its Tjunction is as high as 130?
<jthing> acicula, just read the specs the other day
<hmw> jthing: does the box have windows? does it get as hot there? Try to fix cooling, remove and reapply heat paste perhaps
<GotSanity> no windows. its full buntu
<Polemus> how can i make a backup of my entire system onto an external drive?
<Appl6> vexati0n: On your non-internet machine, try "apt-get --simulate --print-uris install PACKAGE".  It should tell you everything it was going to install and where to get it, and then you can download those from another machine.
<hmw> jthing: clean fan and the thing that collects dust (is it named "cooling body")?
<GotSanity> however I had it running karmic without issues for the last 6 months
<dominicdinada> hmw: This is something alot of people have noticed since going to lucid :/
<jthing> they also have something called a turbo mode where the CPU can overclock itself it is is running cool enough for short bursts
<jthing> enough ^,
<Appl6> jthing: Turbo mode usually means it slows your computer down.
<onetinsoldier> Polemus: i've never used it, but you might look at the 'backuppc' package. ther'e probably other ones as well
<DoorGuy> does anyone know of any open source programs that copy DVD Movies?
<hmw> dominicdinada: 130°C is a bit too much.... no CPU should _ever_ get that hot, if it is OK, don't you think? Or have modern CPUs become cheap (erm expensive) toys now?
<Traveler__> Hi, People
<acicula> hmw, 130W power dissipation you mean? if you read out the sensors it will probably say tjunction max is 110 or 100?
<onetinsoldier> !hi | Traveler__
<ubottu> Traveler__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Appl6> hmw: Maybe his temp display is in F?
<venger> so with the alternate installer CD and selecting basic ubuntu server I still get the -generic kernel and not -server?  i need LVM so is it possible to install using the server iso?
<mrkoolnerd> hi
<starspot> I  have 88 GiB "unallocated" space on my hard drive (former windows). How do I use Gparted to extent my Ubuntu partition into that unallocated space? I'm using the boot cd
<hmw> Appl6: oh. i will remember that the next time someone askas
<dominicdinada> hmw: I am saying that I noticed that Lucid is much more CPU intensive and as a result you A, Hear the fan on all the time and B, Feel alot more heat
#ubuntu 2010-05-09
<Traveler__> My Windows XP doesn't work anymore, after upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<mrkoolnerd> i was told to come here
<respire> is there an ubuntu gui menu access item to get at the gnome front end for dpkg-reconfigure packagesd?
<hmw> dominicdinada: that might be, but 130°C would be a reason to call the OS a 100% fail *g*
<CloudMonkee> traveler_, that happened to me as well
<CloudMonkee> traveler_, i just did clean install
<dominicdinada> wow
<onetinsoldier> geez
<Traveler__> CloudMonkee: Did you find any solution?
<jthing> Appl6, ? hardly
<aiother> Has anyone found a free, secure way to backup your files online?
<dominicdinada> time to hide joins and splits till this is over
<Appl6> starspot: Use System->Administration->GParted.  Then Resize the partition you want to expand so it uses up that unallocated space.
<Jordan_U> starspot: Gparted comes on the liveCD, and if the Ubuntu partition is adjacent to the free space you should be ablt to just drag the edge of the partition.
<respire> aiother, FREE?!? you mean without paying for disk space? you could use gdrive but i wouldnt recommend it
<GotSanity> dominicdinada, I dont beleve it is because of cpu usage though. the top usage I have running right now is terminal and I am running an absolute bare minimial install. gnome-core only
<TomV-415> I just upgraded from Karmic to 10.04, and to my surprise, it seems to boot much slower.  Has anyone seen this?  Is there a way to troubleshoot the bootup to see why it takes so long?
<TomV-415> I was expecting the opposite.
<DoorGuy> does anyone know of any DVD ripper programs that are truly awesome?  so that I may copy DVD's and are open source?
<onetinsoldier> TomV-415: try a fresh clean install maybe
<dominicdinada> GotSanity: It maybe....
<Traveler__> Doorguy: what about brasero disc burner?
<aiother> respire, how much space you get with gdrive.  I know ADrive gives you 50 GB and SkyDrive gives you 25 GB, free.
<starspot> Appl6, Jordan_U I tried both ways - I'm in gparted now. My dev/sda has only an extended partition, which contains the ext4 that I want larger. I try to resize the extended partition but gparted doesn't offer that option
<dominicdinada> 400mb left :)
<TomV-415> onetinsoldier: that might be a thing to do... the upgrade was a pretty long process, but it did go pretty well.
<Appl6> starspot: It won't let you resize the expanded partition if any of logical partitions inside of it are mounted.  You have to unmount them first (right click and choose unmount).
<aiother> respire, hard part is finding an easier, secure way to use it.
<starspot> DoorGuy, try acidrip
<starspot> Appl6, ah-HA!....
<onetinsoldier> TomV-415: mine seems to boot pretty darn fast to me. compiz settings all cranked up. using proprietary ati video drivers here
<TomV-415> I'm just curious if I could see what is going on during the boot process, because I think it is trying something, then failing, and falling back.. which might be why it takes so long too boot in 10.4
<shane2peru> I know I have done this before but don't remember how, I installed kubuntu-desktop and it changed my boot splash screen, I want my old ubuntu boot splash back, how do I do that?
<DoorGuy> does it copy even "Copyrighted" stuff?
<DoorGuy> brasero or Acidrip?
<lucid_lynx> have anyone here tried Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<k-train> DoorGuy: I've used K9copy.  it seems to work well for me
<TomV-415> onetinsoldier: I've got an old Dell Latitude D800, but it just seemed to boot faster under karmic...now, there is a delay before login, and one after login too..
<xangua> !anyone > lucid_lynx
<ubottu> lucid_lynx, please see my private message
<DoorGuy> can I find Acidrip or K9copy in the Software Center?
<Appl6> TomV-415: You can try fiddling with Startup->Preferences->Startup Applications.
<onetinsoldier> TomV-415: roger. it could possible be due to how old the system is...
<starspot> Appl6, it seems to be the linux-swap that's active but it doesn't offer option to "unmount" - only "swapoff" Is swapoff the same thing?
<onetinsoldier> !info acidrip
<k-train> doorguy: Yes. Both
<lucid_lynx> has anyone had any problems with Ubuntu running on a MacBook?
<DoorGuy> Installing the them both now!  Thanks Guys!
<Appl6> starspot: It's not "the same thing", but it tells your computer to stop using that partition.  So in this case it does what you want it to do.
<krazykrivda> i just set up ubuntu.. i have internal hardrive partition where I have my docs/pics/video etc how can i point ubuntu to those files wihtout moving into /home/usr/
<kaie`> does ubuntu auto resolve LAN at 100MB? Im attatching a gigabit router to a 100/1000 card and it wont connect at 1000MB
<h00ked__> lucid_lynx: I've 8.04 on macbook pro with no problem
<onetinsoldier> DoorGuy: acidrip is in lucid
<DoorGuy> k-train: do you usually copy the image or copy the disc?
<starspot> Appl6, heheh right. oops ha ha. yeah it's working now with swap turned off. Now I'm dragging the black arrow of the extended partition all the way to the 0 mark
<lucid_lynx> h00ked__: okay, thanks :) I'm considering buying one, but I'd prefer to have Ubuntu on it
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, does anyone know how to change screen resolution using console?
<starspot> Appl6, how will grub handle this now?
<onetinsoldier> doh. think i need to change servers
<krazykrivda> i have internal hardrive partition where I have my docs/pics/video etc how can i point ubuntu to those files wihtout moving into /home/usr/
<TomV-415> Appl6: System=> Administration => Startup Manager looks promising, thanks!
<k-train> DoorGuy: Input I set to DVD and output i set to iso image.
<DoorGuy> rafael: what graphics card are you using?
<h00ked__> lucid_lynx: I don't know when, but i red, as with 9.04 and 9.10 was many problems - wifi, bluetooth, multitouch.. but 8.04 is perfect ;-)
<DoorGuy> Awesome!
<Appl6> starspot: Grub needs a primary partition to boot from.  If you have one (besides the extended partition), then you should be fine.
<Appl6> TomV-415: You're welcome.
<rafaelsoaresbr> DoorGuy, nvidis 9600
<rafaelsoaresbr> nvidia*
<DoorGuy> Nvidia or AMD/ATI
<TomV-415> Appl6: off to reboot.  Cheers.
<k-train> krazykrivda:you can mount the partition anywhere you wish, assuming you have permissions to do so.
<krazykrivda> k-train: how do i go about doing that?
<h00ked__> lucid_lynx: u wont to buy a new macbook?
<starspot> Appl6, ouch - I don't
<UbuntuBoy> Hi guys. What does this error mean? could not start device/dev/mapper/asr_pictures-No such file or directory
<Appl6> starspot: You have Ubuntu installed on a logical partition?
<lucid_lynx> h00ked__: yeah, or rather a MacBook Pro
<Appl6> starspot: How have you been booting into it so far?
<krazykrivda> k-train: also is mount preferred over symlink?
<Rettaw> Hello, I have several accounts  (users A,B,C) on my lucid box, but I can't change from user A to any of users B and C. However I can switch between users B and C as I like
<h00ked__> lucid_lynx: yea, its good choice ;-)
<k-train> krazykrivda: i always mount my partions.
<DoorGuy> click on "System", "Admin", and "monitors"
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: you can bind the Pictures etc folders to your partition, or edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Rettaw> I would like to be able to switch between all my users
<h00ked__> lucid_lynx: new macbook pro have awesome battery :-)
<DoorGuy> does that help?
<roberto__> my caching dns server isn't holding the cache very long
<roberto__> how can I change that?
<lucid_lynx> h00ked__: nice :)
<starspot> Appl6, this was a dual-boot windows/ubuntu and before ubuntu it also had an HP_Recovery partition. When I installed ubuntu the installer created an extended partition and put the ext3 and linux-swap in there
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: I mean, use mount bind to make ~/Pictures etc point to the folders you use on your partition
<DoorGuy> sorry
<DoorGuy> its Preferences
<starspot> Appl6, so where would grub reside in that scenario?
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: that sounds exactly what I"m looking to but dont' know how (been on ubuntu for about 30 min) :-\
<rafaelsoaresbr> DoorGuy, I can't star gnome because i've got a blank screen.
<starspot> Appl6, I just deleted the only 2 primary partitions with gparted (one NTFS and one FAT)
<DoorGuy> you just installed your distro?
<rafaelsoaresbr> DoorGuy, yes 10.04
<Appl6> starspot: Let me confirm this: you have Ubuntu installed on a logical partition, and you could boot from it using the Grub prompt at boot?
<DoorGuy> is this the first time you have logged on?
<rafaelsoaresbr> DoorGuy, yes
<k-train> krazykrivda: can currently access the files on the other partition?  (Just making sure your partition is mounted)
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: chech this at the bottom https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount  I think you can edit fstab so this is done automatically when you boot
<starspot> Appl6, on an extended partition (is that a logical partition, or are those inside the extended partition?), but yes, I've been booting with grub
<krazykrivda> k-train: yes.. F: drive
<DoorGuy> the very last thing that you did before clicking on "Install" from the Setup Menu...
<DoorGuy> did you click on Advanced?
<k-train> VCoolio: thanks for introducing that way of doing what krazykrivda want's to do.  i have never done it that way.
<rafaelsoaresbr> DoorGuy, no
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: will this also save to the partition if i save to My Documents in ubunt
<DoorGuy> gimme a sec and let me find a link
<darolu> rafaelsoaresbr: blank screen as in black screen or white screen?
<Appl6> starspot: Logical partitions are all the partitions inside an extended partition.  And for some reason I was under the (apparently incorrect) assumption that Grub needed to boot a primary partition.  But if you can boot from it then there's nothing wrong, so go ahead and resize.
<rafaelsoaresbr> darolu, no video at all.
<darolu> rafaelsoaresbr: nvidia card?
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: yes, it's like symlinking the folders; make sure ~/Pictures and the others folders in home you bind to are empty
<maco> Appl6: its just windows that requires a primary partition
<lucid_lynx> rafaelsoaresbr: does Ctrl + Alt + F1 bring up a command line interface?
<rafaelsoaresbr> darolu, nvidia 9600
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: i dont' follow what you mean.. let me read link
<Appl6> maco: How long has that been the case?  That linux /boot doesn't need a primary partition.
<rafaelsoaresbr> lucid_lynx, i'm going to try
<starspot> Appl6, coolio. I'll restart and see. I can always come back with the boot cd - thanks!
<maco> Appl6: linux doesnt even care if the partition is set to bootable. *just* windows cares. windows has to be on a primary partition, and that partition has to be bootable, or windows wont boot. linux can do anything though ;-)
<darolu> rafaelsoaresbr: reboot and boot from the recovery mode; once you're there choose the fix graphics (or similar) option so it generates a new xorg file, install the propietary driver and reboot again, see if it fixes it; make sure you configure the right resolution for your monitor before doing it
<Appl6> starspot: Sure, good luck!
<DoorGuy> is it possible for you to reinstall 10.04?
<darolu> it doesn't literally generas a xorg file but it reconfigures your xorg options...
<tn90> should i worry about "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 61s!" ?
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: you have a folder Pictures on a partition, you want to use that automatically for all your pics, so you bind that folder to ~/Pictures, but ~/Pictures needs to be empty to do so; sudo mount --bind /folder/on/partition /home/user/Pictures; to do it automatically on boot, edit /etc/fstab and put in a line like /folder/on/partition /home/user/Pictures none bind 0 0
<darolu> tn90: not so much but it can grow, it's very likely a bug in your kernel, if this happens when using the newest kernel try uninstalling and reinstalling it
<starspot> Appl6, thanks! I'll know if it works in around 30 minutes - right now gparted is humming away at resizing
<tsrk> What's the most efficient virtualization that's supported on Ubuntu without hardware virtualization support?
<acicula> tsrk, virtualbox
<justin22885> hey.. using the console, how do i access a directory with a space in it?
<tsrk> acicula: does it have a server version?
<acicula> justin22885, \
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I had a storage disk and is coming up under disk manager as "has a few bad sectors" should I remove that disk?
<moetunes> justin22885: use the tab button or put a \ before the space
<lucid_lynx> justin22885: add ' before and after the path, like '/home/user/my directory'
<bastid_raZor> justin22885: cd directory\ with\ space
<acicula> tsrk, yes, the nonfree Virtualbox supports remote viewing via vnc
<tsrk> acicula: ok, sounds good, thanks
<UbuntuBoy> Hi guys. What does this error mean? could not start device/dev/mapper/asr_pictures-No such file or directory
<justin22885> aah.. before the space
<acicula> tsrk, its not comparible to vmware esx if thats what you mean by server version
<darolu> U-b-u-n-t-u: you may need to replace it, alone won't hurt but info stored in it won't be reliable as it can get damaged
<acicula> justin22885, yup
<tsrk> acicula: no, for use on a server running ubuntu. Like KVM, but this machine doesn't have hardware support
<acicula> tsrk, ah like so, then yeah virtualbox is the easiest\
<U-b-u-n-t-u> darolu, I see so those bad sectors might be used
<Cyber-Dogg> howdy...
<Cyber-Dogg> I just did an upgrade to 10.04 and I messed up my grub
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: I have F:\Documents, so i can.. sudo mount --bind /files/Documents /home/me/Documents
<Cyber-Dogg> upon restart it prompts me with grub rescue>
<tsrk> acicula: yeah, it sounds like the right solution... I just didn't think of it because I've only used it as a desktop solution befure
<tsrk> before*
<Cyber-Dogg> I was hoping to get some guidance from you guys on how to fix it :-)
<acicula> tsrk, you can start it in headless mode or remotely(sortof) over ssh -X
<darolu> U-b-u-n-t-u: it's a possibility, by general rule anytime you notice errors on a hard drive, back it up; it's probable the hd is not phisically damaged and reformatting it will do the trick though
<v0lksman> my auto completion for apt-get on lucid server is busted.  any hints where to look/
<v0lksman> ?
<Jordan_U> Cyber-Dogg: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<LjungmannL> Isn't there any official repository for skype? I'm not a fan of installing stuff from local.
<darolu> v0lksman: stop using root account
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: yes, if /files/Documents is the folder like you use in the file manager or point to when saving (linux doesn't do F: )
<darolu> :p
<v0lksman> darolu, nope...user account sudo
<Cyber-Dogg> oh also, it says "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found
<v0lksman> bash-completion is installed
<aliciapg> could someone please help me with installing sfml?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> darolu, thanks
<darolu> v0lksman: is it apt-get exclusive of everything fails?
<v0lksman> apt-get exclusive
<L65Druid> for windows, what's a free batch wav>mp3 converter?
<respire> aiother: if u do client-side encyrption your data all secure
<respire> wouldnt worry
<darolu> v0lksman: try "sudo apt-get update" it's probably that the list of packages is not ready
<v0lksman> L65Druid, ffmpeg will do it (free)
<L65Druid> thanks!
<darolu> L65Druid: lame
<darolu> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 161 kB, installed size 264 kB
<v0lksman> darolu, nope...still no go
<Jordan_U> Cyber-Dogg: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to have Ubuntu boot into a command line interface only?
<aiother> respire: like the encrypted home directory option?
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: how do i find the actual mount reference.. i know windows it is F:\ (Files) but when i look at it..
<v0lksman> lucid_lynx, yep...server install
<NeaLMaN> I'm duel booting ...  I want to make my ubuntu partition larger and my windows partition smaller.  What is the best way to do that?
<lucid_lynx> v0lksman: I mean in the desktop edition
<lucid_lynx> NeaLMaN: GParted on the LiveCD
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings... I have an ATI Radeon X1350, and I know it's supported in the open source "Radeon" drivers, but every time I try and activate desktop effects (Compiz), my system slows down to an unGodly slow state.
<v0lksman> remove gdm from startup
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: I thought you had it mounted already? how do you browse the partition in the file manager?
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: location: computer:/// and volume: FILES
<respire> aiother, i don't know anything about the services you are asking but someone i am sitting with says if you pay them to set it up for you they will set it up so it's encrypted and only you can access it
<NeaLMaN> what is the LIveCD?
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: ah it's another pc?
<darolu> v0lksman: cat your .bashrc file, paste bin it
<respire> they don't know about the services either but they're quick studies.
<lucid_lynx> NeaLMaN: the Ubuntu CD (when you boot Ubuntu from it instead of installing)
<krazykrivda> no, seperate partiotion on my hardrive
<acicula> xTheGoat121x, i'd guess the 3d support for that card is kind of lacking
<NeaLMaN> ok...is there somewhere I can read about it lucid?
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: when i click places, i see Computer, System, FILES
<krazykrivda> etc
<respire> aiother, theres plenty of on the fly crypto options including the encryptfs one i dont know how it would work with your skydrive though
<respire> probably fine
<xTheGoat121x> acicula, well according to most of the sites I've been on, it should have pretty good support. And it worked fine under 9.10
<acicula> xTheGoat121x, googling the driver and your card version yield any suggestions to try?
<respire> i think it just stores cyphered files in a .private dir
<acicula> xTheGoat121x, well there is a difference between working, and fast 3d support
<v0lksman> darolu, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hj84kR0U
<respire> so only put them on the skydrive
<xangua> what was the command to make gnome-panel recover it's default setting¿
<respire> then use a simple fuse or something to mount it
<Appl6> aliciapg: There are several libsfml packages in the repos.  What's the problem?
<acicula> xTheGoat121x, but yeah you'd expect the 3d effects to work just fine
<evud> Hello. What package should I install in order to be able to read the manuals of C functions like strcmp ... for example to do "man strcmp" and get a manual for strcmp ? Thank you in advance!
<acicula> evud, manpages-dev
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: ok, type 'mount' in terminal and check what partitions you get, it's one of them if it's mounted, else do 'sudo fdisk -l'
<aliciapg> Appl6: i'm not sure which ones i need so i was attempting to install from the archive on the site
<Jordan_U> Cyber-Dogg: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Cyber-Dogg> yes
<xTheGoat121x> acicula, I've been on google now for a while. Can't find any significant information -- most people say it works. And yeah, it seems like a regression to me that it doesn't work now but it did on the last install
<Cyber-Dogg> Jordan_U: I have 2
<sky> Okay so I was in ubuntu, and I restarted, and now in either windows or ubuntu my LAN says its not connected (it is)... I'm REALLY hoping someone knows what happened. THanks
<rafaelsoaresbr> darolu, lucid_lynx, can I fix my problem before installing the system? is there any option that can fix my problem?
<xangua> what was the command to make gnome-panel recover it's default setting¿
<Cyber-Dogg> the error is "symbol grub_puts not found"
<acicula> xTheGoat121x, check launchpad for similar issues or report it as a new issue(regression)
<evud> acicula: Thank you very much :)
<bastid_raZor> !panels | xangua
<maco> !resetpanels | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> thanks bastid_raZor maco
<Appl6> aliciapg: If you want all of them, you can do "sudo apt-get install 'libsfml*' "
<darolu> v0lksman: see the final lines, I deleted something that may fix it: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jupeqs6y
<lucid_lynx> rafaelsoaresbr: did Ctrl + Alt + F1 work?
<rafaelsoaresbr> lucid_lynx, no
<aliciapg> Appl6: but i don't think i want all of them... just the ones i need for me to work with c++
<darolu> rafaelsoaresbr: oh so you are using the LiveCD?
<rafaelsoaresbr> lucid_lynx, it does not show me login:
<xTheGoat121x> acicula, what really makes me laugh is how much I'm finding from 2007 -- I guess that was a bad year for ATI
<rafaelsoaresbr> darolu, yes, after some issues.
<v0lksman> darolu, thanks...seems to work!
<Appl6> aliciapg: The libsfml packages are only the C++ ones.  But I don't understand: you don't know which ones you want, so you're downloading the entire archive from the site, but you don't actually want all of them?
<darolu> v0lksman: no problem, I'm glad it worked
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: it looks like /media/FILES/ and when i run that as the comand.. it givers no error.. but no effect?
<sky> I restarted Ubuntu 10.04, and now in either windows or ubuntu (dual boot) my LAN says its not connected (it is). The LAN port lights up on the back of the PC, but the router does not say it's connected
<Jordan_U> Cyber-Dogg: Grub has probably been installed to the hard drive that's currently *second* in the boot order, and what's left on the one that you are currently booting is an old version.
<Appl6> aliciapg: Though really those libraries are quite small in terms of disk space, I doubt you'll notice they're even there unless you're very, very short on disk space.
<lucid_lynx> rafaelsoaresbr: then you may want to try to install Ubuntu using the alternative CD instead: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Jordan_U> Cyber-Dogg: So if you change hte boot order you'll probably boot fine, you can also change what drive Ubuntu installs grub to on upgrades.
<aliciapg> Appl6: on the site it said for c++ download a certain one and i'm assuming the repos has it all? am i wrong?
<respire>  guys is there a "safe mode" of open office i can run the spreadsheet in
<darolu> rafaelsoaresbr: it's weird to see this happening on a LiveCD session, you shouldn't need to log in, it jumps directly to the desktop logged in as LiveUser (or ubuntu), you can install from there; I know your card is fully supported so installing should work; you can try the alternateCD to install if you can't see anything at all with the regular LiveCD
<respire> the damn thing crashes when i click help menu
<respire>  i asked the OO guys they just told me install debian
<respire>  i need that spreadsheet and i really LIKE ubuntu, i don't want fedora or debian
<Cyber-Dogg> easy fix then :p-)
<Copernic> is there anyone else having troubles with downloadthemall?
<rafaelsoaresbr> lucid_lynx, darolu, okay, thanks
<sky> I restarted Ubuntu 10.04, and now in either windows or ubuntu (dual boot) my LAN cable says its not connected (it is). The LAN port lights up on the back of the PC, but the router port does not light up.
<Copernic> I keep getting _name.rar when I try to download something
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: when i unmounted it.. everything synced up? although it didnt' actually unmount
<Cyber-Dogg> and it works... thanks! I thought that the boot order was the other way around so I picked the wrong one in the upgrade
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: browse to /media etc in a file browser and see where it is
<Appl6> aliciapg: The C++ libraries are in the libsfml* packages.  The C libraries have a different name; they're the libcsfml* packages.  So yeah, I'm pretty sure the libsfml* will just give you C++ libraries.
<darolu> respire: it crashes when using the help menu only?
<Cyber-Dogg> now it's having problems mounting the other drive
<lucid_lynx> what is the 'bind' mounting option for?
<respire> darole: it did the last time i clicked help
<edbian> sky, Hello.  Does your network card show up in the output of "sudo lspci" ??
<aliciapg> Appl6: so just download the extra stuff too...?
<respire> other problems with it is EVERY time it asks if i wanted to recover the document, even if the document saved fine
<VCoolio> lucid_lynx: you can sort of symlink folders to any folder on a mounted device
<edbian> sky, You can use grep to speed looking through all that output.
<Appl6> aliciapg: What extra stuff?
<respire> it crashes when i cut and move data about
<lucid_lynx> VCoolio: okay, thanks :)
<Appl6> aliciapg: It doesn't count as extra if you don't know what you want =P.
<duongthaiha> hi what is the program to join file with extension 001 002 and so on? any one can help please?
<aliciapg> Appl6: but i thought the c stuff was in with libcsfml
<ubuntuCEO> hi all
<darolu> respire: you may want try reinstalling it via Synaptic (System-Admin-Synaptic), seems like the whole app is corrupted
<Stormcr0w> duongthaiha: try jdownloader
<Jordan_U> Cyber-Dogg: You're welcome, you can also safely choose both :) "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to change. It will ask other questions, just leave them as the default (some of them will be blank, that's normal)
<sky> edbian: Yes it does show up in lspci.
<Appl6> aliciapg: Right.  I suggested only getting libsfml*, not libcsfml*.  I just mentioned that to let you know that things are split up in the repos, i.e. you're not going to get the C libraries if you install only libsfml*.
<edbian> sky, Does it have a module.  Check using "lspci -k"
<lucid_lynx> is it possible to merge files in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> duongthaiha: cat foo* > foo.complete
<aliciapg> Appl6: ah i'm confused. install both then or not both?
<duongthaiha> Stormcr0w: thanks but i dont mean the downloader but somethign to join all file together? can JDownloader do it
<darolu> lucid_lynx: --bind = Remount a subtree somewhere else (so that its contents are available in both places)
<Appl6> aliciapg: Install _only_ libsfml*.  You can look at the output of "aptitude search sfml" to see if the package descriptions make this clearer.
<duongthaiha> Jordan_U: thanks I normally have to use HJSplit in windows but cat will do the same thing here??
<Stormcr0w> duongthaiha: It can. It usually does it automatically, if you add the download links to it. If you have already downloaded the stuff, then Jordan_U's command will work
<respire> whats the option to dpkg -l so it only shows packagae names
<respire> darolu, this is a related question
<sky> edbian: Yes it has a module, says "kernel module r8169"
<aiother> respire, there's several third party programs that will put a folder on your computer that you can just drag and drop files onto your skydrive account.  Then you could use a backup program to do automatic backups.
<onetinsoldier> respire: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<duongthaiha> Stormcr0w: Jordan_U: thanks a lot i will give it a try now
<h00ked__> are there anyone, who using antispam on pidgin? When yes, which is the best? :-)
<darolu> lucid_lynx: yes you can merge files using "cat file1 file2 > newfile"
<darolu> respire: what's a related question?
<lucid_lynx> darolu: well, no, because it inserts a newline between the two files, right?
<xangua> h00ked__: anti spam¿¿ live 'privacy please' plugin¿
<aiother> respire, except their all for windows that I've seen so far.  So I'm trying to figure out how to do it on ubuntu.
<bluebaron> How do I select php 5.2 instead of 5.3
<aliciapg> Appl6: alright i guess i'll try that. thank you ^^
<Appl6> aliciapg: Sure, no problem.
<edbian> sky, Then I think there is a hardware issue.  Especially since the problem persists on windows and linux.  Can you try a different port on the router?  I didn't ethernet cable?  A different computer with a working ethernet port?
<aliciapg> Appl6: the only problem is i'm on a slow internet connection and this may take...a while
<Cyber-Dogg> and mounting is fixed! :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> thanks for the help guys
<darolu> lucid_lynx: not that I'm aware of, but it may add a new line
<sky> edbian: Yes I tried a different port on the router, and this computer Im on now is working on same router. If it's a hardware issue, I'm not sure how to fix it... it was working fine in Ubuntu until I restarted the computer.
<Appl6> aliciapg: Did you look at "aptitude search sfml"?  It mentions the different categories of libraries.  So, for example, if you only wanted audio stuff then you would just install libsfml-audio.
<sky> edbian: Also the light on the back of the ethernet port on the computer does blink/light-up
<UbuntuBoy> Have most of the bugs in Lucid been fixed? I was told it would be best to wait 2 weeks before installing Lucid because most of the bugs would be fixed by then. But I would like to install Lucid tomorrow if most of the major bugs have been fixed. What do you guys think?
<respire> is there a dpkg command to make it not list packages which are only collections of other packages
<lucid_lynx> darolu: well, I remember Windows allowing you to merge two files using 'copy /b file1 + file2 file3', I believe - I want to accomplish the same effect in Ubuntu
<edbian> sky, There are two lights typically on an ethernet port.  The link light that says the connection is live and the activity light that says there are packets being sent.  Are both of those lights working?
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mpd with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: i can't unbind now.. or bind anythign else and I am unable to unmount my FILES since it says it is not mounted
<onetinsoldier> UbuntuBoy: might depend on what you want to do with it, but i haven't had any issues really
<Appl6> UbuntuBoy: In my opinion, Lucid started off pretty stable, especially compared to some of the more recent releases.  However, Ubuntu is notoriously slow to pick up bugs from Debian, and to update their repos with bug fixes, so I don't think you've waited long enough to get the good bug fixes.
<sky> edbian: It is just the link light I believe (orange one), not the green one.
<aliciapg> Appl6: well i just want to be able to write a program that can manipulate graphics so i have no idea what i need >-<
<darolu> lucid_lynx: I usually use "cat" to join files I cut in smaller pieces with "split" and the files always work, so I don't think it ads a new line; you may try and see if it works for you too
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: does /media/Files show up if you do 'mount' in a terminal?
<sky> edbian: It lights up when the ethernet is connect to the router (although router doesn't recognize it), and does not light up when the ethernet is only in the computer.
<lucid_lynx> darolu: I did, and it added a newline to it :/
<Appl6> aliciapg: Does it have to be for C++?
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: /media/FILES/Documents on /home/charlie/Documents type none (rw,bind)
<revilodraw> hi, both my ubuntu laptop and my sister's macbook are unable to burn a few (13)  mp3 songs to a cd for my mum for mother's day. they seem to burn, then at the end i'm given an error. i'm starting to think it's due to one of the files maybe being corrupt? does that make sense?
<edbian> sky, So the port on the router and the cable you're attempting to use on the target computer work fine on a different computer.  Is that right??
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mpd with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<darolu> lucid_lynx: I just tried it with text files and it worked just fine ??
<aliciapg> Appl6: preferably considering that's what i know
<chilli0> Hi , how can I change the resolution of wich my termnial is running? ( when im running in cli with no x server)
<chilli0> Because currently its at a weird resolution and I can read anything on the screen and its all screwed up.
<chilli0> It happend with x at first but I managed to change the resolution and that fixed it.
<UbuntuBoy> Appl6: How would the current Lucid be compared to Jaunty? I use Jaunty still and would like to get Lucid as soon as it's good. When can I expect Lucid to free free of major bugs?
<sky> edbian: Yes, I've also tried 3 differnet ethernet cables, in different ports on the router. I was using a switch between the router and computer, but took that out. The cable that was going from the router to the switch was showing up as connected on both the router and switch, but when I use that same cable to go from the router to the computer; it does not light up.
<lucid_lynx> darolu: this is exactly what I did: echo foo > a; echo bar > b; cat a b > c; cat c
<darolu> chilli0: grub2 options should help; /etc/default/grub the line that says "GRUB_GFXMODE="
<lucid_lynx> darolu: then it inserts a newline between the two files
<Appl6> aliciapg: Do you want to manipulate graphics in real time?  Or do you want to create images like .bmp or .jpg?
<bluebaron> Can someone tell me how to choose a version with apt-get
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: if that's the only one the drive wasn't mounted yet; try to figure out which one it is in /dev/sd?? when you do 'sudo fdisk -l' and mount it (although I don't see why it would work over computer:///, unless it's in ~/.gvfs)
<aliciapg> Appl6: real time
<Appl6> UbuntuBoy: I'd say Lucid is a noticeable step up from both Jaunty and Karmic.
<chilli0> darolu, ok thanks.
<aliciapg> Appl6: i want to make a game
<darolu> lucid_lynx: I see, no idea how to avoid the break of line
<edbian> sky, I suspect that the ethernet port on the target machine is broken :(  I but if you have/had a pci ethernet card or something it would work.  Typically linux has excellent wired ethernet support because it is so ubiquitous
<chilli0> darolu, And how do I edit these options?
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: it WAS mounted.. after bind it appears unmounted.. it was mounted "/media/FILES" but after binding i got /media/FILES/Documents on /home/charlie/Documents type none (rw,bind)
<VCoolio> Jon--: did you get mpd running, or did you edit /etc/mpd.conf?
<Appl6> aliciapg: Sorry, I'm not really familiar with graphics programming, but you may want to look at this link: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/671395/a-simple-2d-cross-platform-graphics-library-for-c-or-c
<Appl6> aliciapg: People proposed various suggestions to someone who asked the same question.
<darolu> chilli0: use your favourite text editor; i.e. "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub" and remember that after you modify the file you must run "sudo update-grub" to apply changes
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: I don't get that; logout and back in, then try the ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs file method
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: it is also /dev/sda5.. so i try mount /dev/sda5 and it does not work
<lucid_lynx> darolu: well, I found a program called 'merge' in the repositories (package rcs), I'll try to use that instead
<sky> edbian: Alright I'll try a PCI card... I don't understand how it would have broke though lol... sucks to cause the computer is only 2 days old T_T
<aliciapg> Appl6: ah thank you, but i kind of would like 3d
<sky> edbian: guess that means I can exchange the mobo if I need to but thats such a pain
<edbian> sky, Sometimes they wear out.
<darolu> chilli0: use your native screen resolution, for instanse: GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: what does mounting sda5 say?
<aliciapg> Appl6: thank you for your help though :D
<edbian> sky, I'm not 100% sure.  That's my best guess though.
<darolu> instance*
<krazykrivda> VCoolio: mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I tried to format a disk and I get this error msg Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sda1: Input/output error
<UbuntuBoy> Appl6: so would you say that Lucid is just as stable and bug free as Jaunty?
<sky> edbian:  ah thanks though. It seems as if ubuntu did something while talking to the port and now its like 'stuck' for lack of a better term...
<chilli0> darolu, Yes , but how can i get to that part to change the,?
<darolu> krazykrivda: you need to create and specify a mount point
<U-b-u-n-t-u> any idea why?
<edbian> sky, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"  might help
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: so put it in fstab, /dev/sda5 /media/FILES filesystemtype user,rw 0 0
<darolu> chilli0: what do you mean by "get to that part to change"?
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: replacing filesystemtype with e.g. ntfs or ext4, user = user, not username
 * h00ked__ is away: sleeping
<chilli0> darolu, How do i get to the grub2 settings
<chilli0> oh sorry , didnt see the message at 9:55
<sky> edbian: nope that didn't do anything :/
<darolu> chilli0: open the /etc/default/grub file with super user powers; i.e. "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" remember to change the value to your screen's native resolution and to run "sudo update-grub" after you make the change
<edbian> sky, does eth0 have an ip address?  "ip addr"
<jebmpls> I just installed 10.04 server on a system and now it won't boot. I only get to the grub rescue screen any thoughts?
<VCoolio> krazykrivda: sorry, bedtime over here; good luck and have fun
<sky> edbian: nope, 0.0.0.0 says media disconnected
<krazykrivda> how do i put something in fstab?
<edbian> sky, what does /etc/network/interfaces look like?
<edbian> sky, Is there an entry for anything besides lo ???
<edbian> krazykrivda, Using a text editor as root.  "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<UbuntuBoy> How stable and bugless would Lucid be compared to jaunty?
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, Get a live cd and see for yourself.  It's different on different hardware.
<UbuntuBoy> edbian: normally you don't find the bugs until the OS has been install a while.
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, Good point
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I tried to format a disk and I get this error msg Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sda1: Input/output error.... I cant delete the partition I can't format nothing at all
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, It is a little buggy for me.  Nothing major though.
<sky> edbian: /etc/network/interfaces says "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<EntityReborn2> Quick question, would a UbuntuBoy  no problems for me so far
<EntityReborn2> lol
<EntityReborn2> fail
<EntityReborn2> UbuntuBoy  no problems for me so far
<edbian> sky, Then your network is being handled by the network manager applet on your panel is that right.  Does it offer any insight?
<jebmpls> anybody around that can help me with a grub issue?
<jean-pierresainf> ubuntu lucid lynx LVM pb
<darolu> !anybody | jebmpls
<ubottu> jebmpls: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aguitel> jebmpls, what s the problem
<UbuntuBoy> edbian & EntityReborn2: what would you say it's like compared to jaunty?
<codeyman> I'm installed ubuntu on my machine and now it goes blank after startup, ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't load in a terminal, I have tried grub options to drop me into the single mode.. nothing helps.. i booted in via livecd, mounted my disk and in kern.log/syslog there's alot of "nouveau: unplugged DVI" /plugged DVI lines..
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, Current jaunty or the day jaunty came out?
<jean-pierresainf> I am setting LVM using the Desktop CD
<jean-pierresainf> load CD live
<codeyman> any idea how to boot in without loading nouveau?
<jebmpls> I have a new system with a fresh install of 10.04 server on it and it will only boot to the grub rescue screen.  Thoughts?
<UbuntuBoy> current jaunty
<jean-pierresainf> then partition my drive
<alket> Which is the command which tells my Username ?
<rww> alket: whoami
<jean-pierresainf> with LVM
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, Not as bug free as current jaunty
<codygman> What would be the best way to expand my partition?
<onetinsoldier> alket: whoami
<edbian> alket, who
<alket> thank you
<darolu> codeyman: can you boot using the recovery mode?
<edbian> alket, who shows everybody logged in right now.  whoami... well that's obvious
<codygman> Haven't trid
<codygman> so try that?
<aguitel> jebmpls, type :update-grub2
<codeyman> darolu: i can tell it boots.. but still blank on bootup
<UbuntuBoy> edbian: it is close?
<jean-pierresainf> all seems well until I need to chroot to target and do apt-get update and apt-get lvm2
<jebmpls> aguitel, from rescue mode?
<darolu> codeyman: when using the recovery mode, can you see the booting options? like "boot to root shell"?
<codeyman> darolu: earlier versions of ubuntu used to work fine..
<onetinsoldier> 'id' command is another good one
<Random832> why don't qt apps or compiz pick up my mouse cursor settings?
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, Yeah.  Bugs really go by a package by package basis as well.  I might be using different packages than you.  It is acceptable though.
<aguitel> jebmpls, there is normal boot optin?
<aguitel> jebmpls, option
<jean-pierresainf> anyone with lvm experience please help :-)
<darolu> codeyman: yes I know, lucid has some issues with nvidia cards :(
<edbian> Random832, Because the two systems are not well integrated
<jebmpls> aguitel, nope, I can boot into rescue mode with the install cd
<codeyman> darolu: you mean rescue mode via live cd?
<Random832> edbian: i was _sure_ that mouse cursor settings were an X server thing, though
<li_bai> after updating to lucid, i can no longer use apt-get because it complains about fglrx having unmet dependencies. how can i resolve this issue?
<darolu> codeyman: no, rescue mode with your already installed kernel
<valentin-de> How do i install a Intel GMA 3150 in 10.04?
<codeyman> no.. I don't see that
<edbian> Random832, I usually turn compiz off to change my mouse then when I have the cursor I want I turn compiz back on and restart
<Random832> and it works for pure-X apps like xterm/xev
<codygman> Can I use an ubuntu server livecd to expand my partition?
<UbuntuBoy> edbian: what kind of bugs are you having?
<codeyman> darolu: no I don't see that..
<Bookman> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 but upon my first boot I get error 18
<Random832> edbian: this happens even after multiple restarts
<Random832> and no explanation on why qt apps use the default cursor
<aguitel> jebmpls, what about the grub
<sky> edbian:  nope nothing. I was mistaken though, the green light is also blinking...
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, Little graphical things.  Small bits of windows left.  Does that make sense?  I haven't had a system freeze yet and I got it the day it came out.
<jebmpls> aguitel, not sure what you are asking?
<edbian> sky, If both lights are on then there should be no problem with the hardware...
<valentin-de> How do i install a Intel GMA 3150 in 10.04?
<sky> edbian: I'm well aware of that :P, yet a problem exists (in multiple OSes)
<aguitel> jebmpls, why you are using the live cd
<darolu> codeyman: it should be one of your GRUB menu enties... weird, if you can boot using a live cd, you can rename the /etc/init/gdm.conf file to /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled so your next boot won't launch xserver and try to fix it from there, installing the proprietary nvidia driver should fix your problem
<edbian> sky, What does network manager say about your current connections??
<bluebaron> How do I choose what version of a program I want to apt-get?
<edbian> bluebaron, You automatically get the newest version.  Do you want a different version?
<kinks> updating to ubuntu 10.04 has rendered mail-notification unable to save passwords to the keyring - removing and installing the gnome keyring has done no good, I have no idea if that's even how it's trying to save passwords anymore.
<jebmpls> aguitel, not using the live cd.  when I boot from the hd only have a grub resuce prompt.  I can boot from the cd in rescue mode, but not sure where to go from there.
<bluebaron> edbian: yes, i can't use php 5.3 with zend debugger
<codeyman> darolu: you mean to say that get the driver from nvidia website and later install it in txt mode in the real kernel?
<hubar> how do I add stuff into indicator applet? (and remove entries from indicator applet too)
<aguitel> this is the first boot later from fresh install ?
<darolu> codeyman: that is correct
<UbuntuBoy> edbian:  thanks for the help :)
<edbian> bluebaron, "sudo apt-get install <packageName>=<versionNumber>"
<edbian> UbuntuBoy, No prob
<bluebaron> edbian: I don't mind compiling it myself if that's what I have to
<jebmpls> ayuitel, yes
<bluebaron> thank you
<codeyman> darolu: I will try that.. thanks
<valentin-de> Is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150 available yet?
<Nitro> Can I get any help with my Ubuntu OS here?
<Bookman> Anyone with an Error 18 at bootup?
<hubar> anyone knows?
<edbian> valentin-de, Search "GMA 3150" in synaptic
<aguitel> jebmpls,install again
<edbian> Nitro, You came to the right place :)
<jebmpls> aguitel, yes right after the reboot,  also, tried the grub2-update with no sucess
<aguitel> jebmpls, is :update-grub
<jebmpls> aguitel, also tried to reinstall with the same results
<aguitel> jebmpls, the grub ,is installed?
<snowhouse> Hi, I just bought the humble indie bundle and they have all downloaded fine etc but i don't know how to install .bin files on ubuntu (lugaru) any help
<snowhouse> ?
<valentin-de> no luck edbian
<jebmpls> aguitel, yes, will try update-grub next
<edbian> valentin-de, idk
<edbian> got to go
<darolu> snowhouse: ./<yourbinfile>.bin
<Nitro> Ah, can I get help with TS3 and Ubuntu?
<aguitel> jebmpls, wait i type url for you
<jebmpls> ok
<perlsyntax> i try upgrade and still have prob installing 10.04 but this time a black sceen?
<aguitel> jebmpls, read this page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<hubar> how do I add stuff into indicator applet? (and remove entries from indicator applet too)
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Nitro> Is there a program that lets Ubuntu run .exe files?
<elb0w`> I dont even know where to ask this. I am running a virtualbox with ubuntu ontop of windows 7. I am connecting to the internet using NAT from VM -> Windows. On windows I am on VPN, how do I pass the connections through
<hubar> Nitro, wine
<elb0w`> Does anyone have any idea or can point me in the right direction
<Nitro> How do I use Wine?
<Guest54383> NITRO, the program is wine
<elb0w`> apt-get install wine
<Guest54383> in repos
<perlsyntax> No one know where i can install 10.04 without have probs
<aguitel> jebmpls, but in the rescue mode  you can make this :sudo aptitude install grub2 ,and then:aptitude update-grub
<Nitro> Hmm
<sebsebseb> !wine | Nitro
<ubottu> Nitro: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<hubar> and run wine KillWindows.exe
<Gornjak> I'm trying to use btnx config thingie to get my logitech mx revolution mouse to work properly. It detected all my buttons and I was able to enable the revoco thing, but after I restart btnx nothing happens. Wheel isn't spinning as it should. Any ideas? I'm using Ubuntu 10.4.
<sebsebseb> hubar: not helpful
<crashsystems> Anyone have ideas why an Intel 5100 WiFi card might not be working after a fresh Lucid install?
<sebsebseb> Nitro: ok so your brand new to Ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can download or upgrade ubuntu without have probs!!
<obiwan_> perlsyntax: the older and more popular computer, the better hehe. but that doesn't mean it may work perfect with i9 systems and good things. but usually new hardware has some problem
<aguitel> jebmpls, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hubar> sebsebseb, bad joke I guess...
<sebsebseb> hubar: they left
<darolu> perlsyntax: from ubuntu.com?
<dan> anyone know how to do ''autodetect proxy settings'' in ubuntu 10.04 like in firefox?
<obiwan_> bye
<hubar> elb0w`, enable windows internet sharing maybe?
<dominicdinada> If i do iptables-save where does it save the file to ?
<perlsyntax> is there a differnt linux base on ubuntu 10.04 that would work?I did try ubuntu and had the same prob.
<sebsebseb> hubar: probably didn't happen that time, but jokes can put off new users, depending on what the joke is
<user__>  
<Guest54383> you coul try xubuntu, lubuntu etc
<perlsyntax> I useing a ibm thinkpad r50e and work fine with 9.10 but not 10.04
<vicsar>  
<darolu> perlsyntax: I find your question rather confusing, what exactly is your problem?
<hubar> sebsebseb, yeah, criticism well taken!
<crashsystems> No one has any ideas then? Any ideas for what channel might be a better place for my question?
<perlsyntax> The prob is i can't load the livecd with the sceen going black on me or it will not load any more.
<sebsebseb> hubar: what?
<respire> darolu, you say my install is broke but:
<respire> # (dpkg -l openoff\* | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}') | xargs debsums -s
<respire> debsums: checksum mismatch openoffice.org-common file /var/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/share/config/javasettingsunopkginstall.xml
<perlsyntax> i had the same prob with linux mint to.
<respire> files are not corrupted
<perlsyntax> any other base on ubuntu.
<jim__> trying to use usb port on samsung m40 cell phone... trying to access for pics and mp3's anybody help
<darolu> respire:  checksum MISMATCH openoffice.org-common file /var/lib/openoffice/basis3.1/share/config/javasettingsunopkginstall.xml
<vicsar>  
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, how do I set screensaver password 'ON' for all users without logging onto each account?
<azure-sky> hey, does anyone know how to ''autodetect proxy settings'' in ubuntu 10.04 like in firefox?
<perlsyntax> So no one know anything ab out this.
<venger> anyone running LVM on lucid get File descriptor 10 (pipe:[5410]) leaked on lvcreate invocation ; while creating a snapshot ?
<darolu> respire: javasettingsunopkginstall.xml suggest a value in the xml is pointing to the wrong direction, it's probably a java problem then.
<perlsyntax> i give up
<krazykrivda> how can i copy/paste any file
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: what do you mean
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: base?
<kinks> I am getting the message "** Message: secret service operation failed: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files" whenever mail-notification attempts (and fails) to save a password to the gnome keyring. I cannot find anything ANYWHERE with regard to this, and it started after updating to 10.04. Anyone have any idea how to fix it? :/
<perlsyntax> i mean anny base on ubuntu linux i have prob with it
<perlsyntax> hey sebsebseb
<perlsyntax> i mean u try to install 10.04
<perlsyntax> trying
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: ok
<darolu> perlsyntax: if all distros fail on your hardware, there is something wrong with your hardware; probably a different monitor or video card can help (if you always get a black screen). IF it happens with every single distro you try that is.
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: Did you md5sum check the ISO?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: Which graphics card you got also?
<azure-sky> no one knows about automatic detect proxy settings in ubuntu then?
<perlsyntax> it a fucking laptop!
<SamWeasley> perlsyntax: I installed Kubuntu Lucid on my sister's notebook (sis671) and, althought in bootsplash (plymouth) I flickers a lot (like a old TV with vertical messed up), when X up, it's all okay
<perlsyntax> i check that to
<sebsebseb> !language | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<perlsyntax> can you see i upset ok.
<darolu> !language | perlsyntax
<SamWeasley> perlsyntax: are you on Linux now?
<perlsyntax> yes
<andyman1337> Sorry, my connection died. Is there any reason to use 32 bit Ubuntu rather than 64 bit any more?
<respire> darolu, will restoring that file fix it?
<perlsyntax> Maybe try a differnt server?
<kinks> andyman1337: well.. having a 32 bit machine would probably be a good reason..
<SamWeasley> perlsyntax: okay. Go to a terminal (Konsole, gnome-terminal, etc...) and type lspci
<Guest54383> try ubuntu alternate
<jamil_1> Hi, When I try to run the update manager I get the error: Signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0
<Guest54383> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<andyman1337> other than that, of course ^^;
<EEMPHASISS> andyman1337: those poor pensioners like us who can't afford new H/W...
<SamWeasley> perlsyntax: copy the result to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and send the link to chat
<azure-sky> quit
<xangua> jamil_1: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key number>
<vicsar> Hello I need help. I try loggin in into GNome but it accepts my password and then logs me out. Who can help? Please.
<perlsyntax> i not on the laptop
<perlsyntax> i am on the desktop with 10.04
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: ok
<perlsyntax> i get sick of waste cd.
<Guest54383> try downloading alternate and installin it
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: which graphics card do you have in the lap top?
<darolu> respire: probably not, it is a xml file related to java; which suggest java might be the real problem; sun-java6 is deprecated in Lucid, we use a open solution now (openjdk I think) so it's probable the .xml file is still configured to use the sun-java6 suite; have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras? that installs java, it may help; if it fails maybe we'll need to fill a bug report in launchpad
<perlsyntax> it a interl
<perlsyntax> intel
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: Intel right
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: ok
<perlsyntax> it work fine with 9.04 and 9.10
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: there is at least one Intel 10.04 issue, but that's  after an install I think
<EntityReborn2> Hey, just installed Ubuntu on my HD from liveCD, and had a question before I reboot. technically, can i chroot the /target (hd prtition im installing to) and basically do anything?
<perlsyntax> i see
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mpd with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<EEMPHASISS> Hi, can I set screensaver password ON for all users without logging onto each user's account?
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: right so you md5sume checked the ISO, and it's fine?
<perlsyntax> maybe wait to fedora 13 out
<perlsyntax> yes
<darolu> EntityReborn2: yes, that's the idea behind chrooting
<sebsebseb> perlsyntax: oh if your going to switch distro, well Mandriva is rather nice indeed :)
<jamil_1> xangua: I have tried that method but it keeps try this for a long time and then fails
<SamWeasley> perlsyntax: could you try a old ubuntu LiveCD and give the command I showned before?
<vicsar> Hello I need help. I try loggin in into GNome but it accepts my password and then logs me out. Who can help? Please.
<xangua> jamil_1: then maybe the keyserver is down, try it latter
<perlsyntax> that what i booting up
<EntityReborn2> darolu, so, I could load up the installation's copy of firefox and tweak it, etc, before booting up the new install?
<jim__> trying to use usb port on samsung m40 cell phone... trying to access for pics and mp3's anybody help
<EntityReborn2> I don't want to bork it.
<darolu> EntityReborn2: in theory yes.
<krazykrivda> does NTFS support symlinks?
<SamWeasley> perlsyntax: you can say just the video line
<SamWeasley> krazykrivda: no
<craigbass1976> I just noticed that I've got no volume control.  Where'd that go in Lucid?
<krazykrivda> what filesystem can i use to have symlinks and share with windows just fine
<EntityReborn2> darolu, hm, well, itloaded, but complains about /var/lib/dbus/machine-id not existing in console.
<sebsebseb> craigbass1976: should be on the  panel. on the right
<xangua> craigbass1976: add the indicator applet to the panel
<sebsebseb> craigbass1976: also sytem > preferences > sound ?
<bamball> hello - i got a question about MD raid in linux. If i already have a /boot partition which is non-raid, can i define the / as raid? As in will this configuration boot?
<jamil_1> xangua: it seems that keyserver is down for a long time :) When I try, I get the same response
<SamWeasley> krazykrivda: afiak, no one
<jamil_1> xangua: *whenever
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mpd with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<xangua> jamil_1: then go to the PPA you added, download and import the key manualy
<jamil_1> xangua: How can I import manually ?
<vicsar> Hello I need help. I try loggin in into GNome but it accepts my password and then logs me out. Who can help? Please.
<Jiong> hi
<xangua> go to the PPA web you added and read the instructions jamil_1
<SamWeasley> vicsar: had you tried to log on on other WM?
<craigbass1976> Doh!
<Jiong> My ubuntu can not shared files, i have been installed samba and libpam-smbpass
<krazykrivda> SamWeasley: I have a partiotion on hardrive where i store Pictures, Documents, Videos, Music... windows7 i point to referency My *** to that partition..how can i do same thing w/ubuntu?
<xangua> jamil_1: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<jim__> trying to use usb port on samsung m40 cell phone... trying to access for pics and mp3's anybody help
<krazykrivda> SamWeasley: (currently the partition is FAT32)
<Jiong> I show me this error: Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share
<vicsar> @SamWeasley i tried installing fluxbox but Ubuntu is not allowing me to select it
<SamWeasley> krazykrivda: I don't really know, sorry... The best I can help you is trying shortcuts
<EEMPHASISS> 3rd time lucky? Anybody know how to set screensaver password ON without manually logging into each user's account?  I DON'T know their passwords.
<Jiong> did anybody meet this problem before
<Jiong> how to resolve
<morgan_> vicsar: Ctrl+Alt+F1, Login there, startx and watch for an error message. Usually need to remove ~/.Xauthority or some such (or out of space on the drive, perhaps).
<SamWeasley> vicsar: strange
<SamWeasley> Well... I'll try Linux mint for encoding
<MindVirus> Rhythmbox isn't recognizing my iPod.
<vicsar> @SamWeasley tell me about it
<MindVirus> Plugin enabled.
<vicsar> @morgan ...restarting
<xangua> MindVirus: are you using lucid lynx¿
<MindVirus> I am.
<Jiong> My ubuntu can not shared files, i have been installed samba and libpam-smbpass, it shows me this error: Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share, did anybody meet this problem before.
<krazykrivda> SamWeasley: i took EEVERYTHING (including hidden files) from /home/me/* and copied to partition..  mounted partition at /home/me/ and that does very well.. except a few files were not moved over due to the issue of symlinks
<Bookman> Anyone could help with a Grub error 18?
<Jordan_U> jebmpls: If you run "ls" in the rescue shell is your drive listed?
<Jiong> the shared can run, but when I access my shared by network, it cann't open.
<MindVirus> xangua: Yes.
<SamWeasley> vicsar: about the encoding? I used a script to encode psp videos from Jaunty to Karmic okay, but after update to Lucid, the script didn't work at al... I tried other commands I found on google and even the mencoder help suggested comand didn't work.
<respire> <darolu> (now logged off): no i didn't have that package installed I will try it thanks
<SamWeasley> krazykrivda: well, I'm sorry to say you're out of luck
<Jiong> any body can help me?
<SamWeasley> Jiong: Windows->Linux or Linux->Linux?
<Jiong> Linux -> Linux
<Jiong> both cann't
<SamWeasley> Try edit /etc/hosts and hardcode the IPs and names from the machines, it worked with me
<Jiong> SamWeasley: I also install the samba and libpam-smbpass
<Nitro> Hey anyone know how to make Teamspeak 3 work on Ubuntu?
<Nitro> Anyone?
<Narya> hm
<Narya> Nitro: does it list a linux distro at all?
<Nitro> Yes
<Nitro> I am really new to Linux and really clueless
<Narya> Nitro: what kind of file extension?
<Nitro> Ah, 1 second
<Jiong> My ubuntu can not shared files, i have been installed samba and libpam-smbpass, it shows me this error: Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share, did anybody meet this problem before. Please help me.
<Narya> Nitro: this just became much easier: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center
<sirmacik> hi there
<Nitro> Well, I search Teamspeak there
<Nitro> and it comes up only with Teamspeak 2
<Nitro> Not teamspeak 3
<Nitro> and the extension is .run
<Narya> Nitro: ah let me look for a minute
<sirmacik> It's not an ubuntu question, but maybe You know
<Jiong> My ubuntu can not shared files, i have been installed samba and libpam-smbpass, then It can shared the files, but when I access it by network, I cann't open it. it shows me this error: Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share, did anybody meet this problem before. Please help me.
<sirmacik> how many episodes is supposed to be the sixth season of Lost?
<vicsar> @morgan ...restarted and no special error is displayed. There is on that says something like "unable to enumerate USB device" and keeps repeating itself but i dont kno9w if that is the problem
<EroKaos> I have a silly question, I'm trying to speed up FF using the tips here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne/Ubuntu8.04 but I'm not sure how to replace the "places.sqlite"
<EroKaos> I'm not sure what to do with the commands (where and how to input them). Any help is appreciate it.
<xangua> sirmacik: didn't know this was the #lost channel, please keep on the topic or go to the offtopic
<gianluca> ciao
<Rongam> hello, trying to figure out how to stop gdm and xserver
<xangua> !ot > sirmacik
<ubottu> sirmacik, please see my private message
<gianluca> ciao
<sirmacik> oh
<sirmacik> sorry xangua
<MindVirus> Rhythmbox isn't recognizing my iPod. Plugin enabled.
<minimec> Rongam: sudo stop gdm
<Orchidion> is this where I cna get help with ubuntu installs?
<Rongam> have tried that, not working unfortunately
<Jiong> are there no top level ubuntu user?
<Jiong> My ubuntu can not shared files, i have been installed samba and libpam-smbpass, then It can shared the files, but when I access it by network, I cann't open it. it shows me this error: Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share, did anybody meet this problem before. Please help me.
<Narya> Nitro: sorry for long reply, just installing it myself so I can make sure what I tell you to do works
<minimec> Rongam: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Rongam> also tried service stop gdm
<jamil_1> hi, I am unable to upgrade ubuntu to 10.04. I have already tried all the options that a noob could try but I am still stumped. Help !
<Nitro> Ok, no problem
<Rongam> and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<techrush> can i upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 ?
<Orchidion> I
<vicsar> @morgan ...restarted and no special error is displayed. There is on that says something like "unable to enumerate USB device" and keeps repeating itself but i dont kno9w if that is the problem
<minimec> Rongam: So your xserver is immortal... ;)
<Nitro> One day I was on youtube and I saw something that showed some kind of cylinder cube like thing that lets you choose a window anyone know what that is called?
<jamil_1> Nitro: compiz
<Rongam> apparently
<Sedated> techrush, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mpd with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<Orchidion> 'm having trouble isntalling Ubuntu 9.10 on a 64 bit arch system. the OS download I selected is also 64 bit arc however I keep getting the following message when I try to install, during the slideshow; The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI5 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) at / failed.  You may resume partitioning from the partitioning menu Can someone please Help me with this and preferrably grab my attention VIA PM?
<Rongam> all these variations have worked before recent update
<Nitro> Compiz?
<Jon--> I HAVE BEEN TRYING FOR THREE DAYS CAN SOMEONE FUCKING HELP ME?
<jamil_1> Nitro: yes
<Narya> !language | Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xangua> Jon--: caps and insulting will not make anyone wants to help you
<xangua> !attitude > Jon--
<ubottu> Jon--, please see my private message
<Nitro> Ok, I searched it in the software center
<Nitro> and It says I already have it
<valentin-de> my machine runs in a low resolution. How can i change it?
<Jon--> xangua: Yes but apparently describing the problem and waiting for someone to help me has taken three days.
<xangua> Jon--: if no one knows then no one will answer; have you tried in the vlc channel¿ #videolan i believe it is
<Orchidion> Jon-- have yout ried makign aforum post on launchpad?
<Jon--> xangua: Yes. For the same three days.
<Jon--> Orchidion: No
<Rongam> minimec:  any other ideas?
<Orchidion> Jon-- I intend to do that here soon myself for my installation issue as for minew it could end up jsut being abaddisc I pray. or at the worst that something is loose.
<PeterDrop> hi all, can u please tellme some tip in order to get sound in my pc front panel?
<minimec> Rongam: OPen a console, load sudo top and kill the X process.
<morgan_> vicsar: Is there an options button on the login screen offering a console or terminal login?
<Guest79819> how can a use a lirc diff patch for 0.70 on 0.86
<Narya> Nitro: ok, heres how you do it Nitro:
<Jon--> Orchidion: I am just sick and tired of not getting assistance. I am done playing nice.
<Narya> Sorry for that
<Guest79819> or can i install 0.70 on karmic?
<Narya> Nitro: Anyway, where is your .run file?
<Orchidion> Jon-- I cna understand that but not at least trying to be nice in IRC land will find you banned from the server, it happened to me once on a different server a year ago. :/ I hope things go well for you man
<Narya> Nitro: As in, what folder
<Nitro> In my downloads folder
<compsman> hello, I'm stumbled on my usb drive (i gparted it many times to make it bootablea nd used unetbootin) My Bios still wont pick up my USb drive.(Yes My mobo haves usb boot support)... help?????
<frankS2> Jon--: how much are you paying for the assistance?
<Rongam> minimec: sorry a bit confused, load sudo top?
<Narya> Nitro: ~/Downloads?
<Jon--> frankS2: About the same amount I am paying for this shitty OS.
<Nitro> Ah
<minimec> 'sudo top' in a console
<Bigbucks2518> Grub got messed up, it says error: no such partition grub rescue > what do I do to get back to things?
<minimec> ro 'sudo top' in a console
<frankS2> Jon--: you get what you pay for
<jruderman> i'm not getting along well with gnome-terminal. the "copy" command doesn't work half the time and there's no "find" command. what can i use instead?
<Orchidion> Jon-- there is a paid section where you can go and apy people to help you. should take only an hour or two. but its a nice hundred USD or more
<xangua> Jon--: the only thing you are gonna get that way is a ban, stop please
<Jon--> franks2: Implying everyone should use a Mac?
<Narya> Nitro: I just need to know so I can tell you the next step correctly
<Nitro> Umm
<Nitro> Since I have Mozilla
<Nitro> It goes to the downloads folder
<Rongam> minimec: neat, will try, thanks
<Nitro> under my Account name
<Nitro> Ex. brian
<vicsar> @morgan no, i am usin Ubuntu 9.04
<Narya> Nitro: ok, can you open the .run file's containing file?
<Narya> Nitro: I mean right click and click properties
<Nitro> Oh ok
<Jon--> I am trying to configure either VLC (http interface with wget) or mpd with mpc so I can bind a key at the top of my laptop to pause / next track / play, etc globally. I have been trying for a couple days now and getting really frustrated. Need a more experienced users assistance please.
<Nitro> Ok now?
<Narya> Nitro: what does it say in the Location area?
<Orchidion> Jon-- so a basic macro binding. I remember something about the ALT key being used there try it out.
<Gowesty1990> Hello, can anyone help with a display issue, I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 that I loaded Ubuntu onto and the screen is all chopped up and repeating segments
<Nitro> /home/brian/Downloads
<Narya> Nitro: Beautiful. Open up a terminal
<Jiong> My ubuntu can not shared files, i have been installed samba and libpam-smbpass, then It can shared the files, but when I access it by network, I cann't open it. it shows me this error: Unable to mount location Failed to mount Windows share, did anybody meet this problem before. Please help me.
<compsman> is my question in que?
<Nitro> terminal is open..
<Narya> Nitro: Then type cd Downloads
<greezmunkey> Jon--: What PC, make and model pls
<morgan_> vicsar: What do you see at login, exactly?
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> Done
<Jon--> Orchidion: I have no issue binding. I have the issue with both VLC http interface and MPD/MPC installation and configuration (as simply having VLC open it would have to be the active window to control playback, so I need an HTTP interface I can send a wget command for play/pause, or mpc, which will let me do mpc pause, etc)
<Narya> Nitro: Then type (or copy here and paste) sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta20.run
<Rongam> minimec:  tried that with ctrl alt f1, then kill xorg but it immediately reloads in a gui
<frankS2> Jon--: nobody have to ask you, to ask nice... maybe someone will.. or pay a IT consultant to figure it out for you
<Narya> oops
<frankS2> answer
<Jon--> greezmunkey: Lynx.
<Narya> Nitro, you probably dont have that one
<Nitro> Nope
<Narya> Nitro: still have the properties window open from before?
<Nitro> TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-3.0.0-beta20.run
<Nitro> Is what I have
<Narya> makes sense. Type sh and paste that
<Narya> and hit enter
<compsman> nitro, what linux u have?
<Rongam> minimec: trying to install nvidia drivers so reloading a gui is undesired.
<greezmunkey> Jon--: Lynx doesn't make PC's, make and model please
<Nitro> Umm
<Jon--> greezmunkey: The issue is not the key on the keyboard, I can bind it with xbindkeys. The issue is installing/configuring an HTTP interface for VLC or mpd/mpc
<Nitro> I don't know what Linux? All I know is I installed Ubuntu
<compsman> oh ok
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I don't think it matters but fine, it's an aspire 6530.
<Narya> Nitro: It shouldnt matter, just go with what I said
<Flare183> Nitro: Linux == Ubuntu
<minimec> Rongam: USe the gtk-jockey tool, please...
<compsman> u downloaded wrong version
<hou5ton> I "think" I have everything installed I need to (but obviously not) .... but I still can't get the following documentary videos to play.  Go here (http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/watch-online/), choose one and see if it will play for you.
<Nitro> Oh lol xD
<Nitro> Sorry, I am total Windows Owner
<Rongam> minimec: sorry, gtk-jockey tool
<compsman> let me post you link
<vicsar> @morgan just the screnn "login" i place my username, it gives me the option to change sessions (fluxbox and the like) but that is disbled
<Narya> compsman: that is the right version for 32 bit linux, is it not?
<Gowesty1990> can anyone help?
<vicsar> @morgan it also show the clock :)
<sircrazy> hey guys, it keeps asking me for a "sudo password" idk what the heck that is
<morgan_> vicsar: What happens if you press Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<bamball> Nitro: Ubuntu -> Linux but !(linux -> ubuntu)
<minimec> Rongam: >System >administration >Hardware Drivers if there is the nvidia possibility, eable it.
<Nitro> Ok
<Narya> in other news, can anyone remind me the gnome volume control command?
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface or configuring MPC + MPD. Neither are working. Been at this for days now.
<Narya> Nitro: Did you try running sh and that filename?
<vicsar> swith back to xterm
<uRock> Is there a way to reset snort after changing rules? I made a rule that should be causing an alert every Syn packet, yet I am not getting any alerts
<Nitro> Yes I did
<Nitro> Umm
<Nitro> It came up with
<Nitro> Welcome to the TeamSpeak 3 Client for Linux on x86 installer
<Nitro> In order to install this software you are required to accept the license
<Nitro> agreement, please press return to view the license.
<Nitro> You can scroll with the arrow keys and quit the viewer by pressing 'q'.
<Nitro> [RETURN]
<vicsar> @morgan switch back to xterm and the endless loop of "unable to enumerate USB device" continues
<Narya> ok, so do what it says
<Jon--> !pastebin > Nitro
<ubottu> Nitro, please see my private message
<crdlb> Narya: gnome-volume-control?
<sircrazy> oh man, no one knows. google was saying sudo is su or something, but su password i never heard of either. it is to run applications to install other stuff
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface or configuring MPC + MPD. Neither are working. Been at this for days now.
<morgan_> vicsar: Login there, and execute startx at the prompt. What USB device?
<mac9416> I'm trying to make 'sudo apt-get update' use something other than /etc/apt/sources.list. This was my thought, but it doesn't appear to be working: 'sudo apt-get update -o Dir::Etc::SourceList=/home/mac9416/sources.list'. Thoughts?
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> So, does that mean I would hit q?
<MrCabana> ubuntu installer is not showing any partitions. what could i do?
<Rongam> minimec:  it is enabled currently (just checked), but not working properly, ubuntu is loading in low-graphics mode, always does this after an update.  Normally I reinstall the nvidia driver and it works, but i always have a new problem stopping the xserver :(
<Narya> crdlb: I mean the one for the taskbar
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface or configuring MPC + MPD. Neither are working. Been at this for days now.
<litropy> Hi, peeps. My girlfriend and I love to watch videos and hear browser-based music using my netbook. I have speakers set up throughout the apartment. The speakers are connected to my main machine. I want to capture the audio from the netbook and stream it to my main machine. RTP is not an option because "If you lose a packet [which it does, multiple times per minute] it's gone." I'm thinking I...
<litropy> ...can hook the audio and route it through an mp3 streaming server. I'm wondering how to do this, and if there are better ideas then I am open to them.
<Nitro> Would I hit 'Q' or Enter?
<krazykrivda> so anyone know of a way to UN symlink files?
<Jon--> litropy: VLC streams locally pretty well. Option for you?
<bastid_raZor> krazykrivda: delete the link.. rm /path/to/link
<bamball> <krazykrivda> can
<compsman> nitro
<Nitro> Ok well I accepted the License now it uncompressed the file.
<compsman> u here?
<Nitro> It's back to saying..
<krazykrivda> bastid_raZor: will this create any issues..
<crdlb> Narya: the sound indicator?
<kormath> anyone know about the tvtime tuner?
<Jon--> litropy: http://www.engadget.com/2005/11/29/how-to-stream-almost-anything-using-vlc/ Try this as an option.
<compsman> nitro, http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=50148 try this
<bastid_raZor> krazykrivda: if you're wanting to get rid of the link, no.
<litropy> Jon: but VLC can't capture browser-based audio, can it? And doesn't it do so using RTC?
<minimec> Rongam: OK. If you know, what you're doing... I see no reason why 'sudo stop gdm' or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' don't work for you.
<Narya> crdlb: the thing I can use to raise/lower/mute my volume
<krazykrivda> bastid_raZor: can i PM?
<MrCabana> i have a single drive computer, but ubuntu install doesn't show any partitions to let me choose where to install.
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface or configuring MPC + MPD. Neither are working. Been at this for days now.
<bastid_raZor> krazykrivda: sure.
<Nitro> It says now brian@HLTTech1337:~/Downloads$
<crdlb> Narya: what is the problem exactly? is the volume control missing from your panel?
<Nitro> After It uncompressed
<sircrazy> i am trying to learn what enter for sudo or su password for run application to install things
<Narya> crdlb: yes it is
<Rongam> minimec:  lol, I have no idea what I am doing, thanks for the try tho.
<D1sc0nn3cT> Hey.
<D1sc0nn3cT> All..
<D1sc0nn3cT> Sup?
<crdlb> Narya: do you have an indicator applet in your panel?
<MrCabana> litropy, if u have cables connecting the speakers all over the house, why dont u just stick one of them to the imput socket of your main pc?
<D1sc0nn3cT> Hey..
<olskolirc> what is the ftp address to sun microsystems to get this file http://sdlc-esd.sun.com/jre-6u20-linux-i586.bin
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<compsman> hello, I'm stumbled on my usb drive (i gparted it many times to make it bootablea nd used unetbootin) My Bios still wont pick up my USb drive.(Yes My mobo haves usb boot support)... help????? (bump sorry if i'm not allowed)
<Nitro> Compsman: So I do this after it uncompressed in terminal?
<D1sc0nn3cT> Anyone wanna fill me in on..Shyte.
<greezmunkey> Jon--: Did you enable/install the mozilla plugin - that may clue you as to how you can interface to it.
<vicsar> @morgan it just say USB device on port 2 but there are no USB devices plugged (that i know off)
<Narya> crdlb: I think so? I have a thing that shows my eth0 connection and a thing that shows that xchat is open
<compsman> nitro, did you install ts3?
<sircrazy> you guys are no help at all
<crdlb> Narya: that's the notification area
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I need some sort of CLI way to pause VLC. You can do this with wget + http interface. I don't think the mozilla plugin works this way, it's just a GUI right?
<Nitro> Ah, I don't know I am at the part where it uncrompressed in terminal and says brian@HLTTech1337:~/Downloads$
<crdlb> Narya: xchat and network manager haven't been ported to indicators
<hololight> Does anyone know why clamAV for windows detects two threats that clamav for linux does not? dont they use the same definitions?
<Narya> crdlb: ahh. So how do I get the indicator applet?
<jim__> trying to use usb port on samsung m40 cell phone... trying to access for pics and mp3's anybody help
<crdlb> Narya: right click, add to panel
<litropy> MrCabana: the speakers ARE hwired to the main PC. The netbook is the machine I want to stream _from_, to the main PC. Keep in mind this is _web browser_ based audio, and that I haven't found a solution for RTC dropping packets.
<compsman> nitro sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-33.0.0-beta20.run when ur in terminal browse to the download
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<Nitro> I did that already.
<Narya> crdlb: YAY! thank you
<compsman> ok
<Nitro> Mean it's installed?
<compsman> nitro
<Nitro> Yes?
<Narya> crdlb: and now I know what happened to it anyway: I right clicked to remove the mail symbol thing and lost the whole thing :)
<compsman> you see the ts3 icon on desktop?
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<Nitro> No but I see a TS3 Folder in my Downloads
<kormath> anyone able to help with tvtime?
<Nitro> folder
<AmaraEmerson> hi, not sure where to ask this. im using awesome wm on lucid. if my terminal emulator (uxterm) uses colors strongly favouring R/G/B i get awful aliasing
<Rongam> anyone have any idea how to stop x-server?  have tried sudo gdm stop, sudo service gdm stop, service gdm stop, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop with no + results, also have tried ps -ef with subsquent kill of xorg which, presumambly worked, but the gui immediately restarted.
<compsman> did u accept the agreement
<crdlb> Narya: I don't think you're the only one who has done that
<AmaraEmerson> not sure how to describe it, if i change settings to include other colour components, the problem eases
<Nitro> Yes
<Nitro> It got to the point where it uncompressed
<Narya> crdlb: thank you. Any way to get rid of the little envelope without losing the volume controller?
<compsman> nitro run sudo sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-33.0.0-beta20.run
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> Wait
<Nitro> Type all that in terminal?
<cfedde> Rongam: ou want to kill the X process.
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<compsman> sudo sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-33.0.0-beta20.run
<Nitro> Umm
<crdlb> Narya: I believe you can remove the 'indicator-messages' package to do that
<compsman> yes
<Nitro> Ok
<Narya> crdlb: ok, let me try
<Rongam> cfedde: i want to have just the command prompt running, trying to install nvidia drivers
<Rongam> cfedde:  so I think the answer is yes, not 100% tho
<cfedde> Rongam: go to one of your virtual consoles.
<Nitro> Ah, it's not letting me type in the password
<Nitro> That I have on my account
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<Narya> crdlb: that would be the one Thank you again
<cfedde> Rongam: ctl-alt-f1
<Rongam> cfedde:  ok, got that part down
<wolter> can somebody help me remove the unmounted device icon of my already mounted harddrive?
<kormath> anyone able to help with tvtime?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have a bad sector return when I do a disk check so I zero filled the disk and I got this return http://paste.ubuntu.com/430315/  any idea what I can do?
<Narya> crdlb, one more thing if I could: what would be the benefit of using indicator-applet-complete over indicator-applet-session ?
<cfedde> Rongam: you can call thet /etc/init.d/gdm stop.   Or what ever the new way of donig that is.
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<compsman> nitro, did u scroll thru the agreement and then accept?
<vicsar> *^&^&@#&$#(O
<Narya> Nitro, you scroll down with down arrow
<slag> where is the Xorg.conf in newest ubuntu I dont see it in /etc/X11
<Rongam> cfedde:  how would I do that?
<Nitro> I'm not at that part
<Nitro> I was told to
<Nitro> type in sudo sh
<Nitro> then the name of the client
<cfedde> http://i.imgur.com/keAhA.jpg/etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Nitro> but
<cfedde> qck!
<Nitro> it ask for my password and I can't type in my password.
<Nitro> In terminal
<compsman> it wont show password
<cfedde> Rongam: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cfedde> even
<Narya> Nitro: just type your password and hit enter
<Narya> :)
<compsman> yea
<Jon--> I need help configuring VLC http interface. Been at this for days now.
<Nitro> Erm..
<crdlb> Narya: it looks like that's just a metapackage that depends on all of the indicator-* packages
<Rongam> cfedde:  see, I thought that would work to, but I am looking through my command history, and that failed previously
<Nitro> It says sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-33.0.0-beta20.run
<Narya> crdlb: ok, not messing around with it then
<compsman> Narya, yes my linus is 32 bit
<Nitro> It says sh: Can't Open TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86-33.0.0-beta20.run
<Nitro> Sorry
<compsman> oh
<compsman> u get 64bit?
<Nitro> Me?
<MrCabana> Ubuntu 8.04 install cd detects fine, but 9.04 or 10.04 won't detect my only sata drive so i can choose a partition to install. GParted detects and live cd will mount them with no problems. I have AHCI enabled in BIOS, but also tried without it.
<vicsar> @morgan i am giving up. thanks for trying (i dont want to slam th phreaking pc on a wall)
<root___> hello, how can i fix windows mbr on ubuntu?
<compsman> yes?
<Nitro> Umm
<MrCabana> Any help please?
<Nitro> My W7 has 65 Bit
<Nitro> b4*
<Nitro> 64*!
<compsman> ur unbuntu
<Nitro> I don't know
<Nitro> I just went to the site and.. downloaded it
<compsman> from what one 32 or 64?
<ceno> Hi guys. I need some help debuging a network problem. sometimes it connects to the wireless, sometimes it doesn't. Anyone proficient at this care to help?
<Narya> compsman: do you remember if you installed intel x86 or amd 64?
<MindVirus> Rhythmbox isn't recognizing my iPod. Plugin enabled. What do I do?
<jebmpls> Just got the system with the grub issues to boot.  Did a reinstall and deleted all of the partitions and raid devices rebuilt from scratch.
<Nitro> Hmm
<Narya> Nitro: if that package got you to the first part, you have x86
<Nitro> Oh I got 32 Bit
<compsman> narya, i was using unetbootin ubuntu netstall
<maxiwll_Ar> compiz on where I can activate this effect here: http://img.vivaolinux.com.br/imagens/artigos/comunidade/Captura_de_tela-3.png
<Narya> Nitro: so when you use sh filename.run
<Nitro> Yeah, I got the Ubuntu 32-bit version
<Narya> it should start
<Narya> installing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have a bad sector return when I do a disk check so I zero filled the disk and I got this return http://paste.ubuntu.com/430315/  any idea what I can do?
<Narya> to accept the aggreement, you need to scroll down with the down arrow
<ceno> maxiwll_Ar, the cube you mean? you need to install the compiz configuration manager. it's on the software center
<aetaric> U-b-u-n-t-u: did you run dd as root?
<maxiwll_Ar> ceno, yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> aetaric, yes
<compsman> narya, i used 86..(trying make my portable os that will have all tools that can recover passwords and virus scanning..
<ceno> maxiwll_Ar, is that information enough or do you need more help?
<pplcanfly> can some1 help me .. im puzzled
<pplcanfly> chattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device while reading flags
<Narya> crdlb: how can I reset the app panel without logging out?
<Narya> Nitro, is it working?
<pplcanfly> i cant chattr +i a simple file which i created earlier
<crdlb> Narya: to remove the mail icon?
<Narya> crdlb: yep
<crdlb> Narya: I suspect you could kill the indicator-mesages-service process
<Nitro> Nyra: I am going to re-do it
<Nitro> with a 32-bit version of download
<maxiwll_Ar> ceno, I've installed I've installed compiz-settings-manager
<maxiwll_Ar> compiz-settings-manager
<Narya> Nitro: kk
<ceno> maxiwll_Ar, so what's the trouble? just active the cube and you're good to go
<maxiwll_Ar> ceno, only want to enable this option
<Narya> crdlb: somehow that made another, speechbubble like button appear, and the mail icon is staying put :p
<zoug> help! i need to install indian language in openoffice but it isnt working. when i start to type, i see small vertical rectangles..
<Rongam> cfedde:  thanks for your help, not sure how, but got it shut down while tabbing around with ctrl alt number
<xangua> maxiwll_Ar: then open compiz setting manager and configure it
<compsman> Narya, you get my reply?
<Rongam> minimec:  thanks for your help, I did finally get it shut down and working as desired
<xangua> zoug: make sure to use a font that support indian characters; have you already installed your languageg pack¿¿
<Narya> compsman: sorry, I did but I forgot what I was helping you with, sorry, memory isnt that amazing today :)
<minimec> Rongam: no problem ;)
<maxiwll_Ar> already activated more it just runs from one side to another no more shows this effect as image on the site
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> Now
<Someguy77> is upgrading a bad idea?
<kormath> anyone know how to make a second panel for dual monitors?
<zoug> xangua, yeah, i have installed every package that has my languages name in it..:)
<Nitro> I am at the part where it shows a TS3 folder in my Downloads folder
<ceno> maxiwll_Ar, pm
<Nitro> Now what shall I do?
<maxiwll_Ar> ceno,  already activated more it just runs from one side to another no more shows this effect as image on the site
<wulfgar|laptop> hi, i have ubuntu running on a headless box .. for some reason i cannot telnet to port 8080 .. i'm trying to disable iptables temporarily but the general service iptables stop or /etc/init.d/iptables stop is returning no service .. any ideas ? iptables -L shows the rules in place ..
<wolter> does anybody know where the gmail docky helper script is?
<xangua> zoug: indian language use special characters¿ dos  your font support them¿
<Marko38> Morning all, thought i had this one beat last night seems I was wrong... icons and right click menu have vanished from my desk top so I run gconf-editor, goto apps, nautilus, desktop tick all the check boxes in there, close editior, log out and back in, job done icons are there, trouble is my other half rebooted the pc for what ever reason, same proble, no icons, no right click menu. I have tried unchecking the tick boxes, closing
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: I don't think you can stop iptables, you need to flush the rules
<Marko38> the editor, running it again ticking them again that brought things back to life but after restarting the machine to see if that had finally cured the problem, nope no icons, no right click and repeating the procedure doesn't restore my icons after logging out and back in I'm staring at my wallpaper and nothing else, I thine have to reboot to restore my task bars...clues anyone?
<williams> Hello guys,
<compsman> Narya, for a weird reason my usb hd wont boot from bios(wont see it) i tryed gparted and unetbootin with ubuntu 9.10 netinstall
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, sorry, im used to other distro's which allow me to stop iptables - how to flush rules ?
<xangua> wolter: sorry, i do not....have you tried asking in #docky ¿
<zoug> xangua, yeah, i have installed all the supported fonts, but when i start to type the font changed to the default, english (USA)
<root___> i  would like fix mbr back for windows, suggest me
<wolter> xangua, yeah but they won't answer haha
<compsman> 9.04*
<acerimmer> root___: more info please
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: it has been a while since I played with iptables, but I think you just do an iptables -f. I am on a windows netbook right now so can't check
<aetaric> root___: use the repair programs on the windows install disc
<Nitro> Narya: Are you there?
<acerimmer> !gptsync
<williams> Does anyone speak Spanish?
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, i did the following: iptables -F iptables -X iptables -t nat -F iptables -t nat -X iptables -t mangle -F iptables -t mangle -X iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: I always kept a text file with my iptables rules. I told iptables to read it when I wanted iptables workign, then flushed the rules to sort of 'turn it off'
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, ill test it now
<Marko38> root: from a dos prompt format /mbr
<Nitro> compsman?
<acerimmer> !es|williams
<ubottu> williams: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<compsman> yes?
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: how about 'man iptables'? Wouldn't that be easier
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, lol yes
<Nitro> What do I do after it uncompresses into my Downloads folder?
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, sorry to bother
<aetaric> Marko38: i'm pretty sure they don't want to format their windows partition......
<root___> i would like to fix /dev/sda with a microsoft windows mbr on ubuntu lts
<acerimmer> root___: can u boot windows and is your ubuntu dual boot or wubi?
<compsman> whats in ur downloads?
<Nitro> The folder for TS3
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, i still cant telnet to 8080 .. i can telnet to 80, 22, etc. .. any ideas ?
<Nitro> After it uncompressed in terminal
<root___> no, i wrongly installed grub on all partitions,also mbr
<ceno> maxiwll_Ar, sorry, connection dropped
<williams> join #ubuntu-es
<Jon--> OH DEAR GOD! I just did a mv ~/Desktop ~/bin  I meant to move A file from the desktop I screwed up. now I don't HAVE a ~/Desktop directory. Help?
<acerimmer> root___: boot windows dvd and then repair windows.  THEN sudo update-grub
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: what is on 8080?
<root___> its a pity i dont have a cdrom
<Marko38> aetaric: that would not format his windows partition, notice the /mbr...
<root___> only with a harddisk running ubuntu lts
<acerimmer> root___: google gptsync.  that MIGHT fix it.
<acerimmer> !grub2|root
<ubottu> root: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Radio-l> Hey, is there a way to check vbeinfo without rebooting?
<Appl6> Jon--: mv it back.
<ceno> Help with debugging wireless connection problem? my netbook connects, my laptop does not. should be easy I reckon? anyone?
<IsleVegan> How can i make x ignore this laptop's dead display and output only to the vga port on toshiba a15-s129 laptop with Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device VENDOR: 8086  DEVICE: 3582 on Ubuntu 10.04
<Jon--> Appl6: I did. And I must say, that was one of my worst "OMG U CAN DO ANYTHING" in Ubuntu moments. Scared me =D
<acerimmer> ceno: what make/model of your wireless modem
<Appl6> ceno: Ha, easy.  If you trivialize the help you get, then people will tell you to just do it yourself, if it's that easy.
<ceno> acerimmer, a cheap smc
<acerimmer> ceno: SMC??
<Nitro> Narya: Are you there?
<ceno> Appl6, lol obviously I can't do it myself
<Marko38> islevegan: possible you can disable the dead screen in bios settings...
<ceno> acerimmer, yes an SMC barricade I think
<root___> how can i download ms-sys on ubuntu lts
<IsleVegan> marko38: i don't have that option in the bios, unfortunately :-(
<bazhang> root___, you cant.  check ##windows
<elb0w``> How can I force a custom resolution in Ubuntu?
<root___> pardon?
<acerimmer> ceno: google what chipset your modem is running.  That's the driver you'll need.  Probably broadcom:)
<razboinik> hello i have a problem with a server, it has bridged eth0 and tap0 this because i need the remote vpn client access so static routes 192.168.222.0/24 which goes for a different gateway on the eth0 network (192.168.111.0), now nat is working fine for 111.X hosts, but even when from 111.1 (brouter) can see a host and connect to it on 222, it cant ping, connect back and browsing doesnt work either
<Marko38> hmmm downer, not sure then I am new to linux...
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, the apex front-end for oracle-xe
<root___> i googled and see ms-sys can fix mbr
<acerimmer> root___: backup all first.
<razboinik> when seeing iptables log looks like it doesnt know what to do with the packet: PREIN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 MAC=00:22:64:f7:bd:c8:00:11:20:44:bd:90:08:00 SRC=192.168.222.110 DST=192.168.111.1 LEN=48 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=58587 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3123 DPT=2222 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<bazhang> root___, and that is a windows issue.  ##windows for help
<root___> cant
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: is it a web interface? try pointing the browser to 8080
<greezmunkey> Jon--: You still here? I found the documentation you need.
<ceno> acerimmer, a driver for my modem's chipset? I don't follow. It's not a wireless adapter I'm talking about
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, yes ive tried this, times out .. service is running though
<bluebaron> can anyone help me install php 5.2?
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, cant telnet to the port though .. so i'd assume this is the problem
<acerimmer> ceno: I misunderstood.  Thought your wifi was crapping out
<Jon--> greezmunkey: I got it running. I had a setting mislabeled
<RockHamOre> razboinik: Remove all routes from the interfaces, only use a Default GW when acting as an OpenVPN-Router.
<Jon--> I am looking for a way to pass a command line argument to a bash script. Anyone know how?
<Jon--> Such as script/path/here somearg
<Appl6> Jon--: ./script.sh arg1 arg2 arg3
<root___> i recalled e** is a virual machine emulator
<Nitro> Narya?
<RockHamOre> razboinik: You must allow for a clean passage across the bridgeheads.
<greezmunkey> Jon--: So all that pissing and moaning, and it was your fault all the time? Disparaging the OS - I think you owe us a appology.
<ceno> acerimmer, and it is. my netbook connects to the smc router just fine, but my laptop doesn't and don't understand why. MTU's and such all look the same on both machines...
<Jon--> Appl6: I meant more, how do I grab command line arguments in a bash script?
<jean-pierresai-1> ok
<Narya> Nitro: sorry, program went all funky on me
<th0r> wulfgar|laptop: the only other thought I have is that the service might not be config'ed for 8080 by default. Not likely, but the only other thing I can think of off hand
<ecanto> hello
<Appl6> Jon--: $1 $2 $3
<jean-pierresai-1> I got some more info on LVM
<Jon--> Appl6: And safely?
<jean-pierresai-1> on Lucid Lynx
<Nitro> Ok
<Narya> Nitro: did you hit q to exit the liscense aggrement?
<ecanto> somebody use ubuntu 10.04 fo dell inspiron 1440?
<Jon--> Appl6: So I don't seg fault, how do I check if command line args WERE passed?
<wulfgar|laptop> th0r, thanks for your help !
<acerimmer> ceno: ah.  over my head.  plz re-ask the question for someone else to help
<jean-pierresai-1> Still can chroot correctly
<RockHamOre> THE A-TEAM!!! :)
<Nitro> Yes
<root___> i recalled e** is a virtual machine emulator on ubuntu, help me find it out?
<acerimmer> ecanto: dell 1545?
<Appl6> Jon--: $# is the number of arguments you received.
<razboinik> rockhamore: can i pm you?
<RockHamOre> sure
<Nitro> It uncompressed into my downloads folder
<Narya> Nitro, ok hold on I have to redownload the package, not sure where it went
<Jon--> Appl6: I don't understand
<jean-pierresai-1> has anyone done this on their box ?
<ceno> acerimmer, ok, but thanks anyway : -)
<root___> i recalled e** is a virtual machine emulator on ubuntu, help me to find it out?
<Jon--> Appl6: $1 holds arg1, right?
<Jon--> Appl6: How can I check if $1 is defined?
<Appl6> Jon--: Yes.
<greezmunkey> Jon--: that is off topic here /join #bash please
<jean-pierresai-1> I mean LVM with LUCID LYNX live CD
<Nitro> Ok
<Appl6> Jon--: If you pass 2 arguments to the script, $# is equal to 2.
<Jon--> Appl6: Oh. I see. Thanks.
<Narya> Nitro yes
<ecanto> acerimmer, i am use dell 1440, not working button eject cd.
<Nitro> What?
<Appl6> Jon--: And your script won't die if you reference $1 but weren't passed any arguments.  The variable will probably have the empty string or 0.
<Jon--> Appl6: I'm used to C, where shit explodes if you don't code well ;)
<compsman> sorry i disconnected
<acerimmer> ecanto:on live cd or buntu fully installed?
<Nitro> Ah ok
<Appl6> Jon--: Yeah, obviously it's never good to rely on it, in C or bash or anywhere else.
<compsman> u figured it out?
<Nitro> No..
<ecanto> acerimmer, ubuntu fully installed.
<Narya> Nitro: ok, best place to put it would be...
<compsman> were are u at?
<Nitro> Umm
<Narya> it's extracted compsman
<Nitro> Where it uncompressed into my Downloads folder
<Narya> now we just need to tell him where to put it and how to create a launcher
<compsman> narya, i will let you finish him up:)
<Nitro> :D
<Marko38> ok been 1/4 hour or so since I asked my question, here it comes again.....Morning all, thought i had this one beat last night seems I was wrong... icons and right click menu have vanished from my desk top so I run gconf-editor, goto apps, nautilus, desktop tick all the check boxes in there, close editior, log out and back in, job done icons are there, trouble is my other half rebooted the pc for what ever reason, same proble, no
<Narya> Nitro: ok, give me one sec while I figure out where to put this thing
<Marko38> icons, no right click menu. I have tried unchecking the tick boxes, closing the editor, running it again ticking them again that brought things back to life but after restarting the machine to see if that had finally cured the problem, nope no icons, no right click and repeating the procedure doesn't restore my icons after logging out and back in I'm staring at my wallpaper and nothing else, I thine have to reboot to restore my
<Marko38> task bars...clues anyone?
<Nitro> Ok
<ecanto> acerimmer, I've tried using xev, but when push the button does not show any code of keyboard
<Nitro> I got time
<Nitro> brb like 1minute
<acerimmer> ecanto: System>Prefernences>Keyboard - check your settings.
<Nitro> Back.
<Narya> Nitro: say my name when your back so it shows up
<Narya> or that
<Nitro> lol
<Narya> Nitro: you want to move the directory to /usr/src/
<Narya> you should be able to do it by cut and paste, if that's most comfortable to you
<Nitro> Yup
<Nitro> /usr/src/ hmmm
<Narya> ok
<dacs> i just setup my first Mythbunt 9.10 64bit. i am having issue getting the box to get an ip addtess to connect to SD to create an account
<Narya> click filesystem
<Nitro> Ah?
<dacs> can someone help me troubleshoot internet connection
<Nitro> Oh sorry
<Nitro> Yea
<Nitro> I'm in File System
<Nitro> Ok
<Nitro> I got it
<Narya> doubleclick usr
<awc> I'm having difficulties with my ipod touch 3G (not jail broken) and rhythmbox any suggestions? or perhaps a better suited chan i should head to?
<ceno> Does anyone know how can I manually do a "repair network connection" on ubuntu, like on windows xp?
<emma> Why cant you run Ubuntu on a mac?
<Nitro> Having some copy pasting problem lol?
<acerimmer> !mactel|emma
<Narya> nitro: hold on
<acerimmer> emma: ubuntu runs on macs
<scy_th3> hey, can someone assist me in getting my sound card to work again..I seemed to mess things up and not sure what I did.
<emma> acerimmer: no it doesn't
<Nitro> Yeah I get an error while trying to move
<acerimmer> !macs|emma
<Narya> !macs | emma
<emma> acerimmer: nothing is happening there.
<acerimmer> emma: running live cd??
<scy_th3> I am new to ubuntu so any help will be appreciated
<Narya> Nitro: ok, sec
<Nitro> Alright
<dominicdinada> how does ufw work in conjunction with iptables or are they totally seperate ?
<acerimmer> emma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Nitro> Anyone know that application that shows a circle in the middle of the screen showing all your windows for Ubuntu?
 * edwardthefma is looking for some anime inspierd theames for ubuntu 10.04 aka luced linux
<respire> The problem with ubuntu. I boot up. My GSM network card isn't showing on NetworkManager so if I didn't know how to use the pppd command and the new GSM+ codes I could not connect
<tsimpson> dominicdinada: ufw is just an interface to iptables
<awc> scy_th3 was your sound ever working?
<respire> not good enough!!! I wish I could help you fix it
<emma> my friend has a mac and she's tried to install ubuntu for days now. If you have to do all that junk with partitions just to install it then that's the same as Ubuntu can't do it.
<scy_th3> awc, yes
<boletow> ubuntu 10.04 crashes randomly
<Narya> Nitro: sec i have a phone call, be away for a bit
<scy_th3> awc, I was trying to get my sound card to work with a game that I play
<emma> acerimmer: she doesn't have a macbook it's a mac.
<Nitro> Ok
<respire> I could also make a cool plugin for the GSM network your 3G/CDMA modem is on so you can top up view allowance, etc
<dominicdinada> ok so when i exported my iptables all of that has the ufw stuff ?
<awc> ok
<xangua> emma: well if you don't wanna make partitions  then install ubuntu in all the disk
<xangua> HD*
<tsimpson> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<emma> xangua: she wants to dual boot
<awc> scy_th3 go preferences > sound> Hardware
<compsman> ok
<zhengshi> Does anyone use Gnome-shell?
<scy_th3> awc, nothing there
<awc> scy_th3 thats system>preferences>sound
<dominicdinada> tsimpson: ok so when i exported my iptables all of that has the ufw stuff ?
<scy_th3> awc, yes, I have no drivers installed?
<awc> scy_th3 nothing at all?
<root___> hello, how can i make cdrom boot first on qemu rather than hda?
<scy_th3> awc, correct.
<compsman> nitro
<awc> scy_th3 that is a possibility
<Nitro> Yes?
<compsman> let me get that copy command
<Nitro> Huh?
<scy_th3> awc, my cards are: 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<scy_th3> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series
<compsman> can i get the loc of the ts3 folder?
<emma> my friend thinks she installed the Ubuntu on her mac but it won't boot because Ubuntu doesn't know how to boot on a mac.
<compsman> u have to sudo move it:P
<jrib1> emma: is your friend using refit?
<Nitro> It's in home/brian/Downloads
<Nitro> What?
<Nitro> Is Sudo lol?
<tsimpson> dominicdinada: it should be yes, but you probably want to grab the contents of /etc/ufw too
<compsman> sudo is like admintrator status in windows
<emma> i think she's trying to
<Nitro> Ok
<|littlebear|> Nitro: it's super user do in short form
<awc> scy_th3 System> Adminstration> Hardware Drivers check to make sure they are enabled
<emma> Ahh she's given up and gone to bed now.
<tsimpson> emma: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Nitro> Oh ok
<Nitro> So, how do I "Sudo" move it?
<dominicdinada> tsimpson: ok i am giving firewall builder a try
<jrib1> emma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook for your friend (unless her mac is really old, it's not a ppc)
<dominicdinada> Nitro: sudo mv?
<scy_th3> awc, all I see is the amdi/amd proprietary fglrx graphics criver
<Nitro> Yeah
<Nitro> How do you do that?
<awc> scy_th3 are they enabeled?
<Cerrdor> is there some demo or tut on how to make a dvd bootable using imgburn or nero?
<scy_th3> awc, yes
<awc> ok
<Cerrdor> none of my dvd are being booted
<scy_th3> awc, is activated and currently in use.
<jrib1> Cerrdor: how are you burning them exactly?
<dominicdinada> sudo mv /location/filename.ext /location/filename.ext
<rumpsy> i want to limit download using squid any suggestions please
<Narya> Nitro: still need help?
<Cerrdor> depends on what you mean exactly
<Nitro> Ah
<Nitro> Well I am Sudo Moving it
<Nitro> At the moment
<jrib1> Cerrdor: are you... selecting "burn image"?
<Cerrdor> yes
<scy_th3> awc, fyi, even when sound was working under alsa I checked the same thing and there was no other drivers than the ati.
<Narya> sudo mv foldername /usr/src
<awc> ok
<rumpsy> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<jrib1> Cerrdor: are you... burning at not more than 4x?
<Cerrdor> and using dvd -rw
<dominicdinada> In the gnome desktop it would be right click cut    then paste
<compsman> nitro, in terminal type "sudo cp home/brian/Downloads/nameofthets3folder /usr/src
<Cerrdor> nope 4x even tried 2.4
<krazykrivda> anyone no commands to convert a fat32 partition to ntfs w/o data loss?
<jrib1> Cerrdor: should work then.  A lot of people burn the .iso to the disc as data instead of burning it as an image
<Cerrdor> but it is not booting
<jrib1> krazykrivda: backup, reformat, copy data back
<dominicdinada> compsman: he wanted to move but whatever
<Cerrdor> so whats the deal am I missing something
<jrib1> Cerrdor: have you told your bios to boot from the dvd?
<Cerrdor> yupp
<krazykrivda> jrib1: there is a way to convert without reformatting.. at least in windows there is
<jrib1> !verify | Cerrdor
<ubottu> Cerrdor: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<scy_th3> awc, the reason for me messing with the sound in the first place was because while listening to music or playing games.. the sound would crackle..and sometimes just remove it self and ?uniinstall? automatically..
<Cerrdor> tried on two different OS and two different computers and still no  boot
<jrib1> krazykrivda: oh, fat to ntfs.  Indeed there is.  ##windows can probably tell you
<Cerrdor> already verified
<awc> scy_th3 is your volume actually turned on? if you go to alsa mixer make sure that PCM and master are turned up
<jrib1> Cerrdor: how?
<krazykrivda> jrib1: i no how to do on windwos.. wasn't sure how to on linux
<awc> scy_th3 though if they are turned too far up the sound will crackle
<Cerrdor> using md5sum in windows
<jrib1> krazykrivda: are you sure it's possible on linux?
<Nitro> It says cp: Cannot stat
<Nitro> then the directory..
<jrib1> Cerrdor: you verified the burnt dvd?
<krazykrivda> i'm not sure.. that's y i'm asking :-)
<scy_th3> awc, I actually did an apt-get remove alsa*
<krazykrivda> jrib1: !
<krazykrivda> sry
<Cerrdor> hmmm
<Cerrdor> ok good idea lol
<scy_th3> awc, then I installed it again
<Nitro> compsman: It says cp: cannot stat `home/brian/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64': No such file or directory
<scy_th3> awc, now when I do alsamixer it says cannot open mixer: no such file or directory..I am guessing I missed something while reinstalling alsa?
<awc> scy_th3 if you didn't log out and back in/ restrat your comp it is likely that previous settings would have been stored in memory
<Appl6> Is 2.6 a kernel, or is it 2.6.0?
<compsman> u need /
<scy_th3> awc, yes I have.
<awc> scy_th3 thats possible just sudo apt-get instal alsa alsa-mixer
<awc> install*
<Nitro> I need a / where?
<m1n1> hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.04. i have a question. everytime i want to print webpage to file with pdf format only can print the first page. the other pages can't be print. anybody experience it?
<scy_th3> awc, couldn't find package alsa-mixer
<Marko38> quit
<compsman> can u post me ur command u used?
<markl_> is there a service that can take a pdf and fax it to a phone number?
<Nitro> sudo cp home/brian/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 /usr/src
<Jordan_U> Cerrdor: Just to be sure nero isn't doing anything fancy, try using Infra Recorder and follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rumpsy> m1n1: so you seed to check that print setting
<markl_> team speak!  nice
<markl_> ventrilo is for losers
<scy_th3> awc, Note, selecting alsa-base instead of alsa
<scy_th3> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<scy_th3> E: Couldn't find package alsa-mixer
<Nitro> Thats what I had
<mcl0vin> how do i setup my wlan0 card to reeflect my essid and key from CLI
<awc> scy_th3 have you tried just grabbing it from the synaptic package manager?
<awc> scy_th3 I'm afraid my mastery of the termianl is lacking
<rumpsy> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<m1n1> rumpsy, the print option highlight print all pages. but still print the first page only
<scy_th3> awc, I will check it out
<rumpsy> m1n1: ^^
<jrib> !away > FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever, please see my private message
<codygman> I'm thinking about switching from ubuntu to kubuntu. Are there any potential disadvanatages to this? I program in Python, Ruby, C++, C, Mono C#, Perl, PHP, and some LISP. Will I have any problems with those? Thanks in advance for answers.
<compsman> put / before home
<compsman> sudo cp /home/brian/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64 /usr/src
<codygman> *taht
<jrib> codygman: just install kubuntu-desktop on your ubuntu and you can choose which one you want to load at the login screen
<codygman> *that
<Nitro> Ok now it says...
<rumpsy> m1n1: Where you having that source file to get printed
<Nitro> cp: omitting directory
<rumpsy> m1n1: is that online or local
<codygman> jrib: I heard that kde is a bit slower on ubuntu. Have you noticed anything like that?
<jrib> codygman: no, that makes no sense
<m1n1> i want to print article in anandtech.com. usually i can print the whole article to pdf if using windows or before i'm using 10.04
<codygman> jrib: I guess it was just someone wanting people to switch to kde.
<codygman> err kubuntu
<Nitro> compsman: It says now.. cp: omitting directory `/home/brian/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64'
<scy_th3> awc, the alsa-utils is already installed.
<jrib> codygman: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same really, just different set of *default* packages.  Same repos
<awc> scy_th3 ok, if you go to Applications>Sound and Video> is there ALSA Mixer there?
<Appl6> jrib: Some sets of default packages used to contain, say, Beagle =P
<codygman> jrib: Alright cool. Thanks for your input!
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to do a quick and dirty backup of the /home directory on one computer to another over the network.  I would like to rsync all contents of /home to a backup directory on the remote machine; however, it looks like that will require superuser privileges on both machines, in order to read and write all users' files.  But both are ubuntu machines with the root account disabled, using sudo for SU privs.  Is there any way to
<unperson>  carry out the rsync besides enabling the root account on the remote machine?
<scy_th3> no
<scy_th3> awc, no
<Nitro> Ok..
<orangey> hello all!
<Nitro> Crpz he left
<orangey> Just did an upgrade from karmic to lucid
<rosco_y> what is a good (great?) pdf viewer for gnome?
<orangey> sadly, now gdm starts essentially no session
<unperson> rosco_y, Well, evince is the general default choice on ubuntu.
<crdlb> rosco_y: having problems with the default one? (evince)
<PratikPatel> rosco_y I just use Evince
<unperson> rosco_y, It may depend on what you need.
<rosco_y> unperson: :) Thank you very much
<Nitro> Nyra: You there?
<rosco_y> my needs are minimal
<awc> scy_th3 how about alsamixergui ?
<rosco_y> but, while you're installing, why install "good" if you can install "great"?
<unperson> rosco_y, Then evince should do the trick.  But if you run into problems, do remember alternatives exist.  :-)
<mcl0vin> where can i find the info regarding my wifi ? the essid ,key etc. so '/etc/network/interfaces only have "auto lo
<mcl0vin> iface lo inet loopback
<crdlb> rosco_y: it's probably already installed
<scy_th3> awc, I just installed gnome alsamixer .. opened it up and the entire page is blank.
<unperson> rosco_y, I think the problem is goodness is somewhat subjective.
<scy_th3> awc, & no alsamixergui.
<unperson> rosco_y, Because it depends on needs and priority.
<unperson> er, priorities.
<unperson> rosco_y, Anyway, personally I prefer evince.
<awc> scy_th3 ok, well the gnome alsamixer is what I use
<Alex-Musicman> somebody here can resolve a nautilus issue? its have no sound when I put the arrow in the music
<codygman> rosco_y, evince almost certainly does everything you need.
<scy_th3> awc, okay. there is nothing displayed on the gnome alsamixer other than a blank page
<rosco_y> thank you peoples--have a great night!
<scy_th3> awc, also when I go to card properties the application quits
<unperson> rosco_y, Same to you.
<awc> scy_th3 you said that in the sound preferences the hardware tab was blank as well right?
<scy_th3> awc, correct
<Nitro> Anyone able to help with a TS3 installation?
<awc> scy_th3 what about the output tab?
<unperson> Alex-Musicman, I can't speak for others, but I don't understand how to interpret that question.
<Appl6> Nitro: What's ts3?  =)
<Nitro> Teamspeak 3
<Nitro> Voice Chat
<unperson> Alex-Musicman, It sort of sounds like a variant of "time flies like an arrow".  This isn't a turing test is it?  ;-)
<Appl6> Nitro: Oh, sorry, never used it.
<scy_th3> awc, dummy output stereo
<Nitro> Ok
<psidrum> when dualbooting 2 ubuntu OS one on separate HD, when it ask, where to install bootloader where should i install it? the main OS or the new OS hd that im going to install it in?
<awc> scy_th3 do you have multiple output options?
<scy_th3> awc, no
<Alex-Musicman> when the mouse is in an icon, the music plays automaticaly for preview
<OY1R> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<mcl0vin> can someone please assist me to setup my wlan0 card pleaswe
<Alex-Musicman> it isn't happening in the 10.04
<unperson> Alex-Musicman, Ah, now I understand.
<scy_th3> awc, just on the bottom it says settings for the selected device ..and a balance bar.
<Nitro> Nobody know?
<Appl6> unperson: Maybe he means nothing plays when he double clicks music files.
<awc> scy_th3 it would appear that ubuntu is not recognizing your sound devices
<unperson> Alex-Musicman, Unfortunately, I don't know the answer.  ;-/
<Appl6> unperson: Or not.
<Alex-Musicman> :S
<greezmunkey> unperson: Here's a possibility for you: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/04/13/luckybackup-linux-backup-made-easy/
<awc> scy_th3 however I'm afraid my knowledge of ubuntu and sound pretty much ends there
<scy_th3> awc, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<scy_th3> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<scy_th3> awc, well thanks anyhow
<awc> your welcome
<unperson> greezmunkey, I'll check it out. Thanks!
<DIL> Hey all i am having problems with samba - my windows boxes can see my linux box (ubuntu 10.4) but under network it only displays the linux box and not the networked boxes further i get this and similar "Ignoring unknown parameter "usershare allow guests" i cannot connect to the linux box from windows - any help appreciated
<greezmunkey> unperson: yeah, I'm checking it out myself :)
<OY1R> !ping
<zeno> Hi, when i hit the left shift button the shutdown menu pops up.  not sure why, my gf was on my computer how can i find out where the hotkey is set?
<AmDSoluTioN> hello
<Nitro> Anyone here know how to use Teamspeak 3 on Linux?
<Nitro> (Ubuntu)
<razboinik> hello i have a problem with a server, it has bridged eth0 and tap0 this because i need the remote vpn client access so static routes 192.168.222.0/24 which goes for a different gateway on the eth0 network (192.168.111.0), now nat is working fine for 111.X hosts, but even when from 111.1 (brouter) can see a host and connect to it on 222, it cant ping, connect back and browsing doesnt work either
<razboinik> when seeing iptables log looks like it doesnt know what to do with the packet: PREIN=br0 OUT= PHYSIN=eth0 MAC=00:22:64:f7:bd:c8:00:11:20:44:bd:90:08:00 SRC=192.168.222.110 DST=192.168.111.1 LEN=48 TOS=0x10 PREC=0x00 TTL=125 ID=58587 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3123 DPT=2222 WINDOW=16384 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<Appl6> zeno: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<awc> Hi, my ipod touch 3g won't accept more than 2.5 gigs of music. If i add more it hangs at the updating music list, this may take a few minutes
<ceno> I installed wireshark to see what was going on with my wireless. I can connect to the modem, but I can't ping it. I see my pc flooding the network with ARP requests. the router never answers. any idea what's going on?
<wall> Hi I am trying to get wallpaper to work with my dual monitor setup, at the option now just put the wallpaper on each of the screen, while I just one dual monitor wallpaper to span across both of the screen, the span option just put any wallpaper in their original size on the center of desktop.
<Nitro> Anyone know the program name for showing the cylandir like platform that let you choose Certain windows like the cube?
<ceno> Nitro, compizconfig?
<kormath> Just installed Ubuntu 10, firefox says I need to update flash player,  when i download the update it's asking what app to open it with??
<Nitro> I downloaded the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<awc> kormath what options does it give you?
<ncfi1013> is there any support for ipod in question in lucid? still running koala.
<Kismet> the application 'Panel' wants to access to the default keyring, but it is locked
<kormath> awc: none the list is blank
<awc> ncfi1013 what kind of ipod?
<Kismet> who can i avoid this?
<xangua> kormath: install restricted-extras to add flash player, codecs, fonts, etc
<ncfi1013> http://graphics.dyscern.com/gr/images/nw/apple_ipod_video_nano_4g_black.jpg. this one.
<Nitro> All it gives me is the Rotate Cube
<thewolf> I have tried old ipod... nothing... not even with the ipod programs
<awc> ncfi1013 it should work with rythmbox. I assume its not jailbroken
<Kismet> someone any idea how to disable it that he always keeps asking me
<xangua> kormath: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> if you use xubuntu/kubuntu, replace ubuntu
<Nitro> Not the one that Circle Like Platform that appears in the middle of your screen
<Kismet> for the password
<greezmunkey> ceno: That's pretty wierd. It's possible that there is a mask mismatch, or the the router/modem simply needs to be cold booted. Did you try a restart on the modem?
<ncfi1013> yes not jailbroken
<awc> ncfi1013 it should work fine
<xangua> Nitro: search for ring change apps
<ncfi1013> anybody have the same ipod? i just want to be sure before i update to lucid.
<kormath> Xangua: where do i find restricted-extras?
<xangua> Nitro: that's the plugin name (kind of :S )sorry i can not be more specific, using spanish in my desktop
<ceno> greezmunkey, I've tried yes. The thing this only happens sometimes. In windows xp I just hit repair network connection and it starts working. On ubuntu... normally after a couple of reboots of my modem and laptop I get it to work
<xangua> (21:23:56) xangua: kormath: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> (21:23:56) xangua: if you use xubuntu/kubuntu, replace ubuntu
<Appl6> xangua: What's the name in spanish?
<awc> ncfi1013 what are you currently using to sync your ipod?
<pineapple> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<j800r> question guys, how can i make windows transparent using compiz? i used to know, but i forgot
<pineapple> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ncfi1013> nothing because all the music players i have do not work successfully with it.
<xangua> Appl6: cambiador de aplicaciones en anillo
<j800r> i wanna be able to make my irssi window slightly transparrent
<justdave> is there a way to make vino-server automatically start at login without prompting to unlock the system keyring? (lucid)
<awc> ncfi1013 try using this under your current system. if it works then it will work with the new version  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ceno> greezmunkey, if I run ifconfig I see that all my received packets are dropped. Could this be some bug in the driver?
<crypt-0> removing the ubuntu-destop package only removes one package, i want to gut the GUI and all of the other no essential things
<samble> heya linuxers - i have this pci-e sata controller made by startech, and i want to boot from a drive i have plugged in to it
<justdave> seems like the keyring isn't a good thing to have just auto-unlock though, any way I can get vino-server to not keep the server-side password in the keyring?
<psidrum> press ALT + middle scroll down if you have Compiz to set transparency if you have Compiz
<ncfi1013> thanx awc u have been great
<samble> it has hoary on it still
<matcouto> hi... how do i start the Toshutils application?
<awc> your welcome ncfi1013
<samble> is this something that generally should just work after putting the card in?
<dburger> will lucid emacs be updating to 23.2 ?
<linux_is_my_hero> having problems with buffering on netflix with my virtual box
<justdave> crypt-0: in theory, most of the gui stuff was installed as dependencies to ubuntu-desktop, and I think they'll show up as auto-removable once ubuntu-desktop is gone (because they were pulled in as dependencies and not manually installed)
<linux_is_my_hero> sound is clipping and bitty
<xangua> dburger: what version does lucid has¿
<crypt-0> justdave, there is still a lot of junk around
<onetinsoldier> !info emacs
<boletow> ubuntu 10.04 crashes randomly, anyone having same issue
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 23.1+1-4ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<justdave> crypt-0: you did 'sudo apt-get autoremove' ?
<awc> linux_is_my_hero join #vbox they should be able to help you
<yami> Anyone know if main is OSI compliant?
<dburger> 23.1.1, I see the 23.2 release has cedet in it and wondering if I should wait for lucid to update to it or abandon the package system
<thewolf> boletow: are you doing stuff when it crashes? or is it just sitting there
<Kismet> hey my default keyring is locked
<justdave> crypt-0: otherwise I'd say just start removing stuff like xserver-xorg and gnome-session
<Kismet> and it keeps asking me
<Kismet> can change this
<crypt-0> justdave, yes.
<GothSpark> hi , I got a wierd request >< , is there a way to make the icons in the Shortcut menu on the desktop in Xubuntu 10.4 ?
<boletow> thewolf:I am browsing on chromium, when it crashes
<j800r> does no one know how to alter window transparency in 10.04? alt + scroll down doesn't work anymore :|
<boletow> thewolf:do u have the same issue
<xangua> dburger: you may wanna try emacs PPA https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-elisp/+archive/ppa
<crypt-0> justdave, is there a way to lost installed packages in order of size?
<dburger> PPA = ???
<xangua> oh, is not for lucid :S
<j800r> please? :( i googled and there's no info on it. or at least i can't find any :\
<boletow> thewolf: I meant, do u also have the same issue
<GothSpark> never mind me lol I found it
<justdave> crypt-0: no idea
<Stormcr0w> j800r: Do you use the CompizConfig Manager?
<j800r> Stormcr0w: the settings manager?
<j800r> i have it installed
<Stormcr0w> j800r: Yes
<Stormcr0w> j800r: It should be somewhere in there
<j800r> only way i know how to use transparency is via alt + scrollwheel. that worked for previous versions
<bootstrap> Is konqueror installed by default on ubuntu 10.04?
<sebsebseb> bootstrap: no
<sebsebseb> bootstrap: maybe Kubuntu though
<bootstrap> I thought not, but for me it was.
<thewolf> boletow: I had programs crashing when I was doing stuff... compiz crashed more than it usely did... tomboy kept popping up... Gwibber woudn't work..I had updated from 9.10 to 10.04... I just backed up and did a clean install and everything is running normall... execpet gwibber :(
<j800r> konqueror kinda sucks anyway (no offence)
<onetinsoldier> j800r: i think this might be what your looking for in gnome-terminal... Edit --> Profiles --> Edit (selected profile) --> Background tab
<sebsebseb> j800r: no it doesn't
<sebsebseb> j800r: it's great
<Stormcr0w> j800r: The mouse shortcut might have gotten deactivated. Check under any opacity settings
<Cerrdor> ok
<linux_is_my_hero> i need help with my virtualbox
<Cerrdor> so I am seeing a trend here the DVD rw is not burning ANY files to it
<Nitro> How do you get the round version of the cube?
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: talk to me
<Cerrdor> I have used several different burners and nothing writes
<boletow> thewolf:clean install, u mean with full formating
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: First of all you need to download the additional compiz plugins
<sebsebseb> j800r: also if your a Chromium/Chrome fan boy,  well then here's something you should know.  Apple forked the KHTML rendering enginge that  Konqueror uses, and made Webkit, which Chrome, Chromium, and Safari all use
<Cerrdor> is there some known issue with Lite On dvd burners?
<Nitro> I did
<Nitro> I got the ah
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you again, ok what's up?
<Nitro> Advanced Desktop Settings
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: im pastbinning the error code from virtualbox ose, hold on
<Nitro> Compizconfig Settings Manager
<thewolf> boletow: I mean I downloaded the iso made a disc and formated my ENTIRE hard drive... It took shorter than the update
<thewolf> How Do i get the drag and drop a window to anthor workspace without going into expo?
<hylian> how do i seperate my im client and all that from the power button thingy? (this is probably on google, but i didnt know what to call it)
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: If you have the extra plugins, there should be an option about desktop cylinder
<thewolf> Beside compiz
<kormath> xangua: i installed the restricted-extras  still says i need to update my flash player.  does that require a restart after installing the extras?
<j800r> w00t! i got it working
<boletow> thewolf:thanks
<Nitro> Hmm
<acerimmer> kormath: probably yes
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: If there is none, then go into synaptic and download/install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<j800r> unfortunately doesn't work too well with this wallpaper though...might need a darker one :\
<linux_is_my_hero> SEBSEBSEB: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430339/
<thewolf> boletow: just be sure if you got a lot of addons for something... say firefox... backup that file...
<kormath> acerimmer: thanks i'll try that
<Nitro> synaptic?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: ive been having problem with audio clipping and i wasnt sure what it was so i decided to redo my virtualbox with more hdd like u recommended and also give it more availible ram
<boletow> thewolf:my head spinning now :-(
<Nitro> Well, I downloaded the Compiz Fusion Icon
<boletow> thewolf:thanks though
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<Luija1006> Could someone explain why mediatomb is not working? It says the server is negating the connection, but in the last boot it worked perfectly :S
<linux_is_my_hero> linux_is_my_hero !|compiz
<hylian> how do i seperate the im from the power button? i hate this new integration bit.
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: hrm at the name your using for your virtual hard disk
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: not a vbox expert, but it seems to suggest you've already got a file of that name setup.  vbox configs are in a .hidden file.  Show the file, delete the machine and vdi files and try again
<Nitro> Ok now?
<CkhiKuzad> help meh! i was working in gconf-editor, and i set the computer_icon_name to something other than <no value> and now nautilus is broke
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: yes it seems your already using that name, for a virtual hard disk, that already exists
<thewolf> boletow: firefox is under your home folder... just click view hidden filles... and .mozilla is firefox...  .songbird=songbird .compiz=compiz
<linux_is_my_hero> acerimmer: whats the "show" command for hidden files  in nautilus?
<thewolf> Click view
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: ctrl-h
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: in the /home folder
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: As I said before. You need to find and install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra.
<Nitro> Ok, I got it
<Nitro> I downloaded it and installed
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: Now Desktop Cylinder should be available in the settings manager.
<linux_is_my_hero> my delete key isnt working how do i get raised priveleges when ubuntu doesnt think it needs it?
<Nitro> Ok
<linux_is_my_hero> acerimmer: my delete key isnt working how do i get raised priveleges when ubuntu doesnt think it needs it?
<Nitro> Ok it is enabled
<Nitro> How do I use it?
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: ?   shouldn't need privilges to delete vbox files.
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: Just activate it. For further information, compiz has a really nice website.
<ibkanat> where can I tweak my mouse settings
<ibkanat> beyond the panel
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: make sure vbox is shut down before deleting
<ibkanat> I need it slower and its on slowest
<ibkanat> for 10.4
<ibkanat> it changed for me
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you can also get help with Virtualbox in #vbox
<elfranne> any idea where i can find where to bookmarks for xchat are stored ?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you might have to change the sound settings for the vm as well
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: for the sound to work properly
<morphix> I have my ubuntu box setup as a wireless router, what would be the easiest way to block all outgoing traffic except wanted ports
<morphix> eg. block all ports except 80 and 443 outbound
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: i wanna know why when i enable to see hidden files i lose the ability to delete anything
<ibkanat>  I am using my computer for 3d modeling and composting I need prescis mouse
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you don't need to delete the whole of .virtualbox just the unwanted vdi
<kidtp> hello
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: however you can delete the whole of .virtualbox if you want
<onetinsoldier> morphix: probably to just fire up 'gufw' and enable the firewall
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: /home/.ecryptfs/patrick ?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: uh
<onetinsoldier> morphix: you might need to add rules for those ports, but gufw will probably work for you
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you have done encryption for home?
<Roah> anybody have a notebook hp pavilion dv6245us with ubuntu 10.04 with the bluetooth integrated module working?
<kidtp> i just installed linux and i am having trouble with my mic/webcam and watching videos and listening to streaming music. anyone help?
<linux_is_my_hero> i dont remember how do i check?
<ibkanat> my mouse some times just shakes up and down ?
<GothSpark> ok eeem someone knows how to fix the problem where Thunar  crash at start of Xubuntu ?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: i dont rememebr, how do i check?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: well whta's .encryptfs?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: also I don't recommend doing home encryption at all, unless you really need it
<Nitro> Umm
<Nitro> All of sudden
<Nitro> nvm
<Roah> is your mouse usb or ps2?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: and if that's the case, then whole hard disk encryption would be better
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: where are the virtualbox files?
<UbuntuJeff> kidtp, what site are you trying to listen to streaming music on?
<acerimmer> sebsebseb: DANG you're good!  didn't even think of encrypt
<kidtp> napster.com
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: in your home folder.  in .virtualbox
<vsingh165> anyone here having problems with lucid splash screen?
<morphix> onetinsoldier: i dont use ufw or gufw
<morphix> just iptables
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: I saw it, in what he showed me
<vsingh165> I keep getting errors related to agpgart, but I'm using PCI-E graphics
<mcl0vin> were can i setup my wireless card from CLI
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: .encryptfs so I am assuming encrypted home
<GothSpark> I am havinh some Vsingh165
<ibkanat> can anyone help with my mouse issue?
<vsingh165> and the splash screen looks big and ugly
<eliezer> es el canal de ruby
<vsingh165> GothSpark: what issues are you having with the splash screen?
<RickyWh> how do i search for an app using apt?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: i dont know if its encrypted ill worry about that later.  but i found my virtualbox file and deleted it.  i was looking in the wrong place. :-)
<vsingh165> RickyWh: use synaptic pkg manager
<CkhiKuzad> /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_name <-- what is this? (String, Integer, Boolean, Float, List)
<RickyWh> i'm at the CLI
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: what causes sound to clip in a virtual machine...not enough ram?
<Nitro> Umm
<RickyWh> it's a server
<Nitro> All of a sudden
<Appl6> RickyWh: aptitude search APPNAME
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: well it won't be encrypted by default, but you have the option with 9.10 and 10.04 to do so on install
<vsingh165> RickyWh: you can also use tab completion with apt-get
<bazhang> apt-cache search package RickyWh
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: and if it's encrypted and you re install Ubuntu, you could get issues
<Nitro> my screen went real dark now over my windows it does not show the X and minimize buttons?
<Nitro> Anyone know how to fix that?
<acerimmer> linux_is_my_hero: .VirtualBox>HardDisks>ComputerName.vdi and .VirtuaBox>Machines>Machine Name
<RickyWh> aptitude: command not found
<GothSpark> vsing165it sometimes does not show at all
<Roah> anyone know how to enable the bluetooth integrated module of a notebook hp pavilion dv6245us?
<onetinsoldier> morphix: well i think you'll need to set up some sort of iptables firewall to do what you were asking. ufw is one
<vsingh165> GothSpark: what graphics do you use?  I have nvidia 7900GTO on pci-express slot
<RickyWh> yes, apt-cache works nicely
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: go into the vm settings
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: look at sound
<UbuntuJeff> Nitro, logout and log back in, your window manager crashed I think.
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: there will be probably like three options to choose from.  pulse audio and such
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: of course you need a vm installed on there first
<mcl0vin> how do i setup my wireless card from CLI
<ceno> I have just found out my wireless card is dropping packets because it can't decrypt them. That's some sort of result, I guess
<un214> flash video fullscreen = slow
<GothSpark> vsingh165 I have a Nvidia 9400GT
<z3r0-c001> does anyone know the adobe url that i need to use to adjust cam and mic settings
<RickyWh> how do I get the list of packages currently installed on my system
<vsingh165> GothSpark: maybe if I disable the AGP slot in BIOS, it'll solve the issue?
<un214> not able to sustain more than about 3fps
<Appl6> RickyWh: I really like aptitude compared to any other command line package manager.  You may want to check it out and consider installing it.
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: or at least the first bit done.  then you can go to settings, before   loading up for the first time
<vsingh165> GothSpark:  I'll brb lemme try it
<Nitro> Ok thanks
<mcl0vin> RickyWh: 'dpkg -l
<onetinsoldier> RickyWh: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | less
<linux_is_my_hero> yeah i am still getting that error i pastebinned
<un214> was working until the rc build
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: im still getting the same error
<acerimmer> sebsebseb: how to encrypt after full installation is complete??
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: you can't
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: as far as I know
<acerimmer> :(
<GothSpark> ok csingh165
<RickyWh> i want to remove a whackload of webmin packages
<kidtp> anyone know how to fix online video watching such as youtube?
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: also only do stuff like that, if you know what your doing, and really need it
<RickyWh> do I have to type that all out?
<GothSpark> >.< I miss type too much
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: otherwise best to not bother, since you could get issues later on
<acerimmer> sebsebseb: TYVM
<sebsebseb> acerimmer: ok np
<GothSpark> no one knows about the crash of thunar at start on Xubuntu ?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: im just gunna reinstall virtualbox itself then try another machine and hope it works
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: no this is not Windows
<linux_is_my_hero> and the next vm ill use ur recommended setting also
<Nitro> Anyone know the key bindings for the Cylandir Version of the cube?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: once  a program is installed that's it
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero:  you woudn't normally need to re install it
<onetinsoldier> RickyWh: you might give aptitude a try.. use / key to seach for name or partial name. press 'underscore' _ key on a highlighted page to mark it for purging. then press 'g' to go(excecute)
<UbuntuJeff> linux_is_my_hero, what error exactly are you getting?
<linux_is_my_hero> hold on pastbinning now
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you can do, but no ponit, when you can just delete it's .folder.  and start over like that
<onetinsoldier> RickyWh: or you could use synaptic
<onetinsoldier> page = package
<RickyWh> i'm simply trying to find where my mysql is and locate mysql doesn't work
<RickyWh> updatedb doesn't either :S
<Nitro> Oh nevermind
<UbuntuJeff> RickyWh whereis mysql?
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: You set the key bindings yourself within the settings manager
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: same as before, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430339/
<vsingh165> GothSpark:  Couldn't disable AGP in bios, so I still have the bootsplash problem
<dbum> Nitro:  you have to select Cube reflection and Deformation Under Effects in Compiz to get spherical
<kaushal> hi
<onetinsoldier> RickyWh: updatedb isn't working on your system?
<Stormcr0w> Nitro: They are typically the same as those for the cube
<RickyWh> how do i stop mysql service?
<Nitro> Yeah I got it
<kaushal> whats the feed url for facebook ? I am using gwibber on Jaunty
<RickyWh> onetinsoldier, -bash: updatedb: command not found
<vsingh165> RickyWh: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop (I think, correct me if I'm wrong)
<z3r0-c001> how do i adjust ubuntu security settings
<onetinsoldier> RickyWh: hang on, i'll use apt-file to see what installs updatedb
<li_bai> i'm trying to set video output to xvideosink gstreamer-properties, but it can't initialize the xv output. does this mean my graphics card isn't configured properly?
<dbum> Nitro: I meant cylinder
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001: like a firewall?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: maybe it doesn't like having a - in the name of the vdi,  try a differnet name,  also that name is kind of funny what your using in a wya
<z3r0-c001> no like when it ask you for paswords and such
<GothSpark> ook vsingh165
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: in a way
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001: it will ask when something requires admin priveleges
<dbum> linux_is_my_hero: you have'n those problems after upgrade?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: make a new hard disk,  and give it a differnet name
<RickyWh> ok so after seeing packages listed using dpkg -l, I use apt-get remove packagename?
<onetinsoldier> RickyWh: updatedb is installed on my system by the 'mlocate' package
<Nitro> Anyone know how to use Teamspeak 3 in Ubuntu?
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: okay
<z3r0-c001> vsingh165 i want it to ask more often it should be adjustable some way
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: just letters this time also
<Xgates> I only have LXDE installed and wanted to know what is the GUI app frontend for the users groups called, or what package installs, it? from the CLI it's run as gksudo users-admin... THANKS
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: altough numbers should be ok as well
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: as far as I know
<Roah> anyone even got bluetooth working in hp notebooks series 2000, 6000, 9000?????
<Guest79819> how can i run c code in ubuntu
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001 in terminal, run 'sudo visudo' (w/o quotes)
<dbum> linux_is_my_hero: I had to recompile to kernel after the upgrade.... it was giving me the same errors.... quick fix though
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: so you get the name for the virtual machine first, but also later on, when your setting up the virtual hard disk, you can give it your own name
<Guest79819> how can i run c code in ubuntu
<UbuntuJeff> linux_is_my_hero, I have an idea about your problem
<sebsebseb> dbum: yes linux_is_my_hero  might need some sort of kernel module
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001 or if ur not comfy with vim, try 'gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers'
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntujeff: im all ears :-)
<Guest79819> can i just make it a script and run it
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: what am i missing?
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero:  you might need a kernel module, but  first try with differnet names as I was saying
<dbum> nah.... it told me the command to run..... you have to start from terminal and it will tell you the command
<z3r0-c001> vsingh165 is there a visual way im new to terminal
<UbuntuJeff> linux_is_my_hero, go to file > Virtual Disk Manager, make sure the harddisk image isn't showing in that list if it is release it. Even though you deleted it and all that, if it still shows up in that list it won't let you make another one same name
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001 hit Alt-F2 and run the 'gksudo gedit /etc/sudoers' from there
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: you could also try  later on if still problems,  the other version,  that has USB  support as well,  that will probably install a kernel module as well
<vsingh165> it'll ask u for ur password
<ono> hi
<vsingh165> btw, anyone else here having bootsplash issues?
<linux_is_my_hero> what version supports usb?
<tomoyuki28jp> In ubuntu 10.04, which program keeps entered WEP keys? (Without starting the gnome-session process, I have to enter a WEP Key every time I log in.)
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: yes
<vsingh165> after installing proprietary nvidia drivers, mine screwed up
<z3r0-c001> what kind of adjustment wil that offer
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: yes
<ono> hi
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: indeed
<Nitro> No one knows?
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: known issue, I also got effected on the other computer
<dbum> linux_is_my_hero: have you tried that yet? (starting from terminal?)
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001: do you see the line in the file that says 'root    ALL=(ALL)  ALL'?
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: have u found a fix for it?
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: well sort of
<UbuntuJeff> linux_is_my_hero, did you try what I suggested?
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: on mine, it can't recognize my chipset's AGP controller, even tho my video card is pcie
<z3r0-c001> sure
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: where are the files for the closed-course version of virtualbox that supports usb?
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: basically 10.04 installs an open driver for Plymouth,  that works fine with it
<kasty> hola
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: closed-source
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: however since Plymouth doesn't like the propritary ATI or Nivida drivers,  once that is installed
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: problems probably
<vsingh165> z3r0-c001 type the same line below the 'root....' line, but replace 'root' with your username
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: or those drivers don't like Plymouth one or the other
<ono> ghgfhghg
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: I'm wondering if u can like reconfigure the bootsplash
<dbum> linux_is_my_hero: the debs are at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads (none made for Lucid yet)
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: b/c I remember in older versions of ubuntu you could
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: nope
<LinuxGuy2009> Man ubuntu-one is still pretty buggy.  Ive got a folder in my account that I made and deleted months and months ago, yet the name still shows and yet its unselectable for deletion. Strange.
<dbum> OSE version is crap
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: right, but they also used a complety differnet boot up
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I get that fixed?
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: I know.  So y did they break it?  lol
<kasty> some one talk in spanish?
<LinuxGuy2009> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<linux_is_my_hero> sebsebseb: yeah nothing fancy i just need it to run windows so i can watch netflix ;-)
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: why did who brake it?
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: the ubuntu devs.  why did they have to break a bootsplash that worked just fine
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<UbuntuJeff> linux_is_my_hero, did you see my suggestions?
<mcl0vin> can someone help me please!
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: and as I told you before, both versions are free as in price
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcl0vin> how do i setup my wireless card from CLI
<mcl0vin> how do i setup my wireless card from CLI
<UbuntuJeff> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<IHateGrub2> I have  a problem with grub2
<sebsebseb> IHateGrub2: great name :)
<rolsworth> ubuntu fails to install on my raid hard drive
<sebsebseb> IHateGrub2: Grub 2 sucks really compared to the previous version
<IHateGrub2> thanks
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | IHateGrub2
<ubottu> IHateGrub2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<LinuxGuy2009> mcl0vin: Whats the make and model of the card?
<Radio-l> hey, is it possible to use vbeinfo inside of grub-emu?
<dbum> does anybody know if Emapthy has fixed the bug with working behind a system wide proxy?
<yoyoned> mcl0vin: the easy way is to use wicd.  it has a cli client
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: basically you can't use the propritary driver
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: if you want Plymouth work properly, at the moment
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: what you can easilly do, is have a text boot up instead
<mcl0vin> LinuxGuy2009: netgear , the system see it and i can thru iwlist, but i don't know where to setup essid and key etc
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: also I assume your installing the propritary driver, since you want OpenGL support for games or something?
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: i'm using fglrx driver and i think plymouth is working ok here
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: that's a driver for what?
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: yes, I use second life
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: and blender for 3D stuff
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: ah
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: proprietary ati video driver
<IHateGrub2> sebsebseb: that doesn't really help since I am currently unable to boot from my HDD (using liveCD) and I don't have a 10.04 liveCD yet
<axisys> anyone able to install vbox 3.2 beta2 .. i get conflict error
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: I'm reinstalling plymouth with apt-get right now...maybe that'll fix it?
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: probaby not stuff you would want to virtual machine, but I guess you could virtual machine and have OpenGL like that :D
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: no that won't fix it
<UbuntuJeff> axisys, where do you download that one at? I will try to install it and tell you if I get it or not
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: if you have the propritary driver installed that's it, it's broken
<yoyoned> mcl0vin: are you trying to connect to open wifi, or use  encryption
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: oh right, well  vsingh165 said he has Nivida
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: or I could just disable plymouth altogether, have text during boot :)
<axisys> UbuntuJeff: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.2.0_BETA2/
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: yes
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: and i'll tell you how soon hold on
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: I used to use arch linux, there was no bootsplash...okay
<kidtp> I am using version 10.04 of ubuntu and cannot get my mic and webcam to work. i am also having issues with youtube and other video playing websites.
<mcl0vin> yoyoned: encryption
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: the actsaul plymouth package doesn't go, since it wants to take loads of other stuff with it, however you don't need to remove that
<Dreamglider> why does firefox not load any pages, it's like im not connected to the net, but irc works fine !
<vsingh165> kidtp: what troubles are you having with youtube?  does it not play videos?
<UbuntuJeff> axisys, downloading
<axisys> UbuntuJeff: k
<kidtp> vsingh165: it lags and sometimes does not even play. the video screen will stay black
<vsingh165> kidtp: run this in command line (it will ask you for ur password): 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' (w/o quotes)
<kaushal> whats the feed url for facebook ? I am using gwibber on Jaunty
<IHateGrub2> sebsebseb, is there a way for me to copy perhaps linux.mod file from the internet?
<vsingh165> kidtp: you also need proper graphics drivers
<fynn> Hey. I don't want GUI vim, but I do want my terminal vim to access the clipboard. What package should I install?
<vsingh165> kidtp: what video card does your computer have?
<sebsebseb> IHateGrub2: I don't know
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: remove plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-{logo,text}, and plymouth-x11; then remove "splash" from /etc/default/grub and do sudo update-grub
<kidtp> i am not sure
<vsingh165> sebsebseb: kthx
<IHateGrub2> it's weird but during the grub rescue> I can not use "search" nor can I use "linux" not even "initrd"
<sebsebseb> vsingh165: np
<kidtp> vsingh165: i do not think it is very high because it is only a laptop but i am not certain
<Roah> does exist a way to install window$ drivers in linux apart from ndiswrapper????
<IHateGrub2> well then, I guess my only chance is to keep using the liveCD till I figure it out myself, seems that this bug still has no solution
<sebsebseb> Roah: for a wireless, nah I guess not
<KenWeiLL> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<KinKing> Do you guys think if I use the directx9 runtime under wine (instead of the native version), it might get me disconnected from games that use HackShield? I'm getting booted and I'm trying to figure out why
<yoyoned> mcl0vin: http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/networking/8259-making-wireless-work-in-ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> fynn: well, i can paste stuff into vim with my middle mouse button. that not what you want?
<sebsebseb> oh to late they left IHateGrub
<dbum> Roah: I use ndiswrapper for my wireless card (Linksys WUSB11v4)
<sebsebseb> they could use the old version of Grub
<zeno> hi, my left shift key opens up the shutdown menu and my right one doesn't work.  help
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, thats probably an incompatibility with HackShield and wine thats causing you to kick, so there flagging wine as a cheat
<KenWeiLL> exactly. gameguard and hackshield and xtrap don't load in wine
<error902> I'm trying to find a possible hardware error from my new barebones kit (thinking HD or mobo)... I have ubuntu installed yet it crashes and/or freezes frequently... usually during package installation.  Anyone have any insight for me?
<fynn> onetinsoldier: not exactly; I want access to/from the "* and "+ buffers
<KinKing> KenWeiLL, I got into the game though
<onetinsoldier> fynn: oh... don't know
<KinKing> I just got booted after 5 mins or so
<KenWeiLL> owh? how? it won't load in mine
<KinKing> Well it did =P
<bodom> error902: RAM
<ravenkhan> hi all
<sebas891> hi folks, how to I generate locale in ubuntu on the cli?
<kidtp> vsingh165: ok it asked my for a password...what do i put in there?
<justdave> so, Lucid doesn't have an xorg.conf file anymore, and it failed to detect my video hardware (which is normal, it's an NTSC out jack).  Where do I need to put my manual settings to get it to detect the NTSC jack? (or what can I kick from the command line to convince it to find it?)
<fynn> onetinsoldier: nvm, thanks.
<error902> I ran a couple memory tests and it passed everything
<bodom> sebas891: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<KenWeiLL> i can't play warcraft with ubuntu 10.04 anymore... when trying to load warcraft, screen goes to black.. then endup in the login window. as if im being logged out. :(
<error902> anything i should try besides the linux memtest?
<jozefk> disk mounter 2.30.0 is not working good anymore
<rolsworth> i don't see why anyone bothers playing windows games on linux
<jozefk> my HDDs are not appearing
<bodom> error902: you used memtest86+?
<sebas891> bodom: ok, I tried that, but it doesn't let my choose the default.
<zeno> hi, my left shift key opens up the shutdown menu and my right one doesn't work.  help
<error902> yes
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: update-locale?
<ravenkhan> hello
<KenWeiLL> it used to work in 9.10
<jozefk> anyone else with disk mounter issues?
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, You're saying I get kicked from inside the game cuz the way wine gets read is marked as a cheat?
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: nvm, don't think that will be it either
<bodom> error902: so ram is fine, probably mobo too
<dbum> axisys: I just installed VB 3.2 Beta..... works like a charm......oh.... well I can't mount my usb devices in my VB... runs Win7 great though
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, its a posibility, or HackShield trys to check you for running cheats and wine doesn't communicate right. So hackshield flags it as not sure and that kicks you. Have seen that happen
<ravenkhan> I want to enable Extra tab under Visual effects in ubuntu 9.1 but it says cant enable desktop effects. Please help
<itilious> why would ubuntu be requiring me to enter a password to access shares via samba?
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: nope, update-locale tells me *** update-locale: Error: invalid locale settings:  LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
<axisys> dbum: you need start hald manually and then start the guest
<KenWeiLL> itilious:   just press enter
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, Yeah I'd go for the "not sure," cuz it would just seem like they'd be hating on the linux community otherwise...?
<ravenkhan> I want to enable Extra tab under Visual effects in ubuntu 9.1 but it says cant enable desktop effects. Please help
<dbum> axisys: K
<error902> ok ty bodom...
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, I don't know I have seen that happen before lol
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: oh, doesn't sound good
<axisys> dbum: just found out from #vbox channel.. and tested.. now I can see the usbs
<hornets>  /join apache
<itilious> KenWeiLL, thanks :)
<rafaelsoaresbr> justdave, what about xrandr
<jozefk> it was working good till yesterday when I updated the system from Synaptic
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: indeed
<RickyWh> how do I check if there are any errors across my whole server right now?
<KenWeiLL> welcome
<dbum> axisys: start hald???
<axisys> dbum: yes
<ravenkhan> I want to enable Extra tab under Visual effects in ubuntu 9.1 but it says cant enable desktop effects. Please help
<bodom> error902: nothing
<axisys> sudo hald should do the magic
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, So you don't think it's a misscommunication from directx9 right?
<axisys> dbum: ^
<Dreamglider> I cannot surf the web with firefox or epiphany but irc works fine, what's wrong here ?
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: what does it show if you do the following command?  env | grep LANG
<bodom> Dreamglider: firewall?
<nivekc1> anyone know how to speed up the internet connection in a virtual machine?
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, If something is getting sent wrong, maybe that could be tracked?
<xangua> Dreamglider: ask your internet provider
<ravenkhan> hell
<ravenkhan> hello
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: I found something... in /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: en_GB ISO-8859-1
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: roger
<KenWeiLL> dreamglider:   try to disable proxy... set to no proxy or direct connection
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, best guess is look the game up on WineAppDB and look up hackshield as well, see if anyone else has had that problem
<bodom> nivekc1: buy a faster ADSL :D
<Dreamglider> bodom, not unless the firewall turned on itself!
<Dreamglider> KenWeiLL, im using direct.
<Dreamglider> no proxy
<ravenkhan> I want to enable Extra tab under Visual effects in ubuntu 9.1 but it says cant enable desktop effects. Please help
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, Actually the game is marked as "does not even run" on the appdb
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: what does it show if you do the following command?  env | grep LANG
<KenWeiLL> how about in firefox? proxy settings
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, what game? curiousity?
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, Ace Online
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: env | grep LANG  gives LANG=es_AR.UTF-8
<bodom> Dreamglider: can you ping 151.1.1.1?
<Dreamglider> it just happened all of a sudden. firefox proxy is non
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: that looks ok
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: I'll had this to the /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<dbum> axisys: I'm guessing I have to restart VB..... I usually just save machine state...... trying now (sudo hald did something)
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, then best guess is its just a incompatibility problem with wine and the anticheat on the game
<justdave> rafaelsoaresbr: hmm, interesting, xrandr --prop claims it's already using the TV out, but I don't see anything on the screen.
<ravenkhan> I want to enable Extra tab under Visual effects in ubuntu 9.1 but it says cant enable desktop effects. Please help
<Dreamglider> bodom, it times out
<axisys> dbum: might be.. try it
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: yes, but they are not generated, (es_AR.UTF-8)
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: hmm, i don't know
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, [Bug 4666] anti-cheat system HackShield doesn't work
<zipper> heya i got a problem how can i activate middle click scroll on chrome?
<bodom> Dreamglider: that's not nice, 8.8.8.8 times out too?
<KenWeiLL> dream: try to disconnect your connection.. then connect again... probably DNS problem
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, with wine I mean, so I think that is your problem
<Todomiro> Hola
<Todomiro> primera vez aqui
<justdave> rafaelsoaresbr: worked fine in Intrepid, I went and upgraded. :) (well, reloaded the box from scratch)
<GothSpark> erg , ok while trying to get back icons on Xubuntu i've just hit a wall cause I can't make it works
<dbum> axisys: still greyed out..... gonna shut it all down and run hald
<RickyWh> how do I check if there are any errors across my whole server right now???
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, only other chance I see you having to get it to work, is find a bypass.
<Dreamglider> bodom, well it didnt time out, but it jsut sat there same for 8.8.8.8
<axisys> dbum: ok
<zipper> heya i got a problem how can i activate middle click scroll on chrome?
<Todomiro> ayuda
<Dreamglider> bodom, just a matter of time till it times out
<ravenkhan> I want to enable Extra tab under Visual effects in ubuntu 9.1 but it says cant enable desktop effects. Please help
<Todomiro> español
<minix> 有中国人？ Chinese？
<jarodlau_> english
<minix> hoho
<zipper> wo shit zong guot run
<Todomiro> mmm
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: I added   es_AR UTF-8 to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local  then with dpkg-reconfigure locales it works :)
<Todomiro> alguien en español
<UbuntuJeff> ravenkhan, update your graphics driver, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<wildbat_laptop> !cn | minix
<ubottu> minix: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bodom> Dreamglider: you should be able to ping both :\ are you sure firewall is down? Check iptables -L -v -n
<minix> 有中国人？ Chinese？
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, On the appdb it says noone can even log in any games at all that have hshield. So I'm the first. I'll try getting a gameguard or xtrap game to work...
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: awesome! i'm glad you got it sorted :)
<minix> I know
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, (At least into the game that is, not like, all the way through)
<ravenkhan> UbuntuJeff: It does not show any driver there
<zipper> UbuntuJeff: do u have anyidea how to activate middle click scroll for chrome?
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, fair warning, gameguard doesn't like to play well with wine either. I know that for certain lol
<minix> ask.....
<UbuntuJeff> ravenkhan, go to your graphics card manuafactors website and download the linux driver there
<Dreamglider> bod can i pm you the output of the ping ?
<Yesso> Why is Ubuntu trying so hard to look like OS X?
<Dreamglider> bodom, *
<UbuntuJeff> zipper, what do you mean activate middle click scroll?
<KenWeiLL> not just gameguard... even muguard and xtrap as well
<RickyWh> how to i updated my apt-cache?
<sebas891> onetinsoldier: thanks for the pointers :)
<ravenkhan> UbuntuJeff: Can you tell me site ?  I have SIS card
<dbum> axisys: They show up....just greyed out.... do you have newest Guest Additions installed? 3.6 I think
<Yesso> RickyWh, nice english
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, Yeah but it's built the same way as hshield isn't it? Maybe... Then the developers can get a hint where to go from there
<zipper> UbuntuJeff: u know when we click on the middle clicker on our webpage there is this thing that comes out then we can move it up n down..
<onetinsoldier> sebas891: you're welcome, although i don't feel like i did anything ;)
<KenWeiLL> rick: what do you mean update apt-cache?
<bodom> Dreamglider: you can pm it, better use pastebin instead
<DanDare> RickyWh, apt-get update ?
<UbuntuJeff> ravenkhan, not off the top of my head, google SIS drivers
<ocmsRzr> does anyone know how Ubuntu sets the style for the notifications from libnotify?
<DanDare> Im really not sure
<Dreamglider> bodom, but i cant use firefox :P
<edbian> Yesso, They are "freeing up space" to create panel applets that go in the title bar of apps.  A volume applet is a good example.
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, but almost 70% at least of the market is for windows users so why would they take extra time to help us? honestly.
<axisys> dbum: i am still using 3.1.6
<KinKing> UbuntuJeff, I meant the wine developers >_>
<UbuntuJeff> zipper, is that feature avaliable in the Windows version?
<Blue11> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dbum> axisys: oh.... ok
<UbuntuJeff> KinKing, oh lol. Yeah don't see the gameguard or the hackshield people helping us lol
<Blue11> no no no - I just need the md5sum for the 10.04 iso
<axisys> dbum: report your issue to #vbox
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: in dekstop its 90% in server windows is all but dead
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone tell me where I can get info on the pam modules as I have just read the man for pam and pam.d and no reference is made of the actual modules?
<zipper> UbuntuJeff: previously before i reformat my lucid i rmb downloading the extension but now i can seem to find it
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, okay 90% my bad lol
<edbian> Yesso, You can move them back using gconf or changing the theme
<aprilhare> hello. - I upgraded from windows xp to windows 7 on my dual boot laptop and I want to restore the MBR so I can go back to dual booting Ubuntu and Windows. how do i do this?
<edbian> gogeta, IDK a lot of places use exchange email server
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: it may be around 80 these days due to osx
<Arrick> Anyone ever hooked a Korg Keyboard up to a laptop from Ubuntu using MIDI and gotten it to work correctly?
<wildbat_laptop> !grub2 | aprilhare,
<ubottu> aprilhare,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<UbuntuJeff> zipper, https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/occjjkgifpmdgodlplnacmkejpdionan <-- that one?
<wildbat_laptop> !mbr | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<gogeta> edbian: anyone usinf extange for anything is well
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, this is true, but I still love Linux over Windows. Only reason I still have Windows dual boot is my gaming needs. lol
<zipper> UbuntuJeff: lemme test it out brb
<aprilhare> if you have access to exchange web server, you can use davmail to integrate calendar and email in thunderbird or evolution
<zipper> UbuntuJeff: nope not this , this is the lousy 1 there is another 1 how can i find it?
<edbian> UbuntuJeff, You can accelerate your graphics hardware in a virtual machine now.  You don't even need to dual boot.  You can virtualize with enough hardware.
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: he and the other 10% of us love linux over windows to lol. its getting the non ech savy users over thats the roadblock netbook did give that a good push thow
<UbuntuJeff> edbian, yeah but for gaming like crysis and that. would require major hardware.
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, true and dell with ubuntu installed on it. helps to
<edbian> UbuntuJeff, Good point.  How could anybody get by without playing crysis...
<UbuntuJeff> zipper, umm looking
<Antiga> I'm having an issue connecting to a WPA network, I can set the router to no authentication and it works just perfect, However on WPA, I just can't click the connect button it's greyed out? 10.4?
<axisys> the only time i need windows on bare metal is when jailbreak iphone
<UbuntuJeff> edbian, well it was just an example of one game. my favorite right now is Assasins Creed 2
<edbian> UbuntuJeff, That's a better example :)
<UbuntuJeff> edbian, lol. crysis was the first one to come to mind as needing a power hungry computer lol
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: i knoe windows users that think you have to pay for linux and never tryed it due to that
<Nitro> Anyone know how to use Steam on Ubuntu?
<Nitro> or Teamspeak 3?
<edbian> UbuntuJeff, That it definitely does.
<kasi> is there a way to set the the number of jobs for make (option of 'make -j XY') from the environment
<Antiga> Nitro www.winehq.com will help alot :)
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: and linux ads have never targeted to correct those misconceptions
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, thats just people that want to use the computer for internet and that, instead of putting forth some brain cells lol
<hechoensonora> hola
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga,  you are missing the password feild or the SSID i think
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: also those that never herd of it
<zipper> UbuntuJeff: hey its ok already i think i manage to find the better 1
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<electronicsjar> does anyone know what i need to set up in order to be able to browse websites in another browser through ssh?
<UbuntuJeff> zipper, I'm glad man
<Antiga> I have the correct password in wildbat. but it doesn't even "attempt to connect" the box is greyed out?
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, curious, how long have you been using Linux?
<kidtp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/430352/
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: 1995
<Nitro> Ok thanks
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, I have been using it since like 2003 lol and I am sorry to the developers of Ubuntu, but I think replacing Pidgin with Empathy was a really bad idea, but thats just my opinion.
<GothSpark> UbuntuJeff I agree with you
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: it was a good idea for 9.04 due to its google talk voice support but pidgin has it now
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga,  your password too short
<liam_> i just installed vmware player in ubuntu 10.04 and restarted my computer, and vmware has disappeared from the system tools menu? How can i open vmware from cli?
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: they should have put pidgin back now that it supports it and is just a cleaner app
<maco> gogeta: in 9.10 i found empathy's video support to be much more stable than pidgin's.  pidgin's often wouldnt detect my webcam (remedied in 10.04)
<Antiga> I know it is wildbat, but this is a network password and can't be changed by me. It has to be 4 characters :(. Anyway to force ubuntu to take a 4 character wireless password?
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga, make it 8 character or more
<gogeta> maco: yep just as i said
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, I agree and on the topic of pidgin, why is the Message Notification in pidgin disabled by default? No! I don't want to know when I get a new message! lol
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: you can turn that off threw pidgin preffs if you dont whant that
<onetinsoldier> liam_: try the following... sudo updatedb
<maco> gogeta: i dont think pidgin's going to go back in. empathy is THE gnome IM client, and it has the telepathy framework for making awesome things like desktop sharing work (which pidgin cannot do)
<onetinsoldier> liam_: when that is done, then try... locate vmware
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, I was being sarcastic, I do want that on, but its disabled by default. The Message Notification plugin is I mean.
<justdave> how do I start vino-server without it accessing the gnome keyring?
<gogeta> maco: pidgin can do anything if someone makes it
<onetinsoldier> liam_: or maybe... locate vmware | grep bin
<maco> gogeta: ok go write the patch
<justdave> I tried setting it not to use a password, but it prompts to unlock the keyring anyway when I log in
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: strange its on by defult for me
<justdave> having vino-server prompt for a password on the console every time it starts makes it impossible to run the box headless...
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, everytime I have installed it through 4 ubuntu versions. always been disabled by default for me.
<Todomiro> hola
<Todomiro> ayuda con ubuntu
<edbian> Todomiro, !es
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga, by default WPA can't  accept a short password... you sure?~
<Todomiro> me puedes ayudar?
<onetinsoldier> !es | Todomiro
<ubottu> Todomiro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gogeta> UbuntuJeff: i always used the pidgin repos maybe thats why
<Todomiro> thank you
<UbuntuJeff> gogeta, probably, I use just the ubuntu universal
<liam_> a
<onetinsoldier> Todomiro: you are welcome
<Antiga> Let me check, I'm not 100% possitive it's WPA, but ubuntu doesn't give me the option of trying anything else? or the WKPA key or whatever is the other / option it lists? brb
<aruba> XD
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga, by the spec WPA/2-PSK passwords is 8 to 63 chars
<jturek> msg nicksrv id 1johntom1
<jturek> hah
<wildbat_laptop> XD
<jturek> whoops
<wildbat_laptop> steal the account!
<kozin> hello
<bodom> LOL!
<kozin> i'm newbie
<jturek> help pass
<bodom> kozin: hi, we all are newbies
<Antiga> No luck, with the wireless, not sure what type of authentication it uses, just know the name of the router and the 4 digit password.
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use" in contrast to
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<Fudge> hi im trying to learn parted and can use gparted. i have a 1.5tb drive where my main extended partition of 1150gb says its a risafs or something isntead of having a logical drive in it. how can i recover it
<blackratdog> how do you find out current memory usage of programs?
<UbuntuJeff> ps ux
<Fudge> blackratdog  top
<kozin> hello i need some help
<blackratdog> ty
<kozin> i'm newbie at ubuntu
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga, 4 digit...... that isn't in any PSK spec , could  that router auto/easy wifi setup passward
<kozin> i have some problem
<UbuntuJeff> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bodom> Fudge: What's your partition schema?
<kozin> !ask
<bodom> kozin: tell us your problem
<Fudge> i have 20gig that is now free space, had fs on it once. extended partition 1150gb and primary 340gb did have a 950gb logical with some unpartitioned space
<MrCabana> Ubuntu 8.04 install cd detects fine, but 9.04 or 10.04 won't detect my only sata drive so i can choose a partition to install. GParted detects and live cd will mount them with no problems. I have AHCI enabled in BIOS, but also tried without it.
<kozin> i have problem with sound
<kozin> using ubuntu 10.04
<Fudge> im currently moving the 340gb to another drive or about to. my friend bubulein is good at finding the partitions that are lost but he is not about and i need to leran myself anyhow
<wildbat_laptop> Antiga, you don't have access to your router?
<Antiga> I really don't know, I assume it's a short WPA (too short I know) but I just tested with with a windows machine and it's 4 digit WPQA
<kozin> i don't hear any sound
<Antiga> Not here I don't at work.
<lanks> i installed vmware on 10.04 and restarted and now it has disappeared from the system tools menu. How can i start vmware from the terminal?
<bodom> Fudge: so, basically, you want to create a new partition?
<Antiga> It's locked, it's WPA 4 digit. hmmm
<Fudge> bodom  im trying to find the partition that is lost
<bodom> kozin: do you have a speaker icon on top-right of your screen?
<kozin> yes
<kozin> let me tell 1st things before
<Fudge> in parted i issued 'print all' and could see the ext2 partition so tried rescue 2 and answered 1150 to the end question but it didnt do anything
<kozin> that's i wrongly remove that bar
<Fudge> starts at 21.1gb and ends at 1150gb
<kozin> i would like to restore the bar
<dbum> lanks: type vm then hit tab and see if it completes your command.... try different capital letters at the begining till it completes
<kozin> how can i
<kozin> now i don't see the application bar and others too
<bodom> Fudge: better check this link http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Partition-Rescue.html
<kozin> how can i restore them
<Kismet> hey my default keyring is locked and the panel application is keeps asking me for it
<lanks> dbum: thanks
<Kismet> how can i disable it
<bastid_raZor> !panels | kozin
<ubottu> kozin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bullgard4> blackratdog: Move first to the directory in question. du -sh  {will show the disk usage of all the files in current direcory. } du -sh * {lists alphabetically the disk usage of each file in the current directory.} sudo du -bs * | sort -n   {lists the disk usage in bytes, sorted alphabetically.}
<MrCabana> so nobody has any idea of why ubuntu install won't recognize my hard drive even though all the other programs have no problem with it?
<kozin> i mean the original panel
<kozin> with application menu
<kozin> am i lagging?
<bastid_raZor> kozin: that will reset the panel to the original staate.
<Fudge> ok thanks bodom  ill read now
<xorwhy> I have m4p DRM protected music. I can remove the DRM by burning to CD, and then ripping the CD. Due to the large number of files, this would take way too long. Is there a way to emulate the burn function to create an ISO image to the hard drive?
<xangua> !panels | kozin
<bullgard4> MrCabana: Take a live CD and anylyze the partitioning of your disk dirive.
<xangua> !panel
<xangua> mmmmm no bot¿¿
<ubottu> kozin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bullgard4> s/anyluze/analyze/
<xangua> ooh there is
<kozin> helloooooo
<bastid_raZor> xorwhy: k3b has that option, unsure of what application you're using.
<xorwhy> bastid_raZor: Thanks I'll install that, awesome
<dhikr> y a  t'il des franco phones ici qui ne dorme pas ?
<dhikr> ou qui sont réveillé ?
<xorwhy> lol 299MB, good thing I'm on FIOS
<misha> need help to play a sony dvd
<bullgard4> !fr | dhikr
<ubottu> dhikr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dhikr> no body to ubuntu-fr comment on fait ?
<dhikr> okay
<bastid_raZor> xorwhy: it does require kde libraries.. in my opinion k3b is the best burning app in all of the ubuntu repo's
<misha> installed all sorts of players vlc xine and all kinds of libs - and cant play a freakin rented dvd
<xangua> misha: do you have libdvdcss2 installed¿
<bodom> dhikr: what's your problem?
<vikasap> How to detect if my remote machine is running or not. I am not able to do an ssh into it.
<xangua> if not then go to medibuntu and add the repository, or just download and install that single package misha
<xangua> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<misha> libdvdcss2  installed
<bodom> vikasap: ping?
<xangua> no idea then misha
<xorwhy> bastid_raZor: It is, I agree. But I dislike kde, its libraries, etc. For this purpose though, I'll install anything (but windows)
<dhikr> iwant well speaking english but , okay , i have a problem with virtualbox, no usb...
<vikasap> bodom: ping might be disabled on some machines right ?
<bullgard4> vikasap: Try to ping it.
<bodom> vikasap: so take the car and drive to the farm
<vikasap> :D
<vikasap> Please guys , no other way ? :)
<kozin> hello
<misha> the only thing that plays is the very first sony splash screen - and then nothing
<misha> movieplys xine vlc all nothing
<bodom> dhikr: to use usb on virtualbox, you have to add the devices you want to use in the vm settings
<kozin> :-(
<kozin> please
<kozin> tell me how to
<kozin> hello
<bodom> vikasap: they are other ports opened?
<kozin> help
<dhikr> bodom if you want i must doing that : sudo /etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules but i see i have not the file "40-basic-permissions.rules"
<kozin> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<misha> the dvd has files on it like PC_clickme.exe - is that a clue??
<vikasap> bodom: I was able to ssh into it in the morning
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<wildbat_laptop> !enter | kozin
<ubottu> kozin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<misha> ok what program do ppl use to play encrypted dvds in geberal ??
<acicula> !dvd
<kozin> i can't see the original panel with application bar. how can i restore them
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bodom> dhikr: your user is in the vboxusers group?
<kozin> yes i see
<wildbat_laptop> !applets
<ubottu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<wildbat_laptop> !applet
<xangua> !panels | kozin
<ubottu> kozin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<acicula> misha, totem, but you need to have the libraries installed to view encrypted dvd's and optionally set a country code in your drive
<xorwhy> Darn, k3b doesn't support m4p.
<bodom> vikasap: yep, but no ping, no ssh, no other ports... the only way is to go check by hand
<kozin> thanks let me try
<xangua> kozin: right clic> add> menubar¿
<xorwhy> I cannot decrypt these m4p files, they are awful.
<bodom> vikasap: for the future, maybe you can consider enabling ping
<dhikr> bodom no when i install vboxpuel there is not registre vboxusers group
<xangua> xorwhy: maybe with a plugin it does, have you tried in #kubuntu¿
<Nitro> I used Wine to get Teamspeak 3 though it keeps saying I have an invalid device for my MIC
<vikasap> bodom: ssh worked just fine in the morning. The ssh does not return. Can it mean the network is down ?
<xorwhy> xangua: I'm actually using gnome, I don't need to burn these. I just want to decrypt them.
<bodom> dhikr: sudo adduser <yourusername> vboxusers
<IsleVegan> How can i make x ignore this laptop's dead display and output only to the vga port on toshiba a15-s129 laptop with Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device VENDOR: 8086  DEVICE: 3582 on Ubuntu 10.04? I am booted into the computer using puppy linux from cd. I can access the file system and modify files - it seems puppy outputs to external by default but not Ubuntu 10.04 or the latest version of knoppix :-(
<MrCabana> bullgard4, analyse how? gparted shows no problems
<bodom> dhikr: are you using VirtualBox OSE or Legacy?
<dhikr> bodom legacy
<acicula> IsleVegan, xrandr
<SlickT10> I am trying to install ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop. But when trying to install, I gives me an error that says: "The attempt to mount a file system with type swap in SCSI2 (0,0,0), partition #5 at none failed" whats up?
<bodom> dhikr: do you instelled it from .deb package?
<SlickT10> I tried manually partitioning it but that doesn't help
<dhikr> bodom yes
<Nitro> I used Wine to get Teamspeak 3 though it keeps saying I have an invalid device for my Microphone anyone know how to fix this?
<bodom> dhikr: so vboxusers should exist, try cat /etc/group | grep vbox
<xangua> Nitro: have you tried #winehq or to see the appdb¿
<kozin> there's still no application menu
<xangua> !appbd | Nitro
<wildbat_laptop> SlickT10, y don't you use the installation wizard?
<Nitro> Huh what?
<xangua> mmm thant's not the comand :S
<dhikr> ok bodom i do now
<SlickT10> wildbat_laptop, thats what I am using.
<Nitro> I have Wine
<xangua> kozin: right clic> add> menubar> drag it
<Nitro> and I installed Teamspeak 3 with it
<bodom> dhikr: it should get something like: vboxusers:x:120:bodom
<xangua> !appdb | Nitro
<ubottu> Nitro: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Nitro> Ok
<bullgard4> MrCabana: If gparted shows no problems with it: What is the exact error message of the Ubuntu installer?
<wildbat_laptop> SlickT10, do a clean bootup ~ partition with gparted then reboot ~ and try to proceed again
<bodom> dhikr: if you get vboxusers:x:120:, then user adduser, logout, login and try again usb
<dhikr> bodom http://pastebin.com/2i0s3w6H
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." Was ist "desktop use"?
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<MrCabana> bullgard4, no error at all ... the 4 of 6 steps in the install wizard shows a blank screen with no drives available to choose from
<kozin> how should i repair sound problem
<pwk> is there a way to use apt to switch to a differently patched kernel tree or to chose kernel version? I am having a kernel related problem and want to try a different kernel version to narrow it down, trying to avoid self compiling
<bodom> dhikr: cat /etc/group | grep vbox
<bullgard4> !sound | kozin
<ubottu> kozin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bodom> dhikr: ---> cat <---
<dhikr> ok bodom thank
<IsleVegan> acicula: ok, what would i do with xrandr?
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, it should have reset your panels ~ if not you may not have the applet installed
<dhikr> bodom it's good
<misha> can someone explain "chgrp cdrom /dev/sr0 (replace with the path to your dvd drive) in order to get videos to play."
<bullgard4> MrCabana: I repaet: If gparted shows no problems with it: What is the exact error message of the Ubuntu installer?
<bodom> dhikr: dhikr is on vboxusers group then?
<pwk> misha, it sets the device /dev/sr0 to be in the "cdrom" group permission wise...assuming you are in this group you then have privileges to do things directly to that device
<MrCabana> bullgard4, man, there is no error. just no drives to choose a partition
<pwk> (like possibly open it in a video playback programme)
<kozin> how should i install applet
<MrCabana> bullgard4, wait, is there a log file or something i could look ?
<dhikr> bodom we have that : vboxusers:x:123:dhikr
<bullgard4> MrCabana: Yes, the Ubuntu installer makes an install log.
<deserteagle> hello all
<MrCabana> bullgard4, would u happen to know where it is?
<deserteagle> anyone have a clue as to why my mouse's tilting won't register in xev?
<acicula> IsleVegan, enable the external graphics via console
<dhikr> bodom it's okay i think ?
<deserteagle> (just upgraded to 10.04)
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, try tasksel and select ubuntu-desktop, install the missing parts
<kozin> my panels are not reset how should i install applet?
<bodom> dhikr: yes, and what's the output of      VBoxManage showvminfo <your virtual machine name>?
<misha> luv ubuntu - just makes me crazy when the open philosophy makes playing a freakin dvd a JOURNEY
<IsleVegan> acicula: ok, i am able to access the file system, if that would be easier. i'm booted in with puppy linux, from cd. would that be easier? i don't know what to do at the console anyway
<kozin> sorry wildbat_laptop i don;t know what is tasksel
<vekin> hello how can i get broadcom firmware and install with no network connection
<acicula> IsleVegan, DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output <output> --mode <resolution  ought to do it
<vekin> i can burn files to disk
<vekin> but i need to know where i can get the firmware
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, type it in terminal
<misha> should I set vlc to start from some other title/ch??
<IsleVegan> acicula: ok, i will see if i can add that, to xorg.conf, right? any particular spot in there?
<acicula> IsleVegan, the display name and supported resolution you can get by running xrandr without the arguments, requires X to be running though
<dhikr> how i do that bodom ?
<David__> Hi
<Guest29883> hi guys
<deserteagle> hi
<acicula> IsleVegan, its not an xrandr option
<Guest29883> im new herer
<Guest29883> nice to meet you all
<edbian> Guest29883, I can see that.  It is nice to meet you too! :)
<TroyFoxxin> anyin one haveing issues with display on 10.04. it worked during testing but now i try to instal fresh copy of 10.04 from dish (wasted 3 disc thinking bad burns and even tried makeing a bootable flash drive) but evertime i boot it shows the ubuntu splash screen then black screen nothing...
<acicula> you can configure an xorg.conf to enable the external graphics too yeah
<David__> I tried to install Ubuntu 10.04, but it starts loading the CD and goes blank-screen every single time
<David__> Any ideas?
<Guest29883> yeah , that's very kind of you
<bodom> dhikr: type                     VBoxManage showvminfo <your virtual machine name>
<TroyFoxxin> same here david
<kozin> it's said tasksel: debconf failed to run
<IsleVegan> acicula: maybe i can run that from puppy linux? not sure i know the external display and hardware is capable of 1680 x 1050
<David__> Figured out how to fix it yet, TroyFoxxin?
<Guest29883> hum , and i think i need sometime to adopt this
<acicula> David__, after you selected a language and the option to boot the livecd?
<bodom> dhikr: replace <your machine name> with the name of the Virtual Machine
<CogitoErgoSam> TroyFoxxin and David__ :   boot with the boot parameter "i915.modeset=1"
<TroyFoxxin> no just got here o try to find an answer
<bodom> dhikr: then pastebin the output
<acicula> IsleVegan, i dont know puppylinux
<Guest29883> you talk so fast
<TroyFoxxin> in stilllearning linux thats just morsecode to me
<ravenkhan> hi all can anyone tell that i have installed ubuntu under windows so why it says not enough swap space and doesnt hibernate since at time of installation it didnt asked me how much swap space i want to allocate.
<David__> Acicula, Cogito: It won't even get that far.  It blacks out before I have any booting options.
<TroyFoxxin> same here
<CogitoErgoSam> TroyFoxxin and David__ :   At the grub menu, where you can select all the different kernels, select the one you want and press E instead of enter
<TroyFoxxin> no controls
<David__> It goes to a purple screen with a picture of a keyboard, then blacks out.
<chilli0> How do I change the resolution of my cli on ubuntu? ( I was told this morning but i had to go and didnt save the transcript)
<TroyFoxxin> there nothing to pick from
<David__> There is no grub menu to get to.
<kozin> wildbat_laptop it's said debconf failed to run
<chilli0> He said i had to do something with grub.
<xangua> ravenkhan: did you use wubi¿ how much space did you give to ubuntu¿
<TroyFoxxin> it goes stright to splash screen then nothing
<edbian> CogitoErgoSam, They're talking about the live CD
<CogitoErgoSam> oh
<dhikr> bodom http://pastebin.com/gsBeQ2cZ
<ravenkhan> i installed using ubuntu 9.1 cd
<dhikr> bodom sorry maybe i have doing an error
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, "sudo tasksel" then coz yu ain't root
<IsleVegan> acicula: to enable xrandr from xorg.conf I would add ﻿DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output <output> --mode <resolution  with appropriate values ?
<CogitoErgoSam> Did you guys verify your ISO's before burning
<CogitoErgoSam> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<kozin> thanks
<TroyFoxxin> thats not the issue
<ravenkhan> xangua: yeah that cd used wubi
<David__> The iso is fine.
<acicula> IsleVegan, no, xorg.conf is not a shell script
<bodom> dhikr: no, you need to append the machine name, for example, this is mine: http://pastebin.com/rCGGG81n
<acicula> requires it own configuration and values
<jozefk> something regarding disk mounter is killing my processor
<TroyFoxxin> wasted 3 disc thinking it might be possible and tried doing it with a botable tomb drive. same results
<acicula> David__, it does not make it to the screen where you can select a language? just bios boot and then the cd tries to load and black screen?
<jozefk> IOWait is like 55%
<MrCabana> bullgard4, are you there? i found something that mite be relevant. during boot, i have several error messages saying "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357306"
<ravenkhan> xangua: 20 Gb and installed using cd of 9.1
<jozefk> that was not happened before I updated the system yesterday
<David__> Acicula: Yup.  It starts to load the CD, I see a purple screen with a picture of a keyboard = a stick figure.... Then it goes blank completely.  The computer is clearly still loading the CD thought...
<TroyFoxxin> you got a intel chip like me david? im on a old pavilion ze400
<kozin> it's still the same wildbat_laptop
<David__> Eventually, I just have to hard reboot
<IsleVegan> acicula: ok, i know that xorg.conf is the settings or configuration file for xorg but not familiar with the settings, syntax, and the external display goes off completely maybe 40 seconds into boot of ubuntu 10.04 and won't come back on from the hardware function-f5 key combination.
<TroyFoxxin> same here david
<David__> TroyFoxxin: I've got a Pavillion too
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<acicula> David__, what hardware, tried a usb stick, did you md5sum the downloaded image to ensure its not corrupted?
<David__> Model: ZE7560n
<Nige> hello does anyone know how to stop k3b from interpreting an 8.5GB dvd as a blu ray disk?
<TroyFoxxin> i tried the ubb boot. and it was find
<TroyFoxxin> *usb
<TroyFoxxin> *fine
<ravenkhan> hi all can anyone tell that i have installed ubuntu under windows so why it says not enough swap space and doesnt hibernate since at time of installation it didnt asked me how much swap space i want to allocate.
<David__> I haven't tried the USB boot
<TroyFoxxin> gee bad butterfingers today
<David__> that works, Troy?
<TroyFoxxin> no
<David__> how do you do that?
<Guest29883> cool
<TroyFoxxin> same results as disc
<xangua> Nige: i don't, have you tried asking in #kubuntu¿
<TroyFoxxin> but they work fine on my desktop
<kozin> i type sudo tasksel and then choose and install ubuntu desktop and type gconftool recursive-unset/apps/panel && killall gnome-panel but it's the same, how should i do?
<ravenkhan> hi all can anyone tell that i have installed ubuntu under windows so why it says not enough swap space and doesnt hibernate since at time of installation it didnt ask me how much swap space i want to allocate.
<sebas891> hi folks,I would like to add an alternatives to ldm-theme, like to add my how theme, update-alternatives --install ...  is  a confusing.
<David__> acicula: where do you find the md5sum thing?
<Nige> nevermind. the answer is in k3b :)
<acicula> IsleVegan, dont know why the function F5 wont work, you dont need xorg.conf per se to enable the external graphics, though to permanently disable the laptop display its the easiest way  to ensure it.
<xangua> ravenkhan: maybe instalations with wubi limit functions
<acicula> David__, any linux distro will have it
<dhikr> bodom http://pastebin.com/eATyP4yF
<Nige> xangua, its okay, its explained deep down in k3b :)
<Guest29883> i can't catch with you
<sebas891>  update-alternatives --install /etc/alternatives/ldm-theme ldm-theme /usr/share/ldm/themes/mio/ 100 has mess up the option.
<TroyFoxxin> i have a feeling it wouldnt make a diff usb or cd.
<sebas891> any one familiar with this?
<acicula> David__, failing that you need a windows program to compute the md5sum, mind you its the same algorythm for whatever you install
<ravenkhan> xangua: hmm maybe but i think there must be some thing they used to sort out
<IsleVegan> acicula: I would love to disable the laptop display, but that is not available in the bios, only two options, "auto selected" and "lcd + rgb", i have tried both.
<David__> hmmm
<venger> TroyFoxxin, did you ever try the alternate install cd as well?
<SlickT10> wildbat_laptop, thanks, it appears to be working, I had to gpart, setup my partitions, and restart.
<bodom> dhikr: VBoxManage showvminfo "Windows XP"
<p1und3r> can anyone help me get my tty/boot resolution working, it's blurry for some reason and i've tried many combination in startupmanager
<bodom> dhikr: with quotes
<TroyFoxxin> i dun think so.
<bullgard4> MrCabana: At first you told me: "There are no error messages." I believe that your messages saying "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 357306" might be the culprit.
<dhikr> bodom oh okay sorry
<wildbat_laptop> SlickT10, ya ~ coz the wizard smething did umount the drive
<acicula> IsleVegan, understood, xrandr should let you toggle the screen on and off, xorg.conf is also pretty well documented, dont really want to try to run you through it myself in any case since i havent played with that in quite awhile
<bodom> dhikr: you don't have to be sorry
<kozin> i still have the problem with panel
<wildbat_laptop> SlickT10, sometime*
<Roasted> So, question - anybody good with software raid that Linux supports? I'm considering on setting it up when I upgrade to 10.04, but I have no clue what I'm doing, how to set it up, etc. Can anybody give me some insight?
<ravenkhan> xangua: can you tell me how i can get my SIS card driver to enable visual effects.
<acicula> Roasted, why do you want raid and what raid would you want?
<venger> TroyFoxxin, might be worth a try at some point http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<tyler_d4> Roasted: are you refering to software, fakeraid, or raid?
<Roasted> acicula, mirror
<IsleVegan> acicula: can xrandr be enabled / configured by some entry in xorg.conf?
<moetunes> !tty | p1und3r
<ubottu> p1und3r: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<jack-desktop> can anyone tell me how to get rid of this kde Nepomuk Strigi File indexing program?
<Roasted> tyler_d4, well I was under the impression linux had something by default to handle that task. dmraid or whatever?
<dhikr> bodom http://pastebin.com/9Xf4M9uR
<jack-desktop> i don't even remember installing kde stuff
<TroyFoxxin> guess ill look into it. have tried everything other i think of
<kozin> hello somebody help me for the panel
<acicula> IsleVegan, nono, xrandr is a console based command that lets you set options off the running x server
<Nitro> Anyone know how to install teamspeak on Ubuntu?
<tyler_d4> Roasted: I have a server in the basement running software raid using mdadm which was to be honest a bit of a pain
<TroyFoxxin> downloding alt disc
<IsleVegan> acicula: ok, if only there were some way to see what i were doing when in ubuntu, but that's the problem. ubuntu turns off the external display around the time it starts gdm or something
<tyler_d4> Roasted: I would recommend picking up a cheap hardware raid, or even using the fakeraid and going for a raid 5 minimum
<Roasted> tyler_d4, I currently use rsync with two drives. I wonder if itd just be smart for me to continue using rsync, where I would work entirely off of 1 drive and the other is just a backup of raw data?
<acicula> IsleVegan, dunno how to get around that one other then blindly logging in
<bodom> dhikr: you have no usb device filters
 * justdave gives up and recompiles his own vino server with the gnome-keyring option disabled
<webus> hi to all! how i can install LAMP on Ubuntu ?
<tyler_d4> Roasted: that sounds a bit intensive, you would want a 3rd drive anyways, you never stick your os on the raid striped drives.... jsut asking for trouble
<ravenkhan> xangua: can you tell me how i can get my SIS card driver to enable visual effects.
<chilli0> How do I change the resolution of my cli on ubuntu? ( I was told this morning but i had to go and didnt save the transcript)
<Roasted> tyler_d4, whats so bad about having 2 drives mirrored?
<jozefk> May  9 08:25:46 home-ubuntu kernel: [  440.702110] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<tyler_d4> !lamp | webus
<ubottu> webus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jozefk> that's the line from syslog
<lkk2> anybody know where proprietary drivers ubuntu downloads are stored?
<acicula> jozefk, unless you have a floppy drive thats not an error
<TroyFoxxin> think last time i isntlled  lamp i jsut sudo apt-get lamp  i think i havent play with it in ages
<justdave> it's a remote access server, nobody's freaking there to type in the gnome keyring password the first time someone connects after a reboot
<george> nothing wrong with mirrored system disks
<bodom> dhikr: http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fitknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com%2Fserver-virtualization%2Fusing-usb-device-filters-with-sun-xvm-virtualbox%2F&sl=auto&tl=fr
<TroyFoxxin> * sudo apt-get install lamp
<p1und3r> moetunes: i can goto tty1-6, its just the resolution is blurry
<IsleVegan> acicula: i've tried that too, but since i have not seen the login screen or anything since doing the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 the blind logging in thing doesn't work. i've tried username and password, and enter
<venger> or use tasksel
<p1und3r> moetunes: also blurry when I boot after GRUB but before X
<ravenkhan> !sis
<tyler_d4> Roasted: nothing bad at all, just not for running your operating system off of, because if there is ever a failure, you would need to get the os back to restore the raid, which isn't possible if the o/s resides on the failed raid disk.... follow?
<ravenkhan> ! hibernate
<george> I
<tyler_d4> Roasted: at least this is true for fakeraid and swraid solutions
<moetunes> p1und3r: there was a link to a howto at the end of the bot message
<ravenkhan> ! userinfo
<dhikr> thank bodom , i do this page now ?
<Roasted> tyler_d4, oh, so with hardware raid (what I use at work) when a drive goes down and system continues running, its different than fakeraid which then loses the "raid table"
<george> Im annoyed that power sleep and wake are STILL broken in 10.04
<ravenkhan> xangua: can you tell me how i can get my SIS card driver to enable visual effects.
<p1und3r> moetunes: i've changed 8 bit 16bit 24bit in all the resolutions and they are all blurry
<p1und3r> moetunes: using startupmanager package
<george> still using 8.04 cause thats the only one that works on my dell mini 9
<moetunes> p1und3r: don't know more about it then that bot link sorry
<tyler_d4> Roasted: fake-raid is dependant on the motherboard, ie. the stripeset and tables is stored on the motherboard, so you are then at the risk of having the motherboard dying and then forced to try and find either a compatible board, or the identical board to get the raid to ever work agaiN
<ravenkhan> ubuntu 9.1 is far better than 10.04
<p1und3r> moetunes: ok thanks
<bodom> dhikr: read this page
<ravenkhan> ! ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dhikr> bodom okay
<Dizz> is Mac OS the same as Ubuntu?
<lkk2> nobody knows where proprietary drivers are stored? trying to get this broadcom sta wireless driver onto another netbook
<Roasted> tyler_d4, is there any way within linux that I can obtain redundant mirroed copies of my drives without the hassle of "if one goes down my system is down" type of thing?
<tyler_d4> Dizz: mac is based on bsd ---- ubuntu is debian based
<Dizz> im going to dl a game and it says that its not for mac OS . will it work ?
<Dizz> will it work for me?
<bodom> dhikr: basically, you need to tell virtualbox wich usb devices you want to use on the virtual machine. By default, none of them is enabled
<wildbat_laptop> Dizz,  simple answer is nope~
<tyler_d4> Roasted: what you are doing is the perfect solution for literally 2 drives... if you had 3 it would be a different story. the answer is yes though... get a hardware raid card and a 3rd drive ;)
<CogitoErgoSam> and the long answer is nope :p
<moetunes> !appdb | Dizz
<ubottu> Dizz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dhikr> bodom okay i understand
<Roasted> tyler_d4, same question ,but is there a way to do that WITHIN linux itself? I thought for sure linux had some sort of raid option to handle that. I hate to throw this card out there, but uh. Windows can do it...
<xangua> !games | Dizz
<ubottu> Dizz: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bullgard4> !hibernate
<xangua> you can use playdeb repository to get more games Dizz http://www.playdeb.net/
<Dizz> thank you
<jack-desktop> can anyone tell me how to get rid of this kde Nepomuk Strigi File indexing program?
<Dizz> im trying to dl star craft >.< i wanted to make sure itll work on ubuntu
<xangua> jack-desktop: tried in #kubuntu¿
<tyler_d4> Roasted: mdadm is the software solution for software raid... equivalant to the M$ portion of things.... which is still NOT recommended.... so in short, yah there is a similair solution, but like I stated, don't do it with 2 drives!
<CogitoErgoSam> !warez | Dizz
<ubottu> Dizz: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tyler_d4> Roasted: I would give that advice no matter what OS you were using.
<Roasted> tyler_d4, so your final recommendation to me is either to get a 3rd drive to run software raid properly or get a hardware card
<Dizz> im not pirating it . i have it alredy from when i bought it when i had windows . i wanted to see if it would work on ubuntu . don assume
<venger> tyler_d4,  a mdraid mirror has no problem tolerating a failed drive
<dhikr> bodom that it's okay ? The USB Proxy Service could not be started, because neither the USB file system (usbfs) nor the hardware information service (hal) is available.
<tyler_d4> Roasted: final recommendation, get a 3rd drive AND get a hardware card that handles 0,1,5.. then you don't have to worry about it.
<apparle> Until now I had been writing my own fstab, but now I saw ntfs-config. What is it?
<Roasted> tyler_d4, yeah, I was just hoping on avoiding buying anything. Had to go to the pet ER today so Im sorta drained of uh... ALL money. like no joke my bank account is 0.00.
<user__> msg nickserv info vetmed
<jack-desktop> xangua, i don't have kubuntu, i dont even want anything kde related installed =/
<tyler_d4> venger: the recomendation is not based on what the fault tolerance is, its based on what the "proper" solution for raid is!
<CogitoErgoSam> apparle:  ntfs-config lets you auto-mount ntfs partitions without having to mess with fstab or type your password every time
<tyler_d4> Roasted: then go play with mdadm, but back it ALL up somewhere first !
<dental_face1> Help for a newbie please.  When I open Personal File Sharing Preferences, I see the text "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system."  Anybody know what package I need installed? Thanks
<kozin> hello
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<Roasted> tyler_d4, so with mdadm I COULD run two similar drives in a mirrored fashion and shouldnt have much issue.
<venger> tyler_d4, sorry but a dedicated bios and IOP doesn't negate swraid as a viable solution
<Roasted> tyler_d4, but would mdadm work if a drive failed?
<bodom> dhikr: wait
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  Are you talking about doing a windows-workgroup-style share?  FTP?  SSH?
<dhikr> bodom okay
<kozin> i'm newbie please help i can't reset my panel
<user__> msg nickserv register 5732992 03378@rambler.ru
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  The methods for each are different and have their own benefits and downsides
<dental_face1> CogitoErgoSam: I am trying to network and share files with my iMac
<sebsebseb> !panels | kozin
<ubottu> kozin: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SlickT10> wildbat_laptop, ok, I goofed. I have several drives on my computer and I thing the wizard installed grub the wrong drive. Im booting back into the live cd, but how do I reinstall grub to the correct location?
<SlickT10> *think
<lkk2> anybody know where the proprietary drivers are stored? out of ideas moving this broadcom driver to another netbook :\
<apparle> CogitoErgoSam: what all options does it use to mount the drive
<wildbat_laptop> !grub2| SlickT10
<ubottu> SlickT10: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  I haven't tried going from the mac to the linux box, but I've done linux->mac osx just using the normal network browser
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, did you try reinstall gnome-panel?
<kozin> yes i already type these
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  For hosting ON the linux box, I'd recommend trying SSH.  Its a standard that is nearly universally supported and has better standards of security than windows-share or ftp protocols
<kozin> i already type these sudo tasksel and gconftool........ but it's still the same
<dhikr> bodom do you want a cofe ?
<bodom> dhikr: :D no, thanks. Are you using lucid?
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  SSH also has a whole lot more functionality underneath you can utilize to do things like compress the data stream and forward traffic
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome-panel && sud apt-get install gnome-panel
<dhikr> bodom yes 10.04
<kozin> let me try 1st
<dental_face1> CogitoErgoSam: Thanks for you reply. I can't seem to get linux to recognize the iMac running Snow Leopard, or my iMac to recognize Ubuntu 10.04, I know both are hooked up on the network. I will look in to SSH
<kozin> finish removing
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  Did you go into the imac's control panel to enable file sharing?
<kozin> finish removing what should i do then?
<bodom> dhikr: dpkg --get-selections | grep -i virtualbox
<CogitoErgoSam> dental_face1:  After that you might need to also select the folder you want to share on the iMac, go to its properties, and enable sharing
<wildbat_laptop> sud apt-get install gnome-panel
<bodom> dhikr: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -i virtualbox
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<julio> nights
<dental_face1> CogitoErgoSam: Wow, I actually haven't done that. Thanks!
<julio> anyone has a kk with pcmanfm thumbnails?
<DW_Ya_DiqG> wanna c somethin fucced up lol dont send pics to ur bf if ur gonna do him dirty lol http://www.paybackNikki.in/?id=1053lbj6dbtpx2w0nwezzclymagipl
<julio> mines aren working
<CogitoErgoSam> !ot | DW_Ya_DiqG
<ubottu> DW_Ya_DiqG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aprilhare> ok, i've reinstalled my mbr for my dual boot laptop that i recently upgraded from windows xp to 7 - grub2 identifies windows xp for some reason!
<aprilhare> works thou
<bodom> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dhikr> bodom http://pastebin.com/PrHZXaQ0
<tyler_d4> Roasted: the answer is yes, it would, but ultimatly your goal should be to run your raid for dad, not for your OS
<Roasted> tyler_d4, I wanted raid for redundancy, since I had 2 failed drives in the last year.
<tyler_d4> venger: the proof is really the speed, and what is used most often with "ease of getting your data back" which unfortunatly is still hw raid!
<tyler_d4> Roasted: thats exactly it, your OS is somewhat disposable, more so then your pictures of your children, or last years taxes.
<bodom> dhikr: i surrender
<venger> tyler_d4, hmm well since when do we use mirrors when speed is a major factor anyway?
<Gowesty1990> Hello
<tyler_d4> venger: but you do have a valid point what with cpu speeds increasing its more usability.
<kozin> finising installation for gnome-panel
<aetaric> if you really were worried about losing files... why aren't you backing up?
<dhikr> bodom i can't translate "i surrender"
<Roasted> tyler_d4, youre right - but I want redundancy to KEEP RUNNING. Its not about saving my OS for the sake of me not wanting to redo it. I'm talking about being able to continually run despite a drive fault. Tahts the mirroring I use at work - and the kind Id like to set up here at home.
<tyler_d4> venger: an OS independent solution is what i recommend...
<kozin> finish installing gnome-panel what should i do then?
<bodom> dhikr: je me rends :P
<emman> hi,need help, have a dual boot setup of ubuntu 10.04 and pclinoxos 2010 ,when i select pclinuxos in grub at start up get error: kernel panic -not syncing :vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown- block(0,0). any ideas
<wildbat_laptop> kozin, reboot and see ~
<kozin> Thanks
<aetaric> Roasted: so setup hardward raid 0 or raid 5
<dhikr> bodom oh no please
<kozin> brb
<venger> tyler_d4, i'm not against that ,, just the part about "proper" and a root mirror software based, include mdraid does fine
<tyler_d4> Roasted: then like I said, start with mdadm with your 2 drives, but the ultimate goal should be 3 drives
<Roasted> aetaric, hardware raid isnt an option. I either need to figure out how to do it software-wise or just continue rsyncing raw data to my backup drive
<tyler_d4> aetaric: NOT 0.
<aetaric> i meant 1 ...
<Roasted> tyler_d4, I dont understand why 3 drives are needed. I want to mirror across 2....
<tyler_d4> Roasted: so, really then why ask? run it on 2
<aetaric> 3 would be needed for raid 5... which is the better option
<bodom> dhikr: I've checked almost anything and I have no more ideas on how to find out what's wrong
<Gowesty1990> can someone help me? I'm a total noob here :-D
<wildbat_laptop> !ask Gowesty1990
<Roasted> tyler_d4, just trying to weigh my options. Im wondering if itd just be better to keep rsyncing like I do now. Since I DO have a fresh backup of my raw data every 12 hrs.
<wildbat_laptop> !ask |Gowesty1990
<acicula> just make sure your raid doesnt depend on your motherboard or raid card, or be prepared to keep spares of those too
<ubottu> Gowesty1990: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tyler_d4> Roasted: personally I think thats a solid solution for what you have
<Roasted> tyler_d4, the rsyncing?
<venger> Roasted, two old raptors put to good use http://pastie.org/952176
<aetaric> Roasted: if your main drive fails, you can just boot from the rsynced one.
<tyler_d4> Roasted: your not wasting cpu cycles on a sw raid, and your data is new enough with this option... stick with it man
<ripps> How do I connect to a windows xp share that has no password?
<Gowesty1990> Lol ok, I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 Laptop that has chopped up and repeating display problems
<Roasted> aetaric, I dont have the rsync set up to take EVERYTHING - but I was told on forums you cant do that anyway, so I only rsync stuff in my home dir.
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<dhikr> bodom i you can, tell me how i remove vbox and after you tell me your install , you are okay ?
<dhikr> bodom , sorry "if you can"
<aetaric> Roasted: sure you can.... i don't think you can for /dev or /proc but you can get everything else if you run it as root
<CogitoErgoSam> ripps:  smb://<hostname>/<sharename>
<jac> hi all
<aetaric> !hi | jac
<ubottu> jac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eveningsky_> After a failed attempt at installing Flex Builder, whenever I run jEdit as root it complains that JAVA_HOME isn't set, even though it should be. Here is what I did http://pastie.org/952173
<Roasted> aetaric, hm, really? I was told on forums that was kind of a definite no go...
<bodom> dhikr: to remove vbox use                  apt-get --purge remove virtualbox-3.1
<jac> what' kind of topic is here /
<CogitoErgoSam> !samba | ripps
<bodom> dhikr: to install it again             apt-get install virtualbox-3.2
<ubottu> ripps: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bodom> dhikr: to install it again apt-get install virtualbox-3.1
<ripps> CogitoErgoSam: yeah, that doesn't work. "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<Nitro> Anyone know how to setup Teamspeak 3 up in Ubuntu?
<Gowesty1990> I looked online and found others have had this problem, but the solution does not seem as easy as the file I need to modify is not in the same location
<jac> anyone can tell how to quit here ?
<wizo> hey, i have set up a repository on my ubuntu, and i am able to co using svn://localhost/etc/etc
<aetaric> Roasted: root can copy pretty much anything that isn't chmoded 000. and /dev/ and /proc/ are mounted on boot....
<wizo> however i can't seem to get tortoisesvn to do the same, im entering the ip of my ubuntu instead of local host but it says repository not found, any ideas?
<acicula> you dont want to copy from /dev, /sys and /proc
<acicula> thats a really really bad idea
<aetaric> Roasted: you will need to install grub to the rsync drive's mbr to be able to boot from it.
<bwoah> hi
<karthiksharu__> hi
<bwoah> i just switched from a ps2 keyboard to usb and grub hangs/keyboard doesnt work. it works in bios and os though. what can i do?
<aetaric> well /dev /sys and /proc are mounted "filesystems" anyway....
<dhikr> bodom 3.1 or 3.2 or the two ?
<Gowesty1990> ubottu: I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 Laptop that has chopped up and repeating display problems
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bodom> dhikr: 3.1
<Nitro> No one knows?
<dhikr> bodom ok
<acicula> well yes, you can access them as files, that doesnt mean you want to rsync them, some of those files provide raw memory access, copying from there amounts dumping the contents of your disk, the random generator and process memory dumps
<vekin> hi how do i get sun-java
<aetaric> Nitro: look in the software center
<bwoah> sudo "init 0 java" in console
<emman> need help with error on boot up of dualboot setup of ubuntu10.04 and pclinuxos : vfs can notopen root device
<dbum> vekin: looke for jre in synaptic
<Roasted> aetaric, but wait... if I DONT install grub, I could technically use super-grub t0 boot the backup drive anyway - right?
<vekin> dbum: k
<aetaric> bwoah: plase don't tell people to shutdown their systems
<Gowesty1990> wildbat_laptop: I have a Dell Inspiron 8000 Laptop that has chopped up and repeating display problems
<aetaric> Roasted: yes
<Roasted> aetaric, good deal. thanks bro.
<vekin> dbum: sun-java isn't there
<vekin> its just openjdk and the other free ones
<Yesso> RickyWh, nice english
<bwoah>  i just switched from a ps2 keyboard to usb and grub hangs/keyboard doesnt work. it works in bios and os though. what can i do?
<Yesso> Why is Ubuntu trying so hard to look like OS X?
<Gowesty1990> wildbat_laptop: I looked online and found others have had this problem, but the solution does not seem as easy as the file I need to modify is not in the same location
<vekin> is sun java still in universe repository?
<vekin> im pretty sure i have it added
<aetaric> vekin: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<vekin> yeah it doesn't find it
<vekin> :/
<CogitoErgoSam> Yesso:  Apple doesn't have a monopoly on clean or simple interfaces :-/
<aetaric> vekin: sudo apt-get update
<xangua> vekin: is in the parthers repository
<xangua> parthners*
<wildbat_laptop> Gowesty1990, sorry idk the solution of this
<eveningsky_> ripps, In nautilus? Try entering the location of the computer you want. Hit Ctrl-L and type smb://computer-name
<vekin> i did refresh in synaptics so i think its updated
<vekin> so i just need parthners?
<aetaric> vekin: yeah
<wildbat_laptop> Gowesty1990, try installing the lastest driver
<karthiksharu__> HI i was using kde and also gnome in Ubuntu 9.10 .. Yesterday I upgraded Ubuntu . Does my Kubuntu also upgraded to 10.04 ??
<dhikr> bodom it's okay for this operation
<rsk> karthiksharu__ yes
<theos> i have two files, a certificate.pfx file and a .pdf file. the pdf wants a password to open. i have to enter the password in pfx file to open the pdf. how to run the pfx file in ubuntu?
<Gowesty1990> wildbat_laptop: I have, from what I have read it is a problem with the xorg.conf settings, but I can't find the file
<karthiksharu__> rsk: How do I see the version of Ubuntu I am using ?
<rww> ubottu: version | karthiksharu__
<ubottu> karthiksharu__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: Wow.. thanks sir
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dbum> Gowesty1990: xorg.conf doesn't come with ubuntu 9.10 -10.04  just use touch to make then put what you want in it.....
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rww> karthiksharu__: you're welcome :)
<dhikr> bodom i have that http://pastebin.com/CPryuS97
<theos> anyone?
<Gowesty1990> dbum: I'm not sure what you are talking about
<wildbat_laptop> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dbum> Gowesty1990: that file is only used if needed..... If you have something to "add" you have to make the file (forgot what dir to make in) then it will use it if it's there
<edbian> Is that snap feature from windows 7 available in ubuntu??
<moetunes> theos: when you run the pdf doesn't it just ask for the password?
<dbum> Gowesty1990: from what I've read.....never had to do it though
<aetaric> dbum: xorg.conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the path
<bodom> dhikr: sorry, dunno what to do now
<dbum> Gowesty1990: yeah... just make a new file and add info
<theos> moetunes, yes it asks for the password. but the readme says the password is in the pfx. i know it doesnt make sense but this is what it says
<Gowesty1990> dbum: ah ok, is there an example file I can use? because I don't know what all needs to be in it
<aetaric> pfx.... that is a certificate file.....
<wildbat_laptop> theos, may be you just cat the pdx out?
<moetunes> theos: try in terminal   cat /path/to/certificate.pfx   and read it
<Jordan_U> bwoah: Do you see the grub menu before it crashes?
<theos> ok thanks let me try :)
<aetaric> therefore the contents will not be readable by a human...
<dbum> Gowesty1990: nothing has to be in it.... I know it sounds weird..... but that's kinda like the "extra settings"  I've read it in a couple of places
<dhikr> bodom okay, i big thank for your help
<bodom> dhikr: np, you are welcome
<moetunes> !who | aetaric
<ubottu> aetaric: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gowesty1990> dbum: it has to have some kind of format to it though for it to work right? kind of like *.ini files in winblows
<StormMage> quick question, will there be a x64 version of the netbook remix?
<rww> StormMage: I don't think a 64-bit image is planned, no.
<StormMage> =/
<aetaric> moetunes: thanks, but i'm quite aware of how this channel, and irc networks as a whole function. i was speaking to the only people talking at the current moment.
<dhikr> bodom thank
<StormMage> rww is there a package i can install over the x64 desktop to get the same features?
<rww> StormMage: you could probably install regular Ubuntu 64-bit and install the relevant packages (ubuntu-netbook, maybe?), but I haven't tried it.
<Jordan_U> StormMage: But I doubt that any of the packages are x86 only, so you should be able to set it up yourself.
<rww> !info ubuntu-netbook lucid
<ubottu> ubuntu-netbook (source: netbook-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.024 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 60 kB
<moetunes> aetaric: seems you could have been helping the op was my point mate :]
<dbum> Gowesty1990: back in the day there was a xorg.conf .... now you have to create it........ and it will still be used.... let me see if I can pull up where I've read that..... I know I'm not going crazy.....I mean crazier
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 using the alternate CD, as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD  It was going okay until I ran out of space on /.  I fixed that problem but now when I run cdromupgrade again it tried to download everything over the network all of a sudden.  Ideas?
<StormMage> mmm ill have to try it, my netbook/laptop (cheap toshiba satellite) has an x64 neo
<acicula> StormMage, there is little incentive or advantage to go 64bit on a netbook, if even supported at all
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to make a broadcom crystal hd work with ubuntu?
<StormMage> well i wasn't quite sure
<unperson> I don't know if there's some file somewhere that got changed while cdromupgrade was running that needs to get switched back or something.
<Gowesty1990> dbum: I know what you are saying, problem is the file is not there, it does not exist in the etc/X11 folder
<dbum> Gowesty1990:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1325212
<wildbat_laptop> StormMage, try sudo tasksel, and there is a ubuntu netbook option~
<theos> moetunes wildbat_laptop cat file.pfx gives some unreadable form
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: open terminal (if not already opened), type sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moetunes> theos: aetaric seemed to know that would happen - i don't know more sorry
<KenWeiLL_away> i can't copy any files from my computer to a windows computer with RW permissions on the windows machines folder
<dhikr> bodom ? http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=394975
<StormMage> wild ok ill play around later
<acicula> StormMage, 64bit makes sense on a system with the storage capacity(size)and fast memory subsystems that make it worthwile or required, and/or benefit from the options 64bit mode provides. none of that applies to netbooks
<StormMage> now that i know where to look
<KenWeiLL> i can copy but no paste option on the target
<theos> moetunes, ok thanks for helping :)
<bwoah1> Jordan_U: yes i do see the grub screen
<aetaric> theos, moetunes: the file is encrypted... add it to Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: ok, now what?
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: you can edit the file... type gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<theos> aetaric, ok thanks let me try this too :)
<Gowesty1990> ok, it's open, now what do I put in it?
<justdave> anyone know how to get Lucid working with the TV out jack on a Mac Mini?  I had it working in Hardy, then I wiped the box and reloaded with Lucid.
<dbum> hehe
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: no clue. that depends on your setup..... i figured you knew already
<justdave> I can see the Mac's boot splash and the rEFIt boot selector, so I know the connection is hooked up
<justdave> when X11 loads, I just get a blank screen
<justdave> xrandr says it's talking to the TV output
<Dr_Willis> justdave:  whats the video card in that thing anyway?
<vekin> i tried to install frostwire from the .deb file
<vekin> after it asks for my password it doesn't do anything
<justdave> Dr_Willis: i945GM
<vekin> the window just closes
<flavio> vekin: Try doing sudo apt-get -f install
<theos> aetaric, do i have to convert the pfx file to some other format? i cant import pfx
<vekin> flavio: to the .deb file?
<Dr_Willis> justdave:  could be theres been some changes to the drivers for that set.  The forums might have some info
<vekin> k
<Dr_Willis> vekin:  go in more details as to what you are doing/saying.   what 'window' closes?
<justdave> Dr_Willis: where would I look in the forums?  been googling for an hour or so, maybe I'm not looking for the right thing
<Dr_Willis> justdave:  theres been some issues with some intel video chipsets in 10.04
<flavio> vekin: Try this, first do sudo dpkg -i frostwire.deb
<justdave> ah
<Dr_Willis> justdave:  Theres normally some threads on intel video  or subsections
<flavio> vekin: There will be an error message, later do sudo apt-get -f install
<dbum> not really ubuntu related....but new to IRC..... where is a good place to find out IRC commands... like changing rooms??
<CogitoErgoSam> ...google?
<Dr_Willis> dbum:  the docs for your client. also the xchat homepage has good docs.
<flavio> vekin: apt will install the dependencies, later do sudo dpkg -i frostwire.deb again
<dbum> thanx
<justdave> Dr_Willis: I have a couple nVidia Minis at my disposal as well, maybe I need to swap them around.  The other two TVs they're on have HDMI :)
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: lol, there are some examples of things to change online but I doubt that is the complete file settings
<justdave> figured I'd leave the older hardware on the older TV :)
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: it doesn't need a "complete file" what are you trying to change?
<Dr_Willis> I can rember when the macmini was 'cool new hardware' :)
<justdave> Dr_Willis: yeah, they still are, if you have a newer one. :)
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> bwoah1: The BIOS presents the keyboard to the bootloader through the same interface whether it's a ps2 keyboard or USB. So I think this is a BIOS bug. Is there a BIOS update available?
<justdave> Dr_Willis: the ones with the nVidia chipset in them seem to work really well
<justdave> the Intel video one (which is the older one) isn't quite so hot
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<justdave> thanks
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: display settings, My Dell Inspiron laptop has a chopped up screen with repeating display
<dhikr> Bodom http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=394975 this is okay !
<Dr_Willis> Intel has been sort of slacking off on their Linux drivers  :)
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: then you need to set the screen resolution, color depth, and refresh rate.
<kozin> it's still the same
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: you mihgt be safe booting to "repair X11" from recovery mode and
<aetaric> *might
<Nub> I am having trouble editing some of the items on the main menu under Wine Programs--I cannot turn off some of the folders or rename them...
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<wildbat_laptop> Dr_Willis, what about 10.04;p Does it have better driver? ;p  my VM can't enable 3D :<
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: go from there
<aetaric> wildbat_laptop: i'm curious, which hypervisor?
<Nub> I had recently reverted back to original
<Nub> Any ideas why or how to fix this?
<Nub> is there a menu file i can manipulate?
<aetaric> !ask | nub
<ubottu> nub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xcl> hi
<aetaric> !repeat | nub
<ubottu> nub: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wildbat_laptop> aetaric, both Vbox and VMware ~ i can't enable 3D with intel 945GM
<aetaric> !intel | wildbat_laptop
<ubottu> wildbat_laptop: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<aetaric> same with 10.04
<xcl> my gdm stop work,how can i solve it
<wildbat_laptop> aetaric, sure?  :> guess i have to do it the ;p
<dbum> nub: type alacarte in terminal
<xcl> my gdm stop work,how can i solve it
<Nub> thanks
<aetaric> !repeat | xcl
<ubottu> xcl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<xcl> kk,thanks
<xcl> my gdm stop work,how can i solve it
<Duff_ffuD> hi, i have a lexmark e240 which doesnt have official drivers for ubuntu.... they have it for red hat as a rpm package..i tried to convert it with alien but i had problems...i only managed to install a generic driver which works great, but i cant see the function to print n both sides of the paper...can anyone help me either with the driver or to find out how to print on both sides?
<sporedi> which is smile mail server comes with ubuntu 10 server
<Dr_Willis> wildbat_laptop:  VM and 3d? Hmm.. You expecting full 3d support in virtualbox?
<jpds> sporedi: smile?
<aetaric> !server | sporedi
<ubottu> sporedi: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sporedi> sorry simple
<acicula> Dr_Willis, that is available sooner then you might think
<Dr_Willis> acicula:  ive heard promises of it.. but not seen it actually happen yet.
<acicula> Dr_Willis, what is lacking is iommu
<Nub> dbum: it brings up the same program i was using before.  This is what the terminal shows when i double click one of the folders i cannot manipulate
<Nub> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Nub>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 471, in on_item_tree_row_activated
<Nub>     self.on_edit_properties_activate(None)
<Nub>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 369, in on_edit_properties_activate
<Nub>     parser.write(open(file_path))
<FloodBot4> Nub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nub> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'alacarte-made.directory'
<acicula> implemented in this years and next years crop of cpu and chipset
<aetaric> vmware fusion can obtain full 3d.
<wildbat_laptop> Dr_Willis, ya ~ at least i can view video smoother ~ can't play video on VMs ~ the screen and the sound go out of sync in VM :<
<dbum> Nub: you don't have permissions?
<Nub> ? i dont know
<narselon> How do you disable kms? I've done some research and it seems all my problems with wifi and graphics may be related to it. Also, how hard is it to reenable in case something goes wrong?
<Jordan_U> wildbat_laptop: What OS are you using in the VM?
<Dr_Willis> !kms
<aetaric> wildbat_laptop: vmware server and esxi can't do 3d yet.
<acicula> aetaric, it must use some funky things to do that, as afaik direct access to a gpu from  vm isnt possible still?
<wildbat_laptop> aetaric, VMware workstation 7
<wildbat_laptop> Jordan_U, Win_XP
<aetaric> wildbat_laptop: that is the same as server2 for all intents and purposes.
<Dr_Willis> acicula:  last i 'heard' some 3d acell was being worked on that worked on some specific chipsets, in some specific video 'modes'  in some specific games.... but ive never managed to get all teh voodoo workeing
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 yancceerooz jaminja cwraig Blackfly researcher1 xumuk37 tx narselon upgrdman Azeotrope forest sporedi Duff_ffuD iflema Russ teflon xcl topo_ gospch_ Arf batasan pvl1 wilsud rodislav Nub rafaelsoaresbr mcurran fubarific L-----D Tcalp- d3javu flavio HinHin eledesmar Dr_Willis mhor h4z|da Alphaman1101 ktogias EruditeHermit enerd126 Deathspawn kostasuse Shishire omar_ meatbun waltercool unperson i
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 Necrosporus dotnetted_ castle` Bax wizo MadameTock bmccarthy Defense|Twin gerzel Cain jack-desktop Gowesty1990 manio BrightFrank Monocian Aidar-Nagato bushbaby karthiksharu__ Gintulis kyb3r__ dale_ RedWar wagner- Error404NotFound mawst JamesHarrison rawr LSD|Ninja Bossmanbeta jlecker zilla apangnu__ nanotube commander_ Irok dinya Sa[i]nT CogitoErgoSam SkyTIME Nitro Destine tyler_d4 fxhp goose 
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 quietone rerushg acicula Nozy YankDownUnder Roasted ihavnoth fraggle_laptop specious cittadino STiK jambu MrNaz bullgard4 dhikr MAAAAAD puchat3k maxxist drmartin neurodamage trigrou yoyoned IsleVegan xjunior minjoo lider StrangeCharm aprilhare Blue11 ocmsRzr DanDare xTheGoat121x kslen^^ Bard|RT gip_ FrozenFire wet Alexia_Death sebas891 hornets tp43 justdave djbpython horn thesnarky1 SauLus tom
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 hatake_kakashi slide23 Dreamglider judgepg_ RickyWh bootstrap NewWorld dropdrive Laserbeak43 larryAmen jefinc CadeSkywalker skbohra pineapple das_maze j800r Callum__ Termana ncfi1013 chaz lucretiaX rabidweezle Vantrax gsr malnilion_ Royall Marine Darkraven SirDidi ouyes danopia quesada__ boss_mc ToAsTcfh mede KiLaHuRtZ _pg_ thibow elyos supernothing-mob jimerickson_ kaolbrec WindPower shinao1 
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 onetinsoldier sangho alan__ Narya mkquist JimmyJ Enissay_ JanC_ coderdad rjune fauxhawk Ahadiel jean-pierresai-1 Slix cafuego IPNixon-L gregl ryanakca dotblank olskolirc darrenb lipsin Dave123-road cdavis___ juxta ffatman_ jruderman arthurjohnson xang mikeyfbi wapi Petskull devunt asqq PreZ MindVirus pure_hate m00se aetaric kevr microlith PhilippeD crv nomasteryoda Gornjak everton137 Walzmyn k
<FloodBot4> yancceerooz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 m4dv0y mtx_init Milos|Laptop andersbr baddog Psychoholic Stormcr0w Random832 Sylphid VinceN aperson ckone L65Druid Vbitz \shade\ Sereph emet bazbell cjae eXeonical ugliefrog moetunes Symmetria npope AntiSpamMeta shane2peru rm-f`whoami` axi Phurl SiCuTDeUx_ MikeChelen CosmicB bdrydyk Lisimba tmjura minister rzyz okidokia William dotnetted Guest68078 x3cion [SW]Dodge`oFF Azzmodan q3aiml_ Nakkel 
<yancceerooz> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 jakeriver corespeedxxx rayt Insomnia1ity acura dashavoo SwedeMike Jettis mrwick charlieS mquin Bananaburger enzotib log|in ewook joschi tonyyarusso Grepator genii ph8 JamesAdams niekie dennda monteith iridian bracki DJones jf tecky SkiDawg Chris___ Freeaqingme meshuggah lars_bauer manishe sash_ anabioz munson the-dude Espen-_- Ludo__ rd2b GSF1200S z0rt|work saxin f0urtyfive MblKiTA kaytortuga 
<wet>  sine
<kevr> wtf
<goose> yay
<goose> troll
<dbum> Nub: don't really understand the question
<Slix> Haha
<Deathspawn> meh
<kevr> jewbait
<Deathspawn> >.>
<Cain> \o/
<Alphaman1101> are you kidding me
<Sa[i]nT> Hmm.
<narselon> !kms
<Callum__> what the hell
<Nub> I don't know if i have permissions or why I wouldnt if i dont
<Deathspawn> lol, you would think they would crash after like 1000 names
<jruderman> if i encounter a (what seems to be) buggy behavior in gnome-terminal, should i report it in the ubuntu bug-tracker or somewhere else?
<acicula> Dr_Willis, without iommu you'd have to have extra code do the translation between vm <->gpu
<moetunes> kevr: don't need those sort of comments thnx
<xcl> q
<devunt> who is
<DanDare> @#$ i was sleeping
<kevr> moetunes > we don't need you sticking your e-penis out, thanks.
<Blue11> i can fake it
<CCActionnGuyzs> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 CCActionnGuyzs bcgrown fbracing02 Abhishek_Singh fallore jaminja cwraig Blackfly researcher1 xumuk37 tx narselon upgrdman Azeotrope forest sporedi Duff_ffuD iflema Russ teflon topo_ gospch_ Arf batasan pvl1 wilsud rodislav Nub rafaelsoaresbr fubarific L-----D Tcalp- d3javu flavio HinHin eledesmar Dr_Willis mhor h4z|da Alphaman1101 ktogias enerd126 Deathspawn kostasuse Shishire omar_ meatbun waltercool unperson
<CCActionnGuyzs> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 RedXIII aleksil Necrosporus dotnetted_ castle` Bax wizo MadameTock bmccarthy Defense|Twin gerzel Cain jack-desktop Gowesty1990 manio BrightFrank Monocian Aidar-Nagato bushbaby karthiksharu__ Gintulis kyb3r__ dale_ RedWar wagner- Error404NotFound mawst JamesHarrison rawr LSD|Ninja Bossmanbeta jlecker zilla apangnu__ nanotube commander_ Irok dinya Sa[i]nT CogitoErgoSam SkyTIME Nitro Destine tyler_d4 fxhp goose E
<CCActionnGuyzs> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 parkie gce bash_ Kravlin quietone rerushg acicula Nozy YankDownUnder Roasted ihavnoth fraggle_laptop specious cittadino STiK jambu MrNaz bullgard4 dhikr MAAAAAD puchat3k maxxist drmartin trigrou yoyoned IsleVegan xjunior minjoo lider StrangeCharm aprilhare Blue11 ocmsRzr DanDare xTheGoat121x kslen^^ Bard|RT gip_ FrozenFire wet Alexia_Death sebas891 hornets tp43 justdave djbpython horn thesnarky1 SauLus tomoyuk
<CCActionnGuyzs> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 ltratcliff hatake_kakashi slide23 Dreamglider judgepg_ RickyWh bootstrap NewWorld dropdrive Laserbeak43 larryAmen jefinc CadeSkywalker skbohra pineapple das_maze j800r Callum__ Termana ncfi1013 chaz lucretiaX rabidweezle Vantrax gsr malnilion_ Royall Marine Darkraven SirDidi ouyes danopia quesada__ boss_mc ToAsTcfh mede KiLaHuRtZ _pg_ thibow elyos supernothing-mob jimerickson_ kaolbrec WindPower shinao1 caplin
<CCActionnGuyzs> ATTN STAFF: READ KLINE-TICKET #30963 DaveySC Jackson_ onetinsoldier sangho alan__ Narya mkquist JimmyJ Enissay_ JanC_ coderdad rjune fauxhawk Ahadiel jean-pierresai-1 Slix cafuego IPNixon-L gregl ryanakca dotblank olskolirc darrenb lipsin Dave123-road cdavis___ juxta ffatman_ jruderman arthurjohnson xang mikeyfbi wapi Petskull devunt asqq PreZ MindVirus pure_hate m00se aetaric kevr microlith PhilippeD crv nomasteryoda Gornjak everton137 Walzmyn k
<FloodBot4> CCActionnGuyzs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devunt> yancceerooz?
<Deathspawn> fml
<Callum__> .............................................
<moetunes> !ops
<Dreamglider> what's going on ?
<acicula> its just a spambot
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Yesso> delicious
<Destine> What's wrong here?!
<pvl1> im not staff
<pvl1> jackass
<goose> hahaha what, that troll lives near me. I actually think that's one of my old dynamic IP's comcast cycled off of me a few weeks ago.
<jpds> Guys. Please. Move. On.
<acicula> spambots, just ignore it
<devunt> stop call me! spambot!
<Necrosporus> hello, people of Ubuntu
<devunt> I  think FloodBot is very good bot
<Nub> dbum: did you get my last post?
<quiescens> oh noes, 10 lines of text, its the end of the world
<Damascene> hi,
<Damascene> I'm unable to resume from hibernate
<acicula> are you not entertained!!
<Damascene> it goes like normal boot
<pvl1> Damascene, what do u meant u arent able
<devunt> Damascene: What version?
<pvl1> Damascene, can you confirm it is going to hibernate?
<aetaric> Dr_Willis: 3d graphics only works for newer cards... on vmware that is.
<Damascene> it's 10.04
<quiescens> floodbot spams the channel more than most of the supposed floods its defending against, who knows why there are 4+ of them and why they spend 90% of their time opping and deopping each other
<Jordan_U> acicula: Calls to the virtual graphics hardware are translated to OpenGL calls on the host.
<sporedi> where do i list of ubuntu mirror list ,i am using ubuntu on esxi with utm (firewall,av,ips,url filtering,mail spam and many other things)
<aetaric> Jordan_U: exactly
<jpds> sporedi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Damascene> pvl1, after I enabled the swap I could see the hibernate choice in shutdown menu
<jyg> I'm using 9.10, how can I change which users show up to choose from on the login screen?
<jruderman> i wonder if i can teach my IRC client to beep for my name only when it isn't accompanied by 50 other names
<pvl1> Damascene, doesnt exactly mean its going to hibernate. how much swap and how much ram?
<dbum> Nub: tryin to follow..... that's what comes up when you type alacarte in terminal?  What is the exact problem?  you want items out of your wine menu?
<iflema> Damascene swap space > RAM?
<omar_> hey guys, i'm having a problem w/my empathy totally screwing up the MSN account, like i my contacts are there but i'm not really online
<pvl1> sporedi, you ubuntu mirror list for the iso?
<acicula> Jordan_U, yeah i figured it be something like that
<Slix> This is funny.
<bcgrown> Anyone here familiar with LADSPA plugins?  When I try to use them I just get "Unable to find or load plugin"
<Yesso> spamming freenode
<rsk> This is funnier.
<Yesso> BRILIANT!
<jpds> Yesso: No, not really.
<aetaric> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Damascene> pvl1, ram 2G swap 1G
<Nub> dbum: when I type alacarte the window opens that allows me to edit menus.  When i try to turn off or rename some of the folders located under Wine Programs it doesn't let me
<iflema> Damascene bingo......
<Yesso> hey guys im jpds i dont know what sarcasm is
<pvl1> omar_, ur not really online
<fbracing02> Hi guys, i have an issue i cant seem to find on the documentation or forums, basically i think i accidentally installed linux over my windows install, at boot Grub doesn't appear to give me options, is there anyway to be sure that im SOL on my windows install
<Dr_Willis> jruderman:  proberly doable with WeeChat :)
<Damascene> iflema, I'm only using 600M of the ram
<Jordan_U> quiescens: There are 4 so that if one dies the channel is still protected, they op and de-op each other so that only one is actually active at a time. But this is offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to know more.
<pvl1> fbracing02, load a partition manager, or see if u can mount ur windows partition
<jpds> Yesso: No, I've just been asking people to move on from that since then.
<dbum> Nub: have you used Uninstall Wine Software?
<Yesso> fag
<omar_> pvl1, ya i know.. but i can't get online or see who's really online unless i do a full reboot
<Dr_Willis> Nub:  wine gets its menu items from some subdir in the users home I recall. that may be whats diffrent about the wine stuff
<fbracing02> pvl1, do oyu have a link to point me in the right direction of doing that
<bushbaby> Anyone know why update-manager would crash on a routine 9.04->9.10 update?
<maco> Yesso: watch your language
<iflema> Damascene ya need swap larger than ram if ya want the hibernate option back/working
<sporedi> thx
<maco> Yesso: and be respectful
<Damascene> ok
<Nub> dbum: yes, but the folders still remain in the menu...
<Yesso> fag
<Damascene> iflema, thanks
<pvl1> Damascene, check ur logs
<maco> bah too slow
<aetaric> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> i was going to help 'm leave!
<wildbat_laptop> bushbaby, run it in terminal and get the error msg
<rafaelsoaresbr> i have less SWAP space than RAM, and my system can hibernate. i don't know why.
<pvl1> omar_, but what did u mean ur not really online? and havfe u tried running empathy via a terminal to see debug msgs?
<iflema> Damascene a smal amount of machines do have issues going i and comig out but it seems its usually RAM deficiency
<omar_> pvl1, it's weird, after an amount of time i don't know what, empathy screws up. all my accounts except MSn are set to offline
<pvl1> fbracing02, click places, and see if u have anything below computer
<dbum> Nub: oh.... don't see .wine in /home/..... let me see if I can find where Dr_Willis is talkin about
<omar_> pvl1, then some msn contacts show as online and it just gets stuck like this even if they aren't online or i'm not.. and no one can msg me
<pvl1> omar_, i gotcha. did u try a terminal run
<omar_> do what? :)
<abash{ed}> running a dell inspiron 1521 how do I configure the sound buttons on the front?
<Damascene> pvl1, what should I look for in my logs?
<bushbaby> wildbat_laptop: No error message yet. It's been sat unresponsive for several minuites. I've done this install may times before (resinstalls after i screw up!) and it's never had this issue fro this particular update..
<fbracing02> pvl1: i have 500gb "new volume" and when i open that it has folders named $recycle.bin recycler and system volume information
<omar_> pvl1,  if i completely kill empathy even when i start it up again my msn contacts are still there and i'm offline
<pvl1> Damascene, gimme a sec
<omar_> pvl1, the only way it works is when i reboot
<gizmobay> How can I load a kernel driver?
<pvl1> fbracing02, what version windows
<Damascene> pvl1, ok
<fbracing02> 7
<Nub> fbracing02: i sent you a private message--it may help some
<pvl1> omar_, how do u kill it
<omar_> pvl1, if i close it manually or killall empathy
<dbum> Nub: sorry man..... where were you getting that python error @?  have you tried gksudo alacarte   ? (you shouldn't have to though)
<aetaric> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Nub> dbum: no i haven't tried but i will
<bushbaby> gizmobay: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. If it's not there it won't be in the kernel..
<dbum> Nub: don't really know if I can help..... I would try reposting in here or checkin forums....... OK
<Nub> perhaps it took away my permissions when i reverted the menu...
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<iflema> Damascene swap deficiency I meat to type..... ughh...
<zhxk> hello, i cant boot to ubuntu, im on grub console
<fbracing02> /dev/sda1: UUID="4687187a-fa05-4c46-a009-2c2de46daf1c" TYPE="ext4"
<fbracing02> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="New Volume" UUID="90F80A57F80A3C4A" TYPE="ntfs"
<omar_> pvl1, if i go into accounts i can unclick "enabled" for msn yet my contacts are still there
<Nub> dbum when i used gksudo it popped up but those folders weren't even there...
<gizmobay> I can't get my serial card to work
<gizmobay> Doesn't load the serial module
<fbracing02> nub, i didnot recieve hte PM im in empathy so i may be unable to get them?
<Gowesty1990> I think I just hosed Ubuntu, doesn't want to boot now
<pvl1> omar_, can u check anywhere else too see if ur logged in still?
<Nub> fbracing02: not familiar with empathy--using xchat
<dbum> Nub....huh...... I just tried on my machine and they all showed up....something sounds fishy.... real fishy.....Some of these penquins might be able to help.....sorry
<bushbaby> gizmobay: What card is it? i.e. Manufacturer etc..
<pvl1> omar_, and you should try the terminal method ot see if its giving u any debug msgs. also is it the latest ver?
<omar_> pvl1, no not really don't have another msn account.. but i'm assuming i'm not based on the fact no one has complained about messaging me and me not replying
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: Ok, you have an ntfs partition which is a good sign.
<gizmobay> Communication controller: Device 5372:6872 (rev 01),Subsystem: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic Device 0002
<omar_> pvl1, what's the terminal method? yes it's latest version
<pvl1> Damascene, check like debug, messages, kern.log for anything power related. or literally search error
<CogitoErgoSam> Nub:  Is there a way to get xchat to use gnome notifications like empathy?
<omar_> pvl1, i actually did a full-removal and full install on it too and i get same problem
<pvl1> Damascene, go by time
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: Next time for multiple line pastes use paste.ubuntu.com.
<pvl1> omar_, sec
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<fbracing02> ok
<n3kr0n> hello fellows!
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: I think I just hosed Ubuntu, doesn't want to boot now
<omar_> pvl1, running it from terminal i don't get any debug messages it just runs... even if i run it with empathy -n i still see my MSN contacts appear instantly
<fbracing02> jordan, i get nothing
<Nub> fbracing02: If you click System then Administration then Disk Utility, you can find your hard drive on the left.  Click it and it will show you how it is partitioned.  If windows is still on there you should see an NTFS partition...
<bushbaby> gizmobay: Have you tried using manufacturer drivers?
<zhxk> i was left on grub> help me
<pvl1> omar_, well u said that over time it occurs right?
<dbum> CogitoErgoSam: maybe the python script (xchat-notify 0.1)?
<robertzaccour> ubuntu won't boot from my usb flash drive. it won't go past the purple screen with the dots
<dbum> CogitoErgoSam:  http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/search.pl?str=notification&cat=0&Submit=Search
<Nub> CogitoErgoSam: i don't know.  It was what i was familiar with so i installed it
<omar_> pvl1, yeah it seems to work fine after a fresh boot then later on it'll just do this
<gizmobay> didb't see any linux drivers on the disk
<pvl1> omar_, also, what -n do? sory i dont use empathy. not too much of a fan of it
<CogitoErgoSam> dbum:  Was just curious, I've been using empathy but wouldn't mind switchin to a dedicated irc client
<pvl1> omar_, let it run in a terminal till ti does that
<omar_> pvl1, option to start without immediatly connecting
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<robertzaccour> i'm trying to install ubuntu from my flash drive but it won't go bast the purple screen with the dots
<Prez00> hello all..
<pvl1> omar_, ok gimme a sec
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: what did you edit?
<dbum> CogitoErgoSam: Xchat is way easier to follow than Empathy..... at least for this fast moving chat
<bushbaby> gizmobay: From the manufacturers website? assuming they support linux
<n3kr0n> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 into my comp. using a pendrive, I downloaded ubuntu10-04 iso file, and used prendrivelinux app to make a bootable pendrive and it worked, I used it to install ubuntu into a vaio laptop, but when I tried to do the same thing into my comp. it does not worked... =/
<n3kr0n> appears
<omar_> pvl1, i'm guessing there's a temp file that gets written somewhere it's reading the contacts from that gets overwritten upon boot
<CogitoErgoSam> dbum:  Thanks for the heads up.  I think I'll give it a shot.
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: xorg.conf
<musca> robertzaccour: press esc at that screen to see messages
<dbum> CogitoErgoSam: no prob
<Prez00> just dropping by to let you all know that I finally got compiz working on intel 965 on my x61, for some reason i had to set it to 24 bit color, from the 16 bit I had before.  Does that make sense?
<om26er> n3kr0n, your computer supports usb boot??
<n3kr0n> yeah
<chilli0> Hi , for some reason i cant install any .debs or packages it says i have another one open , i have restarted 3 times and still happening. What can i do?
<n3kr0n> om26er, yeah
<pvl1> omar_, aha u dont kill all of empathy just via a killall empathy. and im doubtful of that but its very much possinle
<pvl1> *possible
<om26er> n3kr0n, what is the last thing you see when you boot from usb
<robertzaccour> musca, i did and it says error all the way down
<omar_> pvl1, then how can i DESTROY it?
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: Try running "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt". I am guessing that you will get an error.
<fbracing02> jordan and nub: under disk utility it does show my ntfs partition, im worried though because i have 2 hardrives and bother were ntfs before BUT my second harddrive should be empty (the one i inteded linux to not be installed on)
<Nitro> Whats the easiest way to install stuff in Ubuntu Ex. Java Script?
<chilli0> nm
<n3kr0n> om26er, SYSLINUX.... no default or ui configuration directive found
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: do you see grub on boot? because plymouth, the pretty purple bootsplash, would be affected by the xorg.conf file
<pvl1> omar_, the file or empahty.
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: stuck at Ubuntu loading screen
<Nitro> Sorry I ment Java not Java Script
<omar_> pvl1,  oh thought you were referring to a child process running
<aetaric> Gowesty1990: oh, or X11 won't start... ctrl+alt+F2
<pvl1> omar_, child process
<fbracing02> jordan, it did nothing
<gizmobay> bushbaby, I'm having a hard time figuring out who's the manufacture. I assume LSI is the chipset
<pvl1> omar_, killall empathy mission-control telepathy-gabble telepathy-stream-engine
<om26er> n3kr0n, you can make a live cd with ubuntu's own usb creator this time
<happy2525> hi there
<robertzaccour> i'm trying to install ubuntu from my flash drive but it won't go bast the purple screen with the dots
<Blackfly> ohh
<happy2525> i have xp and ubuntu installed , now i need to reinstall ubuntu , so do i need to remove the grub by doing fixmbr ?
<fbracing02> "mount failed device or rescource busy
<omar_> pvl1, nope still didn't work
<happy2525> or shud i straight away overwrite ubuntu ?
<bushbaby> gizmobay: does lspci give you any more info that you've already given?
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: locked up, can't do anything
<om26er> n3kr0n, copy the iso to the laptop where you installed ubuntu
<kohlrak> has anyone complained about strange freezing in here lately?
<Jordan_U> aetaric: Plymouth runs before X is started.
<kohlrak> happy2525 do it XD
<om26er> n3kr0n, did you use unetbootin for making the usb?
<musca> robertzaccour: press F6 at the menue and disable lapic
<n3kr0n> om26er, no
<gizmobay> Not really, is there a place I can lookup this number 5372:6872
<musca> robertzaccour: and test media and memory
<n3kr0n> om26er, is it into ubuntu iso?
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: Believe it or not the fact that you get an error is actually a good sign.
<n3kr0n> I will look for
<n3kr0n> om26er, I will look for
<pranay_09> hi , i recently installed lucid, but the sound recorder doesn't seem to be working , i ch
<pranay_09> i checked with several microphones but not working
<pvl1> omar_, hold on ima download empathy so i can see its doc, gimme a sec
<omar_> pvl1, okkok
<om26er> n3kr0n, usb creator comes preinstalled with ubuntu
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: It means that update-grub may not be able to detect windows if it's on that partition, so while it won't add an entry for windows it may still be possible to boot windows.
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: are you using alsa ?
<om26er> n3kr0n, System>adminitration>startup disk creator
<fbracing02> jordan: im not os much worried bout booting windows i just relaly need osme ifles from that install
<bushbaby> gizmobay: it seems LSI is the manufaturer of the card [ http://www.lsi.com ]
<robertzaccour> musca, lapic isn't there
<Gowesty1990> rebooted, same result
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: yes
<robertzaccour> musca, oh nolapic
<fbracing02> jordan_u: and apparently i need to learn how to type
<Bethnux> join #pedantech
<bushbaby> gizmobay: They could well be the chipset manufacturer too. I'd suggest looking for drivers on their site i guess..
<IngeniousHax> Does anyone have an idea why I get the following error message when trying to update things? dpkg: error processing autoscan (--configure):
<robertzaccour> musca, i still get the error with nolapic
<IngeniousHax>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<IngeniousHax> Errors were encountered while processing:
<IngeniousHax>  autoscan
<IngeniousHax> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> IngeniousHax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: $alsamixer   .
<robertzaccour> i'm trying to install ubuntu from my flash drive but it won't go bast the purple screen with the dots. i pressed escape and it says error
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: sorry didn't get you
<acicula> fbracing02, its counter productive to insult volunteers, frustration is understandeable but please remain courteious
<robertzaccour> stdin: error 0
<robertzaccour> all the way down the screen
<omar_> pvl1, i gotz to run to class, i'll try to hit you up later?
<fbracing02> acicula: i did not intended to insult anyone but myself and my typing skills
<IngeniousHax> Has anyone got an idea why I get this error when attempting to install packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/430398/
<musca> robertzaccour: and test media and memory
<Dr_Willis> robertzaccour:  could be  a bad iso file you used tomake the drive.
<Gowesty1990> aetaric: rebooted, same result
<musca> robertzaccour: broken download, burnt to broken cdrom
<pvl1> omar_, can u grab my sn or email?
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: type alsamixer    in your terminal . and verify if your sound card was detected properly
<omar_> pvl1, aye
<jyg> I'm using 9.10, how can I change which users show up to choose from on the login screen?
<omar_> pvl1, PM me
<robertzaccour> musca, memory on one netbook is 512mb on the other is 1gb
<acicula> fbracing02, appearantly i need to learn how to read :), my apologies
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<zipper> i've got a question how do i get divx running on lucid?
<robertzaccour> Dr_Willis, i downloaded the iso first and then i tried to download it with unetbootin
<ManDay> How can I disable the UBUNTU splash screen which conceals the kernel init?
<acicula> ManDay, nosplash
<ManDay> kernel option?
<CogitoErgoSam> ManDay:  ^^
<happy565656> hi there
<acicula> ManDay, yup
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: it shows some graphical stuff with a headphone tab
<ManDay> ty
<robertzaccour> musca, what am i looking for in memtest?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  i chanve the 'splash' to be 'nosplash' its the same as just removeing 'splash'
<zipper> Dr_Willis: HI
<CogitoErgoSam> Manday:  /etc/default/grub and add it, then run update-grub
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  but with the new Plymouth - im niot sure it works the same as it used to on the older releases
<happy565656> i have xp and ubuntu installed , now i need to reinstall ubuntu , so do i need to first remove grup by doing fixmbr in windows or can i just overwrite ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> ManDay: Use the 'nosplash' kernel boot parameter.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  Perhaps teh following -> echo FRAMEBUFFER=n >>/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<musca> robertzaccour: memtest list errors in red colour
<ManDay> thanks i got it
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: ya .. Verify if your card name is there at the top
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  reading a guide at --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/quick-tipplymouth-themes-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html  right now.
<robertzaccour> musca, it doesn't list anything
<ManDay> what is grub.d ? did that come with lucid?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: how do i get divx running on lucid?
<acicula> happy565656, if you have no other ubuntu installation other then the one you are overwriting then just reinstalling and overwriting will also fix the mbr along with the reinstall
<fbracing02> jordan_u: im going to log off and relogin under xchat so that i can follow the convo better so ill brb
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  grub2 basics. yes.  grub.d has the configs for grub in it
<CogitoErgoSam> Manday:  /etc/default/grub : line "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash"
<happy565656> acicula: so that means a fresh grub will be installed with the windows xp entry ?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  ive never had to do anythingsopecial for divx - I was thinking the default install could play them
<musca> robertzaccour: let it test at least 15 minutes
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: it has HDA INTEL as the card name ,and RealTech as the chip how do i verify it?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, what happend to /boot/grub ?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: because i m trying to play shows online but they don't work w/o divx playerrr.r..r.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  with grub2 - you edit the proper configs. then rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<acicula> happy565656, yes it should detect the windows xp installation even though the mbr is not set to boot windows xp
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you do Not directly edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, and why the heck would that be?!?
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: lspci | grep  Audio device
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: lspci | grep  'Audio device'
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  thats how it works.
<happy565656> fine
<happy565656> thanks , bye
<acicula> ManDay, autogenerated use /etc/default/grub instead
<robertzaccour> musca, could it possibly be a bad flash drive?
<ManDay> i just looked into /boot/grub and there are like a million times. what in the world happend to grub?!?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  go alter /boot/grub/grub.cfg if you want.. it will get overwritten next time update-grub gets ran
<ManDay> D:
<IngeniousHax> Has anyone had a chance to look at the error im receiving while attempting to load packages from console? http://paste.ubuntu.com/430398/
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  'its grub2 now'
<rww> ManDay: because Debian and Ubuntu have a set of scripts that do it, so if you edit it directly your changes end up getting overwritten. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 for instructions on how it all works.
<ManDay> they should have left it "grub1" - that was working just fine for everyone
<Gowesty1990> anyone know if there is an Ubuntu safe mode?
<ManDay> rww ok ill read that
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  not up for debate..  even the GRUB guys have moved to grub2.
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  with that logic we would still be using LILO.
<musca> robertzaccour: well, it is possible, but more likely a broken download
<zipper> any1 can assist me i am not able to play some shows online because they need divx how do i get it?
<Jordan_U> ManDay: grub legacy's menu.lst was really two different config files in one, the parts of the file that weren't commented were read by grub at boot, the parts with one comment (#)were read by update-grub, and the parts with two comments (##) were really comments. With grub2 /boot/grub/grub.cfg is read by grub at boot, and /etc/default/grub is read by update-grub.
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<CogitoErgoSam> Manday:  To elaborate, by moving the OS to a format where such config files are generated automatically, it can adapt without input from the user to changes, rather than relying on explicitly declared settings that must be changed manually every time the environment changes
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  got a url to  an example?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: http://tvshack.net/movies/The_Spy_Next_Door__2010_/a:112580/
<robertzaccour> musca, i first tried downloading it and using startup disc creator, then that didn't work so i deleted the download and had unetbootin download and mount it for me, and same issue
<acicula> CogitoErgoSam, im sure its a bit more then just a change to the way configurations are set?
<bullgard4> man gpg: "This is the standalone version of gpg.  For desktop use you should consider using gpg2." What is a "desktop use"?
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  at the top of the video  -> it seems they are using a SPECIAL player/plugin -> Note: DivX Web Player is needed to watch this. Get it for Windows  and Mac. You can also try an Alternate Link above if you prefer not to use DivX.
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  the video IS working here for me  :) after a delay
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  i just clcked Play
<zipper> Dr_Willis: yea i know that so any idea how to get e "special player/plugin"
<CogitoErgoSam> acicula:  Sure, but I was speaking in a more general sense in terms of the philosophy behind the changes
<zipper> Dr_Willis: i also did click play but nothing happens
<ManDay> well i got that there are some advantages of using an "interactive" configuration for grub.
<fbracing02> jordan_u: Any ideas on how to retrieve files form that partition
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  only extra things i got installed here would be the ubuntu-restricted-extras and the w32codecs
<ManDay> at startup i tried to get into grub boot menu - i couldnt!
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Applications--> Preferences-->Sound
<nae> apt-show-versions shows lots of karmic packages still installed after an upgrade to lucid. in dpkg --get-selections there are a few things that say deinstall. aptitude and apt-get upgrades arne't doing anything
<acicula> ManDay, press and hold shift
<ManDay> acicula, ah, ok
<musca> robertzaccour: well - maybe unetbootin failed? i didn't try it with lucid
<rww> bullgard4: There are two similar versions of gnupg. Ubuntu installs regular gpg by default. There is also gpg2. They're mostly the same, and I'd personally recommend just ignoring that note.
<zipper> Dr_Willis: how do u get the w32codecs?
<acicula> right shift
<nae> why wouldn't those be getting removed?
<acicula> its shifty that grub
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  it may also be due to me using the VLC plugin in firefox. the video gave me a 'right click->open in vlc' item. So i dont even need the browser. :)
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  its at medibuntu
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: ya then?
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kongove> hello all,
<robertzaccour> musca, unetbootin was the second method i tried, first was download and mount with SDC
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Input .
<xpike> Hey everyone, I have a big problem, I accidently deleted csrss.exe on my windows XP partition through linux and now Windows Wont boot up
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Input  tab .. and see if microphone is not muted
<ManDay> srsly: "new feature of grub2 include a grapihcal user interface with themening and scripting support2" . THATS what i call unecessary "improvement". its a bloody bootloader after all!
<pvl1> fbracing02, what version windows
<xpike> Is there a way I can redownload csrss.exe or recover the file I deleted
<rww> xpike: Windows support is in ##windows, try there.
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Input  tab .. and see if microphone is not muted
<Hornet> Running 64bit Lucid, I'm getting the message 'Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9,0)' upon boot .... more information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265830 .  Can anyone experienced with grub or initramfs help?
<Nitro> Whats the easiest way to install stuff on Ubuntu?
<Hornet> apt-get
<Nitro> apt-get?
<Hornet> or synaptic I suppose
<zipper> Dr_Willis: when i do the right click i can only open it with movie player but i have vlc installed already
<Hornet> if you like clickyclicky
<IngeniousHax> sudo apt-get for root stuff
<CogitoErgoSam> srsly:  Depends; you're looking at it from the perspective of desktop applications.  But how about embedded devices?  Theming can maintain a consistency that would be really glaring otherwise
<pvl1> Nitro, package manager or synaptic. i prefer aptitude
<xpike> Hey everyone, I have a big problem, I accidently deleted csrss.exe on my windows XP partition through linux and now Windows Wont boot up
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: no it is not muted , it is umamplified 100%
<jpds> ManDay: It can also do neat stuff like support LVM and RAID out of the box.
<xpike> Is there a way I can redownload csrss.exe or recover the file I deleted
<blue-frog> Nitro, menu applications. ubuntu software center
<Hornet> xpike: ##windows
<IngeniousHax> xpike: Try redoing your MBR
<pvl1> xpike, have  u found the file online? and why u delete. and when
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  you got the browser set to use   movie player , i got mine set to use vlc
<rww> xpike: Windows support is still in ##windows, try there.
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: Often the reason that a windows partition is unmountable is that chkdsk needs to be run, the easiest way to get chkdsk to run is to just boot windows. You can either create a manual menu entry to boot windows or use super grub2 disk which should allow you to boot windows (once the problem with mounting the windows partition is fixed update-grub will be able to detect windows and add a menu entry for it automatically)
<xpike> Im new to irc, how do I get to ##windows?
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Does audio work ??
<Hornet> /join ##windows
<zipper> Dr_Willis: how i do that again =.="
<CogitoErgoSam> xpike:  try /join #windows
<pvl1> xpike, do /join ##windows
<xpike> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  do what again?
<zipper> Dr_Willis: get the browser set to use vlc
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Does audio work ??
<bullgard4> rww: I am willing to abide by your recommendation. Still, what is meant by a "desktop use"?
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: yes i have a stereo connected and the headphone also works
<Dr_Willis> zipper:  install --> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC
<karthiksharu__> headphone also works ??
<IngeniousHax> If I upgrade my Jaunty Ubuntu am I going to end up losing my added repo's?
<ManDay> jpds, fine, but raid really doesnt require theming and scripting. if they are already bloating the bootloader i dont wanna know how far it gets...
<mmm> hi
<fbracing02> jordan_u: Thank you for the help i will try the super grub dic
<rww> IngeniousHax: The update tool will disable them, yes. You can re-enable them from Software Sources after the upgrade, I believe.
<xpike> no one is in ##windows it seems
<xpike> or they are sleeping lol
<Jordan_U> fbracing02: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> IngeniousHax:  the added repos may be invalid for the new release anyway. Backup the apt files that list them. and readd them.
<apparle> anyone tried install office 2007 via playonlinux. Are there anyother options to install office 2007
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09:  In the applications tab you should be able to see the application which you are using for recording .. Do you seethat ??
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pvl1> xpike, msg me ill try to help u
<IngeniousHax> Dr_Willis: How can I back up the apt files?
<mmm> network help need
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: Normally not. Only if you had added very exotic repositories which Ubuntu does not take care of.
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with connecting to Remote Desktop viewer
<pvl1> mmm, ask away
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: in the column ,Choose a device for input , it shows only the Internal Audio Analog Stereo and when i increased the input level to max then a song which i am playing gets recorded but not working with mic in headphone
<rww> bullgard4: one of the differences with gpg2 is that it's easier for scripts to use it, so graphical frontends to gnupg tend to use it (though our default one, Seahorse, doesn't). I imagine that's what they mean.
<xpike> lol how do I message :O
<mmm> 2 routers
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: I added repos based on ubuntu, but not directly built by such.
<pvl1> ravibn, sup
<rww> xpike: type /msg theirnicknamehere Your message goes here.
<mmm> 1 internet and ip tv
<mmm> second
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: *input volume
<pvl1> rww, already msgd him lol
<Hornet> Running 64bit Lucid, I'm getting the message 'Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9,0)' upon boot .... more information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265830 .  Can anyone experienced with grub or initramfs help?
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: So you will not loose them.
<mmm> with WIFI
<robertzaccour> musca, still no errors
<robertzaccour> musca, on the memtest i mean
<apparle> Dr_Willis: any experience with playonlinux?
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Nice, thanks. Also was wondering if you might be able to take a gander at an error im receiving on trying to DL packages from console?
<pvl1> mmm, whats wif wifi, the 2 modems? whered u get a wifi tv ip modem
<Jordan_U> ManDay: In grub2 features are separated into modules, so if you don't want to use theming (or raid, or LVM, or internationalization support, or support for the blind) then that module simply won't be used.
<Dr_Willis> apparle:  not really. tried it.. found it more trouble then it was worth for me.
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09:  That implies no problem with ubuntu . correct ??  Must be some hardware problem
<mmm> I HAVE TWO ROUTERS
<bullgard4> rww: Ah! That explanation makes sense. --   Thank you very much for explaining.
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: You have a dual boot ?? windows ?? in the same machine ?
<apparle> Dr_Willis: seems same to me.... but looks promising... could ease trouble .....after it gets stable
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: yes win 7 and ubuntu 10.04
<Damascene> would increasing the swap to the ram size make hibernate works normally?
<mmm> first one for tv and net
<moetunes> !enter mmm
<mmm> but wthout wifi
<moetunes> !enter | mmm
<ubottu> mmm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: have you seen your mic working with win7 ? If not try once ..
<ManDay> Jordan_U, fair enough
<pvl1> mmm, and the second wif wifi
<mmm> yes
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: the same headphone worked well my friends laptop having lucid
<pvl1> mmm, ok so whats wrong
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: A 'gander' is a bird. I do not know what you mean. Can you say it in other words, please.
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: ok i'll try in win
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: wait
<mmm> how to setup both ?
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Could you take a look at the error im receiving on ubuntu's pastebin and see if you may know what is causing this?
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Do you see your audio device in the tab 'Hardware' ?
<n3kr0n> om26er, now it recognized my pendrive... I guess that was some configuration that enabled in setup... I don't know why... thanks dude
<Dr_Willis> 'take a gander' - how my grandma would say 'take a look at' :)
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: Yes. Go ahead showing me the pastebin.
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Thank you. http://paste.ubuntu.com/430398/
<pvl1> mmm well define setup. have u plugged everything in? is ur computer not connecting?
<mmm> no
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: There should be something 1Output/ 1 Input ..
<dbum> What's good for the goose is good for the gander
<mmm> only first one
<IngeniousHax> I dig the word 'gander', :D
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: ya, Internal Audio 1OUtput/1 input
<mmm> i wan second router as reapeater
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__; Analog stereo duplex
<researcher1> is if possible in ubuntu to extract email IDs from a file?
<claudiouss> hello
<CogitoErgoSam> !grep | researcher1
<ubottu> researcher1: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<claudiouss> i have a problem installing Ubuntu Server 10.04
<researcher1> CogitoErgoSam: whats this grep?
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: ahh .. select analog output + analog .* input
<pvl1> mmm, do they connect via ethernet?
<ManDay> why do i have like a dozen kernels in /boot ? which one is the "main" one?!
<ManDay> can i delete the others?
<blue-frog> ManDay, the latest
<CogitoErgoSam> Researcher1:  A fantastic tool for searching inside documents.  It is able to look for patterns in files with a lot more complexity than traditional, literal text
<mmm> i dont know
<IngeniousHax> Manday: the top one is usually the better one, but you should check which version you are currently using before removing them
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  you can.  but i always say keep at least 2  - just in case
<pvl1> ManDay, are tehy removed in ur pacakge manager?
<pvl1> ManDay, what IngeniousHax said too
<robertzaccour> i'm trying to install ubuntu from my flash drive but it won't go bast the purple screen with the dots. i pressed escape and it says error
<dbum> ManDay: YUP.... just got rid of all of mine....
<apparle> anyone else given a try to playonlinux?
<chilli0> Does anyone have experiance with AMSN?
<pvl1> mmm, well is the first router working?
<mmm> yes
<robertzaccour> chilli0, amsn works with webcams
<CogitoErgoSam> Researcher1:  Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep for a brief overview.  Google will get ya a whole ton of tutorials as well.  It is easily one of the most useful commands you'll run across.
<pvl1> mmm, ok now is the second, the repeater in a different room or howso? if its gonna be a "repeater", how will it connect to the first
<mmm> by cable
<dbum> ManDay: lookin for the article I read...... for the mean time you can get startupmanager from synaptic (grub options & tells you your old kernels) from synaptic
<chilli0> robertzaccour, I mean , anyone who knows how to fix it =P because when I try to add a account , when i login it tryes to make me accept friend requests from everyone i have on my friends list. ( its over 1000 and it crashes my computer)
<IngeniousHax> grep is king.
<chilli0> So like 1000 messag boxses spam up.
<pvl1> mmm, like tv cable? or is it like an oversized telephone cable
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: there' s no such option
<claudiouss> can anybody helpme with ubuntu server with raid 1 ?
<mmm> both are adsl routers with ethernet sockets
<CogitoErgoSam> Researcher1:  For a quick example, let's say your emails are all in a file called "emails.txt".  You could find all lines with usernames by doing "cat email.txt | grep -i username".  The -i would make it case insensitive, btw.
<robertzaccour> chilli0, oh i have no idea about that sorry. i thought you were inquiring what it can do
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: First do '~$ apt-get autoremove'. Second, what is 'autoscan'? It is no Ubuntu package.
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: in the profile tab there is Anlaog stereo output
<mmm> one difrence is the second have wifi
<pranay_09>  Anlaog stereo input
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__; and  Anlaog stereo duplex
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: and off
<dbum> ManDay:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/430412/
<pvl1> mmm, i understand, ui want the second to serve ur wifi. well are these recent routers
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: selece .*   Input
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: It's from the BT4 repo's I believe
<mmm> yes
<pvl1> IngeniousHax, bt <3
<n3kr0n> om26er, its common to wait too long to ubuntu start?
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: What does 'BT4' stand for?
<dbum> ManDay: works like a charm..... get rid of that clutter..... just my kernel and that other partition......dusty ole windows
<n3kr0n> om26er, it still loading...
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: BackTrack4, I get the same error on apt-get autoremove
<dr0id> any idea where the skype and piding logs are stored in ubuntu?
<ManDay> do the huge config files in /boot which relate to the kernel do have any relevance or are they just there for information?
<mmm> second - edimax ar7084 ga
<blue-frog> CogitoErgoSam, grep string file  . no need to cat before
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: What tool do you use to install and deinstall Ubuntu packages?
<om26er> n3kr0n, live cds take more than the usual boot
<Laiq> hi
<CogitoErgoSam> blue-frog:  I know, but I figured the pipe setup would be more immediatly helpful for him to use with other commands he uses
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: It's a sec distro. I used the synaptic package manager with their repo. and I usually use sudo apt-get install, or the synaptic manager if I don't know the package name
<n3kr0n> om26er, alright but seems that my pendrive is not loading... its not flashing...
<zfo7ab> http://tinyurl.com/2uh95hx
<om26er> n3kr0n, try the same usb on the laptop to confirm if the live usb was build fine. which video card your system have?
<dr0id> nyone?
<robertzaccour> musca, i did yet a 3rd download and same thing. could it be the download mirror?
<teflon> teflon
<n3kr0n> om26er, nvidea card
<blue-frog> dr0id, in .purple abd in .skype certainly
<mmm> any idea?
<chilli0> How can I resise ubuntu ? ( i need to shrink windows vista and make ubuntu bigger)
<dr0id> blue-frog: which folder?
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: I am using the Synaptic package manager too. --  I am sorry but I cannot help you with Backtrack 4 and any problems it might produce.
<blue-frog> dr0id, home
<dbum> chilli0: gparted live CD
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Understandable. Think it will be an issue if I upgrade? or cause an issue rather?
<FailPowah> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.x and upgraded to 9.10 LTS, but everytime i want to install a program thru the ubuntu software center, i get "failed to fetch .... Has Sum mismatch" error
<pvl1> mmm, well you should eb able to just plug the first into the seconds either input or lan ports, and it should simply become a switch and work for wireless clients
<quentusrex> Anyone know about the apport bug?
<IronChef> I'm having a hard time customising the gdm login screen in Lucid - can someone please point me to the config files?
<quentusrex> Error connecting to Launchpad: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile'
<chilli0> dbum, eh ok. =S
<om26er> n3kr0n, on your system when you get the first purple screen when booting from usb press enter then select language as english and then press F6 there on 'nomodeset' press spacebar then press escape key then try 'try ubuntu without installing'
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: Having read your http://paste.ubuntu.com/430398/, I am afraid, yes.
<dbum> chilli0: takes a while...but works....I did it without any data loss..... but I would backup just in case.....
<dr0id> blue-frog: which file?
<pvl1> mmm, the one except i can think off is  a crossover cable. but i think ud have to configure the second's settings to not work as a dhcp server
<Loshki> IngeniousHax: you might have better luck on #backtrack-linux
<pvl1> mmm, meaning making it function as a switch, or you could probs just leave it
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: i selected Audio Stereo Input, not working still , should i diconnect the woofer and the sound system?
<blue-frog> droid, .purple and . skype
<mmm> oki
<IngeniousHax> Loshki: I tried that channel, doesn't seem as though anyone is around. LoL.
<mmm> thanks
<pvl1> mmm, np, lemme know how it goes
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: That kinda sucks, oh well, guess ill just have to wait to the end of my semester when i can turn my laptop into a full linux machine
<dr0id> blue-frog: those are folders right?
<Loshki> IngeniousHax: most channels are quiet compared to this one. You have to wait much longer on those other channels....
<dr0id> which file would contain inside those foldeR?
<blue-frog> droid, yes
<IngeniousHax> Loshki: Indeed
<Neriko> Ever since I upgraded to 10.04 my VLC has been having choppy sound. Any ideas how to fix it?
<n3kr0n> om26er, well... I pressed F6 and showed /init:line7: cant open /dev/sr0: No medium found
<n3kr0n> om26er, stdin: error 0
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: In the mean time you might consider to get rid of Backtrack 4. --  Good luck.
<n3kr0n> om26er, =
<n3kr0n> om26er, =/
<FailPowah> hi, i just installed ubuntu 9.x and upgraded to 9.10 LTS, but everytime i want to install a program thru the ubuntu software center, i get "failed to fetch .... Has Sum mismatch" error, how can i fix this?
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Indeed...
<Loshki> Neriko: on my 10.04, vlc tends to be choppy, but mplayer is smooth. Go figure....
<n3kr0n> om26er, I going try to reboot
<IngeniousHax> -sigh-
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Thanks for your time and considerations
<PercyLucid> how can I convert an audio cd to mp3 files for my i-pod?  thanks!!!
<bullgard4> IngeniousHax: Enjoy ubuntu!
<Tristan> How do I go about avoiding a bad ISO?
<pvl1> Tristan,  of ubuntu?
<Tristan> Yes, the LiveCD
<acicula> Tristan download, check the md5sum, burn, let the disc check itself
<pvl1> Tristan, ^
<Dr_Willis> Tristan:  i tend to use the torrents. they seem to double check better.. and then check the sums.
<pranay_09> karthiksharu__: ??
<acicula> or use bittorrent wich sort of does check that also
<Neriko> Thanks Loshki
<Tristan> I'm unaware of the meaning of md5sum.
<acicula> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IngeniousHax> bullgard4: Always do. It's a great OS
<acicula> it basically a way to reduce 700MB to just a number of digits
<Tristan> Gotcha
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<om26er> n3kr0n, create the usb without persistant space
<PercyLucid> hi dudes, I want to transfer a Audio CD to mp3, do you what software can do it for Ubuntu?
<om26er> n3kr0n, this is a known bug
<Viking667> Hey there. What package is /usr/lib/libGL.so in? (or /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2)
<acicula> and do it in such a way that its unlikely you ever get the same number, which doesnt hold true for md5 but its sufficient to check iso's with
<Loshki> PercyLucid: I've used 'grip' in the past to converd a CD to mp3....
<zhxk> anybody help me to make /sda7 bootable for ubuntu? paste2.org/p/819184
<Viking667> PercyLucid: yes. cdparanoia paired up with lame, is what I use
<Tristan> Alt + Tabbed while I do that.
<Dr_Willis> I still cant figure out how you calculate the md5sum for an ISO file.. THEN put the md5sum on the iso... seems like that would change the sum....
<PercyLucid> I'm installing one that I've found in synaptics
<bullgard4> zhxk: paste2.org/p/819184 is no valid link.
<n3kr0n> om26er, alright
<PercyLucid> Never needed this in the past, in a week is my 7th aniversary with native Ubuntu installation
<PercyLucid> wine free
<dbum> PercyLucid: don't know about converter programs.... but just installed ifuse to connect iPod touch to ubuntu and works like a charm....don't know if that helps any
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: You don't, you include the md5sums of all of the files (except the md5sum file of course)
<Tristan> Well I checksum'd it, and it corresponds with the desktop i386.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: That's why the integrity check can tell you what files are corrupt.
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  so its not checking the ISO file via the check disk option..its checking all the fules in the iso. :)
<gigasoft> how to make my desktop under ubuntu to behave like slide show?
<Dr_Willis> that makes more sence then.
<Tristan> My computer doesn't recognize the disk when I boot, and the last one (9.8 I think) didn't work--it was recognized, but it just didn't work properly.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Yes
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  theres wallpaper changer programs in the repos and avail elsewhere.
<Jordan_U> Tristan: What do you mean by "doesn't recognize"? Do you have more than one hard drive in the computer?
<gigasoft> .. yes i know, but i have only a few pictures, i want to add more, so where is that dir ..
<researcher1> CogitoErgoSam: my email r in a pdf file. Can u help with th e command to extract email?
<Tristan> It ignores the fact that there is a cd in the drive. I have a single hard drive, and a single CD drive. (Sata1 is CD, Sata4 is HDD)
<Tristan> It skips over the "press any key to boot from CD" option
<zhxk> bullgard4: http://paste2.org/p/819184
<Jordan_U> Tristan: Have you check the boot order?
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  add pictures? they wont be auto added to the slide show feature of the default gnome wallpapers without you altering the xml files for teh feature
<Tristan> Yes
<CogitoErgoSam> researcher1:  I have no idea if you can pull it out of a PDF...most pdf's don't store text data, they're storing it as a kind of flattened image
<Tristan> It recognizes my W7 boot disk, but not my linux 10.04 disk.
<Tristan> (And out of pure curiosity..Is it disc or disk?)
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/script-to-generate-xml-wallpaper-file.html
<aioobe> I have a weird problem: (On a fresh Karmic install:) I need to move around the mouse, otherwise the screen stops updating after about 15 sec (and starts updating again when I move the mouse). I've seen the clock in the corner jump three minutes at once when I touch the mouse...
<aioobe> (Don't even know what to google for)
<Tristan> But yeah, I went into BIOS and it attempts to boot from CD drive before HDD.
<Jordan_U> Tristan: Interesting, does the disk boot in any other machine? Do you know the differnece between burning a CD with an iso file on it and burnging a CD from an iso image?
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Sorry I didnt see   your chat .. try installing pavucontrol
<chilli0> How can I make ubuntu partion bigger? I have made vista smaller.
<aioobe> (On an eee pc 1011ha)
<gigasoft> Dr_Willis, thanks
<chilli0> but can't make ubuntu bigger
<Tristan> I'm using Active ISO burner.
<Dr_Willis> gigasoft:  i find it easier to just use a wallpaper changer app.
<CogitoErgoSam> researcher1:  If you can export the emails in a different format, like an excel file or a csv, it would be trivial to find names
<Tristan> I know the difference, but I'm no longer sure the program does what I need it to do.
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  You will need to boot a live cd to change the size of the ubuntu parittions
<chilli0> Dr_Willis, I am running a live cd.
<karthiksharu__> pranay_09: Sorry I didnt see   your chat .. try installing pavucontrol
<chilli0> Its just called unallocated atm. But its not inside my sda3 .
<Jordan_U> Tristan: Follow this guide with infra recorder that is known to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  install/use gparted. it should let you resize it.  There may be  some quirks if one parittion is a primary and youneed tomove space from it to a extended/logical
<dbum> Tristan: sounds like a bad disc......I mean disk....ha..... boot from CD option with win7 comes from off the disc...so it sounds like it's reading that disk...he
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  you may need to resize it in steps. I normally just use all primaries
<chilli0> ok well heres what ive done. Made windows vista smaller , but havent accepted yet.
<chilli0> should i accept it?
<Tristan> Yeah, that was the initial question dburn: avoidance of a bad disc/disk.
<dbum> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tristan> Also, i386 vs amd64? I'm running an AMD athlon x4
<Tristan> yeah, I got that
<Tristan> That was the first thing I was told to do lol
<dbum> haha
<dbum> Tristan: the first iso I downloaded (from ubuntu website) was only 250Mb...... obviously that didn't work out for me
<Damascene> any work around for the hibernate bug?
<Tristan> Hehe, yeah
<om26er> Damascene, your netbook dont hibernate?
<Damascene> yes
<Damascene> it does but it never resume probably
<Damascene> it goes like normal boot. it seems there is a bug reports about that but I need a work around if possible please
<Damascene> just a note that my swap is half the ram 1G
<n3kr0n> om26er, looks like now its gona load
<Damascene> but I don't think I'm using all the 2
<n3kr0n> om26er, loaded \o/
<Damascene> 2G ram
<ejv> hey guys, periodically when I'm using 10.04 on my laptop, Gnome will just crash and I'll get a "check battery" error message; and have to hard restart; my laptop is plugged in when this occurs, how do I squash this bug?
<chilli0> How can I get ubuntu bigger?
<chilli0> I have unallocated space. But its not in my dev3
<chilli0> I really need help please.
<om26er> n3kr0n, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/492301
<IngeniousHax> chilli0: What do you mean bigger?
<moetunes> chilli0: I would boot the live cd and use gparted for that
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  you have allready resized the windows partition?
<IngeniousHax> Oh, nvm...
<chilli0> I have made windows smaller yes. I have 7.26 gig of unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  that was quick. You did hit 'apply' in gparted? soit actually did the real work?
<chilli0> The table looks like this, /dev/sda1
<chilli0> unallocated
<chilli0> then /dev/sda3
<chilli0> and inside that is all ubuntu stuff
<chilli0> But ubuntu says its at its max size. ( 32gig
<IngeniousHax> chilli0:Dont ruin your bootloader like I did on windows... had to redo my MBr for windows to get the longhorn loader to work, than had a bunch of linux space I couldn't use
<chilli0> ....
<can__> hi! can anyone help me please? how can i do this via console? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Lucid#Screen_Keeps_Flickering
<chilli0> Ive already accepted the changes.
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  you should be able to resize sda3 to use the unallocated space. UNLESS its in a extended/logical parittion. Perhaps  pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<chilli0> Its extended
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  thats proberly the issue then. You need to somehow resize sda3 , THEN resize the sda5 thats in sda3 (i thinki got that right)
<Dr_Willis> this is one of the reasons i always use primaries
<Tristan> Alright, disc finished burning. Going to checksum it, and then reboot and see how that goes.
<chilli0> I really hope this doesn't screw up ...
<chilli0> I have heaps of uni finals on it.
<ljsoftnet> can i tell ubuntu where to install a software?
<Tristan> Also, I have a bad 9.8 on my HDD. How do I eliminate this and give free space to my new install?
<moetunes> chilli0: you could format it as ext4 and mount it in /media/filename and use it from there
<Tristan> (Btw, 400gb to windows7, 65gb to linux)
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/cwHd8P3D
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  this is why one makes backups.. befor doing this stuff.
<sava> ahem~ ello peeps!
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<Dr_Willis> -3- How to resize Extended partition
<CogitoErgoSam> chilli0:  You should take that extra partition and make it a truecrypt volume for your por....err......taxes and stuff.
<ejv> if he can't resize a partition, not sure he should be trying to apply encryption...
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  part of the issue may be  the 'Partition table entries are not in disk order' message
<Tristan> How does one checksum a CD on windows?
<CogitoErgoSam> ejv:  It was really more of a comedy option :p
<acicula> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Tristan> That tells me how to checksum on windows, and how to checksum a CD on Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Tristan:  that md5sum wiki page i posted gives links to some more windoss md5 tools also
<ejv> Tristan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM on Windows
<ejv> just google... so lazy lol
<Tristan> The two explanations were mutually exclusive
<Tristan> I went, and I read.
<obiwan_> ok guys, so i really want to make this evolution work with my gmail account. what can i do? please i need help. it's a fresh install, never fiddled about with iptables nor ufw nor anything simmilar. what the freaking problem may be?
<Jordan_U> !google | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<chilli0> I'm going to copy each file now. So thats gonna take 2h luls =S
<chilli0> so afkishlessness.
<acicula> Tristan err you are trying to calculate an md5sum of an iso?
<Dr_Willis> you install a md5 tool on windows that puts a 'check md5sum' entry on the context menus.
<Tristan> Not the iso anymore, the actual CD.
<dbum> google-fu.....ha
<Tristan> Oh god, not this again. I did that ten minutes ago, Dr Willis
<ejv> that's up to your burner software; use their "verify" feature
<chilli0> And Dr_Willis the problemb/ why i couldned resise the main part was because the swap was in use
<chilli0> omgawd 5h remaining... for 30gig..
<ejv> most all burning apps support some form of "verify"
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  yea the live cd may try to auto-use the swap.
<ejv> most if not all*
<Dr_Willis> chilli0:  i alwyas turn off the swap  befor i do that sort of stuff
<acicula> chilli0, get a faster disk/internet or less data :D
<chilli0> its going at 1mb per sec.
<ljsoftnet> can i assign what hard drive to use when installing something?
<chilli0> fail =[
<Dr_Willis> Tristan:  you can md5sum an actual device under linux.. Not sure about windows.
<sagarp> anyone aroudn here use NX with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  clarify what you mean
<ejv> sagarp: sure
<acicula> Tristam, if you burned the cd you can just boot it and let it check itself
<Tristan> Alright. How do I clear my last (bad) install of ubuntu so I can put in 10.04, then?
<sagarp> ejv: i have it working, but i want to know if there's a way to use the same dispaly that's up on the machine
<Dr_Willis> Tristan:  clear? just install over it.. or delete the parittions
<MikeChelen> sagarp: yeah with freenx
<Tristan> Alright.
<ljsoftnet> i mean when i install something, can i tell ubuntu to install in this drive, because the system drive, has low disk space
<acicula> Tristan, during partitioning select manual and elect format of the disk and set the mount point.
<MikeChelen> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:   simple answer.. you dont..
<ejv> that's up to your burner software; use their "verify" feature
<Tristan> I'm used to Windows' filing system.
<ejv> woops
<gentookitty> Any experienced wine user here? I have a question- tried #winehq but no one is on :)
<acicula> Tristan, err format of the partition
<Tristan> Alright, I'll be back. Thanks.
<acicula> not the disk as a whole obviousl
<sagarp> MikeChelen: i am using freenx...but i can't get it working with sharing the screen
<ejv> laptop owners: periodically when I'm using 10.04 on my laptop, Gnome will just crash and I'll get a "check battery" error message; and have to hard restart; my laptop is plugged in when this occurs, how do I squash this bug?
<obiwan_> boys could anybody help me troubleshoot the problem with my evolution mail account with gmail?
<Tristan> (And yes, I've backed up my hard drive.)
<ljsoftnet> @Dr_Willis ah ok
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  more complex answer. Move stuff like /home to a new partition/filesystem to have space on /
<MikeChelen> sagarp: is it supposed to share the screen? thought each user has a private session
<gentookitty> obiwan_, Shure, post your question.
<Dr_Willis> ljsoftnet:  moving /tmp or /var/ can work also i belive. Dont move /etc/ :)
<sagarp> MikeChelen: well that is how i have it working now...i was wondering if anyone has gotten sharing to work, because i have read about people who do it, but their methods dont' work for me
<obiwan_> gentookitty: good to know a gentoo kitty , so qt :) . problem is it won't talk to the server it says it couldn't. i tried with pop either and didn't work
<casper3> I can't get any sound while playing video with VLC player, how can I fix it?
<obiwan_> casper3: just with vlc ?
<Dr_Willis> casper3:  check the sound out devices in its settings. be sure its set to use pulse perhaps
<Mrokii> morning. Does anybody in here know a music player that can handle big libraries (apart from Rhythmbox)? It seems that Banshee is hanging regularly with a 20 GB-library of music-files
<casper3> just VLC
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  So let's get  back to the start line- I'm not an experienced user but I will try my best to help you. Did you enabled your gmail account to be able to use pop/imap?
<casper3> Dragon player is ok
<Dr_Willis> can__:  and the issue is?
<blue-frog> obiwan_, did you activate pop or imap in gmail?
<obiwan_> casper3: have you tried playing another thing while vlc plays? just to make sure it isn't a problem with the base sound but some channels
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  You go to Settings>Forwarding and pop/imap.
<casper3> no, just running vlc...
<obiwan_> yeah gentookitty , i used evolution with jaunty, and worked. then upgraded to lucid and stoped working
<w0nisahc_> Hi
<obiwan_> hi w0nisahc_
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  So by this answer I understand that you did that already, yes? Enable pop/imap
<dbum> obiwan_:   http://weakish.int.eu.org/tutorial/configure-evolution-for-gmail.xhtml ???????? oh don't know why it stopped working
<obiwan_> yeah gentookitty
<Sava`> does anyone know any software i can watch TV on Ubuntu? like CNN, Discovery ...etc
<obiwan_> it's already enabled in the server side
<Sikander> Hi everybody. I am using samba on Ubuntu Lucid and having trouble using samba on multiple interfaces. On one interface it works like a charm while on the other it gives read error on everyfile. I was not having this problem in Ubuntu Karmic. Kindly help.
<Dr_Willis> can__:  chat in here. not in private messages.
<Dr_Willis> can__:  ive no idea on the randr stuff.
<can__> Dr_Willis: thanks :(
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Maybe that link would help you. Try deleting your account from evolution then configure it again.
 * Sava` hello~
<obiwan_> gentookitty: do you know if they changed some policy respecting ports or something from karmic to lucid?
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  just a second, I will try to see know if my evolution works.
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  I don't think they would do such a thing, they are not Yahoo:)
<obiwan_> ok gentookitty , another guy yesterday tried it and he said it works. so it's my problem i bet
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  One second to see if my evolution works with gmail.
<obiwan_> hahaha gentookitty ^_^
<obiwan_> gentookitty: do you say that because the last minute yahoo to google switch in lucid? i don't know anything bout that. it was a surprise to see good ol google in lucid too hehe
<casper3> Can I play rmvb files in dragon player?
<can__> any randr-experts here?
<moetunes> can__: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  I'm saying yahoo because of problems with yahoo mesenger protocol and 3rd party apps.
<obiwan_> oh ok gentookitty :¡)
<can__> moetunes: thx i will take a look
<moetunes> np :]
<obiwan_> i don't get why i may experiencing problems.
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Here, evolution works fine on 10.04 amd 64 ubuntu version.
<obiwan_> same version , and doesn't here :(
<xcl> i think it didn't work well
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Have you tried deleting the account and trying again?
<obiwan_> yeah i guess i'll try that
<obiwan_> sometimes some files get stuck
<casper3> How can I play rmvb files in dragon player?
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Try that know and see if it works. Please be attentive when you write your password and all the things in evolution. You could have done a  typo and that's why it can sometimes not work.
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Also when not working, what errors, messages do you get?
<unitypunk>  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0 should i be worried about that if theres no floppy drive in the pc?
<obiwan_> like a charm. a myriad thanks gentookitty
<can__> moetunes: still have no clue :( do you know which randr option do "[disable] Detect RANDR (monitor) changes" for me?
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Works now?
<obiwan_> yeaaaaaah yeaaaaah (lithium) i can finally receive mail in lucid hehe
<obiwan_> yeah, it was a config file for sure. i should have come to that after simmilar problems with latex config files in last release
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  So I think you typed wrong the password so that's why you failed to connect or other info...
<paul_> how can I found out my external hard drives UUID number?
<obiwan_> trust me , i'll tatoo this on my arm to make sure i don't forget it anymore
<chazco> Since 10.04 is non-bootable on my machines i'm stuck on 9.10... there don't seem to have been any updates since the 10.04 release - is 9.10 still being supported?
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  Glad it works now!
<gentookitty> chazco,  Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala), was released on 29 October 2009 and is Canonical's eleventh release of the distribution and will be supported until April 2011.
<obiwan_> nope gentookitty i set it so it would ask me every time. i don't like storing unnecesary passwords in my system. thing is it didn't even get to ask me for the password, it got hung in the asking mail to the server.
<chazco> gentookitty - Guessing there just havn't been any updates then :)
<gentookitty> chazco,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_9.10_.28Karmic_Koala.29
<dbum> dbum:  excuse me
<gentookitty> chazco,  Yes, probably! :)
<gentookitty> obiwan_,  I see...
<robertzaccour> musca, i keep having that same issue. i'm downloading from the canada mirror now
<paul_> the blkid gives me no info......
<zhxk> wny ubuntu often upgrading
<domenico_> t
<robertzaccour> i keep trying to install ubuntu from my usb flash drive and i keep getting "(process:300): GLib*WARNING **:getpwid-r() failed due to unknown user id (0) stdin: error 0
<gentookitty> zhxk,  I don't understand your question. You are trying to ask why ubuntu is releasing new versions of it's operating systems constantly?
<gentookitty> robertzaccour,  Maybe this may help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<leftiness> I don't want to go buy a DVD... Can I install Ubuntu Studio 10.04 from an .iso with VirtualBox? ... Does VirtualBox work that way?
<IngeniousHax> I seem to have wrecked my file manager...
<IngeniousHax> Anyone wanna help me solve this problem?
<dbum> leftiness: sure
<Moult> is there a tutorial for setting up an adhoc under lucid?
<dbum> leftiness: that's exactly how it works
<leftiness> dbum: Awesome. Thanks.
<unitypunk> boot to the virtual box
<unitypunk> mount the drive
<unitypunk> install ubuntu on it.
<unitypunk> unmount drive.
<robertzaccour> gentookitty, that link doesn't say anything about my error issue
<unitypunk> man 10.04 is good.
<RickyWh> by default does ubuntu bash have no colors whatsoever?
<unitypunk> beats out 9.10 10x.
<unitypunk> rickywh try using grep.
<unitypunk> grep has colours.
<unitypunk> pretty dang sure everything has colors.
<jpds> RickyWh: They're disabled by default in ~/.bashrc
<RickyWh> i want colors like normal (all over my screen)
<robertzaccour> maybe if i try the canada mirror i won't get that error
<jpds> robertzaccour: That error has nothing to do with the mirrors.
<gentookitty> robertzaccour,  I just noticed...maybe yes, if you will try another mirror....probably a corrupted iso file...
<jpds> RickyWh: #force_color_prompt=yes
<RickyWh> jpds, that line doesn't exist in my ~/.bashrc
<robertzaccour> tryin canada mirror brb
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<dbum> cricket.....cricket......
<xpike> I have a complex question on ntfsundelete
<ManDay> My internet is awfully slow with Ubuntu but it really isnt (25/5 at router) - suggestions how to figure out what's wrong?
<ManDay> xpike, try #ubuntu-complex
<dbum> ManDay: You using proxy?
<silv3r_m00n> ManDay: there is no such channel
<xpike> lol
<ManDay> dbum, nope.
<silv3r_m00n> ManDay: do this , sudo ethtool -s eth0 duplex full speed 10 autoneg off     <<  it shud speed up your internet
<silv3r_m00n> do that in a terminal
<dbum> ManDay: don't know.... sorry..... mine was working slow with proxy earlier
<ManDay> silv3r_m00n, it worked! amazing my internet is incredibly fast now!
<ManDay> thousand thanks!
<silv3r_m00n> ManDay: you are welcome :)
<silv3r_m00n> save that command in a text file
<silv3r_m00n> you might need it later
<ManDay> silv3r_m00n, amazing, i just tried it and it works on windows too!
<xpike> can someone explain this :  ntfsundelete /dev/sda2
<xpike> Error opening partition device: Permission denied.
<xpike> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied.
<xpike> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Permission denied.
<FloodBot1> xpike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xpike> oh i didnt mean to flood
<Dr_Willis> xpike:  try a sudo at the front?
<antrax> hi
<antrax> people
<antrax> how is going
<ForgeAus> hmm.. .is it just me or is Gnome-Do a Quicksilver for Linux? and the purple colour theming looks very OSX-like to me... Ubuntu is the new OSX Leopard??
<xpike> ok i guess I have to unmount it
<edektor> Is there any kind of command where you can say open so and so application and route any network calls it make through this proxy?
<xpike>  ntfsundelete /dev/sda2
<xpike> Error opening partition device: Permission denied.
<xpike> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied.
<xpike> Failed to mount '/dev/sda2': Permission denied.
<FloodBot1> xpike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xpike> whoops
<edektor> a windows application not a command line app
<xpike> sorry i pased the wrong one
<ejv> question, periodically when I'm using 10.04 on my laptop, Gnome will just crash and I'll get a "check battery" error message; and have to hard restart; my laptop is plugged in when this occurs, how do I squash this bug?
<edektor> windowed*
<xpike> sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sda5
<xpike> Access is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened
<xpike> i already unmounted it
<lingm> My computer is connected to the internet via eth cable. i want to set up wifi such that a phone can connect to my computer's wifi and browse the internet. how do i do this?
<moetunes> xpike: sure it was unmounted? - try   sudo umount -v /dev/sda5
<federico_> hi
<xpike> how do I check which partition is my windows partition again?
<edektor> anybody?
<antrax> heloo
<Dr_Willis> xpike:  sudo fdisk -l       perhaps
<federico_> i have a problem with the sound in ubuntu, when i change the master volume it also changes my pcm settings and it gives a noise
<blaze__> Hello can someone help me get my USB keyboard to work with grub
<Dr_Willis> blaze__:  if USB dont work - but PS2 does. Theres often a 'legacy usb' setting in the bios that needs tobe enabled.
<xpike> ah thanks
<Dr_Willis> blaze__:  ive some older pcs with a similer issue
<dbum> lingm:  http://icewalkerz.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-share-internet-connections-in.html   MAYBE???? might need a newer forum.... but same idea
<lingm> dbum: i don't think that is what I am looking for. I want wireless connection.
<severnaya> i just did a netboot install, and now im looking at the command line. i popped in a cd but there's no /dev/cdrom. is there some program i have to install to get it to read cds?
<xpike> sudo ntfsundelete /dev/sda1 -s -m ’*.exe’
<xpike> Files with potentially recoverable content: 0
<xpike> Does this program work? lol
<ForgeAus> is it just me or is this release (Lucid Lynx) very OSX-like? Ubuntu is the next OSX Leopard? (the default theming's purple with the Quicksilver app - renamed as Gnome-Do) ...
<xpike> I deleted csrss.exe from my ntfs partition
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  /dev/cdrom is normally a link to the actual cdrom device   /dev/sr0 i think
<xpike> trying to get it back but to no avail
<severnaya> ok Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> xpike:  undeletion tools will very much depends on what else has happeend to the filesystem since the deletion
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_Willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2010-05-09 01:16 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<severnaya> Dr_Willis it worked :)
<dbum> lingm: bridging a connection is when you take your wifi connections (phone and computer) and bridge them with your eth connection
<g-e> Hey People! Is there way to use a wifi network even when you deinstalled the network manager? Some commandline voodoo maybe?
<Dr_Willis> g-e:  thers wireless command line tools.. yes..
<dbum> lingm: I used to do it in windows.... maybe i heard you wrong
<g-e> Dr_Willis: does Dr_Willis know how to use them?
<Dr_Willis> xpike:  theres not much more to explain. You should not rely on 'undeletion' tools to always work.
<Dr_Willis> g-e:  i know ive seene the docs on the archlinux wiki pages and other sites. I alwyas have to relook them up
<finemann> hi, i just installed libimobiledevice library to sync my ipod touch 2g (firmware 3.1.3) to my pc. ideviceinfo shows proper connection of the device...but i cant see it anywhere else...please help
<Dr_Willis> iwconfig  iwevent   iwgetid   iwlist    iwpriv    iwspy
<lingm> dbum: ok. looking at it.
<severnaya> which is the package for xorg
<severnaya> got it
<zhxk> can i do fsck.ntfs?
<fn00dle> Since I upgraded my machine to 10.04 I've been experiencing troubles with my Wi-Fi connections. Using the correct passphrases I find it very difficult to login to the networks and stay connected to 'em. Is it a known problem and if so are there fixes?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-utils
<ubottu> Package ntfs-utils does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  its proberly best to check ntfs filssytems with windows
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<fn00dle> Since I upgraded my machine to 10.04 I've been experiencing troubles with my Wi-Fi connections. Using the correct passphrases I find it very difficult to login to the networks and stay connected to 'em. Is it a known problem and if so are there fixes?
<severnaya> why is there no menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<severnaya> fn00dle search wpa supplicant and iwconfig
<arvind_khadri> severnaya, as it is grub2
<arvind_khadri> !grub2 > severnaya
<ubottu> severnaya, please see my private message
<dbum> lingm: don't know if you can bridge wireless with bridge-utils or not.... almost looks like eth only...... ????
<severnaya> arvind_khadri i just want to know where the config file is so i can force it to show the grub menu at boot
<justin_> does anyone know where the distrobution information is held?
<ravenkhan> hi please help me when i start ubuntu from my OS list then it shows a window comman prompt type having " GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta 4 "   sh:grub >
<justin_> I have a partial upgrade that went wrong
<lingm> dbum: searching online for ubuntu as wireless router seems to suggest bridge-utils - so it might work
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  you use the proper config files for grub2 alter them.. rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<justin_> lsb_relese shows 10.4, but all the packages are the 9.10 ones
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  grub2 no longer has a menu.lst
<dbum> lingm: cool.... let me know..... it was very useful in windoze
<lingm> dbum: sure thing
<severnaya> well how do i force it to show the grub menu at boot, thats all i want to tdo
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  you EDIT the proper grub config file. In your case its proberly /etc/default/grub
<antrax> heloo
<ravenkhan>  hi please help me when i start ubuntu from my OS list then it shows a window command prompt type having " GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta 4 "   sh:grub >
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  you use the proper config files for grub2 alter them.. rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  see   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ravenkhan>  hi please help me when i start ubuntu from my OS list then it shows a window comman prompt type having " GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta 4 "   sh:grub >
<aprilhare> ravenkhan, your grub.cfg is corrupted?
<aprilhare> try reinstalling grub-pc?
<ravenkhan> aprilhare: how to know?
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: thankyou
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<aprilhare> ravenkhan, well, reinstalling should fix it. then you'll know :)
<ravenkhan> aprilhare: it was working fine till i resartd
<aprilhare> use live cd to look
<aprilhare> and do
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: thankyou
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: thankyou
<antrax> hahaah
<ravenkhan> aprilhare: tell me what to reinstall ? whole ubuntu?
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: How do I see the Ubuntu version ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antrax> hahaahha
<karthiksharu__> ubottu: Ubuntu version ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aprilhare> ravenkhan, no. grub-pc
<mneptok> karthiksharu__: lsb_release -a
<aprilhare> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<aprilhare> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ravenkhan> aprilhare: how please explain
<aprilhare> ravenkhan, grub handles boot. if boot file is stuffed, then boot will be stuffed.
<karthiksharu__> mneptok: thanks
<aprilhare> someone else wanna explain further? have to go :)
<karthiksharu__> mneptok: how do i see kubuntu version ?
<lingm> dbum: hmm, is there perhaps a more specialised ubuntu-subchannel that deals with this sort of stuff i can ask in?
<budlust> whats the command to restore the default menus?
<mneptok> karthiksharu__: same command
<antrax> hahahha
<dbum> lingm: probably, im new to irc
<karthiksharu__> mneptok: should I login to kubuntu and check the version ?  coz yesterday I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04... Kubuntu will also been upgraded ??
<overmind> How can I disable ubuntu's auto-hdd check?
<cloversg> hi all, can anyone point me the way of making lucid, automatically do a dhclient on boot?
<mneptok> karthiksharu__: yes
<ForgeAus> overmind I wish I knew
<ubuntu_is_god> sorry guys my laptop crashed
<karthiksharu__> mneptok: okay .. There is no difference between 9.10 and 10.04 kubuntu :-(... Can you advice how do I connect to wifii in kubuntu .. I know that knetwork manager is not able to connect to wifii
<overmind> ForgeAus: I don't like it, because I prefer do it manually when I want
<Dr_Willis> You can use the tune2fs command to set the # of reboots/mounts between checks on a per filesystem basis
<karthiksharu__> ubott: okay .. There is no difference between 9.10 and 10.04 kubuntu :-(... Can you advice how do I connect to wifii in kubuntu .. I know that knetwork manager is not able to connect to wifii
<mneptok> karthiksharu__: ask in #kubuntu? i don't use KDE.
<fn00dle> severnaya, I have problems compiling wpa_supplicant.
<ubuntu_is_god> still having problems with ralink rt3070usb wifi dongle anybody able to give 1-2-1 help??
<karthiksharu__> mneptok: Okay thanks sir ..
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: can you turn it off completely?
<fn00dle> It says that openssl dirs cannot be found, but openssl is installed on my system.
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  proberly can.. but that would be a stupid thing to do
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: why?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  little thing called 'data loss'
<cloversg> can anyone point me the way to auto dhclient on 10.04?  changing interfaces doesn't work and I have to manually do a dhclient on reboot
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: that suggests te file system is unstable
<Dr_Willis> its your data..  go ahead and risk it
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  theres a reason they check it every so many boots....
<ForgeAus> (if it requires checking when you reboot it ever n days/weeks)
<Hornet> Running 64bit Lucid, I'm getting the message 'Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9,0)' upon boot .... more information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265830
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  and ttheres things called power failures also.
<overmind> Dr_Willis: Well, I usually do backups to another hdd and to pendrive, that's the reason of why I want to disable it
<Antrax> hiiiiii
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  its better to be safe then sory
<Dr_Willis> a check of my 1TB hd here takes like 3 min last i watched it...
<Antrax> HAHAHHAHAHA
<Antrax> wheer  is  ourrr
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: yes well power failure on any system you may expect some problems with
<Antrax> bot
<FloodBot1> Antrax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Antrax> why  he  is not talking
<Antrax> sorry  bot
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: all I'm trying to say is a user wants to USE their computer, not have to wait for disk scans, etc before it boots up
<mneptok> Antrax: do you have a support question? thus far all i have seen you do is say "hiiiiii" and laugh at people.
<cloversg> can anyone point me the way to auto dhclient on 10.04?  changing interfaces doesn't work and I have to manually do a dhclient on reboot
<Antrax> nop
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  a user also wants to be SURE their data is correct.
<ForgeAus> those things should be transparent in the background AFTER they're in a Desktop environment, unless some kinda failure prompts it...
<mneptok> Antrax: OK, well stop the random "hahahahahaha" at people, mmmmkay?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  i rarely even notice the checks.. and when i do see them. theya re not that long.
<overmind> Dr_Willis: Did you read what I said?
<w3l54666> i have a question regarding my wifi dongle and getting it installed to work
<Dr_Willis> overmind:  its your data.. do what you want.
<Antrax> why dude
<Dr_Willis> some info on tune2fs -> http://www.snow.nl/dist/xhtmlc/ch03s02.html
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: I've had them scan the entire disk many times
<ForgeAus> (but that was a multi-boot installation)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  sounds like a sign of a bigger hd issue then.  or a bug we had in beta
<mneptok> Antrax: it's unhelpful and contributes nothing.
<mneptok> Antrax: not to mention somewhat rude.
<cloversg> anyone can help with dhcp on boot please?
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: no... I'm not sure exactly, was something Linux didn't like about one of the partitions, required it to scan each boot... which wasted my time...
 * Dr_Willis wonders when someone will ask about the  5% reserved :) thats a bigger issue for me.. and also changeable with the tune2fs command
<ForgeAus> not a bug nor a fault, just a quirk linux didn't like about it
<Antrax> no man
<Antrax> its  ok
<Antrax> dont worry
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  there was a bug in one of the betas where the timestamp got set wrong. so it always saw the  last 'check' date as being 23 hrs ahead of the current date. that made it always check on boot..
<Dr_Willis> sounds like a bug to me.
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: I had something like that way back with Edgy,  it noticed stuff like  that sometimes
<cloversg> can anyone point me the way to auto dhclient on 10.04?  changing etc/network/interfaces doesn't work and I have to manually do a dhclient on reboot
<ForgeAus> I think this one is more about it mentioning some copy of the boot sector not matching or something like that..
<Dr_Willis> with the Journeling filesystems - its even more critical (i hear) to do checks every so often.
<fn00dle> For anyone still interested in my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265632
<zhxk> is qemu and kvm the same thing?
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  dirty way.. add the command to /etc/rc.local
<ForgeAus> also every time I leave it for more than a week or two it does a full disk scan...
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  or clever way. :)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  it checks based on date, and/or the # of mounts.
<ForgeAus> zhxk no... but one may use the other... forgot which
<Dr_Willis> both #'s are tuneable.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.unixtutorial.org/commands/tune2fs/
<future_> hello
<cloversg> Dr Willis - changing from System>Admin doesn't work, neither does network/interfaces, tempted with rc.local but looking for ifup which I can't find
<teolicy> Hi. Suppose I have a file /path/to/file, how do I know which package owns it?
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: cah you turn journalling off? (I don't like it anyway)
<ejv> oh hi!, periodically when I'm using 10.04 on my laptop, Gnome will just crash and I'll get a "check battery" error message; and have to hard restart; my laptop is plugged in when this occurs, how do I squash this bug?
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  use ext2 then.
<zhxk> why ubuntu boosts so swift?
<w3l54666> had to switch to pc for irc as laptop keeps freezing :S
<w3l54666> so sorry if im repeating myself
<ForgeAus> what journalling is the only thing EXT3 has thta EXT2 doesn't?
<ForgeAus> (I knw it was a major feature but I didn't know it was the only one)
<Dr_Willis> ForgeAus:  basically.. may be a few other things also.. but not much more
<teolicy> 'dpkg -S', sorry for the obvious question, failed to see that.
<ForgeAus> what about ext4 unjournaled?
<Dr_Willis> ext3 without the journel is ext2
<ForgeAus> (EXT4 has featres EXT2 doesn't right?)
<Dr_Willis> ext4 is much more diffrent and has a lot more 'features' not in ext2/3
<Antrax> <<%C6>>
<gentookitty> How can you update wine to the latest version? I'm having problems with the one on ubuntu software center.
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  use the wine ppa repos  or repos from winehq
<ForgeAus> but using EXT4 you can'tturn off journalling?
<ForgeAus> gentookitty: what kind of problems?
<Dr_Willis> The ext4 or fourth extended filesystem is a journaling file system for Linux, developed as the successor to ext3.
<Dr_Willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<mneptok> Antrax: please stop the random input. this is the last time i ask.
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  Ohh, i don't really understand that, I'm a beginner.
<ForgeAus> Dr_Willis: hehe I knewthat much
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  I want to play Perfect world...I downloaded it, installed it but the update.exe crashes..
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  Wow crashes aswell ...
<Antrax> what did i put dude
<dbum> gentookitty:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471920
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  I don't know why.
<Antrax> sorry  because  sometimes  my hands goes over my keyboard
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | gentookitty
<ubottu> gentookitty: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Antrax> thats  why
<ForgeAus> gentookitty: check out the AppDB on wwine
<Antrax> my apologies
<ForgeAus> it should explain about compatibility (assuming it knows the app)
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  Checked and perfect world is listed there.
<ForgeAus> did it have any notes? or did it say it should work well?
<mneptok> Antrax: so /part the channel if you are not receiving or giving help. problem solved.
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6191
<Antrax> no buddy
<Antrax> i am reading here
<itilious> how do i restart samba service to reload settings?
<Antrax> i am being part of here
<cloversg> can anyone point me the way to auto dhclient on 10.04?  changing etc/network/interfaces doesn't work and I have to manually do a dhclient on reboot
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=15966 this link sorry:P
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  sudo service XXXX restart
<ForgeAus> ok gentookitty I'm not sure how to help you
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  but i THOIUGHT samba restarted as needed when it saw the config file change
<gentookitty> ForgeAus,  I will try that link to see if it works from dbum
<mneptok> cloversg: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<gentookitty> dbum,  thanks, be right back to see if it worked.
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  sudo service smbd restart
<w3l54666> hey guys, i dont wanna be stuck to this cat5e cable n e longer rekon some1 could help me with geting my ralink rt3070 usb dongle installed and working??
<gentookitty> add "ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" to your software sources, how do you do that?
<gentookitty> I have opened software center but what now.
<itilious> thanks Dr_Willis :)
<cloversg> attn: mneptok: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YNxax8ea
<Crunchy_> Can anybody tell me how to force a resolution on my second screen? I have connected a 2nd screen (1920x1080) to my laptop but it just allows me to use the max resolution of the laptop for it...?!
<budlust> when you add an item to a menu with the menu editor, is there a file that i can edit to manually delete the entry? because when I use the menu editor to delete the menu item, it stays there
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<|izzie> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa gentookitty
<Antrax> hey  guys  whats the difference  in ext3 and ext4
<ManDay> My internet is awfully slow with Ubuntu but it really isnt (25/5 at router) - suggestions how to figure out what's wrong?
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  thank you
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  or via command line --> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<lingm> I'm trying to do sshfs -p 443 user@server:/path/to/dir /mnt/remote but I get the error "read: connection reset by peer". Connecting via ssh works, both dirs exist, and I have perms on the /mnt dir. (and yes, the port is right) - any ideas what could be going wrong?
<gentookitty> :) i hope it will work
<Dr_Willis> Antrax:  the ext4 wikipedia page gives details on that exact question
<finemann> hello, i installed libimobiledevice to sync my ipod touch 2g (firmware 3.1.3)...ideviceinfo is showing the device...but i cant see it anywhere else...any help?
<hasibullah> sallam dear all friend how to view xp client desktop with linux
<dbum> finemann: I used iFuse and it worked like a charm..... nautilus and rhythmbox flawlessly
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  'vnc' is one way.
<cloversg> can anyone point me the way to auto dhclient on 10.04?  changing etc/network/interfaces doesn't work and I have to manually do a dhclient on reboot (see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YNxax8ea)
<Antrax> ok
<dbum> gentookitty: got it?
<Antrax> thats  fine  i will try get that
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  you dont want to add the 'dhclient' command to /etc/rc.local ?
<finemann> dbum, firmware 3.1.3?
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  thats one way to get it going
<gentookitty> dbum,  Well i did all the things from the forum post, got the wine to 1.1.42 and now I'm trying to run the game
<cloversg> <Dr Willis> There must be a better way, since other 10.04 installations with only dhcp works with changing rc.local
<dbum> finemann:  3.1.something
<gentookitty> dbum,  It needs to update its self...i hope it works.
<finemann> dbum, hmmm
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  no idea. Ive never tried. never needed to.  Nm works with me for dhcp.
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  why are you even messing with the interfaces file at all?
<Galaddin> helllo guys
<dbum> gentookitty: should..... keepin my fingers crossed
<cloversg> have already changed the interfaces file
<dbum> finemann: checkin right now
<gentookitty> dbum,  me too:)
<hasibullah> Dr_Willis: so then we can see xp clients yes
<Galaddin> ?
<gentookitty> dbum,  thanks for helping me.
<cloversg> network/interfaces doesn't work there.  System>Pref>Network connections doesn't work to
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  install vnc on all the machines and they can see/share/access each others desktops. I use 'ultravnc' on windows normally
<dbum> gentookitty: no prob
<Galaddin> stupid
<dbum> finemann: 3.1.1
<cloversg> also have lost the network aplet at the top of the bar, do you know how to restore that?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | cloversg
<ubottu> cloversg: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> thats the easy way :)
<Dr_Willis> that applet seems to get lost a lot the last few days
<mah454> Who I cat Tunneling to server with ssh ?
<cloversg> gconf did not resotre the network aplet
<Dr_Willis> mah454:  clarify the question please?
<hasibullah> Dr_Willis: i don't want to install vnc on xp clients i need to see from linux without installing vnc on client
<mah454> tunneling for ani proxy ...
<cloversg> can't find the network aplet in the add-to too
<dbum> gotta get some sleep.... too much nerdin...... nIgHt EvErYbOdY.... C ya tomorrow!!!
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  nm-applet --sm-disable                 is what gets ran here on startup
<Crunchy_> Can anybody tell me how to force a resolution on my second screen? I have connected a 2nd screen (1920x1080) to my laptop but it just allows me to use the max resolution of the laptop for it...?!
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  theres some sort of remote desktop client/service that uses the RDP or whatever its called feature of windows.. but i never use it. I find vnc more flexiable
<|izzie> i'm trying to use wordbiz (http://www.isc.ro) on ubuntu, but run into a problem similiar to this (http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D207525&ei=vXHmS7f1N8P38Abahfj8DA&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CC4Q7gEwAg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dwordbiz%2B%2522lucid%2Blynx%2522%26hl%3Den" ... however, i get a sed-i command not found error message when i try to run the fix
<cloversg> says nm-applet already running
<Dr_Willis> Crunchy_:  what video card?
<Crunchy_> Radeon HD 4650
<hasibullah> Dr_Willis: ok thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> cloversg:  perhaps kill it and restart it.
<melrokz> why does empathy take sooo long - 3min - to start up #ubuntu? (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Dr_Willis> |izzie:  you running sed-i  OR sed -i   (note the space)
<|izzie> aHA
<blaze__> Hello can someone help me get my printer to work. It's a lexmark 2300 series
<cloversg> ahhh must be the ubuntulooks engine I am running
<Susanne> Hello everybody! Anybody familiar with fan control? I would like to customize the settings of my lenovo notebooks fan. Is there something in the ubuntu packages?
<Dr_Willis> |izzie:  also watch out for sites that have  -- (2 dashes) shown as 1 long dash.. and ones that get quotes missed up
<mah454> what is this command ? ssh -D 3128 you@host
<Dr_Willis> mah454:  connecting to a ssh server it seems like.
<Crunchy_> Dr_Willis: so...any idea?
<blaze__> Is there a way to change the ubuntu menu icon?
<|izzie> dr_willis, it's a translated site.. i already had to fix the spacing given on the original translation.. anyway, after inputting the space, i get this:  sed: -e expression #1, char 14: unknown option to `s'
<Dr_Willis> Crunchy_:  i dont use/touch/even want to SEe ati :) so not really
<Crunchy_> :(
<Crunchy_> anybody else?
<future_> - -
<Dr_Willis> |izzie:  proberly typos in the regular explressions
<melrokz> why can't i add and aptoncd to the repos? error: E: failed to mount the cdrom.
<gentookitty> Woohoo guys the game is updating through wine, thanks Dr_Willis and everyone
<gentookitty> I hope it will also start:P
<Hornet> Running 64bit Lucid, I'm getting the message 'Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9,0)' upon boot .... more information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265830
<hasibullah> how to find key of a wireless router
<melrokz> how to manually add an aptoncd disc to the repos?
<melrokz> anyone uses APTonCD? please help...
<conb123> Am I the only one experiencing faster boot times but dramatically reduced startup times? For me they seem to cancel each other out
<conb123> In lucid sorry
<melrokz> APTonCD cannot mount the APT disc i created :-(
<Crunchy_> Can anybody tell me how to force a resolution on my second screen? I have connected a 2nd screen (1920x1080) to my laptop but it just allows me to use the max resolution of the laptop for it...?! (ATI Radeon HD4650)
<gentookitty> Is it possible to have a second monitor connected  on the vga port of the laptop ....but not showing the same thing as the laptop screen, I want it to be another monitor :)
<minimec> gentookitty: E17 does exactly that. Two totally independant screens.
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  thats how it works on myu netbook and  other laptops
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  its a feature of X and the video drivers.
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  'xinerama' lets you have one big wide display. or you could setup as 2 independant displays
<gentookitty> I have a spare 17'' monitor and I would love to use it as a second screen ...because I will have a lot more space.
<Dr_Willis> or cloke
<Dr_Willis> clone the 2.
<cloversg> thanks all, got to go
<gentookitty> Can you give me a link of how can I configure it to show one screen?
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  depends on yoru video card/chipset to some degree
<minimec> gentookitty: Dr_Willis: E17 gives you both! independant screens with xinerama!
<gentookitty> Hmm well I have a laptop with ati hd 4330
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  i just used the  system > settings > monitors tool to set mine up
<renata>  hello, I've just intalled xubuntu 10.04 and I cannot find 2 of my partitions which I have created. Please help for acces them. Thanks.
<Antrax> guys
<Antrax> any one knows
<Antrax> how to use rc.local
<Susanne> renata: fdisk -l
<krangam> hey folks, can any one tip on troubleshooting ubuntu and windows7 connectivity?
<hurgh> hi all, I remember that in one of the first versions of Ubuntu Netbook Remix there was a keyboard shortcut to switch between the netbook desktop and the standard desktop, what was that key shortcut again?
<Dr_Willis> Antrax:  its just a script file. put commands in it..befor the last 'exit' statement.
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  but if i plug the 2nd monitor will the program....system > settings>monitors tool notice that?
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  try it and find out. on my laptop. I think i had to restart X the first time i pluged it in.
<hurgh> krangam: if it is filesharing you are having issues with, check for any windows Live stuff installed
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  also the laptop may have special FN-XXX keys to enable the externaldisplay
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  And how do you restart x?
<renata> Susanne, http://pastebin.com/32pdaE5L
<krangam> @hurgh. I've uninsstalled windows active file sharing
<hurgh> i had issues, but after un-installing windows live messenger and associted stuff, filesharing worked fine on windows 7
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  Yes, i have one too//f1...it's a dell inspiron 1545
<krangam> sorry. windows active logon*
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  I enabled the monitor but it shows me the same screen as in laptop.
<Susanne> renata: so there are your 7 partitions.
<hurgh> krangam: have you removed windows live messenger? and other "Live" products (stuff installed with live essentials installer)
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  but i want to be  a different screen so I can have more space to work with
<Susanne> renata: what do you want to do?
<renata> Susanne, i want them to be available somewhere always. I dont know how to do that
<Durf> I can't open images by double-clicking them..
<krangam> @hurgh. Here is what i did. Shared a folder on Windows. uninstalled Windows live logon assistant. Then on linux, typed in smb:///. i got an error saying no computers found in workgroup. i disabled firewall in the Windows 7 as well.
<Susanne> renata: which one do you want available?
<krangam> @hurgh, i haven't removed al the live components. will do that.
<obiwan_> bye
<renata> Susanne, I want sda2 and sda5 to be available
<krangam> @hurgh any other tip? before i disconnect from internet and connect back to my windows machine?
<Durf> I can't open images by double-clicking them.. how do i stop that? they won't even open in imageviewe
<Durf> I can't open images by double-clicking them.. how do i stop that? they won't even open in imageviewer*
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  Try the monitor settings tool now. see if you can enable xinerama
<airtonix> Durf, right click image > properties > open with
<Susanne> renata: try this: mkdir /mnt/sda2; mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2; ls /mnt/sda2
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  what video card/chipset is in that thing? ati/nvidia/intel?
<renata> Susanne, all this in one line in terminal?
<airtonix> Durf, also don't spam like that
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  ati, ati hd 4330:)
<Durf> airtonix, it does not open
<Dr_Willis> renata:  ; seperates bash commands. so that can work as one line.
<Susanne> renata: you can do it in one line or do every command on its own. it doesnt make a difference. the ; just divides the commands.
<airtonix> Durf, did you right click the image ?
<Dr_Willis> gentookitty:  no idea what limits are with ati. there may be an ati specific config tool
<gentookitty> pppp
<diego> hello
<Antrax> guys whats init.d
<Durf> airtonoix, nothing
<gentookitty> Dr_Willis,  I will try and see
<jim__> nobody knows how to turn off x server in lubuntu 10.4?
<Dr_Willis> jim__:  sudo service gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> jim__:  is one way
<minimec> gentookitty: Are you using the fglrx driver with that card?
<Guest56980> /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<ManDay> My internet is awfully slow with Ubuntu but it really isnt (25/5 at router) - suggestions how to figure out what's wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Guest56980:  use the service command these days.. not init.d/stuff
<gentookitty> minimec,  Yes...
<Durf> airtonix, nothing
<renata> Susanne, Ok, thanks, I can find that! however there seems to a problem wih encoding. It does not show my lithuanian fonts on folder names...
<airtonix> Durf, so when you right click the image icon it does not show you a menu ?
<Guest56980> Do you know something about Infiniband drivers on Linux Kernel 2.6.32?
<jim__> not work /etc/init.d/gdm stop, i using lubuntu not ubuntu
<airtonix> jim__, try slim instead of gdm
<Susanne> renata: ls shows lithuanian fonts in other directories?
<minimec> gentookitty: So all the configuration is done via that aticonfig GUI tool.
<Guest56980> Do you know something about Infiniband drivers on Linux Kernel 2.6.32?
<hurgh> krangam: sorry for the delay, I dont have any other tips that I can think of. Hope it helps
<jim__> ok i try
<krangam> hanks hurgh
<sporedi> do i have to upgrade vmware tool if i upgrade ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<renata> Susanne, when I open /mnt/sda2 I have my folders listed, however, there are question marks instead of lithuanian letters
<gentookitty> minimec,  Control center?
<hurgh> sporedi: you have to re-compile the tools if you change kernel
<adi3> hi all. ubuntu 10.04 fresh intsall on dell inspiron 6400 c2d 2ghz,ati x1300,1gbram. my fan ventilation is working all time at a medium speed. didnt happen on ubtuntu 9.10. its annoying all that noise. any idea?
<Susanne> renata: when you "open it" - what does that mean?
<hurgh> sporedi: so if you upgrade to 10.04 and you change kernel then yes you should re-compile vmwaretools
<renata> in thunar (I use xubuntu
<sporedi> ok thanks
<renata> Susanne, In thunar (I use Xubuntu)
<minimec> gentookitty: the package name is fglrx-amdcccle
<sporedi> i have inserted vmware esxi cd but it still detect that cd as a ubuntu cd ,,how do i fix this
<Bennit> hello
<Bennit> is there a way to disable wireless @ startup?
<Bennit> put a "ifconfig wlan0 down" in a startup script, or is there a nice tool to disable this by default graphically?
<ManDay> Is there a way to add own packages (say binary ones) to ones local aptitute like adding things to a portage tree?
<minimec> genii: Catalyst Control Center Yes!
<rww> ubottu: checkinstall | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ManDay> for instance I want Houdini (a package not in the repos) to be managed with aptitude
<ManDay> rww, i would prefer doing this manually
<renata> Susanne, btw, will I have to write the same lines again every boot, or will I have these partitions automatically now?
<Susanne> renata: you can unmount the partition with "umount /mnt/sda2" and then try to mount it with options for encoding. do "man mount" it has some infos on this. maybe "mount -o utf8 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2" or "mount -o isocharset=utf8 /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2" will do the right thing?
<root> what tool can deal with .cab file ?
<Guest1260> what tool can deal with ms .cab file ?
<rww> ManDay: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete , learn how to package, have fun
<rww> ubottu: info cabextract | Guest1260
<kawa> hi, just put xubuntu 10 on a IBM X31 and wanna know if the wifi card could be easily configured?
<ManDay> rww, thanks
<rww> !info cabextract | Guest1260
<rww> stupid bot
<ubottu> Guest1260: cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3 (lucid), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<gentookitty> Seems that it works
<Susanne> renata: "mkdir /mnt/sda2" created a directory "/mnt/sda2" that will still be there after reboot. "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2" mounted the partition. that will be gone after reboot. you can do it again after reboot. there also is some config file in ubuntu with a list of partitions to mount on startup. i forgot which one, but other people will know.
<gentookitty> Only one problem, how do i start ati control center with sudo rights?
<xpike> is there adobe flash player 10.1 for 64 bit edition of ubuntu?
<rww> ubottu: flash64 | xpike
<ubottu> xpike: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<airtonix> kawa, wifi cards are not identified by their box name. you need to provide outputs of lspci, lsusb, lshw -c | grep Network to pastebin
<renata> Susanne, thanks
<airtonix> !fstab | renata
<ubottu> renata: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gentookitty> I got it...thanks:P
<airtonix> gentookitty, you use : gksudo blah
<kawa> lspci :  02:02.0 Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<airtonix> kawa, give output of : lspci -nn | grep Network
<rww> ubottu: pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kawa> 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b [14b9:a504]
<airtonix> kawa, that number combo at the end there is how you wifi card is indentified.
<jimbo2010> Hello everyone, what is everyones' favorite torrent client software for ubuntu? There seem to be so many to choose from (preferably similar to utorrent for windows)
<Hornet> rtorrent
<overmind> jimbo2010: I like transmission
<Hornet> if you want a gui try ktorrent, but rtorrent is the best
<airtonix> jimbo2010, transmission is installed by default and does the same thing
<Hornet> deluge is pants
<Hornet> and that's putting it lightly
<Hornet> 80% overheard
<Hornet> -r
<airtonix> !enter | Hornet
<ubottu> Hornet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gyro54> Can we install the sun-java6-jre on 10.04 from the repository?
<mahda> hai
<jimbo2010> thanks I've noted all those!
<Hornet> w/e
<Dr_Willis> Gyro54:  I belive you can.
<Hornet> Running 64bit Lucid, I'm getting the message 'Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9,0)' upon boot .... more information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265830
<mahda> hay
<gentookitty_> I managed to set up the monitors, thanks so much
<overmind> !hi | mahda
<ubottu> mahda: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bharat_> hey, would Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 work on lucid if i use wine?
<Dr_Willis>  !appdb | bharat_
<ubottu> bharat_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Gyro54> Dr_Willis: I am getting a message saying it is not available?
<rww> Gyro54: It's in Canonical's partner repository now.
<Gyro54> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Gyro54:  ive seen wiki pages/guides that mention using the sun java instead of the other java thats the default in the repos
<bharat_> ubottu: thank u
<Dr_Willis> Gyro54:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<Gyro54> You guys are terrific!  Thanks for your help
<future_> hello
<gentookitty_> I just have one problem, on my 2nd monitor my taskbar is looking awfull
<gentookitty_> I have 2 clocks, 2 bluethooth applets 2 volumes control...why?
<gentookitty_> the 1st one is looking nice
<renata> I need some hand to make some partitions mount on boot. It's too comlicated for me, I am pretty new to linux, thanks
<airtonix> Hornet, btw deluge is only using 4% of my cpu ;P
<lexr> IMHO transmission is doing a very good job on torrents.
<mahda> hay
<rww> Gyro54, Dr_Willis: That link looks right, except that the site's software appears to have changed the " into smartquotes in the add-apt-repository line. You'll probably need to change them back.
<DanaG> Conflicts: python-setuptools (<< 0.6c8-3), python2.3-setuptools (<< 0.6b2), python2.4-setuptools (<< ^D��       ӳ       ^HI)
<DanaG> argh
<Hornet> is there an alternate installer for ubuntu lucid?
<DanaG> if you're seeing garbage there... you're right.
<lexr> maybe the only thing that's missing is autoshutdown option
<airtonix> lexr, yes very true. but it does not provide plugin system.
<DanaG> my dpkg status file is garbaged.
<Dr_Willis> rww:  yep. gotta hate smart sites... that are dumb.
<Hornet> and please don't !anything me, it's not in the listings
<Hornet> for 64 bit, there is for 32
<lexr> yeah...
<bharat_> when ever i play HD movies or do intensive graphic related work, the windows go black, the system slows down. i have a Stidio 1555. how can i rectify this
<Dr_Willis> rww:  seeing that issue more and more lately
<lexr> bharat_, are desktop effects on? what graphic card, and which drivers you use? try disabling desktop effects if they are on.
<Dr_Willis> Hornet:  you mean somthing other then ubuquity? Never seen any alterantives to that.
<Dr_Willis> Hornet:  unless you could a live-cd grub2 booting an iso file as an 'installer' :)
<Hornet> no, I mean the plainer one
<Hornet> lets you set up raid devices etc
<jken146> debian-installer
<Dr_Willis> Hornet:  the alternative cd 's text based installer is a little diffrent. and has some more features.
<mahda> woy
<bharat_> lexr: i have an ati HD4570, drivers are updated by hardware manager and yes desktop effects are on bu i never faced this problem on Karmic
<Dr_Willis> but im not sure what its called. or if its just ubiuity with a differnt interface
<Dr_Willis> !info debian-installer
<ubottu> debian-installer (source: debian-installer): Debian installer. In component main, is optional. Version 20081029ubuntu102 (lucid), package size 808 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<Hornet> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ there we go
<Hornet> it's not on the main download pages for the 64 bit ones
<xpike> in which directory do I place the flash player ".so" file
<jpds> xpike: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jpds> Hornet: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<liminal> hello
<Dr_Willis> Hornet:  you mean you want to find the 'alternative installer cd for 64bit' ?
<lexr> bharat_, i think I've read something about system becoming slow (sluggish) over time when desktop effects are on and whyle using fglrx drivers somewhere on the web. I'm sorry, I have nvidia card so I cannot help, but I can try and find the page... just a sec, let me check my history...
<liminal> can anyone help me with the problem ive posted here
<liminal> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477826
<Antrax> it depends
<Hornet> Dr_Willis, I've found it now
<Dr_Willis> liminal:  give a brief summary.
<bharat_> lexr: yes it is an fglrx
<TalkSoup> alright, I have been messing around with ubuntu and I am wondering if there is anyway to use vmware fusion on the computer rather than virtualbox
<TalkSoup> anyone have any tips?
<Dr_Willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<liminal> im getting a segmentation fault whenever i try to update my packages
<Susanne> Hey People! How do I "install a manpage"? I have this file "tpfand.pod" and im not sure if its a manpage. hmm...
<liminal> its causing me major problems
<liminal> applications randomly keep crashing
<Dr_Willis> cd
<Dr_Willis> pod isent a manpage.. but its some sort of doc file. i never have had to msee with them
<Hans_Henrik> updating from 9.10 to 10.04 over ssh shouldn't be problematic?
<xpike> are there any limitations to virtual box
<xpike> virtual box vs vmware
<Hans_Henrik> no..
<phylock> is it possible to add path to a different xorg.conf with startx -- :1
<lexr> bharat_, sorry, I cannot find that page I've read about that.
<bharat_> lexr: thats all right. thank you for helping :)
<Dr_Willis> phylock:  theres a --config or similer option to tell X what config to use.
<lexr> np :)
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<phylock> Dr_Willis - ok i will se if i can find it, thx
<liqued> question: i've got some grub problems and i unable to start my ubuntu server. now i seem to be able to root in grub to (hd0,1). i can load the /vmlinuz server kernel. but i don't know how i can find the correct root (like root=/dev/sda2) path. how can figure this out?
<silv3r_m00n> i installed karmic on 2 computers , and on 1 computer i downloaded all updates and softwares from synaptic , now is it possible for the other computer to get the packages from the first one , without having to download again from internet ?
<njr> is there any way to install 10.04 using a script becoz the gui isnt detecting my drive
<njr> even though they show up in /dev/
<sr_rules> @silv3r copy all the packages of /var/cache/apt/archives
<sr_rules> from one system to other
<silv3r_m00n> sr_rules: instead of copying , cant the second system get them over LAN ?
<silv3r_m00n> just like it gets from server ?
<phylock> silv3r_m00n - apt-proxy for future use
<SSShvb> hello  i need install nvidia driver  but it asked me to run it  in the terminal without X  i tried to login in terminal  during ubuntu is loading but it continue  load X so  how can i start ubuntu in the terminal mode
<silv3r_m00n> phylock: let me check
<zee> can anyone tell me how to enable 2 finger scrollong on 10.04 dell mini 10v
<zee> the option is grayed out on my dell
<zoyd> hi
<zee> can anyone tell me how to enable 2 finger scrollong on 10.04 dell mini 10v
<zee> the option is grayed out on my dell
<silv3r_m00n> phylock: has it a complete gui for use ?
<zoyd> the search on packages.ubuntu.com is weird ... doesn't take full path of file as keyword
<prettymommy> exit
<zee> can anyone tell me how to enable 2 finger scrollong on 10.04 dell mini 10v
<zee> the option is grayed out on my dell
<zee> can anyone tell me how to enable 2 finger scrollong on 10.04 dell mini 10v
<zee> the option is grayed out on my dell
<elky> zee, please don't ask so often.
<zee> ok but no one is answering and more people are logging in so im asking them
<zee> but fine elky
<jbendotnet> trying to get a shared folder to auto mount in a virtual box ubuntu vm
<cloversg> is anyone available to help me configure audio for 10.04 amd64?  no sound coming out
<jbendotnet> have shared teh folder, and added 'data /data vboxsf defaults,uid=33,gid=33 0 0' to /etc/fstab
<phylock> silv3r_m00n - when its installed correct all apt calls is redirected through the porxy, if the files is already located there i dosn't have to download it from the real server
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<silv3r_m00n> gr8
<silv3r_m00n> let me try
<phylock> silv3r_m00n - like an http proxy, just for apt-get
<zoyd> ok, someone fix the package contents search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ it's lame.
<jbendotnet> mount location didn't exist
<sh0ne> Hey, guys, is there any script (or program) that can help my Ubuntu to recongnize my graphic card (GeForce FX 5200; thats NVIDIA 173... driver).....when I tried Ubuntu 10.04 using Live version it detects my card and prompts me to install 173 driver (recommended), but when I installed Ubuntu 10.04 it fail to detect my graphic. Why?? I don't understand. Please help. Thank you in advance.
<jbendotnet> sorted
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  you could just install the package by hand and see if it works.
<Dr_Willis> I recall the 5200 being a problematic card for a long time
<severnaya> is there an ubuntu equivalent of fedora's system-config-firewall? it's basically a simple gui frontend to iptables
<Dr_Willis> !ufw | severnaya
<ubottu> severnaya: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<sh0ne> Dr_Willis: On my previous install Ubuntu 9.10 it installed flawlessly
<SegFaultAX> severnaya: Firestarter is a good start.
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  tryinstalling the  173 driver and see if it works.
<w3l54666> hey guys, i need help with my usb wifi dongle, anybody willing to lend a hand?
<severnaya> firestarter is way to complicated
<littlepenguin> firestarter too complictated?????
<sh0ne> Dr_Willis: from Synaptic you mean, or using Ubuntu Software center?
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  they all install the same package.
<yeiks> help i cant hear any sound when i play a .3gp file, i need a solution
<SegFaultAX> severnaya: It's about as simple as can be. Just setup your white and black tables and you're set.
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  nvidia-173 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<severnaya> Dr_Willis like this http://linuxsysconfig.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/firewall_configuration.png
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  try sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<Dr_Willis> severnaya:  i dont do much with firewalls. Not muchneed for it
<sh0ne> Dr_Willis: OK, I'll try, thank you, man, for your help, I appreciate it.
<Dr_Willis> ufw is rather simple i recall
<jbendotnet> halp
<SSShvb> how can i reset (make connection ) by 3g modem  it is on usb port     sometimes it connected sometimes not  so i have to reset ubuntu a few times to get connection   (i tried to get out the modem and put it back into my laptop but it does not help)
<yeiks> help i cant hear any sound when i play a .3gp file, i need a solution
<jbendotnet> mistyped in /etc/fstab - have a record that's trying to mount a shared folder in / and now can't boot
<Dr_Willis> yeiks:  check the codec the audio is using. Id bet its using the 'aac' codec.
<njr> hello, can i install 10.04 via command line?
<jbendotnet> signing in as root won't allow me to change fstab
<jbendotnet> always readonly
<jbendotnet> any ideas?
<yeiks> Dr_Willis how do i do d check
<Dr_Willis> yeiks:  try playign with vlc or mplayer from teh command line.. look at output, or right click on video check its properties
<Dr_Willis> jbendotnet:  boot live cd. fix teh issue.
<Dr_Willis> jbendotnet:  or as the system boots/hangs  try ctrl-c ctrl-d or ctrl-x  it may drop to a shell
<Dr_Willis> jbendotnet:  i had a similer issue with a typo in fstab.
<jbendotnet> am in shell
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i cant write to other partitions , though i can access the files
<silv3r_m00n> how to do it from current user account ?
<yeiks> Dr_Willis I dont know how to do that but when i checked out other videos that play they all use aac codec
<Dr_Willis> yeiks:  thres some licening issues with the aac codec/faac/libfaac stuff.  Other then perhaps a updated libfaac from medibuntu . not sure what else to tell you to try
<silv3r_m00n> in nautilus i can access files on other partittions , but cant write to those partitions
<silv3r_m00n> how to make them writable ?
<yeiks> Dr_Willis ok then pls show me how to do the update from medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Dr_Willis> yeiks:  assuming they even have a updated one.
<Dr_Willis> The FFMPEG project ship an AAC encoder that is free. Sadly it’s lacking somewhat and the version of ffmpeg included in Ubuntu 10.04 doesn’t feature it
 * Dr_Willis is reading some google hits.
<yeiks> Dr_Willis i use 9.0.4
<Dr_Willis> yeiks:  no idea then. perhaps medibutu has some updates for it.
<sanket> ubottu: me menu
<sh0ne> Dr_Willis: is it ok to install the NVIDIA driver if it asks to remove these packages http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=2vYijxfH ?
<w3l54666> dr willis u seem to be the MAN on ubuntu
<yeiks> Dr_Willis thank you
<Dr_Willis> yeiks:  it may be you need to install some faac packages.
<sanket> hello, I am not able to figure out why the broadcast status box does not appear in my me menu, sometimes it does but mostly not, am I missing something?
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  that seems weird. but it looks like its removing the non-nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  ive never noticed it doing that befor.
<yeiks> Dr_Willis lemme try that
<budlust> how would I edit what is displayed and what shortcuts(keystrokes) are available to a user when he logs on? (i want to have it when a user logs on, it starts vmware-player then disables the rest of the ui and commands) is this possible?
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: i cant get my usb wifi dongle sorted in lucid... n e ideas?
<Dr_Willis> sh0ne:  but its also removing some VERY imporntant things.. so i wouldent let it remove them --> ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-all
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  ive never owned a usb-wifi thang.
<sh0ne> Dr_Willis: yes, I know that is what bothers me alot
<Aidar-Nagato> i've got Error: kernel includes at /lib/modules/2.6.34-999-generic/build/include do not match current kernel. they are versioned as "" instead of "2.6.34-999-generic". what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  find its exact name/brand - check forums  is about all i can suggest
<dwntwn_> I keep seeing this HDD icon in on my top panel with a big green down arrow on top of it, but it only appears briefly. Can anyone explain what this could be?
<sanket> anyone?
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: ok buddy np man ill get on the rampage asap :P
<lingm> how do I install Skype? I cannot find it in Applications->Ubuntu Software Center
<dwntwn_> It's so fast I don't have time to right click on it.
<denny> dwntwn_: I think that's ubuntu one syncing
<dwntwn_> denny, what?!
<w3l54666> !ubuntuone
<dwntwn_> denny, I never set up ubuntu one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<sanket> !memenu
<scizzo-> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<SSShvb> how can i reset (make connection again ) my 3g modem  it is on usb port     sometimes it connected sometimes not  so i have to reset ubuntu a few times to get connection   (i tried to get out the modem and put it back into my laptop but it does not help)
<dwntwn_> denny, w3l54666: I never setup ubuntu one!
<sanket> I am not able to figure out why the broadcast status box does not appear in my me menu, sometimes it does but mostly not, am I missing something?
<dwntwn_> I UNINSTALLED UBUNTU ONE FROM MY SYSTEM
<Dr_Willis> check your autorun stuff see whats getting loaded.
<moetunes> !caps | bugger-me
<ubottu> bugger-me: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dwntwn_> lol
<yorick> ok...I have a problem
<yorick> when I first installed ubuntu, my dns was slow
<yorick> I found a solution on the internet
<liminal> hi
<liminal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/libm17n-0/download
<yorick> kicking out some ipv6 thing from alias file
<liminal> how do i install this package using apt-get ?
<yorick> but now I upgraded
<liminal> from the command line
<yorick> and it's slow again
<yorick> how do I fix that?
<denny> liminal: sudo apt-get install libm17n
<denny> I think
<dwntwn_> Dr_Willis, where is autorun command?
<yorick> it's libm17n-0
<Trewas> how do I get the volume applet (for controlling sound volume etc) back after upgrade to lucid?
<Dr_Willis> dwntwn_:  system menu has an icon for it somewhere
<yorick> and libm17n-0-dbg and libm17n-dev
<denny> yorick: have a look in /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf
<DanaG> *** glibc detected *** mkdir: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x0809f1f0 ***
<DanaG> *** glibc detected *** mkdir: malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0809f028 ***
<denny> see if either of those looks like what you fixed before
<Dr_Willis> Trewas:  run  gnome-volume-control
<DanaG> ugh... wow.
<denny> my resolv.conf keeps resetting to some shitty internal resolver instead of my ISP's DNS servers, never have worked out how to stop that  :)
<DanaG> denny: check /etc/dhclient/dhclient.conf
<DanaG> prepend domain-name-server
<yorick> denny: I think I used /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<sporedi> can you please tell me which is simple mail server comes with ubuntu  ,for soho office
<Trewas> Dr_Willis: that brings up the applet, but not the icon in the notification area (which I find useful to e.g. change whether firefox/flash is muted or not)
<Weazel> hey guys, I'm running a Lucid Lynx on a Notebook, it has a built in cellular modem with a sim card, but no matter what i try to configure in the network connections, i can't seem to be able to connect via the sim card (wifi and lan works perfect)
<Dr_Willis> Trewas:  Hmm. it adds an icon to the  panel here..
<michael1982> 10.4 rocks and beats the last ubuntu
<michael1982> yee harrrr
<babai> hi all !
<dwntwn_> OK thanks!
<Nowon> yop
<babai> I'm having problem installing lucid on my hdd its says cannot create partition : device or resource busy
<babai> the partition is unmounted
<Dr_Willis> Trewas:  theres some chat about that icon/applet and the one thats merged with the mail icon  here --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<SSShvb> can someone help with Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<babai> help neone?
<Weazel> no one knows his way around the built in cellular modem ?
<wesguin> babai, did you try unmounting it first?
<DanaG> Weazel: what brand notebook?
<SSShvb> i can not get conection sometimes
<DanaG> if it's HP, check that "rfkill list" shows the wwan interface alive, not killed.
<Trewas> Dr_Willis: ok, running gnome-volume-control-applet brings it back, thanks
<Weazel> SSShvb: are you having problems connecting using a built-in cellular modem ?
<babai> wesguin: ya, i never mounted it in the first place
<DanaG> Same is true of many other brands, by the way.
<Dr_Willis> Trewas:  aha its   gnome-volume-control-applet  - I misspasted
<wesguin> babai, what are you  using for the partition utility?
<SSShvb> Weazel  it is a usb 3g modem
<yorick> denny: ?
<babai> wesguin: first i tried with the ubuntu installer , then gparted in the livecd mode, both are complaining the same issue
<kk_hacker> hello, can some one point me to a good page where i can learn to setup google voice chat with pidgin?  I tryed it but except the call getting excepted, nothing else works.
<Aidar-Nagato>  /usr/src/linux - which dir's link should it be?
<kk_hacker> i also want to try empathy but i just get the ring tone and nothing else
<SSShvb> Weazel it was fine in 9  but i updated  to 10 and now i have to restart ubuntu a few times to get conection
<wesguin> babai, hmm. I never ran into that problem
<babai> wesguin: i'm trying to install it as /dev/sda1 as root and /dev/sda3 as home
<babai> wesguin: other distros seem to have no probs with it
<wesguin> babai, yeah nothing wrong so far
<vasiph> hi All I need turkish channal
<vasiph> or russian channal
<babai> wesguin: i'm going to try the oem install mode, see if that works
<wesguin> babai, good luck... I just spent 7 hrs fighting my sisters computer putting ubuntu desktop version on it
<kk_hacker> hello, can some one tell me why is empathy not working with voice chat on google?  is there some thing missing?  I get a ring tone when some one offers to voice chat but i can't do any thing beyond that.
<babai> wesguin: lol, i didnt have this issue with karmic
<kk_hacker> i also tryed with pidgin but some thing.  the call gets excepted but no voice
<wesguin> babai, yeah me neither
<wesguin> babai, that's what I was upgrading her from
<babai> wesguin: is the livecd using it as a cache storage partition?
<babai> wesguin: like a squasfs
<wesguin> babai, no it's not
<rocket16> What is the best Feedreader for Ubuntu? Or, is it better to use Evolution RSS rather than seperate feed-reader???
<wesguin> babai, it's using squashfs but that is on the cd
<babai> wesguin: gparted on the lucid cd is not even letting me create an extended partion on it, only primary partitions
<evanthia_> is there network problems with 10.04? I always start with network disabled
<cherwin> I feel guilty for not having to do anything to make my hardware work after installing 10.04
<babai> evanthia: u use static ip?
<evanthia_> cherwin, you lucky ... ;)
<kk_hacker> cherwin: lucky you
<evanthia_> babai, no
<wesguin> babai, well normally I just use primary first and extended if it wants to do it that way
<cherwin> evanthia_, kk_hacker: I still like to tinker with systems
<kk_hacker> cherwin: i am still thingking there has to be some thing wrong with my machine since I can't do voice chat with pidgin
<cherwin> evanthia_: kk_hacker: maybe it's time to consider *BSD :)
<kk_hacker> cherwin: then you might perhaps look at my problem.  it is interesting now I get the feeling it might be some hardware problem
<evanthia_> cherwin, try arch linux
<cherwin> kk_hacker: that's odd, did you try using skype?
<kk_hacker> cherwin: well, I am totally blind and depend on a screen reader called orca.  it does not work with skipe
<G__81> hi i would like to try Ubuntu in my system. Can someone tell me the link from which i could download the torrent files ?
<kk_hacker> cherwin: pidgin is extremly accessible
<cherwin> evanthia_: will do!
<wesguin> kk_hacker, what irc client works with orca?
<kk_hacker> cherwin: i have to get voice chat with either pidgin or empathy
<demitrius> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<cherwin> kk_hacker: hmm that sucks, don't have any experience with pidgin and skype in conjuntion with orca
<ubuntusuperbegin> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding fresh install.
<cherwin> kk_hacker: gonna google that for you..
<evanthia_> anyway anybody know why ubuntu decides to turn off my networking? is it another hald problem?
<ubuntusuperbegin> I want to do a fresh install of ubuntu and I was wondering, if I burn the dvd, will it keep my history and everything config related or it will just burn the iso contents?
<kk_hacker> wesguin: well, I use pidgin
<G__81> can someone help me out ?
<demitrius> G___81:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<kk_hacker> cherwin: the problem is not with orca persay.  it is some thing i am missing with the settings in pidgin or empathy
<wesguin> kk_hacker, ah okay
<G__81> demitrius, the torrents ?
<demitrius> yes
<rocket16> babai, so are you seleting a ext3 or ext4 install?
<G__81> oh thanks demitrius
<rocket16> * selecting
<demitrius> sure thing
<evanthia_> ubuntusuperbegin, why you want to do a fesh install?
<joe> i have mounted dev/sda7 on /media/sda7 fs is ntfs ..the ownership is for root but after running chown -R joe /media/sda7 the ownership does not change anyhting wrong
<joe> help appreciated
<cloversg> can anyone help with 10.04 amd64 audio ?
<Trewas> I have to say that otherwise it was quite uneventful upgrade, except for the sound volume applet disappearing and the window control positions getting f*d up even though I was not using the default theme
<Dr_Willis> joe:  you DONT chown/chmod a ntfs/vfat   you mount them with the proper options
<liminal> can you run a .deb from the cmd line?
<babai> rocket16: ext4
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<G__81> demitrius, i have been a fedora user and i am one of the developers for some up stream projects. I was just thinking whether could i move to Ubuntu ? Just would like to know whether Ubuntu would suit the purpose ?
<kk_hacker> cloversg: go to terminal and do sudo alsamixer
<Dr_Willis> liminal:  you can INSTALL a deb with 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<rocket16> babai: Is there any error message shown?
<Dr_Willis> liminal:  or 'gksu gdebi whatever.deb'
<babai> rocket16: it says device or resource busy
<babai> rocket16: but those paritions are unmounted
<demitrius> G__81: sorry, not sure I understand your question?
<njr> is there any way to install ubuntu directly specifying the device path for root?
<G__81> demitrius, for example i might play with busybox too so can i do all those in Ubuntu as well ? coz i read that Ubuntu is used only by people who are new to Linux and computers
<joe> Dr_Willis, thanks but which r options should i amke an entry in/etc/fstab
<rocket16> babai: I see. Ok, did you try installing from bootup, or installing from Live? For Live mode, such problems might be there.
<Dr_Willis> joe:  depends on yoru needs.. my example line here --> #UUID=779265E2127472CA   /media/SegateStorage    ntfs-3g defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=en_US.UTF-8    0   0
<evanthia_> Trewas, at first I also thought that, but now the bugs are creeping out of the woodwork like an invasion...
<demitrius> G__81: I believe you can run busybox. Ubuntu is for both beginners and experienced users
<joe> actaullu am also concerned about poor art work of 10.04 lts ...i think ubuntu tram should follwo a sleeker look and feel art work
<Dr_Willis> joe:  the 'ntfs-config' tool may set them up for you
<sporedi> how do i start/restart service in ubuntu
<kk_hacker> cherwin: actually i got every thing right.  I even get the ring when some one sends a call request.
<cherwin> kk_hacker: man, I really want to help you with this, you first have to check if the microphone is functioning correctly. I would check your mic settings first.
<G__81> demitrius, i play with kernel and also compile lot of other software so just wanted to know whether i could do those stuff
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | joe
<ubottu> joe: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<howrubuddy> join sexo
<joe> Dr_Willis, okay where did u get those options
<cherwin> kk_hacker: ah, ok.
<kk_hacker> cherwin: yes i even managed to record with my microphone
<cloversg> kk_hacker: trying that now
<kk_hacker> cherwin: so that's confirmed
<demitrius> G__81: I believe you can, yes.
<Dr_Willis> joe:  from reading the ntfs-3g docs/homepage/faq and ntfs-config tool
<babai> rocket16: i only tried to install it from the live session, i will try the installation from bootup next
<shinma22> hello?
<bittin> hi
<joe> Dr_Willis, okay Willis
<G__81> demitrius, ok the best thing i like about Ubuntu is the PPA aspect which is not there in Fedora :)
<demitrius> G__81:  :)
<Someguy77> why can't I copy my home directory
<cherwin> kk_hacker: what happens when you call somebody, what does pidgin do?
<rocket16> babai: Yes, that will most possibly solve the problem. Because in case of bootup, no question of mounting partitions. But be sure to backup the data.
<Someguy77> whne I type in the command 'sudo /home/ /media/USB' I get an error message 'ommitting...
<G__81> demitrius, coz you package everything and you give a location of the latest software so which i could straight away use and one more question does Ubuntu come with pidgin or Empathy ?
<cloversg> kk_hacker, alsamixer running but no sound
<kk_hacker> cherwin: the call is sent and is also excepted.  as I said before orca is very good with pidgin and i can read every notification and message
<babai> rocket16: i dont have nething on those partitions
<demitrius> G__81: Empathy but U can download pidgin as well, easy.
<babai> rocket16: and no space left for backing up data :P
<rocket16> babai: Very well, I'm sure that will be working then, :)
<kk_hacker> cherwin: all that is not happening is the actuall voice chat the sound does not go at the other end
<babai> rocket16: hoping for the best
<babai> rocket16: havent used ubuntu for a while, thought giving it a try
<rocket16> babai: No problem, :D Once you install Ubuntu, you have Ubuntu One, free 2 GB storage, :) There some data can be shifted, :D But it is mostly taste subjective.
<cherwin> kk_hacker: ok, so you can hear the other person talking?
<cloversg> kk_hacker>  have it running but no sound or test tones .. any ideas
<Guest52379> hello?
<babai> rocket16: ya
<Guest52379> Can you read this?
<kk_hacker> cherwin: no
<Dr_Willis> Someguy77:  whats teh command you are using exactly?
<Guest52379> The first 3 times it wouldnt let me type messages to you all
<Guest52379> oh well.
<Dr_Willis> Guest52379:  Hmm?
<kk_hacker> cloversg: actually you will have to see if any of those bars are muted
<babai> rocket16: i only backup some configuration files on the cloud
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_, I just want to do it:)
<Guest52379> Yeah, dunno... anyways, I have a question on a 10.04 install... anyone able to help perhaps? :)
<cloversg> kk_hacker> no they are not, have them on
<Someguy77> Dr_Willis: nevermind I just forgot to put hte -r argument for copying folders
<kk_hacker> cloversg: what sound card is in your machine?
<chilli0> Hi , whats a good msn client with webcam? ( Not AMSN , when i try to add an account and log in , it spams me with 10000 friend invites for somereason ( all of my friends that i allready have added)
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  To upgrade to the latest version, i know I can download it from the internet and upgrade the existing one but I want to do a fresh one.
<cloversg> built in on motherboard Realtek ID 892
<rocket16> babai: Sure, nice,
<Guest52379> I ran the 10.04 installation CD and it went through the entire install and then the HTPC hung on reboot.
<Guest52379> and does nothig
<cloversg> brb
<Guest52379> and when I booted to LiveCd after that, when I drop to the terminal it shows me errors galore and will not reboot when I ctrl-alt-del
<Guest52379> anyone have any ideas?
<evanthia_> ubuntusuperbegin, just don't format your /home and it should work to reinstall
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  I know, that was not what I wanted to ask.
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  I wanted to know if I write the iso file on a dvd will it save also the config files or history of firefox on that dvd...
<ionut> hi,i am having problems with the nvidia drivers, i have the version  195.36.15 , when i watch a movie i see it in green colors. how can i go to  a previsious working version?
<Guest52379> oh, btw, this was an install onto a SSD
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  or it would just burn the iso content on the dvd.
<evanthia_> ubuntusuperbegin, what iso image?
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  the ubuntu iso image i downloaded from ubuntu .com
<evanthia_> yes
<evanthia_> ubuntusuperbegin, what do you mean by config files? Your config files?
<demitrius> Guest52379: sorry, no idea. i've installed to an SSD w/no issues.
<wesguin> Guest52379, I've had tons of probs with this eeepc 900.. but finally got 10.04 UNE on it
<airtonix> ubuntusuperbegin, livecd does not have persistance. you need to use the usb boot disk creator for that
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  well i was thinking of history files, of config files from firefox, for example, passwords...
<demitrius> Guest52379: installed to an Acer Aspire One w/Patriot SSD
<ubuntusuperbegin> I don't know if you understand my question.
<ubuntusuperbegin> It may be kind of dumb:|
<Guest52379> Hmmmm... well I am using 10.04 LTS desktop
<evanthia_> ubuntusuperbegin, live cd of ubuntu do not store he config info
<airtonix> ubuntusuperbegin, i know exactly what you mean.
<Guest52379> is that what you are sying Demitrius?
<ip3t3r> hi.. i'm loocking for a person who have tried to install BT4 final on intel macBokPro
<Guest52379> using not sying
<ip3t3r> hi.. i'm loocking for a person who have tried to install BT4 final on intel macBokPro .. or ubuntu
<demitrius> Guest52379: no, not really. wish I could help you.
<ubuntusuperbegin> evanthia_,  Ok, so only the iso contents of that file. :)
<Guest52379> oh well... thank
<Guest52379> s
<cherwin> ip3t3r: stop it
<chilli0> ionut, I had this issue a while ago. And i fixed it by going into my settings in movie player  , and changing the display Hue and saturation
<demitrius> Guest52379: what were the error messages you got after install?
<Guest52379> i wonder if i need to go to the 9.xx version
<Guest52379> it was a page of about 100
<wesguin> Guest52379, I just spent hours trying to get that installed on my sisters computer, but finally put on the 64 bit os and it worked
<Guest52379> i dont recall they went by so fast
<airtonix> ubuntusuperbegin, yes it resets after reboot
<ubuntusuperbegin> airtonix,  thanks :)
<demitrius> Guest52379: understood
<Guest52379> i suppose ill try again tomorrow... im a bit tired right now, but figured i would check to see if i missed something stupid
<Guest52379> hahaha
<ip3t3r> cherwin .. why??
<Guest52379> just making sure it wasnt an Id10t error
<Guest52379> ;)
<demitrius> Guest52379: we've all been there!
<ionut> chilli0: ow, done, tnx dude
<Guest52379> well this is my first bout with linux
<wesguin> Guest52379, the error I was getting was something about glib warning
<chilli0> ionut,  No problems =]
<demitrius> Guest52379: hang in there
<Guest52379> did an install last night of XBMC Live CD and did the install to disk
<cherwin> ip3t3r: because people aren't likely to react faster if you ask the same question over and over.
<demitrius> Guest52379: try again tomorrow
<Guest52379> but it unfortunately did not give me any usability for firefox or huludesktop or boxee
<cherwin> ip3t3r: and, this is an ubuntu channel, so most people don't even know what you're talking about..
<Guest52379> and my gf likes to watch stuff on there
<Guest52379> so, I need to make it userfriendly to her ;) before I toss the XP machine out of the picture
<demitrius> Guest52379: firefox works for sure. not sure about huludesktop
<Guest52379> well i cant get firefox to work in the XBMC Live
<Guest52379> cause it nerfs the desktop
<demitrius> Guest52379: very odd.
<Guest52379> yeah i couldnt get to the desktop, only XBMC
<Guest52379> or I would have stuck with that
<Guest52379> oh well.
<Guest52379> thanks a ton
<FloodBot1> Guest52379: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smith> coucou
<Guest52379> ill try again tomorrow at work
<Guest52379> :)
<Guest52379> Anyways, well thanks a ton ill try again tomorrow
<chilli0> Hi , whats a good msn client with webcam? ( Not AMSN , when i try to add an account and log in , it spams me with 10000 friend invites for somereason ( all of my friends that i allready have added)
<lingm> how do I install skype? I cannot find it in the software center?
<wesguin> lingm: there is an installer on the skype web site
<cherwin>  lingm http://www.skype.com/intl/nl/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<demitrius> Guest52379: sure thing!
<lingm> wesguin: that will not give me future updates. i suspect I need to add a repository?
<wesguin> lingm, I'm using the 9.04+ version in .deb
<Maverick_Prowls> wesguin, Doesn't empathy support MSN webcam?
<wesguin> lingm, not sure if there's one available for that
<chilli0> hatake_kakashi, To bad you just died in the anime
<wesguin> Maverick_Prowls, I haven't tried empathy for that
<lingm> wesguin: I highly doubt that. The nature of Linux is to keep package mangement to the packager manager, even if all it does is download and run an installer from a website.
<hatake_kakashi> chilli0, meh I stopped following that anime for quite awhile now
<cherwin> lingm: you can use this to add Skype to your repository https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<chilli0> hatake_kakashi, Oh well haha. He dies , but then gets revived so no worries.
<wesguin> lingm, well you could see if you could find a repository for that
<Maverick_Prowls> wesguin, lingm:  I only used empathy briefly, I prefer pidgin's GUI, but I recall it dealing with webcam well, though I can't remember if I was talking to people on MSN
<An_Ony_Moose> when I switch to a TTY and when I'm booting, the screen looks like this http://imagebin.org/96091 . Is the resolution not being set correctly, or is it something else? And how can I fix it?
<ip3t3r> cherwin : where could i ask something ?
<lingm> Maverick_Prowls: I am not part of your question?
<Maverick_Prowls> lingm, Sorry, thought it might be relevant to your original question
<cherwin> ip3t3r: you could try #backtrack
<ip3t3r> but i would also install ubuntu
<Wipster> hey all, I think I have found the reason I am getting odd graphical bugs like on boot not getting the login screen - wrong resolutions etc. When I startup it thinks I have two screens, I can move my mouse off to the right onto an imaginary screen, if I go to resultion it re initialises my screen back to one (as the program is opening)
 * Weazel going crazy
<lingm> cherwin: Looked at that. Doesn't work or does not apply to an OOTB install of 10.04
<ip3t3r> cherwin :but i would also install ubuntu
<Wipster> how can I fault find this?
<cherwin> ip3t3r: or Google some more, it is expected from users that they are tech savvy enough to figure this stuff out for themselves. If you can't do that, then you don't have any reason to use backtrack in the first place..
<wesguin> lingm, looks like medibuntu includes skype
<Dazzled> Have there been any reports of Lucid dropping WiFi connections (and being unable to detect them again?)
<alpaka> What is the package containing xdvipdfmx? Is it xetex? (It might be "LaTeX with hyperref package".)
<Weazel> trying to connect with "ericsson broadband modem E375 " to the internet, but network manager, only gives me GSM Network Disconnected
<Weazel> how can i make this work ?
<Weazel> please help...   google wont help me
<lingm> wesguin: how did you check? I want to make sure it is official and not going to be out of date.
<niko-mojo> minimec - almost 10.04 :)
<Radio-b> how do I stop linux from hanging when trying to unmount network filesystems?
<wesguin> lingm, oh official? I just did a google search
<nilg> what about ipad-like device with ubuntu on it?
<nilg> would be awesome...
<cherwin> Radio-b: what filesystems are we talking about?
<quietone> My touchpad stopped scrolling. Help says that there is a 'touchpad' tab in the mouse settings but I don't have it.
<woodorw> can ubuntu work on ipad now?
<nilg> I don't think so
<nilg> I don't think it will ever
<Dazzled> quietone: how many tabs are there in your settings then?
<Maverick_Prowls> quietone: Are you running Ubuntu, or one of the other flavours?
<B4ckBOne> How do i get an imon lcd display running with lcdprog?
<cherwin> Radio-b: And how did you mount it (e.g. mount(8) or the gnome gui thingy?
<nilg> due to some proprietary devices
<limbe1> i try to install moodle on ubutu 10.04 not working stop after database step, any idea?
<Dazzled> quietone: I see 'General' 'Accessibility' 'Touchpad'
<logankoester> Does anyone know of any livecd I can ssh into by default? I have a machine with no gfx card
<alket> which is more faster Xubuntu or Lubuntu ?
<quietone> Dazzled: Clean install of 10.04. I have General and Accessibility
<wesguin> lingm, you still there?
<lingm> wesguin: yes I am.
<wesguin> lingm, http://stream-recorder.com/forum/install-skype-repostiory-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-t6509.html
<Dazzled> quietone: did you try tpconfig?
<Dazzled> quietone: I just read something about that on google :)
<quietone> Dazzled: never heard of it. And it doesn't show up with 'which'. Thanx for the idea - i'll for surf
<cherwin> logankoester: hmm no I don't
<VirusTB> FloodBot1,  thanks
<tazz> for some reason i cant get apt-get to install a package(network problem). But i was able to download it... should i use dpkg -i ?
<cherwin> logankoester: but you can whip one up? Google remaster $livecd..
<tazz> will apt-get still be able to detect that i installed a package with dpkg ?
<limbe1> tazz: better gdebi it solved the dependencies
<the[V]oid> Hi, is it possible with empathy to combine contacts (lets say ICQ + Jabber) into one contat like it was possible with pidgin?
<Radio-b> cherwin: they're windows shares mounted through smbfs, using mount(8) via /etc/fstab
<Radio-b> cherwin: options include _netdev
<cherwin> Radio-b: firstly, use cifs instead of smbfs
<tazz> limbe1, ah ok, so i will install the package using dpgk and then use gdebi? Thanks
<Radio-b> k
<Radio-b> I'll give that a spin
<Mrokii> Hello. Can anybody point me to a howto on building own themes for Ubuntu/gnome?
<CQ> hello... how stable it lucid so far? is it worth switching now, or give it another month or two? I heard about a few X problems etc.
<Weazel> wow
<jb12> hey
<jb12> how come ubuntu is good
<limbe1> tazz: if you work on terminal download gdebi-core
<Draiden> Hello. has anyone got experience with installing the FreeNX GPL version on Ubuntu?
<phylock> i get a "startx invalid mit-magic-cookie-1 key" error when i try to start another X window, with config parameter "startx -- -config xorg.conf :1"
<tazz> limbe1, ok
<jb12> next step to take over windows..
<guyvdb2> hi, I have ruby 1.8 & 1.9 installed on ubuntu 9.10. ruby is sym linked to ruby 1.8. How do I change it so that ruby + all associated executables point to the 1.9 version?
<limbe1> draiden: i have install x2go and it works (x2go work with freenx)
<Weazel> yes!!
<dash9> hi, what is a file with a ".sox" extension?
<cherwin> CQ: try the livecd, it didn't give me any problems whatsoever, but YMMV
<Weazel> I found a solution for the F3507g Broadband Modem on Toshiba Laptops, and Probably for anyone with a built-in 3g modem that has a toshiba laptop !!! if anyone is interested talk to me
<cherwin> dash9: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SoX
<Draiden> limbe1, same speed as the nomachine version? I have installed the nomachine version first. and it works very smooth. but I don't want to have the user limit people are referring to
<cherwin> Weazel: you made me curious..
<dash9> cherwin, I have a file, .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.sox - why is it "sox" and not "so" ?
<limbe1> draiden: ry x2go it woks well
<Weazel> cherwin, i'll brb in 4 mins and explain
<phylock> I get a "startx invalid mit-magic-cookie-1 key" error when i try to start another X window, with config parameter "startx -- -config xorg.conf :1", the xorg.conf is a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it works without the -config parameter
<Draiden> limbe1, but does it work as fast as NX does?
<limbe1> draiden: sorry try
<cherwin> dash9: I have no idea, does your flash work? If it doesn't rename the file to libflashplayer.so and see what happens.
<limbe1> i have no much experience with freenx, but as far as i hae heard, yes
<dash9> cherwin, yes, it works, I just want to understand what's with the "sox" file extension
<Draiden> limbe1, I will try it then thanks
<cherwin> dash9: I have no idea.
<mah454> I need free host with SSH .
<limbe1> draiden: i am in africa and i have build a x2go network with thin client i worked before with ltsp x2go is faster with less bandwidth
<Draiden> limbe1, I see. and it works over the ssh protocol as well as freenx?
<limbe1> draiden yes
<Weazel> cherwin: what i did is apparently simple but not written in an obvious place, all i did is open terminal and write "sudo toshset -3g on" and then the regular network manager succeeded on connecting :D
<archieval> Can I remove gutenprint 5.2.5 and go back to 5.2.4 on ubuntu lucid.  My printer won't work anymore.
<Weazel> I've been knocking my skull for 2 years  around this issue and finally i'm connected to the internet via my 3g modem
<Weazel> apparently the radio is off by default in the toshiba laptop
<cherwin> Weazel: that's handy, didn't know that utility existed
<matteo1990> Hi to all, i have installed Ubuntu 10.04 and now i can't ear sound if i don't put the eadphones jack in. Any tips? Do you need any Pastebin?
<erUSUL> matteo1990: is a laptop ?
<cherwin> Weazel: I have no Toshiba laptop though, but this might come in handy some day.
<Weazel> cherwin, me neither but omg how i am happy :D
<Weazel> cherwin, i know many ppl are looking for this answer, so going to write this solution in the forums right now
<cherwin> Weazel: cheers!
<matteo1990> matteo1990, yes it is, and with 9.10 all worked fine
<PeterNL> Hi, I get this error http://peter-server.homelinux.net/ubuntu-10-04-livecd-eror.jpg (zoom out!) when using the 10.04 live cd on completely different systems. The 9.10 cd works. Is this a burn error?
<logankoester> cherwin: thanks, little too much work i think though
<logankoester> cherwin: easier to just wait for my graphics cards to arrive tomorrow :)
<Jaymac> Trying to follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving to set up a separate home partition... just copying my home contents to the new location, but just remembered I set up an encrypted home directory at install.. is this going to screw me over?
<greezmunkey> Weazel: heh, that's been around since 2005! I guess that is what hapens when there are hundreds of thousands of software contributors, google toshset!
<matteo1990> erUSUL,  yes it is, and with 9.10 all worked fine
<PeterNL> Hi, I get this error http://peter-server.homelinux.net/ubuntu-10-04-livecd-eror.jpg (zoom out!) when using the 10.04 live cd on completely different systems. The 9.10 cd works. Is this a burn error?
<Weazel> yea i saw it was around for so long, but apparently not as obvious as many would think, they should add it to the network manager gui
<erUSUL> !intelhda | matteo1990
<ubottu> matteo1990: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Guest40238> i am stuck tried kde in my laptop but it will not fully boot how do i get the system to reboot in gnome i am using 10.4 ubuntu
<erUSUL> matteo1990: also try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic
<greezmunkey> Weazel: Hey, there you go - add it to the brainstorm list.
<PeterNL> erUSUL: Intel HDA just works, right? Or at least it does in 9.04, right?
<erUSUL> it should
<greezmunkey> erUSUL: hey :)
<omar> anyone know if there's a way to reset top? like the TIME+ column?
<PeterNL> should? Whatever, it works for me :D
<omar> besides rebooting
<PeterNL> I get this error http://peter-server.homelinux.net/ubuntu-10-04-livecd-eror.jpg (zoom out!) when using the 10.04 live cd on completely different systems. The 9.10 cd works. Is this a burn error?
<barberan> How do I configure GRUB, if I want to correct my OS list
<PeterNL> !grub | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Radio-b> cherwin: I changed the entries to cifs (and options accordingly), still getting "no response for cmd X mid Y" messages on shutdown
<cherwin> PeterNL: damn you, I'm on my 3G connection here and pay by the MB!
<PeterNL> !grub2 | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<PeterNL> cherwin: sorry :D
<Guest40238> i am stuck tried kde in my laptop but it will not fully boot how do i get the system to reboot in gnome i am using 10.4 ubuntu
<cherwin> Radio-b: Can I see your fstab?
<phylock> I get a "startx invalid mit-magic-cookie-1 key" error when i try to start another X window, with config parameter "startx -- -config xorg.conf :1", the xorg.conf is a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it works without the -config parameter
<michael1982> i'm having trouble with my flight gear
<abhi_69> hello all
<Weazel> done.... for anyone's convenient use - > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9266870#post9266870
<michael1982> help
<cherwin> PeterNL: Geen probleem ;-), Anyway, can you type the error for me?
<limbe1> skype: mic does not work: any idea?
<michael1982> how do i install and uninstall
<matteo1990> erUSUL, i install the Lucid one isn't it?
<michael1982> apss programs
<Mrokii> How can I change the breadcrumb-thing in the toolbar of Nautilus-windows to an input-field (not sure about the right name. I mean, where one can enter a path, instead of just click on buttons of folders and files).
<cherwin> michael1982: what?
<abhi_69> michel1982: what
<erUSUL> Mrokii: clrt + L
<PeterNL> cherwin: I could upload a smaller pic, like 50kb... Gimme a minute
<michael1982> i want to uninstall some games
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  cool, thank you.
<cherwin> michael1982: aptitude purge $game
<erUSUL> Mrokii: if you want to change it permanatly you have to use gconf-editor
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Do you know where I find it there?
<Guest40238> dose anyone have a clue i am stuck tried kde in my laptop but it will not fully boot how do i get the system to reboot in gnome i am using 10.4 ubuntu
<zhxk> i use grub4dos, when i do chainloader (hd0,6)+1 ;boot;it reloads grub4dos on (hd0,0)
<abhi_69> is there any way to boost up internet speed in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> Mrokii: apps>nautilus>preferences
<abhi_69> any tweak?
<Mekzholan> Hi, what's the best way to get the most minimal Ubuntu installed? (All "heavy" stuff like X, Browser, ... should be installed later, e.g. by aptitude)
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  okay, thanks again.
<itai> hi, whenever i click on an rtf file (or an abw file) i get asked whether i want to display it or run it, is there anyway to make it always open in OO without asking me that question ?
<erUSUL> !minimal | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Radio-l> cherwin: http://pastebin.com/k7kZj0B5
<erUSUL> !minimal | Mekzholan
<ubottu> Mekzholan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<erUSUL> Mrokii: sorry
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  hm?
<abhi_69> any way to tweak internet settings in ubuntu?
<ubuntusuperbegin> Is powertop usefull for ubuntu amd64 10.04?
<Mekzholan> erUSUL: thanks - does it let me install w/o X?
<abhi_69> like TCP/IP optimizer for windows
<matteo1990> abhi_69, what you mean?
<PeterNL> cherwin: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/ubuntu-10-04-livecd-eror-small.jpg (brb)
<erUSUL> Mekzholan: yes
<Mekzholan> erUSUL: thanks! (At a first look it looked like beining only a "small installation medium"...) :)
<abhi_69> matteo1990: any program like TCP/IP optimizer?
<cherwin> Radio-l: instead of cerberus, use the ip of your smb server.
<cherwin> Radio-l: e.g. //192.168.1.1/Music
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Just for the record: The entry is "always_use_location_entry", which has to be checked.
<erUSUL> Mrokii: exactly
<cherwin> PeterNL: thanks, let me take a look at that..
<mahmod> Hi
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Just wanted to point it out, should somebody else ask again :)
<B4ckBOne> im trying to output text on my lcd display using lcdproc. And i dont know why it doesnt work. Can s.b. help me please?
<mahmod> how is going ?
<benh> hey
<benh> did somebody notice problems with cdebootstrap ?
<benh> I'm trying to bootstrap a basic debian armel for some embedded hacking
<abhi_69> mahmod: hello
<benh> but cdebootstrap just hangs on executing wget
<erUSUL> benh: debian arm? wrong channel ?
<benh> it doesn't actually seem to execute anything in fact
<benh> hangs in a poll loop
<B4ckBOne> im trying to output text on my lcd display using lcdproc. And i dont know why it doesnt work. Can s.b. help me please?
<Raydiation> what do i have to restart after setting somthing in hosts.deny?
<benh> erUSUL: no, the cdebootstrap is run off lucid x86_64 :-)
<Radio-l> cherwin: the shares mount and are accessible
<B4ckBOne> Raydiation: iptables?
<benh> erUSUL: and it hangs there
<alket> I have shared a folder in Ubuntu and want to access from a Windows 7 lap top, but i cant figure out where is the folder in windows 7 ?
<benh> erUSUL: while retreiving the release file
<Radio-l> cherwin: and wins names all resolve (installed winbind)
<Raydiation> B4ckBOne: sure? theres no init script for them
<B4ckBOne> alket:   netwrok environment?
<Radio-l> brb
<cherwin> PeterNL: I really do not know what that error is trying to convey, try using a different drive, or make a bootable usb stick with Unetbootin perhaps?
<alket> B4ckBOne what ?
<mahmod> hey guys
<Raydiation> i currently got in it: ALL: facebook.com
<mahmod> I'm new here
<Raydiation> doesnt work though
<greezmunkey> cherwin: wouldn't the winbind service (if installed) make that ok?
<cherwin> Radio-b: yeah I believe so, and still I ask you to not use it
<abhi_69> mahmod: welcome
<B4ckBOne> alket: how did u share the files ?
<Mekzholan> erUSUL: another question: is "64-bit PC (amd64)" the right choice for a 64 bit Intel (Atom 330 in this case)?
<nicolaas> Has anyone here installed virtinst-0.500.3 successfully?
<alket> B4ckBone with SAMBA
<abhi_69> mahmod: its a place for discussion all about ubuntu
<erUSUL> Mekzholan: yes
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<cherwin> greezmunkey: I have absolutely no idea, but _if_ it has trouble resolving, we will know after this..
<B4ckBOne> alket: then you have to look in Network environment
<m00se> burp
<mahmod> abhi_69 thank you
<alket> B4ckBone where is that ?
<Radio-b> cherwin: it's rebooting now
<greezmunkey> cherwin: agreed
<abhifx> i want to install two version of same software. how can i do this?
<erUSUL> Mekzholan: but for an atom ( unusual to have more then 3 GiB of ram) you may prefer the 32 bit version
<abhi_69> mahmod: if u hav problem u can discuss it here
<B4ckBOne> alket:  run command: \\ipadress-of-linux-server\
<mahmod> <abhi_69> but my english not well
<B4ckBOne> alket: software firewalls in windows block that .
<Mekzholan> erUSUL: the box has only 2 GB - but 64 Bit has more advantages than only more directly addressable RAM (e.g. mor registers)
<B4ckBOne> im trying to output text on my lcd display using lcdproc. And i dont know why it doesnt work. Can s.b. help me please?
<abhi_69> mahmod: not a big problem
<alket> b4ckBone but i don't have ip, ifconfig doesn't show
<abhi_69> mahmod: try to discuss in simple english
<B4ckBOne> alket: do you have root rights?
<alket> yes
<erUSUL> Mekzholan: ok; up to you :)
<abhifx> i want to install two version of same software. how can i do this?
<mahmod> <abhi_69> I've problem with langauge of Ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<jrib> abhifx: what software and why?
<abhi_69> mahmod: ubuntu is in english
<greezmunkey> abhifx: that's going to depend on the software
<silv3r_m00n> i need a pen drive alternative of aptoncd
<mahmod> <abhi_69> main langauge
<silv3r_m00n> is there any ?
<mahmod> yes I know
<abhi_69> mahmod: but u can install & use it in another language
<yoyoned> abhifx: not normally.what software
<abhifx> jrib, blender both version 2.5 and 2.49
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: to do what, archive pachages?
<abhi_69> mahmod: there r may language available
<mahmod> but I'd install arabic
<abhifx> yoyoned, blender
<silv3r_m00n> to take packages from one computer to another
<abhifx> greezmunkey, the latest version overwrites the olderone
<mahmod> but now all the system in arabic langauge
<abhi_69> mahmod: hmm
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: and all of your computers don't have burners...
<jrib> abhifx: well, I would install 2.49 from the repositories and then install 2.5 yourself to a different location, e.g. /usr/local
<zhxk> i would like boot to grub4dos on sda1 by ntldr, then to sda7 bootloader from grub4dos, then boot into grub2 which should be a bootloader on sda7, then finally to ubuntu
<silv3r_m00n> greezmunkey: I don't have cds
<greezmunkey> abhifx: what software?
<silv3r_m00n> I have pen drives
<mahmod> all what I want is
<abhifx> jrib, i have a deb file of both...
<abhifx> greezmunkey, blender
<mahmod> restore english
<jrib> abhifx: don't use the debfile for 2.5
<abhi_69> mahmod: no problem
<mahmod> How can I do that
<seryl> Has anyone gotten zsnes to compile on lucid amd64?
<ubuntusuperbegin> What's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu? Only kde and gnome?
<mahmod> I chose english
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: Do you have network access for the machines?
<abhifx> jrib, so there is no solution then?
<silv3r_m00n> ya they are on lan
<yoyoned> abhifx: if i remember right, blender is best installed from the blender site tarballs.  just keep each version in it's own directory
<jrib> abhifx: I just told you the solution...
<silv3r_m00n> but apt-proxy needs lots of configuration
<MacHead> I'm running SynergyKM on OSX 10.6 and QuickSynergy on Ubuntu 10.04. Copy and paste doesn't work... why?
<mahmod> but still same problem
<abhifx> yoyoned, i have a deb file for both
<silv3r_m00n> isn't there a simple way to take packages from one computer to another using a pen drive ?
<mahmod> <abhi_69> R U there ?
<abhi_69> mahmod: try to uninstall arabic language pack first
<jrib> abhifx: blender.org doesn't even have deb files for lucid that I can see.  Use the tarball
<abhi_69> then choose english
<rww> ubuntusuperbegin: pretty much, yes
<mahmod> Ok I'll
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: set one machine up as a ftp server, then either upload to it, or from it as needed.
<abhifx> jrib, i know that solution... i should have been more clearer... but cant i install both the deb file somehow?
<yoyoned> abhifx: not easy with deb.  try the precompiled binaries from the blender site
<phylock> silv3r_m00n - didn't you get that answer an hour ago
<abhifx> jrib, i used a ppa
<abhi_69> mahmod: u can use in synaptic
<MacHead> Anyone use Synergy?
<silv3r_m00n> phylock: yup , but I am trying to use aptoncd
<silv3r_m00n> it doesn't have a pendrive option
<mahmod> what's that mean ?
<ubuntusuperbegin> rww,  And I know this may sound dumb but what is really better, gnome or kde, or is it just a matter of taste?
<mahmod> "synaptic"
<abhifx> yoyoned, the tarballs will work.. i know but cant i install somehow both the deb files? any chance?
<jrib> abhifx: well you can modify the deb file if you want, get the source package and change where it installs to.  A completely different approach, by the way, would be to use virtualbox with another ubuntu install
<abhi_69> mahmod: u can easily install/uninstall language pack via synaptic package manager
<rww> ubuntusuperbegin: it's a matter of taste
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: aptoncd will create an archive on the local hdd. That can be sent to an ftp server as needed.
<ubuntusuperbegin> rww, Thank you sir!
<abhifx> jrib, how can i modify the deb file?
<silv3r_m00n> greezmunkey: hmm
<jrib> !source > abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx, please see my private message
<mahmod> do U mean I have 2 download this prgram 1st
<Radio-b> cherwin: fstab updated as you described, still hanging with same message
<cherwin> Radio-b: :/
<rocket16> My Laptop doesn't have ATI or NVidia Card. Still, some games like SuperTuxCart run nicely on it. Any other  nice racing game? (I tried Xmoto, but I didn't like it)
<jrib> abhifx: you probably need to rename the package, etc. too
<abhifx> jrib, are you suggesting i should copile from the source?
<abhi_69> mahmod: no bro, not at all
<jrib> !packaging > abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx, please see my private message
<cherwin> Radio-b: the last thing, remove _netdev
<abhi_69> mahmod: synaptic package manager already installed in ubuntu by default
<abhifx> jrib, hmm.... simply renaming wont do.. thats for sure
<mahmod> right I don't need 2 install it
<cherwin> Radio-b: that would give you a minimal fstab, then try to mount and remount the drives one by one
<jrib> abhifx: when I say "source" I refer to the "source package" not the tarball from blender.  i.e. it comes with the debian/ stuff and is used to produce a deb
<mahmod> it's already installed
<cherwin> Radio-b: this way you can see exactly what's going on.
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  you could use precompiled binaries and just keep them in the users home/somesubdir
<mahmod> yep catch U bro
<abhifx> jrib, aha... i get it. thanks
<ubuntusuperbegin> rww,  Ohh and another thing, the commands you do in ubuntu are the same  as in kubuntu/
<abhi_69> okk
<Dr_Willis> ubuntusuperbegin:  the commands in 'linux' are normally the same across disrtos.
<abhi_69> have a nice day
 * jrib agrees with Dr_Willis that that is a saner solution for abhifx
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, i kno... that method works... i was just curios if i can install both of them somehow
<Dr_Willis> ubuntusuperbegin:  kubuntu = KDE.   ubuntu = gnome..
<ubuntusuperbegin> Dr_Willis,  thanks:)
<Jaymac> anyone know how to move an encrypted /home to a new partition safely?
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  depends on your definition of 'install'  - having the binaries in a dir you can run them from.. IS installed by my definition
<tjingboem> is there a way to uninstall .deb packages from debian?
<webus> how can i install lamp on ubuntu ?
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, i meant the deb files
<chilli0> Is there an IRC help channel?
<greezmunkey> Jaymac: if the encryption is the problem, maybe unencrypt it first??
<jrib> !lamp > webus
<ubottu> webus, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  thats not as easially done.
<jo-erlend> I have forgotten.. Does dot releases for LTS contain newer software, of is it just a matter of republishing ISO images with all upgrades included?
<mahmod> I can't install microsoft office with wine
<jrib> chilli0: this channel is for help with ubuntu if that is what you are seeking
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | mahmod
<ubottu> mahmod: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, but can it be done?
<jrib> jo-erlend: the latter
<phylock> webus - install the server edition, maybe in a VB
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  you could make one package install to /opt/ or somthign and the other go to /opt/otherthing  so . proberly.. but why..
<chilli0> jrib: nah , i mean like irc help channel =P
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  you would have to rebuild the packages.. so sounds like a pain to me
<Jaymac> greezmunkey, is that easily done?
<jrib> chilli0: #freenode maybe?
<jo-erlend> jrib, are there any exceptions, like Firefox and OpenOffice.org?
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, i need both the versions of blender
<chilli0> Tanks jirb
<jrib> !sru | jo-erlend
<ubottu> jo-erlend: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<webus> <phylock> i want install LAMP for home development
<erUSUL> webus: sudo tasksel install lamp
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  put the precompiled binaries in /opt/ and make a menu item to them.  would be the sanest way
<erUSUL> !lamp | webus
<ubottu> webus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, i was hoping for some clever and simple hack ... looks like its not posible for... me :)
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  I cant imagiene why you need both versions.. but i never use the tool.
<phylock> webus - what i have done is i have a virtualbox with a ubuntu server edition
<schurro> lamp schould be renamed to lapp.... postgres instead of my-sql :-)
<mahmod> hey
<Sorinello> fork it, and create it yourself :)
<mahmod> bro
<Pirate_Hunter> a while back I was advised to use wireshark instead of snort, however, im just wondering if wireshark is suitable for command line because just had a quick glance and it seems it is intended to be used in a GUI environment
<red> Anyone know any way to speed up firefox launching? It takes like 3-5 seconds to load up where as chrome shoots open in less than 0.5sec
<mahmod> I get it
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, 2.49 version is more productive bcoz it can run external scripts. 2.50 is necessary so that i can learn it
<JoshuaL> is it possible to make the open office quick launch icon match those other icons? The icon is now pretty ugly..
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: snort and wireshark are not the same type of software ....
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, jrib thank you
<mahmod> I have 2 uncheck the translation button
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: snort is an ids iirc wireshark is an sniffer
<Dr_Willis> abhifx:  it seems odd that they would remove the external script feature.
<B4ckBOne> Please Help me! cant get: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.     to run correctly
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, i can just extract the deb file... should that save me from downloading it again?
<mahmod> when choosing the langauge
<greezmunkey> Jaymac: Maybe this will help: http://xercestech.com/full-system-encryption-for-linux.geek
<webus> schurro> do you see any free hosting with PostgreSQL  ?
<abhifx> Dr_Willis, 2.50 is under heavy development... lots of features are missing
<webus> schurro> i'm like PostgreSQL much
<schurro> that was a koje... didn't you see the :-) at the end :-) :-)
<Hornet> Running 64bit Lucid, I'm getting the message 'Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (9,0)' upon boot .... more information here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9265830
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, hmmm... I need to go check what snort actually does and about wireshark can it be used in a server environment cli?
<subspider> i upgrade my ubuntu to 10.04 lts now i don't have grub loading it says "error: the symol 'grub_puts_' not found
<mahmod> thank you guys for your help
<subspider> plz help
<mahmod> thank u very mutch
<Radio-b> cherwin: still hangs on shutdown, umounting individually from terminal doesn't say anything
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: wiresharc is gui but there are other sniffers that are cli; ettercap or tcpdump ...
<B4ckBOne> I got a new case and it has an lcd screen :-), But i cant get it to run
<Radio-b> cherwin: mount -a doesn't fuss either
<B4ckBOne> Can sb help me?
<H3bus> hi
<H3bus> what's the problem ?
<cherwin> Radio-b: umounting and mounting from the terminal is behaving as expected. Is that what you're saying?
<cherwin> Radio-b: If so, you have a different problem, good man.
<B4ckBOne> H3bus: it doesnt output anything using lcdproc
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, thanks a while back tcpdump came up while doing some network research, might have another look but did find that tshark seems to be the cli version of wireshark
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: your choice
<subspider> plz help
<zhxk> hello, anybody help me?
<subspider> how i do reinstall or reset my grub
<jrib> subspider: what ubuntu version?
<zhxk> i would like bootloader and ubuntu be installed on sda7
<Radio-b> cherwin: I guess so
<rocket16> !ask > zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, true however I am going into the unknown unprepared and without a clue, it is so fun...
<zhxk> i would like bootloader and ubuntu be installed on sda7, i would like sda7 be chainloaded, help me,if you?
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: ##network ?
<Radio-b> cherwin: I think it's because networking is shutting down before it tries to unmount
<subspider> jrib, hi look i upgrade to 10.04 now i can-t load grub
<limbe1> one more time no mic on skype: any idea?
<jrib> !grub2 | subspider
<ubottu> subspider: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Psycho_Mario> hi, i have just set up dual monitors in ubuntu 10.04, however, the 'new panel' option doesn't work, so i cannot get a second set of panels for my second monitor. Is there any command that could create a new panel on the other screen for me?
<benh> heh
<benh> lovely
<benh> miscompile
<cherwin> Radio-b: indubitably.
<benh> remove attribute((noreturn)) from internal_di_exec_child() and it works
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, hah this place has a channel for everything, might pop there later just doing some reading on the options available
<benh> with the attribute set, the bloody compiler "forgets" to call the function
<benh> nice
<cherwin> Radio-b: It tries to unmount a device over the network, but the network is down. So it waits for a timeout to occur before shutting down.
<subspider> jrib, i jave now a promp 'grub rescue>'
<Radio-b> cherwin: so I need to re-order it to umount before cutting network
<greezmunkey> cherwin: you could look at the ifup ifupdown scripts, maybe umount there would clean things up a bit.
<ashi> hi all. i am running lucid lynx (gnome openbox) and every time i reboot the visual effects will be unactivated ("none"), although it should be "normal". i found a bug report from a person who has exactly the same issues. does anybody know about that bug?
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys .... i downloaded the dvd and i want to install it inside windows ...but there is no option to install inside windows ..any suggestions
<zhxk> will grub2 on sda7 search menu.lst on sda1?
<cherwin> greezmunkey: that's a good idea
<zhxk> ubottu:hello?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhxk> ubottu:what?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cherwin> Radio-b: do not reorder de script because you can break things this way
<zhxk> ubottu:pardon me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhxk> ubottu:why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> ubottu: tell zhxk about bot
<ubottu> zhxk, please see my private message
<greezmunkey> cherwin: It's definately not a standard thing, and shoudl be documented for that computer, but it should help.
<greezmunkey> rww: now the bot takes plain english commands - nice!
<rww> it has forever, but everyone likes their exclamation points :(
<cherwin> Radio-b: greezmunkey: if you look at /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh, this script is responsible for umounting network filesystems
<greezmunkey> rww: no doubt
<the_file> can any1 open terminal and try to ping:    98.148.185.253
<the_file> tell me if its successfull please
<cherwin> Radio-b: greezmunkey: it is failing now, I don't know why, it looks good on my machine, order-wise. Can you do 'ls /etc/rc[06].d/' for me?
<C-S-B-N900> the_file: failed here
<ravenkhan> hi all i have installed ubuntu under windows and now since last time i started it. It is showing a black command prompt type screen and having written GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4 sh:grub> . Please help me how to open the ubuntu
<phylock> I get a "startx invalid mit-magic-cookie-1 key" error when i try to start another X window, with config parameter "startx -- -config xorg.conf :1", the xorg.conf is a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it works without the -config parameter
<ouyes> is there a channel about security?
<ravenkhan> hi all i have installed ubuntu under windows and now since last time i started it. It is showing a black command prompt type screen and having written GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4 sh:grub> . Please help me how to open the ubuntu
<subspider> plz i need help to restore to my grub
<subspider> plz
<jrib> subspider: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<greezmunkey> the file: Road Runer HoldCo: All 1000 scanned ports on cpe-98-148-185-253.socal.res.rr.com (98.148.185.253) are filtered
<subspider> jrib, yes i did
<onaogh> ravenkhan, which version of ubuntu u have installed ?
<phylock> ouyes - /list security
<ravenkhan> onaogh: 9.1
<jrib> subspider: and did you do what it said?
<zhxk> i inssued chainloader (hd0,6)+1 it says "error: invalid signature" why?
<ravenkhan> hi all i have installed ubuntu under windows and now since last time i started it. It is showing a black command prompt type screen and having written GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4 sh:grub> . Please help me how to open the ubuntu
<Craiggles> i've been following this tutorial, http://dbaranski.wordpress.com/2007/09/19/building-firefox-on-ubuntu/ .. but ~/mozilla/obj-x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu/ doesn't have a bin dir
<Guest94374> whyu under win?
<maverickdiouf> Bonjour à tout le monde, je suis nouveau sur uBuntu
<onaogh> !how | onaogh
<ziocane> arf
<arand> !fr | maverickdiouf
<ubottu> maverickdiouf: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> Craiggles: why are you building firefox?
<subspider> jrib, you just geve me the link i'm lost on these and the thing is i have photos on the sapce so i can't delete
<ravenkhan> hii All I have installed ubuntu 9.1 under windows XP and now since last time i started it. It is showing a black command prompt type screen and having written "GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4 sh:grub> " . Please help me how to open the ubuntu.
<jrib> subspider: read ubottu's link, it's step by step
<cherwin> maverickdiouf: Bonjour :-)
<onaogh> ravenkhan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cherwin> onaogh: you know he isn't gonna fix it by reading that. Certainly after he says "Please help me how to open the ubuntu".
<Craiggles> jrib, that's to get minefield
<Craiggles> I'm wanting ot install minefield
<CrEddy> limbe1:  Have you tried a skype test call?
<onaogh> ravenkhan, if what cherwin says is correct, then u better just remove ubuntu
<limbe1> yes, no way
<jrib> Craiggles: I'd suggest reading mozilla's documentation, not a blog post from 2007 then
<Craiggles> searching "install minefield ubuntu" didn't come up with many tutorials, that was all
<jrib> Craiggles: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/minefield/
<ravenkhan> onaogh: what do you mean i dont understand.
<IdleOne> onaogh and cherwin ability to use and understand Ubuntu is not limited to how well a person speaks English.
<CrEddy> limbe1:  What kind of mic is it?
<Antrax> sorry i was away
<Antrax> any one have idea
<Antrax> about
<SLaYeR> Hmm ... J'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ai grand monde ...
<SLaYeR> A moins que tout le monde soit mort ...
<SLaYeR> Et qu'ils pourrissent en enfer pour cause de non réponse sur IRC ...
 * SLaYeR Bon...
<FloodBot1> SLaYeR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limbe1> creeddy: internal mic
<Antrax> jaunty upgrades
<limbe1> on a netbook acer 1
<ravenkhan> onaogh: why you said remove ubuntu? I want to fix problem not remove the ubuntu.
<Craiggles> jrib, sorry but where does that say how to download?
<ravenkhan> cherwin: what did  you say ?
<cherwin> IdleOne: He can speak English just fine, I am only stating that he is bound to have problems trying to understand his problem.
<IdleOne> !fr | SLaYeR
<ubottu> SLaYeR: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<CrEddy> limbe1:  Internal speakers too?  L:nux Skype uses the speakers and mic from the same sound card by default.
<cherwin> ravenkhan: :-)
<onaogh> ravenkhan, you can start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 if u still cant fix it we will be here
<limbe1> rcreddy: yes internal speaker
<jrib> Craiggles: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Build_Documentation you need to read documentation if you want to run unstable software
<red> anyone know any app for lucid that could "reserve\preload" firefox into memory
<red> so that the launch of the browser would be faster
<ravenkhan> onaogh: i will surely fix the problem. and not going to remove ubuntu keep your suggestion with you
<jrib> Craiggles: I hope this is for development purposes, not for daily use
<Craiggles> jrib, it's for webgl
<IdleOne> cherwin: at one point in your life you had a hard time learning to tie your shoe laces, does that mean your parents should of just given up on you? IF you want to help then that is great and the community appreciates it but if you just want to tell people to give up because it could be difficult then please just keep it to yourself.
<limbe1> creddy: record is working
<limbe1> but skype not
<Dr_Willis> red:  why not just load it.. and minimize it...
<jrib> Craiggles: is something like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa not sufficient?
<Dr_Willis> red:  or minimize it to the systemtray with alltray
<red> Dr_Willis: it's the loading time that bugs me, compared to Chrome for example.
<the_file> wonder if chrome is faster than firefox in linux
<red> it is
<red> a lot :p
<Craiggles> jrib, that woudl be
<red> except for flash content
<the_file> lol
<Dr_Willis> red:  all i can say.. is get over it. :)  load it.. never close it..
<CrEddy> limbe1:  I don't know for sure.  Are you able to record and replay your voice using other programs?  Also, check that your mic is plugged in properly.  This one always gets me.
<ravenkhan> cherwin: dont give me shit. you maybe born english but i am not.
<the_file> quality code is quality code
<cherwin> IdleOne: I didn't tell him to give up
<the_file> firefox lacks that
<cherwin> ravenkhan: I'm Dutch
<red> ye i guess
<IdleOne> ravenkhan: please don't curse
<red> firefox is really sweet for me as a web developer thought, the power of all the web developing addons is sweet for debugging
<red> and it runs flash better
<the_file> firefox is basically compying chromes ui for firefox 4 with their tab animations and all
<red> wish they would get h264 support for html5 video soon
<ravenkhan> cherwin: dont make me use absurd language.
<cherwin> IdleOne, ravenkhan: You people need to relax, I was just trying to say that the person who directed him at the Grub2 docs, was too soon with that.
<Craiggles> craig@craig-desktop:~$ ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Craiggles> bash: ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa: No such file or directory
<red> hen it would be perfect and i wouldnt need chrome
<ravenkhan> IdleOne: sorry but he made me irritate
<the_file> chrome is catching up to firefox real fast
<ravenkhan> cherwin: you shut your mouth and dont interfere if dont know answer just saying blah blah
<IdleOne> cherwin: I may have directed my comment to the wrong person but I see that they are not speaking right now. perhaps they also read what I said
<cherwin> ravenkhan: You're cute.
<IdleOne> ravenkhan: please stop
<woodorw> chrome is the best choice if you install a normal ubuntu on Netbook
<Craiggles> ignore what I said
<greezmunkey> onaogh> ravenkhan, if what cherwin says is correct, then u better just remove  ubuntu
<z3r0-c001> is netbook remix really watered down or no im thinking about trying it next update
<cloversg> Can anyone help with 10.04 amd64 audio - can't seem to get anything out
<cherwin> IdleOne: No problem, I'm just trying to help, that's all.
<ravenkhan> IdleOne: sorry
<ravenkhan> cherwin: sorry to you also.
<domjohnson> Hello
<ravenkhan> I came here to fix problem not to remove ubuntu.
<zhxk> when i do grub-install /dev/sda7 it says embedding is not possible, why?
<cherwin> ravenkhan: don't sweat it ;-)
<dstaubsauger> hi, how can i make that communication icon in the gnome panel work with thunderbird and pidgin instead of evolution and empathy?
<domjohnson> Is there a way in 10.04 to change mouse button functions - more specifically - when the left and right mouse buttons are pressed at the same time, it takes it as a middle click?
<renata> hello, how to install and start using nouveau driver for my card on lucid?
<bp0> should be installed already, if you have nvidia it is already used
<z3r0-c001> has any one ran both desktop and remix
<Craig_Dem> I thought nv was the default.
<dstaubsauger> domjohnson: isnt that the default already?
<domjohnson> no
<pallgone> cloversg: open a terminal and start 'alsamixer' - what do you see?
<domjohnson> Don't think so...will go and try
<z3r0-c001> i want to try out remix but not if its just a watered down desk top thats less capable
<Chinta> Hiho! I'm on Jaunty with Alsa + Pulseaudio. How can I get my sound device playing sounds from two different applications at the same time? The second application mutes the first.
<dr0id> hey guys, how do i install kcolorpaint and kcolorchooser?
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: when you did you install, how exactly did you go about it.
<dr0id> i dont find them in synaptic package manager
<cloversg> pallgone - two bars, which I can change up/down volume
<overmind> Chinta: You can't both the same time
<Craig_Dem> apt-get install kcolorpaint kcolorchooser
<zhxk> grub2 sucks
<pallgone> cloversg: is anyting muted? > MM
<airtonix> ravenkhan, when you say "i installed ubuntu under windows" does this mean you used wubi ?
<IdleOne> !sound | Chinta
<ubottu> Chinta: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Chinta> overmind: Really? I recall having them working at some point
<dr0id> Craig_Dem: lemme try that
<cloversg> pallgone - what do you mean by muted?, can see "Master" and "PCM", no muted sign
<zombik> Since lucid it is no longer possible for system users to log in into the FTP if libpam-mount is installed. Syslog shows the following message on connect attempt: "out of memory [1]". any idea how to fix that?
<z0man> Having problems trying to network Samba with "Windows7 Starter" (Armish edition)
<zombik> oh the FTP server is vsftpd
<pallgone> cloversg: press M on any bar to get the idea
<dstaubsauger> z0man: the amish have electricity now???
<ravenkhan> airtonix: yeah wubi using live cd
<IdleOne> !ot | dstaubsauger
<ubottu> dstaubsauger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<z0man> figure of speech, as I cannot get into the "Policy Editor" to change the handshaking agreement
<cloversg> pallgone - "M" does nothing visible
<Chinta> ubottu: Sorry, what is it meant with words preceded by an exclamation mark (!). I'm sorry I'm not familiar with that.
<dr0id> Craig_Dem: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dr0id> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<airtonix> ravenkhan, is is possible install ubuntu normally by booting the computer from the livecd instead ?
<Ge5i> hi
<ravenkhan> greezmunkey: yes but i preffered under windows
<Craig_Dem> Try going into synaptic and typing one or the other in.
<rww> Chinta: messages beginning with ! are generally instructions to ubottu to say something. ubottu is an encyclopedia/factoid bot
<pallgone> cloversg: also not on <Master>?
<Craig_Dem> To the search
<Armada64> am i right in thinking there are three types of DNS servers; cache, master and slave?
<dr0id> Craig_Dem: did that, but they arnt there :(
<Craig_Dem> Ok
<cloversg> pallgone - no nothing happens even on master
<IdleOne> Chinta: the words with ! are triggers for ubottu ( a robot) to send you information
<Chinta> rww: Oh, alright. Thanks.
<Craig_Dem> I'll have a quick look to check they are in the repos
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: ok, airtonix is also helping. You tried to do a wubi install and it failed. Can you still get into windows?
<cloversg> pallgone - the other is PCM, nothing happens there too
<dr0id> Craig_Dem: i remember downloading them from synaptic in jaunty, but now i upgraded to karmic and i cant find it :(
<z0man> I have got it hand shaked once by adding these two reg settings to regedit
<Craiggles> i've changed the about:config settings, and it still doesn't worK: D
<z0man> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7
<Craiggles> D:*
<Craig_Dem> Ok, give me a sec.
<z0man> It worked once! and now it doesn't :(
<airtonix> ravenkhan, i would just like to point out that ubuntu installed via wubi is handicapped.
<pallgone> cloversg: what is the 'card' (upper left)?
<z3r0-c001> other than the interface what is the difrence between netbook remix and desktop
<ravenkhan> greezmunkey: No i didnt failed. Ubuntu working fine since past 1 month. last time when shut down PC. Then started again after some time then it started showing black command prompt screen instead of the menu for ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> airtonix: maybe he just wanted to give it a try?
<z0man> Think I will try samba area
<cloversg> pallgone : HDA ATI SB
<Craig_Dem> kcolorpaint is not in the repos. kcolorhooser is only in the lucid repos.
<z3r0-c001> oh man tough crowd
<dr0id> well, i just got kcolorchooser :P
<dr0id> but not kcolorpaint
<dr0id> wat do i do now?
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: so you can't get into either ubuntu or windows it sounds like to me, is that correct/
<pallgone> cloversg: does 'aplay ~/.bashrc' work?
<Craig_Dem> Go to the website of kcolorpaint
<ravenkhan> greezmunkey: when i click on windows it is working. but on choosing ubuntu it showing that screen.
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
 * kostas_thess__ is back.
<Chinta> Uhmmm... is it possible to use the alsa-oss package with wine (what I want is to play a game on wine while having the mp3 player running)?
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
<cloversg> pallgone: says playing raw data , no sound
<Ge5i> i just formated my pc and now i get : grub loading stage 1.5
<Ge5i> grub loadinh, please wait...
<Ge5i> error 15
<dhruvasagar> how to download iTunes content in ubuntu ?
<zhxk> can i use grub1 instead of grub2?
<dr0id> Craig_Dem: any better equivalent of MS Paint on ubuntu?
<zhxk> can i use grub1 instead of grub2 on ubuntu 10.04 with ext4?
<cherwin> dr0id: what??
<Craig_Dem> I like the gimp. But that might be a complex for what you want.
<dr0id> yup, i need simple
<dr0id> kcolorpaint was just simple and cool for me
<pallgone> cloversg: is it a laptop, what model?
<dr0id> pls help me get it :)
<Ge5i> does anywaone know how to fix grub error 15? when i boot it sais grub loading stage 1.5
<Ge5i> grub loadinh, please wait...
<Ge5i> error 15
<JoshuaL> zhxk, why do you want grub 1?
<dr0id> cherwin: ?
<cloversg> pallgone: not laptop Asus 880 board
<ravenkhan> greezmunkey: are you understanding? Windows working fine. On selecting ubuntu from startup menu showing black screen. Ubuntu installed under windows. Worked fine since 1 past month now showing problem of black command prompt type screen
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: it sounds like the wubi "file" may be corrupted somehow. I don't know if that will be recoverable. It's possible, I guess. You didn't happen to do a full backup of you pc before this happened, did you?
<cherwin> greezmunkey: kudos for trying so hard.
<zhxk> JoshuaL:grub2 cant be chainloaded
<Ge5i> please someone help me... :S
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: I get that :)
<cloversg> pallgone: on card selection has HD ATi and HD HDMI only
<Craig_Dem> dr0id: You can get a older version from the kcolorpaint website.
<ravenkhan> greezmunkey: no dont have
<dstaubsauger> dhruvasagar: errr... there is no itunes for linux, you can other music stores (i.e. the ubuntu one music store) and many music players have support for iPods :P
<cherwin> dr0id: try inkscape
<the_file> no
<JoshuaL> zhxk, maybe this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dstaubsauger> *you can use
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: I want to access videos of an online free MIT course available at http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-045JSpring-2005/DownloadthisCourse/index.htm
<the_file> try adobe illustrator
<pallgone> cloversg: output of 'aplay -L' ?
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: is it not possible at all ?
<ravenkhan> greezmunkey: there it is showing sh:grub> Is there any command i should put there?
<the_file> does vectors very well
<novia> asl/pls
<Ge5i> can someone help me with a grub error
<novia> ukkk
<dr0id> dhruvasagar: hey, u indian? :)
<cloversg> pallgone:  here are the first 4 lines
<Grub2Die> I need help :'(
<Ge5i> no one is answering my questions :S
<cloversg> pulse
<cloversg>     Playback/recording through the PulseAudio sound server
<cloversg> front:CARD=SB,DEV=0
<cloversg>     HDA ATI SB, HDA Generic
<cloversg>     Front speakers
<FloodBot1> cloversg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: yes
<dr0id> from where?
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: you know time machine :)
<cloversg> sorry
<dstaubsauger> dhruvasagar: why dont you download that from youtube?
<dr0id> yep,
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: you know him right, the annoying guy who keeps asking questions
<dr0id> but its difficult to make it
<JoshuaL> Ge5i, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3979736&postcount=5
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: how to download from youtube !?
<Grub2Die> I have the infamous grub restore problem, how can I restore grub or rebuild it from the liveCD
<dr0id> ?
<dstaubsauger> dhruvasagar: there are some firefox plugins which make it easy, i.e. the Easy Video Downloader
<Ge5i> JoshuaL, thanks i am having a look at it :)
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: I know them, video download helper is best
<cloversg> pallgone:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qWsrPeSd
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: but I will have to search for them, then use the downloader to download...its pretty nasty
<Grub2Die> I have the infamous grub restore problem, how can I restore grub or rebuild it from the liveCD
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: compared to simply clicking on download in iTunes
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: that's why I am asking
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: >
<dstaubsauger> dhruvasagar: the thing with itunes is that it's made by apple and apple hates linux :P
<raleeha> hi
<Appl6> Grub2Die: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: I found this, it may be what you need to know: http://www.lemmonaid.info/computers/linux/when-you-cant-get-into-wubi-ubuntu/
<dr0id> > ?
<dr0id> dhruvasagar: ^^
<dhruvasagar> dstaubsauger: I know
<greezmunkey> ravenkhan: read it *carefully*
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: your added in yahoo by a guy
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: a very annoying guy who keeps asking questions
<dr0id> well, i knw someone, who asks a lot of questions
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: in yahoo messenger
<rww> ubottu: ot
<dr0id> not 1 but 2 :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dr0id> yup, both in yahoo ;)
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: arzisxam_peace
<dr0id> naw
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: he uses a different handle
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: this guys sucks big time
<dr0id> but, y r u suddenly asking me?
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: he asks you a question
<dstaubsauger> dhruvasagar: why dont you click that large "Start Download" button?
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: then he puts your answer in my yahoo chat
<bazhang> dhruvasagar, dr0id #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: and asks me question
<dhruvasagar> dr0id: basically he argues with you using my arguments and vice-versa
<pallgone> cloversg: here is something: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845
<dhruvasagar> bazhang: sry
<dr0id> dhruvasagar: #offtopic, lets talk on PM
<dr0id> check PM pls
<cloversg> pallgone: thanks reading it now
<kn100> stupid question, is there any linux command that will generate a tone of a certain pitch and play it for a specified amount of time?
<Dr_Willis> kn100:  the 'beep' command can do it throguh the pc speaker.
<Dr_Willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-24 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 104 kB
<cloversg> pallgone: I notice I can mute the HFA ATI HDMI output
<dstaubsauger> kn100: if your pc has an integrated beeper then it's beep
<Dr_Willis> kn100:  sox may be avble to generate a tone also
<kn100> Dr_Willis, I mean through the standard dsp/speakers
<Dr_Willis> many pc's the 2 are the same kn100  (well on laptops) :) and other built ins
<kn100> i just want a 2 second 20hz blast for an experiment, and audacity does do it but i want something I can do remotely
<dstaubsauger> kn100: however, you might have to unblacklist the pcspkr module before
<greezmunkey> cherwin: did you see the link I pasted to ravenkhan ?
<kn100> my pc speaker and my actual speakers are separate I know that much
<Dr_Willis> You can make grub2 play a tune at boot up also. :)
<cherwin> greezmunkey: No, why?
<dstaubsauger> kn100: if your pc does not have an integrated speaker, ecasound will do it, but it's a rather complex thing
<kn100> i'll look into that
<dstaubsauger> !info ecasound
<ubottu> ecasound (source: ecasound2.2): Multitrack-capable audio recorder and effect processor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.7.0-1build1 (lucid), package size 1656 kB, installed size 3620 kB
<cherwin> greezmunkey: I'm reading it now.
<greezmunkey> cherwin: It looks like his ubuntu wubi may have blown up due to update manager??
<Dr_Willis> kn100:  i had to modprobe pcspkr befor i could use beep just now.
<dstaubsauger> kn100: check out the following: http://ecasound.sourceforge.net/ecasound/Documentation/examples.html#tonegeneration
<kn100> Dr_Willis, I don't have my pc speaker plugged in
<pallgone> cloversg: ok, can you find out the exact card model?
<jessi> hello  all
<Dr_Willis> kn100:   sox -c1 -r48000 -n -t raw - synth 0.100 sine 18000 vol 1 > base.raw
<Grub2Die> App16]
<kn100> Dr_Willis, wow that's very complex
<jessi> Ubuntu 10.4 runs the keyboard, but not the GKM Wireless Optical Mouse 6130
<jessi>  while in ubuntu 9.10 everything was functional as ever?
<dstaubsauger> ecasound is far better and supports multiple sound backends :P
<Grub2Die> App16: I may be having a problem
<Dr_Willis> kn100:  not really :)
<Grub2Die> though I don't think it's really a problem
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: does beep work for you? I have not been able to get it to work (tried several methods found by Google)
<Grub2Die> but better be safe than sorry I guess
<Dr_Willis> beep works for me - i just tried it here.
<Grub2Die> I have my boot on a separate partition from my root
<dstaubsauger> kn100: ecasound -i tone,sine,440,10 -o alsa
<dstaubsauger> makes a 10sec long A
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: wierd, I know my speaker works too :(
<Dr_Willis> Phaser sound in Sox --> sox -n phaser.wav synth .5 sine 10000-5
<Grub2Die> so should I substitute any instruction with /boot to /grub?
<Grub2Die> To make sure this is indeed the Ubuntu boot partition, run ls /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444/boot, substituting 0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 with your volume's UUID from before, which should output something like this:
<jessi> Ubuntu 10.4 runs the keyboard, but not the GKM 6130 Wireless Optical Mouse  while in ubuntu 9.10 everything was functional as ever?
<Grub2Die> mine has no /boot, because it's a boot partition, it only has grub
<cherwin> greezmunkey: Indeed.
<Grub2Die> hello oh o o
<Grub2Die> where are you ou ou o
<cherwin> greezmunkey: Nice find!
<Grub2Die> I have a grubless pc here which is stopping me from a lot of work ork ork rk
<kn100> dstaubsauger, thanks that does exactly what I want it to
<kn100> <3
<greezmunkey> cherwin: looks like he left, maybe he's working through that document (keep your fingers crossed!)
<pallgone> cloversg: maybe you can try 'dmesg | grep ALC'
<dstaubsauger> kn100: np :)
<Radio-b> cherwin: I did a `sudo update-rc.d -f umountnfs.sh remove` to cut any umountnfs links
<greezmunkey> cherwin: if #ubuntu has done anything for me, it has increased my google-fu :)
<pallgone> greezmunkey: and probably your IRC log...
 * Grub2Die gets a nervous breakdown and decides to go ahead and not ask further questions, whatever will be done, shall be undone...or we will be in deeeep trouble...to ARMS
<greezmunkey> heh goo-foo
<Appl6> Grub2Die: Sorry, it helps if you include my handle in your comments.
<greezmunkey> pallgone: irc log?
<fuhreal> Hi everyone, new user to ubuntu/gnome here... I'm trying to get BitchX to launch in an Eterm terminal instead of the default gnome term... would my exec command be Eterm && BitchX ?
<Radio-b> cherwin: then `sudo update-rc.d umountnfs.sh stop 15 0 6 .` to readd them before networking (stops at rc6, seq number 20)
<greezmunkey> pallgone: now I have to goole that :)
<Radio-b> cherwin: still hanging, same message
<dstaubsauger> how can i make that communication icon in the gnome panel work with thunderbird and pidgin instead of evolution and empathy?
<pallgone> greezmunkey: :)
<rww> fuhreal: "eterm -e bitchx", assuming eterm correctly implements the related specification
<rww> ubottu: bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<rww> is of note
<fuhreal> rww: ty
<cherwin> Radio-b: what messages do you get?
<cloversg> pallgone: my card is a RealTek ID 892, => dmesg | grep ALC produces nothing
<CloudMonkee> sup all... what's the shell command for document viewer
<greezmunkey> I was going to ask again in here, where to find the #ubuntu logs, I need to find something from yesterday.
<greezmunkey> It's not in the topic
<Grub2Die> Appl6: I executed the install command on sda
<Grub2Die> though my root is on sda10 and boot on sda8
<Grub2Die> should I grub-install on sda8?
<CloudMonkee> what's document viewer's command line name?
<Appl6> Grub2Die: No.
<rww> CloudMonkee: evince
<cherwin> greezmunkey: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<CloudMonkee> rww: how would I find this information later on?
<greezmunkey> check this: http://irc.ubuntu.com/
<Grub2Die> alrighty, but This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
<Grub2Die> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
<greezmunkey> cherwin: thanks
<Grub2Die> fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.
<Grub2Die> (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Grub2Die> did not show
<FloodBot1> Grub2Die: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jessi> Ubuntu 10.4 runs the keyboard, but not the GKM 6130 Wireless Optical Mouse  while in ubuntu 9.10 everything was functional as ever?
<onehomelist> when using earphones with ubutu 10.04 the sound gets slightly distorted. Is there a fix for it
<kn100> is it possible to make two commands run at the same time from tty1
<Grub2Die> only the Installation finished. No error reported. part showed
<dr0id> Craig_Dem: any idea?
<Radio-b> cherwin: "CIFS VFS: no response for cmd XX mid YY" (numbers vary)
<Grub2Die> FloodBot1, no nagging please, I'm exhausted
<rww> CloudMonkee: right-click the main menu applet, click "Edit Menus", select the relevant program, click Properties
<Radio-b> I filed through the manpages for update-rc.d and am pretty sure that umountnfs.sh is invoking before the networking stop script
<Grub2Die> when I speak, Appl6 disappears, when he/she speaks, I disappear
<Craig_Dem> dr0id: Go to their website, get the source and compile it.
<cherwin> Radio-b: that's true, you can check /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d for the order
<dr0id> hmm
<Grub2Die> now I'll try doing yet another instinctive move and see what turns up
<Radio-b> however, this thread suggests that a bug in Debian might be responsible too, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293513
<cherwin> look at the numbers, lower numbers start first
<zeyad_24> can anyone tell me how to enable 2 finger scrolling
<Grub2Die> my instinct is disastrous
<CloudMonkee> rww, main menu applet?
<zeyad_24> its grayed out in my laptop
<pallgone> cloversg: here's some more stuff you can check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Radio-b> cherwin: yeah, I checked ls /etc/rc*
<Zolo> Could anyone recommend any cool apps I should install on my VPS? :)
<Radio-b> cherwin: and they're definitely ordered before the networking items
<zhxk> how can i config wubi?
<zeyad_24> can anyone tell me how to enable 2 finger scrolling
<Appl6> Grub2Die: OK, so you should have just rebooted after finishing the grub install on /dev/sda.
<Radio-b> cherwin: so idno, I'll have to try the various workarounds and see which works
<Appl6> Grub2Die: What's the status now?
<rww> CloudMonkee: the Applications - Places - System text in the top left on default installs
<Grub2Die> so I should reboot now?
<cloversg> pallgone: looks pretty old, and mine is a new board
<Grub2Die> alright, be back in a bit
<theos> hey its me again :) i have an encrypted pdf file. i have the .pfx file too. the readme has a password. i made .crt and .key files from the pfx. now how to open the pdf? any idea?
<pallgone> cloversg: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465133&page=2
<greezmunkey> Someone here asked about strange samba>windows7 connectivity problem? You might check into this: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.networking/2006-10/msg00629.html
<onehomelist> when using earphones with ubutu 10.04 the sound gets slightly distorted. Is there a fix for it
<theos> any help?
<dstaubsauger> onehomelist: turn the volume down, it's probably above your earphones' limit
<cloversg> pallgone: using a remove and reinstall suggestion
<dstaubsauger> theos: ask a question
<theos> hey its me again :) i have an encrypted pdf file. i have the .pfx file too. the readme has a password. i made .crt and .key files from the pfx. now how to open the pdf? any idea?
<greezmunkey> cherwin: thanks, I found what I was looking for.
<zhxk> can i add item to wubi?
<cherwin> Radio-b: ha! Look at this http://www.jejik.com/articles/2007/07/automatically_mounting_and_unmounting_samba_windows_shares_with_cifs/
<pallgone> cloversg: you?
<cherwin> greezmunkey: You're welcome.
<dstaubsauger> zhxk: what kind of item?
<theos> i have the .pem file too
<zhxk> dstaubsauger:boot item
<pallgone> cloversg: the older post was just a generic way to find out what's wrong...
<jessi> Ubuntu 10.4 runs the keyboard, but not the GKM 6130 Wireless Optical Mouse  while in ubuntu 9.10 everything was functional as ever?
<zhxk> dstaubsauger:i would like to add some option to grub on wubi
<dstaubsauger> zhxk: doesnt wubi use the windows bootloader?
<pallgone> cloversg: try adding the flags in alsa-base.conf
<zhxk> dstaubsauger:it does, i want modify menuitems on wubi when loading ubuntu
<dstaubsauger> is there a way i can make the mail icon in the gnome panel work with pidgin and thunderbird instead of empathy and evolution?
<dstaubsauger> zhxk: what do you want to add/change?
<cherwin> Radio-b: long story short, use a script that unmounts the cifs filesystems as soon as possible and add it as a stop script
<fuhreal> rww: thanks ... got it up how I want it now
<cloversg> pallgone: trying the flags now
<cherwin> Radio-b: it's an obvious solution, but know we know what the problem is.
<theos> anybody?
<cloversg> going for a reboot
<CloudMonkee> rww: thanks for the command line queries help
<kk_hacker> cherwin: hi
<zhxk> dstaubsauger:i want to know to to change/add items on grub chainloaded from wubi freely
<kk_hacker> cherwin: sorry my net got disconnected when you were helping me with pidgin and google audio chat
<cherwin> kk_hacker: Hi, you where gone all of a sudden.
<cherwin> kk_hacker: it's ok.
<kk_hacker> cherwin: these days internet is pritty unstable here in Mumbai (india)
<onehomelist_> It comes even when the volume is down and doesn't happen on windows.
<theos> shall i repeat my question?
<kk_hacker> cherwin: can you come on a private chat?  basically my screen reader lags behind when there are tuns of msgs coming in
<kk_hacker> cherwin: therefore I can even miss your msgs
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<cherwin> kk_hacker: ok
<thiebaude> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi thiebaude
<theos> hi
<robert__> hey guys
<pallgone> cloversg: in alsamixer you don't see Center, etc.?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Mekzholan> what's the right Xorg driver for HW accellerated nVidia ION (i.e. the chip for the Atom platform)?
<BluesKaj> hi robert_, silv3r_m00n
<silv3r_m00n> the fonts on my screen have an unusual white glow , I have an exactly same pc nearby , but that doesn't have the problem
<silv3r_m00n> how do I fix this ?
<onehomelist_> It comes even when the volume is down and doesn't happen on windows.
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, run lspci | grep VGA , to get the actual nvidia card model
<greezmunkey> zhxk: silv3r_m00n same types of displays?
<zhxk> pardon?
<silv3r_m00n> both pcs are exactly identical in terms of hardware and software
<thiebaude> bug 552316
<greezmunkey> zhxk: my bad, sorry
<silv3r_m00n> but in one of them the fonts have a peculiar white glow , this is happening both windows and ubuntu
<zhxk> ok
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation ION VGA (rev b1)
<zhxk>  how can i install sumba on genome?
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: then I would look a cable/hardware/paranormal issues there.
<zhxk>  how can i install configuration tool to sumba on genome?
<onehomelist> dstaubsauger:It comes even when the volume is down and doesn't happen on windows.
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: swap monitors, does the problem follow the monitor?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what Sumba and Genome is...
<silv3r_m00n> greezmunkey: hmm
<silv3r_m00n> this will need some effort
<dgeary2> who do I talk to to get a package removed from the ubuntu lucid repository?
<greezmunkey> silv3r_m00n: it all does
<Grub2Die> Woooooooooo
<dstaubsauger> onehomelist: and speakers work normally when connected to the same output thing?
<Grub2Die> Appl6: after I grub-installed it
<Dr_Willis> !wishlist | dgeary2
<vianocturna85> anyone able to tell me what i can do about a segment error 4 in ntdll.dll.so?
<Dr_Willis> !brainstorm | dgeary2
<ubottu> dgeary2: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Grub2Die> I "set" the prefix and the root then insmod and linux and initrd and boot..BAM
<cherwin> vianocturna85: I doubt it.
<Dr_Willis> dgeary2: dare we ask what package?
<Grub2Die> velcommen to 10.04
<vianocturna85> cherwin: why's that?
<onehomelist> dstaubsauger: Even inbuilt laptop speakers show same problem.
<Appl6> Grub2Die: Glad it worked out for you.
<Grub2Die> thanks Appl6
<dstaubsauger> onehomelist: what sound card?
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  whats using ntdll.dll.so ?
<Grub2Die> and thanks for the help too eh
<cherwin> vianocturna85: Because it's to vague. What are you trying to do? What kind of library is it. etc.
<Grub2Die> adieu
<dgeary2> thanks Dr_Willis, sure llk-linux because of possible copyright infringement
<Appl6> Grub2Die: You're welcome, bye.
<zhxk>  how can i install configuration tool to sumba on genome?
<cherwin> vianocturna85: s/to/too/
<justdave> Dr_Willis: got my video working, I think you were right about the intel driver being broken.  I enabled the xorg-edgers ppa repo and upgraded X11, and now it works.
<Dr_Willis> !info llk-linux
<ubottu> llk-linux (source: llk-linux): a mahjongg-like game written in GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~beta1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3078 kB, installed size 3464 kB
<guntbert> !repeat | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<GodricBrutus> i installed kubuntu just to test it out, and now i have this ridiculous kde mouse cursor that i can't get rid of. i'm changing it in appearance settings, but nothing is changing
<kaini> Hello. I have got a problem with connecting to a WLAN protected via WEP. This is a summary of all relevant outputs: http://nopaste.info/61f5140e52.html (iwconfig, lspci and dmesg)
<Dr_Willis> dgeary2:  possible?  theres proberly a forum on licensing issues..
<vianocturna85> cherwin: that im not sure about, the libraries...basically i was trying to run lotro with pylotro and that error keeps popping up when it crashes, i went to winehq but nothing there and since its an .so i thought might be better of here
<guntbert> zhxk: your question is not clear - can you rephrase it please?
<dstaubsauger> kaini: why dont you just use the network manager panel apllet?
<kaini> dstaubsauger: I do
<kaini> dstaubsauger: but it asks me again and again for the wep key
<onehomelist_> dstaubsauger: Even inbuilt laptop speakers show same problem.
<Radio-b> cherwin: cool, thanks. I stuck a line in gdm/PostSession/Default
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: It would help to have the exact verbiage of the error. Can you find it in your logs?
<GodricBrutus> i installed kubuntu just to test it out, and now i have this ridiculous kde mouse cursor that i can't get rid of. i'm changing it in appearance settings, but nothing is changing
<dstaubsauger> kaini: did you enter the right thing? is it the key or the password?
<dstaubsauger> onehomelist_: what sound card?
<Dr_Willis> GodricBrutus:  change it.. then log out/back in
<cherwin> vianocturna85: I think this is an issue for the developers of that specific piece of software, use the latest version and report a bug if the problem still persists.
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: lotroclient.exe[18687]: segfault at 7b9b2f40 ip 7b9b2f40 sp aa8fbf9c error 4 in ntdll.dll.so
<cherwin> Radio-b: It's working now? Great! You're welcome.
<weronixd> hejka :D
<GodricBrutus> Dr_Willis, i tried that
<Christoph_vW> is there a known problem with autostart apps in 10.04? I can't get mythtv to autostart anymore (worked fine with 9.04)
<weronixd> używacie ubuntu ???
<weronixd> Bo ja n arzie nie xD
<vianocturna85> cherwin: whats odd was i was using 10.04 beta 2 and it worked perfect, but when i had reinstall 10.04 it did this
<DIL> any resolution to samba and windows7 conflicts
<overmind> !english | weronixd
<ubottu> weronixd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dstaubsauger> weronixd: english only, what language is that?
<kaini> dstaubsauger: it is a key (BEC533....) with the key index 3 - i am sure it is correct
<thiebaude> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<guntbert> vianocturna85: thats definitely either a problem of that software (hard to handle from here) or a wine problem (ask in #winehq please)
<vianocturna85> guntbert: ok well ill try winehq again
<martez89> hi all, i followed this instructions: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml but now ubuntu won't boot anymore. currently i am working from a live cd, how can i restore the original boot screen?
<Dr_Willis> DIL:  depends on the issue. There lots of configuration to samba that can be tweaked. whole books written on samba even.
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: what does lotroclient do?
<Dr_Willis> hmm. I got Lotroclient working here.. at least i twas working a few weeks ago
<Wipster> hey all, I think I have found the reason I am getting odd graphical bugs like on boot not getting the login screen - wrong resolutions etc. When I startup it thinks I have two screens, I can move my mouse off to the right onto an imaginary screen, if I go to resultion it re initialises my screen back to one (as the program is opening)
<Wipster> how can I fault find this?
<DIL> Dr_Willis, yea Thanks, i have been gooling all week
<guntbert> vianocturna85: please do so - usually errors tend to come more from the causing program (lotroclient in this case) and less from the library
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: well lotro the game has a client built in which doesnt work, so we use pylotro which works fine, after that it switches to the actual game, that crashes
<abstrakt> hias all, i can't seem to get the sun-java-jdk installed
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: I assume that is an online game?
<abstrakt> i try to install via synaptic but then the install process "hangs"
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: its lord of the rings online, an MMORPG
<Dr_Willis> martez89:  undo the changes you did..  and rerun the commands they give at the end
<abstrakt> when i click "details" to see what's wrong it basically says to press RETURN or type 'no' and press RETURN
<abstrakt> any ideas wtf is going on here?
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  its in the partners repository  You have to enable that first.
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: the hex in the error translates into 123.155.47.64, it looks like hex for an IP address anyway. Perhaps an error on the server that the client connects to???
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, ok docs on enabling partners repo plz?
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt: perhaps hit the tab key to accept the eula if its asking for that
<erUSUL> abstrakt: System>Admin...>Software Sources ?
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: hmmmm let me go research that
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, tab key? no it doesn't ask me about any EULA
<thiebaude> sun java should
<martez89> how do i undo the changes i did from a live cd? i can't edit the read only files
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<abstrakt> thiebaude, yeah but this isn't even getting to that point yet
<DIL> the issue i have is that samba is fine with xp and other linux machines but when i boot up win7 samba drops my machines
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, i'm on 9.10
<theos> how do i install an ssl certificate to my system?
<thiebaude> ahh ok abstrakt
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: if the client has to download a module from the server in order to operate, it could explain it.
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:   No idea then.  give more info on what teh error message is.. and use the terminal, not the package manager gui perhaps
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: i installed all the patches, but ill try that again
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, k well synaptic reports that sun-java-jdk is installed
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, but when i try to enable the netbeans java plugin i get an error saying there's no JDK
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: my friend was on the same realm at the time so i know the server wasnt down
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, i guess i should try uninstalling and then reinstalling sun-java-jdk?
<abstrakt> i've also got open-jdk installed alongside concurrently
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: that's about all the (help) I can offer, I don't do games - good luck.
<Dr_Willis> abstrakt:  Hmm that maybe the issue. I rarely mess with java other then the first initial install of it
<erUSUL> abstrakt: sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<abstrakt> Dr_Willis, yeah well i installed the open-jdk after twice not being able to get the sun-java-sdk working
<onehomelist> dstaubsauger: DELL XPS M1210 inbuilt sound card (sigmatel).
<vianocturna85> greezmunkey: at least you gave me a lead, thanks very much its very much appreciated
<erUSUL> !intelhda | onehomelist
<ubottu> onehomelist: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<martez89> how can i edit files on my installed ubuntu from a live cd? normally i used
<martez89> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub for instance. but what path should i use now to edit the files?
<greezmunkey> vianocturna85: I hope it leads you somewhere productive :)
<erUSUL> martez89: depends on hwere you mounted the hard disk partitions
<abstrakt> erUSUL, http://pastie.org/private/tajskzlfyfwnmhjte8rkq
<abstrakt> erUSUL, that's what i get when i run update-alternatives
<martez89> i installed ubuntu on an empty pc
<Stormcr0w> martez89: there is a disk utility under system - administration which will show you the path to each hard drive
<greezmunkey> meanwhile in the batcave, I rebuild rsync after restructuring my network...
<x_coder> fdisk -l
<Stormcr0w> martez89: If your pc is empty, then there are no files on it, which renders your question moot?
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  lotro seems to be working here.
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  using wine  wine-1.1.43
<pallgone> martez89: can you see the disk as icon on the desktop?
<vianocturna85> Dr_Willis: thats the version im using
<martez89> no thats not what i mean, i installed ubuntu on an empty pc. but now that wont boot anymore because of this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml. now i am trying to fix it from a live cd
<erUSUL> abstrakt: sudo update-alternatives --config javac  ( the compiler ? )
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  this is the old setup i did about a month ago. its updating now.
<Dr_Willis> vianocturna85:  has it ever worked?
<martez89> pallgone, yes
<jessi> why did not the most hal in ubuntu 10.4  ? I'm not working so my wireless mouse in Ubuntu 9.10 was ok you can build?
<vianocturna85> Dr_Willis: it worked flawlessly on beta 2
<pallgone> martez89: right click > properties?
<pallgone> martez89: or double-click first so it gets mounted
<IdleOne> !it | jessi
<ubottu> jessi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<martez89> its mounted now
<zhxk> does ubuntu 10.04 have samab confiured already?
<fbxxkl> Anyone know why I can't play avi's in VLC player I was playing them yesterday. but now I restarted and I can't
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  samba server is Not installed by default. and the default config is rather basic
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  run vlc from terminal. look for error messages
<zhxk> Dr_Willis:so shold i do atp-get install samba?
<martez89> its says location: computer:///
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  if you want to serv up samba shares.. yes
<Dr_Willis> !samba | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<abstrakt> erUSUL, basically the same thing output wise except it says javac at the end
<Gorlist> hi, running ubuntu 10.04 - when I plug in my laptop to my pc I can select the correct output resolution (just isn't listed). Is their a way that I can manually do this, or just have a complete list of outputs?
<martez89> and in the disk utility it says: /dev/sda1
<pallgone> martez89: try 'mount' in terminal, should show you the path there... /media/ something
<erUSUL> abstrakt: out of ideas now... ask a netbeans java channel ?
<abstrakt> erUSUL, anyway, i tried selecting the openjdk and then running netbeans again, but netbeans still claims i'm running on a jre and not a jdk
<fbxxkl> Dr_Willis: how do you view the log files of VLC
<zhxk> Dr_Willis:how can i install samba from gnome?
<abstrakt> i guess so
<abstrakt> hmm, no such channel
<Dr_Willis> fbxxkl:  I montior the terminal from where i run VLC. most erorr messages appear there.
<abstrakt> i don't really care about netbeans specifically, i just want to get java installed
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  fire up your package manager  search for and install 'samba'
<Dr_Willis> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 6127 kB, installed size 16748 kB
<Dr_Willis> zhxk:  or sudo apt-get install samba
<abstrakt> well, i want to get the JDK installed
<Stormcr0w> martez89: if you double-click the disk on the desktop, it will automount it
<martez89> pallgone: /dev/sda1 on /media/7ce44f4d-582f-4797-98b2-1e0f2c7e8818 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit)
<wessly> hey ppls, can somebody help me to share internet via crossover cable and 2 lan devices?
<invalidrecord> hi anyione here set up apache userdir before im missing something was wondering if somone could look https://gist.github.com/08f500e283719fc8612a
<fbxxkl> Dr_willis: Figured it out, the files are on a mounted drive and I had not yet mounted it.  DUURRR
<fbxxkl> Thank you
<Stormcr0w> martez89: following that, you will have it under /media/..., just as you have already found it
<Stormcr0w> martez89: now you can browse through it this way: cd /media/....
<martez89> stromcr0w: how should this command then be? gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<pallgone> martez89: yes, 'gksu gedit /media/..../etc/default/grub'
<Stormcr0w> martez89: gksu gedit /media/.../etc/default/grub
<lemahdois> hi all, i installed windows 7 and i lost the grub so i can't acess to ubuntu anymore
<martez89> yeah it seems to work now, thanks both :)
<pallgone> martez89: yw
<lemahdois> i follow this tutorial but i had an error wich stop me to continue
<Stormcr0w> martez89: anytime
<coz_> lemahdois,   go to the #grub channel...they have a link for the proper tutorial however I did try this with lucid + windows and it didnt work but check with them
<pallgone> lemahdois: lemahdois boot from livecd and install grub from there
<pallgone> lemahdois: oh, just one name :)
<Stormcr0w> lemahdois: Alternatively, you can install Easy BCD (free download) and access Ubuntu from the Windows bootloader
<lemahdois> pallgone i'm booting from live cd
<Bop> how to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 ?
<lemahdois> but i can't reinstall grub
<GodricBrutus> im trying to remove kubuntu by putting the long command in, but as soon as the terminal finds out that one of the things listed is not installed, it stops the whole process. is there a way around that? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FromUbuntuToKubuntu
<Guest54383> hi, someone know how to install modem 3g ZTEMF616 in UBUNTU 8.04???
<coz_> lemahdois,  you should be able to ...which link did you use for how to reinstall grub?
<Stormcr0w> lemahdois: boot into Windows, and install Easy BCD
<theos> how do i install an ssl certificate to my system?
<vianocturna85> Dr_Willis: Do you know if this is normal...seems a little wrong to me: http://pastebin.com/LnrXYxKf
<pallgone> lemahdois: oh so, ususally all you need to do is 'sudo grub-install <device>'
<lemahdois> i follow this tutoriel but i get error  http://www.pronetworks.org/forums/how-to-reinstall-grub-t109047.html
<rww> GodricBrutus: try replacing apt-get with aptitude in that command. I don't think it does that.
<Muscle> hello
<martez89> when trying to revert this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml. i did the first 3 steps. how can i revert step 4 for instance?
<scunizi> GodricBrutus: or simply remove the name of the package in the list that isn't installed.
<GodricBrutus> scunizi, too many names to remove
<pallgone> lemahdois: is your hdd /dev/sda?
<GodricBrutus> rww, thanks, ill try that
<scunizi> GodricBrutus: then use that line to install all the packages.. then remove them.
<lemahdois> i don't know in wich partition i have my ubuntu
<coz_> martez89,   first write down the command it asks you to use    then hit  alt+F2  log in and type the command exactly as it is printed there
<GodricBrutus> rww, i think it's working
<lemahdois> i was following this tutorial
<scunizi> lemahdois: sudo fdisk -l should tell you
<lemahdois> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_restaurer_grub
<martez89> coz: im not sure what you mean?
<martez89> because when i try to reboot my pc nothing happens
<martez89> not even alt f2
<knittl> hi. can anybody help me with my second monitor? i can get either the external one or the internal one to work, but not both
<coz_> martez89,  have you been on the actual ubuntu desktop yet?
<martez89> no im still working from the live cd
<coz_> martez89,   oh!!  welll you are not going to be able to use that link to change plymouth until you have installed ubuntu..... I may be confused  though...is it already installed?
<martez89> yes
<scunizi> !xrandr > knittl
<ubottu> knittl, please see my private message
<martez89> but it won't boot after that guide to change splash
<coz_> martez89,  ok  then in order to run the alt+F2 command  you need to boot into the installed ubuntu first
<martez89> so now im reverting the settings
<natas_77> hi guys
<coz_> martez89,  then use that link
<colorlessprism> natas_77, hello
<natas_77> how cann i start a hdd manager over the schell?
<natas_77> i habe ebox on my computer so ther ist cast the manager page
<remote> what version of couchdb is there in ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> martez89,  oh I see   mmm   I have not tested that  how to on that link so I am not sure if it causes issues
<scunizi> natas_77: you're in the shell? or are you ssh'd into a different box?
<natas_77> no i am on the ebox computer
<natas_77> not over sshh
<vianocturna85> anyone able to shed any light on the following: http://pastebin.com/LnrXYxKf , i have searched on google but cant find anything constructive
<martez89> coz_: i didnt have any issues booting until i followed thad link
<scunizi> natas_77: but you're in a shell.. right? terminal?
<scunizi> tty?
<natas_77> i cann open a admin schell
<natas_77> console
<natas_77> terminal
<coz_> martez89,  right...that's my point... I have not tested that  procedure so I have no idea what issues it may cause
<natas_77> i am looking for same toll like under gnome
<billy2007> can anyone reccomend any good open source games for linux?
<scunizi> natas_77: you don't open an admin shell.. you use sudo with your commands.. like sudo fdisk <insert command> ..
<colorlessprism> billy2007, i love "the mana world" and "seceret maryo chrinicles"
<salil> Why can't I cd to /var/run/sudo?
<rexha> Hi, In windows i had two partitions, i installed xubuntu in first partition , how can i access files in second partition from xubuntu (D:)
<martez89> i think i used the wrong resolution
<billy2007> what sort of games are they??
<salil> rexha: Mount the partition... mount /dev/<partition_dev> folder
<scunizi> billy2007: check out http://www.playdeb.net
<natas_77> ok
<colorlessprism> billy2007, tmw is like an rpg and smc is like mario world
<salil> rexha: Use cat /proc/partitions to find out what all partitions you have
<rsk> billy2007 what kind of games?
<martez89> but i already reverted the first 3 steps, so maybe it will boot now
<natas_77> so ther is no app whith gui?
<bastid_raZor> salil: it requires sudo to access it. rwx for root only
<rexha> salil what is <partiton_dev> ?
<usamahashimi> hi
<billy2007> any really i like racing games but my pc's to slow for ones like torcs
<usamahashimi> which software is used in ubuntu as pdf viewer?
<colorlessprism> billy2007, find some abandonware and use dosbox...i do that quite a bit
<scunizi> usamahashimi: evince..
<usamahashimi> scunizi: thanks
<rsk> usamahashimi evince or you can install adobe's own reader
<salil> rexha: Use cat /proc/partitions to find out which device is that partition
<scunizi> usamahashimi: there are others available like xpdf
<billy2007> whats abandonware
<salil> bastid_raZor: That means that you can't access that folder unless you know the root password?  Not even with sudo?
<colorlessprism> billy2007, old DOS games that the developer doesnt want anymore...not open source, but not illegal either
<Guest23074> Hello, I upgraded Ubuntu netbook version from 9 to 10.04. Now I have a strange problem. When I open any program within few seconds the ubuntu netbook remix launcher becomes active and I am not able to use any programs. Any hints, how can I fix this?
<usamahashimi> scunizi: actually, i am thinking about replacing my propritery software in windows with opensource software
<rexha> salil sbd1 and 2
<onehomelist> ubottu:     Codec: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1                 Codec: Conexant ID 2bfa              The file alsa-base was not found.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z3r0-c001> what is the difrence between netbook remix and desktop other than interface
<gsker> how do I get ifup to only run dhclient3 once and then let it go -- as in add the -1 option to the dhclient3 command?
<scunizi> usamahashimi: I did that years ago..
<colorlessprism> z3r0-c001, remoix has a special larger launcher made for small screens and lower specs
<salil> rexha: Then you have to use mount /dev/sdb2 <folder>   in the terminal,  after creating a folder named "folder".. After that the contents of your D drive will appear in that folder...
<usamahashimi> z3r0-c001: can i install netbook remix on my desktop system? will it work?
<nct> Hello, I've a PPA with a package built for karmik. I would like to provide this package for lucid, but I didn't found how to ask the PPA to build it for lucid as well; I did not found the info on the net either, could you help me please?
<eross1> what's an easy way to find out if i have a dependency satisfied (installed)?
<mahmod> Hi guys
<eross1> from cli
<scunizi> usamahashimi: if you paid for it and it works for you there's no need to replace it.. but if you don't have a piece of software then by all means make use of OSS (open sourced software)..
<z3r0-c001> i have an eee netbook that is running desktop and im woundering if i should switch to remix colorlessprism
<mahmod> how is going
<stevej26uk> hey folks anyone tried using netbook edition on an external monitor cant get it to work
<pallgone> eross1: dpkg -l | grep <package>
<eross1> ty pallgone
<z3r0-c001> you should be able to i would think it would run better but idk
<colorlessprism> z3r0-c001, you should try the live...i use msi wind and i LOVE une its awesome for my small screen
<bastid_raZor> salil: no, that means it requires you to use sudo cd /var/run/sudo
<neodfw> I need help guys, How do i display my wan ip in a applet on desktop
<mahmod> I'm new here
<azc> How much disk does UNE take?  My netbook has only a 2GB SSD and I was wondering if UNE would fit?
<mahmod> this my second time
<salil> bastid_raZor: I tried that, cd is a builtin though..
<salil> bastid_raZor: sudo doesn't know of cd
<rexha> salil it says "You must specify file ex.. type " something like that ?
<z3r0-c001> i dont do live i take the plung
<VCoolio> neodfw: use conky to display any command output; use lua scripts if you also want it to look nice
<mint> hello
<mint> I'm looking for ideas how to use the touchpad from a broken laptop
<linux_is_my_hero> my virtual box should work but it wont.  i have an amd64 machine running lucid x64, and i virtualboxed winxp pro x64 and i get this error "VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot. Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer."
<molfar> whats the difference between site-enabled and site-aviables in apache2?
<salil> rexha: Paste your command and the output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<neodfw> molfar its called google
<slevin> êó êó =)
<pallgone> linux_is_my_hero: well... is it enabled in BIOS?
<scunizi> linux_is_my_hero: have you looked in your bios for the VT-x/AMD-V switch to see if it's on?
<slevin> åñòü òóò ãîâîðÿåùèå ïî ðóññêè?
<rexha> salil im in diffrent computer
<neodfw> newbs
<neodfw> fuck
<scunizi> linux_is_my_hero: sometimes you have to look for the word "virtual" or some iteration of it..
<linux_is_my_hero> i honestly didint think i would have to im already running 64-bit everything...i dont even think my bios has that switch but ill look.
<linux_is_my_hero> rbb
<slevin> do you speak russian ??????????
<molfar> да, есть немного
<neodfw> sweet
<scunizi> linux_is_my_hero: 64 OS does't mean the VT portion is enabled.
<molfar> slevin: это тебе)
<pallgone> linux_is_my_hero: i has nothing to do with 64bit
<molfar> whats the difference between site-enabled and site-aviables in apache2?
<neodfw> i need to poop
<slevin> molfar, ïîäñêàæè....
<MAAAAAD> molfar: enabled means active
<Pirate_Hunter> what replaces package g++ in lucid?
<slevin> ïîñòàâèë ÿ ubuntu 10. à êàê ðàáî÷èé ñòîë âûçâàòü?! Òàì òîëüêî ìåíþøêà...... ñ ðàçëè÷íûìè êàòåãîðèÿìè
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: What do you mean "replaces"?  Is it not there any more?
<deemeetar> Hello guys
<molfar> MAAAAAD: ok, it's clear. and why the file in site-enable is 000-default, but not default ?
<fx> molfar, its a symbolic link
<fx> molfar, if you want to edit them go through sites-available
<molfar> fx: 000 means a symbol link?
<fx> molfar, and use a2ensite default, and a2dissite default to switch them on and off
<deemeetar> Hi, i need help with Ubuntu 10.04 Me function. I would like to use MSN and FB CHat, but in Empathy there is no filter box for the contants. Do you have some alternative to suggest to me that has filter box(like WIndows Live Messenger). Thank you
<MAAAAAD> molfar: apache uses the first site it sees as default
<MAAAAAD> 000 just means it comes before default
<fx> molfar, no, its just what its named
<slevin> molfar, ìîæåøü ïîäñêàçàòü?!
<billy2007> when i instal games fro playdeb it says its installed them then i canbt find them any idea where they go?
<wookienz> hi, need some help. I have mounted a samba share of a NAS tomy ubuntu box. How ever one of the directories in the sahre is not allowing me to see the contents, ie i get permission denied from a ls command. WHTF?
<Pirate_Hunter> Appl6, it is not unless I am spelling it wrong and I've just tried g++-4.4 and that is also not being found
<molfar> fx: but why 000-default?) may be it means something?
<bittin> 2/wi29
<deemeetar> Anyone?
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: What are you using to search?
<Pirate_Hunter> Appl6, aptitude
<billy2007> !lucid | deemeetar
<ubottu> deemeetar: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Appl6> Pirate_Hunter: It's using + as a regular expression operator.  Try g\+\+
<fx> molfar, no, its fine, leave it alone
<scunizi> wookienz: check /etc/samba/smb.conf on the NAS and see how that share is setup..
<billy2007> when i instal games fro playdeb it says its installed them then i canbt find them any idea where they go?
<Pirate_Hunter> Appl6, you are correct didn't think it would do that
<AcePresahw> is ubnutu one ok?
<AcePresahw> is not uploding stup
<AcePresahw> stuf
<AcePresahw> soz
<scunizi> AcePresahw: you can check in #ubuntuone
<root_> i entered iwconfig essid xxxx ap xxxx key xxxx but still not associated whatis the cause of this
<zhxk> windows/ubuntu dual system makes me feel good
<vianocturna85> anyone know what i can do about this? Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be
<vianocturna85> approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.
<vianocturna85> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<vianocturna85>       after 42 requests (42 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<FloodBot1> vianocturna85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nct> I've found, I have to make another PPA and copy the existing packages there :-)
<billy2007> when i instal games fro playdeb it says its installed them then i canbt find them any idea where they go?
<linux_is_my_hero> my jacksense isnt working.  i have lucid x64.  it worked before i upgraded.  whats going on?
<pallgone> zhxk: windows free systems make ME feel good =)
<AcePresahw> !spam
<vianocturna85> anyone know what this is? http://paste.ubuntu.com/430585/
<diablodf> !spam
<TheDoctor> Is there a program to download Youtube videos?
<TheDoctor> Totem is supposed to be able to do this, but it doesn't work.
<linux_is_my_hero> TheDoctor: check the ubuntu software center ;-)
<AcePresahw> TheDoctor: yes look
<molfar> how can I add something like wildcard to hosts file? for example *.local 127.0.0.1
<TheDoctor> linux_is_my_hero: I am aware of youtube-dl
<TheDoctor> linux_is_my_hero: basically the issue is that everything I used to use doesn't work anymore.
<vianocturna85> TheDoctor: try this, go to youtube, watch a clip, wait till its fully loaded, go to /tmp and there it is, all ya need to do is move it to your home directory
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know why jacksense wouldnt work when it worked before? kinda annoying.
<linux_is_my_hero> lucid x64 here
<billy2007> does no-one here download games frrom playdeb
<sachael> maybe I'm not the first to say this, but Lucid Lynx deprives Apple of a big cat name it could use for its OS X :)
<linux_is_my_hero> TheDoctor: did u just upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<vianocturna85> billy2007: I do, whats wrong?
<linux_is_my_hero> sachael: yeah, if they werent so stingy i would own a mac.
<TheDoctor> linux_is_my_hero: no.
<billy2007> when i install the game it says its done but i cant find it to play it
<linux_is_my_hero> but instead im gunna save up about 3000 and build a dream ubuntu computer :-)
<oCean_> molfar: the hostsfile does not work that way, no wildcards
<vianocturna85> billy2007: Did you add it to your repositories?
<molfar> fx: i have found the answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2797872/apache-sites-enable
<pallgone> billy2007: what's the name of the game?
<Cool> 192.168.2.1
<molfar> oCean_: what alternatives? exept running dns server
<billy2007> ive got no clue what that means lol
<oCean_> molfar: none
<AcePresahw> !links
<billy2007> Tile racer
<AcePresahw> !caps
<AcePresahw> !caps
<molfar> oCean_: thanks
<oCean_> molfar: only "none" because you added "except dns server" ...
<AcePresahw> !sex
<vianocturna85> billy2007: go to this site, click on 'playdeb' its in white, install the package and try installing again: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<pallgone> billy2007: hit alt-F2 and enter 'tile', something coming up?
<Narya> ok, is there anyone who is really good with creating launchers that I could talk to in pm? I have a complex thing and I don't want to clog the channel
<billy2007> Error stating file '/home/billy/tile': No such file or directory
<Dav|d> hi
<z3r0-c001> colorlessprism is the training courses on the ubuntu site up to date
<vianocturna85> billy2007: when you went to the playdeb site, did you go looking for games straight away or did you first add it to your repos?
<billy2007> went to the games
<vianocturna85> go to this site and do the first few steps before looking for games, otherwishe its not in your repos
<vianocturna85> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install
<sachael> hey guys, is it possible to install (k)ubuntu from another running linux (arch) without usb/cd?
<Dav|d> sachael, anything's *possible*...?
<Hukka> Hi. After upgrading to lucid, the bootup console has become completely unusable. Normally it doesn't matter, but now I'm trying to boot into single user to diagnose why the machine doesn't boot up normally. I get the usual ncurses interface for selecting what kind of boot I want, but it's "compressed" into top 10 pixels of the screen
<zus> is there a channle for pgp gpg keys? or something along them lines?
<Hukka> I know that it's the selection screen only based on earlier recovery boots, this one is impossible to use or read
<Dav|d> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Hukka> Are there any bootup parameters to have a failsafe boot, or something like that, even more so than the regular recovery option
<Dav|d> I run it on a 256mb usb flash drive and it works great
<onetinsoldier> hello all
<pallgone> billy2007: ok, try that, open a terminal, enter 'tile' and hit TAB two times
<pallgone> billy2007: anything appearing?
<vianocturna85> pallgone: he didnt have playdeb in his repositories yet
<billy2007> nope
<notmorewindows> hi
<pallgone> vianocturna85: he installed it from the site, no?
<pallgone> billy2007: so most likely it's not installed yet
<vianocturna85> pallgone: no, he didnt, he went on the hunt for games first
<wookienz> scunizi: cant see any thign wrong with the samba conf file. It si wierd as it is only one directory in the mount. the rest are fine
<scunizi> wookienz: was that directory created by a different user?
<vianocturna85> billy2007: after you have installed the package i have given you the link to, then go back to the site, look for the game and it should start downloading and installing
<billy2007> i havnt tried it cos it wont do anything anyway
<notmorewindows> i use xubuntu 10.04 desktop xfce and is very good , congatulatios for ubuntu company
<scunizi> wookienz: check the owner and group id of the directory.. sudo ls -la <path>
<vianocturna85> billy2007: have you just switched to linux?
<billy2007> vianocturna85, ive installedx the repository but it still wont work
<notmorewindows> its very very fast
<Dav|d> ubuntu 10.04 is pretty good
<vianocturna85> billy2007: and it did the updating of repos?
<diablodf> problem wireless broadcom 4312 ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> !broadcom | diablodf
<ubottu> diablodf: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<diablodf> !broadcom
<notmorewindows> in xfce isnt so beautiful but i like much
<billy2007> yep i got 1 game ive downloaded but not the other 2 :S
<wookienz> scunizi: the share is mounted as a root user with a uid and gid of 0. the directory has qrwxrwxr-x permisisons.
<z3r0-c001> #ubuntuforums
<Aname> I tried installing through WUBI but in the linux post installation screen, Partman crashes with error code 10. what can I do now?
<Aname> please help
<vianocturna85> billy2007: which games are they, i will try and check if theyre there
<billy2007> tileracer
<Aname> I have run chkdsk and windows reports no problems in the filesystem
<billy2007> im not to bothered about the other one
<sage_> salve. vorrei impediare che plymouth si avvi con ubuntu come faccio?
<sachael> is there a way to run the installer from the CD without booting?
<onetinsoldier> !it | sage_
<ubottu> sage_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vianocturna85> billy2007: ok just a second
<Aname> hello, can anyone help me with this ubuntu problem (with wubi) when installing ubuntu on a windows partition?
<notmorewindows> with the xubuntu 9.10 i had many problems with  xubuntu  10.04 no problems and its very fast = good
<Aname> sachael: I had numerous issues with Ubuntu. too buggy to try
<vianocturna85> billy2007: can you go to http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/all#how_to_install for me and also install this, its for the getdeb repository, it seems to be downloading from there
<billy2007> ive got that but the games still aint showinmg up
<Aname> anyone hearing!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???
<scunizi> wookienz: but who is the owner of the share?  you have to use root to mount a share on your box but you are the user.. so what is the user name and group of the actual share itself?
<yorick> no
<ikonia> Aname: yes
<vianocturna85> open a terminal and type in: 'sudo apt-get install tileracer' without the quotes
<Nece228> is it possible to make skype in 64 bit ubuntu look like gtk theme?
<Zeek_> Hiyas, I have had a problem under Ubunty 9 (I think 9.04?) and the latest 10 release, just installed with my logitech USB headset.  It seems using the headset at times causes the sound system to lock up with repetitious error messages in /var/log/message...anyone seen this before?
<Nece228> in 32 bit its possible
<Ge5i> hi
<zelrikriando> Hello
<Aname> ikonia: have you ever tried installing ubuntu inside windows using wubi?
<Ge5i> is there any command that i can run to change the resolution
<Ge5i> i cant see the screen
<vianocturna85> billy2007: open a terminal and type in: 'sudo apt-get install tileracer' without the quotes
<UbuntuLily> my computer lost power than when rebooted, panel looked distorted like there were 2 overlapping, so i tried to close one and closed the whole panel and do not know how to restore
<Narya> ok, is there anyone who is really good with creating launchers that I could talk to in pm? I have a complex thing and I don't want to clog the channel
<zelrikriando> I just installed the 10.04 and I dont have the volume control button anymore, I also cannot find it in the panel preferences
<bastid_raZor> !panels | UbuntuLily
<ubottu> UbuntuLily: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> Aname: yes, and I don't personally recommend/rate it, however I know people who use it to good results
<yorick> UbuntuLily: does alt-f2 still work?
<Aname> ikonia: do you know why my Partman crashes with error code 10? I can't proceed with the installation :(
<zhxk> wich browser is the lightest chromium?
<Ge5i> please sb help me
<Ge5i> i cant see the screen of my pc
<Ge5i> * my other pc
<yorick> hehe
<billy2007> billy@billy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install tileracer
<billy2007> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<billy2007> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ikonia> Aname: not without details investigation, a common cause would be to look at avaiable space and the way the disk is laid out
<UbuntuLily> kool
<UbuntuLily> thanx!
<vianocturna85> billy2007: you still have either synaptic, sources, ubuntu software centre open, close them first
<Aname> ikonia: It asked me to chose the disk size when installing, I chose 4GB on C:\ drive
<ikonia> Aname: that's quite small, but should work
<yorick> billy2007: have synaptic open?
<Aname> ikonia: WUBI installed on C:\ubuntu\
<Ge5i> is there any command that i can run from a terminal ... because i changed the resolution and i cant see
<billy2007> npe only this and shell
<ikonia> Aname: yes, I understand
<Aname> ikonia: I just can't proceed with the installation. It shows that Partman crashed, error code 10
<vianocturna85> billy2007: are you doing an update?
<donaldo> Sound Card Realtek ALC268 has support for the toshiba x205 subwoofer?
<Hukka> Anyone, there's no way to get a normal boot with a kernel parameter?
<ikonia> Aname: I understand that
<notmorewindows> i use a hp pavilion dv9000 intel centrino duo and with xubuntu 10.04  and   I sail very fast, for me is fabulous.
<zelrikriando> I just installed the 10.04 and I dont have the volume control button anymore, I also cannot find it in the panel preferences
<Hukka> Seems like plymouth is broken so the console is useless on single user
<Aname> ikonia: and after that it proceeds to the live dvd environment
<Narya> ok noone is willing to pm, so I guess Ill just ask here
<nyaa_> any g++ coders in here for a question? I'm trying to figure out how to pass an array as a parameter to a function, and the way on cplusplus.com doesn't work for me =/
<Aname> ikonia: i am stuck. do you know how to uninstall these?
<ikonia> Aname: interesting, I'm not sure how the liveDVD's setup differs (if at all)
<ikonia> you can't uninstall them so to speak, have you looked in windows add/remove options
<Aname> ikonia: the live dvd environment creates the /home etc in RAM. it disappears on next boot
<Aname> ikonia: the contents disappear*
<ikonia> Aname: I know how it works
<Narya> How can I change the icon on a launcher?
<Aname> ikonia: I wanted to make the /home directory persistent, thats why I installed it through wubi
<erUSUL> Narya: right click on it. properties
<ikonia> Aname: you'd need to do a full wubi install for that, but from what you are saying it's crashing
<vianocturna85> narya: right-click on the launcher and properties, click on the little icon
<jairofsouza> Hi, I upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 and now my banshee icon in system tray appears with white background. How I fix it?
<notmorewindows> zelrikrialdo try in console this   ,  mixer
<Aname> ikonia: Partman is crashing ;)
<ikonia> Aname: I know, you've said to me 3 times
<Aname> ikonia: so removing it from add remove programs will also remove the boot option on startup or shall it make windows unusable
<Narya> erUSUL/vianoctua85: Thank you. Happen to know of any libs of free icons?
<ikonia> Aname: I believe it should remove the boot loader, but I'm not sure, either way it should be very easy to recover the windows boot loader from a windows installer CD
<vianocturna85> Narya: for all my gnome goodness i go to www.gnome-looks.org
<linux_is_my_hero> my jacksense doesnt work. anyone wanna help?
<krazykrivda> anyone have a ncie compiz setup?
<Aname> ikonia: i dont have the windows 7 dvd atm
<Narya> vianocturna85, thank you, I will look there
<vianocturna85> Narya: don't know if they have icons but its worth looking
<ikonia> Aname: you should have got one with your computer, or one when you bought windows, I suggest you get one
<Narya> vianocturna85, definitely, plus I can find themes and stuff while I'm at it!
<ikonia> Aname: microsoft will ship you one for $7 with a valid CD key
<krazykrivda> Who here uses ComizConfig Settings?
<Aname> ikonia: i borrowed it from a friend
<vianocturna85> Narya: I have spent far too much time on that site, it's like willy wonkas chocolate factory for geeks
<ikonia> Aname: then you windows install is not legal and we can't discuss this any futher
<GothSpark> Krazykrivda I do
<krazykrivda> GothSpark: Do you have it set up much different from stock..
<Ntemis> i need some help with 10.04
<Ntemis> cant play mkvs
<Aname> ikonia: M$ allows to legally install a windows copy in more than one computer as far as I know.
<linux> BUENAS TARDES
<ikonia> Aname: no it doesn't
<krazykrivda> GothSpark: I just got on ubuntu.. seeing what Compiz is capable of and ust looking for  a fe wpeople that will let me import their settings to see some diversity and options
<ikonia> Aname: please seek windows support in ##windows
<scunizi> ikonia: Aname not to mention that by installing it on a second computer and validating it messes with the other install the friend has.
<Ntemis> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated in totem
<onetinsoldier> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<notmorewindows> linux buenas tardes too
<Ntemis> am doomed?
<GothSpark> krazykrivda: well i've set the fire multicolor but I am using some as stock , like the cube desktop ,
<Aname> ikonia: i was asking if you could help me setting up ubuntu. thats all
<onetinsoldier> !br | linux
<ubottu> linux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> Aname: I've explained the ubuntu issue, now you need windows assistance to recover the boot loader (potentially)
<krazykrivda> GothSpark: care to export ur profile and sent it my way so i can see it? O:-)
<vianocturna85> Ntemis: go to the software centre and type in 'libdvd' i dont know the package name, that way you install mp3 dvd etc support, then it should work as far as i know
<Aname> ty. brb
<Ntemis> i have all codecs
<Ntemis> restricted installed
<GothSpark> krazykrivda well I can still try but you'll have to get the ermerald windows decorator too ,
<Ntemis> vdpau also
<krazykrivda> got it i think GothSpark
<vianocturna85> Ntemis: do you have vlc player?
<Ntemis> yes
<Ntemis> no go for mkvs
<Ntemis> am depenting on nvidia purevideo accel because cpu is atom
<Radio-l> more on the CIFS VFS errors: if you used NetworkManager to configure your connection, umountnfs.sh needs to occur before wpa-ifupdown
<vianocturna85> Ntemis: odd, it mentioned most mkvs work there
<Ntemis> nope
<Ntemis> fail
<notmorewindows> if you uses xubuntu 10.04 your computer will be very very very  fast  i can say it at all
<Ntemis> i use reg ubuntu release
<Ntemis> i like gnome
<Ntemis> and am used to it through the years of usage
<vianocturna85> Ntemis: try this 'sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd mozilla-plugin-vlc'
<notmorewindows> mtemis gnome is very heavy  better xfce
<GothSpark> krazykrivda: I just don't know how to export theme >.<
<frxstrem> does it matter if I have applications running when upgrading Ubuntu?
<Ntemis> runs ok here
<Ntemis> vianocturna85: your command ends with >
<Ntemis> no go
<krazykrivda> GothSpark: oh.. Im' not sure either.. can you just export your compiz profile and i'll see what happens
<vianocturna85> frxsrem: I was playing games while waiting
<vianocturna85> Ntemis: my command ends in >?
<rascal> brasero says "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins." I've tried adding my user to the "optical" group but that group doesn't exist (should I create it?). Oddly I can't even make an image from a project either. Any clues?
<Ntemis> ok sorry
<Spyzer> how do i add workspaces in Lubuntu ??
<Ntemis> i paste ' also
<Spyzer> i mean lxde
<Ntemis> vlc is already the newest version.
<Ntemis> E: Couldn't find package vlc-plugin-esd
<ParkerM> can someone here help me with rhythmbox? i'm having tons of problems that i didn't have with jaunty
<vianocturna85> Ntemis: try that without the esd plugin
 * alexgao boring
<alexgao> join #alex-station
<Spyzer> kindly tell, how can i have more than 2 workspaces in lxde ubuntu
<linux> a en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to get jacksense to work?
<linux> join ubuntu-es
<GothSpark> i'll be back soon ...
<zhxk> are there download accelerate tool?
<ParkerM> all download accelerators are scams
<ole> hi, anyone got the iphone sync running under lucid ?
<ole> tryed couple of things mentioned in forums but my songs just don't show on the iphone
<zhxk>  are there download accelerate tool? there are many on windows
<onetinsoldier> !jdownloader
<teddy> installed a new ESXI35 server at home. Then a Ubuntu 1004-desktop with NX as a guest OS..Then connect to the Ubuntu 1004 via NX. Works great. PLus no physical box to manage. Making 3 more sandboxes..It is a better solution I think than a physical ubuntu desktop
<onetinsoldier> !info jdownloader
<ubottu> Package jdownloader does not exist in lucid
<onetinsoldier> hmm
<Ntemis> i found the solution but it sucks
<zhxk> jdownlaod?
<scunizi> teddy: why would you think that?
<Ntemis> see here
<Ntemis> http://www.tolaris.com/2010/05/09/ac3-audio-with-pulseaudio-in-ubuntu-lucid/#more-901
<Ntemis> i hope they fix this shit!
<notmorewindows> with  the others versions ubuntu i had very problems with the drivers but with xubuntu 10.04  i havent mare those problems and is the most fast
<scunizi> !language | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<RafaelGuedes> brasil ?
<Ntemis> lts my a.....ssss!
<DoubleString> hey guys
<DoubleString> I'm having a problem with TS2
<DoubleString> whenever I connect to any server
<ManDay> I need a GEANY user for 10 seconds - someone with GEANY from the repos installed please speak up!
<teddy> Because I put a 1TB drive in the ESXI..I can have like 40 or more Linuxes going at once..all from one headless ESXI server
<DoubleString> with and without other programs it lags every 1 sec
<jrib> ManDay: just ask your question
<onetinsoldier> zhxk: no... it's jdownloader. it can be found here --> http://jdownloader.org/  ...i thought it might be in Lucid repo, but nope
<DoubleString> Anyone know what to do?
<teddy> With NX, I can access my Ubuntu desktop as fast as if It was a physical computer
<ManDay> If you enable Line-Wrapping in GEANY and edit a paragraph in the middle of your document so it gets wrapped arround ONE or more MORE lines, do you also experience that the rest of the text after it gets seamingly overwritten?
<MrNibbles> hi guys]
<MrNibbles> anyone got any tips for web based torrent clients?
<scunizi> teddy: great.. from another computer I take it with an installed os?
<drknzz> Hey guys!, how can i restore the order the panel icons had? (The wifi, clock and other icons are messed up, i want them back to their original places) :(
<DoubleString> ManDay, no
<bastid_raZor> !panels | drknzz
<ubottu> drknzz: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<teddy> ESXI35/Ubuntu/NX is a sick solution
<mcl0vin_> good morning guys
<bittin> morning
<onetinsoldier> hello
<mcl0vin_> where does ubuntu save the wireless information, ESSID, key etc
<ManDay> DoubleString, hm weird
<wi3lau> hi, everyone
<ParkerM> this is the error i receive when playing certain audio tracks in rhythmbox: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<DoubleString> I'm using older version ManDay
<ParkerM> some of my songs will begin to skip and then stop playing
<ParkerM> songs that didn't have that problem pre-lucid
<drknzz> Thanks bastid_raZor
<ManDay> DoubleString, ok thanks
<mcl0vin_> where does ubuntu save the wireless information, ESSID, key etc please
<notmorewindows> if xubuntu 10.04 is so fast why to use ubuntu 10.04? its the question
<ParkerM> it uses gnome instead of xcfe
<scunizi> notmorewindows: why use xubuntu when lxde is faster.. or better still.. why use a windows manager at all when cli is the fastest?
<pallgone> scunizi: why not use pen and paper?
<diablodf> using to driver broadcom STA, more not yet it decided the problem of correct driver of wireless
<bhargav> helo
<scunizi> pallgone: slow for me :)
<krazykrivda> does anyone know where to get those fire animations and such?
<slava_> #hts
<diablodf> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<arand> krazykrivda: compiz
<notmorewindows> scunizi i dont know the lxed xubuntu
<krazykrivda> arand: i am looking in compiz and i don't see it anywhere in there
<arand> krazykrivda: Enable compiz, and use compizconfig-settings-manager to activate effects
<onetinsoldier> scunizi: because eye candy is good candy
<onetinsoldier> and, i like cli as much as the next guy
<onetinsoldier> just fyi
<krazykrivda> arand: i have compizconfid settings manager i jsut don't see it.. i'm in animation settings as well
<dennda> How do I override the global copy/paste shortcuts? I want <Super><C> instead of <CTRL><C>
<scunizi> onetinsoldier: I"m in your camp.. he had just made a statment that needed  a little proding
<mcl0vin_> where does ubuntu save the wireless information, ESSID, key etc please
<onetinsoldier> scunizi: ahh, roger. understood
<airtonix> krazykrivda, "show mouse" plugin
<airtonix> krazykrivda, also need to be more specific when you say "fire"
<creat0r> how could i know which are service that UP on my server using BASH "cmd"?
<reborn> hi, my usb-harddrive only mounts 1 out of 10 tries. this is an issue i never had prior to lucid. any idea?
<notmorewindows> scumizi as fast  product to try i only have  to try xubuntu xfce  the lxde is u.f.o. for me
<krazykrivda> fire when you minimize maximize screens and such.. or other options
<krazykrivda> airtonix: ^^^
<airtonix> krazykrivda, animations addon
<greezmunkey> Hey, would someone remind me how to reattach to a background job??
<krazykrivda> there are very limited options.. and nothign like fire etc
<dementor> hyy need some help whit this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nyp3v5Qz
<krazykrivda> airtonix: ^^^
 * _pg_ left irc up all night
<airtonix> krazykrivda, the plugin is exactyl called : "animation add-ons"
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: 'fg' command? not sure
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: fg is a bash-builtin
<airtonix> krazykrivda, sitting right next to the plugin " animations "
<krazykrivda> oh wow! airtonix thank you
<airtonix> ._.
<krazykrivda> sry I was blind
<reborn> hi, my usb-harddrive only mounts 1 out of 10 tries. this is an issue i never had prior to lucid. any idea?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: you'd probably need to know the job number first. type 'jobs'
<Radio-b> well, I cleared the entries for umountnfs.sh to reset it to the defaults
<ManDay> http://codepad.org/YgFlHIJD If you enable Line-Wrapping in GEANY and edit a paragraph in the middle of your document so it gets wrapped arround ONE or more MORE lines, do you also experience that the rest of the text after it gets seamingly overwritten?
<ManDay> DoubleString, check that paste - try it with an empty line between the paragraphs please
<krazykrivda> airtonix: thank you.. i do feel like a fool now.. i didn't understand why it would be sepereated
<Radio-b> and the VFS CIFS error still appears, but without stalling shutdown for eternity
<Radio-b> so I guess that's a win
<diablodf> mplayer-firefox does not come in ubuntu 10.04?
<greezmunkey> onetinsoldier: yeah, I am playing with X11 forwarding here, turns out the job I started actually quit! Thanks!
<halvors> I have signed Ubuntu Code of Conduct how can i be a member of ubuntu and get all member privilegies? Like myname@ubuntu.com
<airtonix> krazykrivda, becuase they are mostly eye candy for reasons of showing off
<halvors> ?
<onetinsoldier> greezmunkey: you're welcome
<jrib> !member | halvors
<ubottu> halvors: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<krazykrivda> yeah i get it now.. jsut didn't dawn on me to look elswhere airtonix
<tdn> How do I make an option to right click on an image file and then have it resized for e-mail? (I have already made a script to resize images)
<krazykrivda> got to head out.. happy mothersday to anyone it applies too ;-) (aka i'm assuming nobody in here)
<airtonix> tdn, need more information
<Dede_one> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dede_one> what problem with my linux?
<onetinsoldier> Dede_one: have you tried what it says to try there? --> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<airtonix> Dede_one, i dont think its a problem with your kernel
<halvors> I have read this but i can understand it is no signup form and noting ???
<onetinsoldier> Dede_one: what happens if you try that?
<mcl0vin_> can someone please help me setup my wireless card from cli
<jrib> halvors: you need to apply for membership, that page describes the process
<lungan> Why is the background on the trayicon on AMSN white in 10.04? It wasn't like that before.
<DoubleString> ManDay idk mate
<tdn> airtonix, when I import images from my camera, theyre huge. I would like to be able to easily resize images to e.g. 800x600, before sending them. So I have made a shellscript to resize images to 800x600. Now, I would like to integrate it into Nautilus, so that I can just right click on the image, I want to send, and select Resize for email or something like that.
<DoubleString> everything seems normal
<Dede_one> i want to instal wine
<DoubleString> no overwrite
<lungan> And how do i add the audio control to the tray?
<dementor> hyy need some help whit this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nyp3v5Qz
<notmorewindows> i would know if xubuntu can be faster than xp?
<airtonix> tdn, do you know about nautilus-scripts or nautilus-actions yet ?
<DoubleString> anyone familiar with TeamSpeak?
<swapy> hi
<FailPowah> how can i set the clock in the panel to show monday as first day and not sunday?
<mcl0vin_> themill: maybe you help me here then :)
<swapy> just installed ultimate edition 2.5 and it cannot find hardware ie i have nvidia 630a onboard gfx but it isnt detected what to do??
<ljsoftnet> how do i put "--bookmark-menu" in Chromium for it to have a bookmark icon?
<notmorewindows> i wolul like to know if xubuntu 10.04 is faster than xp?
<swapy> yes xubuntu is faster than xp and secure than xp
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, its a parameter you add to the command from the launcher or commandline
<halvors> Where can i apply for a Ubuntu membership?
<tic^> Dede_one: sudo apt-get install wine
<ljsoftnet> @airtonix how do i do it?
<halvors> it is in Launchpad.net?
<CloudMonkee> hey, in bash, how do I read a line from a file with multiple lines(only want one line read at a time)????
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, edit the menu or launcher
<swapy> alt+f2
<ljsoftnet> @airtonix where do i put it, in the "Command"?
<oCean_> CloudMonkee: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430609/
<swapy> accesories>terminal @ Ljsoftnet
<notmorewindows> swapy thanks , i had vista but not xp
<mcl0vin_> themill: why the kick kid
<jrib> halvors: why are you ignoring the link ubottu gave you?  It links you to the wiki page with detailed instructions
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, parameters go after the command. so if your command is : chrome then the command will end up being : chrome --bookmark-menu
<swapy> ok same goes for xp too
<ljsoftnet> @airtonix ok il give it a try
<lungan> Why is the background on the tray icon white in ubuntu 10.04?
<swapy> jrib, i have installed ubuntu ultimate edition 2.5 however it cannot recognize onboad nvidia graphics what to do now?
<jrib> !ultimate | swapy
<drknzz> CloudMonkee, I could make a java app that does that XD
<ubottu> swapy: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<swapy> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<swapy> ohh
<jrib> swapy: ultimate isn't a uspported derivative, go with the real ubuntu
<halvors> !mailserver
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<swapy> ok but what about ubuntu
<swapy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diablodf_> !help
<tdn> airtonix, not much.
<diablodf_> !help
<oCean_> diablodf_: there is no need to call the !help factoid again, it's a few lines above..
<airtonix> tdn, start by creating a blank text file in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ : (from commandline) : touch ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/test
<notmorewindows> thaks at this forum , until soon
<diablodf_> ddd
<roberto_> how do I get ri installed for ruby1.9.1 ?
<airtonix> tdn, when you right click in nautilus or the desktop you should now see a new entry : scripts
<ljsoftnet> @airtonix it didn't work
<jrib> swapy: what do you mean by "what about ubuntu"?
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, would be good if you gave more detailed information about what you are doing.
<swapy> jrib, same problem in ubuntu
<jrib> swapy: are you using ubuntu?
<attak4> ciao
<Black_Phantom> Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.4 and I can't boot my Windows XP from GRUB, When I press enter on Windows XP it just displays 'Starting UP' and never starts up.
<attak4> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<airtonix> ljsoftnet, did you right click and edit the menu or the launcher ?
<tdn> airtonix, yes.
<swapy> yes now i am on ubuntu
<swapy> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Black_Phantom> Is this a problem of GRUB should I upgrade to 10.04 to fix this or what exactly ?
<airtonix> tdn, so you see the new entry now ?
<oCean_> !askthebot > swapy
<ljsoftnet> @airtonix yes i did and put --bookmark-menu at the end
<ubottu> swapy, please see my private message
<jrib> swapy: install ubuntu, not ubuntu ultimate.  If you still have the issue, then we can help you
<tdn> airtonix, yes. I already have a SubVersion entry.
<airtonix> tdn, i recommend you click the 'open scripts folder' and read the dialog box
<dementor> hyy need some help whit this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nyp3v5Qz
<Black_Phantom> Hey all, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.4 and I can't boot my Windows XP from GRUB, When I press enter on Windows XP it just displays 'Starting UP' and never starts up. Why ?
<tdn> airtonix, ok. I will. Thanks.
<onetinsoldier> Black_Phantom: sounds like a Windows problem. i think you can get 'safe mode' option by quickly tapping 'F8' after you've pressed Enter
<Black_Phantom> onetinsoldier, windows xp doesnt even start up
<Radio-b> grub just points to a place
<Black_Phantom> grub just displays Starting up and keeps on like that
<roberto_> can I bind the page-up/page-down keys to the scrollbar in gedit ?
<onetinsoldier> hmmm, roger
<exigraff_> easiest way to watch a file for changes, and execute an arbitrary command when a change is observed?
<roberto_> can I bind the page-up/page-down keys to the scrollbar in ** terminal ?
<roberto_> they are bouund already in gedit
<airtonix> exigraff_, inotify
<altavatar> Hi, I have a 2 audio devices (onboard sound + usb headset). In gnome sound-preferences i can set the input to the headset, and the output to the onboard sound, but I'd like to be able to output to the headset as well - any ideas how to do that?
<pallgone> Black_Phantom: I don't think that's grub...
<greezmun1ey> heh
<simonrvn> incron
<airtonix> exigraff_, inotifywait   or inotifywatch
<Black_Phantom> ok how I can fix this ?
<diablodf> iwconfig
<Radio-b> reinstall/repair windows and then reinstall grub
<Radio-b> anything that involves fixing windows will clobber grub in some manner
<scunizi> On 2 different systems I've suddenly been unable to use pastebinit .. it always returns www.pastebin.com with no link.. what's up with that? any solutions?
<airtonix> scunizi, you need to make script to point it in the right direction
<jrib> scunizi: I believe pastebin.com changed the way pastes are made
<exigraff_> airtonix: thankye
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu on Chromium i tried putting it in the Command box, nothing happens
<ScoobySnack> scooby-doo
<ubuntu> hi
<onetinsoldier> howdy!
<ubuntu> I love Lubuntu
<xangua> ljsoftnet: what's wrong with chromium's bookmarks¿
<onetinsoldier> me too :)
<scunizi> jrib: airtonix is there a way to direct pastebinit to use a different service that's already preconfigured?
<gantrixx> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4, but I can't seem to get the new Empathy theme with the dialog bubbles.  Does anyone know how to enable them?
<oCean_> scunizi: the supported sites are in the manpage (man pastebinit)
<ubuntu> Lubuntu runs extremely fast on my older Netbook.  I have it on my Asus EEE PC 900 with 512MB Ram, Intel Celeron Mobile 900Mhz, 60MB Video Graphics and a 4GB SSD hard drive
<ljsoftnet> @xangua i kinda like the idea to have 1 icon to click and display the list of bookmarks
<scunizi> oCean_: thanks
<mophead> Hi everyone. How do I restore audio to firefox 3.6.3 flash? video works fine, but not audio. I tried updating to APT on the adobe website, and that worked, until I rebooted my machine.  Then it stopped.  Any ideas?
<roberto_> can I bind the page-up/page-down keys to the scrollbar in terminal ?
<xangua> ljsoftnet: i think there are addond to do that, no idea there was a bookmarks button on chromium and neither how to enable it
<airtonix> scunizi, http://pastebin.com/jYqNYrNU
<roberto_> can I bind the page-up/page-down keys to the scrollbar in terminal ? -- kinda amazing to me that it's not in the key combinations section in edit
<airtonix> scunizi, if you don't want paste.ubuntu.com then put a url of your choice there
<ljsoftnet> xangua: i tried to install an extension but the extension says, "all your data on websites can be access", its wierd
<jrib> roberto_: I think shift-PageUp is the default (I know this is not your question)
<ljsoftnet> xangua: so i passed
<scunizi> airtonix: I was just looking at the man page wondering how I could do exactly what you pasted.. thanks!
<roberto_> jrib: that was exactly it .. thank you!
<airtonix> scunizi, instead of renaming the original you could instead call the one in ~/bin something unique
<rascal> brasero says "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins."
<rascal> it recognizes the burner drive and all, and it's a regular DVD-R disc that works underwindows
<rascal> I can't find any brasero plugins in synaptic
<KinKing> My software sources program is locking up when I try to add a repository
<greezmunkey> man, firefox (not to bash it) is a cpu hog.
<JEEBsv> greezmunkey: it did get a lot better after they got the plugins out of the main process, though IMHO
<ScoobySnack> greezmunkey: test
<scunizi> airtonix: does it take effect immediately or do I have to reload something ?
<KinKing> Could anyone help me with this? My software sources program is locking up when I try to add a repository... I use 10.04
<airtonix> scunizi, should take effect straight away
<RegressLess> can anyone here help me with kismet? I want to filter out a source so I don't collect packets if I already know that key. #kismet channel is dead.
<alessandri> good...
<scunizi> airtonix: pastebinit menu.lst
<scunizi> Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<ed1t> i have vsftp setup and I basically want to have web developers upload files to /var/www. They are able to uplaod the file right but every time they upload, they have to change the permissions of that file to be viewable in the browser
<xangua> KinKing: what repository¿
<KinKing> xangua, Wine's
<xangua> KinKing: the PPA¿
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu on Chromium i tried putting it in the Command box, nothing happens
<KinKing> xangua, Yes
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with the ubuntu installation, it is giving me an "unrecoverable error" message. can anybody help?
<airtonix> scunizi, works for me. you add more jiggawatts
<xangua> KinKing: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<xangua>  sudo apt-get update
<Mateo_> Hi everyone !
<hanasaki> what's a good VPS (US based) ?
<ubuntu_> anybody know about the "unrecoverable error" message...?
<onetinsoldier> !hi Mateo_
<Mateo_> anyone has already set up a webdav folder and has used it with ubuntu please ?
<Mateo_> i can connect to it, but when i try to drag and drop folders in it, i have an error message "Conflict"
<Dede_one> how to instal driver SIS in ubuntu
<pkki> I keep getting this message every time I try to run an exe file through wine, what is going on?: The file '/home/ubuntu-laptop/streamer200beta_x/Streamer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Pirate_Hunter> when compiling packages is the command to test it makecheck or installcheck?
<Mateo_> same thing with copy/paste
<KinKing> xangua, it halts when requesting key from keyserver
<edbian> pkki, In linux you have to mark file as exectuable to run them.  Do you want to learn the graphical way or the cli way of doing this?
<KinKing> xand,  Oh it continued
<pkki> edbian, gui
<xangua> KinKing: if the keyserver is down it doesn't matter; you can add the key later}
<KinKing> xand, sorry!
<xangua> xand¿
<onetinsoldier> pkki: try making the file executable --> chmod +x /home/ubuntu-laptop/streamer200beta_x/Streamer.exe
<edbian> pkki, Right click the file and hit properties
<knittl> hi. i can't get two screens work together at full resolution. if i lower the resolution on one of them both work
<mophead> is anyone else having firefox flash problems since updating?
<KinKing> xangua, Okay I got it!
<dvrkdvrk0> how do i register a name on irc?
<edbian> pkki, Then under the permissions tab you should see a check box for executable
<KinKing> xangua, Thanks a bunch
<oCean_> !register > dvrkdvrk0
<ubottu> dvrkdvrk0, please see my private message
<edbian> pkki, Does that makes sense?
<ArchBroseph> Could someone tell me how to Add SwiftIRC to "Xchat"?
<pkki> yes
<pkki> thanks
<scunizi> airtonix: what's the $1 mean at the end of the line? a variable?  also should there be a blank line at the end of the script or can I end it after $1?
<edbian> pkki, Does the file run now?
<pkki> yes
<pkki> thanks
<edbian> ArchBroseph, Is that a server of a channel on some server?
<edbian> pkki, No problem! :)
<greezmunkey> ed1t: Have you tested adding their login usernames to the www-data group?
<ArchBroseph> Ummm
<ArchBroseph> If you google SwiftIRC your'll see what am trying to connect too...
<ArchBroseph> Lol
<ArchBroseph> It's a server? but your question kinda confused me
<edbian> ArchBroseph, /server swiftIRC
<edbian> ArchBroseph, ??
<ArchBroseph> nah didn't work Edbian
<knittl> hi. i can't get two screens work together at full resolution. if i lower the resolution on one of them both work
<edbian> ArchBroseph, We just have to figure out the fqdn
<phanbahung> hjg
<ArchBroseph> This is the command they gave me on there site---> /server irc.swiftirc.ne
<ArchBroseph> but it dosent work
<phanbahung> u
<phanbahung> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rascal> ArchBroseph: /connect irc.swiftirc.ne ?
<ed1t> greezmunkey: yes im part of www-data
<ed1t> greezmunkey: im using sftp now, but still every time i upload a file, i have to change permissions of that file
<edbian> ArchBroseph, get a new sever tab and then /server purple.il.us.SwiftIRC.net
<edbian> ArchBroseph, Then under the server menu you can get a list of channels
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu on Chromium i tried putting it in the Command box, nothing happens
<ArchBroseph> That worked
<ArchBroseph> Thanks Edbian
<greezmunkey> ed1t: yeah, I was just looking at that myself - there is a bit more to it than that I thikn, looking at my setup.
<edbian> ed1t, You have to edit that setting in th config file.  I had similar problems.  I would edit the file but the permissions that were set did not match those settings.  sudo nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<duli> if I resize a partition, will the UUID of it change?
<edbian> ArchBroseph, No problem
<edbian> duli, yes
<duli> edbian: tks
<edbian> duli, No problem
<ed1t> edbian: yes there is a umask setting there but how would i solve the problem if im using sftp?
<ed1t> instead of ftp
<edbian> ed1t, The setting should effect both.  It all goes through vsftp daemon
<ArchBroseph> Anyone elss useing X-chat?
<tar-> after upgrading from karmic to lucid i see that my apt sources.list doesn't reflect "lucid" repos, should I update the sources.list to "lucid" or keep the karmic? I.e change: deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted to deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted
<edbian> ArchBroseph, I am
<ArchBroseph> somehow i just made the files/options buttons go awah, and i have no idea how to get them back
<ELpH> ;/
<edbian> ArchBroseph, view menu?
<ArchBroseph> mhmm
<ArchBroseph> it told me a hotkey i think before it let it close
<frostbite7> hey guys
<ArchBroseph> but it dispeared and i didn't get to see it =/
<onetinsoldier> tar-: i have my doubts that you are actually upgraded to Lucid. what does the following command say? lsb_release -a
<ed1t> edbian: even though im using openssh-server for sftp?
<edbian> ArchBroseph, Just turn stuff back on in the view menu
<ArchBroseph> I don't have a View menu
<deemeetar> Hello guys. Is there any alternative to empathy that works with Ubuntu ME, and also has a filter box for the contacts(like in Windows Live Messenger)? Please help me?
<geekz> hi
<geekz> alo
<edbian> ed1t, ssh and ftp are not the same.  If you're using ssh then you aren't using vsftp daemon at all.  That was my mistake sorry! :)  Anyway, the permissions will follow whoever created them.  The ssh user that logged in ownes the files they make.  I don't think there is a way around this...
<creat0r> I am using "netstat -tulpn - A inet | grep 'LISTEN' | awk '{ print $4}' | cut -d: -f2 | sed '/^$/d' | sort -u" to get the service that runing on my server. there is any way to get the name also of thos services that are diplayed?
<onetinsoldier> tar-: but anyway. change it in there the file, from karmic to lucid. but you might want to try and figure out what it wasn't changed to begin with. finally, i never do upgrades from old version to new one. i always install clean ;-)
<reborn> hi, my usb-harddrive only mounts 1 out of 10 tries. this is an issue i never had prior to lucid. any idea?
<w4cc0> Hello everyone!
<xangua> deemeetar: pidgin, emesene¿
<zelrikriando> hi I want to know how to remove the main gnome panel permanently
<deemeetar> Do they have filters?
<zelrikriando> I tried to edit the gconf-editor but no luck
<onetinsoldier> tar-: anyway, you'll want to change it from karmic to lucid in there.... in the file
<tar-> onetinsoldier: sorry, was to quick on the enter-button.. was inspecting the sources.list on "that other computer which still runs karmic" :/
<edbian> zelrikriando, "just delete all of your panels?"
<w4cc0> does anyone have a "xorg.conf.failesafe"?
<frostbite7> does anyone know how to make the windows permanently transperent?
<onetinsoldier> tar-: ok, roger
<w4cc0> Hello everyone!
<fosser_josh> hello hackers i hav hp laptop hp pavilion dv6. i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my machine. but unfortunatly there is no sound. in windows i am getting proper sound. plz give me solution. i need urgently
<xangua> zelrikriando: or you coudl jusr right clic under the menu and remove it
<ArchBroseph> upgradeing from 9.4-10.4 messed up all my settings=/  and sense i reset i decided to try an exact video driver for my older card to see if i'd get more power out of it, and it messed up my X settings, so i gave up for now lol
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<w4cc0> does anyone have a "xorg.conf.failesafe"?
<xangua> !hacker | fosser_josh
<ArchBroseph> ohh and this is after reinstalling 3 times
<ubottu> fosser_josh: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<ArchBroseph> Lol
<duli> is there a service UI to enable and disable services in ubuntu?
<zelrikriando> xangua: I cant if it s the main panel
<edbian> zelrikriando, "killall gnome-panel"
<zelrikriando> edbian: it reapears
<zelrikriando> brb
<xangua> fosser_josh: no idea how to help if the only detail you give is 'it doesn't work', have you tried with a more recent version of ubuntu'
<mophead> I"m sure this has been asked, but, how do I put the close/minimize/restore buttons back on the right?
<airtonix> duli, not any more.
<w4cc0> can anyone send me a "xorg.conf.failesafe" ?
<airtonix> !controls > mophead
<ubottu> mophead, please see my private message
<w4cc0> or tell me how to generate one?
<duli> aitonix: ok, and how do I do it via cli? is there a service atd off?
<onetinsoldier> mophead: use a different theme... for instance, install and use the Shiki-Dark theme.. or the blubuntu theme
<fosser_josh> xangua: yah i run 10.04 live cd but problem not solved
<duli> airtonix: ok, and how do I do it via cli? is there a service atd off?
<edbian> mophead, If you google it there is a way to edit it through gconf-editor as well
<mophead> yep, I see it https://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side Thank you!
<edbian> duli, Problably: "sudo /etc/init.d/atd stop"
<airtonix> duli, ie for apache : sudo service apache2 stop
<duli> edbian: yes, but I want it be disabled, not just stopped for the session
<duli> in Fedora there's a chkconfig service off
<edbian> duli, Remove the package?
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu on Chromium i tried putting it in the Command box, nothing happens
<deemeetar> Guys is there a way in empathy when someone writes to me the conversation to start immideatly?
<zhane> how can i make a new initrd.img? I made one but when it booted up it tell me modules.dep is missing
<deemeetar> ljsoftnet: ctrl+b try
<ljsoftnet> deemeetar: i already know that
<jMyles> I want to use xdmx to clone my output on another computer on the network.  Is there a simple guide to doing this?
<imanc> hey - any ideas how to disable a touchpad on ubuntu 10.4?
<edbian> imanc, Yeah, figure out the device's module and "sudo modprobe -r" that module
<xangua> imanc: system> preferences> mouse
<edbian> imanc, or system -> preferences -> mouse
<roberto_> how do I get vi not to screw up the up/down, etc keys?
<treehaqr> I created a raid array on /dev/md0 but after reboot it became md_d0
<treehaqr> does anyone know how this happens? i use mdadm
<wildc4rd> anyone able to talk me through making a working driver from a .tar.gz please, its for the soundblaster fatality on 9.10
<treehaqr> i'm having mad trouble creating a simple raid array
<wildc4rd> I have done it once before for 9.04, but can't recall how
<roberto_> wildc4rd: I'll give it a go
<wildc4rd> I remember having to 'make' it or something
<imanc> edbian: there's no options in system / prefs / mouse - just "disable while typing" and that doesn't do anything
<edbian> imanc, alright then we get to do it the man's way :)
<imanc> edbian:  :)
<TheANkA> hello! :)
<Radio-l> wildc4rd: there should be a doc that tells you, but generally it's just make, then make install
<imanc> edbian: newb question - how do I find out the device associated with the touchpad?
<edbian> imanc, "lspci -k" will list your hardware and the modules associated with them.  Can you find your touchpad?
<lucid_lynx> how can I configure my SSH server to allow me to log in to my 'guest' user that has no password? (it keeps asking me for one, and when I enter an empty password it says "Permission denied")
<w4cc0> can anyone send me a "xorg.conf.failesafe" ?
<w4cc0> or tell me how to generate one?
<edbian> imanc, newb is as newb does imanc
<deemeetar> guys if i uninstall empathy, will i be able to replace it with Pidgin? Cos it has some futures i like...
<wildc4rd> ok, I'm in the directory with the .tar.gz
<frankS2> lucid_lynx: sshkeyss
<TheANkA> does anyone know how to fix a "/dev/sdb1 missing" problem? :S ubuntu 10.04
<lucid_lynx> deemeetar: yes, just uninstall Empathy and install Pidgin, and you should be just fine
<edbian> TheANkA, What is the complete problem?
<deemeetar> Do i recive bubbles with pidgin(just like with empathy?)
<edbian> TheANkA, Do you have a /dev/sdb??  "fdisk -l"
<Elmorejames> wer da?
<roberto_> wildc4rd: read the readme in that directory .. and also the file called INSTALL if it is there
<TheANkA> I dont know :P
<blendmaster1024> what's the program to make it so you can run a second X session in a window in your host x session?
<TheANkA> the terminal wont let me PGup
<katsuru> hello, i installed my ATI drivers for my card on ubuntu 10 and now my Ubuntu UI is damn slow!
<geoffk> I have recently upgraded to 9.10, just before the release of 10.04. I am having power management problems.
<edbian> TheANkA, Where are you getting this error?
<katsuru> even the refesh of Xchat is damn slow :S
<geoffk> I cannot wake up my desktop from the keyboard or mouse. When shutting down, the disk spins down, but I have to switch off the machine from the power button. Any help to resolve this problem will be much appreciated.
<TheANkA> att start upp after selecting ubuntu
<bootstrap> deemeetar: Yes, you can, just make sure notifications are set up in pidgin
<imanc> edbian: it doesn't appear to be listed - hm
<deemeetar> Ok thank you..
<llslim> what is the format of the time fied of the ps command: "ps -a -o time"? is it day:hour:minute? i looked at man page couldnt find it
<wildGR> ok, I get make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<wildGR> make: *** [all] Error 2
<wildGR>  when trying make
<katsuru> hello, i installed my ATI drivers for my card on ubuntu 10 and now my Ubuntu UI is damn slow! even the refesh of Xchat is damn slow :S
<mik3> hi, is there a way to just reconfigure or set personalized options for the ubuntu kernel
<onetinsoldier> wildc4rd: don't know that i can really help much with this, but do you need to know the command to unpack the .tar.gz archive now?
<mik3> without obviously compiling your own kernel
<VirusTB> Anyone know od any free COmpulers for c and c++ on mac?\
<mik3> (just configs no patches)
<jack-desktop> how do i add PATHs to my bash_profile or bashrc?
<VirusTB> ops wrong room
<edbian> imanc, That's tougher then...  "lsmod" ?
<edbian> imanc, lsmod | grep mouse
<wildGR> ahh, maybe tin, would I need to unpack before 'make'ing I guess
<VCoolio> jack-desktop: PATH=/path/to/folder:$PATH    new line: export $PATH
 * Pelo wonders if he'z the only one to hate the mods made to the panel icons/applets in lucid
<edbian> imanc, Do you know what grep does?
<jack-desktop> VCoolio, where though? lol
<katsuru> Is it normal that ubuntu so slow is after ATI drivers install ????
<katsuru> my UI is damn slow now :S
<VCoolio> jack-desktop: anywhere in ~/.bashrc
<wildGR> (this is wildc4rd by the way, on the PC thats playing up)
<onetinsoldier> wildGR: you change your nick? hehe, i hadn't noticed
<roberto_> how do I get vi not to screw up the up/down, etc keys?
<Pelo> katsuru, reboot ?
<katsuru> Pelo i did
<katsuru> i also had to reboot after setting up my 2 monitors
<Pelo> katsuru, are you sure you get the correct driver ?
<katsuru> so i already did 2 reboots, still slow has hell :S
<katsuru> Yeah i am pretty sure
<onetinsoldier> wildGR: roger. ok, to unpack it... tar -zxvf <file_to_unpack.tar.gz>
<katsuru> i will uninstall and re install the drivers
<roberto_> nvm I found it :)
<Pelo> katsuru, got compiz enable ? try turning it off,  you might also want to ask in an ati channel, they might know better
<bootstrap> deemeetar: Actually I think you want libnotify popups. You should find it in plugins.
<greezmunkey> ed1t: This may help, see the end of the link: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/79503-newb-apache-question-setting-permissions-var-www.html
<humbolt> I am having trouble installing grub2 on a RAID array.
<Debjit> Hi, can anyone help me with gwibber notifications, I can't see any
<TheANkA> edbian : Gave up waiting for root device
<TheANkA> - Check rootdelay= (did system wait long enough?)
<TheANkA> - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device)
<TheANkA> - Missing modules (i dont remember)
<TheANkA> ALERT! /dev/sdb1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<FloodBot1> TheANkA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> TheANkA, Can you boot ubuntu at all??
<TheANkA> nope just give me the infprods-something terminal
<edbian> TheANkA, Have you been re-arranging your partitions or something?  Can you run "fdisk -l" ??
<lonejack> hi, I upgraded the ubuntu to 10.04 from 9 ver. The process has had some problem on wine packet. The upgrade sw has been stopped then I restarted the LINUX manually. The systems seems work fine. Is there a command to undestand in the apt has been perfromed correctly? And if the old packets have been removed? Thank you
<rascal> brasero says "Please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD. It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins." I can't find any brasero plugins in synaptic
<edbian> imanc, Any luck?
<TheANkA> I will go check it but its just a fresh install
<imanc> edbian: doesn' appear to be in the list - i can see thee potential items: inputdev, psmouse, joydev
<edbian> TheANkA, k
<TheANkA> edbian with wubi
<TheANkA> i forgot mention that :P
<edbian> TheANkA, That's your problem.  Install it for real ;)
<Muscle> hm
<edbian> imanc, psmouse is in the list??
<imanc> yep :)
<edbian> imanc, "sudo modprobe -r psmouse"
<TheANkA> no cds -.- but thanks love ya <3
<edbian> imanc, Now does your touchpad still work?  After that command?
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: by packets, i think you mean 'packages'
<lonejack> onetinsoldier, ok, correct
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu on Chromium i tried putting it in the Command box, nothing happens
<imanc> edbian: yuo are like some kind of genious - thank you!!
<G__81> i have installed 10.04 and its really good except a small problem that i am not getting the max resolution
<G__81> i.e 1280 * 1024
<G__81> i get 1280 * 800
<imanc> edbian: I can now type without my curosr jumping all over the place
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: you can use 'dpkg' to view what's currently installed by package name, and it's current state of installation which is shown by the first two letters displayed
<edbian> imanc, Ha ha ha.  I just know a thing or to about linux
<edbian> imanc, No problem.
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: for example --> dpkg -l wine
<G__81> i have updated the nvidia drivers too but i don't think i have got the max resolution
<G__81> can someone help me with this ? Its a Nvidia 8400 M GS card
<edbian> imanc, "sudo modprobe psmouse" will make it work again.
<Pelo> G__81, , you might also have to change the res from the gnome screen resolution applet
<G__81> Pelo, where is that ?
<edbian> imanc, You can make icons or applets that turn it on / off.
<donaldo> hello, how to enable subwoofer internal?
<wildGR> onetinsoldier -, I just get make -C /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build M=/home/nick/XFiDrv_Linux_Public_US_1.00
<wildGR> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/build: No such file or directory. Stop.
<wildGR> make: *** [all] Error 2
<edbian> imanc, Would you like to know how?
<calumayoo> hello i was installing mesa-utils but it prompted me to remove linux-headers-2.6.32-21{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic{u} ... is this safe? help please
<G__81> i am a new user to Ubuntu. I have been used to Fedora :) so it would be good if you could help me  a little on this
<imanc> edbian: yes, that would be really cool
<edbian> imanc, icon on the desktop or applet on the gnome-panel?
<Nematocyst> i want to load an earlier kernel by default.   it exists in the startup menu, but trying to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg tells me it is automatically generated.  I don't see where to select which kernel to load in the files it mentions.  what file do I need to change to automatically load the earlier kernel i want?
<Pelo> calumayoo, , run  uname -r  see what kernel you are using ,  the current is 2.6.32.22 , removing -21 is probably not an issue
<lonejack> onetinsoldier, I've no problem to remove the wine. My question is: how can I be sure that all old packages have been removed? Is there a command that perform a sort of clean?
<imanc> applet in gnome-pannel would be good
<G__81> Pelo, where would be the resolution applet ?
<calumayoo> thanks Pelo
<onetinsoldier> wildGR: i'm not sure what you're saying. did you just get a single file or something after unpacking it? btw, i might have left something off the command for unpacking it
<Pelo> G__81, menu > system > pref ,
<edbian> imanc, Right click and add a new "custom" launcher
<katsuru> I just reinstalled my ATI drivers, and restarted, UI is still damn slow, i downloaded the Linux x86_x64 Drivers ( i am using Ubuntu 10 x64 )
<katsuru> what am i doing wrong here?
<humbolt> how do I get grub to work on a raid?
<imanc> edbian: if I right click on the desktop, it has 'create launcher...'
<calumayoo> 2.6.32-21-generic i got this Pelo
<ljsoftnet> how do i put --bookmark-menu on Chromium i tried putting it in the Command box, nothing happens
<katsuru> I just reinstalled my ATI drivers, and restarted, UI is still damn slow, i downloaded the Linux x86_x64 Drivers ( i am using Ubuntu 10 x64 ) What am i doing wrong? :S
<edbian> imanc, See my personal message?
<Pelo> Nematocyst, you need to edit a different files,  I think it's grubconf in /etc/init.d/ , but not quite sure,  after editing that file you run a grup-update command , that's what generates the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<m-g> Does anybody here use thinkfan? Its a very nice fan control proggy that i discovered today. It can be installed via "apt-get thinkfan". Strangely, by default it does not get run on startup. You can invoke it manually and it runs as a demon then by default. Where would you guys put it, so that it gets run on every startup?
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: not certain if i know exactly what you're asking. what you mean by 'old'. if you installed a newer version of a package that has exactly the same name, it's upgraded and there won't be any older version of it left installed
<humbolt> I get this: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: unknown filesystem.
<Wipster> hey all, I think I have found the reason I am getting odd graphical bugs like on boot not getting the login screen - wrong resolutions etc. When I startup it thinks I have two screens, I can move my mouse off to the right onto an imaginary screen, if I go to resultion it re initialises my screen back to one (as the program is opening)
<Pelo> onetinsoldier, menu >`system > pref >`startup prog, or sometring like that
<geoffk> can anyone please help me with power management problem on 9.10?
<G__81> Pelo, i guess i found out the problem i installed Nvidia drivers version 185 available in the software center . I did that after installing the 173 version which i installed first but still the nvidia screen resolution applet shows that its 173
<Debjit> I unable to see any notifications from Gwibber...what can be the issue
<Nematocyst> Pelo, the only file in that directory related is grub-common.
<G__81> so should i deactivate 173 driver first and then re install 185 ?
<llslim> what is the time format used in the ps command?
<katsuru> I just reinstalled my ATI drivers, and restarted, UI is still damn slow, i downloaded the Linux x86_x64 Drivers ( i am using Ubuntu 10 x64 ) What am i doing wrong? :S any1 please???
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: if you are wanting to clean your apt cache, the command is apt-get autoclean... or to clean off all packages in apt's cache.... apt-get clean
<Pelo> Nematocyst, hold on , let me have a lok
<Pelo> G__81, sure
<calumayoo> !apt cache
<Nematocyst> Pelo, running 10.04 Desktop
<calumayoo> !aptcache
<lonejack> onetinsoldier, but during upgrade(that was not closed correctly due to the problem of wine) there was a step(remove old packages) that wasn't executed.
<Debjit> !apt-cache | calumayoo
<calumayoo> lol....thanks
<calumayoo> !apt-cache
<Debjit> calumayoo: try man apt-cache in a terminal
<katsuru> I just reinstalled my ATI drivers, and restarted, UI is still damn slow, i downloaded the Linux x86_x64 Drivers ( i am using Ubuntu 10 x64 ) What am i doing wrong? :S any1 please???
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: roger. does this command do anything?  apt-get -f install
<calumayoo> none... never mind Debjit, just tried it..lol... i have a different problem though..
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: if it doesn't do anything, then you're probably all ok
<ole_> hi, if i copy songs from rhytmbox to my iphone they don't show on the device
<ole_> any one knows that bug ?
<lonejack> onetinsoldier, I preformed the commands you mentioned the apt says done... So thank you
<katsuru> I just reinstalled my ATI drivers, and restarted, UI is still damn slow, i downloaded the Linux x86_x64 Drivers ( i am using Ubuntu 10 x64 ) What am i doing wrong? :S any1 please???
<Lariel> hello there ...
<Drokles> Hey guys. I could use some help here. I'm trying to get the Python-soya package, but I keep getting an error message. I looked it up, and it turns out to be some bug from a while ago, but it should be resolved now. I don't understand why it's not working for me though. I run 9.10.
<Lariel> anyone knows how I can downgrade the libsld1.2.14 to 1.2.13??
<onetinsoldier> lonejack: you're welcome. enjoy :)
<jack-desktop> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this? bash: export: `/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/jack/Programming/android-sdk-linux_86/tools': not a valid identifier
<calumayoo> linux-headers-2.6.32-21{u} linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic{u} , is this save to remove when i have 2.6.32-21-generic as out for uname -r?
<theholy13> hi
<Pelo> Nematocyst, athe file you need to edit is /etc/default/grub
<Nematocyst> Pelo, I don't see how to select the kernel i want in that file.
<pallgone> jack-desktop: what's the original command?
<jack-desktop> it does that when i load up bash
<Drokles> I can't get python-soya through synaptic. I have all repositories enabled, but synaptic returns an error. Do I have to compile it myself?
<jrib> Drokles: pastebin
<VirusTB> what command must i type in termina to install "airmon=ng"  ???? sudp ?????
<Drokles> What does that mean? -_-
<VirusTB> sudo??
<jrib> !pastebin | Drokles
<ubottu> Drokles: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onetinsoldier> Nematocyst: try /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Pelo> Nematocyst, you'll need to google for the variable you need to add that lets you select the entry to boot by default
<Nematocyst> Pelo, the recent 2.6.32-22 update broke things.  i've disabled updating completely, booting the old kernel works fine.  i just need to get grub to boot the working one by default...
<jack-desktop> pallgone,  sorry i got it.
<pallgone> jack-desktop: that's the path variable bash is trying to set
<jack-desktop> pallgone, i was doing PATH=.. and then export $PATH on two different lines
<Pelo> Nematocyst, just remove 2.6.32-22 from synaptic
<Nematocyst> ok, i'll figure it out myself.  I don't really understand why they atuo-generate files so that knowledge of grub becomes useless
<Sonsee> last kernel upgrade doesn`t work too
<onetinsoldier> Nematocyst: try /boot/grub/grub.cfg ...however, if you edit that file, it will be overwritten by the defaults every time update-grub is run by the system, just fyi
<Sonsee> hi all
<bsmith093> how do in register a nick
<rsc-> try /nickserv help
<jrib> !register | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Nematocyst> onetinsoldier, ok, so if i edit that file and prevent updates, then it won't get overwritten, probably?  i do understand how to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to get the effect I want
<Drokles> There we go http://imagebin.org/96228 :)
<Sonsee> about **32-22. It just does not load it self. Black screen and nothing
<Sonsee> what can cause this?
<debio264_> this is odd... I'm running Lucid Lynx with straight up Ubuntu and Gnome, and Quassel IRC (a QT4 application) can't seem to show a tray icon
<onetinsoldier> Nematocyst: yep. sounds right to me. or you can just hand edit it every time the system auto runs update-grub
<debio264_> does anyone know about why that would break? Google doesn't seem to be getting me anywhere
<bsmith093> how do i register a blank passwor
<G__81> hi Pelo
<G__81> i still get it as 1280 * 800
<Pelo> G__81, install nvidia-settngs
<Prajwal> VirusTB:  check this http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack&DokuWiki=6a0110c0db32440f3cc220265cfdd413
<chandrageetha> voice chat possible on ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Nematocyst: or probably as Pelo said, there's a variable that could be put in the /etc/default/grub file? i don't know
<Naheulband> bjr
<VirusTB> Prajwal: thanks
<G__81> Pelo, its already installed when i modify it through that app it says parse error in file
<debio264_> chandrageetha: if nothing else, you can install Skype
<Drokles> Lol, can anyone help me with this? http://imagebin.org/96228 I've enabled all repositories, so I don't get it.
<debjit> chandrageetha: yes gtalk voice chat is possible
<chandrageetha> voice chat available in skype?
<debio264_> chandrageetha: and it looks like Empathy supports voice chat as well
<humbolt> can grub2 boot from ext4?
<chandrageetha> where do i get Empathy?
<guntbert> bsmith093: please ask in #freenode for support using this network
<Pelo> G__81, ok I had a similar problem rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  then start nvidia-settings from the therminal as root
<Pelo> chandrageetha, sudp apt-get install empathy
<debio264_> chandrageetha: Empathy is normally installed by default in Ubuntu
<Muscle> chandrageetha, sudo apt-get install skype
<debjit> chandrageetha: its pre-installed in Ubuntu 10.04, what version are you using
<Muscle> forget Empathy
<chandrageetha> what is sudp?
<G__81> Pelo, ok did that now restart it?
<Radio-b> executes a command with superuser
<guntbert> !sudo | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pims> hi
<debjit> chandrageetha: are you asking about 'sudo'?
<katsuru> Guys, i unistalled my ATI drivers, and now my UI is again super fast, when i install the drivers, the UI is so slow i cant work on Ubuntu anymore ( Using Ubuntu 10.04 x64, and download the Linux x86_x64 ATi drivers ) any1 tell me how can i install the ati drivers without that my SO becomes slow??? thank you
<Drokles> Can anyone help? I've enabled all repositories and I get this http://imagebin.org/96228 I'm running 9.10.
<UbuntuJeff> katsuru, random guess its because as soon as you install the newer drvers compiz gets turned on, so install the new driver and go to appearance and turn off compiz.
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: hang on a sec
<hero1900> after some time ubuntu lock it self how to remove this????
<katsuru> UbuntuJeff, what is compiz ? i just want to know what it is b4 i remove i disable it
<debjit> Drokles: have you refreshed the repositories
<katsuru> UbuntuJeff, what is compiz ? i just want to know what it is b4 i disable it
<calumayoo> yeah....i want to know that too
<airtonix> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<chandrageetha> is there any software like MicroSoft Visual Studio DotNet in ubuntu for developers?
<Drokles> debjit: Probably not.
<UbuntuJeff> there you go lol
<katsuru> thx
<xangua> chandrageetha: net¿¿ maybe mono develop
<airtonix> chandrageetha, i use aptana
<calumayoo> whats the answer to hero1900's question?
<airtonix> calumayoo, 42
<Drokles> debjit: I dunno how to
<calumayoo> what airtonix?
<chandrageetha> what is aptana?
<calumayoo> !aptana
<debjit> Drokles: there is a reload button in Synaptic Package Manager
<Sonsee> does anyone know how to make ubuntu themes look shiny as in windows?)))
<airtonix> calumayoo, http://www.compiz.org/
<jfalvarez> hi, question, zend server needs libming0, but on latest ubuntu it's replaced by libming1, there's some way to install libming0?
<Drokles> debjit: oh that. Yea I've done that
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: bah... sorry, i'm having trouble finding that package
<calumayoo> oh, ok.
<xangua> Sonsee: you can find themes in http://gnome-look.org/
<airtonix> chandrageetha, http://www.aptana.org/
<xangua> Sonsee: or are you talking about transparency¿ search for 'enable rgba'
<Drokles> onetinsoldier: :) thanks for trying man :)
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: oh wait. i may have found it. are you running 64-bit?
<hero1900> how to c
<Sonsee> xangua> thanks ;)
<hero1900> how to remove the autom
<Drokles> onetinsoldier: yep
<chandrageetha>  net¿¿ maybe mono develop
<chandrageetha> <airtonix> chandrageetha, i use aptana, what is aptana?
<airtonix> chandrageetha, ...
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: on this page there is a link to download it... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/libode0debian1/2:0.9-1
<chandrageetha> yes, tell me
<jatin> could any one help me in upgrading my softwares
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: where it says... "Downloadable files"
<chandrageetha> suggest me a powerful developing tool in ubuntu?
<Drokles> onetinesoldier: Ah all right. Thanks.
<remote> chandrageetha, gcc
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: it says for Intrepid, but i maybe that'll work
<hero1900> how to remove the auttuomatic lock screen in ubun
<geoffk> Eclipse CDT!
<chandrageetha> is it visual tool?
<remote> chandrageetha, it's a C compiler
<geoffk> Yes
<xangua> jatin: sudo aptitude update¿
<debjit> jatin: Go to System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<onetinsoldier> Drokles: you're welcome
<geoffk> C++
<lucid_lynx> how do you undo 'sudo passwd root'?
<Drokles> onetinsoldier: Hey, it works. You just made my day. Take care :D
<remote> chandrageetha, if you want visual you should install xemacs
<jatin> im using bt4 final debjit da
<airtonix> remote, lol
<chandrageetha> yes. that i know. but is it easy like Visual Studio>
<jatin> im not having update manager here
<jatin> ive done
<airtonix> jatin, ask it to leave then
<jatin> sudo apt-get update
<debjit> jatin: do it using apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<jatin> sudo apt-get upgrade
<chandrageetha> I seek a competing tool with ubuntu, like Microsoft's Visual Studio. pls help me
<Radio-l> how can I disable the scroll wheel cycling windows when it's over gnome panel
<jatin> yes
<debjit> jatin: ya that is it :)
<guntbert> lucid_lynx: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling%20your%20root%20account
<lucid_lynx> guntbert: thanks :)
<jatin> i have their packages downloaded
<jatin> but dont know how to upgrade it using command line ?
<chandrageetha> any developing tool to download?
<xangua> jatin: what do you want to update¿
<debjit> jatin: copy the downloaded packages into /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ischliky> chandrageetha, try netbeans or eclipse
<rui> hello everybody
<guntbert> chandrageetha: you have been given several suggestions -- how about you try them yourself?
<jatin> then
<chandrageetha> netbeans is java?
<jatin> ?
<rui> any one help me to upgrade from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04
<sudarshan> hello people
<guntbert> !enter | jatin
<ubottu> jatin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<debjit> jatin: then run apt-get update
<jatin> i wanna upgrade my clam anti-virus
<chandrageetha> where can i get netbeans and eclipse?
<sudarshan> sudo apt-get install netbeans should do
<Black_Phantom> Best software to burn an .iso for Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<rui> i try doing from system upgrade button but i have a error in the end
<ischliky> chandrageetha, they both are available in the repositories, use software center or sudo apt-get install
<crucialhoax> I am on a acer 532h netbook and after wake up from sleep it does not detect the correct charge of the battery...
<Black_Phantom> *on Ubuntu 8.04
<bsmith093> i cant add a printer in cups the windows says not connected and when i hit connect is asye service not started
<bsmith093> so basically how do isart cups
<onetinsoldier> rui: what's the error message? use pastebin if it's multiple lines of text
<chandrageetha> ubuntu has laptop version?
<jatin> debjit da
<jatin> i have some packages kept there
<hollyjolly> bsmith093: sudo service start cups
<jatin> what to do with them ?
<Black_Phantom> chandrageetha, Ubuntu Desktop Edition is made for both Desktops & Laptops, Ubuntu Netbook Edition is made especially for netbooks.
<rui> i forgot to keep the message
<chandrageetha> where do i give the command  sudo apt-get install
<rui> onetinsoldier: i fogot to copy the message
<Black_Phantom> chandrageetha, go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<znuff-mobile> Partitioner help, please? I'm using hardware raid and I can't format partitions ext4. Only ext2 works and that fails at mounting... help!
<crucialhoax> I am on a acer 532h netbook and after wake up from sleep it does not detect the correct charge of the battery, I am using 10.04 i386. Any suggestions?
<debjit> jatin: do nothing with them
<onetinsoldier> rui: i see. hard to know what to think without it.
<bsmith093> There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect to server'
<bsmith093> thats wht i get when i hit cennect
<chandrageetha> thank you. will try on that
<jatin> ive to do apt-get update ?
<tman_> hey
<rui> onetinsoldier:i will install again, because all the packkages are on my hardrive and came back to you
<bsmith093> sudo service start cups returns unrecognized service
<onetinsoldier> rui: good luck
<tman_> is lubuntu faster then crunchbang lite? or is it a tie
<tman_> is lubuntu 10.04 faster then crunchbang lite? or is it a tie
<rui> onetinsoldier: thank you
<onetinsoldier> rui: you're welcome
<jatin> debjit da help koro
<debjit> jatin: when you do a sudo apt-get update the packages are downloaded there and installed. So i asked you
<debjit> to copy them there since you already downloaded there
<G__81> Pelo, i am still not able to fix the display issue
<debjit> jatin: come to private chat please
<xangua> tman_: why don't you try it by yourself¿
<Pelo> G__81, did you redo a new xorg.conf using  nvidia-settings ?
<jatin> how to come ?
<G__81> i have tried everything i could. My card is pretty old infact worked fine with F12 though it works fine but a small display issue with 1280 * 1024
<hollyjolly> bsmith093: sorry about that, it's sudo service cups start
<bencc1> where should I put certificates under ubuntu? (using nginx)
<bsmith093> done hollyjolly thanks
<G__81> Pelo, yes i tried what you said the next time when i rebooted i couldnt get a proper working screen i got only 75 % of the screen in the monitor the remaining was hidden
<waseem> how can I do a GNU make? something like gmake?
<bsmith093> make is a gnu utility
<tman_> yeah sorry. i guess a already know because im running in a lubuntu machine right now.
<bsmith093> just amke blah should work
<waseem> ok so
<Pelo> G__81, the issue I had with an nvidia card before was a conflict between the setting in nvidia-settings and thesetting in the gnome dislplay manager applet , you need ot have booth on the same resolutions,  that's the best I can do for you
<bsmith093> make should work
<waseem> so i dont need gmake then
<bsmith093> iv never heard of gmake so idon't know really
<G__81> Pelo, where is the gnome display manager applet ?
<bsmith093> gnome-pmnel
<bsmith093> gnome-panel
<bsmith093> or gdm
<Pelo> G__81, in menu > system > prefs > monitor resolution or something similar
<onetinsoldier> gmake is what gnu make is called on systems other then 'linux' i believe
<Pelo> bsmith093, not what I'M talkinab out
<jamil_1> hi, I am unable to upgrade to 10.04. I have tried all of the obvious options
<Paddy_NI> Pelo, Its called "monitors"
<Pelo> G__81, you'll probably get asked if you want to start nvidia settings from thing but you donT want to
<Pelo> Paddy_NI, thanks, my own install is in french , I try to translate but I donT' alway get it right
<G__81> Pelo, in that gnome applet i get the max of 1280 * 800
<Paddy_NI> Pelo, :)
<G__81> thats the maximum its got
<G__81> i am using the driver which is recomended in the hardware drivers applet
<G__81> is that fine Pelo ?
<linux> he ejecutado la terminal ppa jdowlander pero me pide passport
<elnur> How can I add an existing user to the admin group?
<Pelo> G__81, yes that is fine
<Nematocyst> Pelo, thanks.  removed the problematic kernel from synaptic and reran grub-mkconfig.  rebooted, everything worked fine
<chandrageetha> where can i access the installed programs like skype?
<G__81> but i am not able to move it to 1280 * 1024
<xangua> chandrageetha: in you aplications menu
<Pelo> G__81, no idea then try asking in #nvidia
<xangua> !es > linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<Paddy_NI> Pelo, sounds like he may need to manually add that entry to his xorg.conf
<elnur> How can I know to which groups I belong?
<chandrageetha> sorry in the applications menu, it's not shown, how can i make it showable there?
<Pelo> Paddy_NI, can you handle it , i'M kind of busy with something else right now
<Paddy_NI> sure
<xangua> aplications> internet; should be there chandrageetha
<Paddy_NI> G__81, Hey give me a sec and I will try and help you
<G__81> yeah sure thanks a lot Paddy_NI
<Paddy_NI> G__81, Could you open a terminal and type "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" without the quotes and put it on pastebin.
<hollyjolly> elnur: id
<hollyjolly> id
<Paddy_NI> !pastebin | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<calumayoo> jamil_1, you already tried fresh install?
<G__81> yeah sure
<ManDay> Is EVINCE configurable?
<elnur> hollyjolly, thanks. already found `groups <username>`
<Oer> use sudo to edit xorg.conf
<Paddy_NI> Oer, we dont want to edit it yet
<Paddy_NI> Oer, and it would be better to use gksu
<G__81> Paddy_NI, http://paste.ubuntu.com/430660/
<jamil_1> calumayoo: by fresh install you mean by inserting the CD ?
<Oer> even to view, you need sudo.
<visof> hello is there a waay to burn cdi cd ??
<ManDay> Shouldn't in Ubuntu Lucid HAL have been replaced by some unified kernel interface? Shouldn't Xorg.conf have been replaced by HAL before that? How do we configure X these days... ?
<calumayoo> yes... jamil_1..
<floyd> hello there. im planning a quite nonstandard setup involving mdadm, aufs, axfs, btrfs and ramfs. I'm wondering if there is a guide on ubuntu kernel compilation somewhere or if packages allready exists that support my needs?
<G__81> Paddy_NI, does it look ok ?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, yeah I am just checking to see where resolutions can be added
<chandrageetha> where can i access installed s/w like skype?
<jamil_1> calumayoo: Yes I mounted the ISO and ran the command sudo  sh /cdrom0/cdromupgrade but it returned an error
<Paddy_NI> G__81, actually got a better idea, close gedit and type into the terminal "sudo apt-get install xresprobe"
<xangua> chandrageetha: have you already installed it¿
<UbuntuLily> Can I change how "When Battery is Critically Low" is defined in power management (The % not the action)
<floyd> by grepping the kernel headers is see aufx is allready in-kernel, how do i make a aufs filesystem?
<Kim__> Does anyone have old kernel "2.6.32-18" for x86_64 ? I am told by this Bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/555595) that it may solve a speed regression issue in Intel chipsets...
<chandrageetha> yes and once i executed already
<waseem> is there a command line command i can use to download something from the internet? cp doesnt seem to allow http
<linux> jdwlander en ppa pero la terminal me pide passport
<G__81> ok Paddy_NI done
<G__81> now ?
<floyd> waseem, wget
<waseem> thanks floyd
<Paddy_NI> G__81, run xresprobe in the terminal
<calumayoo> jamil_1: that was not what i meant by fresh install... i mean installing using the live cd
<floyd> np
<linux> ayuda
<_juca> waseem, u can use wget
<jamil_1> waseem: wget
<visof> is there anyone know about cdi files ?
<G__81> it says driver must be specified. Give Nvidia ?
<visof> how can i burn them ?
<DASPRiD> i wonder if you can rename ppas?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, one sec
<onetinsoldier> elnur: hello. did you manage to find what you we're looking for? for adding a user to the admin group?
<xangua> !es > linux
<ubottu> linux, please see my private message
<G__81> Paddy_NI, yeah sure
<hollyjolly> visof: I believe those are audio files?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, yes give nvidia
<elnur> onetinsoldier, yea
<Paddy_NI> no caps
<linux> xangua
<linux> hola
<jamil_1> calumayoo: but  fresh install will over write my older files. wont it ?
<onetinsoldier> elnur: ok, roger.
<floyd> anyone knowlagable of the kernel and filesystems?
<xangua> !es | linux
<visof> hollyjolly nope ?
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<elnur> onetinsoldier, thanks for the care :)
<onetinsoldier> elnur: sure :)
<G__81> Paddy_NI,  this is what i get when i give that http://paste.ubuntu.com/430664/
<chandrageetha> hello, Mr/Mrs. Xangua can i get my answer?
<ManDay> Shouldn't in Ubuntu Lucid HAL have been replaced by some unified kernel interface? Shouldn't Xorg.conf have been replaced by HAL before that? How do we configure X these days... ?
<techno-geek> Would someone please explain to me the point of Pulseaudio and why its used in Ubuntu?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, try running it with sudo... sudo xresprobe
<G__81> i get the same
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<xangua> chandrageetha: open terminal, write skype, enter
<Paddy_NI> G__81, could you reboot and come back here
<linux> he ejecutado jdwlander ppa en la terminal pero me pide passport
<floyd> techno-geek, its over-engineered crap if you ask me. You can get the same featureset from OSS4+NFS or Samba. I have no idea why, politics probably
<G__81> why Paddy_NI ?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, want to make sure we get this right
<G__81> yeah ok
<G__81> sure will do that
<calumayoo> jamil_1: have you tried using the update manager?
<xangua> linux: then write it
<Paddy_NI> G__81, sometimes xresprobe can be weird
<chandrageetha> already tried on that. but in vain
<mophead> Hi everyone. How do I restore audio to firefox 3.6.3 flash? video works fine, but not audio. I tried updating to APT on the adobe website, and that worked, until I rebooted my machine.  Then it stopped.  Any ideas?
<birbeck> ubuntu linux is awesome
<jamil_1> calumayoo: yp, But I don't get any option to upgrade
<techno-geek> floyd: I thought it was something like that. Thanks ;)
<waseem> can you ssh into a machine and then ssh with that terminal to another machine? kinda like going to the 3rd machine via the second?
<chandrageetha> it says, command not found
<UbuntuJeff> jamil_1, sudo upgrade -d from CLI
<G__81> hi Paddy_NI
<G__81> rebooted
<floyd> techno-geek are you having problems with it?
<calumayoo> really? wait...
<quatarit> hi all. I have encountered a serious problem: when i log out an "user2" and a "user1" is still logged on, i don't get the unlock screen page, but a blank screen where my key hits and mouse click don't have any consequences. I tried ctrl+alt+f# but nothing. I press caps lock and the light doesn't switch on. I make a "k" SysRq and this actually works... but "user1" has been killed!
<techno-geek> floyd: yes, I chose to just disable it from starting and killall -9'ed that crap
<G__81> Paddy_NI, tried the same with sudo i get the same result
<Paddy_NI> G__81, cool... could you open up "monitors" again
<floyd> techno-geek, hah kill it with fire =)
<guntbert> waseem: of course
<jamil_1> UbuntuJeff: I get an error: no such command
<Paddy_NI> G__81, check the available resolutions
<rapha> what's wrong with 10.04's Thunderbird, why does it keep segfaulting on me?!
<chandrageetha> hello, save me
<G__81> Paddy_NI, i get 1280 * 800 as the max
<jfly>  /join #datanucleus
<UbuntuJeff> jamil_1, sorry I mistyped that lol, sudo apt-get upgrade -d
<Paddy_NI> G__81, okay.. sec gonna go back to the adding it manually method
<chandrageetha> how can i access skype that i installed on my system
<respire> Hi humans! How can I make the gnome-panel display the applications open on ALL work spaces not just the currently visible one
<TheANkA> blää, i installed ubuntu with acpi workaround and it worked :D install the nivida driver, restart, aaaand back to basic /dev/sdb1 missing -.-'
<G__81> Paddy_NI, one sec worst case lets say i dont install any drivers can i watch movies clearly ?
<Vampire0> In a folder where the SGID bit is set. How can I read or chmod a file that is set to a-rwx,o+rwx? I can delete it so I guess there is also some way to read, copy or chmod it :-/
<jamil_1> UbuntuJeff: it says nothing to upgrade
<rapha> respire: good question =)
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: Alt + F2 --> type "skype"
<UbuntuJeff> jamil_1, and your in what jaunty? karmic? what?
<jamil_1> UbuntuJeff: karmic
<Paddy_NI> G__81, honestly I would not recommend it.. you gain a lot with that driver.. once the resolution is added your good to go
<xangua> respire: right clic in the window list applet> preferences
<G__81> Paddy_NI, ok yeah lets do it
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: you're wanting to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<G__81> Paddy_NI, because this is the first time for me with ubuntu coz i was using Fedora for many years
<chandrageetha> Could not open location 'file:///home/chandrageetha/skype' it says like this
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: yes
<respire> xangua Window list applet? I meant the panel itself! There's an applet I should replace it with?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: i'm not sure if this will work. you can try it and it won't hurt to try i don't think... sudo do-release-upgrade
<tar-> uh.. "sudo su mysql" is not working, any suggestions on what to do?
<G__81> Paddy_NI, i tried installing nvidia-glx driver 185 version from software center but nothing happens i mean it does not use that driver for some reason it shows only 173
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: Is it in Applications -->Internet
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: I have tried that but....
<calumayoo> jamil_1: dl the alternative cd and go here http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade
<respire> xangua That does in fact work, thanks :)
<ouned> hi. Im using ubuntu 10.04 with a radeon hd 4890 and the fglrx driver. Why do i get laggs while scrolling?
<rapha> respire: re the task list - have you looked into gconf-editor?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: oh.. roger
<chandrageetha> sorry i couldn't see skype in Applications->internet too
<respire> but now how do i stop the normal panel showing apps now
<Paddy_NI> Okay G__81 I believe I have it.. just give me a moment to prepare
<G__81> yeah sure
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: In terminal  type "which skype"
<rlp10> My USB drive won't mount.  I can see it with "lsusb", but there's no entry from "sudo fdisk -l" or "ls /dev/sd*" any ideas anyone?
<respire> hey guys its all solved now thanks
<guntbert> tar-: that a bad command anyway: if you want to become some special user you type sudo -i -u <user>  (for instance sudo -i -u mysql)
<respire> rapha, a bit, i thought about making a gui app to turn the options on and off for it to change things with a very simple config files dir so app writers could put their gconf values in there and what they do
<Newk> hi can someone help me DISABLE moving the mousepointer with my usb-gamepad ?
<rapha> respire: i never understood why ppl want gui's for things that are conveniently clickable in gconf-editor already...
<respire> rapha, because gconf doesn't explain what the setting does
<chandrageetha> it doesn't work but no error shown. simply came back to command prompt
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: i can probably tell you how to do it manually. but i'm not certain it all work out good if done that way
<Paddy_NI> Okay G__81 open a terminal and type "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then delete everything and replace with http://paste.ubuntu.com/430668/ then save and reboot
<respire> adding the "what does this setting do" info to gconf is a better idea than my app
<G__81> ok one sec let me do it
<respire> like a question mark icon next to each
<chandrageetha> where it goes when we install a software?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, fingers crossed :)
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: what i mean is.. edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file for lucid... then doing a dist-upgrade command
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: you dont have skype installed, run "sudo apt-get install skype"
<respire> we don't all have time to play with gnome all day :) it changes so fast it's impossible for normal person to keep up
<respire> and thats a win for Microsoft too
<chandrageetha> no, already once i have run the software when it was installed
<arand> jamil_1: update-manager -d
<Paddy_NI> respire, take the chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: would you want to try it?
<G__81> Paddy_NI, i have pasted it but one question except the Section Heading which is displayed in yellow the other headings are displayed in Red
<G__81> Paddy_NI, what you have pasted is that complete ?
<respire> Paddy_NI, it isn't chit chat it's on-topic improvement info for ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> G__81, yes
<respire> i'll stop as requested but you are incorrect
<G__81> Paddy_NI, it looks very similar to when in code if you don't close a brace vim shows it in red , something like that
<Paddy_NI> G__81, all you need to do now is reboot.. make sure and save
<G__81> is what i get
<Paddy_NI> yeah that is because it aint saved
<xangua> chandrageetha: if it doesn't work from terminal, then you haven't installed it
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: I am willing to do anything to upgrade :-D
<G__81> i have saved it
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: can you paste what "echo $PATH" returns
<G__81> let me reboot it
<inteliwasp> has anyone reported any problems with the nvidia binary drivers on 10.04?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, sure
<MAAAAAD> smoebody using LSI megaraid cards?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: hehe, i know the feeling. although i only ever do a clean install myself, i like having shiny new versions :-)
<chandrageetha> when i've given the command it simpley came back to the prompt, no error reported
<riddlebox> if I have a server using gutsy, can I just upgrade it to Lucid? or do I have to upgrade to another version first?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: go to the /etc/apt directory --> cd /etc/apt
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: you dont include the quote when you type in the terminal
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: there
<arand> jamil_1: does update-manager -d not work?
<jamil_1> arand: it says nothing to update
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: first.. get a root prompt to make sure... then cd back to it. to get a root prompt, do... sudo -i
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: got it
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: then cd /etc/apt && cp -v sources.list sources.list.bak
<chandrageetha> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games THIS THE $PATH
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: done
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: now run "which skype" without quotes
<chandrageetha> yes i didn't include the quotes
<roberto_> can I hide the desktop icon from shwoing when I set gnome to show my home directory on the desktop ?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: ok, hope i get this command right... sed 's/karmic/lucid' sources.list > sources.list.lucid
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: If "which skype" returned nothing, you most probably don't have skype installed
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: one off topic question: why can't I use the "sudo bash" command to get root prompt
<arand> onetinsoldier: +/
<chandrageetha> now what i should do?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: then look at the sources.list.lucid in a viewer... like --> less sources.list.lucid
<chandrageetha> how can i install skype?
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: run "sudo apt-get install skype" without quotes in terminal
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: i think what you're looking for there might be sudo su
<ActionParsnip> Robert_: I doubt it as its just a folder. If you delete it from home you will not be able to store data on the desktop.
<Dizzle_> are there any programs like frostwire or limewire that i can use without wine?
<xangua> chandrageetha: down load it from it's web
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: it's really the same as sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> !skype | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Paddy_NI> Dizzle_, both frostwire and limewire have linux versions
<ActionParsnip> !frostwire | dizzle
<ubottu> dizzle: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<xangua> hollyjolly: i don't believe skype is incluided in the repositories
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: it gives error on: 's
<G__81> hi Paddy_NI it didnt even boot
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: hang on
<Paddy_NI> G__81, what do you mean?
<G__81> it just got stuck with that X11 config i had the old one so was able to recover it
<Dizzle_> can i "sudo apt-get install frostwire"?
<Paddy_NI> G__81, gah
<arand> jamil_1: onetinsoldier: "sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/' sources.list" If you got a good backup.
<G__81> thats what happened
<roberto_> or can I safely delete the Desktop folder form my home directory since I'm using my home directory as the desktop ?
<G__81> Paddy_NI, what version of nvidia do you run ?
<ActionParsnip> Dizzle_: the link in the factoid will guide you
<hollyjolly> xangua: yes it doesn't, he mentioned he installed once. Foolish assumption
<G__81> i mean the driver version
<Paddy_NI> G__81, I dont have nvidia on this laptop
<G__81> is it 173 or 185 ?
<onetinsoldier> arand: thanks... thought i might have gotten something wrong there
<chandrageetha> yes, when given first it asked for password, and then onwards it shows command not found
<arand> onetinsoldier: last / was missing
<onetinsoldier> arand: i had him make a backup of the file first
<Dizzle_> in the factoid?
<G__81> ok in the software center there it shows 185 but when i install it it gets installed but i dont see any where it stating that i am running 185
<onetinsoldier> arand: ahh, roger
<tripelb> is there a program to read words from text (friend is blind, like 80%) ??
<ActionParsnip> Roberto_: i'd rename it to test. Put a period at the beginning of the name to hide it, if you don't like it you can rename back
<jamil_1> arand: sed: -e expression #1, char 14: unterminated `s' command
<arand> onetinsoldier: jamil_1: and note that -i can be used for in-place editing a file
<Paddy_NI> tripelb, yes Orca
<Paddy_NI> !orca | tripelb
<ActionParsnip> Tripelb: espeak is text to speech, if that's what you mean
<tripelb> thanks Paddy_NI
<tripelb> thanks ActionParsnip
<Kim__> jamil_1, goes without saying (then why did I say it??) to take a backup first though
<roberto_> ActionParsnip: danke
<tripelb> !orca
<tripelb> ?
<ActionParsnip> !away > waspy_away
<ubottu> waspy_away, please see my private message
<onetinsoldier> arand: i used to know my sed and awk... really really rusty with it. as in forgot and an am going to have to re-learn it. thank you
<jamil_1> kim__: I have a backup copy
<jamil_1> arand: now I am getting a prompt >
<guntbert> !frostwire | Dizzle_
<ubottu> Dizzle_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<chandrageetha> how to use Ekiga?
<jamil_1> arand: I earlier missed a quote
<arand> jamil_1: You are missing/adding quotes somewhere..
<Paddy_NI> G__81, which graphics card do you have exactly?
<jim__> how to get rid of the yellow pop up with linux, I already know what windows I have open but it feels the need to tell me...
<Paddy_NI> G__81, do a pastebin of lspci
<chandrageetha> is there any visual tool for developing
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: not seen a yeloow popup. When does it occur?
<arand> jamil_1: sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<roberto_> why does my browser still wait on "resolving direction for a site" if I have just run dig on the url and then reloaded ?
<ActionParsnip> !ide | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: once that file has everything changed to 'lucid', then, as root, do... aptitude full-upgrade
<G__81> Paddy_NI, one sec let me reboot
<jamil_1> arand: yeah my bad. got it
<jleeperry> I've got a netgear router that's not secure. how do I make it secure?
<ChrisC_> Hi all, is there a way of seeing the boot up sessions in a log file or something. As something is failing and I want to find out what it is. The screen goes through to fast for me to see.
<Newk> hi can someone help me DISABLE moving the mousepointer with my usb-gamepad ?
<jim__> ActionParsnip: many a time, tells me the window xchat, google, it's in the bottom right corner or highlighted when my mouse is over a contact in msn..
<ActionParsnip> !ot | jleeperry
<ubottu> jleeperry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chandrageetha> where can i get eclipse?
<restfulAmf> Question Why Do Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop Freeze Installed it on HP DV6T QUAD?
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: software centre
<yorick> restfulAmf: no idea
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: i forgot something. let me restate that
<arand> jamil_1: Continue on as onetinsoldier said and check if the replacing in the file went ok e.g. with "less /etc/apt/sources.list"
<chandrageetha> software centre means? any site?
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: is it libnotify? You could disable the libnotify functionality if xchat is using it
<arand> chandrageetha: look in main menu, software centre
<restfulAmf> yorick the only solution i have is to ctrl+alt+F1 and refresh the x
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: the thing in the application menu to add/remove applications
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: once that file has everything changed to 'lucid', then, as root, copy the sources.list.lucid file to sources.list... overwrite it with the lucid one. then do --> aptitude full-upgrade
<G__81> Paddy_NI, trying to install nvidia manually
<guntbert> ChrisC_: dmesg is one way  and looking into /var/log/syslog is another
<jim__> ActionParsnip: not only xchat, it's any window I have open, the yellow box tells me..
<ChrisC_> Anyone?
<Noble> Whats the story on brtfs in Ubuntu? Is it possible to make / as brtfs during install?
<ChrisC_> guntbert: Thanks.
<restfulAmf> yorick but from time to time it freez
<ActionParsnip> Onetinsoldier: getting the next release that way is not advised dude
<Paddy_NI> G__81, no probs.. hey buddy I have to go do a quick job... will be back in a few hours, good luck
<arand> onetinsoldier: jamil_1 Um, if you followed my command no nedd to copy it
<G__81> thanks
<guntbert> ChrisC_: you're welcome :-)
<chandrageetha> thank you all for helping hands
<arand> ActionParsnip: but the recommended versions seems not to work..
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: weird. Do any of the processes in: ps -ef | less ,look suspect
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: but aptitude full-upgrade says that only one package to remove 0 packages upgraded
<ActionParsnip> Arand: versions of what?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: i'm still forgetting. after you have overwritten the file with the lucid one, then do.. aptitude update, then finally aptitude full-upgrade
<arand> ActionParsnip: i.e. "update-manager -d" refused
<jim__> ActionParsnip: not sure what you are talking about
<ghaleb> hello guys, I upgraded my ubuntu to lucid, and then I couldn't start my vmware player nor vmware-workstation, any clue ?
<ActionParsnip> Arand: I see. Doesn't -d denote development edition which lucid isn't now?
<ischliky> When using TwinView with binary NVidia drivers, is it possible to get the gnome panel to be on both displays?
<arand> ActionParsnip: Maybe... hm.
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: look in the output of the command for notification based strings. If something looks like it may be the culprit then you can take action
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jim__> ActionParsnip: still not sure what you are talking about, above my head, sorry
<peleg> Hi -- I am looking for the gnome-gturing application, and I can't find in which package it exists. I can't find it in the package search, but I know it existed...
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: aptitude update ing.......
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: roger
<Dizzle_> when i try to install frostwire it says this "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre"
<chandrageetha> what is static skype?
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: read the output and use logic. A process must be running to make the popup. If you can spot it you can kill it
<peleg> for example, I can see it here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-games/gnome-games_2.24.1-0ubuntu2/changelog
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: as ActionParsnip said, and as i noted before starting this, upgrading this way is not recommended. hope it works out ok
<ActionParsnip> Dizzle_: frostwire uses java
<sebsebseb> Hi
<guntbert> Dizzle_: what is your ubuntu version?
<Dizzle_> guntbert: 10.4
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: it will probably work ok though
<jim__> ActionParsnip: when I use the drop down menu I get a yellow popup describing what it is, I find that annoying and want to remove it..
<guntbert> Dizzle_: you must enable the "partner" repo to get java then
<jatin>  ?
<jatin> could any1 help me out with whats the diff btwn gnome and kde
<Dizzle_> guntbert: how do i do that?
<chandrageetha> what is peculiarity for static skype
<guntbert> !ot | jatin
<ubottu> jatin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> guntbert: no not exactly
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: ok then find the process and stop it. You can then see how you stop it as you will have its name
<guntbert> Dizzle_: GUI or CLI?
<sebsebseb> jatin: different looks
<sebsebseb> jatin: and apps
<Dizzle_> guntbert: GUI
<sebsebseb> !gnome | jatin
<ubottu> jatin: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<kuttans> hello everybody, i have the latest lucid lynx. the problem is the sudo apt-get update is downloading only 884kbs where as karmic used to download near about 11mb of update data
<guntbert> sebsebseb: as you please :-)
<jim__> ActionParsnip: geez, if I knew what the process was do you think I would be hear asking?
<G__81> hi is anyone facing the problem of not getting 1280 * 1024 resolution ?
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: hopefully it will ;-). I have tries all of the option listed on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades except for fresh install but nothing seems to work for me
<Dizzle_> guntbert: GUI
<guntbert> Dizzle_: open system/administration/software sources
<xangua> jim__: open 'gconf-editor' then go to /apps/panel/global and unmark the 'tooltips_enabled' entry
<G__81> i tried installing the nvidia driver 195.x version manually but even then i get the same old problem of having 1280 * 800 resolution
<G__81> can someone help me with this problem
<Dizzle_> guntbert: okay done
<sebsebseb> jatin: Ubuntu is based on Gnome,  since 9.04 they have some changes, that aren't part of the original upstream Gnome, such as those features on the top right of your panel, with the exception of the clock.  http://www.gnome.org
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: roger. i imagine this will work out in the end. just letting you know beforehand, it might not! so, have you run the 'aptitude full-upgrade' yet? after the 'aptitude update'? is it running yet?
<guntbert> Dizzle_: second tab (other...)
<G__81> can someone here help me out ?
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: please explain
<Dizzle_> guntbert: check both boxes?
<kuttans> why the sudo apt-get update is downloading less while i enabled all universe, multiverse updates
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: it is currently running aptitude update
<xangua> kuttans: because there are no update¿
<sebsebseb> jatin: Most of todays Desktop Linux distro's will use either Gnome or KDE by default.  KDE looks more like Windows, but is also much more geeky to customize than Gnome.  http://www.kde.org
<chandrageetha> what is peculiar about static skype. i got installed but never seen in any menu, but i could run it from its folder only
<kuttans> no i mean , when i was using karmic, even though there is very less updates it used to download 11mb
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: roger. that command doesn't normally take too long. are you on dial-up?
<kuttans> like 5.5 mb of softwares and 3mb of sources list etc
<guntbert> Dizzle_: not necessarily - is there one line reading: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu partner  ?
<sebsebseb> jatin: Then  there's also the light waight XFCE and  XFCE.   Ubuntu is Gnome based.  Kubuntu uses KDE.  Xubuntu uses XFCE.  Lubuntu uses LXDE.  Does this answer your question?
<kuttans> chandrageetha edit the menu and add an entry for skype
<kuttans> xangua: if it is for sudo apt-get upgrade im not worried as there wont be any upgrade
<Dizzle_> guntbert: yes theres one normal and one source code both unchecked . i just checked them both
<kuttans> but for sudo apt-get update is downloading the package.bin and sources.bin files  which is quite large usually right?
<jim__> how to get rid of the yellow pop up with linux, I already know what windows I have open but it feels the need to tell me...
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<sebsebseb> no not jim__  ,but jatin
<xangua> (12:49:10) xangua: jim__: open 'gconf-editor' then go to /apps/panel/global and unmark the 'tooltips_enabled' entry
<tonsofpcs> hmm, is there a coreutils irc channel?
<jatin> thanx sebsebseb
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: :-[ no not on dial up but my uni has very "speedy" proxy and a firewall
<chandrageetha> yah, i got skype 2.1 Beta which is installed but not accessible through any menu
<guntbert> Dizzle_: you normally only need the normal one -- but ok  -- close that window, reload the repositories then you can install sun-java
<sebsebseb> jatin: ok np
<Dizzle_> guntbert: thanks guntbert its working and installing frostwire :)
<nimrod10> h
<wweasel> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 - it added a keyboard layout switching button to the top panel. I think it's useless clutter, but I can't figure out how to remove it?
<oCean_> jim__: where is this popup? I thought you where talking about the menu-entry descriptions (tooltips)
<Daniturn3> Hello
<guntbert> Dizzle_: glad it works :-)
<sebsebseb> wweasel: right click on it, unlock it
<sebsebseb> wweasel: and remove
<sebsebseb> wweasel: and that should do it
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: it says that some packages have unmet dependencies. what should I do ?
<Beyecixramd> Xubuntu OEM? is it possible?
<Daniturn3> to get Fn + F1 to work will i need launch manager
<wweasel> sebsebseb: it's not its own dedicated button, it's part of the Notification Area. Sorry, I should have been more specific.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know if i can update to perl 5.10.1 and python 2.6.5 with out compile it?
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: maybe from some companies, but not many in that case
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: use pastebing to show me the messages
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: use pastebin* to show me the messages
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: maybe zareason for example will sell Xubuntu pre installed
<Newk> since the update to lucid my gamepad fuctions as a mouse too, how can i disable that?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: you sure?
<Beyecixramd> no, what i mean is that is there an option to install Xubuntu in OEM mode, like Ubuntu has?
<jatin> i cannot connect my pidgin ,could any one help ??
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yes.
<perlsyntax> i mean the PAA on ubuntu.
<xangua> perlsyntax: yes, update to lucid lynx
<chandrageetha> where do i get an online voice IP chatting tool?
<chandrageetha> like google talk?
<perlsyntax> I try that with no luck.
<nasrullah> hi
<Daniturn3> jatin what happens when u try use it
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<sebsebseb> wweasel: not on Ubuntu right  now :) another distro instead :)   plus not got a vm of Lucid open.  However when I upgraded the other computer, something similar
<xangua> perlsyntax: i don't know if there is a PPA for perl
<bruno123> hi all, want to install 10.04 on an older pc with AMD Sempron 3400+....do I got 32 bit or 64?
<perlsyntax> what about python 2.6.5
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<chandrageetha> google talk will work on ubuntu?
<patryk__> Witam! Wiem że wiele razy prosiłem o pomoc i się na was nie zawiodłem - teraz jednak potrzebuję waszejpomoc jeszcze raz.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: you can probably remove it. some of the stuff on the top right there though, I mean most of it, is linked to something else as well
<wweasel> sebsebseb: i can assure you it's in the notification area. it's hanging out with Network-Manager and Checkgmail
<Beyecixramd> no, chandrageetha, but you have Pidgin and Empathy, which imho are better
<bruno123> System has 2 gb ram...sempron 3400+ cpu.....do you recommend 32 or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> Bruno123: both will work, how much ram?
<Beyecixramd> well then? is there an OEM mode in Xubuntu?
<jatin> it simply keeps on connecting
<bruno123> 2 gb
<guntbert> !pl | patryk__
<ubottu> patryk__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: a bit off topic, but they are actsaully going to get rid of the notification area in Ubuntu, and have menu's for most stuff on the panel instead.
<bruno123> ActionParsnip 2 gb ram
<ActionParsnip> Bruno123: then i'd go 32bit unless you do a lot of audio / video conversions
<chandrageetha> where can i get Pidgin and Empathy?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: it might be linked to something else,  and so you can't just remove it, without taking something else with it for example
<bruno123> Kid will be doing openshot video editing on this pc
<jim__> xangua: I disabled that and still have the yellow at the toolbar, "workspace 1" and the yellow stays there, I don't want that
<xangua> chandrageetha: you can connect to gtalk with pidin, emphaty or any other jabber IM
<guntbert> !software | chandrageetha
<ubottu> chandrageetha: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bruno123> maybe pitivi
<wweasel> sebsebseb: Ah, that's good. What gets me annoyed, and I think this is on topic, is when they disable customization in order to "improve user experience". and i spend 30 minutes trying to figure out how to remove some piece of junk the folks at Canonical thought is hould want.
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: its in the software centre
<sebsebseb> chandrageetha: Empathy is installed in Ubuntu by default as of 9.10,  where as Pidgin nope. sudo apt-get install pidgin
<Daniturn3> jatin keep connecting when u press what
<Beyecixramd> chandrageetha: in the Software center, in Synaptic or launching (in a command line) sudo apt-get install empathy (or pidgin, obviously)
<Beyecixramd> chandrageetha: i would say Pidgin over Empathy
<bruno123> ActionParsnip kid will be doing video editing.....openshot or pitivi
<xangua> jim__: toolbar¿¿ wasn't panel¿¿
<Daniturn3> have you typed the info in right
<sebsebseb> wweasel: indeed @ that
<ActionParsnip> Bruno123: then 64bit will help there
<bruno123> okay thanks....any worries with 64 bit?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: for example now with the me menu, and their edited fast user account switcher, which are now also linked together.  with that enabled no more.  automatic shut down feature after a minute
<patryk__> Ok - I install Adobe Illustrator (Wine) - when I run this program I see the splash screen and error - "The operation cannot complete because ofan unknow error. [PARAM]" - I need help:-(
<sebsebseb> wweasel: instead the do you really want to shut down or do you really want to re start messages.
<jim__> xangua: not sure what it's called, but the workspace at the right bottom
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: here it goes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/430682/
<Daniturn3> to use wireless in ubuntu will i need launch manager installed
<ActionParsnip> Bruno123: some printer manufacturers only kick out 32bit drivers, otherwise no issues at all
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: ok, i'll have a look
<wweasel> sebsebseb, indeed. anyway, we should probably stop chatting about support-unrelated issues.
<xangua> !appdb | patryk__
<ubottu> patryk__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Daniturn3: what's launch manager?
<bruno123> ActionParsnip i dont see the 64 bit version on website.....is this an alternate download?
<perlsyntax> i hope i can find perl 5.10.1 and python 2.6.5
<bruno123> nevermind see it
<Daniturn3> like the one in windows so i can use Fn + F1
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | bruno123
<ubottu> bruno123: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<jatin> when i launches pidgin
<sebsebseb> wweasel: also what annoys me is the sound applet nice idea and all,  but it's linked to the envelope.   If you want to get your say though, take part in Ubuntu Developer Summit remoetly next week (assuming your not actsauly going)  since useauly it's to late to complain about something once they have decided what will go in the next release.
<jamil_1> bruno132: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tic^> bruno123: I have unbuntu 10.04 install in sda1 and kubuntu installed in sda5 duel boot, no problems
<wweasel> sebsebseb: oh crap, you're right. i had removed the envelope in 9.10, and now i just realized my sound applet is gone after the upgrade :/
<ActionParsnip> Daniturn3: then network manager will do all that. Sounds like some halfbaked windows app. Network manager and its like will manage all the connections etc
<sebsebseb> wweasel: yes now it's linked together the new sound applet and the envelope in 10.04
<jim__> xangua: not helping, stupid yellow box keeps popping up.. grrr....
<sebsebseb> wweasel: can probably just add it back, or just re set the panels, that will do it, if you want it
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: ok, moment of truth here. if you really want to go through with upgrading to lucid, you answer Y. it's shwoing you want it's going to do. worry about the broken packages after the update is all done. what might fix them is...
<sebsebseb> !panels | wweasel
<ubottu> wweasel: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<oCean_> jim__: where is this yellow box? Using Gnome?
<wweasel> sebsebseb, thanks. yeah, i just looked in the "Add panel" menu, and it's not there. I swear, these are the sorts of things that make me consider Debian.
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: after all the upgrading is done is to... reboot, then as root, do 'aptitude update' and then 'aptitude full-upgrade' again.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: Debian, Mandriva :) , loads of other great distros out there
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: it is suggesting to remove some packages. should I remove them manually or it will do it for me ?
<jim__> oCean: I don't know if it's Gnome, its whatever the gui is... sorry, I am getting frustrated, my wireless connection can't seem to keep a stable msn connection and tired of the yellow box...
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: when you answer Y, it'll remove them
<Roasted> so uh, dumb question - if I share a folder in ubuntu by right clicking - sharing it out, how do I connect to it from another ubuntu machine?
<Daniturn3> is launch manager neeed to connect to internet on ubuntu
<oCean_> jim__: a yellow popup related to msn? to network? I don't think I've seen such a popup/box
<xangua> wweasel: add the indicator applet
<mrwes> Roasted, linux or windows machine?
<Roasted> mrwes, well both if you know the answer to both, but Im looking for accessing it from another ubuntu machine
<xangua> jim__: maybe an image of that 'yellow box' could hel a lot
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: in nautilus' address b ar type: smb://host/share ,replace host with the sharing systems name and share with the share name you set
<mrwes> Roasted, when you shared it, did you make it a Windows Share?
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: I am willing to go to any length to get it working so ... YYYY
<jim__> Xangua: don't know how to send image
<veepee> hello :]
<xangua> !image | jim__
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: roger.. good luck!
<sebsebseb> wweasel: surely you can rmeove the langauge indicator though?
<veepee> is it possible to log all su login attempts, especially the succesful ones?
<wweasel> xangua, thanks
<xangua> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: sounds like this: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DesktopTeam/Specs/Jaunty/StracciatellaSession
<sebsebseb> wweasel: the indicator applet is the envelope
<wweasel> sebsebseb, nope, it's firmly planted in the notification Area :( there has to be a way, but it will likely involve gconf or something similar.
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: thanks for your help, I have been visiting the channel quite a few days now and no body bothered to give this poor soul some attention:'(
<ActionParsnip> Veepee: is there not one in /var/log ?
<Guest3360> Hi there, I'm new to IRC. I see my name is Guest3360, where do I register to get a real name?
<sebsebseb> jamil_1: people don't always know the answer to an issue, that are here
<jatin> m
<sebsebseb> !register | Guest3360
<ubottu> Guest3360: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<wweasel> Guest3360, type "nick <nickname>"
<wweasel> yeah, what ubottu said
<Guest3360> Thax
<Guest3360> Thanx
<sebsebseb> Guest3360: np
<wweasel> sebsebseb, yeah. now i have my sound panel back, but i'd like to disable the Language Indicator, Envelope, and Messaging Menu. blargh. this'll be fun...
<jim__> ActionParsnip: geez, if I knew what the process was do you think I would be hear asking? no clue about that site, I am frustrated...
<sebsebseb> wweasel: that's the thing
<sebsebseb> wweasel: envelope and sound applet are linked
<Guest3360> nick Christo
<jamil_1>  sebsebseb: yes this is also very true, but some time one gets frustrated...
<sebsebseb> wweasel: just like other things are
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know where i can find the python 2.6. PPA?
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: I assume nothing. Just being constructive
<chandrageetha> how to run Empathy?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: you're welcome :-)
<sebsebseb> wweasel: If you find out how to unlink stuff, make sure to tell me :)
<ActionParsnip> Perlsyntax: did the ppa link ubottu gave not help?
<jim__> that site just sounds like giberish to me right now
<perlsyntax> right
<ActionParsnip> Perlsyntax: and what release?
<wweasel> sebsebseb: to remove the envelope but keep sound: "go into synaptic and uninstall indicator-messages but keep indicator-sound, then restart the indicator applet" - from ubuntu forums
<veepee> ActionParsnip, I don't know, should there be?
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: once installed it will be under applications -> internet?
<Daniturn3> can someone help me with athsos wireless
<perlsyntax> i useing 9.10
<veepee> how could I parse the logins and timestamps?
<x3464> Did the security certificate at launchpad.net expire?
<ActionParsnip> Veepee: not sure but its a sensible place to look
<perlsyntax> becuase my laptop don't work with 10.04.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: right, but what if don't want to do it, for all user accounts?
<wweasel> sebsebseb: mark shuttleworth says too bad for you?
<chandrageetha> when i run sudo apt - get installed Pidgin first it asked for password, then told command not found
<sebsebseb> wweasel: heh in a way
<Pirate_Hunter> in vi/vim if I delete a word what is the key to undo action?
<ActionParsnip> Perlsyntax: let's see what jeeves knows
<JoshuaL> chandrageetha, it is: sudo aptitude install pidgin
<perlsyntax> ok
<donaldo> how to dolby virtual speaker?
<donaldo> how to dolby virtual speaker?
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: :u
<chandrageetha> which is the correct spelling of Pidgin
<donaldo> how to dolby virtual speaker?
<JoshuaL> chandrageetha, but you can also install it via the Ubuntu Software Center
<FloodBot1> donaldo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beyecixramd> chandrageetha: peedgeen
<jim__> ActionParsnip: yep, well your questions are over my head, sorry, I don't understand what you are asking
<JoshuaL> !repeat | donaldo
<hollyjolly> chandrageetha: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: the command is apt-get and not apt - get
<sebsebseb> chandrageetha: Pidgin
<JoshuaL> !repeat > donaldo
<tic^> !sudo | chandrageetha
<Pirate_Hunter> onetinsoldier, thanks that has been bugging me for a while
<wweasel> sebsebseb: i'm not quite sure what you mean though by not wanting to do it "for all user accounts". presumably if you uninstall the package, the envelope will be removed for all users.
<x3464> Did the security certificate at launchpad.net expire?  I can't login!
<ubottu> donaldo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubottu> donaldo, please see my private message
<ubottu> chandrageetha: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hjdshjsd> my system diesn't boot, says 'file not found, failed to boot both default and fallback entries' what to do???
<onetinsoldier> Pirate_Hunter: you're welcome :)
<ActionParsnip> Chandrageetha: you can't just throw in some spaces because you feel like it, the command must be exact
<Gu-SP-BR> HELP !!!!   I tried to update my 9.10 to 10.4, but it gets a problem and when I reboot, I lost grub !! When I use LIVE CD to acess my files, my HOME is encrypted !!!!!  help help help, please, Im from Brazil.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: shame really, that a lot of us more expereinced users, have to customize quite a lot of stuff now,  before we are happy enough or reasoanbly happy enough with Ubuntu
<chandrageetha> some says peedgeen, some says Pidgin and some says pidgin - which is correct?
<wolfo> i found out that if i wakeup my laptop, i can access the tty consoles without authentication, although gnome is setup such that it will ask for a password. is there a way around this security risk? (besides logging off the tty every time) is this behaviour even expected in ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> I hope i can get it:D
<Daniturn3> can someone help me with atheos wireless cards
<sebsebseb> wweasel: exactly if the package goes, it will go for all users
<ActionParsnip> Perlsyntax: does http://stackoverflow.com/questions/142764/how-do-i-upgrade-python-2-5-2-to-python-2-6rc2-on-ubuntu-linux-8-04 help. It may apply to karmic
<wweasel> sebsebseb: oh, i see what you mean. yeah, that is a problem
<Beyecixramd> chandrageetha: oh no no, "peedgeen" is what you say, speaking, the correct spelling is "pidgin" if you want to install it
<jim__> ActionParsnip: it is Gnome
<wweasel> sebsebseb: i like the gnome philosophy of sane defaults, but i am also a fan of easy customization. the perfect example is the switched side for window buttons. fine if you want to do it, but there should be easy customization in the Appearance menu to move it back.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: I am letting my older brother have the defaults well nearly this time.  Huamn clearlooks theme though :)   as for my own account and my little brother's I get to remove the junk on top panel :)
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: do you have a package installed which is like the page I gave?
<alpaka> How do I see what apt-get is doing? (debug)
<xangua> wweasel: just change the theme
<hjdshjsd> my system diesn't boot, says 'file not found, failed to boot both default and fallback entries' what to do???!
<wweasel> !panel
<myrl> hello
<wweasel> xangua, i've fixed it. i think it should be easier to do.
<tar-> "sudo su mysql" doesn't work, any ideas?
<wweasel> xangua, and it's not even that simple, they were moved for my Clearlooks theme.
<xangua> wweasel: an easier way to do it is with 'ubuntu tweak'
<Daniturn3> do i need software installed like launch manger for windows to get Fn +F1 but for ubuntu
<chandrageetha> thank you. it says it automatically installed. then, how to run it?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: there uses to be a apperance > interface ,but then upstream Gnome decided to remove it,  just like they decided to remove most of the icons for the system menu, but easy to get those back with gconf
<myrl> how do you get plugins for pitivi?
<xangua> chandrageetha: go to internet> pidign, clic on it
<jim__> ActionParsnip: I have no clue
<JoshuaL> !repeat hjdshjsd
<wweasel> xangua, I don't believe people should have to install third party software to customize things that should obviously be customizable.
<jamil_1> tar-: try "sudo mysql"
<hjdshjsd> icons in menu are so 1997
<ActionParsnip> Daniturn3: you could map the combination in gnome to what you wish
<arleslie> Ubuntu is failing to boot after being stopped in the middle of the upgrade to 10.04, any way to revert or cotinue the install?
<JoshuaL> hjdshjsd, have you tried a search at google?
<myrl> how do you get plugins for pitivi?
<ActionParsnip> Jim: try: dpkg -l | grep something
<Daniturn3> how do i map the combination with gnome
<donaldo> hi, toshiba satellite x205 built in subwoofer, how to enable?
<jew_> how do i change the time it takes to lock my computer? in on like 10 secs . i want it at like 5 min
<betty_> i sent my mom up with wireless and i made her network not broadcast.  is there a way to make a desktop shortcut to connect to her network rather than the connect to a hidden wireless network thing each time
<alpaka> I want apt-get to print what it's doing, downloading, etc. Please tell me how
<ActionParsnip> Jim__: replace something in the above command with part of the long word in the link I gave. Use only lowercase
<alexises> hi
<myrl> how do you get plugins for pitivi?
<jew_>  how do i change the time it takes to lock my computer? in on like 10 secs . i want it at like 5 min
<alexises> some people are they use a logitech mx revolution keyboard ?
<Daniturn3> i was wondering if there was software that did it for me like launch manager
<ActionParsnip> Alpaka: that's the default action dude
<JoshuaL> !repeat | jew_
<ubottu> jew_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<alpaka> ActionParsnip: no it's not
<wweasel> sebsebseb: uninstalling "indicator-messages" and "indicator-me" accomplished 2/3 of the goals. now i just need to get rid of that damn Keyboard Indicator
<onetinsoldier> alpaka: it's the default action here
<myrl> are there any plugins for pitivi?
<ActionParsnip> Alpaka: sure it is. You will see the files be downloaded, unpacked and installed
<alpaka> I meant verbose messages for debugging
<alpaka> ActionParsnip: you do not see "files"
<x3464> Can anyone here try to login to launchpad.net and confirm that the security certificate for that site has expired?
<nasrullah> hi
<alpaka> ActionParsnip: you see titles
<ActionParsnip> Alpaka: unless you are using a non-canonical release or have a weird alias set
<myrl> does pitivi have effects or transitions?
<JoshuaL> alpaka, maybe with -q
<alpaka> ah come on
<Gu-SP-BR> HELP !!!!   I tried to update my 9.10 to 10.4, but it gets a problem and when I reboot, I lost grub !! When I use LIVE CD to acess my files, my HOME is encrypted !!!!!  help help help, please, Im from Brazil.
<myrl> does pitivi have effects or transitions?
<ActionParsnip> Alpaka: oh so you want to see a the screen update as each file is moved etc?
<veepee> ehh. please someone explain why ubuntu on my 192MB laptop is consuming 141MB RAM sitting in terminal after login (cmd-line system. alternate install)
<JoshuaL> Gu-SP-BR, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<veepee> seems it has like 50 usr/bin/consoles open each consuming like 1,5MB RAM
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about pitivi
<sebsebseb> wweasel: on the subject of the buttons going to the left,  since I hadn't finnished setting up,  my older brother actsaully was using like that with the human clearlooks theme,  and he isn't that technical, only used Windows and Ubuntu.  So I got asked yesterday if I had done it, and I was like no,  they did after I upgraded, and he told me how he found it annoying and asked me to change it :)  I wonder about 10.10 if he will complain again, when
<alpaka> it was some -o option
<sebsebseb> it goes back to the left probably, since windicators or whatever  it's called that will go on the right.
<nasrullah>  i cannot open picasa
<alpaka> I forgot it
<Daniturn3> ok can anyone help?
<myrl> ubottu tell myrl about pitivi
<onetinsoldier> jew_: at the menu up in the top panel.. System --> Preferences --> Screensaver
<myrl> does pitivi have effects or transitions?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: what about other things like, Ubuntu One, going to remove that as well?
<ActionParsnip> Alpaka: i'd read the apt-get man page as well as the aptitude man page. I'm out and about and don't have a system to hand but it may be possible
<hollyjolly> alpaka: maybe tail dpkg log file ?
<ActionParsnip> !grub | gu-sp-br
<ubottu> gu-sp-br: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<alpaka> hollyjolly: I'll try that, thank you
<myrl> does pitivi have effects or transitions?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | gu-sp-br
<ubottu> gu-sp-br: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jew_> thank you
<arleslie> ** Ubuntu got stopped on update to 10.04, unable to boot fully, able to process commands in Run time 4, how do I continue the update?
<myrl> does pitivi have effects or transitions?
<G__81> i am struggling with Ubuntu 10.04 to set up the resolution
<Daniturn3> anythin that will do what launch manager does for windows but for ubuntu
<G__81> can someone help me out
<ActionParsnip> Nasrullah: launch it from a terminal. The output may give clues
<myrl> DOES PITIVI HAVE EFFECTS OR TRANSITIONS?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: if you remove evolution and Ubuntu One,  it won't mention about setting those up, by the way, it as in evenlope/memenu/both
<wweasel> sebsebseb: I need to think about whether I have any use for Dropbox or Ubuntu One. I've never used an online storage service. If it is useful in my life and i am just missing out, i'll choose one. Otherwise I'll uninstall.
<Oer> !repeat | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<G__81> it would be really good if someone here could help me out with this nvidia resolution problem
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | myrl
<ActionParsnip> !caps | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<nasrullah> thank you
<myrl> ugh
<myrl> ..
<veepee> ehh. please someone explain why ubuntu on my 192MB laptop is consuming 141MB RAM sitting in terminal after login (cmd-line system. alternate install)
<sebsebseb> wweasel: 2GB free space, but these things can also have security and privacy issues
<myrl> please answer though!!
<veepee> there are like 60 /usr/bin/console-kit-daemons running
<JoshuaL> myrl, if noone knows the answer we cant answer..
<sebsebseb> wweasel: and I got a nice 1TB external hard disk, so personally, Ubuntu One, no thanks!
<JoshuaL> and that is the answer
<myrl> but even the asker knows the answer!!!!!
<wweasel> myrl: we answer questions whose answers we know. if no one is answering, you can ask again in about 60 seconds, or look it up online.
<ActionParsnip> G__81: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,can help. It will make you an xorg.conf file with refresh rates which may be stopping the driver loading
<chandrageetha> thank you  for all. i got pidgin to pin to googletalk
<chandrageetha> bye
<myrl> ...
<G__81> ActionParsnip, the nvidia driver is working but the problem is that i am getting only a 1280 * 800 config instead of 1280 * 1024 resolution
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yeah, i'll need to think about it.
<xangua> if the asker knows the answer why does he ask my....he went ....
<arleslie> would dpkg -configure -a, continue the update to 10.04?
<hjdshjsd> how to do manual boot in grub2?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: maybe that wasn't clear,  2GB free space, pay if you want more.   Also the Ubuntu Music Store can use Ubuntu One
<G__81> ActionParsnip, i have tried all possible cases but i don't see 1280 * 1024 @ all
<ActionParsnip> G__81: you will need to reboot or restart x for the setting to happen
<Daniturn3> how do i configure my Fn + F1 to do same as it does in windows where it opens status box to turn on wireless
<G__81> ActionParsnip, i have done those basic things
<sebsebseb> wweasel: can?  I guess I mean it does
<wweasel> sebsebseb: i have little need for a music *store* :)
<sebsebseb> wweasel: in a way heh heh, at removing loads of the default install
<ActionParsnip> G__81: if you then run: gksudo nvidia-settings ,set the res to a resolution your screen can display, then run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ,and change the res to what you wish
<sebsebseb> wweasel: same here, that's something else i don't want to use personally, but I can see how it will be useful for other people, same thing for the me menu.
<Maletor> Should I use nvidia-vdpau libraries if I am running 195.36.15?
<ActionParsnip> G__81: obv need to save the new file and restart x once more
<Maletor> Also, what's the difference between Crystal HD video and VDPAU?
<G__81> ActionParsnip, i think you have not understood my problem, I am not able to see 1280 *1024 itself and if i set it manually i get only 75 % of the screen in the monitor
<myrl> pie
<G__81> ActionParsnip, the Card works perfectly fine with F12
<hjdshjsd> how to do manual boot with grub2?
<Gu-SP-BR> Ok JoshuaL, thanks, I will read it.
<wweasel> sebsebseb: Exactly. I think there should be a configuration menu where all these things can be checked or unchecked on a per-user basis though.
<ActionParsnip> G_81: yes but if you set it in xorg.conf it will be used
<acicula> hjdshjsd, holf right shift to get into the grub menu
<G__81> ActionParsnip, yeah i tried it it does not work
<sebsebseb> wweasel: yes would be a good idea
<ActionParsnip> G__81: very strange
<sebsebseb> !uds | wweasel
<ubottu> wweasel: The Ubuntu Developer Summit is being held from May 10th - 14th in Brussels, Belgium - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS for more information.
<Daniturn3> how can i configue Fn F1 to do what it does on windows
<sebsebseb> wweasel: and you can take part remotely, on IRC, and listen to them, and suggest stuff like that
<G__81> ActionParsnip, i read somewhere in the forums that the horizontal and vertical sync when changed shows more config
<G__81> any idea on that ?
<ActionParsnip> G__81: tried different refresh rates with the res?
<harjot> Is there a way to automatically make my laptop turn on at a certain time?
<wweasel> sebsebseb: In general, Ubuntu's configuration menus could use an overhaul. There are 26 buttons in my "Preferences" menu and 16 in my "System" menu. It could undoubtedly be simpler
<Gu-SP-BR> JoshuaL, thanks. I will read it.
<CaptainTrek> harjot: possibly in BIOS
<tic^> hjdshjsd: manual boot?
<myrl> !pie | myrl
<sebsebseb> wweasel: sure, but you can also remove unwanted stuff from the menu, that's rather easy to do
<G__81> ActionParsnip, i have not tried different refresh rates if you could help me out a little on this problem it would be really good
<sebsebseb> wweasel: by not having to remove the program as well
<Gu-SP-BR> exit
<hjdshjsd> tic^: when you type commands by yourself
<a931bw> What WM to use?
<a931bw> What WM to use?
<acicula> a931bw, the default is pretty good
<a931bw> nop
<a931bw> need MORE beaterfull one
<a931bw> editable
<sebsebseb> a931bw: try KDE
<harjot> CaptainTrek: ive seen dell laptops with the option, but im on hp
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<harjot> CaptainTrek: so theres no option
<a931bw> oh yea
<a931bw> except kde
<a931bw> tryed ofc
<sebsebseb> a931bw: try Lubuntu
<acicula> !enter | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<CaptainTrek> harjot: then there isnt a way on your system, as the OS doesnt control power-on
<onetinsoldier> perhaps e17?
 * arleslie mount: mounting none on /dev failed: no device
<wweasel> sebsebseb: of course. I don't mean that they are unwanted. I mean that they could probably be better organized and integrated.
<hjdshjsd> openbox lol
<jessi9> Is there an IRC bot that will tell a channel when data is added to a MySQL table?
<hollyjolly> Daniturn3: System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<onetinsoldier> lol
<a931bw> try e17
<harjot> CaptainTrek: Is there a way of installing a different firmware on the bios or am i just destroying stuff
<x3464> ubottu:  why is the security cert expired on launchpad.net when I attempt to login.
<wweasel> sebsebseb: from a UI perspective, so many separate ones is probably less than ideal.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: I think they are going to end up with menu's for most stuff, on the top panel.  plus  this windicators thing
<Daniturn3> holly jolly will that let me connect to internet
<CaptainTrek> harjot: not advised
<CaptainTrek> harjot: installing different firmware will nuke your hardware
<roberto_> can I get help with a dirver-compile for my af9015 tv tuner ?
<arleslie> x3464, check the date of your computrr
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yep! i found the solution to the keyboard thing btw.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: which is?
<myrl> i have a 4-bit pc
<x3464> arleslie:  May 8, 2010
<harjot> CaptainTrek: ok
<hollyjolly> Daniturn3: F1 Connects to the internet on windows ??
<x3464> sorry...  May 9th.
<wweasel> sebsebseb: it was in gconf as i expected (also, not Ubuntu's fault - it was upstream)
<douglas> hey whenever i print it comes out wrong a full pages comes out as like 1 inch in size
<myrl> can i install ubuntu on a 4-bit pc?
<harjot> CaptainTrek: so theres no way to autoturn it only, besides from wakeonlan/?
<wweasel> sebsebseb: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/general/disable_indicator -t bool true
<a931bw> how to install e17 on ubuntu?
<Daniturn3> Fn + F1 on mine it does
<hjdshjsd> how can I customize GDM screen theme?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: ah ok
<a931bw> how to install e17 on ubuntu?
<roberto_> myrl: lol
<wweasel> sebsebseb, and then log out and back in
<x3464> arleslie:  It says the security cert expired today at 1:05pm.
<douglas> how could i fix this>?
<a931bw> how to install e17 on ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> harjot: yeah, thats most likely.  again, as I said, the power-on process isnt controlled by the operating systsem
<arleslie> Failed to boot, "Mount: mount none on /dev failed: no device", then says: "Starting init crypto disks... [ok]" and hangs, help!
<myrl> roberto: really lol
<myrl> can i install ubuntu on a 4-bit pc?
<douglas> ?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: well personally it's a good idea for us to have the keyboard indicator on other computer, since the keyboard we have
<a931bw> how to install e17 on ubuntu?
<arleslie> x3464, the security cert might of expired today
<CaptainTrek> myrl: there is no such thing as a 4-bit PC...
<myrl> roberto: i made it myself
<CaptainTrek> !repeat | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: ,but even so I wanted to know how you did it
<Daniturn3> hollyjolly Fn is function and F1 is my wireless key
<myrl> captaintrek i made it
<roberto_> myrl: wow that's pretty hot :)
<roberto_> myrl: why 4 bit ?
<wweasel> myrl: i believe the 8086 was 16 bit
<myrl> because its easy to make XD
<a931bw> how to install e17 on ubuntu?
<sgs1990> does ennyone know where i can download kamikaze 8.09.1 ?????
<harjot> CaptainTrek: ok thanks
<roberto_> can I get help with a dirver-compile for my af9015 tv tuner ?
<sebsebseb> !enlightment | a931bw
<wweasel> myrl: but i wouldn't imagine you even know what an 8086 is.
<douglas> i need help with my printer!
<arleslie> x3464, thats odd, I just checked the cert and it doesn't expire until 2012
<Haksell> Myrl
<myrl> i dont
<sebsebseb> arleslie: from the  repo
<sebsebseb> no not you arleslie
<guntbert> !ot | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<douglas> everything is amall
<sebsebseb> a931bw: from the repo
<Haksell> You're playing games with us right?
<x3464> arleslie:  Did you attempt to login?
<myrl> ?
<x-kent> how do I calibrate touchscreen/stylus in 10.4 ? (I was using wacom in 9.04 but now it's obsolete) anyone ?
<douglas> small
<myrl> guntbert this is on topic
<x3464> arleslie:  The main site loads up fine....  just when you try to login.
<myrl> can i install ubuntu on a 4-bit pc?
<sgs1990> does ennyone know where i can download kamikaze 8.09.1 ?????
<wweasel> myrk: no. move along.
<arleslie> x3464, let me check
<myrl> lol ok
<guntbert> myrl: you cannot
<sebsebseb> sgs1990: What's that?
<myrl> its a test processor
<Daniturn3> if i configure my keys to what i have in windows will it do the same job
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yep! anyway, i'll be off (now that i have half of ubuntu's default new features disabled)
<knaaa> hi .. i need a modem driver for a ibm t60 notebook .... but with google i cannot find which modem is in the ibm, can somebody help me plz?
<sgs1990> sebsebseb: software for wirless router
<guntbert> myrl: drop that please
<japanfred> hey all, got a networking question, is it possible to create a virtual adapter, i.e. eth2, which will assign virtual machines an IP?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: ok :)
<sgs1990> its openWRT
<myrl> guntbert fine if ur so unconfortable
<x3464> arleslie:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/577915
<arleslie> Boot hangs on "init crypto disks" after attempted 10.04 update
<vianocturna85> myrl: i thought the idea of processors was to move up in time and not downgrade, seems a rather strange idea
<x3464> arleslie:  Known issue apparently.
<guntbert> japanfred: isn't that a virtualbox question?
<arleslie> x3464, alright
<hjdshjsd> guntbert: no it's not
<myrl> vianocturna85 i know
<wweasel> Everyone. A 4-bit personal computer *does not exist*. Move along.
<myrl> vianocturna85 lol
<acicula> myr0, have a look at linux arches supoorted by the kernel, there are some slimmer os kernels out there also, but 4bit is probably not there
<hollyjolly> Daniturn3: no
<guntbert> hjdshjsd: ??
<myrl> ok
<sgs1990> does ennyone know where i can download kamikaze 8.09.1 ?????  its openWRT software
<arleslie> ... odd, after it failed to boot I just started hitting random keys and it booted up...
<hjdshjsd> guntbert: it has nothing to do with virtualbox
<sebsebseb> wweasel: oh one last thing if your here
<wweasel> re: 4-bit computers, if anyone is curious, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_8086
<sebsebseb> wweasel: still
<acicula> s /myrl0 / myrl
<japanfred> guntbert, well, the question is only really a adapter question, i can setup the DHCP myself, i just don't know if it's possible to create a virtual adapter like that
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yeah, shoot!
<sebsebseb> wweasel: and if your not you might see this later anyway.  KDM is so much nicer than GDM 2 :)
<knaaa> hi .. i need a modem driver for a ibm t60 notebook .... but with google i cannot find which modem is in the ibm, can somebody help me plz?
<acicula> wweasel, thats a 16 bit, you mean the intel 4004
<sgs1990> does ennyone know where i can download kamikaze 8.09.1 ?????  it's open WRT software
<knaaa> anyone?
<guntbert> japanfred: the virtual adapter must be provided by the virtualization tool, what your guest does with it is another thing
<vianocturna85> sgs1990: http://downloads.openwrt.org/kamikaze/
<japanfred> so i can't create a device, for example, eth2, i could only create an alias on eth0?
<wweasel> acicula: i had never gone back that far. interesting. i was pointing out that the earliest x86 was *not* 4-bit.
<Radio-b> hey, does anyone know how to disable the scroll wheel behaviour in gnome-panel?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: well have fun with the half Ubuntu experience, or whatever it is now :D
<sgs1990> thanks vianocturna85
<wweasel> sebsebseb: ah, you're a KDE fan? i first tried kde in the KDE 3 era, preferred gnome. I tried KDE again at the beginning of KDE 4, when it was unstable and unfinished (albeit stable-released).
<sebsebseb> wweasel: half Ubuntu 10.04 experience I mean
<Daniturn3> where is  System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<UbuntuJeff> knaaa, go to terminal and type lspci, look through what it displays should tell you
<sebsebseb> wweasel: I am not a KDE fan well not exactly
<wweasel> sebsebseb: I've been meaning to try KDE once more, but for now i'm quite happy with Gnome.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: I just mix Gnome and KDE apps since like 2004/5
<myrl> does pitivi have effects?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: here and there
<a931bw> E: Package enlightenment has no installation candidate
<a931bw> wtf?
<wweasel> sebsebseb: oh yes, same. I've always used amarok, for instance.
<sebsebseb> wweasel: as for KDE 4.3 I can actasully use it, since  it's alright now
<sebsebseb> wweasel: as of
<guntbert> japanfred: you must realize adapters are usually "hardware" (even virtual hardware) - so you provide it with virtual box and then handle it within your guest
<x-kent> what is the new touchscreen/calibration program for 10.4 ?
<myrl> !lang | a931bw
<knaaa> hi .. i need a modem driver for a ibm t60 notebook .... but with google i cannot find which modem is in the ibm, can somebody help me plz?
<japanfred> guntbert, ok fine, i understand, so i can't do it the way i want
<sebsebseb> wweasel: before that I didn't like KDE 4 much at all except some of the apps,  and  KDE 3 :)  however I would still mainly use Gnome,  just like now I mainly use Gnome, but my IRC client is a KDE app for example, and sometimes i'll run other KDE apps inside Gnome
<a931bw> myrl
<a931bw> dont got anything
<arleslie> Update failure! "Can not upgrade, An upgrade from 'lucid' to 'karmic' is not spported with this tool."
<myrl> a931bw hmm
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yep, same here.
<demifuror> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to execute .js files from within the terminal rather than through a web page?
<Beyecixramd> arleslie: downgrade? why?
<UbuntuJeff> !repeat > knaaa
<ubottu> knaaa, please see my private message
<a931bw> lang means about WTF?
<guntbert> japanfred: what is the problem with using another virtual adapter=
<myrl> !language | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<myrl> yea
<wweasel> sebsebseb: anyway, nice chatting. see you around
<sebsebseb> wweasel: and if on KDE,  i'll use some Gnome apps in it sometimes.  like FIrefox for example (which isn't really a Gnome app, but you know what I mean I guess)
<CaptainTrek> arleslie: lol, downgrades are hard
<japanfred> guntbert, just seems like a workaround with a bit of extra routing mess
<wweasel> sebsebseb: yeah, you mean Gtk apps vs. qt apps
<arleslie> Beyecixramd, it had an issue while updating to 10.04 and I ran the upgrade manager after the failed update and it poped up with that
<Beyecixramd> a931bw: wtf means what the freeze, that's why most Windows users use it :) (kidding)
<halkun> how do you configure a network card to be a switch port?
<sebsebseb> wweasel: yeah i'll mix stuff,  i'll use what I think is best, neither Gnome or KDE on it's own is anywhere near perfect
<Caffein> Got a vinylplayer in minijack-in, any ideas on how I get the analog output to listen to jack-in and play it through pulseaudio?
<halkun> I just added 4 network cards to my computer so I didn't need a switch
<Beyecixramd> arleslie: hmmm weird, updates sometimes fail miserably
<wweasel> sebsebseb: agreed.
<a931bw> ok
<wweasel> sebsebseb, i'm off. take it easy man
<sebsebseb> wweasel: ok bye then
<arleslie> Beyecixramd, so I'm guessing reinstall?
<a931bw> ill just tune gnome
<Radio-b> kde and gnome are functionally identical to me
<Beyecixramd> arleslie: either that or download the alternate Ubuntu Lucid CD to try to fix it
<sebsebseb> Radio-b: as a GUI,  they are both quite similar, but then the apps are rather differnet
<guntbert> japanfred: installing a separate network for managing purposes is not a "workaround" in my eyes - but your experience might be different :-)
<Radio-b> well yeah
<myrl> i like pie
<Beyecixramd> Radio-b: what ill never understand is why people start flamewars with GNOME vs. KDE, i use both
<Radio-b> but gnome apps aren't exactly gnome
<duffydack> A previous beta1 install had my dvd writer working perfectly, even after an update to final.. yet a fresh install its not quite perfect anymore.  Using dvd-rw discs which ive used a few times before and worked fine, now refuse to burn anything properly.  Oh it burns, but after I put the disc back in its blank.  dvd+r disc burned fine... anyone else?  Its a
<sebsebseb> !ot | myrl
<ubottu> myrl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Radio-b: aren't exactly Gnome?  you mean since they are GTK apps really?
<Beyecixramd> Radio-b: KDE 4.3 on my desktop, i haven't used it for a while, and GNOME on my nettop. Moblin in my netbook, so...
<ubuntu23> hi all :(
<Radio-b> yeah, they're ambiguous terms
<linux> hola
<guntbert> !es | linux
<ubottu> linux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Beyecixramd> linux: Habla inglés aquí, por favor
<Radio-b> attempts at taming a meshwork of ideas
<demifuror> can anyone tell me how to execute javascript files from the terminal
<ubuntu23> I have an asus p5kpl-am motherboard with an intel vga card
<Beyecixramd> demifuror: have you tried with sh? or maybe js
<djlongy> hi all
<Take0n> Hello. Does anyone know if there is a guide or maybe a PPA for ffmpeg with x264 and mp3 enabled and included? I have found guides and how to's for up to karmic but nothing for lucid.. could someone please help me?
<Beyecixramd> no idea in fact...
<myrl> !el | myrl
<ubottu> myrl, please see my private message
<ubuntu23> now i have a vga problem
<ubuntu23> please help
<vianocturna85> demifuror: try typing java then file name
<Beyecixramd> !ask | ubuntu23
<ubottu> ubuntu23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djlongy> new to ubuntu. Installed v9 on hp dl160 g6, have network problems
<ubuntu23> Beyecixramd: i knew it but there is a long story!
<vianocturna85> djlongly: when you say version 9, do you mean 9.04 or 9.10?
<Beyecixramd> ubuntu23: no difference for me, imo
<myrl> why isnt there google chrome in 10.04?
<sebsebseb> myrl: since it's propritary
<sebsebseb> myrl: it's closed source software
<Beyecixramd> myrl: two reasons: it's beta and google chrome is not open sourced
<sebsebseb> myrl: however the chromium browser which is open source, that Chrome is based on, is in the Ubuntu repo
<Beyecixramd> myrl: if you like Chrome, go with Chromium :)
<myrl> ok
<myrl> thanks
<djlongy> I use it as a web server but network is unstable. After hours or at best days server is inaccessible over network. No ping. SSH asks for username but after entering it, connection hangs.
<ubuntu23> Beyecixramd: i tried to check a GF7100 GS card and it worked well but when I disconnected it I can not login
<Beyecixramd> ubuntu23: hmmm what vendor
<ubuntu23> ubi tried to reconf xserver but it didn't work
<ubuntu23> Beyecixramd: don't know how to reconf xserver I tried several ways
<myrl> where can i download ubuntu for smartphones?
<Beyecixramd> ubuntu23: again, what vendor?
<duffydack> Take0n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095    works great..
<sebsebseb> myrl: there isn't one at the moment as far as I know
<acicula> myrl, dont think there is a port yet
<sebsebseb> myrl: however Canonical are probably working on that
<myrl> ok
<sebsebseb> myrl: if you want Linux for a phone
<Beyecixramd> myrl: give a shot to MeeGo, it's in Beta but it will be relased in no time
<sebsebseb> myrl: Android :)
<myrl> ok
<myrl> :)
<sebsebseb> myrl: or I guess this MeeGo
<acicula> there are some linux based phones, and android is sortof based on it too
<christy> hi there, I just installed windows on /dev/sda4 but it looks like the boot partition (hpfs/ntfs) is a 105mb slice on /dev/sda3.. how do i setup grub2 to dual boot?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: Android = Linux which doesn't look like Linux
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: well yeah
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: or Linux for Windows fanboys :)
<trotero> hola?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: i would rather say MeeGo, OpenMoko or Maemo
<ubuntu23> Beyecixramd: can i fix the problem by removing xorg.conf ??
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: Ubuntu is basically Linux for ex Windows fan boys?  :D   and those that want to get away from viruses and don't really care or know about software freedom?
<trotero> hay algien?
<Beyecixramd> trotero: no hables español, este canal es inglés
<sebsebseb> !es | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<trotero> oki
<djlongy> can anyone please tell me if server unresponsiveness over network after some time is common for ubuntu 9?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: sshhh, we are in a Ubuntu channel, the big boss watches us (but yeah, i agree)
<myrl> why doesnt microsoft try to make a good os?
<erUSUL> !es | trotero
<ubottu> trotero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: heh
<erUSUL> myrl: ask them ;)
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: in a way
<myrl> lol ok
<maco> sebsebseb: Beyecixramd just said "dont speak spanish. this is an english channel" :P
<Beyecixramd> no, really, sebsebseb??? i was telling him to talk english ¬¬'
<Beyecixramd> thanks maco xD
<sebsebseb> maco: oh I guess I missed something then
<trotero> #ubuntu-es.
<maco> trotero: /join #ubuntu-es
<douglas> can soomeone help me
<Beyecixramd> !ask | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<douglas> when i print a file it prints too small
<Beyecixramd> douglas what file, what program and what printer :)
<myrl> douglas cant u change size in menu?
<douglas> any file, cannonmp530
<sebsebseb> maco:  Beyecixramd  oh I see it now,  very basic Spannish saying not to speak Spannish
<douglas> cannon mp530
<myrl> douglas what program
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: in fact... im natively spanish... but whatever.. xD
<Tommy_DO> Hi! I like the new default color-scheme in lucid. Could a lucid-user please hand me a "grep gtk_color_scheme /path/to/new/default/gtkrc"?
<douglas> anny program, open office word
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: I don't know Spannish, except for very basic spannish
<Wicked> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Beyecixramd> douglas Microsoft Word on Wine? or running directly in Windows?
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: as in a few words, that's it
<Beyecixramd> douglas or a virtual machine...?
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: or something like that, but now we gone off topic as well
<RedNifre> Hi!
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: yep
<douglas> open office
<douglas> not micorosoft
<Beyecixramd> douglas didn't you just said Word?
<RedNifre> I want to configure the 4 buttons on my wacom bamboo. How to do that? (The other tablet functions work fine)
<Take0n> duffydack, thank you I missed the 0 part where it says it is for lucid.. I just saw the links :\ my bad! thanks!!
<douglas> the word prossesor, in open office
<christy> is there a simple way to add a boot partition to grub?
<Beyecixramd> douglas oooooh, it's called Writer, you confused me xD
<Beyecixramd> douglas i assume that doesn't happen in other OS? (windows, Mac, whatever)
<douglas> njope
<douglas> nope
<Irked> Anyone know what they replaced services-admin with in 10.04 ?
<Beyecixramd> hmmm.... maybe you have to configure the page before printing
<Beyecixramd> douglas is your printer an HP printer?
<douglas> no its a cannon
<rocket16> Editra never starts. What is the problem?
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: going back to earlier very briefly,  Shuttleworth seems to be ok with people going from Ubuntu to other distros.
<Beyecixramd> douglas there you have it.... sadly non-HP printers work bad or don't work in Linux, most of them at least
<Guest98661> .
<christy> is there a way to disable keyring? it never remebers my wireless network and always asks for passsword
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: well... of course, he can't force anyone into Ubuntu... that would be kinda like Microsoft....
<douglas> hmm, i have an hp. but its out of ink. so ur saying i should use it
<tic^> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arleslie> I accidently killed the upgrade while it was installing the packages, is there a way to continue the upgrade?
<RedNifre> !wacom
<Irked> christy: Go in the network preferences and tell it to allow all users
<douglas> ill have to replace the inc :(
<Beyecixramd> douglas yes, HP printers work perfectly in Linux
<Beyecixramd> 99% of the time
<RedNifre> !tablet
<RedNifre> dammit!
<christy> Irked, thanks!
<Beyecixramd> douglas for the rest of printer vendors... they might or might not work...
<duppie> .
<Irked> Anyone know what they replaced services-admin with in 10.04 ? I want to tell cupsd to start at boot and the old tool isn't there.
<douglas> why exactly is that. does ubuntu and hp work together>
<douglas> ?
<stercor> I remember GPG4win being a no-brainer to install into Ubuntu.  It seems as though there is/was a pre-compiled binary for Ubuntu.  I can't find any such package.  Does anyone know if this is correct?
<Beyecixramd> douglas no... but Hewlett Packard seems to care more about Linux
<Maletor> So I have nvidia-current and everything is working through jockey but as I understand it the latest drivers do not include VDPAU and I had to download them from the https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa I installed vdpau1 from that repository. Am I doing anything wrong?
<erUSUL> stercor: why not use plain gpg ?
<Maletor> Before it used to skip when trying to play in XBMC and now it seems to work.
<erUSUL> !gpg | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Beyecixramd> some comapnies care more about Linux, like Dell, Fluendo, etc, douglas
<stercor> erUSUL: claws-mail
<douglas> well then i forgot to tell you, the older vertion
<douglas> 9.4 worked
<douglas> of uibuntu
<douglas> and it printed fine on it
<erUSUL> stercor: i use claws mail in linux with my gpg key (generated via command line)
<Beyecixramd> douglas as i told you, non-HP printers might or might not work. Have you used Google to search if that problem is common?=
<Irked> Ok, I'll rephrase the quewtion.. How do you control services in 10.04 ?
<stercor> Is it advisable to upgrade from karmic to lucid?
<erUSUL> stercor: you can use seahorse to create/manage keys with a gui
<sebsebseb> douglas: configuring a printer in Ubuntu or other Linux distros even, can be quite difficult
<Beyecixramd> stercor: don't upgrade, i recommend always clean reinstalls
<Maletor> So I have nvidia-current and everything is working through jockey but as I understand it the latest drivers do not include VDPAU and I had to download them from the https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa I installed vdpau1 from that repository. Am I doing anything wrong? Before it used to skip when trying to play in XBMC and now it seems to work.
<RedNifre> The four buttons on my tablet are all configured to move the mouse pointer to the upper left corner of the screen and perform a left/right click there. How to change that behaviour?
<sebsebseb> douglas: sometimes what happens is,  hardware worked fine in a previous version of Ubuntu, but not the next version
<Beyecixramd> stercor: have you splitted your / and /home? if not, do in the next fresh install
<edbian> stercor: That's why it's a major release!  :)  It is a good idea to upgrade, the benefit being newer software with more features.
<sebsebseb> douglas: also as far as I know Canon aren't that Linux friendly, so lack support, if they even have any
<stercor> I've got claws-mail installed and use the command-line as you do.  But there were a few packages...um, that I never used...perhaps everything is all right just as it is.  I don't need no steenking GUI. :-)
<Beyecixramd> douglas yes, and most canon support is being done by particulars
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: by what?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: hmm... freaky people who love Linux and gets nothing in return :)
<stercor> edbian: If I re-install, won't I lose my personal files?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: they are the core of Linux
<KingLouisXIV> yes, back them up first
<rahduke> how can i clear out the open with application dialog? It lists my wine programs like 100 times, ive even uninstalled all this stuff but it still shows up.... http://img686.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwf.png/  see screenshots
<Beyecixramd> stercor: if you splitted your / and /home, and you don't format your /home and use the same user in the fresh install... then no
<rahduke> http://img218.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1tb.png/
<edbian> stercor: If you install using the CD and you don't have a separate /home then yes.  If you install by booting from your current install and using the update manager than no.
<sebsebseb> douglas: for quite a lot of unsupported hardare by the companies, open source develoeprs will reverse enginer and get the hardare working, but this is a rather complex proggramming task,  and they can't always provide full support for the device as well
<Beyecixramd> rahduke: lol... that's so f****ed up, too much Wine afaics
<stercor> Beyecixramd: what about the other users (all under /home).  Seems as though it should be the same.
<paulo> Can I have two GNOME panels on top?
<sebsebseb> !language | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rahduke> Beyecixramd: yea man its brutal, how do i get rid of them
<baz_> I plugged in my D-Link USB Wireless dongle (model DWA-160) but it doesn't seem to be get detected, any ideas?
<edbian> paulo: yes
<Beyecixramd> stercor: yes but you'll have to move your old user on /home to the new folder
<stercor> paulo: doing what???
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: whaat?! i censored it :P
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: still counts as swearing in here
<Beyecixramd> rahduke: no idea sorry :(
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: What The Freeze..
<rahduke> anyone else see those screenshots?
<Beyecixramd> :P
<edbian> paulo: Don't know why you'd want to
<stercor> Beyecixramd: sounds like a job for a USB RAM stick.
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: the freeze?
<sebsebseb> douglas: still with us?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: yup, otherwise it would be swearing :D
<Beyecixramd> stercor: yus
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: if you do that  a lot here, you could even get banned from the channel as a result
<rahduke> SWEARRRRRR!!!!
<Irked> Ok, I'll rephrase the quewtion.. How do you control services in 10.04 ?
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: but... i didn't swear now for god's sake...
<Beyecixramd> i said Freeze
<rahduke> CLUCKING FUDGE!
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: it still counts with the stars
<Beyecixramd> ¬¬'
<thejack> Salve, ce qualche italiano?
<sebsebseb> !it | thejack
<ubottu> thejack: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Beyecixramd> not talking about that for god's sakeeeeeeeeee
<Beyecixramd> let's leave that alone, okay? sebsebseb xD
<thejack>  /join #ubuntu-it
<rahduke>  how can i clear out the "open with application dialog"? It lists my wine programs like 100 times, ive even uninstalled all this stuff but it still shows up.... http://img686.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwf.png/  see screenshots
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | Beyecixramd
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<edbian> thejack: You missed
<blackstar> anyone knows why GDM (Gnome Desktop) does not apply groups permission to devices like usb ?
<thejack> salve
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: .... are you a bot or what? can't you read? -.-
<blackstar> anyone knows why Lucid GDM (Gnome Desktop) does not apply groups permission to devices like usb ?
<Beyecixramd> blackstar: you meant Nautilus, GDM is the login manager
<edbian> blackstar: That isn't the job of the GDM (gnome display manager), the permissions will follow the permissions of the folder the stick is mounted into.  Does that make sense?
<thejack>  /join #ubuntu-it
<B3Nji> Got my self an HTC Desire yesterday. Cant find anything on using it with Ubuntu! Surely that should be easy seeing as its a Linux phone?
<blackstar> right
<guntbert> Beyecixramd: are you deliberately walking so close to the line?
<Beyecixramd> blackstar: and please, don't ask twice, wait for people to answer
<Beyecixramd> guntbert: what's this all about, i can't believe it, what have i done now?
<tic^> rahduke: was that birth control adver ment for you to? hahahah
<arleslie> thejack: don't add a space before the /
<tic^> sorry, off topic...
<arleslie> thejack: non aggiungere uno spazio prima del /
<rahduke> tic^: i have no idea what your talking about, can u help me solve my problem?
<guntbert> Beyecixramd: I see you playing with not accepted behavior -- just drop it please and keep up you good support for this channel
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: still downloading the new packages?
<paulo> edbian: My desktop: http://imgur.com/cdMZE.png I tried a left autohide panel but I didn't liked, now I want to move it to top bellow the other. I'm not able to move, it just moves to the other side. :S
<guntbert> *your
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: yp
<Beyecixramd> guntbert: what behaviour? seriously, why are you telling me this? i only said something with four * and then i said What The Freeze, i didn't swear (okay, maybe the first time,  if that counts)
<edbian> paulo: Right click and choose properties -> orientation
<GeekSquid> B3Nji: I have the Moto Droid, ... does the desire run Android, if it does you need to pull down the notification bar and click the Mount Usb bar, it will mount your SD card to a mass storage device, when done unmount from ubuntu, then go back to the notification bar and unmount on the device before unplugging
<douglas> im here.
<blackstar> i create a new user but i want to restrict permission to usb device, i remove the user from the groups, but whenever i login with the new user the usb permission does not apply, nautilus can still acces it
<douglas> i stpped out for a sec
<douglas> sry
<blackstar> on Lucid
<bodom> Hi there, anybody knows how to convert an amr file to something more usable?
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: roger. you are going to have some package issues i think after you're all done. but those can be dealt with i bet
<ash2dust> heya, does anyone know if I can install the UME UI on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Beyecixramd> blackstar: that is because FAT doesn't accept permissions so well
<guntbert> Beyecixramd: may I PM?
<Beyecixramd> blackstar: use ext4 or ext3 if you want perfect permissions
<onetinsoldier> ash-2plus1: what is it?
<Beyecixramd> guntbert: go ahead
<jamil_1> onetinsoldier: I am pretty sure if you are there till then :-D
<Beyecixramd> ash2dust: you should be able to
<blackstar> Beyecixramd thanks
<hjdshjsd> Beyecixramd: ext permissions are useless for removable media
<paulo> edbian: oh ya, it worked! :D I hadn't thought of this possibility, well remembered! :) Thank you dude. (:
<ash2dust> Beyecixramd: Any idea where I can find some guides for it? So far the wikis/google have not really been able to help me
<edbian> paulo: No problem
<Beyecixramd> ash2dust: hmm simply install netbook-launcher in Synaptic, iirc
<onetinsoldier> jamil_1: :-)
<Daniturn3> system- preference-keyboard shortcuts dont work when i try and add custom one for wireless it says disabled or create new shortcut
<ash2dust> Beyecixramd: ah, that is for the netbook launcher. I was hoping more to find the Ubuntu mid ui :)
<NitroX1223> Anyone know how to use the Teamspeak 3 Server for Linux?
<baz_> Hello, I am trying to get my D-Link USB Wireless dongle (model DWA-160) to work. After plugging it in, nothing happens. What can I do next?
<B3Nji> GeekSquid: Thanks for the info, it is Android, I just thought Rythmbox or something should detect it so I can put music on ect like you can now do with my old iphone on Lucid
<blackstar> on Lucid, does any know what happend to the .Xauthority file from the home directory, it is not created any more, and what was it for?
<Beyecixramd> oh hmm.... not possible afaik ash2dust... but imo it really is not worth it
<Tommy_DO> Hi! I like the new default color-scheme in lucid. Could a lucid-user please hand me a "grep gtk_color_scheme /path/to/new/default/gtkrc"?
<GeekSquid> B3Nji: just copy music files to a folder called /music on the sdcard, the music player app will create a database from the files in that folder, It does not need to be updated like the Iphone does
<Beyecixramd> Tommy_DO: why don't you download the ISO and run it in a virtual machine? :)
<boxxy> ?DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Beyecixramd> wow...
<trism> blackstar: it is now stored in /var/run/gdm/auth-for-username-randomchars/database
<Tommy_DO> Beyecixramd: just for grep'ing the gtk_color_scheme? much too overhead
<a7041> Two questions: First, my NAS-shares do not mount at boot in 10.04, they are set up in fstab and mounted perfectly in 9.04, but not in 9.10. A 'mount -a' after boot does mount them. Second, how do I get the desktop-change with my mousewheel back?
<Tommy_DO> too much
<Beyecixramd> Tommy_DO: seems like no one will do it for you :)
<sito> ping #ubuntu
<blackstar> trism tks
<a7041> Oh, and I use NFS for mounting the shares.
<B3Nji> GeekSquid:My phone has connected now, I can access all of my files and drag music on it. Thanks for your help mate
<Beyecixramd> how does the bug work? does it affect all clients if they are behind a specific router?
<onetinsoldier> Tommy_DO: i did the following right way. but i didn't think i found what you're looking for...
<fallore_> i'm trying to burn arch to a cd using k3b so i can boot to it/install it, etc. in the settings menu do i want create image checked?
<lokpest> what kernel does ubuntu use if you install under the free software only?
<onetinsoldier> Tommy_DO: find . -name gtkrc -print ....and i got this from a theme i installed, but nothing else --> ./.themes/Aurora Leopard BSM Dark/gtk-2.0/gtkrc, ./.themes/Aurora Leopard BSM Light/gtk-2.0/gtkrc, ./.themes/Aurora Leopard BSM/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: i think that it keeps using the Ubuntu one
<UbuntuJeff> fallore_, I don';t think so, since arch is a downloadable ISO
<GeekSquid> B3Nji: NP, I will also reccommend an app for you called AziLink, it allows you to use the phone as a modem, you'll need the android development environment, but it is simple to setup and can be scripted to start automatically, ... warning, will kill your battery quickly, but great when you need to connect in a pinch
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: but no worries, download and install linux-libre and done :)
<Beyecixramd> again: how does the bug work? does it affect all clients if they are behind a specific router?
<Tommy_DO> onetinsoldier: the default theme is called "ambience", as far as i know, and should be located under /usr/share/themes
<lokpest> Beyecixramd: well, then it isnt "free software only" as it says, but ok
<onetinsoldier> Tommy_DO: ok
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: Mandriva "free" uses the vanilla linux kernel too, :)
<christy> is there a way to make apt-get not ask you to hit Y at every install?
<lokpest> Beyecixramd: aaaaand?
<noen> Hi, im running the alternative install to get ubuntuo on my flash drive. I want to install it using the entire usb flash disk with crypto. However, when I try to install, I get fatal failure because it says I have a unsafe swap disk (but the swap disk is just the Host OS's swap! not on the flash disk!)
<maco> christy: you can run it with -y
<christy> sweet thanks!
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: and there seems to be a general misunderstanding about the linux kernel and it's free....ness
<noen> so, my question is, how to install ubuntu encrypted on a flash disk, from a machine who already have a swap partition
<Beyecixramd> not only in ubuntu ¬¬'
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: Fedora is also supposed to be FOSS only and it has the linux kernel plus some patches
<lokpest> Beyecixramd: then Mandriva free isnt free software, saying your free doesnt make you free
<onetinsoldier> Tommy_DO: ok, i got it
<hjdshjsd> are there lighter kernels available for ubuntu somewhere?
<B3Nji> GeekSquid: cheers mate, Ill look into that. So much to learn with this awesome new device!
<onetinsoldier> Tommy_DO: want me to pm it to you?
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: Microsoft has a similar approach with the Office Open XML spec...
<Tommy_DO> onetinsoldier: yes, please
<Beyecixramd> it's all the same... get used to it or fight it
<vianocturna85> lokpest: perhaps theres a misunderstanding between the idea of free as in free speech and free as in free software
<Beyecixramd> vianocturna85: don't think so
<Beyecixramd> vianocturna85: not everyone knows that the linux kernel is not 100% free software
<hjdshjsd> lokpest: please stop flamebaiting
<sebsebseb> !freedom
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<phylock> I get a "startx invalid mit-magic-cookie-1 key" error when i try to start another X window, with config parameter "startx -- -config xorg.conf :1", the xorg.conf is a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it works without the -config parameter
<lokpest> hjdshjsd: not flamebaiting
<vianocturna85> well, the bot settles it lol
<lee_> wow
<Beyecixramd> vianocturna85: lol @ mostly
<Beyecixramd> xD
<sebsebseb> Beyecixramd: no not at all, since Ubuntu has never been a free software only distro
<realityiswhere> lokpest: have you looked into gnewsense? it by default doesn't include non-free kernel drivers and non-free components.
<vianocturna85> Beyecixramd: it makes me laugh really, i can say im a nuclear scientist because i nearly went to study it :-D
<lokpest> intresting that someone with a nickname that sems to be random beating on the keyboard tells me something like that
<lee_> you got the name wrong, it's not geeksquid it's geeksquad
<Beyecixramd> sebsebseb: i know that
<lokpest> realityiswhere: yes
<Beyecixramd> vianocturna85: oh wait... you can drop nuclear bombs... EVERYONE DUCK!! xD
<hjdshjsd> lokpest: this is _support_ channel, all free-as-a-s*t talk belong elsewhere
<lee_> ducking ain't gonna help
<lee_> try a led box
<Beyecixramd> hjdshjsd: enogh with the * stuff, thanks
<vianocturna85> Beyecixramd: not quite but i can destroy a microwave with a ready-made-meal very well
<Beyecixramd> lee_: or an american nuclear silo
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Beyecixramd> vianocturna85: that's it, dangerous as... as... Microsoft
<Beyecixramd> aaaargh
<Beyecixramd> xD
<lee_> beyecixramd: true
<dvrkdvrk0> how do i transfer files from one ubuntu computer to another using wifi?
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: set up SMB, maybe
<lee_> I have no idea what so ever, j0el
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: or use www.filesovermiles.com
<dvrkdvrk0> what is smb?
<realityiswhere> install openssh-server on one of them, then use "places, connect to server", set it as ssh, and connect. easiest way.
<vianocturna85> dvrkdvrk0: meaning to sync or just single files here and there?
<guntbert> !ot | vianocturna85
<ubottu> vianocturna85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lee_> oh, b
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: (for your information, ir uses the fastest connection and not a server in between)
<tic^> !sshfs dvrkdvrk0
<lee_> nvm
<lee_> I thought you said smd
<tic^> !sshfs | dvrkdvrk0
<GeekSquid> dvrkdvrk0: easy way, put openssh-server on one of them and xfer using sftp or scp
<lee_> speak english
<realityiswhere> ^^^
<vianocturna85> alright already, i got the message first time
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: SMB is the most extended platform for sharing files over LAN and WLAN. MS Windows uses it
<lee_> or at the very least itaian
<lee_> italian*
<guntbert> !enter | lee_
<dvrkdvrk0> but i need something that wont be tracable
<sebsebseb> !it | lee_
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: www.filesovermiles.com seriously
<Beyecixramd> it's the way to go
<lee_> what?
<sebsebseb> lee_: #ubuntu-it
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: but you need to manually manipulate both computers
<realityiswhere> dvrkdvrk0: is this over a LAN, and do you need it encrypted?
<sebsebseb> !ping
<lokpest> Beyecixramd, hjdshjsd: well, I dont really have that much of a problem with ubuntu including non-free software (well I do, but then I can choose something else than ubuntu), my problem is that "free software only" doesnt seem to be that. to me thats kind of false marketing
<a7041> Hi folks, anyone here who can help me with a mounting problem on Lucid?
<Beyecixramd> realityiswhere: FOM can encrypt stuff
<sebsebseb> oh ubottu has died again it seems
<matcouto> Hi, I need to remotely connect to my win computer at my office. to do that using Win I have to authenticate myself using the Aker client(where i set the offices network ip and user/pass to connect) and then accessing with the Remote Desktop Connection...Does ubuntu have some solution to do it? t.i.a
<baz_> Beyecixramd, how cool is fileovermiles, never heard of it before - any idea how it works? It says there is no intermediete server, how is that possible?
<Beyecixramd> lokpest: everyone does it: Microsoft, Novell, etc...
<lee_> no thx
<realityiswhere> Beyecixramd: FOM isn't practical if he's doing it over a LAN, when it'll be limited to the internet speed, whereas SMB/SSH is only limited by the router speed/hard disk write speed.
<Flannel> lokpest, Beyecixramd: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<guntbert> lokpest: please move that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lee_> I really don't speak italian
<Beyecixramd> baz_: well, easy, you send a request to the server, and the client sends another request, once set them up, it will leave the connection to both sides and forget about it
<hjdshjsd> still, are there lighter kernels available for ubuntu somewhere?
<steaminc> guys i need ur help
<a7041> so do I
<lee_> steaminc: what?
<Beyecixramd> realityiswhere: again, FOM uses the fastest connection available. If it's lan, it will be LAN
<hjdshjsd> default weight 90 MB, I'm afraid it's too much
<GeekSquid> matcouto: perhaps teamviewer would let you remotly connect from your ubuntu machine to the windows box at work
<sebsebseb> ok ask the question, not to ask one
<hellphyre> matcouto: i use this http://lifehacker.com/5517862/teamviewer-remote-desktop-tool-available-for-linux
<sebsebseb> steaminc:  a7041
<steaminc> compiz water effect keeps on loging me completly out
<hellphyre> matcouto: awesome tool
<guntbert> hjdshjsd: a kernel not "heavy" nowadays
<a7041> Hi sebsebseb
<steaminc> it didnt do that before
<dvrkdvrk0> hellphyre: thats what she said. lol
<lee_> steaminc: try uninstalling then re-installing compiz
<hellphyre> GeekSquid: lol
<steaminc> i did uninstall it
<ubottu> dvrkdvrk0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<ubottu> lee_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubottu> lee_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Flannel> dvrkdvrk0: that's really not appropriate
<ubottu> pong
<steaminc> ive also noticed ive have been missing effects
<Beyecixramd> hellphyre: too sad it's not natively Linux, but uses Wine :(
<baz_> Beyecixramd, that would require my comp becoming a server, how's that achieved
<GeekSquid> hellphyre: I was serious, teamviewer is now available as a deb
<Beyecixramd> baz_: just like P2P works, it's quite simple
<baz_> Beyecixramd, p2p requires software, that i understand, how can an open web page make me a server
<Beyecixramd> baz_: with P2P your pc can be both client and a server, FOM does the same, but with a browser
<hellphyre> Beyecixramd: its beta for linux
<Beyecixramd> baz_: know Flash? it's software
<steaminc> can anybody tell me why compiz water effect is loging me out completly of my account
<Beyecixramd> steaminc: faulty drivers
<dvrkdvrk0> what is compiz?
<sebsebseb> !compiz | dvrkdvrk0
<ubottu> dvrkdvrk0: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Beyecixramd> dvrkdvrk0: cool 3D effects for Linux
<hellphyre> GeekSquid: i know you were, i was lol that i suggested it right after you did
<baz_> Beyecixramd, yeah thats my exact question, hehe... how can a browser do that
<matcouto> GeekSquid: hellphyre I've just installed it... that ID field would be the IP right?
<lee_> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<theuros> if i mount an iso file .. how can i reach it with console? where is located ? where is mounted?
<Beyecixramd> baz_: again, Flash
<hellphyre> matcouto: no you need to install on both pcs
<atma_newbe> hello, can someone help me configure wireless etherent on an aspire one ZG5 netbook?
<hellphyre> matcouto: the id is the computer id of the other pc
<baz_> Beyecixramd, oh flash, i'm sorry, i didn't see that msg
<Beyecixramd> baz_: Flash can run stuff inside your browser, just like Java does
<matcouto> hmmm got it
<Beyecixramd> baz_: pretty cool, kinda like virtual machines :)
<baz_> Beyecixramd, makes sense now, thanks
<Beyecixramd> np
<a7041> sebsebseb: My NAS shares won't mount on boot. FS is NFS. In 9.04 it worked just fine, I use fstab to mount the shares. 'mount -a' mounts the shares after boot, but It is a PITA to do that every time.
<baz_> Beyecixramd, yeah very nice find
<sebsebseb> a7041: I have no idea
<GeekSquid> matcouto: nope, the 6 digit id is generated by teamviewer, you will need teamviewer installed on the machine at work as well and use that 6 digit number to connect to the work machine
<lee_> it works fine on my computer
<aboSamoor> can I anyone help me, in the booting process the fsck.ext4 and fsck.ext3 are called on every startup ! is that normal ?
<Beyecixramd> aboSamoor: faulty hard drive, motherboard or maybe power source
<matcouto> hellphyre: GeekSquid got it... thanks fellas
<Hans_Henrik> i accidentally installed amd64-version of ubuntu on a x86 processor, problems expected? (everything seems to work fine)
<a7041> sebsebseb: That is a pity!
<hellphyre> matcouto: you can even set permanent pw for the client rather than it telling you what to use each time. i run mine at starup on my win pc
<hellphyre> matcouto: that way you always know what it is without having to look
<aboSamoor> Beyecixramd: how come I can test if it is the hard disk ?
<onetinsoldier> theuros: try typing in just --> mount  ...see if that shows you where
<SteamInc> nobody is ansering mein the compiz channel
<Beyecixramd> aboSamoor: run a live CD and mount it, if it auto checks for problems... there you have it
<jeeves_moss> how do I install GL-Tail?
<SteamInc> its really werid that water effect is logging me out of my system
<hellphyre> SteamInc: thats crazy
<Hans_Henrik> i accidentally installed amd64-version of ubuntu on a x86 processor, and the computer goes "sudden reboot" a few seconds after being on (happened 3 times now), might be related?
<mwd> _
<matcouto> hellphyre: Could you tell me how you do it?
<gnubie> Hans_Henrik; not to worry
<hellphyre> Hans_Henrik: i would assume bad things would happen there
<aboSamoor> Beyecixramd: any other way, without using the live cd ?
<SteamInc> lol its not crazy.  when i activate water effects it logs my out of my system
<hellphyre> matcouto: how to do what exactly?
<onetinsoldier> jeeves_moss: where'd you get it from?
<hellphyre> matcouto: set the password?
<SteamInc> does anybody know how to fix it ?
<matcouto> hellphyre: yes
<progre55> hey people! I installed the pulseaudio-equalizer, and then removed it. But now I have this "LADSPA plugin" amongst my output devices, and it's always marked as default on startup. How can I remove that LADSPA thing and set my "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" as default?
<hellphyre> matcouto: one second
<matcouto> ok
<Beyecixramd> aboSamoor: do you have Windows in that PC?
<aboSamoor> Beyecixramd: no
<a7041> afak, brb
<jeeves_moss> onetinsoldier, http://www.fudgie.org/  the "howto" is broken though
<duffydack> progre55, reinstall the equalizer and in it set back to defaults.
<a7041> afk...
<progre55> the thing is that LADSPA is too quiet
<onetinsoldier> jeeves_moss: oh, ok. well, i'm going there now
<andai> what's the IRC channel for WINE?
<duffydack> progre55, too quiet?  boost the preamp then to 1.5x
<SteamInc> #wine
<Beyecixramd> aboSamoor: then check the hard drive in ubuntu for defects
<progre55> duffydack: how do I boost it? using the equalizer?
<andai> SteamInc: There's noone there D:
<duffydack> progre55, yes.  its the first bar.
<andai> SteamInc: #winehq :P i found it
<jeeves_moss> onetinsoldier, ok, I've got it setup on my netbook, and for the life of me, I can't figure out what I did to get it to work.  I know I'd like to get it running on this spare 17" laptop
<Beyecixramd> enough support, i claim my 5$, i think i deserve them (kidding :P)
<onetinsoldier> jeeves_moss: so you do have it installed?
<progre55> duffydack: yeah I've seen that.. thanks man, now I need to find the equalizer )
<dario> hi
<atma_newbe> is it possible to have a wifi ethernet that lspci cannot see?
<jeeves_moss> onetinsoldier, on my netbook, but not the system I'd like it installed on.
<Beyecixramd> atma_newbe: probably not
<GeekSquid> atma_newbe: lsusb
<atma_newbe> Beyecixramd: so I am fsckd
<hellphyre> matcouto: extras menu then options
<atma_newbe> GeekSquid: hmm
<Beyecixramd> atma_newbe: what do you mean by "wifi ethernet"
<netbook> Hi, I can't seem to get my notifications on a different monitor... any fix for that? I have two monitors
<onetinsoldier> jeeves_moss: oh.. i see. they don't have a .tar.gz or a .deb file to download?
<Beyecixramd> netbook: sadly no, same problem here :)
<duffydack> progre55, https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive/ppa
<atma_newbe> nope
<atma_newbe> Beyecixramd: a wifi card
<Beyecixramd> netbook: at least regarding the gnome notification stuff
<duffydack> progre55, thread for any more problems  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308838
<Beyecixramd> atma_newbe: wifi is a thing, ethernet is another thing
<dario> i have installed kubuntu-desktop, so that i can choose the desktop in the login screen. is there a way that i can remove kubuntu-desktop and all its programs?
<atma_newbe> Beyecixramd: I am sitting on a zg5 acer aspire one netbook. Ubuntu 9.04 had configured the wifi automagically
<netbook> Beyecixramd yea, about gnome notification stuff, I have two monitors it always displays on left one
<Beyecixramd> dario yes, uninstall it
<netbook> Beyecixramd have any suggestions?
<atma_newbe> the upgrade at 10.04 was smooth but on the reboot the wifi card stoppepd working and I cant see either
<jeeves_moss> onetinsoldier,  no, you pull it with git
<Beyecixramd> netbook: no, i mean the vanilla gnome notifications, not the ubuntu led modified notifications
<dario> Beyecixramd -> and all the programs and dependencies will be uninstalled to?
<Beyecixramd> lcd* netbook
<Beyecixramd> i think so, dario
<GeekSquid> atma_newbe: hmmm, fujistu laptop?
<dario> ok, i'll try
<Beyecixramd> try it, if it doesn't, search for kde* and BURN IT IN... WINDOWS
<netbook> notifications always show up on left most monitor, no matter what gnome-panel I attach notifciations applet to
<etayfur> hi to all
<onetinsoldier> jeeves_moss: roger. are you able to transfer files between these two computers failry easily?
<etayfur> i am playing darkorbit
<etayfur> a web browser game
<zachlr> Hi, I downloaded drivers for my Gforce FX 5500, and they came in a .run file.  How do I install the drivers?
<jeeves_moss> onetinsoldier, what do you mean?  It's hanging on a gem dep problem.  Net-ssh is the gem
<matcouto> hellphyre: aight... thanks again
<Beyecixramd> cool etayfur, what does that have to do with Ubuntu
<hellphyre> matcouto: no worried
<hellphyre> worries*
<Jobob> does anyone know how to format a hdd on ubuntu
<etayfur> there is a problem
<etayfur> in ubuntu
<Jobob> oh i will help zach
<GeekSquid> zachir: not reccommended, use the nvidia driver in the Restricted Drivers Manger
<Beyecixramd> Jobob: hmmm use Gparted
<etayfur> display is coming and going for very short times
<Slartibart> Are there any programs like gcursor? Gcursor 0.061 doesn't seem to work for me, nothing happens when I click either of the two buttons in the window.
<etayfur> like very old television
<sebsebseb> Jobob: and then delete the partitions
<Jobob> Thanks cos i have a friend who was wondering
<Beyecixramd> Jobob: but you can't format, obviously the partitions which are already mounted (or being used by the system)
<sebsebseb> Jobob: have any data backed up first though of course
<sebsebseb> Jobob: that is wanting to be kept
<zachlr> GeekSquid, it seems I can only get a max resolution of 640x480 using the driver manager.  I thought installing drivers from their website might help?
<etayfur> is there anybody who can solve my problem
<ZykoticK9_> Slartibart, i've never used gcursor before - but if you have compiz running, try disabling it and see if gcursor starts working.  good luck.
<netbook> Beyecixramd notifications always show up on left most monitor, no matter what gnome-panel I attach notifciations applet to
<nero_> Hello, I'm trying to get hdmi output to work (but having been inundated with hdmi audio links) I can't seem to find anything to help me get HDMI in the broad sense, to work.  I have a sony vaio f-series and an nvidia 330M
<onetinsoldier> gem dep problem? don't know... what's hanging exactly?
<GeekSquid> zachlr: you might want to install nvidia-settings, give you a little more control over your card
<matcouto> Another problem I'm passing through is the fan control... when trying to get the temp by #sensors, it says "no sensors found" any idea? It's a toshiba laptop
<Beyecixramd> i know netbook, i told you, same problem here xD
<tic^> Jobob: mkfs also
<gizmobay> Is there a way to list the built in kernel modules that have been loaded since lsmod doesn't work for the built-in ones?
<etayfur> my card is ATI Mobility HD redeon 4570
<netbook> beyecixramd ok I wasn't sure, no leads so far?
<Jobob> Oh well
<zachlr> GeekSquid, is that the same as the Nvidia X Configuration thing that came with the drivers?  Or is that a totally different application?
<Beyecixramd> netbook: nope, sorry
<Jobob> who needs help but dosnt have a helper
<etayfur> me
<a7041> ok, anyone here who can help me? I have a NAS with two shares on NFS, both set up in my fstab. None of them mounts on boot. Mount -a works after boot. What to do to get them mounted at boot again? It worked under 9.04, did the same as now with 9.10. Help!
<nero_> me please : )
<Beyecixramd> netbook: try searching in gconf-editor
<Slartibart> ZykoticK9: Ok, haven't tried that one, but I'll try it(yes, compiz is running :))
<Defense|Twin> Hi, anyone can tell me why 'sudo stop mysql' doesn't work here? (fresh 10.04 installation)
<etayfur> jobob, i have no helper
<netbook> beyecixramd yea been there done that :(
<etayfur> anf i have a problem
<GeekSquid> zachlr: you will find it in Syanptic Package Manager, you will need to run it as gksudo nvidia-settings in the terminal
<noen> Im installing ubuntu with encrypted disk, it ask me if I want to encrypt my /home/ directory, why would that be neccecary if the disk already is encrypted?
<Beyecixramd> netbook: then no idea, sorry :(
<Jobob> etayfur i will open a new chat window
<Jobob> and we chat there
<etayfur> ok
<sekyourbox> Hello. I ran an sudo apt-get upgrade, and now when i try to load ubuntu, it only goes to the command prompt.. Before it shows the command prompt i see the ubuntu symbol load on the screen so I'm pretty sure gnome is installed.  Any help???
<zachlr> GeekSquid, Thanks.  I'll give it a try.
<Jobob> i may leave any time with no warning
<dvrkdvrk0> i have ssh server set up on my server, and sshfs on my client laptop.  how do i connect the two?
<dvrkdvrk0> from the command line
<GeekSquid> sekyourbox: type startx at command prompt, see what happens
<andai> how do i md5 on command line
<noen> dvrkdvrk0: a good start is man sshfs
<GeekSquid> andai: md5sum filename.iso
<andai> GeekSquid: ty
<sekyourbox> GeekSquid, I believe it freezes at a screen that says ubuntu is running in low graphics mode, but i'll try again to confirm
<sekyourbox> brb
<tjingboem> the terminal always starts in root. can i change that to home?
<ZykoticK9_> tjingboem, are you logging in as root?
<ManDay> i think something is wrong.
<tripelb> Is there a way of getting a list of terminal commands starting with a letter. (are chell commands the same as terminal commands?)
<ManDay> firefox keeps offering me to download "Index.php" and "forumdisplay.php" and so forth from different pages
<noen> tripelb: hit the Tab button twice
<ZykoticK9_> tripelb, type the first letter then TAB TAB
<GeekSquid> !tab | tripelb
<ManDay> and no, these pages are not "dubious" in any sort of way
<nero_> how do I add HDMI output to nvidia display ?
<tjingboem> ZykoticK9, don't think so
<maco> ManDay: server setting the wrong content type can do that
<ZykoticK9_> tjingboem, "whoami" in a terminal
<tripelb> noen: do I want all 2thousand plus commands? NO
<ubottu> tripelb: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<callaghan> !ati > callaghan
<ubottu> callaghan, please see my private message
<GeekSquid> nero_: you'll need nvidia-settings run as gksudo to detect the card and setup
<noen> tripelb: yeah, then you get all commands startin with any letters
<tjingboem> ZykoticK9, i see my own name
<Cr-404> I have a problem i have documentation for my project in images, and i would like to search words from it. is there any way to convert these images to pdf and use search by that way?
<noen> if you have typed ma, and then hit Tab twice, you will only get commands starting with ma
<onetinsoldier> tripelb: you could just type a letter... then press Tab key quickly a couple of times
<ManDay> maco, im a web dev myself, i know - thanks - but that happens on different pages which have been okay since I knoiw them
<ZykoticK9_> tjingboem, and you say terminal opens to /root
<duffydack> once again brasero becomes the PITA .. can write dvd+r`s fine, but using a dvd-rw disc it writes but when you view the disc later (after finalising) its blank..  growisofs works like a champ tho...
<dungflinger> ubottu: thanks for the tab lesson
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dvrkdvrk0> i downloaded a file using bittorrent and it thinks it put it in my user account's downloads folder but its not there.  where else would it put it?
<ManDay> does anyone know why firefox would re-offer me to download index.php and soforth all out of the sudden on various, normal pages?
<tjingboem> ZykoticK9, yes. not as root, but in the root dir
<hjdshjsd> dvrkdvrk0: search for it?
<dvrkdvrk0> i wanna knwo why its effectively lost the file
<dungflinger> ubottu: funny..  bot with humor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeekSquid> ManDay: clear your cache in firefox
<dvrkdvrk0> i right-click on the file, and click on "open folder" and its not there
<progre55> duffydack: thanks man, appreciate
<^Bard|RT> is there a way to connect an RJ-45 port directly to the console port (non-serial -- RJ-45) over ubuntu on a cisco device that has never been booted before?
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey there! since i upgraded to 10.04 my google earth graphics is corrupted (like broken into lots of little lines/blocks - just the 3D part). graphics hardware is Intel Mobile  945GM/GMS integrated controller. window manager is metacity. any ideas?
<hjdshjsd> dvrkdvrk0: try verify hash
<duffydack> progre55, np
<leandro> hi
<nero_> GeekSquid, i've run nvidia settings as that, but all it shows is my monitor ... tried detect displays and it doesn't see the hdmi cable plugged in at all
<tripelb> ZykoticK9_, GeekSquid  righton. I know about tabcompletion but not for that list, nor for program names. (found out my problems was df-h wont work NEEDS that space for a token)
<ZykoticK9_> tjingboem, you'd need to check the settings for your user, check what the home directory is set too.  It should open to your home directory, whatever that is set too
<ManDay> GeekSquid, did it. if it happens again ill tell
<leandro> hola alguien habla español
<tripelb> thanks too to noen (neon, lol) and onetinsoldier
<GeekSquid> !es | leandro
<ubottu> leandro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebsebseb> !es | leandro
<dvrkdvrk0> hjdshjsd: i just searched my entire file system, and its not there. this is retarded.
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: gotcha
<noen> tripelb: np, btw, noen and neon is not related in any way :P
<tripelb> dungflinger, heh, I did that once too, talked to ubotnik
<leandro> gracias!
<dvrkdvrk0> sebsebseb: have u ever heard of ubuntu losing files??
<tjingboem> ZykoticK9, yes that might be the problem because after logging in it takes a long while that my system is ready to use
<hjdshjsd> dvrkdvrk0: so you've deleted it?
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: I was a bit slow,  plus about to go away here, so you can be the bot guy now :D
<Slartibart> Nope, gcursor won't work for me , it seems. I only get these messages in terminal: http://pastebin.com/gZs5B7nn
<h00ked_> how i can find out UUID my disk?
<aboSamoor> Beyecixramd: I found a live usb drive, usually I know that fsck was called in the boot using boot chart, how come if it was called using the live usb ?
<tripelb> noen, what does your nick come from then?
<tripelb> sorry off topic
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: as you well know, I am no bot
<noen> tripelb: the word for "someone" in my language
<sebsebseb> GeekSquid: I meant the factoid using guy
<hjdshjsd> h00ked_: sudo blkid
<deeeed> Hi
<nukelacity> hai guys :) i have an old motherboard (well its newer than my motherboard at them moment but its fried lol) so i was wondering if there was any way of me moving the videocard to this new motherboard.. the only problem is that the slot it goes into is stuck to the motherboard somehow xD i was wondering if there was any way of taking it off and putting it in the new PC lol
<sebsebseb> dvrkdvrk0: maybe a bad partition, I dont' know
<Beyecixramd> no idea sorry aboSamoor
<netbook> Beyecixramd are you using nvidia drivers with TwinView?
<dvrkdvrk0> hjdshjsd: no, it thinks its downloaded it and its not there.  there is no partition, this is a ubuntu-only computer.
<Beyecixramd> nukelacity: try to make your questions smaller, people don't like to read 15 lines of questions :)
<GeekSquid> sebsebseb: I may have alot of factoids at my disposal, but by no means think I am intelligent, I am just a factoid guy
<deeeed> I am trying to make a startup script to run automatically a db2 server instance but I have a problem with su -c
<Beyecixramd> yes netbook
<h00ked_> hjdshjsd: thanks a lot (:
<hjdshjsd> dvrkdvrk0: can bittorrent verify it's hash
<netbook> Beyecixramd I think that is the issue. How can I tell something to display on second monitor?
<deeeed> I need run 2 commands from my startup script with the db2inst1 user
<hellphyre> nukelacity: say huh?
<hjdshjsd> dvrkdvrk0: its* ?*
<Beyecixramd> netbook: making the second monitor the primary display
<Beyecixramd> netbook: but that will start GDM in that monitor too...
<netbook> Beyecixramd /usr/lib/gnome-panel/notification-area-applet has display options, but my xorg has only one display, with nvidia extending it with options
<sbap> Hello All, can anyone assist with increasing my mouse sensitivity beyond the standard options in control center?  using gnome desktop.
<Beyecixramd> netbook: the nvidia tool displays the two monitor as a single workspace for some apps, and as two monitors for some other apps....
<netbook> Beyecixramd I already tried setting each as primary monitor
<hax0r> hello
<guntbert> Cr-404: what kind of images are they?
<colorlessprism> hax0r, hello
<nukelacity> right well i have an old graphics card that has a specialized slot, the slot is on my old motherboard, is there any way of getting it off the old motherboard and putting it in my new one.. there is a place for me to put it in i just cant get it off the old motherboard lol
<netbook> Beyecixramd I guess we need it to display two monitors for this app
<federico_> Hi, I've installed mysql server in a ubuntu server, but I can't access it from a pc of the LAN. I've changed the bind-address = 0.0.0.0 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, but still doesn't work.
<hellphyre> sbap: control center > mouse
<nukelacity> my graphics card atm is blacklisted and i cant unblacklist it in ubuntu 10.04
<Beyecixramd> hax0r: wow... wanadoo in France... didn't know that...
<hax0r> when i plug a usb key, the key is not mounted. is it normal ? or is it a bug ?
<Beyecixramd> netbook: basically :)
<Beyecixramd> netbook: or they should repeat the notification in all monitors
<hax0r> lol
<lee_> hello
<netbook> Beyecixramd any idea how to go about doing that?
<Beyecixramd> netbook: im no programmer :)
<zachlr>  GeekSquid, I tried nvidia-settings, and it seemed to be the same thing I was using that came with my drivers.  However, it said that I wasn't using any drivers, so I checked the hardware manager (which said I was) and restarted.  Now my monitor says "Unsupported Mode"  :(
<netbook> Beyecixramd pretty sure this is all config stuff
<netbook> :D
<federico_> Hi, I've installed mysql server in a ubuntu server, but I can't access it from a pc of the LAN. I've changed the bind-address = 0.0.0.0 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, but still doesn't work.
<Beyecixramd> netbook: i dan't think of something else than gconf-editor... sooo...
<Beyecixramd> can't*
<a7041> nukelacity: If it is an AGP-card (most of the time a brown slot on the mobo), there is often some kind of latch on the backside of the slot.
<GeekSquid> zachlr: you have loaded drivers that are unsupported here, and by ubuntu, you may be fsckd
<laio88> Ciao a tutti
<netbook> Beyecixramd well i'll keep you in the loop
<GeekSquid> !it | laio88
<ubottu> laio88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NITRO> Anyone know how to use the Linux Teamspeak 3 Server?
<sbap> hellphyre:  I have that set as sensitive as possible.  and acceleration set as high as possible.
<hellphyre> sbap: oh and its still too slow>?
<zachlr>  GeekSquid, I only installed drivers via the Hardware Drivers manager.  I never used the .run file.
<sbap> hellphyre: ya :\
<hax0r> nobody has matters with usb automount ?
<louise> is there no sun-java6 package in lucid lynx?
<federico_> , I've installed mysql server in a ubuntu server, but I can't access it from a pc of the LAN. I've changed the bind-address = 0.0.0.0 in /etc/mysql/my.cnf, but still doesn't work.
<federico_> * balas- se ha marchado (Quit: Leaving)
<federico_> * laio88 (~llario@ppp-197-51.21-151.libero.it) ha entrado en #ubuntu
<federico_> <Beyecixramd> netbook: i dan't think of something else than gconf-editor... sooo...
<federico_> <Beyecixramd> can't*
<federico_> <a7041> nukelacity: If it is an AGP-card (most of the time a brown slot on the mobo), there is often some kind of latch on the backside of the slot.
<FloodBot4> federico_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> louise: partner repo
<zachlr>  GeekSquid, somewhere between running nvidia-settings and restarting, the resolution was changed to something the monitor doesn't support.
<Beyecixramd> federico_: hahahaha how funny... wait.. it's not funny... asi que callate
<linux_is_my_hero> help my wireless network logo left my panel. how do i get it back?
<louise> weird... I have that. Maco, would you mind psating me a copy of your sources.list file?
<Beyecixramd> linux_is_my_hero: it should return restarting
<Beyecixramd> linux_is_my_hero: or add the nmapplet to the programs at startup
<linux_is_my_hero> what makes it go away?
<GeekSquid> federico_: I'll point out that by default mysql server is only accessable from the localhost, see mysql grant in google
<baz_> my laptop has wireless buil-in, of course, but it doesn't work so well so I bought a much stronger dlink usb dongle. The dongle is being detected fine, and sees the wireless networks, but it won't connect. I think there is a conflict between the internal wireless and dongle. In short, how can I fully disable my internal wireless in ubuntu?
<maco> louise: dont forget to apt-get update after adding it: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Beyecixramd> linux_is_my_hero: killing nmapplet
<lee_> louise: go to synapt and type in sun-jave in the search box, its in there
<louise> maco: merci
<sdk> video problem: need to switch the 'primary' monitor.  Currently the TV (Sony LCD) in the living room is #1, and consequently has all of the menus etc, and the actual main monitor (crt) has almost nothing.  ATI Radeon HD4890, 10.04,
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i re-launch nmapplet?
<colorlessprism> baz_, you should be ble to use a FN+<some key> to disable
<maco> louise: package is sun-java6-jre
<maco> linux_is_my_hero: alt+f2, type nm-applet
<Beyecixramd> linux_is_my_hero: issuing that command
<federico_> GeekSquid: I've changed the /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<gorski> mplayer mozilla plugin fails to play quick time, please help
<baz_> colorlessprism, thats one reason i think there is a conflict - if I turn off the internal wireless like that, ubuntu turns both of them off, if i turn it back on, ubuntu turns both back on
<sdk> cripes, I though #debian was busy on a Sunday afternoon.. LOL.
<Daniturn3> is there a version of launch manager for ubuntu]
<colorlessprism> baz_, what if you remove the dongle disable then plug the dongle in?
<newbie1> hi
<linux_is_my_hero> thanks guys
<baz_> colorlessprism, good idea, but i tried it and same deal
<GeekSquid> federico_: see this page http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<nero_> GeekSquid (rpt)  i've run nvidia settings as that, but all it shows is my monitor ... tried detect displays and it doesn't see the hdmi cable plugged in at all
<baz_> colorlessprism, the dongle just doesn't get recognized if the internal switch isnt on
<CQ> how stable is lucid at the moment... any compelling reason to switch over waiting another month or so?
<federico_> GeekSquid: I also used this GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'USER'@'HOST' IDENTIFIED BY 'PASSW' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<colorlessprism> baz_, ok let me check something
<guntbert> !hi | newbie1
<ubottu> newbie1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<newbie1> I was upgrading karmic koala to 10.04 but in the middle it shutdown after that it stuck on i/o respsrcue error on boot.I do not know what to do.Please hlp me to fix it
<roberto_> what's the ops channel ?
<Dark_Wizard> What in the name of the ubuntu package "kdevelop"? I can not find it
<GeekSquid> federico_: more help in #mysql ... pardon their humor
<bodom> Anybody from bulgaria?
<Capcap> i need to do a find and replace of text over a couple dozen html files. what would be a good program or function to do so?
<roberto_> bodom: it's not totally deserted :P
<federico_> ok thanks
<Yutaka> ubuntu not sound Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) drive not install
<GeekSquid> Capcap: man sed
<bodom> roberto_: are you form bulgaria? :D
<hjdshjsd> what the heck does this apt-get error mean: you must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<federico_> but the comand service iptables save doesn't work
<federico_> why?
<roberto_> bodom: lol no , sorry :)
<colorlessprism> baz_, do you have two seperate connections in system->prefs->networkconnections?
<GeekSquid> federico_: running as sudo?
<baz_> colorlessprism, checking...
<barbarella> federico_:what problem do you have with mysql?
<federico_> I want to acces it remotely
<Yutaka>  ubuntu not sound Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) drive not install ???
<roberto_> Dark_Wizard: check out Qdevelop, I only see libs and dev packages for kdevelop ... or maybe consider kubuntu
<zachlr> Pretty funny how I get a higher resolution in Low Graphics Mode than in normal mode with the drivers installed.
<lee_> Why can't ubuntu be as publicized as Microsoft?
<federico_> I can do it with an UI (gnome with firestarter), but I cant in the ubuntu server
<sdk> federico_: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html  start there..
<federico_>  I can do it with an UI (gnome with firestarter), but I cant in the ubuntu server
<federico_> It's a firewall problem
<hjdshjsd> lee_: what?
<baz_> colorlessprism, there is the usual wireless tab, what do u mean 2 separate connects?
<roberto_> Dark_Wizard: if you go to irc.ubuntu.com and join #kubuntu they might (maybe?) be able to point out a repository that has a compatible package for you
<colorlessprism> baz_, yeah two seperate connections
<sdk> federico_: My bad.  apologies.
<lee_> hjdshjsd: ubuntu is better then microsoft so why isn't it used more?
<Dark_Wizard> roberto_, thanks!
<federico_> any idea?
<baz_> colorlessprism, excuse my stupidity, but do u mean an additional wireless tab?
<hjdshjsd> lee_: apparently because it's worse, stop OT in support channel
<hjdshjsd> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> Dark_Wizard: you must enable lucid-backports
<roberto_> how can I inrease the font/window size for the login screen ?
<cmpsalvestrini> hjdshjsd: IMHO people are afraid to let go of a known evil in favor of an unknown good.
<colorlessprism> baz_, anything to indicate that the two devices function seperatly?
<sdk> federico_: None.  firewalls not my gig.  Sry.
<colorlessprism> baz_, otherwise it gets interisting
<barbarella> federico_:it is set for localhost only, try to grant all privileges to other hosts
<roberto_> can anyone help me define different alsa virtual devices so I can split up my sp/dif from my analog outs ?
<federico_> I've done that
<cmpsalvestrini> groan, posten on the wrong channel Sorry all
<baz_> colorlessprism, nothing obvious except that my wireless network is listed twice, hinting that there are 2 connections - OH wait I can tell u this - when I click on the wireless taskbar icon, it shows 2 separate networks - one is ralink one is intel
<barbarella> federico_:so you are behind a firewall?
<colorlessprism> baz_, which one is your usb?
<sdk> federico_: Have you disabled your firewall and tried it then?  Or tried it from another system behind your firewall?  Just to be *sure* your privs are all sec correctly?
<baz_> u know i was just trying to figure that out
<federico_> how I disable it?
<baz_> colorlessprism, u know i was just trying to figure that out - if i unplug one it no longer shows those details
<sito> Does anyone know how to turn off the `has joined' and `has quit' messages in irssi?
<baz_> colorlessprism, whats a good way to check?
<barbarella> federico_:router or ubuntu box?
<roberto_> how can I inrease the font/window size for the login screen ?
<sdk> federico_: No idea.  if you don't know how to disable your firewall, how do you know it's a firewall problem?
<Jackson_> ask #irssi sito
<tjingboem> how can i convert all the files on a partition to be my home?
<federico_> It's afirewall probem cause I can run it on other machines
<sito> Jackson_: Thanks
<gorski> gecko mplayer fails to play quicktime, help
<colorlessprism> ok, unplug your dongle, open a terminal and type "sudo lshw -class network"
<barbarella> federico_:local you can?
<Nitro> Is there anyway I can convert all my files from Windows 7 to Ubuntu?
<baz_> colorlessprism, ok figured it out, the dongle is the ralink
<barbarella> Nitro:????
<hjdshjsd> Nitro: files are platform-independent
<Nitro> Oh ok
<TannerF> With wubi i can dualboot Windows 7 and ubuntu, right?
<newbie1> Can any one tell me how to access root recovery mode in karmic koala 9.10
<colorlessprism> ok, unplug your dongle, open a terminal and type "sudo lshw -class network"
<barbarella> TannerF:no
<colorlessprism> baz_,  ok, unplug your dongle, open a terminal and type "sudo lshw -class network"
<GeekSquid> tjingboem: explain, your home directory contains all the configs for all of your programs, and all the files and folders under it, do you want to grant permissions to a partition? different ways and means necessarry .. lots of questions, just sticking to proper proceedure is inportant
<TannerF> barbarella: oh?
<TannerF> What does it do?
<sdk> sito: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<Tophu> is there a way to switch out of ubuntu netbook remix into gnome in 10.04 without exiting the session and logging back in?
<federico_> yes
<baz_> colorlessprism, ok, doing it, brb
<roberto_> how can I inrease the font/window size for the login screen ?
<barbarella> TannerF:it runs on top of windows OS
<federico_> <barbarella> yes
<guntbert> TannerF: no, wubi is for installing ubuntu in "file" in windows, dual boot means you choose upon booting what OS to use
<TannerF> Oh
<TannerF> So like a VM kind of?
<Nitro> How come most of my games I try to play they usually do not run and it only runs the sound and changes my resolution?
<barbarella> federico_:that's why, local only
<debjit> I cannot see any updates from gwibber...what can be the issue here
<guntbert> !wubi | TannerF
<ubottu> TannerF: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hjdshjsd> how can I get program source for some package?
<crimsun> hjdshjsd: apt-get source <binary package name>
<sdk> federico_: Please try this one more time:  GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'monty'@'%' ->     WITH GRANT OPTION;
<onetinsoldier> federico_: you can try the following if you like, as the root user (sudo -i) this can be done all in one line to stop the firewall. got this from fwbuilder docs iirc...
<edbian> TannerF: I disagree.  It is only simple if it works flawlessly which it usually does not.  Trying to fix problems in wubi is generally HARD.
<guntbert> TannerF: many supporters here do advise to not use wubi - I have no experience with it
<TannerF> okay
<hjdshjsd> apt-get source it just download some archives and dies with an error :(
<onetinsoldier> federico_: iptables -F; iptables -X; iptables -t nat -F; iptables -t nat -X; iptables -t mangle -F; iptables -t mangle -X; iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT; iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT; iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<federico_> <sdk>: I did that
<edbian> TannerF: Have fun messing with it but don't ask me to help you! :)
<tjingboem> GeekSquid i have problems with ubuntu finding my home dir. also i copied a lot from a windows partition. I want all these files to be accessible by me
<baz_> colorlessprism, alright lots of stuff, what do u wanna know
<debjit> How can I see notifications using gwibber in Lucid
<TannerF> Now, anyone know if 10.04 works correctly with the Lenovo G550?
<barbarella> federico_:when you do a netstat, does it say something like this 0.0.0.0:3306
<clrg> TannerF: I use it on my Lenovo T410, works great
<guntbert> newbie1: when booting - do you get the grub menu?
<TannerF> i've heard that Linux and lower end Lenovo's don't get along, their wifi driver doesn't work form what i hear
<colorlessprism> baz_, scroll to where it says *-Network wireless device, then look towards the botton and it should say "driver=<somename>
<federico_> barbarella: netstat, and what else?
<newbie1> yes
<newbie1> I select ubunut 9.10 and then it hanged
<sdk> Hrm.. back to my probl.. trying to switch the 'primary' monitor away from my TV and to my actual monitor.  Any ideas, #ubuntu?  Radeon card on 10.04 with (ugh) catalyst drivers.
<barbarella> federico_:you can try netstat -ant
<clrg> TannerF: Then google your wireless adapter, and check whether it is supported. Alternatively, boot the live CD and check whether ubuntu recognizes your wireless card.
<arleslie> how do I scan for new hardware?
<guntbert> !who | newbie1
<ubottu> newbie1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TannerF> yeah
<federico_> <barbarella>, yes, it is a 0.0.0.0:3306
<TannerF> i'm gonna boot in a VM
<clrg> arleslie: If you just inserted it, try "dmesg | tail" or "tail -f /var/log/messages"
<guntbert> newbie1: in that grub menu there is a second line: "recovery mode" (or so) -- select that
<GeekSquid> tjingboem: did you copy it to /home/ ... or /home/username/  ... if sounds like you made some changes that messed up your permissions
<arleslie> clrg, it's not detecting my internal wireless card, and it detected it before the reboot
<barbarella> federico_:did you do what sdk said?
<federico_> I have done this in another pc with the firestarter and it worked
<clrg> TannerF: But that won't tell you whether your hardware is supported, since VirtualBox gives every VM the same hardware
<Leo_imp> Hi!
<TannerF> oh
<baz_> colorlessprism, iwl3945 - hey do u think it counts as a bug that if i switch off wireless, ubuntu completely switches it off for the whole system rather than for just that connection?
<arleslie> !hello Leo_imp
<tjingboem> GeekSquid, if i only remembered :)
<clrg> arleslie: Do you have some kind of switch, like Fn+F2 on Dell Laptops to turn it off? Make sure it is turned on.
<federico_> barbarella: yes, I did it
<debjit> how do I twitter notifications to work with gwibber
<Leo_imp> How are you?
<GeekSquid> !support | Leo_imp
<ubottu> Leo_imp: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<arleslie> clrg, it's turned on, it happens off and on and I'm in the middle of the dist update
<colorlessprism> baz_, probably not, since its counting them all as wifi, but we can try this
<guntbert> newbie1: in that grub menu there is a second line: "recovery mode" (or so) -- select that
<newbie1> there is no recovery option in 9,10 it was in 9.04
<barbarella> federico_:are you try to connect a the computer from the same ip range, and can you ping the ubuntu box
<Tophu> ok IO have sort of a double question ... 1) is it posible to get compiz working in UNR so I can have the netbook interface and still have the cube desktop? 2) if that is not possible then is it possible to exit out of UNR mode without logging out of the session (I want to start out in UNR and then after a few apps have launched leave it and go back to gnome without losing the apps I have launched)?
<clrg> arleslie: I guess the dist-upgrade tried to update your driver. The connection got severed during that process, naturally. Did you complete the upgrade or were you forced to reboot during?
<Pirate_Hunter> i've got a database in mysql that seems to have  a password but I don't know what it is, how can I go about resetting it or finding out what it is?
<gorski> gecko-mediaplayer fails to play quicktime, help
<GeekSquid> Tophu: simple answer no
<federico_> yes, i'm testing on the LAN
<Monotoko> Pirate_Hunter, use mysqladmin
<Tophu> thank you geek I was hoping I could just kill it by pid
<Tophu> but if not that's cool
<barbarella> federico_:did you installed a firewall application?
<baz_> colorlessprism, what r u thinking? disabling the built-in one somehow?
<colorlessprism> baz_,  we can stop ubuntu from using the driver type "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" scroll to the bottom and add "# wirelessdriver" then below that line "blacklist iwl3945" and save then reboot
<barbarella> federico_:did you install a firewall application?
<Monotoko> Pirate_Hunter, or use this: http://www.howtoforge.com/reset-forgotten-mysql-root-password
<clrg> gorski: Did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Pirate_Hunter> Monotoko, huh I can log into mysql in cli and phpmyadmin the problem is the database that was created, would like to retrieve the password it
<sdk> federico_: So, you have sysA and sysB.  Both are running MySQL svr.  You can 'mysql -u <someuser>' from: sysA to sysA, sysB to sysB, sysB to sysA, but NOT sysA to sysB?
<gorski> clrg yes
<Monotoko> Pirate_Hunter, ahhh sorry i misunderstood
<blendmaster1024> hey all, i want a seperate background for the gnome panel notification area. i want this seperate background to move with the notification area. as far as i know, the NA is not able to do this at the moment. i got the source of gnome-panel to modify it, but i don't quite know gtk well enough to do this. any pointers?
<guntbert> !who | newbie1
<ubottu> newbie1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pirate_Hunter> Monotoko, no worries
<frankS2> smoothoperator
<baz_> colorlessprism, hmmm... if te dongle had the same chip, then this would not work right?
<colorlessprism> baz_, if you dont like the result you can open the blacklist again and remove it
<arleslie> clrg, I'm having to manually update because I rebooted during the auto update, so I finnaly got it working well enought to boot so now I ran the upgrade manager and it wanted to finish it
<federico_> <sdk>: exactly
<arleslie> clrg, but I'm just going to reboot and see if it'll find the wireless card again
<baz_> colorlessprism, u are right, its not that i'm nervous things would break, it just doesn't feel like a nice clean solution, you know
<guntbert> newbie1: do you have many lines in that menu? did you disable display of the recovery lines?
<colorlessprism> baz_, plug the dongle back in and type the "sudo lshw -class network" to find out
<baz_> colorlessprism, ok
<Meksi> I'm writing this  without a tear in my eye. I'm using Windoews now because WIRELESS INTERNET in ubuntu doesn't work. It doesn't let me check off wireless
<Meksi> why
<sdk> federico_: and from sysB nmap will return an open port on 3306?
<sdk> on sysA
<harjot> why does apache create 6ish processes for itself?
<clrg> arleslie: Make sure update-manager is able to finish the upgrade correctly, otherwise I advise you to perform a clean install, since you might experience problems in the future due to the interrupted upgrade.
<sdk> federico_: lemee restate that...
<Xchatter> For anyone - went thru recent update and it failed to fetch 4or5 files and when PC rebooted it just goes into sleep mode without booting up to Ubuntu.  Advice?
<guntbert> harjot: ask in #httpd please
<clrg> harjot: In order to use your CPU efficiently.
<roberto_> how can I inrease the font/window size for the login screen ?
<baz__> colorlessprism, the dongle uses sky2
<federico_> no, I've realized that with the comand telnet 192.168.2.140 3306
<hjdshjsd> Meksi: because working with wireless devices isn't something Linux was designed for
<roberto_> or even, give me a clue -- what is the name of the login screen application ?
<phillipsjk> Is there a reason Youtube is insisting on a flash player? I could swear HTML 5 video was working on the live CD when I testes it the other day.
<colorlessprism> baz_, then this should work just fine
<sdk> and from sysB '$nmap sysA' returns 3306 as an open port?
<guntbert> hjdshjsd: thats simply nonsense
<harjot> clrg: ok thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<sdk> federico_: does nmap see ANY ports on sysA
<federico_> no, I've realized that with the comand telnet 192.168.2.140 3306      it says     telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<clrg> phillipsjk: Did you enable html5?
<colorlessprism> hjdshjsd, whered you hear that
<phillipsjk> clrg: it's not automatic?
<Meksi> I need help connecting to internet!
<Meksi> Ubuntu doesn't work now for internet!
<Meksi> !
<sdk> Meksi: I see you loud and clear. :-D
<Meksi> OK software development kit.
<clrg> phillipsjk: Not that I am aware of. Try http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Meksi> But no one knows?
<barbarella> federico_:and mysql is listening to 0.0.0.0
<federico_> yes
<lee_> hello
<federico_> the port is not open
<federico_> the telnet says  telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Co
<federico_> nnection refused
<clrg> federico_: Or there is no telnet server listening.
<barbarella> federico_:have you something like iptables in /etc/init.d?
<guntbert> lee_:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<barbarella> federico_:or firewall?
<blendmaster1024> ahem: hey all, i want a seperate background for the gnome panel notification area. i want this seperate background to move with the notification area. as far as i know, the NA is not able to do this at the moment. i got the source of gnome-panel to modify it, but i don't quite know gtk well enough to do this. any pointers?
<hjdshjsd> Linux was designed for low-end server solution. for text processing, with Unix legacy. that's all
<howefield> ignore -channels #mwsf
 * phillipsjk wonders what he was smoking; Firefox does not even support the h.264 video codec.
<arleslie> clrg, it finds the wireless adapter and finds the driver but network manager and iwconfig cannot find it
<clrg> blendmaster1024: Maybe you should ask a developer.
<roberto_> what is the "not upgraded" part of the output from apt-get mean ?
<sdk> blendmaster: wow, that's annoying.  please wait at least 10 minutes between reposts.
<blendmaster1024> clrg, maybe i should ask on a busy channel so i can find a developer.
<Meksi> :(
<guntbert> hjdshjsd: please read / listen and don't spread disinformation
<jean-pierresainf> fyi
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: do you have any exact error message you can show?
<clrg> arleslie: Do you see your wireless interface with ifconfig -a ?
<sdk> blendmaster1024: Or mabe you could realize that this is NOT the appropoiate channel for your question.
<colorlessprism> hjdshjsd, i dont know where you read that but it is not at all correct
<arleslie> clrg, no
<Cube``> hey. i have an asus eee 1000he. i got easy pease on it, but would like to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04. apart from the n
<Cube``> oops
<jean-pierresainf> I have finally succeeded in installing 9.10 with LVM using live CD
<blendmaster1024> sdk, you have a better channel? i didn't, so i came here.
<onetinsoldier> jean-pierresainf: yeah! congrats :-)
<jean-pierresainf> anyone interested in the steps
<Cube``> apart from the remix screen, which im not going to use, are there any reasons to use the netbook edition?
<jean-pierresainf> :-)
<roberto_> onetinsoldier: it's not on error, on success, where it says "0 upgraded, 10 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded." -- what are those 7 ?
<federico_> barbarella: there is nothing
<clrg> arleslie: Then how do you tell that the driver is loaded and finds your wireless network card?
<jean-pierresainf> thanks
<colorlessprism> jean-pierresainf, YEAH!!
<arleslie> clrg, system logs
<jean-pierresainf> ok
<Wicked> anyone else having issue with flash on 10.04? since upgrading to 10.04...i can no longer control flash videos with my mouse...like on youtube clicking the pause button does nothing....its really annoying to not be able to control the videos
<psusi> jean-pierresainf, not that hard, just have to install the lvm2 package and set up the volumes on the command line before installing ;)
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: it means there are seven packages that have a newer version that could be installed
<jean-pierresainf> I have a place to publish them at TALK 2 EXPERTS
<jean-pierresainf> but would like a Ubuntu place
<clrg> arleslie: Please do "cat /var/log/messages | tail -n 100 | pastebinit" for me, so that I can check them out
<jean-pierresainf> as well
<UnknownFearNG> Wicked: not having any issues on my end. Did you install the non-free flash?
<psusi> I've been liking lvm lately... was nifty being able to pick up my root fs and migrate it over to the new ssd on the fly while running the system from that root
<jean-pierresainf> do you know where
<Cube``> hey. i want to install 10.04 on my 1000he netbook. apart from the netbook screen, which i dont want to use, would there be any other reasons to install the netobok edition, or can i just install the normal one? can i install the normal one and add the maximizer-daemon afterwards?
<baz_> colorlessprism, rebooting :)
<oCean_> jean-pierresainf: register with ubuntu forums, create your howto there
<colorlessprism> baz_, good luck
<jean-pierresainf> ok
<Wicked> UnknownFearNG, yea. ive never experiences this before...flash is working ok...i just cannot interact with anything flash.
<jean-pierresainf> I will
<sdk> Kk, see you all..  ahve to roll out.  Peace,
<jean-pierresainf> thanks
<phillipsjk> clrg: I think I figured it out: Youtube was working without flash After installing various things to get DVD play-back to work (Wubi install, not Live CD)
<roberto_> onetinsoldier: ooh ty :)
<Meksi> I cannot connect to the internet in Ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<duffydack> Wicked,  are you 64bit ?
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: sure. you want to try to get them to install?
<Wicked> duffydack, yea
<colorlessprism> Meksi, can you connect from a LiveCD
<Wicked> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<debjit> I cannot see any notifications for gwibber...any help
<roberto_> onetinsoldier: upgrade --kinda figured :)
<roberto_> onetinsoldier: I'm good
<hjdshjsd> Meksi: more details ffs
<katano> Hello everybody!!!
<onetinsoldier> roberto_: ok, roger. cool :)
<Meksi> COLORLESSPRISM:whats that
<duffydack> Wicked,  try the 64bit beta, works a champ here..
<barbarella> federico_:so ther is no firewall running and no router between the boxes?
<UnknownFearNG> Wicked: and YouTube is an issue? I had this with 9.10 when I installed Flash. What I did was I went on the Adobe website and downloaded the Flash player instead of usin non-free. Not sure if it would work for you or not
<clrg> phillipsjk: That doesn't make any sense to me, but I'm glad your problem is solved.
<roberto_> what is the name of the login screen application ?
<clrg> !ask | katano
<ubottu> katano: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<colorlessprism> Meksi, did you download the ISO from ubuntu and burn it to a disk?
<phillipsjk> clrg I may have installed a codec pack.
<Wicked> duffydack, 64bit beta? like straight from adobe?
<vistakiller> hi
<Seveas> hello vistakiller
<vistakiller> i just buy a dell inspiron 1011
<baz_> colorlessprism, so it half worked - it now nicely shows only the dongle - but I guess a conflict wasn't the problem, because it still tries to connect but never estasblishes a connection :(
<clrg> phillipsjk: For h.264? I see what you mean. That might have been the issue. Try installing the same codecs on the system where it is not working then.
<vistakiller> everything works fine expect plymouth ofcourse
<duffydack> Wicked, yeah.  there is a ppa also https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<vistakiller> but i think i have very low life of battery
<federico_> barbarella: UEC
<duffydack> Wicked,  I know its only 1 file to copy over but having a ppa just keeps it easy to update
<vistakiller> is better to remove pm-utils-powersave-policy and replace it with laptop-tools?
<Wicked> duffydack, ah nice. with flash being so crappy and vulnerable....using a repository would be nice...so i dont have to track flash updates and all that jazz
<Wicked> duffydack, bingo :)
<colorlessprism> baz_, type "sudo lshw -class network" to see if the dongle is all that shows
<barbarella> federico_:and you did do GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON database.* TO name@iprange IDENTIFIED BY 'password database' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<baz_> colorlessprism, must be a problem with ubuntu and the dlink dwa-160
<federico_> yes
<x_> I'm trying to force the version of plymouth in synaptic and it won't let me fall back to the original one that's included in Lucid.
<baz_> colorlessprism, ok, brb
<clrg> vistakiller: Do you have an ubuntu-support related question?
<Jaymac> i take it i am not the only one with this bug: if i use the indicator-me to set empathy to offline, it greys out all the other status options, leaving it showing "Online"... to sign back into empathy i actually have to use the empathy buddy list status changer...  can't find a bug report on launchpad
<duffydack> Wicked, works fine with HD vids full screen, but I have a decent spec laptop.
<federico_> the image is running in UEC
<phillipsjk> Clrg: I think the 6MB for xchat is about all the extra load I want to put on the server for a "live" session. I have a copy of the Flash 10 plug-in I can use.
<vistakiller> clrg yes i already do this
<Wicked> duffydack, right on. im gonna try that right now. thanks :)
<colorlessprism> Jaymac, i got so frustrated with that whole setup i uninstalled it
<vistakiller> i say if is better to replace pm-utils-powersave-policy with laptop-tools because in dell 1011 i have not good power managment
<vistakiller> the battery go down very quick
<clrg> vistakiller: How long, and what are you using your computer for when running on battery?
<barbarella> federico_:so you can't execute changes
<baz_> colorlessprism, they both show up
<vistakiller> is about two hours i but i read that is generic problem with most people that using netbook edition
<x_> I'm trying to force the version of plymouth in synaptic and it won't let me fall back to the original one that's included in Lucid.
<vistakiller> there is and a thread to ubuntu-forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9269260#post9269260
<clrg> phillipsjk: Go ahead then.
<colorlessprism> baz_,  i dont know then, maybe they changed how you blacklist
<vistakiller> the cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<vistakiller> give me 0
<vistakiller> this when is not enable the mode
<vistakiller> and i cant change it
<Daniturn3> ive tried to connect ubuntu to my wireless before and no one in here has come up with a solution that works
<bn2knowitall> anybody know how to really edit the 2.0 grub for boot order?
<guntbert> !enter | vistakiller
<ubottu> vistakiller: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<colorlessprism> baz_,  did it pick a new driver?
<onetinsoldier> x_: you mean an actual version difference? or you mean theme name?
<guntbert> vistakiller: how did you try to change it?
<clrg> vistakiller: Two hours is acceptable for a system like yours. Have you tried "sudo bash -s "echo 1 >/proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode"" ?
<ozzy2444> Anyone free to answer a question?
<Seveas> bn2knowitall, rename files in /etc/grub.d
<guntbert> !ask | ozzy2444
<ubottu> ozzy2444: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clrg> vistakiller: Make that "sudo bash -c "echo 1  >/proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode""
<vistakiller> ok
<Seveas> bn2knowitall, see /etc/grub.d/README
<baz_> colorlessprism, i appreciate the attempt! Well when I click on the systray icon it no longer shows the built-in network - which seems like something worked - let me check the driver, brb
<bn2knowitall> hmm i could do that but from what I have ready you can't change the grub
<x_> onetinsoldier: version difference...  I switched to a PPA version and now I can't switch back.
<ozzy2444> hmmm, well then. Where do the windows go when minimized?
<federico_> how can I turn down the firewall(iptables)?
<HouseKatZe> lol
<devin> any of you all know how to restore ubuntu's usplash? I installed kubuntu-desktop and kde's splash took over
<vistakiller> and what next?
<onetinsoldier> x_: oh, i see. have you gotten rid of the ppa from your software sources list?
<Daniturn3> ok i have atheos wireless card and i can not connect to it in ubuntu its says its disabled how do i enable it like i do in windows
<x_> onetinsoldier:  Yes.
<Wicked> duffydack, that seemed to fix this :)
<edbian> Daniturn3: Flick the switch on your laptop.
<sigmab3ta> I have lucid running on a desktop and a netbook. I am trying to setup ssh so I can access my desktop from my netbook. i am following https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . when i attempt to do ssh-copy-id i get an error message that the connection was refused on port 22. what am i missing?
<edbian> Daniturn3: Does the light for the switch work?
<Daniturn3> i dont flick a switch on my laptop
<clrg> vistakiller: cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<onetinsoldier> x_: ok. is the original .deb still in your /ver/cache/apt/archive directory?
<bn2knowitall> Sigmab, is it open on the netbook?
<LuckySMack> in lucid i setup a line in fstab to automount a seperate ntfs partition on boot. which it does. but i told it to set me as the owner with full read/write support. but after unmounting, editing fstab. adding /media/files with me as owner and chmod 777. then running sudo mount -a, root is still the owner and I am unable to edit the files on that partition
<vistakiller> permission denied to the sudo bash -c "echo 1  >/proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<edbian> Daniturn3: restart the computer
<onetinsoldier> x_: /VAR*
<guntbert> ozzy2444: do you meant the panel at the bottom?
<baz_> colorlessprism, for the disabled one it says "network UNCLAIMED" and it doesn't show any driver or additional details like it did before - for the dongle it shows all the details and the sky2 driver - it seems we disabled it successfully
<bn2knowitall> if you have a firewalled you may have that port blocked
<vistakiller> *sudo bash -c "echo 1  >/proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode""
<colorlessprism> clrg, i only return not 0 when on battery power
<Daniturn3> i press Fn + F1 in wondows and my wireless status option comes on
<vistakiller> wait to say what i have done until now
<onetinsoldier> x_:  /var/cache/apt/archives  ...sorry
<baz_> colorlessprism, perhaps just a problem with that dongle?
<edbian> Daniturn3: Does that turn the card on and off?
<arleslie> how do I override the killswitch for my wireless card?
<clrg> sigmab3ta: Have you started the ssh server? How about ps -ef | grep sshd
<Daniturn3> what do u mean the card turn on and off
<colorlessprism> baz_, i would think so, was the dongle pluged in on startup?
<sigmab3ta> clrg: on the netbook or on the desktop?
<edbian> Daniturn3: You know how some laptops have a switch that turn the card on and off?  Does that button combo do the same thing?
<clrg> colorlessprism: That the way it should be.
<barbarella> federico_:what does iptables -L say
<bn2knowitall> Sig, netbook
<clrg> sigmab3ta: On the machine you want to connect to
<edbian> Daniturn3: In any event I have a strong hunch that restarting the computer will make the wireless work.
<Daniturn3> yes it does well on windows but ubuntu it does nothin
<uzi__> lucid doesn't hibernate on my compaq-nx7000 laptop
<baz_> colorlessprism, yeah i tried that, plugging it before boot, not plugging it, plugging then unplugging, turning switch on and off, with reboots, etc.
<ozzy2444> guntbert, yeah kinda, when I minimize the windows disappear down towards the trash can. I have been just alt+tab to get back and forth
<edbian> Daniturn3: You need to load the module but I doubt either one of us knows the module name so we can't run the command.  If you restart the computer the module will be loaded.
<vistakiller> i try to edit the /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode with gedit but when i try to save it i have permission denied with root user. I try to go to root terminal and i have the same thing. I try to give this echo 5 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode . It works only until to try to reboot then again the command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode returns 0
<colorlessprism> baz_, lol ok check here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<clrg> ozzy2444: Add window list to your panel.
<Daniturn3> i have restarted my laptop many a time
<Alphos> hi :)
<edbian> vistakiller: "gksu gedit /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode"  ;)
<Daniturn3> and module what do you mean
<arleslie> !hello | Alphos
<ubottu> Alphos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Alphos> i'm experiencing a weirdness with ffox after upgrading from koala to lynx
<vistakiller> edbian i just say that i have done this :P
<ozzy2444> clrg, thanks can I google that?
<edbian> vistakiller: Sorry didn't see that before
<Alphos> arleslie i know the drill, patience young padawan ;)
<onetinsoldier> x_: you still here?
<edbian> Daniturn3: Modules are the linux equivalent of drivers.
<sigmab3ta> clrg: it is running on both
<arleslie> Alphos, lol I was just saying hi back
<colorlessprism> clrg, i installed laptop-tools from the software center and it accomplished what your trying to do for him
<x_> onetinsoldier: cache is clear.
<KinG`PiN> Anyone recommends Chrome over Firefox on ubuntu ?
<Alphos> when clicking on a link, for example in xchat or thunderbird, the link is opened in ffox
<Daniturn3> so i need modules for my wireless card
<edbian> Daniturn3: You can load them by running "sudo modprobe <moduleName>"  but we don't know the module name so we can't do this.
<xemacs4321> I need pointer to karmic pulse configuration, thankyou
<sigmab3ta> bn2knowitall: it's running on both
<clrg> ozzy2444: Right-click on your lower panel, where the windows should minimize to. Right-click on it, select add to panel, and then select window list.
<barbarella> federico_:have you done a iptables -F
<bn2knowitall> chrom has has some issues lately
<Alphos> but the ffox window doesn't come on top
<bn2knowitall> but i like it
<bn2knowitall> faster
<baz_> colorlessprism, hehe, well that was easy, its not supported
<Daniturn3> would i need a linux version of launch manager
<vistakiller> i cant set the netbook to laptop mode on. Is this a bug? Do i have to report it to launchpad? The strange is that bug is in a netbook edition and there the life battery is very important thing
<kubuntiano> Hello, guys I use Kubuntu and I upgraded to version 10.4 but I had many problems so I decided to update it again, so I created a partition (before I used the entire disk) and the partition I installed the new 10.04 and I transferred my data from a partition (the old) to another (the new one) now I need to delete the old partition and reunify the disc, as I do without losing new data on the partition?
<Alphos> still haven't figured a way to alter that behaviour, i just hope it's not a bug...
<colorlessprism> baz_, im sorry man, i should have had you check first
<onetinsoldier> x_: ok, just go here and down at the bottom left under where it says 'Architecture' you can download the lucid plymouth .deb
<sigmab3ta> clrg: scratch that it is not running on the netbook
<edbian> Daniturn3: Are you talking to me?  I don't understand that question
<onetinsoldier> x_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/plymouth
<baz_> colorlessprism, dwa-110, 130, 140 140/b2, 142 but no 160 dang
<mophead> Hi everyone. How do I restore audio to firefox 3.6.3 flash? video works fine, but not audio. I tried updating to APT on the adobe website, and that worked, until I rebooted my machine.  Then it stopped.  Any ideas?
<sigmab3ta> clrg: but i would think that's not the problem
<ozzy2444> clrg, awesome! Thanks, I'm out!
<roberto_> what is the name of the login screen application ?
<clrg> sigmab3ta: Have you tried connecting with a 'normal' ssh command?
<edbian> Daniturn3: Please being your statements with my name or personal message me.
<colorlessprism> baz_, i would google it
<clrg> ozzy2444: You're welcome.
<sigmab3ta> clrg: what would be a 'normal' command?
<vistakiller> any ide from anyone what i have to do?
<baz_> colorlessprism, yeah i'll do a bit more of that, thanks agian for the help tho
<colorlessprism> baz_, good luck man, i hope it works out
<onetinsoldier> x_: download that then you can try and install it on command line and see what happens
<Daniturn3> edbian: would i need ubuntu version of launch manager because thats what windows needs to be able to use Fn + F1
<Alphos> nvm, behaviour back to normal now after quitting ffox... still kinda disturbing though
<clrg> sigmab3ta: Something like ssh -l username mytargetcomputer
<Alphos> nighty :)
<colorlessprism> baz_, o gtg take it easy
<baz_> colorlessprism, u2
<edbian> Daniturn3: Ubuntu should be able to use your wifi without any outside software like that.
<arleslie> My wireless card is disable due to the killswitch and I've toggled my killswitch but nothing has changed, is there a way I can override it?
<edbian> Daniturn3: Did you try rebooting :)  I'm telling you I just saw a very similar problem the other day.
<bn2knowitall> Dan, Ubuntu won't for some outside drivers
<vistakiller> i think none knows about the problem.. do i have to bug report it to launchpad? this is an important thing to netbook edition. And i hear that if you install normal edition this bug is not exist
<Ubuntee> Holy shit
<Ubuntee> That's a lot of people lol
<clrg> !language | Ubuntee
<ubottu> Ubuntee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Beyecixramd> any good WYSIWYG HTML/CSS editor in GTK/XUL or even Java?
<arleslie> !language | Ubuntee
<arleslie> whoops
<Ubuntee> Lol
<Daniturn3> bn2knowitall: my wireless card is picked up just it says it is disabled
<sigmab3ta> clrg: my netbook can ssh to my desktop like that, yeah. and vice versa
<HOUbutu> thank you ubottu, i was gonna say the same
<barbarella> federico_:Try iptables -F , have to go now. Goodluck.
<edbian> HOUbutu: He's not a person ;)
<HOUbutu> i know that
<clrg> sigmab3ta: Then your ssh servers are working perfectly fine. I'll quickly check the tutorial you are following, hold on a sec
<Ubuntee> That's a lot of people
<bn2knowitall> Dan: what verion are you running?
<arleslie> My wireless card is disable due to the killswitch and I've toggled my killswitch but nothing has changed, is there a way I can override it?
<edbian> arleslie: PM me ;)
<sigmab3ta> clrg: i think that did it actually
<clrg> sigmab3ta: You don't want to use keys? Since that's what the ssh-copy-id command is for.
<sigmab3ta> clrg: yeah, but now that i did that, the ssh-copy-id command worked...
<sigmab3ta> clrg: i guess you have to log in once the old-fashioned mortal way?
<x_> onetinsoldier:   plymouth depends on libplymouth2 (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu2); however:  Version of libplymouth2 on system is 0.8.2-2ubuntu3~ppa1.
<ubuntu> which file system is good at recovering data when lost , deleted. and which survives better in system craches? i think its not ext3/4. is there any other file system that i can use to install *buntu?
<sigmab3ta> clrg: good thing they made a note of that in the howto...
<clrg> sigmab3ta: I guess the problem was that there existed no .ssh directory on the target machine. Once you connect to another box, the host key is saved in .ssh/known_hosts, so the directory is created automatically, enabling ssh-copy-id to work.
<clrg> sigmab3ta: I'm glad I could help you anyway.
<onetinsoldier> x_: roger... download that from website. if you just go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/ then you can do a search on package name. then click on the 'lucid' link and it'll take you to the page where you can download the .deb file
<ghaleb> hello, I don't know what I've done and the volume control icon on the notification bar went away, I tried to add it but it's not listed , any clue ?
<baz_> hey should i file a bug for this: when I switch off wireless using the switch on my laptop, ubuntu completely disables wireless in the OS so when I plug in my wireless usb dongle, ubuntu still has all wireless disabled
 * clrg wishes everyone a pleasant evening.
<onetinsoldier> x_: so, in other words... download the .deb for the 'libplymouth2' for standard lucid from there
<meowbuntu> hi what is the latest full final release of ubuntu
<x_> onetinsoldier:   Thanks!  I'm trying that right now.
<Ubuntee> 10.4
<LuckySMack> since installing lucid, i seem to be getting this warning a lot when installing packages from the repos: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<onetinsoldier> x_: you might have to get a few more also.. you're welcome
<Ubuntee> But 9.10 is much better
<LuckySMack> all my sources are enabled
<Ubuntee> Imho
<roberto_> is there a way to dump the gnome clipboard directly at the commandline? like clipboard --paste > my_copy_and_paste.txt
<arleslie> How do I change a device's status?
<onetinsoldier> x_: if you want to 'force' a package to install, i can tell you how. or you can look at then man page for 'dpkg'
<sheldon> playing rhythmbox uses 20% cpu (pulseaudio + rhyth): how can i use less cpu??
<meowbuntu> arleslie, depends on device
<vistakiller> ok i do the question again. I just buy a netbook Dell 1011. I have install netbook remix edition but the battery empty very quick. The command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<vistakiller> retuns 0 that it means laptop-mode off. I try to edit this file with gedit, nano, with root user, in root terminal in safe mode but always it say permision denied. I try to give the command echo 5 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode. It works until the reboot then again the command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode gives 0. The questions is. Is that a bug? Do i have to bug report it to launchpad? Is better to remove the new pm-utils-powersa
<arleslie> meowbuntu, it's a network adatper
<airtonix> !info xsel | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: xsel (source: xsel): command-line tool to access X clipboard and selection buffers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<x_> onetinsoldier:   The one question I have is how do I get the default plymouth theme back?  that seems to have been lost somewhere in this process.
<airtonix> roberto_, usage of it will be your research exercise
<meowbuntu> sheldon, try vlc mediaplayer, see if it any better, its not so good for music but great for video.
<meowbuntu> sheldon, if vlc uses less cpu then that says something
<onetinsoldier> x_: i'm not sure... trying to look
<meowbuntu> arok
<EricB> Hello
<sheldon> meowbuntu, pulseaudio seems using cpu resources (vlc or rhyth : same cpu usage if pulseaudio is the default output)
<x_> onetinsoldier:   gonna try rebooting now.  brb
<onetinsoldier> x_: i don't know. perhaps install 'plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo'? don't really know what the default one is. mine is ubuntu-studio
<onetinsoldier> x_: roger.. good luck!
<roberto_> ubottu: woah thanks :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meowbuntu> sheldon, y not try alsia sound or oss adn removing puls then
<meowbuntu> !sound sheldon,
<meowbuntu> !sound | sheldon,
<ubottu> sheldon,: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<krabador> hi, i've hard crack to speakers when i restart or shutdown lucid. i've all volumes less than 50%
<meowbuntu> !players | sheldon
<ubottu> sheldon: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<krabador> how can i solve this?
<roberto_> airtonix: xsel -o > my_paste_file.txt :)
<meowbuntu> !mp3 | sheldon
<ubottu> sheldon: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EricB> Hey, im getting a strange screen when i try to boot from the 10.04 CD amd64, anyone got any ideas about it its just a wierd rectangle = a circle with a man in it and it simply stays there
<meowbuntu> there you go sheldon happy hunting
<sheldon> meowbuntu, where can i find a guide to remove pulseaudio?
<meowbuntu> sheldon, i just gave you ubottu infomation
<roberto_> sheldon: try #pulseaudio (?)
<meowbuntu> also try #plusaudio or #alsia
<vistakiller> any idea anyone :(?
<vekkerlaszlo> hy
<vekkerlaszlo> I ask some help if it is possible
<vekkerlaszlo> how can i find ubuntu terminal using?
<onetinsoldier> vistakiller: what was the problem? just keep repeating it like every 5 minutes or so. maybe someone will eventually come along that might have an idea
<vekkerlaszlo> using help
<meowbuntu> sheldon, did you take a look at the 3 ubottu bits of info i gave you
<vistakiller> onetinsoldier i have write it two times until now
<onetinsoldier> vistakiller: roger
<vistakiller> i will repeat in a while for a last time..
<vekkerlaszlo> i'd like interpretering c/C++ code in terminál
<vekkerlaszlo> how?
<acicula> vekkerlaszlo, press alt -f2 and type gnome-terminal in the popup menu
<acicula> vekkerlaszlo, to compile you need a compiler, for example gcc
<acicula> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vekkerlaszlo> compile
<onetinsoldier> !info codeblocks | vekkerlaszlo
<ubottu> vekkerlaszlo: codeblocks (source: codeblocks): Code::Blocks integrated development environment (IDE). In component universe, is optional. Version 8.02-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 4096 kB, installed size 10604 kB
<cmpsalvestrini> *sigh* why o why dows xscreensaver start right after I make it unblank...
<vekkerlaszlo> ok i try
<vekkerlaszlo> thank
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<DarqWolff> Excuse me, #ubuntu
<cypher_> русско язычные есть ?
<acicula> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DarqWolff> I has a request for a favor
<acicula> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cmpsalvestrini> any ideas / suggestions?
<DarqWolff> Nevermind
<cmpsalvestrini> For some reason, I seem to have a problem with xscreensaver and 10.04: Once I wake up the screen from a screensaver, it goes right back to the screensaver. What are my options?
<onetinsoldier> linux is here now!
<krabador> how can i solve this?
<krabador> hi, i've hard crack to speakers when i restart or shutdown lucid. i've all volumes less than 50%
<acicula> cmpsalvestrini, you mean like it asks for your password?
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<vistakiller>  ok i do the question again. I just buy a netbook Dell 1011. I have install netbook remix edition but the battery empty very quick. The command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode
<vistakiller> (11:58:53 μμ) vistakiller: retuns 0 that it means laptop-mode off. I try to edit this file with gedit, nano, with root user, in root terminal in safe mode but always it say permision denied. I try to give the command echo 5 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode. It works until the reboot then again the command cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode gives 0. The questions is. Is that a bug? Do i have to bug report it to launchpad? Is better to re
<Salvad1> You should use the Gnome one, cmpsalvestrini.
<acicula> !powersave
<cmpsalvestrini> acicula: no, what I mean is, after I get out of a screen saver, the screensaver restarts immediately.
<ubuntu> how can i boot from ram instead of live cd. i mean copy all data to ram?
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: what happens if you move your mouse when the screensaver is going?
<acicula> ubuntu, you mean usb stick?
<cmpsalvestrini> onetinsoldier: I go back to the desktop and then immediately afterwards the screensaver starts again.
<Salvad1> Is there some bios that let You boot from RAM?
<ubuntu> acicula:  no
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: have you taken a look at the options here? --> System --> Preferences --> Screensaver
<RockHamOre> Beer is nice. Its got all the antioxidants <(
<mknarr1> Salvad1,  not that i know of
<RockHamOre> :)
<hjdshjsd> you should not redirect people to #ubuntu-ru, because that channel requires registration
<lee_> ubuntu: you mean to boot from your computer's OS instead of your live cd?
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: in those options how long is the timeout for the screensaver set to?
<cmpsalvestrini> onetinsoldier: it's set to blank at 3 minutes
<acicula> hjdshjsd, many channels do
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: hmmm, i don't know
<ubuntu> lee_:  use ram as live cd.
<jack__> help
<Salvad1> If You use the Gnome desktop, try to use its programs instead of another ones, cmpsalvestrini.
<cmpsalvestrini> onetinsoldier: is it possible that I have two instances of xscreensaver running?
<ubuntu> to make ram do the work that live cd does
<jack__> can't access windows drive
<leftiness> I'm new to VirtualBox... I've got a vm created, base memory 384 mb, ubuntu studio .iso mounted as the CD. I boot the vm and try to install, but it goes black except for an underscore in the top left corner. Conky shows my processor is maxed; is it just having trouble running, or did I do something wrong?
<cmpsalvestrini> Salvadl: I like xcsreensaver better because it lets me customize my screen savers
<lee_> ubuntu: I doubt seriously there is a way to do that.  I've been studying a lot about a computer because I'm thinking about making my own OS, and a computer checks the CD Drive on startup before it does anythin
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: don't know. try taking a look at what is running with the following command or use something like 'htop' --> pas aux
<ubuntu> lee. ok
<ubuntu> thx
<jack__> help
<acicula> lee, Ubuntee you can boot, make a ramdisk, and dump an fs from the cd on there and boot it
<lee_> ubuntu: if there's nothing in the cd drive the computer boots from a place in the front of the hard drive.  That's just how it works.
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: sorry. that command is supposed to be --> ps aux
<acicula> so its possible, though not really sure why you would want to?
<mknarr1> leftiness, try increasing the amount of ram you gave to the vmachine
<arleslie> lee_, that is not true, BIOS tells what to check for when booting
<leftiness> mknarr1: Will do.
<xpike> how do I install the libflashplayer.so firefox plug in
<acicula> xpike, drop it in .mozilla/plugins
<acicula> in your home
<Lord-Readman> Hello, on a fresh install of 9.10 my built in mic worked perfect yet on 10.04 it has stopped and there is Mic1, Mic2 etc where as before it was just Mic
<Lord-Readman> can anyone help?
<onetinsoldier> xpike: or, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<mknarr1> Lord-Readman,  have you checked that the audio driver is working properally ?
<isaac_> I have Karmic and Ubuntu Software Center, Hardware Drivers, System Testing, and Update Manger fail to load. Do you recommend OS reload from fresh download?
<cmpsalvestrini> onetinsoldier: indeed I have a duplicate instance of xscreensaver running
<leftiness> mknarr1: Up to 450 mb, and still no effect; the installer says it only needs 32 mb ram...
<Lord-Readman> mknarr1, as in test system?
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: oh
<mknarr1> Lord-Readman, sec
<cmpsalvestrini> now the question is: how to see where does the duplicate xscreensaver load...
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: you can probably use ... kill -15 <pid> ...to kill one of them
<onetinsoldier> cmpsalvestrini: pid being the process id number
<snowrichard_> i started this upgrade to the new version on friday.  I just got back in town and its still not done lol
<kekeke> guess what
<Guest94302> hello in ubuntu 10.04 firefox is not possible install addosns why ?
<kekeke> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<mknarr1> Lord-Readman, i ment have you checked that the drivers for your sound card/ chipset audio are installed / functioning properally ?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Lord-Readman> I have not checked as in type commands to find it, but it plays music and everything fine.
<Guest94302> hello in ubuntu 10.04 firefox is not possible install addosns why ?
<c0vert> Guest94302: yes it is
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I thought I solved my flash-kills-firefox-problem, but now FF is crashing again when opening a video page (f.e. a youtube vid). It happens since upgrade to 10.04 and was solved by deactivating one of the 2 flash plugins in the addons menu
<Lord-Readman> mknarr1, I have however been playing in alsamixer but I just cannot select my mic (or one that works) so it must not be installed properly in 10.04
<spydon> My webcam works with cheese and between amsn clients but not between amsn and the normal msn client
<lucacerciazza> ciao
<mknarr1> Lord-Readman,  hmmm not sure man im still kinda new to linux so all i can say is check out    http://ubuntuforums.org
<lucacerciazza> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<lucacerciazza> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yourmghq> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it will not connect to my wireless network, it doesnt even list it. How do i fix?
<duffydack> Matisse, remove the flashplugins (purge) and install flashplugin-nonfree or the 64bit version if you are running 64bit https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<Inase_Moriyaku> anyone here know anything about removing plugins from Rhythmbox?
<enos> i just upgraded to 10
<DanaG> "Error: /home/dana/.byobu/profile file exists, but is not ".
<DanaG> I get that error when I try to change colors in byobu.
<enos> and now my bluetooth mouse is not acknowledged
<DanaG> Note that that's verbatim.
<boss_mc> I'm having some problems with xchat not connecting properly (It gets to *** found your hostname then stops) can anyone think of any reasons for this?
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: you mean there's a just a delay? or you never ever connect with xchat?
<isaac_> I have Karmic and Ubuntu Software Center, Hardware Drivers, System Testing, and Update Manger fail to load. Do you recommend OS reload from fresh download?
<yourmghq> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and it will not connect to my wireless network, it doesnt even list it. How do i fix?
<boss_mc> onetinsoldier, it just never connects, reconnecting sometimes fixes it (hence me being on now...)
<phillipsjk> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Inase_Moriyaku> anyone here know anything about removing plugins from Rhythmbox?
<GeekSquid> isaac_: open a terminal and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> hi, i've hard crack to speakers when i restart or shutdown lucid. i've all volumes less than 50%
<krabador> how can i solve this?
<Nitro> Does anyone know of a tutorial on how to install Teamspeak 3 onto Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: hmm. i'm not sure. usually it's just a delay for me, due to port 113 being closed by my firewall
<arleslie> Nitro, teamviewer has a beta for linux
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: but i connect every time
<Nitro> Not teamviewer, Teamspeak
<Nitro> Voice Chat program
<arleslie> Nitro, whoops miss read it
<Nitro> Ok
<Oer> Inase_Moriyaku, removing pluginn, first disable it from the menu
<isaac_> GeekSquid: Nothing happened in the terminal or the tools.
<Nitro> Once you uncompress a program in terminal how do you install it?
<jrib> Nitro: what are you attempting to install exactly?
<Nitro> Teamspeak 3
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: when trying to connect, you might want to run and watch a program called 'iptraf' and see if you see anything strange
<nerdy_kid> Nitro do chmod +x INSTALLER
<nerdy_kid> Nitro then do INSTALLER
<GeekSquid> isaac_: in terminal, did it ask you for password?
<isaac_> It did and then returned the prompt.
<isaac_> After the password was entered.
<Nitro> Ah
<coraxus> hi anyone know how to write /home/coraxus/Downloads/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin in terminal??
<Nitro> What file would be the installer?
<Nitro> The runscript one?
<krabador> hi, i've hard crack to speakers when i restart or shutdown lucid. i've all volumes less than 50%
<krabador> how can i solve this?
<GeekSquid> isaac_: strange, seems like you have a dead apt, or no clean sources.list... what does sudo apt-get update give you
<coraxus> ok thx
<Oer> Inase_Moriyaku, removing pluginn, first disable it from the menu, then remove it from /home/<username>/.local/share/rhythmbox/plugins
<ne7work> what is the different on wine or other partition install?
<isaac_> GeekSquid: It updated the computer as required of it. The command to upgrade also worked correctly.
<Inase_Moriyaku> if anyone here know anything about removing plugins from Rhythmbox, can you send me a Private Message please?
<ne7work> what is the different between wubi or other partition install?
<meowbuntu> anyone knos if lucid is running better than 9.10 as my old computer it ran crap on. 8.04 is best for older computers never stop supporting it.
<Vigo> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GeekSquid> isaac_: hmmm ... gksudo synaptic
<Vigo> just checking
<ne7work> mm
<ne7work> what is the different between wubi or other partition install?
<isaac_> GeekSquid: Functions by GUI request or terminal command.
<Oer> ne7work, wubi is inside windows, partition install is not.
<GeekSquid> isaac_: terminal
<erUSUL> ne7work: wubi use a image file in the windows filesyste, for the ubuntu partition, that make it fragile pone to corruption imho
<meowbuntu> hello any thoughts
<coraxus> coraxus@coraxus:~$ /home/coraxus/Downloads/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<coraxus> bash: /home/coraxus/Downloads/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: Permission denied
<coraxus>  anyone know what is wrong?
<Vigo> ne7work: WUBI resides in Windows, just like an .exe for more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
 * matcouto in one step to completely remove win7 from my laptop...
<erUSUL> coraxus: it has no executable permissions set ?
<isaac_> GeekSquid: It works either way. The version from terminal is running.
<onetinsoldier> coraxus: try... sudo chmod +x /home/coraxus/Downloads/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<isaac_> GeekSquid: "update-manager" and "software-manger" said module pygtk does not exist.
<onetinsoldier> coraxus: then try to run it again. you might need to run it as root(sudo).. i don't know
<erUSUL> coraxus: chmod +x /home/coraxus/Downloads/AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<erUSUL> coraxus: ok; good luck
<erUSUL> !pm | coraxus
<ubottu> coraxus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GeekSquid> isaac_: aaah, in synaptic search for pygtk and install those libs w/ubuntu logo on left side of right pane
<Nitro> Anyone know how to install Teamspeak 3 on Linux Ubuntu?
<jrib> Nitro: doesn't it come with instructions?
<Nitro> No
<Nitro> Not that I see of
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: what do you get? what do you have right now? like, just a .tar.gz file?
<Nitro> Umm
<Nitro> I got it
<Nitro> Nevermind
<Nitro> :D
<boss_mc> onetinsoldier, iptraf didn't show up anything too obvious
<mickster04> Nitro: http://forum.teamspeak.com/showthread.php?t=37941
<Vigo> Nitro: Is it in the Repositories?
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: ok :)
<dasen> Hi guys, does anyone know if there is a document with tips and tricks on making ubuntu faster?
<Vigo> Nitro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359232
<Nitro> Ok ok! Thanks :D
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: roger... i don't know. might try disabling your firewall and trying again. anyway, don't know really
<jrib> dasen: use lighter software I suppose...
<Vigo> !minimal | dasen
<ubottu> dasen: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<boss_mc> onetinsoldier, I've restarted my router and the connections seem a little stabler
<mickster04> dasen: theres loads of thing u can do, i don't think there are any instructions specifically for lucid, try googling and try the things they suggest, some things won't work tho...
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: oh.. interesting
<dasen> ok, thanx guys, I'll google it
<onetinsoldier> boss_mc: had it been a long time since the last time you rebooted?
<Vigo> dasen: That is one way to start, avoid or dismiss all the packages that you do not use now, they can always be place in later if you wish.
<GeekSquid> isaac_: any luck?
<isaac_> GeekSquid: pygtk is module that is not listed in Synaptic. I also failed to notice that there were errors in the terminal. "ImportError: No module named debian_bundle" was reported with the start of synaptic.
<ferran> hi to all
<ferran> and goodnight
<boss_mc> onetinsoldier, not really... and it's still not fixed fully
<onetinsoldier> isaac_: roger
<jrib> isaac_: pygtk is certainly in synaptic
<trism> isaac_: pygtk is provided by the python-gtk2 package
<tophu> is there a kind soul in here that could help walk me through http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=touchsmart+tx2 to set up my touchscreen. all the info is there I'm just having trouble following it
<ne7work> what is the different between wubi or other partition install?
<ferran> im have a littlle problem
<ne7work> please someone tell me
<ferran> i'm using xubuntu
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !wubi | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<GeekSquid> isaac_: libpygtk ????
<tophu> wubi is great you can install ubuntu from inside windows and then if you don't like it you cna uninstall it from add/remove programs like any other program
<jrib> ne7work: wubi installs ubuntu as a file on your windows partition
<ferran> i'm configure via gui xfce tools that when I turn off screen nothing happens
<ne7work> what is the different in performance?
<ferran> when I close the screen of my laptop, wifi turn off
<isaac_> The quick search isn't working so I have to go through the whole list.
<Nitro> Ok, well I got Teamspeak 3 to run but how can I get it to go in my menu and show shorcut on my desktop?
<ne7work> what is the different in performance with wubi?
<Inase_Moriyaku> if anyone here know anything about removing plugins from Rhythmbox, can you send me a Private Message please? I have a plugin that I need to remove from it, and I'm not sure of how to remove it from the system
<cmpsalvestrini> Success! Xscreensaver issue solved.
<tophu> ne7work, if you are installing 10.04 with wubi it will stil be very fast
<iamtechno> hey got a question: I just upgraded to 10.04 and every time I boot, I get an error about "Can not load stored moniter profiles" or something like that.
<GeekSquid> ferran: in system preferences power managment ... set lid close to blank screen, as suspend/hibernate breaks wifi
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: try --> System --> Preferences --> Main Menu
<cmpsalvestrini> iamtechno: try reconfiguring with dpkg-reconfigure? it's the only thing I can think of.
<ne7work> what is the different in performance between wubi install or default install
<cmpsalvestrini> ne7work: Native linux is much more secure.
<tophu> sooooo any kind souls out there that can walk me through a guide on the ubuntuforums? all the info is there I just need someone to help me interpret it
<isaac_> GeekSquid: No libpygtk. But there is libpython. Let me check for phython-gtk2.
<VCoolio> tophu: what walkthrough?
<ferran> geedquid
<BjornLopez> I have a huge problem with lucid lynx
<ferran> in my xfce my config is nothing when I close the screen
<iamtechno> cmpsalvestrini: I've already done that. Didn't work. Currently I'm running a know working xorg.conf from before I upgraded.
<tophu> VCoolio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1252492&highlight=touchsmart+tx2   it's for setting up my touchscreen for my tablet
<BjornLopez> it seems like ever other time I boot my computer it has to scan the damn hard drive
<ferran> in this moment im change the configuration to block screen
<GeekSquid> isaac_: something like that, I am supporting from my droid and don't have my system up now
<BjornLopez> Is this a common problem with the new Ubuntu version?
<ferran> another question
<tophu> it's all there but the guide if for all the last 3 versions of ubuntu and I'm finding it hard to pull out just the info for 10.04 to make the info usable to me
<cmpsalvestrini> iamtechno: in that cas I have no idea, never had such problems.
<onetinsoldier> BjornLopez: no
<Nitro> onetinsoldier: Ok I added it to my Menu but doesn't run the only time it runs when I got the root folder and launch it.
<lee_> well, having a touch-screen is uncommon
<BjornLopez> it was working fine before I upgraded
<ikonia> BjornLopez: only if you don't shut it down cleanly or cause corruption
<lee_> so I'd take a guess and say it's an uncommon problem
<ferran> virtualbox puel for lucid lynx?
<ferran> i'm downloading sh file for all distros
<BjornLopez> It is almost like black people worked on the upgrade
<cmpsalvestrini> ikonia: but an fsck at every boot? that's odd.
<VCoolio> tophu: I'm no use in this area, sorr
<lee_> hey hey hey
<lee_> watch it now
<iamtechno> cmpsalvestrini, Thanks though. Do you know anyone else or anyother channels I might try?
<Dougdoug4> Hey. When I try to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, when getting the 'Network Time from Server', the loaderideas? thing goes up to 142% and then just freezes, any
<lee_> we don't need any racists in here
<ikonia> cmpsalvestrini: not if he's causing corruption,
<Dougdoug4> Hey. When I try to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, when getting the 'Network Time from Server', the loaderideas? thing goes up to 142% and then just freezes, any
<Dougdoug4> ideas?
<ikonia> lee_: what are you talking about, no-one is being racist
<BjornLopez> lee_  I was just generalizing
<BjornLopez> not being a racist
<cmpsalvestrini> ikonia: how, though?
<BjornLopez> look at how african nations are run
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: i'm not sure i know what you mean for certain. have you tried putting the full path in there as the command to perform?
<BjornLopez> just made a metaphor
<isaac_> GeekSquid: Found python-gtk2. It says installed. I am reinstalling. And the GUI Update Manager just popped up.
<BjornLopez> sorry
<tophu> VCoolio: ok thanks anyway, I made a post on there in hopes someone could meet me in here and give me a hand... I was hoping to make a youtube documentary on my venture into ubuntu ^_^
<cmpsalvestrini> BjornLopez made an ambiguous comment is all
<Nitro> No, only the runscript.sh file
<travs> What do i need to get on ubuntu server (10.4) to install VMWare tools ? i did apt-get linux-headers-server build-essential
<DIL> must be mxican
<Nitro> onetinsoldier: No, only the runscript.sh file.
<isaac_> GeekSquid: That was the problem.
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: oh.. this is a .sh file eh?
<travs> anything else ? it fails to build vmmemctl
<mikelifeguard> How can I install just a few updates from lucid-proposed?
<ikonia> cmpsalvestrini: I can't think of a situation other than touching .fsck that would cause a scan on each boot
<Nitro> Yeah
<Nitro> onetinsoldier: Yes
<Slartibart> Is there a way to dump the screensaver lock screen to an image file?
<stefg> travs: you mean an Ubuntu guest system?
<travs> stefg yes
<VCoolio> mikelifeguard: enable the repo, install your packages, disable the repo, done?
<GeekSquid> isaac_: glad I could point you in the right direction
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: i'm don't really know ho you should put it in there. someone else might know
<mikelifeguard> hm, that's simple ^_^
<Nitro> onetinsolder: Ok thanks.
<mikelifeguard> thanks, VCoolio
<Nitro> Anyone know how to make a .sh file work in menues?
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: maybe try surrounding it with quotes
<katsuru> Guys,ihave a question regarding Emerald themes, They only change the windows ?? not the whole Ubuntu interface???
<lee_> slartibart: not sure, but if there was a way try a theme on http://www.gnome-look.org/ or try using ubuntu tweak
<onetinsoldier> i'm not sure
<ikonia> katsuru: emerald is dead
<yeryry> How do I stop/restart samba in lucid? SWAT doesn't seem to have any effect now..
<katsuru> ikonia, oh ok, whats the other options i have?
<GeekSquid> katsuru: emerald is no longer supported, ubuntu uses compiz
<ikonia> !compiz | katsuru
<ubottu> katsuru: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<VCoolio> Nitro: depends what it does; if it's cli, do for example 'gnome-terminal -e /path/to/executable.sh' as command for menu entry
<Nitro> onetinsoldier: No quotes do not work.
<iamtechno> hey got a question: I just upgraded to 10.04 and every time I boot, I get an error about "Can not load stored moniter profiles" or something like that.
<katsuru> thanks guys
<onetinsoldier> Nitro: roger
<travs> it fails to build vmmemctl (unable to build vmmemctl module)
<lucas_> hi there! I have a weird problem here, that is happening on my recently bough eee pc. Ubuntu does not seem to be able to connect to my cable modem via DHCP. I have a desktop that is working fine
<lee_> katsuru: compizconfig is a good thing to use for ubuntu if you're a beginner
<Nitro> VCoolie: Yeah it is a client,
<lucas_> (also with ubuntu)
<ferran> bye
<stefg> travs: actually build-essential and linux-headers should be enough. Another question is wether there'S much sense in installing the vmware tools on a (non-X) server. BTW you know JOES, don't you?
<katsuru> lee_,  i am already there at ccsm
<katsuru> just getting used to all of it
<katsuru> ;)
<stefg> travs: JEOS that is
<lee_> don't take much, ubuntu's fool-proof
<stefg> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos
<Slartibart> lee_:  Not sure how you mean? I *am* using a lockscreen theme. My account image seems to have the wrong size though, which is why I'd like to have that screen as a file and measure what size it should really be.
<VCoolio> Nitro: cli = commandline and you can type VC then <tab> to autocomplete my name (or any other)
<teqslamer> Hello, new user here first time
<gean1923> hello
<tophu> welcome teqslamer
<iamtechno> hey got a question: I just upgraded to 10.04 and every time I boot, I get an error about "Can not load stored moniter profiles" or something like that.
<travs> stefg: nope, is there any advantage to it ? I just want to setup a reverse http server with cherokee, tought i might give ubuntu/linux a try
<lee_> slartibart: that was a misunderstanding on my part, if that's the case idk what to tell you
<Nitro> Vcoolio: Sorry, I do not follow you.
<GeekSquid> !welcome |teqslamer
<ubottu> teqslamer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<teqslamer> Hey, has anyone had problems with ubuntu and the nvidia drivers?
<jrib> teqslamer: no, no one
<Slartibart> lee_: Ok, no prob
<ikonia> teqslamer: why don't you tell us your problem
<UltraParadigm> I borked my wine :-(
<VCoolio> Nitro: the menu thing or the tab autocomplete thing?
<Hans_Henrik> was just updating my 9.10 (desktop) to 10.04, and now ssh wouldn't auto-start.. bug, or supposed to be like that? (it was the desktop edition btw)
<lee_> ultraparadgm: um...whut?
<UltraParadigm> What should I do now that all my wine programs return "err:process:start_wineboot failed to start wineboot, err 11"
<Nitro> VCoolio: The menu thing.. I am trying to make Teamspeak 3 into my menu so I don't have to keep going to the root folder to start it.
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: sounds like a bug to me, did you find out why it didn't start?
<lee_> ultraparadigm: try uninstalling and re-installing it, it seemed to work on my computer and kept all my programs
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: nope. and i will have no physical access to it for about a week
<ChogyDan> Nitro: when I do panel shortbuts, I have to give full path names
<teqslamer> well with out the driver installed system works great but if I install and activate the driver system gets real flaky video flashes snow and eventually system lockup
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: are other services running?
<stefg> travs: JEOS is streamlined as a virtualization guest... and on reason that you can't install vmware tools is that you have no X applications on that server, so no mouse pointer or X-server integration neede or possible
<katsuru> Is there any Theme for compiz with Matrix look? dynamic Wallpaper and so on??
<Hans_Henrik> jrib: yeah, at least the apache web server
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: strange
<VCoolio> Nitro: if you normally go there in a file manager and click the file, do as ChogyDan said, enter /full/path/to/file as command
<UltraParadigm> lee_ Thanks, I will try that.  Do I need to remove any configuration files or anything?
<mattalexx> I installed ack (http://betterthangrep.com/) on my machine but when I call "ack something" it gives me a usage guidelines of another program. "ack v1.39 Copyright 1993,94 Ogasawara Hiroyuki (COR.)". How Do I uninstall the one I don't want and keep the one I do? Or how do I make "ack" refer to the search tool?
<Nitro> Owned.
<lee_> ultraparadigm: nope, just go to the terminal and type: sudo apt-get autoremove wine
<DIL> Nitro chown maybe?
<Eriol-kun> Hello, could someone help me out please? I'm kinda new to UNIX systems and Ubuntu and I'm trying to connect a fresh install of 10.04 to the internet through Wireless (But it's a Broadcom card and I've seen that these cards in particular have some troubles with the controllers)
<Vigo> I do not use Bluetooth for anything, can that package be removed without any system instabilities?
<lee_> and install it the same way: sudo apt-get install wine
<Nitro> DIL: What?
<jrib> mattalexx: how did you install it?
<stefg> !wifi | Eriol-kun
<ubottu> Eriol-kun: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<|Patch|> hello, i lost some icons .. the  one like a mail for evolution and pidgin .. and the one for sound volume...
<mattalexx> apt-get install jrib
<UltraParadigm> lee_ ok thanks!
<|Patch|> i mean the icons near the clock...
<jrib> mattalexx: what package did you install?
<Nitro> VCoolio: Ok here is the command: /home/brian/Downloads/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/'ts3client_runscript.sh'
<VCoolio> Nitro: without the ' ' things
<Eriol-kun> Thanks I'll try that out
 * |Patch| is looking for help
<jrib> !helpme | |Patch|
<ubottu> |Patch|: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Nitro> VCoolio: Still does not start up.
<iamtechno> hey got a question: I just upgraded to 10.04 and every time I boot, I get an error about "Can not load stored moniter profiles" or something like that.
<VCoolio> |Patch|: right click panel, add to panel, add 'indicator applet'
<mattalexx> jrib "ack"
<ChogyDan> Nitro: does it start if you put it into the terminal?
<Hans_Henrik> is there any good alternative to ssh (that can run simultaneously with ssh)? :p
<|Patch|> under add to panel is no mail symbol or sound symbol
<jrib> mattalexx: did you read the description?  You probably want ack-grep
<mattalexx> jrib, But it ended up inxstalling another packs than the one I want
<Nitro> ChogyDan: Let me check.
<mattalexx> Another package called ack.
<mickster04> Hans_Henrik: what do u wanna do?
<VCoolio> Nitro: normally you just click the file in nautilus or another file manager?
<Jon--> How do I locate where a command is again? ie *somecommand* clear would point me to binary for "clear"
<jrib> Hans_Henrik: I only know of dropbear
<stefg> !screen | Hans_Henrik
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<VCoolio> Jon--: which
<mattalexx> jrib, I just figured out that ack, the search tool, is called ack-grep on Ubuntu.
<mattalexx> Weird
<mattalexx> jrib, Oh, I see you just said that
<DIL> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dan_> Hello! Is there any way to install a Lexmark X4550 printer on Ubuntu 10.04?
<shawnboy> I can't believe I can't find the answer to this in the forums-- how do I check CompactFlash card for errors. Will fsck work? If so, what options do I use?
<fatbrain> Hi, when installing ttf-mscorefonts, shouldn't that give me tahoma?
<fatbrain> hrm... nvm
<GeekSquid> dan_: unfortunatly no, you can share it cfrom a windows machine... buy epson, or dell, or hp printers... they work w/linux
<stefg> dan_: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=lexmark+X4550+ubuntu
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: I _think_ fsck just checks the file system which checks the card indirectly.  There might be a program called badblocks that checks more directly
<mickster04> stefg: that kinda link is not useful here
<stefg> mickster04: no?
<VCoolio> dan_: lexmark is one of those companies that refuse to make the world a better place by supporting open source, buy something else
<mickster04> stefg: no, either give them a link you found on google, saying that you found it on google, or tell them direct...botty may also be able to help...
<RockHamOre> VCoolio: HP P100X printers are like WinModems
<shawnboy> ChogyDan, when I do fsck /dev/sdb1 it just returns filesystem type, # of files, and # of clusters.
<|Patch|> is there no other way to add the mail icon / sound icon next to the clock then "add to panel"?
<VCoolio> |Patch|: what other way should be more helpful? just move the stuff over there once added or
<mickster04> |Patch|: i think u could edit the files that control your panel, some kind of panel config, but add to panel is by far easier
<VCoolio> !restorepanels | |Patch|
<dan_> stefg: I already did that. I joined this channel as a last resort, not to find out that people in here can be ironic with newbies
<VCoolio> !restorepanel | |Patch|
<|Patch|> there is no mail icon or sound icon under "add to panel"
<mickster04> dan_: sorry about that
<dan_> Geeksquid, VCoolio: Thank you!
<ChogyDan> shawnboy: I just wanted to tell you about badblocks.  I don't really know how to use fsck, sorry
<mickster04> |Patch|: notifications
<dan_> mickster04: nothing to it
<ChogyDan> !panels | |Patch|
<ubottu> |Patch|: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shawnboy> ChogyDan, that's ok. Thanks for the tip. I've already found some info about badblocks. It may help me.
<RockHamOre> VCoolio: Lexmark always worked for me, maybe they have bought, and are using HPs Shitty Winmodem Style.
<VCoolio> ChogyDan: just when I found it ...
<stefg> dan_: to put it short: it's on the blacklist on openprinting.org, so no way. (google hit #3) not compatible with ubuntu
<ChogyDan> VCoolio: :p
<Vigo> shawnboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359232
<dan_> stefg: ok. thanks!
<micky_> Hey guys would ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso be the text install?
<|Patch|> nice that works :D now the mail and sound icon is back
<GeekSquid> micky_: yes, for 64bit
<shawnboy> I'll look at that. Thanks Vigo.
<|Patch|> but i lost all of my other apps.. but that not a big problem
<mickster04> micky_: for a 64bit architecture yes
<RockHamOre> VCoolio: Call support and piss on them some. I think that companies without brains should be shot on sight. Perhaps even BP :)
<micky_> Awesome thanks guys, tried installing the normal on my big screen TV but I get no signal
<Vigo> micky_: I think that is hold Shift , but I am not certain.
<|Patch|> thanks!
<mickster04> micky_: that wont be due to the install cd
<micky_> I see the base screen with the keyboard and the person with the circle
<micky_> really?
<VCoolio> RockHamOre: not sure if the support guys should be the mocking target though
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i do a dual-boot install of ubuntu and backtrack4?
<Vigo> shawnboy: You are most welcome, I hope that helps.
<mickster04> micky_: well if u get something then you're ok...
<micky_> I got that then it went black
<mickster04> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jussi> micky_: yes.
<Irok> I'm planning to install Win7 and Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Is it doable to have a common partition for Ubuntu home folder and Windows docs and settings for my user?
<micky_> I updraded from the last version, but alot of things we not workign  correctly, so I went for a clean install but had that problem
<mickster04> Irok: make a home partition using ntfs, and mayb
<justin22885> does anyone know how to get transparent windows like youd find on kde4?.. where the entire window, background of the window, borders etc are translucent?
<mickster04> Irok: but i doubt it can do both win and ubuntu settings
<RockHamOre> VCoolio: I know what i want and i can pay for it. If i see injustice on behalf of the buyer ima gonna git maddox!
<GeekSquid> micky_: i'd use the 32 bit version / better support, more options ... thatss i386
<Vigo> justin22885: That would be Eye Candy
<RockHamOre> Hell, im in the bmood
<Jon--> Irok: I would not recommend it.. You could use NTFS probably, but Linux likes their ext4 much more
<VCoolio> Irok: windows uses ntfs, I wouldn't recommend using that all the time; but yeah, symlink it or edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs or use mount --bind
<shawnboy> Vigo, am I missing something? That thread is about something called Teamspeak 3. I found nothing about CompactFlash card checking.
<micky_> Really?
<micky_> I'd like to get to use all my mrmory
<micky_> memory*
<jorn> does anyone know how to set the resolution and disable my second monitor (TV) on the login screen?  When my TV is connected I get a 640*480 resolution which looks really bad on my monitor which handles 1920xx1200.
<micky_> running VMWare and such
<Vigo> shawnboy: Whoops, two many replies. one moment I will fix it...
<Jon--> Irok: Just use a partition for data/documents and mount it in Ubuntu [NTFS], and use it on both OSes. I do this, as well as using Dropbox on both
<Irok> VCoolio: Ok, with that setup I need the following partitions: Windows, Ubuntu, /home, documents and settings, right? I then symlink between /home and Docs/settings?
<stefg> micky_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/#more-2982
<CaptinDave> hi closed the panel with the applicaltion shutdown and such on it, How do i get it back?? i`m new to ubuntu ..
<Vigo> shawnboy: USB mount?
<VCoolio> Irok: not /home, but e.g. ~/Documents and windows/Documents
<mpx> I just gotta say that I have no problems and I have no questions what-so-ever. So there :D
<Irok> VCoolio: Ah, ok
<micky_> Oh, wow my bad awesome thanks man
<GeekSquid> micky_: depends on what you are doing, really... side note, i'd like to use all my memory bit I drink too much
<shawnboy> Vigo, no. laptop built in CompactFlash reader shows up as /dev/sdb1
<micky_> hahahaha
<katsuru> i got a problem here, i installed Emerald cause i didn't know i should not use it, and now i cant get rid of emerald effects on my ubuntu :S
<stefg> micky_: but you should really consider going 64bit...
<Vigo> shawnboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB :> the commands to resolve that are mostly there.
<mickster04> CaptinDave: where r u from?
<katsuru> i mean my windows effects from a theme i installed for emerald
<CaptinDave> UK
<|Patch|> got another problem: xchat can't connect to a bnc server.. the server is ok. other people can connect to my bnc. but i try to connect and after a good start i always get the message Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<shawnboy> Thanks, Vigo
<mickster04> CaptinDave: merseyside?
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i force my ubuntu machine to boot from the dvd instead of the hdd?
<lee_> katsuru: uninstall emerald and the effects should go along with it
<jorn> katsuru : Just remove the emerald package with synaptic
<CaptinDave> greetingsmick
<micky_> Do you think if I install with the normal i386 I wont have the no signal problem, mabie I sould get the alt just to be safe
<katsuru> leeí am uninstalling now lets see
<carlll> can i get help starting a server?
<CaptinDave> i`m in Manchester..Mick
<VCoolio> katsuru: do metacity --replace also or after removing emerald you have no borders at all maybe
<linux_is_my_hero> micky_: d u have a 64bit machine? ive found my 64bit machines are generally faster with ubuntu
<stefg> linux_is_my_hero: usually that is a bios setting (some bois use F12 or F11 to select boot device)
<micky_> I have an I7 920 and 12GB of memory
<Wicet> I have a Celeron D computer which wants an i686-compatible OS - is there a way of installing Ubuntu Server on this machine?
<lee_> I've never tried emerald, but is it similar to compiz?
<GeekSquid> carlll: starting a service, or setting up a server?
<carlll> i have the server on my ubuntu computer
<blerk> how do i get the vertical voluem control back? :/
<onetinsoldier> linux_is_my_hero: on my system, i go into my BIOS and set it to boot from dvd drive first rather than hdd first
<micky_> I run windows7 and ubuntu on the multiboot
<jorn> katsuri : you should probably log out and back in... or hit ALT+F2 and type " metacity --replace " like VCoolio says...
<carlll> but it was mainly set for windows
<linux_is_my_hero> micky_: the i7 is 64-bit :-) and nice computer ;-)
<underdev> hi, i have a ubuntu 10.04 installed as my primary system.  I have also installed it on a virtual machine for the purposes of compiling  a library.  My virtual machine boots (practically) instantly, but my full install takes quite a bit longer, particularly between the login and the time the gnome toolbars are loaded.  Why?
<stefg> Wicet: sure... plain vanilla ubuntu server 32bit
<mpx> My ubuntu boots up in 7 secs. 64 bit is a waste if you got 32 bit with PAE enabled
<VCoolio> micky_: you need that memory for playin solitaire?
<katsuru> VCoolio, that helped Thank you ! , i still had the modified windows after uninstalling Emerald, but now the UI is back to normal with that ;) thanks mate
<Jon--> Is there an easy way I can configure my terminal so if the path it's currently on is really long, it only displays the last couple folders? ie /some/really/long/path/here$ becomes .../path/here$
<joyyee> i have
<GeekSquid> carlll: what server? Apache? Sql
<micky_> I run VMware, and I play alot of games, I like to keep my wow running and mabie go play another game as well,
<mickster04> CaptinDave: anyway, if you haveremoved it you may need to restore it...
<daftykins> Jon--: look into bash profile editing
<carlll> its a game called MineCraft
<daftykins> easy way, probably not
<VCoolio> katsuru: you would have noticed once you logged out and in again... but no problem now
<CaptinDave> reinstall 10.04 you mean?
<Jon--> daftykins: Is it there in the UI or do I need to do ninja stuff with ~/.bashrc?
<micky_> I just installed the new Nvidia driver on windows, major problems with it, had to roll back
<Vigo> Happy Mommy Day, I am out.
<stefg> Wicet: what yre you going to do with taht server? web? mail? files? storage?
<hjdshjsd> is there a GUI ftp client in ubuntu?
<morphix> hjdshjsd: gftp
<mickster04> hjdshjsd: filezilla
<jrib> hjdshjsd: nautilus, the default file manager
<Beyecixramd> good alternative to ubuntu (as in user-friendliness and well-supported) but lightweight?
<Wicet> stefg, basic SSH - IRC and stuff
<VCoolio> Jon--: make a two-line prompt, first line the path, second the prompt you like
<Beyecixramd> not Xubuntu or Lubuntu, please
<jorn> Is it possible to disable the 2. monitor for the Login-screen?
<Adrian11> I see there is a lot of talk but can anyone help me with ubuntu 10.04 regarding video playback problems ? I have VLC installed but sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn`t. What could be the problem ?
<jrib> Beyecixramd: use ubuntu with whatever lightweight apps you want
<test34> Beyecixramd, slackware
<katsuru> VCoolio, i enabled the Extra effects and my windows are there again o.O
<|Patch|> got another problem: xchat can't connect to a bnc server.. the server is ok. other people can connect to my bnc. but i try to connect and after a good start i always get the message Disconnected (Remote host closed socket). this not connecting begun after upgrade
<mickster04> Adrian11:vlc does give error reports
<lee_> can anyone here tell me what Xubuntu's specialty area is?
<jrib> !minimal | Beyecixramd
<Beyecixramd> test34: is it easy for beginners?
<ubottu> Beyecixramd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<micky_> Cant 64bit Ubuntu run most 32BIT ?
<hjdshjsd> Beyecixramd: lightweight distributions cannot be lightweight
<underdev> Adrian11: that's really not enough info to dianose a problem :)
<test34> Beyecixramd, yes.. and you do learn alot
<hjdshjsd> user friendly*
<Jon--> VCoolio: How? I don't see this in Edit -> Profile preferences
<jorn> lee : It runs XFCE - windowmanager instead of Gnome...
<Beyecixramd> hmmm... for lightness i meant RAM usage, not harddisk usage
<lee_> jorn: thanks
<Adrian11> Well i don`t know what can i say more? Once it works the other times it shows only black screen with the tone
<tar-> "sudo su mysql" doesn't work, any suggestions?
<VCoolio> Jon--: hang on, I had one
<Beyecixramd> the minimal installation won't fix anything
<GeekSquid> carlll:  http://www.worldofminecraft.com/node/830 howto
<stefg> Wicet: maybe look at hardy... 8.04.3 (or 4?) lucid isn't matured yet, and for that old box you won't need the latest and greatest kernel
<jrib> Beyecixramd: did you read the statement I made before that?
<Adrian11> there are no errors
<mickster04> tar-: what are yu trying to do
<katsuru> ok i cant get rid of a theme i installed for Emerald !? o.O
<carlll> GeekSquid: not the client the server
<Wicet> stefg, great - I check out 8.04 then
<jorn> katsuru : tried logging out and back in?
<jorn> lee : no prob :)
<katsuru> Jorn i will
<test34> Beyecixramd, if it use little hard disk it will probably use little ram
<Beyecixramd> jrib: for that, i would go with Arch or Gentoo. What i need is a well supported distro, with cool tools that fit the DE and are lightweight
<lee_> katsuru: if that doesn't work try restarting your computer
<tim> ubuntu 10.04 will open and allow me to browse software but will not allow installation, when I click install nothing happens.  My synaptic package manager is working and will install.  I don't even know where to begin looking for this.
<test34> Beyecixramd, try #linux
<underdev> Beyecixramd: this might not be appreciated, but even a trimmed down ubuntu doesn't seem to compete with light weight distros (RAM wise) like puppy linux or Tiny Core Linux
<tar-> mickster04: I'm trying to run the mysql_secure_installation script, but keep getting a permission denied error. which led me to try finding the user mysql's home directory (where i suppose it will try to write the tmp-files for my.cnf, and the easiest way i know how to find it is su it and do a cd)
<stefg> Wicet: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.4/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-i386.iso would be the one
<Beyecixramd> underdev: see? that's what i was looking for. Puppy Linux is my answer :)
<underdev> Beyecixramd: if you are really tight on ram, you might want to check out "lucid puppy", which uses the lucid debs
<VCoolio> Jon--: check my second post here http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=51818&p=4
<irokiller> lu
<Beyecixramd> underdev: oooh, cool :) thanks
<halkun> Augh
<underdev> Beyecixramd: well, you are asking on a ubuntu channel :)
<daftykins> Jon--: my experience with that is pretty limited but i'd imagine you need to edit the file manually ja
<tar-> mickster04: anyways.. i should be able to do a sudo su mysql when the account exists
<tim> corrected ubuntu 10.04 Software center will open and allow me to browse software but will not allow installation, when I click install nothing happens.  My synaptic package manager is working and will install.  I don't even know where to begin looking for this.
<lee_> tim: ah, yes. I had the same problem the first time I upgraded to 10.04.  What worked for me was to go to System>>Administration>>Users and Groups, and I changed my settings from custom to administrator and restarted my computer
<mickster04> !panels | CaptinDave
<ubottu> CaptinDave: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<halkun> I'm trying to set up my box here as a firewall/router
<Jon--> VCoolio: I found this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1616678/bash-pwd-shortening   search for "~/.bashrc" and you'll find the relevant post. Works beautifully =D
<Irok> What's the app name for the remote desktop viewer? I need to install it
<mickster04> tar-: i can't help u i dont use mysql, but we just need more info to work out how to help you
<underdev> hi, i have a ubuntu 10.04 installed as my primary system.  I have also installed it on a virtual machine for the purposes of compiling  a library.  My virtual machine boots (practically) instantly, but my full install takes quite a bit longer, particularly between the login and the time the gnome toolbars are loaded.  Why?
<mickster04> Irok: check out applications > internet > remote desktop viewer
<halkun> I can ping all the computers on the network, but I can't browse
<Beyecixramd> annnd... Mepis would be OK too... the only problem is that it uses KDE3... and that stuff...
<VCoolio> Jon--: cool, still, think about a two-line prompt, it's geeky ;)
<halkun> Well, I can browse from the server, but no other computer
<Adrian11> I am sorry to bother here but i have one more problem that is strange on Ubuntu 10.04. I have HP Pavilion and by wireless the internet goes a lot slower that usual and the button on the laptop(blue and red) that indicates ON and OFF is blinking non-stop. Does anyone know what could be the problem ?
<Beyecixramd> is there any chance to get a Ubuntu heart on top of Mepis?
<jrib> Beyecixramd: honestly, distributions only differ as far as package management goes.  You said you wanted something like ubuntu, so I'm assuming you like apt.  Now you probably have some favorite lightweight packages that you really like.  Install ubuntu minimal (yay apt!), then install the programs you like.  Then you'll have a lightweight, well-supported, apt-based system.  This is what I do anyway...
<tripelb> I want to get properties (freespace in particular) on my 2nd HD. when I go to computer and re-click>properties on the drive it tells me nothing - unknown
<Beyecixramd> with the software center, and stuff...
<stefg> halkun: is that the only purpose for that box? or do you need to do desktop tasks on it, too?
<UnknownFearNG> is there a way i can change my password for irc?
<tar-> mickster04: mysql is a user which runs mysql, it has an id and a gid, but i can't do a sudo su mysql to "be that user". In which scenarios can i not su myself to being another user?
<ikonia> UnknownFearNG: ask for help in #freenode
<tim> lee thanks I am listed as Administrator but another problem that I am having is that I cannot create new user accounts
<halkun> stefg: It's going to be an asterisk server
<Beyecixramd> jrib: it's not for me, it's for a friends computer
<lee_> can someone give me a list of all the *buntu's
<|Patch|> xchat does not connect correctly to a server. it always gets the motd but then Disconnected (Remote host closed socket).
<underdev> jrib: what's your ram usage with a base minimal install, may i ask?
<halkun> It will be headless when I'm doen
<Beyecixramd> lee_ Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Ubuntu are oficially supported
<tripelb> UnknownFearNG, you mean the passowrd for the registration of your nick? Make a new one it will send it to your email.
<halkun> I have pppoe set up and working
<lee_> beyecixramd: thank you
<|Patch|> xchat does not connect correctly to a server. it always gets the motd but then Disconnected (Remote host closed socket). Since i upgrade my system
<halkun> I have webmin also installed
<Beyecixramd> lee_ unofficially supported are OpenGEU, Lubuntu, and... Linux Mint afaik
<GeekSquid> tar-: mysql -u mysqluser -p password is the correct syntax to gain access to the sql cli
<UnknownFearNG> tripelb: yes, but how do i?
<jrib> underdev: never checked, I'm running a bunch of apps now (at 2.7 GB)
<lee_> beyecixramd: what about edubuntu or edbuntu....something like that...?
<underdev> jrib: gotcha
<halkun> I can ping my windows computer from the server 192.168.0.10
<tar-> GeekSquid: I'm not trying to access the mysql cli, I'm trying to let the mysql system account be able to write files in its own directory.
<stefg> halkun: hmmm, if it'S reasonably powerful i'd consider setting up a virtual guest with some specialized firewall distro inside it. i like endian a lot for that
<tripelb> UnknownFearNG, pm, is an offtopic question
<GhostWolf> hi all, is there a way to tell if my onboard soundcard is not working properly? some songs i play are a bit distorted and i know its not my speakers since i tested the songs on my other computer
<tim> I am having trouble editing my account type in 10
<Beyecixramd> lee_: oooh... yeah, edubuntu is also officially sponsored by Canonical. Is like Ubuntu, but with a special focus on education
<halkun> and the windows can ping the gateway
<yourmghq> Can someone help me figure out my ubuntu 10.04 wont connect to my wireless network
<jorn> lee : ubuntu for schools/students
<halkun> 192.168.0.1
<GeekSquid> UnknownFearNG: ask in #freenode
<lee_> jorn: thanks
<lee_> beyecixramd: thanks
<stefg> halkun: if you wan't an all-in-one solution i'd look at ebox, which is nice webgui for setting a box up as router/firewall
<skylar> hey, I tried watching a movie just now after I had updated to the new LTS, however now all actors appear to be blue.
<stefg> !ebox | halkun
<ubottu> halkun: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<GeekSquid> tar-: own dir, as in /var/run/mysql
<lee_> one last question: is there a *buntu geared twards programming?
<tim> ubuntu 10.04 I am having trouble editing my account type, I am the admin when I click on change, nothing happens
<Beyecixramd> stefg: Smoothwall or Redwall do a nice work too, but you need a dedicated machine
<halkun> I have webmin
<lee_> tim: if you're admin then it shouldn't matter
<underdev> lee_: they all are, really :)
<lee_> underdev: ok, thanks...
<Irok> How do I enable remote desktop via terminal?
<daftykins> tim: what are you changing?
<underdev> lee_: but there are no special dev distros of ubuntu afaik
<Beyecixramd> lee_: for a programmer i recommend Fedora for the easy way, Arch for the fast way and Gentoo for the hardcore linux-loving way
<halkun> It's like the routing isn't turned on
<stefg> Beyecixramd: right, but that 'dedicated machine' can be virtual.... that' how i run my home server. firewall inside VM, file- /mailserver on the host
<underdev> lee_: ubuntu is an excellent dev platform
<skylar> Anyone else have a problem with colors being wrong when watching a movie EX people are blue.
<GeekSquid> lee_: sudo apt-get install build-essential.   Installs everything for C programming/compiling
<jrib> skylar: are you watching the smurfs?
<tim> lee daftykins I can't change anyones account type and cannot add new accountw
<underdev> lee_: tcl/tk ftw!
<Beyecixramd> well, yeah stefg :)
<tar-> GeekSquid: I figure its own dir is in /usr/share/mysql and the /var/run/mysqld is just for pid-file and config-file, however I don't know where the mysql_secure_install tries to write its temp-files for the new and improved my.cnf file
<yourmghq> Can someone help me figure out my ubuntu 10.04 wont connect to my wireless network??????
<Beyecixramd> stefg: it's great how overpowered CPUs nowadays are and how we can use to run several OSes at once
<GhostWolf> can anyone please help me? i don't know if my onboard soundcard is working properly or not
<jorn> tim : no prompt for pasword either?
<tim> jorn:  no
<lee_> geeksquid: I knew that, I've been programming in python, and C++, I was wondering because I'm learning C and it's a real "doosy"
<DIL> i have win7 installed on one of my networked computers that screws with me seeing all computers some conflicts with samba | harken
<skylar> yeah Jrib, Darn I forgot the smurfs were blue/ sarcasm
<underdev> yourmghq: what's going on?  no one knows if they can help you until they know some details
<shimmr7> Did anyone else get mass-banned from #wordpress?
<yourmghq> Well, i just installed ubuntu 10.04 with wubi
<lee_> skylar: if you choke a smurf what color does it turn?
<yourmghq> I rebooted and went into ubuntu and tried to get wireless to work
<Irok> lee_: lol
<DIL> i have win7 installed on one of my networked computers that screws with me seeing all computers some conflicts with samba | halkun
<jorn> tim : and nothing happens when you hit "Advanced settings" on your own account?
<yourmghq> it is enabled but it does not display my router
<skylar> Purple I think, eventually they pop.
<h00k> shimmr7: this isn't the channel to check for that, please keep things on topic
<tim> jorn  you are correct
<halkun> no, my linux laptop isn't routing eather
<lee_> skylar: now, what if it were a purple smurf?
<halkun> it's like routing isn't "on"
<h00k> !ot | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<halkun> but I set up the interface... I think
<skylar> I'm stuck on that lee_
<skylar> Why don't you tell me.
<halkun> I have the firewall tured off so that everything is passed
<h00k> !ot | skylar
<ubottu> skylar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lee_> skylar: I have no idea, that's why I asked
<GeekSquid> lee_: agrew
<blerk> How do i get the old vertical volume control back that i liked a lot?
<epaphus2> hello all. How can I install or switch to classical desktop on a ubuntu netbook?
<yourmghq> So i have no clue how to make wireless recognize my router
<skylar> That sucks neither of us know, maybe I should track one down and see eh
<GeekSquid> lee_: agreed, fun times
<h00k> skylar: Please stop the conversation and keep things support related.
<xangua> epaphus2: install ubuntu-desktop; you can select it from gdm
<epaphus2> xangua, thats all? thanks
<LADmaticCA> hello. i'm having rendering issues with gnome-panel.
<underdev> yourmghq: have to tried a direct cable connect, to see whether its networking in general, or whether it's perhaps that your wireless nic isn't supported?
<zick> Hi i am new to ubuntu and I am currently running it in vmware, before I dual boot it with my win xp OS what should I learn?
<underdev> yourmghq: 1 out for my 4 wireless nics don't work
<yourmghq> Well it worked in ubuntu 9 series
<jorn> tim : that is weird...   Try opening a terminal and paste this into it :  " sudo users-admin "
<tim> jorn:  also may be related or un related, my software center does the same thing I see the programs click to install but nothing happens, not even the password box.  However my synaptic package manager does work, just like it is supposed to.
<lee_> skylar: track down papa smurf at six in the morning, he might be tired and purple from the previous night. then choke him...
<jorn> tim : You should check for updates and reboot your system
<h00k> lee_: Take the conversation elsewhere.
<tim> jorn :  have done that a few times... this is a crazy one
<lee_> h00k: fine...I'll just look it up on google...
<yourmghq> so what do you think under
<zick> anyone?
<blerk> nobody can help get the old vertical volume controls back ? :(
<yourmghq> so what do you think underdev
<UltraParadigm> lee_ I removed wine with that command, yet I can still run the wine command.  Apt get tells me that wine is gone though.  Might there be more than one wine installed?
<stefg> blerk: i think this is related to the theme you are using
<jolaren> Hey
<lee_> ultraparadigm: possibly, or traces of the old wine...
<Stonekeeper> hi. is there a statically compiled openvpn client anywhere? I need vpn to get to the net on ubuntu. thanks
<onetinsoldier> tim: what is the version of 'software-center' that you currently have installed?
<david__> helphelp
<hjdshjsd> UltraParadigm: dpkg -S $(which wine)
<jolaren> I just updated my server and now when I try to run screen irssi I get annot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<blerk> stefg: i use radiance light, i fixed it before by using the old applet, but its gone from the install and from the repo's
<Stonekeeper> or can someone tell me exactly what packages i need to download to make a dpkg -i openvpn work?
<tim> jorn:  that sudo users admin command did something  let me reboot and see what happens
<jorn> tim : update system first
<jorn> damn'
<ArmaX25> ola
<ArmaX25> alguem fala portugues
<ArmaX25> #ubuntu-br
<stefg> blerk: try running 'gnome-volume-control-applet' and see how that looks. the volume control inside indicator applet might be (mis-) patched to go horizontally
<onetinsoldier> Stonekeeper: what problem are you having getting openvpn installed? why can't you just use apt to install it?
<halkun> Ok, in order to route, I have to add rules to something called iptabes?
<arand> Stonekeeper: "apt-cache depends openvpn" Will likely tell you, but why are you not installing via repositories directly?
<swiftegz> hey how can i get my webcam to work on my 64-bit and im running 10.04
<arand> !firewall | halkun
<ubottu> halkun: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<blerk> stefg: i will thanks, according to this it should be vertical, its the default; http://www.hadess.net/2009/01/nb-it-doesnt-actually-look-like-that.html
<Ubuntee> Ew 10.4
<Ubuntee> I am not a fan of 10.4
<UltraParadigm> hjdshjsd, that found "/usr/bin/wine"   Do I need to remove that?
<Ubuntee> 9.10 is the way to go
<Stonekeeper> I'm on a dualboot netbook. i got osx connected via openvpn across my lan but i just installed netbook lucid so i cant get online to get the packages
<hjdshjsd> UltraParadigm: does dpkg say that it is a part of package?
<swiftegz> im lookin for advice not opinion
<Stonekeeper> if i had static compile openvpn i could connect to my work network and download the real openvpn ;-)
<blerk> stefg: it works, but the icons are all wrong, i guess i have to get used to ubuntu switching it with each release :(
<CloudMonkee> Ubuntee, yah, that's true
<onetinsoldier> Stonekeeper: well, i can pastebin the depends.. or maybe just pm you if you want
<CloudMonkee> ubuntee, damn bugs all over 10.04
<swiftegz> 9.10 sucks ass
<ArmaX25> alguem fala portugues?
<arand> Ubuntee: plese, this channel is meant for support, do you have a specific issue.
<swiftegz> hey how can i get my webcam to work on my 64-bit and im running 10.04
<UltraParadigm> hjdshjsd, it says "wine1.2 /usr/bin/wine"
<CloudMonkee> anyone know how to use virtualbox ?
<h00k> ubottu: pt | ArmaX25
<ubottu> ArmaX25: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Stonekeeper> thanks man, that'll allow me to download them on the mac boot then install on the lucid side ;-)
<hjdshjsd> UltraParadigm: so you need to remove 'wine1.2'
<h00k> swiftegz: please watch your language
<Irok> Should I go for 10.04 or 9.10 on my laptop?
<katsuru> lee_, after logging out and in, my bars at my windows were messed up, i cant close or minimize anything as the bar isnt there o.O that happens when i have my effects turned on, i cant set normal nor extra effects.. why fix for this?
<UltraParadigm> hjdshjsd: ok I get itt
<CloudMonkee> anyone know how to use virtual box... and change an os from 16 bit to 32 bit!?!?
<swiftegz> hey how can i get my webcam to work on my 64-bit and im running 10.04
<stefg> blerk: yeah... i can't tell how p*ssed i am of of so-called UI experts pushing things around with every ubuntu release. It#S simply annoying
<katsuru> i mean Any not why lee_ xD
<blerk> CloudMonkee: this is an ubuntu support channel, not virtualbox
<swiftegz> and ill watch my language when you guys give me support
<ZykoticK9> katsuru, "metacity --replace" will get them back, without compiz
<xangua> swiftegz: is your webcam supported¿
<tim> joprn onetinsoldier still the same problem, software center version is 2.0.3
<h00k> CloudMonkee: you can try #virtualbox for support
<xangua> !webcam | swiftegz
<ubottu> swiftegz: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<swiftegz> yea it worked fine with 9.10
<katsuru> ZykoticK9, i did it, that also removes my effects, when i turn them on, bars are gone again :S
<CloudMonkee> what if i don't wanna try virtualbox!!!! haha jk
<blerk> stefg: i agree, thanks for the help though !
<jorn> katsuru :  ALT+ F2  and enter " compiz --replace " if you want compiz effects
<ZykoticK9> katsuru, what graphics card?
<Irok> Should I go for 10.04 or 9.10 on my laptop?
<Ubuntee> Really though what are you people going to do if we swear
<Ubuntee> Floodbot is a BOT
<katsuru> ZykoticK9, HD4850
<ZykoticK9> katsuru, is that ATI?
<katsuru> yeah
<ZykoticK9> katsuru, sorry can't help, good luck
<Raptors> Does anyone know how to change your hostname on irC?
<Raptors> to hide ip?
<onetinsoldier> tim: hmmm, i wonder what it is too. interesting
<tim> jorn onetinsoldier  when I type sudo users admin the interface comes up and I can edit account settings
<h00k> !cloak | Raptors
<ubottu> Raptors: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<onetinsoldier> tim: you can click on anyting in it to mark for install?
<katsuru> jorn, nop didnt work, bars still aint there with effects turned on
<Raptors> no on other serve
<Raptors> like people change their host name like this
<Raptors> rondizzle@steals.panties.like.a.p1mpdaddy.co
<jorn> katsuru : try disable effects and turn them back on
<Raptors> How do you dod htaT?
<Raptors> do that*
<tim> onetinsoldier I can click on the button, but never asks for password or anything
<boss_mc> Ubuntee: I'd advise against it though anyway, you'd be surprised at the power of the ops
<h00k> !cloak | Raptors
<jorn> tim : are there other ADMIN-accounts on your system?
<katsuru> jorn just did, also didnt help :S i will restart should i?
<Ubuntee> Lol
<hjdshjsd> lol at gftp
<Raptors> what?
<Raptors> !clock
<tim> jorn :  no other admin accounts
<h00k> Raptors: please see the above message directed towards you, also you can get help with that in #freenode
<jorn> katsuru : I don't think that will work... probably some settings for emerald that is still on your system....
<yourmghq> anyone please help
<stefg> !help
<onetinsoldier> tim: i haven't really even used it. i just wondered if you had the latest version of it to make sure that wasn't the problem. let me try to install something with it here... if i can find it
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<UltraParadigm> hjdshjsd: it's all gone now :-)
<jorn> tim : that is really weird :/
<katsuru> jorn how do i find which setting is still here now? xD
<jorn> katsuru : I will check... please wair :)
<katsuru> jorn omg i am so dumb, i think i know what i did
<katsuru> wait a sec
<AmaraEmerson> hi, can anyone help me with this font rendering problem? i get the following problem if my terminal uses red, green or blue colours exclusively: http://imgur.com/uUoCk.png
<AmaraEmerson> i'm using uxterm and awesome on lucid
<halkun> Ok, I don't understand. I need to get routing working. I don't need to screw with my firewall
<swiftegz> not solving my issue
<katsuru> jorn on ccsm on my windows decoration, i changed to cmd to "emerald --replace"  -.- ...
<crypt-0> what would be the most simple way to compile a kernel module into an installer CD (the server install CD does not have XTS)
<tim> jorn onetinsoldier it worked before doing the upgrade to 10.04 but after the upgrade nothing.
<katsuru> i need to revert that, whats the usual CMD?
<yourmghq> Can someone help me figure out my ubuntu 10.04 wont connect to my wireless network??????
<swiftegz> i have a webcam built in my laptop
<h00k> !compile | crypt-0
<ubottu> crypt-0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<swiftegz> and its not working
<h00k> !kernelcompile | crypt-0
<ubottu> crypt-0: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<UltraParadigm> darn, it still wont run my apps.  Getting same message  :-(
<jorn> tim : and you have run Update-Manager and checked if your system is up to date?
<LinuxGuy2009> katsuru: Might want to check out fusion-icon
<UltraParadigm> I may try reinstalling the apps
<tim> jorn yes
<katsuru> LinuxGuy2009, what for? :o
<katsuru> LinuxGuy2009, they got the same cmd?
<onetinsoldier> tim: roger. i don't really know
<stefg> halkun: the 'route' command works quite similar in linux as in windows (slight syntactic difference) ... it's all BSD in the end
<jorn> tim : Open a terminal and enter " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
#ubuntu 2011-05-02
<FanControl> acicula: acicula: thanks for the percistancy! i suck at all this advanced stuff, but i simply have followed these instructions: "http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/aspireone", regarding the section 'fan control'. will check dmesg now!
<Jackslaps> Aight uh... is it possible to change the colors around?
<Jackslaps> Or does it rely on the colors I choose for the terminal?
<Gnea> PaidSupport: gotcha, well Linux by itself is open source, it's free, and the support, particularly for the kernel, is free. there are people who take care of the kernel setup for Ubuntu, and then there are the people who take care of the kernel itself.
<FanControl> acicula: oh, and that link says it's loadable, yes!
<shcherbak> Jackslaps: Sure, try: /j #irssi
<crus> I have an ubuntu server and the normal MOTD text started doubling up.. i removed the /etc/motd file.. how do i regenerate it?
<acicula> FanControl, did you custom build the kernel module or?
<Jackslaps> Alright, thanks
<acicula> crus, there is a script that generates it
<acicula> crus, lets see if i can find it
<crus> acicula: excellent! which script would that be?
<Omega> dios_mio: What is the problem exactly?
<Omega> you don't want new windows to start with a different layout?
<acicula> crus, good question!
<acicula> crus, still looking, heh
<crus> acicula: thanks, me too! :D
<Gnea> PaidSupport: unless you're some sort of corporate entity that requires a business-only solution where money is more important to getting a certain job than treating people with respect, then yes, perhaps paying conanical would be a better way to approach the situation.
<isarl> Anybody around to help troubleshoot nouveau and graphics issues with 11.04?
<frio80> Question.  I always get confused on permissions to use.  I want to create a APache accessible folder in /var/www but I always have to sudo which makes the user/group root.  What is the appropriate method or configuration to do this?
<acicula> crus, man update-motd
<ocx> i am not ablre to install sqlite3 saying cant find package using apt-get install sqlite3
<PaidSupport> Gnea: I'm not. Just a home user with a laptop that the new kernel breaks
<ocx> box is connected to the internet\\
<ocx> \any hints?
<crus> acicula: cheers!
<FanControl> acicula: no, not at all! not on purpose, at least. eventhough i have modified the system some - due to a lot of bugs with ubuntu on acer aspire one! but anyways:
<FanControl> acicula: [    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7f6bbe8a 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000 acer 00000000)
<FanControl> [   17.810201] acerhdf: Acer Aspire One Fan driver, v.0.5.25
<FanControl> [   17.810294] acerhdf: unknown (unsupported) BIOS version Acer            /AO751h           /V0.3204, please report, aborting!
<FloodBot3> FanControl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isarl> This is the xorg.conf file I'm using, but nouveau isn't working properly: http://pastebin.ca/2052662  Any ideas?
<acicula> FanControl, it seems that is the cause for your error
<Gnea> PaidSupport: okay, then I would most certainly NOT recommend that you attempt to pay for support, but rather to take the time to listen to the help that people have to give, and hopefully take your own turn to try things out. If they break, they break, that's all part of the learning process.... and so is fixing those problems. :)
<escott> !info sqlite
<ubottu> sqlite (source: sqlite): command line interface for SQLite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.17-6build2 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 88 kB
<acicula> FanControl, so your specific model is not, yet at least, supported by that driver
<jgould> /help
<jgould> er
<FanControl> acicula: it does, yes! thanks for all the help!
<p896gbm> what should i use to run ubuntu in a vm on ubuntu for development purposes?
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Oh, I'm more than willing to do whatever it takes to get the bugs fixed. I'll type anything, and break anything, if the end result is a working linux laptop
<Lesterwood> guys i need some networking help
<Gnea> PaidSupport: of course, it's extremely beneficial to explain your situation clearly so that people have a better idea of how to help.
<Lesterwood> how can i get a map of a network
<Lesterwood> on linux
<Aginor> p896gbm, I find that it works nicely to run ubuntu in virtualbox
<FanControl> acicula: and have a nice evening or day! bye!
<hiexpo> p896gbm, i like vmware myself
<PaidSupport> Gnea: It's an acpi backlight issue. I've brought it up here a few times, but no one has any ideas
<escott> !VirtualBox | p896gbm
<ubottu> p896gbm: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Gnea> PaidSupport: Awesome, then let's begin!  What kind of laptop is it and what version of Ubuntuare you on?
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Gateway NV78. Ran 10.10 with 2.6.35 for a few days, all was good. Upgraded to 11.04 with 2.6.38 and I no longer have a backlight
<Chipzzz> ocx: try "apt-cache search sqlite3"... maybe you don't have the repo available
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Did a reformat and reinstall from the iso (on CD). Same problems
<guest___> Has anyone noticed how mouse clicks sometimes don't register in 11.04?
<acicula> PaidSupport, can you adjust the backlight at all using the function keys?
<jenkinSear> Lesterwood: try lanmap - http://www.parseerror.com/lanmap/
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Nope. Only way I can see the screen at all is with a flashlight pointed at it
<rcmaehl> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hiexpo> hehe did ya get some more batteries ?     :)
<rcmaehl> ok
<PaidSupport> acicula: Nope. Fn keys didn't work in 10.10 at all, but I had a backlight. After the upgrade I lose even that.
<rcmaehl> just checking to see what the ubuntu ot channel was
<sine_> has anyone installed ubuntu with an ASUS G53J gaming laptop
<Jordan_U> PaidSupport: Can you see hte backlight while booted from the LiveCD?
<Gnea> PaidSupport: I haven't tried 11.04 yet, but I'm willing to bet that there's something going on with it in the ACPI/Power Management settings... have you checked those?
<rcmaehl> PaidSupport: did you install the package for FN key support
<acicula> PaidSupport, are you saying the backlight is completely off, or just set really low
<hiexpo> rcmaehl, #ubuntu-ot
<acicula> PaidSupport, ie if its off you have to shine a light at your screen to make out anything at all
<PaidSupport> acicula: I am positive the backlight is completly off. The only way to get it to work is with a nomodeset grub option, but that destroys my support for unity, and for anything over 1024x768
<hiexpo> maybe in power management
<PaidSupport> rcmaehl: I did not.
<mjn> ok...so, slowly getting the of unity...
<escott> PaidSupport, also check /sys/class/backlight to see if it is recognized at kernel level
<mjn> not as bad a i thought
<PaidSupport> escott: after upgrading to 11.04 I lose /sys/class/backlight   It isn't there
<Jordan_U> PaidSupport: On nvidia hardware the nomodeset option should not change whether you can use Unity or not.
<Gnea> rcmaehl: do you mean fnfxd?
<escott> PaidSupport, well thats the real source of the trouble, can you boot the old kernel
<PaidSupport> Jordan_U: Intel Mobile Express 4, not nvidia
<Jordan_U> PaidSupport: Sorry, had you confused with someone else.
<hiexpo> hola Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Hi.
<PaidSupport> escott: after fresh installing I lost the old kernel. Only have 2.6.38 installed
<ocx> i have put a process in sleep mode over ssh session1 , how can i take over the process over ssh session 2?
<Jordan_U> PaidSupport: Can you see hte backlight while booted from the LiveCD?
<ocx> i cant see the job in session2
<escott> ocx, you would have to reparent the process, i don't think that is possible, you would have to have started it in something like screen
<PaidSupport> Jordan_U: Haven't tried the liveCD. Though I do know it works with the alternate installer (up until I reboot). Lose backlight after grub
<Gnea> PaidSupport: out of curiosity, is your name David?
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Correct
<Jordan_U> ocx: The only practical way to do that type of thing is to start the process in a screen session to begin with.
<Jordan_U> !screen | ocx
<ubottu> ocx: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ocx> hmmmm
<ocx> ok
<Gnea> PaidSupport: then this must be you: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+question/154675
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Also correct.
<Chipzzz> ocx: I think "bg" should work
<PaidSupport> Gnea: I know of two other NV78 laptop users with the same issue.
<Gnea> PaidSupport: yeah, I'm seeing that...hrm...
<Jaxxdrew> Is there a way to test unity from ubuntu iso disc?
<PaidSupport> Gnea: I was really looking forward to migrating my network away from windows =\
 * Gnea notes that actionparsnip tends to frequent this channel quite a bit
<Gnea> PaidSupport: I'm sure you still can, but keep in mind that doing so on a brand new release is not always the wisest decision... I'm still using 10.04, if that tells you anything
<escott> PaidSupport, the fact that there is nothing in /sys/class/backlight means you will never get the backlight through userspace, i would try force installing the old kernel
<PaidSupport> escott: sadly, as a very new user, I would have no idea where to begin
<Gnea> PaidSupport: I think escott maybe onto something there... do you still have the old kernels from the 10.10 install laying around?
<escott> then you can see if there is maybe a module in lsmod on the old kernel not in the new kernel and going from there
<ocx> i need a good pop connector for ubuntu any good ones?
<PaidSupport> Gnea: I figured if I was going to learn it from scratch, I may as well do it with the newest version, as Unity looks awesome (from what I can see by flashlight)
<Gnea> ocx: what's a 'pop connector'? please be specific.
<Cairo|Mac> has anyone ever seen anything like this? It's kinda annoying...
<Cairo|Mac> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8213/img3503a.jpg
<escott> PaidSupport, i would download the .deb of the kernel from 10.10 and installing it directly
<ocx> want to trigger my email server to download msg from google
<Jaxxdrew> Why is the iso only in gnome is there a way to change to unity
<PaidSupport> escott: would installing the 10.10 iso be the easiest way to do that?
<Gnea> PaidSupport: No offense, but I think unity is pure crap. ;) but, we'll see what we can do to get it working right... it seems to be less of a unity issue than it does an X configuration issue
<escott> PaidSupport, if you wanted to drop down to 10.10
<escott> but it may be easier to just install the kernel
<escott> PaidSupport, you had intel graphics?
<jenkinSear> ocx: check out fetchmail
<ocx> it does conflict with zimbra i think
<PaidSupport> escott: intel graphics, yes. And sorry to be such a noob, but can unity run on the older kernel?
<ocx> currently running zimbra
<escott> PaidSupport, having intel graphics makes things easier
<Gnea> PaidSupport: there's an easy way to check for the older kernel... when you reboot, bring up the grub menu before it boots the system and see how many are in the list
<escott> Gnea, he did a fresh install so he doesn't have those anymore
<PaidSupport> Exactly. Just 2.6.38 right now
<escott> PaidSupport, 32bit or 64bit
<PaidSupport> 64
<Gnea> escott: ah okay, thought maybe he migrated.... it's about dinnertime :)
<nukem> is ubuntu 1 cd distro or 1 dvd distro?
<nawk> So unity is a shell for gnome, so what is the underlying/default WM in 11.04?
<Gnea> nukem: yes
<nukem> gnea it wasn't yes or no question
<david8732> Nawk: compiz
<Gnea> nukem: sure it was, yes to both
<PaidSupport> escott: I have not tried installing from the 32 bit, though I have the CD. Would that change anything?
<david8732> There's a 'unity plugin' for compiz installed.
<nukem> gnea it can be only one or the other
<chrome_> what are the hardware requirements for the unity?
<Gnea> nukem: you can install ubuntu from a cd or a dvd, therefore it's both.
<LjL> nukem: not really. a CD is offered, and a DVD is also offered.
<escott> PaidSupport, no but you have to get the right kernel im trying to find a package for you
<PaidSupport> escott: appreciate all the help
<Jordan_U> nawk: Compiz.
<kingofswords> newbie question: how do i disable compiz?
<kingofswords> is it ccsm --disable
<nukem> how big is ubuntu dvd  all 4.7 gigs?
<Gnea> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Gnea> nukem: it's about 4.3 gigs
<kingofswords> Gnea, thx
<Gnea> kingofswords: cheers
<nukem> gnea then what is  cd for
<Gnea> nukem: putting it on a CD
<donkeyinspace> when internet connection fail do i need to reconnect xchat?
<escott> does anyone know where the actual ubuntu .debs are mirrored
<Gnea> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<WhitePelican> my webcam doesn't work with Skype but works with cheese, I'm running natty. any ideas?
<jenkinSear> escott:http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Gnea> nukem: the difference is, of course, that there are less programs on 1 cd than there are on 1 dvd
<FutileFreedom> Hello, I've been searching for a while on how to install Server 11.04 over the network and have turned up nothing. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<Gnea> !netboot | FutileFreedom
<ubottu> FutileFreedom: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lcb> WhitePelican, just an idea. check if any other application using the camera is running, even if you closed; on skype test and configure it.
<nawk> david8732, rats.  There is a reason why I ask.  B/c currently I have a multi-monitor using an nvidia card, due to current limitations I had to forgo compiz in order to get it working (as confirmed with the boys in #nvidia; it has to do with TwinView unable to support the rotation of individual screens)
<WhitePelican> it works with Cheese
<Gloopie>    b b
<sweb> i have an old lap top sony ram 256, 1800 amd cpu .... wich ubuntu version good for that ?
<hiexpo> nawk, what nvidia card you have?
<WhitePelican> I close cheese and try the skype test
<Ziber> nawk: If you can get used to that (connected cubes) its still useful, imho
<Gnea> WhitePelican: okay, but have you verified that cheese it NOT running when you try to launch skype?
<kingofswords> erm just disabled compiz now i have big black bar across bottom of screen
<kingofswords> will it go when i re-enable it?
<Gnea> kingofswords: then logout/login
<WhitePelican> yes gnea
<kingofswords> Gnea,  you mean reboot?
<escott> jenkinSear, is the kernel-ppa going to be the same as what was released with 10.10, and do you know what else might need to be grabbed with the kernel?
<Gnea> WhitePelican: what error do you get from skype, exactly? are you expecting it to auto-detect the camera?
<acicula> sweb, xubuntu 10.04 perhaps, or something specially trimmed like lubuntu
<Gnea> kingofswords: no, logout, then login again
<david8732> I went into ccsm and screwed with compiz's settings. How do I get it so that Unity isnt crazy?
<WhitePelican> i get no error, I just don't see anyhing on the test
<sweb>  acicula, ubuntu netbook /
<escott> PaidSupport, try downloading this: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.36-rc8-maverick/linux-image-2.6.36-020636rc8-generic_2.6.36-020636rc8.201010150908_amd64.deb
<sweb> ?
<Gnea> WhitePelican: then check skype settings. where did you install skype from?
<WhitePelican> yes I expect it to auto-detect the camera
<jenkinSear> escott: sorry, not sure- but I'd expect that dpkg will trip up any dependencies
<WhitePelican> medibuntu
<WhitePelican> actually, check that
<Gnea> WhitePelican: good answer (about medibuntu)
<escott> jenkinSear, except we are planning to force install it...
<WhitePelican> it was in the repoitory
<PaidSupport> escott: ok, got that downloaded and copied to my linux partition. Is there a command to install it?
<arand> escott: They'll need three packages rom mainline in total... right?
<WhitePelican> so I guess it was from medibuntu
<Gnea> WhitePelican: right, medibuntu becomes part of the repo
<acicula> sweb, nah, ubuntu netbook is just normal ubuntu with a different gui, same minimum hardware reqs too
<escott> well if you just apt-get install linux-image.*.deb that will install it
<escott> hopefully
<escott> :)
<lcb> WhitePelican, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure skype_or_the_name_of_package
<PaidSupport> escott: alrighty. Taking off to give this a shot.
<escott> arand, im not sure, ive not actually forced down a kernel before
<escott> he has intel graphics so that takes care of one potential problem
<Gnea> sweb, acicula: netbook remix is a bit more than just a different gui, it's got some special modules for the kernel built to handle the hardware properly
<jeffrash> Why can't Ubuntu keep Broadcom B43 support stable?
<jeffrash> STA doesn't work in 11.04
<acicula> Gnea, yes but thats not really relevant here, hes just wondering if it will use less ram, which it wont
<arand> escott: Read the mainline kernel wiki, it is all described there, three packages are needed in total to install a new kernel..
<lcb> WhitePelican, see first on System Monitor if chesse or butter or whatever uses cam is working... because if cheese detects skype should
<Gnea> escott, PaidSupport: don't you mean dpkg -i?
<jeffrash> It worked fine me both 10.x versions
<PaidSupport> ?
<WhitePelican> lcb, it works fine in cheese
<arand> escott: Unless you are doing something out of the ordinary, of course.
<WhitePelican> no issues
<escott> arand, is kernel-ppa a different kernel than what is shipped?
<ubyvtc> just fresh-installed 11.04: nouveau are useful for me and I need proprietary drivers from nvidia; blacklisted nouveau module, installed nvidia-current, There is no more "nvidia-xconfig"... Help please
<lcb> WhitePelican, ok, but goto system monitor and see... or logout and login
<escott> just want to try forcing his natty kernel back to maverick to see if his backlight comes back
<Gnea> acicula: good point, but using remix on an actual netbook may mean the difference between the system working out-of-the-box and not having everything working
<Jordan_U> escott: Yes. The mainline kernel ppa contains no Ubuntu specific patches.
<arand> escott: Well, I assume so, since that would be the whole point..
<escott> PaidSupport, if you are still there then lets download something different :)
<WhitePelican> I ran reconfigure as suggested and nothing happened. what next?
<Jordan_U> arand: See my answer to escott above.
<PaidSupport> escott: I'm still here
<kingofswords> Gnea, didnt work but i was only installing wine so enabled it and everythings ok
<lcb> WhitePelican, read above the suggestions :p
<Gnea> kingofswords: okay
<acicula> Gnea, didnt they drop the netbook edition altogheter as of 11.04?
<arand> Jordan_U: Right, I wasn't sure if that was the case for all versions there.
<Gnea> acicula: no idea, it'd be a silly move if they did
<escott> PaidSupport, there is a kernel ppa team that provides a mainline kernel (no patches) and we should try that but using the natty version so we need three things apparently im reading here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<Gnea> acicula: which wouldn't be surprising, they did go all-in with unity
<ubyvtc> NVIDIA-XCONFIG help---> just fresh-installed 11.04: nouveau are useful for me and I need proprietary drivers from nvidia; blacklisted nouveau module, installed nvidia-current, There is no more "nvidia-xconfig"... Help please
<Jordan_U> Gnea: They did as Ubuntu Desktop now uses Unity, which is what made netbook edition unique.
<PaidSupport> escott: If you can get me prepared, I'll test anything.
<pericynthion> Hi all - got a problem with 11.04 on a MacBook, is this a good place to ask for support?
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: Yes.
<escott> arand, Jordan_U would you recommend just adding the kernel-ppa as a ppa?
<Gnea> acicula, Jordan_U: on the download page, I'm seeing ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<nawk> david8732, so, is there a way for me to (a) disable unity (b) choose a different WM for unity (i.e. will unity work if compiz is not the chosen wm)
<nawk> hiexpo, gtx295, but I don't think it makes a difference
<nawk> Ziber: are you saying Unity will work with compiz disabled?
<Gnea> acicula, Jordan_U: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<nawk> Ziber,  I am downloading natty narwhal now, and if it's going to be a pain in the *, then I guess I'll go with status quo
<nawk> w/with/& the/
<FloodBot3> nawk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> escott: It's not a real PPA, it can't be added as such.
<ubyvtc> NVIDIA-XCONFIG help---> just fresh-installed 11.04: nouveau are useful for me and I need proprietary drivers from nvidia; blacklisted nouveau module, installed nvidia-current, There is no more "nvidia-xconfig"... Help please
<pericynthion> Summary: I was triple-booting OSX/Win7/Ubuntu 10.10 using rEFIt, and all was working pretty well.  I did a distribution upgrade to 11.04, and now only OS X will boot.  Choosing anything else from rEFIt gives a black screen with blinking cursor.
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Try clicking on the link :)
<escott> PaidSupport, then lets delete the previous download and download these instead
<escott> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-image-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_amd64.deb
<pericynthion> I've tried: reinstalling rEFIt, booting from livecd and reinstalling grub2, neither of which helped.  To even get it to boot from the live cd I had to choose acpi=off
<Jordan_U> Gnea: That page should definitely be fixed though. Could you file a bug report?
<escott> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4-generic_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_amd64.deb
<ubyvtc> NVIDIA-XCONFIG help---> just fresh-installed 11.04: nouveau are useful for me and I need proprietary drivers from nvidia; blacklisted nouveau module, installed nvidia-current, There is no more "nvidia-xconfig"... Help please
<escott> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-natty/linux-headers-2.6.39-020639rc4_2.6.39-020639rc4.201104191410_all.deb
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: Did you install grub to the mbr?
<nykc> exit
<nykc> quit
<pericynthion> Jordan_U: I'm not sure. How do I tell?
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: How did you re-install grub2?
<PaidSupport> escott: Ok, have those all downloaded
<escott> and then you can dpkg -i them
<PaidSupport> so just type that in terminal when I'm in the right folder?
<escott> PaidSupport, yes (but with sudo)
<PaidSupport> can do
<nawk> just one simple question, will unity work properly w/o compiz?  (Or can I have a convenient way of disabling unity after install)?
<pericynthion> Jordan_U: I mounted /dev/sda1, which is the ~200MB EFI partitition, to /mnt/root and /dev/sda5, which is the linux root partition, to /mnt, and then did grub-install —boot-partition=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<Stameni> when i minimize geany *python IDE* it disapears somwhere and i can't get my project back, when i click on louncher in unity=s toolbar it just starts me new geany/ How to bring back geany that disapeared from backgraund ?
<hiexpo> nawk, check and see if your card is supported   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Stameni> ubuntu 11.04
<pericynthion> Jordan_U: first time I tried that it complained about lack of a bios partition, or something along those lines involving blocklists, so I marked sda1 as grub/bios using gparted and then it installed
<pericynthion> but no change in boot symptoms
<lcb> nawk, or use Classic Desktop
<hiexpo> nawk, i think it is
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: Do not mark a partition as being a BIOS boot partition unless you want any data on that partition to be destroyed.
<yunio> Does anyone know of a linux distro that has a better caps lock reaction time??
<escott> PaidSupport, when that is done try grep 2.6.39 /boot/grub/grub.cfg and see if the kernel is listed there. if not we need to run grub-mkconfig
<Stameni> when i minimize geany *python IDE* it disapears somwhere and i can't get my project back, when i click on louncher in unity=s toolbar it just starts me new geany/ How to bring back geany that disapeared from backgraund ?
<nukem> is it possible to enable/disable identd on user base  meaning  user1 = disable identd   user2 = enable identd on same box
<Stameni> please, i need to save my work
<pericynthion> ok - oops, I guess.  I don't think anything important was on there, AFAIK it is just for EFI firmware updates
<mikeconcepts> I just want to say thanks for a great distro 11.04 is awesome
<pericynthion> should I have used a different grub-install command?
<AMAG> Is there a version of that nvidia FAQ which applies to 11.04?  I upgraded from 10.10 and I am having nothing but trouble.
<hiexpo> AMAG, see this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<AMAG> hiexpo:I just read that, but I don't see an 11.04 section
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: 1: Don't mount the EFI partition at all, we're not dealing with EFI in this case 2: grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sda
<hiexpo> AMAG, it does not matter click to see if your cardis in there
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: You probably want to create a separate small partition for the BIOS boot partition though so that firmware upgrades still work.
<AMAG> My card worked fine with 10.10.  What I have now is that the driver is "green" or activated under Alternative Drivers (?) but that tool says "..is activated, but is not currently being used."
<hiexpo> AMAG, it takes you to nvidia site
<Chilaquiles> Does someone knows in what directory are the iso images mounted in ubuntu?
<toad__> wtf
<toad__> why does ubuntu 10.04 always log out?
<Gnea> Chilaquiles: there's no concrete answer to that
<toad__> after like 30min?
<toad__> itboots me to the login screen
<toad__> closing all apps
<toad__> etc...
<toad__> :(
<FloodBot3> toad__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> toad__: never had that happen...
<toad__> I cant find anything anywhere in the control panals
<Chilaquiles> Gnea: what?
<pericynthion> Jordan_U: ok, if I create such a small partitition should I mount that into /mnt/boot before issuing that grub-install command?
<toad__> or settings
<Stameni> when i minimize geany *python IDE* it disapears somwhere and i can't get my project back, when i click on louncher in unity=s toolbar it just starts me new geany/ How to bring back geany that disapeared from backgraund ?
<abadadon> toad__: I'm using 10.04, never had that problem. :(
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: No.
<Stameni> i can see it in system monitor, hot to bring it back on desktop ?
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: The BIOS boot partition does not contain a filesystem, it cannot be mounted.
<pericynthion> ok
<drc> AMAG: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what driver is actually being loaded and used...it's probably the correct nvidia driver...the "not being used" is not unusual in 11.04
<toad__> well
<toad__> what the shit
<toad__> its so annoying
<jenkinSear> toad__: check your screensavers setting, make sure "lock screen when screensaver is active" isn't checked
<FloodBot3> toad__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pericynthion> so /mnt/boot will exist as a part of my main root partition?
<toad__> cause it closes everything
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: Yes.
<toad__> :(
<pericynthion> ok, thanks.  I'll try that.
<Chilaquiles> Does someone knows in what directory are the iso images mounted in ubuntu?
<mr_orange> I have installed 11.04 on my desktop along side windows 7 and when i try to boot up ubuntu it just sits on a blank screen and does nothing. Can anyone tell me my problem
<pericynthion> back in 15 mins or so (no wifi support on the livecd)
<diglett> Hi all, I have a quick network question, I've got a wireless connection that I use for internet and an ethernet connection that I have connected to another router for an ftp server. Problem is, i can only connect to one at a time because all my traffic gets defaulted to the ethernet connection, which doesn't lead anywhere. Is there a way to bind certain applications to a specific network connection?
<HyperShock> Stameni: hit super + w, then click on it
<nibblyn> Hi! While installing Natty final, custom partitioning, the box for setting the mount point only gives options and it is NOT possible to set custom mount points. Confirmed? Quite annoying... How to rename "/dos" after install? [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10752998]
<Stameni> HyperShock, what is "super" ?
<HyperShock> Stameni: (windows key)
<acicula> diglett, you can set routing options under network preferences
<escott> diglett, man route
<nawk> Jordan_U, what is a "BIOS boot partition"?
<tjiggi_fo> Chilaquiles, which iso images?
<Stameni> HyperShock, i don't see it that way
<acicula> right click the network applet and then select edit connections, then find your connection and edit it. it should have a tab where you can edit routes
<Stameni> HyperShock, it is like when some aplication go in system tray that is no more in unity
<HyperShock> Stameni: oh, hmm
<Stameni> HyperShock, and now i can;t pick it up and save my work
<Hoyt> hi , anyone tried ubuntu dvd ? does it support LVM during installation
<Lomion> Hey...I was wondering if anyone has had panel applets crash when using Gnome in Ubuntu 11.04
<escott> Stameni, you can't alt-tab to it
<Developr> Hey can someone here help me setup a daemon process on my server? Not quite sure how to do it ><
<Chilaquiles> tjiggi_fo: any *.ISO image
<HyperShock> Stameni: is it not listed in the unity bar anywhere?
<Lomion> If so, does anyone know how to correct it?
<acicula> Hoyt, alernative installer supports lvm
<tjiggi_fo> Chilaquiles, downloads
<Jordan_U> nawk: It is a partition where grub's core.img can be embedded on GPT partition tables. On msdos partition tables grub embeds itself between the mbr and first partition. Since no such gap exists with GPT, and since partitions are pretty much free with GPT, a partition is used instead.
<litropy> I'm considering installing medibuntu on top of my existing Natty. Is this action typically a problematic process?
<HyperShock> Stameni: like with a white right pointing triangle next to it
<mr_orange> I have installed 11.04 on my desktop along side windows 7 and when i try to boot up ubuntu it just sits on a blank screen and goes into sleep mode. Can anyone tell me my problem?
<HyperShock> Stameni: also what shows up when you run geany again?
<Chilaquiles> tjiggi_fo: is not there
<Jordan_U> nawk: The important part about the embedding area is that it won't move or be overwritten.
<Stameni> HyperShock, escott its not in unity bar, when i click on new geany it just open new geany
<tjiggi_fo> Chilaquiles, is it an iso file you downloaded?
<Stameni> escott, i can't alt-tab it
<Hoyt> acicula: i'll try
<escott> Stameni, i know but can you alt-tab
<Chilaquiles> tjiggi_fo: yeah
<PaidSupport> escott: You still around?
<HyperShock> Stameni: what did you do to make it disappear, i'm going to duplicate it and see if i can get it back
<Cairo|Mac> :D
<escott> PaidSupport, yes no success?
<fisix> wow so i updated to the narwhal, but reverted to classic cus it's balls. the network manager applet isn't working..
<Cairo|Mac> i got it to boot to the text screen properly :D
<dijonyummy> how can i tell if i installed the beta vs the release version of 11.04?  when i do a "about unbuntu" does the beta display "beta"?
<Stameni> HyperShock, just hit the "_" minimize button
<PaidSupport> escott: The install went flawlessly. Upgraded to 2.6.39. Still no backlight
<mr_orange> I have installed 11.04 on my desktop along side windows 7 and when i try to boot up ubuntu it just sits on a blank screen and goes into sleep mode. Can anyone tell me my problem?
<Cairo|Mac> but does anyone know what causes this?
<Cairo|Mac> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9931/img3504o.jpg
<Chipzzz> mr_orange: one possibility is that the grub parameters are wrong
<Cairo|Mac> or rather how to fix it
<PaidSupport> escott: saved the output from everything I did in case it was important
<mr_orange> Chipzzz, how do i fix that or check that
<escott> PaidSupport, well at least we know its not correct in the most recent upstream kernel
<tjiggi_fo> then, if you downloaded it as "your_user_name" it should be in the downloads folder of your home directory
<PaidSupport> escott: That's one more solution tried
<escott> PaidSupport, you could try any of these upstream kernels http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Gnea> Cairo|Mac: looks like PAM became foobared... is that a new install?
<nawk> Jordan_U thanks, b/c I've never worked with GPT, I've always stick to the good ol MSDOS partition table
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, if i had to guess it looks like the smb configuration file is corrupt
<Stameni> HyperShock, it's over, my work is gonne, there is no more geany process in the system monitor :/ ... i don't know what happend
<escott> PaidSupport, the same process, download the debs, install them, maybe run grub-mkconfig
<Cairo|Mac> Gnea: no i was an upgrade
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: any idea on how i would fix that?
<Gnea> Cairo|Mac: okay, so is this a fresh upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Cairo|Mac> eys
<Cairo|Mac> *yes
<Jordan_U> nawk: You're welcome.
<Cairo|Mac> though the upgrades never worked properly for me
<Cairo|Mac> they always killed my computer in some way
<tjiggi_fo> Chilaquiles, you can search for it. Go to Applications, Accessories, Search for Files
<escott> PaidSupport, im trying to find the debs from maverick, you could get them off the cd perhaps, but im not sure how the mirrors store stuff
<Chilaquiles> tjiggi_fo: I already did thats why im here
<Gnea> acicula: my guess is that the problem isn't with samba, since it got the green light when it started
<Cairo|Mac> this is the latest
<Cairo|Mac> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/img3503a.jpg/
<escott> PaidSupport, since you know those work I would try them next
<PaidSupport> escott: so back to 2.6.35?
<escott> its going to be 2.6.37 right?
<tjiggi_fo> Chilaquiles, then sorry, but I can't help
<escott> i dont remember
<acicula> Gnea, it may be that it green lights, but those keywords look like they came from smb.conf
<PaidSupport> escott: could be 37, not sure. I know 10.10 was running 35 I think
<escott> ok 35 then
<Gnea> acicula: it's possible
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, try purging samba and then installing samba again?
<Cairo|Mac> apt-get purge samba4
<Chipzzz> mr_orange: here's something that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169670
<Cairo|Mac> apt-get install samba4
<Cairo|Mac> ?
<acicula> both
<Cairo|Mac> ok
<Cairo|Mac> thanks
<PaidSupport> escott: Alrighty. Downloading the three for .35. I'll give that a shot.
<acicula> think the default aready is samba 4 so shouldnt have to specify that or
<escott> PaidSupport, i think this is the most recent http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-updates/linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: jsut so you know, samba4 has some problem upgrading when i upgraded to 11.04
<Cairo|Mac> that's probably the cause
<escott> PaidSupport, and you will want the matching headers
<HyperShock> Stameni: you mean to tell me that you did like hours of work with out making any incremental saves?
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, are you sure it did not just prompt you as to what it should do with the configuration file?
<Stameni> HyperShock, i have tried again and i was able to alt-tab it alltought i didn't saw it anywhere and it did not dock in unity's bar.
<escott> PaidSupport, and of course make sure to select the kernel from the boot menu
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: yes
<Aerosonic> Guys? I know you're not the devs of Ubuntu 11.04, but if you know the devs, tell them to 'not fix what ain't broke' I am getting errors from everywhere
<Cairo|Mac> it it ok if it has lots of "ignored unknown paramater:"?
<Stameni> HyperShock, no,
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, probably not
<Cairo|Mac> oh
<timClicks> can someone help me with my AWK syntax?  dpkg -l |  awk print $1
<Cairo|Mac> i am
<Aerosonic> I get this: *ERROR* atombios stuck on loop for more than 5 seconds. aborting
<Aerosonic> Unable to andle kernel NULL pointer dereference
<Aerosonic> Unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<Cairo|Mac> you can see lots of them in http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9931/img3504o.jpg
<Cairo|Mac> up the top
<Stameni> HyperShock, my work is mostly saved and part that gonne is not so big, but anyway, this should not happen
<escott> timClicks, awk '{ print $1 }'
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, though as Gnea pointed out it may still be starting samba given it shows a green light
<timClicks> escott, perfect thanks
<Cairo|Mac> so it might be ok?
<escott> timClicks, you can always remember because awk has a beginning middle and end code blocks that need to be in curly braces
<jukebox-zero> So I noticed today that ecryptfs appears to be eating half of my diskspace. Been reading the man pages to see why, and since it's on the fly encryption, it would seem this should not be. In the disk analyzer it appears in the home directory ecryptfs has duplicated my home directory, but it's copy is actually larger than the original. That seems strange. Am I just looking at this wrong?
<isarl> This is the xorg.conf file I'm using, but nouveau isn't working properly: http://pastebin.ca/2052662  Any ideas?  Has nvidia released drivers for 11.04 yet?
<escott> jukebox-zero, the encrypted filesystem is loop mounted back on top of /home/username
<fisix> why are there lines all over my right click options for indicator applets...
<HyperShock> Stameni: ok, i just installed geany, it asked me if I wanted to add it to my launcher, i said, no. I opened it and them minimized it, it then showed up at the bottom of my unity bar. My suggestions to you is to uninstall geany via the soft center and then reinstall it so that it will have the necessary unity elements in place.
<litropy> I'm considering installing medibuntu's packages on top of my existing Natty install. Does this action typically cause problemss?
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, idk, does purging and reinstalling solve the problem?
<escott> jukebox-zero, so it may duplicate your du count, but its not double the disk usage
<Cairo|Mac> im abiut to rebiit
<Cairo|Mac> and ffind out
<WhitePelican> Gnea, I remembered there were a couple of libraries I had to reference prior, now it works. but now i have no system tray and it doesn't remember my password
<Stameni> HyperShock, maby thats the problem, geany is docked by default in unity bar on my system !
<Stameni> HyperShock, and if it is so, than the minimized geeany just desapear
<acicula> litropy, you mean to add the medibuntu repositories?
<Sicor> hello
<litropy> acicula, yes
<HyperShock> Stameni: and maybe you have unconfigured packages too, i had tons of them during the upgrade, as my upgrade failed. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chipmenk> what is samba 24?
<jukebox-zero> escott, that's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks.
<HyperShock> Stameni: then i ofcourse had to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-broken
<litropy> acicula, and at that point, I'm going to install ... please hold
<HyperShock> chipmenk: me thinks that is the ipv6 variety
<Sicor> In unity, for some reason the top bar where the close, minimize, and the maximize button dissapears
<Stameni> HyperShock, i had clean install
<fisch246> alright so upgraded to natty on the server... and now i can't read the text anymore... i upgraded by doing "do-release-upgrade" did i do something wrong? is there a way to fix this?
<acicula> well they are just addon packages for the most part, so i dont see why you should run into problems
<nikos719> hi guys
<Sicor> does anyone know why this is
<Sicor> hello
<nikos719> newone in ubuntu
<acicula> fisch246, doing a remote upgrade?
<litropy> acicula, alrighty thank you
<Stameni> HyperShock, and freshly installed geany, and then i set system from the scratch
<fisch246> acicula: yes, i did not use SSH
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: no, that doesn't fix it
<Stameni> HyperShock, and freshly installed geany, and then i set system from the scratch
<Calif> when I run some commands like make, I frequently get an error - notifications.c:744:13: warning: ignoring return value of âasprintfâ, declared with attribute warn_unused_result
<HyperShock> Stameni: try the dpkg command just in case
<nikos719> well I have an archos 9 tablet pc with a 9" touchscreen
<Calif> what does this mean?
<Cairo|Mac> this is waht i got when i reinstalled samba4
<Cairo|Mac> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/80/img3506pc.jpg
<Sicor> Also, my screen resolution is not properley set in 11.04
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, weird, do you have some custom samba packages or other samba packages on the system?
<escott> PaidSupport, still there?
<Sicor> All of the other distros work fine
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: not afaik
<Stameni> HyperShock, I did it
<Cairo|Mac> unless they were automatically installed
<nikos719> I installed ubuntu 10.10 about 2 hours ago and everything went fine but the 11.04 upgrade was in update manager so I decided to upgrade my ubuntu but
<isarl> Does anybody know if there are official nvidia drivers for 11.04 yet?
<nikos719> my tablet stuck on boot about 15 minutes now
<PaidSupport> escott: I am. trying to figure out what a header file is
<lcb> WhitePelican, did you get skype recognizing the cam?
<PaidSupport> escott: Only found just the one .deb at that link
<WhitePelican> lcb, yes
<Sicor> idk, i have a gts 250, and my video is messed up
<escott> PaidSupport, i think you could skip the header file... just make sure to install it if this works
<nikos719> should i still wait for it or should i reformat my tablet?
<lcb> WhitePelican, what did you do? restart?
<Stameni> HyperShock, thank you for help and info, I think that that needs to be fixed, it is some kind of bug if geany is docked in the unity's toolbar
<hiexpo> nikos719, 10.04
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: i dont think so
<Cairo|Mac> not unless they were installed automatically
<escott> PaidSupport, some things may not work correctly without the headers but you should know immediately (as soon as the kernel gets booted) if it detects the backlight
<nikos719> hiexpo what do you mean?
<WhitePelican> no, I remembered I had a script that referenced a couple of v4l liraries and then it runs skype
<diglett> thanks for the help guys, networks been kinda spotty, have any idea on a good guide for manually setting the network preferences?
<escott> PaidSupport, and the header files are not architecture specific so there is only one file (no amd64 vs i386)
<nikos719> please help me guys
<PaidSupport> escott: ok, I'll be back
<mister2> opening sound prefrences has a major issue with speech something on my machine... i get a bunch of randomly opening and erroring terminals complaining about python something something. any idea how to make sound prefrences work again?
<Sicor> whats your problem nikos719
<hiexpo> nikos719, ubuntu 10.04
<lcb> WhitePelican, ahh ok, great.
<SinnerNyx> Was working in 10.10, not working in 11.04. Running "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" gives the following output:
<nikos719> I installed ubuntu 10.10 about 2 hours ago and everything went fine but the 11.04 upgrade was in update manager so I decided to upgrade my ubuntu but my tablet stuck on boot about 15 minutes now
<fisch246> no ideas then?
<Jordan_U> SinnerNyx: sudo service networking restart
<Sicor> What tablet do you have
<WhitePelican> but now, no sytem tray icon, and it forgets my password, lcb
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, Well the errors are related to the configuration file, either the purging didnt reinstall the maintainers version or the maintainers version is corrupt. Any reason why you are using samba4 instead of the samba default?
<Stameni> HyperShock, eaven if i set that geany is nod in louncher by default, it still doesn't minimize it there ...
<lcb> WhitePelican, i just installed and looks ok...
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: i assumed that 11.04 installed that by default...
<Stameni> HyperShock, there is some problem with my system alone, probably
<Cairo|Mac> if i purge samba4 again and install samba would that wrok?
<HyperShock> Stameni: considering we're all just like you, please goto launchpad.net and report the bug so that we may all benefit when some volunteer programmer makes a patch. :)
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, nope, you have to explicitly enable samba4
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, its worth a try
<WhitePelican> lcb, from medibuntu or the skype webite?
<WhitePelican> website*
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: oh
<HyperShock> Stameni: although my geany is behaving correctly.
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: ill try that then
<Stameni> HyperShock, are you rrunning 64 or 42 bit ?
<fisch246> i only get visual issues when using it remotely... which is fun unless i want to upgrade again
<Stameni> 32*
<Sicor> I need help
<HyperShock> Stameni: 32
<fisch246> fine*
<Stameni> the same ...
<sebsebseb> wow very lacking the 11.04 repo's for Identica/Twitter clients it seems!
<lcb> WhitePelican, from the regular repos. but that version is for maverik, btw
<nikos719> HELP ME PLEASE!I installed ubuntu 10.10 about 2 hours ago and everything went fine but the 11.04 upgrade was in update manager so I decided to upgrade my ubuntu but my tablet stuck on boot about 15 minutes now.what can I do now?reformat to 10.10 or do somethin else?
<Stameni> HyperShock, anyway, thank you, by
<hiexpo> can you still install mediabuntu repos in 11.04?
<Sicor> nikos719, what specs does your tablet have
<nikos719> 1.3 ghz 1 gb ram
<nikos719> 60 gb hdd
<SinnerNyx> Was working in 10.10, not working in 11.04. Running "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" gives the following output: (deprecated message)... SIOCSIFADDR: no such device   eth0: Error while getting interface flags: no such device
<WhitePelican> hmmm
<nikos719> sicor help me buddy
<Sicor> yeah, just looking at what specs are needed
<lcb> WhitePelican, when you start doesn't say "another skype instance may exist"? probably your prob w the pass is there...
<nikos719> in ubuntu 10.10 everythin went right with no errors
<WhitePelican> it did but then I kiled it from the command line
<WhitePelican> also, why no system tray icon?
<fcuk112> i've setup a keyboard shortcut to create a new (second) instance of chromium, but is it possible to do this via the launcher?
<escott> nikos719, is plymouth running? (the graphical boot)
<lcb> WhitePelican, nooo.... is at the top panel, on the right... should be
<nikos719> nope a black screen i can see
<SinnerNyx> any ideas?
<WhitePelican> I'm looking and it' not there
<Sicor> Can't find the system requirements
<lcb> WhitePelican, quit all you have there. probably more than 1 instance, even
<ipwntech> is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut for the workspace switcher in ubuntu 11.04?
<Sicor> does anyone know what the system requirements are for ubuntu 11.04 with unity
<WhitePelican> I'll try
<escott> nikos719, can you boot into recovery mode
<lcb> WhitePelican, check system monitor, if for any reason you don't have the indicators
<fcuk112> ipwntech, try <super>-S
<Sicor> found it
<ipwntech> is there a way i can change it to something else?
<nikos719> escot no I cant
<ipwntech> thanks i had been looking for that for 30 minutes
<WindowNumOne> Hey guys I need help!
<lcb> Sicor, basically a computer :p
<nikos719> sicor I found the reqs
<Sicor> yeah, gotta have 1gb ram
<Sicor> and 1ghz cpu
<nikos719> I have em
<WindowNumOne> I have like three problems that are bugging me bad!
<Chipzzz> Speak up, WindowNumOne... what's the problem?
<fcuk112> ipwntech, haven't found the need for it - but i would check compiz config settings manager
<tim__> hi guys
<WhitePelican> I did a ps ax and there is only one instance of Skype
<fisch246> well i'll post on the forums then i guess
<OY1R> Q> why wond Ubuntu 11.04 live mode work on a dell inspiron 9400? it hangs(stoops loading)  after i press Try Ubuntu, but seems like it s running since i cann connect to my wlan and the ubuntu power button works
<lcb> Sicor, about the ram.. you could tweak it, kill some processes you don't need. about 11.04 itself, with no unity, doesn't require too much, i mean, much less.
<ipwntech> FCUK112 They all say none
<SinnerNyx> nvm, googled it
<ipwntech> fcuk112 They all say none
<WindowNumOne> Ok for some reason Grub was showing up, and then all of a sudden it stopped and goes str8 to ubuntu
<tim__> i love the unity interface
<escott> nikos719, it would help if you disabled the boot splash to identify the problem
<WindowNumOne> how do i get grub back?\
<mr_orange> Chipzzz, how is grub going to be my issue. The menu for me to choose which os i want to boot into shows up and lets me get into windows just when i try to boot into ubuntu it sits at a blank screen.
<drawhla> need help please, just installed 11.04 using gnome classic desktop with effects enabled. how do I get the exact settings as they where standard in 10.10?
<nikos719> escott how can I do that?
<escott> nikos719, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot in particular you want to set nosplash instead of splash
<Sicor> nikos719, do you have an x86 processor?
<binoy> ubuntuone is not working. please helpme out.
<tim__> anyone know when work starts on 11.10
<nikos719> sicor yeah
<mr_orange> I have installed 11.04 on my desktop along side windows 7 and when i try to boot up ubuntu it just sits on a blank screen and goes into sleep mode, but it lets me boot into windows no problem. Can anyone tell me my problem?
<binoy> ubuntuone is not working. please help e out.
<lcb> WhitePelican, write the nick so ppl can see who are you talking to :p that's another matter - the indicator.
<Sicor> What tablet did you buy
<WindowNumOne> Grub stopped working how do I restore it anyone?
<escott> !grub | WindowNumOne
<ubottu> WindowNumOne: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Chipzzz> mr_orange: the grub entry for Ubuntu may not be pointing to the right place on the partition or may have another incorrect parameter
<WhitePelican> sorry lcb
<victorhugo289> I made Unity in Ubuntu 11.04 work!! I don't know how but it works now!
<nikos719> archos 9 60 gb
<binoy> ubuntuone is not working. please help me out.
<binoy> mr_orange: try reinstalling grub2.
<lcb> WhitePelican, matter of fact i scrolled back, just in case .. and i saw it. are you on unity or classic desktop?
<pericynthion> Jordan_U: That worked.  Thanks for the help!
<mr-rich> is ANYBODY else having problems with dbus-deamon sucking up 30%+ cpu usage?
<WindowNumOne> OMG I just bought a Archos 10 the one with Android on it, but I sat on the screen /:
<binoy> ubuntuone is not working. please help me out.
<WindowNumOne> ANYBODY help me restore grub?
<Sicor> Does anyone know of any good Nvidia drivers for 11.04, because the ones i got don't work very well
<WhitePelican> xubuntu, lcb
<Sicor> btw, i have a GTS 250
<escott> mr_orange, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing%20Menus%20During%20Boot in particular you want to set nosplash instead of splash
<uRock> !grub > WindowNumOne
<ubottu> WindowNumOne, please see my private message
<escott> mr_orange, that should give us a bit more information
<lcb> WhitePelican, oh... but you know, i'm not running from medibuntu. yours probably is different and, besides having medibuntu repos i don't see skype in synaptic
<binoy> ubuntuone is not working. please help me out.
<Chipzzz> WindowNumOne: grub has a timeout delay that may now be set to 0 rather than 5... hold down the shift key while the machine boots & you can edit the grub menu
<WhitePelican> ah
<Jordan_U> pericynthion: You're welcome. One last thing though, to be sure upgrades will work in the future can you pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc"?
<Jordan_U> WindowNumOne: Hold shift during boot to see the grub menu.
<victorhugo289> Pentium 4, @2Ghz, 1GB ram, 128MB ATI radeon 9250 >> Unity works very nice!
<uRock> binoy, what about ubuntu one isn't working?
<lcb> WhitePelican, sometimes is better if we stay with normal releases...
<LeDD> hi, im trying to use ndiswrapper to get a PCI wireless card installed on ubuntu. this is the error i get when i try to make install it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602055/
<WindowNumOne> NO I didn't lose it after installing windows I dont have windows installed yet it just stopped poppin up
<sebsebseb>  
<binoy> uRock: nothing. It cant be launched
<lcb> WhitePelican, but i don't mean by this yours could be buggy. it could be also something elese, the issues you are having
<WhitePelican> possible
<binoy> uRock: i tried purging and reinsatlling. still doesnt work.
<Jordan_U> WindowNumOne: It's normal for the grub menu not to show at boot with Ubuntu.
<uRock> binoy, does it give any error messages when you start it via terminal?
<Chipzzz> WindowNumOne: you can reinstall it with grub-install
<escott> PaidSupport, how about now?
<PaidSupport> I'm on natty this time =)
<binoy> just "aborted"
<lcb> well, time to sleep, bye WhitePelican. good luck with that. nite all
<WindowNumOne> Its installed I tried to install another bootmanager Lilo? over it but it did not work
<muleformycash> Can someone please help me? I'm using libreoffice on gnome3, and after I click print for a document, gnome3 immediately says printing cancelled for that document, and i have no idea why
<PaidSupport> Escott: Running 2.6.35 and I have a backlight, and unity
<WhitePelican> ty lcb and goodnight
<escott> PaidSupport, excellent
<binoy> uRock: just "aborted"
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: it gets further now..
<Cairo|Mac> though it throws a failed error
<PaidSupport> escott: so, about that header file thing you were talking about. Is that something I need to do?
<Cairo|Mac> and it turns out i had samba AND samba4 installed
<uRock> binoy, honestly I have never used ubuntuone, but I was hoping for a usable error message
<escott> PaidSupport, you'll want to track down the patch that turns on your backlight by trying a few kernels and finding what ones work and then talking to the kernel team
<Chipzzz> WindowNumOne: Are you installing it in the correct partition?
<escott> otherwise you are stuck on the old kernel forever
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, whats the error
<PaidSupport> escott: where can I find the kernel team?
<Cairo|Mac> jsut amo
<escott> PaidSupport, without the headers some applications won't be able to be installed correctly
<Cairo|Mac> pcis uploading
<Cairo|Mac> *pic
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, having them both installed does explain it a little
<Cairo|Mac> yeah
<binoy> uRock: yeah.  me too.
<WindowNumOne> I have ubuntu as one big drive
<nubwhoneedshelp> In 10.10 my web browser (firefox) automatically redirected to web pages.( Facebook would go to http://www.facebook.com) In 11.04 it dpesn't any reason why?(Not that big a deal though)
<LeDD> Hello, im getting the following errors while trying to install ndiswrapper. I dont not have an internet connection so i had to download ndiswrapper and then bring it over by a usb stick. http://paste.ubuntu.com/602055/
<binoy> uRock: thanks for reply bro. Is there someone who can help?
<WindowNumOne> I couldnt boot into my windows drive so I delelted it
<uRock> WindowNumOne, are you dual booting?
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9358/img3507sk.jpg
<toad__> jhg
<aphexcoil> hello!
<escott> PaidSupport, #ubuntu-kernel also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel, but you will want to narrow things down to be able to say "this particular kernel works, this one doesn't, this is my hardware" as best you can
<aphexcoil> how's everyone enjoying Unity?
<nzashadow> how do I allocate drive space to install ubuntu without affecting the other OS?
<isarl> aphexcoil: Very funny. :(
<WindowNumOne> grub-install just gave me a bunch of options would uninstalling  then reinstalling via ubunto software install work
<uRock> !ot aphexcoil,
<PaidSupport> escott: sounds like an adventure.
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, thats a different and unrelated error
<aphexcoil> actually it was a real question ... I'm about to upgrade :)
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: ok
<ner0x> Is there a way to go back from using unity? and stick with gnome?
<isarl> aphexcoil: My advice: DON'T.
<acicula> Cairo|Mac, id start looking in syslog or messages to see what that is about
<Cairo|Mac> how?
<escott> PaidSupport, you've done it enough you see how its not that bad, just a bit of downloading and testing. also please update your launchpad bug (i think someone said that was yours)
<isarl> aphexcoil: Nothing but problems since I have.  I'm about to decide to back up ~ and then wipe it and do a fresh install.
<aphexcoil> you can still use Gnome, right?
<PaidSupport> Will do
<binoy> ubuntuone is not working. please help me out.
<escott> !classic | aphexcoil
<ubottu> aphexcoil: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<aphexcoil> thanks escott
<uRock> Unity has been awesome for me
<Chipzzz> WindowNumOne: are you planning to reinstall Windows & dual boot?
<Steela> Yes
<escott> PaidSupport, im done for the night so goodnight and goodluck
<dios_mio> aphexcoil, unity BLOWS lol
<isarl> aphexcoil: I guess my advice is only tangentially related to your question, seeing as my drivers are so borked that I haven't even been able to use Unity yet.  But my advice is that if you're upgrading, do a fresh install.
<PaidSupport> escott: thanks again!
<aphexcoil> I upgraded to Beta using the switch to show alpha and beta releases ... hopefully I can go from beta to the real release without any hitches
<aphexcoil> are you guys recommending a fresh install?
<isarl> aphexcoil: I am, but I don't speak for the rest of #ubuntu.
<aphexcoil> all my files are on dropbox, so it isn't a hassle to do a fresh install
<Steela> But I was going to install windows first then, ubuntu new one
<binoy> somebody help me with ubuntuone
<dios_mio> aphexcoil, only difference in a fresh install is that it makes your grub screen purple lol
<aphexcoil> hahaha
<uRock> purple grub screen, awesome
<acicula> aphexcoil, i've not needed to do that
<WindowNumOne> If it wasn't for Ubuntu Software Center I think I would install OpenSuSe
<kusanagi> how to disable the snap to middle grid?
<aphexcoil> I'm using a PHC edition of the current kernal so that I can undervolt my laptop's CPU ... I'm assuming I'll lose that ability until they can compile something for 11.04
<ner0x> Also, any way to go back to firefox 3.6? Selenium isn't compatible with 4.*
<isarl> The other difference, if you're "lucky", is that your drivers are borked and your system freezes.
<aphexcoil> the undervolting really helps keep the laptop cool
<Chipzzz> lol
<Cairo|Mac> acicula: but i still get the inverted color and text screen in a normal boot
<mr-rich> Hello, is ANYBODY else having problems with dbus-deamon sucking up 30%+ cpu usage?
<binoy> somebody help me with ubuntuone
<rockets> Through messing with my system too much in 11.04, I managed to lose my clock
<LeDD> if the ndiswrapper im using insnt installing when i bring it over to linux by usb is there any other options? i dont have internet working on ubuntu
<rockets> Any ideas how I can get it back?
<rockets> E.g. there is no clock in the upper right of my screen. I'm using the unity desktop
<aphexcoil> why can't we add devices to the bar at the top or bottom in unity?  I miss the CPU monitors and weather, etc.
<kusanagi> aphexcoil, just login without unity
<WindowNumOne> I need to go back to the OLD ubuntu, that why I need GRUB I saw that option, new Ubuntu not allowing me to burn ISO's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aphexcoil> that defeats the purpose of having Unity
<WindowNumOne> what do i do
<aphexcoil> I'd like Unity to include those things
<uRock> Ubuntu without Unity is like a car with no fuel
<fisix> how am i supposed to switch windows easily in unity?
<kusanagi> ubuntu without unity is like a car WITH fuel
<rockets> Nobody makes you use unity, just pick the ubuntu classic desktop and stfu
<jbag> in unity, open Time & Date, go to the clock tab and check the box "show a clock in menu bar"
<aphexcoil> lol kusanagi
<uRock> WindowNumOne, hit the shift key while booting to get the grub menu
<rockets> jbag, thanks, I managed to remove that package, but clicking on it opened up its page in ubuntu software center <3
<uRock> kusanagi, change is inevitable
<aphexcoil> I'm just suggesting an enhancement for unity, Rockets
<kusanagi> unity is not ready yet... forcing it to users is the dumbest move ive seen from ubuntu
<rockets> aphexcoil, I know, I was talking to uRock mainly
<aphexcoil> oh
<Ziber> Running 10.10, my laptop fan seems to be a bit louder than when I ran windows
<rockets> aphexcoil, but I agree that that sort of defeats the purpose of unity dude.
<WindowNumOne> What if it wont let me go back to old version ubuntu, and what if old version doesn't allow me to burn ISO's either for some reason?
<jbag> Has anyone else come across File roller issues in 11.04 with CBR files; they open fine, but cannot extract file contents?
<calamari> kusanagi: nah dude.. this happened all the time.. one release you couldn't even edit the menu
<aphexcoil> you can still use Gnome in 11.04
<aeon-ltd> kusanagi: wait till you start using ground up distros, you start to hate that distros bundle anything you have to remove anyway :)
<uRock> rockets, what is your issue?
<kusanagi> uRock, unity is cool idea, but is not ready yet... and hope you dont think it is...
<everton> Boa noite
<rockets> jbag, I don't see that option now that it's installed :(
<passthru> Boa noite
<uRock> kusanagi, it is ready, if you want stable, then stick with LTSes
<kusanagi> unity should had been turned on as a test by whoever who wants it... and dont make it default :/
<aphexcoil> Unity is ready for some people ... it's going to take time to adapt to it like any new release
<jamband> how can i revert back to the desktop in 10.10? please
<aphexcoil> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<WindowNumOne> DO you think having the new version of ubuntu is what causing me not able to burn ISO?  should I go back?
<aphexcoil> no Window
<everton> estou com problema na minha placa wirelles no 11.04
<uRock> rockets, why did you tell me to stfu? I think it was uncalled ofr
<maxjezy> hello, is there an msn client that works with CAM?
<passthru> Unity rulez :)
<aphexcoil> you should be able to burn ISOs in the new version
<passthru> i'm using the Unity 2D version
<rockets> uRock, I apologize good sir.
<xeodox> How do I stop dovecot? I did "service dovecot stop" , and it returns stop: Unknown instance:
<xeodox> .  But it's still in "ps aux"
<Calif> aphexcoil, hello again lol
<Barzogh> maxjezy: empathy works or try amsn
<passthru> and it appears to be lightweight even in a legacy pc
<aphexcoil> hey Calif!
<aphexcoil> I had to log into a different server
<kusanagi> uRock, you sound like an apple fanboy lol
<aphexcoil> the other one was too quiet
<passthru> everton, try #ubuntu-br
<Calif> I was wondering what happened
<Calif> freenodes awesome for that
<aphexcoil> lol at apple fanboy
<uRock> kusanagi, I have never touched an Aplle
<litropy> Any idea why Youtube video plays just fine, but hulu video is choppy?
<uRock> *Apple
<yerac> hi
<aphexcoil> I loved Apple back in the IIgs era
<kusanagi> uRock, well, change apple for ubuntu... and you can hang out with them
<yerac> any1here?
<yerac> need help
<WindowNumOne> DO you think having the new version of ubuntu is what causing me not able to burn ISO?  should I go back?
<uRock> kusanagi, old gnome looks too much like XP
<wipmonkey> I read "!Classic" as "Not Classic"
<aphexcoil> Why can't you burn an ISO, Window?
<uRock> kusanagi, why you trolling?
<aphexcoil> instead of repeating the same thing over and over, why don't you tell us what the problem is?
<kellnola> so has the unity hate died down since thursday?
<WindowNumOne> It just say ERROR or something.  I can get it go through simulation but thats it
<WindowNumOne> It sucks
<yerac> i have enabled one click option to open files, but how to just select it? ubuntu 10.10
<passthru> couse trolls like to be fed
<passthru> don't feed the trolls :)
<aphexcoil> are you trying this under Unity or Gnome, Window?
<kusanagi> uRock, im not against unity, but it has big bugs yet to make it default... they should had put it as optional...
<aphexcoil> it is optional
<aphexcoil> it's default, but optional
<kusanagi> uRock, i actually enter to make a question, but nobody answer it
<kusanagi> how to disable the snap to middle grid?
<uRock> kusanagi, if they never implement it, then the bugs will never get reported and fixed
<kellnola> it shocks me the number of users that think they "have" to use GNOME with ubuntu
<isarl> uRock: the better way is to do propper debugging and testing before releasing to your users.
<Flannel> kusanagi: Can you please take the unity-as-default discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<everton> Thank you. I'll try.
<WindowNumOne> I tried 10 different ISO with 10 different DVDS, and brand but it did let me burn a CD once WinXP but I got a blue screen starting up
<Cairo|Mac> does anyone know what causes this error?
<uRock> isarl, people who want rock solid stability, really should stick to LTSes
<Cairo|Mac> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9358/img3507sk.jpg
<aphexcoil> we used to always debug in production ... Like Bill O'Reilly said, "F it, we'll do it live!"
<WindowNumOne> Ima shoot myself if I can get windows back
<isarl> uRock: People who are willing to deal with bugs in production should be using alpha releases.
<yerac> no1 knows how to do that? ubuntu users....
<kusanagi> sure... Flannel, i was actually making a question :/ I just answered a guy to turn off unity to get back panel icons... ^^
<isarl> uRock: the occasional bug is obviously impossible to prevent, but the fallout from Unity is probably a pretty good indication that it wasn't ready yet.
<aphexcoil> I've been using software since Dos 1.0 ... everyone knows that when you install the latest and greatest, you're part of the debug team
<isarl> uRock: business as usual for Ubuntu, though.
<Artarian> never use 11.04 version pls
<ioy89oy89> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   ioy89oy89 scrooloose Artarian solid_liq Infoverload nit-wit amrinz QaDeS_ Castor arand yerac damicita jesterwj kingofswords maxjezy moes sharky paissad jrib everton nawk PW-toXic_ passthru kavurt MACK1E sechrist Jasonn jbag altin dubs
<ioy89oy89> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   DecodedFromSpace jhay P4R4N01D marrusl yepitsme19 exchgr samplezt zbrown l1nuxman mmokrysz andrewjames Elv13 asq Guest4694 JebusChrist achromat fisix Fireblasto Benek crakdmirror mr_orange Chelsea Lommi deuterium Auv5 toad__ tarik aeo
<ioy89oy89> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   ghost_ nukem dtcummin zenrox cached coz_ alazyworkaholic Jaxxdrew nha Lesterwood Walzmyn sine_ gnugr LinuxMonkey pew-pew Claudinux jgould xlogik juxta cfchris6_ paint mkaay isarl ki__ ogra_ vanmik meebey_ crus nzashadow BrerTortoise s
<uRock> isarl, I have had zero bugs and issues with Unity
<isarl> uRock: You are one data point.
<aphexcoil> every time a new version of anything comes out, people are going to bitch about something
<Flannel> kusanagi: I'm aware of that, and appreciate it.  Support is here, other discussions belong about #ubuntu-offotpic.  Thanks.
<Chipzzz> WindowNumOne: I've read that if you plan to dual boot with a window$ partition, you must install window$ first or anticipate great difficulties
<amrinz> I am still using LTS :-), but I already finish Natty Release Party yesterday
<isarl> uRock: Here's another one for you: when I upgraded, I could barely boot.
<uRock> isarl, clean installs for the win
<isarl> uRock: average our experiences and it's still pretty terrible.  that's why I used the term "fallout" earlier.
<amrinz> kusanagi: upgrading is option
<exchgr> is that true, what that spambot said?
<Flannel> exchgr: No.
<exchgr> good stuff
<cached> Is the point of that floodbot just to have us spam #freenode, or is it that someone will impersonate an admin on there and try to steal passwords?
<isarl> uRock: it's not just me that's had issues with the new version.  it seems to me that there's been more than usual.
<Flannel> uRock, isarl: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<uRock> Flannel, NP 8)
<Steela> I swear I die if I cant burn a dvd
<kusanagi> anybody knows how to dissable snap to grid?
<isarl> Flannel: I'd rather just stop talking about it.  But thanks.
<Flannel> isarl: That works too, thanks.
<aphexcoil> I have a question.  Where can I find a list of minimum hardware requirements for Unity 3D?
<isarl> Anybody have any idea how to get nouveau working properly on my system?
<everton> bye
<kallisti5> any reports of ubuntu 11.04 not booting completely from the install cd?  i get an ubuntu boot background and a cursor... thats it.
<amrinz> kallisti5: maybe the boot media corrupted?
<kallisti5> amrinz: just burnt it
<kallisti5> on new cd-r media
<yerac> is there a way just to select file when one click to open is enabled ubuntu 10.10????????????????????????????????
<kallisti5> *sigh* who's idea was it to disable ctl+alt+f1-f8 ?
<amrinz> kallisti5:I already burnt 50 cd for release party yesterday, and it did well
<yerac> please answer, it is annoying
<eoss> ive got some kind of flash playing right now event hough mozilla was closed
<kusanagi> anybody knows how the effect of maximizing a window when moving next to the border is called so i can google it?
<eoss> how i kill the process
<Lesterwood> why is vlc so glitchy in ubuntu 11.4
<amrinz> except for toshiba netbook (i dont remember the series)
<Lesterwood> it is glitchier than anything i have ever used
<KM0201> Lesterwood, because 11.4 doesn't exist most likely
<kallisti5> amrinz: hmm.. ok will try to reburn
<isarl> KM0201: That was really, really helpful. Good work.
<KM0201> isarl, i strive
<isarl> KM0201: :P
<yerac> to kill proces go to shell, type top, remember process id and type kill <id>
<Cairo|Mac> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Cairo|Mac> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9358/img3507sk.jpg
<Cairo|Mac> or at least a pointer in the right direction
<kellnola> yerac, you can kill from top
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: Not sure what you mean.  What's wrong with that screenshot?
<yerac> how to kill from top?
<rockets> Is there a way to make sure all the base install ubuntu packages are really there? I've already made sure to install ubuntu-desktop but that's not enough.
<Cairo|Mac> isarl: starting load fallback graphics devices [fail]
<nit-wit> yerac, install htop for that
<Cairo|Mac> and it just stalls at hwere it is
<Chipzzz> htop is better than top... lets you choose the kill signal
<uRock> +1 for htop
<Cairo|Mac> so it doesnt get past "checking battery state"
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues? or can you not even ctrl-alt-f1 into a VT?
<Steela> Oh Shoot
<Cairo|Mac> yeah i can
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: that might give you some clues, then.  but aside from that, I don't know much about it.
<Cairo|Mac> whats the name of hte command line text editer again?
<uRock> steela, you have a question?
<Cairo|Mac> isarl: ok, thanks
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: there are many. I use vim; you're probably looking for nano.
<Chipzzz> nano, vi, vim...
<Cairo|Mac> yeah thats it thanks
<yerac> or start processor (widget)
<Steela> How do I COMPLETLELY get rid of firefox.. I downloaded an extension and played with about: section and its so messed up I can even type in URL's..
<Cairo|Mac> Stameni: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<hiexpo> why use nano and vi
<Steela> When I remove and reinstall it, it is just the same
<Chipzzz> "--purge"
<Cairo|Mac> hiexpo: i dont have access to the graphica lstuff atm
<jenkinSear> steela: rm -r ~/.mozilla in a shell
<rockets> No way to do it :(
<uRock> Steela, open Synaptic Package Manager and select to completely remove Firefox
<hiexpo> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox4
<isarl> hiexpo: I like vim because it uses only the keyboard, and has a lot of good mechanisms for navigating text and manipulating it.  Many of my reasons would be repeated by users of emacs.
<jenkinSear> uRock, doesn't that leave the crap in the home directory?
<Cairo|Mac> isarl: it says it can't find any screens... lol
<Steela> jenkinsear I remeoved .mozilla myself but just going around and deleting files and crap but it fugged it up more
<uRock> no, it shouldn't. complete removal is supposed to remove that
<uRock> jenkinSear, your way is faster and easier
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: That's probably not good!  If you copy it into a pastebin somewhere, somebody else might be able to help you, but I'm not very familiar with Xorg, sorry.  =X
<Maahes> what's a good web frontend for a caldav server?
<Cairo|Mac> isarl: ok np
<Cairo|Mac> not sure if i could pastebing it using nano and lynx...
<Cairo|Mac> or w/e that text browser is called
<kallisti5> amrinz: seems the unity interface isn't starting
<Maahes> Cairo|Mac: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kallisti5> amrinz: i started the cd on another system and it worked fine
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: yeah, it's lynx.  but you might be able to copy the file to another computer and pastebin it there.
<Maahes> pastebinit should really be installed by default
<Cairo|Mac> Maahes: thanks
<isarl> Cairo|Mac: or, use Maahes suggestion..!
<kallisti5> i hear the ubuntu start up sound... then things just sit there
<Maahes> and all you do is pastebinit file and it gives you a link
<KM0201> kalleth2, how much ram does that system have?
<kallisti5> will the live cd / unity fail if it is using a non-accelerated video driver?
<Maahes> there's options too, but I've never really needed to use them ^_^
<ayrton> guys i got a stupid question, if i move something to the trash and delete it can i ever get it back?
<hiexpo> hmm
<kallisti5> KM0201: if you ment me... 5GB
<KM0201> kallisti5, a lot of times, yes.. it will not default to the 2d desktop... you can use the alt. cd
<Maahes> also instead of lynx try: elinks, links2 or w3m
<KM0201> kallisti5, yeah, i did.. thank you
<KM0201> kallisti5, whats your graphics device?
<kallisti5> Ati radeon HD
<kallisti5> 4350 i think
<Chipzzz> kallisti5: you can boot into a failsafe graphics mode that will work with anything for testing purposes
<kallisti5> k.  is there any way to see syslogs or access a terminal?
<kallisti5> ctl+alt+fX would be *inifitely* useful atm
<Cairo|Mac> www.paste.ubuntu.com/602066
<KM0201> kallisti5, i'm really not sure.. but as said, you can try booting into the failsafe.
<kallisti5> k.
<kallisti5> thanks for the infos
<XuMuK> kalleth2, sudo less /var/log/auth.log
<KM0201> kallisti5, i'd be really surprised if that ATI device supported the 3D desktop on the live CD.
<jhay> Anyone else who sees their Global Menu/Status Menu freeze every once in a while?
<Karen_mm> well done on the 11.04 and the wireless.  My laptop is actually usable with ubuntu now!!  where 10.10 it was not.  Thanks a lot eh?
<kallisti5> KM0201: aren't radeon's pretty common?
<Stameni> what ? <Cairo|Mac> Stameni: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<KM0201> kallisti5, yes, they are, but radeons linux support sucks.
<KM0201> always has
<Cairo|Mac> Stameni: he was having trouble with firefox
<kallisti5> not any more.. the recent radeon xorg drivers work pretty well
<Cairo|Mac> oh its you
<Cairo|Mac> lol
<jhay> Like right now, I can't access the Banshee, Calendar, etc it's frozen
<Cairo|Mac> that should get rid of hte config files and stuff for it
<Cairo|Mac> do that and then reinstall it
<Stameni> Cairo|Mac, so what that has to do with me ? :)
<Cairo|Mac> or was it someoen else?...
<Cairo|Mac> whoops
<kallisti5> are there plans to move away from unity towards gnome 3 at any point?
<Stameni> Cairo|Mac :)
<Cairo|Mac> lol
<kallisti5> cause thus far it has been hit or miss... and gnome 3 is pretty awesome
<sebsebseb> kallisti5: no Unity will stay the default for a long time
<kallisti5> s$#%$#
<kallisti5> ok.. back to debian i go
<zacharyalexstern> Is there a keyboard shortcut to maximize windows without taking over the top bar or hiding the dock?
<Cairo|Mac> kalleth2: you can use gnome still you know...
<KM0201> Cairo|Mac, i've heard a lot of complaints that the live cd will not fall back to gnome, when the 3D desktop fails to load
<Cairo|Mac> ok
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<Rehan> has anyone experienced the bug where 11.04 all of a sudden just logs out, saving nothing, and presenting the login screen?
<KM0201> itaylor57, o/
<jenkinSear> rehan that sounds like an X crash
<nawk> Jordan_U I was having a little connection difficulty earlier.  Did you get see my question ? :-)
<uRock> Rehan, what did you have running when it happened?
<Jordan_U> nawk: No.
<Rehan> uRock: libreoffice this time, but before its been terminal
<uRock> odd
<nawk> Jordan_U may I ask for your permission to pm it to you b/c last time I typed it, the bot kicked me.  (I think the spambot has gotten too sensitive lately, really heh)
<Jordan_U> nawk: I'd prefer if you used pastebin for the question.
<Rehan> how can I see the error logs of what happened?
<nawk> okay, I'll do just that :-)
<johwil> Hi all. Is this the right place to talk about an idea for a program?
<jenkinSear> Rehan should be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cairo> does anyone know waht might cause this?
<Cairo> www.paste.ubuntu.com/602066
<Jahooty> i just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu.  something or other elephant.  How do i prevent the 'taskbar' from autohiding and can i put it on the bottom of the screen?
<Jordan_U> johwil: No, but you can try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Cairo> Jordan_U: were you talking to me?
<Logan_> Jahooty: It is currently impossible to put it at the bottom of the screen.  However, using ccsm, you can turn off auto-hiding.
<Cairo> oh no
<Logan_> !ccsm | Jahooty
<ubottu> Jahooty: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Cairo> i didnt see that first word lol
<Jordan_U> Cairo: No.
<Cairo> sorry
<Logan_> Jahooty: You'd want the first package in ubottu's response.
<claudiomet> greetings ! I have problems with my printer Cannon iP2700 series the error message is File '/System/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/sRGB Profile.icc' not found" in Ubuntu natty
<johwil> ok Thanks Jordan_U
<Rehan> jenkinSear: here's mine -- any look weird in it? http://pastie.org/1855166
<Jordan_U> johwil: You're welcome.
<Jahooty> moving a panel/taskbar is now in compiz?
<Jahooty> seems like needless complication
<Cairo> does anyone have any idea on how to fix this?
<ichigo100> thats ubuntu for ya
<Cairo> www.paste,ubuntu.com/6-2-66
<Cairo> whoops
<Cairo> www.paste.ubuntu.com/602066
<Guest1224> can i install libreoffice alongside with openoffice
<jenkinSear> Rehan, looks like your nvidia drivers are acting up, may be out of sync with your kernel
<jenkinSear> I'd suggest reinstalling them
<Rehan> jenkinSear: any other log files i should look at?
<DrGrov> Evening
<DrGrov> How do I easily backup my 10.04 so I can easily do a direct upgrade to 11.04?
<Chipzzz> Cairo: I think the url is still ng
<HyperShock> claudiomet: have you tried reinstalling it yet?
<Cairo> oh
<claudiomet> nop, it's a natty fresh installation
<Cairo> www.paste.ubuntu/602066
<HyperShock> claudiomet: ok, just because ubuntu says it sees it doesn't mean you have the drivers, you are going to have to go get the ppd file and get installed.
<Cairo> or
<Rehan> DrGrov: you could use the dd command, thats what I do
<claudiomet> I reinstalled the printer twice with the same results
<tomatobros> hi guys why flash player unstable with natty and fglrx ?
<DrGrov> Rehan: Do explain more throughly
<Cairo> www.paste.ubuntu.com/602073/
<Strav> he. I just finished creating a ext4 raid array on ubuntu 11.04, problem is: it does not mount automatically, regardless of my fstab. Anyone can shed some light on this? (in mdadm.conf, I have ARRAY /dev/md0  metadata=1.2 name=strav-nas:0 UUID=somethingsomething.... If I check /dev, I have a md folder where there's a file named strav-nas:0; don't exactly know what I should do about it)
<HyperShock> claudiomet: priv msg me and tell the exact steps you took to install it
<Rehan> DrGrov: ok one sec
<Guest1224> can i install libreoffice alongside with openoffice
<Cairo> Guest1224: why not?
<HyperShock> Guest1224: yes
<Cairo> you could try
<Cairo> !nick Guest1224
<Cairo> oh
<HyperShock> Guest1224: but why would you, libreoffice is far superior to openoffice
<Rehan> DrGrov: you can backup the entire ubuntu partition to either another partition or an external hard drive
<DrGrov> Rehan: Sure, no hurry. Please take it in a PM. Would be good to save it as well
<Guest1224> !nick wilson
<Cairo> anyone have any idea?
<Steela> IM Screwed
<tomatobros> anyone have same issue with fglrx and adobe flash ? i mean high cpu usage
<Chipzzz> Cairo: the url is paste.ubuntu.com/602073 ... the www was messing it up
<Cairo> ah
<Cairo> ok
<Cairo> thanks
<Guest1224> hypershock: ok, so how do i remove open office>?
<Cairo> paste.ubuntu.com/602066 then
<Cairo> caio: lol
<nawk> Man, spam must be getting out of hands lately.  I tried to pastebin something simple on paste.debian.net and it's asking me to 'do this,  do that'
<Steela> I can not get back firefox the way it was at all.  I did everything sudo apt-get remove , sudo apt-get purge, Tried to remove from ubuntu software center, Synaptic.....NOTHING
<Cairo> try deleting the .firefox folder in your home directory
<Silentmyst> hey guys, i got a new 6 button mouse, standard left right middle, then 3 on thumb forward back and thumb middle. i can't get linux to detect the middle thumb
<Strav> (I should also add, my array is visible from nautilus, it gets mounted using it's UUID)
<zacharyalexstern> !unity > zacharyalexstern
<ubottu> zacharyalexstern, please see my private message
<Silentmyst> i even downloaded btnx in hopes it would detect and configure the buttons, but didn't
<Silentmyst> any ideas?
<Jahooty> thanks
<Steela> I can not get back firefox the way it was at all.  I did everything sudo apt-get remove , sudo apt-get purge, Tried to remove from ubuntu software center, Synaptic.....NOTHING
<Steela> how do I remove firefox
<Steela> I mean .firefox
<newb_> 	My gnome shell stopped working after some system restarts and is running only default gnome interface. How can I back to gnome-shell interface?
<calamari> Silentmyst: you could try cat on the mmouse device and see if the kernel is seeing the events
<zacharyalexstern> Is there a simple way of creating a Unity 2D session?
<kill_joy> hey, if anyone is having issues with synaptic in ubuntu 11.04, I posted a forum thread that solves the issue:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746485
<calamari> Steela: *mouse
<Steela> I deleted .mozilla its in my trash
<nawk> Jordan_U, http://paste.debian.net/?show=115718;lines=0
<Steela> Yeah I think its gone
<LinuxMonkey> Steela,  what do you mean by "I can not get back firefox the way it was at all"
<sakuramboo> Steela: rm $HOME/.mozilla/firefox
<nawk> Jordan_U it's a lil follow-up question.
<Chipzzz> Cairo: I think the answer lies in line 115
<caio> Hello Everybody....
<kill_joy> ello, ello
<Hoyt> hi , i tried alternative cd , it didn't support root partition encryption ?
<kill_joy> well, just wanted to post that thread.  Hope it helps.  bye all
<Steela> IT worked fine, I downloaded too much extensions and then changed some setting in about:  Now I cant click on anything, there no extensions cuz I deleted .mozzilla , I cant type in websites
<calamari> Silentmyst: don't pm please
<Strav> Anyone here with some experience with raid5 on ubuntu >= 10.10
<Cairo> Chipzzz: ok thanks
<renegaid> ubuntu 11.04 does not install broadcom drivers
<caio> Is possible upgrade the backtrack 4 for a Ubuntu 11.04 in aptitude, without change the toolkit
<caio> ??
<calamari> Silentmyst: open a terminal.. cat /dev/input/mouse0
<Silentmyst> k
<renegaid> is there anything that i can do to make things faster? things load so slow
<Jordan_U> nawk: "Installing" grub using the grub shell is grub legacy, and it only ever actually wrote to areas outside any filesystem. GRUB2 always uses grub-install which installs its modules to the directory specified in the --boot-directory= argument, or /boot if no argument is given, and creates a core.img with those modules needed to access /boot/ and embeds it.
<Cairo|Mac> caio: i have a one letter different name :P
<Steela> Saku I delete .firefox with mouse do i still need too  rm $HOME/.mozilla/firefox
<calamari> Silentmyst: might need sudo for that
<Cairo|Mac> Chipzzz: would that mean that i cant use my driver?
<Cairo|Mac> wahts with all the floodbots/
<soreau> Where is the menu in 11.04? For example, I just want to find Internet applications (in gnome-panel menu it is Applications>Internet>)
<Hoyt> hi , is it possible to remove all sort of things related to Unity interface , and get my gnome interface back ?
<Ziber> At an interval of about 30 seconds, my computer fan seems to increase in volume and intensity, lasting for 2-3 seconds. Running 10.10... This has happened on most other linuxes that I have tried on this computer. Anything I can do about it?
<soreau> Hoyt: Yes, choose classic gnome from the session menu before logging in
<xangua> Hoyt: in the login screen, select 'classic desktop'
<Silentmyst> yep, ok so i sudo cat, this is where its wierd - its not detecting middle thumb, but nor is it detecting scroll wheel left and right tilts, however btnx detected wheel left and right tilts
<Hoyt> Good
<calamari> Silentmyst: so you're seeing the gibberish when you push the buttons, except middle thumb?
<HyperShock> soreau: put mouse in unity bar, touch bottom of screen so it scrolls all the way down fast, about 1 or 2 icons above the trash can, it says applications and folders, click that icon, in the new window in the upper right corner you can navigate to the other sections, or you can just use the search box at this point
<Steela>  This is what I got , rm: cannot remove ' /home/juz/,mozilla./firefox':  Is a directory
<Silentmyst> yes, but nothing for left and right wheel tilts either, yet btnx detects left and right tilts as buttons - wierd...
<Chipzzz> Cairo: I'm not sure... I would start by removing any traces of the proprietary driver that may be present (although I don't see any mention of it in the log) & reinstalling the default drivers
<xangua> Steela: because there is no ",mozilla." directory
<isarl> While trying to activate an nvidia driver in the Additional Drivers dialogue, I got an error. /var/log/jockey.log says "modinfo for module nvidia_current failed".  How do I fix this?
<Guest1224> hypershock: ok, so how do i remove open office>?
<luisgmarine> Hello anyone here experiencing slow graphics performance with 11.04?  I have a macbook pro with an nvidia GT 9600 and I'm trying to play a simple bubble game and it just lags like crazy.
<Steela> I mean .mozilla
<MACscr> ok, this is frustrating. Ever since upgrading to natty, im getting a lot of popup errors when clicking on shortcuts of mine or even some files. Basically it shows the the correct path to the file, but then says: "Cannot display......The location is not a folder". Why the heck is it thinkings its a folder in the beginning?
<calamari> Silentmyst: maybe those are a different mouse device like mouse1, 2, 3?
<damadprof_> Is there a program where I can simply drag vob's into and click burn? I've tried Devede and Brasero but neither seem to play nice :(
<Silentmyst> im not sure, i just haven't been able to get that middle thumb button working, its like linux is not seeing it at all, the mouse is brand new but the software is windows only so im kinda at a loss
<soreau> HyperShock: I dont see what you are talking about
<killer_> What is the default IRC program with Ubuntu?
<calamari> Silentmyst: I meant, try cat with the other files
<xangua> killer_: empathy comes installed, but is very limited for it
<isarl> When trying to activate an nvidia driver in Additional Drivers, I get this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602077/  How do I fix this?
<Sonjaaa> remote desktop viewer doesn't seem to work in natty. i can click around and see the background, but the menus don't pop up and it doesnt' update the screen properly
<doc|home> killer_: try x-chat
<Silentmyst> 0-1-2-3?
<calamari> Silentmyst: yeah
<Sonjaaa> calamari: my favourite is konversation
<Artarian> LESSON OF THE DAY: Dont ever ever upgrade your ubuntu to 11.04
<Silentmyst> k 1 sec
<Sonjaaa> Artarian:  wait for 11.10 eh :)
<a111> How would i limit the cpu % a user can use?
<calamari> Artarian: if something was working for you, why upgrade?
<Cairo|Mac> Chipzzz: default as in noveua?
<isarl> Sonjaaa: or do a fresh install.  but don't upgrade.
<Artarian> Sonjaaa, he*l yea
<Chipzzz> Silentmyst: have you read this?
<Artarian> calamari,  to experience new feature?
<Chipzzz> Cairo: yes
<killer_> doc|home: ok.  currently using XChat.  I wanted to see what other options there were and prefer to start with 'default' apps in the various *buntu flavors.
<soreau> HyperShock: I see what you mean now.. this upper right menu is not visible at first until clicking more applications or anything
<calamari> Artarian: you're experiencing the new features lol
<Chipzzz> (if memory serves)
<HyperShock> Guest1224: in your ubuntu software center, you can find and remove open-office there or you can from shell do sudo apt-get remove open-office
<nawk> Jordan_U in grub legacy, I was given the impression that when 'root (hdX, Y)' it installs the '/boot/' stuff into the filesystem on the partition.  So, when you say that "it only ever actually wrote to areas outside any filesystem", I would think that "area outside of the fs" would be an area in the beginning of the partition, before the fs starts?
<laterallink> a111,  ulimits  perhaps
<HyperShock> soreau: yeah....
<Artarian> calamari, trust me i am ! lol nvidia and ATI graphic cards are just hell now
<Jordan_U> nawk: Your impression was incorrect.
<doc|home> killer_: most people use that or irssi (console based)
<HyperShock> soreau: and then a strange thing starts to happen, this unity it grows on you like ringworm, only you are not scratching.
<soreau> HyperShock: Way more to do just to see the menu than in gnome 2.0/maverick
<nawk> Jordan_U Is my latter assumption somewhat closer to reality?
<Rehan> jenkinSear: how would i reinstall my nvidia drivers?
<HyperShock> soreau: for instance i've figure out how to cull my unity and reorganize it already
<Jordan_U> nawk: No.
<calamari> Artarian: but seriously.. that's why I'm running a frankenbuntu of kde3.5 and lucid
<l1nuxman> why am I getting "apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}" when I run 'apache2 -S' ??
<HyperShock> soreau: yeah, cept you should put your commonly used items on the unity bar
<killer_> doc|home: are there addons for XChat?  I can't put my finger on it but there is just a few things I don't like about it.
<soreau> HyperShock: I just want an easy way to access the menu
<Silentmyst> calamari, ok so i cat 1-2-3, nothing happens at all with mouse1 - and mouse 2 and 3 aren't found
<doc|home> killer_: yep, haven't used many though
<doc|home> back later
<calamari> Silentmyst: k.. well that was my only idea. basically those should be showing whatever linux sees
<Jordan_U> nawk: extN and most other linux filesystems only have one free sector at the beginning, not enough to embed enough code to read said filesystem and load the rest of your code from. Btrfs does have such an embedded area reserved though.
<calamari> Silentmyst: however it's possible that the additional functions are in a different device as well that I don't know about
<Silentmyst> darn
<HyperShock> soreau: however you are missing other things too, for instance get your mouse off the unity, minimize your apps and check out that default menu to the right the unity ubuntu icon on the top panel, it's not there, hidden by default, but when you mouse over, well, and you can access system settings and places from it
<Sonjaaa> isarl:  what part of the upgrade fails when fresh install is fine?
<calamari> Silentmyst: there are a number of /dev/input/event# devices in mine
<Maahes> how big is the ubuntu server cd?
<isarl> Sonjaaa: Well, for me, my graphics drivers are totally broken.  But it's different in every situation.  Fresh installs are just generally more headache-free.
<Sonjaaa> cool
<Silentmyst> guess i'll just be stuck with out it sadly - dunno what else to do
<Silentmyst> thx for your help cal
<calamari> Silentmyst: yw.. btw is it usb?
<gonzalo> Hello, I am trying to install a program called ROOT. I did: ./configure and it says: libX11 MUST be installed. I ran the command: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev and it said it is already installed. What is wrong here? Thank you.
<Silentmyst> use wireless
<ChapterNZ> Hi all, anyone else having issues with pidgin not showing in the notification area after a dist-upgrade? (I've reinstalled pidgin-libnotify)
<HyperShock> Silentmyst: what seems to be the problem?
<mathboy2600> Wubi doesnt seem to be updating my boot.ini on windows xp. is xp no longer supported?
<Silentmyst> i can't get 1 of 6 buttons on my new mouse to be seen by linux
<Silentmyst> its got 3 normal left right middle, and 3 thumb forward back and middle
<HyperShock> wow, was there room for the optical eye?
<Silentmyst> linux doesn't see middle
<HyperShock> so 5 out 6 are working?
<Silentmyst> yea
<Jordan_U> mathboy2600: XP is still supported. You're saying that it didn't modify your boot.ini during install?
<HyperShock> what is make and model of the mouse?
<ErezCohen> I thought i won't hear XP in this room :-)
<gonzalo> Help, please!
<foodstamp> that a gopher
<mathboy2600> thats correct. it didnt modify it
<HyperShock> ErezCohen: (offtopic) think of the our braille readers, they had to actually touch those two letters! sorry for them. ick.
<Silentmyst> some cheap brand i got a best buy lol - rocketfish ergo - its a 2.4ghz wireless laser - model no. rf-mse14
<nawk> Jordan_U: okay.  it would answer what I had in mind if you could explain where grub legacy puts the stuff when the user specifies 'root (hdX, Y)'
<tripelb> I have XP. How else would I run photoshop if I wanted to, or skype with my webcam, or deal with an antivirus program, or compare font-goodness, or use a version of Picasa that works.  (but I havent been there in months)
<Rehan> jenkinSear: how would i reinstall my nvidia drivers?
<ErezCohen> LOL
<Silentmyst> the software it came with is windows only, no linux support
<calamari> tripelb: picasa works fine in linux btw.. it's a hellish mix of wine but it works
<gonzalo> Help me, please :)
<HyperShock> wow, tripe, so many good thinks in linux exceed what you are keeping ecks pea for
<nawk> Jordan_U just the gist of it, to keep it short :-)
<HyperShock> thinks = things
<ErezCohen> if u really need to run photoshop, use MAC!!! :-)
<gonzalo> Can somebody help me with a linux question?
<ErezCohen> any way, serious question....any admins over here? i really need help
<MACscr> tripelb: photoshop cs5 runs pretty decent for me in wine.
<Jordan_U> nawk: Nothing happens when you specify 'root (hdX,Y)', it's 'setup' that actually does the writing. If you don't already have the stage files in /boot/grub/ (on the filesystem specified by 'root (hdX,Y)') then setup will fail.
<MACscr> ErezCohen: define "admin"
<HyperShock> gonzalo: uh, duh, this is ubuntu channel, so please ask the question... :)
<isarl> gonzalo: read the topic.  Don't ask to ask a question, just ask it.
<Silentmyst> gonzalo: just post ur question
<calamari> gonzalo: what is this ROOT program.. thats the key here
<bth1202> hello
<gonzalo> I asked it
<gonzalo> before
<openbees> how can i change my default gdm login theme..?
<gonzalo> I'll copy
<ErezCohen> ok...i will define my question, maybe it will be better :-)
<ChapterNZ> Anyone else having issues with pidgin not showing in the notification area after a dist-upgrade? (I've reinstalled pidgin-libnotify, whitelisted 'all' in gsettings.... any pointers anyone?
<gonzalo> Hello, I am trying to install a program called ROOT. I did: ./configure and it says: libX11 MUST be installed. I ran the command: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev and it said it is already installed. What is wrong here? Thank you.
<openbees> how can i change my default gdm login theme..? i am using ubuntu 11.04 ....
<xangua> openbees:  you can change the gtk them , but don't know how
<gonzalo> ROOT is a program developed by a Physics laboratory: CERN. http://root.cern.ch
<ErezCohen> just installed my brand new 10.04 server (full install by myself from scratch for the first time)...and every thing went pretty good
<bth1202> I tried to install Ubuntu with ubuntu CD on a latest computer system
<openbees> xangua: i needs HOW ?
<ErezCohen> i am doing it because i need to let other develop with me on a django project...
<Rehan> how can i find out which driver i have installed for my display?
<xangua> openbees: perhaps google knows
<gonzalo> I installed ROOT successfully on Ubuntu 10.10 a couple of weeks ago
<ErezCohen> do i installed everything
<WindowNumOne> Can some1 help! This is my biggest prob EVAAaAAAA
<Chipzzz> Rehan lsmod
<ErezCohen> now..i am working on a MAC and trying to open the project on the server from eclipse from my mac
<bth1202> However, It shows some error message, DVI-D recognition error, and then stopped installing.
<ErezCohen> and i am getting permistion denied all the time....
<caio> Openbees : type in termina gdmsetup with root
<ErezCohen> but i did mount the directory on the server
<caio> openbees: terminal*
<openbees> xangua : unfortunately  NO .....i read on many tutorial that this feature is disabled after 9.10
<ErezCohen> so i don't understand how can i mount the directory but not able to do other stuff?
<bth1202> my graphic card is "ATI Radeon 5750" series. How can I solve this problem?
<gonzalo> Hello, I am trying to install a program called ROOT. I did: ./configure and it says: libX11 MUST be installed. I ran the command: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev and it said it is already installed. What is wrong here? Thank you.
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with configuring wireless through a console?  specifically i'm using wpa_cli, wpa_supplicant is running, but after adding a network to wpa_cli, setting the ssid, and setting the network passphrase, all i can get is 'pre-shared key may be invalid'.  Key is verified working from my phone
<openbees> caio : i just some kind error msgs...nothing else
<WindowNumOne> Everytime I go to burn a ISO on DVD it says in K3B "cdrecord has no permission to open this device"  I had same prob with other prog, other dvd, other brands everything.
<openbees> caio : GOT*
<Silentmyst> gonzalo: are you running 11.04 now?
<calamari> WindowNumOne: you need to grant your user account permission
<gonzalo> Silentmyst: Yes
<Rehan> Chipzzz: hmm ok so i see a nvidia, uvesafb, vesafb, and video. Does that mean I'm using proprietary or default?
<WindowNumOne> To burn a dvd
<WindowNumOne> how do i do that
<laterallink> gonzalo, it could be looking for a diffrent version of libx11, you're running the ./configure with sudo or under root correct?
<Silentmyst> try switching to ubuntu classic at log in and try to play with your program
<ErezCohen> No one about my problem :-(
<WindowNumOne> calamari: I will love you forever plz tell me how
<calamari> WindowNumOne: patience, I'm looking
<gonzalo> laterallink: I was doing it without sudo, I'll try with sudo now
<xangua> WindowNumOne: with brasero
<Silentmyst> i know i've had a few problems with a few programs not liking the new unity system
<WindowNumOne> It don't work with brasero either
<bth1202> By the way, I've been trying to upgrade my ubuntu box from 10.10 to 11.04.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:how to stop the ubuntuone-syncdaemon process, because i don't need that as i have poor internet connection and it eats like 25 mb of ram,
<Chad__> How do I make rsync back up Truecrypt files incrementally. As of now, it rewrites the file completely.
<KM0201> WindowNumOne: try gnomebaker, it's alwys burned ISO's just fine for me
<caio> openbees : what msg??
<WindowNumOne> I tried that prog, it gives error im not sure if it says anything about not having permission
<xangua> thauriswulfa: uninstall ubuntu-one
<bth1202> It still have problem during the job. What's the matter there?
<litropy> is xorg.conf still here: etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Mine is empty ...
<WindowNumOne> I tried that too KM0201
<KM0201> WindowNumOne: if all those programs are failing, you have some other malfunction going on there
<calamari> WindowNumOne: it's in your preferences or admin under users and groups
<bth1202> The error message was " package downloading time is expired" .
<Viking667> I seem to be having trouble with Unity a bit... I can't right-click on any of the panels on either of my monitors... as a result, I can't add indicators or remove them... nor can I figure out how to start them up.
<Silentmyst> thauriswulfa: system settings > startup apps, just uncheck it and it won't load up any more
<openbees> caio : ya i got login screen setting window ..but how can i change login theme using this window
<calamari> WindowNumOne: there should be a cdrom group and you need to add your user to that group
<WindowNumOne> I never had error until I updated to new ubuntu
<Viking667> In addition to that, (another problem) how do I persuade Ubuntu One that I actually _have_ an internet connection even though it swears black and blue I don't?
<bth1202> Is there any specific trouble in there, ubuntu mirrors?
<HyperShock> Silentmyst: wow, seems to be no linux support for that mouse (directly). you might be on your own here unless someone else here is good at configuring mice with 6 buttons or more. anyone?
<Chipzzz> Rehan: I don't have a machine with an nVidia card to check right now but I think you need the nouveau driver... here's the step-by-step from Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gonzalo> laterallink: I tried "sudo ./configure" but it gives me the same message: "libX11 MUST be installed"
<openbees> caio : ?????
<ChapterNZ> Viking667: I'm having troubles with the indicators too! Sorry I can't help ya though..
<Silentmyst> lol yea thats what i was thinking, its just not supported at all, btnx and sudo cat doesn't see it, dunno what to do /sigh
<ChapterNZ> Anyone else having issues with pidgin not showing in the notification area after a dist-upgrade? (I've reinstalled pidgin-libnotify, whitelisted 'all' in gsettings.... any pointers anyone?
<nawk> Jordan_U: that would mean grub legacy needs to know how to read the from the filesystem on (hdX, Y)
<dijonyummy> whats the diff between installing a package with apt-get, aptitude, synaptic? which one will install icons in gnome besides ubuntu software center
<calamari> dijonyummy: usually not much difference
<xangua> ChapterNZ: it does show on the envelope
<caio> openbees : Have one title called theme
<Jordan_U> nawk: Yes.
<calamari> dijonyummy: they might resolve dependencies differenly
<caio> openbees : sorry
<HyperShock> gonzalo: why are you trying to install a program called ROOT?
<dijonyummy> i want to script installing all the packages i use, for stuff like example... 11.04
<ChapterNZ> xangua: I've removed the icon
<gizmobay> I had problems booting so I removed the nvidia drivers and I'm using Nouveau drivers but it only works in classic mode. Am I missing something? Glxgears works.
<ChapterNZ> xangua: indicator-messages is the package i removed (I hate the little envelope)
<gonzalo> HyperShock: I work in the Faculty of Physics of the Catholic University of Chile, and we work with data from the LHC particle accelerator. I need ROOT to process that data
<gizmobay> 11.04 that is
<HyperShock> gonzalo: regardless, you need to sudo apt-get install build-essentials if you plan do any sort of serious compiling and installing.
<dijonyummy> i dont think apt-get installs icons
<bth1202> Hello? is there anyone who can support me with the install problem on the newest computer?
<gonzalo> HyperShock: ok, I'll install that
<calamari> dijonyummy: to get a list of packages in some sort of installed or not fully uninstalled state, use dpkg -l
<WindowNumOne> :calamari i'm sorry but I still dont really understand
<mr-rich> Hello, is ANYBODY else having problems with dbus-deamon sucking up 30%+ cpu usage?
<WindowNumOne> I was able to burn a cd ISO but when it comes to DVDS im screwed
<calamari> WindowNumOne: sorry, I'm not running Gnome.. ask for help on how to get to the Users and Groups settings
<caio> openbees : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WXoU3O0vgs
<litropy> Is it normal for xorg.conf to be empty?
<WindowNumOne> Ok I was under user and groups
<WindowNumOne> What was I supposed to do there
<gonzalo> HyperShock: E: Unable to locate package build-essentials
<calamari> WindowNumOne: then go to groups
<HyperShock> gonzalo: lol, but ROOT has so many connations, like becoming "root" and the "root" directory and the "root" sector of the driver. Personally I think making a problem called "root" is asking for it.
<bth1202> DVI-D recognition trouble during the first step of installing.
<codex84> what are good themes
<codex84> for ubuntu
<codex84> ?
<HyperShock> gonzalo: let me double check what they are calling it now
<WindowNumOne> And select what under groups
<calamari> WindowNumOne: you should have a cdrom group
<caio> openbees : sorry, but not called theme, but local
<xangua> lilstevie: yes
<gonzalo> HyperShock: the official page of the ROOT software is at root.cern.ch
<xangua> codex84: google gnome look
<Viking667> hm. Seems that once I install the applet (the deb) and type in its name, then it appears on the panel...
<litropy> xangua, was that "yes" meant for me?
<caio> openbees : i do confusion =D
<HyperShock> gonzalo: my bad, i added an 's'. do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<frybye> hi - I installed startup-manager with ubuntu software center but it does not show up in the gui and dosen't work from the terminal either? Any tips?
<calamari> WindowNumOne: is there a cdrom group?
<Viking667> can't do diddle about the panel though to hide it. The closest I've got is when an app is fully fulscreened.
<frybye> this startup-manager problem relates to natty
<openbees> caio : i appriciate ur effort but the video was for ubuntu 9.10 .....
<HyperShock> gonzalo: yep, just expressing my concerns over the name of the program
<Artarian> LESSON OF THE DAY: Dont ever ever upgrade your ubuntu to 11.04
<gonzalo> HyperShock: build-essential is already the newest version. (thanks for your help, by the way)
<xangua> frybye: because there is no 'startup-manager' , there is 'startupmanager'
<ChapterNZ> Viking667: can you define "type in its name"
<Flannel> Artarian: Please stop that.
<HyperShock> Artarian: lol, what makes you say that
<calamari> HyperShock: he's trolling
<WindowNumOne> yes, the cdrom group has my name checked there is not really any more options .. should I uncheck it and check  it again or something
<Viking667> Artarian: actually, once I cured the two or three errors I did have, it was good to go.
<caio> openbees : what your ubuntu??
<HyperShock> calamari: is there no one to ban him?
<HyperShock> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<WindowNumOne> No Ban
<HyperShock> !vote
<Flannel> HyperShock: There is.
<jbag> anyone able to offer troubleshooting advice on archive manager (file roller) in regard to CBR files, they open but cannot extract the internal files.  worked fine in 10.10
<Viking667> ChapterNZ: ahh, sorry. Unity. Click on the startgear thing, huge window pops up with all the applications listed, and a searchbox at the top
<Artarian> lol?
<openbees> caio : changing gdm theme using login window is disabled by ubuntu team since 10.04 release....i am using 11.04 so wanna know if any new way to change gdm llogin screen
<calamari> WindowNumOne: then that is fine the way it is, don't change it
<calamari> WindowNumOne: is there a dvd group or cdrw or something liek that?
<ChapterNZ> Viking667: Ahhh right! And after you do that it "sometimes" shows the icon in the indicator ?
<Viking667> "sometimes"?
<dijonyummy> where is the config for the gnome panel layout stored?  i want to copy it from 10.10 to 11.04 gnome, after running a script to install all my apps
<WindowNumOne> Shoot Calamari can I use a live cd to boot up then accesss my files and try burning a cd like that
<ChapterNZ> Viking667: all the time?
<WindowNumOne> oh yeah I will need my cd in it .lol
<gonzalo> HyperShock: Is there any way to make the configure file recognize my libX11 package?
<calamari> WindowNumOne: doubt it unless you hgave more than one cd drive
<ChapterNZ> Viking667: (unfortunately never for me haha)
<Viking667> hang on. I'll log out, log in - then I'll see if the indicators load THEN.
<WindowNumOne> Wait I think I do have extra cdrom
<fisix> why does the network manager applet not have the up/down arrows for a direct connection in natty?
<caio> openbees : sorry
<WindowNumOne> No CDR or DVD group
<Viking667> sorry - won't exactly cure the Ubuntu One program's problam.
<Viking667> lem
<openbees> caio : it was so simple to change gdm in 9.10 ....its out of my imagination that way developers disabled this features
<ChapterNZ> Anyone else having issues with pidgin not showing in the notification area after a dist-upgrade? (I've reinstalled pidgin-libnotify, whitelisted 'all' in gsettings.... any pointers anyone?
<nawk> Jordan_U: that way, once grub legacy verifies that the stage files exists on 'Y', then it can identify the real location of where on the disk to read after it finish reading the first 440 bytes of the mbr.
<isarl> Dear #ubuntu, after running the nvidia installation script from the commandline and restarting my system, Additional Drivers informs me that nvidia_current is "activated but not currently in use."  how2fix plz
<openbees> caio : no dear its ok ..no need for sorry...we all hear for something to learn...and u got a lesson too
<Chad__> Help with rsync and Truecryot files?
<Jordan_U> nawk: If it's not using an embedded area, yes.
<caio> openbees : tanks!
<openbees> caio: u welcome !
<fisix> why does the network manager applet not have the up/down arrows for a direct connection in natty?
<frybye> xangua - somtimes called one - somtimes the other - hang on pse..
<Viking667> eeek.
<calamari> WindowNumOne: you were wanting to use k3b, right?
<mister_m> isarl, I see the same message in the additional drivers under the system menu
<WindowNumOne> Calamari Coudl I add a DVD group or do I need Drivers or something
<openbees> anyone hear ...have any idea how to chane gdm login theme in ubuntu 11.04
<openbees> change*
<isarl> mister_m: so any ideas how to fix it?
<HyperShock> gonzalo: what version of ubu are you on?
<Viking667> the weather applet didn't appear, and neither did the other applets I installed packages for...
<mister_m> isarl, none - but you aren't the only one
<isarl> mister_m: thanks anyway.
<Viking667> s/applet/indicator/
<HyperShock> gonzalo: PM me
<gonzalo> HyperShock: 11.04
<mister_m> isarl, I was going to try removing it, and adding it again
<calamari> WindowNumOne: actually, wait a sec.. I have an idea
<CheBuzz_> I am trying to install 11.04 on my Asus G51J laptop.  There are definitely some problems.  The splash screen shows, but afterward my screen is only showing black and white bars.  Anybody know what is going on or how to work around this?
<WindowNumOne> Calamari I am using anything and everything, I think I have every burning program, but I usually try KB3 or basero
<KM0201> fisix: the icon for network manager/applet, is set by the theme.
<gonzalo> HyperShock: How do I PM you?
<caio> openbees : have you installed ubuntu-tweak ?
<calamari> WindowNumOne: do you know the name of your cd device.. like /dev/...  ?
<WindowNumOne> Can you add DVD to the "admin and group" it ask for a number when I press add
<calamari> WindowNumOne: don't add that
<openbees> caio : i dont want to just change background wallpaper of my login screen.....
<frybye> xangua: got it - thanks...
<openbees> caio : i already have
<thejonb> i just bought a 6 button mouse with tilt and i can't get the buttons on the side of the mouse or the tilt to work at all. how do i activate those buttons?
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with configuring wireless through a console?  specifically i'm using wpa_cli, wpa_supplicant is running, but after adding a network to wpa_cli, setting the ssid, and setting the network passphrase, all i can get is 'pre-shared key may be invalid'.  Key is verified working from my phone
<WindowNumOne> the cd is under burn:///
<isarl> hooray, another kernel panic. =/
<calamari> WindowNumOne: okay that's not right but I'm going to take a guess.. open a console and type ls /dev/sg*
<Viking667> I'll forget about the indicators, but I really want Ubuntu One working, so I can evaluate the silly thing properly...
<CheBuzz_> I am trying to install 11.04 on my Asus G51J laptop.  There are definitely some problems.  The splash screen shows, but afterward my screen is only showing black and white bars.  Anybody know what is going on or how to work around this?  Looks like it may be a driver issue with the nVidia GTS 360M card.
<Viking667> Don't tell me I have to have the NetworkManager installed???
<WindowNumOne>  Calamari Permission Denied
<fisix> KM0201, sure, but it should change to the up/down arrow when i have an ethernet connection no?
<openbees> i am totaly messed with ubuntu 11.04 ....and totaly unsatisfied ....while friends of mine enjoying gnome3 with there fedora and opensuse...i am just getting bugs and problems with unity
<calamari> WindowNumOne: sudo ls /dev/sg*
<KM0201> fisix: again, it all depends on the theme...
<WindowNumOne>  /dev/sg* = permission denied
<WindowNumOne> ok lemme try
<KM0201> fisix: what is it now, unplugged ethernet cable?
<calamari> whattt
<calamari> WindowNumOne: you typed the original command wrong
<calamari> WindowNumOne: it should be "ls /dev/sg*" ... no quotes
<joeyeye> openbees, and you expected what ? It's a beta - it has defects...
<Jordan_U> joeyeye: 11.04 has been released.
<Omega> Viking667: Ubuntu comes preinstalled with NetworkManager
<WindowNumOne> Calameri this is what came back
<fisix> KM0201, now it's the empty wireless wave
<WindowNumOne> /dev/sg0  /dev/sg1
<joeyeye> Jordan_U, because it's released doesn't make it good. It was beta last week ... it's still the same
<KM0201> fisix: dunno man, does changing your theme change it?
<thejonb> how can i get ubuntu 10.10 to recognize the buttons on the side of my mouse?
<Jordan_U> joeyeye: Howerver you may feel about its stability it is none the less no longer in beta.
<KM0201> !mosue | thejonb
<openbees> joeyeye:  its  a stable release .....thats why i upgrades from my 10.04 lts ...and now only i am getting is error with everything
<KM0201> !mouse | thejonb oops
<ubottu> thejonb oops: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<calamari> openbees: okay put in a cd that already has data on it and browse it .. then go to the console and type "mount" (no quotes). tell me if you see /dev/sg0 or /dev/sg1 in the list
<fisix> KM0201, how do i change my theme..
<WindowNumOne> calamarij /dev/sg0  /dev/sg1
<calamari> openbees: sorry typo
<calamari> openbees: wrong person
<joeyeye> openbees, so it's a stable unstable release
<calamari> WindowNumOne:  okay put in a cd that already has data on it and browse it .. then go to the console and type "mount" (no quotes). tell me if you see /dev/sg0 or /dev/sg1 in the list
<MoleMan> can anybody help me with phpMyAdmin and MySQL in Ubuntu 10.10 server?
<KM0201> fisix: probably in your system settings, i'm not using gnome/unity anymore.. so i'm not 100% sure
<caio> good night for all =D
<fisix> KM0201, are you on kde?
<WindowNumOne> is a dvd ok
<KM0201> fisix: negative.. lxde
<calamari> WindowNumOne: yes
<wobblyonions> crap just upgraded to new Ubunut and the desktop is shit how do I get back to the old layout
<openbees> joeyeye: may u have more knowledge than me ....but i said what i felt .....its seems like broken dreams....
<IdleOne> !classic | wobblyonions
<ubottu> wobblyonions: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<IdleOne> wobblyonions: please mind your language
<wobblyonions> ah great thanks
<wobblyonions> this one is gay
<foodstamp> lol
<wobblyonions> :-) sorry
<Flannel> wobblyonions: Please don't use that term pejoratively.
<fisix> KM0201, how would i go about switching to lxde or something else?
<MoleMan> anybody help me with ubuntu server?
<calamari> wobblyonions: kerep in mind that shuttleworth had some fight with gnome devs and so next ubuntu won't have gnome at all
<KM0201> fisix: you can install those GUI's from the repositories
<joeyeye> openbees, agree. In general the OS is fine, the Unity UI is not ready for prime time. Stick with the "classic" as a desktop UI.
<Jordan_U> calamari: That's not even close to true.
<Waycloud> Hello?
<WindowNumOne> shoot calamari is there a paste bin site
<wobblyonions> thanks guys much better now  :-)
<Jordan_U> Waycloud: Hi. Welcome to #ubuntu :)
<WindowNumOne> thats free u dont have to sgin up
<fisix> KM0201, is it just me or is the lxde site down
<richuk> calamari, you know 11.04 is due to have Gnome3 rite??
<richuk> 11.10 lol
<karthick87> How to make natty boot in verbose mode?
<KM0201> fisix: lxde.org is    but lubuntu.org   is not
<KM0201> or at least i don't think it is
<calamari> Jordan_U: true: In April 2011 Mark Shuttleworth announced that Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot would not include the classic GNOME desktop as a fall back to Unity, unlike Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal.
<openbees> joeyeye : thanks but i am using classic since very next hour of 11.04 installation lolz
<Omega> calamari: classic GNOME desktop == gnome-panel
<Omega> calamari: We're still a GNOME distribution
<Jordan_U> calamari: Because GNOME has moved on to Gnome Shell, not because of any argument.
<KM0201> calamari: i thought it was gonna have unity-2d as a fallback.. .there needs to be some sort of fall back, to many peope having probs booting 3D
<calamari> WindowNumOne: just look in the list and find the info, no need to paste it
<Omega> calamari: We use GNOME rechnologies, GTK applications
<richuk> that doesnt mean its not gona have Gnome3 tho calamari
<IdleOne> KM0201: there is. see /msg ubottu !classic
<KM0201> IdleOne: thanks.
<Jordan_U> calamari: GNOME no longer supports the "classic" desktop, and neither will Ubuntu (unless an upstream appears). Ubuntu 11.10 will let you use GNOME shell or unity.
<KM0201> IdleOne: i was actually referring to 11.10 though
<frybye> wtf is this #ubuntu-unregged ?? I am registered.. this "channel" opens just as the identify process is being done..?
<MalMen> hello, my ati driver is not working on ubuntu 11.04.. anyone can help me please ?
<IdleOne> KM0201: 11.10 is 6 months away and off topic for this channel
<KM0201> IdleOne: i was just saying what i read
<Steela> Calamai 190-134-154-254.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy) has joined #ubuntu
<Steela> * cached has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Steela> <MalMen> hello, my ati driver is not working on ubuntu 11.04.. anyone can help me please ?
<Steela> <IdleOne> KM0201: 11.10 is 6 months away and off topic for this channel
<Steela> <KM0201> IdleOne: i was just saying what i read
<FloodBot2> Steela: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> frybye: Configure your client to send your nickserv password as a server password.
<dijonyummy> man that sucks, unity (and gnome 3) seem so restricting
<Steela> wait one sec
<thauriswulfa1> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Ask again later
<Omega> !paste Steela
<Steela> I didnt copy that
<KM0201> lol
<Omega> !paste | Steela
<ubottu> Steela: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Viking667> Ubuntu One. Who the heck knows something about that? I badly want it to use the network I've got, and not play silly beggars telling me it can't find one... when I'm typing IRC on it.
<Viking667> (the network, that is)
<frybye> Jordan_U: this was never a problem untill 5 mins ago...?
<calamari> thanks for correcting me.. I am glad to hear that I am wrong about Gnome in 11.10
<Omega> Steela: I think you highlighted it and middle clicked, that happens to me too sometimes.
<frybye> Jordan_U: and with konversation how do i do this change?
<Jordan_U> frybye: Race conditions are by their nature not always reproduceable.
<Omega> calamari: We're here to help :)
<Steela> Calamari   http://pastebin.com/hppW8wcE
<MoleMan> I am stuck installing phpMyAdmin can somebody help me, or redirect me to somewhere more suitable please?
<Jordan_U> frybye: I don't know, I don't use konversation.
<karthick87> How to make natty boot in verbose mode?
<calamari> Steela: are you the same and that WindowNumOne guy?
<litropy> So, wonder what kind of banter is about in #ubuntu+1
<Steela> oh yeah yes
<calamari> Steela: I don't see a mounted cd or dvd in that list
<Steela> I wonder why does it matter what type of cd or dvd it may of been blank
<brous-kee> karthick87, on the grub options  remove  quiet
<cloud9> any one can help me installing google earth package
<Omega> litropy: No one is saying anything there :)
<KM0201> cloud9: just download the .deb, double click and install?
<calamari> Steela: all I wanted to know was the name of your cd device .. it is probably /dev/sg0 .. lets just guess
<IdleOne> cloud9: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<Steela> I dunno!
<karthick87> brous-kee: Changing option GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" in /etc/default/grub doesn't effect in natty.
<litropy> Omega, yeah, that's what you _want_ us to think :P j/k
<KM0201> is google earth in the repos now?
<KM0201> !info googleearth
<ubottu> Package googleearth does not exist in natty
<calamari> Steela: pastebin this: ls -l /dev/sg* /dev/sr*
<KM0201> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.6.1 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<IdleOne> !info googleearth-package
<brous-kee> karthick87, on the grub options  remove  quiet -- did you try this yet?
<litropy> !info xorg-edit
<ubottu> Package xorg-edit does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm, didn't know that
<litropy> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MK``> Can I resize a partition with the disk utility or do I have to use something like gparted?
<karthick87> brous-kee: will try that
<brous-kee> MK``, if it has data you would want to use gparted
<MK``> ok thanks
<litropy> !What to do when  youtube is smooth and hulu is choppy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wdbl> i have a fairly fresh install of 10.04 and I am getting permission-denied trying to mkdir /usr/local/src/xyz Isn't this where you're supposed to keep source code?
<litropy> !Upgrade to AI
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KM0201> litropy: stop
<litropy> KM0201, Yes, sir
<Steela> Here it is :  http://pastebin.com/CNL8VRxz
<KM0201> litropy: you can /msg ubottu something here... and he'll PM you all the factoids you want (if you want to just ask it various questions)
<litropy> KM0201, thanks!
<Guest94632> just received the new update and now I have no wireless networking... I have the third party bcm43xx drivers installed but I do not remember what to type to bring up the wireless networking... thought it was something like ifconfig wlan0 up...but not sure
<calamari> Steela: that looks good then. and you said you were already in the cdrom group.. well I don't know at this point. I can get you working in a "wrong waqy" if you just want to burn
<Jordan_U> karthick87: Did you run "sudo update-grub" after making changes to /etc/default/grub ?
<calamari> Steela: if you run "sudo k3b" you should probably be able to burn
<litropy> Guest94632, check out iwconfig as well
<karthick87> Jordan_U: Yes
<Steela> thats when I put in a CD look what happens when I type mount after putting in DVD
<KM0201> calamari: i can't imagine a situation where any burning utility, would need sudo.
<Jordan_U> karthick87: Can you pastebin your /etc/default/grub and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<litropy> Guest94632, also make sure the card is enabled in BIOS
<jhay> Anyone else experiencing the Applications menu freezing up every once in a while?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | calamari
<ubottu> calamari: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<calamari> KM0201: it told him permission denied.. I used to get that all the time until I got my permissions sorted out
<karthick87> Jordan_U: Sure wait a min
<calamari> KM0201: but if he just needs to burn something he can use sudo and get it done
<litropy> Guest94632, Network Manager should do the rest.
<KM0201> calamari: hmm, thats strange.. i've never had to use sudo w/ a burning utility.. sounsd like he's got more issues than not being able to burn something unless he's root
<Guest94632> litropy, it is enabled in the bios... the only change that I made to the system was to upgrade to 11.04... from 10.
<calamari> KM0201: it's not the right solution, but i can get him going in a crunch
<Guest17770> Man I thought ubuntu was light weight. It runs really slow compared to win 7
<litropy> Guest94632, ifconfig to find your card; ifconfig [card] up
<Steela> Calamari http://pastebin.com/ixwprTBh
<calamari> KM0201: I'm pretty sure you need to be able to access the /dev/sr0 (etc) device in order to burn.. and the permissions are root.cdrom.. so either root or in the cdrom group
<Guest94632> this is on my laptop and the wireless is not coming up when I press the button
<Guest94632> ok
<Guest94632> i will try that
<litropy> Guest94632, but it sounds like there's something going on with that driver, because it should bring itself up automatically
<Steela> what is sudo K3b going to do
<calamari> Steela: did "sudo k3b" work to burn your cd?
<Steela> I already tried to burn over a thousand times using k3b!
<calamari> Steela: it'll run it as root
<Jordan_U> calamari: Please stop suggesting the use of sudo with graphical programs.
<MoleMan> is there a command for search?
<Guest94632> litropy, i guess i could uninstall and reinstall...
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | calamari
<Guest94632> [the driver]
<Steela> Ok lets see this
<calamari> Jordan_U: if you wnt to take over and help him, go ahead
<calamari> Jordan_U: there is nothing wrong with using sudo to run a program
<isarl> Hi all, although Alternative Drivers says my nvidia-current is "activated but not currently in use", glxinfo and glxgears seem to suggest that it actually is.  My problem: "Detect monitors" is not showing my second monitor.
<litropy> Guest94632, yeah, that's an option.
<KM0201> calamari: actually...
<Jordan_U> calamari: Read the link from ubottu. It could lead to Steela no longer being able to log in.
<calamari> Jordan_U: and I haven't kept up on the grpahical sudo of the week
<Jordan_U> Steela: Do *not* run "sudo k3b".
<Steela> *americans, president obama on tv to talk it supposed to be a national security issues*
<calamari> okay well I don't want to get banned for helping so sorry Steela you're on your own
<litropy> Does anyone _not_ have problems playing hulu?
<Jordan_U> !ot | Steela
<ubottu> Steela: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<calamari> Jordan will help you
<wdbl> does anyone know why you don't have permissions to /usr/local/src by default? where do you keep your code?
<Hoyt> hi , where can i download hard drive boot needed vmlinuz and initrd.gz ? i just forgot about the url
<litropy> Jordan_U, why is sudo k3b a bad idea?
<isarl> #ubuntu, why is my second monitor not getting detected?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<litropy> (not that I don't think it is)
<calamari> btw your ubtu command never sent me any kind of link
<ChapterNZ> Anyone else having issues with pidgin not showing in the notification area after a dist-upgrade? (I've reinstalled pidgin-libnotify, whitelisted 'all' in gsettings.... any pointers anyone?
<KM0201> !gksudo | calamari
<ubottu> calamari: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<litropy> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Jordan_U> calamari: It did the first time I used it and directed it to you.
<Jordan_U> litropy: You're welcome.
<Steela> sud
<Darren> hey i have a problem
<calamari> lol that's funny.. I guess I never thought about that.. if .ICE got messed up I'd just fix it
<calamari> well good to know I guess
<calamari> Steela: I guess your command now would be gksudo k3b
<Jordan_U> Steela: Are you using Ubuntu 11.04?
<Darren> Can anyone help me with an upgrading problem>
<Darren> ?
<killer_> I'm looking for a file manager program that when copying a file from one system to another, it gives the transfer rate. I have tried Thunar and PCManFM 0.9.7.  What other options are there?  I am running Crunchbang which is why I do not have naudiaus(sp?) and am on a netbook so I prefer to stay away from resource hogs.
<KM0201> calamari: of course, the issue becomes, if someone doesn't know how to fix it
<Viking667> How do I ADD workspaces to the four that exist from the Unity workspace switcher?
<Logan_> !ask | Darren
<ubottu> Darren: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> killer_: only ubuntu support here
<trism> Viking667: in ccsm under general options on the desktop tab
<calamari> wdbl: I was thinking about that the other day ... actually with /usr/src. if a regular user had write access to /usr/src.. a malicious user could fill up the partition /usr . I don't know if that is THE answer, but just a possibility
<Darren> Why is it that after i have upgraded, the backlight doesnt turn on?
<killer_> roger.  Can someone verify naudiaus has the transfer rate?  An example of such is with any Windows where there is a rate of 11.7 mb / sec (or whatever values depending on cpu usage/network/etc)
<Viking667> hm. CCSM being ... the compizconfig?
<wdbl> calamari: thanks, I didn't think about that. I think I will just make a src directory in my home.
<wdbl> we'll see what happens I guess
<trism> Viking667: yes compizconfig-settings-manager
<Bsims> dumb question but how to I turn off the disappearing slider feature for gtk apps?
<calamari> wdbl: if it's just your system you could also change the permissions
<Steela> Calami
<Viking667> looking there now...
<Logan_> killer_: /join #crunchbang
<Viking667> THANK you. I was looking in the wrong places.
<MoleMan> anybody tell me what the 'omitting directory' error is caused by when attempting to use a cp command?
<josefig> hello, I want to start my ubuntu on console mode how may I do this ? I mean not in gdm and when I want to start the X doing it by console.
<wdbl> calamari: I guess I'm just wondering what the best practice is. I don't do any coding on *nix ever.
 * Viking667 ticks another thing off his list
<calamari> MoleMan: it means it detected a directory and you didn't use -R
<Steela> I have this something about error , then it said try "TAO" the error was a number but I didnt get it
<Jordan_U> MoleMan: cp will only copy directories if given the '-r' option.
<Viking667> now, how do I actually change DESKTOPs, not virtual spaces?
<MoleMan> Jordan_U: thanks
<Stelpa> uhh crap
<calamari> wdbl: I'm not sure either
<Jordan_U> MoleMan: You're welcome.
<Darren> is my backlight not turning on due to a kernel bug?
<Stelpa> I think I might have deleted my trash
<killer_> Can someone explain Unity.  I don't understand what it is.  I use ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and I don't think it's there.  After looking at screenshots, it appears to be a fancy speed list to open applications. Is there more to it?
<wdbl> calamari: you know what though, it's probably better to change the permissions because sometimes you want a different user to have access, like build services or whatever
<Stelpa> like, the trash "folder" itself
<Stelpa> I did "sudo rm -r /home/userID/.local/share/Trash/"
<Stelpa> >_<
<wdbl> calamari: so, /usr/local/src is better
<bromide_bro> is there some particular reason why this ubuntu installer is telling me i need 4.4 gb of hard disk space when the boot disk is only something like 600mb
<eiriksvin> well i finally found out whats been going on with my Natty, it was the graphics driver, problem is i have it but dont know how to activate it, it just says its not in use what do i do?
<Bsims> Grrr system bell isn't working anyone have any idea why?
<calamari> wdbl: cool then. I just hacked mine with chown username.username /usr/src   .. defininely not the best practice but it worked for me :)
<bromide_bro> because this is an old asus netbook and it only has 2 gb of hdd
<Stelpa> ello?
<Jordan_U> bromide_bro: The CD is compressed.
<Bsims> Grrr system bell isn't working anyone have any idea why?
<Steela> Calami I think I know what wrong when I typed sudo k3b I got this long message want to see
<Viking667> bromide_bro: and the deb packages expand to bigger than 600Mb when uncompressed
<calamari> Steela: ok
<Darren> why is my backlight not turning on in 11.04?
<Steela> http://pastebin.com/xX1v565f
<bromide_bro> really... i wonder what the heck they added that makes the new install so huge
<Jordan_U> bromide_bro: The space requirement hasn't changed.
<Viking667> bromide_bro: what's on the CDROM is a single compressed filesystem, and the contents (usually) gets copied over uncompressed.
<bromide_bro> at any rate, i guess i can't install 11.04 on this netbook
<calamari> Steela: I thought I said to use gksudo because they corrected me.. guess you missed it
<calamari> Steela: but still.. the program should have loaded
<bromide_bro> jordan_u:  it must have; i've had more than enough disk space to install ubuntu on this netbook before
<Jordan_U> bromide_bro: How big is your hard drive?
<bromide_bro> 2gb
<Steela> want me to re try
<Steela> so "gksudo k3b" then burn to iso
<calamari> Steela: well did k3b load ?
<Steela> it loaded last time
<bromide_bro> the last version on this was probably something like 10.04, but i don't remember exactly... it didn't have this new installer
<Guest17770> Bib laden dead
<tully> 8 inches
<gonzalo> Thank you, Ubuntu Community, and thanks to HyperShock!
<calamari> Steela: did it work to burn?
<Jordan_U> bromide_bro: That would not be "more than enough" space for any release of Ubuntu, except maybe netbook editions which may be smaller than Desktop.
<_Neytiri_> how do i add a user with a home directory different than /home
<Stafngrimr> Last version was 10.10
<chris_008> Help room--What program can I use to open a DOS executable file to change some parameters?
<Steela> it still didnt work it gave me that message about klauncher when i looked back in terminal
<Steela> NO
<calamari> Steela: so it still complained about permissions
<bromide_bro> i definitely only installed the netbook versions
<Jordan_U> !ot | Guest17770
<ubottu> Guest17770: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Steela> No it said I had root
<Viking667> chris_008: err, you can't.
<bromide_bro> it's  a shame they discontinued that line (did they?)
<Steela> It was a number
<Viking667> ... not without a hex editor. And that's not covered by Ubuntu support.
<calamari> Steela: oh cool.. guess k3b got smarter since the lasty time I tried that hack.. lol
<chris_008> Viking: Hrmm, what about a PC program in Wine to do the edit?
<calamari> Steela: I want to see it here, 1 min
<Rehan> could anyone help me solve the problem of my Virtual Terminals not working? If I do ctrl+alt+F1 i get a black screen and then the only way I can get back to my screen is by doing ctrl+alt+F8
<Flynsarmy> Hey usually I install msttcorefonts but apparently in natty there's only ttf-mscorefonts-installer and it's already insatalled yet reddit fonts look pretty different. any ideas?
<Bsims> anyone know why I can't turn on the system bell, and how to get sliders visible in gtk2 apps?
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, Brasero's giving me a bit of trouble. It's asking for two packages, "mplex" and "dvdauthor". The problem is, they don't seem to exist. What alternatives do I have, or what server are the packages on?
<Stafngrimr> kill
<Stafngrimr> er
<bromide_bro> i'll try netbook edition 10.10, then
<Steela> hey guys I know this is an ubuntu room, but Osama Bin Laden has been caught and he is dead
<xangua> Steela: stop that
<calamari> Steela: so it gives the warning and lets you close the warning. does it then let you burn?
<Cairo> Steela: who?
<HyperShock> _Neytiri_: open users and groups, then select user, then select advanced button, then in popped up windows, hit 'advanced' tab, tell the new directory there
<Steela> Sorry, I just heard it on CNN
<Steela> it some big news
<_Neytiri_> HyperShock, i am runung CLI only
<dibs> hats off to the devs. I just got Natty running and just wanted to come and say thanks to all involved in unity and natty's dev. I love it!
<bromide_bro> ...can you even download netbook 10.10 from the ubuntu site anymore?  it's not showing up
<Stafngrimr> Unity is great
<calamari> Steela: good luck with your probs, I'm out for a while
<Cairo> bromide_bro: i would think so...
<Cairo> why not 11.04?
<^Phantom^> What?
<^Phantom^> I got asked the language of england before I could join?
<bromide_bro> the non-netbook versions require too much disk space for my netbook
<hidn_shadows> Anyone know about the two missing packages from Brasero? Mplex and Dvdauthor
<Stafngrimr> Theres only one version of 11.04 I think isnt there
<hidn_shadows> ^Phantom^, they're just checking to make sure you arent' a bot
<bromide_bro> and the netbook edition has been discontinued
<^Phantom^> hidn_shadows, ah
<Steela> calami please
<^Phantom^> i had to restart
<samplezt> how can i make more desktops on ubuntu 11.04?
<Steela> shoot
<bromide_bro> since i guess most netbooks these days have more than 2gb hard drive space
<Cairo> bromide_bro: so just use the 11.04 netbook edition
<mrdeb> is 1104 good now?
<Steela> no one to help me
<bromide_bro> it hasn't got one
<^Phantom^> I guess my system does restart pretty quickly when I boot to ubuntu, XD @ hidn_shadows
<xangua> bromide_bro: just got unified
<Cairo> bromide_bro: oh...
<^Phantom^> It's a nice OS to have alongside windows
<Cairo> there should be one...
<Stafngrimr> Someone has a 2gb hdd?
<HyperShock> _Neytiri_: after you use 'adduser' to add the user to the system use 'usermod <username> --home <directory_path>'
<tully> BIN LADEN IS DEAD!
<Cairo> ^Phantom^: wInDOws!@#%(&*@
<xangua> tully drop it
<^Phantom^> Stafngrimr, they still make 2GB HDDs?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^Phantom^> Cairo, i'm running the superior OS right now
<tully> we did drop it, right on his face hold
<tully> hole*
<eigba_> Why are the complaints about unity? You can revert back to Gnome to by choosing Ubuntu classic from gdm login manager correct?
<eiriksvin> anyone have any luck getting Rune of Magic to work?
<_Neytiri_> ty
<Rehan> could anyone help me solve the problem of my Virtual Terminals not working? If I do ctrl+alt+F1 i get a black screen and then the only way I can get back to my screen is by doing ctrl+alt+F8
<eiriksvin> Runes
<BrotherJ> Are there any good games on Ubuntu?
<mrdeb> eigba_: nothing real. unity works well
<Steela> I know I announced that already tully I got int trouble
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else noticing VLC icon rarely appears in classic 11.04?
<mrdeb> does anyone know how to install unreal tournmane 2004 on ubuntu x64?
<Rehan> could anyone help me solve the problem of my Virtual Terminals not working? If I do ctrl+alt+F1 i get a black screen and then the only way I can get back to my screen is by doing ctrl+alt+F8
<Guest39437> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eigba_> mrdeb: I like unity, however many are complaining about it, but choosing ubuntu classic from gdm login manager loads gnome 2 correct?
<bromide_bro> this is unusual.  i could've sworn the ubuntu website used to host all of the old versions
<mrdeb> eigba_: yes it loads gnome 2
<Stafngrimr> Yeah you can load gnome2
<Steela> xangua most not live anywhere near where he killed 3,000 + of our ppl
<xangua> !ot | Steela
<ubottu> Steela: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stafngrimr> I dont have any problems with Unity personally. I quite like it
<eigba_> Stafngrimr: You know its growing on me alot actually, Its nice to have a new Desktop enviroment to play with
<bison> what kind of error is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602096/
<beachbum_Bob> how do i upgrade from clamtk 4.30 to clamtk 4.32 ?
<eiriksvin> im trying so hard to get Runes of Magic to work, everything is good, but my screen stays black, i saw a picture once, but i cant seem to even get that repeated
<isarl> How do I move the Unity bar around? I have multiple monitors and would like it on the far left edge, not the left edge of the right-hand monitor.
<Cairo> isarl: someone said that you couldn't
<eiriksvin> you cant
<nawk> is it a normal behaviour to experience choppiness in flash video playback using the 64-bit Adobe Flash Player for linux?
<isarl> wow, that's awesome.  For real?!
<xangua> beachbum_Bob: use the clamav ppa
<mrdeb> nawk: depends on te website
<eiriksvin> <isarl>you cant not == supported yet
<xangua> nawk: yes
<beachbum_Bob> thanks xangua
<A> I need to make an announcement
<nawk> xangua: and I do mean *choppy
<eiriksvin> give it another month somone will find a way!
<eigba_> Well you can play with your video driver settings an rotate screen, but then you will have to browse and such with everything else sideways :) hahaha
<bison> what kind of error is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602096/
<eigba_> All joking aside I wish you could move the bar
<solid_liq> yay! bin laden is dead!!
<Romance> any good about 11.04 ?
<nawk> xangua: I am referring to the "Square" release, if you know which version of adobe player for linux I am talking about
<nfm> Hi, I tried installing KDE on the default Ubuntu 11.04, but then switched back. Unfortunately the splash screen at boot up  still says "Kubuntu". Is there an easy fix for this?
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, Brasero's giving me a bit of trouble. It's asking for two packages, "mplex" and "dvdauthor". The problem is, they don't seem to exist. What alternatives do I have, or what server are the packages on?
<kazu> hi, could you teach install ubuntu-server 11.04(amd64) about uEFI architecture ?
<eiriksvin> yeah, itll happen, there are plenty of people wanting to do that
<isarl> Romance: No.  Nothing.  Don't use it.  Unity should die in a fire.  Stay on 10.10 while you still can.
<damon> nawk: I installed square via apt-get or something and it works fine
<isarl> Romance: I'm not being sarcastic.  I've had nothing but trouble since I updated.  AVOID.
<isarl> Romance: The term "bleeding edge" comes to mind.
<AADFS> Wehn selecting graphics for Nivida drivers, select version 173 version
<nawk> damon: square is in which repo?
<nawk> square: restricted?
<eigba_> Brb I just farted out a butt turd
<nawk> damon, restricted?
<spiderX> hi, is there any free mysql gui client for ubuntu?
<damon> nawk: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/adobe-flash-player-square-102-64bit.html
<Bsims> WTH is pcspkr not found as a valid kernel module on natty
<Romance> isarl : thanks for reminded me. I'll stick with 10.04 :)
<MoleMan> would it be possible to move the contents of a folder up a directory? something along the lines of 'mv /var/www/citrix/wordpress/* /var/www/citrix/' ?
<eiriksvin> but the way i see it, why change your GUI from classic to natty on your release and knowing the huge mods i have done to my old screen, id have to say that was a bad call
<isarl> Romance: That works, too.  =)
<damon> nawk: think that's the directions I followed.  I'm no ubuntu pro though
<spivwaq> Hi all,  there's a Windows Chrome "new tab redirect" extension that lets you change the default new tab location...does such a thing exist for ubuntu?
<bison> what kind of error is this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602096/
<eigba_> Anyone running gnome 3?
<spiderX> please tell me any mysql gui client for ubuntu~
<xangua> eigba_: gnome3 may breack your system if that is what you are asking
<astrobus> gnome 3 is on fedora beta
<AADFS> Not yest
<damon> hey all, does anybody know how to enable dragging and dropping files through a gnome-panel?  This definitely worked through older versions of ubuntu
<xangua> !mysql > spiderX
<ubottu> spiderX, please see my private message
<eigba_> spiderX, You may want to search for a mysql gui client for linux in general.
<nawk> is add-apt-repository new?  I've always had to edit the source.list myself
<tamara__> hi
<tamara__> i have a kolke cam
<bison> i can't use my ubuntu software center, the error is here "http://paste.ubuntu.com/602096/"
<tamara__> and i cant make it work in ubuntu
<xangua> nawk: as new as ubuntu 9.10
<tamara__> a cant find any driver on internet
<xangua> tamara__: installed cheese ¿
<eiriksvin> my thoughts is that they should have went with an ultra easy custimisable desktop
<AADFS> Gnome 3 =/= Unity
<AADFS> Not compatible
<yanger> i'm probably doing something not right, apt-get remove apache2 to remove the apache server (replacing it with lighttpd) but apache still exists in start scripts [binds port 80]
<AADFS> And you cant downgrade to unity after going to GNOME 3
<MoleMan> command for delete?
<tamara__> kolke webcam
<eiriksvin> all set with the tools to let any user design their desktop in a smooth and seamless way
<spicytaco> can anyone read this?
<mrdeb> yes
<eiriksvin> yep
<xangua> AADFS: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name>
<eigba_> AADFS, Why not? It can be done, just maybe not easy
<isarl> spicytaco: No, I can't.  I'm illiterate.
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, "old school" 10.04's brasero is giving me trouble about not having two packages, "mplex" and "dvdauthor" Are there alternative packages, do I need to update something, anyone know?
<tamara__> can u readme?
<AADFS> BYE!
<eiriksvin> <spicytaco>not so loud but clear:)
<taglass> eiriksvin: I disagree.  That's asking for a support nightmare, and support is one of the few ways CAnonical makes money.
<Bsims> I can't enable system bell, or make gtk app sliders visible at all times any ideas?
<celthunder> Bsims: pulseaudio oss or alsa?
<bison> i can't use my ubuntu software center, the error is here "http://paste.ubuntu.com/602096/"
<eiriksvin> they could easily have made the GUI ultra custom and offered ends to can
<celthunder> tamara__: i could read that line
<Bsims> in a terminal
<spicytaco> isarl:i am having difficultis you see i click join this one channel and it said if you do not consent to proxy search leave now then it said you have been banned i did no wrong
<eiriksvin> for support
<OY1R> now on 11.04
<Bsims> celthunder: terminal I am running pulseaudio but its configured to use pc speaker and worked before Natty
<mouse> test
<OY1R> how messed up the layout ! :P how do i switch to gnome ?
<isarl> spicytaco: well, we can all see you just fine. =)
<xangua> OY1R: for 'classic' desktop on your login screem
<xangua> sceen*
<OY1R> ok
<Herc> If I upgrade my Ubuntu right now do I need to modify my symlinks settings in apache?
<OY1R> what if i autologin ! heh
<eiriksvin> im just sick, i cant play Runes of Magic:(
<brous-kee> upgrade as oppose to fresh install causes so much headaches
<celthunder> bsims ok try load-sample-lazy x11-bell /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/dialog-error.oga
<celthunder> load-module module-x11-bell sample=x11-bell
<spicytaco> isarl: isarl: why can i be banned for nothiing?
<Bsims> celthunder: I don't want to comeout via the speakers, I want it to use the beep on pc case
<dreamsforgotten> hello everyone, looking for some support in Natty anyone successfully running 32bit scripts?
<isarl> spicytaco: couldn't tell you.
<newb_> My sound (and microphone) isn't working on a EEEPC 1005-HA netbook. Somebody could help me to identify the problem?
<celthunder> Bsims: ah that does exactly the opposite to it lol
<taglass> spicytaco: I'm guessing that you're behind a proxy
<codeshah> hey guys, I want to add a user to the www-data group - how do I do this? can the user be part of his current group and www-data?
<Bsims> celthunder: gets better I can't even modprobe the damned module I need
<eiriksvin> Herc if you update, you might not find it all that
<celthunder> newb_: do they show up as hardware, pulseuadio oss or alsa and what're you using to test did you check if muted
<spicytaco> taglass:i am on a university wireless network I get banned for this?
<celthunder> Bsims: can it find it? whats the error from modprobe
<eiriksvin> im thinking on going back to 10.10, until they open this whale up
<taglass> spicytaco: apparently so, and this really has nothing to do w/ ubuntu support.
<Bsims> great now it found it
<dibs> I get the odd redraw issue with windows untill I either move or resize them, anyone else get this?
<white_gecko> hey hello, is in 11.04 netbook and desktop the same or where can i find the download for a netwook image?
<xangua> white_gecko: the same
<Bsims> but still no beep
<white_gecko> xangua: so i should put desktop on my usb stick
<spicytaco> taglass:oh i see, what channel has to do with chatzilla support?
<J_ez_2cool> USB ACCESS ON 11.04 HELP
<celthunder> spicytaco: #chatzilla ?
<eiriksvin> anyone know where i could go for some help getting Runes of Magic working?
<dreamsforgotten> Any takers on troubleshooting ADB in natty:  Getting no file or directory in platform-tools/ folder please msg
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: is it in your path?
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder yes and it's not working in the actual directory either
<spicytaco> celticthunder: that room is empty!
<celthunder> permissions?
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: permissions?
<white_gecko> there is a link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt but it doesn't work
<luthfi> hi
<celthunder> spicytaco: what're you trying todo with chatzilla i hate it as it's a terible client but ...
<celthunder> luthfi: hi
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder r+w
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: set it +x lol
<celthunder> since most of the stuff in there you're executing
<kazuhiko> hi, could you teach install ubuntu-server 11.04(amd64) about uEFI architecture ?
<taglass> spicytaco: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#proxies
<celthunder> kazuhiko: ?
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder going to try now did that once.  Then installed ia32-libs
<celthunder> what about installing it
<spicytaco> celthunder: well i have a moral objection to paying for irc software i will not try mIRC, i tried pidgey its nice
<celthunder> spicytaco: weechat/irssi or xchat
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder chown or chmod
<newb_> celthunder: I'm trtying use alsa, but alsamixer don't show the sound input, and the audio output is strange (wheezing). The input it's muted for audacity and skype.
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: chmod
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder k
<celthunder> newb_: is pulseuadio taking over it?
<newb_> celthunder: I've installed pulseaudio, but I don't know how he works to test...
<luthfi> can i upgrading 10.10 to 11.04 by using dvd install??
<spicytaco> taglass: i do not think the channel was from freenode network-what I did was googled 100 largest irc channels and clicked one
<kazuhiko> I try install ubuntu-server 11.04 to IBM X3550M3
<celthunder> newb_: i'd bet if the mixer looks wierd and wierd sounds come from alsa that pulse took over the device (or that's what happens for me if i use alsa for something s while pulse is using the hardware
<celthunder> kazuhiko: ok where did you get stuck?
<spicytaco> celthunder: from xchat wikipedia article, "but the official Windows version is Shareware"
<sjshin> #assist
<celthunder> spicytaco: silverex.org -- free version for windows
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder still no go No command 'adb' found, did you mean:
<spicytaco> celthunder: what differences between the two besides one is free?
<newb_> celthunder: Then I should not try use aplay or something more who uses alsa directily?
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder been at it 3 hours had it working fine in 10.04 is it supported?
<celthunder> spicytaco: not much lol it's literally the same
<spicytaco> celthunder: great I have no moral objectiion to that!
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: chmod 777 adb then do ./adb
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: if it still doesn't find it something is majorly wrong (like your 32 bit lib's
<damon> hey all, does anybody know how to enable dragging and dropping files through a gnome-panel?  This definitely worked through older versions of ubuntu
<kazuhiko> celthunder:installation process was completed. but...
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder your a godsend!!!  so for now on the ./ is a must right
<xangua> damon: if you use unity, you are no using gnome panel
<Guest55198> how to change my name
<damon> xangua: I'm in ubuntu classic
<newb_> celthunder: Hey!!! Banshee player is playing the audios correctily!!! :D
<_genuser_> hello people
<_genuser_> anybody using netbuntu?
<sjmikem> Why don't I have update-rc.d on my ubuntu installation?
<sjmikem> ubuntu 13 to be specific
<newb_> celthunder: There are no way to do this work for aplay too? And now for audio input?
<Guest55198> how to change my name from guest55198 to any other name?
<Flannel> sjmikem: There is no such thing as Ubuntu 13.
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: add it to your path and chmod the entire directory like this chmod -R 777 ./
<celthunder> and then you can skip the ./ whenever (as long as its in your path
<tamara__> hi all
<sjmikem> Flannel: oh duh
<celthunder> newb_: yeah you can make it work do tthis ps auxf |grep pulseaudio any results oether than your grep command?
<tamara__> i have a kolke webcam
<sjmikem> thx
<tamara__> and i cant make it work in ubuntu
<Guest55198> hi is there any change between ubuntu and sabily
<celthunder> Guest55198: /nick changes your nick
<kazuhiko> grub2 was not find kernel at the time of  boot after the installation.
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder Thankyou very much!!!  I'll let you get to those that need it now!
<wolfric> anyone see osama is dead
<dreamsforgotten> wolfric watching it now
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: lol i'm useless...just helping a few that i can
<celthunder> wolfric: do we care?
<dreamsforgotten> lol
<Flannel> That's offtopic for here, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<harushimo> for android development in ubuntu, is it better to do the plugin for eclipse or the actual sdk
<change> Mohammad
<celthunder> kazuhiko: what drive did you install grub to and whats the error and what version of grub/etc
<taglass> harushimo: You have to have th esdk to use the plugin
<celthunder> harushimo: that's up to you but you need the SDK either way
<harushimo> that is what I thought
<Froq_> where can i get the needed driver for the magic touchpad that apple sells?
<harushimo> I just want to make sure. Thank you
<_genuser_> guys anyone using netbuntu? the new launcher is too annoying. how to turn it off?
<wolfric> celthunder: you may not.
<celthunder> _genuser_: launcher for what?
<unforgiven512> Is there a known solution or workaround for the "deadzone" in the middle of my screen (using Ubuntu 11.04)?
 * WebDawg http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-killed/story?id=13505703&page=2
<newb_> celthunder: I will not paste now because I'm in another pc (the error is at netbook). But yes, I have 3 process for pulseaudio
<Flannel> WebDawg: Not here, thanks.
<celthunder> newb_: kill them all
<xangua> _genuser_: only ubuntu support here
<kazuhiko> celthunder: the error message is ..  "error: invalid arch independent ELF magic:
<Froq_> where can i get the needed driver for the magic touchpad that apple sells?
<celthunder> kazuhiko: did you install 64 bit version on a 32 bit machine
<WebDawg> Flannel, I think #ubuntu can make it.
<newb_> celthunder: They start again with another PID :-S
<Flannel> WebDawg: #ubuntu-offtopic please, not here.
<kazuhiko> celthunder: 64bit
<newb_> celthunder: Maybe gnome is starting them?
<celthunder> kazuhiko: is the processor 32 only?
<kazuhiko> no ,
<faateh> Is there change between ubuntu and sabily. plz inform
<_genuser_> xangua: not even netbuntu?
<WebDawg> Flannel, If you think I did that on purpose.
<celthunder> faateh: ? depends on your hardware/what you use
<dibs> Why do people think ubuntu users care about american political bs? I have redraw issues I need to reolve ffs
<kazuhiko> I use install to server IBM X3550M3
<_genuser_> xangua: #netbuntu is empty.
<_genuser_> I figured ubuntu users would be the ones using netbuntu.
<celthunder> _genuser_: launcher for what? X? your WM? your question is a bit generic
<_genuser_> celthunder: that is why I specifically said NETBUNTU.
<Flannel> faateh: You're better off asking sabily people, they'll know what they changed.
<tamara__> kolke drivers for ubuntu ?
<_genuser_> it has a launcher that comes with the install for the netbooks. for easy app launching.
<faateh> thanks Flannel:
<tamara__> webcam kolke, i cant found drivers and i cant make it work
<Ziber> So, my laptop (toshiba) is running extremely hot, at about 94C. Any ideas for fixing this?
<celthunder> Ziber: laptop-mode-tools
<celthunder> also acpi/apm
<Ziber> packages?
<DrMax> yo
<celthunder> Ziber: i'm not on ubuntu so idk the relevant package names but acpi is pretty common service for monitoring stuff like temp/battery and laptop-mode-tools conrols fans/etc
<marca311> i have a problem with my hotkeys and reassigning them, thanks in advance
<Ziber> Will it monitor it, or solve it tho?
<DrMax> the upgrade (to 11.04) crashed while building the kernel, leaving my boot disk without a usable kernel
<DrMax> how do I recover from this ?
<newb_> celthunder: Well, I've done some progress with your help. Now I need go, it's 00:26h and I need be up at 6:00 to work. I will let the other tests to tomorrow. Really thanks for your help :)
<DrMax> (without reinstalling from scratch)
<Bsims> How do I disable the disappering reapperaring slider in gtk
<axisys> how do I enable automatic security update ?
<celthunder> DrMax: boot to a cd and chroot to your system
<celthunder> DrMax: then build your kernel and should be fine
<DrMax> ok?
<DrMax> how do I do that?
<marca311> I need to reassign a hotkey on my tablet pc, however, it seems to be hotwired into the occupation of turning my touchpad on and off
<kazuhiko> celthunder: usind cpu is Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5620
<kazuhiko> i use
<marca311> (the ironic part is, i don't have a touchpad)
<celthunder> DrMax: uhm boot to usb/cd ...go to a terminal instead of using the setup then type mkdir /tmp/a /tmp/b then do mount /dev/<yourhddwith/boot> /tmp/a  then mount /dev/<yourhddpartitionwith /> /tmp/b
 * Bsims grrs and hates the Unity changes to gtk, how do I disable the now you see it now you don't slider bars
<celthunder> DrMax: then chroot /tmp/b
<celthunder> er shit sorry drmax change /tmp/a to /tmp/b/a
<celthunder> in all above references
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder on my other version 10.04 I get this  E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<DrMax> ok, I only need one
<celthunder> then chroot to it
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, Brasero keeps telling me that I need a nonexistent package, two actually. DVDauthor and MPlex, but I can't find them anywhere
<Spaz_Dynamic> where is the #ubuntu log kept?
<Bsims> something chaged pan and other gtk2 apps you have to hold your mouse and hover to make the slider appear now how do I fix it to the way it was
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: ok did you check for held packages ? someone i weas helping the other day i remember the solution for if not
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder how do I
<celthunder> DrMax: from the chroot finish ompiling your kernel
<DrMax> ok, I have / (and /boot) as /tmp/a
<celthunder> DrMax: chroot /tmp/a
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: ?
<DrMax> ok, done
<celthunder> DrMax: now either reinstlal the kernal package or go to kernel.org in links/lynx /using wget and dl a kernel source and start compiling
<Bsims> how do I disable the now you see it now you don't slider bars...
<trism> Bsims: sudo apt-get remove liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0; will disable the overlay scrollbars
<celthunder> DrMax: to reinstall the package dpkg -i /var/apt-cache/whateveryour kernelpackage is
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: no held packages?
<DrMax> ok, thanks
<eiriksvin>  there, now its all smooth but my graphics drivers are saying: This driver is activated but not currently in use.< it was fine before i updated, i could run it perfectly in the highest setting
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder check for held packages.  escuse me been drinking a lil tonight confused right now :)
<DrMax> let met try this
<marca311> bsims: try this solution i found on google: http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<DrMax> (first must finish the update/upgrade)
<redgone> join #backtrack-linux
<redgone> join #backtrack
<trism> Bsims: and sudo apt-get install overlay-scrollbar; will bring them back
<redgone> oops
<redgone> very sorry
<celthunder> redgone: backtrack is cool...kind of shitty for a daily distro though
<celthunder> good for what it's made for though
<DrMax> celthunder : that would avoid me restoring backups ...
<shigutso> how can I configure Unity's sidebar to always wiggle/pulse icons until I click it? didn't find this option in Compiz Manager :(
<DrMax> (I do have backups :p)
<Froq_> where can i get the needed driver for the magic touchpad that apple sells?
<celthunder> DrMax: ?
<multipass_> is there any way to properly re enable "edge flipping by cursor and window dragging" in 11.04?
<DrMax> celthunder : if I can't restore the kernel, the other option is a clean reinstall
<DrMax> which I don't want to do
<Ziber> Rather than installing more system monitor tools, does anyone have a fix for it overheting?
<marca311> shigutso: What are you talking about?
<eiriksvin>  there, now its all smooth but my graphics drivers are saying: This driver is activated but not currently in use.< it was fine before i updated, i could run it perfectly in the highest setting can someone help me?
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder forgive me for this long post:   Err http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com fiesty/non-free Sources                          Sub-process /bin/bzip2 returned an error code (2) Fetched 2,376B in 7s (323B/s)                                                   W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com fiesty Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2 W: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dis
<shigutso> marca311, when a window receives the Urgent state, Unity's sidebar makes the icon pulse or wiggle. But it does only once. I'd like to keep animating until I click it, because it's hard to notice the tiny blue arrow to know new stuff is going on, like IM messaging, etc
<eiriksvin> im in classic mode because the other one is a little sluggish
<crlcan81> eiriksvin a lot of us are having that issue too.
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder is that it?
<eiriksvin> nVIDIA not doing good?
<crlcan81> I'm in unity right now, just because I've gotten used to the setup.
<crlcan81> I have a GTS 250 too so it's not a ram issue.
<napster00> i was upgrading to 11.04
<hidn_shadows> Brasero is giving me trouble, it's requesting 2 packages that I can't find. Can anyone actually help me? Or should I come back another time? It seems everyone's watching the news
<crlcan81> if you haven't really gotten a chance to look at the unity setup, you may want to before you do.
<napster00> but in betwwen i run a command apt-get clean
<marca311> shigutso: ah, hmm, i don't know, have you tried the almighty google?
<celthunder> crlcan81: gts 250's shouldn't lag just loading the ui...
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder or this The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<shigutso> marca311, yes, but no success :(
<drAg> Hello
<napster00> how to fix
<crlcan81> ahh, loading the interface no, but moving windows around.. compiz is laggy.
<CoinOp> I updated from Update Manager and I'm getting a Stopping automatic crash report generation fail.
<drAg> No
<drAg> Compiz isn't laggy
<hroi> hello
<celthunder> dreamsforgotten: idk i didn't read the first link
<cb-linux> Hello
<crlcan81> Well moving my windows around is.
<drAg> Compiz isn't laggy
<linuxuz3r> hey
<drAg> Wobbly Windows goes fast
<cb-linux> having trouble with gnome3
<drAg> Me too
<linuxuz3r> whats a good way to remove packages and unused dependencies
<crlcan81> I don't use wobbly windows.
<dreamsforgotten> hidn_shadows be patient wait a sec then re-post the ?  They are ppl in here getting around, you should get help
<hroi> anybody know how I can get the good old normal gnome desktop,
<marca311> shigutso: k, maybe try someone with some more compiz experience, because i don't know much about it
<drAg> I do
<hroi> I have this funny notebook one
<drAg> Every second, someone joins
<n-iCe> Ok, this is really annoying, how the heck do I go to my desktop without minimize windows
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder i did sudo apt-get upgrade and it's actually running
<napster00> how to undo the previous command
<dreamsforgotten> celthunder seems just the gui was erroring
<cb-linux> when strating your session choose from a lista on the botom af the screen Ubuntu Clasic instead of just Ubuntu
<hidn_shadows> dreamsforgotten, alright. I'm just kinda stressed, I need brasero because I have a deadline to burn these dvds... but thanks.
<drAg> Im glad I turned that off
<eiriksvin> i guess ill just go play Regnum:(
<marca311> n-iCe: i don't see how anything else would be possible
<drAg> Whats Regnum????
<n-iCe> marca311: I found how
<eiriksvin> i wanna play RoM so bad
<marca311> n-iCe: k
<linuxuz3r> whats a good way to remove packages and unused dependencies
<shigutso> marca311, ok thanks :)
<crlcan81> it's snapping windows that's lagging it.
<dreamsforgotten> hidn_shadows I only say that because I had to ask a few times.  Glad I stayed I got the help I needed!
<cdg> Wow I'm impressed, I think unity blows away gnome shell.
<crlcan81> I just disabled snapping and enabled wobbly, it's running a lot smoother.
<marca311> linuxuz3r: sudo apt-get autoclean
<drAg> No
<drAg> Its sudo apt-get clean
<marca311> really?
<cb-linux> question, I did some updates and now my gnome shell tryes to open files and directories with Archive manager
<cb-linux> how can I fix
<drAg> i know how
<hroi> cb-linux:   I dont have any lista desktop choice on my login screen
<napster00> can anybody help me
<hidn_shadows> Hey guys, Brasero package question on 10.04. I try to burn a video DVD, and it says I need packages "MPlex" and "DVDauthor". Where can I find said packages, or alternatives? Or where can I find a video burning program that works with DVD+RWs?
<drAg> just message me privately
<_genuser_> oh well.
<cb-linux> hroi: when you select the user one will appear below
<drAg> MPlex and DVDauthor source: deb http://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty universe
<hidn_shadows> drAg I use lucid, not natty...
<hroi> cb-linux:  you just saved my life, and earned me an hour sleep, thanks!
<marca311> i need to remap a hotkey that is currently assigned to touchpad disable, however i do not have a touchpad and this is really annoying when using the screen rotate button
<cb-linux> no problem
<cloud9> my googleearth now working.....
<cloud9> tnx
<drAg> ok
<CoinOp> Is there an ubuntu help channel?
<drAg> For Lucid, the source is: deb http://archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid universe
<drAg> AKA: 10.04 LTS
<drAg> im using 10.10
<marca311> coinop: this is the ubuntu irc help channel
<hroi> cb-linux:   ahh but unfortunately this did not fix my problem with starting ooffice applications ...
<Froq_> so what is a good launcher for 11.04?  I want to hit a combo key and bring up a launcher.
<drAg> Compiz
<CoinOp> marca311: Ah, I thought it was just a general channel. Thanks.
<crlcan81> awesome..
<napster00> marca311: is there any way to undo apt-get clean command :P
<drAg> No
<drAg> Sorry mate
<crlcan81> it works.
<Cairo> woot
<Cairo> i can run desktop using vesa
<Froq_> drAg, you saying compiz is a good launcher?
<drAg> yes
<drAg> theres a feauture called keyboard shortcuts
<Cairo> lol
<hroi> all my soffice applications hang on oosplash.bin  ... and nothing happens
<Froq_> drAg, how do I install it?  is it just sudo apt-get install compiz?
<drAg> example I set it up
<drAg> yes
<ferris-> how do I get to "System-->Administration-->Networking" in Natty?
<CoinOp> I updated from Update Manager and now I'm stuck on a diagnostics screen after booting from grub. Whats my next step?
<marca311> napster00: yes, look at the terminal you just used, and reinstall the things that dissappeared by mistake
 * crlcan81 wonders if anyone here using unity has tried using desktop cube?
<drAg> Easy
<marca311> napster00: or look at a log
<napster00> marca311: where i can find the logs
<tamara__> kolke webcam drivers for ubuntu?
<FatsDT> Is there somewhere on the net that explains the differences between the different kernel image packages in the repos?
<ferris-> I do not have the old gnome desktop... it is the new one with the icons on the side but there are no system or administration icons
<_joey> I want to increase time before gnome sessiion is locked. How do I change it?
<_joey> locked by password
<drAg> Who needs help here?
<ferris-> me
<cb-linux> me
<crlcan81> I'm curious as to unity working with desktop cube.
<drAg> Ok whats your problems????
<CoinOp> Here also.
<Ziber> Alright, so I fixed the fan problem, now my sound (I'm listening to music) is scratchy every few mins...
<drAg> OK, what are you're problems????
<drAg> Just pm me
<cb-linux> got gnome 3 and i cant open my directories
<ferris-> as with navigating the new system and also getting my wifi card to work(which is the real prob)
<CoachJ> for those of you buried in ubuntu and not watching the news osama bin laden has been killed by USA troops--justice is done
<marca311> napster00: hmm, i seem to have made a mistake, there is no log for terminal unless you count the command history
<CoinOp>  I updated from Update Manager and now I'm stuck on a diagnostics screen after booting from grub. It says automatic crash report generation FAIL.
<OY1R> trying to scan an image but as soon as i click scan i get "job done" and nothing happens. (11,04)
<napster00> marca311: i have almost done 90% upgraded , i don't want to reinstall 400 mb again with ma 5kbps speed:P
<napster00> marca311: please help , if there is any way to get all back
<marca311> napster00: however, if you go to /var/log/apt, you can find the history of all apt commands
<kingofswords> my download speed kepts dying after a few minutes?
<marca311> napster00: sorry, no, unless you spend several hours attempting data recovery
<marca311> Hello, I need to remap a hotkey that is currently assigned to touchpadtoggle, however I do not have a touchpad and this is really annoying when using the screen rotate button, thanks in advance
<jw_> bin laden is dead. :)
<marca311> jw_: ?
<ayecee> jw_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<drAg> Who needs more help???
<kingofswords> how?
<drAg> I'll be here until 11:00 PM so be quick
<crlcan81> I do drAg
<drAg> ok
<crlcan81> IF you have used unity and desktop cube
<drAg> Yes
<drAg> I have used Unity and Desktop Cube
<drAg> and Desktop Wall
<crlcan81> so it's possible to disable desktop wall and still use unity fine?
<multipass_> is there any way to get edge flipping working in 11.04??
<jw_> wish there was more options to customize unity, any plans to release an update?
<CoinOp> drAg: I updated from Update Manager and now I'm stuck on a diagnostics screen after booting from grub. It says automatic crash report generation FAIL.
<tamara__> drivers for kolke webcam?
<celthunder> CoinOp: what else does it say
<jw_> Also how do you get the additional plugins to work, ie Burn and Explode?
<itsTOREN> anyone have luck with xcompmgr and fluxbox?
<drAg> yes
<drAg> well not much
<cb-linux> txs to drAg for helping me
<aauthor> jw_: Are you talking about window effects?
<jw_> yes
<drAg> no problem mate
<cb-linux> one more thing not much of a problem justa  doubt
<drAg> You have compiz???
<aauthor> jw_: Are you using the ccsm?
<itsTOREN> im trying to get a dock that requires transparency
<CoinOp> celthunder: Well its says everythingthing else is okay. Just that one fail, and then nothing progresses.
<cb-linux> anybody knows if i can have compiz work in gnomoe shell
<jw_> drag: yes Aauthor yes
<Souperman> you have to activate compsition itsmegb
<itsTOREN> no im running fluxbox
<Souperman> you have to activate compsition itsTOREN
<aauthor> jw_: Do you not see the options or are you having trouble getting them to work?
<crlcan81> What all besides enabling unity after compiz disables it, logging back out and back in do I have to do to get desktop cube working normally drAg
<DrMax> celthunder : did not work :/
<itsTOREN> ill run xcompmgr and then my dock but no transparency, just a black bar
<crlcan81> It won't let me use the controls it used to.
<jw_> I had to download the additional effects plug in, I see the options, but they're not working. When I enable them the file menu bar disappears
<celthunder> DrMax: what didn't?
<crlcan81> itsTOREN: you using unity 2d, ubuntu, or ubuntu classic?
<karthick87> Any guide to setup apt-get cacher server ?
<DrMax> just chrooting and reconfiguring the kernel
<celthunder> DrMax: did you make your initramfs?
<DrMax> it failed because it could not mount /proc/
<itsTOREN> ubuntu
<DrMax> hmm no
<celthunder> DrMax: ok
<crlcan81> weird.. you should be able to get a 3d effect then. That's using unity
<DrMax> but the problem is that it did not build the modules (or something)
<crlcan81> is the third party driver enabled for your graphics card?
<celthunder> and in /etc/fstab your line for proc is waht
<itsTOREN> yes
<celthunder> DrMax: mkinitcpio
<crlcan81> ..ok really weird.
<celthunder> DrMax: ? that?
<DrMax> let met see, it's rebooting
<tamara__> anyone have any idea about kolke webcams drivers?
<celthunder> tamara__: what's the issue with them?
<aauthor> jw_: Which window effects in particular are you trying to use?
<DrMax> nothing for /proc in fstab
<drAg> Sorry
<drAg> But Im helping 4 people
<furous> anyone know why unity would work from a live  cd but not when the system is upgraded on the hdd?
<drAg> right now
<crlcan81> I'll just deal with wall..
<drAg> Im helping 4 people please wait until I tell you when 1 person was helped
<celthunder> DrMax: mount proc /prpc
<celthunder> er
<drAg> Ok
<adymitruk> Stuck on sh:grub> after upgrade to 11.4
<drAg> Now I helped the 4 people
<celthunder> DrMax: mount proc /proc sorr
<adymitruk> Can any one help?
<drAg> I can
<DrMax> must specify type
<celthunder> drAg: i need help
<celthunder> DrMax: -t procfs
<taglass> It's much better if you help people in channel instead of through PM because a: People can verify if you're BSing and b: other people might have the same questions.
<celthunder> drAg: i need help
<drAg> Yes
<adymitruk> drAg: what do I do?
<DrMax> type is wrong or procfs not supported
<celthunder> drAg: do you provide psychological help for the demented
<pepsi_> mp3
<celthunder> DrMax: you compiled your kernel wrong then
<celthunder> DrMax: put yes for procfs support
<drAg> FOR ALL PEOPLE WITH BOOT PROBLEMS LISTEN TO ME
<aauthor> furous: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<sheldon> anyone know what is up with Dual monitors on Nvidia drivers, on  11.04? My dual monitors have not worked correctly since the upgrade
<drAg> If you want grub to be fixed, you need to re-install
<furous> The graphics on the motherboard is Intel GMA X4500
<tamara__> celthunder it cant work
<drAg> If you dual-booted with another OS
<Souperman> sheldon, all the people is having problems whit nvidia drivers, check the forums
<drAg> just use the other OS to make to resuce CD
<tamara__> cant find drivers in internet
<drAg> I can help
<paideia> hi I'm trying to use the Tor network with firefox (torbutton plugin) and when I switch it on and I attempt to connect to any website I get "the proxy is refusing connections" error. Then when I check Firefox's Connection Settings I see that it changed to manual proxy configuration 127.0.0.1 8118. What am I doing wrong? I have tor and polipo daemons running and I have saved the polipo rc file into my home folder.
<aauthor> furous: Did you get an error telling you that Unity cannot work during this session?
<celthunder> drAg: you don't necessarily need a rescue cd to fix boot issues
<sheldon> I spent some time on forums earlier today, but wasn't able to find any posts about this problem
<celthunder> DrMax: how did you reinstall the kernel
<DrMax> celthunder : I booted from live CD. mkdir /tmp/a, mounted dev/sda onto it
<sheldon> anyone have a link to something official?
<crlcan81> When you're available drAg, do you have any experience with g110 usb keyboards and pnp audio using headphones on 11.04? It did it on 10.04 through to this too.
<DrMax> dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-generic
<furous> unity worked perfectly from the live cd, no errors...
<drAg> Yes
<drAg> IM AVAILDABLE
<celthunder> DrMax: mount /proc and /dev in your chroot then redo the kernel
<drAg> 4 SLOTS FREE
<drAg> 0 ACTIVE
<celthunder> DrMax: sorry i probably should have said that
<DrMax> hmm ok?
<Jordan_U> drAg: Please stop.
<tamara__> cellthunder
<DrMax> how?
<crlcan81> Have you ever had the sound preferences crash when logging out back in when using headphones on a usb keyboard's headphone jack?
<furous> The system on the hdd did not come from the live cd though, it was an upgrade...
<drAg> IM FULLY AVAILDABLE which means that I can help 4 people
<celthunder> drAg: help me..stop spamming the freaking channel
<sheldon> multitasking
<crlcan81> Every time I log out and log back in for something the pnp audio doesn't work, drAg, sorry to keep pestering.
<aauthor> furous: Did you get an error message when you tried to log in?
<Atomicspin> Does anyone know of an issue where the backlight on a laptop screen won't come on?
<drAg> Yes
<Atomicspin> Is there a fix?
<drAg> Just go to Monitor Preferences
<celthunder> Ato/b 22
<drAg> an select use backlight
<paideia> hi I'm trying to use the Tor network with firefox (torbutton plugin) and when I switch it on and I attempt to connect to any website I get "the proxy is refusing connections" error. Then when I check Firefox's Connection Settings I see that it changed to manual proxy configuration 127.0.0.1 8118. What am I doing wrong? I have tor and polipo daemons running and I have saved the polipo rc file into my home folder.
<itsTOREN> anyone running fluxbox with a dock like awn or cairo-dock
<drAg> no
<furous> When logging in to the hdd system, it said the system couldn't display unity.  But why would i display via the live cd?
<multipass_> is there some kind of compizconfig for 11.04?
<drAg> yes
<drAg> Advanced Compiz Settings Manager
<Nisstyre> Osama Bin Laden was an ardent user of gnome3 according to Al Jazeera
<multipass_> ccsm?
<aauthor> furous: Have you checked to see if you have any propriety driver available?
<drAg> Yes
<Atomicspin> drAg:  I don't see that option in there.
<multipass_> isnt there a built in one?
<Sharpshooter761> hello world
<Sharpshooter761> :D
 * crlcan81 has cairo on unity Toren
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: hello
<aauthor> Hello Sharp:
<DrMax> celthunder : how do I mount / without mounting /proc/ as well?
<LULLING_HARD> Nisstyre: yeah and I heard he didnt like Unity, it got in his way..
<celthunder> DrMax: you need to mount /proc...
<furous> no extra hard ware drivers listed for this hardware...
<celthunder> not unmount it
<Atomicspin> drAg:  There's nothing referring to it.
<DrMax> when I chroot /tmp/a
<DrMax> /proc stops working
<taglass> Atomicspin: Check under Power Management
<itsTOREN> unity is stupid
<crlcan81> what's fluxbox like?
<_genuser_> when doing an upgrade, can't you upgrade to the latest?
<celthunder> DrMax: mount it before joining the chroot hang on
<itsTOREN> simple and minimalistic easy to config
<_genuser_> I just did an upgrade and it says there's another. which would suck 'coz that's two of them in a row.
<multipass_> what is the feature that makes a winodw maximize when u drag it to the top of screen?
<celthunder> DrMax: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1156240.html read that
<DrMax> celthunder : thx
<DrMax> let's see
<Atomicspin> msg drAg Still don't see it in Power Management.  On Natty btw.
<Atomicspin> That's what I get for using BitchX
<celthunder> lol
<aauthor> furous: Hmm... I'm sorry, I don't think I have an answer for you.  (Though that certainly doesn't mean that one doesn't exsist.)
<taglass> Atomicspin: Some people are reporting success in this thread by booting with nomodeset option.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1730314
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> whats the other name if its not a classic mode ?
<kaushal> in 11.04
<cb-linux> how can i set the number of workspaces in gnome 3
<DrMax> celthunder : getting somewhere :p
<celthunder> DrMax: sorry...i shoulda specified you'd need those the first time
<taglass> cb-linux: Gnome 3 autocreates workspaces as you need them.  I'm not sure that you can set a specific amount.
<DrMax> well, maybe you forgot
<furous> all indcations suggest that it should work and the live cd demonstrates that, perhaps I should do a reinstall instead of the upgrade, perhaps something went wrong during the upgrade
<DrMax> I just didn't know how to do this :p
<_genuser_> hello people.
<celthunder> DrMax: more like i just didn't think about mentioningi t
<DrMax> ok, so grub seem to have found my previously installed kernel
<cb-linux> taglass i ment in order to have the compix cube working
<_genuser_> can you not upgrade to the latest one shot?
<Atomicspin> taglass:  Can you send the link one more time?  lost it.
<_genuser_> after upgrading once, it now says there's a newer version.
<_genuser_> that's like two upgrades.
<aauthor> furous: I did encounter problems during the upgrade, and ended up doing a clean install which worked out fine for me.
<DrMax> I should be able to boot from an older kernel
<aauthor> furous: I looked it up, and your graphics card is supported.
<crlcan81> what did you upgrade from/to the first time?
<celthunder> furous: what's your issue sorry wasn't paing attention
<celthunder> _genuser_: what version did you start out on when upgrading
<aauthor> celthunder: furous is getting and error when he logs in that Unity can't start in this session.
<_genuser_> 10.04 netbuntu edition. it might be a regular install with special gnome reconfigured.
<celthunder> aauthor: is there a conflicting entry in .xinitrc or in xsessions
<aauthor> celthunder: But it worked fine for him in the liveCD
<_genuser_> to 10.10. and now it find 11.xx.
<furous> celthunder:unity worked via a lie cd but when the system was upgraded unity no longer worked...
<celthunder> aauthor: furous conflicting entry in xsessions/xinitrc/etc
<hroi> how do I find out if my ubuntu has Java JRE ?
<taglass> hroi: which java
<celthunder> furous: aauthor also login manager being used?
<furous> How do I fix a conflictin entry?
<DrMax> celthunder : THANKS A LOT
<LLStarks> america! **** yeah!
<celthunder> DrMax: sarcastic or happy?
<DrMax> happy
<celthunder> lol ok
<taglass> hroi: should say /usr/bin/java if you do
<LLStarks> kill -9 osama
<DrMax> well, lost minor settings, but, meh, whatever :p
<kyubutsu> hroi: type about:plugins in the browser
<furous> have auto login for the main user... but  when switching user, same problem...
<hroi> taglass:   java jre for the open office
<celthunder> furous: ok login manager used?
<drAg> I dare everyone to run this in Terminal: killall Compiz
<mdel> drAg: really dude
<drAg> and killall Metacity
<mdel> really
<cb-linux> i guess the compiz cube does not work in gnome shell
<drAg> yes
<mdel> what a fucking nboob
<celthunder> drAg: why? i don't even use compiz and it sucks but if people want to use it let them
<mdel> yes thats right. nboob
<drAg> then do killall bash
<crlcan81> you're a masochist.
<hroi> taglass: ok I have java 1.6
<celthunder> mdel: he's being a douche anyway, pming people etc...
<Rehan> if I have Xorg.0.log, Xorg.0.log,old, Xorg.1.log, and Xorg.1.log.old , which one is the latest one?
<IdleOne> !language | mdel
<ubottu> mdel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<celthunder> anyway
<DrMax> celthunder : I did say thanks a lot, not "thanks a lot, <expletive>" :p
<drAg> Who uses openOffice.org here?
<taglass> cb-linux: Compiz cube requires compiz which is mutually exclusive with gnome shell.
<crlcan81> I used to.
<drAg> openOffice.org sucks
<furous> how do I know if I use login manager?!
<kaushal> whats the other name if its not a classic mode in 11.04 ?
<crlcan81> hey I use whatever ubuntu has installed.
<drAg> In 11.04 theres five options
<aauthor> furous: Have you done anything to change how you log in since you installed ubuntu?
<drAg> which are:
<drAg> Ubuntu
<crlcan81> kaushal: how so? on login it's either Ubuntu, or Ubuntu classic
<drAg> Ubuntu Classica
<DrMax> celthunder : I upgraded a couple of machines, but that was the first one that crashed during the building of the kernel
<drAg> Ubuntu No Effects
<DrMax> but now it works much better
<cb-linux> txs taglass
<drAg> Ubuntu Safe Mode
<drAg> and Ubuntu Desktop
<crlcan81> recovery console :P
<taglass> !spam | drag
<drAg> I was helping
<celthunder> aauthor: furous uhm can you boot to init 3 and type startx please
<_genuser_> man internet going nuts.
<celthunder> aauthor: furous you can just telinit 3 otherwise and do it from there
<_genuser_> rather connectivity
<drAg> Who needs help???
<furous> I was using 10.04, auto login for main user, upgraded to 10.10 today and then onto 11.04 with no change to the auto logi
<aauthor> !spam | drAg
<celthunder> furous: aauthor try the above
<celthunder> aauthor: can we get someone to kick him?
<furous> Sorry, i dont quite understand what boot to init 3 means?
<marca311> Hello, I am having trouble regarding hotkeys in the way that my screen rotate key is primarily mapped to touchpadtoggle, this is rather annoying when rotating the screen, thanks in advance
<drAg> I do
<celthunder> furous: ctrl alt f1 login type telinit 3
<celthunder> furous: then type startx
<celthunder> what's the result
<drAg> For the Windows LOSERS, I don't be scared to run /con/con
<furous> startxmorgan
<Sharpshooter761> oh, i realized a neat trick in unix, the middle mousebutton can act as a cop-paste key for text, but is not in ubuntu 11.04
<rocksenkreuz> hi
<celthunder> !kick drAg
<Sharpshooter761> copy-paste*
<crlcan81> drAg stop, you're being a unbelievable dooouuuuu$$^
<celthunder> Rockj: hi
<taglass> Sharpshooter761: Sure you can.  I middle paste all of the time.
<drAg> Okay.
<DrMax> celthunder : srly, that made my day
<DrMax> thx again
<furous> i have done this
<Sharpshooter761> hmm, now all of a sudden it works fine. :/
<celthunder> DrMax: np
<taglass> Sharpshooter761: The problem you might be having is that their are actually 2 clipboards under X
<Sharpshooter761> really?
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: that's because you complained about it :)
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: so it had to work
<celthunder> furous: and result?
<furous> .xauthority does not exist
<Dice-Man> hi there
<Sharpshooter761> no no no, tell me more, what are these two clipboards, and what are the differences, tell me everything
<celthunder> furous: so make one
<taglass> Sharpshooter761: One that stores stuff that you use ctrl c ctrl v on and one that holds the last highlighted text.
<Dice-Man> i'm on ubuntu lucid lynx i want to compile the last rhythmbox version
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: you can make as many clipboards as you want..theres 2 by default though
<furous> so just create the folder?
<celthunder> Dice-Man: install build-essential and go to rythmbox's site get the source extract and compile or use git/svn
<Rehan> why does my X keep crashing like a mofo?
<furous> how do I get out of init 3?!
<celthunder> furous: it's a file so touch .xauthority
<celthunder> furous: telinit 5
<taglass> furous: telinit 5
<_genuser_> man internet connection is going nuts
<celthunder> furous: note telinit 5 won't work if startx didn't
<celthunder> or it shouldn't
<mr_fringe> bye
<Sharpshooter761> thanks a tonne, celthunder, you are a very nice stranger.  and no, i will not accept candy
<DrMax> ahah
<taglass> celthunder: It will work, but it might not start X :)
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: i have apple pie and caramels?
<furous> telinit 5 does indeed not work...
<Sharpshooter761> im canadian, for some reason i do not like apple pie. any other pie is great
<celthunder> taglass: lol true enough telinit 5 without starting x kind of is telinit 3 though (unless he added something to his int
<crlcan81> has anyone ever had an issue logging out and logging back in with headphones on a usb keyboard not being recognized? I've had that since 10.04, b ut only had this keyboard since 10.04
<Sharpshooter761> i tend to choose pie because the cake is a lie
<soreau> my panels aren't working in unity and I just want to log out (not reboot). How can I logout from CLI?
<Sharpshooter761> panels are totally removed in unity :(
<furous> So I should reboot to get out then?
<drAg> :(
<eigba_> celthunder, Runlevel is the word your looking for
<_genuser_> soreau: you could just kill X.
<drAg> Panels, being destroyed by Unity since October 2010
<celthunder> eigba_: telinit just switches between runlevels
<Eric__> ubuntu 10.10 wireless  adaptor not ready firmware missing.have now connected to the net with wir adaptor,how do I get the firmware please?
<_genuser_> the ole panels were nice in unity, eh?
<soreau> _genuser_: I started gnome-panel to access logout
<celthunder> eigba_: though yeah i worded that badly
<_genuser_> soreau: so you logged out finally?
<celthunder> Eric__: what wireless adapter?
<_genuser_> it's taking a while but the new unity in 10.10 is making sense.
<_genuser_> and 11.04 is upgrading
<Eric__> Celthunder_ intel mini adaptor
<biffsharp> anyone have RTL8187 wireless chipset?
<Omega> !wifi | biffsharp
<ubottu> biffsharp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<celthunder> Eric__: so install intel-firmware or i2600 or whatever its called i think it's something i2600-fm?
<Eric__> ineed something like device manager in windows
<celthunder> Eric__: lshw
<Sharpshooter761> question, how would i go about setting up an irc chat myself,
<Sharpshooter761> i have a server and domainname already
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: ircd?
<_genuser_> the rtl818x is pretty common. it should have kernel support.
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: pick an ircd software to run (preferably not unreal ) and install it configure it and start it
<Sharpshooter761> sorry you guys have to put up with my lame questions XD
<celthunder> Sharpshooter761: if you want services install those to
<biffsharp> i can't figure out how to patch RTL8187 for aircrack
<celthunder> and then link
<drAg> No, Broadcom STA is more common on most laptops
<furous> OK, so reboot it is then!
<Sharpshooter761> cool, thanks once again
<celthunder> furous: ?
<itsTOREN> biffsharp : can u get the device into monitor mode?
<furous> well I couldn't get out of that init 3 screen...
<soreau> ugh, I selected ubuntu classic but it's still loading unity
<celthunder> furous: stay there
<soreau> What is the deal?
<celthunder> furous:
<biffsharp> well yes i can get it to do mon0 and airodump fine but not on a specific channel. its always fixed channel: -1
<celthunder> furous: ok so while you're there....touch .xauthority
<celthunder> (as your user in your users home dir
<eiriksvin> is there a way to get a transparent screensaver?
<itsTOREN> airodump --channel 7
<itsTOREN> or what ever channel
<biffsharp> yeah it doesnt work
<coz_> ok guys,, I have a question:)  started gimp on this fresh install for the first time and it was a bit weird,, creatd a new user account and all was fine,  will the old command to purge gimps settins work on natty?
<biffsharp> it will say fixed -1
<celthunder> furous: capitalize the X .Xauthority sorry
<celthunder> furous: then try
<coz_> rather gnomes  settings
<soreau> coz_: Hey, me first: I selected ubuntu classic but it's still loading unity
<celthunder> furous: try running startx after doing that
<soreau> What is going on with this thing?
<celthunder> soreau: change it in xsessions or .xinitrc?
<coz_> soreau, whoa... is the unity plugin enabled?
<soreau> celthunder: Am I supposed to have to do that?
<soreau> coz_: probably
<coz_> soreau,  that would do it :)
<celthunder> soreau: uhm its probably what your gui stuff is changing anyway
<soreau> coz_: It doesn't start gnome-panel though
<coz_> soreau,  restart x it s hould come back up
<furous> it won't even go back to the prompt so that I can write anything!
<soreau> coz_: I rebooted and it's still broken
<coz_> soreau,   or  in terminal  gnome-panel & disown
<Rehan> what log should I look at right after all of a sudden Ubuntu logs me out in the middle of something?
<soreau> coz_: Well yea I know how to start it.. I just want to know why 'Ubuntu Classic' is still loading unity. It worked the first time I tried it but it's broken now
<celthunder> Rehan: uhm what were you doing
<Rehan> celthunder: thanks for helping
<coz_> soreau,  that's puzzling,, it did happen to me once but it was because of the Unity plugin in ccsm
<eiriksvin> does natty have a way to make classic ubuntu have transparent menus?
<soreau> Rehan: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rehan> celthunder: i was trying to get my virtual terminal to work... :/
<soreau> Rehan: Or .old
<celthunder> Rehan: not enough tty's?
<Rehan> celthunder: i'm not sure what that means...
<crlcan81> god so many choices in shells
<celthunder> crlcan81: welcome to linux
<celthunder> Rehan: uhm if you ran outo f vtty's your virtual terminal won't work
<Rehan> celthunder: if I do CTRL+ALT+F1 it shows my regular desktop, on ctrl+alt+f2 it goes to a black screen
<Rehan> celthunder: but its a blank screen, nothing on it
 * crlcan81 nods, I just hadn't really done as much with it in Ubuntu as in Windows Xp, LOVE to alter shell in XP.
<celthunder> Rehan: ...that's messed up... f6 should be your desktop and 1-5 should be terminals
<Rehan> celthunder: yeah...it should be F7 was my desktop
<Rehan> celthunder: err it used to be F7
<celthunder> f7 f6 close enough
<Rehan> celthunder: could i PM you if you're not terribly busy?
<celthunder> Rehan: you could and if i were busy i wouldn't be idling here
<ngc604> hello all
<celthunder> ngc604: hi
<ngc604> i have a quick question
<celthunder> quick answer
<furous> rebooted, did ctrl alt f1 again, did touch .Xauthority, and startx gives me"xauth: (stdin):2:unknown command
<celthunder> there you go
<celthunder> ok what's the permissions on your home dir
<celthunder> furous: what's the permissions on your home dir an files in it...this is starting to look like it's having problems accessing those files
<eiriksvin> does natty have a way to make classic ubuntu have transparent menus?
<ngc604> i recently had my laptop stolen and i am very mad about it.  i dont have money to buy a new one.  but i do have money to buy something cheep.  i am looking at a rack mount server from pacificgeek.com.  a dual 3.06 zeon.  now i know server will run fine on that but will desktop run fine on it with being able to use it for daily activities?
<furous> bare with me, rebooting again...
<celthunder> ngc604: depending what you consider daily activities
<drAg> Good Bye Everyone
<ngc604> internet, viewing pics, and going as far as recording music
<celthunder> ngc604: if you consider resursive compiling gcc a daily activity no if you consider normal things...you'd be fine
<drAg> Im going offline since people think Im spamming
<tmp__> hi all. does not display thumbnails of video files in Nautilus. How to fix this?
<celthunder> drAg: good
<Eric__> is there a add new hardware in ubuntu 10.10 to automatically find anad install hw?
<d4gg3r> hey, I am new to unity, how can I get network manager applet back? or how can I manage applets?
<celthunder> Eric__: ?
<paideia> hi I'm trying to use the Tor network with firefox (torbutton plugin) and when I switch it on and I attempt to connect to any website I get "the proxy is refusing connections" error. Then when I check Firefox's Connection Settings I see that it changed to manual proxy configuration 127.0.0.1 8118. What am I doing wrong? I have tor and polipo daemons running and I have saved the polipo rc file into my home folder.
<furous> permission is to create and delete files, there is an .Xauthority file there [now?] and it has read and write permission
<Eric__> cwlthunder_i am new to ubuntu,trying to get the wireless card going.don/t know where to start
<crlcan81> xfce or lxde?
<d4gg3r> how can I get network manager back?
<celthunder> d4gg3r: install it
<d4gg3r> it is installed, but does not show up!
<celthunder> Eric__: lspci and look for it
<d4gg3r> celthunder,
<drAg> \ignore celthunder :D
<celthunder> d4gg3r: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<celthunder> d4gg3r: then run network manager
<celthunder> or whatever the executable is called
<stercor> Where are the firewall settings in Ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<cyrex> app
<bazhang> stercor, iptables
<cyrex> internet
<cyrex> app/internet
<bazhang> stercor, or install gufw if you need a graphical UI
<d4gg3r> celthunder, the job is already running!
<celthunder> d4gg3r: then run the executable for it whatever it's called
<stercor> I'm trying what's been suggested.
<cyrex> this ubuntu hlp?
<bazhang> cyrex, yes
<Gloopie> +   - + ~    ~ jihadgloopx
<tmp__> Who knows to fix my problem? thumbnails of video files doesnt display in Nautilus.
<celthunder> stercor: iptables -L
<binox> intel 82852/855  is it blacklisted?  can i enable the drivers by altering x11/xorg.conf?  do i need another command after editing the file.
<cyrex> i want my 10.10 bak  N i wiped hd 2 put on 11.4
<cyrex> can sum 1 hlp me
<binox> im on maverick
<bazhang> cyrex, then install it
<cyrex> wehow do i get 2 the wine folder in 11.4
<celthunder> cyrex: cd .wine
<cyrex> ye3s
<interpolate> cd ~/.wine
<blackshirt> hello
<soreau> Hey guys, where is the 'Home' button in chromium?
<iceroot> cyrex: can you use normal english please instead of "sum 1" "2" and so on?
<cyrex> i wanna copy wow over 2 windows b4 reinstalling ubuntu
<soreau> found it in settings
<celthunder> cyrex: i agree with iceroot and install ntfs-3g and mount your windows drive and cp it over then
<soreau> Now where is the Reload button in chromium?
<interpolate> F5
<samw3> Hello all.  Anyone know where Gnome stores the menu items in the Applications menu?
<soreau> oh no wonder, it's 'under' the stop button
<stercor> I installed gufw and ALLOW port 22 IN from Anywhere.  I opened up the router for port 22.  When I ssh localhost the message is: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused.
<celthunder> stercor: hosts.allow sshd: ALL: ALL
<cyrex> actually how do i get t0 the c drive in wine on ubuntu 11.4
<cyrex> ??
<stercor> celthunder: where?
<furous> so i should focus on Xauthority as being the problem?
<binox> after editing a .conf,  do  i need to chmod or anything like that to activate those changes.  im trying to enable the intel drivers on a 82852/855 video card on maverick.  do i need to  and may it cause system instability
<celthunder> furous: what's your file permissions can you pastebin ls -al ~ please as your user
<d4gg3r> celthunder, what executable should i run? there is nothing other than the service...
<celthunder> stercor: vi /etc/hosts.allow
<celthunder> stercor: and add sshd: ALL: ALL
<stercor> celthunder: Ah. OK.
<celthunder> d4gg3r: one moment i'll look it up
<d4gg3r> celthunder, ok :)
<samw3> cyrex: ~/.wine/drive_c
<furous> permission is to create and delete files, there is an .Xauthority file there [now?] and it has read and write permissio
<cyrex> ty
<samw3> Anyone know where Gnome stores the menu items in the Applications menu?
<glaceman> hey guys ! anybody knows if there's any channel for the playstation ?
<celthunder> d4gg3r: nmcli
<celthunder> furous: how about write permissions on other files?
<celthunder> glaceman: somewhere on somenetwork yes
<glaceman> celthunder: any specific server in mind maybe ?
<glaceman> celthunder: all i know is irc.ubuntu.com
<d4gg3r> celthunder, nmcli: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so.1d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d4gg3r> celthunder, this was the problem
<Viking667> ah well. Finally got Ubuntu One working, though not without having to kick up a browser first.
<celthunder> d4gg3r: so install the libraries networkmanager relies on
<cyrex> o0k that said it was a directory
<Viking667> i.e. add libnss3
<d4gg3r> celthunder, it is odd that ubuntu does not install it by itself
<Viking667> You might want libnspr4 in addition
<celthunder> d4gg3r: ? why should it?
 * Viking667 blinks...
<stercor> celthunder: I added ssh: ALL: ALL and sshd: ALL: ALL No change. still refuses the connection.
<Viking667> hmmmm. Could I submit a bug report? Heh...
<d4gg3r> celthunder, because it installs one package by default, without its dependencies?
<d4gg3r> celthunder, it should work on a fresh installation
<furous> other hidden files in the home directory seem to have read and write permissins too...
<celthunder> Viking667: what's the bug?
<celthunder> furous: ok
<ZykoticK9> stercor, did you install ssh server?  is it running "ps aux | grep ssh"?
<brous-kee> stercor umm you may have to parse the PAM configs for those
<celthunder> d4gg3r: blame the package manager and just becauase YOU need those libraries doesn't mean everyone else wants them
<stercor> ZykoticK9: Another thing to look at :-)
<stercor> brous-kee: That's over my head.
<d4gg3r> celthunder, network manager is not something that I only want!
<Eric__> celthunder sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o returns command not recognised
<Viking667> When starting up Ubuntu ONE for the first time, it tells me I need an internet connection to use it. Does'nt allow me to click on anpthing else except the website... i.e. I can't click on the "I already have an account" lisk.
<CoinOp> Updated from Update manager. Restarted and now after grub boots im stuck on a screen that has *stopping automatic crash report generation
<Viking667> link
<furous> does it matter what permissions the group has if the owner has read and write?
<celthunder> furous: no
<celthunder> Viking667: yeah sounds like a bug to me
<ZykoticK9> Viking667, there is an Ubuntu One channel... probably #ubuntuone (but i didn't check)
<stercor> celthunder: /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session
<DrMax> hmm How do I disable the stupid auto-maximizing of windows whenever I place a window near a screen edge?
<celthunder> d4gg3r: i didn't say that
<binox> from my understanding the intel 82852 is blacklisted and i need to edit the x11/xorg.conf  to reenable them.  anyone know how,  or after i edit the file,  do i need to chmod or anything to activate my changes
<celthunder> binox: why are you editting xorg to blacklist/unblacklist modules?
<Viking667> well, I found that if I ran "u1sdtool -c" I could connect... finally...
<celthunder> binox: /etc/modprobe.d
<binox> i created /etc/x11/xorg.conf  and entered this.        Section "Device"
<binox>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<binox>         Driver          "intel"
<binox> EndSection
<binox> Section "Monitor"
<binox>         Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot3> binox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Viking667> now I'm happy. But I think the text is misleading, so's the inability to click on the "I already have an account"
<daniel_> heyhow would i make byobu terminal my default terminal so when i push ctrl alt t it will open that instead of the regular one
<binox> woops
<zetsuboukitteh> hey, any thoughts what might be the problem; updgraded to natty and a game I could play flawlessly before (xmoto) lags quite a lot now
<celthunder> daniel_: what wm/de
<zetsuboukitteh> oh, on xubuntu btw
<daniel_> celthunder, ?
<celthunder> daniel_: window manager/desktop environment you're using?
<binox> celthunder:    i thought that is what i needed to do since maverick ships with those drivers to not install
<semitones> Is it possible to start programs before gdm? I'd like to start redshift before gdm starts so that my login screen is more gentle on the eyes at night
<daniel_> celthunder, im running 11.04 out of the box i think untiy?
<^Phantom^> How long until 11.10 LTS?
<binox> i cellthunder:  i installed xorg but that is not solving my opengl problem for games,  even something simple like supertux2
<MK``> !12.04
<daniel_> celthunder, unity or gnome 3 idk for sure what ever ships with 11.04
<celthunder> daniel_: ok idk then...i use xmonad
<MK``> !onerious
<celthunder> semitones: yes it's entirely possible
<daniel_> celthunder, oh ok
<Peddy> how can i view a 'dynamic' version of dmesg that updates are the kernel displays new messages?
<MK``> !oneric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<CoinOp> Here is a photo of my issue if anyone can help http://i.imgur.com/Q0DEW.jpg   I cannot get past this.
<MK``> there. That's not an LTS, ^Phantom^
<daniel_> would anyone know how to get wireless working i dont know whats wrong with it it worked before i updated
<binox> daniel:  what wireless card do you have
<celthunder> Peddy: dmesg | less
<xyq> 0.0
<^Phantom^> I thought the .10's were?
<celthunder> daniel_: does wlan0 or similar show up in ifconfig
<semitones> celthunder, awesome! any idea how?
<^Phantom^> @ MK``
<mah454> Hello ...
<celthunder> semitones: edit /etc/inittab
<xyq> 有中国的吗？
<celthunder> daniel_: or whats wrong with your wireless
<celthunder> xyq: english?
<tensorpudding> !cn | xyq
<ubottu> xyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<binox> old intel 82852/855 video card here,  3d acceleration is slow.  how can i enable the blacklisted drivers in maverick
<xyq> i am chiness
<furous> thanks for your help, I will keep searching to find the answer...
<binox> flash works dvd works,  but opengl is slow
<mah454> I have problem with printer , I can not share printer , receive this message "Not published Server Setting"
<thelorax> is anyone having problems with their topbar in 11.04?
<CoinOp> Here is a photo of my issue if anyone can help http://i.imgur.com/Q0DEW.jpg   I cannot get past this.
<semitones> celthunder, there's nothing in that file
<celthunder> binox: /etc/modprobe.d
<celthunder> semitones: ok edit whatever replaced that then
<daniel_> celthunder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602121/
<binox> celthunder:  thanks
<MK``> no ^Phantom^ it's the other way: alternating non-.10s so far. 6.06, 8.04, 10.04
<celthunder> daniel_: is usb0 your wireless?
<MK``> so the release after 11.10 will most likely be 12.04 LTS
<mah454> I have BIG problem with printer , I can not share printer , receive this message "Not published Server Setting"
<thelorax> anyone able to help?
<daniel_> celthunder, no its my phone tether that i am usign so i can talk on here should i turn it off for asec ? then try it agian ?
<celthunder> mah454: edit your cups setting
<celthunder> daniel_: no
<celthunder> thelorax: perhaps
<^Phantom^> MK``, ah, okay
<xyq> my english is bad    who can speak in chiness
<celthunder> daniel_: ok lspci do you see your wireless card?
<^Phantom^> ty
<^Phantom^> night all
<MK``> !cn | xyq
<ubottu> xyq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<xyq> thank you
<daniel_> celthunder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602122/
<celthunder> hi MK`` sup
<MK``> hi celthunder
<celthunder> daniel_: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<thelorax> celtthunder: i just upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 and my topbar isnt visable
<celthunder> daniel_: did you loadthe broadcom drivers/firmware?
<celthunder> thelorax: i think that's supposed to happen no idea though...
<daniel_> celthunder, yeh it says there in use i went to avaible drivers and it says it is in use
<tmp__> sudo pat-get install b43-fwcutter
<tmp__> i have bcm4312
<celthunder> thanks tmp__
<photon> USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA
<CoinOp> Here is a photo of my issue if anyone can help http://i.imgur.com/Q0DEW.jpg   I cannot get past this.
<daniel_> celthunder, my wifi worked before i updated and it just doesnt now is there someone i should type into the terminal to tell it to lol ?
<tensorpudding> !ot | photon
<ubottu> photon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<celthunder> daniel_: did you read tmp__ 'scomment on it?
<SerialMDK> lcb
<celthunder> daniel_: also modprobe b43
<tensorpudding> CoinOp: what do you mean by "cannot get past this"
<tensorpudding> does the shutdown halt then
<daniel_> tmp_, should i type that in the termianl?
<CoinOp> tensorpudding: it just stays on that screen indefinately
<neil_> whenever I start a torrent download I get "/tmp/xxx.par cound not be saved, because the source file could not e read...." even from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download .... why?  ... is my isp blocking all torrent downloads?
<CoinOp> tensorpudding: not for over five minutes.
<tmp__> daniel_ yes, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and go to system administration addtional drivers
<Zeeofu> neil_: yes, try using proxy
<CoinOp> tensorpudding: I just upgraded from 10.10 on update manager, after the restart this is as far as I get past grub.
<daniel_> tmp__, ok its done downloading and im at additional drivers now what
<tensorpudding> CoinOp: try rebooting, does it do it again?
<Zeeofu> is there any cloudapp application for ubuntu
<CoinOp> tensorpudding: Every time
<SerialMDK> can anyone tell me how to load a video driver with an 11.04 install?
<bazhang> Zeeofu, ubuntu one?
<Zeeofu> bazhang: can connect to clouapp using ubuntu one
<tmp__> daniel_ there must  activation on Broadcom B43 wireless drivers
<thelorax> is there anyway to switch back to 10.04 from 11.04? i dont think 11.04 loaded properly
<tensorpudding> CoinOp: not sure then
<bazhang> thelorax, full reinstall
<POOPHAMMMER> so guys i got ubuntu installed of vmware and i am chatting from vmware
<POOPHAMMMER> does that mean i did it right
<tmp__> thelorax only reinstall, will be simple
<Zeeofu> is updating to 11.0 worth updating
<daniel_> tmp__, yeh its been activated and been in use the networking tool just wont take notice of it
<celthunder> POOPHAMMMER: did what right?
<POOPHAMMMER> it
<CoinOp> tensorpudding: Well thank you for looking
<celthunder> POOPHAMMMER: sure why not
<celthunder> Zeeofu: personal preferences
<thelorax> how to i do that from terminal? will it erase my photos and mp3s? or will it be fine like when i upgraded?
<daniel_> Zeeofu, no dont do it unless u want a head ache wifi dont work for me i get random reboots now and unity isnt better then gnome or w.e
<bazhang> thelorax, a full reinstall wont be from the terminal
<neil_> Zeeofu, is there a howto on setting this up?
<POOPHAMMMER> well
<daniel_> tmp__, u have any ideas why it wont notice its there?
<tmp__> daniel_ what message iwconfig ?
<POOPHAMMMER> when i installed ubuntu it told me i would need to install linux
<POOPHAMMMER> how do i do it
<celthunder> someone kick poophammer
<thelorax> bazhang: im new to all this..can you explain?
<celthunder> .votekick poophammmer
<POOPHAMMMER> no im serious
<POOPHAMMMER> im chatting from irssi
<POOPHAMMMER> how do i install linux
<tensorpudding> you installed it in vmware?
<daniel_> tmp__, it says lo eth0 and usb0 all followed by no wireless extension
<POOPHAMMMER> yes i installed it in vmware
<POOPHAMMMER> now what
<bazhang> thelorax, a full reinstall means getting the 10.04 iso, burning it to cd and reinstalling from that
<celthunder> you spam the hell out of the channel until a bot bans you poophamme thats how
<tmp__> daniel_ rfkill list in terminal
<CoinOp> Here is a photo of my issue if anyone can help http://i.imgur.com/Q0DEW.jpg  It does not progress beyond this point. Tried multiple reboots.
<bazhang> POOPHAMMMER, please stop. Ubuntu = Linux
<thelorax> bazhang: my notebook hasnt a cd drive
<POOPHAMMMER> no it is linux
<POOPHAMMMER> how do i install it
<ejv> POOPHAMMMER: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<celthunder> thank you bazhang
<daniel_> daniel@Shiela:~$ rfkill list
<daniel_> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<daniel_> 	Soft blocked: no
<daniel_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<FloodBot3> daniel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ejv> lol
<bazhang> thelorax, then unetbootin with a flash key
<ejv> i didn't know u had powerz bazhang
<ejv> :p
<Zeeofu> neil_, do you have windows installed?
<tmp__> daniel_ blocked on hard, not in linux
<daniel_> tmp__, whats that mean ?
<tmp__> daniel_ on of on notebopk\pc
<lwizardl> hello
<bazhang> !usb > thelorax
<ubottu> thelorax, please see my private message
<neil_> Zeeofu, no, ubuntu 10.10
<lwizardl> does anyone know of any good applications for making music beats on linux ?
<Zeeofu> neil_, if yes then install uTorrent and go to proxy settings, there are hunderes of free proxy servers avilable, google it.
<daniel_> tmp__, ok they both say yes now
<daniel_> tmp__, i mean no
<thelorax> bazhang: i dont know what that means...when installed 10.04 about 6mo. ago i just downloaded it to my hardrive and it installed alongside windows 7
<daniel_> 0: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<daniel_> 	Soft blocked: no
<daniel_> 	Hard blocked: no
<tmp__> good
<tmp__> iwconfig
<bazhang> thelorax, wubi install?
<Zeeofu> daniel_, thanks bro
<daniel_> tmp__, still same exact thing
<thelorax> bazhang:then a few days ago i upgraded to 11.04 thru my update manager or whatever..
<thelorax> bazhang: yeah wubi
<POOPHAMMMER> how do i install linux
<thelorax> bazhang: now i cant see my menu bar on the top of my desktop
<Zeeofu> Bye everyone, Have a nice day!
<POOPHAMMMER> i installed ubuntu and irzzi
<POOPHAMMMER> sisi
<POOPHAMMMER> ssi
<daniel_> Zeeofu, well unity is ok and awesome if u like
<POOPHAMMMER> irssi
<bazhang> thelorax, there is no downgrade in wubi either as far as I know
<FloodBot3> POOPHAMMMER: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<POOPHAMMMER> im not flooding
<POOPHAMMMER> flooding is for the japanese
<ejv> lol
<Viking667> yeah, you are fl00ding
<thelorax> bazhang: so how would i go about accessing my applications and such?
<tmp__> daniel_  see your wifi adapters
<daniel_> tmp__, how do i do that ?
<Dungolisiss> unsa
<Viking667> anyhow, I'm glad I got Ubuntu One installed, and working... though really, it looks entirely like a clone of DropBox plus syncing of Firefox bookmarks (which firefox already offers, I think) and Evolution contacts
<Appleby> connect irc.synirc.net
<tmp__> daniel_ in documentation name of adapter
<bear_> hi
<thelorax> bazhang: you know? on the top of the screen? the menubar with applications and system and administration and all that?
<daniel_> tmp__, hmm this ?This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<ZykoticK9> !panels | thelorax
<ubottu> thelorax: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<CoinOp> Here is a photo of my issue if anyone can help http://i.imgur.com/Q0DEW.jpg   I cannot progress beyond this screen. Any help would be appreciated.
<tmp__> daniel_ nonono, sorry for my english. Broadcom 43xx, your xx?
<Taint_> hi
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am using gnome 2.32.1 on ubuntu 11.04 ... I am tring to replace the panel with awn. I run this line "gconftool-2 --type=string --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel 'avant-window-navigator'" .. but, on login, the gnome-panel is still here . someone could help me ?
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: oh menu bar is really called "panel"?
<richiefrich> how can i block the upgrade, as i dont want unity
<rage> I've got a weird bug after upgrading to 11.04. All text that should be displayed by compiz is missing
<daniel_> tmp__, sorry idk were to find that ? but i think its 11
<thelorax> ubottu: that will make my menubar..or "panel" show back up?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<richiefrich> and i dont wanna run it on accident
<daniel_> tmp__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602122/ i think this should say right ?
<_genuser_> wait richiefrich uses ubuntu also?
<tmp__> daniel_ You have brcm 4311, havent you?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i use them all
<_genuser_> richiefrich: hey there. see you in gentoo too
<Taint_> richiefrich: Good question. Someone told me Unity is a piece of shit so I would rather stick with regular GNOME hehe.
<daniel_> tmp__, yes i belive so
<richiefrich> _genuser_:  yeah
<bazhang> Taint_, no cursing
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i work at a datacenter and i need to help others
<Taint_> bazhang: Oh my bad.
<richiefrich> i need to bnlock the 11.x upgrade though
<richiefrich> i dont want unity
<tmp__> daniel_ "on" on notebook
<richiefrich> Taint_: it trys to be OSX
<Guest94653> sorry for bad english, but I'm having problems with the file libgtk-1.2.so.0, someone help me?
<richiefrich> Taint_: the icons and the panels are not even editable
<_genuser_> richiefrich: nice to see someone from gentoo chan. :) I'm using netbuntu on a netbook and it's the unity thing that's bugging me too. I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now I don't like unity. Upgrading to 11.04 to be able to use newer autohide crap....
<tmp__> daniel_ sudo apt-get --purge remove b43-fwcutter
<richiefrich> _genuser_: that is it, i dont want it, so now i will never upgrade
<daniel_> tmp__, yes i use a notebook
<naptastic> I just upgraded to Natty. How do I change the number of workspaces?
<Taint_> richiefrich: Well I just started using linux ubuntu recently, so far it is nice. I used OSX cause my mom is a big OSX fan I don't know must be a woman thing
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i know i can bnlock it but i am used to emerge not apt-get
<tmp__> daniel_ and install b43-fwcutter
<rage> Is anyone else experience a bug where text that compiz should be displaying is missing? e.g when alt-tabbing the window title should be disabled. I have two machines freshly upgraded to 11.04 with this bug
<rage> *displayed
<tmp__> daniel_ go to additional drivers and activate them< if it not activation
<_genuser_> my the rain storm is kicking my internet in/out.
<richiefrich> Taint_: http://www.splitbrain.org/blog/2010-10/25-ubuntu_unity_sucks
<richiefrich> Taint_: see it is no good
<CoinOp> Here is a photo of my issue if anyone can help http://i.imgur.com/Q0DEW.jpg   I cannot get past this. Any help would be wonderful thank you.
<bazhang> richiefrich, lets take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<daniel_> tmp__, ok i did everything u said and it says its activated
<tmp__> daniel_ your version of linux?
<daniel_> tmp__, ubuntu 11.04 natty
<tmp__> daniel_ i dont know, it may not work in natty
<rage> Could anyone running 11.04 please alt-tab and tell me if the window titles are appearing in the app switcher correctly?
<rage> I have three machines doing it and I would like to know its not just me
<daniel_> tmp__, i hate natty :(
<tmp__> daniel_ see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cmdbbq> I am a bit new to unity (it didn't run well on my netbook in the last release, but it does now) I have a few questions about it to help me get it set up . first off, I was able to swap banshee for rhythmbox in the sound meenu, but i am having trouble accomplishing the same effect with empathy/pidgin in the messaging menu. can anyone help me to do this?
<thelorax> can anyone tell me how to reset my "panel" in terminal?
<thelorax> i cant see my applications menu or anything
<_genuser_> cmdbbq: in the new toolbar?
<tmp__> daniel_ and you may to try sta driver
<ZykoticK9> !panels | thelorax
<ubottu> thelorax: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<_genuser_> cmdbbq: just drag the thing you want off, off ot the side till is shows you X. it will remove it.
<Taint_> richiefrich: Fuck Unity. Godamnit why is Ubuntu starting to suck! FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bear_> hi ever one
<_genuser_> the main thing with unity on a netbook is it's trying to command 1" of a 10" screen. don't care what the devs were thinking, they were wrong.
<eiriksvin> how do i get Natty to stop loading in the top left?
<Viking667> eiriksvin: hmm? how do you mean?
<cmdbbq> _genuser_: i am speaking of the revamped notification are, and my side panel autohides or else it would have been a dealbreaker
<eiriksvin> all the programs load in the top left, and the new natty bar keeps dissappearing, i want to change those 2 thing
<richiefrich> so no way to block unity?
<_genuser_> cmdbbq: that's why I'm upgradin to autohide the sidepanel.
<linux_probe> hmm
<_genuser_> cmdbbq: don't even know about the revamp on the auto notification area.
<thelorax> thelorax@ubuntu:~$ gconftool--recursive-unset/apps/panel&&killall gnome-panel
<thelorax> bash: gconftool--recursive-unset/apps/panel: No such file or directory
<thelorax> thelorax@ubuntu:~$
<bazhang> richiefrich, choose classic at the login window
<thelorax> ? am i typing it wrong?
<eiriksvin> i want everything to load in the center, and i want the natty bar to stay there, how to i fix that?
<rage> I think there is a bug with alt-tab in 11.04? Could someone please press alt-tab and confirm it for me?
<rage> The titles of the windows should be displayed
<rage> but they're not
<thelorax> eiriksvin:are you having problems seeing your topbar?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Viking667> rage: titles displayed where?
<katselphrime> yep im having same problem w/ rage
<_genuser_> richiefrich: haven't tried that yet. STill upgrading to 11.04.
<rage> Viking667: The window title should be displayed immediately under the selected application when you alt tab
<Atomicspin> Wireless was working fine in 10.10, now it's not in 11.04
<Atomicspin> I have the STA drivers installed.
<Viking667> ahh, no i don't get that either.
<thelorax> rage:can you see your top menu bar?
<Viking667> I get the icon for the application showing on the snapshot window though...
<rage> thelorax: I'm not running unity
<eiriksvin> try switching an app to another workspace then alt tab
<Viking667> Oh. I am.
<Viking667> sorry...
<rage> Viking667: So you are getting the title?
<Viking667> rage: which application switcher are you using?
<rage> Viking667: Static application switcher
<Viking667> ANd I'm using Unity, I don't get the title of the window.
<rage> Viking667: However the problem is compiz wide
<Viking667> ahhhhh. I'm not using static. I can start it up and try that out.
<Viking667> brb
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, are you using 11.04?
<Viking667> ah huh.
<thelorax> rage: im new to all this..i just upgraded from 10.0 or whatever..and now i cant see my menu bar at the top where i chose my applications and such
<rage> Viking667: All of compiz seems incapable of display text
<Viking667> Checked your theme?
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, disregard the !panel factoid then!
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: yeah i just upgraded from 10.0 or whatever
<rage> Viking667: I have two vanilla machines display these symptoms. One ati the other nvidia
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: and now i cant see my menu bar on the top of the screen that used to be there in 10.0 so i could choose from my applications or go to my software center or change my backround and themes and all that
<_genuser_> richiefrich: you see the link?
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, welcome to unity ;)
<rage> Viking667: I'm hoping its not just me who has this bug
<rage> Viking667: So Compiz text display okay for you?
<Viking667> Yup. I can concur that with the "Static application switcher" I don't see titles either.
<rage> Viking667: Okay, phew,
<Viking667> ATI card, HD3450
<richiefrich> _genuser_: yeah
<Viking667> ... if we're talking about the snapshots
<richiefrich> _genuser_:  one last thing, if you know
<rage> Viking667: Yeah, its very annoying. I use Scale Window Title filter frequently, its nearly useless if you cant see any text
<richiefrich> _genuser_: how can i get it to stop asking me if i wanna upgrade
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i dont see that in cron
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: FUK! haha...i just want my old ubuntu back..how can i go about getting my menubar to show..or how do i use my applications..i can only see my desktop icons and my "dockY" at the bottom..so the only applications i have access to are the ones saved in my docky
<richiefrich> i dont want to click yes on accident
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, i repeat - welcome to unity.  I've stopped using Ubuntu because of Unity myself.  Good luck.
<thelorax> what do you use now?
<thelorax> i dont want to go back to windows
<fisix> why does plugging in my ethernet cord not change the wifi icon in the indicator applet panel?
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, debian / trisquel
<Viking667> fisix: why should it?
<Garry> richiefrich. Do u see ? Don't Upgrade, Ask later, Upgrade
<fisix> Viking667, it used to change to an up/down arrow
<fisix> Viking667, after updating to 11.04 with classic gnome, it does not
<richiefrich> Garry: i see that, but i mean i dont even want it to ask
<thelorax> ZykoticK9:how do i switch without altering my files on ubuntu? is that possible?
<Viking667> oh. Then I apologise. I thought it'd not change because it's wireless, and you'd plugged in a wired link.
<Mrokii> hello. I have heard to Gnome 3 will break Unity and/or Compiz. But will it also break the "Ubuntu Classic"-GUI (where I use compiz).
<richiefrich> like ever
<richiefrich> oh i know
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, have you tried "Classic Mode" from the GDM screen?
<richiefrich> ill disable apt-get
<_genuser_> richiefrich: lol, that upgrade part I don't know. In the update-manager windows in Settings, you can at least set it to only show LTS release or something. I think that's for upgrade. For updates, I guess I just always say no....
<neil_> I am having trouble setting up a proxy for 'Transmission' torrent program.. I found this list http://torrentproxy.org/ ... I have tried several .. when I click on the 'download' torrent button I still get the "/tmp/xxx.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read." error
<Viking667> for updates/upgrades, don't run into the problem I ran into a while ago... couldn't upgrade packages because the release was no longer present at any of the Ubuntu mirrors.
<fisix> Viking667, oh haha that's alright. any idea on wat to do?
<richiefrich> _genuser_:  chmod 0 /usr/bin/apt-get /usr/bin/aptitude-curses ; chattr +ai  /usr/bin/apt-get /usr/bin/aptitude-curses
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i fixed it
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: GMD screen?
<foodstamp> Viking667  so i should sty on main server?
<Hoyt> anyone here using GrSecurity kernel patch ?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: lol. There's the Startup Application Preferences. That has a line saying Update Notifier, you can uncheck that too.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i will fix it on my own, like that :P
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, GDM = the login screen, select your user name, then at the bottom click Session
<richiefrich> _genuser_: where is that
<_genuser_> richiefrich: that fix will work nice too. :)
<thelorax> ok ill try
<thelorax> brb
<richiefrich> _genuser_:   There's the Startup Application Preferences. ??
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i see it
<_genuser_> richiefrich: from unity, Applications -> System -> Startup Application Preferences
<aLeSD> hi ... why ubuntu 11.04 doesn't follow gconf-editor configurations ?
<eiriksvin> whats the name of the program i gotta download to stop the launcher from moving and or disappearing?
<nit-wit> aLeSD, ?
<cmdbbq> so that is a no on adding pidgin to the messaginn menu on right side of the top panel thing? my second question is this then, the top panel thing shows the name of the focused window, but can be made to switch to the menu bar for said window via the alt key or moving the mouse over it. I want it to always be the menu bar. possible?
<fisix> does anybody know why ifconfig shows a connection for eth0 but iwconfig doesn ot?
<aLeSD> nit-wit: I set panel to avant-window-navigator but gnome-panel is still there
<richiefrich> _genuser_: nice
<_genuser_> fisix: iwconfig shows wireless ones, no?
<aLeSD> nit-wit: I remove the panel entry and gnome-panel is still there
<_genuser_> richiefrich:  you like? :)
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i do, i am so not used to gui's
<_genuser_> richiefrich: getting ready to reboot and see what 11.04 looks like and then disable unity if possible....
<eiriksvin> whats the name of the program i gotta download to stop the launcher from moving and or disappearing?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: good luck
<richiefrich> _genuser_: just chaneg from gnome, to like awesome
<debrisrat> hi!
<_genuser_> richiefrich: hehe, I would really use gentoo on the netbook that's why I bought it, to play with gentoo more for lean setup. but then I thought who wants to compile gtk on a 1.66GHz single core....
<richiefrich> _genuser_: use archlinux
<nit-wit> aLeSD, not sure what you have done but here is the installation wiki.http://wiki.awn-project.org/Installation
<richiefrich> it is nice and fast for a netbook
<fisix> _genuser_, yeah the wireless is shown
<nit-wit> aLeSD, I have never used awn sorry,
<aLeSD> nit-wit: thanks anyway
<_genuser_> richiefrich: would be fun those to install gentoo using distcc with a faster one around. :)
<rick_2047> hey guys have acer 5742G and everything working just great but the internal mic is not working
<rick_2047> it is detected by aplay
<drhe1skt> so unity any good? are people staying with gnome?
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: THANK YOU! it worked!
<Garry> richiefrich. Have sorted to disable upgrade option yet?
<rage> drhe1skt: Staying with Gnome here.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: install it in a chroot on the main box and then just rsync it. I mean use sys-devel/crossdev
<thelorax> ZykoticK9: classic mode homie
<richiefrich> Garry: yes ty
<ZykoticK9> thelorax, glad to help
<eiriksvin> whats the name of the program i gotta download to stop the launcher from moving and or disappearing? it had Unity in the name i know that
<_genuser_> richiefrich: I guess most of the things would work fine that way. Using rsync... the wifi stuff is the only thing to worry about....
<drhe1skt> rage, did you check out unity though?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: cool idea
<richiefrich> _genuser_: trye
<richiefrich> true
<DrMax> celthunder : still there?
<rage> drhe1skt: Still using it on my main desktop.
<rage> drhe1skt: However until its stable, I'm not staying with it
<_genuser_> richiefrich: if the wifi is supported in kernel, it would be super.
<_genuser_> well then, mission gentoo might be a go.
<rage> drhe1skt: I'll give it another go when 12.04 LTS comes out, hopefully the bugs will be sorted by then
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<thelorax> yo
<Scall> What version of Firefox uses Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? (sorry for my English)
<richiefrich> _genuser_: only thing i would like on this is FF4
<richiefrich> _genuser_: but i can install that manually
<richiefrich> _genuser_: since i diabled apt-get
<_genuser_> richiefrich: FF4 is out already?
<MadRobot> I'm having this weird problem with changing the keyboard lay-out. I use the the Alt-Shift combination to change the layout. I can change it from USA to Arabic (the second language), but when I try to change it back it doesn't work unless I do that manually with the mouse. How do I fix that?
<_genuser_> only if there was internet explorer for linux that worked fast.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: it might be in beta
<MadRobot> _genuser_, FF4 is awesome if you ask me?
<MadRobot> ahh, ignore the question mark..
<_genuser_> I really like FF3 on linux. Just that I'm used to IE8 on my win machine and switching between the two is kinda one of those things where I want to just have the same browser.
<_genuser_> but FF is pretty cool in what it does. it has definitely beat chromium into it's place
<htek> what the hell would someone use IE for
<htek> you like zeus?
<MadRobot> htek, Exactly.
<_genuser_> I use windows also and IE is already on it. And it just works. better than any other browser on there. So I use it.
<mysteriousdarren> _genuser_: why IE? most people hate it
<MadRobot> So can anybody please help me with me layout problem?
<_genuser_> meh, I don't really worry about what someone might think of it. It just works and works nice.
<_genuser_> now like FF works the best on linux. and I tried chromium and again use FF. 'coz chromium was just blah.
<_genuser_> last command of an upgrade... says upgrade has failed.
<_genuser_> 2hrs spend for .... no upgrade.
<_genuser_> argh!!!!
<mathews> -genuser: this is not a place to make windows slogan.Pls leave this place for Ubuntu lovers
<_genuser_> mathews: oh you and your fake ubuntu love. We were just discussing browsers and I explained why I use IE. put a sock it bud.
<MadRobot> I can change my layout from English to the other language using the keyboard, but I can't change it back unless I do it with the mouse. What could be the problem?
<DrMax> my nfs mount (still recovering from upgrade to 11.04) shows all file owners as 4294967294 (-2)
<DrMax> how do I fix this?
<alokar> Hello, I'm running 10.10 and would like to go for firefox 4.0. How do I do that?
<ZykoticK9> alokar, mozilla PPA
<richiefrich> _genuser_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i guess it is the old school
<richiefrich> _genuser_: maybe not
<_genuser_> richiefrich: lol, the upgrade failed and I gotta now figure out if the system is usable lol.
<alokar> ZykoticK9,  I googled, is this one? ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<_genuser_> only if there was a way to reboot without doing that.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: really, how did it fail
<ZykoticK9> alokar, i couldn't tell you for sure, but i'm sure that would work - i believe there is a stable (vs daily build) PPA though
<alokar> ZykoticK9,  Or do you have a good link I can check out.
<_genuser_> lol, new message upgrade complete. right after message saying upgrade failed. it will not run rollback package cleaner some thing.
<alokar> ZykoticK9,  	4.0~b13~hg20110323r63531+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1    isn
<alokar> ZykoticK9,  isn't this a beta?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: it just said some stuff was probably unstable didn't say why it failed. the main thig that failed that I saw was samba. let's just hope it was the only package.
<ZykoticK9> alokar, the daily ppa is built each night
<mathews> alokar: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<alokar> ZykoticK9,  I found some info on help.ubuntu.com Thanks:)
<Romance> do you like 11.04?
<richiefrich> no
<ZykoticK9> Romance, a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<OsamaDeadYay> how long will 10.04 be supported, security-update-wise?
<richiefrich> thats a year old now
<richiefrich> over
<ZykoticK9> OsamaDeadYay, for desktops until 2013 April or so
<elky> OsamaDeadYay, Please change your nickname if you wish to continue using this channel
<OsamaDeadYay> ZykoticK9: and after that I'm on my own?
<ZykoticK9> OsamaDeadYay, after that?  I guess so?!?!
<OsamaDeadYay> elky: oh, so you can talk, and not only ban without saying anything like in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<elky> OsamaDeadYay, "no" and "just, no" count as commenting. It's not my fault you ignored that.
<elky> OsamaDeadYay, now, change that nickname or you're out of here.
<IdleOne> OsamaDeadYay: if you have a problem with the ban issued in -ot join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it. Please remember that we do have !guidelines and !codeofconduct.
<OsamaDeadYay> elky: no, I'll return with a few hundred copies of mine and we'll see who wins. :)
<KNUBBIG> you certainly won't
<KNUBBIG> so silent :o
<tbf> how again do i re-arrange launchers in the sidebar?
<tbf> ...thought i've done it once, but cannot remember how
<richiefrich> what panel are you using
<tbf> richiefrich: the unity thing
<richiefrich> oh then idk
<richiefrich> i dont think you can move things around
<richiefrich> at this time, could be wrong
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<richiefrich> you used to be able to right click
<tbf> richiefrich: pretty sure i did
<kezzawd> alokar - try this - http://bit.ly/knlNcZ
<KNUBBIG> richiefrich: I think you're mostly right, you can change some but not all
<richiefrich> KNUBBIG: yeah you cant even put the launcher on the bottom
<linux_probe> teh richiefrich ish teh failz
<richiefrich> or top
<kezzawd> tbf - do you have Ubuntu Tweak installed
<richiefrich> KNUBBIG: needs to be on the side
<tbf> ...but right now right click pans that dock
<tbf> kezzawd: wtf... ubuntu also comes with such mess now?
<tbf> are we back at windows 95?
<tbf> (with it's infamous tweak ui)
<linux_probe> win 3.1!
<KNUBBIG> I think there was something you could do but I can't find it anymore
<kezzawd> tbf - if you have Ubuntu Tweak then make sure you have show desktop icons checked
<bullgard4> !enter | tbf
<ubottu> tbf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kezzawd> that will stop right-click on desktop if not checked
<xion56> how do I make share internet connection with playstation 3 with Linux Mint? (with is based in ubuntu)  I have put ethernet cable between them
<kezzawd> tbf you can re-arrange all launchers by dragging them off and then replacing them where you want
<tbf> ubottu: emotions. emotions. it __really__ upset's me that suddenly both unity and gnome-shall resort to ux mess like windows 95's tweak ui. it's a really bad sign.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tbf> kezzawd: "dragging off".... hmm.... let's see
<KNUBBIG> kezzawd: woot? Since when can I drag the launcher icons?
<bullgard4> xion56: Please put this question in a Linux Mint channel. This is #ubuntu.
<KNUBBIG> kezzawd: lol thanks
<kezzawd> KNUBBIG my pleasure
<Josesordo> I can use compiz and some docky in XFCE?
<tbf> kezzawd: that was the trick! thanks alot!
<xion56> bullgard4: I have tried there, I figured if here people can help as its based in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Josesordo, i was just looking at http://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/11/run-compiz-with-xfce4/
<tbf> so now i only have to figure out how to edit launchers, unity imported from gnome shell. have one with horribly upscaled icon.
<Josesordo> ZykoticK9, xfce4 is with xubuntu 11.04?
<tbf> well, alternative: how do i add custom launchers (without pre-installed .desktop file)
<ZykoticK9> Josesordo, ?
<kezzawd> tbf - try right-click to remove launcher, then open the application and pin the launcher again ?
<tbf> kezzawd: don't have a desktop file for this app... but let's try
<Josesordo> ZykoticK9, its ok.. google answered me xD
<bear_> hi   is theere  a " all in one codec  pack"?
<tbf> kezzawd: no, that's the wrong instance
<IdleOne> bear_: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cmdbbq> ok, i got pidgin into the messaging menu by enabling the libnotify plugin, now i just need to get empathy (listed as "chat") to go away. any ideas on how i would do that?
<bullgard4> bear_: No.
<tbf> kezzawd: (not surprisingly) took the app it found in path (or however) - not the shell script
<richiefrich> tbf: lol switch to xface :P
<richiefrich> XFCE
<richiefrich> i mean
<KNUBBIG> anybody knows why eclipse in the repos is still 3.5 not 3.6?
<kezzawd> tbf - try this thread - half way down - http://bit.ly/msZLwR
<ZykoticK9> bear_, if u-r-e doesn't have what you're looking for check out w32codec (or w64codec) from Medibuntu
<tbf> richiefrich: why? unity is pretty cool. just needs a bit polish. guess we finally have to admit, mark is a visionary
<M13up> Umm, just put on ubuntu 11.4, looks OK.  where do i get the admin menu from?
<richiefrich> tbf: oh i wasnt a fan
<bear_> will that cover most of it , and its there more of them , i dont feel like trying to mess up on this oreder for this customer...
<jamzed> Is somebody have a problem with iPhone tethering on Ubuntu 11.04? Look's like problem with DHCP server.
<kezzawd> M13up Hit super key then check out the dropdown menu you see to the right
<kezzawd> M13up - take that back sorry - if you get the application 'lens' up then you should see a dropdown menu to the right
<M13up> kezzawd: I have shortcuts from super, and a dock on the left.
<M13up> kezzawd: is there still a menu for admin tools and another for applications i can access.
<ZykoticK9> bear_, u-r-e should cover "most" of it
<bear_> then what am i missing?
<keefer> wow
<keefer> unity looks nice
<keefer> hm
<Fukkem> oh
<linuxuz3r> there are tons of website that has ios app reviews
<linuxuz3r> is there an app review for linux apps
<Rehan> what does the vga=795 mean in grub kernel options?
<tbf> richiefrich: of unity or mark? :-D about unity? sure, not entirely polished yet - what do you expect for a first release. but then a big step forward over the old panel and much saner ux story than gnome-shell
<cmdbbq> M13up: if you click the ubuntu logo or tap super you get an integrated menu geared towards search and then as you type stuff in it will find whatever program you want
<ZykoticK9> Rehan, vga= is deprecated
<richiefrich> tbf: yeah unity
<richiefrich> tbf: i just switched to another window manager
<kezzawd> M13up: the closest I've come to it is the method I described - although I prefer to just hit 'Super' and then type the name of the application / tool I want followed by return
<cmdbbq> or there is an "applications" entry in the dock on the left and you can look for see all applications or something like that
<Rehan> ZykoticK9: how comes its in there by default? should I just remove it? I don't want my resolution to be 795 if thats what it does
<tbf> very big fan of how it turns each maximized app into some kind of full screen app, by moving titlebar and menubar into the top panel
<mathews> linuxuz3r: http://linux.softpedia.com/
<cmdbbq> installed: 91 more results is what it says M13up
<tbf> → goodbye F11 fullscreen shortcut, you  are redundant now
<Jordan_U> Rehan: It's a depricated way to pass information to grub about what video mode to set. GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX in /etc/default/grub is the replacement and takes a simple resolution specified like "800x600".
<ZykoticK9> Rehan, what version of ubuntu did you find that by default?  it's not directly translated to a 795 pixel resolution BTW.
<M13up> cmdbbq: yeh but sometimes i want something i can't remeber the name of.
<dualcore> 11.04 doesn't see a partition on another hard drive that i need access too. i think it has my old users permissions
<Rehan> ZykoticK9: 11.04
<tbf> kezzawd: feared i'd have to manually create a .desktop file. well. ok.
<ZykoticK9> Rehan, lol figures.
<bullgard4> Rehan: You can change it to another value.
<_genuser_> ok that's the last time I do upgrade on ubuntu.
<_genuser_> after 11.04 upgrade when I log it, it
<M13up> Also for someone new to the features of ubuntu they don't have the chance to play with items. they have to find them a very hard way. it's nice just to see the admin tools in a list sometimes.
<nat__> hello
<_genuser_> ust shows a black background and nothing. Anybody seen that before and how to fix it?
<Rehan> bullgard4: i can comment out GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and instead put in GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX ?
<kezzawd> tbf - if you right click desktop and use 'Create Launcher' it's simpler - then you just need to move the launcher created into .local/share/ applications, and then drag it out of that location into the dock - it works
<_genuser_> having ot login to netbuntu 2D session.
<ZykoticK9>  _genuser_ i don't think many of the experienced users in this channel would recommend upgrading ubuntu.
<kezzawd> tbf: for dock read launcher lol (OSX !!!)
<bullgard4> Rehan: I did not implay that.
<bullgard4> Rehan: I did not imply that.
<bear_> whats the command to plaay dvds... the ones you get at the store
<cmdbbq> M13up: I don't know how to get the old catagories view, if that is even still possible, but Applications on the menu bar and then clicking on where it says see more results next to installed should get you a full list to look at
<_genuser_> ZykoticK9: lol, I wouldn't either now. I'm experienced too.
<_genuser_> now.
<bear_> libdvdcss2
<Rehan> Jordan_U: : i can comment out GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX and instead put in GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX ?
<bp0> yes, upgrading is a mistake
<Jordan_U> Rehan: What are you trying to accomplish?
<_genuser_> now, important topic.
<_genuser_> does anyone know how to downgrade?
<_genuser_> to 10.10?
<tbf> kezzawd: thank you
<nat__> how do i change name
<_genuser_> short of install fresh install from 10.10 media/
<Rehan> Jordan_U: just cleaning up my grub file that i was editing around
<KNUBBIG> !downgrade | _genuser_
<ubottu> _genuser_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Jordan_U> !downgrade | _genuser_
<tbf> hey, the x-chat icon shows when i got pinged on irc... sweet!
<ZykoticK9> _genuser_, sure, downgrade = fresh install
<_genuser_> ah, so basically ubuntu is too busy trying to be new windows they don't care about users....
<_genuser_> check.
<cmdbbq> M13up: on the left side dock, it looks like a magnifying glass with an addition sign in the lense
<M13up> OK thanks everyone
<_genuser_> thanks guys.
<bullgard4> _genuser_: There is no "downgrade". You will need to re-install another Ubuntu release.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Then just remove "vga=795" and don't replace it with anything. It shouldn't be needed.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: ok thanks, whats the 'splash' mean on the same line?
<_genuser_> bullgard4: hehe, it's probably faster too. the upgrade took 4hrs from 10.04 to 10.10 and then 3 hr to 11.0.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Show a boot animation rather than scrolling text during boot.
<d4gg3r> any aidea how to install this? libplds4.so.0d
<d4gg3r> ?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: very informative, thank you. Is quiet the opposite of splash?
<KNUBBIG> Now that I read it, does the plymouth splash screen thingy still exist in natty? Doesn't seem to work for me
<bullgard4> _genuser_: Yes. A quite common phenomenon.
<phonex01> Oh god today they killed bin laden !!
<Rehan> KNUBBIG: doesn't work for me either :) just see a black screen until the login screen
<M13up> OH yeh it's possible from the super/icon browse section.
<_genuser_> bullgard4: you konw I kept thinking on every update/upgrade waring ot just ignore it. and then I hit upgrade.
<bp0> phonex01, yesterday.
<phonex01> in my time it is today
<Jordan_U> Rehan: No, quiet means to show less messages during boot. They generally go together.
<M13up> you can change options search result on the right and select system.
<bullgard4> _genuser_: I know this temptation too.
<paspro> Question: Gwibber throws notification messages on the screen with twitter/facebook events. However, when I try to click on these notifications I they fade out. Is there any way for them to become clickable?
<KNUBBIG> Rehan: I see my GRUB background and that's it :) but I think the opposite of splash is nosplash
<cmdbbq> how do you go to the desktop/minimize all windows in unity?
<M13up> then then a few come up you click system again and the full list will appear.
<Rehan> KNUBBIG: yeah i see my grub page perfectly but then after that its black screen until login. Its because of stupid nvidia drivers or something from what I've read
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i just upgraded to 11.04, where i can find the normal/basic/advanced compiz graphics effects?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | MoL0ToV
<phonex01> they just opened the hell gate in pakistan , they have no idea what they can do there ...... US gov did the most stupid thing that will really make them suffer ..
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Jordan_U> !ot | phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paspro> M13up: I know that, I was just wondering if I can click directly when the notification message pops up
<_genuser_> bullgard4: anyway, thanks. :)
<phonex01> ok ok im sorry
<KNUBBIG> Rehan: mh dunno, had to fix sthing in 10.10 as well, but splash also doesn#t work on my 11.04 ATI notebook so it might just be all proprietary drivers ...
<bp0> is someone making a natty faq? somthing better than those bot factoids, all in one place?
<bp0> that would be handy
<bp0> i remember someone did it with lucid
<bp0> that was great
<d4gg3r> ?
<kezzawd> MoL0ToV: if you install ccsm and not simple-ccsm you also get some options for tweaking unity
<d4gg3r> any aidea how to install this? libplds4.so.0d?
<bullgard4> paspro: Be careful. Gwibber is fairly safe. If you mingle it with Twitter/Facebook you will abandon some security.
<tbf> kezzawd: thanks for all your help. i am happy for the moment :-)
<Rehan> KNUBBIG: this may work for you: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Rehan> KNUBBIG: it didn't work for me though
<kezzawd> tbf: np
<KNUBBIG> Rehan: yes, it worked vor me in 10.04 and 10.10 but not anymore :(
<d4gg3r> I wanna run nm-applet in 11.04, but it didn't work... with this error: nm-applet: error while loading shared libraries: libplds4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<d4gg3r>  
<M13up> paspro: I didn't know, thats why i was here asking. thanks to others i found it, so I just put up my findings.  If you knew you could have said!! :) - no point after iv'e solved it.
<Rehan> KNUBBIG: do your virtual terminals work?
<purvesh> can some one help me for upgrading from alternate iso, i had already mounted iso to cdrom0 but when i try to to run: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" it wont show any effect or any upgrade screen what to do ?
<Rehan> purvesh: try it without the quotes
<paspro> bullgard4: I am just wondering if I can click directly on gwibber's pop up notifications to open the gwibber interface directly.
<ichbinder> Hey there. When I start Skype from a link as an application it crashes after a few seconds. When I start it from a terminal or as application in terminal, it works smoothly. Any idea what could be the problem?
<purvesh> Rehan, no any changes without quotes ... same issue ...
<usr13> purvesh: ls /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<kezzawd> d4gg3r - try http://bit.ly/mRxybs
<usr13> purvesh: If you mounted to cdrom0, wouldn't it be  sh /cdrom0/cdromupgrade  ?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with my network-manager.... the indicator in the upper right corner doesn't work correctly... i can't click it.... can any1 help me plz? :S  (natty)
<usr13> purvesh: ls /cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<purvesh> usr13, nope not working even i had also tried cdrom0/
<Rehan> hi usr13
<usr13> greenit: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<greenit> usr13: what is wicd?
<purvesh> usr13, m trying at run (alt + F2)
<usr13> purvesh: ls -l /cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<usr13> greenit:  Wicd - Wired and Wireless Network Connection Manager
<Rehan> could anyone help me with why my tty's dont work? If I do "telinit 3" it returns nothing.
<usr13> greenit: Try it, you'll like it.
<ichbinder> nope, I start it not as root. Normal priviliges.
<greenit> usr13: is it better than the normal networkmanager?
<usr13> !upstart | Rehan
<ubottu> Rehan: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<disappearedng> whats the best tool to do mock ups on ubuntu (other than gimp)
<d4gg3r> kezzawd, ok
<purvesh> usr13, nothing happened now what to do bro ?
<usr13> Rehan: Since we started using Upstart, runlevels are pretty much irrelevant
<Rehan> usr13: do you know what could be causing my virtual terminals to just give a black screen?
<usr13> purvesh: ls -l /cdrom0/cdromupgrade  returns nothing?
<_genuser_> ok ubuntu about to get unstable.
<d4gg3r> kezzawd, could you please provide me with the full link, bit.ly is filtered in iran :D
<_genuser_> just changed a bunch of lines.
<purvesh> usr13, yup ...
<_genuser_> errrr they let you have linux in iran?
<usr13> Rehan: Well, I suppose they could be turned off.
<usr13> purvesh: ls -l /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<greenit> usr13: does wicd also have an indicator?
<usr13> greenit: yes
<Rehan> usr13: i didn't turn them off...my plymouth doesn't show either, i'm thinking its some video driver issues...could you help?
<usr13> purvesh: mount |grep cdrom
<greenit> usr13: do i have to log out to see it?^^
<dualcore> do you guys like 11.04
<dualcore> or gnome 3
<greenit> i like it
<usr13> purvesh: What command did you use to mount the ISO?
<usr13> greenit: Me too.
<greenit> thx 4 help, cya :)
<purvesh> usr13, sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso /media/cdrom0
<kezzawd> d4gg3r: here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5987637&postcount=11 - the problem you are having is related to Flash
<purvesh> usr13, and cd is mounted also
<bullgard4> paspro: I do not know. I just opened my Gwibber to test this but at this moment there does not appear a notification.
<usr13> purvesh: sudo sh /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade
<purvesh> usr13, i can also see that cdromupgrade file
<usr13> purvesh: the tab key is your   friend
<purvesh> usr13, Thanx a lot now it works
<_genuser_> anybody on lucid?
<usr13> purvesh: NP
<_genuser_> 10.04?
<bullgard4> dualcore: I do like 11.04 but I do not use GNOME 3 yet. I consider it too early to use it. I am using GNOME 2.
<Baskak> hi, i have a failure following upgrade to 11.04. after the upgrade was on its way for some time, i have found the system in the following state: https://picasaweb.google.com/108748234852103512253/U1104upgradefailure#, and nearly frozen. no other option than "skinny elephants" seemed to work. now it doesn't start, halts on something called "plymouth", also in recovery mode. ps. fresh install...
<Baskak> ...is really not a possibility to me.
<usr13> _genuser_: Yes
<_genuser_> usr13: can I ask you to please post your /etc/apt/sources.list file? please?
<_genuser_> usr13: using pastebin.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: all ok?
<usr13> http://pastebin.com/g13seAsw
<_genuser_> richiefrich: hehe, the install is gone to heck. So either gotta use 10.04 sources.list to install all packages from it, OR re-install.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: do you like it :P
<paspro> bullgard4: every time you put the mouse on top of a gwibber notification it fades out and cannot be clicked.
<Bin_Laden> I changed my name
<richiefrich> _genuser_: =o
<_genuser_> usr13: thanks so much. I apprecaite your help.
<ichbinder> so, nobody has an idea why skype works when it's started from terminal but not as an application?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: no, it doens't even load ANYTHIGN>
<usr13> _genuser_: NP
<_genuser_> richiefrich: just a blackscreen.
<bullgard4> paspro: You mentioned this before.
<richiefrich> _genuser_: wow nice
<richiefrich> _genuser_: lol
<_genuser_> richiefrich: but that's why you don't upgrade. which is what you just did.
<richiefrich> right
<richiefrich> i didnt upgrade
<greenit> hey usr13: how can i create a wireless network with wicd?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: meaning you restricted the upgrade.
<usr13> Rehan: You have only tty 7 ?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i win \o/
<_genuser_> richiefrich: yeah, I won't be upgrading either once 10.04 is installed.
<_genuser_> richiefrich: lol, i win. that's funny.
<bear_> i have xubuntu 10.10 amd 64, 1.5ghz  2 ddr2,dual boot.. what do i do for a os ?
<usr13> greenit: Create a wireless network?
<Rehan> usr13: yeah i guess so, everything else is a black screen.
<usr13> greenit: You mean connect to one?
<greenit> usr13: i wanna open an ad-hoc wireless network... how can i do this with wicd?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: what i dont get is when i cat /etc/debian_version  i see -> squeeze/sid
<richiefrich> _genuser_: you would think it be different on ubuntu
<Rehan> usr13: not sure if its because of driver display issues or what
<ben21> hello
<_genuser_> richiefrich: nah, it's the same thing. like firefox, netscape, and tons others used to get in to the office in the morning run source checkout of mozilla and rebrand it and release it. And they all had same security bugs. lol.
<usr13> greenit: Click on Network ->
<Rehan> usr13: crazy how you're multitasking, sorry about the PM, i mistook you for someone else
<ben21> i an stuck at "Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support" in tthe upgrad process from maverick what should i do now ?
<usr13> greenit: Click on Network -> Create an Ad-Hoc Network
<ben21> if i reboot i die?
<bkerensa>  /join #ubuntu-us-or
<usr13> Rehan: May not be a mistake.
<bullgard4> ben21: What do you mean by "I am stuck" precisely?
<greenit> usr13: where is network?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: ok, so I just fixed up all the sources.list file to lucid ones and now update manager says run a partial upgrade. errr partial upgrade to what? lol.
<wonginator1221> Is there a hotkey I can press/set to restart unity if it crashes without doing a hard shutdown?
<usr13> upper left corner
<_genuser_> richiefrich: running that. since I think I miht have to reinstall anyhoo.
<usr13> greenit: Did you reboot after installing wicd?
<greenit> usr13: nope, i just logged out and in again
<richiefrich> _genuser_: wish you luck
<ben21> bullgard4, it doesn't progress anymore, i don't now more
<usr13> greenit: and did you add our user to netdev
<usr13> ?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: it's a fun experience. if it works or if it's a re-install. I might get to finally luks encrypt the /. :)
<usr13> greenit: and did you add your user to netdev
<bullgard4> ben21: So all your intervention cannot make that your upgrade process will progress?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: =o  i never played with encryption like that
<greenit> usr13: i hope so... as the window in the terminal appeared, i made a star at my user so that it looks like that: [*] greenit
<richiefrich> _genuser_: i wonder how slow it is
<ben21> ben21, what all my intervention? i don't know what to do
<greenit> usr13: this window was for netdev afais
<_genuser_> richiefrich: I'd be curious too. Using truecrypt for windows, I was noticing on AES, it was noticeably slow. Very noticeable. On linux those I'd only do the swap and home partition on a slow computer.
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<richiefrich> _genuser_: ahh
<richiefrich> _genuser_: let me know, if you try it
<_genuser_> richiefrich:  will do. if not here in #gentoo. :) looking to get the raid1 server to LUKS eventually
<usr13> greenit: What?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: yeah or you can join my channel :P
<_genuser_> richiefrich: you have a channel?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: oh yeah
<brandonc503> if i have a sftp users and im trying to give them one folder to upload to, is that what im reading is jailing?
<_genuser_> richiefrich: lot of work to keep it going no?
<richiefrich> _genuser_: ill pm you
<ben21> bullgard4, what all my intervention? i don't know what to do
<usr13> greenit: In the wicd install process, it should have asked what users you wanted to add to the group netdev.  RIght?
<greenit> usr13: yeah, and i checked my user
<greenit> usr13: like that: [*] greenit
<bullgard4> ben21: What happens if you simply press the Enter key?
<ben21> bullgard4, i get a new line
<alib-da-> morning all
<bullgard4> ben21: But that is all? Ubuntu does not continue upgrading?
<usr13> greenit: Ok, you should be good to go then.  Should work for you.
<ben21> bullgard4, yes exactly
<greenit> usr13: and how can i create an ad-hoc wireless network?
<ben21> bullgard4, also the upgrad windows seems frozen since i can"t hide/display the terminal part
<greenit> usr13: in natty narwhal, so i don't have the 3 menu-buttons in the upper left corner^^
<paspro> Question: is there a GNOME irc client that is better than xchat and similar to kvirc in features?
<ben21> paspro, better than xchat ?
<paspro> ben21: yes
<ben21> paspro, ok
<bullgard4> ben21: If the upgrade windows seems frozen, this seems normal because the upgrade process  should not be interrupted.
<paspro> ben21: xchat is rather primitive
<ben21> bullgard4, ok that's a releaf so what now ?
<ben21> bullgard4, i sould avoid rebooting ever, maybe i'get a nice uptime then
<_genuser_> ok, time to rsyn /home and re-install.
<_genuser_> rsync
<bullgard4> ben21: I  do not know how to help you. This never happed with me at my many upgrades. --  I am afraid that you will need abandoning the upgrade process. This is very deplorable.
<alib-da-> how do i register my nickname? is it the same as xchat?
<Guest3380> alib-da-, type /msg NickServ help
<bullgard4> alib-da-: Join #freenode and ask there again.
<alib-da-> Guest3380: cheers
<ben21> bullgard4, i there a clean/safe way out ?
<ben21> is
<bullgard4> ben21: No.
<tyreza> hello
<tyreza> there
<tyreza> how to check my filesystem ?
<usr13> alib-da-: /msg NickServ help
<Jordan_U> ben21: Try ctrl+c
<Guest89799> Hello there
<Romance> was there some issue with 11.04 and nvidia ati card?
<bullgard4> Romance: Yes.
<tyreza> hello
<usr13> tyreza: fsck
<tyreza> anyone there ?
<usr13> tyreza: But not while it's mounted.
<tyreza> are you fool ?
<Romance> bullgard4, this guy Rehan have problem with his 11.04 and nvidia ati card
<tyreza> i m asking you for a command to check for filesystem
<botcity> !fsck | tyreza
<ubottu> tyreza: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<llutz_> couldn't someone fix that ubottu factoid please, shutdown -F won't work since upstart came into ubuntu
<tyreza> no is there any other method to check ?
<_genuser_> dang it.
<tyreza> filesystem
<_genuser_> using ctrl-w in console for word delete and in firefox has totally different reaction
<usr13> tyreza: fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> ben21: Or try killing the process that's hung, like "sudo pkill binfmt"
<Mrokii> Hi. When I open a Gnome-Terminal, the scrollbar on the right works as usual (plus the scrollwheel. But if I open a GNU-screen-session, the scrollbar (the button within it) is always as high as the window and I can't scroll with the mouosewheel anymore. Can this be fixed?
<Jordan_U> ben21: You should also know that if needed you can re-install while preserving your home directory, even if it's not on a separate partition.
<brandonc503> from https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/appendix-chroot.html did sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd edgy /var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and got Failed getting relase file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release
<usr13> tyreza: What exactly do you need to do?
<SerialMDK> anyone got a minute to help a linux noob?
<usr13> tyreza: sudo fdisk -l
<KNUBBIG> !ask SerialMDK
<tyreza> i simply want to make sure that my filesystem is ext3 instead of ext4 usr13
<ben21> Jordan_U, the killing the specific process worked the upgrad process resume
<KNUBBIG> !ask | SerialMDK
<ubottu> SerialMDK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<llutz_> tyreza: sudo blkid
<ben21> Jordan_U, maybe i'm not that doomed now
<SerialMDK> having a problem on install i pick the partition to use and it says no root file system is defined
<MK``> SerialMDK: you need to specify a partition as /
<frater_sx> hello everyone. I'd like to disable dbus to let signals from an application pass directly from the app to the hardware, withuot sharing its processes. is this possible and where can I find more information regarding that?
<usr13> Is anyone else missing /etc/event.d/   ?
<tyreza> thanks working llutz
<tyreza> thanks working llutz_
<SerialMDK> mk'' and where it says device for boot loader installation what do i pick?
<tyreza> but i don't why fdisk -l not df -h not giving that info about filesytem
<MK``> SerialMDK: how many operating systems? Do you have windows installed?
<MK``> and how many drives
<kezzawd> usr13: try /etc/init as the alternative
<Maxud> hi, how to pen USB drive throw the terminal?
<aks_wahi> hello everyone I am new to Ubuntu and installed 11.04 ver.. but at start time i get INPUT NOT SUPPORTED error plz help...
<botcity> Maxud, ?
<Maxud> well I dont have any of graphic enviroment
<Maxud> how to open USB throw the terminal
<KNUBBIG> Maxud: cd /media/xyz ?
<bullgard4> aks_wahi: Try 'Ctrl+Alt+F1'. Does this work?
<Maxud> xyz is name of drive?
<KNUBBIG> Maxud: yes
<usr13> kezzawd: You don't have  /etc/event.d/tty1 ?
<KNUBBIG> Maxud: cd /media/ and then double-tap TAB
<usr13> kezzawd: Or do you....?
<Baskak> hi, i have a failure following upgrade to 11.04. after the upgrade was on its way for some time, i have found the system in the following state: https://picasaweb.google.com/108748234852103512253/U1104upgradefailure#, and nearly frozen. no other option than "skinny elephants" seemed to work. now it doesn't start, halts on something called "plymouth", also in recovery mode. ps. fresh install...
<Baskak> ...is really not a possibility to me.
<usr13> kezzawd: Or do you have /etc/init/tty1  and tty2   etc...?
<Maxud> i think there is no such folder :(
<usr13> anyone else?
<tyreza> but i don't why fdisk -l not df -h not giving that info about filesytem  llutz_
<usr13> ls /etc/init/tt*    or   ls /etc/event.d/tt*
<kezzawd> usr13: I have /etc/init/tty*.conf
<KNUBBIG> usr13: I'm having /etc/init
<llutz_> tyreza: fdisk prints partition-ids not filesystems
<Maxud> well i am on fresh compiled Gentoo
<usr13> KNUBBIG: kezzawd but no tty1  tty2  tty3  or ttyS1  ttyS2  etc?
<kezzawd> usr13: only .conf files
<minsik_> i need help with my wireless driver.
<usr13> tyreza: What is your native language?
<usr13> kezzawd: Are you on 10.10  or 11.04  or????
<minsik_> i have a broadcomm wi-fi on natty.
<CircuitBug> my nautilus is not generating thumbnails on gnome 3
<llutz_> tyreza: df -T      prints fs too
<kezzawd> usr13: 11.04 - the tty*.conf files all point to /sbin/getty tty*
<CircuitBug> my nautilus is not generating thumbnails on gnome 3
<FordPrefect> I need help  with creating a directory.
<CircuitBug> please help
<FordPrefect> "mkdir ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins/" returns cannot create directory no such file or directory exists.
<FordPrefect> What is going on?
<_genuser_> rebooting.
<usr13> kezzawd: Thanks
<aks_wahi_> ctrl+alt+f1 i got to command mode and then restarted ubuntu but still it showed the error....
<CircuitBug> try sudo mkdir ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins/
<FordPrefect> Anyone have any clues?
<ycat> FordPrefect: Did you check the permissions? And if it exists?
<FordPrefect> I checked if it exists. It doesn't. I'll try and do it as root
<ycat> FordPrefect: you might need to sudo
<llutz_> FordPrefect: mkdir -p ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins
<usr13> kezzawd: They are symlinks?
<CircuitBug> my nautilus is not generating thumbnails on gnome 3....can someone please help??
<ejv> is gnome3 supported here?
<oetzi> hi guys
<tyreza> as i got lots of native  i don't know which one is "mine" usr13
<ejv> not sure it is...
<usr13> Actually, I need to move Rehan back over  here, he does not have any console terminals and I'm trying to figure out why.  I think his monitor just does not support the outupt.
<greenit> i have a problem with ubuntu 11.04... i can't create a wireless ad-hoc network.... and i can't even click the netwok-indicator... any1 knows what to do (and i won't install wicd)?
<oetzi> since yesterday I have problems with gdm login screen, first I thought my keyboard crashed but then i noticed that I have to press each key for 1 or 2 seconds to make them work
<vak> hi all
<Rehan> but usr13 what resolution would the console terminals be displaying in? Could it be that its requiring some 2D driver or bios video driver and since I have nvidia 3D proprietary drivers its causing issues?
<vak> How to get Eclipse and its icon pinned to Launcher in Ubuntu Unity?
<oetzi> after login everythings ok again
<oetzi> using 11.04
<aks_wahi_> plz help i am getting INPUT NOT SUPPORTED error what to do ? I  am new to ubuntu and know nothing about the commands and terminal...
<g4> hi, how can I remove that unity bar and get the old menu back? I tried to log in with classic, but didn't get the old menu?
<wolfreak> @oetzi try restarting, going to the recovery mode at the beginning menu then hit "Failsafe graphics mode"
<blackbit> why everything I read is double?
<wolfreak> @blackbit you have doublevision?
<blackbit> no, other rooms are fine. Its just this room: each message is displayed twice
<oetzi> wolfreak thank you I will try this
<greenit> i want to set up an ad-hoc network, how can i do this in natty?
<ycat> blackbit: restart your client?
<wolfreak> Or just use an online client. http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu is what I'm on
<norbert_> hi all
<norbert_> I just dist-upgraded the Ubuntu on this machine
<norbert_> I'm looking for a way to get back the overview of what windows are open
<norbert_> in the south I had a bar that had like a window switcher
<kezzawd> norbert: try 'Super' and 'W'
<zniavre> somebody knows why handle grip is so visible ?
<norbert_> kezzawd: I mean an overview that's always there, that I can directly click on the button/tab (application) I want
<wolfreak> @norbert are you on 11.04?
<kezzawd> greenit: you could try http://bit.ly/mnjCoK
<norbert_> I don't know what version I'm on
<norbert_> this is Ubuntu, but it has a /etc/debian_version with squeeze/sid in it
<aks_wahi_> plz help i am getting INPUT NOT SUPPORTED error what to do ? I  am new to ubuntu and know nothing about the commands and terminal...
<kezzawd> norbert_: not sure there is such a thing
<wolfreak> @norbert do you have 2 bars at the top and bottom? or just one at the top?
<norbert_> it just updated and there's now a list of icons on the left
<norbert_> wolfreak: just one at the top
<norbert_> and I'm looking for a way to get the bottom (south) bar back
<brandonc503> so if i had version 10 and did sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd lucid/var/chroot/ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/     and now im getting lots of retrieving and validating things.. did it just upgrade to 11?
<norbert_> because it had a list of buttons with the applications
<norbert_> I want to be able to see what I have open
<wolfreak> @norbert log out, at the bottom hit "Ubuntu classic mode", that'll give you the old look back
<norbert_> and it allows me to quickly select the application I want
<norbert_> without pressing Alt+Tab or Super+W
<norbert_> wolfreak: thanks :)
<kezzawd> norbert_: as far as I'm aware the panel in unity doesn't have a window menu app -  which I think is what you're after
<norbert_> ok
<ar71k> Anyone know how to get a rss feed for reddit.com/r/ubuntu?
<norbert_> there's another problem that hopefully will be gone when I go to Ubuntu classic mode
<norbert_> which is that if I press the "Terminal" icon, it cannot launch twice
<norbert_> I know I can pick a new Terminal from the top in the menu, but that takes a lot more time than just clicking the icon
<botcity> norbert_, unity uses the bar to the left. "sort of like that"
<kezzawd> norbert_: in Unity default keyboard  shortcut for a terminal window is Ctrl Alt and T
<ar71k> GNOME 3 BABY
<norbert_> botcity: yeah, but it doesn't allow me to launch the Terminal twice
<feyisayo_> Hey everyone, I running natty and have get installed on it. But I cannot get the kget window to display. Any ideas?
<ar71k> sure u can u just drag and drop
<norbert_> botcity: it only allows me to pick from the menu File -> Open Terminal
<norbert_> kezzawd: ok, but I prefer the icon :P
<ar71k> applications drag terminal into session
<norbert_> anyways, thanks, going back to the old version... logging out... :)
<botcity> norbert_, i use ctl + alt + t .. pressing twice !
<ar71k> howkey still works
<ar71k> opens two terminals
<ar71k> just testd
<kezzawd> norbert_: you can still create desktop launchers from a right-click which will give you what you arte after
<Axlin> personally, i still think they should have a "open new instance" option when you right click an icon on the launcher... at the very least :)
<SerialMDK> i installed 11.04 along side win 7 and i dont get grub
<kezzawd> Axlin: I agree
<ar71k> dont need desktop cause the applications menu is a desktop, gnome do, google and wiki search and a dash
<ar71k> Anyone know how to get a rss feed for reddit.com/r/ubuntu?
<ar71k> came in here for that lol
<usalabs> yeah, the launcher/sidebar only allows single instances, and there's no taskbar that's relied upon by progs such as cryptkeeper
<ar71k> nah u can open multiple with a drag and drop
<ar71k> you can open multiple programs on multiple workspace with one mouse click
<SerialMDK> any one help me with that problem?
<ar71k> per program
<Axlin> yeah that's the other thing. i don't get what's up with the systray whitelist. at least they allow you to add "all" to the whitelist
<ar71k> i dunno at first i hated it but after using it for a day and playing some games in it... i like it a lot now
<unreal_> Hey.  I was curious, where could I find a list of the necessary dependencies for the latest version of wine?
<usalabs> ok, I have Xchat open right now, but if I click on the Xchat in the launcher, another instance does NOT happen
<wolfreak> @ar71k  on any reddit page, type ".rss" at the end of the url and you'll get the rss feed. for ubuntu, it'll be http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntu.rss
<ar71k> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<kezzawd> ar71k: How do you open multiple instances of an application with one click ?
<ar71k> thats the latest
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: you can find that at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Axlin> unreal_: if you want to see dependencies, you can find the package in synaptic package manager, right click, choose properties, dependencies tab
<ActionParsnip> ar71k: latest doesn't mean better when it comes to wine
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<ar71k> kezzawd: drag application into workspace
<llutz_> unreal_: apt-cache depends wine
<ar71k> kezzawd:twice without closing workspace
<unreal_> thanks for the replies all.
<ar71k> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ActionParsnip> ar71k: some apps prefer the older versions, you need to check the appdb for compatibility
<Axlin> unreal_: oh, i forgt the command line, if you're interested: apt-cache depends <package>
<kezzawd> ar71k: not happening for me - just getting default screen-edge behaviour for Unity
<ar71k> ActionParsnip: o my bad lol
<Axlin> uh.. yeah, what llutz said. sorry
<usalabs> nope, dragging the icon from the launcher, to the workspace only puts it back in the launcher, tried it with different icons
<ar71k> usalabs:talking about in gnome 3
<usalabs> Natty?
<kezzawd> ar71k: OK - talking Unity here
<unreal_> axiin, cool.  what I am really looking to do, is uninstall all the wine dependencies, and then reinstall them.
<ar71k> kezzawd: LOL this whole time?
<unreal_> so I appreciate the info.  :)
<unreal_> y
<ar71k> gnome 3 is still pretty buggy tho
<ar71k> i wana put it on my parent's computer for them but its too unstable i think
<nothingspecial> middle click on the icon
<stix> Hi guys. I just upgraded to 11.04 but I don't like unity. How can I start Gnome again?
<kezzawd> ar71k: Yeah well norbert_ was certainly talking about Unity when he was referring to opening more than one instance of an app - jeez
<Axlin> stix: log out and select ¨ubuntu classic" as the session
<ar71k> kezzawd: I am elevated right now you'll have to forgive me
<stix> Axlin, I cannot select anything at the bottom of the login-screen as I used to
<nothingspecial> To open a new instance in unity
<brandonc503> How would I make sure that my sftp users can only access there home directory?
<red2kic> brandonc503: What else than to test it yourself? ;o
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: it uses the unix permissions in the filesystem
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: so you can set the access they get with chmod and chown as if they were local :)
<botcity> !classic | stix
<ubottu> stix: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<usalabs> stix: run the app 'Login Screen' in system settings -> system and select 'classic' in the session drop down, then restart pc
<llutz_> brandonc503: man sshd_config (ChrootDirectory)
<Baskak> anybody? sorry if i missed something
<stix> usalabs, thanks, that must do it :)
<wolfreak> I'm back,. Baskak, do you need help?
<ar71k> I'm colorblind
<Baskak> yes, pls
<Baskak> hi, i have a failure following upgrade to 11.04. after the upgrade was on its way for some time, i have found the system in the following state: https://picasaweb.google.com/108748234852103512253/U1104upgradefailure#, and nearly frozen. no other option than "skinny elephants" seemed to work. now it doesn't start, halts on something called "plymouth", also in recovery mode. ps. fresh install...
<Baskak> ...is really not a possibility to me.
<FloodBot3> Baskak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baskak> sorry
<wolfreak> sorry, hold on let me read this lol i had to get my water :P.
<wolfreak> Are you using a different language intentionally?
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<wolfreak> @Baskak, try logging out, hitting "Ubuntu Classic" at the bottom.
<Baskak> wolfreak, i can start the system at all, booting stops at "plymouth"
<Baskak> *can't
<wolfreak> and you've tried recovery mode too?
<Baskak> yes, no diff
<wolfreak> the failsafe graphics mode in recovery mode?
<Baskak> it doesn't reach the recovery mode menu
<blackbit> but he does reach the grub item 'rescue mode' I guess
<Dbugger> Hello. How can I add more workspaces in natty?
<wolfreak> That's, strange.. I would go ahead and give it a reinstall, unless you already have. surely if it's a fresh install you haven't downloaded much to lose
<Baskak> blackbit: ubuntu (...) 2.6.38-8-generic rescue mode (at least that's how it probably sounds in english)
<Baskak> blackbit: trying again now
<Baskak> wolfreak: it was an upgrade, not a fresh install
<blackbit> baskak: upgrades are being a curse
<Baskak> wolfreak: during my linux history i did some 20 fresh installs, and i am totally fed up
<Quarterstaff> I keep getting the same error message whether I attempt to update by Terminal, synaptic or update manager. the message reads. E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htt could not be found. Should I re-install?
<blackbit> baskak: just be prepared in case something fail. have a burned ISO of the 11.04, backup of data, home and so on...
<wolfreak> I understand how you feel. I created a new partition for my home and usr since I reinstalled it so much.
<wolfreak> so rather than losing my files and whatnot, it just reset the system files, excluding my home folder and application files.
<ActionParsnip> wolfreak: your backups will prevent data loss
<Baskak> blackbit: sorry, it doesn't seem an option for a workstation... maybe for testing alphas and betas. i need to repair. update: now the system loops on "failed to enumerate usb device..."
<wolfreak> @ActionParsnip Yeah I know, but I mean like when you go reinstalling ubuntu you have to format the partition, so I have a dedicated partition to my home folder. :P
<wolfreak> @Baskak, try posting a post on http://reddit.com/u/ubuntu
<Baskak> wolfreak: thanks, you think no appropriate expert here?
<Baskak> or try again here another time?
<blackbit> baskak, try ubuntu forums and google, I bet the online community will be able to help you
<wolfreak> No some are experts here, but it's night at the US and other places.
<Baskak> wolfreak: ps. this address http://reddit.com/u/ubuntu is wrong...
<wolfreak> http://reddit.com/r/ubuntu that's it, sorry haha.
<Baskak> wolfreak: i see :)
<Baskak> thx
<wolfreak> don't try ubuntuforums, they don't ever help, they just leave you hanging then mark you solved even tho it wasn't. use linuxforums.
<Baskak> thanks for advice and concern anyway :)
<wolfreak> @baskak but yeah I'd go ahead and make a post on reddit, that's a very popular site and you'll be sure to have quite a few replies inthe morning =]
<ActionParsnip> wolfreak: if you drop the @ symbol it will highlight the text
<ActionParsnip> wolfreak: the drive can still fail, then no manner of seperate partitioning will save you
<usalabs> To remind everyone, there is a bug in Natty seahorse that prevents uploading an SSH key to remote server, it has been reported
<wolfreak> what do you mean highlight? lol.
<wolfreak> and I know i can lose my stuff but I do back it up once every month or so.
<wfstgfds> hi
<blackbit> wolfreak: just use 2 hard disks in raid :)
<blackbit> or simply 2 hard disks manually mirrorer
<andeeeuk> hi everyone
<wolfreak> I'm not that concerned about my data.all I really do is use firefox, listen to music on grooveshark, and download porn. I'm not like running a server or anything lol
<andeeeuk> is it possible to edit the panel at the top and also the menu?
<jatt> andeeeuk: no, it's not possible to edit the top panel in unity
<andeeeuk> jatt ok thanks
<fardad> I don't have an ICEauthority file and I can't log in into gnome-shell, what should I do?
<wolfreak> andeeeuk: not in unity, but if you log out, hit "ubuntu classic" at the bottom, you'll get the classic gnome look.
<ActionParsnip> wolfreak: I guess, just warning :). Groovshark FTW
<andeeeuk> jatt does that go for the menu also?
<jatt> andeeeuk: yes, you cannot move it for example
<andeeeuk> wolfreak yeah, I do like unity so was going to stick with it for a while
<wolfreak> Your choice haha.
<andeeeuk> jatt i know you cannot move it i was just thinking of transparency and stuff like that
<andeeeuk> its all good
<andeeeuk> was suprised how good unity was
<usalabs> andeeeuk don't know what he's let himself in for lol, unity?, yeah right!, I use gnome classic and always will :)
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: gone
<fardad> how can I regenerate the .ICEauthority file?
<ActionParsnip> fardad: did you delete yours?
<kezzawd> usalabs: you are assuming that there will always be a 'gnome classic'
<ReBoot> Hi guys.
<ActionParsnip> hi ReBoot
<wolfreak> ActionParsnip: haha heck yeah, if you have a GS account feel free to add me man, http://grooveshark.com/#/user/wolfreak/3512811?src=5
<ReBoot> Am I at the right place asking technical questions about Ubuntu?
<wolfreak> yup
<fardad> ActionParsnip: I didn't have it in the first place
<ReBoot> Nice.
<ActionParsnip> wolfreak: nar I just use it, no account
<serhat2> Hi. I am using Ubuntu 10.04, and I accidentally wrote "sudo rm -rf /var/*" and pressed enter. I had used sudo recently so it didnt ask for a password either, and the command ran for about 10 seconds till I woke up: )  So, How do I prevent executing commands like "sudo rm -rf /*" or with /usr/*   /var/* etc..  even with sudo ? thx..
<fardad> ActionParsnip: And now it say can't update /home/username/.ICEauthority
<ReBoot> So, I can't install it. Or I can, but not really. Let me explain.
<fardad> ActionParsnip: s/say/says/
<usalabs> well, if Ubuntu completely removes gnome, then it's time to move to either Mint, OpenSuse, or one of the others
<ActionParsnip> fardad: its a standard file
<ActionParsnip> fardad: try touching the file
<fardad> ActionParsnip: tried it, still says can't update
<ReBoot> The latest Ubuntu seems not to install the boot manager. I have Windows 7 installed, told Ubuntu to install side by side with 7, the installer runs through, at the end where I'm supposed to press Enter to restart, I press enter
<ActionParsnip> usalabs: just use a different DE...
<red2kic> serhat2: "sudo rm -rfi" -- Or add that to your alias so bad things don't always happen to nice people.
<ReBoot> And after the reboot, there's no sign of Ubuntu at all. No boot manager, nothing.
<helpmenowplease> hi. I have the black screen problem when upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<red2kic> I took a big risk assuming you're a nice person though.
<helpmenowplease> I've googled and found some misc solutions
<helpmenowplease> is there some official solution/fix?
<serhat2> is there a way to prevent that kind of misdeletion with SELinux or something?
<usalabs> Reboot, try installing Ubuntu with wubi
<ReBoot> Did it
<ReBoot> The performance is horrible
<ReBoot> I'd like to go native
<ReBoot> I was also going to wipe Windows if Ubuntu meets my needs
<ReBoot> So I'd like not to use Wubi
<ActionParsnip> fardad: as far as I know, that should be generated when you first login
<red2kic> ReBoot: Try Ubuntu LTS 10.04 if you want to go native. >_>
<brandonc503> ActionParsnip: they can only manipulate files in there home directory as is, but they can see the entire file structure on computer
<ReBoot> Can I upgrade from that to the latest Ubuntu then?
<usalabs> ReBoot: you could try installing Ubuntu inside a virtual machine to try it out, using free VMware player
<fardad> ActionParsnip: so there should be a problem with permissions?
<red2kic> ReBoot: Sure. (Many people hate upgrades though).
<ReBoot> Hm. Will try that later.
<ReBoot> What's the downside of upgrading?
<jatt> unity
<th^^> new problems all over again
<th^^> =)
<helpmenowplease> anyone with 10.10->11.04 black screen problem fix?
<th^^> jatt: not like it's forced or anything...
<ActionParsnip> helpmenowplease: may help www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ojii> how do I move a window to another workspace in unity? In 10.10 I'd just right-click->move to workspace X
<helpmenowplease> thanks, will take a look
<usalabs> ojii: right click the app title bar
<ojii> usalabs, right click does nothing there
<usalabs> mmm, I just tried it on Xchat title bar, and I have a selection of move to another workspace, and has a choice of 2,3,4
<ActionParsnip> brandonc503: http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/howtos_sftp_scp_only.html   maybe
<bromium> dear colleagues, please help configure dansguardian with privoxy on lubuntu 10.10 - i've done accroding to howtos, but either privoxy isn't used or doesn't let me go through it. i suspect there arte problems with iptables rules
<ma2> How do you run Terminal in English interface while i am using a locale other than English?
<jatt> LANG=en_US.utf8 gnome-terminal
<usalabs> ojii: if the app is full screen, then click the 3rd icon on the left of the title bar to come off full screen, then you should be able to right click the apps title bar
<JenniferB2> After upgrading to 11.04, I have run into several issues.. first one was that the / would not mount and could not start the computer... now that Ive solved it, I am logged in but my gnome panel is gone.. and windows has no frame with X,...
<popup> what's the besic differences of nautilus elementary?
<blackbit> jeniffer82: what do you mean by no frame?
<bromium> how to make lubuntu automatically connects to wi-fi network on my eee pc 701?
<ojii> usalabs, wow that's *really* intuitive :(
<ActionParsnip> bromium: you set it in network manager (or whatever app you use)
<JenniferB2> blackbit: no window frame where the x (to close the window is ) ... also the gnome panel menus are gone
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<brandonc503> restrict SFTP to a user's home directory do i need a chroot enviroment, or can it be down with permissions?
<JenniferB2> but those I have been able to start by running gnome-panel from console
<usalabs> ojii: on the left of the title bar you have a red x, a minus and a squarre,,, click the square to come out of full screen
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: that bit is called the window decorator
<llutz_> brandonc503: you'll need a chroot
<JenniferB2> ActionParsnip: thanks...
<JenniferB2> will I have to do that everytime I start the computer ?
<blackbit> jeniffer82: of course not. If something didn't went well after upgrade (common occurrence) then burn an iso of 11.04, backup your data and do a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: seems you ae having issue with compiz, do you use an nvidia video chip?
<ojii> usalabs, I know how to get out of full screen mode (I prefer double-rightclick), I just find it really odd that I have to do that to move it to another workspace, ideally I'd be able to drag it but maybe that's asking too much
<ActionParsnip> blackbit: probably not needed, lets see
<JenniferB2> ActionParsnip: yes..
<bromium> ActionParsnip: thanks, u'r right. it was simple & done
<ultimatecoolstar> .
<ActionParsnip> JenniferB2: uninstall the nvidia driver and reboot, then install it again and it may be better. Proprietary drivers aren't very good when people change release and they usually come round when you boot to the new kernel branch and install them
<bromium> can sill anybody help me with privoxy? my comp is connected to a wi-fi network (i'm using a wifi router). i wnat to set up on my kids' comp privoxy and dansguardian. but no success so far
<usalabs> ojii, I just tried the drag method it works, but only if the app is windowed
<ojii> usalabs, didn't for me :(
<ojii> guess I'll just stick to single-workspace mode
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<mutante> Whats the way to go to update php-gd ? I need a newer GD, but i dont necessarily need to touch the PHP version itself...
<maxillusionist> what is this called privoxy should i google it
<maxillusionist> coz i have not used such things
<kellnola> it's a proxy.
<maxillusionist> ok kellnola
<ojii> also, is there any hack out yet to move the damn 'unitybar'? I have a 4 screen setup + synergy. now the bar is in the middle of my screens and hard to 'activate'
<kellnola> bromium, what is the problem? been a while since I used it, but it's pretty basic ...
<bromium> well, i've read articles and manuals accroding to them squid is slower than privoxy
<dxdemetriou> can I have the old-per-window-menubar back in unity to be the default? (http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27688/)
<bromium> the problem i doesn't work
<kellnola> bromium, hmm. privoxy is not the heavyweight program squid is ... it might be faster for a little lan
<bromium> looks like i've got to set up iptables, too. done as in manuals - no connection, no internet or no proxibiting bad sites
<tuhin> my usb to ps2 mouse+keyboard converter sometimes dont work , but works after restart. Is there any command to re-caliberate/reinstall certain usb keyboard/mouse without restarting computer?
<maxillusionist> kellnola it is squid proxy then bromium wats the prob
<usalabs> ojii, click on the workspace switcher, then drag the windowed app across to a workspace,, it works for me that way too
<eevar> my dist-upgrade is currently "installing the upgrades", and lists "About 15 hours remaining". top/vmstat output here: http://pastebin.com/56Cp9hd1 -- any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> tuhin: could try removing then reloading the modules, it would need a keyboard though...
<tuhin> i m on laptop
<kellnola> bromium, but squid is simple enough to configure with dansguardian
<tuhin> but use external keyboard, mouse and monitor  ActionParsnip
<eevar> the disk does seem very slow most of the time. crappy laptop
<bromium> i need privoxy only for a local machine to make it work with dansquardian
<maxillusionist> bromium could you tell me why u need privoxy
<ojii> ah thanks usalabs, still seems a bit too hard for such a trivial task, but that's nicer
<usalabs> glad I could help
<kellnola> bromium, my brief experience with privoxy about ten years ago was that it is flaky
<bromium> kellnola: privoxy is also simple in settings, but nothing works. i even tried tinyproxy. looks like i'm doing something wrong. i suspect i can't setup iptables correctly
<bromium> ok, any suggestions? i know that privoxy works as an adblock, too. what i need is a lightweight simple solution for parental control
<Mrokii> Can somebody tell me how I can use indicators in 11.04 (adding them to the menubar)? I don't seem to find anything about it.
<kellnola> bromium, yes, well when you're doing things like this it's best to disable the firewall temporarily until you get everything working
<bromium> but this seems to be a pain in the ass on ubuntu
<bromium> tried several things, though
<jatt> Mrokii: which indicators?
<bromium> firewall? what firewall i'm not using any unless there's a preinstalled one in lubuntu
<kellnola> bromium, you mentioned iptables
<mutante> bromium: iptables -vL should show you counters, like how many packets are actually filtered by the rules.. you can start that, try doing stuff, and watch the counters changing,, so you know if its that or not
<maxillusionist> firewall is already installed with it
<kezzawd> Mrokii: if you apt-cache search indicator you'll see a number of packages that yopu can install to give you indicators - there are also a number of ppa's for third party indicators at http://bit.ly/mTLbRa
<maxillusionist> with all linux
<JenniferB2> blackbit: yes.. but the problem with an approach like that I usually all the config files in various places will eb lost ... it is never that simple ..
<ActionParsnip> bromium: there is but its unconfigured so lets everything in and out
<Arney> Throttleling seems to be broken in my computer.
<Mrokii> jatt, kezzawd: the problem is not "installing" but actually "using" them. I have installed a sysmonitor-indicator but I don't know how I can make it show up.
<ActionParsnip> bromium: well, by default anyway
<usalabs> ojii: you can also use the same method for full screen apps too
<maxillusionist> wat is that called throttle in linux
<ojii> oh nice
<Arney> My computer runs fine when it is plugged, but lags its shit off when its running on battery.
<jatt> Mrokii: you mean applets? like weather or system monitor applet?
<Fahmida> Hi, where does Ubuntu temporarily store videos from Youtube and similar sites?
<Mrokii> jatt: Aren't they called indicators in 11.04?
<kellnola> Fahmida, /tmp I believe
<ojii> usalabs, thanks a lot, that's how i want it ;-)
<Mrokii> jatt: And yes, that is what I mean.
<Arney> Mrokii: where do I adjust those
<maxillusionist> fahmida it is in temp i guess
<kezzawd> Mrokii: just search for it as an application and execute
<maxillusionist> go to file manager then to temp
<jakeriver> .
<usalabs> ojii: yw
<Fahmida> kellnola maxillusionist: Yeah, it was in /temp at first, but currently I see nothing in directory. :S
<Mrokii> kezzawd: okay, I will try that, thanks.
<Arney> How can I make my comp go hard core all the way?
<Fahmida> Sorry, /tmp
<Mrokii> Arney: That was my question :)
<kellnola> Fahmida, make sure you do "ls -a" or enable viewing hidden files in nautilus
<bromium> so in order to run a browser through proxy just changing browser settings doesn't work
<NAAAAWW> yt
<maxillusionist> fahmida u doewnloaded those with firefox ??
<Mrokii> kezzawd: Thank you! That worked. Not too intuitive method though, but oh well.
<NAAAAWW> My computers batery last longer in windows then in Ubuntu (Linux) Why is that?
<Fahmida> kellnola: I did perform ls -a, nothing. maxillusionist: yeah.
<maxillusionist> bromium have u tried foxyproxy
<ActionParsnip> bromium: you can export the variables http_proxy and ftp_proxy and it should be ok, there's also the proxy app in preferences which may help too
<NAAAAWW> Why does ubuntu drains my batery ? :(
<kezzawd> Mrokii: np - like you say, not too intuitive
<Flannel> NAAAAWW: Because using your computer drains your battery.
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<jibadeeha> Flannel, :)
<NAAAAWW> I get about 5-8 hours on windows and 3-6 hours on ubuntu :(
<maxillusionist> then could u see where firefox did the download just go to edit >preference>general easy fahmida
<Hukka> Something happened, and my ipv6 setup broke at home. I'm using Hurricane Electric with freebsd end tunnel here. The tunnel can ping any ipv6 address, and my Ubuntu laptop is getting right ipv6 address, but is unable to ping anything else than link local addresses. Any hints?
<bromium> i don't think i have to look at anoither server cause the problem in setting, imho. on lubuntu there is no an applet to change proxy setting for chromium, i change it form the command line, and it seems to be fine. still don't understand why i enter internet bypassing the privoxy
<NAAAAWW> Does anyone know any way to get longer standby time in ubuntu... Like disable wlan, bluetooth etc
<Fahmida> maxillusionist: It is not like that I think. I just watched that video, didn't download it. I watched with Firefox.
<Arney> Mrokii: How did you fix the clock of your comp?
<Fahmida> maxillusionist: In past, when I used to watch videos from those kind of site, Ubuntu stored it in /tmp
<Fahmida> maxillusionist: but currently, I see nothing in that directory. So, I am wondering where it is getting stored.
<usalabs> If anyone is interested and wants to auto hide the unity side bar, this site explains how:- http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<ActionParsnip> Fahmida: use a browser addon/extension
<NAAAAWW> I'm going to reinstall my Linux install and use Wubi to install Ubuntu, Witch version of Ubuntu is the best?
<bullgard4> NAAAAWW:  There is a program available in Ubuntu made by Intel to analyze the power consumption of Linux computers. Get it installed. Analyze the power consumption of the components. Then read about ACPI and what you can do about it.
<Mrokii> Arney: I didn't have any problems with the clock. What are you talking about?
<Fahmida> ActionParsnip: I can, but I like that way.
<Fahmida> ActionParsnip: Actually, I have one. ;)
<NAAAAWW> What is the diffrence between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Netbook? Does a acer laptop with 500 gb harddrive, 4 gb ram, 1.3 gb Pentium Dualcore processor run best with ubuntu or ubuntu netbook?
<jatt> ubuntu
<jibadeeha> NAAAAWW, ubuntu
<NAAAAWW> okey, and what is the diffrence?
<Exposure> deadkeys got enabled after natty upgrade, how do I disable it?
<ActionParsnip> NAAAAWW: its just the gui which is different, you can use either
<sunit> I am trying to run the  cron job */10 *  *   *   *   ${installdir}/MagentoCreate/magentocreate.sh > /tmp/magentocreate.log 2>&1
<NAAAAWW> Okey, I will download ubuntu 11.04 - desktop ... with Wubi :)
<llutz_> NAAAAWW: netbook was "optimized" for low resolution displays
<sunit> but I am getting error in log file as opt/backup/execute/02056/MagentoCreate/schedule.sh: 1: */10: not found
<NAAAAWW> Thanks for your help :)
<NAAAAWW> Cya
<bullgard4> Exposure: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts
<usalabs> Fahmida: firfox stores video and temp files in it's own cache folder located at /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/<a bunch of random letters.default>/Cache
<Fahmida> usalabs: I see lots of folders named 1 2 3 4 5 A F D H ...
<Fahmida> In which one? Or I have to check 'em all? :S
<usalabs> Fahmida: check them all
<ActionParsnip> Fahmida: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547848
<tasslehoff> Ubuntu is close to excellent on my MacBook Pro, but the Norwegian Layout is wrong. Which forum/channel should I post/talk to if I want to help this? Don't think I have the time/skills to do it on my own, but I can at least describe what's wrong :)
<Fahmida> usalabs: I see 30/40 folders in each one. :(
<usalabs> ActionParsnip: that link is not firefox specific, and assumes all browsers store their temp files in /tmp, but FF doesn't
<maxillusionist> see in usr folder
<maxillusionist> only
<Fahmida> It becomes impossible to check for one single video. :S
<kezzawd> tasslehoff: which mbp model do you have ?
<tasslehoff> kezzawd: 6.2
<usalabs> Fahmida: if you know the name of the video, you could try using a terminal and type sudo find / -name <video name>
<kezzawd> tasslehoff: OK - thanks - I have a 7.1 but can't get Ubuntu to install on it
<frogarmor> Hi. I'm trying to open some old text files from 1993 in Gedit. It's complaining about character encoding and not displaying anything.
<frogarmor> i remember opening this file on windows just fine..
<ActionParsnip> frogarmor: save the file as a different filename and it may help
<aLeSD> someone know how could I deactivate the load of gnome-panel at startup ?
<ActionParsnip> frogarmor: you may need to use dos2unix to make them ok
<ActionParsnip> !info dos2unix
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.1-2 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 224 kB
<susundberg> thats not the case if it complains about character encoding
<llutz_> !info iconv
<ubottu> Package iconv does not exist in natty
<vak> How to get Eclipse and its icon pinned to Launcher in Ubuntu Unity?
<frogarmor> ActionParsnip: Thanks I'll look for that.
<llutz_> susundberg: use "iconv" (from libc-bin package)
<maxillusionist> fellas it is text files ok nothing technical
<susundberg> i guess problem is that it has some weird encoding -- "What Windows terminology calls "ANSI encodings" are usually single-byte ISO-8859 encodings, except for in locales such as Chinese, Japanese and Korean that require double-byte character sets."
<Fahmida> usalabs: Is there a graphical search panel?
<usalabs> vak: open Eclipse and in the launcher, right click Eclipse and check the option 'Keep in Launcher"
<vak> usalabs: it doesn't work any well
<gedO> Hey guys
<maxillusionist> hi
<gedO> II have problem with touchpad
<vak> usalabs: 1. after the logoff-login it disappears
<Garry> hi everyone! Can somebody help me.How to convert avi to mp3
<maxillusionist> what prob
<gedO> It dosn't working after log in
<gedO> I'm using 11.04
<maxillusionist> garry use vlc
<vak> usalabs: 2. I can't assign the correct icon (the question mark is shown instead)
<gedO> Any Idea how to fix this??
<Garry> maxillusionist. oh yeah let me try. Cheers
<tuhin> i m on laptop, but use external keyboard, mouse and monitor  ,   my usb to ps2 mouse+keyboard converter sometimes dont work , but works after restart. Is there any command to re-caliberate/reinstall certain usb keyboard/mouse without restarting computer?
<usalabs> vak: open your apps icon in the launcher, find Eclipse and drag the icon to the launcher
<maxillusionist> try and tell garry
<gedO> Hey guys. I'm having problem with my touchpad. After log in it dosn't works, but until I log in it works perfectly. any idea hoe to fix?
<gedO> how/
<gedO> how*
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<vak> usalabs: thanks for the tip about the icon, gonna try it! But what about disappearing of pinned application after logoff/login?
<maxillusionist> ged0 install the latest driver
<gedO> maxillusionsit: How?
<gedO> maxillusionsit: How I can get them?
<usalabs> vak: not sure of that one, but I tried the drag method, and the icon stays in the launcher after loggoff/logon
<dijonyummy> is there a way to install a package, say with apt-get, or synaptic, or aptitude but also have it add an icon to the gnome app panel?
<maxillusionist> first download them ged0
<ElvisWang> I have the same problem with you. Touch pad powered by Synaptics
<ejv> dijonyummy: most popular apps will populate the app list with an icon
<gedO> maxillusionsit: From where?
<usalabs> Fahmida: click on the circle above the launcher and click on 'Find Files' icon
<ElvisWang> I don't think it is the problem of the driver
<ElvisWang> The kernel I think
<ejv> why don't you start by providing some vendor/model information
<ejv> the help you get is only as good as the detail you provide.
<dijonyummy> even apt-get, ok, i see, so its the apps fault, thanks
<jetienne> q. is it possible to install ubuntu 11.04 on virtual box ?
<ejv> jetienne: of course.
<jetienne> ejv: any doc on it ? my install is stuck
<ojii> for some reason the interface language in my login screen is in japanese, but after I login everything is in English (as it should be), how can I change/fix the language in my login screen?
<jetienne> ejv: have you tried to install it ?
<ejv> jetienne: i suggest joining #vbox for support
<Guest54795> why is it the color of my movie is different
<jetienne> ejv: hehe
<jetienne> anybody tried to install 11.04 in virtual box ? how to get it thru ?
<maxillusionist> jet i guess you have not tried vbox LOL
<maxillusionist> ever LOL
<ejv> jetienne: type /join #vbox
<jetienne> ejv: i understood what you meant
<jetienne> ejv: right now i need help on ubuntu. so i ask here
<ejv> ubuntu doesn't support virtualbox. it's offtopic here.
<jetienne> ejv: this is ok if you dont wanna help
<jetienne> ejv: and installing ubuntu is ontopic
<maxillusionist> i have used vbox in win but not in ubuntu
<jetienne> maxillusionist: to install 11.04 ? any special option ?
<maxillusionist> u mean what ??
<jetienne> maxillusionist: you said you used virtual box on win, did you try to install ubuntu 11.04 with virtual box ?
<KM0201> jetienne: if you're putting it in vbox, i would download the alternate cd ISo...... since vbox doesn't support 3D out of the box.. a lot of people had trouble using the Live ISO in vbox (during the beta, not sure if thats changed)
<maxillusionist> no dude i have not downloaded it LOL
<maxillusionist> it is still beta version i guess
<KM0201> maxillusionist: no, 11.04 is fina;
<KM0201> l
<maxillusionist> what is the download size
<jetienne> KM0201: ok... this is for the install... once it is installed with the alternate cd, is it possible to run it (even with the 3D issue) ?
<jetienne> maxillusionist: 700mbyte
<usalabs> maxillusionist: I prefer to use the free VMware player it has a lot more features than vbox
<KM0201> jetienne: as far as i know.. yes... because once you get tot he sign on screen (don't set auto login) you can choose to default to gnome classic.
<jetienne> KM0201: oh ok
<maxillusionist> uselabs i personally use vmware workstn LOL
<KM0201> usalabs: thats not gonna help his problem, vmware player doesnt support 3D any better than vbox.
<jetienne> KM0201: so the rewritten X requires 3D cards....
<jetienne> KM0201: anyway to try the new ubuntu without dedicating a computer to it ?
<KM0201> jetienne: for now, because the live CD (at least in my experience.. and thus why so many folks are having trouble w/ live cds) doesn't default to a 2D desktop yet, if 3D desktop fails.
<maxillusionist> vmware player needs and virtual machine to play
<KM0201> jetienne: well, there's virtualbox, if your computer has the juice for it.
<usalabs> when I use VMware player, I have played a windows 3D game (need for speed) with no problems
<usalabs> VMware player can create a VM, one doesn't need the workstation
<KM0201> jetienne: have you tried booting the live CD?
<mah454> I need libpoppler7 for naty .
<mah454> I need libpoppler7 for naty .
<jetienne> KM0201: hmmm maybe miscommunication... you said 'unity' stuff requires 3D card and that vbox doesnt support 3D cards... so how could i use vbox
<maxillusionist> yeah now one can do that userlabs
<jetienne> KM0201: live cd == dedicating a computer to it in my words
<kellnola> vbox supports 3D. Don't know how well
<KM0201> jetienne: by doing what i said, using the alternate cd to install in vbox, then booting the 2d desktop
<KM0201> jetienne: no, thats not what it means.. live cd, means booting the OS from the cd, and running it from the CD
<kellnola> this whole "requiring 3D" was an enormous mistake
<jetienne> KM0201: and '2D desktop' = gnome ?
<KM0201> jetienne: yes.. 2d-  as of now, = Gnome
<jetienne> ah ok
<jetienne> so i need a dedicated computer to install it
<jetienne> or i can use ubuntu server
<KM0201> kellnola: i agree.. i'm thinking when 11.10 rolls around.. it'll have a default 2D fallback again
<jetienne> KM0201: ok thanks for the help
<KM0201> jetienne: why do you keep saying you need a dedicated computer?.. you don't
<maxillusionist> yeah jet why not
<skiwithpete> hi, I've removed ubuntu from a computer I want to sell, but grub continues to load
<skiwithpete> how do I get rid of grub?
<jetienne> KM0201: just wording i guess
<maxillusionist> erase the hdd
<KM0201> skiwithpete: you need to rebuild the mbr of your machine...
<maxillusionist> easy
<kellnola> skiwithpete, it's on the MBR
<mah454> add-apt-repository ppa:gloobus-dev/covergloobus
<kellnola> skiwithpete, any other OS will overwrite that
<mah454> excuse me ... !
<skiwithpete> how do I rebuild the mbr - its a netbook so I don't have the windows CD
<jetienne> KM0201: impossible to run current stable ubuntu on virtual machine === require dedicated computer
<KM0201> !dualboot | jetienne you don't need to dedicate a machine to ubuntu
<ubottu> jetienne you don't need to dedicate a machine to ubuntu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<maxillusionist> boot from pendrive and erase the HDD sliwithpete
<skiwithpete> PS I don't have the CD, so I want to start using XP which is on the HDD
<KM0201> jetienne: no.. its not impossible, you just can't do 3D(out of the box anyway).. .big difference
<zvacet> skiwithpete: http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p18.html#MbrFix.exe
<mah454> I need libpoppler7 for ubuntu-11.04 ...
<mah454> I need libpoppler7 for ubuntu-11.04 ...
<usalabs> or, there is a DOS utility that can be run from a pen drive, called MBRtools
<skiwithpete> I have a pen drive currently it has Mint on it
 * KM0201 loves mbrfix
<skiwithpete> is there anything in there that can help me?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<skiwithpete> mbrfix?  KM0201
<KM0201> skiwithpete: no  windows mbr, is a windows mbr problem
<skiwithpete> freedos have it?
<KM0201> skiwithpete: its a utility to rebuild the MBR of windows, you were given the link above...  http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p18.html#MbrFix.exe
<zvacet> skiwithpete: if you still have windows read link I posted to you
<KM0201> skiwithpete: i'm not familiar w/  freedos... but fixmbr and fixboot, are standard dos tools, so i would think so.
<jetienne> WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages <- they mean "supported by third party"
<maxillusionist> skiwithpete pull the HDD from the pc you need to sell then erase all
<kellnola> skiwithpete, "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1" will delete the MBR (from linux, where "hda" is the drive you want to erase it on - make sure you get the right device)
<jetienne> not nice to say other arent mataining their package
<ojii> how do I change the language of my login screen?
<KM0201> skiwithpete: if you want a pretty GUI app to rebuild your MBR.. google "Easus Partition Editor"... the freeware version has a easy to use MBR rebuilder
<ThinkT510> mah454: why do you need libpoppler7? libpoppler13 is available in the repos
<jetienne> where is the iso of the alternate install ?
<mah454> ThinkT510 tnx :)
<skiwithpete> whoa kellnola will that reinstate it as windows?
<skiwithpete> KM0201, am going to try your solution first I think
<kellnola> skiwithpete, no it will delete the MBR completely
<jetienne> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download <- alternate install got no .iso only .torrent ?
<KM0201> jetienne: no, there's links to just the ISO
<zvacet> jetienne: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<jetienne> thanks
<ThinkT510> !find libpoppler13 | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Found: libpoppler13
<zvacet> jetienne: np
<KM0201> jetienne: just keep in mind, thats a completely text based installer, but since you're putting it in vbox, it won't matter, just take the defaults for everything.
<ThinkT510> !info libpoppler13 | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: libpoppler13 (source: poppler): PDF rendering library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.4-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 661 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<mah454> OK tnx :)
<ThinkT510> np
<zvacet> KM0201: it is not that hard to install from alternate cd
<KM0201> zvacet: its not difficult, but some find it more intimidating.
<jetienne> KM0201: my goal is double 1. to install 11.04 to be able to maintain my ppa 2. to experiment rewritten X stuff
<zvacet> KM0201:  just not eye  candy that is all
<KM0201> jetienne: understood
<KM0201> zvacet: i'm very familiar with it... and if you've been here any amount f time, there's moer than one user who did not want to use the live cd... so my point was valid.
<KM0201> *alt cd
<jetienne> usually i test in vm, it is simple, fast, easily removable if needed
<zvacet> KM0201:  I believe that you are familiar with using alternate cd no argue with you about that
<KM0201> zvacet: my point is, its not hard(i agree w/ you there)... however, a new user who knwos nothing about linux partitions, setting up their drive, etc.. it's going to be intimidating
<jetienne> feedback "unable to test new stable ubuntu without dedicating a box to it"... wasnt a good idea
<drdozer> hi - I just finished upgrading to natty and rebooted, and now I have: symbol not found: `grub_env_export´. and am at the grub rescue prompt
<KM0201> jetienne: you keep saying "dedicating a box to it"... maybe there's a translation thats not coming across wel.. you don't have to dedicate a box to it.. you can dual boot the machine easily.
<jetienne> KM0201: ok suppose you boot on 11.04... can you use the box for somehting else ?
<KM0201> jetienne: dedicate implies that ubuntu would be the only OS on the computer... dual booting (between linux and windows, or various linux distros) is very easy
<drdozer> what can I type into the grub rescue prompt to resurrect this machine?
<zvacet> KM0201: Ithink that new users ask for more eye candy stuff until now alternate was only able to do upgrade
<KM0201> !dualboot | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jetienne> KM0201: when running 11.04, your box is doing only that, so it is dedicated to it
<jetienne> KM0201: im well aware of dual boot :)
<liunx> hello,
<KM0201> jetienne: thats not really what that means... that would be a dedicated install, because the computer is stil capable of booting other OS's..
<KM0201> jetienne: dedicated=only
<liunx> how to show the tray on unity?
<jetienne> KM0201: just a matter of working
<KM0201> jetienne: well.. sorry, how you're saying it is not correct.
<liunx> i want to use iptux etc, but when i close it, i can not see the tray on the up right frame.
<jetienne> KM0201: 'when running 11.04, your box is doing only that, so it is dedicated to it' <- seems correct no ?
<KM0201> jetienne: just as an example... if you were coming here asking for install help.. and you told thenm you were dedicating a machine to ubuntu.. you'd get instructions to completely wipe the drive and install only Ubuntu"... if you wanted to dual boot, you would lose windows.
<drdozer> how can I get my machine working again?
<ThinkT510> jetienne: not quite, you can install vms inside 11.04
<jetienne> ThinkT510: hehe :)
<KM0201> zvacet: the alt cd has been an installer for a long time.
<KM0201> or did i misunderstand?
<jetienne> KM0201: i understand your definition of dedicated.
<jetienne> KM0201: relax this is just a matter of wording
<KM0201> jetienne: its not my definition of dedicated.. its the english language definition of dedicated.. there's a huge difference in what you're saying, and the word dedicated... i just didn't want them confused.
<jetienne> KM0201: 'when running 11.04, your box is doing only that, so it is dedicated to it' <- seems correct no ?
<KM0201> jetienne: no, that is not correct
<jetienne> KM0201: ok no arguement
<ThinkT510> jetienne: stop trolling
<jetienne> i gave my feedback
<KM0201> that would be a dedicated install (that does not require windows to run)... as i said....
<jetienne> ThinkT510: stop insulting
<jetienne> ThinkT510: seriously, im being kind and all
<jetienne> ThinkT510: so dont insulte me
<KM0201> jetienne: a dedicated machine... is a machine(ie, entire computer) that is dedicated to ubuntu.
<KM0201> i don't know how much more clear i can make it
<jetienne> KM0201: relax i understood. you just considere the drive of the box
<jetienne> KM0201: im considering the cpu this is nothing
<ThinkT510> jetienne: i didn't mean to insult you, i apologise; but you are misusing the term dedicated
<manu_44> Hello, could someone let me know where I can manage the FTP default handler on Natt Narwhal please ?
<KM0201> jetienne: no i don't... i think there's a communicatino barrier here.. maybe you don't grasp what the word "dedicated" means
<jetienne> KM0201: hehe ok
<jetienne> ThinkT510: forgotten
<jetienne> KM0201: no need to argue
<dts> I keep getting my unity bar on the left frozen open, this sucks because a maximized window is covered by it on the left side. Any ideas how to reset unity and how to keep it from happening?
<KM0201> jetienne: not arguing.. just telling you.. you're the one who has continued to push it.
<KM0201> dn't need to argue when you're right..lol
<ActionParsnip> dts: http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<KM0201> i actually liked the unity launcher docked.
<manu_44> is there a special channel concerning Natty Narwhal issues ?
<ActionParsnip> manu_44: here
<jetienne> KM0201: cool, so we disgaree :)
<KM0201> manu_44: you're in it.
<manu_44> aight
<jetienne> installing with alternate
<KM0201> jetienne: well, i've got webster dictionary on my side, so im comfortable with what i've said..
<jetienne> KM0201: we are both confortable
<manu_44> Firefox has been set as default FTP handler
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: alternate iso just instals the desktop OS in a text environment rather than gui
<manu_44> I just would likee Nautilus instead
<manu_44> anyone able to help me ?
<KM0201> manu_44: you mean the old gnome? (like in 10.10?)
<manu_44> yep
<ActionParsnip> manu_44: li
<ActionParsnip> manu_44: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313515
<KM0201> manu_44: log out, and on "sessions" choose ubuntu classic
<sachin> hi
<mikebeecham> hi guys...is it possible to change the GDM in 11.04?
<rzx237> why network-manager indicator on natty can't display multiple configuration of my wireless connection? is it a bug?
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: yep,  i need it to install on virtual box apparently. some issue with ubuntu requiring 3D cards and virtual box not providing it
<mikebeecham> never really liked the purple/orange stock one
<sachin> i need help in installing gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04
<dts> ActionParsnip I like that it dodges windows, that setting is actually good, but it stops working after a while
<manu_44> KM0201 : I did that already
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i don't think he actually wants nautilus (as unity uses nautilus)... i think he wants gnome 2.2
<misse-> mikebeecham: do you just want to change the wallpaper for gdm or the whole theme?
<KM0201> manu_44: and..?
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: it can be enabled, its not going to be amazing 3D performance
<skiwithpete> KM0201, areyou there?
<mikebeecham> misse-, didnt know I could do either :D  How?
<KM0201> skiwithpete: yes..
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: oh ? you tried ? or got successfull story on it ?
<ThinkT510> !gnome3 | sachin
<ubottu> sachin: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<manu_44> ActionParsnip : browsed this page already, without success, the ftp key doesn't appear and when i manually add it, it doesn't even work
<sachin> hi
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: or link. anything :)
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: its going to be poor against a native linux app or even one running via wine
<g4> is there an issue with 3d support in compiz for 11.04? I upgraded to 11.04 but it broke my old desktop.
<geektech713> Need up getting Ubuntu 11.10 to install on atom CPU
<skiwithpete> I've looked at the instructions... one thing concerns me - on the netbook partition 1 is actually a recovery disk
<ActionParsnip> g4: what video chip do you use?
<manu_44> KM0201 : and Firefox is the default FTP handler
<skiwithpete> I want it to boot to partition 2 - XP
<manu_44> can't manage to get Nautilus back instead
<liunx>  hello,
<sachin> i know but f they have provided the ppa,then there must be solution to run it.properly ,i guess
<g4> ActionParsn: ati with ati catalyst driver
<KM0201> skiwithpete: ok...
<skiwithpete> is there a command to do that?
<sachin> @linux-hi
<liunx> how can i show the tray in the titile bar when i use iptux etc.?
<ActionParsnip> g4: uninstall the catalyst, then reboot, then reinstall it. Proprietary drivers don't usually work after release changes
<g4> ActionParsn: ok, thanks for the top
<KM0201> skiwithpete: answer your PM.. i don't really follow what you're saying
<ActionParsnip> manu_44: so the solution by lamelos doesn't solve it?
<sachin> @ubottu-i know it,but why they provided it if it will break it.
<ezrafree> hello
<ActionParsnip> sachin: if you drop the @ character, it will highlight users correctly. Adding it makes it not work
<amalgama> hello... i want to download a program, they give a ppa, which i add, but it says that it cant find a package with that name (after an update of course)... any ideas of what i might be doing wrong?
<OfficiallyPC> Can I get the ratings and reviews in the Software Center in Maverick?
<manu_44> ActionParsnip : no it does not
<sachin> ubottu-i know it,but why they provided it if it will break it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vibhav> <amalgama> please describe the problem more
<vibhav> <amalgama> maybe i can help you
<misse-> mikebeecham: you can either do it with some gconfhacking, but I think this is the easist way: gksudo -u gdm gnome-appearance-properties
<sachin> thinkt510-i know it,but why they provided it if it will break it.
<sachin> ppa
<g4> ActionParsn, you wouldn't know easiest way to uninstall catalyst? Is it thru apt or do I need to run a script?
<manu_44> the gnome ftp handler rule seems to have moved somewhere, but I can't figure out where
<hero> after upgrading to 11.04 chromium fails to start. here's the error http://pastebin.com/whbabZEg I tried reinstalling ttf-mscorefonts-installer but still get this error. Also reinstalled chromium again but didn't help.
<mikebeecham> misse-, I get this: (gnome-appearance-properties:22592): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<dasfefg> hello
<dasfefg> i love gnome 3 more than unity
<g4> nevermind, I found it, seems you can do it in "Aditional Drivers"
<dasfefg> do you agree ?
<dasfefg> ?
<misse-> mikebeecham: well that's wierd. hang on
<amalgama> i want  to download a music player called foobnix. I add the ppa they give (add-apt-repository ppa...etc), i run an update, but afterwards i cannot find the program in order to install it.. After adding the ppa, it returns :
<amalgama> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 1B9943C993BD8BC4DDC71C05EE7C02C4940617CB
<amalgama> gpg: requesting key 940617CB from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<amalgama> gpg: key 940617CB: "Launchpad PPA for Foobnix" not changed
<amalgama> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<FloodBot3> amalgama: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> sachin: you can install it, but its not guaranteed to work and you won't be able to get support if you do install it, as for why they provided a ppa it must have been requested by a few people, but is experimental (use at your own risk)
<mikebeecham> misse-, will do
<rzx237> manu_44: try ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<dasfefg> i love gnome 3 more than unity
<dasfefg> do you agree
<manu_44> ok
<manu_44> yup
<manu_44> me too
<amalgama> sry for the cp/pst ppl
<misse-> mikebeecham: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/tutorials/205/ <-- that will make your loginscreen spawn the gnome-appearance windo, so just change the background and login, afterwards you can remove the .desktop from the folder
<juniorsa> hi, I'm running 11.04 on a amd based hp laptop and it works fine, but then freezes when left unattended. it seems like the fan is on but it might be the power management, any suggestions?
<ezrafree> if i upgrade to 11.04 will i have to use the Unity sidebar thing?
<misse-> it's all in the tutorial
<ezrafree> or can I disable Unity?
<drdozer> hello?? my upgrade to natty has broken grub - I can´t boot
<drdozer> how can I fix this?
<dasfefg> i love gnome 3 more than unity
<dasfefg> do you agree
<g4> ezrafree: you can do an apt-get remove unity but I would excpect some more work to get things back to normal again
<manu_44> rzx237 : it's not located there
<ThinkT510> !classic | ezrafree
<ubottu> ezrafree: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<amalgama> vibhav:  i want  to download a music player called foobnix. I add the ppa they give (add-apt-repository ppa...etc), i run an update, but afterwards i cannot find the program in order to install it..
<mikebeecham> misse-, thanks
<misse-> drdozer: I would try to boot the install-cd again and look for a repair grub option
<dasfefg> i love gnome 3 more than unity
<dasfefg> do you agree
<ezrafree> oh unity is a WM? (window manager?)
<g4> That Ubuntu Classic login is not true, it didn't work for me
<ezrafree> i see, thanks for the input
<drdozer> misse-: I didn use the cd - I used the on-line update tool
<g4> I had to remove unity as well
<dasfefg> i love gnome 3 more than unity
<dasfefg> do you agree
<vibhav> <amalgama> try sudo apt-get install foobnix
<misse-> mikebeecham: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackyalcine/5381411916/ <-- gdm wallpaper suggestion
<ThinkT510> dasfefg: do you have a problem that you need help with? if not can you take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<geektech713> any help with USB Ubuntu live CD /install?
<misse-> drdozer: hmkay. either you burn a cd or you create an usb startup disk. Either way, you'll have to boot from some other medium to repare grub
<amalgama> vibhav: i did.. also cache search ... nothing... and it seems wrong since i cannot find some1 having a similar problem with the ppa of foobnix
<dasfefg> ThinkT510: i installed gnome 3
<phoenixsampras> when i did an UPGRADE the laptop CRASHED, LOST ALL INFO
<mikebeecham> misse-, thanks, now to get xchat issue sorted ;D
<ThinkT510> dasfefg: congratulations
<drdozer> misse-:  ok - it isn something I can fix by typing into the grub prompt?
<misse-> mikebeecham: here's a solution for you: irssi
<misse-> drdozer: depends on the grub error
<amalgama> vibhav: after adding the ppa it returns http://pastebin.com/BjiTSYEQ
<drdozer> error: symbol not found: `grub_env_export´.
<drdozer> grub rescue>
<KM0201> phoenixsampras: unfortunately, thats a danger of any upgrade, not just Linux.. there's plenty of documentation on bricked Windows installs from upgrade fails also.
<drdozer> misse-: that´s all it says
<misse-> drdozer: uhm. I wouldn't know what to type in the situation
<mikebeecham> misse-, irssi?
<phoenixsampras> KM0201: never my Windows got bricked
<mikebeecham> misse-, thats' ugggg-llllyyyy
<mikebeecham> :D
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | drdozer
<ubottu> drdozer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> phoenixsampras: you're lucky... i've fixed more than one bad upgrade of windows
<misse-> mikebeecham: my irssi aint ugly :P
<mikebeecham> misse-, screen me up :D I'm an interface designer, so I'm feircly critical :D
<vibhav> <amalgama> did you try sudo apt-get update?
<misse-> mikebeecham: http://ender.misse.org/irssi.png
<drdozer> grrr - how can natty be released and have problems like mine?
<mikebeecham> misse-, thanks
<amalgama> vibhav: yeah i did
<ThinkT510> drdozer: are you at a grub rescue prompt?
<misse-> mikebeecham: an interface designer ey, have I seen any of your work?
<drdozer> ThinkT510: yes
<juniorsa> anyone else have problems with an amd laptop when screensaver comes on sometimes it freezes, fan stays on?
<mikebeecham> misse-, depends whether you use either Android, Plex on the Mac or XBMC
<misse-> XBMC :'||||
<misse-> and android
<ThinkT510> drdozer: shall i walk you through how to boot again?
<mikebeecham> misse-, http://mikebeecham.deviantart.com/gallery | http://behance.net/mikebeecham
<Fleck> anyone can install fglrx on natty?
<drdozer> ThinkT510: that would be awesome
<mikebeecham> misse-, I designed MediaStream, have redesigned the DoggCatcher Podcast App, and a few other things...Aldiko, etc
<ThinkT510> drdozer: first do you remember which partition you installed ubuntu to?
<drdozer> ThinkT510: HDB but I can´t remember the number
<tasslehoff> is there a way to toggle the meaning of the fn button?
<susundberg> mikebeecham: wow!
<ThinkT510> drdozer: no worries, we'll find out
<mikebeecham> susundberg, ?
<ThinkT510> drdozer: type ls
<susundberg> those your works, they are very nice
<ThinkT510> drdozer: what do you see?
<misse-> mikebeecham: wow indeed :D
<agronholm> hi, does anyone know how to make the unity launcher permanently visible?
<drdozer> (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1)
<agronholm> it doesn't always show when I move my mouse cursor to the left side of the screen
<agronholm> so I would prefer it to be visible at all times
<ThinkT510> drdozer: ok, type ls (hd1,msdos1)/
<agronholm> I just can't find any setting to make that happen
<ThinkT510> drdozer: what do you see?
<drdozer> ThinkT510: error: unknown filesystem.
<drdozer> ThinkT510: it seems to print that for all others
<ThinkT510> drdozer: really? you tried them all?
<boot> i install the latest version of ubuntu  but when i try to browse site i am getting Java Script Disabled on your browser. Please Enable it.
<agronholm> ah, it was in compiz-settings.
<boot> i check the firefox java is enabled in it
<agronholm> boot: java has nothing to do with javascript
<drdozer> ThinkT510: oh - it prints stuff out for: ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<boot> how to solve this problem
<boot> ?
<rzx237> agronholm: I think I found it, gconf-editor to /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/option/autohide_animation, set launcher_hide_mode to "0"
<boot> ?
<ThinkT510> drdozer: what does it print out?
<agronholm> rzx237: yeah it can be configured graphically too
<agronholm> rzx237: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35963/how-to-make-unity-dock-always-visible
<dasfefg> i love gnome 3 more than unity
<dasfefg> do you agree
<agronholm> from what I've heard of it, gnome 3 is a train wreck
<boot> i even install java
<boot> but the problem is till the same
<agronholm> boot: are you not hearing/reading me
<drdozer> drdozer: ./ ../ lost+found var/ etc/ ........ boot/ ...... home/ .... and so on - looks like a unix fs root
<slide> Im having problems with xchat + unity bar, it keeps launching new copies instead of bringing the existing one to the front
<boot> i don't have the problem with he older version of ubuntu
<agronholm> boot: I already said java has nothing to do with javascript, so how do you figure installing Java would help with Javascript issues?
<ThinkT510> drdozer: excellent, bear with me we'll type some commands..
<boot> so what to do
<boot> ?
<Error404NotFound> how do i restore burg to be bootloader after grub overwrites it due to an update?
<agronholm> boot: enable javascript in settings
<agronholm> boot: in the content tab
<boot> it all ready enabled in firefox
<jibadeeha> slide, strange mine doesn't do that
<agronholm> boot: then the website is probably doing something wrong -- what site is this?
<ThinkT510> drdozer: first type: set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<ubuntu> hello - I installed ubuntu 2 times to my hard drive but after restarting my computer always windows is starting - no chance to select ubuntu somewhere.. any ideas?
<KM0201> mikebeecham: little late to the party, but good job on the wallpapers... :)
<ycat> hi! does anyone know of a software/script showing the status of KVM/libvirt/virsh for apache?
<boot> the site address is this http://edudel.nic.in/mis/MisAdmin/frmMisLogin.aspx
<popo> is there a photoshop equivalent for ubuntu?
<mikebeecham> KM0201, thanks man...they were a little while ago now
<boot> use any id and passwordsto login
<drdozer> ThinkT510: done - nothing displayed
<ThinkT510> drdozer: then type: set root=(hd0,1)
<boot> u will get the error Java Script Disabled on your browser. Please Enable it.
<agronholm> boot: yeah the website seems broken
<agronholm> not much you can do about it
<drdozer> ThinkT510: done
<madsailor> popo: gimp
<boot> but the site is working good in windows
<madsailor> it's great
<agronholm> boot: in firefox?
<ThinkT510> drdozer: yeah, it shouldn't display anything yet, next type: insmod linux
<popo> is there a good site for ubuntu compatible software?
<boot> one more think i check the addons in firefox ubuntu there is no java there
<drdozer> ThinkT510: error: symbol not found: `grub_mm_base´.
<boot> but in windows firefox java is there in addons
<agronholm> boot: for the last time, this has nothing to do with Java
<naike> hi
<geektech713> I need help with USB disk install of Ubuntu
<boot> as opera chrome both are giving the same problem
<madsailor> popo, you can find apps that do most things you's need in the software center under applications==>Ubuntu software center.  Many windows specific apps can be run under wine
<popo> do i need to mount ausb  drive in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> drdozer: ah.. i don't know how to fix that, looks like grub needs to be reinstalled
<geektech713> I did run the USB drive after restart
<drdozer> ThinkT510: ok, and it can´t be reinstalled from within grub?
<geektech713> did load up some but missing some files
<agronholm> boot: the website has an error -- it's looking for the "txtPassword" element when it should be looking for "txtpassword"
<ThinkT510> drdozer: not from a rescue prompt, as far as i know
<naike> I have trouble finishing installing my ubuntu 11.04 I get this error at the end: Unable to install GRUBB in dev-sda (i created main partition and swap, I also have windows and other partitions on the hdd, totaling 5 partitions)
<agronholm> boot: a simple programming error
<geektech713> saying Casper/filesystem didnt mount
<agronholm> not the fault of your browser
<boot> but in windows the site is working perfectly ok
<agronholm> boot: in firefox?
<boot> yes
<boot> in windows firefox,chrome,opera site is working perfectly but in ubuntu it is not working
<drdozer> ThinkT510: thanks for trying to help - I guess I now have a 4 hour wait for the iso to download
<jheyes> hi, should i upgrade my ubuntu distribution to natty 11.04? any issues i should worry about before upgrading?
<slide> Is anyone else having problems with xchat + unity bar? XChat doesnt even show up at all
<naike> yes jheyes what motherboard do you have
<agronholm> boot: I just tried in Firefox 4.0.1 on Windows, it does not work
<agronholm> boot: I get the same error
<jheyes> naike: how do i find out?
<vibhav> <jheyes> I recommend a fresh install
<jheyes> vibhav: why a fresh install? does the upgrade not work very well?
<naike> jheyes if you dont know chances are you dont have the same motherboard i have :P
<KM0201> jheyes: upgrading always poses risks.
<boot> it is working 4.0.1 in windows
<jheyes> KM0201: do you recommend i stick with what i am running right now?
<agronholm> boot: not for me
<agronholm> boot: I don't get the error on IE8 though
<ThinkT510> drdozer: no worries, i got stuck at a rescue prompt too, so i found the ubuntu wiki helpful, thats where i was getting the info to help you from
<vibhav> <jheyes> It did not work well with me
<KM0201> jheyes: no, i just recommend you always be prepared BEFORE upgrading.. so if something happens... you won't cry for days over lost data when you have to reinstall
<vibhav> <jheyes> A fresh install is better
<drMike> how can I restore all databases into mysql from one that was backed up via: mysqldump -A --add-drop-table -u root | gzip > $OUTFILE
<jheyes> KM0201: you mean do a backup first?
<boot> u need java version Version 6 Update 25
<vibhav> <jheyes> yes
<boot> then it will work in windows
<KM0201> jheyes: i mean if you have important data on the machine, yes, back it up befor eupgrading
 * KM0201 thought that was computer 101
<vibhav> <jheyes> A fresh install has less chances of failure
<jheyes> vibhav: okay i will back it up first
<jheyes> thanks for the warning everyone!
<KM0201> jheyes: but i do agree vibhav i always clean install.. i've not "upgraded" linux in 10yrs
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: you'd be suprised how many have "important" data but zero backup
<jheyes> KM0201: it is tempting to click that upgrade button though :)
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: lol. it's obviously very "important"..lol
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: exactly..people love learning the hard way
<Browser> Hi
<vibhav> <KM0201> A fresh install always gives you that "new computer feeling"
<KM0201> jheyes: well, gotta use common sense.. remember, all computer problems start w/ the bozo pounding on the keys... :0
<jheyes> KM0201: what are you running?
<dasfefg> hi
<KM0201> jheyes: lubuntu right now... i might switch back to debian, but i'm kinda digging lubuntu righ tnow
<jheyes> KM0201: cool
<agronholm> boot: fails here on firefox 4.0.1 with java 6 update 25
<jheyes> KM0201: i'm on kubuntu 64-bit...
<jheyes> KM0201: everything is working nicely so i don't want to ruin my setup by upgrading to 11.04
<boot> but on my side in windows site is working perfectly but in ubuntu not
<KM0201> jheyes: well, it really doesn't amtter what you're upgrading, if its linux or windows, or DOS.. you shoudl always backup prior to doing it
<agronholm> boot: I cannot fix the site for you -- try any other site and you will see that javascript is enabled and working fine
<KM0201> boot: can you providce a link?
<agronholm> KM0201: http://edudel.nic.in/mis/MisAdmin/frmMisLogin.aspx
<boot> yes
<KM0201> boot: well, i get a User ID/Password screen.. but that does little good to check the problem
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: loads here in Windows + Chrome
<agronholm> KM0201: try any combination
<boot> in internet explorer 8 the site is alo working perfectly ok
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: Java Script Disabled on your browser. Please Enable it.
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: so it doesn't work on chrome after all?
<KM0201> agronholm: yup, thats what i got
<champ__> Hello everybody. I am running ubuntu 10.10 with restricted exras installed. my problem is i am unable play videos apple.com,etc
<boot> can u also check the site in internet explorer
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: is that what you get? I'm on Chrome here
<boot> ?
<mun> hi
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: yup, javascript disabled please enable
<agronholm> on any browser other than IE
<Jasonn> champ__: Do you have flash player installed?
<ActionParsnip> champ__: add the medibuntu ppa and install w32codecs (I assume 32bit OS)
<mun> if i've changed my ubuntu one password, how do i change it on my desktop? i can't seem to find a way to logout in the preferences.
<champ__> Jasonn:yes
<KM0201> you really shouldn't need medibuntu anymore, but it works just as well..
<Jasonn> champ__: Is it enabled??
<boot> i check again only in internet explorer site is working
<KM0201> boot: hold on
<agronholm> boot: that's what I thought too
<champ__> <Jasonn> yes
<boot> i don't know what the problem
<agronholm> boot: I already explained what the problem is
<agronholm> did you miss that line?
<Jasonn> champ__: And you are sure you dont have more than one flahs "player" installed?
<boot> so whyt site is working in internet explorer
<boot> internet explorer 8?
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: check with: http://www.isjavascriptenabled.com/
<champ__> Jasonn: how do i check it ?..
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: not my problem...I'm helping boot out here
<KM0201> boot: hold on a second.. jeez.. learn a little patience
<Jasonn> champ__: go on the browser and type this in in the addr bar: about:plugins
<agronholm> boot: because internet explorer works case insensitively with document.getElementById()
<boot> ok
<agronholm> the others do not
<boot> so the main is with site
<agronholm> main what?
<champ__> Jasonn: it shows a list..
<Jasonn> champ__: Yeah, look for flash player, and make sure it is enabled
<boot> so the problem is with the site
<agronholm> boot: yes, like I told you already.
<agronholm> I don't understand why people use Internet Explorer so much in India
<agronholm> and China too
<Jasonn> agronholm: Because there is a lot of people xD
<jatt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Internet-explorer-usage-data.svg
<agronholm> Jasonn: that has what to do with browser market share?
<boot> i am using firefox for more than 3years
<champ__> Jasonn: could u be more specific ?
<boot> but if the creator don't create the website supporting it
<KM0201> boot: has it worked previously with linux?
<agronholm> boot: yes but clearly that site was only tested with IE
<boot> what can a normal user do
<agronholm> boot: nothing really
<Jasonn> agronholm: Yes, because many people dont bother installing another one
<literally_barry> Hey all, just got a quick question about the Ubuntu 11.04 installation process?
<boot> i am using firefox for more than 3 years
<agronholm> yeah we heard you the first time
<literally_barry> I've booted into the Live CD, and run the "Install Ubuntu" icon on the desktop.
<Jasonn> !enter literally_barry
<Jasonn> !enter | literally_barry
<ubottu> literally_barry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<literally_barry> It gets to the page where it says "Preparing Ubuntu installation" page, I click next, and nothing happens. grub-mount maxes the CPU (see here: http://i.imgur.com/CmLxd.png) and I've been sitting here about 15 minutes waiting for some progress. Any suggestions?
<vibhav> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sec_goat> I am currently using Lubuntu 10.10 if I click upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 does that change what ever makes Lubuntu more light weight?
<Jasonn> sec_goat: This is the Ubuntu channel, we dont support Lubuntu
<KM0201> sec_goat: no, it upgrades you to lubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> literally_barry: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<sec_goat> Jasonn: my bad, I did realize there was a difference
<boot> and how to enable root
<boot> ?
<Lopyshok> people hi how i can open TCP and UDP port 6112 for play dota ;)
<Jasonn> sec_goat: Nah, its alright mate, its just made by a different comany
<literally_barry> Yeah, I've checked, the torrent also did re-checking, and it matched.
<literally_barry> boot: you only need to set a password for root to enable it (iirc) like this: sudo passwd root
<ActionParsnip> literally_barry: ok and are you using CD or USB to install?
<KM0201> boot: ubuntu doesn't use root
<KM0201> !sudo | boot
<ubottu> boot: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sec_goat> jasonn: i guess thats where I am confused, I really can't tell the difference, except it works better on this POS laptop
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | literally_barry
<ubottu> literally_barry: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<literally_barry> ActionParsnip: I am using a CD.
<boot> ok
<Lopyshok> people hi how i can open TCP and UDP port 6112 for play dota ;)
<KM0201> boot: is this your first venture into linux?
<boot> and can i browse my windows partition from ubuntu
<boot> yes KM0201
<KM0201> boot: most of the time, yes.
<EClaesson> In 10.10 which i ran until about now, dropbox showed an icon in the top right of my screen which showed its status and had a drop down menu. Now in Narval, i don't know how to get it there. In 10.10 the icon automatically appeared when i started dropbox.
<ActionParsnip> literally_barry: DON'T tell people how to mess up their systems with root passwords and such in future
<Jasonn> Lopyshok: On your Ubuntu machine
<Jasonn> ?
<literally_barry> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I wasn't fully aware of the rules here.
<ActionParsnip> literally_barry: did you burn the CD as slowly as you were allowed?
<ActionParsnip> literally_barry: did you make the CD chec itself for defects once the boot starts?
<boot> and how to install ati 5770 drivers
<literally_barry> ActionParsnip: I did not. I'm going to let this idle, return to another system and do that. Cheers for the help. I'll be back if I don't have any success. =P
<ActionParsnip> literally_barry: did you test your RAM?
<literally_barry> ActionParsnip: RAM is tested, it's ECC. This system is only about a month old.
<KM0201> boot: ati can be tricky
<boot> as i dowloaded the latest drivers of ati 5770
<pagz> whois pagz
<boot> but it is not installing
<literally_barry> I'm going to re-burn slower. Thanks for the advice ActionParsnip.
<ezrafree> how should i upgrade to the latest ubuntu?
<dupondje> rsnapshot       ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<KM0201> !upgrade | ezrafree
<ubottu> ezrafree: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ezrafree> thank you
<ActionParsnip> ezrafree: you can only upgrade from Maverick, otherwise you will need to upgrade to the intermittent releases to get there
<dupondje> rsnapshot       ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL => If I have this in sudoers, rsnapshot should be able to run sudo command without giving the password right ?
<boot> but when i enable the restricted drivers ati 5770 it is working and enabled
<g4> after doing an upgrade, emerald doesn't seem to work and I'm missing window decoration. Any advice on how to add window decoration again?
<boot> is this driver is as good as the driver available on ati site?
<tbf> is it somehow possible to directly view the patches ubuntu applies to some package? e.g. there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/qt4-x11/
<KM0201> boot: the drive in additional drivers, should work fine i would think (at least it does w/ nvidia)
<ThinkT510> boot: its recommended you stick to what ubuntu provides
<boot> ok
<AFD> Anyone mind helping me with a repo problem I have?
<celthunder> boot: open source drivers for ati are better than catalsyt for 9/10 things
<AFD> I get 404 errors for what appear to be legit repos when performing an apt-get update
<boot> ok
<slide> Is there a channel for Unity?
<g4> it seems to be that compiz has lost all the setting. Is it possible to revert compiz to default settins?
<ThinkT510> !unity | slide
<ubottu> slide: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<celthunder> b 21
<AFD> any help re:repos pls...
<madradavid> #ubuntu
<madradavid> help
<madradavid> :help
<celthunder> madradavid: you're here...whats the problem
<uwex> madradavid: its "/help"
<Anax192> Hello, people. I'm really sorry for just barging in here and writing like this. I'm kinda short with time and need a little help. Is there anyone available? Again, sorry for no introduction or anything. Oh, and if I have broken any rule by writing like this, sorry about that, too.
<celthunder> Anax192: whats the prolem
<celthunder> problem
<ActionParsnip> Anax192: instead of writing all that you could have just asked...
<madradavid> thanks umex
<red2kic> When you assign a new launcher on gnome-panel, where is the file stored? I know it's in ~/ -- but I can't remember/find it.
<tasslehoff> is ~/.Xmodmap used by Ubuntu?
<Anax192> Well, my dad started updating his Ubuntu 8.10, and he interrupted the update while it was upgrading components, I think. I'm not sure. Now he can't boot up. It just stops at the Ubuntu flash screen with four orange dots underneath it.
<madradavid> JOIN #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Anax192: boot to root recovery and run: apt-get -f install
<red2kic> madradavid: Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AFD> help apt-get
<uwex> madradavid: every command starts with "/"
<ezrafree> can Compiz be used in 11.04 with GNOME?
<Anax192> I'm sorry, can you just explain what root recovery is? Do I choose that from that list that appears every time I start up my computer?
<madradavid> USERLIST
<knightstalker> Hello,I've tried to install gnome shell on 11.04(Yeah,I know that was experimental),and now when I try to login the monitor will go black for a second and then I am back to login page(Well,I tried removing gnome-shell),I could however,use recovery mode to startx into root's KDE
<madradavid> userlist
<knightstalker> however,the same method doesn't work for my regular user and KDE will not load
<AFD> can anyone help with my repo 404 errors please
<tatzenblogde> Anax192, the Recovery Mode is a special mode to boot ubuntu in a special mode where you have a root-shell
<celthunder> Anax192: boot to init 1 (add a 1 to the end of the kernel line in grub)
<rafi_> Hi friends
<ActionParsnip> Anax192: reboot and press ESC when grub starts to load, then select recovery mode, then select root
<Kingsy101> I am assuming my ubuntu pc is using dhcp.. however in /etc/network/interfaces there is only two lines --> auto lo      iface lo inet loopback        shouldnt there be another two lines regarding eth0 and dhcp ?
<ojii> is there a way to change the shortcuts in the launcher? I won't ever need "view photos", so I'd like to replace it with something that is useful to me
<Kingsy101> i.e am I looking in the wrong file ?
<itguru> Can anyone recommend a good offline blog editor to use in? I'm trying to go Ubuntu exclusively for my social media needs :)
<Anax192> Ok, thanks a lot people! I'll try! :)
<rafi_> I have a problem with nvidia proprietary drivers with ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: not if you want network manager to manage the interface
<rafi_> All of the functions keys work(fn)
<champ__> cannot play apple .com videos
<ActionParsnip> champ__: did you get the plugins installed ok?
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - so what would you advise is the easiest way to get it on a static ip ?
<celthunder> rafi_: that's a problem?
<champ__> ActionParsnip:which ?
<Giles> what package contains unity_support_test?
<feAR`> the thing is that, after i created raid device on /boot, it now says raid device
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: you can set it in network manager if you want, if it will forever be on static IP then you can use the interfaces file
<rafi_> but brigthness fn key doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> champ__: the ones from the medibuntu repo, like I told you earlier
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - ok I will try..
<champ__> ActionParsnip:wait checking .....
<rafi_> Could you please help me?
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy101: it will make the OS boot faster (not have to start network manager) and the OS run lighter (no network manager service running)
<Giles> Does anyone know  what package contains unity_support_test?
<elisa87> how can I run matlab2011 in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Giles: run:  dpkg -S unity_support_test
<champ__> ActionParsnip:si it safe ?
<champ__> ActionParsnip:is it safe ?
<ezrafree> can anyone tell me if Compiz be used in 11.04 with GNOME?
<rafi_> celthunder: Could you please help me?
<ActionParsnip> champ__: yes
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | champ__
<ubottu> champ__: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest57288> Hi guys, got a wireless network problem with ubuntu 11.04 and a broadcom card
<Kingsy101> ActionParsnip - what is the difference between network and gateway ? when I am specifying them in the interfaces file ?
<Kingsy101> I cant see reference to either in a ifconfig
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<pauru> Hi all, whats up? :) guys i have a problem, when i plug in any external storage USB when i want to remove it i press safely remove but after a while the window pops up again and i have to remove it again in order to stop working, why? does anyone know what is happening?
<celthunder> Kingsy101: network is  your subnet gateway is your way out of the network (usually your router)
<Kingsy101> celthunder - how do I find out my subnet ?
<KM0201> Guest57288: di you know which broadcom chipset?   there's several
<celthunder> Kingsy101: you at home on a home network with stock settings it's likely 255.255.255.0
<rafi_> I just installed nvidia proprietary driver in ubuntu 11.04
<Guest57288> Yeah i just lost the info saying wichone, ill need to dig it up again 2sec
<Kingsy101> celthunder - I thought that was the subnet mask ?
<Kingsy101> sorry mask
<rafi_> but brigthness fn key doesn't work
<daemonkol123> hey anyone please help me
<Kingsy101> celthunder - so if thats the case what do I put for "mask" ?
<daemonkol123> quit
<stix> Hi guys. I want to grep something a match the word "Ring" followed by a whitespace. grep 'Ring\s' is not working. What should I use?
<KM0201> daemonkol123: state your question, if someone can answer your question, they will.
<Guest57288> BCM4313
<champ__> ActionParsnip:did this udo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<celthunder> Kingsy101: nvm sorry
<KM0201> Guest57288: are you sure its not an lp-phy ?
<jrib> stix: [:space:] (see "man grep")
<daemonkol123> i want to install gnome-terminal-3.0.1 to my backtrack 4
<daemonkol123> but how
<Guest57288> I wouldnt know how to tell
<KM0201> daemonkol123: you need to get help in backtrack support channels
<ThinkT510> !backtrack | daemonkol123
<ubottu> daemonkol123: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<KM0201> Guest57288: post exactly what  lspci | grep Broadcom            says
<daemonkol123> but how to get this channel
<KM0201> daemonkol123: "/join #backtrack-linux"
<jcmarini> my cd burner will recognise a blank cd but NOT a blank dvd... anyone know why not?
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me where I find out    network and gateway  for the interfaces file? I cant see mention of them in ifconfig...
<daemonkol123> k thanx
<AFD> I need help with my repos - getting 404 errors when performing apt-get update
<royerfa> hi
<cdavis> AFD: Are you using Natty?
<Guest57288> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<xskydevilx> How do I upgrade from Maverick to Natty using the CD?
<AFD> cddavis: I'm on 10.10
<jrib> !upgrade | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> xskydevilx: you must use the alternate cd for that
<AFD> cdavis: I'm on 10.10
<celthunder> Kingsy101: i'm doing too many things at once atm ignore me
<KM0201> Guest57288: ok... what have you done to try to get it to work?
<AFD> cdavis: Here is my output (I posted on askubuntu with no joy) http://askubuntu.com/questions/36115/repo-errors-when-doing-apt-get-update
<tjader> My numpad is misbehaving: it is sending weird key combinations instead of the expected ones
<ikonia> AFD: look at the errors, it's complaining about your external repos
<stix> jrib, thank you it worked :)
<tjader> It only happens after I log into X, VTs and GDM work fine
<ikonia> AFD: you've got a ton of external repos in there that are nothing to do with official ubuntu repos
<KM0201> Guest57288: what have you done to get that to work?
<AFD> ikonia: there are external repos yes, but the maverick/main Sources are getting 404 errors too
<Guest57288> KM0201: I wouldnt really know tbh, ive been around on forums and wiki pages trying to sort it out, driver compiling and stuff.
<ikonia> AFD: then your interenet connection / dns is not working
<cdavis> AFD: remove the repo for nilarimongard and then apt-get update
<KM0201> Guest57288: answer your PM
<tjader> Everything looks fine on gnome-keyboard-properties
<AFD> cdavis: I'll give that a go now - thanks
<Abhijit> duanedesign, ping
<AFD> ikonia: I believe my dns/network is fine... I can do everything else
<duanedesign> Abhijit: pong
<Abhijit> duanedesign, hey what do you use to tune violin?
<Abhijit> duanedesign, lingot is not useful.
<Abhijit> its pointer keeps chaning very freqently.
<pauru> Hi all, whats up? :) guys i have a problem, when i plug in any external storage USB when i want to remove it i press safely remove but after a while the window pops up again and i have to remove it again in order to stop working, why? does anyone know what is happening?
<andai> hw d y chnge the cbrd sttngs
<andai> hf th cys r gne!
<madsailor> Abhijit, you can change it's sampling rate under settings
<Abhijit> madsailor, i 'can' change. but i dont know what value i should to change to?
<andai> ny qbrd s fqt
<Tyred> Hey
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me where I find out    network and gateway  for the interfaces file? I cant see mention of them in ifconfig...
<AFD> cdavis: that seems to have cleared up all but one 404 error
<Garry> i still having problems with converting AVI.2MP2
<madsailor> Abhijit, under adjustments tab, calculation rate I think
<Abhijit> madsailor, ok
<Tyred> Having issues with ath9k on Xubuntu x86_64, Slow speeds
<AFD> cdavis: just the nightlies.videoland.org one is 404 now... I'll try removing the repo and re-adding
<Tyred> Can anyone help? :)
<AFD> cdavis: thanks for the help btw ;)
<Toiletbowl> guys hows the performance of 11.04?
<KM0201> Toiletbowl: well, unity is getting mixed reviews, but other than that.. it seems to run great to me
<wagnor> help, i've stopped apache server using /etc/init.d/apache2 stop , but the server is still standing - when i get onto 127.0.0.1 i still see "It works!" and port 80 is still taken. How can i check what occupies that port ?
<wagnor> i try netstat -a | grep 80 but i see no apache2 there - in fact i see nothing on that port
<andai> my keyboard  is completle
<jcmarini> is there any reason why a blank dvd is not recognised but a blank cd is?
<Abhijit> how to tune violin in linux?
<bindi> you don't have a dvd drive? :D
<viddy> wagnor: try grep http
<Tyred> Any help please?
<sipior> Tyred: easier if you just ask your question directly.
<andai> my keyboard  is completely messed  up, how do i reset layout
<Vishal_> I got an issue with the new ubuntu... I can't get into the gui. The new bar on the left keeps blinking as if it's constantly reloading. Is this a known bug? Any body know of a fix?
<wagnor> viddy: it shows nothing
<champ__> ActionParsnip:installed win32codec from medi ubuntu rep. still no use . cannot play video sfrom apple.com.
<Tyred> sipior: I did do that, just didn't get any respos, anyway having issues with ath9k on Xubuntu x86_64, problem is slow speeds
<Abhijit> anyone expert using lingot?
<Abhijit> help
<Vishal_> anyway to revert my 11.04 upgrade back to 10.10??
<ActionParsnip> champ__: try: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: reinstall maverick
<tasslehoff> hm. I don't like that shotwell started creating a library from the Pictures folder even before I had told where I wanted it to look..
<champ__> ActionParsnip:gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> tasslehoff: the first dialogue had a tick box to add pictures from $HOME/Pictures   you must have missed that
<pauru> Ubuntu has become really crappy you know?
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: Could be. I'll delete the config dir and start over
<pauru> Man i miss the old distros
<Vishal_> it's becoming more like windows and mac... using up alot of resources..
<ActionParsnip> pauru: don't use it then, there are plenty of linux based distros around to choose from
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: use LXDE instead of gnome, uses very little then
<jatt> slackware is still around
<Vishal_> i'll check it out action.
<sipior> Tyred: yes, but what's the question. i mean, what qualifies as "slow speeds", what have you tried to fix the problem, &cet. "i'm having problems" doesn't give us much to go on, i'm afraid.
<ActionParsnip> could also try BSD
<Vishal_> i need gui for exam week. shiet...
<Vishal_> i shouldn't have upgraded yet...
<andai> pauru why
<sipior> Tyred: also, what wifi chipset are you using?
<Vishal_> something to do with my video settings... got an issue with loading up gnome properly.
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: you fixed something which wasnt broken
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: tried a clean install?
<tasslehoff> ActionParsnip: starting it again, it begins "updating library", though I haven't added any pictures. it doesn't show any pictures either, so I`m not sure what it is doing :)
<m13> OK, made oops on Ubuntu 11.4. I was playing with Compiz_config_manager to see if i could enable the cube.  Now the top of windows have gone, the left bar and super button don't work.
<wolf__> how can i start cam on pidgin
<pauru> ActionParsnip, you can't deny that its getting really crappy compared to the old ubuntu distros
<m13> What do i need to do to get functions back :(
<Vishal_> ActionParsnip i upgraded from 10.10... i don't wanna just clean install.. I got data on here.
<Vishal_> i'm trying to make that my last resort.
<wolf__> how can i start cam on pidgin
<Tyred> sipior: Alright, fair enough. I have an TP-LINK Wireless N Card, Currently is having issues. And Atheros AR5008
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: then use your backups...
<andai> pauru: define crappy :p
<hint> tv
<Garry> can anyone help me with converting media avi2mp3
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: if you use a seperate home partition its easier
<Vishal_> if only i configured those...
<pauru> i will w8
<m13> a
<m13> a
<m13> a
<m13> a
<m13> a
<FloodBot3> m13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vishal_> ActionParsnip u mean put a new clean install on a separate partition?
<naike> can anyone help me with 11.04?
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.04, but my PC crashed near the end of the installing new packages section, and I try to boot back in, but I just get flahing lights on my keyboard, how can I complete teh upgrade or fix it?
<sipior> Tyred: which version of ubuntu are you running, by the way?
<m13> naike: what have you done?
<chandru_in> I have all permissions enabled on a file for all users. Yet when I try to cat the file as another user, it says 'permission denied'.
<eik3_de> I'm using the chromium-daily PPA and since the latest update (13.0.752.0) chromium can't connect to SSL sites with self-signed certificates anymore. When I click "proceed anyway" nothing happens. Any clues?
<ActionParsnip> Vishal_: no the same, wipe clean and reinstall, then restore backups
<naike> m13 I get the error: Unable to install GRUBB in dev-sda when installation is almost complete
<Tyred> sipior: It is not operating like it should be. Limited to a max of 25KB/s at max. I am running 11.04
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.04, but my PC crashed near the end of the installing new packages section, and I try to boot back in, but I just get flahing lights on my keyboard, how can I complete teh upgrade or fix it?
<m13> naike: not my bag..
<naike> m13: ok :(
<naike> Anyone else know the solutionf or this error: Unable to install GRUBB in dev-sda
<Lcawte> Anyone?
<naike> lcawte we ened to know what caused the error
<Vishal_> ActionParsnip i'll try what you're saying... i have no backups setup though...
<Lcawte> naike: and how can I tell you that?
<Vishal_> ActionParsnip does ubuntu have a backup process in the installation?
<Crazy> hello everyone
<sipior> Tyred: perhaps this is useful: http://www.qbie.com/?p=431
<naike> no idea lol :s are there any logs or something i never used ubuntu for more than 10 mins
<sipior> Tyred: looks like a more recent driver might solve the problem for you.
<Crazy> my chrome can't open video
<naike> i hope you backed up your system, upgrades come with risks
<champ__> ActionParsnip:it says gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<Vishal_> naike :D I wish I was more responsible.
<Vishal_> lol
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.04, but my PC crashed near the end of the installing new packages section, and I try to boot back in, but I just get flahing lights on my keyboard, how can I complete teh upgrade or fix it?
<ActionParsnip> champ__: you said earlier, and I saw earlier
<zvacet> naike: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD and see if it helps
<Tyred> sipior: Yea, was thinking of same. I have tried disabling power management incase that was effecting it but unfortunately no dice...
<thien> I create a launcher for a shell script file. How to make it run silently - without the box "Do you want to run..." (Run in Terminal/ Display/ Cancel/Run)
<pauru> More and more people are having problems with the 3 latest ubuntu releases, and i am one of those. i have seen so many bugs in these last releases that i felt like i would jump out of the window xD
<naike> zvacet: thanks
<Vishal_> Lcawte, u and I are on the same boat!
<champ__> ActionParsnip:sorry
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.04, but my PC crashed near the end of the installing new packages section, and I try to boot back in, but I just get flahing lights on my keyboard, how can I complete teh upgrade or fix it? Syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602225/
<Vishal_> I bet there have been a ton of graphics related issues yea? With the whole unity thing and docky crap.
<sipior> Tyred: hopefully that page will have the drivers you need to get up and running at decent network speeds.
<biffsharp> yup sure has been alot of probs
<pauru> I really prefere the old ones like i.ibex and seems like i will change distro again. i loved ubuntu and i still love it but it gets really crappy
<Tyred> sipior: Yea, just read it hehe... Was just about to attempt that after researching it myself, Thanks
<Vishal_> pauru what distro u gonna try?
<Dr_Willis> thien:  make sure your script is executable, and has a proper #!/bin/bash (or whatever is needed) line at the start?
<antihero> What are the primary mirror sites for the UK?
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.04, but my PC crashed near the end of the installing new packages section, and I try to boot back in, but I just get flahing lights on my keyboard, how can I complete teh upgrade or fix it? Syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602225/
<antihero> gb.archive or gb.releases?
<ActionParsnip> pauru: what is your issue with it?
<naike> zvacet: the ubuntu installer already performs those commands, I don't think that is the problem
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  flashikg caps lock/numpad light? thats not a good sign. Does a live cd work in the system?
<franciel> Hi
<pauru> Right now i have problems with my usb drives
<ActionParsnip> pauru: have you logged a bug?
<franciel> how i can reinstall the default profileof unity?
<pauru> when i plug in any external storage USB when i want to remove it i press safely remove but after a while the window pops up again and i have to remove it again in order to stop working, why? does anyone know what is happening?
<thien> Dr_Willis: it has #!/bin/sh and executable
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: scroll lock and caps lock, yes, I'm running the latest live CD I have (9.10) at the moment
<GeorgeJ> Hello, folks. I've just updated to 11.04 and kinda dislike Unity. I've installed gnome-shell, but now I'm having an issue with .ICEauthority, I have both chowned the file and chmodded it to 777. Still getting the error, what should I do next?
<franciel> !unity
<jjlee>  I just reinstalled my OS.  I'm using same home dir, OS release (ubuntu maverick), hardware -- only change is the disk I booted from.  Old install: kaffeine works fine, flashplayer-nonfree (Adobe Flash ns plugin) works fine.  New install: no sound from kaffeine, nor flashplayer-nonfree.  On new install, aplay -Dplughw:1,0 random.wav works.  On the old install, I believe I didn't need the -D argument.  On the new install, apl
<jjlee> ay hangs without that argument.
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<naike> i have my hdd partitioned in 3 primary partitions, and I want to install ubuntu on the unallocated space left
<Dr_Willis> thien:  instead of a launcher you could just make a soft link to it perhaps.
<naike> but i get this Unable to install GRUBB in dev-sda
<ActionParsnip> pauru: have you logged a bug?
<jjlee> So why no sound from kaffeine / flash player?  Where should I be looking?
<pauru> ActionParsnip, You mean if i have reported a bug?
<ActionParsnip> pauru: same thing, but have you?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: Any ideas then?
<thien> Dr_Willis: i make a link, but it show that box, too
<champ__> ActionParsnip:any help?
<jcmarini> my burner will burn cds but not dvds?
<ActionParsnip> champ__: dude, seriously. I have no further advice. Can't you take a hint?
<champ__> ActionParsnip:thank u
<naike> How does WUBI work? does it install ubuntu like if i would use a live cd or does it somehow install it as a simulation actually in windows or something?
<ActionParsnip> champ__: did't you pick that up at all when I wasn't replying to you??
<jjlee> jcmarini: what are you doing to try to burn DVDs?  What happened when you did that?
<pauru> ActionParsnip, nope
<Dr_Willis> thien:  sounds like more security stuff they put in.. sort of annoying.
<champ__> ActionParsnip:slow learner
<Dr_Willis> thien:  testing it with differnt extensions now.
<Lcawte> Hi, I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.04, but my PC crashed near the end of the installing new packages section, and I try to boot back in, but I just get flahing lights on my keyboard, how can I complete teh upgrade or fix it? Syslog: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/602225/ (Its scroll log and caps lock flashin)
<Crazy> can anyone help me??
<ActionParsnip> pauru: then how do you expect the developers to know there is an issue if you haven't told them?
<GeorgeJ> I'm having an issue with .ICEauthority, when logging into the gnome-shell it says it cannot update it. I've both chowned it to myself and chmodded it to 777. still nothing
<thien> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  if a live cd works. I would suggest backing up your impiorntant stuff and doing a clean install.
<Crazy> my chrome can't open video
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: seriously? Is there not another way?
<Crazy> who knows why??
<Dr_Willis> thien:  testing with script.sh vs script  and so on..  wonder if it does it with more then just bash scripts
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  its going to be very hard to tell what got messed up and take a lot of time.. and perhaps 40 min to do a reinstall..
<ActionParsnip> pauru: if people don't report bugs then things don't get fixed
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  the keyboard leds flashing is the kernel not loading, or some major crash going on.
<rach0> Crazy, open a chrome tab and type about:plugins. See if the flash plugin is located and loaded
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: There is now way I can back it up, I have the one disk, and I'm not messing with partitions and have LAMP running... is there not a way I can get the upgrader to finish?
<Flippo_> Hi ! After adding a user with useradd, is there a way to create the default folder ~/.kde or ~/.gnome ?
<jjlee> Lcawte: you don't have a backup already?
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  its going to be very hard to tell what needs upgraded now. You could try chrooting into the installed system and reruning the upgrade commands. but i wouldent put much faith in that working.
<Lcawte> jjlee: not of my stuff or anything on the server, no
<jjlee> Lcawte: that's unfortunate
<Crazy> rach0: it seems have nothing
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  You should of made backups befor you even started.
<ActionParsnip> Flippo_: when they log in it will be made
<Flippo_> I want to do it before they log in ActionParsnip  :p
<pauru> ActionParsnip, Thats true, but why i haden't ha d these problems with other distros?
<Crazy> rach0: it is blank
<jcmarini> jjlee: braseo and gnome burner give message; no media when i put blank dvd in
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  You could try live cd and chroot in, and rerun update manager.  but ive no idea if that can work.
<Crazy> rach0: how did it happen?
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: I don't have the disk space or the knowledge to play around with partitions, I would backup if I could.
<pauru> Anyway, i'll change because i need a realtime kernel so ubuntu won't do for me anyway
<jjlee> Lcawte: get that knowledge
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  not like its really hard to plug in a extranal usb hard drive and copy imporntant files over.. thats about all the backup i do.. or use the UbuntuOne stuff for a few things.
<graunjalj> hello , im goingo to do a home server and i like to know opinions , who is better debian or ubuntu server ?
<Dr_Willis> graunjalj:  totally depends on what the server is doing. I imagine both will do most of what you need fine.
<pauru> I will always love it as it was the distro that started my Linux Journey :)
<joakim_> Hey guys. I'm having a problem when trying to use the update manager for 11.04.
<joakim_> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/deluge-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: Not everyone has money to spare on the latest gadgets, and Ubuntu One is no where near big enough quota
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  now you got some tough decisions ahead.
<Dr_Willis> USB hd is a latest gadget? heh..
<m_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<graunjalj> okey , tx Dr_Willis
<rach0> Crazy, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and then "sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<zvacet> joakim_: disable all third party repos before upgrade
<rach0> Crazy, then restart Chromium
<jjlee> Lcawte: do you have actual data on there (databases, files), or just configuration?
<Crazy> rach0: ok,let me have a try
<Lcawte> jjlee: on my disk? Databases, files and configuration
<Lcawte> Dr_Willis: I have chrooted, now what command do you reckon
<Dr_Willis> Lcawte:  whatever commands the update-manager needed.. i rarely use updates. i do clean installs mostly
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jcmarini> jjlee: do some blank dvds just not get recognised because of some reason in manufacture?
<pauru> joakim, if you want to post outputs of a terminal etc it would be  a good idea to use pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip> rach0: could symlink instead, saves space ;)
<madPJKfan> hi - have a bug in Empathy - won't let me add new contacts - this is a known bug, there doesn't seem to be a fix - just wondering if anyone knows how to manually add a contact - been trawling thru directories, can't seem to find a config file for this stuff...
<joakim_> zvacet: thanks :)
<jjlee> Lcawte: sounds like you have access to your files?  Back them up now.
<zvacet> joakim_:np
<shomon> hi, where can I get pdf2swf? on ubuntu 10.10 that is
<vak> How to get Eclipse and its icon pinned to Launcher in Ubuntu 11 Unity?
<shomon> is it in a package?
<Lcawte> jjlee: I can't, I don't have the storage space or the knowledge of safely playing with partitions, I've already said
<jjlee> Lcawte: no playing with partitions is needed.  Just back up *your* data -- not the whole OS
<ActionParsnip> vak: run it, when it appears in the bar, right click it and select 'keep in launcher'
<Dr_Willis> vak:  ive seen that asked by a few other people in here. Not seen a good answer. Perhaps check/ask on the http://askubuntu.com site.
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking eclipse had issues with that. because of how it had a lauincher that launxched other scripts.. or somthing liek that. :)
<jjlee> Lcawte: if you don't have *any* other storage (CD-R?), get a gmail account, tar it up, and mail it to yourself, or something
<Lcawte> jjlee: do you expect me to go through and grab all the config files, my photos, my databases and everything? I don't have the space to do that
<vak> ActionParsnip: No, it doesn't work any well -- 1. after the logoff-login it disappears. 2. I can't assign the correct icon (the question mark is shown instead)
<vak> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<c4pt> hi i was wondering if someone could help me with compiz fusion desktop effects with ubuntu natty 11.04 ive tried to use a workaround from a few different sites but i am still stuck with the problem of compiz not working right by either crashing or not working properly (i am currently using ubuntu classic instead of unity)
<naike> Unable to install GRUBB in dev-sda  help me cant install 11.04
<Dr_Willis> vak:  searching tha site now.. not seeing an answer.  You may want to post the question.
<jjlee> Lcawte: If *you* don't expect yourself to do that, you're likely to eventually lose all of those things
<GeorgeJ> Unity is bad.
<c4pt> GeorgeJ, lol yeah
<Dr_Willis> GeorgeJ:  demand a refund.
 * Dr_Willis wonders if we need a #ubuntu-complaints channel.
<pauru> Lcawte, You have to get a big external drive, this thing will save you many times and its a must
<GeorgeJ> I'm not making a complaint, just a remark.
<ojii> how do I change the language of my login screen?
<blackbit> Lcawte: Thats not good. We are talking about an ubuntu problem I guess, but make your first priority to backup your data as IF your hardware should fail for whatever reason, your data would be lost anyway. This applies to Windows, to Linux and to every other Os.
<bazhang> GeorgeJ, any support issues?
<abhinav_singh> is there any charting tool for ubuntu which read the excel files and chart time..openoffice chart interface is not good as compared to mac office and windows
<Dr_Willis> Hard drives - i find - are the weakest part of the hardware  these days.   They seem to get worse every year.. but they are getting much more denser and compelx i guess.. and cheaper.
<vak> Dr_Willis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35625/how-do-i-make-unity-remember-which-applications-are-in-the-launcher
<duanedesign> 5~5/8
<dd214> is there a way in 11.04 to disable Unity?  It appears to be causing problems with my VMWare Workstation
<ojii> dd214, yes
<GeorgeJ> Not related to Unity, no. Unity works just fine
<Dr_Willis> vak:  it does work with otehr apps? just not Eclipse?
<ojii> dd214, on login you can select whether to boot into unity or plain old gnome
<pauru> ojii go to system/Administration/language  support
<Lcawte> blackbit: I am planning to additional drives to start backing stuff up when I get some money in, but I can't do that yet
<GeorgeJ> I've had some problems installing gnome-shell, but I think I've fixed it now
<ojii> pauru, I did, but the language i chose there is not the one showing up on login
<dd214> ojii,  As of today, that menu at the bottom of the login screen is no longer available to me
<c4pt> can anyone point me somewhere , where i can get compiz fusion working properly with ubuntu classic on 11.04 ?
<m4k> how do I connect with windows pc with its name from ubuntu
<ojii> pauru, my language after login is English (as it should be), but in login it's Japanese
<ojii> dd214, oh, you can change the default in the login screen settings though
<ramshot> Heya, 11.04 seems great but I'm flipping out because I can't find where to change the shift-alt-up shortcut, which is basically "expo for current workspace only"
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  on the login screen. i thought ther ewas a 'classic' and 'classic without effects' (or was it with effects?)  You do have the proper 3d drivers installed?
<ActionParsnip> m4k: can you expand on "connect"
<ramshot> Anyone know where I can change it, if anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> ramshot:  it would be a setting in the CCSM tool.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Crazy> rach0: it didn't work...
<vak> Dr_Willis: with applications that are installed with Ubuntu it works fine.
<dd214> ojii, once I've logged in, where can I disable Unity?
<ramshot> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I have that, but I can't find it anywhere. I can only find the super+w one under the expo plugin, but that does expo for all apps.
<pauru> ojii there is a small box which says Apply system wide, did you push that? xD
<champ__> running ubuntu 10.10 with restricted extras amd medi ubuntu win32codec installed . problem is i cannot paly videos from apple .com
<jcmarini> why is a blank dvd not showing on desktop but cd is ok?
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, yes i am using ubuntu classic (the one with effects) and the nvidia binary driver from nvidia (with the module recompiled for the current 11.04 kernel)
<hamnegga> you need to install the plugins packages for compiz
<ActionParsnip> dd214: log in to gnome classic and it won't load
<Dr_Willis> vak:  So you may want to post a eclipse specifc question. I think its how eclipse sets up its env. and launches thats teh issue.
<vak> Dr_Willis: in contrast, Eclipse was just a unpack-and-go java application
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, but when i enable compiz it doesnt run properly or it crashes
<GeorgeJ> Oh, I'm still having problems with my .ICEauthority file after installing the gnome-shell. I've chowned it to myself and also chmodded it to 777. It still complains that the file cannot be updated. Deleting it does not work either. What could I do next?
<hamnegga> anyone here use pyrit with the latest available kernel?
<m4k> ActionParsnip: actually My  SVN server is on windows machine I'm not able to checkout with pc name, and the network is using DHCP
<dd214> ActionParsnip how do I do that?
<Crazy> rach0: it says my shockwave flash has collapse
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, or i get a skewed desktop
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  interesting. Im using nvidia drivers from the repos. I had the compiz stuff with no changes needed I think.
<zvacet> dd214: under sessionchoose ubunut classic
<ActionParsnip> dd214: login screen, click your username then select gnome classic frmo drop down
<smartux> any software that mimics a marker board?
<hamnegga> Dr_Willis, man up and use the real nvidia drivers
<champ__> running ubuntu 10.10 with restricted extras amd medi ubuntu win32codec installed . problem is i cannot paly videos from apple .com
<ShawnRisk> I am using 11.04 and there are a few adjustments I want to make but can't figure out how.  First how do I remove the dock on the left side, and leave just which windows are open?
<ActionParsnip> smartux: gpaint maybe
<Dr_Willis> hamnegga:  i dont need to for my 6150SE in this box..
<hamnegga> download mplayer plugin for firefox ShawnRisk
<ActionParsnip> ShawnRisk: log off and log into gnome classic
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, did you install 11.04 clean or did you run a dist-upgrade from update-manager -d ?
<dd214> I guess no one read where I stated that menu "Does Not" display from my login screen
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  i almost always do clean installs.
<dd214> is there an alternative to Disabling Unity "Other than the login screen"?
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  so these are clean
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, this is on a dist-upgrade (-d)
<blackbit> dd214, first selet a user
<rach0> Crazy, does it loads other plugins?
<blackbit> dd214: then menu should appear, as long as the password box appear
<Dr_Willis> dd214:  start a differnt window manager via editing your .dmrc perhaps. :)
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, on the alpha 3 compiz was working
<sata> how to install ati 5770 dribers in ubuntu 11.0.4
<sata> ?
<dd214> blackbit, thnx will verify
<zvacet> dd2
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  i even do clean reinstalls from beta. Just to keep things cleaner.
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, i reinstalled to 10.10 and now 11.04 final came out and i ran dist-upgrade compiz broke after the install
<champ__> running ubuntu 10.10 with restricted extras amd medi ubuntu win32codec installed . problem is i cannot play videos from apple .com
<blackbit> dd214: It will work ;)
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, any suggestions? :/
<sata> about:startpage]
<ShawnRisk> ActionParsnip: I can't do this with the current one?
<sata> ?
<zvacet> dd214: so you have no choice on login screen
<sata> the driver is not installing
<sata> any help
<sata> ?
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  not really. Ive had no issues with the drivers. or compiz here.
<hamnegga> c4pt did compiz really break or did you not have a startup item for it anymore, like compiz.real --replace
<blackbit> zvacet, the menu in wich you can choose gnome or unity appear only when you select a user from the list...
<rach0> Crazy, open a terminal and type -> chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<c4pt> hamnegga, like i said compiz broke even with the startup item i made compiz --replace & in startup
<hamnegga> strange, even with driver workingn still
<Azize> Hello, witch package is necessary to install to enable personal file sharing?
<ActionParsnip> Azize: samba
<c4pt> hamnegga, i tried pulling all the compiz packages out and reinstalling them i get a skewed desktop or it panics or i get strange effects that its not supposed to do (abnormal activity from it that is a pita)
<gaurav_help> pen drive is getting disconnect when i put in my system ubuntu 10.10
<zvacet> blackbit: ok but he is telling there is no such thing
<blackbit> zvacet: wait for he to report back ;)
<Dr_Willis> c4pt:  clarify what you mean by Skewed.
<zvacet> blackbit: and that is strange
<ojii> pauru, yep, several times
<Azize> I already installed samba and smbfs packages, but chackbox still disabled.
<c4pt> hamnegga, and i dont really feel like going back to ubuntu 10.10 (since downgrading means really a clean install) i rather keep moving forward instead of backwards
<hamnegga> c4pt, I would try recompiling my driver manually, since you probably are using a different one with an updated kernel
<champ__> running ubuntu 10.10 with restricted extras amd medi ubuntu win32codec installed . problem is i cannot play videos from apple .com
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, like on terminal the top of the menu bar disappears and i cant move the window or it rips icons out of firefox making it a major pita to use
<champ__> help
<hamnegga> champ__ you were the one I meant to say download mplayer plugin for firefox
<Flippo_> Hi ! After adding a user with useradd, is there a way to create the default folder ~/.kde or ~/.gnome (before they log in) ?
<Crazy> rach0: i typed chromium-browser --enable-plugins in the terminal ,it opens another chrome windows
<hamnegga> mkdri
<pauru> ojii, damn...maybe its a bug then xD
<hamnegga> mkdir I mean
<rach0> Crazy, yes it does, now in the new window can you run flash videos?
<ojii> pauru, also some shell commands (eg mysql/postgres) show Japanese UI
<pauru> ojii thats cool xD
<ojii> pauru, it is, and most of the time I don't mind
<Crazy> rach0: sorry ,it can't ...
<adzy> hello all
<ojii> pauru, but when other people try to do shit on my machine they're usually a bit confused
<zvacet> Flippo_:  I don't know what are you need it for because every user make his home folder
<pauru> ojii nice ;)
<bazhang> ojii, no cursing
<c4pt> Dr_Willis, hamnegga i had it working for a moment a few hours ago when i made  a new user account but when i enabled composite and opengl in compizconfig-settings-manager it broke again
<ojii> bazhang, oh, sorry
<janolap1> Hi everybody, I have a problem with one of my ubuntu 8.04 server. Someone has done something (maybe she has delete a file) and now the server doesn't boot, showing the error : grub loading please wait error 15. And the server is configurated with LVM. I have booted with rescueCD but don't know what to do. Can you help me, please ?
<ojii> pauru, I probably should just look at it as a security "feature" ;-)
<Crazy> rach0: it also says the plugin of shackwave flash is collapse
<pauru> ojii ;)
<Dr_Willis> janolap1:  some user with sudo rights has accidently deleted some system files?, are you sure of this?
<hamnegga> yeah, your just enabling a plugin that it can't handle c4pt, you need to find out how to clear your plugin selections or remove, purge your compiz packages and replace
<GeorgeJ> I'm getting an error when trying to login, "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/gjiglau/.ICEauthority". How could I fix this?
<chingwa> hey, can any one help me on how to download ubuntu packages
<ojii> chingwa, what's the problem?
<janolap1> Dr_Willis : I really don't know what the user with sudo did (and she's not here until thursday).
<ojii> is there a way to change the shortcuts in the launcher? I won't ever need "view photos", so I'd like to replace it with something that is useful to me
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: run:   sudo chown gjiglau:gjiglau /home/gjiglau/.ICEauthority
<zvacet> chingwa: you don't have internet on Ubuntu comp
<GeorgeJ> janolap1: try checking out .bash_history in her home folder
<adzy>  anyone know how to remote control my server? its only got windows 2008 and i want ubuntu server edition on it but i dont have a screen
<lemorek> i try to upgrade ubuntu 10.10-11.04, and python2.7-minimal could not be upgraded because "E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed". i only change maverick to natty in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Crazy> rach0: now what can i do?
<Dr_Willis> actually dosent sudo have some sort of logging feature to show all sudo-ran commands?
<janolap1> GeorgeJ : I would like to, but I don't know how to mount lvm volume in rescue CD... I did lvm and lvdisplay
<ikonia> lemorek: that's your problem then
<milen8204> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /home
<milen8204> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6,
<milen8204>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<milen8204>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<milen8204>        dmesg | tail  or so
<GeorgeJ> ActionParsnip: That doesn't solve the issue, nor did chmod 777, nor deleting the file. I should mention that I've just installed gnome-shell after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<FloodBot3> milen8204: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhinav_singh> hello guys..hows the 11.04....did any one try?
<ActionParsnip> lemorek: that's not how you upgrade
<shomon> can I get pdf2swf on ubuntu 10.10 within an apt package?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | lemorek
<ubottu> lemorek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> lemorek: that's not how you upgrade
<bazhang> abhinav_singh, yes
<Dr_Willis> adzy:  you can ssh into a server and controll it that way. or set up vnc/freenx/other things
<ikonia> abhinav_singh: it's fine
<smartux> is kde more powerful than gnome?
<hamnegga> why does everyone insist on attempting to upgrade instead of reinstalling, your bound for trouble
<ikonia> no
<Dr_Willis> smartux:  more flexiable and configurable..
<zvacet> lemorek: and you didn't update maverick before upgrade?
<lemorek> ok, so i revert to maverick, and use the synaptic
<bazhang> smartux, #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<adzy> Dr_Willis, what do i need to ssh?
<Dr_Willis> smartux:  also easier to get lost in. :)
<c4pt> hamnegga, bbiab
<abhinav_singh> bazhang ikonia are you using ubuntu for development purpose?
<jcmarini> blank dvd not showing- but cd is-why?
<Dr_Willis> adzy:  a ssh server. and know how - of how to use ssh.
<ActionParsnip> smartux: no, its equally powerful
<hamnegga> bbiab?
<viks> udisks alternate in 9.04
<MagePsycho> hi guys..
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | adzy
<ubottu> adzy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MagePsycho> i am new to ubuntu
<lemorek> hamnegga: because it is proper way of using OS
<c4pt> hamnegga, cube and rotate cube are working but my open windows like xchat and terminal are missing the very top of the window like where you would grab with the mouse to move the window
<ActionParsnip> lemorek: if you upgrade in a bad way you will get issues, there is a method to upgrading
<ActionParsnip> shomon: is it not in the partner repo?
<adzy> Dr_Willis, thanks doc ;)
<lemorek> ActionParsnip: what method ?
<shomon> sorry ActionParsnip I wouldn't know... I'm just looking at http://designbye.wordpress.com/2010/02/23/installing-swftools-and-pdf2swf-on-ubuntu-linux/
<hamnegga> you need to enable window decoration plugin c4pt
<shomon> I did sudo apt-get install swftools and it found nothing
<c4pt> hamnegga, thanks
<c4pt> hamnegga, now the top of the window is back but i cant physically move the windows around
<MagePsycho> ubuntu official site?
<bazhang> MagePsycho, www.ubuntu.com
<janolap1> GeorgeJ : Can you help me to mount lvm to access files ?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | lemorek
<ubottu> lemorek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hamnegga> c4pt think a little, move windows plugin maybe?
<Dr_Willis> weird that all those plugins are disabled..
<ActionParsnip> shomon: add the repo and you will be able to install it like any other app
<MagePsycho> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<chingwa> zvacent, I have internet. I fail to play mp3 files. When i try to search for some packages online, errors occur. What should I do?
<MagePsycho> so i need to download from that link: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<abhinav_singh> bazhang ikonia are you using ubuntu for development purpose?
<GeorgeJ> janolap1: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Mounting_a_Linux_LVM_volume.html
<MagePsycho> and make it bootable and install?
<milen8204> a little help whit that: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /home
<Azize> Is there any other package to be installed to enable personal file sharing. I installed samba and smbfs.
<hamnegga> Yeah, I only noticed it in my last install (having to re-enable all the plugins in compiz)
<milen8204> i cant mount it :(
<MagePsycho> i am new to ubuntu so
<Dr_Willis> MagePsycho:  you burn the iso to disk properly. and it will be bootable.
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shomon> thanks ActionParsnip
<janolap1> GeorgeJ : thank you ! I'll read it !
<MagePsycho> thanks
<milen8204> anyone can help ?
<c4pt> hamnegga, :( ?
<zvacet> chingwa: from ubunutu software center install ubuntu restricted extras
<hamnegga> c4pt:  what?
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  any error messages?
<MagePsycho> any pre-requisites for installing in Dell Studio 1569 ?
<c4pt> hamnegga, selecting move on the window doesnt help either (not in plugins but actually right clicking and selecting move)
<Dr_Willis> MagePsycho:  it sould work in most machines.. the cd is also a 'live cd' you can test befor you install
<rpk> I can't seem to connect to application servers hosted on my machine from other machines, however, I can connect from my machine to other machines.  any ideas?  I can ping remotely to my machine though.
<hamnegga> c4pt did you enable the move windows plugin?
<c4pt> hamnegga, i see it
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, yes wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<rpk> (worked on 10.10, broken when updated to 11.04)
<c4pt> hamnegga, yes makes sense
<milen8204> so on
<c4pt> hamnegga, lol
<GeorgeJ> janolap1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/how-can-i-mount-lvm-partition-in-ubuntu-569507/ might also help
<c4pt> hamnegga, thanx
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  thats the generic 'it failed' message
<hamnegga> may need to also select resize window, etc.
<ActionParsnip> rpk: what are you connecting to achieve? "connect" doesn't tell us much
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, sudo fdisk -l : /dev/sda1   *           1        6687    53709824   83  Linux
<milen8204> /dev/sda2            6687       60802   434674689    5  Extended
<milen8204> /dev/sda5            6687        7781     8787968   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<milen8204> /dev/sda6            7781       60802   425885696   83  Linux
<FloodBot3> milen8204: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c4pt> hamnegga, thank you
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  could be a bad/currupted filesystem also. fsck it perhaps.
<c4pt> hamnegga, ill bbl or bbiab
<rpk> ActionParsnip: trying to connect over java rmi, or to a weblogic application console (port 7001)
<hamnegga> rpk, maybe you need to setup port forwarding on your router
<c4pt> hamnegga, i appreciate it thank you!
<hamnegga> no problem
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, /dev/sda6            7781       60802   425885696   83  Linux
<rpk> hamnegga: it worked on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> rpk: can you telnet to the port from ubuntu? Can you ping the server system's IP?
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  try without the -t also.
<milen8204> Dr_Willis,  ok
<shomon> hmm ActionParsnip - sorry but what repository should I turn on? I'm in synaptic, trying to get swftools...
<chingwa> ojii, I cant play videos and audio files
<hamnegga> there are many different scenarios for that issue.  Are you trying a dns resolve?  Do you use dns services that need to be refreshed?  Maybe your public ip has changed, etc.
<marel> I've upgraded to 11.04, however I don't like the main toolbar being on the left, is there any way to change back to the old toolbar ?
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, i think I did it :D
<rpk> Actionparsnip: I can ping the server machine, yes
<c4pt> hamnegga, i knew compiz did desktop effects but i didnt realize it grabbed control of the entire desktop like that and if its a totally fresh config or a non working config; i didnt realize stuff like that had to be selected since i am used to installing enabling two or three things and usually leaving it the way it is
<ActionParsnip> marel: log off and log in to gnome classic
<bazhang> marel, choose classic at login window
<hamnegga> maybe you need to chown your apache directory or whatever service your running
<mikeatvillage> I have dual boot (xubuntu & lubuntu) and want to swap the default in Grub2. I have tried a couple of Grub managers but can't get them to make the change... any recommendations?
<GeorgeJ> shomon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SWFTools
<ActionParsnip> rpk: can you telnet to the socket?
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, Could not open location 'file:///home/millen'
<shomon> thanks GeorgeJ
<rpk> ActionParsnip: just a sec, trying to find a vm that has telnet installed
<drMike> https://gist.github.com/951537
<ojii> chingwa, locally? try `sudo apt-get install smplayer`
<drMike> would line 7 work?
<drMike> this is a 10.04 LTS issue
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, if I reboot my PC may crash :D
<ojii> chingwa, do no videos work or only some?
<ActionParsnip> mikeatvillage: why do you have the OS installed twice, you can have lxde installed on xubuntu and choose lxde at login time
<drMike> most solutions I see are suggesting http://blog.roberthallam.org/2010/06/sshd-not-running-at-startup/
<drMike> start on filesystem and net-device-up IFACE=eth0
<mikeatvillage> ActionParsnip: I want the 2 OS to be completely separate.
<ActionParsnip> mikeatvillage: reasonable, ive seen folks do it, just wasnt sure you were aware :)
<janolap1> GeorgeJ : I think she did a recursive rm... too bad !
<gaurav_help> how i sniff usb traficc in ubuntu
<bazhang> gaurav_help, usb traffic?
<GeorgeJ> drMike: If you are having problems with SSH not starting at boot. Try checking if /etc/init.d/ssh is executable
<mikeatvillage> ActionParsnip: I wasn't actually aware :-)  But, what I've done is what I need for the moment.
<rpk> ActionParsnip: Can't telnet either
<gaurav_help> bazhang, like usbmon
<janolap1> GeorgesJ : There is nothing (or so few) in the system. Thank you for your help...
<drMike> GeorgeJ:  this is a standard bug for 10.04 I think
<GeorgeJ> janolap1: My suggestion would be to backup everything you have and do a complete reinstall
<drMike> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/216847
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 216847 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd will not start at boot if ListenAddress is set, because network interface is not yet up" [Low,Confirmed]
<GeorgeJ> drMike: SSH not starting? Doubtfull
<drMike> see link :)
<janolap1> GeorgesJ : I have to do this... but what a waste of time !
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, noting happend
<GeorgeJ> drMike: You could always listen on all interfaces and filter the interfaces you want out by using iptables
<hamnegga> you could just have the interface you want setup correctly in interfaces and then update-rc.d for networking
<drMike> hmm
<rpk> oh, and ActionParsnip, its only remotely, I can connect fine to services on the same pc
<Laurenceb> hi, im trying to get integrated webcam working on a lenovo thinkpad sl510
<rpk> (from that pc)
<Laurenceb> can anyone help?
<GeorgeJ> Yes, you should have your interface in /etc/networking/interfaces. I'm not positive but it would be best to check
<drMike> thanks
<Laurenceb> GeogeJ: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<milen8204> Any one can help? I had preinstaled my ubuntu. And now I am trying to mount old /home folder, which was on different partition, to my new /home folder. What should I do?
<ActionParsnip>  milen8204 I'll give you the line from my fstab for you to add
<brontosaurusrex> how does dolhin differently behave when it comes to ssh locations than nautilus? what should i read to understand?
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: UUID=43beb8fe-c819-4ec4-9909-c0cc658d7a9b /home           ext4    defaults,user_xattr        0       2
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: the UUID will be different
<GeorgeJ> milen8204: You could replace the UUID from ActionParsnip with the path to the partition you want mounted
<m4k> I have my SVN server in windows server and the network runs on DHCP how I can checkout with pc name .... ubuntu is not able to connect with PC name
<GeorgeJ> m4k: I think you need samba to resolve windows machine names
<ActionParsnip> m4k: does the windows system have a firewall?
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<GeorgeJ> m4k: Do you have connectivity with the machine, does ping work?
<m4k> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> m4k: I'd add a resove for the name in /etc/hosts so the name resolves to the ip
<m4k> GeorgeJ, i can ping with ip but not machine name
<ActionParsnip> m4k: the hots file will make it resolve
<m4k> ActionParsnip, LAN is DHCP so ip changes every day
<GeorgeJ> m4k: Either add a line in /etc/hosts to add an allias to that machine as ActionParsnip suggested or isntall samba.
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I dont understand much
<ActionParsnip> m4k: a server on dhcp, weird
<m4k> can install samba if that works
<hatchetjack> I can no longer move programs in my task bar in 11.04
<hatchetjack> any ideas what happened?
<GeorgeJ> m4k: See http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/nmbd.8.html
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: it broke is my guess
<drMike> how to check if a daemon is up?
<rpk> ActionParsnip: I installed ssh, and can connect from windows into my ubuntu machine
<m4k> ActionParsnip: yes will change it soon I just joined them
<drMike> ps aux | grep mysqld ?
<antihero> since upgrading to natty, I don't have an nvidia kernel module, and X11 will not start. Any ideas?
<Drduck> Hello
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, it is UUID unique for every device ?
<drMike> hey Drduck :)
<hatchetjack> I am getting use to something breaking when I upgrade ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: yes
 * hatchetjack sighs
<antihero> Changing the X11 Module to "nv" gets X running but I don' tthink it has hardware accelleration
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: sudo blkid   will show you yours
<drMike> aren't we too peas in a pod :)
<drMike> *two
<ActionParsnip> hatchetjack: ask a silly question....
<drMike> lol
<GeorgeJ> hatchetjack: That's ubuntu's new replacement shell called Unity
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, It is the same for sta1, sta2 and others ?
<ActionParsnip> antihero: remove the driver, reboot, install driver, reboot
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: any storage device, yes
<GeorgeJ> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I see it is the same for different partition :D thanks
<drMike> GeorgeJ: btw
<antihero> ActionParsnip: Will do.
<drMike> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3899 2010-05-19 20:30 /etc/init.d/ssh
<drMike> it's executable
<jheyes> LS
<root> kill -9 /bin/laden
<drMike> $ no pid to kill
<drMike> :p
<Guest35861> :D
<rpk> anyone else want to give it a go?  Have one ubuntu machine, one windows machine.  Can ssh / ping both ways.  Can't connect to server running on ubuntu machine from windows machine.  Server is fine when connecting from ubuntu to itself.
<Drduck> I have a problem. I am on my touch so bare with grammar please. I just updated to the new version of ubuntu. My problem is that I am unable to get any sort of wifi connection. When I run my finger across the wifi button, it won't even turn on. Once again, sorry for the grammar.
<ActionParsnip> Guest35861: running an irc client as root is REALLY bad idea
<Crazy> my chrome 's plugin (shockwave flash) is collaspe
<Crazy> can anyone help me
<GeorgeJ> rpk: sudo netstat -anl
<Guest35861> i'm on windows in fact atm, ActionParsnip .. my user account happens to be named "root" :)
<antihero> dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current followed by reboot seems to have done the trick
<antihero> no unity though :S
<enav> HELLO.... this is my work station  http://is.gd/I3Ncla , im using 2 video cards  to connect all those displays... ica can use them all together as a single virtual desktop and move windwos among them... but i CAN'T activate compiz effects .... no matter what i do compiz wont work.. .Suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Crazy: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<misse-> rpk: what kind of server?
<GeorgeJ> drMike: Can you see any messages related to sshd in /var/log/messages?
<rpk> misse-: Weblogic
<drMike> one sec :)
<misse-> dunno what that is. but "sudo netstat -anp | grep <port number>" and "sudo iptables -nvL" might help out rpk
<Crazy> ActionParsnip: No LSB modules are available.
<Crazy> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Crazy> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<Crazy> Release:	10.10
<Crazy> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot3> Crazy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rpk>  GeorgeJ: http://pastebin.com/GMRmcQBJ
<drMike> no messages
<drMike> I had to reboot the vps container
<drMike> well, Xen container
<Crazy> ActionParsnip: Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<GeorgeJ> rpk: What port is your service listening at?
<drMike> then the damn container was stuck
<drMike> that's when I did sbin/shutdown -r now
<rpk> weblogic http is at 7001
<sss314> How do I check last-modified date with command line?
<rpk> and the java rmi server should be available at 9099.
<Fuchs> sss314: touch
<Fuchs> sss314: or ls -l
<ActionParsnip> Crazy: put the whole thing in a pastebin, use http://pastebin.com
<ipgd> great :p
<ActionParsnip> Crazy: when you make the paste, copy the url and paste it in here
<sss314> Fuchs, thanks
<misse-> rpk: looks like 7001 only listens on tcp6
<Crazy> ActionParsnip: ok...did i type lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash into terminal
<GeorgeJ> rpk: The service on port 7001 is listening however the 9099 one is only listening on ipv6 localhost
<ipgd> wow it seems all expert here .....
<ipgd> greetings everyone
<enav> What is the ubuntu bug report channel?
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, what-for  I should write in fstab :  defaults,user_xattr, I just want to know\
<rpk> GeorgeJ: not sure what to do with that...  problem is definitely in ubuntu, all of this worked 2 days ago before upgrading to 11.04
<aLky> guy, my touchpad is not working properly - it moves the cursor to random places and randomly clicks/rightcliks (using acer aspire & ubuntu 11.04)
<rpk> so where should I look to fix it?
<GeorgeJ> rpk: If the service on port 9099 is running under a JVM, I recall there is a problem related to ipv6 sockets not listening on ipv4 aswell as configured
<rpk> GeorgeJ: yeah, its running under a jvm.  Is this a new issue for 11.04?
<driller_> anyone familiar with vsftpd working against a mysql database?
<enav> driller_: that have no sense
<GeorgeJ> rpk: I think the issue is related to this bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=560056
<ubottu> Debian bug 560056 in openjdk-6 "net.ipv6.bindv6only=1 breaks java networking" [Important,Open]
<driller_> how come enav?
<enav> driller_: vsftp is a FTIP client/server
<driller_> well, mysql database - it reads the users from it (virtual users)
<enav> FTP*
<zepherin> Unity bricked my laptop
<jillsmit> hello
<GeorgeJ> rpk: If you search google for "bindv6only" you mght be able to find out more about your problem
<No_one_at_all> unity ... unity...sounds familiar but I can't place it, zepherin.
<jillsmit> where can i get manuals about zte ax226 4g modem usage under ubuntu 11.04?
<rpk> GeorgeJ: hmm, I'm running the Oracle JVM, and it works on localhost though.  Was 7001 http bound to ipv6 only as well?
<zepherin> hehehe, my laptop sucks too much to run it
<jatt> [ 2613.617845] chrome[19759]: segfault at 74656ebe ip 06a16cad sp bfda70d8 error 4 in libgcflashplayer.so[6429000+b64000]
<rpk> (and wtf, how is this an open bug)
<jillsmit> where can i get manuals about zte ax226 4g modem usage under ubuntu 11.04?
<zepherin> so time to download and install an older version and send a nasty gram to ubunut which will be sent to the email trash can
<GeorgeJ> rpk: Ofcourse it works on localhosts, since the service on port 9099 is listening to the localhost ipv6 address only. The service on 7001 is listning on 10.140.179.32:7001  aswell, yes
<Artarian> LESSON OF THE DAY: Dont ever ever upgrade your ubuntu to 11.04
<zepherin> agreed
<Artarian> 11.04 is not the system we are used to use and love
<Finn-> Gentlemen. I just updated to 11.04, and now as I boot and login, my desktop is not loading. I had this problem before, but solved it with the uninstallation of compiz. However, it is not installed, and the problem is back. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<Artarian> that makes me mad because i had so many cool things set, now everything is messed graphics and menus and...
<Artarian> pff nvm
<GeorgeJ> Artarian: Ubuntu is perfectly awesome, just not Unity
<rpk> GeorgeJ: ah ok, people in that bug were commenting it wasn't working in localhost either. And it does seem everything on 7001 is all tcp6 :/
<Pici> Artarian: Feel free to pick Classic Ubuntu from the login screen.
<Finn-> I only get the Ubuntu Desktop guide, bun none of the keyboard shortcuts work.
<zepherin> is there a way in console without ther internet to disable unity?
<zepherin> and bring up old gnome
<Guest9190> kb ?
<Pici> zepherin: Feel free to pick Classic Ubuntu from the login screen.
<zepherin> can't
<zepherin> no keyboard access in login screen
<GeorgeJ> rpk: If netstat says tcp6 and listens to a ipv4 address that means thats a ipv6 socket with ipv4 fallback afaik
<zepherin> or mouse
<kellnola> zepherin, then you don't have it installed somehow
<zepherin> I have to alt prtscreen RE
<enav> wow the channel is a Unoity mess today
<GeorgeJ> rpk: So a telnet/nc to 7001 from outside should work
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: shift+alt+1
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: ctrl+alt+1 sorry
<kellnola> F1
<rpk> GeorgeJ: ok, I'll try that.  I can definitely connect, but have no idea what to do from there
<zepherin> georgeJ: hrmmm, give me a minute
<GeorgeJ> rpk: You only telnet to test the connectivity not to issue actuall commands, unless you want to talk HTTP
<rpk> GeorgeJ: ok, running telnet from windows loads an empty command shell
<GeorgeJ> rpk: Telnetting to 9099 from outside will probably not work since the service is only listening on localhost, its quite simple
<rpk> so it looks like it worked
<zepherin> no response for ctrl alt 1
<rpk> but I still can't open ip:7001 in an external browser
<zepherin> just an error saying my hardware isn't good enough and to choose ubuntu classic
<IdleOne> zepherin: ctrl - alt - F1
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: Ctrl+Alt+ F1 sorry, yes
<zepherin> still no response
<Finn-> Ah, selecting "Gnome classic" seems to work. Now I just have to make sure that it selects it automatically the next time, or at least until Unity is fixed for me.
<ActionParsnip> rpk: do you specify http (or https if it is secure)
<zepherin> but I can't select gnome classic
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: CTRL+ALT+ F1 trough F8 should cycle you trough different console screens
<ActionParsnip> Finn-: the OS remembers the last session
<Finn-> most excellent
<rpk> ActionParsnip: yeah, http://myip:7001/console
<zepherin> none of that works. I get no response except by dumping myself into terminal
<Finn-> thanks for the mental support, if nothing else :)   bye~
<dejan_> after the update from 10.10 to ubuntu 11 I cant access settings in emphaty messanger
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: Is that not what you wanted?
<amba> hi
<dejan_> also can't access settings in pidgin messagnger
<jillsmit> help me please to configure and enable zte modem in ubuntu 11.04
<dejan_> how to access this settings now
<dejan_> and how to access system settings
<zepherin> I want to make ubuntu classic my default from terminal, without the internet
<rpk> let me try restarting my server with the java param to prever ipv4
<GeorgeJ> dejan_: Read the 11.04 Ubuntu Manual
<dejan_> ok
<enav> HELLO.... this is my work station  http://is.gd/I3Ncla , im using 2 video cards  to connect all those displays... ica can use them all together as a single virtual desktop and move windwos among them... but i CAN'T activate compiz effects .... no matter what i do compiz wont work.. .Suggestions?
<GeorgeJ> enav: You linked to an empty 1px x 1px image.
<tallyta> hi
<dejan_> bu
<dejan_> but
<tallyta> hi
<dejan_> GeorgeJ, hwo to acces emphaty settings
<tallyta> hello
<dejan_> why I can't access them
<enav> GeorgeJ: try again
<mikeatvillage> ActionParsnip: re my dual-boot... StartupManager seemed to work after I ran it under _both_ o/s All OK now.
<ActionParsnip> mikeatvillage: ahhh, nice
<zepherin> thats not a promising sign
<thien> how to adjust(decorate) alt+tab screen in ubuntu?
<fredrik_> #join ubuntru.se
<fredrik_> #join ubuntu-se
<LjL> fredrik_: /join #ubuntu-se
<zero> server destiny.sg.galaxynet.org
<dejan_> help me plsafter update to ubuntu 11 I cant access emphaty settings
<GeorgeJ> For people having problems with Unity, you can switch to the gnome-classic shell. More info here: http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<antihero> how do I re-enable the network manager applet
<zepherin> georgej: how do I do that from terminal?
<cxo> update-alternatives --config gcc, says error, no alternatives?
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: Do what?
<cxo> I need gcc-4.3 on 11.04
<rpk> GeorgeJ: okay, I can hit my weblogic console, but rmi still isn't running on my ip, only:  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:9099            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      8362/java
<cxo> (already installed, just need to get the alternatives switched)
<zepherin> georgej: switch to classic gnome
<zepherin> or hell just run classic gnome
<antihero> In my aptitude list, network-manager-gnome is listed with "iB", how do I fix this
<LjL> cxo: try --config cc
<GeorgeJ> rpk: That means it is listening on all itnerfaces. Including outside ones
<GeorgeJ> zepherin: Can you not access the gnome login screen?
<zepherin> no
<rpk> GeorgeJ: oh, but still no connection :(
<GeorgeJ> paste netstat -nl please
<cxo> LjL, it says there is only one alternative link group for cc
<LjL> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.98ubuntu3)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<LjL> !info gcc-4.3
<ubottu> Package gcc-4.3 does not exist in natty
<purvesh> can some one tell me is there any difference in alternate iso and normal desktop iso ?
<LjL> cxo: i'm afraid gcc-4.3 is just not available in Natty
<GeorgeJ> rpk: Paste netstat -nl please
<LjL> !alternate | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<cxo> But i installed it with apt-get?
<rpk> GeorgeJ: http://pastebin.com/F4UR0uyh
<LjL> cxo: what did you install, exactly? the package "gcc-4.3" does not exist
<GeorgeJ> rpk: Thats an Unknown paste id
<cxo> "gcc-4.3 is already the newest version."
<LjL> cxo: did you add a PPA or something?
<einseenai> guys, is there repository for classic gnome in 11.04? or is classic desktop entry from gdm menu the same that classic gnome? or it's just fallback?
<cxo> Nope. Clean install from the desktop iso
<rpk> GeorgeJ: http://pastebin.com/LUGSf5ay  ...not sure what happened to the first one
<purvesh> LjL, so via that i can also install on some pc right ?
<LjL> purvesh: what do you mean?
<LjL> cxo: output of "apt-cache policy gcc-4.3" please
<GeorgeJ> rpk: The machine should be accepting connections on both port 9099 and 7001 now
<dejan_> help me plsafter update to ubuntu 11 I cant access emphaty settings
<purvesh> LjL, if i install ubuntu via alternate cd on some hard disk then there will no any changes between normal setup and alternate cd setup ?
<LjL> purvesh: the end result is the same, at least if you select "Ubuntu Desktop" on the alternate cd
<dejan_> how to access emphaty settings in new update
<rpk> GeorgeJ: hmm, let me redeploy on both the client and server with a new build and see if that randomly fixes something
<LjL> purvesh: you might also want to consider using the "minimal" cd, which is only about 10 or 20 megs and downloads everything from the internet while installing
<cxo> LjL, http://pastebin.com/a0mv1Ujy
<rpk> Still not sure why it would work locally and not remotely though.
<purvesh> LjL, only difference is this is text mode and normal cd have GUI mode right ?
<LjL> purvesh: basically yes, which means the installer is also different
<GeorgeJ> rpk: You should be able to establish a connection to port 9099. However you might get disconnected almost instantly when connecting with telnet
<LjL> cxo: so you have it installed but it's not available, weird. maybe it was available in the CD you installed, did you install a beta ISO or the final? anyway does the command "gcc-4.3" work?
<purvesh> LjL, but after all installation completed all the content are same like normal
<LjL> purvesh: yes
<purvesh> LjL, no minimal is not preferable in my case net speed slow or dis connect internet many times :(
<cxo> LjL, downloaded release ISO from website, gcc-4.3 command works
<LjL> cxo: --config cc doesn't really work for me either, i think you will just have to export CC=gcc-4.3 when compiling things
<thien> how to make a windows show up, if i've click "hide" button. i use ubuntu 11.04. i can see no icon in the tray.
<purvesh> LjL, Thank You for ur reply and support :)
<LjL> welcome
<cxo> I'm going to downgrade to 10.04. Dont want to mess with it
<s0168656> hi, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11 but my wireless doesn't work anymore.. with ubuntu 10 it worked out of the box, first "lshw -C network" said my wireless was disabled, with "ifconfig wlan0 up" I enabled it (the wireless light on my laptop is also on) but no wireless :(
<s0168656> anyone an idea what might be wrong?
<korvax> irc.pl
<s0168656> or how to downgrade?
<remoteCTRL2> hi guys!
<antihero> the network manager applet only shows up on one logged in user :S
<s0168656> rfkill list all shows "soft blocked" for one wireless lan section
<remoteCTRL2> i have just installed natty on a dell latitude d820 with an nvidia G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1) adapter, unfortunately i don't get a working driver here, always says driver activated but not in use...?
<s0168656> (its maby a bit strange that there 're 2 wireless lan sections -- because i think there's only one wireless card
<universaljaynius> #thebox-radio
<GeorgeJ> Is there any news on Nvidia Optimus support?
<drMike> GeorgeJ: different issue
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: not working with current stbale kernels
<drMike> getting 'Sorry no PTY
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: should be fixed with 2.6.39
<drMike> No more PTYs, Sorry, could not find a PTY
<drMike> if I do screen on anything
<GeorgeJ> iceroot: Awesome, when is it due to release?
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: kernel.org
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: i dont know
<GeorgeJ> iceroot: Allright, thanks. Will it be able to switch without rebooting? If so, that would be great!
<iceroot> GeorgeJ: yes, that is the current error 2.6.39 should fix
<slipkid08> osama got caught!
<iceroot> slipkid08: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> slipkid08, offtopic
<lcb> !info osama
<ubottu> Package osama does not exist in natty
<slipkid08> anyway im here if someone needs help
<slipkid08> lol
<slipkid08> sorry about that
<Giles> Hi, I am trying to get unity to work, here are the results of unity_support_test: http://pastebin.com/n8kXeP3a
<Hoyt> hhow can i install gdm theme ?
<Giles> However when I log in as a new user it says I don't have the hardware to support it.
<Giles> And when I log in as myself, it reverts to the classic desktop.
<antihero> How do I get the nm-applet to display for multiple users?
<remoteCTRL2> where has the desktop effex dialog from appearance gone?
<cxo> LjL, Looks I did go from Beta1 to release. My mistake
<drMike> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp0' - please check.
<drMike> crw-r--r-- 1 appuser tty  3,  0 May 25  2010 /dev/ttyp0
<drMike> I changed it from that to 644 and root:root
<drMike> any suggestions?
<purvesh> LjL, one more thing bro can you tell me that ubuntu 11.04 Desktop edition is capable to work on intel P4 2.4ghz 1.5gb ram ? or i have to download netbook version ?
<s0168656> "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" shows a lot of networks but i can't connect to any of them with the network applet(;
<bazhang> purvesh, there is not a netbook version for 11.04
<purvesh> bazhang, ya just now i had seen its torrent link is broken
<gnosis> for a 2yo toshiba laptop with 4gb of ram, would it be better to go with 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?  Does 64bit have more driver or application issues?
<purvesh> bazhang, but ill try 10.04 netbook version if necessary
<sipior> gnosis: 64-bit will be just fine for you.
<vooze> gnosis, i run 64 no problem.. no driver problems or anything
<vooze> it all works out of the box
<sinistrad> I upgraded to Natty, and wine isn't working quite right. I asked in #winehq, and they told me not to run compiz. I read that Unity needs compiz to run, I'm not quite sure what to do. Any ideas?
<remoteCTRL2> hello? desktop effects? any ideas where they went, please?
<stimpie> sinistrad: log out and try using the 'classic' sesion
<gnosis> alright, was concerned about driver problems with the older laptop.  installing for my 60yo father, so trying to make it as painless as possible
<purvesh> LjL, you there ?
<gnosis> thanks vooze and sipior
<sinistrad> stimpie, Thanks! Will that be deprecated anytime soon?
<stimpie> sinistrad: probably not
<sinistrad> stimpie, Thanks. I'll try that out and see how it goes.
<comeon> hi dudes, i have  been trying to install opencv on ubuntu 11.04, and there is error saying videodev.h is not found
<elisa87> when I write the sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop command can I run other commands in the black window which apears?
<comeon> instead there is videodev2.h
<comeon> how can i make that work
<H4x0rs> hi all
<GeorgeJ> As a developer, whnat would you choose? Unity, Gnome3 or KDE?
<Giles> what controls whether unity is enabled or not?
<purvesh>  can some one tell me that ubuntu 11.04 Desktop edition is capable to work on intel P4   2.4ghz 1.5gb ram ?
<GeorgeJ> Giles: Unity is not something you enable. You can choose to use it or not, at the login screen
<lcb> purvesh, all
<comeon> videodev.h is not there ?
<mksystems-online> hello all
<comeon> instead videodev2.h
<Giles> GeorgeJ: okay, so I choose to use it at the login screen but It doesn't give me the unity desktop.
<comeon> opencv is just not installing
<purvesh> lcb, it will not hang my p4 right ?
<allu2> Is it normal for ubuntu 10.10 to go black after selecting "Try Ubuntu"
<lcb> purvesh, you have enough ram and good cpu
<purvesh> lcb, so netbook iso is for what ?
<velcroshooz> Giles, unity requires 3d, does your video card support it?
<Giles> velcroshooz: http://pastebin.com/n8kXeP3a
<purvesh> lcb, it is only for single core or what ?
<Pici> comeon: There are a number of opencv packages in the repositories, is there a reason you have that you need to compile your own?
<lcb> purvesh, what type of machine do you have?
<velcroshooz> Giles, dunno why it wouldnt be working then. there were no additional drivers required or anything?
<purvesh> lcb, i have 2 cpu one is Intel P4 2.4GHZ with 1.5GB ddr1 Ram, and other AMD Quad Core 64Bit with 2gb ddr2 ram
<groundup> I am having problems upgrading packages: http://pastebin.com/XmnYnpaX
<lcb> purvesh, download 11.04 desktop edition
<purvesh> lcb, Thanx for suggestion :)
<Pici> purvesh, lcb: There is not 11.04 netbook edition anymore anyway. They have been consolidated into one version.
<Giles> velcroshooz: nope, I uninstalled nvidia-current, as a distro upgrade always seems to pull that in, but my machine doesn't have an nvidia card.
<nic_k> #ubuntu-classroom
<chtipowa> Hi please i need someone who know Nomachine NX Server, is there anyone here ?
<remoteCTRL2> Pici: could you please tell me where the desktop evects vanished to?
<remoteCTRL2> -v+f
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: mine is gone too.
<Pici> remoteCTRL2: Mine work fine.
<dasfefg> hello i  dont like gnome 3 and unit
<dasfefg> what alternativess
<lcb> Pici, thanks, that's why i told to dld desktop...
<Pici> dasfefg: Pick Classic ubuntu from the login screen.
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: Press F2 and type compiz --replace
<H4x0rs> dasfefg, Do you have shift or Caps on your keyboard?
<remoteCTRL2> Pici: where are the settings? there is nothing in appearance anymore
<purvesh> lcb, there one more thing if i have installed 11.04 64bit desktop version on my quad core 64bit cpu and now i want to put that hard disk to my p4 which is 32 bit cpu so it will work or not ?
<Pici> remoteCTRL2: I had ccsm installed, made my changes from there. /shrug
<Pici> purvesh: No. It will require a complete reinstall.
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: that enables the desktop effects temporarily
<dasfefg> hello i  dont like gnome 3 and unit
<dasfefg> what alternativess
<Giles> dasfefg: unity?
<stimpie> dasfefg: gnome2, xfce, kde, e17
<purvesh> Pici, ohk ...
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: erm... that didnt work so well... ubuntu tried to fire up unity which just froze my dektop...?
<H4x0rs> ?
<grandpapriz> Good morning, I just upgraded Ubuntu 10 to 10.04 and now can not boot.  I get an error message "out of range", can it be fixed?
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: oh thats one up for me, unity just doesn't work.
<H4x0rs> grandpapriz, throw it.
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: s/for/from/
<bazhang> H4x0rs, pardon?
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: well that could have to do with the fact that nvidia just doesn't work...
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: do you have an nvidia card?
<H4x0rs> grandpapriz, Do you have laptop?
<leojkd81> ciao
<grandpapriz> I  am on a laptop now, my problem is on the desktop, and thanks for the comeback
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: in this device that i am currently attempting to fix there is an nvidia card, yes... VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)
<H4x0rs> grandpapriz, Crash the desktop and stay with laptop
<lcb> purvesh, i don't think so. Besides, I think you don't get the performance benefits of running true 64bit code on the kernel.
<bazhang> H4x0rs, thats not helpful
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: dunno then, I had to remove nvidia-current to get 3d working (I don't have an nvidia card)
<purvesh> lcb, so the whole data and software and Ubuntu OS will remain same and work perfectly?
<grandpapriz> all was well untill I upgraded.....I dual boot the desck top
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: whut??? :D
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: a distro upgrade always pulls in the nvidia drivers for me for some reason..
<lcb> purvesh, you can NOT move 64 to 32 software
<grandpapriz> I do have nvidia drivers :-(
<DrDuck> Hello, guys. I have a problem with the new release of ubuntu with my wifi connection. Before installing, my wifi was working just fine, but now I can't turn it on when I swipe my finger over the wifi button. I can swipe my finger over it to turn it on at boot up, but once I get to my login menu, my mouse wont move. Any insight into what my issue is would be great.
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: jockey-gtk does NOT report on it's own that it found drivers like it usually does, but when i fire up jockey manually it says it has the 173 and the current [recommended] one, both of which produce the same output, ie. driver is activated but currently not in use
<ojii> is there a way to replace the 'show photos' shortcut in the launcher with something that is useful for me?
<purvesh> lcb, so my installed softwares will not work ?
<H4x0rs> grandpapriz, that's helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10740987&postcount=5
<lcb> purvesh, you can backup your home dir and restore it. some .configs you might need to adapt to your machine
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: although lsmod | grep nvidia say that it IS in use
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: I check which hardware I have using lspci.
<purvesh> lcb, k....
<lcb> pushpop, in other words, only data should be backed up
<smooke> hello!!!
<remoteCTRL2> Pici: still, if your desktop effex do work you need to be able to en and disable them somewhere... do you happen to know where? because it is not in the appearance dialog anymore...?
<grandpapriz> I would hate to have to re-install both Debian and Ubuntu..any help ideas?
<remoteCTRL2> giles
<Giles> remoteCTRL2:  no.
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: so did i just a minute ago, i could also use lshw but i doubt that that will help me any further...
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: nor do I know how to get unity working.
<remoteCTRL2> gosh...
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: I don't think I want unity.
<remoteCTRL2> well 2-3 upgrade went well reecntla now its a total mess once again... rrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BlaDe^> how can I resave all the files in a directory?
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: but I would like desktop effects back.
<BlaDe^> I've just done a mv dir2 dir --- and dirname(__FILE__) in php returns dir2, until I nano, and overwrite the file... Some weird bug.
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: i couldnt tell; i haven't seen it yet :D
<Giles> BlaDe^: ???
<zepherin> bah I think I'm going to migrate to suse for a bit
<BlaDe^> Giles ?
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: well apparently not even the channel geniouses do currently know how to ...
<Giles> remoteCTRL2: seems so.
<remoteCTRL2> zepherin: i feel you dude...
<Giles> BlaDe^: I think this must be because your php program is using an old file handle?
<remoteCTRL2> Giles: one thing i do know for sure: i will NOT migrate my two institutes to natty, two computers, twice total havoc... this really s..........!!
<MysticMuse> #miranda
<grandpapriz> I guess I will try the Debien forums
<grandpapriz> thanks anyway
<BlaDe^> Giles no -- it's just a require ( dirname(__FILE__) . '/file');
 * Giles is not a php hotshot
<rchavik> hi, a quick question, to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 via CD, i can only use the alternate iso file. is that correct?
<a111> Is there a way to limit cpu load and memory used per user?
<DrDuck> Would someone mind giving me some insight into why the new release has issues with wireless connections?
<Giles> BlaDe^: I    ???'ed you though because i dont know what you mean by "how can I resave all the files in a directory?"
<BlaDe^> Giles: i did find . -exec touch {} + ---- this has mostly fixed it
<BlaDe^> I think it's possibly APC caching the old file
<H4x0rs>       May 2011
<H4x0rs> Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa
<H4x0rs>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7
<H4x0rs>  8  9 10 11 12 13 14
<H4x0rs> 15 16 17 18 19 20 21
<H4x0rs> 22 23 24 25 26 27 28
<Giles> BlaDe^: yeah touch will update the timestamps.
<FloodBot1> H4x0rs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrDuck> Also, I'm wondering if it's possible to go back a version. (10.04).
<zepherin> rchavik: don't do it it's a trap
<H4x0rs> ?
<Giles> BlaDe^: but it does not "resave" the file, that thinking is just wrong.
<BlaDe^> Giles I didn't say it did
<kaiyin>  every time i open a file in midnight commander (inside xterm), i.e. reading a pdf file with evince, the application would feedback some info into xterm, and clobber the mc interface. Has anyone ever exprienced this?
<bazhang> H4x0rs, dont paste that here
<BlaDe^> resaving the files ALSO updates the access times
<rchavik> zepherin, upgrade process not smooth ?
<BlaDe^> which is what I needed to do, it appears
<kaiyin> Very annoying. Otherwise i might make mc my main file manager.
<Giles> BlaDe^: to resave the file you would have to save the same data over the old file
<H4x0rs> bazhang, i did not paste, it's a command exec -o cal
<BlaDe^> Giles - I know.
<Giles> BlaDe^: that can't be what you mean.
<bazhang> H4x0rs, this is the wrong place for it
<BlaDe^> Giles why are you telling me what I mean?
<zepherin> rchavik: My laptop broke because of it. So I have to reinstall
<Giles> BlaDe^: Well is it what you mean?
<zepherin> unity is not your friend
<BlaDe^> Giles -- resaving the files was updating the access/last modified times.. APC seems to cache files by that. Resaving was fixing it, but what I needed to do was just touch all the files
<BlaDe^> find . -exec touch {} +  fixed the issue
<rchavik> zepherin, okay.. thanks for the heads-up! i will wait then.
<clbr> am I right that it's not possible to get an bootable ubuntu live installer usb stick image without already having a working ubuntu installation (and the startup disk maker)?
<Giles> BlaDe^: yes, but you are not "resaving" the file, you are just updating the timestamps of the file.
<bazhang> clbr, unetbootin has windows version amongst others
<BlaDe^> omg? are you reading what i'm saying/
<BlaDe^> I'm fully aware what touch does, and what overwriting a file in nano does
<velcroshooz> clbr, that would be wrong. there are other programs to copy the iso to the usb stick.
<BlaDe^> please - stop talking. It's fixed and you aren't reading...
<Giles> BlaDe^: good ;)
<bazhang> clbr, unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<lcb> "<zepherin> rchavik: My laptop broke because of it. So I have to reinstall" it doesn't mean it will happen to everyone...
<clbr> bazhang: thanks, i'm trying
<lcb> zepherin, how did it brake, anyway?
<asmith> I have a vps, I'm trying to setup pptp on it. I need localip. by ifconfig, under eth0, I get my machine ip. I thought it must be something like 192.168...  should I enter my machine ip as localip?
<zepherin> lcb: Can't get into computer can only get into terminal
<zepherin> well can't bring up gui
<zepherin> unity tells me my computer sucks too much to use it and that I need to use classic, and then locks up my keyboard and mouse so I can't choose classic
<rchavik> lcb, yes.. but i can't spare my laptop now, i'll wait until my load cools down a bit..
<lcb> zepherin, did you upgrade following instructions? was your system up-to-date and fixed? did you interrupt the upgrade proccess?
<H4x0rs> bazhang, I feel you are looking carefully to my posts.
<DrDuck> I'm sure I'm not the only one having wireless issues with the new version of Ubuntu, right?
<bazhang> H4x0rs, ubuntu support issue?
<velcroshooz> zepherin, you choose classic at the login screen, unity should not be running
<zepherin> velcros: can't keyboard and mouse are frozen
<velcroshooz> i see.
<zepherin> I can't exit into terminal
<H4x0rs> bazhang, Hhh , anything.
<zepherin> lcb: system was up to date, problem has to do with intel integrated video card
<bazhang> H4x0rs, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<zepherin> there is a fix but I can't get internet to do the fix
<illsci> Hey is there anyway to fix the white screen of death with the latest upgrade?
<H4x0rs> bazhang, I don't shit chat.
<lcb> zepherin, rchavik, if upgrade was interrupted: try going to recovery (SHIFT | - select the 2nd kernel  option from the top = recovery mode | go to the end of the new menu and select "root prompt" and type ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' see if that helps. In any case, do the same but go to the grub menu and run dpkg, grub and failsafeX (choose to use default drivers)
<rchavik> lcb, thanks for the pointer.. will take note.
<carandraug> I want to report a bug but I don't know to which package I should. What's the application that organizes the windows? The one that "reads" the "Always on top" option of windows (in GNOME). Is it metacity? I'm still using 10.04
<Arowana> hi everyone
<lcb> rchavik, good luck with that.
<Arowana> history
<edbian> carandraug: If you have effects on it's compiz.  If not it's metacity.
<lcb> Arowana, i prefer mathematics :o
<carandraug> edbian, I don't have. So it should be metacity. Thank you
<rchavik> lcb, now downloading the alternate iso so hopefully i can do it in the weekends..
<edbian> carandraug: Careful!  They are on by default.  To be extra sure look at gnome-system-monitor or ps -e
<lcb> rchavik, for fresh install?
<H4x0rs> bazhang, Bin laden is dead.
<rchavik> lcb, no, upgrade from 10.10 -> 11.04
<bazhang> !ot > H4x0rs
<ubottu> H4x0rs, please see my private message
<lcb> !info Bin Laden | H4x0rs
<ubottu> H4x0rs: 'Laden' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<bazhang> lcb, stop that
<lcb> gee
<zepherin> shift doesn't do anything I can't get to recovery panel, is there a terminal command that I can use to do a recovery?
<Ababab> Any ideas why I'm having this problem with irssi: when you type a long line and the time changes, the text is split into multiple lines
<lcb> bazhang, please is a good word too
<lcb> bazhang, no private pls, my wife don't like it.
<edbian> zepherin: If you can boot to a terminal you don't need a recovery boot
<zepherin> ok. but I can't get into my gui
<edbian> zepherin: Can you explain in more detail?
<edbian> zepherin: What can you boot to?  What happens when you try to boot the GUI normally?
<zepherin> "It seams that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment."
<edbian> zepherin: Do that.
<zepherin> then my keyboard and mouse lock up
<edbian> zepherin: Do you know how?
<Giles> hmm, sudo apt-get install unity
<zepherin> and I have to hop into terminal
<ojii> does anyone here know how to *UN*install amazonmp3? `sudo apt-get remove amazonmp3 --purge` does not work, but /usr/bin/amazonmp3 is still there and the unity launcher finds it :(
<carandraug> edbian, I did. metacity is running
<ActionParsnip> zepherin: you need to install or configure your display drivers
<k5673> Hello! Somebody have vmbuilder config file for ubuntu? i want to call vmbuilder with vmbuilder -c /path/to/config/file
<edbian> Giles: He has the software.  Missing the software
<zepherin> no internet
<edbian> carandraug: :D  excellent
<ActionParsnip> ojii: what is the output of:  dpkg -S amazonmp3
<edbian> zepherin: How do you hop into terminal if your keyboard and mouse are frozen?
<zepherin> I don't know how to do the internet through terminal
<ActionParsnip> zepherin: what video chip do you use?
<zepherin> edbian: alt prntscreen
<zepherin> RE
<ActionParsnip> zepherin: you can always log off then log into gnome classic which will run on anything
<durrrrrrrrr> despite setting chrome as my default browser, firefox keeps opening when i click links
<zepherin> actionparsnip: no I can't
<masak> hi, Ubuntu user here. is this an appropriate channel to ask for help with installing the Perl module XML::LibXML on Ubuntu?
<zepherin> intelxtreme2 integrated laptop
<ActionParsnip> durrrrrrrrr: what app are you clicking the links in?
<Arowana> hi masak
<durrrrrrrrr> xchat, empathy, basically everything that isn't a browser
<andrewd13> how do I get scripts to run on resume?
<Giles> edbian: no, I didn't have unity installed, thats why it didn't work...
<Arowana> use cpan command to add modules
<zepherin> so what I need is a terminal command to allow me to run classic ubuntu
<Arowana> check it out on google
<masak> Arowana: I'm using cpanm, but the problem is the same regardless.
<ActionParsnip> durrrrrrrrr: but in default apps you set it as chrome?
<zepherin> google failed
<Ababab> Ie. it does this: http://i.min.us/inx6ro.png . It has something to do with the terminal I think
<andrewd13> /etc/pm/sleep.d and /etc/acpi/resume.d no longer working in natty?
<edbian> Giles: I was talking about zepherin you're clearly talking about yourself!  Sorry :P
<masak> Arowana: getting this error: "looking for -llibxml2... libxml2 not found"
<edbian> zepherin: Log out.  Click your name, go to the bottom panel and change the session to Ubuntu Classic.  Type your password and log in.
<Arowana> masak well I had to use it once only
<ActionParsnip> zepherin: gnome-session-save --logout
<masak> Arowana: I've already installed libxml2-dev through apt-get, so I'm surprised it doesn't find it.
<durrrrrrrrr> ActionParsnip: well, there's the problem... i guess that setting can't be changed via chrome's options
<Arowana> hmm
<pseubodot> hi, I just upgraded a desktop running 10.10 to 11.04 and now I lost video. I know the machine boots (g15 driver kicks in and sets up the keyboard properly) but I cannot get network or a working display
<Giles> edbian: yeah, no one else was able to help me, so I was explaining what I had wrong...I expected unity to be installed by default after the distro upgrade!
<ActionParsnip> durrrrrrrrr: look in system -> prefs
<H4x0rs> God Bless You Bin Laden
<durrrrrrrrr> ActionParsnip: yeah i just fixed it, thank you
<edbian> Giles: It should have been.  STrange
<sipior> H4x0rs: enough.
<_joey> two applications I need on linux: real player and soapcast
<pseubodot> Is there a way I can force X to work minimally at boot?
<_joey> what packages do I install?
<pseubodot> also, I don't see the grub screen either, so cannot go into single user mode
<jrib> pseubodot: what does "force X to work minimally" mean?
<zepherin> action: warning unable to start: cannot open display
<Arowana> masak: have u googled it?
<masak> yes.
<Arowana> and which ubuntu ur having
<zepherin> edbian: I can't log out. no mouse or keyboard
<sipior> masak: sorry, how did you install the perl module?
<zepherin> I can only get into terminal
<edbian> zepherin: Don't log in in the first place?
<zepherin> it does it automatically
<masak> sipior: I used 'cpanm', a minimal version of the cpan installer.
<edbian> zepherin: Do you mean tty1?  Run this: sudo killall Xorg
<Arowana> well perl was already there
<masak> sipior: but the error is not in cpanm, but in the module dependencies.
<Arowana> try cpan only
<masak> ok.
<sipior> masak: how about grabbing the module via the ubuntu repository?
<zepherin> no processes found
<Arowana> hmm havent tried that
<Arowana> are u behind proxy or direct connection
<pseubodot> jrib: the display is black, so given that the machine boots, I can't see it, and I have used both the onboard and the PCIe (ATI) card ports, and not seen anything
<pseubodot> jrib: it seems to be configured for some display, just not one I can see, apparently
<jinleileiking_> ?
<sipior> masak: "sudo apt-get install libxml-libxml-perl"
<edbian> zepherin: Does Xorg show up in ps -e ?
<jrib> pseubodot: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Arowana> masak: wait le me google it again
<masak> sipior: hm, but that module is only a means to an end. I really want Test::XML::Valid.
<elisa871> How can I install "Nvidia Driver"????
<pseubodot> jrib: can't get to a shell on the box, can't ssh into the box (network not working post-upgrade)
<jrib> pseubodot: ctrl-alt-f1 does not work?
<pseubodot> jrib: guess I would need a boot disk or something
<masak> Arowana: thing is, I always get stuck on this step. generally, I go and ask the Perl people how to do this, but they're often not too sure how to do it on Ubuntu.
<pseubodot> jrib: trying
<masak> but libxml is almost always a pain to get working the first time.
<alex_ivaylov> any ideas how to fix my touchpad random clicking on acer aspire?
<zepherin> xorg does not show up
<sipior> masak: is that not in libtest-xml-simple-perl?
<dennda> Where do you deactivate the effect that you get if you press Meta+W?
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: which model?
<Arowana> hi sipior, well masak, maybe he has got a point
<alex_ivaylov> aspire 5310
<masak> sipior: no, but maybe that'll do. I'll try it.
<pseubodot> jrib: screen goes green post-boot
<zepherin> so format reinstal for me
<zepherin> and a nasty gram for ubuntu
<jrib> pseubodot: what did you do differently?  Wasn't it black before?
<edbian> dennda: I have no idea what meta + W does for you but you configure it easily using CCSM.  It's a package (compizconfig-settings-manager)  I'm not sure on the placement of those hyphens
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4309328
<Arowana> masak: good luck with that
<masak> thank you for your help, Arowana, sipior.
<Arowana> and btw masak: are u using root user
<Arowana> masak: welcome
<masak> I'm using 'sudo', yes :)
<pseubodot> jrib: ctrl+alt+f1 changed it
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: scratch that, just add these boot options: i8042.reset i8042.nomux
<Arowana> y not use su
<pseubodot> jrib: didn't stay green long tho
<dennda> edbian: Yes, i have that, but i have no idea what the effect is called
<edbian> dennda: What's it look like?
<alex_ivaylov> ActionParsnip, do you do that in grub?
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: because the root account is disabled so su will fail
<zexe> whois zexe
<Arowana> nope
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: yes add it as a boot option and it seems to help according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6577886
<Arowana> no action: y not try from terminal
<Ungika> Ola penguinz!
<Ungika> ikonia && Pici bruder hoszi!
<pseubodot> jrib: going to take out ati card, and use on-board video
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: ok, what is the password for root considering I have never set the password and the account is disabled
<masak> Arowana: no. in fact, I thought in Ubuntu there was no user 'root', just sudo.
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: I am ready to type
<masak> Arowana: but maybe I'm wrong on that count.
<Arowana> hmm gr8
<siddhantchd> guys i have ubuntu 11.04 installed aand cant get the 5.1 channel to run on it...... the Audio device is: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: i tried my password which is the only account on my system and it didn't work
<sipior> masak: the user exists, but the login is disabled by default.
<masak> ah.
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: in Ubuntu there is NO root password, the account is DISABLED. It doesn't work
<qbert> test
<Arowana> Action: you can go to terminal issue a sudo passwd  it will ask auth. pass of 1st user created while installing and then new root password
<jatt> sudo su
<jatt> passwd
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | arand
<ubottu> arand: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jatt> change root password
<ActionParsnip> oops
<noes1s> Hello, any guru here knows where the nm-applet stores/saves the networks? (I want to delete that file every time i reboot to stop autoconnects)
<Arowana> Action try it
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | Arowana
<ubottu> Arowana: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Pici> !root | Arowana masak
<ubottu> Arowana masak: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: I am fully aware of HOW it's not advised nor supported nor necessary
<bsodmike> right
<bsodmike> this is the wierdness I'm having with PTY
<masak> Pici: :)
<bsodmike> when I ssh
<bsodmike> I connect to ttyp0, if I do echo foo > /dev/ttyp0 it'll echo 'foo' back to my session
<rumpe1> noes1s, why not just disable autoconnect for the networks via the gui?
<Arowana> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: sticking to sudo gives control of whom can use admin access as they need adding to the group which gives sudo
<bsodmike> but when I do screen it'll say No PTYs left
<constl> Isn't there any functionality like expose in the new Unity desktop ? (or any plugin mechanism...)
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: the ubuntu community advocates sudo and it is setup as such by Linux users who I am very sure know a lot more than you, think about it.
<siddhantchd> can anyone help ???
<zzecool> Arowana,  just a small tip if you want to use for a long time in console the root acc = sudo -s so you dont actually need to type sudo every time
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: you can set it on your own system if you want but enabling the account is not default, which is why su doesn't work
<Arowana> I accept... thank you will keep in mind
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: you can also achieve the same root console with: sudo -i
<eternicode> jnettop is giving me this output: http://dpaste.com/538049/ what's up with that, and how can I find out more?  I checked out netstat, but it didn't show anything bound to 0.0.0.0:0.  This "connection" has been doing 100-300Kbps for about 5min (dropped to 20-40 in the last minute, though)
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: this keeps the root account securely disabled
<alex_ivaylov> ActionParsnip, man, I dont know how to thank you! this fixed it!
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: np bro :)
<bsodmike> sudo -i doesn't use your env's settings
<Arowana> will follow now on
<noes1s> rumpe1 thanks for reading my lines, well, i was doing it using the GUI, but i would like to do it from command line, or editing the file. I use a lot of networks everyday and my list keeps increasing bigger and bigger on every city i visit, its a pain to manually edit 50+ networks while you travel
<Arowana> I just hate to type sudo each n every time
<zzecool> sudo -s is the way
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: those options are great for pesky touchpads, i8024.nomux=1 works a lot of the time on Vaio laptops ;)
<Arowana> thanks zzecool:
<zzecool> np
<abrakadabrax> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: use:  sudo -i   and it will be just like you 'su'
<alex_ivaylov> what does nomux mean?
<bugo> one philosophical question. Why packet manager firstly downloads ALL the packets and THEN installs them all. Cannot this be done simultaneously? It could download packets with no dependencies first and then install them while downloading others.
<ActionParsnip> alex_ivaylov: no idea but it makes stuff work
<Arowana> BRB
<Promille> Question; Is there reported any problems/bugs/known data loss with upgrading to natty with Update Manager? Would like to know
<ActionParsnip> bugo: submit it as an idea on http;//brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<abrakadabrax> apt-proxy Q: trying to add a backend for ppa.launchpad.net freenx-team. keep getting a 503 error when apt-get update on client. is there any howto on adding custom backends to apt-proxy?
<jatt> it wouldn't necessary makes everything faster
<alex_ivaylov> awsm :)
<bsodmike> ActionParsnip: need your help mate
<edbian> dennda: ?
<bsodmike> I connect to ttyp0, if I do echo foo > /dev/ttyp0 it'll echo 'foo' back to my session
<ActionParsnip> bugo: i advise you grab apt-fast too, its great :)
<bsodmike> please?
<ActionParsnip> bsodmike: ask the channel
<bugo> ActionParsnip, i am 100% sure they have thought about it.
<bsodmike> I have
<bugo> but i will try apt-fast
<ActionParsnip> bugo: it does make sense
<rumpe1> noes1s, well.. you could try a "grep -R <nameofanaccesspoint> /home/username"  to look for config-files containing the name of the accesspoint
<bugo> thats why i think those smart guyse thought about it
<cdavis> Is anyone aware of a simple network load balance router project?
<bsodmike> No more PTYs, Sorry, could not find a PTY
<bsodmike> how do I find what ttyp I'm on?
<sipior> bsodmike: what does "tty" return in your ssh session?
<ActionParsnip> bugo: I'd still report it, just in case
<bsodmike> sipior: exactly!
<bsodmike> it returns /dev/ttyp0
<noes1s> rumpe1 thanks, ill do a bit of research for it
<bsodmike> and screen wants to connect to the same
<dennda> Where do you deactivate the effect that you get if you press Meta+W? It shows all the open windows
<siddhantchd> anyone who can help????
<bugo> ok
<sipior> bsodmike: what sort of machine are you connecting to?
<facelessloser> anyone having problems with there laptop not coming out of sleep on 11.04
<bsodmike> vps?
<Pici> !enter
<bsodmike> 10.4.2
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abrakadabrax> anybody willing to help with mentioned apt-proxy issue?
<bsodmike> sipior: 2.6.18-028stab089.1 #1 SMP Thu Apr 14 13:46:04 MSD 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<zzecool> facelessloser, yes i have it destroys my unity launcher
<bsodmike> sipior: I only have ssh access
<Promille> Hey. Anyone here updated to Ubuntu Natty(with Update Manager) and encountered any problems like data loss/bugs/etc?
<zzecool> i have to switch between viewports as a temp fix
<sipior> bsodmike: are there any entries in /dev/pts?
<bsodmike> is that a file
<bsodmike> ?
<rumpe1> Promille, bugs yes (it's a brandnew release), data loss no...
<sipior> bsodmike: a directory, in fact
<bsodmike> it's empty
<sipior> bsodmike: how are you invoking ssh? any command switches?
<Promille> ok. could you specify the bug please?
<bsodmike> no switches
<bsodmike> can I force a different tty?
<bsodmike> ssh user@ip
<facelessloser> zzecool: that sucks
<zzecool> Promille, there many small glitches that depend on situation  go on
<zzecool> facelessloser, they gonna fix it soon
<zzecool> :D
<Promille> zzecool: kk
<facelessloser> zzecool: thats good to hear thanks of the help
<zzecool> ctrl + alt + left or right or up or down key
<zzecool> to navigatite between viewports
<zzecool> this is the default shortcuts
<siddhantchd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phoenixsampras1> help i get an error
<bsodmike> sipior: ideas?
<zzecool> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Promille> !help | phoenixsampras1
<ubottu> phoenixsampras1: please see above
<Ziber> Hm. So, my sound, on ubuntu 10.10, seems to be having an issue. My computer seems to be emitting some weird sound when a skype alert pops up...
<angawar> Hey, is it possible to move ubuntu to a smaller drive, from 250GB normal hdd to a smaller 160GB SSD?
<angawar> without trouble? :P
<phoenixsampras1> HELP W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
 * adit melihat
<ActionParsnip> angawar: you can use dd or rsync
<angawar> i've tried using ddrescue, the dd_rescue -v /dev/sda /dev/ssd command
<jatt> ignore
<bsodmike> ActionParsnip: can you assist?
<jatt> or maybe you need to import some public keys some how
<ActionParsnip> bsodmike: unfortunately not
<bsodmike> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<angawar> have ddrescue installed, what command do u recommend to use
<s093294> Hello, if im in a folder "Project" , and i want to copy the file test.tex into all subfolders and rename it to the {subfolders name}.tex - what command can achive this
<phoenixsampras1> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<angawar> could someone help me please :(
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: is that the reply you got?
<jrib> s093294: use find (hint: -type d -exec)
<phoenixsampras1> ActionParsnip: after i did your command, i did apt-get update, and got that error
<ActionParsnip> ok, run the same command, just change the last bit
<noes1s> Where are network-manager networks saved?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: I have it as a script so I can run: sudo getkey codehere
<s093294> jrib, mind giving me the full command, cant figure it out
<jrib> s093294: what did you try?
<angawar> Hey, is it possible to move ubuntu to a smaller drive, from 250GB normal hdd to a smaller 160GB SSD? What command to use with ddrescue? since normal clone didn't work properly
<phoenixsampras1> ActionParsnip: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<s093294> jrib, find . -type d -exec cp test.tex {}/ \;   i dont know how to rename to the subfolder name
<phoenixsampras1> still getting the same error
<mtlife> angawar: you could use norton ghost :p
<Oins> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich bei zwei Moitoren einen als Default (für das Unity Panel) ändern kann.
<angawar> dont have windows
<Pici> !de  | Oins
<ubottu> Oins: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<siddhantchd> anyone please help
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update     Thanks
<angawar> Hey, is it possible to move ubuntu to a smaller drive, from 250GB normal hdd to a smaller 160GB SSD? What command to use with ddrescue? since normal clone didn't work properly
<jrib> s093294: checkout "basename"
<siddhantchd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> angawar: look into rsync
<rumpe1> angawar, you also have to adapt the system to the new drive besides the pure cloning (fstab-entries, bootloader)
<s093294> jrib, the command i ran dindt work. guess i will do it manual then
<metaperl> I have successfully done "sudo apt-get install postgresql" --- now I'd like to get further information on setting up my postgresql server on ubuntu 11
<angawar> never done this before xP
<phoenixsampras1> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602295/
<Superstar> How do I check what UDMA mode my hard disks are using in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: look into hdparm
<rumpe1> Superstar, first thought:  dmesg | grep UDMA
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: let it finish, then pastebin
<Superstar> rumpe1 thank you! just what i was looking for
<Fodi69> hi, I have a problem with the top menubar, it does not shows all the available menu items
<phoenixsampras1> ActionParsnip:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602298/
<janolap1> Hi, I have a problem with grub on my ubuntu serveur. Let me explain: I had to restore the filesystem (backed up with a tar.gz). But my system is on LVM. When I restored it using system rescue CD, I have to do a "grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/fcroot --recheck --no-floppy /dev/virtual12/root" where /mnt/fcroot is where the lvm is mounted and /dev/virtual12/root is the / of my server. But...
<janolap1> ...grub says : "/dev/virtual12/../dm-0 does not have any corresponding DOS drive". Any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3E5C1192; sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657004
<justas> have windows xp and linux on same computer , i want to keep only linux , maybe is simply way how delete windows (simply means - like any file , or just format hard ((but i have only one disk C ))?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras1: or try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10432015
<sipior> bsodmike: sorry, got called away.
<bsodmike> oh np
<Promille> wow the mirrors for the upgrade seems to be pretty fucked. i'm downloading with 60kb/s on a 15/15mbit fiber cable line
<Fodi69> I use Mysql Workbench on unity, and the menus are disappeared from top. how can I get it working?
<bsodmike> on my working machines ssh connects to /dev/pts/X
<lucas> Hi! How can I connect remotely to another computer on the same LAN?
<sipior> bsodmike: is it possible this machine has a kernel compiled without pty support?
<allu2> lucas: you mean X or ssh ?
<bsodmike> it was working for the past year sipior
<bastidrazor>  Promille what do you expect when thousands of people are upgrading at the same time.
<bsodmike> same instal
<mallory> lucas: ssh username@remotehost
<lucas> allu2: with ssh all is ok. I want X if possible a gnome desktop
<sipior> bsodmike: suddenly stopped working, with no recent updates/changes?
<allu2> lucas: if you want to have remoete terminal connection the computer you want to connect must have ssh server running
<Superstar> Is there any way I can make Ubuntu check for updates every hour?
<bsodmike> after we restored the container
<bsodmike> from a backup
<bsodmike> had to cause things just went wrong few days back after the server died
<bsodmike> (physical machine)
<bastidrazor> Superstar: learn to use the cron.
<nishttal2> hi I just upgraded to 11.04 and the panels on my 2nd Xscreen are gone.... how do I fix this?
<Fodi69> I use Mysql Workbench on unity, and the menus are disappeared from top. how can I get it working?
<sipior> bsodmike: if you invoke ssh with the -v switch, does it say anything about pty allocation?
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: run: sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule; gksudo gnome-schedule
<Oins> Pici: ah sry, got wrong channel ;)
<peeps[lappy]> does anyone know how clock drift settings work?
<phoenixsampras1> ActionParsnip: same error :(
<bsodmike> nothing
<allu2> lucas: most simply for ssh on the computer you want to take remote connection run apt-get install openssh-server, after it installs do on the computer you use "ssh user@ip.of.your.destination
<nishttal2> also, i am not able to find the administration menu
<nishttal2> someone please help
<sipior> bsodmike: does it work as the super-user, by any chance?
<johnny77> After installing 11.04, when I log into Ubuntu, all I get is a background image. I think Unity is not loading.
<rick_2047> hey people mount manager corrupted my fstab file. is there anyway I could regenerate the file?
<naveed> nishtta1@: Ubuntu10.04 or latest 11.04
<ActionParsnip> johnny77: if you press ALT+F2 do you get the run dialogue, or if you press CTRL+ALT+T do you get a terminal?
<bsodmike> can the container dictate PTY support?
<Adamantus> I'm trying to install ubuntu but can't resize my 320gb windows partition. If I click on change during install I just get "Edit partiion" "use as", "mount point", how do I resize?
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus: what version of windows is it?
<Adamantus> there's only change delete revert
<TheRedOctober> Does anyone out there have experience with ncomputing thin devices on ubuntu 10.04?
<gxblary> hello. Does anyone has a idea why I can't modify files mounted via sshfs since I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04? The filesystems are mounted, I can browse them, open, delete, write files but I can't modify existing files
<Oins> How can I make one of my two monitors as default, especially for the unity panel, that it is on the right (main) one
<Adamantus> ActionParsnip: 7
<sipior> bsodmike: the running kernel is the critical element. are we talking solaris containers, here?
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus: win7 can resize it's own partitions
<Adamantus> Ubuntu 10.10
<Adamantus> ActionParsnip: So just use windows disc?
<bsodmike> parallels plesk
<johnny77> ActionParsnip: I know alt+f2 does not work. Have not tried ctrl+alt+t, but would assume it does not work as well.
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus: do it in windows then install ubuntu to the free space
<bsodmike> media temple servers
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus: no, boot to windows and you can do it in windows
<bsodmike> no idea of actual setup
<binda> hello!
<Adamantus> ActionParsnip: Windows is wrecked, says not genuine, I just want to install ubuntu alongside at the moment.
<GuitarMan517> I recently updated to 11.04 and tried to move to Gnome 3..now I can only get in via LXDE..how can I restore to base 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus: then thats probably why you can't resize, the partition hasn't been unmounted properly
<sipior> bsodmike: at this point, you might want to contact your provider, and explain the problem. it's possible they changed something...
<Adamantus> ActionParsnip: I did try unmount in gparted but not available. Also won't boot due to failed install of Linux Mint, now trying to install Ubuntu instead.
<ActionParsnip> GuitarMan517: remove the gnome3 ppa then you will need to tell the OS to reinstall a TONNE of packages. I'd reinstall, the resulting OS will be more stable
<ActionParsnip> Adamantus: they are pretty much the same so trying them both is pointless, one is based on the other
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: I removed the Gnome3 ppa...how is the best way to reinstall? I am a bit of a noob..and don't want to loose any of my data.
<ActionParsnip> GuitarMan517: then your backups will save you
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: ?
<rafi_> hi my friends
<ActionParsnip> GuitarMan517: if your data is important, you will have made backups
<rafi_> i have problem with brightness fnkey,who can help me please?
<sweb> natty have a lots of bug, when can i download it as a stable version ?
<sipior> bsodmike: is the provider using Linux Containers (LXC), by any chance?
<rafi_> i have problem with brightness fnkey,who can help me please?
<constl> sweb: Tomorrow
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: In the event where you cannot access a graphical interface, the command line should still work.
<milen8204> help to mount a partition to a /home folder please
<milen8204> I did some tutorials
<milen8204> but cant make it
<KM0201> milen8204: ar eyou doing it from a live cd?
<milen8204> KM0201, no
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: I can still..I just wan't to reinstall the original packages without wiping everything. Is there a relatively simple way?
<juboba> where can I download wubi for 10.10?
<GuitarMan517> want* :D
<sweb> constl, i ask some question on IRC, askubuntu without get answer. test natty on VBox and Linux Netbook with lots of bugs. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38159/install-on-asus-eeepc-with-stupid-big-problem
<KM0201> milen8204: thats your problem... you have to do that from a live cd, becuase the drive is mounted.
<ravi> yu can download wubi from the software center itself
<rafi_> please help me!i have problem  with brightness fn-keys on ubuntu 11.04
<milen8204> KM0201, I dont understand
<ravi> else check out www.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> milen8204: if it didn't give you information that simple, i would stronglly suspect the info on that page
<TimothyA> how do I stop the shell from flashing when I'm press tab for filename-completion and there are alternative spellings?
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: Assuming the dependency check in place.. you can try to install the ubuntu-desktop package and hope that the relavent packages are pulled back in?
<KM0201> milamber: you cannot partition a drive, that is mounted.. so in order to partition it, you're going to have to boot a live cd or usb (so the drive is not mounted) and partition it from there
<ravi> i dont think natty narwhal is that cool.. any views?
<sweb> constl, one of big prolem is gnome change to basic theme and i can't change the appearance from list of theme
<sipior> ravi: this isn't really the place for such a discussion.
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: What are the commands to do this?
<constl> ravi: You are wrong sir
<rafi_> someone please help me
<milen8204> KM0201, I have delete my 10.10 ubuntu and installed 11.04 instate
<sweb> constl, so how can i trust to download it tomorrow
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ravi> constl: pls elaborat
<ActionParsnip> ravi: this is support, casual chat / opinions are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201> milen8204: so you're doing a clean install of 11.04?
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: This is only an attempt and I can't gurantee the results.
<constl> ravi: You first
<agrab> I know ubuntu isn't using gnome shell, but there must be lots of users running it. I just wonder if there's anything one can do to run fglrx in shell?
<slipp3d> so if i want to copy some videos from a camcorder (canon zr900) what software would I use?
<ravi> constl: oh ok
<juboba> where can I download wubi for 10.10?
<DrDuck> Hey, guys. I've run into an issue while trying to install gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04. When trying to log in, I get an ICE authority error about how it couldn't be updated. I'm hoping there is a fix to this.
<milen8204> KM0201, I have done it :D
<ravi> constl: thanks
<KM0201> juboba: why on earth would you want to use wubi?..
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Ok, could it result in loss?
<KM0201> milamber: ok.. whyd idn't you create a separate home, while installing?
<ActionParsnip> juboba: grab wubi.exe and put the MD5 tested 10.10 ISO in the same folder
<milen8204> KM0201, I didnt format the partition which was /home for 10.10
<gxblary> Hello, who could help me with my sshfs issues?
<milen8204> durig 11.04 instalation
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: No, there is no chance of loss that I can tell, most it will do is nothing. That will not touch your /home
<KM0201> milamber: oh ok.
<liminal_> hello
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Ok, I'll give it a go
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: Best case, original packages pulled in and restored, worst case, GUI dies data stays intact
<KM0201> so you ahve a separate /home partition (from 10.10)... but its not being used for 11.04(it has its own home).. is that right?
<TimothyA> How do I stop ubuntu trigger seizures in people?
<milen8204> KM0201, and now I am trying to make partition which was 10.10 /home folder to be 11.04 /home folder
<jahrends> Hello
<liminal_> can the cp command create directory structures? eg: cp /home/myfile /home/newdirectory/myfile
<KM0201> milen8204: i have no idea
<Crazy> hello
<liminal_> ?
<jahrends> Does anyone on here have experience setting up a stand alone irc server?
<milen8204> KM0201, ok thanks for the help
<TimothyA> I would like to have Ubuntu stop triggering a seizure on anyone who comes within viewing range -_-
<Dcite> liminal_: try cp -a path/from path/to   for such  copying
<johnny77> ActionParsnip: I know alt+f2 does not work. Have not tried ctrl+alt+t, but would assume it does not work as well.
<sipior> TimothyA: you appear to have confused ubuntu with voodoo.
<Crazy> i wonder is all you from different contoury?
<KM0201> TimothyA: clever, but not really for this channel
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: In LXDE if I try to pull up the udate manager I get - 'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-natty.list'
<TimothyA> KM0201: then what?
<Dcite> liminal_: cp -a = preserves dates too, cp -r = recursive copy, loses dates.
<ActionParsnip> johnny77: try it, might just work
<TimothyA> partial filename + tab = seizure-triggering blink
<liminal_> I get this error
<TimothyA> I wish to disable the seizure-triggering link
<liminal_> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/newdirectory/': Is a directory
<TimothyA> *blink
<ActionParsnip> GuitarMan517: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<juboba> I know how to use it
<Crazy> where are all of you from?
<juboba> but I want to download wubi for ubuntu 10.10
<user82> can i replace maverick with natty without upgrade? (and keep windows dualboot undamaged)
<KM0201> user82: sure.
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: Sure
<ActionParsnip> juboba: as I said, grab the ISO, test it then put the file in the same folder as wubi.exe
<shomon> jahrends, just turn off your firewall ;) no, actually this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233146
<liminal_> the bash in ubuntu doesnt seem to allow directory creation with cp
<KM0201> user82: i believe its actually an optin when you install it'll ask you to 'clean install natty over a previous version of ubuntu" or something like that
<Mali> [19:16] <Mali> hi there... I wish to mke a usb disk but have no ubuntu nor windows, only arch linux.. how do I go about it?
<Dcite> liminal_:  cp -r /home/myfile /home/newdirectory/   <-- try that?
<yuskhanzab> hello, i need to use gyachi.. how can i install gyachi via terminal?
<Mali> [19:16] <-- toogreen_ has left this server (Remote host closed the connection).
<Mali> [19:16] <Mali> unetbootin for some reason is not allowing to make me choos emy usb disk LOL.. any other ways than unetbootin (eg. dd?)
<juboba> ActionParsnip, even if it is for 11.04?
<Mali> [19:16] <-- andevell1cus has left this server (Client Quit).
<FloodBot1> Mali: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mali> [19:16] <jbeatty> Can we get an op in -offtopic? We have a flooder and a derailer.
<Mali> [19:16] <-- pizzaman has left this server (Ping timeout: 240 seconds).
<user82> good to know..i did not want to but now my maverick's nearly broken compeltely why no
<TimothyA> KM0201: I'm serious here, bash is giving me a headache and making me temporarily blind whenever I tab for file completion
<user82> KM0201, can i clean install and only keep /home/myfolder or is that wanted too much
<DrDuck> Ahh. I think I can fix it now. ctrl-alt-f1 brings me to the terminal. :D
<ActionParsnip> juboba: should be fine as far as I know
<sipior> TimothyA: turn off "Terminal bell" in your gnome terminal preferences.
<liminal_> Dcite, no i get the same error
<KM0201> user82: you might be able to do that w/ an advanced set up, but for the "guided" part, where it does it all for you, thats probably asking to much
<yuskhanzab> can someone tell me how to install gyachi via terminal?
<Pudabudigada> Hi, I've upgraded to 11.04, and several things have broken. Most importantly, sound, it is incredibally choppy.
<TimothyA> sipior: I have... it's still blinking
<jahrends> shomon: I ask because for like hybrid I can't find any good docs that explain all the different configuration options ;)
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: have you not seen that??
<KM0201> yuskhanzab: to my knowledge, there's no repository w/ gyachi in it.. do ome googling, i found some instructions a long time ago to install it in 10.10.. probably still works for 11.04
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: ^
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: wow, hadn't seen that.;
<KM0201> win
<yuskhanzab> im using maverick ver,
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: bing and google's websites work here...
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: lol, id idn't google it.. i was going off memory... i have no use for gyachi.. if he's not willing to google, i'mn ot doing it for him.
<KM0201> lol
<shomon> ah I've never done it myself, sorry. but they have an irc channel
<yuskhanzab> KM0201, im using maverick ver.
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: it has gyachi for maverick in the same ppa
<Pudabudigada> Hi, I've upgraded to 11.04, and several things have broken. Most importantly, sound, it is incredibly choppy.
<shomon> jahrends, shown here http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/support.html
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: thats pretty much what this channel is a lot of the time
<KM0201> true..
<ActionParsnip> Pudabudigada: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<Pudabudigada> 'k
<jahrends> shomon: been there... I must be blind... don't see docs. ;)
<ActionParsnip> yuskhanzab: that ppa also has thunderbird, so if you use that it MAY upgrade that too
<shomon> I was pointing you to their irc channel
<shomon> also their mailing list is there so you could ask on there.
<yuskhanzab> owh, isee.. thanks ActionParsnip :)
<liminal_> can the cp command create directory structures? eg: cp /home/myfile /home/newdirectory/myfile
<sipior> liminal_: "man cp"
<shomon> or try here by specifying what config option you are stuck at, but it may be less helpful than their own irc channel
<juboba> ActionParsnip, It started downloading the 11.04 image
<ActionParsnip> juboba: hmm, i'll try find you a maverck wubi
<yuskhanzab> yeah, its working.. thx ActionParsnip !!
<Pudabudigada> ActionParsnip, That's helped a bit, but it's still chopped up every so often.
<Ziber> On ubuntu, is there any way to group different windows of the same application together, like in windows?
<juboba> thanks achromat
<juboba> thanks ActionParsnip
<khrm> i want to use my mobile as modem for using net on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> juboba: try this: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/maverick/wubi-r197.exe
<mindkeep> Hello, using Unity 11.04, how do I make the launcher execute multiple instances of a program (such as gnome-terminal)?
<nick87720z> Just tried update-initramfs -u -k all, and got line: "grep: /boot/config-2.6.32-26-generic: No such file or directory". Usually i remove old kernels, for now i have 2.6.32-31 for generic and preempt. Of course, initramfs file is created. I removed item in /lib/modules, but it is helpless. I have nothing installed with version 2.6.32-26*
<DoctorPepper> is anyone  using Global menubar extension for firefox ?
<nick87720z> Can't find help in web search
<ActionParsnip> mindkeep: you can press CTRL+ALT+T for multiple terminals, or use tabs in terminal
<bastidrazor> mindkeep: ctrl+shift+t will add a tab
<Dcite> liminal_: After trying, I got right idea. but NO, cp can't do that to my knowdlege, please use mkdir first?
<mindkeep> ActionParsnip: I don't want tabs, I want seperate windows
<Arowana> Hi Every1
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: You just want me to open that file as text and copy the contents?
<excelsior> quit
<mikebot> What is the default font in Libreoffice called?
<Mali> hey, how can I make the ubuntu live usb when I don't have ubuntu (no, an dno windows)
<juboba> thanks ActionParsnip
<compdoc> Liberation Serif
<sipior> nick87720z: why not simply omit the "-k all" switch?
<compdoc> mikebot
<liminal_> sipior: "man get a personality"
<KM0201> Mali: you'll probably have to do it manually   check out Pendrivelinux
<mindkeep> hmm, nevermind, I guess that seems to do what I want. Thanks ActionParsnip bastidrazor
<Ziber> How can I get the menu that allows me to chose standby, hibernate, shutdown, etc?
<Dcite> Mali: unetbootin should be close to what is needed?
<mikebot> compdoc: yes?
<donkeyinspace> hello, where to download trustable experimental packages?
<compdoc> Liberation Serif is the default font
<Arowana> how is 11.04?
<KM0201> Dcite: if you follow what he's saying, he's using arch.. unetbootin doesn't have a version of arch
<ActionParsnip> Arowana: fine
<bastidrazor> Ziber: you're running openSuSe?
<Dcite> KM0201: Ah.. lets see.
<sipior> liminal_: that was the best you could manage?
<mikebot> compdoc: Oh, thanks
<Ziber> bastidrazor: No, ubuntu 10.10.
<ActionParsnip> donkeyinspace: you can enable the proposed repo if you feel brave
<mikebot> compdoc: Is that available for windows?
<Arowana> performance wise?
<kyle__> So, anyone explain ubuntu users and groups (groups part)
<KM0201> Dcite: or if it does, i don't know about it (don't really use it anymore)
<dusf> i am trying to open http://www.getdeb.net/app/Songbird (click install) but firefox keeps trying to open it with software centre which says it cannot find it
<dusf> can someone please see if it works for them?
<Mali> Dcite.. ye .. my unetbootin is playing up though and wo't show my usb disk sigh... hehe.. ah well I will put theiso on my hard disk and boot it from there I guess
<compdoc> mikebot, dont think so, but its probably matching a windows font with a different name
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: This what you wanted? - http://pastebin.com/NyFJUexd
<bromium> anyone still who can help me with my troubles regarding setting up dansguardian , privoxy on lubuntu,
<Arowana> any experience with mrtg??
<Mali> an ntfs partition of all things lol
<ActionParsnip> dusf: did you install the getdeb deb to add the repo?
<mikebot> compdoc: OK, thank you
<nick87720z> sipior: it just seems, that something gone wrong for that version. I would like to find source. As for me it is not blocking thing
<TomThumb> So, anyone explain ubuntu users and groups (groups part)
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i am trying to install it by clicking it
<ActionParsnip> GuitarMan517: ok and what is the error?
<KM0201> Mali: there should be a solutjion out there.. you'll probaly just have to do it manually
<Dcite> Mali: Do you have yaourt installed or access to auR.archlinux.org? They have a pkgbuild for unetbootin there.
<ActionParsnip> dusf: the deb or songbird?
<TomThumb> for example the is a group called bluetooth, i have no tick next to group but i'm still able to use.  Why so?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: firefox tells me it must be opened with an ap, and the only app it recommends is software centre
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-natty.list'
<ActionParsnip> dusf: you need to add the ppa by installing the deb, you can then use those links
<dusf> ActionParsnip: the deb is for songbird, i cannot separatre them
<Dcite> Mali: It... won't see the stick? Can't you pick by device in /dev? Or nothing at all?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: where is the option to install the dev?
<dusf> deb
<bastidrazor> Ziber: right click the panel > add to panel> Shut Down
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i tried right clicking on the install link and saving link as
<dusf> but it just saved as html
<ActionParsnip> dusf: in software centre
<Mali> it only finds my linux partition on an external hard disk
<Mali> yes, it's weird.. I don't get it.. first time I see it
<dusf> ActionParsnip: when i search software centre for songbird it doesn't find anuything
<ActionParsnip> dusf: cd; wget http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; sudo dpkg -i .//getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb; rm .//getdeb-repository_0.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<Mali> which is why I am in such a hapless position :p although actually hwen I think of it, I can install grub2 somewhere and launch an old livecd with grub2 (IM on arch2) i mean with the usb creator (i have a lubuntu 10.10 and a mint 10.10 iso on the ntfs partition
<Pudabudigada> ActionParsnip, The command didn't help.
<Mali> although I forgot about it.. haven't used them in ages
<ActionParsnip> GuitarMan517: you can delete the top 3 lines of that file as you will be using the web to update. Should fix the file
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i searched software centre for deb and it found and is installing gdebi package installer, same as your link?
<jahrends> I still think it is odd that ubuntu installs by default with no compiler... ;)
<ActionParsnip> dusf: the command I gave will install and add the getdeb repo, you can then install as you expect
<KM0201> Mali: yeah, if you can boot an ISO of ubuntu or mint 10.10  they both have reliable usb creation tools.. that would be a good alternative
<ActionParsnip> jahrends: think of the target userbase of Ubuntu....
<jahrends> That makes it even more odd... :)
<Mali> well they failed in me in the past alwasy KM0201 which is why I ended up putting isos on my hard disk bt anyway, here I go... thanks!
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: Aren't the first three comments?
<dusf> ActionParsnip: your command gives errors
<KM0201> Mali: ok, good luck
<ActionParsnip> Pudabudigada: not sure then, I don't use wubi personally. If you are using Win7 you can resize the windows partition and install a REAL install of Ubuntu which will run better and be easier to fix
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: please pastebin this file too /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-natty.list
<ActionParsnip> dusf: seen this: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04#how_to_install
<dusf> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Q1TXmQbJ
<camille> #questioncopyright
<toehio2> is it possible to install a new version of ubuntu without formatting a partition (to preserve the data in certain directories like /home, /var, etc.)?
<Pudabudigada> ActionParsnip, I am running it normally.
<Dcite> camille: You might be in the wrong channel? What is your support question?
<numbah1hax0r> can directx 9.0 run on ubuntu
<numbah1hax0r> like for a game?
<junco> Hi I'm having a terrible time since upgrading to 11.04 with compiz going nuts and freezing half my interface... how can I find out if this bug has been reported already? google isn't helping much.
<Dcite> !wine | numbah1hax0r
<ubottu> numbah1hax0r: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: http://pastebin.com/uGFw0icW
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: I think thats the problem.. :)
<numbah1hax0r> so Dcite
<Mali> numbah1hax0r: thatwould have to be through wine (or a vm)
<Pudabudigada> ActionParsnip, I wouldn't get anywhere with virtualisation on this!
<numbah1hax0r> right,but does wine have it preinstalled?
<durando> so guys this unity thing does anyone actually like it? and is there going to be a time when ubuntu classic isn't possible because if there is than i may need to switch distros in the future
<numbah1hax0r> or do i have to install directx via wine?
<ark0nza> numbah1hax0r: checkout playonlinux too
<dusf> ActionParsnip: getdeb is installed, but when i click on the 'install now' option it is still only offering to open it with software centre
<numbah1hax0r> playonlinux?
<Dcite> numbah1hax0r: Wine has impleted directx 9.0 to a certain degree and most modern games should work, please check your game in appdb.winehq.org for a better insight
<EClaesson> durando, i like Unity. On a first look it was rather annoying. But i'm really starting to like it now
<Arowana> Hi Action: can I put .exe in folder and share it on samba and run in ubuntu's mem. space?
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: Yes, you nailed, it, please make the correction to it? :)
<donkeyinspace2> ActionParsnip , enabled proposed repo but still dont see the wanted package
<ark0nza> numbah1hax0r:  I use playonlinux to run Steam... HL2, Team Fortress 2, Fallout 3 etc
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Remove line 3?
<numbah1hax0r> whats playonlinux?
<durando> EClaesson: I have attempted to give it a fair shake honestly but all that unity has managed to do for me is use my android tablet more...........
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: Yes place.
<Arowana> I have done 1st part and not sure about 2nd running in ubuntu mem space
<junco> I think unity needs a lot of work but has potential
<dusf> ActionParsnip: 'there isn't a package called 'songbird' in your current software sources'
<numbah1hax0r> ark0nza, what's playonlinux?
<Dcite> numbah1hax0r: playonlinux is a script which happens to use wine, I won't say it is needed but some people seem to like it
<sipior> durando: this is a discussion more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<durando> sipior: thanks for that resource
<lvh> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 11.04. I'm running into a particular problem with compiling python2.6/2.7 from source which I can only reproduce on 11.04. I installed build-deps python2.7. When I make, it's giving me the usual Failed to find the necessary bits to build these modules: line, except with sqlite and zlib in it, which I don't understand because I have zlib1g-dev and libsqlite3-dev.
<ark0nza> numbah1hax0r: Google it mate, or search the software center... basically a collection of preconfigured wine setups for games
<jillsmit> how to enable zte wimax device in ubuntu 11.04?
<mbn_18> Hi, how can I change the mirror I use to get the updates / new apps?
<junco> So, no one else having problems with compiz and ubuntu 11? I get freezes almost every hour it sucks
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: It wont let me edit it o_0
<Arowana> I want to recompile squid for MAC support
<numbah1hax0r> thanks ark0nza :D
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: use a command line editor like nano or vi or vim
<KM0201> mbn_18: in synaptic.. go to settings/repositories.. then where it says "Select servers".. choose Find best server..
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Ok
<ark0nza> numbah1hax0r: Even got adobe CS54 working on it, np :)
<mbn_18> KM0201: thx
<MonkeyDust> junco: you're free to use gnome (Ubuntu Classic)
<Dcite> GuitarMan517: sudo vim /path/to/file
<ark0nza> numbah1hax0r: CS4 even
<dusf> ActionParsnip: i did exactly what you asked...
<KM0201> mbn_18: actually, i think its "settings repositories, then where it says download from, choose other, then click select best server
<kln> join #awesome
<donkeyinspace> ActionParsnip , is pkgs.org a trustable site?
<junco> MonkeyDust: I suppose that's true.. but I'm thinking someone (developers) would want to know about my problems somewhere?
<Mali> ok added ubu natty to my ntfs partition , will see if it works... if not I guess I will be back weeping :p
<MonkeyDust> junco: you're not the only person who dislikes Unity, I don't like it either, so I don't use it
<dennda> What in gods name happened here? http://the-space-station.com/~dennda/tmp/unity_screwed.png
<donkeyinspace> why is not to possible to force some package s version?
<junco> MonkeyDust: I'm not sayign I don't like it. I'm saying it freezes the system... it's buggy. I'd use it if it didn't break my computer every hour.
<numbah1hax0r> which version is 10.04
<numbah1hax0r> ?
<sipior> junco: if you're experiencing constant crashes, a bug report would be very helpful.
<KM0201> dennda: well, you should have set screenshot to delay about 2sec..lol, but i'd say something went hairy
<ayecee> numbah1hax0r: lucid lynx
<dennda> I just did an update; Now my system is totally screwed and unusable. I still get the unity dock but everything is acting very very weird
<sipior> junco: might be interesting to see if gnome-classic shows the same problem.
<dusf> can somebody please help me open the install now link on http://www.getdeb.net/software/Songbird - gdebi is installed
<numbah1hax0r> so lucid?
<ayecee> numbah1hax0r: yes
<numbah1hax0r> Thanks man.
<dennda> KM0201: yeah i am not talking about that. but why am i having that weird gtk theme and all those weird framebuffer issues e.g. when i switch to another viewport
<batti3004> Hi, i use ubuntu 11, and i have some problems, videos dont play in fullscreen, can anybody help out?
<sipior> junco: in other words: does the problem lie with unity, or the video card driver.
<junco> sipior: I'll try classic for awhile and see.. then I'll do a bug report. I assume I'll be able to find that pretty easy on ubuntu.org (how to file a bug report)
<KM0201> dennda: no clue.. :)
<sipior> junco: yeah, let me see if i can find that factoid...
<sipior> !bug > junco
<ubottu> junco, please see my private message
<dennda> this unity thing doesnt exactly seem to be stable
<junco> sipior: got it thanks!
<dusf> can somebody please help me open the install now link on http://www.getdeb.net/software/Songbird - gdebi is installed
<numbah1hax0r> is a 3 GHz processor good?
<numbah1hax0r> like for ubuntu?
<sipior> numbah1hax0r: just fine, yes.
<DexterF> hi
<Arowana> hi
<MonkeyDust> !hi
<Arowana> performance improverment via Swap space??
<sipior> Arowana: yes.
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Ok, thats working. Ran ppa purge on the Gnome3 ppa
<sipior> :-)
<DexterF> I set up 10.10 with encrypted home - basically for testing. now I need that box to auto-login a user and so that contradicts. question: how do I permanently decrypt that home?
<sfstikkun> Hi, I thought I was accessing XChat and I was switched over to freenode.  Is there a reason for that?
<DexterF> (or *can* I have enc. home and auto-login? tho it's bogus)
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Should I try sudo aptget install ubuntu-desktop now?
<KM0201> DexterF: i don't think so.. (but you might be able to)..
<envygeeks> DexterF: Try -- http://www.satansgarden.org/2010/03/05/removing-encryption-from-home-directories-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Mali> ok yay.. it only took  amin and I had the ubu natty on the ntfs partitin working.. sorry I forgot about my own boot system :P
<Mali> strange, the livecd is in fallback mode?
<Mali> if only it remained like so ^^
<Mali> took me longer time to figure out this empathy thing ;/
<KM0201> Mali: fallback mode?
<Mali> well I booted the iso and well it looks like old gnome, not unity
<KM0201> oh ok.. Mali you're lucky.. most, the screen just goes black...lol
<Mali> on the live cd?
<KM0201> Mali: affirmative.
<KM0201> when the graphis drivers aren't working properly, that is
<Mali> I have launched the iso from disk.. ah ok, nah works like a charm, crispy gfx even .. although this is HOW I want ubuntu. not unity/G3 but ah well
<GuitarMan517> Dcite: Made those changes..rebooting. Thanks for your help
<DexterF> envygeeks: thanks!
<GuitarMan517> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Mali> last time I tried to do that, it ended up crashing my whole system, so I left ubu for a while  but that was beta anyway
<lcb> KM0201, have you been lost in action?? :o good to see you ;)
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> Can anybody help me ?? My "Me menu" disappeared from the Indicator area.
<KM0201> lcb: :)  been hanging out in xubuntu/lubuntu  (for obvious reasons.
<lcb> KM0201, good ;)
<philip_> tips on how to debug ubuntu 11.04 install on mac? ubuntu cd starts to load, shows a little man/keyboard (i think) at bottom of screen for a moment, then shows a prompt (to left) and stays
<sfstikkun> Anyone know why sound on Ubuntu is so compromised on a regular basis.  Right now, I cannot use my Ubuntu program to play my music files.
<Mali> this is the godo thign about keeping grub on an oem partition , independent of installs.. as long as one has ONE grub2 livecd (Which I didn't but was logged in on arch with grub1 and just installed grub2) and I was set.. phew
<KM0201> sfstikkun: do you get an error of some type?
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> no
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> Can anybody help me ?? My "Me menu" disappeared from the Indicator area.
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> Everything is working normally,but i cannot see only the Me Menu
<marioman> Hi
<Mali> sandeep I *suspect* a lot of new bugs will be abundant due to quite a 'paradigm' in gnome2- gnome 3 (and unity fo rthat matter)
<sfstikkun> KM0201, I nothing...no error message, no nothing.  I checked to see if a card was installed and it is.  Still nothing
<marioman> How can i get see the short url
<marioman> http://goo.gl/7GPk
<KM0201> sfstikkun: so you're not getting any sound at all, right?
<sfstikkun> right, KM
<KM0201> sfstikkun: ok, well thats a little different than music not playing
<Mali> oops, I think the installer is trying to unmount the iso partition LOL
<researcher123> how to reach an application in 11.04 rapidly?
<KM0201> sfstikkun: first, what is your sound device...  if you don't know, open a terminal and type "lspci" w/o quotes, and hit enter, and find your audio controller
<wiehan> guys, hi. Installed 11.04. I like it. But, I have very glitchy graphics issues. Nvidia 7300 graphics card (not great, but surely able to run 3D games etc.) On the Nvidia (Reccommended) drivers my desktops loads and shows a desktop (e.g. wallpaper, unity panel, etc.) but nothing happens, funny enough I can interact with the system, it is just now showing it. On the old Nvidia 173 drivers, my system runs OK. But There aren't much effects in unity and not able
<Mali> r0hit: are you form sloth?
<wiehan>  to do much graphics wise... please help.
<marioman> i need help
<Mali> sleuth
<Mali> slough or
<Strav> Hi. I wish to periodically run fsck on my raid5 array to check for bad sectors. My raid is formatted as ext4, would a normal fsck.ext4 do the job for this? (I cannot seem to google a clear documentation about running fsck on a raid array, if anyone can point one out, it'll be much appreciated)
<KM0201> marioman: all the mind-readers have left for the day
<sfstikkun> KM0201, I'm going to do that now. BB in bit
<KM0201> sfstikkun: uh.. ok
<r0hit> Mali, no, just an fglrx user
<Mali> damn , of all the millions of rohits, I hoped for a random encounter with an old bud ;)
<Pudabudigada> Anyone know about Natty sound issues? My computer is now useless for any media.
<r0hit> :)
<Mali> :)
<yuyu> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   yuyu Anubisss markin lance__ theshadow rzx2371 cheshire_fox dupondje stjohnmedrano selits r0hit Guest71011 lubuntu researcher123 robin0800 jatt Strav toad mbeierl rzx237 lousygarua rumpe1 wiehan shamino_ kamikaza lcb El-Kodar pelirrojo_ m
<yuyu> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Devon_ slackin fedora_newb irvie batti3004 cryptonome Kardos_ Ericounet eiriksvin larstov mbn_18 multipass_ pteague_work lvh bibinou_ ukev Stormx2 donkeyinspace numbah1hax0r coolbhavi DrShoggoth durando toehio2 camille chrisccoulson Steve
<yuyu> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Lesterwood kancerman oCean toastyjustice LuisCosta Pudabudigada yuskhanzab sharkbird mikeea xiong dajhorn torchie Logan_ czardoz DrDuck agrab h0ller lsp megh ckrailo Sterist user82 brianchidester v-himanshu shentino x1o LLStarks daws cps0
<yuyu> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   BKTech86 DrHouse|Hyperion SimonP86_ astra05 hobbsc vgusev vivid llua asavard tremolux www2 Morten_ MadAGu TheRedOctober raju rbunny BiDOrD Jinxed-- evilsushi H4VK hwilde alex_ delinquentme d3vic3 Jareth ecanto qbert zzecool afman bsodmike
<yuyu> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   PhoenixSTF Belea Sansui350A joe75 bfiller CardinalFang SA-Geoff cmagina clbr fumanchu182 lborda jeija Ababab cannonball linux_probe HelloWorld321 stephan_ debes BlaDe^ The_Pugilist aleran_ x1sc0 bresta voodoo123_ zaid_h envygeeks mounir d
<lubuntu> lol
<r0hit> SASL or SSL? :p
<wiehan> and when I open additional drivers (restricted drivers thingy) It says the Nvidia [recommended] drivers is installed (green light next to it), but beneath it says it is not enabled. Please help
<ikonia> lets just move along please.
<sipior> strav: yes, that should be fine. fsck operates on the filesystem; raid is more or less an orthogonal issue.
<delinquentme> ^^^ false alarm right ??
<Mali> SASL of course: Sassy Anti-Secure Layer!
<delinquentme> that was not official?
<philip_> all tips for installing ubuntu on intel macs welcome, or how to debug a stuck prompt issue during ubuntu cd load
<r0hit> since vboxvideo doesn't support OpenGL (2.0 ?), running Natty in virtualbox and expecting Unity to pop up is futile right?
<oCean> r0hit: I run 11.04 in vbox
<oCean> r0hit: with unity that is
<Pimmetje> Hi all, I am having a question about dualscreen & Displayport on intel hd graphics, i have dualboot (11.04) on windows both screens work fine. On ubuntu one screen has all colors messed (more green & red). I used PowerStrip to get the settings for xrand but no luck. Maybe anyone here can help me?
<r0hit> oCean, any quirks or fiery hoops you had to jump thru to get that working?
<Fiery> ?
<Pudabudigada> Anyone know about Natty sound issues? My computer is now useless for any media.
<oCean> r0hit: install the guest additions in natty, and enable 3d-acceleration in vbox settings for that vmachine, that was all
<r0hit> Fiery, sorry false alarm :)
<Mali> probably a lot of loops on fire yesh.. like a midsummer night's lady of the night's erm treasurebox
<Fiery> heh no problem r0hit
<Pudabudigada> The sound cracks in any media player I try
<Pudabudigada> Worst in Vlc
<Mali> puda , you on alsa or?
<wiehan> When I start my computer I get a black screen (way before X starts) that just says "error: parse file not allowed" - I presume it might have something to do with the face that I used my old install partition as my /home. but How do I fix it?
<KM0201> Pudabudigada: vlc is a mess in 11.04 right now, not sure why... i've had really good luck w/ Parole Media Player
<r0hit> oCean, funny i did that. it bails out with GL_EXT_copy_texture being not supported... VBox 4.0.6 btw
<Mali> blah, sound slike 11.04 is like 10.04.. not the best version
<oCean> r0hit: yep, 4.0.6 here too
<samzor_> I have updated my station from 10.04 to 11.04 and i cant get unity to work and i think it's due to the nvidia drivers anyone have any pointers ?
<cheshire_fox> Got a problem with my wireless.  With in the last 12 hours network-manager suddenly refuses to connect to any wireless network (password protected or not_.
<KM0201> Mali: 11.04 is fine.. it just has some issues... but with such heavy changes, thats to be expected
<quiel> anyone got the battery indicator working in 11.04?
<Mali> ye KM0201: fair enough, but I came back here for stability issues... but perhaps hmm,
<Strav> sipior: thanks
<bradland> i'm looking for help interpreting this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/569273
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager" [Medium,Triaged]
<Mali> ah man I been distro hopping for 2 months now... what a nightmare :p
<Pudabudigada> KM0201, Parole isn't working at all.
<Strav> sipior: I'll just schedule one and see what happens.
<bradland> it looks like lucid is marked as "won't fix", but it's an LTS release, so I'm kind of confused.
<Pudabudigada> It's not even starting to play.
<ksbalaji> The Desktop icons defaults to -keep aligned- everytime I start the pc. Can't I permanently set it otherwise please?
<wiehan> samzor_ also having issues
<KM0201> Mali: honestly, if you want ultimate stability, look at something other than unity.. you might even consider xubuntu or lubuntu or kubuntu.. just a lot of changes on the gnome side right now
<samzorio> wiehan did you manage to fix it ?
<r0hit> oCean, your graphics hardware?
<Mali> ye lubuntu is cool
<lubuntu> yes i know :)
<wiehan> samzorio: no, no one is helping here.
<Mali> true KM0201: but I also wanna get used to G3 , might as well as frikking  as kde has alwasy crashe don me since 2000
<lubuntu> but i have problem with gdesktoplets
<Mali> hehe lubuntu :p
<lubuntu> gdesklets
<lubuntu> its blin
<Mali> compiz + lxde any nifty?
<lubuntu> blink
<KM0201> Mali: i just haven't been able to embrace gnome 3 yet (on ubuntu anyway)
<lubuntu> i dont use compiz
<Mali> KM0201: it is why I left ubuntu (unity + G3) although unity actually was a bit nicer I guess
<Younder> to get unity to work with nvide try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pudabudigada> KM0201,  Ahh, it works now! Thanks!
<KM0201> Pudabudigada: what does?
<Younder> It has some settings that might help
<Mali> but gnome man.. I loved them for a decade.. and well if ONLY I can bring down the menu bar back onto the windows I guess I can deal with it :p
<Pudabudigada> KM0201,  I can play music
<KM0201> oh, well, thats a relief
<Mali> I HATE moving my mouse up to the top for each little bl**dy thing I gotta do
<KM0201> lol
<Pudabudigada> KM0201,  The odd skip, but it's much better.
<coz_> Mali,   then log off and log back onto classic gnome
<lubuntu> Mali,  in gnome you can take down
<Mali> lubuntu: I wa shoping so, but couldn't figure it out, ende dup deleteing the whole menu.. how?
<Combatjuan> This might be a dumb question, but what happened to xorg.conf in natty?  Did X get replaced by that zany new fangled thing?
<Mali> coz_: when i did that I couldn't log back in to my system, had to reformat and went arch linux instead
<lubuntu> Mali then you log out you see on down combobox to choose a classic ubuntu
<Pudabudigada> Ok, audio seems to work as long as I don't touch the pc while it's playing.
<Mali> it's actually AWESOME but pacman is still a lil unreliable
<jatt> Combatjuan: it's configured automatically however you can generate a xorg.conf if you want
<KM0201> Pudabudigada: lol
<KM0201> Mali: i like pacman
<Mali> nope lubuntu when I enabled fallabck on (beta) it entirely crashed couldn't log in in any X
<torchie> what's sasl
<Combatjuan> jatt: I need to adjust some touchpad options that aren't present in the gui.  How do I generate an xorg.conf?
<Mali> KM0201: so do I , but it isn't reliable
<coz_> Mali,   ?? seriously?  all you needed to do    is log off,, type in your password  and before hitting enter change the session to Classic.. or in UNity,, although I dont reccoment this,, open a terminal and type   gnome-panel & disown
<Mali> and typically, when I try and fix things, it gets itself stucjk and breaks my system, hehe
<Mali> nope coz_ I COUDN'T I am trying ot tell you now
<KM0201> Mali: lubuntu doesn't have a fall back,b ecause it doesn't support 3d
<Mali> aka beta bug I guess... or alpha 3... either way.. KDE as well crashed every 3 mins
<lubuntu> lxde is super light and very speed
<Mali> \so I left ubuntu
<jatt> Combatjuan: Xorg -configure
<Combatjuan> jatt: Thanks.
<Mali> yesh, but I like my compiz effects ;) although I saw a very nice layout on youtube with compiz + lxde tbh
<lapion> how do I disable application restart upon crash ?
<Mali> anyway, I wrote a post install script for archlinux and I'm at the nightmare now of seieng if I will implement wm + de combos
<Mali> or just stick to some basic confs
<oCean> Mali: chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Mali> ye ok.. sorry :)
<Mali> not a single channel on the planet I don't get showve dinto offtopic ;)
<MrADz> Hi guys, My web cut out whilst downloading 11.04 and now when I try and run the installer it fails to fetch packages??
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Mali> MrADz: that sounds like a potentially broken ISO , have you checked the mda5sum?
<MrADz> Sorry I have no idea what you're talking about
<BinaryMan> hi. upgraded to 11.04 and started using xfce. it's not respecting the keyboard shortcuts I have set up.
<coz_> MrADz,  there is the mini install cd  19 megs,, little to get corrupted,, however it is NOT a live cd..
<MrADz> No, I'm just trying to install the upgrade in update manager
<coz_> MrADz,  ah ok
<xadhoom> why can the ubuntu installer only use predefined mountpoints?
<Omega> !md5 | MrADz
<ubottu> MrADz: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coz_> MrADz,  is it necessary for you to upgrade,,, cannot backup?
<BinaryMan> xadhoom: it doesn't. you can specify your own mountpoints.
<MrADz> tbh I could backup but for easier upgrade
<gh0st> hello
<xadhoom> BinaryMan, i can not type in text
<BinaryMan> xadhoom: you don't have to. when you get to the partitioning screen, set the mountpoints by hand.
<coz_> MrADz,  the only reason is that I generally do not ask people to upgrde,, ubuntu upgrades are consistently inconsistent,, clean installs give you ,, at the very least,, the confort that any problems are not related to the upgrade itself
<xadhoom> BinaryMan, yes but i can only select from a dropbox
<xadhoom> BinaryMan, i can not type /blahblah into it
<Omega> coz_: Most problems we have to deal with here come from upgrades.
<coz_> Omega,  this I have seen over the years  for sure
<coz_> upgrades can be a PITA  to troubleshoot
<BinaryMan> xadhoom: that's because /blahblah isn't a recognized mount point.
<giacomo> buona sera a tutti
<coz_> giacomo,  salve :)
<oCean> coz_: no need for such acronyms I think
<thevishy> i had given upgrade command earlier and went for work
<coz_> oCean,  you mean the pita thing?
<giacomo> vorrei chiedere se e possibile come installare office 2007 nel mio portatile  grazie
<thevishy> how do I know if Natty is installed ?
<thevishy> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<oCean> coz_: indeed :( One leads to another etc etc
<sipior> coz_: i wouldn't worry about it.
<cheshire_fox> For some reason network manager isn't running
<coz_> oCean, this I have also seen over the years... generally not thar particular one is at fault though :)
<thevishy> how do I know my  current ubuntu version
<coz_> thevishy,  in terminal      lsb_release -a
<thevishy> it says maverick
<thevishy> how do I upgrade to natty
<coz_> thevishy,  that is 10.10
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cheshire_fox> Earlier  it decided not to work with any wifi ap, then it said my wireless card wasn't working because the firmware wasn't in place, and now the applet says network manager is not working at all.  Help?
<The-Kernel_> hi, is there a way to get iptables to drop ONLY rtpevents? I googled and didn't find anything.
<coz_> thevishy,  is it important to upgrade or can you clean install with no issues?
<dualcore> i installed ubuntu 11.04 and now i am getting 403 - Forbidden for all my lighttpd vhost? help!?
<thevishy> I think clean issue is also fine coz_
<thevishy> but I need to use USB then right
<giacomo> scusate scappo ci sentiamo dopo
<coz_> thevishy,  is this a netbook ?
<thevishy> is natty significantly better than maverick
<thevishy> coz_ yeah
<sebsebseb> thevishy: for some users yes, for other users no
<noes1s> Im doing a script, can someone do "ls .gconf/system/networking/connections/*" and tell me the output?
<thevishy> right
<coz_> thevishy,   oh ! mm I have absolutely no experience with netbooks other than knowing there is no cd in them...sorry
<thevishy> I did USB install initially
<brass> What is the preferred method of setting up a desktop terminal server?    I used to use xdmcp, but that seams impossible with ubuntu.  I've read about a vncserver and freenx.  Anyone have an opinion?
<sebsebseb> thevishy: altough it seems quite a lot aren't that happy with the new Unity interface in 11.04 for example
<coz_> thevishy,  i would probably ,, in your place,  do the same with 11.04..
<thevishy> Yeah I was against Unity interface btw :)
<sebsebseb> thevishy: you should be able to try from the Ubuntu website now
<sebsebseb> the Unity 2D
<sebsebseb> in a web browser
<codingenesis> can any one tell me that, can we design our own architecture of a computer??
<fi103910> hi all - I'm very unexperienced with Linux (know some, but not much...) and ran into a problem after updating to 11.04. For some reason, the "default boot" option doesn't work. Can someone help me with this... ? :)
<trailoryo> Hey, what do i do to paste this line automatically every time I start XChat? "/msg NickServ Identify trailoryo xxxxxxxx"
<dimkin> hello! i want to install ubuntu server @ via c3 700Mhz mitx mobo. do i really need recomended x64 version ? ;)
<coz_> fi103910,  ah what shows up when you try to boot?
<sebsebseb> fi103910: I guess upgrading broke your booting,  may just be some issue with Grub 2, but Grub 2 isn't that easy to configure, espesaily as a newbie
<smw> trailoryo, I suggest you set the server password to trailoryo:xxxxxxx
<raju> trailoryo:  click freenode at xchat network list and edit give the password server password
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | fi103910
<ubottu> fi103910: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Promille> Why is the update to Natty so extremely slow(100kb/s average). I can theoretically do 1.85mb/s, and I usually max it with the update manager
<fi103910> well, it's strange - if I choose the "use older version" option, but choose the same 11.04 version - it works just fine...
<roasted> Hey guys - has the Unity bug with dual screen monitors been fixed so I can have my right-side monitor as the main with Unity's bar on it?
<thevishy> Maybe I can also stick with 10.10 for some time and switch too
<sebsebseb> fi103910: ok so it boots up with an older kernel?
<codingenesis> can any one tell me that, can we design our own architecture of a computer??
<trailoryo> Thanks smw & raju
<smw> trailoryo, that can be done by clicking on freenode in the list. and then clicking edit
<oCean> Promille: the servers still might be hitting a lot of traffic
<sebsebseb> roasted: no don't think so
<smw> trailoryo, np
<coz_> roasted,  which video card do you have on that system?
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: i'd ask in ##hardware
<roasted> coz_, nvidia 9600gt
<fi103910> yes and no - it's the same kernel, but throught the "use older version" option...
<roasted> sebsebseb, bummer. :(
<raju> trailoryo:  welcome :S
<raju> :)
<Promille> oCean: ye, maby. but should be possible to have to options to switch mirrors, so the traffic can be dealt better between the mirrors
<sebsebseb> roasted: altough to be honest  not that sure what bug your reffering to, but I guess since 11.04 is security updates only, no is the answer to your question
<Kruptein> is it fine to install the 2.6.39 rc4 headers in natty?
<Kruptein> or will it cause problems ? (never update my kernel manually)
<dimkin> hello! i want to install ubuntu server @ via c3 700Mhz mitx mobo. do i really need recomended x64 version ? ;)
<roasted> sebsebseb, when you are running 2 monitors, you can't move the unity bar anywhere else EXCEPT on the far far left.
<fi103910> it's a bit confusing, sorry - but I just checked, the kernel versions are exactly the same on "default" and the one I can choose from "older version"
<coz_> roasted,  well   I dont think the launcher or even the upper panel can be moved,, the opton with nvidia,,of course is you could make the monitor on the right the primary monitor but that would be awkward to work with
<roasted> sebsebseb, I want it on the left of my main screen (which is on the right)
<sebsebseb> Kruptein: why upgrade the kernel manually? oh and espesaily why to a release candidate?
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip : yes !!
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: can't see why not, your kernel and kernel issues will not be supported here as you are using an unofficial kernel
<roasted> coz_, it has to be moveable, as Im sure half of the dual screen world is screaming about it now.
<BinaryMan> dimkin: only if the server your going to install it on has 64-bit hardware
<sebsebseb> roasted: I think that's something that won't be fixed untill maybe the next release, for what your reffering to
<thevishy> is my netbook 64 bit ?
<codingenesis> can i theoretical do it and then implement it ??
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: don't see why not
<roasted> sebsebseb, LOL. you gotta be kidding. Next release = fail if that's how long it will take.
<coz_> roasted,  well if it can be I have not found a way  on my dual monitor set up...i simply put the launcher panel into auto hide and replace with cairo dock
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip: :)
<sebsebseb> roasted: well 11.04 is security updates only as far as I know, so don't expect any Unity fixes in it
<trailoryo> working fine;)
<Kruptein> sebsebseb, ActionParsnip well  I read on the ubuntuforums that my slow internet connection is the cause of the 2.6.38 kernel and that I should either upgrade or downgrage
<roasted> sebsebseb, I mean within a month or so would be nice to see the feature there... a feature that should have been there since day 1 if you ask me.
<Kruptein> my internet connection was fine in 10.10  and in windows 7 (dual boot) also,  but since I upgraded to natty it is terrible slow
<guy24> hello
<roasted> sebsebseb, I can understand being limited on feature set, but at least keeping the potion for dual screeners out there... that just *makes sense*
<dimkin> BinaryMan, but somewhere in faq i found , that x64 will be same or beetter, comparing to x86 :)
<sebsebseb> Kruptein: well don't upgrade to a releae candiate of the next one, and you shoudn't need to install another kernel yourselfl ike that
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: then natty may not be the release for you
<guy24> my computers went of in the middle of a ubuntu distro upgrade
<sebsebseb> roasted: well that's not how Ubuntu works, a release comes out, and useually only gets security updates after woulds
<dimkin> it's too confusing to my mega CPU :D
<coz_> roasted,  well at least that is correct... a month or so should have most of the glitches worked out,, if you find a way to move the Unity launcher let me know :)
<trailoryo> Anyone knows why im not allowed to make new partitions in GParted?
<guy24> im trying to read my encrypted hard drive
<roasted> coz_, certainly will. thanks.
<guy24> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /media/sda1 crypt1
<guy24> Cannot open device /media/sda1 for read-only access.
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip: can you tell me why don't mobile phones can have faster and more powerfull processors?? It's limitation ??
<fi103910> sebsebseb - shouldn't the boot be exactly identical, regardless of which way I boot ? Default or "older version" - as long as the version I select is the same kernel version ?
<sebsebseb> coz_: roasted they will continue work on Unity for 11.10 yes, but don't expect those changes to end up in Unity in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> trailoryo: is the drive in use, or partitions you are trying to manipultae mounted?
<Kruptein> sebsebseb, ActionParsnip well I have upgraded already :D so would downgrading be dangerous?
<ojii> is there a way to change the shortcuts in the launcher? I won't ever need the "view photos" one so replacing it with something which is useful to me would be nice
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: power consumption
<roasted> sebsebseb, that sounds so fail. hate to sound negative but, that's really bad.
<coz_> sebsebseb,  that also makes sense
<coz_> :)
<ray24> hi, how do you auto-authenticate wireless keyring?
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip: Is that it's limitation lies in hardware??
<trailoryo> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: more mhz = more power = shorter battery life
<ActionParsnip> trailoryo: then thats why
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip: ya that is a main point.
<guy24> sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /media/sda1 crypt1
<guy24> Cannot open device /media/sda1 for read-only access.
<trailoryo> ActionParsnip, oh, so what do I do then lol.
<guy24> does anybody has a clue ?
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: you can clock / underclock rooted android phones buy the battery life will go seriosly down if you make it faster
<sebsebseb> roasted: well Ubuntu isn't a rolling release like....  well there are people here who don't like other distro's being mentioned in here,  but one does come to mind, when it comes to getting security updates, but also proper later versions of programs when stable enough.
<coz_> guy24,   is /media/sda1  a partition ,, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> trailoryo: get the partitions freed. If you are trying to manipulate the partitions and disk you are booted to it won't work. You will need a livecd environment
<sebsebseb> roasted: of course as far as I  know Unity is pretty much Ubuntu only at the moment though, because of certain technical reasons
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip: so designing such an architecture for mobile phone which is power efficient is the key thing right ???
<trailoryo> ActionParsnip, ok :) thanks
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: if you can make the same app need less speed to run, or improve battery life then you can push CPUs faster
<roasted> sebsebseb, well, I'm sure that has potential to change once ubuntu gets off of the guinea pig test-drive that they're currently doing with it.
<Pici> !ot | codingenesis ActionParsnip
<ubottu> codingenesis ActionParsnip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> codingenesis: that is one way too yes, many use ARM CPUs as they are pretty good with power
<Kruptein> I'm defintly not the only one who notices this speed issues
<sebsebseb> roasted: no it will probably remain a versions distro, that only tends to get security updates, for well many years to come yet
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip:  thanks  :)
<roasted> sebsebseb, I have no idea what you just said. I'm referring to Unity on other distros.
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, I think I changed what my swap partition is, is there an easy way to verify the server is using the new swap partition?
<sebsebseb> roasted: well  a guy from Fedora tried to do just that and even get it into the main repo's, and another guy tried to provide it for OpenSuse, but yep some technical issues.  Anyway this is going off topic now.
<codingenesis> ActionParsnip: for that nano technology is the key technology to develop such an efficient architecture ...
<Pici> codingenesis: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Please move the coversation to pm, or to another channel.
<codingenesis> Pici : ok sorry for that...
<KatronixSerf> anyone?
<fi103910> is there any difference between 2.6.38-8-generic-pae & 2.6.38-8-generic ... ?
<intuition> Hey all
<dennda> http://the-space-station.com/~dennda/tmp/error.png -- ideas?
<ayecee> KatronixSerf: I think "swapon -s" shows what's being used for swap.
<fx> got a big problem, And im stuck on with troubleshooting. SSHD on my box wont let me in, Nothing bad in log, Even replies to netcat
<KatronixSerf> thanks ayecee
<lapion> I have a problem with an application constantly restarting.
<fi103910> that's the only difference between the kernels I use - one works (generic), the other doesn't (default boot, generic-pae)...
<teegee543> hey, i upgraded to 11.04 and now evolution tasks aren't showing up in my calendar applet :( however, a subscribed calendar does show up in the applet
<coz_> fi103910,  the PAE kernel will allow a 32 bit system to see and use  more than 3.5 gigs of memory
<bluelf> hi guys I recently upgraded to 11.04 I am not able to install xbmc is it something to do with latest ubuntu , I cant even find it in synaptic package manager
<fi103910> coz- is that the only difference ?
<fi103910> since that one doesn't work for me - it doesn't boot at all
<TomThumb> New install ubuntu 11.4, when using Software Centre it says "Check your internet connection", I am online..  How do i fix this?
<Omega> dennda: fresh isntall?
<fx> SSH problems : http://paste.ubuntu.com/602371/
<sdwrage> Hey all
<KM0201> TomThumb: thats amazing
<ayecee> fi103910: it may be that your processor doesn't support the PAE extension.
<sdwrage> How do I prepare Grub for a Windows 7 install?
<codingenesis> how can i become an ubuntu developer??
<fi103910> ayecee - any idea how to fix that... ? any updates I should do ?
<lapion> I started mythtv frontend, but since the backend is of a different version the frontend ends with an errorlevel 251, and ubuntu keeps on wanting to restart the mythtv-frontend
 * KM0201 goes to google for Ubuntu 11.4   can't find it
<sdwrage> I need to dual boot Windows 7 on my laptop that already has Ubuntu 11.04
<ayecee> fi103910: err.. fix what?
<iceroot> !download | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<codingenesis> so for that what i have to do???
<intuition> I'm having a problem starting up eclipse in ubuntu 10.04. It worked fine for months until yesterday. Today when i launch it i get this window http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/2776/screenshotuvb.png . I will also not get any additional info when i try to launch it from terminal. I already tried reinstalling it but ... well.. it's ubuntu.. not windows :P Can anyone tell me how could i possibly solve this issue please ?
<KatronixSerf> how can you resize your / partition?
<TomThumb> KM0201: OK, you have any idea how to fix?
<sdwrage> is there an easy way to setup boot to where I dont have to recover grub?
<Omega> KM0201: We're not here to make fun of people.
<coz_> bluelf,  I believe there is a 11.04  ppa for xbmc,, let me see if I can find it
<KM0201> iceflatline: you obviously don't get satire... i'm using 11.04
<codingenesis> can any one tell me how can i become an ubuntu developer???
<KM0201> oops, iceroot see above
<iceroot> codingenesis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<KatronixSerf> (to make it bigger)
<ayecee> codingenesis: what do you want to develop?
<fi103910> ayecee - sorry, my linux skills = close to zero... what I mean is, is there something comparable to driver updates I should do ?
<ayecee> fi103910: I don't understand what you want to accomplish.
<iceroot> KM0201: and what is the problem about going to ubuntu.com and download it?
<dennda> Omega: not anymore, but not too old
<coz_> bluelf,   I found a beta2  version 10.0  ppa if you want to give it a try
<ayecee> fi103910: if a PAE kernel doesn't work on your system, don't use a PAE kernel :)
<coz_> bluelf,    http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/09/xbmc-100-dharma-beta-2-released-how-to.html
<KM0201> iceroot: read what i said again, and really put your thinking cap on
<Omega> dennda: Did you change anything recently?
<omid-o> hi.sorry for my weak english. i have windows 7 and open suse 11.4 installed on a lenovo thinkpad.after installing ubuntu 11.4 i cannt use open suse.although i can see it in grub but during the boot up nothing happens.i didnt have this problem when using ubuntu 10.10.
<fi103910> ayecee - alright, but since that is the default option - is there any way to change that ? Now I have to go through "older versions", and choose the non-pae kernel
<ark0nza> is anyone successfully running Unity less zeitgeist?
<iceroot> KM0201: i dont get what you want
<sdwrage> Can anyone help me with my above issue>
<ayecee> fi103910: should be enough to remove the pae kernel, then the non-pae one that you have will be the default.
<ayecee> sdwrage: sorry, they've already scrolled off the screen.
<sdwrage> How do I prepare Grub for a Windows 7 install?
<sdwrage> I need to dual boot Windows 7 on my laptop that already has Ubuntu 11.04
<fi103910> oh, ok - and really testing your patience now, but how do you do that...? :)
<sdwrage> is there an easy way to setup boot to where I dont have to recover grub?
<KM0201> iceroot: id on't want anything... you obviouskly didn't get it, and explaining it to you would just make you laugh at yourself.
<sdwrage> ayecee, ^^
<Kruptein> Hey does anyone know where to set your router mode to b/g instead of n  with dlink? :D
<iceroot> KM0201: yeah just stop your strange conversation here
<bluelf> coz_ I tried that dint work
<KM0201> iceroot: i did.. you kept it up
<coz_> bluelf,  oh ok
<Pici> KM0201: This channel is for serious support requests, joking around with helpers and those that need help is not on-topic here.
<Kruptein> some people suggest that natty has problems with the n setting
<TomThumb> New install ubuntu 11.4, when using Software Centre it says "Check your internet connection", I am online..  How do i fix this?
<KatronixSerf> can I unmount the / partition while in gnome make the partition bigger, and then mount it again?
<ayecee> fi103910: sec, I think ubottu has an entry for removing extra kernels.
<codingenesis> ayecee: i want to become an active member in ubuntu's development process...
<coz_> sdwrage,   well you can ,, using a live cd reinstall grub after installing windows7.. although I dont know if any particular attention has to be made with windows7.. you may want to go to t he #grub channel and discuss it there,, unless someone here knows for sure
<omid-o> sdwrage i think you better install windows 7 first.but anyway u can use Gparted and create an ntfs partition and install windows.after the installition of windows u can use the ubuntu live disk to repair the grub and multiboot ubuntu and windows
<Pici> codingenesis: Heres a good start; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<lapion> omid-o, when you installed ubuntu you got extra partitions on the drive, then the partition numbers change, so you need to modify the SUsE  fstab to use UUID instead of /dev/sd??
<sdwrage> thanks
<MarconM> how know how to delete temporary file on unity
<coz_> bluelf,  then I am not sure,, have you googled  ubuntu 11.04  xbmc  ppa  to see if others are available and have been tested...yes?
<ayecee> fi103910: I can't find it. It should be like removing any other package, remove it with apt-get remove or synaptic
<lapion> how to stop an application on natty from restarting each time it gets killed
<omid-o> lapion no. i created 2 seprate partitions one for " / " and one for "home" . i did the same during the installition of ubuntu 10.10 and 10.04 and didnt have that proplem.
<ayecee> fi103910: the package name will start with linux-image. Make sure you don't remove the kernel that's actually running, though the package tools should warn you about that.
<fi103910> ayecee - alright, thanks, that's a good tip - I'll try to investigate more !
<lapion> omid-o, you said the suse installation did not boot anymore ?
<coz_> lapion,   apparenlty save session  must be enabled ,,  let me see where that is in 11.04
<ark0nza> codingenesis: Canonical has some home-based international job openings for software engineers... Think its for working on ubuntu
<Kruptein> I'm just going to install the 2.6.39rc4
<teegee543> hey, i upgraded to 11.04 and now evolution tasks aren't showing up in my calendar applet :( however, a subscribed calendar does show up in the applet
<coz_> I cant find it
<lapion> omid-o, win7 uses exact partition numbers, ubuntu is more flexible and uses UUID, however suse might still be using exact partitions instead of UUID.
<lapion> coz_, does save session work during a session or only at login of a session ?
<teegee543> the dates are bolded but clicking on the date doesn't show the list of events for that day
<coz_> lapion,  well yeah if you save the session while in it,, that particular session should start up during log on even reboot I believe
<lapion> coz_, I have not closed the session..
<lapion> coz_, this is during a session
<coz_> lapion,   oh!!
<coz_> lapion,  then I am puzzled
<omid-o> lapion do you think i need to reinstall suse? and besides that after installing suse it cant detect ubuntu  atomatically and i must set the grub manually which i always fail to do.
<lapion> coz_, the mythtv closes because the backend is still an old version, however the os restarts is stating that mythtv crashed with errorlevel 251..
<rafi> hello
<lapion> omid-o, no you do not need to reinstall
<coz_> lapion,  ah ok,, I have no experience with that at all
<rafi> i have problem with fn-brightness key in ubuntu 11.04,it dosent work,help me please
<lapion> omid-o, all you need to do is edit the /etc/fstab file of suse and change the partions to the correct ones
<Guest27469> rafi try to makenewshortcut for that key
<lapion> rafi, when you click on the button use the mouse wheel to change the brightness
<rafi> how?help me please
<rafi> you know!it's dosent work
<lapion> rafi, click on the button and roll the mouse wheel you will see how the bar changes
<rafi> when i look for error in log file
<omid-o> lapion i dont have much gnu/linux experience. i'm not a programmer nor a geek and i only do my things in graphical imvironment.so how can i do so?
<rafi> i se this message:can not determine display
<lapion> rafi, are you using a laptop ?
<rafi> i have same problem in ubuntu10.4, but when i install nvidia driver,it fixed
<rafi> yes
<Guest27469> rafi use pastebin and show me dmesg
<lapion> omid-o, then know is the time to start trying to get things done.
<rafi> w8 a minute plz
<lapion> so rafi do you have nvidia driver installed ?
<dennda> Any idea why my internet connection is SO slow under ubuntu on my macbook pro? Under OSX is fast, and for another computer it is also fast. Both wifi and wired connections are affected
<rafi> the log is:May  2 21:23:32 rafi-HP-Pavilion-dv3500-Notebook-PC pkexec: pam_unix(polkit-1:session): session opened for user root by (uid=1000)
<rafi> May  2 21:23:32 rafi-HP-Pavilion-dv3500-Notebook-PC pkexec: pam_ck_connector(polkit-1:session): cannot determine display-device
<rafi> May  2 21:23:32 rafi-HP-Pavilion-dv3500-Notebook-PC pkexec[2359]: rafi: Executing command [USER=root] [TTY=unknown] [CWD=/home/rafi] [COMMAND=/usr/sbin/gnome-power-backlight-helper --set-brightness 8]
<FloodBot1> rafi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> rafi: if you upgraded with the nvidia driver installed it may not work, so you'll need to pull it out, reboot to the open driver then reinstall it
<RavenHursT> is it just me.. or would if have been faster to just freakin' kill my VM and install 11.04 clean?? ugh..
<ActionParsnip> rafi: you may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig   to make an xorg.conf file
<uwe__> hi
<Halzen> RavenHursT: What's up?
<Halzen> hi uwe__
<lapion> ActionParsnip, upon upgrade to natty al third party software disabled so he is not using nvidia
<superMariohardco> hi)  I have a problem installing a graphics tablet "Trust 5300". I have not found the forums decent  answers  ...  Could  you help me?
<Halzen> rafi: sudo nvidia-xconfig solved my display issues.
<ActionParsnip> lapion: sure but the nvidia driver is in the ubuntu repos
<RavenHursT> Halzen.. This update process has taken like, 6 hours....
<rafi> yes,it say VALIDATION ERROR
<lapion> ActionParsnip, it is restricted ...
<rafi> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<rafi>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Halzen> RavenHursT: Are you doing a sudo apt-get upgrade with 10.04 in a virtual machine?
<RavenHursT> Halzen: And now.. it's stuck w/ 2min remaining w/ the message "Setting up udisks (1.0.2-4ubuntu1)..."
<Guest27469> rafi learn to use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> lapion: I see, not seen that myself. The driver has always attempted dkms and been ok but the reboot always sucks so I have to pull it out then put it back in
<Guest27469> ubuntu.pastebin.com
<lapion> ok sorry ActionParsnip
<RavenHursT> Halzen: I just did it throught he GUI when it asked if I Wanted to upgrade.. yes on the VM.. and 10.10 on the version..
<Guest27469> or something else
<rafi> sorry,but i am new in linux,plz tell me what is patebin
<Pici> !paste | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RavenHursT> rafi: pastebin.com
<lapion> rafi, go to the page people are giving you and check it out..
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  does this channel have a max "line" paste policy,, before going to pastebin,, 2  maybe 3 ?
<Halzen> RavenHursT: Hmm...well, it's possible that the VM network emulator is doing something that apt-get doesn't like.
<Guest44344> is anybody ubuntu 11.04 i need to clear recent open files
<numbah1hax0r> is there any way to run daemon tools on ubuntu
<numbah1hax0r> ?
<RavenHursT> Halzen... thinking I'm just gonna nuke my VM and start a new one..
<superMariohardco> hey anyone!
<lapion> we are all new to something in here rafi that's why we try and try and investigate untill we have a clue
<RavenHursT> ugh..
<Halzen> RavenHursT: Before you do that, try restarting the machine and doing sudo apt-get upgrade again.
<RavenHursT> Halzen.. alright.. I'll give it a shot..
<rafi> tnkyou,so give me a min..
<coz_> superMariohardco,  I am not familiar with that particular graphics tablet,,, is it wacom based?
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, why??? linux has build-in "daemon tools"
<numbah1hax0r> it does?
<numbah1hax0r> o.o
<xiambax> Canadians! GO VOTEEEEE!
<Pici> !ot | xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r,  well inux can natively use iso files etc
<xiambax> Pici hates democracy
<superMariohardco> yes coz_
<numbah1hax0r> but i need to emulate them
<LjL> !mountiso | numbah1hax0r
<ubottu> numbah1hax0r: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<numbah1hax0r> like mount one on top of the other
<numbah1hax0r> :/
<numbah1hax0r> what?
<coz_> superMariohardco,   then it should be picked up automatically unless the manufacturer has somehow made it not be recognized as wacom
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, yes you can do it
<ilea> does anyone know how can i install pclinuxos in dual boot with windows?
<numbah1hax0r> how do i emulate an iso on ubuntu?
<LjL> ilea: this is the Ubuntu channel
<rafi> ok,that is url:http://paste.ubuntu.com/602382/
<ActionParsnip> xiambax: how is that related to democracy?
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: you type sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt/whatever
<ilea> i asked on the pclinuxos and nobody answers
<ItzDippieDoo> Could anyone help me with .tar.gz extentions?
<Halzen> ilea: The installation process should include a partitioning option. Shrink your Windows partition to make room, then install in the free space with the PCLinux live CD.
<ilea> and are only 22-25 there
<LjL> ItzDippieDoo: type tar xf filename.tar.gz to extract it
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, well you dont  have to "emulate" it. what you want to mount
<ActionParsnip> ItzDippieDoo: ask away
<xiambax> Its voting day in Canada
<xiambax> Like actually government voting day
<ilea> ok i will try
<ActionParsnip> xiambax: that is offtopic here. This is ubuntu support ONLY
<ilea> thanks
<LjL> ilea: well we can't really help you with other distros here, sorry
<ItzDippieDoo> ActionParsnip : Managed to extract it, now what? :)
<rafi> i solve same problem in ubuntu 10.04 with installing nvidia driver,but in 11.04,ican't solve it
<ActionParsnip> ItzDippieDoo: what filename was it?
<ItzDippieDoo> ActionParsnip : .tar.gz
<xiambax> ok well in the case i want to port me ubuntu to run on my tandy, with no lose of features.
<xiambax> can you help?
<ActionParsnip> ItzDippieDoo: no, the full name
<superMariohardco> in the terminal  constantly  get an error about the version, although  I would point out its true   coz_
<ilea> i got a little help from halzen and i managed to make room and now i install
<ActionParsnip> xiambax: what cpu does it use?
<ilea> :)
<numbah1hax0r> /mnt/?
<numbah1hax0r> Isn't their an easier way? :/
<Halzen> ilea: Good to hear. :)
<coz_> superMariohardco,  the version of the driver  or the tablet itself?
<lucas> hi everyone! Using putty logged into my server via ssh. Can use x applications. How can I start a whole gnome session in a window?
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: seems easy to me
<xiambax> it runs on sunshine and rainbows
<numbah1hax0r> lyl i'm a noon
<LjL> !info gmountiso | numbah1hax0r
<ubottu> numbah1hax0r: gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<numbah1hax0r> :X
<Pudabudigada> Is there a way to roll back to 10.10?
<ItzDippieDoo> ActionParsnip : Oh, didnt think that mattered. ' mupen64plus-bundle-bin-32-1.99.1.tar.gz '
<ActionParsnip> lucas: I wouldn't bother, just run the apps you need
<ilea> by the way pclinuxos with the enlighment desktop looks so cool
<ilea> :)
<Pudabudigada> Or are 11.04's issues likely to be fixed soon?
<superMariohardco> of the driver coz_
<numbah1hax0r> so ljl
<ActionParsnip> ItzDippieDoo: ok just curious, what files do you have? Is it source?
<LjL> ItzDippieDoo: it matters because a .tar.gz file is simply a compressed archive (like ZIP files). what you do with it entirely depends on what's in it
<numbah1hax0r> sudo apt-get gmountiso
<numbah1hax0r> ?
<Halzen> Guys, don't deny support to people that use Ubuntu derivatives. Linux Mint and PCLinuxOS are just as compatible as Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, etc.
<coz_> superMariohardco,  mm.. hold on let me see if there is a linuxwacom channel
<milen8204> UUID=71ec6a02-10f0-4ee7-85bd-dea3aa9fbb2d	/home	ext4	defoults	0	0
<lucas> AcuinParsnip: Just seems cool to do remote administration using the entire GUI
<LjL> Halzen: they also have their own support channels, and they're not official derivatives. we support official Ubuntu here
<milen8204> what shuld write mor e ?
<coz_> superMariohardco,  there is indeed  just type   /join  #linuxwacom
<ilea> thats the word halzen
<fx> So, SSH wont connect, yet is running
<gsp2009> hey there folks. Unity and notifier. Do they play nice? Dropbox, printer, skype. None show up in top panel. Anyone seen this?
<lucas> ActionParsnip: Just seems cool to do remote administration using the entire GUI
<ilea> we should help each other no matter what distro we have
<llutz> milen8204: "defaults"
<ActionParsnip> lucas: its really inefficient
<Halzen> Pudabudigada: Unfortunately, there is no way to revert other than a backup and clean install. Minor fixes in 11.04 will come regularly, but major changes will have to wait until 11.10 is released in October.
<LjL> Halzen: we have no idea what they *may* contain or how they may actually work
<coz_> superMariohardco,  I have never frequented that channel so I have no idea when or how many are online at any given time
<LjL> ilea: yes, in ##linux, not here. here it's about Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: my dropbox does, try resetting panels to defaults, may help
<milen8204> llutz, and then after ","
<Halzen> LjL: The same can be said to someone (like me and many of the other users here) that uses Ubuntu with a custom kernel. Uncertainty to custom installs will always be.
<numbah1hax0r> hey LjL
<gsp2009> ActionParsnip, deleting .gnome, .gnome2 etc?
<superMariohardco> thanks coz_
<LjL> Halzen: as a matter of fact custom kernels aren't really supported.
<ActionParsnip> lucas: install something like lxde and you can run LXDE over the ssh
<ItzDippieDoo> ActionParsnip :  Nevermind, found out there was an executeable in it. Sorry for wasting your time :p
<ActionParsnip> !panels | gsp2009
<ubottu> gsp2009: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<numbah1hax0r> How do I run I run gmountiso??
<coz_> gsp2009,   there is a fix for the dropbox showing up hold on let me get link
<Pudabudigada> Halzen, Thanks.
<LjL> anyway it's the channel rules, no use arguing them really. if you really want to, #ubuntu-ops
<gsp2009> ActionParsnip, nice. Thanks.
<ssharm200> gsp2009: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<ActionParsnip> ItzDippieDoo: its fine, if you look at the data you have before asking you can fix yourself ;)
<rafi> please,someone help me,i cant change my display brightness with fn key
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: alt+f2 and type "gmountiso"
<Halzen> LjL: This sort of crap is part of what's making me switch to Fedora when my SSD gets here. xD
<coz_> gsp2009,     http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<gsp2009> coz_, ssharm200. cool. thanks.
<milen8204> llutz, I have to add defaults,...(some user i didn't remember the name)
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: I recommend you learn cli confg, then you can script stuff and make life a lot easier rather than slow GUIs
<ssharm200> coz_: we had the same link.. :) thanks
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, you dont need to install anything mount command works too :)
<coz_> ssharm200,  cool
<ActionParsnip> gsp2009: also add the -C option to the connection, it will enable compression
<sipior> Halzen: i imagine they'll tell you the same thing, in their support channels.
<scoffin> is there some secret magic needed to get samba to share files? [11.04]  I can connect from a remote machine, but 11.04 does not offer the shares I have set up...  any ideas?
<coz_> gsp2009,   there are a few tricks there worth trying out
<Halzen> rafi: That's a driver issue. Start by typing sudo gedit /etc/default/grub into a terminal, then tell me once you have that open.
<cafaroooo> How can I grow an mdadm raid1 array using a live-cd? I cannot use it from my system, because the raid has to be unmounted before I can resize it.. I'm not sure what steps to follow, before i can issue the "mdadm --grow" command on the live cd....
<numbah1hax0r> Guest27469, but I don't understand the command.
<ActionParsnip> scoffin: is samba installed?
<numbah1hax0r> What goes in /mnt/?
<ItzDippieDoo> ActionParsnip : My bad, overlooked it ;)
<Morten_> Hi, can anyone recommened a newsgroup reader?
<travisjandreau> How come if I run a graphical application that uses sound, it works, but as soon as i run a console application in the terminal or in the console, there is no sound, I checked alsamixer and the volume is raised so no problem there.
<milen8204> ActionParsnip,  UUID=71ec6a02-10f0-4ee7-85bd-dea3aa9fbb2d /home ext4 defaults,(what have to type here ) 0 0
<llutz> Morten_: nn, slrn
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, what there you dont understand? read "man mount"
<ssharm200> I'm trying to have my AutoKey icon display in the topbar, can anyone please help?
<rafi> yes it is opend
<sipior> Morten_: pan was quite nice, but i haven't used it in quite a while...
<LjL> Morten_: bot says "The BESTEST newsreader is pan, because 2 people (67%) said so! Follow in order, thunderbird (1 votes, 33%), nn, trn, knews, slrn, tin, knode, cone, newsx" #ubuntu-bots
<scoffin> actionparsnip: yes, samba installed, and machine will allow another machine to connect, but just gives a blank screen where I expect a bunch of shares
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: UUID=43beb8fe-c819-4ec4-9909-c0cc658d7a9b /home           ext4    defaults,user_xattr        0       2
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: that's mine
<Halzen> rafi: Good. Now change the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" into GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<Morten_> hehe, thanks llutz, sipior and LjL :)
<numbah1hax0r> Guest27469, Where do i find the article?
<spotter> it appears 11.04 broke preferred applications for web/email
<noes1s> What is the file/script used every time that i connect to a network?
<spotter> can no longer specify a custom program
<Halzen> Once that's done, type sudo update-grub into the terminal. A reboot may be necessary.
<Lxndr> Dear Ubuntu: How can I make the launcher work like older editions? I'm frustrated that I need to alt-tab to get to my various windows, and would like to actually see tabs for my various windows on the bottom, as I used to do. Is there a setting that allows this, or am I stuck alt-tabbing forever?
<omid-o> lapion how can i  edit the /etc/fstab file of suse and change the partions to the correct ones
<jibadeeha> just noticed some new updates come through for unity and scrollbar
<LjL> Lxndr: you can use the old, "classic", login
<spotter> Lxndr, login from gdm with "classic"
<Lxndr> LjL: Sounds good. How do I get to that? Will I need to log out and back in?
<rafi> ok,i did
<researcher123> hello
<numbah1hax0r> LjL, I have no idea how to use this command.
<LjL> Lxndr: yes
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks alot :D
<numbah1hax0r> Is there an article?
<LjL> !classic > Lxndr    (Lxndr, see the private message from ubottu)
<rafi> and now what should i do my friend?
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: use gmountiso then
<researcher123> is anybody here using 11.04
<numbah1hax0r> how?
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: *sigh* i told you how. hit alt+f2 and then type "gmountiso"
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r, write in terminal man mount
<guy45> is there anyway i can find out the type of encryption i used when i installed ubuntu?
<guy45> Device /dev/sda1 is not a valid LUKS device.
<Halzen> rafi: Once that's done, type sudo update-grub into the terminal. A reboot may be necessary.
<numbah1hax0r> Could not open location 'file:///home/alex/gmountiso'
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: it's probably also in the Applications menu somewhere
<numbah1hax0r> Error stating file '/home/alex/gmountiso': No such file or directory
<numbah1hax0r> sorry
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: let me see
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: wait, i think we forgot the step where you'd install it :P
<rafi> it is done,should i reboot my laptop?
<numbah1hax0r> lol :P
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install gmountiso" (or alternatively, get it from Synaptic if you prefer the GUI)
<MrADz> Best backup software?
<Halzen> rafi: Try adjusting your brightness. If it isn't working now, then yes, reboot.
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: but it's easy to do it from the terminal really, just type the above verbatim
<dp> is there a way to tell apt, when I'm doing 'apt-get --reinstall install <package>' to reinstall all Deps as well?
<numbah1hax0r> .LjL
<LjL> dp: no
<rafi> may i add you as a friend?
<MrADz> Best backup software?
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it.  But I want to migrate the my user data from my old ubuntu machine to the new laptop.  Is it safe to just copy the user home directory exactly to the new laptop
<numbah1hax0r> I prefer an inferface.
<dp> LjL: ok. thanks
<Pudabudigada> I want to try reinstalling ALSA, Pulse etc, but my synaptic doesn't work, any clues?
<numbah1hax0r> Is there a version with interface?
<numbah1hax0r> :X
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: then get it from Synaptic, but i can't help you there.
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: there is no single best software for anything
<rafi> halzen:may i add you as friend?
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: i don't use Synaptic, i don't even use GNOME
<numbah1hax0r> Synapatic?
<coz_> dp,   not sure about that unless you did  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge,, that should remove dependecies that are NOT used by other applications
<ActionParsnip> !backup  MrADz
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r,  you should read more man pages "man command"
<ActionParsnip> !backup | MrADz
<ubottu> MrADz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<numbah1hax0r> What is Synaptic, LjL?
<LjL> !synaptic | numbah1hax0r
<ubottu> numbah1hax0r: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: it's as intelligent asking "What is the best colour?"
<ssharm200> I'm trying to have my AutoKey icon display in the topbar in 11.04, can anyone please help?
<MrADz> I see
<Guest27469> numbah1hax0r,  you should read more man pages "man command"
<RavenHursT> Halzen: Nope.. no dice.. wouldn't even boot.. Nuking VM.. Downloading the install image..
<Pudabudigada> I want to try reinstalling ALSA, Pulse etc, but my synaptic doesn't work, It gets errors with any operation.
<gsp2009> coz_, ssharm200, ActionParsnip: sweet, I am all fixed up. Thanks again, you made my day alot easier.
<wyx> i've some troubles with ldap an postfix. my postconf -n looks like http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400159/ and my ldap-aliases file http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400160/ ... when i run postmap -q tux1@tuxdomain.local ldap://etc/postfix/ldap-aliases.cf i get the uid but postfix doesn't know the recipient when i try to send a mail to tux1@ŧuxdomain.local
<MrADz> ActionParsnip, Let me put it a different way. What would you use?
<BinaryMan> 4/part
<osse_> Can anyone help me make Ctrl+Shift act as the AltGr button?
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, I just got a new laptop and installed ubuntu on it.  But I want to migrate the my user data from my old ubuntu machine to the new laptop.  Is it safe to just copy the user home directory exactly to the new laptop
<coz_> gsp2009,   very cool :)
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: each solution has strengths in differnt areas, read up on a few and see which suits your needs
<numbah1hax0r> LjL, can I use the Ubuntu software center to get the version with interface?
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, how I can see type of the mounting volume ?
<Halzen> RavenHurst: Well, that sucks. Be sure to make a small partition for it if you're doing a hard disc install.
<mastaofdisasta> I have the NFS mount ready but I don't know if it's copy to copy everything exactly
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: i use a cron'd cp job, dirty and simple
<alfaLT> hi all, maybe somebody can help me with setting eth card speed? somehow it does not communicate with ftth switch by default
<econdudeawesome> If I boot into a command line, and I have my default desktop set up so that if I use "startx" to begin the GUI, how would I instead boot into something like LXDE?
<LjL> numbah1hax0r: probably, but i'm not sure the software center has everything. try.
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: sudo parted -l
<uwex> test
<ssharm200> gsp2009: np..glad to be of help!!
<econdudeawesome> If I boot into a command line, and I have my default desktop set up as Gnome so that if I use "startx" to begin the GUI, it begins GNOME, how would I instead boot into something like LXDE?
<numbah1hax0r> thanks LjL :)
<econdudeawesome> That was the question I meant to ask :-D
<RavenHursT> Halzen: Why a "small" partition?
<coz_> econdudeawesome,  did you install lxde?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: no, just log off, then cick your username. At the bottom of the screen change it to lxde, then log in
<robin0800> uwex fail
<jrib> econdudeawesome: create ~/.xinitrc with what you wish to run.  Why aren't you using gdm though?
<Josesordo> I have a ATI Radeon HD 2600 dedicated.. in ubuntu or xubuntu is better install the driver with the "Install driver tool" or download the .run file from ATI ?
<bahamas> hello. im using ubuntu 9.10 and, for some reason, i cant switch between languages. it worked at one point, but i cant do it anymore with the shortcut that i setup. also, the language has disappeared from my panel, and i i dont know how to bring it back. any advice?
<deeztek> hello all, having an issue with ubuntu 11.04. I just installed it on a dell inspiron 1520 which previously had ubuntu 10.10 and worked fine. Unfortunately, with 11.04 I cannot get the wifi to work. I have ensured that the propritary drivers are loaded and active but still no wifi
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: I don't have a login option--only running tty shell
<jrib> !9.10 | bahamas
<ubottu> bahamas: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Halzen> RavenHursT: Well, I doubt you wanna clear your existing install just to try another OS out. Until you're sure it's what you want to use primarily, give Ubuntu about 20GB to play with.
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I set it up to boot into a tty shell instead (very old computer)
<TomThumb> New install ubuntu 11.4, when using Software Centre it says "Check your internet connection", I am online..  How do i fix this?
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks
<econdudeawesome> coz_: lubuntu-desktop is installed
<coz_> josephoenix,  personally I know nothing about ati situations... if no one here knows go to #radeon channel
<siddhantchd> help please guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747052
<jrib> !here | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<coz_> econdudeawesome,  then I would echo ... why aren't you using gdm?
<xangua> bahamas: better to upgrade because 9.10 will stop being supported soon ;)
<bahamas> jrib: that might be so. i just upgraded to it.
<guy45> how can i know what kind of encryption my partition has?
<bahamas> xangua: ^^
<uwex> robin0800: thx man
<jrib> bahamas: you should upgrade to at least 10.04
<sirnicholas> hi, I've got a process 'http', hogging lots of system resources. anybody know what it is?
<econdudeawesome> coz_: because I'm booting directly into a tty shell. GDM only lets me boot into GUI options--I like booting into the command line
<researcher123> I cant listen to music on 11.04 until I was on 10.04 it was fine
<bahamas> jrib: i have a pretty old computer. will the newer version work properly (not crawl like a snail)?
<coz_> econdudeawesome,  ah I see
<Josesordo> coz_, ok.. thanks for the info
<jrib> bahamas: I don't know.  How much ram do you have?  What cpu?
<RavenHursT> Halzen.. My previous version was just sitting in a VM on a Win7 box.. I'm just creating a new VM
<mister_m> I upgraded to 11.4 and now my wireless doesn't work on my laptop
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, what does reiserfs means ? :D
<deeztek> RaveHurst having the same exact issue with a dell inspiron
<coz_> ok lunch break..be back a bit later :)
<bahamas> jrib: sempron 2600+. 512 mb ram
<Guest27469> milen8204, fs = filesystem
<Halzen> RavenHurst: Suit yourself. I hope that one works a little better.
<rafi> halzen:it did not work my friend
<jrib> bahamas: should work fine
<erika> I am using xubuntu. When I log out the login screen says that I am currently logged in, why?
<RavenHursT> Halzen: We'll see...  lol
<siddhantchd> i have installed ubuntu 11.04 and i m not able to setup the 5.1 channel i am only getting 2.1,,,, i have Gigabyte G31-ES2L motherboard with the following audio device:Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<rafi> when i reboot,the nvidia logo appeared but brightness fn key still dosent work
<Halzen> rafi: Well, I'm not sure what to tell you. Try creating a thread on Ubuntu's hardware forum, and be specific about what hardware you have.
<mister_m> why would my wireless stop working after an upgrade to 11.4?
<bahamas> jrib: hmm, ok. ill upgrade to the next version when i have the time. it takes a couple of hours which i dont have right now. thanks anyway
<researcher123> after I upgraded to 11.04 my sound stopped
<mouzil> hello
<milen8204> Guest27469, what  reiser means then :D
<ActionParsnip> mister_m: different kernel, different driver builds
<Pudabudigada> After the generously-named 'upgrade', my synaptic isn't working, which I want to use to try to fix my sound, any help?
<Halzen> mister_m: Because Natty may be stable, but it's about as usable as Debian 3. I call it Ubuntu Vista.
<Guest27469> rafi, lspci tells what nvidia you have
<Halzen> Pudabudigada: Did you upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<mister_m> halzun, ugh. wish I knew better and waited :(
<Pudabudigada> Halzen, Yes.
<Guest27469> milen8204, wiki reiserfs :)
<ActionParsnip> Halzen: its only as unstable as it is because its so young. Give it a month or so and it will be fine
<deeztek> problem with wifi 11.04 dell inspriton. Worked fine with 10.04
<Halzen> Pudabudigada: I never recommend that. I would back up your home folder and do a fresh install of 11.04.
<Pudabudigada> Wonderful...
<rafi> GeForce9300
<Pudabudigada> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Halzen: considering it's not even being a week there are still some issues from the beta stages still around
<Guest27469> milen8204, best file system is ext4
<Halzen> mister_m: If you upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, I would back up your home folder and do a clean install. That often fixes issues caused by a distro upgrade.
<Pudabudigada> Halzen, Will I keep installed applications that way?
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: there is no best filesystem
<mister_m> Halzen, may I ask why its better to do a fresh install instead of an upgrade?
<mouzil> which is the reverse command for add-apt-repository?
<ActionParsnip> mouzil: pp-purge
<ActionParsnip> mouzil: ppa-purge
<rafi> it is driver problem,i have same problem in ubuntu 10.4 but when i install driver,it fixed
<Halzen> Pudabudigada: No, but there are a couple of ways to back up your apt list for an easy redownload.
<mouzil> thank you guys
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, yeah there are systems where you can use only ext2 etc...
<milen8204> Guest27469, ok but mine /home FS is reiserfs
<ActionParsnip> mouzil: or you can use software centre to remove them that way
<siddhantchd> ??? anyone can help
<Pudabudigada> Ah, okay, how would I do that, Halzen?
<rafi> Guest27469:it is driver problem,i have same problem in ubuntu 10.4 but when i install driver,it fixed
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: what about jfs, xfs and ALL the others available
<namzezam> dpkg: error processing linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic (--remove):
<namzezam>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<namzezam>  reinstall it before attempting a removal. more see
<namzezam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598867/  , also can not report it by ubuntu-bug linux it claims non existing package. This a long lasting bug and it not allowing upgrading.
<FloodBot1> namzezam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halzen> Pudabudigada: head over to http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ and enjoy. :P
<Pudabudigada> Halzen,  Thanks. This'll be fun...
<mister_m> halzen, and if its bad to do an upgrade, why did ubuntu prompt me to do one?
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, they are oldsystems
<dp> dpkg is complaining that gconf2 could not be configured because a subprocess post-installation script returned exit status 127. how can I find out what script failed?
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: if you think there are only ext2, ext3 and ext4 you are mistaken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<Halzen> mister_m: It's a Debian concept (remember that Ubuntu is based on Debian). Debian stable upgrades work just fine. It just isn't as effective for Debian's child.
<improveupon> i was running ubuntu lucid and it kept not coming back after the screen saver came up. this morning i upgraded to natty. it wouldn't come back after the screen saver. i went to a command prompt and rebooted (was there something better i should have done?). now it says no init detected when i boot. ubuntu recovery mode still works, so i can be root. i am pretty novice and am floundering for
<improveupon> ideas. any suggestion would be appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: they all have advantages and disadvantages, old doesn't mean bad
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, i know there is lot of fs
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: people will use the filesystem that suits their needs, so there is no single 'best'
<helo> is the proper way to add/remove indicators in unity to add/remove their packages in the package manager? i.e.- if an indicator is installed, it is automatically enabled?
<rafi> please,help me,this problem fixed in ubuntu 10.04 when i install nvidia driver,but not work in 11.04,is it a bug?
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, yeah you ue what you need;) i need ext4
<Halzen> improveupon: You dist-upgraded to a new OS with a new kernel and package system. This will cause new problems and exasperate your existing ones. Try backing up your /home and doing a clean install.
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, use
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: sure, but that doesn't mean its supremely 'best' does it
<KM0201> rafi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+bug/771788
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<improveupon> thank you. i knew it should be obvious
<improveupon> would be
<trollboy> so, I've heard that you can switch the new ubuntu over to default gnome instead of unity, is there a tutorial on how to do this?
<nothingspecial> helo: no, to enable all indicators type this <gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']">
<Halzen> improveupon: Well, the problem is that it ISN'T obvious. Otherwise, I'd have a fix for you. :P
<jrib> trollboy: select "classic" at the login screen
<morgan> Hey, I have a question about my wireless card. I have just installed the new Ubuntu and the wireless wount broadcast. i cant enable it in the ray icon, the drive is activated and I find ot a 'sudo lshw -C network' comand, but it does not say it is braodcasting. help any one?
<guy45> how can i find out the type of encryption my hd has ?
<osse_> Can anyone help me make Ctrl+Shift act as the AltGr button(i.e. 3rd level chooser)? That particular combo isn't avaiable under the keyboard preferences :(
<ActionParsnip> morgan: can you pastebin the output of the command you ran please
<improveupon> i mean i was thinking, back up /, but /home does contain what's important
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, nope, ext4 is just super duper good and you really have to have reason if you dont use it :)
<robin0800> guy45, disk utility
<morgan> ActionParsnip: Just past it here?
<ActionParsnip> Guest27469: doesn't make it better than all the rest, which is what 'best' means
<ActionParsnip> morgan: use http://pastebin.com please
<helo> nothingspecial: aww... i was hoping the default would be to enable all installed indicators, since the UI doesn't provide a method to enable/disable them
<helo> it would make sense
<rafi> please tell me what nvidia driver shoul i install?173 or current.
<trailoryo> morgan: or http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> rafi: what nvidia chip?
<nothingspecial> helo: that will do it :)
<rafi> GeForce 9300
<ActionParsnip> rafi: nvidia-173 should do it
<rafi> but my brightness fn key dosent work with this druver
<Guest27469> ActionParsnip, what is best fs for not losing data. i know ext3 is better than ext4 for that
<rafi> ActionParsnip: but my brightness fn key dosent work with this druver
<Ababab> I was asking earlier this earlier. My irssi is behaving weirdly: http://i.min.us/inx6ro.png It's related to long texts in the input field. The only common thing I've found is my Terminal. Irssi is fine if I connect to the server using eg. PuTTY
<morgan> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/PC0gjwAk thanks
<namzezam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602392/ i cannot even report it, cannot remove it cannot install it  , the pain is  linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic        !!!! this is 2 weeks pain!!!! why it should be so? what could i do now for to use apt-get upgrade?
<Halzen> Guest27469: How do you plan on losing this data? I've never suffered data loss on my ext4 systems.
<rafi> please someone help me,i need to change display brightness
<stefg> Guest27469: it's called backupfs .... only requires user intervention every night :-)
<trollboy> jrib that didn't work
<trollboy> there was no classic option on login
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<trollboy> so how do I switch to gnome/kill unity whatever?
<ActionParsnip> trollboy: log off and log on to gnome classic
<LjL> trollboy: it comes up at the bottom after you click on your login name, before the password.
<sss314> Is there anything I should know before upgrading Ubuntu Desktop 10.10 to 11.04 (Upgrade button in Update Manager)? And, do I need to burn a LiveCD?
<morgan> Thanks!
<trollboy> There was a keyboard and a handicap symbol
<OerHeks> trollboy, after logof, first click your name, then the GDM options will appear
<rafi> <ActionParsnip:please help me to solve this problem,my brightness fn key dosent work
<Halzen> sss314: Don't do it! If you have to upgrade to Natty right away, at least back up your /home and do a clean install.
<stefg> sss314: make sure to have a valid backup... there is no downgrading, so if you hate 11.04 you'll have to reinstall 10.10
<sss314> Halzen, Don't do what? burn a LiveCD?
<junco> hi, anyone gotten gnome-do to work with ubuntu 11?
<bahar> I have just upgraded to Natty and there is no sound at all
<meco> I am unable to log in as my passwprd isn't accepted in the gui login screen. However, it works when logging in at the text-based ui when booting with the recovery option. Also the gui login screen has a different look, more bluish than the usual purplish. (I'm using 10.4.2..32)
<sss314> stefg, I want to upgrade my 10.10 into 11.04
<ActionParsnip> bahar: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Halzen> sss314: Don't use the Upgrade function within Ubuntu. That can cause a lot of trouble. A clean install with a Natty ISO is better.
<rafi> please!no one can help me?!
<g4> whats the name of the cool new terminal in 11.04 under Applications > Accessories? the one with screen and nice hardstatus? Stats with a b I think?
<bahamas> anyone have any idea what the reason is for this '** (gvim:3049): CRITICAL **: gtk_form_set_static_gravity: assertion `static_gravity_supported' failed'?
<sachin> g4-what is matter
<Halzen> rafi: I would create a thread in the Ubuntu forums. Be specific with your hardware.
<sss314> Halzen, Is there anyway I can keep my files when installing from a new burned LiveCD?
<sachin> need help in evoltion smtp
<rafi> thank you my friend
<stefg> !backup | sss314
<ubottu> sss314: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rafi> Halzen:tankyou  my friend
<iceroot> sss314: why you want to do a fresh install?
<Halzen> sss314: Most of your important data is in your /home folder, so back that up first. Any custom icons and themes will be in their own folders in /usr/share/. Other than that, all you'll have to do is personalize the OS and redownload your apts.
<sss314> iceroot, Halzen recommended a fresh install, what do you think?
<meco> I need help! I am unable to log in as my password isn't accepted in the gui login screen. However, it works when logging in at the text-based ui when booting with the recovery option. Also the gui login screen has a different look, more bluish than the usual purplish. (I'm using 10.4.2..32)
<stefg> iceroot: because upgrades break more often than they work...
<iceroot> stefg: not really
<damiano546> hello
<Halzen> iceroot: I'm glad you've gotten lucky, but most dist-upgrades cause problems.
<LjL> nothing to lose trying an upgrade, at any rate (as long as you have stuff backed up anyway)
<sachin> need help in evoltion smtp
<damiano546> how could i use mysql without socket?
<damiano546> at the moment i have mysqld.sock
<ActionParsnip> meco: boot to root recovery mode and set the password, may help
<damiano546> i would connect with 127.0.0.1
<LjL> Halzen: what does sss314 have to lose by trying an upgrade, though?
<damiano546> possible?
<iceroot> sss314: 1. never touch a running system, so why you need an upgrade? 2. make a backup of /home (not only because of an upgrade), 3. just ran the upgrade manager
<iceroot> Halzen: that is not true
<meco> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<sachin> need help in evoltion smtp
<Halzen> LjL: Oh, of course he can try a dist-upgrade once his stuff is backed up.
<sachin> anyone
<home-alone> hi... Ubuntu 11.04 natty is still very unstable
<trailoryo> rafi: go to system->preferences->screensaver and u should be able to adjust brightness under power management
<ActionParsnip> meco: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<ActionParsnip> meco: then run: passwd username
<sachin> anyone
<sss314> Halzen, stefg, iceroot, LjL, I'll backup my files, but if Ubuntu's default upgrade will work would it be OK? or should I make a fresh install anyway?
<iceroot> Halzen: "most dist-upgrades cause problems" means hat more then 50% of all upgrade may break the system and that is of course not true
<ActionParsnip> sachin: who is your mail provider?
<home-alone> i can't enter unity without first enter ubuntu classic with no effects and install fglrx manually or from jockey
<LjL> sss314: if it works, i don't see why you'd need to reinstall. if it doesn't, no harm done with a backup.
<sachin> gmail
<iceroot> sss314: dont make a fresh install, its useless
<damiano546> no?
<Halzen> iceroot: "of course" because you have the numbers for me? I see dist-upgrade problems ALL THE TIME.
<sachin> actionparsnip-gmail
<trollboy> GDM options do not appear, only a password box when I click my name
<LjL> Halzen: by dist-upgrade you don't mean actual sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, surely?
<ActionParsnip> sachin: try adding information like that rather than vagueness and you will get MORE help
<sipior> Halzen: on a help channel. that's a pretty strong selection effect.
<Halzen> sss314: Definitely back up your Home first. After that, you're welcome to upgrade in the manner of your choice.
<ActionParsnip> sachin: http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/03/08/howto-set-up-gmail-in-evolution-gnomes-mail-client-and-organizer/
<Halzen> sipior: On a help channel, on multiple Linux and Ubuntu forums, and on multiple blogs. Don't fill in my sentences for me.
<sipior> Halzen: perhaps you should write them better, then.
<sachin> no error while sending mail using ethernet,but problem in wifi.but that does not happen in windows outlook
<bahar> it is quite long, shall I post it here? Or just the address the output located?
<LjL> !pastebin | bahar
<ubottu> bahar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Halzen> LjL: That's pretty much what the Software Manager does in GUI, right? I was speaking of both terminal upgrades and GUI upgrades.
<stefg> sss314: depends how much time you have... if you have a working upgraded box: perfect.... if you fear first spending time an bandwidth on an upgrade, but reinstall anyway after everything broke, then reinstall. and make sure to cover your line of retreat.... 11.04 has its rough edges, so make sure you can revert
<sachin> not working
<iceroot> Halzen: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is of course not the recommend way to upgrade
<LjL> Halzen: it's not really. upgrade manager does additional checks and disables some repositories during the upgrade, i believe.
<trollboy> OerHeks, there is no GDM options.  When I click my name, I just get the password box
<iceroot> Halzen: the update-managaer has special pre/postinst scripts
<Halzen> LjL: A repo check makes sense.
<trollboy> I'll try again
<sachin> ??
<uwex> anyone using irssi?
<sss314> I think I'll first use 11.04 as a LiveCD to check out the new version
<ActionParsnip> sachin: DETAILS....again!!
<MrADz> Installed the sbackup package, but nothing shows up on System >> Administration
<ActionParsnip> uwex: i am
<Halzen> sss314: Oh, definitely do that first. You want to WANT the new version, believe me. xD
<LjL> sss314: note that the new version comes with a new interface called Unity, which is however not available when testing from the live CD
<gn0> Hi
<iceroot> Halzen: if you just change your /etc/apt/sources.list and do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  then maybe its broken often but that case we dont care, we support the update maager
<iceroot> Halzen: so please dont tell peolpe that upgrades are broken very often
<ActionParsnip> sachin: what happens? What bits work? What message do you get? We can't see your screen so you will have to give us more details than "didn't work" if you expect any sort of help
<bahar> thanks.. the output is located here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3c6e7f53f162ad01d0c2e789a6537c2b532f3461
<ActionParsnip> sachin: or do you simply expect us to guess?
<zvacet> Halzen: sudo apt-get -dist-upgrade  will upgrade packages on your existing release but will not upgrade you to the next release
<Halzen> iceroot: I've seen plenty of broken upgrades through the GUI mangers, both Synaptic and Ubuntu's update manager.
<sachin> i use gmail.no problem in recieving mail but only in smtp.you see i get  no error while sending mail using ethernet,but problem in wifi.but that does not happen in windows outlook.
<qwerty1234> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   qwerty1234 zenguy_vm claudiomet venik slgma Guest94198 kms_ gsp2009 nm5tf gn0 malnilion_ githogori kanneblei S0lo IAmNotThatGuy zizban robinparriath nijabo oldie am0k0815 gepatino marc_ zvacet daho xangua alucardromero-w nshell32 n
<qwerty1234> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   sachin dsathe Baskak supton nadirvar_ elgar milen8204 andrewjames Customs morgan helo CadeSkywalker netsjanek alexei dtcummin improveupon mouzil Bigjohn mdupont mister_m irvee rafi donkeyinspace ssfdre38 avdi1 AntiSpamMeta bburhans
<qwerty1234> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Tadej frimend anders_office jabirali fez Fill chris| cybrhuman pinnen__ netech Granis niekie DrColossus numique magnet_ baggar11 Vinn0 Pumpkin- Tm_T Nakkel zykes- lahwran sn0wflake ry jmknsd Westie gu3 Ejdesgaard Cueball gac mindbe
<qwerty1234> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   Shaun mnoyce alteregoa pseubodot trentg SpitfireWP Neo DingGGu voidmage zz_eagles0513875 antihero j0nr flax^_ ExplodingPiglets deadaim Wardje nico1038 pipeep AMAG nuderooster takamoron berefeira Newa syrinx_ booi equity MasterOfDis
<qwerty1234> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   AdmV0rl0n Halzen Acriax ghostcube S711 Laggg appi_uppi evilsushi Tuxist j_ack luis_lopez [3196 Tigger__ wyx jeija chrisccoulson v-himanshu pr0b0t GasbaKid RomD bluenemo_ CyberGabber trism BlackBinary cryptonome MrADz hashashin yzor
<ActionParsnip> sachin: what windows does is of zero value to us
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<stefg> iceroot: afraid of the truth?
<trollboy> that fixed it
<trollboy> thanks
<trollboy> will that be the default now?
<ActionParsnip> sachin: so when you are on the wireless can you recieve and not send?
<zizban> I really like Unity. It's the reason I came back Ubuntu
<ikonia>   /last ikonia
<zizban> Great work, developers
<zizban> Of course I may be the only person on the Internet who thinks this
<MrADz> Where is the thunderbird profiles directory?
<ActionParsnip> zizban: i think its fine
<gn0> I'am going to purchase a Dell Inspiron 15R with a Sandy-Bridge based Intel Core i5 2410M. After reading some bad news about Intel Sandy-Bridge and Linux, I had noticed that Ubuntu 11.04 Beta2 supports Sandy-Bridge, so, here's the real question. Does Ubuntu 11.04 stable support 3d graphics with Sandy-Bridge or at least VAAPI acceleration with mplayer or similar?
<zvacet> Halzen: you can now upgrade from desktop cd of course back up if something goes wrong
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: ~/.mozilla/thunderbird  (might be a capital T)
<stefg> zizban: glad it works for you... so you obviously belong to the target audience
<MrADz> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<Olson_> I having trouble with my wacom tablet in 11.04, I can't work it out, seems all pressure sensitivity is gone, apart from slighting on and completely ON.. i've tried uninstalling all drivers that i can find in synaptic, restarting, etc.. is there some problem I not know about?
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: if you use firefox too, just backup ~/.mozilla and you are laughing :)
<zizban> I must be a target audience, go me.
<zizban> I cant wait for Unity2d so I can use it on geriatric laptop here
<sachin> actionparsnip-help?
<stefg> zizban: debian with lxde for them
<xangua> !info unity-2d | zizban
<ubottu> zizban: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<zvacet> stefg: it works for me too and I think it is hardware issues so we can expect fixes
<ohsix> gn0: i don't know about vaapi, you can check the vaapi repo and see, it's pretty threadbare for answering questions like that; but generally the new cards are fairly well supported, engineers are working on drivers before general availability
<jwmto> I'm having sound problems on an IMAC running natty.  Can anyone help or direct me to a better room to seek help?
<zizban> oooo I can have it now? Cool
<ohsix> jwmto: can you describe the problem?
<Halzen> jwmto: You're at the right place. Just let us know what the problem is and we'll do what we can.
<jwmto> yes: the headphone jack doesnt seem to be recognized
<Guest54461> I recently installed ubuntu and lvm, but I do not think lvm was installed correctly, for one the disk manager shows only a swap partition on the second harddrive and the rest of it empty, can someone help me figure out what i did wrong?
<Halzen> jwmto: Could you be more specific on what kind of iMac you have? Do you know what processor it has?
<Superstar> Can someone help me install Cinelerra? I've added the ppa through the instructions on launchpad and I went into the package manager, hit reload, but there are no packages to upgrade nor can I find it when I search for it
<sss314> Does 11.04 work as fast(or slow) as 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> sachin: I asked you a question..
<gn0> ohsix: Thanks for your help, I didn't thinked about looking for support information in vaapi repos.
<jwmto> the other dimension of the problem is that in trying to fix it last month I changed the naming of the computer in I don't know what file
<zizban> sss314: if you have the right hardware 11.04 flies
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: in BOTH /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<Zeeofu> I've installed Ubuntu 11.04 on virtubox but unity is not working.
<zvacet> stefg: you have awesome on llubuntu but I don´t like it very much
<jwmto> 24 inch IMAC, 2.8GHz dual core
 * zizban is biased. He loves Unity. Yes he does
<xangua> Superstar: maybe the ppa is not for natty, last time it didn't even had packages for maverick
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: open both for editing using sudo and then change both files,
<zizban> VirtualBox doesn't have 3d accel, thus no Unity
 * helo high-fives zizban 
<ActionParsnip> zizban: it can
<Halzen> sss314: That's a bit of a loaded question. Unity 3D is a bit slower than Gnome, but Unity 2D is usually faster. KDE is still the heaviest desktop, and you still have options like Xubuntu and Lubuntu for a more lightweight desktop.
<rafi> tnx to evryone
<rafi> bye
<Superstar> xangua it's listed for natty
<zizban> ah, things you learn
<Zeeofu> zizban: Will it work on vmware.
<sss314> Is the only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu is the GUI?
<jwmto> ActionParsnip.  thanks.  gimme a second
<zizban> ah ok
<helo> i have a relatively old setup with 1GB, athlon 64 4000+, and geforce 6700 video, and unity runs great
 * zizban thinks real men use real hardware
<xangua> Latest Cinelerra CV 2.1.5 for 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, 10.04 Lucid Lynx,  9.10 Karmic Koala, 8.04 Hardy Heron, are available from a Launchpad repo  maintained by Nicola Ferralis< it's not Superstar
<morgan> ActionParsnip: I followed the instructions on the hompage to get my Broadcam WiFi to work but it did not help. i cant seam to enable wireless networking at all...
<Halzen> sss314: The change in DE (Desktop Environment) means that you'll be swapping out some apps (Gedit, for example is a Gnome text editor, while emacs is for KDE), but the core OS is mostly the same.
<Superstar> xangua: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa/+archive/ppa lists "1:2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~natty5" under published packages
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ActionParsnip> xangua: I know there is a ppa for it, find it using that link
<Stava> can I split a partition into two without overwriting/corrupting any data on the original partition? its my home partition with encryption and stuff
<Olson_> does anyone on 11.04 have Wacom tablet working correctly?
<ActionParsnip> morgan: if you run: rfkill list      are any adapters blocked?
<xangua> ActionParsnip: i am not searching for a ppa :S
<jwmto> ActionParsnip: which two files  in BOTH /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname ?
<i_is_broke> yeah, well anyone had issues of proprietary drivers not being used after activating?
<Halzen> sss314: Of course, most apps work just fine outside of their native DE. My roommate's machine is running XFCE along with a few Gnome apps just fine.
<MrADz> Evolution files are where?
<Zeeofu> Yes, 11.04 works fine on my hp tx2609
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: yes, change both if you want to change hostname of a system. If you change one then try to run sudo, it will fail and you will need to drop to root recovery mode to edit the other
<sss314> Halzen, ok, maybe I'll install Xubuntu
<morgan> ActionParsnip: I would like to try but now my whole pute froze up. I cant change windos. can move my mouse and type here, but not click anything. Dang...
<ActionParsnip> MrADz: http://library.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/b17qy921.html.en
<peto_> hi
<Superstar> ActionParsnip can you help me install it? I've added the PPA but I don't know what to do next as Synaptic doesn't show the package when reloading but it is in the repositories
<Halzen> sss314: I like Xubuntu, but I prefer Gnome on a machine that can handle Gnome. Luckily, there are guides on switching from one DE to another easily, no reinstall required. :)
<jwmto> ActionParsnip it's not the hostname that is the problem
<ActionParsnip> Superstar: try in terminal. run:  sudo apt-get update    before you start
<Zeeofu> Which Linux os provides best unix experience.
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: whats the issue?
<jwmto> i can't get the headphone jack to work
<ActionParsnip> Zeeofu: thats an opinion so is never concrete
<venik> when I upgraded to thunderbird 3.1.9 I was told that lightning is not compatible with it (v. 1.02b) on 64 bit ubuntu.  What do I do?
<Halzen> Zeeofu: That's a pretty vague question. What are you looking for in particular?
<MrADz> ActionParsnip, Thanks mate. Backup running now
<trailoryo> is it possible to change from unity to classic from the terminal? and other way? Or do you have to log out
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: ok what make and model is the systtem (if you have one)
<debd> does anyone know if this will work for dual boot disks?  http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<jwmto> ActionParsnip: 24 inch IMAC 2.8 Ghz dual core, running natty
<Zeeofu> Halzen: I am looking for an OpenBsd type CUI based os
<xangua> Superstar: as you can see, the ppa says it failed to build packages for natty
<xangua> trailoryo: log out
<sipior> Zeeofu: so...install OpenBSD?
<Superstar> xangua it doesn't say  it's failed
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<zvacet> sss314: if you are looking for something light try lubuntu
<Halzen> Zeeofu: Well, this definitely isn't that. xD Try FreeBSD or OpenBSD, and look up derivatives of those.
<ActionParsnip> Zeeofu: pc-bsd is good for bsd newcomers
<morgan> ActionParsnip: Nopp no adapters are blocked.
<peeps> is there a way to turn off automatic maximizing in unity when window is dragged toward the top
<ActionParsnip> morgan: ok and if you run: sudo iwlist scan    do you find access points?
<trailoryo> xangua, you can do changes in gdmsetup, but there is No way to apply them from the terminal? :|
<jwmto> ActionParsnip:  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4ba8bfdb76d7de3a7989d4199fbc56923ab6b20f
<morgan> Actionparsnip: I get the following - http://pastebin.com/HKrimZCg
<Olson_> oky it seems people who having installed fresh 11.04 rather than upgrading from 10.10 are not experiencing problems with tablet sensitivity and such, anyone know where I might start to fix the problems I'm having without a full re-install?
<peto_> how can I recover the night and day zones worldmap I had in the clock & date applet on previus versions of Ubuntu?
<peto_> I miss that map much
<xangua> peto_: use 'classic' desktop
<Guest54461> anyone on here know anything about lvm?
<jwmto> One thing I need to accomplish is changing my "snd-hda-intel: model=macpro" back to IMAC, does anyone know where this is done?
<Halzen> Olson_: Normally, I would recommend upgrading to a new kernel or switching to Liquorix, but I haven't been keeping up on Natty kernels...
<JamesMason> hi, don't suppose anyone can help me with a problem with my hp tc1100 wireless?
<ohsix> peto_: are you using unity? that thing at the top isn't a panel and that isn't an applet; the old one still exists but it lives on a panel D:
<peto_> xangua, 'classic'?
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=mbp55    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    you appear to have options snd-hda-intel model=asus-a7m  and options snd-hda-intel model=macpro  currently which is weird
<xangua> peto_: yes, on your login screen
<Olson_> Halzen, new kernel arrived today via synaptic, it hasn't cured problem
<ActionParsnip> morgan: all I can suggest is reboot and run:  dmesg | less     and read through to se what's shaking
<peto_> ohsix, yes I'm using Unity
<jwmto> Thanks ActionParsnip.  I'll get back to you.  Should I reboot to know if it's working?
<peto_> xangua, but, can I keep Unity?
<ActionParsnip> jwmto: yes, just commant out the current texts so you can roll back easily
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: it's not weird when people have been trying random model options and not reporting bugs :D
<debd> does anyone know if this will work for dual boot disks?  http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<morgan> ActionParsnip: Should i run dmesg | less in terminal as a command?
<Halzen> Olson_: That sucks. Give Liquorix a shot: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html
<JamesMason> anyone, any ideas on hp tc1100 wireless issues?
<ActionParsnip> morgan: yes it will show the kernel messages as hardware is detected
<Olson_> Halzen, thanks, but I dont fancy having to go throught the thing of also compiling kernel modules for video card and such ideally
<morgan> ActionParsnip: What do i do with this massive amount of text then? I have no idea what it all means.
<Halzen> Olson_: I've never had to do anything like that, but I don't have your hardware. I can understand why you wouldn't want to repeat such a chore.
<spartan-11510> Hi! I'm sorry for my english but i'm french. I search how to work on Ubuntu source code. I've already searched but i don't found it
<spartan-11510> Can you help me please
<mongy> any ssh experts here.  I have done this before and sure it worked..but basically I have encrypted home, I made the /etc/ssh/user folder and copied my ssh to there and fixed perms to 755 folder 644 for the file, changed sshd_config to use this folder, and I am loggin in passwordless but its not decrypting my home.  what am i missing
<Pici> spartan-11510: apt-get source packagename
<Olson_> Halzen, it must be something to do with X configuration though, to be honest, perhaps I can just kinda reset everything
<amnon__> i have a panasonic nv-mx500 and i can't get it to work! it's identified in USB (dmesg, lsusb) but kino and other programs say they can't identify a camera. help please.
<schweegi> i can't mount my external hdd on the live disc. it seems to be mounted one second and then is the external hdd removed. what can i do to solve this problem?
<Halzen> Olson_: typically, Xorg will reconfigure itself independent of your kernel choice. Just give it a shot. If Liquorix gives you trouble, you can always boot back into the generic kernel you had before.
<jwmto> thank Oh6
<spartan-11510> Pici, yes but i don't know where i can begin...
<Olson_> Halzen, perhaps I will try that, you've given me idea to have a go with first though, and that is to try removing video card drivers, reset X and start over with that
<spartan-11510> What package?
<Pici> spartan-11510: You want to contribute to Ubuntu?
<spartan-11510> Yes
<Halzen> Olson_: Always worth a shot. Good luck. :)
<Pici> spartan-11510: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Olson_> Halzen, cheers. I bookmark your link for sure
<spartan-11510> Thx
<Olson_> see you on the other side
<jaszandre> hi . I have a problem with my gedit in ubuntu 10.10. maybe anyone could help me please
<sine_> hi guys, is there an ftp where i can get the latest ubuntu for my i7 64bit laptop
<Halzen> jaszandre: I love Gedit! What problems are you having?
<LjL> sine_: why does it have to be an ftp?
<jaszandre> when I write Gedit in the Terminal .. I have an alert message
<sine_> ljl it doesnt but i have filezilla open and thought it would be nice to have resume if needed
<morgan> ActionParsnip: I have all the text, but can't really make out where stuf whent wrong. Have tried to go through it. What am I looking for?
<LjL> sine_: you can resume on http just fine
<amnon_> i have a panasonic nv-mx500 and i can't get it to work! it's identified in USB (dmesg, lsusb) but kino and other programs say they can't identify a camera. help please.
<Halzen> sine_: If you want pause/resume, try a torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<trailoryo> jaszandre, try writing gedit, not Gedit
<uwex> jaszandre: try lowercase
<Halzen> jaszandre: Does Gedit work in the alt-F2 prompt?
<bsamson> Has anybody else had trouble with full screen flash video freezing the xserver in Natty?
<ubunub> when i turn on my netbook, it loads grub and then it pauses for a while. after that it goes to a shell, and if i type in 'exit' it then loads ubuntu. im setting up this netbook for  friend, and i dont want it to tdo that everytie he tuns on ubntu.
<Halzen> bsamson: That is a known Flash issue. Try opening your Flash preferences and disabling hardware acceleration.
<ubunub> how do i fix it? the error message shown is somehing about it not finding root, whatever that is.
<jaszandre> in fact, gedit works ... but I'm worried  because of the message.. could you see the message ? I have it  in paste.ubuntu
<bsamson> Halzen: thanks ^^ you have a link to a case or anything?
<trailoryo> jaszandre, the terminal is case sensitive. thats why you get error msg when typing Gedit. alt+F2 wont run Gedit neither.
<Halzen> bsamson: Google fullscreen flash linux and you'll have millions of hits.
<ShockDoc> hello!
<trailoryo> jaszandre, link?
<ShockDoc> anyone here? :)
<wang_> hello.. is there a way to make the menubar on the top of the screen static? so that it shows up even if you don't hower over it?
<Halzen> ShockDoc: Plenty here. :P
<bsamson> Halzen: yeah most of those are ancient though :/
<ActionParsnip> ShockDoc: nobody at all
<ubunub> i am!
<ShockDoc> does anyone know how I can make ubuntu 11.04 boot in verbose mode?
<Superstar> Can anyone help me install Cinelerra please? I've added the PPA, I've ran apt update, but still nothing?
<pseubodot> is there any way I can force my ubuntu desktop to boot only to console?
<Dr_Willis> wang_:   You mean the left side launcher bar?
<Halzen> bsamson: Ancient, but still very relevant. The problem has not been solved on even the newest version of Flash, the newest version of Ubuntu, and the newest Linux kernel.
<ubunub> ShockDock yes
<Dr_Willis> pseubodot:  grub  has a 'text' option that does just that.
<ActionParsnip> ShockDoc: press ESC when plymouth shows and you can watch the boot messages
<ubunub> re you on the computer your using?
<ShockDoc> I don't want to press ESC every time
<ActionParsnip> ShockDoc: alternatively you can run:  dmesg | less    and read them once you log in
<Dr_Willis> pseubodot:  edit /etc/default/grub and replace splash quiet with 'text'
<wang_> Dr_Willis, the top one.. by default is shows the name of the application you're on.. if you mouse over it it will give you the menu bars.. how do I make the menubars permantent
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis:recovery mode, correct?
<jaszandre> look at this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/602419/
<ShockDoc> ah
<omidp> hey guys how can i solve this problem? You must have GTK+ 2.10.0 or newer development headers installed to compile
<ShockDoc> text
<ShockDoc> I've tried verbose
<ShockDoc> didn't look
<ActionParsnip> ShockDoc: then remove the boot options: quiet splash    in /etc/default/grub
<DrDuck`> I would like to convert from gnome 3 back to unity for the 11.04 distribution. Any insight on how to go aboutdoing this would be great.
<Dr_Willis> wang_:  ahh you want the global menu to always be shown. Not notced a way to do that yet...
<ActionParsnip> ShockDoc: you will need to rn: sudo update-grub    to apply the change
<Dr_Willis> wang_:  the webupd8 blog site had a list of tips and tweaks - it may be in there
<ShockDoc> I'll try using text instead of verbose
<ShockDoc> thanks for the help ;
<spyhermit> so, anyone been able to use 11.04 inside virtualbox?
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: but I would have to run update-grub, no?
<ShockDoc> yeah,I know
<luca__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ShockDoc> thanks ActionParsnip
<Dr_Willis> pseubodot:  'text'  option is not the same as revovery mode,. and you always hacve to run update-gruvb after editing the configs
<Distress> Hello, im having major issues with the sound input on my fresh ubuntu 11.04 install. The sound is really distorted, and when i make test recordings the audio gets randomly looped on the track.
<ubunub> *sigh*
<DrDuck`> :D
<hadorhuorn> Hi, Since I have two monitors and since I upgraded to natty all my notifications appears on the one on the right so I miis them all. any way to make them appear on both monitor or to follow focus ? thank you.
<bear_>             hi
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: right. I don't get the grub screen at boot (goes right through it), and my X is messed up after the 10.10>11.04 upgrade, so am trying to get back to cli to diagnose and fix
<wang_> Dr_Willis, webupd8?
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: am working off an install cd, and can edit files
<Halzen> hadorhuorn: As I understand it, Unity has not yet been properly optimized for multiple monitors. Gnome might serve you a bit better for that, imo.
<jaszandre> this is the message when I write Gedit. I don't know why is this happening  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602419/
<noes1s> How can i run a script when i connect to a wifi?
<Halzen> jaszandre: Are you using an up-to-date version of Ubuntu with Gnome?
<luca__> !it
<jensp> hey there, I'm having some trouble with sharing a printer with samba. The printer doesn't turn up in my samba shares, but the other shares do. When I restart samba the printer is there. There seems to be some kind of race condition where samba gets started before cups and doesn'T find the printers
<jaszandre> I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<jensp> can I make samba depend on cupsd or something like that?
<jensp> oh yeah I'm running 10.10
<Dr_Willis> wang_:  check   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<hadorhuorn> Halzen : yeah, I've googling for this problem for an hour or so, and I'm afraid there's nothing I can do :(
<Dr_Willis> pseubodot:  if grub  menu is hidden. you tap the shift key to make it show up
<jaszandre> that message's been there since yesterday
<andeeeuk_> hi everyone
<Halzen> hadorhuorn: Unity is very young, and is proprietary to Canonical and Ubuntu. Gnome and KDE, on the other hand, are very established for all desktop purposes. That's just a reality at the moment. =/
<andeeeuk_> does anyone know how to setup single window mode in gimp ubuntu?
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: trying
<jaszandre> Halzen . did you see the link?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602419/   please .. any idea to sove the problem??
<ubunub> when i turn on my netbook, it loads grub and then it pauses for a while. after that it goes to a shell, and if i type in 'exit' it then loads ubuntu. im setting up this netbook for  friend, and i dont want it to tdo that everytie he tuns on ubntu.
<ubunub> how do i fix it? the error message shown is somehing about it not finding root, whatever that is.
<ShockDoc> I'm back fellas
<ShockDoc> using the "text" option drops me down to a shell :/
<Halzen> jaszandre: I saw it, but I'm not sure how to solve it. I would try Googling one or two of the error lines.
<ruffleS> hi guys. i'd like to ask you a question: will that swappiness trick still work on ubuntu 11.04? i've got 4gb ram and i'm considering making it swappiness=0. will that improve my OS responsiveness? oh, a 'free -m' tell me none of my 250mb swap is being used, by the way...
<enlight22> omg my system is screwed
<trailoryo> I remember in one version when you swapped workspaces there was a cube turning around. Is it possible to get this in 11.04? or atleast is it possible to keybind(or something) workspaces?
<Halzen> ruffleS: I have no reason to think that the swappiness won't still work.
<enlight22> why does my seperate x screen not accept keyboard input but i can paste to it, worked fine on 10.10, broken on 11.04
<maco> jensp: you can edit /etc/init/smbd.conf to add a dependency on the cups service
<jaszandre> ok halsen.. ,.. I was looking for something similar ,too ..but I haven't found anything about it
<ruffleS> andeeeuk_, i guess u'll have to have gimp 2.7 beta
<ShockDoc> ActionParsnip, any ideas for my grub issue?
<hadorhuorn> Halzen : Yeah, It works perfectly when launching in classic mode (and always have). Anyway thanks for the advice ;)
<envygeeks> jaszandre: check your /.gtkrc-*.* file and see that those variables are TRUE OR FALSE
<envygeeks> jaszandre: sorry, 0 or 1 not TRUE OR FALSE
<Halzen> hadorhuorn: Long live Gnom- Uhh, I mean, no problem. :P
<andeeeuk_> ruffleS i used to have it on 10.10 but since the upgrade it has not worked
<ActionParsnip> ShockDoc: i'm not good with grub
<jaszandre> ok.. here I go envygeeks
<ShockDoc> anyone else know how can make 11.04 boot verbose?
<ruffleS> Halzen, given 'free -m' tells me none of my 250mb swap is being used at the moment, do you think making swappiness=0 may improve my OS responsiveness/overall speed??
<varunthacker> I tried installing gnome3
<Halzen> ruffleS: It often improves system responsiveness, but remember that suspend and hibernate depend on swap by default.
<JWay> I assigned caps lock to switch keyboard language and it worked perfect in 10.10, however in clean install 11.04, I am sometimes forces to press caps lock twice or thrice before it switches layout. Why does this happen?
<varunthacker> I keep getting the .ICEauthority error
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: okay, I used the shift key as you said, then changed the grub cmd line part from 'quiet splash' to 'text'
<ruffleS> andeeeuk_, i'm not sure where you can get it, sorry.... maybe a PPA...
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: I'm seeing multiple errors on boot,
<Sharpshooter761> hello everyone
<jensp> maco: thanks, just noted this has already been reported as #494141
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: looks like the machine borked, since the boot process doesn't finish, and I don't get a login prompt
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<varunthacker> apparantly If i install lxde then boot into it once and then log back in gnome shell it works. The problem is how do i install lxde
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. How can i install python 2.7 in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<varunthacker> I logged in through command line
<ChrisBuchholz> Is there some ppa i can use? (have looked but not found)
<varunthacker> how do i connect to my home network
<Halzen> ChrisBuchholz: You will likely need to build that from a tarball source, since the PPA version is up to 3.1
<pseubodot> Dr_Willis: thanks for the help. I'm going to rebuild the box on another hd and use this one to recover
<ruffleS> ShockDoc, i think i do... try editing /etc/default/grub and remove quiet and splash from this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ShockDoc> I tried that ruffleS , but is doesn't work :/
<ShockDoc> it*
<ChrisBuchholz> Halzen: damn, thats unfortunate
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker:  i do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop here. :) but i noticed the lxdm login m,anager has issues.. and use gdm instead
<variable> my mouse is uncalibrated on my laptop. I need to click above the spot I want to actually do anything. Where can I fix this?
<andeeeuk_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu ruffleS that was the PPA i have used
<Halzen> ChrisBuchholz: It's highly unusual that you specifically need Python 2.7 for a project. Are you sure you can't roll with Python 3.1?
<spyhermit> so, installed 11.04 in virtualbox, installed guest additions, unity works, but the icons are huge and blocky and the text in the title bar is also huge and blocky.
<enlight22> is there any reason why i would no longer be able to type in seperate x screen but could in 10.10
<morgan> Hey. I cant seam to enable my Wireless Device in my system tray. It seams my Broadcom device is not broadcasting. The drives are activated but I can't find it via my system tray icon. http://pastebin.com/PC0gjwAk
<andeeeuk_> has anyone else got gimp in single window mode
<ruffleS> ShockDoc, did you try running: update-grub
<Halzen> enlight22: Frankly, I don't think Unity is ready for use on multiple windows. =/
<ShockDoc> yes ruffleS
<spyhermit> installed compizconfig-settings-manager, set icons to not grow,
<spyhermit> they look good. The text is still nasty. any ideas?
<varunthacker> Dr_Willis: How to connect to my network from command line ?
<enlight22> Halzen: im using classic mode... unity it seems isnt ready for use at all
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker:  depends on how you are connected.. wirerd or wireless..
<ruffleS> ShockDoc, someone here just said you could maybe try 'text' here: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ruffleS> make it: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<varunthacker> Dr_Willis: wireless
<ruffleS> ShockDoc,
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker:  theres various commands you use. I dont use them enough to rember them.
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: In the new GIMP 2.8, single window mode is activated via a checkbox in the Windows menu.
<ShockDoc> just tried that ruffleS , didn't work, then it booted into a shell
<Dr_Willis> varunthacker:  iwconfig and a few iw*  i recall.
<Halzen> enlight22: Haha, I hear you. Well, are you using an Nvidia or ATI video device?
<variable> my mouse is uncalibrated on my laptop. I need to click above the spot I want to actually do anything. Where can I fix this? -> any ideas?
<mongy> any ssh experts here.  I have done this before and sure it worked..but basically I have encrypted home, I made the /etc/ssh/user folder and copied my ssh to there and fixed perms to 755 folder 644 for the file, changed sshd_config to use this folder, and I am loggin in passwordless but its not decrypting my home.  what am i missing
<andeeeuk_> Halzen yeah I had that before, did you get it from that repo?
<Mopsy> i'm havin trouble installing ubu 11, first it always boots into gnome when liveusbing, second i choose to install grub on a partition cuz i'm having truecrypt bootloader in the mbr, i want dualboot, any hints?
<tasslehoff> Do any themes for 11.04 also work on launcher/dash/panel? none of the ones I've tried so far change the look of those.
<Dr_Willis> tasslehoff:  i dont think so.
<ruffleS> ShockDoc, there's another thing you can try... i don't know if this would apply to ubuntu anymore but i would try finding out  how to switch the runlevel
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu dosent really use runlevels any more. the 'text' option shoud get to a TExt only login.
<sine_> is there gparted in the cd of latest ubuntu so i can resize my partition
<morgan> I have just insalled the 11.04 and the wireless is not working.
<usalabs> morgan: if you're using unity, there is no actually system/task bar that is needed by most apps, I often use cryptkeeper, but running it, does not show it anywhere, but in ubuntu classic, it is shown in the system tray
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: I no longer use GIMP, but when I did, I used this repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu maverick main deb
<ShockDoc> I edited my /etc/default/grub about 20 times, still no verbose boot
<Dr_Willis> sine_:  yes. or you could just apt-get install it..
<enlight22> im ready to die, i had 10.10 working so well, why did i ever upgrade to 11.04... every time i upgrade ubuntu nothing works right
<ruffleS> ShockDoc, run this command and reat its output: man /etc/default/grub
<[PanzeR]DzaDze>  /msg nickserv register dzadze_23 dzadze.david@gmail.com
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: Use this authentication key line: sudo apt-key adv - recv-keys - keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 405A15CB
<andeeeuk_> Halzen yeah that is what i use
<sine_> Dr_Willis: aptget install it in livemode
<ShockDoc> k ruffleS , just a sec
<tasslehoff> Dr_Willis: ok.
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  you did run update-grub? if its still not working. could be grub is installing to the wrong place. and you are using an old grub.
<andeeeuk_> Halzen i have that all done, what do you use?
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: If that is updated, you should have a single-window option.
<Dr_Willis> sine_:  you can install packatges on a live-desktopp session.. they will get lost after reboot ofcourse :)
<ShockDoc> nah Dr_Willis , the grub is brand new :p
<andeeeuk_> Halzen i think i need to update my repos first and then it will upgrade
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  it could be from an old er install, or differnt update-grub. ive had grub installed on 3+ hd;s befor.. that caused issues one day for me..
<pepee> hi. so I had this problem: I couldn't open some websites. by changing the MTU, could make it work for some, but others didn't open..
<andeeeuk_> Halzen, do you use photoshot now then?
<envygeeks> Dr_Willis: it depends remember, USB Sticks are considered live systems but you can alter it to be persistent too.
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: Yes, I have Photoshop CS5 running smoothly under Wine.
<pepee> so I (hope) think finally I've found the solution: http://serverfault.com/questions/235965/why-would-a-server-not-send-a-syn-ack-packet-in-response-to-a-syn-packet
<Mopsy> any idea why it boots into gnome?
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  you could also cut/paste a kernel entry from the /boot/grub.cfg to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and make it have the text option only.
<andeeeuk_> Halzen, nice one!!
<Dr_Willis> envygeeks:  I do 'full' normal installs to my usbs :)
<envygeeks> Halzen: You have a link to the tutorial you used to get CS5 to work smooth?
<Guest54461> can lvm act as a RAID drive and reduce disk read time?
<ShockDoc> Dr_Willis, ??
<andeeeuk_> Halzen, do you have any problems with it at all?
<Halzen> envygeeks: Check the comments in the WineHQ AppDB.
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  if you are ediing /etc/default/grub nd the changes are not takeing effect. then somthing very weird is going on.
<envygeeks> Thanks Halzen, will do
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: For a while, I had a couple of glitches, but my own tweaks and a new kernel have it running silk.
<Distress> Anyone else having issues with audio input in 11.04?
<ShockDoc> well I think something is wrong with the nvidia drives is what is causing the issue Dr_Willis
<Halzen> Distress: I've been hearing audio input problems all day. You're not alone.
<Distress> crap
<andeeeuk_> Halzen good stuff, I had cs4 running without any problems
<morgan> usalabs: Well, i have the icon for network in the upper right corner (system tray right?) . I have connected via my cellphone externally to get to Internet. So the ordinary wired network works. I have ticked the 'Networking Enabled' options and in the Ubuntu 10.04 I had before had one for wireless to be ticked too. I don't have it. Can I enable my wireless card in any other way? The drives are installed and the hardware switch is
<morgan>  set to on.
<McNulty_> Just installed 11.04 inside a Virtualbox and it's not picking up my second ethernet adaptor - what can I do to debug it? I've added a line for eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<andeeeuk_> Halzen, was really good
<Guest54461> Why is everyone ignoring me?
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  that would not be affecting grub.   some options in grub can fix the plymouth/nvidia issues that often are a problem
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: If you're willing to pay up for it, CS5 is a great upgrade over CS4. I actually upgraded from good old 7.0 xD
<ShockDoc> ah, well I'm out of options Dr_Willis  ;)
<Dr_Willis> Guest54461:  perhaps pick a real nick. and  rephrase the question.
<andeeeuk_> Halzen, I would do but it does dost a lot
<pepee> there are very strange problems in linux, and one has to guess how to fix them
<ShockDoc> now I have GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  you could try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and see where grub is isntalling to.. make sure its the same hd you are booting.
<ShockDoc> I'I'm sure of that Dr_Willis , installed to the MBR
<Halzen> andeeeuk_: Yes, it's definitely costly. I'm a professional graphic designer, and GIMP just wasn't cutting it for me. However, I do use Inkscape in place of Illustrator. I think GIMP is coming along just fine, too.
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  save it. rerun 'sudo update-grub'  then check the /boot/grub.cfg to see if the options tool affect.
<ChessTeach> If I have two hard drives, can I use LVM to divide data between them similiar to RAID drives?
<Dr_Willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ShockDoc> updated, Dr_Willis
<myrmidette> hello, I'm having trouble burning the 11.04 iso to a usb stick
<ShockDoc> shall I reboot?
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  grub.cfg has the changes in it?
<Halzen> myrmidette: Can you be a bit more specific? What OS are you trying to burn it with?
<andeeeuk_> Halzen, yeah for a pro i can see why, I have been uding gimp for a while now as well and have found it a great tool. Really bad without single window mode though
<myrmidette> Halzen, ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> myrmidette:  what tool are you using to put it on an usb?
<Halzen> myrmidette: Ah, yes, Lucid gave me a hard time with the built-in tool. Unetbootin worked fine, though.
<ruffleS> ShockDoc, the splash screen is probably hard coded into the kernel.. if i were you i would try both googling and reading 'man /etc/default/grub'
<ShockDoc> uh yes Dr_Willis
<myrmidette> it only gets to the bootloader (syslinux) and then freezes
<ShockDoc> it used to be so easy to get a verbose boot :/
<ShockDoc> well I'll have a reboot, see what happens
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  so.. if you reboot and the grub menu does not show those changes.. well that would point to your grub some how using some other configs.. which would be weird.
<Dr_Willis> ShockDoc:  i just edit the grub menu on the fly and put in the 'text' option
<ShockDoc> yeah I know, that works Dr_Willis , but that's not what I want, the text thing actually boots to a command line
<ShockDoc> brb, gonna reboot
<Halzen> myrmidette: Try installing Unetbootin and burning the USB with that. Make sure to format the USB with the tool before writing to it.
<_jeff> whenever i turn on my system and type my username and before i enter a password, the login screen appears to quick drop down to a shell and asks me to enter my username again and this second time i can enter my password. is gdm crashing?
<myrmidette> Halzen, how do I format?
<bsodmike> hello
<bsodmike> any one know how to diagnose a PTY issue?
<habriel> i have a mistake and show message habriel@master:~$ sudo cfgmaker public@localhost > /etc/mrtg.cfg
<habriel> bash: /etc/mrtg.cfg: Permiso denegado
<ShockDoc> still nothing guys ._.
<habriel> i can't do it
<tasslehoff> One cannot run Gnome 3 and Unity side by side on 11.04, right?
<save> Anyone think they can help with some FFMPEG issues i'm having?
<_jeff>  whenever i turn on my system and type my username and before i enter a password, the login screen appears to quick drop down to a shell and asks me to enter my username again and this second time i can enter my password. is gdm crashing?
<Halzen> myrmidette: Oh, my bad. Use Gparted to format the USB drive to ext4. Be VERY careful when selecting the device to format. If you're careless, you risk wiping one of your system partitions.
<jensp> habriel: the redirection ">" happens with your normal right, not with "sudo" priviledges
<jensp> habriel: sudo -i and run the command again
<myrmidette> Halzen, will rm -rf /media/D286-1AD2/* work too?
<habriel> ok i will try
<habriel> thanks
<Halzen> myrmidette: If you have the right media name, and it was ext or fat32 before, then sure.
<myrmidette> kk
<D-coy> o/
<nerdshell> tasslehoff: tes
<myrmidette> Halzen, how do I delete all the hidden files?
<patrunjel> guys, I have to mount some movies in .iso format, can someone please tell me what application should I use? :) (something equivalent to Daemon tools on windows)
<_jeff> whenever i turn on my system and type my username and before i enter a password, the login screen appears to quick drop down to a shell and asks me to enter my username again and this second time i can enter my password. is gdm crashing?
<Halzen> myrmidette: a format will delete all nonessential files.
<ChessTeach> Does FakeRAID provide any preformance benefits?
<spyhermit> patrunjel: mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<xcyclist> okay, I just had a disaster installing 11.04.  Please suggest what to do next.
<nerdshell> myrmidette: rm ".*"
<spyhermit> then you can access it like any other dvd
<iceroot> ChessTeach: its the same performance as software-raid
<xcyclist> I should say, upgrading to 11.04 from 10.00
<antidolboslav> hi all
<ChessTeach> iceroot: which isn't much?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: if you dont want a dualboot with windows (and windows is also on raid) there is no single reason to use fakeraid
<antidolboslav> i am trying to install ubuntu 11.04, but gparted doesn't see my partitions in hdd
<xcyclist> It resized my window and gave me new menu settings I do not want.
<iceroot> ChessTeach: there are only contras with fakeraid
<Halzen> ChessTeach: Software RAID of any kind is nowhere near as beneficial as a hard array controller.
<W43372> I just upgraded to Natty from Mav. I'm digging the new unity interface, but I'm wondering if I am still able to use panel applets on the top panel without switching back to the Gnome gui?
<antidolboslav> what can fix it out?
<ChessTeach> iceroot: ok thanks
<xcyclist> Don't Install 11.04!!  It's a disaster!!!
<ChessTeach> Halzen: my bios doesn't support the hard array
<_jeff> whenever i turn on my system and type my username and before i enter a password, the login screen appears to quick drop down to a shell and asks me to enter my username again and this second time i can enter my password. is gdm crashing?
<patrunjel> spyhermit, I mean, I don't just want to mount the .iso, because then I would have Audio_TS and Video_TS (or something similar), I would want to autoplay the image :)
<Pici> xcyclist: Feel free to use Classic Ubuntu from the login menu if you don't care for Unity.
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  vlc can play iso files.
<Halzen> ChessTeach: Well, that sucks. Raid is very hardware-dependent, so not everyone gets to enjoy it.
<spyhermit> patrunjel: yep. vlc is your best bet.
<ChessTeach> Halzen: it isn't possible to download a new bios that will support RAID, correct?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: there is no need to buy a hardware-raid-controller, just use softwareraid (not fakeraid)
<patrunjel> Dr_Willis, spyhermit vlc is on linux too? wow :) Nice, thanks guys
<iceroot> ChessTeach: hardware-raid is only needed on servers
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  err.. of course.
<xcyclist> Pici:  So, I am default logging in.  There is an item on the login menu that allows me to choose?
<Pici> xcyclist: Yes.
<ChessTeach> iceroot: i thought you said there isn't any benefits to it
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  I think it may of been on linux befor i was on windows.
<Halzen> ChessTeach: It's rare. Raid controllers are hardware, so a BIOS update would mean that it was ON your board, but disabled for some reason.
<antidolboslav> heh
<Dr_Willis> patrunjel:  many many years ago
<xcyclist> Pici:  Thank you Pici.  That is very helpful.
<antidolboslav> ok
<iceroot> ChessTeach: i said there is no reason to use fakeraid
<bsodmike> 'Try adding/removing udev as thats normally the prime culprit'
<ChessTeach> iceroot: but software raid is worth it?
<RavenHursT> Anyone here get VBGuestAdditions to work w/ 11.04 yet?  Curious how long it took for the main module to build.. mine seems to be hanging... but unfortunately there's no way for me to know... :-(
<bsodmike> what does this mean?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: softwareraid is ok for desktop-machines, no need to buy a hardware-raid-controller (150€)
<bsodmike> I'm getting 'No more PTYs' when doing screen
<spyhermit> RavenHursT: installed, took about 5 minutes for the main module to build.
<Halzen> ChessTeach: Honestly, I don't think Raid arrays are very useful for personal computers. Secure servers, yes, but not desktops.
<elliot_> My VBGuestadittions worked well on mi Ubuntu 11
<ShockDoc> still nothing :'(
<darkfrog> Unity stole my window borders. :p
<bsodmike> if I do tty when I ssh in, it says /dev/ttyp0
<Soothsayer> anyone on Ubuntu 11 with a dual monitor setup ?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: remeber one thing, raid is NOT a backup, so why you need a raid?
<bsodmike> instead of /dev/pts/X where X is some number
<ChessTeach> iceroot: preformance
<bsodmike> anyone?
<darkfrog> I have no controls on any of my windows anymore for resize, close, move, minimize, etc.
<iceroot> ChessTeach: so you want raid0 (strip)
<RavenHursT> spyhermit: you do it through the window GUI or throught he commandline?
<elliot_> Where I can find Administration Menu on Ubuntu 11?
<ChessTeach> iceroot: yes
<spyhermit> 4 nines!
<Pici> bsodmike: What release of Ubuntu?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: if one drives fails, everything fails
<andeeeuk_> I must say that I am so pleased with ubuntu 11.04
<bsodmike> 10.04.2
<ChessTeach> iceroot: i know, i bought a backup external in case that happens
<iceroot> ChessTeach: what about an ssd instead of raid0?
<spyhermit> RavenHursT: gui, but it's just running the command line anyway
<elliot_> 11.04
<ChessTeach> iceroot: what is ssd?
<cousin_mario> hello
<Pici> bsodmike: Please prefix your responses with my nick so that I can see them easier.
<andeeeuk_> works soo well, initially I was having doubts about unity
<iceroot> ChessTeach: solid state disc (flash drive)
<Pici> bsodmike: Let me take a look at something, one moment.
<bsodmike> @Pici sure:)
<cousin_mario> what is it doing unity-window-decorator running in my ubuntu-classic session?
<ChessTeach> iceroot: oh, yeah i guess that would of been better
<Halzen> ChessTeach: Sounds like you want a solid-state drive, or SSD. It is full flash memory with no moving parts, and is exponentially faster and more stable than traditional hard drives.
<ChessTeach> iceroot: but i already have the two hard drives
<W43372> I just upgraded to Natty from Mav. I'm digging the new unity interface, but I'm wondering if I am still able to use panel applets on the top panel without switching back to the Gnome gui?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: then build a software raid 0
<RavenHursT> spyhermit: dangit.. mine says "The headers for the current running kernel were not found.  If the following module compilation fails then this could be the reason. Building the main Gues Addistions module" and then it just sits there.. grrr..
<cousin_mario> W43372: you poor man
<elliot_> SDD are already very small :(
<Halzen> ChessTeach: I'm buying an OCZ Vertex 2 50GB SSD very soon. It should be able to boot Fedora for me in under 12 seconds.
<ChessTeach> Halzen: how much is that though?
<zerwas> I wanted to create a backtrace for a crash of nautilus, but when i entered "run" in gdb, X crashed
<spyhermit> ChessTeach: sadly, with standard pc hardware, no dedicated raid card, software raid, you're looking at maybe 10% speed boost.
<W43372> cousin_mario What?
<Halzen> ChessTeach: I'll be spending about $100 USD on mine. The price goes up quite a bit by storage capacity.
<ChessTeach> spyhermit: I guess I will take what I can get
<zerwas> How can i debug this X crash now?
<spyhermit> RavenHursT: well, it took 20 minutes on my spare machine
<Halzen> ChessTeach: If you want to shop for an SSD, look not just at capacity and price, but also at read and write speeds. The Vertex 2 can read over 275MB/s.
<elliot_> Dear friends.. please.. any idea where I can find System Administration Menu on Ubuntu 11?
<ChessTeach> Halzen: if I could return my drives, I think I would, but I do not have the recipts\
<Wipster> due to an unfortunate mistake I issued 'unity --replace' while in the classic desktop environment  now I dont have a classic heh, how can I restore the defaults?
<zerwas> elliot_> press the power button in the upper right corner, there you will find a menu item "settings" or so
<darkfrog> elliot_: Windows Key then type what you want to do
<W43372> cousin_mario Do what?
<Halzen> ChessTeach: Well, all upgrades cost money. For what it's worth, I think it's a very worthwhile upgrade.
<ChessTeach> iceroot: So I need to get the alternative Ubuntu CD to do the software raid right?
<iceroot> ChessTeach: no
<ChessTeach> iceroot: what do I need
<iceroot> ChessTeach: you can build a software raid everytime
<cousin_mario> W43372: because you upgraded to natty. I've been fighting the urge to toss my computer out of the window since I did that.
<spyhermit> ChessTeach: yeah. A single SSD is going to blow away your array... if you don't need a ton of space, you can get a pretty fast ssd for 100$ or so
<iceroot> ChessTeach: you can build a software-raid in an already installed system
<ChessTeach> iceroot: how?
<trailoryo> Have anyone experienced bugs or crashes with Transmission?
<trailoryo> actually its making everything crash right now. wow.
<ChessTeach> spyhermit: I am still considering that idea
<Pici> bsodmike: Are you missing anything else in /dev since your rebuild?
<elliot_> darkfrog:  Thank you my friend!!
<iceroot> !raid | ChessTeach
<ubottu> ChessTeach: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<darkfrog> wow, I guess the unity-window-decorator crashed....restarting it fixed my troubles. :o
<Halzen> ChessTeach: Google is your friend: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<darkfrog> that's a bit disconcerting
<bsodmike> @member:Pici I've not touched /dev
<bsodmike> @Pici I mean
<iceroot> !google | Halzen
<ubottu> Halzen: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<darkfrog> at least that it didn't auto-restart itself
<Dr_Willis> trailoryo:  used it for a few hrs over the last few days . no issus
<W43372> Cousin_Mario well I've only been using it for less than an hour so far. I'm liking it. I just need to know if i can use panel applets still. I'm on battery power and I can't find the applet to let me change my processor speed so my battery is draining faster.
<xskydevilx> How do I restore GRUB2 using the live cd/usb?
<Dr_Willis> W43372:   thers alternative indicator-applets for a lot of the old applets.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Halzen> ubottu: Your auto-detection could use some revisions.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<W43372> cousin_mario and I also can't find force quit
<spyhermit> so.... anyone have experience with graphical glitches in unity? still trying to sort out my absurd font issues
<iceroot> ChessTeach: but remeber again, if one drive fails in raid0 your files are gone
<spyhermit> iceroot: he's already said he has external backups, he knows the risks.
<ChessTeach> Thanks again guys
<W43372> cousin_mario: Oh, and when I want to switch between windows I can't use Super + Tab to switch between them with the fancy animation that was in Mav.
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  thats a compiz setting/plugin thats proberly disabled by default
<iceroot> spyhermit: losing all data is worth to mention again, dont you think?
<Dr_Willis> super key is used for lots of other things these days :)
<spyhermit> iceroot: 4th time might be the charm. ;)
<W43372> Dr_Willis properly disabled?
<iceroot> spyhermit: it was the second time
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  many compiz plugins dont play well with Unity.
<ultrax> hi im having issues with package apt-proxy in lucid _and_ natty. unfortunately there is no active apt-proxy irc channel.is somebody willing to help?
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  install ccsm and play with them  if you want.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<W43372> Dr_Willis so the super + tab animation won't work with Unity?
<spyhermit> iceroot: wish he'd read up on what he was trying to do before he just put the cowboy hat on, though.
<erika_> I have installed ffmpeg-thumbnailer on xubuntu, but get no thumbnails for video files
<erika_> pdf, images, etc all work
<Dr_Willis> W43372:  no idea. its not enabled by default..  notice if you hit the windows/super  keys. the launcher gives #'s to the icons.. the  super key has a lot of other things it does under unity.
<elliot_> Thank you all you!!!  U re a great comunity!!
<thevor> Is the final release of 11.04 now available?
<dKingston> ok, so
<dKingston> i just tried gnome 3
<iceroot> thevor: yes
<spyhermit> thevor: yep
<Dr_Willis> thevor:  has been fo a few days
<dKingston> and it sucks
<Lcawte|SortingOS> So I'm using a 11.04 live CD to repair my  broken upgrade, but I seem to be missing my boot loader partition, what should I do to install it (the upgrader keeps failing when it gets to it), I need to know flags, name and format of it...
<Soothsayer> thevor: well yes.
<thevor> Great.
<dKingston> so i'm trying to use apt-get install
<dKingston> and it still sucks.
<Soothsayer> dKingston: really?
<dKingston> what do
<Halzen> elliot_: Yeah, we are. We're thinking of renaming it Halzenbuntu. :P
<Hedgehog456> After switching from Unity to GNOME, and editing a Compiz setting, everything is messed up.
<dKingston> Soothsayer: it's literally broken for me.
<Wipster> anyone know how to get the default classic login back? I accidentally issued 'unity --replace' in it :(
<dKingston> i followed instructions exactly
<Dr_Willis> night all
<thevor> thank you
<dKingston> didn't work for this
<Soothsayer> dKingston: is that a gnome3 issue or apt + ubuntu issue ?
<dKingston> Soothsayer: everything
<elliot_> 11.04 worked great for me!
<chotaz> How do I change the permissions of a folder and all the sub-folders and files inside at the same time?
<W43372> Dr_Willis Then I'll check out ccsm and use a different key combination. Thanks.
<andeeeuk_> whatever you do do not install gnome 3 over unity its skrews everything up!!! not worth it!!
<spyhermit> Wipster: install compizconfig-settings-manager, run ccsm, and disable the unity plugin. :)
<Soothsayer> Is it possible to have a Windows 7 like taskbar at the bottom (and preferably across dual monitors) with Unity in 11.04?
<andeeeuk_> I made that mistakte!!
<iceroot> chotaz: chmod -R
<Lcawte|SortingOS> So I'm using a 11.04 live CD to repair my  broken upgrade, but I seem to be missing my boot loader partition, what should I do to install it (the upgrader keeps failing when it gets to it), I need to know flags, name and format of it...
<jibadeeha> elliot_, ditto for me ... best version of Ubuntu yet
<chotaz> iceroot: ty
<iceroot> chotaz: but you dont want 777, correct?
<alkemann> this new integrated launcher in natty. is there a known problem where it is laggy? after typing a character, it freezes for a few seconds before responding
<ultrax> alkemann: just apt-get --purge remove and all problems are gone... ;)
<Halzen> Guys, if you don't want Unity, I wouldn't install Natty 11.04. Wait for 11.10 or Linux Mint 11.
<W43372> Dr_Willis I just tried an apt-get for ccsm and terminal told me it was unable to locate
<lolmatic> using broadcom sta wlan drivers. and i cant connect to any wlan. tried wpa2, wpa, wep and open wlans. it doesnt work :(
<ultrax> Halzen: 11.10 will have unity only
<iceroot> Halzen: noone is forcing you to use unity
<alkemann> ultrax: as in remove everything?
<KM0201> lolmatic: whats your wireless device?
<raptor_> ciao
<Wipster> spyhermit, hmmmm everything unticks and I have no idea whats needed to replace
<BlouBlou> alkemann: new? it isn't new, it haven't changed for years
<SANGKEUN> as I know, you can change from unity to gnome
<Halzen> iceroot: I'm perfectly aware of that. I was responding to people encountering issues replacing Unity in their Natty install.
<Lcawte|SortingOS> So I'm using a 11.04 live CD to repair my  broken upgrade, but I seem to be missing my boot loader partition, what should I do to install it (the upgrader keeps failing when it gets to it), I need to know flags, name and format of it...
<ultrax_> wow i got disconnected...
<maddie> Can someone please help me with my problem with the unity launcher?
<elliot_> exit
<alkemann> BlouBlou: you must be talking about something completely different
<BlouBlou> alkemann: yep, I missread
<meco> It appears my gui is broken since after the login screen it just goes black. Should I try a reinstall?
<ultrax_> nobody with expierience in apt-proxý's advanced config?
<BlouBlou> alkemann: sorry ;)
<xcyclist> Say, why do I only have 1024x768 resolution now on my laptop with the 11.04 upgrade?  This makes it very frustrating to use?
<Hedgehog456> Why does Natty have to mess so many things up?
 * Hedgehog456 sighs
<maddie> My launcher settings in Unity reset every time I log in . Does anyone have any idea of what could be wrong?
<xcyclist> I would have been much better off not upgrading with this fubar.
<Halzen> xcyclist: That means that your graphics configuration is not complete. What video device are you using?
<alkemann> i have an updated beta of natty, is there any difference in reinstalling the release?
<g0rby> Hello, If i want last to display all logins for a particular user, which file should the -f switch point to
<g0rby> ?
<xcyclist> Halzen:  Can I find that out from proc?  I don't know where to look.
<RavenHursT> grrr... anyone have any idea why the building of the module for VBGuestAdditions would just hang everytime I try to install it??
<Halzen> alkemann: As I understand it, you'll need to switch to the released version to get all of the future updates.
<geekbri> does anybody know of good documentation to setup outgoing mail with postfix on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Halzen> I gotta go, guys. Take care, and good luck with all of your Natty issues.
<meco> It appears my gui is broken since after the login screen it just goes black. Should I try a reinstall?
<g0rby> If i do "last (username)" it only displays logins from the beggining of the day (it says wtmp starts then) how do i get it to go further back?
<g0rby> im pretty sure i got hacked over the weekend as i saw the same ip in my ssh log as in the xsender ip in some hotmail emails i didnt send
<user82> hi. i installed natty and it failed to install the bootloader(omg). so i would do a grub-install device manually but two questions: a) will it detect my windows partition b)how do i find out where to install(raid controller..so /dev/sda is just one of two raid discs, natty is on /dev/dm-4. where does it go best?)
<g0rby> i want to find out what they did =/
<igi69_> hello, I have 2 ubuntus in my pc in one is working the bluetooth in the other not, can you check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/bluez-does-not-connect-my-headset-nokia-bh-104-a-875959/ and help me, please. I believe is a question of configuration. one of the ubuntu is fresh install the other is upgrade. I think the problem is with the upgrade.
<user82> or how do i find existing grub's(the old one loads but goes to rescue mode)
<Omega> !grub | user82
<ubottu> user82: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<graunjalj> hello , im trying to connect with ssh with noip and i can´t do it console says "Write failed: Connection reset by peer" , what can i do?
<mnassif> Hi , i tried to install ubuntu 11.04  but it freeze in timezone window. I am using a Dell t7400
<ultrax_> g0rby: what was the username used?
<g0rby> gorby
<g0rby> ultrax: gorby
<ultrax_> well, execute 'history'
<g0rby> yeah ive done that, it looks fine
<Brutus> I have problem with sound, i was uninstall gnome(im using xfce) and after this sound is broken, in preferences dont see any device(i had my 2soundcards and usb camera in preferences), i try uninstall pulse audio,alsa, and then install oss or other, no change, pls help me!
<Hedgehog456> Upon disabling the Compiz Unity plugin is it required to reactivate it to access Unity?
<ultrax_> but if it's a proper hacker he probably redirected history to /dev/null or else
<g0rby> ultrax: but it cant be coinsidence that i see that ip in my ssh log, and in the bad emails in hotmail
<meco> It appears my gui is broken since after the login screen it just goes black. Should I try a reinstall?
<ultrax_> g0rby: thats no coincidence,no
<ultrax_> g0rby: update your system, fix your firewall, make your system stronger instead of searching what he might have done
<g0rby> ultrax: can i use last some how to display all logins within a particular date range?
<Froq> is there a reason why screen sharing (VNC) doesn't work on 11.04
<Froq> ?  mine never seems to work, when I connect, I just get a black screen....
<ultrax_> g0rby: afaik no
<kux3er> hi
<igi69_> hello, I have 2 ubuntus in my pc in one is working the bluetooth in the other not, can you check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/bluez-does-not-connect-my-headset-nokia-bh-104-a-875959/ and help me, please. I believe is a question of configuration. one of the ubuntu is fresh install the other is upgrade. I think the problem is with the upgrade.
<W43372> Dr_Willis I just tried an apt-get for ccsm and terminal told me it was unable to locate
<Hedgehog456> Upon disabling the Compiz Unity plugin is it required to reactivate it to access Unity?
<kux3er> ?
<Hedgehog456> I disabled it
<kyubutsu> meco: are you able to see the login screen?
<Hedgehog456> To get Unity back do I have to reenable it?
<user82> so how do i find out which /dev is my raid? (i suppose the grub needs to go there)
<W43372> Someone on here just suggested that I install ccsm. This is what I got in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602449/
<wad> Since I upgraded my laptop to 11.4, my fan runs all the time. It's quite hot. Is this a known issue?
<Brutus> I have problem with sound, i was uninstall gnome(im using xfce) and after this sound is broken, in preferences dont see any device(i had my 2soundcards and usb camera in preferences), i try uninstall pulse audio,alsa, and then install oss or other, no change, pls help me!
<namzezam> linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic  !!!!!!!!  It it more than 2 weeks a big bug on the kernal!! Who could do here something, and  if not here where? see http://paste.ubuntu.com/598867/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/602392/  https://tor-proxy.net/proxy/express/browse.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fanswers.launchpad.net%2Fubuntu%2F%2Bsource%2Fupdate-manager%2F%2Bquestion%2F149709&b=26
<xangua> W43372: first run: sudo apt-get update  , try again
<namzezam> i did
<meco> kyubutsu: Yes, sorta. It has changed its appearance, but it is graphical... But after that it all goes black
<namzezam> look in the links for the results
<igi69_> hello, I have 2 ubuntus in my pc in one is working the bluetooth in the other not, can you check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/bluez-does-not-connect-my-headset-nokia-bh-104-a-875959/ and help me, please. I believe is a question of configuration. one of the ubuntu is fresh install the other is upgrade. I think the problem is with the upgrade.
<W43372> xangua still got the same error
<namzezam> i even can not report it
<JWay> when putting full load on the wifi connection (copying a file via wireless) ubuntu 11.04 lags every 200-500 miliseconds
<ultrax_> man where did i join to...
<soreau> I selected classic ubuntu and it worked. Selected unity again, it switched. Now after this, classic ubuntu session is still unity, even after several restarts. Why is it broken?
<xangua> W43372: you want to install 'compiz-settings-manager' not 'ccsm' since it does not exist
<W43372> xangua ohok
<sine_> hi there people. i have a new asus laptop with windows 7 64 bit. there are two partitions one with windows and i suppose a spare one. when resizing with gparted for an ubuntu install i will use the second one
<BlouBlou> xangua: it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<Brutus> I have problem with sound, i was uninstall gnome(im using xfce) and after this sound is broken, in preferences dont see any device(i had my 2soundcards and usb camera in preferences), i try uninstall pulse audio,alsa, and then install oss or other, no change, pls help me!
<xangua> BlouBlou: tell that to W43372, not me
<roasted> Dumb question - I'd like to report a bug I found with an Atheros wifi card in 11.04. Where's the best place to do that?
<BlouBlou> W43372: Try 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<namzezam> what is this mean?  dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<namzezam> after
<Customs> how do i create an external ip address on my linux machine so i can access it from a different computer??
<namzezam> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic ...
<roasted> Customs, you don't create it. It's assigned to you by your ISP.
<genii-around> roasted: Do you know the driver name the card uses?
<roasted> Customs, if you go to "www.whatismyip.com" you'll be shown your external IP.
<namzezam> BlouBlou: it this to me?
<Customs> roasted: but thats only for my router isnt it??
<roasted> genii-around, oh man. I'm not sure.
<Brutus> I have problem with sound, i was uninstall gnome(im using xfce) and after this sound is broken, in preferences dont see any device(i had my 2soundcards and usb camera in preferences), i try uninstall pulse audio,alsa, and then install oss or other, no change, pls help me!
<roasted> Customs, what is your intention? to host something on the web and provide a link to others todownload it?
<Customs> yeah :)
<BlouBlou> namzezam: I have no idea what it mean
<roasted> Customs, then you need to log in to your router, which is done through your gateway. most common is 192.168.1.1. Once in there, you'll need to forward port 80 to whatever IP your computer is using that you want to host the material.
<Lcawte|SortingOS> So I'm using a 11.04 live CD to repair my  broken upgrade, but I seem to be missing my boot loader partition, what should I do to install it (the upgrader keeps failing when it gets to it), I need to know flags, name and format of it...
<Bookman> I have an ATI Xpress200 video card and 3D worked very well under 10.10.  Now I've upgraded to 11.04 and I cannot get it to work at all.  Any help?
<roasted> Customs, then install apache2 (sudo apt-get install apache2).
<Customs> roasted: what if my router doen't support port forwarding??
<roasted> Customs, then, using root nautilus (gksudo nautilus) I'd create a folder in /var/www that you have rights to. I created 3 or 4 in there, such as ghost, mist, skynet, etc.
<Brutus> I have problem with sound, i was uninstall gnome(im using xfce) and after this sound is broken, in preferences dont see any device(i had my 2soundcards and usb camera in preferences), i try uninstall pulse audio,alsa, and then install oss or other, no change, pls help me!
<roasted> Customs, I've never heard of a router that didn't support port forwarding. But if it does not support it, I have no idea how else to work around it.
<BlouBlou> Customs: port forwarding = router firewall
<Customs> ah okay :)
<roasted> Customs, what you are doing is basically allowing one system on your network to have port 80 access. Port 80 is HTTP access, hence the http://your.external.ip.address and then being able to see what you have hosted.
<roasted> Customs, so forward port 80 to your box with the IP your box is using, and then create a folder in /var/www, something like public or storage or whatever.
<TheRedOctober> Greetings all.  I am trying to ssh into a remote box that keeps giving me this error: "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<roasted> Customs, then go to http://your.external.ip.address/storage (or public, or whatever you made it)
<meco> It appears my gui is broken since after the login screen it just goes black. Should I try a reinstall?
<roasted> Customs, once there, you should see the contents on a relatively blank white page.
<peeps> is there a way to turn off automatic maximizing in unity when window is dragged toward the top
<TheRedOctober> Does anyone know what causes that?
<roasted> Customs, I find it very handy to use instead of sending files to dropbox for friends to download. That way they can leech directly from my box.
<bubba> hi: lurking to see what I might learn. :)
<NeuralJack> is there a way to install Natty WITHOUT that cursed "Unity Desktop"?
<BlouBlou> TheRedOctober: it means that the server (host) isn't allowing your connection
<envygeeks> TheRedOctober: that can be caused by many problems, check out this page and see if it helps you http://edoceo.com/notabene/ssh-exchange-identification
<Customs> roasted: ah thankyou :) would you know anything about the social engineering toolkit??
<TheRedOctober> NeuralJack: You can select "Classic Gnome" from the lower bar at the login screen
<W43372> i need to change my processor speed in Natty but I'm not sure how to do that without the panel applet
<BlouBlou> TheRedOctober: Most probably due to bad indentification (as error says)
<xangua> NeuralJack: or try kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu
<roasted> NeuralJack, Unity is not cursed, and I advise you take an open minded standpoint on it and use it like I did. Likewise, there's Ubuntu Classic available at hte login screen which will allow you to use Gnome 2.X panels for that session.
<TheRedOctober> Thanks envy and blou!
<roasted> Customs, I apologize, I am not aware of that toolkit.
<BlouBlou> np :)
<michele_> list of channels
<Pici> !alis | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<genii-around> roasted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs using ubuntu-bugs, likely for package network-manager
<Customs> roasted: its okay thanks for helping anyway :)
<xrhstaras> help !
<Pici> !ask | xrhstaras
<ubottu> xrhstaras: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<roasted> Customs, good luck. You might find interest in reading about port forwarding so you can understand how it works. IT's one thing for me to say, oh forward port 80 to your internal IP so you can access it externally, but understanding WHAT it's doing is far more valuable. ;)
<xrhstaras> help , after updating the ubuntu 11.4 fresh installation  i get a message while im booting , it says something about it cannot mount crypto fs ?
<xrhstaras> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<igi69_> hello, I have 2 ubuntus in my pc in one is working the bluetooth in the other not, can you check this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/bluez-does-not-connect-my-headset-nokia-bh-104-a-875959/ and help me, please. I believe is a question of configuration. one of the ubuntu is fresh install the other is upgrade. I think the problem is with the upgrade.
<xrhstaras> !ask help , after updating the ubuntu 11.4 fresh installation  i get a message while im booting , it says something about it cannot mount crypto fs ?
<Customs> roasted: thanks allot you really helped L:)(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xrhstaras> !ask| help , after updating the ubuntu 11.4 fresh installation  i get a message while im booting , it says something about it cannot mount crypto fs ?
<ubottu> help , after updating the ubuntu 11.4 fresh installation  i get a message while im booting , it says something about it cannot mount crypto fs ?: please see above
<roasted> genii-around, I'm not sure if it would be network-manager related. I was comparing two wireless cards, one atheros one intel, and the atheros one was SIGNIFICANTLY slower, but only with security. If I took security off, suddenly the atheros was on par with the intel card.
<BlouBlou> xrhstaras: please don't
<thanos> any one know if gnome applets will be converted to regular apps or indicator applets. I'm thinking Byzanz Recorder and  Clipboard Enycryption applets
<NeuralJack> Roasted:  I've spent 2 days on Unity, can't find anything easily, the programs are less organised and every time I look for something, I get Advertisements for what's available for download.  so far, I haven't found a single way how it makes anything easier.
<roasted> genii-around, in 10.10 this was not the case, as both cards were very fast. in 11.04, it was the atheros that suffered. Another user on the forums confirmed a different atheros card is doing the same thing for him.
<W43372> i need to change my processor speed in Natty but I'm not sure how to do that without the panel applet
<BlouBlou> xrhstaras: There is no need to spam bot with a lot of commands, just ask in here and if someone knows, will answer you :-)
 * bubba is still making up his mind about unity.
<roasted> NeuralJack, I apologize this was not that easy of a transition for you. I'm just trying to make it aware that a lot of people devoted a LOT of time and energy into Unity, and it actually is a very very intuitive interface. Different? Oh yes. So different it may be frustrating. But once you get used to it, it's amazing how nice it is to use.
<genii-around> roasted: This is why, if you you know the drivername you can look up what package it is in on packages.ubuntu.com and then file the bug against that
<diskin> in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, is it the same what to use: "-" or "_" in module name (e.g. "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m81")?
<TheRedOctober> bubba: I made up my mind.  Im running xfce.
<roasted> NeuralJack, I hated Unity for many weeks when I used it during the beta process. But it grew on me, and over time I began to see its benefits. I'm just suggesting that you try it for an extended period of time, and instead of trying to do things the old way, find a new way to do them. AFter all, that's the only way to learn in a new environment, in my opinion.
<roasted> genii-around, I'll fire up my other laptop here with the atheros card in it and see. But I cannot comment on what the other user was using for his atheros card that gave him issues.
<lsolesen> Upgraded to 11.04, but only have a black screen.
<Lcawte|SortingOS> So I'm using a 11.04 live CD to repair my  broken upgrade, but I seem to be missing my boot loader partition, what should I do to install it (the upgrader keeps failing when it gets to it), I need to know flags and format of it...
<xcyclist> Halzen:  Video chipsets: Intel HD Graphics 256MB NVIDIA® Quadro® NVS3100M
<lsolesen> How can I solve this?
<BlouBlou> roasted: anyways, I really prefer classic-desktop :P It happens when you're using it since 2007 hehe
<NeuralJack> Sure, roasted, I understand.  I"ll give it another try in the future.
<xcyclist> Halzen:  This is on a Thinkpad T410 lenovo.
<NeuralJack> thanks for the answers, everyone.
<xrhstaras> i got strange message on the booting after updating the 11.4 ubuntu
<roasted> BlouBlou, I got ya beat. Ive used classic since 2005. :P
<xcyclist> Halzen:  It's a laptop.
<BajK> stupid apache2 -.-
<BajK> why does it REQUIRE /var/log/apache2 to start??
<BajK> -.-
<xrhstaras> when i boot it tries to mount a crypto device ? fs ? i dont know . it says press S to stop mounting. it appeared after i updated the ubuntu 11.4 installation
<roasted> BlouBlou, that's the power of linux though. We users have choice. Love or hate kde/lxde/xfce/gnome2/gnome3/gnomeshell/unity/full blown command line terminal, we have choice
<ScottR3> After installing 11.04, some of my keyboard shortcuts aren't working, and I can't find where they might be bound in CompizConfig Settings Manager.
<mnassif> Hi , i tried to install ubuntu 11.04  but it freeze in timezone window. I am using a Dell t7400
<roasted> ScottR3, keyboard shortcuts are under the system settings menu. did you look there?
<BlouBlou> roasted: yeah, you're right. And now.. dinner time, see you soon! :)
<ScottR3> roasted: Yep, and they're bound just like they were in 10.10 before I upgraded
<roasted> genii-around, It's the ath9k driver. Shall I file with that?
<igi69_> Hello,  I have 2 ubuntus (2HDD) in my pc in one (ubuntu 10.10 is working the bluetooth in the other not ubuntu 11.04, I am geting the following error" "Connection refused (111). how may I copy the configuration of the bluettoth that is working in the one that is not working? what files should I copy?. I have already posted in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-6
<roasted> ScottR3, oh wow. no kidding? What keys in particular is this?
<roasted> BlouBlou, take care!
<Customs> roasted: are you a network administrator??
<ScottR3> roasted: Mod4 + T (Mod4 = windows key)
<bubba> choice!!  yes. We can change just for the challenge of it.
<roasted> Customs, network administrator? No. I'm a system technician though, waiting for this Windows install to finish up.
<igi69_> Hello,  I have 2 ubuntus (2HDD) in my pc in one (ubuntu 10.10) is working the bluetooth in the other not (ubuntu 11.04), I am geting the following error" "Connection refused (111). how may I copy the configuration of the bluettoth that is working in the one that is not working? what files should I copy?. I have already posted in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubunt
<lsolesen> Black screens on update seems to be quite common :(
<ScottR3> roasted: what's more, Mod4+E still works as originally bound...
<roasted> lsolesen, update... or UPGRADE?
<Customs> roasted: In americ?
<roasted> Customs, yes
<Customs> roasted: in america*??
<lsolesen> roasted: I upgraded via update-manager
<Customs> roasted: awesome
<lsolesen> to 11.04
<roasted> lsolesen, from 10.10 to 11.04?
<lsolesen> Yep!
<roasted> lsolesen, then that's considered an upgrade.
<xrhstaras> updated
<igi69_> Hello,  I have 2 ubuntus (2HDD) in my pc in one (ubuntu 10.10) is working the bluetooth in the other not (ubuntu 11.04), I am geting the following error" "Connection refused (111). how may I copy the configuration of the bluettoth that is working in the one that is not working? what files should I copy?. I have already posted in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubunt
<W43372> i need to change my processor speed in Natty but I'm not sure how to do that without the panel applet
<roasted> lsolesen, I cant offer any help, as I've never trusted upgrades on any OS platform. Ever upgrade from XP to 7?
<roasted> talk about a nightmare
<Nasty> just installed latest ubuntu using the windows installer. during install i set aside 100gb for ubunto. install cmpletes great. restart, select ubuntu from boot menu, and i get a progress bar that its finishing the install. this is when i get the error "no root partition is defined". tells me to use the partitioning utility. dual boot with windows 7 ult 64, cant wipe the hdd
<JoshDreamland> What has changed about GNOME and Bonobo in 11.04 that would cause my applet to stop working?
<vaul> Hello, human beings. Is there a way how I can install proprietary Nvidia drivers on the Ubuntu 11.04 live CD?
<JoshDreamland> Panel applet, I Mean
<lsolesen> roasted: yep, sorry about the wrong word. Just thought Ubuntu would cut it :/ I have upgraded from 9.04 - 9.10 - 10.04 - 10.10 without any issues.
<roasted> vaul, nvidia drivers require a reboot to activate, so I'm doubtful that's possible.
<lsolesen> But obviously not this time.
<ScottR3> JoshDreamland: you logged in to Ubuntu Classic and not Unity, right?
<Customs> roasted: ive found the guide to setting up port forwarding on my router, its asking what i want to port forward and it gives me the option, remotely possible server. Should i select that option??
<muneeb> Can't we change file permissions of file residing on NTFS partitions?
<JoshDreamland> ScottR3: correct
<lsolesen> roasted: how do I boot just to the command line?
<vaul> roasted: That really is not good.
<roasted> lsolesen, you could try recovery console, which is in the boot menu
<lsolesen> Probably soething about gnome / unity or something?
<ScottR3> JoshDreamland: which applet exactly, and what's not working about it?
<roasted> lsolesen, it's possible, but I'm not too sure.
<vaul> roasted: Maybe a log in/log out will be enough?
<vaul> roasted: Or a X restart?
<roasted> Customs, I'm not sure. I've only port forwarded 80 and called it that. I have a *very* basic router though which is very limited on functionality.
<Isonyx> Hey could someone help me out. I'm trying to make a bash script that checks if anything that prevents tor from running is open and then kills the process. The script is. # if any relevant processes are running, inform the user and exit cleanly
<Isonyx> RUNNING=0
<Isonyx> for process in tor vidalia polipo privoxy
<Isonyx>         do pid=`pidof $process`
<Isonyx>         if [ -n "$pid" ]; then
<FloodBot1> Isonyx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roasted> vaul, an X restart might do it actually... but I'm doubtful log in/out would fly.
<Selean> Добрый день
<Selean> вернее вечер
<Selean> :)
<Customs> roasted: would you say im setting up a server for people top connect to though??
<OerHeks> !ru | Selean
<ubottu> Selean: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<roasted> Customs, not necessarily. what you're doing is very basic... it doesn't sound like you want authentication or loggins or anything like FTP often requires.
<blz> hello!  I made an ubuntu minimal install, but I can't seem to get the wireless working.  i've installed wireless-tools, but iwlist scan returns the following error:   "wlan0     interface doesn't support scanning:  network is down".  I initially followed the instructions here:  http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/xbmc-ion/module/8
<roasted> Customs, I just accept whatever I put in that public/storage folder in /var/www that I created COULD be on the web for anybody to see.
<roasted> Customs, so if I post a picture in there and link it to somebody, I accept it might be public forever now.
<roasted> Customs, but I do it in an intelligent manner. I just use it to host files temporarily for friends or to help me out with something at work. I don't use logins or anything like that.
<vaul> roasted: Well, I'd rather give it a try. Could you hint how to do it? "Additional Drivers" thing won't find them, unfortunately.
<xcyclist> Looks like I've lost my contact for 11.04 video resolution degeneration help.  My video is:  Video chipsets: Intel HD Graphics 256MB NVIDIA® Quadro® NVS3100M
<igi69_> Hello,  I have 2 ubuntus (2HDD) in my pc in one (ubuntu 10.10) is working the bluetooth in the other not (ubuntu 11.04), I am geting the following error" "Connection refused (111). how may I copy the configuration of the bluettoth that is working in the one that is not working? what files should I copy?. I have already posted in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubunt
<muneeb> Can't we change file permissions of file residing on NTFS partitions?
<blz> I should mention that the computer in question is presently connected to an ethernet cable and I'm working via ssh
<roasted> vaul, I'm not sure, as that's the only way I've installed them. I think nvidia drivers come from the web site in a .sh format, which if you grant it executable rights and sudo ./nameoffile.sh you might be able to install there. That's just me talking out loud though.
<Customs> roasted: i would need to set up a static ip address on my linux machine though wouldn't i??
<meco> It appears my gui is broken since after the login screen it just goes black. Should I try a reinstall?
<roasted> Customs, you wouldn't *need* to, but if you don't, you might have to log into your router pretty often to change the IP in the forwarded setting since port 80 would be bound to a specific IP. So if your boxs IP changes, your apache functionality is gone till you change it.
<vaul> roasted: I currently don't have anything better than you talking out loud, so that will have to do. Thanks.
<roasted> Customs, VERY quikc fix, but very annoying too. I personally give myself a static IP.
<roasted> vaul, good luck!
<Customs> roasted: ah im starting to understand now :) thank you
<roasted> Customs, no problem. and now that my windows install is within 30 seconds of being done, I must go. take care!
<varunthacker> I tried installing gnome 3. After a lot of hassels I managed to run it. turns out i would prefer unity . So i purged the ppa. How to get back unity ?
<TomThumb> New install ubuntu 11.4, when using Software Centre it says "Check your internet connection", I am online..  How do i fix this?
<roasted> varunthacker, the GNome 3 PPA is currently a "one way upgrade." I do not know of a way to reverse it once it's installed, besides reinstalling.
<roasted> varunthacker, It's just the nature of the beast considering Gnome3 and Unity are both *very* new and reverse-uninstalls haven't been figured out yet.
<diskin> hi all, in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, is it the same what to use: "-" or "_" in module name (e.g. "options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m81")?
<varunthacker> roasted: so i'm stuck with lxde ?
<varunthacker> i have logged in from it
<Customs> roasted: is it a UDP or TCP i waqnt??
<roasted> varunthacker, without reinstalling, I'm not sure there's any hope to bring Unity back. At least right now.
<varunthacker> roasted: also can i get gnome 2 back easily ?
<roasted> Customs, I'm not sure which protocol it uses. A quick google search might show you the answer. I think I have a wildcard entry to use both UDP and TCP though on my router.
<JShubert683> Anyway to try out Unity via a pinguyos install?
<hcaine> Hello. I want to install a global spell checking with 11.04
<roasted> varunthacker, again I'm not too sure offhand. All I've read says once you install Gnome3, there's no going back without a reinstall. Not yet, anyway.
<blz> hello!  I made an ubuntu minimal install, but I can't seem to get the wireless working.  i've installed wireless-tools, but iwlist scan returns the following error:   "wlan0     interface doesn't support scanning:  network is down".  I initially followed the instructions here:  http://www.mini-itx.com/projects/xbmc-ion/module/8
<GeekyAdam> if anyone from ubuntu.com is here, the 11.04 netbook torrent file link is bad (or the torrent file is bad?)
<Customs> roasted: anyway thanks for your help cya now :)
<GeekyAdam> heres the address: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<roasted> varunthacker, I know not everybody has spare boxes sitting around, but I have an older one just for situations like this. I depend on my desktop for *a lot*, so downtime is a big hassle for me. So I install whatever OS I'm planning on using and use it/break it and see what happens. That way by the time I install it on my main desktop, I'm not feeling like a fish out of water...
<alkemann> does anyone have any tips to fix the new natty search/launcher when it is very laggy (at start, after first character, it takes noticibly long to show first results)
<varunthacker> roasted: have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<varunthacker> roasted: the top answer at the end of the post says how to remove gnome 3
<roasted> varunthacker, this is news to me.
<GeekyAdam> QUESTION: with the 11.04 release (with UNITY as default desktop), is there still a netbook edition? or is desktop with UNITY the same as netbook edition (so netbook edition not necessary now)?
<roasted> varunthacker, would an apt-get install unity work?
<roasted> varunthacker, that's the best I got.
<mnassif> Hi , i tried to install ubuntu 11.04  but it freeze in timezone window. I am using a Dell t7400
<TomThumb> New install ubuntu 11.4, when using Software Centre it says "Check your internet connection", I am online..  How do i fix this?
<britta_> GeekyAdam, as I understand it there is no netbook edition from now on.
<varunthacker> roasted: It says unity is already the newest version
<roasted> varunthacker, nad you're still black screening on bootup?
<varunthacker> I ran a apt-get update and dis-upgrade
<varunthacker> No i get the login screen
<TheRedOctober> GeekyAdam: There doesnt appear to be (my mirror doesnt have it)
<tfrojd> Hi i have managed to install a bitnami lamp stack image based on ubuntu on an amazon ec2 instance, I have sshed in and want to put 2 scripts running in nohup mode. However contrary to my mac I dont get a shell back after executing "nohup command &". Am I doing something wrong?
<varunthacker> but no unity option
<tfrojd> instead script runt as usual until i press enter and I get back to bash but my program is not running
<TheRedOctober> tfrojd: what happens if you ctrl+z?
<ayecee> tfrojd: nope, that sounds right.
<zeneke> irc://irc.esper.net/starcraft
<Isonyx> Hey could someone help me out. I'm trying to make a bash script that checks if anything that prevents tor from running is open and then kills the process. The part of the script that works is printf "\n$process is already running as PID $pid\n\n" however if I do kill $pid it comes up with kill 11: Operation not permitted. Could anyone assist?
<botcity> !nbr | GeekyAdam,
<ubottu> GeekyAdam,: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<tfrojd> cntrl-z does nothing
<ayecee> Isonyx: use kill -9 instead
<tfrojd> ayecee: so how do i start two commands in the background that still will run after i hang up
<Isonyx> What is kill -9? I want to kill the process specified in printf
<ayecee> Isonyx: or, the process is running as a different user than your kill script.
<TheRedOctober> tfrojd: can you ssh into another instance and pgrep $yourcommand?
<Isonyx> That could be the case.
<roasted> where should I report ubuntu bugs at? The link on launchpad keeps routing me to using ALT+F2 to report bugs, but I want to post it to launchpad directly.
<USFTW> Revealed Osama Dead Photo: http://img862.imageshack.us/i/osamadead.jpg/
<ayecee> tfrojd: you're doing it the right way. I don't know why it doesn't work.
<GeekyAdam> botcity: thx
<iceroot> roasted: use the alt+f2 method please
<cheddars> ok ubuntu we know your different but more the window buttons back to the right please!
<tfrojd> TheRedOctober:  I try, but you mean a new ssh  connection on the same instance right?
<TheRedOctober> tfrojd: this is not the right answer, but might be a workaround.  use screen and detach it instead of nohup.
<GeekyAdam> britta_: thx
<GeekyAdam> TheRedOctober: thx
<Bookman>  I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my ATI Xpress200 video card is not working in 3D.  The Additional Drivers does not show anything as being available.
<roasted> iceroot, oh I thought alt+f2 was gone in 11.04. My bad.
<iceroot> roasted: ubuntu-bug packagename
<TheRedOctober> tfojd: yeah, i realized that made no sense after i typed it.
<roasted> iceroot, it's not a "package". I've isolated it to being a brand of wireless card. What should I choose?
<xcyclist> Is there a fixit list somewhere for Thinkpad Lenovo T410 to undo all the things 11.04 breaks on that kind of laptop?
<iceroot> roasted: create a bug against the package with the wifi-driver
<Superstar_> Does Ubuntu 11.04 support biometrics?
<roasted> iceroot, so ubuntu-bug ath9k?
<iceroot> roasted: creating a bug against hardware is not a good idea
<iceroot> roasted: if that is the package, yes
<roasted> iceroot, says the package does not exist.
<JoshDreamland> ScottR3: Sorry, I didn't notice your reply. The applet is one I made myself. You can download it for x64 from its project page here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/quickdrawer/ . It worked perfectly on Lucid, but cannoy spawn more than one instance on Natty.
<roasted> iceroot, should I use network manageR?
<JoshDreamland> cannot*
<iceroot> roasted: what is the bug exactly?
<iceroot> roasted: its a driver issue?
<roasted> iceroot, this atheros card is very very slow with using WPA/WPA2 security. I replaced it with an intel and directly compared, and the intel is about 10-12x faster on speed tests. If I remove security, the atheros card is on par with the intel.
<Isonyx> Thank you ayecee. The issue was the process was running as root. Know anyway I can have it automatically check if the process is running on root or my user and if so get elevated access automatically with a preset password and then close the process?
<roasted> iceroot, it's only with 11.04. 10.10 did not exhibit this problem.
<roasted> iceroot, as my laptop dual boots 10.10 and 11.04 on independent partitions.
<roasted> iceroot, I have no idea where it falls under. I'm just trying to post a bug to it asap so I can do my part to help out and get outa here today :)
<Froq> what application launcher do you guys recommend?
<brontosaurusrex> what does it mean: "This driver is activated but not curently in use" ?
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with ethernet in natty, the lan cable is connected and the led on the switch turn on/off without keep a connection (under windows fine). Any hints?
<chotaz> Hey everyone, can anyone tell em a good GUI alternative for SQLYog on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Isonyx> Thank you ayecee. The issue was the process was running as root. Know anyway I can have it automatically check if the process is running on root or my user and if so get elevated access automatically with a preset password and then close the process?
<tfrojd> suddenly the nohup gives me shell back!?! just seemed that it took some time
<JoshDreamland> When the applet tries to load another instance, I just get a Bonobo gripe, The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:QuickdrawerApplet"
<tfrojd> thanks guys seem that it is working now
<mnk> haay
<disappearedng> I am using a new wireless driver on my macbookpro but then I am seeing massive packet loss: 29 packets transmitted, 8 received, +21 errors, 72% packet loss, time 28040ms
<disappearedng> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 72.704/96.187/132.188/25.590 ms How should I go about fixing it
<blz> sudo iwlist scan outputs my access point's ESSID (among others), but when I type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <my router's ESSID>" I get the following error:  essid:  unknown host
<blz> what gives?
<sakuragno> hi! someone know how to modify application menu in Xubuntu10 like the old menu editor alcarte?
<sakuragno> in other words.. is there in xubuntu10 any kind of menueditor like alcarte?
<dlbass_> Hello everyone! I am trying to setup a server with two network cards. They are both recognized by ubuntu, and one is working properly as an LTSP port, but the other one will not connect to the internet.
<dlbass_> sakurango, I am not familiar with the new Xubuntu, but can you right click on the Application launcher and choose to edit?
<sakuragno> nope :D
<dlbass_> aww
<sakuragno> i just can modify propriety... not the list
<Ring0`> How can I remove partially installed software?
<Pici> sakuragno: You can try asking in #xubuntu if you don't get an answer here.
<sakuragno> i'm in xubuntu but noone there answering
<vrln> how can I add a gdm session? GDM in Natty does not do anything even if I add a new file to /usr/share/xsessions
<vrln> I have a .desktop file there, but nothing happens
<osse> Does anyone know how to make Ctrl+Shift act like AltGr?
<Fodi69> how can I use my F9 key with unity?????????
<dlbass_> I see that I forgot to actually ask my question in haste, does anyone know how I can get the network card to connect. I have tried manually setting it up to work with DHCP, but it still doesnt do anything.
<jibadeeha> anyone here using clementine and would you recommend it
<vaul> !restore grub
<vaul> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<electus> hi, anyone know what the process [flush-9:0] does? hits top of my 'top' often
<cheddars> hello guys. im using the gparted tool in the livecd (cool!) i have made 100 GB free for use in ubuntu. do i restart the computer and then choose install or do i still do it from inside the livecd desktop
<electus> ubuntu server 10.04
<victorhugo289> hello
<victorhugo289> Guys, in Unity, in the "Files and Folders" thing, it says "Search files and folders" but it doesn't actually look for anything./
<BajK> cheddars: I think you can install ubuntu directly from the live cd
<victorhugo289> I've tried looking for something and it only opens my most recent files..
<royceremer> cheddars: partitioning has been built into the ubuntu livecd for some time, you don't have to reboot to install, the changes take effect as soon as you apply them
<victorhugo289> You press the Windows key, you get this black black background thing, you try to search for a file, no searching at all!
<cheddars> ok cool
<vaul> cheddars: Of course you can, just go to the System->Administrationn->Install Ubuntu
<victorhugo289> "Search files and folders" why doesn't it worjk?
<Soothsayer> Is it possible to have a Windows 7 like taskbar at the bottom (and preferably across dual monitors) with Unity in 11.04?
<cheddars> and that will allow me the option to use the unpartitioned space that i have free and leave my windows 7 install in tact, and also put like grub or something so i can dualboot
<Soothsayer> victorhugo289: hmm i dont think that bar is for seraching for files
<genewitch> I just installed 11.04 off usb (alongside windows) and it won't boot, it goes to busybox shell... how do i uninstall and tell it to use a 1tb partition?
<Soothsayer> most recently used files, then yes.
<kinga> hey there, anyone have any experience with IFS on ext2 volumes ?
<kinga> from windows
<ThaTJGreeN> @kinga yes I have
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with ethernet in natty, the lan cable is connected and the led on the switch turn on/off without keep a connection (under windows fine). Any hints?
<GreeNtooTH> ifconfig eth0 up
<genewitch> snikker: unplug and replug
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, I just upgraded from 10.10. to 11.04 on my macbook pro and there seems to be some issues realting to kbd. the crash pop up tells me to provide the output here --> http://pastebin.com/LDHGqzfb any help would be appreciated :)
<snikker> genewitch: i've already do it without success
<genewitch> GrimmVarg: what's it doing?
<genewitch> snikker: ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth0 up && dhcpcd eth0
<GreeNtooTH> dhclient eth0
<GrimmVarg> genewitch: the screen freezes for a few minutes, then showing almost 100 popous about the crash. saying i crash occured provide the output of etc.. :/
<genewitch> GreeNtooTH: sorry :-)
<GreeNtooTH> lol
<GrimmVarg> oh :P
<chaospsychex> I just installed 11.04 and I am having some kind of display problem
<chaospsychex> The GUI is 'garbled' . i didn't have this problem with 10.10
<jahrome_> hi room
<genewitch> GrimmVarg: what's your layout? norway?
<jahrome_> why is my ubuntu so slow after upgrading?!?
<snikker> genewitch: nothing to do
<chaospsychex> Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller is what i have
<genewitch> snikker: i made a mistake you want to type dhclient eth0
<guntbert> jahrome_: how should we know? In what way is it slow?
<lsolesen> chaospsychex: that is better than my completely blank login screen except the mouse cursor :)
<chaospsychex> damn dude
<chaospsychex> gotta figure this out
<oldos2er> hello
<jahrome_> guntbert: after upgrading to 11.04 i have to unplug my USBmous after boot and plug it in again, so it works and my internet connection is very slow, file copy too
<tgm4883> How can you make Ubuntu not disable unofficial repositories during a distro upgrade?
<GreeNtooTH> 11.04 is not stable and is still under development
<snikker> genewitch: doesn't work
<LjL> tgm4883: you are determined to break your upgrade?
<jrib> GreeNtooTH: no, 11.04 has been released
<ikonia> GreeNtooTH: please don't talk nonsense
<tgm4883> LjL, no, I am determined to upgrade to 11.04 from a local mirror :)
<GreeNtooTH> oh sorry my mistake
<guntbert> jahrome_: are you talking about slow network? what kind of network? wlan?
<area51pilot> upgraded to 11.04 and there is no graphic desktop ... how do i start from term
<jahrome_> GreeNtooTH: will it ever be stable and will the errors ever be fixed? or is my whole installation broken now?
<kinga> hey there, anyone have any experience with IFS on ext2 volumes ? on windows
<jahrome_> guntbert: yes, wlan atheros chipset (pci)
<chaospsychex> can i 'downgrade' back to 10.10  without having to download 10.10 ?
<blz> I'm trying to connect to a WPA/WPA2 network from the command line.  I have wpa_supplicant installed.  I can get wlan0 up and "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid myssid" succeeds silently.  However, when I type "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <HEXKEY>" I get the following error:  "error for wireless request "Set  Encode" (8ZB2A) : SET failed on device wlan0; Invalid argument.
<ikonia> jahrome_: the release is a stable release
<blz> any ideas ?
<jibadeeha> GreeNtooTH, 11.04 is very stable on my netbook .. infact it is the first release that works without any tweaks
<beta___> hello, can someone help me? I'm having random 'freezes' with Ubuntu 11.04
<chaospsychex> iknoia: 11.04 is stable?
<ikonia> chaospsychex: it is a stable release, yes
<LjL> tgm4883: there's a hacked solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-763925.html
<guntbert> jahrome_: atheros? I haven't heard about any problems yet
<genewitch> GrimmVarg: it's a bug in xkeyboard-config, there's no fix yet that i can see
<celthunder> biz is key the right arguement for that?
<chaospsychex> ikonia: can you help me? i am having an issue with my GUI being 'garbled'
<jahrome_> guntbert: i had no problems before upgrading to 11.04
<chaospsychex> ikonia: wasn't like this in 10.10
<celthunder> chaospsychex: what graphics drivers/gui are you using
<ikonia> chaospsychex: no idea without investivation,
<GreeNtooTH> your connecting to wpa/wpa2 doesnt use hex psk
<chaospsychex> celthunder: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<blz> celthunder:  it's an "L" not an "i" =)  Just so i see the red text pop up next time.  Regarding your question, I'm not sure.  It didn't work for a regular text key
<tgm4883> LjL, Thanks, I'll test it out
<chaospsychex> celthunder: i guess the installation picked what driver to use? How can I view the installation log?
<guntbert> jahrome_: please ask the channel again, my own experience with natty is rather limited, but mention wifi slowness and atheros from the beginning
<jahrome_> so question is now, whether i should wait for the fixes to appear or whether i should install my system again.
<area51pilot> how do i start graphic desktop from term?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: lsmod |grep i915
<celthunder> area51pilot: startx
<GreeNtooTH> startx
<LjL> area51pilot: sudo start gdm
<celthunder> area51pilot: or telinit 5
<Bookman>  I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my ATI Xpress200 video card is not working in 3D.  The Additional Drivers does not show anything as being available.
<area51pilot> celthunder: fails
<chaospsychex> celthunder: what does that command do?
<celthunder> area51pilot: do you have X insatlle?
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  I used the output of wpa_passphrase... the second psk line
<area51pilot> celthunder: connection refused
<ikonia> celthunder: init 5 is no longer needed, upstart changes the run levels
<celthunder> chaospsychex: searches loaded module for i915
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  was that not the right thing to use?
<celthunder> ikonia: ok good to know
<area51pilot> celthunder...upgraded 10  to 11.04
<chaospsychex> celthunder: so I need to load i915?
<celthunder> area51pilot: what did it fail with?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: that's the most common intel driver (including the one I use)
<R3dy> does ubuntu use some special file other then /etc/profile
<jahrome_> when i'll have to reinstall because of "upgrade is not stable" i will not install ubuntu again
<R3dy> I'm trying to add directory to the PATH and it's not working
<Customs> Hack the Planet!!!\
<beta__> yeah, that whas an other freeze
<chaospsychex> celthunder: ok it's showing up. how do I load it? what's the command to see what driver is currently loaded?
<ikonia> R3dy: how are you adding it ?
<ikonia> Customs: don't need that sort of nonsense in channel please
<area51pilot> celthunder:(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState Failed -9 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing Log
<R3dy> ikonia: two lines
<ikonia> R3dy: how are you trying to add it, please show me
<R3dy> PATH=$PATH:/home/username/bin
<genii-around> R3dy: After you add the path are you doing: source /etc/profile      ?
<R3dy> export PATH
<Customs> Hack the Planet!!!
<blz> anybody k now what this iwconfig error means:  Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<blz>     invalid argument "newfagscanttriforce".
<blz>    It occurs when I try to "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <mykeyhere>"
<GreeNtooTH> try passphrase 1st 1 down
<nixot> Greetings, all.
<nixot> I have run Ubuntu off a live USB stick on my tablet computer. However, the touch screen behaves erratically - in different ways for different versions, too.
<nixot> In version 10.10, no presses are detected by the computer, unless I press with two fingers, at which point the cursor will jump to one of the fingers, but not click.
<ikonia> R3dy: and what's failing
<beta__> pleased if someone could help me. I know how to work with kernel, ppa, etc.
<nixot> In version 11.04, the pointer moves with one finger but still doesn't click. Sometimes it clicks but only on a few controls.
<beta__> Installed latest xorg, intel gpu
<R3dy> I have executable scripts in that directory
<beta__> drivers
<nixot> In both versions, plugging in a mouse didn't work - the mouse merely moves around, with clicks not at all being noticed.
<R3dy> but Iam not able to run them
<area51pilot> celthunder: unable to connect to xserver: connection refused
<ikonia> beta__: if you know how to work with the kernel - take a stack dump from it
<nixot> Is there any software or things available to rectify this situation? Thanks in advance for any answers.
<guntbert> !enter | beta__
<ubottu> beta__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GreeNtooTH> blz is it wpa
<SoobNauce> The latest ubuntu update just bricked my laptop (I think it ate the filesystem) -- I left it running and when I was back the netbook was very hot and frozen.  Had to manually power off.  Can someone help me recover the filesystem?
<area51pilot> celthunder: xinit: server error
<ikonia> R3dy: what is the name of one of the scripts
<R3dy> genii-around: thanks
<R3dy> that helped
<celthunder> area51pilot: ok
<blz> GreeNtooTH, yes
<chaospsychex> what's the command to show what video driver is currently loaded?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: lsmod
<R3dy> do I need to run that everry time I reboot
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  wpa_supplicant is installed as well
<beta__> sorry, will not do that again :P hmmm @ikonia, can you show me that?
<kinga> hey there, anyone have any experience with IFS on ext2 volumes ? on windows
<brontosaurusrex> ./.local/share/Trash was always at this path?
<GreeNtooTH> you cant connect wpa from term use wicd or ndiswrapper
<R3dy> cause I thought after I killed my terminal and started a new one it would autmatically re-read the profile
<genii-around> R3dy: No, only when you add something to the /etc/profile or so on after being booted
<R3dy> gotcah sweet
<R3dy> thanks all!
<chaospsychex> ok i915 is loaded for video and I am having issues with the GUI being garbled
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  ndiswrapper is for using windows drivers, isn't it?
<lubuntu> GreeNtooTH,  are you use wicd ?
<SoobNauce> No one knows?
<GreeNtooTH> go to wpa supplicant 1st 1 down then enter phrase
<celthunder> area51pilot: what graphics card are you using that fglrx is fubared
<Froq> so i install gnome-do, but it won't let me change the keyboard combo to bring up away from "space"
<GreeNtooTH> wicd alot better
<area51pilot> celthunder...any clue or clueless?  :P
<Froq> so now when I type anything, my space bar bring gnome-do up to the forground... crappy!
<lubuntu> GreeNtooTH,  then i use wicd its give error error filename
<chaospsychex> how can I load another intel video driver?
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  i'm not sure what you mean by "go to wpa supplicant 1st 1 down then enter phrase"
<SoobNauce> Disappointing.
<area51pilot> celthunder: not sure
<beta__> I've now installed the package linux-crashdump.. Just wait till an other freeze comes?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: rmmod <current driver>;modprobe <new one>
<GreeNtooTH> instead of psk go to passphrase should work no problem
<area51pilot> celthunder: can i list from term?
<lubuntu> GreeNtooTH,  its work on lxde but i wonna run on openbox without panel and give thos error
<chaospsychex> celthunder: how do i list the available drivers that can be loaded?
<celthunder> area51pilot: are you uing proprietary drivers for your card?
<area51pilot> celthunder: I believe so
<celthunder> area51pilot: switch to th open source ones then try
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  iwconfig:  unkonwn command "passphrase"
<nixot> My touch screen isn't working on my tablet computer (clicks aren't registered) and attaching a mouse I can't click either... any help please?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: what gui are you using and what's currently loaded?
<area51pilot> celthunder: ok ... im going into failesafe mode now
<chaospsychex> celthunder: gnome, i915 is loaded
<celthunder> chaospsychex: go into fallback mode does that work?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: perhaps your card can't handle gnome 3
<beta__> can nobody help me here?
<GreeNtooTH> edit your "wpa_supplicant.conf" then retry
<chaospsychex> celthunder: it can, didn't have this issue with 10.10
<blz> !patience|beta__
<sine_> hi guys. i just installed ubuntu but it said i do not have the hardware to run unity. i have just bought a new asus with i7 8GB RAM and nvidia geforce gtx 460M
<ubottu> beta__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> beta__: take a stack trace on the kernel
<chaospsychex> celthunder: you mean 'safe mode" ?
<ikonia> beta__: you know how to work with the kernel, take a stack trace
<celthunder> chaospsychex: i mean gnome3 in fallback mode
<nixot> My touch screen isn't working on my tablet computer (clicks aren't registered) and attaching a mouse I can't click either... any help please?
<chaospsychex> celthunder: do i select that from the login screen ?
<beta__> @ikonia: thanks for the reply. I didnt understand that correctly, so what must I do?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: no
<mnassif> Hi , i tried to install ubuntu 11.04  but it freeze in timezone window. I am using a Dell t7400
<chaospsychex> celthunder: how?
<Froq> mnassif, how long does it freeze?  have you let it sit there for a while
<Froq> ?
<nixot> My touch screen isn't working on my tablet computer (clicks aren't registered) and attaching a mouse I can't click either... any help please?
<guntbert> !repeat | nixot
<ubottu> nixot: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<buck_work> How do I disable Unity and go back to the standard Gnome UI?
<lubuntu> buck_work,  must logout
<chaospsychex> i am just going to install 10.10
<beta__> I've find this here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3051/how-can-i-get-a-kernel-core-dump, but this only seems to work, when there is a freeze, right?
<lubuntu> buck_work,  and set classic gnome
<mnassif> Froq, a let an hour
<vhozard> I just install Ubuntu 11.04 and have a question
<guntbert> !classic | buck_work
<ubottu> buck_work: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<mnassif> Froq, it is realy freeze
<vhozard> How can I make my 23"the default monitor ?
<celthunder> chaospsychex: delete gnome-shell or if you can accss the menu's of the garbled ui go to gnome-control-center. Open System Info > Graphics. Change Forced Fallback Mode to ON.
<Froq> o wow... well do you have an internet connection on the machine?  also, did you perform a CD check before coming on here (it is an option when you first laod up the CD)
<celthunder> Vhozard: xrandr
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  this is my wpa_supplicant.conf:  network={        ssid="loldongs"        #psk="newfagscanttriforce"        psk=c9359d509dd9f61e7bc3991ff258e1f89fba92723be387f613fd6f5d1756a166}   what needs to be changed?
<Vhozard> celthunder, I configured it via ATI catalyst suite
<mnassif> yes,
<beta__> I've also checked that it actualy no freeze, I can still press CTRL+ALT+F1/F3
<celthunder> Vhozard: ouch?
<ios32> i have a script that i need to have run automatically each time  a cd is inserted or ejected. is there a best practice way to do this?
<Froq> mnassif, yes to both or one or the other?
<mnassif> but i'm using a pendrive
<Vhozard> on windows it could set the 23" screen the default (instead of the tiny 15" laptop screen)
<celthunder> ios32: autofs i think has a way to do that
<mnassif> can i check the pendrive?
<Froq> mnassif, o that would make a difference, can you check the pendrive?  I have no idea on that since I have never used one... sorry, well i gotta take off sir anyways.  Peace
<mnassif> i dont try it
<Froq> mnassif, idk if you can or not...
<beta__> @mnassif: when you press the caps/num lock keys, do they go on? Also can you press CTRL+ALT+F2?
<GreeNtooTH> blz thats all correct
<jwtiyar> how to upgrade from .ISO file to 11.04 ?
<mnassif> i verified the donwload with the md5sum
<mnassif> and its ok
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  so these commands should all work, right:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <YOUR WIRELESS ROUTER's ESSID>, sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <YOUR KEY>, sudo dhclient wlan0
<Vhozard> I already tried going to Monitors and selecting the 23" as default
<Vhozard> It asks me to log out, which I do
<Vhozard> which has no effect
<GreeNtooTH> correct blz
<DrDuck> Hello, guys. I've downloaded ubuntu 11.04 and things work fine. The problem is, I swapped to the Classic Gnome theme, but don't like it at all. I would like to swap back to the Unity theme, but I'm unsure of how to do this. I tried to go to the login screen settings, but did not see an option for switching back to the Unity theme, unfortunately.
<jwtiyar> how to upgrade from .ISO file to 11.04 ?
<mnassif> the mouse is working
<FalsAlarm> how do i install gcc c++ compiler on my ubuntu?
<blackbit> burn iso, reboot, start the livecd
<beta___> Goodnight all
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  and just to make sure i'm not doing anything wrong, what exactly needs to go in the <YOUR KEY> section of "sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <YOUR KEY>" ?
<blz> a hex key?  passphrase?
<blackbit> then it will ask you if you want to install or just upgrade
<celthunder> FalsAlarm: build-essential
<lubuntu> DrDuck,  are you first write user name then change desktop then write password and ok
<guntbert> !info buildessential | FalsAlarm
<ubottu> FalsAlarm: Package buildessential does not exist in natty
<guntbert> !info build-essential | FalsAlarm
<mnassif> i saw an error about cant read the ntfs partition
<ubottu> FalsAlarm: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jibadeeha> really liking the Faenza icon set - fits really nicely with unity
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  because I'm still getting Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A):  SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<buck_work> Well, that was an odd lag spike.
<FalsAlarm> k
<FalsAlarm> thanks
<GreeNtooTH> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up &&iwconfig wlan0 essid (essid) key (psk)
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  ok trying that...
<DrDuck> lubuntu: I didn't quite understand what you said. Could you rephrase it?
<GreeNtooTH> try like ive put sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwconfig wlan0 essid (essid) key (psk)
<lubuntu> DrDuck,  i say when you write user name the combobox to choice desktop will be active to change
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  SET failed on device wlan0; operation not permitted
<lubuntu> then you choice unity
<buck_work> Not sure if you guys got my question the first time, so I'll be bad and repost it: How do I disable Unity and go back to the traditional Gnome UI?
<botcity> !classic | DrDuck, just select ubuntu instead of classic ..
<ubottu> DrDuck, just select ubuntu instead of classic ..: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<xangua> buck_work: select 'classic' desktop on login screen
<DrDuck> lubuntu: I think my problem is that I installed gnome 3. I need to uninstall it so that I'll have the Unity option again. Unity is broken with gnome 3.
<buck_work> Ahhh, got it. Thanks lubuntu, xangua
<lubuntu> buck_work,  you must logout from ubuntu and then change on classic desktop = gnome
<lubuntu> DrDuck,  maby sudo apt-get install unity ?
<GreeNtooTH> iwpriv wlan0 set AuthMode=WPA2PSK
<DrDuck> lubuntu: Thanks. I will try it. First I'm going to try to figure out how to uninstall Gnome3.
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  that's a command?
<GreeNtooTH> yes
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  wlan0     no private ioctls
<GreeNtooTH> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<jwmto> ActionParsnip?
<chaospsyhcex> celthunder: there is not 'system info' in the gnome-control-center
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602488/
<Mali> erm hey, I mounted a ntfs partitoin it seems with -o loop and it won't umount.. and I can't install natty because of it... now when I killed the handle with fuser.. I now get stale bla bla NFS thingy
<sine_> hello guys. when i started ubuntu it says i do not have the hardware to run unity. what is unity and what is it about my geforce gtx 460m with i7 and 8gb of ram that wont run it
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  i see no mention of wlan0 in that file...
<binoy> ubuntuone not working. please help.
<GreeNtooTH> replace the lot with this
<GreeNtooTH> auto wlan0
<fcuk112> what params do i pass ls to just get the file/folder names?
<botcity> unity | sine_
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  the entire file should be replaced with "auto wlan0" ?
<GreeNtooTH> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<botcity> !unity | sine_
<ubottu> sine_: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Mahjongg> !unity
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  could you pastebin it please?  I'm afraid i"ll miss a line
<GreeNtooTH> how you do that new to this
<Mahjongg> when using unity, is there a way to get a list of running applications, similar to task lister in gnome applets?
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  sorry?
<lubuntu> Mahjongg,  you can write i search
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  oh I understand.  go to paste.ubunto.com and type out what you want me to replace my file with.  Then press "paste" and give me the link
<lubuntu> Mahjongg,  in*
<GreeNtooTH> got it
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  and thanks for your help, btw!
<lubuntu> Mahjongg,  write 'monitor'
<xangua> Mahjongg: they appear in the launcher
<profundo> I have just upgraded to 11.04 and on unity there are no toolbars anywhere, I just see a desktop. Moving the mouse to the edges of the screen doesn't do anything. I am using an nvidia 8600M GT. Is this a known problem?
<Mahjongg> xangua, launcher?
<Mahjongg> xangua, oh the panel on left. No some of them don't appear there
<watsoncj> profundo: I had to reboot once after installing before unity came up
<Mahjongg> xangua, try xchat with iconize on close enabled
<profundo> oh right, I have rebooted quite a few times, but still not seeing it
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  how's it working out?
<Braiam> profundo: try changing to gnome classic
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  is this what you wanted me to change my /etc/network/interfaces to?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602491/
<buck_work> Well, one problem solved, way too many more to go. *sigh* I'm back in Ubuntu classic, and nothing works on my second monitor.
<buck_work> I get the top and bottom bars, and my desktop, but no window manager, no widgets (they all crash and won't reload)...
<buck_work> Applications I launch there won't get focus so I can't use them...
<profundo> Braiam: I am on ubuntu classic now and that works fine. But it would be nice to be able to use unity
<sine_> ubottu: thanks, i will start now, i think its because i did not choose to install third party and thus nvidia drivers so it would not work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sine_> fingers crossed
<Mahjongg> liked unity a lot! it needs bug fixes though...
<Buddhacz> sine: you have to install nvidia drivers 4 sure
<Trackymaniac> Hi
<Buddhacz> sine: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-settings
<GreeNtooTH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602494/
<zerwas> Which file should be edited for changes to fglrx from Ubuntu 10.10 upwards?
<Trackymaniac> anyone care to help? I can't pick "Ubuntu Netbook edition" in the windows Wubi installer. The version is 11.04. Anyone have time? thx
<blz> GreeNtooTH, ok trying that now.  and then I run the same command?
<GreeNtooTH> no then run dhclient wlan0
<zerwas> Should a file be created in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to add xorg.conf options for my graphics card?
<Buddhacz> Trackymaniac: there is no Netbook edition
<Trackymaniac> No netbook edition of the 11.04.. or?
<sine_> Buddhacz: i have them installed now. i have rebooted but i cant see any difference i will check out the website to see how this baby rides
<Buddhacz> Trackymaniac: http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.com/2011/04/no-more-netbook-edition-on-natty.html
<sathamurka> hi guys
<Trackymaniac> thank you Buddhacz.. hadn't noticed
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  and the 'yourpsk' line... is tthat the hex key or the passphrase?
<Laggg> i needs the help
<Buddhacz> Trackymaniac: no Netbook for Wubi
<Buddhacz> Trackymaniac: noprob
<zarathaz> Anyone know why my C++ code won't compile (just hello world program) I type g++ test.cpp -o test into the terminal, then ./test.cpp and I get errors.."using: command not found" .. but there aren't any in the source
<Laggg> im on 11.04 and i chose 'ubuntu classic'
<Laggg> and now ... no compiz?
<sathamurka> i tried to install gnome3 on 11.04
<sathamurka> it is messed up
<vanguard> how can I disable password strength checking so that I can use "hello" as a password?
<sathamurka> please any once help
<vanguard> sathamurka: via a PPA?
<GreeNtooTH> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sathamurka> yes
<Buddhacz> Trackymaniac: I have tried Unity on my netbook and I was not very satisfied either...
<GreeNtooTH> sudo dhclient wlan0
<vanguard> sathamurka: what do you mean with "messed up"?
<Mocqueroelise> 11.04.. wireless not working.. trying to connect.. but cant.. any solution?
<sathamurka> hi vanguard
<profundo> zarathaz: should it not be ./test rather than ./test.cpp
<sathamurka> could not update ICEauthority file
<Buddhacz> vanguard: sudo passwd user
<sathamurka> im getting this message
<sathamurka> after reboot
<Buddhacz> vanguard: root can set whatever password to any user
<vanguard> Buddhacz: right, root can do everything :-)
<Laggg> yeah i got those errors when trying to downgrade
<Buddhacz> vanguard: sudo rm -f /bin/laden :D
<Trackymaniac> Buddhacz the problem is that the 11.04 runs pretty slowly on my netbook..
<sathamurka> after upgrading to 11.04
<zarathaz> tried ./test.cpp, same thing
<sathamurka> it unity is sucks
<profundo> not ./test.cpp, just ./test
<sathamurka> gnome3 is killing me
<Trackymaniac> which newest version is sans unity?
<vanguard> sathamurka: unity seems to be a pretty polarizing issue :D
<profundo> you made the output file test didn't you? with -o test
<sathamurka> guys help me in resolving this issue
<sathamurka> could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  and the 'yourpsk' line... is tthat the hex key or the passphrase?
<YankDownUnder> If Gnome3 is killing ya, there's a tweak util that will put yer Gnome3 back to the same (basically) as Gnome2
<GreeNtooTH> hex
<sathamurka> i don't want to reinstall again
<blz> GreeNtooTH;  ok better change that
<Buddhacz> Trackymaniac: I have switched back to 10.04 and replaced kernel with 2.6.38-8 and nVidia with 270
<sathamurka> i have already about 5 time
<andreas-aaa> hi
<sathamurka> for different issues
<andreas-aaa> i have problem with my ubuntu
<sathamurka> any help guys please
<Mocqueroelise> cd /bin/laden ~/Desktop XD
<sathamurka> ICEauthority
<andreas-aaa> help with grub
<Buddhacz> andreas-aaa: not booting?
<helo> anyone know if banshee can upload music to zune devices?
<Laggg> yeah so
<Laggg> now i have no way to move windows
<Laggg> and my windows borders are gone
<Laggg> 11.04 (classic mode)
<zarathaz> thanks profundo, got it working!
<profundo> zarathaz: no prob
<sathamurka> guys please help me in resolving "could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority" issue
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  ok now i'm getting DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <x>
<GreeNtooTH> blz this first sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  i did that
<Trackymaniac> ok Buddhacz, good to know. Just to clarify: does the 10.04 LTS download on the ubuntu website allow for me to pick the "netbook edition" from the wubi installer?
<Buddhacz> probably yes
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  I get the following output from the restart command:  wlan0 no private ioctls   failed to bring up wlan0
<GreeNtooTH> ifconfig wlan0 up
<YankDownUnder> Trackymaniac, Did you download the netbook ISO, or the desktop ISO?
<Buddhacz> I am using classic Ubuntu, not Netbook version
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  still the same output
<GreeNtooTH> what card you got
<Nrogas> ðóññêèå åñòü?
<LjL> !ua | Nrogas
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  not sure.  it works out of the box on the regular ubuntu desktop install.  this is a minimal install
<LjL> uhm
<LjL> !ru | Nrogas
<ubottu> Nrogas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sathamurka> ##pentaho
<GreeNtooTH> check your additional driver and install
<Nrogas>  :@
<blz> GreeNtooTH;  how do I do that?
<blz> GreeNtooTH:  this is cli-only... i usually use jockey-gtk
<dob_> what will i have to allow in iptables to remove this log message: IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=46.6.19.231 DST=217.222.221.76 LEN=84 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=47324 PROTO=ICMP TYPE=0 CODE=0 ID=15983 SEQ=2
<MrKeuner> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<dob_> thought INPUT icmp 0 and 0 will be enough
<dob_> and 8
<dob_> SRC is my server
<epcom> Claudinha
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, my NVidia driver is "Enabled but not in use". How do I put it in use?
<nanuganga> hi
<nanuganga> >	guys please help me in resolving "could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority" issue
<nanuganga> on 11.04
<booginga> hey all i haev a question about the calanderserver package. I just installed version 11.04 and im having some python lib issues... I would really like to get this working and prevent my company from buying a mac and wasting money and overall causing me headaches. Is there a version of ubuntu where this package is working without additional configuration? I would also like to avoid installing it from source so i can install updates
<iceroot> booginga: do you get errors at the installation?
<iceroot> booginga: or errors when starting?
<botcity> IsmAvatar, additional drivers
<booginga> nanuganga: have you checked the permission of that file... not to be weird i just had a bunch of issues with that recentyl
<booginga> iceroot: its during start up
<jonrafkind> is anyone else suffering from 'gain calibratino timeout' errors due to bad interactions between powernow-k8 and ath5k?
<complience> hello
<Vhozard> I really like Unity, but I can't get it working right with multi-monitor
<complience> can the cp command create new folder directories?
<Vhozard> Is there a way to use Unity without compiz ??
<IsmAvatar> botcity: yes, that's how I found out that it was activated but not in use.
<jonrafkind> compengi, cp -a
<booginga> iceroot: first it was missing libs from python web 2 installed that then said that the dav lib could not be found
<lucas> IsmAvatar: I use jockey (system-administration-additional drives)
<complience> eg: cp file /home/newfolder/
<complience> is that possible?|
<jonrafkind> i dont think so
<nanuganga> yes booginga
<iceroot> booginga: i guess its a good idea to open a bug about the missing files/libs
<iceroot> booginga: ubuntu-bug packagename
<irule> my ubuntu upgrade made my pc unbootable, only safe mode thing and startx gives me X, how may I fix this?
<nanuganga> i have given full 777 on user/.*
<iceroot> booginga: thats the easiest way to get it fixed
<Vhozard> so is it possible to use Unity without compiz ?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: you'll have to forgive me, I can't for the life of me figure out how to navigate unity, and I've never heard of that before.
<booginga> iceroot: sorry new to the ubuntu community have been using centos where is the correct place to post something like that
<Axlin> Vhozard: you can install unity-2d after installation. apparently unity 2d will replace gnome as the fallback version for 11.10
<Vhozard> oh :(
<ramin> hey guys, I've googled this question and everything but is there any way to install gnome 3 without screwing up my unity 2d/3d installation?
<lucas> IsmAvatar: just type in a terminal jockey-gtk
<Vhozard> Axlin, thanks I will try that
<lucas> IsmAvatar: As of unity, I really don't like it... Makes my laptop like a BIG cellphone ;)
<IsmAvatar> lucas: tell me about it, lol
<botcity> IsmAvatar, additional drivers has a button to press to activate it
<IsmAvatar> lucas: jockey-gtk takes me to the Additional Drivers window that botcity already got me to
<iceroot> booginga: just run "ubuntu-bug packagename" its a wizzard for creating a bug
<IsmAvatar> botcity (and lucas): It's already activated, as I said. It's just "not currently in use". So the "Activate" button doesn't say activate, it says "remove"
<sine_> anyone here have an asus g53j
<nanuganga> don't go for gnome3
<ramin> why not?
<nanuganga> ramin
<lucas> IsmAvatar: why don't you try in a terminal sudo nvidia-xconfig
<nanuganga> i have messed my system
<ramin> i have all my stuff backed up
<lucas> IsmAvatar: You have to reboot for the changes to take effect
<ikonia> !away > zz_eagles0513875
<ubottu> zz_eagles0513875, please see my private message
<IsmAvatar> lucas: I haven't made any changes yet...
<nanuganga> you will end up with "could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority" issue
<ramin> didn't you like gnome 3 over unity tho?
<genewitch> 11.04 doesn't ever get to desktop after install, what can i do to troubleshoot?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: it was already this way
<rickkeh> hi
<IsmAvatar> lucas: http://pastebin.com/YF14057Z
<sine_> im getting no sound on my laptop
<nanuganga> ok guys
<wolfreak_99> Hi guys, I came to ask a question (I've googled around beforehand for about 10 minutes).. You know how programs get installed to the /usr/bin file? Would there be any way of making it install into the home directory? (Not the settings, the entire program, say /home/joe/MyPrograms/Firefox)
<lucas> IsmAvatar: you didn't run with sudo!
<IsmAvatar> you didn't tell me to, lol
<nanuganga> it is time to reinstall ubuntu 11.04
<gardner> howdy
<ramin> lol
<IsmAvatar> lucas: didn't help. Moment while I pastebin.
<nanuganga> i guess i don't have any other option :-9
<nanuganga> :-(
<ramin> I have a radeon x300
<IsmAvatar> lucas: http://pastebin.com/dye9yRD9
<ramin> was wondering if gnome 3 will run faster or unity
<gardner> anybody have info  on how to reinstall an older version of firefox (3.6.17)?
<nanuganga> yes
<nanuganga> that was my guess
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: you can install/extract anywhere
<nanuganga> im frustrated with ubuntu11.04
<gardner> probs running the *.bin file
<lucas> IsmAvatar: OK! Now you HAVE to reboot!!!
<IsmAvatar> nanuganga: join the club >_>
<Buddhacz> nanuganga: you can reinstall 10.04 and then replace some packages - you get nearly the same
<pi0tr313> hi ! is it a reboot party ?
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I mean like with deb files or synaptic. I want to install my entire programs into my home folder so when I have to reinstall ubuntu (I do it often) I won't have to lose my programs. (I have /home on a seperate partition)
<IsmAvatar> lucas: this isn't going to kill my display, is it? That validation error isn't a concern?
<pi0tr313> can i join ?
<wolfreak_99> Who was asking how to install an older firefox?
<ramin> the whole concept of going on the sidebar to change windows is such an annoyance
<brontosaurusrex> well, kinda happier now, when i decided that unity is not for me ...
<KM0201> ramin: just takes getting used to.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: you can symlink the entire folder
<MustardCU> so i need /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0 to change ownership from root to me.  I used chown but after i restarted the ownership went back to root.  Any ideas on preventing it from going back to root?
<IsmAvatar> ramin: especially when the darn thing keps hiding
<nanuganga> after 7.04
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: or set it to a special partition (probably not an option)
<ramin> I don't want to get used to ineffeciency
<nanuganga> 11.04
<jMCg> Hello happy people.
<lucas> IsmAvatar: for what it is, the new xorg.conf is written. could you pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Atlantic777> Hi! How can I limit network traffic for an interface for all processess? Some CLI app would be the best. :)
<nanuganga> big turn down
<Buddhacz> MustardCU: cannot be done
<botcity> !cloning | wolfreak_99,
<ubottu> wolfreak_99,: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I mean I want to have 2 partitions, one for the ubuntu system, and one for home, I like trying alot of programs and I don't want to run out of space and choose between documents and programs
<Buddhacz> MustardCU: it is a system device, it is always rooted
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: use gparted
<IsmAvatar> lucas: http://pastebin.com/6tcnDc11
<sine_> how can i get a list of my hardware
<sine_> lspci ?
<sine_> i want the soundcard
<Atlantic777> sine_: and lspci, lsusb, lshw
<ramin> fuck it, i'll install gnome 3, if I don't like it, I'll go back to gnome 2 since unity will be broken
<nanuganga> guys buy
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: / set as 16 GB or so, swap = 2 GB, /var may be for 5 GB and /home for the rest
<jMCg> Since my upgrade to Natty, this laptop of mine suffers ... uh... Not being able to move or switch between Windows. (Rrunning GNOME, I tried to use the other stuff.. What's it called again? But I have no idea how to use that...)
<nanuganga> reinstalling :-(
<Buddhacz> sine_: lspci
<MustardCU> buddhacz i only need it so I can change the brightness to my computer automatically (everything i try but that for the brightness is not working).  Could I change were the file is to say, /home/<user>?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: I don't see any nulls, so I'm guessing it's good to go
<robrrt> where is the topic?
<lucas> IsmAvatar: yes! I think everything is ok now
<IsmAvatar> lucas: ok, thanks, brb
<Atlantic777> jMCg: it's called unity and you can still switch to the classic way of using it. Just choose it in login screen. ;)
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I thought programs install to /usr/bin?
<lucas> IsmAvatar: so cross your fingers and reboot!
<Buddhacz> MustardCU: not sure for this one
<Buddhacz> MustardCU: /sys cannot be moved or linked
<MustardCU> buddhacz, not even a subdirectory of it?
<jMCg> Atlantic777: the classic way of using it is what's screwed: I cannot *move* windows. I cannot switch between two Windows, which makes it pretty hard when I start a console and a firefox. I'd have to kill off one, to use the other.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: not exactly
<Atlantic777> jMCg: ok, do you see the title bar on windows?
<jMCg> Atlantic777: what's screwed with Unity is that I don't know how to --- good point.
<jMCg> oh.. great... Alt+F2 doesn't work either..
<spooner> free the fish
<MustardCU> jMCg, could you run programs from the terminal still?
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<jMCg> w00t. That works. I can switch with the menu bar thingy.
<jMCg> Please be gentle. I'm GUI-capped.
<Buddhacz> MustardCU: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/ same for you
<jMCg> I use servers, and trust that my GUI stuff will at least allow me to connect to these.
<MustardCU> Buddhacz, okay thanks
<Buddhacz> MustardCU: very good website for knowledge IMHO
<jMCg> So what's a good reason for Windows to not be movable?
<IsmAvatar> I'm back. Which is good news and bad news. Who was helping me?
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I mean, look.. I download a bunch of documents (songs, porn, movies, etc), but I also download a bunch of programs (linux multimedia studio, jackd, etc) and even some that aren't in the synaptic. Everytime I do a fresh install I keep my songs porn and movies but I have to reinstall my other programs every time and it gets tedious. I have 250GB, and 60gb is for my windows (FL Studio), I have 120gb for my home, but with ha
<IsmAvatar> lucas, that's right
<lucas> could someone tell me what sound settings I can use for wine? It loses sound constantly
<psalden> jMCg: I think a problem with the window-manager can cause that
<lucas> IsmAvatar: Is everything ok?
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: MintBackup
<genewitch> busybox/boot errors say ata5:link is too slow to respond, please be patient... ubuntu itself never loads... what can i do?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: good news is I'm back, and I can see the screen. Bad news is the Additional Drivers says that it's still "activated but not in use"
<Atlantic777> jMCg: maybe window manager/decorator screwed something up. Try compiz --replace or metacity --replace.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: and you have to backup you source list (or maybe you can use ubuntu-tweak)
<psalden> wasn't he using unity? would be unity --replace then I think
<jMCg> I think I'll first try to rm -rf ~/.gnome* That usually helps. NOt like it's that hard to recreate my config.
<lucas> IsmAvatar: could you run glxgears on terminal?
<genewitch> and a bunch of device not ready errors, 6 partitions eventually show up
<jMCg> oh joy.. there's a core file... core: ELF 32-bit LSB core file Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), SVR4-style, from 'metacity --replace'
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: Will that transfer my install folder to the home though? I'm not wanting to backup. I fuck up my computer too much to restore every time.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: for backing up, I have some scripts on my git: mxd.cz/git
<IsmAvatar> lucas: sure, after I install it
<Buddhacz> I have 2 scripts for backing up and restore
<genewitch> can someone help me mount /dev/sda5/6/7 from busybox ash?
<lucas> IsmAvatar: it is on a package called mesa-utils
<Buddhacz> sure you have symlink some Apps folders and move it to your /home
<IsmAvatar> lucas: aware
<IsmAvatar> lucas: It's running in at about 1900 FPS, and seems to have a bit of lag
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I'll just keep looking through the interwebz for ways, and if it comes down to it, I'll use that script you gave me and back it up. Thanks for trying to help me however.
<ZykoticK9> wolfreak_99, it's very unlikely that you find a method to install to non-standard location I'm afraid.  Best of luck.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: the best backup solution is dd :) but takes time to create and to restore
<IsmAvatar> lucas: it's certainly not the fluid animation I'm used to when I see glxgears on a good graphics card+driver
<saurabh> how to use how gcc graphics
<saurabh> plwase
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: It's just that my compiz fucked up and I can't figure out how to fix my xorg file so I'm wanting to do a reinstall and I just reinstalled it 3 days ago and I don't want to take even more backing up and restoring.
<Buddhacz> ZykoticK9: symlinked folder could work - as root of course
<saurabh> hey
<ZykoticK9> Buddhacz, unlikely, you'd need to symlink a lot of different folders (libs, bin, etc)
<lucas> IsmAvatar: hmm... Maybe you have the nouveau driver in use. Tell me, did you see the Nvidia-logo upon booting>
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: I setup /media/BACKUP symlink to an external drive and then use my scripts - works great
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: https://github.com/fifunja/Linux-shell-scripts
<IsmAvatar> lucas: Depends, when would I see it? Because I think my card displays itself at about the same time as my bios. Then I get Grub, and then the purple screen for several seconds, and then the login screen.
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: Thank you but, again, I'm not looking to back up my programs. I'm just wanting to fix this problem without having to reinstall all my shit yet again.
<jwtiyar> the upgrade its not exist while booting to upgrade frrom 10.10 to 11.04??
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: when something happens, just boot Live flash, restore to / and reboot
<lucas> IsmAvatar: That's the nouveau driver already. Could you run glxinfo | grep vendor ?
<wolfreak_99> Better yet, would anyone possibly know of a way to fix an xorg.conf without needing to reinstall linux? I've tried the dpkg configure thing but it didn't work.
<jMCg> muuuuch better.
<spooner> fixvesa
<spooner> fix-vesa
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: nVidia?
<jwtiyar> the upgrade its not exist while booting to upgrade frrom 10.10 to 11.04??
<robrrt> how can i plai a AIF file?
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: you can google for some xorg.conf files for your card
<robrrt> play*
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: wait, restore, will that erase the system, or will it just overwrite any existing files?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: http://pastebin.com/Hk2aV3ut
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: restore - erase / and restore back from the backup
<ZykoticK9> wolfreak_99, dd will replace EVERYTHING at a low level (proceed with caution), rsync is at least at a file system level, and more common for backups
<zetsuboudev> Any idea if there is any plan to change the appearance of the corner grab for window resizing in Natty? It overlaps buttons and text buttons, even in the default programs, looking very inconsistent with the rest of the OS. Even in the appearance window, there is distortion where the button is in the theme previews.
<lucas> IsmAvatar: well as it seems you are using glx from Nvidia. Which card do you have?
<wolfreak_99> Okay, drop the whole backup thing, I have another idea.. If I was to stick my live cd in and install it onto the / partition, will it erase any files or directories, or will it just replace the existing files?
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: my friend had a problem with a new monitor so I have written the xorg.conf from scratch, fixed something and it works
<arand> zetsuboudev: I would guess so. Inly way to make sure if to report a bug, after looking to see if it already exists.
<jwtiyar> the upgrade its not exist while booting to upgrade frrom 10.10 to 11.04??
<sburwood1> I'm quite happy with natty
<wolfreak_99> I don't want it to replace /usr/bin/(anything in here) to be replaced with /usr/bin when it's blank.
<IsmAvatar> lucas: it's on-board, and I believe it's the GeForce 9200.
<ZykoticK9> IsmAvatar, to find your gfx card "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: well - the best is to create a backup first
<IsmAvatar> ZykoticK9: aware, thanks
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: I think that Live CD install erases the /
<IsmAvatar> lucas: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C79 [GeForce 9200] (rev b1)
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: yeah that's true, just for safety reasons, I might do it then test to see it.  But about the Xorg, what was happening was just one day my compiz randomly took a shit. When I hover over the notifications to the right (11.04 with "ubuntu classic" so it's gnome 2), they vanish rather than becoming transparent., and my windows don't wobble.
<ikonia> wolfreak_99: control the language please
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: hold on, I'll give you a copy of what the terminal says when I start compiz
<JasonO> Hello. I am having a problem with the Update manager so I decided to update with the Terminal and I received this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602518
<wolfreak_99> ikonia: okay, sorry
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: oki doki
<ZykoticK9> Jasonn, close any update / synatpic / usc windows
<lucas> IsmAvatar: Are you on Natty?
<Jasonn> ZykoticK9: ??
<IsmAvatar> lucas: yes, hence why I was complaining about Unity earlier
<jwtiyar> pleaseeeee
<xangua> JasonO: first close the package manager/software centre
<lucas> IsmAvatar: Another thing we could try is in a terminal galternatives
<JasonO> xangua: I have.
<xangua> JasonO: run the command again then
<IsmAvatar> lucas: something else I need to apt-get
<s0126h> i was able to use somebody's wifi  without the key  using ddwrt as repeater ?  how in the world is this possible
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: have ya tried to purge compiz and then reinstall?
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I'm back, sorry about that. http://pastebin.com/ASHz2SQG
<IsmAvatar> lucas: ok, I'm looking at G Alternatives. Not sure what you want me to do with it?
<cheapie> Is anybody here available to help me get an application to build?
<wolfreak_99> umm brb running that removed my window decorations, i has no exit so brb.
<lucas> IsmAvatar: search in the left column for gl_conf
<buck_work> So does anyone running 11.04 have a fully-working Seperate X Server configuration? (Nvidia card) I was using this in 10.04 and 10.10 with no issue, but 11.04 has totally broken it.
<funnylookinhat> Anyone know of a text editor similar to Coda for Mac OS X?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: right side says nvidia-current (already selected) or mesa.
<wolfreak_99> back
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1724835
<lucas> IsmAvatar: Well, now you got me... Your driver is well in use... I don't know what else could be the cause...
<JasonO> xangua It's updating in the Terminal. Wonder why it gave me that output the first time. Thank you.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: BTW you do not have to sudo compiz...
<cheapie> ...anybody?
<Jasonn> What are the major updates in 11.04 from 10.10??
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: compiz runs with your privs. only X11 runs as root
<Omega> Jasonn: Unity is a big change
<Omega> Firefox 4
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: new kernel, LibreOffice, Unity
<Jasonn> unity is a music player?
<Buddhacz> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Omega> unity is the desktop shell
<Jasonn> Oh
<Omega> Jasonn: New music player Banshee too!
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: makes headaches for many...
<Jasonn> Anything else?
<Omega> !ot | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Omega> Oops
<Omega> !ot | Buddhacz
<ubottu> Buddhacz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nabi> in ubuntu 11.04, I changed compiz settings, and now hidden desktop and title menu windows!!!
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<Omega> nabi: You want to revert the changes?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: think I found a bug on the matter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/771788
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 771788 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nVidia driver activated and apparently being used but reported as not being used by jockey-gtk" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: http://pastebin.com/7w11T0eg
<Jasonn> Buddhacz: Its updating, web browser unavailable D:
<lucas> IsmAvatar: This is a bit extreme... You could go through synaptic and reinstall nvidia-current. Then in a terminal do a sudo update-initramfs -u
<lucas> IsmAvatar: and then reboot again
<ios32> does anybody know how to get a program listed in the media handling list in ubuntu with cli
<Jasonn> Buddhacz: What can I do to make my system fasteR?
<Omega> nabi: Do you want to undo all your changes to compiz?
<nabi> Omega: How?! I can not access to any menu ! don't show menu bar and icon menu left side bar ! :(
<Rehan> sup all
<FoolsRun> Hi, did something change since 10.04 to prevent connecting to an X display using DISPLAY=0.0 <command> ?
<Omega> nabi: enter this in a terminal: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jwtiyar> pleaseeeee
<bob__> anybody know where xfBanker stores your files?
<Jasonn> !spam | jwtiyar
<Omega> jwtiyar: What is the problem?
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: there are possible some tweaks to the fstab, newer kernel
<cheapie> bob__: Have you checked in your home folder?
<jnlsnl_> anyone here have experience with xrandr ?
<jwtiyar> the upgrade its not exist while booting to upgrade frrom 10.10 to 11.04??
<Jasonn> !abuse | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jwtiyar> Omega,Jasonn   the upgrade its not exist while booting to upgrade frrom 10.10 to 11.04??
<Omega> jwtiyar: you upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, but what happened?
<Jasonn> Buddhacz: I mean what can I tweak in the system to make it run faster, or make it use less CPU
<Omega> jwtiyar: What language do you speek?
<atpa8a> hmm
<jwtiyar> Omega, i didnt because the upgrade button does not exist
<bob__> cheapie: there is a translog... there - is that it?
<atpa8a> can i get the "busy" pointer back?..
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: as you can see, your Intel driver is not capable of compiz, neither Unity as it is a plugin to compiz
<cheapie> bob__: Maybe. I have no experience with that.
<bob__> cheapie: thanks
<Omega> jwtiyar: try running: gksudo update-manager -d
<Jasonn> jwtiyar: What is your main language (or the one that you understand the most) ??
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: http://blog.mxd.cz/clanky-2011/ubuntu-asus-eee/ubuntu-asus-eee-en
<nabi> Omega: I press alt+ctrl+f2 and put command in new tty, but when I put  startx, don't com back on graphic mode and get me error
<jwtiyar> Jasonn, my native is kurdish i can understand both of arabic and english
<Jasonn> Buddhacz: Web browser not working
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: this article applies to any latest Ubuntu as well
<lucas> IsmAvatar: Maybe you are affected by this bug too...
<Omega> nabi: run unity --reset from a tty
<wolfreak_99> But It was working for me before hand
<jwtiyar> Omega, but its need internet , i have iso image
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: oops
<Omega> jwtiyar: oh, you're booting from a live cd?
<xangua> jwtiyar: burn it then
<jwtiyar> Omega, yeah
<Shwaiil> Hi ppl
<ZykoticK9> jwtiyar, you can only use the Alternative CD, and NOT the LiveCD for upgrading
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: check it later then - there are pictures on my site
<xangua> jwtiyar: run the live cd and it will ask you if you want to upgrade, that only if you use Maverick
<Shwaiil> Q: I installed Umbrello from Ubuntu software Center. but It doesnt show up in applications. What can I do ? Thanks
<jwtiyar> ZykoticK9, where is thealternative ?
<wolfreak_99> buddhacz: It was working for me before, well, before I tried to install gnome 3, it didn't let me choose themes though.. Maybe it might have been from me installing gnome 3 and then reverting back to gnome 2?
<Omega> ZykoticK9: afaik the livecd also works
<Omega> jwtiyar: You don't have internet in 10.10?
<jwtiyar> xangua, iam using maverick and didnt show the upgrade button
<IsmAvatar> lucas: I believe so. Someone reported on that bug that they were using GeForce 9300, and I'm getting lag like they describe.
<ZykoticK9> !alternate | jwtiyar Omega
<ubottu> jwtiyar Omega: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<jwtiyar> Omega, i have
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: The vesa driver is not capable of running Compiz, you need to install  the proper driver for your graphics card.
<xangua> ZykoticK9: you can now upgrade with live cd, since natty
<FoolsRun> Did something change since 10.04 to prevent connecting to an X display using DISPLAY=0.0 <command> ?
<ZykoticK9> xangua, oh, then the !alternate factoid needs updating ;)  thanks good to know.
<Omega> ZykoticK9: Note the word 'also'
<ZykoticK9> Omega, as well as being a text mode installer it's "also" capable of updates
<xangua> i believe you need to press the install icon to appear the upgrade option jwtiyar http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-live-cd-will-let-you-upgrade-to.html
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: I have tried checking the additioanl drivers and I only seen my wifi driver, there was no graphics card driver.. and My manufacturers are too lazy to make ubuntu versions, and I doupt running a driver installer under wine would effect ubuntu
<Shwaiil> Q: If we install a program and if this program doesnt show up in "Applications" what can we do to access it ? It was installed from ubuntu software center. Thanks for looking
<jwtiyar> xangua, i dont want to downlaod again
<wolfreak_99> I think I got an idea.. I'll be back in a few minutes to report if I succeeded or not
<xangua> ZykoticK9: the alternate is still good if you can not boot the live cd
<wolfreak_99> Buddhacz: Thank you for all your help, I really appreciate it.
<Buddhacz> wolfreak_99: nope, wine is not an option here
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: What program?
<lucas> IsmAvatar: The only thing I could think about is that your initrd has not been updated. Maybe that causes trouble
<SirScott> My bluetooth device was recognized in with the 10.10 live CD, yet after installing, it's not recognized.  Not even sure what it is in the lspci output..
<nabi> Omega: Thanks a lot, I  try gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 and then restart system and resolve the problem, :X
<Shwaiil> shcherbak,  tks for looking. The program is called Umbrello (UML modeler )
<lucas> IsmAvatar: I am running on a 8600m gt and glxgears gives something like 14000 fps
<jwtiyar> xangua, this option not shown in my case
<botcity> !info  Umbrello
<cheapie> You know, I'm still waiting for help...
<Shwaiil> !info umbrello
<ubottu> Package Umbrello does not exist in natty
<ubottu> umbrello (source: kdesdk): UML modelling tool and code generator. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 2106 kB, installed size 6628 kB
<Buddhacz> SirScott: pastebin lspci here
<Shwaiil> so, how can I access umbrello then ? restart the system maybe ?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: I'm familiar with the speeds glxgears usually runs at for decent graphics cards. Obviously 1900 fps is slower than would be expected, especially of a geforce 9200.
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: try: which umbrello, and use alacarte to hook it up to menu
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: Or: locate umbrello to get path to binary
<IsmAvatar> lucas: I've subscribed to the bug, so maybe a fix will come around some time in the near future. Like after they get done making unity not suck >_<
<Shwaiil> shcherbak, I came to unbuntu from windows 6 months ago. I do that on terminal ?
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: which umbrello
<Shwaiil> yah
<Shwaiil> found in usr/bin/umbrello
<Shwaiil> and know i've oppend alacarte
<Shwaiil> wish seems easy to use
<Shwaiil> let's see
<SirScott> Buddhacz: http://pastebin.com/5ZLKttMS
<robin0800> Shwaiil, you may have to log out and back in
<SirScott> hcitool dev is empty
<lucas> IsmAvatar: You are right... Who knows? the current nvidia driver has been made in a hurry as I can imagine, since some distros switched to xorg 1.10. My card seems to cope with it. Maybe there will be a new driver soon. Why don't you check on the nvidia site directly?
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: Alt-F2 and umbrello , should start program too.
<Roasted> I found a bug with a specific wireless card/driver. Where do I submit the bug report to? ubuntu-bug network manager???
<lucas> IsmAvatar: The whole idea of unity sucks I think. I like the classic desktop as it is.
<morissette> So I just installed slim login mgr and rebooted in 11.04 and the menu is not loading
<KNUBBIG> maybe some1 should add a !whine-ubuntu factoid :>
<KNUBBIG> whine-unity*
<lucas> IsmAvatar: Maybe they try to have some concurrence to gnome 3. As to show them that they can do better ;)
<Shwaiil> How can I access alacarte from menu ?
<IsmAvatar> lucas: I get where they're going with it, but I think they it just got crapped on when Gnome decided they didn't want any part in it.
<Buddhacz> SirScott: it is not there listed
<Shwaiil> I'm asking because I wont remember next time :P
<SirScott> Buddhacz: what's my best bet, re-run the live CD, grab the output from there and come back here?
<vanguard> I just did a suspend to RAM and now my USB speakers do not play any sound any more
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: System > Pref > Main menu
<Buddhacz> SirScott: isn't it USB?
<Shwaiil> shcherbak,  tks
<IsmAvatar> lucas: read shuttleworth's blog and I think you'll have a bit more sympathy for unity. The bad idea wasn't so much unity, it was deciding to ship despite dropping gnome support.
<lucas> IsmAvatar: One of the reasons I never could get well with KDE. I like classic desktops... And on top of all, I like the command-line ;)
<Buddhacz> SirScott: like mine --- Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<jnlsnl_> anyone have some experience with xrandr? I can't detect my external monitor, and synchmaster 2443
<jnlsnl_> an*
<SirScott> Buddhacz: don't honestly know.  brand new laptop i'm trying to get running
<Buddhacz> SirScott: try lsusb and pastebin here
<SirScott> Buddhacz: lsusb has a few things listed, but nothing jumps out as being bluetooth
<buck_work> I'd be a lot happier if they hadn't broken seperate X server dual-monitor mode while they were busy "innovating"
<Rehan> is there a reason my desktop display is on VT 8 instead of 7? Ubuntu 11.04
<SirScott> Buddhacz: http://pastebin.com/M1Baz0Qf
<SirScott> Buddhacz: i'll fire up the liveCD and get the output there.  bbiab
<shcherbak> Rehan: Most likely X has restarted, see logs
<Buddhacz> SirScott: yeap, oki
<Rehan> shcherbak: which log?
<ShockDoc> hey guys
<morissette> unity-2d-panel: [CRITICAL] Gtk: IA__gtk_widget_size_request: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<LAcan> hey guys I want to setup a remote GUI terminal from my windows box to my ubuntu box. what am I looking for?
<morissette> any ideas on that?
<ShockDoc> anyone know how I can make ubuntu 11.04 boot verbose?
<shcherbak> Rehan: /var/log/Xorg.log , also messages
<TomThumb> Where can i find the show desktop icon on the new version of ubuntu
<shcherbak> Shwaiil: You mean with no spalsh?
<Rehan> thanks shcherbak. Is there a way to determine which VT i'm on at bootup?
<Buddhacz> LAcan: you mean = I want to run remote Ubuntu Terminal on my Windows?
<shcherbak> ShockDoc: ^^^
<LAcan> Buddhacz, yes exactly
<Guest92714> hi
<morissette> ShockDoc, install startupmanager and uncheck show splash
<Jasonn> Buddhacz: Can you send the link of how to make your comp use less CPU again, please and thanks :D
<backtrack333> #backtrack
<Buddhacz> LAcan: mmnt, my memory...
<ShockDoc> it is unchecked morissette
<Buddhacz> Jasonn: mxd.cz - asus eee english link
<morissette> hmm
<ShockDoc> it still shows me the ugly purple
<morissette> it should all be logged in messages
<morissette> just type dmesg
<Buddhacz> LAcan: PuTTY
<morissette> brb, rebooting
<pepe> hello every one
<Omega> TomThumb: There isn't an icon
<LAcan> Buddhacz, that has a client for windows I'm guessing?
<KNUBBIG> LAcan: yes
<backtrack333> backtrack is the power
<backtrack333> thx
<Buddhacz> LAcan: PuTTU is a telnet/ssh client for Windows
<LAcan> KNUBBIG, Buddhacz and it uses SSH or some other encryption...?
<Guest92714> bye
<backtrack333> exit
<Buddhacz> LAcan: just ssh
<Roasted> Where can users post feature ideas to Ubuntu? I think (to avoid future issues when Ubuntu is released) that the installer CD should ask users if they want Unity or Gnome Shell upon installation, similar to how opensuse and Mandriva ask about KDE/Gnome during the install process. Where can I submit and push this?
<KNUBBIG> !putty | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<LAcan> Buddhacz, ok but itll let me do a remote desktop.. im not much on the command line...
<pepe> hello
<envygeeks> Roasted: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<Shwaiil> !info argouml
<ubottu> Package argouml does not exist in natty
<Roasted> thanks envygeeks
<Buddhacz> LAcan: remote desktop = teamviewer
<vanguard> I just did a suspend to RAM and now my USB speakers do not play any sound any more. How can I fix/diagnose this?
<Buddhacz> !teamviewer | LAcan
<pepe> any one had trouble with 11.04?
<pepe> i did
<vanguard> pepe: yeah, it does not seem too perfect :-/
<KNUBBIG> ubottu doesn't listen to Buddhacz :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KNUBBIG> I know! :D
<Buddhacz> LAcan: www.teamviewer.com/
<Buddhacz> KNUBBIG: he just does not know :)
<pepe> i know, i thought it was going to be awesome, but i had to go back to 10.10
<KNUBBIG> yy I know :)
<Buddhacz> LAcan: another option is RealVNC but takes more time to setup
<KM0201> teamviewer is deadnuts simple to use.. also avoids opening router ports, etc
<Omega> and propietary
<envygeeks> It depends, on my router I do need to open up the ports for teamviewer because I refuse to enable PnP on my router
<Buddhacz> KM0201: right (Lacan)
<KNUBBIG> envygeeks: I need neither PnP nor open ports
<SirScott> Buddhacz: and of course, it's going to make a liar out of me as now when i'm running the liveCD, still no BT devices are found.
<envygeeks> KNUBBIG: for some people it can use the "skype work around" to avoid firewalls but not on my network :P
<Buddhacz> SirScott: sometimes things die... or get stolen :)
<Omega> LAcan: Try using VNC
<KNUBBIG> envygeeks: ah okay :)
<Buddhacz> envygeeks: I am behind 5 routers and teamviewer works
<KM0201> Buddhacz: 5 routers?
<Omega> Why mention teamviewer when we have plenty of great open source alternatives?
<KM0201> lol
<envygeeks> Buddhacz: Oh I got teamviewer to work, I was just saying how I have to manually open up the ports on my network, just adding that some people might need to (mostly people with locked down networks like mine)
<KNUBBIG> Because teamviewer is just very simple and userfriendly
<Omega> And VNC isn't?
<KM0201> Omega: did you not follow the discussin? because it doesn't require opening router ports (which is something some people dn't know how to do, or can't do due to not being able to log in to a router)
<invisiblek> teamviewer also requires you to be able to see the display you plan to connect to
<KNUBBIG> Not that easy
<envygeeks> VNC isn't as easy as teamviewer, with teamviewer it's nothing more than login and press a button (almost literally)
<Omega> KM0201: Did you not follow? envygeeks said himself that he needed to open ports.
<KM0201> invisiblek: no it doesn't, you can set it to "auto log in"
<Buddhacz> KM0201: exactly - not very nice to portforward tons of ports on any router/AP in the network
<invisiblek> was not aware of that, or i guess i was under the impression that was a "premium" service
<KM0201> Omega: not for teamviewer.. if he has to open ports for teamviewer, he doesn't know what he's doing
<Omega> KM0201: Yes for teamviewer
<KM0201> Omega: i'm not gonna argue with you, i know better.
<LAcan> ok so VNC it is
<Omega> ok, ignore the anecdotes, you know better!
<vanguard> I just did a suspend to RAM and now my USB speakers do not play any sound any more. How can I fix/diagnose this?
<envygeeks> KM0201: I have to open up router ports because that is how I designed my network. Not because I don't know what I'm doing...
<Omega> envygeeks: Ignore him, he knows better!
<LAcan> vanguard, reboot
<vanguard> LAcan: already did twice
<KNUBBIG> Ok guys maybe we're done now?
<KM0201> envygeeks: then you did that intentionally, the average person, you download teamviewer, install, and it works,.
<Buddhacz> vanguard: killall pulseaudio ?
<KM0201> envygeeks: obvioiusly if you did that intentionally, then why are you even using teamviewer?..
<Buddhacz> gotta go, see ya round :)
<KNUBBIG> bye :)
<vanguard> Buddhacz: hmm, still no sound
<Omega> VNC is much more versatile too, there are even VNC clients that work on phones.
<xcyclist> Okay, here is my list of problems I am having with 11.04.  I'll provide notificatioins here as I add to the list:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602528/
<envygeeks> KM0201: Because I don't think all proprietary software is bad? I never have and I never will. Free is free but I don't mind paying.
<yaaar> howdy
<KNUBBIG> Omega: Teamviewer does work on iOS + Android
<KNUBBIG> but that
<KNUBBIG> 's all !ot
<KM0201> envygeeks: i don't like "paying" for software omega was the one who was hung up on it not being open source
<Omega> !ot | KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KNUBBIG> ohmy.
<ShockDoc> hmmm, why can't I get my grub to run at the correct resolution? :/
<KM0201> KNUBBIG: it's par for the course for him
<LjL> everybody back on the topic train! chooo chooo
<KNUBBIG> ShockDoc: did you check if that resolution is supportet
<KNUBBIG> LjL: thanks
<KNUBBIG> supported*
<vanguard> anyone any ideas on the USB speakers?
<ShockDoc> it should be KNUBBIG
<envygeeks> Repeat your question please vanguard
<vanguard> I just did a suspend to RAM and now my USB speakers do not play any sound any more. How can I fix/diagnose this?
<peto_> how can I "Show Desktop" in Unity? (super + D doesn't work anymore)
<RavenHursT> Anyone got a solution for the following? http://pastebin.com/A3YHzUxQ
<LjL> peto_: silly question maybe, but what *is* there to show? isn't everything empty with Unity?
<KNUBBIG> peto_: you could use http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/show-desktop-icon-for-ubuntu-unity.html and then bind it to a key combination via !ccsm
<peto_> Llj, I mean that I want to minimize all open windows
<Omega> peto_: an easy way to see your desktop is to go to another workplace ctrl+alt+arrow
<envygeeks> vanguard: Hmmm...I've never had that problems before, let me see if I can find a bug for it, you might need to submit one.
<RavenHursT> Trying to get a shared folder to mount from my hsot OS... but the VBox module doesn't seem to be loading for some odd reason... http://pastebin.com/A3YHzUxQ
<peto_> KNUBBIG, I prefer a key combination, better if it where the classic super + D
<KNUBBIG> peto_: you can bind the script to a key combination
<yaaar> i just installed libapache2-mod-suphp on 10.04LTS server, removed the symlinks at /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf and php5.load, created two for suphp.conf and suphp.load, and edited them to add support in userdirs. but i see that there's a section that turns off SuPHP for /usr/share ...which means my phpmyadmin installation doesn't work. but enabling php5.conf/load doesn't fix it, and...
<yaaar> ...it breaks the suphp stuff. can anybody explain to me how this is supposed to work?
<peto_> Omega, that might work tough I'd prefer the key combination
<peto_> ok Knio
<peto_> ok KNUBBIG
<RavenHursT> Anyone here have exp getting Files shared between a host OS and VM?
<taco_the_paco> E: Couldn't find package liblzo1
<taco_the_paco>  halp please
<yaaar> also, in /etc/suphp/suphp.conf i have docroot=/var/www:${HOME}/public_html ...but the userdirs don't work unless i also put check_vhost_docroot=false ...shouldn't that :${HOME}/public_html bit make the userdirs work?
<jnlsnl_> OMFG
<jnlsnl_> WTF
<jnlsnl_> DISPER IS AWESOME <3
<KNUBBIG> !caps | jnlsnl_
<ubottu> jnlsnl_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jnlsnl_> But, i'm too happy for lowercase!
<LjL> heh
<bear_> what re you shouting for ?
<xcyclist> Anybody see that?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602528/
<lucas> Someone who knows about ssd drives... Please... I have dd'ed on a drive. It disconnected without reason, and now after reconnecting it it shows the partitions I had before dd and is mounted read-only. What can I do?
<xcyclist> I'd be glad to submit bugs, but launchpad isn't getting me to the new bug menu today, so I'll have to pass.
<LjL> !bugs | xcyclist
<ubottu> xcyclist: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xcyclist> Thank you LjL.
<FHtrain> help i want the clock to show the seconds. i click on 'time & date settings' and nothing happens
<tensorpudding> i'm running lintian on a package, and it's giving me "section-is-dh_make-template", but i don't know what it means and it doesn't seem to exist in lintian's documentation
<toad> why oh why does Ubuntu 10.04 log me off?
<toad> randomly
<toad> it seems different each time
<toad> the amoutn of time that is
<FloodBot1> toad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntuuser2011> I have a strange problem with sleep. When my laptop wakes up from sleep some gtk apps do not work correctly. e..g parts of an app does not respond to mouse clicks. If I log out and log in back everything works fine again.  Is this an known issue?
<KNUBBIG> toad: it happens for me on 11.04 because sthing (Unity) crashes
<toad> it shows a black screen prior to logging off, that shows some white text, it usually happens to fast and too random for me to really see whats happening
<toad> hrmknu
<toad> rhrmm Knio
<toad> KNUBBIG,
<RavenHursT> Arg.... can someone please help me get to the bottom of this? http://pastebin.com/nzch1SjY
<toad> could it be a result of something  crashing? Where could I look to check?
<RavenHursT> I've created the folder through the vbox menus...
<cache_surplus> question - i would like to know why exactly why 8.04 LTS loaded successfully while 10.10 did not on an older laptop. could someone enlighten me?
<Ubuntuuser2011> cam some one help me?
<RavenHursT> and I can see it in the bottom of the vbox window...  yet ubuntu can't see it..
<RavenHursT> ??
<Cam> Ubuntuuser2011, don't highlight me
<cache_surplus> took 2 days to finally get install of Linux on a laptop
<jep> hey guys, my ubuntu boot isn't detecting my pcix ethernet card. when i do 'lshw -C network', it as well as the board's nic show up as 'DISABLED'. I do a 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' (eth1 is the pcix nic), but still nothing and rebooting makes it disabled again. /etc/network/interfaces only contained the two 'lo' entries so i added ones for eth0 and eth1 (before reboot). Any ideas? I've been out
<jep> for like a week now.
<LjL> Cam: was obviously a typo.
<Cam> LjL, REALLY? Thanks captain obvious.
<LjL> !attitude > cam    (cam, see the private message from ubottu)
<KNUBBIG> RavenHursT: /sbin/mount.vboxsf exists?
<Ubuntuuser2011> I have a strange problem with sleep. When my laptop wakes up from sleep some gtk apps do not work correctly. e..g parts of an app does not respond to mouse clicks. If I log out and log in back everything works fine again.  Is this an known issue?
<bear_> FHtrain, try to system restart
<Cam> LjL, don't private message someoen without asking.
<KNUBBIG> !attitude > Cam
<ubottu> Cam, please see my private message
<Cam> And LjL, I am here to help people too.
<LjL> Cam: this is the norm to use the bot in this channel. if you don't like it, leave.
<Cam> !attitude LjL
<KNUBBIG> fail.
<LjL> Cam: and it's NOT the norm to bash people for making a simple typo. pick a better nickname.
<Cam> !attitude > LjL
<ubottu> LjL, please see my private message
<RavenHursT> KNUBBIG: I would assume so... I get this when I do sudo vboxsf.mount: http://pastebin.com/TUrNELBQ
<html_inprogress> i do it all the time
<KNUBBIG> http://pastebin.com/TUrNELBQ
<KNUBBIG> sorry c&p in Putty
<html_inprogress> so do i
<Ubuntuuser2011> I need help
<H4x0rs> bazhang, you
<jep> anything?
<html_inprogress> this is a place  for help, and comfort,
<jep> should I make a pastebin?
<KNUBBIG> RavenHursT: hm looks like /mnt/host-fs is somehow non-existent, sorry, can't help you there
<Cam> Self righteous punk.
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: is mount.whatever actually there?
<bear_>  FHtrain  try to update n restart
<Ubuntuuser2011> can some one help me?
<html_inprogress> yes?
<Ubuntuuser2011> I have a strange problem with sleep. When my laptop wakes up from sleep some gtk apps do not work correctly. e..g parts of an app does not respond to mouse clicks. If I log out and log in back everything works fine again.  Is this an known issue?
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: i dont know if you know, but you need to create the Directory first, then mount to it :)
<jep> hey guys, my ubuntu boot isn't detecting my pcix ethernet card. when i do 'lshw -C network', it as well as the board's nic show up as 'DISABLED'. I do a 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' (eth1 is the pcix nic), but still nothing and rebooting makes it disabled again. /etc/network/interfaces only contained the two 'lo' entries so i added ones for eth0 and eth1 (before reboot). Any ideas? I've been out
<jep> for like a week now.
<soobNauce> Can someone please send me a PM?  I need help decrypting and recovering data from my /home folder because the ubuntu 11 update bricked my netbook.
<html_inprogress> ...ohhh i havent dealt with that in years... but will try
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: are you working with VirtualBox?
<FHtrain> bear_,  i just updated and restarted
<Ubuntuuser2011> no one can help me?
<html_inprogress>  i said yes
<html_inprogress> Ubuntuuser2011,  how long have you  but using linux?, ar you new ?
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: yeah..
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: in cmdline only? i know its a pain sometimes, however, it works well if you get the syntax working right. what are you trying to do? explain? we know your mounting, but Vbox should already see those mounts once fired up. are you doing Headless ?
#ubuntu 2011-05-03
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: I've created the dir /mnt/host_fs
<cache_surplus> k
<bear_> FHtrain,  so ? how did it go?
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: are you doing a headless type solution? multiple users to log into it over the network? or what..
<ymasory> can the natty launcher be made to stay out permanently?
<UserX7> how can i 'sort' a text file alphabetically? first letter of each line.
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: I've set up a shared folder through the vbox menu sytem.. can see it in the bottom of the window when I hover over the icon.. but I get those errors when I try to mount it to /mnt/host_fs
<vanguard> My USB-Speakers are dead after a suspend to RAM. I check all volume bars and mixers, and the USB interface is selected everywhere. What can I do?
<LjL> UserX7: command "sort"
<DasEi> ymasory: you mean just default gnome ? yes.. should be a factoid, in between
<html_inprogress> search UserX7,
<FHtrain> bear_ sorry i meant i had already updated and restarted when this problem showed up
<vanguard> UserX7: sort textfile > sortedfile
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: headless?  I have no idea what that means.. lol
<ymasory> DasEi: i mean in unity
<vanguard> UserX7: or open in vim and type :sort
<irule> I have an ubuntu 11.04 installation on the choose keyboard part, with the grayed out forward button, I chose to download updates and install so it may do somewthing, but its been a while since I dont see much progress other then moving HD lights, should I wait or reboot?
<FHtrain> bear_, i just did fresh install
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: with out a monitor, and accessable across the net, its an industry standard term ;)
<DasEi> ymasory: you just want gnome, but no unity , or do I get you wrong ?
<UserX7> vanguard: and in emacs? :-)
<vanguard> UserX7: no clue
<vanguard> UserX7: but there has to be something
<bear_> just keep an eye out to see if there aere other ppl with the same problem
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: oh.. nope.. not trying to do that.. just want to be able to share files from a folder in windows.. into Ununtu in my vbox VM..
<UserX7> sort won't overwrite the contents of a file? e.g. sort foo.txt > foo.txt
<bear_> FHtrain,  so ? how did it go?
<Blackcamaro8> Is there any way I can boot Ubuntu into a minimal-resources command-line mode? The computer it's on is amazing, but I need minimal resources to be used while I run a game server that's command-line operable. Any suggestions?
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: i have a similar set up on my laptop for smb and vbox stuff. im trying to remember the syntax... ill look around my history files. bbiab
<ymasory> DasEi: i'm in unity. i'd like for the bar on the left to not hide itself when a window is maximized
<bear_> FHtrain,  of what os?
<KNUBBIG> Blackcamaro8: what gameserver you want to run that needs that much ressources? Maybe, if you just want to run servers, install the server edition?
<FHtrain> bear_, what i meant was i already did fresh install and update and restart when that problem showed up...but i guess i'll try again
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: dependening on needed services, just log out desktop or even use another runlevel
<FHtrain> bear_ 11.04
<Blackcamaro8> KNUBBIG: It's a Minecraft game server-- I want more resources to be dedicated to the server. I understand that I could install a server-edition, but I use the computer as a normal desktop when the server is unnecessary.
<DasEi> ymasory: ic, I'm not fit in unity, sry, can't help there
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: What do you mean?
<bear_> oh, thats a really buggy system  , but your wanting to do so then go for it
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: you can stop the desktop, if you  just need a commandline, saving ressources
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: I know I can Ctrl+Alt+F1, and drop to a command-line, but I want the lowest possible amount of resources to be used by other things.
<DasEi> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<KNUBBIG> Blackcamaro8: ah okay, I think there should be some options for booting but I don't know exactly
<bear_> whats you specs?
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: sudo mount -t vboxsf DEVICE MOUNT_POINT
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: Being completely honest, I've been using Linux for about four years, and understand it immensely, but I have no idea what that means.
<Blackcamaro8> DasEi: The Runlevel thing, no the command-line thing.
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: might be some friggle then, as many services, like networking, depend on other ones
<Blackcamaro8> not*
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: But that gives me: /sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: No such device ... even though I can see the shared folder in the bottom of the vbox window.. ugh
<html_inprogress> lol
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: thats not my syntax, thats the default explanation lol
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: you can go to init 1, for instance, and start network manually there
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: yeah... I know.. mine is sudo mount -t vboxfs shared_device /mnt/host_fs
<Arphetic> were the devs trying to be funny when they released ubuntu 11.04?
<DasEi> Blackcamaro8: (logs you out !) sudo init 1 , there choose netroot
<Arphetic> cause Natty is merely a bad joke
<RavenHursT> Arphetic: Starting to think that myself..
<xangua> !ot | Arphetic
<ubottu> Arphetic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Arphetic> Did they break OpenGL, on purpose?
<Arphetic> Did they break the tray on purpose?
<LjL> Arphetic: do you have a support question? this channel is not for rants, no matter how disappointed you may be, sorry
<KNUBBIG> Arphetic: /j #ubuntu-devel and ask there :p
<Arphetic> My question is, will OpenGL and the tray ever work again?
<Arphetic> cause my programms are disappearing this way
<genewitch> well, i can't get 11.04 to work on my computer at all, even in vbox
<Arphetic> lucky you
<LjL> Arphetic: i don't know, i think the old "tray" is being phased out, but anyway keep in mind you can still use classic GNOME (for now at least) if you prefer
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: since your in cmdline, may i suggest you check out this howto: http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-2.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-8.04-server  , the syntax is priceless, however, its an older version of vbox, BUT it will give you a few clues as to what else you may have forgotten, ok?
<DasEi> Arphetic: on my gnome it's working great, but you can still choose any surface you like...
<zakwilson> I'm having tray problems too. Skype doesn't appear, to be specific. Some other programs that use the tray do still work.
<Arphetic> its not like gnome fixes the problem
<bear_> genewitch,  whats your hardware?
<vertical> join #django
<vertical> ls
<genewitch> bear_: quadcore athlon II 4 gigs of ram 1TB partition for ubuntu
<bear_> gmone fixes what?
<Arphetic> I tried installing gnome3, created an ever bigger mess , took me 3 days to fix it
<RavenHursT> cache_surplus: alright.. I'll take a look.. thnx
<cache_surplus> np
<bear_> OO) wow !   genewitch ,
<icostisanu> hello
<genewitch> bear_: yeah the installer and liveusb work but it won't install, and the new GUI doesn't work in vbox
<ParkerR> Hello
<genewitch> rather, it installs, but goes straight to busybox ash prompt
<jenkinSear> zakwilson: you can whitelist the tray icons
<ParkerR> I installed XP and now when I upfate grub it does not find it. Any ideas?
<icostisanu> my 11.04 doesn't detect when my wi-fi adapter is switched on, could you help to solve this issue?
<jenkinSear> zakwilsion: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<ParkerR> *update
<Axlin> zakwilson: canonical decided to enforce a system tray "whitelist," blocking any applications from having a systray icon if they're not whitelisted. to allow all apps to have a whitelist, run this and then log out and log back in: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<fission6> any html to pdf command line tools?
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: also, here is the manual, good reading :) http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads#manual
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<zakwilson> jenkinSear and Axlin: thanks for the info. I won't go on a long off-topic rant here, but I dislike that decision.
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, I'll check
<KNUBBIG> fission6: found this: http://www.tufat.com/script19.htm
<Axlin> zakwilson: yeah, i *despise* it myself
<DasEi> ParkerR: try sudo os-prober
<czesiu> i install something and now in desktop i have croos and i havent close and minimalize button in window
<ParkerR> parker@parker-G60VX:~$ sudo os-prober
<ParkerR> [sudo] password for parker:
<ParkerR> /dev/sda1:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<ParkerR> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<ParkerR> parker@parker-G60VX:~$
<FloodBot1> ParkerR: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ParkerR> Sorry
<cache_surplus> RavenHursT: opps. http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.6/UserManual.pdf
<bear_> genewitch,  did you update grub?
<RavenHursT> thnx cache_surplus
<DasEi> Ah, Jordan_U, haven't seen
<Arphetic> Thanks axisys
<czesiu> do anybody help e?
<Arphetic> Axlin, *
<bear_> yes?
<ParkerR> Here's the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/602538/
<Axlin> oh and zakwilson, just so you know, some apps on startup may not show up in the systray if they're loaded before unity finishes loading up, so you'd have to close it and restart it. i'm having this problem with keepass
<bear_> czesiu, yes?
<zakwilson> Axlin: I'm not using Unity
<cache_surplus> np RavenHursT
<icostisanu> anyone can help with wi-fi troublesoot?!
<termitor> hello, how to pass grub in text mode ? i'm have "out of range" in screen
<bear_> i can help ppl , if they need IT .......
<ParkerR> And I tried adding a custom entry with Grub customizer but it doesn't show there either
<ParkerR> Technically it is burg if it makes a difference
<icostisanu> bear_ i just installed 11.04 on my vaio
<cdavis> My touchpad on my thiknpad stops working
<ParkerR> I can try burg-manager. I just find buc a little iffy
<DasEi> termitor: edit /etc/default/grub as root, then sudo update-grub, can use a lower resolution and maybe no splash
<e2096> Hi,  can somebody tell me if there is a way to boot up ubuntu so that it does not try to generating the locales?
<icostisanu> and ubuntu doesn't detect whether my the wi-fi adapter is on or off, it shows permanently off
<zakwilson> Making the change in jenkinSear's link and restarting both notification-area and skype did not result in the icon showing up.
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: I don't recommend using BURG. It's a one person fork that hasn't had a commit in 6 months (possibly abandoned).
<bear_> icostisanu,  whats your specs?
<icostisanu> i3/4gb ram/500hdd
<icostisanu> if this is what you mean
<termitor> DasEi, system don't boot, i have no cd or other tools for use live cd
<cdavis> My touchpad on my thiknpad stops working, is there a way to restart it so I can work on figuring out why it stops?
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, It works just fine. Neither grub nor burg see XP though
<czesiu> and what?
<Arphetic> it failed Axlin
<ParkerR> I like the look
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: Standard GRUB2 allows theming, though admitedly does not support all of the theming options of BURG.
<termitor> DasEi, just the shortcut for text mode in grub , give me help i'm need
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, Mind if I PM?
<Logan_> !pm | ParkerR
<ubottu> ParkerR: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ParkerR> Ok
<DasEi> termitor: can you boot safemode ?
<bear_> icostisanu,  whats your hardware ?
<DasEi> termitor: press left shift when grub starts to lood, try recoverymode, usually second entry
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: I'd prefer to stay in-channel.
<DasEi> load*
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: Since os-prober is finding Windows, GRUB2 should have no problem adding an entry for it.
<icostisanu> bear_ you mean wi-fi hardware only?
<genewitch> bear_: update grub? isn't the installer supposed to update if i am connected to the internet?
<termitor> DasEi, hum , no boot , screen "out of range" ,
<icostisanu> bear_: Atheros AR9285
<Arphetic> does unity use compiz?
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, Before I abandon burg I'm going to try burg-manager
<ParkerR> Just a sec
<kowen> Arphetic: Yes.
<DasEi> termitor: so you get just no picture, but a safetywarning from your monitor ? you will need another medium aka usb or cd then
<termitor> DasEi, dont have :c
<kowen> It has its own plugin for Compiz, which lets you do some minor adjustments in ccsm.
<Arphetic> does ubuntu stop with KDE as well?
<kowen> (For Unity 3D, at least.)
<bollullera> hello
<DasEi> termitor: which OS are you currently talking from ? ssh on the broken one installed ?
<Strav> He. I'm currently fighthing against permissions on my samba share, some help about it would be real nice.  On server side, fstab entry for the drive (which I share) is: UUID=my_drive_uuid /media/raid auto defaults 0 3 rw,user,exec,umask=000 ... On the client side, it's mostly ending the same way except I specify that this is a smbfs. Now on the smb.conf, my share is defined with: create mask = 0775, writeable=yes, browseable = yes.
<xcyclist> Got my video chipsets on this one (top item):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/602541/
<termitor> DasEi, other pc , no cd reader on
<nerdy_kid> apt.ubuntu.com links such as this one: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/brukkon  give my a "You dont seem to be running Ubuntu" error.  I am using Chrome, anyone have any ideas?
<DasEi> termitor: which OS are you currently talking from ? ssh on the broken one installed ? please answer to questions :)
<html_inprogress> genewitch,  yes  last i checked, ( a year ago)
<Strav> Note: The user I use to login is in the global write list. Anything I could try to see what's wrong? (just to specify: from the server side I can write on the partition without any problem, on the client's side however, I need to invoke sudo)
<KNUBBIG> Strav: what exactly is your problem?
<Arphetic> why did natty remove ubuntu tweak , and install crap i didnt want :/
<html_inprogress> icostisanu,  it standard to just give that info ,
<bazhang> Arphetic, ubuntu-tweak, the 3rd party tool?
<jep> hey guys, my ubuntu boot isn't detecting my pcix ethernet card. when i do 'lshw -C network', it as well as the board's nic show up as 'DISABLED'. I do a 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' (eth1 is the pcix nic), but still nothing and rebooting makes it disabled again. /etc/network/interfaces only contained the two 'lo' entries so i added ones for eth0 and eth1 (before reboot). Any ideas? I've been out
<jep> for like a week now.
<Strav> KNUBBIG: as I just wrote: I cannot write on the partition from the client side unless I use sudo.
<Arphetic> yes
<bazhang> Arphetic, its 3rd party, was never a part of ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> Strav: sorry didn't spot that
<Arphetic> i know
<Arphetic> thats why i wonder why they would remove it
<Strav> KNUBBIG: it's on the second part of my msg, just above your first reply)
<icostisanu> PROBLEM on 11.04 / ubuntu don't recognize when my wi-fi adapter is ON. I have Vaio Y series
<kowen> Tweak has its own PPA, doesn't it?
<bazhang> Arphetic, you need to clarify, what you are saying does not make sense
<icostisanu> any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Arphetic: Ubuntu will not stop using GNOME, (and GNOME shell will be available in 11.11), nor will Kubuntu stop using KDE.
<bazhang> Jordan_U, in 11.10 as well
<habriel> hello i am installing mrtg and i have it problem Use of uninitialized value $first in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 353
<Arphetic> why did natty remove ubuntu tweak , and install crap i didnt want :/ (banshee and some other programms)
<KNUBBIG> Strav: how can you use sudo to write? Do you invoke nautilus with sudo? Or do you copy to the samba filesystem via sudo?
<nerdy_kid> never mind, its a bug apparently...
<Arphetic> what is not understandable about this>?
<Arphetic> i had tweak installed
<Arphetic> i upgrade
<Arphetic> tweak gone
<FloodBot1> Arphetic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Arphetic, from a PPA?
<KNUBBIG> !enter | Arphetic
<Arphetic> and some crap installed
<ubottu> Arphetic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jordan_U> bazhang: :)
<eternicode> jnettop is giving me this output: http://dpaste.com/538207/ any ideas what's up?  I checked out netstat, but it didn't show anything bound to 0.0.0.0:0.  This "connection" has been doing 100-300Kbps about 5-10 min at a time several times throughout the day, and I have no clue how to track down the culprit :/
<will> !
<bazhang> Arphetic, all PPA are disabled when you upgrade versions
<habriel>  hello i am installing mrtg and i have it problem Use of uninitialized value $first in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 353
<Arphetic> i didnt use ppe
<Arphetic> ppa*
<Jordan_U> Arphetic: Ubuntu tweak likely caused dependency problems and needed to be removed to complete the upgrade.
<bazhang> Arphetic, then its not part of Ubuntu, has never been.
<termitor> DasEi, make install liveusb on sd card, but no sure it working
<Arphetic> and it didnt tell me when i upgraded?
<Strav> KNUBBIG: I must use sudo for any write operation (I'm testing with touch ./tests, and for this, I need sudo)
<Jordan_U> Arphetic: That happens with things installed from outside the repositories.
<Arphetic> Microsoft Ubuntu 11.04
<fez> hi
<santyaga> hi all
<Auriga> Has everyone upgraded? How is the new OS?
<skulltip> so i upgraded to 11.04, then installed unity 2d. when i try to play urban terror or openarena, my mouse wraps around the screen, like it's in a limited work area.
<kowen> Auriga: Depends on who you ask. :P
<Arphetic> like running ubuntu 1
<Strav> KNUBBIG: I expect it has something to do with my fstab entry, but I can't see what's wrong with it.
<bear_> icostisanu,  what html is saying , when you say  problems , you tell us here in chat room so maybe some one else can help , not just one person,lol ... good times   like your hardware your running (make and model  in some problems do helps to know)   cpu , ram , and what ever your use/problem with
<Auriga> kowen, That sounds like you don't like it...
<DasEi> termitor: usb will rather work, no way to boot without monitor and ssh in ? fresh install ? use another monitor ?
<kowen> Auriga: Oh, I love Unity, actually. :)
<habriel>  hello i am installing mrtg and i have it problem Use of uninitialized value $first in hash element at /usr/bin/indexmaker line 353
<kowen> So far, Natty has been nice to me.
<bazhang> Arphetic, this is not the complaints channel. if you have a legitimate support issue please ask
<Auriga> kowen, Really...? Hmmm....
<kowen> A lot of people are extremely unhappy with it, though.
<KNUBBIG> Strav: Hm I dunno, I only used samba to for Win <-> Ubuntu, if your smb.conf is correct than it probably is fstab, right
<Auriga> kowen, I am correct in saying compiz isn't compatible right...?
<kowen> It uses Compiz.
<santyaga> i didn't like unity, so gnome is my choice)
<Auriga> Then I misunderstood all I read then...
<kowen> Unity has its own Compiz plugin, actually, so you can control some aspects of it from ccsm, which is nice.
<Auriga> AHhh okay.
<KNUBBIG> Man when I'm that tired I tend to write total crap :)
<KNUBBIG> (by means of grammar)
<kowen> I didn't like Unity at first (actually, I wanted to curse at it), but gave it a chance for about a week. Now I think it's pretty awesome, considering how young it is.
<skulltip> i dont mind the change in looks, but seems to be messing with my gaming
<Auriga> kowen,  I may go back to 10.04 still... I think I will wait to see the long term effects on the OS.
<kowen> Probably not a bad idea.
<[V13]Axel> I have an odd question. Is there a way to hook onto an already-running program and view it's command-line output?
<Auriga> Then again I may switch distro's...
<kowen> I used to stick with the LTS releases, but lately, I'm feeling a little more adventurous. :P
<Auriga> Lol.
<Jordan_U> !screen | [V13]Axel
<ubottu> [V13]Axel: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<andygraybeal_> kowen, nice :)
<Newbiehere> Hi everyone, i want to download Ubuntu 64. In the alterntive torrents, i only see AMD 64.
<ParkerR> What and where would I add to this to boot XP from sda3? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602543/
<speedrunnerG55__> i herd unity is unstable why is that
<KNUBBIG> Newbiehere: AMD6 = 64bit
<KNUBBIG> AMD64*
<ZykoticK9> Newbiehere, AMD64 will work on Intel as well
<DasEi> Newbiehere: same, it's general 64 bit, intell fine, too
<skulltip> anyone know why my mouse wants to recenter on 3d games?
<[V13]Axel> Jordan_U: Will that let me view the output of already-running programs on a command-line?
<Newbiehere> ZykoticK9, your name sounds familiar from Ubuntu CA. Well thanks to everyone who responded, i'll started download'n. Thanks
<Arphetic> How do I get emesene to get a tray icon again? Where do I configure Unity? Will OpenGL ever work again?
<KNUBBIG> [V13]Axel: if the program is already running and not started by you, no
<Auriga> Arphetic, emense should have it by default...
<joncarr> where can i get help with compiz?
<joncarr> is anyone there?
<Arphetic> it did before natty
<KNUBBIG> !compiz | joncarr
<ubottu> joncarr: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<joncarr> thanks
<ParkerR> joncarr, Use compizconfig
<[V13]Axel> KNUBBIG: I mean if I start a program using an icon, or let's say I use the & flag after it to drop command-line access, can I regain access to that program's command-line?
<KNUBBIG> !ccsm | joncarr
<ubottu> joncarr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ParkerR> It reanable the effects in 11.04
<Pirigosao>  (MP3) [Victor & Leo - Boa Sorte Pra Você] CebPlayer
<ParkerR> *reenables
<svu> is it ok that in natty libgcrypt.so is in /lib/{arch} and libcrypt.la is in /usr/lib/{arch} ?
<joeyr> I have 10.10 on an external HD. I moved it from my desktop to my new laptop. When I boot on my laptop there is no GUI. Anybody know what to do?
<joncarr> its a funny thing parker i tried to enable the cube and everything went away but my desktop i had to open a text file with chrome to get to a browser and now im here
<ParkerR> joeyr, Try startx
<KNUBBIG> [V13]Axel: yes I know, I don' know if that's possible, if you start the programm in a !screen, you can easily reattach but when you start it with an icon I don't know
<joeyr> ParkerR: tried and it doesn't work
<ParkerR> I dunno then
<bkerensa> joeyr: You having some trouble?
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, Did you see my new qustion?
<ParkerR> *question
<joeyr> bkerensa: My external hd that has Ubuntu on it boots but there is no GUI. I have an AMD Athlon x2 p340 processor and for graphics I have ATI mobility radeon HD 4250
<dd214> Having trouble with 11.04 and VMware workstation, I can't create clones of existing VMs without workstation abruptly closing.  no logs
<joncarr> hey parker...noone seems to be answering in that channel but i was wondering if you would mind giving me a hand getting this stuff back
<ParkerR> Sure
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: Don't add that anywhere. Install standard GRUB2 and you should have no problem. BURG is not supported here. If you'd like help with BURG it has its own venues for support.
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, There and IRC channel for it?
<joncarr> private chat?
<ParkerR> *an
<Karen_m> with my remote desktop, why does it show 2 hosts showing up when there is only 1 host?
<ParkerR> joncarr, In here
<KNUBBIG> good night everyone :)
<ParkerR> Night
<Karen_m> Hosts nearby .. will always show 2 hosts when there is only 1...  one works, one doesn't
<Karen_m> why?
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: There doesn't appear to be. But you can ask questions on launchpad here: https://answers.launchpad.net/burg
<Omega> Karen_m: Can't you remove the other?
<ParkerR> Jordan_U, Thanks
<Arphetic> see, asking my questions didnt help
<joeyr> My external hd that has Ubuntu on it boots but there is no GUI. I have an AMD Athlon x2 p340 processor and for graphics I have ATI mobility radeon HD 4250
<Karen_m> no it won't let me
<Jordan_U> ParkerR: You're welcome.
<Arphetic> Will ubuntu 11.10 work again?
<Jasonn> How can I make xubuntu use less CPU ??
<Jasonn> less of my CPU **
<html_inprogress> can open office  read and write ms exlce ?
<xangua> Jasonn: disable compositing, if you have it on
<Jasonn> xangua: How do I check if I have it on?
<xangua> html_inprogress: yes, but better use the odf format ;)
<sgaap> html_inprogress: if the source file is in odf (as xlsx) then probably it can
<xangua> Jasonn: aah... with you eyes
<Jasonn> xangua: xD , what cmmand do I run, and what does the prog do?
<xangua> Jasonn: haven't use xfce on a long time
<retoco> test
<axisys> how do I got the window menubar back.. it disappeared after enabling the rotate cube in compiz
<kellnola> html_inprogress, it almost always can, but I haven't thrown anything too complicated at it.
<vkillion> Can someone help me? I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 but when I start it up, it doesn't completely load and I can see various windows glitching (like the Update Manager).
<kowen> axisys: Alt+F2, type "unity --replace" (no quotes).
<html_inprogress> i need it cross platfrom, linux to business ms
<quuxman> I have a sound problem. Sound does not work with any app, except for mplayer I discovered if I use -ao oss, it works
<Jasonn> xangua: Composite is off atm, anything else I can disable?
<sgaap> html_inprogress: if you use odf on both side (libreoffice and ms office) then it should work
<quuxman> also, my old test of `cat /bin/ls > /dev/dsp` also produces noise
<quuxman> alsamixer also works, but again no alsa apps produce audio
<sgaap> html_inprogress: then it depends if you use macro's/vb
<kevincsd> Hi there. Is there a way to ask irb not to print out the return value after each input?
<dfgas> how do i reset up the displau
<McQueen> hi, i was runnig ubuntu 10.10... it asked for update 11.04... it updated... now its running login screen... i can log in. its loading my desktop... desktop loading well.. i can see new ubuntu desktop... but its waiting... mouse is working... but i can not click any thing and i can not running any program... how can i fix it....
<quuxman> the drivers are clearly working, so what's left to be broken with alsa?
<dfgas> after upgrading to 11.04 the display is all messed up
<Kevin147> I just got back from going to town, and now my monitor is saying "No signal out in range" something like that... I can't see a thing, so I can't fix it via the gdm.. but I'm in the terminal now, is there anyway to fix this?! 11.04
<quuxman> Kevin147: wiggle the cable?
<Kevin147> quuxman: doesn't do crap, I tried
<Kevin147> if I can see the terminal on the monitor, just not the login screen
<sgaap> Kevin: it means that the proposed res and or hz is bigger then what your monitor is capable of, did you upgrade?
<Kevin147> theres something wrong there
<quuxman> Kevin147: oh, duh. Didn't think of that
<Hendrik1> hey folks
<axisys> kowen: that did not help.. i am on ubuntu classic btw
<quuxman> Kevin147: play with /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kowen> axisys: Ah... figured you were in Unity.
<McQueen> hey friends... any idea for my question?
<sgaap> Kevin: just rename you /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if the autodetect works, maybe your old drivers arent working
<kowen> I've had Unity muck up my taskbar with Compiz changes. Did you try running "compiz --replace" instead?
<beanstalk> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04, so I have to first upgrade to 10.10, but I get the error E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks. How should I fix this?
<quuxman> how is it possible that Alsa works with OSS emulation, but not by itself?
<Hendrik1> Hey anyone interested in getting boxee into the software center -> http://goo.gl/MhatJ
<Guest15785> if I use dd and ff correctly, can I mirror my / to /dev/sdb1 and then install windows on /dev/sda1, edit grub, and then boot from either windows or ubuntu? I guess, I'm asking if "mirroring" the hard disk to another will make it bootable? Note the hard disks are different sizes.
<LinuxHack3r> if I use dd and ff correctly, can I mirror my / to /dev/sdb1 and then install windows on /dev/sda1, edit grub, and then boot from either windows or ubuntu? I guess, I'm asking if "mirroring" the hard disk to another will make it bootable? Note the hard disks are different sizes.
<McQueen> my pc was runnig ubuntu 10.10... it asked for update 11.04... it updated... now its running login screen... i can log in. its loading my desktop... desktop loading well.. i can see new ubuntu desktop... but its waiting... mouse is working... but i can not click any thing and i can not running any program... how can i fix it....
<ayecee> McQueen: I don't know, but you are truly a master of the ellipsis.
<sgaap> McQueen, if you pick ubuntu classic desktop at gdm login does that happen too?
<Jasonn> What can I remove in xubuntu to make it use less CPU, more specifically, firefox uses a LOT, can I maybe unload some crap in there?
<McQueen> sgaap, i am newbie... can you show me a way...
<sgaap> Jasonn try something like midori if you want minimal
<zvacet> Jasonn: you can use lubuntu instead
<sgaap> McQueen, if you are at the login screen (assuming you dont login automatically) you can choose a session, pick ubuntu classic and then login
<soreau> Guys no matter what I do, I cannot get back into ubuntu classic mode. Even when I switch to it, it still starts unity session unity
<ZykoticK9> Jasonn, XFCE uses close to the same amount of resources as Gnome, lxde (what lubuntu uses) is lightweight in comparison
<LAcan> what size swap partition should I use on a 32 bit laptop with 2gb of physical ram? ubuntu 10.04...
<Jasonn> sgaap: and is there anything other than firefix that I can take off my system to make it run better (the problem is the fans, they run SOO loud)
<zvacet> LAcan: at least 2gb
<McQueen> sgaap, i am loging in well, its not problem... the problem is after login... its loading my desktop.. its showing my desktop... i can move my mouse... but i cant click anything...
<sgaap> Jasonn: if you have fans spinning you have overheating and load might not even be the primairy issue
<Jasonn> ZykoticK9: atm, I am not looking to install a whole new os on the system, plus I like the support Xubuntu gets, as opposed to lubuntu
<LAcan> zvacet, will more increase perofrmance or anything...?
<cached> what's with #ubuntu-unregged? was there a spambot attack?
<kowen> LAcan: I'd recommend twice your physical memory, personally.
<sgaap> McQueen: the reason for testing with ubuntu classic is to see if it also happens then
<LAcan> so 4gb kowen ?
<kowen> That's what I do.
<LAcan> kk
<LjL> cached: not very recently. you might have been redirected there due to join throttling, though.
<Jasonn> sgaap: Where can I begin to troubleshoot? I mean, i turn my comp off at night and everything, so I dont see what the problem could be
<zvacet> LAcan: for suspen and hibernation I think
<cached> LjL:but i haven't joined for over 4 hours
<Kevin147> this is bs... ok, so I can go lower then what I had, but then it looks like crap, and says the same thing again... I'm on vnc atm
<bU1137Pr00f> Does anyone know how to change the gdm in 11.04?
<Kevin147> I want my normal screen ffs!
<sgaap> Jasonn, it might be something hogging cpu or gpu, it might be dust or bad airflow for example.
<ZykoticK9> Jasonn, you could install lxde on Xubuntu and give it a try, you certainly don't need to reinstall an OS
<Jasonn> ZykoticK9: Ill look into that, thanks :)
<Jasonn> sgaap: There is definitely no dust or any physical problems,
<kowen> bU1137Pr00f: 11.04 uses GDM2. It's not as easily configurable as the original GDM, but there are some tools you can install to help.
<zvacet> Jasonn: as somebody told you try midori instead of ff
<bU1137Pr00f> kowen: got a list?
<kowen> bUll37Pr00f: Unfortunately, no. I'm at work. :|
<sgaap> Jasonn, if thats the case and no visible load issues are around its important to determine whats making the noise, some gpu drivers for example can cause your gpu to become hot
<kowen> But at least that's something to go off of? :P
<Jasonn> sgaap: and what is a gpu?
<bU1137Pr00f> kowen: I also have some controls to add. I figured out icons but I don't know that directory controls are in.
<ParkerR> Graphics card
<sgaap> Jasonn: your videocard
<steiner> how can i run nethack falconseye with out wine?
<Jasonn> sgaap: Ok, and how would I see what is wrong with that?
<sgaap> Jasonn, well, if its the one making the noise then its ovious it runs too hot
<kowen> bU1137Pr00f: I'm not sure I know what you mean. In regards to GDM, or...?
<sgaap> Jasonn: and if its not then its something else
<html_inprogress> McQueen, do you need something?
<reprapperMC> Is there a general problem with Ubuntu 11.04 causing intermittent wireless?
<oneliner> is it ok to say the default firefox flash player is of relatively no use?
<kowen> oneliner: Absolutely. :P
<bU1137Pr00f> kowen: I downloaded log-in screens that I want to use. what program do I use to add them to gdm?
<sgaap> Jasonn, with lm-sensors you might be able to get temp readings if all your temp monitors are found
<beanstalk> Is anyone else updating from 10.04 to 11.04?
<hakeon> yup
<beanstalk> Rather, is there any way to disable third-party packages temporarily?
<Jasonn> sgaap: Its really weird because I am sure there is nothing wrong with the airflow, in fact, my comp runs almost open, so it cant be that, but I have a dual core 2.8GhZ(per core) processor, 2.5GB ram
<kowen> bU1137Pr00f: Ah. I know in previous versions of Ubuntu you could install gdm2setup (or something similar) which would allow you to change the login background and GTK theme.
<sgaap> Jasonn, just "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors" and run "sensors" in a terminal
<bU1137Pr00f> kowen: Using 11.04
<html_inprogress> lxde, what this?
<zvacet> beanstalk: ubuntu software center>edit>repositories
<kowen> bU1137Pr00f: Let me look around for a second.
<hakeon> HELP:  libreoffice impress slides blank when opened by MS powerpoint
<beanstalk> zvacet: what do I select now?
<zvacet> html_inprogress:  http://lxde.org/
<reprapperMC> Using 11.04, but my internet speed through wireless is very slow.
<hakeon> note:  also blank when opened by mac OSX
<zvacet> beanstalk: all thir party repos like medibuntu ppa etc
<html_inprogress> oneliner,  what do you mean no use?  what are you using it for?
<thalll> Hi, why isnt this command eval right? /bin/sh -c watch 'cat /proc/meminfo | fgrep MemFree | sed s/[^0-9]//g >> 2.3.6.txt'
<Jasonn> sgaap: The only one is a virtual device, and its at 60 C
<beanstalk> zvacet: I don't have any of those
<beanstalk> zvacet: it said that might be the problem for "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks" but I guess that's not it
<sgaap> Jasonn: then its probably not reconizing your hardware monitors
<zvacet> beanstalk: good,then you can start upgrade
<ryan-c|m> anyone know why my monitor shuts off once grub loads the kernel on natty?  I disabled the splash and vt.handoff and it still does it.
<bencc> when rotating logs, what is the error.log.1 file?
<numbah1hax0r> Can somebody help me?
<Jasonn> sgaap: How do I fix that?
<beanstalk> zvacet: I get the same error :(
<oneliner> html_inprogress: nothing much, just stuff it was obviously not meant to do, like, surf the web, n stuff
<sgaap> Jasonn, do you have any other os, if so does it happen to run hot too?
<ryan-c|m> it doesn't seem to be dhcping either
<bencc> I understand the error.log.2.gz file
<numbah1hax0r> In Xchat I can't see the list of users.
<Jasonn> sgaap: Nope, only xubuntu
<zvacet> beanstalk: is your maverick up-to-date
<beanstalk> zvacet: yep
<KM0201> numbah1hax0r: view/userlist  is it checked?
<kowen> bU1137Pr00f: Try this. https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<sgaap> Jasonn, if you do top in a terminal is one of the loads above 1?
<beanstalk> zvacet: actually, I'm on Lucid Lynx
<beanstalk> 10.04 lts
<numbah1hax0r> KM0201, thanks for responding but I fixed it. :D
<zvacet> beanstalk: you can not skip versions
<KM0201> ok
<Jasonn> sgaap: no, but one is 0.96
<beanstalk> zvacet: I'm trying to update to 10.10 so I can then update to 11.04
<zvacet> beanstalk: do you have separate home
<Jasonn> sgaap: Am now installing something, and one is at 1.07, the other at 1.05 and the other at 0.97
<beanstalk> zvacet: nope
<ZykoticK9> beanstalk, by default LTSs will only upgrade to another LTS - sorry I don't know what you have to change to get non-LTS version.  Good luck.
<sgaap> Jason, its rather high, or you system is very old
<beanstalk> ZykoticK9: I've already changed the setting to let it go to 10.10
<beanstalk> (non-lts
<beanstalk> )
<tepster> hi quick question - is it common practice to encrypt the home directory? it that what most users do?
<Rehan> anytime I switch to a tty (virtual terminal), not only does my X crash but my tty text asking for me to login is wavy/blurry. I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers. Could anyone assist me please? Thank you.
<zvacet> beanstalk: you can try upgrade with 10.10 alternate cd
<Jasonn> sgaap: The system is not too old, its a thinkcenter from IBM, its like 4 yrs old
<LAcan> tepster, ya and its a good idea
<beanstalk> zvacet: I have a netbook, so I can't use a CD
<bear_> command line, install medibuntu codec? how to?
<zvacet> beanstalk: but I don´t know why you are getting those errors
<DasEi> beanstalk: sudo update-manager -d  tells ?
<beanstalk> DasEi: let me see
<Logan_> !medibuntu | bear_
<ubottu> bear_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sgaap> Jason, and does top show apps with high cpu and/or mem?
<html_inprogress> oneliner,  whats your os ? and  might not have got every thing
<beanstalk> DasEi: that's just the normal update manager
<bU1137Pr00f> kowen: Thanks. Know do you know where I can put my controls so other users can have access to them through the appearance menu?
<ZykoticK9> DasEi, "u-m -d" is saying update to development version
<Jasonn> sgaap: Xorg
<DasEi> !!upgrade | beanstalk
<ubottu> beanstalk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jasonn> sgaap: software-center, and xchat
<FreeFreak> hello
<beanstalk> DasEi: I know how to upgrade
<beanstalk> but now it's saying it's a release candidate
<FreeFreak> can I talk about Wubi installer here?
<sgaap> Jasonn, for example, mine is taking around a few % cpu max, with spikes depending on activity
<sgaap> Jasonn: for xorg
<wasabi> Howdy, howdy. Anybody have any knowledge about the progress of multiarch?
<KM0201> FreeFreak: only if you wanna be laughed and pointed out... ;)
<DasEi> beanstalk: which version it suggests ? natty (11.04) or even further ?
<Jasonn> sgaap: Same on mine, just the spikes are really high, and I am talking system overall, and when the spikes happen, it goes REALLY loud
<Nexxy> presumably easy question here ~ I have an LCD monitor connected to my laptop via VGA... it's being detected as CRT1 according to xrandr, and it won't allow me to set the proper resolution (1920x1080)... anyone have any pointers for me?
<ZykoticK9> wasabi, multiarch is a Debian thing isn't it?
<zus> what is the  command for  upgrading distro? is it sudo apt-get dist-updgrade?
<wasabi> And ubuntu, of course.
<forevertheuni> hey I was upgrading to 11.04 and..well there was a problem in the end of installation with nswrapperplugin  so everything stopped before the cleaning etc etc...how can I resume? or what can I do to do it manually?
<Logan_> !upgrade | zus
<ubottu> zus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<maco> zus: sudo do-release-upgrade to go to a new version
<beanstalk> it says 10.10
<sgaap> Jasonn: then it might be your driver
<zvacet> zus: no
<LAcan> Nexxy, does your vcard support that resolution?
<Jasonn> sgaap: How do I upgrade that?
<sgaap> Jasonn: whats your graphics card?
<Jasonn> sgaap: xD how do I check that?
<zus> i need the cli syntax i think.
<Nexxy> yes, it was displaying properly at one point, now it's not showing that resolution as an option anymore, and I'm not sure why it disappeared
<ZykoticK9> Jasonn, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<maco> zus: sudo do-release-upgrade
<sgaap> Jasonn, what zykotick9 just said
<zus> thanks
<Jasonn> ZykoticK9: sgaap Thanks :)
<Jasonn> sgaap: ZykoticK9: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<DasEi> !who | beanstalk
<ubottu> beanstalk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sgaap> Jasonn: thats the only one in the list?
<beanstalk> DasEi: that was to you :P
<Jasonn> sgaap: Yeah
<zvacet> beanstalk: si you upgraded to 10.10
<bU1137Pr00f> kowen: Got a 404 error for gdm2setup
<sgaap> Jasonn, im not sure then, it might just be an issue with that driver
<DasEi> beanstalk: either can set the update-manager to prompt for new releases or go by http://paste.ubuntu.com/602553/ as mentioned above
<beanstalk> zvacet: I'm trying to.
<Jasonn> sgaap: Hm
<beanstalk> DasEi, zvacet: I've already set it to do that. I pressed the button to upgrade to 10.10. That's what's giving me "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks."
<sgaap> Jasonn: does the graphics card has a fan? its an integrated gpu so it might be fanless
<Darxus> How do I get back to an application, in unity, after I minimized it?  It's not showing up in the alt-tab thing, or the panel.
<Jasonn> sgaap: Fanless
<bU1137Pr00f> Darxus: Sure you minimized it?
<sgaap> well, then it can hardly be the source of the noise, so it must be something else :s
<forevertheuni> hey I was upgrading to 11.04 and..well there was a problem in the end of installation with nswrapperplugin  so everything stopped before the cleaning etc etc...how can I resume? or what can I do to do it manually?
<Darxus> bU1137Pr00f: Yup, I was testing my theory that a different app disappeared because I minimized it.
<Darxus> The app is azureus.
<quuxman> any ideas why alsa wouldn't work, but oss emulation does?
<sgaap> Jasonn: can you make up which fans make more noise, casefan, or cpu
<Darxus> I can still see it in ps.
<PurplePuppies> WOOOO
<PurplePuppies> WASSSUP CHANNNEEEELLL!!
<bU1137Pr00f> Darxus: I have the same problem with Skype. Unity likes to do that.
<Jasonn> sgaap: I can point to it, just dont know what its called.
<FreeFreak> hello
<Jasonn> !ot | PurplePuppies
<ubottu> PurplePuppies: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FreeFreak> again :)
<DasEi> beanstalk: is your system updated/graded ?
<FreeFreak> what is the package name of the wubi installer?
<sgaap> Jasonn: you got 3 fans minimum: psu (power), cpu and case
<beanstalk> DasEi: yes. I've installed all the latest updates.
<DasEi> beanstalk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bear_> lol PurplePuppies ,,  the dogs are going wilded again...
<Jasonn> sgaap: Case is the one pointing outside sucking air
<beanstalk> DasEi: I'll try
<Jasonn> ?
<PurplePuppies> hahahahah
<zvacet> beanstalk:just suggestion but try sudo apt-get -f install
<PurplePuppies> Jasonn: Why hello.
<Darxus> bU1137Pr00f: Is it because it's trying to minimize to the... icon tray thing that doesn't exist anymore?
<sgaap> Jasonn, yes, or blowing it out
<beanstalk> zvacet: what does that do?
<bazhang> PurplePuppies, ubuntu support question?
<Jasonn> sgaap: Its the case one
<sgaap> Jasonn: you can have more then one
<PurplePuppies> Bazhang: always
<zvacet> beanstalk: fix broken packages if any
<beanstalk> oh ok
<FreeFreak> what is the package name of the wubi installer?
<bazhang> PurplePuppies, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Jasonn> sgaap: Yeah, there are 2 at the front, and just holes at the back, its both
<bU1137Pr00f> Darxus: Your guess is as good as mine. I gave up on Unity. Switched it to the Ubuntu Classic profile.
<14WAA642U> For some reason, after I pair my phone's bluetooth, I don't see the mobile internet connection I created as a network option.  I made sure to save the connection and check "allow all users".
<sgaap> Jasonn, then it might be set like that in the bios, just responding on extra heat
<Darxus> bU1137Pr00f: Okay, thanks.  I didn't expect to stick with unity as long as I already have....
<14WAA642U> Anyone know what might cause that?
<PurplePuppies> bazhang: dont be sucha grump
<FreeFreak> please tell me and i'll leave
<FreeFreak> what is the package name of the wubi installer?
<sgaap> Jasonn, still, they accumulate dust faster then vacuumcleaners
<KM0201> FreeFreak: using wubi is detailed on the ubuntu site.. but it's not really a good idea
<KM0201> !wubi | FreeFreak
<ubottu> FreeFreak: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<bU1137Pr00f> Darxus: Don't get me wrong... I like Unity, well some of the features they added, but it really isn't Gnome 3
<Jasonn> sgaap: Ill clean it out and look at the bios
<sgaap> Jasonn, i use compressed air from time to time to clean mine our
<_numbers> this is a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 server and apt-get install mysql-server doesn't work. after its installed i run mysql client but get an error that it can't connect to the mysqld.sock. any ideas? has happened a lot to me.
<Jasonn> sgaap: Thanks a lot mate :
<Jasonn> )
<sgaap> if its not load or so then i cant think of any other reason
<FreeFreak> thanks a lot
<Nexxy> _numbers, did you start the mysql daemon?
<Leprikonas> Has anybody tryed installing ubuntu on Inspiron duo?
<_numbers> Nexxy: yes
<jpohl> after upgrading to xubuntu natty when i try to shutdown or restart it just takes me back to the login screen
<bU1137Pr00f> Leprikonas: I have mine on an Inspiron 1545.
<kesi> Hi, I just installed ubuntu server and I'm trying to get it to recognize my network cards (wireless or wired) and having no luck.  Any suggestions?  The only interface listed under ifconfig is lo.  I see the ethernet card under lspci
<bU1137Pr00f> kesi: Ever have to play around with Gentoo?
<Rehan> anytime I switch to a tty (virtual terminal), not only does my X crash but my tty text asking for me to login is wavy/blurry. I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers. Could anyone assist me please? Thank you.
<bU1137Pr00f> kesi: lo is your loopback, if eth0 isn't in your ifgonfig, then the drivers for it didn't install.
<Leprikonas> ok, then has anybody trien ubuntu on a convertible tanlet pc?
<Leprikonas> *tablet
<DasEi> kesi: what does : sudo ifup eth0 inet dhcp     repeat ?
<kesi> bU1137Pr00f: it shows up in lscpci.. what can I do?
<cache_surplus> jpohl: uname -a
<html_inprogress> jpohl,  if you set it up like so
<beanstalk> I get the error "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks" during the second step of upgrading. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Superstar_> How do I generate a apache password file in Ubuntu?
<bU1137Pr00f> keri: Unless it has a connection to the internet, I'm not sure what you can do.
<cache_surplus> jpohl: shutdown -r now
<bU1137Pr00f> keri: let me look how to do it in gentoo. should be similar
<DasEi> beanstalk: never heard of that error, try from single mode, repair broken packages, if that doesn't help, choose another server
<bU1137Pr00f> keri: try net-setup.
<html_inprogress> Leprikonas,  no, but have you?
<bU1137Pr00f> keri: net-setup eth0
<beanstalk> DasEi: what's single mode? I've already repaired broken packages. and how do I choose another server? :P
<retoco> How can i find out what's the range of IPs of my ISP??
<Berto> Hi - Is simply installing unattended-upgrades on my 10.04 servers enough to get auto updates?  Do I need to change config files?
<bU1137Pr00f> keri: nm... didn't work.
<DasEi> beanstalk: single-mode is tried ? sudo synaptic > sources > choose downloadserver
<cache_surplus> jpohl: you can goto terminal by pressing cntr-alt-F2, then logging in an executing those commands..
<bU1137Pr00f> keri: Reinstall?
<html_inprogress> bU1137Pr00f,   just manually install it
<DasEi> kesi: ?
<kesi> DasEi: it says ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.  Ignoring unknown interface inet=inet.  Ignoring unknown interface dhcp=dhcp
<tensorpudding> if you're making a package, and you put icons in hicolor, is adding hicolor-theme to the dependencies enough to make sure that installing it does the right thing?
<html_inprogress> retoco, whys thats you ask?
<DasEi> kesi: sudo ifup wlan0 eth1  ?
<kesi> bU1137Pr00f: net-setup command not found
<Nexxy> so I've determined that both my video card and monitor support the 1920 x 1080 resolution. It appears as though it is an issue with the fact that ubuntu identified my LCD monitor as CRT (presumably due to the VGA connection). Is xorg.conf the most appropriate way to address this?
<forevertheuni> so I updated to 11.04...and my gnome doesn't work anymore I have a black screen with stuff running on the back..I tried ubuntu and ubuntu-classic with no effect..I managed to come to kde what can I do? the upgrade failed in the end of installing pkgs and the cleaning didn' take place
<Leprikonas> html_inprogress, not yet, I will get my dell duo on next saturday :D
<foodstamp> any ideas on getting mic (ext & int) configured in xubuntu 11.04? i've already enbled everything that i can think of
<jpohl> cache_surplus: i already tried that, trying to shutdown like that way locks up the computer
<LAcan> how do i enable VNC server on 10.04... is it installed by default?
<kesi> DasEi: ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<kesi> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<sgaap> foreverthenuni: tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<html_inprogress> Leprikonas,  did you do your research?
<DasEi> kesi: so for some reason it appears the drivers for your NIC's are missing, can you pastebin the part of lspci telling about the NIC ?
<kesi> ok
<forevertheuni> sgaap i'll try
<Leprikonas> html_inprogress, no, just now i'm reading a http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658635&page=37
<forevertheuni> sgaap, nup nothing missing
<LAcan> is VNC installed by default in 10.04?
<kesi> DasEi: 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL-8139/8139c/8139C+ (rev 10)
<sgaap> forevertheuni: so its only a black background in unity?
<html_inprogress> Leprikonas,  pm ?    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGlPvnW6mgU
<DasEi> forevertheuni: (!logs you off, so first read) sudo init 1 >choose repair broken p.. , then choose root : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, sudo service gdm start
<forevertheuni> sgaap, aye pop-ups notif come and "crash reports" windows
<sgaap> forevertheuni: what kind of?
<Leprikonas> looks oh thanx html_inprogress
<forevertheuni> I have to reboot to come to ini1 cause I think my nvidia module breaks the fbuffer
<Jasonn> How do I find a folder
<Jasonn> on the whole filesystem (Also subfolders)
<antihc333> I am going thru the BIND9ServerHow to.  I decided to stick with "mydomain.com"  to test with.  I have all the configuration done but mydomain.com does not resolve. and ns.mydomain.com does.  Any suggestions
<DasEi>  kesi: 8139, absolutely common, are there more than just the two  realtek and wireless ?
<Jasonn> How do I find a folder
<Jasonn> on the whole filesystem (Also subfolders)
<kesi> DasEi: nope.  Nothing else
<kesi> DasEi: network related that is
<kesi> DasEi: running the install again and it sees both
<DasEi> kesi: you connect via dhcp ?
<kesi> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> kesi: one more try :
<DasEi> kesi: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<coz_> Jasonn,   you could open  gnome-keybing-properties to see the default shortcut or create a shortcut for "Search"
<hakeon> anyone help w/ ubuntu 11.04 libreoffice impress compatibility w/ MS?
<mbeierl> anyone familiar with Arista?  I can't seem to tell it which title I want to rip from the DVD
<DasEi> kesi: add a block :
<kesi> DasEi: the installer found it and seemed to connect.  Guess I'll see if it works this time. It's a fast install on this computer and I just did a clean install
<Jasonn> coz_: What is the default?
<nothingspecial> Jasonn: find / -type d -name 'name_of_folder'
<Rehan> is there a way i can transfer my currently installed ubuntu partition to my USB flash drive and just have it boot from there?
<Jasonn> nothingspecial: Thanks :)
<coz_> Jasonn,  actually I think is is some strange letter+number combination,, I always change that to left-alt+Home  keys
<DasEi> kesi: auto eth0
<DasEi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jmrenner> hey guys ever since I've installed Natty I've had all sorts of suspend/hibernate/resume issues
<coz_> Jasonn,   you may also want to look into easystroke  gesture recognition for mouse gestures systemically
<RavenHursT> So how do I bring up my buddy lists in Empathy?
<DasEi> kesi: two lines, save interfaces, then sudo networking restart
<DasEi> kesi: two lines, save interfaces, then sudo service networking restart*
<RavenHursT> I've set up all my chat accounts.. but I don't see anywhere that says.. "HEre's who's online"..
<coz_> Jasonn,  o nce you get used to that  you will be hoooked...not sure about it on laptop although i see no reason it would be excessively difficult
<kesi> DasEi: if this doesn't work, I'll try that.   I figured no harm since it's a new install anyways.
<CodeForFood> Helo friends.
<DasEi> kesi: are you already reinstalling ?
<CodeForFood> Hello Friends
<bazhang> CodeForFood, hi
<balt11t> is there a help page for internet sharing from 11.04 to Windows 7?
<kesi> DasEi: yes. got a pm from somebody suggesting that would fix it.  already at 90%.
<CodeForFood> After a dist-upgrade, my video don't use al my screen, how i fix this?
<DasEi> !ics | balt11t
<ubottu> balt11t: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<bazhang> CodeForFood, dist-upgrade? do you in fact mean version upgrade?
<CodeForFood> bazhang, hi
<DasEi> kesi: so that was all done to the wood, well , good luck
<RavenHursT> Ok.. nevermind.. figured it out.. so then how do I get Empathy Internet MEssaging to load automatically when I boot?
<CodeForFood> from 10.10 to 11.04
<robbier> I have a quick question regarding wireless in Ubuntu 11.04.  In earlier versions of Ubuntu, I was able to install b43-fwcutter and my wireless would work just fine.  In the latest version of Ubuntu, however, even if I install b43-fwcutter, my wireless does not work.  The firmware is missing.  This is strange because this exact same process worked in previous versions, but not the latest.
<CodeForFood> bazhang, from 10.10 to 11.04
<quuxman> is there a program that can run gnome applets in a regular window?
<needlez> has anyone noticed a glitch like with the gnome screensaver on ubuntu 11.04?? just wondering if its just me or if this is common, with other people?? i have a nvidia 310M and i'm getting this issue
<needlez> robbier: what kind of wireless card??
<balt11t> thanks DasEi
<robbier> Broadcom B4309, it is a dell laptop.  Branded as Dell True Mobile something.
<kesi> DasEi: done to the wood?   I appreciate your help, and I will follow what you said again if this doesn't work.   I was just surprised the installer could see and connect and so it seemed like a problem might have occurred during install.   This seemed safest
<r00ter> hello, can you help me?
<needlez> robbier: lspci | grep -i network in a terminal post that output
<needlez> just wanna make sure its seeing it on the hardware
<smp4488> is it possible to run a single full screen browser without a window manager?
<kzman> hello
<DasEi> kesi: It's fine, and a very common hardware
<kzman> does ubuntu read flopy disks?
<sgaap> smp4488: very likely yes
<cache_surplus> jpohl: looks like you may have a bad byte somewhere, thats too bad. i recently had a question, why an older version of ubuntu desktop installed fine, while 10.10 and 11.x did not.
<smp4488> sgaap: with just xorg?
<DasEi> kzman: sure
<miedda> im running 11.04 and would like to connect to my wireless network when the machine boots so i dont have to login
<sgaap> smp, afaik you should be able to start and x session with only a browser
<r00ter> I have ubuntu installed but I want to put a hard disk with windows already installed, how can i include this windows in my grub???
<kzman> DasEi, but i am on 10.10, and it does not read any of these disks
<Jordan_U> r00ter: Plug the disk in and run "sudo update-grub".
<r00ter> i tried sudo update-grub but not work ...
<DasEi> r00ter: attach to ubu-box, boot ubu, sudo os-prober
<needlez> miedda: explain cant you just select auto connect?? and have it autoconnect you so your not typing the password every time??
<DasEi> kzman: is there an entry in fstab ?
<r00ter> no DasEi
<forevertheuni> hi again well I tried the dpkg-reconf xorg-xserver.and nothing
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jordan_U> DasEi: os-prober on its own only prints information to stdout, it's update-grub which (using that output from os-prober) adds entries to the grub.cfg.
<miedda> needlez: im using the machine as a server so i dont want to have to login
<kanuha> I noticed that since installing 11.04 my network speed has dropped significantly. Is this an issue that can be resolved?
<yakubori> hello
<Jordan_U> r00ter: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<forevertheuni> I tried ubuntu failsafe mode.same thing black bg when I do alt+f1 I see glimps of the panel
<needlez> robbier: run lspci | grep -i network in terminal and post results, so i can make sure it the rite wifi card im looking for
<DasEi> Jordan_U: I know, if it's found ..
<cdubya> Is there any way to customize the view in 11.04 to put the dock on the bottom? I tried to set it to left in the ubuntu unity plugin settings in compiz and logged out and logged back in, but it didn't make any difference....
<yakubori> anyone having cd import issues w/ banshee - specifically artist/track data not appearing?
<forevertheuni> kde is all that wrks
<m0ksha> hi, I can't boot windows 7 since I Reinstalled grub -- tried using windows 7 repair utility / command line tools / nothing seems to work .. can anyone help please? thanks!
<Jordan_U> m0ksha: What happens when you try to boot Windows?
<sgaap> foreverthenuni: and if you enable compositing in kde (extra effects or whatever they are called)
<r00ter> DasEi: after i will include this hard disk in fstab, the command sudo update-grub will work??
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: it just hangs
<r00ter> Jordan_U: i dont know pc is in my school...
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: cursor
<Rehan> is there a way i can transfer my currently installed ubuntu partition to my USB flash drive and just have it boot from there?
<Jordan_U> m0ksha: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: again, sure
<forevertheuni> ok in kde
<DasEi> r00ter: first grubs needs to find the os, sudo update-grub then appends it to grub; fstab lets you automount your win-partitions , if desired to be used in ubu
<Jordan_U> r00ter: Without more information we can't really be of much help.
<r00ter> yes, i know Jordan_U , tomorrow i will try all the options you cant tell me now hehe
<sgaap> forevertheuni, but are your extra window manager compositing features enabled in kde, it could just as well be that its glx/opengl stuff that goes wrong
<nsd> cdubya: Honestly at this point seeing how bad (imo) Unity is, I'd just switch to another WM and use some other dock app; I know that there's others out there.
<yakubori> banshee just keeps doing 'Audio CD/Unknown Artist/Track $num'... it got everything for the first cd I imported, but none of the subsequent ones.
<forevertheuni> ubuntu failsafe uses composite?
<Jordan_U> r00ter: One thing which would be particularly usefull, when you come back, would be the output of boot info script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<sgaap> forevertheuni, it doesnt no
<forevertheuni> yes I enabled them in kde
<sgaap> forevertheuni, so you get a black screen in the unity fallback mode?
<DasEi> Rehan: depends ..
<cdubya> nsd, so out of curiosity, why the choice to use unity by default? If it's so bad, that is....
<forevertheuni> y in all ubuntu options in gdm
<r00ter> i will remember this Jordan_U thanks
<Jordan_U> r00ter: You're welcome.
<nsd> cdubya: Because it was the Ubuntu developers that made it. Personally, I don't see the point -- the Gnome developers have been trying to do more or less the same with Gnome 3, but instead of cooperating, the Ubuntu devs chose to go their own way.
<DasEi> Rehan: either your usb is big enough, than can clone hd with dd, or use an approach like remastersys for a live system
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: RESULTS are here: http://pastebin.com/5pEUfjMa
<sgaap> forevertheuni, what do you mean by that?
<Rehan> DasEi: yea my ubuntu partition is 10gb and my usb is 16GB. If I use dd, do i need to do anything for grub?
<cache_surplus> sgaap: my eyes burned trying to decipher that last sentence
<cache_surplus> also
<forevertheuni> ubuntu ub classic ub classic no effects ub failsafe
<DasEi> Rehan: no, if that goes wrong might have to, but often that works, if usb-boot is supported by box
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: those are the options for...?
<Jordan_U> m0ksha: From that output grub doesn't even appear to be installed to the mbr. Where is grub loading from?
<cache_surplus> oh. you mean in login splash?
<forevertheuni> starting the session in gnome
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: your asking what they all do?
<sgaap> cache: i think those are the options from gdm, it seems all fail but kde
<sgaap> fail being a black screen
<Rehan> DasEi: so i keep my grub2 on my box's MBR, and as long as the usb is plugged in prior to boot, it should find it?
<forevertheuni> no I'm saying none work gnome is screwed
<DasEi> Rehan: to be on the safe side, should do it from a live cd
<forevertheuni> only kde workds
<cache_surplus> failsafe?
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: RESULTS grub actually just got removed when i tried to run the command line utils
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: are you able to login?
<cdubya> any suggestions on other window managers to look at for 11.04?
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: so i tried to boot from windows partition (without grub) and it still won't boot
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: now I'm reinstalling grub again
<DasEi> Rehan:yes, else can de-plug internal and let supergrubdisk repair it
<forevertheuni> yes and then blackscreen popups show if I altf1 I can see glimps of the panel
<Anope> hi all
<Rehan> DasEi: i have another question, how can i run a java jnlp file?
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: so you you select the default top option, you log in, then it kicks you to cmdline, correct?
<saganbyte> hi
<Anom01y> http://www.infowars.com/police-state-kicks-into-overdrive-on-dubious-news-of-osama-takedown/
<nsd> cdubya: If you want to go old school, try FVWM. If you want modern but light, use LXDE or Xfce. If you want lots of features, try KDE. Btw, you can get Xubuntu or Kubuntu's desktops by doing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or "xubuntu-desktop"
<Jordan_U> !ot | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> Rehan: no idea
<bazhang> Anom01y, wrong channel for that
<nsd> cdubya: I haven't used LXDE, so I can't say what it's like, but I hear it's very light on memory
<envygeeks> !political | Anom01y
<saganbyte> i m getting an error: Error opening terminal: unknown. while accessing a file via nano using sudo nano default
<saganbyte> what could be wrong?
<forevertheuni> cache_surplus, no no comnd line (i didn't try that one..just went to kde..it works)
<Anom01y> oops
<Anope> i have a question please,im on Win  i want to install Ubuntu from Wubu found in the ISO, and now he is downloading a torrent file
<cdubya> nsd, nice....so you have any suggestions on WM's......
<cache_surplus> your X server is not starting properly, pastebin your dmesg or tail 50 /var/log/messages
<DasEi> Rehan: ##java
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: here are the RESULTS after installing grub again: http://pastebin.com/nUPQeVPA
<nsd> cdubya: I answered your question
<Anope> Wubi sorry
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: so your able to log in,,, correct? whats the issue then...
<m0ksha> sorry, Jordan wrong linkg
<forevertheuni> cache_surplus, I can't go to gnome everything is black
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: do you not want to goto kde
<nsd> cdubya: Xubuntu and Kubuntu are just Ubuntu with different window managers; doing sudo apt-get kubuntu will just install KDE
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: correct link after grub install: http://pastebin.com/nUPQeVpa
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: thats a little tricky, and you may have to remove some .hidden files to get it back
<Anope> can you help me nsd please ?
<cdubya> nsd, so gnome is no more on 11.04?
<forevertheuni> mv .gnome?
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: the weird thing is, I have to use fdsik to toggle off the bootable option on the Win7 partition, otherwise grub won't run, and if i do that, i run grub and select win7 but i doesn't boot
<Tooyota-4Runner> Looking for some assistance.  Just installed Ubuntu 11.04 32-bit version.  No errors.  When I restarted I was presented with the Grub2 shell.  Rebooted with the install CD and dropped to a shell on the root partition just installed on.  Removed grub-pc and grub-common.  Then installed grub-pc and grub-common.  Installed Grub without errors.  Rebooted and am still getting the Grub2 shell.  Anyone can help as to why it's not bo
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: so you have both kde and gdm running your X server.
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: stand by
<forevertheuni> no I have gdm running that starts kde
<nsd> Anope: I don't know anything about Wubi if that's what you're trying to ask about
<forevertheuni> but both installed
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: yah that combo isnt the best way to do it
<dvbuser> just installed 11.04, how can I get system monitor to put the resources into the top panel?
<Anope> ok thank you anyway nsd
<cdubya> nsd, that figures....ok thanks
<nsd> cdubya: I wouldn't say it's no more, but the window manager component of it is kinda messed up (that is, all the other parts like the file, power, and session managers are fine)
<m0ksha> Tooyota-4Runner: did you try running the boot info script?? lol
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: kde and gdm have come a long way, however, running them both to run each other desktop is really not the best way. if you dont clean logout, shutdown, something might go wrong,,, prolly what your experiencing now, and after upgrades and such.
<Barridus> can gwibber be set to update more often than 5 minutes by editing some config file?
<FrumiousTrue> anope - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<forevertheuni> I was running gnome when stupid upgrade failed
<nsd> cdubya: I use FVWM with parts of Gnome, but I wouldn't advise trying it unless you're willing to spend a very long time editing configs to get it just how you like it (there's no visual configuration). I would very much suggest doing "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Anope> wana take a look thanks FrumiousTrue
<DasEi> Barridus: setup cron
<DasEi> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<nsd> cdubya: Or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LucasSpiker> null
<Barridus> cron for gwibber?
<jackster> it seems like there should be a better way than cron...
<Tooyota-4Runner> m0ksha: No I have not I will do that now and report back
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: no, not mv .gnome do a cp -Rp of .hidden files to a new dir. then you can remove stuff, like .gconf, .gconfd contents, related to the desktop and whats currently there. like i said its tricky.
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: its an art
<forevertheuni> been there done that before :( if it's user related I can start another user
<m0ksha> Tooyota-4Runner: wait, check out this thread first http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401716
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: usually you will lose your personal settings of look and feel, but thats ok, as long as you dont remove say, .mozilla or something like that... or .bash...
<Jordan_U> m0ksha: Never install grub to a partittion. Always install it to the mbr. If the boot flag makes any difference at all then you haven't installed grub correctly.
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: focus on .gconf and .gconfd but back up first... k
<forevertheuni> ok I just mv .gconf to .gconfold ;)
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: i also think there might be something wrong with your X server config say, /etc/X/xorg.conf
<cache_surplus> opps /X11
<forevertheuni> like what?
<forevertheuni> I have my nvidia going fine
<cache_surplus> dunno
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I have a doubt. While a was in Google, searching for Ubuntu, I found this: http://ploum.net/post/102-official-ubuntu-id-cards-announced Is this real?
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: im better at fixing things when im logged into a box, rather then guessing
<Tooyota-4Runner> m0ksha: I do not have raid setup.  Just IDE
<forevertheuni> aye I know that
<Tooyota-4Runner> Single drive and only ubuntu on it
<cache_surplus> ask around more in here, someone knows more about this than i do for sure
<cache_surplus> off the top of their head
<forevertheuni> just another question.   flashplugin64-installer conflicts with flashplugin-nonfree
<forevertheuni>   adobe-flashplugin:i386 provides flashplugin-nonfree and is present and installed.
<forevertheuni> and I dont' have flashplugin installed anymore :s
<forevertheuni> I'm stuck
<hakeon_> can anyone help w/ libreoffice compatibility?
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: yah thats a fun one lol... i got mine to work no issues
<m0ksha> Tooyota-4Runner: alright see what the script says then
<dusf_> hello, on my upgrade and logging in to 11.04 of 20 mintues ago my mouse moves but i cannot click anything, there is a new apple-like dock on the left side of the screen, a ubuntu icon top left, but nothing else in my top panel - when i click the mouse button and or press keys the system doesn't respond - is there a know fix?
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: something to do with copying a .so file with the right name and path
<forevertheuni> :S
<forevertheuni> need to look at a .deb to have my bearings
<forevertheuni> is there anyway to manually dl the upgrade scripts?
<Axlin> dusf_: i've been having similar lockups happen to me fairly frequently, usually related to compiz glitching out. so you can't hit alt+f2 and type in: compiz --replace?
<forevertheuni> to 11.04?
<DasEi> Barridus: ah, that's not the rss-reader, but microblogging, yes there is a tab under settings on how often to refresh
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: here are some clues for .so issue
<cache_surplus> http://pastebin.com/W8esfpk5
<iconmefisto> forevertheuni: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cache_surplus> google the searchs with those lines, that link will pop up
<forevertheuni> lol iconmefisto .it's broken believe me
<cache_surplus> lemme see if i can find that link... sb
<iconmefisto> forevertheuni: and make sure you have only one flash plugin installed
<dusf_> Axlin: for me it happens immediately on logging in, several times, the mouse cursor moves but the system will not respond. i had compiz disabled in 10.10 for WINE, would it still be disabled on upgrading?
 * Chuchulain waves to channel
<cache_surplus> here is one i tried, but i dont think thats the final one  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=989448
<root_> hu
<root_> ht
<root_> ?
<forevertheuni> iconmefisto, I have none installed
<Barridus> DasEi, yeah but it only goes down to 5, that's kind of an uneccesary limitation since the twitter API no longer gets crapped out if you do it too frequently.   most modern twitter clients allow very fast auto refreshes
<assassin> hi
<dusf_> Chuchulain: that's a very Irish name, welcome :)
<Axlin> dusf_: the default unity desktop forces compiz to be running as far as i know. what you may want to do is install the "unity-2d" package to get unity without compiz effects
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: i think i had to download ver 9 adobe first, then ... um.. im trying to remember
<iconmefisto> forevertheuni: so what's broken?
<cache_surplus> http://www.fsckin.com/2007/09/20/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-for-amd64-64-bit-on-debian-etch/
<dusf_> Axlin: okay, so I log back in, try alt+f2 and compiz --replace ||| do i need to do something else with unity?
<Chuchulain> dusf_, scottish here, but always cottoned to the stories of the tain bo cuilgne and heroes of ulster...
<forevertheuni> when I try to install it says a weird msg like if it was installed
<forevertheuni> I'll force the install of a deb...usually it works
<moele> sooo, I was building QT 4.7.2 and was getting a few of the same issues with the PCH being not there, cant find a file etc.. so I would either touch <missing file> or mkdir <missing file> which fixed it everytime and it continued building, however my question is this:  What are the odds of this breaking the installation and having QT not function the way it was or is intended to? would it be fairly high?
<Axlin> dusf_: well "compiz --replace" is only if it bugs out again, and it's not a guaranteed fix. that will only help if it's caused by compiz crashing on you
<DasEi> Barridus: which app are you using for chatting ? pidgin allows, and I use twitter in browser, so it just goes faster than I read, without further tags
<Barridus> DasEi, i was talking gwibber
<dusf_> Axlin: well it's bugging out every boot so far, instantly, i haven't been able to interact with the GUI
<Barridus> i actually like how it works now, except that refresh limitation
<Chuchulain> dusf_, classic hero cycle ala j.campbell
<cache_surplus> ohhh i found it,, here it is.... forevertheuni   http://thetechshop.org/showthread.php?168-Ubuntu-Installing-Flash-into-Firefox
<DasEi> Barridus: I know, but not where it's config is stored
<Axlin> dusf_: can you use the gnome desktop? from there you'll be able to install unity-2d
<dusf_> Axlin: won't --replace just reinstall the same problem?
<Barridus> yeah me neither DasEi
<cache_surplus> forevertheuni: read that carefully, and give it a try
<Axlin> compiz --replace will restart compiz, which is helpful if it crashes. but if it's not working in the first place, it won't be of much help dusf_
<dusf_> Axlin: allow me to clarify for you, it is not just one or two panels that are unresponsive, i cannot interact with anything on the desktop, the mouse cursor moves but i cannot even hilight folders sitting on the desktop
<forevertheuni> tnx
<forevertheuni> it's really late can't think straight
<dusf_> Axlin: tried taking a screenshot etc, no response
<ayrton> how do i test if my intel driver is working properly
<Axlin> dusf_: yes, so can you log into the gnome desktop at least?
<dusf_> Axlin: yes
<Barridus> DasEi, actually it's in gconf-editor.  didn't think of that before.  i'll see if this works
<dusf_> Axlin: after alt-f2ing up a term how do i get back to gnome/x ?
<Axlin> dusf_: and if you install "unity-2d" can you use unity without compiz effects?
<Barridus> brb
<dusf_> Axlin: please tell me how to install it, unless i just alt+f2 sudo apt-get install unity-2d?
<Dogears> Why does Virtualbox need me to reinstall ose-dkms and remove ose-guest-dkms to allow it to start? All was working OK last night?
<andygraybeal__> is unity2d available?  or is it slated for the future?
<Axlin> dusf_: you'll bring up a terminal and yes, sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<andygraybeal__> Axlin, awesome nice.
<dusf_> Axlin: and the command do get back to gnome, or shut i just do a shutdown now ?
<Tooyota-4Runner> m0ksha: This is what the Results are: => Grub 2 is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda and looks on the same drive in      partition #1 for (,msdos1)/boot/grub.
<dusf_> s/do/to
<dusf_> *should :)
<Axlin> dusf_: to get back to gnome, log out and select it as your session before logging back in
<skulltip> i find it weird each focused window's menu goes to the top of the bar, whatever it is called
<dusf_> Axlin: so type exit? or.. ?
<Axlin> dusf_: there's a little power icon in the top right. select it, and then log out
<hiexpo> hola
<dusf_> Axlin: wait, i thought alt-f2 would bring up the fullscreen term
<Axlin> alt+f2 brings up the run dialog. did you mean ctrl-alt-f2?
<dusf_> Axlin: the way it's acting i do not suspect it to respond bring up things in gnome
<Axlin> if that's the case, ctrl-alt-f7 brings back the GUI
<netbook> hey everyone! I have a microphone issue.
<dusf_> ok
<dusf_> Axlin: thanks. will i bother with compiz --replace or just ctrl-alt-f2 sudo apt-get install unity-2d and ctrl-alt-f7 back?
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a doubt. I just want to know if this is real: http://ploum.net/post/102-official-ubuntu-id-cards-announced
<tepster> is there a logitech mouse driver? i can't find a setting to control the mouse scroll wheel speed
<iconmefisto> JoseeAntonioR: no?
<Axlin> compiz --replace will only help if things lock up again, and it's caused by compiz. after installing unity 2d, you'll just log out, select your user name, and select unity 2d from the sessions list at the bottom
<skulltip> clutter and unclutter are causing issues with mouse and FPS games, i'm killing 'unclutter'
<JoseeAntonioR> iconmefisto Well, thanks.
<Axlin> compiz --replace won't do anything for you in unity 2d though dusf_, as compiz isn't used in the 2d version
<kindofabuzz> ok knocked myself, the only user, out of the admin group, how can i add myself back when i'm no longer in the sudoers?
<tripelb> friends: I did stuff in the kitchen and ...my computer was off. what could have happened. everything was still plugged in.
<skulltip> find the 2d interface kind of neat, opengl windowed games play better in 2d
<tripelb> chrome said it had a strange shutdown and I could restore all the windows.
<taglass> kindofabuzz: boot in single user mode and edit /etc/group
<dusf_> Axlin: okay dude, back in 5/10 mins, hopefully from an open source operating system :)
<Axlin> heh good luck
<xiamx> doesn't single user mode require password too?
<netbook> anyone have time to help me stop my mic output.  Its driving me crazy!
<skulltip> someday will have live-preview of workspaces :P
<xiamx> which port other than 443, 80, 21 is not commonly blocked by college gateway?
<sidge> netbook, have you tried the sound prefferences dialog?
<netbook> yes, even muting does not solve it
<Bigvjc> Hi
<sidge> could maybe try alsamixer
<Bigvjc> Anyone hetr
<netbook> i will attempt... just install alsamixer?
<Chuchulain> Bigvjc, hetr?
<sidge> its a terminal app, i think its installed be default
<iconmefisto> netbook: should be installed
<sidge> if not, it can be installed and then run from the terminal
<nomad111> hi all im trying to install gnome 3 on maverick. is this the preferred method: http://www.kabindra.com.np/2011/04/how-to-install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/ ?
<nomad111> or is there a stable release ppa
<netbook> I am installing it now.  Will it automagically be configured, or do I have to switch to it?
<sidge> odd that it wasnt allready installed
<n-iCe> how do I change what way that SUPER + W work?
<Axlin> n-iCe: install "compizconfig-settings-manager" and find it in system settings -> compiz settings -> scale
<netbook> in the software center it was called "gnome alsa mixer"
<cheapie> Hi. Can anybody help me with building an application from source?
<Roasted> Does Ubuntu have any sort of software raid preinstalled? I'm setting up a NAS, where the OS will be on a flash drive and I have two SATA drives. I'm curious about software-raiding them.
<sidge> netbook, it should work to type alsamixer in the terminal, which is under accessories
<zifty> i installed postfix but i cannot send/receive email, my postconf: http://pastebin.com/LKYgFJsv my error: http://pastebin.com/FKhCpYhK can someone please help?
<hiexpo> cheapie, why you trying to compile?
<cheapie> Roasted: Yes, Ubuntu has software RAID. It's available from the alt CD.
<Roasted> cheapie, it's not included in the repos?
<cheapie> Hiexpo: It's a program called Skyscraper.
<sidge> netbook you just installed the gui version which might work too, but ive not used it
<Bigvjc> Hetr ?
<cheapie> Roasted: Nope.
<n-iCe> Axlin: thanks!
<Roasted> cheapie, can I use mismatching drives? I understand if I use a 160 and 250 I'd have a max of 160 total, but my goal is to at least have some sort of mirroring.
<zifty> please?
<forevertheuni> hey mate tnx removing gconf and gconfd solved the ubuntu prob
<Bigvjc> I cant install app keeps asking for root pass even if I sudo
<cheapie> Roasted, I'd recommend LVM if you can use it.
<Roasted> cheapie, well, okay... but can I use mismatching drives for raid?
<sdwrage> Is there a way to resize the ext4 partition with gparted?
<sdwrage> I am noticing I cant
<sdwrage> I need space for Windows 7
<Roasted> cheapie, also, during the alternate install CD does it ASK me about raid?
<Apes> Hello, I'm having trouble setting up PuTTY with Ubuntu. I'm trying to get aptitude and 256-color support, but can only get one or the other. Terminal type xterm-256color gives 256-color. Term type linux gives proper lines in aptitude.
<cheapie> Roasted: I don't know. Maybe someone else can help you. As for the 2nd question, it's in the partition setup step. Yes, it asks.
<hiexpo> cheapie, what error you getting?
<Bigvjc> Trying to install android app maker
<cheapie> Hiexpo: All sorts of GTK errors at the make step. Lemme get an example.
<sidge> I have a lot of questions about fglrx configuration, where might be a good place to ask?
<hiexpo> cheapie, pastebin output
<cheapie> @hiexpo: What's that?
<dusf> Axlin: okay, back into ubuntu at least :) am i supposed to no longer have an applicaions and places menu etc? my old ubuntu menu had a nice WIne sub menu with all my installed program
<hiexpo> !pastebin | cheapie
<ubottu> cheapie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<siick> hello, i just did change a /etc/default/grub to a wrong fb, now screen stays black after boot, is there any way to edit /etc/default/grub from grub's commandline at bootup?
<cheapie> Hiexpo: Just a sec then...
<hiexpo> cheapie, ok
<cache_surplus> im out l8
<ivancp> I cant open the addressbok, I get this error: GDBus.Error:org.gtk.GDBus.UnmappedGError.Quark._e_2ddata_2dbook_2derror.Code100: Cannot open book: Could not create DesktopcouchSession object
<m0ksha> Jordan_U: how do you install grub to the MBR?  I've installed grub following the same procedure more or less in all the ubuntu docs
<cheapie> Hiexpo: Here's make's output to stderr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602578/
<hiexpo> cheapie, ok brb
<Chuchulain> siick, there is a way to do it by going into single user mode...i forget the specifics, unfortunately...
<sidge> siik, there might be a faster  way, but you can edit /ect/default/grub after booting a live cd
<Chuchulain> siick, you don't have access to live cd?
<dusf> can i remove the new apple-like dock from the left of 11.04 and get my regular ubuntu, applications, system and places menus back?
<cheapie> Dusf: Select "ubuntu classic" when logging in.
<taglass> m0ksha: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and choose sda as your destination
<fizyplankton> really weird question. would there be any way to reset the keyboard drivers? my capslock key is backwords. meaning if the light is on, i have small letters. and vice versa. it started doing this like 5 mins ago. is there any way to restart the keyboard drivers?
<m0ksha> taglass: thanks ill try that
<fizyplankton> so yeah, as i type this message, capslock is on
<gaelfx> I'm trying to play a DVD, but it doesn't seem to work and the logs show an error about reading scrambled data without authentication, what can I do to fix it?
<zifty> ???
<cheapie> fizyplankton: Have you tried rebooting? That always fixed it for me.
<iconmefisto> fizyplankton: I have something similar, as of today. not capslock, but numlock is backwards
<m0ksha> taglass: why do the ubuntu docs say to use grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda?
<fizyplankton> if any of yall know how to reset the keyboard drivers? im kind of in a hurry and rebooting isnt that great of an option right now
<dusf> cheapie: thanks, gonna give xubuntu a shot too
<KM0201> !dvd | gaelfx
<ubottu> gaelfx: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hiexpo> cheapie, did you read the readme in the tarball before trying to install ?
<fizyplankton> cheapie: i cant really reboot. its not a good time
<arquebus> zifty: why dont you go to #postfix?
<cheapie> Hiexpo: I'll go check that.
<fizyplankton> iconmefisto: have you managed to fix it?
<cheapie> fizyplankton: I don't know of anything else to do...
<zifty> arquebus: cause i get death threats from them
<fizyplankton> i have an idea
<iconmefisto> fizyplankton: no, sorry
<n-iCe> hi
<gaelfx> KM0201: yes, I'm aware, but DVDs play fine in VLC and SMPlayer, except for three recently bought DVDs
<siick> fn'Chuchulain, i got a live cd somewhere, wanted to somehow avoid it and try via grub commandline ;(
<siick> can i just boot up a livecd and edit/update grub?
<KM0201> gaelfx: could have a different encryption on them.
<traskers> I'm attempting to get Gnome Shell installed on Ubuntu 11.04 by using the gnome3-team/gnome3 PPA, but when I'm "sudo apt-get dist-upgrading" after an update, I keep running into an error with gir1.2-mutter, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<fizyplankton> dammit. my idea didnt work
<cheapie> hiexpo: The readme included with it is for an old version that used configure and jam instead of cmake and make. I tried following the (newer) online readme.\
<cheapie> traskers: What's the error?
<KM0201> gaelfx: on that page, there's instructions on what to do if dvd's still dont play after installing libdvdread
<hiexpo> gaelfx, you havemediabuntu repos installed ?
<KM0201> hiexpo: medibuntu isn't required for dvd playback
<hiexpo> cheapie, no configure ?
<traskers> cheapie, http://pastebin.com/pwjiqtP7
<gaelfx> hiexpo: nope
<KM0201> gaelfx: you don't need it
<KM0201> read that link.. ther'es instructions what to do if dvd's still don't work
<cheapie> hiexpo: It uses CMake instead.
<fizyplankton> if i unplug a PS/2 keyboard and plug it back in without rebooting, it should work, right?
<cheapie> traskers: I don't really know. I told you to share that so that others could help you more easily.
<hiexpo> KM0201, oh gues you don't need extrelibdvdnav & libdvdread anymore huh   ok and all the codecs
<fizyplankton> if i unplug a PS/2 keyboard and plug it back in without rebooting, it should work, right?
<html_inprogress> hi all
<cheapie> fizyplankton: Your motherboard can be damaged if you do that.
<Blue1> fizyplankton: what cheapie said
<KM0201> hiexpo: i've not needed medibuntu, since at least 9.04.. maybe 8.10
<taglass> fizyplankton: I've never had an issues doing it, but like cheapie says theoretically you could fry your MB.
<cheapie> fizyplankton: You can try a USB keyboard, if you have one.
<hiexpo> cheapie, could be a video card issue they mentioned that on there site
<fizyplankton> nah i dont have a USB keyboard. ill try just rebooting X
<cheapie> hiexpo: I have an ATI radeon HD 5770 with fglrx installed.
<fizyplankton> praise the lord for screen sessions
<hiexpo> KM0201, so you don'tuse libdvdnav ,libdvdread nor libdvdcss
<taglass> fizyplankton: Amen.  I think it goes the wheel, sliced bread, screen
<KM0201> hiexpo: i do exactly what that link i plastered above sais, and yes, it installs libdvdread.. did you bother reading the lnk?
<dusf> Axlin: ty for help
<hiexpo> KM0201, nope
<fizyplankton> tgm4883: what? the wheel, sliced bread, screen?
<fizyplankton> oh
<KM0201> hiexpo: the why are you constantly questioning me as to whether i've actually made this work or not
<fizyplankton> i get it. inventions
<hiexpo> KM0201, what the link ?
<KM0201> !dvd | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cheapie> hiexpo: I also forgot to mention that the video card issue is with the older "Alpha" versions on the front page. The development version (which I'm trying to build) doesn't have those issues. (It has a different graphics engine called OGRE instead of Crystal Space. Also, I do have OGRE installed.)
<bazhang> !dvd > hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<bp0> something is messud up with nvidia and 11.04
<balr0g> hello guys, can anyone bring me some help on Update Manager and apt-get: look this image from Update Manager: http://imagebin.org/151407 and this pastebin form apt-get: http://pastebin.com/KfkhSYyh i already tried googling this, but i found solutions not good looking as uninstalling tar! please help guys!
<fizyplankton> WOOOOO it works. praise the good lorg for ctrl-alt-backspace and screen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gaelfx> KM0201: what exactly does the libdvdcss thing do?
<fizyplankton> lord*
<KM0201> gaelfx: it breaks the enctryption on DVD's so they can be read.
<KM0201> gaelfx: basically.
<yxz97> I need a job in USA
<yxz97> to earn good money
<yxz97> as Java developer
<traskers> I'm attempting to get Gnome Shell installed on Ubuntu 11.04 by using the gnome3-team/gnome3 PPA, but when I'm "sudo apt-get dist-upgrading" after an update, I keep running into an error with gir1.2-mutter, can anyone point me in the right direction? The error is: http://pastebin.com/pwjiqtP7
<bazhang> yxz97, offtopic here
<cheapie> balr0g: I think you might actually have to reinstall tar.
<gaelfx> ah, yes, the reward for buying a legitimate DVD in China is that you have to break the law to watch it
<yxz97> optionally coding Adobe flex as well
<yxz97> :(
<gaelfx> they REALLY don't want you to follow the rules here
<bazhang> yxz97, this is not the channel for that
<balr0g> cheapie, i think tar will be needed to install tar!!
<tortoise> Hey guys, I just bought a Nikon d3000 today and i'm trying to look at the software in came with, but the software is made for only OSX and Windows. Could someone help to get it to work with lucid?
<KM0201> tortoise: its unlikely it will work w/linux... is that a camera?
<AndrewR_SM> Request for help: I just upgraded to 11.04 on my Dell Inspiron 1720. It says it doesn't see any network devices. I have the latest broadcom driver installed(99% sure) and it won't detect any wireless networks or even the ethernet cable. Please help?
<yxz97> bazhang, which is it?
<cheapie> balr0g: I think 7-zip can uncompress it, if you have it installed. Also, you can uncompress it on a different computer.
<tortoise> KM0201: yes it is, would it be possibly to get it to work in Wine?
<bazhang> !alis | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<cheapie> tortoise: Have you tried Wine yet?
<bazhang> yxz97, /join #freenode
<tortoise> cheapie: I was going to, but I've never used Wine and don't even know where to start
<balr0g> cheapie, i dont like this... why do you think is tar problem? did you see the image from Update Manager i posted?
<KM0201> tortoise: very unlikely.. wine doesn't work w/ hardware (which is what you'd be asking it to do).. just plug the camera in, and most likely it will be detected as a flash drive, and you can drag/drop off of it.. then use gimp or whatever, to fix your images
<pie_> why is there no taskbar? *crying*
<tortoise> KM0201: I've already tried it. Also, I don't think wine would need to work with hardware for it to work with Nikon's software.
<KM0201> tortoise: it might work in wine, but i've never gotten wine to work w/ hardware (thus why wine won't work w/ itunes to sync ipods, or zune software to sync zunes, etc..)
<pie_> ok so i just ran the upgrader from cd after running from hdd screwed up my box
<pie_> and the gui is all screwy and im pretty clueless on using it
<KM0201> tortoise: you want the nikon to see the camera, correct?.. tell me how it's gonna do that, w/o working w/ hardware
<cheapie> balr0g: It says "subprocess tar killed by signal (Segmentation fault)" in the apt-get output. Looks like a tar problem to me.
<tortoise> KM0201: OH wow. I misread your first message. Well, an attempt is always worth it.
<pie_> can someone link me to a help doc because i dotn know how to open firefox...
<tortoise> KM0201: but again, I've never used wine before, so how would I even begin?
<balr0g> cheapie, what about Update Manager, i went to apt-get after failing on Update manager (GUI boy ;))
<KM0201> tortoise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447104&page=2   amazing what google shows...
<cheapie> pie_: What desktop are you using, and what's it doing?
<cheapie> balr0g: "Update Mangler" uses aptdaemon as a backend, which uses dpkg, which uses dpkg-deb, which uses tar.
<AndrewR_SM> Any thoughts on my lack of networking..?
<pie_> i think its unity
<cheapie> @tortoise: Just install it from the software center.
<pie_> im just totally disoriented
<cheapie> tortoise: Just install it from the software center.
<pie_> its whatever comes with 11.04
<cheapie> pie_: Have you tried a different option at the login screen?
<tortoise> KM0201: thanks, and I'm sorry for wasting your 6 minutes when I could've googled it. I should have never disturbed your peace.
<hiexpo> gaelfx, what dvds you tring to play ?
<KM0201> tortoise: youd idn't bother me.. lol, just saying, google turns up a lot of hits on it (most don't seem tog et it to work)
<cheapie> pie: More importantly, does the "Recovery Console" option at the login screen work? You should be able to run "unity --reset" then "exit" from there.
<jep> hey guys, my ubuntu boot isn't detecting my pcix ethernet card. when i do 'lshw -C network', it as well as the board's nic show up as 'DISABLED'. I do a 'sudo ifconfig eth1 up' (eth1 is the pcix nic), but still nothing and rebooting makes it disabled again. /etc/network/interfaces only contained the two 'lo' entries so i added ones for eth0 and eth1 (before reboot). Any ideas? I've been out
<jep> for like a week now.
<tortoise> KM0201: yeah, tbh I skipped google this time because I figured someone here could at least tell me how to do it in wine faster than i could find it on google. lol
<KM0201> tortoise: the chances of it working wine, are slim to be honest.. but if you insist, ask in #wine
<bazhang> #winehq
<balr0g> cheapie, i dont want to unistall tar, how to install it again? i will reboot and try apt-get first of any other package manager and see if i got the same issue, brb...
<tortoise> KM0201: okay, I will if nothing in this thread works
<KM0201> tortoise: sorry, #winehq
<Omega> !wifi | jep
<ubottu> jep: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AndrewR_SM> OK, I guess I'll leave since I'm getting ignored...
<WhatWhereAmI> Hey, i tried to install BURG and i think the installation broke somewhere. I only get "GRUB loading." and nothing else.
<Omega> jep: I don't know the answer myself, but maybe that helps.
<cheapie> balr0g: You can try recovery mode from the grub menu too.
<jep> Omega: it's not wifi
<balr0g> cheapie, also will be looking at that.. brb...
<cheapie> AndrewR_SM: What's your problem?
<hiexpo> AndrewR_SM, whats wrong?
<AndrewR_SM> Thanks for the response. " Request for help: I just upgraded to 11.04 on my Dell Inspiron 1720. It says it doesn't see any network devices. I have the latest broadcom driver installed(99% sure) and it won't detect any wireless networks or even the ethernet cable. Please help?"
<chaospsyche> what's the command to remove unity?
<Guest9581> youtube video isn't working for me
<hiexpo> !broadcam | AndrewR_SM
<AndrewR_SM> !broadcom
<cheapie> AndrewR_SM: I can't help it, so I'll say it - Broadcom: Incompatibility at it's finest.
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hakeon_> how can i fix impress blank slides when viewed by MS?
<pie_> cheapie, to be honest i actually didnt look there :/
<pie_> i just dont know what the hell im doing
<cheapie> hakeon_: You may want to ask the OpenOffice.org/LibreOffice community about that.
<pie_> i think it works
<cheapie> pie_: Yay!
<pie_> because irc comes up automatically
<jep> why would the ethernet suddenly stop being detected?
<pie_> im just totally disoriented
<AndrewR_SM> Where I'm confused is that everything was working fine before the upgrade. Also, because ethernet isn't working I can't apt-get/use package managers. Is there a way that I can just de-upgrade? Everything was working fine...
<pie_> new gui, y u no come with tutorial?
<chaospsyche> 11.04 is buggy andrew
<cheapie> pie_: What's making you so "disoriented"?
<hakeon_> thx cheapie - i've tried... sigh... it seems there isn't any fix... how can that be true?
<jep> i guess i have to reinstall the os?
<AndrewR_SM> Annoying that it was a recommending upgrade, then. Is there a way to safely go backwards?
<chaospsyche> jep try 10.10
<jep> i am on 10.10
<pie_> cheapie, ive managed to figure out where the file and such menus are(theyre at the top where the ..."dtart menu" was)
<chaospsyche> jep: and your having problems?
<pie_> but where did the bar with the "start menu" go and wheres the task bar
<pie_> (pardon my windows terms i dont know what you call those)
<jep> yes
<cheapie> pie_: Yep. They can be hard to see.
<jep> i installed a pci-x ethernet card and 10.10 isn't detecting it
<pie_> and how do i get the equivalent of such menu again
<chaospsyche> is unity a module of the linux kernel in 11.04 ?
<jep> but i'm using it on windows right now
<netbook> alsa fixed it! thanks!
<cheapie> pie_: You're using unity, right? With that dock on the left?
<nabi> I can sharing a folder on partion fat32 or NTFS. and show me that on new machine, but when I try to open a folder shared, get me error!
<pie_> oh wow....how did i miss that?
<pie_> now i gotta figure out how the hell that works...
<pie_> looooong day :(
<cheapie> pie_: It's just like Windows 7.
<floodplain> hi all, can  i  install the font Arial Narrow on ubuntu or is it just not going to happen?
<pie_> to be honest i find windows/old ubuntu a lot mor intuitive but thanks ive got a launch point now
<chaospsyche> i'm getting 'artifacts' in my UI and yes I am on 'ubuntu classic(no effects)'
<taglass> floodplain: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cheapie> pie_: It's easy to get the old look and behavior back.
<chaospsyche> i upgraded(fresh install) to 11.04
<floodplain> taglass: cheers thanks, i thought i read that arial narrow wasn't included in that.
<chaospsyche> didn't have this problem with 10.10
<taglass> floodplain: or ttf-liberation which has an Arial lookalike
<cheapie> chaospsyche: ...like things getting "stuck" on the screen?
<pie_> might as well go with th enew since thats how itll be onwards, and the supports mainly going to be for th enew gui no?
<chaospsyche> cheapie: yes, why? you have same problem ?
<cheapie> pie_: From what I know, yes.
<FHtrain> help i'm on ubuntu 11.04 and i cant get the seconds to show on the clock. i click on 'time & date settings' and nothing happens
<cheapie> chaospsyche: It's a known problem. Somebody on the forum had it.
<chaospsyche> cheapie: is there a solution ?
<floodplain> taglass: hmm, turns out i have both packages up to date
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Is Flash player up to date? That is what was causing the other guy's problem.
<Ming1> hello
<floodplain> taglass: do you know will a web page with arial narrow auto degrade to a similar font?
<chaospsyche> cheapie: let me try that
<cheapie> chaospsyche: OK. I can wait.
<sidge> netbook, im glad i managed to solve yout troublers :)  I have sound problems i never manage to toally beat it seems
<tortoise> KM0201: if you're interested, I just now found the sd slot on my computer. so no need for software (other than fspot). Thanks for the link!
<tbruff13> I need help with ubuntu 11.04 please
<Arowana> Hello all
<KM0201> tortoise: well that solves the prob w/o the camera then.. great.
<cheapie> tbruff13: What's wrong?
<killer_> How to I configure my application menu?
<gaelfx> hiexpo: National Geographic natury stuff
<vasudan> Hi, could someone help me remove Avast antivirus?  I installed it and I have no idea how to remove it!
<vasudan> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<tbruff13> cheapie, i cant figure out how to install compiz settings manager
<tbruff13> cheapie, compiz-core: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.5.2-8ubuntu4 is to be installed
<tbruff13>              Depends: libice6 (>= 1:1.0.0) but 2:1.0.7-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tbruff13>              Depends: libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1) but 1:1.1.3-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<tbruff13>              Depends: libxfixes3 (>= 1:4.0.1) but 1:4.0.5-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<chaospsyche> why would the flash plugin cause this? doesnt make sense
<Omega> vasudan: how did you install it?
<vasudan> Omega: I downloaded the .deb file from their website, and installed it.
<cheapie> tbruff13: Can you run sudo aptitude install compiz-core and see what that recommends to solve it?
<smrz> After installing natty, rebooting, I get a desktop with no panels, and have no ability to bring up the unity dash... has anyone had this issue? advice to start diagnosing it?
<Neo_Kipling> scan my new ubuntu 11.04, it has "1080/tcp open  tcpwrapped", what's this for? how can i close it?
<sidge> anyone ever set up fglrx/grub/kernel terminlas to the same resolution? is it possible/worth doing at 1080p
<chaospsyche> vasudan: synaptic ?
<vasudan> chaos: No, when I double clicked the .deb file, it installed through Ubuntu software center.
<cheapie> chaospsyche: I don't know why. It just does.
<jeffrash> is there anyone around that can explain why ubuntu can get the broadcom b43 support consistent?
<chaospsyche> are drivers loaded into the kernel as modules?
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Most are, some aren't.
<chaospsyche> i'm thinking it has something to do with the kernel/module
<vasudan> I tried double clicking it again, it opened software center, and I only see an option to "reinstall", no remove.  This sucks, I hate Avast.
<chaospsyche> because this is a newer kernel version than 10.10
<chaospsyche> the default kernel when you install 10.10
<vasudan> They shouldn't force people like this to keep software we don't want on our computers by not providing an option to uninstall.
<jeffrash> I understand thanks
<tbruff13> cheapie, it says 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<chaospsyche> cheapie: should i reboot? no effect so far
<chaospsyche> vasudan: you have to use synaptic
<chaospsyche> or the terminal
<cheapie> tbruff13: Did it say anything else?
<tbruff13> cheapie, no
<jeffrash> But why does support come and go every time
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Well, you can try.
<cheapie> tbruff13: Did you run it in a regular terminal?
<vasudan> chaos: I tried searching in synaptic but didn't find it.  Via terminal, I didn't find the package name.  Tried typing avast, avastgui etc
<jeffrash> it works in one release and doesn't two releases later then it works for two more and stops again
<vasudan> Thanks for your help guys btw, appreciate it :)
<Omega> vasudan: do you know where the package is?
<Omega> I know how to remove it, don't go!
<tbruff13> cheapie, no the new buyou terminal what does that mean
<vasudan> Still here
<Omega> vasudan: do you know where the deb is downloaded to?
<vasudan> The .deb package?  It is in my downloads folder.  If you're asking where it installed, I think it's under Home/.Avast
<tbruff13> cheapie, just ran in regular terminal same result
<Pretto> how can i register my icon for use with my application into the system?
<noobiest> anyone can help me about debconf error?
<cheapie> tbruff13: I don't know what's going on then.
<cheapie> vasudan: What's the file called?
<balr0g> hello guyss, cheapie are you there? what is happening to me? look this: http://pastebin.com/YMyCNLzt
<prodigel> hi all. I'm tryng to configure postfix + smtp auth using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Authentication but I'm not sure if it works.
<tbruff13> cheapie, how about i try to install compiz settings manager through synaptic
<vasudan> cheapie: It's avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386
<yuskhanzab> anyone having problem to control mouse after updating wine to version 1.3.19?
<jeffrash> How do I get this issue higher on Ubuntu priority list?
<tbruff13> cheapie, how do i switch unity buttons to the rights side like x
<Ziber> Anyone here familiar with skype on ubuntu 10.10?
<cheapie> balr0g: That doesn't look good. I'm not sure what happened.
<Ziber> Having a problem sharing my screen...
<prodigel> I see 250-starttls, but 250-auth on it's own line I don't. Rather I see 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN and 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN. Anyone experienced with postfix/smtp?
<balr0g> =(
<cheapie> vasudan: Try sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation
<Omega> vasudan: in the terminal enter the following: sudo dpkg --purge <the package name>
<fr00g> Okay, when I search in Synaptic, I only have one linux-image installed
<Omega> vasudan: sudo dpkg --purge avast4workstation_1.3.0-2_i386
<cheapie> tbruff13: The first question: well, you can try. The second question: I don't think that's possible yet.
<fr00g> That is 2.6.38, but grub is showing a bunch of 2.6.35-x kernels
<Axlin> tbruff13: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Axlin> tbruff13: but maximized windows will still have them on the left
<chaospsyche> If I remove unity and reboot I won't be dropped to a command prompt will i?
<chaospsyche> a complete removal
<Neo_Kipling> nmap -A 127.0.0.1   get: 1080/tcp open  tcpwrapped . ubuntu 11.04, anyone please tell me what's this daemon
<vasudan> omega & cheapie:  Thanks guys, I typed sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation and it uninstalled!
<vasudan> You guys rock, thanks a bunch! :)
<tbruff13> cheapie, is compiz possible because i am confused
<hellobyebye> what window manager would you guys suggest for someone who is looking to move away from traditional "Window style" as muh as possible?
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Select "Ubuntu Classic" when logging in and you should be fine.
<cheapie> tbruff13: What?
<chaospsyche> cheapie im using that
<noobiest> my debconf freeze after install package ubuntu restricted extras i kill it via sysmonitor then i must partially upgrade i cant use ubuntu software again?
<esx> hellobyebye: Xmonad
<cheapie> chaospsyche: You should be fine then.
<chaospsyche> im not fine
<chaospsyche> i've got gfx artifacts all over my UI
<hiexpo> hellobyebye, gnome i like
<cheapie> chaospsyche: What kind of artifacts?
<Omega> vasudan: try sudo apt-get purge avast4workstation
<chaospsyche> graphic artifacts
<Omega> that removes all the configs it left behind too
<chaospsyche> blocks lines dots
<LEONSANTIL2> hola
<hellobyebye> i've used gnome for a while and kind of want something different
<hellobyebye> im thinking of giving openbox a go
<LEONSANTIL2> fui baneado de anonymous
<chaospsyche> openbox?
<LEONSANTIL2> me dijeron quese estaban reagrupando aca
<LEONSANTIL2> manden mp
<hellobyebye> yes
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Try Alt+F2, then type 'compiz --replace' As for openbox, it's a different window manager.
<vasudan> Omega: Thanks , it worked!  Brilliant - thank you!  I'm going to post on ubuntuforums now, on how to do this.
<Omega> hellobyebye: openbox isn't a desktop environment, it's just a window manager
<noobiest> my debconf freeze after install package ubuntu restricted extras i kill it via sysmonitor then i must partially upgrade i cant use ubuntu software again?
<Omega> vasudan: :)
<chaospsyche> vasudan: you used synaptic?
<hellobyebye> notice i said window manager not desktop environment
<hellobyebye> what is your point?
<vasudan> chaospsyche: no, removed it through the terminal :)
<cheapie> chaospsyche: I just wanted to let you know that Openbox works best with the Fluxbox desktop environment, at least for me.
<chaospsyche> vasudan: rm <package name> ?
<tbruff13> cheapie, this is what i get The following NEW packages will be installed:
<tbruff13>   compizconfig-settings-manager{a} python-compizconfig{a} simple-ccsm
<tbruff13> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<tbruff13>   geoclue{u} geoclue-ubuntu-geoip{u} indicator-datetime{u} libgeoclue0{u}
<tbruff13>   libglew1.5{u} libglewmx1.5{u} libglib2.0-bin{u} libnux-0.9-0{u}
<FloodBot1> tbruff13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tbruff13>   libnux-0.9-common{u} libunity-misc0{u} libzeitgeist-1.0-1{u} nux-tools{u}
<vasudan> chaospsyche: sudo apt-get remove avast4workstation worked for me
<chaospsyche> cheapie: that command didn't work,what did it do ?
<chaospsyche> in fact
<chaospsyche> it's worse now
<tbruff13> hello
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Try 'metacity --replace' to turn off effects and see what happens.
<Arowana> bye
<noobiest> i hav problem natty with debconf :(
<LEONSANTIL2> anonymous ban me!! wtf!
<cheapie> tbruff13: Well, that's strange... IDK what to say about that.
<chaospsyche> omg now the screen is borked,i cant click nothing,no menu bars
<LEONSANTIL2> anonymous no more free
<tbruff13> cheapie, what do i do
<LEONSANTIL2> is controlled
<chaospsyche> metatase\
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Try restarting and select "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects" at the login screen.
<oneliner> gnash==flawless open source flash player, excelent stuff right there,
<chaospsyche> cheapie: what was the command again? i had to reboot
<killer_> Is there a way to allow for double-clicking on the left most application icon to close the application? (Instead of quickly opening then closing the application menu)
<Ta0nkZ01d2> exit
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Try logging in, but select "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects) in the drop-down box first.
<noobiest> cheapie: do u know how to fix debconf?
<chaospsyche> cheapie: i have done that,and i am in that now
<cheapie> noobiest: What's wrong?
<chaospsyche> that only partly fixes it
<cheapie> chaospsyche: What is it doing now?
<chaospsyche> there is something that is causing a conflict with whatever is handling the displaying of the UI
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Do you have a LiveCD that you can try?
<chaospsyche> cheapie: let me show you a screen capture
<chaospsyche> cheapie: 11.04 live cd is the same thing
<chaospsyche> i dont have this problem on 10.10
<chaospsyche> but on 10.10 my wireless usb adapter doesnt work. it works with 11.04 and being as that is the only way i can get on the net i want to use 11.04
<hiexpo> oneliner, so gnash is good ?
<antonio_> hola buenas noches soy novato en ubuntu y necesito ayuda sobre como instalar openproj
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Do you have any proprietary drivers (fglrx, etc.) installed?
<tbruff13> cheapie, i used synaptic to reinstall everything compiz related
<antonio_> hola buenas noches soy novato en ubuntu y necesito ayuda sobre como instalar openproj
<chaospsyche> nope,i have a intel 82865g onboard vga
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<oneliner> hiexpo yes
<cheapie> tbruff13: I don't know what's going on in your case. Sorry.
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Does jockey pop up any notifications?
<hiexpo> oneliner, does it work with firefox
<chaospsyche> jockey?
<ChaoticDark> hey, tryin to run Wubi to install alongside Win7, get the popup "There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1." with the title "pyrun.exe - No Disk".
<vasudan> Do you guys know which is the best antivirus for Ubuntu?  I dual boot and email files to Windows users, so want to make sure I'm not inadvertently spreading.
<antonio_> ok gracias
<noobiest> cheapie:freeze debconf first appear EULA then freeze i after i install ubuntu restricted extras, i killed via system monitor then i open updatemanager,should i run partial upgrade?
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, I'm having a trouble. My Unity sidebar doesn't auto-hide and it covers part of the full-screen opened window.
<vike> hi, my mail notification for evolution is not working in ubuntu 11.04, anybody know how to get it working?
<rage> vasudan: I havent used it much recently, but I've had some good experiences with clamav
<oneliner> hiexpo, my firefox had cranky and broken animation rendering, is normal now, 64bit sistem
<cheapie> noobiest: Can you try that and tell me if it wants to remove packages?
<chaospsyche> can someone tell me how to use an older kernel with 11.04
<cheapie> chaospsyche: It's the "Additional Drivers" thing.
<QaDeS> antonio_,  http://sourceforge.net/projects/openproj/files/OpenProj%20Binaries/1.4/openproj_1.4-2.deb/download
<chaospsyche> cheapie: Oh, nah it doesnt say nothing
<cheapie> vasudan: I also recommend ClamAV.
<chaospsyche> cheapie: how do i show you this screen capture of my desktop ?
<hiexpo> oneliner, oh ok am useing 10.04 32  with 2.6.38.5 kernal so i will try itthanks
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Not even when you open it?
<vasudan> rage: Thanks, will check it out.
<chaospsyche> it says no proprietary drivers are in use
<cheapie> !pastebin | chaospsyche
<vasudan> cheapie: Thanks, will check it out.
<ubottu> chaospsyche: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChaoticDark> hey, tryin to run Wubi to install alongside Win7, immediately get the popup "There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1." with the title "pyrun.exe - No Disk".
<noobiest> cheapie: a partail upgrade is harmless?
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Can you try sudo apt-get update, then check the additional drivers window again?
<chaospsyche> cheapie: http://imagebin.org/151416
<cheapie> noobiest: As long as it doesn't want to remove anything.
<vike>  hi, my mail notification for evolution is not working in ubuntu 11.04, anybody know how to get it working?
<cheapie> chaospsyche: If there are any updates, try installing them and see if that works.
<hiexpo> vike, what mail service you useing ?
<vike> imap
<chaospsyche> cheapie: after 'sudo apt-get update' it is the same. no proprietary drivers in use
<noobiest> wait i must reboot bcoz my ubuntu center freeze and nt gonna lock
<chaospsyche> cheapie: done that
<noobiest> i see u latter'
<chaospsyche> cheapie: how can I use the kernel from 10.10 that is installed by default
<hiexpo> vike, maybe try thunderbird
<cheapie> chaospsyche: I'm sorry, but I don't know how to help you now.
<chaospsyche> :-(
<IdleOne> noobiest: I recommend you avoid doing partial upgrades, they usually don't turn out well. hold off on the upgrade for a few hours
<vike> ok, thks
<cheapie> chaospsyche: There are more of us...
<chaospsyche> you see what I am talking about in the screen capture i showed you though?
<fr00g> Grub currently shows Windows Recovery Environment (on /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3) how do I get rid of these entries?
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Yes.
<chaospsyche> cheapie: what would you say that is?
<izinucs> Ok.. Where's skype hiding in the repos?  I've enabled partners and the others with no results
<kjxl9> hey guys, i plugged in a controller, how do i configure it?
<chaospsyche> can someone help me install an older kernel into 11.04 ?
<cheapie> chaospsyche: Looks like a driver issue to me. If you have a 10.10 LiveCD, you can try that to see if it's hardware or software/
<chaospsyche> cheapie: i don't have this issue with 10.10 but on 10.10 my wireless usb adapter doesnt work. thats why i want to use 11.04
<cheapie> chaospsyche: You can add the maverick repos and install a kernel from there. Might not work out well though.
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, what kernal you currently useing ?
<junco> greetings! Is it possible to disable the new Unity sidebar but KEEP the new global menu in ubuntu 11? (Using Ubuntu Classic disables both...)
<uotuiouio> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   uotuiouio mdel junco izinucs fr00g Cuidado lakcaj kjxl9 r3c4ll pr0ton octillion selig5 RealOpty IdleOne mimor Nightshades Jayle Sliker[Bed] JoseeAntonioR bU1137Pr00f mns`` antonio_ Drule ChaoticDark Bosox20051 Striife irvee chaospsyc
<uotuiouio> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   MACK1E smrz jw_ kitche2 kenneth_reitz cozziemoto JaimeRave ScottR3 yuskhanzab SirScott herp-derpity floodplain FHtrain Pranav_rcmas svg xerora jeffrash nabi im789 BiggFREE iloveyou Froq_ dcat cece hakeon_ czardoz BlankVerse joe75 har
<uotuiouio> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   m4v gaelfx inetk teknowill bsmith093 bluebomber MarconM traskers flowbee Jordan_U Apes vitor-br alecsandr al3x redgone cheapie taglass tuxampol zifty daws_ goopen ai6pg L-Strife89 Toiletbowl t0rrieri blackchook draven drseltsam zus B
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: command to find out?
<IdleOne> !skype > izinucs
<ubottu> izinucs, please see my private message
<MarconM> afffs ... this again
<Karen_m> it seems you do not have the hardware to run unity?  what the ?
<izinucs> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> izinucs: there are plugins for skype in the repos but not skype itself
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, dpkg -L | grep linux-image
<IdleOne> izinucs: rather plugins for pidgin to work with skype...
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: dpkg -L | grep linux-image
<chaospsyche> oops
<Karen_m> what do you need for a video card to run unity on ubuntu?
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, yes
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: dpkg-query: error: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<yuskhanzab> where to get audacious equalizer preset?
<trism> chaospsyche: dpkg -l 'linux-image*';
<Rehan> is there a way i can transfer my currently installed ubuntu partition to my USB flash drive and just have it boot from there?
<izinucs> IdleOne: hummm.. the command is the one I tried a few minutes ago and now it works.. sudo apt-get install skype.. seems to be working.. with that installed you mean I can also install the plugins for pidgeon etc right?
<kjxl9> hey guys, i plugged in a controller, how do i configure it?
<Karen_m> Ive got a : Nvidia geforce 9500, and it won't run unity.. what gives?
<Karen_m> geforce 9500 gt
<cheapie> kjxl9: What kind of controller?
<izinucs> Karen_m: on the live cd?
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: http://pastie.org/1859049  <---output of command
<kjxl9> a gaming controller
<Karen_m> No, i installed it
<IdleOne> izinucs: apt-cache search skype   that will show you the packages I was talking about.
<Karen_m> izinucs, upgrade from 10.10
<cheapie> kjxl9: What kind of gaming controller?
<izinucs> Karen_m: have you don't all your upgrades yet?
<Nightshades> Anyone know anything about the tuxdroid?
<kjxl9> like the brand?
<cheapie> kjxl9: And model, if available.
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: do you know how to compile a kernel with an added functionality and install it?
<Karen_m> izinucs, yes, nothing else is listing .. i checked
<kjxl9> a usb recoil controller is all i know about it
<killer_> What is Metacity?  I received a popup error regarding it
<kjxl9> gimme a minute and i can have details
<cheapie> killer_: Metacity is a window manager.
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: because i want to go back to 10.10 but in 10.10 my wireless usb adapter doesn't work so i want to add that func to the kernel ?
<izinucs> Karen_m: strage.. works fine for me on an 8200.. on 10.10 did you install the driver dirct from nvidia or from the repos?
<kjxl9> ok its a GGE909 PC recoil pad
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, oh i see what your doing now you can't revert to an older version though  but ifi were you i would do afresh of 10.04
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: will my wireless usb adapter work in 10.04 ?
<chaospsyche> what is the diff between .04 and .10 ?
<cheapie> kjxl9: It appears that that device is not supported.
<kjxl9> oh
<kjxl9> poop
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, what cardis it ?
<Karen_m> izinucs, it seems they disabled my nvidia driver on the upgrade, i'm re-enabling and rebooting
<cheapie> kjxl9: You can try "sudo modprobe joydev" but that's unlikely to do anything.
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: it's a wireless usb adapter and its a 'belkin basic wireless usb adapter '
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: it works on 11.04 but not 10.10. haven't tried 10.04
<kjxl9> yeah, nothing happened
<chaospsyche> but why would it work on 10.04 if it doesn't work on 10.10. isn't that an older version ?
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, what model and chipset ?
<twiggy_> hey can someone tell me how to change the color of the text in the unity top panel in 11.04
<killer_> I'm trying to apply special effects to my windows/GUI via Compiz.  On my laptop, I have done this by accessing it in the start menu but on my desktop (system i'm sitting at now) I cannot find Compiz in the start menu.  I have checked to verify it is installed by looking for the package in Synaptic.  Suggestions?
<kjxl9> how do i enable my wireless?
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: how do i find out?
<cheapie> kjxl9: Good. Now try "joy2key  -dev /dev/input/js0"
<JoshDreamland> How do I get APNG support?
<twiggy_> @killer_: you need to install compizconfig-system-manager
<JoshDreamland> there doesn't seem to be a libapng package.
<kjxl9> umm i would have to install it first
<chaospsyche> what's the command to find out?
<cheapie> kjxl9: OK, yeah...try running "sudo apt-get install joy2key" first.
<kjxl9> gimme a minute to copy this down
<chaospsyche> how do i find out what chipset is in my wireless usb adapter
<killer_> twiggy: Ty.  worked like a charm
<ngc604> has anyone here ran ubuntu desktop on a rack mount server?
<hesterprynne> how do i change the color of the text in the top bar of unity in 11.04?
<kjxl9> it says "Error opening /dev/input/js0! are you sure you have joystick support in your kernal?
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, lsusb
<cheapie> kjxl9: Yeah...I don't think it'll work.
<cheapie> ngc604: I haven't, but it should be the same as a regular desktop.
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 050d:945a Belkin Components
<kjxl9> how do i enable my wireless network?
<cheapie> kjxl9: Have you tried the network manager yet?
<kjxl9> nope
<kjxl9> i should do that now
<chaospsyche> kjxl9: your wi-fi card probably isn't support
<cheapie> kjxl9: Good point...
<chaospsyche> *supported
<ngc604> cheapie, would you think there would be any issues?  i would assume it would be straight foward.  just not sure
<kjxl9> ya my laptop IS pretty dam old
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: will that work in 10.04
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, open google and type your computer name   > model number and get it's info of what card it is
<chaospsyche> it's more likely to work the older it is versus if it was new
<cheapie> ngc604: I don't think there would be any issues. In fact, ZaReason sells that configuration.
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: i just bought this,my comp didn't have wi-fi out of the box
<ngc604> ZaReason is a person on here?
<cheapie> ngc604: It's a company. They sell computers with Ubuntu preinstalled.
<hiexpo> chaospsyche, ok what model the wifi card and version in google and get chipset
<chaospsyche> hiexpo: ok one sec
<ngc604> cheapie, ok.  i will check them out.  i recently had my laptop stolen and i dont have the money to replace it.  but i have found some cheap 3ghz xeon servers that i think will work for me
<ludican> It would be nice if the few companies that sold Ubuntu computers used AMD chips.
<cheapie> ngc604: Well, ZaReason happens to sell 3 GHz Intel Xeon servers with Ubuntu Desktop Edition preinstalled, so you should be fine with yours.
<smrz> how do i install nvidia drivers for my system while using a live cd?
<cheapie> ludican: ZaReason (zareason.com) sells computers with AMD CPUs and Ubuntu.
<ngc604> cheapie, do you think a dual 3ghz xeon 4gb ram would be comparible to a core duo 2.5ghz 4gb ram?
<hiexpo> smrz, you can't
<cheapie> ngc604: It depends on the usage. How do you want to use them?
<karan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1KvxI_7-oA&feature=channel_video_title
<smrz> hiexpo there's absolutely no way? i uninstalled the nvidia drivers from my system, and on reboot now the screen is all garbeled
<ngc604> basic everyday use.  and music recording
<karan> please check that out
<ianm_> is it still possible to get a synaptic touchpad's SHMConfig accessible to apps?
<ngc604> music recording is done through a usb box not onboard sound
<cheapie> ngc604: You shouldn't be able to notice a difference at all then.
<karan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1KvxI_7-oA&feature=channel_video_title
<ludican> Well, I wanted a laptop
<cheapie> ludican: Well, you could buy one with Windows and then install Ubuntu on it.
<Laggg> need help compiling a kernel
<Laggg> http://pastebin.com/fWqNDXb0
<cheapie> ludican: I have found the Compaq CQ61-411WM to work well with Ubuntu.
<ngc604> ludican, amazon had a lenovo 15.6 core duo 2.2ghz 4gb ram 250gb hdd for $300 recert.  thats a pretty good deal imo
<noobiest> cheapie:take a look debconf freeze again after partial upgrade http://postimage.org/image/175z2g810/
<ngc604> pacificgeek.com also has a 12.1 core duo 1.86ghz 512k ram 80gb hd off lease for $170.  thought about getting that myself.
<cheapie> noobiest: I don't know what to tell you then. Can you try running it in a terminal and see what happens?
<cheapie> smrz: If you're still here, I just wanted to say that you might be able to chroot into your installation and install the driver that way.
<soziety> Are we all subnormal or only the most of us?     http://aurl.es/b1x
<hcook> weird
<noobiest> cheapie:what shall i run in terminal?or this bug bcoz i install ubuntu with ubiquity and gave me some error
<cheapie> Laggg: Have you tried --initrd or just initrd instead of -initrd?
<cheapie> noobiest: I'll go check. Please wait.
<Laggg> cheapie: that was the prob
<Laggg> fixed ;) thx! +rep
<cheapie> noobiest: Try "sudo apt-get install pychess" (or just any other package that isn't installed)
<parapara> I have an emacs question, and this is maybe not the right place for it, so let me know: when I try to start gnus with M-x gnus, emacs hangs with no error messages
<jismlicious> Hello.  I just upgraded to Natty, and I'm still having the sound issue with pulseaudio and sound from my Hauppauge WinTV PCI card.  Where's the best place to ask for help with that?
<cheapie> parapara: I think the emacs community might be a better place to ask.
<TrentonAdams> any chance ubuntu will ditch unity?
<cheapie> jismlicious: What's the problem?
<jismlicious> No sound when I'm watching tv
<cheapie> TrentonAdams: Low. Very low.
<taglass> TrentonAdams: There's always a chance, but I wouldn't hold my breath
<TrentonAdams> taglass: yeah, too bad, cause that likely means gnome won't be supported anymore.  And, hence a need to switch distros.  I'm betting ubuntu will lose a LOT of users now.
<jismlicious> Currently unity is working flawlessly for me, though it's definitely a bit of a change
<cheapie> jismlicious: Hmm... try running the app with padsp.
<taglass> TrentonAdams: GnomeShell will be an option in 11.10
<perlsyntax> How do i install the broandcom driver on ubuntu
<cheapie> perlsyntax: What model card/chipset are you trying to install?
<TrentonAdams> jismlicious: Yeah, it "works", but it's not a "bit" of a change, it's mental.  Ubuntu has managed to show apple how dumb-down they can have an interface.  That's just an amzing feat. :P
<parapara> I actually really like unityu
<TrentonAdams> parapara: Can you describe why?  Kinda curious, I just couldn't see anything good in it.
<perlsyntax> i not sure i don't have linux install on it yet.
<TrentonAdams> parapara: except the searching of course.
<smrz> anyone else getting on natty install no panels?
<cheapie> perlsyntax: Try installing then, it might just work right away.
<smrz> i'm just getting my desktop, nothing else, and i can't bring up the dash or anything
<perlsyntax> would ubuntu pick them up with hardware driver?
<parapara> TrentonAdams: just because I was curious and have never seen it before
<TrentonAdams> Anyhow, on a side topic.  I'm sure I used to be able to paste a path into nautilus, when using ubuntu 10, but I can't figure out how to enable that option now.
<perlsyntax> ok i try that on tuesday.
<cheapie> smrz: Have you tried the Ubuntu Classic option?
<smrz> cheapie: no, how do I do that?
<cheapie> perlsyntax: It should. No guarantees though.
<taglass> TrentonAdams: CTRL-L
<perlsyntax> brondcom drivers on windows sucks
<cheapie> smrz: Select it in the drop-down box when logging in.
<smrz> cheapie: trying it now
<TrentonAdams> taglass: thanks, did that change?
<taglass> TrentonAdams: No.  Was the same in 10.10
<TrentonAdams> taglass: Also, is there a way of having it work by double clicking the location bar, like it used to work?
<taglass> TrentonAdams: That I do not know.
<TheYellowGTO> How do you run a program from terminal without it being locked to that terminal
<cheapie> Wow. This is like regular tech support, but with me juggling 5 phones instead of one...It's fun though.
<TrentonAdams> taglass: I think it was a habit that I developed, so I do think that used to be a feature, hmmm.
<cheapie> TheYellowGTO: I don't think that's possible.
<TrentonAdams> taglass: thanks for the ctrl-l thing though.
<taglass> TheYellowGTO: screen
<slyrus> how can I make my upstart script wait for my nfs volumes to get mounted?
<TheYellowGTO> Yes it is
<TheYellowGTO> I've done it but I forget
<taglass> TheYellowGTO: run the program under gnu screen
<cheapie> slyrus: You can put in "sleep" followed by a number of seconds.
<slyrus> cheapie: hmm... sounds like a hack, but OK.
<TheYellowGTO> There is something with an & after it
<TheYellowGTO> Someone in here told me, but now i'm on mylaptop
<TheYellowGTO> And its at home in a text file
<cheapie> slyrus: Yeah, it's sort of like "Hey, this thing broke" "Well, why fix it when we can tape it back together?"
<taglass> slyrus: Have you looked through http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ ?
<slyrus> yeah, that seems to be the only decent documentation on this thing I can find
<Zolty1> Hello #ubuntu, wondering where a good place to go for support on the bundled remote desktop application in 10.10
<cheapie> I had better leave now. I have a life too, you know...
<slyrus> I'm troubled that 1) my script is firing when I have a start on (filesystem and started avahi) line and 2) it doesn't respawn until the nfs mounts succeed
<slyrus> ok, thanks Cheapie
<CreativeReach> Hi
<CreativeReach> hi
<Zolty1> Hi
<CreativeReach> so whats up
<geekorama> anyone using ubuntu one here?
<esx> jebus wept
<CreativeReach> Yes 11.4
<Loshki> slyrus: or move the logic into a script which you run in the background started from /etc/rc.local. There's no guarantee that an nfs mount will work. What if the nfs server's down?
<cfedde> qwpoaslk
<canthus13> bah. what's teh command to return a terminal to a usable state when you screw up and cat a binary file?
<Loshki> canthus13: try 'reset'
<canthus13> Loshki: thanks. :)
<glacia> hello
<glacia> can someone assist me in running an exe gba emulator
<html_inprogress> yes?
<conner_> I need help changing the resolution of my tty console.
<conner> Does anyone know how to change the resolution of the console to fit a 1920x1080 screen?
<html_inprogress> tty means what?  conner,
<conner_> teletypetypewriter
<conner_> what is this an iq test
<madsailor> galacia, for running exe's on linux you'll need wine, and their support channel is #winehq
<glacia> thank you
<conner_> All i know is my console does not produce a desireable resolution and owuld like to fix it
<conner_> Before nvidia drivers it would boot with nice crisp font and the tty's would be in the correct resolution
<conner_> but after the nvidia drivers the tty consoles and boot is not in a proper resolution
<noobiest> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nit-wit> conner, have you tried xrandr to see if you can get what you want and then edit the file
<conner_> all im asking is if anyone knows how to fix it as I have been around my ass a billion times googling it
<nit-wit> conner, are you chaffed
<noobiest> after i run,its lokk like partial upgrade same thing diff way
<nit-wit> ;)
<slyrus> Loshki: fair enough... but why use rc.local instead of upstart?
<conner_> im going to give xrandr a try
<ayecee> hyperbole is endearing
<slyrus> Loshki: don't the same problems exist there?
<noobiest> my debconf still in trouble
<html_inprogress> conner_, well i was going to help you ,untill you instulted me.. and i know whatt a tty is my my works with the deaf/ and sometimes i help her
<Jordan_U> conner_: xrandr won't help, this isn't X.
<Jordan_U> conner_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<slyrus> in any event, I think I've fixed that problem and am on to forked-daapd quitting for some other reason :(
<conner_> 11.04
<Jordan_U> conner_: Then that's probably the highest resolution possible for the ttys while using the proprietary drivers.
<noobiest> after installing new package i must run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' or partial upgrade awfull bcoz debconf freeze
<ifqi> how do we can install driver wireless
<conner_> so it is unchangeable thats not right
<jismlicious> Connor:  I missed it, is the size of text too small, too big, too ..?
<ifqi> hello franklv
<html_inprogress> connner_,  i was just checking to see if you meant something else,,,,
<conner_> too big, as in the dpi is off. This would be because of resolution
<ifqi> hello Azelphur
<Jordan_U> conner_: When using proprietary drivers there is no kernel mode setting support which means among other things that native drivers can't be used for console ttys. VESA instead must be used and since 11.04 tries to use the highest VESA resultion possible by default what you have is probably the best you can get.
<ifqi> hello jordan_U
<judgex_> hi, i used parted magic live cd (pmagic-6.0.iso) and tried to grow my ext4 home partition, getting this error "Resize2fs doesn't currently support the combination of flex_bg and !resize_inode." what can i do to resize my ext4?
<conner_> your right im rockin the 795 vesa. thanks jordan_U I hate propriatary drivers....
<html_inprogress> hi
<Jordan_U> ifqi: Hi.
<hesterprynne> can someone tell my why my computer freezes whenever i try to change themes? i can click "customise" and change it that way but i cannot change it by clicking on the theme in the main part
<ifqi> nice to know you
<conner_> does anyone know how to configure vsync on the open source drivers
<ifqi> this the first time i joint this forum
<Jordan_U> conner_: If you're passing 'vga=795' as a kernel parameter, 1: That has been depricated and 2: You might be making the situation worse as a higher resolution may be available but you are overriding it.
<mneorr> hi all, i've just applyed the new ubuntu 11.04 updates, and lost 2 usb ports on sony vaio f series..anyone had the same problem/
<html_inprogress> wait for dr_willis
<mneorr> ?
<c2tarun> I am facing a strange problem with ubuntu, whenever I am entering the password on the login screen its instead of logging in its comming back again and again on password screen. why so?
<mneorr> the usb3 port works, but 2 usb 2.0 on the other side doesn't anymore
<slinger2519> hey guys could i make an irc server? i have a computer that i have acting as a server right now running 10.04
<conner_> nah jordan, highest possible for vesa is 795 and that is what ubuntu is running as max for the propriatary. this is why everytime I try and change it it does not change because it is  already 795.
<Toph> c2tarun,,, on 11.04?
<c2tarun> Toph: nope on 10.04 lucid
<Toph> c2tarun,,, ok
<Jordan_U> conner_: OK. So to confirm, you are *not* passing any 'vga=' parameter to the kernel?
<c2tarun> Toph: any solution?
<html_inprogress> c2tarun,  that one again,huh... update, restart
<ngc604> slinger2519, i believe you need the ircd package from synaptic package manager.  then there should be info online on how to set it up.  tho getting it on a major network takes some major internet speed
<trinikrono> c2tarun: can you drop to terminal run startx
<Toph> c2tarun,,, no,, i was having the same problem with 11.04, and still am, but I think it is Unity crashing
<trinikrono> that should not use gdm
<c2tarun> I just logged in :( but sometimes it never allows me to login. is there any permanent solution
<mneorr> sorry for posting again... anyone lost usb 2.0 on laptop after newest update?
<noobiest> debconf-communi what  procces?this process always freeze and make me doing  'sudo dpkg --configure -a' or partial upgrade many time can i remove it?
<html_inprogress> im gald i didnt upgade to a "unity[ed ] mess lol
<mneorr> unity is very good
<ifqi> i'm using ubuntu maverick
<KM0201> html_inprogress: definitely some growing pains
<mneorr> but this was a kernel update
<hesterprynne> can someone tell my why my computer freezes whenever i try to change themes? i can click "customise" and change it that way but i cannot change it by clicking on the theme in the main part. also the color of  the text in the top bar will not change from black, how do i change it?
<noobiest> any idea/
<mneorr> try logout/login
<luite> I've added my user to a group, but my shell doesn't know about it for some reason. is it possible to get a shell with the correct permissions without completely logging out of gnome first?
<ifqi> how do we know version
<desg_xd> night everyone
<html_inprogress> lol,,,  sometime i come for help, but i figure i help out,,, there was like 60 ppl asking about "unity" problems or related
<Toph> !version | ifqi
<ubottu> ifqi: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<html_inprogress> night
<html_inprogress> desg_xd,  night :) see you agian
<Toph> html_inprogress,,, are you up on Unity?
<html_inprogress> Toph,  huh read up or have it or both or other?
<noobiest> anybody can tell me what kind debconf-communi  procces?this process always freeze/sleep but the  window appear after install new package both with ubuntu softwarecenter or apt-get  and make me doing  'sudo dpkg --configure -a' or partial upgrade many time can i remove it?
<html_inprogress> i think so, t
<Toph> html_inprogress,,, i can't log into the desktop that includes Unity, but I can into the Classic and then load Unity from Compiz,, what gives?
<ifqi> thanks mr. ubottu
<ifqi> nice to know you
<cheapie> ifqi: Ubottu is a bot...
<Souperman> !talk to me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ifqi> my version linux ubuntu 10.10 maverick
<cheapie> Is there anybody here waiting for help?
<ifqi> my linux not detect wireless
<cheapie> ifqi: Have you checked network manager?
<noobiest> cheapie:problem solved but i must run dpkg-configure --a after install new package and kill that proccess this awfull but Many thanks to your help
<Toph> cheapie,,, i am
<cheapie> toph: ...what?
<ifqi> yes, but not identification wireless
<Toph> cheapie,,,  i can't log into the desktop that includes Unity, but I can into the Classic and then load Unity from Compiz,, what gives?
<MK``> Is it possible for me to have 2 separate installations of Ubuntu (eg. a 32-bit and a 64-bit) installed but share a list of users and use the same /home partition?
<cheapie> ifqi: Try running "lspci | grep wireless"
<cheapie> Toph: What happens when you try to log into the Unity desktop?
<html_inprogress> compiz , im dont know about unity but i know compiz "gives you hell" lol  just cuz  and some times its random, so try to take in off , update  , restart, , log back in to unity and try in out
<cheapie> MK``: Same /home: yes. Same users list: I don't think so.
<Toph> cheapie,,, the screen blacks out for 5 seconds and returns to the login screen
<Bonkers> maybe I'm missing something, but how do I reboot/logout with this new unity interface? and is there an easy way to disable unity?
<Jordan_U> MK``: I'm not sure how manageable that would be but are you aware that you can run 32 bit applications, and a full 32 bit chroot if needed, on 64 bit Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> Bonkers: Click on the power icon at the top right.
<cheapie> Toph: check jockey and see if there are any drivers available.
<MK``> Yes Jordan_U. I was curious about the process. If I wanted to access the files of a different user in /home on the other installation, I'd have to manually provide the encryption key?
<Jordan_U> Bonkers: That hasn't changed recently.
<Jordan_U> !classic | Bonkers
<ubottu> Bonkers: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Toph> cheapie,,, could you please explain what 'jockey' is
<cheapie> Toph: It's the "Additional Drivers" thing.
<Bonkers> Jordan_U, thanks, but I think something is broken here, that top right light switch icon doesn't do anything, double click, right click, left click, nothing, and before upgrading I had a system menu with all of this, which I suspect is classic
<Souperman> >sudo jockey-gtk
<cheapie> Toph: as Souperman said, "sudo jockey-gtk" will launch it.
<glacia> #winehq is no help
<Jordan_U> Bonkers: I'm pretty sure that logout hasn't been in the System menu since before Ubuntu 10.04.
<cheapie> glacia: What is your problem?
<Bonkers> kinda wishing I didn't upgrade, this thing is a huge mess, the new kernel doesn't work with my video card, and wireless doesn't seem to work on the old kernel now
<glacia> trying to install and run a virtual gba emulator
<Souperman> glacia, there are vga emulators native
<Toph> cheapie,,, ok,, i'm been there,, the video driver ischeok, let me try
<cheapie> glacia: Try this one: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Emulators/Visualboy-Advance-3469.shtml
<glacia> souperman, where?
<nsur> hi all. i installed 10.10 and it took 10s from BIOS to login page, then i upgrade to 11.04 yesterday. now it takes 110s to get login screen. is 11.04 natty slower??
<MK``> Jordan_U / cheapie please check my line :)
<html_inprogress> Bonkers,  ? ctrl+alt delete?
<glacia> cheapie, i downloaded that im still learning on how to install stuff on ubuntu.... what do i do next
<nabi> how can I use smb:// in dest. for rsync command ?
<Herbs> nabi mount it first
<Jordan_U> MK``: I don't know how encrypted home directories would work with such a setup. What is your end goal?
<Souperman> glacia, try gnuboy
<nabi> Herbs: ok thanks :X
<Herbs> then it will be rsync -switches /mounted/dir/
<cheapie> glacia: You should just be able to go into Synaptic and install visualboyadvance-gtk
<Souperman> that too
<Toph> cheapie,,, it gives me..ATI/AMD propriator FGLRX video driver is already in use
<Jordan_U> glacia: Forget what you have downloaded, open Ubuntu Software Center, and search for "game boy"
<MK``> Jordan_U: essentially if it is possible to share a user list
<Jordan_U> MK``: Sharing a user list is not an end goal :)
<cheapie> Toph: Good. However, you can try disabling that, rebooting, and trying again.
<Toph> cheapie,,, ok
<nabi> Herbs: how can I find device name of smb://.... ?
<cheapie> Toph: You could also try "Unity 2D" and see if that works.
<Herbs> nabi it wont have a device name
<MK``> Jordan_U: I know... just forget it :/
<nabi> Herbs: so, how can I mount it?
<Herbs> its iirc usually work with nfs not samba host:/share
<nabi> mount /media/win/ smb://.... ?
<nabi> mount smb://.... /media/win/ ?
<Herbs> nabi source always comers before mount point
<cheapie> nabi: It seems that the smb stuff is done by nautilus, so mount might not work. If it did, you would probably also need the 'bind' option.
<Herbs> nabi easiest way to mount samba shares is using autofs then you can mount them by cd to the dir
<Cporter> I installed Ubuntu 11.4 using Wubi and when I booted into it, it says there is no boot partion. I uninstalled and it happened again. Any idea what could causing it
<Herbs> cporter not seeting a mount point maybe
<Herbs> setting*
<hiexpo> wubi is all bad
<Cporter> it worke for my laptop but not my desktop
<ChronicSyncope> Cporter, try installing 10.10 and then upgrading from within the OS?
<Cporter> ok
<nabi> Herbs: when I try mount .. get me, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on sbm:.......
<vexati0n> so... i like Natty more than I thought, but there's one thing that's driving me nuts: I have dual monitors, and on the second monitor the menu bar at the top runs off the edge of the screen.
<vexati0n> any way to fix that?
<renegaid> ubuntu seems to be getting slower and slower with every release
<amskinner> ^
<vexati0n> natty works better on my machine than maverick did
<Souperman> welcome to bloat
<Herbs> nabi I usually get around that by using autofs for samba
<Herbs> nabi but make sure you have smbfs installed try dpkg -l | grep smbfs
<crohakon> I need to create a bootable CD from a windows XP sp3 ISO in order to reinstall XP on a netbook. I can't seem to burn a bootable copy of the CD using the ISO from MSDN. I am trying to burn the CD via Ubuntu using the built in cd burning software. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?
<Ruge> Anyone have a recommendation for a desktop widget to monitor internet use?
<nabi> Herbs: yes, here in output
<dragon_slayer> cheese
<Cporter> did any one here go to LinuxFest Northwest over the weekend?
<twinkie-murderer> not that i know of
<Herbs> nabi ok install automount apt-get install automount
<glacia> Jordan_U you still there
<Souperman> ruge gdesklets
<byerley> hi can someone tell me if /dev/shm is concurrent read/write safe or where to look that up?
<crohakon> I need to create a bootable CD from a windows XP sp3 ISO in order to reinstall XP on a netbook. I can't seem to burn a bootable copy of the CD using the ISO from MSDN. I am trying to burn the CD via Ubuntu using the built in cd burning software. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong? Please note that this is a legal copy as the owner of the netbook has a valid key. The owner is blind, and I am trying to help her out. Anyone?
<Herbs> byerley /dev/shm is rw by default
<Ruge> thanks Souperman, just installed ubuntu so giving it all a go :)
<glacia> nvm
<Cporter> get the owner a program called jaws for the netbook
<Cporter> brb
<killer_> what is the default instant messaging program in ubuntu 10.04LTS?
<sugenge> hi
<sugenge> good morning
<byerley> Herbs: but can I write to it from different processes without the memory being corrupted?
<sugenge> disini
<sugenge> aku disini
<Herbs> byerley I dont see why not
<histo> killer_: pidgin I believe if not it's empathy
<orbiting> it's empathy
<orbiting> since 9.10
<nabi> Herbs: unable to locate package automount
<killer_> histo/orbiting: roger. I'll look into that.
<Herbs> nabi sorry autofs :)
<Souperman> crohakon, how are you reading the cd on the netbook?
<nabi> Herbs: I thinks problem in dep... ,get me failed to fetch http://archive...
<crohakon> Souperman, a portable external cd drive
<nabi> *dep = repo...
<Snakkah> I decided to switch back to 10.04 as I'm not too pleased with the new Unity interface and for stability reasons, but I was wondering if there would be any harm in upgrading to the latest 2.6.38 kernel on my 10.04 install. What do you all think?
<Souperman> there might be your problem, try to make a booteable pendrive
<Herbs> nabi what repos you have enabled?
<nsur> disini
<crohakon> Souperman, I tried that as well. The portable CD drive is not the issue. I was able to use other versions (newer) just fine, but the netbook has only 1 gb and the software she uses is for XP (though, sure it would work in newer versions)
<marenostrum> Snakkah, Why don't you plainly use "Ubuntu Classic" interface instead of downgrading?
<killer_> how do i view the equivalent of Windows 'Task Manager'?
<Herbs> killer top
<killer_> herbs: i thought top was only the top 10 processes
<Souperman> crohakon, then i guess you already knew this http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<Herbs> killer nvm if you want like task manger system > resource monitor
<Herbs> killer no way more powerfull than that
<nabi> Herbs: I don't know :D
<taglass> killer_:  gnome-system-monitor
<Souperman> then i recomend you download some other torrent on the internets and try burning it, remember not  to burn the iso into the cd but to burn the image itself
<crohakon> Souperman, no, I did not. It is a zip file, is this a windows program?
<Herbs> nabi check in /etc/apt/sources.list or go to system > software sources
<inimeg> hi im drunk
<Herbs> me too
<inimeg> i love my ubuntu though
<Snakkah> marenostrum, I did that at first, but even there I noticed some annoying Compiz bugs even in the "Classic" interface in the new release. Along with that, multiple burns of the Live CD would not boot into the live environment at all. As far as I'm concerned, Canonical still needs to work out some bugs before I consider 11.04 again.
<inimeg> its not cool with me what they did removing gnome
<inimeg> ill survive
<inimeg> but its not cool
<Souperman> im pretty sure it is crohakon
<nabi> Herbs: oh I find it:  mount -t smbfs -o username=<name>,password=<passwd> //sambashare /mountpoint
<Axlin> gnome's still there. it's in the sessions list in the login screen inimeg
<Herbs> inimeg gnome has not been removed
<taglass> inimeg: They didn't have much of a choice.  Gnome2 is dead.
<nabi> Herbs: it's works fine :D
<marenostrum> Snakkah, I see; I don't know the answer of your original question.
<Herbs> nabi cool
<inimeg> i havent upgraded yet
<jack123> hello all
<inimeg> cause of slow internets
<jack123> my internet is not working with latest ubuntu
<jack123> nforce 630 a
<jack123> please help
<inimeg> i know its cause xp is dieing
<Snakkah> inimeg, like I just said, I wasn't too pleased with Natty. I actually downgraded to 10.04 since it's supported until 2013. Hopefully Unity will mature by then. :D
<jack123> any 1 there.?
<marenostrum> jack123, I had a problem with internet connection at the beginning as well. I deactivate the connection and activated it again. It connected. Then after, everything is normal. I didn't have to do that all the time I boot. maybe this helps.
<inimeg> i agree unity is not high on my list of W.M.
<jack123> i have done it many times but its not working
<jack123> may be i need drivers.. my connection is working fine in mandriva
<Herbs> time for xfce with these new flashy desktops
<Snakkah> inimeg, they do allow you to have the old interface though.
<SirFunk_> hey, so i just snagged this fancy Acer laptop (Dual core intel) from work... trying the ubuntu boot cd on it.. it doesn't recognize the HDD though :( how can i install?
<Snakkah> You might consider that. I did and it didn't work for me but oh well lol
<Herbs> sirfunk is the hdd encypted?
<jack123> sirfunk there is a acer protection for hdd in bios disable that
<marenostrum> jack123, Didyou have any connection problem with the previous release if you were using it? Maverick, I mean.
<inimeg> snakkah im a x chat noob how do you get that cool lil ping in my box?
<SirFunk_> herbs: don't think so, had windows 7 on it before
<Nameless> hi there
<SirFunk_> jack123: i don't seen an option for that
<jack123> previously i used mandrivaa.. i have switched to ubuntu
<Souperman> crohakon, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<Snakkah> inimeg, I just do that by typing your name.
<Nameless> How can i set up a booting system on EFI machines?
<nabi> How can I use rsync, wirh keep creation date of directory when I moved ?
<Snakkah> lol
<inimeg> ty ty
<Snakkah> The same thing happened when you typed mine.
<jack123> sirfunk there is a option for it i dont actually remember the exact name
<Herbs> nabi man rsync :)
<inimeg> Snakkah just like this?
<Snakkah> inimeg, yes.
<chaospsyX> finally I got my wireless usb adapter working in 10.10!
<inimeg>  Snakkah ty
<Snakkah> Mmhmm.
<Snakkah> inimeg, I sent you a message.
<jack123> marenostrum are you there.?
<Jordan_U> Nameless: Do you have hardware that only supports EFI?
<Nameless> MacBook pro
<Zeeofu> does anyone know how to boot aternate ubuntu install from usb
<Strav> He. I just assembled a small htpc using an asus e35 pro mother board, one with those new amd apu. Now I'm trying to get it to decently play an mp4 video at 1080p and it just choke on it. Now I tried different players (vlc, smplayer), tried different video outputs, tried adjusting my video shared memory, no success... any suggestion on that matter?
<Jordan_U> Nameless: That has a BIOS implementation and you'll save yourself headache by using it.
<marenostrum> jack123, I'm almost sure that its something related with some settings (or a need of installing a driver, at worst) but I can not say anything in concrete. Lets Google ubuntu+<your network card>
<marenostrum> jack123, Yes, I'm here.
<Strav> (btw, the system has 2gb of ram)
<Zeeofu> does anyone know how to boot aternate ubuntu install from usb
<Nameless> i have a MacBook Pro 3.1 (late 2007)
<Nameless> same thing?
<Herbs> strav your gfx?
<jack123> zeeeofu  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Strav> Herbs: you mean what is my video card?
<Zeeofu> jack123: Thanks
<Herbs> yes
<Jordan_U> Nameless: Yes.
<Nameless> Jordan_U: at the moment i'm installing the system by saving a 200mb FAT partition as /dev/sda1
<Nameless> what do you suggest to do?
<komatose> 11.04, my clock has disappeared, and System Settings won't open. Any ideas?
<jack123> please some 1 help me my interenet is really not working in ubuntu
<ae0000> there used to be a way of using a operating system installed on your machine (windows) as a virtual machine inside of ubuntu... can anyone point me to how or what tech is used to do this?
<Strav> Herbs: those amd apu are an integrated solution between gpu and cpu, it's an AMD E-350 APU code name zacate.
<ae0000> i remember doing it years ago... just cant remember how
<jack123> ae0000 is it vmware.?
<marenostrum> jack123, nforce 630 a seems to be your motherboard. What is your network card?
<Jordan_U> Nameless: Use this iso: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso burn it to a CD, boot from the CD, use automatic partitioning in the installer.
<Herbs> starv hmm dont really have any experience other than nvidia
<Strav> Herbs: and btw, I'm using the proprietary amd drivers for this.
<Dark_Link> do the intell legacy work with 11.0.4?
<atlef> ae0000, virtualbox?
<jack123> network card is onboard  nforce networking controller
<ae0000> jack123, not sure will take a look... i really cat remember :)
<ae0000> atlef, maybe.. i'll have a look
<ae0000> found it .. .vmware converter :)
<jack123> so i was right :)
<Dark_Link> and how would i enable them as i cant stand not being able to play a youtube video without super choppy playback
<Herbs> ae0000 virtualbox-ose
<Nameless> Jordan_U: to be honest with you i'm installing debian, but i thoight the way for get the system booting is the same as ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Nameless: And please do just use automatic partitioning rather than trying to setup partitions manually. It will set up everything correctly.
<Nameless> :\
<Nameless> *tought
<Herbs> nameless ubuntu is based on debian but debian is debian
<Nameless> Herbs: i know
<wjlafrance> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Server on a headless box?
<inimeg> love me some .deb
<jack123> i am new to linux which distro will you guys recommend me.?
<inimeg> srry ive been drinking
<inimeg> ubuntu jackl123
<Jordan_U> Nameless: Debian has an IRC channel, #debian, and I answered you in #grub when you asked. Please don't try to get Debian support in #ubuntu.
<chaospsyX> jack123: Ubuntu
<jack123> ubuntu is creating problems blah
<ae0000> Herbs, hmmm have you done it before with virtualbox? cant find any docs for it
<chaospsyX> jack123: try fedora
<ae0000> Herbs, i take that back :)
<jack123> whats the difference between fedora n ubuntu
<wjlafrance> jack123: if you can't get ubuntu to work, try gentoo
<Dark_Link> i love how i had to use ubuntu 10.10 just to partition my nfs hardrive to make space for 11.0.4
<Nameless> you answered me in #grub? sorry, maybe i didn't read
<Herbs> jack123 the majority are easy to install these days and easy to use so it doesent really matter check distro watch have a read see which one you fancy really, the only ones not for noobs is slackware and maybe arch
<Jordan_U> !ot | inimeg
<ubottu> inimeg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taglass> jack123: Well If Mandriva was working w/ your hardware, that's a pretty good choice.  openSUSE is also a good choice if you don't wanna use Ubuntu
<marenostrum> jack123, Was your internet connection active during installation? Does ubuntu Natty make connection while using the live CD? ıf answers are no and yes; maybe its best to reinstall with a working internet connection.
<chaospsyX> jack123: mandriva,debian,fedora all are decent
<chronicle_> Hey quick question anyone know any free server blacklists for like porn sites?
<babbio> Hi guys I've a problem connecting with svn+ssh, I can connect with ssh to my server but when I use svn+ssh I get the error message "ssh could not resolve hostname name or service not known" what can I do? thank you
<Strav> Herbs: just found some specs saying that the graphics controller is AMD Radeon HD 6310... if that's of any matter.
<chaospsyX> jack123: mandriva is probably the most noob friendly other than ubuntu
<Herbs> jack123 the main diffs fedora is blleding edge they update packages without considering stability (as its red hats test platform) they use rpm instead of deb
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YellowGTO> Anyone know of Software noise cancellation for linux?
<Jordan_U> YellowGTO: Real time?
<jack123> marenostrum i read that it has to do with kernel thing .. there were 4 kernel version displayed to me at the time of install and i had to choose one
<YellowGTO> Yeah Jordan_U
<chaospsyX> Jack123: download 'virtual box' and check them all out
<YellowGTO> I have it for windows works well
<Jordan_U> YellowGTO: Then no I don't personally, but it probably exists.
<YellowGTO> I've been searching google
<YellowGTO> Can't seem to find it
<Jordan_U> YellowGTO: If you don't get an answer here try in #ubuntustudio.
<chaospsyX> Jack123: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<marenostrum> jack123, Was it an alternate ISO?
<Herbs> strav its an ati card then
<chaospsyX> can't believe that program is free
<geekorama> hi guys
<chaospsyX> hi geekorama
<geekorama> how do i manage my bookmarks on ubuntu one account please?
<RavenhursT> Alright.. trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 from USB...  I get past my system BIOS and them I stuck w/ "SYSLINUX 3.82 2009-06-09 EBIOS Copyright (C) 1994-2009 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<geekorama> i enabled sharing bookmarks, but i dont see them on server, just see files/notes/Contacts
<jack123> i have mandriva  and ubuntu as alternate iso
<taglass> RavenhursT: How did you create the USB?
<chaospsyX> Ravenhurst: what program did you use to make the USB?
<RavenhursT> Then I tried removing "ui" from the /syslinux/syslinux.cfg file.. and now I get that same result + "Unkown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot"
<chaospsyX> jack123: you can check both of them out in VB
<marenostrum> jack123, What happens if you tyr to start from a live CD (not alternate)? Isn't your machine capable of doing that?
<RavenhursT> taglass: chaospsyX :  the usb creator tool that's on the UBuntu image..
<jack123> ravenhurst  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Herbs> jack123 if you have got used to mandriva then fedora might be your best bet as like mandriva is based on red hat
<marenostrum> jack123, Is there a RAM problem?
<RavenhursT> jack123... thnx.. I'll giat
<jack123> yeah my machince is capable of running live cd
<jack123> no there is no ram problem
<taglass> Herbs: That may have been true at one point, but that's like saying Suse is still based upon slackware.
<Souperman> chronicle_, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<chaospsyX> RavenhursT: watch for any errors when you pendrivelinux....might have a broken image,have to redownload it
<Souperman> wait no
<marenostrum> jack123, So what happens when you run live CD? No internet connection?
<Souperman> chronicle_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DansGuardian
<Jordan_U> RavenhursT: You used the USB creator that comes on the same image that you wrote to the USB drive?
<Herbs> taglass I havent used or kept up eith mandriva since it was mandrake
<Dark_Link> :/ i have a gma 945 and the performance is horrible how can i switch to the old drivers that run a bit better?
<RavenhursT> Jordan_U: yes
<jack123> i havent run ubuntu as a live cd  yet
<jack123> shall i try i t.?
<chronicle_> Thats great thanks Souperman
<chaospsyX> give a go
<chaospsyX> which version of ubuntu jack123?
<Jordan_U> RavenhursT: That's really odd because that error is normally from an incompatibility between syslinux versions.
<jack123> latest 11.04
<jack123> downloaded yesterday
<chaospsyX> cool
<RavenhursT> Jordan_U: yeah.. I dunno... just wanna get it installed..
<RavenhursT> lol
<Herbs> jack123 if you want to try ubuntu I suggest 10.04
<jack123> if i run live cd which things shall i note marenostrum
<chaospsyX> jack123: you got a decent video card?
<jack123> yes 8800gt
<marenostrum> jack123, ıf you aask me, try. If you have a connection, install right then. By the way, I can not get why Ubuntu offers you 4 kernel at the installation. I have never experienced such a thing.
<chaospsyX> me neither
<Jordan_U> RavenhursT: And 11.04 comes with syslinux 4.02, not 3.82 as in your error message?
<Dark_Link> it shouldent
<Jordan_U> RavenhursT: That wasn't meant to have a question mark at the end :)
<RavenhursT> Jordan_U: That's the message I got...  it just hung there..
<jack123> yeah it offered me 4 kernels to chooose from  both were different versions
<jack123> all the 4 *
<RavenhursT> Jordan_U: I have no idea why it said that...
<chaospsyX> jack123: the grub menu ?
<Jordan_U> RavenhursT: Did you make the USB from Windows or from within Ubuntu booted from a burned CD?
<jack123> no the installiton menu
<marenostrum> jack123, Note kernel. Note driver for the card(s) and try to note the settings for connection, if any.
<chaospsyX> jack123: where did you download the ISO and what distro?
<jack123> download from ubuntu homepage
<chaospsyX> jack123: alternate?
<jack123> distro is ubuntu
<marenostrum> jack123, I googled some and I'm almost sure that it should work.
<jack123> what is altername.?
<jack123> altetnate*
<chaospsyX> whats the filename of your ISO image
<RavenhursT> Jordan_U: I dl'd the .iso from the ubuntu.com torrent link.. then I mounted the image using... uh.. clonedvd or something like that.. then I copied the usb creation tool to my HD.. ran it.. then I rebooted w/ the usb drive and that's what I got..
<jack123> you mean it will work after reinstallation..?
<jack123> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64
<amitush> hello
<atlef> RavenhursT, get unetbootin and use that to make your usb http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<jack123> raven hurst follow this link n download the software .. it will create a bootable usb ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64
<taglass> amitush: Hello
<amitush> need help with installing edimax wireless pci card
<jack123> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64
<amitush> is it possible ?
<amitush> through command?
<chaospsyX> jack123: you got a 64-bit cpu ?
<jack123> yes
<jack123> amd x2 4400+
<marenostrum> jack123, Alternate: There's an instalation image which is mainly for old machines with not sufficient RAM and you do some things manually with it. I don't advice it. If your machine is OK for a atandars ISO go with it. And try to let Ubuntu to recognize and do the standard installation.
<RavenhursT> atlef:  ok...
<jack123> ok
<chaospsyX> jack123: remake the usb with pendrive linux
<marenostrum> jack123, * atandars= standard
<taglass> amitush: I've never tried it, but there are some results on google for that card and ubuntu
<Dark_Link> chalcedony, do you know how to install the old intell drivers?
<jack123> ok i will explain how my internet works
<jack123> i have a wimax connection
<chaospsyX> wimax?
<jack123> yeah
<komatose> inSSIDer doesn't seem to work in 11.04. I click it and nothing happens. Anyone have any ideas? Anything better to use?
<Dark_Link> its like 4g internet
<chaospsyX> what is that?
<jack123> yeah its like 4g interent
<genewitch> like the opposite of LTE 4g
<genewitch> there's LTE and wimax
<Herbs> jack123 can your network adapters handle 4 gig?
<RavenhursT> arg... so many different ways to skin a freakin' Narwahl..
<genewitch> clearwire uses wimax, etc
<Dark_Link> 4g networks are like med dsl
<Dark_Link> lol
<jack123> when i open firefox  the default login page opens .. where is have to enter user name and password.. but the problem is its not opening
<jack123> i guess its not automatically detecting ip
<wjlafrance> I hate companies who brand their stuff 4G. I'm surprised the FCC lets them get away with it. It's all 3.8 or 3.9G.
<Herbs> yeah nvm lo to much to drink before engaging brain
<jack123> but i am not the same connection right now using in windows
<blackshirt> how to check if  we have sucessfully upgraded ubuntu system ??
<komatose> so-called 8ft and 9ft ceilings are like 7.91 ft and 8.91 ft high.
<marenostrum> jack123, ıf connection works with live CD and you install but not have a connection after the initiall reboot, plainly deactivate and reactivate the connection from the GUI (from right top)
<chaospsyX> jack123: are you using wimax right now in windows?
<histo> blackshirt: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<histo> blackshirt: add sudo in there ofcourse: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pie_> are there no tutorials for general unity usage?(ubuntu 11/04 gui)
<jack123> i have done deactivating and activating it from top right but still not working
<taglass> !msg | amitush
<ubottu> amitush: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<histo> pie_: on the homepage
<jack123> yeah i am using it right now in windows
<Cporter> Well that didnt work. I just won't install Ubuntu right now. I redid the install with wubi for 10.10 and had the same problem.
<marenostrum> jack123, I understand it. I say for the next installation.
<pie_> histo, unity homepage or ubuntu?
<chaospsyX> jack123: do you know to log-into the wimax box ? access the shell ?
<histo> pie_: ubuntu homepage
<chaospsyX> *how to log-in
<Dark_Link> ok so who can help me with installing older drivers?
<jack123> yes i know
<histo> pie_: they just added a new features thing or something
<atlef> pie_, http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<jack123> you mean the root page . 192.168.1.1
<chaospsyX> in ubuntu does it connect to it?
<chaospsyX> yeah
<jack123> oh i havent checked it
<jack123> in ubuntu
<blackshirt> histo: i know, i mean how to see our new system version
<jack123> shall i check it and be back.?
<chaospsyX> you know on the panel on the top,can you connect to the wimax signal
<chaospsyX> does it even show wireless connections?
<histo> blackshirt: cat /etc/issue
<chaospsyX> *wireless networks i mean
<killer_> how do i find additional panel applets for 'The gnome panel 2.30.2'? i want a CPU tracking one where it shows the CPU usage graph.  I have it on Crunchbang with XFCE
<jack123> no wireless networks for me
<chaospsyX> the icon that looks like a signal
<histo> Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l
<histo> blackshirt: ^^^^
<jack123> yeah it shows
<pie_> thanky you!
<jack123> thats icon
<Cporter> how do you fix "No root file system defined" After a install using Wubi?
<jack123> yeah it shows that icon
<KM0201> jack123: whats your wireless device?
<chaospsyX> does it list a wireless network when you click that icon?
<blackshirt> histo: thanks
<pie_> ok cmon innovative new concept? mac has been using dash forever :P
<jack123> yeah it lists but its blank
<jack123> because i dont have wireless
<jack123> and on wired it list something e0401 or something like that
<chaospsyX> you have a ethernet cable going to your comp?
<histo> killer_: gnome has an applet called system monitor or something
<jack123> yes
<chaospsyX> oh
<marenostrum> jack123, and other friends: Jack says that Ubuntu is offering him 4 kernels to choose one during installation. What kind of an installation is that?
<histo> killer_: there are many others xfce has one as well
<chaospsyX> you have DHCP turned on?
<chaospsyX> on the wimax box ?
<histo> killer_: right click in xfce and select add to panel then start typing in cpu
<jack123> yeah
<jack123> dhcp
<KM0201> jack123: what is your wireless device.. thats the first step in figuring out why you're wireless doesn't work
<chaospsyX> he doesnt have wireless
<chaospsyX> he has a 4g wimax box
<jack123> yyeah right
<KM0201> ohhhhhh.. ok
<KM0201> my bad
<KM0201> i was confused
<chaospsyX> but the box is receiving a wireless signal ?
<chaospsyX> and sending that to your comp over ethernet?
<jack123> yeah absolutely right
<killer_> Hista: I'm in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS right now and it uses the Gnome Panel 2.30.  I have added to panel but the only CPU item I find is to change the CPU freqency.
<chaospsyX> go into 192.168.1.1 and hit the print screen button
<chaospsyX> and show me
<chaospsyX> no wait
<jack123> ok
<chaospsyX> do this
<killer_> hista: system monitor ended up being what i wanted.  TY
<jack123> ok tell me
<chaospsyX> boot into the live cd and 'try ubuntu'
<jack123> ok then
<chaospsyX> on the top panel click system > administration > network tools
<jack123> ok then
<chaospsyX> theres a pull-down menu on 'network devices '
<jack123> ok then
<marenostrum> jack123, from what media did you install? I'm still curious about that 4 kernel choice.
<Dark_Link> hey can some one tell me how to go to xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 o n 11.0.4?
<jack123> from usb
<Dark_Link> get
<mkquist> anyone know how to reconfigure display resolution?  Just had to change to onboard nvidia card as old nvidia add on failed... ubuntu 10.04 at grub screen its fine, but once it loads it only goes to 800x600
<chaospsyX> select (eth0) and see if it has been assigned an IP. It (eth0) should be on the list too.
<jack123> shall i show you the screen shots ..?
<chaospsyX> try this first
<hateball> mkquist: use nvidia-settings
<Herbs> jack123 try the kernel ending -29
<jack123> ook
<jack123> will be right back
<chaospsyX> k
<marenostrum> jack123, no need. try to let ubuntu decide almost all. Except your user name etc.
<pie__> ok now i have render artifacts :/
<jack123> taking screen shots on ubuntu n windows are smiliar.?
<chaospsyX> yup
<mkquist> hateball: kinda of obvious... should try that.. ty
<jack123> cool
<Herbs> jack123 use the one ending -29 theres been 2 relesed since
<jack123> paint is similar to .?
<MonkeyDust> guys, about ubuntu cloud, how can i delete files without deleting them from my hard disk?
<hateball> mkquist: you need to "gksudo nvidia-settings" for some settings to stick tho... I cant recall exactly which
<marenostrum> jack123, Don't try to choose kernel type or something. Let the live CD decide.
<mkquist> hateball: k
<jack123> ok
<chaospsyX> jack123: the ip should not be 0.0.0.0 either
<chaospsyX> it should be 192.168.1.xxx
<Herbs> jack123 if you want to troubleshoot properly use the older kernel and work from there
<chaospsyX> jack123: also do 'lspci' and see if your NIC is on there
<chaospsyX> if its on there then it's loaded right? working properly? correct driver? Herbs?
<chaospsyX> it will be listed by 'ethernet controller'
<Dark_Link> whats the apt source so i can downgrade video drivers
<Herbs> chaospsyX it should be
<Dark_Link> for 11.0.4
<marenostrum> chaospsyX, ısn't it better if jack123 try live CD and if works let the CD make the installation in what way it sees OK?
<chaospsyX> yeah
<chaospsyX> he did that already and said internet wasn't working though right ? jack123?
<marenostrum> yes.
<Herbs> marenostrum no why let anything decide especially when you are trying to fix an issue!
<chaospsyX> jack123: Have you booted into the live cd and done 'try ubuntu' ?
<marenostrum> Herbs, Can you figure out the problem?
<Herbs> not yet
<taglass> chaospsyX: I believe he left to go boot the live cd.  I haven't noticed him log back in
<multipass__> Hi, i cant get edge flipping to work properly in 11.04 Gnome... anyone have any solutions or ideas?
<chaospsyX> why was he saying his internet wasn't working????
<chaospsyX> and why would a live cd ask him to select a kernel image? he has left out some info
<chaospsyX> grub does that after installation
<pie_> what has ctrl-alt-backspace been replaced with?
<administrator_> Hello
<administrator_> Is anyone  here
<ZykoticK9> pie_, alt+sysrq(usually printscreen)+k
<chaospsyX> ahoy
<administrator_> e
<marenostrum> Herbs, Maybe you know: What's that 4 kernel options that Jack is saying? For may Debian and ubuntu installations up till now, I've never asked something like that.
<chaospsyX> me neither
<marenostrum> may=many
<chaospsyX> i don't know what he was talking about.....
<Herbs> marenostrum exactly thats why I think hes done something wrong
<administrator_> 有懂汉语的吗？
<taglass> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<marenostrum> Herbs, me too. Because of that I advice a syandard installation.
<pie_> oh man this is disastrous lol
<pie_> whered taskbarthings go xD
<chaospsyX> he also mentioned something about the 'alternate' iso image way back too
<traskers> I just installed Gnome Shell via ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3, but when I try to log in to the session, it tells me "Could not update ICEauthority (/home/users/.ICEauthority)" and kicks me out, can anyone help?
<traskers> (Running 11.04)
<pie_> what textfile do i reset to fix my screwed up gui? :/
<chaospsyX> isn't that a text-based installation ?
<chaospsyX> i'm not familiar with the alternate iso
<ZykoticK9> pie_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf probably
<taglass> pie_: Go to System Settings -> HArdware -> Keyboard -> Options -> Key sequence to kill the X server if you want the old ctrl - alt - bksp back
<marenostrum> chaospsyX, First I mentioned alternate. Asked if you used that ISO. Then he asked what alternate is.
<chaospsyX> oh lol
<chaospsyX> nah i never used it
<pie_> man im totally destroying this
<karthick87> How to remove appearance from Preferences Menu?
<marenostrum> chaospsyX, maybe it was better to ask him the name or md5sum of the ISO he downloaded.
<taglass> He said the filename for natty 64 bit livecd
<traskers> I just installed Gnome Shell via ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 on a new installation of 11.04, but when I try to log in to the session, it tells me "Could not update ICEauthority (/home/users/.ICEauthority)" and kicks me out, can anyone help?
<Herbs> marenostrum probablly but then again hes seeing 4 kernels from the install disk lol
<chaospsyX> he probably doesn't even know what md5 is
<soap> kk
<pie_> theres a sh script called Xreset, or should i just delete the xorg.conf file?
<pie_> acually no xorg.conf
<chaospsyX> the version of syslinux he was seeing was not what his iso image should have contained either
<chaospsyX> so......who knows
<marenostrum> Herbs, :( I feel bad for him. I hope he'll solve the problem because I don't think that there's a real problem. (I mean, he should connect.)
<Herbs> maybe hes downloaded a root kitted rogue install
<marenostrum> Herbs, Is there such a chance?!
<pie_> >.<
<robrrt> ?? uhh?
<Herbs> marenostrum technically there is but the likeliness I dont know but end users never seem to suprise me
<marenostrum> Herbs, I see. :)
<zabyl> kernel bug http://bit.ly/jpStCy  line:2921
<soap> has anybody used this ? http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/   i'm not sure if this'll work for dual boot config
<zabyl> kernel bug http://bit.ly/m2BtFD line:1401
<pie_> not to be naggy but...i have exams coming up and i kind of need to figure this out :/ ive never messed with xorg and i actually cant make any new windows come p other than irc because that  starts p automatically
<pie_> *up
<multipass__> Hi, i cant get edge flipping to work properly in 11.04 Gnome... anyone have any solutions or ideas?
<zabyl> run into btrfs bugs in 11.04 Server x64
<pie_> im logged in in the shell you get when you press ctrl+alt+f1
<Herbs> pie_ what happens when you type service gdm start
<zabyl> anyone using btrfs with 11.04 Server x64?
<pie_> rejected send message, 1 matched rulelots of stuff hat would take a long time to type
<zabyl> need help with btrfs bugs in 11.04 server
<Herbs> pie_ service gdm start > output.txt then upload to pastebin
<Dark_Link> can some one pleez tell me how to add these 2 sources deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-retro/ubuntu lucid main
<Dark_Link> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-retro/ubuntu lucid main
<Dark_Link> i cand add them for my lifr for some reason
<marenostrum> Interesting. When did I say Firefox to remember my pass for Launchpad? I don't like this. Maybe by an accident but I don't like this!
<zabyl>  ext2 /boot  btrfs / works with 10.10 Server x64
<Herbs> Im not promising to help I know nothing about gui but just troubleshooting steps
<Starminn> marenostrum: So tell it not to.
<zabyl> kernel bugs with 11.04
<FHtrain> i dont know what happened i can no longer log on to wubi. when i boot and choose ubuntu, it says something about TAB and i cant log on. and when i connect the drive with wubi installed to another ubuntu os, i can only find the windows files. what happened to the ubuntu files?
<Dark_Link> herbs do you know how to add sources/
<Dark_Link> ?
<sunshine1> be more specific,FHtrain
<Herbs> dark_link as in add to repo list
<sunshine1> wat is this TAB??
<marenostrum> Starminn, I will do so but first I want to see if it remembered it against my will. I want to check (I don't know how to test :) )
<Dark_Link> yes like via terminal
<Dark_Link> i cant seem to get it right
<gordolinux> is it possible to configure a per workspace spread mode in ubuntu?
<Starminn> marenostrum: Delete all form data and current logins, then try to replicate it.
<gordolinux> i don't like seeing all my windows at once.
<Herbs> dark_link open /etc/apt/sources.list
<duende> hola buenas noches
<Dark_Link> opened
<marenostrum> Starminn, Yea. Thanks.
<duende> alhuien sab de xubuntu???
<duende> *alguien?
<duende> xubuntu?
<FHtrain> sunshine1,  in the command line it gives me option to type TAB and when i do, i see all these commands i dont understand
<Herbs> dark_link and add the repo usually iirc deb http://repo
<pie_> i got it
<pie_> of all things i forgot sudo
<Starminn> !xubuntu | duende
<ubottu> duende: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<pie_> and i finally found where toset the layout at login
<pie_> thanks
<duende> ubottu gracias!! :D
<pie_> someting still doesnt seem right though...
<zabyl> anyone can help with btrfs bug in 11.04
<duende> I know xubuntu but i have problem
<Herbs> dark_link you will need to add the key also but Im not that familiar with apt Ive been a slackware/redhat (based user) so used to yum
<Dark_Link> ya and thats what im failing at
<duende> starminn thak you
<STF> how can i change the keymaps, cause the installationroutine give me the english one an not the german
<Dark_Link> i cant seem to add the key right
<duende> alquien habla español ???
<q0_0p> anyone know how to install unity on 10.04?
<bazhang> !es | duende
<digitech> does anyone know of a terminal/DOS looking theme for mIRC?
<ubottu> duende: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Starminn> !espanol | duende
<Dark_Link> unity comes installed
<Starminn> Dark_Link: 10.04
<duende> gracias!!! :D voy a un canal en Ñ
<q0_0p> Dark_Link, really?
<Starminn> q0_0p: No. He misread
<Dark_Link> yes
<Starminn> duende:  /join #ubuntu-es
<q0_0p> Dark_Link, menu doesn't look the same like unity
<Dark_Link> isnt the bar part of unity/
<STF> how can i change the keymaps, cause the installationroutine give me the english one an not the german
<Dark_Link> oh duno then
<dspace> Dark_Link: The instructions to add the PPA are here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Starminn> Dark_Link: As I said, he said 10.04. Not 11.04.
<Dark_Link> yes and im failing some how
<dspace> Dark_Link: Basically, type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<dspace> then: sudo apt-get update
<Dark_Link> X(
<Dark_Link> ty
<glacia> ok i think i need some help..... somethings not right with my system
<Starminn> !details | glacia
<ubottu> glacia: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<q0_0p> 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<q0_0p> using ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<sjuxax> I am using natty server in a VM. I cahnged the MAC address from what it was installed with and now eth0 won't appear. How do I fix this? I've tried dpkg-reconfigure network to no win
<Herbs> q0_0p you have updated the kernel thats all
<STF> how can i change the keymaps, cause the installationroutine give me the english one an not the german
<Dark_Link> dspace, 'xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4'
<Dark_Link>  :(
<pie_> i found something quite problematic with selecting the classic layout on login,theres no window frames just thw windows
<duende> Starminn gracias! ya estoy ahí. Thack you I am there
<q0_0p> Herbs, not understanding
<Dark_Link> cant find it
<q0_0p> Herbs, are you saying i should update the kernel?
<pie_> any popups and such from firefox etc dont have minimize, exit maximize or move
<Herbs> q0_0p your kernel has updated so thats why grum menu has changed
<Herbs> grub*
<Starminn> duende: De nada.
<sjuxax> lspci shows it as an Ethernet controller, but does not show in ifconfig
<glacia> i dont think i have all the drivers or something..... I have a great system that can handle anything but for some reason running ubuntu and games on wine its not up to par
<q0_0p> Herbs, not having any troubles with grub
<q0_0p> Herbs, just wondering if there was a package for unity
<dspace> Dark_Link: What are you trying to do exactly?
<main> grup what is that
<Dark_Link> downgrade the video drivers for performance
<Dark_Link> my intell gma 945 just fails
<Dark_Link> cant play simple youtube
<Dark_Link> let alone 3d edditing
<Herbs> q0_0p theres a package for any software
<dspace> Dark_Link: What version do you have and what version are you trying to get?
<Dark_Link> im trying to get 2.4
<pie_> *sigh*
<Herbs> dark_link 2.4 kernel ?
<Dark_Link> drivers
<inimeg> < drunk linux user
<glacia> honestly i think i just need an ubuntu advisor or tutor i can talk to lol
<jack123> hello i am back
<jack123> chaospsyX you there.?
<chaospsyX> im here
<chaospsyX> so what happened
<Dark_Link> and i have X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver o.o
<jack123> marenostrum.
<jack123> i am on ubuntu
<Liera> good aternoon everyone!
<jack123> its working with live cd
<chaospsyX> what took so long ?
<chaospsyX> ;-)
<jack123> not working with installed
<marenostrum> jack123, Yes Jack. I'm here.
<jack123> i am trying to figure out
<chaospsyX> are you doing a dual-boot? or giving ubuntu  the whole hdd
<jack123> its working it live usb but not working while i install it
<Herbs> jack123 reinstall you did soemething wrong last time getting to the bottom of what would take longer than a reinstall
<jack123> i am giving whole 160 gb
<jack123> to ubuntu
<chaospsyX> reinstall
<marenostrum> jack123, What is the ISO you have at hand? name? bd5sum?
<jack123> damn this is strange . internet works on live cd but doesnt work after installation
<Dark_Link> i see the package isnt in that source
<jack123> ubuntu 11.04 amd 64 bit
<luckysmack> when running 'apt-get update' is it possible to only update a single source/repository?
<duende> hi!!
<duende> I can not see a video maximized without restarting the graphical environment
<duende> :(
<marenostrum> jack123, You are sure that 64 bit is OK for you?
<duende> in xubuntu 11.04
<jack123> yeah i am sure its working with the live usb
<jack123> how to find out system specs on linux i will copy paste here
<Clerisy> what software can i use to format a usb with an os?
<Herbs> jack123 top and copy the main bit at the top if that makes any sense
<marenostrum> jack123, Interesting but now we know that it works with live CD so we should try to find what is different with the installed system. Friends, any idea to check?
<chaospsyX> Clerisy: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pendrivelinux.com%2Funiversal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3%2F&rct=j&q=pendrivelinux%20123&ei=ppy_Tc-gCoPpgQf_t9jbAg&usg=AFQjCNGdSazRNs32lEZo8ZfvenfYK9ML_A&cad=rja
<glacia> i really need help figuring out why my top of the line computer is failing to run a steam game like it did in windows
<chaospsyX> oops
<FloodBot1> chaospsyX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack123> yeah interesting for me as well
<Herbs> galacia steam wont work on linux its written for windows
<main> Herbs you called me?
<glacia> even with wine or playonlinux
<chaospsyX> i have no idea, try a reinstall
<jack123> if re install doesnt works :(
<Herbs> main no might have typed main :)
<Clerisy> chaospsyX» thats an .exe
<marenostrum> jack123, Did it ask anything such as kernel etc. during installation?
<chaospsyX> you trying to make a live usb stick ?
<jack123> yeah it did ask but i selected the defaults 1
<Clerisy> yes ch
<Clerisy> chaospsyX»
<Clerisy> under linux though
<jack123> though i got 4 kernels
<marenostrum> jack123, ı see.
<chaospsyX> download unetbootin then clerisy
<glacia> Herbs, even with wine or playonlinux. the Playonlinux is what steam says to use
<jack123> wait i will show you
<duende> hi... i have a problem with xubuntu ...
<Clerisy> thanks
<duende> anybody?? ...
<chaospsyX> yes please jack,want to see this
<Herbs> glacia wine would be your best bet but Im not a windows user sorry
<jack123> install ubuntu wont close this i guess.?
<chaospsyX> i don't think so, Herbs ?
<marenostrum> jack123, On both the live CD and the installed system what is the result of uname -a . I mean, lets try to check the kernel versions.
<Herbs> glacia but If it uses .net then you might as well forget it
<jack123> how ot do that
<chaospsyX> jack do you have another usb stick? your going to need to save the screen capture some how to upload it
<chaospsyX> open the terminal jack
<glacia> can wine or some program be used to play WoW?
<chaospsyX> applications > accesories > terminal
<Dark_Link> wow
<DaHopi> hello, in 11.04 (unity) my left panel doesnt hide if i maximize my app window..
<chaospsyX> type uname -a
<Dark_Link> it is just as bad
<chaospsyX> do the same command once you install
<Maahes> what's 11.04's name?
<misse-> Natty Narwhal Maahes
<jack123>  Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Maahes> glacia: yes, wine can play wow, there's a wiki for setting it up
<Maahes> misse-: thankyou
<glacia> Maahes, link to the wiki please?
<marenostrum> jack123, was that one for the installed?
<Maahes> glacia: google wine hq for list of games supported and look for wow, there's a link there.
<Starminn> !wineh1 | glacia
<Starminn> !winehq | glacia
<ubottu> glacia: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<chaospsyX> jack123: when you installed and got to partitioning what did you select? 'use entire disk' ?
<jack123> you mean 2.6.38.8.?
<jack123> yes entire disk
<duende> hola?? ...
<chaospsyX> jack123: you need to check the md5 of the iso image
<chaospsyX> and see if they match
<duende> tengo problemas con el video de xubuntu ... alguien me puede colaborar??
<jack123> hmm
<Starminn> duende: Va a #ubuntu-es.
<marenostrum> jack123, lets check md5sum of the ISO now.
<Spaz_Dynamic> alright, my friend is having issues with his computer, yet he feels that his knowledge of linux is insufficient for him to come to the IRC channel and ask for help, so I'm going to for him since I'm not sure what is up. He has a dual boot, windows 7 64bit and ubuntu 32bit. when he boots, he gets a "select OS" screen, and then when he chooses ubuntu, he gets taken to grub2, where he has to choose ubuntu again, but this leads to a blank
<Spaz_Dynamic> screen with a blinking cursor and nothing happens (note that this was after he attempted to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04), choosing windows takes him back to the first boot selection, and choosing windows from there boots windows 7. He installed windows 7 first, and then ubuntu on a different partition on the same hard drive.
<jack123> ok
<marenostrum> jack123, do you know how to do?
<Herbs> jack123  2.6.38-8-generic  what install are you using?
<jack123> nope
<Herbs> thats an old kernel
<jpohl> how do i change gdm theme/appearance in xubuntu?
<Dark_Link> X( netbook suport still fails in ubuntu
<marenostrum> jack123, Opğen a terminal go to where the ISO is. write md5sum nameoffile.iso
<jack123> ok  thanks
<marenostrum> I'm waiting here. lets solve this.
<jack123> i am not able to open windows  disk
<jack123> its in tuere
<jack123> its in there
<chaospsyX> on another computer?
<skyion> Hi Guys
<misse-> jpohl: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/tutorials/205/ <-- that will make your loginscreen spawn the gnome-appearance window, so just change the background and login
<jack123> though i am able to open external hard disk
<chaospsyX> or another disk in same computer case?
<skyion> is there a problem with the ubuntu repo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602636/
<jack123> ok i am able to open installation  locked it
<chaospsyX> jack123: ?
<marenostrum> jack123, There's a tool for windows you can find from download.com : md5summer . You can get md5sum of the ISO with that.
<chaospsyX> do you have two hard-drives in the computer jack?
<Herbs> skion cleaning the cache may work whatever the alternative yo yum clean all is for apt
<duende> hi, i have a problem with xubuntu,  I can not see a video maximized without restarting the graphical environment
<jack123> ok it working
<duende> help....
<Starminn> duende: Have you tried asking in #xubuntu.
<duende> i have xubuntu 11.04
<skyion> I have tried the za and gb and main mirror but seems to always bomb out on http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com natty/main
<skyion> Herbs: tried clearing cache & different mirrors but same problem.
<jpohl> misse-: the very first command on that page gives me "No such file or directory"
<duende> starmoin ok
<duende> starminn ok
<skyion> apt-get clean && rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<jack123> how to copy the location of the file
<jack123> i can see the file
<chaospsyX> are you seeing it in ubuntu ?
<jack123> yes
<jack123> team viewer works on ubuntu
<jack123> .?
<chaospsyX> the usb stick is read-only
<bullgard4> jack123: Yes.
<chaospsyX> when in live mode
<jack123> chaos give me desktop support
<jack123> remote desktop
<Herbs> skion thanks, hmm not sure what youd do from this point with apt as I dont believe it has a verify option like yum
<chaospsyX> my connection is too slow right now too do that
<jack123> ok i guess i have to log in windows again
<jack123> brb
<chaospsyX> jack123: does windows have the entire disk ? the other disk that it is on
<chaospsyX> wait
<chaospsyX> windows have entire disk ?
<jack123> yes 500 gb
<chaospsyX> it has all 500gb?
<jack123> and i am trying to install ubuntu on 160 gb
<jack123> no its has 4 paritions 100 gb each  of 500 gb
<traskers> I'm running Gnome Shell in 11.04, but I can't seem to get Gnome Tweak Tool to see my themes that I put in /usr/share/themes, can anyone help?
<chaospsyX> ok reboot into windows and download md5sum and get the md5 of the ubuntu iso
<chaospsyX> write it down
<chaospsyX> and come back
<chaospsyX> google md5sum program
<marenostrum> jack123, md5summer
<jack123> ok
<Herbs> 4 100gb partitions why?
<Herbs> and which are primary and which are logical whats the partition structure?
<chaospsyX> i have temperature and weather checked but it's not showing up on the panel ?
<amitush> someone here knows how to install edimax pci wireless card?
<chaospsyX> Herbs, when i tried Fedora it did a LVG for partitioning,what is that?
<amitush> cause i cant install it
<chaospsyX> it took up the entire hd but said there was free space ?
<chaospsyX> it is like extended parts inside a logical part?
<amitush> i have this card: EW-7711In
<Herbs> chaospsyX without going into details its similar to raid0
<Herbs> but its logical
<chaospsyX> oh
<bullgard4> Where can I find the logs of yesterday's ubuntu-classroom lessons?
<Rehan> could someone help me copy my ubuntu installation on a partition on my hard drive to my USB flash drive?
<Herbs> Ive not used it much but partition resizing is more reliable
<bullgard4> !details | Rehan
<ubottu> Rehan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<boomboorum> Gwibber does not load twitter messages and does not post anything.
<boomboorum> When run from terminal I get :
<boomboorum> ERROR:dbus.proxies:Introspect error on com.Gwibber.Messages:/com/gwibber/Messages: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.Gwibber.Messages was not provided by any .service files
<boomboorum> (gwibber:3041): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-DEBUG: Could not handle image type 6
<boomboorum> and for  $gwibber-service -d -o
<FloodBot1> boomboorum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<boomboorum> My gwibber does not load any messages:
<boomboorum> http://pastebin.com/dJ20TXZv
<miki> ciao
<Rehan> bullgard4: I have ubuntu 11.04 installed on one 10gb partition of my laptop's hard drive along with Win7 on another partition (490gb). Grub2 is on the MBR. I would like to duplicate my 10GB ubuntu install onto my 16GB flash memory drive and make it so that I could boot from it. I'm not very skilled but am eager to learn.
<marenostrum> Herbs, You told jack123 that  2.6.38-8-generic is an old kernel but its the same with mine. Its what for Natty for me as well. And I have a working up to date system. Did I miss something?
<jack123> hi am back
<boomboorum> And when I it from terminal I get  http://pastebin.com/ZLTea4EW
<marenostrum> jack123, yess
<Herbs> marenostrum I issed the *.*.38* I was thinking 32
<DaHopi> http://img534.imageshack.us/f/launcheru.jpg/ "launcher" does not hide on maximized window..
<marenostrum> jack123, What's md5sum?
<bullgard4> boomboorum: You could purge your Gwibber and re-install without theFacebook plugin first. See if that works.
<boomboorum> bullgard4:  not sure how to do that. What is purge?
<Herbs> dpkg -p package
<jack123> 7DE611B50C283C1755B4007A4FEB0379 *ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<jack123> perfect.?
<bullgard4> boomboorum: to purge - to completely remove (the package, using for example Synaptic). Ok?
<boomboorum> bullgard4:   ok, thanks
<Rehan> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed on one 10gb partition of my laptop's hard drive along with Win7 on another partition (490gb). Grub2 is on the MBR. I would like to duplicate my 10GB ubuntu install onto my 16GB flash memory drive and make it so that I could boot from it. I'm not very skilled but am eager to learn.
<marenostrum> jack123, I'm trying to gind . If any friend has it, check. or wait some please.
<jack123> yeah i am waiting
<michele> ciaooo
<chaospsyX> i'm thinking the md5 is off
<chaospsyX> and your going to have to re-download the iso
<michele> list
<jack123> are you sure chaos.?
<chaospsyX> wait, let marenostrum see what the md5 is
<bullgard4> Rehan: Try to use System > Administration > Startup Disk Creator
<chaospsyX> if they match
<jack123> how to find out the original md5.?
<Starminn> Herbs: dpkg -p <package> versus sudo apt-get purge <package>?
<chaospsyX> there is a file
<mk0> did anyone meet the error with ICEauthority after gnome3 installation on 11.04?
<Herbs> starminn not to sure tbh Im used to yum and just getting used to ubuntu but Ive used debian before so would use dpkg but thats a personal preference
<mk0> jack123, unetbootin.
<chaospsyX> jack123:  checking now
<mk0> better with not used usb flash or cd
<jack123> ok
<Rehan> bullgard4: that asks for an ISO...is there a way to do it using dd?
<chaospsyX> jack123: they match
<chaospsyX> what program did you use to make the usb ?
<bullgard4> Rehan: There is. But I do not know any details.
<Starminn> Herbs: Ah.
<jack123> coool
<chaospsyX> remake the usb with unetbootin jack
<Maahes> is there a way to tell Synaptic to just download, and not install marked packages?
<marenostrum> jack123, md5sum is correct.
<bullgard4> Rehan: One dd command alone is not enough.
<jack123> i used the same which stated on the ubuntu website
<jack123> yeah thanks marenostrum
<jack123> so whats next
<Rehan> bullgard4: whats that mean
<chaospsyX> remake the usb
<chaospsyX> use unetbootin
<jack123> ok
<marenostrum> jack123, original here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/MD5SUMS
<chaospsyX> make sure you format the usb
<jack123> ok
<chaospsyX> as fat32
<mk0> jack123, use only new usb flash or cd. or you will get errors constantly.
<jack123> usb only supports fat32
<chaospsyX> oh,lol
<jack123> ha ha ha
<mk0> or good quality.
<chaospsyX> can you burn discs jack ?
<jack123> yes i can
<chaospsyX> burn the iso to a cd
<jack123> shall i burn .?
<chaospsyX> frees up the usb too
<chaospsyX> yeah burn it and install it
<bullgard4> Rehan: That means that you will have to do more operations than one dd command. Because the data on an USB stick is organized differently from a hard disk partition.
<chaospsyX> burn as a data disc
<jack123> i burn using alochol
<chaospsyX> ok
<jack123> ok is there any usb which supports ntfs.?
<marenostrum> jack123, here's also how to do it briefly: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download Look at the burn VD section
<marenostrum> * CD
<jack123> ok
<chaospsyX> i've had problems with usb installations
<bullgard4> Where can I find the logs of yesterday's ubuntu-classroom lessons?
<BajK> hey, how can I rotate an image using bash script? I read something about jpeg tools but, so I need a specific tool for each file type? the program should be installed right away if possible
<jack123> brb
<chaospsyX> k
<marenostrum> jack123, waiting. Take your time.
<Maahes> I have had zero problems with the pendrive linux installer
<llutz> BajK: convert from imagemagick-package can do
<Herbs> ! elaborate | bajk
<ubottu> bajk: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<serif> hello good morning all
<Maahes> BajK: imagemagick (This message has been postponed.)
<marenostrum> Sereph, Good morning
<foodstamp> bullgard4  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<BajK> ah nice :)
<BajK> thx
<BajK> so this works with all the common file formats (jpeg and png) ?
<marenostrum> serif, Good morning!
<Maahes> BajK: and many more.
<BajK> nice :)
<serif> how can i back to old menu in unity?pls
<lysander89> hi guys, trying to do a natty upgrade, i get an error unable to fetch binary-i386/packages.bz2 due to hash sum mismatch. Any tips?
<Maahes> Does anyone know if synaptic can be told to do a download only, rather than install?
<Herbs> serif log out and select ubuntu classic as desktop before you login
<serif> ok bro tahnx alot
<Maahes> Herbs: totally brotacular.
<Herbs> mahees :)
<bullgard4> foodstamp: This refers to the year 2006. What I am asking for is logs of yesterday's classes.
<marenostrum> jack123, Are you here? Burn the CD as an ISO image; NOT data cd.
<jack123> yeah i am there i am burning the image
<Herbs> thigers crossed for you jack123
<Herbs> fingers even
<Herbs> spent to long programming lol
<marenostrum> chaospsyX, you2ve metioned by mistake "burn as a data disc". I realized it now. Hope he reads the page I gave. ubuntu howto for tISO burning.
<DocPlatypus> situation: box has been running 9.10 until a couple days ago, when I decided to finally upgrade to 10.04 LTS. ever since then I have had sound switching over to "dummy output" for no reason I can figure out. where to begin troubleshooting this and/or how do I get it back to my soundcard when it does?
<marenostrum> chaospsyX, ot should obviously be NOT data BIT ISO image.
<marenostrum> *but
<jack123> no its not mare
<noo> hello I was wondering what exactly is saved in the locatedb, because I know that programs like these application quick launchers use them to find the commands. I tried to write such a thingy for fun using /usr/bin and /usr/sbin as my sources for applications, but somehow there are quiet a lot of things that are not really needed to be found by this kind of an application and that aren't found by common ones.Do they search in different places o
<noo> r do they just filter in a proper way?
<Herbs> docplatypus please provide your kernel version , and hardware information I cant help with desktop issues but it will help those that can
<marenostrum> jack123, Why?
<jack123> i am burning the iso directly
<jack123> same process which you stated
<chaospsyX> good
<marenostrum> jack123, OK it means you are burning as an image not as a data CD.
<jack123> yeah i am burning it as an image at slow speed
<DocPlatypus> Herbs: sure. kernel -- 2.6.32-31-generic, audio -- 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<chaospsyX> yeah follow the page he pointed you to jack on burning iso
<chaospsyX> k
<jack123> ok burning finished
<marenostrum> jack123, OK. Perfect. Its what it should be.
<chaospsyX> install that sucka
<jack123> ha ha
<jack123> yeah that sucka wasted hell lotta time of mine
<marenostrum> jack123, While installing, if you like, check CD for defects. There's such a option at first. lets guarantee.
<jack123> ok
<jack123> brb after the install
<marenostrum> jack123, waiting.
<mk0> did anyone meet the error with ICEauthority after gnome3 installation on 11.04?
<abhinav_singh> is there any good charting tool for openoffice calc?
<Herbs> mk0 sounds like a bug
<marenostrum> mk0, I didn't try but for gnome3 is not an official package right now... hard to say something.
<Browser> Good Moorning
<freakynl> Hi, I have 2 q's. I upgraded a 10.10 server edition to 11.04, ever since /var/log/messages is empty, is that normal? Restarting rsyslogd also doesn't make entries appear (syslog etc. are being logged to)
<freakynl> secondly, I notice my md sets get a rebuild signal (probably for scrubbing). Has anyone any idea how that gets started? Don't see much in the crontabs except a scan to check if they haven't been degraded and no settings concerning it in mdadm.conf either
<marenostrum> Browser, Hi!
<Herbs> freakynl it would be empty after an upgrade I think
<Joker_99> thats one thing i hate about irc everyone in the support rooms says "google it" or speak proper english (after they dont talk for 3 hours)
<freakynl> Herbs: it's been 4 days
<freakynl> Joker_99: depends on the support room, or well, mostly the active people in it
<marenostrum> Joker_99, I won't say that. :) Question?
<Herbs> freaknyl are you running an ftp server?
<freakynl> Herbs: vcftpd is running, (no clue why... I never added it to start automatically) but it isn't reachable (firewalled :D)
<Herbs> freaknyl /var/log/messages would log ftp connections so soething is wrong
<Herbs> freaknyl what happens when you ftp localhost from the box
<bullgard4> freakynl: My /var/log/messages has been filled the last time on Mar 17, 2011. (*surprise*)
<freakynl> bullgard4: that seems rather impossible, unless your clock is inaccurate
<Joker_99> yeah freeakynl ive seen it in every room ive been to so far except 1
<Herbs> freaknyl would you mind giving me the servers ip?
<freakynl> #gentoo is usually fine, most people newer to the internet seem to prefer forums tho', I've been using irc since 1995 :)
<bullgard4> freakynl: My clock is accurate.
<freakynl> Herbs: err yes :) it's firewalled too as stated you won't be able to reach anything anyways
<Joker_99> i like #nmap its pretty slow thogh
<red> I'm using ubuntu at work and wondering if I should upgrade to Natty? Could not find much info about what kind of files\settings I should back up
<Herbs> freaknyl so whats the server doing and I assume its serving a local network?
<luqui> How do I tell metacity not to run.  I'm using a different window manager, and it is causing my CPU to be eaten up.
<freakynl> Herbs: it's running a java application. it should have filled messages at boot tho', it didn't. it does get rotated
<luqui> but if i kill it it just respawns, and there is no option for it in gnome-session-properties
<bullgard4> red: You should not. Better wait and see if the many bugs get fixed.
<Herbs> freaknyl what writes the logs the java app?
<niklasfi> has anyone installed gnome3 and is not able to sudo any longer?
<Herbs> gnome3 will not affect sudo
<gaurav_help> how i trace the which my application is connected with net or current activity of application
<niklasfi> Herbs: well... it does. i cannot sudo in gnome-shell but i can in tty1
<marenostrum> red, You can upgrade. You should backup your perdonal data files if you like to be on the safe side, especially if you don't have a seperate home partition. You don't need to backup any setting as far as I know.
<niklasfi> Herbs:*gnome-terminal
<freakynl> no rsyslogd should write the logs, normally hits on the firewall (which is everything except 2 ports from 2 specific IPs) get logged in messages too, this no longer happens either (and dmesg is *filled* with firewall hits)
<openbees> installed a new sound theme in ubuntu 11.04 for different warning and desktop-login and desktop-logout like sounds everything is fine except desktop-logout sound not working..i have desktop-logout sound in newly installed sound theme .....how can i fix this problem
<Herbs> you mean gksudo?
<gaurav_help> how i trace the which my application is connected with net or current activity of application
<luqui> can anyone help?  how can i tell metacity not to start?
<Joker_99> sudo -i
<Joker_99> sudo su
<bullgard4> openbees: Try to play that particualr file using aplay.
<Joker_99> gksudo
<Herbs> !elaborate gaurav_help
<Joker_99> su
<niklasfi> Herbs: no i mean `sudo apt-get install` for example
<marenostrum> red, the sense of Web upgarade is having your settings on the new release automatically as far as possible.
<Joker_99> whaat u mean nik?
<purvesh> how to turn on advance graphic mode in ubuntu 11.04 may be it is in default normal mode after upgrading from 10.10 ?
<Herbs> niklasfi do you get any error messages
<niklasfi> Joker_99 i mean i open a gnome-terminal and enter my password and i get "sorry, try again" (wrong password)
<openbees> bullgard4: ya that file is playing properly in /usr/sounds/ ...but i am getting logout sound of ubuntu sound theme
<gaurav_help> i am using eclipse and i am updating my plugins i want 2 know from where eclipse is making connection . like netstat it shows me i want 2 see the details of that
<Herbs> niklasfi but gnome3 should have no bearing on a shell
<niklasfi> Joker_99: but i can log in if i press ctrl-alt-f1
<NielsMkn> hey guys
<niklasfi> and i can sudo there
<freakynl> hmm /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf contains no references to /var/log/messages whatsoever, only 2 other files in there ... 20-ufw.conf and postfix.conf (no number?), none of these define /var/log/messages, has it been deprecated or am I lacking config files?
<marenostrum> Nielsen, Hi!
<openbees> bullgard4:  any idea?
<NielsMkn> I'm installing ubuntu via wubi but its taking a long time at 'creating virtual disk' step
<Lungan> Having sound trouble. The sound work at my computer when it shows the "asus" logo, but then in ubuntu no sound works? no mute, and sounds on
<Herbs> niklasfi can you ssh to the box with the same creds?
<boomboorum> Is there any alternative to Gwibber?
<Joker_99> u check caps and num lock?
<bullgard4> openbees: Then I can give only a general advice yet: Try to establish the association between the logout event and triggering that particular sound file.
<niklasfi> Herbs: yes
<Joker_99> and u sure u have the right pass
<Herbs> niklasfi hmm strange
<gaurav_help> when i am updating my eclipse plugin it always get terminated at 49 % shows me fetching error
<openbees> bullgard4: how can i do so?
<freakynl> can someone on 11.04 (64 bit) server send me their (pref unmodified / default) contents of /etc/rsyslog.d?
<NielsMkn> any idea whats wrong?
<Joker_99> oooohhhhhh nik i know exactly what your talking about
<niklasfi> Joker_99 i tried yesterday slept a night and tried again today... and i know thte passwords are identical .
<Joker_99> yeah it started after the update
<bullgard4> !sound | openbees
<ubottu> openbees: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Herbs> niklasfi what happens if you enter run level 3 instead of gui can you suso then?
<varun> hi friends,i want to know how to configure conky,i just installed conky,the conky screen is black,i dont know how to use,please help
<Joker_99> i have that bug on my server back home i havent tackeled it yet cause i had to leave town shortly after i upgraded
<niklasfi> Herbs: how do i run level3?
<Herbs> init3
<Herbs> or init 3
<Xinux> Hola!
<mtron> varun see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/how-to-install-and-configure-conky.html
<marenostrum> Xinux, hi!
<niklasfi> Herbs: you mean select shell at the login screen?
<niklasfi> Herbs: that works
<Herbs> niklasfi that will probably work Im used to servers not desktops though
<abhinav_singh> is it necessary to purge openoffice before installing libre office
<Herbs> niklasfi looks like an ubuntu bug then
<Herbs> or gnome3 bug but why its messing with the terminal I have no idea
<marenostrum> abhinav_singh, Not a must, for some time in the past I had both installed. But purge remove would be better not to interfere anything to Libre Office from Open Office settings or files etc.
<marenostrum> abhinav_singh, In my opinion. I'm not an expert.
<Herbs> niklasfi probably the strat up script and when it enters lvl 5
<niklasfi> Herbs: well it works there
<Lungan> Got no sound in 11.04?
<abhinav_singh> i want to try libre office first and if suits me then i will uninstall openoffice marenostrum:
<gaurav_help> how do i trace ip address through terminal
<marenostrum> abhinav_singh, Then, do nothing to Open Office and plainly install Libre Office. After that, you may purge both and install what you like if you want a cleanly purged install.
<aki_> hello
<hateball> gaurav_help: What do you mean trace? mtr is a nice tool for traceroute
<abhinav_singh> yup marenostrum
<Stef> Hello, I get an "unable to mount cd, not authorized" error on my ltsp clients when I try to mount a cd, does anyone know how to fix this?
<marenostrum> Lungan, I read your sound problem but can't say anything. I may advice to try it with the live CD and if works there -probably work- try to see what is different in your installation.
<marenostrum> Lungan, Not a very sophisticated way, but sometimes works.
<red> bullgard4: is there any info what the worst bugs are for now?
<red> (apart from browsing the tracker)
<purvesh> how to set Set the visual effects in ubuntu 11.04 does any one have idea ?
<marenostrum> abhinav_singh, By the way, I can assure you that Libre Office is very very good. There's no reason to prefer Open Office. Don't afraid.
<bullgard4> red I do not know what you refer to. I am lost.
<BOBBY_> Hello, I want to install ubuntu as a dual boot with XP have run wubi twice, the first time I installed it on the same drive as XP but when I brought up ubuntu from the menu it said something about no root file so i tried again but gave it its own partion and I didnt even Get the menu. I uninstalled both times so what should I do now to get it working
<red> >bullgard4| red: You should not. Better wait and see if the many bugs get fixed.
<red> was refering to this :)
<BOBBY_> Hello, I want to install ubuntu as a dual boot with XP have run wubi twice, the first time I installed it on the same drive as XP but when I brought up ubuntu from the menu it said something about no root file so i tried again but gave it its own partion and I didnt even Get the menu. I uninstalled both times so what should I do now to get it working
<bullgard4> red I see. The worst bugs are in Unity. GNOME 3 is a project in progress and has many bugs as well. These 2 are the biggest culprits.
<Joker_99> hey in one of the irc's its saying cannot paste to channel...?
<Herbs> bobby_ sounds like wubi isnt setting the mount points I wont try to help as Ive never used it but might help someone who has
<red> I was under the impression I could continue using Gnome 2 if Unity didnt work well for me?
<tobapramudia> hiii people
<bullgard4> red: Yes you can. Actually, I have done so too.
<red> Ok good
<marenostrum> BOBBY_, have you examine here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<BOBBY_> Herbs: what does that mean
<DirtyDawg> Joker_99: maybee your nick isnt registered?
<BOBBY_> ill have a look
<Herbs> bobby_ it means it doesent know what to do with the file system
<Jordan_U> BOBBY_: Don't use wubi. Install a normal dual boot by booting from the Ubuntu install CD and running the installer there.
<BOBBY_> i cant find an option to do that
<Jordan_U> BOBBY_: Do you know how to burn a .iso file to a CD?
<marenostrum> BOBBY_, ıs it a must to use Wubi way? can't you give a try to CD dual-boot installation if you can't solve Wubi problem?
<BOBBY_> Yes I have made a USB Pen but when I did wubi I erased it
<Jordan_U> BOBBY_: Make another bootable flash drive with Ubuntu and boot from it to install Ubuntu to your hard drive.
<red> Only time I've had problems installing from USB was when I checked the checbox to make it possible to save temp files on the USB stick
<BOBBY_> But i dont want it to erase Xp
<Jordan_U> BOBBY_: There are great step by step instructions @ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Jordan_U> BOBBY_: It won't.
<red> bobby_: It won't erase your XP
<BOBBY_> Thanks
<red> Unless you specify it to that it
<marenostrum> Herbs, So, do you say that Wubi is something which can not be used? Weird. (I have no idea on Wubi.)
<Jordan_U> BOBBY_: You're welcome.
<ojii> Is there a way to replace the 'view photos' shortcut in the launcher with something else?
<Herbs> marenostrum Ive never used wubi but I also rarely use gui apart from my desktop but would not trust anything that runs in windows
<dijonyummy> if i install kubuntu on my 10.10 gome, how can i go back to gnome if i need to
<ph88> i want to recover some files and i already have the byte offset ... now i want to do a raw read ... should i use dd, dd_rescue, savehd7, GNU ddrescue or dd_rhelp ??
<dijonyummy> will it have a choice at the login screen, or more complicated than that
<Joker_99> hey is the nick server up?
<marenostrum> Herbs, me too :) But friends developing Wubi should konow something. Else, it would be a waste of time to develope it.
<Herbs> marenostrum I totally agree but I have no experience with it sorr
<Herbs> y
<vega> dijonyummy: you can choose at login screen
<miles__> Hello, I'm currently using the New Wave theme in Unity and the top panel has a black text on a black background, unreadable. How to fix this?
<dijonyummy> vega: cool thanks!
<casey> Does anyone know how to print borderless with custom sizes? Any program will work, I just want to know. I have an HP inkjet if that helps?
<marenostrum> miles__, I'm on the default theme but I've just tried New Wave and didn't experience your problem. Maybe it helps to customize more after you switch to New Wave.
<milen8204> what was the name of the tools for PC temperature observing ?
<miles__> marenostrum, what do you mean by "customize more"?
<marenostrum> miles__, Go to system settings > appearence. Choose the theme. Then there's a bullet at the bottom saying something as "customize" (mine is Turkish locale, I retranslate). From  there you can make some more settings as I can see. maybe you find something for the text colour etc.
<Herbs> miles_ youve used windows before ?
<casey> Does anyone know how to print borderless with custom sizes? Any program will work, I just want to know. I have an HP inkjet if that helps?
<sdollins> Has anyone had issues with broadcom drivers after installing some recent updates?
<sdollins> (using natty btw)
<marenostrum> casey, I don't have a printer at the noment but what's the problen when -lets say- you try via Libre Office?
<mgj> In 11.04, how do i change my workspace positioning? Default has a 2x2 grid, but i would much prefer a 1x4 row.
<BrunoPE> sdollins, broadcom not but atheros yes
<casey> marenostrum: the problem is I have a custom jpeg that I would like to print out. However, no matter what program I use, it always makes a border.
<robin0800> casey,  you should find that in printer properties if your printer supports this
<sdollins> Odd. It just completely screwed up earlier. I disabled them and after about 10 reboots it appears to be using the built in drivers without issue. BrunoPE.
<Herbs> mgj right click preferences?
<gartral> how come the ubuntu repos are feeding sooo slowly?
<marenostrum> casey, hmmm. You say jpeg. I don't know that.
<casey> robin0800: it's a 5.5 by 8.5 jpeg lol. Not very likely. I have looked there though.
<mgj> herb, right click what?
<casey> marenostrum: jpeg is an image filetype.
<Herbs> gatral Ive noticed the gb repos are really slow try the main repos they max out for me
<casey> marenostrum: I'm basically saying I have a picture that is a custom size.
<gartral> !jpeg
<robin0800> casey, have you been able to do this before?
<miles__> marenostrum, that was a nice idea, however it doesn't seem to work either (and the theme has all its default colors)
<Herbs> mgj the workspace
<casey> robin0800: On windows I was able to, so I know my printer has the capability.
<BrunoPE> sdollins, wait
<bgoldsmith> greetings channel, I cannot create a file in a directory that has group write permissions for a group I belong to :-(
<gartral> Herbs: how do i switch?
<sdollins> BrunoPE: Probably unrelated but after installing some recent updates, my screen stays dim no matter what now :/
<Herbs> system > administration software sources select main repos from drop down thats the quickest way
<marenostrum> casey, have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398506 Maybe not exactly the topic you want but it seems related and you can modify the solution to your needs.
<sdollins> Okay uhhh I just noticed the battery/power thing in the indicator applets has disappeared :/
<casey> marenostrum: let me give it a go. thanks for trying.
<mgj> herbs, im sorry, i dont understand you. If i right click the actual workspace, i can change my wallpaper - thats about it. I want to modify the amount of workspaces i have and/or the ordering/layout of them
<casey> marenostrum: I've actually already tried f-spot. Thanks for looking though
<robin0800> casey, well I've just checked it is printer properties and it is the in the media size
<casey> robin0800: let me take a look.
<Herbs> mgj no the workspace section in th bottom right psnel
<marenostrum> miles__, Are you on Natty? Was it a fresh install or do you have some older settings in your system?
<mgj> Herbs, the bottom right panel does not exist in 11.04
<bgoldsmith> drwxrwxr-x   6 root   webdev  4096 2011-05-03 10:59 srv    (these are the permissions for the /srv directory. I belong to the webdev group, but cannot create anything in the directory)
<Herbs> mgj sorry Ive never used 11.04 or unity
<mgj> ok, thanks anyway
<gartral> [ot] 4:04.. time not found!
<casey> robin0800: I have actually found this selection already. But have you found a way to actually put in values. All I can choose is custom and that is the extent of it :(.
<marenostrum> casey, You're welcome. Those guys say that they do something to print borderless but I didn't do such a thing. Good luck.
<Herbs> bgoldsmith its because root owns it
<llutz> bgoldsmith: "id" as actual user lists webdev?
<miles__> marenostrum, Natty, kept my /home partition from 10.04
<hyu> heloo everybody i found the best international horserace booky check this link the best deposit bonus and the best and easyest way to win at horsebet : http://www.turfezpartners.com/?a_aid=f1e0a0b6
<bgoldsmith> so if root owns a directory, the group permissions don't apply?
<Herbs> bgoldsmith depens on the groups permissions
<gartral> Herbs: even Main is feeding slowly, but faster than US
<robin0800> casey mine has a whole selection with borderless in brackets beside them, but it does depend on the driver
<hyu> heloo everybody i found the best international horserace booky check this link the best deposit bonus and the best and easyest way to win at horsebet : http://www.turfezpartners.com/?a_aid=f1e0a0b6
<casey> robin0800: dang. Any other ideas up your sleeve?
<gartral> !ops | hyu
<ubottu> hyu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<robin0800> casey, what driver are you using?
<marenostrum> miles__, Can home has something to do with those settings? Maybe. What if you add a new user. And choose that theme for that user. I'm saying this because I don't experience the problem with that theme.
<casey> robin0800: not sure. But I have an HP printer so definitely and HP lol.
<marenostrum> miles__, Mine is a fresh install.
<gartral> jussi: thank you
<DocPlatypus> situation: box has been running 9.10 until a couple days ago, when I decided to finally upgrade to 10.04 LTS. ever since then I have had sound switching over to "dummy output" for no reason I can figure out. where to begin troubleshooting this and/or how do I get it back to my soundcard when it does? kernel -- 2.6.32-31-generic, audio -- 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev
<DocPlatypus> 02)
<SuperLag> meganerd: you around?
<bgoldsmith> llutz: id as actual user does not list webdev, but "groups" as actual user does.
<llutz> bgoldsmith: logoff and relogin
<tasslehoff> Any way to get gmail notifications from the indicator applet?
<mgj> In 11.04, how do i change my workspace positioning? Default has a 2x2 grid, but i would much prefer a 1x4 row. As the bottom panel is removed in 11.04, i cannot find anywhere to change this
<marenostrum> miles__, Can there be a hidden directory in /hme for personal preferences, from the past? Maybe deleting them?
<robin0800> casey, have you got the best driver? hp should be well supported
<gartral> DocPlatypus: I had the same problem with my intel audio chips.
<casey> robin0800: how could I check?
<robin0800> casey in printer properties
<DocPlatypus> gartral: what'd you do to fix it or work around it?
<Herbs> lutz reloging wont make a diff
<Herbs> the dir is owened by root
<casey> robin0800: ok so should it match my printer you're saying?
<llutz> bgoldsmith: how did you add yourself to the webdev-group?
<gartral> mgj: the fastes way would too be logout, click yor name, change the dropdown menu at the bottom too "Ubuntu Classic" log in and you have panels!
<Herbs> this isnt desktop ubuntu
<robin0800> casey yes and if you can't try hp's site
<llutz> Herbs: the group has write-permissions, so what?
<sdollins> I swear to $deity, I am going to scream. :( Everytime I reboot something else breaks lol..
<Herbs> bgoldsmith if you want ownership log in as rott and chown user:user dir
<quiescens> they don't want ownership
<llutz> Herbs: read this again <bgoldsmith> drwxrwxr-x   6 root   webdev  4096 2011-05-03 10:59 srv
<quiescens> they want the group to be able to write to it, which it should if they are properly in the group
<Herbs> llutz and that would depend on the group permissions
<casey> robin0800: I'm trying right now :).
<mgj> gartral, heh, but i cannot do that when 11.10 comes out, i should probably learn how to do it with unity too =)
<marenostrum> sdollins, What's broken lastly?
<llutz> Herbs: do you need further explanation of that line? owner root, group webdev WITH write-perm
<Herbs> llutz no but I think you do
<casey> robin0800: I found a CUPS version which seems to be much better. However, I don't quite see the use of their "custom" sizes. Like in the other one.
<sdollins> Well, wifi randomly decides to work, this time i have no borders around windows ( can't remember the technical name)
<sdollins> Everything went to hell after I installed some updates earlier.
<robin0800> casey, as long as you can select borderless does it matter?
<SuperLag> Anyone here ever set up an Ubuntu box as a wireless access point?
<bgoldsmith> llutz: thanks! logging off and logging back in solved the problem. I can now write to the directory
<SuperLag> I know meganerd has, but he's not around - it seems.
<llutz> bgoldsmith: you always have to relogin after changing your groups to make the change active
<casey> robin0800: Well I don't have to many borderless options. And the major problem is it's an akward size: 5.5" x 8.5"
<sdollins> Woo! It's all working now. - reboot.
<marenostrum> sdollins, On maverick on on Natty? (beginning of the mess)
<gartral> mgj: the fastes way would too be logout, click yor name, change the dropdown menu at the bottom too "Ubuntu Classic" log in and you have panels!
<robin0800> casey, do hp have linux drivers for your printer?
<mathews> any video converter to suggest to make mp4 for Nokia E71
<mgj> gartral, thats cheating
<pennnn> hi
<sdollins> I was on maverick, I upgraded to natty a couple days ago it went to hell but started working right after a fight, and after some updates today it's even worse.
<pennnn> wquestion
<marenostrum> sdollins, ıs it OK now? After reboot?
<casey> robin0800: I believe I did download an hp version when you pointed that out early. It comes from CUPS.
<SuperLag> sdollins: good to know. I was thinking of upgrading my Maverick system to Natty. Now I'll wait. :)
<pennnn> question
<Liera> How do I clear the most recently used program list in unity?
<Al_nz1> is there a way when doing a lot of copy n pasting to say, use F1-F10 to assign multiple clip boards which F1 - F10 paste data?
<gartral> mgj: not really.. considering that Unity doesn't have any facilities too change the number/layout of workspaces
<sdollins> Nope marenostrum
<casey> robin0800: One thing that is driving me nuts is that f-spot shows major potential for working, however it always crashes when I try to print. Any ideas on that?
<sdollins> I rebooted and wifi doesn't work lol
<bgoldsmith> llutz: hmmm what are the data structures/files that get updated on reboot?
<sdollins> It doesn't seem to matter if the proprietary broadcom drivers are enabled or not, it just randomly decides to work.
<llutz> bgoldsmith: its the login shell reading the new environment
<mgj> gartral, really ?! are you sure there is no such facility?
<Herbs> sdollins reboot your router first before wasting time
<robin0800> casey, in job options I've got scale to fit
<sdollins> My router works fine.
<sdollins> I've already tested it.
<gartral> mgj: Unity is QUITE limited when compared too Gnome
<marenostrum> sdollins, I have a report from my brother-in-law. he's on Maverick and says that wireless is broken. It interrupts randomly. I'll go and see. Your sitiation sounded similar.
<pennnn> question
<casey> robin0800: I see that as well. Unfortunately no luck with that so far.
<pennnn> question
<bgoldsmith> llutz: are the groups that a user belong to a part of the environment?
<Herbs> by not connecting to the internet?
<mgj> My god, that is beyond retarded. Remind me again why this change to unity was a great idea?
<pennnn> i dont lilke unity, what alterantives are there
<quiescens> bgoldsmith: with regards to group membership, its not rebooting as such, but your group membership is read when login first applies your user, and then every process from there on inherits those groups
<sdollins> pennnn: KDE, Xfce, etc.
<gartral> pennnn: logout, click name, dropdown box at the bottom can be changed too Ubuntu Classic. I use that
<pennnn> sdollns: cant i go on usinggnome 2 !! in 11.10 ?
<llutz> bgoldsmith: kind of, all those settings were read when you login.
<sdollins> pennnn: they're removing the classic desktop in 11.10
<mathews> pennnn: u can select ubuntu cliassic from login window
<gartral> pennnn: read my instructions
<Liera> Can anyone show me how to clear recently used program in the list in unity? like Clear Recently Items in gnome!
<marenostrum> pennnn, And of course, there's "ubuntu Classical" interface which is mainly Gnome2 interface. Its already installed. You can chose it from login screen.
<gartral> sdollins: they can remove from the pre-installed envirnment, but I will never give up my gnome!
<llutz> bgoldsmith: tbh, i can't explain that in details off hand.
<robin0800> gar
<casey> robin0800: gar?
<sdollins> gartral: I feel the same way. I don't like GNOME-Shell, Unity, KDE, or any other the others I've tried. At this point, I'm about ready to cough up cash for a macbook pro lol.
<daxroc> Any one here using an nvidia quadro (nvs 295) or like with a dual monitor setup on 11.04 ?
<pennnn> they REMOVE !!
<jiltdil> which is better unity or gnome?
<sdollins> marenostrum: any luck with that?
<pennnn> gnome classic
<pennnn> from 11.10
<robin0800> gartral, unity 3d and unity 2d in 11.10
<mathews> any video converter  to make mp4 for Nokia E71
<Herbs> bgoldsmith lets just say the perms on that box are to lax
<haoron> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<haoron> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<haoron> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-proposed_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<haoron> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot1> haoron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pennnn> gnome classic
<sdollins> I reboot over and over. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. ._.
<pennnn> they REMOVE !!
<pennnn> from 11.10
<bgoldsmith> llutz,quiescens: hmm ... so the groups command just reads the /etc/groups file.
<Herbs> I wouldnt let your group have permission changes
<marenostrum> sdollins, He doesn't know GNU/Linux well. I should pay a visit. I don't know what is broken.
<pennnn> they REMOVE !!
<pennnn> gnome classic
<pennnn> from 11.10
<bgoldsmith> herbs: so what would be a good setting for /srv/
<llutz> bgoldsmith: yes but it won't check if those entries are active. "id" does
<jiltdil> pennn:please stop repeating
<robin0800> pennnn, yes
<sdollins> I really regret upgrading to natty :/
<Herbs> root:root
<pennnn> can i install it
<casey> robin0800: any other ideas?
<sdollins> my SO talked me into it really.
<pennnn> they REMOVE it
<gartral> sdollins: why?
<sdollins> pennnn: I imagine someone will provide a way to put gnome2 back.
<sdollins> gartral: everything keeps breaking!
<mathews> pennnn: dont worry, u can still install gnome by PPA
<robin0800> casey, hp site linux support?
<pennnn> cool
<bgoldsmith> herbs: what if the webdev group wants to add a new website inside /srv (webdev = webadmin group)
<casey> robin0800: Alright thanks for your help.
<OerHeks> pennnn no they don't. logout, select your name, then language and GDM selection will appear
<marenostrum> pennnn, Wer'll find a solution. :) We have time for 11.10. For now, we have Classic at hand. No problem. :)
<gartral> sdollins: i haven't noticed any breakage, but then again, i did a clean install.
<pennnn> ok
<pennnn> thanks
<duende> hi
<Herbs> so what does webdav need to do?
<sdollins> I don't have time to do a clean install really but it looks like I have no other choice.
<quiescens> bgoldsmith: no, the groups command lists the groups that the process is in (which should be whatever it inherits from the shell or whatever you used to run it)
<daxroc> I'm not impresed with natty, It's very primitive for a mainstream release
<herol3oy> I just downloaded "ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso" to upgrade my ubuntu10.10 without any downloading, but when I mounted it and typed "gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade", it wanted to connect to internet and download all the packages again? how can I upgrade my ubuntu10.10 to 11.4 without any downloading?
<duende> some have a problem in 11.04 with video and VIA ?? reboot X
<gartral> granted, the Natty are SLOOOOOW right now 'cause all the upgrades
<pennnn> but is better to the another desktop environment
<pennnn> because ppa arent so good
<sdollins> How did a bug like being unable to rearrange the windows in the windows list applet not get fixed?
<pennnn> but is better to the another desktop environment
<gartral> daxroc: why do you say that?
<pennnn> because ppa are not so good
<marenostrum> sdollins, Try to figure out the problem and bug report if you can do. But, clean install is the solution, of course. :)
<sdollins> It was reported in early January according to launchpad.
<bgoldsmith> quiescens:  the "id" command did not show the group change before re-login, but the "groups" command did
<Herbs> sdollins because its a minor bug
<herol3oy> no idea?
<pennnn> they REMOVE !!
<bgoldsmith> herbs: the webdev group needs to be able to create directories inside /srv
<pennnn> gnome classic
<pennnn> from 11.10
<sdollins> Minor or not, i would consider it to be important functionality.
<herol3oy> still no answer?
<gartral> pennnn: that's a whole 6 months away.
<marenostrum> sdollins, Which one? wireless thing? Can you supply me with the address?
<pennnn> is it better to change
<Herbs> so make owenership of w/srv webdav:webdav
<sdollins> The issue with the window list.
<xs3ns3> so what we use instead of unity, since my laptop says does not support unity?
<pennnn> to kde
<sdollins> I haven't found anything in relation to the wireless issue.
<dijonyummy> i think i may try 11.04 in a month with gnome classic, then when 11.10 comes around not sure maybe go to kde, or other distro
<herol3oy> I just downloaded "ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso" to upgrade my ubuntu10.10 without any downloading, but when I mounted it and typed "gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade", it wanted to connect to internet and download all the packages again? how can I upgrade my ubuntu10.10 to 11.4 without any downloading?
<pennnn> they REMOVE !!
<pennnn> gnome classic
<marenostrum> sdollins, I see.
<pennnn> from 11.10
<Starminn> pennnn: That is a personal choice which you must make yourself. Try it out and see if you like it. Also, that is off-topic for here.
<pennnn> is it better to change
<sdollins> It didn't start until updates I installed today and I had just updated like 1 day ago I suspect it's not out there.
<FloodBot1> pennnn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pennnn> PPAs are incompatible
<quiescens> bgoldsmith: its not *really* based relogging, you can relog and the process you are trying to fix could still have the wrong permissions
<Starminn> pennnn: Pleas eonctinue this in #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have a genuine Ubuntu support question
<pennnn> are they ?
<pennnn> PPAs are incompatible
<pennnn> are they ?
<FloodBot1> pennnn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starminn> !enter | pennnn
<ubottu> pennnn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<quiescens> bgoldsmith: the groups list is applied per process, you could technically end up with one process using one list of group permissions, and another process using a different set
<pennnn> PPAs are incompatible
<daxroc> gartral: Lots of things are missing. decent monitor detection, simple customisation for little anoyances of unity. don't get me wrong it's great but lacks a complete feature set I expected
<herol3oy> no answer  yet?
<pennnn> herol3oy STOP IT
<herol3oy> stop what?
<sdollins> marenostrum: I can't remember if you said or not but is he using broadcom drivers?
<pennnn> spamming around
<Starminn> herol3oy: You're not doing anything wrong.
<xs3ns3> this new release, personally i dont like, first got hang up after the install, was not able to boot (so i had to delete the old one......finally manage to install this natty versin just to find out its like a damm vista
<sdollins> pennnn: you're doing the same thing so I wouldn't complain.
<herol3oy> :O i'm not spaning
<Starminn> pennnn: Stop what you're doing. Now.
<xs3ns3> where can i take off that bloody bar
<pennnn> starminn i report you now
<marenostrum> pennnn, 1- Don't flood. 2- pps is ppa. No one says that PPAs will be compatible. Ask that PPA!s owner.
<Starminn> pennnn: Go for it, buddy.
<herol3oy> pennnn:   not to ask question you mean?
<peteraz> i dont know if anyone else has the same problem - after upgrading to 11.04 on my netbook all i can see in GUI is the background and the coursor. If i go ctr alt f2 i can go to console but i do not know how to fix my GUI
<pennnn> [10:31] <herol3oy> no answer  yet?
<pennnn> !wait
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pennnn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genewitch> herol3oy: put it on a usb drive and boot with it in
<marenostrum> sdollins, Most probably. Yes. :)
<xs3ns3> u ubuntu developters, want me to go back to windows or what
<gartral> daxroc: those two examples are driver and Unity related. I notice the opasite, things worrk better in Natty, it's also faster. but to each they're own
<sdollins> marenostrum: It appears after I upgraded to natty it stopped using the broadcom drivers but they stayed enabled.
<ultrav1olet> I want to compile an application from sources and it requires curl devel library and includes, debian has two of them libcurl4-gnutls-dev and libcurl4-openssl-dev
<jack123> i am backkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ultrav1olet> which one I have to choose?
<jack123> damn
<pennnn> they REMOVE !!
<marenostrum> sdollins, At first, I have had to install some 3rd party driver for him. I don't remember the name.
<xs3ns3> whats up with that new bars, pointless and i cant customize that properly
<pennnn> why cant get an answere ?
<jack123> i am done with ubuntu
<genewitch> xs3ns3: install gnome if you don't like the new desktop...
<Starminn> !enter > pennnn
<ubottu> pennnn, please see my private message
<Starminn> !details > pennnn
<Starminn> !patience > pennnn
<genewitch> xs3ns3: it's not like windows where you're locked into a GUI
<pennnn> !enter starmin
<xs3ns3> think i just go back to ver 10
<Starminn> pennnn: Read those. UInderstand the channel rules.
<jack123> hey marenostrum
<marenostrum> sdollins, good news for his problem. So maybe when I upgrade him there won't be such a problem.
<Herbs> ultraviolet if your compiling it will be libcurl4-openssl-dev
<sdollins> Actually... I just noticed, my wired network isn't freaking working either.
<pennnn> why cant get an answere ?
<marenostrum> jack123, Yesss.
<xs3ns3> im locked now. cant configure the gui on this new version
<Starminn> pennnn: You cannot get an answer because you are nto asking a question.
<sdollins> I think I'm about to cry lol..
<pennnn> MY QUESTION IS
<marenostrum> jack123, How did you do??
<pennnn> SHOULD i change to kde !!!!
<xs3ns3> on this nathy version are u allowed to move ur gui? move the bars etc?
<jack123> i am done with ubuntu its not working and it messed up my win boots are well
<herol3oy> genewitch: you mean I should move the iso file to a USB flash memroy and then mount it?
<pennnn> i asked 3 hours ago
<jack123> as well*
<Starminn> pennnn: Nobody can make thew decision for you. Have you tried it out?
<Psychobudgie> xs3ns3, login to ubuntu classic if you wish to go back to gnome 2 desktop
<peteraz> i got background only after upgrade please help
<genewitch> herol3oy: on the ubuntu website if you click "get ubuntu" it says "use usb - show me how"
<pennnn> Starminn: i dont like unity and gnome 3. and i wont get into trouble with any ppas in 11.10
<llutz> pennnn: nobody can answer that. its like "should i go fishing?", your decision
<daxroc> gartral: It's more than a driver problem, and shipping with experimental drivers. Is that a good situation to start in (nouvaeu). As for faster on a core i7 here and performance is a little slow. If I wanted more I would custom comple tho , I'll take ease of maintenence for one box over speed :)
<xs3ns3> i think im in ubuntu classic since the laptop at start pointed me that cant run unity so im running on classic
<maedox> pennnn: Log in with Ubuntu Classic as the session then....
<gartral> !classic | xs3ns3
<ubottu> xs3ns3: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<quiescens> don't go fishing, the weather's not good for it
<marenostrum> jack123, Sorry to hear that. I wish I were near you. Isn't there someone near you who can help?
<sjuxax> I am using natty server in a VM. I cahnged the MAC address from what it was installed with and now eth0 won't appear. How do I fix this? I've tried dpkg-reconfigure network to no win
<sjuxax> lspci shows it as an Ethernet controller, but does not show in ifconfig
<pennnn> maedox.: there is no classical in 11.10 !
<Starminn> pennnn: 11.10 is still 6 months away.
<maedox> pennnn: this is ubuntu not ubuntu+1
<genewitch> xs3ns3: i think that's the netbook desktop
<jack123> nope
<Psychobudgie> xs3ns3, logout then log back in and double check that ubuntu classic is selected otherwise it will throw you into 2d unity as I am aware
<genewitch> xs3ns3: at least, they looked the same to me
<pennnn> yes but i have a work shop here and the workers
<sdollins> I think maybe telling him they were removing it 11.10 was a bad idea xd
<Starminn> maedox: #ubuntu_1 is invitation-only for now
<sdollins> it in*
<pennnn> i cant say there, OH today, stop gnome, now unity
<xs3ns3> gonna check that....... thks
<pennnn> it must be planned
<pennnn> long time before
<gartral> daxroc: true, but i'm on an Aton N455.. and Pinetrail IGP.. my drivers work out of the kernel!
<pennnn> so that why i asked, if it a ppa is good or not, so if it is NOT got, i would change environment
<pennnn> s
<Starminn> pennnn: So start the switch now. You have 6 months. You're making a switch either way. You're either switching to Gnome3, KDE, or Unity. Choose one, and stick with it.
<jack123> marenostrum how to remove ubuntu boot information from windows boot
<herol3oy> genewitch: Actually I have got the iso files! I just want to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.4 without any downloding packages?
<Herbs> sjuax you need to make sure the vm has the same mac
<Technikfreak> hello is here someone from czech please pm me short thx (sorry for off topic)
<herol3oy> genewitch: i just mounted the iso file and run this " gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<gartral> herol3oy: that's not possible, even with the alternate install cd. you still need a network
<marenostrum> jack123, Would you like me to help step by step on private IRC converstion. From Windows maybe. And wgat's messed up with your Windows installation?
<pennnn> Starminn: i tested gnome 3 a long time, and i like it, but it isnt in ubuntu ppas, and the ppa seems buggy
<maedox> pennnn: Adding the Gnome PPA shouldn't be a problem if that's what you're asking
<jack123> sure
<jack123> how to do that
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<herol3oy> genewitch: no anyother way?
<pennnn> maedox: yes but i want gnome 2
<Starminn> pennnn: That's because Canonical does not support Gnome3. All other distros do, though.
<genewitch> herol3oy: unplug your internet then... then it can't download. or, put it on a USB drive like i said and boot from it, and run the normal upgrade that won't break everything
<Starminn> pennnn: You could try Xubuntu. Very similar to Gnome 2
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<Psychobudgie> jack123 : if you wish to go back to single windows boot, boot from your windows cd and choose to boot into dos recovery and type fixmbr, that should do the trick
<sdollins> I tried to use Xubuntu but missed some stuff :(
<sdollins> Even Ambiance lol
<vibhav>  pennnn you want to use gnome 2 in ubuntu 11.04?
<genewitch> does ubuntu have an issue booting past the 1TB mark?
<daxroc> Is unity not a bastadisation of gnome3 ?
<pennnn> vibhav
<vibhav>  pennnn you want to use gnome 2 in ubuntu 11.04
<pennnn> i want use !! gnome 2 in 11.10
<marenostrum> jack123, have a look here: http://expertester.wordpress.com/2008/07/27/how-to-remove-ubuntu-boot-loader-xp-and-vista/
<xs3ns3> thanks for pointing me out to log out and relog on classic, helped me, was about to install 10 again...
<Starminn> No, he's up in arms about how 11.10 won't have classic GNOME even when the Gnome devs themselves don't support it anymore.
<vibhav>  pennnn yes?
<Starminn> vibhav: ^
<pennnn> yes vibhav
<Psychobudgie> daxroc, unity is a shell for gnome 2, gnome-shell is a shell for gnome 3
<vibhav>  pennnn in the login session chose Ubuntu Classic where Ubuntu is written
<Psychobudgie> xs3ns3, no problem
<daxroc> Psychobudgie: very gnome shell like tho
<pennnn> vibhav 11.10 hasnt got it !!!!
<xs3ns3> +karma hehe
<Psychobudgie> xs3ns3, they don't exactly make it obvious
<llutz> pennnn: /j +ubuntu+1        to discuss 11.10
<marenostrum> jack123, This is better, it doesn't need Win CD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180607
<Starminn> vibhav: No, it's about 11.10 that he's freaking out about because 11.10 won't have "Classic Gnome"
<Psychobudgie> daxroc, it's nothing like gnome-shell
<syrinx_> llutz: hehe
<pennnn> i cant believe it ANYBody says crap
<pennnn> really
<genewitch> llutz: +i
<Starminn> llutz: It's invitation-only.
<Psychobudgie> daxroc, I'm using gnome 3 and gnome-shell from the ppa here
<pennnn> the one say i should go ubuntu+1 but its invite
<bgoldsmith> quiescens,llutz: I just tried googling, trying to find out where the environment for a process is stored ... what data structures, what source do I need to look at?
<Herbs> do people not know what LTS is?
<pennnn> the one say something about 11.04
<llutz> Starminn: its offtopic HERE
<cryptodira> hi folks.... just upgraded to 10.10 ..... all went well... except, i am NOT seeing xscreensaver under system preferences.... synaptic says it is installed....how can it be accessed?   10.10 amd/64
<pennnn> !lts | Herbs
<ubottu> Herbs: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Herbs> Ive been using ubuntu for about a week been a Linux user for longer
<daxroc> Psychobudgie: my bad , been a while from when I tested last
<zvacet> jack123: do http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p18.html#MbrFix.exe and after that you can remove ubuntu
<vibhav> pennnn I am too angry
<Starminn> llutz: Umm... I agree. Which is why I'm trying to explain to him that it's a long way away. HE's asking if he should switch to KDE. I told him 11.10 is still 6 months away anyway, but if he wants to switch to KDE he should try it.
<vibhav> pennnn perhaps you could install it
<genewitch> wqas 6.10 the last LTS before lucid?
<Psychobudgie> daxroc, imo, and this is my opinion, unity isn't fit to lace gnome 3's rather lovely shoes
<pennnn> vibhav: yes but if its possible, my question: is it safe ?
<vibhav> pennnn might be
<Herbs> kde sucks if you want to change desktop try xfce
<pennnn> vibhav: because ppa are very incompatibl e
<zvacet> genewitch: 8.04
<genewitch> zounds.
<genewitch> cloud out!
<marenostrum> jack123, Grub (bootloder) problem can be solved. If I were you I'll give a try to repair it before uninstalling it. I can help if you like.
 * Kasztan85 kasztan85
<Kasztan85> dsf
<llutz> bgoldsmith: "Linux login process" should give some first hints
<pennnn> Starminn can i ask you something
<pennnn> Starminn do you use gnome ?
<marenostrum> jack123, All we need is you'll boot from live CD and we'll find a way to communicate with you while you are there.
<marenostrum> Do you have a second machine?
<Starminn> pennnn: I do use Gnome. I am on 10.10 because I do not wish to switch to 11.04. If I had a choice I would be using Gnome3 but it is not supported on 10.10 currently.
<Herbs> bgolsmith it looks in /boot for the kernel image basically
<marenostrum> jack123, Dou you have a 2nd machine near you?
<pennnn> Starminn, okay last question why dont you want to use 11.04
<jack123> nope i dont have
<vibhav> pennnn I hope that doesnt happen
<Starminn> pennnn: I will use it after about 3-4 weeks of its release. I want toallow some time for the bugs to be found and fixed in case the devs and beta testers missed any (which they probably did). Gnome3 can be run on 11.04, but it kills Unity (which is fine with me as I'm not a fan of it).
<cryptodira> xscreensaver lives under preferences in 10.04...... it is NOT there in 10.10..... where did it get moved to?    10.10 amd/64
<pennnn> vibhav: do you gnome usee too
<Danielq> buenas noches
<Danielq> o buenos dias
<jack123> ok marenostrum
<jack123> suggest me a good linux distro  . one that hopefully works lol
<Danielq> disculpen  la molestia pero me podrian ayudar con un problemita que tengo.._
<syrinx_> !es | Danielq
<ubottu> Danielq: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pennnn> vibhav: do you gnome usee too
<Danielq> ok gracias
<Herbs> jack123 if you cant get ubuntu to work forget Linux
<syrinx_> ^
<vibhav> pennnn I use gnome 3
<jack123> lol but mandriva works like a charm
<pennnn> ok
<jack123> i am sure it a bug in ubuntu
<marenostrum> jack123, You'll get mad, but its Ubuntu. And you may try, fedora.
<Herbs> jack123 stick to what works for you then learn Linux more then decide
<Starminn> vibhav: Gnome3 in 11.04, right?
<jack123> :(
<mithran> how do i register?
<mithran> with my nick
<mithran> ?
<Herbs> if you cant switch from mandriva to ubuntu you need to learn
<hateball> !register | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<syrinx_> the hateball returns
<marenostrum> jack123, If I need to name another distrı I'll say Fedora.
<quiescens> bgoldsmith: permissions are stored for each process individually, and not in the usual "environment" per se, if you plan to look deeper into this you can probably have a look at setgroups() and work your way back from there but going all the way back to where in the kernel each process's individual groups list is stored is probably beyond the scope of a channel like this
<xs3ns3> linux mint its also a good n stable distro
<jack123> how about suse.?
<jack123> debain
<pennnn> linux mint is shit
<pennnn> !other
<jack123> how is mandriva.?
<Herbs> bgoldsmith told you you needed to look at the group permissions ages ago
<syrinx_> !langauge | pennnn
<ubottu> pennnn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MethedMan> anybody have experience using "Evolution" on Ubuntu with TOR?  i am getting DNS leaks and would like to try to plug the leaks.
<DocPlatypus> PC has been running 9.10 until a couple days ago when I upgraded to 10.04 LTS. ever since then I have had sound switching over to "dummy output" for no reason I can figure out. where to begin troubleshooting this and/or how do I get it back to my soundcard when it does? kernel -- 2.6.32-31-generic, audio -- 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bgoldsmith> quiescens: thanks! I'm looking at the kernel sources
<Herbs> nothing to do with the kernel
<xs3ns3> found mint user frienly (gnome mint)
<marenostrum> jack123, Dont mess up Grub bootloder more. If the CD at hand is not brıken, try to install with it again. or try to install lets say Fedora to that partition. It will most probably install Grub bootloder again and you'll have Fedora at hand and your Windows untouched.
<bgoldsmith> Herbs: yes, thanks! the problem was solved. I was just trying to do some extra learning about how the users group info is stored in memory when he logs in.
<maxb> Does anyone know how to make nautilus not launch on inserting a USB stick? (natty)
<Herbs> grub is easy to reinstall this is the thing with new Linux users to scared to break anything
<guschtel_> hi! i just installed ubuntu 10.10 in my toshiba sat. l505dhave been a series of problems ever since. first my wireless did not work and now video and sound are failing. plus the funcs of my laptop dont work. anybody knows what to do?. There
<Herbs> ah ok bgoldsmith
<jack123> ok  will go with fedora
<syrinx_> fedora :(
<DeathNote> Hey listen..
<pennnn> so well
<pennnn> i ask other round#
<xs3ns3> guschtel im no tech, but have u checked ur drivers are updated after install?
<pennnn> i dont like unity. i like gnome 3, gnome 2, kde xfce
<pennnn> what do you recommend ?
<MethedMan> anyone know how to send emails anonymously via evolution or any other linux mail program
<pennnn> gnome2
<jack123> methed why do you want to do that
<jack123> dont tell him guys
<Herbs> methedman you want to spam no email prog wil let you telnet will
<pennnn> i dont like unity. i like gnome 3, gnome 2, kde xfce
<pennnn> what do you recommend ?
<DeathNote> Anything sister
<MethedMan> herbs: i don't want to spam
<sdollins> MethedMan: I imagine most modern mail program will allow you to use a proxy.
<MethedMan> jack123: lets just say i am part of an investigation
<sdollins> You probably won't find many proxies that allow sending mail.
<jack123> or let just say you are a terrorist
<DeathNote> Why?
<pennnn> sdollins: recommend me to change to kde or gnome2 ?
<xs3ns3> thats fun
<llutz> jack123: a dumb terrorist...
<DeathNote> ok ok
<MethedMan> jack123: i can send through gmail anonymously
<xs3ns3> tv = mass control
<MethedMan> jack123: i am lazy and want to use "evolution" or some mail program
<jack123> why would any 1 want to do that.?
<Herbs> lol send through qmail ann
<Herbs> anon
<pennnn> sdollins: recommend me to change to kde or gnome2 ?
<sdollins> pennnn: That's not really something you can recommend ._.
<guschtel_> xs3ns3, yeah i have double checked and still...
<syrinx_> pennnn: why don't you try them and see which one you like?
<pennnn> i tried
<DeathNote> But i am on 11.04
<syrinx_> then why are you asking here
<Starminn> pennnn: And which do you like?
<pennnn> well
<syrinx_> no one give a damn about what DE you use
<DeathNote> ok sister i understand
<MethedMan> llutz: most terrorist are pretty stupid eh, like the underwear bomber.
<invernizzi> MethedMan, no, you cannot send emails anonymously throgh Gmail, unless you create a separate account. Maybe they look anonymous to you, but they are not. Disclamer: I work in computer security
<Haegin> Hi, I upgraded to 11.04 yesterday and now when I log in my gtk theme doesn't work so I have to restart gnome-settings-daemon to fix this. Also my mouse stops working about 5-10 minutes after login.
<pennnn> gnome 3 is really good usuable
<nexusism> joined #ubuntu-ko
<pennnn> but kde is faster, to find things and so
<DeathNote> ok sister thanks
<marenostrum> jack123, Do you have many critical unbackuped data on your Windows partition?
<constl> kde is faster than gnome?
<MethedMan> invernizzi: what if i send it through tor with namoroka?
<Herbs> methedman spamming aint easy :)
<jack123> yes definately
<xs3ns3> guschtel lets see if theres any wise person around who can give u a better feed ^^
<jack123> i dont want to mess my windows
<MethedMan> invernizzi: also i am not so concerned if google knows where things are coming from.  i am more concerned with the immediate parties that i am in contact with that could possible blow my cover
<marenostrum> jack123, I see.
<pennnn> gnome 3 is really good usuable
<pennnn> but kde is faster, to find things and so
<jack123> i have adobe
<sdollins> I'm about ready to switch to Windows :(
<jack123> i have vega pro
<Herbs> methedman then encrypt your messages
<invernizzi> MethedMan, no, tor just protects your ip. The thing is, the email still carries meta information about the sender. the correct tool for the job is "mixmaster"
<invernizzi> it's in the repos
<xs3ns3> tor ?
<sdollins> If something breaks then, I can just make Dell fix it :D!
<xs3ns3> hmm
<xs3ns3> u can use tor + encrypt?
<pennnn> gnome 3 is really good usuable
<pracrash> how to make bootable usb drive from ubuntu for windows 7
<pennnn> but kde is faster, to find things and so
<syrinx_> pennnn: stop spamming
<MethedMan> invernizzI: downloading now. how do i use it
<sdollins> marenostrum: It seems I've /fixed/ it or it's just cooperating for more than 1 reboot.
<Herbs> theres a man for everything
<invernizzi> MethedMan, mixmaster strips metadata from emails and forwards the email from server to server to delay it and make it untraceable
<sdollins> As for how? I have no idea but it is apparently working.
<Herbs> hes a spammer dont advise him
<pracrash> does anyone know
<MethedMan> herbs: not a spammer
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. On my ubuntu 11.04 server, when i add a ppa, via add-apt-repository, apt-get doenst use it. Or, not fully anyways. As you can see here: https://gist.github.com/952345 I add the repository and update, but its not on the list over loaded repos. I did a strace that shows it actually does "see" the repo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602496/
<marenostrum> sdollins, Nice to hear. :)
<abhinav_singh> marenostrum i have installed Libre Office..its much better than openoffice
<MethedMan> herbs: troll somewhere else please
<sdollins> I bet I'm annoying the piss out of people with pidgin signing in and out xd
<ChrisBuchholz> I have asked in #ubuntu-server. No answers. Can you guys help me?
<invernizzi> MethedMan, just launch it, it's pretty self explanatory. keep in mind that the delay between sending and receipt can be of hours. the purpose is to avoid to leak even the time of sending
<MethedMan> invernizzi: what servers should i connect it to
<pennnn> Herbs troll somewhere else please
<Starminn> sdollins: I haven't noticed. I'm using Pidgin.
<pennnn> !troll | herbes
<Herbs> ok methed whats your legitamate reasoning ?
<MethedMan> invernizzi: i have 5 options in the install. not sure which one to choose
<sdollins> Starminn: I keep rebooting so it's signing in and out.
<invernizzi> MethedMan,  tell me which options are there
<MethedMan> herbs: i do not answer to you, and did not appreciate your incorrect assessment
<Starminn> sdollins: Ah. I guess I've kind of trained myself to "phase out" the sign-in/sign-out. There's an otion to have those nto show up but I kept talking ot myself then.
<syrinx_> lol
<MethedMan> invernizzi: no configuration, internet site, internet with smarthost, satellite system, local only
<invernizzi> local
<sdollins> I have you on my contact list? o:
<Herbs> your a spammer unless you prove otherwise
<syrinx_> Herbs: +1
<Starminn> The next person who even so much as utters the word "troll" will be on my blacklist and I will be unhappy at you for the rest of my life.
<pennnn> please
<pennnn> help me
<invernizzi> herbs: spammers use botnets to send emails, not remailers. Trust me, this is not the system to send spam. Again, I work exaclty on malware and spam
<syrinx_> !please | pennnn
<ubottu> pennnn: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pennnn> i know i asked
<xs3ns3> herbs, better prove hes a spammer otherwise hes not, ok?
<pennnn> but i want kde
<syrinx_> then use it
<sdollins> pennnn: then install kubuntu-desktop
<pennnn> i have to reinstall pc distroyed
<sdollins> Then go download it and install it
<Herbs> ok xs3ns3 I work for an web host and have to deal with them daily
<sdollins> I can't tell if I just need to do a clean install or if the classic mode is buggy as hell.
<sdollins> It's like everytime I login some applet is failing or the theme is all screwed up.
<pennnn> sdollins: but i want gnome 2! but there are not any possilbilites are there ?
 * sdollins sighs...
<MethedMan> invernizzi: i sent you a private message with a website that i am involved with.
<marenostrum> abhinav_singh, Nice to hear that you like Libre Office.
<invernizzi> MethedMan, seen
<pennnn> sdollins: it is really the last question !!
<pennnn> sdollins: but i want gnome 2! but there are not any possilbilites are there ?
<Starminn> pennnn: Seeing as the fact that the Gnome developers are not developing Gnome2 any longer, it is not likely, no. Canonical will continue to mainain it for the use of Unity, but what they do  with it at this point is to their discretion.
 * syrinx_ facepalms, i'm outta here
<pennnn> ok thanks
<Starminn> pennnn: Your question has been answered.
<Starminn> pennnn: You're welcome.
<Herbs> ok xs3ns3 either way its not ubuntu help he wants so is it not off topic?
<Starminn> syrinx_: He's gone!!! He's really, really gone!! (After tlling him that exact same thing two OTHER times)
<syrinx_> XD
<syrinx_> almost quit irc forever
<DASDAS> who
<Starminn> Haha. Nobody can be rww like rww.
<d-snake> hey guys. is it possible to "blacklist" application from the global menu? In my case I wan't  exclude Gimp from it.
 * Starminn moves to #offtopic
<tuxx-> rofl @ pennn
<tuxx-> ;d
<VanDyke> for sale: 2x 7900GTX with dangerden waterblocks. $50 ea.
<Starminn> VanDyke: Don't do that.
<syrinx_> lol
<tuxx-> for sale: my dirty underwear, 1$ each.
<VanDyke> k
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * sdollins bangs head repeatedly against desk.
<Starminn> tuxx-: Buy two get the second half off?
<VanDyke> there
<tuxx-> sure Starminn
<sdollins> I'm starting to really dislike Ubuntu. :(
<VanDyke> sdollins, I disliked gnome3 and unity
<Starminn> sdollins: Ubuntu of the community? Because I am now hating this channel very much.
<tuxx-> VanDyke: just use awesomewm :-D
<Starminn> s/of/or
<VanDyke> staying with 10.10
<sdollins> VanDyke: Good idea as I'm pretty sure 11.04's classic mode is buggy (possibly on purpose ._.)
<Dark_Star1> Hi. is there anyone here that uses virtualbox in ubuntu and has managed to configure the networking for the guest OS?? I can't get anything from loopback ping
<Starminn> sdollins: I am waiting a month before upgrading, at which point I'll use Gnome3
<Herbs> ubuntu is all good because you decide to use the none lts thats your issue
<Chipzzz> Dark_Star1: Did u try a bridged connection?
<Starminn> Herbs: No one said anything negative about Ubuntu.
<sdollins> Everytime I reboot 1 of 2 things happens: Wifi doesn't work or applets fail like crazy
<Herbs> <sdollins> I'm starting to really dislike Ubuntu. :(
<sdollins> what about it?
<sdollins> Not using LTS has nothing to do with that.
<siddhantchd> need help guys http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747052
<Herbs> why does it not you expect something to work perfect and its not lts
<sdollins> I don't think expecting a normal release to be stable is absurd.
<Herbs> Im a slackware user who runs red hat/fedora/centOs based servers
<Starminn> Herbs: Oh, I'm sorry. I thought he meant the trolls in this channel.
<Starminn> Herbs: You're right. I'm wrong. :)
<marenostrum> sdollins, I'm with you. No one says that LTS is more stable than a non-LTS release. LTS is just long term. For those server things; not to have need to install, upgrade every 6 months. Bug is bug. Fault is fault. No matter in LTS or non-LTS.
<Herbs> fair enough guys looks like I got ubuntu wrong!
<maheanuu> I would like to know what most of you might consider the top five photo editors to use on Ubuntu
<marenostrum> Herbs, Why do you say so?
<d-snake> Push:  Is it possible to "blacklist" an application from the global menu? In my case I want to exclude Gimp from it.
<Herbs> because the admin said
<maheanuu> Me too!
<zvacet> marenostrum: I agree with you about bugs,but in lts releases focus is on stability
<sdollins> well marenostrum I was wrong. Wifi is still broken. I've given on up on fixing it. It's freaking 4:20 AM :/
<Chipzzz> d-snake: you can deselect it in the menu editor & it won't show up in the menus
<tic^> !wifi | sdollins
<ubottu> sdollins: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tbf> natty's epiphany is incredibly crashy :-(
<thegoodcushion> I have a KWorld TV tuner that works perfectly in Windows 7.  I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on the exact same computer (on the metal, not virtualized).  Can I use my tuner?  How do I even tell if it's recognized?  It's connected to a USB port
<sdollins> tic^: really not neded.
<sdollins> needed*
<d-snake>  is it possible to "blacklist" application from the global menu? In my case I wan't exclude Gimp
<Herbs> ! opression | ubottu
<marenostrum> sdollins, I see. fresh install!
<maheanuu> I have been using Gimp for years and find that I can do pretty much everything that is needed, or at least accdording to my needs.
<sdollins> I'm actually not sure if I will install Ubuntu.
<siddhantchd> help guys
<genupulas> siddhantchd:  ask
<d-snake> Chipzzz: I don't mean the Unity Menu. I meant the global menu in the panel. I don't want to have main menu of gimp (just gimp) in the panel
<genupulas> siddhantchd:  i will try my best
<siddhantchd> genupulas http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747052
<snikker> my usb 3.0 port doesn't work in ubuntu, how can i fix this?
<VanDyke> thegoodcushion, lsusb will tell if it's connected
<marenostrum> maheanuu, I, too, use just GIMP. I do many things with it. But I'm not a professinal and I even don't know 90 % of it maybe. But I can do pretty much things witjh it. Without GIMP life would be really hard for me.
<thegoodcushion> VanDyke: I have Novatek and Afatech.  Do they sound like TV tuners?  There's also a mouse, which I recognize
<tic^> sdollins: I'm running 10.04 LTS 64bit on a dell 64bit desktop and EVERYTHING works, including sound and youtube. A stable setup can be done.
<marenostrum> sdollins, What's in your mind? Alternative?
<Herbs> marenostrum you mean gimp isnt in the repos? You can still install it you know?
<genupulas> siddhantchd:  oops i am failed
<VanDyke> thegoodcushion, no idea
<thegoodcushion> VanDyke: google seems to indicate that Afatech is the chipset in the tuner
<sdollins> You see, I absolutely hate Unity and find it to be horridly unproductive. I don't really want to have to install another desktop environment so switching is inevitable for me.
<siddhantchd> genupulas hmm
<thegoodcushion> sdollins: I hear you bro
<siddhantchd> anyone you knw who can help
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: There's MythBuntu that's made for something to do with TV. Can't recall what exactly. May be worth looking into.
<thegoodcushion> ok
<sdollins> At the moment, I'm about ready to switch to Windows.
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: Not necessarily installing the whole distro -- but maybe downloading what packages it has by default.
<VanDyke> sdollins, stop trolling :P
<sdollins> I'm not :(
<zvacet> sdollins:  then you can try fedora with gnome3
<marenostrum> Herbs, No I didn't say that GIMP isn't in repos. Its there. I have already installed. He asked about the favourite photo editors. That was my answer.
<VanDyke> sdollins, install ubuntu 10.10 and be done with it. Works awesome
<envygeeks> Starminn: Mythbuntu is a "DVR" build.  It's mediacentre for Linux, but now days you can just install opensource boxee on any of your Linux installs
<tuxx-> sdollins: why not just use the LTS? :P
<jccb> nice tomeet you guys  bye
<fray_> hi
<sdollins> zvacet: I don't really like Gnome3 either.
<Herbs> Im going now but just to free you ubuntu users sudo passwd root and set new password
<sdollins> tuxx-: because that's just a temporary fix.
<Starminn> Herbs: Don't.
<sdollins> Xfce is missing some stuff I want. KDE is well not for me.
<Herbs> and then remove that rediculous all in sudo whats the diff lol
<Haegin> sdollins: if you don't like unity and don't want to switch you seem to be at an impasse
<sdollins> I'm happy with gnome2 :(
<ciphergoth> Just switched to Unity - how do I configure the number and layout of workspaces?
<Haegin> Herbs: that's a stupid idea. just leave.
<Herbs> lol
<tuxx-> well, i've had it with you little girls bitching about window managers. ktnx :-P
<zvacet> sdollins:  did you tried e17 it may be not perfect but eye candy and customizable
<Starminn> sdollins: Well there's nothing you can do, man. IF you like Gnome2, Xfce is the closest ot tht you'll get. Really, Gnome2 is essentially deprecated, and will totally be deprecate soon.
<sdollins> Never even heard of it, is it new?
<sdollins> Xfce is okay I guess.
<d-snake> ciphergoth: just right click in the worspace switcher in the bottom panel. there you can configure the rows and cols
<VanDyke> just install Windows ME. You'll be happy, I promise.
<thegoodcushion> Starminn: give over, it's not deprecated
<thegoodcushion> it's the most popular Linux GUI
<sdollins> I installed xubuntu on an old laptop and i didn't find it horrible but it's missing stuff :(
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: Except that Gnome does not support it anymore. Cacnonical does.
<ciphergoth> d-snake - bottom panel? I can't see one - only a left hand panel and a top panel.  Right clicking on the workspace switcher in the left hand panel does nothing.
<marenostrum> sdollins, If to be frank, I'm not a fan of Unity as well. I don't have a netbook and I still don't see the point why I should use it on a desktop. But I trust ubuntu leading team and I'll seriously try it and try to see what's in it for me. We know Gnome 2. And we'll see Gnome 3 as well. For now, Ubuntu Natty's two choice is OK for me. If not Unity, there's classical choice.
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: If I understand correctly, anyway.
<zvacet> sdollins:  no it's not new you can find distros using it
<sdollins> I work in IT and at the end of the day I don't want to fight with my computers :(
<DocPlatypus> okay
<kaie> I have an internal disk, and an external backup disk (cloned with dd). I must restore one lvm logical volume. When having both disks connected, lvm says, it detects a duplicate, only allows one of them to be active. Is there a trick to rename one of them, so I can have both volume groups / logical volumes active at the same time?
<Starminn> marenostrum: You can also use Gnome3
<Herbs> gnome ftw
<thegoodcushion> is it in a PPA or something?
<Starminn> Herbs: +1
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: Is what in a PPA?
<thegoodcushion> Starminn: GNOME 3
<kaie> (for some reason, after a machine went to sleep yesterday, when it woke up again, the contents of the / partition were corrupted afterwards, just fyi)
<thegoodcushion> for Ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04
<DocPlatypus> my last ditch attempt to get reliable sound on here will be to upgrade to 10.10. I'm getting a new computer from system76 later this month so I'm not that worried about sound or lack thereof... but I do want to know how hard it is to switch to GNOME 3 over this "Unity" thing.
<marenostrum> Starminn, You mean from ppa. First I want to experience Unity. Then, I'll give it a try.
<sdollins> DocPlatypus: I figure there will be "Gubuntu".
<thegoodcushion> DocPlatypus: honestly, my next distro will be debian or Fedora
<Herbs> kaie did you try an fsck
<DocPlatypus> I switched to Ubuntu *from* Debian.
<Starminn> marenostrum: Well, Gnome3 breaks Unity so you can't exactly "revert"
<thegoodcushion> sdollins: and yes, I'm sure the GNOME fanboys will come up with a GNOME Ubuntu
<VanDyke> sdollins, no, it's gonna be Clabuntu
<sdollins> Fedora 15 will be sporting GNOME3 so that's an option.
<kaie> Herbs, yes. a large initial portion of the disk now contains garbage data. no repair possible. I need to restore my backup
<DocPlatypus> and I honestly don't give a damn if I break Unity.
<Starminn> marenostrum: But yeah, in 11.04 it's available in a PPA. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome-3-released-to-be-available-for-ubuntu-11-04-via-ppa/ You can try it on a LiveCD from the Fedora 15 Alpha or something sfrom the folks at SUSE
<VanDyke> whoever came up with Unity was on heavy crack
<marenostrum> Starminn, And I'm not sure Gnome3 from ppa will give a good result with Natty, especialy for a production machine as I use. Maybe I need an experimantal machine.
<Starminn> DocPlatypus: I agree. Dirst thing I'll do. ;)
<VanDyke> marenostrum, works fine
<thegoodcushion> Since installing 10.04 I've been pleasantly surprised at the lack of daily updates
<ojii> Is there a way to replace the 'view photos' shortcut in the launcher with something else?
<faLUCE> I created a shared directory with swat. I created it by accessing swat http server with root user (if I access with myuser I cannot create a share, therefore I used root). Now: I can make the shared resource accessible to all, without a password. How can I configure it in order to be accessible only for the users which have permissions to the directory, so that remote login is required?
<frayweb> #ubuntu-it
<ciphergoth> d-snake or anyone else - what do you see when you right click on the workspace switcher?  What's it called? If I know that maybe I can search fo rit
<DocPlatypus> well
<sdollins> Out of curiosity, was there any user input on whether Unity was wanted?
<DocPlatypus> I kept 9.10 until I needed a newer NtEd.
<DocPlatypus> 9.10 has 1.5.x, 10.04 LTS has 1.9.x
<sdollins> I don't keep up with things. I just use what works and it's been Ubuntu [up until now].
<thegoodcushion> nted?
<thegoodcushion> what's that
<thegoodcushion> sdollins: I think the choice of GUI can change your feel for the system.  I hate KDE, love GNOME
<Starminn> sdollins: The general consensus seemed to be no, so I guess not. But hey, they're the largest Linux distro around now. They can do whatevere they want.
<selig5> ciphergoth: I don't think you can change the number of work spaces on 11.04.
<thegoodcushion> Starminn: they won't be the largest distro if people hate Unity
<Starminn> sdollins: But that's not a topic for discussion here.
<ciphergoth> selig5: I refuse to believe that the Unity team are that stupid
<marenostrum> Starminn, I have very bad feelings for SUSE because of some non-technical reasons. I may try from Feddora live. Or I may install from ppa on Natty these days and then make a fresh Natty install again before I set up everything on Natty.
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: Exactly. Currently they are. Only time will tell if it's continued.
<d-snake> ciphergoth: You use Natty with Unity? Then open a terminal > type in
<d-snake> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<d-snake> This will install a program to configure it. After this you search in the application menu for "compiz". There you will see the new program. Click on "General options" > switch to the last tab "Desktop size".
<tic^> sdollins: 10.04 works very well. Install on a fesh clean drive, setup what you want and then STOP upgrading. It will remain stable that way.
<FloodBot1> d-snake: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thegoodcushion> Starminn: I remember when Red Hat was the most popular.  Then they went commercial...
<kaie> how can I open a backup lvm volume group at the same time as the original one?
<sdollins> Well 10.10 worked fine :P
<Starminn> thegoodcushion: Very true.
<ciphergoth> d-snake - that's it! Thanks!
<envygeeks> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Starminn> marenostrum: Well, I don't know Fedora very well,but Fedora with Gnome3 LiveCD was quite nice.  http://www.gnome3.org/
<sdollins> I suppose I shall backup my data and reinstall 11.04.
<sdollins> If that fails, I will rage and likely install Windows.
<sdollins> Now... to find a freaking DVD.
<d-snake> ciphergoth: No problem :-)
<envygeeks> !gb
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Starminn> sdollins: Ubuntu, Debian, Fedora, OpenSUSE... Plus, there's Ubuntu with Gnome2, Ubuntu with Gnome3, Ubuntu with KDE, Ubuntu with Unity, not to mention AwesomeWM, e17...
<Starminn> sdollins: Ah yes, and Linux Mint, ElementaryOS...
<marenostrum> Starminn, Nowadays to try Gnome3 the best way seems to be Fedora -from live CD or install.
<ciphergoth> d-snake: had got as far as looking through compiz config but didn't think to try "General Options".  Thanks agani!
<zvacet> sdollins: so keep using it  :)
<ciphergoth> really should be configurable through right click - there's a bug for it http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26889/
<bear_> hi
<marenostrum> Starminn, But I'll just try. My main OS is Ubuntu. ubuntu Natty.
<d-snake> ciphergoth: in the old ubuntu (or Ubuntu Classic) you can do it as I described at first
<bik> join/ #ubuntu-it
<thegoodcushion> Why are you posting foreign language channels here?
<marenostrum> Starminn, Trying is something else but I made my mind that Natty Narwhal is OK for me for the next 6 months.
<AG_Scott> Backing up my home directory should keep just about everything I need yes?
<Starminn> marenostrum: I'd try it from a LiveCD. Again, I hear that there isn't really a "reversal process" so just keepin mind that you've been warned. I've not tried it myself so it could be easy, I don't know. I could be over-reacting. Just be aware. :)
<adminmatt> *nix
<Starminn> marenostrum: Alright.
<AG_Scott> Eh it'll work.
<d-snake> ciphergoth: Unity is not complete at the moment. It is very new software
<ciphergoth> d-snake: yeah, that's what I was used to.
<adminmatt> irc.whatnet.org
<ciphergoth> d-snake: I take it the move to Unity this early is to get a lot of developer eyes on it then?
<ciphergoth> Am not too unhappy yet, will stick with it for a bit longer
<marenostrum> Starminn, I noted the reversal process issue. Natty instal is very new now. I may try PPAs Gnome3 today and tomorrow and then make a fresh Natty install. :)
<MethedMan> what's the difference between mutt and mixmaster.  FYI only my 2nd week on IRC
<marenostrum> Starminn, I don't advice anybody to try Gnome 3 from PPA on a production machine. That will be a Russian roulette. :)
<Opium56> hey i got a question if anyone can help me figure it out
<MethedMan> is there something like mutt and mixmaster for emacs?
<AG_Scott> Yikes. My home directory is 23GB lol...
<AG_Scott> I don't even keep files there :/
<d-snake> ciphergoth: Well, I think Unity is not perfect in the moment, but I'm sure it becomes much better in next months.
<envygeeks> marenostrum: the GNOME3 PPA is quite stable IMO, never had any problems with it yet, not major at least.
<zvacet> !ask| Opium56
<ubottu> Opium56: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<snikker> xorg.conf was removed in natty? i must increase dpi with a custum value...
<jnlsnl_> Hello guys! I'm having a problem, i have a cifs mount line in my fstab that mounts a drive at work, but when i'm not at work and can't access the drive i get errors on boot :(
<AdvoWork> anyone know the fix for firefox sticking to US letter for printing in ubuntu? ive changed etc/papersize, ive set the about:config to use A4, but still,it sticks to US letter and it greys out on print options..
<ASEDDDD> gnome 3 or kde
<ASEDDDD> what is better
<d-snake> snikker: It was removed since Karmic, I think ;-). But you can create one
<thegoodcushion> ASEDDDD: depends on personal preference
<Opium56> Im havig problems with the new ubuntu release, im on a laptop and upon installation the screen goes completely blank, upon login or welcome screen its still blank. What is the problem?
<marenostrum> envygeeks, Nice for ppa but I won't install it on an established machine with no plan to fresh install.:)
<ASEDDDD> thegoodcushion what do you think ? I LIKE ! gnome 2
<X-Rob> I'd like to dsiable the super-high-resolution text mode console. I'm assuming by stopping linux using the frame buffer. There doesnt' seem to be a way to do this. Should I give up and go back to fedora?
<jussi> !best | ASEDDDD
<ubottu> ASEDDDD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<snikker> d-snake: ah ok... but why is was removed?
<thegoodcushion> ASEDDDD: I like GNOME 2 as well.  I'll prefer GNOME 3 when it's ready for prime time
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<d-snake> Opium56: But you see then the login screen? Whats your grafic card?
<lifeofguenter> ati-radeon does not work anymore since latest update
<marenostrum> lifeofguenter, Hello!
<lifeofguenter> external vga is all gibberisch
<siddhantchd> help please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747052
<d-snake> snikker: Cause it will configure automaticly by ubuntu. For indiviual settings you can create one
<Opium56> theres nothing on my screen even after reboot. im on an acer aspire 5736z with an intel GMA 4500MHD ,easy put its an intel onboard graphics card
<AG_Scott> Anyone know what folder pidgin account data is stored in?
<RXShorty> Hello all, I have a question about Ubuntu server 10.04 I am logged in and it sais there are some updates
<snikker> d-snake: ok, thank you
<RXShorty> but running apt-get update / upgrade
<RXShorty> doesn't update anything
<AG_Scott> Could they be "held back" kernel updates RXShorty?
<vega> RXShorty: i have the same on 10.04 desktop, says there are upgrades on login when there really aren't any
<RXShorty> Could be how can I update these?
<RXShorty> Ah
<RXShorty> is that the issue
<RXShorty> I already ran dist-upgrade
<vega> RXShorty: it appeared sometime 1-2 weeks ago, now they are stuck there even though upgrades come and go
<vega> RXShorty: actually seems it somehow is duplicated now: http://pastebin.com/FZQ1NVrA
<miked> Can gnome still be installed in 11.04
<Opium56> theres nothing on my screen even after reboot. im on an acer aspire 5736z with an intel GMA 4500MHD ,easy put its an intel onboard graphics card
<hnsz> how can I chenge the brightness of my laptops lcd on the commandline?
<zvacet> RXShorty: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ciphergoth> miked: yes
<ciphergoth> just select "Ubuntu Classic" from the menu at the bottom before you log in
<miked> From the mini image?
<miked> oh
<novice> how do i search for available wireless networks available in ubuntu 10.10
<vega> novice: they should be listed when you click on the network icon
<chen> hi
<RXShorty> zvacet: I already ran dist-upgrade
<jubei> hello. I acidentally deleted boost from my system and now compiz cannot load the problem is that as a result gnome/unity etc with effects cannot load and I'm in a bit of a bind I've re-installed the required libraries but compiz still doesn't load any tips would be appreciated http://pastebin.com/Q2XQdYLY
<Opium56> ubuntu 11.04 screen problem
<jubei> (sry for missing punctuation )
<novice> vega: somehow they are not.i need to sort of fprce ubuntu to search
<marenostrum> AG_Scott, Can it be /home/.purple
<AG_Scott> Yeah it is.
<AG_Scott> I clearly shouldn't be awake at 5 AM
<dabblego> what software can I use to restrict children's access?
<AG_Scott> I set there and seen "accounts.xml" and still wondered where it was
<AG_Scott> sit*
<marenostrum> AG_Scott, :)
<AG_Scott> dabblego: I didn't really find any good software like steadygate that microsoft offered.
<AG_Scott> There's an app that lets you lock panels.
<dabblego> there was one I looked at a year ago and it looked excellent, but I forget the name and google won't help
<vega> novice: iwlist scan or something like that on the command line at least
<AG_Scott> You can use dansguardian for content filtering but opendns parental control might be more worthwhile.
<AG_Scott> and you can restrict the users access via normal methods.
<AG_Scott> Drule: hey buddy :D
<dabblego> that's the one
<be3le3> I just installed backtrack on a virtualbox vm and I went to install the guest additions for linux it installed fine but when i goto reboot it shows me it loads the guest additions but I can't copy n past from host or even full screen
<be3le3> any clue to why?
<novice> vega: Thanks
<zvacet> vega:  it doesn't duplicate you can update 1 package or upgrade to maverick it is not thte same
<AG_Scott> dabblego: I looked for hours for a good "all in one" app but there really isn't much :(
<dabblego> bummer
<ASEDDDD> hi
<AG_Scott> hello
<be3le3> I just installed backtrack on a virtualbox vm and I went to install the guest additions for linux it installed fine but when i goto reboot it shows me it loads the guest additions but I can't copy n past from host or even full screen
<AG_Scott> yeah i was bummed out too.
<vega> zvacet: nope, the 23 packages to be updated message is not related to maverick imho
<vega> that is an old message that has been sticking there for a while
<be3le3> i could really use the help with this its a bit annoying
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<gogoboy> 安安1
<Laurenceb_> hi, im trying to print in landscape, but the document is always printed in portrait
<Laurenceb_> can anyone suggest what could be causing this?
<zvacet> vega:  you are right but what is happened if you try to update those packages
<linux9211> hi everyone
<linux9211> it may be off topic but worth watching: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpBPVkpmoeg&feature=player_embedded
<vega> zvacet: 1 package got upgraded and after that the 23/18 package message still sticks
<lifeofguenter> nobody else having problems with external vga on ubuntu natty?
<lifeofguenter> with latest updates?
<t0rakka> After upgrading to 11.04 (64-bit) the samba crashes randomly when writing to fileshares (cannot ssh to the machine, desktop freezes, machine doesn't respond to ping's ..) is this common or just me?
<AG_Scott> I've had issues but not like that
<t0rakka> should I just reinstall from scratch and re-configure everything? =P
<t0rakka> that helped last time (10.10), seems the upgrades consistently fail for me (why upgrade if everything works.. i should stop doing that..)
<t0rakka> or, should I switch to NFS? ;---o
<AG_Scott> I'm reinstalling right now :P
<outy> hi guys
<t0rakka> could the smb.conf be a problem? I retained the old one.. when I do /etc/init.d/samba restart it complains about settings that the "new" samba daemon doesn't understand!?
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, I'm trying Unity and I wonder what's the desktop search engine it's supposed to use and how to configure it to find my interesting files. Any help or pointers?
<Zahrada> I've had some issues while installing natty 64bit.
<t0rakka> AG: I probably go that way, too
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<outy> i need some help getting my ubuntu install to boot
<Zahrada> When the installation process comes about to install GRUB, it fails.
<Zahrada> It simply states that it cannot install it.
<[4-tea-2]> Zahrada: error message?
<outy> i recently installed narwhal on my laptop and i had to use acpi workaround mode to get it to install
<outy> and now it has finished installing it wont boot
<[4-tea-2]> Zahrada: there are alternatives to grub, perhaps try lilo instead?
<Zahrada> I must add that I tried installing it on a RAID 0
<Zahrada> I switched back to 10.10 [4-tea-2]
<bullgard4> outy: What happens if you press Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<outy> i dont know
<Zahrada> and then upgraded that one to 11.04.
<outy> what is that supposed to do ?
<outy> i havent tried it
<[4-tea-2]> Zahrada: or you could try a manual installation, giving grub a hand... as in grub-install --recheck /dev/my/weird/device/name
<Noble> Is possible to get some kind of expose in a webbrowse?
<bullgard4> !prefix | outy
<ubottu> outy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MethedMan> is there a solid program that i can run in emacs to send anonymous email?
<outy> sorry ubotuu
<nags_> All
<nags_> I am new to the IRC channel
<[4-tea-2]> MethedMan: I suspect there is no such thing as anonymous email.
<Zahrada> it's all fine and dandy now, [4-tea-2].
<nags_> I have a few questions about ubuntu server edition
<bullgard4> outy: ubottu is a machine, it is no nick.
<nags_> who do I address the questions to?
<DocPlatypus> [4-tea-2]: there is
<bullgard4> !ask | nags_
<ubottu> nags_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<outy> !prefix
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marenostrum> nags_, To the chanel directly, please.
<Joker_99> sht does anyone know what this net ubuntu update screwed up?
<marenostrum> *chanel
<MethedMan> [4-tea-2]: i suppose you are right, but there are ways to anonymize your email.
<Joker_99> new*
<botcity> MethedMan, 10minitemail is your bets bet
<AziaBurgi> ah...
<kryl> hi
<AziaBurgi> hello everyone
<lubuntu> hello
<[4-tea-2]> DocPlatypus, MethedMan: you're right, I totally forgot about mixmaster chains.
<botcity> MethedMan, best*
<nags_> does ubuntu support dual-Xeon (each 4 core) server grade machine?
<AziaBurgi> i came back from holiday today to find our server had updated to 11.04 and won't boot
<lubuntu> i have two day lubuntu and dont have any new update for packaged ;)
<Joker_99> whatever they changed about where the close X goes has screwed up alot on my system
<AziaBurgi> http://i51.tinypic.com/2cz8t5g.jpg - getting this error
<kryl> I used root lvm crypt partition (and works well since last upgrade : 11.04) , everything looks fine but when I boot after giving my password successful it show me a prompt with initramfs (I suppose busybox) do you know why please ?
<AziaBurgi> any suggestions?
<bullgard4> nags_: I believe yes.
<MethedMan> botcity: what is 10minitemail
<lubuntu> AziaBurgi,  are you restart again ?
<nags_> @bullgard4, how do I confirm that?
<AziaBurgi> tried restarting the box several times with the same error
<jwtiyar> i cant upgrade to 11.04 with live dvd ??
<DocPlatypus> AziaBurgi: "Unable to mount root fs" -- that means exactly what it says.
<MethedMan> [4-tea-2]: yeah, mixmaster is a pain in the rear.  i do not use vi/vim either.  prefer to use emacs
<DocPlatypus> AziaBurgi: restarting alone won't help. you need to boot from CD and figure out what's wrong with your root filesystem, or possibly your GRUB config
<[4-tea-2]> Any help with my desktop search question? - I'm trying Unity and I wonder what's the desktop search engine it's supposed to use and how to configure it to find my interesting files. Any help or pointers?
<bullgard4> nags_: By asking in #ubuntu-kernel and stating your kernel version.
<nicko> Hello , i have a small problem , my grub2 boot list countdown (timer) disappeared . any ideas ?
<^elf^> anyone got any clues regarding this? server1 = win7, server2 = natty. When doing smb file copies on server1 (regardless of which direction) between server1 and server2 it goes at full ethernet speed. But when starting the copy on server2 (remote //server1/share is mounted via cifs) it only goes at ~25% speed
<botcity> MethedMan, 10minutemail.com mail for 10minutes!
<AziaBurgi> okies i'll try that
<bullgard4> !grub2 | nicko
<ubottu> nicko: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jwtiyar> i cant upgrade to 11.04 with live dvd ??
<DJones> nicko: Do you just have one operating system on the machine or dual boot? If its a single o/s, it will normally just boot straight into ubuntu
<nags_> @bullgard4, I am planning to buy a server for building Android apps for my organization. So, I can go with the Kernel version that supports.
<bullgard4> jwtiyar: What Live DVD do you have?
<[4-tea-2]> MethedMan: Google tells me there's a mixmaster.el, but it's ancient.
<jwtiyar> bullgard4, that i dwonloaded from ubuntu.com
<lubuntu> bullgard4,  its liveCD
<nags_> bullgard4, Is there some documentation on which HW is supported ?
<js__> hello
<MethedMan> botcity: that website is useless
<js__> I have a problem regard the terminal
<marenostrum> nags_, Please have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1117827 This is abou the CPU.
<Hack_the_matrix_> yo
<js__> when I switch from browser to terminal
<bullgard4> jwtiyar: There are several different Live DVDs available from ubuntu.com.
<js__> terminal become freezed
<DJones> jwtiyar: As far as I know, you need the alternative cd/dvd to use a cd/dvd upgrade option
<jwtiyar> bullgard4, sorry its livecd
<js__> I cannot type whatever from keyboard
<jwtiyar> DJones, omg i have to download alternative cd/dvd again?
<outy> so nobody can help me ?
<DJones> jwtiyar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades About half way down it has details of upgrading using the alternate cd/dvd
<js__> anyone can tell me how to solve this?
<botcity> MethedMan, http://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/index.html
<DJones> jwtiyar: Somebody else may be able to advise you on whether you can upgrade using the live cd/dvd, but I don't know if its possible
<jwtiyar> DJones, thanks
<bullgard4> jwtiyar: Using a Ubuntu live CD you can upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 but you will need a broadband Internet connection to download many additional package.
<bullgard4> s/package/packages/
<js__> I have never found a solution on any website
<jwtiyar> bullgard4, i have broadband internet connection
<bullgard4> jwtiyar: Then go ahead. But first make a backup of your old /home directory.
<jwtiyar> bullgard4, how to backup them? burning to DVD ?
<bullgard4> nags_: There is plenty of documentation what hardware is supported. You will need to be more specific.
<lubuntu> you can write to pendrive
<wolfy_> hello, Is there something like df in terminal? I wish to see a statistic of space used for / , /home , / etc , /usr etc.
<jrib> wolfy_: df is a terminal program...
<gartral> why were the openbios-arch packages not in natty?
<nicko> DJones: i'm dual boot , my grub2 is working fine just the 10 sec countdown not working and i have to manualy click it, my /etc/default/grub is the same from the day i install
<wolfy_> uhm, df dose not show how mutch space is used in /etc or /usr
<js__> what is df?
<wolfy_> df -disck free
<jrib> wolfy_: you're looking for du
 * wolfy_ is reading the ''man du''
<frankS2> How can I check which package /bin/ls comes from?
<bullgard4> !enter |  js__
<ubottu> js__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<botcity> wolfy_, did you mean a gui like df
<jrib> frankS2: dpkg -S /bin/ls
<frankS2> thanks jrib
<js__> sorry, I am new
<wolfy_> it is okay in terminal, a gui it is nicer trough
<jrib> wolfy_: baobab (you could have just asked for gui first)
<AziaBurgi> DocPlatypus: would any live CD work because the office has been "tidied" over the holiday and the ubuntu disc has gone walkies
<bullgard4> wolfy_: Try ncdu
<nags_> marenostrum, thanks for the link
<frankS2> jrib: any way I can do that in reverse? Like check all files that comes from the package
<jrib> frankS2: dpkg -L
<nags_> bullgard4, sure, I will try to get more specific details
<gartral> frankS2: "ls" came from gnu-utils.
<marenostrum> nags_, You're welcome. Hope it was useful.
<frankS2> gartral: no, coreutils
 * wolfy_ thank's to all of you  guys
<gartral> frankS2: ok, i wa close.. im tired
<nags_> bullgard4, I just want to make sure that we can make sure of the full potential of the Xeon (super expensive) server
<Rahber> ok i downloaded chrome from official site and when i open it in software center i get this Dependency is not satisfiable: libcurl3
<purvesh> after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 my phpmyadmin is not working so for that this command is perfect or not? but i dont want to loose previous all databases if i reconfigure with this command: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin"
<nags_> marenostrum, yes it was helpful
<nags_> marenostrum, I need to go back and get specific details of the hardware to ask more specific question, I guess.
<js__> I am now facing a problem, when I switch from browser or others folder to terminal by pressing (alt + tab), then I cannot type in whatever key from keyboard, it is no effect at all. I only can press (alt + tab), after switch (alt + tab) a few time, the terminal can work again.
<js__> Anyone know how to solve this?
<bullgard4> nags_: First turn to #ubuntu-kernel for establishing that your kernel supports your anticipated processors.
<js__> Thanks
<marenostrum> Rahber, An old forum thtead bıt may be useful: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/dependency-is-not-satisfiable-libnss3.html
 * wolfy_ rm -f /bin/laden
<marenostrum> nags_, Might be better. And keep in mind the address: askubuntu.com There you can have nice answers as well.
<js__> wolfy_, is this a solution for me?
<botcity> js__, no
<wolfy_> js__,  is a joke
<botcity> js__, lol
<nags_> marenostrum, yes that looks a good idea
<js__> lol
<bullgard4> js__: What Ubuntu release do you use? What desktop do you use? Did you analyze /var/log/syslog at this event time?
<nags_> I will go there and check out the details
<js__> bullgard4, 11.04
<marenostrum> nags_, There are many friends who knows a lot about hardware and servers thete on askubuntu.com
<bullgard4> js__: What desktop do you use? Did you analyze /var/log/syslog at this event time?
<kryl> I used root lvm crypt partition (and works well since last upgrade : 11.04) , everything looks fine but when I boot after giving my password successful it show me a prompt with initramfs (I suppose busybox) do you know why please ?
<nags_> marenostrum, I am there right now and will post a question right away
<iceroot> kryl: are the crypt-moduls build for your current kernel?=
<js__> bullgard4: What you mean "desktop"? No such command as "/var/log/syslog"
<marenostrum> nags_, Wish you luck.
<thewanderer1> hi. any idea why a chroot made with debootstrap has "squeeze/sid" in /etc/debian_version and Ubuntu 11.04 in issue.net? or how do I check the version reliably?
<kryl> iceroot, when I'm in busybox the /dev/mapper/vg-root are allready here so I guess yes
<amin> hello guy last night I update my ubuntu and install items in update manager about 3mb but today I have about 130mb update  while I was trying to update it it refreshed and become 49kb worth of download update what is wrong?
<bullgard4> js__: By "desktop" I mean your graphical user interface. For example GNOME 2, Unity, KDE, etc.
<iceroot> kryl: but that is only the lvm not encrypted, correct?
<kryl> I encrypt the full lvm ;)
<js__> bullgard4: I think is GNOME, I am new in Ubuntu.
<Kream> is there a separate chat channel for ubuntu server?
<iceroot> kryl: #ubuntu-server
<Kream> thank you
<kryl> :)
<Laurencesm> hello, I wanted to install proprietary video driver for my video card, but ati radeon x1600 is no longer supported by ati. do I need to install other distro (8.04), or just use os driver?
<iceroot> !ati | Laurencesm
<ubottu> Laurencesm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Laurencesm> !ati
<bullgard4> js__: The default graphical user interface of Ubuntu 11.04 is "Unity". Do you see a few icons to the right of your screen image?
<kryl> iceroot, don't know
<js__> bullgard4: I only see icons to the left of my screen
<bullgard4> js__: I made a mistake. I meant "to the left". --  So you are using "Unity" as your graphical user interface.
<js__> bullgard4: I am fresh install Ubuntu 11.04, so I think it is Unity
<kryl> iceroot, /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot in initramfs looks good
<kryl> but it stay locked in here
<bullgard4> js__: Yes. --  I cannot help you as I do not use Unity myself. --  Good luck with Ubuntu!
<js__> bullgard4: Nevermind, Thanks
<Dan_E> how do I get full screen view for youtube videos in ubuntu 11.04?
<wolfy_> I'm not amazed by unity either
<raptor> ciao
<raptor> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bindi> Unity is horrible tbh and they should have something else for the next release :/
<bullgard4> js__: I have read that such an error occurs with Unity. But I do not know how to fix it.
<wolfy_> !cc verify 3264378345
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wolfy_> :))
<wolfy_> !ccroute 423056346740
<bullgard4> js__: I would recommend that you switch to Ubuntu Classic view. Ubuntu Classic View does not have many errors.
<wolfy_> =))
<wolfy_> dose channel's with cc exist anymore in these times?
<js__> bullgard4: how to switch to classic view?
<bullgard4> wolfy_: What is a "channel with cc"?
<wolfy_> js__, logout and from the longin screen you can switch to ubuntu classic
<marenostrum> js__, Your problem shouldn't have to to anything with Unity interface. I'm on Unity as well but don't experience the problem. I try to think about it but, sorry, I couldn't figure out anything. By the way, is there any other problem with the system? Is the terminal the default one, gnome-terminal?
<mgj> In 11.04, how do i change my workspace positioning? Default has a 2x2 grid, but i would much prefer a 1x4 row. As the bottom panel is removed in 11.04, i cannot find anywhere to change this. I refuse to believe that this simple task is impossible to do in unity...?
<wolfy_> bullgard4, irc credit card channel
<js__> wolfy_: thanks
<stimpie> mgj: its an option in compiz-settings-manager
<wolfy_> there you can verify the cc, route to bank, pin number, email password and dirty h0ax like that
<js__> marenostrum: It is a default terminal, last time when I was using Ubuntu 10.10 also faced a same problem
<bullgard4> js__: It is not complicated: You will have to quit (or "terminate") Unity. Then start anew. When you are prompted for your login name and your logon password, you will find at the bottom at about the middle a menu which has a menu item "Ubuntu Classic". Press on it.
<mgj> stimpie, thank you
<marenostrum> js__, So its definetely not related with Unity. But what? Lets google some.
<js__> bullgard4: thanks
<js__> marenostrum: I have been googled, but no result. I think no one have face this kind of problem
<pranav> hey, can anyone tell me the most appropriate alternative of 'wordweb', a thesaurus software for ubuntu :?
<iceroot> kryl: is the modul loaded? (lsmod)
<stimpie> mgj: to be more precise its at 'general options'-> 'Desktop size'
<marenostrum> js__, Some did. Would you please wait for me for a couple of minutes?
<js__> marenostrum: Yes. Are you found a solution?
<marenostrum> js__, Not sure about the solution but found something similar. 3 minutes.
<ph88> i am using SciTE as my text editor ... how do i set it so it opens new files in a new tab and not in a new window ?
<DJones> pranav: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thesaurus&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all There's various thesaurus & descriptions listed here, hopefully one of those will help you
<bullgard4> Pranav: will you be content with "dict"?
<js__> marenostrum: Thanks. Send me the link later.
<pranav> bullgard4: no, i need synonyms, antonyms, near, & everything a word has relation with ;)
<pranav> bullgard4: which do you suggest
<kryl> iceroot, I'll double check do you know the exact names of these modules ?
<marenostrum> js__, 1st link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/252144  Its an old bug and should be fixed but mat give an idea. There's one more. Coning.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252144 in scim (Ubuntu) "Alt-tab causes keyboard lockup" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Dan_E> is there a fix to get full screen view for youtube videos in 11.04?
<iceroot> kryl: on my crpyted-system its "dm_crypt"
<bullgard4> Pranav: "dict" does not list "everything a word has relation with". Sorry.
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: is it crashing back everytime you try?
<Dan_E> just get a white screen
<pranav> bullgard4: have you used wordweb, i need a software like it in Linux
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: firefox? using unity?
<bullgard4> Pranav: No.
<Dan_E> can hit esc and get out of it
<js__> marenostrum: Yes, is exactly this kind of problem
<Dan_E> firefox yes unity??
<botcity> js__, have you got ccsm installed?
<pranav> Someone was speaking about bug. And My ubuntu has already freezed except this empathy window
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: not using unity?
<Dan_E> sorry sir I dont know unity
<marenostrum> js__, ıs there any hint for the solution for you? I'm not experiencing the problem.
<js__> botcity: No but I have install scim
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: is your desktop iphone like? if not then you're probably not using unity
<js__> marenostrum: Haven yet, but I think the link that you provided help a lot. Thank you very much
<marenostrum> js__, Did you make a fresh install or Web upgarade? Did you make changes to Compiz?
<Dan_E> my desktop has the dock on the left side with icons
<js__> marenostrum: I am fresh install Ubuntu 11.04, but i didn't change to Compiz
<Dan_E> natty
<marenostrum> js__, I see. So I can't say anything why you have the problem and why I don't. Wish luck.
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: thats probably unity, i'm using latest flash and firefox 3 - fullscreen works fine, so i assume its a firefox 4 problem (kinda thin assumption at this point) but 4.0.1 was released, so as soon as ubuntu can brand it you'll know if its flash or firefox; unless you're using compiz then i'd reccommend disabling it
<Dan_E> foxfire 401
<js__> marenostrum: At least I have a hint about it.
<Dan_E> sorry firefox 4.0.1
<JediMaster> Just tried a do-release-upgrade on a 10.10 server I run and had it completely fail right at the start: http://pastebin.com/UGXGsRGM
<Guest27551> hello, i neeed healp with USB wireless adapter TP-LINK TL-WN727N
<Guest27551> i have ubuntu 11.04
<Dan_E> how do I get the latest Flash?
<JediMaster> the only think other than the backtrace in that pastebin I can see in the log files is: lspci failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: you can't through normal methods, you have to wait for ubuntu/canonical to brand and test then release it
<Dan_E> thank you very much.
<JediMaster> I'm going to try and install pciutils on it and try again
<aeon-ltd> Dan_E: so you pretty much have to wait, or try other browsers to see if it works - then you'll confirm that its flash
<js__> marenostrum: My problem solved. I remove scim package and restart PC.
<JediMaster> yeah installing pciutils fixed do-release-upgrade
<js__> botcity: Is scim problem. now solved
<Dan_E> thanks again!!
<PeterZerneche> hello
<PeterZerneche> a short question
<Rahber> hello
<Rahber> whats jockey-backend ?
<gju> hey guys, is it possible to change the email reader for the notification area applet to something else (e.g. thunderbird) instead of evolution?
<PeterZerneche> its for driver
<Rahber> when i tried to install anything it says updating cache and waiting for jockey backend to exit but nothing happens
<aeon-ltd> !package jockey-backend
<aeon-ltd> !find jockey-backend
<ubottu> File jockey-backend found in jockey-common
<PeterZerneche> hello
<Rahber> how do i sort it out ?
<PeterZerneche> a short question
<bullgard4> How does MetaCity change if I assert in gconf-editor: apps->metacity->general->compositing_manager? (I did read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing)
<bullgard4> !ask | PeterZerneche
<ubottu> PeterZerneche: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PeterZerneche> bullgard4: first i have to say i love gnome 2. kde and tooo xfce are also okay. but i heard noww, gnome 2 shouldnt be in 11.10. what should i do? switch to kde? gnome 3 and unity is quite okay, but not good.
<Rahber> i cant get rid of that jockey-backend to exit ?
<arsenall_> try fluxbox
<bullgard4> PeterZerneche: My advice: Stick to GNOME 2 in Natty. In Oneiron GNOME 3 will be developed very well, and Ubuntu will base much of their desktop activity on GNOME 3. So, switch to GNOME 3 in Oneiron.
<PeterZerneche> ok thanks
<kryl> iceroot, I have message in console who said : /dev/mapper/vg doesn't exist... (but I can see it in /dev/vg/root for example (vg is the name of my lvm with vg-root, vg-home, etc...) I don't have the command lsmod in busybox ! but I have dm-crypt in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<bob__> how do I install Googlizer please
<AG_Scott> Does anyone know of an indicator applet (right term?) for pidgin?
<arsenall_> enlightment 17 is pretty good, but it haves cuople bugs
<bullgard4> AG_Scott: Yes. In GNOME 2 it is the second from the right. A letter envelope symbol
<AG_Scott> I don't think I called it correctly then lol
<Rahber> whats Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.1)
<AG_Scott> I mean something like the envelope.
<AG_Scott> Kind of like dropbox has?
<bullgard4> !prefix | AG_Scott
<ubottu> AG_Scott: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stephan> hey, i got a question. I removed and installed evolution. Now is my entry in the message applet for all email actions deleted. How can I add this entry again? In Unity, 11.04.
<AG_Scott> stephan: one second
<remoteCTRL1> i have been searching launchpad for the last 20 minutes in order to find some functionality to report a bug, am i to stoopid to find it or are they too stoopid to place a button???
<AG_Scott> stephan: try install evolution-indicator I actually just removed it :D
<kapu> is there a way to untar a file.tar.gz where the resulting file is not nested, but in a specified directory? Using 'tar -zxvf file.tar.gz ./path/to/file/wanted_file' results in the file nested in the parent dir
<stephan> AG_Scott: This works, thank you very much :)
<AG_Scott> :)
<Aginor> kapu: yes :D
<Aginor> kapu: try -C <target>
<kapu> Aginor: ok
<vanguard> how can I get rid of everything Ubuntu One?
<kapu> Aginor: thanks
<Aginor> kapu: success?
<Rahber> how to get rid of that jockey-backend ?
<AG_Scott> vanguard: open software center and search ubuntu one
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks.
<GeorgeJ> I'm having problems booting the Ubuntu 11.04 CD. Modprobe is returning an error with an exit status of 0x0009
<arsenall_> GeorgeJ:  use pendrive
<vanguard> AG_Scott: I guess I will have to restart?
<kapu> Aginor: no, but was trying to find capital c in man tar'
<GeorgeJ> arsenall_:  Same issue
<AG_Scott> I dun know
<remoteCTRL1> how do you report a bug on launchpad?
<AG_Scott> I removed it earlier and restarted.
<AG_Scott> Might as well I guess.
<gothelittle> ...Hello?
<lubuntu> hi
<Aginor> kapu: use / to search :D
<Aginor> kapu: also, you might have more luck with "info tar"
<gothelittle> Hi! :) I'm trying to figure out this new version of Ubuntu and I'm not used to the chat client. How can I get it to tell me which of my friends are online?
<Aginor> kapu: tar -C targetdir -xf sourcefile
<Aginor> kapu: add flags as needed, for example j or z and or v
<pvh_sa> hey there, how do i add an item to the menu in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<kapu> 'tar -zxvf file.tar.gz ./path/to/file/wanted_file' -C ./wanted_file results in something almost, but not entirely unlike joy
<Dr_Willis> pvh_sa:  You mean the left side 'launcher' ?
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: First you will need an account in Launchpad.
<gothelittle> Oh! Never mind, I figured it out, it's up under the mail icon. You click on the chat client from there and it'll bring up your contact list.
<prov> If I boot ubuntu in the livecd mode can I direct it before it boots to full to mount the disks as readonly?
<GeorgeJ> How can I see the full stacktrace of an error during boot? The system crashes afterwards so there is no way of reading the log files.
<pvh_sa> Dr_Willis: no, the thing which comes up when i hit the 'windows key' - i've got bacula bat installed, but there's no menu item... so i need to manually create one
<Dr_Willis> prov:  not that  i have ever seen.
<prov> Dr_Willis: How can it be done?
<prov> Dr_Willis: Do I need a special distro?
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: i had one for many years now, but i never was in the pesky situation to have to report a bug in ubiquity without using apport or something...?
<Dr_Willis> pvh_sa:  thats dash (i think) you could make a proper whatever.desktop entry for the program and put it with the other system desktop files.
<bullgard4> GeorgeJ: There are more than one provision. You need to install a trace program. You need to install the necessary DEB packages.
<Dr_Willis> prov:  Never wanted to do it that way. so ive never tried.  Given the varity of setups out there. I doubt if any disrtos do it that way.
<No_one_at_ZNC> Is there, or was there, a Rehan here....
<Dr_Willis> prov:  you could perhaps remaster your own. but im not sure what rules you would change for the mount options.
<prov> Dr_Willis: Not even forensics distros.
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: You can probably re-activate it.
<Dr_Willis> prov:  go try them and see. theres many of that type out. I never use them.
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: beg your pardon?
<CoachJ> will wubi work with windows 7 and ubuntu 11.4?
<Dr_Willis> prov:   you could always use a disrto that has no auto-mounting feature/settings at all.
<GeorgeJ> bullgard4: The 11.04 live cd is throwing the error during boot. I think its failing to load "nouveau". I'm pretty sure I cannot make any additions to the CD.
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: it is not deactivated, i just need to report a bug without using ubuntu onboard means but by using launchpad only
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: If you had an account in Launchpad and did not use it for a long time, you probably can re-activate your Lanchpad account.
<bullgard4> +u
<Dr_Willis> GeorgeJ:  you could try the 'nomodeset' option  at boot time. I have to do that for many of my nvidia systems
<GeorgeJ> Dr_Willis: Thank you very much, that seems to fix the issue. However , will this cause me any further problems?
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: I DO HAVE A WORKING ACCOUNT ON LAUNCHPAD, i need to REPORT A BUG, not to CREATE AN ACCOUNT! so far so clear? ;)
<Aginor> kapu: why are you having the path there twice?
<DarkStar1> How can I find out the version of slapd running?
<kapu> Aginor: After failing a few times, i thought i'd ask. lets say you want some file extracted to the current directory from baz.tar.gz where inside BAZ.tar.gz the location of file is ./foo/bar/baz
<Aginor> kapu: 'tar -zxvf file.tar.gz  -C ./path/to/file/wanted_file'
<jack123> hi all
<Aginor> kapu: oh, I didn't realise you're trying to extract only one file from the archive
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: Log in to Launchpad. Go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: i am logged in
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: Select the affected DEB program package.
<kapu> Aginor: yes, only one file
<Dr_Willis> GeorgeJ:  i use nomodeset. untill i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<remoteCTRL1> which is supposedly ubiquity, where do i select it?
<Aginor> kapu: so what is not working with the command you pasted?
<GeorgeJ> Dr_Willis: Awesome, thanks for the help
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: which is supposedly ubiquity, where do i select it?
<Aginor> kapu: I'd also try to prepend -C
<kapu> Aginor: ok
<AG_Scott> Is anyone using the "classic desktop" on a non-upgraded install and can test something for me?
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: They have there a link "Read our guide or take a tour.)
<danst_> hello guys, I'm doing ubuntu netboot so I compile kernel by hand. But after it starts booting I see just clear display with only flashing cursor in text mode
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: i am aware of that but there is no "report a bug" button in there neither ;)
<nanomad> I'm having a problem with firefox, can anyone help me?
<nanomad> scrolling is painfully slow on some pages
<danst_> I can switch to tty1, and the last string tells me init: unreadahead main process (68) terminated with status 5
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: I did not say "button" but "link".
<Dr_Willis> danst_:  i think thats a common message. I see some ureadahead messages on several of my machines.
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: so far the most promising thing close to a report bug functionality i found here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu problem  is the "report bug" link leads to the ubuntu homepage and tells me to use ubuntu-bug, which i cannot as the bug is already in the installer...
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1 AFAIK you can run ubuntu-bug from the installer
<nanomad> unless you cannot boot of course
<danst_> Dr_Willis: how do I boot ubuntu single without framebuffer text mode
<danst_> I think framebuffer is the problem
<CoachJ> can wubi be used with windows 7 and ubuntu 11.4
<DarkStar1> DOes anyone know how to find out the version of the running openldap daemon?
<DarkStar1> slapd
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: ok so you said link not button, then please tell me where the link to report a bug is?
<Dr_Willis> danst_:  the text option disablesx the framebuffer and plymouth
<bildramer> so it's stable
<Dr_Willis> danst_:  its not 'single user mode'
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: happen to know how?
<danst_> uh
<bildramer> whoops, wrong channel.
<danst_> how do I specify it
<danst_> APPEND root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.3.241:/home/nfsroot/ubuntu ip=dhcp rw
<kapu> Aginor: 'tar -C ./boot -zxf /mnt1/OpenBSD/4.9/i386/base49.tgz ./usr/mdec/boot' still results in nested file. I am not knowing where to put the -C
<Dr_Willis> danst_:  at the grub menu, edit the lines, replace quiet splash, with 'text'
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, which installer are you using? alternate cd or live?
<danst_> Dr_Willis: no grub menu in netboot
<axisys> how do I automate the security update?
<Dr_Willis> danst_:  i dont do netboots. so no idea
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: bullgard4 i would like to report a bug thast i have been seing for several versions now that causes ubiquity to freeze when you choose a keyboard layout which leads to you reinstalling, which is time-consuming on a netbook!
<danst_> Dr_Willis: could you paste your grub.cfg please
<danst_> so I grab your options for text mode
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: not alternat the regular one
<Dr_Willis> danst_:  its a kernel option, same as quiet splash,
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: Apparently the processes to report bugs to Launchpad have changed. In recent times I only used the ubuntu-bug command. But this is not possible for you, I understand. The old process apparently is no longer available. I just read that you can report a bug via an Email as well.
<Dr_Willis> danst_: all i do is change 'quiet splash' with 'text'  when i want to.
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: you gotta be kiddn me! :D
<remoteCTRL1> geeez...
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL1: See you later.
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, boot the live cd and open a terminal
<Aginor> kapu: that unfortunately looks correct to me
<remoteCTRL1> now i know why this bug has been existing for versions now: how the hell would you report it? :DDD
<remoteCTRL1> bullgard4: thanks for your help, dude, i appreciate it!
<kapu> Aginor: ok thanks for looking
<Aginor> kapu: and by nested, you mean that tar is preserving the whole path to the file?
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: i CAN do the whole install process again and then report it... *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> linux_probe: /vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=#####  ro   quiet nosplash  >--> replace quiet nosplash with 'text'
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, that's the point of it
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: my gratitude also to you for your help!
<kapu> Aginor: yes
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, there is a way to report a bug without ubuntu-bug
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: yes?
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, but i can't remember which...gimme some time ;)
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: hehe, sure i will yawn alittle infront of my second install attempt while the progressbar creeps its way...
<kapu> Aginor: 'tar: Cannot chdir to ./boot: No such file or directoryy'
<remoteCTRL1> kapu: /boot not ./boot
<zappus> Hey everyone
<JrM> hey
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, here you go
<nanomad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug?no-redirect
<remoteCTRL1> hey zappus
<kapu> remoteCTRL1: ty
<zappus> im installing ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop together with win7
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, it was in the middle of the wiki page
<zappus> and resizing the partitions takes like 10 min
<zappus> and still going
<Aginor> kapu: it expects the dir to exist, look into using --strip-components <numberofdirstostrip>
<zappus> is something gone wrong
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: the ubuntu bug reporting page??
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, it was in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, middl of the page
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, section Filing bugs at Launchpad.net
<kapu> Aginor: ok ty again for the look
<Fleck> anyone can install fglrx on natty?
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, but you SHOULD use ubuntu-bug, really...it gives much more "debug" information
<zappus> guys?
<remoteCTRL1> darn, you are rigth!
<remoteCTRL1> apologies!!
<zappus> how long does resizing of partitions take?
<nanomad> zappus, well...was the partition defragmented?
<Aginor> kapu: I'm just googling really
<remoteCTRL1> zappus: depends on how big and how many data on it
<Dr_Willis> zappus:  shrinking can take quiet a bit of time. depending on how full and big the filesystem is.
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: the bug that i will report is completely independent of hardware, etc...
<Dr_Willis> zappus:  I find windows resizes ntfs MUCH faster then linux and the ubuntu installer does
<nanomad> ok
<nanomad> no one hre using firefox and experiencing 100% cpu usage while scrolling? It's driving me crazy :/
<remoteCTRL1> nanomad: thanks for your help, dude!:)
<zappus> oh ok
<nanomad> remoteCTRL1, you're welcome!
<zappus> there is an option in installler "skip"
<zappus> what would that do?
<zappus> oh ok nvm
<zappus> :P
<nanomad> zappus, bad things IF it is resizing the partition
<zappus> it moved on
<zappus> thanks for help
<CoachJ> does anyone know if wubi will work with windows 7 and ubuntu 11.4?
<Dr_Willis> CoachJ:  i would think it should.
<nanomad> CoachJ, why it shouldn't?
<Dr_Willis> but i dont reccomend wubi at all.
<Technikfreak> is here anybody from czech?
<CoachJ> i dont know i thought i saw a warning somewhere but cant find it now
<arsenall_> Dr_Willis:   what do you recomend?
<nanomad> arsenall_, use the installer as it is
<vatzec> Ubuntu, why can I no longer specify a custom program to use as my HTTP link handler in preferred programs?
<vatzec> GNU IceCat doesn't appear on the list
<nanomad> vatzec, what's the output of ls -la /usr/bin/www-browser
<Technium> I have a problem with my new 11.04 install. The LiveCD booted into Unity with acceleration but now I've installed it I found myself in the old experience. How can I switch to Unity?
<nanomad> in gdm there's a menu on the bottom it says Ubuntu classic, change it
<Technium> It current Says Ubuntu, not classic :(
<botcity> is firefox part of the meta package that comes with ubuntu standard install and if so will there be any problems un-installing it ?
<Dr_Willis> arsenall_:  doing a normal install.
<Dr_Willis> Technium:  whats your video chipset? you may need to enable the 3d drivers
<vatzec> nanomad: "/usr/bin/www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/www-browser"
<pranav> I'm using Lucid Lynx, & Firefox 3.6. Now, the picture rendering quality is so low. I noticed it today, I don't think it was before. What do I do ?
<Technium> Its a new Dell Latitude 6520 with Intel and Nvidia. The additional drivers say installed but not active.
<nanomad> Technium, there is a button to enable it?
<nishttal> hi I just installed 11.04 and I have 2 xscreens.. however I only see launchers and panels on the main x screen.. how do i configure the 2nd screen
<nanomad> pranav, do you have a ascreenshot?
<Technium> Only to remove. The phrase is "activated but not currently in use"
<shuduo> anyone know how to apply a patch with binary diff? I tried patch -p1 --binary < my.patch but the binary file did not show up
<nanomad> Technium, did you reboot?
<Technium> Yes
<nanomad> Technium, can you provide the output of lsmod | grep nv
<trap8> nanomad: its fine with other applications
<botcity> nishttal, enable twin view i think
<nishttal> botcity, no i want to keep them seperate
<Technium> "nvidia              10709116  0 "
<nishttal> botcity, i had the same setup with 10.10 running gnome
<nanomad> Technium, run in a terminal sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Technium> "VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Technium> "Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line."
<nanomad> Technium, sudo mv sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nanomad> Technium, forget that last line
<Technium> :)
<thegoodcushion> I find that in 10.04 I have the su command and none of my passwords work with it.  1) Is su officially supported now?  2)  Why don't my passwords work?
<nanomad> Technium, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<botcity> nishttal, ho okay.. do you get a benefit from that set-up?
<nanomad> Technium, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Technium> Okay, thats is cleaner. Reboot?
<zvacet> thegoodcushion:  try with sudo not su
<nishttal> yeah.. i can have 1 desktop on 1 screen and 2 on the second.. i like that setup
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: yes I know but my questions still stand
<nanomad> Technium, if anything goes wrong just run
<nanomad> Technium, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KrisDouglas> Hello, how do I load the PAE kernel on my machine?
<KrisDouglas> is it as simple as installing it?
<nanomad> Technium, and yes..reboot
<Technium> Thanks. BRB
<Dr_Willis> KrisDouglas:  it is its own package. yes.. that should do it.
<Dr_Willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<thegoodcushion> KrisDouglas: PAE kernel is default, isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> thegoodcushion:  its not the default..
<KrisDouglas> apparently not in natty, thegoodcushion
<Dr_Willis> i think if you install it.. it might become the default. (ive neverr eally tried it)
<thegoodcushion> Dr_Willis: cirkey
<thegoodcushion> crikey*
<KrisDouglas> thank you Dr_Willis
<thegoodcushion> How do I know how much RAM it's using?
<KrisDouglas> It was the default in 10.
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, free -m
<KrisDouglas> gnome-system-monitor or free -m
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: Looks like I have 3.5 gigs
<thegoodcushion> when my puter has 4 gigs installed
<thegoodcushion> blimey
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, 32bit os?
<thegoodcushion> you'd think PAE would be enabled by default
<KrisDouglas> thegoodcushion, means the PAE kernel is not loaded.
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: Yeah 32 bit OS on a 64 bit CPU
<KrisDouglas> It should be installed by default, it's odd.
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, videocard?
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: discrete nvidia
<tomekh> hi. how do i install _minimall_ set of qt4?
<nishttal> does anyone know if there is an issue installing gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04
<DJones> thegoodcushion: It might be showing 3.5gb if you've got shared graphics memory, 512Mb may be reserved for the graphics card which reduces the 4gb originally available
<thegoodcushion> See, the ubuntu website says you should use the 32-bit version.  If PAE is not enabled by default, I think 64 bits should be pushed harder.  Plenty of people have 4 gigs now
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, on 32bit OS part of the address space is used to address devices such as the GPU
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, so 3.5 gigs is normal
<thegoodcushion> I think it's normal too.  Windows 7 does the same thing
<arsenall_> nishttal:  build your own, or install from ppa
<Dr_Willis> thegoodcushion:  ive heard/seen benchmarks where the PAE kernel can be slower then the non pae kernel in some cases.
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, you should use a 64bit OS if you need the extra 500Mb
<Dr_Willis> I use 64bit on all my machines that can do 64bit. :)
<thegoodcushion> It claims here that PAE is installed by default on 10.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<freakynl> opinions differ on it. basically drivers / hardware can live perfectly in virtual address space. Windows 'steals' the last piece of the memory because of shitty drivers that don't handle it well. That said, some chipset won't present the entire 4G to the OS (say my laptop for example) and thus the OS can not see the full 4G no matter what
<zvacet> nishttal:  you can find ppa for gnome3 but installing it will break unity so everyone say that I didn't try
<freakynl> opinions on pae differ as well, some say it costs up to 10% performance
<xc> Hi! :D
<toggles> zvacet: you can try from source, it's not working for me right now, will try a few more times over the next few days to see if git settles a little
<nanomad> nishttal, please don't try gnome3 on 11.04. It will break most of the things horribly
<thegoodcushion> I would think that plenty of people now have 4 gigs or more of RAM
<nishttal> zvacet, nanomad well unity is not working to start with
<Technium> After enabling the nvidia driver it booted to a black screen. I'm back on the intel driver. Confused how it worked fine on the LiveCD?
<Irani> Can any one suggest a proxy avoidance sw for ubuntu please
<xc> Hi guys...can i install KDE on my ubuntu 11.04?
<Irani> Any filtershekan?
<zvacet> toggles: I never said I want gnome3 I just answered question
<nanomad> nishttal, erroro?
<arsenall_> xc: yes
<nanomad> Technium, uh-oh
<thegoodcushion> Does anyone know if 11.04 also installs the PAE kernel if it detects over 3 gig of RAM?
<fachher> Hello everybody. I have a problem with my wlan connection.
<nanomad> Technium, do you have a laptop?
<freakynl> proxy avoidance software? To avoid what? If I make a transparent proxy for example you won't be able to avoid it if you're on my network
<fachher> Can anybody help me.
<nanomad> fachher, shoot!
<arsenall_> if you want plasma desktop, go in synaptik, write kde desktop
<toggles> zvacet: fair enough
<zvacet> nishttal: did you tried on login screen choose ubuntu classic
<Technium> Yes, the new Dell Latitude 6520
<nishttal> nanomad, i have 2 x screens.. i see everything only on the main xscreen.. nothing on the 2nd xscreen
<botcity> when i install 11.04 it detected the 4gig ram and installed pae
<KrisDouglas> I am on 24gb ram
<fachher> @nanomad For further details please read http://pastebin.com/zFxFYqN5
<nishttal> zvacet, yes and it complained about lots of packages missing
<nanomad> Technium, let me guess nvidia+intel with hot switching
<rx007> hello guys
<adamJ> can anyone help with a KDE install problem on Natty
<Technium> Yes... but the LiveCD worked :)
<toggles> nishttal: shouldn't break 11.04 http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/install-gnome-shell-from-git-in-ubuntu.html
<freakynl> KrisDouglas: 24? what do you do? They call me insane for have 12G in my workstation
<nanomad> Technium, with unity?
<Pepro> helo
<Technium> Yup
<Pepro> just installed gnome 3
<zvacet> thegoodcushion: I made fresh install of natty and pae was installed by default
<nishttal> Pepro, and any issues?
<rx007> does anyone have problems with sound after suspend?
<toggles> Pepro: better?
<Pepro> but tells me could not update .iceAuthorityy
<toggles> rm it
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: next question : does your uname -a output include the letters pae?
<fachher> I can surf through the internet, but when I download something, my connection to the router broke
<arsenall_> rx007: no
<nanomad> Technium, would you mind running the live cd again and posting some debug info from it (like video driver, modules)?
<blackbit> fachher: excess number of simultaneous connections maybe?
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: I installed 10.04 on my puter with 4 Gig RAM and I don't have the PAE thing installed.  I'm not sure whose fault that is
<Technium> Sure, could you tell me how/what you need?
<zvacet> thegoodcushion:  I'm not on Ubuntu comp right noe but yes when I boot only options are with pae kernel
<thegoodcushion> I bloody knew I should have installed the 64-bit version
<nanomad> Technium, just install xchat in the live cd and join back #ubunut
<adamJ> is KDE installation currently broken from the Natty repositories?  getting unmet dependencies when attempting to install
<Technium> Okay BRB
<Pepro> just installed gnome 3
<Pepro> but tells me could not update .iceAuthorityy
<zvacet> thegoodcushion:  we discus thing witch can be solved in min time why
<fachher> blackbit did you read this ? http://pastebin.com/zFxFYqN5
<Irani> freakynl: it is used to bypass filtering
<xc> Irani: what filtering?
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: well at least I can download the PAE kernel.  31 megs, here we go
<Irani> XC:internet filtering
<sploenni> how can I disable unity in 11.04 when I build my own livecd with uck?
<zvacet> thegoodcushion: and after installing remove one witch is not pae
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: rebooting now, hang on
<thegoodcushion> damn it, I shouldn't have to do this manually.  Ubuntu should do it automatically
<zvacet> sploenni: I didn't try but maybe if you install with minimal cd you can choose what do you want to add
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, not everyone wants PAE
<thegoodcushion> Now the PAE kernel won't work with my nvidia drivers
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, of course
<xc> Irani : With online proxy have you try?
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: So what do I do?  Run in text mode?
<zvacet> thegoodcushion:  drivers doesn't work with kernel of course install drivers again
<Dr_Willis> thegoodcushion:  you may need to reinstall them.  Ive never heard of any PAE/nvidia issues. but i dont use PAE. :)
<thegoodcushion> zvacet: does that mean I have to do remove and install?
<Dr_Willis> thegoodcushion:  how did you install them last time?
<thegoodcushion> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<thegoodcushion> I just did that again and it says they're already installed
<Dr_Willis> thegoodcushion:  odd. It should of fixed them as part of the bootup.
<sploenni> zvacet: what do you mean with minimal cd? i took the default desktop image and modified it. now i want to replace unity by gnome-classic (for live session as well as for installation). i just don't know where to switch it.
<zvacet> thegoodcushion: I will not answer graphic related questions because I know very little about that
<Dr_Willis> I thouight that was the whole point of that DKMS stuff.
<thegoodcushion> I'll remove and reinstall.  Hang on.
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, you could have built the driver manually using dkms ;)
<zvacet> sploenni: I can not help you with that one
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: Homey don't play that
<Technium> Right I've booted into the LiveCD and have Unity
<nanomad> Technium, good
<sploenni> zvacet: thanks anyway. maybe someone else can...
<adamJ> anyone able to help with a kde install problem and unmet dependencies on Ubuntu Natty?
<nanomad> Technium, post xdriinfo somewhere
<magum_> hi @all
<rafii> thegoodcushion: have U tried go to rescue mode in safe graphic mode, and on nvidia drivers in gui with restricted drivers?
<zvacet> sploenni:  of course someone will answer your question
<sploenni> :)
<botcity> !classic | sploenni hope this is what you want?
<ubottu> sploenni hope this is what you want?: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<thegoodcushion> rafii: stand by, I'm trying to fix this
<axio> how do i put something->name into a c string?
<Pici> axio: Try ##C
<olskolirc> Is natty finally released?
<thegoodcushion> olskolirc: yes
<olskolirc> thanks thegoodcushion
<nanomad> !paste > Technium
<ubottu> Technium, please see my private message
<nishttal> this time i chose Ubuntu classic at login and i see Gnome
<Dr_Willis> adamJ:   when in doubt try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and try reinstalling 'kubuntu-desktop' again.  What package name are you trying to install exactly?
<nishttal> however, i see window decorations on only 1 screen
<thegoodcushion> Okay, nvidia drivers for my GTX 460 SE do not work with PAE kernel.  Full stop.
<nishttal> the other screen windows do not have title bars nor am i able to type in them
<nishttal> any clues?
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, what's the error?
<rafii> i have the similar problem, with fglrx after upgrade 10.10->11.04, system hang on 'checking battery state', and turn on fglrx drivers in gui tool, and work great :) i use PAE kernel
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  whats your video card/chipset?
<magum_> Does sb here knows what keyboard config file, window managers such as fluxbox and Awesome are using?
<nanomad> nishttal, thegoodcushion: PAE+closed source -> bad thing
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, nvidia Quadro NVS 420
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: On boot up I get a screen saying drivers gave an error
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: tried all of those.  Trying either kde-full, kde-standard and kubuntu-desktop
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: all give a long list of unmet dependencies which are all KDE apps and libraries
<Vhozard> Hi, is there any torrent client for Ubuntu that can skip hash checking and can add multiple torrents at a time ?
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  theres some bugs it seems with Unity and the twinview/multi monitor support. :(
<Technium> That immediately solved the issue - its the i965 driver :) Didnt realise that was accelerated enough to run unity
<nanomad> Technium, that's how i thought
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, i am not running unity
<Dr_Willis> adamJ:  odd. and you did an apt-get update, and upgrade just a few min ago>
<zyrorl> hey guys... i'm having an issue with 11.04... i can barely use it. it's sooooooooooooooooo slow. like constantly freezing, even in gnome safe mode
<nanomad> Technium, you cannot use the nvidia card on linux
<zyrorl> i had no problem at all with 10.10
<nanomad> Technium, unless you play with vga_switcheroo
<zyrorl> ultra fast etc.
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, nanomad: is there a solution or do i have to roll back
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  what are you running then?
<zyrorl> it seems to be because of the 2.6.38 kernel... if i try to boot using an older kernel its uber fast
<zyrorl> does anyone else seem to have experienced this ?
<nanomad> nishttal, back you should go
<Dr_Willis> adamJ:  Not sure  what else to suggest. perhapas pastebin the error messages for the channel to look at.
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, i logged out and chose the Ubuntu classic from the login menu
<kapu> Aginor: looked into using pax, but, after severl failed attempte I opted to go with the 'dip computer in vat of fuming sulfuric acid' approach
<nanomad> nishttal, between us....unity is crap
<alumnos_> hello
<zyrorl> anyone...
<nishttal> nanomad, but i am using Ubuntu classic (gnome)
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  could be its a deeper bug then just with unity then.  You have ran thenvidia-settings tool. enabled twinview and then restarted the X server?
<adamJ> anyone able to help with a kde install problem and unmet dependencies on Ubuntu Natty?: not sure what you mean by pastebin
<nanomad> nishttal, uh-oh then I must have mixed the answers...forget mine
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | adamJ
<ubottu> adamJ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Technium> Sorry lost networking for a sec. xdriinfo output is "Screen 0: i965"
<adamJ> sorry for the double post
<zyrorl> apparently not
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: not sure what youy mean by pastebin
<nanomad> Technium, you cannot use nvidia on linux
<alumnos> pacoooo!!
<alumnos__> a+
<nanomad> Technium, with the intel card
<thegoodcushion> nanomad: why are you saying that?
<alumnos> illo
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, i have 3 monitors, 1 monitor on 1st xscreen and 2 monitors (with twinview) on 2nd x screen
<alumnos> our mother are agrys
<nanomad> thegoodcushion, nvidia+intel+how switching = nvidia driver not working
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, i had the same issue with 10.10 and then someone here made me run a window decorator and that fixed it
<alumnos_> ijosedeputa
<thegoodcushion> ok
<alumnos__> chino godo
<alumnos_> tu madre
<rafii> zyrorl: you tried turn off "sync with Vblank" in compiz-config in OpenGL section?
<Technium> Okay. Why isn't the i965 being configured by default when I install?
<Pici> wii alumnos__
<bazhang> alumnos_, english here
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  we had a disscussion here the other day on  nvidia and 3 monitors. :)  but i havent done 3 moniotors in ages.  Sounds like its a twinview+compiz deeper issue. perhaps disable compiz?
<nanomad> Technium, maybe xorg is freaking out because he sees two cards
<nanomad> Technium, u should try this: Technium, if you are
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, i dont think compiz is running
<nanomad> Technium, this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<rafii> zyrorl: and you can turn off "animations", gui will be faster
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  try alt-f2 'metacity --replace' and check perhaps.
<Technium> Thanks for the link. I'm happy sticking with the i965, but I'm confused why that wasn't selected once I installed as it was when I booted the LiveCD.
<perlsyntax> doesanyone know how i can what wireless card my dad has on ubuntu live cd?
<nanomad> Technium, which model do you have exactly of laptop?
<perlsyntax> i try the pci commands
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: link to error http://pastebin.com/bA9ccb4M
<nanomad> perlsyntax, lspci from terminal
<perlsyntax> i did that
<Technium> Dell Latitude 6520, new i7
<perlsyntax> i see no wireless card.
<nanomad> perlsyntax, output?
<thegoodcushion> Okay, I just cannot get nvidia drivers working with PAE kernel
<Technium> Sorry, E6520
<perlsyntax> i don't have it online.
<vanguard> I just enabled the compiz-cubes, I can drag winows around, but the windows in the taskbar are not refreshed anymore
<perlsyntax> i think it broandcom wireless card.
<BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i annot connect what shoukd I do
<nanomad> perlsyntax, what's the problem? no drivers installed?
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: adding all the depends gives the following: http://pastebin.com/8SPTPXBE
<thegoodcushion> I wish there were an option to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit distro
<deerfield> good morning all, I'm using 11.04 and IDE Aptana 2. I don't like Aptana and I'm looking for alternative. Any suggestions on something I can access my remote site with?
<BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB wireless Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i annot connect what shoukd I do
<Dr_Willis> adamJ:  you have done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently AND a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<perlsyntax> the ubuntu cd work but the wireles card won't.
<spacebug-> is there a package to uninstall or a config to make to always have scrollbars visible?
<edbian> perlsyntax: Did you install Ubuntu yet?
<sipior> thegoodcushion: if you have a separate home or data partition, a reinstall wouldn't take you very long.
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: yes, from both synaptic and command line
<Dr_Willis> spacebug-:  i saw a tweak to do that at the webupd8 blog site.
<[4-tea-2]> Can Unity's dash search for anything but applications? If yes, how can I tell it where the stuff is that it refuses to go looking for?
<thegoodcushion> sipior: Yeah I guess so
<perlsyntax> no i just put in the live cd.
<thegoodcushion> Well if I want to use all 4 gigs of RAM I have to
<spacebug-> Dr_Willis: ok tnx, I'll look there
<BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB Network Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i annot connect what shoukd I do
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, metacity replace fixes the issue
<Dr_Willis> [4-tea-2]:  the files-and-folders lense has    file searxch feature it seems.
<raju> BOBBY_:  i think u need to leave the password box as empty
<BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i cannot connect what should I do
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, but i did not get the prompt back
<root_> did any one have xchat(ubuntu) desktop-screenshot script?
<[4-tea-2]> Dr_Willis: no tracker/beagle like functionality anywhere?
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  you dident use a & at the end. :)
<botcity> BOBBY_, there must be a pop up with error message?
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, and if i kill it, both screens go bad
<BOBBY_> raju it asked for a security key not an access password
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, do i have to do that everytime i login?
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  try ctrl-z tjhen the bg command, then exit command.. DONT just hit the terminal close button
<BOBBY_> No it just shows i bar signal then 2 then 3
<raju> BOBBY_:  are u using kubuntu or ubuntu
<BOBBY_> ubuntu
<BOBBY_> 11.04
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  install fusion-icon  and check it to use metacity. but i think metacity --replace, should be rembered
<perlsyntax> I not sure what to do.
<root_> .
<happolati> Anyone know why blackjack is no longer part of the gnome-games package?
<raju> enter u r root password
<perlsyntax> esbian,Is there any other way.
<raju> BOBBY_: enter u r root pwd
<edbian> perlsyntax: Have you installed Ubuntu?
<BOBBY_> whats a root password
<moi> hello room
<[4-tea-2]> Hmmmm, the files and folder search only seems to know about selected documents - I guess that's what Zeitgeist does. I thought Zeitgeist was something like beagle.
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, so i cant use compiz on this
<nishttal> Dr_Willis, it was working great on 10.10
<zombified> hello all
<perlsyntax> edbian,i don't want to install ubuntu yet to i know what wireless card he has.
<Dr_Willis> adamJ:  I would have to wonder if your /etc/apt/sources.list is messed up. or somthing is missing to not show those packages.
<Dr_Willis> nishttal:  no idea. there may be some tweak.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Who is 'he' ?
<perlsyntax> my ad
<perlsyntax> my dad all he want is the wirelesscard to work.
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: I am wondering the same, generating a defaults one at the moment
<edbian> perlsyntax: Do you know the chipset of the card?
<zombified> anyone here know how to install .exe files on backtrack4?
<perlsyntax> no i don't
<bazhang> zombified, #backtrack-linux for bt4 support
<Dr_Willis> zombified:  you run exes in wine. with wine.. :)
<moi> i have a problem with my sound card i get no sound at all on my laptop and when i probe it could not detedt my sound card i use dv artist edition hp laptop
<perlsyntax> i did a lspci with the live cd everything show up by the wireless card.
<zombified> lol ok
<Dr_Willis> zombified:  and see  the BT channel :)
<BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i cannot connect what should I do
<raju> BOBBY_:  yaar u r sudo password
<edbian> perlsyntax: Please start your sentences with my name like I"m doing for you.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Is the kill switch on / off?  That would cause it not to show up in lspci.
<Spiso> hey, I'm trying to set my screen refresh rate to 75Hz on Lucid 10.04
<Spiso> there is no xorg.conf as I found out so I created one with
<Spiso> Xorg -configure
<Spiso> it did create it with SubSection "Display" Modes "1920x1080_75"
<Spiso> it put the .xorg.conf into my home folder, so I copied it as xorg.conf to /etx/X11
<FloodBot1> Spiso: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spiso> but it doesn't work still, the only options in Monitors=>Refresh rate is 60Hz
<bazhang> raju, thats not correct. please stop suggesting that
<BOBBY_> raju: ???
<Blou_Aap> how do I configure the panels in 11.04 ?
<perlsyntax> edbian,How do i do that?
<bazhang> BOBBY_, use sudo , ignore raju
<Dr_Willis> Blou_Aap:  other t hen some tweaking . you dont configure unity a lot.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Does the laptop have a physical wifi switch?  Do you know what I'm talking about?
<moi> my name is moi i have a problem with my sound card i get no sound at all on my laptop and when i probe it could not detedt my sound card i use dv artist edition hp laptop
<alkemann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/774452   - is this fix available?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774452 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php-pear: pecl install reports Call to undefined method PEAR::raiseErro()" [High,Confirmed]
<perlsyntax> i check
<BOBBY_> bazhang :: whats sudo ???
<raju> BOBBY_:  follow him ...genuinely i dont know  much about this , but i am trying thats it . dont mind yaar
<Blou_Aap> Dr_Willis, but I have dual screen, dont want two panels
<bazhang> !sudo | BOBBY_
<ubottu> BOBBY_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<alkemann> BOBBY_: su means super user and do means to do. sudo means do as super user
<botcity> BOBBY_, i think its asking for your keyring password
<Strav> Hi. I'm trying to mount an ext4 raid5 array as a samba share but I cannot seem to be able to get write permissions from the client side (sudo is needed for any write op). In smb.conf, the create mask is 0775, the share is browseable and writeable, the user I use to connect with is in the valid users as well as in the write list and the command I'm using to mount is sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=strav,password=mypassword,umask=000
<Strav> //192.168.0.150/share /mnt. I tried chmoding 777 all of the mounted share, no success. Any advice?
<perlsyntax> edbian,There a light by the side of the laptop.Could that be it
<BOBBY_> botcity: No its security key
<edbian> perlsyntax: Well I'm guessing a light would indicate that the card is on.
<kapu> exit
<edbian> perlsyntax: But that could be it.  What kind of laptop is this?
<perlsyntax> edbian,HP
<edbian> perlsyntax: hp what?
<perlsyntax> laptop
<BOBBY_> it says "authenticiation required by wireless network
<edbian> perlsyntax: really...
<BOBBY_> [13:47] <BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i cannot connect what should I do
<alkemann> how do i get something when pecl doesnt work on natty?
<zamba> how do i install the windows codecs for mplayer in 11.04?
<catphish> is it possible to change the default ethernet bonding mode in 10.04 server? i am having a lot of problems with the reliability of setting the bonding mode using the interfaces config file
<bazhang> zamba, ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu.org
<BOBBY_> Hello I have a USB Wireless Dongle in the computer and I have used the built in tool in the top right to connect to my network it asked for the password but then the connection indicator flashes 1 then 2 then 3 then 4 and i cannot connect what should I do
<bazhang> BOBBY_, its the wireless password; is this wep, wpa, wpa2 or what
<zamba> bazhang: ok, let's try
<raju> BOBBY_:  capture the screen shot and send to him ...he can understand better ...use print screen for that
<perlsyntax> edian,HP Pavilon dv2125nr
<BOBBY_> bazhang:WPA2
<edbian> perlsyntax: Typo on my name bro
<bazhang> BOBBY_, enter the wpa2 password then
<BOBBY_> I entered the password
<BOBBY_> It still shows the flashing indicator
<bazhang> BOBBY_, be sure you typed it correctly, disable keyboard repeat in keyboard settings
<BOBBY_> OK
<perlsyntax> edbian,Here what i found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334992
<Cerdabr> is there a chatroom for wine ??
<LjL> Cerdabr: #winehq
<Cerdabr> LjL: ty
<perlsyntax> edbian,Look like it broadcom driver
<[4-tea-2]> I'm using Firefox 4 (mozillateam-PPA) and lost flash audio since upgrading from maverick to natty (which reintroduced pulseaudio to my system). Is there a standard workaround for flash + pulse or is it just supposed to work?
<edbian> perlsyntax: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<BOBBY_> bazhang: IT WORKS
<bazhang> BOBBY_, good news then
<BOBBY_> Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks Thanks
<edbian> bazhang: I hate when they're so surprised!  Don't they have any faith at all?
<bazhang> edbian, heh
<zamba> how do i automatically roll out a printer driver using ubuntu and cups?
<BOBBY_> Now to get bluetooth working
<zamba> this will be for windows machines
<bazhang> zamba, whats the printer, check linuxprinting.org database
<cyoz> hmm any way to keep a symbol to a folder on the unity bar?
<gare> good morning!!  so .. This link is dead for http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt  for ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent  .  IS there a netbook edition any longer?  (Thank you for any help.)
<sim-value> Does unity work w/o 3D accell ?
<zamba> bazhang: it's supported there, yeah
<zamba> bazhang: xerox workcentre
<himcesjf> Can anyone help me configure vmpk
<himcesjf> !info vmpk
<ubottu> vmpk (source: vmpk): Virtual MIDI Piano Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 442 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<vega> gare: no there isn't, it's the same as normal ubuntu
<bazhang> sim-value, unity-2d is the package you'd want for that
<gare> cool vega.  Thanks.  so perhaps someone will remove that link from page.
<edbian> perlsyntax: You'll have to be connected to the Internet in some other way of course
<sim-value> bazhang, so a standard install of natty will suceed and not give errors
<perlsyntax> edbian,Eth0 works in linux:)
<edbian> perlsyntax: Well there ya go :)
<alkemann> how do i get the recent pecl fix?
<bazhang> sim-value, if you dont have the card gnome classic should be default, if you want the unity look without 3d accell then install the unity-2d package
<perlsyntax> edbian,All i need to install is firmware b43-installer?
<sim-value> bazhang thanks!
<Technium> I think I need to enable the i965 drivers to enable Unity on this laptop can't figure out how
<Vhozard> Hi, is there any torrent client for Ubuntu that can skip hash checking and can add multiple torrents at a time ?
<edbian> perlsyntax: I believe so yes.
<bazhang> Technium, for an nvidia card?
<Technium> No, there's both in here and the LiveCD works with Unity using the i965 driver
<perlsyntax> edbian,That in the apt-get and thanksor the help.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Well do it and make sure it works! :D
<bazhang> Technium, whats the card
<Technium> Its a laptop so not sure exactly
<adamJ> Dr_Willis: KDE now installing.  Not really sure what was wrong with my repository list, but a reset to the defauls has resolved the issue.  Strange as it was just the one left by the install anyway
<bazhang> Technium, lspci to paste.ubuntu.com (from the terminal)
<Technium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602759/
<perlsyntax> edbian,i praying for it to work.
<edbian> perlsyntax: Did you install it using that command?  Did that command give any errors?
<Dr_Willis> adamJ:  weirdness. :)
<himcesjf> Can anyone help me configure vmpk?
<himcesjf> !info vmpk
<ubottu> vmpk (source: vmpk): Virtual MIDI Piano Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3-1 (natty), package size 442 kB, installed size 1432 kB
<Technium> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602759/
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726575 Technium there's a PPA for that, also see if you can disable Optimus in the bios
<Technium> bazhang: thanks, i'll look into that
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat?dist=natty  Technium this is the PPA
<ericP> after upgrading to 11.04, how do i set e.g. the layout of virtual desktops?
<ericP> my familiar compiz environment has been replaced by something that looks like a darwin desktop
<andeeeuk> does anyone know how to remove history in 11.04?
<andeeeuk> and not keep folder history?
<andeeeuk> the menu shows files and folders and i dont want to show all my history
<Technium> bazhang, id be happy sticking with the intel driver as that seemed to work fine on the LiveCD and I don't tend to need 3d... is that easier?
<vivid> is there a fix for grub/plymouth with nvidia on 11.04?  grub is stuck in fail mode and wont autoboot and plymouth is a black screen
<spacebug-> Dr_Willis: tnx I found many things I wanted on that site
<Wipster> Hi all, recently since upgrading my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 (Xserver 1.10.1) I am getting some X crashes and restarts surrounding web browsing (coincidence perhaps) here is a copy of my Xorg.0.log.old from the backtrace: http://pastebin.com/Jyr9WXhp
<gare> What are odds that 11.04 unity will not run on my original 9" Dell Mini ? ..   :)
<bazhang> Technium, well if you want gnome-classic choose that from the login window, if you want non3d unity install the unity-2d package and select that at login window
<andeeeuk> Is there a way to clear history in 11.04?
<Technium> bazhang - I had Unity working on LiveCD without doing anything - it used the i965
<g3orge> why 04 and 10 versions??
<g3orge> why not .01 .02 .03 etc
<g3orge> ???
<Technium> bazhang - I'd like to get that working now I've installed
<mstef> anyone else experiencing tons of problems with dual screen? i was hoping it would be fixed in 11.04. seems much worse, especially with unity.
<vivid> mstef, yes
<vivid> second screen has no window manager for me and is unusable
<gare> g3eorge:  named after Year:Month of release so 11.04
<gare> g3orge:  named after Year:Month of release so 11.04
<Abhijit> hi
<dp> is there a way to see *when* a package was installed?
<andeeeuk> has anyone been able to clear there history from the menu? something quite simple but cant find where to do it?
<trap24> for the 1st time as I login, its 1720 users, ubuntu rockin' at peak today
<mstef> vivid: yea.. i'm getting 8 workspaces now..and windows are being sent to each of them automatically.. maximized windows get cut off and you can't see the top of them, etc
<mstef> ah
<constl> mstef: It worked for me but gave me a bit of trouble at the beginning
<gare> andeeeuk:  what history are your referring to?
<mstef> my problem with 10.10 was that if you disabled the external monitor, they both went blank..and you had to reboot
<Sik> Hello, does anybody know if there's any known fix for video issues with 11.04? I'm tired of booting in safe mode... Not even the VESA drivers work properly! (and in text mode Ubuntu loads garbage instead of the charset) :|
<stimpie> somebody knows a util to unzip a zlib file?
<vivid> anyone know a fix for broken grub and plymouth with nvidia drivers in 11.04?
<edbian> Sik: card?
<g3orge> wow
<Sik> edbian: GeForce 7300 GS
<andeeeuk> gare the history from the menu
<gnuskool> Hi, I recently upgraded to 11.04, the top gnome-panel has text, but it is black ---so is the bar. How do I change text or bar color?
<edbian> Sik: Did you turn on nomodeset  ?
<Abhijit> stimpie, install 7zip
<Sik> edbian: what's that? (so no :P)
<andeeeuk> gare where you search at the top?
<knifepoint> andeeeuk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity
<mbeierl> anyone know how to boot the natty iso from grub2?  I've tried unetbootin and manually entering it into grub2 and both give me errors about loading the kernel first
<stimpie> gnuskool: system settings -> appearance
<gare> andeeeuk: you are using 11.04 ?   Unity desktop?
<andeeeuk> knifepoint thanks
<edbian> Sik: Follow this guide to do it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<andeeeuk> yes it is unity
<knifepoint> oh yeah good point gare I just made an assumption
<edbian> Sik: Scroll down to the bit that says 'how to permanently set kernel boot options on an install os (not wubi)
<researcher123> I deleted earlier user account but preserved its home folder.I want to give full acess to the new user to the Home folder of earlier deleted user
<edbian> Sik: It's in the first post.
<Sik> edbian: checking. Though it depends, sometimes it crashes at the console, sometimes it works fine until after the login screen (then X hangs)
<edbian> Sik: Try nomodeset.  It is a very common solution :)
<Sik> Um, I should check the acpi stuff too, since in the Xorg logs it also complained about ACPI
<Sik> Will try nomodeset first though :P
<gare> files & folders. cool thanks knifepoint
<edbian> Sik: ok
<red> Anyone using Google Chrome with Natty and has chromes own minime\max\close buttons
<andeeeuk> knifepoint that seems to be for 10.10
<red> if I click "use OS menu bar" i get double ubuntu buttons
<xsinick_laptop> I head gnome3 is ever worst than unity
<andeeeuk> will that remove it from the the "files and folder" in the menu?
<stimpie> xsinick_laptop: that must be awful then ;-)
<andeeeuk> dont install gnome3 at all!!!! it is a state WARNING!!! :p
<mstef> anyone use qutecom? unity won't let me dock it..wonder why
<ratcheer> xsinick_laptop: I like Gnome3 much better than Unity. I tried to like Unity, but I couldn't.
<ramvi> What files redirect my traffic? I try to enter some.domain.com, but I'm redirected to my server. I can see it doing a traceroute. I've checked /etc/hosts but it dosn't contain any info about some.domain.com
<andeeeuk> gnome3 destroys everything if you are not careful
<ratcheer> andeeeuk: In what way does it destroy things. I am only having trouble with my Firefox appl icon turning generic.
<acon543> is there an application which find urls for video streams
<Lectus> Hello! I installed python 2.7 on Ubuntu 10.10. How can I make it my default python instead of 2.6 without upgrading the distribution to 11.04?
<gare> acon543:  streamripper
<gnuskool> stimpie: no, tried that, you can customize a theme...but no option to change the colour of the panel
<r0hit> acon543: DownloadHelper, ffox addon
<gnuskool> stimpie: or text appearing on that panel
<andeeeuk> ratcheer, well i did upgrade from unity but it destory everything i couldnt log into gnome - unity and gnome3 was not working as it should do
<gnuskool> stimpie: infact, there is no control that has anything to do with the gnome panel that I can see
<andeeeuk> rubbish all i can say :s
<op_amp> I upgraded to Natty but I am unable to log in. It gave some error - unable to load kernel (fail) and Start error log(fail). Rest process were Ok.
<stimpie> gnuskool: It does  take the color belonging to the theme?
<ratcheer> andeeeuk: How did you upgrade?
<trap24> well, why the Firefox in Ubuntu suddenly is with so low quality image rendering :? :/
<op_amp> currently I logged in after going in recovery and load in low graphic mode(don't remember exactly)
<andeeeuk> ratcheer i upgraded from the repository
<Maimster> How's everyone doing?
<andeeeuk> ratcheer, not the best was to do it but was so shocked
<rob_p> Maimster: Awesome!  How about you? :)
<Maimster> Nothing to complain about so pretty good.
<josip> Hello, I installed Uubntu 11.04 and when I start  awesome the only thing I see is a background
<josip> anyone with an idea what causes this?
<karthick87> How to install shockwave player in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Maimster> rob_p: You ubuntu treating you well?
<rob_p> Maimster: Good to hear!  I'm just winding down at work, hoping to pack my things up and head home in the next hour or so!
<edbian> josip: press alt + sysRequest + K to log out.  CLick you name, change the session, log in
<zhenbeiju55> ?
<rob_p> Maimster: Yeah, Ubuntu's been very good to me thus far!
<sss314> How can I make a Start Up USB with non-Ubuntu ISO?
<zhenbeiju55> test
<Maimster> rob_p: Excellent! I just started my workday!! 8 hours to go.
<josip> edbian: I want to fix the problem, not to log in with a differnet wm
<ratcheer> andeeeuk: Sorry that happened to you. I've upgraded two systems to Gnome3 from PPA with only a couple of small problems.
<mitoni> Any idea how to install unity on archlinux? Their package at AUR is outdated.
<rob_p> Maimster: What do you do?
<aeon-ltd> !shockwave | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Maimster> rob_p: Computer repair, nothing special.
<edbian> josip: Try the other ones.  I suspect you choose 'netbook edition 2nd' or something that should not be there.  Additionally, just see if any of them work
<andeeeuk> ratcheer, good stuff. Does look good but going to wait till it is stable in ubuntu
<karthick87> aeon-ltd: Thank you
<josip> edbian: no, I am running the 64bit 11.04 Ubuntu. I installed awesome from the official ubuntu repositories
<josip> and I don't want to try other ones, I want awesome to work
<trap24> how to make pidgin the default msging application in ubuntu LTS
<aeon-ltd> karthick87: heh there is better stuff on the web. maybe one day we can have no proprietry plugins
<rohan> i read somewhere that "You can now upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 using the Live CD" -- can someone tell me how this works?
<trap24> the empathy simply sucks in IRC
<rob_p> Maimster: Ahh well, that sounds interesting!
<edbian> josip: Awesome is causing the blank screen?  Does it have the awesome bar?
<andeeeuk> when you search for files from the menu, then click on the file. How can you get it to open with the correct application as this does not work at all?
<josip> edbian: nope
<andeeeuk> any help appreciated
<Maimster> rob_p: Yeah I talked some of the local businesses in the area to use me for their IT needs.
<Zeeofu> How do I enable desktop effects in ubuntu 11.04?
<josip> I suspect it has soemthing to do with unity. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/731329
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 731329 in metacity (Ubuntu) "Broken upgrade to Natty: no Awesome WM because of Compiz/Metacity autostart" [Undecided,New]
<josip> but the workarouind propsosed there didn't work for me
<phalcore> join ubuntu-pl
<edbian> josip: I haven't used awesome in a long time.  Do you have to configure it before you use it?
<phalcore> lol sry
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | Zeeofu
<ubottu> Zeeofu: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<r0hit> Zeeofu, install compiz-plugins and compizconfig-settings-manager from synaptic
<Moopz> So, I've been searching but can't find an answer. Is it possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 directly without upgrading to 10.10? And would upgrading affect anything on my computer, i.e. break something?
<josip> edbian: I'm using my config file that used to work perfectly fine uuntil I upgraded
<botcity> rohan, you mean upgrade if you have not got internet access
<rob_p> Maimster: That's great...created your own job!  I did that once.  Worked out well for a year or two and then moved on to other things.
<Pici> Moopz: No. You must go through intermediary versions. The only time this isn't the case is when you are upgrading from one LTS release to the next, and 11.04 is not an LTS.
<Zeeofu> ubottu, is there any default program, there used to be one in ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sss314> How can I make non-Ubutntu bootable CD?
<Zeeofu> is there any default program, there used to be one in ubuntu 10.10
<rohan> botcity: well, i am in interested in the technical side of how a livecd upgrade was implemented.
<Moopz> Pici, oh? I thought all xx.04 versions were LTS?
<andeeeuk> when clicking on file from menu in unity it trys to open the location though as it is a file it fails to open
<edbian> josip: I'm not sure then.  No experience with this.  My advice is to look around for somebody that has had the same problem and then try a default config file (back yours up obviously).
<Maimster> rob_p: lol, nice. I'm working on my 8th year.
<andeeeuk> anyone know why this is?
<thiebaude> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<aeon-ltd> Zeeofu: compiz is the default one
<rob_p> Maimster: Anyway, we're going to get yelled at for visiting and not talking strictly Ubuntu support, so we probably better get back on topic, hehe! :)
<Moopz> Pici, any idea when the next LTS version is coming then?
<Maimster> rob_p: Oops. ttly!!
<bazhang> Moopz, 12.04
<Zeeofu> aeon-ltd, thanks
<edouard_lopez> hi there, I got a bash snippet running a python script that got stuck<
<edouard_lopez> the bash script is in the 'do_wait' state after an ethernet shutdown. How could I resume it ?
<Zeeofu> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<tomek__> Siema
<bazhang> !pl | tomek__
<ubottu> tomek__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<rob_p> Maimster: I'm also in #ubuntu-offtopic
<w00tw00tw00t> hi, i have a 2nd hdd and i wanna transfer my ubuntu installation onto it. i recreated all the partitions and copied all the files over. i set the boot flag of the boot parition on. yet, it can't boot. any ideas?
<tomek__> wie ktos moze jak skonfigurowac wine bym mial wiecej fps w World of Warcraft( teraz mam ok 20)
<r0hit> w00tw00tw00t, install grub on the new HDD partition
<bazhang> tomek__, #ubuntu-pl
<w00tw00tw00t> will it auto create fstab?
<w00tw00tw00t> i think the UUIDs will be all different...
<r0hit> w00tw00tw00t, no, you'll have to update that yourself as well
<r0hit> yes
<w00tw00tw00t> grub2, is it?
<gnuskool> stimpie: had to change theme entirely to get anything, thx for your help
<damiano546> hello
<botcity> rohan, not sure about that but i bet google knows :)
<r0hit> w00tw00tw00t, :)
<gnuskool> Is there a button or something to clear the screen to desktop?
<rohan> botcity: i'm trying to find but i can't :)
<stimpie> <special> + D
<aeon-ltd> gnuskool: theres a button you can add to gnome panel to do that
 * vibhav is ready to help others!!
<gnuskool> aeon-ltd: thx
<botcity> rohan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572819 its an old thred though
 * vibhav is looking if anybody is having a problem!
<aeon-ltd> gnuskool: heh you should thank stimpie first :)
<rohan> botcity: ty :)
<gnuskool> vibhav: lol, shouldnt be too hard to find someone
 * rob_p thanks vibhav for being available... and announcing it! :)
<vibhav> You are welcome rob_p do you have any problem?
<Sik> Well, nomodeset doesn't work!
<gnuskool> aeon-ltd: I did just before :D
<waldir> does the update to natty change the location of X11 libs? I have a software package whose build is breaking for not finding some X11 libs (/usr/lib/libSM.so, /usr/lib/libICE.so, etc.)
<Jessica175> Hi All.  anyone tried putting VMware on U11?
<Sik> Stupid question, what does vt.handoff=7 in the argument list do? (curious)
<damiano546> i have a chroot env...i have to create some hard links...my question is: the user that will use the chroot env can follow this hardlink and do some changes at the system? if i create an hardlink to /etc/resolv.conf the user can change it? is better to copy or hardlinks? mi have many chroot ....
<acon543> r0hit: in that DownloadHelper my site is not in supported list, do you know other applications
<w00tw00tw00t> shucks, i read the ubuntu docs but i cant get info to install grub2 onto my new hdd. grub-install /dev/sdb ???
<rob_p> vibhav: Hmm...let me think...Nope!  But if I think long enough, I'm sure I can come up with *something*!
<vibhav> <Jessica175> I use Virtual Box , its better than VMWare
<stimpie> Sik: places X on tty7
<Jessica175> vibhav, really?  why is that?
<vibhav> <rob_p> Then thin kbaby think!
<Sik> OK... yet I get it with Ctrl+Alt+F1 >.>' Eh, whatever
<rob_p> vibhav: Haha...yeah! :)
<r0hit> acon543, it works for flash videos on _most_  sites regardless
<stimpie> Sik: exactly
<vibhav> <Jessica175>  Cause VirtualBox is just better
<gnuskool> Jessica175: made by sun/oracle ...open source ...erm its open source
<Sik> stimpie: wouldn't that be Ctrl+Alt+F7 for terminal #7?
<vibhav> <Jessica175> Yeah ! Ubuntu is for Open Source
<rob_p> Jessica175: I've had great success with vmware server on some of the older Ubuntu LTS's.
<Vhozard> hmm, how can I add things to ma ubuntu panel?
<Jessica175> Yeah, I hear ya.  But why?  I have vmware on a XP box and it works great.
<stimpie> virtualbox is good but not better then vmware
<r0hit> btw is OpenGL supported in vmware player?
<vibhav> <r0hit> I dont think so
<rob_p> Jessica175: I also run vmware fusion on my Macs and it's a dream!
<rob_p> Jessica175: So my opinion is that vmware is quite good!
<Jessica175> ok, ok.  I understand the opensource argument, but I'm an RN and I don't have the time to learn a new app if the one I already know works fine.
<r0hit> vibhav, ahhh and then we have a winner! atleast for the average joe users ;)
<sss314> How do I burn non-Ubuntu ISO images to USB stick?
<vibhav> r0hit = lol
<Abhijit> sss314, unetbootin
<haitham> Hi, how can i install an earlier version for an application? I'm trying to Install skype (latest version doesn't work w/ my laptop) but I read on forums that earlier versions worked just fine, but the website shows only the latest version (2.2 BETA) is there like a code option on apt-get to define the version?
<stimpie> Jessica175:  I tried vmware on a beta, it ran fine. Just stick to vmware if you like it
<Abhijit> sss314, if its operating system iso that is.
<sss314> Abhijit, ok I'll try that
<Jessica175> I want to run a VM w/ microXP or tinyXP so I can watch netflix on that box.  I had probs getting it running on 10.10.  I've just loaded 11 and wanted some tips before trying again.
<damiano546> ??
<damiano546> i have a chroot env...i have to create some hard links...my question is: the user that will use the chroot env can follow this hardlink and do some changes at the system? if i create an hardlink to /etc/resolv.conf the user can change it? is better to copy or hardlinks? i have around 40-50 chroot ENVs
<compdoc> netflix doesnt work on ubuntu?
<Jessica175> nope
<Jessica175> bastards
<waldir> Hi all. does anyone know whether the Ubuntu update to natty changes the location of X11 libs? I have a software package whose build is breaking for not finding some X11 libs (/usr/lib/libSM.so, /usr/lib/libICE.so, etc.)
<vibhav> <Jessica175> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCkQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DZuyPJFhVTxQ&rct=j&q=netflix%20ubuntu&ei=ZwnATcawEtHOrQfioYXfAw&usg=AFQjCNEXXf95bUghXyffYFe2TPJHDPz-Fg&cad=rja
<vibhav> <Jessica175> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuyPJFhVTxQ
<compdoc> sadly, running a VM doesnt do any better, since you have to use vnc to connect to it. Theres something called the SPICE protocol that is supposed to work much better
<shiftmonkeyking> join #kohana
<haitham> Hi, how can i install an earlier version for an application? I'm trying to Install skype (latest version doesn't work w/ my laptop) but I read on forums that earlier versions worked just fine, but the website shows only the latest version (2.2 BETA) is there like a code option on apt-get to define the version?
<shiftmonkeyking> #kohana
<Jessica175> thx for the link vib
<vibhav> <Jessica175> No prob!
<jatt> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Jessica175> compdoc, no... I'll use the vm from the console
<mrcreativity> can someone please tell me why the desktopnova indicator doesnt show in unity?
<compdoc> Jessica175, it still connects with vnc
<Sik> "[    17.370] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) " <-- What does this mean? It's in my X logs >.>'
<damiano546> nobody could help me?
<teb2> Anyone here have any idea why the installer front for ubuntu 10.4 and 11.4 just blinks/flashes when i select "install on harddisk) Its a HP DL380g7
<Jessica175> do you mean that the console connects to the VM via VNC?
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  theres a whitelist/blacklist of what apps can show up as indicator applets.  could be  you need to mess with that list.
<Vhozard> so there is no way to add applets to the Ubuntu panel ??
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  check http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<mrcreativity> oh...had no idea. any idea where i can get the list?
<mudtar> Right now, in Ubuntu 11.04 (with Unity), I have to hover over the top menu bar before the menu options appear, overlaying the title. Is there a way to get them to be there all the time, without my mouse hover?
<Dr_Willis> Vhozard:  theres ways to let various applets show up at the top right.. see that url i posted
<Dr_Willis> mudtar:  yes there is - see that url i posted.. :)
<mrcreativity> tyvm
<mudtar> Ah, I missed it Dr_Willis. Can you link me once more?
<Dr_Willis> I find the hidding menus also very ugly
<Dr_Willis> Wantign to tweak unity and do some other things that Ubuntu wont let you do by default? ---> :  check http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Vhozard> thanks Dr_Willis
<mudtar> Thanks, Dr_Willis. :)
<buhman> I'm running the 11.04 livecd and my wireless doesn't work
<teb2> i must add that it is the server only version of the iso
<Dr_Willis> I also have found several apps taht dont play nicely with the global menu. theuy just dont have any menus at all.
<Jessica175> re: netflix:  do you mean that the console connects to the VM via VNC?
<buhman> the interesting thing is that it does work in debian squeeze, but not debian wheezy (which would have more similar packages to natty)
<buhman> how might I go about diagnosing the problem?
<mudtar> Dr_Willis, I find that's true with Chromium. :\
<Dr_Willis> mudtar:  i found it an issue with many of the simpiler programs that came with my lubuntu desktip install also.
<Dr_Willis> plus it just looks sort of Ugly half the time with the title getting overwritten by the menu text  in many cases.
<mudtar> Firefox plays quite nicely, but not Chrome. I'll get around to fixing it someday, but for now I'll use Firefox because of it.
<tyler_d> can someone please pastbin their /etc/init.d/openvpn for me... I am getting a syntax error somewhere in mine?
<Baram> I just updated (10.04 64bit) after being gone for a while (175 updates) and I know a new version of both firefox and chrome were in there, now I cannot type Korean in either (but can in all other programs)
<rob_p> tyler_d: Why did you modify openvpn's init script?
<roasted> Does anybody here have a preference at which point they install Unity 2D over 3D?
<tyler_d> rob_p:  being foolish
<vibhav> <roasted> Can you explain more please?
<roasted> vibhav, I'm just curious at which point (hardware wise) people prefer 2D over 3D
<rob_p> tyler_d: Well, *sometimes* that has to be done for legit reasons.  I was just curious!
<aeon-ltd> roasted: is it slow? use 2D, like lightning? use 3D for more bling :)
<vibhav> <roasted> Nice Hardware = 3d or 2d
<tyler_d> rob_p: I was trying to sort out an upstart issue; however something got borked and of course I saved it right
<rob_p> tyler_d: On one of my server installs, I had to mod mine in order to have some custom preparatory scripts execute just before starting the openvpn process.
<aeon-ltd> roasted: personally i wouldn't use either, i feel that UIs like unity slow things down more
<gare> hi -- ok.  I want to believe the Unity is also for 'power users'.  Does anyone else share my hope / have any comments supportive of this belief?  (I read in press how Unity was not designed for power users.. )
<buhman> is it possible to remove the ugly sidebar and replace the top-left unity button with a more traditional gnome menu?
<mbeierl> there's a unity 3d?  like the compiz cube concept on unity?
<Krishnandu> Hi guys, I can't boot using newest kernel after upgrading to Natty, The screen remains blank. Though I can boot using "Previous Version"
<bazhang> buhman, choose gnome classic at login
<jw_> Any idea if ubuntu will soon release patches to fix unity/other misc bugs?
<rob_p> tyler_d: I see. None of my openvpn installs are recent enough to use upstart so my init scripts won't help you.
<roasted> aeon-ltd, that is definitely not what I asked, but thanks anyway.
<buhman> bazhang: but I kinda like other parts of this interface
<blackbit> gare: I am a power user and like it. Its nead and orderly, and I like it even if I am not a noob
<sipior> gare: if you can use it to launch a terminal, it is fine for "power users". :-)
<buhman> bazhang: I just don't like the lack of a real menu and the sidebar is just too colorful
<bazhang> buhman, there's unity-2d , limited customisation afaik
<aeon-ltd> roasted: sorry, but yeah unity's nice - in eye candy terms anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> jw_:  i imagione we will be getting a steady flow of patches over the next few months. :)
<roasted> aeon-ltd, it's nice all around, if you ask me. As a former hater I'm swallowing my words as I see all of the benefits in usability now that I've used it for a few weeks.
<eekTheCat> Could someone give the value of their errorformat in vim? :set errorformat
<jw_> no customization is really disappointing, that's why I moved to linux. If I wanted to be forced into a style I'll just stick with windows or mac
<tyler_d> rob_p: alternately how would I force re-install?
<jrib> jw_: keep in mind you have a choice in window managers
<buhman> my close, minimize, and maximize buttons are on the wrong side of the windows too
<gare> blackbit: glad to hear it.  Thank you.  I have the keyboard shortcut wallpaper and love the 3 d type layering of workspaces ...  + yes sipior thanks good point.  Ctrl + Alt + T works great!  :)
<mbeierl> is it possible to configure workspace switching in unity to react to mouse events?  For example, I use mouse wheel up/down at the edges to flip the cube face in compiz.
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<buhman> somehow I think ubuntu's probably made the first left-handed window manager
<jw_> yeah I looked at classic, but am concerned that they will force unity in 11.10
<stimpie> eekTheCat: https://gist.github.com/953393
<rob_p> tyler_d: If all else fails, you can --purge remove the package and then reinstall it.  That will replace the init script with a default version.  Just remember to *always* make a backup of the file before you start messing with it.  It's a good habit to get in to.  I forced myself to start doing that over 10 years ago when I first started learning Linux and I still do it now! :)
<buhman> didn't know that was possible
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  ive seen other wms with them on the left over the years. :) not many.. but some
<damiano546> i have a chroot env...i have to create some hard links...my question is: the user that will use the chroot env can follow this hardlink and do some changes at the system? if i create an hardlink to /etc/resolv.conf the user can change it? is better to copy or hardlinks? mi have many chroot ....
<damiano546> someone read my message?^
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  ive seen them up/down on the side also..
<Jessica175> arrgh...  now i'm pissed.  just upgraded? to 11 and it lost my netdrivers along the way!  That machine is hanging above my treadmill, so I always maintain it via VNC.  Now I need to install drivers while walking uphill?!?!  grumbles
<drake_> exit
<buhman> Dr_Willis: what else does that?
<sipior> jw_: they didn't force gnome or kde on you; why would unity be any different? you'll *always* have the option to choose what you want.
<sipior> jw_: it may just be a bit more work...
<mbeierl> Dr_Willis: was that controls factoid meant for me?
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  i recall wmx doing it that way. and some other very minimal wm's
<rob_p> tyler_d: You can purge the current install with, "sudo apt-get --purge remove openvpn" and once it finishes, do, "sudo apt-get install openvpn" and that *should* get you back to default configs, init scripts, etc for openvpn.
<Dr_Willis> buhman:  ive seem WM's with no controls at all. :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<eekTheCat> stimpie, thank you. mine seems to be a bit screwy. trying to figure out if it's an ubuntu issue or something I did. :)
<constl> I've just an ubuntu natty on my network but can't actually ping it from the other pcs using its hostname (ping does work). Any tips?
<tyler_d> rob_p: worked like a charm, tyvm
<rob_p> tyler_d: welcome :)
<mbeierl> does iphone tethering work in Natty?
<mbeierl> sorry - iphone 4 tethering
<jw_> I guess Im just real happy with 10.10 - I liked having all the eye candy which doesnt seem to work well in 11.
<Krishnandu> Guys any idea?? Can't boot with Newest Kernel after upgrading to Natty, the screen goes black and nothing happens after that. After surfing Ubuntu Forums looks like many guys are facing the same problem. So any fix yet??
<sipior> constl: add the machine to /etc/hosts, or whatever local name service you employ.
<vega> mbeierl: at least used to work in maverick, so one would suppose yes..
<multipass_> what do you mean by tethering mbeierl?
<mbeierl> multipass_: where the iphone is used as a cellular modem for the attached os.  over usb
<multipass_> mbeierl, ah ok, not sure on that one. but on my iphone4 i can get root access and transfer music now, so much better chance
<mbeierl> vega: it works with a PPA under maverick.  I have found confirmed bug reports of it not working in natty with no recent progress so was not sure if it was a beta issue or still there
<Logan_> bug 717914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717914 in linux (Ubuntu) "iphone usb internet tethering gives no ip, while bluetooth does" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717914
<eekTheCat> Krishnandu, you probably want to check launchpad for something like that
<Logan_> mbeierl: ^
<josiahjos> hi
<ChangeMod> hi ! is there a way when doing chmod -R to change the mod of hidden files ?
<Logan_> mbeierl: It seems to have broken in Natty.
<mbeierl> Logan_: yep, that's the one. looks like that a big no, thanks!
<vega> mbeierl: ok sorry, i've only used through bluetooth
 * mbeierl cancels upgrade...
<Logan_> mbeierl: I would add yourself to the CC list for that bug so that you can get an e-mail when it's fixed.
<ubuntu-user> hi! whats the best gps software for ubuntu?
<mbeierl> Logan_: doing that now, thanks!
<Logan_> !best | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Logan_> !gps | ubuntu-user
<ubottu> ubuntu-user: Street mapping and GPS navigation software available for Ubuntu includes Navit, MoNav (http://code.google.com/p/monav/), Gosmore (free vector maps from OSM), GpsDrive (GTK, raster maps, free), !GoogleEarth (Qt, proprietary vector maps, proprietary)
<ubuntu-user> im just want to install my ubuntu with gps apps if anyone could suggest
<eekTheCat> every new Ubuntu release seems to have a lot of regressions.
<auToeXeC> Im using ubuntu 10.10. To upgrade to 11.04, How much data I've to download ?
<ubuntu-user> awesome thnx. ya for car navigation :)
<eekTheCat> auToeXeC, depends on what you have installed. it will tell you if you try
<Baram> I just updated (10.04 64bit) after being gone for a while (175 updates) and I know a new version of both firefox and chrome were in there, now I cannot type Korean in either (but can in all other programs)
<eekTheCat> auToeXeC, and give you a chance to abort
<ubuntu-user> one more question. since i like gnome 3.2x most. how long maverick will last?
<auToeXeC> eekTheCat, Okay. I'll try.
<Zahrada> is there a good tool to modify grub for ubuntu?
<eekTheCat> Zahrada, a text editor :-P
<Zahrada> Well, that's the kind I hope to avoid :P
<ggabor_> hi .. Im updated 10.10 to 11.04 and when i choose in the grub ubuntu kernel always only restart the PC. I need sombady help
<JoeA1> hi, I have installed wine on ubuntu, if I open a text file with double click it is opened with notepad instead of gedit :( how to turn that off?
<buhman> what's wrong with my wireless? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=151486
<mudtar> Dr_Willis, I don't want to uninstall Global Menu completely. I just want to make it so that it's set the menu never hides. So that I don't have to bring my cursor up there before the menu shows up. Do you know how to do that?
<buhman> that seems to happen in any recent kernel
<Logan_> !wine | JoeA1
<ubottu> JoeA1: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mudtar> Right now the window title shows constantly, and the menu doesn't come up until my cursor's there.
<Lovre> hi all
<Lovre> i have a raid controller, and two disks in RAID 1 field. How can i make sure that my Ubuntu recognizes this configuration?
<Dbugger> Hello guys
<zhanghao> jiarule
<Dbugger> Great work with natty. Unity is awesome
<eekTheCat> Zahrada, nothing is jumping out at me when I search the repositories. google says a few apps exist, but there don't seem to be official ubuntu packages.
<JoeA1> Logan_: oki
<JoeA1> thx
<yaaar> Lovre: if it's a real hardware raid, ubuntu will just see it as a single scsi disk. if it's fakeraid, hilarity ensues...
<yaaar> Lovre: you know what chipset etc. it is?
<Lovre> yaaar: its a hardware raid, but shouldnt i have a raid driver?
<Lovre> yaaar: yes...
<dios_mio> keyboard layouts broken!! new windows always imputed the active window's layout, no matter what you pick in the preferences
<blink> just upgraded to 11.04, removed unity, and installed gnome again.... my CPU is going to 100% on the compiz process now, how can I get hardware accelerated OpenGL back?
<OerHeks> blink, logout, and change GDM to classic
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what 'installing gnome again' actually installed...
<freakynl> OerHeks: just how old are you with a nick like that?
<aaron_wayne> what is ctrl+alt f7 now? it is no longer the xwindow, it just takes me to a page that says ok?
<OerHeks> me2 Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> aaron_wayne:  try F6 and F8 ive seen X move around
<aaron_wayne> Dr_Willis, yeah, it F8 let me back into the gui, was just curious cause f7 only gives me the screen with ok
<Dr_Willis> aaron_wayne:  its another console but no login/tty progr is running on it.
<yaaar> Lovre: i mean, obviously you have to have a driver for the chipset, regardless of whether it's raid. but that's not an issue. the question is whether it's one of these "fakeraid" controllers that rely on their fancy (windows) driver to use the CPU/memory to make raid happen. that's wholly different from a real hardware card, which does all the raid stuff on its own and just presents the os...
<yaaar> ...with one volume
<Dr_Willis> aaron_wayne:  for whatever reason X moved down 1 #
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<dios_mio> keyboard layouts broken!! new windows always get the active window's layout, no matter what you pick in the options for it
<Abhijit> how can i have official supported latest version of software center on lucid?
<Abhijit> help
<yaaar> Lovre: if you have a fakeraid controller you might as well just use Linux software raid instead. but if you have a hardware controller you can just set it up however you want and linux will just see the volumes automagically
<yuity> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   yuity tatsuya_ larry1 FrankLv lutz_ Kasjopaja Known_problems debsan uW Baskak aaron_wayne moustafa gio_bio zaid_h Fireblasto alvin_ geraudk2000 blink dios_mio bfiller sraue Dbugger Lovre Braiam lifeofguenter rumpe1 tep Maniac` wynemo_ 
<yuity> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   tonyrulez Lego666 constl eekTheCat quake_guy hudnix garyniger squig BiosElement-gOS The_Pugilist bluebomb Squarism Samual-Laptop gyyrog Krishnandu Baram julesw DavidLevin takeshi Necrocyber rsaidan shane4ubuntu buhman PhoenixSTF cmagin
<yuity> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   waldir Jaxxdrew damiano546 kpettit kitche2 sphenxes sanal_madatheth wzssyqa izinucs xmikedavis dolmen v4nelle sss314 jwheare dca Maimster boolean Daniel0108 Lectus choonming acon543 bgoldsmith alexfpms davidcalle b0ot dv310p3r urbis Ju
<yuity> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   thalll ericP bafilius eyd TentacleMonster nekohayo mounir Tuhin marrusl alfa_y_omega_ jamur2 juboba huitailang Frozenball GrowLinux camilovo fez pr0ton jenkinSear danopia_ himcesjf seele0x H4VK awe_ kanneblei awolfson Cerdabr peregrina
<yuity> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   SimonP86 Afrix stavros KillaloT RhinoX Destine rfolco esh3llz solid_liq syslq zniavre_ rooks wainersm jacki1 lamalex RichardJ e-DIO-t nicki aauthor burstfire dexcs ventz ScottR3 joe021 [4-tea-2] walmis magez Kochanka k3strel m00se ResQ
<yuity> [*|NOTICE|*] STARTING JUNE 1ST, FREENODE WILL CHANGE THE WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN #FREENODE AND/OR MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS. THANKYOU [*|NOTICE|*]   No_one_at_ZNC hittt pvh_sa vooze sipior bdamos llua str8jacket ghisen remoteCTRL1 RomD punknroll_ TimeRider flowbee flowbee__ SWFu mansson roentgen_ ayecee kancerman lcb LjL Pumpkin- crash82 achromat dashua tabasko djm_ JediMaster migu
<Braiam> spam?
<Pici> Clearly.
<LjL> yes
<Abhijit> how can i have official supported latest version of software center on lucid?
<Azelphur> starting around 10 years ago, wallops was invented so opers could mass message people without being a phony :P
<Pici> Azelphur: Its not from staff. Please ignore it.
<Azelphur> Pici I know that :P
<Baram> so... can anyone help me figure out why after an update both firefox and chrome refused to allow me to type in Korea?
<moustafa> Abhijit: If you have lucid, and installed all updates, you have the latest version available on Lucid
<takeshi> Guys, which is the gnome's version in ubuntu 11.04?
<Abhijit> moustafa, no my the software center in 110.04 is newest. with new features.
<toggles> takeshi: gnome-about
<bazhang> Abhijit, with the apps available in Natty?
<bazhang> Abhijit, you cannot
<moustafa> Abhijit: If you want the version from Natty, you will need to upgrade to Natty
<takeshi> toggles, well i'm watching what is new in that version..
<Lovre> yaaar: its a fakeraid... how do i use ubuntu raid with this?
<takeshi> right now im using 10.10
<toggles> takeshi: gnome-session --version
<toggles> gnome-session 2.32.1
<Abhijit> bazhang, not the apps. i want the features of the newest software center
<Abhijit> moustafa, ok
<takeshi> THanks
<bazhang> Abhijit, still no
<toggles> takeshi: np
<Abhijit> bazhang, okay! :-(
<giro> is there someone who knows how XFRM works?
<blink> so now that I'm in ubuntu classic, the cpu spike is gone. cool. now can I get it back without ganking CPU time?
<eekTheCat> Ouch, major power regression, I'm definitely not upgrading to natty. http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=15935
<freakynl> giro: wouldn't it be easier to just ask what you actually need to know? Nobody is going to answer such generic q's
<giro> sorry you're right
<zizban> I just installed Unity 2D...nice!
<geraudk2000> hi
<giro> I'd like to know how XFRM (ip xfrm policy\state) check keys, if it does
<giro> checks*
<geraudk2000> please someone can tell me how to keep my olds kernel ?
<silvertip257> Hello, I'm attempting to PXE boot an Ubuntu Live CD (PXE + NFS).  With the boot option "silent" removed, I can see the boot process halt as soon as ALSA is being loaded.
<giro> because I need to add an SA (security association)
<Abhijit> geraudk2000, just dont upgrade to new kernel?
<cal_> geraudk2000: lock it in synaptic
<giro> the outbound SA adding works fine
<geraudk2000> Abhijit: yes
<zizban> I think you'll feel pain, though.
<vesto> hello, i upgraded from maverick to natty and now grub says "error: file not found"  ive tried to repair grub with the livecd i have but it doesnt seem to be working... can anyone help?
<giro> but the inbound SA adding doesn't work
<giro> do you have any idea?
<jatt> vesto: are you installing it on a usb drive?
<vesto> jatt: no, mbr of sda
<elricl> Hello,is anyone else having trouble with the unity pointer behaving strangely
<zizban> define "strengely"
<jef91> So I booted into my Linux box and was getting a pile of read only file system errors, so I rebooted and now I can only get a busybox terminal... I have a second linux install on the box but it is unable to mount the other file system and fsck isn't working "fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda2"
<zizban> or even strangely
<toggles> eekTheCat: new kernel since release
<giro> no one could help me? do I have to be more clear?
<rpk> I just went to open a text file in Geany, and ubuntu dropped out to the startup x shell, sat on "checking batter state" for 10-15 seconds, and then restarted
<vesto> do i need a natty livecd to repair grub2 for natty?  doesnt seem to work following the ubuntu wiki page on grub2 using a lucid livecd
<rpk> battery^^
<devcow> can i restore workspaces on unity? i mean all programs on restart should restored in the workspaces.
<jatt> vesto: you must use the same grub version
<rpk> Is there anything I can do to prevent it from restarting and losing all of my stuff?
<zizban> hows your battery?
<rpk> in the future?
<rpk> battery is fine
<rpk> I'm pretty sure it just happened was on that as checking battery state is the last thing that gets printed during boot
<zizban> hmmm
<dios_mio> keyboard layouts broken!! new windows always get the active window's layout, no matter which option you pick in keyboard layout preferences
<blink> so now that I'm in ubuntu classic, the cpu spike is gone. cool. now can I get it back without ganking CPU time?
<blink> compiz back*
<Dark_Star1> does anyone know how to change the ldap root password please?
<eekTheCat> jeremydei, maybe your hard drive is hosed?
<MoL0ToV> i  just installed squid on ubuntu 11.04, i leaved only the acl:   http_access allow all but i not able to surf the web.
<zizban> My spare laptop is at the low end for Unity so I just use Unity 2D
<zizban> no cpu spikes
<MoL0ToV> someone explain to me where i do the mistake?
<catphish> does anyone know how ubuntu 10.04 handle bonding? i am having a lot of trouble with it
<toggles> eekTheCat: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed]
<Technoviking> what should I file a printing bug againist?
<Defusal_> hi everyone, does anyone know why i would get escaped chars outputted to my console when i use keys such as the arrow keys or tab, using putty client on windows 7 to ubuntu server, strangely enough, when i use something with curses, such as nano, arrow keys work fine, so it must be something about this ubuntu server installation?
<stimpie> Technoviking:  depends on the bug,   but cups is a good guess
<eekTheCat> toggles, it says fix released for "Release Notes" not for Natty itself
<varun> hi friends,i installed a programme called gsimreader in wine,i want to remove that app now,i am unable to do that,how to remove that app from the applications menu
<zizban> varun: in Unity?
<Technoviking> Natty nlonger reconizes my dnssd printer:(
<varun> any one there
<toggles> eekTheCat: yeah, i saw that, sorry, i'm looking for the release notes..
<buhman> what's going on here: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=151493
<tabbernuk> Sorry to bother you, but does anybody know a proper answer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/37843/where-do-i-place-a-file-for-bookmarks-for-all-users ? Ubuntu adds its default bookmarks to Firefox 4, but what mechanism is used ? I checked /etc/firefox/profile/bookmarks.html is definitely not used anymore...
<Defusal_> also, does anyone know how to make ubuntu server display the working directory in console lines, this server installation is only showing $
<warchild> hi @ all
<eekTheCat> toggles, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes#Linux%20kernel
<toggles> eekTheCat: thanks
<Baskak> hi, i have a failure following upgrade to 11.04. http://pastebin.com/L03HTmQB
<researcher123> hi
<researcher123> Is it possible to undelete a recently deleted user account?
<eekTheCat> toggles, So I guess that release notes bug was just a reminder to note the problem "Known Issues" section of the release notes.
<stimpie> Defusal_: modify PS1 in bashrc, see http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/bash-shell-ps1-10-examples-to-make-your-linux-prompt-like-angelina-jolie/
<blip-> name suggestion I just thought of, Rabid Rabbit :)
<stimpie> researcher123: no, unless you have a backup to restore
<cci[RR]us> hi pls help me at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748176
<researcher123> is it possible here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915283
<eekTheCat> blip-, the letter R is a few releases away
<aethelrick> hi all, I've been a linux user for many years and bitter experience early on taught me to only use NVidia graphics cards. I'd like to know, what is the state of support for the Radeon cards these days? is it still miserable or are they on par with NVidia?
<tabbernuk> I noticed that there is also ubiquitous about:config value distribution.canonical.bookmarksProcessed in Firefox 4, but I cannot find out, where the default bookmarks are stored and how they are processed. I'm really digging it, so any hints are welcome if you have no solution...
<Defusal_> thanks stimpie
<toggles> eekTheCat: yeah, seems it's scheduled for the milestone release
<blip-> eekTheCat, ah ok :)
<Defusal_> Does anyone know why i would get escaped chars outputted to my console when i use keys such as the arrow keys or tab, using putty client on windows 7 to ubuntu server, strangely enough, when i use something with curses, such as nano, arrow keys work fine, so i'm guessing it must be something about this ubuntu server installation?
<broot> Anyone feel like helping out? http://pastebin.com/AvjPNzt6
<cci[RR]us> hi pls help me on my grub qn at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748176
<Pici> !here
<ubottu> Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<broot> Oh, thanks Pici. :>
<alanonymous> is anyone else not particularly happy with gnome 3?  or does it just take time to work its way into my heart?
<guampa> i have two simultaneous X sessions, and am switching VTs with ctrl+alt+F[7,8] . If any of the sessions is not accessed for some time it asks me for a password when i switch, is there a way to disable this?
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, I don't have an answer. But I've found that using emacs style navigation works pretty consistently across shells, terminals, and remote connections. ctrl-p, ctrl-n, ctrl-b, ctrl-f
<broot> I'm having problem currently booting into ubuntu -- Error message and general information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602816/
<buhman> I've been having trouble with my wireless card across all distributions; It just doesn't seem to want to "activate"; my card: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=151486 me playing with my card: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=151493
<Defusal_> eekTheCat: i've ssh'd into many ubuntu boxes before just fine in the past, so im almost sure its something about this server
<mhaddog> how to find hp ubuntu server compliant list? with 10.04 or 10.10?
<gare> updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts  with Natty links ...
<rezzy> Hi, could someone assist me with a sound issue? I'm able to hear sound through my speakers (rear green out) but not through my headphones (front green out).
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, what is $TERM when you ssh to that machine
<botcity> sound | rezzy
<botcity> !sound | rezzy
<ubottu> rezzy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Defusal_> eekTheCat: xterm
<broot> I'm having problem currently booting into ubuntu -- Error message and general information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602816/
<pranav> i've seen ubuntu wallpapers, on the right side. they have this attractive system monitoring which includes CPU usage & other. Where can I find tools such to download & make my desktop similar ?
<atlef> !conky | pranav
<k3strel> pranav: likely Conky or GKRellm.
<rezzy> Unfortunately, none of the solutions I have tried seem to work. Switching outputs between speakers/headphones went fine on 10.10, but now I only hear sound through rear green out (I'm on 11.04)
<pranav> atlef: k3strel, thanks :)
<compdoc> green is the normal out. your old system could reconfigure any out to work?
<tamale_> Hello all.. I tried to upgrade from Maverick to Natty and I got the following error towards the end: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 569 package 'shotwell':  duplicate value for `Depends' field E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<tamale_> Now I can't install any packages
<tamale_> help?
<mrfree> hi all
<mrfree> where I can find the ubuntu gdm theme??
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, is that what it is when you ssh to other ubuntu machines?
<mrfree> I'd like to customize it a little bit but I can't find the theme files...
<maco> tamale_: sounds like a bug in the shotwell package. sudo dpkg -P shotwell       <-- try that?
<tamale_> $ sudo dpkg -P shotwell dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 569 package 'shotwell':  duplicate value for `Depends' field
<broot> Anyone care to help? having problems booting into Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602816/
<maxagaz> what tool should I use to set the desktop effects ?
<maxagaz> in natty
<Defusal_> eekTheCat, just logged into another ubuntu machine and its also xterm, yet the arrow and tab keys work perfectly
<compdoc> broot, its not finding the disk. have you change the drives around in the case?
<maxagaz> it's not in appearance anymore
<cci[RR]us> hi pls help me on my grub qn at  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748176
<Defusal_> so it has to be an issue on that specific ubuntu server
<maco> tamale_: could you "gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status" and find shotwell in there and paste its whole section to paste.ubuntu.com and give me te link?
<maxagaz> and the compiz config tool is fucked up
<broot> compdoc: I guess I should've mentioned that it's a laptop with a single harddrive -- so I have no idea how the problem occurred
<buhman> you know what's even cooler about this wireless problem?  Is that both my internal and usb wnic's behave exactly the same
<tamale_> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602824/
<buhman> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=151499
<schelcj> Is there a way to add default desktop icons for all users? /etc/skel is out since these users already have a home directory in afs.
<compdoc> broot, you have a seperate partition for ubuntu?
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, maybe that system is missing terminfo for xterm? ls /lib/terminfo/x/xterm*
<broot> compdock: yes, but it's all on the single harddrive,
<compdoc> broot, boot from a live cd and see if you can find the linux partition
<compdoc> you booted from windows now?
<tamale_> now I'm getting this after running apt-get install -f:  E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<broot> Aye, I'm on my stationary at the moment, but I'm able to access the windows partition. And I'll try with the live CD.
<Defusal_> eekTheCat: /lib/terminfo/x/xterm /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-color /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-mono /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-r6 /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-xfree86 /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-256color /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-debian /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-r5 /lib/terminfo/x/xterm-vt220
<tamale_> should I just format and start over with narwhal ?
<tamale_> I've never once upgraded ubuntu successfully :(
<joeoshawa> i have a problem with the date on my computer the calendar is wrong i cannot set it to the correct date
<compdoc> broot, boot windows and install a program for me
<Defusal_> eekTheCat: im not exactly sure what im looking for, but it appears to have terminfo
<botcity> buhman, what is it your trying to do ? i must off missed your explanation .
<haqduong> joeoshawa: Can you check your time zone is correct?
<broot> compdoc: what program in particular?
<compdoc> broot, install:   http://download.cnet.com/HD-Tune/3000-18512_4-11121758.html
<compdoc> its free
<compdoc> tell me when its running
<joeoshawa> it is saying the 29th is a friday
<buhman> botcity: trying to make my wireless work
<buhman> botcity: the best part is that that usb card seems to work on other computers
<joeoshawa> nvm
<botcity> buhman, have you been through the wireless troubleshoot page?
<buhman> it's that "0: acer-wireless" soft block that seems to be causing all sorts of hell
<buhman> botcity: umm, no, but I guess; which ones?
<botcity> !wifi |  buhman
<ubottu> buhman: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maco> tamale_: imvery confused because i dont see a duplicate depends
<Defusal_> eekTheCat, wow it really kills to use ssh without being able to tab or use arrow keys :(
<Defusal_> so painful
<aethelrick> is anyone using radeon graphics card without hassles these days? (I'm an NVIdia user considering buying a new card, thinking AMD) should I stick to NVidia??
<tamale_> maco: I didn't either
<Guest78019> can anyone suggest me a good python project i cn contribute
<buhman> botcity: that usb wireless card is on the list of supported cards
<arvut> how big should I make the /etc and /boot partitions on a lucid install? I made a 8.1GB / and got a 57GB /home from previous install of maverick
<arvut> less than 1GB?
<Abhijit> Guest78019, feedindicator. please contribute and improve it. crashes a lot.
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, Do the emacs style keybindings work? ctrl-p for up, ctrl-n for down, ctrl-f for right, ctrl-b for left
<Snyperx> Does anyone know why the 11.04 Netbook release is not available for download from the Ubuntu website?
<Snyperx> I tried getting the torrent file and it says it is not on the server...
<iomari> greetings, anyone here use multicd?
<janzert> Snyperx: had that confusion myself, the netbook release is now part of the regular desktop version
<arvut> !ask iomari
<tamale_> Now I'm just getting this error when trying to upgrade: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<Defusal_> eekTheCat: well i dont have emacs installed, in console ctrl-p outputs ^P
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, what is $SHELL on that system?
<iomari> when running multicd, it keeps ignoring ubuntu. every other iso works.
<Defusal_> eekTheCat, /bin/sh
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, that must be your problem
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, on a standard ubuntu system it should be /bin/bash
<botcity> buhman, okay did you troubleshoot it? which card is it ?
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, sh is ancient unix compatibility shell
<Defusal_> eekTheCat, ah, why would it be like this, and more importantly, what do i need to do to install bash?
<martian> How does one disable notification area popups, or perhaps alter their behavior?
<buhman> botcity: my screenshots have hwinfo --wlan for both cards
<Defusal_> i just got my VPS and im not liking its state at all
<maco> Defusal_: bash is efault login shell. its installed y default
<muneeb> hi, can anyone tell me how can i limit file size for  uploads in ftp server (using vsftpd)??
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, odds are it's bash in compatibility mode...
<Defusal_> maco: then how do i enable it by default?
<maco> Defusal_: /bun/sh is dash because its smaller. less overhead than bash on running boot scripts. things go faster
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, what does "dpkg -l bash" say?
<kad_> hey! can someone remind me with the command that i can force it to execute specific parameter ex: run a script base on Time ? thx
<maco> Defusal_:  if you want to make /bin/sh use bash instead of dash, just change the symlink
<buhman> but I have the rt2500usb Linksys USB 54G and an Atheros 9285
<Defusal_> eekTheCat, bash 4.1-2ubuntu3 The GNU Bourne Again SHell
<maco> Defusal_: but be warned it will make things like boot slower because bash is huge
<maco> Defusal_: bash is the default login shell. see /etc/passwd
<buhman> both have kernel modules loaded and both work in kernel 2.6.32 (debian squeeze)
<joe021> is possible to generate a key pair for ssh without prompting the user for info?
<Defusal_> maco, maybe not the best idea for a VPS, how much bigger we talking?
<buhman> it seems like there must have been some regression
<Defusal_> maco, its not the default login shell on this server
<Defusal_> im ssh'ing to a VPS, and its using dash
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, So it's installed. Changing a symlink manually like maco suggested is not the right way to change shells
<maco> Defusal_: hm then sounds like your vps provider futsed with /etc/passwd O_o -- change that back
<buhman> botcity: I'm also browsing through these guides and they seem mostly completely irrelevant
<maco> eekTheCat: thats the way if you want to change /bin/sh's behaviour. but if you want to change login shells, then /etc/passwd
<Defusal_> err
<Defusal_> i was given a default password, which i had to change on first login, then it kicked me out and made me login again
<jnlsnl_> anyone have experience installing postfix ?
<Defusal_> ever since its been using this shell
<Defusal_> eekTheCat: what is the correct way to change it then?
<mikeshultz> Any good resources on using Ubuntu clients in a samba/NT environment(filesharing and auth)?  Preferably something for large environments(users won't be using smbmount).
<botcity> buhman, are you on natty?
<spacebug-> the little resize triangle at buttom right corner or all windows, is it possible to get that totally transparent? or maybe not have it at all? or outside the window?
<wizworks> Does anyone know how to stop the annoying screen blanking?  I have tried disabling and even removing gnome-screensaver
<buhman> botcity: my screenshots would suggest so; yes
<Pici> Defusal_: via chsh or editing /etc/passwd directly.  I suggest the former.
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, usermod -s /bin/bash Defusal_
<eekTheCat> Defusal_, by Defusal_ i mean whatever your username is :)
<buhman> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602834/
<Defusal_> eekTheCat, thanks
<maco> i always forget about usermod...
<Defusal_> :)
<eekTheCat> maco, it's slightly safer that mucking about /etc/passwd :)
<b0ot> Should a sip ata showup with debug ccsip all?
<pestilence> is there any way to extract the list of installed packages from a old installation without booting it?
<buhman> botcity: whenever I try to do anything with either interface I'm told "network is down"
<GeneralAntilles> Are there any good troubleshooting guides for wake-from-sleep failures? I've got an x220 and an IdeaPad S10-3t which both refuse to wake from sleep about 2/3rds of the time with 11.04.
<buhman> what that actually means I'm clueless
<tamale_> Now I'm just getting this error when trying to upgrade: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<buhman> botcity: and I'm currently at a loss on how to find more useful information
<maco> pestilence: chroot in & dpkg --get-selections > file
<miceiken> "Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110426)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter.", this pops up while installing the base system, but that CD is the one I am running.
<pestilence> maco: good idea
<pestilence> thanks
<broot> I'm going to use the LiveCD to boot into Ubuntu 10.10, do I actually need the 10.10 CD, or will a new 11.04 work as well?
<buhman> botcity: on why two supposedly supported cards both aren't working because of what looks like some kind of system-wide soft block
<wizworks> Does anyone know how to stop the annoying screen blanking?  I have tried disabling and even removing gnome-screensaver
<botcity> buhman, which laptop is it?
<buhman> botcity: I'd also be willing to wager that if I grabbed ubuntu 10.04 or something to that effect, it'd probably work
<buhman> botcity: Acer One 721-3574
<buhman> botcity: only two distributions have worked so far: debian squeeze, and some chromium nightly build
<eekTheCat> wizworks, don't know, but it's probably acpi related..
<buhman> botcity: opensuse 11.4 failed, debian wheezy failed, fedora 10 failed, and ubuntu 11.04 fails
<eekTheCat> wizworks, someting in /etc/acpi maybe?
<mbeierl> broot: I don't understand the question.  Do you mean you have 10.10 installed on a hard drive and you want to use the 11.04 live CD as the boot loader?
<pestilence> maco: complication...the old filesystem is mounted read-only (not by choice).  where do i dump the selections?
<wizworks> eekTheCat: I have a ubuntu 10.4 box running MythTV...   as long as the box is active the screen stays on.  When it becomes idle after a few minutes, the blanking starts.
<botcity> buhman, what is the output of   lspci | grep -i wireless
<wizworks> eekTheCat:  I'll check that file and see if I find something...   but I disabled acpi too.
<maco> pestilence: flash drive?
<insanity99> hey guys, what do you guys think of unity? i cant seem to get it, seems to be no order, just a load of random programs listed
<maco> pestilence: or just somewhere on the live filesystem for now, then ftp it somewhere or pastebin it
<pestilence> maco: well i could save it to the running system if not for the chroot
<maco> pestilence: oh...once you're chrooted you cant get to running...right... can you mount a flash drive inside the chroot?
<mbeierl> broot: then, yes it will work
<Baskak> hi, i have a failure following upgrade to 11.04. http://pastebin.com/L03HTmQB
<Baskak> hello? :)
<broot> mbeierl: thank you. :)
<maco> pestilence: or does "pastebinit" happen to be one of the things installed on there? in which case, pipe to that?
<LibreMan> hello, does anybody know whether I can use apt-cacher for ubuntu and debian at the same time?
<maco> pestilence: possibly the chroot might have a writable /tmp?
<LibreMan> is it possible that two packages would have the same name but different concent?
<pestilence> maco: afraid not.  i'll try flash drive and /tmp
<maco> pestilence: yes
<mbeierl> broot: the boot loader is actually completely independent of the release itself and can be mixed and matched
<maco> pestilence: whoops
<maco> LibreMan: yes, debian and ubuntu packages differ
<buhman> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602836/
<LibreMan> maco: but the ubuntu ones should have "ubundu"appended if they are different no?
<Laggg> i did a boo-boo
<Laggg> in a terminal i typed in 'unity --reset'
<Laggg> and im on 11.04 classic mode
<Laggg> and now it just looks like 11.04 again :P
<mun_> hi
<Laggg> how do i get back to classic mode?
<buhman> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602837/
<mun_> when i indent a python file using tab, it moves in by quite a few spaces. how do i lower the number of spaces?
<LibreMan> maco: I mean I know they're different ... the issue is whether they have the same name and are different because in that case they're going to overwrite each other .... if they are named differently then there is no problem
<miceiken> Does anyone know? I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch, and all of the sudden when I'm at Install the base system, this error pops up (at about 90%) "Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110426)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter.". But that's the CD it's booting from
<maco> LibreMan: names are teh same. versions are different. so if you mean filename, then different
<nanog> i have a machine that when I ssh into it and log in, it doesn't return me to the shell's prompt
<LibreMan> maco: yeah, filename ... so they can coexist in the same directory, yup?
<thien> how to change Download,Music,Picture... location?
<Laggg> miceiken, do as told?
<Baskak> anybody? :)
<maco> LibreMan: yeah
<miceiken> Laggg
<nanog> just sits there... All I did was add ipv6.disable=1 to my kernel line and rebooted?
<nanog> any ideas?
<LibreMan> maco: thanks
<miceiken> but it's already in the cdrom
<Laggg> press enter
<miceiken> I did
<miceiken> nothing happens
<miceiken> error pops up again
<Laggg> nothing? aw
<Laggg> weird
<Laggg> did you try open/close
<Laggg> enter
<pindropper> I have ubuntu lucid lynx installed. yesterday i switched off and on some plugins in compiz, and now sometimes when i maximize certain windows, i get logged off randomly, and am sent to the login screen. I tried switching off all the plugins in compiz and still the problem persists. what should i do?
<buhman> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602842/
<buhman> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602844/
<jackmcbarn> is ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test the best way to get gcc 4.6 in natty?
<buhman> botcity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602845/
<Laggg> how do i quit unity?
<Laggg> i want classic mode back
<Pici> !classic | Laggg
<ubottu> Laggg: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<phibxr> Laggg, log out and select... nevermind. ubottu knows everything. :P
<buhman> ubottu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602845/
<Laggg> im in that mode already
<mrfree> what the hell... where I can find the gdm ubuntu theme files?? I'm getting crazy...
<Laggg> and then i typed unity --reset
<Laggg> and i cant get back to classic
<Laggg> how do i kill unity?
<buhman> !fixmywireless | ubottu
<pindropper> Laggg: try sudo pkill unity
<Baskak> any ideas?
<buhman> pindropper: that worked :P
<insanity99> hey guys, i got ubuntu 11.04 but now i lost the sensors thing on top panel that told me the temps
<Roasted> Is it possible to rearrange Unity icons in 2D land?
<buhman> pindropper: shut him down real fast
<pindropper> buhman: :)
<patrunjel> Hi guys, i hate the new Ubuntu and I want my 10.10 back (completely remove 11.04), cand someone please help me out? :)
<sahil> hello guys
<Pici> patrunjel: reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> patrunjel: you will need to reinstall
<stimpie> insanity99: the gnome applets are not supported anymore. they are replaced with indicators. Maybe some sensors indicators is created, maybe not
<dd214> what is a good app to play BlueRay "EVO" files?
<patrunjel> Pici, ActionParsnip this is the only solution?... :-<
<Laggg> still not working
<Laggg> that pkill unity didnt work
<sahil> i am suffering this error frrom synaptic
<sahil> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<sahil> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<sahil> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<sahil> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> sahil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pindropper> Laggg: what did it say?
<Laggg> it got me some of my old window decorations back
<Laggg> nothing
<ActionParsnip> sahil: can you give a pastebin of the error so we can read it all
<Pici> patrunjel: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Laggg> laggg@se7en ~ $ compiz --replace
<Laggg> Backend     : gconf
<insanity99> stimpie, ah right, how do i know if there is any made?
<Laggg> Integration : true
<sahil> pastebin?
<Laggg> Profile     : default
<Laggg> Adding plugins
<FloodBot1> Laggg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Laggg> Initializing core options...done
<thien> help me, how to mount /dev/sda6 to /media/ automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Laggg: pres ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<daxroc> I'm having problems with nvidia driver, conf http://pastebin.ca/2053509 and xorg errors and warnings http://pastebin.ca/2053510 . The problem I have is that one of two monitors connected has a resoulution of 640x480 and other is fine, I've tried different metamodes. has any one a possible solution or advice.
<buhman> Laggg: metacity --replace
<Laggg> that worked^^
<buhman> Laggg: of course it did
<stimpie> insanity99: google? or http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators
<miceiken> Laggg: still not working
<Laggg> miceiken, idk what to tell you
<Laggg> reboot? try mounting the disc?
<Laggg> idk
<sahil> guys help me m suffering 4m this
<sahil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602851/
<pindropper> thien: put a func in your .bashrc
<ryankirkman> In 11.04, where is the xorg.conf file located (I need to apply this fix to my xorg.conf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515079#post9494941)
<venik> I am having problems with SAMBA on 11.04
<thien>  pindropper: how to do?
<venik> share do not appear
<sahil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602851/
<daxroc> ryankirkman: there is none by default , but it should be put in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Chipzzz> sahil: is that a new install?
<pindropper> thien: sorry, that wont work. i dint realise you wanted to do so automatically, presumably at startup. try http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<ryankirkman> daxroc: Is there a sample file I can copy?
<sahil> no...i hav upgraded 4m ubuntu beta 2
<sahil> (natty)
<Pici> thien: /etc/fstab would be the proper place to put a drive that you wanted mounted at boot.
<daxroc> ryankirkman: not really as it depends on your graphic card(s),
<pindropper> pici: oh cool. dint know that
<thien> pici, pindropper: thanks
<Pici> !fstab | thien This may be of some help
<ubottu> thien This may be of some help: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<miceiken> Does anyone know? I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch, and all of the sudden when I'm at Install the base system, this error pops up (at about 90%) "Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110426)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter.". But that's the CD currently in the ROM
<sahil> synaptic error
<sahil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602851/
<sahil> can anybody help?
<ayecee> miceiken: could be bad disk?
<miceiken> bad disk? the cd?
<miceiken> I tried two
<ayecee> miceiken: yes
<Baskak> help needed
<ayecee> then bad image, maybe.
<miceiken> weird tho, since i got this far
<botcity> buhman, http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-773152%5D-%5Bnew%5D-not-working-wifi-ubuntu-11-04-a-144523/
<miceiken> well
<miceiken> I'll ty
<ayecee> miceiken: when you start up the cd, there's a "media test" option, right? run that, see what it says.
<platius> cannot seem to figure out 'printer Not published See server setings" in natty
<sahil> ayecee can ya help me...
<ryankirkman> daxroc: All I want to do is apply this fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1515079#post9494941
<ayecee> sahil: try running apt-get update again
<elb0w> If Im getting a black screen booting ubuntu 10.10 arent there some commands I can add?
<elb0w> like noacpi or something
<ryankirkman> daxroc: Could I just add in the line in question?
<TheRedOctober> Anyone noticing high swap usage on a rather vanillia 11.04 desktop install?
<ryankirkman> TheRedOctober: Not at all
<ayecee> TheRedOctober: you are, I guess.
<ryankirkman> TheRedOctober: How much RAM do you have?
<TheRedOctober> ryankirkman: 3gb
<Chipzzz> elb0w: you could try booting to the recovery console & then the failsafe video
<ryankirkman> TheRedOctober: That
<sahil> ayecee not working...
<ryankirkman> TheRedOctober: That's a lot of RAM to exhaust
<sahil> ran ...after dat too cant open syanptic
<TheRedOctober> ryankirkman: I guess I just have too many browsertabs open, however I have 700mb swap usage (and 900mb cached)...zuper swappy
<jatt> TheRedOctober: I have 2gb and rarely the swap is used
<ayecee> sahil: I don't understand what you mean.
<sipior> TheRedOctober: does iostat show substantial load on the swap partition?
<ryankirkman> TheRedOctober: If the problem is too many browser tabs, try browsing with lynx :D
<sahil> still i am unable to open synaptic.its showing same erroe
<sahil> error
<ayecee> sahil: i'm out of ideas.
<coz_> sahil,  sorry I didnt see your intial post,, what is the error?
<quiescens> sipior: that's not technically right, load on the swap partition can by the system swapping things out, even if it never gets swapped back in, what you need to look at is things like pagefaults which is how often a process is requesting data which had to be read from the swap system
<thevishy> is Wing available in Ubuntu ? Python IDE
<buhman> botcity: thoroughly interesting...
<thevishy> Python IDE Wing is what I am looking for ......can I install via apt
<sahil> ayecee http://paste.ubuntu.com/602859/
<miceiken> ayecee
<sipior> quiescens: that's why iostat lists block read and blocks written.
<Baskak> hi, i have a failure following upgrade to 11.04: http://pastebin.com/L03HTmQB help needed
<miceiken> it says it's valid ayecee
<buhman> botcity: OH MY GOD!
<daxroc> ryankirkman: not really
<TheRedOctober> sipior: not now, iowait is 1% as well.  this machine is rather chill, just sits at work for irc, personal email, ssh home.  it is just peculiar to see swap fill up like that.
<Pici> thevishy: I was under the impression that wing IDE was commercial, you'll likely need to check their website.
<sipior> quiescens: i'm looking to see if most of the swap is going to memory reservations, or is actually being used for data.
<coz_> sahil,  I have gotten this error myself ,, apparenlty those servers are down ,, or intermitently down... and you say synaptic doesnt open?
<sahil> ayecee the initial error was http://paste.ubuntu.com/602851/
<ayecee> miceiken: i see. that rules out that theory then.
<thevishy> It has a personal edition too \
<coz_> sahil,    open a terminal     gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<sipior> TheRedOctober: if the machine is performing fine, i wouldn't worry about it :-)
<quiescens> sipior: well i guess both ways answer that question, if its just allocations that are never used then there will be no i/o for it nor will there be any pagefaults
<sipior> quiescens: that was my point, yes.
<adssdsdads> hi
<buhman> botcity: http://imagebin.org/151505
<sahil> ayecee ya after dat?it opened the software sources.do i need to disselect somthing?
<buhman> botcity: your google-fu is strong
<buhman> botcity: this acer_wmi needs to be removed from all the distributions
<buhman> I need to open up bug reports everywhere that it should be blacklisted
<insanity99> is there anything to display cpu temp yet on ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> buhman: log a bug
<coz_> sahil,    disable all of the ppa's you have  under the second tab,, by the way you are talking to  coz_   not ayecee   :)
<coz_> sahil,  or maybe you are speaking with both
<Chipzzz> insanity99: doesn't it have the sensors applet?
<sahil> of coz am sory didnt notice dat u r the 1 helping
<coz_> sahil,   after uncheckint ALL  of the PPA's in that list   close that dialog... reopen synaptic,, hit the reload button
<buhman> ActionParsnip: how is this done in ubuntu?
<gh0st> Morning
<insanity99> the panels are gone now
<insanity99> i need to know my temp all the time
<coz_> sahil,  once you have done that,, hit the   "Mark all upgrades"  button
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sahil> coz still it the same error...wait i double check ur procedure
<Chipzzz> *groans* Glad I stuck with 10.10... How about screenlets? does it run them?
<coz_> sahil,  if something is to be upgraded,,, then hit the "Apply" button
<nnnnnnnwerwer> hi
<nnnnnnnwerwer> help please
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: why not boot to gnome classic
<Pici> !ask | nnnnnnnwerwer
<ubottu> nnnnnnnwerwer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nnnnnnnwerwer> cant launch sw center in 11.04
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: That's a good idea as well
<ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: can you give the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; sudo apt-get update
<sahil>  coz_ still it the same error...wait i double check ur procedure
<insanity99> some reason xsensors only shows one core since updating?
<ActionParsnip> Chipzzz: I find a lot of people saying "boohoo i'll use maverick" when gnome classic is the SAME as merick desktop...
<coz_> sahil,   now,,, for the PPA's  ,, go to synaptic  Settings / repositories... second tab again,,, tick ONLY one ppa  at a time,,, Reload,,, Mark all upgrades,,,Apply,,, if it spits out the same error,, go back into  repostories and un tick that particular  PPA
<ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: use http://pastebin.com
<gpetrakis> Why there is no Unity in 11.04 LiveCD?
<coz_> gpetrakis,   I bet you have an nvidia card...yes?
<ActionParsnip> gpetrakis: there is if the default drivers give you 3d accelleration
<Chipzzz> ActionParsnip: Thanks for that... I'll consider it
<sahil> coz_ the dialog box is now not opening
<broot> Does anyone know the location of the Ubuntu desktop, origining from [xx GB Filesystem]? Or is that not how it works?
<gpetrakis> coz_: yes
<coz_> sahil,   under  Settings / Repositories?
<ActionParsnip> gpetrakis: if you need proprietary drivers, install then then restart x
<nnnnnnnwerwer> cant launch sw center in 11.04  ???
<sahil> gksu synapticksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<sahil> this is not working
<ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: if you giove the output of the command I gave, we can advise
<coz_> gpetrakis,  that's why,,, you have to install the system onto the hard drive first then install the nvidia driver,, then  restart
<ActionParsnip> coz_: you can install prop drivers in livecd ;)
<pentos> shi folks
<nnnnnnnwerwer> please retype command
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  ah very very cool..even nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> 17:14 < ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: can you give the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> 17:14 < ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: can you give the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> 17:14 < ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: can you give the output of:  cat /etc/lsb-release; sudo apt-get update
<RussellAlan> is there a way to align windows left and right with a key combo like windows 7
<pentos> just upgraded to 11.04 and following a reboot cant get in at all....help
<sahil> coz_m just restarting the system lets c if it helps...will be back again
<gpetrakis> coz_: Thanks. Still in 10.10. I 'll upgrade after 2 weeks or so.
<coz_> sahil,   did you untick ALL of the ppa's before?
<ActionParsnip> RussellAlan: the "aero snap" feature is enabled by default as  far as I remember
<nnnnnnnwerwer> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<nnnnnnnwerwer> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.04
<nnnnnnnwerwer> DISTRIB_CODENAME=natty
<nnnnnnnwerwer> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.04"
<miceiken> Does anyone know? I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch, and all of the sudden when I'm at Install the base system, this error pops up (at about 90%) "Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110426)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter.". But that's the CD currently in the ROM - I have verified the contents of the disk and they are
<miceiken> valid.
<FloodBot1> nnnnnnnwerwer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> pentos: can you expand on "get in"
<coz_> gpetrakis,  that is a better time,, too many glitches right now
<tatzenblogde> hello! is there a way to view a log files with all "sudo" and "gtksudo" calls?
<Toph> Russell``,,, have you tried logging into Ubuntu Classic?
<ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: use http://pastebin.com
<sahil> coz_ yes...all ppa's
<sahil> reloded after that
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<miceiken> no
<nnnnnnnwerwer> dude whtas that ?
<coz_> sahil_,   ok  close out of synaptic,,,  open a terminal,,,,    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adssdsdads> hi
<pentos> hi Actionpasnip
<nnnnnnnwerwer> pastebin
<nnnnnnnwerwer> ?
<adssdsdads> i dont like unity
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: I downloaded it twice, ran 2 seperate disks
<sipior> tatzenblogde: yes, they should show up in /var/log/auth.log.
<pentos> is there a way to cht 1-1 as this is a little confusing?
<insanity99> some reason xsensors only shows one core since updating?
<catphish> what is the best way to make ubuntu server use the mose recent kernel? i notice it is using a fairly old one compared with what is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: run: sudo apt-get update     then copy the output and visit the site and upload the text, it will make the page change and you can copy / paste the url here
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: doesn't answer the question, did you MD5 test the ISO?
<gpetrakis> adssdsdads: That's because you 're not used to it yet.
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: no, I don't know how I do that
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | miceiken
<pentos> i cant get in to the system at all -= this is a nother pc
<ubottu> miceiken: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rapeman> I'd like to  interject, ubottu. What you're referring to as "Linux" is, in fact, GNU/Linux.
<Bunbury> I have a no permission erro for ~/.ICEauthority after installing gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 anyone can help?
<sipior> rapeman: go away.
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: boot to root recovery mode and chown the file back to your user
<pentos> on booting I just get a small white rectablge in the centre, with occasioanally loving bizarre characters
<coz_> rapeman,   just for info    ubottu is a bot  not a real person :)
<pentos> moving bizarre characters LOL
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | rapeman
<ubottu> rapeman: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pentos> as in text
<coz_> sahil,   still here?
<sipior> coz_: rapeman is likely also a bot (the gnu/linux thing shows up fairly often here, with precisely the same formulation).
<rapeman> I'd like to interject, sipior. What you're referring to as "Linux" is, in fact, GNU/Linux.
<sipior> see?
<coz_> ah
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: They are the same.
<coz_> sahil,   did that work?
<tatzenblogde> thanks sipior - thats what i wanted :D
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: ok and are you using CD or USB?
<pentos> It wont even boot into previous installs
<Bunbury> permission is already -rw-------
<pentos> same issue
<sipior> the funny thing is that i actually called it gnu/linux...
<nnnnnnnwerwer> please retype commandIgn http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<Bunbury> permission is already -rw-------  user user
<nnnnnnnwerwer> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
<nnnnnnnwerwer> Ign http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates InRelease
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: is it owned by your username though?
<nnnnnnnwerwer> Get:1 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg [197 B]
<nnnnnnnwerwer> Hit http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg
<FloodBot1> nnnnnnnwerwer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nnnnnnnwerwer> Get:2 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release.gpg [198 B]
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: CD
<ActionParsnip> nnnnnnnwerwer: pastebin the error as I said please
<coz_> sahil,   also ,, and for everyone else,,, when speaking to someone in particular    type the first 2 or 3  letters of their name,, hit Tab key to complete it  ,, this way that person will be alerted on their end
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: does it have anything to do with the drive im installing it to?
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: did you burn the CD as SLOWLY as possible?#
<coz_> sahil,    so did that  terminal command work?
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: no, default speed i take it
<sahil> coz_, no
<insanity99> ?
<pentos> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<coz_> sahil,  ok open a terminal again
<sahil> Reading package lists... Error!
<sahil> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<sahil> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<sahil> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: when the CD starts to boot and you see the keyboard and stickman, press SPACE and test the CD for defects, also test the RAM
<FloodBot1> sahil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> sahil,   copy and paste t his next command into it
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip:  -rw------- user user
<coz_> sahil,     sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin
<coz_> restart synaptic
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: I've checked the CD for defects, it says it's valid
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: then you have wrire and read access
<coz_> sahil,   sorry that's wrong
<elb0w> I've installed ubuntu on a machine that runs a nvidia card and drivers arent there by default. I changed to ro nomodeset single and booted into netshell and installed Nvidia drivers. When I try to reboot now I just go into power saving mode. Any ideas?
<coz_> sahil,    sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin       then    sudo mv /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: boot to root recovery mode and run: nvidia-xconfig; reboot
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip:  so how do I solve it, I cant boot into gnome
<miceiken> 0,
<coz_> sahil,  then  try to reopen synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: can you log on as another user?
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip: that is the only user I created from a fresh install
<sahil> coz_, mv: missing destination file operand after `/var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin'
<sahil> Try `mv --help' for more information
<coz_> sahil,  sorry my mistake
<broot> I'm currently on a LiveCD, due to my regular Ubuntu partition not working -- how would I go ahead and *fix* the regular one now?
<vooze> Anyone who can run Radio Tray on Natty??
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: drop to root recovery console and make a fresh user
<S-M-Gl> Can someone explain what is the benefit of running a program in Daemon?
<IdleOne> !pastebin > nnnnweerer
<ubottu> nnnnweerer, please see my private message
<coz_> sahil,
<coz_> sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /home/yourname/Desktop       the   "yourname"  is your account name
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip: k
<sahil> coz_, nevermind coz_  atleast u are trying to share my headache
<rumpe1> !daemon
<nnnnweerer> http://pastebin.com/BSYQjbLW
<thien> when i mount /dev/sda6, unity bar show it's shortcut, can i hide it?
<coz_> sahil,   then
<coz_> sudo mv /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin  /home/yourname/Desktop
<pentos> just upgraded to 11.04 and following a reboot cant get in at all....help
<joH28> Guys, hello! Does anybody know if Wubi will not conflict with GRUB2? I have Meerkat installed but I'd like to try Natty on Wubi install. I also have it on VBox, but would like to see the difference on Wubi.
<nnnnweerer> actionparsnip check the pase
<sahil> coz_, urname=computername or account name?
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: that's exactly what I wanted.
<nnnnweerer> ok
<coz_> sahil,  yes your account name
<nnnnweerer> cool
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: that ppa is no longer around
<broot> I'm currently on a LiveCD, due to my regular Ubuntu partition not working -- how would I go ahead and *fix* the regular one now?
<nnnnweerer> what to do then ?????
<coz_> broot,   not working in what manner.. it doesnt boot?
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: that shouldn't stop it running though. If you run:  sudo apt-get -y upgrade     is it ok?
<pentos> It started off as an issue with evolution, following the upgrade to 11.04
<broot> coz_: Correct. :) It actually doesn't find the harddrive. http://paste.ubuntu.com/602816/ in particular.
<nnnnweerer> action: it was working till yesterday now nt lanuching
<thummper> Hi, does anyone know if i can remove workspaces? i find them kind of annoying :3
<sahil> coz_, mv: cannot move `/var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin' to `/home/yourname/Desktop': No such file or directory
<nnnnweerer> 0 upgarded
<pentos>  I tried to open evolution but it appeared to hang when trying to retrieve files ie went greyed out..
<sahil> coz_, my bad wait
<coz_> sahil,    'yourname"  is the name that you use on the system...  not "yourname"  but the actual name ... on my system it is   cosimo321
<joH28> Anybody has installed Natty on Wubi while dual-booted to  Windows and Ubuntu Meerkat/Lynx? Will it not conflict with GRUB2?
<pentos> I rebooted a couple of tuimes but the same problem persisted.
<smitpatel24> I am unable to change pointer in 11.04 can anyone help me with this?
<coz_> smitpatel24,   do you have compiz running as well?
<smitpatel24> @coz_ yes
<mgaunard> if I write some code in /etc/init.d/networking, sudo service networking start doesn't seem to execute it
<pentos>  In the end, on reboot I seletd start with prompt and opp[ted for "repair broken files"...
<mgaunard> how do you customize upstart scripts?
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: ok try software centre
<sahil> coz_, done there is now two files in my desktop now
<coz_> smitpatel24,  ok open a terminal       sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme   choose the number of the theme you want  then hit enter    restart x  or reboot and it should be fine
<pentos>  And ever since then all I get at boot is a small white rectangle with starge text objects
<Krishnandu> Guys any solution to the most known problem of black screen on boot after upgrading??
<elb0w> ActionParsnip, that didnt work
<coz_> sahil,   ok cool... now reopen  synaptic package manager
<nnnnweerer> that is what i am unable to launch
<nnnnweerer> wheni click on it ni respocse
<coz_> sahil,   hit the RELOAD  button then the  Mark all upgrades   button
<Chipzzz> thummper: right click on them in the lower right corner, select preferences & select how many you want (evidently 1)
<pentos> Krishnandu: I may hava  similar prob
<nnnnweerer> sorry for the typo
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: try adding the boot option: nomodeset
<elb0w> ActionParsnip, should it be there by default?
<sahil> coz_, *sigh* still same
<elb0w> I mean change the default*
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: running a memtest now, what happens if there are errors?
<Krishnandu> I've NVIDIA card, and when I go to Additional Drivers it says It's activated but not in use...why so?? And what's being use if NVIDIA Driver is not getting used??
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: run it from terminal with:  gksudo software-center     does it work?
<coz_> sahil,   ooo... then I am puzzled
<Krishnandu> pentos, Yup, I found many in ubuntuforums, but no one has solution to this...
<thummper> Chipzzz: will that work for 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: bad: http://billy-oneal.com/forums/memTest/memtestFail.png
<coz_> sahil,   try a reboot of the system.. and try synaptic again,or,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arvut> what is the size of a standard parameter for a ext4 filesystem and is it a good idea to change it? (I'm partitioning a disk for installation atm, using 4.1GB)
<jwmto> I'm having a natty screen problem: when I switch between applications the application I switch too appears frozen until I stimulate it somehow like rolling up the window and rolling it back down.  Any ideas?  A compiz problem?
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: good: http://www.playtool.com/pages/memtest/memtest86.jpg
<nnnnweerer> nah man no response
<pentos> Krishnandu: is thee a roll back option ?
<jwmto> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help the other day with my sound problem: all is well now
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: sure, but what do I do if it's errornous
<Chipzzz> thummper: I don't know... I haven't upgraded but I would expect that it would
<coz_> sahil,   those 2 files on the desktop can be deleted
<tsrk> How do I add kernel parameters?
<sahil> coz_,  btw wats the problem?broken package?messed up settings?
<mordof> looking for the link to show reinstalling Grub 2 on a new partition. the whole chroot then mount to /dev, bind mounting folders, etc
<mordof> anyone know where that is?
<coz_> sahil,  not sure ,, the error points to one of the PPA  links you have
<thummper> Chipzzz: if i right click the Workspace Switcher i don't get anything
<Krishnandu> pentos, Nope, uninstall option is there, though I'm not very much into it, the main concern is, it doesn't boot with the newest kernel, Black Screen...
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip: created a new user and tried login to gnome get the same error
<coz_> sahil,    not sure what it is for ,, however,, what we did ,, especially the  disabling of the PPA's  should have remedied this
<sahil> all these may  hav  hapened after hot restart
<Krishnandu> pentos, But boots fine with the Previous Kernel(Last kernel of maverick update)
<Chipzzz> sahil: it sounds like there might be something wrong with the repository
<broot> When I'm going to run "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/repair", should the sdax be of my regular partition, or the one I'm currently on?
<mindkeep> hello, using 11.04 Unity, is there anything that parallels an application dock? I feel like there is no visible notifications for things like pidgin and thunderbird
<pentos> Krishnandu: so maybe boot from a disk and do a fresh install?
<coz_> sahil, `  do a complete shutdown,,, then restart the system
<sahil> what if i clear  the lib folder?
<Chipzzz> thummper: does 11.04 have a configuration editor?
<coz_> sahil,  the lib folder?  I dont think you want to do that
<Distress> Why is my firefox plugin container using 470 mb of memory? I only have adblock plus installed atm
<constl> How can you activate proprietary drivers for graphics cards? On the "additional drivers" i can see that ubuntu recommends one but it's not actually activated
<thummper> Chipzzz: I have no idea, I’ve only just got Ubuntu.
<kbrosnan> Distress: plugin container is not extensions, it is stuff like Adobe Flash
<constl> or actually it is "activated but not currenlty in use"
<Distress> ah, that explains it
<Krishnandu> pentos, I don't think so, it's my primary OS, and I don't want to loose all the data...
<Krishnandu> I'm using it since Lucid
<jwmto> Anyone experiencing screen freezes in Natty that can be unfrozen by rolling the window up and down?
<sahil> oh yes my bad...lib/apt list.if i clear the list folder then?
<Chipzzz> thummper: it would be in Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<pentos> Krishnandu: me too. so what's the fix? any idea?
<nnnnweerer> cant launch software center in natty 11.04 ???????????/
<Krishnandu> pentos, Nope, lets wait...as we are traveling in the same boat.!! :)
<Krishnandu> pentos, Lauchpad already has many reports regarding this, lets see what happens...if they can fix it up...
<sahil> coz_, can i backup the list folder nd delate the unoffical source files?
<coz_> sahil,   well ,, you can if you have the default sources list ,, yes,
<Bunbury> Im getting cant update ~/.ICEauthority with fresh install and new user any help?
<pentos> Krishnandu: i hope its soon - i got a lot to do
<speedy|2> Question: Can the Sidebar in Natty be resized instead of taking up the whole left side of screen? However I did resize the icons and such as i have found that
<insanity99> i think i like unity now, the keyboard shortcuts are great
<thummper> Chipzzz: where can i find the Application folder? there’s just a search thingy now
<sahil> coz_, any code for that? :)
<coz_> sahil,   you can generate the list from here  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<mindkeep> insanity99: assuming that you know them, as a new user it's maddening
<speedy|2> compiz does not play well in natty on some things
<Krishnandu> pentos, Same here...!! Wish they fix it soon, but I strongly think it's not a general bug, and has something to do with NVIDIA Cards, and as far I know they have modified the Graphics thing, and something is creating this problem. As all of us are able to boot using previous kernel
<Laggg> my ubuntu is fuct up
<coz_> sahil,   then copy that downloaded list to the sources.list on your system after deleting the original entries
<Bunbury> anyone running gnome 3 on natty?
<Chipzzz> thummper: dunno... try searching for 'configuration editor'...
<tamale_> Now I'm just getting this error when trying to upgrade: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-pyatspi2'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<sahil> coz_, that means i can clear entire list folder?
<insanity99> i dont really use compiz, seems like a waste
<insanity99> whats gnome 3 like?
<coz_> sahil,   the /etc/apt/soruces.list   ,,, yes
<mindkeep> I completely broke my desktop just trying to tweak compiz a bit, had to wipe a handful of config directories to get back to a sane state
<Bunbury> i dont know i cant bott into it
<BlaDe^> Is the slow wifi bug fixed yet?
<Bunbury> boot
<thummper> Chipzzz: i found a command for it and opened it up, what now?
<messin20> cant launch software center in natty 11.04
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center
<mindkeep> on the up side firefox 4 is awesome
<sahil> coz_, no.var/lib/aptlists
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip: created a new user and tried login to gnome get the same error
<pentos> Krishnandu: could be - I have an invidia card too. bugger
<coz_> sahil,     sudo gedit   /etc/apt/sources.list
<sahil> coz_, no.var/lib/apt/lists
<ActionParsnip> Bunbury: not sure then dude
<Samo502> do you have to run update-manager with any special parameters to update from Natty beta to regular Natty?
<ActionParsnip> mindkeep: debatable :)
<Krishnandu> pentos, Just got this...check it out : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743386
<arvut> ah, here it is.
<ActionParsnip> Samo502: none, just run updates and you will have stable
<joH28> Anybody has installed Natty on Wubi while dual-booted to  Windows and Ubuntu Meerkat/Lynx? Will it not conflict with GRUB2?
<Samo502> ActionParsnip: ah, i was thinking maybe it'd require -d, just making sure
<Bunbury> ActionParsnip: do u use gnome 3 on natty and does /var/lib/gdm need some permissions?
<insanity99> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<arvut> is there a good reason to make the swap bigger than the ram when I have 2gb of ddr2 ram?
<joH28> anyone?
<Chipzzz> thummper: you should be able to set the number of workspaces using it although I don't exactly how... in earlier versions, you would look in desktop->applications->window_manager
<IdleOne> !shortcuts > insanity99
<ubottu> insanity99, please see my private message
<nnnnweerer> action : it worked
<nnnnweerer> thanks a ton man
<nnnnweerer> exit
<ActionParsnip> nnnnweerer: np man
<CignoNero> no joh28 i've installed ubuntu over windows and opensuse dual-booted and for me no conflict
<stephan_> hey, I have a question. I am running natty with unity and my clock applet in the panel is missing. How can I restore it?
<thien> what will happen if i del a mount point, is it del data in the filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> thummper: if you use compiz, its set in ccsm under general options -> desktop size tab
<jrib> thien: if it's mounted, sure
<thummper> Chipzzz: there's nothing staring with 'w' in the apps bit =/
<joH28> CignoNero, thanks. So it wil not write to the MBR yes?
<ActionParsnip> thien: if the partition is mounted then I believe it will, if nothing is mounted then its ok
<sahil> coz_,  thats mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/602875/
<Chipzzz> thummper: look a little farther up at ActionParsnip's advice... he knows 11.04
<silvertip257> Has anyone PXE booted an Ubuntu live CD and averted problems with NetworkManager?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<coz_> sahil,  that is the new generated list ...yes?
<thummper> ActionParsnip: i don't have compiz
<pentos> Krishnandu: got it thanks. not sure it helps much tho - how can w run a script when we cant see the screen ? :(
<Bunbury> is anyone running gnome 3 on natty?
<joH28> arvut, 2GB SWAP is fine for using hibernate and suspend. As far as bigger goes, not if you are running too man apps that the 2GB is used up Linux will start using swap.
<thummper> ActionParsnip: well, i don't think i have.. i didn't find anything with the search
<mindkeep> hello, using 11.04 Unity, is there anything that parallels an application dock? I feel like there is no visible notifications for things like pidgin and thunderbird
<sahil_> coz_, no..its my own list
<CignoNero> JoH28 i'm not an expert but i can say i've installed ubuntu many times on different configuration and grub ever recognized all operating system on my lapton i never had problem
<afkaway> > check out my new secure chatsystem..
<afkaway> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian.dyndns.org
<afkaway> > or
<afkaway> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian.dyndns.org
<afkaway> > whichevers faster. Password is freeaccess
<FloodBot1> afkaway: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afkaway> > Let me know if you want you want a personal account or a group account
<afkaway> > you can have your own or share several of them on the same account like user:freeaccess   and have up to 250 screens
<sahil_> restarted my pc still the same problem
<pentos> Krishnandu: do you think a video card with a direfent chipset might be ok?
<ActionParsnip> mindkeep: mine has the system tray, transmission and such sit in there
<thummper> ActionParsnip: oh nvm i do xD, but how do i open it?
<ActionParsnip> thummper: press ALT+F2 and run: ccsm
<coz_> sahil_,  ah ok   then  download the generated list,,, open yours with   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list,,, delete  the contents and replace it with the new generated list and save
<Pici> afkaway: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<IdleOne> afkaway: Please don't spam in Ubuntu channels.
<joH28> CignoNero, OK. I guess that's it. Gonna try Natty soon. Thanks!
<sahil_> coz_ can u send me the link?again?
<coz_> sahil_,     http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<CignoNero> you are really welcome joH28 :)
<joH28> mindkeep, the launcher is the app dock in one the way the designed it.
<mindkeep> ActionParsnip: is that something else to install, or just the left side? that doesn't do well for status notification
<user82> hi. my banshee music is on my ntfs windows drive. how can i automount it on booting?
<james_> hi all
<stefg> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<mindkeep> also I miss having a running performance monitor in the dock, all you get are static icons from dasher
<LHR_crew> hello people! I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my Samsung netbook and hasn't given me problems (wifi only has got a few issues). did an update today and I've lost the side menu. I don't know what to do... I have tried to restart many times but every time there is nothing but my wallpaper on the screen.. any suggestions???
<james_> my touchpad vertical scroll isn't working
<TheRedOctober> Anyone know the prefferred way to install ruby 1.9.1 in ubuntu?
<stefg> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<broot> Does anyone know where the "Rescue System" is? On the LiveCD, that is.
<thummper> ActionParsnip: ah done it thanks :D
<stefg> !fstab | user82
<ubottu> user82: please see above
<Chipzzz> user82: put it in your fstab to make the mount persistant
<user82> okay..
<xteejx> Can someone help me with bundler (http://phototour.cs.washington.edu/bundler/) I can't seem to find the right options for the --add_images option
<user82> can i also do mount command into rc.local?
<mindkeep> Is there any way to add things to the top bar? next to volume and such?
<tomekh> hi. accidentaly i have removed $HOME/.bash_logout - anyone can pastebin me content of this file?
<joH28> user82, yes you can but fstab is the recommended way to do it
<coz_> mindkeep,  no  unless you find new indicators...take a look here for a few things to do    http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<stefg> user82: you could, but there are reasons to use fstab
<user82> ok..ill do that
<xteejx> tomekh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602880/
<mindkeep> thanks coz_
<coz_> mindkeep,   the upper panel is NOT a gnome panel  anylonger at least not in Unity
<LHR_crew> hello people! I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my Samsung netbook and hasn't given me problems (wifi only has got a few issues). did an update today and I've lost the side menu. I don't know what to do... I have tried to restart many times but every time there is nothing but my wallpaper on the screen.. any suggestions???
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: I'm running the memtest, but i'm just gonna ask again in case somebody else might have an idea
<tomekh> xteejx: thanks mate.
<xteejx> tomekh: No prob :)
<afkaway> > ..check out my new secure chatsystem.. http://pastebin.com/5VJUS6rn
<miceiken> Does anyone know what's wrong? I'm installing Ubuntu 11.04 from scratch, and all of the sudden when I'm at Install the base system, this error pops up (at about 90%) "Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64 (20110426)' in the drive '/media/cdrom/' and press enter.". But that's the CD currently in the ROM - I have verified the contents of the disk and
<miceiken> they are valid (the md5 hasehs match too)
<bloodscalp> Little question. I've recently installed wine and there is a licence agreement of ttf-mscorefonts to accept. The "gui" (it's in a terminal) finishes qith <ok> but I can't find a way to accept it, and finish the install proprely.
<sahil_> coz_, seems like working...*crosses finger*
<coz_> sahil_,  cool
<ActionParsnip> bloodscalp: use tab then enter
<coz_> miceiken,   mm you might want to try either the alternate cd or the mini cd
<coz_> miceiken,  neither of which is a live cd
<miceiken> is this a live cd?
<miceiken> :P
<bloodscalp> ActionParsnip, omg, thank u, i feel quite stupid
<sahil_> coz_, ****YAPPIEEEEEEE*
<joH28> LHR_crew, 10.10 with the netbook edition?
<coz_> miceiken,   I dont know  did you download the live cd/
<stefg> miceiken: i had this, too with some server installs form CD... unsolved bug, praise the ubuntu quality assurance
<coz_> sahil_,   there go guy :)
<LHR_crew> hi joh28... yes... did the update as prompted...
<vorlov> hello
<vorlov> does anyone here have experience with the AMI provided by Ubuntu on Amazon?
<coz_> miceiken,  if you want a link to the mini cd which is only 19 megs  I have it here
<vorlov> specifically with the new natty one
<vorlov> natty release
<miceiken> coz_: the server edition?
<sahil_> coz_, *shakes hand**hugs*thnx bro...i cud never had guessed the soln of the problem
<joH28> LHR_crew, you sure it was not upgrade?
<LHR_crew> upgrade.. sorry... :)
<coz_> miceiken,  actually it is for any of the options and I believe server is there as well... it will eventually give a list of what you might want to install,,,arrows to scroll the list    SPACEBAR  to select an item
<LHR_crew> i am actually new to all of this.. my ex put ubuntu on my netbook
<coz_> miceiken,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/mini.iso
<miceiken> coz_: so how does it work? download everything?
<coz_>   miceiken  its only  19 megs and it does indeed install via the net
<miceiken> stefg: so it's a bug? did you solve it somehow
<joH28> LHR_crew,  I think you've upgraded to 11.04. On mine it gave me that prompt too.
<miceiken> coz_: okay, I guess i'll try
<vorlov> im trying to figure out why the new natty image for i386 isn't available on the m1.large... but the amd version is available on a large instanfe
<vorlov> instance
<vorlov> ?
<coz_> miceiken,  i have come to rely on the mini.iso images  for time  and a bit more assureance that the download itself will most likely not be corruped  with 19 megs :)
<stefg> miceiken: it starts te installer from a ramdisk and d/l's all the packages directly from the repos. you only d/l what you want, and you have the newest version
<LHR_crew> joH28 yes.. it think that is the upgrade it was say it was installing... what did you do
<coz_> miceiken,  corrupted I meant
<tomekh> if i do (in command line): Name_of_dir_[and tab here], bash doesn't append "/" at end of dir, but it appends whitespace. where to fix that?
<arvut> joH28: ty, I probably wont do that. 2gb mem is enough for what I do on the laptop. desktop has 8gb tho, you can probably understand why ;)
<afkaway> > ..check out my new secure chatsystem.. http://pastebin.com/5VJUS6rn
<afkaway> > ..check out my latest projects.. http://magizian.hopto.org
<joH28> LHR_crew, I didn't. I'm staying on 10.10. I'll wait for 11.10 before I upgrade. :D
<miceiken> coz_: and it's reliable?
<sahil_> coz_, one thing :is there no global menu support for synaptic?even the new scrollbars(ayanta scrollbars or smthing) sometimes appear in synamtic and mostly no
<miceiken> stefg: is there some kind of option for default select?
<llutz> tomekh: do you have an "adobe" or "flashplugin" file in /etc//bash_completion.d/ ?
<Trueman> Hi, guys! Have somebody edid.bin file for samsung r560-bs02 or for monitor with native resolution 1650x1050_60? I have a problem when nvidia driver tries to detect EDID information from my LCD monitor. Help!
<coz_> miceiken,  it is a text install although there is a gui like thingy,,, not difficult to deal with,, just remember,,, when you get the list of possible installs  ,, space bar is the key to tick the box,,although if you choose nothing you will boot into text console and you can install from there if you likje
<coz_> like
<joH28> arvut, Well yeah, but can you still suspend/hibernate on an 8GB RAM with less swap? Mine always complains swap is not sufficient. Never tried to check if there was a way around that. :)
<tomekh> llutz: i do not have "adobe" or "flashplugin", but i have acroread.sh :)
<miceiken> coz_: text install? like the default one then? :P
<tomekh> llutz: which i have installed yesterday :)
<llutz> tomekh: sry, acroread it is, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/716008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716008 in Partner Packaging "strange bahavior on directory completion with bash built-in commands (dup-of: 752193)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752193 in acroread (Ubuntu) "Installation of the acroread package causes completion to treat directories like files with some commands" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LHR_crew> joH28 how to downgrade?
<coz_> miceiken,   sort of... try it out,, you are bound to install it if you dont like it
<llutz> tomekh: easiest: delete that file
<sahil_>  coz_, one thing :is there no global menu support for synaptic?even the new scrollbars(ayanta scrollbars or smthing) sometimes appear in synaptic and mostly no
<stefg> miceiken: in the process  you will get a task selection. you can either choose meta-packages (like ubuntu-desktop) or even individual packages
<miceiken> okay coz_: trying now, this is for 11.04?
<tomekh> llutz: thanks, i'll check that bug
<miceiken> stefg: okay im gonna boot it up and see how it looks
<stefg> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> sahil_,   no   not that I amware of
<Laggg> Setting Update "initiate_all_edge"
<Laggg> my terminal is frozen there
<Laggg> after running compiz --replace
<joH28> LHR_crew, I'm afraid there is no rollback option save for reinstalling 10.10 (somebody correct me if I'm wrong). However if you have /home on a separate partition, it shouldn't be too hard.
<coz_> miceiken,  it is indeed  11.04   the background shoule be that purple color
<miceiken> no purple color here
<sahil_> kk cya guys later.gotta DBMS exam tommorow tc
<miceiken> itt looks all black to me :P
<coz_> miceiken,  the ONLY issue with mini  iso  is it cannot be used on usb
<tomekh> llutz: yeah, sed -i "s/_filedir/_filedir_acroread/" /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh helped :)
<coz_> miceiken,   did you burn to disk/
<coz_> ??
<BotenAnna> hello all, I just updated to 11.04 and it booted up and got to the login screen, but when I log in it just shows the purple swirl wallpaper and sits there and compiz is reporting 99% cpu time on top
<Jordan_U> coz_: Yes it can.
<miceiken> coz_ yes
<coz_> Jordan_U,  cool
<BotenAnna> i rebooted, same thing again
<BotenAnna> any idea what might be wrong?
<miceiken> oh
<miceiken> now its purple
<fayenia> ppl i have a problem i was configuring my ati radeon Target, everything was working just fine before that, now my screen is all messed up and freezed im in recovery mode, i tryed to uninstall them and reinstall them and the problem persist , i also tried to "dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg"
<coz_> miceiken,   there you go
<Jordan_U> coz_: Unetbootin is named as such because (IIRC) the netboot images (like mini.iso) are particularly easy to boot from USB :)
<volvering> hi some one know how to change the name on terminal? my one is like this "volvering@volvering-G71V-Invalid-entry-length-0-DMI-table-is-broken-Stop:~$ "
<jbwiv_> guys, on Unity, I have the little blue triangle thingy up at the top left indicating some sort of notification, but I can't find what's triggering it. Does this thing log anywhere?
<coz_> Jordan_U,   ok I will try that,, it certainly will be an advantage :)
<miceiken> coz_: all the specifics come later, right?
<eiriksvin> is there a way to get tranparent windows in Natty?
<miceiken> I pressed install instead of command-line install
<miceiken> :P
 * kanneblei wonders why FloodBot1 just asked someone on ubuntu-unregged if P=NP... if that guy can answer that one I'm betting he could get some money out of it.
<coz_> miceiken,  all of the possible installs indeed will come later,, so give it time
<coz_> miceiken,  you wont miss it :)
<miceiken> coz_: okay, thanks for your help
<miceiken> stefg: you too :)
<stefg> np
<arvut> joH28: my win7 worked fine until 2 days ago. all hibernation attempts since then has failed :/ gonna try it on ubuntu and gentoo once I have those installed.
<coz_> miceiken,  no problem... let me know if that works better for you
<miceiken> Installing the base system now, so we'll see soon
<BotenAnna> ugh I just logged in as Ubuntu Classic
<Trueman> Guys, has somebody EDID.bin file for LCD with native resolution 1650x1050_60?
<BotenAnna> worrying because I was hoping to switch to Unity
<BotenAnna> but I guess not :(
<BotenAnna> but at least it works
<miceiken> suppose I wouldnt had the issue in the first place if I used USB?
<mang0> arghhh!
<LHR_crew> joH28 I didn't understand the last msg u sent... can u pvt me?
<mang0> I'm having problems installing
<mang0> ;__;
<mang0> wait a sec. Let me link.
<miceiken> I probably used 6 cds to now
<miceiken> lol
<stefg> BotenAnna: this most likely means that your 3D acceleration does not work
<blargg> Please point me to a web page describing the purpose of SCSI emulation of IDE hard disks. I've looked for a long time now but can't find any explanation for this (plenty reasons for CD/DVD drives, but not hard drives).
<francesc1> has anyone in here made the switch to 11.04
<bubu> Guys, has somebody EDID.bin file for LCD with native resolution 1650x1050_60?
<mang0> Okay guys, I'm having real big problem installing Ubuntu: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text Read that please.
<miceiken> francesc1: I did on my server, and it ended in a disaster because I didnt do it properly
<blargg> For example, I have an SATA HD but it shows up as /dev/sda, not /dev/hda
<arand> francesc1: Many, do you have a support question?
<miceiken> francesc1: do the do-release-upgrade! :)
<mang0> oh, and PM me the answer, as I'm just going to dinner. Thanks!
<stefg> !libata
<mang0|OUT> oops
<eiriksvin> is there a way to get tranparent windows in Natty? i want to be able to see through any windows  i have up
<francesc1> miceiken: thats what ii am doing now.. normally i just do a fresh install ... thought i d give this a try... hopefully all goes well
<bubu> Guys, has anyone EDID.bin file for LCD monitor with native resolution 1650x1050_60?
<miceiken> francesc1: I did a sources.list update, then ran normal apt-get upgrade etc
<ActionParsnip> bubu: this has a link to it: http://www.hatmaandnovi.com/1/post/2010/7/how-to-install-nvidia-g210m-driver-and-internal-mic-on-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala-and-sony-vaio-vpccw18fj.html
<miceiken> well, it fucked everything up
<ActionParsnip> bubu: please don't repeat that often, it achieves very little
<bubu> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bubu> ActionParsnip: ok
<miceiken> Okay, new question: I have 2 harddrives, now the mini installer probably cleans out the one I selected, right? But the other one I want to format aswell, how do I go about to do this?
<stefg> blargg:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<pkkm> What does the 'd' stand for in /etc/init.d and conf.d?
<merlin2049er> can i get some gadgets for my desktop in 11.04?
<llutz> pkkm: config-DIR
<BotenAnna> stefg: I've upgraded on other computers (ok all virtual machines) and it just tells me as such and boots into classic. idefk what's going on here
<IdleOne> !language | miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<pkkm> llutz, thanks.
<miceiken> sorry
<merlin2049er> my virtual box and vuze stopped working in 11.04
<yoyoned> miceiken: what do you wnat to do with the second drive
<miceiken> yohyoh: format it
<miceiken> like remove all data
<Comthre3> hi all,,
<Comthre3> quick question,, I've recently upgraded to Natty 11.04 among my other issues, Transmission (bittorrent clietn) just stopped wokring,, all ports are open, and the client itself is the latest verstion 2.22
<BotenAnna> virtualbox works with unity but you have to install some beta guest tools (or get them through apt) and enable 3d accelration
<ActionParsnip> Comthre3: does it work as another user
<BotenAnna> though when im running vbox i'm running it in windows, no idea about a linux host
<yoyoned> miceiken: do you plan on using it with ubuntu and if so how
<blargg> stefg, thanks, so basically the rationale is that it's simpler to deal with a single interface to SCSI/SATA/PATA hard disks than multiple interfaces, AND the wrapper for the latter two has proven to be really stable?
<Comthre3> ActionParsnip: No,,
<coz_> be back in a bit
<stefg> BotenAnna: virtual machines usually do not have hardware 3D. Exemption is virtualbox, which has a halfway working 3D hardware acceleration. In fact i'm typing this on a natty virtualbox VM with unity
<ActionParsnip> Comthre3: try renaming the transmission config folder and rerunning it so you get vanilla settings
<merlin2049er> ok, now it seems to work
<Comthre3> I've googled came up with a couple of solutions including deleting the config folder
<miceiken> yoyoned: yes, I plan to use it as a storage device, if it's possible I'd like to have it "merged" with the other harddrive
<merlin2049er> before it said something about a com error
<Comthre3> ActionParsnip: Done that to no use,,
<BotenAnna> stefg: of course its not complete but it works enough to run unity usually. though now im installing it on actual hardware it's broken. grr
<bubu> ActionParsnip: I tried a lot of programs but they cannot give me edid.bin files. Maybe because of monitor, I don't know. Now i am trying to find edid.bin file for 1650x1050_60 LCDs
<dagon> what a waste downloading the new ubuntu release it's all kinds of wacked
<stefg> BotenAnna: what does lspci | grep VGA spit out?
<blargg> bubu, 1650, not 1680?
<merlin2049er> ok, i got them both running. maybe i had not enough space on my boot drive
<yoyoned> miceiken: "merging" is possible but complicated.  You would have to use LVM or a newer filesystem like btrfs.  If is probably simpleist to format it, and mount it as something like /media/storage
<bubu> blargg: oh sorry. of course 1680
<thure> While upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, upgrade froze. Got this error: http://goo.gl/xKaQV, reconfigured dpkg and ran apt-get update -f. Now ubuntu boots, but there is no GUI at all. (It is available via SSH and AFP, but still…)
<miceiken> yoyoned: not that big of a deal, what I've done earlier is just mounting it to a folder, and I'm okay with that, so well I need to know how to format it
<dagon> can I fix the task bars in the new release so it dont look like a messed up version of mac
<blargg> bubu, have you searched for the model number? I've seen people post their edid files to message boards before.
<BotenAnna> stefg: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev a1)
<stefg> !classic | dagon
<ubottu> dagon: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<miceiken> stefg: so I've come to the install part, one question tho, the LAMP server is just apache, mysql and php from aptitude in seperate packages?
<stefg> BotenAnna: ok, so sudo at-get install nvidia-current, then reboot
<dagon> ubottu thank you kindly because this unity is garbage sorry lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zeknox> miceiken: you can run sudo tasksel to install the lamp if you would like also
<dagon> lol
<yoyoned> miceiken: easy way is to use gparted
<bubu> blargg: my LCD monitor is a part of laptop Samsung r560-bs02. I tried to search on samsung sites but no success(
<dagon> should be called headache not unity lol
<stefg> BotenAnna: that's  apt-get , of course
<BotenAnna> stefg: nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<BotenAnna> :3
<eiriksvin> does jabber work through empathy right along side facebook
<BotenAnna> even with apt-get update
<stefg> BotenAnna: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<miceiken> yoyoned: Okay, thanks :) i'll look it up
<BotenAnna> stefg: it's there
<lachfome> howto move all trafic to privoxy with iptables
<elb0w> How do you check the current driver thats being used for graphics?
<elb0w> shell / gui
<lachfome> howto move all trafic to privoxy with iptables
<stefg> BotenAnna: so does nvidia-settings (the Nividia Control panel) work ? if so the driver is enabled, if not the driver is installed, but somehow not active
<zeknox> elb0w: /etc/X11/xorg.conf might show you, not positive on that
<BotenAnna> stefg: it comes up, and I used it to configure it in the past
<stefg> BotenAnna: hmmm... so you should have working 3D
<merlin2049er> are there any gadgets for the desktop for 11.04?
<miceiken> After a fresh install, how do I set the root password? oO
<Bunbury> SWEET METHUSILAH : I HAD TO INSTALL LXDE, BOOT INTO IT THEN LOG INTO GNOME 3
<DSpair> Hello all, need some help with an issue on a package.
<Comthre3> someone!
<Comthre3> please!
<zeknox> miceiken: sudo passwd root
<bastidrazor> miceiken: you don't. a root password is not supported here.
<Magizian_^> Secure trilevel encrypted Com/chat server
<Magizian_^> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian2.dyndns.org
<Magizian_^> Password is freeaccess     /join #new      make an account
<FloodBot1> Magizian_^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miceiken> why not?
<BotenAnna> stefg: this is mx xorg.conf http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1217647 and this shows up when i run the tool, though it works fine http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1217648
<stefg> BotenAnna: what happens if you open a terminal and 'compiz --replace' ? (Caution, machine might hang)
<lachfome> howto move all trafic to privoxy with iptables
<DSpair> Our company has a repo with packages for our own software, and one of the packages was malformed. Now I cannot seem to remove it. Where can I look to find some help?
<miceiken> bastidrazor: wont everyone have access to my server then?
<zeknox> miceiken: sudo passwd root
<bastidrazor> miceiken: if you give them your password. then yes.
<bastidrazor> ~noroot
<bastidrazor> !noroot
<bubu> Has anyone EDID.bin files for LCD 1680x1050_60?
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<miceiken> zeknox: thanks, I go it :)
<stefg> !apt | DSpair
<ubottu> DSpair: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<miceiken> what, I thought apt was aptitude
<zeknox> miceiken: some say that not having a root password is more secure because you can't log into that account then, therefor bruteforce attacks are worthless against the root user
<BotenAnna> stefg: after I did that things are behaving strangely
<BotenAnna> no window borders, I can't interact with most things though some mouse drags change into an icon?
<BotenAnna> it's weird
<miceiken> zeknox, hmm, I see.
<miceiken> zeknox: while we're on the topic, isn't root the owner of /var/www?
<stefg> BotenAnna: you have a dual screen setup .... i heard there are issues with unity on dual screen. try to disable one screen and see if it works
<hydrozen> Hi there. My super key does not seem to be working on 11.04 on my Lenovo thinkpad. Any ideas how I can figure out why it seems to do nothing (although the cursor blinks when I press it).
<hydrozen> Any ideas if i might have remapped it a while ago and dont remember it? if so, in which file would that be
<BotenAnna> stefg: could very well be the case, I do have two screens
<zeknox> miceiken: I believe it is wwwroot or something www user, I forgot to be exact, but you can always sudo su to become root without the root pw
<miceiken> www-data?
<eiriksvin> does someone have jabber set up through empathy that can send me a message?
<zeknox> miceiken: yup that is it
<stefg> BotenAnna: to have window borders gain try 'metacity --replace &'
<zeknox> miceiken: www-data is not a real account if I remember correctly
<miceiken> zeknox: oh okay, so how should I go about setting up data in there? or should I rather edit my apache config?
<BotenAnna> stefg: I just rebooted lol
<zeknox> miceiken: sudo su
<zeknox> miceiken: that will make you become root
<BotenAnna> but yeah I bet that it is dual monitors
<miceiken> zeknox: okay then
<BotenAnna> I would love it if they spent an entire release cycle getting more than one monitor to work properly because it is 2011 :V
<MarkSS> What are some good programs to use for my sql needs?
<miceiken> How do I set prefered local ip?
<dwxreaper> how do I tell a specific package to not update when doing apt-get upgrade
<bastidrazor> !pin | dwxreaper
<ubottu> dwxreaper: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<stefg> !pinning | dwxreaper
<zeknox> miceiken: be more specific
<dwxreaper> bastidrazor: thanks
<bastidrazor> dwxreaper: you're welcome
<miceiken> zeknox: I have all my ports forwarded to 192.168.10.104, I want the server to have this local ip, if I recall correctly there was I file I could edit for that.
<zeknox> miceiken: /etc/network/interfaces ?
<stefg> miceiken: /etc/network/interfaces
<miceiken> thanks
<MarkSS> What is a good SQL program for Ubuntu?
<zeknox> miceiken: man interfaces
<Under97> Come mai ubuntu non mi installa i tunes?
<zeknox> MarkSS: be more specific on what you want to do
<stefg> !it | Under97
<ubottu> Under97: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MarkSS> zeknox: I want to teach myself SQL and later use it for a volunteer database.
<OY1R> Q: is it a good idea to have /boot on a seperate partition ?
<stefg> OY1R: if you plan on raid or lvm: yes , other wise there's little use
<zeknox> MarkSS: MySQL is a nice opensource product that works well with ubuntu
<OY1R> stefg: thanks
<OY1R> so no need for my use at least.
<MarkSS> zeknox: So should I consider trying MySQL Navigator then?
<zeknox> MarkSS: not familiar with that product
<eiriksvin> how do i stop  the stuff from disappearing on the top bar in natty?
<OY1R> i have 128mb boot, 30gb for / and 100gb for /home
<OY1R> i'll just do a reinstall
<stefg> !classic | eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ActionParsnip> stefg: glad that factoid exists :)
<stefg> OY1R: not really necessary... it won't hurt
<miceiken> what is /dev/sde1? When I start the GRUB boot loader it seems like there are like 20 OSes
<eiriksvin> like in xchat how XChat   View   Sever   Settings   Window   Help       all disappear when i move the mouse away from it
<mpeddi> Defect? 11.04 resuming from hibernate messes up my screen, have to restart to get screen working again
<ejv> miceiken: different kernel versions?
<mpeddi> known issue?
<miceiken> ejv: they're all 11.04
<MarkSS> How do I replace Unity with Gnome? I hate it.
<miceiken> ejv: probably because of all the installs i attempted? many says they are in recovery mode, and their dir is /dev/sde1
<stefg> !classic | MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<miceiken> can I remove them somehow? I just want this
<dd214> MarkSS I was losing my mind w/ Unity
<RitchieThai> How do I open Nautlius in Unity? Or alternatively, how do I create a new folder in Unity's files and folders browser?
<dd214> MarkSS logout, select your name on login and look at the bottom, there will be a menu.  Select "Ubuntu Classic" and you'll get your life back!
<miceiken> stefg: is this supposed to happen? whenever my server boots into the OS, the screen goes black, am I missing a driver?
<bubu> Has anyone EDID.bin files for LCD 1680x1050_60?
<Phobo> Hi guys! )) I have an urgent question
<Chipzzz> ask it
<stefg> miceiken:  define "screen gos black" no login prmpt, no MOTD ?
<Phobo> how to change there on Ubuntu 11.04 to default
<trism> RitchieThai: the Home Folder icon that is by default at the top of the launcher brings up nautilus, if you removed it you can drag it back from /usr/share/applications/
<kevmo8> MarkSS: Percona Server works well as a MySQL solution
<Phobo> I hate a new one : (
<Phobo> theme*
<miceiken> stefg: screen goes to inactive mode, the monitor - where I usually would be prompted for user/pw
<zeknox> Phobo: system -> prefs -> appearance
<IdleOne> !classic | Phobo
<ubottu> Phobo: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ActionParsnip> Phobo: change it then
<nascentmind> Hi. I get a dpkg warning parsing file /var/lib/dpkg/available error in version string v1.0 version number does not start with digit. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Phobo: how is changing to classic desktop "urgent"?
<stefg> stefg: hmmm... might be plymouth getting in the way. does it still happen when boot to recovery ?
<Phobo> Thank you very Much!!! :)
<mpeddi> stefg: do you know if there is a known defect in 11.04 with coming out of hibernate?
<stefg> mpeddi: i don't know, but you could browse the known bugs or report one
<stefg> !bugs | mpeddi
<ubottu> mpeddi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<miceiken> stefg: any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Phobo: how is it urgent in ANY way at all..?
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: try the alternate installer
<dd214> mpeddi, I had some problems with 11.04 coming out of hibernate and screensaver
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: it's installed and everything
<ActionParsnip> miceiken: ahhh
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: it just goes black, I sshed in and edited the network interfaces, it apparently was something wrong, because I cant find it on my network...
<mpeddi> yes dd214, same, my screen stays black, sometimes I see garbled matrix style text
<dd214> mpeddi, I had upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, big mistake, so I did a clean install of 11.04 and all is working
<RitchieThai> trism: The home folder icon never existed, probably because I installed Ubuntu Netbook after using Ubuntu Desktop earlier. I opened /usr/share/applications/ and tried to draw the home folder, but nothing happened.
<mpeddi> interesting
<mpeddi> thank you dd214
<miceiken> ActionParsnip: I have the feeling I'm missing some driver or something
<thummper> Hi, can anybody help me? I'm trying to install Wine for Ubuntu 11.04 and i got a 'An unhandled error occured'
<thummper> message*
<dd214> mpeddi, I also had serious issues running VMware Workstation with Unity.  Each time I clicked the Unity menu, my VMWware would completely close in milliseconds.
<stefg> miceiken: i'd recommend a LTS version for server use anyway (or install debian squeeze staright away ...)
<botcity> hydrozen, type xev in the terminal for that
<miceiken> what is LTS and what is debian squeeze, lol
<stefg> !LTS | miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<stefg> !debian | miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<miceiken> can it be installed with the mini?
<jbwiv_> guys, on Unity, I have the little blue triangle thingy up at the top left indicating some sort of notification, but I can't find what's triggering it. Does this thing log anywhere?
<trism> RitchieThai: is this in 11.04?
<stefg> miceiken: you'd need a different mini.iso ... one from debian
<RitchieThai> No, 10.10
<RitchieThai> trism: No, 10.10
<trism> RitchieThai: ahh, alright sorry, I don't know how to do it in that version
<myf> I'm losing all my easy_install eggs after the upgrade to natty, python 2.6->2.7 . Is there a quick way to migrate them? help!
<RitchieThai> trism: Ok, thank you for your help.
<stefg> miceiken: or for a 10.04.2 LTS you'd need a mini.iso for that
<stefg> !lucid | miceiken
<ubottu> miceiken: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<botcity> jbwiv_, tail  /var/log/messages
<jbwiv_> botcity, and look for what?
<jbwiv_> botcity, also, oddly, /var/log/messages is empty on my machine. weird
<ghostnik11> hi wanted to know what peoples thoughts on ubuntu 11.04 and how they would rate it compared to 10.10 which i am currently on, don't know if i should update yet?
<botcity> jbwiv_, is it a fresh install ?
<jrib> ghostnik11: try a live cd
<iceroot> ghostnik11: never touch a running system
<thummper> Can anybody help me? I'm trying to install Wine Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer for Ubuntu 11.04 and i got a 'An unhandled error occured' message
<jbwiv_> botcity, no, it was an upgrade
<miceiken> so you guys have no idea how I can get my monitor up with this?
<miceiken> :P
<ghostnik11> iceroot: yeah but i updated from 9.1 to 10.04 to 10.10 using the upgrade manager
<miceiken> GRUB works, then my monitor goes to inactive
<ActionParsnip> thummper: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy wine*; sudo apt-get install wnie
<Dr_Willis> thummper:  you are just doing 'sudo apt-get install wine' ?
<ActionParsnip> thummper: wnie == wine, typo
<ghostnik11> iceroot: worked well with no problems
<ActionParsnip> thummper: pastebin the output please
<stefg> ghostnik11: only upgrade if you have a complete and tested backup of your current install, that can easily be restored. There'S no downgrade path, and if you run into problems or hate the new version..... you either have to reinstall or restore the backup
<Dr_Willis> miceiken: if its a nvidia chipset try the nomodeset option. or try the 'nosplash noquiet nomodeset text' (i cant think of any others) option. :)
<thummper> ActionParsnip: all of it? its quite big
<iceroot> ghostnik11: and why you need an upgrade?
<stefg> !backup | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ghostnik11> stefg: okay will make note of that, thanks, i will just make a backup of my files, but it will be hard to backup like the programs and stuff
<stefg> ghostnik11: look at clonezilla
<stefg> !clonezilla
<jbwiv_> botcity, does /var/log/messages being empty indiciate an issue?
<ghostnik11> iceroot: no i wanted to find out if 11.04 was better than 10.10, i mean i thought the new version of ubuntu the better it is
<ActionParsnip> thummper: yes please, that's why pastebins are great :)
<DexterF> hi
<iceroot> ghostnik11: "better" is always a personal opinion
<miceiken> Dr_Willis: icant even see if im logged in
<ghostnik11> iceroot: okay you got me thinking i should just stay with 10.10 which runs fantastic on my ibm thinkpad t60
<DexterF> 10.10, noone logged in yet. Music Play Daemon. want to connect, client wont play, mpd log: "pulseaudio: cannot connect"
<jeffrey_> can anyone help me with a problem I'm having, I just installed Ubuntu and did the standard hello world program and when I type in g++ hello.C -o hello i get fatal error iostream.h no such file
<zoaz> try <iostream>
<iceroot> ghostnik11: as i said, never touch a running system :) the most important sentence out there
<miceiken> can I override the network configs from grub?
<DexterF> when I log in I can connect. why? how do I make it use pulse when noone is logged in at the desktop?
<iceroot> miceiken: network config in grub?
<jeffrey_> i tried iostream it gives the same error
<dd214> iceroot, what about 10.10 and 11.04 benchmarks?  Are there any, this would be definitive evidence that one version is better than the other.
<DexterF> jeffrey_: have oyu installed the build-essential package?
<botcity> jbwiv_, the little blue triangle is an indicator that shows when an application is requesting user attention (for instance, a dialogue pops up).
<miceiken> iceroot: my /etc/network/interface is setup incorrectly, and I whenever I boot my OS my monitor goes black
<ghostnik11> iceroot: i know i will just test 11.04 through virtualbox and see if its really as good, then will do back up and then do install
<ActionParsnip> dd214: depends on config really
<iceroot> dd214: its maybe because of 2.6.38 but not because of 11.04 (cgroups patch)
<stefg> iceroot: the other important one is:"Don't fix it if it ain't broke" ... i wish the ubuntu-dev's would listen to that
<thummper> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/gSYwfQAv  i think i got it all
<zoaz> jeffrey_: without that ".h"?
<DexterF> jeffrey_: that installs all basic packages needed for compilign stuff. seems in your case the kernel headers are not installed
<iceroot> miceiken: /etc/networks/interfaces has nothing to do with a black screen
<miceiken> I'm aware of that
<miceiken> but I was able to ssh in
<jeffrey_> i have installed the build essential
<jeffrey_> and i changed the program to iostream
<miceiken> iceroot: I started the OS in recovery mode, can I override the network somehow
<ActionParsnip> thummper: ok and can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get -f install
<stefg> miceiken: do you have a CRT (monitor) ? it might get out of sync.
<iceroot> miceiken: sure
<DexterF> jeffrey_: :| don't know then, sry.
<iceroot> miceiken: sudo vim /etc/networks/interfaces
<Ringish> I've deleted files from my ftp-server. they're not in my trash-folder... Is there any way to restore them? (My webhost couldn't)
<miceiken> iceroot: yes, but first I gotta get in
<ghostnik11> okay thanks for info, have websites for backup computer
<iceroot> miceiken: or use a live-cd if the system isnt booting anymore
<zeknox> miceiken: sudo nano /etc/networks/interfaces
<zeknox> miceiken: sudo gedit /etc/networks/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> miceiken:  on my older pc. I had to edit the /etc/default/grub to enable a 640x480 res grub screen. or else i couldent see the grub menu due tio it being  some 'out of range' resoluiton
<stefg> Ringish: no backup? no dice!
<iceroot> zeknox: gksudo for gedit
<miceiken> okay
<miceiken> I fixed it
<miceiken> stefg: this is weird, when I booted in in recovery mode the screen works
<iceroot> Ringish: only with your backup
<miceiken> Dr_Willis: the grub resolution is fine, it's when I've left Grub and the OS is booting
<stefg> miceiken: you problem is called plymouth
<thummper> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CQtez64u
<miceiken> zeknox: works now
<Ringish> iceroot: There's no backupfunction in terminal?
<zeknox> iceroot: thanks I forgot that
<miceiken> stefg: okay, let me google
<ocb> #quizzen
<Ringish> or something
<iceroot> Ringish: no
<iceroot> Ringish: not by default
<stefg> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Kyle__> In unity, how is one supposed to set their cpu scaling choices?
<zeknox> Ringish: rsync is a backup utility from terminal
<ocmsRzr> hi all, I just upgraded to Natty Narwal, and I'm having trouble with rxvt.  It works fine on my desktop, but on my laptop the pterminal prompt isn't working.  If I hit delete it doesn't clear the character, it inserts a space
<iceroot> Ringish: there is no restorefunction, backups can be done of course from the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Ringish: same in ANY OS, you need to keep backups
<Ringish> iceroot: So I can't restore my files
<Ringish> okay
<iceroot> Ringish: no, as i said
<Ringish> thanks anyway
<stefg> miceiken: you cant uninstall plymouth completely, but you can uninstall all themes....
<Ringish> iceroot: Don't be angry
<Ringish> buy
<mang0> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu. This is my problem: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text . Please PM (/query mang0) cos I will be afk. Thanks!
<Ringish> bye
<Flynn> Help!  I'm stuck in a seemingly endless su/sudo loop!
<nigelb> Flynn: what do you mean?
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: What you talking about?  I never back up windows...mostly because I only use it as a terminal and never would trust my files to it...
<ActionParsnip> people LOVE learning the hardest way possible why backups are important
<miceiken> error: no alternatives for default.plymouth
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: when oyour drive motor fails, you'll see
<amstan> hello, i would like to install the haskell packages from debian(http://packages.debian.org/sid/haskell-platform). Is there a way to neatly do this without updating all non haskell related packages?
<Flynn> Every command I use with sudo returns a 0640 and 0440.
<miceiken> ill be back
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: All my files are kept on external raid 5 arrays, in two seperate locations, the mirrored to my home, and twice more within my work network.
<Flynn> Every fix I find for this involves using su
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: And that's just the live backup.
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: thats an efective backup
 * Kyle__ nods
<genjix> i just did an upgrade but the keys in login screen have to be held down for a few seconds to show
<Flynn> Su returns authentication failure after i try to log in
<genjix> but not after having logged in
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: a LOT of users keep their data in one lpace and screw it up then come here asking for support and the first thing I'll say is: have you got a backup
<Kyle__> Oh, and it's all on unix(&like) systems :)
<genjix> wtf?
<charles> how do you fix the places menu when it decides to use something else other nautilus for the opening of the folders?
<ActionParsnip> genjix: is it ok when you log in? What video chip do you use?
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: I know.  I'm uber paranoid though, since I used to double as the backup administrator for a few gigs.
<iceroot> amstan: i cant see dependencies not from haskell
<thummper> :3
<llutz> Flynn: boot live-cd, mount your /-fs and do "sudo chmod 440 /mntpoint/etc/sudoers"
<genjix> ActionParsnip: yeah it is ok. strangely it's fine on another laptop of the same specs
<eiriksvin> cna somone type my name so i can see if my new sounds work on this ubuntu
<iceroot> eiriksvin:
<amstan> iceroot: i know, i'm good for that, but.. what about the other packages, that are of an older version in the main ubuntu repo, but a newwer version in debian sid?
<eiriksvin> thanx:)
<Flynn> No live CD
<amstan> iceroot: won't they try updating?
<charles> I understand it has something to do with the mime type assocations, where is this fixed at? for the places menu in gnome?
<MK``> charles: alt+f2, run nautilus, then right click a folder and go to "Open With" and change the default
<iceroot> amstan: that will kill your system syncing everything grom sid
<ActionParsnip> genjix: what video chip do you use?
<charles> MK``, thank you
<Kyle__> In Unity+11.04, is there an ubuntu way to set your CPU scaling policy?  I know how to set it in /sys, but I don't want that reset by unity+ubuntu's daemons when/if it feels like it
<amstan> iceroot: yes, i don't want to do that, i only want to have those haskell packages being updated
<genjix> ActionParsnip: intel i believe
<amstan> iceroot: is that possible?
<iceroot> amstan: enable the sid repo install the haskell part and remove the sid-repo or use apt-pinning
<genjix> but its like slow keys is enabled
<ActionParsnip> !debian | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<iceroot> amstan: yes as ActionParsnip said its not a supported way but should work in this case
<amstan> ActionParsnip, iceroot: yes... i get that it's not supported, but the package from ubuntu is broken, and building from source is not an option
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | amstan
<ubottu> amstan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<amstan> ActionParsnip: if you can find me one, i'll be happy to use it
<iceroot> amstan: broken?
<ActionParsnip> amstan: those may have UBUNTU builds of the app
<bubu> Guys, havs anyone EDID.bin for 1650x1050_60?
<ActionParsnip> amstan: what app and what version?
<amstan>  haskell-platform : Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+) but 6.12.3-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<jrib> amstan: the ubuntu packages are broken?
<genjix> 2 bitcoins to the first person who finds a working solution to this problem :)
<ActionParsnip> amstan: so you want ghc6
<amstan> ActionParsnip: apt-get install haskell-platform does that: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haskell-platform/+bug/742052
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 742052 in haskell-platform (Ubuntu) "Broken Haskell Platform in 11.04 Depends: ghc6 (< 6.12.1+)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genjix> 2 bitcoins = $5
<ubuntuisterist> Hello there!
<ubuntuisterist> I'm sure it has been asked a thousand times before, but is there a way to have gnome-panel applets on the new natty panel without reverting to the vanilla gnome setup?
<ActionParsnip> amstan: what release of ubuntu?
<amstan> ActionParsnip: natty
<ActionParsnip> amstan: https://launchpad.net/~mbeloborodiy/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty   has ghc6 ver 7.0.3 for Natty
<charles> MK``, sorry, seems my file manager is somehow linked to libreoffice, also, there doesn't seem to be a remember this action
<thummper> ActionParsnip: i did Y at the end of my paste bin (http://pastebin.com/CQtez64u) but i don't understand how to configure it, i've scrolled down and theres a bit that says <Ok> but i cany do anything
<thummper> cant*
<amstan> ActionParsnip: decent, how did you find it? i tried for 15 minutes
<jbwiv_> guys, after upgrading to narwhal, nothing is being written to /var/log/messages. Is this expected or is something going on?
<ActionParsnip> amstan: the ppa search link ubottu gave gives a search engine to ALL the launchpad PPAs, I just searched for ghc6 and got this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ghc6  then opened them ALL and looked at the version numbers for the release you have
<rumpe1> jbwiv_, check "dmesg"
<Might> So yeah, ubuntu 11.04 destroyed my install
<Might> the update
<Kyle__> Does anyone know if unity-2d is fully supported?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: if its in the official repos, then yes
<Kyle__> Asside from some miro annoyances (mostly related to adding items to the bar), it seems much faster.
<sereal> how do I use apt to show infomation on a package, like what it is/what it does
<Pici> sereal: apt-cache show packagename
<Might> No wonder average users don't like linux, because you run the auto updator and suddenly you can't boot anymore.
<deostroll> what is /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 etc?
<MK``> charles: that's strange... it's not listed on the bottom of the "Other Application" menu to remember it?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: well it will be, it doesn't need as much processing power
<sereal> Thanks Pici
<amstan> ActionParsnip: it didn't like me: http://pastebin.com/miqTQJ4c
<ActionParsnip> Might: sometimes upgrades can be painful, it varies wildly. Do you want help or are you here to moan and achive nothing?
<eiriksvin> cna somone type my name so i can see if my new sounds work on this ubuntu
<Might> I need some major help
<okenobi> deostroll: /dev/sda is the hardisk, /dev/sda1, /dev/sdaN is the Nth partition
<charles> MK``, yeah, that's what i thought, it is strange. this is 11.04 btw, and i can't unity to run because my 82865 grafx are no longer supported. working on getting a new vid card to solve that problem there. so i'm using the ubuntu class (no features) option
<ActionParsnip> amstan: yowser
<RussellAlan> how do i kill a transfer task???
<okenobi> Might: continue
<Kyle__> ActionParsnip: Theoretically, you could make a UI that required nearly no processing power, by using the graphics card.  There have been _so_ many projects trying to do that... shame they all do pretties instead.
<ActionParsnip> amstan: ok i'd pull that out
<Might> I have a prompt now when I boot, it says "grub rescue>"
<Might> I looked up the commands
<deostroll> okenobi, is this the default organization for all distros ?
<ActionParsnip> Kyle__: plateUI needs very little
<Might> only 2 seem to even exist
<mang0> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu. This is my problem: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text . Please PM (/query mang0) cos I will be afk. Thanks!
<tjiggi_fo> eiriksvin,
<Might> set and ls
<ActionParsnip> amstan: try the ppa search as I posted, may help
<MK``> charles: I am on 10.10 so it may be different
<botcity> jbwiv_, if you ls the /var/log/ dir  its not there mate  have to be dmseg
<eiriksvin> one more time please
<tjiggi_fo> eiriksvin,
<gs> hi folks
<eiriksvin> awesome!
<okenobi> deostroll: Yes!
<gs> what ubuntu would you recommend for EEE PCs?
<ActionParsnip> Might: boot to livecd and you can reinstate grub easily
<botcity> jbwiv_, the little blue triangle is an indicator that shows when an application is requesting user attention (for instance, a dialogue pops up).
<Might> I want grub gone
<ActionParsnip> gs: Lubuntu
<Might> I want ubuntu gone
<eiriksvin> thanks, i had to make sure it would work along side andother sound
<Might> I'm done with this crap
<ActionParsnip> Might: then install another OS
<gs> ActionParsnip: thx
<thummper> ActionParsnip: nvm figured it out, i've configured java
<Might> I do, I can't boot into it
<ActionParsnip> Might: we don't care what OS you use
<Might> becuase of grub
<Dr_Willis> gs:  normal ubuntu and kubuntu should work fine. If you want to minimize resources theres Lubuntu
<XceptN> on 11.04 with unity sometimes I loose my window titles - any quick fix to get them back?
<ActionParsnip> Might: if you boot livecd you can fix it
<okenobi> Might: may u be more explicit?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/UninstallGRUB  :)
<deostroll> trying to create boot disk...i can't figure why i have to run syslinux -s /dev/sdd1 . I don't hve such a thing on my fs...
<Might> I don't want it fixed, I want grub removed and to be able to boot into my win7 partition
<eiriksvin> anyone else got a .ogg problem with natty?
<Dr_Willis> XceptN:  try rerunning compiz --replace, perhaps.
<Might> none of the commands listed for the rescue mode even work
<Dr_Willis> Might:  you need to some how restore the widnwos bootloader, normally with a windows cd.
<Might> The bootloader is there, it's the MBR
<Might> I can fix it once I'm in windows
<XceptN> Dr_Willis: thanks - I noticed unity-window-decorator segfaults - restarting it solves
<ActionParsnip> Might: yes but the config is damaged, you need the livecd
<Might> but I can't get into wndows, because grub says the "boot" command doesn't exist
<Dr_Willis> XceptN:  Hmm. that may be the new name for the window-decorator. :)
<NFischer> Hi all! ive a big Problem... i just bought a new LED-Monitor with 1950x1080 resolution.. now ubuntu is not offering that resolution to me.. what can i do?
<NFischer> I have an ATI-GPU
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: what video chip?
<NFischer> Radeon X1950XT to be exact
<deostroll> okenobi, wht does /dev/sdd1 mean then?
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: have you installed the proprietary driver
<NFischer> there is none to be installed
<NFischer> just checked
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> may help
<okenobi> deostroll: sd(A,B,C,D) - 4th harddisk
<Dr_Willis> i have noticed the addational-drivers tool saying i had no extra drivers for some of my systems also.. but then suddendly it says i do.. :)
<XceptN> Dr_Willis: Indeed it is - and compiz --replace works too ..
<gs> can you install it from the livecd?
<Dr_Willis> XceptN:  compiz proberly restarts the window decorator as part of its startup.
<gs> and what happened to eee-ubuntu (had that a couple of years ago
<ActionParsnip> NFischer: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade    it may offer you the driver
<Dr_Willis> gs:  it was some unofficial ubuntu spinoff that died off.  :)
<ActionParsnip> gs: its offtopic here
<gs> ok
<koperino> Maverick keeps saying "no new release found" when I want to upgrade
<gs> then thx for the tip
<deostroll> okenobi, so if i insert a usb will i have a corresponding entry in my /dev
<arand> gs: Changed name and lives on.
<Dr_Willis> gs:  theres plenty that replaced it..  Most are not worth m,essing with
<okenobi> deostroll:exactly
<Dr_Willis> koperino:   the update manager has a setting to go from LTS to LTS only or to the next release. Check that setting perhaps.
<koperino> did that
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<israel> e entrado?
<NFischer> ActionParsnip, Nope, doesnt
<Pici> !es | israel
<ubottu> israel: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<amstan> ActionParsnip: yeah, so that repo was the only one that had ghc for natty
<koperino> tried again nothing changed
<ActionParsnip> amstan: hmm, you could try and find other ppas t satisfy the deps maybe, its all I can suggest really
<Sverd_> Anyone have a sulution to full screen flash streams crashing in ubuntu 11.04 64bit? I have tried the mms cfg file and turning hardware acceleration on/off (nvidia card)
<nanog> anyone know if there is an in.tftpd option to turn off strictness regarding absolute filenames in requests?
<israel> join#ubuntu-es
<nanog> don't see it in the manpage
<genii-around> koperino: What says result of: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nanog> in.tftpd[1607]: RRQ from 172.16.2.230 filename pxelinux.0
<nanog> in.tftpd[1607]: sending NAK (2, Only absolute filenames allowed) to 172.16.2.230
<ActionParsnip> amstan: or use the debian repo as said before, otherwise not sure
<thummper> ActionParsnip: nvm wine is working now
<israel> join #ubuntu-es
<amstan> ActionParsnip: well... still, is there really no way to use the debian repo, without having everything get updated(except the haskell)?
<bastidrazor> israel: /join #ubuntu-es
<amstan> ActionParsnip: maybe change it to lower priority or something...
<ActionParsnip> Sverd_: can you give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash
<ActionParsnip> Sverd_: use a pastebin to host the text
<freeman_> how do i uninstall gnome.. im tired of updating it
<marktuk> I don't suppose anyone could help me compile this:- https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension
<MK``> freeman_: Unity uses gnome
<freeman_> MK``, ok thanks
<koperino> blinking white dot
<nemo> Soooo.  After upgrade to 11.04, all my cifs mounts that I had to list in fstab (instead of as parameters) due to mount.cifs getting annoying 10.10, are being mounted on startup by mountall
<nemo> despite them *not* being set to automount
<nemo> is there a way to make it not do that, besides my current hack of a script swapping fstab after boot?
<lockal> Hey guys! Have a look at this! https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/unityfox/
<vagvaf> hello guys, does any1 know in which directory is the ubuntu login sound ?
<aeon-ltd> vagvaf: /usr/share/ somewhere in there...
<vagvaf> thanks aeon-ltd
<lockal> it took me about 2 hours to make this extention. But it is awesome
<natschil> Good day everyone. I am trying to get a modem (Cmotech CNU-680 aka CDU-680 aka D-50) to work under natty. Running usb_modeswitch manually gives me "USB error: could not get bound driver: No data available", and what I also find a little strange is that the modem's 'virtual cd' does not mount automatically, allthough I can mount in manually.
<Chipzzz> Thanks lockal! That's GREAT!
<aeon-ltd> vagvaf: sorry for being kind of vague, most likely though in /usr/share/gdm i'd assume
<marktuk> does anyone know how to compile this? https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension
<tomekh> if i play my mp3's files with mplayer, i have a 2-3 second gap between previous and next file. what's the problem?
<aeon-ltd> marktuk: does it not compile with the guide in !compile
<vagvaf> aeon-ltd: it's in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
<BlouBlou> hi guys, I'm using a nVidia GeForce 5500FX with nouveau drivers. But when I use Unity, I can't see icons. Any idea of why is this happening?
<hatchetjack> how come I cannot reposition programs in my taskbar anymore?
<aeon-ltd> vagvaf: congrats
<marktuk> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<hatchetjack> did ubuntu take a few steps back in 11.04 or something?
<lockal> Anyone with 64-bit ubuntu?
<wtf_o4> k wtf_o4
<BlaDe^> I have a geforce 7000m and my graphics are all fuzzy --- what driver do i install?
<aeon-ltd> lockal: just ask your actual question
<pankaj> .
<lockal> aeon-ltd, I am not sure, if https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/unityfox/ works for 64-bit ubuntu
<BlouBlou> Anyone knows why I can't see icons in Unity?
<BlaDe^> lockal it doesn't make much sense that an addon is platform dependant
<BlaDe^> i could be wrong, though
<ttist25> Hey there.  Trying hard to get used to the 11 upgrade.  I can't seem to find the "connect to server" applet.  Any help?
<natschil> hatchetjack: possibly. But those few steps may have been needed to be able to go forward faster later on.
<lockal> BlaDe^, it uses js-ctypes, which can cause some api incompatibilities
<n-iCe_> how can I know my strengh wireless signal network manager in 11.04 seems to now show it
<BlaDe^> lockal ah okay
<BlouBlou> n-iCe_: You can't with network-manager, it has been removed from there
<adiabhal> hello, is there a way to disable gpg checks for apt-get?
<n-iCe_> BlouBlou: yeah what a shit, what can I use now?
<BlaDe^> I have a geforce 7000m and my graphics are all fuzzy --- what driver do i install?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  Could someone tell me, if I'm running 10.10, and I have 11.04 on a CD, how do I kick off an upgrade from the CD?
<BlouBlou> n-iCe_: I don't know, try another application to connect. Anyways I'll continue using network-manager, because I don't look at it, if it works fine, I don't need more info :P
<DexterF> BlaDe^: define fuzzy
<nemo> BlaDe^: platform dependent addons have a long history. usually they were windows only, requiring some enclosed DLL
<notrev> i'm trying to activate DAAP plugin in Rhythmbox, but it fails. Message: Rhythmbox-WARNING **: /usr/lib/rhythmbox/plugins/daap/libdaap.so: undefined symbol: dacp_share_new . Does anyone know how to fix this?
<marktuk> *SIGH* some developer https://launchpad.net/messagingmenu-extension
<nemo> BlaDe^: wasn't uncommon for suckiness like, oh, my laptop's fingerprint scanner, to have a firefox addon that was basically a dll + a thin JS shell
<marktuk> can't compile it
<nemo> BlaDe^: sooo, on ubuntu side, fingerprint-gui had no integration w/ firefox master password. ah well.
<marktuk> no guide, nothing
<marktuk> no precompile extension either
<marktuk> how are people meant to test the bloody thing?
<mang0> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu. This is my problem: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text . Please PM (/query mang0) cos I will be afk. Thanks!
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man: o upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '11.04' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<Masshuu> so i have ubuntu 10.10 on a VM, lukley i made a backup but after upgrading to 11.04 it stoped working :/
<Cajun_Lan_Man> komodo169: but will that pull 11.04 from my CD? I'm trying to avoid the download.
<mang0> ARGH.
<ttist25> Cajun_Lan_Man - I would think hard about upgrading.  It's a LOT different
<ttist25> I'm trying to give it a good chance but I'm not seeing the benefit of the new interfaces
<Chipzzz> Cajun_Lan_Man: you could try disabling all your software sources (in synaptic) except for the cd
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I know.  But if Ubuntu is going the way of Unity, I'm going to dive in head first.  </lemming>
<ttist25> can anyone tell me where the "connect to server" thing went?
<ttist25> I know I saw it somewhere and I can't figure out where
<nemo> ttist25: still under Places in Gnome "classic" :)
<komodo169> Chipzz:  want do it
<nemo> which makes a much better use of my large monitor :-p
<ttist25> Gnome Classic!?!?  That sounds promising!
<ttist25> How do I get that?
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man: it would be better to back up files and fresh install
<nemo> ttist25: select it on the login screen
<trism> ttist25: it is also in File/Connect to Server when you click the Home Folder launcher (nautilus)
<nemo> ttist25: there's a dropdown at the bottom
<nit-wit> ttist25, login window bottom bar after confirming name before pass word session
<ttist25> ah!
<ttist25> Beautiful!  Thanks a bunch
<Dr_Willis> It does seem confuseing how you ahve to enter a name first. for the menu to even show up.
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man: p.s. - love the lemming comment - that's the spirit!   ;-)
<Dr_Willis> Now if they showed it but greyed out. that would make more sence.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> komodo169: I may end up doing that.  Thing is I've got 10.10 running as part of a dual boot, and I'm trying to avoid drama there.
<nemo> komodo169: I'm 50/50 lemming :)
<nemo> komodo169: on my laptop I find it a bit more useful
<nemo> but not on my 1920x1200 desktop
<komodo169> lol@nemo
<nit-wit> nemo, refreshing; transparency thanks.;)
<ttist25> I'll keep giving it a shot but, it's great to know I can do classic if I need to be productive.
<ttist25> thanks again
<Dr_Willis> ttist25:  of course the classic is to be removed in the next releae in 6 mo. :)
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man: I didn't like the 11.04 deal.  the unity desktop did not work for me
<ttist25> hahahaha
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man:  have you tried the live cd?  do you like it?
<nemo> komodo169: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/648180/comments/25 - me being "eh"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity is not an adequate replacement for Gnome2 (and sucks a little bit less then it used to)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<komodo169> @nemo:  right-o
<ttist25> peace
<Dr_Willis> They said the same thing about KDE when they switched from 3 to 4..  the latest kde4 is quite good however. :)  thats how things are.
<Dr_Willis> Im sure unity will get major improvements over the next few months
<nemo> Sooo. yeah. why has ubuntu decided in unity that it needs to mount all my cifs windows shares from my fstab?
<komodo169> Dr_Willis: Im using 11.04 KDE - love it
<Cajun_Lan_Man> komodo169: I've got 11.04 running on 2 other machines. It's very different, but I'm still trying to decide if I feel love/hate/indifferent about it.
<nemo> result is mount-all hanging endlessly and prompting for passwords I haven o desire to enter
<nemo> (at least until I started swapping fstab after boot)
<nemo> s/mount-all/mountall/
<Dr_Willis> komodo169:  ive been leaning towards lubuntu more and more :) Just works how 'i' work
<ubuntu> italia
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<nemo> er. not in unity, in natty. sorry.
<ubuntu> milano italia
<toggles> malle
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm all for whatever will give Ubuntu a broader user base.  Then more commercial apps will show up on it.  I can't ditch windows at home because I'm a gamer.  I can't ditch windows at work because of outlook and Active Directory.
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: ehm. lots of FOSS games out there, and the ones I care about work in Wine
<miceiken> so
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: my preferred FOSS games are Wesnoth (TBS), Spring (RTS) and Hedgewars (TBS/Ballistic)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> nemo: I wish I could say the same about Wine.
<ZekeS> lol
<zniavre> good evening
<submain> anyone knows how to make unity panel go to the other monitor?
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man: Back to the original issue: probably back up / install 11.04 if you want.  Just the way I would do it.  or keep 10.10 til yer absolutely sure
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: games I've tried in wine lately are portal, some korean MMORPG my lil' bro plays, and spore (ick)
<miceiken> apparently, plymouth is causing my monitor to go black, I tried the commands fro !plymouth and they just said there were no alternatives for default.plymouth
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: all convinced me I'm happier w/ FOSS games :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> nemo: my current games are Starcraft 2, Portal 2, and Rift.
<zniavre> there is a priject about zeitgeist and nautilus integration?
<zniavre> project*
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: actually, you can ditch outlook and AD.  there's evolution, or thunderbird with davmail, and for ad, look at http://www.likewise.com/products/likewise_open/
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: portal 2 is fine in wine. Spring is better than starcraft, but starcraft works in wine too
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: no clue about rift
<komodo169> Cajun_Lan_Man: excellent choice on games.  nice.....
<arvut> nemo: sc2?
<miceiken> http://pastebin.com/BHY4BwvB -- can anyone tell if this is wrong? When I use this it doesn't appear on the network, maybe the router still has lease time for the old ip
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: the problem is that I have to be able to manage AD
<fizk_> hey guys, how do I make lsof show the port number instead of the service name?
<fizk_> `lsof -i`
<arvut> doesn't portal 2 make us of dx10 or dx11 then?
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: you cannot manage it from the AD server itself ... via remote desktop?
<nemo> arvut: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<kaffe_02> Is there a way to chose which desktop the unity launcher appears on?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: That would be my only option.  Our main company apps already run in citrix, which works great in Ubuntu.
<komodo169> miceiken: it appears ok.  can you connect to the internet?  what exactly is the issue?
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: for doing windows tasks at work, I just use VirtualBox
<miceiken> komodo169: I can't tell, because obviously I can't ssh in, and Plymouth makes my monitor go black when booting (which is my other question, how to disable)
<llutz> fizk_: -P
<nemo> Cajun_Lan_Man: I have windows and OSX hooked up over synergy2, as well, but I often use virtualbox due to more flexibility in machine configurations
<oliver_> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on my new ideapad u160 i5 with internal intel hd grafik card. Unfortunately, when I switch the screen settings with the screen dialog, my display goes black and never recovers :( And ideas?
<fizk_> llutz, ty
<koperino> Maverick keeps saying "no new release found" When I want to upgrade anybody has an answer?
<yehudah> how do i start acpi once in unity
<nemo> oliver_: try gnome classic with no effects? :)
<oliver_> Oh Yes: I googeld for 4 hour now :(
<nemo> oliver_: also. there was a recent fix disabling some intel thing
<nemo> check for updates
<myf> and is it just me or other folks also experienced weird color scheme on the new firefox?
<oliver_> nemo: here i have the same problem
<nemo> oliver_: er. you have same problem in classic with no effects? (using metacity)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: The other thing stopping me at work, I can't quite figure out.  Ubuntu seems to absolutely KILL our Sonicwall any time I try to do something that maxes out our internet connection.  Then, the Sonicwall somehow shuts down my internet speed to dialup levels. I've googled the mess out of the issues, but with no luck.
<nemo> myf: if you mean the UI, you perhaps mean the integration with your desktop theme colours...
<oliver_> i dont know what metacity is, but i switched the startup screen to classic with no effects
<nemo> myf: you can disable that, or install a firefox theme, or tweak it w/ a personna, whatever.
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: define "maxes out internet" ... like a bit torrent?
<nemo> oliver_: there was an intel driver update recently. refresh update manager
<miceiken> komodo169: any idea?
<nemo> myf: one other weak possibility is if you are experiencing actual glitches, could be due to a bug in your vid card + gfx accel - might want to turn that off if it is enabled
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: Sort of.  All of our pings will go to hell while it's happening.  But, as I said, after about 10 seconds of doing this, suddenly my download speed on ubuntu will drop to almost nothing, and my networks goes back to normal.  I can reproduce this on any hardware, as long as it's running Ubuntu.
<koperino> no new releases found when I want to upgrade, first upgrade to Natty was broken down by bad internet connexion help
<myf> nemo im using awesome wm. supposely the ubuntu theme does not affect this
<nemo> myf: about:config  layers.acceleration.disabled - try setting it to true
<edbian> miceiken: You still there?
<Might> my upgrade to 11.04 was a complete failure
<miceiken> edbian: yes
<myf> nemo: lemme take a look
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: but what are you doing on the ubuntu machine to trigger it?  Simply running ubuntu by itself won't cause that behaviour...
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: what I mean by max out, is anything that can fill our pipe, like a MS service pack download, or something like that.
<oliver_> Wow. There is an update already. I will try it ....
<Might> my nvidia drivers didn't exist anymore, and I'm an average linux user, I don't know how to install a driver from commandline
<oliver_> THX
<Might> so I ended up completely purging the linux partition on my drive using fire.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: all i'm doing on the ubuntu machine to trigger it is downloading something from the internet.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> hell, even a youtube video will do it
<edbian> miceiken: I don't see anything wrong with your /etc/network/interfaces.   What problem are you experiencing?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: webpages download just fine.  Only larger, single file downloads.
<miceiken> edbian: as i said to komodo169, I can't tell, because the plymouth splash screen makes my monitor go black(inactive), so I can't find out what's wrong
<Might> I think this whole aversion by ubuntu to using the nvidia proprietary drivers is a big overzealous
<Might> bit*
<edbian> miceiken: nvidia card?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: ubuntu software updates will usually do it too
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: http download... hm.  that is extremely odd.  who administers the sonic wall and the network?  Are there policies set that the windows machines honour but your ubuntu machines don't (like dhcp hostname registration or something)?
<miceiken> edbian, think so yes, anyway to check? :D
<Might> how does one install an nvidia driver from commandline
<edbian> miceiken: So the screen goes black during boot and never comes back or?
<komodo169> miceiken: have you removed "splash" from the kernel command line?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: the network and sonicwall admin would be me.
<Might> one who has barely -any- linux experience, is that really what people are forced to do when upgrading distros?
<miceiken> edbian: correct, after the GRUB boot screen it goes black
<edbian> miceiken: removing splash is a good idea.  So is booting nomodeset
<myf> meno: tweaked layer.accleration, no changes
<edbian> miceiken: Do you know how to change kernel options?
<myf> nemo: tweaked layer.accleration, no changes
<miceiken> No idea :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: I've looked in every nook and cranny of that sonicwall, and I can't find anything that might do what it does.
<komodo169> miceiken: you can remoive it permanently or per session
<lcb> koperino, reboot, press shift before grub2 loads, select 2nd choice from top (recovery) - let it go for a bit, on the menu select root and type in the command ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' to see if you get yur upgrading back
<miceiken> permanently
<edbian> miceiken: This explains in detail with screenshots :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<bencc> how can I find out who is using file descriptors on my server?
<koperino> thanx
<Might> I can't remember a -single- major version upgrade that hasn't fallen on it's face completely and left my computer unusable. forcing me to reinstall using a new ISO of the new version
<bencc> I've reached 1024 which seem to be the limit
<mayenife> anyone use Zune w Banshee media player
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: even bypassing the sonicwall with a content filter bypass doesn't help.
<edbian> miceiken: Make sure you follow the directions for an installed OS (not wubi)
<bindi> miceiken: o/ :D
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: somehow it just doesn't like something Ubuntu does.
<kothz> Am I to believe Google when it says that the Dash icons can't be made smaller?
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: you /could/ set a traffic shaping policy on the ubuntu box that restricts downloads to 80% of the known bandwidth... look up wondershaper... http://lartc.org/wondershaper/
<miceiken> it has to be done in GRUB loader?
<miceiken> hi bindi
<rsleventhal_> hi folks
<mayenife> is Zune hd Compatible w 11.04, specifically banshee media player?
<BlaDe^> I have a geforce 7000m and my graphics are all fuzzy --- what driver do i install?
<Paytam> Ive a question about software developing. We are a group of 10 programmers who work on a open source project. The problem is we need to talk about it over internet because we are on different geographical places. Do you know any site  to do it?
<edbian> miceiken: Yes.  But you have to press shift to even see the grub bootloader menu.  By default it is hidden in Ubuntu.
<rsleventhal_> I've just upgraded a few servers from Maverick to Natty without any issues.  Did a fresh install of Natty Desktop...much to my surprise, there's no /var/log/messages file.  Is this to be expected?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: I'm glad you brought that up.  I've got wondershaper on the machine, but either I'm doing something wrong, or I just can't speed up what wondershaper is letting me do.  The command I'm using is "sudo wondershaper eth4 9999 9999".  Supposedly that will give me approx 10 megabit up/down.  But i'm only averaging 16kB/s
<ketema> hello...when i turn an interface down with ifconfig wlan0 down it does not STAY down, auto starts back up within a few minutes.  how do i prevent it from auto starting, thanks ?
<yehudah_> how do i start acpi once in unity
<howkj1> I have external usb hard drives and am trying to format them after a failed attempt at software raid 1.... now gparted is complaining that the device /dev/sde1 is in use and I can't format it
<IdleOne> howkj1: unmount it
<miceiken> edbian: Save the file and exit gedit. If you have to add kernel options that contain quotation marks, add them as such:
<miceiken> what do they mean with kernel options
<howkj1> it isn't mounted
<oliver_> hi nemo still does not work. :(
<edbian> miceiken: quiet  is a kernel option
<IdleOne> howkj1: gparted thinks it still is. try restarting gparted maybe?
<mbeierl> Cajun_Lan_Man: and without wondershaper, do you get more than 16kB?
<miceiken> edbian: but this: acpi_osi=\"Linux\"
<edbian> miceiken: splash is a kernel option,    acpi_osi="linux"   is a kernel option.  To do that one you need to \" the quotes.  That's all they're saying.
<vorlov> can anyone help me with ubuntu AWS images?
<howkj1> root@Stealth1:/home/howkj1# pvs
<howkj1>   Couldn't find device with uuid 'IgWiAe-ksXG-YKEd-lnGV-m0Fz-8U5M-0UauYZ'.
<miceiken> is that needed?
<howkj1>   PV             VG     Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree
<howkj1>   /dev/md_d0     datavg lvm2 a-   931.51g 931.51g
<howkj1>   unknown device datavg lvm2 a-   931.51g 931.51g
<FloodBot1> howkj1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blenderbottle> why wont xchat connect to the irc.twit.tv server
<Chipzzz> ketma: can you stop the network manager?
<edbian> miceiken: You're adding nomodeset which does not contain quotes so the point is moot.
<vorlov> seems to never recover from a shutdown
<miceiken> oh
<miceiken> doh
<oliver_> Looks like the intel hd chip is not working correctly :(
<Cajun_Lan_Man> mbeierl: I do for about 10 seconds, then the sonicwall shuts me down to nothing.
<kothz> Q: ubuntu 11.04 smaller dash icons ... possible?
<miceiken> thanks :)
<ketema> Chipzzz: i am in ssh not a gui, what is the service or command I need to stop it ?
<IdleOne> blenderbottle: connects fine here
<edbian> miceiken: makes sense?
<blenderbottle>  IdleOne ...what could i be doing wrong
<blenderbottle> i can connect in irssi
<oliver_> Any ideas, why the screen stays black after switching monitors on my intel hd chip based notebook
<Chipzzz> ketma: try sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<IdleOne> blenderbottle: not sure all I did was /server irc.twit.tv and it connected
<KevinLaptop> Okay, this is ridiculous! I upgraded not so long ago, and my monitor just started saying last night "Input Range Out of Range" "Change setting to 1600x900 - 60Hz" but like, if I put it on that then it says that error, if its lower then it works, but its all blury and looks like crap
<blenderbottle> wtf....
<thauriswulfa> I heard something about lenses on unity , can somebody give me some idea like how to get some youtube lens?
<bencc> "cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr" gives me "1024 0 38001" The file descriptors are used mainly by root and www-data so why do I hit the 1024 limit?
<rsleventhal_> Has anyone encountered, with a fresh install of Natty (desktop - classic), that there is no /var/log/messages file?
<miceiken> edbian: gonna try now, thanks :)
<ketema> Chipzzz: that works and i got a nice message about it being converted to an Upstart job
<edbian> miceiken: sure.
<Chipzzz> :)
<Dark_Star1> hello.. I'm having a problem starting Samba and I need help getting to the root of it.. the output of smbstatus  is: No Locked Files whilst looking at the samba.log.smbd file shows me: [2011/05/03 19:49:22.033587,  0] smbd/server.c:1255(main)  ERROR: failed to setup guest info.
<howkj1> can anyone direct me to a channel for lvm removal / hard drive formatting issues? -thanks... using Ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> thauriswulfa: omg!ubuntu! blog has a lot of tips about unity
<ketema> Chipzzz: so i'll use stop next time...i am now back to trouble shooting my upgrade.  reason i am in ssh session is because i got no desktop after upgrade
<KevinLaptop> Input signal out of range*
<ketema> Chipzzz: just my old wallpaper
<miceiken> edbian: seems like it's stuck on a screen with the "cursor" just blinking
<bhaduza1> does wine run under unity menu on ubuntu 10.10?
<thauriswulfa> xangua: I read that blog daily, but not able to find out about lenses?
<miceiken> An Ubuntu 11.04 splash screen showed up for less than a second tho
<edbian> miceiken: mhmm.  How did you change things?  By pressing shift and such?
<xangua> thauriswulfa: it has a search button ;)
<Chipzzz> ketma: I have heard so many complaints about the upgrade that I haven't ventured to try it yet... sorry I can't be of much more help
<lcb> bhaduza1, yes, everything. just drag it
<ketema> Chipzzz: lol no problem its not a critical machine just my Kids desktop
<miceiken> edbian: no, permanent solution by editing /etc/default/grub
<KevinLaptop> Anyone have any suggestions?
<edbian> miceiken: Can you pastebin /etc/default/grub for me or is this machine not online.  How did you edit those files in the first place if your screen is black after the grub menu?
<ketema> Chipzzz: although it is annoying that it basically bombed  i have two distinct problems.. the network was excruciatingly slow on wireless nic and no desktop
<ketema> Chipzzz: been googling all day trying to fix it
<Defusal_> anyone know why ubuntu servers dns would just suddenly break, when the dns servers are still functional?
<lcb> Chipzzz, not really the upgrade but unity.  upgrade should let your system running fine.
<Might> SCREW Ubuntu major revision upgrading, it -ALWAYS- breaks my system, I'm now so frustrated I am discontinuing use of linux based distributions entirely, GOOD DAY
<syrinx_> ^ lol
<edbian> bye
<Defusal_> hahah
<miceiken> edbian: I booted into recovery mode, with root acess. The only thing I did was adding nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.
<miceiken> edbian: I did change the network interface also tho
<lcb> Chipzzz,there are some steps to take tough, like updating what you have first and checking for errors
<edbian> miceiken: You've done all of these changes through recovery mode??
<miceiken> edbian: yes, is that wrong? :D
<cr4x0r> is there a fix for using an external monitor in 11.04 with nvidia?
<Defusal_> can anyone tell me how i can "restart" any DNS related services?
<edbian> miceiken: No that's fine.  I just want to get a clear picture.  So what options are in your GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<edbian> ??
<tapoxi> Hi guys, will gnome-shell make it into Ubuntu?
<miceiken> hold on then I need to reboot into recovery mode again
<edbian> miceiken: sure
<yehudah_> can one start acpi from within unity
<edbian> miceiken: Do you not remember?
<Defusal_> tapoxi: gnome 3 is already out ;)
<miceiken> edbian: not all of them :D
<lcb> cr4x0r, yes, run classic desktop and install Avant Window Navigator. You'll have almost the same or better plus your graphics running fine.
<Anton_new> hello everyone
<edbian> miceiken: ok
<syrinx_> Anton_new: hi
<Anton_new> i need to install my Lexmark z13 printer
<edbian> miceiken: Is this machine online in anyway?  (are you talking to me on a second machine?)
<cr4x0r> lcb: thanks
<Anton_new> please help
<howkj1> Defusal_ : try : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tapoxi> Defusal_: Ahh, I haven't upgraded to 11.04. So if I want to go to gnome 3 instead of unity, I can just install gnome-shell?
<lcb> cr4x0r, try then running the graphics/monitor configuration from your driver utility.
<Defusal_> howkj1, wont that kill my ssh?
<howkj1> Defusal_ good point
<Defusal_> :(
<cr4x0r> lcb: i tried the monitor config in the default desktop (unity i guess?)
<Defusal_> im wondering how people mostly deal with their servers dns suddenly dying...
<miceiken> edbian: talking you on a second machine, yes. Seems like networking is disabled in the root recovery mode. Anyway, the options are "splash quiet nomodeset"
<Defusal_> tapoxi: im not sure, but i dont think the gnome3 package will be called gnome-shell now that its stable
<lcb> cr4x0r, to tell you the truth, i don't recommend no one to run unity when problems with graphics and much less with duals or triples whatever number monitors. classic is better.
<edbian> miceiken: Try booting with no options at all.  This way we won't have a splash screen that is potentially crashing, and it won't be quite so we should see any errors that crop up.
<edbian> miceiken: I've lost confidence in nomodeset since it didn't fix the problem immediately.
<edbian> miceiken: To be clear.  This is Ubuntu 11.04 desktop?
<cr4x0r> lcb: i dont use dual i really only use the one monitor, but its on a laptop
<miceiken> edbian: 11.04 server
<edbian> miceiken: ok
<lcb> cr4x0r, it's the freaking natty + some drivers not updated + xorg stopping supporting some adapters that makes all problems.
<BlaDe^> is there a fix for slow wifi on natty?
<miceiken> still just the cursor, and a second of ubuntu splash screen oO
<tapoxi> thanks Defusal_ !
<cr4x0r> lcb: classic it is (= thanks again for your help
<howkj1> Defusal_ : you could append... are you using sshd?
<miceiken> edbian: still just the cursor, and a second of ubuntu splash screen oO - is this related to the network changes i did?
<m4dv0y> hi guys!
<BlouBlou> Anyone knows why I can't see icons in Unity? I can click on them, but I don't see any of them
<lcb> cr4x0r, interestingly, awm (avant window manager) does a better job than unity, plus you do whatever you want with the desktop.
<Defusal_> howkj1, yeah i am... append?
<BlaDe^> nemo ah I see... Sucks
<cr4x0r> lcb: ill give it  a shot
<m4dv0y> i need some help. I've some dependencies. I tried to resolve the problems with apt-get -f install and synaptic's fix broken dependencies but nothing happened.
<edbian> miceiken: I don't believe so.  Are you sure you're changing the options correctly?  It sounds as if they're having no effect which leads me to believe they're not being changed.  Have you been running sudo update-grub   ??
<howkj1> Defusal_ : so you could restart your network with the previous line and then use pipe " | " .......
<miceiken> edbian: oh doh forgot to do it this time
<m4dv0y> update-manager said Can not upgrade An upgrade from '' to 'maverick' is not supported with this tool.
<edbian> miceiken: That probably is why nothing changed.  (You're of course saving the /etc/default/grub file as well right?) :P
<lcb> cr4x0r, it's a must. i stopped *supporting* unity environment. time enough for devs to fix the issues.
<miceiken> edbian: yes I saved the file
<edbian> miceiken: k
<NFischer> HI all .. ive a Problem: i cant change Resolution to 1950x1080.. ive an ATI Radeon X1950XT Graphics Card.. Ubuntu Lucid (which im using) does not offer any prop. Drivers.. any suggestions?
<Defusal_> ah, well yeah i guess, but i kinda need to find out why it would stop working, i cant restart the servers networking whenever the dns dies for no apparent reason...
<Defusal_> @ howkj1
<Chipzzz> m4dv0y: did you try sudo apt-get --check ?
<m4dv0y> please help i dont wanna reinstall
<howkj1> Defusal_ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart | /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<m4dv0y> Chipzzz:  --check E: Command line option --check is not understood
<thauriswulfa> xangua: But still I am not able to find the YOutube lens
<jbwiv_> guys, after upgrading to narwhal, nothing is being written to /var/log/messages. Is this expected or is something going on?
<howkj1> pipe should run both commands at the same time
<miceiken> edbian: now it booted fine
<Chipzzz> m4dv0y sorry it's just sudo apt-get check
<miceiken> I am able to log in
<vanguard> how can I manage via the console?
<edbian> m4dv0y: System -> Admin -> software sources -> change the drop down menu from LTS releases to normal releases
<howkj1> you might test it first
<edbian> miceiken: Oh I'm good...
<lcb> jbwiv_, something else is cooking there. what i have no clue
<thauriswulfa> Where to get youtube lens for unity?
<edbian> miceiken: So now, our network connection.  Is that owrking?
<howkj1> Defusal_ if you are running a critical connection
<dagon> How can you enable advanced features in the new Ubuntu release so I can have the wobbely windows etc The option is not there when you right click on the desktop
<jbwiv_> lcb: ok, thanks
<lcb> jbwiv_, try sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install
<miceiken> edbian: nope, it isnt
<trism> jbwiv_: in natty, /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default has /var/log/messages commented out, you could add it back if you wanted it (then restart rsyslog)
<edbian> miceiken: sudo ifconfig -a    shows what?
<bencc> how do I check the global max allowed file descriptors?
<miceiken> edbian: eth0, eth1 and lo :D
<thauriswulfa> Where to get askubuntu, youtube lens for unity?
<edbian> miceiken: Do they have IP addresses?
<mbroeker> bencc, ulimit -a
<howkj1> dagon : sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Linuxboy133> hi all I have a question
<edbian> miceiken: Run just 'sudo ifconfig'  it will show you only interfaces that are up
<miceiken> edbian: doesn't say any ip adresses so I guess not. I tried to ping this computer and it said "Network is unreachable"
<bencc> mbroeker: isn't it per user?
<pankaj> Linuxboy133, ask
<Linuxboy133> I want to use my apple ear buds mic for sype but it doesnt work > How or can they work with Ubuntu 10.10?
<NFischer> HI all .. ive a Problem: i cant change Resolution to 1950x1080.. ive an ATI Radeon X1950XT Graphics Card.. Ubuntu Lucid (which im using) does not offer any prop. Drivers.. any suggestions?
<Linuxboy133> skype
<edbian> miceiken: sudo service networking restart
<howkj1> dagon : or you could right click desktop and select change desktop background : visual effects : extra
<nongol> how can i get rid of the new scrollbars on 11.4
<yehudah_> can one start acpi from within unity
<m4dv0y> http://pastebin.com/W1R7MUM9 that's my problem dependencies
<miceiken> edbian: unknown instance: -- am i to specify eth0 ?
<dagon> howkj1, I have it installed but you have to enable advanced visual features when you right click on the desktop and go to change backround, in this new release it's not there for some reasion and I'm in classic mode too when I logged on because the unity is another mess lol
<vagvaf> guys when i shut down my system, the screen will switch off, but not the cpu and the fan seems to go crazy...any ideas?
<edbian> miceiken: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  (I hate that quark of Ubuntu)
<mbroeker> bencc, you can check /etc/security/limits.conf or the proc fs directly.
<ketema> so in my upgrade to 11.04 i got wallpaper and that's it.  no Unity no old desktop nothin.  I can ssh in, and am wondering how I should go about starting a desktop ? any suggestions ?
<edbian> miceiken: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and sudo service networking restart should achieve effectively the same thing.  For some reason the former doesn't work.
<miceiken> edbian: Failed to bring up eth0
<edbian> miceiken: Any details about why?
<miceiken> edbian: "Don't seem to have all the variables for eth0/inet."
<LAcan> does ubuntu ship with a native firewall?
<dagon> well you are not missing much with Unity ketema It looks like a twisted messed up version of a mac oc
<dagon> os
<ketema> dagon: lol that's cool, i'd be fine with old desktop too
<bencc> mbroeker: in /etc/security/limits.conf I have "root hard nofile 30000" and "root hard nofile 30000"
<ketema> dagon: right now i can't get anything
<edbian> miceiken: It does indeed have everything it needs...  Is 10.104 an address inside the DHCP range?
<miceiken> wait
<miceiken> I think I see it
<edbian> miceiken: waiting...
<miceiken> is it spelled address?
<bencc> mbroeker: "sudo cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr" gives me "1024 0 38001" and it doesn't go over 1024
<vanguard> how can I manage WIFI via the console?
<miceiken> edbian: Yes, my ip is 105 here now
<dagon> ketema, can you get a login screen when you fire up your box? If so on the bottom you have to select classic
<miceiken> edbian: also I've spelled it "adress" is it "address"? :D
<bencc> mbroeker: I thought that 1024 in "ulimit -a" is per user and in my case several users use the FD so I shouldn't hit the limit
<ZekeS> vanguard: learn wpasupplicant :P
<ketema> dagon: its set to auto login...how do I get it to logout ?
<edbian> miceiken: your pastebin spells it correctly :)
<edbian> miceiken: it is address
<mbroeker> bencc, well, you know more about it than me.
<bencc> mbroeker:  not sure. thanks :)
<edbian> miceiken: Which machine is 105  ?
<MK``> if I want to remove all config files when I remove a program, I have to use purge, and not the software center?
<dagon> you have any desktop ketema or is it running in command line
<miceiken> edbian: now it works :D this machine is 105, a windows one
<vanguard> ZekeS: are you serious, or is this some sort of fancy joke?
<edbian> miceiken: Everything is working then?
<LAcan> Can someone help me with VNC real quick? I'm trying to connect from TightVNC on windows to my ubuntu machine but keep getting the error "Server did not offer supported security type!"
<ketema> dagon: i can ssh in, but the actual console come up to wallpaper and that's it.  I can move the mouse but i get no context menus on right click, nothing but blank wallpaper
<edbian> miceiken: I don't generally toot my own horn but I'm 2 for 2
<miceiken> edbian: Haha, good job. Maybe it's just be being plain stupid tho. I greatly appreciate your help! Thank you :)
<Linuxboy133> Anyone know how to get the apple ear buds with mic working in ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> miceiken: NO problem.  Glad I could help :)  Have fun with Ubuntu! :D
<ZekeS> vanguard: a joke - tbh I'm not sure what ubuntu/gnome has in place for that ...
<ketema> dagon: where is the config file that specifies the desktop or X window manager ? if I can find that file perhaps I can change it and rebot ?
<ish> Linuxboy133: are you using a macbook?
<Linuxboy133> nope im using a dell
<miceiken> edbian: thanks again, I'll probably be back tho :D
<edbian> miceiken: :)
<llutz> !info cnetworkmanager
<ubottu> cnetworkmanager (source: cnetworkmanager): A command-line client for NetworkManager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21.1-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 25 kB, installed size 208 kB
<vanguard> ZekeS: any idea where I can find something? I just want it to connect to my house network like it does automatically on gnome login
<llutz> vanguard: ^^
<vanguard> llutz: k, thx
<dagon> I'm not sure on that ketema
<jzbl> hi, i am looking if new ubuntu 11.04 has the support for realtek 8192se, I am currently using 10.04 LTS with matt price PPA to get wifi, but considering the switch...
<dagon> I can't even get my advanced visual features to get enabled
<jzbl> can't find info anywhere..
<crash82> Hello, What is the best IRC chat for linux ?
<ZekeS> oh god
<ketema> dagon: ok thanks i'll keep asking and googling
<nongol> is there a way to disable the fancy new scrollbars in ubuntu 11.4 natty unity UI?  they don't seem2work in eclipse
<bsodmike> back
<ZekeS> crash82 you fool!
<lunarmage> hello
<bsodmike> how can I change my mysql root pass?
<LAcan> Can someone help me with VNC real quick? I'm trying to connect from TightVNC on windows to my ubuntu machine but keep getting the error "Server did not offer supported security type!"
<Pici> !best | crash82
<ubottu> crash82: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Crash82: there is no single best app for anything
<bsodmike> login, use mysql; UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD(‘YOURNEWPASSWORD’) WHERE User=’root’; FLUSH PRIVILEGES; exit;  ??
<dagon> Same here ketema I'm not happy with this new release at all
<ZekeS> crash82: I like weechat myself
<lunarmage> My sounds stopped working with the new release
<tomlin> hi someone using gnome3 in 11.4?
<botcity> jzbl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538486
<ActionParsnip> Crash82: its as intelligent as asking what the best colour is
<ketema> dagon: lol it sucks but luckily its just my 6 year old computer..she isn't too upset
<crash82> Ok, I need a irc chat that allows me to do cascading of windows so I can follow multiple channels easily
<jbwiv_> Guys, I've verified that on all four machines that I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10, /var/log/messages is no longer being written to. It's just empty. Any ideas what could cause this?
<bsodmike> ActionParsnip: any ideas on changing mysql root pass?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, can you help me with VNC real quick?
<jzbl> botcity: I have it already working in 10.04, I need to know if 11.04 has the staging build working or some sort of additional package
<ActionParsnip> Crash82: you are using an OS which trumpets choice and freedom. Try a few and see which YOU think is best
<trism> nongol: try running: LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 eclipse; you could also uninstall liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0 if you wanted them gone everywhere
<dagon> lol ketema atleast you are getting her up with linux though at her young age, I've been working on computers since I was like 13 and I'm 30 now but never ever dwelled into linux until a year ago.. Imagine what I could of learned years back
<jzbl> botcity: the PPA the provides me with rtl8192se-dmks is not providing builds for anything else than lucid..
<tomlin> someone has a working autologin in gnome3?
<trism> jbwiv_: in natty, /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default has /var/log/messages commented out, you could add it back if you wanted it (then restart rsyslog) (repost from above)
<Pici> bsodmike: UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('YOURNEWPASS') WHERE User='root'; FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: i don't use vnc. I find it ungraceful and clumsy
<dualcore> firestarter is saying it cant read the system log and i can't see any events ?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, what do you use?
<bsodmike> hey Pici!
<trism> jbwiv_: although it is actually /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf; typo
<bsodmike> nice to see you again mate
<ActionParsnip> bsodmike: no idea, sorry
<nongol> trism: thanks, will try that
<Pici> bsodmike: Howdy.  I'm always here ;)
<jbwiv_> trism, interesting. so where do messages which would have gone to /var/log/messages now go?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: web uis or ssh
<ketema> dagon: yeah ubuntu is great for kids because of the gui, but to be honest i find that the gui gets in my way...
<edbian> ketema: Me too
<rcmaehl> Help. My mic is showing up and unmute, sound works, but the mic doesn't I've tried it on oterh computers and it works fine. It is a 3.5mm mic
<LAcan> Can someone help me with VNC real quick? I'm trying to connect from TightVNC on windows to my ubuntu machine but keep getting the error "Server did not offer supported security type!"
<ketema> dagon: i know that the unity or whatever it is has a config file somewhere...just need to find it and turn it off or revert back to old window manager
<flametai1> Ubuntu 11.04 won't work on my computer for some reason, won't go past the purple loading screen, can anyone help me out? o=-o
<bob__> anybody know where wxBanker stores your files? (not in Home or Documents)
<blackbit> flametai1: what error does it give you?
<jbwiv_> trism, do they now go to /var/log/syslog?
<trism> jbwiv_: it was mostly a mix of kern.log and syslog, although some messages may be missing, I haven't really checked
<trueman> You to find edid.bin find for your monitor
<flametai1> blackbit, no clue, nothing will come up other than the terminal
<ray24> Hi, how do you give yourself permission to delete/create in a secondary hard drive?
<dagon> Yes ketema I was drawn to it because of the user friendly aspect I'm in the process of getting around the OS using strictly the terminal I'm not completly lost on it I slung keys in dos for a long time when I was around 16 or so when the rockin 386 SX mother boards were out heh
<lunarmage> help me get my sound back to my speakers?
<jbwiv_> trism, ok, thank you!
<ActionParsnip> ketema: use a different UI and it can look like any other distribution or even a different OS
<edbian> bob__: Guessing but probably in /home/you/.wxbanker
<flametai1> I mean nothing will come up other than the purple screen, sorry about that blackbit lol
<ketema> i found an article that says when you have no window manager to right click the dekstop and create a folder then enter the folder to get into the file manager...when i try to do this the context menu flashes reall quickly then disappers...
<twilno> today is a wonderful day
<twilno> ahhhh
<flametai1> I've tried bringing up a console but nothing works
<blackbit> flametai1: upgrade I bet
<edbian> ketema: Hold down the button.
<Chipzzz> ray24: man mount should help
<flametai1> m5d check sum or w/e works fine too
<epimeth> hi folks... I've just set up 10.04 server and noticed it didn't come with sendmail (php couldn't send mail) so I installed sendmail and set the directive in php.ini to /usr/sbin/sendmail.    mail() returns true but no mail is sent and I can't find any errors... can anyone help?
<carl-m> Just installed 11.04, running xfce. When I go to the printer configuration, it asks me for the root password :)  Does anyone know what command that is so I can run it in sudo?
<ActionParsnip> ketema: dislike of a distribution as customizable as linux based on the UI makes no sense at all
<tomlin> someone has a working auto login in gnome3?
<flametai1> blackbit, yes it was an upgrade, I tried making a fresh install with 11.04 though using a USB boot but my computer won't even bring the install menu up for it.
<rcmaehl> carl-m: your password
<bob__> edbian: I'll try there - thanks (I am using 10.04LTS as I dislike 11.04)
<edbian> bob__: ok.
<n-iCe> hi
<ketema> ActionParsnip: who said i did not like linux ? i love linux and i like ubuntu is fine for my kids
<flametai1> Any idea blackbit?
<n-iCe> other tty got frozen, how do I unfroze it? I am in alt + ctrl + f4
<howlatnight> has anyone ever had success compiling a source version of dsniff?
<ActionParsnip> carl-m: run the installer with sudo and use your log in pass
<n-iCe> but I was downloading a big file
<trueman> Does anybody use linux mint?
<n-iCe> I don't want to lose it
<blackbit> flametai1: I can't solve your issue, but I had a similar one while upgrading from 10.10. Stuck on login, it gave me a 'module is unknown' error after typing credentials and pressing login. I spent about 1 hour looking for solutions in a forum but just spent 15 minutes making a fresh install
<n-iCe> can I move a proccess to other tty?
<blackbit> flametai1: Hope you get the idea
<Guest73337> \list
<ActionParsnip> ketema: same deal. You can change it as you wish. Its not just for kids by any stretch
<carl-m> ActionParsnip: I am going to install a network printer; I'm not sure what you mean by the install program
<trueman> Does anyone use linux Mint?
<ketema> edbian: that holding down did not help...by the way the screen flickers i think i have a driver problem...the video card is old but its has 256 MB vram its an old nvidia...im going to try a different video card and see if it helps
<ActionParsnip> trueman: mint is offtopic and unsupported here
<n-iCe> nobody?
<edbian> ketema: Ok.  Also, does alt + F2 do anything?
<ketema> ActionParsnip: actually my kids love it
<chaospsyX> should I download and install the updates for 10.10 ? everything is working like a charm and I am kind of apprehensive about updating 10.10
<flametai1> blackbit, any idea why the installer wouldn't work then?
<lcb> n-iCe, let it go, probably a mem issue and it might go away in time.
<trueman> ActionParsnip, do you always use only ubuntu?
<arsenall> trueman: you have problems with mint?
<xc> Hi guys!
<n-iCe> lcb:  I am downloading the file from chrome how can I see the % of downloading
<n-iCe> to wait until it finish
<ActionParsnip> carl-m: the installer asking for root. Stop it then run the command prefixed with sudo
<lcb> n-iCe, no other tty?
<blackbit> flametai1: I am not sure because I never did an USB install, but I've read that USB-boot is not always possible with older bioses. Maybe I am wrong, but I suggest you to check your bios to see if you see any related option and enable it eventually
<carl-m> ActionParsnip: I am not running an installer, I am running the 'Printing' item on the settings menu
<n-iCe> lcb: yes I have the others tty I am in other right now
<carl-m> my question was what program to run from the command line
<trueman> Guys, do you like unity?
<ActionParsnip> trueman: no my lappy runs xpud most days and my samba box runs puppy
<lcb> n-iCe, command top
<pankaj> trueman, NO
<arsenall> trueman: no
<alvaro> Hello
<trueman> hm...
<xc> Gnome :D
<n-iCe> done lcb now?
<Omega> trueman: I do.
<Omega> !oi
<Omega> !ot
<tomlin> hi
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<person> ???
<arsenall> trueman: i prefer gnome-shell, but it always crashes
<brontosaurusrex> i have that old issue of mice pointer not wanting to be scaled, which is i think compiz related, what was/is the solution nowadays? (i did fix that in 10.10 somehow...)
<lcb> n-iCe, you see if the process is running.
<brontosaurusrex> running 11.04 classic
<Omega> !ot > arsenall
<ubottu> arsenall, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> carl-m: then that shouldn't need more than user access
<xc> Arsenall : crash?!
<trueman> can you explain? why is unity so bad?
<edbian> brontosaurusrex: If you're running try turning compiz off, scaling the mouse, and turning compiz back on.  This is the most annoying thing ever IMHO
<n-iCe> lcb: chrome is running, of course, I wanna know the % of the download in chrome
<n-iCe> lcb: I can't even run startx again
<arsenall> it doesnt work normaly
<ActionParsnip> Trueman: its ok (unity)
<carl-m> ActionParsnip: yes, but it is asking me for the root password - that's why I put the smiley face on my original question. there is no root password, but the default install is asking for it, so I am trying to work around it
<arsenall> in natty
<ray24> I'm unable to delete/modify content in my secondary hard drive, I believe it has something to do with mount permission
<brontosaurusrex> edbian, let me try...
<Omega> n-iCe: What crashed?
<xc> arsenall : It's very strange! O.o
<n-iCe> s
<n-iCe> s
<arsenall> i think it's problem with nvidia drivers
<edbian> brontosaurusrex: I'm not sure it is the solution.  Just an idea.
<Omega> n-iCe: What crashed?
<lcb> n-iCe, i don't know if is possible to do that. my suggestion is let the dld go and put the tty on the graphic environment afterwards
<xc> it's probably
<brontosaurusrex> edbian, rings a bell a bit...
<arsenall> my english knowledge is not very good, Sorry
<edbian> brontosaurusrex: yeah.  Same for me
<ActionParsnip> Carl-m: use alacarte to find the command that menu item runs then run it with sudo
<tajpan_22> hello everybody
<n-iCe> lcb:  but how can I know when it finished
<lcb> n-iCe, by looking at top
<Omega> n-iCe: I am trying to help you, what crashed?
<tajpan_22> can someone help me with gentoo?
<n-iCe> Omega: everything
<Pici> tajpan_22: Try #gentoo
<Omega> n-iCe: so compiz?
<trueman> nvidia drivers cannot detect EDID info from our monitors=( it's a nvidia's bug, or monitor manufactures... i don't know
<n-iCe> Omega: I was on skype then all got freeze
<n-iCe> Omega: dunno
<tajpan_22> ok, thanks
<n-iCe> lcb: but says just chrome running, it does not say if the download finished
<Omega> n-iCe: Go in a tty and type the following: sudo killall -9 compiz && unity
<carl-m> ActionParsnip: thanks, 'alacarte' was what I was missing
<kyle_> using Banshee media player, connecting to DAAP server, when i exit the record is removed and i have to add again. how do i make it stay?
<ActionParsnip> Trueman: then run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to disable monitor hotplug polling..but even with sudo, I'm getting permission denied....
<lcb> n-iCe, but you have there much more than saying is running, don't you? you could have the idea by the load if the memory leak or whatever causing that drops down
<trueman> ActionParsnip, for what?
<trueman> i already have xorg.conf in /etc/X11 )
<brontosaurusrex> edbian, didnt work
<edbian> brontosaurusrex: sorry.  It was just a guess!
<tomlin> someone using gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.4
<ActionParsnip> Trueman: your monitor isn't talking to your system to report refresh rates etc. The command builds an xorg.conf file for you which may help
<dd214> tomlin, yes most of us are
<Geoffrey2> the command I'm trying is 'echo 0 > /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll' ... even with sudo in front, permission denied
<kaffe_02> is there a way to move the unity launcher from one monitor to another?
<Pici> dd214, tomlin: No, Ubuntu uses Unity by default, not GNOME 3.
<LAcan> Can someone help me with VNC real quick? I'm trying to connect from TightVNC on windows to my ubuntu machine but keep getting the error "Server did not offer supported security type!"
<tomlin> dd214 : is autol login working for you?
<n-iCe> I am back, just rebooted
<trism> Geoffrey2: echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll; > is captured by the shell and is run as your user, not root
<kyle_> using Banshee media player, connecting to DAAP server, when i exit the record is removed and i have to add again. how do i make it stay?
<dd214> tomlin, do you mean keeping my Gnome3 preference when logging in?
<lcb> kaffe_02, it's heavy :p (on your graphics utility change the monitors) other way i don't believe it's possible
<tomlin> thanks pici but you can install gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: sudo doesn't go over the >
<lenios> LAcan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Omega> n-iCe: You didn;t take my advice?
<dd214> tomlin, nvrmnd.. sorry, I force authentication
<RealOp> how can i upgrade from a CD ?
<Omega> n-iCe: And if that didn't work, I knew how to check if it was done with the download.
<Omega> n-iCe: But oh well.
<RealOp> I have the 11.04 CD, im running 10.10, should be simple?
<ActionParsnip> Realop: you must use alternative cd
<Souperman> RealOp, do a clean install
<Omega> RealOp: I would reccomend you backup your files and do a fresh install
<kaffe_02> lcb: thanks, one is my laptop the other is a separate monitor and I want it on the monitor not my laptop
<Geoffrey2> ActionParsnip, ok, obviously they're expecting people visiting launchpad to be slightly more linux savvy that I am at present :)
<RealOp> ActionParsnip, does alt cd support 64bit?
<tomlin> dd214 ok thx .. i tried all ops but i always have to authenticate too... i m wondering
<Geoffrey2> trism, thanks :)
<Omega> ActionParsnip: No, he doesn't need the alternative cd.
<lcb> kaffe_02, running unity or classic?
<Omega> RealOp: You don't need the alt cd.
<kaffe_02> lcb: unity
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: use: sudo -i   first and you'll be ok
<Omega> RealOp: the normal one is fine
<lcb> kaffe_02, with no problemas at all? :o
<Soothsayer> Anyone virtualizing Windows 7 within Ubuntu ?
<Omega> From natty onwards you can upgrade through the normal iso too.
<RealOp> Omega, how can i upgrade via iso or cd?
<RealOp> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Omega: for an upgrade using a CD you should use the alt CD. Check the upgrade docs
<Omega> RealOp: do you have it burned?
<lcb> kaffe_02, more than 1 moni on unity is giving a lot of probs, that's why i asked
<RealOp> i have both
<Omega> ActionParsnip: There is a new feature in the natty installer, he can use the normal cd.
<ActionParsnip> Realop: ISO and CD are no different in Linux
<Omega> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-live-cd-will-let-you-upgrade-to.html
<kaffe_02> lcb: yeah no problem just super+a find monitors and then it was able to detect the displays with out any problems
<ActionParsnip> Omega: is user upgrading to natty?
<lcb> kaffe_02, do you have catalystic on preferences?
<Geoffrey2> I'm having fun with the dmesg bug....the one where your entire dmesg output is a bunch of errors
<brontosaurusrex> uhmm, how about some fancy mouse trail effect in compiz?, that would do, if i can't have huge pointer
<lcb> kaffe_02, i mean catalyst
<Omega> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Omega: current release could be Lucid...
<Omega> He said 10.10.
 * RealOp is on lucid
<Omega> < RealOp> I have the 11.04 CD, im running 10.10, should be simple?
<kaffe_02> lcb: I dont think so, how can I check that?
<ActionParsnip> Omega: cool. Was unaware of the feature. My bad
<Omega> RealOp: We can't help you if you mislead us.
<jakegub> Is there a fix yet for the blank screen during NEW install of 11.04?
<lcb> kaffe_02, search on apps by control center
<Omega> ActionParsnip: no problem mate
<RealOp> Omega, sorry i have too many machines running diff versions
<RealOp> You are using Ubuntu 10.10
<RealOp>                 - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010
<ActionParsnip> jakegub: which video chip do you have?
<kyle_> using Banshee media player, connecting to DAAP server, when i exit the record is removed and i have to add again. how do i make it stay?
<Omega> RealOp: My advice would be to backup and do a fresh install.
<jakegub> ActionParsnip: Geforce 540m on a Clevo notebook
<RealOp> Omega, ty for the link ill give it a go later
<ActionParsnip> Jakegub: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> Omega: +1 for clean install
<netcrash> irc on empathy :D
 * ketema changed video card and 11.04 came up...is there a recommended video card list somewhere ? that way when I do my next one i won't have this issue with no desktop
 * RealOp will do clean install
<jakegub> ActionParsnip: forgive me, During installation I add that as a --tag to the boot options?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lcb> RealOp, backup with the live cd /home
<kyle_> using Banshee media player, connecting to DAAP server, when i exit the record is removed and i have to add again. how do i make it stay?
<tomlin> GNOME3 possible to put system monitor to panel on top?
<ActionParsnip> Jakegub: remove: quiet splash    and add in in the same place
<xskydevilx> How do I set a manually screen resolution because on my netbook the maximum of 1024x600 isn't showing up?
<rabies> anyone know why in 10.04 I could be getting the following error when trying to use bibtex: I couldn't open style file IEEETran.bst
<ActionParsnip> Tomlin: its not supported here. Try #gnome
<kyle_> using Banshee media player, connecting to DAAP server, when i exit the DAAP record is removed and i have to add again. how do i make it stay?
<tomlin> ActionParship: ok i try
<Pretto> is there a way to save unity session?
<jakegub> ActionParsnip: I will try it.  Thank you for the suggestions.
<n-iCe> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: which video chip?
<lcb> n-iCe, got it?
<ActionParsnip> N-ice: liquid football
<n-iCe> lcb: just reboote
<n-iCe> rebooted
<lcb> geee
<lcb> ok....
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: GMA 950
<W00tty> Hi there
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<W00tty> i've a little question.. is the 11.04 great ?
<yehudah_> hi
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: -d   is fine
<bob__> debian: files are in usr/share/wxbanker/fixtures and are of the form *.db
<lcb> W00tty, it is, under Ubuntu Classic desktop
<yehudah_> how can you start acpi after booting up
<ActionParsnip> W00tty: works fine here, has done since alpha 2
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602957/
<W00tty> lcd, what's new other than gnome 3 ? :p
<hepek> did anybody break wireless (AR928X Atheros) when dist-upgrading from 10.10
<lcb> !info gnome | W00tty
<ubottu> W00tty: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, is 11.04 Ubuntu Classic just 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> W00tty: gnome3 isn't any part of natty by default
<W00tty> ahh i see
<W00tty> i'll try it :O
<W00tty> thanks :)
<Pici> Toph: Ubuntu Classic is GNOME 2.x, not Unity
<guntbert> !gnome3 | W00tty
<ubottu> W00tty: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<W00tty> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<vish> !msgthebot > W00tty
<ubottu> W00tty, please see my private message
<W00tty> <3 ubottu :D
<ActionParsnip> Toph: natty has a gnome classic session which looks like maverick desktop
<samtate> Hi, is there any way to get playlists in the sound menu on 10.10 Maverick. I refuse to upgrade to 11.04 until the bugs have been sorted out in a few months
<W00tty> thanks :)
<samtate> Hi, is there any way to get playlists in the sound menu on 10.10 Maverick (maybe just using the natty soundmenu?). I dont want to upgrade to 11.04
<arand> samtate: No need to repeat
<ray24> If someone can help me access my hard drive, it would be great
<vish> samtate: the support landed on 11.04, there is no easy way and not sure if anyone has tried, but if you want you could try upgrading the indicator and banshee extension
<samtate> vish, how would I do that?
<Toph> Pici,,, ok,, followup question: I can't log into Unity, but I can into Classic. Then when I go to CompizConfig Settings manager and activate the Ubuntu Unity Plugin, I get what looks like Unity (sidebar)  . Am I in what would be full Unity?
<W00tty> @ray24 how do you want to access ur hardrive ?
<ubunub> ray24, how so?
<arand> ray24: Could you give some more details?
<gaspar|work> Hey guys, I updated to 11.04 from 10.10 and the log out button and volume control are missing. I had to disable unity as my graphic card was not powerful enough and the next time I restarted my mac they did not come up.
<ray24> well, my secondary hard drive won't allow me access to delete or create files on it
<vish> samtate: right, ;)  its not an easy way.. and no one might have tried it.. you'd have to figure it out yourself ;p[
<Pici> Toph: I really don't have much Unity knowledge, your best bet would be to ask the channel.
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: you can either form an xorg.conf file or try xorg edgers ppa. xorg.conf is safer but may take longer. Xorg edgers ppa may fix it but the driver are very experimental and may break stuff
<ubunub> ray24 as in you dont have permission?
<tomlin> real vs. barcelona 1 : 1
<Toph> Pici,,,    ok, can anyone else help me on that one?
<samtate> vish, are there packages or a ppa though?
<bassliner> so is there any way to move the icon bar on the left to the right side? or to the left side of the right of 2 monitors?
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: Okay. Do you mind explaining the xorg.conf file editing? I'm a noob in GNU/Linux in general.
<ray24> When I try to unmount it, it saids "Failed to eject media; one or more volumes on the media are busy."
<vish> samtate: no ppa, you;d have to download the natty packages and install in maverick.. should probably work since not much has changed from maverick » natty , atleast the GTK/GNOME part
<bassliner> i (again) feel like these limiting renewals are just retarded.
<ActionParsnip> Toph: i have the same. I need a startup item to run: compiz --replace   at logon
<amstan> ActionParsnip: so i have a bunch of debs now, for my haskell install, i would like to make it easier for myself to use them, can i create a ppa with them in there?
<samtate> vish, so where are the packages? Any particular site?
<ubunub> ray24 so how does that effect your reading/writing abilities?
<amstan> ActionParsnip: they're unmodified, just downloaded them from the ubuntu sid repo
<vish> samtate: on launchpad
<Toph> ActionParsnip,,, ok,, then I should be ok, in spite of getting at it in a roundabout way
<tanath> anyone else getting "No indicators" on gnome panel in 10.10?
<W00tty> @ray check if you don't have anything running (like the file explorer on it)... dunno
<ray24> ubunub, my abilities?
<Logan_> !ot | tomlin
<ubottu> tomlin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vish> bassliner: that bar cannot be moved..
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: its a complicated file. Hunt round and you will find examples
<ubunub> ray24, yes.
<samtate> vish, There are no debs, so obviously I will have to compile
<ray24> ubunub, it doesn't make sense that I'd get that prompt, since I'm not running any application from that hd
<samtate> vish, ?
<bassliner> vish: whoever decided that i couldn't layout my desktop by my own, deserves to be shot and needs better/other drugs.
<ubunub> if i comes to it though, eject it from the side panel in nautilus and see if it works.
<vish> samtate: the natty debs should be available.. the ones that are installed for natty
<ActionParsnip> amstan: sudo dpkg -i *.deb   will install them
<samtate> vish, i cant see any
<amstan> ActionParsnip: i know, but i want a ppa, or something similar to host them for other comps
<ray24> The goal here isn't unmounting, I want permission to delete my files, I believe I made an error yesterday when I deleted bundles of files from it
<vish> bassliner: the design team, but  thats offtopic here.. feel free to use #ubuntu-offtopic for venting ;)
<bassliner> i can just hope no other unix desktop environment would follow this silly limiting b/s.
<ActionParsnip> Bassliner: use gnome classic and you can
<bassliner> ActionParsnip: i'll rather fork unity on my own and hack it to the bone to let it just do what i want.
<vish> samtate: as i said, that takes some work.. it *will* be there, search launchpad for the debs..
<vish> !ot | bassliner
<ubottu> bassliner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Bassliner: your call
<yehudah_> ubottu: how can you start acpi after booting up
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomlin> logan_:ach so _wrong channel...
<Logan_> tomaw: No worries.
<Logan_> *tomlin
<H1N1> libxtst is installed . i can see it in usr/lib when when i compile my application using "gcc".it is giving Error of libxtst like this:-
<Chipzzz> bassliner: you know where to find the sources ;)
<Magizian_^> Secure trilevel encrypted Com/chat server
<Magizian_^> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian2.dyndns.org
<Magizian_^> > or
<Magizian_^> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian.dyndns.org
<Magizian_^> Password is freeaccess     /join #new      make an account
<Magizian_^> Secure login Windoze Magizia HyperTurbo OS Zx86/64v2 FREE ACCESS public beta server
<Magizian_^> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20022 -l user magizian2.dyndns.org
<FloodBot1> Magizian_^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H1N1> Error-> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxtst collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<samtate> vish, I assure you its not there - in deb form at least
<H1N1> Error-> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxtst collect2: ld returned 1 exit status.......................[libxtst is installed . i can see it in usr/lib when when i compile my application using "gcc".]
<ray24> Cmon where's ubunub I have lots of faith in you
<ubunub> ry24 right here lol
<ubunub> erm ray24
<Stereocaulon> I've noticed that after the upgrade to Natty, an ugly bug reared it's head again. When using the Flash Plugin all other sound output seems to be blocked, even when the video is paused. Adobe is the most probable culprit, yet I think that no plugin should have that much power over the rest of the system, hogging all sound resources...
<gunther44> hi, i'm having a weird problem while compiling that google isn't much help with:
<johnathan> im trying to install ubuntu with a usb drive, but im not sure how to do so...
<vish> samtate: the debs are definitely needed to install those packages in natty, so there is no possible way the debs are not present.. (nope, I aint gonna search for it) :)
<gunther44> cc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
<edbian> johnathan: Did you create the USB drive?
<trism> H1N1: it appears to be a capital X, -lXtst
<vish> samtate: but they are there.. ;)
<gunther44> how can i resolve this? i've no idea what cc1 is supposed to be
<Stereocaulon> !enter | gunther
<ubottu> gunther: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johnathan> edbian, meaning?
<ubunub> ray24 what is the format f the drive? ntfs?
<edbian> johnathan: I'll take that as a 'no'  :)   Here is a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<receptor> i wanted to install ubuntu alongside windows 7. ubuntu LTS installer resized my data partition. i aborted the installation. i have a backup of mbr and two bootsectors for windows and data partitions. if i restore the backups e.g. using dd, will that be enough to restore my system to previous state?
<samtate> vish, Hey I found it ;)
<johnathan> edbian, ok, thanks
<ray24> YYeah ubuntulo1
<ray24> I mean ubunub
<edbian> johnathan: :)
<vish> samtate: neat! i told ya it will be there..  :)
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: i take it you of course can help me though despite not overlooking a shoddy copy/paste job
<samtate> vish, Cheers :P
<toto654> Hey everybody, anyone know of a good voip program?
<raven_> how to write dates/times from filename (yyyy-mm-dd - hh.mm.ss.jpg) to exif?
<Logan_> !voip | toto654
<ubottu> toto654: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<ray24> ubunub and I'm pretty sure that it's not an hd issue because I could delete files when plugged into another computer.
<samtate> vish, Now I have to get the dependencies D:. Not a difficult task, just a tedious one
<ubunub> ray24, there are apps in the app manager that may help you. hold on and let me see if i can find a name.
<Stereocaulon> gunther44, Well, first of all I can hardly begin to help you if I don't know what you are compiling and what your'actions were that initiated the compiling
<ray24> ubunub, thanks dude.
<Rehan> does the 64bit ubuntu iso also have the 32bit version on it?
<edbian> Rehan: no
<amstan> Rehan: no
<Soothsayer> Rehan: no
<DaGeek247> ray24, NTFS Configuration Tool sounds promising.
<Zelluz> Rehan:
<sudocomm> this has probably been asked many times already since natty release but has there been a fix found for nvidia video drivers?   additional drivers shows "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<howlatnight> has anyone been able to compile dsniff from source?
<DaGeek247> heck, ubottu might know some tips.
<DaGeek247> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Soothsayer> sudocomm: I had that too, but I ignored it. Does the Nvidia X Server settings window open ?
<Rehan> wow, i guess my old HP laptop is actually 64bit then...all this time i'd been installing 32bit on it and then yesterday i accidentally forgot and used a 64bit liveUSB to install
<raven_> how to write dates/times from filename (yyyy-mm-dd - hh.mm.ss.jpg) to exif?
<Rehan> sudocomm: i have the same "error" but it seems to work on my vaio with nvidia
<Stereocaulon> gunther44, if you need to display a lot of text in an orderly matter without disrupting the flow of the channel, there is a good option here, called pastebin. You can ask our friendly bot ubottu if you don't know what pastebin entails.
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: cc hello.c where the file is #include <stdio.h> int main(){print "hello";return 0;}
<sudocomm> it does but I cannot get my desktop to go over to my 2nd monitor
<dd214> Is there any software that I can use for Visio diagrams?
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: you can install i32-libs and run 32bit apps (you will need to satisfy 32bit deps manually)
<dd214> Or when in doubt.. VM out!
<Under97> #ubuntu-it
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: no thats not my issue
<lyle> why don't i have the "grub" command installed by default? and apparently i have a "grub-pc" package that conflicts with "grub" so I can't install it?
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: i thought my old HP was only 32-bit capable
<Sverd_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/NZcfpByf
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: just a friendly fyi
<R3dy> anyone experiance any wacky USB issues in 11.04?
<Under97> bye
<yehudah_> is anyone going to answer my question
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: thanks, appreciate it
<ray24> DaGeek247, I thought so too, however, it did not work
<R3dy> Just asking because I'm having issuse connecting mobile devices via usb
<Rehan> whats your question yehudah_
<yehudah_> rehan: how can you start acpi after booting up
<DaGeek247> ry24, running the app as root failed?
<DaGeek247> erm ray24
<Rehan> yehudah_: oh i dont know sorry
<ner0x> It's almost worth going to 10.04 LTS after this update. :-/
<yehudah_> at boot, acpi=off otherwise cannot boot
<yehudah_> thanks anyway
<Camer0n> hello
<Xylch> How do I change the Unity appmenu close/min/max to my themes defaults?
<Stereocaulon> gunther44, BTW, I thought that main() should be a void, but that can just as well be my rusty lame excuse for a knowledge of C :-P
<Camer0n> Anyone know how I tell which is my wireless card make/model?
<Camer0n> using the terminal possibly
<ner0x> Is there a way to go back to X and Gnome in 11.04 ?
<Rehan> yehudah_: maybe you could just have the command in some wakeup script?
<Casper76> Camer0n,  just open the case and look at the network card.
<Rehan> yehudah_: or like make a script and put it in startup applications
<Casper76> or just look at the card
<Casper76> should have make and model
<Rehan> yehudah_: where it does like "sleep 60" and then turns it on
<yehudah_> ok, how
<Camer0n> it's a laptop
<Camer0n> not sure how easy it would be
<aeon-ltd> ner0x: from what?
<Casper76> i see.
<famthegeek> :)
<ner0x> aeon-ltd: The default Unity and whatever server they use.
<raven_> how to write dates/times from filename (yyyy-mm-dd - hh.mm.ss.jpg) to exif?
<Camer0n> i googled the model, hang on
<Ray24> DaGeek247, would you recommend that I do a reformat to evade this problem?
<aeon-ltd> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<DaGeek247> how do i keep initramfs (bash thing) from showing up when i power down my netbook?
<aeon-ltd> ner0x: above
<aeon-ltd> !classic > ner0x
<ubottu> ner0x, please see my private message
<mikedddd> Hi, I am having some trouble installed FFMPEG into my command line UBUNTU host, can anyone help... it with the get apt command
<Camer0n> it says here: http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/advent/laptop/5431.htm
<mikedddd> ?
<Rehan> yehudah_: i'm not sure of the details, only been using linux for a week
<ner0x> aeon-ltd: Already did that, still is pretty buggy.
<Camer0n> Realtek RTL8102E is thenetwork card
<yehudah_> k
<Camer0n> but then it says Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN ** too
<Sverd_> ActionParsnip: does it make any sense? I know its a while ago you started helping with the fullscreen flash video computer crashes, but you disconnected after you asked me for the output :)
<DaGeek247> Ray24 it sounds like your system, andnot the drive itself. trying robly wont hurt it though.
<Casper76> Realtek RTL8187SE Wireless LAN ** - that is the wireless card
<Camer0n> wats the first one?
<Camer0n> *what
<afkaway> Secure trilevel encrypted Com/chat server
<afkaway> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian2.dyndns.org
<afkaway> > or
<afkaway> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20622 -l user magizian.dyndns.org
<afkaway> Password is freeaccess     /join #new      make an account
<afkaway> Secure login Windoze Magizia HyperTurbo OS Zx86/64v2 FREE ACCESS public beta server
<afkaway> > ssh -2Cc blowfish-cbc -p 20022 -l user magizian2.dyndns.org
<FloodBot1> afkaway: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Sverd_: my speed sucks. Its loading...
<ner0x> I still think the manager should say "gnome" "unity" "kde" etc.
<Casper76> Realtek RTL8102E (Onboard) is the lan card
<Camer0n> meaning? :/
<Ray24> DaGeek247, Thanks for taking your time responding, I will take the necessary action.
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: sorry about the downtime, isp playing up
<DaGeek247> ok.
<Casper76> its the regular ethernet card.
<Casper76> not for wireless.
<Casper76> the one you plug the cable into
<Camer0n> ok thanks :)
<Casper76> the ethernet cable
<Sverd_> hmm..
<DaGeek247> any one know anything about initramfs as a bash failsafe for ubuntu 10.04?
<mikedddd> How do i update FFMPEG to the most recent... this is DRIVING ME INSANE!
<Sverd_> anyone else that can help with flash video making my ubuntu crash in full screen? (ubuntu 11.04 64bit, nvidia adapter)
<DaGeek247> mikedddd, try 'sudo apt-get install'
<mikedddd> @DaGeek247 that runs an upgrade?
<falserunes> yeah
<DaGeek247> t updates everything.
<DaGeek247> it*
<Stereocaulon> gunther44, np, just trying to compile it myself, without any luck I might add. Here's a standard C helloworld as a reference:http://groups.engin.umd.umich.edu/CIS/course.des/cis400/c/hworld.html
<mikedddd> What if i just want to update ffmpegj
<DaGeek247> mikedddd,  if that fails remove it and install it. you houl have the new version.
<falserunes> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<mikedddd> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<DaGeek247> ye
<DaGeek247> yes
<mikedddd> DaGeed247 Thanks!
<mikedddd> going to do it now.
<n-iCe> Creo que no me gustó unity
<n-iCe> Lo siento más pesado, estoy loco ?
<Xylch> Sverd_: Do you have flash 64 bit installed? or the default (which is 32 bit)?
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: well, i'm actually trying to compile android, but compilation fails with the same error
<Pici> n-iCe: Stop that.
<ner0x> aptitude FTW
<Sverd_> Xylch: probably default 32bit
<n-iCe> Pici: stop what
<DaGeek247> !es | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: google suggests that gcc is broken somehow, but i've reinstalled it to no avail
<n-iCe> thoight was in es
<Xylch> Sverd_: Lemme get you the link to 64 bit, one moment.
<Stereocaulon> gunther44, Ah, but Android uses Java, not C afaik. Anyway this is way offtopic for this channel. Care to join me on #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this?
<guntbert> gunther44: just reinstalling something will very seldom help anything in linux
<BIGWORM> i love tylr
<Stereocaulon> guntbert ^ is right. Configuration is key.
<mikedddd> DaGeed247 Shows as the same version, i am going to remove then reinstall
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: sure
<alessandrodio> sugnaaaaaaaaaa
<DaGeek247> mikedddd, ok
<dd214> gunther44, are you developing an app for android?
<bobhope> w
<gunther44> guntbert: crap :( i thought reinstallation was the magical fix ;)
<LjL> alessandrodio: erm?
<alessandrodio> dove sei sei dobbiamo
<alessandrodio> criptare
<gunther44> dd214: well... i'd like to yeah, but atm, i'm trying to compile android itself
<LjL> !it | alessandrodio
<ubottu> alessandrodio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Xylch> Sverd_: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Xylch> Sverd_: It may fix the problem, but it may not.
<Stereocaulon> !offtopic | gunther44
<ubottu> gunther44: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mikedddd> @DaGeek, strange thing is it says it was removed, but it is not actually removed
<Sverd_> Xylch: thanks, I will download it and try.. do I need to remove the 32bit?
<mikedddd> probably why the update didn't show....
<mikedddd> hm.
<gunther44> Stereocaulon: that's so last year - check the offtopic room!
<DaGeek247> mikedddd, so it still runs?
<Xylch> Sverd_: I don't believe so, I didn't when I installed it and it fixed some of my issues.
<mikedddd> yes, even after it returned that it was succesfully removed
<Sverd_> Xylch: ok, then I just need to google how to use the .so file and im set to go :)
<DaGeek247> mikedddd, restart your computer then?
<mikedddd> did
<alessandrodio> sugnaaaaaaaaaa
<mikedddd> strange... could it be installed a different way?  let me look.
<mikedddd> the php.ini shows it as installed in /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg
<Simkin> 11.04 is lame
<DaGeek247> mikedddd,  try sudo apt-get purge mpeg
<mikedddd> if i just delete that directory and reinstall, think that will help?
<Simkin> how the heck do i get a "pager" with unity
<DaGeek247> or th apps name
<Simkin> i want my multi desktops
<Pici> !classic | Simkin
<Simkin> Pici: ?
<zvacet> mikedddd: how did you install that package?
<miceiken> I need a good and simple FTP server, any suggestions?
<Pici> Simkin: Feel free to pick Classic Ubuntu from the login screen to get the old GNOME experience that you're probably used to.
<suigeneris> hellp
<Rehan> fellas, is there a way to install Ubuntu to a usb flash drive and make it so that it will have the drivers to work on any computer i take it to?
<suigeneris> hello*
<Simkin> Pici: is ther a wa to get the best of both worlds?
<LjL> alessandrodio: stop it
<Simkin> or is unity doomed to fail?
<mikedddd> i didnt it was a different admin, but id guess suda apt-get ffmpeg
<andygraybeal> in general, after i've installed ubuntu, how do i make it so that xwindows is gone and i just have the console?
<jibadeeha> Simkin, unity will be a success
<Pici> ubottu: test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<mikedddd> @DaGeed trying suda apt-get autoremove ffmpeg
<Simkin> jibadeeha: not without a simple pager
<Xylch> Rehan: You can throw a live CD on a USB stick.
<Simkin> jibadeeha: and why did they take away normal panels
<Simkin> jibadeeha: this is absolutely retarded.
<mikedddd> looks like it si working, but i'll have to wait until it finishes.
<jibadeeha> Simkin, the pager is simple to use
<Simkin> jibadeeha: window maker is better
<zvacet> mikedddd : so it is deb package not compiled
<guntbert> Simkin: stop that ranting please
<suigeneris> I've upgraded to natty, and I'm getting grub rescue> now. one guid on the web says to sudo grub after booting off live cd, but I've got no such command
<Sverd_> Xylch: any idea what folder its supposed to be in?
<suigeneris> guide*
<Rehan> Xylch: hmm but i always have to choose the "try ubuntu" option then? i mean is there a way to install it on there but still have it be hardware agnostic
<Diverdude> To this day i still do not understand why the clipboard in ubuntu has not been fixed yet. When i copy something from a program or window or whatever it goes to the clipboard-> good. But when i close the program or window....my copy is ALSO deleted from the clipboard...this is something which should have been fixed in alpha version 0.0.1.....but in ubuntu 11.04 it still exists. I am baffled!
<mikedddd> i believe the initial repo was pointing to deb packages.
<jibadeeha> Simkin, i loved windowmaker about ten years ago, but things move on and it is no longer viable as a desktop replacement given it is a window manager
<mikedddd> sort of new to this..
<zvacet> mikedddd:  try with sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq <package name>
<suigeneris> help?
<mikedddd> zvacet well, autoremove is working onw, will try that next.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: A normal install is hardware agnostic unless you install proprietary drivers.
<Xylch> Rehan: I don't think that is possible, but I can't be sure, there is a way to save settings between live cd sessions when using a USB stick, you would have to research it tho.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: If there is enough space just do a normal install to the USB as you would to an internal drive.
<rezzy_> Could somebody help me with a sound problem? (PM preferred)
<Rehan> Jordan_U: oh wow ok i didn't know that. very cool. so if i do install proprietary drivers and then use it on a computer where the proprietary drivers aren't needed, will it work? Or say i go from a system that doesn't need pro drivers to a system that does?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: yea i have 16gb on the pen drive
<DaGeek247> how do i keep bash from popping up on my netbook everytime i boot it up? it eventually goes to ubuntu, but it takes forever.
<Xylch> Sverd_: It depends on the browser you are using, just look it up on google, <browser> plugin location
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Then definitely go with a normal install, any other option would just lead to headache down the road.
<mikedddd> @zvacet trying now.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: thank you, could I PM you?
<jibadeeha> Simkin, just remember how many people hated Windows XP when it came out, and then how much they wanted Windows 7 to be XP when it came out
<DaGeek247> surely in the 1802 people there is someone who knows about this?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Yes, but I prefer to keep support discussion in-channel.
<Sverd_> Xylch: I did a locate :)
<Rehan> oh ok
<suigeneris> I've upgraded to natty, and I'm getting grub rescue> now. one guide on the web says to sudo grub after booting off live cd, but I've got no such command
<Simkin> jibadeeha: why
<Simkin> jibadeeha: that is totally irrelevent.
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | suigeneris
<ubottu> suigeneris: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<rezzy_> Somebody with pulseaudio/alsa/sound expertise, please send me a PM: I need your help!
<jibadeeha> Simkin, explain how it is irrelevent
<Simkin> windows xp was a minor change on a proven user interface.
<jibadeeha> Simkin, hardly
<botcity> !here | rezzy_
<ubottu> rezzy_: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Simkin> unity is a whole new user interface
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Follow the first guide linked there and when you are back in your booted system run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select all drives (but no partitions) as install devices for grub.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: i'm in an ubuntu install right now, have my 16GB pen drive, and the ISO file. How can I install to my usb drive. Making a startup disk is different, I imagine.
<Simkin> jibadeeha: whatever, the winxp interface is win95's interface
<jibadeeha> Simkin, winxp is not win95's interface
<Simkin> jibadeeha: you know it, i know it, we allk now it. and it's also totally unimportant because MS had the power to shove things down people's throats, ubuntu does not.
<zvacet> jibadeeha: because this is support channel you can discus abiut ubuntu on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Simkin> jibadeeha: it is too.
<Simkin> jibadeeha: start menu, desktop. basics. it's all there.
<rezzy_> Description of my problem: I can hear sound through my speakers (rear green output) but not through my headphones (front green output).
<uabn93> Is there an amd card that is fully compatible with linux? Or am I better off getting Nvidia?
<jibadeeha> Simkin, it isn't so .. anyway offtopic as mentioned by zvacet so best end it here
<Jordan_U> Rehan: The easiest thing to do is to burn the iso to a CD or put the installer on a *different* USB drive with startup disk creator.
<Simkin> jibadeeha: who decided to go the unity route?
<Simkin> i want to talk to them.
<DaGeek247> uabn93, nvidi prvides linux driers for it cards.
<DaGeek247> nvidia
<jibadeeha> Simkin, don't ask me gov
<Rehan> Jordan_U: i see. no way to "run" the ISO from my current install?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Only using a virtual machine.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: ok, thank you
<guntbert> this is a test question - persons should ignore it. question?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: How much RAM do you have?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: 6GB
<kingofswords> hi why does ubuntu give false readings of my graphics card ram?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: What is the output of "kvm-ok"?
<Simkin> so how does the pager work in "unity" ?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: not installed
<Rehan> Jordan_U: should i install it?
<Simkin> i can move things to other work spaces, but i don't know how to switch work spaces
<uabn93> I heard people say that they have their radeon cards running fine in linux. Is it recommended to get ATI?
<suigeneris> I've upgraded to natty, and I'm getting grub rescue> now. one guide on the web says to sudo grub after booting off live cd, but I've got no such command
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Yes.
<Simkin> uabn93: some people recommend ati, they are jerks.
<mikedddd> @zvacet Not working
<Simkin> uabn93: for linux, nvidia is the only good solution (with closed source drivers)
<Jordan_U> suigeneris: Did you see my responses?
<mikedddd> i think it was installed via aptitude
<Lillymon> Hi, I've got an Ubuntu system with 512MB RAM here. What happens if I upgrade to 11.04 on this system? Will Unity be enabled by default, and if so what happens when using Unity on a system below the minimum requirements?
<Simkin> uabn93: the open source drivers just aren't there yet.
<jibadeeha> uabn93, works fine with my Intel G945
<mikedddd> @zvacet May explain the Debian packs.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: Your CPU supports KVM extensions. KVM (vmx) is disabled by your BIOS.
<suigeneris> Jordan_U: sorry, just saw it
<Casper76> Lillymon,  look into lubuntu for that system with 512mb.
<Rehan> Jordan_U: i know where to turn it on in my bios though
<zvacet> mikedddd: can you find that package in synaptic if you can try to remove it from there
<Casper76> its a lightweight alternative.
<Jordan_U> Rehan: If you can enable vmx in your BIOS then you can fairly easily do the install within kvm.
<mikedddd> @zvacet how do i access synaptic, i only have command access
<JamezQ11> How can I view data going through my ad-hoc network?
<Casper76> honestly, i tried running ubuntu 11.04 on my p4 3.0g 1.2g of ram, and it ran TERRIBLE
<miceiken> Problem: I just installed mysql-server and when I try to do 'mysql -u root' I get "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Rehan> Jordan_U: very helpful. thank you. once i enable it in my BIOS what would I do? Is it a gui app?
<Casper76> lubuntu runs like a deram.
<Simkin> Casper76: i have it on two p4's right now, i agree, it is slower.
<Lillymon> Casper76: When I saw the system requirements, the first thing I did was tweet about considering a switch to Xubuntu or Lubuntu.
<Chipzzz> mikeddd: gksudo synaptic
<Simkin> Casper76: disable all the eye candy and it's "bearable"
<Lillymon> How easy is switching from Ubuntu to Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<jibadeeha> Casper76, must be hardware related as it runs like a dream on my netbook that uses an low powered Intel Atom N270 with 2GB of RAM
<twilno> Trubuntu
<uabn93> Simkin: Ahh. So I guess my future plans are to mix a phenom II with Nvidia. Is this a good mix? I mean, is it likely that I will run into some issues?
<zvacet> mikedddd: didn´t knmow that sorry I don´t know how to help you
<Jordan_U> Rehan: No, no GUI (that I know of) for crazy things like this :)
<twilno> ubuntu is awesome
<uabn93> For a new rig.
<Simkin> uabn93: i have that setup right now, works great
<Casper76> jibadeeha,  maybe.
<Simkin> uabn93: six cores amd process + nvidia viid card. it's great :)
<mikedddd> ah... thnaks.....
<jibadeeha> Casper76, what video card do you have
<uabn93> :)
<Rehan> Jordan_U: thats ok, I can do stuff on CLI with some instruction. Would i basically be mounting the ISO to cdrom or something?
<Xylch> How do I change the Unity appmenu close/min/max to my themes default?
<Casper76> Simkin,  Yeah,  it was bearable but still slow.
<botcity> rezzy_,  which soundcard have you?
<Simkin> Casper76: i think we're asking too much of our p4's :)
<Casper76> jibadeeha,  integrated intel chipset, cant think of the exact model off hand
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Basically, make *absolutely sure* that the USB drive is not mounted. Make *absolutely sure* you know the correct device name for your USB drive (/dev/sdX, and you want the whole drive, *not* a partition like /dev/sda1).
<rezzy_> botcity: VIA VT2020
<zvacet> mikedddd:  try with apt-cache show <packagename> to see is it installed
<Rehan> Jordan_U: ok, i can do that part with fdisk -l
<uabn93> Simkin: What kind of video card are ya using?
<rezzy_> botcity: Integrated chip on the ASUS Crosshair IV Formula mobo
<guntbert> LjL: pm?
<jelg> Just installed Natty (on Dell Dimension 9150 with NVidia graphics) - does not work - the unity UI comes up but accept no input
<jelg> only works in "safe mode" it appears
<jelg> not even in "classical mode" etc
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Then run "gksudo kvm /dev/sdX -cdrom /path/to/ubuntu.iso -boot d -m 2G".
<Stereocaulon> !es | n-iCe,
<ubottu> n-iCe,: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Simkin> uabn93: nvidia gts 250
<Casper76> jibadeeha,  it ran terrible though. Even with classic mode withno effects!
<LjL> guntbert: anytime
<mikedddd> @zvacet it shows
<Casper76> but, lubuntu has saved me. I love it.
<Simkin> so how do we change workspaces in unity!?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: very cool. :)
<jibadeeha> Simkin, click on the workspaces icon
<Casper76> Ubuntu was 90% of the time using 100% cpu
<mikedddd> @zvacet can it be native to Lucid?
<vorlov> can someone help me please with ubuntu ami on amazon ec2
<vorlov> ?
<Rehan> Jordan_U: thank you again for all of your help. Going to try this out :)
<Jordan_U> Rehan: It should bring up a window where you will see the LiveCD start booting. Before you install confirm that the drive you see in the virtual machine looks like the right drive and make *absolutely sure* that the USB drive is not mounted at any point while kvm is running.
<jibadeeha> Simkin, it is an icon with a grid and when you hover your mouse over it it says Workspace Switcher
<Simkin> jibadeeha: doesn't exist
<Rehan> Jordan_U: will do
<Simkin> but i found the kb short cut ctrl-alt-right and ctrl-alt-left
<Simkin> jibadeeha: where is this mysterious icon?
<keito> is there a command to open the gnome2 menu, that I can then assign to a screen edge?
<Rehan> whats the -m 2G flag mean Jordan_U ?
<pladijs> Running ubuntu 11.04. My system automatically logs into xfce on VT7. I'd like to automatically open a session on VT8 in parallel. What config files should i look at?
<zvacet> mikedddd: I´m sorry didn´t understand you
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Getting any device name wrong could have severe consequences. If this ends up killing your cat it's not my fault :)
<jibadeeha> Simkin, on mine it is the third one from the bottom
<Simkin> jibadeeha: bottom of what
<mikedddd> @zvacet can it be native to Ubuntu 10.04.1
<Casper76> test
<jibadeeha> Simkin, unity dockbar or whatever they call it
<Simkin> jibadeeha: ok, now i see it
<keito> I know alt+f1 opens the menu, but I still have no idea how to execute the same action via a single command
<Simkin> jibadeeha: this is retarded.
<zvacet> mikedddd: sudo dpkg --purge <packagename>
<Rehan> Jordan_U: oh no worries, i'm a n00b to linux but not a n00b to doing due diligence when messing around on computers :P
<jibadeeha> Simkin, howcome?
<Jordan_U> Rehan: Give the virtual machine 2 GiB of RAM rather than the default (I think 512 MiB).
<Casper76> .
<Simkin> jibadeeha: it's not even on the screen all the time, it doesn't have a preview
<Rehan> Jordan_U: thanks again, will be back in a bit!
<Jordan_U> Rehan: You're welcome.
<vorlov> anyone?
<jibadeeha> Simkin, yeah i miss the preview - just noticed that, so perhaps i didn't miss it that much
<mikedddd> @zvacet hm... removing request to remove ffmpeg which isn't installed
<vorlov> experience with aws?
<mikedddd> but apt show ffmpeg shows me the package
<Pici> vorlov: #ubuntu-server and/or #ubuntu-cloud would be better places to ask.
<uabn93> Simkin: Btw, have you ever tried Dolphin Emu on your setup?
<vorlov> Pici:  thank u  much!!
<zvacet> mikedddd:  try  updatedb
<jibadeeha> Simkin, it is easier to use though by clicking on it and moving windows between desktops rather than working with a tiny preview pager as was the case in 10.10
<Braiam> zvacet: it'll take a while, so wait
<miceiken> Problem: I just installed mysql-server and when I try to do 'mysql -u root' I get "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<Osmodivs> is there a way to copy-paste text o Xchat?
<zvacet> Braiam: yes,I know but maybe updating data base solve question
<usr13> Osmodivs: Sure
<Guybrush88> osmodivs, ctrl+c to copy and crtl+v to paste
<pattysmatty> how can i get into my routers interface?
<Osmodivs> Guybrush88> osmodivs, ctrl+c to copy and crtl+v to paste
<usr13> pattysmatty: go to it's IP
<pattysmatty> how do i figure that out?
<Osmodivs> Guybrush88, thx
<Stereocaulon> pattysmatty, RTFM
<usr13> pattysmatty: They usually all have web based interface
<usr13> pattysmatty: route -n
<jelg> Is there a known problem with NVidia drivers for Natty?
<BrainVirus> pattysmatty:  what is the brand
<Guybrush88> osmodivs, you're welcome
<twilno> ghostOS
<zvacet> !language | Stereocaulon
<ubottu> Stereocaulon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<usr13> pattysmatty: Open a terminal and type  route -n   hit enter.
<pattysmatty> usr13, thanks
<Stereocaulon> zvacet, Read the Friendly Manual, what's shocking about that? ;-)
<suigeneris> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<takeshi> guys, gnome 3 depends of unity? or i can install it without it?
<pattysmatty> stereocaulon, you'r enot suppose to say rtfm.... if you want to say that go to ##freebsd
<zvacet> Stereocaulon: yes,sure  8-)
<blackbit> takeshi I heard gnome3 + unity might cause problems
<guntbert> !gnome3 | takeshi
<ubottu> takeshi: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Osmodivs> Stereocaulon, XD NOTHING!! ROTFL
<Simkin> jibadeeha: my biggest problem with this new interface is you can't just browse all the apps
<takeshi> then i will wait for ubuntu 11.10 :P
<Simkin> jibadeeha: why did they take away the fold out menu!?
<takeshi> Thanks guys
<jibadeeha> Simkin, yeah i find myself having to depend on keyboard shortcuts and alt+f2 more often
<Stereocaulon> pattysmatty, sorry about that. What I meant was that you can probably find it in your router's manual. Mostly a router has it's main interface page at 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.255 or 10.0.0.1
<Simkin> jibadeeha: yes, that's how i like to work too.
<Simkin> jibadeeha: menu is only useful when you want to "browse"
<Simkin> jibadeeha: and now it's gone!
<ChR0n05> so is there any way to get the menu to open in gnome2 by issuing a command?
<ChR0n05> pattysmatty, or 192.168.0.1
<jibadeeha> Simkin, i never really liked gnome2 menus though
<Stereocaulon> ChR0n05, yes, that is also used widely, though I 192.168.1.1 is more common for some reason...
<BlaDe^> my external USB hdd doesn't seem to get detected on ubuntu -- any ideas why?
<ChR0n05> Stereocaulon, last 3 routers I've had have been .0.1
<ChR0n05> jibadeeha, I quite like gnome2 menu
<Simkin> jibadeeha: well it was better than what we have now.
<Simkin> this is unusable
<Simkin> oh well
<ChR0n05> Simkin, agreed
<Simkin> ChR0n05: you also feel this is a terrible move?
<Simkin> ChR0n05: to me, it's even worse than when kde went to kde 4.x from 3.5.10
<Simkin> and that was seriously bad!
<ChR0n05> I don't like navigating my apps in such a way no
<ChR0n05> I really like gnome3's indicator
<Stereocaulon> ChR0n05, fair enough, I have configured about 12 different models, most of them aimed at home users did not use 192.168.0.1 as main address. May just be coincidence though, think nothing of it.
<jibadeeha> Simkin, KDE 3.5.10 was sublime
<aj00200> HaHas anyone else had a problem with LibreOffice Writer being unstable?
<ChR0n05> I think the unity launcher should be movable and not always extend
<Simkin> jibadeeha: kde 4.x is getting there again.. but i'm starting to doubt it will actually make it there.
<cheapie> Is anybody here experienced with compiling software? I'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602991/
<jelg> Natty on my PC does not accept any input, e.g. mouse clicks etc (the mouse cursor is there but no actions)
<ChR0n05> Stereocaulon, yeah, depends on model.
<kyle_> using Banshee media player, connecting to DAAP server, when i exit the DAAP record is removed and i have to add again. how do i make it stay?
<jibadeeha> Simkin, i hope they get back on track ... another interface i really liked was Amarok 1.4 and then they ruined it with Amarok 2.0 .. not sure if that has improved, but wish they had left it alone
<Kartagis> unity?
<ChR0n05> Simkin, I leep trying to like kde 4.6, but it's just too messy, configurations are all over the place
<minimec> BlaDe^: after you plugged it try 'dmesg | tail' in a console. That may give you some information.
<buck_work> How do I disable Compiz in 11.04?
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, does your drive show up in grep "USB" /var/log/messages
<Osmodivs> Kardos_, unity sucks!!!
<Kardos_> really?
<Osmodivs> Kartagis, Unity sucks!!!
<Kardos_> you needed to tell me that?
<cheapie> buck_work: Log in with "Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)" or "Unity 2D"
<Osmodivs> Kardos_, Sorry, wrong nick
 * Kardos_ stuffs a dead hooker in Osmodivs's car
<buck_work> Ahhhhh.
<BlaDe^> minimec nothing in dmesg about it
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon messages doesn't exist on natty
<buck_work> Time for another logout then. Thanks, cheapie.
 * ChR0n05 never gets any answers anymore
<Kartagis> Osmodivs: what is it? apparently I don't have the hardware tu run it
<TheBritishEditor> I need desperate Ubuntu help
<Kartagis> ask?
<TheBritishEditor> I'm having some severe video driver issues
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, in that case my knowledge is outdated. Does it show up in lsusb?
<TheBritishEditor> I installed a driver for my ATI card last night via command line
<Kartagis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<TheBritishEditor> And, being a noob
<Osmodivs> Kartagis, I dunno, What happen? I just got here, tell me your problem
<TheBritishEditor> I want to know how to remove it
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: What's wrong?
<TheBritishEditor> As it broke EVERYTHING
<ray24> I just reformatted my ubuntu and  still cannot access files on my secondary hd
<Stereocaulon> !enter | TheBritishEditor,
<ubottu> TheBritishEditor,: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andrewsmith1986> Ubuntu on mac == trouble. :/
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: Is it a Debian package?
<minimec> BlaDe^: if it is somehow recognized it should give you the /dev/sdX device. Is it possible to have external power for that hdd. Try that too.
<swazzy> can some one help me i have no border to close or minimize can some one help me fix it i have ubuntu 11.04 unity
<Osmodivs> ¡alsa
<TheBritishEditor> I'll remember to do that, sorry.
<Kartagis> Osmodivs: I just upgraded to natty and when I rebooted, I got a message saying I don't have the hardware tu run unity
<A-KO^> Greetings: for some reason PHP isn't updating on lucid lynx though I'm sure there's a newer version of PHP than 5.3.2 in the distro, how can I check for this?
<TheBritishEditor> It's a terrible habit of mine
<aj00200> Has anyone else had a problem with LibreOffice Writer being unstable? Possibly with OpenJDK? I'm wondering if it is my setup or an overall problem.
<LjL> !info php5 | A-KO^
<ubottu> A-KO^: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<bikcmp> Hi all, i'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto and getting a quite odd error: 421 4.3.0 collect: Cannot write ./dfp43LDkTX006283 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=127): No such file or directory
<LjL> A-KO^: you're right, there is 5.3.5. maybe you put it on hold for some reason and forgot?
<bikcmp> (when I telnet to localhost/25)
<BlaDe^> minimec nope its a passport drive, completely usb powered
<A-KO^> LjL: nope, but how would I check that?.
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: It's OK, as long as you try to remember not to... Now, as for that video driver, do you know if it was a Debian package (.deb file)?
<LjL> A-KO^: tell me the output of dpkg -l php5 please
<BlaDe^> minimec /dev/sda, sda1, sda2 and sda5 exist
<TheBritishEditor> I don't know if it is or not
<Kartagis> bikcmp: uid 0 and gid 127 can't write to that directory
<TheBritishEditor> I don't think it is.
<TheBritishEditor> AH THERE I WENT AGAIN
<alanonymous> is gnome3 really not customizable?  For instance, moving launcher panel, allowing multiple instances of something like chrome to be launched from launcher, etc?
<A-KO^> Name php5 Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4 Description server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language
<TheBritishEditor> I downloaded it as a .run file, made it an executable, installed it, and then everythings broken <_<
<LjL> TheBritishEditor: that's a recipe for trouble :\
<Osmodivs> Kartagis, That's a new one.
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: Well, that's not good...
<minimec> BlaDe^: that is probably your internal harddrive. It may be 'sdb' ...
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, This only shows that the external HDD is not recognized aas an external HDD, but does it show up in the list of usb devices or not?
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: I'll go do a bit of research and bet back to you.
<TheBritishEditor> I'm only a few days into Ubuntu, a fresh install isn't out of the question, but I've had so much flipping trouble with my graphics that I might just switch distros
<Casper76> what graphics card?
<TheBritishEditor> Or go back to my cold, lonely Windows 7 installation who hides at the bottom of GRUB
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon how do I get a list of usb devices?
<bencc> how do I clear a file (nginx error.log file) ?
<ChR0n05> TheBritishEditor, did you try installing the driver from the repos?
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, try lsusb
<BlaDe^> did that, only shows 4 hubs
<TheBritishEditor> ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
<BlaDe^> my drive lights up so it definitely has power
<BlaDe^> and it works on windows
<minimec> BlaDe^: External dardrives should be recognized without problem ... Should be recognized as mass storage device.
<TheBritishEditor> I tried the driver recommended to me from the driver manager
<ChR0n05> bencc, overwrite it?
<LjL> A-KO^: err, i needed the first two letters at the beginning of the line
<BlaDe^> minimec it used to work on 10.04
<TheBritishEditor> But it still breaks everything
<ChR0n05> TheBritishEditor, by break what do you mean, what exactly happens?
<zvacet> TheBritishEditor: wait to see if someone help you removing it and after that try to install from system>additional drivers
<Osmodivs> ¡drivers
<Osmodivs> :(
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, that's odd indeed. Did you already try a different port? Some ports might be able to provide more power than others. If in doubt use a port on the back, not the front.
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: I found some instructions that might help. The first step is to run sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<bencc> ChR0n05: I tried "sudo cat /dev/null > /usr/local/nginx/logs/error.log" but I'm getting "Permission Denied"
<alanonymous> can someone explain to me how to move the launcher panel to the bottom of the screen in gnome 3?
<TheBritishEditor> zvacet, I already tried to do it with that. Also, it breaks as in I can't use dual moniters, can't play any game, can't do anything graphical
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon it's a laptop, they're all on the side
<cheapie> Osmodivs: Did you mean !drivers?
<s3r3n1t7> bencc, the cat is run as root, the pipe however is run as your user
<ChR0n05> bencc, maybe nginx has a lock on it?  I'm not that familiar with it
<zvacet> TheBritishEditor: now I see your above post sorry for been late
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: Did you run that command that I told you to yet?
<TheBritishEditor> Ok, I ran that command
<bencc> s3r3n1t7: do I need two sudo?
<Osmodivs> cheapie,  Yeah.
<ChR0n05> bencc, try switching to root
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: OK. Please wait a second.
<s3r3n1t7> bencc, sudo -i to create a root shell, execute the command without sudo, then logout of the shell again
<TheBritishEditor> Sure, take your time
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, does a normal USB pen drive get detected, or another USB gizmo?
<ChR0n05> s3r3n1t7, or sudo su ?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon usb mouse works
<s3r3n1t7> ChR0n05, no, that doesn't setup his env correctly. -i makes sure it's done properly, check the sudo guides for that
<minimec> BlaDe^: I would do a complete shutdown, unplug that harddisk, do a clean boot and try again without having other USB devices connected.
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, so we can rule out an unsupported chipset then :-)
<ChR0n05> s3r3n1t7, so what does sudo su do then?  I've used that to switch to root before
<BlaDe^> minimec it's a fresh install and has been rebooted once already
<s3r3n1t7> ChR0n05, it also creates a root shell, but it doesn't do any sort of checking and it can break your enviroment for using sudo with other programs.
<zvacet> ChR0n05 : sudo -i if you want to switch to root
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: OK. Please run the four commands specified here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602997/
<ChR0n05> s3r3n1t7, good to know
<minimec> BlaDe^: then again dmesg or dmesg |tail should give you some info aobut the device, after you plugged it.
<Angelic> I keep getting my wireless networks greyed out
<ChR0n05> zvacet, cheers ;)
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, if what minimec says works, you might have a power issue when it comes to your USB ports.
<Angelic> I can't connect to wireless for some reason -- however it shows the wireless networks but the wireless networks that I want to connect to are grayed.
<BlaDe^> dmesg | tail doesn't show anything
<zvacet> ChR0n05:  :)
<BlaDe^> I don't think it's a power issue, it works on windows... on the same laptop..
<BlaDe^> *** dmesg | tail shows stuff about wlan but nothing when hdd is plugged/unplugged
<ChR0n05> when would one want to use sudo su then?
<jrib> ChR0n05: never
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, with both devices attached? Hmm...
<TheBritishEditor> cheapie: I'm getting "No such file or directory" with the first command
<minimec> Stereocaulon: BlaDe^: That's what I was thinking too... --> power
<ChR0n05> jrib, why is it available then?
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: That's OK. Just keep going with the others. Ignore any errors.
<ChR0n05> jrib, why not remove it as an option?
<jrib> ChR0n05: what do you mean by "available"?  jumping off bridges is available too...
<s3r3n1t7> ChR0n05, sudo su is not using an option. It's a program you're passing to sudo
<ChR0n05> jrib, i mean why does it do anything, there is obviously a reason for it
<jrib> ChR0n05: sudo runs programs.  su is a program
<jrib> ChR0n05: that doesn't mean it's a good idea to run it
<ChR0n05> yeah, fair enough, just curious
<Chipzzz> chR0n05: seems like sudo su is not an appropriate topic of conversation here
<ChR0n05> Chipzzz, well we kind of arrived here, so now I'm curious
<jrib> ChR0n05: to properly obtain a root shell you should use « sudo -i »
<cheapie> ChR0n05: It's like duct tape being able to hold things together. It just does that, it wasn't programmed to.
<ChR0n05> jrib, yeah that has been advised
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, try to see if the BIOS/(U)EFI detects your HDD as such, when you boot with both mouse and hdd attached.
 * ChR0n05 would like to clarify, he doesn't need to use sudo su and hasn't done so
<Chipzzz> Chr0n05: I arrived at the same conclusion by the same method ;)
<cheapie> I wonder what's taking TheBritishEditor so long...
<iceroot> ChR0n05: you can use cat foo | grep bar   too  its available but stupid
<minimec> BlaDe^: Do you have a powerd USB hub that you could connect between the HDD and the laptop? THat might also help.
<BlaDe^> minimec nope
<kesi> hi all, I'm trying to figure out why my cpu is at 100% for the last hour.  Xorg is using 44% and vino server is using 25% and I don't know why
<TheBritishEditor> cheapie: Got errors on every single one of those commands.
<BlaDe^> but it works on windows so it can't be a power issue, can it?
<ChR0n05> iceroot, I've seen tutorials from years ago that recommended using sudo su
<cheapie> TheBritishEditor: That's OK. Try rebooting and see if your issues go away.
<iceroot> ChR0n05: sudo su is the wrong way
<belak> Is there a way to remove memtest and the recovery kernel from the boot menu?
<TheBritishEditor> cheapie: Alright.
<ChR0n05> iceroot, those tutorials were probably wrong
<iceroot> ChR0n05: doesnt matter if some "noob" peolpe suggest sudo su
<ChR0n05> i've seen lots of tutorials use sudo gedit instead of gksudo gedit too
<iceroot> ChR0n05: i have seen tutorial using cat foo | grep bar too
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, actually it can still be a power issue, some power management works better on Windows than Linux, if your chipset is only partially supported. If you have an Intel chipset, you should be allright though,
<ChR0n05> iceroot, lol
<iceroot> ChR0n05: real tutorials suggest sudo vim instead of sudo/gksudo gedit :)
<jmrkill3rgh0st> hi
<BlaDe^> it's an amd chipset, Stereocaulon
<bikcmp> Kartagis: 21:19:15  < Kartagis> bikcmp: uid 0 and gid 127 can't write to that directory
<bikcmp> Kartagis: how can I fix that?
<ChR0n05> iceroot, no emacs
<zvacet> ChR0n05:  read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * ChR0n05 ducks for cover
<cheapie> iceroot: I personally prefer nano, but whatever...
<belak> Let's not start an editor war...
<belak> cheapie: yeah, especially since nano actually has syntax hilighting
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, AMD is quite general as well, but if it's a really new latop, well...
<iceroot> ChR0n05: but back to topic, sudo su is wrong because its setting the environment wrong
<ChR0n05> cheapie, yeah, I use nano when staying within the confines of a terminal
<ChR0n05> iceroot, yeah, I know that much, I mean to learn why it is wrong
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, latop => la>p<top
<cheapie> belak: I just like how much easier nano is to use. I have never managed to figure out vim.
<ChR0n05> zvacet has psoted a link for me
<ChR0n05> so, anyone know how to open gnome2 menu via a single command?
<belak> cheapie: personally I like vim. It's amazing, but the learning curve sucks.
<swazzy> plus i can't move my windows
<gkx> Hi there. I'm using NVidia on Natty Narwhal, and the world appears to be crashing down on me. Can someone help?
<RavenHursT> Say I wanted to run a command at the end of the boot sequence on my ubuntu server.. what file would I put that in?
<minimec> BlaDe^: I would do tests like that. I don't see any reason for that HDD not to work with a standard ubuntu install. It should be recognized as simple 'mass storage device'. Only thing I see is a 'power' problem. In that case dmesg may not see the device. In all other cases, the system should see the device and give you some info with 'dmesg | tail' after you plugged the HDD.
<Stereocaulon> cheapie, just remember that nano is not available by default on all *nix systems, vi is, to my knowledge.
<belak> cheapie: http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/curves.jpg
<RavenHursT> Like.. remember back in the days of AUTOEXEC.BAT?
<cheapie> belak: The only editor I use besides nano is emacs, and that's just for dunnet... Anyway, yeah, that's a little off topic...
<Guybrush88> gkx, have you upgraded your drivers?
<gkx> I don't know how. :) Or, at least, I tried and it didn't seem to work.
<cheapie> gkx: What's happening, exactly?
<AdmV0rl0n> jeez. I am so hating unity.
<RavenHursT> what would be the "equivalent" of AUTOEXEC.BAT in Ubuntu?
<Mitchell|2> Hey... can someone help me? Just tried installing 11.04 on my intel macbook... it froze, rebooted it... now it wont install ubuntu, and the windows partition gives a blue screen and won't boot.
<BlaDe^> minimec ok np
<bindi> RavenHursT: rc.local?
<Stereocaulon> belak, lol
<gkx> cheapie: I load Natty Narwhal off of dual boot, and it gives me a black screen
<cheapie> !classic | AdmV0rl0n
<ubottu> AdmV0rl0n: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<cheapie> gkx: After or before you log in?
<gkx> cheapie: I'm running failsafe graffics right now
<gkx> Before
<RavenHursT> bindi: ok.. let me check that out.. btw.. rc.. is that the same acronymn that's used in .bashrc?
<ErikM_> hello everybody
<cheapie> gkx: Are the drivers installed?
<gkx> Which drivers?
<Stereocaulon> Hi ErikM_ :-)
<bindi> RavenHursT: probably, i havent bothered to look up what they even mean :p
<cheapie> gkx: Well, does anything show up in the additional drivers window?
<Kartagis> bikcmp: you may want to ask in #postfix or #ubuntu-server
<gkx> cheapie: It's really hard to work with my graphics right now. Everything is in the wrong resolution, which is a graphics problem I struggled with on a regular basis on 10.10
<ErikM_> does any one know any workaround for the nvidia driver issue being installed but not in use? :)
<gkx> cheapie: So, to answer your question, I can't quite access that
<tenochslb> I am hating banshee, any idea how to make i tunes podcasts work?
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, did you check under System => Administration => Extra drivers?
<cheapie> gkx: Can you press Alt+F2 and type jockey-gtk, and press enter?
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: jepp... 173 installed and not in use, even if I switch to the newest one... same result
<gkx> cheapie: Did so now, it didn't appear to do anything.
<RavenHursT> bindi: Found it.. "Run Commands" or RUNCOM... http://pastebin.com/eL4rsxvG
<cheapie> gkx: As in nothing appeared?
<gkx> Yes
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, did you reboot after installing the proprietary drivers?
<cheapie> gkx: Are you typing on the computer with the problem?
<bindi> RavenHursT: cool :)
<gkx> cheapie: Yes
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon:  jepp, after every new install, no effect
<cheapie> gkx: Do you have another computer available?
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, which GPU do you have?
<xangua> tenochslb: those podcast you are suscribed in itunes surely have a web, and an atom/rss feed you can suscribe to
<gkx> cheapie: Yes.
<lapion> how many people in here want to "sudo aptitude purge unity" ????
<cheapie> gkx: Do you think you can go to that computer and chat from there so we can switch to text mode on this one?
<lapion> unity is really beginng to bug me in a irky way..
<xangua> !ot | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: GeForce 9500GT
<gkx> Yeah, let me just figure out how to IRC on a mac. :P Shouldn't take too long
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, Hmm, how did you go about in installing the drivers?
<lapion> xangua, that is totally ontopic for ubuntu..
<cheapie> gkx: Try webchat.freenode.net
<Jordan_U> lapion: The topic is Ubuntu *support*.
<Pici> lapion: This is a support channel, not somewhere for complaining.
<dfclark_> Any help on installing Java on Ubuntu 10.10?
<gkx2> cheapie: Hurrah!
<cheapie> gkx2: Are you on the working computer now?
<Stereocaulon> dfclark_, What flavour of Java do you want to install?
<dfclark_> jdk 1.6
<dfclark_> yes
<gkx2> cheapie: Yes
<lapion> well how do I purge unity out of natty without uninstalling the whole ubuntu package.. or how can I modify unity to suit my own way..
<Gyrth> the ubuntu scrolling bar has changed. i liked the hidden bar.
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<lapion> that is ubuntu-desktop
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: applications > system > additional drivers > there are 2 driver versions - 173 and version current), klicking of the one NOT activated starts the install, after installing andd verifying it being installed and activated I reboot as prompted
<cheapie> gkx2: OK. On the broken computer, press Ctrl+Alt+F1. It should prompt you for your username and password.
<tenochslb> xangua, yes but then what is the point of having an add a podcast button on Banshee. Plus i am trying to add the podcast to my mp3 player.
<lapion> so if I uninstall ubuntu-desktop I should be abole to safely purge unity without par default uninstalling all other ubuntu-desktop packages ?
<pattysmatty> when u have 400w power supply
<pattysmatty> along with 2 dual monitors all energy efficient on 24/7
<cheapie> gkx: I see you changed your username on me... anyway, on the broken computer, press Ctrl+Alt+F1. It should prompt you for your username and password.
<pattysmatty> what's cost of uphold?
<koppe> Considering upgrading to newest version of Ubuntu, but was wondering what
<cheapie> pattysmatty: This is for the Ubuntu OS, not computer companies that make computers with it.
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, does     gksudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings   give an error, or does it display the nVidia control-panel?
<koppe> 's the status with X.  Heard they considered replacing it, but really like it...
<xangua> lapion: ubuntu-dektop is just a metapackage, will do nothing if you uninstall it
<erik333> lapion, you can switch to ubuntu-classic in gdm as well (just log out) or install some other DE/wm such as kubuntu-desktop
<chrometiger> ok, i downloaded 11.04  installed it, no errors that I saw and when it started to boot for the first time, as soon as it goes past Grub loader  ubuntu hangs at a black screen with blinking cursor,   what could be wrong
<dfclark_> I downloaded the JDK package from Oracle, then followed their instructions to install.  But what env vars have to be set, and where, so that other tools, etc, can use the JDK?
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: brings up the nvidia X server settings
<xangua> !java
<xangua> dfclark_: or you could have installed it from repository
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<erik333> since unity seems to be the default canonical UI from now on, it might be wise to keep it around
<Stereocaulon> dfclark_, openjdk-6 should install just fine or are you trying to install (gasp...) Oracle JDK 1.6?
<ChR0n05> what command shows main menu in gnome2?
<trentg> ChR0n05, alt-f1
<ChR0n05> trentg, terminal command ;)
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, if that screen shows the Xserver config, the driver is installed and used. What NVIDIA Driver Version do you see? 173.[something]? or a newer version?
<lapion> how do I get visual effects back in apearance preferences, you see I would like the old extra effects.. also I would like to know how I can save a session..
<dfclark_> Oracle (nee Sun) JDK.  Should I use something different on Ubuntu?
<Charismaa> how cute i get tossed into a channel automatically
<lapion> you see it is a real pain in the ass to start all browsers all chat programs all terminal sessions along with p2p sharing programs each time..
<teemo> im on ubuntu 11.04, im trying to find instances of the currently running apps, coz everytime i try to start skype, it says there is another instance of it running
<lapion> takes half an hour of my time..
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: 173.14.30 but if it is in use, why is the system so damn slow? :)
<shcherbak> teemo: htop
<Stereocaulon> dfclark_, I've tried to install the Oracle one, to no avail. For simple projects openjdk-6 will do just fine. For the more complex ones, especially for closed libs, Oracle JDK might indeed be required...
<shcherbak> teemo: Or top, ps, pgrep, pstree, and some more
<sburwood1> Someone wanna help me with a problem burning CD / DVD?
<Aginor> !ask | sburwood1
<ubottu> sburwood1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dfclark_> Thank you, to all
<lapion> Stereocaulon, you can allways install the oracle sun version by enabling restricted/non-free software
<teemo> shcherbak, any of those GUI?
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, I'm puzzled here. I use a nVidia 9600 LT GPU which is quite similar to your card. My displayed Version is 270.41.06
<sburwood1> I've been trying to burn CDs, both images (Natty) and data disks.  I keep coming back with unknown errors (254, for example)
<shcherbak> teemo: Nope, htop is very easy, but you have menu > system > Admin > System monitor (with gui)
<consolecowboy> i need to write a script that mimicks the highlighting of the word the cursor is currently at. how could this be achieved?
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: you are on 11.04 and the driver is working properly on your side?
<sburwood1> the disks aren't burnt.  Why?
<shcherbak> teemo: Are you on Unity?
<Stereocaulon> lapion, on 10.10 that option did not work for me. I got stuck in dependency hell, in spite of the .deb package.
<ice9> Is there anyone that is using the Iwl3945 driver with Aircrack-ng on Natty
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: oh, looks like I am not the only one : http://askubuntu.com/questions/37084/nvidia-driver-activated-but-currently-not-in-use
<toto654> someone use ekiga here?
<RavenHursT> so if I wanna do a `cp -R * /tmp/somefolder` on a dir tree.. how do I modify that command so that ALL files (including files like .htaccess etc) and dirs will be copied?
<Stereocaulon> ErikM_, yes, you are correct. The version I use is designated "Current". Mind you, I have upgraded from 10.10. Mine was no clean install.
<Aginor> RavenHursT: cp -r <src> <target>?
<lapion> Stereocaulon, the ubuntu software center should install it..
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: ok, I first upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, then because of unity installed Kubuntu on same partition freshly....
<pasjr> Has any one been able to enable rgba true in Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity?
<teemo> how can i rearrange things on the new ubuntu launcher sidebar
<RavenHursT> Aginor: isn't that effectively the same thing?  `cp -R * /tmp` ?
<lapion> Stereocaulon,  just type jdk into the search of ubuntu software center
<Jordan_U> teemo: Click and hold the icon you want to re-arrange, then drag (after it pops off the launcher).
<shcherbak> RavenHursT: cp -r /directory/with/dots/ /to/
<Stereocaulon> lapion, I will once I'll need to develop another Java program ;-)
<RavenHursT> shcherbak: but I don't want to copy the parent dir.. I want o copy it's contents.. there's no way to do that w/o first copying the dir as a whole?
<venik212> I am having trouble with SAMBA after upgrading to 11.04
<lapion> can anyone tell em how to enable adding and removing plugins from the unity panels ?
<venik212> same smb.conf file
<pasjr> ? Has any one been able to enable rgba true in Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity?  If so please IM me thank you
<Aginor> RavenHursT: seeing your last statement
<Stereocaulon> lapion, that is...a program that refuses to compile under openjdk. I am not exactly a big fan of Oracle, as you might have gathered.
<Aginor> RavenHursT: cp -r .??* * <target>
<venik212> I get error messages like: cannot retrieve sahre list form server
<xsinick> how to make desktop icon of my favorite apps?
<RavenHursT> Aginor.. lmtt
<Aginor> RavenHursT: it wasn't clear that you didn't want to copy the first directory
<Stereocaulon> lapion, If I spoke freely about that company, I would be unable to keep this channel civilised and family friendly :-P
<lapion> Stereocaulon, simply edit the source and remove the checks for jdk version
<Aginor> RavenHursT: lmtt?
<RavenHursT> Aginor: Awesome!~  That worked!
<RavenHursT> thnx
<xsinick> how to make desktop icon of my favorite apps?
<RavenHursT> Aginor: Let Me Try That
<ErikM_> Stereocaulon: back in a minute, restart computer
<Stereocaulon> lapion, I can try that next time I'll need it. Thanks again for the suggestion :-)
<bibleboy> hello
<RavenHursT> Aginor: So why doesn't cp confuse the second '*' with being the dest?
<xsinick> how to make desktop icons of my favorite apps on Natty Narwhal?
<lightbricko> Anyone knows if sugarsync or dropbox works well in Ubuntu?
<RavenHursT> Aginor: didn't know you could just keep listing files to copy like that..
<bibleboy> is there any way to install ubuntu on my windows xp pc without partitioning my hard drive but without internet
<skybound> RavenHursT: you can use "shopt -s dotglob"; now globbing with "*' will include hidden files
<aeon-ltd> bibleboy: pre download iso, same directory as wubi, then wubi
<tyler_d> I have tried a few diff methods to get my tray icons back to no avail.... anyone have a solution to get apps like ekiga, davmail, amsn to show on your icontray?
<bibleboy> thanks:-D
<RavenHursT> skybound.. thnx.. Aginor just gave me a good command for cp: cp -r .??* * <target>
<Froq__> Does anyone have a fix for the crappy VNC over 11.04?
<bibleboy> will ubuntu run on 512 mb
<consolecowboy> i'll rephrase: i need a command tool that will let me select or highlight the word a cursor is currently on, to be further processed with xsel and other tools
<aeon-ltd> bibleboy: but you will need some internet source for the iso ofcourse
<bibleboy> wait what do you mean smae directory
<Aginor> RavenHursT: you can, and the last one is always the target
<aeon-ltd> bibleboy: 512 is fine, though personally i'd use lubuntu, xubuntu or start from server for reducing all unneccessary 'weight'
<Stereocaulon> !requirements | bibleboy
<ubottu> bibleboy: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<gridbag> in 10.10, how do I add something to the Addplication/Graphics Menu ?
<aeon-ltd> bibleboy: in the same folder as the wubi installer
<Pici> gridbag: Run alacarte, that is the menu editor application name.
<Aginor> RavenHursT: the ?? in .??* are important, without them you'll end up having .. in the list of files to copy, and things will go poorly
<bibleboy> i have a win 7 pc with internet but want to install it on my old win xp along with xp
<bibleboy> ok ill try that
<RavenHursT> Aginor: you rock.. thanks man
<bibleboy> my iso cd has wubi on it do i need internet for that or can i just use that
<toto654> i have no sound with ekiga....anyone use it?
<RavenHursT> Aginor++
<bibleboy> do  need internet to install wubi from my ubuntu cd i made from the iso
<bibleboy> it has wubi on it
<bibleboy> because i dont feel like having to start my live cd in persistent mode every time
<Aginor> RavenHursT: happy to help :D
<skybound> consolecowboy: i think you'll get more answers when you try to explain what you are trying to do; i still don't get what you are asking; cursor in any (focused) window?
<ray24> Can you download without entering password?
<bibleboy> my ubuntu cd has a wubi installer on it. do i need internet to use it
<wad> Enjoying the niceness of 11.04, but I'm not getting the multiple workspaces. I've got this workspace switcher that lets me look at other desktops, but I don't know how to move windows beteen them. I miss my desktop cube....
<bibleboy> i can switch workspaces fine
<wad> bibleboy: How?
<erik333> just click and drag afaik
<consolecowboy> skybound: yes, so if i'm typing anywhere, text editor, browser, i can hit a key that will run a little script. first thing i need it to do is 'highlight' the word that has just been typed
<bibleboy> well you may have had a problem installing ubuntu or its a bug. I am using the live cd
<consolecowboy> i'm aiming for a text replacement tool
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon / minimec here?
<consolecowboy> (used snippits but can't install in 11.04)
<BlaDe^> It says new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address 68
<BlaDe^> usb-storage etc etc
<bibleboy> can i install ubuntu using the wubi on my cd i made from the iso file off the site.
<Froq__> Anyone know why VNC is unusable in 11.04?  It worked fine for me in 10.04
<BlaDe^> but it doesn't show up anywhere? doesn't seem to mount
<Tomas> hello
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, nice...
<xsinick> how to make desktop icons of my favorite apps on Natty Narwhal?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon any ideas why it isn't mounting now?
<bibleboy> idk i am new to ubuntu 11.04 i have only used 10.10
<BlaDe^> scsi10: usb-storage 2-2:1.0 --- but no mount
<Tomas> would do you speak russian?
<bibleboy> could some1 answer me
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, well, that's a start, mounting is the next step. Please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<Tomas> (((
<Tomas> I must learn english(
<bibleboy> yes u must
<tyler_d> does anyone know how to get tray icons to show?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon http://pastie.org/1862149
<Tomas> use ubuntu classic man))
<xsinick> how to make desktop icons of my favorite apps on Natty Narwhal?
<Tomas> would do you like 11.04 ?
<bibleboy> hmm let me think xsinick
<Tomas> in russia people dont like unity)) and many people back to 10.10 or 10.04
<Glycan> Hello
<Tomas> hello
<Geoffrey2> is Gnome 3 even an option in Natty, or does that need to be installed manually from source?
<BlaDe^> Tomas just use Ubuntu Classic
<histo> Tomas: if you don't likie unity you can run classic mode rather than switching back to 10.10
<BlaDe^> Geoffrey2 it has to be done manually
<consolecowboy> xsinick: if the application is in the menu, you can right click and 'add this launcher to desktop'
<Glycan> I'm trying to make an liveCD, but the save to thing doesn't work to the cd I put in.
<consolecowboy> i think
<histo> Geoffrey2: from ppa
<histo> Geoffrey2: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<bibleboy> for the live cd try just burning the ubutnu iso to a cd. thats the way i made my live cd im running right now
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, Hmm, I see...the device gets detected, as usb-storage even, but it does not even show up on the list of all partitions (both mounted and unounted) :-S
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, unounted => umounted
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon so what's the next step?
<Glycan> I can't find the cd to burn to.
<Glycan> U doesn't see it.
<uwex> anyone knows some good organizer/planer? not devolution
<RavenHursT> ok.. I remember doing this somehow.. but I have a script that has a `mysql -u someuser -e 'execute this'; in it.. but I can't remember how to set up someuser to be allowed to run mysql commands w/o a password... had something to do w/ adding "NOPASSWORD' to some conf file or something.. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<bibleboy> Can I install Ubuntu from the Wubi on my Ubuntu installation cd without using internet.
<Geoffrey2> I'm going to spend a little more time playing with the current setup, but Natty feels like Ive gone to a completely new operating system
<bibleboy> i know doent it feel like that. I want gnome back instead of unity.
<histo> bibleboy: select classic from the session drop down on the login screen and you will have gnome back
<Belial`> kaie, FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<histo> !language | Belial`
<ubottu> Belial`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, This could point to the possibility of a partition table that is somehow unreadable by your installation, though I admit that this is a long shot indeed...
<bibleboy> can i do that from the livecd cause` thats what i use. I dont have natty installed anywhere
<AlexGer> hallo, i'm installing "Zentyal" Ubuntu and get during the installation proces an errormessage. It's free translated from german..
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon it's literally a brand new installation done about 3 hours ago
<kaie> I really can't believe that. netbook with 10.10. it worked fine for a long time. yesterday it went to sleep. I woke it up, it came up, then it crashed. after reboot, I find that then contents of two partitions are totally corrupted. fsck.ext4 even says there is no ext4 filesystem on them
<skybound> consolecowboy: i see; didn't know snippits, that actually worked? i don't know about any such program, sorry
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, is the HDD encrypted in any way, like with Bitlocker or something similar?
<konata> Hey, I'm trying out the cloud demo online
<AlexGer> Could'nt find an installable Kernel in the APT-Sources
<konata> Is that time remaining thing there just for looks?
<sponzor> hi i have a "trojan.exe" and i want to see the source code of exe file.. is there any program in linux that can help me?
<konata> It hasn't moved or changed since I logged in
<Geoffrey2> my big issue right now is that, on my desktop with an external monitor, dmesg output is total garbage.....
<Belial`> kaie, you still using elementary?
<bibleboy> hmm try reinstalling ubuntu kaie. u may have 2 start using 11.04
<kaie> bibleboy, my data partitions are gone
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon nope it's not
<bibleboy> um make an installation cd and repartition from the installer
<consolecowboy> skybound: yeah, i found snippits in lifehacker, became one of my favourite apps, very simple, a little buggy, no longer developed, ruby. but couldn't install because i can't seem to upgrade rubygems. i could try harder to do this, but i figured i might try to write my own version
<bibleboy> youll lose everything though
<Geoffrey2> I run dmesg | more, and all I get is screen after screen of error messages
<AlexGer> hello, i'm installing "Zentyal" Ubuntu. During the installation process i receive the following errormessage. (free translated from german..)
<AlexGer> Could'nt find an installable Kernel in the APT-Sources
<kaie> bibleboy, I know how to start from scratch, but I wonder if that is a known problem. I can't believe going to sleep and wakeup can delete all my partitions
<Superstar_> How do I make the command line ssh send keep alive packets? I keep getting disconnected
<bibleboy> probably not.
<glycan_> Hello
<bibleboy> U may have gotten one of the RARE linux viruses
<Froq__> UndiFineD: so if they have been able to make the pixel changes always fit the TCP frame, why is it never refreshing as I move my mouse over the frame?
<Froq__> Anyone know why VNC is unusable in 11.04?  It worked fine for me in 10.04
<bibleboy> I need this ? answered now. can i install wubi from the wubi on my ubuntu 11.04 installation cd without an internet connection.
<bibleboy> :)
<KM0201> bibleboy: why not just properly partition your drive, and install it from a cd?
<bibleboy> i dont want to lose windows
<Lachezar> Hello people... I am having problems with Unity: I get many visual deffects, including stripes, white zones, etc.
<KM0201> bibleboy: you won't lose windows if you pay attention..
<Lachezar> My video: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<Stereocaulon> What has taken the place of /var/log/messages in Natty? I'm trying to monitor hardware changes, like the insertion of an USB stick.
<KM0201> bibleboy: honestly, in my experience, you run a bigger risk of something happening to windows with Wubi,l than a "normal" dual boot system
<bibleboy> I want to do wubi so i can get rid of it easy
<raichlea> hi all, I installed samba on natty and it wants 'the administrative password'.. it doesn't like mine and I don't know the root one.  What can I do?
<KM0201> bibleboy: just don't say i didn't warn you.. removing wubi is often problematic.. been there.. wn't do it again, its much easier to remove a "normal" ubuntu install.
<bibleboy> ive used wubi before so i want to use it again
<KM0201> bibleboy: wel, good luck.
<bibleboy> ive done it before no problem
<KM0201> bibleboy: and i've done it multiple times, w/ several problems.. so.. i guess we just have different experiences
<bibleboy> I use an uninstaller program to uninstall
<skybound> consolecowboy: yes, sounds like a neat idea (reminds me of the plan9 editor/wm?); if the last-typed-word was already in the xclipboard it would be easy, getting it there seems to be the trick; you might want to try some xlib-programming related chan?
<bibleboy> what windows did you use
<bibleboy> well i had one problem
<bibleboy> i didnt have enough space on my HD
<bibleboy> but that was it
<consolecowboy> skybound: right, thanks, i'll see what i can find
<bibleboy> nothing other
<bibleboy> so i guess ill just try
<bibleboy> see ya
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon --- it shows up in lsusb too
<BlaDe^> Device 069: ID ....... <model/version/etc>
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, yes, so it should, it registers even as an usb-storage device. I'm grinding my brains here why it does still not show up in sudo fdisk -l
<BlaDe^> ill reboot and test
<BlaDe^> all I want to do is move a file from one laptop to another
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, don't please test the following first...
<BlaDe^> it's gonna take 6 hours via wifi
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon it's already rebooting
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, Yes, that would be silly indeed.
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, you are chatting on a different computer than the one you are debugging, right?
<pooltable> hi
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon yes
<pooltable> is any one use ing the new unity thing?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon it's just booted up, nothing has been plugged in yet
<belak> Is there a way to remove memtest and the recovery kernel from the boot menu?
<coz_> belak,  memtes can be "not shown"  from sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, I'm trying to compare the behaviour of a USB pen drive/ card reader to your WD Passport drive, to see what step is missing (shown in the syslog) There must be something different there, so that we can concentrate on the process that does not follow through.
<bastidrazor> coz_: gksudo :)
<coz_> belak,  if you open that file... near the middle of the list,, you will see several lines starting with "#Uncomment".
<belak> Ah, ok
<belak> Thanks!
<coz_> belak,  read them carefully to see what options you have by Uncommenting any of the lines
<beanstalk> How do I remove or unhold "held packages?" It's preventing me from upgrading
<bastidrazor> !pin | beanstalk
<ubottu> beanstalk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bastidrazor> beanstalk: this tells how to unpin them, too
<beanstalk> bastidrazor: thanks, I'll take a look
<belak> I see disable_recovery bit I don't see anything for memtest
<beanstalk> bastidrazor: except it doesn't say how to find out which packages are being held. do you know how to do that?
<coz_> belak,   mm I thought there was one for that,, well.. probably the best thing to do is go to the #grub channel as well
<coz_> belak,  between the two channels ,, someone should have a good solution with grub2... i am not an expert with it yet
<belak> Ok, thanks
<ZykoticK9> belak, in /etc/grub.d "sudo chmod -x 20_memtest86+"
<belak> Ah, I just set 20_memtest -x
<coz_> belak,  there is a little utility name  "grub-customizer"  I have NOT tested it at all   will try now
<belak> ZykoticK9: nice timing. :P
<beanstalk> How do I find out which packages on my system are being held?
<coz_> belak,   just in case you want to test it as well    http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43471/how-to-configure-the-linux-grub2-boot-menu-the-easy-way/
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, in your /var/log/syslog, the attachment of your drive should show up right after you connect it. You can follow the running additons to syslog  with tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, please excuse my spelling. It's all over the place: additons => additions.
<bastidrazor> beanstalk: what makes you think packages are being held back? pinning is a manual step, it isn't something that automatically happens.
<beanstalk> bastidrazor: I can't upgrade my system and a message pops up saying that an error is being caused likely by held packages
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, I will be hitting the hay in about a quarter of an hour, so there is a high probability that someone else has to pick up where I left you.
<beanstalk> I found a forum post saying that if I remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, but I don't know if that'll be bad for my system; how can I tell if the package is being used?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon no problem hold on while I go through that
<belak> There's an abi change with nouveau... and there's a different package that I think needs to be installed?
<gedO> Hi guys. I have one little problem. I'm unable to install gnome tweak tool
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon usbcore says it registered new interface driver ums-cypress
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon it says eery few seconds:
<BlaDe^> reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<BlaDe^> said that 4 times
<BlaDe^> then, scsi 6:0:0:0 Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<rt6765> [*| NOTICE |*] STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT.  UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL,  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE  AND/OR  MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS.  THANKYOU  [*| NOTICE |*]   rt6765 Topy44 Osmodivs gedO pizzledizzle Darkfoe Osagasu repete r3c4ll sa`tan juxta kitche2 beanstalk dijonyummy ITXpander andrewjames gyyrog BlackBinary dtcummin hittt JasonO spartan-11510 coz_ dajhorn lucas-arg Maahes de
<rt6765> [*| NOTICE |*] STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT.  UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL,  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE  AND/OR  MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS.  THANKYOU  [*| NOTICE |*]   mdpatrick Captainkrtek Administrator__ al3x apelgate john robin0800 jibel_ ymasory toad olskolirc ph dfclark_ joe75 eKN-[u] joar mun v4nelle sdwrage stormer99 Mitchell|2 tepster shamino_ |SLacker| belak jamil_1 Diverdude K
<rt6765> [*| NOTICE |*] STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT.  UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL,  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE  AND/OR  MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS.  THANKYOU  [*| NOTICE |*]   Ertyle DrManhattan schelcj usr13 goshawk oco2 mirco pladijs zenguy_vm dannyd caio Browser bollullera1 edd__ Hadoken bafilius Lillymon hackez_work irvee shro0ms bruenig vivid NGE01 Spec ThomasB2k wonder_ meebey_ lostsource 
<rt6765> [*| NOTICE |*] STARTING JUNE 1ST  FREENODE WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT.  UNLESS YOU ENABLE SASL,  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE. PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE  AND/OR  MSG A STAFFER FOR DETAILS.  THANKYOU  [*| NOTICE |*]   Mikelevel shaneo dinodinis gaspar|work luckman212 smw Sliker Logan_ biella ripps zilla rjtst shigutso jenkinSear_ jenkinSear stefanos n-iCe kyle_ _casey Saikor MicroBot pfifo alexfpms talntid LtHummus quentusrex Guest98706
<Topy44> hi, how can i turn off flow control for a serial port for wine? the software i am using in wine doesnt have settings for it
<Baram> I just updated (10.04 64bit) after being gone for a while (175 updates) and I know a new version of both firefox and chrome were in there, now I cannot type Korean in either (but can in all other programs)
<Osmodivs> Hello. Ok, so I sudo chmod in a /usr/share/amsn folder so I could drag and drop some files to /amsn/skins folder, but nowm the /usr/share/amsn folder does not have a lock icon, but inside that folder, ALL of the files have a lock icon. Is there a way to undu this?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon did you see that, above all the spam?
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, That reset is not good.
<BlaDe^> any ideas what would cause it ?
<Osmodivs> I sudo chmod 7777
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, my first suggestion would still be lack of power, even though Windows will be able to use it just fine.
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon this is a different HDD now
<BlaDe^> has its own power supply -- it's a caddy. just foudn it
<BlaDe^> the last one is probably lack of juice as you said
<BlaDe^> was a passport drive so entirely usb powered
<gedO> Hi. I have problem installing gnome tweak tool
<gedO> How I could fix this?
<kevin_> Osmodivs, you need to use a -R to recurse subdirectories if you want everything under /amsn to take on the new properties
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, so this output is registered with another drive ?!
<BigMig> I just updated to Natty Narwal yest from the last version using the updater and i all i see is flashing icons and cannot do anything?
<BigMig> can i fix somehow
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon yeah
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon the first one was a 250GB passport drive, nice and portable, wasn't detected AT ALL so likely power issue
<BlaDe^> second one is a SATA caddy with its own power supply, is picked up displays in lsusb and gives those errors above.. Doesn't mount.
<multipass_> How do i install a .bin file? I have adobe reader file for linux which is .bin
<Osmodivs> kevin_, Like: sudo chmod 7777 -D /usr/share/amsn
<OerHeks> gedO, gnome tweak tool for gnome 3 ? >> https://live.gnome.org/GnomeTweakTool
<BlaDe^> multipass_ ubuntu has a pdf reader already
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, so that external drive, having lots of power, still won't connect? OK, prepare for a simpleton question. Ready?...Did you use the same *cable* when connecting your HDD under Windows as under Natty?
<multipass_> BlaDe^, yeah.. wish i could use it, but the work i do needs these special comment things etc
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon heheh yeah, I only have one usb cable :)
<sparrW> can't be the only one who's asked... How do I get a taskbar back in 11.04?
<bastidrazor> bean_: type apt-cache policy ...the last line will say Pinned packages::     and thus list them
<Kyle__> multipass_: are you talking about a bin and cue file?
<Stereocaulon> multipass_, a .bin file can be executed if you give it executable rights. Before that I would *highly* recommend that you run it through file to see if it is indeed a Linux ELF binary or similar.
<Jordan_U> multipass_: Do *not* try to install Adobe reader that way.
<multipass_> the file is "AdbeRdr9.4.2-1_i486linux_enu.bin"
<multipass_> ah ok, :b
<BigMig> I updated Ubuntu using the updater from the last verision to Natty Narwal and after update all I see is flashing icons and cant do anything. I'd perfer not to have to downlaod the lice cd and reinstall that way, can anybody point me in the right direction
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, is your mouse a plain vanilla mouse, or is it a gaming mouse which lots of thingamabobs?
<Kyle__> multipass_: 1, you can install adobe reader through apt-get, and maybe even the software center
<Jordan_U> multipass_: Open Ubuntu Software Center and search for Adobe Reader.
<multipass_> yeah you are right, thanks... idk why i didnt try that first
<Kyle__> multipass_: 2, the only reason to use adobe-reader is if you need to fill out PDF forms.
<multipass_> Kyle__, i had trouble selecting and copying text with the default app
<multipass_> is that possible?
<Angelic> I can't connect to wireless for some reason -- however it shows the wireless networks but the wireless networks that I want to connect to are grayed.
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon mouse isn't plugged in
<BlaDe^> only used it to test the port
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, You see...I'm clutching at straws here O_o
<soreau> Guys my natty wont load ubuntu classic session. It worked the first time, but since I switched to 'ubuntu' and back to 'classic ubuntu', now all sessions load unity regardless. How can I fix it?
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon no problem. It's getting late now, I'll copy it via wifi overnight.. 6 hours.. lol
<Kyle__> multipass_: I don't know, that's not something I've had to do much.  You can try using pdf2text or pdftotext (both should be avialable) to get text out.
<BlaDe^> Stereocaulon thanks a lot for your help! Appreciate it
<silvertip257> Hello, I'm attempting to PXE boot live CDs for Ubuntu-based distros.  I have PXE (DHCP+TFTP) and NFS working.  Problem arises as NetworkManager changes the interface and disconnects the NFS share (client).  I have not yet been able to get a Fedora live CD to boot as well.
#ubuntu 2011-05-04
<BigMig> anybody? please just point me in the right direction
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, np, I like to help other people (and I get frustrated when I don't succeed at it) ;-)
<xskydevilx> How to I convert a *.ogv file to *.avi ?
<soreau> My natty wont load ubuntu classic session. It worked the first time, but since I switched to 'ubuntu' and back to 'classic ubuntu', now all sessions load unity regardless. How can I fix it?
<Angelic> I can't connect to wireless for some reason -- however it shows the wireless networks but the wireless networks that I want to connect to are grayed.
<soreau> Is there some file that controls the session?
<BigMig> I updated Ubuntu using the updater from the last verision to Natty Narwal and after update all I seeis flashing icons and cant do anything. I'd perfer not to have to downlaod the lice cd and reinstall that way, can anybody point me in the right direction
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, use Yelp
<Stereocaulon> BlaDe^, it is indeed getting late (1:00 AM here), so I'll follow my plan and I'll head for my bed now. Good luck resolving this. Could be a partially supported chipset or another device that is somehow interfering.
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, there is already a guide for resolving network issues
<zizban> /usr/share/sessions ?
<Angelic> where?
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, open a terminal, type yelp
<freeman_> i am running ubuntu 64 bit on my single processor netbook. should i worry or is it ok?
<CodeGnome> BigMig: You mean your desktop is hosed, or what?
<soreau> zizban: That directory doesn't even exist. I would assume it would be some file in /etc
<Angelic> its just displaying a white panel
<happolati> Did I get another nvidia driver when i upgraded to 11.04? Google earth suddenly won't work, I get : Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<rednammoc> little question about booting my encrypted hd during boot. i added a line to /etc/crypttab and another to /etc/fstab. During boot it asks about the hd. Pressing 'M' i get to manual mode. ls /dev/mapper/ --> the hd is not mapped to this folder. manually steps like: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb my_map; mount /dev/mapper/my_map /media/the_map -- are working. any ideas what's wrong :-?
<happolati> Google Earth has caught signal 11.
<BigMig> no i dual boot and just ubuntu is screwed
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, Ill try to help you, what's the issue?
<soreau> happolati: Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to pastebin.ca
<CodeGnome> BigMig: That's kind of vague. Screwed how?
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: Well, its seeing the wifi networks but the wifi networks available is showing in grey.
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, have you tried disabling-re-enabling your adapter
<Captainkrtek> just uncheck the box "wireless networking" then re-check it
<zizban> soreau, I have /usr/share/xsessions
<BigMig> after boot it shows blinking icons and doesnt let me do anythinh
<linuxman410> does anyone know of a linux program that will clone my harddrive so i do not have to reload when i change the harddrive
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: Tried, still the same result.
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, is this new?
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, or did you just upgrade to natty
<freeman_> i am running ubuntu 64 bit on my single processor netbook. should i worry or is it ok?
<BigMig> it worked before the update
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: Its new.
<soreau> zizban: That appears to contain the session files, but not the config file to select which it's using
<BigMig> perfectly
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, install any new software? is this a new adapter?
<geus> Angelic, maybe you accidentally turned of wireless by means of fn+f2 or a switch/button on the side?
<CodeGnome> BigMig: You can try a couple of things. Do a cold boot; Windows can hose firmware. If it's just your graphical desktop that's hosed, you can delete your gnome directories and try with a fresh desktop.
<BigMig> my question is where to find out how to fix it without downloading a disk and reinstlling
<zizban> soreau, right. Does it show all the sessions?
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: Lastly I put quite a few updates on it.
<soreau> zizban: yep
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, open Synaptic file manager
<Captainkrtek> then go File -- History
<CodeGnome> BigMig: So, GDM doesn't show up at all after booting?
<zizban> so you select Unity, log out, login and it doesn't change?
<Topy44> ok, never mind my flow control problem from before... i have a windows app that uses the serial port which works fine on windows, but in wine it can send but not receive data. sending data works, and other windows apps in wine (like putty for example) work fine too.
<BigMig> no all i see is my desktop backround and blinking icons
<Angelic> geus: Its an IBM R32.
<BigMig> if by cold boot u mean manually resetting the computer and selecting the kernel i do that
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: Done.
<Topy44> minicom on the same serial port at the same time recieves the data fine, but it somehow never reaches the windows app in wine
<CodeGnome> BigMig: Fine, so you're actually booting and getting a desktop. Try CTRL-ALT-F1 to get a TTY, log in, and remove your desktop folders:
<Glycan> How come, with a WUbi install,  I hav e0 bytes left on \, but 24GB on \host?
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, go to file --> history
<tepster> cold boot = power computer off
<zizban> soreau, check and see if you have a /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<CodeGnome> BigMig: .gnome/          .gnome2/         .gnome2_private/
<Glycan> And how do I reloacate said memory?
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: I am in there and now I see all the history.
<BigMig> thanks i will try that
<rednammoc> little question about booting my encrypted hd during boot. i added a line to /etc/crypttab and another to /etc/fstab. During boot it asks about the hd. Pressing 'M' i get to manual mode. ls /dev/mapper/ --> the hd is not mapped to this folder. manually steps like: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb my_map; mount /dev/mapper/my_map /media/the_map -- are working. any ideas what's wrong :-?
<Captainkrtek> okay, find anything related to kernel updates or your wireless card?
<soreau> zizban: Yes
<CodeGnome> BigMig: Hope that helps.
<zizban> soreau, Is is this a new install or upgrade
<rednammoc> little question about booting my encrypted hd during boot. i added a line to /etc/crypttab and another to /etc/fstab. During boot it asks about the hd. Pressing 'M' i get to manual mode. ls /dev/mapper/ --> the hd is not mapped to this folder. manually steps like: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb my_map; mount /dev/mapper/my_map /media/the_map -- are working. any ideas what's wrong :-?
<soreau> zizban: clean install
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: Linux firmware thats about it.
<Glycan> PArdonÉ
<Glycan> Anyoen mind answering?
<donkeyinspace> hello, is there a specific channel to talk about compiling?
<ceed^> I have my disk partitioned with a / partition and an encrypted /home partition. Before I encrypted /home I updated by deleting everything in /home except for data and format and install on /. Can I do that with an encrypted /home?
<zizban> soreau, sounds like something went wrong during install.
<Captainkrtek> donkeyinspace, #ubuntu-devel
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, hold on
<donkeyinspace> Captainkrtek , thanks
<bazhang> Glycan, you want to resize / on wubi ?
<Captainkrtek> donkeyinspace, no problem
<soreau> zizban: I doubt it. The classic session worked the first time but since switching to 'ubuntu' and back to 'classic ubuntu' now both load unity
<rednammoc> ceed^: you deleted everything except for data ?
<Glycan> Yes.
<Glycan> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Glycan, there's a special tool for that
<Glycan> What is it?
<soreau> zizban: I just want to know what happens exactly (or what's supposed to happen) when switching sessions
<soreau> zizban: I assume some config file is changed but I have no idea where that might be
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, can you try and find the package for your wireless card?
<TheEvilPhoenix> hey all, i'm stuck at an initramfs screen, with an error where it can't find /sbin/init in the system on boot.  It booted fine last night.  I also can't load up the LiveUSB.  Any suggestions on fixing?
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rednammoc> ceed^: what do you meen by saying you deleted everything except data on /home ?
<ceed^> rednammoc, yes all the settings for programs and such, but kept all my data like docs music pics and such. That's been the way I've upgraded Ubuntu for years. Now I had to encrypt /home, so I wonder if I will be able to access the old encrypted /home after an instll on /?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371 Glycan
<zizban> soreau, got me
<w30> How do I make Unity start at login rather than restarting window manager after I log in?
<puff> How do you figure out if a CPU is 64-bit?
<soreau> zizban: I am requesting the ubuntu gdm source in the devel channel
<rednammoc> ceed^: mounting the encrypted root-partition on boot works but you have problems by mounting the encrypted home-partition?
<puff> I've tried to install ubuntu on this old dell poweredge three times, with two different releases (10.4 LTS and 11) and the altenrate install CD.  Every time, it gets halfway through the install, and the screen freezes.
<bastidrazor> puff: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm     :if you get any output you have a 64 bit capable processor
<puff> bastidrazor: Okay, so it's *not* 64-bit...
<zizban> soreau, you know it might be controlled by $GNOME_PREFIX/share/gdm/defaults.conf
<zizban> I'm not sure though
<georgie> hello
<rednammoc> ceed^: mounting the encrypted root-partition on boot works but you have problems by mounting the encrypted home-partition?
<ceed^> rednammoc, I do not have any problems now. When I upgrade Ubuntu I use custom partitioning. I format / and install on it. I do not format /home which is where I keep all my data. That worked fine when I didn't have /home encrypted. Now I do, so I wonder if the installer will recognize the encrypted /home partition?
<ceed^> rednammoc, the only partition which is encrypted is /home.
<drmorphias> i just installed ubuntu 11.04, and i see that nvidia drivers are installed but the additional drivers page says that no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<victorhugo289> hello
<drmorphias> victorhugo289, hi
<rednammoc> ceed^: this is a google result for: ubuntu installation recognize encrypted home partition --> http://superuser.com/questions/12182/how-to-get-a-reinstall-of-ubuntu-to-recognize-home-partition
<victorhugo289> Guys, in Banshee, does "importing your videos" copy everything into a different folder?
<victorhugo289> what does it do?
<soreau> zizban: 'locate defaults.conf|grep gdm' shows no output
<Aikar> tanyone know why im getting a black screen after switching to KDE?
<drmorphias> "this driver is activated but not currently in use"... how do i make ubuntu use the nvidia driver?
<victorhugo289> The Banshee "import" option, does it copy media files into a different folder? anybody?
<Glycan> Why won't ubuntu recognize my cds?
<zizban> I dont think so
<w30> drmorphias, make sure you read the buttons right, my drivers are green button and  gray button; confusing
<zizban> I think it just makes a playlist
<happolati> soreau: Ok, here it is: http://pastebin.ca/2053648
<victorhugo289> Zizban, I don't think so either, but I just wanna make sure before I click on "Import"
<drmorphias> w30, yeah it shows a green icon. confusingly enough, unity works when ubuntu claims the driver isnt in use (ugh)
<victorhugo289> I'm running out of space on my computer
<zizban> victorhugo289, I think your safe
<freeman_> i am running ubuntu 64 bit on my single processor netbook. should i worry or is it ok?
<ceed^> rednammoc, I have read that, but that is about /home that's not encrypted. I already know how to do that  without /home encrypted.
<victorhugo289> I'll choose the option, then. : )
<Joker_77> lol free should be ok
<Jordan_U> freeman_: That is OK.
<user10213> hallo
<drmorphias> is there like a 3d test i can run to really see if the driver is actually being used?
<Ziber> Would anyone be able to venture a guess as to why skype makes my laptop run really hot (~90C) but is fine otherwise?
<w30> drmorphias, how do you make Unity default without  having to reload window manager?
<user10213> can someone help me please?
<Ziber> ubuntu 10.10...
<user10213> need help at 11.04 natty narwhal
<Joker_77> im running 32 bit ubuntu on my netbook
<user10213> just dunno how to partition
<Maahes> how do you make a sound theme?
<drmorphias> w30, idk... it defaulted for me.
<w30> drmorphias, if you can run the program gears then the driver works
<Jordan_U> drmorphias: If unity3D is working then you're using the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<user10213> hmmmmmmmmp
<Joker_77> the only problem ive had with ubuntu on a netbook is
<user10213> someone help me?
<rednammoc> ceed^: ok. i now the manual steps to do that: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/<device> <map_name>; sudo mount /dev/map/<map_name> /home
<Jordan_U> w30: Incorrect. glxgears can be runwith the software renderer.
<tepster> user10213: ubuntu install walks you through partitioning
<Joker_77> some of the program guis wont ajust for this screen size
<sary> user10213: use gparted
<victorhugo289> Yup! everything's ok!
<ray24> If an external hd was originally formated on a windows, it should be able to on linux?
<Joker_77> i like cli better anyways though
<zizban> victorhugo289, good to hear!
<Ziber> Would anyone be able to venture a guess as to why skype makes my laptop run really hot (~90C) but is fine otherwise (ubuntu 10.10)?
<rednammoc> ceed^: to manually mount your home-partition you need to edit /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab
<w30> Jordan_U, how do you get Unity to run at login?
<victorhugo289> Great!
<tepster> ray24: yes, ntfs or fat are windows filesystems that linux can read
<Joker_77> atm?
<Glycan> Hello?
<Jordan_U> ray24: Yes. What the drive used to have is of no consequence.
<ray24> For some reason, linux isn't letting me format my external drive
<Glycan> How do I make Ubuntu see my CDs?
<sary> user10213: dual booting ?
<Joker_77> tep and fat32
<Jordan_U> w30: It runs by default.
<zizban> Glycan, gotta be a little more specific than that
<geus> ray24, what message do you het?
<Glycan> Ubuntu doens't see my CDs. That's it.
<ray24> "error creating filesystem"
<w30> Jordan_U, not for me *sigh*
<Joker_77> should just show up on the desktop
<ceed^> rednammoc, so what you're saying is that installer won't recognize the encrypted partition as such even if I set it as /home with the manual partitioner in the installer?
<Glycan> When I trry to do "Write to disc" on some file, with a cd, I closes.
<Glycan> It*, e.g. he file browser
<geus> ray24, what command/program are you using?
<w30> Jordan_U, I have to restart the window manager to get it to run.
<Glycan> It opens a prompt the first time you put in a CD, but not the next times for the same CD.
<ray24> geus, I right click on the hd to format, just straight off linux
<geus> ray24, never done it like that, is the disk unmounted? I always use gparted
<Joker_77> jeffster
<rednammoc> ceed^: i never tried that before so i would be really careful about that :D
<ray24> wait, I just realized I had "ext" as type of format
<zizban> Glycan, what does the prompt say?
<user10213> what is swap space?
<Glycan> Open this CD with..
<ray24> Nope, still didn't work. I changed it to NTSF type
 * zizban hasn't burned a CD in Ubuntu in years
<zizban> Glycan, and what do you choose?
<Joker_77> jeffster is now known as jeffster
<geus> ray24, , is the disk unmounted?
<ray24> it's mounted
<bull9408> I downloaded python while I was attempting to set up Conky, and now my splash screens on startup and shutdown are jacked up, I decided I didn't want to use Conky on this system. Anybody know how I can uninstall python? and Conky?
<rednammoc> ceed^: maybe there is a dialog where it say's: "can't read that device/partition -> wanna format"
<user10213> what is swap space? :D
<ray24> I can access the files on it,but I can't delete or create new files on it, which is why I'm formating
<Joker_77> python_h
<ihsanuddin> tes
<Glycan> Er.. Burn stuff to cd
<Glycan> I forget, sort of, since I only saw it once.
<Glycan> Aha.
<Joker_77> sudo apt-get remove whatever isnt it?
<Glycan> "Open CD/DVD Creator
<Glycan> "
<zizban> try it with "Brasero"
<Glycan> "You have just inserted a black CD. Choose what application to launch"
<Glycan> hang on.
<bull9408> Joker_77 I'm not positive what exactly I typed in the terminal :O one second and I'll pull it up
<Joker_77> so take it out and insert a white one
<ceed^> rednammoc, hopefully it is. I guess I will simply have to backup data on /home and then try to see if it works. Thank you for the manual method though. Good to know! :)
<Cporter> does Ubuntu work on RAID 0, and do I have to do anything to it to make it work? I was using WUBI to install but keep getting srros
<Joker_77> do a autoclean first
<rednammoc> ceed^: you're welcome :D
<Joker_77> srros?
<Jordan_U> Cporter: Yes it works (not that I recommend RAID 0, especially FakeRAID which you are most likely talking about).
<geus> ray24, easy answer: use gparted, unmount the drive and repartition/format
<rednammoc> Cporter: maybe this helps you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x2rZe2Z9as
<Joker_77> jordan its better then no raid and its easier to upgrade later
<ray24> geus, it seems that I Don't have permission to access/delete my files on external
<bull9408> Joker_77 , I typed in $sudo apt-get install aptitude python-statgrab ttf-droid hddtemp curl lm-sensors conky-all
<bull9408> $sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<comthre3> Guys,, Transmission wont download any torrent after update to Natty,, can someone help please?
<bull9408> $sudo sensors-detect #answering
<geus> yeah, figured that much
<Joker_77> chmod 777 filename
<bull9408> ignore the $ s
<Jordan_U> Joker_77: I would argue that RAID 0 is in many respects much worse than no RAID at all.
<comthre3> Tried deleting the config folder, with no avail
<comthre3> can someone help please?
<Joker_77> its easer to do forensics on too u get less lost data jordon
<user10213> can someone private chat and help me on installing linux??
<user10213> 11.04 natty narwhal
<Jordan_U> !pm | user10213
<ubottu> user10213: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<platzhirsch> Is everyone satisfied with Unity?
<Maahes> anyone know a skeleton template for making a sound theme?
<Joker_77> no i like anarchy
<geus> ray24, you could cd to the drive and type "sudo chown -R yourusername" (make sure you have backups of all your data 1st)
<zizban> I love Unity.
<tepster> im liking Unity..it has its quirks though
<comthre3> anyone with transmission experience ? the ports are all set and open, the router is configured, Vuze started working now, but not transmission
<tsrk> How do I add kernel boot parameters permanently, that last through kernel upgrades?
<minarge> I find unity gets better the longer you use it
<zizban> ya it has quirks but it's mostly awesome
<geus> ray24, otherwise try gparted
<Joker_77> anyone tried inguma?
<w30> platzhirsch, I cant get it to be default.
<platzhirsch> I have still some troubles with using multiple monitors, but its fine
<minarge> as it once it knows your typical programs it becomes more efficient
<comthre3> hello,, anyone?
<w30> platzhirsch, I have to restart window manager
<platzhirsch> w30: :(
<quant> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tepster> i love that top left application button though...i use something like that all the time in mac os x
<ray24> geus, its formating now, I'm not sure if it was because I downloaded gparted as I did not use it.
<tepster> works kind of like spotlight
<geus> ray24, good!
<ututu> tsrk, add them in /etc/default/grub
<Joker_77> anyone tried inguma?
<ray24> geus you're great, thanks.
<Cporter> it's not "FakeRaid" and this computer is better with the e read bonus, not redundancy necessary. I just want to dual boot win7 and Ubuntu.
<Cporter> ill okk at the vid, thanks
<bull9408> can somebody tell me how to uninstall python
<Cporter> dam, i cant type today
<ray24> geus, it works now :) thanks again dude!!
<Veloce06> I have a backup from clonezilla of my previous machine. I'm trying to mount the .img file on loopback after restoring it using partclone, but I keep getting a can't read superblock. dmesg | tail shows XFS: last sector read failed. Any ideas?
<geus> glad it worked out
<zizban> bull9408, why do want to do that?
<Joker_77> yeah no prob porter i would suggest rewiting the boot.ini instead of using grub though
<eiriksvin> is there a way to use gnome3 in 11.04 Classic?
<comthre3> can someone help me with transmission pleaase?
<bull9408> I had installed it to use conky, however I changed my mind because I don't want conky on this system now. It has messed up splash screens on start up and shut down. and a few other graphical issues
<quant> eiriksvin, there is a way to install Gnome Shell and Gnome 3 which breaks Unity
<quant> !question | comthre3
<ubottu> comthre3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsrk> ututu: Thank you, that's the file I'm looking for
<Joker_77> hey anyone have any experience with postgresql?
<eiriksvin> i want to keep unity for my gf, but i want the sweet eye candy for my classic
<Cporter> unfortunately I wouldn't know how to do that without messing it up. The problem is i keep getting an error sayingno root file system. but it works with the laptop fine
<ututu> tsrk, np
<zizban> bull9408, if you installed it via apt, just go to Synaptic and uninstall it
<quant> eiriksvin, Classic is Gnome 2
<Joker_77> thats what i said ziz
<comthre3> quant transmission wont work, tried to delete the config folder, nothing, the ports are all set and open, the router is configured, Vuze started working now, but not transmission
<bull9408> didn't know synaptic recognized if i installed through terminal
<minarge> @fennucci before logging in you can change the session to ubuntu classic
<zizban> Joker_77, had back turned, eating
<zizban> bull9408, it does
<quant> comthre3, what exact problem are you getting?
<zizban> eiriksvin, try Unity2D ;-)
<bull9408> zizban, good deal, thanks man
<zizban> bull9408, my pleasure
<comthre3> quant, its simply not downloading/uploading anything, not even connecting to peers/seeds host unreachable, on all torrents
<donkeyinspace> hello, where can i talk about compiling?
<bull9408> zizban, actually I'm now seeing that I had not downloaded python, it's integral to ubuntu, well, unity...
<Joker_77> hello world
<quant> comthre3, do you see it open the torrent file?
<bull9408> zizban, here's the command I put in terminal: $sudo apt-get install aptitude python-statgrab ttf-droid hddtemp curl lm-sensors conky-all
<bull9408> $sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp
<bull9408> $sudo sensors-detect #answering
<fennucci> eh minarge
<tepster> donkeyinspace: #ubuntu-dev i believe
<comthre3> quant,  the torrent file loads, but gives a 0 0 peers seeds doesnt connect to anyone
<zizban> bull9408, unless you are crunched for disk space, don't worry a bout those. they're harmless
<minarge> ah sorry does @<username> send a private message?
<bull9408> ok.
<Joker_77> idid u autoclean?
<quant> comthre3, check more torrents and check all the setting (maximum and minimum dowload and upload limit etc.)
<bull9408> zizban, any clue about what messed up my splash screens
<Eyes_Only> Hello everyone, I need some help with keyboard mapping and manually altering what keys do.
<zizban> bull9408, what splash scrren?
<comthre3> quant, did that, tried 13 torrents from different sites, all working in vuze non in transmission
<eiriksvin> is unity 2D gonna give me that little glow around my windows, and make my menus  and windows tranpsparent?
<minarge> quant whats wrong with your keys?
<puff> Can anybody help me get ubuntu installed on this machine?
<eiriksvin> cus thats what i want, i like my inside veiw desktop box too
<puff> It keeps freezing halfway through the install.
<bull9408> zizban, well I'm referring to them as splash screens, the "Ubuntu" screen with the "....." when you are starting up and shutting down. They just kinda go black and do some crazy pixelation, thing. not really sure
<zizban> eiriksvin, I'm not sure. My untiy 2d install is that work
<Eyes_Only> minarge: ae you talking to me?
<zizban> bull9408, did this start after you installed that software?
<bull9408> yes
<Veloce06> I'm trying to mount a backup .img file getting the error /dev/loop0: can't read superblock. This is from a clonezilla backup of an XFS partition. What is this error telling me? Google didn't give me anything either.
<Joker_77> ziz get him to start with a autoclean to see if its leftovers
<zizban> let me scroll up and see what you installed
<zizban> Joker_77, ah yes
<eiriksvin> is it possible to get gnome3 on 11.04?
<LjL> eiriksvin: it's possible, but it will break Unity and quite possibly other things, and it's unsupported
<geus> comthre3, you do have a static IP address?
<comthre3> geus, yes
<zizban> bull9408, you can try autoclean. sudo apt-get autoclean
<geus> ports forwarded on router? Firewalls? firestarter/ufw?
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: I managed to find the package and had to transfer it via usb to install it and it did but still no wifi.
<comthre3> geus, all open, no firewall
<Captainkrtek> Angelic, not sure, never had an issue like this :/
<Angelic> Captainkrtek: It'll detect the wifi networks but the wifi networks come in greyed out.
<bull9408> zizban, says it's unable to find package "autoclean"
<eiriksvin> crap, is there anything else i can do for classic... other than be stuck with what little compiz offers?
<geus> tried alternate ports? 16881-16891 instead of 6881-6891
<quant> eiriksvin, what are you referring to as "classic"?
<comthre3> geus, hmmm,, nop didnt try that, let me give it a whire!
<comthre3> wait!!!
<comthre3> it started working now!!!!!!! when i ran it as sudo it started downloading!
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<eiriksvin> Ubuntu (Classic Session) when you choose your session at the login creen at the bottom
<geus> hmm, that's ermm not good
<geus> shouldn't need root priviliges
<zizban> bull9408, it's part of apt-get. it should just be "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<geus> probably will work as "normal" user now too
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<comthre3> geus, i know,,, it was a hailmerry sorta thing and it worked.. let me check running as normal use
<bull9408> zizban, ok, it ran... well, the command ran without errors.
<eiriksvin> Angelic whats ur Wifi adapter, and what driver are you using?
<bull9408> zizban, is that all there is to it?
<gem_cat> I am under some kind of attack - I am watching it on tcpdump but do not know what to do about it
<Fudge> does anybody know if it is possible to convert a powerpoint presentation to vcd
<comthre3> geus, im getting "Couldn't open "/home/com3/.config/transmission/lock": Permission denied"
<Angelic> erbngeek: Not sure, I just know its an IBM R32.
<zizban> bull9408, yup so it found nothing. That was a long shot. Try uninstalling everything you installed, what you listed
<geus> try removing your config files as root and fire up as normal user afterwards then I'd guess
<Angelic> eiriksvin: Not sure I know its an IBM 32* not sure of the hardware
<bull9408> ok
<eiriksvin> ok are you using it through Wireless Windows Drivers?
<geus> unless transmission is still running as root?
<geus> tray?
<eiriksvin> Angelic^
<Angelic> eiriksvin: I think so.
<multipass_> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<eiriksvin> Angelic open it up, and the driver name will be in there
<Angelic> eiriksvin: Through what command in terminal?
<robin0800> Angelic, lspci and look for wireless adapter
<eiriksvin> Angelic open ur terminal and type lsusb             <that will tell you what adapter you have
<maryanne> Hey I just tried out a code to a site to reprogram it but it's locked; is there any other way to program an existing site?
<Angelic> eiriksvin: Aironet wireless communications cisco aironet wireless 802.11b
<eiriksvin> robin0800 lspci will only give you pci info, lsusb will give you usb info
<maryanne> ok thanks
<Mitchell|2> Can someone help me with something? I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a 2005 intel mac mini, worked fine with 10.04... now I put in a KVM switch today, when I switch devices, a lot of the time, I have to reset the computer, it doesn't respond, it locks up.
<maryanne> You might have virus
<Mitchell|2> Me, maryanne?
<eiriksvin> ok, take that online and google it to see if theres a way to get it to run native, thats the best:)
<Angelic> eiriksvin: me?
<maryanne> Hey I need some help I tried to use a code on a website to reprogram it but it's locked. Is there any other way to program an existing site?
<eiriksvin> yeah, sorry:)
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<tjiggi_fo> !ot | maryanne
<ubottu> maryanne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<comthre3> geus, guess what! it just decided to work out of the blue! but thanks for your help :)
<puff> Angelic: Usually it does that if the network in question isn't in range.
<kernul> is there a way to disable my computer from sleeping when i close the lid in 11.04?
<tensorpudding> kernul: yes, check out the power settings
 * ceed^ is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 3rd May, 19:01:28)
<kernul> tensorpudding: not blank the screen... do nothing
<kernul> tensorpudding: using external display
<gem_cat> someone help me overcome this stupid attack - :(
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell ceed^`away about away
<Angelic> puff: I am rigt under it.. I have one windows laptop working on it now (this one is it)
<ubottu> ceed^`away, please see my private message
<tensorpudding> kernul: what?
<geus> comthre3, weird, sounded like your config files were owned by root but O.K. Cool I guess :)
<maryanne> Is there a way to rename a computer after you've finished setting it up?
<tensorpudding> kernul: you want video to keep going to the screen when you've closed the lid?
<kernul> tensorpudding: if i set blank screen it blanks the screen... no big deal right? but im using an external display
<bastidrazor> !hostname | maryanne
<ubottu> maryanne: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<kernul> tensorpudding: it blanks that screen too...
<tensorpudding> kernul: oh
<tensorpudding> that's not supposed to happen, i don't think
<maryanne> Ok thank you my cpu. name sucks
<kernul> tensorpudding: ya i know... it didnt in 10
<kernul> and i cant for the life of me get it to stop
<tensorpudding> kernul: could be a bug then
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<comthre3> geus, you know whats weirder? tranmission autostarts so it cannot be owned by root., that doesnt make any sense, but its working cant complain :)
<freezway> hey, i upgraded my heatsink and now sound doesnt work. I usually run arch but it doesnt work off the ubuntu 10.10 livecd either
<kernul> tensorpudding: shoulda stayed with 10 (= i seem to be having all sorts of issues
<freezway> lspci finds my sound card, but alsa wont load
<maryanne> I  need my computer debugged
<geus> comthre3, but if you start it from terminal it doesn't display any errors?
<kernul> tensorpudding: thanks for your help
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<freezway> maryanne, more specific please
<maryanne> It keeps locking me from my downloads and saying stuff
<robin0800> Angelic, what does the windows machine tell you about the adapter
<dios_mio> can anyone address my problem --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<maryanne> I keep getting messages
<dios_mio> In keyboard layouts preferences there is the option where you can pick whether you want the new windows to get the active window's layout. This option is broken because whatever you pick it is always the rule that new windows get the active windows's layout.
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<freezway> maryanne, what messages
<comthre3> geus, nopm starts normally
<nutsfornatty> good day all
<maryanne> codes and things to use to debug
<xet7> nutsfornatty: good day :)
<freezway> maryanne, please give us the messages. we cant do anything without knowing what the problem is
<Angelic> Anyone knows a fix to wireless networks being greyed out in the wifi list?
<geus> o.k. nothing to worry about then I guess
<flodine> can someone tell me why unity desktop keeps locking up?
<maryanne> hold on
<Eyes_Only> Anyone here familiar with openbox and keyboard apping?
<freezway> Angelic, please dont ask the same question 10x in a row. ask it and wait a little, reask if you must in a few minutes
<Alec_> hey guys
<eiriksvin> flodine check your graphics driver
<Alec_> anyone here that i can ask a question?
<freezway> !ask Alec_ \
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<freezway> !ask Alec_
<freezway> !question Alec_
<quant> !question | Alec_
<LjL> Alec_: just ask it
<ubottu> Alec_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<freezway> quant, beat me to it
<flodine> eiriksvin i just in stalled the basic on recomended
<maryanne> just lost info
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: what wireless card do you have
<eiriksvin> Angelic google it and see if u can run in Native
<maryanne> have to go bye
<Angelic> Eyes_Only: Aironet wireless communications cisco aironet wireless 802.11b
<eiriksvin> flodine whats ur graphics card?
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: wow thats some serious hardware, wht model
<robin0800> Angelic, thats not enough info you need a product number
<flodine> eiriksvin nvidia fx quadro
<eiriksvin> heh.. thats why...
<dios_mio> In keyboard layouts preferences there is the option where you can pick whether you want the new windows to get the active window's layout. This option is broken because whatever you pick it is always the rule that new windows get the active windows's layout.
<flodine> what should i do
<nutsfornatty> nvidia? hum, ati released new drivers for 11.04.. has nvidia done the same yet?
<jwtiyar> how to use usb to alternate upgrade? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Angelic> Eyes_Only: Doesn't say.
<nutsfornatty> flodine: if, and only if, nvidia has released new 11.04 drivers you should use those
<eiriksvin> flodine ok, heres what u do, ru in Natty now?
<flodine> yes
<Alec_> hey, so i have a macbook pro (first generation) or macbook pro 3,1. With the release of ubuntu 11.04 i got interested, and downloaded the 32 bit version. i burned it to a cd using disk utility with no problems, then popped it in and using rEFlt, booted into it. After showing the loading screen for 4=+ minutes, it showed three lines of errors. 1.(initramifs) can not moint /dev/loop0 (lcdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs 2.udevd [82]: wo
<Alec_> [203] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100 and 3. udevd [82]: worker [203] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<robin0800> Angelic, your windows machine should know
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: get the hardware id
<freezway> hey, i upgraded my heatsink and now sound doesnt work. I usually run arch but it doesnt work off the ubuntu 10.10 livecd either. lspci sees it, but on arch, alsaconf does not. output of "sudo alsa reload" here http://pastebin.com/dpDD226g
<eiriksvin> flodine Search for System Settings then inside there look for Additional Drivers
<flodine> right
<fizyplankton> i forget. how do i disable x? not just switch to a VT, but actually disable it?
<eiriksvin> flodine use the nVIDIA 173 driver
<jwtiyar> there is alternate USB to upgrade?
<Eyes_Only> robin0800: cisco aironet is serious hardware, not a consumer/end user wireless solution
<ngc604> Angelic, does it have a serial number or any kind of sticker on the back?
<eiriksvin> flodine if its an option
<flodine> ok thxs im doing it now and will reboot soon
<freezway> fizyplankton, kill it? "sudo service gdm stop"
<Alec_> Anyone?
<fizyplankton> freezway: thx
<robin0800> Eyes_Only, yes but she sayes its working now with windows
<eiriksvin> flodine then youll be welcome to Natty:)
<eiriksvin> flodine then get Compiz
<root> hello
<freezway> to keep it from starting edit /etc/rc.conf (may be init.conf or something, just remove gdm from the daemons list)
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: edit the /etc/init/gdm.conf and comment out the lines beginning with "start on"
<flodine> why compiz
<bastidrazor> fizyplankton: in /etc/default/grub add 'text' to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=   ::this will boot you to a terminal login
<eiriksvin> flodine trust me you will want that:)
<Eyes_Only> robin0800: i gathered that, but someone with that kind of hardware should at least know what they are doing with it lol
<fizyplankton> tensorpudding: bastidrazor which one of yours do i do?
<flodine> you got a command for the terminal for compiz
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: doing service stop will stop it this time, but won't prevent it from running in the future
<Angelic> robin0800: The system thats connected to the wifi network that the ubuntu machine has greyed out is right under the router so I am basically saying I don't understand why would it be greyed out.
<Alec_> hey, so i have a macbook pro (first generation) or macbook pro 3,1. With the release of ubuntu 11.04 i got interested, and downloaded the 32 bit version. i burned it to a cd using disk utility with no problems, then popped it in and using rEFlt, booted into it. After showing the loading screen for 4=+ minutes, it showed three lines of errors. 1.(initramifs) can not moint /dev/loop0 (lcdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs 2.udevd [82]: wo
<Alec_> [203] unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100 and 3. udevd [82]: worker [203] failed while handling '/devices/virtual/block/loop0'
<chaospsyX> whats the command to see what kernel version i have installed ?
<bruenig> chaospsyX: uname!
<LjL> chaospsyX: uname -a
<eiriksvin> flodine just use Applications>Search>Compiz
<Kamakazi_> I think my upgrade is frozen at Configurin ltrace, is there anyway to stop the process?
<bruenig> ctrl+c
<ngc604> Angelic, do you have any numbers off that card?
<bruenig> !
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: actually, i might be better to change the "stop on runlevel [016]" line to "stop on runlevel [0126]"
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: what does dmesg | grep wi say
<jwtiyar> any helpp?
<Angelic> ngc604: http://hardware4linux.info/component/19645/ <--- is the only info I gather when looking it up.
<flodine> its already installed
<Angelic> ngc604: Otherwise there is no numbers on the back that I see on the hardware.
<robin0800> Angelic, how is ubuntu connected?
<Angelic> robin0800: It's usually connected through wifi, but as of the moment I am on another machine(Windows machine).
<eiriksvin> Does anyone know how to get Regnum online to run in windowed mode?
<Angelic> robin0800: It sees the wifi network in the area but its greyed out, and the network thats greyed out is currently connected to my windows machine so it can't be out of range.
<KM0201> Angelic: open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter.. .loook through the output and find the wireless device, and tell us what it sayas
<KM0201> oh wait.
<KM0201> so it sees networks
<freezway> hey, i upgraded my heatsink and now sound doesnt work. I usually run arch but it doesnt work off the ubuntu 10.10 livecd either. lspci sees it, but on arch, alsaconf does not. output of "sudo alsa reload" here http://pastebin.com/dpDD226g
<Mitchell|2> Can someone help me with something? I'm using a KVM switch, and when I switch between computers, one that I just put 11.04 on doesn't respond.
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: what does dmesg | grep wl say?
<eiriksvin> KM0201!! Hey buuuuuddy!
<KM0201> eiriksvin: :)
<ngc604> Eyes_Only, what makes airo so great?
<Eyes_Only> can anyone help me with modifying my keyboard map?
<fogobogo> sure
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: tried a waterproof marker?
<fizyplankton> tensorpudding: what will the stop on run lever do?
<OY1R> Q: anyone have an image of Windows XP i can download ?
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: unfortunately yes :(
<amit> Hi. Would appreciate advice on method for reading ubuntu's mailing list (currently subscribed, but rather read them off a feed, so as to not burden my mail client)
<fogobogo> hmm
<MustardCU> So I recently installed lxde (and it appears on ubuntu.com there is no lxde IRC channel) on my computer but I can't connect to the internet (and I can't even connect to lxde.org even on Gnome) I installed Wicd but the internet still wasn't working.  It did work fine on Gnome though.  Any ideas why?
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: just prevent it from running on that runlevel
<eiriksvin> KM0201 i have been telling Angelic to search google and try to run the usb adapter native if its possible, thats what i have to do to get rid of that, but i got a different adapter
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: it's a bit of an annoying mix of system v and upstart
<fizyplankton> tensorpudding: what is a runlevel?
<OY1R> that or a WinPX preinstalled.vdi
<georgie> how to Join IRC at 50.2.0.1 or 50.3.0.1 (SSL Only) Port 6697
<OY1R> XP*
<KM0201> eiriksvin: hmm.
<georgie> they didnot mention the server name
<bull9408> anybody have a clue why I can't get my internal microphone to hear anything
<georgie> i've empathy,xchat and irssi has irc chat clients
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: you don't really need to know about runlevels, but they are different configurations for the init program, which chooses what to start at boot
<Eyes_Only> ngc604: airo is a professional networking solution, it isnt a standard belkin wireless thing you can pick up at wal-mart for $30
<Angelic> Eyes_Only: it returns nothing back.
<robin0800> bull9408, alsamixer in a terminal
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: what about dmesg | grep wi
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: ubuntu uses upstart, which replaces (to an extent) the old way of doing things involving runlevels, but it still have runlevels, it's just that people don't really mess with them anymore
<ngc604> bull9408, system > preferences > sound > input and make sure the right intup is selected and it is not on mute
<bull9408> ngc604, the correct input is selected, and not on mute
<robin0800> Angelic, is it usb?
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: one corresponds to a single-user mode, one to shutdown, and runlevel 2 is the one for normal activity in ubuntu
<bull9408> but all i'm getting is static
<OY1R> anyone ?
<Angelic> robin0800: No.
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: my issue isnt as simple as you might think, ive got a CR 48 and would like to have some of the keys do different things
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: there's others that can be defined but nobody uses them
<ngc604> bull9408, try robins idea of alsamixer.  didn't know that was there.  mic option is on the end
<robin0800> Angelic, then lspci should find it
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: why not just change the keys then
<tensorpudding> fizyplankton: adding the 2 in that line just means that the gdm isn't run on runlevel 2, which is the default runlevel for multi-user, graphical mode
<bull9408> ngc604, I'm playing with it now, didn't know it was there either
<freezway> hey, i upgraded my heatsink and now sound doesnt work. I usually run arch but it doesnt work off the ubuntu 10.10 livecd either. lspci sees it, but on arch, alsaconf does not. output of "sudo alsa reload" here http://pastebin.com/dpDD226g
<georgie> can somebody pls tell me how to " Join IRC at 50.2.0.1 or 50.3.0.1 (SSL Only) Port 6697".. its saying connection refused
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: the screwdriver method might not work but there could be something in the system menu
<Angelic> robin0800: It sees it, as the aironet wireless communications cisco aironet wireless 802.11
<Angelic> when I do the lspci
<amr_> How can I add the control bar windows after deleting Combez
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: do you know what a CR48 is?
<amr_> Compiz
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: some crippletop
<XerYuS> OY1R: How to auto mount partition in natty on bootup. Tried pysdm with no success. I have screenlets w/ shortcuts of folders on desktop that show up unlinked until mounted.
<bull9408> ngc604, still nothing
<bull9408> just less static
<robin0800> Angelic, but thats not enough info you need a product number
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: more like a browser in a box in its standard configuration
<ngc604> bull9408, any vocal sound at all
<MustardCU> So I recently installed lxde on my computer but I can't connect to the Internet (and I can't even connect to lxde.org even on Gnome) I installed Wicd but the Internet still wasn't working.  It did work fine on Gnome though.  Anyone know how to fix my problem?
<Wvm> i updated to Mark_Shuttlecock 's ubuntu 11 cd and i get a black screen
<bull9408> ngc604, no vocal sound what so ever
<Wvm> what do i do?
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: yeah. but what makes you think that has anything to do with ubuntu?
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: im under the impression you at least hacked the box to install ubuntu. correct me if im wrong
<ngc604> bull9408, did it ever work?  have you changed anything?  is the connection clean and finger oil free?
<Cerda> XerYus: do you want to mount ntfs partition automaticaly on boot?
 * eiriksvin says thats an awesome nick>> Douche has quit (Quit: Douche)
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: if it still runs the google spyware i have no clue. maybe the browser settings?
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: i flashed a new bios and installed crunchbang, the crunchbang channel is dead (whats new), and the solution should be similar in both ubuntu and #!
<XerYuS> thnks... no, its a ext4 partition
<Angelic> product: 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller
<OY1R> nm got it..
<bull9408> ngc604, it's an internal mic, and It worked under vista, I have just recently installed Ubuntu on this system, there was a hard drive failure, and this was easier th ian ins
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: nope. not at all. lucky you i run openbox. get obkeys
<bull9408> ngc604, than installing Vista and finding all of the drivers
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: looking it up now, how flexible is obkeys?
<Angelic> Eyes_Only:Product: 82801CAM (ICH3)
<ngc604> bull9408, make sure the hardware tab has the right info under sound preferences
<Eyes_Only> Angelic: intel chipset
<Wvm> Mark_Shuttlecock:  ur new gnome thing is broken :(
<eje211> I upgraded to Natty, now the computer freezes at startup unless I use a session of type "Ubuntu safe mode". Which log should I look into to diagnose the issue? The freeze occurs both on Unity and on KDE, my default desktop.
<bull9408> ngc604, already checked it, it's correct
<bull9408> ngc604, my only other option is the HDMI output for hardware
<Mark_Shuttlecock> Wvm: Unity 4 lyfe
<Angelic> Eyes_Only: Intel Corporation: 82845 845 Brookdale
<ngc604> bull9408, let me read up.  is it a laptop?
<bull9408> ngc604, yes, Fujitsu Lifebook A series
<robin0800> Angelic, 82801DB PRO/100 VE is erthnet not wirless?
<Wvm> Mark_Shuttlecock:  unity?  is that the new gnome?
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: well. its a gui for editing keybindings of the openbox wm. so its not flexible at all. but you have a gui
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: you sissy
<Angelic> robin0800: Try the 82801CAM (ICH3)
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: whats with the hostility? you hurting my feelings :( i might cry
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: ;D
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: the real men's way would be to open ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml and edit your keybindings there manually
<Angelic> serial: 00:d0:59:c8:99:0e
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: unfortunately using a text editor is a dying art :/
<madprops> real men use butterflies
<fogobogo> or that
<Wvm> eww butterflies.  microsoft uses those
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: will i have to learn vi just to show you up? :P
<eje211> I upgraded to Natty, now the computer freezes at startup unless I use a session of type "Ubuntu safe mode". Which log should I look into to diagnose the issue? The freeze occurs both on Unity and on KDE, my default desktop.
<Angelic> brb
<Wvm> the wings fall off all the time and they crash
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: definitely worth to learn vim but as a bloody beginner you might be better off using geany or gedit
<robin0800> Angelic, 82801CAM (ICH3) thats an i/o hub
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: because it has buttons and shit
 * madprops loves geany
<tensorpudding> i can't say it's worthwhile learning vi just to edit config files as an ubuntu user
<chaospsyX> lol
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: bout time someone with some stones showed up on this chat. congratulations, youve made my day
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: youre welcome
 * psusi can't say it is worthwhile learning vi at all... emacs is vastly superior ;)
<ZekeS> NO
<Eyes_Only> psusi: haha amen
<tensorpudding> pre-emptively avoid flamewars
<ZekeS> (besides, everyone knows that ed is the best, vi and emacs are bloat)
 * psusi uses emacs as his OS ;)
<Eyes_Only> psusi: hax
<Wvm> emacs i herd of that before.  i had a friend that always talks about it.  he has rsi now
<aeon-ltd> who the hell uses just vi anymore?
<madprops> or emacs
<sudokode> lol emacs
<tensorpudding> ugh, too late
<aeon-ltd> if you were gonna use vi at least use vim
<ZekeS> aeon-ltd: I believe that's implied
<psusi> Wvm, actually it kind of prevents rsi since you don't have ot muck about with that silly mouse all the time and generally avoid a great many keystrokes that would be neccesary in other editors
<Wvm> i warned him about that alt key  i warned him dawg
<puff> madprops: I use emacs.
<puff> I'm typing this in emacs now :-).
<Mark_Shuttlecock> Eyes_Only: I'd like to personally thank you for using Aboontoo
<Eyes_Only> Mark_Shuttlecock: who says im using aboontoo?
<Mark_Shuttlecock> you are in this channel
<puff> And always remember, "vi vi vi" == 666, ergo vi is clearly The Editor of The Beast.
<Eyes_Only> Mark_Shuttlecock: doesnt mean i use it
<Wvm> satan knows what is up
<sudokode> yes, rms is a great source of knowledge
<sudokode> and toejam
<ngc604> bull9408, you still here
<Paolo_CT> Hello everyone
<Paolo_CT> I been using Ubuntu since 8.04 and I was so happy to upgrade to 11.04, but after that is been just problems, I ....(lol, just had a weird behavior with empathy). Every time I use LibreOffice, my netbook with totally freeze (Not even able to change to a tti), and like five other bugs. Well after saying it, I dont know if I should go back to 10.10 or just wait (and stop using libreoffice :p)
<bull9408> ngc604, yes
<Mark_Shuttlecock> Eyes_Only: my apologies sir
<ngc604> bull9408, have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1408506 looks promising
<Eyes_Only> Mark_Shuttlecock: im just not terribly familiar with openbox is all, i been using crunchbang as of late. ive got an arch box with gnome which i hardly ever use
<tepster> Paolo_CT: did you reinstall libreoffice?
<bull9408> ngc604, I'm going to try that backports solution now, I'll let you know
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: oh hai fellow archer
<tensorpudding> Paolo_CT: try starting libreoffice from the terminal, and see if doing Control+c will kill the process
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: :D greetings fine sir
<fogobogo> :D
<ngc604> bull9408, there is also the option in post #5 that you can try
<sudokode> lol arch
<sudokode> ubuntu is way simpler
<tensorpudding> arch talk goes elsewhere, this is an ubuntu support channel
 * psusi was having fun today running emacs in daemon mode on his server today and being able to disconnect and reconnect later to his open files, shells, and irc sessions running under emacs ;)
<vorlov> have anybody tried analyzing apache2 coredumps before? i need some help figuring out what im seeing
<bull9408> ngc604, it said it couldn't find the package when I tried backports solution
<tensorpudding> vorlov: you might consider the apache channel
<ZekeS> psusi: then why run linux at all :V
<Paolo_CT> tepster: No, I just upgrade saturday, and been way to busy (The main reason I was unhappy with libreoffice was that It frozze will writting my tesis <,/ lost like an hour), I will try reinstalling
<sudokode> psusi: wow, sounds like something you could do with tmux or screen
<ZekeS> Given that, unless I misunderstood your statement, I can do the same damn thing with ssh and screen :p
 * Wvm is a racoon and uses coonbuntu
<sudokode> you could just skip that extra step of using emacs
<flodine> can someone help me with my 11.04 keeps locking up
<Eyes_Only> fogobogo: we could so totally start a flame war, but lets not
<bull9408> ngc604, actually do I need to replace the 'uname -r' with something?
<Wvm> now to fix black screen
<Paolo_CT> This is weird, second time that happened (In empathy) will I write, and the line end, I cannot keep writting, and had to resize window to continue
<fogobogo> Eyes_Only: way too easy :D
<psusi> sudokode, screen lets you run multiple shells and disconnect... but not also edit files, get on irc, read info pages, and be able to copy/paste between them
<Paolo_CT> I dont know if there is a lot of people having bugs, or might that be with my computer
<trevorpace> Hey, I'm unable to adjust my brightness in 11.04. Is there a brightness application? Using a toshiba A103 laptop, never been able to adjust using the function keys.
<Barridus_> hey guys, is there any way to remove/hide a program from the natty side-launcher?  i don't exactly need background stuff like mail-notifier showing up there
 * ZekeS opens vim in one screen, weechat in a second, etc et etc
<Paolo_CT> I have a Samsung Netbok
<krafty> flodine pls expand on  "locking up" how, what is ur machine/u doing?
<sudokode> psusi: it does if you use vim/nano, weechat/irssi, whatever you read info pages with, etc
<histo> omfg
<spotter> anyone aving consistent X lockups (but restartable) with Intel on natty?
<psusi> sudokode, they don't share a common kill ring to copy/paste between, and you can't see what channels people have spoken to you in while you are looking at your info page or vim
<bull9408> ngc604, I installed aumix, but now I can't get it to run, it says. "error opening mixer: No such file or directory"
<tensorpudding> trevorpace: it's under Screensaver iirc
<tensorpudding> trevorpace: err, wait, power management
<sudokode> sounds like bloat
<ngc604> bull9408, are you on 11.04
<eje211> I upgraded to Natty, now the computer freezes at startup unless I use a session of type "Ubuntu safe mode". Which log should I look into to diagnose the issue? The freeze occurs both on Unity and on KDE, my default desktop.
<bull9408> ngc604, yes
<krafty> lol
<psusi> sudokode, if I'm editing a file in the top half of the screen while browsing the info page in the bottom half, I still see the channel name pop up in the info bar if someone speaks to me on irc
<trevorpace> tensorpudding: Thanks, not exactly ideal but it works.
<tepster> Paolo_CT: unity is rather buggy i'm finding
<Paolo_CT> Other thing, I cant change between windows with ALT+TAB anymore, is there a way to change that to work again=
<tensorpudding> eje211: does ubuntu classic work?
<w30> Could someone with Natty check their login screen in control center and see if it offers unity as a choice rather than ubuntu?
<sudokode> sounds like an easily remedied problem with a weechat script
<tepster> Paolo_CT:  check under shortcuts in the control center
<sudokode> I may look into that actually
<sudokode> give me something to do
<tensorpudding> w30: not in there
<ZekeS> sudokode: weechat! <3
<tensorpudding> w30: is this instead of, or in addition to, unity?
<sudokode> :D
<psusi> sudokode, then there's the common kill ring, which is quite handy for copying and pasting back and forth.. also iirc, screen doesn't give you scrollback buffers
<tensorpudding> w30: err, ubuntu
<kevn> Is there a quick way to make the XFCE4.8 menu similar to the fluxbox menu, in terms of the multiple sublevels
<Paolo_CT> tepster: Oh, that is kinda good (Because is not just me), in the unity search thingy if I try to use tild ( example.  ó) I will get ´o
<sudokode> o_O
<eje211> tensorpudding: I'm not sure. I think I tried it and it didn't. I know KDE fails, even after I disabled compiz, so compiz is not the issue. I have direct rendering.
<Paolo_CT> tepster: And I cant get a tild with any other combination
<flodine> my desktop is locked up right now and its letting me typ only in xchat
<flodine> i cant move nothing
<tensorpudding> eje211: don't suppose you installed gnome 3 from a ppa or anything?
<Paolo_CT> tepster: Im really thinking of going back to 10.10, but I kinda like unity as a concept
<Paolo_CT> :(
<flodine> i tried both drivers
<w30> tensorpudding, I can't get unity as default, I have to restart window manager after I log in
<ngc604> bull9408, is the volume on the mic up at 100%
<tensorpudding> flodine: i used to get that bug once in a while
<eje211> This is the first time I've used Gnome at all. So far I've been faithful to KDE. So no.
<tepster> Paolo_CT: I found that upgrading causes more bugs. When i do a new install, it was much more better
<tensorpudding> flodine: does the windows key still bring up the launcher?
<bull9408> ngc604, yes
<w30> tensorpudding, I have two ubuntu choices, actually 3
<tensorpudding> eje211: it could be a bad mixing with kde and unity, but i doubt it
<tepster> Paolo_CT: If you plan on going back, you might as well try a fresh install of 11.04 first
<eje211> tensorpudding: I'm just wondering where to look for the cause. There must be a log file with the answer, but I'm not sure where to look.
<ngc604> bull9408, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1651779 post #6.  just make sure to back up files before you edit them
<tensorpudding> eje211: maybe /var/log/dmesg
<tensorpudding> eje211: if it's a problem with drivers
<eje211> tensorpudding: I looked, but found no error.
<eje211> tensorpudding: Nothing obvious, at least.
<Paolo_CT> tepster: Wow, this is annoying, empathy is not working right with my netbook resolution.
<Paolo_CT> You have a good point, will try with a fresh install
<tensorpudding> eje211: i don't know then, it's not likely to have been logged in another log
<magn3ts> Does anyone have GNOME 3 working in Natty? Every time I try to install it, it blows up and wrecks all my DEs.
<ngc604> bull9408, what does    lspci | grep Audio     get you?
<tensorpudding> magn3ts: given that it requires different versions of important libraries to be installed, you probably can't do it
<bull9408> ngc604, |spci| ?
<eje211> tensorpudding: could this be it, it looks innocent enough: svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97)
<tensorpudding> eje211: i think that's related to nfs?
<mtelesha> upgraded my son's lenovo S12 from 10.10 to 11.04 no gmd just boots to background image and I can clt-alt-t a terminal. Can I redo the upgrade?
<dios_mio> unity is messed up when I turn on wobbly windows in ccsm
<Toph> hey dios_mio
<dios_mio> hey toph!
<tensorpudding> eje211: don't know why that would cause your problem
<ngc604> bull9408, type lspci | grep Audio in terminal and paste the results
<bull9408> dios_mio, it did the same thing for me. I think i ran          reset --unity         in the terminal
<dios_mio> thanks bull
<bull9408> ngc604, I thought that was a |spci| not lspci.
<ngc604> bull9408, also,  under alsamixer hit f4 and make sure the input is on internal mic.  Does the mic 3.5mm headset plug option work?
<tensorpudding> mtelesha: what's gmd?
<eje211> tensorpudding: I'll continue investigating. Thanks.
<bull9408> ngc604, lspci | grep audio gave no results
<bull9408> and I don't have a mic to plug in to the 3.5 input
<ngc604> bull9408, do you have sound comming from the speakers?
<bull9408> ngc604, yes
<Eyes_Only> bull9408: lspci = ls pci = lst pci
<Eyes_Only> bull9408: list pci*
<tensorpudding> mtelesha: is this on ubuntu or ubuntu classic session?
<bull9408> Eyes_Only, i gotcha, I just read it as (pipe) spci (pipe) instead of an L at the beginning
<Eyes_Only> bull9408: i always liked bash, it makes more sense to me :D
<bull9408> yea, bash is what I always used.
<bull9408> i've been on mac for a while though
<mtelesha> gmd = gnome login manager where you type in your name and password
<bull9408> my memory is a tad foggy
<josvuk> Hi, how to find out which boot manager was used during booting?
<tensorpudding> mtelesha: oh, gdm
<tensorpudding> mtelesha: it doesn't show up?
<Eyes_Only> mtelesha: gdm***
<dios_mio> unity is retarded... no offense
<tepster> i take offense :p
<ngc604> bull9408, also, under alsamixer press f4 and make sure the input is internal mic
<KM0201> dios_mio: not really.. just takes som getting used to.
<dios_mio> :P
<tensorpudding> dios_mio: watch the language, also take it elsewhere
<Eyes_Only> tensorpudding: what language? :/
<bull9408> ngc604, it is
<acfrazier_> Alright. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop PC, and all I get is a blinking cursor upon reboot. Same deal with both the LiveCD and alternate install CD
<acfrazier_> How can I fix this?
<ngc604> bull9408, try switching it to front mic then back to internal
<bull9408> I did
<andygraybeal_> i just booted 11.04 offa usb disk for a test run.  it didn't load the new interface automatically, is this expected?  in otherwords, do i have to install it onto my harddrive to see the new interface. ... or did my computer not work with the new interface and it reverted back to normal gnome?
<andygraybeal_> i was looking forward to seeing the new interface after the big stink everyone has made about it.
<tensorpudding> it's possible that it won't load in the default installer session
<mdmkolbe> I understand that the blue triangle in the upper right corner means an application wants my attention, but how do I know which application?  (E.g. If I've come back to my computer an hour after the app asked for the attention)
<Cerda> andrygraybeal_: unity loads on my hp netbook (intel card) but not on my desktop too (nvidia card)
<andygraybeal_> Cerda, i got nvidia on my lenovo t410
<tepster> andygraybeal: it has something to do with your video card
<acfrazier_> how can I fix a blinking cursor upon reboot after a fresh install?
<andygraybeal_> ah so on the outs with nvidia then?  i made a poor decision?
<fogobogo> *pew* *pew*
<tensorpudding> nvidia should work with unity fine if you have a modern card
<Cerda> andygraybeal_ probably not, nvidia should be better but maybe it has something to do with the live system
<andygraybeal_> tensorpudding, it's a pretty modern computer. we bought it last year, lenovo t410
<andygraybeal_> Cerda, aah okay the live system
<Guest71831> can I use monodevelop with .NET 4 on Natty ?
<Bobbyyyyy> cape can i use monodevelop with
<andygraybeal_> thanks for helping me clear that up
<fogobogo> Guest71831: try?
<tepster> andygraybeal: i mean, it will revert to classic if it has problems with using your 3d card
<tepster> I had no problem with unity using the cd
<xsinick> there is problems with unity and NVIDIA driver
<zenocon> hi, i just installed natty, and the menu bar at the top (that has network, battery info, etc.) has disappeared -- how to get it back?
<andygraybeal_> tepster, okay cool.. i am sad i didn't get to see it! :(
<tepster> and i have nvidia
<Guest71831> fogobogo, i tryed, I got an error saying that .net 4 inst installed, the roadmap says that its implemented, but ubuntu version doesn't have it
<andygraybeal_> tepster, how new is your machine??
<tensorpudding> Guest71831: you'll have to check the version of mono that is included, and see if it supports .NET 4
<tepster> andygraybeal_: i'd say pretty new..like within 2 years
<xsinick> how do you add an icon a shortcut icon on the desktop of Natty Narwhal?
<andygraybeal_> tepster, yea, mines like a year old..... awww shucks
<andygraybeal_> brand new from lenovo.. not refurb or anything
<BlaDe^> is anyone around?
<acfrazier_> Does my problem have something to do with ssd partition alignment?
<fcuk112> is this still correct for natty?  http://www.taranfx.com/sync-iphone-linux
<zenocon> just installed natty on samsung series 9 -- working pretty well so far
<josvuk> I have no file named /etc/defaults/grub but the docs says grub is the default boot manager for lucid. What is wrong?
<psusi> is anyone able to run the ubuntu livecds under qemu running on 11.04?  it seems totally fscked for me
<Cerda> andygraybeal_ u probably get a nice 3d desktop with unity once you install
<jrmcm> Is it possible to run gnome and kde side by side choosing which one to use at log in?
<tepster> andygraybeal_: what kind of setup do you have? what card?
<andygraybeal_> Cerda, awesome then.. i want to try it!  thank you for the advice.  tepster ... lemme bring up my nvidia softwaqre
<xsinick> how do you add an icon a shortcut icon on the desktop of Natty Narwhal?
<acfrazier_> Alright. I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop PC, and all I get is a blinking cursor upon reboot. Same deal with both the LiveCD and alternate install CD. How to fix?
<zenocon> ok, figured out answer to my own question -> alt+f2 gnome-panel
<xsinick> how do you add a shortcut icon on the desktop of Natty Narwhal?
<LittleRed> anyone install Natty to a laptop yet?
<katana> good question
<andygraybeal_> tepster, NVS 3100M, 16 CUDA cores, 256MB of RAM, 64bit memory interface
<tepster> yes
<zenocon> @LittleRed, i just installed it on samsung series 9
<thegoodcushion> Good morning, gang
<xsinick> how do you add a shortcut icon on the desktop of Natty Narwhal?
<LittleRed> zenocon > did you have any video driver issues?
<Paolo_CT> LittleRed: I install in a Samsung Netbook, but my experience wasnt good
<katana> what gang ?
<zenocon> no, worked great out of box
<tepster> andygraybeal_: hmm...ya try an install, maybe an update has fixes the problem
<tensorpudding> xsinick: a bunch of desktop files are put in /usr/share/applications, just copy them to your desktop
<brad_> I just installed 11.04 and now my laptop won't connect to either of my wireless access points in the house. It doesn't list either of them.
<zenocon> i had no install issues at all -- installed from USB stick since the laptop has no optical drive
<Paolo_CT> Reinstall time, later all
<tepster> good luck
<Cerda> brad_ for my wireless work i needed to install the aditional drivers
<zenocon> only issues i'm having are wrestling with compiz weirdness -- just not used to some of these changes
<brad_> Cerda, I think the drivers for mine are already installed (ath5k for an atheros chip), but maybe I'm wrong?
<josefig> I have a doubt,  when I turn on the machines all the scripts from /etc/init.d/ are executed ?
<LittleRed> zenocon: when I upgraded to 10.11 I had problems with my nvidia card... so I'm a little afraid...
<brad_> nm-tool shows wlan0 and everything, it just won't show any access points. iwlist scan brings up nothing
<zenocon> i have had problems with the upgrades myself
<LittleRed> anyone... is it possible to roll it back to previous version if the install hates me?
<zenocon> i've always had better luck backing up my data, and doing a clean install to upgrade
<LAcan> Can someone help me with VNC real quick? I'm trying to connect from TightVNC on windows to my ubuntu machine but keep getting the error "Server did not offer supported security type!"
<tepster> zenocon: I usually do that with major upgrades too
<zenocon> just got this laptop today, and put natty on it.  it is a sweet piece of HW: http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/28/samsung-series-9-900x-laptop-review/
<LittleRed> Natty hasn't been out there with the masses that long has it? I know a lot of people have upgraded to it, but I'm guess I'm waiting to see a known issues doc before I try it
<JDuke128> hi , i'm having some problem , i want to develop some application that will run Linux first and then Linux runs some my custom code and boot windows back , is it possible ? if yes , how ?
<josefig> If I want some service not start from the beginning what should I you ?
<tepster> ya thats pretty slick laptop
<xsinick> josefig:  you  have tyo be root to make a desktop shortcut
<tepster> so thin
<zenocon> SSD, boots to desktop in like 15-20s
<tepster> SSD is uber
<josefig> xsinick, I am a root, but I mean, I dont want mongodb starts at the beginning because I only use it to develop and sometimes I use it in only 2 projects.
<Omega> LittleRed: backup and do a fresh install
<tepster> wish I had ssd in all my machines
<zenocon> me too...prices will come down soon
<xsinick> how do you add a shortcut icon on the desktop of Natty Narwhal?
<cornell> Hi...  I'm using chromium with ubuntu and of a sudden it seems every page has a banner complaining that adobe flash is out of date.  I'd've thought that the update manager would take care of that.  Anybody else experience this?
<zenocon> xsinick - right click -> create launcher...
<trism> josefig: is this on 11.04?
<LittleRed> Omega: that's what I was thinking, but loading drivers is a pain... even though I'm getting good at it
<xsinick> I'm on 11.04
<xsinick> yes
<xsinick> :(
<Omega> LittleRed: loading drivers?
<xsinick> how do you add a shortcut icon on the desktop of Natty Narwhal?
<LittleRed> Omega: I have a nvidia cardd and I had to manually upgrade the driver with the last 2 releases
<tensorpudding> xsinick: did you not read the message i sent you
<zenocon> xsinick: i am using 11.04 too, just right click desktop, create launcher...  follow dialog
<xsinick> tensorpudding:  yes but that does  work
<Omega> LittleRed: Check if the LiveCD works, also you might want to file a bug about that
<tensorpudding> xsinick: all the launchers that the launcher/menu/applications things use are in /usr/share/applications, choose which ones you want and copy them into the desktop
<bull9408> how do I modify the notification area in 11.04?
<josefig> trism, yes it is :)
<xsinick> oop
<xsinick> oops I see it
<LittleRed> Omega: someone had filed a bug on it already, so I didn't bother.Never tried LiveCD
<tensorpudding> xsinick: make sure you're copying them; the default is move, which won't work because you don't have permission to delete files from taht directory
<trism> josefig: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/mongodb.override; that should do it, it should only start when you run: sudo service mongodb start;
<zenocon> so, what is the official name of the launcher bar on the left side of the screen, and why does it behave so strange (i.e. auto-hides sometimes, sometimes not)
<Omega> LittleRed: if the livecd works, you know that the drivers are fine
<bull9408> how do I modify the notification area, and panels, in 11.04?
<nutsfornatty> zenocon: that is unity, and you can change the settings using compiz settings manager
<xsinick> tensorpudding:   thanks'
<nutsfornatty> zenocon: that is window dodge, it will autohide on contact with an active window
<josefig> trism, oh I see the mondgo flag manual should be the one, thank you.
<wolf__> how can i install the bilut-in webcam on pidgin ??
<tepster> zenocon: i thinkn it's just called launcher?
<LittleRed> Omega: might try it this weekend. I have other machines I can use to surf to find fixes if needed
<tepster> and you can change that behavior
<bull9408> how do I modify the panels and notification area in 11.04?
<Omega> LittleRed: Good luck, friend :)
<wolf__> how can i install the bilut-in webcam on pidgin ??
<LittleRed> Omega: thanks... only way to learn these things is to have them break  :-)
<zenocon> i'm also seeing weird issue in natty.  if i mouse over window title bar, and click touchpad, i expect to be able to drag, but it won't.  i can drag if i double click title bar and move touchpad.  haven't figured out why yet
<tepster> and if you install the compiz manager, you can make the launcher do all sorts of flashy things like giggle or flash.
<zenocon> yea, i have ccsm installed, and messed with some things already
<xsinick> you should not have to go in the usr/ bin/ crap to get that stuff working
<tepster> the only weird issue i had was using it with google chrome..sometimes it doesn't register that i have it open
<nutsfornatty> same here @ tepster
<xsinick> you should not have to go in the usr/ bin/ crap to get that stuff working
<zenocon> haven't installed chrome on this yet.  since ff4 came out, i'm happy with it
<druciferre> Does anyone else have a Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 1000 ?
<xsinick> you should not have to go in the usr/ bin/ crap to get that stuff working
<tepster> i think there's a broken record
<nutsfornatty> will be a banned record soon enough
<bigeye> In 11.04, where is the panel for tray icon?
<LAcan> Can someone help me with VNC real quick? I'm trying to connect from TightVNC on windows to my ubuntu machine but keep getting the error "Server did not offer supported security type!"
<w30> zenocon, a window open that area will hide the bar, then you can go to the top left with your mouse or just to the left with delay loitering and it will open over the window that is incroaching n it's  territory
<w30> zenocon, a window open that area will hide the bar, then you can go to the top left with your mouse or just to the left with delay loitering and it will open over the window that is incroaching n it's  territory
<bigeye> I want to relaunch existing xchat window, but I can't. It is disappeared.
<w30> zenocon, woops....
<tepster> bigeye: not sure what you mean, but have you tried alt-tab?
<zenocon> in compiz -- key bindings might have something like <Alt>KP7 for example, what's KP, i'm guessing short for Key Pad?  what if yer on laptop -- guess have to re-bind that to something else
<zenocon> bigeye: try <Alt><Tab> to nav through open applications
<LittleRed> Ah there is a kow issue with the nvidia card drivers... have to install a package before the last reboot to resolve it
<bigeye> zenocon: tepster: Yes, I did. Maybe xchat window goes to background after closing. so [Alt][Tab] doesn't work..
<LittleRed> known*
<bull9408> anybody have any idea how to modify the panel, add applets and such, in 11.04??
<xsinick> nutsfornatty: linux is about freedom of speech
<tepster> bigeye: oh you mean it's minimized?
<eiriksvin> <bull9408> easy
<Cerda> is there a way in nautilus to assign Libraries like in windows 7 ???
<zenocon> if you have compiz enabled, there are lots of other plugins that can do similar.  Try <Super><S>
<bull9408> bull9408, ok... what is it? haha
<bull9408> crap
<Boson> yawn
<eiriksvin> <bull9408> just search for the app, run it the right click on it and check the keep in luancher
<bull9408> not in the launcher, I want them on the notification areal
<anthonyl> seriously wtf
<bull9408> like my forcequit app, and my weather applet, and things like that, over near the clock and battery and wifi, etc.
<eiriksvin> oh, uh thats a good question
<bull9408> yea... cause you can't right click.
<bull9408> I can't add a task bar or anything either, I like to modify my panels, but now i can't.
<bull9408> it's rather annoying
<eiriksvin> thats why i went to classic mode
<trism> bull9408: it isn't a gnome-panel, you can't add panel applets, they need to be recoded as indicators to show up there
<anthonyl> you fools ruined my girlfriends laptop! how hard is it to not fuck shit like this up
<bull9408> trism, ughh. that's really annoying.
<bull9408> i miss my gnome.
<fogobogo> anthonyl: lol?
<anthonyl> :)
<trism> bull9408: it's still there in Ubuntu Classic mode
<eiriksvin> <anthonyl> uh what is wrong?
<Tohuw> !language| anthony1
<ubottu> anthony1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bull9408> trism, haven't tried it yet. might later. just up-ed to 11.04 today
<anthonyl> oh i didn't know this was a G rated channel!
<fogobogo> anthonyl: just gimme here ip and ssh pw and i will uhm... fix it
<bigeye> tepster: I think it is different b/t minimized and going to background. In previous ubuntu, xchat window went to tray when I closed window.
<LittleRed> bull9408: how did you upgrade it?
<trism> bull9408: the notification area is still there though, but most apps are blacklisted by default, you need to add apps to the whitelist for them to appear
<bull9408> trism, yea, i just saw it.
<Thedemon007> Hello
<eiriksvin> <anthonyl> uh what is wrong?
<bull9408> LittleRed, due to a bunch of completely unrelated issues, I acutally installed a new hard drive today, and in the process installed 11.04
<bigeye> tepster: But I can't find tray bar in 11.04..
<Thedemon007> How do I update my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 from an iso or live usb?
<eiriksvin> <Thedemon007>hi
<LittleRed> bull9408: did you use LiveCD?
<Dryfyre> Hey does anyone use 10.04 and have problems with webcam, compaq mini 110 is my pc
<anthonyl> to much to say, freezes on startup
<tepster> bigeye: oh. i'm not sure. im not using 11.04 at this time
<bull9408> LittleRed, yes.
<anthonyl> did you add evil to the distribution when you were packaging it this time?
<anthonyl> or just fail
<anthonyl> <3
<zenocon> bigeye: try <Alt><F2> -> gnome-panel
<bull9408> LittleRed, well, I used A live CD, i'm not sure if you are reffering to a specific program
<LucyIntheSky> just updated to natty and my panels are transparent, panel settings shows nothing about transparency...
<anthonyl> anyway now i've got to install windows all night it's very lame
<eiriksvin> <Thedemon007>be careful if you have gnome3 or anything like that you dont want to update
<fogobogo> dunno. i just use arch
<LittleRed> bull9408: what kind of laptop... no liveCD was what I'm looking for...
<dagon> how do i get advanced
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, have you checked ccsm under the Ubuntu Unity settings>experimental>panel transperancy
<fogobogo> anthonyl: intel gpu?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. My GUI is busted. I removed KDM, because it randomly started popping up in place of GDM, and only a Kubuntu session would start, regardless of sessions selected.
<econdudeawesome> Any ideas?
<anthonyl> nvidia
<fogobogo> hhmm
<bull9408> LittleRed, I have a Fujitsu with a 64 bit Intel processor, what do you have? how weren't any of them what you were looking for?
<Thedemon007> create a live usb of ubuntu 11.04 from the creator of ubuntu 10.10 but to run it it not gives me the option to upgrade my ubuntu 10.10
<anthonyl> its stuck on TiMidity start actually
<fogobogo> anthonyl: oh. if thats all
<LittleRed> bull9408: I have a 64 bit Sony...
<eiriksvin> <anthonyl>use the 173 driver if your having freezing ussues
<anthonyl> is there a solution?
<anthonyl> she may love me again if i fix it
<tepster> anthonyl: nvidia RIVA or Vanta?
<fogobogo> anthonyl: sure. just switch the runlevel and disable it
<LucyIntheSky> bull9408, I see no experimental category
<econdudeawesome> when I run startx the gui starts, but its like running ubuntu with Unity removed
<ozfalcon> How do i remove env variables permantly? I can unset them, But when I log back in they are back. I can't find any location they are set in .bashrc or local home. Does not set for a different user. So is user related.
<anthonyl> groann
<bull9408> LittleRed, just download Ubuntu 11.04 for 64 bit operating system, mount the .iso to a CD, and voila.
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, it should be a tab.
<tepster> I'm guessing it's an nvidia Riva TNT
<LittleRed> Bull9408: I have always just upgraed from the update manager, so I was looking for people who used the CD to do the update...
<fogobogo> anthonyl: timidity is just a crappy software midi card anyway
<bull9408> LittleRed, i didn't update through CD, was a fresh install, I think I updated from a CD a longg time ago, not sure though.
<anthonyl> it looks like I was once again wrong to blame someone else for my problems
<dagon> this latest version is absolute garbage
<anthonyl> but..
<pattysmatty> how do we know that evolution mail isn't malware
<anthonyl> that won't stop me from doing it again
<LittleRed> bull9408: that makes sense with the new hard drive
<econdudeawesome> is there a way I can specify which session to use with the "startx" command?
<anthonyl> is there a TiMidity i can vent on?
<bull9408> LittleRed, yup, I still haven't upgraded my other systems yet though.
<pattysmatty> econdudeawesome, i thnk 7 or 8 is good
<sary> Thedemon007:thats how you make a fresh install , you can upgrade from-in ubuntu 10.10.
<dagon> wtf i can scribble code with a crayon on a Denny's napkin that would run better
<econdudeawesome> pattysmatty: what?
<LittleRed> bull9408: think I'm going to try my desktop first.... I can't live without my laptop for very long
<jrib> econdudeawesome: didn't you ask this yesterday?  And I suggested you setup your ~/.xinitrc?  What's wrong with that?
<fogobogo> anthonyl: should be
<econdudeawesome> jrib: different computer, different situation
<anthonyl> I'm going to to take a picture of my girlfriend , find their mailing list
<fogobogo> anthonyl: however, i suspect it to be a ubuntu packaging bug
<anthonyl> and put..
<eiriksvin> <anthonyl> go to additional drivers and switch to 173, trust me its nVIDIA acting up
<anthonyl> "This girl now hates you
<pattysmatty> econdudeawesome, nvm i thought tty
<anthonyl> "
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I set up the ~/,xinitrc just fine for that computer
<jrib> econdudeawesome: ok, ignore the first question... why can't you use ~/.xinitrc?
<zenocon> what is up with ubuntu software center; try to install skype, "available from natty-partner source", button: Use This Source, click...nada.  doesn't work, can't install.  have to go add sources manually?
<anthonyl> oh!
<econdudeawesome> pattysmatty: all good
<LucyIntheSky> bull9408, sorry Guess im on xfce, do you know how I can make it normal again
<nutsfornatty> 11.04 making too many people rage in chat :(
<snail> anyone understand fonts? what fontdo i need for http://www.signbank.org/swis/iswa/cat_1.html ?
<pattysmatty> how do we know evolution mail doesn't steal your email accounts etc?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: not sure--my gdm disappeared (I was using it on this computer).
<Thedemon007> I don't want to do a new installation sary
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, make what normal?
<AliciaTheBunnyRa> hey boys
<jrib> econdudeawesome: so you want to use gdm?
<Paolo_CT> Wow, definetly, I needed a fresh install, now almost every bug I was having is gonne (Upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 gave me way to many bugs)
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I would LOVE to use GDM :-)
<Thedemon007> As does the installer to detect that I have installed ubuntu 10.10?
<jrib> econdudeawesome: what happens when you execute « sudo service gdm start »?
<tepster> Paolo_CT: good to hear!
<LucyIntheSky> bull9408, my panels
<shcherbak> pattysmatty: There is source to read, you can compile yourself if you wish. Idea of open source is that it is open to read and modify.
<sparrW> How can I get a taskbar or move the dock to the bottom and un-autohide it in 11.04?
<nutsfornatty> thedemon007: the installer will detect your OSs. in case if 10.10 you have the option to upgrade
<tom11> sorry quick/dumb question...I'm upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 and got the question "what do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?"....i dual boot with windows 7 so can i just keep my local version? thanks
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, are you still running 10.10
<AliciaTheBunnyRa> any1 want 2 cyber
<sary> Thedemon007: Alright, then  for more information on how to upgrade
<Thedemon007> may not detect it because I have archlinux and this governs the mbr and grub
<Paolo_CT> tepster: THe ALT+TAB works, the problems with empathy are gonne, but I still got a problem with the tild in the unity search
<AliciaTheBunnyRa> who wants to cyberfuck my tight cunt?
<sary> Thedemon007: yes i does.
<AliciaTheBunnyRa> yeaaaaa
<econdudeawesome> jrib: it starts gdm :-D
<LucyIntheSky> bull9408, no upgraded to natty
<pattysmatty> shcherbak, how do we know that the packages aren't corrupt
<Paolo_CT> tepster: Anyway, now I will install, Im running it in test mode
<shcherbak> AliciaTheBunnyRa: Wrong channel?
<tepster> Paolo_CT: Hmm..I havent tried that..i'm not on ubuntu right now
<sary> !upgrade | Thedemon007
<ubottu> Thedemon007: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dagon> this release is a waste of time
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, what exactly is wrong with the panels?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: how do I ensure this works the next time I reboot?
<AliciaTheBunnyRa> k shcherbak thanks for ruining the mood
<LucyIntheSky> they are both transparent even though I told it not to touch my config
<dagon> Ubuntu I'm very dissapointed
<jrib> econdudeawesome: did gdm ever start?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: yes
<trism> sparrW: you can disable launcher hiding in compizconfig-settings-manager under the unity plugin, you probably can't move it easily
<Paolo_CT> tepster: I will go ask in ubuntu-es about the tild bug
<nutsfornatty> dagon: this release is very usable if you take the time to learn how to 1) use fullscreen apps and 2) use keyboard shortcuts. I love it.
<Paolo_CT> dagon: why=
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, I wish I could tell you how, but it did the same to me, I suppose they removed all Gnome panels, so I don't have any of mine anymore
<jrib> econdudeawesome: do you have any idea what changed when it stopped starting?
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky, it kinda $*(@)%) me off...
<rfxcasey_> Hello, I installed sensors with sudo apt-get iinstall lm-sensors. After installing I run sudo sensors-detect and after letting it run and telling it yes to all sensor scans the summary says Driver 'via686': * Chip 'VIA VT82c686 Integrated Sensors' (confidence: 9)
<econdudeawesome> jrib: my wife did something, but I'm not sure what. According to her, she plugged in her ipod before she started the computer, and it went to KDM
<LucyIntheSky> bull9408, im on xfce not gnome.
<eiriksvin> i think that when they bumped Gnome3 they shouldnt have, they should have worked it so you could load either one
<bigeye> tepster, zenocon: It works! Thanks :)
<nutsfornatty> you can boot into classic ubuntu (login screen -> look at lower menu -> change "ubuntu" to "classic ubuntu" -> login)
<jrib> econdudeawesome: so kdm starts now?
<shcherbak> pattysmatty: There is source of package on ubuntu website, you can *really* buildit yourself, also ngrep, iptables and more tools can help you monitor data exchnage over netwoks
<bull9408> LucyIntheSky... hmm... I'm not sure what the terminal command is for that, sorry
<nutsfornatty> if you believe unity to be flawed, dont use it and instead boot to classic (and enjoy your panels etc)
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I removed kdm and kdebase-bin, figuring it would give me the option to choose gdm (also purged the two packages)
<pattysmatty> shcherbak, cool that makes me feel better
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I haven
<fogobogo> xfce4 is pretty good these days...
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I haven't used KDE in months, and figured it wouldn't hurt to remove (though I typically do so in synaptic)
<jrib> econdudeawesome: so what happens now when you boot?
<dagon> learn me how to get advanced features for my compiz
<tom11> do i have to install package maintainer's version of grub when upgrading to 11.04? will that mess up my win 7 dual boot? thanks
<eiriksvin> dagon im looking to do the same thing
<tepster> what sort of advance features are you looking for
<jrib> tom11: view the differences and decide
<econdudeawesome> jrib: well, now that I started the gdm service, I'm not sure. Before I did that, it would boot up to "battery state" notification, and then hang (I've seen it do that on the computer I set up for text login yesterday, so I knew I could tty at least)
<dagon> bah why would they take that out
<dagon> rediculas
<econdudeawesome> jrib: but beginning the gdm service allowed me to log in as normal
<magpii> i just had my system upgrade to 11. something, can someone show me how to get compiz back on? all my desktop settings are reset
<dagon> and this unity thing should be called headache
<econdudeawesome> jrib: should I reboot and see if hte issue is fixed?
<dagon> I hope for the love of god Ubuntu is not selling out
<jrib> econdudeawesome: sure, you may want to check /etc/X11/default-display-manager first though
<tepster> dagon: install ccsm
<econdudeawesome> jrib: is this a file or a folder?
<dagon> it is installed
<dagon> tepster,
<LittleRed> dagon: what makes you think that?
<jrib> econdudeawesome: file
<tepster> can't you access the features?
<dagon> why the heck is it gone
<aj00200> I have 2 things I need help with. 1) My system has been extremely unstable after the 11.04 update including 6 crashes in about 5 hours today (where the screen freezes and the caps lock light blinks). 2) After restarting after my latest crash, the latest kernel image (It crashed somewhere during the install, I restarted and completed the install without errors) causes my screen to blink during startup and not boot completely. An
<econdudeawesome> jrib: done. Changed to GDM. I'll restart and see what happens--I may be back. Thanks much for your expert advice
<tom11> jrib: sorry i'm not sure how to interpret the differences...http://paste.ubuntu.com/603070/
<jrib> tom11: go with the new version, the only significant change is that an option seems to have been renamed
<Fireblasto> Hi, I've recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook, and I am liking the new user interface, especially on my smaller screen. However, is there any way of changing the panel's position at the top to the bottom?
<zenocon> digging the move, resize, snap compiz plugins.  so much more efficient that mac os
<jrib> tom11: and it's commented anyway :)
<tom11> jrib: ha okay thanks for your help
<tom11> jrib: when i went from 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10 i royally messed up grub so just a little skiddish this time
<zenocon> last time i tried cube rotate, it went berzerk-o.  scared to try it again, but i want that
<eiriksvin> is there a way to get more plugins for compiz?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: success. Thanks man
<dagon> anyone know how to get adavanced or is it totally gone
<eiriksvin> i want to make my windows have that glow around the
<eiriksvin> ouside
<zenocon> glow?
<shcherbak> eiriksvin: PPA (some extra stuff, grid etc.)
<zenocon> i think there is one that lights your window on fire
<eiriksvin> 'how?
<shcherbak> eiriksvin: You need to look for "extra compiz plugins ubuntu", PPA have instuctions how to add repos and what to install.
<shcherbak> !ppa > eiriksvin
<ubottu> eiriksvin, please see my private message
<eiriksvin> thanx
<Hello> Any good programs for Ubuntu
<LAcan> how can I check if SSH is active and listening?
<shcherbak> Hello: Yes, many.
<shcherbak> LAcan: sudo netstat -tulp
<zenocon> Hello: try troll-hunter
<Hello> like which?
<anthonyl> hey
<neon___> WOW!! what the hell they were thinking when they developed the latest ubuntu
<anthonyl> my girlfriend still wants me to give you guys a hardtime
<Hello> Ok I am using windows but my Ubuntu desktop is by me
<anthonyl> dear ubuntu: 8=====================DdD
<anthonyl> lets make untested releases durring finals at most schools in the usa herp derp herp herp
<anthonyl> well not untested, just buggy
<anthonyl> ok gtg!
<anthonyl> again i'm fine with it..etc i'm just taking orders
<anthonyl> <3
<xiaoji> I have a question..why can't I succeed to install the gnome3 at 11.04?IT always  collapse
<LAcan> shcherbak, and if I dont see ssh or 22 then I can assume its not running?
<tepster> is it a full moon in here tonight?
<shcherbak> LAcan: most likely, sudo srvice ssh restart
<tjiggi_fo> !gnome3 | xiaoji
<ubottu> xiaoji: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<neon___> i feel like an 85 year old granma that needs big buttons for everything when using the latest ubuntu
<LAcan> shcherbak, i get 'unknown service: ssh'
<Fireblasto> Hi, I've recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook, and I am liking the new user interface, especially on my smaller screen. However, is there any way of changing the panel's position at the top to the bottom?
<LAcan> shcherbak, sorry "ssh: unrecognized service"
<LAcan> Fireblasto, right click the panel, properties
<shcherbak> LAcan: try: cat /etc/ssh/sshd.config , if it do not exist install openssh-server
<xiaoji> Thanks very much.you mean that in recently days,I'd matter not install the gnome3?but unity is not fit my habits
<LAcan> oooohhh openssh-server i dont think is installed
<anthonyl> next time time the updates to not  interfere with finals! -----my girlfriend says this.
<neon___> unity is a joke
<xiaoji> why?
 * cheapie is accepring support requests
<neon___> what moron came up with that interface
<Fireblasto> LAcan, I've tried the original method of how you would sort the panel positions, but when I right click the panel, there is no menu popping up. I'm using the new unity interface.
<todd2> need some help with wifi problems on Dell Inspiron 1501
<cheapie> Fireblasto: That is not yet implemented in Unity.
<aj00200> I have 2 things I need help with. First, my system has been rather unstable after the 11.04 update and crashes (screen freeze with a blinking Caps Lock light). Any ideas on how to troubble shoot that or file a bug report>
<cheapie> todd2: What's wrong?
<tjiggi_fo> xiaoji, wait till it's out of the experimental stage
<todd2> cheapie: upgraded and now my wifi is turned "off"
<cornell> Thanks all, TTFN
<cheapie> todd2: As in you can't turn it on at all?
<Fireblasto> cheapie, well that just sucks then, I'm really digging the new interface but certain aspects are really letting me down.
<neon___> we suppose to move forward and this latest update seems to take us back to the 80's
<slinger2519> Hey can I get some help hacking the bios of a Dell latitude 2110 so I change the boot sequence
<todd2> cheapie: no, try running some code last night to "activate STA", but didn't work
<cheapie> Fireblasto: Unity is under heavy development. It's about 6 monts old.
<neon___> unity is a joke
<cheapie> todd2: Can you upload the output of ifconfig to pastebin?
<doc-saintly> What is the default key to scroll up/down in a screen in ubuntu?
<Fireblasto> cheapie, yeah, hopefully it will be made better!
<cheapie> neon___: ...you can stop now...
<LAcan> shcherbak, success!
<QuikNik> Hey guys, am I not supposed to have a '/boot/grub/menu.lst' file that I can use for updating my grub menu?  I'm trying to get my install of 11.04 to boot the older kernel.. as my system doesn't like the 2.6.38 kernel.  It's listed in previous versions, but I need to change grub to default to it
<QuikNik> any ideas?
<todd2> cheapie: remind me how pastebin works?  Haven't done it in a long while
<neon___> i'm just venting, cause we can do better
<cheapie> QuikNik: Grub2 uses grub.cfg
<shcherbak> neon___: You *really* do not have to use it, but some people spent time on it, so...
<cheapie> !pastebin | todd2
<ubottu> todd2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> QuikNik: /etc/default/grub
<QuikNik> cheapie: D'oh... thanks
<neon___> how we suppose to reach the masses when we released stuff like this
<Fireblasto> doc-saintly, the normal keys used are the up and down arrows? Just like windows.
<bazhang> neon___, venting in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<Jordan_U> QuikNik: You change settings in /etc/default/grub.
<QuikNik> Jordan_U, edbian: Gotcha, thanks
<LAcan> ohffs
<edbian> QuikNik: sure :)
<doc-saintly> Fireblasto: when i'm in... well, mid sentence i decided  to double check and it works :S, thanks!
<cheapie> What ever happened to todd2?
<todd2> cheapie: here's my ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/603075/
 * LAcan needs help with VNC bad..SSH is working, I can get a terminal (PuTTY) but TightVNC on Vista always returns "Server did not offer supported security type!" HELP!
<shcherbak> LAcan: ohffs?
<xiaoji> can I download a deb package form a website?
<tepster> I like the launchbar thing actually, neon___
<LAcan> shcherbak, see above
<xiaoji> em.. gnome3 deb package
<LAcan> shcherbak, i cant get VNC to work :(
<cheapie> todd2: OK. Try running 'lspci | grep wireless' and see if that returns anything.
<tepster> a lot of people love unity
<Aren> When I was on ubuntu hardy, I had no problems whatsoever.  Upgrading to 10.10 my wifi card started acting screwy...randomly disconnecting.  Now on 11.04 it barely stays on for more than a minute at a time before cutting out.  My laptop is a gateway T-1625, and I'm not finding anything through google that has helped me so far, and I really don't want to go back down to hardy just to get a solid wireless connection again.  Can someone he
<Jordan_U> QuikNik: Since Ubuntu now puts menu entries in a submenu, here is the documentation for specifying an entry within a submenu in /etc/default/grub : http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#default
<Aren> slow compared to the onboard wifi. :(
<todd2> cheapie:  did not return anything
<Fireblasto> doc-saintly :) If you are using a IRC client though, the up and down arrows actually select the lines that you already posted. Additionally, you can use the page up and page down keys for greater distances
<PatoVW> hi, im trying to update from 10.10 to 11.04 booting from live usb, but it doesnt show the update option
<QuikNik> Jordan_U: Great, thank you!
<cheapie> todd2: Do you know what chip your wireless card/stick/whatever uses?
<Jordan_U> QuikNik: You're welcome.
<shcherbak> LAcan: ssh and vnc are two different services, they can be connected (somehow), vnc have some compatibilities win M$, but not every version.
<Jordan_U> PatoVW: There is no upgrade option on the live install media. Just use update manager in your booted 10.10 system.
<AlexGer> helo, i need your help please
<variable> AlexGer: don't ask to ask; just ask
<LAcan> shcherbak, ya looking thru the ubuntu wiki here it says u have to have SSH tunnel first, which i have and is working...
<xiaoji> into the live cd  interface.. you will find a program to upgrade
<todd2> cheapie: can't tell you what chip, but it's a Broadcom STA driver for Broadcom 4311
<genjix> sudo do-release-upgrade says 'No new release found'... I've done apt-get update but still not working
<eiriksvin> how do i take screen video with ubuntu?
<AlexGer> i didn't realy asked to ask :-)
<genjix> using Lynx
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | genjix
<ubottu> genjix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<AlexGer> i installed ubuntu in english to tell you the correct error message:
<cheapie> todd2: OK. Can you run lsmod and upload that to pastebin?
<PatoVW> ok, but is there a way to use the download cd to update or I just have to do it from internet
<edbian> todd2: cheapie sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Aren> I asked immediately, rather than asking to ask, and it just feels like I'm getting ignored. *shrugs*
<AlexGer> [!]Install the base System
<shcherbak> LAcan: Hm, with vnc i cannot be much of help.
<AlexGer> No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources.
<LAcan> shcherbak, ok thanks for the help with SSH
<AlexGer> You may try to continue without a kernel, and manually install your own kernel Later.
<todd2> edbian:  did that last night... nada
<Jordan_U> Aren: You're not being ignored. If nobody knows the answer then nobody will answer you.
<edbian> todd2: cheapie Did you have a plan of action?
<genjix> Jordan_U: i do what it says in the guide but it's not upgrading
<AlexGer> This is only recommended for experts, otherwise you will likely end up with a machine that doesn#t boot.
<AlexGer> Continue without installing a kernel? <Go Back> <Yes> <No>
<AlexGer> that's my problem
<xiaoji> wow~,so many people..  i cant glimpse the latest speake
<AlexGer> :-9
<Zombiedeadshot> hello i have a advanced question about the live cd's can some one help?
<uRock> what folder are installed .deb files stored in?
<eiriksvin> how do i take screen video with ubuntu?
<uRock> Zombiedeadshot, just ask
<cheapie> todd2: Here we go. 'sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common' might fix it.
<todd2> cheapie:  here's the lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/603076/
<AlexGer> Zombiedeadshot sudo updatedb
<Jordan_U> genjix: Can you pastebin the contents of  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades?
<AlexGer> Zombiedeadshot locate *.deb
<julian_c> eiriksvin: Best bet would be recordmydesktop (with the gtk-recordmydesktop front-end).
<cheapie> todd2: OK, yeah, try 'sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common'
<shcherbak> uRock: locate *.deb or /var/cache/apt/
<eiriksvin> how do i go abaout getting that?
<mnouh_> Hello, I'm having an issue when I installed clang, I did apt-get install clang and when I run clang, its giving me : main.cpp:1:10: fatal error: 'iostream' file not found
<mnouh_> #include <iostream>
<mnouh_>          ^
<mnouh_> 1 error generated.
<Zombiedeadshot> im tired of configueing my crunchbang installzation so i want to know a way i can take the live cd and edit the files so when you boot iit up or install it it will have the required customisations
<Jordan_U> AlexGer: "Zentyal" is not a supported derivitive of Ubuntu. You'll have to get support from them.
<variable> mnouh_: you need clang++ not clang
<variable> mnouh_: I'm uncertain however how to install clang++ on Ubuntu :-)
<intelinside2020> can anyone help me with the HTACCESS file!!!!
<eiriksvin> and is it compatible with Natty?
<uRock> shcherbak, thanks, I had tried searching *.deb, but it came back empty handed
<uRock> I found what I was looking for
<AlexGer> Jordan_U i tried it olso with ubuntu
<genjix> Jordan_U: thank you! that file fixed it.
<Jordan_U> genjix: You're welcome.
 * cheapie continues waiting for todd2
<todd2> cheapie:  did the install, still no light on the wifi saying it's on... may have to restart? right?
<eiriksvin> <julian_c> is it compatible with Natty?
<cheapie> todd2: That should help.
<Jordan_U> AlexGer: What version of Ubuntu and what was the exact error message from Ubuntu?
<variable> <intelinside2020> can anyone help me with the HTACCESS file!!!! ---> ask & wait. don't complain
<shcherbak> intelinside2020: apache channel would be better choice.
<todd2> cheapie: out for a restart...
<cheapie> todd2: OK.
<RxDx> is there any "netspeed" indicator for Unity?
<variable> can anyone tell me & mnouh_ how to install clang++ (the c++ driver for llvm) on Ubuntu ?
<sary> eiriksvin: You might also wana try xvidcap.
<LAcan> uggghh... where can I go for VNC help?
<cheapie> RxDx: What exactly are you looking for?
<AlexGer> i googled around to find more information abaut that message and i've seen a coupple of forum posts...
<RxDx> cheapie, an applet like net-speed for gnome2
<AlexGer> e.g.: http://www.linux-web.de/thread/11061/fehler-es-wurde-kein-installierbarer-kernel-gefunden.html
<cheapie> RxDx: Please Wait...
<__yhvh__> anyone upgraded their bios recently?
<intelinside2020> @variable   i wanted to knw tht i can ask the question hre or not
<RxDx> that shows the network speed on the top
<RxDx> cheapie, thanks
<AlexGer> have to install it again
<AlexGer> ...
<intelinside2020> @shcherbak thank u
<variable> intelinside2020: generally the rule is "don't ask to ask - just ask" and people will redirect you
<eiriksvin> <sary> is it in the repo?
<julian_c> eiriksvin: sudo "apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop" (works in Natty, AFAIK)
<mnouh_> Anyone know how to install clang++ on Natty, its giving me an error :  fatal error: 'iostream' file not found
<mnouh_> #include <iostream>
<mnouh_>          ^
<mnouh_> 1 error generated.
<cheapie> RxDx: I don't think one exists yet. A search turned up nothing.
<eiriksvin> <julian_c> sweet getting it now
<Zombiedeadshot> i guess what im asking is how can i edit filesystem.squashfs to customize some configueation files within a live cd?
<sary> eiriksvin / it is.
<variable> mneptok: please avoid pasting multiple lines. :-)
<cheapie> Can anybody help me with errors when trying to build an application from source?
<Jordan_U> cheapie: What are you trying to install?
<eiriksvin> <sary> imma try that one too
<mnouh_> Can anyone help me installing clang++ on natty?
<mnouh_> install*
<AlexGer> Jordan_U i also tried to burn the image with a PC and with a laptop. I used different cd's and DVD's!
<Jordan_U> !remaster | Zombiedeadshot
<ubottu> Zombiedeadshot: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cheapie> Jordan_U: I am trying to build a program called Skyscraper (http://www.skyscrapersim.com/) on Natty, and I'm getting these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/602578/
<Zombiedeadshot> @ubottu thank you
<mnouh_> Can anyone help me install clang++ on Natty.
<jiltdil> how to dd any application  permanently visible on left side panel of unity?
<jiltdil> *add
<LAcan> ok, outside of VNC what are my remote desktop options for ubuntu?
<cheapie> jiltdil: Right click it and select "Keep in Launcher"
<mnouh_> How do I install clang++ on Natty.
<Jordan_U> cheapie: Have you read http://www.skyscrapersim.com/downloads/linux/linux-install.txt ?
<jiltdil> chapie:thanks
<cheapie> Jordan_U: I'll go read that now...
<cheapie> Jordan_U: That's for the older Crystal Space versions. I'm trying to build one of the new OGRE versions. I followed the instructions on their forum.
<jiltdil> any text to speech conversion s/w in ubuntu s/w center except jovie as it is not working i am using natty?
<mnouh_> Installing clang++ on Natty. It cannot find the c headers.
<dagon> I want my linux to look like the pc in the aracade in tron
<Mx0> ._.
<dagon> you know they use linux in legacy
<Jordan_U> dagon: Press ctrl+alt+F1, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X (the GUI).
<kylemcgill> dagon: use arch linux then
 * cheapie wonders what's taking Jordan_U so long
<Jordan_U> cheapie: I'm not particularly interested in going through the steps to install it myself and thus can't really help you much.
<cheapie> Jordan_U: Well, there goes the third person that I've asked for help...
<khaotik> what r u trying to install?
<cheapie> khaotik: Me? I'm trying to install Skyscraper (skyscrapersim.com)
<jiltdil> is there any text to speech conversion s/w in ubuntu s/w center except jovie as it is not working i am using natty?
<speed752> whats the "getapt"thing for flash player
<shcherbak> jiltdil: festival
<AlexGer> Jordan_U any ideas?
<DiazepaN> got this error when open cheese One or more needed GStreamer elements are missing: camerabin, can someone help me?
<speed752> ?
<antonio_> hola cual esta el chat de ubunto venesuela
<jiltdil> scherbak:thanks alot
<jetscreamer> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jetscreamer> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U> AlexGer: You still haven't told me what version of Ubuntu you are installing and what the exact error message from Ubuntu is.
<antonio_> venezuela
<jetscreamer> i dunno your language
<jetscreamer> lol
<DiazepaN> got this error when open cheese One or more needed GStreamer elements are missing: camerabin, can someone help me?
<veovis_muaddib> Sorry, decided to move this from #lubuntu - I just installed lubuntu and it detected my network during install, updated things, installed the restricted things, etc...  Then upon first boot DNS didn't work until I added my own nameservers in the system tray tool.  (DHCP Addresses only)  Then upon next boot I could only access my local network, but adding the proper gateway, switching to static IP, all don't work
<antonio_> #ubuntu.ve
<IdleOne> antonio_: /join #ubuntu-ve
<antonio_> gracias
<IdleOne> de nada
<xiaoji> hello～～～～lieying
<lieying> hello xiaoji
<andygraybeal_> yay, i have unity :)
<andygraybeal_> just needed to isntall proprietary nvidia drivers and it works!
<edbian> andygraybeal_: :D
<andygraybeal_> :)  i wasn't sure it was gonna work!  but it does!  i am happy.
<xiaoji> congratulation to you
<LAcan> is there a good guide on optimizing GNOME for VNC (ie. make it faster?)
<tepster> i guess the live cd couldnt detect it hey?
<mickster04> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<andygraybeal_> tepster, yes that is correct.  i wonder if the same would have happened if i installed the opensource nvidia drivers.. maybe i'll find out in the future, but for now i'm set!!
<mickster04> LAcan: see ubottus thing
<afeijo> did ubuntu 11.04 changed drastically? it now seems the netbook version
<mickster04> !unity | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Edgan> Anyone know how to remove launchers from the panel in Gnome3 fallback mode?
<LAcan> mickster04, ya i saw that for setting up my VNC over SSH.. now i just want it to be more responsive
<red2kic> Edgan: ADD MORE LAUNCHERS. Start crying. I had the same thing. :\
<imbezol> on 11.04.. the side menu bar is stuck open.. how do i close it?
<quint> so, im running lubuntu (lxde) cant seem to get emesene to work.. im on 11.04 now when i was 10.10 i could run it clean
<red2kic> Edgan: My solution? I ignored it and slowly making a switch to different environment.
<Edgan> red2kic: I know the nuclear option of how to get rid of them.
<red2kic> Edgan: Remove Gnome3?
<Edgan> red2kic: remove your user dconf file
<Edgan> red2kic: ~/.config/dconf/user
<multipass_> is there any fix for desktop wall edge flipping in 11.04?
<soreau> multipass_: Probably not if you don't say what's wrong with it
<Edgan> red2kic: They must have been smoking something the day they made dconf binary format.
<jiltdil> in synpatic package manager i marked some residual not installes s/w for complete removal but after marking these for removal where from where i apply changes as the apply buttin is freezes?
<red2kic> Edgan: I get the same feeling when Vista first came out. (So I made the switch to linux). And now Gnome3 is doing this! :(
<Edgan> red2kic: I have considered switching environments.
<Edgan> red2kic: They did the same shit, though not this bad, with Gnome2.
<multipass_> soreau, very simply it just dosnt work, 10.10 to 11.04 broke it-- it flips sometimes, most of the time it dosnt
<red2kic> Edgan: Language. It's the policy here. .__.
<Edgan> red2kic: :P
<KM0201> red2kic: they'll get it worked out.. do you remember when the transition from kde3 to 4 was made?... it was way rougher
<multipass_> soreau, it seems that if u have a window in focus, then it flips, but if not then nothing happens
<gtech> I just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu and now when I loggin my scroll lock key blinks and everything locks up, I hear this is a kernal panic, how do I resolve this?
<jiltdil> any solution to my problem?
<soreau> multipass_: Join the crowd. They really totally screwed up compiz and this whole 11.04 release
<red2kic> Edgan: I love Gnome2. Now I'm using AwesomeWM. I need more time to absorb shortcuts.
<multipass_> soreau, yay.
<red2kic> KM0201: I haven't tried KDE4.
<soreau> multipass_: If you feel like getting ignored, file a bug
<jiltdil> in synpatic package manager i marked some residual not installes s/w for complete removal but after marking these for removal where from where i apply changes as the apply buttin is freezes?
<andygraybeal_> i don't know what the big deal was on the ubuntu list.. this isn't much different than it was before!  i thought it'd be totally different from the whining on the list!
<mbrigdan> Hello! Since I upgraded to 11.04, all my window decorations in compiz (i don't really like unity) have disappeared. I've tried reinstalling many things, (even new window decorators, such as emerald) but nothing works, and it makes it hard to do things
<KM0201> red2kic: well, now its fine.. (if you like kDE, i personally hate it) but when it first came out, it was a mess.
<red2kic> KM0201: Gnome2 was hitting all the notes for me. Now it's singing off-key. :\
<KM0201> red2kic: your best bet, if you're that unhappy with gnome3/unity.. is to switch to xfce/lxde.. .
<Edgan> red2kic: Sadly it takes them years to get it right. When they do, they are bored, so they start over. :\
<KM0201> Edgan: lol, i don't know about a few years, but probably a year is fair
<Omega> !attitude > soreau
<ubottu> soreau, please see my private message
<soreau> Omega: Whatever.
<quint> lxde is fantastic
<red2kic> Edgan: If it isn't broken, don't try to fix it. Also, it seems like everybody is always trying to reinvent the wheel and call it the new thing.
<quint> took a sec to get used to
 * KM0201 agrees with quint 
<soreau> I'm just telling it like it really is
<gdb> I've not tried lxde, but xfce is very gnome2-like if that's the experience you're looking for.
<Edgan> red2kic: Not invented here syndrome.
<jiance> hi
<Omega> If you don't want to be helpful, feel free to leave.
<soreau> If you don't want to see a real attitude, feel free to shut up.
<KM0201> red2kic: well, it's only natural that a desktop interface evolves.. gnome2-gnome3.. only  makes sense.. it's just gonna take time to work the bugs out.
<gtech> I just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu(11.04) and now when I loggin my scroll lock key blinks and everything locks up, I hear this is a kernal panic, I'm using gnome, how do I resolve this?
<red2kic> KM0201: Are you on Gnome3 right now?
<KM0201> red2kic: no, but i tested it pretty extensively w/ fedora
<red2kic> KM0201: You can't change the background with traditional right-click --> Background. They took away many things.
<soreau> gtech: Typically a kernel panic is caused by a faulty kernel module
<quint> what is this kernel panic you speak of?
<soreau> gtech: Which graphics card do you have?
<fearphage> my bluetooth adapter (internal, laptop, GE620) is not automatically recognized. how do i probe for it?
<red2kic> gtech: If things aren't working, you can reboot and hold SHIFT to select older kernel.
<KM0201> red2kic: i'm aware of that.
<soreau> quint: It's basically a lockup where your keyboard LEDs start blinking
<nutsfornatty> its still light years better than windows and no apple tax like a mac, no real room for unity complaints
<gtech> soreau: gtx 260
<Edgan> red2kic: I think that was nautilus, which can be brought back
<soreau> gtech: Is that an nvidia model?
<gtech> red2kic: I'll try that again, last time I did it just hung on the loading screen
<gtech> soreau: yeah
<Edgan> red2kic: you need gnome-tweak-tool, and then set file manager | have file manager handle the desktop | on
<quint> pcmanfm is the wayy
<soreau> gtech: Can you boot into recovery mode ok?
<Edgan> red2kic: then run nautilus. I just tried it, it let me change my background.
<gtech> soreau: yeah
<awesomestman> Is this the appropriate loction to ask for Ubuntu support?
<ZekeS> yes
<red2kic> Edgan: I like gconf-editor better. I'm just going to walk away from this cesspool. :)
<Edgan> red2kic: gconf-editor = dconf-editor now
<gtech> soreau: what should I do once there?
<red2kic> awesomestman: Yes. Welcome to #ubuntu
<chaospsyX> what do i need to access a windows network from ubuntu ?
<awesomestman> Thanks.
<KM0201> chaospsyX: samba
<KM0201> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<quint> say now, how do i go about installing the java environment and icedtea ?
<ZekeS> chaospsyX: samba, although ubuntu should see them out of the box iirc
<quint> (forgot how)
<red2kic> awesomestman: If you have a question, plop it away. Somebody who know the answer are likely to respond.
<red2kic> !java | quint
<ubottu> quint: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> quint, enable partner repo
<quint> thanks ! :)
<awesomestman> Just made the switch to Ubuntu today. I have some issues with Software Center. It's been hanging on me and won't get past the loading icon.
<soreau> gtech: Try blacklisting the nvidia kernel module by creating a file called /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia.conf and putting 'nvidia' on a single line without quotes
<zenocon> quint: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<gtech> soreau: cool, I'll try it
<soreau> gtech: Also remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it exists
<red2kic> Software Center is back in Ubuntu 11.04?
<chaospsyX> LOL
<chaospsyX> omg
<ZekeS> ?
<KM0201> red2kic: well of course it is, why wouldn't it be?
<trinikrono> awesomestman: use apt-get :D
<soreau> red2kic: I don't think it ever went away
<red2kic> awesomestman: Close it. Use a terminal or synpatic when it comes to install packages.
<chaospsyX> <red2kic> Software Center is back in Ubuntu 11.04?  <---- LOL
<ZekeS> disregard apt-get, use aptitude
<soreau> chaospsyX: It's not that funny, really
 * KM0201 sighs..
<ZekeS> :)
<faryshta> Hello. I can't read original DVD's. Looks like its a region issue. How can I fix it?
<red2kic> chaospsyX: Somebody trustworthy told me that. :|
<KM0201> faryshta: have you installed libdvdcss?
<soreau> ! dvd | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<faryshta> KM0201, yes, I can read pirates and downloaded dvd's. I can't read original DVD's region 4.
<gtech> soreau: which log files would I attempt to look at to see what is happening?
<red2kic> Then again, this is Internet. I shouldn't trust anyone.
<KM0201> faryshta: read the lnk soreau gave you above
<magpii> i just updated to ubuntu 11 and now i cannot see the panels on my desktop, also, i cannot move any open windows or resize them . any help?
<red2kic> awesomestman: Open a terminal (under Accessories) -- Type "aptitude search firefox" -- You get the idea.
<chaospsyX> red2kic: :-P
<red2kic> awesomestman: Want to install firefox? "sudo aptitude install firefox"
<soreau> gtech: Probably /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages
<faryshta> soreau, KM0201, I have libdvdread4 and libdvdcss installed.
<soreau> red2kic: Hey, watch your aptitude buddy
<soreau> ;)
<KM0201> faryshta: ther's also instructinos on that site on how to deal w/ region issues
<awesomestman> red2kic: thanks. I was trying to find what to enter into terminal to install something
<tbrew13> i need some help with chrome how do i get just the chrome border and not the unity border in ubuntu 11.04 also the bisigi repository does not work
<magpii> i cannot view the panels on my desktop, also windows wont move or resize and the close, minimize and maximize buttons ar not visible, can someone advise please?
<trinikrono> awesomestman: you can look at http://ubuntuguide.org/ it has a guide on how to install alot of things that you might need
<red2kic> awesomestman: If you're new, obviously this stuffs will confuse you at first -- but after few days, your brain cells will start firing up and you're *now* off autopilot in your life. :)
<faryshta> KM0201, I remember using an illegal opensource lib in my old installation. Do you know any?
<KM0201> faryshta: even if i did, it wouldn't be allowed to be discussed here
<faryshta> KM0201, its only illegal in US. Not in my country méxico.
<faryshta> It was done by DVD-Jon.
<magpii> can anyone tell me how i can revert to ubuntu 10 seeing as 11.04 has just screwed my perfectly decent system up
<red2kic> awesomestman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide#Aptitude from the command line
<KM0201> faryshta: then try ubuntu-es
<bazhang> magpii, full reinstall, or choose gnome-classic from login window
<chaospsyX> magpii: i was in your situation a few nights ago :-( i feel for ya man, i really do
<red2kic> awesomestman: Number #5
<bazhang> !medibuntu | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<magpii> none of my panels are showing on desktop, the close window, minimize an resize options are gone, so is my 3d desktop
<Guest17232> recently bought the verizon mobile hotspot, but everytime i connect to it with ubuntu, the connection drops every 10 sec, any suggestions?
<bazhang> magpii, you wish to use unity-2d then? or gnome classic
<Guest17232> it's the verizon 4g mobile hotspot
<soreau> Guest17232: Does it work ok with any other OS on the same machine?
<Guest17232> soreau: not on the same machine, but it works with windows no problems whatsoever
<keithtoo> anyone know how to configure vmalloc size in grub on natty?
<Guest17232> soreau: i have another laptop with the windows OS, and it connects fine
<gtech> soreau: no dice, it still locks up
<Guest17232> i have the latest version of ubuntu (11.04)
<quint> did you do a distro upgrade ?
<quint> if your using gdm you can still choose your last gnome interface rather than unity
<quint> well
<quint> doesnt really matter if you use gdm actually
<gtech> soreau: I'll try looking at the log
<soreau> gtech: Did you check those log files? esp syslog?
<gtech> soreau: not yet
<tearlight> ???
<soreau> gtech: I'm only guessing the nvidia module is the problem
<magpii> i just wanted to have my desktop as it was in ubuntu 10 after the upgrade to 11.04, but since upgrade, the entire desktop is screwed, and the new sidebar panal has disapeared as well as the main menu bar when windows are opened
<red2kic> magpii: LTS. (10.04). <3
<bazhang> magpii, it reappears with mouse over, you could try unity-2d if your card is not up to it, or choose gnome classic from the login window
<keithtoo> magpii: log in under classic desktop
<jiltdil> always when i opens firestartter after entering password it says "failed to open the system log , no event information will be available." please tell how to fix it?
<awesomestman> so I use aptitude to install a package I already downloaded?
<red2kic> awesomestman: What are you trying to install?
<magpii> ok i will try classic first, as for the mouse over, tried for the last hour and nothing. will re log and follow classic option then try 2d
 * keithtoo hates unity
<red2kic> ^
<magpii> thanks for the help, cya soon
<bazhang> magpii, the unity-2d package needs to be installed
<awesomestman> Skype.
<red2kic> !skype | awesomestman
<ubottu> awesomestman: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
 * chaospsyX prepares for the inevitable mutiny within the ubuntu community as a result of 'unity'
<magpii> thanks, is it bundled with package manager?
<jiltdil> no solution?
<bazhang> magpii, yes
<red2kic> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in natty
<magpii> ok thanks, will log back in shortly with any issue after reboot into classic, fingers crossed
<red2kic> awesomestman: You may have to enable partner repo. (Look under Software Sources).
<chaospsyX> how ironic if 'unity' resulted in the ubuntu community becoming divided, lol
<bazhang> chaospsyX, lets take this to the chat channel please
<chaospsyX> ok no prob
<ner0x> Anyone to keep track of expenses in Ubuntu?
<jiltdil> bazhang: always when i opens firestartter after entering password it says "failed to open the system log , no event information will be available." please tell how to fix it?
<bazhang> ner0x, an app?
<ner0x> bazhang: Yeah.
<bazhang> jiltdil, why not try gufw instead
<red2kic> ner0x: https://www.mint.com/ :)
<bazhang> red2kic, ?
<red2kic> bazhang: Not that gucci knockoff AKA Linux Mint
<jiltdil> bazhang: is gufw is in graphical
<IdleOne> jiltdil: yes
<bazhang> jiltdil, yes its graphical for ufw
<bazhang> ner0x, like gnucash ? along those lines?
<DavidReza> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<jiltdil> bazhang:idle0ne:thanks
<DavidReza> !pgp
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu please
<jiltdil> bazhang: one more question in synpatic package manager i marked some residual not installes s/w for complete removal but after marking these for removal where from where i apply changes as the apply buttin is freezes?
<ner0x> bazhang: Yeah, something like that.
<awesomestman> I didn't know that Skype was going to be a problem given that it seemed okay to download.
<bazhang> ner0x, should be a list in the package manager, or apt-cache search related-term will turn up some
<IdleOne> ner0x: search synaptic or Software centre for "accounting"
<bazhang> jiltdil, what about from the command line? sudo apt-get remove packagename
<study> any one konw how to use autoconf...
<IdleOne> bazhang: he is going to get an lock error :)
<bazhang> study, to do what, clarify
<IdleOne> s/an/a/
<study> ...
<bazhang> IdleOne, good point
<study> i want to get config.h
<bazhang> study, instead of asking a generic question, ask what you really want
<study> i want to study program...
<bazhang> jiltdil, be sure to close software center before you try that command
<bazhang> study, this is not the channel for that
<red2kic> awesomestman: It's not a problem. Private softwares usually don't go in any repo (aptitude database) -- because well, it's closed thus we can't view the codes -- therefore we don't know if it's really safe -- but yeah, it's available. The same thing goes for dropbox.
<jiltdil> bazhang:it also gives residual in synpatic package manager
<study> so for waht?
<bazhang> study, Ubuntu support
<bazhang> !alis | study
<ubottu> study: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bazhang> jiltdil, close them all and try the command from the terminal
<study> .....ubuntu...
<red2kic> awesomestman: When you enable the partner repo -- you're now aware about the choices you're making. You're now aware that you're about to install Skype (which you can't see the codes) and you're going to accept it. It's all new to you, but install it. It's fine.
<bazhang> study, got an ubuntu support issue?
<IdleOne> study: what exactly is it you are trying to do?
<jiltdil> bazhang:ok but why the apply button in package manager is frezed when i want to apply for the packages to removal
<study> ....who are u?
<study> why i can`t ask question here...
<bazhang> jiltdil, perhaps a bug? try from terminal to verify its not something else
<IdleOne> study: we are volunteers trying to figure out how to help yoy :)
<IdleOne> you*
<study> a ha..
<red2kic> study: We're trying to help you study something -- but what is it that you want to study? :)
<bazhang> autoconf is hardly an ubuntu issue study
<study> i will try...
<awesomestman> Oh, I see. I was just trying to make sure I could maintain parts of my social life while keeping Ubuntu as an operating system.
<jguzikowski> Hey guys, is it suggested to NOT upgrade from the last version of Ubuntu to the latest?
<ner0x> Thanks.
<bazhang> jguzikowski, no
<awesomestman> Anyways, this is what I got in Terminal.
<jguzikowski> bazhang: sorry, i worded that terribly..should i do a clean install of the newest ubuntu or just upgrade?
<awesomestman> richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$ sudo apt-get install skype [sudo] password for richard:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for richard:  Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$
<bazhang> jguzikowski, both work, I have done both without issue; back up as always, and having a separate home is always a good idea
<IdleOne> awesomestman: run sudo apt-get update
<IdleOne> awesomestman: after try to install skype again
<awesomestman> got to 99% then this happened
<awesomestman> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe Translation-en Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$
<jguzikowski> Thanks baz, off to go try updating
<julian_c> Perhaps clear out the directory </var/lib/apt/lists>, and then run "apt-get update" again.
<jakegub> I'm having unity problems on my new Sandy Bridge Optimus-equipped notebook.   Ouput of unity-support-test is http://pastebin.com/XBCLgx8E
<awesomestman> julian_c: was that directed at me?
<red2kic> awesomestman: Yes.
<red2kic> awesomestman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/735491
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 735491 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt can't recover from file corruptions (dup-of: 226361)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 226361 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get update fails forever for corrupted /var/lib/apt/lists/foo_Packages" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<unorugby> is this were I can ask a support question, or is there another chat room?
<red2kic> unorugby: Ask away.
<IdleOne> unorugby: ubuntu support yes
<awesomestman> do I just delet everything in that folder? Just wondering because there's another folder inside it called "partial" and I'm not sure if that's suposed to be there or not.
<gtech> soreau: http://pastebin.ca/2053687 The actual lock up happens at 20:31:41 but this is as close as I can get
<gtech> soreau: the log stops there
<unorugby> ok, ive been having some issues with loading ubuntu...when I launch my computer everything starts out normal (getting to the screen when i select either ubuntu or windows 7), but if I select ubuntu it goes through a sequence but never loads it
<IdleOne> awesomestman: should be safe to delete all that
<unorugby> should I reinstall?
<red2kic> awesomestman: "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main* ~/Desktop/"
<gtech> soreau: at least until the next boot
<red2kic> awesomestman: "sudo aptitude update"
<soreau> gtech: Have you tried unplugging any devices you can such as your xbox controller?
<gtech> soreau: no, I'll try
<awesomestman> richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$ sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main* ~/Desktop/ mv: cannot stat `/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main*': No such file or directory richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$
<awesomestman> Did I do it wrong?
<red2kic> awesomestman: No last part "mv"
<red2kic> Oh.
<Bpentest> hey
<fizyplankton> does any one know if it is possible to have a VT on 2 monitors? like to where they arent the same, and i can switch back and forth. either that, or can i make it to where i can log into TTY1 on one monitor,m and TTY2 on the other monitor?
<gtech> soreau: tried disconnecting the xbox reciever and speakers, still hardlocking
<Bpentest> any one using 11.04 yet as there main OS not VMing?
<almoxarife> unorugby: was it a wubi install?
<red2kic> awesomestman: "cd /var/lub/apt/lists ; ls" -- What file(s) do you see?
<soreau> gtech: I still think it's loading the nvidia module too
<tepster> Bpentest: I am
<ZekeS> Bpentest: I'm using the Server 11.04, but I dont think that'll help you :p
<tepster> not really my main actually, just not VMing
<unorugby> @almoxarife what constitues a "wubi" install?
<soreau> gtech: Can you try booting with nvidia.dontloadme=1 nouveau.dontloadme=1 ?
<awesomestman> richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$ cd /var/lub/apt/lists ; ls bash: cd: /var/lub/apt/lists: No such file or directory Desktop    Downloads         Music     Public     Videos Documents  examples.desktop  Pictures  Templates richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$
<ZekeS> unorugby: an install using wubi
<Bpentest> tepster: any major issues? im kinda hesitant to upgrade it with all my server/ wine apps im using
<gtech> soreau: where do I set those?
<awesomestman> So it said no such file or directory but I got all this
<unorugby> i partitioned my hard drive and installed it off of a disk
<Bpentest> zekeS: are you able to do things like ssh with out issue?
<gtech> soreau: like in the grub menu?
<fizyplankton> does any one know if it is possible to have a VT on 2 monitors? like to where they arent the same, and i can switch back and forth. either that, or can i make it to where i can log into TTY1 on one monitor,m and TTY2 on the other monitor?
<tepster> Bpentest: I don't have any major issues, no, but then again, I did a fresh install, not an inplace upgrade
<soreau> gtech: yes, as kernel args
<ZekeS> Bpentest: yep, altho I dont do anything too serious - ssh, samba, nfs, ftp mainly
<red2kic> awesomestman: Damnnit. I made a mistake. Replace 'lub' with 'lib'
<Bpentest> tepster: ok thanks
<soreau> gtech: Append to the linux line, where it ends with something like ro quiet splash
<red2kic> awesomestman: Use arrow keys to use the previous command -- then edit it.
<alcane> what is that website where i can paste code &  get a url for it?
<red2kic> !paste | alcane
<ubottu> alcane: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii-around> !pastebin
<Bpentest> ZekeS: alright as long as i can keep up my ssh server
<ZekeS> ~inplace upgraded since 9.04~
<alcane> thx
<almoxarife> unorugby: since the ubuntu install did you re-install windows?
<ngc604> how can i change the background of the log in screen. i think i am just overlooking it.
<unorugby> almoxarife: no, it just stopped working out of no where
<awesomestman> ah it's all right
<GarryFre> My conky is covering over all my windows. I remember I need to edit autostart.sh to correct it, and I have this site telling me to do so but no site is reminding me where autostart.sh is, and the find command just drops to command line without even trying to find it.
<awesomestman> richard@richard-VGN-FZ430E:~$ cd /var/lib/apt/lists ; ls extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Index extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en%5fUS extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_source_Sources extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_Release extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dist
<unorugby> literally one day working the next morning not
<awesomestman> and there's more but it looks like IRC cut it off
<ZekeS> awesomestman: use a pastebin
<gtech> soreau: cool, executing and logging in...
<red2kic> awesomestman: I'm not sure why you have extras.ubuntu.com (I'm not sure if that's normal).
<soreau> gtech: It worked?
<gtech> soreau: nope, lockup
<gtech> soreau: no nvidia splash though
<soreau> gtech: Well I'm just about out of ideas then
<red2kic> awesomestman: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" -- Paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jakegub> I'm having problems getting unity to work on my new Sandy Bridge Optimus-equipped notebook.   Ouput of unity-support-test is http://pastebin.com/XBCLgx8E
<alcane> i just tried to upgrade ubuntu and now I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/x7Jb58UZ
<soreau> gtech: Try a livecd and see if it helps. If so, a clean install should work
<bazhang> jakegub, can you disable optimus in the bios?
<awesomestman> I found how to use a pastebin.
<awesomestman> http://pastebin.ca/2053690
<genewitch> well, natty dist upgrade works on the cloud
<genewitch> :-)
<jakegub> bazhang: Not an option on mine.  Pastebin expired.  Re-pasting  http://pastebin.com/U4x91z5P
<gtech> soreau: heh thanks for the help anyway, gonna try to configure stumpwm and finally migrate from gname
<gtech> soreau: gnome*
<red2kic> awesomestman: Please paste the results of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<unorugby> should i reload and be more specific about what the screen says when ubuntu fails to load?
<bazhang> jakegub, there's a thread about that on ubuntuforums with a link to a PPA is that the nvidia 420 (cannot remember the exact chipset name)
<Docfxit> I have been trying to signon to my Ubuntu. It says I have a wrong password. I have booted into recovery mode and tried passwd Docfxit in all lower case it says passwd: unknown user Docfxit in all lower case. How can I get back into my system?
<soreau> gtech: no problem, best of wishes
<awesomestman> Here's this paste for ya http://pastebin.ca/2053694
<MethedMan> what is considered to be the best email client for ubuntu
<tensorpudding> !best | MethedMan
<ubottu> MethedMan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> MethedMan, ask in #ubuntu-bots dont poll here please
<jakegub> bazhang: it's the 540m   I haven't tried using the proprietary drivers yet.  I was actually willing to do without the dedicated graphics, but maybe that's the thing to try first is using the nvidia set
<tensorpudding> MethedMan: Evolution is the one that is included, you should try it first
<tepster> webmail is best email client
<tepster> :p
<MethedMan> tensorpudding: evolution is default.  i am using that one now.
<hypetech> MethedMan: you can try out thunderbird if evolution doesn't tickle your fancy
<MethedMan> tensorpudding: i am not looking to "poll". looking for possibilities.  what is out there?
<bazhang> jakegub, ok. well not sure if the PPA works for that, there is also unity-2d package for non 3d accellerated
<tensorpudding> MethedMan: i liked claws-mail, but i use evolution now and am happy with it
<bazhang> MethedMan, that was a poll question please dont here
<jakegub> bazhang: proprietary drivers say they're installed but not in use
<bazhang> MethedMan, check the package manager
<bazhang> jakegub, you can enable them via additional drivers and then reboot
<jakegub> bazhang: I'm sorry it says they're activated but not currently in use
<donchriscoe> quit
<Docfxit> Could someone please help me signon to my system?
<bazhang> jakegub, then a reboot, and if it says must start in low res mode, go back and try to enable again
<GarryFre> Ok, I can't find out how to get conky to stop covering over every window, None will help, I am going to have to uninstall conky and give up.
<bazhang> Docfxit, Docfxit would not be a password, but your username
<bazhang> GarryFre, or try the ubuntuforums conky guide
<Docfxit> bazhang That's correct.
<xangua> GarryFre: or just ready conky documention or use one of the many easy to use  configuration like conky colors
<MethedMan> ubottu: how do i communicate with a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jakegub> bazhang: are you saying to remove the drivers, then re-install them?
<Docfxit> bazhang Docfxit is my user name - It's all in lower case
<bazhang> xangua, he just quit
<MethedMan> bazhang: good suggestion. thanks
<red2kic> awesomestman: Meh. Open Software Sources. Try disabling/enabling the repos. Hopefully that can refresh the index.
<bazhang> MethedMan, in #ubuntu-bots with bestbot?
<awesomestman> Software sources doesn't seem to come pre-installed. How can I get it without using Software Center given that it's not working for me?
<red2kic> awesomestman: It is not under System --> Admin/Prefs?
<xangua> !source | awesomestman
<ubottu> awesomestman: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Docfxit> bazhang How can I get to accept my password or reset my password?
<bazhang> awesomestman, its in synaptic now
<MethedMan> bazhang: i am a bit confused with these "bots"
<red2kic> awesomestman: You want to enable parnter repo. Not extra repo.
<red2kic> partner*
<lyle> hey is there some way to have the unity launchbar use a different icon theme from nautilus and the notification area, etc.?
<giacomo_c> i'm having a bit of trouble connecting to my wireless on the live 11.04 cd
<awesomestman> This is what happened when I tried to open synaptic
<xangua> lyle: change the icon theme, google for: gnome look
<Erf_Neerg> giacomo_c do u know what kind of chipset you have?
<bazhang> gnome-look.org xangua
<Erf_Neerg> giacomo_c I'm having the same issue with bm 44/43 something
<awesomestman> shit can't upload the image
<giacomo_c> not really sure Erf_Neerg, i know its an intel integrated a/g/b
<bazhang> awesomestman, no cursing please
<hiexpo> this is what I am beginning to see is that ubuntu 11.04 is broke   > Glad i stuck with 10.04 lts
<giacomo_c> i can get it to show me a list of networks, ifconfig says it's up
<red2kic> awesomestman: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" -- http://pastebin.com/KUKqJgrr
<awesomestman> Oops. Anyways here's the pastebin of what Synaptic gave me http://pastebin.ca/2053695
<giacomo_c> yeah, i'm thinking 10.04 might be the way to go hiexpo
<giacomo_c> also, this new interface is confusing and kinda a pain
<awesomestman> red2kic: what do you want me to do?
<red2kic> awesomestman: You may want to use Ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) -- Stable and you don't have to mess around. My opinion is that 11.04 may not be ready.
<Erf_Neerg> giacomo_c go in terminal and try lspci
<lyle> xangua, what i'm asking is, can the launcher use a different icon theme than the rest of ubuntu?
<zenocon> nice summary of 11.04 tweaks: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<red2kic> awesomestman: I just looked. I don't think extra repo have anything yet. However, skype is in partner repo and it's not enabled.
<elijah> What is the command to list all my devices? (not partitions)
<lyle> xangua, i want to use Humanity on the launcher and Faenza everywhere else.
<lighta> hi, how can I disable webcam in empathy ?
<awesomestman> You want m to just downgrade to a lower version and work from there?
<awesomestman> -me
<Erf_Neerg> elijah lspci ?
<red2kic> awesomestman: I highlighted four lines -- See the differences (hashes) between pastebin and the file you're about to open.
<xangua> lyle: edit the icon theme
<giacomo_c> Erf_Neerg: Network controller:  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2}
<unorugby> hello, i'm having issues with ubuntu loading, when i start up my computer, it runs through a sequence of text before it ends with information similar to what follows: "in ouit: mountin /sys or /root/dev failed: no such file or directory" and " No init found. Try passing init: bootarg"
<D-coy> O.o'
<red2kic> awesomestman: Different (older) version -- but more stable.
<red2kic> !lts | awesomestman
<ubottu> awesomestman: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Erf_Neerg> giacomo_c dunno what else to say sadly
<ann> hi all
<mbrigdan> Hello! Since I upgraded to 11.04, all my window decorations in compiz (i don't really like unity) have disappeared. I've tried reinstalling many things, (even new window decorators, such as emerald) but nothing works, and it makes it hard to do things
<elijah> Erf_Neerg: I mean like sda and hda etc
<zenocon> awesomestan: i just installed skype on 11.04 without issue
<zenocon> had to enable partner repo first, but that was it
<elijah> Erf_Neerg: I am trying to recover a drive with ddrescue and need to make sure I can see it first
<Docfxit> bazhang I got into my system with a different user name. I'd like to fix my original user name. When I select System, Administration it doesn't have users as an option.
<hiexpo> giacomo_c, yep i use it with kernal 2.6 38.5 kernal works good
<lyle> mbrigdan, try doing a compiz --replace ?
<ann> u pay for skype?
<giacomo_c> i have no idea what i just did, but i got it to work i guess, haha
<awesomestman> I understand.  I'll get that taken care of tomorrow then. Will doing so affect my partition though?
<xangua> ann: if you want skype credit to make calls i suppose
<Erf_Neerg> elijah wooshing over my head
<xangua> to make calls to phones*
<unorugby> anyone?
<xangua> !emerald | mbrigdan
<ubottu> mbrigdan: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<ann> yes so i thought lol
<zenocon> y, you can buy skype credits for computer to pots, but it is free for computer<->computer
<mbrigdan> xangua, Well, it wasn't working before emerald either, so I thought I might as well try it
<giacomo_c> also, what's up with this new interface?  why are they dumbing everything down so much?
<ann> I can't see tv on Hulu
<ann> downloaded flash player
<Chaorain> I have a small problem, whenever I try to open a file downloaded in Chromium's download manager Nautilus tries to open it instead.
<ann> still blocks me
<LittleRed> ann: what browser?
<ann> internet explorer and firefox
<mbrigdan> lyle, compiz --replace appears to be stuck on Setting Update "run_command_terminal_key", still no window decorations
<red2kic> Chaorain: Any files or a particular filetype?
<zenrox> ann it is in the ubuntu repos look thare useing synaptic
<Guest64315> can someone help me with this usb sound device
<Chaorain> red2kic: every filetype.
<LittleRed> ann: let me check mine
<giacomo_c> is there a way i can just install xubuntu from the ubuntu live cd?
<ann> I know how to get in terminal
<lyle> mbrigdan, oh yeah, it's not stuck, that's compiz running now. do alt+f2 and then do compiz --replace in that launcher.
<Guest64315> hello, my usb device doesn't sound on xubuntu, but worked on regular ubunt
<elijah> i am inside the program parted and i can't get back to prompt with ctrl+c or q, any ideas?
<xangua> giacomo_c: download xubuntu from xubuntu.org
<mbrigdan> lyle, Still nothing, but the previous compiz --replace (in a terminal) segfaulted and died
<red2kic> Chaorain: Hmm. Check Chromium's Settings/Preferences? I know a situation where opening a folder would result in opening a music player (instead of nautilus).
<awesomestman> So I'll take care of going to 10.04 tomorrow. Anything I should know about that ahead of time though?
<bazhang> xangua, xubuntu-desktop and purexfce would be more optimal
<red2kic> awesomestman: Just come in when you did your part.
<MethedMan> how do i get evolution to show in the system tray
<red2kic> awesomestman: Far less hiccups, that's for sure. Ubuntu 11.04 just came out maybe five days ago.
<ann> not a big deal I watch cbs,crackle
<lyle> mbrigdan, can you pastebin the output from when you ran it in the terminal?
<xangua> MethedMan: check the envelope, it's there
<giacomo_c> i know, but how do i install xubuntu-desktop to my hd from the live cd bazhang
<ann> I have a problem where pc shuts down when doing updates
<bazhang> giacomo_c, you dont
<ann> then have to reload operating system on usb flash drive
<mbrigdan> lyle, http://paste.ubuntu.com/603095/
<MethedMan> xangua: i do not understand what you are saying
<bazhang> giacomo_c, you need the alternate cd to use a s a source
<giacomo_c> elijah: just type quit to exit parted
<awesomestman> red2kic: Gotcha. I alreay have Windows 7 running fine on a partition created with 11.04 . Will installing 10.04 affect that?
<xangua> MethedMan: check the envelope...on the right corner
<red2kic> awesomestman: There should be graphical installer. You may see the option to delete 11.04. Or replace the partition. As long as Windows partition are left alone.
<giacomo_c> i guess i'll just install this and then get the xubuntu-desktop
<magusOTB> Is setting up a swap partition on a SSD a good idea?
<MethedMan> xangua: are you saying by default it is in the system tray.  i do not see an envelope on the right corner
<magusOTB> wouldn't it result in tons of write cycles?
<bazhang> !purexfce | giacomo_c
<ubottu> giacomo_c: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<lyle> mbrigdan, do alt+f2 again and this time try metacity --replace
<bazhang> magusOTB, what size ssd
<Docfxit> When I put use sudo -I -u myusername I get sudo: no passwd entry for myusername How can I fix that?
<magusOTB> bazhang: 128G, but what difference does that make?
<awesomestman> red2kic: Okay. Another question. I installed 11.04 from a flash drive. Should I do the same or should I just buy a blank disc to be safe?
<bazhang> magusOTB, some, for example my eeepc 4GB ssd
<mbrigdan> lyle, Hey! Window decorations! That's nice. I do rather like compiz though, do you know how I could get it working again?
<Chrisev> tengo una consulta
<lyle> mbrigdan, not sure, just wanted to see if they showed up under metacity
<bazhang> Chrisev, english here please
<lyle> mbrigdan, you can go back to comiz by doing compiz --replace again
<magusOTB> bazhang: Still, given that mine is not, is it worth having one, especially considering that the machine has 12GB of ram
<lyle> MadDecent, ohai
<Or1on1> I just upgraded to 11.04 and I'm getting kernel panic after login on my asus G51
<Chrisev> bazhang give me a channel
<bazhang> magusOTB, if you want to hibernate/suspend then sure, some swap is always a good idea
<Chrisev> please
<bazhang> Chrisev, for italian?
<multipass_> anyone know a decent mechanism to "alt-tab" out of openGL games?
<Chrisev> spanish
<bazhang> Chrisev, #ubuntu-es
<magusOTB> bazhang: I don't need to hibernate/suspend. I don't think my motherboard supports either of them properly.
<mbrigdan> lyle, Hmm, going back gets rid of them again. Maybe I'll reinstall all the compiz packages
<Chaorain> red2kic: Nothing yet
<giacomo_c> another question, how do i view my hdd from the live cd?
<giacomo_c> i don't remember
<bazhang> magusOTB, then your choice really, a small amount is what I'd do, but that's up to you
<magusOTB> giacomo_c: Does it now show up on your desktop?
<magusOTB> bazhang: K. thanks.
<MethedMan> xangua: any ideas?
<Chrisev>  thanks
<giacomo_c> nope
<bazhang> MethedMan, by system tray you mean the top panel?
<MethedMan> yes
<bazhang> MethedMan, right click add to panel
<awesomestman> Does it matter whether or not I'll install 10.04 on a flash drive or if I should just buy some discs given that I installed 11.04 on a flash drive and these issues are occuring?
<MethedMan> bazhang: no. sorry. i mean the "notification area"
<bazhang> awesomestman, if it can boot from usb then that s fine
<MethedMan> bazhang: when you run xchat or whatever it automatically docks in the "notification area"
<Bane99> hey all
<Bane99> got a question
<awesomestman> Thanks for all your assistance.
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, what'sup?
<bazhang> awesomestman, use the usb-creator or unetbootin to make it
<Bane99> never used Ubuntu before... when you log into the computer after installing does it give you the dual boot option?
<Bane99> i have a separate partition for it
<Bane99> first time i'll be using linux actually
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, no, you have to install windows then Ubuntu, or the other way around and boot to a live CD and edit grub
<Bane99> aside from my android phone :P
<bazhang> Bane99, is it set up properly for that? whats the other system on it
<Chaorain> can someone tell me what the command in the last post is suposed to be? http://www.thisweekinlinux.com/forum/index.php?topic=574.0
<Bane99> Windows 7 Pro x64bit
<bazhang> Bane99, then installing ubuntu will do it for you
<Bane99> i set aside a 100GB partition for installing another oS
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, did you install Ubuntu over?
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, if so Grub will take care of up
<Bane99> i havne't installed it yet
<giacomo_c> how do i list the drives i have?
<Bane99> downloading the file
<Bane99> well the iso
<bazhang> sudo fdisk -l
<RxDx> is there any applet (like net-speed for gnome2) that shows me my network speed for Unity?
<giacomo_c> ah
<Captainkrtek> RxDx, terminal based- sudo apt-get install speedometer
<Bane99> essentially i'm a linux noob
<Bane99> sorry guys =/
<RxDx> Captainkrtek, ill try, thanks
<bazhang> Bane99, we all are at some point
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, we all were once, if you need any help feel free to ask or PM me :-) welcome!
<giacomo_c> fdisk doesn't show it
<Bane99> lol
<Bane99> so after making the disk
<Bane99> boot from cd?
<giacomo_c> but when i go to intall ubuntu, it shows it as /dev/sda
<Bane99> or should i just install it from windows
<bazhang> Bane99, set in bios to boot from CD first
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, boot from CD, select partition, install, reboot, select what you want to boot to from grub
<LittleRed> Bane: i lurk in here to leatn stuff
<Bane99> the problem is, my mobo doesn't like to recognize my USB mouse
<Bane99> in the boot screens
<bazhang> Captainkrtek, he has partitioned already
<Bane99> i tried to install ubuntu awhile ago
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, During the boot up you have to use your keyboard
<Captainkrtek> bazhang, just meant for him to select it, not create it
<Bane99> ok
<mbrigdan> lyle, Do you happen to know there the proprietary drivers setting has gone? I figure I might as well double check, but I can't find it under System->Preferences or Administration
<Bane99> install it to the free partition
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, yeah
<LAcan> how do i knock down the color depth on gnome desktop?
<Bane99> then will i get the boot choice when i start the computer?
<RxDx> Captainkrtek, speedometer doesnt integrate with Unity =/
<Bane99> sigh 50min left on the.iso download
<lyle> mbrigdan, should be in Administration
<Bane99> what is unity?
<Captainkrtek> RxDx, oh sorry didn't see unity, thought you just needed something to view speeds, sorry!
<bazhang> Bane99, yes you will
<bazhang> !unity | Bane99
<ubottu> Bane99: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<RxDx> Captainkrtek, np :) but do u know some that does?
<Captainkrtek> RxDx, not off the top of my head, check the Ubuntu Software Center perhaps?
<Captainkrtek> or the forums
<sary> ann , how you doin there
<RxDx> Captainkrtek, i did.. thanks anyway :)
<Captainkrtek> RxDx, no problem, sorry heh
<bison> hello, why is it my ubuntu, after re starting, its not working, only flashing
<Captainkrtek> bison, could you be more specific?
<Captainkrtek> by the sounds of it possibly a video card issue
<fatguy> @bison  I had the same problem, you probably need to switch to classic mode
<mbrigdan> lyle, hmm, is there a difference between the NVIDIA binary Xorg driver and the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver?
<bison> after reboot nothing happens
<bison> fatguy: im using ubuntu 10.10
<fatguy> oh, nm then
<Captainkrtek> bison, your video card may be broken
<fatguy> my problem was with 11.04
<Captainkrtek> bison, do you just see lines on the display or something of the like?
<bison> captainkrtek: nothing
<FHtrain> how do i access places from livecd?
<lyle> mbrigdan, if one of them says "experimental" then that one is nouveu, not the official nvidia driver
<Captainkrtek> bison, verify connectivity of your video card and the cable, test a different monitor if possible and also try booting to a live CD
<mbrigdan> lyle, No, but the currently enable one (accelerated graphics) says recommended, so I'll just leave it
<fatguy> anyone know a program that will stream a webcam? (I googled and came up with nothing.)
<sary> ann shuts down issue could be related to serval things ..
<lyle> mbrigdan, that's probably the best idea. did you upgrade to 11.04 or do a fresh install?
<mbrigdan> lyle, I upgraded
<bison> captainkrtek: ok rebboting to live cd
<Captainkrtek> k
<frankely> Hello, i want to know how to allow execution of a file which is mounted in a hard drive partition in /media
<Captainkrtek> frankely, chmod +x filename.file
<Captainkrtek> in /media ^
<Bane99> is v11 not recommended over 10?
<Captainkrtek> Bane99, 11.04 is new as of a few days ago
<frankely> it doesnt work, Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> frankely, what is the output?
<Captainkrtek> or could you be more specific
<frankely> nothing
<frankely> what i want is that give the x permission
<bison> captainkrtek: ok, im in, using live cd
<Captainkrtek> frankely, what type of file are you trying to execute
<Diverdude> To this day i still do not understand why the clipboard in ubuntu has not been fixed yet. When i copy something from a program or window or whatever it goes to the clipboard-> good. But when i close the program or window....my copy is ALSO deleted from the clipboard...this is something which should have been fixed in alpha version 0.0.1.....but in ubuntu 11.04 it still exists. I am baffled!
<frankely> but i have tried that, and when i check the file doest no have it
<Captainkrtek> bison, so video works now?
<frankely> non-extesion file, is the eclipse launcher
<Smiledon> Diverdude, i agree with u. developer wants to develop eye candies than fixing  bugs
<Bane99> oh i'm d/l 11
<bison> captainkrtek: i thinks so, im using it now, using live cd
<Diverdude> Smiledon, yes. it is a shame
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay so did you install some updates recently in your real installation?
<nutsfornatty> really? wow i never knew copy worked that way.
<bison> captainkrtek: ya, a while ago
<bison> captainkrtek: but i can't remember what kind of update is that
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay so we can presume that that is the issue, let's try to boot into safe graphics mode using the vesa driver
<bison> captainkrtek: how?
<Captainkrtek> bison, hold on
<Diverdude> Smiledon, but what is there to do
<Smiledon> i dunno. i just live with it lol
<bison> captainkrtek: tnx
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay boot up and at grub highlight your installation and hit 'e'
<bison> captainkrtek: i can't see anything
<mbrigdan> lyle, Yay, I fixed it. Apparently the "Window Decorations" compiz plugin has disappeared somehow, and re-installing compiz plugins made it come back, so I just had to enable it. Thanks for the help
<lyle> yeah, that'd do it
<Captainkrtek> bison, before it boots to Ubuntu, at grub
<Smiledon> sometimes i just opened gedit then paste and copy and paste again lol
<Captainkrtek> bison, what size is your monitor by the way, looking up a code, *resolution size*
<Aginor> Diverdude: https://launchpad.net/glipper might be something for you then
<bison> 17''
<Captainkrtek> bison, k
<Captainkrtek> bison, you at the grub loader?
<bison> captainkrtek: i can't see the grub loader, all black
<Captainkrtek> bison, turn off the computer then turn it back on, before it boots up to Ubuntu it should go through your grub bootloader
<bison> captainkrtek: i already did that
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay boot back up to the live cd
<bison> captainkrtek: ok booting
<Diverdude> Aginor, it does not work in all programs
<bison> captainkrtek: ok im in, using live cd
<Chaorain> I am having a problem where Nautilus is trying to open files instead of the correct program (.jpg, .deb, etc), can someone help me fix?
<needlez> hey is there a way to have totem display the length of the current playing movie, in a script?? and if so how and how can i make the script get that in seconds and tell the computer to wait for the length of the movie in seconds
<Captainkrtek> bison, navigate to your old hard drive, if not available mount it via disk utility
<Aginor> Diverdude: I can't say I've tried it myself :D
<erik__> network not available,previously the wire network was working and i had problems with wireless.now neither is working
<needlez> I have asked in #bash and they told me its not a bash issue
<bison> captainkrtek: ok
<Captainkrtek> bison, in a terminal type
<bison> captainkrtek: mounted
<Captainkrtek> open a terminal and navigate to that hard drive
<Captainkrtek> then: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chelz> anyone know how to add/remove ufw/gufw rules for *only* ipv4 or ipv6, not both?
<Captainkrtek> bison, actually once on that disk do gedit boot/grub/menu.lst
<Captainkrtek> not /boot
<bazhang> thats not around anymore
<Captainkrtek> ?
<bazhang> ie menu.lst
<bazhang> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<zenocon> gnome-panel dies a lot if you mess with compiz plugin settings
<Captainkrtek> bazhang, oh
<erik__> is there a "windows restore"equivalent in ubuntu 10.10?
<bazhang> erik__, as in a restore point?
<erik__> bazhang: yes
<Captainkrtek> bazhang, I haven't messed with grub in a while, didn't know that changed
<bazhang> erik__, got backups ? a separate home partition? you could create one as well
<erik__> bazhang: what is the commanf please?
<Captainkrtek> bison, guess that won't work
<bazhang> erik__, its not a single command, you need to use an app to create one
<erik__> bazhang: is it active by default?
<bison> captainkrtek: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<buntu> While trying to download ubuntu, the little load-balancer thing sent me to http://linuxfreedom.com/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<buntu> that mirror needs to be removed
<Captainkrtek> bison, Im not sure what the issue is here, it's odd how you don't have the grub boot screen
<Captainkrtek> buntu, go to #ubuntu-mirrors ?
<buntu> Captainkrtek: that's not the point; the mirror needs to be removed from the pool
<bison> captainkrtek: menu.lst is empty
<Captainkrtek> buntu, they will be better able to help
<Captainkrtek> bison, I know, my mistake
<buntu> Captainkrtek: ahh, misread; roger
<Captainkrtek> bison, im just confused as to why you don't have even your grub menu displayed on boot
<bison> captainkrtek: :(
<Captainkrtek> bison, can you still access /home on your old hard drive?
<bison> ya
<Captainkrtek> bison, I suggest making a backup
<bison> captainkrtek: how do i fix a boot loader
<Captainkrtek> bison, you can use this *let me find the link
<atlef> !grub | bison
<ubottu> bison: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Captainkrtek> http://www.bootproblems.com/
<Captainkrtek> I haven't messed with grub in a long time
<Captainkrtek> so it's not my area of expertise
<chaospsyX> how can i install firefox 4 on 10.10 ?
<Captainkrtek> chaospsyX, check the ubuntu software center
<bison> captainkrtek: im using 1 OS, no windows, just ubuntu
<intok> Using 10.10 PPC port, need to know anything at all about the gnome implimentation of 11.04 before I try and upgrade, since the PPC port is unofficial there is no livecd to teston
<intok> no, I currently don't have any other machine, no I can't youtube
<Captainkrtek> bison, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Captainkrtek> bison, sure you didn't do anything else to cause this issue?
<atlef> chaospsyX, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html
<FHtrain> i'm on wubi and cant boot. i managed to open grub.cfg with livecd and i'm supposed to
<bison> captainkrtek: hmmm. just reboot the pc after the update
<Captainkrtek> bison, just the update?
<FHtrain> i'm on wubi and cant boot. i managed to open grub.cfg with livecd and i'm supposed to edit it but i dont know what to type in there can anyone help?
<yigal> FHtrain: install full ubuntu and then we'll talk, jk
<Captainkrtek> FHtrain, please refrain from asking the question multiple times in a short time frame, people will help you when they can
<bison> captainkrtek: ya, im just surfing the net while updating
<mithran> hi all, in sun virtualbox is the (save machine state == hibernate)?
<Captainkrtek> bison, odd, let me look into this more
<Captainkrtek> mithran, in a sense, it saves all your current memory to disk
<Captainkrtek> ^ which hibernate does
<bison> captainkrtek: thanks
<FHtrain> Captainkrtek, i didnt complete the question the first time, i accidentally pressed enter, so i completed the question
<Captainkrtek> FHtrain, okay
<mfilipe> hello guys! I'm using linux-image with generic-pae but I want compile the same kernel with a patch applied. I installed linux-source-2.6.38, copied config-2.6.38-8-generic-pae to .config in linux-source dir and compiled with kernel-package. My problem is that I get kernel panic without patch applied. Anyone knows what is wrong?
<Captainkrtek> mfilipe, maybe try #ubuntu-devel
<CoolCoder> I lost my font for firefox after updating ubuntu to Natty Narwhal. Skype not working properly. any help in fonts for firefox?
<bison> captainkrtek: do want to see my grub.cfg?
<FHtrain> FHtrain, seriously i think thats what i should have done
<Captainkrtek> bison, sure
<mfilipe> Captainkrtek, thanks! :)
<Captainkrtek> paste.ubuntu.com
<Captainkrtek> mfilipe, no problem
<FHtrain> lol talking to myself...i meant yigal
<Captainkrtek> haha
<bison> captainkrtek: paste bin?
<Captainkrtek> bison, that works as well
<CoolCoder> Is there anyway to go back to previous version from Natty Narwhal to 10.x?
<bison> captainkrtek: whats the site?
<Or1on1> I'm getting kernel panic on 11.04 64bit after login on ubuntu... does anyone have this problem?
<Captainkrtek> bison, just use paste.ubuntu.com
<FHtrain> i didnt find out about the problem with wubi until after lol
<Captainkrtek> Or1on1, what is the kernel panic, IE what is it spitting out
<Or1on1> Captainkrtek, there is nothing on the logs. its a total freezup with the keyboard light blinking...
<crlcan81> I'm having odd issues with flash embedded video/audio players, outside of youtube. Though part of those are using html5 so don't know if any of the ones I've watched WERE using flash player.
<Captainkrtek> Or1on1, what'd you do prior to this?
<robin> hi
<Guest22646> hi
<bison> captainkrtek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603107
<Guest22646> hi
<Or1on1> Captainkrtek, I can log in using ubuntu safe mode option. I just upgraded, this happened at the first login.
<Captainkrtek> hello Guest22646
<elijah> Is there a GUI way to unmount a device (not a partition)? If not what is the command to unmount a device?
<Captainkrtek> Or1on1, Ill try to help you in a second, hold on
<Or1on1> Captainkrtek, thanks! :)
<Captainkrtek> bison, let me edit it for you
<crlcan81> On sites like beemp3 and crooksandliars, when using their players I have the player's components disappear and all I see is the player background, as well as some of the video if I open up any controls over it. Sometimes that happens on videos directly, spots that are blocky showing the background, instead of a low quality pixel o the image.
<hale> hi. i want to emty my file. i use echo "" >> myfile but whis this: i see a empty line in it. i want to delete enter in my file. plz help me.
<Captainkrtek> bison, try this: http://pastebin.com/g0FcNV9K make a backup of your old one
<Captainkrtek> hale, dd if=/dev/null of=/location/to/my/file
<anadon> hey, I don't know what happened, but my win7 partition won't boot, but when I updated grub's conf file, it still didn't work.
<Captainkrtek> hale, oh just use rm myfile
<hale> Captainkrtek: ok. tnx
<bison> captainkrtek: ok.
<Captainkrtek> hale, np
<hale> Captainkrtek: no. i dont want to rm in. i want to empty it.
<Captainkrtek> hale, okay then use
<Captainkrtek> hale, dd if=/dev/null of=/location/to/my/file
<purvesh> my top bar had been gone after applying unity in ccsm so it means i cant control windows even cant move some where + alt and Tab not working in ubuntu 11.04
<gueriLLaPunK> i have a phemon II x4 945 cpu. do i insdtall the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> gueriLLaPunK, how much ram do you have
<anadon> yes
<gueriLLaPunK> 4gb
<Captainkrtek> gueriLLaPunK, yes
<gueriLLaPunK> ok ty
<Captainkrtek> np
<anadon> 	hey, I don't know what happened, but my win7 partition won't boot, but when I updated grub's conf file, it still didn't work.
<gueriLLaPunK> I asked bvecause it syas this:
<gueriLLaPunK> Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<Jordan_U> anadon: What happens when you try to boot?
<gueriLLaPunK> http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//natty/
<Captainkrtek> gueriLLaPunK, yeah you're good to go
<gueriLLaPunK> ok excellent. thanks again
<Captainkrtek> np :-)
<anadon> it throws  some lines of error messages, then says there is no partition
<anadon> but I can see it and access it
<anadon> and I didn't play with partitions at all
<Captainkrtek> anadon, find out what partition it is on, boot into ubuntu, and go to disk utility
<anadon> sda1
<Captainkrtek> anadon, what'd cause it not to boot in the first place?
<anadon> I don't know
<anadon> it just didn't do it
<Captainkrtek> anadon, well if it worked and then didn't then something must be up
<hale> Captainkrtek: sorry. after dd if=/dev/null of=/var/log/squid/top-urls-7days.log: i have a blank line still.
<anadon> last time I tried 7 last week, it worked without a hitch
<Captainkrtek> hale, Im not sure what you want to do
<Captainkrtek> anadon, then... *poof* ?
<anadon> yeah, that's what it looks like to me at my end...alas
<Captainkrtek> hale, to empty all content of the file dd it, to remove it, rm it
<hale> i want to have empty file.
<Captainkrtek> hale, that is empty as it gets
<hale> ok
<Captainkrtek> as*
<Captainkrtek> bison, that fix anything?
<bison> captainkrtek: wait
<bison> captainkrtek: should i copy this to usb?
<Captainkrtek> bison, what?
<bison> captainkrtek: how do ni save this
<CoolCoder> Is there anyway to go back to previous version from Natty Narwhal to 10.x?
<Captainkrtek> bison, that new file, replace the contents of your cfg with it, but make a backup of your old one
<Captainkrtek> ie
<Captainkrtek> cp file.cfg file.cfg.backp
<Captainkrtek> cp file.cfg file.cfg.backup
<bison> captainkrtek: so ill just copy and paste
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> but make a backup first
<jamescarr> Where would be an appropriate location to create a directory for application data that all users can read and write to?
<intok> CoolCoder what for?
<Captainkrtek> Jamescarr locally?
<Captainkrtek> or a network share
<jamescarr> Captainkrtek, locally... any user logged into the machine, the application should use that same dir for caching :)
<O-ngaWeze`> Ola bruederz
<O-ngaWeze`> ikonia bruder && Pici bruder
<Captainkrtek> hello O-ngaWeze`
<jamescarr> The way it is is that when a user does something it might download 40MB or so of data to the cache, I'd prefer to share it vs. making each user do that download again
<anadon> 	hey, I don't know what happened, but my win7 partition won't boot, but when I updated grub's conf file, it still didn't work.
<O-ngaWeze`> Captainkrtek bro hello
<Captainkrtek> hello bro :P
<jamescarr> because the apps default is .appname/cache (which can be configured to elsewhre)
<anadon> says it can't find a symbol, then partion, then disk doesn't exist
<jamescarr> I'll put it /usr/local/share I guess
<Captainkrtek> anadon, don't use windows, problem solved ;-)
<leojay> hi, how to map win+L to lock screen? the shortcut seems doesn't work for ubuntu 11.04, but it worked for 10.10
<O-ngaWeze`> One more mug of beer?
<bison> captainkrtek: how to edit?
<Captainkrtek> leojay, hold on
<bison> captainkrtek: how to edit or just replace the file
<O-ngaWeze`> windows? wtfm windows?
<Captainkrtek> leojay, System --> preferences --> keyboard shortcuts
<anadon> I'm sorry, but podcasts of a crazy guy I'm researching work only in windows
<xendras> guys, its showing installer crashed when i install ubuntu 11.04, any idea how to solve it?
<Captainkrtek> bison, nano or gedit
<leojay> yes, I tried. but it doesn't work.
<Captainkrtek> anadon, hehe
<bison> captainkrtek: terminal window?
<Captainkrtek> leojay, it won't let you map it? is it already taken
<leojay> it worked in 10.10, but not 11.04
<anadon> .mp3's don't work, and I can't even get to the damned things!
<Captainkrtek> bison, yes or right click
<Captainkrtek> anadon, vlc-player
<anadon> still can't get to them--itunes
<Captainkrtek> leojay, odd sorry I can't help much further
<Captainkrtek> anadon, ewwwww itunes
<Captainkrtek> anadon, surely the person has a website?
<leojay> I can map it in "Keyboard shortcuts" dialog, but it just doesn't work.
<anadon> yeah..been there...it's a bitch!
<bison> captainkrtek: i can't edit the file huhuhu
<Captainkrtek> leojay, odd
<Captainkrtek> bison, blah, let me just finish some work real quick
<anadon> they do, but it's non-standard and touched up for ie8
<Captainkrtek> anadon, ahhh ie8, im cringing
<Captainkrtek> and I live outside Redmond
<Captainkrtek> lol
<anadon> Yeah!  The guy's really messed up with EVERYTHING
<Captainkrtek> anadon, so he is crazy ;-)
<anadon> he lives in one of the safest cities in the WORLD and has body guards go with him everywhere
<anadon> not kidding
<Captainkrtek> anadon, what's his name?
<anadon> going to try to push him off the deep end
<Captainkrtek> lol
<anadon> Mark Barclay
<Captainkrtek> anadon, interesting...
<bison> captainkrtek: read-only :)
<DaGeek247> its purple!
<O-ngaWeze`> Searching new target... New terget accepted: Redmond Drop the atomic bomb now! 5.. 4.. 3... 2... 1... 0... Start!
<Captainkrtek> bison, blah /me jumps off a cliff
<O-ngaWeze`> Pigkilling party
<Captainkrtek> O-ngaWeze`, oh no! hehe I live in Seattle
<DaGeek247> who here lys Alien Arena?
<websiteguy> hello
<O-ngaWeze`> Seattle is clearly
<Captainkrtek> hello websiteguy anything we can help with?
<anadon> well, any idea how to get it to work-win7 or hacks?  Need research material
<salaah> i installed kubuntu-desktop, and tried to enable antialiasing, fonts are now messed up in chrome, and firefox. can anone help please
<Captainkrtek> O-ngaWeze`, ?
<O-ngaWeze`> todays will bbeginning the "windowsless" new age:D
<bison> what is the coomand in overwriting a file
<Captainkrtek> O-ngaWeze`, haha
<Captainkrtek> bison, don't
<mnouh_> anyone know how to install clang on Natty?
<websiteguy> hey can anyone help me with a ubuntu vps
<Captainkrtek> websiteguy, I'd be glad to :-)
<websiteguy> thanks man
<bison> captainkrtek: how can i edit the file, its a read only
<salaah> i'd like help with fonts please
<Captainkrtek> bison, well I honestly dont mess with grub much, I'd hate to futz it up more
<Captainkrtek> salaah, if people can help you they will
<websiteguy> i'm trying to buy one and one of the things it asks is Hostname:,NS1 Prefix:,NS2 Prefix:
<websiteguy> what do i write there
<Captainkrtek> websiteguy, ahh
<salaah> Captainkrtek: k
<anadon> you can't directly access those servers...which is ass backwards
<anadon> tried it
<Captainkrtek> websiteguy, can you take a screenshot of the fields it wants you to input just so we can be on the same page
<websiteguy> sure
<Captainkrtek> websiteguy, PM them to me
<websiteguy> https://www.dewlance.com/client/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0
<websiteguy> ^ on that page it asks me
<Captainkrtek> okay
<bison> captainkrtek: how can i change the grub .cfg
<O-ngaWeze`> captainkrtek I am Ongavezir Da Holyness, favour of Allah:)
<buhman> I have just installed ubuntu after playing with the livecd for a bit
<anadon> bison: try running update-grub
<Captainkrtek> thanks anadon for helping him, grub isnt my speciality
<O-ngaWeze`> my old goodfriend ikonia bro && Pici bro :D
<buhman> All the sudden it feels like I have no 2d/3d acceleration and overall performance seems much reduced
<anadon> bison: also, make sure you have grub 2
<buhman> I think I was actually booting from the external harddrive than from the installed systemd
<anadon> bison: should take care of it if you regularly update your system
<Captainkrtek> O-ngaWeze`, well nice to meet you :-)
<Captainkrtek> websiteguy, can you /query Captainkrtek
<ActionParsnip> buhman: what video chip do you use?
<buhman> ActionParsnip: Radeon HD4250
<buhman> ActionParsnip: radeon appeared to be running upon installation
<buhman> then ubuntu suggested I install fglrx
<anadon> bison: research super gurb disk--burn it and you'll be set until grub 3 comes out
<buhman> since radeon performance was terrible (which is unusual for this card), I thought, meh, I guess...
<O-ngaWeze`> You're welcome Captainkrtek bro:)
<buhman> I think performance has gone down slightly after installing fglrx
<O-ngaWeze`> ActionParnsnip bro gotta mornin'!
<anadon> captainkrtek, websiteguy, were you two helping me?  I got lost.
<buhman> I was running debian wheezy beautifully before this (other than growing problems with borked packaging)
<O-ngaWeze`> I hate da drupal:D
<Captainkrtek> anadon, no what was your issue sorry?
<crlcan81> Found out the issue I was having is a firefox problem, not sure if it is flash itself, or simply certain sites since the 11.04 upgrade.
<anadon> crazy guy research, need windows or a hack
<ActionParsnip> buhman: if you use the hardware driver app you can see if the drivers are installed. If you have the unity bar then you have 3D acceleration
<buhman> ActionParsnip: well I do... but I fear there's no 2d acceleration
<buhman> ActionParsnip: lspci -k tells me fglrx is loaded, and glxinfo tells me I have direct rendering and that my vendor string is ATI...
<buhman> ActionParsnip: this is quite unusual
<buhman> ActionParsnip: but I swear that video performance is terrible
<ActionParsnip> Buhman: also make sure you have full updates: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<buhman> ActionParsnip: I had 2d acceleration on the livecd
<ActionParsnip> Buh
<ActionParsnip> Buhman: try a reboot, it's cliche enough to work
<buhman> ActionParsnip: surprisingly, there's a bunch of new packages... all perl related it appears.. and one for apt
<anadon> Need to get win7 to boot!  Symbols missing, partitian "doesn't exist", disk "doesn't exist".  After "update-grub" still didn't work
<gsb> hi, are applets gone in Natty?
<bison> captainkrtek: it didnt work, i saw a glimpse of the spash screen then gone, blank screen with light flshing of the screen
<Captainkrtek> bison, press escape
<bison> captainkrtek: nothing
<ActionParsnip> Gsb: log in to gnome classic and they should be fine
<Captainkrtek> bison, when it splashes
<gsb> ActionParsnip, no in Unity interface
<buhman> ActionParsnip: is universe and metaverse not enabled during installation I gather?
<ActionParsnip> Bison: what video chip do you have and is ita
<ActionParsnip> It an upgrade or clean install?
<buhman> ActionParsnip: clean install; haven't even gotten a chance to mount my real /home
<buhman> ActionParsnip: anyway, I'll try rebooting I guess
<jack123> whats the fuss all about
<bison> captainkrtek: waahhhh hehehe
<ActionParsnip> Buhmam: not sure to be honest
<bison> captainkrtek: nvidea
<bison> 512
<Captainkrtek> bison, blah not sure what I can do for ya man
<ActionParsnip> Gsb: to my knowledge no. I've seen loads in here asking but I don't use them so cannot say for sure
<bison> captainkrtek: can i replace my boot loader
<Captainkrtek> bison, fix grub
<bison> captainkrtek: when im using the live cd, its working
<ActionParsnip> Bison: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<O-ngaWeze`> Our companies will kick Bible' size knock against the hell of drupal! The Holy Djihad starting again!
<gsb> ActionParsnip, oh, i am gonna miss 'Wanda'
<zack> ActionParsnip: hmm, it does seem a tad peppier, but I'm getting horizontal tearing when I move windows around as if 2d acceleration is still not really working
<ActionParsnip> O-ngaWeze`: do you have a support question?
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip, he can't even see the grub boot screen
<zack> ActionParsnip: is it possible to turn off compositing?
<O-ngaWeze`> ActionParnsnip bro: I am Da Support, Da Way, Da Light!
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: hold SHIFT at boot
<zack> ActionParsnip: speaking of that, I don't like the little left-hand osx-esq launcher thing; can I have my gnome taskbar back? :P
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip, bison "hold SHIFT at boot"
<jack123> my internet connection is not working in ubuntu but in live cd its working
<ActionParsnip> Zack: presz ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace
<zack> ActionParsnip: the 2d acceleration feels nicer now, but there's no taskbars
<bison> captainkrtek: no luck
<Captainkrtek> bison, odd
<Or1on1> Captainkrtek, i think i found a clue for the freezup! :o)))) i think its one of the startup applets/applications
<zack> ActionParsnip: in fact, if I were'nt in a terminal right now I'd probably be in a slight amount of trouble (at least probably forcing me to restart x)
<ActionParsnip> Zack: if you dislike unity (mac has the bar on the bottom, not left). Simply log off and select Gnome Classic as the session
<pindropper> im reading this book "beginning linux programming" and it mentions the use  of the "dot" command. which makes commands in the shell execute directly in the shell process, and not in a sub process. i tried using it and i keep getting a "cannot execute binary fil" response. i tried doing ". ps" and ". /bin/ps" what am i missing?
<Captainkrtek> Or1on1, ahhhh most likely
<zack> ActionParsnip: ok
<bison> captainkrtek: yes!!! i can now see the grub loader hehehe
<leojay> hi, how to map win+L to lock screen? the shortcut seems doesn't work for ubuntu 11.04, but it worked for 10.10
<mufasis> can someone help me real quick, how do i know if i installed raid correctly and its working?
<bison> captainkrtek: but too many options
<pindropper> leojay: try shortcuts in preferences
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay
<Captainkrtek> bison, highlight your kernel
<ActionParsnip> Jack123: boot livecd and run: sudo lshw -C network    to see the driver name. Back in the installed OS run: sudo modprobe -r modulename; sleep 2; sudo modprobe modulename     may help
<bison> captainkrtek: 2.6.35-28-generic
<Captainkrtek> sure
<buhman> ActionParsnip: much better
<Captainkrtek> then hit the e key
<bison> captainkrtek: 2.6.35-28-generic (recovery mode)
<Captainkrtek> bison, no
<Captainkrtek> the non-recovery mode
<Captainkrtek> actually...
<ActionParsnip> Pindropper: its:   ./command    note there are no spaces
<bison> captainkrtek: 2.6.35-22-generic (recovery mode)
<bison> captainkrtek: 2.6.35-22-generic
<Captainkrtek> bison, just hit enter over the recovery mode
<pindropper> ActionParsnip:  no. thats not what i am trying to do. i know what you saying. but i think you misread my question
<chaospsyX> where kind I find all the keyboard-shortcuts for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<bison> captainkrtek: black screen again\
<mufasis> anyone?
<nit-wit> chaospsyX, ths is a older gconf method. http://ubuntuguide.net/assign-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-on-ubuntu
<pindropper> mufasis: try typing raid and see what it says
<rob_p> pindropper: Maybe you are referring to sourcing a file, like a script. example:  . /path/to/script
<nit-wit> mufasis, raid is not a common set up in linux
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay get back to grub them
<chille> Hello guys! I just switched my workstation from a Mac to a PC with Ubuntu 11.04
<bison> captainkrtek: ok
<mithran> hi, does anybody know how to copy and paste text from host to a sunvirtual box vm?
<rob_p> pindropper: You could also do, "source /path/to/script" and it would accomplish the same.
<chille> I have most stuff up and running, however i would need some help to find a few applications
<nit-wit> mufasis, you might find help it just may take a bit.;)
<chille> first of all i want some kind of application to monitor cpu temp etc, any ideas?
<Captainkrtek> chille, congrats!
<pindropper> rob_p: would that make it run in the same process as the shell itself, rather than a sub process?
<mithran> conky
<nit-wit> chille, conky
<mithran> <chille>
<Captainkrtek> conky
<mithran> wow are there actually any other answers?
<Captainkrtek> lol
<nit-wit> a smattering of applause for conky
<pindropper> rob_p: and i thought i would work on the commands too. is it that it only works on scripts? like ". ./script"
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<rob_p> pindropper: I think so, yes.
<chille> conky.. okay..
<bison> captainkrtek: what will i choose now? recovery mode or the other version 2.6.35.22-generic?
<nit-wit> conky uses the lowest system resources
<mithran> hi, does anybody know how to copy and paste text from host to a sunvirtual box vm?
<Captainkrtek> bison, hold on
<rob_p> pindropper: No.  It's equivalent to sourcing.  You can't source a binary in that way.
<crowsnest> Hi. I am getting an error when trying to format a USB drive: Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot mount /dev/sdg1 at /tmp/job-mkfs-CuICaQ: No such file or directory
<crowsnest> After this error the OS seems to disable the drive.
<nit-wit> crowsnest, how are you formatting
<pindropper> rob_p: ok. i know this might be a stupid question to ask. but why not
<crowsnest> I'm using disk utility. Trying to format it to ext4.
<rob_p> pindropper: Because it doesn't make sense!
<nit-wit> crowsnest, I would use gparted it is easier, at least for me
<buhman> this makes me slightly uncomfortable: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603119/ ; how might I re-enable root?
<Or1on1> Captainkrtek, it was the cdemu deamon
<buhman> I want to have a more traditional su/sudo setup (closer to how debian is setup)
<Captainkrtek> Or1on1, ahh nice find :-)
<rob_p> pindropper: I'm not sure why you want to attempt to source a binary file.
<Or1on1> :o)
<pindropper> rob_p: lol. clearly i need to read more and figure out what sourcing is. but thanks.
<geekorama> anyone having issues with evolution and rss feeds?
<buhman> The idea that knowing the password of the restricted user allows you to elevate priveledges is a disgusting idea, I'm sorry
<rob_p> pindropper: Think of it like a method of importing the code in some other file, into the currently executing script.
<rob_p> pindropper: It's commonly done in other scripting languages like perl, php, etc.
<pindropper> rob_p: aah! ok. now it makes sense.
<pindropper> rob_p: so its like sharing the environment.
<chille> ah, sweet, conky does the job perfect
<geekorama> any evolution users?
<pindropper> rob_p: thus sharing scope. Am I right?
<buhman> geekorama: if you're asking about exchange or something like that, I can't help you :P
<nit-wit> chille, there are scripts all over the web to have it looking pretty cool
<Captainkrtek> bison, okay
<geekorama> buhman: rss feeds, i am having issues getting em on evolution
<Captainkrtek> bison, highlight the -generic on and hit the e key on your keyboard
<red2kic> buhman: Use Debian CUT? Heh.
<bison> captainkrtek: ok
<Captainkrtek> bison, scroll down to kernel
<Captainkrtek> then hit e again
<rob_p> pindropper: Sort of, yes. Think of multiple scripts utilizing a common data source or library.  Sourcing is perfect for that.
<bison> captainkrtek: ok, hold on
<pindropper> rob_p: got it. thanks for clearing that up.
<buhman> red2kic: that looks interesting... I just abandoned a bogged down and semi-broken apt on wheezy
<rob_p> pindropper: But yes, it's also commonly used to source a common environment file.
<rob_p> pindropper: welcome :)
<red2kic> buhman: Why don't you stay on *squeeze*?
<bison> captainkrtek: im here
<geekorama> ok guess  nope
<geekorama> bye all, thank you
<Captainkrtek> bison, k now at the end of the line, add: vga=771
<Captainkrtek> leave a space between the last word and vga=771
<chille> okay next application on my wantlist list is some kind of password manager. is ther any one like keychain in os x?
<Captainkrtek> chille, password manager
<geekorama> chille: keypass
<chille> aha.. hmm..
<bison> captainkrtek: after generic or after?
<Captainkrtek> err yeah
<Captainkrtek> bison, huh? what does it say
<buhman> red2kic: well, I was trying to do things like installing python 2.7 system-wide, which wheezy is supposed to accomplish (eventually)
<buhman> but it didn't work out well
<xmaz> Hey, i am just upgrading my ubuntu, and a screen come up saying: A new version of conf file /etc/defoult/grub is avaliable, but the verson installed has been modyfied: what you want do? KEEP CURRENT or change ? What is this grub file? Can i upgrade it? Does it effect any security issues if i dont upgrade it?
<bison> captainkrtek: last line says " initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic
<geekorama> bye all
<Trueman> yesterday tried compiz and unity crashed
<buhman> red2kic: so I played with the ubuntu livecd (hearing that this 11.04 was just released), and it had all the package versions I wanted (plus this PPA concept looks pretty cool, and I found myself stealing ubuntu packages frequently, which probably contributed to my package-management-meltdown)
<Trueman> gnome don't work too(
<red2kic> buhman: Heh. You bork the system when you have unmanaged packages.
<red2kic> buhman: That was the whole point of using debian, awesomestableness.
<buhman> red2kic: I know; it was great until I changed repositories and did the (surprisingly) fatal safe-upgrade
<Trueman> does anybody know how to control brightness in ubuntu 11.04?
<red2kic> buhman: The PPA concept is stupid in my opinion. If you really need python2.7 (and Ubuntu) without many stuffs. Go for minimal, maybe? Install barebone Gnome (Same effect you would with Debian Gnome Environment).
<buhman> Trueman: my hardware keys work, which is surprising considering acer-wmi is broken on all aspire one's
<devkorcvince> any issue's while updating 10.10 64 -> 11.04 64?
<bison> captainkrtek: last line says " initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic
<red2kic> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.1-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 158 kB, installed size 760 kB
<red2kic> !info python lucid
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<buhman> red2kic: I already switched to gnome with no effects and switched to clearlooks
<red2kic> buhman: You can live with lucid? (lts, 10.04, considered to be stable-ish as debian).
<Captainkrtek> bison, scroll to kernel
<TopGear> Hey
<red2kic> buhman: 2.6.5 -- That bad?
<buhman> red2kic: might as well just use squeeze in that case
<red2kic> buhman: What is squeeze's python version?
<TopGear> I can't choose between Unity or Classic in 11.04... I only have that human-like image and the restart/poweroff button in the logon screen.
<buhman> red2kic: 2.6
<bison> captainkrtek: ok
<bison> captainkrtek: then?
<LAcan> !wlan | lacan
<ubottu> LAcan, please see my private message
<red2kic> buhman: I see that. 2.6.6-14
<chille> sweet, KeePassX does the job perfectly. however it would be awesome with better integrations with 3rd party applications, but i guess thats not possible? :o
<buhman> red2kic: I'm pretty ok with this, it at least looks somewhat like debian so far; I just don't like this concept of what a priveledges user is in ubuntu
<buhman> and want to re-enable something more traditional
<buhman> see, the live-cd worked how I wanted
<buhman> and now all the sudden it changes during install
<buhman> pretty deceptive I think...
<buhman> I got quite a few surprises thrown at me after installing actually
<red2kic> buhman: Heh. Maybe you can ask in #bash about that -- They could know the solution. I could be wrong -- but -- It is probably group permissions or etc. I'm not too versed with users/groups stuffs.
<red2kic> buhman: You can make it like Debian -- but you just have to find out. Pretty typical in linux. <_<
<Captainkrtek> bison, hit e
<steve1> I'm running 11.04 and the top (unity?) menubar periodically semi-locks up (the time gets stuck, and a part of some window somehow gets overlayed on it, but it's still responsive to clicks).  Is there a way to force Unity to redraw itself?
<buhman> red2kic: that was the plan; more stable than wheezy (at this point) and I could probably un-ubuntu-ifity it pretty easily... or so I thought
<bison> captainkrtek: how to save? ive already added vge=771
<Captainkrtek> vga=771
<Captainkrtek> not vge
<bison> soory
<red2kic> buhman: Maybe you can ask in #debian on how to upgrade a singular package, python -- for your reason.
<bison> ]sorry hehehe'
<Captainkrtek> bison, press enter when done
<red2kic> buhman: Install wheezy deb? :o
<buhman> red2kic: I had wheezy...
<buhman> red2kic: the problem is you can't just go from 2.6 to 2.7 that easily...
<red2kic> buhman: Many other packages (and GUI stuffs) broke?
<vega> does anyone know why natty's gdm does not remember the last logged in user? i just get "other" every time and have to press enter and type my username manually whereas in maverick it would prompt for the password right away
<buhman> lots of components depend on python and you need to solve lots of dependencies making an upgrade like that
<buhman> red2kic: I had it basically half-way done
<johwil> hi guys I wonder : if there is a MODTracker for s3m?
<buhman> nothing was broken; but apt was severely confused
<buhman> I tried to have aptitude make a automagic proposal for me: it included uninstalling gnome
<buhman> I think glibc was in there too in the list of packages to uninstall
<buhman> I thought "hmm, I'd better jump ship before this blows up in my face"
<red2kic> buhman: Meh. Ask in #debian -- or try using wheezy iso. The installation went crappy on me during upgrade (from stable to testing).
<johwil> Maybe this isn't the best #channel to ask such questions....
<buhman> red2kic: if this doesn't work out; that's what I'll end up doing :)
<red2kic> buhman: :)
<buhman> red2kic: I do already miss not having the firefox branding :P
<red2kic> buhman: It's just a brand. A logo.
<buhman> red2kic: I know
<buhman> red2kic: I thought it was amusing "iceweasel"
<red2kic> buhman: I miss out not having latest chromium.
<buhman> I wonder if I can't switch that around too
<buhman> shouldn't be hard at all
<red2kic> vega: Upgrading always go flaky in my opinion. Also, my other opinion? Natty isn't ready. Ho ho ho. :<
<bison> captainkrtek: my disk drives are being checked for errors
<Captainkrtek> bison, :D
<bison> captainkrtek: but still, no luck it went to black screen again
<bison> sigh
<Captainkrtek> bison, darn
<xmaz> Hey, guys where can i change the login MOTD?
<Gloopie>  
<red2kic> xmaz: /etc/motd? (iirc).
<steve1> I'm running 11.04 and the top unity menubar periodically semi-locks up (known bug http://preview.tinyurl.com/4xxbhm4).  Does anyone know a way to force Unity to redraw itself?
<chille> what development environment should i take a look at? is Eclipse the most powerful choice for C/C++ and PHP?
<bison> what seems to be the problem,
<Trueman> i'm impressed by unity)
<bison> captainkrtek: after typing vga=771, wat is the command in saving?
<Captainkrtek> bison, enter key
<bison> captainkrtek: then?
<buhman> red2kic: all the sudo was confusing me; I've set the root password...
<bison> captainkrtek: vga=771 is the last line
<Captainkrtek> bison, boot to kernel
<red2kic> bison: /boot/grub/grub.cfg (me think). There are no command to save. Just edit the file (and possibly) grub-update
<Captainkrtek> red2kic, he doesnt have access to the os yet
<red2kic> Captainkrtek: Ah.
<dc5ala> chille, also have a look at Netbeans, less messy ;)
<Chaorain> Hey,  I'm using Burg and I wanted to remove a few boot entries (Ubuntu recovery and the like) Can someone help? Editing Burg.cfg did nothing
<buhman> red2kic: and #bash told me that that's not a bash question and that I should probably go back to #ubuntu :P
<chille> dc5ala: okay
<red2kic> buhman: :o
<bison> captainkrtek: just a flashing screen, dark to light dark
<red2kic> buhman: More like users/groups question, I'd imagine. #linux (or was it ##linux) could be the good channel. #ubuntu is good channel too but I don't know if people will know the answer to that (at this time).
<Captainkrtek> bison, im as confused as you're
<Captainkrtek> buhman, what is your question
<ajdonnison> buhman, the default sudoers file sets those that are in the admin group as being able to use sudo, you can edit /etc/group and drop your user out of that group if that is the problem.
<buhman> ajdonnison: that's the one; thanks
<soreau> buhman: What's the question?
<bison> captainkrtek: how about recovery mode
<Captainkrtek> bison, try it
<buhman> style question: how do I remove the padding from the taskbar buttons in the top-right?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> someone know how to don't run the gnome-panel in ubunut-classic ?
<soreau> aLeSD: You don't want any panel at all?
<buhman> ajdonnison: should I have to re-log in? now I'm not asked for a password at all when I sudo (rather than the expected behavior: being told that that's no allowed"
<ajdonnison> buhman, yes, you need to re-login.
<buhman> ajdonnison: I appreciate it
<ajdonnison> The /etc/group file is only read at login.
<cretsiah> hi ppls, is there away, to view a sata drive that is connected by a multiport adapter, filesystem type comes up as unkown
<dc5ala> aLeSD, think you have to rename the binary of it, used that once when i tried fancy dock like panel
<jozefk> can I disable some of these effects in 11.04 with unity? all special desktop effects
<jozefk> I can't find where to do that
<buhman> jozefk: see? nobody likes unity
<aLeSD> soreau: yes .. I am replacing everything with awn
<jozefk> i don't like it either
<jozefk> but I want to disable the effects
<dc5ala> jozefk, have a look at compiz-config-manager
<jozefk> can I?
<buhman> jozefk: I switched to gnome-classic
<aLeSD> dc5ala: I wan't rename it .. I used to change the panel entry in gconf-edit ... but .. it doesn't work anymore ... (11.04)
<jozefk> can I start that from terminal?
<steve1> buhman: I'm having a hellova time with it too.  I'm hoping it's just growing pains, but it just feels like alpha or beta software released too soon.
<buhman> jozefk: you can log out and then switch in gdm3
<buhman> steve1: I think it's just it's a bad idea gone wrong, plain and simple
<soreau> aLeSD:From your terminal: 'sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gnome-panel; killall gnome-panel' and to undo it 'sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/gnome-panel; gnome-panel & disown'
<dc5ala> aLeSD, yes that's the one i tried once too (AWN), just renamed gnome-panel
<red2kic> steve1: Time-based releases -- It's the tradition. :)
<jozefk> how to start compiz config manager
<jozefk> from terminal it does not work
<soreau> jozefk: Run ccsm from your terminal
<soreau> ! work | jozefk
<ubottu> jozefk: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<red2kic> steve1: I imagine you will get updates to square out bugs, a month or two.
<jozefk> ccsm is not installed
<mithran> where can i install an installation cd of ubuntu that does not come with the x server, (so that i can try to install it)?
<buhman> how can I remove the padding from the taskbar icons in the top-right? (making it look like every other gnome environment I've experienced prior to now)
<jozefk> where do I get those effects without compiz then?
<red2kic> !minimal | mithran
<ubottu> mithran: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sje> jozefk: what effects?
<buhman> jozefk: aptitude install ccsm?
<dc5ala> jozefk, install compizconfig-settings-manager
<red2kic> mithran: Although I have no idea if you can toggle on/off packages or it'll just install lot of packages at once. See alternative or server iso too
<jozefk> I have compiz but can't do anything with it if I don't install first ccsm
<jozefk> :P
<steve1> buhman: how are you liking Gnome3?  that's the new one, right?
<jozefk> that sucks
<soreau> jozefk: What is the problem with installing ccsm?
<buhman> steve1: umm, i think this is still 2.32 or something
<jozefk> it should be already there
<buhman> steve1: roger that ^
<soreau> jozefk: No, it shouldn't
<steve1> buhman: oh, I thought you said you were on 3.  my bad. :)
<red2kic> steve1: I hate it. Added a launcher in fallback gnome mode. Can't delete it. I'm forced to nuke dconf fil.
<buhman> steve1: gdm3
<dc5ala> jozefk, well that is a very advanced config program ;)
<buhman> steve1: the login manager thingy
<soreau> jozefk: ccsm is technically a developer tool
<jozefk> ok I run it now
<glacia> can someone explain to me why i cant get an .exe to open in wine?
<buhman> glacia: what's the output?
<red2kic> glacia: What is the software? Screensaver.exe ?
<buhman> glacia: my guess is that you might need to install vc runtimes
<soreau> glacia: Perhaps you need to make it executable first?
<buhman> soreau: not neccessary with wine
<alphamale> can someone help me with running ubuntu live on a usb, i already have grub and puppy running on it
<jozefk> if I disable Animations, Window Decoration and Fading Windows, I have no more icons in panel lol
<glacia> its a trainer for a game... basically editting roms
<jozefk> I believe this will work better now
<jozefk> but without icons what will I do ? :))
<buhman> glacia: and what's the output when you do "wine game.exe"?
<soreau> alphamale: just install ubuntu as you normally would but select manual partitioning and select the usb stick node from gparted
<alphamale> i dont want to partition
<Targen> hi.  i've got a question that might seem a bit silly, but i've been googling for a couple hours now and i can't find anything.
<glacia> buhman, i dont understand what you mean by output?
<crack888> hello
<alphamale> and where do i perform the install from
<Targen> in gnome, how do i change the number of lines or otherwise alter the speed of mouse wheel scrolling?
<jozefk> maybe reboot and see what happens :) most probably it won't even start anymore :)
<crack888> is re
<alphamale> i can mount the ubuntu iso in puppy
<alphamale> but then what
<FHtrain> how do i copy xchat logs from broken wubi using livecd? the logs are in /.xchat2 and i can see the list on the terminal but i dont know how to access them
<jozefk> let's see
<buhman> glacia: generally, when you run wine, it prints stuff to stdout
<mysteriousdarren> I just upgraded to 11.04 and installed Microsoft Office 2007 through wine and now I can not find where to start it
<buhman> glacia: and I'm asking when your application fails, what does wine say? Usually it will tell you more or less exactly what the problem is
<crack888> china ???
<glacia> well when i tell wine to open it, it just sits there thinking and then stop
<glacia> no pop ups or anything
<tripelb> FHtrain, I dont think you can get to wubi at all unless you boot from it.
<red2kic> buhman: /etc/group thing worked?
<crack888> my English is bad
<buhman> red2kic: brilliantly
<tripelb> FHtrain, tell me if it's different.
<sje> FHtrain: I'm a bit confused by hat you mean, but cant you upload them to a file server?
<red2kic> buhman: Ahh. Now I'll try to remember that. :0
<buhman> red2kic: there's still some other su configuration that incorrect
<sje> I think Wubi is a virtua machine, yes?
<buhman> red2kic: it asks for the user's password, not the root password
<red2kic> buhman: Compare /etc/group with ubuntu + debian, maybe?
<soreau> glacia: Open a terminal, cd into the directory where the .exe is and run 'wine program.exe' and pastebin the output to paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<buhman> red2kic: I don't think that has anything to do with /etc/group
<jozefk> after reboot icons on panel are back but the top area in the window is gone :))
<tripelb> crack888 suggestion: prepare a whole sentence with your problem and what Ubuntu you are running and he basic information. We are not mind-readers.
<FHtrain> tripelb, i managed to access wubi with livecd but the problem is this dir starts with a period so i dont know how to access the files
<ajdonnison> buhman, it doesn't.
<jozefk> I can't minimize, maximize or anything
<sje> FHtrain: control H ?
<bison> captainkrtek: still no luck
<buhman> ajdonnison: then what does?
<Captainkrtek> bison, sorry :/
<soreau> ! ch | crack888
<ubottu> crack888: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<elvian> hello
<soreau> oops
<alcane> so, yes, peeps are having issues with the 11.04 upgrade, but just want a little direction as the only searches I get r my own pastebins... ;/ http://pastebin.com/9qENxDgs
<FHtrain> sje, i dont know how to upload them to file server
<tripelb> really. FHtrain if you are using GUI then go to view and choose see hidden files. If you are in terminal use ls -a
<ajdonnison> buhman, su should ask for the root password, sudo asks for the user password, which are you using?
<alphamale> soreau: will that wipe my usb partition? i want to keep the data on it
<buhman> ajdonnison: that was my main concern to begin with, actually, not so much that the user was in sudoers
<buhman> ajdonnison: yes
<jozefk> ok window decoration effect must be on
<jozefk> :P~
<jozefk> we are forced to use some effects
<ajdonnison> buhman, yes is not a valid answer to my question.
<soreau> alphamale: When you select manual partitioning, it should show the partitions already on it
<glacia> .... nvm im just going to reload windows tomorrow... i am too stupid for linux
<buhman> ajdonnison: sudo asks for the user password; not the root password (not the same thing as su)
<FHtrain> tripelb, thanks i'll try it out
<alphamale> yes, but does ubuntu need its own partition
<alphamale> i want to run it as a live usb
<sje> glacia: nonsense....my dad is too stupid for windows, but smart enough for linux
<soreau> alphamale: So create one
<jozefk> still without animation everything is much faster
<tripelb> OK I want to copy a DVD complete to disk. what do you recommend I do.
<jozefk> and fading things
<elvian> I tried installing 11.04 with Wubi on my Toshiba satellite but all I get when I reboot is a blank screen after choosing Ubuntu in Grub. Where can I get some help regarding this issue?
<buhman> alphamale: not neccesarily
<alphamale> ok i could do that but i have grub already on it
<tripelb> FHtrain, use my nick when you come back and I'll notice that in the room.
<Heron_Marked> glacia, you may think that, but I don't think so.  Grab a Linux For Dummies Book from the Library or Bookstore.  After a bit of reading I think you'll get a really rapid hag of it.
<alphamale> i just want to select booting into ubuntu instead of puppy
<ajdonnison> buhman, so do you still have a problem? Or need clarification?
<buhman> ajdonnison: both
<glacia> heron, i have ubuntu unleashed 10.04 and 10.10
<buhman> ajdonnison: the problem is that (even though the user isn't in sudoers right now), that sudo asks for his password
<buhman> and no the root password like I'd expect
<soreau> ! ask | buhman
<ubottu> buhman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alphamale> can i just modify the grub menu entry that comes with ubuntu, add it to my menu.lst?
<FHtrain> lol tripelb thats a weird idea
<buhman> soreau: how is that not a straightforward question?
<alphamale> and then put ubuntu in its own directory
<soreau> buhman: I still have yet to see you ask your full initial question
<red2kic> soreau: Ubuntu's sudo/su does not behave same as Debian's sudo/su.
<alcane> WARNING: Couldn't find symtab and strtab in module /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia-current.ko
<elvian> anybody have an idea about my problem?
<bison> captainkrtek: what is "-bash: /etc/profile: permission denied"
<red2kic> soreau: He wish to have Debian's sudo/su.
<ajdonnison> buhman, I think you are confusing su and sudo.  They do different things.  sudo only ever asks for the user password (unless configured not to), su only ever asks for the target user's password.
<soreau> red2kic: So tell him to use debian?
<red2kic> buhman: If you have Ubuntu + Debian side-by-side, you could compare /etc/pam.d/su -- Hopefully that matter. :\
<tripelb> FHtrain, it's a wierd idea to tell me that it worked? or that the chat room tag turns blue when my nick is used?
<jozefk> thanks for help anyway
<red2kic> soreau: He want to use python2.7 .
<alphamale> i just want a small debian that works well with python
<faryshta> Is there any good tutorial for wifi cracking?
<A[D]minS> !Gnome 3
<FHtrain> FHtrain, i mean i thought it was weird idea for me to use your nick
<buhman> red2kic: that wasn't neccessarily the problem: it was me borking the package manager
<soreau> faryshta: aircrack-ng.org
<red2kic> soreau: Debian --> 2.6.6. He may use debian if this thing does not pan out for buhman.
 * alcane steps away for nourishment
<buhman> red2kic: which was 100% my fault
<red2kic> buhman: How did you bork package manager? By trying python2.7?
<buhman> red2kic: among many other things, yes
<buhman> red2kic: another problem was moving from openoffice to libreoffice
<FHtrain> tripelb, but i thought 2 people cant use same nick?
<buhman> red2kic: that caused more problems than you'd expect
<boomboorum> Hi, is there any alternative to Gwibber?
<red2kic> buhman: Heh. I wanted libreoffice. Just try wheezy iso and let me know how it goes.
<faLUCE> hi. how can I encrypt a samba share?
<red2kic> buhman: Also, I think you could have put python2.7 in /opt/ -- and use it when you need it. (what do you need it for?)
<buhman> red2kic: for whatever reason, openoffice could not be uninstalled while gnome was installed
<nutsfornatty> boomboorum: yes, pidgin for starters
<FHtrain> tripelb, anyway thanks for telling me about showing hidden files, i didnt think of that, it worked
<buhman> red2kic: (I think it was a specific component.. email or something...)
<Igor_Elez> hi, i need help, i mistakenly uninstalled Network Manager, now i cant connect to internet, how can I get it back??? ANYONE? (using Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix)
<bison> any idea why my boot loader is broken
<red2kic> buhman: gnome is metapackage. You can remove it. It'll whine -- but you can remove it.
<boomboorum> nutsfornatty: I have pidgin, but I need a client which will combine twitter, facebook and buzz
<buhman> red2kic: it wasn't "gnome" it was specific components; I'm aware of this :)
<sje> Igor_Elez: do you have a flash drive?
<red2kic> buhman: :D
<Igor_Elez> yes
<buhman> red2kic: as I recall, it was like gnome-workspace among others
<elvian> guys, where can I get help with Wubi?
<buhman> how does wubi work, anyway?
<bison> i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore
<red2kic> buhman: It install Ubuntu OS as a Windows program.
<buhman> is it just an embedded version of qemu?
<Igor_Elez> sje yes, i am on the other PC, i have a flash drive ready
<Stormshadow> hello all...
<buhman> red2kic: that's *what* it does, not *how* it does it :)
<sje> Igor_Elez: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/NetworkManager/0.8/
<sje> download and install
<alphamale> if someone wants to pm me that's fine it's too confusing here
<Igor_Elez> sje THANKS
<FHtrain> buhman i did the same thing, i learned after that i'm not supposed to update after installing wubi
<g0r33k> Hi everyone, I recently bought a microphone for my pc from ebay and have connected it to my computer using the microphone and speaker jack. The speakers work fine but the microphone does not wont. Any ideas?
<g0r33k> work*
<bison> i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore, i can see a glimps of the flash screen and it went black with a flickering scree, dark to light dark
<buhman> FHtrain: why?
<glacia> i think i am still going to reload windows and just dual boot until i get a full hang of ubuntu
<Stormshadow> im using xscreensaver and passwords containing the £ character cannot be used - i.e. unlocking fails. Any ideas?
<buhman> FHtrain: isn't it just being virtualized?
<faryshta> Is there any good tutorial for wifi cracking?
<buhman> FHtrain: I don't see how that would cause problems with the package management
<FHtrain> buhman, from what i read, updating ubuntu on wubi can cause booting problems
<nutsfornatty> ubuntu 11.04 is there a way to change the wallpaper of the login screen? thanks
<selig5> g0r33k: Get a microphone preamp.
<FHtrain> buhman i'm now copying everything from the disc because i havent been able to fix the problem like other people
<FHtrain> buhman, i cant boot into windows or ubuntu because of it
<Igor_Elez> sje private :)
<g0r33k> selig5: is that the only way?
<red2kic> buhman: It install grub on MBR. Grub point to a compressed ISO somewhere on C:\ -- So Ubuntu on NTFS filesystem.
<selig5> That's my guess.
<g0r33k> okay
<red2kic> buhman: If NTFS filesystem is garbage, Ubuntu's experience will be garbage, just same as Windows.
<faryshta> which command should I use to resume a download in shell? Currently trying with wget.
<grobe> hi guys , , anyone know how to set IP address in natty ? cause my IP address usually change if I disconnect and connect agaain, any idea ?
<buhman> red2kic: and somehow it's a windows "application"?
<tripelb> FHtrain, yw
<buhman> red2kic: that doesn't make sense; and it you can't flexibly install packages or do a distribution upgrade?
<red2kic> buhman: Yeah. It is treated that way.
<buhman> red2kic: how?
<red2kic> buhman: Ask in #debian about python2.7 (ask about backports)
<tripelb> FHtrain, I see your confusion. I meant you use my nick in the line and it turns it red. Like you have been doing. nothing special. Good to have all this cleared up. Now I have to find a DVD copying program.
<faryshta> which command should I use to resume a download in shell? Currently trying with wget.
<grobe> anyone can help me please about my problem?
<FHtrain> tripelb, oh ok you meant for me to just type your nick. i thought you were telling me to use your nick lol
<mysteriousdarren> grobe: set a static ip?
<larsemil> anything to do when the unitypar does not want to minimize?
<faryshta> grobe, gnome or kde?
<buhman> tripelb: transcode works pretty well
<tripelb> buhman, I'll look.
<grobe> mysteriousdarren: yeah, how to set it in my ubuntu natty ?
<FHtrain> i learned my lesson i'm not going to try wubi again
<tripelb> please remind me, what's the command to get all my specs. 10.04
<buhman> tripelb: hwinfo?
<bison> i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore, i can see a glimps of the flash screen and it went black with a flickering scree, dark to light dark
<help> yo
<buhman> tripelb: for other's "uptime" :P
<bhaskar> anyone can tell me how to configure vsftpd configuration file. i tried so many combinations but i still can't find the solution for my ftp server
<help> not funny
<Guest66097> ur point
<Guest66097> wow
<Guest66097> listen up noobs
<Guest66097> i need some help
<tripelb> buhman, I'm installing it but there's something I had. It wasnt uptime... It gave me a long long list of every everything and I'd rather have a short one.
<Guest66097> i got this far with a cord
<Guest66097> thats talent
<Guest66097> someone help
<buhman> tripelb: I was being facetious with "uptime" :P
<Guest66097> dont care last night and ill ghost all involved
<tripelb> !ask | Guest66097
<ubottu> Guest66097: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<red2kic> tripelb: hardinfo is a nice GUI tool.
<buhman> tripelb: how about hwinfo --short?
<Captainkrtek> goodnight everyone
<faryshta> which command should I use to resume a download in shell? Currently trying with wget.
<buhman> tripelb: what are you looking for in particular?
<Captainkrtek> sorry I wasn't able to help much bison :(
<bison> how to restore xorg.cfg?
<buhman> faryshta: that would work
<bison> captainkrtek: its ok, thanks
<Guest66097> looking for a good person to help you will get what I intend to give and will make it worth ur while i go at 13 vs 1 not fair'
<anarhist> hi, i wanted to see if any application on the machine is bright enough to store my password in plaintext (i suspect one which has asked my pass during the startup and that's all), i am trying to do $sudo cat /dev/mem |grep "password"  but i get an error cat: /dev/mem: Operation not permitted what is that?
<red2kic> faryshta: wget -c ?
<faryshta> buhman, what?
<buhman> faryshta: wget works
<faryshta> red2kic, no use.
<Guest66097> sad
<tripelb> buhman I asked in hardware about my old dell that heats up the room... and how I could tell if some other computer would be less hot. He asked me for my specs.
<red2kic> faryshta: aria2 is nice (but I guess it's too late).
<Guest66097> anyone real in here
<faryshta> aria2 is a program or a command?
<mysteriousdarren> grobe: did u google it yet? I would guess this is for a server?
<shcherbak> Guest66097: You could just say what is The Problem (in english).
<faryshta> red2kic, aria2 is a program or a command?
<red2kic> !info aria2 | faryshta
<llutz> Guest66097: do you have any ubuntu support related question?
<ubottu> faryshta: aria2 (source: aria2): High speed download utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.9-1 (natty), package size 1521 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<Guest66097> Im hacked its obvious
<Guest66097> ghost crips
<Guest66097> casper
<red2kic> faryshta: It can do much more -- but only if you used it properly the first time.
<buhman> tripelb: oh, well it doesn't need to be that specific; he's probably just interested if you're running some insane core i7 @ 10ghz or something rediculously stupid like that
<bhaskar> anyone can tell me how to configure vsftpd configuration file. i tried so many combinations but i still can't find the solution for my ftp server
<llutz> !ot | Guest66097 take it there
<ubottu> Guest66097 take it there: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<red2kic> faryshta: Which I guess you didn't -- So use "wget -c whatever.com/fat.zip"
<faryshta> red2kic, will try it.
<ubuntu> help me
<buhman> faryshta: that's what you're supposed to do with wget, by the way :P
<faryshta> red2kic, wget -c doesn't work. Restart the download completely.
<Guest66097> wow im sitting in chat with the kiddy scripters man is there anyone who can help me
<Guest66097> please
<buhman> faryshta: who downloaded it to begin with?
<larsemil> anything to do when the unitypar does not want to minimize? It stays open
<larsemil> unity panel even
<red2kic> faryshta: -c,  --continue                resume getting a partially-downloaded file.
<Guest66097> red
<sunil> hello everyone.
<red2kic> gue
<Guest66097> anyone help me man
<sunil> I was looking for help on how to create custom debian CD/DVD. Anyone has information on this?
<bhaskar> anyone help me in vsftpd ftp server
<sunil> I was looking for help on how to create custom debian/ubuntu CD/DVD. Anyone has information on this?
<hyu> http://www.turfezpartners.com/?a_aid=f1e0a0b6
<mysteriousdarren> grobe: I have a guide if you want it
<faryshta> red2kic, I read that too in the man pages but it doesn't work here.
<buhman> red2kic: it might not work... for example, you can't resume a partially downloaded torrent :P (or anything else "mulithreaded" for that matter)
<anarhist> sunil, try #debian
<red2kic> faryshta: What are you wgetting?
<sje2> sunil: remastersys
<sunil> anarhist: I am also trying in #debian irc.
<buhman> faryshta: the server might just plain not allow resuming
<faryshta> An extabit file.
<tripelb> thanks buhman got them and pasted them http://paste.ubuntu.com/603134/
<red2kic> !remaster | sunil
<ubottu> sunil: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sunil> sje2: will I be able to add my own applications using remastersys
<Guest66097> looks at the room all my attackers not one legit like i said i get this far with a cord lol
<sje2> sunil: remastersys will make a copy of everything but your home directories
<sje2> sunil: yes
<new_kid> Hi, is there a channel for casual chat
<ubuntu> my ubuntu on hdd can't acess the internet, but a live ubuntu can, help me!!
<sunil> sje2: thanx, I am gonna try this now
<red2kic> He quit...
<buhman> tripelb: that gets somewhat boring somewhere around line 26 :)
<Guest66097> im going to retaliate yo not going to sit here someone help me
<red2kic> tripelb: Check out hardinfo -- it can generate a report too.
<sunil> ubottu: will I be able to make an installer media using the link you have provided.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> new_kid: #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus for general chat
<red2kic> sunil: Try it and find out.
<new_kid> @djones : Thanks
<tripelb> new_kid, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest66097> anyone please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest66097> no joke
<buhman> what would be cool is if ubottu actually *was* intelligent
<syrinx_> stop sending people to !ot
<tripelb> red2kic, I will
<syrinx_> !enter | Guest66097
<ubottu> Guest66097: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> Guest66097: <°)))o><  - take your fish and troll away -  ><o(((°>
<buhman> if he actually learned from everything everyone said in the channel...
<Guest66097> ill pay one of you for heavens sake 15 pc's destroyed
<Guest66097> help
<shcherbak> Guest66097: Just sent you message
<sunil> red2kic: Yes, I am gonna try it now, I was looking for a shortcut. as I was bit in hurry to find the solution for this
<buhman> like running that ken-jennings-beating-jeopardy-bot
<syrinx_> Guest66097: don't do that here
<red2kic> sunil: Just use a LiveCD. Install packages when you need them.
<Guest66097> do what
<red2kic> sunil: That's my "I'm in a hurry" approach.
<Guest66097> ask for help
<syrinx_> offer money
<sunil> red2kic: No problem :)
<Guest66097> ur all against me i get it
<syrinx_> Guest66097: ask your question once, and wait for someone to reply :D
<red2kic> sunil: Sometimes it really is the best solution. Just saying.
<Guest66097> asking one who understands to help u will be rewarded no joke
<JesseJ79> is 1024x768 a suitable enough resolution to set the dash form factor to "desktop" instead of "automatic" so it doesn't take up the whole screen
<mysteriousdarren> what do you need guest?
<Guest66097> the rest i know ur scam
<shcherbak> Guest66097: SEE PRIVATE MESSAGE!
<Guest66097> nice sploof
<Guest66097> i cant click
<syrinx_> what do you mean you can't click?
<tenochslb> Anyone having issues when closing banshee? It always crashes on me
<shcherbak> Guest66097: Use TAB ?
<mysteriousdarren> ask politely and people will help you
<red2kic> Guest66097: "/nick iDestroyPCs" -- then explain the issue in one loooooong line.
<red2kic> !enter | Guest66097
<ubottu> Guest66097: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest66097> ur dead
<shcherbak>  /ignore Guest66097
<syrinx_> !bing | Guest66097
<ubottu> Guest66097: ban
<llutz> don't feed the troll please
<syrinx_> Guest66097: stop being rude :D
<uvaca10> join #django
<Guest66097> anyone who is connected ur going to the law 15 broken pc's netbios intrusion good luck
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<blueonyx> ahoi, how to make the sshd of some of my ubuntu machines use the /etc/{passwd,shadow} from my master machine?
<tenochslb> how do i file a bug for banshee?
<Guest66097> anyone real!!!
<html_inprogress> hi everyone
<Guest66097> my last try before i leave this hacked room
<tsimpson> tenochslb: Alt-F2, type in "ubuntu-bug banshee"
<Guest66097> HELP ME
<Guest66097> U have no clue
<mysteriousdarren> Guest66097: so what is your problem? explain it cool,calm and collected and we will do our best to help
<Guest66097> i have notes for months
<blueonyx> Guest66097: http://goo.gl/cEF1w
<tenochslb> ok thanks tsimpson
<Guest66097> video pics
<red2kic> Guest66097: When we asked you questions -- you never explain anything.
<Guest66097> linux journal will love me
<bison> how to restore xorg using live cd
<Guest66097> im a living man in the middle attack
<celthunder> bison: what part of xorg
<syrinx_> Guest66097: no one will help you if you keep spamming
<Guest66097> need help if anyone is legit please
<bison> celthunder: i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore, i can see a glimps of the flash screen and it went black with a flickering scree, dark to light dark
<html_inprogress> Guest66097,  what do you need help with?
<buhman> Guest66097: perhaps you should adjust your snr
<Guest66097> right now
<red2kic> Guest66097: You worked for Sony? Were you responsible for 77 millions + 25 millions accounts?
<celthunder> bison: can you get to a terminal?
<Guest66097> a redhat user has me logged
<red2kic> Guest66097: Run "w" in the terminal. What do you see?
<Guest66097> i have 26 broadcasts on bios
<Guest66097> block but keep coming lose
<Guest66097> loose
<bison> celthunder: recovery mode?
<Guest66097> video hijacked
<celthunder> bison: alt f1 /ctrl alt f1 when it starts going nuts
<Guest66097> there is no recovery
<llutz> Guest66097: STOP spamming this channel please
<celthunder> can someone kick him?
<Guest66097> im a project for 3 years without knowlege
<nicolaslara> hi there, has anyone had issues with a laptop's built-in keyboard and mouse on X after upgrading to natty?
<buhman> Guest66097: adjust your snr
<Guest66097> worst case ever i swear should be on linux mag
<Guest66097> hack5
<Guest66097> they never seen anything like this
<bison> celthunder: o
<Guest66097> i need help
<bison> celthunder: terminal ready
<red2kic> Guest66097: "lsb_release -cs" -- What does it say?
<Guest66097> me  vs 12 -20 at one time not fair odds
<Guest66097> but i maintain
<celthunder> bison: ok what gui were you trying to load?
<llutz> !ops  | Guest66097 trolling, spamming
<ubottu> Guest66097 trolling, spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bison> gnome
<Guest66097> i cant get private messages ect
<unityproblem> i am not able to install any packages due to dpkg error can any one help ??
<Guest66097> someone call if ur real
<Guest66097> ill exp[lain
<Guest66097> please yo
<celthunder> unityproblem: what's the dpkg error
<html_inprogress> guest what do you need help with
<celthunder> html_inprogress: he needs help being kicked
<buhman> Guest66097: you must be quite skilled to deal with these alleged attacks and spam irc at the same time
<tsimpson> Guest66097: either explain your issue, or go somewhere else
<Flynsarmy> When i first installed natty I had teh option of setting my drivers to noveau 3d (expierimental) or nvidia proprietry in the 'additional drivers' window. I selected nvidia proprietry. I now want to switch to noveau but the only drivers available in that window noare are hte nvidia proprietry ones...how can i switch to noveau 3d?
<Guest66097> im hacked beyond anything you know
<red2kic> Guest66097: Explain everything in http://pastebin.com/ -- Cmon!
<jussi> Guest66097: please keep to support topics only
<Guest66097> smurfed
<Guest66097> sipcuped
<bison> celthunder: gnome
<nicolaslara> is there a way to revert to the previous (pre-natty) x server?
<DJones> !classic | nicolaslara
<ubottu> nicolaslara: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<celthunder> bison ok can you try loading in fallback mode?
<celthunder> bison: can your video card handle it
<llutz> tsimpson: may i pm you (ubottu related question)?
<celthunder> unityproblem: what's the dpkg error
<bison> celthunder: i have a gforce 9500 with 512am
<tsimpson> llutz: sure
<html_inprogress> nicolaslara,  who isnt ...? lol
<unityproblem> wait ill give u the paste bin link
<celthunder> Bison using propriertary drivers or open source?
<nicolaslara> DJones: ubottu: no, no.. I'm using kubuntu, but the built-in keyboard and mouse don't work on X
<bison> celthunder: proprirtary
<nicolaslara> I have a usb mouse so I can drop to the console to debug the issues
<nicolaslara> but no usb keyboard..
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX
<DJones> nicolaslara: ok, I thought you just wanted to get back to the previous gnome desktop instead of unity, I don't use kubuntu so can't help with that
<Dig> salve, come rimuovo Unity e installo gnome?
<helpme> help
<helpme> hacking me on backtrack
<html_inprogress> celthunder,  well i just scanned , athe logs and his a windows power user and a big linux virgin,, but still try to see what he wants
<helpme> cant even maintain
<huitailang> hi
<DJones> Dig: Gnome desktop is installed alongside Unity, you can select it at the login screen
<helpme> wow
<DJones> !classic > Dig
<ubottu> Dig, please see my private message
<huitailang> i wanna compile a package named gbkfonts
<helpme> HELP
<unityproblem> celthunter :  http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX
<unityproblem> check out
<nicolaslara> DJones: thanx anyway.. I think it's an issue with X in general, more than kubuntu itself, though. I tried installing gdm and running X manually and get the same problems no keyboard/mouse recognized
<huitailang> on 11.04, gbkfonts requires /usr/include/freetype/ftxpost.h
<bison> celthunder: so is there a problem with my xorg? or driver of my video card thats going nuts
<helpme> stupid me not to realize this is the channel
<Besogon> helpme: What can't you "mantain"
<helpme> someone if theres anyone real help me
<huitailang> how can i install freetype and freetype-dev ?
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX
<helpme> i got 5 XXXX on irc
<unityproblem> any solution?
<helpme> on tab
<nicolaslara> I was trying to manually edit xorg.conf, but apparently ubuntu's x config is quite different from other distros
<helpme> disconnected
<html_inprogress> helpme,  what do you need
<huitailang> i just installed libfreetype6 and libfreetype6-dev. it does not worked.
<LAcan> what do I have to put in /etc/network/interfaces to make an interface start automatically when the computer boots?
<helpme> a person who knows computing to help me
<tsimpson> helpme: either explain your issue, or go somewhere else
<helpme> please man
<helpme> all techs fail
<red2kic> helpme: UNPLUG ALL COMPUTERS.
<bazhang> !backtrack > helpme
<ubottu> helpme, please see my private message
<helpme> 15 broken pc's no joke
<LAcan> what do I have to put in /etc/network/interfaces to make an interface start automatically when the computer boots?
<helpme> it wont let me
<bazhang> helpme, this not the bt channel
<unityproblem> anyonw can help me with this ? http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX    ??
<helpme> ubuntu
<helpme> i know
<helpme> i know computers
<bazhang> helpme, stop with the enter key
<helpme> i have 20+ hackers on me
<red2kic> I know remote controls.
<helpme> and no one to help
<red2kic> helpme: UNPLUG ALL COMPUTERS.
<bison> celthunder: still there?
<celthunder> bison back sorry
<celthunder> went afk for a minute to answer a call
<celthunder> let me scrol up
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX   can anyone solve this  ???
 * LAcan can someone help me configre /etc/networks/interfaces ?
<celthunder> bison: try the open source ones
<shcherbak> red2kic: Wonder if he have dynamic ip...
<ajdonnison> LAcan, you need them in an 'auto' stanza.
<unityproblem>  http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX   can anyone solve this  ???
<bison> celthunder: how can do that, i cant use my system
<red2kic> shcherbak: I don't care. He can't answer simple questions. :\
<grobe> LAcan: http://pastebin.com/9hrzxpv8
<nicolaslara> in general, is there a way to revert the xorg package without having to uninstall it (and with it all things that depend on X)
<unityproblem>  http://pastebin.com/wGWnesBX   can anyone solve this  ???
<html_inprogress> helpme,   you need to listen to red2kic ...    and why are you getting hack? what are they trying to hack you for?
<celthunder> bison: unless you set a specific driver in xorg.conf install them and then use modprobe
<red2kic> html_inprogress: He can't talk. Yay. :)
<zvacet> unityproblem: try with sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<bison> celthunder: can you teach me how
<LAcan> ajdonnison, can you maybe tell me ahwere i need to put the auto? http://pastebin.com/uMis1nxE
<unityproblem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<llutz> grobe: LAcan editing /etc/resolv.conf isn't recommended, use entries like "dns-nameservers 192.168.1.10" in /etc/network/interfaces   (needs package resolvconf being installed)
<ajdonnison> LAcan, better to use the resource grobe pointed you to.
<LAcan> ya i did and its useless
<hyu> hello i'm a racegoer i have a link that makes
<hyu> me win some money check it and register
<hyu> In france the most popular bet in horsebetting
<hyu> is the "quinte+":
<hyu> 3on5 wins up to 300
<FloodBot1> hyu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyu> 4on5 wins up to 3000
<LAcan> ajdonnison, I just need to make is start when the PC boots.... dont know where to put the 'auto' stanza
<ajdonnison> LAcan, did you do a 'man interfaces'?
<hyu> In france the most popular bet in horsebetting
<hyu> is the "quinte+":
<hyu> 3on5 wins up to 300
<hyu> 4on5 wins up to 3000
<hyu> 5on5 disorder 15000 , order up to 1.000.000€ ,
<FloodBot1> hyu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyu> check yourself at my own channel name: leturfiste
<shcherbak> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<html_inprogress> hyu,  this is not a race horse channel
<LAcan> ajdonnison, I read the ubuntu WiFiWiki pretty thoroughly
<shcherbak> hyu: Why???
<llutz> LAcan: "auto wlan1" after "iface lo...."
<DJones> hyu: Please stopp spamming, its offtopic and not appropriate for this support channel
<vili> Hello, I have a problem installing 11.04
<LAcan> ty llutz
<vili> I put Ubuntu on an USB drive with unbetbootin
<vili> And when i try to load it up I get a really messed up screen
<vili> fuzzy pixels and white squares everywhere
<hyu> i'm a french racegoer check my channel : leturfiste
<kaushal> hi
<vili> Not sure what to do
<hyu> hi
<vili> Anyone have any ideas or need more info?
<zvacet> unityproblem: try sudo apt-get -f install first and then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sandGorgon> wow .. phoronix reports that between 8.04 and 11.04 there is almost a 20% increase in power consumption for laptops
<kaushal> can i know the history of iotop application ?
<huitailang> what should i do for install libttf and libttf-dev?
<chille> is there any easy way to configure the shortcuts in Unity?
<chille> for example, i don't want Super+T to open the trash, i want to use it to open a new tab in my terminal
<LAcan> hrmmm didnt take
<faryshta> Is there any good tutorial for aircrack?
<shcherbak> kaushal: Not sure iotop do produce logs (or history)
<LAcan> faryshta, #aircrack-ng
<bazhang> faryshta, #aircrack-ng can help
<LAcan> How do I get a wireless connection to auto start with the computer instead of on log in?
<llutz> LAcan: networkmanager has a setting for that
<vili> Is there any way to boot the Ubuntu installer in a low graphics mode?
<bison> please help me with my system
<LAcan> llutz, im trying to avoid network manager.... but are you sure cuz I looed thru it pretty thoroughly...?
<shcherbak> vili: you would need alternative CD, Why do you use unetbootin, btw?
<llutz> LAcan: i'm sure, since my netbook using networkmanager has wifi-connection with nobody being logged in
<LAcan> llutz, also network manager doesnt start until gnome does...?
<LAcan> hrmmmm
<shcherbak> !alternative > vili
<ubottu> vili, please see my private message
<vili> Thanks
<vili> It's just something I'm used to using
<llutz> LAcan: thats nm-applet. networkmanager runs as a service in background after boot
<vili> Is there a better alternative for USB installs?
<Tiktalik> guys, I installed Ubuntu 10.10
<Tiktalik> err
<Tiktalik> 11.4
<LAcan> llutz, just "networkmanager" from the command line?
<Tiktalik> And it refuses to boot right
<grobe> unity not supported with my graphic card Nvidia RIVA TNT2, is there hardware error, so I'm using ubuntu classic ><
<Tiktalik> Unity won't work right, that is
<Tiktalik> It refuses to start
<shcherbak> vili: Ubuntu have native Startup disk creator, so why unetbootin?
<zvacet> Tiktalik: didn't boot at all or you can not boot unity
<Tiktalik> zvacet: I tried Ubuntu Classic, not working right either
<vili> shcherbak, Ah, well my laptop isn't running Ubuntu
<zvacet> from login menu select ubuntu classic
<Tiktalik> zvacet: I tried that, it didn't work either
<DirtyDawg> guys, when trying to install 11.04, i can *just* about see the graphics for the installer, its there but sooo dim i can hardly see it, any ideas
<zvacet> Tiktalik: are you sure that cd is right ( md5sum checked)
<Tiktalik> zvacet, it's not a fresh install
<LAcan> DirtyDawg, plug your laptop in
<Tiktalik> I upgraded
<loxs> i tried installing redis-server i386 on my amd64 system (with dpkg --force-architecture). It failed, but now I can't install normal redis-server, as it thinks i386 is installed. I can't uninstall it, as it doesn't find such a package. The error is as follows        redis-server: 2:2.2.5-1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with redis-server:i386 2:2.2.5-1 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<faryshta> llutz, where to find this networkmanager option?
<shcherbak> vili: Right, CD is better way then (you can make USB via live session from CD)
<bison> please help me with my system
<Tiktalik> zvacet: I upgraded ubuntu to 11.4, then when I tried to log in the login window just disappeared, then I tried again with ubuntu classic selected
<Tiktalik> After that, I tried safe mode
<Tiktalik> It worked
<Tiktalik> Then, I tried unity again, and it kinda worked. No menu bar though
<zvacet> Tiktalik: if you can boot in recovery then
<starZ> hi all, just get my upgrade to 11.04 and the desktop switcher in the panel is showing only 1 workspace.. have you ever experience that?
<zvacet> Tiktalik: maybe your gpu I don't know
<Tiktalik> zvacet: brb, imma try classic again
<faryshta>  #aircrack-ng is dead. Does anyone knows where else to find help about aircrack or a good tutorial about it?
<vili> shcherbak, Alright I'll try that then, thanks
<AziaBurgi> hello all
<Trond^^> Why is it advisable to not upgrade to latest Ubuntu, but instead do a fresh install?
<bison> can anyone help me
<shcherbak> faryshta: They forum and wiki and quite decent.
<shcherbak> *are
<starZ> hi all, I've just get my upgrade to 11.04 and the desktop switcher in the panel is showing only 1 workspace.. have you ever experience that?
<AziaBurgi> i screwed my install of ubuntu when i upgraded to 11.04
<AziaBurgi> i was getting the following error: http://i51.tinypic.com/2cz8t5g.jpg
<mysteriousdarren> go to the http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/forum.php to find help, it always works for me
<AziaBurgi> i've booted off a live cd to the cmd line
<AziaBurgi> all the files are still there and are intact
<Tiktalik> zvacet: okay, classic works now
<AziaBurgi> i suspect i've broke grub somehow
<Tiktalik> that was odd
<zvacet> Tiktalik: good  :)
<LAcan> sorry llutz how do i get to the network manager?
<AziaBurgi> can anyone point me someone to fix it?
<Flynsarmy> How can i stop window titlebars opening behind the top panel in natty classic?
<faryshta> shcherbak, but is very outdated http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility?action=diff&version=5 the compatibilily list was written 2 years ago.
<sje2> LAcan: what do you mean, get to it?
<LAcan> sje2, how do I open it?
<LAcan> brign up the gui or whatever...
<sje2> LAcan: nm-applet
<LAcan> sje2, no i dont want the applet
<sje2> that's the gui, man.
<bison> i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore, i can see a glimps of the flash screen and it went black with a flickering scree, dark to light dark
<LAcan> sje2, ok.. im going off osmeone else tips but maybe u know... how can I manually configure a wifi interface to start and connect when the computer boots instead of when I log in?
<Arachon> I restored my home folder from backup after installing Natty, and now Unity is bugged, the panel is invisible (apart from a slightly transparent border) and the dock is completely missing
<sje2> LAcan: I don't know how to do that, sorry
<sje2> good question though
<Flynsarmy> Answer to my question was 'Place Windows' in csmm. thanks me
<visionofarun> Hi, I am trying to build 32 bit C++ app on my 64 Ubuntu. I get the following error
<visionofarun> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libstdc++.so when searching for -lstdc++
<LAcan> Can anyone tell me how to manually configre a NIC to start on boot instead of when I log in?
<Arachon> Aaanyone?
<mysteriousdarren> what?
<Arachon> I restored my home folder from backup after installing Natty, and now Unity is bugged, the panel is invisible (apart from a slightly transparent border) and the dock is completely missing
<mysteriousdarren> Arachon: it was buggy before the restore?
<Arachon> mysterious: Nope, worked perfectly
<Arachon> mysteriousdarren: So there's something in my home folder doing it... Probably a config file that's hung around since 10.10
<visionofarun> Anyone?
<LAcan> Can anyone tell me how to manually configre a NIC to start on boot instead of when I log in?
<Tuplad> is there a way to uninstall unity and everything that comes with it ? it's really bloated and slows everything down on both computers.
<mysteriousdarren> It would def be a config file or a .....I am thinking.
<red2kic> Tuplad: Uninstall -- No.  Reinstall -- Yes.
<shcherbak> LAcan: Apart that linuxforum need blocking ads, they still have some nice info: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/networking/43978-ubuntu-wireless-boot-connect.html
<Tuplad> red2kic: why reinstall ?
<rumpe1> Tuplad, if you don't use it, it won't slow your pc down
<red2kic> !downgrade | Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<mysteriousdarren> or use a different desktop environment altogether.
<Tuplad> !downgrade
<red2kic> Tuplad: Read what ubottu told you.
<Tuplad> I'm not trying to downgrade
<Tuplad> just remove unity
<Tuplad> I'd rather get Gnome 3
<Arachon> You can install Gnome 3
<Arachon> It's gonna break Unity, but you can still use Gnome
<starZ> hi all, I've just get my upgrade to 11.04 and the desktop switcher in the panel is showing only 1 workspace.. have you ever experience that? is it because of new compiz?
<shcherbak> Tuplad: Unity can coegsist with Gnome3, on point of removing it, yet.
<mysteriousdarren> Arachon: or one of the dependancies.
<Tuplad> so removing Unity can't be done ?
<red2kic> Tuplad: I think you can switch to classic Gnome.
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<shcherbak> Tuplad: Who knows?
<Jordan_U> !classic | Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<mysteriousdarren> Arachon: look at the package manager and see if anything is broken. Or update and see how it goes from there.
<Tuplad> !Unity | Tuplad
<ubottu> Tuplad, please see my private message
<Arachon> mysteriousdarren: The thing is, I can log into a guest account perfectly alright.
<veovis> In 11.04, when you click on the sound icon in the system tray, and you see album art and song info, as well as controls, is there a way to add ratings, say, under the controls?
<AziaBurgi> can anyone talk me through rebuilding my grub thingy?
<starZ> hi all, I've just get my upgrade to 11.04 and the desktop switcher in the panel is showing only 1 workspace.. have you ever experience that? is it because of new compiz?
<mysteriousdarren> Arachon: that is very strange. So everything works normal on one, and not the other? Are the apps and programs identical?
<Starminn> !grubrepair | AziaBurgi
<ubottu> AziaBurgi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Arachon> mysteriousdarren: Well, it's the same system... I just choose "Guest session" from the shutdown menu, and bam, unity's working
<mysteriousdarren> starZ: just add another workspace...
<Arachon> mysteriousdarren: so there's something in my home folder that came with me from Maverick
<faryshta> LAcan, did you managed to do it? I am interested in your problem too.
<LAcan> shcherbak, ok i think i had my auto statment in the wrong place
<starZ> mysteriousdarren: thx for the answer but it doesn't work for me.. :(
<mysteriousdarren> Arachon: hmmmm, is there anything that you can take out. I had the same problem when I upgraded. I cut everything except my own files and did a reinstall of the apps and programs.
<LAcan> faryshta, rebooting
<bison> can anyone help me
<Arachon> mysteriousdarren: Well that's just it... Lots of things hidden, .gconf, .compiz etc, that I'm not sure what it does
<Arachon> I guess I could load up natty in a virtual machine on my desktop, and compare the home folders
<grind> Upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, 2 display machine, about 2 days after upgarde i log into machine and 2nd display retains the login screen wallpaper with no menu bars. I can move the mouse into that screen but cant do anything (right click doesnt work either)
<sje2> bison: with what?
<root> fasdf
<grind> other profiles can see the 2nd screen fine
<root> join
<bison> sje2: i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore, i can see a glimps of the flash screen and it went black with a flickering scree, dark to light dark
<Guest62327> asdfasdf
<sje2> root: shouldnt run irc clients under root...
<mysteriousdarren> I stripped mine down and deleted almost everything and it worked. Alot of things aren't needed.
<sje2> bison: ah, I'm not on the new version of ubuntu...I'm actually on mint
<starZ> hi all, I've just get my upgrade to 11.04 and the desktop switcher in the panel is showing only 1 workspace.. have you ever experience that? is it because of new compiz?
<grind> starZ right click and add more rows
<LAcan> ffs didnt work
<slacker_nl> mmm
<slacker_nl> does anyone know why ubuntu+1 is invite only?
<glassrose> hi! I just upgraded to natty and the update manager gives me the following message: Not all updates can be installed
<DJones> slacker_nl: There isn't an ubuntu +1 in development yet, so the channel is closed
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc
<slacker_nl> DJones: I used to be in that channel, till my server rebooted and now it is invite only.. they must have changed it while I was init
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<starZ> grind: doesn't work.. ;(
<slacker_nl> and well, no dice atm
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<Jordan_U> !mint | sje2
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<ubottu> sje2: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<FloodBot1> bhavanshu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glassrose> I was getting this error on Maverick too and I hoped this should have got resolved when I installed natty. :(
<glassrose> any clues
<glassrose>  anyone?
<novaria_fajar> hello all!
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | bhavanshu
<ubottu> bhavanshu: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bhavanshu> can any 1 help me to install no-ip duc in backtrack
<starZ> hi all, I've just get my upgrade to 11.04 and the desktop switcher in the panel is showing only 1 workspace.. have you ever experience that? is it because of new compiz? anyone anyclue?
<shcherbak> novaria_fajar: Hey!
<DJones> slacker_nl: When new releases are made, they make the channel invite only so that people use #ubuntu for support to avoid confusion, once 11.10 starts being developed and available for download its normally opened up again
<visionofarun> Hello, can someone please help me in building a sample 32 bit c++ app on 64 bit Unbuntu?
<novaria_fajar> Can somebody help me explain about piracy thing??? :))
<red2kic> !piracy | novaria_fajar
<ubottu> novaria_fajar: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bison> can anyone help me
<sje2> Jordan_U: why did you do that?  Was I asking advice, and even if I was asking for advice, most of the advice I can be given would be just as usable
<novaria_fajar> no...i mean this: I want to explain to my friends that blender, libreoffice, n etc didnt violate someones copyright
<Jordan_U> sje2: Sorry, that was indeed a mistake on my part.
<sje2> its fine
<novaria_fajar> any body?? could explain me that copyright thing......
<novaria_fajar> :))
<sje2> novaria_fajar: did you explain waht free software is?
<shcherbak> novaria_fajar: I guess it is called fork ;)
<Jordan_U> novaria_fajar: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
<Angelo_abe> Hi, I reinstalled my laptop with ubuntu 11.04, since that I cannot export displays from a server to my screen, how can I fix that? The error on the remote host is "Cannot open display". I did run "xhost +" on my localhost
<sje2> Angelo_abe: what kind of server?
<Jordan_U> novaria_fajar: You can also give the example of Firefox which they are likely to be familiar with.
<mysteriousdarren> visionofarun: have you used C# before? I used devc# and it worked great for me
<d_atharva> Hi,I am going to format my pc soon.My ubuntu is Up to date.can I save the file so that I can avoid downloading the update files again ??
<novaria_fajar> So this is my debate with my friend: He think, that if someone want to make a new software that can execute .DOC file in example he need to asking for permission to the .DOC code owner......
<shcherbak> !ot | novaria_fajar
<ubottu> novaria_fajar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Angelo_abe> sje2: from a linux server
<sje2> Angelo_abe: i mean, like, how are you connecting to it?
<sje2> remote desktop?  ssh?
<DJones> novaria_fajar: You might be better asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic as its not strictly a support question, the offtopic channel is probably better for discussions like that
<Angelo_abe> like I did yesterday with DISPLAY:myIP:0 application
<sje2> d_atharva: like the iso file?
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: Can you post /etc/ssh/ssh_config from you lappy on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<sje2> d_atharva: maybe you can try remastersys...
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: And if you mess with sshd_conf on your server, please revert it.
<ben42> hi, i don't see the sudo group in the "user sttings" -> advanced -> "user priviledge" window
<Angelo_abe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603153/
<ben42> how should i add a sudo priviledge to a user ?
<Angelo_abe> I changed the ForwardX11 to yes, but that did not help
<shcherbak> ben42: admin group gouvern sudo rights
<Angelo_abe> @sjcherbak, I cannot change the server
<bp0> I went back to maverick and my nvidia problem is solved. even though it is the same version of the driver
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: Do you use -Y or -X switch (not sure it do matter)?
<sje2> d_atharva: you still there?
<Angelo_abe> no i don't, I also did not use it before I switched to 11.04
<d_atharva> ya .But i dont want all the installed softwares also to be copied.only the updates
<amybunny> Im using Firefox 4.0.1 for Ubuntu Canonical - 1.0, and it seems to be crashing and it crashes (firefox turns grey) after navigating a page or two. Any idea how I can fix this?
<Angelo_abe> it has something to do with my computer not allowing to accept the export display, but on 10.04 I had a graphical interface to accept this , but I don't find it in 11.04
<sje2> d_atharva: I'm not sure that makes sense
<sje2> the updates are the updated softwaer
<ben42> shcherbak, <user> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<ben42> shcherbak, groups -> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: For the moment, my conf to compare (working but 10.10): http://paste.ubuntu.com/603158/
<johnm> rename u1304498075UKwNI derrick_paul_fb
<johnm> save
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: Only trusted differ.
<Angelo_abe> shcherbak: indeed, that will do the trick?
<zvacet> d_atharva: you will install same ubuntu version?
<Angelo_abe> sherbak: I found this which seems very related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/498434
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 498434 in gdm (Ubuntu) "No graphical way to allow TCP logins to Xserver in gdmsetup. No alternate method documented." [Wishlist,New]
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: As far as I know, I have reinstalled one system to get X forwarding work ;)
<Angelo_abe> ubottu: yes, that might be my issue, I will need to create the custom.conf file?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zvacet> !aptoncd | d_atharva
<ubottu> d_atharva: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sje2> he doesnt want all the packages, zvacet, just the important ones
<Angelo_abe> shcherbak: I just reinstalled it and it is not working since :D
<faryshta> Is there any good tutorial for aircrack?
<Angelo_abe> shcherbak, I created the file and will perform a restart of gdm to see if this helped me
<zvacet> sje2: well,I was thinking that he want save updates
<bison> can anyone help me
<mysteriousdarren> bison: what do you need?
<defswork> anyone know what the plans are for unity ? will we be able to have pullout/popout lists on the launcher bar etc..
<bison> mysteriousdarren: i did an update and after reboot, my system is not working anymore, i can see a glimps of the flash screen and it went black with a flickering scree, dark to light dark
<SinnerNyx> Trying to make a script run on startup (not for a particular user but for all users). I don't know how to make a startup job.
<defswork> SinnerNyx, call it from /etc/rc.local
<mysteriousdarren> bison: so no login screen? or anything like that?
<SinnerNyx> defswork: really? that easy? thanks, I'll try that now
<bison> mysteriousdarren: nothing, just black screen
<defswork> you want it to run at boot up or at login ?
<mysteriousdarren> so from the time of bootup a couple flickers of light and then darkness?
<amybunny> hmm... with firefox broken for the moment, what's another good web browser?
<li> wo
<Angelo_abe> shcherbak: after the restart my issue is resolved! thanks for the inputs
<shcherbak> Angelo_abe: Thanks
<mysteriousdarren> just switch to a older kernel, I had the same problem till I did that.
<li> who can tell me the gesture    of    ubuntu ?
<mysteriousdarren> gesture?
<bison> mysteriousdarren: ya, from bootup
<veovis> In 11.04, when you click on the sound icon in the system tray, and you see album art and song info, as well as controls, is there a way to add ratings, say, under the controls?
<faryshta> bison, there is only one thing coming to mind all this time long.
<starZ> misteriousdarren: any other suggestion?
<faryshta> bison, use the liveCD and check if your files are still there.
<shcherbak> li: \o/ ???
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root password???
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root's password in kde??????????????
<SLruan> how to mount ntfs by root's password in kde?????????????
<faryshta> bison, then try to make a back up on them. Re install the all system, try to use /home in a separate partition.
<SinnerNyx> defswork: Thanks for the help. I have no means of testing if it works right now. I didn't think it would be that easy. I'll be back if I have any more problems.
<mysteriousdarren> hmmm...well that worked for me, I do not know a workaround at this time.
<sje> !spam | SLruan
<bison> faryshta: all files are still intact
<li> feature?
<syockit> Yay, I got back to Ubuntu after long years. Quick question: any changes to Xorg regarding how it reads Xft settings? I still can't set DPI to what I want even though I already have the Xft.dpi entry in ~/.Xresources
<faryshta> bison, if you wanna try my idea I can help you step by step.
<uberfrau> hey guys, flash is giving me problems (little or large squares over view window or buttons), what can i do about it?
<syockit> Err I mean fontconfig
<Starminn> SLruan: Ask in #kubuntu
<SLruan> ??
<li> 3d desk
<SLruan> thank you
<faryshta> bison, do you have an external hard drive or something to create a back up?
<mysteriousdarren> SLruan: slow down and ask nicely. We are more than happy to take time.
<bison> faryshta: there a lots of applications
<SinnerNyx> defworks: it's the setterm commands. I'd like it to run at bootup, but I think that it's unlikely to work unless a user is actually logged in
<Starminn> mysteriousdarren: Eh, he's using KDE anyway so... If he doesn't get an answer then we'll try. :)
<bison> faryshta: and how about my settings
<bison> faryshta: plugins and some tweaking
<SinnerNyx> defswork: it's the setterm commands. I'd like it to run at bootup, but I think that it's unlikely to work unless a user is actually logged in
<mysteriousdarren> Starminn: what do you think? ideas?
<grind> 2nd display wont work properly on one of my login accounts, where should i start looking?
<mysteriousdarren> could be a older driver...
<Axlin> uberfrau: i was having that problem as well. 64 bit ubuntu installation?
<defswork> SinnerNyx, add something to /etc/profile them
<uberfrau> yes Axlin
<defswork> then*
<faryshta> bison, all gone. Let me find if there is a script to save the programs you have installed and reinstall them again.
<bison> faryshta: so you mean to say that i have to re install the whole system?
<zvacet> bison: back up home and etc I think that is enough
<SinnerNyx> defswork: so wait. is rc.local on bootup?
<visionofarun> had to install g++multilib package
<faryshta> bison, if you put /home on a separate folder then settings are restored after reinstalls.
<visionofarun> thanks to apt-cache
<faryshta> bison, that is the only think **I** can think maybe there is another way to fix this.
<defswork> SinnerNyx, rc.local gets called from the normal init.d bootup regime
<ben42> when i log at root from a user terminal and i want to start a graphical app (as root so) is ther something to do ? because i get errors : ...connection->initialization_error == NULL...
<zvacet> bison:  do you have any valuable files if you do back them up too
<ben42> as*
<Axlin> uberfrau: yeah, i don't have an explanation for you, but it has something to do with firefox + the latest 32 bit flash plugin. i fixed it with a FF extension called flash-aid. you can either disable "npviewer tweak for 64b system with 32b plugin" or use have flash-aid download the latest 64 bit flahs preview. it'll also keep it up to date
<Axlin> either solution worked for me
<defswork> SinnerNyx, /etc/profile gets run each time a user logs in (to a shell - not into X)
<bison> faryshta: docs and settings
<uberfrau> so i should just go get t his 'flash-aid'? is it ff4 compatible? :/
<SinnerNyx> defswork: I'm sure you can guess i'm an Ubuntu newb. I'm trying to disable the screen blanking in Ubuntu Server
<Axlin> yes uberfrau
<bison> faryshta: is there an other way to fix it?
<welloong> test
<uberfrau> k, going to try that then, Axlin, brb =)
<zvacet> bison: doc and settings are in home
<Charbel> hi, why i don't have visual effects in system>preferences>appearance !?
<SinnerNyx> defswork: So I have no idea about init.d bootup regimes :S
<uberfrau> update your graphics card drivers, Charbel :D
<blueonyx> hi, i just branched a bzr repo from lp which says i should run ./configure, but there is only a configure.ac, what to do?
<faryshta> bison, I don't know. I can't think on any other way.
<kim0> Hi, for installing on macbookpro7.1 do I need the +mac iso, or normal one ? also 32 or 64 bits ?
<faryshta> bison, try www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs its a very active comunity.
<amd> а где русский канал есть убунты?
<rchavik> hi guys.. in the process of upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 using alternate CD.    now the "Distribution Upgrade" dialogs hung on: "Setting up nvidia-common".  what should i do?
<brubelsabs> I installed mozplugger to view pdfs inside firefox, but /etc/mozpluggerrc is missing, and it does not work, beside dpkg -L mozplugger tells me that it is contained within the mozplugger package..
<DJones> !ru | amd
<ubottu> amd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<brubelsabs> using 10.010
<defswork> SinnerNyx, you need something in global xsession or similar
<uberfrau> blueonyx, are hidden files shown by any chance?
<syockit> a gde russkii kanal est ubunt?
<FuzzyFox0> hey all
<syockit> poshaluista posetitye #ubuntu-ru dlya polutseniya argh I give up reading that
<FuzzyFox0> I am looking for a command to list all printers on the network with their IP addresses
<bison> faryshta: how about fixing the xorg?
<bison> faryshta: or grub loader maybe
<faryshta> bison, ask on reddit, they might help you on finding if xorg is the problem.
<faryshta> bison, does grub start? Can you access your system on shell mode? If those answers are yes then the problem is in xorg.
<uberfrau> err, Axlin, idk how to look at add-ons with ff4 :/
<uberfrau> nvm, found it
<brubelsabs> to my original question: Its a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/766512
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766512 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apparmor prevents the use of mozplugger" [Undecided,New]
<uberfrau> is now a subsection of a search, lame
<AziaBurgi> ok i need help with this grub thing
<crlcan81> ok that was annoying..
<faryshta> bison, can you access grub?
<bison> faryshta: how
<FuzzyFox0> anyone? list all networked printers?
<shcherbak> FuzzyFox0: nast will list lan, but do not distingish printers
<bison> faryshta: what is the command?
<FuzzyFox0> shcherbak: can it distinguish if port 9100 is open?
<shcherbak> FuzzyFox0: Oh, use nmap
<Glowball> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 <-- Is this bug important enough to be fixed in Natty or will it only be fixed in Oneiric? I'm on a laptop with a not so fantastic battery, so it really is keeping me from updating...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed]
<FuzzyFox0> shcherbak: any thing more specific? Im not the most tech user however I can get my head round most things
<faryshta> reboot your computer, after the bios loads push F8 (or one of those)
<faryshta> bison,
<defswork> FuzzyFox0, listing networked printers is usually via network device discovery
<uberfrau> Axlin: i ran the script after downloading it, and it doesn't seem to have solved my problem. You stated that there is a "npviewer tweak for 64b system with 32b plugin" option, but i do not see it...
<faryshta> bison, then you should see a list of boot options.
<defswork> FuzzyFox0, hpnp or lpr printers won't show though
<bison> faryshta: ya, i can see the options
<faryshta> bison, then you must choose the option to load on shell.
<FuzzyFox0> defswork: some show but not all
<Axlin> it's under tweaking options uberfrau
<FuzzyFox0> defswork: most of the printers here use IPP so I need their ips :P
<faryshta> bison, its probably the second option.
<defswork> port scanning to find printers shows that somewhere you aren't managing your network properly
<bison> faryshta: recovery mode?
<Axlin> uberfrau: and if it doesn't work, i know of a couple people including myself that have had success with the 64 bit flash preview
<faryshta> bison, yes, then you must see a ton of commands, after a while will ask you to log in.
<uberfrau> oh i see it now, sorry for overlooking it. what does it do though?
<blueonyx> uberfrau: what do you mean?
<rchavik> hi guys.. in the process of upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 using alternate CD.    now the "Distribution Upgrade" dialogs hung on: "Setting up nvidia-common".  what should i do? help..
<blueonyx> uberfrau: there is nothing special hidden, just .bzrignore and .bzr
<bison> faryshta: i already re configure the graphics
<bison> still no luck
<uberfrau> . = hidden, just making sure you knew that
<uberfrau> =)
<faryshta> Well but we at least now know where is the problem.
<blueonyx> uberfrau: normally i know how to compile, but i'm not into autoconf
<faryshta> bison, I am not knowledged at xorg so I can't help you any further :(
<bison> faryshta: i review the the log and seeo screen something wrong, no n
<uberfrau> blueonyx, idk about your specific issue, sorry buddy :o
<blueonyx> xD
<bison> faryshta: its ok...i understand, im still hoping that solution will be given to me rather than install the system all over again
<celthunder> bison: still having issues?
<blueonyx> .oO(ah running autoconf generates a configure script)
<bison> celthunder: same issues
<faryshta> bison, I seriously recommend reddit for that. Here people seem very unattentive.
<uberfrau> Axlin, disabling that setting fixed it, thank you very much for pointing me to that add-on
<celthunder> bison: did the open source drivers help?
<Ajc1> do we know how quickly a fix will be found for the nVidia issue: addiitonal drivers / the driver is activated but not currently in use ... ?  thx
<Axlin> cool, np uberfrau
<cheater_> hi guys
<bison> celthunder: i cant login
<uberfrau> wait Axlin
<uberfrau> now no sound...
<uberfrau> wtf lol
<cheater_> how do i find out who the maintainer of a specific package is?
<bison> celthunder: black screen
<celthunder> bison: ? i thought you could get to a terminal?
<Axlin> well... that's bad
<bison> celthunder: dunno what to type
<celthunder> bison: i'd start with lsmod find your video drivers and modprobe -r them
<celthunder> bison: i'd then apt-cache search nvidia and find the open source ones and install them
<bison> celthunder: asking for a login in terminal
<celthunder> yeah...so login?
<bison> celthunder: login as root
<bison> celthunder: user@desktop login: ?
<celthunder> bison: ? login as your user and sudo su -
<bison> celthunder: password?
<AziaBurgi> guys I got this error yesterday: http://i51.tinypic.com/2cz8t5g.jpg
<celthunder> bison: if you don't know your own usernames password then you deserve to get screwed over
<uberfrau> err Axlin, i disabled that plugin but youtube still doesn't work...what do
<uberfrau> video runs, audio doesn't
<toggles> AziaBurgi: generally trying to mount wrong partition
<xmaz> AziaBurgi: is your ubuntu ran as a virtual machine?
<AziaBurgi> no
<bison> celthunder: -bash: etc/profile: permission denied
<faryshta> uberfrau, I don't have flash installed I prefer deturl and add ons to download the youtube videos. Maybe you can give it a try.
<chrisbster> bison: Are you new to Linux?
<xmaz> I had this issue, what i did to repair is was, checking the disk.
<AziaBurgi> toggles: any suggestions on fixing that?
<celthunder> bison: ??????? what does that have todo with anything set a .bash_profile if you want it has nothing to do with your X issue
<uberfrau> i just want flash to work, it's too important x.x
<bison> chrisbster: yes sir
<Axlin> uberfrau: you can restore the original version of flash with the flash plugin in software center. first you might want to try the 64 bit plugin if you haven't though, unless that's the one giving you issues
<celthunder> uberfrau: you on 64 bit or 32?
<bison> celthunder: ok...sorry, i already type lsmod
<NET||abuse> hey there folks, i'm using 10.10 on my netbook in gnome, and i can't get keyboard shortcut for tomboy to work, alt+F12 is set in the tomboy preferences, and in ngnome keyboard shortcuts there's no conflicting setting i can find.
<faryshta> uberfrau, not actually :) you won't miss it after a while.
<uberfrau> my computer is 64, and i'm pretty sure i installed 64 as well
<NET||abuse> but it just does nothing.
<Axlin> uberfrau: i have to head to bed though. i'll let others take over. sorry i couldn't get you to a final solution, good luck :)
<celthunder> bison: find your video modules and modprobe -r them
<Furai`> Hello.
<uberfrau> Axlin, is okay as long as i get sound back -_-
<celthunder> uberfrau: make a 32 bit chroot if 64 bit flash fails (which it does) and install it in that
<ben42> i installed xchat on ubuntu 11.4 with unity but now i can't get it back from the dock because it goes in the inexisting system tray
<chrisbster> bison: sudo is what we use to change the system in any way. It stands for super user. Usually, it has the same password as your user account.
<celthunder> uberfrau: then you get your 64 bit system with the 32 bit flash
<uberfrau> celthunder: i have no idea how to do that ._.
<Arney> This bloody <blue message envolope> is stuck in my status bar. Empathy caused it, but it won't remove it even when I click on it.
<cretsiah> is there an anti-virus i can install in ubuntu10.10 to examine windows hd's?
<astropirate> Anyone have any luck with setting up gnome-shell with Natty? I can't stand Unity
<kevinyoung> hi all
<bison> chrisbster: ok copy that. tnx
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> hi
<bp0> uberfrau, there is a firefox extension called flash-aid that will install the best possible flash setup and clean up a little
<bp0> uberfrau, thats what you should use
<dvbuser> Question: why does different versions of Ubuntu supply different versions of Unison in synaptic package manager?
<uberfrau> bp0, that's what i installed, it killed my sound
<bp0> uberfrau, it killed your sound in flash?
<uberfrau> yes
<uberfrau> youtube :/
<bison> chrisbster: agpgart
<faryshta> uberfrau, it killed your entire system sound or the flash sound?
<bp0> uberfrau, what version of flash did it install? (about:plugins)
<rchavik> upgrade 10.10 to 11.04, process hung. now i killed the nvidia-detector process, upgrade continues, and now stuck when creating grub.cfg.   please help
<Starminn> cretsiah: Avast! and ClamAV are popular choices.
<uberfrau> bp0:    Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
<Starminn> cretsiah: Avast! is also nice on Windows, so if you have a dual-boot you could always use the same on both. ;)
<bison> how to use modprobe
<celthunder> bp0: and flash-aid is better than finding the one that works yourself how?
<jgould> How do you install{ a kernel on a partiton without booting on that partition?
<celthunder> bp0: j/w....i generally view stuff like that....badly
<celthunder> bison: modprobe -r <module>
<kevinyoung> on ubuntu use what to replace the photoshop to make photo
<cretsiah> ty Starminn
<kevinyoung> please?
<elky> kevinyoung, gimp
<jgould> kevinyoung: Gimp
<kevinyoung> o
<bp0> celthunder, its magic and i've had only good results
<celthunder> jgould: can just compile it there, or chroot to it
<alphamale> how can i install ubuntu on a usb from puppy linux
<kevinyoung> think you
<alphamale> i have the iso and a usb partition
<Starminn> cretsiah: You're welcome. By the way, most people with Linux for a while use ClamAV. I used Avast! but it stopped working on me, so ClamAV is the "cool kid" in Linux world. Try both though and see what suits you.
<alexUnder> is there anyway to create a custom command (word) to run a specific executable in a location? example "sudo program" to run "~/myapps/Cool/program" ??? is this what softlinking is? :/
<kevinyoung> gimp is same to photoshop
<Starminn> alexUnder: Or making an alias?
<celthunder> alphamale: dd -o <iso> <usb> that'll put the iso on your usb drive so you can install from it
<jgould> I have .debs for the new kernel.  I've been bitten by the bug that affects the i915 chipset
<alexUnder> Starminn:  how? :/
<alphamale> ?
<chrisbster> I have a challenge for the collective wisdom of the group. I have a machine I want to dual boot with. It's a 2 TB HD. I've done dual boots before, and never run into issues, but this is different for me. I try the install or Live of Ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04 and it won't show my partitions, it just shows free space. I tried GParted and nothing. I can mount the NTFS partition and can read/write files just fine, but nothing. I was hoping the gur
<chrisbster> u's might have some suggestions. :-0
<bp0> uberfrau, thats the version i've got and no sound probles, I'm on maverick (10.10) Firefox 4, amd64
<alexUnder> Starminn @ im not sure what i need for this >_<
<uberfrau> faryshta: it disabled my headphones...
<alphamale> i can copy the iso onto the usb no problem
<Starminn> alexUnder: I've never messed with them. Just throwing out some suggestions to help with your search while you wait for somebody who can answer you properly.
<alphamale> but how do i install
<AziaBurgi> does anyone have any suggestions on how to proceed? i have booted from a live cd
<cretsiah> might try clamav first.... system was working fine ..... now its slow from the bootup bios screen :/
<faryshta> How safe it is to install my root folder / on a SD card?
<uberfrau> god damn it -_-
<brubelsabs> posted workaround which at least solved the issue on my box: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/766512
<celthunder> chrisbster: do they show up in fdisk?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 766512 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apparmor prevents the use of mozplugger" [Undecided,New]
<celthunder> faryshta: not very...
<alexUnder> Starminn @ okie, thnx. im gonna g00gle it =)
<chrisbster> celthunder: yup
<uberfrau> how the hell did installing flash-aid disable my headphones???!?
<Starminn> alexUnder: Best of luck to you.
<faryshta> uberfrau, then the problem isn't in flash, its in your system settings.
<celthunder> chrisbster: so use that to partition instead of the crap default partitioner?
<celthunder> chrisbster: then mount your drives and skip that step
<uberfrau> oh? where then? it resulted *from* running the flash-aid script ;/
<alphamale> sorry i am not getting it celthunder
<astropirate> Anyone have any luck with setting up gnome-shell with Natty? I can't stand Unity
<cretsiah> ubuntu10.10 doesnt seem to like big file transfers + xchat + software center all at the same time with only 2gig ram :(
<bp0> uberfrau, restart pulse, or log in and out, maybe
<bison> celthunder: i can't dot it, maybe i'll just re install the whole system :(
<bp0> er, out and in
<uberfrau> idk how to restart pulse :/
<celthunder> bison: ? how's that goign to help
<chrisbster> celthunder: huh...yeah...it makes more since to do it that way. i've been trying to f*ck with the GUIs, but yeah... Duh...
<jgould> can I unpack the  .debs and manually copy the files to where they go on teh boot partition
<uberfrau> oh wait
<uberfrau> i think i fixed it
<uberfrau> went into pavucontrol and toggled on headphones
<pippopippo> hy, how to set the preserve parameter (-p of copy) in nautilus
<uberfrau> why did it toggle it off to begin with, though? :(
<bison> celthunder: i can't understand some of your terms
<celthunder> jgould: you can set --prefix to somewhere other than root would probably be better
<shcherbak> jgould: Rather not.
<bison> celthunder: like module?
<bison> celthunder: i already type lsmod, there are list
<chrisbster> bison: I wasn't here for a description of your error, what's going on?
<celthunder> bison: yeah those are your loaded kernel modules
<rchavik> *sigh*, this is going to destroy my install
<celthunder> chrisbster: he's got X issues i told him to use the open source drivers
<jgould> There has to be an easier way to install a kernel on a machine that wont' boot using the generic kernel....
<chrisbster> celthunder: ah. Gotcha.
<uberfrau> thanks for the help, fixed my problem
<celthunder> chrisbster: and he can't apparently find the nvidia proprietary drivers to get rid of first...meh if he reinstalls hes just gonna end up in the same place
<uberfrau> though i dislike solving one problem and then having to solve another to have the same functionality as before
<alphamale> can i just make a new menu entry in my grub file?
<bison> celthunder: :(
<tripelb> I want to copy a dvd to my hard drive. How do I do that?
<chrisbster> celthunder: Where have we been looking for the drivers?
<celthunder> chrisbster: lsmod lol
<tripelb> I want to return the original and still be able to play it.
<Starminn> tripelb: Open the DVD and drag-and-drop all the files ot where you want.
<celthunder> chrisbster: where else would you look
<Starminn> tripelb: Oh..
<celthunder> chrisbster: lsmod modprobe -r them and modprobe up the right ones
<celthunder> chrisbster: unless you have a better way
<Starminn> tripelb: We can't discuss that. :(
<bison> celthunder: after typing lsmod
<bison> celthunder: there ist
<bison> celthunder: there are list
<chrisbster> celthunder: I was thinking about finding them file structure wise and wiping out the NVIDIA files, but you're correct, lsmod seems like the way to go, since that wouldn't change the dependency files.
<celthunder> tripelb: vobcopy poweriso or cdrkit
<bison> celthunder: i can see agpgart
<celthunder> bison: pastebin the list
<cretsiah> tripelb thats considered illegal in most countries
<bison> celthunder: how? im on the terminal console (alt+F1)
<celthunder> chrisbster: it also saves from having to reinstall the proprietary ones if they aren't the issue
<amr_> hi
<chrisbster> celthunder: couldn't we just do, sudo apt-get --purge remove
<amr_> im a newbie
<amr_> :D
<gabryatfendor> hi, looking for help with the new ubuntu release
<gabryatfendor> i installed it yesterday, but it's very slow and choppy
<cretsiah> does any1 know how some1 can hack a browser to create a chat?? it happened to me yesterday now my system is clapped out
<celthunder> bison: wgetpaste or curlpaste (you may have to install them with apt-get install)
<ikonia> celthunder: that is offtopic here
<celthunder> chrisbster: i don't want him to uninstall them though just unload them
<ikonia> celthunder: sorry - not you
<ikonia> cretsiah: that is offtopic here
<van7hu> hello, is there a way improving the speed of hibernate?
<faryshta> celthunder, I doubt he can paste bin something from shell.
<Starminn> faryshta: I was thinking the same, haha.
<celthunder> faryshta: it's like 530 am and i'm on like no sleep again...give me a break
<celthunder> :)
<chrisbster> van7hu: Only if you're willing to work on conditionally throwing out some info
<shcherbak> cretsiah: what site (in /msg)
<chrisbster> van7hu: Hibernate literally takes everything in active memory and writes it out to the HD.
<shcherbak> cretsiah: Oh, and what browser?
<Feyisayo> I'm dual-booting windows and Natty. But when I try to boot to Natty my display is messed up and I see coloured lines and I can't go further. Can anyone help?
<faryshta> celthunder, I just found that funny not trying to be offensive at all.
<van7hu> chrisbster: windows seven is more faster, I just wonders about ubuntu
<chrisbster> van7hu: The information in Ubuntu utilizes meory differently
<chrisbster> memory*
<bison> celthunder: sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: permission denied
<robin0800> Feyisayo, try to log out and choose classic you may have to reboot
<chrisbster> van7hu: What I mean is, Ubuntu usually loads more stuff into memory for us to speed up system response time
<celthunder> bison: ?  sudo su - type in your user passwrod then type passwd set a root password and then type apt-get install one of the two packages
<van7hu> chrisbster: I see, thanks
<celthunder> van7hu: chrisbster you can increase hibernate speed...depending on other factors though
 * jgould finds a wall and beats his head into it
<celthunder> van7hu: chrisbster you can suspend to ram instead of hdd for instance...
<Rehan> I'm trying to copy an image of my ubuntu install to my USB flash drive. How can I make it so that there's a GRUB install on the usb flash drive too after I use dd to copy it over? Thank you very much.
<faryshta> van7hu, W7 is a cheater on booting matters. It loads the graphic enviroments first.
<chrisbster> van7hu: Correct, you could go and find/code something that will conditionally not save certain things in memory and that should speed up response time
<chrisbster> celthunder: Can you? I always thought that DDR3 lost information when it lost power.
<whatisthat> Is there a way to keep things like a clock screenlet above the Video window even in fullscreen mode?
<celthunder> chrisbster: it does
<MohammadAG> Is there a way to reinstall all gnome-applets that I should have in Ubuntu classic? I had to delete them all from config and I only have the app launcher left
<celthunder> chrisbster: van7hu you combine suspend to disk with suspend to ram....
<celthunder> chrisbster: van7hu that way it goes fast and if you lose power completely it's ok
<chrisbster> celthunder: But isn't that like sleeping, but hibernating at the same time?
<celthunder> chrisbster: something like that...benefits of both
<Feyisayo> robin0800, I can't log in because of the messed up display
<whatisthat>  Is there a way to keep things like a clock screenlet above the Video window even in fullscreen mode?
<chrisbster> celthunder: I'm honestly not following how that could go faster when we have to do more file operations. it's also late, and I'm kinda slow
<Tiktalik> yay! the chat's dead
<celthunder> chrisbster: is he trying to increase hibernate shutdown or power up
<chrisbster> celthunder: Speed up shutdown
<celthunder> bison: still there?
<sachin> anyone knows how to add thunderbird to me menu of ubuntu
<Rehan> I'm trying to copy an image of my ubuntu install to my USB flash drive. How can I make it so that there's a GRUB install on the usb flash drive too after I use dd to copy it over? Thank you very much.
<celthunder> chrisbster: nvm then lol i misread the first line
<celthunder> chrisbster: what i said would increase startup (or did for me) by a lot
<chrisbster> celthunder: You are correct though, it should exponentially increase star-up
<chrisbster> celthunder: I was just like...what?
<sachin> anyone knows how to add thunderbird to me menu of ubuntu
<faryshta> sachin, if you installed thunderbird then you should be able to see it on the menu on the "network" submenu.
<whatisthat> sachin, ALT+F2  alacarte press enter
<Starminn> sachin: Which Ubuntu version?
<celthunder> chrisbster: bison uhm where we at with the pastebin
<sachin> what it would alt+f2 and next command will do
<sachin> ?
<NEWSKY> hi every body
<sachin> 11.04
<chrisbster> celthunder: haven't heard from bison in a while...?
<astropirate> Anyone have any luck with setting up gnome-shell with Natty? I can't stand Unity
<Starminn> sachin: This works in 10.04 and 10.10. Not sure about 11.04. https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/06/01/email-notification-add-mozilla-thunderbird-to-the-indicator-applet-in-ubuntus-system-tray/
<Starminn> !gnome3 | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<chrisbster> sachin: Alt-F2 is a run command, similar to Windows Key+R
<chrisbster> sachin: alacarte manages the Main Menu
<sachin> k
<bison> i can't do it
<chrisbster> sachin: i promise no one's trying to break you're install
<sachin> thanks starminn and chrisbster a lot
<Somelauw> Hi, what is the gnome program called that handles wallpaper by default?
<sachin> long live ubuntu philosphy
<celthunder> chrisbster: what's the default suspend method? uswusp? perhaps compcache mixed with that?
<bison> i have no name!@user-desktop:~$
<faryshta> sachin, hail! I mean you are welcome.
<gaurav_help> how to create dns database in  ubuntu
<Blou_Aap> how can I remove a panel, see I got dual screen setup and only want one panel
<sachin> k
<chrisbster> bison: Am i correct in assuming you are using a different computer for IRC than for the fix?
<celthunder> chrisbster: van7hu ever try using compcache with uswusp...that'd suspend pretty fast?
<bison> chrsbster: yes sir
<celthunder> bison: what can't you do
<Blackflowers> Hi, I am looking for user input, I have been using fedora linux the last couple of days and have had nothing but lock-ups have to manually go out and reset the computer and nobody seems to be able to help me, I am curious is ubuntu support more reliable? I've got a computer that I have been trying to get setup for weeks now. Althought it does have some additional hardware which may not be supported by linux.
<Starminn> Blou_Aap: Right-click, remove panel..
<celthunder> Blackflowers: what's the problem
<Blou_Aap> Starminn, 11.04
<celthunder> Blackflowers: other than a generic description of "lock up"
<Starminn> Blou_Aap: Oh..
<bison> chrisbster: im using a dffrnt pc
<Ameoba> is there someone online that can help me with troubleshooting a new install of ubuntu 11.04 and graphics performance?
<celthunder> bison: chrisbster which part didn't work?
<bison> i have no name!@bison-desktop:~$
<Blackflowers> It freezes up, typically under wine that I noticed but then it froze up under gkrellm, a friend said that it could be video related.
<Somelauw> How do I activate the gnome wallpaper if it shows the default one? What is the command gnome used to set wallpaper?
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: What was installed on the box before Linux?
<whatisthat> what abut me ???
<whatisthat>  Is there a way to keep things like a clock screenlet above the Video window even in fullscreen mode?
<Blackflowers> Windows 7
<ali_> how do i tell ubuntu to look in a cd for drivers and not internet?
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: Did it lock up in Win 7/
<celthunder> whatisthat: that depends on your window manager
<bison> chrisbster: have no name!@bison-desktop:~$
<Feyisayo> Can anyone help? I can't log in to Natty because the screen is messed up with coloured lines
<Blackflowers> no, its got a 2+ week uptime going right now.
<whatisthat> celthunder, I am using XFCE
<celthunder> bison: ?
<celthunder> Feyisayo: nvidia?
<bison> celthunder: i have no name!@user-desktop:~$
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: So it doesn't sound like a HardWare issue
<celthunder> bison: whoami
<celthunder> bison: type that it'll tell you your username
<madness_> a
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: It sounds like a driver issue
<bison> celthunder: what should i type to get the package
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: Maybe a video card?
<whatisthat> celthunder, I am using XFCE
<celthunder> bison: apt-cache search pastebin..and pick one
<Blackflowers> I haven't been able to get any support so I've spent the last day reading up on Ubuntu/Kubuntu. Basically this computer sits in another room, I VNC into it. I use it for storage mainly.
<celthunder> whatisthat: idk if you can do that in xfce...i know i can in my wm
<Blackflowers> chrisbster : It had onboard video ati 4200 hd
<whatisthat> celthunder, which WM are you using?
<celthunder> Feyisayo: what's your video hardware
<celthunder> whatisthat: Xmonad
<bison> celthunder: when i type to get the package (unable to read /etc/apt.cnfg.d/ - directory exist permission denied)
<Feyisayo> celthunder: No ATI Radoen generic PnP
<shcherbak> Blackflowers: Do you need video for vnc server?
<celthunder> Feyisayo: ok do they have 3d support with the open source drivers
<json> What is the command to change the permissions (owner, group and execute as program) of a file from 'root' to my account ?
<Somelauw> Hi, my default wallpaper is shown instead of the one I provided. Is there a way to activate the wallpaper that I provided myself. It should be somewhere in the settings.
<celthunder> shcherbak: you shouldn't
<bison> celthunder: when i type apt-cache  (unable to read /etc/apt.cnfg.d/ - directory exist permission denied)
<celthunder> json: chown and chmod
<Blackflowers> shcherbak its not really a nessecity but i figure it would be nice to have.
<dandre> hello
<json> celthunder, just chown and chmod ? Nothing else ?
<dandre> is sshpass package broken in 11.04?
<celthunder> bison: ? apt-get install pastebinit
<Blackflowers> when it comes to linux I am and have always been a noob.
<celthunder> bison: type that
<html_inprogress> Ameoba,  everyone is  having a problem,,,with that ,and if you are going to use as a work computer then go  back to gmone/10.04 /10.10
<whatisthat> celthunder, Is Xmonad  in the repos ?
<celthunder> json: what else do you need? chown can change group and owner chmod changes execute read and writability of the group user and other
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: Next time you lock up, see if you can punch  ctrl-alt-shift F2
<celthunder> whatisthat: yes
<Blackflowers> Ok
<bison> celthunder: i typed "apt-get install pastebin"
<celthunder> bison: you forgot the it at the end
<celthunder> it's pastebinit
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: If that works, it means X (The graphics rendering program) is frozen, but your hardware is fine
<json> celthunder, Yes, but no other args ? As in just, $ chown <file> will do it for me ?
<celthunder> whatisthat: get xmonad-contrib and xmobar too...you'll want them
<Feyisayo> celthunder, video hardware? What's that?
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: To back back to your frozen screen, press CTRL-ALT-F7
<Ameoba> html_inprogress: ok if it's a common problem I'll keep an eye on the forums and wait for an update then
<celthunder> json: chown <user>:<group> <file> <file2>
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: The command I gave you will get you to a terminal
<bison> celthunder: i typed "apt-get install pastebinit"
<celthunder> bison: and?
<syockit> Me wants to know how to properly set firefox's dpi settings
<bison> celthunder:  (unable to read /etc/apt.cnfg.d/ - directory exist permission denied)
<chrisbster> bison: put 'sudo' in front of that command
<whatisthat> celthunder, okay
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: if that works, all hope is not lost
<json> celthunder, Thanks ! And to execute the file as program, giving read/write privileges as well  ?
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: come back here, and we can probably sort you out, just tell them you have an issue with X locking up
<bison> celthunder: (sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers" permission denied)
<celthunder> json: chmod <user><group><other> <file> <file2>  777 is everyone can do everything
<json> celthunder, Thank you !
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: If it doesn't, it means you either have an issue with memory or your HD that windows isn't noticing yet
<celthunder> json: to set on a directory add a -R after chmod so chmod -R 777 / means everyone can do anything on any file (don't do that...it's suicidal)
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: I don't want to dig around yet until we figure out which one it is
<Rehan> I'm trying to copy an image of my ubuntu install to my USB flash drive. How can I make it so that there's a GRUB install on the usb flash drive too after I use dd to copy it over? Thank you very much.
<celthunder> bison: you don't have sudo access?
<json> celthunder, Yup, I needed that, too ! It's only me... !
<bison> celthunder: something like that
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder oh oh
<celthunder> json: the -R works on both commands btw
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder have him change his user
<ace__> is anyone else experience really really slow wireless internet in 11.04?
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder What does whoami return?
<Blackflowers> chrisbster well Fedora wasn't my choice I let someone talk me into it and they promised they would help and now I just want to choke them, Ubuntu was my original but like always I let someone convince me what to run.
<json> celthunder, Is there a book where you get your info from ? I mean, besides, the man pages... ?
<shcherbak> bison: please paste output of: groups <yourusername>
<celthunder> bison: chrisbster idk i told him run that he didn't give back output
<Feyisayo> celthunder, do you mean my driver details?
<celthunder> json: man pages and common command knowledge
<celthunder> Feyisayo: yes
<__shai> hello :) is there a way to create a partition via command line without user interaction?
<lenovo> ryyjsj
<Starminn> json: Google around for Bash lessons/guides
<chrisbster> Blackflowers: I really am sorry BlackFlowers, I prefer Ubuntu build to the Fedora one anyways
<bison> whoami: cannot find name for user
<shcherbak> !abs > json
<ubottu> json, please see my private message
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder He's nobody right now
<tmag> Hi, I'm trying to resize a raid1 partition with mdadm (I am using a live cd for this), but when I do "mdadm -- grow /dev/md0 --size=max", the size is set to 500G, but both disks have a capacity of 1000G. Am I forgetting something here?
<lenovo> hello everybody.......i am come from china ....
<wn1zid> is there a bounce feature in evolution ?
<json> celthunder, man pages, then for me !
<ace__> hey lenovo
<celthunder> bison: chrisbster lol no wonder he can't do anything LOL bison logout (type exit) and login as your user
<celthunder> json: they're there for a reason :)
<bison> :)
<json> Starminn, Yes, shcherbak just pointed one to me.. !
<celthunder> json: theres some bash guides as someone just suggested that might help if you're lazy
<celthunder> __shai: yeah there is
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder Now we can make some progress
<Feyisayo> celthunder, how do I use the open source drivers?
<json> shcherbak, Thanks ! I'll look it up... Who know ? I'll come back later and help you !!
<bison> when i type my username and password - it shows that i have no name :)
<adam__> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with compiz. Anyone who can help?
<mar_je> i can help :D
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder Type whoami again
<celthunder> Feyisayo: ? if you're using catalyst no wonder it's broken those havn't been updated since like 2004
<mar_je> what a problem? :D
<chrisbster> same output?
<adam__> I'm using an nvidia card with the proprietary drivers installed and when I drag windows it stutters a lot.
<bison> cannot find name
<Blackflowers> I'm new to all of this linux and I have a decent machine built for it. I have planned on doing a Ubuntu install I want to keep it simple. It feels like I've been dropped on my head with Fedora.
<celthunder> Feyisayo: find them in apt then install modprobe -r the existing ones and modprobe up the right ones
<adam__> It happens in both Unity and Classic, so I assume it's a compiz issue.
<json> celthunder, yes, thank you, thank you !
<mar_je> hmm
<mar_je> so
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder OK, we are going to (dare i say it) log you in as root
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder I promised myself I would never do this...
<mar_je> what happening when you enable soft-windows?
<celthunder> chrisbster: i told him to sudo su - and set a root pw and just use that for now a while ago...
<mar_je> (sory for bad lang. ;>)
<celthunder> chrisbster: why not? i ALWAYS have at least 3 root terminals open...and a few user terminals too but...they're needed
<adam__> It's okay. Where is the soft window option?
<wn1zid> Blackflowers-   many people like showing off to new comers, with that ill leave it up to you, ubuntu has the best help community.
<__shai> celthunder: can I create an xfs partition using parted?
<mar_je> go to ccsm
<mar_je> and... in effects group
<bison> ok what is the command to login as a root
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder bison, logout and login with the name 'root' and the password as your user password
<Blackflowers> wn1zid so far i've gotten more help here since i've joined the channel than in the past 4 days of asking around everywhere else.
<Blackflowers> I almost had the machine pulled apart and was looking to see if the mainboard was bad.
<celthunder> chrisbster: ? his root password is his user password? that's just dumb
<wn1zid> well, i would wipe the drive and put ubuntu in its place and be done with it.
<mar_je> you should have option (with icon like a curved window) ;d
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder that's what I was guessing
<ali_> how do i install sta drivers?
<Blackflowers> Sounds like the best plan.
<adam__> Fading Windows or Wobbly Windows?
<mar_je> wobbly
<adam__> Fading is checked, Wobbly is not.
<AceKing> I'm trying to disable "Recent Documents" If I use this command, sudo apt-get remove zeitgeist will it interfere with anything else?
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder since he doesn't have extensive knowledge of a Unix environment, I was assuming he was using the defaults
<mar_je> and what happening now?
<bison> login incorrect
<adam__> I'm currently in the no effects desktop right now. I'll relog into compiz.
<Feyisayo> celthunder, ok I try that. But right now. I can't log in because of the messed up display. Any ideas as to a work around?
<celthunder> Feyisayo: ctrl alt f1
<adam__> Okay, now I'm in the compiz login. :)
<mar_je> okay
<milen8204> I did something and now I have no up-lets , who to review thous back ?
<mar_je> so try that option D:
<Blackflowers> Should i install 11.04 or a earlier version, this machine has 8gb ram and if i remember 32bit has PAE which works fine right?
<adam__> The windows wobble, but it's still stuttering.
<celthunder> Blackflowers: up to you...
<karthick87> I am unable to login, can any one help pls ?
<ali_> how do i enable networking?
<bison> i login as root then my password would be my user password
<mar_je> what is your hardware spec?
<celthunder> wn1zid: how is installing ubuntu going to help Blackflowers if it's a driver problem he should be asble to fix it in fedora or any other distro as well as ubuntu
<bison> login incorrect
<vibhav> I am having a problem , anybody willing to help?
<adam__> I'm running a tri-core Phenom 8650, 6gb DDR2, nvidia GTX 260, and 11.04
<mar_je> hm
<adam__> I'm using the proprietary drivers as well.
<ali_> can i reinstall ubuntu over itself?
<mar_je> it should be enought to run
<milen8204> anyone knows how to showup my panels
<mar_je> yes, you can ;)
<syockit> bison, usually root is disabled. Did you setup root by yourself?
<celthunder> bison: chrisbster ok boot to grub edit the kernel line and add a 1 at the end.  when done booting you'll be at a root terminal type passwd set a password then tytpe telinit 3 to boot the rest of the way into a terminal
<mar_je> there is an option in installer
<wn1zid> celthunder-  i entered with Blackflowers  commented on not getting help anywhere for fedora, and this being a ubuntu help only and her being new, i thought best for her to start fresh.
<CaneToad> I'm finding an odd change in behaviour after some updates... if I press the CTRL key, when I release it I get circular animated rings appearing where the mouse pointer is, and also I cannot hold down control and select additional files in a file selection dialog...it lets me use shift but not CTRL... any ideas?
<mar_je> "Install over"/"Reinstall"
<mar_je> sth like this
<Blackflowers> amd x6 1090t black edition, 8gb ddr-1333, onboard ati 4200. and 8x2tb drives. 1x 1tb drive (boot)
<vibhav> I am having a problem , anybody willing to help?
<M|l> whois M|l
<celthunder> Blackflowers: use the 64 bit....why use 32 when 64 is supported
<M|l> sorry
<M|l> :)
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder We might have to talk him through that
<milen8204> Please helmee guys
<rodemire> Multiple monitors in Unity: How can i get the launcher to appear on both monitors?
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder But I need to get some sleep. You need some more help on here celthunder. I'll try and come back a different time
<celthunder> vibhav: what was your issue didn't se it sorry
<chrisbster> bison: celthunder Night!
<Blackflowers> Okay. I was under the impression that their wasn't much for x64 support. Time to get some coffee in me and get this started. :)
<Feyisayo> celthunder, at what point do I press that?
<celthunder> Feyisayo: when your screen is fubared
<celthunder> Feyisayo: though sooner probably will still work
<vibhav> <celthunder> I cant access gnome 3 from gnome 3
<celthunder> ?
<adam__> So, is anyone else having any window stuttering issues in Unity/Compiz?
<vibhav> <celthunder> I cant access ubuntu one from gnome 3
<celthunder> vibhav: uhm can't help you sorry...don't use ubuntuone
<milen8204> Please help me. I do not my panels How to restore them ?
<shcherbak> vibhav: I think, I saw Ubuntu One in one of Gnome3 todo lists ;)
<robin0800> vibhav, I have tearing in unity 3d when it does actually run
<zvacet> milen8204: using gnome?
<robin0800> vibhav, gnome3 breaks unity
<zvacet> !panel
<milen8204> zvacet, yes i have gnome terminal
<ali_> no network devices available?
<shcherbak> !resetpanel | milen8204
<ubottu> milen8204: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<celthunder> ali_: ifconfig -a
<celthunder> ali_: anything listed?
<milen8204> shcherbak, thanks
<zvacet> milen8204:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ali_> celthunder: no only exclamation mark over wireless icon
<milen8204> zvacet, it worked :D thanks a lot
<celthunder> ali_: did you type ifconfig -a you shouldh ave at LEAST the lo devic
<zvacet> milen8204: glad I can help  :)
<milen8204> thanks all D
<ali_> celthunder: lo device is loopback
<shcherbak> ali_: see if: jockey-gtk will tell you of any wifi drivers
<celthunder> ali_: yeah i know lol when you said no results i was just ??? if you had screwed up your /etc/hosts anyway....uhm does it see your hardware?
<adam__> Okay, I've done a fair amount of work trying to find any solution to this, but I cannot. Does anyone in here know why my windows are stuttering when moving them under Compiz?
<ali_> celthunder: yes i see both wired and wireless cards
<adam__> My machine is more than enough to run it, and I'm using an nvidia gtx 260 with the proprietary drivers. I am kinda lost at this point.
<mlankhorst> did you enable too many fancy effects?
<celthunder> ali_: ok but they don't show up in ifconfig? do you have the kernel modules for them loaded
<tmag> Hi, I'm trying to resize a raid1 partition with mdadm (I am using a live cd for this), but when I do "mdadm -- grow /dev/md0 --size=max", the size is set to 500G, but both disks have a capacity of 1000G. Did I forget something?
<rodemire> Hi there, anyone know how to configure an Nvidia graphics card to display the Unity Launcher on multiple displays?
<adam__> mlankhorst: I enabled nothing manually, it's only what comes default on Natty.
<ali_> celthunder: don't know which ones i need
<Chepoll> I have tried to change my keyboard layout using dpkg, from turkish Q to USA Q, I rebooted and now my computer has no internet connection ( it is wired connection and I didn't have to input anything to connect, before) and my window manage (stumpwm) does not even detect my keyboard or my mouse. Help me please
<celthunder> ali_: what's your hardware?
<ali_> broadcom bcm4401 and bcm4318 wireless
<ali_> celthunder: broadcom bcm4401 and bcm4318 wireless
<celthunder> ali_: you'll need b43 driver and fwcutter or something like that
<celthunder> ali_: try installing those 2 and seeing if that works
<celthunder> Chepoll: ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <netmask> && route add default gw <yourgateway>
<The_Phoenix> Hi guys, am trying to install RALink Wifi USB adapter on Ubuntu 10.04.
<ali_> celthunder: synaptic wanyts to connect to internet and download but i only have the install cd.how do i tell it to look in cd instead?
<celthunder> Chepoll: do you have hotplugging disabled?
<robin0800> Chepoll, doubt if the two are related
<The_Phoenix> insmod for RT3070 ko file fails with invalid symbol.
<The_Phoenix> (as well as modprobe)
<defswork> banshee sucessfully kills my pc when playing - cpu maxed out etc..
<The_Phoenix> the network manager shows that it established a successful wifi connection but am not able to browse. RT2870 drivers load fine.
<celthunder> ali_: add the cd to your sources.list
<zvacet> ali_: synaptic>repositories>check cd drive as repo reload and try again
<Chepoll> robin0800: Well the two came together, out of nowhere
<Chepoll> celthunder: how can I check whether hotplugging is enabled or not?
<celthunder> Chepoll: check your xorg.conf
<celthunder> Chepoll: also do you have evdev installed
<AceKing> does anyone know how to disable "Recent Documents" in 11.04?
<Chepoll> celthunder: whereis evdev works
<BKTech86> my ubuntu splash screen is messed up at bootup (pixellated, flickers), but it doesn't happen when i boot with livecd, how can I fix this?
<sine_> hi guys im having an issue with ubuntu. whenever i boot into it the internet connection slows right down almost to nothing. i thought it was an isp problem but when i boot into windows like now there is no issue
<The_Phoenix> what are floodbot1, 2 , 3? :/
<ali_> sherback: nothin found
<Chepoll> celthunder: my xorg.conf is very plain, there is nothing in it, and there was nothing in it too
<stephan_> Hey I got a problem with untiy, I miss my clock applet in the panel. I don't know if I deleted it or what i have done. So someone know how to restore it?
<Chepoll> celthunder: only a few definitions and that's all
<angelete2> hi
<gboers> Hello
<angelete2> i'm trying to mount a samba share using sudo mount -t cifs -o username=user //host/share /mnt/mountpoint
<angelete2> but it gives me an error
<The_Phoenix> anybody willing to help me with the drivers? :(
<gboers> @angelete2 what kind of error does it return?
<sara2010> any one there
<The_Phoenix> sara2010: a lot of people are here.
<angelete2> gboers: give me 10 minutes to try again
<g[r]eek> Hello. We've made a habit of only using LTS ubuntu server releases. But over the last 5 years, we haven't really leverage LTS in any way directly. Is there any risk to just going straight to 11.04? Or do I benefit by using LTS 10.04 in some way that I don't know about? Thanks.
<Seven_Six_Two> uh oh. I'm going to have to install 11.04 in order to participate... Is gnome in 11.04 similar enough to 10.10?
<gboers> gnome itself is
<sara2010> The_Phoenix .. i m uning ubuntu 10.10
<Feyisayo> celthunder, thanks so much. I'll try your advice ASAP. Thanks
<gboers> but the standard interface is unity in 11.04
<sara2010> and i  working on openoffice calc
<gboers> Infact I'm running ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 3 =D
<Seven_Six_Two> gboers, so no huge surprises?
<sara2010> i m entring 3+  but + not comeing with 3
<gboers> well I did not like unity as much as I do gnome 3 but nope everything worked out of the box
<The_Phoenix> Am trying to install RT3072/RT3070/RT30xx RALink USB wifi adapter on 10.04. I can't modprobe/insmod the relevant driver. Says invalid symbol.
<sara2010> what should i do
<magum> hi @all
<rchavik> whew.. just had a real bad scare upgrading to 11.04.
<shcherbak> Seven_Six_Two: Ten_ten is easier to remember.
<Chepoll> celthunder: evdev exists and I don't have hotplugging.
<Seven_Six_Two> gboers, no I tried unity on 10.04. not for me
<gboers> #rchavik what's the problem
<magum> could somebody please tell me how I can close my gnome session and go to the login screen from the console?
<Roger_Bonjabee> hello :D
<magum> I am stuck in a gnome session without title or side bar...
<rchavik> gboers, upgrade hung mid-way... had to kill processes to continue.. upon restart udev cannot find my disks
<Chepoll> magum: press ctrl alt F1
<celthunder> magum: ctrl alt f1 ps and kill the x session
<magum> killing the x session... that is an idea
<magum> I'll try it!
<Hitek> hi
<Hitek> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shcherbak> magum: sudo service gdm restart
<Chepoll> yeah, then log out from there using exit and whatnot
<Seven_Six_Two> shcherbak, well it may take a while. but in, ah, about 1,400 releases from now, I'm going to have the awesomest nick
<Roger_Bonjabee> my nic is a prety good one
<BKTech86> hi, how can i fix the resolution of my splash screen at bootup?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm sure by then .04-.10 will get old, and they'll switch to the more humane .2-.42 series
<g[r]eek> *bump* Hello. We've made a habit of only using LTS ubuntu server releases. But over the last 5 years, we haven't really leverage LTS in any way directly. Is there any risk to just going straight to 11.04? Or do I benefit by using LTS 10.04 in some way that I don't know about? Thanks.
<The_Phoenix> sara2010: Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient. Which + key did you use?
<th^^> g[r]eek: when it comes to servers, they should "just run and work, and change as little as possible", LTS is for this ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> g[r]eek, the newer it is, the more likely it is that there are still bugs. If you *need* it to work, use LTS if you can.
<geet> anybody linux expert here?
<Seven_Six_Two> geet, aren't we all?  ;)
<jatt> what?
<g[r]eek> ok thanks
<zvacet> geet:  none
<AceKing> does anyone know how to disable "Recent Documents" in 11.04?
<Roger_Bonjabee> they should make this chat change colours between people its hard to see who is writing what
<Hitek> can i install level one wua-0614 (usb) wifi?
<jrib> Roger_Bonjabee: most clients do
<shcherbak> Roger_Bonjabee: There is script for irssi (nm.pl) to make some colors.
<Seven_Six_Two> Roger_Bonjabee, you mean like gray-white-gray-white-gray-white? That would drive me insane. It would reverse every line all up the screen.
<geet> I have an issue with ubuntu...on dell...it gets heated can anybody suggest solution or better linux?
<karthick87> I am unable to change the wallpaper, can anyone help me pls ?
<syockit> karthick87: are you using Windows Starter?
<karthick87> syocit: No
<karthick87> syockit: No
<Hitek> somebody can help me? please
<Chepoll> celthunder: also the command you've written to connect eth0 gives permission error, while on root
<syockit> karthick87, ok sorry that was a joke. What is the Desktop Manager you are using? Gnome/KDE/else?
<magum> back
<magum> thx for the tips
<karthick87> syockit: Gnome
<magum> ... restart gdm did not work, but killing Xorg was fine
<geet> gnome3 vs unity???
<Seven_Six_Two> has anyone had/heard about problems with dual-head setups?
<shcherbak> karthick87: Did you try right click on desktop?
<popey> Seven_Six_Two: I use ubuntu on a dual screen setup, whats the issue?
<syockit> karthick87, usually it is configurable under Appearance.
<karthick87> Yes i guess it seems to be a permission issue
<syockit> karthick87, and if you are using the old Gnome (not Unity), I think it's somewhere under Preferences, but I can't recall
<gunther44> argh! "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<gunther44> i can't build anything, my make system is extremely broken
<minimal> how to configure pppoe in Ubuntu Minimal Installation  ?
<karthick87> syockit: Yeah its under system preferences, but thats not changing..
<Seven_Six_Two> popey, oh nothing yet. I use twinview with absolute positioning so that I can drag from one screen to the other. I haven't gone to 11.04 yet, so I wanted confirmation from at least one person that it can maybe work. I have an nvidia 6800gtoc
<shcherbak> karthick87: gconf-editor and /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<syockit> karthick87, ah, I suppose you've selected one, but then the change does not apply, right?
<karthick87> Yeah
<Seven_Six_Two> popey, I've downloaded the installer, and was going to try it in vmware, but that won't show me anything useful. unfortunately my only free partition right now is being used by backtrack
<minimal> how to configure pppoe in Ubuntu Minimal Installation  ?
<popey> Seven_Six_Two: i use ubuntu 11.04 with twinview on my desktop, works well
<pranav> How to update my Gnome in Ubuntu LTS to Gnome 3 ?
<shcherbak> gunther44: Try: sudo apt-get install -f
<shcherbak> !gnome3 > pranav
<ubottu> pranav, please see my private message
<syockit> karthick87, is there any background currently? or the default? or just black?
<Kre10s> hey! I have a laptop with et2 file systems... is there any way to upgrade them without loosing data?
<Kre10s> *ext2
<bazhang> Kre10s, you mean change ext2 to ext3/4?
<gunther44> shcherbak: thanks, just done it, and still the same error
<g4> I'm trying to setup desktop-webmail, but when I use "Send by email" it seems like Opera starts instead of Firefox and webmail.
<Kre10s> bazhang, yup!\
<bazhang> minimal, taken a look at pppoeconf ?
<pranav> shcherbak: Thanks, but what it means by 'will break unity' ?
<Seven_Six_Two> popey, good, thanks. I remember having an ati card, and discovering after an upgrade (long, long ago) that their new driver cut off support for a whole whack of cards, and xfree updated at the same time and required the new ati driver. I was so mad. SO mad.
<karthick87> syockit: Currently there is a background. But setting new bakground does not apply
<bazhang> !info pppoeconf | minimal
<ubottu> minimal: pppoeconf (source: pppoeconf): configures PPPoE/ADSL connections. In component main, is standard. Version 1.19ubuntu1 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 340 kB
<fredrik_> in my gnome panel I had a icon that when you clicked on it and then on a window closed that process. This was very handy when a window stoped responding. How can this be done in Unity?
<bison> celthunder: still there?
<bison> celthunder: im in
<Seven_Six_Two> I read that the new version of xorg has multipointer functionality built in...
<syockit> pranav, if on LTS, probably you don't have to worry. Unity is the new interface for newer release
<tenX> Seven_Six_Two: multipointer?
<Chepoll> I am sorry that I disconnected. Has anyone responded to my question in the mean time?
<Seven_Six_Two> tenX, a cursor for each input device. 3 mice? you get 3 pointers. all usable at the same time
<minimal> bazhang, ubottu, even when I select Comman line install it starts the text installation
<minimal> How can I get acces to the CLI ??
<Seven_Six_Two> for multihead setups? Freaking brilliant. 2 people can use a computer at the same time.
<g4> maybe I don't understand, but isn't desktop-webmail going to give me a new entry under Prefered Applications for mail?
<minimal> bazhang, ubottu, How can I get acces to the CLI ??
<lampe2> hey iam copying a file and new he stands at about 30 % and i cant stop it how can i kill that ?
<pzn> when will finish the support for server-10.04lts security updates?
<tenX> Seven_Six_Two: ah thats what i was missing. 3 mice and 4 keyboards ;)
<shcherbak> lampe2: Ctrl-z and kill %1
<Debolaz> minimal: CTRL-ALT-T
<syockit> pranav, on LTS, since many packages still depend on gtk2/gnome2, it's probably difficult to setup gnome3
<shcherbak> lampe2: You mean in Gnome? xkill
<cvam> I've read man pages but i cant find how to use  test command
<bison> how to remove propriety drivers
<greg_72> hi there, is there a log where I can see what commands were executed via ssh mymachine command?
<Seven_Six_Two> tenX, if you run a school...or a computer camp, or a library, or an internet cafe, there are a lot of awesome reasons
<lampe2> thx shcherbak nice tipp ;)
<minimal> Debolaz, CTRL-ALT-T has no effect
<Chepoll> okay, repeating question in that case : I tried to dpkg to change my keyboard layout and upon reboot, my internet connection was gone. It is wired and I did not have to input anything to connect before, even before the startx. Thank you...
<syockit> karthick87, have you tried what shcherbak suggested? using gconf-editor?
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm trying to use texmaker with 11.04 and it seems the menus have vanished. the menu bar is there, but no menu items appear when a menu is selected. anyone seen something like this?
<bazhang> pvh_sa, check the top panel, where the app name is, the menu should appear there
<tenX> Seven_Six_Two: yeah you explained it earlier. couldnt think of any use myself and find the idea still very confusing ;) but i recognize other peoples needs
<cvam> how to use test command
<karthick87> syockit: Yes but it says "This key is not writable"
<shcherbak> bison: jockey-text or jockey-gtk, follow instructions
<pvh_sa> bazhang, nope, it doesn't. menu bar is there, but menus are empty
<bazhang> pvh_sa, not the app panel, but the top of the screen
<pvh_sa> bazhang, what's the app panel? i'm looking at the top of the screen
<syockit> karthick87, just as I thought, somehow your gconf is probably not yours
<bison> shcherbak: how do i use that
<bazhang> pvh_sa, are you using unity? or gnome classic
<pvh_sa> bazhang, unity
<shcherbak> cvam: man test
<plouffe> I have a pdf file with document scans which I need to crop and flip some of the pages. Any suggestions what to use? PDF Editor doesn't seem able to even load the document.
<karthick87> syockit: Its mine, what i did before is i set the key to mandatory after that i am unable to use it..
<AceKing> bazhang, do you know how to disable the "Recent Documents" in 11.04?
<syockit> karthick87, if you do 'ls -l .gconf' from your home folder in your terminal,what do you get
<plouffe> ^rotate some of the pages
<bromium> i'm in desperate situation. please help me finally setup dansguardian on my kids' comp running lubuntu 10.10. done everything according to manuals - nothing works. please help
<karthick87> syockit: karthick@karthick:~$ ls -l .gconf
<karthick87> total 8
<karthick87> drwx------ 26 karthick karthick 4096 2011-04-25 16:05 apps
<karthick87> drwx------  3 karthick karthick 4096 2011-04-11 14:02 desktop
<FloodBot1> karthick87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syockit> karthick87, sorry for not telling you about pastebin
<syockit> karthick87, okay, it does belong to you
<bazhang> pvh_sa, no idea about texmaker then, all the other apps I use have that feature
<trap22> How can I update my exiting RythmBox to next stable version using terminal ?
<bazhang> trap22, the latest one out?
<trap22> bazhang: yes:
<bazhang> trap22, you don't as ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<minimal> ubottu, Any ideas ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trap22> bazhang: the volume seeker of rythmbox 0.12.8 in the default LTS installation is buggy. I just want to install the newer one.
<pvh_sa> plouffe, pdftk will do the flipping for you... and here's a suggestion for cropping which might or might not work: http://konrad.familie-kieling.de/computer/34-linux/63-crop-pdfs
<syockit> minimal, that's a nice way of pinging ubottu
<plouffe> pvh_sa, thanks. Will have a look
<trap22> bazhang: any idea ?
<html_inprogress> how do iinstall 3d accelaction?
<syockit> trap22, if you're lucky, you can find one in PPA. rhythmbox has lots of gnome dependencies if I'm not mistaken
<bazhang> trap22, then search for a PPA I suppose, but that is 100% unsupported and at your own risk
<minimal> syockit, thanks
<bazhang> html_inprogress, via additional drivers
<hechu> hi, I met a problem about X frozen, when I want to report a bug by apport-bug, it told me try to find a result here. could anybody tell me how to report a bug to lunchpad.net ?
<trap22> syockit: bazhang: which player do you guys use ?
<syockit> karthick87, can you remove ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background? do 'rm -r .gconf/desktop/gnome/background' from your home folder in terminal
<bazhang> trap22, for music? there are a ton to choose from
<syockit> karthick87, oh, you don't have to paste the result
<bazhang> !players | trap22
<ubottu> trap22: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<syockit> trap22, i'm not the music-listener type, but right now I have rhythmbox installed with my Unity-based 11.04
<syockit> trap22, I remember using Audacious when I was in Jackalope
<html_inprogress> how do i enable it/
<bazhang> html_inprogress, system administration additional drivers check there
<karthick87> syockit:  Yes i did that
<html_inprogress> i got nothing , to install,
<syockit> karthick87, and then try to set background again in Appearance
<bazhang> html_inprogress, what card
<trap22> syockit: bazhang: syockit weird, you don't listen to music. anyways i'm downloading this .tar.gz of rythembox 0.13, i need to overwrite the existing one.
<DocPlatypus> okay... 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02) <-- I'm stuck with this for sound. I keep having pulseaudio wedge and I wind up with "dummy output" for my audio device. I'm trying to write music on this machine, so this is a major problem; I really need to figure out how to keep this from happening. Should I just get rid of pulseaudio completely?
<karthick87> syockit:  No change
<orange1> hi all  - trying to get workrave going in unity - it used to be an applet - pointers would be appreciated....
<syockit> karthick87, this time, in gconf-editor, does /desktop/gnome/background point to anything?
<DocPlatypus> kernel is 2.6.32-31-generic, 10.04 LTS
<karthick87> syockit:  The key is not writable yet
<syockit> karthick87, now that would be strange
<trap22> downloaded this "executable-mynotex-amd64_1.1.4.tar.gz" which contains a single executable file called mynotex, but it wont run after extraction ??
<syockit> trap22, not a directory?
<trap22> syockit: yes, not a directory, just a executable file
<trap22> executable (application/x-executable)
<DocPlatypus> okay... in general, how does one fix problems with pulseaudio up and wedging?
<DocPlatypus> in 9.10 I'd kill pulseaudio and it would sort everything out.
<syockit> trap22, what does it output in terminal? maybe it segfaulted
<trap22> syockit:  cannot execute binary file
<trap22> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<DocPlatypus> trap22: file mynotex -- what does this say?
<trap22> DocPlatypus: mynotex: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.0, stripped
<DocPlatypus> trap22: ldd mynotex -- does it look sane?
<syockit> trap22, yay it happily runs on my 32-bit! Yeehaw!
<trap22> DocPlatypus: 	        not a dynamic executable
<DocPlatypus> hmmm
<syockit> trap22, might be corrupted download. redownload, it's small, worth the try
<DocPlatypus> I'm with syockit, corrupted file is most likely
<DocPlatypus> any pulseaudio/sound problem gurus have any insight? should I repeat my problem?
<syockit> karthick87, can you 'gedit ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/background/%gconf.xml' and see if you can save the file?
<malcolmvs> Has anyone had Skype performance issues on Ubuntu desktop 10.04?
<trap22> bazhang: which has the best sound quality. i mean sound corrections or sth like that :?
<fire> f
<exe_> Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't support NVidia graphic cards? I get "This driver is activated but not currently in use" error on GeForce 7025. Fixes from google (reinstalling all drivers) don't help.
<jwtiyar> i get all new packaeges in upgrade to 11.04 ,now its installing upgardes if i disconnect the internet will damage upgrade or produce error?
<jwtiyar> i get all new packaeges in upgrade to 11.04 ,now its installing upgardes if i disconnect the internet will damage upgrade or produce error?
<ryankask> hi all. when I drag a window to the top corner in classic mode, and the arrow goes to the toolbar, an orange outline of the window expands and the window maximizes. how can i stop this?
<syockit> trap22, XMMS2 is actually a player daemon/server, which needs a client to interface with, and has loads of installable plugins for you to play with, for the best hellish customization
<DocPlatypus> jwtiyar: if the downloading is done, *most* packages don't need a network connection to configure. there are a few that do though
<Kre10s> no way to change partition from ext2 to ext4 without loosing data?
<jwtiyar> DocPlatypus, it gets all packages now its isntalling upgrades
<red2kic> Kre10s: Make a backup first.
<red2kic> Kre10s: In fact, make a backup of a backup too.
 * Kre10s has no mediums large enough...
<Kre10s> can I rersize the partition, make a new one, move the data, delete the previous, and resize the new one to full size?
<syockit> trap22, if you're lucky, you might get the plugins you want for audacious. I don't know just what "audacious-plugins" package provides. It lists many audio output, and at the end has this "And many more!" line that makes me wonder. It may or may not contain the "31-band EQ"
<red2kic> Kre10s: Purchase. Borrow. Steal.
<red2kic> Kre10s: Hard drives are inexpensive.
<trap22> syockit: ok, i will install audacious'
<red2kic> Kre10s: Because if you're not serious, you'll experience the loss of all your precious data. There are one of the bad feelings in the whole world. :\
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<red2kic> Kre10s: You could try -- but there are always risk associated with partitioning.
<DocPlatypus> Kre10s: whichever way you do it, make a backup first. always.
<DocPlatypus> I learned this from having Partition Magic for OS/2 up and take a dump on me once.
<red2kic> DocPlatypus: And you felt great? :P
<Tuplad> desktopcouch-service is taking up 100% CPU, anyone else having this problem ? Googled, but no solution fond.
<DocPlatypus> red2kic: ha. no. I lost no-telling-what
<syockit> by the way trap22, does that rhythmbox volume slider bug have a bug page in launchpad? Is it fixed? If so, maybe someone could put a backport patch
<DocPlatypus> of course this was in the day that a 3 gig hard drive was *huge* and 1.44 meg floppy drives were the typical backup medium unless you bought a tape drive or a $&#*load of Zip disks
<Kre10s> thanks all!
<trap22> syockit: yes, i am searching
<red2kic> I lost about 250GB.
<shcherbak> In other hand he could become very skilled in data recovery.
<jemark> syockit, which version of rhythmbox?
<trap22> syockit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/472985
<trap22> but how to  put a backport patch ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 472985 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox consistently crashes when adjusting app volume [Karmic] (dup-of: 455421)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 455421 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set()" [Medium,Triaged]
<trap22> jemark: 0.12.8
<vadim_> привет
<jemark> trap22, i use 2.90.1
<Rehan> I'm having a problem with GRUB. I made a duplicate image of my laptop's ubuntu install onto a USB flash drive, now when I try to boot from the USB flash drive on the laptop, even if I select the grub entry that points to my USB drive, it still loads the version on the laptop's hard drive unless I edit the grub entry and change the set root=UUID=' ' area to the /dev/sdb1 (where the usb image is). Could anyone help please?
<LjL> !ru | vadim_
<ubottu> vadim_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tuplad> desktopcouch-service is taking up 100% CPU, anyone else having this problem ? Googled, but no solution fond.
<Guest8353> !ru | vadim_
<vadim_> Есть русские?
<trap22> jemark: :(, been in isolation
<miha> hello where could i get some help for openoffice?
<gribouille> hi
<bazhang> miha, try #openoffice.org
<trap22> jemark: where is version 2.90.1? http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/rhythmbox/0.13/
<gribouille> I have a problem with kmix
<gribouille> kmix freezes constantly
<miha> bazhang: i figured that much thx :)
<syockit> trap22, it seems that upstream has it fixed. The patch is somewhere in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=166020 . You may request someone with technical debian knowledge to try apply patch to glib package
<ubottu> Gnome bug 166020 in gobject "use GAtomic for refcounting" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Chepoll> I tried to trace the origin of my problem with not being able to connect to internet. Apparently I am missing the file "var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket", which all of the network managers are dependant on
<Chepoll> What should I do?
<trap22> syockit: huh!!
<Tuplad> desktopcouch-service is taking up 100% cpu after upgrade. how to fix ?
<trap22> jemark: is there really 2.90.1. I need to download it ?
<miha> bazhang: is that .. active channel? there are folks there but nobody writes anything
<syockit> trap22, yup, that difficult to get things fixed. maybe I can try, I need to set up my build service first. It's been a long time since fixing debian packages
<sunil> I got this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization, but I want to customize Server DVD, anyone have any idea.
<Flannel> sunil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<jemark> trap22, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/305974
<Seven_Six_Two> I downloaded 11.04 iso. mounted loop. tried to import packages in to apt-cacher, but only 24 were found. ls -R | grep deb   shows 24. Where are all of the debs? Mounted /ubuntu/casper/filesystem/squashfs and grepped again, but no debs. Where does the installer get them from??
<jemark> trap22, base is 0.13.3
<trap22> jemark: it belongs to Gnome 3
<Magva> народ, видно мои сообщения?
<Chepoll> I'm sorry but is this the channel for ubuntu-help or am I supposed to go somewhere else to ask questions?
<jemark> trap22, yes, like i said
<syockit> trap22, btw by tracing the bug reports, the problem seems to reside in glib
<__Alex_> Chepoll: you can ask here
<miha> Chepoll: this is kind of general help, if nobody answers, nobody knows
<xmaz> Chepoll: just ask what you need :P
<Dr_Willis> Seven_Six_Two:  i think you may want to use the alternative installer cd  if you arwe wanting to upgrade, not from the internet, but from the cd.
<trap22> syockit: yes, i should see the glib updaets
<__Alex_> It would be cool if ubuntu had a installer like Debian has.
<syockit> trap22, have you enabled the backports repo?
<Dr_Willis> I never noticed anything special about debians installer. :)
<trap22> syockit: no
<__Alex_> It's not special, but cool
<tushar> hi
<mintelle> Hello, world
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen so many variants in 'linux os installers' it would take a lot to impress me. :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Dr_Willis, I'd do a straight upgrade, but I already downloaded the iso. I'll repack from the live, and it should be ok
<syockit> try enable it a bit, update repo once, and see if libglib2 or rhythmbox is upgradable
<tushar> IRC is weird
<__Alex_> tushar: Why?
<Dr_Willis> tushar:  irc has been around since the 1980's also. :)
<syockit> bazhang, is backports safe to enable in LTS?
<Dr_Willis> tushar:  i find the other IM clients/methods weird.
<Seven_Six_Two> apt made it's name when people pulled their hair out because of rpm's dependency hell
<bazhang> __Alex_, alternate installer is known as debian installer
<__Alex_> Aha!
<tushar> Hey doc : dont you think its complicated??
<Dr_Willis> tushar:  irc? No...
<Chepoll> Well then I'm going to be repeating my question... My internet connection was gone upon reboot and I have done nothing to trigger it. When I try to manually start network managers, they output an error saying "system_bus_socket" file is missing. I don't know what to do. Thank you...
<bazhang> tushar, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> syockit, I'd never use them, no
<__Alex_> Is there a Ubuntu 'Netinst' cd?
<Dr_Willis> Chepoll:  you may want to clarify Wired or wireless, and how its connecting exactly
<Dr_Willis> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> __Alex_, the minimal installer
<Chepoll> Wired
<bazhang> !minimal | __Alex_
<ubottu> __Alex_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AlexGer> hello #ubuntu i have problems installing Zentyal 32bit AND Ubuntu Server edition 32bit 10.04 TLS. During installation i receive the following errormessage: http://pastebin.com/gTXqsHab Thank's for your help! Alex
<tushar> still weird
<bazhang> tushar, please, this is not the chat channel
<Chepoll> >	Well then I'm going to be repeating my question... My internet connection was gone upon reboot and I have done nothing to trigger it. When I try to manually start network managers, they output an error saying "system_bus_socket" file is missing. I don't know what to do... It is wired and I didn't have to input anything to get it working in the first place.
<cassio> hi. I'm using 11.04. I installed dropbox and it is working fine, but the tray icon is not showing up. if I do dropbox stop and then start it shows up... any idea how can I get it automatically? althought it doesn't show it is working in the background
<tushar> ok
<Chepoll> Dr_Willis: ok now?
<bazhang> Chepoll, whats the chipset, what does ifconfig show paste.ubuntu.com with ifconfig and lspci
<mintelle> Please recommend a chat channel. Most of the "most online"-chats is related with ubuntu, from one website.
<__Alex_> tushar: BTW, what client you use? Xchat works great! Try it!
<bazhang> !alis | mintelle
<ubottu> mintelle: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Chepoll> bazhang: 1 sec, doing so, I will have to manually type the output so give me a minute
<mintelle> XChat? There is a very low number of people online over there.
<Pici> !ot | mintelle
<ubottu> mintelle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> mintelle, /join #freenode for that
<tushar> :|
<__Alex_> I am using Xchat right now
<tushar> oops sorry... no chat right
<mintelle> I will, thanks. :-)
<ashmew2> Hi , how do i make sure my Ubuntu installation is using USB 2.0+ ?
<bazhang> ashmew2, the hardware?
<ashmew2> bazhang: umm ?
<__Alex_> ashmew: It's all in the kernel! If your kernel is abive 2.6.32, then you're good
<ashmew2> i forgot the command to check kernel version , pointer pls ?
<Pici> ashmew2: uname -a
<__Alex_> uname -r
<evoain> how do i register a new username
<__Alex_> adduser
<LjL> !register | evoain
<ubottu> evoain: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ashmew2> 2.6.38.. :D Thanks
<magica> halo
<LjL> evoain: oh wait you don't mean on freenode?
<magica> hello
<magica> good night
<qw> hello how is u?
<qw> i try to apt-get uninstall but no work in synaptic
<evoain> too complicated
<Dazzled1> hmm, I'm under the impression that Natty boots significantly slower then 10.10
<qw> apt-get help
<Dazzled1> also when shutting down, seems to take afes
<qin> qw: sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<LetsGo67> Hey room!  Ubuntu is not quite my cup of tea.  It's difficult with two monitors!  Some of my desktop icons are missing.  Can anyone help please?
<qw> ok thx
<Pici> qw: We need more information than that.  What are you trying to uninstall? Why isn't it working?
<Pici> [B[B
<magica> haha nice can use ubuntu
<coz_> Dazzled1,  I think it is likely due to hardware differences,,  is this a desktop or laptop?
<Dazzled1> LetsGo67: using TwinView or Seperate X?
<__Alex_> Dazzled1: Not to say ubuntu is Bad at any way, ubuntu is great! But it is slow
<Dazzled1> coz_: laptop, 10.10 was lightning fast
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Does anyone here use Phatch on ubuntu ?
<degreefkurt> nox
<__Alex_> Dazzled1: Try to install XFCE
<__Alex_> and remove Gnome
<LetsGo67> Dazzled: *Unity*, sorry, is not my cup of tea.  It's the built-in monitor manager.  i set it up so the mouse "goes" from my laptop screen to my 19' 4x3 screen.
<degreefkurt> bestaat staat er een patch
<coz_> Dazzled1,   not surprising,, even though most of the developers use laptops... 11.04  has exhibited different boot  speeds and glitches on several systems I have installed it on
<__Alex_> !xubuntu | Dazzled1
<ubottu> Dazzled1: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<degreefkurt> thanks
<Chepoll> bazhang: lspci output is very long for me to type letter by letter. Can you tell me what entry you are looking for so I can check for it
<ali_> what is the Ctl+del+alt equivalant in ubuntu please?
<bazhang> Chepoll, the wired chipset
<coz_> Dazzled1,   give it about a month,,, most glitches should have been worked out by then,  although  ,, 10.04  was LTS,, and until 12.04,, I would consider every version inbetween,, experimental
<Dr_Willis> ali_:  alt-ctrl-sysreq-k  I belive
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<__Alex_> ali_ ctrl+alt+Function keys
<Dazzled1> coz_: true
<evoain> Is there anyway i can work with ansi c in ubuntu
<miha> ali_: ctrl-alt-f1 to change to terminal (ctrl-alt-f7 to change back to graphics mode)..when you are in terminal ctrl-alt-delete works :D
<bromium> still no luck with dansguardian & privoxy
<Dr_Willis> ali_:  it may be alt-ctrl-sysreq-r to reboot. k to kill X..    I for get the ohter magic keys
<bromium> all porn sites can be accessed, what am i doing wrong?
<miha> bromium: stop looking at that porn
<exe_> Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't support NVidia graphic cards? I get "This driver is activated but not currently in use" error on GeForce 7025. Fixes from google (reinstalling all drivers) don't help.
<LetsGo67> Dazzled1: *Unity*, sorry, is not my cup of tea. It's the built-in monitor manager. i set it up so the mouse "goes" from my laptop screen to my 19' 4x3 screen.
<LetsGo67> Dr_Willis: Are you a PHD?
<coz_> bromium,  oo you mean they  "can't"  be accessed?
<pranav> LetsGo67: PPhD
<coz_> LetsGo67,   yes  the "love" doctor  :)
<evoain> LetsGo67 : Please don't chat like this.
<bromium> i mean "can", dansguardian+privoxy is a web control filter
<pranav> evoain: is there a fun channel for Ubuntu users ?
<bromium> i don't wanna my kids access porn sites
<pranav>  is there a fun channel for Ubuntu users ?
<degreefkurt> ja
<Pici> pranav: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chepoll> bazhang: ethernet controller is Realtek something something, do you want the specifics or is it another entry I am looking for?
<coz_> bromium,  unless you somehow inadvertently  installed or enabled some setting in firefox  I cant think of a site that is restricted
<ali_> can anyone name a good user reference book for ubuntu that comares command with windows?
<evoain> #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> bromium,   open firefox and go to it's settings  and check there
<pranav> Pici: i' on
<bazhang> Chepoll, need the exact chipset
<tyreza> hello there
<tyreza> i got ubuntu on my pc
<dr0id> hi there
<dr0id> I got ubuntu
<dr0id> on my pc
<tenX> ali_: you mean windows shell commands?
<bromium> coz_: i've installed dansguardian + privoxy (if these na,es tell you something) to prevent accessing "bad" sites
<bromium> but it doesn't work for some reason
<pranav> tyreza: we all, so we belong to this base :P
<degreefkurt> jaja
<dr0id> and my team mate can access
<Chepoll> bazhang: Ethernet controller: realtex semiconductor co ltd rtl 8111/8168B prci express gigabit ethernet controller (rev01)
<LetsGo67> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<dr0id> so
<coz_> bromium,  ah ok,, there;'s  your answer then,, I dont know anything about that though
<LetsGo67> Someone update the bot please!
<pranav> tyreza: nearly 1700 of us.
<dr0id> say if my team mate is accessing it, can I know that he is accessing it at that point of time ?
<Chepoll> bazhang: **realtek
<qin> dr0id: w
<Chepoll> bazhang: **realtek
<dr0id> qin: ?
<Chepoll> bazhang: **pci
<tyreza> well my question is : i got ubuntu on my pc with 3 other pc runing on ubuntu too on a same network, i got my hard disk serial number
<tyreza> of one that 3 computer
<Pici> LetsGo67: You can submit an update yourself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<qin> dr0id: w to see users (who), iftop to have live connections listed
<ali_> tenx:yes
<dr0id> hmmm
<tyreza> my question is simply from the ubuntu cli how identify my hard disk presence in which pc ?
<degreefkurt> jme a ask santing
<LetsGo67> Pici: Too much for me.  :|
<LetsGo67> Why did Ubuntu copy Mac OS X a lot?
<tyreza> who get my questioN ?
<degreefkurt> hox doe a instal video gams wiet ubuntu
<tenX> ali_: i remember some kind of guide from back in the days, like 1999 or so. you know win shell and are new to linux?
<LetsGo67> tyreza: i got part of it.
<crystal-cola> Can I put ubuntu back to normal?
<ramshot> Greets. I'm having some trouble with Unity. When it merges the software tool bar with the top bar, it seems to be leaving out some of the menu items. For example, Zend studio is missing "File" and "Help". And there are items missing even under the menus that are there. Seems strange to me, a bug or a setting?
<Pici> !classic | crystal-cola
<LetsGo67> degreefkurt: sudo apt-get install supertuxkart tuxkart supertux xbill
<ubottu> crystal-cola: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<crystal-cola> thanks!
<zvacet> LetsGo67:  that is good question but wrong address
<tyreza> simply i got 3 pc runing on ubuntu, i need to find one of my hard disk location, so i got my hard disk serial number how to identify my hard disk in which computer ?
<ali_> tenx:yes you are right
<blackbit> why empathy often do not show in the launcher'
<tyreza> all 3 computer are in same network
<jmrkill3rgh0st> hi
<LetsGo67> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Chepoll> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<degreefkurt> ok thanks
<LetsGo67> Can you have very weak computers and one very strong computer and the weak computers use the strong computer to work?
<tyreza> hello
<tyreza> what up ? there is no answer
<Chepoll> bazhang: sorry, forgot to attach the ifconfig. Ifconfig for eth0 ::: link encap:ethernet hwaddr 00:1e:......
<Chepoll> sorry for the early enter
<tenX> ali_: cant really supply a guide but you will like linux terminals. the win cmd is a joke compared to it
<DannyButterman> LetsGo67: yes you can, you can use XDMPC for instance
<Pici> tyreza: I personally don't understand what you are asking.
<zvacet> LetsGo67:  do you mean something like cluster
<LetsGo67> Bye bye!
<tyreza> very simple my question Pici let me explain you again
<ali_> tenx:ok thanks
<bazhang> Chepoll, what does sudo dhclient eth0    show? ie does it get a lease or not
<tyreza> i got a serial number of one my hard disk, which is present on one computer, i got 3 pc all 3 pc are in ubuntu, and also 3 pc are in a same network
<Chepoll> bazhang: operation not permitted, I think I have to chattr resolv.conf , right?
<tyreza> my question is simply how to IDENTIFY  my hard disk location ( the presence of my hard disk in which computer) from the command  line
<bazhang> Chepoll, what did you remove to get in that state?
<tyreza> to able to find my hard disk
<h4x0rs> Hi all, i have a problem with internet connection since i upgraded to 10.10, ifconfig gives me only one interfece 'lo'
<h4x0rs> Hi all, i have a problem with internet connection since i upgraded to 10.10, ifconfig gives me only one interfece 'lo'
<Chepoll> bazhang: as in, the permission or not having connection? All I did was dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and -reconfigure keyboard-layout
<crystal-cola> Ubuntu just crashed!! thats the new upgade
<h4x0rs> crystal-cola: help!
<crystal-cola> now im using classic hopefully it wont crash again
<tyreza> is it clear now ? Pici
<h4x0rs> Hi all, i have a problem with internet connection since i upgraded to 10.10, ifconfig gives me only one interfece 'lo'
<crystal-cola> Idon't know anything about ifconfig sorry
<Pici> tyreza: This should show your disk serial numbers: sudo lshw -C disk
<Dark_Star1> DOn't upgrade a virtualised ubuntu.. Mine just died :)
<Pici> tyreza: Much clearer, I just had to test that command on a computer that wasn't virtualized.
<h4x0rs> Hi all, i have a problem with internet connection since i upgraded to 10.10, ifconfig gives me only one interfece 'lo'
<Dark_Star1> Well don't upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<h4x0rs> crystal-cola: ?
<qin> tyreza: lshw (why do you need serial?)
<Chepoll> bazhang: if I knew how I ended up like this, I would be much less frustrated. as a sidenote, this problem occured the same boot as I got prompted to update a couple of stuff and upgrade a couple of others. I don't think that's related though
<h4x0rs> Dark_Star1: i can't upgrade because there is no internet
<LjL> h4x0rs: don't keep repeating so often please
<h4x0rs> LjL: ok
<Dark_Star1> h4x0rs: It's not a virtualised ubuntu is it?
<h4x0rs> No.
<tyreza> but i don't want to run that command in each individual computer Pici that's why i m talking about all the 3 computer on a same network qin
<Chepoll> bazhang: also my /etc/network/interfaces has "lo", not "eth0". I never touched that file.
<h4x0rs> Dark_Star1: No.
<Pici> tyreza: Unless you want to ssh into each computer, or use some sort of multi-ssh tool, there isn't a remote way of getting that information.
<High_Priest> tyreza, ssh to each and run it
<Bochum> is there a way to move the top-bar at the bottom?
<tyreza> i don't want to ssh to each one
<coz_> Bochum,  in Unity,, I dont think so,, it is not  a gnome-panel  under unity
<qin> tyreza: Em? list of ip to ssh with exec with lshw with some knowledge of bash (why do you need serial?)
<h4x0rs> Hi all, i have a problem with internet connection since i upgraded to 10.10, ifconfig gives me only one interfece 'lo'
<Dazzled1> my login screen shows fine on dual monitors, but when  I enter my name and pass, the left screen seems to have trouble to render
<Dazzled1> but when I click something/touch a key, the anomaly dissappears
<tyreza> just wanna discover that functionality
<tyreza> fi that possible
<nes_> god i hate 11.04 lyout
<nes_> layout*
<qin> tyreza: you can skip one coz it would be ilogical, so you needto ssh only to two (or one if you use one locally)
<coz_> Dazzled1,  if you are using 11.04  I can verify  that it has some video issues on dual monitors...
<Dark_Star1> h4x0rs: I'm in the middle of something myself.. Give me a few mins and I'll get back to you
<Dazzled1> coz_: ah ok, yeah I'm on Natty
<coz_> Dazzled1,  rather 11.04  Unity
<h4x0rs> Dark_Star1: ok, thanks.
<Dazzled1> coz_: yeah, I'm still trying to get used to it :)
<nes_> the bar on the left is pants <,<
<tyreza> then how nagios get information without sshing to any computer  ? Pici qin High_Priest
<Chepoll> Dark_star1: his problem and mine seem similar too. My internet connection too went all of a suddent and my /etc/network/interfaces too enables "lo" only.
<High_Priest> tyreza, snmp
<tyreza> so it is possible ?
<Pici> tyreza: snmp is less likely to be installed and configured than ssh.
<coz_> Dazzled1,  at this point  Unity  on dual monitors ,, especially if you are enabling dual monitors after boot,, has issues,, there is quite a bit of video  garble in that situation,, so I am not surprise it does this while you boot to dual set up
<tyreza> i don't have any experience with snmp
<elb0w> ugh unity
<elb0w> makes me sad
<High_Priest> tyreza, which is exactly why you should listen to our advice and go with ssh, you'll get it done in 2 mins
<coz_> Dazzled1,  I believe  it is related to  nux   which is an open-source java toolkit which was necessary , in part , for helping compiz to work on Unity
<Dazzled1> coz_: ah, I see
<coz_> Dazzled1,  nux allows for " and efficient  XML pricessing"  unquote :)
<tyreza> i know that method don't worry High_Priest , but it is not what i m looking for
<coz_> Dazzled1,   rather  "an efficient"
<coz_> processing
<High_Priest> tyreza, then explain exactly what you are looking for and what you are trying to achieve and someone might actually help
<tyreza> so if i understand correctly, if nagios is present on all 3 compter what  i have to do to find my disk ?
<High_Priest> tyreza, snmp doesn't have anything to do with that
<tyreza> from the command line ?
<charlene> exit
<tyreza> how to check if snmp is present on my computer or not ?
<tomekh> hi. anyone here also have problem with thunar starting (first run) for about 10 seconds? (ubuntu 11.04)
<coz_> Dazzled1,  I simply switched to classic gnome  ,,, much easier to deal with dual set ups..
<coz_> tomekh,   sorry ,, I dont use xfce
<Dazzled1> coz_: yeah, think I might consider switching back as well
<tomekh> coz_: currently this problem also occurs with nautilus.
<coz_> Dazzled1,  well  you dont have to swtich to a previous version...simply log off  and log onto classic :)
<f21> hallo
<Dazzled1> coz_: ah, yeah, that's what I meant :p
<coz_> tomaw,  oh!  i didnt see that problem,, how does it show itself?
<Chepoll> h4x0rs: are you still here?
<coz_> Dazzled1,  ph phew!  I thought you were going to downgrade :)
<syockit> elb0w, oh poor dear, what's wrong? Why don't you try unity-2d instead?
<elb0w> syockit, it broke one of our systems that runs 3 monitors
<elb0w> had to roll back to 10.10
<coz_> tomekh,   that was meant for you    how does it show itself in nautilus?
<elb0w> and its by far not a developer desktop
<elb0w> Also the "classic" version just through errors
<syockit> elb0w, ah I see so it doesn't play nice with multi-heads?
<tyreza> how to check if snmp is present on my computer or not ? High_Priest
<Dr_Willis> !info snmp
<ubottu> snmp (source: net-snmp): SNMP (Simple Network Management Protocol) applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.3~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 153 kB, installed size 568 kB
<Pici> tyreza: snmpd would need to be running on all the computers you want to query.
<maxagaz> the new ubuntu sucks! Impossible to change/reset properly the desktop effects, even the Prt Screen key doesn't work anymore! I'm really fucked up
<f21> haha
<Pici> maxagaz: Please mind your language.
<AndroiDoughBoy> I am trying to get my windows partition mounted in Ubuntu, but I can not find it in /dev. I installed using the Wubi installer in Windows 7. What am I missing?
<maxagaz> Pici, yes, sorry
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Dr_Willis> and reset other settings..
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, I don't want unity, it's not convenient
<coz_> AndroiDoughBoy,   I cant help with this issue,, I have never used wubi  ,, I am sure others here can help
<Dazzled1> maxagaz: PrntScrn works fine here
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, I use the normal gnome
<Dazzled1> the only feeling I have about Unity atm is that it's form over function
<maxagaz> Dazzled1, why not for me then after my update then ?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:   so state the actual tech support issue.
<JohnFlux> After upgrading to 11.04, I find that the kernel crashes about once a day
<JohnFlux> is this a known problem?
<mediacenter> so slight problem, ndiswrapper shows that the driver for my 2wire wiress adapter is all there and present, yet no wlan0 starts up.... iwconfig shows no wireless connections and im lost, any help please?
<fi8er1> Cannot change functionality of Super-Key
<coz_> JohnFlux,   I have said this many times... the one consistent thing with upgrading one version to the next, is that it is consistently inconsistent,,, If you can,, I suggest a clean install after backing up any important documents  etc
<maxagaz> I'm so unhappy of this new version
<Dr_Willis> fi8er1:  change it to what? You check at -> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=change+super+key ?
<JohnFlux> coz_: who on earth reinstalls from fresh every 6 months?
<JohnFlux> coz_: seems like a huge waste of time
<Dr_Willis> JohnFlux:  takes me all of perhaps 40 min.
<Dr_Willis> But since my main hobby is doing support here. I like to try things out from 'default' settings for the releases also.
<coz_> JohnFlux,   yeah  I agree,, however,,  I still advocate  clean installs,,, but yeah  many people rely on upgrades,,, the issue becomes troubleshooting  after that.
<tyreza> yes it is present snmpd , Pici
<AndroiDoughBoy> Does anyone know where my windows partition would be mounted in Ubuntu when installed through Wubi?
<Dr_Willis> AndroiDoughBoy:  I think wubi auto mounts it somewhere. Ive seen that asked befor. but i cant rember where exactly
<JohnFlux> coz_: I've also noticed that my wireless connection is much weaker.  I don't know if it's related to the crashes
<Oins> How can I start a program twice from the unity panel? If a program already runs and i klick it again at the unity panel, the window come to foreground. But I like to get a new, second window.
<yassine> im unable to set the env variable in ubuntu for grails / i tried setting the path in .bashrc, .bash_profile and .profile  resources each time but the command grails i still unknown anything am i missing ??
<Dr_Willis> AndroiDoughBoy:  try /host/
<zniavre> Oins,  middle clic
<coz_> JohnFlux,   I understand and i dont think you are alone with this ,, but I dont have a reason or solution for it ...sorry
<marcelC> Ciao a tutti! I need to install some packages, and they are not in the defalut repros, I would like to enable some new official repros, like backports, canonical partners, is this safe? Maybey I will need to upgrade in the future to the next ubuntu release and I don't wish to run into troubles
<Pici> tyreza: Actually using it is not something I remember off the top of my head.  You'll need to do some research yourself in order to determine what MIBs you need to query.
<Dr_Willis> Oins:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<Dr_Willis> learn all the shortcuts :)
<Oins> zniavre: ah nice, thank you!
<coz_> marcelC,   I enable all repositories   and so far no issues
<Oins> Dr_Willis: thanks
<JohnFlux> coz_: thanks for replying
<maxagaz> how to change/reset the desktop effect
<maxagaz> ?
<AndroiDoughBoy> Dr_Willis Thanks.  Thats it.  Never would have thought to look there.
<maxagaz> on the normal gnome environment ?
<maxagaz> is there a command line for that ?
<coz_> JohnFlux,  no problem... hope you can resolve this without a clean install
<Dr_Willis> Oins:  also found -> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<maxagaz> for this application
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  you mean reset compiz settings back to default? or restart compiz/metacity?
<ramshot> I don't suppose there's any way to get the search functionality (super-key) from unity into "ubuntu classic"? :)
<ramshot> Loved it, but had too many problems with Unity otherwise
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, reset compiz settings back to default
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  tghat url i gave mentions the command -> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<coz_> ramshot,   you mean for application search or file search?
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  it might need 'compiz' instead of compiz-1 for the classic desktop
<ramshot> coz_: Well, it seemed to search both, but either would be better than none :)
<maxagaz> Dr_Willis, that's to disable all effect or set it to default ?
<coz_> ramshot,   well in classic,, you can go to  system / preferences / keyboard shortcuts and look for "Search"  and put in a keybinding you like ,, this is bring up the file search dialog
<Dr_Willis> maxagaz:  site says -->  To reset all the Compiz settings (this includes all the plugins settings, etc.) to the default values, ..... at -->  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<mattdev> I keep getting the "Fully charged" status through upower (and so gnome-power-manager) even thoug an upower --dump shows that the battery is not fully charged in numbers. Is there a way to fix is?
<coz_> ramshot,  it is also available under the Places menu   "Search for files "
<Oins> Dr_Willis: this helps me a lot. Thank you !
<ramshot> coz_: Yeah, but it's not instant / as well designed as the unity one, but guess I'll have to settle, thanks :)
<coz_> ramshot,  understood,,
<i_is_broke> how do you get rid of the side bar in naty?
<coz_> i_is_broke,  open ccsm   click on the Unity plugin  set it to autohide
<wirabumi> hi all, can tutorial, install gnome3 on lucid :)
<i_is_broke> coz_, ty
<syockit> no lsb modules available! wait what? how did I get my distro name again? wasn't it lsb_release?
<insanity99> hey guys, i am liking ubuntu 11.04 right now, but i dont like that i cant see what programs i have open, like normally on the bottom all your programs are there
<Daekdroom> lsb_release -a I think
<syockit> wirabumi, selamat pagi!
<coz_> syockit,   lsb_release -a
<syockit> coz_, thanks. Oh, it doesn't display the codename
<coz_> syockit,   oh!  just tried it
<Jeff_> Hello
<gogoboy> hi
<ubuntu_> hhello there
<wirabumi> pagi
<wirabumi> pagi, syckit
<wirabumi> hi
<REK> Since I didnt get a answer on the forum can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748893
<gogoboy> where r u come from
<Daekdroom> REK, describe your problem in here.
<coz_> syockit,  ok did you install    lsb-release  ....yes?
<Dr_Willis> Oins:  yea  they really need some links/docs/guides on the desktop fior unity. its just off-putting how differnt it is
<ubuntu_> im from mars
<REK> Daekdroom: Already done it on thread
<Dr_Willis> REK:  theres the askubuntu web site also now a days yioumay want to try
<gogoboy> r u et?
<Pici> !ot | gogoboy
<ubottu> gogoboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<REK> Daekdroom: Guys whenever I leave my PC idle for 20-30mins the screen turns off and the power light flickers but it doesn't turn on no matter what . I always have to hard restart when that happens . And on restart I see what ever work was left to be done on the desktop like UPDATES or DOWNLOADS had been working well just the display was giving problems .
<gogoboy> hi
<gogoboy> hi guys
<coz_> here is a small tweak guide for unity    http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Oins> Dr_Willis: yes, but after a few days of using it, i don't wanna miss the new, nice features :)
<REK> Dr_Willis: Is it helpful cause Ubuntu forum never has turned helpful towards my problems the IRC at least has helped me sort out problems
<gogoboy> chat on msn?
<gogoboy> manwei119@hotmail.com  chat on msn
<Dr_Willis> REK:  would depend on the problem i imagine.
<jalvarado> #adempiere
<Jeff_Mosawy> I need some help. Anyone?
<coz_> Jeff_Mosawy,  well what is the issue?
<Daekdroom> !ask | Jeff_Mosawy
<ubottu> Jeff_Mosawy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> REK:  sounds like some power saveing issue. is all i can say. I tend to disable all that stuff and just turn off the monitor if im leaving for the day
<ali_> After trying allday to get the wireless going,i have installed lots of drivers.the last one is functioning.my question is that do i have to keep installing this driver at every reboot?
<REK> Dr_Willis: Guys whenever I leave my PC idle for 20-30mins the screen turns off and the power light flickers but it doesn't turn on no matter what . I always have to hard restart when that happens . And on restart I see what ever work was left to be done on the desktop like UPDATES or DOWNLOADS had been working well just the display was giving problems .
<REK> this is the problem
<REK> and i have disabled all power saving
<Jeff_Mosawy> I have a Dell laptop 1545. My wireless doesn't work. How can I solve the problem, please ?
<Dr_Willis> REK:  alternatively - you could try sshing in and see whats going on. perhaps restart the GDM service.
<coz_> REK,   did you open screensaver  and untick the boxes,, bottom one first
<REK> coz_: can you tell me exactly where your talking about then I might be able to check
<coz_> REK,  gnome-screensaver-properties
<Jeff_Mosawy> Anyone can tell me how can I solve my wireless problem ?
<REK> coz_: says command not found
<coz_> REK,  ?  mm let me check here hold on
<ali_> Jeff_Mosawy: if you have broadcom,u need drivers for it
<coz_> REK,    gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Jeff_Mosawy> Ali, which driver should I install for 1545 Dell Laptop ?
<Guest6242> čučoriťka
<REK> coz_:  now what do i do .. just check for power saving stuffs?
<ali_> Jeff_Mosawy:what type of card do you have?is it broadcom bcm?
<Guest6242> !sk | Guest6242
<ubottu> Guest6242, please see my private message
<Jeff_Mosawy> Ali: Yes, I think so.
<coz_> REK,   there should be 2 tick boxes,, untick the bottom one first then the top   that will prevent ,,, I believe ,, what you described
<REK> coz_: its already disabled ... the box is not available for tick ot untick
<REK> or*
<coz_> REK,  ooo... mm then I am puzzled sorry
<REK> coz_:  thanks anyway :)
<ubuntu_> why in ubuntu dropped  shell on f1-6?
<ali_> Jeff_Mosawy:system>administration>additional drivers
<amr_> i want gnome
<coz_> REK,   ok,, just ask again,, someone else most likely has had expreience with this issue
<amr_> i want download gnome
<ali_> Jeff_Mosawy: plus b43 and fwcutter
<Jeff_Mosawy> Ali_: I'll can install my wireless device there? Are you sure?
<ali_> Jeff_Mosawy: do this and let uss know if u still have a problem
<marcelC> I can't find a packages [ sudo apt-get install aircrack / Reading package lists... Done / [...]E: Unable to locate package aircrack
<marcelC> this one is not in the official package tree?
<bindi> marcelC: do you mean aircrack-ng?
<marcelC> yes, for wireless
<Pici> marcelC: Use apt-cache search aircrack   to search for packages before making assumptions.
<bindi> marcelC: well use that then instead
<marcelC> i am looking at this tutorial but it is a little bit old http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/
<Jeff_Mosawy> OK. By the way, should I be connected to the internet for install this driver? Because I'm on Windows right now and I don't have internet in Ubuntu because my wireless doesn't work.
<marcelC> it's working
<PatrickC_Pre2> if I'm gonna dual-boot, how much HDD space should I have??
<marcelC> is any difference between linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic 2.6.38-8.42 and linux-headers-2.6.38-8 2.6.38-8.42 ?
<mediacenter> ok, so while attempting to install my 2wire wifi adapter, ndiswrapper shows that the driver is install properly yet i do not see a wlan0, also in lsmod is shows that ndiswrapper is not being used, I need some help figuring out this wifi dilemma please
<ali_> Jeff_Mosawy: you need internet.try to connect with eth0 first
<REK> Daekdroom: Guys whenever I leave my PC idle for 20-30mins the screen turns off and the power light flickers but it doesn't turn on no matter what . I always have to hard restart when that happens . And on restart I see what ever work was left to be done on the desktop like UPDATES or DOWNLOADS had been working well just the display was giving problems .
<REK> can you help me mate?
<newubuntu> hey anyone here running a wubi-installed copy of ubuntu???
<PatrickC_Pre2> how much space do I need if I'm going to dual-boot?
<Halzen> PatrickC_Pre2: Ubuntu can run comfortably with only about 10GB of space.
<dfgas> updated to 11.04 and now my screen is all messed up. besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there any other settings i can delete?
<PatrickC_Pre2> what about 6GB?
<jrib> newubuntu: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<PatrickC_Pre2> its an old laptop
<dfgas> so it will auto setup my screen again?
<vooze> newubuntu, just ask your question about it
<Halzen> REK: I would try a kernel update. Here's a guide to installing Liquorix kernels: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html
<PatrickC_Pre2> only has a 15GB Hdd to start
<mediacenter> according to the ubuntu wifi docs it says if there is no wlan0 then the problem persists with the driver not working properly, I am following the ubuntu unleashed wiki
<Halzen> PatrickC_Pre2: With such limited space, I would limit it to one installation.
<PatrickC_Pre2> thanks Halzen
<REK> Halzen: Thanks I was looking for a kernel update only
<newubuntu> ok, i run a XP and linux dual boot...NEITHER XP NOR UBUNTU CAN KEEP TRACK OF TIME NOW...THE CLOCK SHOWS INCORRECT TIME ALWAYS!!!
<Halzen> PatrickC_Pre2: Luckily, 2.5" hard drives are virtually universal and very affordable.
<ubuntu_> on ubuntu because have dropped F1-F6 ahell?
<jrib> newubuntu: if you fix the time, when is it incorrect again?
<mosez> knows somebody a good way to manipulate the nameserver list when i connect a vpn with network manager?
<Halzen> newubuntu: That's a motherboard issue. Try updating your motherboard firmware, or even a BIOS update might be needed.
<PatrickC_Pre2> Halzen: it has 128MB RAM, I'm gonna get a new laptop before I upgrade this one :)
<mediacenter> newubuntu, no need for all caps, even with frustration, possible if they still have it your c2032 battery on the motherboard is dead, replace, reset in bios, and see if fixed
<newubuntu> @jrib: after rebooting of course
<jrib> newubuntu: replace the cmos battery?
<Halzen> PatrickC_Pre2: I hear you. I see some great options pop onto Craigslist almost every day.
<PatrickC_Pre2> ok, thanks for the suggestion!
<mosez> scenario: no vpn connected, use first 127.0.0.1 ns, if it doesnt know the record use the one from dhcp. if vpn is connected try first 127.0.0.1 and if that doesnt find a record try out the one defined by vpn
<akshay_> rocket16
<akshay_> hello rocket16
<sabri_icone> bonjour a tous
<PatrickC_Pre2> bye all, thanks for the help!
<newubuntu> u mean its a battery problem?
<sabri_icone> qui as une idée sur la LPIC
<ronr_> how can I check how many cpus and memory I have using shell?
<sabri_icone> LPIC 1
<mediacenter> newubuntu what jrib said
<sabri_icone> des cours ou des exemples d'exame
<sabri_icone> :p
<sabri_icone> allo
<sabri_icone> alors
<sabri_icone> personnes n'a  une idée sur la LPIC
<DJones> !fr | sabri_icone
<ubottu> sabri_icone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mediacenter> hmmm, idea, brb
<sabri_icone> sorry
<Halzen> ronr_: I think gnome-system-monitor will still work in Gnome 3.
<sabri_icone> ;) hello all ubunteros
<ronr_> Halzen: in terminal?
<Halzen> ronr_: My Gnome 3 install didn't last long on my machine, so I can't check for you.
<sabri_icone> if someone has some idea about LPIC help me
<Halzen> ronr_: That or alt-F2.
<sabri_icone> i want some document or blank exam if possible
<maxb> mosez: I wish there was a nice way to do it. I've ended up building myself a fairly complex shell script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603267/
<newubuntu> i strongly doubt dat this is a CMOS battery issue guys...coz the problem has arised only after installing ubuntu using Wubi
<compdoc> The Linux Professional Institute Certification ?
<sabri_icone> ,o one has an idea about LPIC ?
<sabri_icone> yeah, compdoc
<jrib> newubuntu: well replace the battery and rule it out
<compdoc> never heard of it
<jpds> sabri_icone: Yeas.
<sabri_icone> jpds:
<Halzen> newubuntu: Wubi won't mess with your motherboard or BIOS. Check the battery and try a motherboard firmware update.
<sabri_icone> can you help me ? to get some information
<ronr_> Halzen: it's a server, yes? only got ssh to it.
<sabri_icone> i planify to pass this month , i need some alumni exam
<newubuntu> yeah? so why is this problem resolved if i uninstall ubuntu and run ONLY windows?
<insanity99> hey guys, is there a way to have the bottom bar on 11.04 so i can see my open programs?
<sabri_icone> also , course's really great to know what i will pass
<sagaci> insanity99, run Classic Gnome
<sabri_icone> it seem no one is interesting to LPI certification !
<sagaci> sabri_icone, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mosez> maxb: thx for that, got to take a look at it... i hoped that i'm not the first who needs that and that there are already solutions i cant find
<sabri_icone> sagaci: mais cé du topic ?
<sabri_icone> :p
<Halzen> sabri_icone: I'd head over to the Linux Foundation. They're the leaders in Linux certification, and will be of more help to you than a distro support chat.
<DaveAG> We're currently running 10.04 LTS with Evolution 2.28.3 to connect to an Exchange 2003 system via the OWA based exchange connector. I've been unable to find any means of connecting, either MAPI or OWA, to Exchange 2010 which we will be migrating to this summer. I know IMAP will work but am looking for a solution that would get calendaring in as well. Davmail looks possible, but I'd rather not have an extra service to support just to bridge Exchange to
<insanity99> i'd rather uity, but be able to see my open programs
<sabri_icone> sagaci: its not ? an ubuntu_ topicN
<LjL> sabri_icone: ce salon est seulement pour problemes techniques avec Ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic pour autres choses
<dob1> hi, i have sun java installed on 11.04,  why if i want to install groovy too ubuntu wants to install openjdk ?
<newubuntu> help anyone?
<sabri_icone> LjL: thaks
<dob1> i want to use groovy with sun jdk
<Halzen> DaveAG: Evolution historically doesn't get along with certain Exchange functions. I'd try Thunderbird.
<jrib> !who | newubuntu
<ubottu> newubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jeff_Mosawy> Ali_: Hi again. I did what you said but unfortunately I couldn't get the driver. Becuase it need an internet and I don't have.
<sabri_icone> hello all
<jrib> newubuntu: does the issue present itself if you boot windows, shutdown, boot windows again?
<ubuntu_> on ubuntu because have dropped F1-F6 ahell?
<newubuntu> !ubotto thanks i didnt know this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sabri_icone> can someone help me to take some doc about LPI certification
<sabri_icone> or some alumni exam
<DaveAG> Halzen: This is for integrated groupware, not just email. I didn't thing Thunderbird had any way of tying into the GAL and calendars does it?
<syockit> ubuntu_, alt-F1 to alt-F6
<newubuntu> !jrib wanna help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syockit> ubuntu_, wait maybe it was ctrl-alt
<jrib> newubuntu: I'm trying to.  But can only do so if you answer questions
<coz_> ctrl+F1  etc
<coz_> ctrl+alt+F1
<syockit> ubuntu_, from X, ctrl-alt. from tty, just alt
<coz_> etc  I believe
<fredrik__> so, just installed 11.04 and trying to understand unity. I installed wine and a windows application. How can I threw unity find this app? Wine nore the windows program shows up when I search for apps witch super-key
<syockit> newubuntu, don't prefix ! when mentioning nickname
<Halzen> DaveAG: Any chance this will help? http://gitorious.org/lightning-exchange-provider/pages/Home
<newubuntu> jrib: sry ur last wues got lost in the group...and no there is no problem when i boot windows, shut down, and boot windows again
<ronr_> Halzen: doesn't seem to have gnome installed.
<milen8204> How can I do CPU temperature monitoring
<DaveAG> Halzen: Cheers, that definitely looks worth a try
<jrib> newubuntu: make linux use local time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Make%20Linux%20use%20%27Local%27%20time
<Halzen> ronr_: You have Gnome Shell but not Gnome? I must've missed something.
<OneSquared> Hello, I need help. I would rename file (637-texte.png --> 637.png) but how ?
<syockit> Did someone mention witch? Witches shall be lynched
<ubuntu_> syockit, i know that because isnt there the shell? i see nothing..
<newubuntu> jrib: tx, checking ur link out...
<Halzen> OneSquared: Gnome can do that. Right-click and Rename.
<Yulya> hello guys
<llutz> OneSquared: rename 's/-texte//' *.png
<milen8204> OneSquared, i a terminal ?
<Yulya> i have some trouble with 10.04
<Halzen> Hello, Yulya.
<milen8204> OneSquared, mv 637-texte.png  637.png
<OneSquared> Halzen, There are a lot of file :/ about 248.
<llutz> mv 637-texte.png 637.png
<Yulya> i make backup with tar, unpack it, install grub
<syockit> ubuntu_ no login at all? just blank? but you have X (GNOME/KDE/etc)?
<ronr_> Halzen: I have a Gnome shell? when did I say I have a Gnome shell? :)
<Yulya> fix fstab http://paste2.org/p/1398614
<Halzen> OneSquared: Open up the folder in Nautilus and Ctrl-F.
<Yulya> on first boot i got http://touhou.ru/upload/6a12b415e03838b3682c25ea0fc379a8.png
<Yulya> and nothing happen
<Halzen> ronr_: My bad, you said shell and I jumped to Gnome Shell for some reason.
<kevinyoung_> hi all
<amr_> howto install Gnome 3
<ronr_> Halzen: no idea what kind of shell :)
<Halzen> ronr_: Try these in terminal for your CPU and RAM: "free -m" and "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<OneSquared> There are a lot of file : 637-texte.png, 6898-look.png, 875458-nick.png, etc..... so I would a dynamic command or script for rename all file.
<fredrik__> so, just installed 11.04 and trying to understand unity. I installed wine and a windows application. How can I threw unity find this app? Wine nore the windows program shows up when I search for apps witch super-key
<ronr_> Halzen: right, thanks! I forgot the commands.
<ubuntu_> syockit, yes are all blank im using gnome, for add  how i do it?
<Halzen> ronr_: Good. Sorry for the confusion.
<ronr_> Halzen: I blame myself. I wasn't clear enough.
<syockit> ubuntu_ tty should've been installed by default
<dob1> hi, i have sun java installed on 11.04,  why if i want to install groovy too ubuntu wants to install openjdk ?  i want to use groovy with sun jdk
<ronr_> Halzen: free -m gives me 492 total. don't remember what that maens.
<OneSquared> I will like use sed but it's difficult...
<syockit> ubuntu_ see if you have tty1.conf in /etc/init/
<Halzen> ronr_: That reads 492 MB of RAM, meaning you have 512MB installed.
<jrib> OneSquared: you need to describe what sort of rule you want to use to rename them-
<ronr_> Halzen: that's.... pathetic.
<ronr_> Halzen: thanks :)
<ubuntu_> syockit, if i install tty then work like other distro?
<Halzen> ronr_: It's a bit under par, yeah. xD
<ronr_> Halzen: how do I know how many cores the cpu has? if it prints out only one cpu it means only one core?
<ubuntu_> syockit, yes ive this file there...
<Halzen> ronr_: There will be a line around the middle of the print with "cpu cores". As you know, multiple cores will fit on one physical CPU, so you have to be careful what you read.
<syockit> ubuntu_ the conf file is installed by upstart (I found out by doing 'dpkg -S /etc/init/tty1.conf'), and I think it is also installed in your distro
<llutz> OneSquared: if the files all start with a number and you want to remove ALL text,s tarting from "-":       rename 's/-[A-z]*//g' *.png
<LjL> sabri_icone: http://lpi.org/eng/certification/the_lpic_program/lpic_1/exam_101_sample_questions
<ronr_> Halzen: no cores. if I run 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep core' it prints out nothing.
<syockit> ubuntu_ the command 'ps' will list running processes. If you do 'ps -a | grep getty', do you get a list, or nothing?
<llutz> ronr_: LANG=C grep core /proc/cpuinfo
<Halzen> ronr_: That's odd. O.o
<amr_> Is it possible to find distributions based on Ubuntu using GNOME 3 is currently
<ronr_> llutz: meh?
<Sidewinder1> 10.04 and 10.10 use Gnome.
<ronr_> llutz: that gave out nothing as well.
<Halzen> ronr_: Given your RAM, it's possible that you're using a CPU or motherboard that's too old to provide information that these commands can read. That's just my theory, though.,
<OneSquared> Thanks you llutz
<ronr_> Halzen: it's a brand new server ;)
<newubuntu> jrib: ur solution didnt quite work :(
<gbjk> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu 11.04 32-bit on a thinkpad t420. I've brought everything up to date with apt-get. I don't get unity. If I run unity-support-test I get 'extension "GLX" missing on display :0.0.
<syockit> Sidewinder1, and 11.04 uses it partly
<fredrik__> how do I create a "launcher" that act likes an installed app in Unity? Ie when I browse installed apps I want to se the launcher
<jrib> newubuntu: in what way?
<gbjk> Restricted drivers shows nvidia as activated but not running. (I've seen this might be a bug).
<syockit> fredrik__ it's probably a .desktop entry
<robin0800> amr_, no
<newubuntu> jrib: the link told me to set my clock to 'local time' if its on 'ust' time, but its ALREADY set to 'local time'
<judgen> Hi
<jrib> newubuntu: well try the other option
<syockit> fredrik__ maybe quite tricky to find tutorial for that one, seeing google doesn't recognize the .
<newubuntu> jrib: what other option?
<gbjk> dmesg doesn't suggest that the module was kicked out.
<jrib> newubuntu: if it currently says "no", then change it to "yes"
<Halzen> ronr_: Let's try a more specific terminal command: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor | wc -l
<judgen> How do i disable screen blanking properly... setting "Option" "DPMS" "no" in xorg.conf did not work.
<speedy> sal
<syockit> fredrik__ if you "ls /usr/share/applications" you get a list of system-installed .desktop files
<newubuntu> jrib: exactly what i tried to do, but ubuntu says i dont have permission to make changes in the file
<fredrik__> syockit, But how can I make it act like a "installed app"? can I make unity find it to launch it. I dont want to pin it to the launcher.. I dont use it that often..
<speedy> sa
<gbjk> What do I do next to understand 1) If my driver isn't working (nvidia 4200M) 2) Why unity bombs with GLX errors.
<speedy> hello
<jrib> newubuntu: use "gksudo gedit /etc/default/rcS"
<ronr_> Halzen: that gave out 1
<speedy> fuck you
<llutz> judgen: xset -dpms
<Halzen>  ronr_: Well, then you have one CPU. We're getting...somewhere.
<kevinyoung_> how to stop command apt-get when it running
<ronr_> Halzen: the question is where ;)
<nerdshell> what is the command ./setup .sh used for exactly ?
<kevinyoung_> please
<Sidewinder1> syockit, An I correct in my assumption (I'm on 10.04) that one can get to Gnome in 11.04 at boot by selection "Classic Ununtu?"
<syockit> fredrik__ if you want to make your own, put it in "~/.local/share/applications"
<fredrik__> syockit, I just want to be able to browse it whitout looking up the exe file in nautilus everytime I want to start it
<nerdshell> kevinyoung_: ctrl+c
<judgen> llutz, still get screen blanking every five minutes without activity...
<syockit> Sidewinder1, should be. If I'm not mistaken, they included the fallback in case Unity doesn't work. But I haven't tried
<syockit> fredrik__ hence the .desktop file
<nerdshell> what is the command ./setup .sh used for exactly ?
<Sidewinder1> syockit, Thanx
<syockit> fredrik__ I'm pretty sure Unity also searches it
<fredrik__> syockit, Ok. Think I understand... its not easy this... In Gnome all wine apps was installed to the startmenu in wine folder
<kevinyoung_> o thanks
<Halzen> ronr_: Any chance you can Pastebin the output of "less /proc/cpuinfo"?
<Yulya> guys, whole qestion in one line: i make tar file from live system, unpack it on new disk, install grub, fix fstab like here http://paste2.org/p/1398614 and on first reboot i got : http://touhou.ru/upload/6a12b415e03838b3682c25ea0fc379a8.png and nothing happen
<newubuntu> jrub: done! but ill be able to check if it worked the next time i boot, thnkx anyways man, tx a lot!
<nerdshell> what is the command ./setup .sh used for exactly ?
<jnlsnl_> around 100 bad sectors is not so bad right?
<jmkgreen> this the best channel to deal with a server upgraded to natty which won't now go beyond a grub prompt?
<Yulya> if i move /var/ and /tmp/ to its default place and remove bind's from fstab system boot properly
<kpower> what's a great way to leanr open office calc?
<kpower> graph and all
<nerdshell> what is the command ./setup .sh used for exactly ?
<maco> nerdshell: with a space in it like that? a syntax error
<ronr_> Halzen: http://pastebin.com/yNsLcQYC
<usr13> nerdshell: running executables  ./executable-file  sh executable-file
<maco> nerdshell:  ./setup.sh would execute a script named setup.sh
<jrib> nerdshell: if you mean "./setup.sh" it just runs setup.sh which can do whatever it wants
<fredrik__> syockit, Ok, in my .local/share/applications I have a bunch of files like: wine-extension-gif.desktop nothing more... What should I put here?
<DerMicha1> hay
<Halzen> ronr_: Well, I don't know why it isn't showing the cores, but I know that CPU to be a quad-core.
<mrcreativity> ubuntu installer doesnt seem to see my hard drive
<alexUnder> anyone knows from shell scripts ? :/
<mrcreativity> can anyone help me
<usr13> nerdshell: setup.sh is more than likely a script that will setup or install something on your system.  Be careful.
<ronr_> Halzen: It's a bit weird that it has only 512MB RAM, no?
<Silekonn> Hello all.
<syockit> fredrik__ first let's confirm whether it finds the .desktop entry or not. gedit that wine-extension-gif.desktop and check its name. Then use unity's finder to find it. Is it able to find?
<fredrik__> syockit, sorry.. there was a folder called wine and in that one lays my windows app.. Still.. unity cant find my windows app.. still lost..
<Halzen> ronr_: Yeah, that's odd, too. Did you build this machine, or are you renting it?
<nerdshell> usr13: is it the same as the make && configure && make install ?
<mrcreativity> it works fine with windows, but ubuntu doesnt see the hard drive
<acon543> what are the applications that use jamendo music service , I know rhythmbox, amarok and clementine
<ronr_> Halzen: neither, I just work here ;) started working here this week. it's a new company too so the server only got here a couple of days ago. trying to see what's what.
<akshay_> anirban ru dere
<vak> hi all
<syockit> fredrik__ I just restarted my unity-applications-daemon and it manages to find my custom .desktop. So I suppose it works. After making one .desktop file, you may have to relogin
<akshay_> helllo anirban
<ubuntu_> syockit, thanks again but for add only 2 tty?i know the comand please
<vak> What shortcut shows desktop in Unity?
<akshay_> cyber life
<fredrik__> syockit, ok.. Im trying to relogin then
<usr13> nerdshell: No. But if it is indeed an executable scirpt, you can look and see what it will do.  cat setup.sh
<syockit> fredrik__ do you already have the .desktop entry?
<ronr_> Halzen: apparently, it's supposed to serve git and redmine. it still feels a bit low on RAM.
<phoenixsampras> please a proper RDP client with gui example??
<akshay_> anirban
<milen8204> Anyone have had a problem whit compiz in Ubuntu 11.04
<fredrik__> syockit, yes. In a subfolder of the .local/share/applications lays a .desktop file for my windows app
<Halzen> ronr_: Well, something doesn't seem quite right with the configuration. I guess if it's working we shouldn't mess with your work machine, but still... xP
<nerdshell> ah, I got it, the software is installed by the setup script, not with a makefile
<nerdshell> usr13: ah, I got it, the software is installed by the setup script, not with a makefile
<fredrik__> syockit, rebooting.. brb
<w30> i don't get Unity running even though my login chooser session says Unity;  I have to restart  the window manager with Fusion
<syockit> fredrik__ okay go on and relogin, then try to find that file
<usr13> nerdshell: ... but that is not to say that it won't install an application in much the same way as ./configure ; make ; make install
<DerMicha1> ive got a problem with my RS232 Card: the most time I get the error "Control signals read: Input-/Output Error" it makes no difference which programm i use for accessing ttyS1.
<DerMicha1> here are the messages from lspci and gtkterm: http://pastebin.com/Nbcv80eh i am using ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<blackbit> !bazhang
<usr13> nerdshell: Yes, you are correct
<ronr_> Halzen: well, I'll ask the guy who ordered the machine. it just seems like a really odd configuration.
<blackbit> !bazhang
<ronr_> Halzen:  thanks for all the help :)
<alexUnder> this is inside an .sh.. is there any error on the line ? because its doesnt start ---> /home/alex/.nuke/Nuke6.0 -b %f
<Halzen> ronr_: No problem. :)
<syockit> ubuntu_, sorry I'm not sure what's wrong there. so you ctrl-alt-f1 and nothing comes out? Does it stay in GNOME/KDE/XFCE/Unity/whatever  or does it become black screen?
<nerdshell> usr13: okay, thanks a lot, actually, it's a pretty trusted software, but thanks for the cat script.sh hint, didn't know about it
<ronr_> Halzen: on a different note, I updated my ubuntu box at home from 10.11 to 11.04 and suddenly xbmc videos are choppy. any idea why? :p
<usr13> nerdshell: NP
<andriatiana> hi
<w30> i don't get Unity running even though my login chooser session says Unity;  I have to restart  the window manager with Fusion. Is there a sesson file that needs tweaking?
<Halzen> ronr_: Well, let me get this out of the way real quick: I never recommend doing a straight upgrade from one version to another. I always prefer backing up the /home folder and doing a clean install.
<nerdshell> usr13: it wont be possible to see what is inside the script using a text editor ?
<rtdos> hello all: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<Dink> How would one go about running both FF3.6 and FF4 ?
<Dink> On 11.04
<nerdshell> what is the channel for open discussion about Ubuntu please ?
<Dark_Star1> hello has anyone managed to implement bridged networking in ubuntu with a vbox guest os?? I need to be able to contact the guest os from the network
<usr13> ronr_: It could be that your video driver is not the same.  Could be that the video player you are using is hosed up.  Could be that it is streaming video and it's playing faster than it's streaming.  etc. etc.
<Halzen> ronr_: If you're slick with the install, you can even isolate the /home folder to its own partition. That's what I'll be doing with my upcoming Fedora install.
<syockit> nerdshell, come to #ubuntu-offtopic. closely related to ubuntu, but not #ubuntu enough
<nerdshell>  nerdshell: usr13: it wont be possible to see what is inside the script using a text editor ?
<ronr_> Halzen: I've heard that recommendation before, but it seems a bit odd, imho. an OS upgrade shouldn't be a problem. A fresh install feels like much more trouble.
<usr13> nerdshell: Yes it will
<Silekonn> Ubuntu noob here.  I have installed xp/v/7 on a box and then i installed ubuntu with /boot, /swap, root and /home.  I am /now/ trying to install Kubuntu and would like to have it use the first boot, swap and home partitions.  Is this doable/practical?
<ronr_> usr13: same video player as the previous version, not streaming video. could be the video driver, but I'd expect the update to either keep it or update it.
<Halzen> ronr_: It's really not so bad. Your app settings are saved in your /home folder, so the rest should only set you back an hour or two every six months. Software upgrades can cause a lot of problems, though.
<syockit> Dink, you may have to download the flavorless unpatched version of the other to avoid dependency conflict. For example, download firefox 3.6 binaries and install to your home or /opt folder. And also make sure to make new profile
<jrib> Silekonn: why install ubuntu and kubuntu?  Just install kubuntu-desktop package on your ubuntu install
<bperu> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 along Windows 7 Ult. 64. The Wubi installer finishes without errors but when rebooting there are no changes to the system and W7 boots up as normally. No traces of Ubuntu on the boot menu nor in the boot selector inside the W7 control panel. Anyone know what the fix is?
<Silekonn> jrib: The box is a demo system.
<ronr_> Halzen: right, but wouldn't I need to reinstall all my software?
<Dink> syockit: So grab from mozilla site, extract to /opt or what not and use new profile ?
<Halzen> ronr_: Normally, yes. Luckily, AptOnCD is here to help: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<jrib> Silekonn: but you understand that installing kubuntu-desktop will give you an identical setup to what you get with kubuntu and you get to choose your environment at the login screen?
<syockit> Dink, yup. I don't know of a deb package that will not conflict
<usr13> ronr Halzen: I would say that software updates can cause problems occasionally, but I wouldn't go so far as to say they cause a lot of problems.  I've done a lot of upgrades with very few problems.
<Halzen> ronr_: There is no slick and easy way to upgrade with no chance of issues. Thankfully, this only has to happen every 6-12 months.
<ronr_> Halzen: I'll check it out... but that's why I don't like the idea of a fresh install. Don't want to mess anything up...
<Dink> syockit: thanks
<edbian> Halzen: ronr_ Every 3 years if you stick with LTS releases only
<Halzen> usr13: I guess I should be more careful with my phrasing: upgrading a distro holds the risk of one or two of many potential problems.
<Silekonn> jrib: is the theme for ubuntu used with ubuntu's desktop manager (excuse my lack of terminology)?
<Halzen> edbian: Yick. x3
<Silekonn> jrib:  It needs to look identical to cust. systems.
<ubuntu_> syockit, in ctrl-alt-f1 is a X mode,where i am....
<edbian> Halzen: I use Debian!  :P
<Halzen> edbian: Sounds about right. :P
<robin0800> I think safe-upgrade stops a lot of problems
<jrib> Silekonn: "cust. systems"?
<Silekonn> jrib: customers have ubuntu and so I am learning it.
<ronr_> edbian: that feels like staying back in time :)
<jrib> Silekonn: well with ubuntu you'll have gdm whereas kubuntu users would see kdm.  That would be different, yes
<ubuntu_> syockit, i know that exist a comand just for add other virtual shell but i dunno :(
<usr13> ronr_:  Halzen  In my opinion, it's usually better to just fix what  you have.  Yes, I would agree, one or  two potential problems may occur.  If you are logged into one of these support channels, what you see is problems problems problems.  90% of the people that are upgrading are having no problems, but people are not reporting success stories here, they are reporting problems.
<user82> hi. is there a tool to track(=txt or graphic) the cpu usage of a selected task?
<syockit> ubuntu_, wow I haven't seen one that use f1 for X before. Wait, what about arch... err anyways so how about f2 and f3 or others? btw just for the record my X is on 8, and upstart output on 7
<researcher> how do I resolve this http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=6fd2d077ba&view=att&th=12fbade30661f545&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_gna7mksp0&zw
<jatt> user82: top -p
<Silekonn> jrib: can you answer my q about partitions?
<Halzen> ronr_, edbian: A common philosophy among Linux users is that the cutting edge is overrated. I personally disagree, but stability is welcoming too.
<edbian> Halzen: The cutting edge is the most fun!
<ronr_> Halzen: imho, stability is overrated. one of the reasons I use Firefox Nightly rather than stable/beta/aurora :p
<donkeyinspace> hello, i would like to check a burned ubuntu cd (dont have iso) using MD5SUM, anyone know if can it be done?
<user82> jatt does it make a log?
<FreeHCK> hi from russia, people! :)
<ronr_> usr13: well, I don't know where to begin in fixing the issue
<nerdshell> I am using Guake terminal, and in the general preference I can set the default interpreter, what is the difference between setting bin/bash and using <user shell> ??
<Halzen> usr13: I don't speak solely from my time in IRC. Forums, blogs...all covered with upgrade woes. I understand that the success stories typically go unheard, but I'm just saying that a clean install can sidestep these problems.
<edbian> bperu: You still there?
<bperu> edbian: Hi, sure
<jatt> user82: you can use it in combination with the -b flag
<jatt> user82: and redirect the thing to a file
<edbian> nerdshell: Every user has a default shell (like dash or bash or sh or something).  Typically everyone's default is bash (cause let's face it bash is the standard)
<syockit> ubuntu_ try "getty 8 38400 tty2"?
<Halzen> edbian, ronr_: That's the spirit. I'm switching to Fedora soon to enjoy the newest app updates in their unadultered goodness. I had some good times in Ubuntu, though...
<jrib> Silekonn: you should be able to select manual partitioning during install and do what you want, just choose not to format the partitions that already have data on them
<nerdshell> FreeHCK: Hello, what's the temperature in there ? =)
<mbeierl> Silekonn: you can use the same /home partition, but I would recommend using different /boot and / partitions if you are going to install ubuntu (gnome) and kubuntu (kde) as individual bootable operating systems
<edbian> bperu: Something is going wrong with the grub boot loader.  Because this is wubi I don't have an exact idea of how to fix it :(
<FreeHCK> 21 C
<ronr_> Halzen: well, I installed ubuntu on the box just because... I installed ubuntu on the box. I have no real preference either way on the distro there. it's just a media center.
<edbian> bperu: My suggestion is go back into the wubi installer and try to see if you can find any options or setting or anything about grub.  Perhaps there is a 'install grub' buttons somwhere
<nerdshell> edbian: so I have bash per default, in my case <user shell> or /bin/bash is the same, right?
<FreeHCK> <donkeyinspace> try md5sum /dev/cdrom
<edbian> bperu: My second suggestion is to just do a normal install
<mbeierl> Silekonn: the reason is that the software updates will happen for one and might not be consistent with the other.  keeping boot and root distinct avoids any possible conflicts
<edbian> nerdshell: yes exactly
<Halzen> ronr_: A media center won't be too picky, so there's little reason for you to be, too. :P
<edbian> Halzen: I think you mean 'unaltered'
<zniavre> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Silekonn> mbeierl: I know to use a different / :)  but I am asking if overwriting boot, swap and home is acceptable.?
<bperu> edbian: I was going to do the normal install but I wasn't sure it would screw up Windows somehow (or that Windows would screw itself up in the process, which seems to be what it does best)
<usr13> Halzen: I would agree with that, ... to a  certain extent.  But you must admit, you see a lot of problems people have with installs too.  Just because one does a fresh intall does not mean it is going to be problem free in the end.   (Actually, this is a topic that should be on #ubuntu-offtopic )
<nerdshell> edbian: how can I change my interpreter ? maybe, moving from bash to zsh ??
<ronr_> Halzen: right. just needed something that can use the ION board I have, and that's it basically.
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I just bought an USB-Wifi gadget for my wlan and Linux support, the connection is OK, but is VERY, very slow, is imposible to work that way, is the second I bought, I changed the previous because happened the same thing, can someone help please? I dont know what can be the problem.
<alexUnder> is there any error here? it wont run (its inside a .sh file) ------>   /home/alex/.nuke/Nuke6.0 -b %f
<edbian> bperu: The normal install actually has a better chance of working well.  Wubi is a bit of a hack.
<Halzen> edbian: Oddly enough, I meant unadulterated. It's early here.
<mbeierl> Silekonn: although the suggestion to install both the ubuntu desktop and kubuntu desktop in the same installation is good.  it is only the log in screen that would be slightly different.  from there when you log in, it will be identical
<edbian> nerdshell: You set it in /etc/passwd
<Silekonn> mbeierl: I understand.  I will share the home and swap partitions and recreate the others.
<edbian> Halzen: :P
<nerdshell> edbian: okay, needs a reboot ?
<kevinyoung_> ubuntu how to make 3d desktop please?
<mbeierl> Silekonn: I would keep boot separate if you want the two installed on separate roots.
<edbian> nerdshell: I think so.  Perhaps just log out and back in
<Halzen> usr13: Yep. The fresh-install-versus-upgrade is a fight I see picked every time I'm on here.
<bperu> edbian: Do you know if there is any VM that will allow me to run the installer virtualized in Windows, and install to a real hard disk partition?
<nerdshell> edbian: okya, thanks a lot, but actually what is the difference between shell and interpreter ?
<edbian> bperu: Umm, virtualbox might be able to let you do that.
<donkeyinspace> FreeHCK , However this will almost NEVER be the same hash as the iso image that was burned to the disk, because this command includes the empty space at the end of the disk, which changes the hash. So you must check only the part of the disk that was on the iso.
<edbian> bperu: But I don't think that will be easier or safer than just installing normally :)
<Halzen> bperu: Sounds like Wubi, but there's nothing that will give you a true-to-form install while operating inside of Windows. Don't be too scared of an Ubuntu Live CD.
<newubuntu> QUESTION--- how to make flash videos run smoothly on ubuntu, youtube videos get stuck when changed to full screen mode sometimes...
<Silekonn> jrib:  Thanks for the help.
<hyphyphyph> Hi all.  Any way to get the damned battery icon into the Unity panel ?
<edbian> bperu: Really it is not hard or confusing :)
<Silekonn> mbeierl:  Thanks for the help.
<bperu> edbian, Halzen: I'm fresh out of USB sticks and CD-Rs, that's why I was looking for a way to keep it all "inside" the computer :)
<kevinyoung_> brothers how to make 3D desktop ?
<iggyology> is clicking on Firfox... watching the icon pulse... and .... nothing happens (acer aspire one, win 7 starter garbage, Ubuntu on 4 gig flash, everything loaded ok, got internet access)
<Halzen> bperu: Well, that's gonna put you in a bind. You could use Wubi, but frankly it's more trouble than its worth.
<nerdshell> what does etc stands for ?
<researcher> where can I get linux trainers in India?
<mbeierl> Silekonn: you are welcome.  That is a lot of partitions though.  it is possible to have /boot on the same one as / (as in don't make a separate boot partition) and reduce your management that way
<Halzen> I'm out, guys. Enjoy your Natty bugs. :P
<bperu> Halzen, edbian: Thanks for your time and help.
<bperu> laters all
<usr13> Halzen: Yep, there are good arguments for both sides.  But I think the bottom line is that fresh-install is ok for those that have not added a lot of extra apps. while dist-upgrade is a good path for those that have heavily customized their systems and added a lot of apps. that weren't in the default install.
<iggyology> brb in 1 minute... I would like to PM anyone about my firefox issue in Ubuntu on my flash drive
<iggyology> this room is flying!
<nerdshell> what does etc stand for ?
<iggyology> etcetera
<GuataPeluda> _/join #openfiler
<donkeyinspace> hello, i would like to check a burned ubuntu cd (dont have iso) using MD5SUM, anyone know if can it be done?
<pzn> upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. how can I use old gnome interface/taskbar? any configuration option?
<iggyology> latin for "and so on"
<nerdshell> iggyology: no, I was talking about the etc in the linux file system
<iggyology> ha hahahhahaha
<iggyology> sorry
<iggyology> lol
<eoke> pzn, You should have a ubuntu classic option on the logon screen under session
<riktking> pzn, you can log out and get "gnome" back
<iggyology> have to leave my chair for 1 minute
<Silekonn> mbeierl: But then I couldn't get my kicks off of sda10.  Thanks :)  ttyl
<iggyology> brb
<nerdshell> iggyology: yeah, in latin, it's actually et catera desunt, literally, and all other things, or all things that are missing
<mquin> nerdshell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<usr13> nerdshell: I don't know that it stands for anything in particular, it is a short directory name where application files are stored.
 * mbeierl thinks some people have too much time on their hands :)
<mbeierl> Silekonn: you're welcome.  enjoy!
<lbbef_> Hi! Can anybody help with the audio quality in Ubuntu? I notice its not very good...
<quassel_> what is wrong with ff4 it hangs when i want to type in address bar, but ok in google's bar
<FreeHCK> <donkeyinspace> sorry. try " head --bytes=`isosize /dev/cdrom` /dev/cdrom | md5sum -b "
<usr13> !audio | lbbef_:
<ubottu> lbbef_:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<matthias_> hey, my terminal currently looks like this http://imagebin.org/151658
<matthias_> and ideas how to revert this?
<Ecsi> hi all !
<matthias_> I have no idea how that happened, I just turned on the pc and it looked like this :(
<quassel_> is there way to my ff3 back?
<Ecsi> how to activate s2both in the suspend ? (uswsusp installed)
<matthias_> I tried rebooting but it didn't help either
<quassel_> oops, to *get* ...
<usr13> matthias_: Is this gnome-terinal ?
<ronr_> ff3? why use ff3?
<nerdshell> mquin: thanks a lot
<rtdos> HELP: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<matthias_> usr13: it's urxct
<ronr_> it's like saying you want to use netscape 4.
<nerdshell> usr13: look at mquin's link : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard#Directory_structure
<ronr_> that makes no sense.
<Janusman> anyone have problems with the "Dim others" compiz plugin? Mine just quits working sporadically
<matthias_> usr13: actually it's  "urxvt +tr -tint black -sh 25 -tn rxvt-unicode"
<mbeierl> I am caught between releases of Ubuntu.  I can not really use 10.10 as I keep getting display issues (see screenshot at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672749), which is resolved in 2.6.36 + kernels, but I can't use them because iphone tethering is broken.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<rtdos> HELP: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<pzn> eoke, riktking: now using gnome again :-) thanks
<riktking> pzn, no danger
<sine_> hi
<rtdos> HELP: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<Dark_Star1> has anyone manage to configure bridge networking with a virtualbox guest OS in 10.10?? I need a decent guide or ssome tips please
<ronr_> anyways, thanks for the help guys! have a good one!
<Janusman> is there a way to tell ubuntu to always set the CPU speed to max?
<researcher> Virtual machine fails to work and displays this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/screenshotst.png/
<mosez> knows somebody a way to _always_ set 127.0.0.1 as first nameserver to resolv.conf?
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, I dont use virtualbox, but bridges are easy
<usr13> !virtualbox | Dark_Star1
<ubottu> Dark_Star1: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<milen8204> Anyone can help whit options for program recordmydesctop
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: can you give me a guide? or pointers?
<usr13> milen8204: What do you need to know ?
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, how many network cards are in the box?
<Dark_Star1> usr13: thanks for the help... I already looked and the ubuntu help only covers from 2.1
<llutz> mosez: using dhcp? change dhclient.conf to read "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;  "
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: 2
<i_is_broke> whats the command to reset the panels?
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: I need the guest os to appear on the network
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I just bought an USB-Wifi gadget for my wlan and Linux support, the connection is OK, but is VERY, very slow, is imposible to work that way, is the second I bought, I changed the previous because happened the same thing, can someone help please? I dont know what can be the problem.
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: so I want to assign eth2 to the guest OS
<quassel__> ff4 sucks a lot when i type fast
<FreeHCK> <donkeyinspace> This will be better: dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum
<mosez> llutz: prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; works only as long i'm not connecting my vpn connection. after connecting vpn my local ns will be the second ns only...
<llutz> mosez: check your vpn client.conf
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, good. On pastebin.com, can you post the contents of the file: /etc/network/interfaces?
<quassel__> even after i cleared all the history
<riktking> quassel__, why not try an alternative, such as chrome/ium
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: just need pointers to a decent guide 's all.. Ok but my interfaces file is quite simple so far
<luxores> hi
<compdoc> right
<quassel__> riktking: yeah, gotta go for it, that's disgrace for mozilla
<researcher> I wish to conduct linux training workshop for metro youth.Where can I find trainers?
<luxores> i have some problems with my qualcomm UMTS modem after upgrading ubuntu last night
<rtdos> HELP: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<luxores> it disconnects all 3 secounds
<usr13> researcher: Where?
<jrib> researcher: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is focused on support
<researcher> in India, Bombay & Pune city. triners will be paid
<luxores> May  4 14:53:42 -ThinkPad-X100e kernel: [ 1326.581624] qcserial 1-3:1.3: device disconnected
<alexUnder> is there any error here? it wont run (its inside a .sh file) ------>   /home/alex/.nuke/Nuke6.0 -b %f
<luxores> May  4 14:53:42 -ThinkPad-X100e kernel: [ 1326.860109] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 59
<luxores> May  4 14:53:43 -ThinkPad-X100e kernel: [ 1327.012558] usb 1-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0
<mhaddog> morning
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: http://fpaste.org/FEuS/
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I just bought an USB-Wifi gadget for my wlan and Linux support, the connection is OK, but is VERY, very slow, is imposible to work that way, is the second I bought, I changed the previous because happened the same thing, can someone help please? I dont know what can be the problem.
<luxores> can you give me some help?
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, you use the gnome desktop?
<mosez> llutz: http://pastie.org/1864271 and what exactly?
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: yeah
<Guest94920> hola a todos no tengo ni idea de que tipo de chat es este
<sine_> hi
<sine_> hi
<Guest94920> alguien me puede explicar
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: it's a standard 10.10 install
<Guest94920> para que sirbe
<Guest94920> sirve
<sine_> im having an issue with ubuntu on a new laptop it keeps freesing the internet
<sine_> freezing
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, open the menu System>Preferrences>Network Conecctions, is there anything listed in Wired?
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: yup auto eth2
<devon_hillard> I tried installing MSTTCOREFONTS and I got a Microsoft EULA. How do I continue? There is no 'Click OK', what do I press? The package manager is blocked at this stage.
<devon_hillard> I tried pressing enter or page down etc...
<Dr_Willis> devon_hillard:  hiot the tab key over to the yes/no button and hit enter
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, delete that, beacuse we're going to set the card manually, and not thru network manager
<Dr_Willis> devon_hillard:  if its sjhowing the EULA. hit 'q'to quit it.
<researcher> I cant start my sound in Natty. Kindly advice
<devon_hillard> <Dr_Willis> thanks, life saver
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: doone
<sine_> how can i list process and their cpu usage and also the bw allocation of procecces]
<Dr_Willis> sine_:  htop,  can most likely do that.
<devon_hillard> Dr_Willis: I tried closing the console, but the package manager still kept the locks on
<sine_> ta
<Guest94920> hi sine you talk spanis
<Dr_Willis> devon_hillard:  tjhres some apt-get command, or dpkg-reconfigure that will make it reshow the silly EULA thing
<hansu> anyone know how can i read/write in my hdd using LBA method ? any example in asm .. ?!
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, eth0 uses dhcp?
<Guest94920> Iam Argentino
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: No eth0 is commented out.. I have 2 cards the one I'm using right now has a manual address set
<noob> Can somebody help me with upgrading? There is a problem
<InHisName> I've just u/g to 11.04 and all was fine until screen blanking cut in.   Now all I have is a mouse arrow and black screen.  NO login prompt to unlock screen blanking.
<usr13> compdoc: Dark_Star1  Considered wicd yet?  (Many find it simplier and easier to use.)
<zizban> noob, whats your problem?
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: it's named eth0-eth2 as shown in the network interfaces file
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, ok, so you want eth0 to use that static ip? thats cool
<dr0id> what permission do you generally need over a dir and a file to change it's permissions ?
<sine_> downloading habgs
<llutz> mosez: seems openvpn needs some scripts to do, look at this example http://www.phocean.net/2006/12/07/openvpn-and-dns-on-a-linux-client.html
<sine_> it freezes on getting headers
<Guest94920> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<dr0id> what permission do you generally need over a dir and a file to change it's permissions ?
<Guest94920> I dont andestan
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | dr0id
<ubottu> dr0id: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<usr13> compdoc: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager   #Log out and back in again.
<dr0id> I am sure I have read that before :) woll re-read, thanks
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  a dir would need to be writeable perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> dr0id:  and executable.
<dr0id> hmm
<Dr_Willis> and of course you rarely see somthing wruiteable without it being readable. :)
<dr0id> what about a file ?
<noob> zizban: i upgraded to the 11.04 beta or whaterver from 10.10, and now when I go to the update manager it says "partial upgrage" but after running that it closes after a couple second
<Dark_Star1> usr13: no thnaks.. I need to manually configure this but i've not bridged before  let alone with a virtualised guest
<dr0id> hehe, yeah
<GAN900> So, 11.04 now segfaults while booting and goes into initramfs. As the 11.04 i386 image's usb-creator gives me a flash drive that hangs at SYSLINUX, how can I fsck in initramfs?
<bencc> why does this page give me error: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/erlang
<llutz> dr0id: only root or the owner of a file/dir can change permissions
<dr0id> aah, I see
<zizban> noob, I hear upgrades from the 11.04 beta are hit and miss
<usr13> Dark_Star1: Ok, just a suggestion.
<dr0id> thanks, there we go :)
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, try this in your interfaces file. backup the old one if you like: http://pastebin.com/0NPcD91j
<Dr_Willis> owner can always change permissions.. otherwise they could lock theirselfs out. :)
<noob> zizban: why?
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: Yeah. I want all network traffic on eth2 to go to vboxnet0
<Guest94920> hola
<vak> What is the shortcut to show desktop in Unity ?
<dr0id> HOLA
<Guest94920> Hablas español
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Star1:  theres some Virtualbox network config setting. that lets the vbox instance show up on the lan as if it was a 'real' machine. getting  an ip on the normal lan range.
<zizban> noob, I don't know why. They just seem to be. I wouldn't have recommended it myself
<Guest94920> porque no entiendo nada
<ayecee> !es | Guest94920
<BlouBlou> vak: 'super' (windows logo key)
<dabukalam> I'm trying to install natty, just booted off the disk, and I get the splash screen followed by initramfs giving me a mount error for /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs or something along those lines.
<ubottu> Guest94920: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> Dark_Star1:  Or it can be on its own private network.
<gaelfx> could someone tell me where to go to figure out how to block ISP-injected ads? (I know this is not the place for it, I just a need a good place to go)
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, any vm that uses the bridge br1 will obtain an ip address from your lan's dhcp server, unless you give the VM a static ip
<Dr_Willis> vak:  check  this unity guide >  http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<NAHH> rg
<dabukalam> gaelfx: #web? #programming? #ISPcomparators?
<Dark_Star1> Dr_Willis: I tried that (choosing the bridge network settings) but it turned out it wans't that simple... I need the guest os to repsond to a manually assigned ip address
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: Yeah I'll be manually assigning an address to the guest
<lukenukem> Hey, can someone help me with a problem with Natty Narwhal?
<dabukalam> !ask | lukenukem
<ubottu> lukenukem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, dhcp tends to be better, but as long as you set the static right...
<w30> my Unity chooser in my login screen doesn't work; How can I login with Unity? I can get Unity ok id I restart window manager in fusion utility.
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: and less headachy but I just need to have the guest OS on it's own permanent address
<ojii> is it normal that banshee doesn't show a notification when the song changes? If not, how do I enable it?
<compdoc> thats fine
<lukenukem> Cool! So, I've just upgraded from 10.10 (I guess) to NN. After installing and restarting I can still move the mouse thingy but the rest is frozen.
<lukenukem> Is there anything I can do?
<rtdos> HELP: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<untu> how do I display gnome in the realease 11.04?
<sine_> new install of 11.04 internet keeps freezing have to recon to irssi. windows is fine. not sure if it wifi drivers or something else please help
<BlouBlou> untu: Go to gdm menu, in which you select user, and select in a box below user password >> classic-session
<untu> gdm???
<usr13> sine_: You have no network connection?  Is that it?
<BlouBlou> untu: in session-screen, login window
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, you do have bridge-utils installed?
<ojii> lukenukem, not an expert, but you could try: ctrl+alt+F2, type  `metacity --replace &`, ctrl+alt+F7
<sine_> no im here with the inet con but it keeps freezing and hanging like on getting binaries
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: don't think so. I'll check
<Superstar> Are there any tools to limit CPU for certain processes? I've tried CPULIMIT but it doesn't handle spawned processes
<sine_> and irc updates in floods
<TheRedOctober> How do you kill a user logged into an X session without killing X?
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, you do need that, although you wont be needing to use any of its commands
<noob> does anybody have experince of upgrading from 11.04 beta to just 11.04?
<sine_> think it was after the updates yesterday
<Jenk> Could someone explain the output of ls -l , in this case, "-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 67548"  ?
<usr13> sine_: ... and it's  using a wireless connection?  Is this a laptop or a desktop PC?
<shashwatpns> There is no software sources in my system administration (10.10) !
<ojii> lukenukem, or try to open a shell using ctrl+alt+t from your current screen (no F2ing)
<untu> cant find it
<sine_> new asus g53j laptop
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: yes it's now installed
<sine_> after install it was fine
<shashwatpns> There is no software sources in my system administration (10.10) ! | help plz
<llutz> Jenk: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<usr13> sine_: What happened to mess it up?
<BlouBlou> untu: click on your user and change in a small box bellow user-password box
<donkeyinspace> FreeHCK , i ve been away, will try it later , thaks
<gedO> Hello
<lukenukem> ojii, I tried your first suggestion and I got the message: unable to open x display
<noob> does anybody have experince of upgrading from 11.04 beta to just 11.04?
<gedO> I can't install gnome tweak tool
<gedO> apt-get can't find it. Can someoune help me?
<ojii> lukenukem, that sounds bad and probably someone more experienced than me should try to help you
<llutz> Jenk: your line: a 64k file, owned by root, group root is read-/write-/executable for everyone and has no hardlinks pointing to it
<W00tty> hi
<sine_> its using wifi usr13 im guessing that its either a process hogging the bandwidth or something with the wifi card or drivers. i just did a system update yesterday after i installed
<BlouBlou> noob: it updates with normal updates, if you have all updates installed, you're running last version (no beta)
<lukenukem> ojii, okay, thanks for helping, anyway. :)
<noob> BlouBlou: When I launch update manager it says partial upgrade, then starts a distro upgrade which soon closes before it updates fully
<Jenk> llutz, Thanks for the help. How can I change the owner and group to my account ?
<llutz> Jenk: sudo chown $USER:$USER file
<iggyology> is now sitting at his computer, asking for help with Ubuntu on a flash drive... trying to get Firefox to actually open and not just blink
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, once that new interfaces file is saved, you have to restart netorking
<BlouBlou> noob: That may be because you have old ubuntu and new ubuntu's repos added
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: just doing that now.. Will let you know
<untu> im so dumb
<untu> is it in user grups
<rtdos> HELP: how do i remove or uninstall the onscreen keyboard that comes up when my screensaver is active (only when i am unlocking the screensaver)
<untu> ???
<noob> BlouBlou: is there some app that can show system info like system distro?
<iggyology> does anyone know why the Firefox icon would pulse, but Firefox wouldn't open? I'm using ubuntu on a flash drive
<nerdshell> Is it possible to copy folders with scp ?
<llutz> nerdshell: scr -r
<llutz> scp -r
<mbeierl> nerdshell: scp -r
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  run it from a terminal. look for errors
<nerdshell> wow, thanks
<nerdshell> :)
<mbeierl> llutz: beat me to it :)
<Dr_Willis> scp = cp
<Jenk> llutz, It didn't help... The file permissions are still the same.
<Dr_Willis> with ssh stuff
<iggyology> Dr. Willis: Thanks, but can you help me understand what a terminal is?
<iggyology> is it like a dos window?
<BlouBlou> noob: I don't remember command now
<Guest38000> Hi, guys. I want to configure on Ubuntu Server 10.10 Wi-Fi access point. Adapter is plugged in lsusb it is visible. Tell me if there is a program that provides WEB INTERFACE to easily setup and manage Wi-Fi to the client computers. To make it similar to the Web Interface for routers.
<llutz> Jenk: permissions won't change, just user/group
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: you mean, scp takes the same options as cp ?
<Dr_Willis> !term
<shashwatpns> seriously, My Software Sources is Gone Someone Help me plzzzz
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  yes it does
<kubu2> untu: when you turn on your computer dose it ask you for user id/password?  this is the logon sscreen (aka gdm ) where you select session
<untu> ok now i got it
<nerdshell> iggyology: yes, it looks like a Dos window, to open one, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<milen8204> unity
<iggyology> @Dr Willis : thank you... doing that now
<llutz> Dr_Willis: scp has no -d option
<InHisName> I've just u/g to 11.04 and all was fine until screen blanking cut in.   Now all I have is a mouse arrow and black screen.  NO login prompt to unlock screen blanking.
<kubu2> untu: you logout and that woudl be it
<Jenk> llutz, That too is the same... How come ?
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: I madethe changes but before I restarted the network daemon I just pinged the Virtual guest and I get a response.
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I just bought an USB-Wifi gadget for my wlan and Linux support, the connection is OK, but is VERY, very slow, is imposible to work that way, is the second I bought, I changed the previous because happened the same thing, can someone help please? I dont know what can be the problem.
<llutz> Jenk: sudo chown $USER:$USER file                    file= the filename of your file to change
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: I don't know how but I'll take it.. :D
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, so you think its working?
<iggyology> I'm in a terminal window, can anyone tell me the command line to start Firefox this way.. and I'll look for errors.
<skymera> firefox
<Dark_Star1> compdoc: Well I think so.. I can ping it from my laptop so yeah
<compdoc> gksudo firefox
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  its 'firefox'  :) logical eh
<rumpe1> iggyology, or shorter: fir[TAB]
<sine_> hehe the sound just decides to stop working
<iggyology> lol...
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I disable a user temporarily using the shell?
<llutz> Jenk: on what filesystem is the file (vfat/ntfs)?
<iggyology> So I'm surprised...
<noob> when
<compdoc> Dark_Star1, like I said - bridges are easy
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  theres also 'firefox --help' if its a user setting issue, you can try the failsafe, or other profiles.
<iggyology> firefox opened just fine this way!!!!!
<iggyology> weird
<llutz> Jenk: chown only works on unix-filesystems. for ntfs/vfat you'll have to use mount-options (uid/gid)
<kubu2> compdoc: why gksudo?
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  you dident run it with gksudo did you?
<rumpe1> iggyology, you will never need a panel or widgets ever again ;)
<Jenk> llutz, Doesn't work. It's 'fuseblk' .
<Dr_Willis> kubu2:  its silly to run it as root.
<noob> When I try to install something from the software center, it says download failed
<researcher> is natty known for sound issues?
<Jenk> llua, Is 'fuseblk' a Unix fs ?
<kubu2> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dark_Star1> kubu2: because it opens up a root like finder windoww
<compdoc> kubu2, thats what ppl are saying you should use to run a graphical app
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: what is gksudo ?
<rumpe1> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  fuse  is a tool to do special kionds of filesystems.
<Dr_Willis> Jenk:  like accessing a .zip file as if it was a directory.
<llutz> !ntfs-3g | Jenk so it's ntfs most likely
<ubottu> Jenk so it's ntfs most likely: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<iggyology> I just typed "firefox" in the terminal window and it opened just fine. For some reason the icon on the apps bar won't open Firefox correctly.
<sine_> how do i restart my sound system
<Dr_Willis> !sudo |  nerdshell
<ubottu> nerdshell: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<kubu2> compdoc: no need as you want firefox to run as normal user
<sine_> the sound works at bootup for a minute or two then stops working
<compdoc> kubu2, good point
<bobo123> is there a command which will tell me active services on host, which is located on a local network
<dfgas> updated to 11.04 and now my screen is all messed up. besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there any other settings i can delete?
<dfgas> so it will auto setup my screen again?
<iggyology> I wonder if I have to install something to make the Firefox icon work properly... I would hate to open a terminal window every time I want to open Firefox!
<kubu2> Dark_Star1: no need to run as root
<Jenk> Dr_Willis, Thanks for that...
<Dr_Willis> sine_:  so if you start playing a movie or song at login,, will it keep playing?  if it breaks after you are 'quiet' for a while. It could be the sound drivers going into a powerdown/power savceing sleep mode and not wakeing up
<Jenk> llutz, Alright, I'll transfer it to a Linux fs and try again.
<incorrect> i know someone who wants to try ubuntu,  what they want is a virtual pc image,
<Dark_Star1> kubu2: agreed...
<lastoflast> need help in smtp server of gmail in evolution
<MrKeuner> !"disable user"
<sine_> it will keep playing
<OneTXxL> hello
<gr8audioguy> Good Morning folks! I am going batty with Natty in the networking area. Everything worked fine in 10.10 but now I can't see other computers at all, not even the Windows volume on my C drive. Personal File Sharing is "greyed out" in system settings -> network (says proper packages are not installed)  yet Samba is installed and (apparently) configured. Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?
<sine_> how do i reenable them
<sine_> Dr_Willis:
<Bisu[Shield]> what is the best tool for comparing files
<OneTXxL> novice bt4
<Jenk> llutz, It works ! It works !! Thank you, thanks a million ! :)
<iggyology> I would very much like to PM with someone who can help me with my new flash loaded Ubuntu.
<Bisu[Shield]> like a gui for diff
<jatt> Bisu[Shield]: vimdiff
<iggyology> This room is very busy.
<ravidar> yup
<lastoflast> need help in smtp server of gmail in evolution
<OneTXxL> you speak frenc?
<ToeKutter> yea it is.. too many Qs
<gbjk> For anyone that cared: I found my problem is that I cannot run NVIDIA OPTIMUS under linux. Turn it off and I'm fine.
<iggyology> I think it's good that people are getting into Linux.
<OneTXxL> no speak inglish
<lastoflast> need help in smtp server of gmail in evolution
<Pici> !fr | OneTXxL
<ubottu> OneTXxL: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ToeKutter> agree iggy
<sine_> hmmm i think you are right you know there is an issue with sleep mode and this klaptop
<yuskhanzab> until when maverick version will be support?
<OneTXxL> thank you pici
<g[r]eek> Hello. Is there any way to get a list of installed programs on my ubuntu server? I did a default server install a few years ago and have since installed a couple of programs (ie: OpenSSH server). I'd like to make a list of all the installed programs if possible. Thanks
<OneTXxL> commen je peu faire sa
<OneTXxL> avec xchat ?
<iggyology> Would anyone like to help me with my flash installed ubuntu?
<yuskhanzab> maverick support until when????
<Pici> OneTXxL: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ayecee> OneTXxL: taper /join #ubuntu-fr
<BlouBlou> !maverick | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<llutz> g[r]eek: dpkg -l|grep ^ii   ;)
<ToeKutter> iggy - USB installed ubuntu ?
<Pici> yuskhanzab: April 2012
<syockit> iggyology, or adobe flash?
<OneTXxL> thank
<Jenk> iggyology, You mean Ubuntu installed on a thumb drive ?
<iggyology> is talking with Jenk
<yuskhanzab> Pici, is it ok if i use it over april 2012?
<yuskhanzab> after*
<OneTXxL> ji arrive pa
<Pici> yuskhanzab: Sure, but you won't receive and updates or be able to get support here.
<OneTXxL> pouvai vou me dire la manipulation et ou a mettre s'il vous plait
<iggyology> is messaging Jenk
<yuskhanzab> owh, i see..
<yuskhanzab> thx for the info Pici
<jrib> !away > sebrock
<ubottu> sebrock, please see my private message
<jack> ?
<iggyology> yes, a thumb drive... I'm messaging you back in pm
<Zuhaitz> Hi, I just bought an USB-Wifi gadget for my wlan and Linux support, the connection is OK, but is VERY, very slow, is imposible to work that way, is the second I bought, I changed the previous because happened the same thing, can someone help please? I dont know what can be the problem.
<OneTXxL> je pense avoir réussit lerci
<OneTXxL> merci
<OneTXxL> thank you very much
<iggyology> pm'ed Dr. Willis
<k_sze> What's the best tiling window manager for Xubuntu (i.e. XFCE)? Xmonad?
<jrib> k_sze: the one you like best is the best
<iggyology> would like to continue to pm Jenk
<iggyology> I'm looking for help with Ubuntu I loaded onto a flash memory drive
<vooze> iggyology, ask what you need help about insted
<iggyology> ok
<rpk> Is ubuntu.com down right now?
<k_sze> jrib: I should put it another way. I have never used any, so I don't know what my options are. Googling xfce+tiling doesn't reveal much; I think the only name I spot right away is Xmonad. I would just like to know if that's my only option.
<iggyology> I loaded Firefox on ubuntu... I click on the icon and it just pulses.. but doesn't open.. so I...
<k_sze> rpk: not for me.
<riktking> rpk, nope
<iggyology> opened a terminal window, typed "firefox" and..
<jrib> k_sze: personally I like xmonad.  Awesome is another popular one
<iggyology> it opened just fine..
<iggyology> I'm perplexed
<usr13> rpk: Turn of the ubuntu.com filter.
<rpk> http://www.ubuntu.com/download Shows the drupal site offline
<Pici> rpk: took a little bit here, but I'm having some other network issues.
<k_sze> jrib: lol, what a name.
<Jessica903> anyone here know anything about PXE over wireless?
<rpk> usr13: ubuntu.com filter?
<Dr_Willis> wireless can do PXE?
<fredrik_> Now I done it... When I login with unity I only get a background image.. nothing else. I think I messed up in compiz-config. I tried to delete the .compiz folder in my home but that didnt help.. how do I solve this?
<nanog> no
<Jessica903> well, that's part of the question
<jrib> k_sze: I remember reading the name came from barney's character in HIMYM
<usr13> rpk: Sorry, was only teasing.  Couldn't resist.
<nanog> you can't do it
<Co11ym00r3> hi guys i'm having problem with rfkill
<Griffin_> hey guys I'm trying to install ubuntu but my processor overheats so I'm trying wubi but when it I still get the problem. is there a way to scale cpu frequency for the duration of the install
<Co11ym00r3> everytime I poweroff my laptop
<Co11ym00r3> it disable the wifi
<Jessica903> I was reading about making a grub boot disk http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/GRUB_PXE_network_boot
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<fredrik_> if I log in with clasic and turn ubuntu plugin on in compiz-settings I get the unity launcher back with my settings.. but not the panel
<brilldoctor> Im having a issue with my graphics drivers in ubuntu
<nanog> Jessica903: pxe is for wired lan
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Maybe if you used a wireless bridge you could.  But otherwise, I don't think so.
<pwrusr> Hi i'm running natty with gnome3 and cant seem to find where to set up keyboard shortcuts and help woule be greatly appreciated
<iggyology> In short: 1-loaded ubuntu on flash drive, 2-reloaded Firefox to try and fix issue of Firefox not opening 3-still wouldn't open, 4-opened a terminal window typed "firefox" and it opened. I'm looking to pm someone who thinks they know what is wrong.
<iggyology> I want to learn ubuntu so I can start helping other noobs.
<krishnandu> hi i m gwtting blank screen after upgrade pls help. tried nomodset. no result
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  reloaded how? and how loaded on flash drive?
<Jettis> Jessica903: http://etherboot.org/wiki/wirelessboot
<iggyology> I loaded using the flash installer file that was recommended on ubuntu's website
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  could be the launcher is doing somtjhing weird. make a new launcher icon for it perhaps
<mado> hello
<mstevens> hi
<nanog> heh i forgot about gpxe
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, but I dont want to reset the launcher.. it seems to work (if I start it in classic anyway). But the panel + launcher is gone in my unity login
<iggyology> I did in fact drag a new icon into the bar, but that didn't work either
<nanog> however, there are only two families of wlan cards supported
<blink> upgraded to 11.04, removed unity, installed gnome, now I can't select checkboxes, and sometimes clicking buttons fails
<s3r3n1t7> Whenever i'm connected to mumble server, which runs on my laptop (ubuntu 11.04) every now and then it disconnects briefly everyone who is connected to it
<Jessica903> Basically, I wanna boot a static CD with PXE enabled Grub, and then grab my boot image wirelessly.  anyone done this?
<zulax> unity broke, after enabling desktop cube, i see no panels, no dock....no shortcuts
<nanog> Jessica903: that can be done
<zulax> all i have access to is desktop icons!
<Dr_Willis> zulax:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Griffin_> hey guys I'm trying to install ubuntu but my processor overheats so I'm trying wubi but when it I still get the problem. is there a way to scale cpu frequency for the duration of the install
<nanog> i'd imagine you'll need an initrd though
<nanog> where you'll load your wlan drivers
<GAN900> Really? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/656526
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 656526 in e2fsprogs (Ubuntu) "Device or resource busy while trying to open" [Undecided,New]
<Jessica903> I have a couple of really old intel wireless cards I wanna use instead of throwing them away
<mado> whom do i have to report a wrong time on my computer (ubuntu 11.04) ... you see -> at the "clock" you can set a few times from various time zones ... i noticed one to be totally wrong so far (or since when does the East coast of the US almost use the same time as e.g. the UK does?)
<Griffin_> hey guys I'm trying to install ubuntu but my processor overheats so I'm trying wubi but when it I still get the problem. is there a way to scale cpu frequency for the duration of the install
<krishnandu> tried removing nviia drivers, didnt helped
<iggyology> is pming Jenk right now..
<Jessica903> nanog, can you point me in the right direction?  I'm kinda weak here...
<Dr_Willis> Griffin_:  You have opened up the pc/dusted it out good? a cpu overheating that easially.. i would think bne a sign of a bigger problem
<krishnandu> tried modifying kernel img n headers, no result
<nanog> you will just want to create an initrd (squashfs) that includes your wlan drivers
<Griffin_> I have sir and its really difficult to install as it shuts down
<v3nd3tta``> someone knows how to enable the kmix channels and my mic again under lmint 10 kde? (worked under kubuntu 10.04)
<nanog> I would just modofy en existing bootable setup
<Griffin_> its an old laptop but is there a way around it?
<usr13> mado: Set the time correctly and sync the system time with the hardware clock.
<mado> usr13, ... am new to ubuntu ... how do i go about that?
<nanog> the bootstrap will load the initrd which will in turn load your wlan, run a script to connect to your wifi, and then begin whetever else it is you're wanting to accomplish
<nanog> if you're just wanting to have a diskless boot
<zulax> Dr_Willis, thanks that was so annoying
<Jessica903> is there any kind of "make boot disk" utility that will add the drivers I select?
<nanog> then you should just load the system via nfs or tftp
<mado> one moment ... i'll be right back
<nanog> no, this is not for beginners
<nanog> or even intermediates ;)
<usr13> mado: Set the system time correctly and then sync the hardware clock with it.   sudo hwclock -w
<Jessica903> nanog, what about stubborn biatches who wanna learn?
<nanog> i suggest reading all you can about doing it with a LAN adapter
<nanog> then apply the differences
<nanog> there is stuff available that is pretty easily slapped together
<nanog> to do this via LAN
<Jessica903> cool
<usr13> mado: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Jessica903> u8 and u10 can both ID my old PCMCIA WLAN card, so I have faith I can get it working.
<usr13> mado: and then   hwclock -w
<zulax> Dr_Willis, i dont think the shortcuts(terminal) is still working
<usr13> mado: sudo hwclock -w
<Chipzzz> openntpd is a much better solution for maintaining an accurate clock: sudo apt-get install openntpd
<usr13> mado: But make sure your timezone is correct.
<miceiken> Hello, so I'm wondering about something, in my previous server setup the directory public_html used to be created for all users, what made that happen, is it an apache module or is it a file I changed and just can't recall it?
<Radios> Linux is illegal its breaks several patents just has google found out
<ToeKutter> radios.. ha ha u Troll
<photon> Radios: we don't care.
<InHisName> Screen saver has me frozen with just a mouse arrow working.   What to try now ?
<photon> Radios: illegal in what country?
<Chipzzz> Radios: Micor$oft's patents, no doubt :/
<Jessica903> OH NO!  LINUX ILLEGAL?
<compdoc> we're going to use Linux anyway
<zizban> Radios, that's a civil fraction. It's not illegal
<zizban> but then again, don't feed the troll
 * Dr_Willis violates the eula.
<Jessica903> sorry, ziz... couldn't help myself
<brilldoctor> after following a guide similar to http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml (it was a script) my dell vostro now only displays in 1024*768 and unity does not detect the graphics card.  any ideas?
<zizban> I hear ya
<QuartZo> you guys loving unity, or most of you in classic gnome?
<Dr_Willis> brilldoctor:  i always disable plymouth
<livingdaylight> guys: I installed wine, and I'm looking for wine configuration tool?
<zizban> QuartZo, I love Unity
<photon> livingdaylight: Applications > Wine > COnfigure wine
<BlouBlou> better gnome
<Dr_Willis> QuartZo:  i really have no issues with Unity. other then i keep goind DOWN to where my panel use to be to change apps. :)
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  theres a winecfg progrfam installed with wine.
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Chipzzz> <-- sticking with gnome
<kyodai> How are Mesa 3d development files named in naty ?
<brilldoctor> Dr_Willis: what can i do to get ubuntu to reconise the graphics again
<ToeKutter> I couldnt get Unity going in VM, or Unity 2D mode either for that.
<zizban> As a matter of fact, I installed Unity 2d on my older laptop
<Dr_Willis> brilldoctor:  try booting with plymouth tiotally disabled. I have no idea what that script may jhave done.
<iggyology> is still working with "Jenk" on my flash drive ubuntu issues
 * zizban is a Unity freak of nature
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, yes, used to find it under applications but having trouble with the new release
<usr13> mado: To change / correct your timezone use:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  use the terminal/search feature of the sidebar.
<Jenk> iggyology, Please, sir. Your a bit too loud.
<html_inprogress> livingdaylight, winetricks i think
<zizban> "Unity Freak Of Nature" is the name of my new band
<brilldoctor> Dr_Willis: dont think that will make any difference.  if it helps its a intel gma card
<Dr_Willis> winetricks is differnt then 'winecfg'
<html_inprogress> hi all, just popping in
<Dr_Willis> brilldoctor:  I thought those guides were for getting Plymouth working with nvidia cards.
<livingdaylight> found it...
<html_inprogress> oh so thats  no what his talk about????? well its a try ,,,
<livingdaylight> html_inprogress, winetricks is something different still. Requires separate installation
<cannonball> Is the Ctrl-Shift-u thing for unicode only in Gnome or is that a standard across all Linux desktops?  What about Windows and Mac?  Or do you need separate apps for that?
<livingdaylight> winecfg was what I was looking for, but couldn't remember the name, which made finding it hard.
 * Dr_Willis wonders what ctrl-shift U does..
<brilldoctor_> Dr_Willis: i didnt realise that!
<usr13> Dr_Willis: In firefox it views source code.
<html_inprogress> livingdaylight, its WinE based" ,, well im just sayng it maybe youll need it
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. heh cant see ctrl-shift-u doing much of anything  some sort of mode/thing in the terminal
<funnylookinhat> Anyone here use Audacious?  I can't seem to resize the playlist window... it keeps jumping around...  lol
<html_inprogress> later need it
<usr13> Dr_Willis: No, I'm wrong, it's just Ctrl-u
<brilldoctor_> Dr_Willis: what should i do? reinstall
<zizban> funnylookinhat, I think it's a bug with gtk and Unity because the Gimp acts the same way
<brilldoctor_> by the way cntrl + shift is view source in chrome
<brilldoctor_> ctrl even
<funnylookinhat> zizban, I'm running Classic Gnome on 11.04 - would that still affect it?  Also - POS unity...  >_<
<jmkgreen> hm
<brilldoctor_> anyone else??
<delac> since when has Startup Disk Creator started to ask password for erasing the usb stick? I'm fairly sure this was not happening a few weeks ago...
<jmkgreen> I've managed to rescue a broken grub menu after upgrading to natty
<brilldoctor_>  
<jmkgreen> however I have no console now
<jmkgreen> just a cursor
<Dr_Willis> brilldoctor_:  most of those scripts/guiides are for the older ubuntu. so they could break all sorts of things in a new release.
<jmkgreen> I can ssh in
<vooze> Anyone else experienced that unity "freezes" your windows.. I have found a solution to fix it temp: alt f2, open somthing and its back, but anyone else tryed this?
<jmkgreen> nothing seems "hung"
<brilldoctor_> Dr_Willis: so what should i do? reinstall
<Dr_Willis> jmkgreen:  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 gets to no consoles?
<Dr_Willis> brilldoctor_:  maybe easiest fix.
<stevd> hello
<Dr_Willis> brilldoctor_:  unless the script has some undoo feature
<brilldoctor_> ok is it possible to keep data
<jmkgreen> Dr_Willis: interesting
<jmkgreen> Dr_Willis: only after hitting alt+f1 do I get a console
<brilldoctor_> Dr_Willis: tried the uninstall scripy
<brilldoctor_> script
<usr13> jmkgreen: So none of them work?   Ctrl-Alt-F1 or F2, F3, F4, F5, F6
<brilldoctor_> Dr_Willis: is it possible to keep my docs if i reinstall
<jmkgreen> usr13: isn't tty1 supposed to come up by default these days?
<pwrusr> am trying to add keyboard shortcuts (via system-settings ==> keyboard) but the (+ -) buttuns are dimmed any ideas as to how to fix this ... my user account has admin privledges
<stevd> I am having problems with my network card
<Dr_Willis> jmkgreen:  seems like its going to the X 'display' which is alt-ctral-f7 by default but X is not running.
<jmkgreen> Dr_Willis: this is a headless virtual machine - no X
<pwrusr> btw am running natty + gnome3
<zulax> i reset unity and unity is back, but the keyboard shortcuts dont seem to work
<Dr_Willis> jmkgreen:  then how are you seeing a console at all?
<jmkgreen> I'm looking at a vmware console
<blink> upgraded to 11.04, removed unity, installed gnome, now I can't select checkboxes, and sometimes clicking buttons fails
<Dr_Willis> jmkgreen:  ok in vbox.. :)
<Dr_Willis> its not really headless then. just Xless.
<brilldoctor_> pwrusr: is there a option to authenticate? (im in windows at the moment due to graphics issues)
<brilldoctor_> so cant look
<pwrusr> no
<jmkgreen> Dr_Willis: just had to rescue it having upgraded from 10.10. This really is not going well
<v3nd3tta``> someone knows how to enable the kmix channels and my mic again under lmint 10 kde? (worked under kubuntu 10.04) tried already the alsaconf method, doesn't work.
<shreya> "brilldoctor_ ping"
<funnylookinhat> blink, Have you tried choosing "Classic Ubuntu" in the gnome login manager... ??  Gnome should have already been installed w/ your upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> jmkgreen:  check teh grub options  - seem to recall some 'handoff' option that mentione the console 7, not sure what it really does
<brilldoctor_> whys someone going
<brilldoctor_> brilldoctor_ ping
<Dr_Willis> v3nd3tta``:  linux mint has its own support channels.
<pwrusr> brilldoctor_ no
<v3nd3tta``> Dr_Willis: but there no one responds
<Dr_Willis> v3nd3tta``:  sounds like a good reason to NOT use mint then.
<Dr_Willis> we cant support every variant here v3nd3tta``  thats the channel rules.
<xocoloto> ola
<parcoespin> me qereis chupar el ano
<xocoloto> no gracias
<mrozieres> ;)
<delac> can anyone confirm that it is normal behaviour for Startup Disk Creator to ask for password?
<parcoespin> fuck yeakç
<syrinx_> !language | parcoespin
<ubottu> parcoespin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Travis-42> is there any way to get Empathy to pop up chat windows when someone messages me? I never notice the small flashing icon on monitor 1 of 3...
<html_inprogress> but mint is really big,, and like cuz to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> delac:  it would need sudo rights perhaps to reforamt a filesystem.
<parcoespin> fuking mea
<parcoespin> mi
<syrinx_> hehe
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  i find mint rather pointless. but it dosent matter. its not supported here.
<delac> Dr_Willis: since when? This is the first time ever I experience this.
<Dr_Willis> delac:  let me try it right now
<ToeKutter> theres quite a few pretty versions of Linux out there.. but most use Ubuntu
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, someone with knowledge of Unity terminology willing to help me write a better bug report for a Unity problem?
<Dr_Willis> delac:  it dident ask for sudo password here when i just started it.
<delac> Dr_Willis: well that is what I expected
<html_inprogress> dr, and form time to time whos familys are not pointless
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  Huh?  dosent matter. Mint discussion is OT :)
<Dr_Willis> besides we all know PenGuy Linux is better. :P
<html_inprogress> ot ,,, means ?
<Sidewinder1> Off topic..
<Chipzzz> off topic
<Dr_Willis> asking what OT means is OT? :)
<Sidewinder1> Yes
<html_inprogress> yes
<Chipzzz> lol
<Sidewinder1> By definition
<html_inprogress> overtime ?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<shreya> _shai ping
<LAcan> Can anyone tell me how to manually configre a NIC to start on boot instead of when I log in?
<xocoloto> fuck yea
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  you are refering to a wireless network card? or a wired one?
<html_inprogress> nic? means?
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, a wireless one
<Chipzzz> network interface card
<Sidewinder1> Network Interface Card
<cerietke> I recently installed 11.4 when the update manager suggested it, I've now noticed the system will hang during a reboot, while it seems to boot just fine if it starts in a powered down state, I'm not really familiar with Linux/Ubuntu, is perhaps anybody familiar with such an issue?
<Travis-42> I want to do a "fresh" install of Ubuntu, but then install the same packages (and remove the same packages) -- is there a good way to do this?
<cannonball> Dr_Willis: If you do Ctrl-Shift-U, release, then enter 195, then press Enter, you'll then see ƕ in your console.  It's Gnome's way of allowing you to enter unicode.  I am still very inexperienced when it comes ot unicode entry though.
<html_inprogress> xocoloto, theres no cussing
<LAcan> Can anyone tell me how to manually configre a wireless NIC to start on boot instead of when I log in?
<iggyology> Can an experienced person help me with my flash loaded ubuntu. So far I'm pm'ing Jenk, but we seem to be stalled.
<usr13> LAcan: If it is set to dhcp and you uninstall netowrk-manager that should do it.    Or you can switch to wicd
<Sidewinder1> html_inprogress, He's already been banned. ;-)
<LAcan> !wicd
<LAcan> lollo64it, i stumped the bot
<LAcan> usr13, what is wicd?
<Pici> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-6 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<usr13> Pici: Tnx
<samplezt> hey guys, anyone knows how can i put mores deskstops in ubuntu 11.04?
<k_sze> On a motherboard with AMI BIOS, should I set the "Plug And Play O/S" option to "Yes" or "No"? Which choice would be optimal?
<LAcan> usr13, Pici is that a replacement network manager with more options?
<html_inprogress> cannonball, so as if you have a worst problem then windows users,right now
<ouyes> add pannel
<_jw> morning users, I am trying to get the extra animations to work with 11.04, ie burn, explode, etc.. and anytime I enable the extra animations plugin the launcher no longer works. Is this a known issue or is it me?
<usr13> LAcan: Replacement yest
<ouyes> samitheberber,
<LAcan> usr13, does it have a gui at all?
<usr13> LAcan: Yes
<ouyes> samplezt, add pannel
<LAcan> usr13, also it isnt using dhcp, will that be a problem for wics?
<LAcan> wicd
<usr13> LAcan: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<iggyology> Can someone help me with my flash installed ubuntu?
<usr13> LAcan: O, so you need static IP?
<LAcan> usr13, ya
<blink> functor: yeah
<iggyology> is pming html_inprogress
<blink> rather, funnylookinhat: yeah
<LAcan> usr13, does networkmanager basically overule everything i put in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Defghanistan> Hello, I am looking for any documention for Ubuntu server MPIO. Can anyone point me in the right direction or give me any useful information?
<Pici> Defghanistan: #ubuntu-server perhaps?
<Defghanistan> Pici: Thanks buddy  ;)
<_jw> morning users, I am trying to get the extra animations to work with 11.04, ie burn, explode, etc.. and anytime I enable the extra animations plugin the launcher no longer works. Is this a known issue or is it me?
<Defghanistan> #ubuntu-server
<Pici> Defghanistan: /join #channel ;)
<usr13> LAcan: No, but for a simple system  you can do away with it and just use the config file
<miceiken> Is there any way to search through all files for some text?
<Defghanistan> Pici: haha damnit. TY.
<Dr_Willis> miceiken:  text IN the file.. grep command
<llutz> miceiken: grep -r pattern path/*
<LAcan> usr13, well.. is there a way to tell network manager not to config a certain card?
<Dr_Willis> miceiken:  text In a filename. find or locate command.
<kpettit> miceiken, "grep word files"
<miceiken> okay
<usr13> LAcan: yes
<Dr_Willis> miceiken:  i saw that exact same question asked on the askubuntu site just this week. :)
<miceiken> :D
<Dr_Willis> for complex searches grep can use regular expressions also. :) which are uber-cool  :P
<Blou_Aap> How can I use Classic, instead of Unity
<Blou_Aap> ?
<test> I have a problem:  minimized xchat disappear from launcher
<_jw> I am trying to get the extra animations to work with 11.04, ie burn, explode, etc.. and anytime I enable the extra animations plugin the launcher no longer works. Is this a known issue or is there a way to get them enabled without crashing Unity?
<LAcan> usr13, any link or info?
<html_inprogress>  I want extra animations  like burn, but is there a pack they all come in?
<alphamale> i need some help installing ubuntu on a usbdrive, already running puppy linux and editing the menu.lst file
<metalf88011> What's the name of the program that is used when Ubuntu has less than 2GB of free space?
<jenk> iggyology, Any progress ?
<tjiggi_fo> !classic | Blou_Aap
<ubottu> Blou_Aap: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  theres some extra compiz plugins in th repos. not installed byd efault.
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  if you set it up with grub2. you could boot the ubuntu ISO file. :)
<alphamale> i have grub4dos now
<Dr_Willis> alphamale:  converting the ubuntu syslinux.cfg to lilo.. would be the kind of task.. i would not want to have to do.
<alphamale> i dont want to do that either
<Dr_Willis> oh using grub1 - that may be easier..
<alphamale> i unmounted the iso and copied files to a new partition on the usb
<alphamale> got the splash screen then problems
<usr13> LAcan: Not really, it would be hard to tell you... click here click there etc.  Easiest way is to remove network manager and use the config file.  Edit /etc/netwrok/interfaces   and set the NIC you want to use to the IP you need to use.  See: http://pastebin.ca/2053860  #An example.
<alphamale> i think im close it's just not finding some files
<logesh> how can i create a new account
<logesh> in xchat
<Dr_Willis> logesh:  sudo adduser billgates  (pick a username)
<llutz> logesh: sudo adduser
<LAcan> usr13, and then interfaces will be used when I boot intead of when I log in?
<Dr_Willis> xchat? err.. check the menus..
<usr13> LAcan: Yes
<alphamale> what is the easiest way to install or run a live iso
<LAcan> usr13, ok thanks. I'm go try that
<Blou_Aap> awwwww yeah
<episteme> hello everyone
<mado> sooo usr13 ... am sorry . .. i head to answer the phone and wait for an order ... ... am back now
<sary> alphamale: a USB stick.
<Blou_Aap> hope they don't remove Gnome in the future
<alphamale> i have a usb
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<episteme> i have a quick question. I installed ubuntu desktop edition on my laptop and am curious if its worth it to switch it to the netbook edition
<alphamale> i created a partition on it
<wendell> como mudar de canal
<_jw> I am trying to get the extra animations to work with 11.04, ie burn, explode, etc.. and anytime I enable the animations add-on plugin the launcher stops working. Is this a known issue or is there a way to get them enabled without crashing Unity?
<alphamale> do i need to unpack the iso or can i just stick the iso on it
<donkeyinspace> hello, when trying to get a iso from a burned ubuntu cd get a file with only + - 100 mb. what is wrong?
<Pici> !br | wendell
<ubottu> wendell: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tjiggi_fo> wendell, /j #canal
<mado> usr13, ?
<alphamale> i was trying to follow directions from here...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Troubleshooting
<alphamale> but this line i think caused problems...
<alphamale> /casper/vmlinuz boot=casper root=/dev/ram ramdisk_size=1048576 rw
<_jw> guess I'm being ignored..
<PatrickC_Pre2> will wubi install xubuntu?
<alphamale> i dont have a /dev/ram directory in my usb
<zizban> _jw what?
<LAcan> PatrickC_Pre2, yes
<mado> usr13, ... am back ... sorry it took me that long
<_jw> I am trying to get the extra animations to work with 11.04, ie burn, explode, etc.. and anytime I enable the animations add-on plugin the launcher stops working. Is this a known issue or is there a way to get them enabled without crashing Unity?
<jazzyjef> any cfengine3 experts here
<PatrickC_Pre2> ok, thanks
<wendell> brigadão ;D
<mado> you said something about my hardware-clock ... but how can my clock be wrong? ... mine shows the real time ... the time for e.g. Houston, TX, USA is totally wrong
<zizban> _jw, I'm not sure it's officially a bug but I've heard this before
<Nirkus> wow. so when you use last.fm, enable its try icon (which is not shown in unity) and close the last.fm windows, the program runs, but there is no way but to attach its launcher permanently if you want to see its windows ever again :D
<logesh> how can i create a freenode in xchat.
<Nirkus> also, the menu items of last fm are not shown in the top bar of unity
<LAcan> logesh, "/j #<channelname>
<zizban> logesh, what?
<Nirkus> is that a generic issue with qt apps?
<zizban> ah someone got it
<_jw> I've seen some videos where people have this enabled with unity, just curious.
<mado> usr13, (and others) you said something about my hardware-clock ... but how can my clock be wrong? ... mine shows the real time ... the time for e.g. Houston, TX, USA is totally wrong
<iggyology> Is there anyone who is very knowledgeable in debugging icons that won't open the app?
<iggyology> I'm running into icon's that won't open the app
<LAcan> iggyology, ya use "gksudo" instead of just "sudo"
<donkeyinspace> hello, when trying to get a iso from a burned ubuntu cd using dd i get a file with only + - 100 mb. anyone knows if im doing something wrong?
<LAcan> iggyology, alternately u have to check "Run in Terminal"
<logesh> how to create new server in xchat?
<iggyology> @LAcan : can you pm me?
<LAcan> no
<iggyology> ok
<zizban> logesh, you want to create a new channel?
<logesh> yes
<LAcan> logesh, "/j #<channelname>
<MethedMan> is there a user friendly equation editor in ubuntu to input discrete math or calculus HW
<jmrkill3rgh0st> Anyone having issues connecting to facebook, youtube ,gmail with ubuntu 11.04 ty in advance..
<jmrkill3rgh0st> ?
<DJones> donkeyinspace: Is the cd a desktop cd, or the minimal install cd? The minimal cd is a download of of only about 100Mb maybe that could be the cause
<iggyology> how do I configure the change from sudo to gksudo?
<zizban> You create one anytime but for it to stick you need to apply for one
<LAcan> MethedMan, OpenOffice + Latex
<zizban> ask in #freenode
<iggyology> is that something in the system or the icon properties maybe?
<LAcan> iggyology, edit the shortcut
<chrisgeorge> I was hoping for some help. I upgraded to natty the other day - but all of a sudden ctrl-f does not work to 'find' in any application. I was hoping someone else had this issue and solved it.
<pizza333> 1,LIST
<mado> jmrkill3rgh0st, ... did you install "flash" ?
<donkeyinspace> DJones , it is a desktop cd
<iggyology> I'm editing the shortcut...... thanks LAcan. I'll see if this works
<MethedMan> LAcan: thank you for your response.  could you please expound on that.
<DJones> donkeyinspace: ok, it was just a thought
<LAcan> ChrisBuchholz, you can edit your keyboard shortcuts thru the menus
<iggyology> How do I get into the properties for an icon?
<jmrkill3rgh0st> Well i can see the videos on youtube but not let me log in ..
<codingenesis> can anyone say what is the benefit of learning assembly language and learning the computer organization and architecture??
<LAcan> MethedMan, install open office and the latex plugin for it through ubuntu software manager
<antennaguy> How do I fix the stutter after transcoding with oggconvert from flv to ogg?
<jmrkill3rgh0st> So i asumme the flash works perfectly..
<zizban> do you have cookies enabled?
<MethedMan> LAcan: you are the man.  how about learning functionality?  is there a good guidebook or tutorial?
<LAcan> codingenesis, if u want to program PC's, dont bother with assembly language
<spankbot> Anyone running 11.04 on a laptop run into a problem when on battery power, the laptop intermittently goes to a black screen and forces a re-login?
<Pici> !ot | codingenesis
<logesh> where i want to type "/j #<channel name>
<ubottu> codingenesis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LAcan> MethedMan, google is your firend! (i dont use sci notation)
<jmrkill3rgh0st> Yes i do have does enable
<pizza333> I was hoping for some help. I upgraded to natty the other day - but all of a sudden ctrl-f does not work to 'find' in any application. I was hoping someone else had this issue and solved it.
<jmrkill3rgh0st> i even call my isp
<pizza333> 1,LIST
<jmrkill3rgh0st> u wont believe what they told me
<alexUnder> anyone knows how i can run an executable with some variables inside a .sh script ????? (variables like "-b" etc..)
<jmrkill3rgh0st> they told couse im using a very advance os it wont let me in
<jmrkill3rgh0st> lol
<tjiggi_fo> codingenesis, a job with intel or AMD.
<pizza333> I'm editing the shortcut...... thanks LAcan. I'll see if this works
<pizza333> I'm editing the shortcut...... thanks LAcan. I'll see if this works
<pizza333> hmm
<FloodBot1> pizza333: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<test> hey guys i wanna have offline installation how can i do that?
<pizza333> I'm editing the shortcut...... thanks LAcan. I'll see if this works
<jmrkill3rgh0st> so i told em know u guys control wut os i have to used
<pizza333> 1,LIST
<pizza333> donkeyinspace
<pizza333> hmm
<pizza333> 1,LIST
<FloodBot1> pizza333: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> pizza333: I don't know what you're trying to do, but please stop, it is not working.
<iggyology> anyone able to tell me how to edit an icon to use gksudo instead of sudo?
<pizza333> jmrkill3rgh0st, ... did you install "flash" ?
<pizza333> So i asumme the flash works perfectly..
<codingenesis> tjiggi_fo: last Q, so if i design computer architecture than i have to design the processor to make it compatible
<jmrkill3rgh0st> alexunder use monodev
<Pici> codingenesis: This channel is not for general discussion, you've been told this a few times already.
<pizza333> can anyone say what is the benefit of learning assembly language and learning the computer organization and architecture??
<tjiggi_fo> codingenesis, yes, the processor is part of the architecture
<spankbot> pizza333 what's all this extra traffic?  Looks like WOW console command getting dropped on us.. are you trying to cast a spell on this channel?
<pizza333> How do I get into the properties for an icon?
<pizza333> DJones , it is a desktop cd
<lampe2> hey is there a way that gnome when i logout saves the open programms and when i login he open it ?
<jmrkill3rgh0st> Yes >pizza i did install flash
<alexUnder> jmrkill3rgh0st:  ahmm monodev? :/
<donkeyinspace> pizza333 , any solution?
<iggyology> Sorry if someone responded to me, but I didn't see it, I'm trying to change the way an icon initiates the opening of it's respective app by switching it from sudo to gksudo. Whatever that means
<LAcan> usr13, ok i removed the network manager applet and now I have 0 network connections.. crap
<KrisDouglas> Hello, I have a serious problem with an Ubuntu web server. A permission was changed somewhere, and the resulting problem is that no matter how much I chown files and update permissions- apache2 still says forbidden.
<LAcan> iggyology, that means u are running the command as root
<jmrkill3rgh0st> yes alex it let u build exe so it will run on linux
<Bisu[Shield]> I am still in the process of learning doctrine.  In zend I used to do $tableObject->fetchAll( "clause" ) what is doctrine's equivallent?
<nemo> Is it just me or is tab completion absolutely useless on 11.04? - like, if you're trying to dig down a long directory tree.  Like. ls -l /v<tab> yields "/var " so you can't do /v<tab>/li<tab>/cl<tab>
<LAcan> iggyology, if your shortcut requires it, use gksudo instead of "sudo" in the command part of the launcher
<nemo> you have to keep hitting backspace and correcting
<MethedMan> LAcan: would prefer not to hop around google trying to find what i need for the next 30 min.  the last equation editor i used was in Microsoft Windows.  not quite ready to make the full jump to latex, but would like to transition smoothly.
<nemo> does anyone know where the bash settings to fix this behaviour are? :)
<alexUnder> okie m8 thnx, i will google it and see what happens =]
<LAcan> iggyology, if however, there is no "sudo" in the lanucher, then u need to create the lanucher and check "Run in Terminal"
<Weems> How do I change grub screen resolution on boot? it's too large and my monitor won't display the boot screen
<LAcan> Weems, theres a grub editor in the system menu
<Ziber> How do I configure wlan0, on ubuntu 10.10 to connect to wpa2/aes wifi?
<jmrkill3rgh0st> alex no nedd to google its on the software center it gives u details of the proggy
<odinsbane> nemo: I don't get whats different.
<nemo> odinsbane: hm. maybe only mine is screwed up
<iggyology> @LAcan : can you tell me where to look for sudo?
<Weems> LAcan: under what
<odinsbane> nemo: they add a space at the end you are say?
<nemo> odinsbane: if I type /v<tab>  it completes with "/var " instead of "/var/"
<LAcan> iggyology, in the lancher properties under Command
<spankbot> nemo, I'm trying to replicate your <tab> problem, no impact here
<lampe2> hey is there a way that gnome when i logout saves the open programms and when i login he open it ?
<LAcan> Weems, GRUB something
<LAcan> Weems, prolly grub editor
<llutz> nemo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/716008
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716008 in Partner Packaging "strange bahavior on directory completion with bash built-in commands (dup-of: 752193)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<LAcan> lampe2, yes, install tweak ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752193 in acroread (Ubuntu) "Installation of the acroread package causes completion to treat directories like files with some commands" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Weems> I dont have a list for grub
<iggyology> I don't know how to get to the launcher properties.
<llutz> nemo: sed -i "s/_filedir/_filedir_acroread/" /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh
<LAcan> iggyology, right click the icon
<lampe2> LAcan, i will look at it thx
<nemo> llutz: thanks
<Ziber> How do I configure wlan0, on ubuntu 10.10 to connect to wpa2/aes wifi?
<gh0st> .
<nemo> llutz: that looks like exactly the bug
<Bisu[Shield]> am i invisible?  is there a doctrine equivallent to zend's fetchall
<nemo> llutz: and unfortunately I need acroread since workplace loves signed PDF docs
<iggyology> LAcan, when I right click the only menu options are 1-open a new window, 2-Firefox web browser, and 3 -keep in launcher
<llutz> nemo: sed -i "s/_filedir/_filedir_acroread/" /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh                     <- issuing this command should fix it
<nemo> llutz: I already did. that's why I said thanks ;)
<LAcan> iggyology, are you in openbox or....? what do you mean by "launcher"?
<frag4now> hi all. I upgraded to natty narwhal but I prefer "classic ubuntu", but even if I select it on login page I can't see the upper bar with "close button", "minimize button", "maximize button". How can I show it again?
<iggyology> if I say "launcher" I mean the icon in the bar on the left side of the screen
<phoenixsampras> stupid UPGRADER, crashed my system, i needed to reinstall
<iggyology> perhaps I need to understand what launcher means?
<MitchM> I'm looking to get the latest PHP version of software (including mod_php) for Ubtunu 8.04LTS, can someone recommend a path/action I need to take to do this?
<LAcan> iggyology, so you added a panel...? there are no left side icon bars in native ubuntu (10.10 at least)
<odinsbane> MitchM: you might be able to build it.
<MitchM> odinsbane, is that recommended?
<test> can i talk about ubuntu-netbook edition here?
<odinsbane> MitchM: I think recommended would be to use a supported version of ubuntu.
<iggyology> lacan, i downloaded ubuntu from canonicals website... it loaded with a pretty app icon bar on the left side of the screen
<MitchM> odinsbane, 8.04 is LTS, is it no longer supported?
<MethedMan> i would like to do my discrete math HW with an equation editor.  i really do not know where to start. openoffice appears not to have the necessary symbols, perhaps i am ignorant of what it has.  would really appreciate assistance.
<iggyology> ubuntu stopped the netbook distro
<iggyology> they merged everything into one ubuntu
<iggyology> there is no more netbook ubuntu distro
<zizban> "one ubuntu to rule them all."
<iggyology> lol
<nosea> is someone still here?
<Pici> odinsbane, MitchM: The server release of 8.04 is still supported.
<nosea> i need some help.
<LAcan> iggyology, so create a working shortcut on the desktop, then add it to the panel
<odinsbane> MitchM: my mistake.  Is there a backports for newer php?
<iggyology> cool lacan. I'll try that now
<nosea> i want to hide the shutdown information .
<nemo> MethedMan: how about FireMath?
<nosea> what should i do?
<wendell> ?
<nemo> MethedMan: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8969/
<nemo> MethedMan: there's also mathjax.org
<iggyology> awww.... man! There was an error while copying saying that the specified location isn't supported!
<nemo> http://www.owlfolio.org/uncat/acceleration-stop-const-distance/ - uses it here
<nosea> * Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support [OK]
<nosea> * Checking battery state... [OK]
<nosea> acpid: exiting
<nosea> Broadcast message from root@rays-Aspire-one
<nosea>     (unknown) at 6:59...
<nosea> System is going down for halt NOW!
<FloodBot1> nosea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> nosea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frag4now> How can I show windows' bar with "close button", "minimize button", "maximize button" on a natty narwhal? I mean using classic ubuntu at login...
<muneeb> hi, after upgradation my bash isn't working as it is supposed to be. after i press TAB it completes dir name and leaves space
<nemo> frag4now: if you aren't seeing that stuff, perhaps your window manager isn't running?
<odinsbane> MitchM: how new of php do you need.
<nemo> frag4now: try classic with no effects at login
<frag4now> nemo: nautilus?
<nemo> frag4now: might be compiz is crashing
<nemo> frag4now: window manager, not file manager :)
<LAcan> How do I start an interface with the settings in the interfaces file?
<frag4now> nemo: how can I run it again?
<frag4now> from shell i mean
<nemo> 12:17 < nemo> frag4now: try classic with no effects at login
<frag4now> i'm arealy using "no effects" ;)
<jgould> How do you get rid of the spashscreen so you can see what your system is doign at boot?
<nemo> frag4now: oh... eh. type metacity --replace&
<episteme> i have desktop edition installed on my laptop. Are there significant difference between netbook edition and desktop edition that it would be worth it for me to change over?
<insanity99> what are peoples opinions on unity?
<MitchM> odinsbane, 5.3
<nosea> I just want to know how to hide the information when i shutdown the ubuntu system(10.04)..thanks
<compdoc`> insanity99, its either a love or hate relationship
<frag4now> nemo: ok, thanks. It solved ;)
<wabznasm> insanity99: I like the idea, but it is annoyingly buggy
<dfgas> updated to 11.04 and now my screen is all messed up. besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there any other settings i can delete?
<dfgas> so it will auto setup my screen again?
<MitchM> What is the "codename" of 8.04LTS ?
<nemo> compdoc`: eh. not quite. I like some parts of it, but not enough to put up with it :)
<zizban> I love Unity.
<nemo> compdoc`: for me it was an. "eh. that's kinda cool, but gets annoying fast" :)
<odinsbane> MitchM: hardy?
<Sidewinder1> MitchM, Hardy Heron
<SANGKEUN> Hardy is the name of 8.04
<frag4now> nemo: Does metacity own to compiz?
<nemo> frag4now: not sure what you me
<nemo> an
<MitchM> thanks :)
<Sidewinder1> Welks
<insanity99> i wasn't liking it at first, then i discovered the keyboard shortcuts, there great, especially if your a vim/emacs user :D
<muneeb> how do i reset bash?? it's not working properly
<nemo> insanity99: that's not the issue for me.  is more about what it prevents one from doing
<iggyology> can someone tell me how to dig up the properties of an icon?
<nemo> insanity99: I went on a bit about it in the unity sucks bug, so no point in rehashing here
<gedO> Hello. I have one big problem
<Slark> how is this diffrent from the one on freenode.net ?
<MethedMan> nemo: thanks for the suggestions.  mathjax appears to be for someone putting equations on the internet.
<gedO> I can't  mount my encrypted partition!!!!
<gedO> Any help?
<nemo> MethedMan: I know.
<MethedMan> nemo: correct me if i am wrong
<nemo> MethedMan: that's why I said firemath first
<nemo> did you read that part? :)
<baggar11> is there a trick to getting unity to allow you to open a program twice that is docked?
<insanity99> though i dont like not having all my open programs on the bottom, its harder to access and see your programs
<MethedMan> is there something like firemath that is in openoffice or any other program in the ubuntu repository
<iggyology> @gedO : sorry I'm a noob or I'd help you.
<Captainkrtek> baggar11, when it is open hit file at the fop
<Captainkrtek> top*
<nemo> baggar11: yes. irritatingly counterintuitive, but use middle mouse button
<wabznasm> baggar11: middle click on it
<Captainkrtek> also middle click
<episteme> is there another ubuntu help channel??
<nemo> baggar11: that shortcut reallly sucks on laptops, where it isn't exactly easy to hit both buttons on the touchpad
<jgould> is there a channel for kenel issues?
<baggar11> ah, thanks guys
<Captainkrtek> episteme, depends, what;s the issue?
<nemo> baggar11: I usually resort to spawning the new app w/o using the dock
<MethedMan> nemo: exactly what i needed -> firemath
<jdahm> who is the idiot that packages firefox on ubuntu?
<baggar11> will give it a shot
<gedO> Guys, how to recover my encryption  phase???
<iggyology> I'm trying to find someone who knows the way to open an icon's properties
<Pici> nemo: Please use http://paste.ubuntu.com , don't paste your information to the bot.
<nemo> Pici: huh?
<Pici> nemo: sorry, mistabbed.
<Pici> nosea: Please use http://paste.ubuntu.com , don't paste your information to the bot.
<InHisName> ubuntu 11.04 fell asleep and wont wake up.  How do I poke it with a virtual stick to wake up ?
<quellhorst> anyone see systems you build with vmbuilder run fine, but when it comes time to restart them, the virtual disk files are missing?
<baggar11> yep, middle click seems to work, thanks again
<iggyology> anyone good at fixing broken icons?
<nosea> I just don't know how to use it.
<odinsbane> MitchM: you might be able to get away with d/loading the .deb's and installing from those.  http://snippets.notmyidea.org/2009/12/13/install-php-5-3-apache-on-ubuntu-9-10-using-dotdeb-repositories-via-apt-get/
<dios_mio> In keyboard layouts preferences there is the option where you can pick whether you want the new windows to get the active window's layout. This option is broken because whatever you pick it is always the rule that new windows get the active windows's layout.
<Pici> nosea: paste your text at that link, press submit and then provide us with the URL of the resulting page.
<Valdrin> can anyone to tell me how to do when i resume my pc from lock screen or screen saver to ask me for password ?
<jdahm> iggyology: install more?
<nosea> ok
<insanity99> i just installed indicator-sysmonitor, how do i get it on panel?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<MnCC> where can i get keyboard layouts ?
<MitchM> odinsbane, i'll give it a try thanks
<MitchM> :)
<iggyology> jdahm? what?
<ubuntu_> I have problem with mounting encryped volume. Can someone help me?
<trap22> when i try to ./configure in conky, it says "Can't locate your X11 installation"
<jdahm> iggyology: to fix icons, just remove and reinstall packages
<jdahm> usually that fixes things
<Pici> trap22: Conky is in the Ubuntu repositories, do you have a particular reason to install it from source?
<Valdrin> hwo to do to ask for password after lock screen ?
<iggyology> jdahm: I'll try that.... again :)
<odinsbane> MitchM: dpkg will give you dependancy errors before it installs so it shouldn't be too risky.
<gedO> Guys, who will help me with encrypted partition mounting?
<DraZoro> Valdrin: Allocate screensaver there are options there to enable password and duration it takes for the desktop to auto lock.
<MitchM> odinsbane, yeah - failed, lots of lib* dependecies
<trap22> Pici: thanks i just did. apt-get, it worked this time
<DraZoro> Valdrin: Depending on which version and window manager you are using. If you are using Unity go to application lens "Super + A" and type screensaver.
<odinsbane> MitchM: did you try the link, and add the debian repo stable?
<tripelb> I know there
<LAcan> how do I mount a cd to E: ?? Ubuntu Software Centre wants the CD on "E:"?
<zizban> LAcan it should it do it automatically.
<odinsbane> MitchM: It could be possible to build it even if you can't get a package to work, but probably the reason there isn't the package is because there isn't the dependancy.
<LAcan> zizban, well it mounts it to /media/cdrom
<Tomfoolary> is there an open source version of skype that'll actually run on ubuntu 10.10?
<LAcan> zizban, but software centre wants it on "E:\"
<zizban> LAcan, is this a Windows CD?
<LAcan> zizban, no ubuntu
<llutz> Tomfoolary: theres skype from skype.com for linux, nothing open
<zizban> LAcan and you are in Ubuntu?
<LAcan> zizban, yup
<polo> #ciao
<LAcan> zizban, im trying to add the CD as a sofwtare source so I can reinstall network manager applet
<tripelb> I know there's a better place to say this, maybe later. It's a suggestion for ubuntu. windows has the same problem. - Say there is a "copying" process happening. The only choice is continue (donothing) or abort (cancel). I think that aPAUSE would be helpful. Might just need to use the resources for something else for a while and put the copy on the back-burner. That is all.
<zizban> LAcan, that's weird. When I put in a CD it appears om the desktop.
<odinsbane> MitchM: this page seems to be more closely related. http://serverfault.com/questions/36040/installing-php-5-3-on-ubuntu-server
<iggyology> some please tell me how to access icon properties
<nosea> ok.
<bcoop> I've googled and searched gconf-editor and compizconfig settings, but I have not found any answer: how can I change the Super+T = Open trash folder keyboard shortcut in Unity?  It replaced my terminal opening shortcut (which is still in the configuration but doesn't function)
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<g_> uhm, hi (Again!)
<LAcan> zizban, ya, it does that... but this is ubuntu software centre
<Tomfoolary> llutz, I tried downloading it and opening in the ubuntu software centre and it came up with an error, am I doing something wrong?
<tripelb> zlZBAN THAT'S Normal
<zizban> LAcan what sudo apt-get install gnome-network-manager doesn't work?
<g_> hi, i have a completely broken build system, and can't complile anything, would anyone be able to help me through this? for starters: gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
<LAcan> zizban, no network connection
<dios_mio> In keyboard layouts preferences there is the option where you can pick whether you want the new windows to get the active window's layout. This option is broken because whatever you pick it is always the rule that new windows get the active windows's layout. ....????
<llutz> Tomfoolary: no idea, i don't use skype
<zizban> LAcan, OOOOOH
<Tomfoolary> llutz, *sobs*
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<LAcan> usr13, left me without a net connect... i unnstalled the manager and now i cant get the cards to connect to the internet...
<iggyology> can someone pm me and tell me how to access icon properties
<fredrik_> is there any known graphic bugs with 11.04? I did a clean install on my brothers computor and his screen wont "light up" If you look closley you can se some of the background image and I can se the mouse.. Its like the screen has no backlight. Everything workes on 10.10 (liveCD) and if I connect it to the TV it works...
<nosea> some one can help me?
<llutz> Tomfoolary: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<iggyology> I'm trying to get an icon to open the app it's associated with
<ricorx7> g_: use pastebin or something to paste your code for review
<Souperman> iggyology, icon?
<nosea> please give me some advice.
<Tomfoolary> llutz, love you man
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<iggyology> souperman, yes
<iggyology> the launcher icon
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<spankbot> where can I find solid Ubuntu themes?
<LAcan> usr13, man, i cant get any network connections now that i uninstalled the network manager... grrrrr
<bcoop> Anyone?  How can the Unity keyboard shortcut for 'Open Trash Folder' <Super>T be configured?  There doesn't appear to be an entry for it in gconf
<LAcan> bcoop, theres a keyboard shortcuts option in the system menu
<dios_mio> nobody address the bug i reported!! --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<Souperman> iggyology, you left clic it go to propierties and edit the string
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<spankbot> .
<usr13> LAcan: ifconfig
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<iggyology> left click?
<LAcan> usr13, ya i tried that
<bcoop> LAcan, that option is missing all the 'advanced' unity shortcuts.  It doesn't have an entry for 'open trash folder'
<usr13> LAcan: YOu must have worte the config file wrong.
<Souperman> right right, iggyology just get the contextual menu
<g_> ricorx7: that's the only error i get
<LAcan> usr13, ya and now my only option is reinstalling ubuntu to get the damn network manager back
<nosea> I want to hide the shutdown information:http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<usr13> LAcan: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.25 ; route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<usr13> LAcan: no it's not.
<MethedMan> nemo: how can i convert the text from firemath to latex?
<LAcan> usr13, they wont connect to their essid
<iggyology> Souperman, there is no menu item for properties when i right click on the launcher icon
<tripelb> Here's was my problem: and my question. Yesterday I said, how do I copy a DVD to my hard drive. I want to return the original and also be able to play it here. :: I was told, copy the files. When I looked at it I see --> two folders and no files!? [audio_ts and video_ts) <-- I am getting the copy (method: saw the cd one my desktop. clicked on it. it offered to copy it. Done, err still doing. --- What is on this DVD anyway? Is this norm
<tripelb> al? Why dont I see files? How does a DVD work anyway? ---> Obviously (I think) a referral to info would be great. THANKS
<iggyology> LAcan, can you tell me where the icon properties are again?
<Souperman> oh, launcher, you are using unity rite, sorry iggyology i never used it
<iggyology> Souperman, I don't know what unity is
<iggyology> should I get rid of it?
<nemo> MethedMan: you mean from MathML to LaTeX? :)
<nemo> MethedMan: and why would you want to do that?
<kale> i have circular dependencies, how do i solve those?
<kale> i am running lucid and want to do a dist upgrade
<bluegoon_> hi guys
<gedO> Guys, HELP
<bluegoon_> I keep losing wifi connectivity with a netbook over wifi
<nemo> MethedMan: I expect most tools out there have the exact opposite goal
<gedO> How I can mount encripted partiton?
<Souperman> iggyology, you are using ubuntu 11.04? if yes it comes whit the new unity interface, you can use the standard old interface loging out and choosing "classic desktop" at the log in menu
<MethedMan> nemo: exactly.  why?  b/c i want to jump on the latex bandwagon so i can feel self-important (joking).  what do you mean exact opposite goal?
<nemo> MethedMan: latex is presentational, not semantic
<bluegoon_> Would updating to 11.04 update my wifi drivers?  My netbook keeps freaking disconnecting
<nemo> MethedMan: mathml can be rendered presentationally
<nemo> MethedMan: there are plenty of tools to render latex to mathml, but the other way around is rarely desired
<demon> can someone help me enabling nvidia driver on Ubuntu UE2.7?
<iggyology> Souperman, oh heck... I'm reading an article right now about it!!!   Man, I had no idea I was using something that hadn't been debugged yet!
<nemo> since mathml can be rendered just as well as latex, only has actual semantic content
<MethedMan> nemo: i see. so why would anyone care to use latex
<nemo> MethedMan: used to be what people used
<jgould> How do you get rid of the splash screen so you can see what your system is doing at boot
<nemo> MethedMan: and if you are generating equations, there were editors to support it
<iggyology> Souperman, here's the article: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/columns/20018-Ubuntu-Unity-not-all-that-unifying.html
<bluegoon_> Is there an 11.4 netbook edition?
<nemo> MethedMan: if you have no problem generating the equations though, seems silly to output to latex, since mathml can be rendered just as well
<bluegoon_> I am having trouble with my netbook wifi
<Pici> !une | bluegoon_
<ubottu> bluegoon_: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Souperman> iggyology, thanks
<nemo> but has actual useful content
<gedO> GUYS!!! HELP!!!
<dios_mio> nobody address the bug i reported!! --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<gedO> I can't log in to my PC
<Pici> !helpme | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<MnCC> is there a way to hide wireless networks ?
<MethedMan> nemo: there were editors to support it?  what do you mean?  sorry for needing a history lesson.
<nemo> MethedMan: or if you are more used to latex, you would find it easier to generate, that way. but if you are, you would not have asked for an editor
<nemo> MethedMan: http://www.mathweb.org/wiki/LaTeX
<nemo> http://www.mathweb.org/wiki/MathML
<genii-around> MnCC: Tell the WAP not to b roadcast it's SSID?
<FloodBot1> nemo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nemo> oh. come on. floodbot. that was so not flooding OR using enter as punctuation
<gedO> it gives me error : Could not update ICEauthority file
<nemo> stupid floodbot... can't handle fast typing apparently, or pasting of URLs. one of the two
<MethedMan> nemo: is there something like mathml that is built-in for openoffice, emacs, vim, or any other program that does not require a web browser?
<nemo> MethedMan: mathml is just XML. it can be rendered in anything that can parse it
<bluegoon_> i can go on IRC, i can update etc, but DNS not opening web pages.
<nemo> it does not require a web browser
<iggyology> Souperman, I'm in IRC through unity's website the room is #ayatana
<nemo> MethedMan: I know I have to repeat myself. but you aren't reading what I link you to. please read those 2 links
<dios_mio> nobody addresses the bug i reported!! --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<Cassini> can someone help me getting my nVidia 9500 GT card working? I am in 11.04,  the current drivers are loaded but are not being used. Log error is "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0". In lshw it lists the PCI as "Bus Info: pci@0000:01:00.0"
<nemo> I hate retyping stuff. esp in here where it spams the channel and gets me yelled at
<MnCC> genii-around, not what i meant .. i need to hide all wireless networks of my neighbourhood ..there are over 40+ networks ..
<Morten_> Hi, how is it possible to share an external storage harddrive on a network? I have tried using nautilus to start the sharing, and I can see the external storage on the network, but cannot access it?
<iggyology> join/ #ayatana
<demon> Cassini. i think i have similar problem
<iggyology> join /#ayatana
<Souperman> interesting iggyology, but i dont really use unity, and being a xubuntu fan i think i never will :D
<iggyology> Souperman, what's xubuntu like? will it run good on a netbook?
<genii-around> gedO: sudo chown $(whoami):$(whoami) .ICEauthority
<Cassini> dunno if that might be it on the pci addy... if 0000:01:0.0 is pci 0:1:0 or what... any ideas?
<gedO> @genii-around: problem is that I can't do this
<MethedMan> nemo: i understand that mathml is xml, just not sure how to use that in another program.  also, i am reading http://www.mathweb.org/wiki/LaTeX and am not really sure where to begin.  some of the english links hit documents in german.
<nemo> MethedMan: the 2nd link. read THAT one. before asking more questions
<nemo> MethedMan: the one that explains MathML
<jrib> genii-around: neat syntax:  chown user: file  is equivalent to  chown user:userlogingroup file
<Dark_Star1> hi guys.. does one need to install a samba server to be able to connect to another client?
<bluegoon_> my dns isnt resolving!
<bluegoon_> Help me! Oh my word, my DNS does not resolve@!
<Dark_Star1> another server*
<Souperman> iggyology, very probably, its quite fast, but i thing lubuntu is the fastest of *buntu family
<delac> can anyone confirm that something happened (got updated) to Startup Disk Creator and it now always asks for password? Seems to affect both Maveric abd Natty.
<genii-around> gedO: ctrl-alt-F1 should bring you to console login on tty1, where you should be able to do this, then to alt-F7 back to gdm and restart it
<genii-around> jrib: Ah, thanks
<Cassini> the only way I can get ubuntu 11.04 to boot is into recovery low graphics mode... at least 10.04 would boot.. I am about to give up again...
<robin0800> Cassini, have you tried classic?
<designup> anybody knows why my ubuntu 11.04 doesnt "see" my Wireless Network, which is amplified by a FRITZ WLAN repeater n/g ?? ANY other wlan is detected perfectly!! need some help please.... :(
<MethedMan> nemo: i do not see anything about mathml at http://www.mathweb.org/wiki/LaTeX
<ubuntu> hy i have problem with install ubuntu - im now on live system, instalation finish with error
<ubuntu> error install grub
<ubuntu> why i can do now ?
<Cassini> if I choose the standard kernel it locks up at the splash screen. Never get to the login screen.
<MethedMan> nemo: this is my 2nd or 3rd week on IRC.  i appreciate your patience.
<nemo> 12:42 < nemo> http://www.mathweb.org/wiki/MathML
<nemo> MethedMan: I typed that just immediately after the other link, FFS
<Guest96883> my battery seems to be lasting longer, something changed since yesterday?
<nemo> ok. I need to stop spamming this channel w/ irrelevant stuff
<bluegoon_> Guys, any reason why ubuntu would just lose DNS every now and then?
<fredrik_> I have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/772785 on my computor and the suggested fix workes. But How can I make this stick after reboot?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772785 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Aser eMachines E527 - LCD brightness - 0% after update to 11.04 (dup-of: 765438)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 765438 in linux (Ubuntu) "On startup, the backlight is off on laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<demon> why does the  nvidia driver is not used by X? Error: No kernel named "nvidia" found. help!!!
<fredrik_> uberfrau, I know. The suggested fix in my link works (set the brightnes to full) but how can I make this stick after reboot?
<bretzel> Hi, ( no, google doesn't satisfy refined search:too much results) -->  I need to know how ncurses/libncursesxx have been built, with what options: MOUSE VERSION2 "-enable-ext-mouse  (wheel event support? ) ;  -enable-ext-colors ? (for 256 xterm colors support ???? I really need to know
<bluegoon_> how do you monitor DNS on ubuntu?
<bluegoon_> test
<deno> hi there
<deno> guys do you know a package better than the default one for gnome to take multiple screenshots?
<hall> hi all. i've failed in my attempts to google this: is there a "known problems" page somewhere for unity? it does not work at all on my setup (thinkpad/external monitor)
<LAcan> only in ubuntu does it take 3 days to set a static IP address. yeesh.
<eternicode> 3 days?  really?
<iggyology> Does anyone use Gnome desktop?
<test> @bluegoon what?
<fredrik_> anyone knows how i can make this suggestion stick at reboot? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/772785
<iggyology> or is everyone a XFCE fan?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772785 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Aser eMachines E527 - LCD brightness - 0% after update to 11.04 (dup-of: 765438)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 765438 in linux (Ubuntu) "On startup, the backlight is off on laptop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gedO> Guys, I can't mount my encrypted partiton
<gedO> how I can do this??
<Janusman> LAcan: what? I did it in under a minute =)
<eternicode> iggyology, does it have to be either/or? :/
<iggyology> eternicode, you tell me what you like
<iggyology> talk to me man!
<eternicode> iggyology, I use kdm (leftover from my KDE days) with a custom .xinitrc that launches Compiz as my window manager.  No fancy "desktop environment" for me.
<eternicode> gnome-do for app launching, awn dock for app management, conky for system stats.
<iggyology> So, eternicode, please help me to understand if your approach is superior to a fancy desktop
<iggyology> or if you're just settled in a comfort zone
<eternicode> it's very much a comfort zone :)
<eternicode> but I would say it's lighter than having all the DE libraries etc loaded on every startup
<iggyology> eternicode, So do you know if there is a desktop environment, say that your friends use and are happy with? Something tried and true?
<iggyology> I see
<webben> Is anyone else having problems with PECL/PEAR failing to find packages on Ubuntu Lucid?
<iggyology> lighter is good for a netbook
<webben> Got this problem on 2 VMs now.
<usr13> Where are packages downloaded by apt-get  (when using download-only)?
<usr13> or... how do I find a particular deb file?
<llutz> usr13: /var/cache/apt/archives
<eternicode> LXDE, Gnome, and KDE are all tried and true.  In order of "heaviness", I would rank them KDE, Gnome, and LXDE, but that's very subjective
<eternicode> great thing about linux is there's all the highly interchangeable pieces and parts.
<iggyology> eternicode, So Gnome has been around for a while, but maybe the problem is the new "unity" thing?
<aneeshep> @eternicode: I still love gnome. Wht is ur choice?
<iggyology> also, do you know about XFCE?
<aneeshep> @eternicode: What is the problem with unity?
<eternicode> I haven't tried Unity, nor am I going to.
<ActionParsnip> etotheipi: just log onto gnome classic if you dislike unity
<eternicode> not because I don't like it, but because I like what I have.
<eternicode> aneeshep, I use a custom collection of programs, no DE.
<eternicode> *no stock DE
<jimmybrite> Is there a reason why grub breaks my mbr? I tried instaling 11.04 like 6 times already, and I can't boot into linix or win7 at all, so I have to re-install 10.10 to fix my mbr so I can at least use my system.
<eternicode> XFCE I think is slightly more heavy than LXDE, but it's good as well.
<ActionParsnip> jimmybrite: boot to liveCD and reinstall grub2
<iggyology> I see why people fall into the poisoning embrace of Windows
<iggyology> This is nuts
<jimmybrite> I tried that, but Im sort of a noob with grub, grub-install said something like aufs needed?
<iggyology> It's so much work to fart around with Linux
<iggyology> I've spent 2 days fudging with this stuff
<eternicode> only 2 days? :P
<iggyology> exactly eternicode!!!
<eternicode> wait till you've spent 4 years :P
<iggyology> I have a life I want to get back to!
<iggyology> lol
<jimmybrite> I tried a clean install from cd, an upgrade from cd, an upgrade from 10.10 installed on my hd, and al of them meses up grub, this is insane, I've never had that happen before
<eternicode> granted, only year 1 was spent getting everything perfect... the other three have been small tweaks along the way
<iggyology> oh my freakin god!
<duende> hi
<duende> I have a problem with video in 11.04 can anybody helpme??
<eternicode> anyway, my question: my internal wireless card seems to be stuck in promiscuous mode, as all traffic on my network is hitting my machine, whether or not it's the destination/source.  I've tried "ifconfig wlan0 -promisc" to no avail.  Any ideas?
<PType1> There is any problem with Ristretto in Xubuntu 11.04?
<iggyology> I mean it's fun talking with people.. I understand why there are Linux groups :)
<crystal-cola> yeh
<jimmybrite> i'll be back later, when i'm trying to install 11.04 AGAIN, it'll be more helpful if I give you guys the exact error messages, it's something like device/partition not found
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: what re you having issues with exactly?
<ActionParsnip> jimmybrite: remeber to MD5 tes the ISO
<PType1> sideshow in Ristretto (Xubuntu 11.04) is not working, right?
<duende> <PType1> to me dont like these programa ristretto
<fredrik_> Ive got the "backlight is off" bug on my laptop. I tried to put the solution (setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=20) into rc.local but it wont work. I guess I need to do sudo.. .how can I solve this so the command is runned as sudo everytime a reboot?
<ActionParsnip> jimmybrite: and check the CD for defects
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: have you tried other distributions too?
<jimmybrite> <ActionParsnip> yeah but that also happens when I do a dist-upgrade dude
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  rc.local is ran as root. You Did put it befor the exit command in rc.local?
<iggyology> my launcher icon is broken. I can only open Firefox directly with the command window (Alt+F2)
<ActionParsnip> jimmybrite: sounds about right, I always clean install
<iggyology> ActionParsnip,
<jimmybrite> bur yeah, md5ing the cd is a MUST, which I don't do all the time,
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, Yepp I did. Though the screen light up for a second it turns of when I have loged in
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: tried making a shortcut on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> jimmybrite: may be the cause of the issues
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  try the command from your users login. does it work?
<fredrik_> yepp if I do a sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=20 the screen lights up as it should
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<jimmybrite> yeah, it's grub2 and dual booting on my machine that seems to mess up, I tried to keep the old bootloader or installer the maintainers package, and both installed the same grub with deep white fonts? if that makes sense
<nosea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603345/
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, I tried, but I can't place icons on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  you could add it to your X startup stuff then. Sounds like X may be some how resetting the  thing when it loads.
<iggyology> it's not a valid location
<jimmybrite> anyhow, i'll be back later, because i'm giving out symptoms blindly..
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: tried gnome classic desktop, or a different DE altogether?
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Who knows how to make the drag n drop of attached files working in ubuntu thunderbird ?
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  if you dont want to run it with sudo. you could (not reccomended) set the suid bit on the binary. then it alwyas runs as root even if a user runs it.
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, sounds right.. witch file and where? I'm feeling like a n00b
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, come again?
<Dr_Willis> !startup  | fredrik_
<ubottu> fredrik_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Dr_Willis> read the bots url it gave. :)
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, nope, not yet, thinking about it though
<iggyology> it may be lighter too
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis,  sorry... ok.. I'll try that one
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: so your issue is with gnome, not linux
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I think he is using Unity.
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  make a new user. see if they have the same issue.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: possibly
<NewPosix> question about ubuntu: how do you know which ubuntu you have (what is the parallel of cat /etc/redhat-release of linux)
<NewPosix> I mean of fedora
<ActionParsnip> Pici: seems to be fashionable to dislike it right now
 * zizban is a raving Unity fanboy
<ActionParsnip> NewPosix: lsb_release -a
<genii-around> NewPosix: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> zizban: I don't mind it, it's not as bad as everyone makes out if you ask me
<iggyology> Dr_Willis, I'll have to try that after I'm done with Unity's support person
<zizban> absolutely
<multipass_> Hi, is there any way to get the new Iphone drivers that are in 11.04 over to 10.10??
<iggyology> thanks though
<NewPosix> ?
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, yeah, seems like unity is too "wet behind the ears" still...
<iceroot> !backports | multipass_
<ubottu> multipass_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<NewPosix> anybody?
<iceroot> multipass_: but why does an iphone need drivers?
<Pici> NewPosix: Two people already answered you.
<Dr_Willis> NewPosix:  you got 2  answers.. did you not see them?
<iceroot> NewPosix: cat /etc/issue.net
<iceroot> NewPosix: cat /etc/issue
<multipass_> iceroot, maybe i didnt word that correctly, but something in 11.04 gives me root directory access to my iphone, as well as access to its music-- in 10.10 i get nothing
<iceroot> !iphone | multipass_
<ubottu> multipass_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, So I put a new startup app in system->preferences->sessions and at command I wrote setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=20. Nothing happened at reboot.. Does "startup apps" work the same when running unity?
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: possibly, give other DEs and they may suit you better. Gnome is default but it doesn't make it any better than the others etc
<drhydralisk> my front panel audio connection is not working after I restarted, any help please?
<multipass_> !edge flipping
<mang0> I'm just wondering if I can use a virtual cd drive to run the ISO file for the ubuntu install....for instance, daemon tools lite.
<iceroot> mang0: you can boot isos with grub2, also you can put the iso on an usb-drive
<mang0> grub2>
<mang0> USB isnt an option
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  no idea.  if that command needs to be ran as root. that may be the issue.
<mang0> iceroot what is grub2?
<mang0> I'm trying to install ubuntu, long story XD
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, ok solved it with a uggly hack.. just put sleep 5 before the command in rc.local... Not pretty but it workes.
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  you could try 'gksudo that-fancy-command'   and see if it asks for the root password. and works.
<iceroot> mang0: is there already something running on the pcß
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  oh yea. rc.local running BEFOR X gets started could be an issue
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  you may want to have it sleep longer.
<iggyology> does pasting my .xsession-errors expose my confidential information?
<mang0> iceroot what do you mean?
<iggyology> just wondering
<cong06> does anyone know of a network monitor that would run from the system tray? I need some kind of replacement for conky that would work with unity...
<iceroot> mang0: you want to install ubuntu to your pc, correct?
<joelixny> how can I use sed to delete a line that is <?somethingsomething /> in a html document?
<Dr_Willis> iggyology:  i wouldent think soo.
<mang0> yes
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, Hope they solve this soon... this workes for now.. thanks for all the help.. I buy you a beer sometime.. ;-)
<iggyology> mang), were you talking to me?
<Dr_Willis> joelixny:  ive seen collections of 'sed one liners' web sites that have exasmplex of stuff like that.
<mang0> iceroot I have two 120GB hard drives
<iceroot> mang0: and why not using a cd or a usb-drive?
<mang0> iggyology no heh
<fredrik_> Dr_Willis, Yepp.. I'll make it like 20 instead...
<Dr_Willis> fredrik_:  ive had to do similer delays for other apps in X also. like conky,
<mang0> iceroot I have the liveCD for 10.10 but it doesn't work....it's not mounting my drives.
<mang0> So I wanna try the alternate installer
<drhydralisk> can anyone please help me with my audio problem?
<iceroot> mang0: you are using fakeraid?
<mang0> <.<
<mang0> I don't know
 * mang0 is a noob
<coz_> mang0,   then you arent
<mang0> lol k
<dios_mio> nobody addresses the bug i reported!! --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/776451
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776451 in Ubuntu "keyboard layouts - will the new window get the active window's layout" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> mang0: so the installer is not detecting your hard drives?
<coz_> mang0,   you might want to try the mini.iso image...its only 19 megs and downloads directly from the servers
<mang0> Nope
<mang0> hm?
<spankbot> anyone know about using JBOD for Ubunut?  Does each disk display as an individual disk or is it like an iSCSI target?
<mang0> orly?
<mang0> iceroot the installer won't detect them.
<spankbot> JBOD  or SLED
<mang0> coz_ what do you mean....*confused*
<Bovola> ciao
<coz_> mang0,      the mini  is just 19 megs... installs from the net,, aka   netinstal
<mang0> so it just installs straight from the net?
<mang0> O.o
<chrome_> how can I see which version of ubuntu I have?
<Dr_Willis> chrome_:  lsb_release -a
<chrome_> ty
<iceroot> chrome_: cat /etc/issue
<coz_> mang0,  it does indeed
<Bovola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<spankbot> oh no, I'm trying to make a file execute by typing the command "sh filename" and I get a Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<coz_> mang0,   however,, it will ask what you want to install at one point,, it is a list,, arrows  scroll the list  SPACE bar ticks the box
<coz_> mang0,  would you like to try that??
<ActionParsnip> spankbot: check the syntax of the file
<mang0> coz_yes
<mang0> coz_ yes*
<coz_> mang0,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/mini.iso
<spankbot> ActionParsnip, oh no, how do I do that?
<chrome_> what is unity exactly?
<mang0> so coz_ how do I use it?
<iceroot> !unity | chrome_
<ubottu> chrome_: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<ActionParsnip> spankbot: open the file in a text file? Did you create the file or did you download it?
<coz_> mang0,  burn that to disk...it will not work on usb ,, even though i have tried over and again
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(desktop_environment)
<mang0> is there no way I can install without burning a disk/usb coz_
<mang0> ?
<groo> i just learned the hard way that gnome 3 does >not< play well with unity
<spankbot> ActionParsnip, oh no, when I go to open the file I get an error, "There is no application installed for executable files"
<coz_> mang0,   I have tired  over and again to burn this to usb without success
<chrome_> nice one ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> spankbot: then you don't need sh. Just run the file as you would a normal executable
<coz_> mang0,  it burns fine but refuses to boot
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: I simply websearched
<mang0> coz_ is there not a way to install it without ANY burning of ANYTHING?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: did you MD5 test the image?
<spankbot> oh no, gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<spankbot> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<spankbot> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again.
<iceroot> mang0: yes you can install ubuntu without burning a cd or use a usb-drive but why go the hard way?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  yes and  still i do recall reading somewhere that the mini.iso will not work on usb  and I always use netbootin
<iceroot> mang0: just burn a cd or use usb
<llutz> mang0: you can use debootstrap if you already have a running linux-sys
<coz_> mang0,  no not that I am aware of,, you are not able to burn cd?
<adeadas> вы все ПИДОРАСЫ
<mang0> iceroot because I only have like, 5 cd's that are NOT rewritable
<mang0> and I don't wanna have 2 liveCDs/installers
<mang0> ...
<iceroot> mang0: then you one of them
<mang0> aw screw it
<mang0> alternate installer
<mang0> for 11.04
<llutz> mang0: do you have grub2 installed? it can boot from ISO
<mang0> COME TO ME
<iceroot> mang0: its not the fault of a failed burn that the live-cd isnt detecting your drives
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> mang0: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation particlarly "Installation without a CD" and "Server and Network installtions"
<lxs-makoto> so i was dd'ing an old hdd, and it epicfails. http://pastebin.com/S8Hh4JfT - can anybody tell me how im gonna be able to dump the contents of the hdd in linux?
<mang0> ARGH
<k_sze> oh great
<ActionParsnip> coz_: i believe it does, I've used it myself :)
<Younder> lxs-makoto, dump or dd
<mang0> iceroot why is it not detecting my drives then?
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  wow then I will have to troubleshoot the issue at some point
<gedO> Guys, how to swich froem gnome to oanother enviroment?? I have gnome and isntalled LXDE
<lxs-makoto> i just want to get a raw backup of the drive.
<k_sze> I was trying to install Google Chrome from deb package on my newly-installed Xubuntu 11.04.
<zizban> logout, select your session, log back in
<Younder> lxs-makoto, then dd
<Pici> gedO: Log out and select it from the sessions menu at the login screen.
<iceroot> mang0: because you are using fakeraid or your controller is not supported or your harddrives are not detected from the bios
<coz_> mang0,  if you burn that mini.iso ,, even though it is on ly 19 megs  it will always install the most current updates
<k_sze> totally messed up Package Manager
<ActionParsnip> coz_: yeah unetbootin will take the ISO as far as I remember
<nikop> hello, can somebody help me? I updated Xubuntu to the newest version yesterday. Now I cannot find my Multiboot -menu by pressing SHIFT on startup, what i can do?? Do i have my Windows partiotion anymore??
<mang0> iceroot would I know if I was using fakeraid? cos I don't think I am....I think it is my controller
<gedO> @Pici: Great :0 THX
<ActionParsnip> k_sze: you can add the daily PPA and install it that way, gives a nice new version with snazzy features :)
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  tried over and again.. but if you have done it then that just gives me incentive to troubleshoot it :)
<lxs-makoto> so how would I go about doing a dd of this hard drive if it doesnt seem to want to?
<Younder> nikop,  It's still there. You jsut have to access the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> coz_: could grab the daily, pretty much the same deal
<k_sze> ActionParsnip: ya, but I still need to fix package manager
<llutz> lxs-makoto: try gddrescue
<k_sze> I get some weird message about "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  yeah I realize that,, but the mini.is cool :)
<BlaDe^> Can anyone help me with making a user locked down a little more?
<ActionParsnip> coz_: very :)
<mang0> so how do I install grub2?
<mang0> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nikop> Younder, How can i access that grub menu?? Before yesterday I got the grub menu by pressing and holding SHIFT on startup, now it doesnt work!! :(
<mang0> !grub install
<mang0> dammit
<ThinkT510> !brain | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mang0> :3
<iceroot> mang0:  thought about using ubuntu 11.04 with better hardware support?
<iceroot> mang0: is your bios detecting the harddrives?
<Cassini_> any idea why my nvidia drivers are loading but won't be put to use? in the log file it just says failed to initialize NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0. check system kernel log. I checked... I see nothting there.
<mang0> iceroot permission to PM you? I can't concentrate here...
<mang0> yes I know, !ask...
<nikop> Younder, and i have Grub version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3 installed
<eternicode> my wireless card seems to be stuck in promiscuous mode, as all traffic on my network is hitting my machine, whether or not it's the destination/source.  I've tried "ifconfig wlan0 -promisc" to no avail.  Any ideas?
<Younder> Cassini_, Yes, there is a interrupt conflict. Both IDE scci0 and display want to use irq 16. Check with lshw
<mang0> So 11.04 has better support for drivers then 10.10?
<mang0> iceroot may I PM you?
<novitololo> Hello.  I'm having problems with VirtualBox trying to run Windows under Ubuntu 10.10.  It doesn't recognize my CD/DVD, it is not shown...
<Cassini_> Younder, is where will I change the irq # to use?
<Younder> nikop, This is a new grub version which behaves differently. Check the grub documentation
<nikop> How?
<nikop> Younder, how? :)
<OneKorea> Hello, I wanna install ubuntu but retain all data on current D: partrition of windows vista, how hard is that / does ubuntu installer supports it? thanks!
<ThinkT510> mang0: 11.04 uses a newer kernel than 10.10 so there are driver updates and whatnot
<mang0> okay cool
<enzotib> hi all, i would install "timidity" with suggested packages, but --install-suggests option of apt-get do not seem to work, also -o APT::Install-Suggests=1 do not work
<P_Kable> Hello, I have to reset every 5 mn under natty, anyone got that too ?
<masterburner> when I boot into ubuntu classic, all my window borders are gone... how do I fix this?
<k_sze> "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<CryptKper> Can someone tell me how to restore the ubuntu software center to its classic look. after my upgrade everything shows up in a single file line.
<Younder> Cassini_, I Have sent a bug report. Technically this should not happen as a separate demon  assigns the interrupts. I have just decided to wait to they have a fix..
<ThinkT510> OneKorea: you can install ubuntu and access any partitions just fine yes
<OneKorea> thanks
<ThinkT510> np
<xavier_> nick xaiev
<xavier_> ooops
<xaiev> hi there
<Younder> CryptKper, When you log in and click the user (but haven't entered the passwd yet) on the bottom line you can select classic
<xaiev> i'm trying to install latest 11.04 from a usb key and apt-get fails not finding the cdrom - tried 'cdrom-detect/usb=true'
<masterburner> when I boot into ubuntu classic, all my window borders are gone... how do I fix this?
<xaiev> was the same with 10.10 :/
<CryptKper> Younder, Ubuntu Software Center, unity isnt the issue.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I just noticed that Chromium and google chrome both start the first time with their 'pick a search engine' dialog window 1/2 way off the screen at the bottom.
<Dr_Willis> masterburner:  try alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace' or 'compiz --replace'
<ThinkT510> P_Kable: you'll need to give more details so that we can figure out your problem
<KM0201> xaiev: why would you even need to use that command?  usually i just boot an ISO i've put on the thumb drive, and install.. what issue are you having again?
<masterburner> Dr_willis: already tried both, doesn't help... not even after a reboot
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: yeah... kinda ironic they don't "force" one on you like some browsers.. :0
<Dr_Willis> masterburner:  try it in a terminal, look for error emssages.. metacity should work on any setup
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  i just found it odd that the window was in a bad spot.
<KM0201> ya
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  and it affected both chromouim browser and google chrome.
<masterburner> Dr_willis: I think I found a fix... brb
<Dr_Willis> There are some neat 'unity' tricks these browsers are doing  from what ive seen on the blog sites. :) progress bars in the icon.
<xaiev> KM0201, If you get "Incorrect CD-ROM detected" error on detection stage, reboot, press F6 and then ESC to go to manual boot line editing, and add the option 'cdrom-detect/try-usb=true'
<xaiev> found on ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> xaiev: I've seen a few users say they had liveusb expect a cd
<centHOGG> xbmc library mode anyone?
<KM0201> xaiev: strange, never had that issue.. are you rying to use the alt. cd?
<xaiev> no the regular one
<ActionParsnip> !details | centHOGG
<Cassini_> Younder, I don't see anything else using irq 16 on my box
<ubottu> centHOGG: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Younder> CryptKper, Oh I see. Rightclick background. select change desktop background, on the first tab select classic
<xaiev> KM0201, was the same w/h 10.10 my personal laptop & another usb stick
<xaiev> anyway i can bypass apt to check for the cdrom and install package from online repositories?
<OneKorea> ThinkT510, hm this means i need to use wubi installer or the 'real' full one can do as well? (to install ubuntu but save current Window's D: NTFS partrtition, ubuntu can read NTFS?)
<CryptKper> Younder, please read my entire sentence. IN ubuntu software center, all of the software categories are being displayed in a single line, how do i restore the setting for 'ubuntu software center'
<ThinkT510> OneKorea: yes, ubuntu reads and writes ntfs partitions on a full real install, it won't overwrite anything there
<OneKorea> oh thats lovely
<ThinkT510> OneKorea: its an easy install process, the hardest part is partitioning, but that is simple when you know how
<KM0201> OneKorea: actualy, a "wubi install" is not a real, full install.. and i personally wouldn't do it.. but thats just my opinion
<KM0201> OneKorea: to clarify, i wouldn't do an install w/ wubi.
<OneKorea> of course not, i want full install, bye bye to windows, but want my DATA xD
<salomonv> hi guys, my unity launcher won't hide anymore, for some reason, is there any way to force it to hide?
<KM0201> OneKorea: have you ever used ubuntu?
<zizban> salomonv, is it in Unity2d? Nvidia drivers?
<salomonv> don't know about 2d, i'm running standard natty, but yes, nvidia drivers
<KM0201> OneKorea: nuking windows right off the bat, only means you're going to be reinstalling windows within a week... set up a dual boot, and learn the OS... dual boot for at least 6mo.
<OneKorea> yea, i have some experience with linux distros, no problem, just wondered about ubuntu installer, im not completely newb
<salomonv> zizban: don't know about 2d, i'm running standard natty, but yes, nvidia drivers
<CryptKper> salomonv, clean install or upgrade?
<andreaborman> I have installed Linux Mint 9 alongside my Windows 7 starter on one of my computers.
<salomonv> CryptKper, upgrade
<zizban> salomonv, you have to install unity2d manually. Yeah, Nvidia is a problem right now.
<ThinkT510> !mint | andreaborman
<ubottu> andreaborman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<salomonv> zizban, so I need to install unity2d then? for the record, this is the second time today this has happened (rebooted last time) - i had no problems till today
<CryptKper> salomonv, turn off your nvidia driver, reboot, turn it back on, reboot, should be fine.
<chrome_> Why gnome3 is not the ubuntu main desktop?
<andreaborman> I did this by mounting it the ISO file on virtual clone drive and used the mint 4 windows installer. So mint can be uninstalled again if I want like any of my other Windows programs
<ActionParsnip> chrome_: you can add it
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<salomonv> CryptKper, should be fine forever, or for just this time?
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<zizban> chrome: because Gnome3 sucks :-)
<CryptKper> salomonv, good question.
<chrome_> ok
<coz_> chrome_,   gnome  3 uses mutter   11.04  decided to not use mutter and replace it with compiz as the compositor
<andreaborman> I have Linux Mint 9 gnome by the way it's the easiest one to use.
<salomonv> CryptKper, last time a reboot did the trick but now it happened again. Only thing I can think of is I started to use different workspaces today
<iggyology> anyone experienced with natty?
<KM0201> andreaborman: maybe, but offtopic here..
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: as experience as you can be
<deostroll> I need some help with formatting the USB. I am referring this article: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-format-usb-pen-drive/ . it says assume /dev/sda1 is the partition name for usb pen...I don't get this part...
<iggyology> can you tell me why the Firefox icon isn't showing in the launchbar when there's an open window?
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: are you using unity?
<Wolf_22> I'm trying to install Tomcat to a Natty VM and I *think* everything is fine so far, but I want to ensure that the JAVA_HOME var "sticks" after reboot. Is this done through the startup.sh?
<KM0201> deostroll: you have to find what drive lable your thumb drive has... the instructions are assuming it is sda1 (coudl be sdb1, sdc1, sdd..e tc..)
<ActionParsnip> Wolf_22: add it in ~/.bashrc
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, yes I am
<deostroll> KM0201, how do I find out?
<Wolf_22> Thanks Action. Will do.
<jrib> Wolf_22: what is "the startup.sh"?
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: that's why. Unity uses globalmenu
<gp5st> is there anyway to create a tmp file that resides in memory only?
<coz_> deostroll,   you can install netbootin  or  I believe its called  image writer or go to system/administraton/startup disk creator
<KM0201> deostroll: are ou just trying to format it as ext3?.. you do realize gparted can do that w/ a fairly simple GUI don't you?
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, can you tell me how to get the icons back in the launch bar?
<salomonv> anyhow, there is no way to invoke the launcher to hide?
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: you may get luck if you boot to gnome classic then start compiz, may help
<deostroll> KM0201, coz_ i kinda want to dos format it...
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, I wish there was a way for me to get the Unity to work
<coz_> deostroll,  ah ok
<KM0201> deostroll: terminal isn't dos
<iggyology> but if you think that it's too new than I'll switch
<andreaborman> KM0201 Linux mint is based on ubuntu they say. But I have tried ubuntu installed in the same way as I did with Mint. but it does not have a Windows type start menu like Linux mint does. which make it more familiar for Windows users like me.
<Wolf_22> jrib: It was my understanding that it was the Natty version of a startup.
<Wolf_22> (startup file, that is.)
<deostroll> KM0201, no but the article does say I can do a mkfs.vat
<gnude> hello, i like to show you my blog about my experiences with debian: http://erfahrungenmitdebian.blogspot.com/
<LuckyNeo> What steps should I take to update to Ubuntu 11.10 beta 2?
<deostroll> *mkfs.vfat
<KM0201> andreaborman: it really doesn't matter, its still off topic in this channel (no its not easier, it's just got a different GUI, theya re the essentially the same OS)
<ccallahan|School> (10.04.2) If I were to setup a Jailkit on a desktop environment, what programs to I need to whitelist for GNOME, Firefox, OOo, and the Network Share Mounter (On the places menu)?
<ThinkT510> LuckyNeo: 11.04 is no longer beta
<deostroll> my main concern is what comes after the mkfs.vfat part...i.e the argument...
<ThinkT510> LuckyNeo: oops, sorry, misread
<KM0201> LuckyNeo: i don't think 11.10 is public yet.. but i could be wrong.
<crazyrohila> can i upgrade my 10.04 to 11.04
<KM0201> crazydiamond: no
<KM0201> crazy 10.04>>10.10>>>11.04 is what you'd neeed to do
<andreaborman> Well i must admit when I tried the new version of ubuntu 11 it is beter than the old because at least with the new version. It recognised my wifi so I could connect wirelessly to the internet.
<ccallahan|School> Oh, and WiFI
<crazydiamond> KM0201: ?
<ablaze> hi everyone
<Pici> LuckyNeo: 11.10 has not yet reached alpha status.
<LuckyNeo> Oh I'm sorry
<ablaze> I hope this is the right place to come to search for a solution
<KM0201> crazydiamond: ?
<andreaborman> And it was not so difficult to use as the old version either.
<crazyrohila> ThinkT510: can i upgrade my 10.04 to 11.04
<jrib> Wolf_22: I'm not familiar with this file.  Where is it located?
<Dr_Willis> ablaze:  theres here, theres the forums and theres that askubuntu web site. :)
<usr13> andreaborman: YOu can make Ubuntu look exactly like MS Windows, it's just a matter of changing the theme.  If that will make things easier for you, go for it.
<crazydiamond> KM0201: you wrote <KM0201> crazydiamond: no
<KM0201> crazyrohila: no, you can't.. 10.04>>10.10>>11.04 would be what you'd have to do, you can't do it directly
<ThinkT510> crazyrohila: you'll have to update to 10.10 then to 11.04
<Dr_Willis> I want to make ubuntu look like my C64 GeOs :)
<andreaborman> I can only do simple things on Linux. I cannot tweak it like I can Windows.
<KM0201> crazydiamond: sorry.. to many "crazy's" here.. :)
<crazydiamond> wasn't it to me?
<crazydiamond> oek :)
<crazydiamond> *ok
<deostroll> KM0201, coz_ where can I learn more about /dev/sda, sda1, sdc, etc...
<ssfdre37> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   ssfdre37 artur_ masayaa goshawk [ND] JohnFlux ablaze zniavre greywalk grindax ophion jfi puremichael @FloodBot3 jean @FloodBot1 ccallahan|School BlankVerse ring1 gp5st nadirvar_ gsb kurtul gsb__ platius @FloodBot2 Wolf_22 gerzel 
<usr13> andreaborman: you can if you learn how.
<Pici> Its spam. Ignore it.
 * KM0201 sighs.
<Dr_Willis> andreaborman:  check out http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<ccallahan|School> Yummy Spam ;)
<KM0201> deostroll: google... thee's tons of walk throughs usually cli to format a drive.
<KM0201> deostroll: you ust happened on one that sucked
<Dr_Willis> you format a filesystem.. you partion a drive into filesystmes. :)
<ablaze> in fact, i have upgraded to 10.10 and i was not able to start ubuntu (i have wubi installed) ::: then I used live USB to recover wubldr file and then it starts but it blocks on Ubuntu screen with dots moving underneath and nothing happens ::: what to do please?
<deostroll> KM0201, i did so...i want to understand what the /dev/* means...
<deostroll> what should i b looking for...
<iggyology> How many people here have tried Unity and not liked it?
<KM0201> deostroll: /device/then whatever its designated as...
<tsimpson> iggyology: this is not a polling channel, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<ccallahan|School> (10.04.2) If I were to setup a Jailkit on a desktop environment, what programs to I need to whitelist for GNOME, Firefox, OOo, Wi-Fi, and the Network Share Mounter (On the places menu)?
<usr13> deostroll: /dev/*   means everything that is in the /dev/  directory.
<KM0201> deostroll: you should be using the GUI so you don't screw something up... crawl before you sign up for a marathon
<ablaze> i m totally newbie and know almost nothing about ubuntu ::: can someone help me please
<coz_> !ask | ablaze
<ubottu> ablaze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andreaborman> I would like to remove my pasword on Linux so that I don't have to enter it every time I install software or make changes to my computer on Linux. On windows I do not have any passwords. I just turn on my computer and go and do what I want(adjust settings) without any password. It would be nice if I could do this on linux.And not have a password.
<ThinkT510> deostroll: maybe look up some documentation of the file structure of linux, it sounds like you are unfamiliar
<usr13> ablaze: Sure, what is your question?
<iggyology> tsimpson, can you tell me how to get the Firefox icon to show up in the launch bar?
<Dr_Willis> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ozanorhan> Hi, is it any harm to remove keyring or should i stop its disturbing password questions at start up ?
<KM0201> andreaborman: you're not gonna get anyone here to tell you how to do that
<tsimpson> iggyology: no, but someone else here probably can
<deostroll> ThinkT510, i did that I got stuff like inode and stuff like that...
<ablaze> i have already asked ::: i re-ask: in fact, i have upgraded to 10.10 and i was not able to start ubuntu (i have wubi installed) ::: then I used live USB to recover wubldr file and then it starts but it blocks on Ubuntu screen with dots moving underneath and nothing happens ::: what to do please?
<Dr_Willis> thres some 'Linux Filesystem Hiarchy' guide/site/docs that detail the filesystem layout. I cant rember the factoid for it.
<iggyology> tsimpson, what do you use for Linux OS?
<Pici> !hier | Dr_Willis
<andreaborman> Why is not having a password on Linux dangerous?
<Pici> !heir | Dr_Willis
<coz_> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<usr13> andreaborman: It's not a good idea to have a blank password.
<Pici> hrm
<tsimpson> iggyology: I use Kubuntu
<Pici> Dr_Willis: sorry about that, I thought that was an alias for !filesystem.
<jrib> andreaborman: you shouldn't do it.  You shouldn't be doing sudo things that often that it would annoy you.  If you think you know best, read « man sudoers » about NOPASSWD.  Again, it's not a good idea
<usr13> andreaborman: Well, it would be ok if you do not get on the internet with it.
<Dr_Willis> ablaze:  try booting using the 'text' option. that will disable plymouth (qwhich is the dott/animation.  when  you see the grub menu , hit 'e' edit the kernel line that has 'quiet splash' to read 'text' and see if you can boot to the console and login.
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  :) getting to many factoids for me to rember
<iggyology> tsimpson, have you used anything else?
<multipass|2> is there gui svn client??
<andreaborman> But on Windows I do not have a password. On windows it is optional. You don't have to have a password if you do not want one.
<ablaze> i have tried recovery mode and i was able to go to the terminal mode
<tsimpson> !files
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<angelete2> hi
<ablaze> is this matters, regarding your question ?
<KM0201> andreaborman: stop trolling.. if windows is so great, why are you using linux?
<usr13> andreaborman: This is not Windows.  Ok?
<ablaze> suggestion sorry
<angelete2> i have this in my form: http://pastebin.com/6vHnciFG
<OneKorea> I totally admire people here dedicating to help fellow newbs, its really noble and mostly ungrateful hard work. but without you ubuntu wouldnt be what it is, good job, have a nice day!
<tsimpson> iggyology: many things, but that's offtopic for this channel
<crazyrohila> ThinkT510: ok
<coz_> need to break here   be back later
<iggyology> tsimpson, this channel is about ubuntu, see I understand that, what I'm trying to do is learn whether learning about ubuntu is a waste of my time, why are you here if you use Kubuntu?
<andreaborman> You are right I keep forgeting-Linux is not windows. they have a different system.
<ablaze> <Dr_Willis> I have tried recovery mode and it worked ::: i was able to go to terminal :::: should i try now with your suggestion or???
<tsimpson> iggyology: this channel is for ubuntu technical support, ask for opinions/comments in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iggyology> tsimpson, ok, I'm using ubuntu, it's not working, does that satisfy you?
<k_sze> Xubuntu is stuck while trying to reboot after initial setup.
<Sverd> Help Requested: Running ubuntu 11.04 x64, nvidia gfx adapter. Flash Videos in fullscreen freezes the computer. I have tried chromium and firefox. I have tried flash player 10.2 64 and 32 bit. I have tried enabeling/disabeling hardware acceleration.
<iggyology> can someone help me make ubuntu work?
<tsimpson> iggyology: "it's not working" is not a good description
<Dattebayo> desktop efects can be enabled in netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis> ablaze:  if recovery mode works. you may want to install irssi, and/or weechat or some other text based irc client, and come in here and try to get help on the issue.
<iggyology> I'm using the new Natty with Unity and the launch bar is bugged. It should be put back in the beta room.
<Dr_Willis> ablaze: personally i disable plymouth totally. that way i can see errors that happen. If recovery mode works. you could try the 'startx' command and see if the desktop loads.
<iggyology> Ubuntu people must be too worried about their competition to admit that they have realeased something prematurely.
<LuckyNeo> I got some problems with after installing 11.04. I think, updates should solve it. What is better to get newer updates, backports or proposed?
<iggyology> By Ubuntu people I mean Canonical people
<ThinkT510> iggyology: you could always try any other desktop environment if you don't get along with unity, i prefer xfce myself
<jrib> iggyology: this channel is for *support* only.  If you want to discuss other things, there is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<usr13> #ubunto-offtopic is a good channel with a lot of lively discussions... There are a number of us that should join and disscuss things, and the topic is quite negotiable
<ablaze> Dr_Willis: I am not able to use the internet in recovery mode ::: for the sake of information, ubuntu is installed on another computer and i m using another computer ::: so i can use both at the same time ::: so kindly give me suggestions here and i will try them immediately on my ubuntu on other computer :::
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is getting very very well done.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: #ubuntu-offtopic you mean
<Dr_Willis> ablaze:   if X does not start up. try 'startx' look for error messages.
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the correction.
<usr13> *utubtu
<iggyology> ThinkT510, see your the second person pushing XFCE. I'm thinking that it's currently the best desktop environment. I've also had a couple people suggest that I just go gnome classic with Compz or something like that
<ablaze> Dr_Willis: what should I do? I didn't understand ::: sorry i m really newbie ::: i don't know about commands very well :::
<iggyology> jrib, can you help me fix my icons to work?
<jrib> iggyology: no
<greywalk> hi. i specified manually a proxy server in the evolution settings, but it wont send messages through it. it just sends them using direct connection to internet. does anyone know what the cause may be? can it be related to the fact that the proxy i put requires authorization?
<ablaze> Dr_Willis: i m just trying to google and using commands and trying to learn ubuntu in this way
<iggyology> jrib, than go kiss a cobra
<usr13> ablaze: Reading man files is a very good way to learn.
<ablaze> where are these files please
<ablaze> kindly tell me that while in recovery mode :: which option should i select to start
<usr13> ablaze: What files?
<Pici> !man | ablaze
<ubottu> ablaze: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> ablaze: what files?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: He was asking about man files
<ablaze> ok
<ablaze> thanx
<Sverd> Help Requested: Running ubuntu 11.04 x64, nvidia gfx adapter. Flash Videos in fullscreen freezes the computer. I have tried chromium and firefox. I have tried flash player 10.2 64 and 32 bit. I have tried enabeling/disabeling hardware acceleration.
<alphamale> i tried all day to add ubuntu to grub4dos
<alphamale> couldnt get it working
<usr13> ablaze: You read a lot of man files and you'll be an expert in no time.
<enzotib> hi all, i would install "timidity" with suggested packages, but --install-suggests option of apt-get do not seem to work, also -o APT::Install-Suggests=1 do not work
<alphamale> this seemed like the easiest way to do it...
<alphamale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ActionParsnip> qui
<jcapinc> I just upgraded to 11.04 and it uninstalled my proprietary video drivers and now they cannot be found in additional drivers.  I cannot enable compositing now when I could before.  dell insperon 6400 : any suggestions?
<AceKing> Is there any way to disable "Recent Documents" in 11.04?
<alphamale> someone that can help me install ubuntu from a working linux system?
<vooze> alphamale: input cd, install??
<ivan__> what do you means of working linux system ?
<alphamale> i have no cdrom
<alphamale> i want to install on a usbdrive partition
<ivan__> install from iso
<ivan__> grub boot iso
<alphamale> i am running puppy
<ThinkT510> !usb | alphamale
<ubottu> alphamale: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alphamale> grub4dos bootloader
<alphamale> i used this site...
<alphamale> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ivan__> I currently using ubuntu 11.04 in a usb driver too.
<alphamale> does the usb have to be formatted ext3?
<ivan__> yes
<ivan__> you can boot the iso from grub.
<alphamale> yes i would like to boot the iso too but failed
<ivan__> then you can install the ubuntu into your usb
<alphamale> i have grub4dos not grub
<ivan__> it is the same
<botcity> AceKing,  http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<multipass|2> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ivan__> you can google how to boot the iso image.
<evilaim> oh man
<evilaim> that upgrade gimped me bad
<evilaim> I went from 10.10 with an upgrade -d
<alphamale> i googled it
<alphamale> found some sites but it didnt work yet
<evilaim> soon as the install finished, all my menu's and bars went away...
<Dr_Willis> Is there a grub2-4-dos? only grub2 can boot ISO files.
<evilaim> then rebooted
<evilaim> now I can't even get past grub2
<alphamale> you can supposedly boot from iso with puppy
<alphamale> but i messed something up
<ivan__> or, I know vmware can boot from iso. do you think you can install the system into usb by vmware ?
<alphamale> no idea
<ActionParsnip> alphamale: the xpud site shows how to boot an ISO from grub2
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall seeing puppy having that feature. Unless they moved to grub2 in it.
<alphamale> i dont have grub2
<alphamale> i am booting from grub4dos
<jcapinc> I just upgraded to 11.04 and it uninstalled my proprietary video drivers and now they cannot be found in additional drivers.  I cannot enable compositing now when I could before.  dell insperon 6400 : any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> i have several guides on booting iso files with grub2 at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<jrib> jcapinc: I suggest mentioning your video card
<nutsfornatty> anyone know how to change the login screen wallpaper on ubuntu 11.04? thanks
<ActionParsnip> jcapinc: which video chip do you use?
<jcapinc> ATI x1400 256mb Radeon
<Dr_Willis> nutsfornatty:  it used tobe just the image at /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<alphamale> how about this portable linux app
<Dr_Willis> nutsfornatty:  not sure if it still is. :) its proberly some image in that dir
<jcapinc> I am trying to install the ATI binary driver from the software manager
<errr> is there something I can pass at install or to grub that would keep the system from trying to mount my disks when I begin an install?
<nutsfornatty> Dr_Willis: thanks, I'll go searching for that file. All the google hits told me to use ubuntu tweek to do it, but i dont see a 11.04 version of that app yet.
<Dr_Willis> nutsfornatty:  i just installed ubuntu-tweak the iother day. and its works on 11.04
<botcity> nutsfornatty, http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-change-login-screen-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<nutsfornatty> thanks @ Dr_Willis & botcity
<ActionParsnip> Considering its on the screen about 2 seconds I don't get why people put so much effort into the login screen
<mamad> hi
<nutsfornatty> ActionParsnip: some people want to customize. you could say the same thing about any part of the OS really
<Gen2ly> hello, just installed was wondering... I remeber that ubuntu can save my last session... where is this again?
<mamad> having trouble with apt-get can anyone help?
<AceKing> botcity, thank you
<jrib> mamad: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<BlouBlou> Gen2ly: that's not ubuntu, that's xubuntu with LXDE
<BlouBlou> err
<BlouBlou> XFCE
<ActionParsnip> nutsfornatty: not the wallpaper and gtk theme. You see those constantly
<AceKing> bocity, sorry for the delay, I was away from my PC for a minute
<Creak> hello!
<mamad> which channel is for apt-get?
<botcity> AceKing,  np   :)
<Gen2ly> BlouBlou: Oh, really thought that there was a setting that saved windows positions, remembers opens apps, when you log back in again.
<jrib> mamad: this one; just ask your question
<nutsfornatty> ActionParsnip: I full screen most of my apps so I barely see the desktop wallpaper. :-)
<ActionParsnip> nutsfornatty: so not really at all
<usr13> mamad: What is your problem?
<gp5st> is there anyway to create a tmp file that resides in memory only? without having to have a tmpfs mounted somewhere
<nutsfornatty> mamad: apt-get would be here i think
<Creak> i have a simple question... Is it normal that webgl doesn't work on firefox 4 (I use the nouveau drivers)
<usr13> mamad:  You are on the correct channel. What is your problem?
<mamad> when trying to install some packages, i get "Hash Sum mismatch" after download, have tried google, have tried other mirrors, apt-get update several times, have tried in xubunu and ubunu 11.04 this did not happen in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Gp5st: add a command in /etc/rc.local to make the file in /tmp
<tertius> How do I remount an LVM in a new installation?
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: /tmp isn't required to be mounted as tmpfs though
<ActionParsnip> mamad: try sudo apt-get update  does it help
<serif> goood evening to all
<usr13> mamad: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<serif> may i ask a ques pls
<AceKing> botcity, I tried it.. didn't work :(
<elijah> I grabbed gnu ddrescue from the package manager yesterday, it was v 1.11 however the latest version is 1.14, what would be the best way to upgrade to 1.14,, manually or can I use apt-get or the package manager?
<mamad> no sudo apt-get update does not help
<mamad> i am on 11.04
<mikael> salut
<mikael> sa va?
<mang0> iceroot are you there?
<mamad> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/texlive-base/texlive-latex-base-doc_2009-11_all.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<mamad> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<CryptKper> Does anyone know how to correct software-center from displaying everything in a single column?
<FoolsRun> Hi, since upgrading to 11.04 I've been receiving the following when trying to run a graphical app from command line:  "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable". This worked in 10.04 by putting DISPLAY=:0  before the command. I've removed -nolisten tcp from the X start command with no luck.
<jguzikowski> hey guys, i just updated to 11.10 but i assume from a previous configuration my clock on the top panel has a black font..how would i go about changing that?
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: anything you put in there is in tmpfs in a default install and will be lost on reboot. You will need the commands in rc.local to recreate them each boot
<mikael> do you speak french??
<Pici> !fr | mikael
<ubottu> mikael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<serif> elo ubuntu experts
<usr13> mamad: Try:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*  (See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729381 )
<serif> i have a ques pls
<spacebug-> "May the 4th be with you!" :)
<AceKing> jguzikowski, go into appearance and choose a lighter theme
<ActionParsnip> Mamad: ok run: sudo apt-get -f install
<AceKing> jguzikowski, the same thing happened to me when I upgraded one of my laptops
<mikael> do you speak french???
<mang0> Guys, ubuntu 10.10 LiveCD isn't detecting my 2 Harddrives. This may be a bios problem, but IDK how it is ment to be in the bios....
<serif> any deal with me
<ablaze> searching online documentation is really a long way to solve the problem ::: can someone help me here to solve my problem ::: i m totally a newbie ::: and in this way i m learning by practicing :)
<jguzikowski> AceKing, hahah whoops, thanks :) easy fix!
<usr13> mamad: Yes, as ActionParsnip says,  sudo apt-get -f install    should do the trick.
<ablaze> i would be really obliged
<mikael> hello
<mamad> apt-get -f install does not fix it, downloads again and gives the same error
<usr13> mamad: Try:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*  (See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729381 )
<ActionParsnip> Mang0: if you run: sudo fdisk -l    do you see them there?
<AceKing> jguzikowski, no problem. I didn't like the new layout, so I logged out and booted in Ubuntu Classic mode
<Dattebayo> how can i install sun java?
<botcity> AceKing, did you copy and paste the commands ?
<nutsfornatty> be very careful with the rm command...
<serif> streamtuner cant connect to shoutcast a long time?any solution has come up now?
<mamad> usr13: i am trying your solution now (slow internet here)
<mang0> ActionParsnip I'm on windows atm...
<gp5st> ActionParsnip: yes, i know that.  I would like to create a memory resident file that isn't in a tmpfs mount
<ActionParsnip> Dattebayo: which release?
<AceKing> botcity, Yes, I seen a comment below that said it didn't work for them either.
<mang0> I have run  Gpartition and it doesn't see them
<Dattebayo> latest
<mang0> and also Disk manager
<igi69> @DAtevayo there are 2 ways to install java
<usr13> Dattebayo: sudo apt-get sun-java6-plugin    #If it's the java plugin you are  after.
<AceKing> botcity, I was almost thinking about unistalling Zeitgeist. I just don't know what repercussions it would have on anything else.
<igi69> @Datebayo once is using the add/remove software
<ActionParsnip> gp5st: ok run: mount  use a tmpfs from that list (not /proc)
<eklok5000> hello
<igi69> @datebayo
<bobluvcheese> Hello i am having problems with installing a printer driver, I go to Canon website, download correct driver for ubuntu open it with the software centre install it and it says that the software package failed to install
<igi69> @datebayo the other with the terminal something like sudo apt-get install java
<FoolsRun> Does anyone knwo anything about my DISPLAY=:0 issue?
<usr13> bobluvcheese: Did  you look to see if the driver is already there?
<serif> any one help me pls?
<igi69> @datebayo there is a third one from the web
<usr13> bobluvcheese: Just do the printer configuration utility thing and see
<eklok5000> i wanted to install Stalker (Game)...the installation under wine works fine, i got all files on my data...but when i run the exe it says, that it cant find the CD-Rom, anyone has an idea?
<ActionParsnip> Dattebayo: in google type: java natty  use the first link
<macs> Hello, i Wan't to know what the bashrc function is to make this "macs@li278-5:~#" Green
<halin> I am logged in to ubuntu from command line mode using a live cd. How can I access the drives on my hard disk ?
<bobluvcheese> I have tried add printer and it does not have my printer in the database
<igi69> @datebayo you type www.java.com
<serif> am i invisible?
<ActionParsnip> Dattebayo: did you do ANY research at all to try and fix yourself?
<nivardus> I've installed python-gdata but it doesn't seem to be including the calendar module: http://paste2.org/p/1399187
<freakx> hi
<usr13> bobluvcheese: What version of Ubuntu are you on?   What is the make/model of your printer?
<freakx> i have radeon hd3200 graphic card, lcd brightness buttons doesnt work, but when i set full brightness on battery and unplug power cable, screen is going 100% bright :D how to set it as default?
<mamad> usr13, with rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* i get the same error again
<igi69> @datebayo the web will find out that your S:O is linux and i will offer a download
<ActionParsnip> !mount | halin
<ubottu> halin: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gsp2009> hello everyone. Does anyone know if there are USB drivers for motorola phones for natty?
<igi69> @datebayo, did this help?
<bobluvcheese> 11.04 Canon MP140
<ksni> what should I use for testing DVB signal strength?
<Dattebayo> i reid to dl from the  oracle websites but there was no link for my pc
<usr13> mamad: Do you have a good connection  to the internet?
<mamad> it's like 100KB/s
<ablaze> i have a computer with winxp and ubuntu (through wubi) installed ::: i upgraded from 10.04 lts to 10.10 and ubuntu stops to start ::: then i used live USB and copy wubildr file to c:\ and i am able to get to the grub menu ::: but after that the computer is stucked on ubuntu screen with dots moving just below :::: i tried recovery mode and it works ::: what should I do to get back ubunto desktop pls ::: i m really a newbie ::: any help will be highly appreciate
<bobluvcheese> the driver is called cnj filter common
<Uklee101> hey
<ActionParsnip> bobluvcheese: tried the canon site. They support some models in Linux
<usr13> mamad: Well, I don't know then.
<Dattebayo> @ActionParsnip tanx dude
<usr13> mamad: What is the exact error message?
<Dattebayo> natty works
<mamad> this is strange, have been trying for 3 days, i am not new to ubuntu have been a debian/ubuntu user for ages now
<ActionParsnip> Dattebayo: the details I gave gives 3 commands and you will have java
<eklok5000>  i wanted to install Stalker (Game)...the installation under wine works
<mamad> apt-get install texlive-latex-base
<bobluvcheese> ActionParsnip:Yes I have downloaded the linux driver but the software centre says failed to install when I try to install
<mamad> Reading package lists... Done
<mamad> Building dependency tree
<mamad> Reading state information... Done
<mamad> The following extra packages will be installed:
<FloodBot1> mamad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mamad>   texlive-latex-base-doc
<ActionParsnip> Dattebayo: can you answer my previous question please..
<Pici> !appdb | eklok5000
<ubottu> eklok5000: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<usr13> mamad: Does it say:  "Failed to fetch"  and then give a URL?
<ablaze> can someone hep me please?
<jcapinc> ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 proprietary drivers were uninstalled when I upgraded to 11.04 and they are not in jocky and I cannot compozit now.  why is this happening?
<usr13> ablaze: What is your problem?
<ablaze> i have a computer with winxp and ubuntu (through wubi) installed ::: i upgraded from 10.04 lts to 10.10 and ubuntu stops to start ::: then i used live USB and copy wubildr file to c:\ and i am able to get to the grub menu ::: but after that the computer is stucked on ubuntu screen with dots moving just below :::: i tried recovery mode and it works ::: what should I do to get back ubunto desktop pls ::: i m really a newbie ::: any help will be highly appreciate
<mamad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603415/
<AceKing> ActionParsnip, Do you know of anyway to disable the "Recent Documents" in 11.04? I've tried some stuff I tried  on the Internet, and something someone told me in this channel. Neither worked. I figured you may know something.
<chromakode> my sudo seems to have stopped remembering my permission for 15 minutes, without any config change. any ideas what may have broken?
<D-coy> wubi fail. ..
<bobluvcheese> Hello i am having problems with installing a printer driver, I go to Canon website, download correct driver for ubuntu open it with the software centre install it and it says that the software package failed to install
<ActionParsnip> Ablaze: try removing the quiet splash boot options
<mamad> yes it does
<mamad> please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/603415/
<bobluvcheese> Hello i am having problems with installing a printer driver, I go to Canon website, download correct driver for ubuntu open it with the software centre install it and it says that the software package failed to install
<koperino> No new release found is what I keep getting tried everything the last 3 days.....I was upgrading but then lost internet connexion and since then can't restart upgrade..Help
<ActionParsnip> Aceking: no idea, try asking the channel
<Marilyn_M> hi all
<ablaze> and what should i write in place of quiet splash ::: nothing???
<halin> ActionParsnip: thanks. Is there a way so tat sudo fdisk -l shows file one page at a time ?
<ActionParsnip> bobluvcheese: install the in terminal and pastebin the output
<Creak> i have a simple question... Is it normal that webgl doesn't work on firefox 4 (I use the nouveau drivers)
<ActionParsnip> Halin: sudo fdisk -l | less  use Q to exit
<AceKing> ActionParsnip, I have been asking since 4:00 AM. LOL. I know you helped me out a bunch of times and never steered me wrong, so I figured I'd check.
<botcity> AceKing, sorry that did not work  http://linux.aldeby.org/ubuntu-natty-11-04-unity-clear-recent-documents.html  this has more infoinfo
<iggyology> Can someone help me switch to Gnome classic from Unity on Ubuntu Natty?
<AceKing> botcity, Thanks!
<rumpe1> ablaze, nothing is fine. But if it bothers you, you could also write "noquiet nosplash" ... i guess...
<ablaze> ok
<igi69> Hello,  I have 2 ubuntus (2HDD) in my pc in one (ubuntu 10.10) is working the bluetooth in the other not (ubuntu 11.04), I am geting the following error" "Connection refused (111). how may I copy the configuration of the bluettoth that is working in the one that is not working? what files should I copy?. I have already posted in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/bl
<Creak> iggyology: if you simply disconnect and reconnect changing the desktop to ubuntu classic (at the bottom)
<ablaze> i m trying :::
<FoolsRun> One more try:  Hi, since upgrading to 11.04 I've been receiving the following when trying to run a graphical app from command line:  "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable". This worked in 10.04 by putting DISPLAY=:0  before the command. I've removed -nolisten tcp from the X start command with no luck.
<Creak> iggyology: it should work
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: log off. Click user. At the bottom of ths screen select gnome classic. Log in
<ghostlines> hi all, I'm trying to point virt-install to my cdrom drive but -c /cdrom isn't working how should this be done?
<mamad> usr13, do you get anything from http://paste.ubuntu.com/603415/ ?
<iggyology> Where do I log off?
<mamad> iggyology: top-right corner
<usr13> Yes.
<AceKing> botcity, It's funny, whenever I run rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite zeitgeist-daemon --replace in Terminal, it starts to run and freezes. I am going to try the second part (remove zeitgeist) Log out and log back in and see if that works. I'll come back in and let you know
<iggyology> I see lock screen, Switch from ubuntu, suspend, restart, shut down, system settings
<kbrosnan> Creak: only runs on binary nvidia driver
<Diverdude> if i have 2 series of numbers: [1 2 4 6 8 9] and [3 5 1 3 6 9]. how do i plot that with gnuplot?
 * jiltdil thinking  did mamad tried different mirrors?
<ablaze> when i remove quiet splash ::: there are log of messages (white on black screen) and at the ned it is stucked on enabling addition executable binary formats binfmt-support ::::: and it is written OK in front of this
<Marilyn_M> I need help with configuration of two monitors - I have newest Ubuntu and NVIDIA GPU (drivers installed) - I have to monitors, they are wirking, but... second monitor is in, lets say, horizontal mode, is there an option in setting to turn it 90 degrees?
<Creak> kbrosnan: ok thanks!
<jcapinc> ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 proprietary drivers were uninstalled when I upgraded to 11.04 and they are not in jocky and I cannot compozit now.  why is this happening?
<usr13> mamad: Try:  wget http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb   #see if it tries to download the file.
<macs> Someone Help me add some color to my vps i want the "macs@MacsFromGS:~#" to be green...
<Marilyn_M> *vertical I meant
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, I don't see log off in the upper right corner.
 * jiltdil perhabs also give a try for dpkg -a  mamad 
<koperino> Hi there Just reinstalled the whole ubuntu Maverick and tried everything but no upgrade signal to 11.04 Help
<usr13> mamad: I'm wonderding if you're having  trouble getting the file in the first place.....?
<mamad> i can download the packages (have done that before) but when i say dpkg -i package i get an error
<bastidrazor> macs: in .bashrc edit your PS1 line
<mikael> bonjour
<macs> ok
<mikael> comme allez vous
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: you can restart x and it will log you off
<mikael> ?
<ablaze> ActionParsnip: now it is stucked on enabling additional executeable .....
<ablaze> what to do now plz
<mikael> do you speak french
<mikael> ?
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, What is restart x?
<bastidrazor> mikael: everyone does in #ubuntu-fr
<bretzel> Hi, ( no, google doesn't satisfy refined search:too much results) -->  I need to know how ncurses/libncursesxx have been built, with what options: MOUSE VERSION2 "-enable-ext-mouse  (wheel event support? ) ;  -enable-ext-colors ? (for 256 xterm colors support ???? I really need to know
<CryptKper> Does anyone know how to correct software-center from displaying everything in a single column?
<mikael> merci
 * jiltdil perhabs mamad should giva a try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a   before updating
<bretzel> Sorry for du msg .. no one can answer ?
<Snakkah> Hi. I'm running 10.04 and trying to get Tomboy to be running at startup so I added it to my Startup Applications. The problem, however, is that the "Search All Notes" box always comes up every time I log on. How do I get Tomboy to just run in the background in the tray and not have that window come up?
<bretzel> for du ** for duplicated
<Snakkah> And yes, I know there's a panel app for Tomboy. I just like the systray icon more.
<Snakkah> So I prefer to just have it running at startup.
<igi69>  Hello,  I have 2 ubuntus (2HDD) in my pc in one (ubuntu 10.10) is working the bluetooth in the other not (ubuntu 11.04), I am geting the following error" "Connection refused (111). how may I copy the configuration of the bluettoth that is working in the one that is not working? what files should I copy?. I have already posted in  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353 or this one http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/b
<ablaze> kindly help me to sort out my problem :::
<ablaze> is there someone available to help me???
<ablaze> plz
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: you can use alt+k+printscrn  or you can enable trusty ctrl+alt+del in keyboard settings
<Metroshica> how do you view contents of a zip file in command line?
<mamad> please have a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/603424/
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, c-a-d doesn't have a log off option
<iceroot> Metroshica: unzip filename
<ActionParsnip> Metroshica: read: man unzip
<_pg_> im looking for the lightest music player/manager than can still mount and let me add songs to my iPhone. Can someone recommend one?
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: sorry backspace not del
<AceKing> botcity, That didn't work either. What a pain in the @ss this is!
<igi69> @mamad sorry did you try the maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<ablaze> ActionParsnip: i have tried without "quiet splash" and now it is stuck on "enabling additional executable ....." what to do now plz :::
<mamad> yes i have done that, does not help
<Metroshica> 1. Thank you for referring me to the man page, I already know about it though and I couldn't find what I was looking for. 2. That command just unzips the file, I want to view the contents without unzipping
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, When I push Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> ablaze: ok now you have a direction for enquiries. Go look what can cause that.
<igi69> well it seems that this address http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb has a problem
<Metroshica> Well it's unzip -l, just found it
<Froq_> how do I remove unity????
<igi69> @mamad somthing like http://kw.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb a problem with the 5sum=
<alanonymous> question:  I may be missing something, but in gnome3, can you really not move the launcher bar?
<ablaze> and how should i do that plz??? how to do that???
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: like i said. It needs ENABLING in keyboard settings
<mamad> igi69: same thing happens when i use other mirrors
<ActionParsnip> Ablaze: research, use the web
<botcity> AceKing, same here I am trying on this pc but it freezes also, I think its because its not got ubuntu tweak installed
<igi69> @mamad have you tried the add/remove software application?
<mang0> Hey guys, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. I used the 10.10 LiveCD, but it won't detect my two SATA harddrives inside of my tower...
<mamad> i have tried the main server as well as some european ones
<mang0> This might be a bios problem
<mamad> you mean synaptic?
<cannonball> Froq_: when you login (after you enter the username), select "Ubuntu Classic" for the desktop, it will load Gnome instead.
<ablaze> i have already tried but not very helpful ::: just kindly tell me that what can i do with this screen :::
<janisozaur> is it possible to find out what version of gcc compiled give nbinary?
<igi69> @mamad synaptic, yes, but the easiest is the add/remove software
<jiltdil> in synpatic package manager i marked residual configuration for complete removal but the apply button is showing freezed how to remove that and also fix this problem?any idea?
<Marilyn_M> In TwinView, can I rotate only one monitor by 90 degrees?
<ablaze> is there any information which can help me to resolve my problem???
<mamad> i'll try that now
<haseeb> HI
<jacktheripper> I just installed gnome 3 on ubuntu natty by adding the official ppa and dist-upgrade + gnome-shell. gdm now doesn't list any users (just auto-login and other) and doesn't allow me to login. When I keep pressing return I can see 'Permission Denied' flickering.
<ablaze> ok tell me ::: is there a channel where we help the beginners plz???
<ActionParsnip> Ablaze: i don't know and i have low battery so i can't research. I'd be using the same internet you'd be using
<Froq_> cannonball, I desire to remove Unity completely though.  is there a command I can complete?
<rumpe1> jacktheripper, gnome3 is experimental, there are warnings all over the project page... i hope you have a backup.
<jcapinc> I just installed 11.04, I have ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, which is in ubuntu wiki's list of supported cards, and jocky is not showing me proprietary drivers
<mamad> where is add/remove? i have synaptic and software center
<phoenixsampras> how to have 2 columns of icons on UNITY menu ?????!!@!@@!#
<jcapinc> and I cannot compozite when I could in 10.10
<jacktheripper> rumpe1, it's a new install so I didn't lose anything. But experimental ? doesn't 'released' mean it's tested and stable ?
<haseeb> any body knows how to download youtube videos
<ablaze> but what should i search ??? this is the problem ::: i have already searched google with "computer block on ubuntu screen" but i was not able to find the solution ::: so just help me plz and tell how to search :::
<ablaze> and i will do that
<BlouBlou> haseeb: Yes, install video downloadhelper
<jorek> haseeb: do you use firefox?
<BlouBlou> haseeb: it's a firefox script
<haseeb> yes
<cannonball> Froq_: Haven't tried, am sure there is a way, but I don't know it.  I'd guess to remove the unity package.
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<rumpe1> jacktheripper, it's not officially released as a desktop for ubuntu.
<jorek> haseeb: if so, do what BlouBlou said
<igi69> @mamad I means software center of ubuntu
<jacktheripper> I can see that..
<Froq_> cannonball, thaz
<haseeb> where can i find it?
<rumpe1> jacktheripper, thats the reason, why you had to add a ppa to the sources
<haseeb> jorek: ok
<ActionParsnip> jacktheripper: try in #gnome
<jorek> haseeb: google it
<haseeb> jorek: ok
<jiltdil> in synpatic package manager i marked residual configuration for complete removal but the apply button is showing freezed how to remove that and also fix this problem?any idea?
<jacktheripper> ActionParsnip, yeah I asked there already
<l403> Hi. I'd like to listen to Pink Floyd with my new headphones but I have the ubuntu sounds piercing my eardrum every time I click a button. I am using fluxbox and it doesnt seem to respect the gnome settings where the sound theme is disabled. What is responsible for the sounds and how can I kill them?
<ActionParsnip> haseeb: insall youtube-dl   and you can do it in terminal
<botcity> AceKing, just type rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite that removed it for me
<AceKing> botcity, OK
<mamad> ubuntu sofware center says: failed to download package files and under that Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net/ubuntu/pool/main/p/perl/perl-modules_5.10.1-17ubuntu4.1_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<coz_> l403,  open a terminal type   alsamixer ,, see if you can adjust the sound there
<ablaze> is there someone else who can help plz????
<ActionParsnip> l403: could uninstall the ubuntu-sounds package
<zus> what is the CLI for updating  grub?
<botcity> AceKing, did that work ?
<FoolsRun> Can anyone tell me how to run an application (actually a Java .jar file) on my machine's :0 display from SSH?
<_pg_> zus, sudo update-grub
<_pg_> i think
<ActionParsnip> Zus: sudo update-grub
<AceKing> It ran the command and came back to the prompt
<smw> FoolsRun, export DISPLAY=':0'
<zus> _pg_,  ActionParsnip  thank you
<AceKing> botcity, It ran the command and came back to the prompt
<iceroot> FoolsRun: ssh -X host java -jar file.jar
<botcity> AceKing, yaeh but is your history there?
<FoolsRun> smw: export DISPLAY=':0' COMMAND HERE ?
<AceKing> botcity, yes
<smw> FoolsRun, yes, it is a command
<ablaze> anyways thanx :::
<FoolsRun> smw: I mean do I use the export command on a separate line, or as part of the java -jar line?\
<botcity> AceKing,  try zeitgeist-daemon --quit ?
<amiuhle> I executed a make clean as sudo, which ran "rm -r /usr/*". As soon as I realized this, I cancelled, but at least /usr/bin is already gone. After some research on Google, my best solution is to boot the Ubuntu CD, copy the /usr/bin folder from there to my hdd and then executing "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken". Does anyone have a better idea?
<smw> FoolsRun, different line
<usr13> mamad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698386
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, how do I enable the keyboard command Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to show the log off option?
<smw> FoolsRun, or export xyz; java -jar x.jar
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: add -C too (enables compression)
<FoolsRun> smw: I get "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable."
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: prefs -> keyboard settings -> options
<smw> FoolsRun, are you the same user?
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: not sure if that's 100%
<FoolsRun> smw: the same user as who?
<_pg_> anyone know of a good alac decoder
<AceKing> botcity, I ran that last command. Do I need to re run the first command you gave me?
<smw> FoolsRun, the same user as the person who is logged in
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: could you not find a guide for it online?
<FoolsRun> smw: I'm not, but I disabled "nolisten tcp" for X
<iggyology> ActionParsnips, I found it in "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<igi69> @mamad I think the solution of ust13 can help
<coz_> iggyology,  the command would be    gnome-session-save --kill
<iggyology> it allows you press the keys you wish to use to modify the shortcut also, very cool
<botcity> AceKing,   no  ..   but did it remove the history ?   for some reason that worked for me ?
<smw> FoolsRun, if you are not the same user, I don't think it works. I know very little about x
<AceKing> botcity, No, still there
<FoolsRun> smw: I'll try as the same user
<kaiser> just install ubuntu 11.04. all seems fine, but no sound. soundcard detected and installed fine. just no sound
<smw> FoolsRun, in the past without doing anything I have run stuff by setting DISPLAY as the same user who was logged in
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<l403> ActionParsnip, I guess I have to log out and log back in to actually get rid of the sounds huh?
<l403> or restart fluxbox? 1 sec
<mamad> usr13: the thread just suggests changing the mirror, but i have done that before and doesn't work
<iggyology> ActionParsnip, yes, that was the option I was looking for
<ActionParsnip> L403: not sure dude. Makes sense
<ablaze> hi i need some help about ubuntu ::: i m really a newbie ::: and don't know a lot about ubuntu ::: just trying to learn it ::: can someone help me please???
<coz_> iggyology,  also ctrl+alt+F1 will kill the applications including gnome and nautilus properly,, ctrl+backspace will not
<botcity> AceKing,   hmm have you updated recently ?
<coz_> rather ctrl+alt+backspace
<zakwilson> Skype isn't appearing in my notification area in 11.04 using classic Gnome. I tried the whitelist fix, even though that appears to be Unity-specific. It did not help.
<jorek> ablaze: what's your problem?
<AceKing> botcity, This morning I had some updates
<coz_> iggyology,  so if you dot ctrl+alt+F1  log in then     sudo restart gdm
<ActionParsnip> iggyology: i just searched for: natty ctrl alt backspace and the 2nd link was great
<haseeb> i have installed clive
<haseeb> but not working
<FoolsRun> smw: the same user can't connect to :0 either
<smw> FoolsRun, I don't know the answer then.
<AceKing> botcity, I just realized something. Check this out.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/603433/
<ActionParsnip> !details| haseeb
<ubottu> haseeb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jorek> is ubottu a bot?
<haseeb> i am using ubntu lts 10.4
<Pici> !bot | jorek
<ubottu> jorek: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ezl> i have a bunch of files with no extension and i want to set them to all have the same extension: whats the best way?
<epart> cant ping yahoo.com
<jorek> Pici: thanks
<l403> ActionParsnip, the ubuntu-sounds package is gone, I logged out and back in but the sound theme is still there
<epart> in my ubuntu server
<ablaze> jorek: I have winxp and ubuntu (via wubi) installed on my computer ::: i tried to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 and ubuntu stopped to restart after upgrade ::: then i searched google for the solution and i used the liveUSB to replace wubldr file ::: and GRUB menu appears now but after that there is only a black screen with Ubuntu written in middle and dots moving beneath this ::: and computer is stuck on it ::: what should i do plz?
<smw> FoolsRun, It works when I try to run firefox
<epart> cant ping yahoo.com in my ubuntu server
<rumpe1> ezl, use "rename"
<botcity> AceKing,  hmm try sudo?
<epart> huhu
<AceKing> botcity, OK
<jorek> okay
<haseeb> error: no match: `(?-xism:&video_id=(.*?)&)'
<BlouBlou> epart: many sites doesn't allow pings
<jorek> I don't know how to update on wubi
<BlouBlou> s/doesn't/don't
<AceKing> botcity, Same thing using sudo
<funkymoneky> Can anyone tell me how to prevent mounted disks from opening a nautilus window? (11.4)
<rumpe1> ezl, you know that ubuntu itself doesn't use extensions?
<jorek> ablaze: but the "blackscreen" is just the loader for ubuntu. as long as you didn't halted the computer while updating everything should work
<ablaze> but now i m blocked on ubuntu screen ::: is there something to resolve this problem plz?
<Jordan_U> botcity: AceKing: sudo is not the solution to every problem and should not be used unless you're sure the command you want to run should be run as root.
<ablaze> jorek: what should now I do to sort out the problem plz?
<botcity> AceKing, sorry  cant remove it because its not there  lol !
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I was sure of the command, we just wanted to try to see if it made a difference
<ezl> rumpe1: thats where i was heading, but can't quite get it
<AceKing> Jordan_U, Thank you for the info
<ezl> $ rename 's/(.*)/$1/'
<ezl> oh bugger
<Jordan_U> AceKing: Using sudo when you're not sure it's needed is a bad habbit to get into.
<Jordan_U> AceKing: You're welcom.
<mr_orange> I am trying to install ubuntu along side Windows 7 on my desktop and after I install ubuntu and I restart my computer it goes into grub without a problem but when I try to load ubuntu it splashes the load screen then goes black and just sits there. I am using 11.04, can anyone tell me what my issue might be?
<ezl> thanks
<hwilde> how to restore middle mouse paste function in 11.04 ?
<ablaze> jorek: sorry, it's a purple screen with ubuntu written in it and dots are moving (becoming red and white) :::
<rumpe1> ezl, maybe this helps you in the future: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/rename/cmVuYW1l/sort-by-votes
<jorek> ablaze, how are you working right now?
<l403> mr_orange, check the logs in /var/log/
<ablaze> jorek: i m on another computer with vista :::
<l3> Hi All: Well my ubuntu update has not been going so smooth, long story short ive accidentally sudo apt-get autoremoved ALL of my kernal images, which autoremoved a bunch of useful packaged before I could kill the operation.  Ive cleanup up dpkg and reinstalled the latest kernel image, but I dont know which packages are still missing.  is there any way to reinstall "important" packages before I reboot?
<hwilde> how to restore middle mouse paste function in 11.04 ?
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I understand. There is a problem that is driving me nuts. I'm trying to disable the Recent Documents
<jorek> ablaze: okay. the purple screen is nothing but the loader for ubuntu
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, there's actually a warning on the wubi page about a problem upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<kaiser> Fresh Ubuntu 11.04 install. No sound. run alsamixer and made sure nothing is muted.device is enabled, volume is on but NO AUDIO at all. card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
<mr_orange> 1403, and what would I be looking for in there and how can i get to it if ubuntu 11.04 doesnt load?
<kaiser>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Jordan_U> AceKing: It seems that the file has been successfully unlinked. If you still see history from zeitgeist then try restarting zeitgeist.
<smw> l3, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<l403> l3 install some metapackage like ubuntu-desktop or something similar
<rumpe1> l3, autoremove doesn't deinstall anything
<cannonball> l3: Look in /var/log/apt/history.log to see what packages got removed.
<l3> rumpe1: oh?
<AceKing> Jordan_U, What is the command to restart zeitgeist?
<rumpe1> l3, erm... wait...
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: i have fixed the grub problem ::: now it's not the grub problem but after that it stucks on this screen
<Jordan_U> AceKing: In *NIX files aren't actually deleted from the filesystem until there are no applications with an open file handle.
<smw> l3, you removed all your kernels and it started removing everything else, right?
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, best is to uninstall wubi from windows (instructions in the link above) and reinstall 10.10
<smw> l3, the ubuntu-desktop package should have everything you need.
<Bum-Gum> I used 10.4 and everything was good but now i have natty narwhale and my computer isn't able to connect with my archos 2.4 vision
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, understood, but it breaks more than just grub
<l3> smw: yeah
<jorek> tjiggi: wouldn't it be better to install 11.04 right away?
<l3> smw: seems everything ubuntu-desktop depends on is still available
<rumpe1> l3, man apt-get : "autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically  installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed."
<hwilde> middle mouse paste doesn't work in 11.04 anymore??
<hwilde> how to restore middle mouse paste function in 11.04 ?
<tjiggi_fo> jorek, that's his choice not mine
<l3> smw: I may still have missing packages but at least I think I can safely boot
<FoolsRun> Okay, new question: when shell scripting, what is the syntax for inline-su?  Is it just su username command?
<jorek> tjiggi, okay
<smw> l3, are you sure?
<tjiggi_fo> !tab | jorek
<ubottu> jorek: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<l3> rumpe1: right, but when I removed ALL my kernel images, a bunch of important packages got uninstalled (libraries etc).
<haseeb> any body knows how to download youtube videos.
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: i just read the megathread link given in your site ::: and i used their method to restore grub menu ::: but now it's not working ::: after that ::: when i use a generic, after that it stucks on purple screen ::: but recovery mode is working
<maco> FoolsRun: -c i think
<LjL> !info youtube-dl | haseeb
<phibxr> haseeb, try apt-get install minitube
<ubottu> haseeb: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.01.30-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 156 kB
<l3> smw: I guess reinstalling the latest kernel image also reinstalled all the necessary packages
<Bum-Gum> I used 10.4 and everything was good but now i have natty narwhale and my computer isn't able to connect with my archos 2.4 vision
<smw> l3, do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop. Then, do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<rumpe1> l3, uh... why would you do that? :)
<[snake]> I have ubuntu 11.04 64 bit, and firstly, when I boot up my monitor (not the computer) says optimum resolution exceeded (1400 x 900 @ 60). Secondly when I have more than a few windows open, they start to go completely blank white, and I sometimes have to restart the application to get it to show its content again.
<Jordan_U> AceKing: "zeitgeist-daemon --replace &" I believe.
<mr_orange> l403, and what would I be looking for in there and how can i get to it if ubuntu 11.04 doesnt load?
<[snake]> *when I boot up, my monitor...
<AceKing> Jordan_U, Thank you
<kalib> hi people. I was trying to run: # aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree..
<kalib> but got an error exit status 139
<Jordan_U> AceKing: You're welcome.
<kalib> how can I fix it?
<Bum-Gum> I used 10.4 and everything was good but now i have natty narwhale and my computer isn't able to connect with my archos 2.4 vision
<kalib> got the same error when trying # aptitude safe-upgrade
<smw> kalib, do sudo apt-get update and pastebin the results
<MnCC> i have an application with no icon .. how can i fix this ?
<smw> !pastebin > kalib
<ubottu> kalib, please see my private message
<MnCC> it looks horrible in 11.04
<abogatyrev> hi guys
<l403> mr_orange, warning lines should start with WW: and error lines with EE: I think
<l3> rumpe1: sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-2.6.28* somehow also matched 2.6.35 and 38 etc.. apt regex matching is .. different than i expect it to be.  It warned me, but i hit yes without thinking
<Bum-Gum> my archos isn't recognized by natty narwhale please help
<abogatyrev> please help with sleep mode
<[snake]> can you just downgrade back to 10.10?
<coz_> [snake],   make sure the monitor is plugged in firmly and also make sure the power plug to the video card, if any,  is plugged in,, these two things will cause that monitor to report that
<smw> [snake], downgrading is not supported
<ablaze> jorek: can u help in this regard pls?
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I am going to log out and log back in. I will sign back in to let you know
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, I understand where it gets stuck, but I have no idea how to solve that. You might look in your log file viewer at messages and boot to see if there are any clues
<coz_> [snake],  no guranatee those are the issues  though
<mr_orange> l403, how can I see them if Ubuntu does not load?
<[snake]> coz_, it is... it fixes right after my boot splash
<Bum-Gum> too much trouble
<coz_> [snake],  ooo that's odd
<phed> hi guys, firefox 4.0.1, flashplugin-nonfree and using flashaid leaves with a black screen when full screen viewing youtube videos, could you point me in the direction of a fix please?
<phed> using ubuntu 11.04 in classic mode with effects
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: i tried to remove "quiet splash" ::: should i try this and give u some information which could be helpful???
<kaiser> Hi Guys, Have a Fresh install of 10.10 and no sound at all. device details:card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
<kaiser>   Subdevices: 1/1
<kaiser> . unmuted everything in alsamixer. volume enabled but no sound. what can i do?
<[snake]> smw, is it possible at all to downgrade? how difficult is it?
<Tropic> hi, somebody can help me? i have one problem whit hardware wireless usb (sorry my bad english)
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, the problem with using wubi is that not many people here use it, so not many know how to fix it :)
<smw> [snake], it is actually very easy... if you are doing a reinstall. Otherwise, I would call it impossible.
<arkani> where should I ask Xubuntu related question?
<jorek> Tropic, which language?
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: it's true ::: well ::: where i can see log viewer???
<IdleOne> arkani: #xubuntu
<Tropic> italian :D
<smw> [snake], only attempt if you think it would be fun to learn everything about the internals of ubuntu and want to try the impossible ;-)
<IdleOne> !it | Tropic
<ubottu> Tropic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, System, Administration
<arkani> thanks... but that #xubuntu is quite dead....
<Tropic> i know thanks
<[snake]> smw, oo! I have an idea... I get an Ubuntu 10.10 installer and use the user account linker thing... and then remove the 11.04?
<IdleOne> Tropic: ok :)
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: but i m not able to start ubuntu :( :::
<[snake]> smw, good idea?
<Tropic> nobody is on  :P
<kalib> smw, ubottu http://pastebin.com/DdUhUx7K
<Tropic> "for help"
<amiuhle> I executed "make clean" as sudo, which then did "rm -r /usr/*". I cancelled as soon as I realized this, but /usr/bin was already gone. I did some research and right now my best solution is to copy /usr/bin from the Ubuntu CD, and then repair my packages. Does anyone have a better idea?
<smw> [snake], I don't know of any user account linker thing...
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, do you have a live CD?
<l403> mr_orange, try if you can boot into single user mode - terminal with root privilege http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Archie18_> Hi all. I'm stuck here with a "ImportError: cannot import name Pool" when trying to "import multiprocessing" with Python2.6 on Ubuntu 10.10. Any hints?
<hwilde> how to restore middle mouse paste function in 11.04 ?
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: yes i have a live USB
<[snake]> smw, one time I was dualbooting Ubuntu and Windows Vista... and it asked me if I wanted to copy all of the files from vista to ubuntu.
<mr_orange> l403, ok thank you
<coz_> hwilde,   that should be enabled by default... when did this stop working?
<MnCC> anyone know where the shortcuts on the menubar are stored ?
<smw> [snake], yeah. I have a better idea.
<hwilde> coz_, in 11.04.
<kalib> smw, any idea?
<kalib> http://pastebin.com/DdUhUx7K
<Brandano> Good evening, I need a little help with the MOTD on an Ubuntu Server 10.04 machine
<mikael> do you speak french?
<smw> [snake], backup /home, reinstall, restore /home
<smw> kalib, I do not speak your language ;-)
<meraqlix> Need Help with Ubuntu 11.04!
<Brandano> for some reason I get two sets of landscape-info output, the second being an old stale copy
<meraqlix> My desktor has vanished
<IdleOne> mikael: #ubuntu-fr pour de l'aide en francais
<meraqlix> desdesktop
<[snake]> mikael, I am learning french in school :P
<meraqlix> desktop
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, boot up into a live session and look for the wubi install in Program Files (or wherever) and the logs will be in /var/log/messages and /var/log/boot. use the date and time to try find when your first problem boot happened
<coz_> hwilde,  in all honesty  I only use classic gnome and it works there,, I will have to log onto Unity to test it  hold on
<meraqlix> i can se my desktop picture but Unify is missing!
<meraqlix> After an update
<meraqlix> ???
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I restarted my PC and it's still showing Recent Documents
<smw> [snake], I still have not updated to 11.04 ;-)
<meraqlix> ANybody?
<[snake]> smw, that's good. don't.
<jrib> Archie18_: this is likely a #python question as « from multiprocessing import Pool » works fine here on 10.10.  Does that work for you?
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: ok ::: thanx ::: i m giving this a try ::: and i will tell u the results, if i found ::: thanx again
<superr1> ciao
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, :)
<Brandano> meraqlix: first thing to check is for (EE) lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<smw> [snake], That is good to know. My opinion is that ubuntu needs to choose between "just working" and being on the "bleeding-edge". That used to be the same thing ;-)
<hwilde> coz_, pain, huh?
<coz_> hwilde,   well on my Unity set up ,, middle click paste works fine
<hwilde> coz_, interesting
<coz_> hwilde,  is this a clean install or an upgade from 10.10 ??
<coun> anybody using Full Disc Encryption on 11.04?
<coz_> coun,  I am not ...sorry
<Jordan_U> AceKing: Is it showing recent documents from before rming .local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite ?
<AceKing> Jordan_U, Yes
<meraqlix> Brandano: How to access terminal? All my menues are missing
<coun> @meraqlix, wat u mean menus missing?
<l403> meraqlix, alt+F2 and run xterm
<Brandano> meraqlix:  Ah, so you are only missing the UI? then xorg will be fine
<MnCC> prob no unity support, gives a blank screen
<arscariosus> anyone here who has installed ubuntu 11.04 on hp mini 210?
<kwtm> [snake]: Do you want to consider downgrading to 10.04?  (Long-Term Support edition).
<coun> uhh. I'm so sick of gnome 2x
<[snake]> kwtm, prefferably 10.10, but that would also work.
<meraqlix> Yep, the UI is missing after update to Ubuntu 11.01
<PeterJCLaw> anyone (else) tried using libphp--simplepie under 11.04
<MnCC> anyone know where the shortcuts on the menubar are stored ?
<meraqlix> 11.04
<Brandano> meraqlix: anyway, CTRL+ALT+F1 will give you a terminal window, CTRL+ALT+F7 will return you to the graphical environment
<kwtm> [snake]: Maybe, but 10.10 is not supported for as long.  It's up to you.  I have only been using LTS editions (upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04).
<jcapinc> how do I get X11 to use FGLRX and not ATI's free drivers?
<coun> ctrl+alt=F1 is for debugging isn't it? use ctrl+alt+F2
<botcity> hi guys is ubuntu tweak available from the repositories or an external site ?
<MnCC> CLTR+ALT+T , gives a terminal window .. thats how i overcame my unity problems
<coun> repos
<[snake]> kwtm, eh, I just don't like the fact that my box is barely usable... yet it worked fine with 10.10
<Brandano> meraqlix: you ought to be able to install gnome that way, and then select it from the login screen
<kwtm> [snake]: If there is something that you need in 10.10 that's not in 10.04, then by all means.  In general I (and many others) do not feel the need to upgrade just because a new version has come out.
<coun> ctrl+alt+T didn't work by default for me in 11.04. you have to add that shortcut.
<hwilde> so nobody else has trouble with middle mouse paste?
<kwtm> [snake]: I actually promote dual-booting into "newest" and "second-newest" versions, but if someone's computer is already set up not to dual-boot this, it's a bit of hassle to set it up.
<MnCC> coun, is correct, you can also add a shortcut to gnome-terminal
<coz_> Brandano,   one application/utility you may want to look into is easystroke,,, gesture recognition
<coun> middle mouse paste working on my box
<[snake]> kwtm, true... but I'm already passed 10.10... and into 11.04, I need to downgrade.
<phed> hi guys, firefox 4.0.1, flashplugin-nonfree and using flashaid leaves with a black screen when full screen viewing youtube videos, could you point me in the direction of a fix please? using ubuntu 11.04 in classic mode with effects
<kwtm> [snake]: But it is *really* robust, and you simply use Newest and then easily switch to Second-Newest if need be.
<Brandano> coz_: for what exactly?
<DarsVaeda> how do i uninstall gnome3 and reinstall unity or at least gnome2 on ubuntu 11.04?
<koperino> hi there, after three days of getting "no new release found" no matter what I try can anybody help me?????
<l403> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coz_> Brandano,  it is by far ,, in my opinion ,, the top companion application for linux / compiz
<kwtm> [snake]: Anyway, just something to think about.  Watch out for 11.10. :)
<jcapinc> I should not have updated
<jcapinc> another terrible release
<[snake]> :) lol
<kwtm> koperino: I bet you're using 10.04 and it's looking for the next LTS edition, 12.04, right?
<coun> @phed, try the Beta version of Flash available through flash-aid. Although I have blank screen prob too sometimes and don't know a fix
<IdleOne> koperino: what version are you running?
<Brandano> coz_: ah, I don't use compiz. Or Unity, for that matter. Still running 10.10 on my client and 10.04 on a server
<coz_> Brandano,   opening applications  closing etc,,,  Unity is a pain in my opinion for ease of use  ,, easystroke makes it far less  of a  learning curve
<coz_> Braiam,  aj pl
<coz_> ah ok
<koperino> Maverick and want to go to Natty
<Jordan_U> AceKing: All the guides I see suggest that "rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite && zeitgeist-daemon --replace" should do it.
<[snake]> Dang it! my sombrero! I got coffee on it! :(
<jcapinc> you dont want to go to natty
<Braiam> coz_: ?
<jcapinc> wait for the next lts
<IdleOne> koperino: sudo do-release-upgrade
<IdleOne> koperino: what does that give you?
<rhin0> ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) comes with 2.6.32 kernel -- I need to INSTALL 2.6.33 or higher of that OS to get 'trim' on an SSD -- is there any 10.04 ISO snapshot with later kernel?
<MnCC> who wanted something for firefox ?
<coun> lol snake
<Brandano> coz_: I am waiting for a bit while all the users tell Canonical why they don't like Unity and someone forks to Gubuntu :)
<l403> what is in charge of playing ubuntu sound themes? where can I disable the themes or kill whatever is playing them?
<koperino> no new release found
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I'm going to try it again.
<rhin0> because I really don't want to move off 10.04 -- but I want it on an SSD (so I need a later kernel)
<Snakkah> I'm using Ubuntu Lucid 10.04, and I want to install "pianobar" It's an application that runs Pandora radio from the command line. It appears that it's only available in the Maverick and Natty repositories though. Would it be safe to get it (and its dependencies) from a Maverick repository even though I'm running Lucid?
<jcapinc> yea I dont get why ubuntu is ditching gnome3
<xro> hi, i have a THE question,... why did ubuntu change gnome to ubiquity?
<AMAG> I've been trying to get some help with my graphics driver on Ubuntu 11.04 for several days, but no luck so far.  In the "Additional Drivers" tool, my NVIDIA driver has the green dot, yet the tool says "This driver is activated but not currently in use."  Help please.
<coun> @rhin0, if you want SSD, i think it best to use 10.10 or 11.04
<IdleOne> koperino: lsb_release -a     what Version number does it report?
<MnCC> phed, you there ?
<phed> just trying beta version mate in flash aid
<Brandano> Snakkah: you should look into either adding a PPA or enabling the backports repository
<fcuk112> how to check currently installed mesa version?
<coun> @Brandano, Unity is awesome. I was actually thinking of going back to Windows cause of sick of gnome2x. Unity is a huge improvement
<coz_> Braiam,  well there is another distrobution in the works UGR  ubuntu gnome remix   using gnome3
<MnCC> try this: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 firefox-4.0 %u
<l403> AMAG, did you look at your xorg.conf?
<jcapinc> ubuntu 11.04 broke my compiz support baddly
<rhin0> ok coun ty.
<Snakkah> Brandano, I have the backports repo enabled.
<koperino> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<koperino> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<koperino> Release:	10.10
<koperino> Codename:	maverick
<phed> no go on the beta
<FloodBot1> koperino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jcapinc> should not have upgraded
<phed> MnCC, anything else to try?
<Snakkah> And a PPA seems to be hard to come by for this little program.
<Braiam> coz_: what're you talking about?
<rhin0> coun do you know where my kit of screwdrivers is?
<koperino> ok
<coz_> Braiam,   sorryy wrong nick
<coun> @AMAG  I have had nothing but trouble with NVIDIA graphics when trying 11.04. I'm done with NVIDIA.
<MnCC> phed, open the properties of the firefox icon
<coz_> Brandano,   UGR   ubuntu -gnome-remix  is in the works
<bars0> rhin0: you can install later kernel from standard Ubuntu repository: as far as I remember 2.6.35
<Gremlyn1> multi-monitor question: I have my laptop (on 10.04) with an HDMI->DVI cable plugged in to a second monitor. I have the laptop as display0, I think, as it has the menu/task bars, but programs are opening by default in display1 (the larger, desktop monitor). Anyone know how to alter that behaviour?
<AMAG> l403: No, but I just have looked.  I have a Section "Device" which says Driver "nvidia" and no other Device sections
<kwtm> rhin0: I see  linux-headers-2.6.35-23  as a possible package on my 10.04 (which I haven't installed, but still, it's there)
<MnCC> paste: env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1  in front of it
<Brandano> coun: I don't use compiz because it's too fancy... I doubt I'd like Unity. On my netbook I switched back to UNR because it was making my life too difficult
<AceKing> Jordan_U, This is what happens when I run that command. You'll see where it freezes up on me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/603443/
<celthunder> coun: nvidia cards are still by far better supported than ati, just use the open source ones
<rhin0> yes bars0 but I need to install it direct onto an ssd -- won't work with earlier kernel
<rhin0> i'll just install 10.10
<MnCC> open youtube and press fullscreen icon
<AMAG> coun: nvidia cards have treated me better than others on Linux for more than 10 years.  I don't think you will be any happier with ATI.
<x1o> hey, can anyone help me with my flash-buffering problem?
<Snakkah> Brandano, it's not in the Lucid backports repo. :/
<IdleOne> koperino: open Synaptic Package manager and go to Settings > Repositories, then click on the update tab, at the bottom make sure it is set to Normal Releases.
<ablaze> tjiggi_fo: i will find the log and boot files in system folder of my live session's system file or it should be elsewhere ::: because i m not able to find this in my system except in live session's sytem files :::
<l403> AMAG also check sudo lsmod that lists the loaded modules aka drivers
<kwtm> rhin0: Disagree with coun: stay with 10.04 unless you need to.  (Whether you need to is up to you, but if linux 2.6.35 is there for 10.04, just stay with it)
<Brandano> Snakkah: try grabbing the deb from Maverik, but expect possible problems. Try it in a chroot first, perhaps?
<x1o> i wonder where it comes from, flash only buffers about 1 minute of streaming-videos
<coun> @Brandano, I never used Compiz before because it was too fancy. You don't have to use cmopiz for Unity. Just install 11.04. and it works
<rhin0> yes kwtm but how would I INSTALL 10.04 with a 2.6.35 -- can't INSTALL it with lower kernel & then upgrade
<AMAG> lsmod |grep nvidia  does indeed show a module called "nvidia" that is loaded, and dmesg |grep -i taint shows me that loading this module taints the kernel
<kwtm> rhin0: Okay.
<Snakkah> Mmm...maybe. I'll let you know what happens. I expect dependency problems though,.
<phed> paste env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 into where, do you mean the firefox launcher properties?
<ikonia> rhin0: you want to install ubuntu with a lower kernel than is provided ?
<rhin0> kwtm 10.04 comes with the earlier kernel -- can't install it so then I can't upgrade
 * Brandano is the odd sort of Ubuntu user that spends a lot of time on the command prompt
<Jordan_U> AceKing: And you still see old history?
<MnCC> phed, and ?
<ikonia> rhin0: 10.04.2 has a later updates
<l403> !sound > l403
<ubottu> l403, please see my private message
<coun> @celthunder: that's what I've herad, nvidia better supported. But they give me nothing but trouble with Unity. AMD/ATI radeon and Intel integrated give zero problems so far with Unity.
<kwtm> Brandano: Does that count as odd?
<Brandano> terminal window, if you like
<koperino> did that, must say I was updating when internet fell away, since then problems
<rhin0> no ikonia I'm saying its impossible to install 10.04 on an ssd because it ships with < 2.6.33 kernel -- you cannot get it onto the drive - coun is right
<phed> lol sorry, ill re-phrase, do i just paste in front of the firefox command?
<AceKing> Jordan_U, Yes, it's still shows
<rhin0> what kernel is 10.04.2? pls?
 * ikonia wishes brandon would be the odder person who doesn't use the /me command trying to be l33t with command line comments
<MnCC> phed, yeah
<tjiggi_fo> ablaze, if you go to Places, Computer you should find a "FileSystem" entry (NTFS) that includes your windows files
<Brandano> kwtm: depends. You are not supposed to spend time tweaking the OS, should just work
<Jordan_U> AceKing: Try "rm ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite && mkdir ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite".
<ikonia> rhin0: I've got 8.04 working on an SSD drive here
<Jordan_U> AceKing: Then log out and back in again.
<rhin0> you'll have a > 2.6.33 kernel ikonia yes?
<phed> WINNING
<ikonia> no
<maxb> Jordan_U: mkdir?
<rhin0> its all for "trim"
<phed> +10 internets to MnCC
<phed> thanks very much dude
<kwtm> Brandano: ?? I spend a lot of time on the command line, but I don't tweak the OS.  You mean, then, that you'd expect the command line to be for tweaking the OS?  I see.  I just use vim and ssh a lot.
<AceKing> Jordan_U, Ok, I'll come back and let you know. Thank you
<ikonia> rhin0: ahhh you want the trim options, ok
<MnCC> phed, nice
<ikonia> kwtm: ignore it, he's trying to make it sound like he's hard core
<IdleOne> koperino: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> maxb: If there's a directory there then zeitgeist can't write it's database there. It's a bit ugly but...
<Brandano> kwtm: nah, in my case is to install and compile stuff, mainly
<AMAG> l403: so it is certainly loaded into the kernel, but it appears X is not using it?
<coun> @celthunder: how exactly do I install the open source NVIDIA drivers? be great to get unity working on my nvidia machines
<IdleOne> koperino: please prefix any response to me with my name, as you can see this channel is very busy and hard to keep up at times :)
<xro> will ubuntu stop using gnome? should i use KDE instead???
<phibxr> coun, why don't you use the binary drivers?
<Brandano> kwtm: I got used to PuTTY for SSH on Window. I really ought to use the SSH client from the command line, but it's hard to shake ingrained habits
<kwtm> Brandano: Installing stuff is tweaking the OS?  Compiling stuff is tweaking the OS?  Wait ... um.... actually, never mind.  My, what lovely weather we're having!
<coun> rhin0, i think you best to use 1010 or 1104 to avoid trouble
<Brandano> kwtm: no, neither is, but Ubuntu is not the frieldliest environment to work with non-standard libs
<rhin0> willdo coun
<koperino> Idle0ne : sorry first time here never had problems with ubuntu . Nothing happens tried that before
<Brandano> *friendliest
<celthunder> coun: uninstall and modprobe -r the proprietary ones and install the open source ones and modprobe them up
<l403> AMAG, can you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<IdleOne> koperino: hmm, not getting any errors?
<coun> @rhin0: 10.04 kernel does NOT have TRIM
<oddchild> My ubuntu server keeps shutting down at 1AM every night. I cannot find out what started this or how to stop it. When I do a abort on the shutdown it doesnt see any
<kwtm> Brandano: ? I use PuTTY, too, when I have to use Windows.  Not sure what's different between the two except I can't script the Windows version.  I haven't felt that Ubuntu does not have a friendly environment, but then I don't work a lot with their libraries.
<coun> @phibxr: you mean NVIDIA? what binary drivers?
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I'm still seeing recent documents. When I ran the command you gave me in Terminal, it came right back to the prompt. Was I supposed to see it running like the other one that was hanging up?
<meraqlix> back
<Jordan_U> AceKing: No.
<meraqlix> sorry did a restart
<phibxr> coun, the nvidia closed-source binary drivers. actually, they installed on first boot for me.
<phed> putty is nice but try mremote on windows
<phed> its awesome
<Jordan_U> AceKing: Did you log out and back in again?
<koperino> Idle0ne : no just  0 packets,  install, 0 packets removed,......
<meraqlix> what did I miss about the missing GUI
<AceKing> Jordan_U, Yes
<edbian> koperino: packages, not packets
<Snakkah> Brandano, just installed pianobar along with its dependencies (it had two dependencies that installed without a hitch). :D
<Ap0c4lyptic0> hi all
<Brandano> kwtm: not much difference. Putty allows you to store session parameters, and shows a black terminal background
<AceKing> Jordan_U, I didn't have to completely restart right?
<koperino> edbian . sorry dutch version
<Brandano> Snakkah: in a chroot?
<IdleOne> koperino: ok sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ap0c4lyptic0> i have a little problem with virtual box can i type here?
<vuxor> ello
<edbian> koperino: no worries
<kwtm> phed: In what way is it better than putty?  I just started at a new work environment and all they run is Windows.  I just went with PuTTy which was easy to find through the corporate firewall and install onto some directory.
<Jordan_U> AceKing: Shouldn't have to.
<Gremlyn1> sorry to repeat, but I didn't see an answer: I have my laptop (on 10.04) with an HDMI->DVI cable plugged in to a second monitor. I have the laptop as display0, I think, as it has the menu/task bars, but programs are opening only in display1 (the larger, desktop monitor). Anyone know how to alter that behaviour?
<coun> @celthunder: I already uninstalled the proprietary because they were crap. When I do this, graphics just work. So whatever default driver Ubuntu is using is working. BUT it won't do Unity 3D even though my graphics card supports 3D with the proprietary NVIDIA driver
<Snakkah> Brandano, no. Do I need to chroot?
<Jordan_U> AceKing: What is the output of "ls -ld ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite"?
<phed> more complete it allows for rdp, ssh, vnc, rdp
<phed> oops
<phed> rlogin
<ardchoille> !bugs > ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<Brandano> So, any idea why the landscape data in MOTD is written twice, witht he second set being a stale copy?
<phibxr> Gremlyn1, under screen settings you should be able to drag your primary monitor to the left, or select it.
<Jasonn> !bugs > Jasonn
<ubottu> Jasonn, please see my private message
<l403> what is in charge of playing ubuntu sound themes? where can I disable the themes or kill whatever is playing them?
<phibxr> Gremlyn1, <super>, monitor
<phed> and other things, the interface is much nicer plus you can have multiple sessions in one window
<MnCC> where does unity store my favorite apps ?
<Brandano> Snakkah: no, you don't. It was just a safety in case it tried to replace stuff it ought not to
<kwtm> Brandano: ?  Not sure what you mean.  You mean you can just invoke it with "ssh" instead of "ssh myserver.mydomain.com -p <portnum> -l <login> -v"?  Black terminal background just depends on your terminal, I guess --I always had a black terminal background, wasn't aware that it didn't come that way in Ubuntu.  Must've set it way back when I was using 6.06.
<AMAG> l403: that has added numerous blocks to my xorg.conf file, but restarting the PC still didn't get it to actually use the driver.  The "Additional Drivers" tool still says the same thing
<Snakkah> Brandano: Regardless, I have a new problem. pianobar isn't doing its normal action. It normally asks for your username (your Pandora email) and password. I put those in and it says "Error: Protocol incompatible. Please upgrade libpiano."
<coun> @phibxr: so the default ones are the open source ones? These won't do Unity 3D. Although the proprietary one do do 3D when I'm using Windows XP
<AceKing> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/603445/
<phibxr> coun, I got the closed-source ones by default. the proprietary that is.
<ardchoille> Is there aknown issue with the disappearing scrollbar not working in gimp's toolbox window (Ubuntu 11.04)?
<DarsVaeda> how do i revert back to unity after installing gnome3?
<phibxr> coun, can you run nvidia-settings?
<IdleOne> DarsVaeda: fresh install
<phibxr> coun, if you can, you're running the closed-source binary drivers.
<kwtm> phed: Oh, I found your message!  Please prefix my nick when you talk to me, or else I'll think it's someone else talking to someone else.  Ok, will check out mremote but since I just need a text interface, and I've already got PuTTy installed at work, I'll just stick with it.
<DarsVaeda> i do not want to fresh install -.-
<xro> will ubuntu stop using gnome? should i use KDE instead??? can i have a response?
<coun> @1403: you can just disable sound. That is, system related sounds. You will still hear music etc if you play it
<DarsVaeda> there must be a different solution
<IdleOne> DarsVaeda: gnome3 right now breaks Unity.
<Brandano> kwtm: no, I mean that putty is a graphical app. but you know it since you used it. You can install it in Ubuntu as well. Does not have any great advantages over the standard SSH client, except the user interface simplifies a few things
<Jordan_U> AceKing: I am completely confused then.
<kwtm> phed: Does it have a vnc client?  Or just allows tunnelling by a vnc client which I have to install myself.
<Gremlyn1> phibxr: you mean under Preferences > Monitors? I don't see an option for specifying default/primary
<l403> AMAG, aslo check nvidia-settings
<Jordan_U> xro: Ubuntu will not stop using GNOME.
<AceKing> Jordan_U, does it look like something is missing?
<IdleOne> DarsVaeda: solution is a clean install so everything is setup properly.
<botcity> AceKing, are you sure your seeing recent doc and not downloads and favourites ?
<kwtm> Brandano: Wait, 1) PuTTy is available for Linux?  and 2) someone actually finds it useful?
<kwtm> Brandano: I wasn't aware of that.
<Brandano> kwtm: like storing the configuration for often used connections. You can of course just write a small shell script for that sort of stuff
<antonio__>  hola buenas tarde me pueden ayudar con airmon-ng cuando trato de ponerlo modo monitor con el siguienete cocando airmon-ng start wlan1 me sale este error
<antonio__>  @antonio:/home/antonio# airmon-ng start wlan1
<antonio__>   Found 4 processes that could cause trouble.
<antonio__>   If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after
<antonio__>   a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!
<FloodBot1> antonio__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coun> @phibxr: no can't run nvidia settings since unisntalling proprietary. I can use the "Monitors" to set up res etc with the default Ubuntu drivers
<Slackman> hey guys
<antonio__>   PID Name
<l403> coun, which slider is that in alsamixer?
<edbian> Slackman: hello
<Jordan_U> xro: GNOME Shell will not be used by default in future versions of Ubuntu, but GNOME is a lot more than just the shell.
<kwtm> Brandano: Wow, you're right, putty is available! :)  Whaddaya know.
<phed> kwtm, im not sure i still use tightvnc if i am honest, the best part for me is the multiple sessions, but i do think the vnc client is built-in
<xro> Jordan_U, so all version will come with ubiquity but it will always possible to change t to gnome with all support?
<Slackman> trying to install ubuntu on the new macbook pro 2011 15" but get the following message on cd boot - "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Brandano> well, I use it :)
<LjL> !es | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phibxr> coun, after a couple of beers, I actually can't remember your issue anymore. so let's hope someone else can help you. :)
<Jordan_U> xro: As far as I can tell, yes.
<Xylch> I have a dual monitor setup on unity, and I am having a bug where indicators on my main panel slide to the right, completely off the screen. I can still see them on my secondary monitor, does anyone know the cause/fix to this issue? I can't seem to find anything about it searching google.
<Brandano> downside, it uses its own format for keys
<Wolf_22> Is xorg.conf in Natty? I can't find it and I need to look at it to see if my VM install has USA as it's default keyboard layout (because every time I reboot, I keep having to reset it to USA).
<l403> antonio__, #aircrack-ng
<fcuk112> looking at my xorg log it seems to be using the i965 driver instead of i915?  any ideas?
<CQ> anyone know how to get the sbs module loaded for lm-sensors, or what it is exactly? I have the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1537746
<Brandano> but on the plus side on Ubuntu it makes use of the OS keyring
<AceKing> botcity, I am seeing Recent Documents under "Places"
<coun> @1403: go to settings, look for sound. There is a setting to disable sound (ie system sounds). Then when you login for example no sound will be played
<kwtm> Brandano: I don't want to use a GUI because then I can't ssh in to a computer and then use PuTTy.  (From outside of home I ssh into a gateway computer and then ssh from there into another computer.)
<filosofixit> My friend tried to uninstall the binary nvidia driver using hardware drivers, but now he is unable to log in due to blank screen... I have ssh access to his box but am not able to restore to binary nvidia drivers.. have installed the nvidia-current package and runned : " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg " but still no luck
<Slackman> the cd seems fine on different computers is there a way to fix that
<xro> Jordan_U, ok.. and what are the difference between the new shell and gnome shell?
<filosofixit> xorg.conf shows "nvidia" as the driver enabled... should it be " nv " ?
<koperino> Idle0ne :I think it started at least I see a lot of commands with natty-updates in it
<l403> coun, the sound theme is disabled in gnome settings but fluxbox doesnt respect those
<Brandano> kwtm: just tunnel the SSH port, I imagine
<kwtm> phed: Ok.  Will keep that in mind!  I use screen so I don't use the multiple sessions that much.  Main criteria I use for WIndows is: how easily can I find, download, and install it in a restrictive corporate environment? :)
<edbian> CQ: sudo modprobe sbs
<coun> @phibxr. hehe. lol. Can't get Unity to work 3D with the default graphics driver. But graphics card works 3D with proprietary driver on Windows XP
<hittt> what does frameworkd do?
<IdleOne> koperino: ok good, let it do its thing and hope it doesn't get interrupted again :)
<edbian> CQ: injects modules into the kernel.  Think of it as 'turning a drive ron'
<SnookiNeedsJC> i've had real slow transfers from Ubuntu 9-10 to flash drives. any ideas to fix?
<kwtm> Brandano: Right, but do you know how much bandwidth that takes up? :?
<koperino> Thanxs
<phibxr> coun, ah, yes, right. why don't you use the proprietary drivers? the noveau drivers aren't that good yet.
<IdleOne> koperino: welcome
<Brandano> kwtm: same as that double SSH conn you use. Uses up a little more processor, perhaps
<CQ> edbian: doesn't do anthing, modprobe -l doesnt show it, locate doesn't show it...
<coun> @filosofixit, have friends try running the LIVE CD and see if he can fix it up that way
<Slackman> any one can help? advise? - trying to install ubuntu on the new macbook pro 2011 15" but get the following message on cd boot - "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<MnCC> its driving me nuts ...where are the launcher shortcuts stored ?
<jgould> Slackman: I havnen't seen that one yet...
<Jordan_U> xro: Best way to find out is probably to try both. You can try GNOME shell from a fedora 15 beta liveCD and Unity from Ubuntu 11.04.
<phibxr> coun, press <super> (Windows-key) and type driver, press enter. should present you with Additional drivers, where you can activate the proprietary drivers.
<filosofixit> coun : he does not have a clue how to do  that :)
<edbian> CQ: If it returns without giving an error that means it was inserted successfully.  Try running sudo sensors-detect
<phed> kwtm: well I also work in a restrictive corporate environment, only place I use Windows, and had no problems, so I am pretty sure you will be fine :)
<kwtm> Brandano: Oh, I see.  I thought you meant tunnel VNC through the SSH port so I can use putty on the remote computer.  No, the gateway computer has scripts for me to ssh into the satellite computers, so I just leave it.  It's a lot handier running the gateway computer than the client computer at work anyway, since the gateway is set up the way I like.
<jgould> Slackman: I've been having issues with the kernel on my 2011 13" MacBook Pro
<kwtm> phed: Sounds good.  WIll check it out.  Thanks for the tip!
<CQ> edbian: but modprobe -l should show it, shouldn't it??
<edbian> CQ: Yeah it should.  Try lsmod | grep sbs
<tbrew13> I cant make compiz effects work in ubuntu 11.04
<coun> @phibxr, well I tried the proprietary on Ubuntu. Problem I had, it would never remember settings after reboot :)  So for example every reboot my res would return to 800x600 or something.
<Brandano> hmm, i use VNC tunneled over SSH, but only for Windows machines. And even then probably I ought to use therminal server
<CQ> edbian: nope, shows nothing
<xro> Jordan_U, unity don't have a "work bar" on the bottom on the screen... not usable for me!
<sary> Salutation.
<edbian> CQ: strange.
<phibxr> coun, that's one strange bug. what card are you using?
<filosofixit> what is the correct driver name in xorg.conf for the binary nvidia driver?  "nvidia" or "nv" ?
<SnookiNeedsJC> need ideas - when I copy files using u 9 or 10 to flash drive it takes forever. any way to speed this up?
<edbian> CQ: Does sudo sensors-detect work any differently?
<AMAG> l403: nvidia-settings detects the display and graphics card, and I did a "save" from this program which did modify xorg.conf again, and rebooted again, yet the driver is still not being used.
<coun> @phibxr, yes this is what I did but none of them worked to do 3D with unity
<phibxr> coun, i'm using some obsure intel/nvidia integrated card in my laptop, so most cards should work as well or better. :P
<edbian> CQ: What is the ultimate goal here?
<CQ> edbian: get gkrellm to show all the sensors that are in the computer ...
<TheRedOctober> while userHold.setup:
<coun> NVIDIA Geforce 3 from 2001 :0
<sary> has anyone faced this issue lately ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/603447/
<l403> AMAG, I dunno then. reinstall the nvidia package? :-/
<kwtm> phed: Waitaminnit!  It's cheating!  When I use mRemote, one of the prerequisites (besides needing to install Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 on my work computer) is PuTTy!   So why wouldn't I just use PuTTy?
<TheRedOctober> (oops)
<edbian> CQ: Ignoring this sbs error what functionality are you getting out of gkrellm ?
<botcity> AceKing,  sorry maybe the update they mentioned about clearing history will help . when that comes out!
<tbrew13> someone help ubuntu 11.04 is very choppy can i have some help fixing this
<edbian> tbrew13: Graphics card?
<AMAG> l403: the nvidia-current one?
<kwtm> phed: I was all set to say, "This is great!  It can do SCP as well, and PuTTy can't, meaning I have to install WinSCP also."
<CQ> edbian: shows quite a few sensors that the sensors command shows as well
<phibxr> coun, have you tried "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"?
<AceKing> botcity, Ok, thank you for your help!
<Jordan_U> xro: Have you tried finding a new workflow? Try double clicking on the icon of the app you want to switch to to see all its windows in exposé.
<l403> AMAG, Id do all of them that you have installed and have the word nvidia in them :)
<phed> kwtm, as said i use it mainly for multiple sessions and the tidyness of the desktop
<coun> Ivy Bridge graphics supposed to make gains over current Sandy Bridge. Hopefully this whole proprietary drive things will be a thing of past
<edbian> CQ: I'm not sure what sbs does.  What the error pertains to.  Perhaps it makes no difference having it installed or not.  I can't offer any more advice :(
<guntbert> sary:  Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience.
<phed> kwtm, its a connection manager for putty etc
<edbian> CQ: In short, if I were you I'd be in here asking people :P
<coun> @phibxr, no. I'll give this a go tonight. Thanks for tip
<kwtm> phed: Okay.  Anyway, thanks for letting me know about it.
<CQ> edbian: ok, thanks all the same... there's no answer in #linux-sensors which is the lm-sensors channel here
<tbrew13> edbian, ati
<edbian> CQ: Most channels are not as active as this one.  wait a while
<phed> kwtm, no trouble lol i should have mentioned that
<phibxr> coun, installs the latest proprietary nvidia-drivers for your card.
<edbian> tbrew13: Which driver are you using according to sudo lspci -k  ?
<coun> @phibxr, but wouldn't update manager install any updated drivers?
<filosofixit> Does anyone have a clue how to restore a box from nouvue-drivers to nvidia-binary  throuh ssh?
<phibxr> coun, yep. but you never know.
<jamesstanley> I have just got a new hard disk. I moved everything using LVM to the new one with LVM, and /boot I copied manually. Now, the new /boot has a different UUID to the old one. No problem, when I booted I just typed the new one in to grub and booted fine. However, when I run "sudo update-grub" I am told "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: Couldn't find PV pv0. Check your device.map."
<jamesstanley> Where is device.map and how can I check it?
<coun> @edbian, this channel is goin nuts! lol
<jamesstanley> None of my PV's have ever been called pv0
<edbian> filosofixit: sudo apt-get purge <package for nouveau>  and then, sudo apt-get install <binary-package>
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: device.map is a red harring in this case.
<edbian> coun: tell me about it
<coun> @phibxr, i def try tonight. thx :)
<daktari> hi, does anybody know a way of making mutter and fglrx work together :(
<tbrew13>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<tbrew13> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 028d
<tbrew13> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<tbrew13> 	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<phibxr> coun, you're most welcome.
<FloodBot1> tbrew13: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: ok, what should I do instead?
<edbian> filosofixit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<coun> @phibxr, Thunderbird released security update last thrusday. I still haven't received an update. Makes me wonder if I can rely on updates sometimes.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: i could manually fix /boot/grub/grub.cfg but there must be a better way
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: What version of Ubuntu?
<edbian> tbrew13: Please don't paste to the channel
<jamesstanley> 11.04
<filosofixit> edbian : thanx man, will check it out
<edbian> filosofixit: sure
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 recently
<edbian> tbrew13: Do you understand that output?
<xro> Jordan_U, i dislike it...  i want to use ubuntu to work... not for a multimedia table... I think a good point for ubuntu was gnome (simple and performant)...
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: but unrelated to the hard disk upgrade and everything worked fine before the hard disk changed
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: How are you booted currently?
<SnookiNeedsJC> slow flash drive copy has no current fix per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487590
<Jordan_U> !classic | xro
<ubottu> xro: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: i am currently in the 11.04 kernel and i did it by pressing 'e' at grub and fixing the uuid manually
<phibxr> coun, no idea if it has been added to the ubuntu repositories yet. i use gmail through the browser. :)
<sary> guntbert ;) , it's simple / i'm unable to post in-to forums ! thats about it.
<Brandano> Hmm, I think I ought to check back once the 11.04, err, backlash has died down a bit. It's a minor annoyance anyway
<yehudah_> hello
<filosofixit> edbian : nvidia-current should be the right driver for me right?
<Jordan_U> xro: You might also like XFCE in the long run as they (at least for the moment) aren't planning any major overhauls.
<coun> @phibxr, ah, I worry about Google knowing everything about me. I wish I could sell my own info to make money. Instead everyone else sells me and makes profit oOOo
<edbian> filosofixit: I think so?  It's going to be a bit of trial and error I'm afraid
<Brandano> Jordan_U: I bet they will just update it to the point you won't be able to tell it apart from Gnome 2
<xro> Jordan_U, yes.. but if the default is unity... the future development will be done for unity...  i'm afraid to see incompatibilities for gnome
<sary> guntbert I appreciate your concern.;/
<phibxr> coun, I've stopped worrying about google, since I've already disclosed anything useful you could ever know about me to them. but I think that discussion is more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic, before someone redirects it there. :P
<billsmith> Does anyone know if changes were made to the 11.4 release just before the announcement?  I have a pre-release version that has problems with intel video.
<filosofixit> edbian : I will try and fail until I get it right ;) thx again
<tbrew13> edbian, sorry xchat does not show me when someone address me anymore about the output kind of but not really
<edbian> filosofixit: good luck!
<phibxr> billsmith, running at update should put you at the current release.
<AMAG> l403: Well, removing nvidia-current and rebooting has affected something.  Now the display appears broken and gdm cannot start, but the machine isn't locked up, just the display.  So I guess I'll straighten that out and try installing nvidia-current again.
<edbian> tbrew13: No worries, you're using the fglrx driver which is proprietary.  Have you tried using the radeon driver?
<tbrew13> edbian, and its only a little choppy
<phibxr> billsmith, *an
<guntbert> sary: sorry, no idea here - do you say you cannot post to any forums using any browser? but everything else on the web works just fine?
<billsmith> The screen is so broken that I can't get to a terminal.
<jibadeeha> tbrew13, i wish unity would flash the icon or something when somebody messages me rather than shake it for a short duration that i might miss
<l403> AMAG, boot insto single user mode, install them via apt or aptitude and then just run /etc/init.d/gdm start
<epimeth_> hi all!  can I restrict which services a user can start/stop using sudo?  IE: I want them to be able to service apache2 restart but not, say mysql
<billsmith> BTW, have been running SuSE 11.4 and there are boot problems and video problems with that release that have not been evident with previous versions.
<Brandano> billsmith: just use an actual terminal rather than the terminal window. CTRL+ALT+F1 to CTRL+ALT+F& . CTRL+ALT+F7 will bring you back to the graphical interface
<Brandano> err, s/F&/F6/
<Osmodivs> So, MSN is not compatible with aMSN, because I am trying to do a web conference and I can ' t
<tbrew13> edbian, okay no please help me with that also how do i get compiz effects working
<sary> guntbert, that/ exactly.
<AMAG> l403: actually the "failsafe graphics mode" choice in the recovery menu worked, so i am re-installing nvidia-current now and will see what happens in a few minutes.
<edbian> tbrew13: I'm thinking that switching drivers will solve both problems.
<MnCC> anyone know a good total commander clone ?
<billsmith> I'll try that again, but recall the previous attempt failed.  Don't recall what happened, so as mentioned, will retest.
<gridbag> you guys are scaring me. i don't think i want to upgrade to 4.11 today.
<AMAG> How could gdm be depending on nvidia-current but it isn't the X driver that X is running?  This seems strange.
<sary> gridbag , why not ?
<tbrew13> edbian, how do i do this
<Brandano> that would be a release from November 2004?
<edbian> tbrew13: According to lspci radeon (the open source driver) is installed it just isn't being used.  If we remove fglrx (sudo apt-get purge fglrx) and reboot we should see the radeon is being used in sudo lspci -k
<billsmith> Am just curious if the same problems with SuSE are evident in Ubuntu.  From the comments scolling by, it may have to do with changes in the kernel.
<edbian> tbrew13: Make sense?
<usr13> MnCC: are you talking about Midnight Commander?
<meraqlix> do I need to format and re-install Ubuntu 11.04 after missing the GUI from the rescent 11.04 update?
<xro> Jordan_U, thanks for your time.... i hope ubuntu won't disappoint me in the future...
<l403> no
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: are you sure the device.map thing is a red herring? Should I not try to find and correct device.map?
<CQ> meraqlix: no. sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop could do it
<usr13> MnCC: mc - Midnight Commander - a file manager
<tbrew13> edbian, on it but can i just use the addtional drivers and uninstall it from there
<MnCC> usr13, no a good equivalent for the Windows version of Total Commander under nix
<guntbert> sary: are you behind a proxy?
<usr13> MnCC: Ok, sorry, I don't know about Total Commander.
<MnCC> usr13, thanks
<edbian> tbrew13: The additional driver thing is buggy in my opinion.  I think it will cause more problems then it will solve but you can if you want.  We should still confirm things using sudo lspci (or sudo lsmod is even better)
<tbrew13> edbian, do i have to reboot or will log out work
<Brandano> MnCC: runs on wine
<tbrew13> edbian, i removed it your way
<edbian> tbrew13: I suggest a reboot
<l403> MnCC, filezilla
<tbrew13> ok on it now
<zerosanity> ok.. my menu bars turned white and i can't get them back to the dark defaults.. how do i fix it?
<edbian> tbrew13: :)
<zul_> hi all
<AMAG> l403: Same situation after re-installing nvidia-current.  X works but "Additional Drivers" claims the nvidia driver isn't in use, and 3D acceleration is clearly not working because glxgears like doesn't even budge, the system is almost hung when running it, and it claims it is running at 17,000 frames/second, but obviously that's not true
<l403> lol
<sary> guntbert , No , not something am aware of. but i've start notcing this issue after i've re-subscribe to my (ISP). week ago.
<AMAG> well, I dunno, maybe it could be but the gears aren't moving and the system is useless :)
<zul_> who can tell me what's the path to copy  mysql-connector-java-5.1.10-bin.jar for a java web application running in tomcat6?
<l403> AMAG, I am trying to kill sound events in fluxbox unsuccessfully.. going for a smoke
<AMAG> l403: I'll probably still be here struggling with X when you come back :)
<newb2linux> Is anyone able to help me out removeing a ppa in terminal?
<velcroshooz> could someone tell me the best way to format an 'advanced format' (ie the larger sector) drive under linux?
<l403> sul_ find / "name.jar"
<zul_> #ubuntu-it
<edbian> newb2linux: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   comment out that PPA
<guntbert> sary: try it with a text based browser (like elinks)
<MnCC> Brandano, personally i dont trust wine with tc on ext4 .. you tried it ?
<zul_> the java application is in /var/lib/tomcat6/webapps l403
<zerosanity> ok i've got it looking like this http://bit.ly/iGN6vx but i want it to look like this http://bit.ly/ip2lSn again. help!
<yehudah_> how do you use a bluetooth device that has been rejected
<Brandano> AMAG: check the output from glxinfo and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for (EE) lines ( cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep \(EE\) )
<quix> Hello
<MnCC> l403, gonna try it
<Brandano> MnCC: nope. I have plenty of other stuff running with Wine on ext3 though
<quix> I've been using LibreOffice on Ubuntu 11.04 a lot these days and I've noticed a strange behavior
<newb2linux> its not a ppa I guess.. this is what I get when I try to update with apt-get
<newb2linux> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<newb2linux> how do I remove that?
<MnCC> Brandano, can you give me some examples ?
<tbrew13> edbian, ok now i need help how do i get xchat to put its icon on the top panel where the shutdown button is and how do i use compiz effects
<newb2linux> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<quix> when I drag content within LibreOffice (text, images, etc), Ubuntu"s dock locks up above all otehr windows, ifen if they are maximized
<quix> anzone else having this problem
<Brandano> MnCC: Steam, Myst Online... games mainly
<newb2linux> What is ppa.launchpad.net?
<celthunder>  /b 7
<edbian> tbrew13: So what driver is being used?  Is the choppiness problem gone?
<quix> even*
<AMAG> glxinfo says "server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation" and I have no (EE) lines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tbrew13> edbian, yes
<l403> AMAG, I can msg you my xorg.conf
<MnCC> Brandano, cool
<edbian> tbrew13: Are you using unity?
<gjeoffroy> exit
<tbrew13> edbian, yes
<edbian> tbrew13: ps -e | grep compiz
<edbian> tbrew13: What does that return?
<Brandano> MnCC: to be honest, Steam is installed on ext3, but the appdata folder is a symlink to a folder on an NTFS partition
<AMAG> l403: sure
<scottlad> hello
<Brandano> MnCC: that way I get to reuse the same space for Windows and Linux. I rarely run Windows, but some of the steam apps won't run on Linux
<newb2linux> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages when updating with apt-get in terminal how do I fix?
<tbrew13> edbian, im lost like can i put an panel on the botton like in classic ubuntu and how do i put icons on my desktop i cant drag them from the unity bar
<dfgas> updated to 11.04 and now my screen is all messed up. besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there any other settings i can delete?
<dfgas> so it will auto setup my screen again?
<tbrew13> edbian, result of that command 1525 ?        00:00:26 compiz
<dfgas> or any other way to fix it??
<MnCC> Brandano, i have that too .. but i ditched windows completely .. run some apps in virtualbox if i cant find a suitable replacement
<Brandano> AMAG: does  glxinfo say "direct rendering: on" somewhere?
<edbian> tbrew13: That command shows me that compiz is running.  In unity you cannot drag the buttons off the unity bar.  To add a new panel I think you right click an existing panel and select new panel.  Not sure if this is gone in unity as well.
<Brandano> MnCC: I doubt I have enough processor power for serious 3D graphics in a virtual PC
<Brandano> AMAG: sorry, I meant "Yes" instead of "on"
<MnCC> Brandano, well you can assign 3d memory from your graphics card in 4.0 .. but for gaming .. i dunno ..it might
<tbrew13> edbian, okay so how do i get xchat to beep or an icon on the top panel of unity so i know when you message me
<sary> guntbert will do.
<edbian> tbrew13: in xchat settings -> preferences -> alerts -> enable system tray icon.  Assuming you're not running gnome-xchat or what
<dp> is there a walkthrough on being able to sync music/videos/photos/etc to your iphone from natty?
<scottlad> Anyone need any hosting?
<AMAG> brando:Yes, it says "direct rendering: Yes"
<oCean> scottlad: no spamming please
<guntbert> scottlad: don't advertise
<Brandano> AMAG: then your drivers are installed fine
<newb2linux> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages when updating with apt-get in terminal how do I fix?
<Brandano> AMAG: the problem is somewhere else
<tbrew13> edbian, system try icon is checked nothing
<tbrew13> edbian, running regular version
<Brandano> AMAG: did you restart the desktop manager after installing them?
<botcity> !iphone | dp
<ubottu> dp: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<AMAG> Brandano: Yes.  I think it might be that "glx" is not loaded into X?
<edbian> tbrew13: Maybe it's a unity thing.  Can you right click on the top panel -> add to panel -> notification area
<pattysmatty> is dban good to use?
<AMAG> l403:My xorg.conf does not have this anywhere:   Load     "glx"
<dp> botcity: sadly, the ipod I have doesn't work with rockbox yet, and everything in the iPhone page (from a cursory glance) is based around the suggestion that you're jailbroken
<tbrew13> edbian, i cant right click on the top panel at all
<edbian> tbrew13: Then it's unity to blame
<TheRedOctober> Has anyone gotten dual monitors extended desktop working on xubuntu-desktop 11.04?
<edbian> tbrew13: Sounds to me like you're missing gnome2.  Why don't you use ubuntu classic at login?
<yehudah_> how do you use a bluetooth device that has been rejected
<sary> guntbert , you think it's a browser part issue. what's odd is that / i've tried to post-in to forums from a windows machine.
<MnCC> yehudah_, remove device try again
<tbrew13> edbian, i like unity just working with it ok i got it to show a notification at the top of the screen
<edbian> tbrew13: What did you do to get a notification area?
<guntbert> sary: and did it work?
<tbrew13> but how do i add icons to the desktop if i cant drag them
<edbian> tbrew13: I don't know.
<MnCC> yehudah_, i tried mine like 3 or 4 times before it accepted
<yehudah_> dont help
<tbrew13> check show bollons in prefrences
<Brandano> AMAG: neither does mine, doesn't seem to be a problem. In the "device" section what is the value of "Driver" ?
<sary> guntbert: it did work, Yes.
<W00tty> hi
<edbian> tbrew13: Preferences for xchat or perferences for unity?
 * sary testing in elinks + w3m.
<tbrew13> edbian, xchat
<edbian> tbrew13: mm.  Fixed?
<Master> hi guys
<edbian> tbrew13: Any more problems?
<W00tty> how can I change my console coloring with the command force-color in the config file ?
<tbrew13> yeah
<Master> what's up
<edbian> tbrew13: :D
<tbrew13> edbian, thank you so much okay what about desktop cube wobbly windows
<tbrew13> stuff like that
<AMAG> Brandano: Driver      nvidia
<guntbert> sary: I want to make sure if it might be a problem with gnome settings, a transparent proxy,....   - but I'm out for tonight  - Good luck :-)
<edbian> tbrew13: install compizconfig-settings-manager and tweak to your hearts content!
<Brandano> AMAG: that really ought to be enough
<tbrew13> tried it messed up ill try again
<edbian> tbrew13: What do you mean you messed up?
<l403> AMAG, success. I am done. I have no idea what I did. I just booted into gnome and then back to flux its the sounds are gone.
<__yhvh__> why is the emacs-snapshot package more out of date than the emacs package?
<yehudah_> MnCC: just tried 6/7 times. the device has been added to the reject list.
<Brandano> AMAG: anyway, messed up stuff in xorg.conf would show in the logs
<yehudah_> how do i remove it from the list
<AMAG> from looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log it seems like the nvidia driver is running, as is glx, but I can't understand why glxgears does not work and the "Additional Drivers" tools says it isn't being used.
<edbian> AMAG: Not sure about glxgears.  Additional Drivers is a bit buggy in my opinion.  Not surprised it's lying to you :P
<Brandano> Well, if you started the safe graphics mode it won't be used in your current session, but I guess that is not what you mean
<AMAG> Yeah, I rebooted since then, several times. :)
<Brandano> Do you have the Nvidia X Server Settings icon in System>Administration?
<tbrew13> edbian, i would make the top bar disappear i would log out the top bar would work again but wobbly windows was unchecked
<JWay> after upgrade to 11.04 google chrome opens a tab 500 ms slower than it used to, any suggestions?
<Brandano> Perhaps it is mapped to a different display
<AMAG> Yes, and it is able to detect the monitor and the graphics card.  I hit "save" and it modified Xorg.conf, but all it seems to have done is add descriptions.
<sary> guntbert you're so kind in assistance ;) .. i've noted the ' gnome transparent proxy ' ty and have a nice one/
<JWay> happens on both ubuntu classic and unity
<edbian> tbrew13: What is making the top bar disappear ?
<Master> ok
<edbian> tbrew13: If you check wobbly windows do they become... wobbly?
<Brandano> edbian: I bet for autohide
<tbrew13> edbian, whenever i disable snapping windows to enable wobbly windows
<tbrew13> be right back
<Master> guys i need help !
<Brandano> Ah, missing decorators in compiz
<Master> commeon
<Master> common
<edbian> tbrew13: ?  You can have snapping and wobbly at the same time.  What do you mean top bar?  The top unity bar or the title bar of the window?
<AMAG> I'm really confused as this all worked fine before I upgraded to 11.04, from 10.10.  I admit it's been quite a few years since I've had to fight with X to make things work. :)
<Master> what's the best linux ?????
<Brandano> Master: I can give you some generic solutions, or do you want a specific one?
<edbian> Brandano: You think the decorators for compiz are missing for tbrew ?
<Brandano> Master: why would you ask that in an ubuntu centric channel?
<Brandano> edbian: I had that problem in the past when fiddling with an early compiz and emerald
<Somelauw> Hi, how do I do: sudo cat 1 > proc/sys/sysrq ?
<Master> i don't know just asking to improve my knowledje about linux
<edbian> Brandano: Oh yeah?  Tell tbrew how to fix it! :D
<tbrew13> edbian, wobbly windows work but it made the top bar go missing i logged out and logged in and now wobbly windows does not work and is unchecked snapping windows is rechecked
<Somelauw> Can I do it without su?
<Brandano> edbian: but I don't remember how I got around fixing it. Ultimately I fixed everything by disabling Compiz
<edbian> tbrew13: see Brandano He has an idea
<edbian> Brandano: well crap
<Brandano> tbrew13: let me google a bit
<sary> Master , Linux is just the kernel / you meant whats the best GNU/Linux Distro. you have to find out yourself .. and there is no such thing as ' the best '.
<CQ> Master starting with ubuntu is not bad, easy to install, fairly stable, and you can always dig into the internals as much as you like
<phibxr> Master, of course, most people in here would respond 'ubuntu'. :)
<sary> I would go with CQ advice ;)
<edbian> tbrew13: I'm not sure.  Try messing with all the different settings in ccsm.  Like maybe gnome-support or some other generic settings.  The title bars are drawn by the 'decorator'  not sure if that's related
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: I have got my update-grub to work :D. I made a /boot/grub/device.map with "(vg1-ubuntu--root) /dev/vg1/ubuntu-root" as the only contents
<phibxr> Master, it's like joining #apple and asking what the best personal computer is. :P
<tbrew13> edbian, is there a way i can get in touch with you outside the channel you really helped me and i have to go so post it and ill look when i get back Brandano im sorry i have to go post like an email or something or at least tell me if you will get on again
<ale_> اغاني
<edbian> tbrew13: Just come back to the channel.  I'm here all the time.
<ale_> لخخلمث
<Master> thank you guys
<edbian> or not...
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: That is a *very* bad idea and will break grub-install (without warning).
<deokanon> hello, i have a simple question... did something change in the open source propiertary driver for graphic cards in 11.04? i can play games now like crazy
<ale_> google
<sary> ale_ الأغاني حرام.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: how so?
<Master> another question what's the good about the RED HAT
<Glycan> Hello.
<Glycan> How do I make it so that U boots before windows?
<Master> good
<syrinx_> !ot | Master
<ubottu> Master: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<botcity> Somelauw, what is that for ? it does not make sense
<sary> ale_: Could we assist you with something ?
<yehudah_> how do you use a bluetooth device that has been added to the reject list
<edgy> Hi, echo '1z' |grep --color '[A-Z]'
<edgy> 1z
<AMAG> l403:any other ideas?  My Xorg.conf file looks functionally identical to yours, except Load glx, but I added that to mine and it did not do anything (other than emit a message to Xorg.0.log about how it's both automatic and configured)
<edgy> why z is selected?
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: grub-install currently works perfectly well and i can't see myself changing the name of either the vg or the lv ever
<sary> Glycan: that whould be from grub setting , i can't recall it how though.
<CQ> AMAG: I had some other stuff installed (nvidia drivers iirc) that I had to uninstall to get the GL based stuff to work properly... maybe you have something installed you don't need and that's being used?
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: By putting a device in /boot/grub/device.map you are stating that said device is a plain device accessible at boot from the BIOS (i.e. not a higher level abstraction like LVM).
<Glycan> Please explain,
<Glycan> I deleted windows and now I can't boot.
<sary> Glycan: you might wana check grub config.files
<Glycan> (On that box)
<Glycan> Where?
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: grub-install will not give any error, but it will produce a core.img which cannot read LVM.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: the root filesystem should be irrelevant to grub since /boot is not in lvm
<Somelauw> botcity: I am trying to enable sysrq magic. I have trouble with the getting acces part.
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Ahh, indeed.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: /boot is a separate partition
<AMAG> CQ: I can't imagine what that would be.  My ubuntu 10 install was pretty vanilla; I didn't fool with it at all.
<yehudah_> edbian: how do you use a bluetooth device that has been added to the reject list
<sary> Glycan:from what OS box you're typing right now.
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: I forgot that you had a separate /boot.
<edbian> yehudah_: No clue.  Sorry!
<edbian> yehudah_: Never done that myself
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: ok, thanks for pointing out my potential mistake anyway
<yehudah_> edbian: thanks
<edbian> yehudah_: sorry!
<Glycan> I'm on a seperate windows box;
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: You're welcome.
<Glycan> What are you talking about?
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: well i guess it's still a mistake but it will have no consequences. it's more of a workaround
<Glycan> Also, where is the boot sequance stored?
<thevishy> while chosing partitions
<tase> when I go on google.com it's all in a wierd language, how do I fix it, firefox on ubuntu seems to be reporting my language as being CHR ?
<CQ> Amag no idea either, i went through the packages that were installed and renoved the xserver-* packages I didn't need and also the nvidia stuff since i have intel chipset
<thevishy> can I make sure windows partitions are untouched?
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: You may not get the full resolution purple menu at boot since fonts won't be able to be read from LVM, but other than that it should be fine.
<jamesstanley> that's no odds to me
<jamesstanley> i don't spend much time staring at the boot menu anyway
<thevishy> how is natty ? what is the review
<Glycan> Guys?
<thevishy> can I install ubuntu-desktop edition to my netbook
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Please do file a bug report about it (run "ubuntu-bug grub" *without* any device.map so to avoid confusion) though as it is a problem which should be fixed.
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Sorry, "ubuntu-bug grub-pc"
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: ok, will do
<sary> Glycan you have o exuse me , i know nothing about boot sequance in windows.
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Thanks.
<Glycan> This is a computer.
<Glycan> In general.
<Glycan> Not windows.
<Glycan> It had windows on it.
<guidewire_> has anyone installed the flash player 11 on ubuntu?
<Glycan> Now it doesn;t.
<FloodBot1> Glycan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<botcity> Somelauw, i think you what the  "echo"  command
 * Brandano goes to grab some food
<sary> Glycan: Try to describe your issue in details.
<botcity> !sysrq | Somelauw
<ubottu> Somelauw: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<corinth_> Hi all. Is there a command to basically purge my system of changes I've made since the fresh install...essentially setting it back to a vanilla state?
<Glycan> Let's see...
<Glycan> Well, at the very least
<guidewire_> anyone
<guidewire_> I'm trying to see if flash molehill
<Emylbus> all of my windows are messed up! they are caught in the corners of the screen and I can't move them out of the way to interact. Here is a picture of it happening with both my screenshot program and firefox (you will see i cant see the tabs bar nor anywhere to move the window. I can't even resize http://imgur.com/QeFHD  this problem remains even after restarting the computer. I'm using Unity 640-bit
<guidewire_> runs nicely in ubuntu
<Emylbus> 64-bit*
<syrinx_>  where you on the date of july 29, 2009?
<syrinx_> 16:55 < syrinx_> rabbitear: in space
<syrinx_> 16:55 < rabbitear> Srf?
<syrinx_> oops, sorry
<Somelauw> Hi, my computer just crashed.
<Emylbus> and by unity i mean 11.04 T_T
<Glycan> Before, Win would load, ask me what I wanted to do, I woul dtell him to load U, U would ask me if I wanted to run safe mode or what, I woul dask for U, and I would give it to me.
<Glycan> Then I killed Win, but it still points to win, and doesn't work.
<Somelauw> I was asking how to enable reisub? In ubuntu. I tried echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq.
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: submitted
<Somelauw> But it didn't work.
<corinth_> So is apt purge-ppa not a command...because it's not registering as one for me o_O
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Could you subscribe me, "jordanu" to the bug?
<Glycan> Also, the laptop this is happening on seems to turn of randomy, despite the fact that it's plugged in.
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Or just give me a link?
<LjL> Somelauw: thought it was enabled by default
<mstef> anyone notice how unity screws up when you 'X' an application that minimizes to the system tray when 'X'ed? is there a way to fix that so it keeps the icon? otherwise it keeps running int eh back and you can't get to it..
<jamesstanley> Jordan_U: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/777435
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 777435 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "update-grub failed after changing hard disk (using lvm for root but not for /boot)" [Undecided,New]
<Somelauw> Ljl, it isn't here. Using ubuntu 10.10.
<Jordan_U> jamesstanley: Thanks.
<jamesstanley> no problem
<LjL> Somelauw: i know i've used alt+sysrq+k (don't try this everyone unless you want to kill x), and it worked
<rikkimaru> what's the best way to remap fn + left to home?
<LjL> i tried it under 11.04 though
<Somelauw> LjL: $ cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Somelauw> 0
<juniorsa> Hi, I have an HP laptop AMD and since I installed 11.04 it seems to overheat and freeze, any suggestions? I don't even know how to find out what is making it freeze
<Somelauw> Ironically, my laptop just crashed.
<Somelauw> And I couldn't use it.
<sary> Glycan: so , what are you triyng to do exactly.
<Glycan> Run U.
<Somelauw> But this laptop + ubuntu never has been very stable.
<Somelauw> But anyway, I tried to enable it using sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq, but it says I don't have permission. I think that it is because of the ">" inside the command.
<sary> Glycan: grab an ubuntu Live-cd , burn it to a USB stick or CD-DVD-R.
<Glycan> Been there, done that.
<Glycan> Doesn't work.
<Glycan> Well, on a DVD
<trism> Somelauw: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq; and you're right, > is captured by the shell
<MnCC> id like to launch programs as root from context menu (like the runas in windows), does that exist ?
<Glycan> sudo
<Glycan> Special user-do
<MnCC> Glycan, from the context menu .. when i click on an icon ?
<rikkimaru> is there a built-in way to remap keyboard commands in ubuntu 11.04? I'd like fn+left to be home
<Glycan> Terminal.
<Glycan> Otherwise, no idea
<usr13> MnCC: sudo will do the job.
<sary> Glycan: have you checked the iso with ubuntu md5sum? also
<MnCC> Glycan, thats why i asked
<MnCC> usr13, not from the context menu unfortunately
<Glycan> Ahem, guys: "Can not mount /dev/loop/() (.cdrom/casper/filesystem.squshfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<Glycan> "
<usr13> MnCC: Is there a particular application your thinking of?
<MnCC> crapy unity, it hijacks my mod key
<MnCC> usr13, no .. i just need an extra menu option run as root . . its such a hassle to gksu/su/sudo everytime .. or create duplicate items
<Somelauw> Is there any reason sysrq magic is disabled by default by the way? Since why would you disable such a useful feature
<usr13> MnCC: Pretty much all the applications you have installed are going to have all the authority and permissions to do what ever it is they need to do.
<Emylbus> does anyone know of a way to move windows around by pressing a button? In previous versions of ubuntu I could hold down alt and then grab any window to move it. Now i can't and unity is bugging out for me not letting me access the top part of any window of any application i open. I'm using 11.04 64-bit if that helps. Here is a screenshot of my problem http://imgur.com/QeFHD note the screenshot program is cut in half and i can't see the tab bar in the firefo
<iceroot> Somelauw: its enabled
<Somelauw> thanks trismn. I think it worked. If it didn't work. I will probably notice when I reboot.
<MnCC> usr13, true: except for every filemanager
<Somelauw> iceroot: Here it was disabled. Also I updated from 10.4 to 10.10.
<usr13> MnCC: You will find that there are some fundamental differences between Linux and MS Windows.  I think this is one of them.
<Somelauw> But really, it was disabled hre by default.
<usr13> MnCC: What do you mean every filemanager?
<usr13> MnCC: What is it that you are unable to do with the filemanager?
<iceroot> Somelauw: the keycombo for restarting is working fine on 10.10 and 11.04
<iceroot> Somelauw: others are not testet
<muneeb> hi, i'm not getting overlay scrollbars? How do I enable it?
<MnCC> usr13, i can do everything with it .. its just such a hassle  .. you want to copy something outside your home folder .. have to gksu/sudo/su ..start app again.. go to directory .. then repeat the action
<majewski> ciao
<iceroot> Somelauw: go to tty1 and press alt + print + m  and it will show you the memory dump
<iceroot> Somelauw: testet on 11.04
<sary> Glycan have you tried changing your boot order to boot from CD-ROM first.
<guidewire_> so.... adding the beta flash player into firefox
<guidewire_> any ideas
<guidewire_> ?
<LjL> MnCC: if you need to copy stuff outside of your home folder that often, you're Doing It Wrong©
<|Seth|> I got nothin'
<cellardoor> Help :)wraund@morpheus:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cellardoor> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<cellardoor> wraund@morpheus:~$ htop
<Somelauw> iceroot: what is the memory dump. Does it work in gnome-terminal?
<chaospsyX> can someone help me on how to use 'KLibido'
<MnCC> LjL, not really ..you keep al your music and videos in your homefolder ?
<iceroot> Somelauw: if i am correct its only working on tty and not gnome-terminal
<LjL> MnCC: yes? but even if i didn't, i'd keep them somewhere i have permissions to, obviously
<iceroot> Somelauw: the memory dump is showing you what is going on on your memory
<sary> Glycan: do you get this ' BusyBox vX.XX.X(Ubuntu X:X.X.X-XXXXXX) built-in shell (ash)
<sary> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<gridbag> my box has been very busy lately.
<usr13> MnCC: I think you may have a misconception or two about how to do things in the Linux environment.  It's not hard but there are some things that require admin priviledges and there is good reason for it.  The cases where you copy something to a directory that you as a user don't have permission to write to are very rare.
<iceroot> Somelauw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/315503  maybe have a look here?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315503 in linux (Ubuntu) ""Magic SysRq keys" don't work on laptop (Dell XPS M1210)" [Undecided,Expired]
<chaospsyX> can someone help me on how to use 'KLibido'
<usr13> MnCC: Everything you need, want, use  etc.  are going to be found in your /home/ directory.
<Somelauw> It says loglevel set to 0???
<NO92> hey guys , when i boot my laptop this message appear >> BusyBox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-8ubuntu1)
<NO92> Built-in shell (ash)
<NO92> Enter help for a list of built-in commands
<NO92> (initramfs)
<NO92> any one know how can i solve it , i can't open my ubuntu NOW ><
<FloodBot1> NO92: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MnCC> usr13, look i dont want to dump everything there ..especially after my upgrade to 11.04 .. it wasnt pretty
<Somelauw> iceroot: It says loglevel set to 0?
<iceroot> Somelauw: who said that?
<ablaze> can someone tell me how to use wifi internet while using recovery mode console? plz
<usr13> MnCC: You don't dump everyting in one single directory, you orginize our files into directories that make sense to you as a user.
<Chaorain> I'm trying to make a perssistant Live USB, I want the usb partition to not be visible to Windows, can someone recomend a program? This seems out of date http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<JohnFlux> ablaze: not so easy :-/
<iceroot> Chaorain: maybe encrypt the partition?
<JWay> install of 11.04,  google chrome opens a tab 500 ms slower than it used to in 10.10, any suggestions why?
<Somelauw> iceroot: tty said that. I did alt + fn + prtscr + m.
<LjL> MnCC: and if you're worried about upgrades (or for that matter, if you aren't), you use a separate partition for /home
<iceroot> Somelauw: hm strange
<MnCC> LjL, now were talking
<ablaze> JohnFlux: :( ::: i would really love to do so ::: any help is appreciated
<MnCC> LjL, how ?
<ubuntu-usr> join #compiz
<baggar11> anyone using eyefinity in here? how well does it work?
<Somelauw> Changing loglevel. Log level changed to 0.
<tessarakt> Hi!
<LjL> MnCC: well it's easier to do it during install than after, to be honest. you need gparted and a bit of console tinkering. shrink your / partition, make space for a /home partition, format it, copy everything from your old /home there, add the new /home to fstab, reboot, see if it works, if it works reboot into single user mode, delete stuff from old /home, done
<usr13> MnCC: You need to experience a lession in file-management.  Linux is very well organized, (when compared to the way file management is handled in a MS Windows invironment).  Once you get the hang of the Linux way of file-management, you'll love it.
<LjL> MnCC: i know unfortunately it's a bit involved if you do it after installing.
<tessarakt> hey
<tessarakt> when running update-grub, I get:
<Chaorain> iceroot: I don't want it encrypted, just maybee ext4
<tessarakt> "  Parse error at byte 54 (line 3): unexpected token"
<iceroot> Chaorain: still can be seen from windows if ext4 drivers are installed
<tessarakt> umm, but which file?
<MnCC> LjL, i have been trough bigger fires =)
<lee> is there any quick and dirty way of speeding up writes to compactflash media (that is, when the OS is installed to such)?
<Chrispy> Anyone here know much about Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Chaorain> iceroot: they won't be
<iceroot> tessarakt: /etc/default/grub  i guess
<Jasonn> How do I change the apache port?
<misreckoning> hey guys, I'm installing Ubuntu on Mac Book Pro, for the first time ever, so, what do you recommend, 64bit or 32bit version? If I was installing on a PC laptop, I'd definitely choose 32bit, but I'm not sure what's the situation on MacBooks... tips? :)
<iceroot> !anyone | Chrispy
<ubottu> Chrispy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MrKeuner> hello, natty here... in synaptic, items in residual config section cannot be purged... Any idea what may be wrong?
<tessarakt> iceroot, thx, will take a look
<iceroot> Jasonn: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<ablaze> nobody knows, how to connect to interent in recovery mode console???
<iceroot> ablaze: iwconfig
<MnCC> LjL, create 2nd uer .. modify fstab .. mount under /home ?
<MnCC> uer=user
<JohnFlux> ablaze: if you do "iwconfig", do you see your device?
<tessarakt> hmm
<tessarakt> line 3 of that file is a comment
<ablaze> JohnFlux: yes
<Chaorain> iceroot: any clue if I can get this to work on 11.04? http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<Chrispy> I am currently having problems with SLOW AS HELL Ati Drivers, Both Opensource, AND Ati Drivers, on Ubuntu 11.04 Natty. Has anyone else had this problem ?
<ablaze> it's wlan0
<LjL> MnCC: uhm, usually it's the whole /home that's put on a separate partition, not just a single user's directory inside /home.
<tessarakt> iceroot, how do you guess that?
<usr13> MnCC: LjL is correct.  I very much like having a separate /home/ partition because I have the option to do a fresh install anytime I want and leave all my files right were they are, undisturbed.
<ubuntu-usr> i can not resize windows! moreover i haven't any plugin in ccsm to fix that! it seems it should be under uncategorized item but it's does not exists. what now i should do?
<LjL> MnCC: so you might as well keep the one user you have now, you just need to know how to deal with single user mode in case things go wrong
<iceroot> Chaorain: why not using the usb-creator from ubuntu?
<iceroot> tessarakt: normally its the only file a person would change
<MnCC> LjL, basicly boot into live and take it from there
<LjL> MnCC: that's another option
<Chrispy> Ubuntu 11.04 Slow Graphics Performance PRoblems. Anyone had same issue ??
<Chaorain> iceroot: doesn't that place it on a FAT partition?
<Chrispy> Namely with ATI Drivers
<LjL> MnCC: well, the only option if you need to resize the root partition to make space, really
<ablaze> JohnFlux: it says "wlan0    IEEE 802.11bg   ESSID:off/any      Mode: Managed       Access Point: Not-Associated      Tx-Power=20 dBm    Retr long limit:7   RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off      Power Management:off
<Somelauw> iceroot: But why do I need to check memdump anyway?
<iceroot> Chaorain: you cant install linux on fat
<iceroot> Somelauw: its just an example for magic sysreq
<iceroot> Somelauw: i dont want to test the reboot or kill command
<MnCC> LjL, thanks man .. back in a jiffy .. i hope ... =P
<tessarakt> iceroot, aha
<Somelauw> iceroot: but is uses printscreen instead of sysrq.
<Chaorain> iceroot: I meant Fat32, I've done it before.
<Somelauw> ?
<tessarakt> why doesn't it just output sensible error messages?
<tessarakt> you know, I am trying to repair my boot config
<iceroot> Somelauw: its the same key
<Somelauw> Are you sure? My keyboard has 2 keys for them.
<tessarakt> "change" is relative
<tessarakt> the file might just be broken
<NO92> any help please ?!
<usr13> NO92: What is your problem?
<ablaze> JohnFlux: it is wlan0
<NO92> when i boot my laptop this message appear
<NO92> BusyBox v1.17.1 (ubuntu 1:1.17.1-8ubuntu1)
<NO92> Built-in shell (ash)
<Glycan> Ditto me, I think.
<NO92> Enter help for a list of built-in commands
<NO92> (initramfs)
<NO92> and i can't open my ubuntu till now ?
<usr13> ablaze: are you using network-manager?
<usr13> ablaze: Or console mode only?
<ablaze> usr13: I don't know how to use this ::: can u explain how to use this plz?
<Glycan> Where is the bloody boot sequance stored?
<ablaze> usr13 it's console mode only ::: according to my understanding
<ablaze> usr13: ther is nothing graphical
<usr13> ablaze: iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<usr13> ablaze: sudo iwconfig wlan0 scanning
<NO92> ??
<nicboul> Hello, How can I list default search path /lib/ld-linux.so is using to link shared library
<arand> NO92: normally means the root filesystem failed to mount, what kind if you filesystem, have you edited fstab lately, and can you access it via a liveCD?
<ablaze> usr13: unkown command "scanning"
<NO92> so , how can i do that , i'm totally new to ubuntu  , can u tell me please ?!
<dd214_> Let's talk Ubuntu vulnerability.. does anyone have the same problem if idle, the screen goes black, but when the mouse or keyboard are moved you have access to the desktop for 10-20 seconds, then out of no where the Login Prompt appears?
<usr13> ablaze: what is the essid of your  wireless router?
<LjL> dd214_: yes. X is horrible.
<Glycan> What is HDD?
<ablaze> usr13: the essid i know or essid ubuntu is showing?
<NO92> ?
<usr13> ablaze: sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap any
<maxdmytrenko> receive this error during boot: "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<reis> alq no canal entende de hardware?
<maxdmytrenko> any advice?
<dd214_> LjL that would be a security no-go for some of the environments I would like to use Ubuntu @ work/
<ablaze> usr13: done
<usr13> ablaze: host av.com
<ablaze> usr13: what next plz?
<LjL> dd214_: well i don't know, i admit that even though it irks me, i have no particular necessity for secure locking. but, have you seen whether it also happens if you lock the computer manually before leaving it?
<dd214_> LjL, at least it's not just me.. thanks for confirming the err.
<usr13> ablaze: what is the output?  (Did it resolv av.com for you?)
<arand> NO92: Those were qusetions, do you use a plain default ubuntu install? Have you edited fstab lately? When you get stuck in initramfs, what kind of error messages do you see?
<ablaze> usr13: waiting
<ablaze> usr13: connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ablaze> usr13: it's not "scan" instead of "scanning"
<ablaze> usr13: ???
<usr13> ablaze: iwconfig wlan0 scan
<ablaze> usr13: unknown command "scan"
<eiriksvin> hello, im trying to use Remote Desktop Veiwer, how do i set up my desktop to be veiwed by me from another computer?
<usr13> ablaze: Do you know the essid of your wireless router?
<ablaze> usr13: yes
<usr13> ablaze: What is it?
<ablaze> usr13: one minute plz
<MrKeuner> hello, natty here... in synaptic, items in residual config section cannot be purged... Any idea what may be wrong?
<jimmybrite> Hi, i'm upgrading 10.10 (clean install+10.10 updates) to 11.04, I've tried before but grub2 seemed to have messed up my mbr, I dual-boot with windows 7, and never had any grub issues with previous ubuntu versions, so in the upgrade for grub-pc, should I keep the old grub (which has failed in previous install) or install the package maintainer's version, which has also failed previously.
<ablaze> usr13: SFR_DA9
<MrKeuner> is it me o everyone?
<usr13> ablaze: iwconfig wlan0 essid SFR_DA9
<usr13> ablaze: dhclient wlan0
<MoleMan> anyone know of any P2P torrent agents that I can run from command-line?
<LjL> MoleMan: rtorrent
<usr13> ablaze: host av.com  #Let us know if it is resolving.
<st2011> how do i register?
<MoleMan> @LjL: is it in the standard repositories? I'm using server 10.10...
<LjL> !info rtorrent maverick | MoleMan
<ubottu> MoleMan: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent from rakshasa. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-1 (maverick), package size 397 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<ablaze> usr13: not permitted ::: then i used same command with sudo and it worked ::: but with command "host av.com", it gave same result "connection timed out"
<ablaze> usr13: it will need key also ::: no???
<MrKeuner> MoleMan, try transmission-cli
<usr13> ablaze: I remember now.  It's iwlist:   sudo iwlist scanning
<usr13> ablaze: You have encryption on the router?
<MrKeuner> MoleMan, chances are you already have transmission anyways
<NO92> arand : no , i didn't , and actually i don't where's the problem
<st2011> what is the unofficial ubuntu channel?
<LjL> st2011: this one
<st2011> ok, can someone help me install a program please...
<ablaze> usr13: after giving this command, there is a large file just passing before my eyes ::: and it's only the last page in front of me ::: and yes i have encrypted router ::
<LjL> st2011: what program?
<someguy> hi guys , girls
<usr13> ablaze: I'm sorry, I've got to go now.  But if you'll turn off the encryption on the router it will be easy.  Just do: iwlist wlan0 scanning ; dhclient wlan0  #That should do it.
<jimmybrite> in the upgrade for grub-pc, should I install the package maintainer's version (all signs point to yes)
<st2011> let me pastebin the link
<someguy> i got a problem with phpmyadmin , using fcgid as parser , any smart one's out there :-)
<st2011> its for android programming
<ablaze> usr13: thanx anyway :::
<st2011> http://pastebin.com/VGupZ3qn
<LjL> st2011: that's like the most gratuitous use of the pastebin ever...
<ablaze> is there someoone else who knows how to use internet in recovery console mode ???
<st2011> :) lol
<LjL> st2011: ok so what's the problem installing the Android SDK?
<st2011> LjL, well i downloaded it but i dont know how to install it....
<LjL> st2011: to my knowledge, you only need to extract it somewhere. "tar xf filename.tar.gz" in a terminal will do it.
<Glycan> Okay, good.
<Glycan> I've got console-style acces instead of Ubuntu from a live cd.
<Glycan> But at least that's soemthing.
<st2011> idk ill get back to this later, i need to step out
<st2011> ty!
<Glycan> How do I get stuff working now?
<NO92> ?
<Glycan> Where are the instructions on what to do on startup?
<engammalsko> Why do I just have an orange dot as background process icon?
<engammalsko> VLC and Skype are just dots.
<desg_xd> going to study for exams cya /amsg
<Sophiie> any itilatian speakers here?
<engammalsko> But under icons are working, like pidgin and KTorrent.
 * wli is having little/no trouble with a 64-bit kernel on 32-bit userspace, for whom it may concern.
<engammalsko> I use Gnome theme on Ubuntu 11.04
<Glycan> You people?
<Glycan> Where are the boot commands?
<engammalsko> Can anyone help me?
<Glycan> Guys?
<Glycan> This is a toshiba laptop
<dd214_> engammalsko did you upgrade 11.04 or clean install?
<engammalsko> dd214: Upgrade.
<Glycan> How do I make startup point to U and not Win?
<engammalsko> dd24_: *
<Sophiie> any italtian speakers / readers here?
<LjL> !it | Sophiie
<ubottu> Sophiie: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Glycan> Note: The only proper thing I can get to is "PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility", and a crapish text console of ubuntu from a live cd from which I can't find the other paritiions.
<Glycan> Can anyone killaly help me?
<Glycan> !
<Glycan> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Glycan> Huh.
<studentz> Hi there.  It is possible to hide the top panel in Unity
<engammalsko> dd214_: I upgraded, can you help me?
<AgresiV> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<engammalsko> studentz: I think you just can right click on it and delete it.
<shaym> hi, can anybody help with NFS mount issue?
<Sophiie> ubottu - thanks, if you see a user by majewski tell him to go there as he is new to IRC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<engammalsko> No help?
<engammalsko> I have more problems.
<dd214_> engammalsko, unfortunately not.  I had alot of problem after upgrading,  so I backed-up and did a clean install of 11.04, all my problems went away in about an hour.   but.. that's probably what you didn't want to hear.
<engammalsko> Okay, thanks.
<Glycan> Guys!!
<Glycan> Please!
<engammalsko> I didn't know if you where busy or ignored me, thanks anyway!
<Omega> what?
<Glycan> Note: The only proper thing I can get to is "PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility", and a crapish text console of ubuntu from a live cd from which I can't find the other paritiions.
<Glycan> Er.
<studentz> engamalsko Hi. Nothing Happen with the right click, but I do not want to delete it just hide it. In the same way I can Hide the Launcher
<Glycan> I had dual boot, then I half-killed Windows, and now nothing works.
<Omega> Glycan: what is the problem?
<AgresiV> I instaled 11.04 and after 16 hours went for the 10.10 :) easier to learn
<Omega> what did you do?
<Glycan> Becouse startup script points to Win, and Win points wherever you tell him to point to.
<dd214_> Glycan, send your traffic
<engammalsko> studentz: Ok, then I have no idea. Just used Unity for 30 min and have only used Ubuntu in 3 months X)
<Glycan> ???
<engammalsko> see you guys, bye.
<nicboul> my alt-tab is slow as hell
<Glycan> Explain!!!
<shaym> hi, can anybody help with NFS mount issue?
<dd214_> engammalsko, let us know how the clean install works
<nicboul> my ctrl+alt+(right or left) is slow as hell also
<regeya> hey, I've used Ubuntu for several years, and I used Unity for about 30 minutes ;-)
<nicboul> since im in 11.04
<studentz> engamalsko thanks  and enjoy Unity
<AgresiV> my piece of ... you know...PC doesn`t support unity interface :((
<studentz> AgresiV did you try Unity 2D?
<lastoflast> need help in me menu
<AgresiV> nope.. I reinstaled 10.10 xubuntu
<Omega> !dualboot | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<studentz> AgresiV I had 2001 laptop and it works ;)
<AgresiV> after hours of googling seems everyone pointed to xubuntu ..
<AgresiV> after all... I need speed
<lastoflast> need help in me menu
<AgresiV> I was thinking to upgrade...think it`s a good ideea ?
<Omega> AgresiV: backup and fresh install
<studentz> AgresiV: you mean to buy another box?
<lastoflast> need help in me menu
<AgresiV> no :d I ment to go for the 11.04 again
<AgresiV> I`m a litle noobish so I thought 10.10 is more stable and easier to learn the basiscs
<thingfish> I didn't think I'd like Unity, but I do.  I really do.  The more you use it, the more it makes sense.
<MarcoPau> hi, I have an old installation of vmware on my machine and I would like to purge it. the thing is that dpkg -l | grep vmware won't give any result. what am I supposed to do?
<lastoflast> need help in me menu
<VCoolio> AgresiV: there was a 4.8 release for xfce which is the desktop environment in xubuntu; it's certainly not in 10.10, maybe 11.04, if it is, upgrade is worth it
<nodus> MarcoPau, you probably didnt install vmware via a deb
<studentz> AgresiV look at this link http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<MarcoPau> nodus: I guess, but it's been ages and I can't remember. do I better ask the vmware guys?
<Axlin> yeah, xubuntu 11.04 ships with xfce 4.8
<AgresiV> studentz, interesting ...then shall I upgrade from 10.10 or fresh ?
<eldar> hi! I've just updated to Natty, but hit a nasty bug with wifi connection being extremly slow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/721449
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 721449 in linux (Ubuntu) "slow wifi (atheros driver issue)" [Medium,Triaged]
<eldar> is there any workaround for this bug?
<Glycan> Can someone helpme?
<Shaeykh> !ask | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<studentz> AgresiV  good question, I do not have the right answer. But i use the ppa and I had a little problem with the xorg.conf file, which I solved.
<Glycan> Okay...
<lastoflast> need help in me menu
<federica> ciao
<AgresiV> well when I initially instaled 11.04 I had a problem to..  xorg.conf file was missing and my graphics drivers was messed up
<lastoflast> seriousy
<lastoflast> cmon for the last half hour and no help
<federica> wow
<federica> international chat?
<VCoolio> lastoflast: "need help in me menu" isn't much to debug
<VCoolio> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<studentz> AgresiV Did you fix it?
<lastoflast> what should i write
<AgresiV> studentz, I will try to upgrade from 10.10... I`ll let you guys know how it went
<AgresiV> if not....back to the draqing board
<codex84> is it important to have firwall,and antivirus
<AgresiV> drawing*
<Somelauw> dont do it you will get unity
<codex84> on ubuntu?
<studentz> AgresiV Please first make a copy of your xorg.conf file and keep it
<VCoolio> codex84: only if you're worried to pass on viruses in mail attachments
<Glycan> I/my friend had Windows vista on a toshiba laptop. The screen broke, I took it from him, hooked it up to another screen, put U on it (11.04), the computer was very cluttered so I only put the gb partition, then when space became very tight I tryed cleaning the windows, deleted windows (didn't get my space back- How do you change partition borders?), then a while later when I rebooted, it tryed
<Glycan> to poitn to windows (normally boot points to windows, and windows asks you what you want, and you go to ubuntu from there.), but most of windows wosn't there, so I can't get to U. A live CD I made only shows test console, and doesn't even let past the cd, I think. "BusyBox v1.17.1, build in shell (ash). How do I get to U?
<lastoflast> vcoolio-what should i write
<studentz> AgresiV I mean the one that is working in xubuntu
<Glycan> E.g. hwo do I make toshiba poitn directly to U.
<VCoolio> lastoflast: more details on your problem: what do you want to achieve, what's the problem, is there error output, what did you try to solve
<Glycan> (Also how to resize partitions, but that's another story)
<bU1137Pr00f> Does anyone know of a good VPN service that I can use on Ubuntu?
<Glycan> Argh.
<macs> i keep getting this error when trying to start mysql http://pastebin.com/bqBQNctf can someone help me please
<Glycan> Can someone help _me_?  I've been waiting for about an hour.
<AgresiV> studentz, in the 11.04 could fix squat... to much info to digest.. so I went for the 10.10.. It doesn`t work as it should work but at least a have opengl
<Glycan> Argh!
<AgresiV> studentz, shouldn`t xorg.conf be located in /etc/X11
<AgresiV> ?
<studentz> AgresiV that  is good enough. Yep
<AgresiV> well
<Glycan> Have you all muted me or something?
<studentz>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AgresiV> I can`t find it....
<lastoflast> vcoolio-i solved it own my own,still thanks
<lastoflast> though i have another question
<bU1137Pr00f> I need a good VPN for Ubuntu. Anyone know of any?
<Vitux> does anyone have experience with jackd?
<raido> Glycan: Sounds like you removed the boot bartition/boot loader. Unless you have some significant investment in that install, and since you dont want Windows anyway, just start ovar. Reinstall Ubuntu and manage the partitions on the fresh install process.
<cellardoor> Which is the ubuntu dev channel? #ubuntu-dev is relatively deserted
<AgresiV> studentz, take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/603479/
<Vitux> I installed guitarix/jackd the other day.. and ever since then I've got a weird echo on my sound
<Vitux> nothing I do seems to remove it
<Glycan> No, I have important _files_ on the windows partition, and soem good stuff on the old ubuntu one, to.
<Vitux> I've checked the forums
<studentz> AgresiV try in a terminal   sudo   find  /  -type f  xorg.conf
<Glycan> Er.
<Glycan> Barition? Boot loader?
<Vitux> heck I even uninstalled guitarix and jackd and makes no difference
<lastoflast> i need help in  finding good music player having playlist pane editor,not playlist queue
<Vitux> rhythmbox? :P
<Glycan> ls
<Vitux> lastoflast, whats wrong with rhythmbox/banshee?
<eekTheCat> studentz, there isn't much reason for an xorg.conf on most modern systems
<eekTheCat> studentz, I don't have one
<lastoflast> vitux-brother they have playlist queue,i hate it. i need playlist pane editor just like in winamp,wmp,mediamonkey
<AgresiV> find: ‘Xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<Vitux> ic
<MoleMan> attempting to install transmission-daemon to use web interface, anybody know where the files are so I can add my IP to the whitelist?
<Vitux> there's always xmms :\ sadly it's deprecated..
<Vitux> dead
<Vitux> which is too bad cause I always loved xmms
<studentz> eekTheCat  May be you are right, but we are talking about a specific old hardware, like my laptop from 2001
<Cube``> i want to automate a python job, but when i use cron to run it from some directory, the filenames in the script don't work anymore, like when i have "f = open('asd.log')" it doesnt open it in the script directory, but tries to open it in the cron directory, where it obviously does not exist. how can i execute a script with a custom working directory?
<lastoflast> vitux- i have tried that,gmusic,exaile
<lastoflast> and others
<Vitux> hmm
<phed> exaile?
<Vitux> in that case I don't fully understand your issue
<Glycan> Good grief
<VCoolio> MoleMan: localhost:9091/transmission/web or try dpkg -L transmission-daemon; maybe /usr/share/transmission/web
<AgresiV> studentz, find: ‘Xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<Vitux> I have no idea what playlist pane editor would mean then..
<eekTheCat> AgresiV, the command would be find / -name xorg.conf
<Vitux> can you be any more descriptive?
<Cube``> how can i execute a script with a manual workdir?
<studentz> AgresiV  Are you in Xubuntu?
<AgresiV> do`h... thx
<daveone_> does anyone know the next alternative to kdenlive? I am having a few issues under natty :(
<AgresiV> yep
<eekTheCat> lastoflast, i don't know what you mean either. just throwing Amarok out there as another possiblity
<MnCC> LjL, thanks a million =)
<LjL> MnCC: did it? :)
<MnCC> yup
<Vitux> eekTheCat, glad to know I'm not the only lost one :)
<AgresiV> studentz, /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<MnCC> LjL, had some problems with gparted .. but im ok now =)
<illio> I'm looking at this bug report at the moment.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/542943 .. They're claiming the fix has been released in the given versions they write in there.. but how do I get those versions, because the official packages have earlier versions?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 542943 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc assert failure: vlc: encoder/encoder.c:2481: x264_encoder_frame_end: Assertion `pic_out->i_pts >= pic_out->i_dts' failed." [Medium,Fix released]
<lastoflast> vitux-i have large music collections around 50k,so managing requires good music organizers.i like rhythmbox but it has playlist queue(i cant play one song again). you might say that you have browser,but suppose i need two different artists.i would not create playlist for that
<Vitux> hmm
<Vitux> well you could do as I do.. throw everything in the library and make different playlists
<Vitux> I can play any one song I want at a time
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vitux> I don't much use the playlists... I mostly just use the library
<lastoflast> vitux-not in playlist quue
<fizyplankton> any one know how to connect to wifi network "foo" with network key "bar" via cli?
<studentz> AgresiV  I think you can try it. The driver is usually mesa.
<phed> sudi
<phed> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid bar
<fizyplankton> thx
<Vitux> lastoflast, it may be that my music collection isn't as vast as yours.. but I don't seem to be following you I think...
<zubin71> hi. Im on a 64 bit machine right now and id like to compile my c program in a 32 bit mode. how can i do that
<AgresiV> studentz, well...here goes nothing... see ya in 11.04 :))
<Vitux> lastoflast, terribly sorry I couldn't be of any help
<zubin71> Thanks in advance.
<lastoflast> vitux-no issue. have a good day(i am in india)
<studentz> AgresiV Good luck. I'll be out for a while :)
<phed> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key bar
<Vitux> Canadian here :)
<MrKeuner> hello, natty here... in synaptic, items in residual config section cannot be purged... Any idea what may be wrong? is it me or everyone?
<AgresiV> studentz, thanks a lot for the help... beats googling anytime :))
<beanstalk> I just updated my netbook to 11.04 but now I'm dropped automatically in the command line without going to the graphical login screen. How do I fix this?
<zubin71> aah the -m32 argument
 * zubin71 is used to using the -arch from osx
<lastoflast> anyone uses songbird??need help
<anygivenname> anyone can help with Asterisk ?
<phed> beanstalk type startx
<beanstalk> phed: "fatal server error: no screens found"
<phed> x is broken by the sounds of it
<Limada> hello everybody, hope somebody can help. I need to copy my web folder into var/www so I can launch in in firefox, how can I do it? thanks in advance.
<beanstalk> phed: how should I fix it?
<coz_> Limada,   several ways,, in terminal      sudo nautilus,, then you can just drag and into that directory  or paste it there
<phed> mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.broken
<phed> reboot and test
<coz_> Limada,  the other way is to   sudo mov name/of/webfolder  /var/www
<jimmybrite> I upgraded 10.10 to 11.04, I dual boot, and now I can't boot into ANY os at all, long story short, grub2 messed up my mbr something fierce, can anyone direct me the right way, i'm geting nowhere with the grub2 ubuntu documentation
<phed> or try to autogen a new xorg.conf file
<coz_> Limada,  sorry that is  sudo mv  not mov
<Limada> coz_, thanks, I need to be root, ohhh....ok. I'll try that, thanks for your kindness.
<coz_> Limada,  no problem
<coz_> Limada,  yeah its easy when you do      sudo nautilus... but just as easy with the sudo mv  stuff as well
<jimmybrite> I'm also getting error : nosuch device, no such disk, need to load kernel first
<kim0> Hi, anyone running natty on macbookpro7.1 ? I'm not getting wifi
<dibs> I am having a lot of window based redraw issues, is there anyone how can help at all?
<makaveli0129> ok i have windows 7 installed in a virtualbox ubuntu as the host OS and i can't see any of my other partitions in virtualbox anyone know how to do this?
<dfgas> updated to 11.04 and now my screen is all messed up. besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there any other settings i can delete?
<dfgas> so it will auto setup my screen again?
<dfgas> or any other way to fix it??
<camille> #questioncopyright
<raido> It seems so oxymoronic that the Ubuntu policy in IRC it to not support the use of the root account because of the preceived increase in suppord demand but then a huge amount of time and effort is spent on having to support dual booting/resizing partitions and shared partitions between Win/Linux. Having to support dial booting in IRC far surpasses support demand than would peoples use/misuse of the root account and at lease using the root account is related o
<Limada> coz_ it worked, I did moved the folder there but firefox is now asking me what it should do with the file =/
<Glass_Arm> wut
<coz_> Limada,  ok at this point..you will have to ask someone else.. my feet are a bit wobbly with networking issues of any kind
<Limada> coz_ lol, ok. THanks anyway ;)
<beanstalk> phed: I'm trying your first suggestion
<dibs> Are you guys getting graphical issue in Natty?
<beanstalk> phed: the first one works, I think :)
<coz_> dibs,  can you be a bit more specific?  is this nvidia?
<Kron> dibs: I'm running Natty on a laptop with an NVIDIA card and a desktop with an ATI card. No problems on either.
<dibs> coz_: ati, compiz, unity, when typing in a window nothing shows till I resize the window then it's fine for a while.
<coz_> dibs,  ah someone had this issue the other day,, I dont recall the solution,, gah
<dibs> Anyone else have this issue? ati, compiz, unity, when typing in a window nothing shows till I resize the window then it's fine for a while.
<Belial`> i did an upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and unity worked fine. i just did a clean install of 11.04 and now it's telling me i can't run unity on my system and it defaults to classic.
<dibs> coz_: yeah it's not too bad but enough to bring me here
<bU1137Pr00f> Okay, VPNs for Linux. Anyone know of a good service to use?
<coz_> dibs,  yeah not doubt,, trying to see if I remember the solution,, but no luck  so far,, so in the meantime ,, someone else can take this if they remember
<phed> cool beanstalk gl
<dibs> coz_: so you think they resolved it?
<dibs> I hear there are new ati drivers so I might try those?
<coz_> dibs,  I am vaguely remember that it was solved for that one person,, i dont think I was the one who solved it  however
<Kron> Belial`: Sounds like it's not recognizing your video card. You try installing restricted drivers maybe?
<Belial`> Kron, i have an optimus laptop (intel switchable to nvidia) but that doesn't work.
<Belial`> it always uses the intel chip which worked fine when i used unity after upgrading from 10.10
<makaveli0129> i have windows 7 installed in a virtualbox ubuntu as the host OS and i can't see any of my other partitions in virtualbox anyone know how to do this?
<Belial`> for some reason the clean install doesn't run it.
<jimmybrite> I upgraded 10.10 to 11.04, I dual boot, and now I can't boot into ANY os at all, long story short, grub2 messed up my mbr something fierce, can anyone direct me the right way, i'm geting nowhere with the grub2 ubuntu documentation, should I just reinstall grub2?
<coz_> dibs,   I do recall asking to also join #radeon channel
<dibs> coz_: thanks bro, will do!
<coz_> dibs,  he may have gotten it solved there :)
<Kron> Belial`: You might not be the only one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/770685
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 770685 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "there is no optimus support in linux" [Undecided,New]
<litropy_> Hi, peeps. For some reason Bluetooth won't turn on. The menu applet says it's on but when I go into the Bluetooth prefPane I see a but button that says "Turn Bluetooth on." I click that, and the button greys ... and nothing happens.
<litropy_> s/but button/button
<Belial`> Kron, yeah, i've read on all that. it's just weird that if i install 10.10 first and then do an upgrade to 11.04, unity works.
<Kron> litropy_: You sure it's enabled in the BIOS?
<Belial`> but i wanted to try a clean install.
<litropy_> Kron, yes.
<Kron> Belial`: I understand wanting a clean install :)
<Kron> litropy_: I'm afraid my Bluetooth Dongle grew legs. I haven't played with it in Natty :/
<litropy_> Is there a CLI command I can use --verbose in order to see the output of what happens when I attempt to enable Bluetooth?
<litropy_> Kron, wireless keyboards all the way!
<Kron> litropy_, hehe all my wireless keyboards are RF and the range is disappointing
<litropy_> ... radioing to a bluetooth card, hooked into an iMac, hooked into an HDTV!
<Kevin147> Now that I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04, it FRIED my monitor, what am I supposed to do about this? >:|
<litropy_> Kron, Range is fine from couch distance here
<Cheese> Is there any way i can install fedora along with ubuntu and windows 7?
<litropy_> Kron, it works when I boot into OS X (not a fanboy). I'm using Refit to dual boot.
<Kron> litropy_, Not sure if it will show up there, but you could try tail -f /var/log/dmesg and see if any events show up there?
<Kevin147> Now that I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04, it FRIED my monitor, what am I supposed to do about this? >:|
<coz_> Kevin147,   get a new monitor...yes?
<Cheese> If i install fedora along with ubuntu and windows 7 Will grub pick it up? is there any special installation procedure i have to do?
<litropy_> Kron, nothing bluetooth-related.
<Kevin147> coz_: oh yeah totally, how about you buy me one? not my fault 11.04 FRIED my monitor! I'm ticked
<linux_is_my_hero> how do i disable ubuntu one?
<linux_is_my_hero> in ubuntu 11.04?
<Kevin147> it was a brand new monitor, just got it over the time of the return date so yup >.>
<Cheese> I dont know why the operatings system would fry your monitor
<coz_> Kevin147,  well not trying to be  flippant about it,, but ubuntu didnt fry the monitor
<Cheese> It was probably a coincidence
<Kevin147> Cheese: new drivers = fry my monitor
<Kevin147> yes it did
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: if the refresh rate is wrong, that can do some damage.
<Cheese> Oh
<Cheese> Sucks
<Kevin147> nope
<Kevin147> it was 60Hz
<coz_> Kevin147,  which video card do you have?
<Kevin147> idk, i can't see it?
<coz_> Kevin147,  in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: did you consider just contacting your monitor vendor and blaming them?
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: just tell them it never worked in the first place and you want another one.
<coz_> Kevin147,   wait apparenlty you are not on linux ,, am I correct?
<Kevin147> linux_is_my_hero: yes I tried that
<Kevin147> didn't work because they say that Linux did it
<Kron> litropy_, Found this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bluetooth/2011-March/009623.html
<Kevin147> on my laptop atm, that has ubuntu
<coz_> Kevin147,   yeah ,, shows what they know
<Cheese> Are you sure it didnt fuck your video card?
<litropy_> Kron, browsing
<coz_> Kevin147,  ah ok
<Kevin147> I'm switching over to pclinuxos gnome version
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: call them back and say you have a blank hdd and therefore only a signal from your bios. if they dont understand that just ask to speak to a supervisor.
<sgaap> Kevin, the only thing that might be an issue is if the driver overclocked your gpu and it fried, but that would be a long shot
<linux_is_my_hero> 11.04 is slower than 10.10 was because it reenabled ubuntu one. how do i disable ubuntu one in 11.04?
<Kevin147> linux_is_my_hero: I tried that, I said it about 100 times to ESALATE the call, but hp is so damn stubburn >.>
<Kevin147> escalate*
<Kevin147> unity sucks anyway, thats why I'm changing.. one more thing I guess I'm gonna try is to install windows (blek!!) and see if that works.. if that doesn't, I'm gonna call them back
<Kron> litropy_, You try restarting the bluetooth service?
<Kevin147> so bbl.
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: have you tried connecting an HD video source via HDMI, like cable/sat/fios or a video game console?
<litropy_> Kron, sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart worked! thanks!
<linux_is_my_hero> or an N64 via component :-D
<Kron> litropy_, Great!
<Kevin147> linux_is_my_hero: still don't work, tried it on my laptop and everything, still don't work so its the monitor not my comp
<Kevin147> and before 11.04 does anymore damage to my comp, I'm changing asap.
#ubuntu 2011-05-05
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: another option. if you bought it with a credit card, don't pay that part of the balance. dispute the charge for the monitor by talking to your credit card company by telling them you were shipped a broken monitor. also, you could break it yourself before you ship it back. then ship it back to hp and dont buy from them again. thats what i would do.
<Shaeykh> Does 11.04 ship with GNOME 3?
<Kevin147> bought it at the store
<Kron> Shaeykh, No
<Shaeykh> Thank you, Kron
<Kron> Shaeykh, NP :)
<linux_is_my_hero> also, you can contact the better business bureau and your local chamber of commerce if they give you shitty customer service at the store.
<Somelauw> Shaeykh: No, but you can install gnome 3 yourself on it.
<linux_is_my_hero> kevin147: also, you can contact the better business bureau and your local chamber of commerce if they give you poor customer service at the store
<Kevin147> linux_is_my_hero: they did, they couldn't even speak english! I was so ticked dude :/
<Kevin147> I will call em
<Kevin147> All I know, is that I'm changing either to 10.10, or I'm going with pclinuxos
<Cheese> Would anyone have any idea why my internet connection is so slow on ubuntu?
<Kron> Kevin147, Soooo many call centers overseas these days... they just read scripts :(
<Kevin147> Cheese: 11.04?
<linux_is_my_hero> cheese: I'M HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM!
<Cheese> yessir
<Kevin147> wireless?
<linux_is_my_hero> YES
<Cheese> it was slow on 10.10 to
<Cheese> yes wireless
<Kevin147> yup
<Kevin147> for some reason
<Kevin147> since 10.10 and up
<Kevin147> my laptop has slow internet also on wireless
<Kevin147> rather that, on any wireless I use
<Kevin147> its slower
<linux_is_my_hero> i had 10.10 and every version before and with 10.10 and every version before it was fast. i think its because ubuntu one is set to be on, which is why i'm here. i don't want a cloud, i have an external hdd.
<syrinx_> !enter | Kevin147
<ubottu> Kevin147: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cheese> Is there any way i could install fedora along with linux and windows 7
<Cheese> Triple booting with grub?
<linux_is_my_hero> if anyone knows how to turn off ubuntu one from ever loading in 11.04, please tell us
<Kevin147> syrinx_: sorry, when I think I do it in lines, my bad
<Nexxy> would someone care to shed some light on this issue? I am unable to create/delete an "invisible" folder; https://gist.github.com/956221
<linux_is_my_hero> cheese: just install win 7 then fedora then ubuntu
<syrinx_> Kevin147: its ok :D
<Tropic> how can i installar aircrack? i don't have connection of another pc and i can't download here
<Cheese> i already have windows
<Kron> Cheese, Depending on what you need it to do a Virtualbox VM may work well
<Cheese> and ubuntu
<Cheese> and i want to install fedora
<Kevin147> syrinx_: and I'm just sorta mad atm, so thats also why :/ sorry bout that
<syrinx_> Kevin147: what's the problem?
<Kevin147> cheekee: install windows first, then fedora, then ubuntu
<Cheese> If i just install fedora regularly wont i just make a third partition and grub will recognize fedora?
<Kevin147> so you'll have grub to choose the os
<FoolsRun> Hi, I just cloned my hdd to a new, larger drive. Can anyone tell me, or link me to instructions on how to restore GRUB to the NEW hdd while booted to the old one?
<Cheese> Its to late.
<Kevin147> syrinx_: Ubuntu 11.04 drivers fried my monitor
<Cheese> Im not uninstalling windows and ubutnu
<Cheese> just to reinstall them
<Omega> if you install Ubuntu or Fedora first it doesn't matter much
<syrinx_> Kevin147: ouch
<Omega> Cheese: you can install them side by side
<Cheese> Ok, i already have windows and ubuntu
<Pretto> why .bash_history is empty on every logon?
<jimmybrite> I upgraded 10.10 to 11.04, I dual boot, and now I can't boot into ANY os at all, long story short, grub2 messed up my mbr something fierce, can anyone direct me the right way, i'm geting nowhere with the grub2 ubuntu documentation, re-installing grub doesnt work, im getting "cannot stat aufs"
<Cheese> if i install fedora regularly now, will everything work out?
<Kevin147> syrinx_: yup :/ so I'm changing over to pclinuxos as soon as possible on my laptop & desktop once I buy, yet again, another brand new monitor
<linux_is_my_hero> omega: so fedora works with the grub that's already there? :-)
<Somelauw> Okay, I think I won't upgrade to 11.4 for a while reading all those negative comments.
<Omega> Cheese: do you have an empty partition for Fedora?
<Kron> Pretto, Sounds like a permissions problem
<Omega> linux_is_my_hero: I think it will
<Cheese> Im not sure
<syrinx_> Kevin147: this has happened before?
<Cheese> Im pretty sure it will ask me to make another partition in the installation process
<Kevin147> jimmy1980: i had the same problem, is it saying grub > ?
<Cheese> jimmy
<Cheese> you installed ubuntu with wubi
<Kevin147> syrinx_: nope, never happened before, been using ubuntu since 9.04 or w/e, and my house burned, so I just bought these new comps like 4 months ago
<Cheese> and now you installed 11.04 and it doesnt work with wubi
<Cheese> Anyway. Wont it ask for another partition when installing fedora?
<Pretto> Kron: weird, my .bash_history is owned by root :O
<Kevin147> jimmybrite: i had the same problem, is it saying grub > ?
<MrKeuner> hello, natty here... in synaptic, items in residual config section cannot be purged... Any idea what may be wrong? is it me or everyone?
<Kevin147> sorry about that jimmy1980, theres to many jimmy's XD
<GiNeeRiNG> when a device gives me only option for xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx for DNS settings and their are only 2 digitds
<GiNeeRiNG> what do i do?
<syrinx_> GiNeeRiNG: IP addresses dont have 2 digits....
<Kron> Pretto, Not sure why that would happen, you know how to chown it?
<Omega> Cheese: yes, but you need empty space
<GiNeeRiNG> Omega,
<Cheese> I hve plenty
<FoolsRun> Is it possible to restore GRUB to /dev/sdb from /deb/sda  with the intention of booting from that second afterwards?
<GiNeeRiNG> so just put zeros where there are none?
<syrinx_> GiNeeRiNG: yes
<GiNeeRiNG> syrinx_,
<GiNeeRiNG> its for dns configure
<Pretto> Kron: yes, i did it let's see if it happens again :D
<GiNeeRiNG> so empty space, gotcha
<syrinx_> GiNeeRiNG: something like 73.34.0.0
<Pretto> Kron: thank you
<GiNeeRiNG> right.
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: you put a 0 in front
<Kron> Pretto, My pleasure :)
<GiNeeRiNG> should i use the secondary or primary?
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: 004.004.004.004 == 4.4.4.4
<GiNeeRiNG> Omega, roger
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: you need a primary DNS server
<Nexxy> Has no one encountered seemingly invisible, immutable files/folders?
<Omega> Nexxy: You don't have permission to use them
<SubCool> can someone help me with a string that is fouling my vnc
<coz_> Nexxy,  I have not  sorry
<komodo169> Nexxy: immutable??
<Nexxy> https://gist.github.com/956221 ?
<FoolsRun> Anyone? Restoring GRUB to a second HDD while running the first?
<Nexxy> this is what I'm experiencing
<SubCool> x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg
<jimmybrite> <Kevin147> It\'s not recognizing my device string
<coz_> Nexxy,  can you describe in detail when this occurs,, when it started ,, ect etc..yes?
<Omega> Nexxy: try mv ~/.shh ~/shh
<Omega> and then try removing that
<jimmybrite> this is such a pain, this is not something I was expecting to tackle with 11.04, this is making me want to switch to something else
<syrinx_> FoolsRun: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/247030/how-to-set-up-grub-in-a-cloned-hard-disk
<Nexxy> coz_: I created an .ssh directory shortly after my 10.10 install, in preparation to set up my config
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti come state?
<jimmybrite> grub2 documentation has been no help at all, it's oudated
<Pici> !it | fleurtherock
<ubottu> fleurtherock: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<duryodhan> hi .. m bash tab completion got all screwed up... ls and cat tab complete to directory names instead of having a slash at the directory name and letting me choose which file inside the directory
<duryodhan> does anyone know what I could do to fix this?
<duryodhan> I just upgraded to Natty
<Omega> Nexxy: do this to tell you what the permissions are: stat -c "%a %n" ~/.ssh
<coz_> ross is way easier to tab than Guest38673 :)
<GiNeeRiNG> im trying to setup a nighowl security camera system with network
<GiNeeRiNG> it isnt connecting.
<GiNeeRiNG> bah
<GiNeeRiNG> 068.0**.156.001
<GiNeeRiNG> 68.**.156..001
<coz_> GiNeeRiNG,   not sure its what you want   but did you check into   Zoneminder ?
<GiNeeRiNG> the coz_
<GiNeeRiNG> but this is already setup
<cretix> Anyone have problems with mouse and keyboard freezes with ati graphics card ?
<Guest38673> coz_ how do you know it's me???
<GiNeeRiNG> just trying to get the network setup part.
<GiNeeRiNG> should i try secondary dns?
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: are you sure you can't enter less digits?
<GiNeeRiNG> Omega, positive
<syrinx_> GiNeeRiNG: you are formatting the ip address wrong
<GiNeeRiNG> syrinx_, plz inform me.
<Omega> Yeah, it might be treating it as an octal number with the leading zeroes
 * hiexpo hola all
<syrinx_> GiNeeRiNG: it should be just a regular IP address, 68.156.0.1, or w/e it is
<OneKorea> Hi, Im installing narwhal and i did custom partritioning, and I set swap partrition to 2.5gb on 32bit installation. Am I to suffer any ill effects from it (i read too late that 2g is top)? :/
<syrinx_> no leading zeroes, no stars
<GiNeeRiNG> the stars were just x'ing out numbers
<GiNeeRiNG> it only has option for xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<syrinx_> get rid of the leading zeroes
<GiNeeRiNG> cant remove anywhere
<Kron> OneKorea, I wouldn't expect any ill effects, other than wasted space on your HDD :)
<toto654> hey everybody, how i install java on lucid...i tought i had it...but no
<OneKorea> oh, well, thats not that bad
<toto654> and i see its not in the repo anymore
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: what software is this?
<GiNeeRiNG> night owl dvr
<hiexpo> toto654, its there
<toto654> hiexpo: sun-java6 is not
<Kron> toto654, According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes it was moved to the Partner Repositories. You have them enabled?
<hiexpo> toto yes it is
<toto654> Kron: yes i have it enabled
<hiexpo> toto654, yes it is
<GiNeeRiNG> syrinx_, =(
<GiNeeRiNG> been working on this too long
<GiNeeRiNG> lol
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: They advised the same thing I did here: http://www.dyndnscommunity.com/questions/9272/night-owl-dvr-configuration.html
<toto654> hiexpo: no its not i have the synaptics window in front of me
<cretix> where can i read the system log if something freezes? - /var/log/... ?
<hiexpo> toto654, so do i sun-java6-jre
<toto654> java-package?
<Kron> toto654, Also according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes assuming the Partner Repositories are enabled and you've updated apt-get you should be able to install with "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin"
<dsouz401> quit
<toto654> Kron: its not in the repo anymore
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: are you sure it's asking you for a dns?
<jimmybrite> I upgraded 10.10 to 11.04, I dual boot, and now I can't boot into ANY os at all, long story short, grub2 messed up my mbr something fierce, can anyone direct me the right way, i'm geting nowhere with the grub2 ubuntu documentation, I tried live-cd booting and reinstalling grub, but its giving me a "cannot stat aufs" line when I perform a update-grub command
<hiexpo> toto654, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<gonzalo_> Hello, can somebody help me install USB drivers for an Android LG Optimus One cellphone on an Ubuntu 11.04 computer?? Thanks!!!
<brobo> helo
<Kron> toto654, Sorry to ask, but just to make sure, if you just enabled the partner repository you will need to reload or sudo apt-get update for the new packages to show
<Omega> !grub | jimmybrite
<ubottu> jimmybrite: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<GiNeeRiNG> yes Omega dns, now i am trying secondary domain name server
<toto654> my fault everyone.....i had code source enabled not lucid partner
<brobo> I just updated to ubuntu natty. I'm liking it so far :D
<toto654> big sorry
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: you probably need both
<jimmybrite> I also followed the documentation step by step on the ubuntu website, but it seems outdated
<GiNeeRiNG> theres only one field
<Omega> jimmybrite: Oh, you already tried the documentation
<GiNeeRiNG> the router is pppoe
<jimmybrite> yup
<jimmybrite> line by line
<Kron> toto654, All good :)
<jimmybrite> even ls is not listing anything in grub rescue
<GiNeeRiNG> Meida port: 09000 web port: 00080
<GiNeeRiNG> do i need to allow these before it is able to connect?
<jimmybrite> I tried installing 11.04 like 7 times already, clean install, or update
<jimmybrite> I chose keep old grub AND use the maintainers version, and both seem to be broken
<Omega> jimmybrite: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/703009/comments/14
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 703009 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Omega> There's a workaround there
<gonzalo_> Hello, can somebody help me install USB drivers for an Android LG Optimus One cellphone on an Ubuntu 11.04 computer?? Thanks!
<jimmybrite> <Omega> k ill try that
<GiNeeRiNG> does dsl provide static ip's?
<GiNeeRiNG> or dynamic?
<toto654> hiexpo kron.......thx, sorry i added the code source repo not the normal one
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Kinda jumping in in the middle here, but the media port is probably for their software and the web port is for accessing it via a browser. You shouldn't need to do anything to access it if you're on a private LAN.
<GiNeeRiNG> right, but Kron it isnt connecting to the netowkr
<GiNeeRiNG> that is the problem
<Omega> jimmybrite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#METHOD%203%20-%20CHROOT
<GiNeeRiNG> it is using PPPOE name and PASSWORD
<hiexpo> toto654, no worries
<Nexxy> Omega: I tried mv to no avail, stat returns 1777
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, DSL can be configured either way. If you're with a big ISP it's probably dynamic unless you're paying for a static
<jimmybrite> yeah, I just didnt try the chroot method yet, I was getting too aggravated earlier, I needed a breather
<sooth> Where can I get jdk-5 (either openjdk or sun-jdk)?
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Do you know what private IP on your local network it's getting and if so can you ping it from a computer on the same LAN?
<jimmybrite> but it IS strange, that a clean install totally breaks my mbr&grub2
<hiexpo> sooth, that is old
<sooth> hiexpo: Android needs it
<GiNeeRiNG> i dont think it is getting an ip
<GiNeeRiNG> how owuld i check
<GiNeeRiNG> it is trying to connect via pppoe
<Strifeee> Could anyone help me with setting up my mic? I've got it working to the point where i can hear myself testing it, but messing with Line-In and MIC isnt going to well, i get a lot of feedback and such
<Omega> Nexxy: The initial 1 means that only the owner of the file can affect it, are you the owner?
<hiexpo> sooth, try java site
<gonzalo_> Hello, can somebody help me install USB drivers for an Android LG Optimus One cellphone on an Ubuntu 11.04 computer?? Thanks!
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, The Nightowl is configured to connect via PPPOE?
<sooth> hiexpo: There must be a deb package
<GiNeeRiNG> yes that is how i am configuring it
<GiNeeRiNG> it is a dsl 2wire
<sooth> hiexpo: I would be surprised if it wasn't in the official repos but I can't find it
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, So you're connecting the Nightowl directly to a bridged DSL modem?
<ubuntu-usr> join #videolan
<GiNeeRiNG> right
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Hmm, is there a monitor attached to the Nightowl and an IR remote you can use to configure it?
<gonzalo_> Hello, where can I find drivers for an LG Optimus One cellphone on Ubuntu 11.04??
<Omega> Nexxy: try sudo chmod -t ~/.shh
<hiexpo> sooth, http://zebardast.ir/en/installing-sun-jdk-5-on-ubuntu-9-10-and-10-04/
<GiNeeRiNG> yes
<GiNeeRiNG> Kron, yes that is how i am configuring it
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, There should be somewhere in the menus where you can find out what IP address you were assigned, assuming the PPPOE login was successful
<GiNeeRiNG> login still says connecting
<Omega> GiNeeRiNG: add both a primary and a secondary dns server
<GiNeeRiNG> only one area
<Omega> try 008.008.008.008 as the dns server
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, I can't think of anything that the Night Owl would do that would require DNS and DNS definitely isn't required to make the PPPOE login work
<Omega> that's the google public dns server ip address
<low_cpu> hi everyone ^^
<Omega> hi, have a question low_cpu?
<GiNeeRiNG> Omega, is that going to connect to the router? or
<low_cpu> yes :D plz i wnt to know if it's possible to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<bastidrazor> Omega: you sure you need all those 0's in that..
<GiNeeRiNG> still says connecting
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Is the Night Owl the only device connected to the DSL modem or is it a DSL modem with other devices attached?
<itaylor57> low_cpu: 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.05
<jimmybrite> gmail
<itaylor57> low_cpu: 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.054
<GiNeeRiNG> Kron, ?
<low_cpu> tnk's itaylor57 ^^
<Omega> low_cpu: I would back up and do a fresh install
<Omega> bastidrazor: he needs to put something in all the digits he said
<cbillJ> is it possible to switch to unity2d without logging out? i want to switch to unity2d when im using a vnc connection
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, I'm trying to understand how you're connecting. Only one device should be doing the PPPOE login. If you're DSL modem is configured to function as a router as well, it is probably already doing the PPPOE login.
<jimmybrite> oops *wrong keyboard" i should really plug in my kvm switch lol
<low_cpu> okey
<GiNeeRiNG> right, i have the dvr plugged into the network
<gonzalo_> Hello, where can I find drivers for an LG Optimus One cellphone on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, So there are other devices on the network?
<GiNeeRiNG> yes
<GiNeeRiNG> should i try static?
<low_cpu> there is any mirrors for the ubuntu release ? cuz it's seem's to be slow ?
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Gotcha. Then you're not connecting it to a bridged DSL model ;)
<deviantgeek> should i go with 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu? i have 6 GB memory, and an intel i7 950
<Deamos> 64 bit ubuntu
<cbillJ> deviantgeek 64
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Ideally it should probably be configured with a static. If you're going to want to allow people to connect to it from the web you're going to have to set up port forwards in the router
<gregL> gonzalo_, did you plug it in and see if it was recognized?
<itaylor57> deviantgeek: 128
<deviantgeek> low_cpu: you can torrent it
<itaylor57> deviantgeek: 64
<low_cpu> ok tnk's
<GiNeeRiNG> right.
<gonzalo_> gregL: The phone recognized it was plugged in, but no icon appeared on the Ubuntu desktop
<GiNeeRiNG> for another day then, for another day.
<deviantgeek> gonzalo_: did you put it in USB drive mode?
<GiNeeRiNG> damn doing this for a job, this shit sucks =D
<syrinx_> GiNeeRiNG: still didn't get it?
<gonzalo_> deviantgeek: I did't do anything special, so probably not
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, You'll need to assign it an address that doesn't conflict with the range being assigned by DHCP
<gregL> gonzalo_, Did you look under places and see if it was recognized,but not mounted
<gonzalo_> gregL: I'll both ideas right away
<low_cpu> what's the difference between 11.04 and 11.04.02 ??
<Kron> GiNeeRiNG, Do you know how the private LAN is configured?
<Cerda> whats the best option in your opinion guys to convert a movie dvd to an .avi file?? thanks !!
<IdleOne> low_cpu: where did you see 11.04.02?
<low_cpu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/
<syrinx_> that says 10.04.2
<low_cpu> yes ^^''
<IdleOne> well that isn't 11.04 it's 10.04.2 the .2 is a point release it includes all updates that where applied since the release
<low_cpu> are 11.04 not LTS ??
<IdleOne> no
<DocPlatypus> low_cpu: LTS is once every two years, next will be 12.04
<cbillJ> Can you switch to unity2d without logging out?
<syrinx_> nope
<cbillJ> gah
<low_cpu> ^^''
<low_cpu> tnks
<gonzalo_> gregL: How do I look in Places to see if it was recognized?
<syrinx_> gonzalo_: the places menu on the top panel
<Nexxy> Omega: thanks for your help ;3 I fixed it somehow just with -f
<gonzalo_> syrinx_: I am using the new Unity interface... Places is no longer there...
<syrinx_> ah
<syrinx_> sorry then
<plustax> Im running 11.04 and I click dropbox but it wont open
<gregL> gonzalo_, no clue I am not using 11.04,sorry
<plustax> it was working before, I restarted. But it's not showing up
<Nexxy> thanks guys <3
<gonzalo_> gregL: And is there an equivalent to "My Computer"?
<Somelauw> places/computer ?
<gregL> gonzalo_, Yes, It would have been under Places..
<gonzalo_> gregL: oops... I'll look
<jimmybrite> i just followed the grub2 chroot method and I still get "error: no such device, error: no such disk, error: you need to load the kernel first" im at my wits end, am I gonna need to restore the win7 bootloader and erase all my ext partitions for 11.04 to boot?
<chille> i just rebootet my new ubuntu box for the first time and now it can't find the root partition :(
<jimmybrite> welcome to my world
<gonzalo_> gregL: I opened any folder and I found an icon at the top that looks like a computer... that opened My Computer. I see LGE Android Device.
<chille> i bootet up the ubuntu live cd and ran fdisk /dev/sda and it says:
<chille> /dev/sda1               1      243202  1953514583+  ee  GPT
<jimmybrite> funny thing is I had 11.04 installed in the alpha stage, but it was with grub-legacy at least grub legacy worked
<chille> but how do i know what partitions are inside the GPT?
<escott> chille, gdisk
<gregL> gonzalo_, you should be able to right click and choose mount..
<deviantgeek> holy, just downloaded ubuntu 11.04 in 2 minutes
<escott> chille, you could also try gparted
<Kron> deviantgeek, Bittorrent I assume?
<deviantgeek> Kron: yeah
<deviantgeek> 7.0 mb download speed
<gonzalo_> gregL: Sadly, there is no option to mount. My cellphone is asking me to "Turn on USB storage"
<gonzalo_> gregL: However, I don't want to use it as a mass storage device.
<gregL> gonzalo_, What are you trying to do?
<gonzalo_> gregL: But at least now I know it was recognized, so thanks!
<gonzalo_> gregL: I have Eclipse installed with Android Development Kit
<gonzalo_> gregL: And I want to load a HelloWorld Android App onto my cellphone
<gregL> gonzalo_, Ok good luck..Glad I could help a bit..
<gonzalo_> gregL: Thanks :D
<escott> chille, you may want to read this http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/hybrid.html
<antihero> Hi, I want to upgrade to openssl 1.0 because it has a hashing algorithm I want to use in Python. I've got a stow'd version ready, but if I try and remove the openssl and libssl-dev packages, it wants to remove a load of other things. Can I remove those packages without removing the other stuff?
<DJJeff> having issues with Ath AR5001 says its disabled here is output of lsmod and lspci
<Jon30> Hi, I wanna install VirtualBox which is 32bit application, would I benefit from installing 64 OS in the virtualbox?
<DJJeff> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Xevq9Ttj
<escott> Jon30, no but you would if the host is 64bit
<escott> Jon30, i suspect you cant run a 64bit guest on a 32bit host
<aplund> emulation maybe
<Calif> Anyone familiar with isc-dhcp-server ?
<Cerda> whats the best option in your opinion guys to convert a movie dvd to an .avi file?? thanks !!
<aplund> mencoder
<jimmybrite> i just followed the grub2 chroot method and I still get "error: no such device, error: no such disk, error: you need to load the kernel first" im at my wits end, I don't know what else to do, except install grub 0.97
<Kron> Jon30, Why wouldn't you just install the 64-bit version of Virtualbox?
<toneshifter> sup all
<toneshifter> :)
<escott> jimmybrite, check your boot commands sounds like it found an initrd but not a kernel
<lapion> DJJeff, try rfkill
<DJJeff> rfkill [options] command ??
<lapion> rfkill list
<Jon30> Kron, is there a 64bit version of virtualbox/
<DJJeff>         Soft blocked: no
<DJJeff>         Hard blocked: yes
<lapion> this is used to bock/unblock rf-card ( wifi/bluetooth etc etc)
<aplund> Gees I hope 11.04 doesn't regress suspend/resume support on my machine
<jimmybrite> <escott> it hasn't found squat, after reinstalling grub2 in a live cd env, I now do not have windows 7 listed
<Kron> Jon30, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads has packages for 32-bit and 64-bit
<lapion> DJJeff, I think your card has a switch, or maybe a bios switch
<toneshifter> yellow all i have a quick question if someone deleted some files (have no idea which ones) and after that grub shows only windows partition + memtest (believe that fstab was modified in some way) but most of the files are still on the disk and fdisk shows all partitions is it possible to fix that by adding missing files (kinde like a installation but adding missing files) ?
<DJJeff> ok
<escott> jimmybrite try and pastebin your grub.cfg and your partition layout
<giacomo_c> it just occurred to me, i think i installed the x86 version of ubuntu instead of the x64, how can i find out which one i have?
<Jon30> Kron actually I need the windows version, i think they only got the 32bit for windows
<Kron> Jon30, My bad. I assumed you were installing it on Linux since we're in the Ubuntu channel ;)
<jimmybrite> thisis unbelievable, I can install 10.10 no problem and the bootloader works, as soon as I put 11.04 it messes up everything, then what I do is I re install 10.10, I do a format of my ext4 partition and it works, but 11.04 is giving me such headaches
<Jon30> Yea, on windows channel they don't know much :P
<chille> okay guys, i didn't try gparted, but however i was able to mount the root filesystem from the live cd
<Kron> Jon30, haha Though the Windows binary will install on 32 or 64 bit
<chille> so the root partitions seems to be OK
<BlaDe^> Can I search a directory recursively for the most recent edited files?
<chille> and fsck says its okay
<lapion> DJJeff, try to either find the switch, either a physical switch or one in the bios, and change it. Or use rfkill to unblock it.
<antihero> Why does ubuntu still  not have openssl 1.x
<escott> chille you have something called gpt with a mbr protective partition
<DJJeff> here is a physical switch but no light came on
<toneshifter> antihero just install ?
<chille> but the GUID seems to have changed since installning Ubuntu, so the root partition isn't found while booting
<jimmybrite> <DJJeff> ok
<jimmybrite> <escott> jimmybrite try and pastebin your grub.cfg and your partition layout, i cant even do that, im stuck at the grub menu, id have to reboot with a live cd gimme a min
<FoolsRun> Hello, I tried to install GRUB onto a secondary (soon to be primary if I can make it work) hard drive, but now trying to boot to that drive I get "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB" infinity. Help?
<chille> should i try configuring the bootloader with the other GUID?
<antihero> toneshifter: The one in apt is 0.9.x, to install 1.x you have to do it manually which breaks deps
<badbandit> hello, I updated to 11.04 and now when I run skype, it does not show up in the top right and thus I dont know how to access/close it
<badbandit> I am using classic view
<Jon30> Kron: sure 32bit will install can be installed on either, but it won't run 64bit OS
<antihero> I'm trying with stow now.
<chille> ah... whatever.. i'll try
<chille> brb
<lapion> DJJeff, after changing the physical switch try using rfkill to unblock the hardware switch
<toneshifter> antihero are there any known issues at 1.x ?
<giacomo_c> how can i see which if i have the x86 or the x64 version of ubuntu installed?
<tydeas> Can some uname -r on an ubuntu 11.04 and feed me with the result?
<chrome_> The majority of people in this channel is from US or Europe?
<Kron> I have Virtualbox 4.06 on my dual-boot laptop and in Windows 7 64-bit I can assign up to 6GB of RAM to a 64-bit guest
<aplund> I'm wholly from Aus, if that says anything
<Kron> Jon30, I have Virtualbox 4.06 on my dual-boot laptop and in Windows 7 64-bit I can assign up to 6GB of RAM to a 64-bit guest
<antihero> toneshifter: 1.x has whirlpool hashing algo support, which I want to use
<toneshifter> so just install that manually
<litropy_> does anyone have an update as to why update apt-xapian-index has to run and take up 100% cpu?
<hanasaki> in tightvnc .. what keyboard shortcut toggles fullscreen?  scaling?
<toneshifter> still rewriting my question does anybody has a clue how to fix my problem ?
<antihero> toneshifter: Wont that break my system?
<toneshifter> antihero who knows :)
<toneshifter> try it :)
<SLruan> swap turned ext4 by itself I don't know why
<Donkey> hello !
<toneshifter> do backupp
<DJJeff> I may have just timed out from freenode lapion did you say anything?
<tydeas> Is the ubuntu 11.04 shipped with kernel 2.6.38 ?
<toneshifter> and go :)
<Donkey> i just installed 11.04, and the bootloader failed to install, what are my options ?
<tydeas> Donkey: reinstall
<toneshifter> SLruan ? swap on ext4 ?
<lapion> hanasaki, since vnc does a remote keybaord, the keyboard control goes to the remote pc and cnot control the vnc application, in the middle of the top of the display there should be a hidden menu
<toneshifter> :X
<toneshifter> Donkey reinstal grub
<arand_> tydeas: 38-8 currently it seems
<SLruan> swap become ext4
<extor> my laptop keeps freezing at "activiating swap" and when I hit ctrl+C it moves forward to the next step but freezes yet again. What do?
<hanasaki> lapion:  thanks
<SLruan> when i restart computer
<tydeas> arand_: seems ?
<lapion> DJJeff, after changing the physical switch try using rfkill to unblock the hardware switch
<toneshifter> or check update-grub :)
<arand_> Donkey: Reinstall bootloader from liveCD
<DJJeff> I did find this file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<toneshifter> extor do you have swap partition at all ? :P
<DJJeff> how would I use rfkill to unblock it?
<extor> toneshifter, yes and this has worked for months and months
<Donkey> how do i reinstall grub?
<tydeas> Donkey: google
<arand_> tydeas: Don't know if there have been kernel updates to 38-9 or so lately, but yeah
<lapion> DJJeff, if lsmod shows you some ath card has been loaded don't worry about the blacklistsd
<toneshifter> hmmm check fdisk
<tydeas> Donkey: do you need step by stepd guide?
<Donkey> thanks, ive googled it, but i dont understand much of what i've found.
<toneshifter> maybe the partition table got fucked up
<extor> it mounts read only
<tydeas> Donkey: why is that?
<extor> should I boot in knoppix?
<Donkey> im trying another installation of the whole thing, ill see if it works
<toneshifter> extor what mounts read only ?
<tydeas> Donkey: linux is not windows :)
<Donkey> when i booted the system, it wouldnt open anything<
<bible-boy> can i use a different interface than gnome on Ubuntu 11.04
<extor> toneshifter, root
<toneshifter> you can always use ntfs-3g to write
<tydeas> Donkey: I am pretty sure you can install grub from live cd
<Donkey> ok
<james_> can someone give me a link on how to downgrade from 11.04?
<toneshifter> extor just chroot to your system
<antihero> hell, I guess I can remove and add openssl again
<antihero> if it destroys everything
<tydeas> Donkey: how many years are you using ubuntu or other linux distro?
<antihero> dim sum time
<Donkey> 4 now
<kaushal> Hi
<usr13> james_: I believe you will just have to re-install
<tydeas> Donkey: nice
<Donkey> since vista came out
<toneshifter> oh well :D
<PappaSmurf> I'm tring to setup dhcpd. I've installed DHCP 4.2.1-P1 but can't seem to start or even find the service, is there a way to list installed but not running services?
<Donkey> still alot of stuff i cant figure out
<Cheese> I need some help real quick
<jimmybrite> http://pastebin.com/G2DfykM7 ----   my grub2 cfg file
<james_> usr13: okay, thank you
<bible-boy> can i install a new interface like KDE to use on 11.04 instead of Gnome
<kaushal> I am using TB 3.1.8, I format the message in gedit and when i paste it on the compose window and send it , the lines get dealigned when i receive the email, Any Clue ?
<usr13> PappaSmurf: You mean dhcpd?
<extor> Ok I was able to recover by reseating the hard drive on the lappy
<toneshifter> btw is it any way to find out which files were deleted and just add missing files at "reinstallation"
<Donkey> it seems to me i wasted my youths sponge learning days with a POS os..
<tydeas> arand: latest stable kernel version is 2.6.38.5
<TomRone> bible-boy, you thinking about lxde?
<PappaSmurf> yes
<PappaSmurf> dhcpd
<lapion> DJJeff, have you checked out the man page of rfkill ?
<toneshifter> dont really feal like reinstaling 10.10 and update to 11.04
<bible-boy> idk
<toneshifter> ?
<tydeas> what make you think it is shipped with an 38.8
<extor> Donkey, which OS was that?
<bible-boy> something better than gnome
<usr13> PappaSmurf: It should already be running, but you just have to fill in your network info in the config file
<tjiggi_fo> bible-boy, of course, you think kubuntu and xubuntu just stopped being?
<Donkey> well, most of what windows made before vista..
<DJJeff> No manual entry for rfkill
<Cheese> Im installing fedora with  windows and ubuntu, and the windows partition is taking up all the free space. I have tons of freespace on the windows partition, so if i shrhink the windows partition, will it automatically make a new partition with the free space?
<bible-boy> well i need ubuntu to use wubi
<extor> same here
<Donkey> i just couldnt stand learning another windows so i switched
<toneshifter> wubi sucks :):D
<extor> except I messed with slackware for a while on the side
<bible-boy> well im just a kid
<lapion> DJJeff, try : man rfkill
<bible-boy> im not messin with partitions
<TomRone> bible-boy, careful how you say better with gnome...its a matter of preference
<toneshifter> installing ubu to file on a fragmented disk
<DJJeff> yes I did says there is none
<bible-boy> ok
<toneshifter> sucks :)
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu:~# man rfkill
<Cheese> Anyone can just answer this real quick?
<bible-boy> wish i could use Unity
<tjiggi_fo> bible-boy, download kubuntu and try it on a live CD and if you have enough CD's tru xubuntu too
<toneshifter> bible-boy it depends what you like, lxde, xfce, kde, icewm
<toneshifter> and whatever you want :)
<bible-boy> i like unity
<usr13> PappaSmurf: /etc/dhcpd.conf
<TomRone> bible-boy, if you want to try more customizeable things theres fluxbox, openbox and then there is xubuntu and lubuntu
<Cheese> D:
<Donkey> maybe if i had got into that 10 years earlier i'd be right here helping the newbies
<Cheese>  Im installing fedora with  windows and ubuntu, and the windows partition is taking up all the free space. I have tons of freespace on the windows partition, so if i shrhink the windows partition, will it automatically make a new partition with the free space?
<PappaSmurf> ok I'll give it a look
<PappaSmurf> thanks
<usr13> PappaSmurf: you should find the scirpt to start and stop in /etc/init.d/
<bible-boy> well i already have ubuntu so im not installing a new os
<Donkey> ive heard that back in the days you guys had no graphic interface
<bible-boy> anything else like unity that i can use on 11.04
<bible-boy> cause  i like unity
<TomRone> bible-boy, install fluxbox desktop environment with synaptic and give that a shot or lxde perhaps. you use the login manager to choose which environment to use
<usr13> Are you going to turn off the dhcp server on your   existing router?
<Cheese> Plox!!!
<Donkey> whats a computer like when you cant see what you're doing
<lapion> bible-boy, why can't you use unity ?
<bible-boy> where can i download that because i have it installed on a pc without internet. Right now im running Ubutnu off a live cd
<tydeas> Is there anyone with ubuntu 11.04 to PLEASE pastebin the `uname -r` result.
<Cheese> will shrinking a partition automatically get rid of the free space?
<bible-boy> oh i cant use it because i only have 512mb memory
<Donkey> woohoo
<Donkey> instalation worked !
<Cheese> Will it automatically get rid of the free space in the partition?
<usr13> PappaSmurf: Are you going to turn off the dhcp server on your   existing router?
<PappaSmurf> In /etc I have dhcp & dhcp3 no dhcpd files
<Donkey> tydeas : hold on im rebooting
<tydeas> Donkey: thanks soulmate
<usr13> PappaSmurf: It's probably in dhcp3
<bible-boy> so anything else like unity
<trism> tydeas: arand already told to it is 2.6.38-8, -9 doesn't have a package yet
<ZykoticK9> .
<PappaSmurf> I will be setting up an independent dhcp server
<Cheese>  -.- i know someone here could just say yes or no
<bible-boy> so anything like unity
<PappaSmurf> I'm just learning how bind works
<bible-boy> with the launcher an stuff
<usr13> PappaSmurf: did you install dhcp3-server
<usr13> ?
<antihero> Grr, just got 1.0.0d installed but it still doesn't show the whirlpool digest
<ZykoticK9> bible-boy, the only think "like" unity is Gnome3 - don't go there!
<bible-boy> well how bout` this
<TomRone> bible-boy, idk if gnome shell runs without graphics or not...but thats another environment to try
<jimmybrite> http://pastebin.com/G2DfykM7 ----   my grub2 cfg file - 10.10 installs and dual boots fine, 11.04 breaks my mbr, I reinstalled grub2 from live cd and now win7 is not even listed in the grub config, and nothing boots
<PappaSmurf> I don't think so
<bible-boy> ok than
<lapion> bible-boy, with only 51mb you should be installing extra ram or stick to lxde or something and search for an appropriate theme
<Donkey> tydeas : 2.6.38-8-generic
<tydeas> Donkey: thanks
<bible-boy>  well like i said before im a kid i cant go buy more memory and my dad`s not gonna lety me either
<TomRone> lapion, bible-boy , yeah if you have light specs use lubuntu or install lxde
<trism> tydeas: no I take it back, -9 appears to be in proposed
<bible-boy> well what i want is the launcher
<PappaSmurf> I have been asked by my lecturer to go and find a dhcpd package and install.... ummm yeah great
<usr13> PappaSmurf: What did you install?
<bible-boy> are there any programs like Rocket dock for windows.
<TomRone> bible-boy, you prolly not gonna have the system resources to run things as big as the unity launcher. lxde is like old gnome without gfx stuff
<PappaSmurf> DHCP 4.2.1-P1
<Donkey> hey guys
<Donkey> thanks alot
<Donkey> you helped alot
<Cheese>  Im installing fedora with  windows and ubuntu, and the windows partition is taking up all the free space. I have tons of freespace on the windows partition, so if i shrhink the windows partition, will it automatically make a new partition with the free space?
<Cheese> or will it take up data for the partition
<PappaSmurf> came up with errors so  I ran the make file with -ik
<bible-boy> well i have enough memory to run rocket dock on windows, which is a launcher that looks like the mac dock
<usr13> PappaSmurf: Choices are dhcp3-server  &  udhcpd
<bible-boy> any kind of launcher
<dsnyders> Cheese, No.  You have to resize another partition to claim that space or make a new one
<bible-boy> will work
<Cheese> k
<Belial`> there has to be a way to get unity working. if i can do an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and everything works fine, there's no reason unity shouldn't be able to run on the same machine with a clean install.
<PappaSmurf> righty ho
<Belial`> but it isn't.
<Belial`> does anyone know a fix for this?
<bible-boy> so any programs l i can install
<Cheese> is there anyway to shrink the partition within indows?
<usr13> Cheese: Yes  -  gparted
<Cheese> gparted?
<TomRone> bible-boy, i found this app off arch forums as a light text completion launcher http://www.electricmonk.nl/Programmings/Gexec
<bible-boy> ok ill look brb
<TomRone> bible-boy, its not much but its text auto completion launcher not dock
<Cheese> googld
<lapion> Cheese, you can shrick any and all partitions using the partition manager gparted while booted from the ubuntu cd/dvd..
<bible-boy> oh ill still look at it
<lapion> many netsplits tonight
<bible-boy> nah not what i want
<Cheese> lapion: im using the fedora dvd, and it has the option to shirnk the partition. But im worried if i shrink the windows partition, i will lose data
<jimmybrite> am I the only one in the world who can't get grub2 to work at all? this is really starting to infuriate me
<dsnyders> Cheese, Always back up your important stuff before playing with partitions
<PappaSmurf> Thanks usr13 I'll go check those pakages, I need to install on Fedora12 too I hope this wont be a problem
<Cheese> dsnyders: i dont have anything to back it up on
<Cheese> but then again i dont have anything tooo important
<lapion> cheater_, the partition shrinker actually shrinks the partition, only if there is enough free spac
<TomRone> bible-boy, check out http://xubuntu.org/ if you look at screenshot there is a panel/dock. xubuntu runs good on lighter resources, not as good as lxde but better than gnome
<Cheese> except the windows program files.... which i cant risk losing
<Guest70608> i lke dragging the application to the left or right of the window and it fills up the left or right side of the screen!  very fun!  (in unity)
<lapion> sorry cheater_ that one was meant for Cheese
<bible-boy> well on the net i found Kiba dock
<dsnyders> Cheese, If you're really worried about it, there are freeware partition shrinkers that work in windows.
<Cheese> lapion: i have plenty of free space in my windows partition. Do you think the fedora installation partition shrinker will only shrink the free space?
<Cheese> lol "the fedora installation partition shrinker: XD
<bible-boy> nope kiba wont work
<lapion> Cheese, a programfile is the same as data if windows is not booted so make a backup before hand because anything can happen while shrinking, like power going off but no one can help that
<TomRone> bible-boy, well good luck in your search, I think xubuntu or lxde might be your best alternative
<dsnyders> Cheese, BTW, you are aware that this is an ubuntu support forum, right?
<chille> in my partition table i have /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 wich is root partition and swap, but what is /dev/sda1?
<Cheese> its a laptop, is power the only think i have to worry about? or will the device that shrinks the partition start deleting files?
<Cheese> ok
<bible-boy> well i just want he dock not the whole interface
<chille> File system: unkown, Size: 977KiB
<Cheese> Ill shrink the ubuntu partition then
<Cheese> XD
<lapion> Cheese, but if the partition is shrunk with power loss or something  you needen't worry about anything.
<Braiam> chille: fdisk -l
<lapion> Cheese, but if the partition is shrunk without power loss or something  you needen't worry about anything.
<Captainkrtek> chille, you could install DSL on there ;-)
<Cheese> ok ty
<MK``> What files are kept in /boot?
<Captainkrtek> MK``, boot files
<Cheese> laptop is plugged in
<derp> Can i run 32 bits ubuntu on a 64 bits computer?
<Cheese> full battery
<chille> Braiam: i have a GPT so i run GParted :o
<syrinx_> derp: yes
<MK``> Captainkrtek: like grub?...
<Captainkrtek> derp, yes but you won't be able to use 64 bit features
<Captainkrtek> MK``, yes
<Captainkrtek> MK``, I think /boot/grub ?
<Cheese> is there a certain power i need to size the partition to? or can it be any random number
<chille> hmm.. sda1 have a bios_grub flag :o
<MK``> Captainkrtek: so if I want to have 2 separate distributions installed, would they share a /boot partition?
<zenocon> where is xorg.conf in 11.04?
<Captainkrtek> MK``, no, you'd have two seperate partitions
<dsnyders> Cheese, It's up to you, but leave a few gig of free space for Windows
<Captainkrtek> each with their own /boot
<AaeRohn> hello peoples, I am back with more compatibility stuffs I would like solved... One is for an Adobe Vistablet, and the other is for League Of Legends... can anyone help with either
<ZykoticK9> zenocon, same place as in 10.04 / 10.10 - not there by default
<l3> Hi All: After my upgrade to 11.04 ifconfig shows only loopback device, no eth0 or wlan :(
<MK``> Captainkrtek: so I'd have to manually select which partition to run grub from?
<Captainkrtek> MK``, grub auto makes the bootup table where you select that partition to boot to
<lapion> Cheese,  it's up to you you need at least 10Gb for each linux installation
<derp> thanks sylvestre_ho
<derp> syrinx_
<Cheese> Yea ik. Also, the reason why i am on ubuntu suport IRC... Will grub still be my default boot manager? after installin fedora?
<Captainkrtek> Cheese, fedora will overwrite whatever you have as your bootloader and remap ubuntu, not sure what it uses though
<zenocon> zykotick9: i need to enable SHM for input device - everything indicates do that thru xorg.config.  not sure how to proceed
<Captainkrtek> could be grub
<MK``> I think I will need to test this out myself so I don't have 1000 questions heh
<l3> Can anyone help me figure out how to diagnose why ifconfig would not show my network cards?
<Captainkrtek> MK``, heh
<bible-boy> i found Sim dock, ill think ill use that
<ZykoticK9> Cheese, fedora (even 15 i believe) will install grub1 (grub-legacy) and probably not find your ubuntu install :(  Good luck.
<Captainkrtek> l3, hold on
<Cheese> will fedoras boot manager pick up windows and ubuntu
<bible-boy> oh while im here
<aplund> l3 - dmesg ?
<Captainkrtek> l3, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<bible-boy> how do i access ubuntu`s antivirus
<Captainkrtek> follow that guide
<ZykoticK9> zenocon, it is possible to generate an Xorg.conf that you can then edit
<Azelphur> bible-boy: Ubuntu doesn't have/needo ne
<AaeRohn> hello peoples, I am back with more compatibility stuffs I would like solved... One is for an Adobe Vistablet, and the other is for League Of Legends... can anyone help with either
<dsnyders> Cheese, It depends on the installer.  If it doesn't autodetect them, you can still add them manually.
<jimmybrite> why does 10.10 install/runs perfectly on a dual boot machine (1 physical disk) but 11.04 doesn't even boot at all? http://pastebin.com/G2DfykM7 - this is grub.cfg AFTER the chroot fix on help.ubuntu.com ? what should I do, please I really want 11.04 (sandy bridge cpu/gpu+11.04 = niceness with minecraft)
<lapion> and I am afk
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: got wine?
<bible-boy> i thought it siad it came with one built into 11.04
<jesse_> Hi, I am trying to file a bug against kernel-ppa/mainline but it appears this is impossible
<Cheese> Alright... But if it doesnt detect them, how do i access the operating systems that it does not detect?
<jesse_> ubuntu-bug does not let me file the bug because I am running a mainline kernel
<zarbula> Ubuntu, Just put a PCI x-fi card I had around, works but it makes this static noise every 6 secs or so.  Any clues how to troubleshoot that?
<syrinx_> Azelphur: A nice "port" maybe? 0_o
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: yes, but LoL doesnt even start
<Azelphur> bible-boy: not that I know of, there is no need/use for one unless your scanning windows machines
<bible-boy> it does on the site it says built in virus protection
<jesse_> But the bug is that ppa mainline has been failing to build for the past two weeks
<Azelphur> bible-boy: link?
<jimmybrite> I had 11.04 at some point through the proposed/experimental updates, but it was with the old grub
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: what's your wine --version ?
<bible-boy> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> !virus | bible-boy
<ubottu> bible-boy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Azelphur> bible-boy: so it does, that's interesting
<dsnyders> Cheese, You'd have to know where they boot from.  However, that sort of question would be better asked in a Fedora forum, as it is the fedora installer that would be doing the work.
<bible-boy> o yeah but there are viruses, they are just rare
<jesse_> This is clearly an Ubuntu bug, the build log has failed every day since April 20
<jesse_> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.39-rc4-oneiric/BUILD.LOG
<Azelphur> bible-boy: I'm going to look into that, that's a weird statement
<Cheese> Alright
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: 1.2.2
<Cheese> is dev/sda2 an example of where one would boot from?
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: your using a very old version of wine. Uninstall the version you have (Your installed files will remain after uninstalling the wine package don't worry) and use these instructions http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu then try again
<Captainkrtek> bible-boy, they are VERY rare, linux's userbase is small compared to windows, making us a small target. Plus Linux has very good security inplace
<ZykoticK9> Cheese, perhaps?  /dev/sda2 is the second partition on the first hard drive - only you can say what is located there, different for everyone
<jimmybrite> i'm guessing that my issue is so out of the ordinary that no one has a fix for it? (grub2 = mbr kaput so I reinstall 10.10 to get my mbr+grub menu back)
<bible-boy> ok then
<syrinx_> bible-boy, Azelphur linux doesn't get viruses :/
<Azelphur> syrinx_: no I'm more interested in why the download page says there is built in virus protection
<bible-boy> yes it does just they are rare
<Azelphur> and exactly what protection they are referring to
<Azelphur> I think bible-boy thinks the same xD
<aplund> built in virus protection by design
<Captainkrtek> lol
<aplund> but not complete immunity
<zenocon> so what is used instead of xorg.conf?
<jimmybrite> ok, so im gonna re-install 10.10 for the 100th time, OR should I erase all my ext/swap partitions , then fix the win7 mbr, THEN try 11.04 again??
<syrinx_> because the average user that is migrating over to linux won't believe you when you tell them that "linux doesn't get viruses"
<aplund> you cannot conrol what users end up doing
<bible-boy> well thats all i needed to ask so, before i leave any questions for me
<ZykoticK9> zenocon, automatic configuration
<Azelphur> aplund: that would be resistance rather than protection
<Azelphur> maybe a wording fail on the website, I dunno
<multipass_> hi, is there any way to rollback the compiz fusion changes from 11.04 back to 10.10... edge flipping broke and it was core :O
<aplund> you can be protected but without completely being immune
<bible-boy> welli have to leave now bye
<aplund> like windows protect you from falling out of a buildling
<Azelphur> bible-boy: cya, I'm still gonna find out what that statement means :P
<AaeRohn> I would also like help getting my pen tablet to work properly
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: #ubuntu-touch can probably help you with that
<Azelphur> (I think that's the channel name, anyway)
<Cheese> Reinstallation of grub2 would work though right?
<syrinx_> !touch
<syrinx_> nop
<jimmybrite> <Cheese> not for me
<ZykoticK9> Cheese, yes and reinstalling Ubuntu's Grub2 "should" find Fedora
 * jimmybrite is frustrated, grrr
<Cheese> I could reinstall grub using a live cd, no?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > Cheese
<ubottu> Cheese, please see my private message
<Cheese> Ok ty
<ZykoticK9> Cheese, several options
<lwizardl> if i have a ubuntu system that i lost the password to the user account. can i use a live cd to change it ?
<aplund> just boot into single user mode
<Glycan> Argh
<aplund> then "passwd username"
<aplund> (I think)
<Glycan> Help!
<ZykoticK9> !lostpassword | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: not letting me install Wine 1.3
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: did you uninstall the old wine like I told you?
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: yes
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: put the error your getting on pastebin.com
<Glycan> How d I change boot loader without anything but PhonixBIOS and BusyBox from a not-really-working livecd?
<AaeRohn> Could not find package 'wine1.3'.
<AaeRohn> Azelphur:
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: sudo apt-get update
<Ziber> So, I have ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop. Working fine earlier this afternoon, but when I tried to boot it up a few hours ago, load immediately went into the 4 range and the only thing I could actually do on it was open terminal and run 'top' (which showed nothing out of the ordinary). syslog said something about an 'i/o error', earlier.
<Ziber> Booting it up again right now, taking rather long (seemed to freeze for several minutes at the boot screen). my desktop *just* loaded.
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: alright, done
<Ziber> running at loads of 3+ atm
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: and installing
<Ziber> when i try to open my home directory, it says "opening" at the bottom, but then that just disappears.
<Glycan> Guys! For the love of eavrything holy and cool, HELP ME!
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: :D
<Ziber> any ideas are most welcome.
<amybunny> If I'm inside a Xubuntu desktop booted from the cd in "try it out" mode, can I install Ubuntu Server edition that way?
<amybunny> from the desktop
<Cheese> Ok when i shrunk the partition to make the space. It automatically made a new partition called boot, right next to the fedora partition. If i delete that "Boot" partition do you think it would just use grub?
<Glycan> I/my friend had Windows vista on a toshiba laptop. The screen broke, I took it from him, hooked it up to another screen, put U on it (11.04), the computer was very cluttered so I only put the gb partition, then when space became very tight I tryed cleaning the windows, deleted windows (didn't get my space back- How do you change partition borders?), then a while later when I rebooted, it tryed
<Glycan> to poitn to windows (normally boot points to windows, and windows asks you what you want, and you go to ubuntu from there.), but most of windows wosn't there, so I can't get to U. A live CD I made only shows test console, and doesn't even let past the cd, I think. "BusyBox v1.17.1, build in shell (ash). How do I get to U?
<yuskhanzab> is there any tutorial how to maintain my internet connection speed, bcoz my internet connection speed keep changing
<Ziber> Ubuntu software center starts, but none of the 'places'.
<ZykoticK9> amybunny, i don't think so - the server edition is not a live cd (or at least i don't think it is)
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you can grow partitions, but only from a live nvironment
<tensorpudding> Glycan: use gparted for that
<yuskhanzab> i want it to maintain
<tensorpudding> Glycan: are you using GRUB?
<Ziber> syslog reports "i/o error, dev sda, sector 92107521"
<aplund> that's not cool
<FoolsRun> Hello, I definitely have this whole grub thing screwed up. Can anyone point me at a howto for installing GRUB on /dev/sdb while booted to /dev/sda ?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, failing HD most likely, I'd backup everything you can.
<aplund> failing HD or HDD controler (I've had the latter)
<escott> !grub | FoolsRun
<ubottu> FoolsRun: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: The majority of it is backed up. I recently had windows crash on me, so I made a complete backup a few weeks ago.
<Ziber> is there a way to determine if its a failing HD or HDD controller?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, you could look into SMART to see if it tells you anything (but it's non-trivial to use)
<Glycan> GUYS!!! FOR THE THIRD TIME: HELP!
<FoolsRun> I'd love to boot to a LiveCD but this machine won't boot a bootable USB
<amybunny> ZykoticK9, how feasable is a net install at the moment?
<tensorpudding> Glycan: read what i wrote
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: is that a package?
<Glycan> Opps.
<ZykoticK9> amybunny, ? dunno sorry
<Glycan> GRUB?
<Glycan> ?
<tensorpudding> Glycan: yes
<Glycan> Which is?
<tensorpudding> Glycan: the bootloader
<Glycan> Not sure.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: it's the thing that lets you choose whether to start windows or ubuntu, presumably
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, no SMART is a HD status function - i forget what the package(s) are called
<Glycan> How would I know?
<FoolsRun> Right now I have "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB" repeating to infinity on my screen
<Glycan> Nothing does.
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: Oddly, I am able to use terminal to browse my files.
<Glycan> All I see is PoenixBIOS
<tensorpudding> Glycan: hold down right shift after the BIOS is finished
 * Ziber throughly rsync's his backup
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, see http://www.linuxjournal.com/magazine/monitoring-hard-disks-smart for some guidance in using the CLI SMART program
<escott> FoolsRun, repeating "GRUB" is apparently a failed attempt to read the root filesystem
<zarbula> Ubuntu, Just put a PCI x-fi card I had around, works but it makes this static noise every 6 secs or so.  Any clues how to troubleshoot that?
<FoolsRun> escott: would repairing GRUB with something like rescatux b elikely to fix that sort of thing?
<Glycan> Wow. It stopped showing BIOS
<escott> FoolsRun, I would follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub and restore grub to both mbrs
<escott> FoolsRun, you have two disks right? what do you have on the mbr of disk 1
<AaeRohn> Azelphur LoL still does not play
<bison> what should i use in my nvidia card? proprietary or open source?
<comthre3> Hi, can someone help me with an issue im facing with uShare? Im using 11.04 downloaded ushare from the repo, setup everything is fine and dandy. dlna option is turned on, my PS3 recognizes the uPnP i can also see the folders, but for some reason the server wont load the files. all the folders/subfolders are there, but the ps3 and my other upnp device shows no data. how can i solve this?
<tensorpudding> Glycan: what do you see
<FoolsRun> The 1st disk boots fine, actually
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: I found the package. smartmontools.
<FoolsRun> escott: the first disk boots fine actually
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: check your wine --version
<escott> FoolsRun, so you are switching the boot order in the bios
<FoolsRun> escott: I cloned the 1st disk onto a second, but am so far unable to make it bootable.
<AaeRohn> Azelphur 1.3
<FoolsRun> escott: actually just unplugging the first one
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: and the rest of it?
<Glycan> No, I'm not, I think- this is a windows vista machine that got U put on it- nothing more.
<escott> FoolsRun, by switching the boot order you may be switching the numbering.. so grub is looking for hd1 which doesn't exist because hd1 is not hd0
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: 1.3.19
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: yea, now your on the latest, I always like to confirm that one :p
<comthre3> anyone?
<escott> FoolsRun, remember SATA is closer to SCSI than it is to IDE
<Glycan> Ergo, no GNU stuff.
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: next up have you checked the wine appdb?
<rmatte> After upgrading to 11.04 I'm getting flashing white squares when I view flash video (for basically any site except youtube).  Does anyone have a fix for this?
<FoolsRun> escott: so it's truly impossible to fix this from inside my working hard drive, because as soon as I remove that drive, everything renumbers and it breaks.
<gueriLLaPunK> omg im so scared. i just installed 11.04 and ive never used a ubuntu OS before.
<gueriLLaPunK> change is scary
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: you be talking to a guy who don't know computers as much as he would like
<bison> what should i use in my nvidia card? proprietary or open source?
<rmatte> gueriLLaPunK: you'll survive
<comthre3> Hi, can someone help me with an issue im facing with uShare? Im using 11.04 downloaded ushare from the repo, setup everything is fine and dandy. dlna option is turned on, my PS3 recognizes the uPnP i can also see the folders, but for some reason the server wont load the files. all the folders/subfolders are there, but the ps3 and my other upnp device shows no data. how can i solve this?
<escott> FoolsRun, there may be some magic to do that, but these are easy to fix from a livecd and a chroot environment
<ZykoticK9> bison, only YOU can answer that question
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141 have a read and see if there's anything relevant to you
<Glycan> Can I put GRUB on a cd?
<comthre3> sorry for flooding, but i dont know the protocol for asking questions here,,
<gueriLLaPunK> for a SSH tunnel app. im using gSTM. is there a better one?
<escott> FoolsRun, I would break it permanenty and then fix it from a chroot
<tensorpudding> bison: i recommend using the proprietary driver
<rmatte> comthre3: Use mediatomb instead
<bison> after update, my system is not working anymore, black screen
<tensorpudding> Glycan: how would that work?
<gueriLLaPunK> i was normally using putty on windows
<FoolsRun> escott: if only I could get any removable media to boot on this machine.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you never said if GRUB came up when you held down right shift
<comthre3> rmatte, mediatomb wont autostart, neither will it autorefresh the content, plus ushare is lighter,,
<bison> tensorpudding: i use proprietary driver in 11.04 but it hangs
<rmatte> comthre3: I personally use ps3 media center
<comthre3> rmatte JAVA?
<Glycan> Is there any reason at all for a computly Win machine to have GRUB on it? ANd, no.
<escott> FoolsRun, if you have this kind of physical access could you temporarily attach a sata cdrom device?
<rmatte> ps3mediaserver rather
<rmatte> and yes, it is java based
<gueriLLaPunK> Is there a guide somewhere that recommends what software I should install for 11.04?
<FoolsRun> escott: if I had one, sure :)
<tensorpudding> Glycan: did you remove Ubuntu? if so, you should remove GRUB. otherwise, keep GRUB on
<rmatte> it's works amazingly well
<comthre3> rmatte too heavy,, tried it but couldnt figure it out too much transcoding and such,
<Glycan> I did not remove U, I removed Win, there is no grub.
<tensorpudding> gueriLLaPunK: you can search by category in the Software Center, and there are recommendations and reviews
<FoolsRun> escott: presuming I can get a Natty livecd booted, what are the steps? install-grub has hanged on me every time I've tried it so far.
<Glycan> Can I make a livecd out of grub?
<rmatte> comthre3: also, why do you think mediatomb won't autostart?
<tensorpudding> gueriLLaPunK: it depends on what you want
<rmatte> comthre3: it did last time I used it
<escott> FoolsRun, you could also try the #grub channel and see if they know any tricks, I'm just guessing that is the source of the problems, they could probably confirm
<comthre3> rmatte,  it wont for some reason now, in my case its running as root,
<FoolsRun> escott: I'm pretty sure you're right. I just don't know how to fix it :)
<comthre3> rmatte, cant figure out how to change that
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you're not making any sense
<Glycan> ?
<Glycan> Nither are you.
<escott> FoolsRun, mount the ubuntu system, bind mount /dev and /proc, chroot in as root, run grub-install and grub-mkconfig
<rmatte> comthre3: The last time I used it it automagically installed a /etc/init.d file for it and would auto-run it on startup
<rmatte> comthre3: then you'd actually manage the settings via a web browser
<rmatte> I assume it's still relatively the same
<FoolsRun> escott: I'll try, but grub-install hung after finding /boot/grub when I tried it before.
<rmatte> also, it supports auto-refreshing of content
<tensorpudding> Glycan: You said that your machine was "complete win", then you said that you removed Windows
<gueriLLaPunK> where can I find a site that shows a screenshot of different GNOME themes?
<Glycan> There is no grub, there are leftovers from Windows, there is Ubuntu but whatever the boot loader is, it points to Windows leftovers (possibly windows kernel, I have no idea what hapend to that)
<escott> FoolsRun, i've never had that problem, so I'm not sure what is going on there
<Glycan> It used to be win, and then I dleted eavyrthign in the Windows folder due to space/mispartitioning issues
<tensorpudding> Glycan: then it sounds like GRUB is on there, since when you install Ubuntu you put GRUB on
<comthre3> rmatte, i honestly couldnt find anything online that was even remotely close to automagically, all howto's consisted of editing various files to get it to autostart, tried all, and nothing
<Glycan> Really?
<Glycan> Oh, I get it know.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: GRUB is the bootloader for Ubuntu, you see.
<Glycan> I see.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: removing Windows shouldn't make it not work though
<Glycan> Whatever bootloader is first, is window's.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: do you get a menu when you boot asking you which you want to boot into?
<comthre3> rmatte, i keep on getting data is corrupted in PMS do you know how to solve that?
<Glycan> No.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: did you get that before you removed windows?
<Glycan> No.
<rmatte> comthre3: where are you seeing that error, on the ps3 itself?
<tensorpudding> Glycan: then how did you boot into ubuntu?
<Glycan> I had eavrything workign before I removed windows.
<yuskhanzab> how to share folder between windows and ubuntu?
<comthre3> rmatte,  yes
<tensorpudding> yuskhanzab: on the same machine?
<yuskhanzab> i mean betweean another computer
<syrinx_> !samba | yuskhanzab
<ZykoticK9> yuskhanzab, check out Samba
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tensorpudding> yuskhanzab: windows file sharing is available on ubuntu, it's called samba
<escott> FoolsRun, you could also dd over the grub, then switch the device order, then reinstall grub on what would then be sda
<tensorpudding> yuskhanzab: it integrates seamlessly with ubuntu's shared folders
<escott> FoolsRun, your bios should see that sda has all zeros in the mbr and move on to sdb to boot
<Glycan> Firmware boots window's bootloader. which sees 'ubuntu' (e.g. grub), wich you can choose, and then choose ubuntu.
<Glycan> E.g. two-step thing.
<yuskhanzab> need to install it 1st?
<tensorpudding> Glycan: that's odd
<rmatte> comthre3: I just installed mediatomb and it does come with a startup script: /etc/init.d/mediatomb.  As far as PMS goes, you need to check the traces tab and correct anything you see there (you may have to install codecs via aptitude)
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you did install grub when you installed ubuntu right?
<Glycan> Presuamably.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: are they on separate disks?
<Glycan> No.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: okay, well, you'll need to reinstall grub anyway
<katya^> hello, I was wondering if it's possible to change the screen-edge that the unity launcher is on
<Glycan> There was a non-wondow bootloader, so I guess that was grub
<comthre3> rmatte, please hook me up with that autostart script, are u on natty? i cannot for the life of me get it to autostart
<katya^> its kind of cool but its hard to get used to it being on the left
<Glycan> How do I install grub without acces?
<Glycan> CD?
<Griemak> @katya^ No, not yet.
<katya^> what about with a source patch?
<rmatte> comthre3: yes I'm on natty, check if the script is there for you
<MrKeuner> hello, natty here... in synaptic, items in residual config section cannot be purged... Any idea what may be wrong? is it me or everyone?
<tacomaster> i just want to say that 11.04 is stunning
<tensorpudding> Glycan: what do you mean without CD?
<yakubori> hello
<tensorpudding> Glycan: you can't boot from a live cd?
<syrinx_> hi yakubori
<Glycan> Not really.
<syrinx_> tacomaster: agreed
<randomperson> question: is installing ubuntu supposed to cause the computer to go black right after it says "resizing partition"?
<Glycan> All it makes is a bad shell.
<Glycan> No GUI.
<Jordan_U> randomperson: No.
<Glycan> Some 'busybox' BS.
<tensorpudding> Glycan: odd
<tensorpudding> Glycan: this is the same thing you installed from?
<Jordan_U> randomperson: Do *not* pull the plug.
<syrinx_> ^^
<randomperson> Jordan_U: it wasn't unplugged
<syrinx_> randomperson: wait for a bit
<AaeRohn> Azelphur: found the ubuntu directions, and as I said before, I don't know Ubuntu as much as I want to.... I'm a tad lost
<geekbri> anybody know a good way to test how much load a bind server can handle ?
<Azelphur> AaeRohn: time for a pm I suppose :)
<randomperson> it was folded shut for a bit, though...
<Jordan_U> randomperson: Some people freak out and force shutdown the computer. I was just making sure you didn't do that :)
<Glycan> Crap, I'm really sorry, I have to go.
<Glycan> Are you here tommorow around four?
<Jordan_U> randomperson: Do you still hear the drive spinning?
<randomperson> Jordan_U: no
<Griemak> geekbri: Dnsperf and Inflobox offer good tools
<Glycan> Anyways, I have to go, hope to see you tommorow.
<comthre3> rmatte,  hmmm its there,, lemme check something
<geekbri> griemak: thank you!
<Jordan_U> randomperson: Can you try pinging the computer?
<randomperson> "pinging"?
<chille> http://chille.se/temp/GPT.png ^_^
<escott> randomperson, ping ip.address.of.computer
<comthre3> mediatomb/mediatomb.db): Permission denied
<comthre3>  
<Jordan_U> randomperson: Are you familiar with the network troubleshooting tool "ping"?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: According to that utility, there are sectors that are 'waiting to be remapped'. What does that mean and how do I... remap them?
<randomperson> no...
<escott> randomperson, from the command line
<comthre3> rmatte, I still need to be root to run it, so autostarting can be a problem..
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, I have NO idea - never heard of that before.  Good luck!
<randomperson> hm? the computer screen is blank
<escott> chille, what was your gpt question?
<geekbri> griemak: no chance youve tried to run a dns server on an ec2 micro instance is there ?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: :/
<CannedCorn> hey guys, is there anything i should be aware of if upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10
<CannedCorn> do you just do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jrib> !notes | CannedCorn
<ubottu> CannedCorn: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<CannedCorn> headless box
<RyanD> Hey folks, trying to get Ubuntu running but I'm having trouble *connecting* to my router with a D-Link USB Card (DWA-125 07d1:3c16).. I'm able to see a list of available connections but it's never able to connect..  Could someone point me in the right direction?  I've searched the forums but haven't found much related to my specific issue..
<jrib> !upgrade | CannedCorn
<ubottu> CannedCorn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Griemak> geekbri: sorry, no I haven't
<chille> escott: i have trouble with booting my system. the kernel starts but can't find the root filesystem
<rmatte> comthre3: you're not understanding... mediatomb runs as a server in the background
<geekbri> griemak well thanks for the info!
<chille> escott: however GParted find it and i can mount it without any trouble
<escott> chille, it may be that the initrd doesn't understand gpt
<Philip`_> how can i delete a file that i can't in the browser?
<rmatte> comthre3: those autostart scripts in /etc/init.d are executed as root on bootup
<rmatte> comthre3: so once it's started on bootup, then you manage it from your web browser
<rmatte> comthre3: and it's always running as long as the computer is running
<Jordan_U> randomperson: Does the monitor appear off (no backlight) or just black?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, this appears to have some info for ya http://kb.acronis.com/content/9133
<chille> escott: the kernel can't even mount the root file system and start initrd
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: where is this file?
<chille> escott: i just get a kernel panic
<escott> chille, i don't know a better way to find out for sure than to unpack the initrd, but thats probably why
<Philip`_> aeon-ltd: D:\, I get this error: Unable to trash file: Input/output error
<randomperson> Jordan_U: I can't really tell... but some of the little lights on it are on
<Philip`_> it's a 0byte size file
<comthre3> rmatte, I know thats whats supposed to happen theoretically, in my case its different unfortunately. it wont start on startup, and I cannot configure it from the webrowser unless i run it from the terminal
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: Hm, thanks. I googled and found out that this program has a 'self-test feature' which, in theory, may fix it. Running that now
<chille> escott: oh.. wait.. initrd.. of course.. i'm mixing it up with something else
<chille> escott: well, i can try unpacking initrd and see whats inside
<multipass|2> is there any way to revert compiz fusion back in 11.04? back to 10.10?
<rmatte> comthre3: how do you know it won't run on startup?  Have you even tried now that the script is there?
<randomperson> whoa, now it just turned back on...
<randomperson> it says "resizing partition" again. well, that was strange.
<comthre3> rmatte, give me a sec, i just changed the user from root to my user, ill give it a restart and check,, ill brb
<escott> chille, what kind of system is this? bios + gpt disk, or pure efi?
<Damis> Hi, I'm on a live CD. I am trying to use Gparted to turn a number of partitions into unallocated space, is there a way to do this?
<chille> escott: BIOS + GPT
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: no idea, but i assume you can force it with sudo
<Philip`_> I don't know how aeon-ltd
<rmatte> Damis: yeh, just select the partitions in gparted and remove them, then click apply, it's not hard
<Damis> rmatte: Select them and press delete?
<CannedCorn> thanks guys
<Dylan-sama> hey guys, which manpage should i be reading to follow all the bond* keywords in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Dylan-sama> they don't seem to be in man interfaces
<escott> chille, you could try using gdisk to establish a hybrid mbr, its a bit of a pain to maintain (you have to always use gdisk to manage it)
<randomperson> is being disconnected from the internet in the middle of installing likely to cause problems?
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: who created this file?
<eiriksvin> hey, has anyone heard of how to install Natty onto a ACPI x64 based PC?
<jimmybrite> why does windows7 repair sees the windows partition as D:, is it because of the dreaded "system reserved 100mb" partition?
<escott> chille, that way you could create a small /boot at the front of the disk, and give it a traditional msdos filesystem
<DrFrankenstein> Hi, after doing a clean install of Natty, most GTK applications are *not* using the theme I selected in gnome-appearence-properties. Instead, they use a default control style, kind of like "Redmond".
<chille> escott: yeah. or i could just reinstall ubuntu and everything would probably work :(
<rmatte> Damis: you're basically just asking how to remove partitions using gparted, right?
<escott> rather partition
<Philip`_> aeon-ltd: I did, it was a file that I needed on windows, but it is in use by Windows right now, but I can't disable it in windows without problem, so I want to remove this file and replace it with another with the same name, but I'm getting errors.
<chille> escott: it worked the 2-3 first times i booted the computer
<Damis> rmatte: Correct, I need to change the existing partitions into one unallocated block.
<escott> ok
<Damis> Whilst keeping my HFS+partition intact
<aplund> Does anyone have 11.04 and noveau working with suspend/resume ?
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: you should really ask in #windows they'll know more
<Philip`_> aeon-ltd: It's not a problem with windows, it's Ubuntu that I am in now that I'm trying to delete.
<rmatte> Damis: Let's say you have Part1|Part2|Part3 and you remove Part1 and Part3, there is no way to move Part2 to where Part1 was allowing Parts2 and Part3 to become one unallocated block.
<jimmybrite> i think im gonna forget about 11.04, I've been spending almost 2 weeks trying to get it to work...
<Ziber> would anyone who's familiar with smartmontools in ubuntu 10.10 be able to tell me what 'check filesystem' does exactly?
<rmatte> Damis: the only way I can think of doing it would be to backup the whole filesystem structure, delete all partitions, create a new one, and copy the files back
<eiriksvin> hey, has anyone heard of how to install Natty onto a ACPI x64 based PC?
<groundnuty> hey, anyone recall a video player with ability to bookmark parts/time frames of video?
<Damis> rmatte: I see. Well the result of removing them will still serve my need. Thanks for the help :)
<rmatte> Damis: no problem
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: ok then, cd into the directory and 'sudo rm nameoffile'
 * Dylan-sama prods again about network bond* commands
<Philip`_> aeon-ltd: how can I get into the file system? It's on D:\
<Philip`_> and it
<Philip`_> 's mounted in nautilus
<Dylan-sama> bond-slaves none
<Dylan-sama> bond-mode 4
<Dylan-sama> bond-miimon 100
<Dylan-sama> bond-downdelay 0
<Dylan-sama> bond-updelay 0
<Dylan-sama> bond-lacp-rate fast
<Dylan-sama> bond-xmit_hash_policy 1
<Dylan-sama> err whoops
<Ziber> would anyone who's familiar with smartmontools in ubuntu 10.10 be able to tell me what 'check filesystem' does exactly?
<Dylan-sama> didn't mean to paste that...
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: it'll be in /mnt as whatever you mounted it as
<eiriksvin> hey, has anyone heard of how to install Natty onto a ACPI x64 based PC?
<ZykoticK9> aeon-ltd, don't you mean /media?
<aeon-ltd> Philip`_: what ZykoticK9 said
<Philip`_> aeon-ltd: this is one of the few times on Ubuntu, I mounted it in the nautilus, I have no idea how to navigate in the terminal
<kristianpaul> Can i dd a ubuntu iso to a memory stick to load ubuntu from usb?
<yakubori> nice rhythmbox bug - click the 'Start or Stop Visulization' icon while a song is playing, then click the X to close the visualization window and that song will get deleted! rather than simply closing the visualization, the player will move on to the next track, if applicable :D
<IdleOne> !usb | kristianpaul
<ubottu> kristianpaul: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ZykoticK9> Philip`_, in a terminal if you type "mount" it will show you everything that is mounted, then "cd /mount/point/shown" to change to it's location
<Dogears> What is the correct syntax to upgrade virtualbox to the latest version
<yakubori> that's 11.04 Desktop btw
<rlcarr> I am upgrading from 10.04.2 to 10.10.  Upgrade went fine until libdevmapper upgrade.  Has been sitting there with CPU pegged at 70% for 30 minutes.  Any way to restart the upgrade/try again?
<ZykoticK9> Dogears, if you installed using an Ubuntu method "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" should update everything possible.
<kristianpaul> thanks
<kristianpaul> bye bye
<Philip`_> ZykoticK9: Thank's got it, how do I delete the file ?
<yakubori> thanfully, the music is not deleted from the filesystem, just the rhythmbox interface...
<ZykoticK9> Philip`_, "rm filename"
<hiexpo> rlcarr, just stay with 10.04 it is lts
<Ademan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Philip`_> ok sweet, thanks
<rlcarr> hiexpo: it's a desktop and I'm trying to get it up to 11.04.  Anyway, I've already started the upgrade.  It's partway through and has already installed a lot of things.
<eiriksvin> hey, has anyone heard of how to install Natty onto a ACPI x64 based PC?
<ZykoticK9> eiriksvin, what do you mean by "ACPI x64 based PC"?  You can use AMD64 to install to either Intel/AMD 64 CPUs.
<hiexpo> rlcarr, ok unfortunately you will be sorry    10.04 is the best one right now
<cyg^> /server irc.choopa.net
<GThoth> hi
<hiexpo> !hello | GThoth
<tepster> i thought most pc's today are acpi compliant
<Dogears> ZykoticK9: The repository doesnt have the latest version so I need to upgrade from the latest deb
<SeanChambers> I have a unity question. Everytime I click on the application icon on the sidebar, it just shows me the instance of the application I already have open. How can i get the icon to launch a new instance?
<aplund> gmail integration in 11.04 sux
<ZykoticK9> Dogears, add Oracle's repo then!
<Dogears> ZykoticK9: great thanks
<Jordan_U> SeanChambers: Right click, open new window.
<GThoth> can some one tell me what happened to the md5sum verification numbers that we use to verify the installation cd after the download?
<pamela> hi im having an issue with wireless. in 10.10 i had to activate an additional driver for my wireless to work. in 11.04, it says the driver is still activated, but it isnt showing any wireless card as being installed
<Jordan_U> GThoth: Nothing has happened to them.
<pamela> or at least its acting as though no network card is installed
<SeanChambers> Jordan_U: I don't have that option when I right click on the icon
<ZykoticK9> Dogears, see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads for instructions
<GThoth> I can't find them for 11.04 I just downloaded
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | GThoth
<ubottu> GThoth: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<SeanChambers> Just the app name, keep in launcher and quit
<GThoth> thx
<Jordan_U> SeanChambers: It may be application specific. I know it's offered for nautilus.
<SeanChambers> ahh
<SeanChambers> yeah, firefox has the option
<SeanChambers> chrome doesnt :(
<Jordan_U> SeanChambers: Check if a bug report has been filed already and if not try filing one.
<litropy_> does anyone have an update as to why update apt-xapian-index has to run and take up 100% cpu?
<SeanChambers> Jordan_U: ok. thanks
<eiriksvin> <ZykoticK9> i used amd64, but i cant get gpart to run or anything
<ZykoticK9> eiriksvin, do you get an error message?
<francesc1> so has anyone made the switch to 11.04
<jimmybrite> tried to, but I can't
<UbuntuNoob> i tried it i didnt care for it i wiped and came back
<jiohdi> francesc1: so far so good
<francesc1> UbuntuNoob: LOL yup did the exact same thing today
<jw_> Hi, are there any sound themes for Ubuntu 11.04? If so where/how can I get them?
<Dr_Willis> No real issues with 11.04 here.
<jiohdi> francesc1: but I am not using unity
<syrinx_> UbuntuNoob: you might want to change your nick....
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuNoob, francesc1 I'd LOVE to know how many people have done just that.
<UbuntuNoob> yeah, i felt like i was using some sort of mac os with that sidebar
<UbuntuNoob> why syrinx_
<Dr_Willis> jw_:  i dont recall seeing many (if any) sound themes at all. Gnome-look web site might have some.
<francesc1> Unity is useless i find
<syrinx_> !noob | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jimmybrite> I'd be happy if I could get my hd3000/opengl/java working with 10.10
<jw_> dr_willis, thank you!
<UbuntuNoob> honestly ive had this name for literally like a year
<Dr_Willis> I dont find unity and mac the same at all.. but i have also started using Cairo Dock + unity. :) so i guess its even more mac-like now.
<syrinx_> :/
<francesc1> Dr_Willis: Have u tried gnome 3 ... thats more mac like i find
<barcef> what is the new replacement for the power inhibit applet? If you watch movies you need it.
<UbuntuNoob> not necessarily the same as a mac os, but the sidebar was all to reminiscent, and im really happy with the taskbar at the top of 10.04/10 with applications, places, system, et
<jw_> I finally just got all the effects to work on mine along with docky. Now that I have my environment close to setup I can start enjoying Natty a little more now.
<guampa> need a hand with this...what could be setting my hostname to "localhost.localdomain" on each boot? /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts show the original name of the computer
<UbuntuNoob> does k3b really not burn an audio cd if theyre in an mp3 format and not wav?
<guampa> if i run "hostname myrealhostname.net" everything gets back to normal
<barcef> guampa, maybe you aren';t actually saving them. are you changing them with sudo before the editor?
<PlayStationJunki> sup everyone
<guampa> i'm looking at their contents now, they show the correct name
<guampa> even more, some gettys DO show the correct hostname, which leads me to think the hostname is correct at some part of the boot process
<guampa> (when i login i get again localhost.localdomain at the prompt)
<barcef> guampa,  then I don't have a clue. Just remembere someone who was doing ti so fast that they didn't notice that the changes were not taking effect.
<Dr_Willis> guampa:  check the host name command. make sure itts not just your bash prompt thats incorrect.
<GeneralAntilles> Resume is failing on two machines with 11.04. Same symptoms on both. Debugging's Magic number doesn't hash any hardware. Any hints?
<Dr_Willis> guampa:  check value of your PS1 variable.
<Ziber> is there anything i can try from within ubuntu to correct bad disk sectors?
<guampa> Dr_Willis: if i  type hostname -f i get "localhost.localdomain"
<DrFrankenstein> Hi, after doing a clean install of Natty, most GTK applications are *not* using the theme I selected in gnome-appearence-properties. Instead, they use a default control style, probably "Raleigh". This happens no matter which theme I choose, including "Ambience", and no matter which desktop I'm using (Unity, Gnome...).
<barcef> GeneralAntilles,  not working on my HP z6 either... it seems to be very widespread.
<barcef> what is the new replacement for the power inhibit applet? If you watch movies you need it.
<GeneralAntilles> barcef, so, downgrade to 10.10 for the time being if I want usable portables?
 * GeneralAntilles wonders how this passed QA
<GeneralAntilles> Also: is there a thread or a bug somewhere I can follow?
<IWantFroyo> @GeneralAntilles What other OSes do you have on there? (assuming you're using partitioned magic)
<ZykoticK9> GeneralAntilles, there is basically no QA in Ubuntu - just a very frequent release schedule that must be maintained.
<devkorcvince> does 11.04 use compiz? or something else?
<GeneralAntilles> IWantFroyo: one is Ubuntu-only. The other is currently Ubuntu and Windows 7 (mostly because 11.04 refuses to work properly).
<IWantFroyo> @devkorcvince yes it uses compiz
<ZykoticK9> devkorcvince, compiz (or a modified version of it)
<GeneralAntilles> ZykoticK9: well, that explains a lot. . . .
<IWantFroyo> @GeneralAntilles DOS partitioned systems like Windows tend to screw stuff up
<IWantFroyo> @GeneralAntilles try rebooting normally from Windows several times
<GeneralAntilles> IWantFroyo: yes, well, why is the Ubuntu-only machine doing the same shit?
<GeneralAntilles> I call strawman. :)
<Ziber> Would 'a few bad sectors' (2047 to be exact) stop my home folder from opening on ubuntu 10.10?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, if your home directory is located on those bad sectors - very possibly
<barcef> GeneralAntilles,  read the hibrenate issues with 10.04/10 to point you in the right direction. It might be safe to assume that if those units presented a hibernation issue with a previous version, then the same fix might work in natty.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, can you get to the directory from terminal?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: yeah, I can
<GeneralAntilles> barcef: 10.10 worked fine on the netbook, haven't tried 10.10 on the x220.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, it's just nautilus that the issue?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: I succesfully rsync'd my files to my external HD
<Ziber> perhaps?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: is reinstalling nautilus a viable solution?
<barcef> GeneralAntilles,  ahhh.. I had the same issue with my netbook until I switched to the UNR version, I recommend it as it's more resource friendly with netbooks.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, have you run an fsck on the partition?
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: Can you run it on the same partition that ubuntu is running on?
<IWantFroyo> @Ziber Is Nautilus the only file manager you've tried? @GeneralAntilles Sorry I don't have anything
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, i doubt reinstall nautilus would do anything.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, no the partition shouldn't be mounted - thus a LiveCD would be ideal
<GeneralAntilles> IWantFroyo: fair enough. :)
<Ziber> IWantFroyo: It was working perfectly fine up until this afternoon.
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: This was installed on a loaned flash drive. I dont actually have a CD of ubuntu 10.10. Was thinking of doing that tomorrow, in fact. On the off chance that I do have to reinstasll.
<IWantFroyo> Ziber: Did you update or see any weird action going on before the break?
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, is the flash drive a LiveUSB?
<pux0r3>  /msg nickserv identify oceancity
<Ziber> IWantFroyo: My windows VM was acting a little slow, but other than that, no.
<pux0r3> hmm
<ZykoticK9> pux0r3, time to change your password
<pux0r3> yes, yes it is
<devkorcvince> hmmm I would probably wait for 11.10 or 12.04 LTS base on the feeds here
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: It was loaned when I originally installed. I had to put all the original data back on it.
<pux0r3> any help for a n00b?
<IWantFroyo> Ziber: Do you mean a VM in ubuntu running Windows, or vice versa?
<escott> !help | pux0r3
<ubottu> pux0r3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ziber> IWantFroyo: yes, a virtualbox VM inside ubuntu, running windows 7.
<pux0r3> nevermind
<Ziber> IWantFroyo: In fact, thanks for reminding me. I should back that up, too.
<ZykoticK9> Ziber, I'd recommend you find some LiveMedia and fsck the drive.  But the dmesg I/O errors still suggest something physically wrong with the drive (in my opinion/experience, so your backups might be important)
<Ziber> ZykoticK9: Yeah... that didnt seem like a good sign to me.
<shmup> so with an extended display on 11.04 using ubuntu, can i NOT have the unity panel on the other monitor?
<shmup> with the hopes of using a gnome-panel, but i just wanna disable the 2nd panel to begin with. its redundant because it lists all the same shit on it that i cant right click and remove.
<lahwran> how would I use gvfs/nautilus network stuff to connect to an ftp server?
<IWantFroyo> shmup: Alt-F1, type 'gconf-editor', look for the gnome options, panels, and then uncheck the panel you don't want
<ZykoticK9> lahwran, "Connect to Server" and FTP is in the dropdown list
<lahwran> ah cool
<connor__> i need help upgrading ubuntu 10.10
<connor__> hello
<IWantFroyo> connor: What do you need help with? Alt-F2 'update-manager -d'
<IWantFroyo> connor: Then select the stable release
<ZykoticK9> IWantFroyo, connor__ "update-manager -d" means Development version (probably not what your looking for, might not even currently exist)
<ianm_> having problems with a Quadro FX 1700 on 11.04, the NVidia Configuration tool says the proprietary driver is "activated but not in use", although the monitor is connected via the quadro
<renegaid> I thought ubuntu was suppose to be fast? It runs really laggy
<bison> k
<IWantFroyo> ZykoticK9: Whoops! Thanks for catching it! I'm used to using betas...
<connor__> when i update ubuntu 10.10 it says could not fetch file
<ZykoticK9> IWantFroyo, :) your "stable" gave you away too
<cdavis> My locale seems to be messed up, where do I go to fix it?
<cdavis> i.e. Dell DRACs give me spanish and my co-worker still gets english
<connor__> when i upgrade the upgrade wont download
<escott> cdavis, export LC_* in your .bashrc
<connor__> you people are no use bye
<quant> renegaid, is it also "laggy" when you're not using the web broswer?
<escott> cdavis, see if those have been modified
<IWantFroyo> connor___: go to software sources
<iggyology> I just started using xubuntu. I tried putting a firefox icon in the launch bar. Now it only opens through a terminal window. Can someone help me make it work without a terminal window?
<Chaorain> can someone help me fix this problem? my bug is exactly described here.http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux/issues/59
<connor__> how do i speed up ubuntu
<cdavis> escott: I will check
<IWantFroyo> connor___: edit-software sources, then check the mirror
<IWantFroyo> connor____: It is possible your mirror is down.
<Chaorain> connor__: are you using 11.04?
<bison> is it advisable to download the latest nvidia driver for 11.04 on their website?
<brianl> How would I go about upgrading my Ubuntu from 32bit to 64bit? Or do i need to do a clean install?
<cdavis> escott: I don't have any export LC_ in .bashrc
<ZykoticK9> brianl, clean install is ONLY way
<IWantFroyo> brianl: You will have to do a clean install.
<brianl> yeah i figured, okay thanks
<escott> cdavis, what does `locale` say
<iggyology> I did the same thing with Thunderbird. It won't load either.
<connor__> well when i closed my lid for a while and opened it ubuntu 11.04 was installed is that normal
<connor__> im also using an acer aspire one
<IWantFroyo> connor___: It's probably a glitch. Is it actually 11.04? (unity and all the good stuff?)
<torrento> alguien sabe algo de esto? (xaralx:7417): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_window_get_visual: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<cdavis> escott: n_US.UTF-8 for most of them. LC_ALL has nothing
<IWantFroyo> connor___: If it is, then it worked.
<connor__> yes it has the fancy sidebar to the left and search
<escott> cdavis, and LANG is en_US or en_GB
<IWantFroyo> connor___: Then, unless it starts messing up, you have a successful upgrade.
<iggyology> If a firefox icon in the launch bar only opens with a terminal window, is that because I have the wrong stuff in the command block?
<connor__> bye its ok
<cdavis> escott: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<ZykoticK9> iggyology, what' in the command block?  /usr/bin/firefox or similar?
<escott> cdavis, what are Dell DRACs? it seems like your language is set to english in all the right places
<k|oWn> Using the 11.04 Live CD, it gets to the point where the Ubuntu logo is on the screen with the five colored dots moving below it, but it never goes anywhere past there. Ive tried ctr-alt-f1 to look at a console for errors but that has nothing there. has anyone seen this hangup like this when trying to load into the Live CD ? or could it just be that my CD burned from the ISO using brasero with passing checksum, is currupted and I should tr
<k|oWn> y making another one ?
<iggyology> ZykoticK9, yes that's it
<Bangkalan> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<escott> !es | torrento
<ubottu> torrento: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bison> after installing ubuntu 11.04, hangs
<cdavis> escott: Dell Remote Access Cards, HTTP shows me spanish. When I first installed Google was in the wrong language too
<IWantFroyo> k|oWn: Try holding down esc (going into grub), pressing e, and then typing acpi=off?
<ZykoticK9> iggyology, that seem correct?  did you say you are using Xubuntu?  you might want to give the #xubuntu channel a try (if you don't get an answer here)
<iggyology> it tried there, no luck, everyone is a bot I guess
<cdavis> escott: Maybe it is just firefox, Chrome shows me in english
<tarvid> how do I explore monitor detection?
<escott> cdavis, there must be something in your firefox config which is sending a request for spanish... i didn't know http supported a preferred language header
<iggyology> ZykoticK9, should I have anything in the working directory?
<ZykoticK9> iggyology, no.  Is there a "run in terminal" checkbox or something?
<Bangkalan> Anyone know where I can get ubuntu ultimate edition ?
<cdavis> escott: OK, I will look in firefox
<IWantFroyo> Bangkalan: There is no ubuntu ultimate, though canonical has training with ultimate in it
<iggyology> ZykoticK9, I had to check the run in terminal block to make the icon work
<ZykoticK9> Bangkalan, Ultimate Edition is not an official Ubuntu version, and not supported in this channel
<iggyology> I wish I could get rid of that
<ZykoticK9> iggyology, if "run in terminal" is checked, it's gonna open a terminal
<IWantFroyo> Bangkalan: Ubuntu Ultimate is probably canonical.org's training service
<IdleOne> IWantFroyo: no it isn't
<Bangkalan> How i can get all package in ubuntu ? ?
<ZykoticK9> IWantFroyo, Ultimate Edition is just some Ubuntu "ripoff" with added codecs etc.
<IWantFroyo> Ubuntu Advantage. Whoops. In that case, there is no Ultimate.
<k|oWn>  IWantFroyo: When should I hold down esc, after it starts loading the CD ?\
<tarvid> Bangkalan, you won't like the result of installing 30,000 packages
<iggyology> ZykoticK9, yes, but if it's not checked than the icon becomes a dud and does nothing when clicked
<escott> Bangkalan, not to mention that you cannot install all packages on the same system as some conflict
<IWantFroyo> k|oWn: Start holding it down at the purple screen. Just keep holding it.
<ZykoticK9> iggyology, i have no idea man sorry, I don't use XFCE at all
<IWantFroyo> k|oWn: You will get a list of possible boot options. 'e' at the first one.
<__import__> does Ubuntu server's cron support running something at boot time?
<Bangkalan> Anything I do in ubuntu it must get a package before . . .
<k|oWn> IWantFroyo: purple screen? all i get is a black screen with the logo and five scrolling dots
<escott> __import__, rc.locale
<ZykoticK9> iggyology, actually I'm lying a little, i just got compiz running on XFCE the other day - but haven't tried it since.
<__import__> additionally, will the cron run without the user logging in?
<iggyology> thanks ZykoticK9, I'm learning still
<IWantFroyo> k|oWn: Then at that screen. The beta screen was purple.
<escott> __import__, cron does run without being logged in but boot time in /etc/rc.local
<tarvid> __import__, yes
<__import__> escott, ^ s/cron/script/
<cntrational> Ubuntu does not detect my resolution. Help, please.
<__import__> I'm sorry, I'm confused. My interpretation is a general yes. Cron can be set to run at boot up. Is this correct?
<DocPlatypus> __import__: by default cron does run at boot
<__import__> or rather, a cron line
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, what Graphics card are you using "lspci | grep -i vga" from terminal if you are unsure.
<brianl> If i am trying to ssh to my ubuntu box, are there some settings somewhere i need to change to enable that?
<tarvid> cron does not run at bootup, it runs on a time schedule
<escott> __import__, i'm not sure how cron handles boots, you should use a service in rc.local
<IWantFroyo> cntrational: Go to monitors, and let it try to figure it out. If that doesn't work, try googling grub 2 ubuntu wiki, and selecting one of the VGA boot settings
<__import__> escott, will rc.local 1) run the program as a specific user (ie, not root), and 2) be run without logging in?
<DocPlatypus> __import__: some cron daemons will run a line with @reboot instead of a time once every boot
<tarvid> escott, xrandr is you friend but you have to know a bit
<__import__> DocPlatypus, does US 11.04 have this cron?
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<escott> __import__, you can put something to run daily and if crond is not running at the required time i think it figures that out and runs it at the next opportunity, but for boot specific you want a service
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, Intel has good linux support, what resolution are you looking for?  What is currently offered?
<escott> __import__, rc.local will be run as root, but you could su down to the desired user, it would happen as a service (independent of gdm and user login)
<escott> tarvid, i think you mean to tell cntrational about xrandr
<bison> hey guys, need some help with my nvidia card
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: I need a 1368x768 resolution, but the monitor preferences only have 1024x768
<escott> cntrational, xrandr is not listing a 1368 mode?
<bison> i installed 11.04 and what kind of video driver shoul i install,
<UbuntuNoob> hi ubuntu wasnt mounting my iphone when i plugged it in and i started messing with stuff in the software center and now it doesnt even recognize that my iphone is plugged in what can i do to fix this
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, is this on a laptop/netbook of some sort, or an external monitor?
<econdudeawesome> `Howdy all! I had to delete my MoC config file to make it work with Ubuntu 10.10. Would anyone be willing to pastebin their ~/.moc/config example for me?
<Propel> how do you guys like 11.04 release over 10.4?
<PoPpiLLs> Ive been installing ubuntu with the same separate home partition for about 3-4 builds I'm I losing any functionality  by using the same home partition or should i do a fresh install and move over the home files i need
<Takyoji[laptop]> How does one get S-Video working under 11.04 (if different than some prior versions)?
<Propel> over 10.10*
<cntrational> tarvid, escott: i already know about xrandr, yes, but i can't set it persistently, and using it breaks Unity
<francesc1> Anyone in here famialar with the pulseaudio default.pa file ??
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: it's a combined computer-monitor thing; the computer is built into the monitor
<ZykoticK9> Propel, #ubuntu-offtopic question - this is support only (it's a very divisive question i think, you don't want my answer)
<escott> cntrational, the breaking unity could be happening if your graphics card cant support gl at the higher resolution. is the N10 older or newer?
<escott> cntrational, once you have a good mode you could put it into xorg.conf and force it
<cntrational> escott: no, as in, resizing the resolution with xrandr causes unity to glitch
<Propel> oh this is support chan
<Osmodivs> Hello. What's the name of the program wich takes care of shutting down the system? I am tryin to file a bug report with ubuntu-bug <name of the program>
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, so similar to a laptop screen I guess, sorry I don't have any suggestions for you - what others at saying xrandr might help.
<ZykoticK9> s/at/are/
<cntrational> escott: I've already tried editing xorg.conf, but it didn't work
<escott> PoPpiLLs, not likely, there may be some features you are unaware of but thats all
<tarvid> cntrational, try creating an xorg.conf from the running configuration first and then patching it
<ZykoticK9> PoPpiLLs, with the change to Unity much of your home folder config files "may" cause issues.  Good luck.
<cntrational> tarvid: how do I do that?
<escott> PoPpiLLs, I find its helpful to version control select .* folders in ~ for those preferences I actually care about, and then migrat that
<LinuxAway> hi
<francesc1> Anyone in here famialar with the pulseaudio default.pa file ??
<PoPpiLLs> good idea lot of work but i have nothing but time
<ZykoticK9> PoPpiLLs, keeping you old home separate from the new install and selectively moving things over is probably your best bet.
<syrinx_> PoPpiLLs: just github the dotfiles :D
<k|oWn> my 11.04 cd will not go past the "Ubuntu logo with the scrolling dots". there were 5 dots now there are 4, after i hit escape in the bootup and changed the options to acpi=off, the only thing that changed when attempting to use it, it now theres 4 dots. but they just scroll forever still. any advice to get it going ?
<ZykoticK9> k|oWn, nomodeset or something similar to that might get you further
<cntrational> ??
<k|oWn> Zykotick9 is there not a log ot something that can tell me whats going on behind the dots ?
<ZykoticK9> k|oWn, removing quiet from the kernel options may show you what is happening (rather then the dots)
<k|oWn> additional information is that the 10.04 live cd and full install both work just fine on this pc
<escott> cntrational, once you have a good xrandr you can add a ModeLine to xorg.conf
<eoss> hello, how do i install a different radeon driver in ubuntu?
<eoss> 11.4 just came out and i want that one
<PoPpiLLs> going to run my rsync backup one more time then do a fresh install and move my config files manually after i re-install my apps, thanks every one:-)
<escott> cntrational, you can try just creating a Modes section, but you may end up having to create lots of supporting sections http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<PoPpiLLs> syrinx_, im going  to check out github to, thanks
<k|oWn> remove quiet from the kernel options, is this something i can do for the live cd or just with a full install ?
<DrFrankenstein> Hi, after doing a clean install of Natty, most GTK applications are *not* using the theme I selected in gnome-appearence-properties. Instead, they use a default control style, probably "Raleigh". This happens no matter which theme I choose, including "Ambience", and no matter which desktop I'm using (Unity, Gnome...). Any idea on what would be causing that or where to look to fix it?
<escott> cntrational, you could see if the xorgconfig scripts will create a xorg.conf for you
<cntrational> escott: okay, where are the xorgconfig scripts?
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, do you already have an xorg.conf?
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: no
<UbuntuNoob> hi so for some reason my power button is gone from the top right of my desktop in 10.10 on the taskbar and i cant figure how to get it back. any suggestions?
<francesc1> UbuntuNoob: right click on the panel and click add to panel and add the shutdown button
<k|oWn> is this cuz i have a friggin nvidia graphics card ? why is it that every error i see with ubuntu in forums and blurbs online, its all about nvidia not working with ubuntu
<escott> cntrational, Xorg --configure will generate one in the home directory
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, (from memory only, may miss steps!  THIS WILL LOG YOU OUT!)  - alt+ctrl+f1 to get a VT, "sudo service gdm stop", "sudo X --configure", "sudo cp /root/xorg.* /etc/X11/xorg.conf", "sudo service gdm start" (hope that's correct)
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<francesc1> k|oWn: i never had a problem with my ubuntu and nvidia... i had more issues with ati
<k|oWn> does the natty try to use the nvidia driver off the bat and the 10.04 vertion would do somethign like a generic driver ? that would explain why i have probs trying to upgrade to 11.04
<shmup> would anyone be interested in helping me get my mic input working on 11.04? worked on 10.10. did a clean install.
<Flynsarmy> Just came here to say for anyone wondering: the noveau 3D experimental driver = awesomesauce. After 2 days of usage not a single crash, very smooth (in fact seemingly more smooth than proprietry for me). That is all.
<k|oWn> im going to go and strangle someone over this
<Flynsarmy> in natty that is :)
<k|oWn> wicked klown style
<escott> shmup, is it intel hda?
<Flynsarmy> :O you did it!
<cntrational> escott: oh, that. X -configure and Xorg -configure don't work. I get an error saying "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed."
<UbuntuNoob> also is there a way to rip the songs off of my iphone in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, are you using two dashes --configure vs -configure?
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: yes, I did everything
<validnickname> hey guys, have ubuntu 11.04 and everything was correct end perfect but now there is no control thin like the bar on top and the bar left
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: X -configure just doesn't work
<cntrational> erm
<cntrational> --configure
<escott> cntrational, you should edit the generated file and remove the extra screen
<validnickname> so how could i redo that?
<Griemak> anyone else trying Gnome3 on Ubuntu 11.04?
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, did you stop GDM/X in a virtual terminal?
<validnickname> *undo
<shmup> escott: no it's an nvidia
<cntrational> escott: tried that too, it regenerates it again when I try to run
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: yes
<shmup> escott: HDA NVidia
<ZykoticK9> Griemak, many issue with Gnome3 and 11.04 - be careful
<francesc1> Griemak: YES I have ... completly crashedddd
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, sorry man, I have no further ideas - best of luck.
<francesc1> Griemak: I wouldnt try it
<escott> shmup, nvidia makes audio (for all I know they do, but....) what does lspci say in the lines mentioning sound?
<litropy_> I'm testing my message notifer. Could someone wait 10 seconds then reply with my name?
<cntrational> litropy_: hey
<iggyology> anyone know how to roll back an update that fudged me in xubuntu?
<hylian> cntrational, fill me in, maybe i can lend an ear, atleaat.
<validnickname> hey guys your my last hope
<Griemak> ZykoticK9: No choice... I'm 4 days in without many issues except "popping" sound, dual booting 11.04-Unity and 11.04-GShell
<slakar> Can someone say if mercury email server will install with wine
<litropy_> cntrational, thank you.
<Mac_Weber> Hello
<eoss> hello, im trying to get the newest radeon hd drivers version 11.04 on my ubuntu 10.10 machine, is this possible
<validnickname> does someone know how to reset linux ubuntu 11.04 to that time it was bevor one hour?
<UbuntuNoob> when i tried to add music from my ipod to rhythmbox, i got the error message "the MIME type of the file could not be identified" what does this mean?
<hylian> slakar never used that e-mail server, but I have noticed some newer apps work only with wine 1.3. i have this problem myself.
<tarvid> anybody know where the monitor database is?
<cntrational> hmm
<escott> UbuntuNoob, it doesn't recognize the file extension (basically) what files are these
<burzum__> Hi
<Griemak> UbuntuNoob: have you installed Ubuntu-Restricted-Extras package?
<ZykoticK9> validnickname, linux doesn't have an equivalent to "System Restore" (ZFS filesystem does, but that's not linux-native)
<UbuntuNoob> escott: theyre all mp3 :/
<zarbula> Ubuntu, Just put a PCI x-fi card I had around, works but it makes this static noise every 6 secs or so.  Any clues how to troubleshoot that?
<UbuntuNoob> Griemak: i dont think so, ill check
<validnickname> i just wana reset the settings
<hylian> eoss, that's too hard a question to answer, because the drivers are very specific to your hardware. the card name and model number would be needed just to try and answer that.
<validnickname> because otherwise i have to boot linux ubuntu again because i dont know how to fix this error
<eoss> hylian: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
<eoss>     how i get other info for you?
<escott> UbuntuNoob, legally in the USA you are supposed to pay royalties to various people to use mp3 or watch dvds so you get stuff like that
<Griemak> validnickname: which package update failed?  Have you tried the following from a terminal window:  sudo apt-get -f install
<UbuntuNoob> Griemak: it wasnt installed, but what is this microsoft end-user agreement im getting?>
<eoss> apparently the upgrade is an auto install in ubuntu 11.04 im curious if i can download it for 10.10..if its just a hardware issue then im sure i can
<validnickname> why packackupdate?
<hylian> eoss, well before we continue, have you tried to install a proprietary driver from system->administration->hardware drivers?
<Griemak> UbuntuNoob: it is an agreement that the True-Type Fonts that are being installed will not be altered by you and resold
<validnickname> the bar on top is away and the bar left
<cntrational> yeah, no, X -configure still doesn't work
<validnickname> so there is nothing
<UbuntuNoob> Griemak: uhh... sureee haha
<Griemak> Validnickname: the command I provided will force apt to fix broken packages
<eoss> hylian: yes,  it says im using the proprietary FGLRX graphics driver but its not finding the upgrade
<Mac_Weber> I can reach http://myIP:8083 but http://localhost:8083. nmap -p 8083 -sT localhost says it is closed
<validnickname> it is like before
<escott> cntrational, but it is generating an xorg.conf yes?
<cntrational> escott: no, it isn't
<hylian> eoss, so there is an upgrade to that driver?
<validnickname> that mean that there is nothing
<cdavis> escott: The language was set to chrome:/blahblah intl
<cdavis> escott: I changed to English and it works fine now, thanks
<eoss> hylian: yes, there is but it seems to be only for ubuntu 11.04 users?
<francesc1> Does anyone in here know of a IM client similar to something that of Gnome3
<validnickname> does someone know how to oben the sytemsettign thing via terminal
<eoss> lots of articles like this hylian :How to Install AMD Catalyst 11.4 Graphics Driver for Linux in Ubuntu 11.04
<eoss> i want to do it for 10.10 was wondering if it will work
<hylian> eoss, does the hardware driver tool show the version being 11.3 or 11.4 for a driver number?
<validnickname> *open
<UbuntuNoob> now my error is that rhythmbox "didnt get a playback URI"
<UbuntuNoob> what does that mean?
<eoss> hylian , no version number visible
<Griemak> francesc1: Gnome3 and Ubuntu 11.04 both use Empathy
<validnickname> all controls are away!!! :(
<validnickname> i couldnt move windows with mouse
<torchie> how can i, with nautilus, just give all users read/write access to a folder and everything inside of it?
<francesc1> Griemak: i know.. but i am not using 11.04
<hylian> eoss, an article can list a driver, but that does not mean it will be in the hardware driver area. sometimes because it's buggy, sometimes because it's so new. But it's never set to just one version of ubuntu. it's not made by canaonical, the ubuntu people.
<Griemak> validnickname: perhaps Compiz has crashed, have you tried reboot or are you afraid it may not come back?
<escott> validnickname, hold down alt while clicking
<torchie> even if I click "apply to all enclosed files"
<torchie> it doesn't work
<hylian> eoss, what you will have to do is decide on whether you are happy with this driver, or whether you are willing to take a chance on the new driver, we can go from there.
<francesc1> Griemak: i like the whole idea of messeging from the notification window... so i thought there may be an equivalent for gnome 2
<Mac_Weber> I can reach http://myIP:8083 but http://localhost:8083. nmap -p 8083 -sT localhost says it is closed. How to close it for external and open for localhost?
<eoss> hylian: i would like to take the chance on the new driver
<escott> francesc1, thats a new gnome3 feature
<hylian> eoss, ok, is your version of ubuntu 32 bit or 64 bit.?
<francesc1> escott: I am aware... just wondering if there was something similar to it out there
<eoss> hylian 64 bit
<escott> Mac_Weber, iptables see gufw
<escott> francesc1, not that im aware of
<GarryFre> I tried looking up to see what this "Install Release" thing is in the new ubuntu.... but as many can guess, I got info about anything but what the heck is "Install Release".
<GarryFre> google is my frenemy
<francesc1> escott: well it was worth a shit :P
<francesc1> SHOT**
<validnickname> you mean she super key yeah thats who i do it now but i want my controls like close the window with clicking on cross ( the top bar auf a window is also away)
<cntrational> blah
<cntrational> this is tiring
<k|oWn> so im trying to load the new 11.04 live cd. it wont go past the loading screen with the scrolling dots and the ubuntu logo.  i have tried acpi=no and nomodeset also. and have tried getting rid of quiet out of the kernel options.  these things do not change anything, as when i tell it to try without installing, it just goes to the forever scrolling dots. could this be possible if i had a bad copy on my CD ?
<goddard> so to go to a window that is minimized instead of just one click to open it you have to do two
<Griemak> validnickname: have you tried to switch your theme to something else then back to the one you want?
<hylian> eoss, then this is where the driver is, you will have to download this first, and then if you need help installing it I will try and walk you through it. Also, you will need to uninstall your current driver before installing the new one, which will most likely need a restart.
<torchie> is it possible?
<hylian> eoss, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<torchie> or am I gonna have to chmod yet again
<validnickname> i think that right Compiz has crashed
<eoss> hey that says 11.3
<goddard> everyone they are making your stuff cloud ready
<eoss> oh. revision number
<hylian> eoss, revision number is 11.04.
<GarryFre> like I really want to trust all my info to the cloud.
<eoss> saving and also uninstalling hylian
<brophat> anyone have problems when firefox is loaded up with tabs the window will not stay in the doc and keeps popping out
<hylian> eoss, this is the latest driver for your card, it's from ati itself.
<validnickname> how could i switch my theme?
<sweb> i have a problem in gnome  with my netbook  for larg windows some of buttons and other options is outside of screen size how can i access them ?
<__import__> We;;, I got it figured out, kinda
<MagusOTB> if I don't play 3d games and don't use a compositing windowmanager is there any benefit to using the ATI proprietary driver
<MagusOTB> like for decoding HD video or something?
<hylian> validnickname, if you right click the desktop, (assuming your using gnome 2) you then choose change background, and then use the theme tab.
<researcher> I can listen to sound but cant record.How to correct this?
<__import__> Had to use the last post of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=365652
<Griemak> validnickname: try to Alt-F2 and type: Compiz --replace     (that's 2 dashes --)
<tarvid> MagusOTB, simple things like moving windows will be much better with the driver
<hiexpo> validnickname, just right click on desktop click change daesktop backtop back ground
<evxd> sweb, can you just move the window and click the buttons? hold alt+click and drag to move the window if you can't reach the bar.
<Osmodivs> Hello. What's the name of the program wich takes care of shutting down the system? I am tryin to file a bug report with ubuntu-bug <name of the program>
<__import__> escott, DocPlatypus, etc, thansk for your help
<escott> MagusOTB, maybe but i dont think they enabled most of the video features for the linux drivers and most linux utilities are not written to take advantage of them
<evxd> Osmo, that'd be init.
<eoss> hylian: uninstalled and new driver downloaded, lets proceed
<burzum__> -there is any solution to use emerald in natty narwhal?
<hylian> eoss, one other thing, there is a chance that you already had 11.03 rev 11.04 already installed, and ubuntu's hardware driver tool just left out the rev number, i hope not, or you will just be installing the driver you are uninstalling.
<hylian> eoss, ok, what is the extension? is it .run?
<eoss> yep
<escott> Osmodivs, upstart maybe, what is the bug exactly?
<sweb> evxd, the window is larger than my screen. in windows 7 you can scroll the current window in netbooks. gnome have same feature ?
<validnickname> ok i changed the theme, nothing happend, alt-f2?? i did it on desktop and in terminal
<Osmodivs> escott: http://pastebin.com/2HPbaRFd
<researcher> !rcord
<researcher> !record
<tensorpudding> sweb: the window is larger than your screen? try maximizing it
<hylian> eoss, i would first change the name of the driver to something easy like ati, but that's up to you. now let's go to the terminal (control alt t) and then type sudo nameoffile.run
<researcher> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<hylian> eoss, oops sudo sh nameoffile.run
<validnickname> but alt-f2 and then Compiz --replace, nothing happend
<tensorpudding> sweb: you can move the window around by holding the alt key, and click-dragging with the mouse
<eoss> hylian: installing
<validnickname> so how could i restore that?
<sweb>  evxd, tensorpudding. tnx @}"-
<escott> Osmodivs, is your concern the ptrace warning?
<eoss> hylian: install complete. i thank you good sir
<eoss> gonna restart
<escott> sweb, it is possible to have that, but most people don't use it
<hylian> eoss, don't delete that driver though untill after reboot, in case something went honkey you can use that file to remove.
<hylian> oh well
<Osmodivs> escott, Well, it's a bug, i thought it would be a good Idea to report it
<validnickname> Griemak: do yoiu have a idea how to restore that?
<escott> sweb, i think it would be considered part of xinerama
<tbrew13> can i have some help please
<Griemak> validnickname: relog/reboot
<validnickname> whats relog?
<hylian> validnickname, sorry man, i thought you where using plain' ole ubuntu. i never monkey with compiz. i always set all my desktop setting to no graphics pretty-ness.
<tbrew13> ok can someone help me please
<Pokit> Hello.  I just upgraded to ubuntu 11, and when I switch viewports (using desktop wall), the wallpaper and everything shifts.  i can't find anything in CCSM that lets me tell it to just move the windows when switching viewports
<Griemak> hylian: Unity uses Compiz as WM
<hylian> tbrew13, please ask the question, man.
<escott> Osmodivs, well i guess it would go under ptrace/upstart maybe ptrace isn't being shut down early enough by upstart
<validnickname> i rebooted already
<hylian> Griemak, ohh, yeah, i am also using lts. i like updating my os only once every 3 years.
<validnickname> Griemak: but how to reboot
<validnickname> no
<hylian> !hello | tbrew13
<tbrew13> hylian, simple question how do i add icons to desktop i tried dragging the firefox icon from the unity toolbar no go, and i don't know how else to add them also i cant get compiz desktop cube to work with unity or wobbly windows
<anthony_> which channel is a help channel?
<validnickname> how to relog soory ^^
<Griemak> log out, log back in :)
<escott> sweb, it may also be the panning option to xrandr
<validnickname> |-(
<validnickname> how could i lock out?
<hylian> tbrew13, unity does not allow you to change the desktop. to do that, atleast for now, you will have to go back to ubuntu classic mode, which uses gnome 2.
<validnickname> Griemak: there is no bar on the top
<k|oWn> it doesnt allow you to add icons ?
<escott> sweb, i think most netbooks people just maximize everything and use virtual desktops instead (ctrl-alt-left/right/up/down)
<tbrew13> hylian, can i login to classic change the desktop then log back into unity and unity wont allow icons really
<validnickname> hey does someone know how to log out via terminal?
<francesc1> tbrew13: yup.. hylian is right ... thats why i switched back to 10.10
<hylian> tbrew13, you can, but it wont change unity. they are not one and the same.
<hylian> francesc1, but you can go back to gnome 2 on 11.04...
<Griemak> validnickname: try alt-F2 and type: Unity --replace     before full reboot, just to see if it fixes it
<caputoboy1> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on my netbook, and want to remove it. it's not dualbooted, and i'm really lost in trying to remove it. i've tried booting windows XP off of the USB, but it wouldn't run, and the file doesn't work through WINE. any ideas/help?
<hylian> francesc1, i am the same though man, i use 10.04. i like to stay with the lts versions.
<tbrew13> hylian okay unity is nice and all but what is with all the limits gosh it kinda sucks anyway how do i get rid of unity i dont want it taking up space
<sweb> escott, interest
<francesc1> hylian: i realise that... but after unity, i tried th gnome3 shell, things just went downhill from there lol
<sgaap> validnickname: exit
<hylian> tbrew13, i first suggest loggin out and then into ubuntu classic mode, from there you can remove unity using synaptic,
<validnickname> thats the command to quit terminal
<bikcmp> hi all
<hylian> francesc1, yeah, I am not a fan of gnome 3 either.
<eoss> hylian: thanks for the help, i have 11.04 but my original problem still exists =[ no portal 2
<tbrew13> caputoboy1, why do you want to remove it if it is to install ubuntu 10.10 then just put that on a pen drive and downgrade
<bikcmp> i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.
<bikcmp> i hate the dock.
<bikcmp> ideas on removing it?
<tbrew13> hylian, are their other programs like unity
<escott> !classic | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Griemak> validnickname: try to restart unity by Alt-F2 then type:  Unity --replace
<tbrew13> bikcmp, just answered log in to classic remove unity using synaptic
<hylian> tbrew13, yes, but just out of curiosity, why can't portal 2 run in gnome 2, for instance...?
<caputoboy1> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on my netbook, and want to remove it. it's not dualbooted, and i'm really lost in trying to remove it. i've tried booting windows XP off of the USB, but it wouldn't run, and the file doesn't work through WINE. any ideas/help?
<tbrew13> ok hylian but does that mean that i cant log into regular ubuntu i have to run classic all the time or once i remove unity will ubuntu go back to normal
<tbrew13> hold up ill try that hey will i still have programs i installed while using unity
<sgaap> validnickname: you can use "logout" if you like that better ;)
<validnickname> Griemak: i dont understand the thing with alt-f2 where should i be while i press alt-f2
<pamela> how can i run a terminal command every automatically on system startup?
<escott> tbrew13, don't remove unity thats badness
<caputoboy1> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on my netbook, and want to remove it. it's not dualbooted, and i'm really lost in trying to remove it. i've tried booting windows XP off of the USB, but it wouldn't run, and the file doesn't work through WINE. any ideas/help?
<mike23pizzo> Hello, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and all my animations are gone.  No more 3D cube, no more wiggle windows, and the theme looks like an old windows type.  Can someone help me get it back to the way it was?
<|ntegra|> hi, does anyone know how to open a 'really big' .rar file? (i'm getting 'file too large' error, and apparently free rar tool is limited for size?)
<tbrew13> escott, why
<Griemak> validnickname: when you press Alt-F2, does an input text box appear?
<hylian> tbrew13, as far as regular ubuntu goes, if you where running 10.10, then classic is what you where running. classic  is not dumbed down, it's just the tried and true version, using good ole gnome 2.
<validnickname> no
<tbrew13> mike23pizzo, those don't work with unity
<escott> tbrew13, removing unity might suck in a lot of desktop stuff you need and leave you without a desktop
<Griemak> validnickname: can you get to a terminal window?
<tbrew13> hylian, i want to get rid on unity to save space escott
<validnickname> Griemak: no
<validnickname> yes
<tensorpudding> you want to get rid of unity to save space?
<awesomestman> hi. I'm trying to reinstall 11.04 (I think I had some troubles with the first install) and I'm trying to dual boot it. Is it ok if I get some advice just to make sure i'm not destroying my computer or anything?
<escott> tbrew13, be very selective about packages you remove then
<tensorpudding> unity isn't really taking up space
<validnickname> i made a shortcut for that window
<Griemak> validnickname: to shutdown, type this:  sudo shutdown -h now
<mike23pizzo> tbrew13, so what does unity do?  I'm very new to ubuntu
<tbrew13> hylian googleing for a guide okay be right back
<giacomo_c> so, i upgraded to 11.04x64 and i changed my username slightly, how can i copy my old username's directory to my new username's directory?
<giacomo_c> just cp -r?
<validnickname> i already rebooted
<tbrew13> escott, are there other docs i can use
<imgx64> I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate CD, in "Select a language" page, what's the difference between "C - No localization" and "English - English"?
<Jeffsi> hey, i wad trying to install ubuntu server 64 latest verson on an old computer i have but for some reason on boot from cd it is showing a black screen with a blinking text line thing, any ideas what could be happening?
<hylian> tbrew13, escott has a point. I removed unity without any problems, but that was 10.10. I am not certain of what bad after affects you may recieve in 11.04. maybe non, maybe no desktop.
<validnickname> Griemak: why reboot again?
<Ademan> so what's the deal with sun-java in 11.04?
<njbair> Whenever I open a context menu or a tooltip appears it causes unity to "blank out" for a second. What should I do?
<Griemak> validnickname: you were still asking how to reboot, I was not aware you succeeded in the last 2 minutes
<k|oWn> why would ubuntu get stuck on the splash screen with the scrolling dots with 11.04 but it works fine with 10.04 ?
<caputoboy1> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed on my netbook, and want to remove it. it's not dualbooted, and i'm really lost in trying to remove it. i've tried booting windows XP off of the USB, but it wouldn't run, and the file doesn't work through WINE. any ideas/help?
<tbrew13> hylian, the ubuntu unity won't work but classic should
<tbrew13> trying itr
<validnickname> Griemak: the first thing i did after the error was rebooting my system
<validnickname> the first thing i did after the error was rebooting my system
<triz> caputoboy1: you want to reinstall windows?
<Griemak> validnickname: did you get an error? or are you just missing your window decorations?
<hylian> tbrew13, yes, classic is what 10.10 was running, gnome 2. it's there because currently it's way more stable, and in a lot of cases, way more liked than unity.
<mike23pizzo> So I get that unity won't allow wiggly windows or the 3D cube, but how do I change this old school looking theme?
<Jeffsi> anyone know anything about why i could be getting a black screen on CD boot of ubuntu server?
<mrdeb> Jeffsi: broadcom wifi
<validnickname> Griemak: i just wana have linux ubuntu like it was one hour ago
<Corey> validnickname: You can't go back again.
<Jeffsi> mrdeb: broadcom wifi? what do you mean?
<imgx64> mike23pizzo: Unity does allow wiggly windows, I have them right now.
<validnickname> Griemak: error?
<validnickname> Griemak: the ting said tht there is an error with unity
<mrdeb> Jeffsi: drivers sometimes make it dfreze
<awesomestman> I already have Ubuntu 11.04 installed and apparently I'm supposed to partition my hard drive because the original partition wasn't large enough
<hylian> k|oWn, not certain. you can hit escape just as ubuntu is starting too boot, there are some troubleshooting options there. without more info however, it could be many many things.
<giacomo_c> how do i go about copying userA under my /home to userB
<cntrational> fish fish fishy fish
<mike23pizzo> imgx64, I was just told it doesn't allow them.  How do I get them?
<Jeffsi> wait so how would i go aboutt fixing this?
<sgaap> validnickname: just log into the classic environment when you are at the login screen (instead of unity)
<awesomestman> I just want to make sure I go and shrink my windows partition without messing anything up
<imgx64> mike23pizzo: Use CompizConfig Settings Manager (apt-get install ccsm).
<giacomo_c> awesomestman, make sure you defrag first
<giacomo_c> maybe do that  a few times
<|ntegra|> hi, does anyone know how to open a 'really big' .rar file? (i'm getting 'file too large' error, and apparently free rar tool is limited for size?)
<mike23pizzo> imgx64, I have that, but everytime I enable the cube I lose my entire desktop
<validnickname> so how to logout?
<validnickname> sgaap: so how to logout?
<hylian> validnickname, and if your are a no password booter, then you can log out at your name to the top right
<k|oWn> hylian, i did hit escape, tried removing quiet-splash, and acpi=no and nomodeset. to no avail . still hangs at the scrolling dots splash screen. how can i gather more info ?
<rmatte> imgx64: it's actually apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager
<awesomestman> all right. so I'll defrag and then reinstall?
<rmatte> imgx64: ccsm isn't a valid aptitude package
<sgaap> validnickname, refine your question, logout of what?
<Griemak> mike23pizzo: there is a tutorial on omgubuntu.co.uk on how to enable the Cube in Unity.  It's a bit lengthy
<giacomo_c> reinstall windows awesomestman ?
<hylian> k|oWn, let me look into that quickly...
<giacomo_c> or are you wanting to dual boot and install ubuntu?
<jmwpc> Running 11.04, shutdown from the menu does not power off, however 'shutdown -P now' from the command line does. (Already added acpi=force to /etc/default/grub)
<awesomestman> reinstall 11.04.
<imgx64> rmatte: oops, yes, you're right.
<k|oWn> hylian thank you
<validnickname> hylian: the top bar is away
<caputoboy1> g
<mike23pizzo> I don't mind lengthy as long as I get the results I'm looking for.  I'll take a look at it.  Thanks Griemak :)
<giacomo_c> and your partitions are already setup awesomestman ?
<EnigmaticCoder> Anyone know of a good open source UML diagramming tool? I've tried dia and umbrello and wasn't thrilled
<Jeffsi> member:mrdeb: wait so how would i go aboutt fixing this?
<validnickname> logout of my account to get to the login screen
<imgx64> mike23pizzo: I don't know about the cube, I was talking about wiggly windows, sorry.
<rmatte> EnigmaticCoder: I've tried every one that I could find and they all suck
<EnigmaticCoder> rmatte: Even outside the repositories?
<sgaap> validnickname: do you autologin?
<rmatte> EnigmaticCoder: yes, even outside the repos
<Griemak> rmatte: have you tried 7-zip?
<validnickname> sgaap: logout of my account to get to the login screen
<ByteMr> Anyone know if any updates/fixes are incoming for the wireless problems? I use ath5k and have nohwcrypt=1 in modprobe.d but it's 50-50 on boot whether it works or not - I never had any problems with 10.04 or 10.10 and 11.04 update it's nothing but problems
<EnigmaticCoder> rmatte: What do you do? Design on paper?
<rmatte> EnigmaticCoder: I went on a google-thon for one one day
<mike23pizzo> imgx64, It's all good.  Would you mind walking me through how you did it?  If not I can take a look at that site that was just given to me
<Jeffsi> mrdeb: wait so how would i go aboutt fixing this?
<rmatte> EnigmaticCoder: no, I run visio inside a windows VM
<mike23pizzo> If PM would be easier that is imgx64
<mikinanuq> where is bashrc now? need to add a path..
<sgaap> validnickname, do you autologin, if not just select the ubuntu classic environment when you are at your login screen
<EnigmaticCoder> rmatte: Does visio still cost money?
<awesomestman> giacomo_c: i think my partitions are set up. I was able to dual boot yesterday. I have been having issues with software center so I was told to downgrade to 10.04 last night. I didn't know if just reinstalling 11.04 would change anything
<validnickname> sgaap: i do
<rmatte> EnigmaticCoder: yeh it does, our company has licenses for it
<EnigmaticCoder> rmatte: Thank you for your help
<rmatte> no prob
<improveupon> after my screen saver is activated my computer does not display fields for authentication. you can only see the mouse pointer. like 1/3 of the time this happens.
<awesomestman> I thought it would so I wanted to go with it but when I tried to boot the install from my USB I was told that Ubuntu's partition was too small.
<sgaap> validnickname: you said you can use a console, just do sudo gdmsetup and disable autologin
<hylian> k|oWn, there is a way to get at a file and change that, and then you can see the startup data, but since your are currently stuck... try going into those options and booting with x in safe graphics mode. that should atleast get you back to your desktop, if not, we atleast ruled out the graphics driver
<Jeffsi> what does a black screen mean when booting to ubuntu server?
<giacomo_c> as long as your partitions are already setup awesomestman, you can just go ahead and reinstall, just make sure you don't choose the option to use the whole drive, make sure its just reinstalling on your ubuntu partition (ext4 or whatever)
<rmatte> When I play flash videos in natty I get white squares flashing inside the video... anyone know how to fix that?
<hylian> validnickname, wow. hmm, give me a second
<rmatte> It does it with every video I've tried except for youtube videos
<caputoboy1> i recently installed ubuntu 11.04 on my netbook, because i heard it was an interesting thing to try, and now i want to remove it. i wasn't thinking, and didn't dual boot, and now i have no way of removing it, because of the lack of a CD drive. i have a flash drive with windows XP ready to be installed, but it won't boot off of the USB, and the file doesn't work correctly. any help ideas?
<rmatte> youtube works fine
<validnickname> so? what now?
<Griemak> rmatte: which browser, flash, and video card driver are you using?
<giacomo_c> awesomestman, you want to have at least 5g for your root partition
<sgaap> validnickname: did you disable autologin?
<awesomestman> giacomo_c: should I reformat my hard disc beforehand or should I just go with it?
<giacomo_c> wait, you have windows installed too, yes?
<awesomestman> My laptop's off right now and my USB's out
<k|oWn> hylian, you know this is a live cd im trying to get to work, right ? im currently using 10.10 on my dualbooted machine.
<awesomestman> I don't know if my first step is to boot from Windows, 11.04, or from the live USB
<imgx64> mike23pizzo: Just enable "Wobbly Windows" in the Effects section in CompizConfig Settings Manager. If it asks you to disable snapping windows, disable it.
<wilson> guys, need some help here
<rmatte> Griemak: firefox-4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 nvidia-current-270.41.06-0ubuntu1 flashplugin-nonfree-10.2.159.1ubuntu1
<validnickname> sgaap: no because the setting wndow for that popup but everything is disabled
<giacomo_c> like your boot order awesomestman ?
<hylian> k|oWn, no, i didnt. oops. it still might work, but now the chances are pretty slim... strange
<mike23pizzo> Ok, thanks imgx64
<k|oWn> hylian, im trying to get a livecd to work and it hangs at that startup scroll.
<Guest7301> guys, need some help here
<sgaap> validnickname: and what does that mean?
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   fishermann tbrew13 Abadox ci04 Gnurdux Guest7301 MAAAAAD hammerbrain izinucs saeth Toph improveupon tohtori mikinanuq zer0s edbian BaddyLove Takyoji[laptop] a7i3n dfcnvt rchavik LtHummus jmwpc giacomo_c ByteMr roentgen_ |ntegr
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   selig5 Kirovski k|oWn ray1claw_ Westie Seperand zykes- xichen hiexpo cowslammer dashavoo cntrational mkquist polardroid beachbum_Bob spirals burzum__ almoxarife khindenburg_ Destine Mac_Weber triz kellnola hylian Lillymon Garr
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   shang_ awolfson tarvid meunierd IceCas mfilipe bison MarconM yuskhanzab tilo shmup Nappz PoPpiLLs guampa Nisstyre Roasted lovesthethianood djm_ mikeea Juankof bildramer Neo_Kipl1ng misreckoning kermit Aginor bruenig twirm dd21
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   multipass|2 bieber Sazhen86 Ademan Hut Maarten other_ skpl gueriLLaPunK groundnuty eekTheCat ouyes crakdmirror madneo madLyfe termleech CannedCorn dabbish2 DrFrankenstein krux Guest64786 hansu mithran shadeslayer_ master_of_ma
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   luckysmack madprops al3x QaDeS bsmith093 kitche2 DrArkaneX MattB cdavis kaushal Anom01y histo doc|home Sterist fearphage FrankLv pstewart aperson _human_blip_ hylinux litropy_ badbandit phoenixsampras BlaDe^ arand gyyrog lrvic
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   disturbedmime usalabs SaneWarning olskolirc sebsebseb cjcopi kostajh thus MrDudle ANTRat illio q_a_z_steve klaas brontosaurusrex maku di_giorgio Pretto JEEB cfchris6 pabluez Axlin Cibort SpitfireWP juxta joeyeye Crash86 wisey 
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   Captainkrtek jimmybrite Spec voidmage biella fedora_newb jfi Fishy JohnFlux torchie kinks andi_ jo-erlend cellardoor chaff Wings SolomonKull lars_t_h Fireblasto iggy19 codex84 awoodland Aaron5367 JoFo __william len Guest65209 
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   elijah blup Sickki filosofixit denny Sledger jmcfadin_ |Seth| x3cion gnugr bars0 bac ruben_yanez andygraybeal addisonj_ dtcrshr Guest82589 marcosa Guest41458 xerox1 digitalfiz aloril mr_orange NeoBlaster phibxr Onia _cory jmkn
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   vbabiy_w foxtrotgulf jono ihavnoth cypha` fennucci Mikelevel tensorpudding at_11691 seele0x www2 erik333 BladeFreak Stevethepirate nico1038_ S711 Ozzapoo kale tripelb vox [PanzeR]DzaDze SANGKEUN KrisDouglas Dattebayo Lesterwoo
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   hudnix lilstevie abountu [SW]Dodge`oFF mosez drMike FiReSTaRT MasterOfDisaster tic^ akem NGE01 WinstonSmith Hapsbanan coolmadmax zcat[1] KMFrog Prodego Elv13 dmb Zelluz High_Priest Russell`` llua AntiSpamMeta linxeh pfifo tang
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   Mallowcheeks Kasjopaja __shai Tuxist_ jaypro mlankhorst bp0 smoser carlito ric` Guest49139 crlcan81 DirtyDawg Mr_NoName amybunny MACK1E Rains jjp armenb_ Cobi c-rock dvaske yuriy wapko adam_g dropdrive oh207 Psychobudgie kwtm 
<awesomestman> @giacomo_c: huh?
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   lresende zilla enoex mimor genewitch elninja ngc604 raining allan8904 aef hoarycripple dooglus gu3 htek bluethundr bluethundr_ githogori FHtrain penalvch bluebomber dragonkeeper imbezol cfedde JanC food1 AlexGer necrodearia ma
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   Nephyrin mdpatrick ph eKN-[u] joar jamil_1 Diverdude adante bikcmp GSF1200S ProNihilist schelcj hackez_work shro0ms Simkin smw rjtst shigutso quentusrex twilno play4_ dualcore Chelsea ish Amaranth gi3_ pooky f|shy marcules JeZ
<fishermann> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   foxbuntu` mirsal bk astra05 hacked spacebug- mun_ mikeshultz Odysimus Lattyware jfbouchard Gurty johnzorn XLV JamesJRH uW Maniac` linuxtech garyniger squig BiosElement-gOS julesw kaffien Guest33108 yohyoh Shaun xmikedavis jwhe
<edbian> !ops
<cntrational> wat
<Smiledon> lol
<giacomo_c> heh
<|ntegra|> oh what the hell?
<rmatte> did they really need to flood us?
<tensorpudding> just a spammer guys
<burzum__> ??dunt understand
<GarryFre> after having my "Yuck!" moment with unity, I found chairo-dock. I kind of like it better.
<awesomestman> @giacomo_c: I was confused by what you just told me
<k|oWn> hylian do you suppose my cd could be bad
<GarryFre> lol, now back to our regularly scheduled chaos. :)
<ouyes> what is sasl? fishermann
<cntrational> zzz
<Corey> edbian: No need for ops, it was klined.
<rmatte> lol
<imgx64> I'm installing Ubuntu from the alternate CD, in "Select a language" page, what's the difference between "C - No localization" and "English - English"?
<|ntegra|> did someone just answer me?
<Guest7301> how can i use my video card driver, i think there's something wrong with the driver
<hylian> validnickname, if you use control alt delete, and then alt l, do you get an option to be logged out?
<tbrew13> my window manager is messed up now in classic i just want 10.10 back please how do i downgrade i tried to replace metacity with compiz in classic and it did not work how do i go back to 10.10 with out losing my data
<rmatte> Griemak: firefox-4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 nvidia-current-270.41.06-0ubuntu1 flashplugin-nonfree-10.2.159.1ubuntu1 (just repeating after the flood)
<LoRez> Corey: actually, they could figure out why their flood bots didn't work
<edbian> Guest7301: What card do you have?
<hylian> fishermann, way to spam us.
<lars_t_h> Dammed fucking spammer!
<Corey> LoRez: Language plz.
<Ademan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<edbian> tbrew13: Did you log in Ubuntu Classic?
<Corey> Er, that was to lars_t_h, not LoRez.
<Guest7301> edbian: nvidia
<Corey> LoRez can swear if he'd like.
<awesomestman> giacomo_c: so should I just boot from my USB and reinstall 11.04?
<validnickname> hylian: no
<|ntegra|> I want to unrar a 'big' archive, does anyone know of a program I can use?
<LoRez> Corey: no.  the rules apply to me too.
<edbian> Guest7301: What driver do you have?  What have you used?  What would you like to use?
<hgktyu> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   hgktyu taglass ssfdre38 jgould nathanforbes tbrew13 Abadox ci04 Gnurdux Guest7301 MAAAAAD hammerbrain izinucs saeth Toph improveupon tohtori mikinanuq zer0s edbian BaddyLove Takyoji[laptop] a7i3n dfcnvt rchavik LtHummus jmwpc giacom
<hgktyu> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   mrdeb XOXO1 selig5 Kirovski k|oWn ray1claw_ Westie Seperand zykes- xichen hiexpo cowslammer dashavoo cntrational mkquist polardroid beachbum_Bob spirals burzum__ almoxarife khindenburg_ Destine Mac_Weber triz kellnola hylian Lillymo
<hgktyu> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   shang_ awolfson tarvid meunierd mfilipe bison MarconM yuskhanzab tilo shmup Nappz PoPpiLLs guampa Nisstyre Roasted lovesthethianood djm_ mikeea Juankof bildramer Neo_Kipl1ng misreckoning kermit Aginor bruenig twirm dd214_ zvonkorp P
<hgktyu> [*|-NOTICE-|*]  puff rmcbride yanger Dave123 herman zeltak Technoviking momoz Richiie grim76 cafuego quellhorst darrenb jrdnyquist picasso dcorbin_wk Chousuke squishy Pricey jbkc85 ThomasUK brokendatapoint nealmcb _znull pigdad jbache sobersabre KingTarquin asmogator Aminzai greg_72 flipp Daviey issyl0 misse- Omega luftikuss Schoentoon arcnaut popey zyro WildZeck pjm0616 wagle omry__ Ymer-work- hjertnes_ Loki_ tlyu geirha adan0s_ sejo ^Zaz h00k ComradeH1z` D
<hylian> validnickname, ok, looks like they changed that...
<litropy_> All, #freenode says to disregard the flood, just in case you didn't already cath that.
<tbrew13> oh edbian, to my rescue yes classic when i tried enabling compiz the top bar with the x disappeared
<giacomo_c> yeah, just reinstall awesomestman
<Corey> LoRez: Granted. :-)
<Guest7301> edbian: the driver that says recomended
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   hgj67inm taglass ssfdre38 jgould nathanforbes tbrew13 Abadox ci04 Gnurdux Guest7301 MAAAAAD hammerbrain izinucs saeth Toph improveupon tohtori mikinanuq zer0s edbian BaddyLove Takyoji[laptop] a7i3n dfcnvt rchavik LtHummus jmwpc giac
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   mrdeb XOXO1 selig5 Kirovski k|oWn ray1claw_ Westie Seperand zykes- xichen hiexpo cowslammer dashavoo cntrational mkquist polardroid beachbum_Bob spirals burzum__ almoxarife khindenburg_ Destine Mac_Weber triz kellnola hylian Lillymo
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   shang_ awolfson tarvid meunierd mfilipe bison MarconM yuskhanzab tilo shmup Nappz PoPpiLLs guampa Nisstyre Roasted lovesthethianood djm_ mikeea Juankof bildramer Neo_Kipl1ng misreckoning kermit Aginor bruenig twirm dd214_ zvonkorp P
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   bieber Sazhen86 Ademan Hut Maarten other_ skpl gueriLLaPunK groundnuty eekTheCat ouyes crakdmirror madneo madLyfe CannedCorn dabbish2 DrFrankenstein krux Guest64786 hansu mithran shadeslayer_ master_of_master Skaperen Pranav_rcmas v
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   QaDeS bsmith093 kitche2 DrArkaneX MattB cdavis kaushal Anom01y histo doc|home Sterist fearphage FrankLv pstewart aperson _human_blip_ hylinux litropy_ badbandit phoenixsampras BlaDe^ arand gyyrog lrvick ramshot ezkl nick_h Kartagis 
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   SaneWarning olskolirc sebsebseb cjcopi kostajh thus MrDudle ANTRat illio q_a_z_steve klaas brontosaurusrex maku di_giorgio Pretto JEEB cfchris6 pabluez Axlin Cibort SpitfireWP juxta joeyeye Crash86 wisey Braiam arash NET||abuse thra
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   voidmage biella fedora_newb jfi Fishy JohnFlux torchie kinks andi_ jo-erlend cellardoor chaff Wings SolomonKull lars_t_h Fireblasto iggy19 codex84 awoodland Aaron5367 JoFo __william len Guest65209 apelgate Cain HmpfCBR deww jdobrien
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   denny Sledger jmcfadin_ x3cion gnugr bars0 bac ruben_yanez andygraybeal addisonj_ dtcrshr Guest82589 marcosa Guest41458 xerox1 digitalfiz aloril mr_orange NeoBlaster phibxr Onia _cory jmknsd paissad ZeXx86 svu Marilyn_M trism zamba 
<hgj67inm> [*|-NOTICE-|*] STARTING  JUNE 1ST  FREENODE  WILL CHANGE  THE WAY YOU  CONNECT TO  IT. UNLESS  YOU ENABLE SASL YOU WILL BE  UNABLE TO CONNECT  TO FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN #FREENODE OR  MSG A STAFFER  FOR DETAILS.  [*|-NOTICE-|*]   fennucci Mikelevel tensorpudding at_11691 seele0x www2 erik333 BladeFreak Stevethepirate nico1038_ S711 Ozzapoo kale tripelb vox [PanzeR]DzaDze SANGKEUN KrisDouglas Dattebayo Lesterwood Nirkus ITF Blou_Aap Evixion zenrox Defghanista
<GarryFre> hmm looks like some spammers have too much time on their hands
<manlymatt83> I'm having trouble with 11.04 and usb-switchmode... I keep getting: Aargh! Config file missing for 19d2:1201! Exiting
<sgaap> validnickname: if you change the gdmsetup, restart, pick the ubuntu classic desktop and login it will look like before
<guampa> w0w
<manlymatt83> But I have a config file set..
<ouyes> Guest
<Jeffsi> can somone let me know if they are able to help me install ubuntu server
<Guest7301> edbian: it says that it is active but not in use
<rmatte> Jeffsi: there's really not much to it man
<edbian> Guest7301: hang on
<tarvid> askubuntu sucks
<edbian> tbrew13: hang on
<tbrew13> okay edbian you there i found a temporary fix I typed metacity into terminal
<tarvid>  mailto doesn't work
<Mac_Weber> I can reach http://myIP:8083 but http://localhost:8083. nmap -p 8083 -sT localhost says it is closed. How to close it for internet and open for localhost?
<Griemak> rmatte: I have the same driver, flash, and browser and am not experiencing the white squares :(  Can you run OpenGL applications without artifacts?
<tarvid> and you have to have reputation points to provide feedback
<rmatte> Griemak: yes, I was playing minecraft earlier without any problems
<validnickname> sgaap: i already sai that in that gdmsetup window everything is disabled
<hylian> validnickname, sorry, i know of a comand for gnome, but for unity... what do you have available to you?
<edbian> tbrew13: metacity is a window manager.  It does not have fancy effects.  Compiz is a window manager.  It does do fancy affects.  You cannot have both at once.
<sgaap> validnickname: then you didnt use sudo to start it
<validnickname> i did
<eoss> anyone know why graphics card would make a game flicker parts of the screen black..im using ati radeon hd 4870 driver version 11.04
<olskolirc> is there any truth to that spam message please?
<validnickname> sgaap: i did
<Griemak> rmatte: there was a Firefox 4 add-on for flash on Linux that used a script to change settings and download a "fixed" NSWrapper.  I didn't trust it, personally, but it has many users and seems safe for the non-paranoid, lol.
<eoss> very rapid flicker
<sgaap> validnickname: did you use unlock?
<edbian> tbrew13: go into ccsm -> window decoration  (this should be checked).  Inside the decorator plugin you should have command: /usr/bin/compiz-decorator in the general tab
<tbrew13> edbian, compiz broke and i lost windows all together xchat said i had no window manager running so i type metacity to get basic windows back
<edbian> Guest7301: You can use sudo lspci -k to see which driver is really being used.  That gui app is buggy and often lies
<edbian> tbrew13: type compiz --replace&  to get compiz back temporarily
<rmatte> Griemak: ok, I'll try to find that
<b1lly> im having trouble, i moved from my house and now my ubuntu wont connect to the internet at this location
<validnickname> sgaap: there is a unlock butten but when i clicked on it nothing happend
<b1lly> its not automatically detecting nore can if ugre out how to make it
<edbian> tbrew13: Or system -> preferences -> appearances -> desktop effects -> extra || normal
<sgaap> validnickname: it doesnt work for me either tbh, let me check
<rmatte> Griemak: hmmm, do you remember what it was called?  Just tried googling for it but no luck.
<edbian> tbrew13: The window decorations are the border around windows.  They have the x + and - buttons in them along with the title of the app.
<tbrew13> edbian, huh you lost me on go into ccsm
<hylian> tbrew13, so how did it go?
<edbian> tbrew13: compizconfig-settings-manager = ccsm.  You installed it yes?
<tbrew13> hylian, it sucked compiz does not work
<MNichie> I just upgraded to 11.04 and I have two monitors.  The Unity main menu(no idea what the proper name is) is displaying in the wrong monitor.  Anybody know a way to move it?
<tbrew13> yes im in it but where is window decoration
<Guest7301> edbian: nvidia-173
<edbian> tbrew13: It's under 'effects'
<hylian> tbrew13, compiz is defaultly turned off in gnome 2, maybe you have to activate it?
<dfcnvt> Does this channel play in the loop? It seems every time I join back in ubuntu channel. It always about compiz.
<tbrew13> edbian, okay checked
<tbrew13> now what
<hylian> dfcnvt, many people ask the same questions, mostly about compiz, yes. glad i dont mess with it.
<edbian> Guest7301: That's a proprietary driver.  Here is a list of all packages that contain drivers for nvidia.  I'm not sure of the difference between 173 and 96 and such but nouveau is the open source driver
<tbrew13> compiz is still not running havent entered the command
<edbian> tbrew13: What is the command in the box if you go into the settings for window decorations?
<brophat> anyone have problems with firefox not staying in doc when it is loaded with tabs?
<edbian> tbrew13: We'll make sure the decorations are set up then we'll turn on compiz
<roasted_> hi
<tbrew13> edbian, /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<hylian> !hi | Roasted
<edbian> hylian: What have you tried?
<edbian> tbrew13: And if you do compiz --replace&  in a terminal?
<hylian> roasted_, hello
<tbrew13> on it do i exit out of metacity terminal window
<tomasm-> hi, i just upgraded some gl/nvidia drivers and now my mouse is stuck on the left side of my screen... moving it right just makes it bounce back to the left edge... any idea whats wrong?
<edbian> tbrew13: Doesn't matter.  The replace option will take care of things.
<Jeffsi> anyone know why i may be getting a black screen with a blinking curser when booting from cd?
<edbian> tbrew13: If you're unable to type things in the metacity window try pressing ctrl + c first
<hylian> edbian, all i did is got tbrew13 out of unity. so i haven't tried anything yet with compiz.
<edbian> hylian: Ahh
<edbian> hylian: He hated unity
<Griemak> Jeffsi: your CD burn was bad
<dfcnvt> edbian, You're running LiveCD?
<edbian> dfcnvt: I am running Debian sir
<hylian> edbian, yeah, most people do. that will change eventually.
<roasted_> hylian, hi?
<dfcnvt> Play with F1, F2 to see the change
<edbian> hylian: I think many people here in the channel don't like it.  But many love it and just aren't saying anything
<hylian> roasted_, again, hello back. you said hi first.
<edbian> roasted_: Hello?
<dfcnvt> if nothing happen, try (Ctrl + Alt +F1)
<Guest7301> edbian: "Kernel modules: nvidia-173, nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb"
<edbian> hylian: hi?
<edbian> Guest7301: Is that a question?
<hylian> edbian, i havent a clue.
<mithran> in the minimal install, after i enter the proxy information, i get a blue and grey screen where i can type stuff(no terminal prompt though), but i cant do anything else
<edbian> hylian: haha
<mithran> i chose commandline install
<Jeffsi> Griemak: ill try and burn another one then, brb
<edbian> tbrew13: and... ?
<sgaap> validnickname, btw, if unity still uses gnome-session you can also logout via the terminal with "gnome-session-save --kill"
<hiexpo> hola   H8aors
<Griemak> Jeffsi: WAIT!
<Guest7301> edbian: hmmm, that's what i saw
<sanferneda_> help
<Jeffsi> Griemak: yea?
<Griemak> Jeffsi: can you get to the menu screen and select "Check Disk for Errors"?
<edbian> Guest7301: That seems fine.  You're using nvidia-173.  It's a proprietary driver.  I'm not clear what the issue is here
<roasted_> hylian, I did?
<edbian> roasted_: You did.
<MrGizmo757> i am having Graphics Problems in 11.04.  COmpiz keeps lagging and crashing.   happens in Unity and in Gnome Classic.  running ati fglrx Driver. any ideas?
<edbian> MrGizmo757: duh.  Try radeon
<edbian> :P
<roasted_> I didnt say anything in this channel until my name highlighted it..
<sgaap> MrGizmo757, try the opensource driver
<MNichie> There has to be a way to move the Unity global menu to a different screen.  Anybody know how?
<rkvirani> Hi all
<edbian> roasted_: You definitely said hi :)
<sanferneda_> alguem sabe qual eo melhor linux
<hylian> roasted_, <roasted_> hi (above)
<Guest7301> edbian: it says that the driver is activated but not currently in use
<Jeffsi> Griemak: i boot up then it says compaq then there is a black screen with the blinking curser
<roasted_> oh
<edbian> hylian: There is no way that could be fabricated
<roasted_> wrong channel
<Griemak> edbian: is the Nvidia module loaded as well as Nouveau?  That can cause issues with some things (GPU folding for example)
<rkvirani> Anyone know how come unity cant handle dual monitors? when I plugin and enable my second monitor and stretch the screen unity slows to a crawl!
<Guest7301> edbian: and my windows are messed up
<roasted_> I meant to do that in another channel
<edbian> Guest7301: The gui app is lying.
<MrGizmo757> i couldnt get the open source driver to work with Catalyst.  i Need catalyst for My hdmi Displays
<hylian> edbian, yeah, ha ha. i get it :P
<edbian> Griemak: I have no idea!
<tbrew13> edbian, terminal would not let me type had to log out
<Guest7301> edbian: i can;t move or drag my windows
<tbrew13> trying compiz now
<sgaap> MrGizmo757, it could be that there is a double vsync running, that seemed to be an issue for a number of people
<edbian> Guest7301: Try sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 then restart. This will remove the nvidia-173 driver which will force the system to use nouveau.  See if that fixes it.
<Griemak> Jeffsi: sound like the CD isn't bootable (bad burn) or your BIOS isn't set up to boot from the CD drive
<cntrational> häagen-dazs
<cntrational> is a funny word
<hylian> tbrew13, terminal sometimes loses focus, and you have to click on it again to be able to type.
<rkvirani> Any Ideas?
<george_> Hey i installed crunchbang alongside Linux Mint and i cant hibernate
<edbian> tbrew13: I was afraid of that.  What is the state of things right now?  Is compiz running?  Do you have window decorations?
<george_> any advice?
<rkvirani> my second monitor doesnt work with ubuntu, X can detect it and display to it but unity slows to a crawl
<sgaap> Jeffsi, if it happens with another cd just try and older version of ubuntu server and dist upgrade it
<gp5st> is there any way for me to increase my entropy pool (while generate gnupg keys) w/o a hardware device?
<edbian> hylian: When replacing window managers things sometimes get stuck in a state of no window manager which is weird and you can't focus on anything.
<rkvirani> I think its running compiz via software accell and not hardware accell how do I fix this????
<dfcnvt> ...I gotta go. Good luck on your problem. (Google is your friend)
<MrGizmo757> yeah i read somthing about turning off b-synch in compiz that works for some people. But it didnt seem to change anything for Me
<tomasm-> is there a way I can revert my packages back to a state maybe 2 hours ago? i seem to ahve something installed that messed up my mouse in X (always stays on left side of screen)... i just want to undo all the packages, it may be a big list
<Jeffsi> Griemak: i just through it in to my macbook and it says it a blank
<hylian> edbian, ahh, yes. i have had that problem whilst messing with gnome 3.
<sanferneda_> brasil
<sgaap> MrGizmo757, and the vsync option in your ccc (catalyst control center)?
<Griemak> Jeffsi: UGH!  Coaster for coffee :(
<edbian> hylian: just do metacity --replace  and then ctrl + c
<edbian> hylian: It'll switch to metacity, kill it, and you'll be left with no window manager but windows open.
<hylian> edbian, good to know for next tim!
<MrGizmo757> I only messed with Compiz settings.  i left CCC at its default settings
<edbian> hylian: :D
<Jeffsi> Griemak: i think these may be bad cds, should i maybe try a dvd?
<edbian> hylian: You can switch to tty1 and do compiz --display :0.0  and it will come back !
<edbian> hylian: :D
<hylian> edbian, i couldn't afford the e in time.
<sgaap> MrGizmo757, try if that does the trick, i had the same issues with the older driver (pre 114)
<tbrew13> edbian, computer froze lost abilty to type in terminal and in xchat box could see you posting and the x part of windows went away
<edbian> hylian: Made me think of Monty Python
<Griemak> Jeffsi: can you try a burn at the slowest speed possible, maybe even 1x if possible?
<tbrew13> this sucks dang it
<tbrew13> what did i do im never upgrading again
<edbian> tbrew13: Don't worry.
<mithran> hi all, the place in the ubuntu installer where i have to enter in my proxy details, its says "http://[[user][:password]]@host[:port]/", i have no authentication, so how do i enter it, i tried http://[host][:port], but it dosent seem to work
<edbian> tbrew13: What command caused the computer to freeze?  (did you see what I explained to hylian?  That's what happened to you)
<Jeffsi> Griemak: that will take forever lol but yea ill try it, i burnt the last 1 in ubuntu desktop
<tbrew13> ok i know its not the end of the world but now ubuntu boots up and i cant move windows unless i type metacity --replace
<hylian> tbrew13, anyway you can type another command? nautilus --no-default-window
<tbrew13> edbian compiz --replace
<rmatte> Griemak: I just resolved the flash issue: add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && apt-get update && apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<Griemak> Jeffsi: double check your downloaded ISO, check the MD5 Sum and ensure it isn't a bad download as well.  I love my USB Stick because of this :)
<tbrew13> hylian, okay
<MagusOTB_> so other than the fact that it constantly runs my GPU fan at full blast, the default video driver seems to work quite a biut better than the ATI one. Is there a way to fix the fan thing?
<hiexpo> hehe
<validnickname> it worked :)
<edbian> tbrew13: system -> preferences -> appearance -> desktop effects.  Turn them on.  This will launch compiz everytime for you
<Jeffsi> Griemak:  do you know of any way to force a usb boot if its not suported, also i downloaded these via torrent so i think they should be good
<sgaap> validnickname, logging out?
<Griemak> rmatte: I tried the 64-bit flash, had issues with ONE website that I can't live without.... I dispise NSWrapper... 32 bit on 64 bit in 2011 is embarrasing
<MagusOTB_> Apparently it does compositing too
<tbrew13> edbian every time i launch compiz my  computer gets ruined
<validnickname> sgaap: yes
<hylian> edbian, i don't think he can get there... maybe if my nautilus desktop trick works...
<MrGizmo757> ok Ill Give it a shot.
<validnickname> sgaap: i logged in as classic now
<tbrew13> i did your natilus no window thing
<edbian> tbrew13: hylian I'm up for the nautilus trick
<edbian> I'm guessing compiz-decorator is missing
<mithran> In case my previous message was not visible - hi all, the place in the ubuntu installer where i have to enter in my proxy details, its says "http://[[user][:password]]@host[:port]/", i have no authentication, so how do i enter it, i tried http://[host][:port], but it dosent seem to work, am i entering it the wrong way?
<MagusOTB_> also when did aptitude stop being a default-installed package?
<Griemak> Jeffsi: yes, there is a way with a floppy or CD boot.  I don't have the info in front of me, a quick Google should find a nice tutorial on it.
<validnickname> but how do i get the ne ubuntu thing back?
<sgaap> validnickname, good
<hylian> tbrew13 any changes? does alt f2 work, any windows? (any changes at all?)
<Calif> with dhcpd, how do I declare a subnet that is for an external interface (not issueing addresses), that itself is using dhcp to get its address from upstream?
<validnickname> sgaap *new
<tbrew13> hylian, windows work because i typed metacity --replace in a terminal but if i make that terminal go away things usually disappear
<edbian> tbrew13: Do you have a /usr/bin/compiz-decorator  ?
<Guest83603> edbian: still no luck for my nvidia video
<validnickname> but i realy want my old ubuntu again
<edbian> Guest83603: what driver are you using now?  Same problem?
<tomasm-> how do I get a list of packages recently installed from the command line?
<validnickname> sgaap: how can i fix the thing now?
<edbian> validnickname: Log out.  Click your name, change the session at the bottom, type your password and log in
<hiexpo> add the nvidia repos
<sgaap> validnickname, depends what needs fixing
<Guest83603> edbian: Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<validnickname> sgaap: i just want the bars back
<validnickname> sgaap, the left bar
<hylian> tbrew13,  this is totally not the way to solve this, but... one of my tricks is to add a startup app with that nautilus command, because i tore out empathy, gwibber, and evolution. and nwhen you do that, tada no desktop. maybe using the metacity comand in that way would work for you, but this is dirty pool to say the least.
<edbian> Guest83603: What is listed as the driver?
<Jeffsi> Griemak: im going to try a dvd quick, if anything ill get a more expensive coaster out of this
<sgaap> validnickname, gnome 2 or unity?
<hiexpo> edbian, wow
<Griemak> Guest83603:  You have too many graphics driver modules!  nvidia-current and nvidia-173 are not compatible, so it's good you got rid of one.  What is your GPU?
<edbian> hiexpo: wow?
<Griemak> Jeffsi: that's a coaster for the scotch :)
<hiexpo> edbian, bus y
<edbian> hiexpo: haha, thanks
<validnickname> ebian, when i do that wouldnt it be the same problem?
<validnickname> i mean al the futures of 11.04 and my settings
<edbian> tbrew13: I don't recommend doing what he did but you can try.  It is likely not to work.
<edbian> tbrew13: Do you have a /usr/bin/compiz-decorator   ?
<tbrew13> edbian, i cant move windows and i just logged in if i type metacity --replace i can move windows again but if i exit out of the terminal i lost the power to type in any boxes please help me either fix this or downgrade
<validnickname> sgaap i mean all the futures of 11.04 and my settings
 * hylian gives edbian an award for helpfullness.
<MAbeeTT> hello, I found a kernel bug, where could I find info for "kernel bug reporting" ?
<tbrew13> edbian, what is that
<edbian> tbrew13: I know exactly what is happening.
<MAbeeTT> I've picture of the dump
<celthunder> MAbeeTT: kernel.org
<sgaap> validnickname, im not sure what you mean by that, did the "problems" occur after upgrading to 11.04?
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: directly to kernel.org?
<tbrew13> edbian, okay shoot
<edbian> tbrew13: When you boot there are no window managers running but there are windows open.  So you can't focus or anything
<celthunder> MAbeeTT: if it's truly a kernel bug yes
<validnickname> sgaap: no
<tbrew13> yes i can see the x - and maximize buttons but cant move windows around
<edbian> tbrew13: When you run metacity --replace& it puts on in.  When you do compiz, compiz runs but the window manager (compiz-decorator) is not running for some reason.  If you turn the effects off things will be back to normal because metacity will run by default
<rkvirani> Anyone know how come unity cant handle dual monitors? when I plugin and enable my second monitor and stretch the screen unity slows to a crawl!
<validnickname> sgaap: those problems came up cause of  compiz crash
<edbian> tbrew13: We're trying to get compiz working correctly though right?
<celthunder> MAbeeTT: why fix the bug for only one distro when if it's truly a kernel bug then it's probably in all distro's
<rkvirani> How do I fix this?
<sgaap> validnickname, in unity on 11.04 or something else?
<rkvirani> I want to use two monitors, one my my laptop and th other external
<tbrew13> edbian, yes like it did in 10.10
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: well may the channel helpme for undestanding if it's a real kernel bug?
<tbrew13> edbian, and then i want to uninstall unity
<hylian> rkvirani, not that this is an answer, but unity is practically beta.... there is a better answer than mine, but I just thought you should know, unity is still pretty new and there are bugs,
<edbian> tbrew13: So if you look at system -> preferences -> appaearences -> desktop effects what is it set to?
<edbian> tbrew13: We'll get to unity
<celthunder> rkvirani: xrandr
<tbrew13> ok
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: here there is a picture http://www.lugmen.org.ar/~mabeett/IMG_0444.JPG
<ddamn> Heya, I have 10.10 installed and just tried installing bugzilla (after installing LAMP) via apt-get, where is the bugzilla html doc root though?? nothing in /var/www except for the default apache2 index.html
<MAbeeTT> obviusly I can't copy/paste xD
<validnickname> sgaap: yeah there was an errror with the unity and it is on 11.04
<sgaap> validnickname, and the error?
<edbian> hiexpo: Thanks :)  I was too busy to thank you before!
<hylian> I am glad I am running 10.04.
<edbian> hylian: I am glad I'm running Debian
<edbian> :P
<tbrew13> edbian, cant find that desktop effects
<rkvirani> hylian: why would it be in ubuntu 11 then?
<MagusOTB_> rkvirani: It's working fine on mine...
<edbian> tbrew13: How far did you get?  Is desktop effects not a thing anymore?
<MagusOTB_> (dual screens)
<MAbeeTT> wow. IT'S a kernel bug "May  5 00:18:31 sobriux kernel: [33665.694041] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000e0
<celthunder> MAbeeTT: looking
<rkvirani> MagusOTB_: when I try it draws garbage all over the screen and then everything slows to a crawl.
<validnickname> sgaap: it said that there is an error with unity and that they should disable the plugin
<MAbeeTT> "
<tbrew13> edbian, im in appearnces background
<tbrew13> edbian, there is no such thing as desktop prefrences
<sgaap> the unity plugin?
<hylian> rkvirani, well, gnome 2 is coming to it's end, and a lot of people don't like where gnome 3 is going. as to why they decided to release it at this stage, maybe to get us used to it? i really can't say,
<celthunder> MAbeeTT: when did that show up
<k|oWn> well my 11.04 loaded.  It took F(*&(king FIFTEEN MINUTES to load the live CD. this is why I thought it was freezing. what could possibly be causing it to lag insanely like this on 11.04, but on 10.10 it loaded to the liveCD really fast and when I installed 1010 its real fast. but with 11.04 livecd, its slow like a snail making me scared to install 11.04 on my HD.
<eiriksvin> how do i install ubuntu when i had to manually use gparted and now the installer isnt showing /dev/sda3 (ext4) as an option
<edbian> tbrew13: great.  Hang on I have to figure out where they put it now
<edbian> tbrew13: It's late.  I have a final tomorrow.  Would you like to meet tomorrow?
<sgaap> validnickname, you can also run ccsm and disable the plugin that it complains about so you can boot into unity again
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: minutes ago. When in te meaning of scenario?
<hylian> rkvirani, one thing you can try is to log out from unity, then log into classic mode (options on the bottom of the log in screen) and then see if it works better under gnome 2.
<MagusOTB_> rkvirani: Set it to the settings you want, then reboot. It worked for me
<luke_> can someone help me?
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: cu -l ttyS0 -c 115200; #then ctrl-c
<edbian> tbrew13: Sorry if this is frustrating!
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: tail -f /dev/ttyS0
<MagusOTB_> rkvirani: I think it has something to do with some internal X setting defaulting to 2560 pixels, and when you make a screen res larger than that, it gets confused
<Dreamsforgotten> Anyone can lend a hand I deleted nvida package and can't start xwindows on ubuntu 10.04
<sgaap> validnickname, this might happen if you enabled a compiz plugin that doesnt work together with the compiz plugin of unity
<hylian> luke_, sure, what is the question.
<rkvirani> MagusOTB_: I will try that first, hylan I wll try that second
<luke_> i cant seem to find a way to upgrde ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<eiriksvin> <luke_>ask ur question openly, if somone can they will
<MagusOTB_> when I'm using the ATI driver, it won't let me go over 2560 at all
<k|oWn> hylian: check it out i put update a minute ago on my situation
<edbian> tbrew13: If you'd like to try one last ditch effort tonight.  Try compiz-decorator  at the terminal
<Guest83603> edbian: Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<celthunder> MAbeeTT: can you pm that to me so i can type it out
<eiriksvin> luke_ go to system>administration>update manager
<edbian> Guest83603: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current  and restart
<hylian> luke_, under system-> administration-> update manager, on the top, should be an option to do just that. if you like the console, tell me and i will give you the console command for apt-get to do it.
<edbian> Guest83603: nvidia-current and nouveau are conflicting
<sgaap> validnickname, if that is the case, run ccsm, enable (or disable and re-enable) the unity plugin in compiz and its likely you get a compiz warning where you can disable the blocking plugin
<MAbeeTT> celthunder: ok
<luke_> for some reason i cant find the update manager under my administration tab
<hylian> k|oWn, i'm sorry i don't see it anywhere..
<k|oWn> oh
<MagusOTB_> But seriously, is it possible to get the default video driver to chill out with the GPU fan? This can't be healthy.
<tbrew13> edbian, sure i live in louisiana so 2 my time gotta go
<k|oWn> it worked with the livecd on 1104 but the problem was (is) that its taking like fifteen minutes to load. 10.10 is fast. what could be causeing this ?
<edbian> tbrew13 cya
<k|oWn> cuz now im afraid to install 11.04 fear of slowness
<hylian> luke_, ok, then type control alt and t. then type sudo apt-get update. when this finishes, type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<sgaap> validnickname, if really nothing works and you dont know what error comes you can always remove compiz and reinstall it (sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz)
<ddamn> Heya, I have 10.10 installed and just tried installing bugzilla (after installing LAMP) via apt-get, where is the bugzilla html doc root though?? nothing in /var/www except for the default apache2 index.html
<Pokit> Is there a non-painful way of going from libre office back to open office?
<MagusOTB_> also, whose idea was hiding the screen resolution app in (actually, I don't know where, the only way I knwo how to find it is to search for "monitors")
<MagusOTB_> it was a really bad one.
<eiriksvin> places>computer> click on file system to open that> then search it
<k|oWn> ctrl alt t for a terminal i love it
<rwe45> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   rwe45 Pokit jon______ peregrinator_six jenkinSear iggy19 roentgen_ Dreamsforgotten morhandra eiriksvin dm01 luke_ k|oWn ddamn Secluded1 Error404NotFound wujie LoRez moises Guest83603 PEBMAC LuRoSi CannedCorn daws venky80 MagusOTB_ urk
<Dreamsforgotten> Can I reinstall nvidia from the cd no internet access
<eiriksvin> how do i install ubuntu when i had to manually use gparted and now the installer isnt showing /dev/sda3 (ext4) as an option
<awfjq> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   awfjq yofel_ Pokit jon______ peregrinator_six jenkinSear iggy19 roentgen_ Dreamsforgotten morhandra eiriksvin dm01 luke_ k|oWn ddamn Secluded1 Error404NotFound wujie LoRez moises Guest83603 PEBMAC LuRoSi CannedCorn daws venky80 Magus
<awfjq> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   Hilikus MAbeeTT b1lly MNichie apelgate li0s xiambax davide__ manlymatt83 ssfdre38 jgould nathanforbes ci04 Gnurdux MAAAAAD hammerbrain saeth Toph improveupon tohtori mikinanuq zer0s BaddyLove Takyoji[laptop] rchavik LtHummus jmwpc gi
<awfjq> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   beachbum_Bob spirals burzum__ almoxarife khindenburg_ Destine kellnola hylian Lillymon GarryFre Griemak mandi surreal7z__ mbeierl D-coy sze_ krafty l4ng1t ravidar tansell-laptop chris166 Inumedia usr13 Propel Jayle majonto Timic Apes
<hylian> k|oWn, to be honest I am not certain. i know that some people had problems with usb devices, and when they removed them during install it spead it up. other than that i cannot say, faulty cd, bad cd reader, hard drive damaged, or another hundred possibilities./
<sgaap> eiriksvin, did you flag it as / ?
<MagusOTB_> Dreamsforgotten: I think putting the driver on distribution media is against nvidia's TOS, but you could download the distfile and sneakerner it over
<eiriksvin> flag it?
<hylian> luke_, did you see my message? how are those commands coming?
<eiriksvin> im opening gparted now
<sgaap> eiriksvin, in gparted you can set a mount point
<luke_> i typed in the first one now its not letting me type anything
<Dreamsforgotten> MangusOTB_ can I do this command line? Can't get in xwindows
<k|oWn> hylian ive got a hpwebcam and thats it for usb things. ill disconnect it. i doubt its the hd or the cddrive, cuz i just used them both for 10.10 a few days ago.  but the CD itself i suspect that might be screwey. but im more thinking its something hardware related. i look in the forums under known bugs and theres nothing absolutely nothing that is a joke i know theres known issues with natty like the USB one you just mentioned
<Dreamsforgotten> Or can I fix it from booting the livecd?
<Jeffsi> Griemak: technology just doesn't want to cooperate tonight, it may be a bit before i finally get this going
<eiriksvin> ok my mount point says Mounted on /media/22b6d2aa-e749-4e9e-90a2-91f46f0bf641
<IdleOne> hylian:  I apologize for the mistake
<Dreamsforgotten> Don't want to loose my work I got 3 android builds synced
<hylian> IdleOne, why did you kick me? thanks for the reply...
<hylian> IdleOne, ohh, no problem, I make them too!
<IdleOne> hylian: was a mistake on my part. sorry about that
<sgaap> eiriksvin, then its mounted and there shouldnt be any problem
<eiriksvin> i think its mounted from the cd
<Griemak> Jeffsi: technology is supposed to make life easier... I'm on the fence, still :)
<hylian> eiriksvin, you will have to flag that main parition as boot.
<sgaap> eiriksvin, i am assuming this is from within the ubuntu installer?
<mal10c> i'm running ubuntu 11.04, trying to keep chrome shortcut in launcher, and it dissapears when i drag it in, when it right click it to add, it disappears after a restart.  any thoughts?
 * hylian pats IdleOne on the back :)
<hylian> luke_, did that work for you>?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, like hylian said, if you cant install on it its likely the mount point isnt set
<Jeffsi> lol i know wat u mean :D
<k|oWn> I thought this 11.04 was supposed to have unity, i see gnome here.
<eiriksvin> but when i start the install i dont want it to wipe out windows but all it says is /dev/sda  but not /dev/sda3 where i want it
<luke_> hylian, it not seeming to work...
<sgaap> eiriksvin, where does it say that?
<Griemak> k|oWn: Unity is a shell on top of Gnome 2
<hylian> k|oWn, it does have unity. it's normally set as the default even
<mal10c> chrome is the only app that does this too.  all other apps pin to the launcher
<eiriksvin> im looking at gparted now from LIVE CD
<hylian> luke_, did you try the apt-get commands i gave you?
<ddamn> Heya, I have 10.10 installed and just tried installing bugzilla (after installing LAMP) via apt-get, where is the bugzilla html doc root though?? nothing in /var/www except for the default apache2 index.html
<k|oWn> oh so unity runs on gnome i see.
<luke_> hylian, i did i'm trying again tho
<k|oWn>  how can i see what vertion of unity is running and check it out ?
<Jeffsi> Griemak: ok things are looking a bit better, its about to verify the disk
<sgaap> eiriksvin, then you should be able to see your partitions with gparted, so are you saying you dont see a partition where it should be? (which would be weird since its mounted)
<hylian> luke_, if it gives you an error, or if terminal doesn't start with control alt T, let me know.
<luke_> hylian, thanks for the help i got it :)
<eiriksvin> no what im saying is all my partitions are correct, i dont know about flags, but when i run the installer it dont show any partitions and only allows my to install onto /dev/sda/
<hylian> luke_, glad to hear it. if you need any other help we will be here.
<luke_> hylian, you rock
<eiriksvin> i need it to install onto /dev/sda3/
<sgaap> eiriksvin, you can do a custom partitioning in the installer
 * hylian blushes
<eiriksvin> no, i cant it dont show it
<sgaap> there you must be able to see that partition, give it a mount point and use it as install location
<hylian> k|oWn, how goes it?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, i just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a new pc and it was definitly there
<eiriksvin> i am a noob, i dont know what to do
<celthunder> eiriksvin: what're you trying to do?
<Griemak> Jeffsi: Good luck!  Hope this disk does well.
<eiriksvin> this is my 3rd pc done, but this one is the quad intel acpi
<DuitseMusikant> Hi there, I ran some updates and now my menu bar is now in the middle of the screen, does anyone know what maybe have caused this?
<celthunder> (too lazy to scroll up much farther than a page
<hypodermia> my system hard freezes after a minute or so of playing audio through HDMI. any idea where is the best place to look for or file a bug? i'm not sure which component might be relevant.
<scorch_> Why will .sh files not run from the Unity Desktop, nor shell for that matter?
<eiriksvin> i want to know how to flag and set the mount so the installer will install ubuntu onto a certain partition
<Jeffsi> Griemak: alright, now lets try this 1
<hylian> eiriksvin, during install, there will be little round radio buttons, and one of them is usually install next to an existing operating system the other makes ubuntu take the whole hard drive, and the last let's you call the shots on where to put it, and allows you to make partitions, is this what you are looking for?
<k|oWn> hylian im considering installing anyway but im afraid this slowness will be there even without bieng only on the live cd
<sgaap> eiriksvin, it should work, however there was a bug just around the release where it didnt show partitions
<faryshta> Does someone knows if hp 6735b comes with a built in microphone?
<eiriksvin> hylian those bottuns did not show
<Secluded1> which chat software can do facebook group chat?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/769043 not sure if thats the same issue you are experiencing
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769043 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot manually specify a mount point in the manual partitoner" [High,Fix committed]
<k|oWn> haha but i want the java games at pogo to work in linux !!!!!   if it wasnt for this then everything else i and my family do would work and we would have no use for windows
<eiriksvin> so what should the flag be?
<scorch_> Why will .sh files not run from the Unity Desktop, nor shell for that matter?
<hylian> k|oWn, well, being on the hard drive will speed it up. hmm. also there are some bugs in unity. did you remove all possible extras in the back, usb, etc?
<k|oWn> i hate web developers that write for IE only they should be choked
<Jeffsi> Griemak: how long would u say it should take for the blinking curser to go away?
<hylian> eiriksvin, when you got to the stage where it asked where it should be installed, it's kind of hidden, but unless there is damage to that cd, it's always available... i don't know what else to say.
<faryshta> Does someone knows if hp 6735b comes with a built in microphone?
<eiriksvin> should the flag be boot, diag, hidden, lba, lvm, palo, prep, raid?
<k|oWn> hylian i did not remove the usb cam yet im going to check it out in a few minutes.  is there a list somewhere of unity bugs. why would ubuntu put it into production if theres lots of bugs
<scorch_> Why will .sh files not run from the Unity Desktop, nor shell for that matter?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, thats not important, normally you can assign a mount point during install
<sgaap> eiriksvin, like hylian says: its kinda hidden
<eiriksvin> the cd is fine it worked twice before within the last week
<Toph> i am running Unity and when I open an application, the panel containing the exit, minimize,maximize icon controls are missing
<scorch_> Why will .sh files not run from the Unity Desktop, nor shell for that matter?
<hylian> k|oWn, well, gnome 2 is going to be a thing of the past, and gnome 3 is not all that popular a replacement, so my opinion is they wanted to get the ubuntu population used to it, but don't quote me on this, it's just my opinion.
<eiriksvin> can anyone tell me how to set the mount from here?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, where those multiboots too?
<eiriksvin> yes
<k|oWn>                            interesting ill let you know if removing the USB things helps with my fifteen munite livecd booting.
<eiriksvin> then, cus my personal pc was so nice i nuked win7
<sgaap> eiriksvin, from the installer it should be possible if you manually partition
<eiriksvin> this is my sisters
<YEMX> I have a some questions regarding ubuntu
<hylian> YEMX, ask your questions
<scorch_> Why will .sh files not run from the Unity Desktop, nor shell for that matter?
<YEMX> I dont use, but am seeing alot of it
<Omega> YEMX: We'll tell you anything you want to know :)
<Omega> Don't be afraid :)
<YEMX> hate colors fried, using irssi
<sgaap> scorch_, are they executable?
<Omega> I'm using irssi myself too.
<eiriksvin> so what should i set the mount point to?
<haha> hello?
<scorch_> sgaap: yes chmode 777 was done
<haha> 有说汉语到吗
<sgaap> eiriksvin, you should have a / on the partition where you want to install linux
<sgaap> eiriksvin, and a partition for swap
<YEMX> great proggy
<MNichie> k| oWn: Ubuntu has clearly lost all respect for their users.  Apparently desktop users are now guinea pigs for touchscreen interfaces
<Omega> haha: This is an english speaking channel
<sgaap> scorch_, chmod +x?
<haha> hahah
<hylian> YEMX, your post sounded something like the amiga os would say when the kernel had an error :) can you be more, clear?
<scorch_> sgaap: yes
<red2kic> MNichie: That's why we have more than just one distro. Make a switch.
<haha> my english is very poor
<YEMX> PM for advanced?
<YEMX> i dont use ubuntu
<sgaap> scorch_, no idea then, works fine here, is it will all sh scripts?
<YEMX> need info on the os
<eiriksvin> i got a partition for swap
<haha> bye everybody!
<scorch_> sgapp:  I get thins in terminal:  exec: 121: ./nexuiz-linux-x86_64-sdl: Permission denied
<hylian> haha, how can we help?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, then you just need one for / as mountpoint
<eckirchn> YEMX: what do you use?
<sgaap> scorch_, thats another executable probably
<YEMX> slack for the last 8+ yrs
<scorch_> ???
<scorch_> sgaap: ?????
<YEMX> but i wanna know more bout ubunt
<YEMX> slackware
<Omega> YEMX: You can ask me anything you want :)
<sgaap> scorch_, if its executable, and you got permissions it might need something external where you dont have persmissions on
<scorch_> exec: 121: ./nexuiz-linux-x86_64-glx: Permission denied
<YEMX> im using irssi and your color codes suck
<sgaap> scorch_, and its very likely to be on rule 121
<YEMX> hate to use kde to see :)
<scorch_> why am I getting: exec: 121: ./nexuiz-linux-x86_64-glx: Permission denied
<eiriksvin> how do i set the mount point?
<eckirchn> YEMX never ran it... i run Fedora..
<Omega> YEMX: what color codes? I don't see any.
<celthunder> eiriksvin: mount <device> <mount point>
<YEMX> brb
<sgaap> eiriksvin, if the installer is working correct you should be able to set the mount point on partitions when using manual partitioning
<eiriksvin> in the terminal?
<red2kic> eiriksvin: "mkdir -p /media/Donkey"
<YEMX> ill switch to xchat :(
<eiriksvin> im not making a friggin directory named donkey:)
<multipass|2> hi, does anyone know what it is in 11.04 that enables the iphone 4 to work?? for a few reasons im still using 10.10 but would like to bring the 11.04 iphone ability to it
<eckirchn> YEMX i like Xchat...
<sgaap> eiriksvin, those commands are for when you want to mount a volume, setting a mount point when partitioning is different
<eckirchn> multipass|2 what ability do you want?
<GarryFre> hey they got you second in the list of new releases at www.distrowatch.com front page
<GarryFre> argh sorry wrong room
<multipass|2> eckirchn: well, right out of the box everything about an iphone4 works in 11.04, copying songs, root directory access, even apps... ive tried the !iphone stuff but cant get it to work in 10.10
<hylian> scorch_, looks like you ran the command from terminal, is this with sudo, like for instance, sudo nexuiz?
<YEMX> back
<eiriksvin> ok, i want to mount /dev/sda3/        with a mount point to install on how do i do that?
<scorch_> hylian: yes
<faryshta> Does someone knows if hp 6735b comes with a built in microphone?
<eckirchn> multipass|2: you can't mount the iphone? when you say sync what app?
<sgaap> eiriksvin, if you are in the installer you want to ""attach" the mountpoint / to that
<OY1R> Q: what does Zeitgeist do ?
<scorch_> hylian: also when I double click on desktop it does nothing
<multipass|2> eckirchn: yeah, all i get is iphone pictures lol :|
<atari314> Hey :) Anyone here with experience on debootstrap/multistrap? PST
<eckirchn> OY1R   Zeitgeist is a data engine for the GNOME desktop. It logs and tags every document, website, conversation, email, note and application that’s opened on the GNOME desktop. All of the information is stored in one central database for quick access and any application can easily add it’s own data to the mix. There are several user interfaces which show the information stored in the database, sorting it by type, date, or relevance to
<eckirchn> other files. They let users tag documents, bookmark them, and even attach custom notes to each item in the database. One of the interfaces, currently being developed by Siegried Gevatter as a Google Summer of Code project, even shows information from Zeitgeist inside the new GNOME Shell.
<YEMX> I appreciate the support here for this OS
<YEMX> need someone for cross platform
<eckirchn> multipass|2 hmm.. what do you want to do you can't?
<eiriksvin> listen, im not trying to refract the light from pluto and amplify and trasform it into a diamond... i told you i cant see anything in the installer for any drives at all it only allwas me to install on /dev/sda/   with no options at all
<eiriksvin> allwas= allows
<OY1R> eckirchn: what is it good for
<eckirchn> eiriksvin why not install from a livecd?
<eckirchn> OY1R: what is what good for?
<OY1R> zeitgeist
<sunil> I want to compile my own ubuntu media with some own applications. I am trying the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization. In this link there is a command "debconf-get-selections --installer > somefile.txt" on executing this command I get the error "debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied debconf: DbDriver "di_questions": could not open /var/log/inst
<eiriksvin> OMG did you just join <eckirchn> eiriksvin why not install from a livecd?
<eckirchn> OY1R: no idea.. don't use it
<OY1R> so it's ok to get rid of
<sgaap> eiriksvin, if there isnt anything to see there (and there should be), you can indeed try to use gparted from the livecd
<eckirchn> eiriksvin yes i did
<sgaap> eiriksvin, and then start the installer once the partitions are set
<hylian> scorch_, from what i have read, there is one of two options, one is that you have the 64 bit version, and are running ubuntu 32 bit, the other is that instead of installing it in the usr/share directory, it installed elsewhere.
<Neo_Kipl1ng> please tell me, when i update system, could i trust chinese server as source
<hylian> scorch_, did you install nexuiz from synaptic or apt-get? or did you download it elsewhere?
<sunil> on using sudo the first error is remove but "debconf: DbDriver "di_questions": could not open /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat" error is still shown. anyone have any idea on this issue
<DJJeff> E: Unable to locate package hostapd
<DJJeff> E: Unable to locate package hostap-utils
<daddy> is there a way to change 11.04 interface back to 10.10
<DrFrankenstein> daddy: launching programs from a drop down menu instead of the screen with the icons?
<Soupermanito> yes, log out and choose clasic interface at the log in menu
<hylian> daddy, yes, log out, and then in the log in screen on the bottom, is an option for ubuntu classic mode. that will do it to it.
<xxp> tttt
<sgaap> eiriksvin, anyway, i need to catch some sleep now, keep in mind that bugs aside you should be able to set a partition with a mount point root from somewhere, be it the installer or via the livecd and gparted
<YEMX> just trying to learn about the OS
<daddy> hulian: thanks
<sgaap> eiriksvin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/37809/when-manually-setting-up-hard-drives-in-the-installer-how-can-i-set-custom-mount
<daddy> hylian: thanks
<multipass|2> eckirchn: well.. everything lol, i want root access and access to music
<eiriksvin> im on xchat on a live cd and im sitting here with gparted open showing all of my partitions i see the two labeled partitions i got a 5gb unallocated one (for restorations) and an ext4 (no label + flag=boot), plus my linux swap partition
<hylian> daddy, no prob bob.
<Captainkrtek> multipass|2, what do you need help with?
<eckirchn> multipass|2: like i said in PM, not an iphone user, what program are you using to access music?  or just want to mount a drive? (or phone)..
<hylian> eiriksvin, that sounds right.
<YEMX> I need help
<Captainkrtek> YEMX, what do you need help with
<hylian> YEMX, ok how can we help?
<YEMX> ubuntu commands
<Captainkrtek> YEMX, what about them?
<YEMX> can u PM me?
<eiriksvin> ok, now how do i set the mount point and install into it
<Captainkrtek> YEMX, sure
<YEMX> thx
<Captainkrtek> sent
<eiriksvin> i already got grub up and running
<hylian> eiriksvin, just so oyu know, during install, ubuntu will put grub whever it likes unless you go into the other install options at the hard drive screen and choose somehting else.
<nikhil> n
<hylian> eiriksvin, setting the mount point is done during install.
<eiriksvin> im not worried about grub just the instal
<sgaap> eiriksvin, if you are in irc via de livecd, you should try the installer, there should be an option for manual install where you can set the mountpoint
<nikhil> hi
<lordofthenoobs_> I have ubuntu 11.4 on a pavilion dv6345us laptop and i cannot figure out how to get ubuntu to recognise the camera the laptop has built into it above the screen
<lordofthenoobs_> any kind of help would be great
<k|oWn> man, the other day i did a fresh clean install of 10.10 and let it do the upgrade to 11.04 and it TOOK THREE HOURS AND THEN KILLED MY WHOLE SETUP
<lordofthenoobs_> ive check online for a solution but no luck
<eiriksvin> there are no options i have looked, the only option it gives me is to install onto /dev/sda/ but there is no /sda/ i have sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 and unallocated
<multipass|2> eckirchn: yeah, in 11.04 now out of the blue, it mouts 2 drives on my iphone, and along with that, all msuic apps..rythembox..etc recognize the music. i cant figure out what allows for that in new ubuntu version
<k|oWn> had no loader, no nothing working at all 11.04 is a bit premature i think
<Hendrik1> ahh i lost access to my server theres an fatal error on boot ... server is in germany ... i#m in the usa for another 6 month ... damn
<eiriksvin> sgaap the live cd is not the beat all end all, it works most of the time i agree but its not working now
<magus_> I'm trying to install a .pcf.Z font, and the font manager displays it, installs is, and it does not show up in the menu for gnome-term when I go to profiule preferences
<Fahmida> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. Suddenly, the sound gone, though sound is working in Windows.
<lordofthenoobs_> is there anyone here who can assist me? i thought this was help chat
<hylian> eiriksvin, if you look at this picture: http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu_10.10_a3_vb_install_screen_3.png you will see below in the grayed out area, the option to "Specify partiitions manually (advanced)" you have to choose that to set it up specially.
<daddy> hylian: i dont have this option????
<eckirchn> multipass|2 does then new version not mount your drives?
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: Wait, that's not normal behaviour when using Pulseaudio?
<eiriksvin> let me repeat, it never shows that
<atari314> Anyone trying absolute minimal installs?
<k|oWn> hendrick1: omfg that sucks what is the error what caused it
<hylian> daddy, it didn't give you the option to log out, or the option to choose ubuntu classic in the log in screen on the bottom?
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: what is Plusaudio?
<clipper> would a live cd of 11.04 popping up constant report problem dialogs be indicative of a bad iso, or incompatible hardware?
<lordofthenoobs_> I have ubuntu 11.4 on a pavilion dv6345us laptop and i cannot figure out how to get ubuntu to recognise the camera the laptop has built into it above the screen, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: The audio subsystem that Ubuntu uses.
<daddy> hylian: sorry ,found the option.very silly of me
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: All I can say is good luck, I've had no good experiences with linux sound.
<BigPalabra> Hi, I have a doubt ...
<Hendrik1> k|oWn: i was just preparing to install wordpress then i notice the ssh didnt react any more and i couldn#t access my other blog
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: Okay thanks.
<hylian> eiriksvin, it's hard to see, and it has always showed it to me. You probably are right, but can you take it that far just to see if it's there again? you may have to scroll down to get this option..
<Fahmida> Does anyone can help please?
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: Although it might be worth running alsamixer and unmuting channels.
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: How to do that?
<hylian> daddy, no problem.
<BigPalabra> help plz
<syrinx_> BigPalabra: ?
<Hendrik1> i guess i#m screwed
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: open up a terminal, run alsamixer
<hylian> please dont ask for help, please just ask your question, thank you! :)
<FishFace> lordofthenoobs_: What programs have you tried using? Cheese perhaps?
<clipper> would a live cd of 11.04 popping up constant report problem dialogs be indicative of a bad iso, or incompatible hardware?
<MagusOTB_> if "master" or "PCM" are mutes, unmute them
<syrinx_> hylian: !please
<MagusOTB_> (change levels with up and down arrows, mute/un with 'm')
<Braiam> !help | BigPalabra
<ubottu> BigPalabra: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> syrinx_, thanks!
<syrinx_> thats the one ;)
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: It says, command does not found.
<daddy> just upraded to 11.04 and my network is gone?
<lordofthenoobs_> ive been looking on the ubuntu site for answers and didnt find anything, so no i havent tried cheese
<bp0> is there a way to disable the "New Ubuntu release available" message in update manager?
<k|oWn> hendrick do u have friends there
<hylian> syrinx_, do you use inx?
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: Found it. :)
<FishFace> lordofthenoobs_: Cheese is your best bet, or at least the easiest. It usually find everything.
<syrinx_> hylian: inx?
<syrinx_> !inx
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: What to do now?
<syrinx_> nope.
<lordofthenoobs_> ok ty fish face ill try that and if it dont work ill be back
<hylian> syrinx_, yes, inx is a off shoot of ubuntu, without x. (is not x)
<FishFace> lordofthenoobs_: OK. But other than that I don't know what else to say.
<syrinx_> hylian: oh, no, I don't use Ubuntu anymore ;) I just help those that do
<Hendrik1> k|oWn: xes but noone with sufficiant linux knowledge to retrive the data from my software raid 10 with encryption and reinstalling it
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: Are master, PCM, and front unmutes?
<clipper> would a live cd of 11.04 popping up constant report problem dialogs be indicative of a bad iso, or incompatible hardware?
<k|oWn> hendrik wow what if they popped in a live cd and you remoteaccessed that
<Neo_Kipl1ng> I used chinese server source to update to 11.04, it's faster, but now i little scared, is this secure?
<trism> bp0: Ubuntu Software Center/Edit/Software Sources/Updates/Show new distribution releases/Never
<hylian> eiriksvin, i'm sorry you have had so many troubles. maybe if we started at the beginning, maybe i missed something?
<eiriksvin> it asks me device for boot loader installation /dev/sda/ but that would wipe my whole hdd? wouldnt it?
<k|oWn> hahaha ive never been in this room before. some of these questions have GOT to be trolls
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: How to find it's mute or not? Written MM?
<Hendrik1> k|oWn: hmm you might have a point, didn't think about that yet
<hylian> eiriksvin, no, the boot loader won't touch that partition, except to house the boot loader there. that will not destroy your other os.
<bp0> trism, thanks
<ubuntu_my> hey guys, is there any way to upgrade my ubuntu without losing anything??
<atari314> anyone had tried debootstrap or multistrap restrict packages installed?
<eiriksvin> ok, so if i click install and installs to that, will it be ok?
<hanasaki> is ubuntu going to get rid of gnome completely?  when will there be gnome 3 support?
<ferris-> just upgraded to natty but now I have no desktop... can someone help me get this back
<Hendrik1> k|oWn: iactually just came here to cry about it but now i at least have an idea thx man
<Neo_Kipl1ng> Could i trust chinese server as software source? anyway, it's in offical list.
<hylian> ubuntu_my, yes. sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it. hopefully you have fast internet, because it can take a while.
<hylian> ubuntu_my, let me add that those commands are entered from the terminal, found in applications -> accessories.
<eiriksvin> ok, so if i click install and installs to that, will it be ok?
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: If it says MM and has no bar, it's mutes
<ubuntu_my> hylian, yes. but sadly i havent. i already download the alternate iso for 11.04, but it will remove some (important) app
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: if it says "00" it's not muted, but is turned down and should be turned up
<k|oWn> hendrick: hey youre welcome man i havnt had a chance to help someone in so long :)
<hylian> eiriksvin, yes. it only will use the boot sector area on the hard drive, the partition itself will be unaffected. and it will then let you boot to windows when grub fires up.
<k|oWn> im here for my own help, for some reason 11.04 live cd is really slow on my box but 10.10 is fast and now thats making me scared to install 11.03
<k|oWn> 4
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: It says MM but has bars.
<hylian> ubuntu_my, ok, what you can do is add the cd as the basis for updating, by going to synaptic, and from there adding it as a source.under settings and repositories in synaptic
<Hendrik1> hmm its running pretty smoth here though it feels like the windows vista of ubuntu#s
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: Press 'm' to unmute them.
<MagusOTB_> (also navigate right and left to select which ones)
<Guest28670> edbian: how to remove those drivers and install the right one
<Guest28670> how to remove nvidia drivers and install the right one
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: Now?
<Fahmida> Afte that.
<daddy> network unclaimed.how do i claim it?
<ferris-> just upgraded to natty but now I have no desktop... can someone help me get this back
<ferris-> already installed all of natty... just do not have the desktop
<hylian> Guest28670, upon booting ubuntu, at the very start, you can hit the escape key, this will give you a grub menu. you can then choose the 2nd option, and then from there, tell ubuntu to start x in safe graphics mode. then in system-administration-hardware drivers, you can safely remove the driver.
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: No sound yet. Is there anything need to do?
<ferris-> had it but lost it after upgrading
<daddy> ferris: logout and when you log back in,at the bottom you can choose classic view that will do the trick
<ferris-> my system autologs in
<hylian> daddy, thats a really popular question today :)
<Guest28670> hulian: k will do that, thanks
<bodinux> stani's python editor is broken with 11.04
<Guest28670> im sorry hylian not hulian, my bad
<hylian> LOL
<ferris-> how can I bi-pass auto login
<booleanorama> #help
<ferris-> a few beers so I am drunk-typing...
<ferris-> lol
<syrinx_> I hear that
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: If tjat
<hylian> well all, i would love to continue helping you guys out, but i need to go to sleep, goodnight.
<Captainkrtek> ferret_, boot into single user mode
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> ferris-, ^^
<MagusOTB_> Fahmida: *if that's not working, I don't know what to say
<bodinux> can anyone check if Stani's python editor is still working ?
<daddy> hylian: have color dreams
<ferris-> ok... will try that
<guyvdb_> Hi, I have installed 11.04 fresh. I now want to make /home the mount point of a second HD. Currently I have /home/guy (my directory). I have copied this to the second hard disk. Do I now erase /home/guy before making the entries into fstab for mounting the second hd?
<Fahmida> MagusOTB_: Okay, thanks.
<new_kid1> How to get cli in Ubuntu Minimal Install ??? I want to configure pppoe
<rkhshm> whiel trying to do a nfs mount from ubuntu i get an error stating " mount system call failed"
<daddy> is there a fall back to 10.10?
<rkhshm> the cmd I"m using is "mount -t nfs4 <server location> <local dir>
<rkhshm> what is wrong>?
<cyrano_> I've recently installed natty and i have a triple monitor setup with two video cards and im using xinerama which seems to be breaking the window manager which I think is cause compositing is trying to run. my question is how do I disable it in natty it was a simple setting change in 10.04 just using gconf-editor but that setting doesn't seem to change anything anymore
<cyrano_> sorry if that wasn't clear the question was how do I disable compositing
<coz_> cyrano_,  if you want compiz off you may have to either install unity2d  from the repository or log off and log onto classic
<coz_> cyrano_,   unity 2d does not use compiz  and of course classic gnome ( no effects)  will not either however  compiz in classic is fine
<cyrano_> well I am using classic as well but compositing still seems to be set as I see the fancy minimizing of windows and advanced shadows when using one monitor
<coz_> cyrano_,  ok if you are in classic  hit alt+F2  type   metacity --replace
<coz_> cyrano_,  that will kill compiz  or just log of and log onto  classic gnome (no effects)
<giacomo_c> i have to say, this retarded new design crap with 11.04 has only made me use the terminal more, how do i get rid of this dumb sidebar and put a regular menu at the top?
<cyrano_> alt+f2 doesn't seem to work the only way I was able to run any commmands was through making a shortcut on the desktop
<coz_> cyrano_,   now I only have dual monitors and have never tried it with more than that
<coz_> cyrano_,  ok open a terminal   metacity --replace & disown
<coz_> cyrano_,  is there a big launcher bar on the left side of the monitor with icons?
<cyrano_> ha no only gedit is open and the desktop no taskbars at all
<cyrano_> well and I have xterm open
<coz_> cyrano_,  ok
<cyrano_> that did bring back the WM thoguh
<rkhshm> any ideas guys?
<cyrano_> but no taskbars
<coz_> cyrano_,  no gnome panels you mean?
<cyrano_> correct
<coz_> cyrano_,  ok please log off,, choose the session with  ( no effects)
<Captainkrtek>  rkhshm what is the issue?
<coz_> cyrano_,  start there and see what you can do with xinerama
<Guest30793> how to remove nvidea drivers and install the right one
<cyrano_> ha well I set it to auto login when I installed ubuntu
<coz_> cyrano_,  if at that point you want to start compiz to try it in that setup   open a terminal  compiz --replace ccp & diwown
<cyrano_> and without gnome panels not sure how to log out
<coz_> cyrano_,  ok  in terminal     gnome-panel & disown
<cyrano_> oh no I don't care for compiz at all
<cyrano_> oh sweet they are back thanks
<coz_> cyrano_,  ok now unset autolog in or log off and choose the ( no effects ) session then you wont have to go through this each time
<rkhshm> Captainkrtek: I'm trying to nfs mount ubuntu client but i get a system call error
<Guest30793> how to remove nvidea drivers and install the right one
<coz_> Guest30793,   how did you install the nvidia driver/
<coz_> Guest30793,  did you download and install the driver from nvidia's site?
<warhead911> hello. how can I install docky version of 11.04 to ubuntu 10.10?
<Guest30793> coz_: auto
<cyrano_> coz_ how do I disable the auto login to my account for the time being?
<coz_> Guest30793,   auto?
<cyrano_> nvm got it
<crond> mmm... no more unity. Huzzah!
<coz_> cyrano_,  darn looking for it   hold on there is a gui
<cyrano_> coz I have it nvm
<cyrano_> thanks though
<coz_> ok
<cyrano_> it's in login in system
<Captainkrtek> rkhshm, sorry I don't know
<coz_> cyrano_,  yep that's it duh
<coz_> Guest30793,   can you explain  "auto" for installing nvidia drivers?
<coz_> Guest30793,  did you go into system/administration/ additional drivers to do t his ?
<warhead911> ребята,как воткнуть docky из 11.04 с его доклетами на 10.10?
<syrinx_> !ru | warhead911
<ubottu> warhead911: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cyrano_> @coz- Thanks you very very much for your swift reply and very helpful advice
<coz_> cyrano_,  no problem
<cyrano_> idk why I never thought to use classic with no effects
<cyrano_> just seems so simple now that I think about it HAHAHA
<coz_> cyrano_,  yeah however I do believe that will NOT be available in the future
<Guest30793> coz_: no, it says in my additional driver "the driver is activated and currently not in use"
<cyrano_> ouch
<coz_> Guest30793,   did you reboot after installing the driver?
<cyrano_> ie 11.10?
<cyrano_> I feel like they are going backwards with ubuntu xinerama has been deprecated for years and they took out support for compositing a long time ago
<coz_> Guest30793,  if you did NOT reboot ...do that now..however if you did  ,, in that same driver dialog,, click the one installed,, and click the remove button
<cyrano_> is linux not supposed to be a multi display setup?
<cyrano_> haha
<coz_> cyrano_,  off hand I cant give the reasons for that actually,, but it was a sort of sensible one,, I believe
<coz_> cyrano_,   well if linux is headed that way its back to windows for me :)
<coz_> I cannot deal with single monitors
<rkvirani> silly unity
<rkvirani> dual monitors are for real power users.
<Captainkrtek> rkvirani, totally agree lol
<cyrano_> oh this is wonderful triple monitors again in ubu
<Captainkrtek> Im using gnome because of unity hates my monitors
<coz_> cyrano_,  i did see a set up last year with 6 monitors,, xinerama  + compiz    amazing :)
<Captainkrtek> cyrano_, what video card do you have?
<cyrano_> yea but you have to hack xinerama to get compositing these days
<cyrano_> I have two nvidias
<coz_> here is one of those videos  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3X7CdE2oc
<Ulovlig> Hi there! Im having an error in terminal make: *** No rule to make target `/home/eggdrop'.  Stop.
<coz_> cyrano_,  and another   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw
<cyrano_> onboard is like a 6150 or something and the other is a 9800 gtx+
<coz_> Ulovlig,  what are you compiling
<Ulovlig> eggdrop
<coz_> cyrano_,  those videos are three dual head nvidias
<coz_> cyrano_,  not to mention the 24 monitor set up with ati cards
<wujie> FIrefox5______>火狐5下载链接　ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/5.0b1/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-5.0b1.tar.bz2
<cntrational> toot
<cyrano_> I was trying to setup xdmx a while back too not sure if you are familiar
<coz_> Ulovlig,  let me check  do you have a link where you downloaded that from?
<prem> hi
<nabi1> my desktop is hidden, how can I show ?
<soreau> nabi1: Ctrl+Alt+D ?
<prem> i want to find out the mount path of a usb storage device when ever it is plugged in..
<prem> any such script/code is available in shell /python..?
<nabi1> soreau: no, and so the title of menu is hidden
<crond> Seriously? I literally *just* installed 11.04 and banshee crashes on my first 'import music from folder'.  Talk about poor quality control...
<coz_> Ulovlig,  which version do you h ave there?
<Ulovlig> yes, coz_ ftp://ftp.eggheads.org/pub/eggdrop/source/1.6/eggdrop1.6.20.tar.gz
<Ulovlig> 1.6.20
<nabi1> I try gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1 , but don't resolve
<soreau> nabi1: Try metacity --replace?
<coz_> Ulovlig,  when you ran  ,/configure,, did you get any erros
<coz_> errors
<nabi1> soreau:  windows manager unable open x
<soreau> nabi1: export DISPLAY=:0; metacity --replace
<Ulovlig> No, both ./configure and make config went fine
<coz_> Ulovlig,  you said it couldnt find a make file
<wilson__> im using Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb, how i change to right driver?
<Ulovlig> coz_: http://pastie.org/1866907
<guyvdb_> I am having problems with nvidia-settings and unity. Currently my unity side bar is on my right monitor and my unity start button is on my left monitor.  At other times both are on my right monitor or both are on my left monitor. I cannot seem to get the settings to stay. It also seems like "Make this the primary display for the X screen" in nvidia-settings is ignored
<coz_> Ulovlig,  you did get an erro... package  tcl8.4-dev  needs to be installed
<Ulovlig> Yes, I installed it and then it continuted
<nabi1> soreau: title window now show me, but icon left bar and menu bar in hidden
<Ulovlig> I installed it and did the command again
<Rehan> hi guys, when i use a bootUSB to boot into my laptop the plymouth (ubuntu loading) screen shows up in my monitors native high-res (1920x1080) and so does the desktop. Then I installed ubuntu and added the proprietary nvidia drivers. Those were causing some issues so I went into jockey and removed them. Now my resolution is really low (1024x786) and won't go any higher. Could anyone help me out? Thank you so much.
<wilson__> im using Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb, how i change to right driver?
<coz_> Ulovlig,  ok let me read through this...
<wilson__> what is "SystemError: Binary package nvidia-current has no trusted origin, rejecting"
<guyvdb_> How do I open two instances of nautilus?
<coz_> Ulovlig,  compiling it here to see if i get readings
<Ulovlig> What do u mean?
<coz_> Ulovlig,  ok it compiled fine,, when you go the tcl error ,, did you rerun the ./configure
<Ulovlig> yes
<coz_> Ulovlig,  rather after installing the tcl dev package   did you re run
<coz_> ok
<coz_> Ulovlig,  and you installed the tcl dev package ...yes?
<Ulovlig> yes
<coz_> Ulovlig,  ok let me look at this again
<Rehan> hi guys, when i use a bootUSB to boot into my laptop the plymouth (ubuntu loading) screen shows up in my monitors native high-res (1920x1080) and so does the desktop. Then I installed ubuntu and added the proprietary nvidia drivers. Those were causing some issues so I went into jockey and removed them. Now my resolution is really low (1024x786) and won't go any higher. Could anyone help me out? Thank you so much.
<syrinx_> Rehan: set it to what you want, then save xorg.conf?
<coz_> Ulovlig,  then I am not sure what the issue is there, the bot compiled fine here after installing the tcl dev package
<Rehan> syrinx_: hmm any idea on how to correct the problem of it not autodetecting? are there any additional nvidia packages that need to be removed even after I undo the jockey?
<coz_> still reading through it
<coz_> Ulovlig,  did you read the COMPILE-GUIDE in the docs folder
<Ulovlig> I followed the install guide on eggheads.org
<syrinx_> Rehan: no, unless the default resolution is xorg.conf is 1024xw/e
<coz_> Ulovlig,   let me take a look at their gude hold on
<Rehan> syrinx_: where is xorg that i edit?
<kevinyoung> hi all
<coz_> Ulovlig,  did you try going to #eggdrop channel  ..yes?
<kevinyoung> what is ppa sources for ubuntu ?
<kevinyoung> the download rate is so slow
<coz_> kevinyoung,   PPA = Personal Package Archive
<Ulovlig> no, coz_
<coz_> guys it is nearly 2am here  I am not clear headed ... off to bed
<syrinx_> Rehan: xorg/X11/xorg.conf
<syrinx_> !ppa | kevinyoung
<ubottu> kevinyoung: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<coz_> Ulovlig,  I suggesting going to #eggdrop  and see what they say .. I compiled fine here
<Ulovlig> Ok
<Ulovlig> thx :)
<syrinx_> night coz_
<kevinyoung> how to improve the download rate?
<Rehan> syrinx_: there's no /xorg directory
<Ulovlig> Can moonlight play drm content?
<x5x> for control left/right arrow, is this the normal escape seq?   ^[[1;5D / ^[[1;5C
<Lucien666> Does anybody know hows to format a ps3 drive to run ubuntu with a clean install?
<andyliu> hello
<andyliu> 能显示汉字？
<andyliu> GOOD
<kevinyoung> andyliu where are you from?
<kevinyoung> a chinese?
<Ulovlig> New irssi server window, how?
<Lucien666> Im tryingto setup a computer for my sister in-law, and the drive i had was damaged and could not install anything, and only other drives i have available are ps3 Hdd's
<Al_nz1> if I set a variable, ie mac_address=xx:xx:xx:xx:xx - how do I make that variable accessable in other shells
<syrinx_> Rehan: sorry, etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rehan> syrinx_: ok sorry, ok I checked in there, i don't have an xorg.conf, just an xorg.conf_synbackup
<Rehan> syrinx_: any way to auto-create a new one?
<utlemming> Al_nzI1: unless you set the variable in /etc/profile.d then it is not available. There is no way to scope a variable across shells except by altering the environment that is read by the shell at startup.
<syrinx_> Rehan: what kind of video card is it? intel?
<Rehan> syrinx_: nvidia 330GT mobile
<syrinx_> hmmmm
<syrinx_> and you have the latest nvidia driver?
<Rehan> syrinx_: well i did but i just uninstalled them from the jockey additional drivers section
<Rehan> syrinx_: i really appreciate your help
<Dreamsforgotten> How can I install network manager with no net connection?
<syrinx_> Rehan: did they cause a problem? with ATI or Nvidia, you should have an xorg.conf file that you can configure...
<Rehan> syrinx_: it was causing problems with me not being able to switch to virtual terminals (tty) without X crashing
<Rehan> syrinx_: but now i'm trying to go back to the standard drivers that the liveCD uses on my machine
<Rehan> syrinx_: those drivers dont let me enable compiz but they get the resolution perfect (1920x1080) and let me go into virtual terminals
<wilson> .
<wilson> can someone help me
<giacomo_c> with?
<syrinx_> Rehan: which version of ubuntu? 10.10?
<Rehan> syrinx_: 11.04
<DawnLight> hey. what do i do about those ecryptfs dmesg messages in maverick?
<Rehan> syrinx_: thank you
<atari314> anyone hows about chroot on ubuntu?
<syrinx_> !ask | wilson
<ubottu> wilson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest54514> i installed nvidia-173 and current driver, but no lock
<Guest54514> i installed nvidia-173 and current driver, but no luck
<canadacow> Anyone here have experience with xrdp?
<syrinx_> Rehan: nvidia, as well as ATI, are having problems with unity
<Rehan> syrinx_: i dont use unity, just the classic desktop
<Guest54514> btw, my system is 11.04 but gnome desktop
<Rehan> syrinx_: any way i could revert my graphics system to the default ones liveCD uses?
<Tyyy> xfce user here. I have tried Unity, not particularly impressed
<Guest54514> is there a right driver for my nvidia?
<syrinx_> Rehan: then, in that case, we need to find xorg.conf, and just change the default resolution
<DawnLight> Guest54514: did you try googling ?
<Rehan> syrinx_: ok thank you so much for sticking with me. sorry for being such a noob. first week with linux
<syrinx_> the best way to do that in classic gnome is, system>administration>nvidia tools, or w/e it's called
<Dreamsforgotten> How can I install network manager with no net connection? From live cd it don't show up in package manager
<Flynn> Hi, everyone!  every time I open appearance properties and click the background tab it closes.  Ubuntu 10.10 desktop.  Gnome 2.32
<Guest54514> dawnlight: yes but
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: it is installed by default
<Rehan> syrinx_: i dont have nvidia toversols because i uninstalled the proprietary dri
<Rehan> drivers*
<Dreamsforgotten> Kernel upgrade deleted it dawnlight
<Dreamsforgotten> .28
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: i don't see how that might happen
<syrinx_> Rehan: you're still going to need those
<Dreamsforgotten> Me either but its gone dawnlight I have the framework files but the app is gone
<Rehan> syrinx_: need the nvidia tools?
<Rehan> syrinx_: they're not in my system-admin- menu anymore
<syrinx_> Ubuntu has a thing where, if a driver isnt installed, the the card isn't installed
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: so you need to know how to connect to the interwebs without it?
<syrinx_> windows falls back to a default driver
<Rehan> syrinx_: what do you think of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645
<Dreamsforgotten> Yes dawnlight command line is fine using ndiswrapper
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: so what's the problem?
<wujie> adobe air very good
<Flynn> Anyone feel like helping a newbie?
<syrinx_> Rehan: is that what you are experiencing?
<DawnLight> !ask | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight wireless usb is idle no connection using ndiswrapper
<Guest54514> how about nvidia version 96?
<Rehan> syrinx_: I don't have a xorg.conf file so i'm thinking yes?
<Rehan> syrinx_: and i want the display to be how it is when I use the liveCD
<Dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight I only know how to initiate it with network manager
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: so you need to install networkmanager?
<Flynn> Sorry. Background closes immediately after clicking the background tab.
<comradegarry> does anybody got an idea whats the avg. life span of a reg hard drive(non ssd) is nowadays?
<syrinx_> reinstall the nvidia driver, and then look for xorg.conf again
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: install network-manager-gnome
<Dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight if I can if not turn on wireless command line either one if I get net back I can sudo apt get network manager
<bl4d3> Bonjour à tous
<Rehan> syrinx_: what if i dont want to use the nvidia proprietary drivers? I know the liveCD doesn't use them. It just uses open source drivers. I'd like to use the same.
<Fuchs> salut
<Dreamsforgotten> No connection right now dawnlight
<bl4d3> sa va ?
<Flynn> comradegarry;  a day longer than the warrantee.
<mithran> hey guys, is there some way when i open filezilla client to list all files in a directory structure according to date modified?
<DawnLight> Dreamsforgotten: so you can go wired and not wireless right now?
<Fuchs> ça, and this channel is english :p
<comradegarry> Flynn: lol
<Dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight no wired don't reach this room no cable
<bl4d3> no speack english
<bl4d3> sorry
<syrinx_> the liveCD uses the driver yes, because xf86 drivers are opensource
<jcmarini> Flynn which version are you using... Ubuntu
<Fuchs> bl4d3: you can /join the ubuntu channel in your language, e.g. /join #ubuntu-fr for french
<Rehan> syrinx_: i'm confused. does the liveCD use the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Rehan> syrinx_: can I PM you?
<syrinx_> yes, you can
<Flynn> ubuntu 10.10 desktop gnome 2.32
<bl4d3> personne et connecté encore
<josuf107> the livecd can use the nvidia proprietary drivers
<Dreamsforgotten> Josuf107 doesn't it download them during install?
<jcmarini> Flynn: try again and wait for jpegs to load
<Dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight wlan0 don't ping the router no connection no wired either
<josuf107> ah I think that's right dreamsforgotten
<Shayd> is there an app that allows me to manually control my fan speed?
<Flynn> jcmarini ;  Jpegs? nothing loads it just quits unexpectedly immediately
<gnewb> Shayd: Yes and no, that is it depends on the Mobo, and other hardware interface settings.
<Dreamsforgotten> Josuf107 I just bypassed my xorg.conf changed nvidia to nv just to load xwindows gotta get net back to get nvdia back
<josuf107> are you having trouble connecting to the internet?
<Shayd> I have a Toshiba Laptop, the thing is the fan doesnt speed up until it gets to 80c. and then wont shut back off when its cooled down.
<dion> hi
<Flynn> I get this error in my terminal:   (gnome-appearance-properties:2066): Gdk-CRITICAL **: IA__gdk_display_sync: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed
<AndChat-> Josuf107 back yeah screwed myself
<gnewb> Shayd: This is from 2009, but is relevant:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320309
<YEMX> safety dance  :/
<Shayd> ty
<caryt> Question about the keyring manager: When I log in to 11.04, I have to type in 4 times the password to unlock the keyring. (not it never says "wrong password" it just asks 4 times over and over!
<gnewb> Shayd: You are welcome, I hope that is a help.
<jcmarini> Flynn try right click on desktop background
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: is the wireless network encrypted? can you make it not encrypted temorarily?
<Flynn> and then what?
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight no encryption mac address ;)
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: ok so this should be easy
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight k
<jcmarini> if you have a bare desktop you will get a drop-down menu - click on change desktop background
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: you are trying to connect to the router somehow?
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight yeah
<neonkid> so how is every body?
<Flynn> yep.  It opens and closes immediately
<YEMX> good
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight then I can dl network manager again
<YEMX> i use aa different OS
<nabi1> how can I know that graphic card was installed or not ?
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: so where are you stuck?
<jiltdil> any application in 11.04 for voice chat in yahoo or gmail?
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight I'm using ndiswrapper on a unsupported usb how do I turn wlan0 on and connect command line
<YEMX> lol
<YEMX> ndiswrapper
<giacomo_c> has anybody else been having painfully slow wireless speeds?
<jiltdil> any application in 11.04 for voice chat in yahoo or gmail?
<Flynn> Can i just install and reinstall the appearances thing?
<dreamsforgotten> Yemx I actually have a dirty hack using a diff module that works but that's gone too
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: did you get your device recognizes?
<Weems> how do I fix the grub2 resolution? setting it manually didn't work. I am getting an error on my monitor saying invalid input
<caryt> Question about the keyring manager: When I log in to 11.04, I have to type in 4 times the password to unlock the keyring. (not it never says "wrong password" it just asks 4 times over and over!
<YEMX> ????
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight yeah but its not currently connected
<chille> whats the deal with the volume control? the first 20% of the slider seems to be muted, and everything above works
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight did iwlist wlan0 scan got interface doesn't support scanning network is down
<YEMX> night
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: less /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight k one minute
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: a bit more that one minute
<joelcnz> When I try to upgrade my Ubuntu to 11.04, I get: W:Failed to fetch http://arch...
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight lol
<DawnLight> dreamsforgotten: this document will help you only after you've learned ifupdown
<novitololo> I'm trying to know my MAC address, but when doing ifconfig, I get two addresses, one for eth1, and one for eth0, which one is the MAC I should write in the router config?
<rogi> народ привет
<Ymer-work-> novitololo, the address u need is an address in this format: HWaddr 00:19:99:93:4e:30
<DawnLight> novitololo: you should know
<Aginor> !ru | rogi
<ubottu> rogi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joelcnz> hateball: I can't even upgrade to 11.04
<jiltdil> any application in 11.04 for voice chat in yahoo or gmail?
<DawnLight> jiltdil: empathy doesn't. i think i filed i request
<gnewb> novitololo: or here:>http://www-dcn.fnal.gov/DCG-Docs/mac/
<Nabi> why in Change Desktop Background i dont have Visual Effects tab?
<jiltdil> Dawnlight:thanks
<Ymer-work-> novitololo, ah, i do apologize, I misunderstood the question. Well which on of the hwaddresses you should use, really depends on what ip you have on the different NICs.
<novitololo> Ymer-work-: what do you mean?
<novitololo> eth0 says UP BROADCAST MULTICAST, while eth1 says inet6 addr..
<novitololo> well I mean in eth0 it doesn't say inet6 addr
<DawnLight> Nabi: i noticed that in 11.04. i guessed that it was because my card didn't support compiz "so why bother?"
<johnathan> im trying to play a dvd and movie player keeps saying "Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed."
<DawnLight> novitololo: then it is probably eth0 because UP means that it is enabled
<novitololo> both says UP
<DawnLight> johnathan: medibuntu.org
<atlef> !restricted | johnathan
<ubottu> johnathan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MK``> When will #ubuntu+1 be open again? The first public alpha?
<novitololo> but having eth1, and eth0 means I've two net cards?
<Ymer-work-> novitololo, well, I guess that you are connected with both your network cards?
<Ymer-work-> novitololo, most likely
<DawnLight> novitololo: why do you have to interfaces up?
<novitololo> I don't really know ._.
<novitololo> first time I configure my wifi in Ubuntu
<joelcnz> Has any one gotten stuck upgrading to 11.04?
<DawnLight> novitololo: one could be firewire. do you have firewire?
<novitololo> no..I've an apache running, if that counts?
<Ymer-work-> novitololo, do you have an ip-address on both card or just one?
<novitololo> just on eth1 says inet6 addr
<DawnLight> novitololo: if you have wifi then probably one is wifi and the other is wwired
<Ymer-work-> okey, then i'd recommend that you use the MAC on eth0
<DawnLight> novitololo: go iwconfig
<novitololo> I see
<novitololo> iwconfig
<DawnLight> it'll tell you which one is wireless
<novitololo> eth0 no wireless extensions
<novitololo> eth1 IEE 802.11 Acces Point: Not associated..
<DawnLight> there you go
<novitololo> ok.. :)
<novitololo> it's eth1 then thanks!
<DawnLight> welcome come again
<Flynn> Hey, I think I got booted
<DawnLight> Flynn: its the economic crisis
<faryshta> My microphone doesn't work in Maverick. Here is the lspci output
<faryshta> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Flynn> DawnLight:  ???
<DawnLight> getting booted is like getting fired
<Flynn> K
<joelcnz> I can't even get any reply, never mind any help.
<joelcnz> In here, any way.
<DawnLight> joelcnz: missed your question
<Flynn> DawnLight: Let's hope its just a recession
<atlef> !patience | joelcnz
<ubottu> joelcnz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<joelcnz> DawnLight: I get an error when trying to upgrade to 11.04.
<exs> hi. how to switch between the nautilus bars activating with f3 with the keyboard?
<DawnLight> joelcnz: can you tell us the error message please?
<Weems> I cannot get grub2 to show the boot menu. Says invalid input
<joelcnz> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  non-free/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<k_sze> Does ubuntu support rndis "out of the box"? I know I would have to do some configuration on the windows mobile machine, but do I have to do any configuration on ubuntu to make it recognize the network interface?
<DawnLight> Weems: what are you trying to do?
<Flynn> If I uninstall gnome will my whole computer be way hard to use?
<tx0105> is there a known issue with Intel graphics drivers with 11.04?
<Gerowen> Trying to figure out why notification area icons are disappearing in Unity, anybody got ideas?
<faryshta> My microphone doesn't work in Maverick. Here is the lspci output
<faryshta> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<DawnLight> Flynn: if you do that on the default install then you will have only command-line
<johnathan> ubottu, i can't install ubuntu-restricted-extras it says that i have to fix z
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giacomo_c> how do i fix painfully slow internet speeds?
<johnathan> ubottu, i can't install ubuntu-restricted-extras it says
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tx0105> I have installed both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 11.04 on a laptop with Intel graphics and after the first reboot after installing, my resoltuion gets stuck at 1024x728
<DawnLight> Gerowen: try google in launchpad.net
<Flynn> dawnLight:  O, that would be bad.
<johnathan> fix other files before i continue
<AaeRohn> Hello everyone, eh, I just upgraded to 11.04, and was wondering... how do I add a new apt source? >.>
<tx0105> my monitor is widescreen so I have black bars on each side....if I try to increase the resolution in the control panel, Ubuntu and Kubuntu both act up and sometimes crashes
<tx0105> anybody know of any possible solutions?
<faryshta> Flynn, there are more desktop enviroments in Ubuntu. KDE and XFCE by example. You can install one of those and then uninstall gnome.
<DawnLight> giacomo_c: is it wireless?
<Gerowen> DawnLight: Thanks, I just mounted an encrypted volume with Truecrypt, and I'm trying to re-open it to unmount it, however the notification icon is done, and when I try to just click the normal icon again I get a message telling me that Truecrypt is already running, :-(
<Flynn> Was ubuntu v.1 really good?
<DawnLight> joelcnz: you probably have apt trouble
<giacomo_c> DawnLight, yup rt2460
<DawnLight> AaeRohn: google it up
<faryshta> Does someone knows how to "install" a microphone in Ubuntu?
<k_sze> !rndis
<Weems> DawnLight: fix grub2 so that I can see the boot menu
<DawnLight> tx0105: do you use proprietary drivers?
<Weems> when I boot
<tx0105> I have never used proprietary drivers before in Ubuntu...it always worked
<AaeRohn> DawnLight: I need help past getting the sourcecode for Wine, but I need to figure out the new layout first
<Weems> I have tried manually setting the resolution
<tx0105> not for the Intel card
<DawnLight> Gerowen: truecrypt isn't part of ubuntu
<tx0105> nothing shows up when i scan for additional drivers
<giacomo_c> it seems like slow wireless speeds are p common, how do i fix it?
<DawnLight> faryshta: it is supposed to be only a configuration issue
<Flynn> faryshta:  Microphones usually dont have to be installed.
<faryshta> DawnLight, where should I configure that. I already tried moving the alsa settings.
<DawnLight> giacomo_c: i'd look for it in google
<DawnLight> giacomo_c: regarding this specific driver
<DawnLight> Weems: it is in the grub configuration. search for it
<Weems> DawnLight: I did manually set the resolution
<Weems> but the mode was still invalid according to the monitor
<DawnLight> aesy: its all in winehq.org
<faryshta> DawnLight, what must I configure?
<joelcnz> DawnLight: What is an apt? Is that for installing new software?
<DawnLight> faryshta: i don't know. it is the the regular settings... volumes, channels and stuff. did you connect it to the right plug? :)
<red2kic> joelcnz: apt/aptitude is the package manager. It manage all packages on the linux system.
<jhches21> I'm using jGrasp in 11.04. Everytime I start it up, all of the windows title bar will just disappear. The only way to get them back is to untick and tick Window Decoration in CompizConfig. Any reason why jGrasp is causing this problem? Any way to fix it?
<faryshta> DawnLight, its a built in mic. Already configured that.
<DawnLight> Weems: so you're trying a mode which is outside of the monitor's supported modes
<new_kid1> Can anyone here help me with an Ubuntu Minimal install ?
<DawnLight> joelcnz: try dpkg --configure -a
<red2kic> new_kid1: What are you trying to do?
<joelcnz> I think apt works normally with other stuff, like from the terminal and a GUI package manager. On my Ubuntu.
<DawnLight> faryshta: try the alsa support. wait.. that's pulseaudio now... ah...
<new_kid1> red2kic: I am trying to configure pppoe in Ubuntu mInimal install
<new_kid1> red2kic: is it possible?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is there anyway to share cpu load over the network?
<red2kic> new_kid1: I have no idea. I never had to use pppoe before.
<new_kid1> red2kic: Okay .I better wait & see if anyone can help
<faryshta> DawnLight, ???
<Flynn> Where do people get these terms?  "Desktop eviroment"  "kernel"
<josuf107> desktop environment is called such because it's meant to behave like a real desktop
<josuf107> with space to put stuff
<josuf107> and stack stuff
<josuf107> and file stuff
<joelcnz> DawnLight: Still get the same error
<DawnLight> joelcnz: once you have apt trouble then you might have to reinstall or otherwise give it special attentsion. try aptitude
<joelcnz> As soon as it gets to 'getting pageges'.
<DawnLight> ok just upgraded to 11.04. restarting. wish me luck
<Ymer-work-> DawnLight, gl
<josuf107> good luck dawnlight
<josuf107> and good work
<jhches21> I'm using jGrasp in 11.04. Everytime I start it up, all of the windows' title bar will just disappear. The only way to get them back is to untick and tick Window Decoration in CompizConfig. Any reason why jGrasp is causing this problem? Any way to fix it?
<Flynn> OK I'm scared I don't know how to download or install kde
<Weems> DawnLight: how do I look up the modes?
<awesomestman> hello
<tx0105> im so close to just jumping over to Linux Mint or something
<tx0105> 11.04 is a complete disaster
<qin> Flynn: sudo apt-get install kde<TAB>
<gnewb> !KDE | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Weems> DawnLight: The grub2 wiki article said press c when the menu boots but it doesnt work as I can't see the menu at all. I press the key but nothing happens
<faryshta> Flynn, can you use console?
<Blue1> tx0105: what seems to be the issue?  sorry just got here.
<Weems> besides the timer going to null and booting linux
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight about to quit got this on ifup wlan0 siocsifflags no such file or directory sending on lpf/wlan0/macaddy received packet failed on wlan0 network is down
<josuf107> dawnlight is gone | weems
<Weems> oh
<Flynn> Ok hold on
<new_kid1> Flynn : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<josuf107> oh
<josuf107> hey
<josuf107> @flynn, if you're not sure about this
<ondrejk> hello, after upgrading to new version my nm-applet and volume control applet disappeared, tray is not missing and nm-applet --sm-disabled exists in autostart applications, when i run nm-applet manually into console, nm-applet icon will show up
<gnewb> Flynn: Many KDE programs run well in Gnome, Flux, OB, or many others I have forgotten to name, that like ubottu showed is a good one.
<josuf107> flynn you should be aware that doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install a large number of packages
<Blue1> ondrejk: ru running gnome?
<ondrejk> Blue1: yup
<josuf107> but sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will not remove all of them
<josuf107> at least, not the last time I did this
<tx0105> Bluel - The biggest issue is that I think Intel graphics driver is shot...it's defaulting me in a 1024x768 resolution despite having a widescreen monitor (my screen has black bars on each side)....if i try to increase the resolution in the monitor config, ubuntu acts up (kubuntu 11.04 went crazy and crashed)
<Flynn> Ok that didn't work:  Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Flynn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Flynn> is only available from another source
<DawnLight> ok. that worked
<Blue1> ondrejk: okay right click on an used portion of the task bar, left click on add to panel, then left click on indicator applet
<josuf107> nice work dawnlight
<gnewb> Flynn: Yes, what josuf107 stated is very true, is either go full KDE or just use sme of the neato prgrams from the KDE team, I like K3B, but some of the stuff is a matter of personal preferences.
<faryshta> Can someone help me with my microphone?
<Blue1> ondrejk: note this works in 10.10 dunno about 11.04
<Blue1> !sound | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Flynn> gnewb: Ok well how do I go full KDE?  In GUI
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight thanks anyway for your time
<ondrejk> Blue1: it does not work for network manager applet
<josuf107> flynn: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnewb> !KDE | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dreamsforgotten> Dawnlight I do appreciate it!
<josuf107> i do believe
<Flynn> Is KDE less "buggy"
<Blue1> ondrejk: oops I though you said volume control
<josuf107> xmonad is less buggy
<faryshta> Blue1, not the same issue.
<josuf107> flynn disregard former comment about xmonad
<ondrejk> Blue1: volume control does not work also, but this is not as problematic as missing network manager plugin
<DDAZZA> Hello, I've recently tried to upgrade to 11.4 however my computer won't boot any more and gives this error: http://pastebin.com/aZHg9q6M How can I resolve this?
<Blue1> ondrejk: let me schlep for a sec
<ondrejk> Blue1: i dont understand it, command which should start nm-applet is already present in autostart applications but it wont start after login, each time i log gin i need to type nm-applet into terminal
<ondrejk> Blue1: ok
<Blue1> ondrejk: you do have a notification area, right?
<ondrejk> Blue1: yes i do
<tx0105> blue1 - any advice on the video resolution issue?
<Flynn> josuf107:  OK but, whayt do you think of KDE?
<Flynn> All this because I wanted a simple animated wallpaper.
<Blue1> ondrejk: worth a shot:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423543
<josuf107> flynn: KDE is great. lots of people I know and admire do amazing work on it
<Flynn> K I'll try it.
<Blue1> ondrejk: see # 4
<ondrejk> Blue1: will check it
<BigPalabra> hey .. It's there some kind of bug in Ubuntu 11.04 when you activate compiz ???
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is there anyway to share cpu load over the network?
<josuf107> flynn: you should know though that I don't use it myself. I have used it, and it's very attractive and useable, but I prefer something a little lighter
<Blue1> ondrejk: best I could find -- not tried it personally
<ondrejk> Blue1: this is not my problem, i can start nm-applet manually .. but it wont start automatically after logging in
<Blue1> ondrejk: and this tells you how to fix that.
<Flynn> Ubuntu can't seem to locate package Kubuntu
<josuf107> try kubuntu-desktop
<new_kid1> Flynn :sudo apt-get update
<josuf107> that too
<josuf107> jic
<Flynn> oops! ok
<tx0105> i guess nobody has anything to say about my issue
<Blue1> ondrejk: iow System/Preferences/Startup Applications/Options/ click on automatically remember running apps when logging out -- then click remember currently running apps
<josuf107> tx0105: what is your issue?
<new_kid1>  tx0105:You must mention your graphichs hardware
<Flynn> 382 MB!  Hopefully that can be trimmed later!
<thegoodcushion> Good afternoon all Ubuntu people!  I hope that you're having a great day!
<new_kid1>  tx0105: Then may be people can help
<spix> good afternoon
<tx0105> i have an integrated intel graphics card in a toshiba laptop....never had any issue with any distro before
<spix> who use sabily in here?
<red2kic> I'm back on Gnome2.30 -- I'll never take things for granted! ;o
<new_kid1> tx0105: hwinfo --gfxcard
<DDAZZA> Hello, I've recently tried to upgrade to 11.4 however my computer won't boot any more and gives this error: http://pastebin.com/aZHg9q6M How can I resolve this?
<gaurav_help> i am getting seriously big trouble  i updated my ubuntu 10.10 to ubuntu 11.04 and my system getting many error maximize or close button is not appreaing on window ,
<BigPalabra> gaurav_help:  I have the same problem
<vagvaf> DDAZZA: did u press 's' ?
<Flynn> which display manager should I use?  Gdm or kdm
<mr0> hi
<giacomo_c> DawnLight, i have no idea what i did, but i fixed it... like a linux pro
<josuf107> flynn: use kdm for the immersive kde experience
<red2kic> Flynn: If you're using GNOME, gdm. If you're using KDE, kdm.
<Flynn> OK that's what I thought
<gaurav_help> my sticky notes removed automatically how i recover that contains lot of  things and much important
<gaurav_help> plz
<DDAZZA> vagvaf, yes
<tx0105> new_kid1 - it's an intel mobile 4 integrated graphics controller...driver is i915 (driver module drm)
<tx0105> what other info would be helpful?
<mr0> anyone know how to run a .exe in ubuntu?
<josuf107> mr0: wine?
<red2kic> mr0: Wine.
<Blue1> mr0: install wine?
<Flynn> josuf107:  You're right a freakin' third of a gig seems excessive.
<mr0> I got WINE, and PLAY ON UBUNTU, but it still wont let me open the file
<mr0> says it doesn't have permission
<josuf107> flynn: you're getting a lot of new software
<josuf107> mr0: you need to chmod u+x file.exe
<Blue1> mr0: have you checked the wine site?  ah permission error is something entirely different
<josuf107> or right-click
<mithran> mr0: change permissions of .exe file
<BigPalabra> I just upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10, when I activate compiz cannot access the bar that appears on the left, and cannot close or maximize the windows
<Blue1> mr0: what josuf107 said
<josuf107> and and properties -> allow executing as a file
<andyland> Hi! I'm running a server on 10.04.2 LTS, I have sphinxsearch 0.9.8.1-release (r1533). I would like to update this to version 0.9.9. Do I have to configure /etc/apt/sources.list.d for this or manually install the tar.gz file?
<josuf107> **as a program
<Flynn> josuf107: Its still downloading crap.  I wish it had a general progress bar.
<mr0> hmm, I'm pretty noob at ubuntu and linux in general. Is there a walkthrough for chmod u+x file.exe?
<mr0> okay I'll try that
<josuf107> flynn: you're getting a lot of new programs and utilities. A desktop environment comes with all kinds of trappings and gizmos which you will find very useful later
<Flynn> KO
<josuf107> flynn: think of it as a desktop experience instead
<Flynn> Sounds cool.
<mithran> andyland: download .deb abd dpkg -G
<Flynn> Open  source confuses me.
<josuf107> open source stimulates me
<mithran> abd --> and
<Blue1> Flynn: what specifically?
<andyland> mithran: thanks will try it now
<Blue1> Flynn: the great thing about open source, is you are your own system administrator.  the worst thing about open source is, you are your own system adminstrator.
<Flynn> Blue1:  If x amount of people want to download something, who "foots" the bill as far as space on a server somewhere?
<Blue1> Flynn: commercial users
<gaurav_help> how i recover my windows buttons in ubuntu 11.04 my system is freaking me out
<Flynn> eventually the buck will get passed to us.
<skrite> hey all
<jcmarini> Flynn: if you get animated wallpaper i would be very interested- but i wouldn't try it
<Blue1> Flynn: I have been using linux for 6 years, no body has charged me yet.
<Flynn> TV used to be free too. Remember?
<Blue1> Flynn: i pay my cable company for net access is all.
<Blue1> Flynn: still is
<Flynn> you pay a cable bill right?
<Blue1> Flynn: private message ok?
<red2kic> ._.
<josuf107> i don't have a tv =/
<Flynn> I gtg anyway i think my kubun.... whatever is done i wanna try it.
<josuf107> flynn: enjoy!
<boomboorum> My window headers dissapered after I played a little with compiz and restarted (Ubuntu 11.04   Classic version - gnome)
<gaurav_help> how i recover my ubuntu 10.10 to my back condition my system is not getting close button on windows and my many application is just getting removed
<Blue1> gaurav_help: you would have to backup your system, then re-install 10.10
<avinashhm> Hi guys ,  i used pendrivelinux.com ( Universal-USB-Installer-v1.5.1.exe ) to install ubuntu to my flash drive .. is there a similar application for ubuntu ..any help pls
<red2kic> !usb | avinashhm
<ubottu> avinashhm: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BigPalabra> why I cannot see the window header, just upgrade to 11.04
<avinashhm> red2kic, thansk man .. i think  i ll need 2nd link .. i ll checkout ..
<red2kic> avinashhm: No problem. Good luck.
<k|oWn> whats with java on 11.04 ??  on 10.10, it was automatic and now its a bunch of headache
<josuf107> kjown: what problems are you having? I haven't updated so I'm powerfully curious
<mikunos> Niente da fare
<mikunos> non sento niente
<mikunos> la scheda audio non vuole funzionare più
<DJones> !it | mikunos
<ubottu> mikunos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mikunos> Hi guys
<mikunos> my audio card dosn't work anymore
<mikunos> *doesn't
<k|oWn> josuf107: when i had 10.10 and the updater asked me if i want to goto 11.04 i did it. it took a couple hours of downloading and installing, then it completely hosed my grub and my linux install. i even couldnt access the windows side of my dualboot.
<josuf107> kjown: sounds promising
<k|oWn> now ive installed a fresh copy of 11.04 and it got my grub back and my windows(barf) loads ok now. but the ubuntu 11.04 doesnt have java just "working" like before
<Blue1> k|oWn: well I know a fix for grub, but ymmv applies -- I never update, I do a fresh install
<k|oWn> i could have hacked the grub to work i know
<k|oWn> but with a powerful amount of problems the update is useless
<k|oWn> so, like always with crappywindows, a fresh instal lis better
<k|oWn> but what about java why isnt it just included like on 1010
<k|oWn> now have to manually download it
<andyland> mithran: Just downloaded the deb file via wget, name of the file is: sphinxsearch_0.9.9-6_i386.deb what was the dpkg install command again?
<Blue1> k|oWn: i backup /etc/ and /home/ and then do a fresh install.
<k|oWn> and newbs have to learn chmod
<k|oWn> and symbolic links
<k|oWn> and all that
<andyland> chmod 777 * -R and everybody's happy :D
<k|oWn> get into the terminal = bull shit just to use java especially for ubuntu, which is supposed to entice winblows people to use it ?
<k|oWn> and you have to goto the gdamn command line just for java
<oCean> k|oWn: stop that language please
<gnewb> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Blue1> andyland: and there is the command of woe but we won't show that.
<k|oWn> change the permissions to 777 damn hacks must love your systems
<andyland> Blue1: yeah who cares about security and all. SQL Injections please
<k|oWn> i suggest "rm -r *"
<Blue1> k|oWn: been there, done that~!
<oCean> k|oWn: please calm down and don't suggest such commands here,
<k|oWn> oh cool its a link to javas web site
<andyland> have you tried sudo rm -rf /? love that command
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<k|oWn> thats where i got the bin and read their instructions how to install it
<DJones> andyland: Don't suggest that command
<oCean> andyland: don't ever suggest that here
<k|oWn> i suggest you put a quarter stick of TNT in your arse
<k|oWn> and light it
<gnewb> Yall please stop those silly and very harmful CLI commands, some of us are still trying to learn, Thank you.
<jcmarini> burner will not recognise blank dvd but cd ok
<forces> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<andyland> my bad. it seems like if you're stupid enough to try it. you get what you deserve
<k|oWn> and climb into your computers case
<SimonPHOENIX> i made update distribution of ubuntu, and new ubuntu seems like vista-shit
<Blue1> i thought they were going to wayland for display managment
<k|oWn> yeah well it is
<SimonPHOENIX> how to change my desktop
<k|oWn> sorry to hear about your upgrade
<Pritesh> i have upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 now it doesn't load and stuck on ubuntu screen
<Pritesh> anybody seen that problem ??
<k|oWn> Pritesh i just had that problem
<giacomo_c> oh god, spoke too soon, now my download speeds are worse than before
<k|oWn> for me i figured out so far that it was actually loading
<k|oWn> it took 15 minutes
<k|oWn> someone here suggested it might be something i have connected to my USB that makes 11.04 load slow
<Pritesh> k|oWn its not loading at all for me
<k|oWn> yeah mine seemed like it wasnt loading at all either
<Pritesh> how did you fix it ?
<k_sze> I need pointers to get a Windows CE 6.0 device to communicate with Ubuntu 10.10 through TCP/IP over USB. I don't need all those contact-list, calendar, etc synchronized; just plain-old TCP/IP communication. Is SynCE the right way to do? I have heard about rndis, but the newer versions of SynCE seem to do away with rndis, if I understand correctly.
<k|oWn> i did turn off quiet-splash and that made it so i could watch it load slowly
<Dattebayo> can compiz work on netook 2D?
<k|oWn> its still loaded, i havnt tried it again with the USB thing unplugged
<Flynn> This si freaky
<k|oWn> but my system would make it to the ubuntu logo splash screen thing with the five scrolling dots
<josuf107> flynn: you're already in KDE?
<Pritesh> i don't have usb connected
<Flynn> Yep.
<k|oWn> pritesh: are you stuck at the ubuntu logo with the scrolling dots like i was ?
<rafalk42> hello, I'm trying to upgrade ubuntu server to 11.04 and I get following errors: http://pastebin.com/9whvVhs1 . Can i throw out one of those offending packages?
<Pritesh> yes thats where it is getting stuck
<atlef> !classic | SimonPHOENIX,
<ubottu> SimonPHOENIX,: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<novitololo> Hi. I'm trying to use VirtualBox because I need to do a project under Windows.  When configuring serial, I write the route of the host to /dev/ttys0 related to the COM1.  When launching Windows I keep getting an error like it's not connecting to the serial port (it doesn't see it!).  Any thoughts?
<k|oWn> "sudo rm -fR ./*" would wipe the whole system, or would it wind up wiping itself and having half a system left, or where does it begin removing files? alphabetically ?
<Ymer-work-> If i have 2 cron jobs, that are executed on the same minute, and the second job (slave) is depending on the first(master) to finish, does cron have any way to determine which job to be run first? In ps aux, I can see the (master) job first, and with a lower PID.
<sudipta> can  anyone tell me where to find something about upcoming features of unity in ubuntu11.04
<sudipta> can  anyone tell me where to find something about upcoming features of unity in ubuntu11.04
<atlef> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<gnewb> rafalk42: Try pastbin?
<jcmarini> Flynn: is it fun. it wil l \be
<rafalk42> gnewb: what?
<gnewb> !pastebin | rafalk42
<ubottu> rafalk42: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<susundberg> Ymer-work-: at least one solution is to make single perl / etc script that does fork() and handles the waiting of previous
<rafalk42> gnewb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603593/
<andyland> smart people: any thoughts? http://imgur.com/x9mXk
<k|oWn> Pritesh: try "alt-ctrl-F1" and see if there are any errors? then altctrlF7 brings you back, but at that screen with the scrolling dots, right before it , i pressed escape and removed -quiet-splash form the kernal options and it let me watch what was going on instead of staring at a bunch of neverending scrolling dots
<k|oWn> from that i learned in not stuck or locked just its taking about fifteen minutes to load instead of the one minute that 10.10 took
<johnm> rename u1304582312GMdga ricardo_davis_fb
<johnm> save
<susundberg> Ymer-work-: if they need to be runned at same time that is. if not, just run them one after another: make run_scripts.sh that contains the commands one after another.
<gnewb> rafalk42: Thank you, that is much easier to understand, on install did you select and test Keyboard?
<rafalk42> gnewb: I just changed sources.list and did apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ymer-work-> susundberg, well the cron jobs is actually configured, (master) */1 and slave */2, but the result will be that they will run "at the same time" every minute. The jobs are actually working as intended, was just curious if the PIDs had anything to do with the running order of the jobs.
<Pritesh> k|oWn it simply hangs and can't do anything from that point
<gnewb> rafalk42: apt-get update$$ upgrade then dist?
<gaurav_help> i recently updated my system 2 ubuntu11.04 my sticky notes application is removed how i recover data of sticky notes
<Flynn> jcmarini:  its freakin me out.
<jcmarini> cd dvd drive no media detected when blank dvd loaded..what?
<gnewb> rafaik42: It is explained here:> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<jcmarini> Flynn: wots matter?
<andyland> I'm trying to install sphinxsearch on a DokuWiki I've created for our IT infrastructure at the office. When running the indexer operation I get "sh: php: not found". I have a fully installed LAMP configuration done via tasksel so I don't understand what the problem is. Any suggestions?
<Flynn> jcmarini:  Its like no kernel I ever used.
<Xolor> :)
<k_sze> !synce
<ubottu> Details of setting up synce-serial at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PocketPCHowto
<atlef> Flynn, the kernel is the same, just a different desktop environment :-)
<paco_> jj
<jcmarini> you are way ahead of me-  the kernel is still a bit of a mystery to me... relax and and enjoy... Linux is very robust
<wamer> ?
<jcmarini> Flynn: ok?
<gnewb> andyland: Is that a nanoweb script?
<brez> I want to permantly add an IP to my eth0, how would I achieve this?
<Ankitg> hi to all,when i upgraded to natty in have shown me a pop up saying ur hardware doesnt support unity..which is one of the best part of natty and i dontwant to miss it..help in gettng it on my lap and desk both
<guyvdb_> Hi, I am having trouble configuring dual monitors with nvidia in natty. The start button is on my left screen but my launch bar is on my right screen.
<brez> Ankitg: you probably need to upgrade your gfx driver.
<new_kid1> brez: right click on network manager icon >>edit connection
<Ankitg> brez thanks 4 reply let me try it
<Abhijit> hi
<guyvdb_> I am running nvidia propriety driver
<Abhijit> i have added to keyboard layouts. how to switch between then at run time?
<Abhijit> help?
<new_kid1> brez: select eth0
<brez> new_kid1: I have network manager disabled
<new_kid1> brez: edit
<brez> as I'm running a vhox
<Abhijit> i have added two keyboard layouts. how to switch between then at run time?
<guyvdb_> How do i move unity quick launch bar to my left screen?
<Abhijit> guyvdb_, ??
<Abhijit> guyvdb_, its on the left side by default
<new_kid1> brez: you mean vbox???
<guyvdb_> On my dual monitor button is on left screen bar is on left of right screen
<jcmarini> no answer for my cd drive
<brez> new_kid1: yes, sorry.
<guyvdb_> Abhihit: On my dual monitor button is on left screen bar is on left of right screen
<guyvdb_> Abhijit: On my dual monitor button is on left screen bar is on left of right screen
<brez> new_kid1: so when I go to network manager, it's empty. I know how to manually add it via terminal, but I don't want to have to do this.. (it's an IPv6 IP)
<Abhijit> O.o
<Abhijit> guyvdb_, no idea then
<evaluate> Hello.
<guyvdb_> Anyone using nvidia-settings and dual monitors with unity?
<evaluate> pinentry recently stopped allowing paste into it and grabs the keyboard. Is there any way to fix that?
<new_kid1> brez: yes so try what I said
<Abhijit> which is the standard dvorak type to be selcted ?
<Abhijit> which one to select?
<brez> new_kid1: eth0 is not displayed in network manager.
<new_kid1> brez: Then what is displayed ??? Auto eth0???
<Abhijit> any dvorak user here?
<brez> new_kid1: nothing. I told you, it's disabled :-)
<Abhijit> there are lots of dvorak types? which one to select?
<new_kid1> brez: Okay if the VM is running ..shut it down
<Viking667> Right. I've been playing a bit with compiz and Unity, now I'm trying to figure something out. How do I change _desktops_?
<new_kid1> brez: right click on it goto settings
<blackdoggy> 11.04 dual monitor not working
<blackdoggy> any ideas?
<brez> new_kid1: I may not of been specific. I'm running ubuntu in the virtual box, so therefore it's a bridged NAT connection from my windows box.
<Viking667> I can change viewports on the one desktop, and I can throw programs onto other desktops, what I can't seem to do is to change what desktop I'm currently on.
<zvacet> Viking667:  ck+lick on desktop on taskbar and yu will see all your desktops selet witch one you want
<new_kid1> brez: which vitualization tool are you using ??
<ryankask> does anyone know a linux distro with a live CD that ships with a kernel version >= 2.6.38?
<ryankask> (besides ubuntu)
<Tumphu> does anyone have installed dealextreme DVR card to ubuntu 11.04?
<brez> new_kid1: I'm not following? To make it simple, can this be added in /network/interfaces, rather than via the GUI?
<digger3> Hi, I've got random freezes of my xserver with ubuntu 10.10 under Virtualbox. Sound keeps playing fine, window content completely freezes EXCEPT when I move my mouse really fast. Any hints as to what could be causing this?
<Viking667> zvacet: hm?
<zvacet> Viking667:  read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742326
<Tumphu> I've got huge problems installing my DVR card :/
<gaurav_help> how i recover my system system setting
<new_kid1> brez: if you dont see a eth0 that mean networking may be disabled. you need to enable it in whatever virtualization tool you are using
<Viking667> I'll look that up, just as soon as I can figure out how the @)%(*@% to get my Chrome and Firefox back into THIS desktop
<Viking667> by the way, what's ck-lick?
<brez> new_kid1: networking is not disabled, I'm irc'n via ssh from the box.
<Viking667> And there's no "desktop on taskbar" icon that I can see.
<brez> new_kid1: when I 'ifconfig eht0' the IP's are there.
<zvacet> Viking667:  typing mistake click is right word
<Viking667> where's this "desktop" icon?
<gaurav_help> my ubuntu 11.04 graphics is setting so much wired no closing buttons no menu how i recover that
<Viking667> hm. That's weird. I now have a blue triangle on my start icon...
<zvacet> Viking667: I'm not at ubuntu right now but I'm sure is there because I didn't add it
<Viking667> I read about this, but I can't get back to my browser.
<mikael> hello do you speak french
<new_kid1> brez: oh .........nothing ...wait n see if some can help
<zvacet> Viking667:  try to launch it from applicvations
<brez> new_kid1: thanks for trying :-)
<zvacet> *applications
<Viking667> zvacet: uhm, launch what?
<zvacet> Viking667:  lat folder on bar>applications>internet> your browser of choice
<Viking667> yeah, THAT works, but I'm trying to go fetch my PREVIOUSLY started chrome...
<zvacet> *last or at the bottom maybe is better
<quackaduck> gaurav_help: run in classic mode with no effects
<gaurav_help> quackaduck, how i run that explain me
<zvacet> !fr | mikael
<ubottu> mikael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<77CAAJIBT> Hey
<wamer> dumb
<gaurav_help> i am only capable of running this through command prompt nothing is on my screen
<zvacet> Viking667: with other browser go to the link I posted you and there is many things you want to know about unity
<quackaduck> ok, in your login screen, at the bottom, you can choose which interface you want
<gaurav_help> quackaduck, i am only capable of running this through command prompt nothing is on my screen
<quackaduck> oh
<k|oWn> Get paid to play WoW by candelight whaile eating Arby's and farting
<77CAAJIBT> has anyone had a problem when opening a browser in 11.04 and it constantly logging me out?
<quackaduck> try removing your drivers and reconfigure xserver-xorg
<77CAAJIBT> quackaduck which drivers?
<quackaduck> that was to gaurav_help. try removing your graphics drivers gaurav
<77CAAJIBT> lol ok
<evaluate> pinentry recently stopped allowing paste into it and grabs the keyboard. Is there any way to fix that?
<gaurav_help> quackaduck, i am not able to see any menu how i remove graphics drivers
<gaurav_help> any one can help me how i recover my sticky notes data
<quackaduck> gaurav: sudo apt-get remove [whatever drivers you have installed]
<CarNagE_123> Hello. Since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04, the directory/file completion in Konsole does not work anymore as before. When I enter, for example, `mcedit /etc<TAB` it completes to "mcedit /etc " with a space behind "/etc" instead of a slash.
<Kostaplenty> Hi there! I've installed apache server. When I try to browse to a file it downloads it instead of viewing it, what can be the problem ?
<quackaduck> gaurav: then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CarNagE_123> That behaviour is very annoying, does anyone know how I can fix it?
<gnewb> !backup | gaurav_help
<ubottu> gaurav_help: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Aginor> Kostaplenty: what type of file is it?
<Kostaplenty> php
<Aginor> !php | Kostaplenty
<ubottu> Kostaplenty: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<Kostaplenty> and when trying to browse to f.ex /phpymadmin it downloads the index file :p
<quackaduck> kostaplenty: you have to configure apache with php
<Aginor> Kostaplenty: you need to install php to have apache be able to run it for you
<gabor0326> Hi, i would need help how to install win 7 under ubuntu
<gabor0326> any one any idea
<zvacet> gabor0326: in virtual machine
<ex0a> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<atlef> gabor0326, get virtualbox
<wamer> just heared ubuntu under win 7
<gabor0326> no win 7 under ubuntu
<gaurav_help> ubottu, i want 2 recover my stickynotes data
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CarNagE_123> Hello. Since upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04, the directory/file completion in Konsole does not work anymore as before. When I enter, for example, `sudo mcedit /etc<TAB` it completes to "sudo mcedit /etc " with a space behind "/etc" instead of a slash. Surprisingly, at least to me, the completion works properly if I don't use sudo, so entering `mcedit /etc<TAB>` completes to "mcedit /etc/". That behaviour is very annoying, does anyone
<CarNagE_123> know how I can fix it?
<Kostaplenty> I have all the installed, both php and apache
<ex0a> !vbox | gabor0326
<ubottu> gabor0326: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kostaplenty> and its compiled
<gabor0326> onay many thank everybody
<quackaduck> kostaplenty: manually configure apache with php
<Aginor> Kostaplenty: and have you enabled php as it states in the guide?
<securityxxxpert> anybody know how to clone virtual machines in Vbox 2.0.6?  I have tried clonehd, and various other things..none of which seem to work
<mikael> do you speak french?
<Aginor> securityxxxpert: clonehd allows you to clone a hd, then you can create new vms for the hdclone
<securityxxxpert> Aginor:  How on earth do I copy a virtual machine then?  I thought it was cloning
<WaR> Hi, I'm having trouble with my wifi. It says driver is installed but i cant see wifi networks
<Aginor> securityxxxpert: http://srackham.wordpress.com/cloning-and-copying-virtualbox-virtual-machines/
<fredrik_> Some apps (like netbeans) don't work to "keep in launcher" When rebooting they are gone.. How come?
<snake_> buondì
<securityxxxpert> Aginor:  So if I have any snapshots, I have to discard those first then copy the vdi with clonehd?
<Aginor> securityxxxpert: presumably, I've never tried it with snapshots
<securityxxxpert> Aginor: i'll try it out and let you know
<Kostaplenty> yyy, fixed it!
<sudipta> can  anyone tell me where to find something about upcoming features of unity in ubuntu11.04?
<wamer> google it
<WaR> Hi, I'm having trouble with my wifi. It says driver is installed but i can't enable it
<mateusz> HI
<mateusz> how to stop inkscape from being used as defult for pdfs
<vagvaf> mateusz: right click on a pdf file and select "open with" and then select evince
<WaR> Hi, I'm having trouble with my wifi. It says driver is installed but i can't enable it
<Guest63451> ho una webcam hama mx pro II su ubuntu 11.04... con il comando cat /dev/video0 la cam riceve il segnale con dei simboli che scorrono nel terminale ma se avvio skype non si vede niente... cosa posso fare?
<sudipta> can  anyone tell me where to find something about upcoming features of unity in ubuntu11.04?
<Kostaplenty> how to check what prosess which is using /var/lib/dpkg
<atlef> sudipta, did you look here?  http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<sudipta> <atlef>i am now
<mikael> bonjour
<WaR> Hi, I'm having trouble with my wifi. It says driver is installed but i can't enable it
<mikael> comment sa va
<atlef> !fr | mikael
<ubottu> mikael: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sudipta> <atlef>this i have already.......but i want toknow about the future-features...
<abhinav_singh> what should be the owenership and permissions of .ssh/authorized_keys
<atlef> sudipta, ah, i see
<rob_p> Kostaplenty: lsof | grep dpkg
<khalid> Salam, j'ai un probleme de demarrage avec mon vista et les restoration refuse de marcher que la reinstallation, et je crains d'effacer mon grub comment reinstaller celuici sans toucher a mon grub?
<zvacet> !fr | khalid
<ubottu> khalid: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rob_p> abhinav_singh: 644 and owned by the user
<fredrik_> in Unity, some apps (like netbeans) don't work to "keep in launcher" When rebooting they are gone.. How come?
<khalid> ok merci nous allons essayer
<Kostaplenty> ok, how to end prossesses rob_p
<mateusz> vagvaf, thanks
<rob_p> Kostaplenty: ps aux | grep process_name and then kill the pid
<Guest63451> I have a webcam hama mx pro II on Ubuntu 11.04... with the command cat / dev/video0 cam receives the signal with symbols that flow in the terminal but if I start skype can not see anything ... What can I do?
<khalid> plaese i want to reinstall my vista and keeping the grub want can i do?
<urbanbush> morning all. I upgraded to 11.04 yesterday to find X wont run and syslog message I am getting suggests that I should try module parameter 'video.allow_duplicates=1'. I don't know where to change this parameter. please point me in the right direction
<abhinav_singh> rob_p show how do i change the ownsership of -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 403 2011-05-05 07:37 .ssh/authorized_keys to -rw-r--r-- 1 ram ram 394 2011-05-05 07:37 .ssh/authorized_keys
<atlef> sudipta, try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<DJones> khalid: If you reinstall Vista, you will lose grub initially, but you are able to resintall grub afterwards
<DJones> !grub | khalid
<ubottu> khalid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DJones> khalid: See the 1st link in ubottu's info for how to reinstall grub after installing Vista
<rob_p> abhinav_singh: chown user:user /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys and then chmod 644 /home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys
<abhinav_singh> rob_p i ahve created a new user..and when i am trying to create .ssh directry it is giving permission denied error
<BarryB> .
<nelsonsmoreira88> hello
<BarryB> Hi woudl anyoen be able to advise why RabbitVCS menu item is nto showign in ym folders contet menus when they always did. This just occured and no clue as to why
<the_registred> hi
<gaurav_help> where the package store in file systen when we download them from source centre
<andyland> I can't find my /usr/bin/php nor /usr/bin/php5. No such file or directory error. when i run wheris php5 i get the following results: /etc/php5 /usr/lib/php5 /usr/share/php5. is it the /usr/lib/php5 dir?
<the_registred> plz help...i cant connect to my mysql-server remotely.....i have these options on my my.cnf file :   skip-external-locking    ,   bind-address		= 192.168.1.64      what i do wrong??
<andyland> the_registred: try parsing 3306 as port number as well
<rob_p> abhinav_singh: If your new user doesn't own his own home directory, then that may be why.  Do, "sudo chown -R user:user /home/user" and then you should be able to create whatever directories you need, as that user, within their home directory.
<the_registred> andyland: i have port forwarded the port 3306
<andyland> the_registred: check ifconfig to make sure you're connecting to the right address
<the_registred> andyland: it's the right address
<nelsonsmoreira88> I have dualboot (edubuntu10.10 and windows XP) I want now to try Ubuntu 11.04. If I install it in the linux partition, will the dualboot still work? Will i still be able to enter in the windows?
<jcmarini> bye
<andyland> the_registred: have you installed phpmyadmin, and have apache2 up and running. check if you can login from there for troubleshooting
<vagvaf> nelsonsmoreira88: yes
<the_registred> andyland: no...i 've just installed mysql-server package...and mysql gui utils
<llutz> the_registred:" sudo lsof -i :3306"  shows mysql running?
<the_registred> llutz: mysqld    2910   mysql   10u  IPv4  62311      0t0  TCP linux.lan:mysql (LISTEN)
<vagvaf> nelsonsmoreira88: just make sure, you install grub in the MBR, which is the default in an ubuntu installation
<llutz> the_registred: what error when trying to connect from WAN?
<nelsonsmoreira88> 	
<nelsonsmoreira88> vagvaf: how do i do that?
<the_registred> llutz: it trying to connect...then i'm waiting and waiting and nothing happens... :/
<kali`> i need help setting up remote desktop over ssh
<the_registred> llutz: no error at all
<vagvaf> nelsonsmoreira88: ubuntu does it automatically, just don't change it :) it's at the step 8 of the installation at "advanced.." i think
<llutz> the_registred: other forwarded ports are OK with your router?
<abhinav_singh> its working rob_p now thank you
<the_registred> llutz: on canyouseeme.org find my 3306 port open
<llutz> the_registred: you are trying to conect from inside or outside your LAN?
<the_registred> llutz: from inside...but with my external ip
<llutz> the_registred: your router has nat-routeback enabled? needs to have to let this work
<llutz> the_registred: "NAT-loopback" it is, sry
<rob_p> abhinav_singh: welcome
<andyland> kali`: ssh user@address -p22 -X11 application_name OR gnome-panel
<the_registred> llutz: now i'm connected....thank you very much :)
<kali`> andyland, ah thanks. let me try it
<andyland> andyland: you might want that encrypted too though
<TeslaTony> I just did an install of 11.04, and would like to turn off the "apps available to download" suggestions. How do I do that?
<andyland> andyland: And if you're connecting from a Windows client you need to install and x-server instance like xming over putty
<nelsonsmoreira88> 	
<nelsonsmoreira88> vagvaf: thank you
<freakynl> Hi, is /var/log/messages deprecated in 11.04 or something? After upgrading to it (64 bit server from 10.10) /var/log/messages remains empty. Also don't see any config for rsyslogd to log to it, this remains after reinstalling rsyslog
<Cube``> ok guys, this is really annoying. since i upgraded to ubuntu 11.04, every time i add the "Governor Plugin" to the panel, it disappears on the next reboot :SSSSS
<Cube``> using xfce
<securityxxxpert> Aginor: I got it working.  You take all your snapshots (delete them) up to your "current setup" then do a clonehd that way
<Viking667> hm. Seems I can't actually do what i want to do, even though I can stick a window onto another desktop, I can't then switch to that desktop...
<Viking667> The only thing I can do (at least inside Unity) is to switch viewports/workspaces... which I've found out, aren't desktops.
<Viking667> actually, the definition I have for "putting an application onto another workspace" isn't strictly correct...
<Viking667> sorry, now I'm dreadfully confused. It seems that the "Desktops" term is only used inside the General settings section of ccsm. I can't see it used anywhere else.
<Viking667> so, I'm stuck with MxN viewports onto one desktop
<Cube``> ok guys, this is really annoying. since i upgraded to ubuntu 11.04, every time i add the "Governor Plugin" to the panel, it disappears on the next reboot :SSSSS
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, U11.04, Gnome2: since 11.04 I can not drag&drop in the window-list in the panel anymore. How to reenable that?
<ipgd> greetings
<gelie> greetings 2u2
<ipgd> hi ....
<ipgd> :p
<ipgd> nice to meet u
<ipgd> i'm completely n00b here
<ipgd> do you know how to learn ubuntu / linux
<ipgd> what should i read
<gelie> have been using ubuntu since around 2006
<ikonia> ipgd: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ipgd: that is a good starting point
<ipgd> @ikonia : thx .... but i need deeper explanation
<llutz> !manual | ipgd
<ubottu> ipgd: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> ipgd: a deeper explination of what ?
<ipgd> the ubuntu system
<ipgd> like what /dev is
<ipgd> command
<ikonia> ipgd: the device file system - that's not ubuntu,that's generic linux which can be found in http://tldp.org
<ipgd> i learn a bit about terminal
<ipgd> oh
<ipgd> @ikonia : thx for info
<DawnLight> i have to have a memory indicator and cpu for unity
<ipgd> what topic in tldp.org do you recomend for n00b
<ikonia> ipgd: read what you need to read, we only deal with ubuntu stuff in this channel
<KrisDouglas> Hello guys, I am trying to get mysql to kick in, but I am getting the following: "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"
<ipgd> oh ... so i need to go to linux irc channel ?
<barf> How can I on command line do %s/^M^M/^M/g?
<ikonia> ipgd: just read the pages you need to read
<barf> How can I on command line do %s/^M^M/^M/g on stdout, i e ?
<ikonia> barf: that's exactly how you do it
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: what command are you doing that
<ikonia> barf: cat the file pipe it to sed
<KrisDouglas> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: ok - and you're getting that error back ?
<KrisDouglas> Yes
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: ok - what version of ubuntu is this ?
<freakynl> Hi, is /var/log/messages deprecated in 11.04 or something? After upgrading to it (64 bit server from 10.10) /var/log/messages remains empty. Also don't see any config for rsyslogd to log to it, this remains after reinstalling rsyslog
<KrisDouglas> 11.04 fresh install
<KrisDouglas> of server
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: ok, so "sudo service mysql stop" what happens ?
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, I think I am just an idiot...
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: ok ?
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, I wasn't sudoing the command, so it couldn't start
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> easy to forget
<KrisDouglas> odd error though, shouldn't it say please elevate?
<freakynl> KrisDouglas: sudo -i :)
<karthick87> How to remove games menu from Applications via terminal ?
<Phoenix87> hallo
<KrisDouglas> freakynl, I thought I was in that :P Didn't notice. Thanks guys
<ikonia> karthick87: you don't, use the gui, that's what it's there for
<barf> ikonia: I did cat file.txt | sed "s/^M//g" no effect
<barf> I would like to remove newline
<llutz> barf: you want "dos2unix"
<llutz> !info dos2unix
<karthick87> ikonia: Not possible to remove it via terminal?
<ubottu> dos2unix (source: dos2unix): convert text file line endings between CRLF and LF. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.1.1-2 (natty), package size 39 kB, installed size 224 kB
<deffcon> can someone tell me why i can compile openelec.tv not anymore on Ubuntu natty, this is the message i got in my terminal on compiling "**** The following packages were not installed correctly **** glibc-static" referring to /usr/lib/libc.a
<dany_>  I have read about virtual hosts . But is it possible to have differtent subdomains point to different ip adresses on the LAN?
<ikonia> karthick87: use the gui - it's what it's there for
<llutz> barf: using sed:        sed 's/\r//' < dos.txt > unix.txt
<ikonia> dany_: yes, that's just dns
<Phoenix87> My machine mounts an intel video adapter, but i have xorg-server-video packages from other vendors installed and i don't know why? Is this fine?
<m4rtijn> hi all
<ikonia> deffcon: your current distro does not have a statlic libc library
<ikonia> Phoenix87: it's fine
<barf> llutz: This is output from tidy
<Phoenix87> ikonia, can i remove them?
<barf> -i -xml
<llutz> Phoenix87: the free xorg-drivers are always installed
<deffcon> **** The following packages were not installed correctly **** glibc-static
<Gnea> Phoenix87: mounts it?
<ikonia> Phoenix87: just leave it, they won't be taking up that much space
<deffcon> anyone ? ( Ubuntu Natty )
<ikonia> deffcon: I've told you
<dany_> Ikonia > So i can just create a name based virtual host and create a cname DNS entry?
<ikonia> deffcon: saying anyone is pointless also
<KrisDouglas> Ok, I have a real question now.. It's more mysql than Ubuntu but I'm going to ask. Our old ubuntu server died because of a catastrophic permissions cockup. I followed someone's advice in the channel which was to rip the /var/lib/mysql database to a backup and reinstal.
<ikonia> dany_: it's that simple
<dany_> WOW thanx :D
<KrisDouglas> I have got to the stage where I have loaded them back, but when I start mysql, it is unusually slow and it doesn't seem to work. I can't connect to mysql when it starts.
<Phoenix87> ikonia, so they do not conflict, right? 'cause i've been experiencing some video issues lately. I've reported a bug about xorg-server problems with intel chipset
<barf> llutz: I tried sed 's/\n//' < dos.txt > unix.txt no go :-(
<ikonia> Phoenix87: they are fine
<Phoenix87> ikonia, thank you :D
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: you should have dumped and imported the databases
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, I couldn't.
<KrisDouglas> That was the only way I could get what I had.
<m4rtijn> i have a small problem: im at a terminal server client.. and i would like to install netbeans 7 -- if I ssh admin@ts and ./netbeans-install.sh I cant install to /usr/share -- message: read only -- am i going at it the wrong way??
<mihaibivol> hello, I have upgraded to 11.04 and the booting process stops after checking battery state. I have an nvidia G103M video adapter, i think that can be the problem
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: so what's the actual problem
<m4rtijn> also, if I do sudo -i and try the install.sh I get the error: rejected, wrong authentication
<cvam> math library functions cannot be used with gcc compiler.It shows Undefined reference to
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, All the files have been restored, but mysql doesn't seem to be starting properly.
<ikonia> "doesn't seem to be starting properly" you need to be more specific
<m4rtijn> KrisDouglas: tail -f /var/log/mysql/error.log
<freakynl> what package delivers /etc/rsyslog.d/*? Reinstalling rsyslog doesn't return the files
<barf> This one adds \r to \n: sed 's/$'"/`echo \\\r`/" I need to remove \n
<llutz> freakynl: you'd have to purge that package, then re-install
<llutz> barf:       sed 's/\r//'
<barf> 0x0a
<barf> there is not \r
<freakynl> llutz: thx, still nothing going to /var/log/messages tho' (at least, not according to the config), is that normal?
<llutz> freakynl: seems to be normal, lots of guys asked about
<m4rtijn> ah, admin@ts then sudo ./install.sh worked
<m4rtijn> bb
<freakynl> llutz: ok thx
<barf> sed 's/\n//' still no good
<Shogoot> hi people. ive updated to 11.04, from 10.04, but the dash thingy is not showing up when i press "applications" any suggestion to how i can make it work?
<barf> I am looking to remove the 0x0a using sed from this text string
<phonex01> Hello there
<Shogoot> hi people. ive updated to 11.04, from 10.04, but the dash thingy is not showing up when i press "applications" any suggestion to how i can make it work?
<llutz> barf: tr -d '\n'
<barf> Sweet :-)
<phonex01> guys you are all invited for my graduation project defense May 8 18:00
<freakynl> phonex01: do you cover travel expenses?
<phonex01> it is free
<freakynl> phonex01: a free plane to wherever you are? :P
<freakynl> I know my math isn't that great, but these things frequently have me stumped: /dev/md4               11T  498G  9.8T   5% /mnt/export
<phonex01> i will use broadcast service !
<freakynl> 11T, 0.5T in use, leaves 9.8T that's 1.2T less...
<llutz> phonex01: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<tamer> hello, I setup an adhoc network (WEP) between two Ubuntu machines, but it's slow. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<freakynl> tamer: yea, wireless sucks
<freakynl> tamer: seriously, if you get 20M*bit* on a 54Mbit wlan, you should praise the lord for being that lucky
<jiltdil> channel for open solaris please?
<tamer> freakynl, no, it's not the usual slow wireless, it's slower
<tamer> freakynl, an adhoc between a Windows and Ubuntu is much faster
<ericP> when upgrading to 11.04, i acquired a mac-like task bar and menu motif, which i guess is Unity. because i use mouse focus, i can rarely get all the way to the menu bar without it changing as i pass over another app's window
<ericP> pouring through the settings (under the off button?), i've not found a way to hide the task bar or leave menus attached to app windows
<jiltdil> channel for open solaris ?
<freakynl> tamer: with the same hardware, same location, same distance, no microwave running both times, etc?
<llutz> jiltdil: /msg alis list *opensolaris*
<tamer> freakynl, yes.
<jiltdil> llutz:thanks
<ericP> is it easy to switch to some other application manager besides Unity?
<freakynl> does it matter if comp a or comp b is the windows part (to determine whether one of the devices might have sub-optimal drivers)?
<ouyes>  I get a thinkpad t400 in hands, there is a problem about the light, when you watch a movie in night, there are a few indicating lamp for telling you the status of the laptop, but the lights of the lamp are so strong in the night, it influence the view of the screen when you watch a movie, is there a way to dim the indicating lamps? of course I am running ubuntu
<tamer> freakynl, except it's a WEP connection now (because i am not able to get it to work using WPA), it was WPA between the Windows and Ubuntu machines before.
<phonex01> tamer use compat-wireless drivers
<dany_> does anyone know hot to correctly set the document root for a different LAN  ip adress with a virtualhost? (for a subdomain
<phonex01> connect
<phonex01> i will go sleeeeeeeeeeeeeping
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey guys. I need glibc in version 2.5, but i can only found version 2.0 in the archives. Can you guys help?
<venkatesh> hello everybody
<regana> hi..
<red> How do I change the default icon of Pidgin? I like the Oxygen one over the one in Faenza
<red> There is no option to set custom icon in the launcher as there was in Gnome panel
<venkatesh> I have a problem .....I am using ubuntu 8.04 , when i switch on it , its directly going to the command line . The GUI is not loading .....can any body tell how to fix it
<freaky[t]> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<llutz> dancek: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/ip-based.html
<red> venkatesh: what happends if you write "sudo startx"
<JoshuaL> venkatesh, what happens if you login and type startx ?
<Guest63335> how to remove openoffice
<llutz> oops left, sry dancek not for you
<regana> see you all....
<red> guest63335: type "sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org" in console and then hit TAB
<venkatesh> red: when i give sudo startx it giving a error " error while loading shared libraries libdbus-1"
<venkatesh> loshual: when i give sudo startx it giving a error " error while loading shared libraries libdbus-1"
<red> try dpkg-reconfigure libdbus-1
<JoshuaL> btw 8.04 for the desktop has almost reach the end of life cycle
<venkatesh> red:its giving "libdus-1 is not installed"
<venkatesh> joshual : but i have my project data in it can u help me to fix it....please
<vagvaf> venkatesh: you can boot from a live cd and retrieve your data
<venkatesh> vagvaf: can u please tell how can i do that
<zatan> Hi, is there anyway from terminal to change that default shell gnome-classic ?
<venkatesh> vagvaf : can i install gdm package from live cd
<m_fulder> hello
<barbadillo> hi all, can I just update from 10.04 to 11.04 or I have to go through 10.10?
<red> venkatesh: i would start from trying to install it in that case
<vagvaf> venkatesh:  do u have an ubuntu live cd ? if yes, then boot from it, choose "try ubuntu" instead of install and then open your hardrive and copy/paste your data on a usb stick or at another location
<m_fulder> while I write sendmail -t in my terminal I got the error message: sendmail: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory  how do I solve this? what should I see when just typing in sendmail??
<venkatesh> vagvaf : can i install gdm package from live cd
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I have logged in through ssh on my ubuntu machine at work. I installed tightvncserver on it, and now want to start it. but I can't start a server listening om port 5901 as normal user, but also don't want to start tightvncserver as root because I want to work on my own account
<venkatesh> red : can u please tell me how to install it
<SmokeyD> any clues how to solve this?
<llutz> m_fulder: or if you just need a smtp-server to send some mails, use msmtp/ssmtp or nullmailer
<vagvaf> venkatesh: you probably can, but i'm not sure how are you going to do it. i wield the floor to red :)
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: sudo STARTNAMEHERE
<venkatesh> red: can i install gdm package from live cd
<SmokeyD> Jasonn: no that won't work. With sudo tightvncserver wants the config files to be owned by the same user that runs the vncserver
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: Start it as root, and then log into your account
<m_fulder> llutz, Im also hosting a webserver on this machine and while trying to send mail with PHP it fails ... so I thought that was because of sendmail failing ... I still need to fix sendmail => postfix to get it working properly ? Or can I still use smtp ?
<red> venkatesh: you could try "sudo apt-get install libdbus" (and then hit TAB a few times to see if there is anything by the name avaialable)
<barbadillo> m_fulder, you have to install postfix
<llutz> m_fulder: better use a simple smtp-mailer like those above than a "monster" like postfix
<venkatesh> red : no there is no names available
<smotko__> Hello
<red> can't help you more then, i'm sorry
<llutz> m_fulder: postfix is fine but overkill for just sending some mails
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: Or you can try giving yourself temp root access
<bbox> sub
<bbox> hi
<mmiliauskas> hi
<evenflow> hello, im using ubuntu 10.10 and am unable to access single user mode from grub
<bbox> anyone here
<m_fulder> barbadillo, llutz : ah then I get it ... but will still the mail() function be able to use another oackage then postfix? (maybe if I specify it in the php.ini?)
<venkatesh> red: when i try apt-get install libdbus* is giving " Err could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com"
<SmokeyD> Jasonn, when I logout in vnc, I don't get a loginscreen anymore, so starting as root and then logging out doesn't work
<llutz> m_fulder: it should be able to use any installed mta
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: Give your useraccount root privelages.
<barbadillo> m_fulder, you can have only one mta on your system
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: sudo adduser YOURUSERNAME root
<venkatesh> red: when i try apt-get install libdbus* is giving " Err could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com"
<m_fulder> ah only one :O
<red> venkatesh: perhaps your internet connection is inactive
<mmiliauskas> I have some strange problem, when I try to run php script in the background "php script.php &", script is stopped automatically, if I neglect ampersand then everything works but not in the background
<red> can you "ping archive.ubuntu.com"
<m_fulder> well will try some out and check how they works out thanks barbadillo and llutz
<barbadillo> m_fulder, what's the problem with postfix?
<SmokeyD> Jasonn, how can I give my account privileges to start a program listening on port 590x?
<venkatesh> red ...ya its pinging...
<m_fulder> barbadillo, dunno nothing atm Im installing it :P
<devish> & this is fo BG only
<red> odd that apt-get cannot resolve the name in that case
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: give the account root privelages, but make sure the pass ou have is secure
<liujixin> 大家好
<liujixin> 谁在
<mmiliauskas> devish, what do you mean?
<Jasonn> !cn | liujixin
<ubottu> liujixin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<liujixin> 看不懂
<SmokeyD> Jasonn: how do I give an account root privileges. There is only one root account. I can add the account to several other groups, but which one do I need to add my account to then?
<liujixin> 我不会认识英文呢的呢
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: Ok, I have another idea, what are you looking to edit on your account? You can do it all from the root account too!
<devish> mmiliauskas: when u specify & then that process runs in backgroud only
<Jasonn> !cn | liujixin
<mmiliauskas> well yeah
<mmiliauskas> but why is it instantly stopped then
<liujixin> ！CN
<Jasonn> !cn | liujixin
<FreeHCK> hi2all
<SmokeyD> Jasonn, I am just trying to use some graphical programs on my computer at work. That is why I need vnc. Just a remote desktop of my desktop at work.
<evenflow> hey, when i add "single" or "1' to the grub linux directive i am unable to reach cli, does anyone know how can i troubleshoot this?
<liujixin> ！cn |
<saimanoj> i want to create another user account for my sis. But it is unable to mount drives from that account
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: Try another VNC program, because I have never hadthis issue before
<devish> mmiliauskas: might be thats all it can do
<Jasonn> liujixin: liujixin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<venkatesh> red: libdbus is installed what should i do next
<saimanoj> i too want to create another user account for my sis. But it is unable to mount drives from that account
<devish> mmiliauskas: you can use >>file.txt to get the required info
<Jasonn> saimanoj: give it sudo privelages
<SmokeyD> Jasonn: you mean to say you have always been able to launch programs on privileged ports as a normal user?
<red> venkatesh: try "sudo startx" again
<saimanoj> how to give those privelages
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: No, I am saying that normal vnc programs dont require root to run
<Jasonn> saimanoj: sudo adduser USERNAMEOFYOURSISTER sudo
<sharique> Hi, i am trying to install gnome3 on Natty using ppa. But stuck on this: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1773AF13B1510FD...... Can anyone help me??
<saimanoj> jasson:thank you jasonn
<Jasonn> saimanoj:  :D
<jiltdil> which is better gnome3 or unity?
<SmokeyD> Jasonn: any program listening on a priviliged port needs root privileges. All the services in /etc/init.d/ also need to be started with sudo.
<llutz> saimanoj: sudo adduser "user" admin                   not sudo
<sharique> unity is crashing
<saimanoj> any other way instead of making that user super user
<andyland> I can't find /usr/bin/php. I'm running 10.04.2 LTS with LAMP installed through tasksel. I need an xmlpipeline for the searchservice im installing like (xmlpipe_command = /usr/bin/php xmlall.php). When I run whereis php5 I get the following options: /etc/php5 /usr/lib/php5 usr/share/php5
<devish> can wi-fi in ubuntu be use withiout from terminal itself from start ???? during upgrade I damaged some gui?
<saimanoj> ok thanks
<venkatesh> red : error " /usr/bin/X11/X : error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3: cannot open shared object files: No such file or directory,    xinit: Server error"
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: Yeah, I understand that... How about this.. Make it use a different port
<mendel_> hi all, how do I run a certain app as root, but without using sudo (so give that program the ability to run as root)
<jiltdil> llutz:sudo adduser "user" admin   why we use admin here is we are adding the user to admin group
<mendel_> read about  a pkg for that, but can't find it
<devish> I am able to log in shell as root
<Jasonn> mendel_: log in as root;)
<venkatesh> red : error " /usr/bin/X11/X : error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-1.so.3: cannot open shared object files: No such file or directory,    xinit: Server error"
<mendel_> Jasonn: without root
<devish> ???
<llutz> jiltdil: ?
<james23> Hey! how can I add a FOLDER to the Unity Dock? Thanks in advance!
<Jasonn> mendel_: give your account root privelages
<SmokeyD> jasonn: if I knew how to do that, that would be the best solution indeed
<saimanoj> how to list all the usernames in the system
<mendel_> no that's not save
<llutz> saimanoj: getent passwd
<red> venkatesh: im sorry but I can't help you more, don't know what's wrong
<Jasonn> SmokeyD: xD do you need help on how to do that?
<devish> any one??
<devish> can wi-fi in ubuntu be use withiout from terminal itself from start ???? during upgrade I damaged some gui?
<venkatesh> ok ...no problem ....thanks for the support red....
<Jasonn> !abuse | devish
<ubottu> devish: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<devish> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<andyland> I crashed. somebody msgd me?
<venkatesh> red : one more question can we install GDM package from the live CD
<venkatesh> red : is it possible
<saimanoj> how to install softwares from source??
<devish> saimanoj: read manual buddy
<Jasonn> saimanoj: with a tar.whatever file
<saimanoj> which manual??
<red> venkatesh: I've no experience on that
<llutz> !manual | saimanoj
<ubottu> saimanoj: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jasonn> saimanoj: google
<saimanoj> i am getting errors while compiling
<Jasonn> what program saimanoj
<saimanoj> in general
<mendel_> is there a way to see what you've install last with apt-get install
<m_fulder> barbadillo, ok now I installed postfix and my mail function finally returnes true but I think it sends the mail to the localhost .. can I somehow make it send my mail outside to an external email?
<saimanoj> becoz i need to know it for contributing in code...
<devish> saimanoj: google it buddy .....its very easy
<llutz> m_fulder: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix                 configure to use a smarthost
<saimanoj> ok, thanks.
<Jasonn> !google | devish
<ubottu> devish: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<devish> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<devish> Jasonn: but I think google could explain this better then any one here
<barbadillo> m_fulder, i can't understand, if the recipient is outside, the mail is sent outside
<Viking667> Another uh, tricky thing... each time I try starting Ubuntu One, it brings up this window saying "An internet connection is required to join or sign into Ubuntu One", and none of the other links in the window can be clicked on.
<fooztha> Hi, i am just getting a black screen saying "Read Error" after a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04. What can be causing this? I have run a diagnostics on all of the hardware in the server.
<devish> saimanoj: if oyu further have some problem then oyu are welcome
<saimanoj> okay, thankyou.
<saimanoj> I will try on some software and will come back later
<Jasonn> devish: tbh, me too, but its in the factoids, and I like triggering commands u.u.
<devish> hmm
<venkatesh> red : no i am new to linux
<venkatesh> red : can u please tell how cani do it
<devish> venkatesh: what you want
<serif> hello
<devish> !hello
<serif> i have a problem with gdebi package installer
<serif> i cant install debian packages
<courpse> using apt, trying to install gnome, it keeps saying needs X but its not going to be installed.
<courpse> Is there a way to force dependency installs?
<serif> any body help me pls
<ThinkT510> serif: have you checked the ubuntu repos to see if your package is there first?
<serif> yes let me explain
<courpse> sorry, X is a bad variable, it needs dependency's, but is not going to be installed.
<serif> i installed gdebi
<ThinkT510> !enter | serif
<ubottu> serif: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<serif> when deb package is saved  i can install with gdebi
<mrkrrtft> Hi all.  I've had a problem getting wireless to work in 11.04 since RC1.  I've searched and read bug reports on Launchpad, but none of them fix my issue.  I can connect just fine to my access point in 10.10.  The error is wifi keeps cycling and then ending.  Logs stat that association took too long and then it deactivates the device and never connects.  Any ideas?
<serif> but when i getting a deb file directly from internet without saving it cant load installation
<Viking667> mrkrrtft: heh. And I have yet another wireless problem - I can't set my computer up as an AP...
<ThinkT510> serif: what is the package you are trying to install and from where are you getting it?
<serif> eg from getdeb site
<mrkrrtft> serif: you need to save it before you install it.  Otherwise the temp file that is created when "running from the internet" doesn't work correctly.
<wodim> how does one disable a service at startup?
<connor__> my battery metre is not showing
<wodim> i'd use rcconf in debian, but i have no network access here
<mrkrrtft> Viking667: heh yep, a different issue entirely.  I may have to stay on 10.10 for a while yet until I can get this figured out.
<serif> i tried thro fx4 apps but failed
<m_fulder> barbadillo, sry was fixing some coffee :P .. hm I have configured postfix as smarthost now .. and when I do mail("myMail", "subject", "message"); it returns true but I still don't get any mail in my inbox :S
<connor__> does anyone know how to install utorrent
<serif> i cannot open with gdebi installer on direct installation from net
<Glycan> Can you make a liveCD out of GRUB?
<LjL> connor__: install wine first ("sudo apt-get install wine"), then just download it and click on its icon
<ThinkT510> serif: like mrkrrtft said, you have to save it then install
<mrkrrtft> connor__: isn't utorrent a Windows client?  For Ubuntu try Deluge.  It seems to be the best one I can find.
<connor__> can you help me ubuntu 11.04 is a bit slow on my acer aspire one
<serif> u know getdeb site that u cant save deb file it suggests direct auto install
<mrkrrtft> Any ideas folks?  .......  Hi all.  I've had a problem getting wireless to work in 11.04 since RC1.  I've searched and read bug reports on Launchpad, but none of them fix my issue.  I can connect just fine to my access point in 10.10.  The error is wifi keeps cycling and then ending.  Logs stat that association took too long and then it deactivates the device and never connects.  Any ideas?
<Viking667> wodim: I often wander into /etc/init and find the service to disable, rename the .conf file so it's something like myservice.conf.disabled
<wodim> don't think that's a good idea
<Viking667> Anyhow, I need to bepart...
<connor__> can somebody help me speed up my system
<jimrew> hi
<serif> thinkT510?
<Viking667> Well, it's one of the ways to do that job. If you want the "official" way to do it, I don't know what that is (yet) though I'm itching to find out.
<venkatesh> devish : can i install gdm packge to my system using a live cd
<ThinkT510> serif: you still haven't told me what exactly you are trying to install
<jimrew> hi
<mrkrrtft> serif: have you followed the instructions on the getdeb site to install the getdeb files?
<serif> u know getdeb site that u cant save deb file it suggests direct auto install
<jimrew> hi
<jimrew> hi
<serif> and gedbi cant load installation
<jimrew> hi
<ThinkT510> jimrew: hi, need some help?
<jimrew> yeah
<connor__> does anyone know how to get the cube affect in linux working
<Viking667> wodim: by the way, have you walked through the man page for "upstart(8)" yet?
<Viking667> connor__: which cube?
<jimrew> yes think
<fooztha> What does "Read Error" indicate at boot?
<connor__> the workspace switcher cube that ive heard about
<ThinkT510> jimrew: it's a big channel, tell us your problem and somebody may help you
<Viking667> That may be a CCSM module (compiz Configuration settings manager, I think it means)
<jimrew> will ubuntu continu to have gnome 2 to download???
<Viking667> I've just been playing with that tonight actually.
<connor__> ok ill install compiz
<Viking667> jimrew: I hope so...
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do i give a partition a permanent mount point?
<Fahmida> Hi, I have sound problem with Ubuntu 11.04. I cannot hear no sound at all. Though I can hear that in Windows. Please help.
<jimrew> well will it?
<Viking667> I'm getting a little tired of Unity... and I've only run it for two days
<venkatesh> devish : can i install gdm packge to my system using a live cd
<Viking667> jimrew: all I can say is: check what's in your repositories...
<karthick87> Is there any alternative to ping tester software ?
<jimrew> i cant use gnome 3 i dont like it
<Viking667> can't use???
<plouffe> what could happen if you unplug an external USB disk while it is still mounted?
<jimrew> i like gnome 2
<mrkrrtft> karthick87: regular "ping" doesn't work?
<Viking667> heh. You and me both...
<jimrew> you like gnome 2?
<karthick87> mrkrrtft: Yeah it is working. But i need time with the ping report..
<connor__> so im installing compiz what do i do after that
<ThinkT510> jimrew: gnome 2 won't be around forever, i like xfce
<mrkrrtft> karthick87: you mean date/time stamp?
<karthick87> mrkrrtft: Yes
<jimrew> how about a commuity porject?
<ajdonnison> plouffe, you could end up with data not written to the drive, and an inconsistent filesystem.  You may need to run fsck on in the next time you mount it.
<connor__> what do i do after i install compiz
<plouffe> ajdonnison, could any of this occur if I didn't write anything to the disk since mount?
<jimrew> why is ubuntu puting gnome 3 in with unity?
<devish`> venkatesh: that depends whether your cd has that package or not
<Glycan> Sorry, I missed my answer: Can I make a live usb out of grub?
<ajdonnison> plouffe, there is always a possibility, although in practice it is unlikely.
<ThinkT510> jimrew: i'm sure if there is enough interest there may be a community project to continue gnome 2 (like trinity for kde3), but this is getting off-topic
<mrkrrtft> brb
<plouffe> ajdonnison, thanks
<devish`> if it has then then you can
<connor__> how do you install unity web player on ubuntu
<fooztha> What does "Read Error" indicate at boot?
<jimrew> oh sory dude i just like gnome 2
<ajdonnison> plouffe, it depends on the filesystem type of the drive, though.
<xbmcuser> help anyone? i want to access tvheadends webGUI. I can access it from the lan, but don't know how to get in using my IP
<Viking667> I'd have to look at Gnome 3 and evaluate that separately from Unity. Frankly I'm not a fan of Unity, but hey. I haven't run it for a full month, so I'm hardly qualified to really comment.
<Glycan> (The firmware on the box I'm trying to fix points to a broken bootstraper, e.g. the half-deleted windwos one)
<Glycan> Well?
<plouffe> ajdonnison, so fat or ntfs drives have that problem?
<jimrew> i like unity to but gnome 2 is better
<jimrew> and KDe
<mrkrrtft> for the ping with a time stamp here is a script someone ran. don't know if it will work though.  ......    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1212848
 * Viking667 waves goodnight
<connor__> this is a ubuntu server not gnome server
<Fahmida> Okay, I will ask again. I have sound problem with Ubuntu 11.04. I cannot hear no sound at all. Though I can hear that in Windows. Please help.
<jimrew> alsamixer
<jimrew> go to alsamixer
<connor__> this place isnt any help
<ajdonnison> plouffe, not sure about that.  Unix file systems tend to mark the filesystem as dirty on mount so you need to clear that flag before it will mount cleanly again.
<andyland> how do I close a session when using smbclient? using it for a backup job over to a 2k3 smb server but it seems to be listening all the time which makes it not possible to delete files and folders
<Glycan> Guys!
<Glycan> Hepl me out here!
<connor__> can somebody help me speed up my operating system ubuntu 11.04
<Glycan> I/my friend had Windows vista on a toshiba laptop. The screen broke, I took it from him, hooked it up to another screen, put U on it (11.04), the computer was very cluttered so I only put the gb partition, then when space became very tight I tryed cleaning the windows, deleted windows (didn't get my space back- How do you change partition borders?), then a while later when I rebooted, it tryed
<Glycan> to poitn to windows (normally boot points to windows, and windows asks you what you want, and you go to ubuntu from there.), but most of windows wosn't there, so I can't get to U. A live CD I made only shows test console, and doesn't even let past the cd, I think. "BusyBox v1.17.1, build in shell (ash). How do I get to U?
<Glycan> Correction: How do I get to GRUB? Can I make a live USB?
<Glycan> (For th e 3rd time today, and the 3rd day I'm asking too, and I still havn't recived much help/
<mouzil> hello
<connor__> what time is it
<andyland> peanutbutter jelly time
<connor__> no
<andyland> :D
<connor__> that is not a time besides im just here to help
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: you can try using GParted.  download the iso, burn it and boot from it.  It will resize partitions for you.  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Glycan> What do partition shave to do with it?
<connor__> that will probably work
<hw> hey, I have a U 10.04.2 box that is kicking my butt...
<jimrew> why is ubuntu puting gnome3 in with unity???
<kali`> what is gnome3 with unity
<Glycan> I mean, sure I need to resize partitions, too, but that's not important right now..
<botcity> Glycan, there is also #grub  channel
<kali`> i'm on 10.10 & 10.04's
<connor__> i need to get the compiz cube working please help
<Glycan> Noted.
<mouzil> do you know which ppa repository is for indicator-weather?
<hw> I log in, it says I have 26 packages and 17 security updates, but apt-get update, apt-get upgrade dont show any, and I am logged in as root
<jimrew> tha will put in with unity in an update but why?
<hw> trying to update apache/mysql to the latest, the version on there is not PCI compliant
<ThinkT510> hw: you shouldn't log in as root
<mrkrrtft> serif: still having problems with getdeb?
<hw> Think: it is the only cred I have for the server
<hw> updating this for a friend
<adamJ> mouzil: http://ppa.launchpad.net/weather-indicator-team/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<kali`> hw, same thing here
<Dracos-Carazza> hey does someone have the radeon driver in 11.04 working?
<kali`> hw, i have the same issue
<kali`> what is going on?
<ThinkT510> hw: there is a #ubuntu-server channel, maybe that will be more help
<Glycan> botcity, can _you_ help me? Grub is slightly dead.
<kali`> glycan, you'll have to wait a while
<hw> Think: thanks didnt know that
<Glycan> Oh, no, nothing, I just have this problem that I've been asking for 3 days, and no-one has helped me much so far.
<ThinkT510> hw: np
<Glycan> I have been, for three days...
<m_fulder> barbadillo, you still here? :P
<kali`> thinkt510, it happens on the desktop distro as well
<ThinkT510> Glycan: it sounds like you are not familiar with partitioning
<mouzil> adamJ: then I have to type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:weather-indicator-team ??
<botcity> Glycan, you say you have deleted windows! then i would use a live disk to make the free space a ext3 partition. is a clean install out of the question?
<ThinkT510> kali`: what does?
<adamJ> mouzil:that should be right
<Fahmida> Ah solved it. Thanks everyone. :D
<kali`> the problem hw  is experiencing, thinkt510
<mouzil> adamJ: thank you, I'll try that
<ThinkT510> kali`: oh
<Glycan> ThinkT510: I am not.
<Glycan> Yes, clean install is indeed out of the question- There are some slightly important stuff there.
<connor__> help the applications on my sidebar just disapeared ubuntu11.04
<ThinkT510> Glycan: from your description above it sounds as if you deleted the windows partition for space and now you can access windows and wonder why
<ThinkT510> Glycan: sorry if i misunderstand what you wrote
<connor__> applications on my side bar disapeered
<ThinkT510> Glycan: *can't
<Glycan> No- deleded /host/Windows/*.*- evrything else is there- program files, kernel (presumably) and so on.
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> guys, any news/solutions for the blank screen issue on 11.04, acer aspire one aoa150, managet to boot using 2.6.38-8
<Glycan> Misforntune upon me- as soon I am close to geting help, I must go. An email I will recive stuff from is mkggame@gmail.com
<Glycan> But I am still here for ten minutes.
<botcity> Glycan, will it boot ?
<Glycan> Er, ThinkT510?
<Glycan> Will whom boot?
<ThinkT510> Glycan: yes?
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: so you did a dual install (side-by-side Windows and Ubuntu) and then decided to delete the Windows directory files?
<Glycan> Yes,
<Glycan> Exactly.
<Pumpkin-> "(!$&!*"&$!, so grub2 has a 1.x version number. That makes SO much sense. I'm correct though yeah ?
<kali`> and now it's not booting linux?
<Glycan> As far as I understand, I need to put a bootloader that works on a liveCD.
<Glycan> BEfore it booted window's bootloader, first thing.
<botcity> Glycan, and extend the linux distro to fill the empty space ?
<Glycan> ?
<Glycan> botcity, what do you mean?
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: let's step back one step.  What is the ultimate goal you are trying to reach?
<jinppk> hey peeps, im on 11.04 and compiz is loseing it... its up to 67
<Glycan> From window's bootloader, I could load grub, and then U. I'm trying to get to U, and make it so that I don't get this again.
<jinppk> hey peeps, im on 11.04 and compiz is loseing it... its up to 67% memory useage and on idle at least 10% cpu, i have 4gig ram and a Q6600 cpu
<kali`> you upgraded too soon jinppk ;)
<jinppk> obviously
<jinppk> ...
<jinppk> is this a known bug?
<Glycan> So I assume that I should first put GRUB on a liveusb/cd, to get acces, and then somehow change what the firmware points to.
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: So right now the Windows bootloader isn't working?
<Glycan> Yes.
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: hold on a sec.
<Glycan> Ditto windows, obv.
<genjix> g++ $1 -lboost_system -lboost_thread -Wall -Wextra -std=c++0x -pedantic
<genjix> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s
<genjix> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<genjix> natty narwhal - any ideas?
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: I knew I saw this page somewhere before.  Here is an Ubuntu wiki page that shows you how to recover Grub.  You do need an Ubuntu Live CD.  ..............    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sss314> How do I add a directory to the left menu of Natty Ubuntu?
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: I think that will help.
<Glycan> mrkrrtft, botcity, ThinkT510, et all, I have to go in five minuets. Please email me about what I Should do at mkggame@gmail.com
<Glycan> Oh.
<jcmarini> later
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: save that URL and it should help you out.
<Glycan> I have a live cd of ubuntu- it doesn't work.
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: Unfortunately that is a requirement for what you need done.  You *will* need an Ubuntu Live CD.
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: maybe download a new ISO, do an MD5 check on it, before you burn it, to make sure it downloaded correctly.
<Glycan> Okay..
<Glycan> What's a good ISO burner for windows?
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: what version of Windows do you have?
<botcity> Glycan, and burn at the slowest speed.
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> ^^ any suggestions? blank screen with only a mouse pointer, everything is there, just not displayed, I can access terminal and run blind
<adit> guys can any one point an alternative to metacity keybindings in Unity
<DogEars> Hi, I installed Virtualbox-ose instead of Virtualbox4.0 what is the difference?
<tramm> Please, tell me how do Ubuntu people call the greeting screen of Live CD which gives choices to "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu"? Maybe you can even point me out where the background image of this greeting screen is defined? Thanks in advance!
<sockbanana> is this the right channel for noobs
<sss314> How do I a directory shortcut to the left menu bar of Unity?
<Guest1884> tramm, do you mean maybe "gdm" ... Gnome Desktop Manager?
<Glycan> WinXP
<Glycan> I did.
<ThinkT510> sockbanana: this is ubuntu support, need any help?
<DogEars> I've been a noob for 6 years
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> bump..
<Guest1884> tramm, sorry it's Display not Desktop :)
<S2D0> Any idea why gedit doesn't have the same gtk look as my other applications? It's got the raw one.
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: for free software I have had good luck with ISO Recorder.  ...................             http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<mrkrrtft> Glycan: good luck.  Make sure to back up your data before you try anything though.
<adit> ThinkT510 : metacity keybindings alternative for Unity plz
<Guest1884> S2D0, it has been compiled with different configuration directories? and cannot find your GTK config?? just a guess...
<tramm> Guest1884: Is it the same screen for Login menu and the "Install/try Ubuntu" choices? It could be, I'll check it out, thanks!
<ThinkT510> adit: i don't use unity or metacity so i can't help sorry, i'm more of an xfce guy
<Guest1884> tramm, i'm not sure ... if that's before Linux is booting, it could be GRUB .. after your Ubuntu boots, the Login presented is GDM
<adit> ThinkT510 do you use any program for keybindings ?
<botcity> adit, why do you need an alterantive ?
<sockbanana> I just installed ubuntu on a usb (first) time using any king of linux system (loving it). I have the most basic question, may you could refer me to a faq. How do I instal packages? sorry
<botcity> alternative*
<cntrational> botcity: don't keep spaces before question marks, jeez
<Dr_Willis> sockbanana:  the software center icon in the menus/panel
<ThinkT510> !software | sockbanana
<ubottu> sockbanana: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Dr_Willis> sockbanana:  theres a sligjhtluy outdated manual at ->
<m_fulder> can I make sendmail use the gmail SMTP instead of local ??
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> any assistance guys?
<sockbanana> specifically I2p
<Dr_Willis> sockbanana:  no idea what I2P is
<sockbanana> onion network thingy
<Dr_Willis> that is only slightly less vague. :)
<sockbanana> haha sorry hang on
<DogEars> LeeDrOiD-DHD: 11.04 happened to me yesterday
<cntrational> trying to use X -configure causes it to fail with this error: http://pastebin.com/eabVPcb9 Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/PYx23vtu xorg.conf.new: http://pastebin.com/5pSb5MHv
<S2D0> Guest1884: What files should I look into to fix the path to the gtk config?
<DogEars> LeeDrOiD-DHD: Rebooted and never happened again
<sockbanana> an anonymizing network, like TOR. but that's ok I'll go read the faq and come back, thanks!
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> DogEars did you solve it? on running gnome 3 now in 800x600 :S
<DogEars> LeeDrOiD-DHD: Running Unity 1920x1200 only happened once on startup Used for 2 days all OK
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> hmm.. I can't get it to load correctly with the new kernel, unity or gnome
<jtza8> Is Unity the new "smart dock" in 11.04?
<DogEars> LeeDrOiD-DHD: Sorry can't help
<SkyNetMaster> hi I have installed all needed libs but cant compile even simplest application and only get errpr gcc: selected multilib '.' not installed. tryed google without any resutls
<DogEars> Hated Unity for the first few days but starting to like it more each day
<bazhang_> SkyNetMaster, got build-essential installed?
<SkyNetMaster> bazhang_, sure! installed and reinstalled
<coachj> can someone help me get 3d working so I can have the unity Desktop?
<iElectric> is there a way to install python 2.4 on natty?
<bazhang_> SkyNetMaster, what do you need to compile
<jtza8> Regarding Unity... Is there any way for me to re-map the super key? I need it in Emacs.
<bazhang_> coachj, what vid card
<mcurran> anyone know how I can recompile my whole kernel, modules, and all installed packages for the latest gcc release?
<coachj> bazhang_: radon 7500
<SkyNetMaster> bazhang_,  now I just traied simple int main() {return0;} and it gives this error
<alex_> i'm trying to put fortune in my motd, but it's not working.  i have a file in /etc/update-motd.d/ which works fine, and everything i put in there works include figlet and echo, but fortune just seems to have no effect.  when i execute the file directly i see the fortune, but when i log in - nothing.  anyone know why this could be?
<bazhang_> mcurran, a bit outside the scope of this channel.
<quassel_> hello, no chromium for natty???  ./build/install-build-deps.sh
<quassel_> Only Ubuntu 8.04 (hardy) through 10.10 (maverick) are currently supported
<bazhang_> quassel_, chromium-browser ?
<quassel_> bazhang_: yeah
<bazhang_> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component main, is optional. Version 11.0.696.57~r82915-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 15366 kB, installed size 52960 kB
<mcurran> why is that out of scope, I just want to know if it's possible to compile the kernel and all packages at once
<quassel_> were's the official repo
<bazhang_> quassel_, ^
<Amontarine> http://pastehtml.com/view/1dzt3z4.html - Opnewblood, support Anonymous!
<bazhang_> Amontarine, wrong channel for that
<Amontarine> ...sry.
<Amontarine> Have to spread the word, you see.
<bazhang_> not here
<morning> Having trouble with what should be an ordinary task: using a standard USB memory stick. Ubuntu at first saw it as an "8GB" file system & listed the content with wild-looking filenames. I put the stick in a Windows machine, which then reported it as corrupt. I reformatted it there. Now Ubuntu doesn't see it. I've had trouble with Ubuntu & USB sticks before. For me, at least, it doesn't at all "just work." What to do? (The version is Natty
<morning> .)
<coachj> bazhang_  radon 7500 this site list it as supported if i am reading it right
<bazhang_> coachj, check system administartion additional drivers
<bazhang_> err administration
<quassel_> bazhang_: ok, im puling from lp, that was the old source
<coachj> bazhang_ it says no prop. drivers are in use on this system or something similar
<phungvantu_> hi all
<phungvantu_> i had a problem with natty
<ThinkT510> quassel_: why don't you install chromium from the default repo?
<antidolboslav> hi all
<antidolboslav> why doesn't ubuntu see my partitions?
<phungvantu_> Have any option on unity launcher?
<Dr_Willis> phungvantu_:  What?
<quassel_> ThinkT510: which one?
<antidolboslav> i have two ext4 partitions, but gparted doesn't detect ity
<koichirose> Hello. I'm trying to revert to gnome 2 from gnome 3 but can't install 'gnome-session' because I have unmet dependencies. ex. nautilus-data says "1:3.0.0-0ubuntu" is to be installed. How do I solve this?
<phungvantu_> I want to resize that launcher?
<ThinkT510> quassel_: sudo apt-get install chromium_browser
<phungvantu_> How to/
<Dr_Willis> phungvantu_:  theres tips/tweak sites that give a lot of info on that area. In short. install 'ccsm' and the Unity pklugin has the settings for that . :)
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ThinkT510> quassel_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<bazhang_> ThinkT510, its chromium-browser
<Fudge> hi is linux-firmware default in natty or was it installed for some of my hardware
<onekorea> Hi all, I just installed narwhal on laptop and it all feels good except extremly slow boot up (it hangs around 2 min on blank pink screen before throwing me to login). Any clues why?
<quassel_> koichirose: you shouldn't have that, just pick the 'classic' in a login screen, im still using awn since lucid
<Dr_Willis> phungvantu_:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<phungvantu_> thank
<quassel_> ThinkT510: yeah, thanks, the newest isn't always better, but that's who we are, geeks
<Dracos-Carazza> hey does someone have the radeon driver in 11.04 working? my Xorg.log says, that KMS issn't supported and falls back to the default vesa driver
<phungvantu_> What is best way to back up/restore ubuntu system?
<ThinkT510> !backup | phungvantu_
<ubottu> phungvantu_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<astro_> hi all need some help with a issue. i have a forum post that will give you some back story. anyone good with GDM? not displaying?
<coachj> bazhang_ additional drivers reports no prop drivers on system
<vamsi> Hello i am facing problem with ubuntu
<karthick87> How to open firefox profile manager in ubuntu ?
<vamsi> can any one help me ?
<ThinkT510> vamsi: you'll need to tell us the problem first
<coachj> can someone tell me if my Radon 7500 should run unity, please?
<ThinkT510> !pm vamsi
<ThinkT510> !pm | vamsi
<ubottu> vamsi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<optraz> how do i cut a portion of the video?
<celthunder> astro_: what's wrong with your gdm
<acon543> is there more applications that use jamendo music service than rhythmbox , amarok, clementine and banshee
<vamsi> unable to start ubuntu after i select try without installing its ges strucked and screen is grabbled
<vamsi> unless i select one of the option like apci=off or nomodedesect in advanced options its not getting showing desktop
<ccesario> hello.... somebody have any video... or Doc.... of how to restore window maximized in Unity ? ( I read that is possible make this  - "Double clicking on the top panel (but not in the application's menu)" ) but no success with me :/
<Etherael> anyone ever tried mounting a luks encrypted partition in windows from linux and in he mount dialog the "entire disk" option is just completely missing?
<ThinkT510> !patience | vamsi
<ubottu> vamsi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> vamsi: what are you running ubuntu on?
<vamsi> like ?
<coachj> if no one answers a question how long should a poster wait before re-posting?
<ThinkT510> vamsi: your hardware, laptop/desktop
<vamsi> desktop
<vamsi> i5-650
<vamsi> nvidia 240 GT
<ThinkT510> vamsi: hmm, i'm running on an i5 with nvidia graphics just fine
<mcurran> what is the point of buying a 240?
<Flippo_> hi ! is there a command to activate "shift" ? in order to avoid to push the buttons
<ThinkT510> !hcl | vamsi
<ubottu> vamsi: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vamsi> But i am unable start
<yuan> hell
<yuan> hello
<vamsi> screen is grabbled
<vamsi> but it works fine on inbuilt graphics
<yuan> anybody here?
<ThinkT510> yuan: yes, need help?
<coachj> yuan: yes there are peopl here
<vamsi> but when i am running on nvidia unless i select one of the option on advanced options it wont startup properly
<morning> I'm having trouble with what should be an ordinary task: using a standard USB stick to transfer files back and forth between Ubuntu & Windows. The stick has been "known good," but today Ubuntu saw it only as an "8mb file system," listed its contents with wild filenames, & then sometimes didn't see it at all. I put it in a Windows machine, which reported it as corrupt. I reformatted it there, and now Ubuntu doesn't see it at all. I've had
<morning>  problems on Ubuntu with USB sticks before. Is there something I'm doing wrong? Something I need to know?
<ThinkT510> vamsi: i think a few people have problems with nvidia and require the nomodeset option
<celthunder> astro_: hmm wierd issue
<vamsi> ya
<coachj> trying again_I need support to get 3d have a RV200 QW Radon 7500 card, please
<vamsi> I used to select thta option and run it
<vamsi> How to overcome that issue
<celthunder> morning: do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Flippo_> hi ! is there a command to activate "shift" ? in order to avoid to push the buttons
<morning> Celthunder: Not sure. Will check.
<ThinkT510> vamsi: you'll likely want to add that option to your boot parameters
<yuan> There comes some trouble
<DJones> morning: How big are the files you need to transfer? If they're small files, maybe dropbox would be an alternative
<vamsi> I dont want to . i want to run it normally
<optraz> how do i cut a portion of the video?
<vamsi> How to make run normally
<yuan> did you mount it?
<astro_> celthunder, test
<morning> Celthunder: Yes, I have ntfs-3g installed. But in any case: I deliberately formatted the stick as FAT-32.
<celthunder> astro_: there you go
<DogWater> Is there a kickstart generator for Ubuntu or does anyone have an example of an Ubuntu desktop system kickstart?
<ThinkT510> vamsi: not sure sorry, it is likely an issue with the nvidia driver and ubuntu can fix it because its proprietry
<ThinkT510> cant*
<celthunder> morning: do you have uatofs installed and set up properly?
<morning> Celthunder: will check.
<astro_> celthunder, kool, yeah so spamming the shift keys is like the only way to get the login manger to appear
<vamsi> How to fix the issue permanently
<celthunder> vamsi: add nomodeset to grub.cfg
<astro_> celthunder, but i can get to the login screen everytime on the older kernel version but i can login
<vamsi> How to add that ?
<morning> Celthunder: Uatofs? Don't know what it is & don't see it in the repos.
<vamsi> when i used 11.04 i didnt find the new features
<celthunder> morning: autofs sorry typo
<morning> Celthunder: Thanks. Checking. . .
<yuan> 11.04 is a beta one
<celthunder> astro_: did you try a different login manager like slim/kdm? make sure it's gdm that's the issue?
<rkvirani> exit
<astro_> celthunder, how would i do that? is it just install from the software center?
<morning> Celthunder: No, not installed. Repo says, "This transitional package helps users to transition from the autofs package to
<morning> the autofs5 package. Once this package and its dependencies are installed you can safely remove it." (I don't have autofs5 installed either.)
<astro_> celthunder, sorry mate im a bit of a nub.
<celthunder> astro_: yeah it should be in the repo's
<vamsi> How to add nomodeset to grub.cfg ?
<celthunder> morning: ok all it really does is monitor for devices and automounts them according to settings you specify and unmounts them automatically
<morning> Celthunder: So then I should give it a try?
<celthunder> vamsi: on your install? from the livecd mount your /boot partition in /tmp somewhere and then vi /tmp/a/boot/grub.cfg find the line and add it
<astro_> celthunder, and to clarify thats the correct spelling of the application? also how do i make slim/kdm the default login service?
<Dr_Willis> vamsi:  edit your /etc/default/grub is how i do it.
<vamsi> when i used 11.04 i didnt find the new features
<Pici> vamsi: If you're using grub2 (the default) modify /etc/default/grub , specificly GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, then follow the instructions at the top of that file.
<celthunder> morning: it's what i use, have had no problems with usb
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in ubuntu-11.04 ? (in 10.10 is /tmp)
<morning> Celthunder: Thanks. Will try.
<kali`> do i need to install packages to get iptables with nat support?
<kali`> it's been a while since i configured nat on my other server
<celthunder> astro_: slim/kdm are two different programs, kdm is for kde slim is more general both work with any DE though.  and yes both are spelt right
<kali`> i thought iptables could do it on its own
<Pici> dmart: You're joining and quitting a lot, we'd appreciate if you parted the ubuntu channels you're in while you fix whatever you're doing, as you're creating a lot of noise.
<kali`> but now i'm not so sure
<celthunder> kali`: it should be able to on its own...
<wuxu69> 这里有说chinese的吗？
<Pici> !zh | wuxu69
<ubottu> wuxu69: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<kali`> yeah zhungly
<kali`> i must be doing something wrong!
<tramm> Guest1884: Thanks, you were right, this was gdm background!
<mah454> where is youtube video cache in ubuntu-11.04 ? (in 10.10 is /tmp)
<deffcon> can someone tell me howto compile on natty i get glibc-static devel message
<wuxu69> ？？？？？？？？
<celthunder> mah454: whatever your browser uses
<kali`> deffcon, what you may be getting is a list of packages that are missing
<zvacet> !ufw | kali`
<ubottu> kali`: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<mah454> celthunder firefox-4
<ThinkT510> !compile | deffcon
<ubottu> deffcon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<deffcon> **** The following packages were not installed correctly ****
<celthunder> lol kali` leave it to ubuntu to try and rename iptables lol
<deffcon> glibc-static
<deffcon> ********
<deffcon> make: *** [squashfs] Fout 1
<FloodBot1> deffcon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astro_> celthunder, ok final question before i go and reboot and test this. im gonna use the KDM. how do i make KDM the default login manger over gdm upon startup?
<celthunder> deffcon: install them?
<kali`> i already have an iptables-save file which i intend on using ;)
<viskos> Help! After update from 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04 it is missing the desktop
<deffcon> sorry wont happen again
<wuxu69> 第一次用这个，还不会用
<viskos> An Acer eMachine
<MonkeyDust> !ch| wuxu69
<ubottu> wuxu69: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<viskos> The backround picture shows but Unify is missing?
<MonkeyDust> oops
<deffcon> http://pastebin.com/ut5rzTbC
<deffcon> http://pastebin.com/Cgibajg3
<viskos> Anybody?
<celthunder> astro_: /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<viskos> Help?
<deffcon> i'm trying to built openlec on natty
<deffcon> 2 links just send on pastebin
<deffcon> is there something changed in glibc natty
<MonkeyDust> !nl| deffcon
<ubottu> deffcon: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Pici> MonkeyDust: what was that for?
<deffcon> thnx
<ThinkT510> !botabuse | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pici> deffcon: Do you the build-essential metapackage installed?
<deffcon> yes
<viskos> After update from 10.10 to 11.04 my desktop is missing. The backround pic is showing but the Unfiy seems to be missing. What to do? Format?
<evenflow> hello, after update my ubuntu 10.10 freezes, when i try to get into recovery mode or single user mode it just stalls when it reaches: "firewire core: created device fw0:...", i suspect this has something to do with display as when i try to do a normal boot it reaches the ubuntu screen and freezes
<__Alex_> viskos: try to type: 'sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> viskos:  were you usuing the Autologin feature? or the netbook edition?
<ShawnRisk> how do I make sure that my wireless connection stays connected at all times?  I am using Ubuntu 11.04.  Maybe this is the password is not saved or knows what connection to look for.  Ideas?
<viskos> Auto login
<Pici> deffcon: It doest look like we ship libc.a in that path. Heres a paste with the packages that ship that file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603689/
<Dr_Willis> viskos:  saw a friend today, his 'auto login' was set to the wrong desktop enviroment.
<kali`> fixed it!
<viskos> Do I use th Ctrl At F12 to fins terminal?
<Dr_Willis> viskos:   his was set to 'une' instead of 'ubuntu'
<ErezCohen> hey guys, Can i list only the directories in a backup file? all i find is the -tzvf commands.... 10x :-)
<Dr_Willis> I would suggest logging out to the GDM screen and seeing if you can select a differnt desktop.
<coachj> if i run 11.4 from live CD will unity run?
<__Alex_> ShawnRisk: Are you using 'Network Manager' or 'WICD'?
<kali`> dr_willis, your friend is a guinea pig ;)
<Dr_Willis> I also suggest disabling autologin in gdm for now viskos .
<astro_> celthunder, ok, cool and i am guessing the location of the kdm bin file is the same, just replace gdm with kdm?
<viskos> aha I will check that
<Dr_Willis> kali`:  yep. He had a netbook edition that has been upgraded time and time again. its still using Grub1
<ShawnRisk> __Alex_: I am not near the laptop at the moment, but I believe I installed both.
<Dr_Willis> kali`:  i just happened to notice the gdm configs had him autologing in to 'une'
<zvacet> coachj:  it should
<ErezCohen> come on, help a nurd.....LOL
<coachj> zvacet; ok thks
<viskos> What command on the kayboard do I use for the GDM screen?
<Flippo_> hi ! is there a command to activate "shift" ? in order to avoid to push the buttons
<viskos> And terminal?
<Dr_Willis> viskos:  somthing like 'sudo service gdm stop' or 'start' or 'restart' depending on wha tyou want to do.
<kali`> dr_willis, haha
<kali`> when's the next lts release scheduled? will it be 12.04?
<kali`> how does it go: 10.04 10.10 11.04 11.10
<kali`> 12.04.. etc
<zvacet> viskos: you can use ctrl+f1 to f6 and ctrl +f7 to go back to gui
<karthick87> I am unable to connect to windows domain from ubuntu, Can anyone help me ?
<zvacet> kali`:  10.10
<viskos> Thanks!!
<zvacet> *11.10
<kali`> zvacet, that's the lts? i thought lts always end on *.04
<popey> kali`: 12.04 is the next LTS
<popey> kali`: its roughly every 2 years
<kali`> but yeah, six months between releases no matter how mature they are
<arquebus> Erez- just list files? ls -a
<kali`> ah popey
<morning> celthunder: Autofs5 seems to have solved the issue. Thank you.
<zvacet> kali: overlooked that you are asking about lts yes 12.04
<__Alex_> ShawnRisk: Try to remove network-manager and network-manager-gnome with aptitude, reboot, install WICD if not yet, finding your wireless (If it shows nothing, go to preferences, if the 'Wireless interface:' box is empty, put there 'wlan0'), reboot again, click the WICD traybar icon again, find your network, click preferences, type there the key, click ok, and tick the 'Automatically connect' tickbox, and you should be done
<jiohdi> this may seem like a stupid question, but is there any danger in leaving a ROOT terminal open?
<ErezCohen> arquebus, I'm stupid but not that stupid, LOL.... i am looking to list the directories in the backup file....not the ones in the linux
<CalicoJack> jiohdi: like... in a public place?
<kali`> jiohdi, if someone walks in and starts typing in it yes
<jiohdi> CalicoJack, no just on the computer
<jiohdi> I mean from internet
<frostschutz> jiohdi: or if you accidentally paste some commands into the wrong window... I killed a root server this way once, wanted to format something locally, ended up formatting the serv :D
<kali`> nice frostschutz
<CalicoJack> jiohdi: principle of least privilege suggests that this is, in general, a bad idea
<CalicoJack> jiohdi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Least_privilege
<ShawnRisk> __Alex_: the person who is working on this has no experience in this
<__Alex_> Aha
<rejas908> hello , i have ubuntu 11.04 and i have problems with web images , because their have  stranger colours
<Flippo_> hi ! is there a command to activate "shift" ? in order to avoid to push the buttons
<Wolf_22> If you get a 403 "Forbidden" when trying to access a LAMP host, is that enough leeway to at least be convinced that the server is up and running--just not adjusted for visitors?
<zvacet> __Alex_: if I remember correctly I installed wicd but not remove nm I think it was removed by wicd install or was intact because wicd take it's place
<frostschutz> Wolf_22: if it wasn't running you'd be getting a timeout or connection refused, not any http status error reply
<zvacet> *inactive
<xc_xc> hi!
<Donkey> Hello People of the earth
<Fudge> it means your web server is running yes
<fred12> hi
<Donkey> i have a pretty wild situation here, my CPU wont stop throttling
<fred12> anyone else having problems with screen flicker with 11.04 ?
<nelson__> alguien me dice como iditar el source.list
<Gryllida> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bazhang_> nelson__, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gryllida> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ShawnRisk> __Alex_: When the person clicks the wireless name in the icon menu it comes back saying disconnected.  This doesn't connect.  Any ideas why?
<Wolf_22> What do you guys advise in terms of assigning permissions to groups? For example, I'd like to have access to this box through the browser (duh), but I'm a bit unsure how to assign permissions to "visitors". Is there already a group for this out-of-the-can?
<Gryllida> nelson__: ^
<crystal-cola> hello - can anyone tell me how ot set my web browser? thanks
<Gryllida> Wolf_22: chmod a+r to grant everybody read access
<Gryllida> Wolf_22: man chmod :)
<Wolf_22> Haha. Thanks, Gryllida. :)
<Wolf_22> Good call.
<Gryllida> Sure.
<bazhang_> crystal-cola, set it to do what
<nelson__> gracias
<crystal-cola> my default brower
<CalicoJack> fred12: do you use Flux? cause i have had that problem while using flux.
<day> Hi any one can tell me easiest way to up grub of ubuntu 9.10
<Donkey> So, do you guys know of any addon, or whatever that could correct dow my CPU throttling, i dont want to lose the feature, but the computer overheats when i run a web browser.
<fred12> CalicoJack: nope i am using ubuntu classic now - latest nvidia drivers. Everything was fine till i updated to 11.04
<fred12> now it happens about every 30 seconds or so. Quick flicker for about a second
<tieinv> cryst
<day> Hi any one can tell me easiest way to up grub of ubuntu 9.10
<CalicoJack> fred12: did you install drivers before or after upgrade? sometimes upgrades will overwrite drivers
<nelson__> ME PUEDES AYUDAR INSTALE AYER EL UBNTU 11.04 LO CAMBIE A GNOME Y TODO VA PERFECTO PERO A LA HORA DE CAMBIAR EL DECORADOR DE VENTANA DE GTK A EMERALD NO ME SALE LA BARRA DE VOTONES ???? ALGUIENN ME AYUDAA
<morning> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fred12> i'm using the drivers that 11.04 installed
<jrib> !9.10 | day
<ubottu> day: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<fred12> nvidia-settings says 270.41.06
<Guest41619> yahoo.com
<tieinv> crystal-cola in           system preferences then perfered applications
<kali`> !10.04 | kali`
<ubottu> kali`, please see my private message
<tdn> Java is not working properly. Applets in Firefox do not start. How do I fix it?
<tdn> Firefox sometimes freezes when loading an applet.
<crystal-cola> tieinv: it's only got firefox and opera! I want to set icecat
<crystal-cola> im using icecat now why is it not here
<kali`> tdn,  is this the new release of ubuntu?
<ErezCohen> no one can help me? i know it has to be very simple, but can't find it...probebly something else instead of the f in the command...
<CalicoJack> fred12: hrm, i think i'm out of ideas. sorry
<tdn> kali`, 10.10
<arquebus> Erez- #bash
<fred12> CalicoJack: np thanks for trying
<crystal-cola> can I edit this preferred apps from Terminal?
<ErezCohen> 10x :-)
<Crackofdawn> I have a pair of weird issues that seemed to start occuring around the same time recently after a random package update...  first, when I log into my 10.04.2 LTS system, it displays the issue twice - once appears to be the 'new' issue where it shows the version, and any package updates available (none right now), and one where it shows the current version again, and then tells me I have 70 updates, 28 of which are security updates,
<karthick87> How to disable USB ?
<bazhang_> karthick87, why would you want to
<Distress> put gum in the usb port
<karthick87> bazhang_: Do you want a reason ? Its a  database company, so we have to block the USB port..
<nonesoblind> For some reason the application menu (file | edit | view...)  isn't appearing for some apps, for example, Chrome and Virtualbox. Anyone run into this problem before?
<bazhang_> nonesoblind, on unity? check the app name in the top panel for them
<tom1> hello, I am trying to create a MEX file using Matlab R2008a  in Ubuntu 11.04. It is worked fine in the previous 4 Ubuntu releases, but I now get some sort of library error (I think)...http://paste.ubuntu.com/603697/
<Pici> karthick87: I suppose you could blacklist the kernel module(s) that provide usb support.
<nonesoblind> Yes sorry unity on 11.04.  What do you mean by check the top panel?  The app menu options (file, edit, view, etc) are appearing for terminal but not Virtualbox or Chrome
<Distress> hover the top panal nonesoblind
<Distress> panel*
<Distress> in chrome
<Distress> kinda like in OSX
<nonesoblind> I understand how it's supposed to work...what I am saying is it's working for some apps and not others
<karthick87> Pici: I just want to block only storage devices, because Mouse and keyboards are connected via USB ports.
<Distress> ah
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: well, that is because unity is inconsistent
<Distress> karthick87,  is that even possible? disable all usb devices or disable none
<Pici> karthick87: hmm..
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: some apps move menus to the top, some leave them in the traditional place.  in the case of chrome, it doesn't use a menu like the one you are describing
<jrdnyquist> dang, http://amplicate.com/hate/unity
<nonesoblind> Calicojack: it actually worked yesterday and it's not working today.
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: click on the wrench on the right hand side of the chrome window
<karthick87> Distress: As i said i want to disable only external storage devices like USB harddisk or flash drives..
<bazhang_> jrdnyquist, thats not on topic here
<jrdnyquist> bazhang_, ok just kinda surpised me
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  its proberly possible to  stop them from automounting via some gnome settings. and then you can lock down where users cant mount things by hand. But it may be easier to just lock the PC in a cabinent.
<Dr_Willis> I recall some GNOME KOISK mode settings once.. but its been ages ago.
<nonesoblind> Calicojack: I've been using Ubuntu for some time and I actually don't mind Unity.  I understand what they are trying to do and I commend them, they are taking a risk.
<evenflow> does anyone know how to go into single user mode in ubuntu?
<Pici> karthick87: I have Let me look for something, one moment.
<ecinx3> For those who know how to use the HP 50g calculator: How do you use m,k,M,n  instead of E-3,E3,E6,E9 Respectively?
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: If so we have to do it for more than 500 ubuntu systems :) LOL
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  at the grub menu. you can edit the boot line so it has 'single' at the end.
<evenflow> Dr_Willis , tried that, doesnt work
<ojii> how can I enable desktop notifications when a song changes in banshee?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  sounds like you are goind to be doing some deeper research.
<evenflow> also tried "single"
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: have you tried gnome shell at all?
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  theres also the 'recovery' mode.
<evenflow> that one also doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure 'single' really applies to ubuntu any more. since its using upstart and not the normal runlevels.
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  you got deeper issues then it seems. how about the 'text' mode? :)
<nonesoblind> CalicoJack, you mean Gnome3?
<evenflow> how can i enter text mode?
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  replace splash quiet with 'text'
<aBs0lut30> hey guys, need some help, just loaded up natty and am trying to get some bonded interfaces to work, bond0 comes up no problem, but for the life of me I cannot get bond1 to come up, also cant figure out where to tell it to let me run two bond's...
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: well, gnome shell is the interface for gnome 3. so... kinda. yes.
<Dr_Willis> in the grub menu listing
<evenflow> ok
<Pici> karthick87: I don't have a real Ubuntu machine to check this on (On my VPS at the moment), but take a look at this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-disable-modprobe-loading-of-usb-storage-driver/
<Dr_Willis> text = disables plymouth, and gdm. goes to a normal LOGIN console.
<nonesoblind> Calicojack: I see, yes I've used it.  It seems more responsive than unity.  There are things I like/dislike from both UIs.
<evenflow> Dr_Willis, no go, stuck on firewire_core: created device fw0: GUID blablabala...
<ruan> i need a /dev/serialport for a USB device to monitor my UPS, where should i start?
<crystal-cola> I can't figure out how to set icecat as my default browser
<nonesoblind> By the way, I think this application menu problem is my own doing.  Somehow I had proposed updates turned on
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  sounds like some  deeper issue then.  You have a firewire hard drive plugged in?
<evenflow> nope
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: anyway, the point is, I think Gnome shell kind does what Unity tried to do, but does it a lot better. I have some gripes about it, but overall it is a better interface than unity because it is *consistent*
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  you could perhaps blacklist the firewire modules.
<evenflow> hmm
<evenflow> good idea
<evenflow> ill have to boot from a cd then
<karthick87> Pici: Thankyou i will try it out.
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  of course it could be some bug happening right after that message. thats not even showing a message.
<CalicoJack> nonesoblind: i'm not really upset about unity taking a risk, i'm upset about them forking gnome3 and then doing a sub-par job
<aBs0lut30> anybody?? a second bonded interface on natty??
<Dr_Willis> !bond
<evenflow> the weird thing is, if i press ctrl-alt-delete it will start the shutdown sequence but aside from that no response
<ruan> i need a /dev/serialport name for a USB device, where can i find it?
<Dr_Willis> evenflow:  you have ssh server installed where you can ssh in?
<evenflow> i dont think sshd has started
<Alexia_Death_> ruan: usb seialports end up as /dev/ttyUSB# where # is a number, usually 0.
<evenflow> nope, ssh isnt running yet
<evenflow> i am however, going to reboot from cd and blacklist the firewire module
<ruan> Alexia_Death_: somehow i dont see any ttyUSB entries in /dev/
<kevinyoung> hi all
<jorek> hi
<Alexia_Death_> ruan: plug your usb device in and see dmesg
<himcesjf> How and where can I set APT::Install-Recommends to false? I'm finding that apt is configured to install recommended packages by default ...
<kevinyoung> on ubuntu  use what to replace the rainmeter
<kevinyoung> please
<Pici> kevinyoung: conky perhaps?
<tom1> Does anyone have any thoughts on how to remedy this library issue that's occurring between matlab and 11.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/603697/...there has been no issues using the previous 4 releases of ubuntu so i'm not sure what changed...thank you
<kevinyoung> o thinks
<jazzycrazzy> my wifi cant establish a connection
<tom1> oops sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/603697/
<Dr_Willis> rainmeter?
<Wendell> u-br
<woniu> Hi,How to prevent the modules from starting at boot time?
<ruan> woniu: which modules?
<iceroot> !blacklist | woniu
<ubottu> woniu: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<woniu> r8169
<himcesjf> I did a fresh install of 11.04. Recently while using build-dep command, I found that apt is configured to install recommended packages by default. How and where can I set APT::Install-Recommends to false??
<himcesjf> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends ... is what I've to do everytime
<crystal-cola> how do you set default browser to icecat?
<KrisDouglas> System>Preferences>preferred applications
<__Alex_> crystal-cola: sudo apdate-alternatives --set x-www-browser /path/to/icecat
<__Alex_> *update-alternatives
<woniu> i try blacklist  before ,but it did not  works
<crystal-cola> __Alex_: Thanks, it says update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/bin/icecat for x-www-browser not registered, not setting.
<crystal-cola> but I guess if I register it somehow it will work
<crystal-cola> any ide ahow to ?
<helpmeplease> anyone successfully install vlc on the new 11.04
<KrisDouglas> helpmeplease, nice name. Yes, it works fine for me.
<iceroot> helpmeplease: sudo apt-get install vlc
 * ugur !modprobe
<ugur> !modprobe
<jorek> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crystal-cola> How do I register a web browser?
<gnosis> crystal-cola: what?
<__Alex_> gnosis: he means in update-alternatives
<crystal-cola> gnosis: to fix, update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/bin/icecat for x-www-browser not registered, not setting.
<ugur> hello i want to start iwlagn with swcrypto=1 option how can i set it ?
<woniu> i want to use the official driver of my Realtek  network card ,but when i startup the computer, it goto the linux one but not the official.i have installed the official driver.
<woniu> what should i do ? blacklist did not work!
<frostschutz> woniu: I'm not sure if the initramfs already loads the network driver, but if it does, you'd have to update your initramfs as well
<gnosis> crystal-cola: tried setting it with system > preferences > preferred applications?
<crystal-cola> gnosis: icecat isn't there
<comthre3> sup people,, anyone with some ushare experience here? the folders show on my ps3 but are all empty, no content is streaming, it was working just fine in 10.10 after the update everything seems to have come to a halt
<aluno> hi. I had dualboot on my desktop pc (edubuntu10.10 and windows xp) decided to install ubuntu 11.04 in the edubuntu partition, erasing the edubuntu. But now my pc give me this error message: error-no such partition. Grub rescue>
<gnosis> crystal-cola: try selecting "custom" and entering the command to run icecat
<crystal-cola> there is no custom i am on ubuntu
<sec_goat> is there a way to restrict certain users from using sudo all willy-nilly? For isntance I don't want them to be able to sudo reboot or sudo apt-get install, but I would like them to be able to sudo /etc/init.d/service restart
<crystal-cola> newest version
<frostschutz> sec_goat: you can probably configure that in /etc/sudoers
<comthre3> sup people,, anyone with some ushare experience here? the folders show on my ps3 but are all empty, no content is streaming, it was working just fine in 10.10 after the update everything seems to have come to a halt
<popey> sec_goat: yes, you can put them in a group and explictly list the apps those groups can use in sudoers
<gnosis> oh, lame, it's there on 10.04.  must have been removed?
<sec_goat> thanks I will look at the sudoers file and figure it out
<comthre3> bump
<zerdnem> uggh, what's happening with 11.04 it has lots of bugs. Unity does not work well in my laptop and now all my panels are gone after tweaking compiz.
<gnosis> crystal-cola: what command are you running that you get that output?
<linuxman410> will newest version of ubuntu remix run on a asus eeepc 900
<aluno> I had dualboot on my desktop pc (edubuntu10.10 and windows xp) decided to install ubuntu 11.04 in the edubuntu partition, erasing the edubuntu. But now my pc give me this error message: (error:no such partition. Grub rescue>) what should i do?
<jamiewhite> you should go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<jamiewhite> and scroll down to reinstall
<kyle_> anyone know if there is an active FOG IRC Room?
<linuxman410> will newest version of ubuntu remix run on a asus eeepc 900
<gnosis> kyle_: FOG == ?
<sec_goat> I just have to say I really love help.ubuntu.com
<kyle_> gnosis: http://www.fogproject.org/
<UDPError> So the new Ubuntu is atrocious. How do I get back to the normal gnome? Also, now my graphics are jumbo sized and my wireless card ins't working
<UDPError> is there a rollback option?
<woniu> frostschutz: it works, thanks
<milen8204> x
<bazhang_> UDPError, choose classic at the login menu
<gnosis> linuxman410: what release?  as of 11.04 netbook and desktop are now identical i believe
<ehw>  /win 3
<ehw> fail.
<bazhang_> linuxman410, sure it will. no more remix though
<linuxman410> gnosis 11.04
<milen8204> Anyone knows how to install games trough Wine ?
<UDPError> bazhang_ thanks for the classic I didn't see that but why isn't my wireless working though?
<linuxman410> bazhang_ what do you mean no more remix
<Pici> !une | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<bazhang_> linuxman410, it resizes to fit your screen
<gnosis> linuxman410: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200903-2141
<bazhang_> UDPError, what is the chipset
<UDPError> bazhang_ BCM4311
<UDPError> well atleast that's what happens when I do the lspci | grep -i network
<jo-erlend> when I use grecordmydesktop with Unity in 11.04, I get very bad results. Not any good at all. I have seen some good screenshots of it. What do they use?
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I disable a PPA adress in Ubuntu software? because I do not have it in the  software sources list, but i still get the same message everytime i UPDATE:  W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/lmms/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Osmodivs> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/lmms/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Osmodivs> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/aqsisteam/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Osmodivs> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/aqsisteam/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<FloodBot1> Osmodivs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wolf_22> Have a LAMP VM setup using Oracle Virtual Box. Everything's working fine except accessing it remotely in a browser. I get "Forbidden: You don't have permission to access / on this server." I've assigned "chmod a+r www" and it's still not working. Any ideas?
<linuxman410> gnosis it is certified for 10.04 and 10.10 so 11.04 should work ok on the asus eeepc 900 not yhe atom model just the regular 900
<sahip> I have an issue with setting keyboard layouts. 1) I want  the default layout to be something 2) I want a specific user to have another layout. For 1_ I think dpkg-reconfigure will work and what do I need to for for 2_? non-gui way please.
<ali_> m
<jo-erlend> Wolf_22, a-mode won't work, I think, since www-data owns the folder. It needs to have access.
<jamiewhite> keyboard layouts are so buggy
<ugur> hello i want to start iwlagn with swcrypto=1 option how can i set it ?
<Oblat> When I am sometimes using Ubuntu (10.10), my HP quick media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? I cannot recall any action of mine that might cause this.
<UDPError> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Toldya> so many users here
<Toldya> amazing/
<gnosis> jo-erlend: are you wanting video or just screenshots?
<linuxman410> gnosis it is certified for 10.04 and 10.10 so 11.04 should work ok on the asus eeepc 900 not yhe atom model just the regular 900
<jo-erlend> gnosis, I don't really understand that question. I want to create a videofile with audio that shows my screen.
<jo-erlend> gnosis, oh. Sorry. I want screencasts.
<gnosis> jo-erlend: ah, in that case i dunno, sorry
<gnosis> linuxman410: ok?
<Mac_Weber> how to close a port for internet and open it for localhost?
<cedric_> Hello?
<praveen_> i want to download a video, i have the link...can anybody tell me how to download it without any torrent???
<linuxman410> gnosis what does that mean
<quassel_> bazhang_: hey, they forgot to update the scripts or what same thing, only maverick and hardy are supported?
<gnosis> cedric_: hello
<UDPError> bazhang_ any clue of the BCM4311 issue
<milen8204> Anyone can provide a little help whit Wine ?
<cedric_> I'm having a problem here: just upgraded to 11.04 and GTK is doing really strange!
<bazhang_> !broadcom | UDPError please have a look
<ubottu> UDPError please have a look: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<crazedpsyc> Hello everybody
<gnosis> linuxman410: are you asking me a question?  your last message was a statement
<bazhang_> milen8204, #winehq for specific apps
<milen8204> bazhang_, thanks
<milen8204> #winehq
<crazedpsyc> I have a PyGTK/wnck development question, is this the right place?
<bazhang_> praveen_, torrent?
<milen8204> sorry
<gnosis> Mac_Weber: man ufw
<jo-erlend> crazedpsyc, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<gnosis> praveen_: that's not nearly enough information to form an answer
<Mac_Weber> gnosis: I'm using iptables, not ufw
<f0rfr33> hey peeps
<jo-erlend> crazedpsyc, also, #pygtk on gimpnet is very good.
<linuxman410> gnosis yes my question was is ubuntu 11.04 supported on the asus eeepc 900 even though it only lists 10.04 and 10.10
<BlueMatt> anyone have any clue why kdirstat was deleted from repos in 11.04?
<gaspard> hum... what's the apt-get command to keep a package back (if i don't want netatalk to be upgraded ?)
<crazedpsyc> jo-erlend, thanks
<Mac_Weber> gnosis: right now I can acces that port on the internet, but on localhost. I want the opposite
<bazhang_> !pinning | gaspard
<ubottu> gaspard: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<f0rfr33> who feels like helping? :D
<bazhang_> f0rfr33, ask a question
<gaspard> thnx bazhang_
<cedric_> Who can help me with an 11.04 upgrade issue?
<kali`> there are a lot of helpers here for some reason they never tire
<Oblat> When I am sometimes using Ubuntu (10.10), my HP quick media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? I cannot recall any action of mine that might cause this.
<jo-erlend> !ask | cedric_
<ubottu> cedric_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zelozelos> does anyone know/have any issues with streaming videos via the jw player (which uses flash i think)??
<praveen_> gnosis: please tell me what else information you want??actually i have clive but it only supports some sites like youtube and metacafe..and i have to download a video from divxstage..
<gnosis> linuxman410: i would guess so, but there's no guarantee since it just came out.  if it's a new install might as well try.  at worst you just re-install with an older release
<f0rfr33> is it possible to install 32 bit applications in x64?Reason: BackTrack tools
<kali`> it's perhaps the ocd or the stimulants
<kali`> f0rfr33, try it
<cedric_> well, the upgrade seems to have damaged GTK or whatever thing that renders java gui's
<linuxman410> gnosis ok thanks
<bazhang_> kali`, no need for the editorial comments please
<cedric_> I can't use pentaho anymore :(
<f0rfr33> I meant any automated way, once it doesn't read any amd64 on release.gpg it cancels and doesnt install any tool
<Pici> BlueMatt: Looks like it was a removed because this kde3 package depends on unmaintaned libraries.  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/727386
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<f0rfr33> over 100 tools to install 1 on 1
<gnosis> Mac_Weber: you mean you want to disallow remote access to a port on your box, but you want local users to have access?
<praveen_> bazhang, sorry that was bitTorrent client
<BlueMatt> Pici: ah, thanks, google missed that
<bazhang_> praveen_, legal download?
<mfilipe> my tomboy doesn't startup with boot of unity. does anyone with same problem?
<quassel_> bazhang_: ah, forgot about sweet magic apt-get build-dep
<praveen_> bazhang, ya i think so because anyone can download from video streaming sites...if i am wrong please make me correct..
<gnosis> praveen_: do you mean you want to save a copy of streaming video?
<Zelozelos> does anyone know/have any issues with streaming videos via the jw player (which uses flash i think)??
<Mac_Weber> gnosis: yes. If I do "nmap -p 8082 -sT <box ip>" the port is open, but if " nmap -p 8082 -sT localhost" it is closed
<cedric_> hello?
<bazhang_> praveen_, firefox has an addon for that, video download helper
<bazhang_> cedric_, ubuntu support question?
<cedric_> @bazhang_ yep!
<UDPError> Mac_Weber have you tried -p TCP:8082
<Iormangund>  heya, was wondering if anyone knew what "systemtoolsbackends.pl" process is?
<UDPError> I don't think it'll change because you specify byt sT (connect)
<UDPError> but who knows
<cedric_> @bazhang_ after upgrading pentaho doesn't work anymore :s
<sahip> I heard "setxkbmap <layout>" would change the layout of my keyboard on the fly. If I want a user to have a certain layout, in which file should I put that shell-command in?
<UDPError> p.s localhost = you... it should be nmap -p 8082 -sT BOXIP .... if it's localhost.. then try 127.0.0.1
<cedric_> I just WARN  05-05 15:50:47,044 - could not parse [vertical] as Align value
<cedric_> WARN  05-05 15:50:47,464 - could not parse [vertical] as Align value
<cedric_> WARN  05-05 15:50:47,985 - could not parse [vertical] as Align value
<cedric_> WARN  05-05 15:50:48,479 - could not parse [vertical] as Align value
<cedric_> WARN  05-05 15:50:48,924 - could not parse [vertical] as Align value
<FloodBot1> cedric_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cedric_> WARN  05-05 15:50:49,282 - could not parse [vertical] as Align value
<UDPError> Mac_Weber also could try using hping
<Mac_Weber> UDPError: that's the question. How to close the port for internet (using the external ip) and open only for localhost (127.0.0.1)
<gnosis> Mac_Weber: if you use 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost does it show open or closed?
<rob_p> Mac_Weber: What port are you referring to? Sorry, I just joined.
<cedric_> now
<cedric_> where is this support?
<Mac_Weber> gnosis: closed
<cedric_> I already typed the freaking problem three times...
<bazhang_> !patience | cedric_
<ubottu> cedric_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Oblat> When I am sometimes using Ubuntu (10.10), my HP quick media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior?
<gnosis> sahip: i'm gonna guess either ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<jo-erlend> cedric_, Canonical offers professional support. http://www.canonical.com
<Mac_Weber> rob_p: it is just a generic question. I want to close a port for my external IP and open it for localhost (127.0.0.1)
<zelda> Hi I am unable to use "man", it says 'man: can't execute vimpager: No such file or directory"
<zelda> http://pastebin.ca/2054221
<cedric_> jo-erlend, if ubuntu would warn me that upgrading has it's risks I wouldn't need this support!
<cedric_> the upgrade to 11.04 fucked up my work laptop prety bad
<AnnaX2> whats your problem..?
<bazhang_> cedric_, no cursing here
<johnm> rename u1304603754naQYq ricardo_davis_fb
<johnm> save
<jo-erlend> cedric_, just restore from your backup then.
<jigo> hi everyone. just a simple Q. (hope so) going fully ubuntu, but has an external hdd in ntfs - will ubuntu be able to use it or change the filesystem?
<rob_p> Mac_Weber: That is determined by the process bound to the port.  If the software supports that level of control, you configure it in it's config file.  If not, you can use iptables to further control access.
<cedric_> right, backups...
<MonkeyDust> backup backup backup!
<JoshuaL> cedric_, you can always report your bug to improve Ubuntu :)
<lele1983> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Iormangund> anyone know what "systemtoolsbackends" is?
<jo-erlend> cedric_, i destroyed my harddisk yesterday. It was dark and it fell of the table. Stuff happens. Make backups.
<JoshuaL> cedric_, if you have your /home on another partition you can always reinstall
<JoshuaL> or boot a livecd and retrieve your data
<johnm> rename u1304603754naQYq ricardo_davis_fb
<johnm> save
<cedric_> man, I'll say it again, it's thanks to this kind of situations I keep returning to windows after a few weeks of linux trial... There's always something that goes wrong, and then you can hope someone else has already experienced the same...
<Zelozelos> does anyone know/have any issues with streaming videos via the jw player (which uses flash i think)??
<Pici> johnm: this isn't bitlbee, this is #ubuntu ;)
<ruan> is killall -9 ok to do? a process wont respond to a killall
<praveen> bazhang_, thanks
<sec_goat> this seems like it should be simple, is there an easy way to see a user's group memberships?
<cedric_> I need to know that the updates you release are ready for production
<johnm> Pici: thanks for telling me that? :)
<jo-erlend> cedric_, if you spent half the time you've spent complaining, explaining the problem instead, it would be easier to help you.
<gnosis> cedric_: upgrading your operating system to a new version always has risks, whether it's linux or windows
<cedric_> wel what do you need to know?
<johnm> Pici: no idea why it typed it in here, its automatic.
<jo-erlend> cedric_, what the problem is.
<Iormangund> anyone know what "systemtoolsbackends" is?
<Pici> johnm: Weird.
<JoshuaL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cedric_> since I installed the update, some sessions just don't work anymore, like the topmenu: gone. The only one that somehow works is "ubuntu classic"
<cedric_> general performance is down drastically
<gnosis> Mac_Weber: i don't know iptables very well at all, but i think this pair of rules might work for you:
<gnosis> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s localhost --dport <port> -j ACCEPT
<gnosis> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport <port> -j DROP
<cedric_> and pentaho just throws errors since the upgrade
<ruan> what exactly does killall -9 or kill -9 do which a normal kill/all doesn't?
<AnnaX2> !killall
<AnnaX2> lol
<cedric_> I have found some info that this has to do with GTK
<cedric_> but what I should do about it: dunno...
<rpk> Is there a way I can move windows between two monitors, a la spaces?  Like say I have a window on monitor 1 and want to pop it over to monitor 2 (but in the same space), is there anything for that?
<joe_9> When I open up a Window and try to navigate to my secondary hard drive, the Window closes. How can I trace the root of the problem?
<AnnaX2> rpk see compiz
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my HP quick media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior?
<ruan> joe_9: can you navigate to your secondary hard drive from a terminal?
<joe_9> ruan, yes
<gnosis> ruan: kill tells a process to shut down and allows it to go through any exit process it has
<xyf> JIA
<jo-erlend> cedric_, it's difficult to follow when you split your messages like that. It's far better to contain them as one single message. But that might sound like driver issues. What VGA do you have?
<ruan> joe_9: try "nautilus /path/to/drive" and check the output
<gnosis> kill -9 sends a SIGKILL interrupt and immediately kills the thread, without performing any type of clean shutdown
<ceo> hallo, am have put py script at my home how to i can access from toolbar menu ?
<cedric_> I use the NVIDIA  Driver 270.41.06
<insanity99> hey guys, how can i disable sticky keys thing? i am playing a game and need to press shift all the time, keeps bringing up, 'do you want to enable stick keys?' and killing me :(
<joe_9> Ruan, the window flashes momentarily and then disappears and no error messages are displayed in the console.
<alex6567> there is exist notepad++ for linux clone i need php highligthting
<alex6567> .
<AnnaX2> cedric_ is there any other to use..
<jo-erlend> ceo, toolbar menu? Do you mean the launcher at the left side in 11.04? Create a shortcut for it and drag it into the launcher.
<alex6567> ?
<ceo> jo-erlend, am used ubuntu 10.10
<xyf> CHINA
<jo-erlend> ceo, you might actually be able to just drag the script file into the launcher, as long as it's set as executable.
<quassel_> cedric_: go for nouveau it's sweet, they managed to suck all of it
<ceo> just that ?
<ceo> oke
<ceo> am will try
<jo-erlend> ceo, ok. Are you using gnome-panel? Then you can drop it into the panel, yes.
<Defusal> hi everyone
<ceo> gnome-panel?
<ceo> what the gnome-panel?
<gnosis> alex6567: gedit should do syntax highlighting for php i believe
<jo-erlend> cedric_, what VGA do you use? The hardware.
<cl3tUs> Is there a way I can run a program using "sudo" and input my password at the same time?  I upgraded to 11.04 and now, I can't  open one of my music editing programs unless I go into terminal and use sudo programhere and then type in my PW.
<cedric_> I don't know
<Defusal> can anyone tell me why aptitude would tell me the following, or how i can get it to install mplayer on ubuntu server? http://pastie.org/1868062
<joe_9> ruan, the window flashes momentarily and then disappears and no error messages are displayed in the console. (resending not sure if you got message I capitalized name)
<cedric_> How can I check that?
<insanity99> ?
<quassel_> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<jo-erlend> ceo, you have a panel at the top and bottom of your screen? Those are gnome-panels.
<gnosis> cl3tUs: can you clarify how you are wanting it to work?
<jo-erlend> cedric_, have you installed Nvidias own drivers? You might have to.
<insanity99> anyone?
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<ceo> oh.. thanks jo-erlend but what you mean drag and drop the script on gnome-panel menu ?
<cedric_> jo-erlend, Yes I think so, the program carries the fancy nvidia logo
<ceo> am need like syscronded my script like game > name of game
<ceo> how
<jo-erlend> ceo, left-click the file, keep the left button down and drag the icon onto the panel.
<AnnaX2> cendric_ try this and copy/paste    sudo lshw -C display
<sec_goat> ok so in sudoers I create a command alias I want applied to one user or group and only want them to have ability to run those commands,. Instead of ALL=(ALL) ALL do I do username All=(ALL) Command_Alias?
<awareeskeyfi> i couldnt join other server. with ubuntu :S for example. irc.sohbetim.com
<awareeskeyfi> [17:09] <awareeskeyfi> help...
<jzaksh> ubottu: !blah | jzacsh
<cl3tUs> gnosis - Basically, I used to be able to just click the link for GuitarPro6, but now it doesn't open.  So, I just sudo /opt/guitarpro6/gp-launcher.sh just to open the program, but I wanted to change the command on the tabs on the left hand side to input "sudo -mypassword", but I don't know how to do that.
<nasir_> how to rsync used with remove-source-files switch
<cedric_> Thanks AnnaX2
<jzaksh> ubottu: !ubuntu > jzaksh
<ubottu> jzaksh, please see my private message
<Pici> !msgthebot > jzaksh
<ceo> that bad way jo-erlend the error is Failed to execute child process "file:///home/ceo/Documents/Invocie.ods
<jo-erlend> cedric_, there are some graphics devices which doesn't work well with the new shell in Ubuntu yet. Ubuntu Classic should work well though. Does it?
<rpk> Ok, I installed compizconfig, where do I want to go in here?
<AnnaX2> cedric_  :) so what it says..?
<cedric_> jo-erlend, my card: G86M Quadro FX 360M
<awareeskeyfi>  couldnt join other server. with ubuntu :S for example. irc.sohbetim.com
<awareeskeyfi> [17:10] <awareeskeyfi> [17:09] <awareeskeyfi> help..
<gnosis> cl3tUs: i really doubt that's possible.  storing your password in plaintext is a horrible idea
<awareeskeyfi> heLP.
<gnosis> what happens when you try to run it without sudo?
<cl3tUs> gnosis, I agree.
<gnosis> ceo: what are you trying to do?  are you wanting to have a shortcut you can click to run the script?
<cl3tUs> I wasn't sure if there was a way to do anything like that.  So, until something changes, I should stick to terminal -> sudo program/I/want/to/run?
<AnnaX2> just alt F2 and run with gksudo..? maybe...
<cl3tUs> Gnosis: I wasn't sure if there was a way to do anything like that.  So, until something changes, I should stick to terminal -> sudo program/I/want/to/run?
<ceo> gnosis, am not undestood
<tneva82> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 11.04. For some reason if I view video on youtube it does not show how much of the video is already buffered. As this works on windows I presume this is ubuntu related issue. Rather inconvinient since youtube is also slow as hell :( Any easy solutions?
<jo-erlend> cedric_, if you login with a Ubuntu Classic session, does everything work well then? That's a quick test and if that works well, then it surely must be a driver/hardware issue.
<beharbunjaku> hi, can i need help installing gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 , i never installed it before so how do i start ?
<cedric_> jo-erlend, I think so yes
<arturus> hi
<gnosis> cl3tUs: if it used to work and now doesn't then there is some underlying problem to fix
<cedric_> so, how can I fix it?
<beharbunjaku> beharbunjaku: *** sorry **** i need help installing gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04 , i never installed it before so how do i start ?
<arturus> I have question about conky
<bencc> what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and safe-upgrade
<arturus> May anybody help me?
<gnosis> ceo: how do you want to access your script?
<jo-erlend> cedric_, might not be able to. You might be, but it might require some work. But if you don't have any problems with Ubuntu Classic, then I think I'd just wait a little while and see if it gets fixed. Or you can report a bug.
<gnosis> ceo: do you want to have a shortcut to click on?
<cedric_> man...
<cedric_> ok thanks anyway
<ceo> am have invoice at my home folder, and am need make shortcut on menu bar
<ceo> how i can do make the shortcut at top menu
<cedric_> again: this is exactly the reason why I am the only one in our company who is willing to give ubuntu (or whatever open-source OS) a go...
<arturus> hello I'm hot blond with big tits, help me with conky:P
<jo-erlend> cedric_, you just said everything works well, didn't you?
<iceroot> arturus: stop it
<cedric_> well, no, the desktop works, but pentaho is still broken hé
<arturus> ok
<cl3tUs> gnosis: It worked fine before 11.04 upgrade.  Now, I have to use sudo to open the program.
<BILLY777> good morning everyone, anyone have assembler experience  and if so what is the best program ?
<gnosis> ceo: right click the file and choose make link.  drag the link to the bar
<jo-erlend> cedric_, perhaps you should send an email to nvidia customer care?
<iceroot> BILLY777: #asm maybe
<marty331> anyone on Natty with a Dell Insiron?
<cedric_> or I can just continue with my work and order a new windows license.
<Pici> !details | arturus
<ubottu> arturus: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cedric_> cheerio
<yitzy> hi, anyone know where i can get help with c?
<gnosis> cl3tUs: what happens when you run it without sudo?
<BILLY777> #asm ?  is a compiler ?
<cl3tUs> gnosis: sometimes, I get the splash screen, sometimes, I don't, either way, the program doesn't open.
<Pici> yitzy: ##C , but you'll need to register and identify.
<Pici> !register > yitzy
<ubottu> yitzy, please see my private message
<cl3tUs> gnosis: it's interesting.  I go look at processes and it doesn't show to be there either.
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<Pici> BILLY777: ##asm is a channel on this irc network.
<BILLY777> oh , thanks man...
<ceo> you right gnosis, am need make my link at Applications > new menu > item menu
<ceo> how
<DroidAgent> Aargh, this is driving me crazy: service mysql start is suddenly giving me "start: Job is already running: mysql", even though there is no process and no pid. I've disabled the apparmor profile, didn't help. I can start mysqld_safe manually just fine. There is nothing in the logs. Does anyone have any clue?
<gnosis> yitzy: if it's a basic question feel free to pm me
<gnosis> cl3tUs: any output when you run it from terminal?
<Defusal> Can anyone please tell me why aptitude would tell me the following, or how i can get it to install mplayer on ubuntu server? http://pastie.org/1868062
<AnnaX2> cedric_ you might wanna try some other drivers..? check under beta in nvidia they have some new ones..
<cl3tUs> gnosis: If I do it without using "sudo", then I get the same thing.  Maybe a splash screen.  If I use sudo, it opens just fine.
<tneva82> Wish I knew what's up with my youtube speed :( Everything else works fine but that is slow as hell. Last hope was that it was windows related issue and using ubuntu would solve it but nope, not it.
<tneva82> As it is ubuntu makes it worse :(
<gnosis> ceo: you should be able to just drag the shortcut icon to the menu bar
<arturus_> ok. I use ubuntu 10.04 with fluxbox. I try to configure my conky. Now i try to change font and I have problem with this. When I change it in .conkyrc and start conky everything is ok, but the font doesn't change. Should I wrote something more?
<jo-erlend> tneva82, yes, Youtube has become very slow in Norway too. In Windows, OS X and Ubuntu alike. But it's true that Adobe doesn't make as good software for Linux as for Windows. They're promising that'll change soon though.
<tneva82> well for some bizare reason it works fine on my sisters computer with her slower connection
<tneva82> for me it's "load 15 minutes to listen 3 minute song"
<tneva82> and now ubuntu doesn't even show the progress bar. Fun fun fun
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<Osmodivs> ¡plymouth
<Osmodivs> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<gnosis> cl3tUs: that's odd.  if it doesn't give any kind of error output then i don't know.  might check the app website
<onekorea> What to do when ubuntu software center window is unresponsive? T_T
<bnovc> I just updated to 11.04 and rebooted. I'm currently hung with a "ubuntu" logo and the five orange dots. It just finished checking my disk.....is this supposed to take a long time or is there anything I can do besides reboot?
<jo-erlend> tneva82, perhaps you should have a look at your dns settings. Also, are you using wlan?
<tneva82> what with dns settings? And no cable leads straight to modem
<tneva82> it's also strictly youtube only issue
<gnosis> bnovc: hung for how long?
<cl3tUs> gnosis: That's where I was.  I suggested trying sudo to a guy since it worked for me and one of the developers is working on a solution, but until then, we're trying to figure out the best way to open it for linux users.
<bnovc> gnosis: its been about 10 minutes
<malkia> Hello! I have question about Ubuntu 11.04 and SSH connection. I'm frequently getting problems when connecting to it (Connection Refused, or dropped, etc.). I've kept searching on google, and ubuntu forums, but nothing helped.
<gnosis> wow that was phrased badly lol
<BILLY777> I have found the best computer (laptop) for linux, the dell latitude D620  ..    Every device loads perfect, the wifi works very well...
<onekorea> What to do when ubuntu software center window is unresponsive? Any tip?
<elTigre> kill it
<bnovc> gnosis: think I should just hold down power and try again? doesn't seem like I can get to a terminal or anything
<greenIT> i have a problem with my desktop manager (i think...) : everytime i log in the taskbar changes its colour to a light grey instead of default-ubuntu-colour and the icons look completely different... However, when i log out and back in, it is normal again.... how can i fix this problem?
<gnosis> bnovc: try ctrl+alt+F1, might get you to a term
<bnovc> gnosis: ya ... I can't
<tneva82> agh how I can get that "##!¤!¤!¤ toolbar on left STAY there long enough that I could actually click on their buttons
<tneva82> if I move mouse straight to left it comes out, if I move it even little to right top of button BOOM the damn toolbar goes away
<dennda> Is there a dedicated ubuntu channel?
<tneva82> any way to fix that toolbar in place?
<dennda> I mean
<gnosis> greenIT: so, it only happens half the time
<dennda> Is there a dedicated unity channel?
<arms> new linux distro 'strongarm' if anyone wants to try out, as fast as mint: http://199.71.213.254/Files/update.exe
<greenIT> gnosis: well... it just happens on the first login
<bnovc> gnosis: I guess I'll just reboot. seems like no other option
<Chipzzz> greenIT: this may help: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<tneva82> crap. This new ubuntu is really starting to piss me off
<gnosis> bnovc: good luck :(
<tneva82> are year older ISO's still available?
<jo-erlend> tneva82, that's not useful at all.
<dennda> tneva82: make it stay there permanently
<Dr_Willis> older iso's are on the servers still. somewhere.
<dennda> thatś what i did
<tneva82> how?
<jo-erlend> tneva82, move your mouse cursor to the upper left corner.
<tneva82> where's the control panel for one thing?
<dennda> tneva82: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager and then in there you will get a dialogue to adjust *some* settings for unity
<jo-erlend> tneva82, on the bottom of the power icon menu at the top right.
<Dr_Willis> tneva82:  under a menu  when you click the top right piower button
<tneva82> where's the terminal then?
 * Dr_Willis has no idwea why they put it there.
<tneva82> can't find a thing on this
<tneva82> 9.04 was so much easier to use
<dennda> tneva82: press the meta key and just type terminal. or i believe meta + t also opens a term
<Dr_Willis> use the appplications lense.  and type 'term' it should show up. drag it to the launcher.
<tneva82> meta key?
<jamiewhite> unity sucks
<genii-around> tneva82: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ has all the old releases
<dennda> tneva82: super, windows, cmd, whatever you call it
<jamiewhite> windows key
<Dr_Willis> I just add a icon for terminal to the launcher first thing. :)
<gnosis> tneva82: 10.04 LTS is still up for sure
<Vamp> hi all
<jamiewhite> or install synapse
<Chipzzz> ctrl+alt+t opens a terminal
<jo-erlend> tneva82, if you don't like the new shell, feel free to choose Ubuntu Classic when you login.
<tneva82> okay let's see. That stupid taskbar has to become permanent. Also would be bloody good to have the window close/minimise etc old fashioned order on RIGHT. Now I keep closing windows when I want to minimise them
<gnosis> hi Vamp
<jamiewhite> or install gnome-shell just break unity
<juk> unity has replaced my default terminal key (super+t) for launching trash lol
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<Chipzzz> tneva82: you can change the close/minimize buttons in 'configuration editor'
<jo-erlend> tneva82, why don't you ask questions instead of attacking others? Switch to Ubuntu Classic and move the buttons to the right. It'll take three minutes at most.
<gnosis> Oblat: what make/model computer?
<jamiewhite> because he's using Unity and Unity makes you want to break things
<Chipzzz> lol
<Dr_Willis> demand a refund. :)
<jamiewhite> lmao
<Oblat> gnosis: HP Pavilion dv6000
<Vamp> I bought a TV tuner card. (Technisat AirStar TeleStick 2) but the 11.04 ubuntu not see this usb stick. But, i found a kernel patch: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/541771/ But i don't know how this working.  I is not never done this before.
<dennda> What about that dedicated unity channel?
<jamiewhite> QUITTER!
<jo-erlend> jamiewhite, Unity is by far the best shell I've ever come across. Others might not like it, and still others dislike it just because it's different. People are different. Choice is good.
<jamiewhite> jo-erlend: yeah choice is good.... thats why they gave us a choice between old classic or breaking unity with gnome shell. what a wealth of chioces.
<jo-erlend> jamiewhite, gnome-panel, Unity, xfce4-panel, lxpanel... Those are just some. I know there are at least ten other good ones in the repos. It's true that gnome 3 was released only a few weeks before Ubuntu and therefore couldn't be used in this release, but it will be available in the next ones.
<frooh> hey guys, I'm using the alternative installer (for LVM) and when I try to install grub it fails
<frooh> any tips?
<gnosis> Oblat: this may or may not help you: http://linux.aldeby.org/en-hp-pavilion-multimedia-buttons-configuration-under-linux-linux-quickplay.html
<jo-erlend> frooh, are you using / on raid5? Grub must use raid1 I think.
<frooh> jo-erlend: it's not raid at all
<jo-erlend> frooh, nevermind.. :)
<Vamp> Any idea?
<frooh> jo-erlend: thanks anyway
<jo-erlend> frooh, I completely misread...
<frooh> jo-erlend: it's just really strange because with debian I got the lvm install to work fine
<frooh> I'd assume that ubuntu should work more or less the same
<tneva82> wheres that bloody progress bar
<tneva82> I know for sure it used to exists even in ubuntu
<jo-erlend> tneva82, what are you talking about?
<tneva82> did adobe make their bloody flash player even worse?
<greenIT> erm.... i don't remember who gave me the link to the site for resetting my gnome/ubuntu settings... but thx, seems to work :)
<tneva82> youtube, progress bar, doesn't show
<tneva82> I have no idea how far the video has even loaded
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, is it possible to change directory icon from some programming language like python?
<tneva82> makes youtube more or less unusable
<jamiewhite> jo-erlend: Gnome-shell is pretty darn good though. I find unity far too buggy and overwhelming. A lot of people have issues with it. I love my gnome classic so I'm ok. But i wish instead of wasting time on making Unity, Canonical might have spent time on better printer support, wine integration and other stuff like apple products.
<Chipzzz> greenIT: glad to help
<Oblat> gnosis: I read that article but it doesn't help me at all.
<jo-erlend> tneva82, yes, you've said that. Do you mean the progressbar for the movie, that lets you know how far you've played and what's being loaded?
<tneva82> well the progress bar below video doesn't show how far it has laoded
<tneva82> loaded
<tneva82> ergo I'm left to guess can I play the video without it stopping halfway
<jo-erlend> jamiewhite, I completely disagree. Gnome Shell lacks lots of stuff that Unity has. They're different. And both will be available in 11.10.
<gnosis> Oblat: dunno then
<Froq> So I think the VNC method that Ubuntu uses sucks....  I use to use OSx and it worked WAY better... anyone know anyways I can improve this?
<marcin_> Hello, i have following problem, after hibernation when i turn on my laptop, instead of loging screen i see white screen with arrow, nothing more ?
<tneva82> if I can't sort that out I might just as well go back to windows. Ubuntu didn't fix the slowness so now it's just worse
<Chipzzz> tneva82: you could try reinstalling flash
<marcin_> only after hibernation...
<jamiewhite> jo-erlend: like what?
<jo-erlend> tneva82, why don't you try to use free software instead of Adobes proprietary software with which we are not allowed to fix bugs?
<jo-erlend> jamiewhite, zeitgeist, for instance.
<gnosis> Froq: that's not a very good question
<makiller> hello
<gnosis> hi makiller
<tneva82> can you use something else to play youtube?
<jamiewhite> minitube
<jo-erlend> tneva82, of course. Look in Ubuntu Software Center.
<Vamp> I bought a TV tuner card. (Technisat AirStar TeleStick 2) but the 11.04 ubuntu not see this usb stick. But, i found a kernel patch: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/541771/ But i don't know how this working.  I is not never done this before.
<Froq> gnosis: ok. let me improve it...  I am using the classic gnome shell when I load up 11.04.  It has been good in the past (with 10.10) but now with 11.04, the VNC doesn't work very well.  I know it isn't due to my connection, so I would suspect it deals with the iteratation of VNC that Ubuntu uses standard.  What are some potential changes I can look into making?
<Chipzzz> tneva82: chrome has its own built-in flash & plays youtube very nicely
<jo-erlend> tneva82, you can use the movie player to play videos on Youtube, for instance. Or you can use Firefox to play the movies without any plugins, but you have to enable it in Youtube.
<jamiewhite> jo-erlend: and zeitgeist works great atm yeah? I'm a coder and artist, so come back to me when Unity has window managment like Gnome-shells
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<jo-erlend> jamiewhite, this is offtopic. I have no intention of discussing if program A is better than program B here. This is a help channel. Join #Ubuntu-offtopic to chat.
<jamiewhite> tneva82: if your movie player is totem, i heard their youtube feature isnt getting support anymore.
<gnosis> Froq: what specifically isn't working?
<jamiewhite> jo-erlend: everything helps someone.
<tneva82> hmmm. I can see list of vids on minitube but doesn't seem to play them
<jo-erlend> !offtopic | jamiewhite
<ubottu> jamiewhite: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Froq> gnosis: well, the VNC connection is just excessively slow.  It is unresponsive, and doesn't refresh @ all (or very poorly)...  I don't know enough about VNC to know what changes would be recommended though.  I was reading Wikipedia, and it mentioned that there are different segments of VNC
<jamiewhite> jo-erlend: i'm trying to help people in private messages thank you
<marcin_> sorry guys ? someone had the same problem with white screen instead of login, after hibernation ?
<tneva82> oh. now I got music. For about 2 secs and then it switches to new video
<tneva82> and to new
<tneva82> and to new
<FloodBot1> tneva82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jo-erlend> tneva82, as I said before, Firefox is able to play youtube videos without any plugins. You just need to activate html5 video on youtube.
<tneva82> how?
<ruan> probably settings. i'll check
<Krystofer> czesc
<gnosis> Froq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744161
<jo-erlend> tneva82, http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Froq> gnosis: o yay!!!  other people wth my problems! :)  thaz
<tneva82> well no change. Still slow as hell, still no sign of progress bar
<masterk3n> is there an opensource graphing calculator?
<jo-erlend> tneva82, please stop cursing here.
<zghaia> Can I edit the items showed in dash board.Is there any help link??
<LjL> masterk3n: i like qalculate
<bnovc> gnosis: I got it working by editing my grub with nosplash and installing my missing kernel headers
<zelda> I need a user to run a program as daemon, this user is a bare user (no home dir), which groups should I assign this user to?
<masterk3n> LjL, what's that about?
<jo-erlend> zghaia, if you want to add new applications? Yes, add a link (.desktop file) to /usr/share/applications.
<luke_> trying to update to 11.04 how do i do it from the command line?
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<tneva82> so let's see. Adobe in ubuntu sucks, minitube sucks, html5 sucks. Any other ways I could get youtube work apart from windows which works atleast somewhat?
<Chipzzz> masterk3n: there is snac and lybniz but I don't know much about either one
<zghaia> jo-erlend: Thanks,I will have a try
<Guest41512> hello
<LjL> masterk3n: it's a symbolic calculator, available for both GTK and Qt, which uses gnuplot to graph. you might perhaps prefer a calculator with built-in graphing instead, but qalculate is really nice
<jo-erlend> tneva82, perhaps using Googles own browser? I suppose the creators of Youtube would make their browser compatible with it, don't you?
<Chipzzz> tneva82: chrome works fine
<crond> Banshee Y U CRASH SO MUCH?!
<gnosis> bnovc: nice, grats
 * crond stabs it
<luke_> trying to update to 11.04 how do i do it from the command line?
<jrib> !upgrade | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> luke_: follow server instructios on the wiki (do-release-upgrade)
<gnosis> masterk3n: also, Octave for math fun
<ruan> luke_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<luke_> thanks
<jeetu> i have ubutu installed already in my system, thenafter i installed redhat in seperate primary partiton but after installation when i boot t oredhat it show kernel panic.help please
<Chipzzz> jeetu: does ubuntu boot ok?
<jeetu> yes
<masterk3n> i am using extcalc, which is an actual graphics calculator
<ruan> jeetu: that seems to be a redhat issue, not an ubuntu issue.. if ubuntu boots
<Chipzzz> jeetu: as ruan said, I would look for a rh #channel
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyone know of a program that does a visual linear verify on hard drives under linux?
<jeetu> ruan:whats the solution if you know please tell
<pankaj_sharma> THE_GFR|WORK, whats that
<THE_GFR|WORK> pankaj_sharma: do you know what a linear verify is?
<pankaj_sharma> THE_GFR|WORK, thats what i am askin
<Chipzzz> jeetu: try "/join #redhat"
<tneva82> AHHAAHAHAHA! Still slow, still no progress bar. Guess ubuntu just doesn't work well enough
<THE_GFR|WORK> pankaj_sharma: a linear verify is a processof checking each block/sector on a hard drive to see if its good and readable and showing visually if its bad
<ikonia> jeetu: #rhel
<Krystofer> Cześć all
<oCean> !czech | Krystofer
<ubottu> Krystofer: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Pici> !cz | Krystofer
<tneva82> Anybody want to give one more suggestion before I remove the ubuntu?
<jeetu> hi how to register my nickname
<Krystofer> Jest ktoś z Polski ?
<jrib> !pl | Krystofer
<ubottu> Krystofer: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jrib> !register | jeetu
<ubottu> jeetu: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jeetu> jrib:thanks
<Abhijit> tneva82, what suggestion?
<tneva82> how to get youtube video's to work ATLEAST as good as in windows. Namely get that stupid progress bar atleast showing up
<jrib> tneva82: are you using adobe's flash?
<tneva82> would like to atleast know when I can start watching video
<luke_> sound card is not working in ubuntu how can i fix. is there a command line?
<tneva82> flash, html5, minitube, chrome
<tneva82> none work
<jrib> tneva82: are you using adobe's flash?
<Krystofer> aaa sory I can't speak english :PP :/ You can speka Polish?(czu jakoś tak :PP)
<jrib> !who | tneva82
<ubottu> tneva82: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<spankbot> how do I give a directory Read-Write access?  When doing it from the GUI, the settings do not stick
<tneva82> minitube doesn't even play more than about 10sec of video and then it switch to new vid
<jrib> Krystofer: /join #ubuntu-pl    for polish
<jrib> spankbot: be more specific
<jo-erlend> tneva82, chrome "doesn't work"?
<jrib> tneva82: you're not answering my question.  It's hard to help you if you don't
<Krystofer> thx :)
<tneva82> jo-erlend: Still slow, still no progress bar
<gnosis> spankbot: who are you wanting to give access to?
<Sik> (yes, me again) How do I check if GLX is installed properly or not? (and how to fix it if that isn't the case) Because I managed to get the 2.6.35 kernel load in non-safe mode but I noticed GLX isn't getting loaded at all...
<Abhijit> spankbot, chmod 666 directory
<tneva82> in otherwords same as flash and html5. Atleast better than minitube that doesn't play more than first 10secs or so
<pankaj_sharma> THE_GFR|WORK, i got this after some googling..  check this command  "hdparm"
<luke_> sound card is not working in ubuntu how can i fix. is there a command line?
<spankbot> gnosis, myself
<tneva82> jrib I told above I use flash, html5, minitube and google chrome
<jrib> !sound | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Froq> gnosis: So I read through all of that, and I am already logged into classic mode, and then I went looking around & in 11.04, it appears that classic mode disables all graphics
<jo-erlend> tneva82, does the page itself load quickly?
<Chipzzz> spankbot: sudo chmod 755 directory
<tneva82> Page loads, video doesn't and critically progress bar doesn't show
<wiehan> Ok. Unity is cool, but it has one MASSIVE flaw, it takes to long for the new left side pane to pop up - IT IS SO UNPRODUCTIVE to wait what seems like an eternity for that panel to pop up. How can one make it pop up instantaneously
<gnosis> spankbot: chmod u+rw directory
<jrib> tneva82: this isn't an answer to my question though.  Can you please pastebin: dpkg -l '*flash*'  as well as the contents of about:plugins in firefox?
<Chipzzz> spankbot: I think you'll have to sudo your chmod
<tneva82> you didn't ask me to paste anything before
<thomasgr> I was playing with grub menu, and now it only boots to memtest. Do I need a LiveCD and what do I do next?
<jrib> spankbot: what directory?  What did you execute *exactly*?
<tneva82> but pretty pointless to look at flash since it doesn't work in ANYTHING.
<jrib> tneva82: I know I didn't ask you to paste anything before but as you can't answer my question, I'm asking you to pastebin so I can get the answer.
<Bane99> hey is the ubuntu .iso burned to a cd or a dvd?
<Pici> Bane99: Its sized for a CD, but you can burn to either.
<tneva82> well what's the question?
<wiehan> how can one hack unity so that the left panel pops up immediately
<dennda> Which keyboard layout should I select for a UK international mac keyboard?
<jrib> tneva82: pastebin what I asked please
<tneva82> As far as I know you asked am I using adobe flash. I said yes
<dennda> the one that has that in the name is just bonkers
<dennda> apostrophes, etc do not work
<Bane99> thanks
<wiehan> how does one make the left side unity panel show quicker
<zghaia> Bane99: You can make it boot from an USB stick for installing.
<elb0w> When I connect to a ftp using the "Connect to server" option in ubuntu 10.10 where can I get to that folder from shell?
<Chipzzz> tneva82: he asked you to pastebin the results of "dpkg -l '*flash*' and about: plugins from firefox
<jrib> elb0w: ~/.gvfs
<tneva82> that was AFTER he claimed I didn't answer his question
<elb0w> ty
<jrib> tneva82: can we just move on...
<Bane99> where do i c heck the MD5 checksum?
<tneva82> He asked do I use flash. I said I use flash, minitube, html5 and chrome
<jrib> !md5sum | Bane99
<ubottu> Bane99: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<spankbot> jrib, I have an applications dir containing Eclipse, within the Eclipse dir, I have the Android SDK folder.  When I launch Eclipse I receive an error "Failed to get the adb version: Cannot Run Program ...path/adb: java.io.IOException error = 13, permission denied"
<Chipzzz> moving along
<tneva82> (also speed isn't issue with adobe btw. Another flash stream page works just fine)
<zghaia> hey ,the ubottu is very clever.
<wiehan> PLEASE: how does one make the stupid unity panel pop up quicker
<jrib> spankbot: can you pastebin your terminal session (where you chmod and then ls -l before and after)?
<zghaia> wiehan: I just make it do not hide.
<bad_alloc> Hello, I've got an ubuntu 10.04 with firefox 3.* installed. Is it a good idea to add the Firefox4 stable PPA and get the new version; i.e is it likely that this could mess stuff up?
<wiehan> zghaia: that is a bad sollution. It seems soooo laggy with its (0.5 second) pop up delay, even though it is made that way by *design*
<ozanorhan> Hi, is removing gnome-keyring harmful ?
<spankbot> jrib,drwxr-xr-x 10 spankbot spankbot   4096 2011-04-29 12:43 android-sdk-linux_x86
<Chipzzz> spankbot: I still think you have to sudo your chmod but you will also probably need to chmod +x your .../path/adb
<tneva82> how one makes it non-pop up anyway?
<jrib> bad_alloc: if you really want firefox4, go for it (if anything does happen, it should be reversible)
<wiehan> There must be a way to let the unity panel display quicker when hovering your mouse on the left side of the screen
<bad_alloc> jrib: ok thanks
<tneva82> wiehan: Don't count on it
<jrib> spankbot: can you pastebin your terminal session (where you chmod and then ls -l before and after)?
<wiehan> tneva82: why? It is terrible in its current state. HORRIBLE to use
<jrib> spankbot: you can include the command giving you the error output too
<botcity> wiehan, press special and space !
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10, my media buttons (play, mute, volume control, etc.) and also my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<tneva82> wiehan: Precicely. User friendliness doesn't seem to be top priority with ubuntu interface
<wiehan> botcity: and take my hand of the keyboard unecessarily?
<zghaia> wiehan: I also hate that.But I have no sollution.so what I can do is make it not to hide.
<wiehan> botcity: I mean the mouse
<tneva82> how?
<marcimat> join #spip
<marcimat> oups :)
<nixiaoya> .
<Chipzzz> wiehan: you may find something in configuration editor to speed it up
<tneva82> at windows I would go there, press right click, choose preferences and alter it
<tneva82> doesn't seem to work that way at ubuntu
<tneva82> where would also be slider to choose pop up delay
<wiehan> In that timeframe (which feels like ages) while waiting for the stupid unity panel to pop up - I feel like strangling mark shuttleworth, and then again when it takes ages to disappear when you have allready moved away from the panel
<ozanorhan> Hi, is removing gnome-keyring harmful ?
<zghaia> ozanorhan: why you want to remove it??
<Da|Mummy> working?
<sbillaudelle> Hi!
<amikrop> Hello, how can I run from the command line the corresponding of double clicking a file in Nautilus?
<Da|Mummy> why wont ubuntu 11.04 recognize my hdd when my 10.10 could?
<InHisName> Sometimes I get into gui desktop but only mouse arrow moves.  No actions or anything clickable.  Clock not updating.  None of the Ctrl-alt keys work or any others either.  Not even ctrl-alt-del.  Only hold power 10 sec works.  Then dirty disks. Uggh.     Is there a way to reduce the screen pixel size of desktop to lower number via text mode in recovery ?
<ozanorhan> zghaia: it annoys me on every startup by asking password  3-4 times
<amikrop> Isn't it "start myfile.png" or something?
<Da|Mummy> i see the hdd in disk utility, but i cant mount it
<jrib> amikrop: gvfs-open
<amikrop> jrib: thanks
<Chipzzz> amikrop: it's just the filename but you often have to type the full path
<jrib> ozanorhan: set the password to be the same as your user's (or make it blank)
<ozanorhan> jrib: its same as my user's password.
<ozanorhan> jrib: but i'll try setting it blank
<H4x0rs> Hi
<jrib> ozanorhan: do you login with the password in gdm (no auto-login)?
<syrinx_> hi H4x0rs
<amikrop> Chipzzz: ok ;)
<ozanorhan> jrib: i autologin because i'm the only one using my comp.
<jrib> ozanorhan: ah yes, you need to enter the password at some point for the "same password" thing to work
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10,  my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<gnosis> Da|Mummy: what happens when you try to mount it?
<Da|Mummy> gnosis, i cant mount it
<Da|Mummy> the option isnt there
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: are you running the live cd?
<cdavis> What packet do I install for Libreoffice base?
<Da|Mummy> it even says the partition flags: bootable for some reason
<ozanorhan> jrib: meh. the problem is its asking me 3-4 times again and again. will changing it to blank save me from this annoyence
<Da|Mummy> no Chipzzz its installed on another hdd
<manugupt1> Da|Mummy: is it usb?
<Da|Mummy> sata
<jrib> ozanorhan: should (though obviously it's less secure)
<manugupt1> Da|Mummy: look at your /etc/filesystem add ntfs to it and see
<Da|Mummy> device /dev/sda1
<yanick> hi, I'm reading everywhere about RDPv6 support for Ubuntu, but all dating from around 2 years ago.... anyone know where this is at right now?
<Da|Mummy> i already have another ntfs hdd mounted and working
<andreaborman> /join#ubuntu
<manugupt1> hmm
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: have you tried mounting it from the command line?
<ozanorhan> jrib: yeah seems less secure but does it really effect that much on my personal 1 user only computer ?
<Da|Mummy> whats command?
<jrib> ozanorhan: you'll have a file on your computer with passwords in plaintext
<gnosis> Da|Mummy: mount /dev/sda1 <where to mount>
<ozanorhan> jrib: i see what happens if i uncheck from start up apps ?
<Da|Mummy> can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jrib> ozanorhan: if you want
<djks__> clear
<ozanorhan> jrib: ok mate thanks.
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: it won't be there until you mount it... try ls /dev/sda1
<thomasgr> I was playing with grub menu, and now it only boots to memtest. Do I need a LiveCD and what do I do next?
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I am trying to use ftp to connect to an ftp server anonymously, but it keeps passing my logged-in user to the server, which requests a prompt
<_UsUrPeR_> how do I disable the sending of the user from my FTP client?
<Dr_Willis> _UsUrPeR_:  what ftp client? theres dozens of them
<_UsUrPeR_> Dr_Willis, I am using the default ftp client installed in ubuntu. "ftp 192.168.1.1"
<Da|Mummy> Chipzzz, i cant mount it...
<_UsUrPeR_> that results in "connected to 192.168.1.1  -- name (192.168.1.1:user):" at that point, it requests a password
<_UsUrPeR_> which I don't want to send
<_UsUrPeR_> I want to automate a send process
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: also, you'll probably have to mount it with the -t ntfs option (sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mount_point)
<_UsUrPeR_> from the command line through a script
<Dr_Willis> _UsUrPeR_:  i think theres a command line option for the user to use.
<tneva82> so how does one make the left menu be visible all the time?
<_UsUrPeR_> Dr_Willis: I am reading through the man page now, and am having trouble finding it
<Dr_Willis> tneva82:  install ccsm, its a setting in the unity compiz plugin.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> tneva82:  you can also change its size. I shrunk mine down :)
<Da|Mummy> Chipzzz, http://pastebin.com/ZAFAMgQY
<gnosis> _UsUrPeR_: ftp -n
<jrib> _UsUrPeR_: man netrc
<_UsUrPeR_> gnosis: that was it. thank you
<tneva82> so lol. to get basic interface usable need to instal external applications
<tneva82> Have to remind to never recommend ubuntu to any of my friends. I'm struggling to figure out convincing arquments for "why"
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: you're sure it's sda1?
<jamiewhite> its amazing
<Da|Mummy> thats what disk utility claims
<jcapinc> is anyone else having problems with the flash plugin?
<jrib> tneva82: let's try to stay on the topic of ubuntu support here
<jamiewhite> i am
<jrib> jcapinc: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Da|Mummy> flash is always a problem with linux
<Da|Mummy> no way around it
<jcapinc> Every time I load a flash video firefox is freezing, and that was a question
<jamiewhite> i keep getting sound jumps
<jamiewhite> or seconds that are completely skipped
<tneva82> okay so ccsm installed. then what?
<gnosis> Da|Mummy: does that disk have multiple partitions?
<_UsUrPeR_> gnosis: from command line, is it possible to have the ftp client send a single file? I.E. ftp -n 192.168.1.1 send somefilename.txt
<Da|Mummy> gnosis, only one, so no
<jcapinc> and the apt option on adobes website no logner works
<Da|Mummy> one 500gb
<jrib> _UsUrPeR_: try wput for that
<Da|Mummy> jcapinc, try chromium?
<tneva82> oh fun. top area of desktop went all haywire
<Pici> _UsUrPeR_: or curl
<jcapinc> tried, same problem
<jcapinc> tried midori too
<Da|Mummy> flash, as in youtube or other flash?
<jcapinc> first started on a "funny or die" video, since them tried loading several youtube videos to no avail
<jamiewhite> jcapinc: you got the medibuntu ppa?
<biopyte> hi, i would like to know the exact url with all its parameters when i submit a certain html form. is there package supporting this task?
<Da|Mummy> gnosis Chipzzz any other idea what my problem could be? it was doing ok just before i updated to 11.04
<jcapinc> I dont believe so
<tneva82> gah. ubuntu screen is going all haywire. Window bars are totally unusable now
<shreya> nctcp %s TIME %t
<fabio__> hi all
<jamiewhite> sounds like a window managment problem
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10,  my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<jcapinc> are you saying medibuntu would cause the problem or perhaps solve the flash video issues?
<tneva82> now the left menu is all crazy, can't get the menu with shutdown windows visible
<gnosis> biopyte: Tamper Data or Web Developer addons for firefox
<jamiewhite> solve it
<jamiewhite> tneva82: try ctrl+alt+del
<fabio__> I've got a permission error on ubuntu server. Anyone can help me?
<tneva82> Nope. Not doing anything
<tneva82> Guess I need to shut down by cutting off power
<tneva82> fun
<malkia> Anyone had problems with SSHD (Ubuntu 11.04), getting disconnection all the time (I'm connecting to my Ubuntu 11.04 from cygwin on Windows Vista 64). Latest cygwin that is.
<jcapinc> lol @ fabio__
<jcapinc> what is your issue
<jamiewhite> tneva82: if all else fails NO
<jcapinc> what are you trying to do fabio__
<tneva82> I can tab between windows already open and that's it.
<jamiewhite> tneva82: dont just press it off lol
<ilisity> Hi I'm trying to put ubuntu 11 on my flash drive using the universal usb install , but it doen't seem to be able to make it bootable
<multipass|2> hey is there any way to get imobiledevice2 on 10.10?
<tneva82> Well what you suggest me to do?
<sirninja> What file system should I use to share between windows 7 and ubuntu? I would prefer not to use FAT because of the file size limitation...
<fabio__> I've a problem with passwd command
<gnosis> fabio__: don't overwhelm us with details there...
<tneva82> Leave computer open forever and only use firefox and irc?
<biopyte> gnosis, thx ... i will check them out.
<malkia> sirninja: why not NTFS?
<Da|Mummy> sirninja, theres codecs/libraries to use ext on windows
<tneva82> Sorry but I don't want to pay electricity bills if I keep computer open all the time
<jcapinc> fabio__, continue, what are you trying to do
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: can you pastebin the output from "mount" please?
<Da|Mummy> just as theres ones to use ntfs on ubuntu
<jamiewhite> try: alt+printscreen+(one after the other) r e i s u b
<tneva82> Also kinda limits what I can do with computer
<fabio__> after the command "sudo passwd <username>"
<jamiewhite> tneva82: chill out man
<sirninja> malkia: I've read that the ntfs drivers for linux are a bit sketchy. Maybe that information is outdated now though?
<fabio__> the system write
<ilisity> Do i need a special usb stick?
<rangerpb> does anyone know how to get something like 'apt-get source --compile foo' to execute the tests during the recompile?
<fabio__> Error
<Pici> !enter | fabio__
<ubottu> fabio__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gnosis> tneva82: you complain way more than is necessary
<tneva82> Kinda hard to chill out when ubuntu keeps throwing more and more troubles
<Da|Mummy> Chipzzz, http://pastebin.com/SGsqgncu   this?
<tneva82> NOTHING works on this
<fabio__> then passwd: Authentication token m anipulatin error
<sirninja> Da|Mummy: Would that be ext4? and does that read and write consistently?
<jamiewhite> gnosis: @tneva82 mr snappy
<tneva82> Well tell me how to shut down computer then?
<malkia> sirninja: I dunno really. Just used readonly NTFS. I'm sticking to FAT when comes to interoperation, but I need just small amount of files on USB stick
<nemo> so. I was getting artifacting (bits of text surrounding windows) and sluggish windows.
<fabio__> ok sorry
<jamiewhite> just did
<nemo> It seemed to be related to blur
<Da|Mummy> sirninja, you might be better off with ext2 on windows
<fabio__> now I try
<gnosis> fabio__: what are you trying to do?
<tneva82> Control alt del? Nope. Not doing. Usual button at top right? Not visible, doesn't react to clicks.
<tneva82> Can't get terminal open
<jamiewhite> no the other bit
<nemo> Well. It appears that the unity window decorator is now invoked by the compiz decorator as a subprocess, and has that horrible heavy blur
<milehigh> Anyone running 11.04 with a 32 bit PAE kernel? Is it capped at 8 cores out of the box?
<sirninja> Da|Mummy: Do you think windows would be better at reading ext than linux would be at reading NTFS?
<nemo> sooo. just as an FYI to anyone. If that's driving you mad, even in Gnome Classic...
<nemo> Just go to window decoration in ccsm, replace the compiz one with the gtk-window-decorator
<jamiewhite> tneva82: PRESS        alt+prtscr+r e i s u b
<jamiewhite> one after tother
<_Platypus_> tneva82: CRTL+ALT+T doesn't fire a terminal up?
<nemo> for me, meant no more stupid heavy blur, no more stuttery windows, and no more weird artifacts.
<gnosis> tneva82: ctrl+alt+F1
<tneva82> nope
<fabio__> just a moment please
<fabio__> I'm trying to copy the shell lines
<nemo> it is not enough to try to simply disable blur - appears the unity decorator ignores that
<tneva82> Thing is bloody mess
<malkia> sirninja: check out this http://code.google.com/p/winflux/, and there might be more systems, say based on DOKAN (the window's FUSE) - http://groups.google.com/group/dokan/web/filesystems-using-dokan
<tneva82> What precicely ccsm or whateva it was called is exactly?
<jamiewhite> did you try what I said
<tneva82> Sure got my computer messed up
<Da|Mummy> sirninja, my ubuntu has no problem reading one of my ntfs drives, of course the reason im here right now is because its not reading my other ntfs drive for whatever reason, even though it just worked while i was on 10.10 2 days ago
<jamiewhite> it reboots it
<nemo> BTW, I still haven't figured out why the ubuntu 11.04 mount all tries to mount my cifs partitions from the fstab, even though they are NOT tagged to be mounted at start
<nemo> causing my startup to hang on password prompts
<sirninja> Da|Mummy, I guess it's really the writing I'm concerned about. I may go with ext, since it's an open standard, hopefully that means the windows implementation won't have any issues
<nemo> that behaviour was not in 10.10
<nemo> perhaps it is related to the shift to that new boot process
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: yes, thank you... maybe it wants to mount it as sda... try "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mount_point"
<Da|Mummy> tried
<Da|Mummy> same result Chipzzz
<nemo> I've resorted to swapping out fstab after boot in local script, then swapping it back on shutdown
<nemo> sad.
<gnosis> sirninja: are you trying to decide on filesystem to use for a shared data partition?
<tneva82> what's the worse that happens if I cut down power anyway? Ubuntu breaks down? It's such a piece of junk I'm not worried about that...As it is it's worse to use than vista which is saying a lot...
<sirninja> gnosis, Yes I am
<tneva82> To use ubuntu I need to dig up older version. 9.10 worked fine when I tried it
<viskosgud_> Hi. How can I speed up my NFS setupk?
<jamiewhite> tneva82: it sends a power surge, do it if you don't care.
<Chipzzz> Da|Mummy: the "sudo" is critical... you used that  (also with the /dev/sda1 commands)
<Da|Mummy> yup
<Da|Mummy> wouldnt work w/o sudo
<Chipzzz> darn!
<Da|Mummy> ya im puzzled here...
<tneva82> your telling me ubuntu is worse than windows in this regards too?-)
<viskosgud_> any NFS experk?
<gnosis> tneva82: i have never seen someone complain so much about something they got for free
<Da|Mummy> the thing shows up in disk utility, but it shows up as Unknown under Volumes
<tneva82> but as it is I either have to risk it or leave computer on like this forever
<tneva82> well I have never seen as unusable operating system
<gnosis> sirninja: i would go with NTFS for a shared data partition
<Da|Mummy> and i can only formta, edit partition, delete partition
<CryptKper> Anyone know how to restore the default layout for software-center? Does this on every upgrade http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6821/softwarecenter.png
<tneva82> DOS 6.2 was joy compared to this junk
<tneva82> free does not mean good automatically
<jamiewhite> sirninja: NTFS everything else just makes life hard
<fabio__> That's my issue
<fabio__> sudo passwd <username>
<fabio__> [sudo] password for <user>:
<fabio__> Error
<fabio__> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<FloodBot1> fabio__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fabio__> passwd: password unchanged
<MonkeyDust> Da|Mummy: does this help? it worked for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/603771/
<jamiewhite> of course it doesnt, money = support
<tneva82> how ubuntu managed to screw itself up this badly in less than 2 years is beyond me
<sirninja> gnosis: Ok, then. I assume the ubuntu installer can create NTFS partitions? I've never done that
<gnosis> tneva82: it's been released for what, a week?  of course there are going to be bugs.  it's not like windows works perfectly for everyone when new versions get released either
<aBs0lut30> anybody know if there is a good SCST channel? cant seem to find one and have got a really odd issue I cant figure out...
<nemo> gnosis: 11.04 has been the buggiest release I've ever experienced since I switched to ubuntu from other linux distros a few years ago
<jamiewhite> sirninja: use Gparted live disk
<fabio__> sorry again
<nemo> gnosis: my tentative theory is the Unity effort cut into the usual testing and bug fixing time
<tneva82> where's that 9.10 ISO...
<fabio__> I will do
<Da|Mummy> MonkeyDust, no go :{ http://pastebin.com/rDuip52K
<jamiewhite> nemo: thank you!
<tneva82> Atleast that worked.
<sirninja> jamiewhite: Doesn't the live cd include gparted?
<SqRt7744> Ok, I've run into a slight problem, try minimizing xchat to the tray - but in unity there is no tray? So it's gone (have to kill it wil pkill). Am I missing something, or is there no way to get it out of an unminimized state?
<gnosis> sirninja: how is the drive currently set up?
<zniavre> SqRt7744,  you can install xchat-indicator
<MonkeyDust> Da|Mummy: you have to change /dev/sda1 to your own needs, obviously
<jamiewhite> sirninja: it does but seemed overkill for just the use of gparted
<sirninja> gnosis: Fresh install of windows, it's a new computer
<tneva82> found it. Now how to burn that cd since I can't open any program
<SqRt7744> zniavre, ahh, cool, will try
<Da|Mummy> its on device /dev/sda1
<jamiewhite> grub can hold iso in its bootloader
<jcapinc> jamiewhite, sorry I did not see your private chat until now
<Da|Mummy> i guess ill try just sda
<tneva82> Does this thing open up burning program if I double click downloaded ISO  file?
<sirninja> jamiewhite, Ah. Should have specified, I don't have ubuntu installed yet on this computer
<MonkeyDust> Da|Mummy: you added sudo?
<jamiewhite> then live cd is good idea, you can browse internet in case anything goes wrong
<jamiewhite> tneva82: try it
<atari314> Hello guys, anyone here have experience customizing a Live-CD?
<gnosis> sirninja: you can set up partitions during the install
<Da|Mummy> MonkeyDust, http://pastebin.com/bfee0ahy
<tneva82> yeah as soon as I get it downloaded. Then it's time to cut down power.
<gnosis> fabio__: are you trying to change your password or the password of another user?
<tneva82> Unless somebody knows how to shut down it clean from konversion or firefox :D
<tneva82> since those 2 are only two things I can use ATM
<tneva82> (or was it konversation. Anyway whatever irc program I'm using now)
<fabio__> I'm triyng to change the password of another user
<jamiewhite> tneva82: i dont get why keyboard commands wouldn't work if you did them right.
<fabio__> but I receive the same error for my user
<tneva82> well pretty much NO command don't work
<tneva82> alt-tab, nooe
<benignbala> Hi, I am on Natty. When I open wireshark, it shows up a dialog complaing something on lua. The exact error is /usr/share/wireshark/init.lua dofile has been disabled.
<crystal-cola> How do I register icecat as a web browser in the new ubuntu?
<benignbala> Anyone else noticing the same ?
<tneva82> ccsm sure got my computer messed up
<gnosis> fabio__: check if /etc/shadow has an entry for the user
<fabio__> ok
<jamiewhite> ccsm is a mess anyway
<tneva82> they might rename it "Ubuntu killer"
<multipass|2> hey is there any way to get imobiledevice2 on 10.10?
<Da|Mummy> ubuntu is trying to hard to be the new osx now :{
<tneva82> thank god I "solved" the menu popup problem by leaving firefox and irc program so that I can see both at the same time
<aBs0lut30> anybody here good with SCST?
<fabio__> there isn't
<deerfield> i have two monitors and I upgraded to 11.04 , should i upgrade the NVIDIA driver also? Is so which one?  Configuration of my monitors usually necessitates a therapy session or two. Any suggestions?
<gnosis> fabio__: that would be the problem then
<atari314> Anyone have experience  customizing Live-CDs? I'm looking for some info over adding a installer to it (ubiquity/debconf, I'm kinda lost).
<bassliner> i just want to mention how much i HATE the new grub.
<jamiewhite> tneva82: you're sure that holding ctrl+alt and then pressing (one after the other) r e i s u b            doesnt work?
<fabio__> why adduser doesn't write into shadow file?
<tneva82> wait a sec...The download screen is BEHIND them...
<bassliner> whoever thought grub2 was a good idea, deserves to be shot.
<Da|Mummy> also, i cant for the life of me set chromium as default browser in natty, firefox just wont let it go
<ruan> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tneva82> So once ISO is downloaded I can't access it. Lol
<ruan> jamiewhite: it's printscreen, not ctrl alt
<jamiewhite> ruan: oh, yeah. I did say it right a million times before, but its like abrick wall
<rapeman> yes hello
<rapeman> Richard Apeman here
<rapeman> i can answer all of your ubuntu questions
<CryptKper> Anyone know how to restore the default layout for software-center? Does this on every upgrade http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6821/softwarecenter.png
<gnosis> fabio__: man pwconv
<gnosis> fabio__: that may or may not be what you need
<Da|Mummy> rapeman, why is natty raping my hdd, and refuses to cuddle with it?
<rapeman> CryptKper: your issue seems to be with software-center, not ubuntu itself
<jamiewhite> lmao
<rapeman> CryptKper: i suggest that you seek support in #software-center
<Da|Mummy> :/
<Pici> CryptKper: ignore him
<jamiewhite> CryptKper: i wish mine looked like that!
<fabio__> consider that if I write "sudo less shadow" I always receive "Error" message
<nickfennell> hi all
<gnosis> fabio__: when did all these problems start, and what kind of error?
<nickfennell> Where can I find packages for 8.04 hardy ?
<ruan> also considering the wide amount of addons for firefox there might just be a terminal addon/shutdown addon
<tado> hey all
<genii-around> fabio__: When you issue that command, are you in the /etc dir where the file shadow resides?
<fabio__> I think after a wrong chmod command on /var directory
<IdleOne> nickfennell: packages.ubuntu.com
<nickfennell> what about apt repo >
<nickfennell> *?
<Hitek> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jamiewhite> ruan: considering the silence i think the keyboard command work
<tado> i just installed natty (fresh install) and i have a bit of trouble with my font settings. i can't really find a sharp enough solution... especially i noticed it in thunderbird, firefox and empathy
<gnosis> fabio__: can you sudo at all?
<IdleOne> nickfennell: yes you can also use Synaptic Package Manager or apt-get search searchterm
<Pici> nickfennell: The same one that all supported Ubuntu releases use.
<NerwenGreen> Hi, I have a bizarre problem. After a crash, downloading went all funny. Before, my files had an icon with a bunch of 0's and 1's on it. After, my files are coming in with an icon looking like three paragraphs with an orange bar on the left. What do those icons mean, and how do I get stuff back to downloading the other way? I've tried telling Filezilla to use binary, and that doesn't fix it.
<fabio__> but I was not connected to the server at that time
<fabio__> yes, I can
<IdleOne> nickfennell: consider upgrading version. Desktop support for 8.04 will end May 12
<fabio__> only with my own user
<nickfennell> my current sources.list is most security.ubuntu.com and gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pici> nickfennell: So whats the problem?
<fabio__> I can't add other users to that server
<loculinux> hflvi
<tneva82> who gives crap about support if system already works?
<tneva82> Beats current. Sure there's support but then again nothing works
<nickfennell> I'm trying to install perl-doc, but i get a 404
<IdleOne> tneva82: people who want secure systems
<tneva82> I want usable system above all
<gnosis> fabio__: what kind of error do you get with sudo less /etc/shadow?
<jamiewhite> tneva82: ubuntu 10.10
<Pici> nickfennell: Have you run an apt-get update recently?
<tneva82> Otherwise you end with what I have now. I can't use anything but what I had already open
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: so, what's the problem besides the file icon?
<genii-around> fabio__: The initial user you create when installing has admin rights and therefore allowed to use sudo by default. Subsequent users do not have admin/sudo rights by default.
<tneva82> I want to open file? Nope. Can't do it. I want to shut down computer? Nope.
<IdleOne> tneva82: current release is very usable. see !classic if you are not happy with Unity.
<nickfennell> Pici, no
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: the fact that my software will no longer process the files.
<nickfennell> I want to avoid it as this is a webserver, I don't want to break things
<jamiewhite> tneva82: push the button!
<viskosgud_> NFS anyonek?
<tneva82> I do the second 9.10 ISO gets downloaded
<Pici> nickfennell: 'update' only updates the package listings from the repository, it doesn't install anything.
<tneva82> atleast that worked
<IdleOne> tneva82: I feel your frustration but this channel is not the place to vent them. Ask a support question and perhaps someone will be able to help.
<fabio__> thanks genii but is not my situation
<Pici> tneva82: 9.10 is no longer supported.
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: what software and what kind of files?  you have to give us more information
<tneva82> Pici: So?
<jamiewhite> tneva82: ubuntu 10.10 is good to go
<tneva82> As I said. I want USABLE OS
<nickfennell> ok
<tneva82> I don't want to waste more time trying out new ubuntu's
<tneva82> 9.10 worked for sure
<happolati> Anyone have problems with flash plauyer after upgrading to 11.04? The video in which the video is to be displayed, only shows an error saying flash-plugin crashed. Have tried to kill the plugin and reload the page but to no avail. Doesn't work in either ff or opera.
<tneva82> Good enough
<Pici> tneva82: Stop wasting our time here then. This is s a support channel.
<fabio__> after sudo less /etc/show I receive that message: "Error". Then I see the file shadow correctly
<gnosis> tneva82: then why are you still here?
<fabio__> after sudo less /etc/show I receive that message: "Error". Then I see the file shadow correctly
<tneva82> cause I can't get away from here :D
<tneva82> as my computer is so frigging messed out
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: the software is SeaDAS, which is used to process satellite images from the oceancolor website. The files are hdf. Everything that downloaded before the crash runs just fine, and has an icon with the 0's and 1's. Everything after it has the word processor looking icon, and won't run.
<Chipzzz> happolati: chrome has its own flash player built in. you could try that
<tneva82> Only way for that is to cut off the power but I wait for the ISO to download first
<donkeyinspace> hello, how to know if unity is on?
<atari314> Can anyone point me a director to track down how to add a installer to a custom live-cd? (I've beaten the first 10 pages of google about it)
<Ender_nothome> donkeyinspace - did your computer become useless?
<donkeyinspace> Ender_nothome , :) not yet
<happolati> Chipzzz: yeah maybe. i already use gmail and have an android. I think my soul is sold to google. but seriously, i would like to fix this. the plugin is the newest version. thanks for tips though
<Ender_nothome> donkeyinspace - doesn't sound like its on then
<joseph07> atari314: that is a really interesting question, what are you planning to add?
<jamiewhite> tneva82: when you're done downloading the iso and you switch off, what then?
<tneva82> instal 9.10
<donkeyinspace> Ender_nothome , what is unity anyway?
<tneva82> And see if youtube works any better there like it used to
<jamiewhite> tneva: burn 9.10 first
<tneva82> if not then back to windows where atleast progress bar shows
<txomon> Anyone knows about nagios3?
<tneva82> that's kinda the idea
<tneva82> but not sure can I do it at ubuntu here
<Ender_nothome> donkeyinspace - I recommend reinstalling 4.10 and upgrading to each release until you hit 11.04
<jamiewhite> tneva82: which requires a desktop
<Ender_nothome> donkeyinspace - It should work then
<tneva82> actually screw that. I can't because I can't even double click the file :D
<tneva82> jamiewhite: Yes but I can always burn it at windows
<txomon> nagios?
<tneva82> But if I shutdown right now it wastes all the time I spent downloading it.
<Cyb33rcAker> jel ko Srbin ovde ??????
<joseph07> tneva82: what's your trouble?
<tneva82> Howabout nothing works?=
<tneva82> I can't open programs
<tneva82> I can't shutdown programs
<tneva82> I can't shutdown computer even!
<spankbot> Are there any Easter Eggs in 11.04?
<tneva82> I can't see left menu
<FloodBot1> tneva82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ender_nothome> spankbot - no, nothing but rabbit shit
<tneva82> I can't use keyboard shortcuts. Alt-tab, nope. Control+alt+del. Nope. alt+f1. Nope
<jamiewhite> tneva82: dont know you're setup like you. You should plug in to ethernet, boot a live cd other than 11.04 and download then burn 10.10
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: do other types of files download correctly?
<tneva82> why? I can just as well burn 9.10 at windows and instal that
<tneva82> atleast I KNOW 9.10 works
<Ender_nothome> tneva82 - i'd recommend going to 4.10
<Cyb33rcAker> 192.168.1.2 hacked me hacker come on xD
<meisth0th> tneva82, i can confirm that 11.04 also works
<tneva82> used to have it until switched in new hdd and never got around reinstalling ubuntu as I needed windows for poker
<jamiewhite> tneva82: at least every except you knows that with effort all the others work
<tneva82> I don't risk any new ubuntu's anymore
<Chipzzz> tneva82: how about ctrl+alt+f1 and then "sudo shutdown -P now" ?
<Cyb33rcAker> l0l
<Cyb33rcAker> lamers
<tneva82> ctrl+alt+f1=nothing
<tneva82> no keyboard shortcut works :)
<tneva82> even alt-tab fails
<jamiewhite> i'd bet reisub would if done right
<meisth0th> tneva82, ctrl + alt + f1 should work
<tneva82> only reason I can switch between irc and firefox is that they are both visible
<meisth0th> it's not a 'shortcut'
<Chipzzz> ctrl+alt+t?
<joseph07> tneva82: how did you open firefox?
<txomon> Anyone knows about nagios3?
<tneva82> Well should is not as does
<gnosis> Cyb33rcAker: what?
<jamiewhite> when everything was working
<tneva82> I opened before ccsm screwed up computer
<meisth0th> oh
<meisth0th> now it's problem
<Ender_nothome> how do I setup an active directory server in ubuntu 11.04
<tneva82> then I tried to get the left menu be non-popup with ccsm like somebody suggested
<meisth0th> why don't you reboot by using power button?
<tneva82> and now ubuntu is all haywire
<jamiewhite> lol
<tneva82> meisth: That's what I do when ISO for 9.10 is downloaded
<jamiewhite> because he wants to troll
<IdleOne> tneva82: can you please try to do: ctrl - t and see if a terminal opens.
<tneva82> I don't want to waste the time I have downloaded already
<meisth0th> didn't it solve?
<tneva82> nope no terminal
<txomon> IdleOne: isnt ctl+alt+t?
<IdleOne> txomon: might be
<jamiewhite> unless you want a new tab yes
<joseph07> all: it is
<txomon> i use it
<tneva82> Once the file is downloaded I can shutdown and kiss goodbye to this crappy version of ubuntu
<jamiewhite> and us
<txomon> tneva82: use that ctl+alt+t
<Ender_nothome> tneva82 - why are you infiltrating this channel with your freemasonry
<thegladiator> I installed natty and went for ubuntu classic
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: I *think* so but I can't tell. Because I can actually open the new files in SeaDAS if I just want to look at them. The thing that's affected is the processing.
<meisth0th> tneva82, ok, so you found your own solution, why you keep flaming?
<thegladiator> ubuntu one is a bit slow for me , is Natty using Gnome 3?
<Chipzzz> tneva82: you'll have to burn the iso to cd before shutting down
<txomon> anyone knows about nagios3?
<jamiewhite> thegladiator: no no no
<meisth0th> thegladiator, nope, ubuntu is not using gnome anymore
<tneva82> txomon: ctrl+alt+t=no effect
<txomon> tneva82:
<joseph07> wait
<thegladiator> so whats Ubuntu One using ?
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: aside from the changed icon, the only other difference is that the processing script now appends a bunch of extra characters to the end of the filename (and then tells me it can't find that file).
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: no, it has two options, pure GNOME 2 and GNOME 2 + Unity
<txomon> tneva82: ctl+alt+f1
<tneva82> nothing as I said before
<txomon> fuuuu
<tneva82> it hasn't solved itself
<Cyb33rcAker> hi man
<txomon> acpi button?
<thegladiator> Okay is Ubuntu planning to discard Gnome for better options ?
<tneva82> what button?
<Cyb33rcAker> download evilDEB-xbomb_2.1a-7_i386.deb
<Cyb33rcAker> in
<Cyb33rcAker> http://192.168.1.2:8000/
<txomon> tneva82: power button?
<jamiewhite> thegladiator: Unity
<happolati> tneva82: windowsbutton, ctl, f1. maybe the modkey has been switch around
<Cyb33rcAker> ehtra games
<meisth0th> tneva82, create a new user deleting existing one
<multipass|2> Hi, does anyone know why for IPHONE, in 10.10 i can only view the photos, but in 11.04 i can mount as root and get full acess to everything including music?? What am i missing in 10.10 (im still using 10.10 for a few reasons)
<thegladiator> Unity is a Ubuntu project or a seperate Desktop Environment Project ?
<tneva82> power button is pressed the second file is downloaded :D
<MonkeyDust> tneva82: ctrl-alt-backspace logs you out, try and reboot from there
<tneva82> I don't want to waste the time I spent downloading it only to have to download it AGAIN
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: because they worked on support
<txomon> tneva82: oki
<joseph07> i thought unity was more like a gnome plugin
<Ender_nothome> multipass|2 get rid of the iphone and we'll help
<tensorpudding> thegladiator: 11.10 will boost to GNOME 3, have a 2D version of Unity as an option, as well as gnome shell, GNOME 3's usual configuration
<txomon> tneva82: I usually use that to switch down my system (is faster)
<Cyb33rcAker> hi man download evilDEB-xbomb_2.1a-7_i386.deb
<Cyb33rcAker> in evilDEB-xbomb_2.1a-7_i386.deb
<Abhijit> thegladiator, ubuntu project
<thegladiator> Thanks Abhijit
<Cyb33rcAker> in http://192.168.1.2:8000
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: but are there any specific packages i can bring to 10.10 to make it work
<txomon> anyone something about nagios3?
<donkeyinspace> where to choose windows graphic effects?
<gnosis> Cyb33rcAker: are you retarded?
<Ender_nothome> donkeyinspace - in windows
<meisth0th> tneva82, try AltGr+PrintScreen+O
<IdleOne> gnosis: Please don't.
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: I dont know offhand, I looked into this because I noticed the same but I hate the bloat 11.04. Cant pin it down to a simple package myself yet though
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: if you want fine-grained effects control, you can download the Compiz Config Settings Manager from the Software Center
<selinuxium> Hi guys, anyone got any experience with grub rescue... I updated to Natty and and now at grub rescue prompt... an ls shows various (hd0,msdos6) down to (hd0,msdos0)...  Encrypted drives so (at least i think they are...)
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: can you download another copy of a file you know is good and compare them?
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: yeah for a few reaons, mainly compiz, i cannot use 11.04, its just too much of a pain :\
<donkeyinspace> tensorpudding , thanks
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: I can download the same file to a different computer and it runs fine there. I can't download anything to the post-crashed computer. Something happened in the crash.
<IdleOne> donkeyinspace: do you mean the 3d effects? if so install compizconfig-settings-manager from Synaptic package manager or software centre
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: i noticed that in 11.04 there is libimobiledevice2, and in 10.10 theres libimobiledevice1
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: so i assumed thats the difference
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: also, I've tried downloading a copy of a file that had been downloaded before and run fine, and the new copy does not run.
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: linux is filled with things that work and dont work, tempting you to resort back to windows. I have to for my ipodtouch.
<Ender_nothome> jamiewhite - apple is proprietary
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: is this only a problem when downloading through filezilla?
<donkeyinspace> Idleone , i meant the "old" jelly effect
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: right, i use virtualbox xp for iphone, but now with 11.04 everything iphone was working great
<thegladiator> any recommended Flash plugins ?
<IdleOne> donkeyinspace: I don't know what jelly effect is. wobbly windows?
<thegladiator> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: no, it does the same thing through Firefox. If I click on only one file, it comes down through the web browser. I use filezilla to grab a dozen files at once.
<IdleOne> donkeyinspace: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<jamiewhite> Ender_nothome: doesnt mean that much, flash is but it works
<donkeyinspace> Idleone , 11.04
<Furai`> Hello.
<asteig> Furai: Hello.
<IdleOne> donkeyinspace: ok, if what you are talking about is the wobbly window effect and all that fancy Cube stuff see /msg ubottu !classic, then install compizconfig-settings-manager and you will have the effects.
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: from the package page, it seems that libmobiledevice is the source, but can 10.10 repositories give you 2
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: does this happen to other types of files from other sites?
<joseph07> jamiewhite: probably
<jamiewhite> ill test
<joseph07> jamiewhite: good plan. Someone mentioned vms too; that might be a viable alternative to save you restarts
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: ive been trying to get libimobiledevice2 on 10.10 but no luck yet
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: that would be hard to test for because there's really only one site and one seadas. But it does still work just fine on a separate computer, where I installed ubuntu and seadas yesterday specifically to check that. I think I can safely eliminate the oceancolor server as being at fault. The only difference is in how things download pre- and post-crash.
<jamiewhite> found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<fabio__> thanks all
<fabio__> see you soon
<MnCC> how can i change the wallpaper on the login screen ?
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: can you run md5sum on pre- and post-crash copies of the same file?
<Abhijit> MnCC, use ubuntu tweak. or use gdm2setup
<MnCC> Abhijit, tnx
<osama> (running legacy gnome.... how do I get used to unity ... still doesn't make sense to me...)
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: i meant if you download like a jpeg or tar from some random site, does it also end up corrupted?
<Soupermanito> osama, you dont, you just use another gui, unity fails hard
<coz_> osama,  not hard ,, simply log off,,  put in your password but before you hit Enter  change the session to  "UBuntu:
<osama> Soupermanito, that's what I'm doing...
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: but what does dist upgrade do
<jamiewhite> it doesn't even appear in the ubuntu repositories
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, wont that make it 11.04
<josuf107> jamiewhite: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | multipass|2
<ubottu> multipass|2: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Soupermanito> osama ;) good then, try differents, use lxde, xfce, etc etc, you will find one that makes you happy
<osama> Soupermanito,  I still prefer gnome 2
<josuf107> jamiewhite: it looks like the latest version is 1.06
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: I just grabbed a random png, and it looks like a normal png file.
<Arabus> hey anyone know an appropriate channel to ask questions about fail2ban in?
<jamiewhite> <multipass|2> no it wont
<txomon> how can I copy a full linux system with just ssh access?
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: apparently
<reduce> how do I change the position of the icons in on the left side of the screen?
<Pici> Arabus: #ubuntu-server would be a good place.
<Arabus> Pici:  thanks
<Arabus> join #ubuntu-server
<gnosis> txomon: what are you trying to do?
<Arabus> gah :-( sorry
<josuf107> txomon: you can use scp
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: Hey, i think that worked actually.. waoh
<txomon> gnosis: backup a NAS
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: thanks!
<TrentonDAdams> Hi guys, tora won't build on ubuntu.  Any ideas?  qt4-qmake is installed http://dpaste.com/539102/
<txomon> NAS's firmware gnosis josuf107
<reduce> I just want to reorder the icons, but clicking and dragging doesn't work
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: thank google ;)
<coz_> osama,   did you get to Unity ?
<alibo``> Hello, I would like to know the installation directory of a package that I installed. How can I get that?
<Abhijit> alibo``, how you installed it?
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: if you have pre- and post-crash copies of the same file, do md5sum and see if the hashes are different
<multipass|2> jamiewhite: actually i did see that distupgrade thing before, but it was scary :O
<osama> coz_, tried it for 30 minutes, hated it, logged out then back to gnome 2... (legacy?)
<jamiewhite> josuf107: well I bricked my ipod so now it better work
<alibo``> Abhijit: sudo apt-get install xx
<txomon> gnosis: was to backup a busybox NAS
<Abhijit> alibo``, it will be inside somewhere /usr/bin
<atari314> http://pastebin.com/bJuYwFJP (txt.cfg from the mini.iso alternate install) anyone have any info about the string "append tasks=standard pkgsel/language-pack-patterns= pkgsel/install-language-support=false vga=788 initrd=initrd.gz -- quiet" parameter? Any doc about it?
<josuf107> txomon: lookup the ubuntu community article on doing a full system backup
<coz_> osama,  oh ok,, classic is far better  in terms  of funtionality at this point
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: working on it. I'm downloading a bad copy now, these files are kind of big
<alibo``> Abhijit: I see thanks
<josuf107> txomon: and instead of tar, use scp
<jamiewhite> multipass|2: I could see why. Everytime I open the updat manager and see the upgrade button i cower
<josuf107> txomon: it's almost just copying /
<txomon> josuf107: but aren't there locked files?
<qin> alibo``: which <program name>, or: locate <name>, or...
<josuf107> txomon: there are, you'll need root access, and you'll need to not copy some
<Ender_nothome> jamiewhite you sound like a windows user
<joost_> Hey there, after trying to install GIMP development version, and messing around with all the dependencies it needs, all symbols (letters) are now replaced by squares. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<ikonia> joost_: why are you doing this ?
<jamiewhite> Ender_nothome: isn't every one who likes pc gaming? I hate windows. I love linux. I dislike 11.04.
<joost_> ikonia: doing what, exactly?
<ikonia> joost_: (I assume) you're trying to build gimp development source builds ?
<Ender_nothome> jamiewhite and you sound like a kid
<badbandit> anyone familiar with paypal standard integration?
<josuf107> txomon: the reason I mentioned that backup article is because it lists all the special files you'll need to exclude from the copy
<Pici> badbandit: Does this have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<joost_> ikonia: yes I did, and I didn't expect doing that to mess up my system this badly
<badbandit> oops, wrong channel lol
<ikonia> joost_: how did you install the dependencies ?
<jamiewhite> Ender_nothome: well thats fllattering. I'm not exactly young unless you're mega-old. But its in the eye of the beholder
<coz_> jamiewhite,   well dont need to stay with 11.04... you can look at like this...LTS  is the stable versions... until 12.04  every version inbetween is experimental... so stick with LTS  for stabiity
<Ender_nothome> jamiewhite Ubuntu is linux for human beings, not brattty elite hardcore gamerz
<nhu20> basnhee unable to play
<nhu20> plugin dwnld failing
<joost_> ikonia: I downloaded most sources as tarballs from the GIMP ftp
<coz_> Ender_nothome,  well I think that is a bit harsh
<ikonia> joost_: that's going to be the problem, you've overwritten some of the ubuntu libs, probably something very simple in terms of what's change, but I don't want to start stripping your system back
<jamiewhite> coz_: I like my ubuntu spins but I'm default to 10.10.
<txomon> josuf107: so... which is that article? just found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<ikonia> joost_: doing that sort of thing you need to be exceptionally careful to not overwrite any of the packges ubuntu provides
<josuf107> txomon: lemme see if I can refind it
<jamiewhite> Ender_nothome: Ubuntu is for friendly people, not you.
<coz_> jamiewhite,   ok cool... 11.04  is still glitchy  although the classic session so far seems decent
<badbandit> hello, I updated to 11.04 and now when I run skype, it does not show up in the top right and thus I dont know how to access/close it
<Zelozelos> jamiewhite, i think i may have figured out someting, i installed chromium, and tried again, its shows that the server is not found
<ese> does anyone know how to change the windows manager back to Gnome 2.XXXX?  I have completely hosed my windows managers trying to accomplish this.
<joost_> ikonia: yes seeing this happen to myself made me thinl.. :P
<josuf107> txomon: you're right, they hid it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<jamiewhite> coz_: if I wasn't building from minimal iso in my spare time I would switch up and use 11.04 classic but for the time its not worth it
<josuf107> txomon: I guess not everyone wants to tar their system when there are special backup-specific tools
<coz_> jamiewhite,  cool to kn ow you used the mini.iso
<joost_> ikonia: I installed gegl, babl, glib, zlib, atk, pango, cairo, gdk-pixbuf and gtk+ 2.24
<aBs0lut30> anybody know the status of the LIO scsi target in natty server? is it there, is it not there, and if its there, what are the package names for the utils?
<ikonia> ok, so gtk, cairo/glib, all pretty core to ubuntu
<txomon> josuf107: I supposed that to-... which tool would you recommend, knowing that there is no apt?
<jamiewhite> coz_: I've been playing around. It's lightening fast, incredible. I'm stuck switching from gdm to lightdm though. Doesnt start on reboot.
<txomon> how can I upgrade from command line?
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: yes, the hashes are different.
<jamiewhite> Zelozelos: thats your internet connection, no?
<josuf107> txomon: if you have ssh access what you might want to do is ssh into the machine
<josuf107> txomon: and then create a tar file there
<txomon> josuf107: no tar
<josuf107> txomon: and then use scp to copy back to whatever machine you want to inflate it on
<Zelozelos> jamiewhite, i dont know exactly, i have charter and usually they dont block anything unless its found to be malicious
<gerber> help with wireless for my lapto , did work with 10.10 but not with 11.04
<coz_> jamiewhite,   oh!  in all honesty I have not tried lightdm  at all
<txomon> josuf107: I still have the problem, busybox
<Zelozelos> jamiewhite, way back when i messed up compiz, i added the metacity --replace as a start up item so i didnt have 2 do it manually every time i booted, maybe you can do somehting like that
<Error404NotFoun1> can anyone tell me how to get rid of xmarks?
<gerber> help with wireless for my lapto , did work with 10.10 but not with 11.04
<josuf107> txomon: you have a linux system that doesn't have tar?
<jamiewhite> coz_: its got some buzz about it. Its up and coming. Its because its completely themeable.
<txomon> josuf107: nop, it  a  super minimal one
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: so files are being corrupted during download, but only from one site, and regardless of app used to download.  and they download fine to other computers
<coz_> jamiewhite,  excellent news,, i may test it at some point... so at t his stage,, you are sticking with 10.10 ...yes?
<josuf107> txomon: interesting. ok well then it seems like sshing into that machine won't be that helpful
<gerber> help with wireless for my lapto , did work with 10.10 but not with 11.04
<jamiewhite> coz_: yeah, I got all my customisations on it and 11.04 (unity or classic) is too bloated for my liking. Coming from windows even.
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: yes, looks like it. And only certain files from the site.
<txomon> josuf107: I will come back later, I must move home
<txomon> bye!
<josuf107> txomon: from the machine you wish to copy it to, just scp all the directories except those mentioned in the backup article
<josuf107> txomon: bye!
<Zelozelos> gerber you cant get your lappie to connect ?
<josuf107> txomon: good luck
<coz_> jamiewhite,  understood
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: any other problems at all following the crash?
<gerber> wireless internet
<gerber> it was working fine with 10.10
<Zelozelos> gerber please give more info. what does it do when you try to connect?
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: the first time I booted back up, much of the GUI was messed up. There were error messages about the trash can and other elements. I rebooted and it came up again fine. I tried recovery mode, there were no packages to fix. I emptied /tmp.
<gerber> it does not show the wireless icone and the light is orange , is blue when it work
<Zelozelos> gerber when u reply you can type zelo then hit tab to auto-complete and direct your message to me (or someone else) it helps to keep up
<Simkin> hey guys
<coz_> Simkin,  hey
<josuf107> all: if txomon comes back you should tell him that busybox does include the tar utility
<gerber> Zelozelos, ok
<jamiewhite> Zelozelos: what was that again?
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: this is a really strange problem
<jamiewhite> Zelozelos, oh coool
<NerwenGreen> gnosis : I know T.T
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: was the crash anything could have caused hardware damage?  power surge or something?
<CarlFK> josuf107: but a tar without al the options ;/
<Yamagata> What should I do if i can confirm that a package is supposed to exist via the packages.ubuntu.com site, but with the repos enabled and an update run it will not show up in my available packages list?
<gerber> Zelo , my wireless if not working and i reload a fresh install
<josuf107> carlfk: that should be ok, as long as it can create a tar archive from a list of directories
<Zelozelos> gerber, goto system, prefs, network connections
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: well, I wasn't here for the crash. I left the computer on when I left work, and it was turned off when I got in yesterday morning. It's plugged into an expensive APC, and my other computer plugged into the same surge protector was still on and fine.
<nhu25> banshee not working ?
<Chipzzz> gerber, does the wireless card show up in lspci?
<jamiewhite> gerber, Zelozelos he could try wcid or an alternative.
<jamiewhite> wicd*
<Zelozelos> gerber, true
<gerber> is built in
<CarlFK> josuf107: I dont think it can create anything ... debian/config/config.udeb:# CONFIG_FEATURE_TAR_CREATE is not set
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: only thing i can think of is maybe an intermittent problem with the hard drive or NIC that leads to data corruption when downloading large files
<Zelozelos> gerber, you will see a wireless tab, then you'll have 2 addd the network manually
<drguitar> I'm a newbie who needs help installing a notebook video driver...  Anyone up for frustration?
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: does the computer have a 2nd nic?
<CarlFK> josuf107: yeah, I have a script that copies installer log files and stuff to another box, then remotely runs tar on the target.  <grumble>
<josuf107> carlfk: the busybox docs for it include the -c option
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: I dont' think so. There's only one ethernet port inthe back..
<Zelozelos> gerber, is that working out 4 you?
<gerber> ze
<gerber> l
<gerber> ze
<CarlFK> josuf107: what docs?
<Chillinc> Hello
<Zelozelos> rofl
<gerber> z
<FloodBot1> gerber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gerber> ze
<Zelozelos> gerber type zelo then tab
<gerber> lo
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: is the other computer also linux?
<CarlFK> josuf107: tar: invalid option -- 'c'
<josuf107> carlfk: http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<gerber> can f
<josuf107> carlfk: oh well that probably settles it
<Zelozelos> gerber or if u wish we can have a side chat its up 2 u
<josuf107> carlfk: i haven't used it myself
<gerber> zilo sorry my keyborad
<CarlFK> josuf107: yeah, that isn't the same as what the installer uses.  but I missed the OP - is installer where the problem was?
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: it's running Windows XP at the moment (and is what I'm using to talk in here). It started being a dualboot yesterday afternoon.
<administrator_> fgfdg
<thingfish> drguitar: I'm no guru, but which driver are you needing to install?
<josuf107> carlfk: no problem really, guy just wanted to copy the computer through ssh and I suggested creating a tar archive of it first and then copying that across the network
<administrator_> hello
<drguitar> I need the driver for the ATI IGP 320M
<administrator_> I NEED TOO
<Abhijit> drguitar, linuxdrivers.org
<Chillinc> So I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04, and it's been working fine for 4? days.  I then came back from afk to find that the UI had reverted to some REALLY old icons etc.  I did a reboot and now it hangs before it even gets to the login page.  Any suggestions?
<drguitar> I have searched the web and found a few "fixes", but nothing has worked so far
<CarlFK> josuf107: for that, check out http://clonezilla.org - that is basically one of the things it does, but lots of other options too
<CarlFK> josuf107: but you don't, and he left.. .so oh well :)
<Chillinc> I can't even get into the recovery console because it hangs there too...so i'm not sure what to do
<josuf107> carlfk: rats
<qin> drguitar: In terminal: jockey-gtk , if no driver is listed your card can use only open-source drivers.
<josuf107> carlfk: well if you see him, let him know
<josuf107> carlfk: i'm out, bye everyone
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: you might try downloading a good file from that computer and checking if it gets corrupted
<TrentonDAdams> if i want to build something in ubuntu 11.04, with qt3 support, how do I do that?  It seems that qt3 is not found, even thought it is installed?  Environment variables? path change?  I'm trying to build an ubuntu package
<drguitar> Nothing came up... wherewould I find an open source driver?
<lenovo> ???
<guampa> what are good screencast apps?
<coz_> guampa,  well gnome has one that is pretty neat
<coz_> guampa,  it is alrady onboard
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<EntityReborn> rsyslog is going crazy on my server 11.04 VPS
<Chipzzz> drguitar, do you have a gui now or did you install as a server?
<lenovo> i dont konw
<EntityReborn> 99% CPU
<guampa> coz_: which is?
<coz_> guampa,  are you on Unity or classic gonme
<guampa> i don't have anything in the menu
<guampa> 10.10
<drguitar> I have a GUI, but the ATI radeon card is using the VESA drivers (I believe) and has no 3d capability
<xangua> TrentonDAdams: try qt4 instead ;)
<coz_> guampa,  then just go to Applications/ accessories..
<coz_> guampa,   "Take Screenshot"
<EntityReborn> Can anyone confirm this?
<guampa> ahhh
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<TrentonDAdams> xangua: I can't, tora won't build with it.  The ubuntu package tora-2.1.3 is built with qt3, probably for that reason.
<coz_> guampa,   the command would be    gnome-screenshot --interactive
<guampa> but i need one for screencasts, not screenshots
<guampa> that i knew
<lenovo> who know YLMF?
<Zelozelos> what is the network manager command for 11.11?
<TrentonDAdams> xangua: But, I need oracle support, and it won't find qmake for some reason.
<coz_> guampa,  ah  then there are 2   either gtk-recordmydesktop  or  kazam
<coz_> guampa,   kazam is minimal but works
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<guampa> coz_: great thanks!
<Zelozelos> err thats 11.04 should it stlll be nm-connection-editor?
<sangeeth> Hi all..
<Chipzzz> drguitar, did you run "jockey-gtk -c" ?
<coz_> guampa,  I dont think kazam is in the repositories however
<sangeeth> I would like to modify the menu searching concept to be faster in UBUNTU 11.04... Could someone direct me, how to do it?..
<jamiewhite> Zelozelos, there isnt one is there? i looked into this because I replaced it with connman and then back again but it wont start now
<ManiZach> Question... When I start the computer, getting into bootloader, there's the newest version option, a repair option and a older version option. The problem I'm having is: When I click on the newest version, it enter some form of 'initialization procedure' where it checks stuff. Then it doesn't go any further. However, when I click on the same version in the previous linux versions it works perfectly... how come?
<guampa> i'll try with the other one then
<coz_> guampa,     http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/try-kazam-new-screencasting-application.html
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Chillinc> ManiZach, i'm having the same problem...except i don't have an older version to fall back on
<ujjain> Hi, how to do a custom ubuntu install without GUI?
<drguitar> Chipzzz- Nothing happened
<xangua> !minimal | ujjain
<ubottu> ujjain: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ujjain> server-install is also without GUI?
<jamiewhite> ManiZach, i get this all the time installing ubuntu minimal beside my default 10.10. They just hang, I can tget to the bottom of it
<guampa> coz_: cool
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<bassliner> when booting, all i see is a pink box instead of a grub menu. how can i change this? also, how can i see boot-messages when ubuntu boots? all i see is a pink rectangle while it boots. thanks.
<jamiewhite> ujjain, depends what you want?
<Chipzzz> there probably isn't a driver available that will give you better performance, then. It's a pretty old laptop, isn't it?
<nishttal> hi I have boost libraries installed in /usr/local/lib.. but when i run my program it still complains ...  error while loading shared libraries: libboost_program_options.so.1.46.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sangeeth> ubottu: Hi, I want to make a modification in the Menu searching of Ubuntu 11.04 to be faster... I know an idea, but I don't know which of the source file to modify.... Could you please help me?..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ujjain> jamiewhite: just a console-only ubuntu, preferably secure, also it´s for a temporary development environment only.
<nishttal> how do i update ld in ubuntu?
<ManiZach> Weird stuff is weird.
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: I just noticed something else that doesn't work right. Tab autocomplete has mostly stopped working too. Umm, would it help if I just reinstalled the whole thing?
<Abhijit> nishttal, what is ld?
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<ManiZach> Chillinc, some ubuntu gurus told me to keep my my older versions incase of stuff like this :p
<xangua> defkult: aah. compile it
<drguitar> Chipzzz, it is older, but I have read of all sorts of drivers working for this particular laptop and video chipset.  Unfortunately, I have not been able to reproduce their "fixes"
<Abhijit> defkult, yes.
<ManiZach> Glad I took the advise.
<Abhijit> !kernel | defkult
<ubottu> defkult: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<AlienDev> ubuntu 11.04 - is anyone having problems with FTP threw nautilus? for example: I can edit files via ftp or sftp or ssh, and everything still runs fairly smooth, but if i try and drag and drop a file to upload it, it kills the connection and times out the upload. it also reverts the directory nautilus is seeing to "computer:///"
<jamiewhite> ujjain, the ubuntu minimal iso has what you need as default then. Its just a terminal and the support for commands to install stuff.
<Chillinc> ManiZach, wish I would've been told the same. =\  Didn't think they'd release a final version that randomly stops booting after a reboot.
<ujjain> jamiewhite:  great :) apt-get is installed right?
<Chillinc> I can't even get to the recovery console =(
<GianlucaR> hello all
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: i don't any better ideas
<gnosis> *have any
<angel232> tds
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: it's a very strange problem.  i can't think of any kind of software bug that would account for all that.
<jamiewhite> ujjain, yes it is. If you need anymore I've been investigating and trying to build my own ubuntu from the minimal iso for weeks. For example, if you want the add-apt-repository command, you need to install python-software-properties.
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm using 11.04 Live USB, and I have a link to an FTP server in my favorites in Nautilus (I think?).  When I click it, it seems to "mount" the FTP server, so it goes into the upper pane above the favorites.  When I go to click it again later, it gives me an error message unless I click the Eject button and re-click the FTP favorites link.  This is annoying, how can I make it not do that?
<AlienDev> ubuntu 11.04 - is anyone having problems with FTP threw nautilus? for example: I can edit files via ftp or sftp or ssh, and everything still runs fairly smooth, but if i try and drag and drop a file to upload it, it kills the connection and times out the upload. it also reverts the directory nautilus is seeing to "member:computer:///". If someone could check, if it does it to someone else, i would like to report it as a bug.
<NerwenGreen> gnosis: how does one run fsck in ubuntu? in recovery mode it tells me the drive is mounted and it would cause severe damage if I ran it.
<F-3000> Hello. I got problem with booting my Ubuntu (9.04). Yesterday there was some updates, and today when I booted my laptop, it ended up into BusyBox with error "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<xangua> !eol
<xangua> F-3000: is no loger supported, upgrade to a supported version
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Stef_> Hi, i can't boot my ubuntu system without a monitor connected, can someone help me, please ?
<gnosis> NerwenGreen: might try system > admin > disk utility
<jamiewhite> Stef_: lol how else would you do it?
<GianlucaR> i'm trying to use my atheros chipset on my ubuntu 10.04 laptop with no success, i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros and installed madwifi manually, no way to have wpa_supplicant hooked to my AP, message is: "No suitable AP found." i managed to make it attached a couple of time, but it's not stable and the connectiongets dropped after some minute, some hint?
<gnosis> Stef_: what happens when you try?
<Stef_> jamiewhite: i use it as a server (but ubuntu desktop installed)
<Chipzzz> drguitar, that's curious... have you had proprietary drivers working on an older version of Ubuntu (on that laptop)?
<eklo> hello
<jamiewhite> Stef_: ah that makes more sense ;)
<Stef_> gnosis: when i start up my computer, it just hangs, because i can never connect with VNC
<eklo> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17990 i have a problem at step 2
<eklo> "Apply patch" the link leads to a site full of code
<gnosis> Stef_: how about ssh?
<eklo> what i have to do with that?
<defkult> can i use a higher linux kernel than 2.6.28 on ubuntu 10.04?
<drguitar> CHipzzz, I did install a dual boot of 8>04 Ubuntu about a 2 years ago or so and it seemed to work fine then.
<Stef_> and when i connect a monitor (but power-off state) it works
<iceroot> defkult: sure
<xangua> defkult: are you asking for permission or what¿
<Stef_> gnosis: i will try if ssh works, brb
<rafi> hello
<defkult> i was making sure it was okay
<F-3000> xangua: Then why there came updates to it that broke it?
<defkult> i have a wifi driver thats updated for 2.6.35 but on ubuntu 10.04 it only goes up to .28
<xangua> F-3000: already told you, 9.04 is not supported here
<rafi> i have some problem with persian language in ubuntu 10.04,would you help me pleade?
<defkult> is there some sort of force update the kernel?
<Chipzzz> drguitar, hmmm... can you pastebin the output from "dmesg | grep radeon" ?
<xangua> defkult: we already told you to compile and some one gave you the instructions
<F-3000> xangua: Could we play a moment that I had other version of ubuntu?
<_UsUrPeR_> ok, so I am trying to put a file someplace on my server through vsftpd with user: anonoymous
<_UsUrPeR_> I keep getting error 550 permission denied
<_UsUrPeR_> I am able to list files in there
<drguitar>  8.718389] [drm] radeon defaulting to kernel modesetting.
<drguitar> [    8.718400] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.
<drguitar> [    8.718540] radeon 0000:01:05.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<drguitar> [    8.718552] radeon 0000:01:05.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<drguitar> [    8.718568] radeon 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
<drguitar> [    8.734607] [drm] radeon: Initializing kernel modesetting.
<FloodBot1> drguitar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonez> greetings. I am new to apt, and I am wondering how I can uninstall a package without removing it's dependencies.
<Bruno`> Hi.
<jonez> specifically I want to uninstall python-scipy and install it from source
<Chipzzz> drguitar, sorry... you have to use pastebin to post the output
<Stef_> gnosis: ssh works, also webserver, fileserver works, it's just the VNC that won't work
<F-3000> xangua: My ubuntu currently denies to boot, and there's quite a buttload of stuff that I'd need to DIG if I was about to all sudden to upgrade the distro.
<Bruno`>  I am experiencing "black screens" problems. I made an application, which uses openGl (open scene graph), and works in full screen. After some minutes without using the mouse or the keyboard, the screen goes black.
<Reventlov> Hello.
<Bruno`> i've disactivated everything i could in the configuration
<Bruno`> i've also set "dpms" to off
<drguitar> again... newbie here...  pastebin?
<Stef_> gnosis: i use Remote Desktop in ubuntu, and i connect to it with RealVNC
<Reventlov> I'm searching of the source for http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Reventlov> for*
<Bruno`> now im wondering how mplayer or vlc can avoid than can of problems ??
<jamiewhite> jonez, try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/apt-get-remove-and-dependencies-183772/
<GianlucaR> drguitar: in the channel topic was stated to use it
<jonez> jamiewhite, it turns out apt-get did the right thing :)
<jonez> if I wanted it to remove dependencies, I would need to use autoremove
<GianlucaR> drguitar:  | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 |
<jonez> ty for the link :)
<jamiewhite> jonez, its usually pretty intelligent
<DarthPudding> greets all
<drguitar> did it work?
<Chipzzz> drguitar, paste.ubuntu.com ... actually, if you could put up the output from "dmesg | grep drm" instead, it would be helpful
<mang0> Craaaaaaaap! I've just installed ubuntu, and i'm trying to log in, but apparantly my password is wrong...
<mang0> is there a way to make a new user or something?
<DarthPudding> reinstall?
<defkult> fuck this, im going back to 10.04
<IdleOne> !language | defkult
<ubottu> defkult: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<defkult> how about eff this?
<defkult> better?
<coz_> defkult,  11.04  is having issues  not the least of which is user confidence at this point
<TrentonDAdams> is there an ubuntu developer channel?
<mang0> DarthPudding i'm NOT reinstalling
<jamiewhite> mang0: try this maybe <mang0>
<coz_> defkult,   did you try the classic gnome session instead?
<Chipzzz> drguitar, I don't know if it worked, you have to put the url where it was pasted in this channel
<mang0> hm?
<mang0> jamiewhite what?
<DarthPudding> mang0: if it's a fresh install, it can't take that long right?
<defkult> coz_:  i have no issues with 11.04, I just prefer my 10.04 install better
<jamiewhite> mang0, lol hang on        http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/   there we go
<Stef_> gnosis: still there ?
<mang0> It doesn't but i can't be effed to do it all over again
<DarthPudding> mang0: I'm sure there are more magical solutions, but it works
<defkult> i have nothing against 11.04
<mang0> aha!
<coz_> defkult,  understood...
<drguitar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603810/
<drguitar> sorry
<Tired_> Is there a way to preserve the changes made to a persistent live USB of 11.04 if you use that same USB to install 11.04?  I have the USB mostly set up good and I don't want to re-do all that if I can avoid it.
<ujjain> jameswhite: I pressed enter while on basic ubuntu server... does that mean it will not install it? I would have like dmultiple optoins :p
<GianlucaR> what are the layers involved between wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager? I've been following  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros but no wifi up
<gnosis> Stef_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5411980&postcount=7
<Stef_> gnosis: Thanks
<fatazzes> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   fatazzes hackdmg Maratich duckydan Laggg makulkar Terminator_ weyland low_cpu ni1s j_ack basti alaa altin spvensko_ krux moustafa iggy19 sideone pr0ton jkr801 teoman99 tuxampol bgoldsmith doleyb bsamson x3cion DarthPudding naveed Rev
<fatazzes> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   Kurwacka okenobi F-3000 ogra_ GianlucaR Bosox20051 Tired_ opusculum greyhat vanmik lahwran goshawk Mallowcheeks ujjain imT AlienDev Sansui350A AxeZ shreya mocczopka komputes olx69 ManiZach Pranav_rcmas nfrejhfw nathanforbes botcity p
<fatazzes> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING JUNE  1ST FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE THE  WAY YOU CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   Xriveryk nadirvardar Cas07 masayaaaa Raikia molecule_ grawcho Calinou jamiewhite SpitfireWP Daekdroom davidcalle xuru Zelozelos gigasoft free_loader tasse Anubisss disorient paq7512 guntbert jamespage TrentonDAdams ailo bambee stepha
<DarthPudding> I have a question if you guys don't mind. I did an upgrade from Maverick to Natty. now the machine won't boot. I've googled, but nothing found exactly matches. There is a bug open on it, but no text in it. any ideas where to start?
<moustafa> yay!  Another floodbot!
<drguitar> Chipzzz, any luck?
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Can you define "won't boot" ?
<jamiewhite> ujjain, i think tab and enter skips most of that. Enter should install.
<defkult> so what version of ubuntu is going to be the next LTS?  Anyone know?
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Also, laptop or desktop?
<ujjain> jamiewhite: hope so, :) else I would haev to do everything over again
<coz_> DarthPudding,  you dont get to grub menu?  is it a black screen?
<DarthPudding> I'm assuming it hits grub. it's stuck at the nice Ubuntu logo. all 5 of the dots are red.
<moustafa> defkult: 12.04 is the next LTS
<DarthPudding> desktop
<Chipzzz> drguitar, it looks like it's working...
<coz_> DarthPudding,  ah
<defkult> cool beans
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Lastly: Video card type
<DarthPudding> Virtualbox
<gdoteof> I have a laptop running 9.10; i rebooted it and it booted into some initramfs ash shell
<gdoteof> i can't mount my drive
<hackdmg> salve
<hackdmg> qualcuno parla italiano?????
<GianlucaR> ciao hackdmg
<gdoteof> but, it doesn't seem like it could just be a hardware failure
<CarlFK> DarthPudding: hold down shift, that should get you the grub menu - pick the 2nd option "...recovery"
<hackdmg> Ciao GianlucaR
<Pici> !it | hackdmg
<ubottu> hackdmg: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<moustafa> gdoteof: Initramfs may be a corrupt partition, or hard drive failure.  I hope you have backups
<GianlucaR> hackdmg: io ma non faccio parte del supporto ufficiale, you're requested to speak EN here :)
<jamiewhite> ujjain, you could just install the server from the terminal that it'll boot up to if not. Those options are easier alternatives than using the command line when next you boot, but can still install anything. Just need the package names.
<MK``> Support for 9.10 ended on Sunday :P
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Virtualbox errors are trickier to handle.
<gdoteof> moustafa: i mostly do.. i will have lost a good chunk of work though
<ujjain> jamiewhite: does not seem to boot :P
<DarthPudding> I tried the recovery on the alternate cd, and it didn't seem to help alot. let me try the onboard one
<F-3000> moustafa: Or he got same problem as I do with ending into busybox.
<drguitar> Chipzzz, but 3D video tests donot work and most games will not run (like they did before)...
<gdoteof> more likely a corrupt partition since initramfs must be coming from the hd
<Chipzzz> drguitar, take a look in Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects and see what the setting is
<gdoteof> moustafa: any hints on where to look for attempting to recover?
<mang0> jamiewhite: The grub menu doesn't come up D:
<MK``> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<MK``> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Chaorain> Hey I have a live USB, partition 1 is Fat32 and Partition 2 is ISO(some numbers). Grub is installed on partition 1 but when I try to boot to the drive I just et a GRUB Bash, Help?
<jamiewhite> ujjain, first: what minimal iso is it? second: does it just get stuck at the underscore at boot?
<drguitar> Chipzzz, the setting is at "none"
<F-3000> gdoteof: is there text "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/... does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" ?
<gdoteof> F-3000: no
<Chipzzz> drguitar, Set it to Normal
<moustafa> gdoteof: I had a similar issue recently.  The only way I was able to get my data off the drive was to give it a slight hit on one of its sides.  Otherwise, the data would have been lost on the drive.
<gdoteof> when i try and mount it says attempt to access beyond end of device3
<ujjain> jamiewhite: mini.iso 32bit, 11.04. it did the first time only underscore, 2nd time a white line.
<DarthPudding> CarlFK: I'm at the recovery menu.. which option?
<jamiewhite> mang0, same at you: does it just get stuck at the underscore at boot?
<gdoteof> moustafa: but it's weird because i would assume initramfs would not even come up if the hd was f'd
<mang0> IDk, I rebooted and it runs memory check like it used to with windows, then goes straight to the account menu in ubuntu
<jamiewhite> ujjain, see I'm having this problem. I've had to revert to 10.10 minimals because somethings wrong with 11.04
<mang0> jamiewhite: ------------^
<DarthPudding> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moustafa> gdoteof: It may be able to read the first 512 kb on the drive, which is enough.  If you're unable to even mount the drive from a LiveCD, it may be your issue.
<DarthPudding> :)
<drguitar> Chipzzz,  Hmmm, it is now working...  I checked this several times over the last week and it would always tell me that I could not go to that seting.
<Tired_> The error message I get in Nautilus on the FTP server is "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "TV Shows": Host closed connection".  Works fine when I eject and re-click it.
<ujjain> jamiewhite: this is a fresh install. I think I will do it again with the server cd.
<moustafa> gdoteof: What's the drive make?
<CarlFK> DarthPudding:   um.... I forget what they are.   and need to run.. can someone else take over?
<Chipzzz> :))
<funnylookinhat> With 10.10 I was able to Alt + Right Click windows to be able to set them to be on every workspace, etc... now it doesn't seem to work anymore ( Ubuntu Classic 11.04 ) - Any ideas?
<Medjai> is it possible to use gnome 2 themes with unity?
<DarthPudding> resume, repair, grub, ....
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Try using Boot into Safe Graphics
<DarthPudding> trying repair now
<ujjain> jamiewhite: yes, now it´s the underscore. I did install grub, but does not show up, will do reinstall.
<funnylookinhat> Err - I meant, Alt + Right Click for non-native windows, like Audacious
<drguitar> Chipzzz, I'll run the 3d est now...
<MK``> funnylookinhat: your keyboard shortcuts may have gotten reset, is all
<ActionParsnip> funnylookinhat: are there bugs logged? have you looked in ccsm
<gdoteof> moustafa: not sure.. it's a lenovo t410
<jamiewhite> ujjain, i think its 11.04 minimal iso's, try 10.10 maybe?
<dsouz401> I'm just starting out using IRC. Can someone please explain how to do the IRC registration thing
<Chipzzz> drguitar, if it works, don't ask too many questions ;)
<ActionParsnip> dsouz401: ask in #freenode
<funnylookinhat> ActionParsnip, MK`` I'll try checking keyboard shortcuts with CCSM - good idea, thanks!
<gdoteof> ugh.  i am trying to boot from liveusb; says: could not find kernel image: linux
<mang0> !register | dsouz401
<ubottu> dsouz401: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<avinash_mali> i need help regarding BitDefender anti-virus on ubuntu x86_64bit
<DarthPudding> moustafa: hmmm.. I chose repair, let me let it finish and get back to it
<moustafa> gdoteof: Huh...*looks up specs*
<gdoteof> i used unetbootin and the iso from ubuntu.org
<jamiewhite> mang0, what do you mean by account menu?
<dsouz401> ubottu, ActionParsnip ok thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avinash_mali> i installed BitDefender using ubuntu-10.10-nautilus-bitdefender_100-1_amd64.deb
<DarthPudding> moustafa: the funny thing is, I upgraded a maverick on a physical in the same manner, and had no issues.
<mang0> like, in ubuntu it asks who I'd like to logig as...
<GianlucaR> does someone managed to have ath_pci, wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager getting a wifi up with atheros chip?
<mang0> jamiewhite: ^
<olskolirc> where can I get an older version of gimp im on natty and 2.6.11 gimp doesn't work
<gdoteof> seagate it looks like
<gdoteof> moustafa: ^^
<avinash_mali> but cannot locate it among applications..
<funnylookinhat> ActionParsnip, MK`` Any idea what category/tool that shortcut would be under?  Gnome Compatability was a no go
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: maybe a ppa
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Physical does not translate to virtual
<ActionParsnip> funnylookinhat: not sure,i dont use compiz
<moustafa> gdoteof: I think you found the source of the issue.  My problem was also with a Seagate drive
<drguitar> Chipzzz, it seems to be 9poorly) but working
<Tired_> Is what I type here reaching the channel?  Can anyone else see it, or just me?
<MK``> funnylookinhat: no idea.
<DarthPudding> moustafa: yeah I know. drivers make the difference
<anadon> Last time I was here, i didn't need to prove that I am human...was there an attack?
<moustafa> gdoteof: It was 2.1 years old
<F-3000> moustafa: Could you give any hint how to try to fix booting on my case? UUID is correct, sda2 is mountable.
<gdoteof> this one is <1yr
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Not just that.  Physical components can't be perfectly emulated
<Zelozelos> anadon if i remember right there were some spoofers and spammers n other things goin on
<drguitar> Chipzzz, what got it working?
<Chipzzz> drguitar, you can try the higher setting but I doubt that it will work... I'd call it a success at this point ;)
<jamiewhite> olskolirc, maybe try the launchpad page?
<DarthPudding> moustafa: for the most part I've had very little problems with vb, but there is a first time for everything
<ActionParsnip> Tired_: i can see your text
<moustafa> F-3000: Have you tried running fsck on the drive?  You could just access it from a LiveCD and try to check the drive using the Disk Utility
<Tired_> Ah, thank you, ActionParsnip.  :)
<Chipzzz> drguitar, most likely when you were installing the proprietary drivers it needed to be rebooted or cold started or something
<avinash_mali>  i installed BitDefender using ubuntu-10.10-nautilus-bitdefender_100-1_amd64.deb,  but cannot locate it among applications..
<DarthPudding> moustafa: ahhhhh I think I see what's up
<F-3000> moustafa: fsck on sda2? I'll try that.
<anadon> weird...anyways, how to I encrpyt my installation?  Just use truecrypt?
<avinash_mali> i installed BitDefender using ubuntu-10.10-nautilus-bitdefender_100-1_amd64.deb,  but cannot locate it among applications..
<avinash_mali> help..
<drguitar> Chipzzz, thanks for the help... I will work at geting it running smoother... take care
<Chipzzz> drguitar, as I said, if it works, I wouldn't jinx it by asking too many questions about why (lol)
<avinash_mali> plz
<DarthPudding> moustafa: I got it to run in failsafeX mode, logged in, and got a message that I don't have the hardware to run Unity. I had planned on choosing Ubuntu Classic anyway
<moustafa> F-3000: Best from a live environment, just to be safe
<moustafa> DarthPudding: Funny, it should have fallen into Ubuntu Classic on bootup
<Jacinator> so people can help me on this irc?
<olskolirc> ok thanks
<DarthPudding> moustafa: it just hung. setting for UC now and booting, let's see how it works
<jamiewhite> avinash_mali: try searching for it, in ubuntu software centre.
<ActionParsnip> Jacinator: yes, ask and the channel with help if it can
<F-3000> moustafa: Should I use newer distro than 9.04 (LiveUSB)?
<Reventlov> I'm searching for sources of http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<avinash_mali> jamiewhite, i did it
<defkult> avinash_mali: did you read the package title?
<moustafa> F-3000: I would recommend it.
<Stef_> gnosis: It works thanks! But i have also another problem, is it possible to send an email when i shutdown my ubuntu system?
<avinash_mali> s
<gnosis> avinash_mali: man bdc
<moustafa> F-3000: Are you still on 9.10 or dud you upgrade recently?
<defkult> avinash_mali: bitdefender /nautilus/ amd64.deb
<avinash_mali> i did the installation successfully..
<ileavasile> hi all
<MK``> avinash_mali: check to see if it is in /usr/share/applications
<koperino> Hi there, When I connect my Ipod i get this message : Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, anybody help
<Jacinator> My microphone isn't working on Ubuntu, it does work on Windows 7 though. Does anyone have an idea on how to fix it?
<MK``> there is usually a shortcut there to all your programs
<defkult> looks like it might be integrated into nautilus
<F-3000> moustafa: I got 9.04 on my laptop. It got some updates yesterday, and today it declined to boot, ending into busybox.
<jamiewhite> avinash_mali: and it showed you where to find it?
<moustafa> Jacinator: Have you checked the sound configuration?
<ileavasile> i instaled radiotray but it says that is a gstream plugin mising and its not working
<ileavasile> what to to?
<Jacinator> Yes I have, it does not have my microphone in there.
<avinash_mali> k
<DarthPudding> moustafa: stuck at userspace bootsplash on boot. definitely looks like a problem with vb. I need to update the additions. it's possible it can't do video until I re-do the additions
<defkult> sudo apt-get install gstream
<Stef_> Hi, is it possible to send an email when i shutdown my ubuntu system ?
<GianlucaR> bye all
<GianlucaR> quit
<moustafa> F-3000: In that case, try using 10.04 (at least) and run an fsck on the entire drive
<defkult> Stef_: try to look for some sort of task scheduler
<Tired_> Hi.  I'm using 11.04 Live USB, and I have a link to an FTP server in my favorites in Nautilus (I think?).  When I click it, it seems to "mount" the FTP server, so it goes into the upper pane above the favorites.  When I go to click it again later, it gives me an error message "Sorry, could not display all the contents of "TV Shows": Host closed connection" unless I click the Eject button and re-click the FTP favorites link.  This is ann
<Tired_> oying, how can I make it not do that?
<moustafa> Jacinator: There is nothing in Input Devices, at all?
<ActionParsnip> Stef_: i believe you can email from CLI, so you can add the command to your shutdown script but before the networking stops
<moustafa> Jacinator: Is the input device muted?
<x-ip> hi
<moustafa> hello x-ip
<x-ip> is it possible to put the unity left bar at the bottom ?
<Jacinator> Yes there is, my webcam microphone is in there, but I do not want that one.
<MK``> no x-ip
<moustafa> x-ip: No, not yet
<x-ip> ups :,(
<x-ip> thanks :)
<funnylookinhat> ActionParsnip, MK`` call me crazy, but I realized if I change the window theme to anything, all of a sudden I can access the menu like I did before... time to file a bug  :)
<ActionParsnip> !away > sebrock|away
<ubottu> sebrock|away, please see my private message
<moustafa> x-ip: It might be possible in the future, but for now, the position is permanent
<MK``> haha, nice find funnylookinhat :P
<F-3000> moustafa: I'll do that, thanks for the advice.
<x-ip> thanks moustafa MK`` :)
<gnosis> Stef_: http://www.syntaxtechnology.com/2009/06/email-on-shutdown-and-restart/ might help
<Stef_> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your answer, that was my idea to, but where do i find the file that i need to edit ?
<moustafa> F-3000, x-ip No problems
<erik333> x-ip: rotate the  monitor in the X setup - only downside is that youll have to til your head to read stuff :P
<Stef_> gnosis: Thanks, will look :)
<ActionParsnip> Stef_: gnosis's link seems useful
<ileavasile> i instale radiptray but when i want to play a radio station it says that i have a missing gstream plugin please help me
<Stef_> ActionParsnip: Yes indeed thanks!
<ileavasile> radiotray*
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Yes there is something in my input devices, my webcam microphone is in there, but I do not want that one.
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<Chillinc> i didn't like the left sided unity bar at first...but i agree that it makes more sense to conserve more verticle screen real estate
<gnewb> Is the Tor Browser Bundle in the repos or do I need to add it to the sources.list and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> ileavasile: try:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<MK``> they will probably add the ability to move it to the right for Arabic/etc. support
<DarthPudding> moustafa: it's alive! stupid vbox additions. you have to update the vbox additions after the upgrade. sigh
<moustafa> Jacinator: Have you tried booting with the microphone plugged in?
<Chillinc> why would arabic need it on the right?
<moustafa> DarthPudding: That's standard procedure
<koperino> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, is the message i get when i connect ipod, anybody help?
<MK``> Chillinc: most right-to-left scripts mirror the UI as well heh
<gdoteof> cannot find device with /sbin/init
<Chillinc> hmm
<sburwood1> Where do I go to send a error message off the chat room?
<DarthPudding> moustafa: but usually I can update them after a kernel patch or such after boot. first time it wouldn't boot at all without the additions
<Chillinc> didn't know that lol
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Yes I have
<SavoxUnity> Hey guys, I have been having a problem, I hope its a simple fix, programs like Chromium and XChat will not save my config, chrome asks each time I open if I want it to be default, and Xchat will ALWAYS show the network list and channel list.  I have tried sudo chown myaccount /home/myaccount/*
<DarthPudding> moustafa: like.. initial install.. I add the additions later. this wouldn't let me back in at all
<Chillinc> i'd somewhat prefer it on the right if my 2nd monitor wasn't on the right
<Chipzzz> gdoteof, which device?
<symaxian> anyone else notice that separate X sessions for separate monitors under nvidia doesnt work with unity?
<DarthPudding> moustafa: thanks for your help.
<MK``> Chillinc: see https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ar/wiki/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%AD%D8%AF%D8%A9
<symaxian> However Twinview works
<moustafa> DarthPudding: That's because Unity needs Compiz to run by default.  It may have caused an issue with the upgrade
<moustafa> DarthPudding: No probs
<ActionParsnip> SavoxUnity: try:  sudo chown -R myaccount:myaccount /home/myaccount
<Whitor> SavoxUnity, Not sure... just guessing, but when you did a sudo chown ... did you set owner to root?
<gdoteof> Chipzzz: systemrescue disk just tried alllm ypartitions
<SavoxUnity> Whitor, ofcourse not, I used my id, savoxis
<Chillinc> MK``, interesting.  I'm actually taking Arabic next semester so that's good to know ha
 * SavoxUnity moved to Ubuntu from Gentoo, and knows his way around
<MK``> :P
<DarthPudding> moustafa: I went into safe, enabled classic, and still could not get in. it's something with the new driver.
<Whitor> SavoxUnity, did you use -R ?
<Chipzzz> gdoteof, do you have a live cd?
<Whitor> SavoxUnity, nm
<moustafa> Jacinator: How about in Hardware? Do you see more than one?
<MK``> I'm heading off guys have a good one
<SavoxUnity> Whitor, tesing it now, brb
<ActionParsnip> SavoxUnity: I didn't know that did I. I assume nothing
<Chillinc>  /sigh im thinking the only option to fix my problem is reinstalling ubuntu
<Jacinator> Moustafa: In my hardware it says 2 things: Internal Audio and Webcam
<thebastl> hi is it possible to make empathy display a name and not my icqnumber?
<moustafa> Jacinator: Which one is selected?
<sburwood1> I just pasted a problem with update-manager at the follwing address.http://paste.ubuntu.com/603817/
<sburwood1> Who can help me?
<SavoxUnity> well, looks like chown -R savoxis:savoxis /home/savoxis/*
<SavoxUnity>  
<SavoxUnity> fixed it
<SavoxUnity> BUT
<FloodBot1> SavoxUnity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Whitor> buts suck
<SavoxUnity> Chromoium browser still askes every time I open it though
<Whitor> was it open when you did the command ?
<Whitor> SavoxUnity, ^^
<SavoxUnity> yes Whatamess
<SavoxUnity> err
<SavoxUnity> Whitor,
<sss314> How do I set my default browser?
<Whitor> close it... do it again
<SavoxUnity> No dice.... Whitor, I have a sinking suspicion its trying to write to a file NOT in my home...
<gnosis> sss314: system > preferences > preferred applications
<SavoxUnity> Ill run it from a term for output
<Whitor> perhaps... I don't use chromium
<Whitor> weird if it did though
<SavoxUnity> I love linux
<sss314> gnosis thanks
<SavoxUnity> easy debug
<SavoxUnity> awk: cannot open /home/savoxis/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list (No such file or directory)
<Whitor> there you go !
<Whitor> reinstall perhaps ?
<SavoxUnity> Naw
<SavoxUnity> touch /home/savoxis/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<SavoxUnity> then reopen
<SavoxUnity> did the trick
<Chipzzz> sburwood1, have you tried "sudo apt-get update" ?
<SavoxUnity> thx for the help Whitor
<FloodBot1> SavoxUnity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Whitor> cool
<Whitor> SavoxUnity, thank ActionParsnip
<sburwood1> not yet
 * SavoxUnity tips his hat in ActionParsnip's direction
<Reventlov> Need the source of  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Sorry for late response, internal audio is selected.
<qin> Reventlov: Why? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_pastebins
<moustafa> Jacinator: What's the profile at the bottom in Hardware?
<gdoteof> Chipzzz: i am booted off a systemrescue disk right now
<gdoteof> running testdisk
<Reventlov> qin: because I want the sources ?
<mcdondan> How do I add widgets to the toolbar in Unity?
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: Thanks, I am somewhat scared to do something and crash the computer
<Chipzzz> gdoteof, what happened that trashed the system?
<gdoteof> Chipzzz: no idea.  just started it up
<IdleOne> mcdondan: they are called indicators now. see apt-cache search indicator
<olskolirc> ok so natty has no gimp!
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  instal it..
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: I just realised that I did that with the computer that works ok
<IdleOne> olskolirc: not installed by default
<olskolirc> gimp on natty is broke for most of us
<mcdondan> IdleOne: thanks, I'll look into that
<Dr_Willis> olskolirc:  the last realase did not include gimp by default either i recall
<olskolirc> its broke Dr_Willis it crashed on startup
<ujjain> do I need an extra repisotry for git?
<gsr> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu server from 10.10 to 11.04.  I ran aptitude install update-manager-core, and it installed fine, but do-release-upgrade isn't located anywhere!  Is there something else i must install?
<Pici> olskolirc: Is there a bug logged?
<IdleOne> report bugs
<Chipzzz> sburwood1, lol
<gnosis> Reventlov: so go ask one of the devs nicely?
<Pici> ujjain: no, the package name is git-core though.
<ujjain> Pici: unable to locate
<Guest1535> anyone uses steam under wine?
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: I'm trying to repair the portable and chat with the desktop
<olskolirc> i don't know Pici but i see threads talking about it has a bug nobody can get their gimp up
<Dr_Willis> Guest1535:  yes. it works.. some games work.. some dont
<coz_> Guest1535,   I dot not ...sorry
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Analog Stereo Duplex
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Guest1535
<ubottu> Guest1535: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Pici> ujjain: What release of Ubuntu?
<Chipzzz> gdoteof, did it do anything at all when you started it up?
<ujjain> Pici: 11.04 server.
<ganeshran> Hi I just upgraded to Natty. But the normal linux boot is not working. If I select Previous linux versions from the grub menu, it works. Can anyone tell me how to repair the installation
<gdoteof> it jus tboots into initramfs with an ash shell
<gdoteof> won't let me mo unt the partition
<ujjain> Pici: maybe network issue
<Chipzzz> sburwood1, try "sudo apt-get update" and see if you get the same message
<fatal_ERROR777> hello to everyone, I have got a problem with a lock screen. If I leave my laptop in that state for a long time, I can's see the window where I suppose to type in my pass to unlock so I am forced to turn it off by a power button. Any ideas of fixing it? Running Ubuntu 11.04.
<Pici> ujjain: It should be available in main.
<gdoteof> of course my backups are old
<Reventlov> gnosis: who are the devs ? :p
<gsr> I am trying to upgrade ubuntu server from 10.10 to 11.04.  I ran aptitude install update-manager-core, and it installed fine, but do-release-upgrade isn't located anywhere!  Is there something else i must install?
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: Still encounters an error with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/be.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Guest1535> Dr_Willis, well it does not.. atleast not properly! i've installed wine with apt-get install wine1.3, downloaded and installed steam with wine msiexec /i file.msi, configured it to run with windows 7 and whenever it loads everything it crashes.
<moustafa> Jacinator: Try playing with the settings in there.  Alternatively, look in the Input tab, see if you can change the input connector to something else.
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: The same problem about parsing or opening that - whatever that is
<ganeshran> Can someone tell me how to repair the upgrade of Natty? Currently my boot is freezing at "Checking Battery State"
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Alright, will do, I'll contact you afterwards.
<edbian> fatal_ERROR777: I think your computer is suspending to RAM.  Turn that feature off
<jrib> gsr: are you sure it's not located anywhere?  update-manager-core provides /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Guest1535:  all ive had to do in the past was run it with that msiecec option, and it worked.   I dident configure it with windows 7 or anything liek that,.
<ActionParsnip> SavoxUnity: try: rm -r ~/config/chromium     then run the browser
<Stef_> gnosis: i now use vnc4server for my problem, it works, the problem is, i need to start it first with ssh. can i add a command to rc.local to start vnc4server at startup?
<ActionParsnip> SavoxUnity: np man (I started on Gentoo ;))
<ujjain> is there a network config wizard for command line?
<sburwood1> another command to help me?
<Dr_Willis> Stef_:  su (some option to switch to the right user) -c vnc4server   (i think)
<gusg1> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10. The network manager widget on my top menu bar is blanked out.
<Chipzzz> sburwood1, try "sudo apt-cache gencaches"
<Dr_Willis> Stef_:  or sudo might be able to do it.. I did it once ages ago.
<Guest1535> Dr_Willis, /sadface, it works for me but whenever it is fully loaded it crashes.
<ganeshran> Someone please help me!! How to repair upgrade of Natty installation.
<Guest1535> i.e, it takes a while to load, then show my friends, and poof, crash
<koshie> Hi
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: wicd has a cli interface, I known network manager has one too but I'm not sure what it is
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: Same problem ... same error message
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: does that mean it´ll work via console?
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: nmcli
<ujjain> Server install was done with dhcp...
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: yes, great stuff :)
<Tyr999999> Hello. When i play a Flashvideo it starts becoming "choppy" after approx. ten mins. Anyone an idea?
<gsr> jrib: nope, its not there.   check it: http://pastebin.com/zcZs0gSD
<ujjain> oh wait, my network does not work, so I cannot use it :p
<SavoxUnity> apt-build world FTW
<Pici> ujjain: cli = comand-line-interface
<ujjain> how do I set gateway?
<ujjain> gateway is set via dhcp as *
<ujjain> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<edbian> ujjain: You do not set the gateway if you're using dhcp
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: nmcli is the cli applet to configure network manager in cli, personally I use wicd-curses as it has a nice cli gui :)
<ujjain> edbian: my dhcp might not work correctly.
<douknoukem> hello
<coz_> douknoukem,  hey
<douknoukem> anyone knows how to install gplot
<edbian> ujjain: Then fix the dhcp server
<douknoukem> in the text file
<ujjain> well, my internet is not working, I don´t think my dhcp works properly, but I don´t use dhcp
<douknoukem> it says To install, edit the gplot.pl file and set the first line of the
<douknoukem> script to the location of your perl (do not delete the -w flag), e.g.
<douknoukem>   #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<FloodBot1> douknoukem: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> ujjain: Or use a static address
<llutz> ujjain: repair your dhcpd or edit dhclient.conf
<ujjain> install worked fine via dhcp
<ActionParsnip> ujjain: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-debian-ubutnu-set-default-gateway-ipaddress/
<ganeshran> Hi Is there a command to repair a ubuntu upgrade? My grub menu default boot gets stuck at Checking Battery State
<sburwood1> Chipzzz: Still no luck
<ujjain> ActionParsnip: ok, that solved it!
<Zelozelos> i barely cought the message about connecting to free node, can someone please fill me in, waht do i need 2 do to continue connecting?
<Pici> Zelozelos: You are connected to freenode.
<shmup> sooo, on my vps running 10.04, everytime i log in i see: 17 packages can be updated. 11 updates are security updates.
<shmup> yet, nothing upgrades
<shmup> when running sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jacinator> Moustafa: I have tried them all, nothing gave me different options.
<koshie> How can I install some packages, without internet on the computer, with a .iso on a USB stick ? It's possible ?
<ujjain> Zelozelos: it is a fake message.
<Zelozelos> Pici, ummm,....duh? to continue connecting to freenode??
<ujjain> Zelozelos: the user was banned.
<moustafa> shmup: Try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gsr> shmup: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<fatal_ERROR777> edbian: thanks for the reply, must try it
<Zelozelos> ahh so it wasnt true?
<Pici> Zelozelos: You mean the spam from before? Its spam. Ignore it.
<edbian> fatal_ERROR777: sure
<ujjain> Zelozelos: no
<Zelozelos> ty
<moustafa> Jacinator: What's your microphone?
<mang0|NOMMIN> Is there a way to make a new account without logging in?
<Chipzzz> sburwood1, this seems to be a common problem... here's a bbs that seems to have a solution: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/155062
<shmup> gsr & moustafa: nothing.
<shmup> gsr: i tried it before. i'm wondering if my vps provider won't allow that?
<edbian> mang0|NOMMIN: You cannot do anything on the system without logging in
<shmup> if that's a standard nature of vps's or something
<Reventlov> One dev of ubuntu.com here ?
<gsr> shmup: then you should get a connection error
<gsr> or something along those lines
<Pici> Reventlov: What information are you looking for?
<shmup> gsr: yeah well, hm. it's just acting like i don't have available dist-upgrades. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Tyr999999> Hello? :(
<mang0|NOMMIN> edbian My password isn't working
<mang0|NOMMIN> FUU
<Reventlov> Pici: I'me searching for the sources of the pastebin
<edbian> mang0|NOMMIN: Then you can't log in :P
<mang0|NOMMIN> clever one, you are
<mang0|NOMMIN> ;)
<Jacinator> Moustafa: My Microphone is a Trust Headset Microphone.
<edbian> mang0|NOMMIN: Not nearly as clever as you!
<moustafa> Tyr999999: ?
<moustafa> Jacinator: USB?
<Tyr999999> (20:00:05) Tyr: Hello. When i play a Flashvideo it starts becoming "choppy" after approx. ten mins. Anyone an idea?
<edbian> mang0|NOMMIN: I think you could boot a live CD, chroot and then make a new user.  Do you have physical access to this machine>?
<mang0|NOMMIN> chroot?
<mang0|NOMMIN> I'm a ubuntu noob
<edbian> mang0|NOMMIN: chroot
<mang0|NOMMIN> installed 45 mins ago
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Nope,
<gnosis> mang0|NOMMIN: boot a livecd and modify /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Its in the rear jacket.
<mehdi> hi
<edbian> gnosis: can you manually edit /etc/shadow?  They're hashes right?
<Maahes> anyone know of a program that will take a bunch of linked html documents and stitch them together into a single document?
<Reventlov> Pici: or a good argument why not :p ( sorry for my english )
<edbian> Maahes: cat
<mang0> gnosis I have installed 11.04, and I have 10.10 LiveCd
<edbian> mang0: that is fine
<moustafa> Jacinator: I take it you tried plugging it into a different port if another is available?
<mang0> And I have no clue what I'm doing with ubuntu XD
<mehdi> i have ubuntu 11.04 but ubuntu cant see my wireless pls help
<edbian> mang0: You came to the right place :)
<eiriksvin> anyone here using magic jack on Ubuntu?
<edbian> mehdi: What card do you have?
<mang0> mehdi: I have the sam problem, but I'm sorting it out
<mang0> same*
<edbian> mang0: what card do you have?
<moustafa> mehdi: Try connecting with a wired connection, and go to the Additional Drivers tool
<mang0> broadcome 802.11 I think
<mehdi> i dont know i have iMAC which i install ubuntu on that
<Jacinator> Moustafa: Yes I have, I've tried plugging it into the front jacket, but it didn't work either.
<mang0> right
<mang0> edbian
<edbian> mang0: broadcom bcm43XX ???
<mehdi> now i m connecting with wire
<mang0> may I pm you?
<mang0> yes edbian
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moustafa> Jacinator: Consider filing a bug, or looking for a similar issue on Launchpad
<edbian> mang0: yes pm me
<mehdi> where is addition driver tools
<Pici> Reventlov: I couldn't find the source on Launchpad myself, try asking in #ubuntu-website
<edbian> mehdi: Can you pastebin the output of sudo lspci -k   ?
<mehdi> i m at ubuntu 11.04 i m so new pls help me on this i appreciate
<Reventlov> thanks Pici
<mehdi> ok i ll now
<edbian> mehdi: waiting for you :)
<mehdi> ok a moment pls i m so slow pls thank u
<Jacinator> Moustafa: I'm sorry, I'm kinda new to Ubuntu. What is Launchpad?
<edbian> mehdi: No worries.  Take your time
<mehdi> oh my god is alot should post it here?
<Pici> !bugs | Jacinator
<ubottu> Jacinator: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<edbian> mehdi: use paste.ubuntu.com
<edbian> mehdi: It's not that much!
<edbian> :D
<frybye> hi - how to import bookmarks from ff into chromium, natty..?
<moustafa> Jacinator: It would be ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<edbian> frybye: export them to html in firefox.  Import them using the others
<mehdi> ok even i dont know what is paste.ubuntu.com
<mehdi> so so sorry i m stuck
<bindi> mehdi: a website you should open
<viskos> After the 11.04 update the "Ubuntu" (Unify) mode dosent work. Only "Ubuntu classic" (Gnome). What can i do?
<mehdi> u mean i just paste it here
<mehdi> oh ok
<moustafa> mehdi: Have you tried what I asked you?
<frybye> chromium cannor "see" the exported bookmarks.html i exptedto my home dir..
<ujjain> are there perl packages via apt-get available? perl-DBI perl-DBD perl-Class-Unload perl-IO-Socket
<mehdi> u mean from tools?
<moustafa> viskos: Do you have 3D enabled drivers enabled?
<Chipzzz> viskos: be happy... everyone is complaining loudly about Unity ;)
<frybye> ebdian sounds logical . if it would actually work..
<moustafa> Chipzzz: Not everyone.  Go to omgubuntu for a different take
<viskos> Hehe, so I noticed....nopp, no 3D
<mehdi> ok i pasted there
<edbian> mehdi: go to paste.ubuntu.com  in your browser.  Copy and paste the output of the command into the box.  hit submit, give me the link to that site.
<viskos> the desktop starts up and the backround picture shows but no menues
<ganeshran> There is a gdm issue with 11.04. Any idea how to fix it?
<viskos> ATI Radeon
<viskos> eMachine
<ganeshran> My login is stuck at Checking Battery state
<frybye> edbian: chromium wants to import a x-appl-html file - what i have is a *.html
<fatal_ERROR777> so sad that Project Torque (car racing game)has issues in WINE
<mehdi> ok this is the link:http://paste.ubuntu.com/603827/
<edbian> frybye: I didn't look into it with that detail.  hang on :P
<Chipzzz> moustafa, omg! Thanks for that... I really like the site :)
<edbian> mehdi: reading
<mehdi> thanks alot for your time
<edbian> mehdi: no prob
<viskos> Ive tried reinstall ubuntu desktop whit no sucess
<edbian> frybye: Mine allows text/html  What happens when you just import the *.html in chrome?
<philsf> since the upgrade to Natty, I lost the ability to use Alt-Tab. how can I restore this behaviour?
<frybye> when i try to import html it cant see the file..
<new_kid1> frybye : which version ?
<frybye> edbian: because it is looking for some special "flavour" html or??
<frybye> new_kid1: vers. of chromium - from repos..
<edbian> mehdi: You have a BCM4321  this is partially supported in kernel 2.6.39 and up.  What kernel are you running (sudo uname -a)
<trism> frybye: how are you importing? Wrench/Bookmarks Manager/Organize/Import bookmarks... worked here with a freshly exported set from firefox
<edbian> frybye: Change the drop down box so that it accepts anything?
<frybye> 11.0696.57
<mehdi> Linux mehdi-iMac 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<edbian> mehdi: I knew it was supported in 2.6.39 because of this:  http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<frybye> drop down box has no choice apparently..
<mehdi> its settled with additional drivers thanks alot i can see my wireless now
<txomon> anyone knows how to convert RAID1 into separate drives using ubuntu?
<edbian> mehdi: We can try to get it to work on your kernel even though this site says it's too old. Do you want to do that?
<frybye> i am on an eeePc - perhaps that is relevant..?
<trism> frybye: no I am on one too
<new_kid1> frybye: 11.0696.57 Same here & it can import
<uni00> how install cream
<mehdi> i got it dear thank u so much with installing additional drivers
<edbian> mehdi: ?
<edbian> mehdi: what?
<sveinse> How can I stop the gvfsd daemon?
<txomon> anyone knows about RAID1 to separate disks?
<frybye> trism: thatbis how i try but the window does not see the plain-vanilla-html file..
<volty> hi, going to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, anyone had bad experience ?
<mehdi> its settled i went to additional driver and i activated and its running now
<edbian> mehdi: Awesome :)
<edbian> mehdi: I didn't even do anything!
<frybye> i will play around a bit - see if i can tweak the thing to work..
<edbian> frybye: rename the file to have the extension chrome wants
<mehdi> no u did alot thank u but i still have one big problem which i m stuck on that for six month i just gave up
<Chipzzz> sveinse, "sudo kill -9 gvfsd"
<edbian> mehdi: What is that?
<frybye> edbian: not sure how to do that??
<edbian> frybye: right click the file, rename it
<aBs0lut30> has anyone been able to get any of the new iSCSI targets(LIO,SCST,ect) working under natty?
<Jacinator> Moustafa: I have reported the bug.
<mehdi> i dont have sound i installed ubuntu 10.4 and 10.10 and 11.04 and it never worked so many ppl tried but it never worked i cant listen music or watch movie
<uni00> how install Cream Desktop Environment in ubuntu11.04?
<Raymond__> hellp
<Raymond__> o
<frybye> well yeah - but i was not aware that html could be called anything but html??
<Dr_Willis> !info cream
<ubottu> cream (source: cream): VIM macros that make the VIM easier to use for beginners. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.42-1 (natty), package size 734 kB, installed size 2600 kB
<Dr_Willis> Never heard of a cream desktop enviroment.
<Raymond__> when is the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/ updated with the latest 11.04 build?
<frybye> edbian: give me a few mins-- brb
<trism> frybye: did you export the bookmarks as html or json? firefox has the option for both, and it doesn't look like chromium will import json, by default anyway
<IdleOne> uni00: http://cream-project.org/install/
<edbian> frybye: sure
<filosofixit> Is there anyone who knows how to revert from the nvidia OSS driver to the Nvidia binary driver through SSH? A friend of mine uninstalled the Nvidia binary driver but got a black screen after restart, but I am able to SSH in to his box..
<sirninja> I'm having trouble getting grub to load when the computer boots.. I installed ubuntu and the installation finished, but when I reboot, it still goes straight to windows
<pestilence> arrrgh...who changed the location of errno.h without checking to make sure it doesn't break things.
<frybye> trism: as html..
<frybye> brb
<Dr_Willis> filosofixit:  you mean install the nvidia-current package to reinstall the nvidia driver?  :)
<necromancer> has anyone made an init.d script for Red5 (a flash streaming server)
<necromancer> ?*
<koshie> How can I install some packages, without internet on the computer, with a .iso on a USB stick ? It's possible ?
<karan> hello
<Chipzzz> sirninja, hold down the shift key while the machine boots & you should get the grub menu... from there you can start troubleshooting
<frybye> trism: edbian - whT is APPLICATION/X-HTML""?
<new_kid1> koshie: aptoncd
<koshie> new_kid1, I will google that, thank you
<edbian> frybye: .xhtml  (my guess)
<Raymond__> when is the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/ updated with the latest 11.04 build? Can anybody trigger this to the right person?
<pestilence> how do you create a new bug on the web with launchpad
<frybye> sorry messed that..
<sirninja> Chipzzz: I tried holding down shift, it seems that the bios is just skipping grub altogether
<edbian> frybye: Or just point it at /usr/bin/firefox
<edbian> frybye: I think that's what it wants
<frybye> ok i will try to change the name.. oh - ok try that
<grobda24> Is Ubuntu Netbook suitable for old laptops ?
<Dr_Willis> sirninja:  its possibe grub installed to a differnt hd, or somtning.
<netman> Hi anyone have problem with ubuntu from 10.10 to lastes version with nvidia gtx 260m card (sorry for my bad english)
<Dr_Willis> grobda24:  depends on how old is old.
<Azelphur> grobda24: ubuntu netbook doesn't exist any more, Ubuntu 11.04 merged them, there's only one release now
<Chipzzz> sirninja, strange... can you run "grub-install" from the live cd?
<koshie> new_kid1, I'm not on Ubuntu on this machine, but Fedora. So I don't know if I can use it. I can download the source but can I install it on my Fedora ? I think so.
<netman> just some time xord crash
<sirninja> Dr_Willis: I believe I installed it to the MBR, and I've done grub-install too from a livecd, Chipzzz
<netman> xorg*
<grobda24> Dr_Willis, this is for a Compaq Armada E500 ... around 8 years old.
<Dr_Willis> grobda24:  and whats the specs of the thing?
<spyder99999> Hello all I need a little help with newest version of Ubuntu 11.04
<new_kid1> koshie: I don't think so
<koshie> ow :-(
<sirninja> Chipzzz: there's an ntfs partition called "SYSTEM" with a boot flag... maybe it's going straight to that?
<edbian> spyder99999: What is yoru issue?
<Jacinator> I have reported a bug on Touchpad, how will I be contacted if they found a solution?
<Chipzzz> sirninja, I was just going to ask you about that...
<spyder99999> I am looking to connect a bluetooth scanner at startup and don't know where to go to modify the bluetooth files.
<hailtome> actually 11.04 sucks because it doesn't even see my partitions
<edbian> Jacinator: The email account you registered with will get sent emails
<Jacinator> Edbian: Thank you very much
<edbian> Jacinator: sure
<sirninja> Chipzzz: Should I install grub to that? Isn't in general a bad idea to install grub to partitions like that though?
<frybye> edbian: in usr/bin/ is only "X11"
<netman> Any one have problem with nvidia gtx 260 ? Just some time Xserver crash
<edbian> frybye: /usr/bin/  should have much much more it in
<Chipzzz> sirninja, You probably have to use gparted to make the other partition (where you installed grub) bootable
<frybye> yeah but not when using the import window from chromium with this "application/x-html" filter..??
<spyder99999> the bluetooth files i am referring to are /etc/default/bluetooth and /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<MnCC> i have sudden logouts, when i start a random new application .. this happens randomly (6-10 ) times a day ... anyone ?
<edbian> frybye: Applications have no extension.  How are you importing using chrome?
<sirninja> Chipzzz: Ok. That's the bit I'm confused about. I believe it's installed onto /dev/sda.. With the root directory being on /dev/sda7, does that mean /dev/sda7 needs the boot flag?
<edbian> frybye: it should not be looking for an application
<Chipzzz> sirninja, yes
<frybye> shure... but chromium - not google-chrome-stable..
<edbian> frybye: They should be exactly the same here.
<edbian> frybye: What are you clicking on to import bookmarks?
<frybye> thr format that it is filtering for is "application/x-html" gawd knows what that is..?
<edbian> frybye: How are you trying to import bookmarks in chrome?  What are you clicking on in the gui?
<low_cpu> hi
<surgex> hi...just installed 11.04
<mehdi> hello i would appreciate if someone really help on this which i stuck on this problem for six month and there is noone can help me
<frybye> im wrench/bookmark-manager/import
<surgex> says i don't have the hardware to use unity... but i can open terminal and then type "unity"
<surgex> and it loads fine
<surgex> no lag or anything
<mehdi> i have no sound can anyone do help me?
<spyder99999> anyone else want to tackle a bluetooth issue?
<edbian> frybye: bookmark-manager -> Organize -> import bookmarks?
<sirninja> Chipzzz: Success!
<filosofixit> Dr_Willis : I've tried that, does not work
<frybye> edbian: yeah - that is what i meant..
<edbian> frybye: mmm
<jamiewhite> mehdi, whats your problem?
<low_cpu> hi i have a non working partition of ubuntu and i want to get my thunderbird  acounts log/pass ?
<Dr_Willis> filosofixit:  Hmm. thats all ive ever had to install on my problem machines.
<low_cpu> can anyone help ??
<Chipzzz> sirninja, :))
<mehdi> i just dont have sound its really killing me how come noone can help me on this u guys are geniues
<frybye> edbian: "application/x-extension-html" is what it is looking for..
<edbian> frybye: yeah.  Which is wrong.
<Chipzzz> mehdi: what sound card do you have?
<BluesKaj> !sound | mehdi
<ubottu> mehdi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<edbian> frybye: Try the other method of importing:  http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=96816
<frybye> i tried to use the automatic import before that but apparently nothing happened..?
<mehdi> i dont know how should i check what kind of sound i have?
<jamiewhite> mehdi, everyones installs/setups are really unique despit having the same os
<mehdi> i checked all of those but it didnt work
<edbian> frybye: Try renaming the firefox .html file to have no extension
<Chipzzz> mehdi: lspci
<jamiewhite> mehdi, try ubuntuforums it might be less chaotic
<frybye> edbian: ok brb
<surgex> aight screw this
<mehdi> i dont understand u dear . my os is ubuntu 11.04
<surgex> im going back to os x
<surgex> lol
<BluesKaj> mehdi,  lsmod | grep snd
<mehdi> my sound card is realtek as its stated here
<low_cpu> can someone help me ... i have a non working partition of ubuntu and i want to recover my thunderbird  acounts log/pass ?
<ronaldo_> someone from brazil, here?
<frybye> edbian: still dosen't see.. the file..
<r0hit> low_cpu, copy .mozilla/thunderbird from your home directory to your new home dir
<frybye> does see the directories in there but no files..
<ronaldo_> i needs that help me !
<alex_> Is there a way I can measure my graphics card heat?
<alex_> 11.04 with Gnome 3
<Chipzzz> mehdi: sorry, I haven't been following your conversation... what is the output of "lsmod | grep snd" ?
<r0hit> alex_, which graphics card?
<alex_> nVidia GeForce GTS 250
<mehdi> its alot u want me to send it here
<edbian> frybye: It's a bug.  Reinstall chromium
<low_cpu> tnk's r0hit ^^
<Raymond__> bye
<alex_> I can use SpeedFan in windows to check the temperature
<alex_> Not sure if I can do that under ubuntu :/
<BluesKaj> mehdi, do you have pulseaudio installed ? If so remove it and setup alsamixer again
<frybye> edbian: this should not be so difficult with an app out of the repos.. yeah sounds good.. see you in a bit..
<Chipzzz> mehdi: if you could pastebin it, that would be helpful
<spyder99999> anyone want tackle bluetooth issue?
<spyder99999> should be an easy one
<MnCC> sure
<MnCC> wassup
<mehdi> ok here it is :http://paste.ubuntu.com/603837/
<spyder99999> where are the config files in ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> frybye: I'm running chrome here (chrome for linux, not chromium) and I can import bookmarks.  It expects text/html
<mehdi> no i dont have plusaudio either alsamixer
<spyder99999> they used to be /etc/default/bluetooth and /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<spyder99999> I want to connect at startup
<BluesKaj> mehdi, sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<MnCC> spyder99999, /etc/bluetooth
<BluesKaj> mehdi, also make sure you install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MnCC> lemme check again
<pestilence> dammit launchpad, is it really necessary to publish my syslog?
<pestilence> and then not give me the option to delete it?
<mehdi> it says unable to locate alsa-base-utils
<spyder99999> there are a few in that directory but not the ones im looking for
<Chipzzz> mehdi, is ok... just alsa-base should do it
<wolf__> i need s serious help guys
<wolf__> how cas i start my webcam
<wolf__> i tried but nothing
<BluesKaj> mehdi, copy and paste this into the terminal ,  sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<wolf__> reallyi need help
<mehdi> its done
<wolf__> somebody help me
<wolf__> i wana know how to start my cam
<Braiam> I'm going to install natty on a vm, but for run unity what grafics card i have to emulate?
<BluesKaj> !ask | wolf__
<ubottu> wolf__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mehdi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 61 not upgraded.
<spyder99999> MnCC here is a link of what I am looking to do. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<wolf__> how to start the webcam on ubuntu 11
<Chipzzz> mehdi: "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer"
<BluesKaj> Chipzzz, pls help mehdi , I have to leave for a while...BBL
<Chipzzz> k, tnx
<r0hit> wolf__ : install Cheese, run it, have fun
<wolf__> i did
<mehdi> ok
<vanguard> how can I apply changes in /etc/hosts?`
<mehdi> its done
<wolf__> but i can't start it as a web cam on empathy enternet
<mehdi> what should i do now
<F-3000> moustafa: I checked the partition (sda2) with Disk Utility, it found no problems.
<Chipzzz> mehdi: "sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer"
<mehdi> i did this alredy :sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<moustafa> F-3000: Did you check the whole disk?
<vikapi> vanguard:  wat exactly do u remember
<|||||||||> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on my macbook pro (version 7,1) supported video drivers?
<vikapi> * sorry wat exactly is ur requirement
<wolf__> how to start cheesecam as a webcam on empathy enternet
<F-3000> moustafa: Could you remind me how to unmount swap? It wont check the whole disk due to LiveUSB using it.
<everythingWorks> hey
<everythingWorks> Whats the current stable version?
<everythingWorks> 10.04, natty narwal?
<Chipzzz> mehdi: I didn't see it in the pastebin... are you sure... there are a lot of sudo apt-gets in this thread?
<spyder99999> MnCC can you send me a private message? i need to leave my screen for a couple minutes
<|||||||||> :/
<mehdi> i ll send it now i m so sorry i didnt know u want to see the result so sorry
<wolf__> no onne know how to start webcam
<sss314> Natty's complaining about missing a driver for Canon MP160 printer, although it worked in 10.10 by just connecting it
<mehdi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603842/
<Braiam> i have this opcions for the grafics card http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563, what I should use?
<everythingWorks> Is 11.10 stable?
<Braiam> everythingWorks: is pre-pre-pre-alpha
<everythingWorks> okay
<F-3000> moustafa: Got rid of the swap usage with gparted.
<Chipzzz> mehdi: excellent! now type "alsamixer"
<eruditehermit> hi, I have a sony viao S with alps touchpad and in mouse properties I see an option for edge scrolling and two finger scrolling. However, these functions don't work on my touchpad. Also, mouse middle click by clicking right and left mouse buttons together doesn't work on my touchpad. Can anyone help?
<everythingWorks> Braiam: are you sure?
<F-3000> moustafa: fsck says: "Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks..."
<mehdi> ok alredy
<Braiam> everythingWorks: is't going to be released on october, so what do you think?
<badbandit> hello, I updated to 11.04 and now when I run skype, it does not show up in the top right and thus I dont know how to access/close it
<Braiam> *it's
<everythingWorks> thanks for the info
<badbandit> I am using classic view
<mehdi> what should i do now?
<trism> badbandit: is your panel missing the notification area? right-click/add to panel/notification area
<Chipzzz> mehdi: F6 and make sure your card is listed
<Chipzzz> mehdi: (esc to close the window afterwards)
<mehdi> i did it say in the box 0HDA Intel and in another line says enter device name
<everythingWorks> At work im going to code "objective c" -_-
<campee> i'm using 'dd' to create a backup of my hard disk. the hard disk is around 250GB in size, but only around 20GB of it is used. if i use 'dd', it's going to make a 250GB file. is there a way to tell dd to make the file only 20GB and not read all of the blank data off the disk?
<everythingWorks> So i need a ubuntu IDE to get in objective c
<everythingWorks> Is there something usable? :D
<badbandit> trism: no go, click "add" and nothing happens
<everythingWorks> an*
<Chipzzz> mehdi: that sounds about right... are the volumes turned up so that you can hear if it works when we send it sound?
<sabri_icone> combien de temps prend l'operation de mirroring d'un disque 36Go
<bobblahblah> is it possible to install gfortran-4.3 in ubuntu 11.04? i didn't see it in the package manager and it wasn't able to install from the command line either. thanks
<mehdi> yes the sounds are all up
<mang0> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/ guys, I'm following that guide, but I can't type in anything when I need to enter a new password....
<sabri_icone> what time exactly can take an lvm mirroring operation for 36go
<Braiam> what grafics card i should use to get unity work on a virtual machine, my opcions are: http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563
<mehdi> what should i do now? should i reboot the machine ?
<danith> :)  I just installed server edition, how do I get X11 WM and gnome installed?
<llutz> campee: use tar, rsync or whatever, but not dd to backup your stuff
<F-3000> moustafa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603848/
<Chipzzz> mehdi: no... escape out of the mixer & type "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav"
<Al_nz1> I got version 11!! woot
<mehdi> ok i do now
<Al_nz1> now where has my menu bar gone????
<gnosis> mang0: when  you type in a password it does not echo it back to you.
<campee> llutz: i am upgrading to ubuntu 11.04. i am going to wipe out my ubuntu 10.04 system. i want to be able to go back to ubuntu 10.04 so i am making a "ghost" image of my drive using dd.
<mang0> oh
<mang0> so its blank gnosis?
<mehdi> ok i did. do u want to output ?
<mang0> I just type it in?
<moustafa> F-3000: Yeah, we're on very tricky grounds now.
<[lan3y]> why is +1 invite only?
<DaHopi> hello everybody.. i want to develop an imap lens for my unity desktop.. any ideas where i can get further information for developing unity lens with python?
<Chipzzz> mehdi: did you hear sound or get an error message?
<llutz> campee: "sudo tar --one-file-system -cf /path/backup.tar /"
<gnosis> mang0: yes, just type it in.  it won't display it back to you, but it is reading it
<sabri_icone> hi
<sabri_icone> all
<sabri_icone> what time lvp mirror can take
<sabri_icone> to be created
<justakill> hello i was wondering if anyone here is using libreoffice 3 with ubuntu 11.04
<sabri_icone> guys
<moustafa> F-3000: If you're able to mount /dev/sda2, backup everything as soon as possible
<trism> badbandit: hmm, are you starting it in the startup applications? there are a couple bugs about 1 pixel sized icons for qt apps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/764828
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 764828 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Natty Beta: Skype icon 1 pixel in size at logon (dup-of: 767095)" [Undecided,New]
<campee> llutz: that seems more difficult to restore from than a dd.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 767095 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "1 pixel icons in notification-area-applet for qt softwares" [Low,Confirmed]
<surgex> can someone tel me why when i first login it says i dont have the hardware required to run unity, but then if i open terminal and run unity manually it runs fine....
<mehdi> no i dont hear anything
<justakill> and can help me out
<justakill> I am unable to install a new language
<sabri_icone> what time 36go can take to make an lvm mirror
<justakill> to act as a dictionary
<trism> badbandit: if you are, a workaround suggests adding sleep 10 before launching skype at login
<mehdi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603849/
<Chipzzz> mehdi: is there a message?
<F-3000> moustafa: Able to. Is the whole drive in danger of losing all data? There's also Windoze partition, + data partition.
<justakill> i installed the language thru synaptic and through ther internet site
<mehdi> no
<llutz> campee: dd works blockwise, it doesn't care if theres data in or not. so its a huge waste of space
<rmzoo0> I'm trying to ssh my friend's laptop in a wireless network but no reply! shall he change something in his wireless modem to forward the request?
<justakill> and i can't get corrections
<campee> llutz: yeah, it would appear so. but i want to make sure i get my partitions and everything perfectly. so i guess that is the trade-off
<Chipzzz> mehdi: hmmm
<gnosis> rmzoo0: are you both on the same network?
<H4x0rs> Hi all, wireless does not work after update to 10.10
<H4x0rs> there is no wireless interface in the output of ifconfig
<H4x0rs> only the loopback interface and eth0
<mehdi> i know dear this is not going to be settle and its really killing me
<llutz> campee: you could pipe dd through gzip to compress your image. good luck if there are errors when restoring...
<Wolf_22> Keep getting "Forbidden: You don't have permission to access / on this server," when trying to access the VM LAMP from outside. This tells me that "everyone else" doesn't have read access to the /var/www directory. How do I apply the correct permissions here? Earlier today, I did a "chmod a+r" and "chmod o+r" to that directory to no avail...
<Braiam> Wolf_22: have you set the index pages?
<justakill> hello i was wondering if anyone here is using libreoffice 3 with ubuntu 11.04 and can help me out I am unable to install a new language to act as a dictionary i installed the language thru synaptic and through ther internet site and i can't get corrections
<H4x0rs> Hi all, wireless does not work after update to 10.10
<H4x0rs> there is no wireless interface in the output of ifconfig
<H4x0rs> only the loopback interface and eth0
<romzoo0> gnosis: No we are not in a same network!!!
<Wolf_22> As far as I know, yes. The /etc/apache2 httpd.conf is completely blank and I can't find anything in the apache2.conf about the index stuff...
<vikapi>  H4x0rs: wats the model of ur wifi interface. check if kernel module is loaded in.
<gnosis> rmzoo0: then your friend will need to set up his modem/router to forward ssh traffic to his computer
<Wolf_22> It works fine on localhost.
<H4x0rs> vikapi, how ?
<Chipzzz> mehdi: do you have a sound applet in one of your taskbars?
<vikapi> H4x0rs: run lspci as root or sudo
<romzoo0> gnosis: yeah! actually that's what i want to know exactly but how?
<mang0> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<H4x0rs> vikapi, 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<vikapi> see if there is any wifi components installd
<mang0> :D
<mang0> I <3 this bot
<mehdi> i m sorry i dont get what u mean? no i guess
<H4x0rs> vikapi, 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<gynter> Hey, any clues why video doesnt want to work in Skype? Works fine if i specify /dev/video0 as capture device in VLC.
<anygivenname> anyone expert in Asterisk ?
<gnosis> romzoo0: go to the router settings page and look for port forwarding
<vikapi> anygivenname: knws a little....
<orm> czesc
<H4x0rs> vikapi, what's to do now?
<orm> siedze pyrz kompie i pije piwo
<orm> a ty?
<Chipzzz> mehdi: is there a speaker icon in the upper right near the time, date, etc.?
<romzoo0> gnosis: i have to ask him but is there something like just "port forwading" there? or something similar?
<mehdi> yes yes
<orm> są tu dziewczyny?
<justakill> hello i was wondering if anyone here is using libreoffice 3 with ubuntu 11.04 and can help me out I am unable to install a new language to act as a dictionary i installed the language thru synaptic and through ther internet site and i can't get corrections
<d1gital> I am using ntop on my ubuntu server, and the host list seems to have gone blank.  I purged and reinstalled ntop, and the hosts came back for about 5 minutes, and disappeared again.  I made no configuration changes during that time, only refreshed the page.  Has anyone seen this before?
<H4x0rs> mehdi, 3lach had nas makib8iwchi yit3awno m3ana?
<Chipzzz> mehdi: click on that and see if it is muted or the volume turned way down
<H4x0rs> vikapi, i gave you the result, what do you think ? 0b:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<vikapi> wait...
<gnosis> romzoo0: i don't know, it's not my router.  read the manual
<H4x0rs> vikapi, ok
<mehdi> i checked its not mut and the volume is high
<qin> !pl | orm
<ubottu> orm: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<romzoo0> gnosis: ok thatnks anyway1
<bobblahblah> does anyone know if gfortran-4.3 can be used with 11.04?
<vikapi> lsmod | grep -i ath
<vikapi> try this command
<mehdi> what is that H4x0rs? i dont understand
<moustafa> F-3000: It's likely possible.  I wouldn't take the risk of losing any valuable data in your place.  There's likely a way to get the sector fixed, but it doesn't mean the drive will survive for long
<H4x0rs> mehdi: i tough you were a moroccan
<H4x0rs> though*
<agresiv> Hello all !
<Chipzzz> mehdi: click on the speaker again & click on sound preferences
<mehdi> oh no dear
<mehdi> ok i did
<H4x0rs> mehdi, that's an arabic name.
<platzhirsch> Hey, is someone using Ubuntu Unity with two displays? I have trouble two maximize two windows on both screens
<mehdi> yes it is but i m not Arab
<vikapi> H4x0rs: did u try the command??
<H4x0rs> vikapi, which command ?
<F-3000> moustafa: Drive failure? And SMART says all is okay...
<H4x0rs> yes
<H4x0rs> wait
<mang0> Um guys, I've litterally just installed ubuntu, and I need to install the drivers for my broadcom wifi card. I found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but I don't really understand which one I need to do (being a noob!) and so was wondering if someone could gimme a hand...
<H4x0rs> vikapi, a lot of lines
<H4x0rs> ath9k_common            5982  1 ath9k
<H4x0rs> ath5k                 130403  0
<H4x0rs> ath9k_hw              292329  2 ath9k,ath9k_common
<H4x0rs> mac80211              231959  3 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath5k
<H4x0rs> ath                     8153  3 ath9k,ath5k,ath9k_hw
<FloodBot1> H4x0rs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H4x0rs> cfg80211              144694  5 ath9k,ath9k_common,ath5k,mac80211,ath
<spankbot> is there a replacement to the "amptitude" command? (ie.. sudo aptitude install xxx)
<moustafa> F-3000: SMART isn't 100% perfect
<LjL> spankbot: apt-get?
<aeon-ltd> mang0: ok, ask the channel, with the steps you're having problems with and we'll go through it
<Chipzzz> mehdi: click on the 'Output' tab & tell me which device is selected
<anygivenname> vikapi: I have installed Asterisk but can not connect to it
<txomon> anyone know how to convert a RAID1 in two separate disks?
<mang0> thanks aeon-ltd
<mang0> I'll do as much as I can
<vikapi> anygivenname: how r u tryin to connect?
<mang0> if i get stuck....Ill ask here
<mehdi> Internall Audio Analog Stereo selected
<txomon> so RAID?
<MaD-BoY> Hello guys im new to the ubuntu and i managed to change the minimize,maximized,close buttons on the windows to the right, but i would like to know if there's a way to change the buttons on the title bar when the window is already maximized
<bobblahblah> is there a reason that gfortran-4.3 can't be installed from the command line?
<Chipzzz> mehdi: good so far... how about the 'Hardware' tab
<frostschutz> txomon: depends on the exact configuration of the raid (what kind of raid, in case of software raid, which metadata format)
<spankbot> LjL, dunno, I'll try that
<anygivenname> vikapi: from my PC using x-lite & from my Android using SipDroid
<LjL> bobblahblah: 4.3 is not included with Natty
<Braiam> what grafics card i should use to get unity work on a virtual machine, my opcions are: http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5690643563
<Al_nz1> what is this website going on about? http://www.it.uom.gr/teaching/linux/lsst/ch04sec2.html
<Al_nz1> I tried export _var_name
<Al_nz1> and /bin/bash
<benkec> hellp
<Al_nz1> but the variable was not exported to new shell???
<mehdi> internal Audio 1 output/1 Input Analog Stereo Duplex
<txomon> frostschutz: RAID1 to separate disks
<benkec> I have problem with ssh X forwarding..
<benkec> on ubuntu 11.04
<bobblahblah> LjL: i noticed it's not in the package manager, but does that mean it's not supported at all?
<Pici> Al_nz1: #bash would be a better place to ask.
<Xolor> :)
<LjL> bobblahblah: unless you go grab the package from an older version of ubuntu, and hope installing it manually won't break things...
<benkec> 3~3
<vikapi> anygivenname: /etc/asterisk/sip.conf is configured correctly????
<Pici> bobblahblah: gfortran-4.4 and gfortran-4.5 look to be in the repositories.
<Al_nz1> Pici: roger - thanks
<Chipzzz> mehdi: and the volume at the top of the window... it should be fairly loud and not muted...?
<anygivenname> vikapi: I have not changed anything on sip.conf
<mehdi> yes it is loud and not muted
<jasonmchristos> Weill someone help me generate an xchat-gnome profile
<jasonmchristos> ...for apparmor
<vikapi> anygivenname: hmmmm... netstat -nulp!! does it show UDP: 5060 up and running???
<bobblahblah> Pici: okay, unfortunately i need 4.3 for use with matlab. in 10.10 and 10.04 I just installed gforran-4.3 alongside the newer versions
<Chipzzz> mehdi: it makes no sense...
<bobblahblah> LjL: okay thank you...that sounds scary
<Chipzzz> mehdi: what kind of computer is it? (make & model)
<mehdi> thats why i really stuck on this for long time
<anygivenname> vikapi: netstat -nulp!! gave me some output
<mehdi> its iMAC 20 inch
<gem_cat> what is the deal with mounting cd's - the previous version just took them - have I got a bad install?
<mehdi> i baught on 2008
<thien> how to disable tor running at startup?
<vikapi> anygivenname: do u see 5060 port listening???
<anygivenname> vikapi: can I paste the output of netstat -nulp!! in private ?
<jasonmchristos> anygivenname, public only
<vikapi> ok
<__mikem> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a physical machine. An amd64 3000+ with a nvidia geforce 5200. I installed the 3d drivers and everything but when ever I try to run unity, it crashes
<mehdi> maybe i should reboot my computer it might work
<Chipzzz> mehdi: I don't know much about imacs so please be patient... is it an "aluminum imac"?
<__mikem> I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a physical machine. An amd64 3000+ with a nvidia geforce 5200. I installed the 3d drivers and everything but when ever I try to run unity, it crashes
<CrucialHoax> How can I transfer files from my ubuntu 10.04 laptop to my evo shift phone using the usb cable?
<gem_cat> simple question why dont cd's automount in 'natty narwal', is it a configuration issue or a bad install?
<CrucialHoax> my laptop recognizes the drive but it doesnt pop up..
<moebiustesla> hi people
<mehdi> sure dear.yes it is
<spankbot> anyone running the bisigi themes in 11.04?
<spankbot> keep getting
<spankbot> Reading package lists... Done
<spankbot> Building dependency tree
<spankbot> Reading state information... Done
<spankbot> E: Unable to locate package showtime-theme
<FloodBot1> spankbot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chipzzz> mehdi: have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac#Sound
<IdleOne> spankbot: did you apt-get update?
<mehdi> yes i had but it didnt work also
<spankbot> IdleOne yes and established the repository
<Chipzzz> mehdi: I was afraid you might say that...
 * moebiustesla hits spankbot with a large trout.
<IdleOne> spankbot: apt-cache search showtime
<Chipzzz> mehdi: you can try rebooting if you think it might help but I'd be surprised... I'm running out of ideas, though :(
<IdleOne> maybe you got the package name wrong
<mehdi> i m so sorry i know but u did help alot
<mehdi> thanks alot dear
<michal__> hello
<Chipzzz> mehdi: I'm sorry, I wish I could have been of more help
<ivan__> Hi everybody, my name is Ivan, I'm installing PHPlist and I'm doing pretty well but I'm having trouble trying to install php5-imap. Does somebody know where can I find a detailed guide for newbies on this topic?
<mehdi> i ll reboot if it doesnt work so i ll continue again using os without sound this is what i m doing for almost 6 month
<hendrixski> I'm setting up an ubuntu server... is there a point to having apache in front of tomcat as a proxy... why not just have GoDaddy or whatever point to static.example.com and dynamic.example.com and have the two servers totally separate?
<mehdi> no u did what u could and i appreciate it
<trism> spankbot: from the bisigi homepage: Bisigi themes are not, for the time, available for ubuntu 11.04, but a repository will be published soon
<spankbot> IdleOne, that command yields no resutls
<IdleOne> spankbot: not sure what else to suggest.
<Chipzzz> mehdi: If I find anything I'll make a note of it & let you know if I see you around the channel again
<spankbot> trism ic
<xsinick> lmms not showing in natty
<edwardthefma> ello all
<spankbot> IdleOne see trism's response
<IdleOne> spankbot: I assume this is from a PPA or third party repo. make sure you got the deb line correct
<xsinick> help some one please
<mehdi> ok sure i m looking forward
<CrucialHoax> How can I transfer files from my ubuntu 10.04 laptop to my evo shift phone using the usb cable?
<mehdi> thanks again
<IdleOne> spankbot: that explains it :)
<Chipzzz> my pleasure
<BluesKaj> mehdi, next time you ned help with imac make sure
<thegladiator> natty looks ok
<edwardthefma> any 1 hear know how to install a new language  in tesseract-ocr
<spankbot> IdleOne more egg-sucking since I've upgraded, so I'll just have to wait
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio  is not showing up in any Natty  lenses /  menu sytems
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu sytems
<BluesKaj> mehdi, next time you ned help with imac make sure you mention your pc, it's a special situation not the same as ordinary pcs/laptops
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu sytems
<ivan__> Please help. Hi everybody, my name is Ivan, I'm installing PHPlist in a brand new installation of ubuntu desktop 11.04 and I'm doing pretty well but I'm having trouble trying to install php5-imap. Does somebody know where can I find a detailed guide for newbies on this topic?
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10,  my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10,  my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<FloodBot1> Oblat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mehdi> oh ok sure thank u for notic
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu systems can some one check it out?
<jasonmchristos> Will someone help me generate an xchat-gnome profile?
<tensorpudding> xsinick: what's Linux Multi Media studio?
<lolmatic> hey guys
<mehdi> do u think u can help me . i have iMAC which has no sound and i installed ubuntu 11.04
<karlhunt> I am having problems with the app menu indicator applet it keeps crashing anyone else seen this?
<xsinick> tensorpudding: Lmms is a midi squencer
<lolmatic> somehow my banshee player is real slow and hangs sometimes... is my music collection 2 big or why does it do that? :(
<xsinick> tensorpudding: Lmms is a midi squencer like fruity loops
<tensorpudding> xsinick: you installed it via software center?
<tensorpudding> xsinick: i see it, now
<gem_cat> ivan__, have you looked at http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-phplist-newsletter-manager
<ivan__> Not yet gem-cat, but I'm going to look up at it right now. Thank you very much.
<aeon-ltd> mehdi: check alsamixer
<mehdi> i checked alsamixer
<itomeshi> does anyone on have experience fighting with 4kb sector drives that report themselves as 512b sectors for softraid?
<Guest32717> hmmm
<Rinsmaster> I've downgraded the "emesene" package from the version that's in the repositories to an older .deb. Is there a way to prevent the update manager to want to update the package to the repository version every time?
<Dreadwolf> does anyone know how to make a Promise SATA 300 TX4 controller work in Ubuntu notebook 10.10?
<test__> hey guys i have my drive already mounted but after upgrade it doesnt mount anymore
<pelirrojo_> hm
<Dreadwolf> I have it connected through a Magma PCI expansion bus
<tensorpudding> xsinick: so you installed it and you can't find it in the applications lens?
<Dreadwolf> using a CardBus interface
<gdb> Rinsmaster: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<ivan__> gem_cat, that is the guide that I'm trying to follow, but it says that I have to install php5-imap before starting with phplist installation. I already installed Apache, mysql, postfix, devcon, ssl selfsigned certificate, but I'm stuck with this one
<LjL> Rinsmaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction to Holding Packages
<Rinsmaster> Thanks gdb and LjL!
<gdb> Rinsmaster: Sure thing!
<ssfdre40> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   ssfdre40 gedO HouseMD Callum__ MaWaLe kondor marco-2 duckydan mborg ResQue valde antonpiatek nit-wit test__ Lmull3-ClrMstr Rinsmaster rannmann grawcho itomeshi chaosmos Axlin|MB BoN[D] xerox1 Error404NotFound elmurci burstf
<gedO> Hello. I have problems with gnome. Whene I try to log in it gives me error: Failed to load session "gnome". Any ideas how to fix this???
<lolmatic> somehow my banshee player is real slow and hangs sometimes... is my music collection 2 big or why does it do that? :(
<itomeshi> I'm getting 10-15MB/s out of a softraid 5 with 3 5400rpm HDs - I know they're the WD EARS drives which have the alignment issue and I'm betting that's the issue - any idea how I can get it to align raid partitions properly?
<Maahes> where are .desktop files stored? I changed the default application for pdfs to apvlv via the preferences dialog on the file, and then ran update-mime-database, but it still says evince.desktop is the default application?
<gem_cat> ivan__, http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-11.04-ispconfig-3-p4 to revisit the server install
<Al_nz1> does anyone know some sort of cellid software which can give you detailed information about the cell ID ur on, maybe details of the last call, cell id history etc?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<edwardthefma> any 1 hear know how to use tesseract-ocr
<gem_cat> ivan__, my DCC is not currently working here - I have a new install that is not behaving too
<mang0> How do I get to ../pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter/
<mang0> like, how do I navigate there?
<reval> it looks like you sort of have an incomplete address and would need the whole address to utilize it.
<Dattebayo> hey guys i had my drive mounted but i upgraded my system after that i couldnt mount it and it says it already mounted in mtab
<jasonmchristos> Please, Will someone help me generate an xchat-gnome profile?
<mang0> yes, I'm trying to get my card working reval: http://www.truploader.com/uploads/5_5_2011/065406Picture3.png
<reval> Dattebayo is it the last drive you mounted?
<mang0> I only installed ubuntu today
<reval> you might try the locate command, hopefully that will work
<mang0> I don't know what directory it's in though
<mang0> ...
<mang0> ;__; I feel so nooby
<reval> if it works you can type in this: locate b43-fwcutter
<mang0> what, you mean just type it in straight away?
<mang0> I'll try
<ravex> Hey mang0
<Dattebayo> @reval wat do u mean?
<reval> if that doesn't work find might work, I'm not used to a pool directory
<reval> Dattebayo, do you know the name of the drive?  (such as /dev/sda2 etc?)
<ravex> @Reval where are you from ?
<reval> America, heh
<ravex> Ah k
<mang0> ravex hey?
<Dattebayo> i forgot
<ravex> Hm , im new in this chat.
<mang0> feval it didn't work
<mang0> reval*
<reval> Dattebayo, how many drives do you have?
<reval> as in actual hard drives
<Dattebayo> only 2 rite now
<Dattebayo> @reval i think i got the problem
<guntbert> ravex: this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have any support questions?
<Dattebayo> both of my har are on /dev/sda1
<reval> cool
<reval> /dev/sda1 is one hard disk
<reval> if you have a separate physical hard disk, it is probably /dev/sda2
<mang0> argh
<reval> you can see the order of things that are mounted by typing in dmesg in the terminal usually
<guntbert> !enter | reval
<ubottu> reval: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dattebayo> but how can i change it?
<Dulak> reval: nope sda1 is a partition, sda is the disk, a second disk would be sdb, for example
<mang0> I typed in "find b43-fwcutter" and It said it doeseent exiest
<reval> that's what I'm saying Dulak, I'm getting spammed trying to help someone heh. You guys take over
<Zelozelos> i want to delay a program that starts when ubuntu 10.10 starts. the command for the program is cairo-dock -o, how can i make it wait about 5 seconds b4  startup applications manager starts it?
<Chipzzz> mang0: "cd /" and then "locate b43-fwcutter"
<reval> mango I found pool, it's on the installation cd.
<mang0> ah
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu systems can some one check it out?
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   rh45y PolarPanda cmomo @FloodBot2 taschi363 Zelozelos maxflax bsirish_ phoenixsampras @FloodBot1 jcerise zus JPP ravex Gerwin AgresiV pankaj_sharma deviantgeek hittt zniavre_ digitalfiz OpenSourcedNick karlo Dattebayo maz xerora r
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   Vadrygar frostschutz lolmatic Wuiqed Guest50795 cheekee beachbum_Bob arash__ xsinick davidcalle Tatster sluther eros jibadeeha Praxi megabraker arif-ali paissad __mikem timothy Eipou bggooo Onia josker LittleRed gem_cat jasonmchri
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   necromancer mounir chrisccoulson slacy pyrony YogYog_ DOUK dzup1 ripps justakill gregL CyberGabber thegladiator melter Irial Al_nz1 uifjlh danith awe_ [lan3y] sabri_icone phibxr Grigorij fedora_newb h00p Wings C-S-B crazyrohila Ke
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   DrManhattan joris__ bl4d3 mdel Tetsuo55 larstov Pilif12p StrangeCharm surgex kms_ Puchaty IcarianHeights [SW]Dodge`oFF b0ot Psychobudgie laoHu patholio grobda24 akem apelgate daho martin2df Dunas slackin |Seth| [ND] Maahes sec_goa
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   lollo64it koshie grindax sraue andrewjames Chewtoy Laggg wildc4rd SavoxGlutton Diverdude bsmith093 peregrinator_six symaxian BlipInTheData Whitor andrejpan DarkEra x-ip Qub1t altin _lennart jsurfer Israfel quackaduck HTC_Glacier o
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   jmwpc jonez wazzup rickbol mang0 Skald eklo cziooorny v4nelle bodytoss gi3 alibo okenobi F-3000 ogra_ Bosox20051 opusculum vanmik lahwran Sansui350A AxeZ manio ManiZach nathanforbes botcity pfifo tempeldirne alex_ tbf_ danopia_ el
<rh45y> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   farmer themill multipass|2 alexfpms gerzel dtcrshr bl4ckcomb` Lesterwood SqRt7744 h4z|da talmai yanger CannedCorn Da|Mummy rwlove roentgen_ nickfennell Defense|Twin puremichael Cobi bassliner calimocho linuxtech ivancp zenergi hwi
<mang0> O.o
<taschi363> looking for any tips on installing Ubuntu on dell dxp061 with NVidia GeForce7900
<Whitor> one got through :)
<necromancer> jesus christ
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu systems can some one check it out?
<Zelozelos> block his ip not the user name
<reval> clever girl
<__mikem> something tells me i shouldn't trust what he says
<necromancer> why the fuck would he do that?
<mang0> yeah lol
<necromancer> i mean...that's not malicious
<Pici> necromancer: Mind your language here please.
<mang0> so reval
<mang0> I have the alternate 11.04 installation CD
<mang0> how do i get to pool?
<txomon> frostschutz: so have you found something about converting raid1 into single devices?
<SqRt7744> y'all are oldskool, i'm already on 12.04
<BlipInTheData> Whats going on O.o
<frostschutz> necromancer: if people start spam-joining staff channels and spamming staffers, its malicious all right. question is how many people fall for that
<Cyberkilla> No school like the old school.
<reval> insert it into the drive, if you're in the main system it should automount and then you can open it from there. However if your system is  not installed, then my guess is it will be a base directory in the file system as it is on the base level of the cd
<mang0> I've installed it fine
<mang0> let me try
<mang0> thanks
<DigitallyBorn> Hey, everybody. How can I use 'safe graphics mode' in the 11.04 installer?
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading to Natty - This is the logs which make no sense to me. apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603873/ and main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603874/
<g105b> Hi all, in 11.04 Unity, can anyone recommend any good indicators?
<txomon> anyone something about RAID1 to Separated devices?
<g105b> I'm looking for an indicator to alert me when I press caps lock because my keyboard doesn't have a light
<Zelozelos> when making a script to run a file how do i add a pause b4 another command is given?
<cjaredrun> if capslock= true emit really annoying high pitched sound g105b
<cjaredrun> ?
<Dulak> g105b: the quick fix is to remap capslock to something else, I remap mine to esc for vi, for instance
<calimocho> Zelozelos: sleep.  like $ sleep 10
<calimocho> g105b: i map mine to Ctrl for emacs
<Zelozelos> calimocho, awsome thank you
<symaxian> Hey guys after upgrading to 11.04 the trackpad stops working on my macbook, any fix?
<JPP> txomon: since Mdadm uses linux software RAID partitions you'd need to copy the files to another disk, wipe the RAID disks and reformat them with a normal linux filesystem
<VCoolio> Zelozelos: or && to execute one after another (if the first one succeeds)
<txomon> JPP: I use hardware based RAID
<Zelozelos> i think sleep is what i want
<txomon> but linux uses it
<Zelozelos> ty guys
<symaxian> DigitallyBorn, Boot into the recovery mode of ubuntu and select failsafe graphics mode
<JPP> txomon: then it is not possible without copying to another disk, disabling RAID and reformatting the entire drive.
<symaxian> Oh the installer, idk
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu systems can some one check it out?
<g105b> This is exactly what I want, but I can't seem to get it working in 11.04: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/indicator-keylock-ubuntu/
<gabor_> Hi every one
<txomon> JPP: but RAID 1  is an exact copy... can't I transform
<Seven_Six_Two> will someone please mention my nick? I want to see what the notification looks like when minimized. Thanks!
<sec_goat> Seven_Six_Two:
<sec_goat> Seven_Six_Two:
<JPP> txomon: depends on the RAID controller I guess. maybe try booting the computer under one RAID disk without it being in RAID mode?
<guntbert> g105b: then there is lock-keys-applet  too
<JPP> if it boots then it will probably work.
<multipass|2> what does that "enable sasl" do, that the spamers spam
<txomon> JPP: its a NAS
<gabor_> I need to install back windows 7 to be able to use some  programs, and i would need
<txomon> I have system in a rom
<gabor_> some help with it
<g105b> guntbert: sorry?
<petisnnake> Hi, any ideas why my internet is super slow in ubuntu? In win its blazing fast, in Ubuntu I have to wait a minimum of 10 seconds for each site to load. I have updated everything, even updated to 11. I disabled Ipv6 in all browsers, and it's still super slow. any ideas?
<xsinick> Linux Multi Media Studio is not showing up in any Natty lenses / menu systems can some one check it out?
<xsinick> I got it to work
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks. shakes and shows a number. only got "1" though. I don't know if it means 1 person, or 1 channel. anyone?
<txomon> The main thing is how to disable RAID hardware
<JPP> txomon: a physical PC running as NAS? or one of those NAS boxes that you buy?
<txomon> nas box
<JPP> if it's the latter, consult the NAS manual or get in touch with their support.
<DigitallyBorn> To answer my own question for the group, to get safe graphics mode at the installer, hit F6, then escape to see the boot options. Before the "--" add "vga=814" ... this will use 800x600 32bit
<vanguard> how can I quickly put some arrows in a screenshot?
<txomon> JPP: But I want to put my own kernel
<Dattebayo> hey guys i have serious problem i think while i ls /media it shows me the other hard drive i attached
<guntbert> g105b: that applet might also do what you want , try /msg ubottu info lock-keys-applet
<Seven_Six_Two> vanguard, how quickly can you open the gimp?
<txomon> Ubuntu based
<g105b> vanguard: print the screenshot out and use a bow to fire them at the paper
<JPP> txomon: I imagine it wouldn't be possible if it's hardware RAID though, as the controller may refuse to read an ex-RAID partition in normal RAID mode
<txomon> thats why
<vanguard> Seven_Six_Two: how do I add a arrow in GIMP?
<VCoolio> gabor_: either install w7 and then reinstall grub to be able to get to ubuntu again and have dual boot; or use virtualbox to install w7, if it's just for some apps, do the latter
<vanguard> g105b: and then scan it right back in, right …
<JPP> txomon: consult your manual for the NAS Box, if it doesn't say you can you probably can't.
<g105b> guntbert: I have installed lock-keys-applet but I don't see anything... says its installed under apt-get, but I see no indicator.
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading to Natty - This is the logs which make no sense to me. apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603873/ and main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603874/
<JPP> but i'm only guessing here, as there are a lot of NAS boxes out there.
<Seven_Six_Two> vanguard, how nice does it have to look? select the pencil, make it thicker (if you want), choose a colour, and draw one. If you're physically challenged, it might take a while longer.
<g105b> and I see no message when I press caPS LOCK
<txomon> JPP: the case is, I have 2 x2TB disks and I want RAID1 till I fill it, once filled, disable RAID1 and put as single devices
<guntbert> g105b: right click on the panel, add applet, there you should find it
<reval> g105b are you using unity?
<Zelozelos> calimocho, that WAS perfect, every time my sys started cario dock was jumping applets all over my screen, ive tried all kinds of fix's, , simplest answer, made a script w the sleep (thanks to you) and now problem resolved
<g105b> reval: yeah
<Vampire0_> juanito99, is a spammer, could anyone with power remove that idiot please?
<JPP> txomon: Not sure if it would work when you unlink. It may insist to wipe the disk before it unlinks the array.
<vanguard> Seven_Six_Two: I have thought of that before of course, but I would like to add a computer drawn arrow, if you know what I mean
<g105b> guntbert: I'm using unity
<calimocho> Zelozelos: excellent, glad to have helped
<Pici> Vampire0: Can you pm me what you're being sent from them?
<BigD__> hi how do you get unity to work on unbuntu on a virtual machine im using vm ware player?
<reval> g105b I'm not sure that unity supports that sort of applet currently. Looking into it
<guntbert> g105b: ah - I'll have to look myself
<JPP> txomon: Pretty sure no-one will be able to provide a definate answer unless they've tested it on the exact same box themselves.
<Zelozelos> calimocho, maybe eventually ill fig out what the real issue is
<txomon> JPP: It is just as if would be a linux question, no matter where, as it uses linux kernel
<Seven_Six_Two> vanguard, oh, you can get all sorts of clipart from the openclipart package. Then just add it on to a new layer. Or you can open your screenshot in tuxpaint. It's for kids, but there are stamps, and there are definitley arrows.
<txomon> JPP: im gonna ask #kernel
<mehdi> can install netbean 7 on ubuntu 11.04
<reval> g105b this was what I found, guess other apps are needed to attach things to, the top bar in unity is off limitshttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1696330
<Chepoll> My keyboard layout for virtual consoles gets reset at every boot, and I have to reconfigure console-data. How can I fix this please?
<vanguard> Seven_Six_Two: clipart sounds like a plan
<Cheese> Hey
<escoloader> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> mehdi, if it's in the repostories, yes. if not, try it and let us know!
<JPP> that would be a good idea txomon. But bear in mind it is not dependant on the kernal if it is HW RAID. it is dependant on the hardware RAID controller.
<Seven_Six_Two> vanguard, it's a large package. if you're on dialup, plan on doing other things while you wait  ;)
<mehdi> no its not in the repostories
<flowbee> hey folks... trying to run a php executable via command line.  i added the ~/bin directory to my $PATH var via .bashrc.... but when i try to run the command i get "command not found"... when i run it from that directory ./get-shit-done it works... how do i make it so i can run this program from any dir (i already made it executable)
<Cheese> I just installed fedora which got rid of my old GRUB2 and ubuntu is not included in the new boot loader GRUB .97. Is there any way i can add ubuntu to this new bootloader?
<vanguard> Seven_Six_Two: 300 KB/s
<sluther> flowbee: source ~/.bashrc, then try again?
<txomon> flowbee: have you a php interpreter?
<BigD__> ?
<flowbee> txomon, yes php5-cli
<mehdi> anyone knows how to enable sound on ubuntu 11.04 runing on iMAC?
<Seven_Six_Two> vanguard, a few minutes then. It's over 100MB I'm sure
<Cheese> How do i add an operating system to GRUB
<flowbee> sourcing worked
<Seven_Six_Two> !ask | Cheese
<ubottu> Cheese: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> Cheese, sorry!
<petisnnake> Hi, any ideas why my internet is super slow in ubuntu? In win its blazing fast, in Ubuntu I have to wait a minimum of 10 seconds for each site to load. I have updated everything, even updated to 11. I disabled Ipv6 in all browsers, and it's still super slow. any ideas would be greatly greatly appreciated
<sluther> flowbee: you only have to do that if you dont start a new ssh session once making changes :)
<Seven_Six_Two> !repeat | Cheese
<ubottu> Cheese: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<abys> hi all :)
<Cheese> Oh im sorry
<sluther> Cheese: hehe I think it was an accident :)
<darkpigeon> Could someone recommend to me an inexpensive laptop with good hardware compatibility for 10.04LTS? Or where I can find a list online?
<Cheese> I was just rephrasing because the first thing i said was kinda confusing>
<tensorpudding> Cheese: you usually don't have to
<Oblat> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10,  my brightness button would stop working randomly. Does anyone know what could be the cause of this random behavior? And how could I enable this buttons back to normal?
<tensorpudding> Cheese: GRUB will detect them for you
<Cheese> tensorpudding: When you install fedora it erases your old bootloader.
<Oblat> My media buttons also were disabled. How can I enable them back?
<abys> darkpigeon I like dell and never had any big issue with ubuntu ;)
<tensorpudding> Cheese: is Fedora using GRUB 2?
<mcf3782> I'm new to Ubuntu, but have been a Linux user/admin for quite some time.   A Ubuntu 10.10 box has Postfix installed.   I'm getting 'connection timed out' trying to connect to the ISP's mailhost.  The postfix log seems to show that when a DNS query is issued, it's getting the wrong IP address for 'mail.bellsouth.net'.  If I do an nslookup mail.bellsouth.net, I get a different address.
<Cheese> This version of GRUB is not detecting 11.04 on my PC
<Cheese> tensorpudding: Fedora 14 is using GRUB legacy
<mcf3782> I can 'telnet mail.bellsouth.net smtp' and get a connection.
<adsworth> anyone know how I can disable bluetooth on startup in lucid?
<xsinick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOQwcvGHYRM&feature=bf_play&list=FLVu-NL2H4N4o&index=1
<BigD__> Hello im using ubuntu 11.04 and my launcher bar at the side isnt working is that because unity isnt working?
<mcf3782> I'm at a loss to figure out where to look next.
<tensorpudding> Cheese: that's a bit of a nuisance
<Chepoll> My keyboard layout for virtual consoles gets reset at every boot, and I have to reconfigure console-data. How can I fix this please?
<xsinick> the best anime ever
<xsinick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOQwcvGHYRM&feature=bf_play&list=FLVu-NL2H4N4o&index=1
<tensorpudding> !ot | xsinick
<ubottu> xsinick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cheese> tensorpudding: yea, if i really have to ill just reinstall GRUB2... but i feel like there would be a way to just add it to GRUB legacy
<f45665> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   f45665 Jemt raulmanuel Gnea adsworth CardinalFang abys xangua Gwar darkpigeon OY1R mcf3782 phoenixsampras Cheese Pici spankbot Xography tpherndon mehdi damiano546 Tetsuo55 PEBMAC Chepoll carbone47 Vampire0 nopf BigD__ @FloodBot3
<f45665> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   Gerwin AgresiV pankaj_sharma deviantgeek hittt zniavre_ digitalfiz OpenSourcedNick karlo maz xerora reval TentacleMonster ITXpander HouseMD Callum__ MaWaLe marco-2 ResQue nit-wit Lmull3-ClrMstr Rinsmaster Axlin|MB xerox1 Error40
<f45665> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   LittleRed gem_cat Jonbo LuisCosta benkec Guest376 nibbler_ Tigger__ Dulak saba platzhirsch Pretto FatalMessenger CandidMan bluebomber_usf mikeea Logan_ d1gital akio anygivenname lousygarua pylix john Claudinux PleXs mulicheng ne
<mcf3782> I've hardcoded an IP address for mail.bellsouth.net in /etc/hosts, and set nsswitch.conf to 'hosts files'. It still seems to lookup the wrong address.
<tensorpudding> Cheese: but you have to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file by hand
<Seven_Six_Two> mcf3782, I'm guessing here, but is it possible that you previously...haha I was going to say the hosts file
<Cheese> tensorpudding: would i be editing that file within the operating system?
<tensorpudding> Cheese: it's in the /boot partition of Fedora, i think
<nit-wit> somebody needs to dos a ip
<Chepoll> Cheese: there was an app called BootManager or something in the repositories. Check it via Synaptic and you may find something that enables you to config the grub file a tad bit easier.
<tensorpudding> Cheese: to be sure, you should ask in #fedora
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading to Natty - This is the logs which make no sense to me. apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603873/ and main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603874/
<tensorpudding> Cheese: about how their version of GRUB does things
<abys> I try to install a fresh natty on a sony vaoi, my live USB Key works great on it but after install I've got no grafic, touchpad, wire, wireless drivers... any idea?
<Cheese> you have to be a member of fedora to use there IRC channel
<Pici> Cheese: No you don't.  You just need to register on freenode.
<xangua> !register | Cheese
<ubottu> Cheese: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nit-wit> abys, look in the adiitional drivers and see if any are there
<Cheese> Chepoll: is there no way to boot into a certain partition before booting into an operating system?
<abys> nit-wit there is video driver available but can't download it cause I don't have any network
<Seven_Six_Two> mcf3782, which one is wrong? do you get 69.56.222.10 or 207.115.11.17 or 204.127.217.17
<nit-wit> abys, so logically what do yoou y=thnk is the answer.
<abys> I hope it detected the wireless drivers like my dell studio...
<mike3> hey guys, how do i change the unity shortcut places?
<Cheese> Is there any way to boot into it by entering a command or somethign?
<tensorpudding> mike3: unity shortcuts?
<thegladiator> can we cjhange the login screen theme
<thegladiator> used to like the old human login screen theme
<mike3> at the top left of the screen in the new ubuntu
<tensorpudding> mike3: you can move launchers around by dragging them off the launcher, then dropping them back on
<tensorpudding> mike3: oh, shortcuts, i'm not sure
<mcf3782> I get 205.152.58.33
<AdmiralVorian> hey everyone, I'm trying to force-install an i386 package on natty 64 bit, i try ignore-depends but I still get a list of dependency issues and "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured "
<abys> regarding the fact that the usb key i use to intall it works fine I have no clue :/
<mcf3782> should be one of the 207 or 204 addresses
<Chepoll> Cheese: If I remember right, Grub mounts the partition and then initiates the kernel on it. I was puzzled by how to do it by hand but perhaps you can. Just boot to grub, and then switch to console mode and there you have a set of commands to work with.
<Jemt> Hi. I find it confusing that Ubuntu mounts CDs on dynamic mount points (/media/CD-label) - why doesn't /cdrom point to the mounted CD-ROM? Is it accessible through a fixed mount point ?
<mike3> tensorpudding: yes where it says browse the web, view photos, check mail, listen to music
<mcf3782> let me clarify
<Cheese> Chepoll: i think ill just reinstall grub2. Im very new to this kind of stuff
<abys> I installed 10.10 last year and I don't remember having this probleme
<Socky_> How do i tell ubuntu to switch from PDT time to EST time
<Seven_Six_Two> mcf3782, that's odd... I would suggest changing to a different dns server and trying again. maybe 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<mcf3782> Postfix get the 205 address. I get the correct addresses from an nslookup on any box on the Internet I try from.
<Heron_Marked> Hola.  I had Ubuntu Desktop i386 10.10 and swapped up to 11.04.  I had trouble with audio (PulseAudio) and tried to switch to Alsa.  I somehow deleted my volume control applet and can't add it again.  I clicked to add applet and find many things I can add, but volume is not one of them.  Any suggestions?
<Chepoll> Cheese: good luck is all I can say.
<damiano546> hey guys can i use iptables to "prevent" dos attacks?
<Chepoll> My keyboard layout for virtual consoles gets reset at every boot, and I have to reconfigure console-data. How can I fix this please?
<Seven_Six_Two> mcf3782, oh ok. so only postfix
<tensorpudding> Cheese: i think it's possible to tell the installer to not overwrite GRUB, it's a bunch of manual work unfortunately
<mcf3782> Seven_Six_Two: Shouldn't setting 'hosts files' and hardcoding the address in /etc/hosts to the correct one bypass any DNS server issues?
<Cheese> Ok for grub2 reinstallation, you have to know the partition to mount it to.
<Seven_Six_Two> have you tried   cat postfixconfigfile.conf | grep <wrong.ip.address>
<Cheese> And i have 3 partitions that i dont know of. First off i have windows, fedora, and ubuntu. Then i have a 500mb one, a 10gb one, and a 3gb one
<guntbert> Socky_: system/adminstration/time and date
<Cheese> Im not sure which one is the bootloader :/
<Seven_Six_Two> mcf3782, it should, I would think, but I'm not in to postfix. just a general helper.  ;)
<xangua> Heron_Marked: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , to reinstall all default packages
<OY1R> can i somehow connect to freenode webchat with xchat client ?
<Cheese> How big is a bootloader partition usually?
<sholmes> So with ubuntu's apache, modules are located in /mods-available and have the extension .load instead of .so?
<Heron_Marked> xangua, thank you.  Am trying that now.  Will let you know.
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading to Natty - This is the logs which make no sense to me. apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603873/ and main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603874/
<Chepoll> Cheese: you can use the gui tool gksudo gparted to check yours, fyi.
<mcf3782> I'll keep looking.
<Kartagis> what package do I need to clone a git repo?
<Socky_> guntbert: whenever i change it there it auto maticaly resets to 3 hours back.  I have use the command ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com.  When i type the date command it says Im in PDT rather then EST.
<Seven_Six_Two> Cheese, should be at least 100mb
<abys> maxfiax I tried to upgrade and finish by a full install
<reval> maxflax, what is the os you are upgrading from, and what was the command that you typed? (are you upgrading from desktop or server install?)
<adsworth> Kardos, git
<Chepoll> Kartagis: you need "git"
<abys> it's much faster
<AdmiralVorian> Does anyone know how to install a 32 bit package on 64 bit 11.04?
<adsworth> Kartagis, git
<calimocho> Kartagis: i believe it's called git-core on 'buntu
<Cheese> Seven_Six_Two: Do you think the 500mb partition is GRUB?
<omichalek> hi all, my rhythmbox does not play mp3's, I do have ubuntu-restricted-estras installed
<reval> AdmiralVorian what package?
<Chepoll> My keyboard layout for virtual consoles gets reset at every boot, and I have to reconfigure console-data. How can I fix this please?
<Seven_Six_Two> Cheese, the kernel has to be in the first partition, iirc.
<AdmiralVorian> reval: I'm trying to force-install an i386 package on natty 64 bit, i try ignore-depends but I still get a list of dependency issues and "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured "
<tensorpudding> Kartagis: you want git-scm i think
<Cheese> what exactly is a kernel?
<AdmiralVorian> reval: it's citrix client
<Seven_Six_Two> Cheese, or within the first x MB
<maxflax> reval - Im upgrading from 10.10 desktop via the upgrade tool
<tensorpudding> Kartagis: wait, i meant git
<Seven_Six_Two> Cheese, the kernel is "Linux". it's what has direct control of all hardware
<tensorpudding> !kernel | Cheese
<ubottu> Cheese: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<adsworth> Chepoll, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure?
<Kartagis> tensorpudding: git has no release candidate
<maz> Like many other people on here, I have a problem.  I keep 99% of all my files on my external HDD.  However I am unable to share this with the computers on my home wireless network.  I understand this is because of the whole thing with the way the drive is formatted and linux likes ntfs but it would have been fat32 because of windows.  What is the best solution without losing the data because there is more data on there then I have space on
<maz> my laptop?
<Pici> Kartagis: the package name is git-core
<reval> Chepoll it's not a perfect fix, but this sort of alias helps, as you can just type in asdf to a terminal to change maps: alias asdf='sudo loadkeys ~/.colemak.kmap'
<guntbert> Socky_: best not to mix different time setting mechanisms - on the dialog I pointed out you find the time zone AND the option manual/automatic
<Cheese> Oh ok, im not sure if that helps me determine which partition to reinstall grub2 on. D:
<AdmiralVorian> maz: what format is your disk?
<Kartagis> Pici: that worked, thanks
<Chepoll> adsworth: If I dpkg-reconfigure now, and then reboot my computer, it will be reset
<DOUK> hello
<maz> @admiralvorian it came out of the box and i started using it on a windows pc
<tensorpudding> maz: is it formatted NTFS or FAT32
<OY1R> maxflax: im no expert at all, but i have tried upgrade, it never worked out to good, i ended up doing a fresh install.
<DOUK> why does open calc changes my data of my box into a date when i modify it
<adsworth> Chepoll, then I'm at a loss...
<Heron_Marked> xangua, finished installing PulseAudio again - it appears.  But still no volume control applet.  Any additional ideas?
<maz> well It came out of the box and i started using it on a windows pc, but to be honest im only assuming its fat32, i dont know how to check
<AdmiralVorian> maz: then it's NTFS. you can use it on ubuntu if you install ntfs-3g
<Chepoll> reval: It is an option, thanks. I am sorry that it's not what I'm looking for though
<tensorpudding> maz: in either case, if you can see it in Linux, you can probably share it
<AdmiralVorian> maz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<maz> thank you very much!!!
<reval> admiralvorian, do you mean the Terminal Server Client in the software center?
<biopyte> hi, after login, clicking the first time the main-menu ('ubuntu') button there is a significant delay until the menu pops up. is there a way to eliminate this delay?
<adsworth> Chepoll, have you tried reinstalling it
<maz> ill get reading and hopefully will have it sorted!
<maz> thanks again admiral and tensor
<Cheese> How would i decide which partition to reinstall GRUB2 on?
<Chepoll> adsworth: reinstalling console-data ? I can try it. I will see to it and then reboot and then come back to let you know, ok?
<AdmiralVorian> reval, citrix receiver client - i don't know if that's the same thing as the terminal server client
<abys> I try to install a fresh ubuntu natty on a sony vaio and I ve got not drivers working. Booting on a live usb key workis great. Booting after install I ve got no usb,display,sound,network any idea?
<reval> maxflax then based off of the logs I have no idea, and tend to go with the reinstall guy =( maybe someone else knows better though!
<DOUK> hey anyone can help with open calc
<flowbee> i have a file: dump2011-05-05 (1).sql ... i'm trying to rename it; but when i do; mv dump2011-05-05 \( ... bash doesnt auto complete
<DOUK> when i modify the data inside of a box it changes the data into a date
<adsworth> flowbee, escape the space as well
<Pici> flowbee: you need to put the backslash before the space
<OY1R> DOUK: change the cell format
<DOUK> well i just tried
<adsworth> or start with a ' that'S the way it works in excel anyways
<DOUK> but it still changes to a date
<guntbert> OY1R: why would you want to do that?
<maxflax> reval - was hoping to avoid a reinstall, it takes so much time
<mike3> hey guys, how do i change the unity shortcut places?
<mike3> tensorpudding: yes where it says browse the web, view photos, check mail, listen to music
<mike3> this is driving me nuts
<adsworth> DOUK, or start with a ' in the cell that'S the way it works in excel anyways
<guntbert> OY1R: (to use the web chat with xchat)
<maxflax> reval - And I have forgotten how I got my sound card working and then I have to do that all over again
<mang0> YESSSS!
<reval> AdmiralVorian after a bit of research it isn't =/ I don't know any method outside of --force if there isn't source code to try to recompile =/
<mang0> reval it worked!
<mang0> I hVE the internet
<mang0> have*
<mang0> woot
<reval> neat!
<DOUK> why do i have to add ' in front of my number for that to work
<DOUK> why does it change my thing to a date if i dont
<DOUK> it doesnt make any sense
<reval> maxflax what command did you use again for the upgrade?  or did you follow a guide?
<DOUK> and the thing is that it only does this to some boxes
<DOUK> some act normally
<adsworth> DOUK, it's trying to be intelligent and failing...
<mang0> Hmmmm
<DOUK> is there an option to turn off
<DOUK> whatever the hell it does
<adsworth> afaik not
<maxflax> reval - just the normal gui upgrade tool. Even tried the command line tool but no avail.
<Gwar> How do I change my grub menu's background to plain black?
<mang0> one thing...I'm trying to setup empathy, but it's giving me an error about the login keyring
<mang0> I don't understand
<mang0> :/
<reval> maxflax there's a guide I would recommend trying, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades maybe that has something you missed, it seems legit
<Cheese> Finaly got a hold of fedoras IRC Channel
<maxflax> reval - intresting fact that the upgrade fails for some reason but some stupid dev has probably felt that putting the reason for the fail in the log was unecssicary
<OY1R> guntbert: i can connect to freenode webchat, but i cant connect with xchat, blocked here at campus.
<maxflax> reval, One would except that information being in the logs right
<maxflax> reval, expect*
<caio> Hey people, I have a card usb TL-WN821N, but i can't compile this card. any sugestion???
<xangua> Heron_Marked: restart the panel, but i don't know how to restart 'unity panel' , it's the same¿
<adsworth> DOUK, does the ' trick work in open calc?
<DOUK> yes
<DOUK> thanks
<guntbert> OY1R: I see -- no they use different protocols, xchat cannot talk http - you have to use your web browser
<adsworth> that basically tells open calc to interpret the value as a string.
<OY1R> guntbert: ok thanks anyways, perhaps i can find some usable free proxy.
<sholmes> Can someone explain to me what's going wrong with my conf file? https://gist.github.com/957869
<adsworth> DOUK, you might have to be careful if you export to csv. That ' might become part of the value
<Osmodivs> Hello. My NetBook is not reciving any WIFI signal, how come? I am reciving a signa in my desktop PC, I have Ubuntu 11.04 32 bits
<OY1R> just installed 11.04 on a HHD, first boot up was 32 sec, second boot 13.65seconds and third boot up was 12.34 seconds :P
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading to Natty - This is the logs which make no sense to me. apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603873/ and main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603874/
<guntbert> OY1R: freenode support in #freenode :)
<gedO> hi. CAn someone say why I can't log in to my PC? Whene I tipe username and pass it just like freeze, but ehene press ESC ir come back to log in
<Heron_Marked> xang
<adsworth> how do I turn of my touchpad it get's in my way when typing. I'm always clicking all over the place. *grrr*
<Heron_Marked> xangua, I can restart the panel using terminal, but if I close terminal the panel disappears.  I typed "gnome-panel restart"
<gedO> Guys!
<reval> mang0 you probably don't have the keyring on startup applications,  search for Startup Applications, find "Certificate and Key Storage", edit that and add "gnome-keyring-daemon". after saving and rebooting that it should be ok
<OY1R> adsworth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<adsworth> Heron_Mael gnome-panel restart& should do the trick
<thegladiator> gnome-panel & also is dependant on the parent process which is the terminal
<gedO> please help. Whene I tipe user and password nothing hapens on mu ubuntu
<Tetsuo55_2> help! how do i disable ipv6 in 11.04???
<lordofthenoobs> i have an issue, it took me forever to learn that the program cheese was what i needed to finally get my web cam thats built into my laptop to work, but i can only use through the cheese application, is there a program or just another way to get my cam to work for regular video chat?
<Heron_Marked> adsworth, okay cool.  That worked to get me a new panel.  But I'm still having issues with adding the volume control applet (it's not in my list of applets that I can add)
<OY1R> Tetsuo55_2: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/01/quick-tip-how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<adsworth> OY1R, thanks, looks like my touchpad is not running as a touchpad. There is no touchpad options in the mouse prefs.
<adsworth> new dell notebook
<adsworth> Heron_Marked, no idea on that one.
<mnemoc> hi, I reviving an old debian/rules, what should I do with dh_testdir calls? pbuilder doesn't like them
<Heron_Marked> adsworth, okay.  Well thanks for the other tip tho.  Will add that to my list of commands to use.
<lordofthenoobs> i have an issue , it took me forever to learn that the program cheese was what i needed to finally get my web cam thats built into my laptop to work, but i can only use through the cheese application, is there a program or just another way to get my cam to work for regular video chat? any help would be great
<adsworth> Heron_Marked, the & tells the shell to put the prozess into the background.
<adsworth> Heron_Marked, that works for all programs
<reval> lordofthenoobs, I had a laptop ages ago that was a bit finicky about what programs worked well with it, my only advice is to look through the software center for video chat, and then also perhaps check out skype.
<Tetsuo55_2> OY1R: thanks, looks like it worked
<lordofthenoobs> thank you sir ill look
<Heron_Marked> adsworth, okay cool.  Tks.
<OY1R> Tetsuo55_2: great :)
<Osmodivs> Hello. My NetBook is not reciving any WIFI signal, how come? I am reciving a signa in my desktop PC, I have Ubuntu 11.04 32 bits
<reval> Osmodivs do you know what wireless card you have?
<Tetsuo55_2> OY1R: hmm wierd, wireshark still complaining about ipv6 packets
<Heron_Marked> Does anyone know where I can download applets if I'm missing them?  Is there some sort of applet manager that I can use to download applets in Natty?  Beside the one to add applets that already existing in the computer.
<Osmodivs> reval, Nope, iwconfig outputs no wireless extensions
<mang0> Guys, I get this strange message when I'm trying to setup empathy: Enter password to unlock your login keyring  The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring.
<mang0> what does it mean?
<brianmc-laptop> Poss stupid question: how would I use wget to pull all contribs from this page and save locally? http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/Brion_VIBBER
<Glycan> What channal would poperly explain partitions?
<reval> Osmodivs ok, what kind of laptop is it (model number, but not serial # that's tmi)
<mehdi> is it possible to install netbean 7 on ubuntu?
<Exio> FloodBot's?
<LjL> Exio: they are flood *control* bots ;)
<Exio> LjL: thankx
<mang0> grrrr
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading to Natty - This is the logs which make no sense to me. apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603873/ and main.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/603874/
<mang0> I cant setup irc or facebook or anything
<mang0> ;__;
<Osmodivs> reval, I have an Acer Aspire ONE
<douknoukem> hey
<sdoklo> I installed lubuntu on an old system, but it can't boot
<douknoukem> i finnally decided to use gnuplot instead
<douknoukem> open calc is just so strange
<k3strel> mang0: means you probably changed your password after setting up your machine.
<sdoklo> it hangs during "Verifying DMI pool data"
<sdoklo> I tried to reinstall grub
<mehdi> i had install ubuntu on iMAC but i have no sound .could u pls help
<sdoklo> I verified the partitions have no errors with e2fsck
<reval> Osmodivs is it the D250 the 110L the 751h the 753h the D150 the 532h or the ZG5?
<ivancp> alguien me llamo?
<sdoklo> I tested the RAM module with memtest
<sdoklo> I did reset the BIOS settings
<Exio> ivancp: o:
<sdoklo> I reinstalled lubuntu
<mang0> mehdi: try unmuting?
<xangua> !enter | sdoklo
<ubottu> sdoklo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Osmodivs> reval, d250
<mehdi> i did its unmute
<sdoklo> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sdoklo> Does anyone know how I can fix this DMI pool data hangup?
<zertyu> hello
<zertyu> on place on a folder ?
<zertyu> using command line
<zertyu> how to
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey everyone how do you clear the recent documents in Ubuntu 11.04?
<edbian> fuzzybunny69y: unity or classic?
<reval> Osmodivs aaaha, try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-narwhal.  Hopefully that will help you out
<fuzzybunny69y> unity
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys I just got an update notification and I'm ok with all the updates except one.  it's called "X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx dispaly driver".  I'm not sure about updating this, I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers.
<reval> the period is not part of the command
<chiiiiiiz> Hi
<sdoklo> this is the bootinfoscript output I get: http://pastebin.com/8wjzpQq2
<chiiiiiiz> Am I the only one with banshee not running in Natty?
<Osmodivs> reval, Let me try that
<edbian> fuzzybunny69y: http://linux.aldeby.org/ubuntu-natty-11-04-unity-clear-recent-documents.html
<zertyu> how to place on a folder ?
<Dulak> mastaofdisasta: if you aren't using intel graphics that update won't affect you at all
<chiiiiiiz> It starts and completely bugs after a few seconds.
<mastaofdisasta> Dulak: I just want to make sure it doesn't install and replace nvidia drivers.
<Dulak> mastaofdisasta: nope that's the intel driver, not nvidia
<ugur> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mastaofdisasta> Dulak: agreed, thanks for the clarification!
<__yhvh__> hey I'm validating a key with launchpad, and the verification email is taking an age to decrypt, should this be the case, 2048 bit key?
<fuzzybunny69y> edbian, oh thanks yeah I tried that maybe it is just in kupfer that it has problems
<reval> Osmodivs after that, hopefully you will either be able to enable a restricted wireless driver, and/or restarting should solve it (I hope). If not bookmark this to read after http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529&page=2
<ugur> hello i've added conky autostart list in sessions menu but conky doesnt start at login
<edbian> fuzzybunny69y: kupfer?
<abys> chiiiiiiz try to empty banshee cache in /home/chiiiiiiz/.banshee
<ugur> what can i do ?
<jay_pro> im trying out ubuntu server for the 1st time. during installation, i installed a mail server and selected 'Internet Site' as mail configuration. Is there a good link that I can review as to what is installed and what has already been configured?
<hal> when I enter my wireless security settings (WPA2 Personal / password) the apply button remains greyed out
<hal> can anyone think why this may be?
<mehdi> anyone can help me with this unsolvable problem?
<adsworth> edbian, kupfer is launcher similar to gnome. http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<edbian> adsworth: thanks
<abys> mehdi if there is no solution there is not problem ;)
<zertyu> hello
<phibxr> mehdi, what happens when an unsolvable problem collides with the answer to everything?
<reval> hal, is there an unlock button below that? you may need to authenticate before changing settings
<zertyu> how to place on a folder ?
<jay_pro> or would it be easier to NOT install a mail server upon OS installation and follow these instructions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Osmodivs> reval,  There is no such packages
<edbian> mehdi: What's the problem?
<adsworth> Im meant to say Gnome Do
<mehdi> i had install ubuntu on iMAC but i have no sound .could u pls help
<__yhvh__> I know _someone_ here has verified a key with launchpad
<__yhvh__> otherwise...
<hal> reval: no there isn't
<tensorpudding> mehdi: what model
<edbian> mehdi: Do all of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<__yhvh__> blind leading the blind
<lolmatic> hey guys, i just installed apache and wordpress, but there are no files in /var/www... now i wonder what to do...
<mehdi> i did all of those but it doesnt work
<mehdi> iMAC 20 inch
<vanksi> i have a situation where i have HostA --> FW1 --> Internet --> FW2 --> HostB and i have to determine which of the firewall blocks HTTPS connections from hostA to hostB. HTTPS works from hostB to hostA. is it possible to do this with nmap or some other fairly standard linux tool? i know it's a bit ot
<edbian> lolmatic: YOu but your files in /var/www/
<mehdi> its been 6 month i m chalenging this problem but it never solved
<tensorpudding> mehdi: are you sure sound isn't working? do you have the volume unmuted?
<gedO> GUYS
<mehdi> yes i m sure and the sound is unmuted
<Logan_> tensorpudding: you think he wouldn't have figured that out after six months? :P
<gedO> What hapenned with my PC if I enter my username and password and nothing hapens
<tensorpudding> mehdi: try opening Terminal, and type 'alsamixer'
<abys> vansksi is the nat configured on fw2?
<lolmatic> edbian: so i have to copy them manually? now i installed the package via synaptic... where are the wordpress files? 0_0
<tensorpudding> mehdi: do you see OO in the Master column, or MM?
<mehdi> i did it
<sdoklo> could the problem be that lubuntu 10.10 cannot handle small disks anymore (30GB)? Installation and booting worked perfectly with an 80GB disk, unfortunately that disk is broken now.
<g[r]eek> Hi, what does apt-get update do? And what's the difference between this and apt-get upgrade? Thanks.
<htorque> just wondering, are you supporter guys getting a lot of unity heat?
<mehdi> yes the Mic boos is 00
<tensorpudding> mehdi: for stupid reasons ALSA, the Linux sound backend, might somehow mute the Master channel
<edbian> lolmatic: Don't know where wordpress dumbs its files
<mehdi> really
<abys> vanski forget my nat suggestion, there is more chance fw2 blocs the flow than fw1
<tensorpudding> mehdi: make sure "Front Speaker" is OO too
<mehdi> u mean i mute the Master?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: no, it needs to be unmuted
<mcf3782> Since I posted the question earlier about Postfix resolving the wrong IP address, I'll post the solution. Thanks to the folks in #postfix.
<mehdi> ok let me tell u Master is 00 Front is 00
<reval> Osmodivs, I guess check synaptic package manager for other backports, you may try
<tensorpudding> mehdi: if it says MM instead of OO, hit the arrow keys until it is highlighted, and hit the "m" key
<reval> linux-backports-modules-net-generic  though. From what I am reading a backport from before jaunty made that wireless card work.
<luite2> is there some way to add "open new tab" and "open new window" items to the unity button for Terminal?
<adsworth> lolmatic, do you have synaptic installed. If so then you can check in the properties of the wordpress package where the files were installed to.
<tensorpudding> mehdi: can you take a screenshot?
<edbian> lolmatic: Found it:  sudo ln -s /usr/share/wordpress /var/www/wordpress
<gedO> Guys, can someone help me
<gedO> ?
<edbian> lolmatic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<mehdi> how di i take screen shoot
<tensorpudding> luite2: yes, you have to mess with the guts of the .desktop file though
<edbian> gedO: What is your problem?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: run the program "Take Screenshot"
<gedO> I enter my all data and nothing hapens any desktop enviroment isn't booting
<edbian> tensorpudding: hahahaaha
<hal> ok, here is the dialog box where the apply button is greyed out  http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/5030/screenshot001lo.png
<edbian> gedO: Did you already install Ubuntu?
<gedO> edbina: I can not work with my PC
<Osmodivs> ravex, I cant find 'em with synaptic, I do not have internet accces, only WIFI conection
<mcf3782> The problem is two-part.  The MX record for mail.bellsouth.net is wrong.  It returns an IP address that doesn't have an SMTP server running on it.
<hal> does anyone know why this is happening please?
<gedO> edbina: Yes
<reval> hal I got mine to work by saving the connection name etc from the first window, then the second window was able to save
<mehdi> from where from termintal?
<gedO> edbina: First of all I get error that sayed unable to load "gnome"
<edbian> hal: The other tabs are misconfigured perhaps?  Try changing hte connection name
<Osmodivs> Hello. My NetBook is not reciving any WIFI signal, how come? I am reciving a signa in my desktop PC, I have Ubuntu 11.04 32 bits
<tensorpudding> mehdi: it's available in the Applications menu
<gedO> edbina: thene I installed LXDE
<mehdi> yes i did
<Dulak> mcf3782: did you try port 587 as well as port 25?  587 is submission so a valid smtp port
<mcf3782> To make postfix ignore the MX record and instead use the A record, put  [ ] around the name of the relayhost:  relayhost = [mail.bellsouth.net]
<mehdi> how to send it to u?
<luite2> tensorpudding: hmm, ok
<gedO> edbina: worked few hours
<reval> hal fill out what you can in the wireless tab, and then save it and go back to the wireless security tab, I hope that helps
<edbian> I am not edbina
<tensorpudding> luite2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/how-to-unity-quicklists-for-libreoffice-gmail-and-chromium/
<tensorpudding> luite2: shows you the gist
<mehdi> i took screen shot now how to send it to u?
<gedO> edbina: restarted PC and whene I enter username and passwork and nothing hapens. I try to log in to gnome, to LXDE and nothing hapens
<aeon-ltd> gedO: use tab to autocomplete nicks in irc as well as terminals
<edbian> gedO: Do you have any errors while booting?
<gedO> edbian: I can not start desktop enviroment. Ubuntu boots up good
<Advo> hi there, does anyone know what open source LGPL license means? from what ive read, it means i can do what I like with the code?
<edbian> gedO: Where / when did you see the error about gnome.  Is there any details?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: you can put it on imgur.com
<xangua> Advo: wikipedia hay help you with tha
<xangua> that*
<mehdi> ok i ll now
<coz_> Advo,  i believe LGPL allows distribution but no change
<gedO> edbian: I saw wheen I tryed to log in (whene entering USER and PASSWORD)
<Dulak> Advo: it means it's able to be used by other programs, but changes to the code still have to be given back to upstream
<edbian> gedO: What is the complete error it gives?
<coz_> Advo,     http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/lesser.html
<gedO> edbian: Thene where "failer to load session 'gnome' "
<luite2> tensorpudding: ah thanks, is it possible to do so without editing files in /usr/share?
<Advo> ahh ok, thanks, that sucks then for this example
<gedO> edbian: Thene where "failed to load session 'gnome' "
<mehdi> ok its there now
<edbian> gedO: That's all it said?  No reason why?  Do you have any idea why?
<coz_> Advo,  ah yeah some developers use the LGPL  so reading the license and its "permissions"  is real important
<tensorpudding> luite2: that's the place where application files are located, i think maybe you can add them in other directories
<Dulak> Advo: BSD is probably more along the lines you were thinking
<jay_pro> when installing ubuntu server and installing a mail server is selected, besides postfix, what exactly has already been installed? or how can i find out?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: you need to give us a link
<gedO> edbian: I don't know. Maiby gnome3 do this thing, but I used it several days
<mehdi> http://imgur.com/zdkNS
<edbian> gedO: I'm afraid I don't know.  Without more details I can't guess or troubleshoot either.
<luite2> tensorpudding: yeah but they will probably get overwritten if theres an update for the package
<lolmatic> hey guys, other question: why is banshee often unresponsive or slow? it hangs all the time. is my music collection too big? searches take ages, too...
<mcf3782> Dulak - there is no Submission server running on port 587 of the incorrectly returned IP address.  Good thought though. I'd forgotten about that one.
<hal> reval: ah, thank you. Actually I had the BBSID in the incorrect format  :)
<tensorpudding> luite2: you'll probably need to create alternative ones then
<mcf3782> The real answer is that at&t needs to fix their broken DNS.  But finding someone there who has a clue is well nigh impossible.
<inglor_> hi all, how can I start the liveCD on vesa mode ???
<tensorpudding> mehdi: okay, i can see that Master is MM
<Dulak> mcf3782: that sucks, you sure you aren't blocked on port 25 outgoing by your provider?  you can get to other servers on port 25 ok?
<gedO> edbian: I thing gdm or what it is wrong
<mcf3782> So the best workaround with Postfix, seems to be using the [ ] around the name of the relayhost
<tensorpudding> mehdi: you need to hit the left key a few times until the Master is highlighted, then hit the 'm' key so that there is OO on Master, then hit the ESC key
<edbian> gedO: I have no clue
<dragon> Hey guys
<dragon> Can anyone help me with this error?
<gedO> edbian: ealyer abter boot, at log in screen I can sellect my user, now  I get only other, so I have to write my self all detais
<dragon> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher,
<edbian> gedO: Sounds like you deleted your user some how.
<gedO> no, my user is good. I tryed in terminal
<xcyclist> Anybody see that the GUI popup for screen shots lately has been showing up IN THE SCREEN SHOTS?
<coz_> Guest80880,   hey guy   its often best especially over 2 lines if you go to one of the pastebin sites ,,,paste there and just give us the link :)
<mehdi> ok  i did
<gedO> edbian: I terminal I can log in
<gedO> edbian: with my user
<coz_> Guest80880,   it is much easier to read that way
<badbandit> "If you're running the Django Development server, you'll need to re-route port 8000 (or whichever port you are using) to port 80, and make it available to the outside world. "
<tensorpudding> mehdi: so that should exit alsamixer, and your sound should work now
<badbandit> hello, how could i reroute a certain port to another port?
<edbian> gedO: mmm
<inglor_> what is the kernel parameter to force vesa instead of the default driver on LiveCD ?
<gedO> edbian: Problem is somewhere in logging in service. gme or gde or gdm
<mehdi> oh god its not working thank u so much for help but again its not working its driving me creazy
<gedO> edbian: I don't know realy how it is called
<hace> hi
<edbian> gedO: GDM is the name of the screen you log in at
<abys> where can i get the installation log for natty?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: okay
<tensorpudding> mehdi: try opening alsamixer again, make sure that the Master volume is set to OO and not MM
<Dulak> badbandit: for production you don't want to use the django devel server, install apache with mod_wsgi and configure that, it'll handle a much higher load.
<luite2> tensorpudding: I've edited the original file for now, I'll see later if it's possible to have them in my home dir or something. is it possible to refresh the launcher without logging out?
<adsworth> gedO, login from the terminal and check if there is any errors at the end of /var/log/messages, /var/log/auth.log and ~/.xsessions-errors
<brontosaurusrex> what client can i use to connect to mac-enabled screen sharing? they say its some sort of vnc...
<tensorpudding> luite2: don't know
<mehdi> ok i did
<Dulak> brontosaurusrex: I think vino can do that
<adsworth> badbandit, where is that message from?
<gedO> adsworth: how to check?
<hace> i ve got a question, i ve installed today natty 64 bit, when i do a reboot after the bootloader my system do a sleep of 2 - 3 minutes can anybody help me?
<edbian> gedO: Log in via terminal.  Create a new user.  Try to log in as that user in gnome
<adsworth> less /var/log/messages
<tensorpudding> mehdi: can you see that it's OO and not MM?
<mehdi> yes i can see its 00
<gedO> messages are empty
<adsworth> will show the contents of that files. Pressing a captial G will scroll to the end of the file.
<edbian> tensorpudding: mehdi or 100
<tensorpudding> mehdi: i mean, not the number part
<adsworth> the file /var/log/messages is empty?
<mcf3782> brontosaurusrex If you're talking about an Apple Mac, with the native 'screen sharing' turned on; you can just use any VNC client to connect to it. 'screen sharing' uses VNC.
<mehdi> there is a 100 also
<tensorpudding> mehdi: above the number, inside the box, there should be a OO with a green background
<adsworth> gedO, the file /var/log/messages is empty?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: that means that it's unmuted
<gedO> adsworth: YES
<hace> i ve got a question, i ve installed today natty 64 bit, when i do a reboot after the bootloader my system do a sleep of 2 - 3 minutes can anybody help me?
<gedO> adsworth: and how to exit it and go back to terminal?
<mehdi> yes there is 00 with green background
<tensorpudding> mehdi: in the screenshot you sent earlier it was a dark MM instead, which would explain your sound problem
<adsworth> gedO, q
<reval> hace: does it boot up after the 2-3 minute sleep? or does it do nothing?
<tensorpudding> mehdi: okay, now, make sure that every volume control has the OO/green background
<hace> it do boot after the 2-3 minutes sleep
<mehdi> u want me to send another screenshot?
<badbandit> Dulak: I am doing development/testing
<tensorpudding> mehdi: that's good
<gedO> adsworth: auth.log has lots of entrys
<Dulak> badbandit: then load http://localhost:8000 in the browser
<adsworth> gedO, then there is something seriously wrong. /var/log/messages shouldn't be empty.
<adsworth> gedO, I've never seen it empty.
<hace> @reval  but that is not nice i got before natty the ubuntu 10.04 and the boot time from bootloader to login was 15 secounds now with natty it takes 3-4 minutes
<adsworth> gedO, in es do a G to scroll to then end. any errors near the end?
<mehdi> http://imgur.com/hwYqA
<asdffd> hi
<asdffd> heelp
<asdffd> help
<eoss> here is my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749918
<eoss> please halp
<asdffd> need help
<reval>  hace does it show you what it is doing during this time? or just purple screen? From my experience the only time it takes very long to boot is when it has trouble with dhcp lease. It could be something else though easily
<tensorpudding> mehdi: okay, that looks good
<tensorpudding> mehdi: does sound work now?
<asdffd> need help
<badbandit> Dulak: my problem is that Im trying to test paypal IPN and I need port 80 on my network to point to my computer, then have dev server running on it
<mehdi> no dear
<asdffd> need help
<Dulak> badbandit: you behind a router or direct to the internet?
<GraymanStole> Anybody know if there's a command that will force my sensors to reset and take a new temperature reading?
<badbandit> Dulak: I port forwarded 80 to my computer in the router, now just not sure how to run the dev server
<hace> @reval there is only a purple screen not any more, i cant do anything cause my Keboard seems to be offline ....
<tensorpudding> mehdi: damn
<asdffd> need help
<GraymanStole>  or barring that, a command to turn the fan on in my Lenovo IdeaPad S10 netbook?
<gedO> adsworth: looks like not
<badbandit> Dulak: when I did runserver 0.0.0.0:80, I get "permission denied"
<mehdi> yeah i know its terrible
<asdffd> need help
<asdffd> need help
<Dulak> badbandit: forward 80 on the router to 8000 on the dev box, easier than using iptables
<mehdi> now is 6 month for me i have an os without sound its really boring
<gedO> adsworth: Maiby you know why after entering details in log in screen nothing hapens?
<adsworth> asdffd, http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#notwork
<asdffd> need help
<badbandit> Dulak: true, let me see if I can do that on this pos old linksys!
<adsworth> gedO, no but I'm trying to help you find out.
<asdffd> need help
<Dulak> badbandit: you'd have to run it as root to attach to port 80, which you really don't want to do
<reval> hace do you have gigabyte motherboard?
<mehdi> the OS can recognize my sound card but why its not working?
<gedO> adsworth: I think I will try to add new user for experment
<asdffd> need help
<asdffd> need help
<tensorpudding> mehdi: there are a few imacs with sound problems
<coz_> mehdi,   in terminal    alsamixer    check to see the sliders are up and unmuted
<hace> hm no i got a Asus board with an hexacore AMD CPU @ reval
<LjL> asdffd: stop repeating them
<LjL> that, even
<adsworth> gedO, that's an idea.
<LjL> asdffd: ask your question instead
<coz_> mehdi,  other than that I am at a loss
<adsworth> asdffd, this website will help you http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#notwork
<mehdi> they r up and unmuted
<mehdi> thanks
<afs97209> need help... install stuck at prepare install
<reval> hace I want to show you a neat tool, after you boot up later on try dmesg, it gives good information with timestamps so you can see what processes take a long time, but also I am looking for solution outside of that
<edbian> mehdi: sound works?
<mehdi> no
<hendrixski> other than #httpd is there a good place that I can get questions answered about server setup best-practices?
<afs97209> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10774739#post10774739
<s0urce> hi
<asdffd> hello i need help i am markus leffer
<hace> @ reval i do know  what dmesg do but i hoped anybody inhere got the same damn failure or anybody got a Tip how i could solve this
<reval> here is what I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/776588   But I don't like the solution of disabling acpi!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 776588 in linux (Ubuntu) "Long pause in boot sequence after upgrading to Natty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<afs97209> need help ..... stuck at prepare to install
<asdffd> nobodyhelp
<asdffd> me
<afs97209> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10774739#post10774739
<JWay> how do I install java plugin for chrome in ubuntu 11.04 64 bit?
<asdffd> noboy
<asdffd> nobody help me
<arquebus> asdffd: with what?
<LjL> asdffd: you still haven't asked a question
<pankaj_sharma> lol
<adsworth> asdffd, we still don't know what your problem is so we cannot help you.
<asdffd> i have a questiob
<pankaj_sharma> hah
<LjL> then ask it
<kkal> hes' markus leffer, help him change that
<asdffd> ok
<tensorpudding> mehdi: here's something to try, you're going to have to reboot though
<pankaj_sharma> so u want to change your name?
<asdffd> my  question kis
<asdffd> is somebody  here involed ubuntu
<afs97209> install stuck at "Prepare to install" several times
<gedO> adsworth: I think I will try to add new user for experment
<kkal> no. people here are evolved ubuntu
<gedO> adsworth: Added new user, but still can log in
<hace> @reval i found something like reinstall Kernel but i dont think that that solve y Problem the kernel before does not have this silly bug
<LjL> asdffd: the people in #ubuntu are mostly users. who exactly are you looking for?
<asdffd> ok
<afs97209> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10774739#post10774739
<asdffd> i dont like units
<asdffd> unity
<cablop> I have an ext3 external drive that uses ACLs... i need to access it from Windows, any suggestion? i need to keep the ACLs working, i am tempted to use one of these three options, cygwin, colinux a virtual machine... but, if there's something else much better for that, i'll be glad to hear it
<LjL> asdffd: neither do i, but i don't think our opinions count for much :)
<pankaj_sharma> asdffd, join ubuntu-offtopic
<gedO> adsworth: Same thing. Enter detials and nothing happens
<The_Pharoah> how do i get to the C++ chat?
<kkal> asdffd: use ubuntu classic during login
<asdffd> can i use gnome
<reval> hace you can probably verify to be sure but it sounds like most of this sort of issue is with acpi. I found debugging page but it may not be so good https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI    I wonder if there is a way to get old acpi treatment, if it is a package
<LjL> asdffd: yes, just select "Classic" in the bottom bar when you login
<adsworth> gedO, check ~/.xsession-errors from the terminal
<arquebus> The_Pharoah:  #c++
<LjL> !classic | asdffd
<ubottu> asdffd: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<The_Pharoah> arquebus: thanks
<asdffd> ok
<tensorpudding> mehdi: run 'gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/imac24.conf' and put the line 'options snd-hda-intel model=imac24' in the file, then save the file and reboot
<asdffd> cool
<arquebus> The_Pharoah: np
<edbian> omg
<kkal> oyg!
<GraymanStole> I'm having an issue that I'm hoping someone here can help me with.
<connor__> how do you enable the 3d cube workspace switcher
<reval> I guess it is not a package =/
<cablop> I have an ext3 external drive that uses ACLs... i need to access it from Windows, any suggestion? i need to keep the ACLs working, i am tempted to use one of these three options, cygwin, colinux a virtual machine... but, if there's something else much better for that, i'll be glad to hear it
<edbian> GraymanStole: What is that issue?
<hace> :ACPI
<afs97209> ubuntu install stuck at "Prepare to install"... just sit at that page.
<dios_mio> I installed ubuntu on a win7 laptop, and I specified the "recovery OEM" partition of 400 mb as "swap"... now I want to install win7 on another partition and I think it will make use of that OEM partition.. then do I need to turn swap off in ubuntu?
<afs97209> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10774739#post10774739
<edbian> afs97209: What is on that page?  username and such?
<adsworth> night all
<GraymanStole> I have a Lenovo IdeaPad S10 Netbook running ubuntu 11.04
<edbian> afs97209: 'hello'
<reval> afs97209 did you import settings from another os?  when I did that mine took forever
<xangua> dios_mio: now you have no recovery partition
<GraymanStole> When I first boot up, the laptop gets very hot, and the fan does not run. The sensors command says the core temp is 17 - 21 C
<gedO> adsworth: How to check?
<cablop> dios_mio: forget about that oem partition, it HAD a recovery system of your win7... but you used it as SWAP meaning it is not going to work now
<edbian> afs97209: I use Debian.  :)
<afs97209> The basic install where you choose install. Hangs up right there. Won't go beyond
<edbian> afs97209: Sounds like you have a bad CD.  Try burning again at a slower speed and do an MD5 checksum on the .iso before you burn it
<GraymanStole> but it's way warmer than that. I reboot, and the fan turns on, sensors now read 55-61 C
<afs97209> Right after you choose install
<dios_mio> cablop and xangua, yeah but now I am about to install win on a third partition, side by side with ubuntu.. and it will probably make use of that recovery partition of 400 mb.. then ubuntu will be without a swap partition
<hace> ok thx for help @ reval i ll try to test with acpi off
<hace> cya and ve a ice day
<reval> good luck hace, I hope there is a good solution!
<GraymanStole> Any reason why I have to reboot in order for my temp sensors to get an accurate reading and turn the fan on?
<intricate> Anyone good with java?
<afs97209> Already done that. Burned new one at 4x. Still stuck
<LjL> intricate: people in ##java i bet
<connor__> how do you make ubuntu faster
<intricate> won't let me join it?
<LjL> !register | intricate
<ubottu> intricate: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cablop> dios_mio: because you are performing a fresh win7 install i think there's no need for it to ask your for a recovery partition, anyway, be ready to recover your ubuntu bootloader
<intricate> that would work :P thanks
<connor__> how do you make ubuntu faster
<Frank_Jameso> connor there are a lot of ways to do that, but what specifically about it is slow?
<dios_mio> cablop, so the recovery partition is a laptop vendor thing rather than a win7 thing? and also, how do i recover my bootloader?
<gedO> Guys, how to oen file in terminal for reading????
<gedO> open*
<gdhfgk> Can i run Ubuntu on a USB stick?
<gedO> gdhfgk: shure you can
<arquebus> gedO: gedit filename
<connor__> opening programs and is there anything like readyboost for linux
<GraymanStole> gdhfgk: try pendrivelinux.com
<gdhfgk> cool
<gdhfgk> ty
<gdhfgk> :)
<cablop> gdhfgk: yes you can, but i suggest you to disable a swap on it and minimize the writing operations to the bare minimum
<Trel> I installed Ubuntu server, and I just edited /etc/ssh/ssh_config to change the port, however I can't figure out how to restart ssh, the command on the website, plus the command THAT told me to use didn't do it.
<gedO> arquebus: Sorry, no dislau. How to open direcli in terminal
<Trel> (website was initi.d, and it told me to use service)
<Dulak> gdhfgk: yes, you can use unetbootin to put the livecd onto a usb stick, and even configure it to persist files and settings across reboots.  Very handy to take it with you to any computer.
<Frank_Jameso> connor_ if you have lots of ram there is actually a file called /dev/shm which I have treated in the past as a ram drive. I just copied aff of the files I wanted to load quickly into one folder, and then put that in /dev/shm as a startup script
<arquebus> gedO: vim filename   or   nano filename
<Dulak> Trel: sudo service ssh restart
<gedO> adsworth: Are you still here??
<connor__> is there something like ready boost for ubuntu
<gdhfgk> Thanks
<gdhfgk> :)
<AaeRohn> *pokes around* hello? I need help either getting my pen tablet working properly, or getting Wine to properly run LoL
<Trel> Dulak: that's what it told me to do when I did the init.d command. That apparantly didn't work, as it's still listening on port 22 and not what I changed it to.
<afs97209> Ubuntu install Stuck right after Install Ubuntu. Already burned new CD at 4x and 2 CD downloads.
<Frank_Jameso> AaeRohn what's the wine problem? also there's probably some synaptic drivers that might get the pen tablet working but really I'm not a pro with those
<LjL> connor__: i don't think so
<Trel> master@minecraft-box:~$ sudo service ssh restart
<Trel> [sudo] password for master:
<Trel> ssh start/running, process 4128
<Trel> (that's all it does)
<afs97209> Ubuntu install Stuck right after Install Ubuntu button. Already burned new CD at 4x and 2 CD downloads.
<connor__> how to make a netbook running ubuntu faster
<Frank_Jameso> afs97208 does it show in text what it is doing if you push the arrow?
<Dulak> Trel: then do 'sudo service ssh stop' followed by 'sudo service ssh start'
<LjL> connor__: if there were a known magic recipe, ubuntu would already include it
<Frank_Jameso> we'd have to get more verbose than "preparing to install" to really troubleshoot this one
<ElvenArcher> Hello. GRUB fails to list my windows (somehow stuck?) after clean install of ubuntu11 .Here are the results i got from bootinfoscript: http://pastebin.com/M8SpWPgC . Need help, thx.
<Dulak> Trel: restart should do that, so that's weird
<Trel> Dulak: that could be interesting since I won't be able to run the second command ><
<afs97209> no text after that... just sits there.
<afs97209> The Install goes no further
<AaeRohn> Frank_jameso: it doesnt run League of Legends properly, it 'encounters a serious problem'... I've found a site with one solution, but I don't know how to work it
<afs97209> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10774739#post10774739
<dios_mio> if I have 4 gb of RAM, do I still need a swap partition?
<Trel> Dulak: that didn't work either
<afs97209> I wrote it up completely on forum
<Trel> "ssh stop/waiting"
<LjL> dios_mio: if you want to suspend to disk, yes you do
<Trel> is what it says
<afs97209> no response on forum
<Jordan_U> ElvenArcher: You don't seem to have a Windows System partition, which is required to boot Windows (Vista+).
<Dulak> Trel: an existing connection is unaffected by a restart, or a stop, just fyi
<ElvenArcher> jordan_u : what should i do ?
<Dulak> Trel: double check sshd_config
<lolmatic> hey guys, other question: why is banshee often unresponsive or slow? it hangs all the time. is my music collection too big? searches take ages, too...
<Trel> Dulak: only thing I changed was to uncommend the port line and changed the number
<afs97209> I pushed the Install arrow... the graphic responds when I click it... then it sits there
<Trel> even when I type 'service ssh stop' I get
<icostisanu> who can help me finding drivers for my wi-fi on Sony Vaio VPCY2? pls
<Trel> "ssh stop/waiting"
<mehdi> how do i know my sound card is supported by ALSA?
<Jordan_U> ElvenArcher: Ask in ##windows how to restore your System partition without completely re-installing Windows (which would solve the problem).
<junior> hello, im having trouble with my ubuntu install. ive searched through the support documents but found nothing to help me
<beinghuman> I really wish upgrading to new ubuntu releases didn't overwrite my current GRUB configuration
<Dulak> Trel: try this: 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart'
<beinghuman> because now I have to attach a keyboard to my server in order to get it to boot up
<computer_> hi guys im at the Cedega website - but i cant figure out where to download cedega or create a account or anything - any help?
<icostisanu> who can help me finding drivers for my wi-fi on Sony Vaio VPCY2? pls
<icostisanu> hi guys! pls help me finding drivers for my wi-fi on Sony Vaio VPCY2
<Trel> Dulak: I sent in a message as not to flood the channel
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits there after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<Dulak> Trel: then use 'sudo stop ssh' and 'sudo start ssh'
<Trel> Dulak: same result as via service
<icostisanu> hi guys! pls help me finding drivers for my wi-fi on Sony Vaio VPCY2
<Trel> master@minecraft-box:~$ sudo stop ssh
<Trel> ssh stop/waiting
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits there after I click install. Tried 4x Burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<digitalfiz> killall -HUP sshd
<xangua> !enter | icostisanu afs97209
<ubottu> icostisanu afs97209: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frank_Jameso> afs we simply need more information to troubleshoot that issue. Is there anything like an arrow you click that shows you *exactly* what ubuntu is doing when it hangs in text?
<Dulak> Trel: weird, I just did it and it all worked.  changed the port, restarted with service, confirmed the port, switched it all back again
<xangua> !repeat
<xangua> mmm it was repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Trel> Dulak: is it definitely using /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<icostisanu> hi guys! pls help me finding drivers for my wi-fi on Sony Vaio VPCY2
<beinghuman> why does the ubuntu release upgrades overwrite my grub configurations?
<beinghuman> i have to edit my grub config on every release
<beinghuman> it's quite annoying
<Dulak> Trel: yeah the sshd from the repos definitely uses that file, I just did everything you are doing and it worked fine
<Trel> mine's still listening on 22
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<Trel> here, I'll put my ssh_config file on a paste bin
<luite2> is it possible to make the unity launcher appear even when the mouse pointer isn't exactly at the edge of the screen? (The problem is that the pointer bounces back a little when I slap it to that side of the screen)
<icostisanu> my laptop doesn't detect when my wi-fi is enabled. it always sees it as disabled
<icostisanu> pls help
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<Trel> wait, one thing to try
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<Dulak> beinghuman: that's one of the little things that annoys when you keep up with the releases instead of sticking to an LTS and only upgrading LTS to LTS
<Bookman> I just installed a new o/s in Virtualbox and something went wrong while shutting it down.  I had to force quit the virtual machine.  The main virtualbox window now says the virtual machine is still running and I see no way to 'power it down'.  Even logging off the real machine and back on again does not help.  VB still says that the virtual machine is still running.
<botcity> luite2: press  special + space
<rannmann> Bookman: Hopefully you backed up your image :)
<Bookman> rannmann, it never ran so it doesn't really matter.
<Trel> Dulak: my bad, not ssh_config, I should have been editing sshd_config
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits there after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<beinghuman> Dulak: why can't they just make it so the releases don't overwrite your ENTIRE grub config?
<rannmann> Did you get VirtualBox tools installed?
<beinghuman> i mean OK so it needs to load the latest image... i get that
<luite2> botcity: hmm, that's not ideal if I just want to use the mouse
<icostisanu> my laptop doesn't detect when my wi-fi is enabled. it always sees it as disabled. anyone know such issue?
<beinghuman> but why does it have to overwrite my timeouts... and if I want a splash, etc.
<icostisanu> my 11.04 doesn't detect when my wi-fi is enabled. it always sees it as disabled. anyone know such issue?
<Bookman> rannmann, no
<rannmann> Then just start over ;)
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<Dulak> beinghuman: ummm look in /etc/default/grub, instead of manually editing the grub.cfg
<Bookman> rannmann, but the virtual machine is still running.  You mean it will always be running???
<beinghuman> Dulak: I do look in that
<petisnnake> I now have Win7 and ubuntu installed on my system. Since Ubuntu was intalled second, Grub is my mbr. If I reinstall ubuntu, will grub be reconfigured so I cant access Win7 by default?
<rannmann> You should be able to close VB and delete the VM manually
<Bookman> rannmann, where does is store it?
<afs97209> Ubuntu install just sits after I click install. Tried 4x burn and 2 downloads. No change.
<rannmann> Wherever you told it to
<Bookman> There is nothing in that directory
<beinghuman> well i can't right now anyway... I'm waiting on a keyboard because it's locked in the grub state right now because I don't have a keyboard attached
<jpgnizak> hey, i just tried upgrading to 11.4 from 10.10. I cant get the system to load on the new kernal. just stops after flashing. I can load in an old kernal with unity, but not the newest. Any suggestions?
<beinghuman> for some reason it doesn't timeout after each new release
<Bookman> rannmann, oh, you mean the .vdi?
<beinghuman> it waits on keyboard input at grub screen
<ThinkT510> petisnnake: grub will detect windows and gives you the option to boot it
<Polah> afs97209, perhaps try installing through command line rather than GUI
<beinghuman> so it goes... kind of ridiculous if you ask me
<petisnnake> ThinkT510: thanks!
<rannmann> Yeah, the vdi
<Bookman> rannmann, seems kind of drastic, no?
<afs97209> Polah... I haven't tried that yet :)
<afs97209> Let's see how that goes.
<rannmann> Maybe, but that's what I would do.
<maniak> jpgnizak, I had the same issues
<jpgnizak> maniak,
<jpgnizak> you find a solution?
<maniak> I think it had something to do with the nvidia drivers
<nit-wit> jpgnizak, is it a graphic problem have you tried a low graphic boot from that kernel
<maniak> If I remember right, I could boot through the old kernels
<jpgnizak> thats what im doing now
<jpgnizak> actually
<maniak> But if i tried the generic-pae kernels it would just hang
<maniak> Right?
<Grominx> so i want to put more space from my hard drive on my linux partition and less on my windows partition, how do i go about doing this without fucking everything up
<rannmann> Does Ubuntu shove nouveau down your throat?
<jpgnizak> yeah, just not the newest. yep, just hangs
<maniak> Ok, then I think we had the same issue
<jpgnizak> what did you do to fix?
<Bookman> rannmann, thanks.
<rayfranco> hi there
<Tetsuo55_3> i think today's kernel update has a wifi regression, my connection is terriblke
<maniak> I just booted into safe mode from the pae kernels
<maniak> and then downloaded the nvidia drivers
<maniak> from the official site
<maniak> once I ran the nvidia script, I could boot fine
<jpgnizak> ah, i will try that
<tx0105_> does anywhere use Virtualbox by chance? I have no clue how to get the internet working on it...maybe someone on here knows (hopefully)
<sa3eed> hello
<rannmann> I'm not sure if this would help an ubuntu user, but I made some RHEL documentation regarding nVidia drivers: http://ranndesigns.com/wiki/index.php?title=Nvidia_driver
<tx0105_> *does anyone use Virtualbox
<maniak> What you can also do, is remove the xorg.conf in the /etc/X11 directory
<jpgnizak> thanks maniak
<rannmann> tx0105_: Are you running it in bridged mode?
<maniak> It boots, but your graphics will look like crap
<Dcite> tx0105_: I use VirtualBox, but with a Linux host and a Windows guest, what are you trying for?
<maniak> So I'd recommend the nvidia drivers route
<jpgnizak> great, ill try that now,
<rayfranco> I'd like to know if it's possible to tell ffmpeg to extract X images from a video, but based on the video length (for example, 4 images from 100s video would give me an image at 0s, 25s, 50s, 100s)
<CandidMan> Dcite: Ditto
<tx0105_> rannmann - I'm thinking no...I don't know what bridged mode is yet...all the documentation i found online is confusing
<Dcite> rayfranco: Try mplayer -ss hh:mm:ss -frames filename.avi
<tx0105_> dcite - I'm running Mint 10...Windows XP in Virtualbox...I'm trying to get online in Virtualbox
<Dcite> rayfranco: Try mplayer -ss hh:mm:ss -frames filename.avi -vo png
<rannmann> tx0105_: I believe it defaults to NAT.  Right click yoru VM and go to "Network"
<rannmann> Make sure it's set to "Bridged Adapter"
<Dcite> tx0105_: How is it currently setup? If bridged is dhcp setup? How about static settings? If on NAT, put windows into DHCP mode
<Dcite> rannmann: I have ubuntu 10.10 and NAT mode works fine x.x Least for internet
<rayfranco> Dcite: I don't use mplayer, but this command looks like what I can actually do with ffmepeg, it will give me a frame at a specified time (or actually starting at a specific time)
<Bookman> rannmann, I just had to stop the process running in the background.  Solved the issue and I can keep the .vdi.
<rannmann> Bookman: Glad to hear it!
<rannmann> Dcite: I've had bad luck with most VM software and NAT.  Changing it to bridged is a good test, at least.
<rayfranco> Should I do pre-treatment to get the video length ? (Note : It's going to be used by a script, not by me ;) )
<Dcite> rayfranco: I never tried with ffmpeg directly, you'lll have to test, but give mplayer a try at times :)
<Bookman> rannmann, Thanks!  Your solution was my next one and still might be if I don't figure out why it froze!
<martin_> Hello everyone
<rayfranco> Dcite: I'll have a look thanks
<petisnnake> Should I install 64bit Ubuntu only if I have amd processor?
<martin_> ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize my ethernet controller
<martin_> what gives?
<nerdshell> when writing a Script, is it the processor that reads the lines beginning with # ?
<Dcite> rayfranco: can you give a more specific use case?
<martin_> it doesn't show up in lspci. nor does it show up in ifconfig
<arand> nerdshell: Apart from the #!/bin/*sh line all #-lines are ignored.
<Dcite> nerdshell: for shell scripts all lines starting with # except line 1 is ignored
<tx0105_> rannmann - do you need to select bridged?
<rannmann> tx0105_: I always do.
<tx0105_> dcite - I'm looking at the settings now in VBox...it's currently on NAT...do I select bridged?
<petisnnake> so.... should i install 64bit ubuntu if I have an intel proc?
<Dcite> tx0105_: Bridged mode is ideal, please remember to configure it like you would any computer once inside
<nerdshell> arand: Dcite : ok, and who reads line 1 ?
<Dcite> nerdshell: The shell running it reads line 1
<Andy_C> Hi,
<Andy_C> any hardware experts?
<nerdshell> petisnnake: no, if you have a Amd64: (Athlon 64, Turion 64, Athlon X2, Turion X2, Phenom, Amd Opteron, Sempron en socket AM2, Sempron récents or Intel EM64T
<arand> !anyone | Andy_C
<ubottu> Andy_C: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Andy_C> I am having a hell of a time getting my wireless card to work with me new lenovo B560
<tx0105_> rannmann do i need to choose a specific name? there is wlan0 and eth0
<Andy_C> installed 10.10 and then updated to 11.04
<rayfranco> Dcite: I'm going to upload some video in a web form, while (or should I say after) the video upload, I'll try to catch some key images from the video. The X (let say 5) images should cover almost all the video so it can "summarize" what's in the video... (Sorry for my english)
<rcconf> I am trying to mount a VIRTUAL DRIVE in Wine but Imgbrn does not recognize it :( I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=099a6572818d190c4727d33ed64fc578&p=9482021&postcount=10 but without success PLEASE HELP
<es_> esaañol
<Andy_C> i have the additional driver enabled
<rannmann> Choose the one your host is using to get online.  I'm on a desktop so I don't see a wlan option.
<es_> alguien habla español necesito soporte
<es_> para estyo
<ThinkT510> !es | es_
<ubottu> es_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dcite> rayfranco: I see.. I remember someone once taught how.. but I forgot the app x.x
<es_> okey
<rayfranco> Dcite: I'll maybe try something else, thanks anyways :)
<Andy_C> The details from Additional Drivers states "This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware."
<osse> Has the choice between trying Ubuntu from the LiveCD and starting the installer directly been relegated to the Grub menu in 11.04 or is it just my CD that is acting weird?
<Andy_C> I have the BCM4313 card
<Dcite> Andy_C: Seems right, does the activate button do anything?
<Andy_C> it is activated and currently in use
<cybrhuman> hi, anyone here know how to remove the notifications in the right upper corner?
<Dcite> Andy_C: usually EITHER the STA or the B73 driver works, try both please
<rannmann> Use something other than gnome ;)
<Andy_C> Thanks Dcite. I am utterly new to Linux - while I have done lots of reading, this is my first attempt at diving ing
<cybrhuman> rannmann: hehe, yes, but assume I am trying to help someone who doesn't like tilers
<arand> osse: Either you do it from the first installer screen, or hit a key during the first boot screen of the CD to choose the alternative and different options, the LiveCD uses isolinux (syslinux?) by the way.
<Andy_C> I have no idea how to try other drivers
<Dcite> Atheros cards/chips tend to work better in Linux ^_^
<Andy_C> The LAN card is Atheros
<rannmann> Everyone should use fluxbox >:D
 * Dcite pokes rcconf, still alive?
<cybrhuman> rannmann: well, I find the gnome desktop nice at times, and at other times I stay in wmii
<Frank_Jameso> cybrhuman do you mean for when you get an im or have available updates?
<winstonw> Hi. Just so you know, bshellz.net users are banned from this channel, not just a handful of bad users.
<osse> arand, thanks. Maybe I accidentally hit a button during boot that stopped the grub countdown then. There was a stack of papers on top of my keyboard at the time :)
<cybrhuman> Frank_Jameso: IMs and such
<rcconf> Dcite: o.O
<Frank_Jameso> cybrhuman you could try uninstalling libnotify
<winstonw> I was wondering if there is an applet for Unity like the lock-keys-applet for gnome-panel. I have a Lenovo Thinkpad X100e and it doesn't have LEDs for it.
<rcconf> Dcite: can u help me w/ my prob
<rannmann> cybrhuman: Try this?  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/3921
<Dcite> rcconf: That was my intention ^_^
<rcconf> Dcite: you didnt provide a solution ^_^
<winstonw> Does anybody know of a Caps Lock Applet for 11.04 (unity)?
<winstonw> indicator
<Snicers> Is there anyway to update a server without having to restart it?
<mehdi> my speakers sounds are wired does anyone knows how to adjust the sound?
<Andy_C> when i  click on network manager it tells me that wireless is disabled by hardware switch
<Dulak> Andy_C: laptop?
<Andy_C> the hardware button to enable and disable the wireless is unresponsive
<Andy_C> yes Dulak, laptop
<sicor> hello
<JPP> winstonw: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/indicator-keylock-ubuntu/ looks like a good indicator.
<Dulak> Andy_C: there is a little switch on the side of most laptops now that can turn on and off the wireless, look and see if you hit that on accident
<osse> winstonw, scroll down a bit until you reach "Indicator keylock" on this page: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<osse> Ahh, JPP beat me to it :(
<JPP> osse: I found it from that page :P
<cybrhuman> rannmann: ty :)
<JPP> winstonw: Tell us if that resolves your issue :)
<Andy_C> Dulak: there is a switch, it is turned on but has always seemed to be unresponsive either way
<Andy_C> nothing happens if i flip the switch
<Snicers> I recently upgraded to Natty but now I can't get "tasksel" to work, it just says Aptitude failed. Is this normal?
<rannmann> glad I could help :)
<osse> JPP hehe nice, I didn't notice that the "installation instructions can be found here" link was a link to another OMG! article. I just assumed it was a link to a PPA :P
<Andy_C> rfkill list all
<Andy_C> 0: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN
<Andy_C> 	Soft blocked: no
<Andy_C> 	Hard blocked: yes
<Andy_C> 1: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<Andy_C> 	Soft blocked: no
<Andy_C> 	Hard blocked: yes
<the-erm> What's a good video editor?  I'd like to put my music up on youtube.
<the-erm> I see a lot of people with 1 image and just audio.
<Strav> Hi, anyone running an amd e35M/M1 apu or similar? I've managed to get decent 1080p playback by enabling gpu video acceleration (xvba) but I fear it's still not smooth as can be. If anyone wishes to share their optimizations to get the best possible hd playback, it would be great.
<zvacet> I trie to install gnome3 in xubuntu and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/603924/
<the-erm> When I mean my music.  I mean music I wrote.
<taiyal> In Ubuntu 10.10, you could access a SMB share by going into ~/.gvfs . What can you do along those same lines in Ubuntu 11?
<JPP> the-erm: there's a list of some oggd ones here: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/04/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<the-erm> tanks JPP
<alfasamec> Good evening, can anyone help me with Kbarcode instalation. I had it on Ubunto 10.10 on 11.04 not
<LjL> Andy_C: you can speak again. sorry for the mute.
<Ricoshady> how long are non LTS distros supported
<Ricoshady> ?
<Flannel> Ricoshady: 18 months
<shmup_> curious, if i'm dual booting and install ubuntu second, say i have /sda1, 2, 3, 4, 5 all these partitions..
<shmup_> where is the mbr exactly?
<shmup_> where ubuntu is installing the grub to
<Snicers> I recently upgraded to Natty but now I can't get "tasksel" to work, it just says Aptitude failed. Is this normal?
<JPP> shmup_: MBR is not a partition.
<shmup_> is that in /sda itself, no # after it
<shmup_> right, JPP
<shmup_> JPP: so it'd just be in /sda
<JPP> The Master Boot Record is a special set of blocks at the beginning of a drive. So yes, shmup_ , /dev/sda
<JPP> or whatever the drive is.
<Ricoshady> and lts is 24 months?
<tmbg> [16:56:15] <rannmann> Does Ubuntu shove nouveau down your throat? <-- yes, and this bugs the crap out of me.
<welaunchit> Anyone else getting a bug in Natty where maximizing certain windows causes them to "blank" or "white" out? I've been wanting to file a bug on this, but can't quite determine whether it's a "Ubuntu" issue or a "Gnome" issue...
<rannmann> Hah!
<tmbg> I've had several machines that have graphics cards that lock up with nouveau and I'm not offered an option to switch between at install.
<rannmann> I know the Fedora workaround, but I'm not familiar with the Ubuntu one
<tmbg> I get random lockups and have to manually rip out all of the nouveau b.s.
<Simkin> 11.04 is really slow and weird
<rannmann> Honestly, I refuse to use Ubuntu
<Simkin> i'm having some strange problems. i wish I didn't upgrade now.
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: describe them
<tmbg> took me quite some time to figure out the issue the first time
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: i'm trying but having difficulty...
<tx0105_> hey for those that were helping me with Virtualbox...I set the network settings to Bridged, choose wlan0 yet when I boot XP in VBox...there are no internet connections or devices shown
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: the biggest problem is there seems to be this huge drag on the system.
<tx0105_> is there something else I need to do?
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: like lag?
<rannmann> Yeah, me too.  I wrote a wiki article about it so I never have to remember.
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: everythign seems.. slow... playing music gets gitttery.
<Simkin> when i switch virtual desktops
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: using unity?
<Simkin> no, kde.
<tx0105_> on another note...does anyone here use Ubuntu on a machine with Intel video drivers?
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: this is a 16gb of ram, 6 core machine.. it shouldn't seem laggy!
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: monitor a process/activity monitor see what's consuming the cpu
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: i did that.... folding at home is using a lot of cpu (but it runs in idle so not an issue)
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: nothin else really shows up
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: how about ram?
<shmup_> JPP: okay i was really just wondering if manually installing grub to /sda itself would potentially mess up partitions
<shmup_> JPP: thank you :)
<tx0105_> I've tried both Kubuntu and Ubuntu 11.04 on this laptop and my video resolution is all screwed up...it automatically makes it 1024x768 and if I try to increase the resolution in the control panel, Kubuntu practically crashes and Ubuntu doesn't do much better
<tx0105_> therefore I'm using Mint 10 until this is fixed..or I figure out how to make it work
<Andy_C> test
<LjL> Andy_C: works
<Andy_C> thanks
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: 16gb of ram, 8gb in use, no swap.
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: i have a hunch it's realted to video.. nvidia.
<Simkin> because lots of display changes seems to be linked.
<Simkin> but i can't be sure.
<Andy_C> output of 'rfkill list all' http://paste.ubuntu.com/603926/
<Andy_C> can someone tell me why rfkill is telling me I have 3 wireless cards?
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: then the only way is to test that, using compiz? disable it, then if no changes swap between no driver, open source and proprietry. before all this though update everything and maybe restart the session or even the pc
<qin> Andy_C: What about iwconfig
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: my #1 concern is a drive is failing at this moment.. is there any way to test if the problem is IO bound?
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: how can you install "different version" of drivers using apt?
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: using gentoo I would "emerge nvidia-drivers-version#"
<Simkin> but with apt I can't seem to find a way to specifiy a version
<Simkin> i'd like to downgrade
<Simkin> or upgrade
<Simkin> and see if it makes a diff
<cybrhuman> Anyone know a command that show the file installed by a package?
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: unistall proprietry then use 'nouveau'
<aeon-ltd> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<LjL> cybrhuman: dpkg -L packagename
<erix> Hi everyone, I typed in command line "Symlink" but I get an error which is "command not found" How I can install symlink ?
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: i really don't want to give up 3d, it would be a majorpita.
<Simkin> aeon-ltd: but using a diff version # would work, is this possible?
<Jordan_U> erix: You use "ln -s" to create symlinks.
<Snicers> erix: try aptitude install symlink
<pankaj_sharma> erix, ln
<cybrhuman> LjL: ty :)
<aeon-ltd> Simkin: no real way to check hdd besides using a livecd health check like application
<Andy_C> output of iwconfig http://paste.ubuntu.com/603930/
<aeon-ltd> brb
<erix> Thanks  a lot and how to delete sym link with ln command ?
<Snicers> erix: just run the rm command on the sym link
<Jordan_U> erix: You delete symlinks with "rm" (be sure you are deleting the symlink and not the target though).
<erix> I c
<erix> Thanks a lot buddy
<rook1134> right now on an older Thinkpad w/Centrino chipset, Intel 910GM/915GM w/2gig of ram.  Limited to 1024/768 with truecolor in either windows or ubuntu.  It is slower with latest -32 upgrade than it was a month ago.
<rach0> i was trying the pynotify lib and wrote a small script which now spams my desktop with notifications. while i'm happy it did work anybody knows how to kill it or at least which process should i search for?
<Snicers> rach0: Was it a sh script? "filename.sh"?
<rach0> Snicers, no it's a .py
<Snicers> rach0: Is it being run on a cron or is it an infinit loop script?
<cntrational> trying to use X -configure causes it to fail with this error: http://pastebin.com/eabVPcb9 Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/PYx23vtu xorg.conf.new: http://pastebin.com/5pSb5MHv
<erix> I am editting the apache2.conf file and to the last line I added virtual host information like "Include /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ ". and I run the this code "apache2ctl configtest ". However, it returns an error like " /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available: No such file or directory". What do you think this problem occurs from symlink configuration ?
<rach0> Snicers, it's not a cron job nor an infinite loop as i wrote it to show only once, but it seems the notifciation daemon in ubuntu has forked it or now spams it regulary
<kostkon> rach0,  ps -fu your_username | grep .py
<Snicers> erix: it seems that the include is pointing a file to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/sites-available
<gcristian> hello, how can I add a user to sudoer's list ?
<Snicers> it should be /etc/apache2/sites-available or /etc/apache2/sites-enabled right?
<qin> Andy_C: Bluetooth, 3G, hm? Not certain.
<erix> right it is /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<cntrational> eh
<LjL> gcristian: sudo adduser username admin
<Snicers> erix: does it give you a line a column number for the error?
<Andy_C> still wondering why rfkill shows three wireless cards on my Lenovo B560 running ubuntu 11.04. I am also getting strange outputs depending on the position of the switch. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/603933/
<Snicers> erix: if not then search the apache2.conf file for "sites-enabled/sites-available"
<erix> yep it is 230 which is the last line "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ "
<erix>  virtual host configuration
<tx0105_> does anyone here know about Virtualbox and setting up wireless networks? I can't figure it out
<busigast> hello, i was wondering if it is possible to upgrade software center in ubuntu 10.04 to the all new release ?
<tx0105_> I've tried several different settings so far
<tmbg> rannmann: do you have a link to that wiki?
<Snicers> erix: why are you including that in the config file anyway?
<Andy_C> this computer does not have bluetooth or 3G
<erix> Because,  it is the part of my assignment
<rannmann> tmbg: The Red Hat nVidia one?
<cntrational> X -configure fails with the error "Number of created screens does not match number of created devices."
<qin> Andy_C: If you iwconfig in "hard no" position you may see interface.
<erix> I need to create a virtualhost
<rannmann> Not sure how much it'll help, but: http://ranndesigns.com/wiki/index.php?title=Nvidia_driver
<ksidirt> Can someone point me in the right direction or send me a useful link? I want to run Ubuntu as an application on top of Wind7 or dual boot with it. Is this the right channel for that?
<gcristian> LjL: thanks
<marek_> hello
<rach0> kostkon, 10x!
<rannmann> ksidirt: Use VirtualBox if you want to run it within Windows7, or just install it on a free partition and grub should set up dual booting for you by default.
<marek_> kutas!!!!
<kostkon> rach0, 10x?
<ksidirt> Thanks
<marek_> ale taki kurwa wielki
<rannmann> If you don't like VirtualBox, you can use VMWare Player, which is free but pretty clunky.
<rannmann> And hard to confgiure.
<rannmann> configure*
<rach0> kostkon, for the ps -fu username stuff :) but still i can't find it.
<qin> Andy_C: !pl | marek_ Do not do it, plaese.
<IdleOne> marek_: Please do not curse in here in any language.
<kostkon> rach0, ah ok.
<Andy_C> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603934/
<Andy_C> output of ifconfig eth1 up
<Andy_C> and iwconfig
<ksidirt> What does wubi do exactly?
<busigast> hello, i was wondering if it is possible to upgrade software center in ubuntu 10.04 to the all new release ? and if yes, do i loose my settings ? :)
<qin> Andy_C: lshw? lspci?
<tx0105_> anyone on the virtualbox network stuff? I could really use some help
<busigast> ksidirt, it is a ubuntu installer for windows, so you can add/remove linux just as a norman windows program
<busigast> normal*
<rcconf> hello
<wasabi> Trying to get grub-pc to recognize my /boot partition which is a MD device. It's saying it can't auto detect the file system.
<ksidirt> Ah so thats what I want to do if I want to be able to just run Ubuntu as an application on Windows?
<slickho> Why does Ubuntu 11.04 use such an old kernel (2.6.28) ???
<Habstinat> How can I connect to a WebDAV server graphically in Ubuntu?
<Habstinat> (11.04)
<rcconf> I want to add CDEmu PPA for Maverick but website shows "Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick series (Unsupported)" what PPA should I use?
<rcconf> https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa
<needlez> slickho- its 2.6.38-8
<Andy_C> output of lshw -c network http://paste.ubuntu.com/603936/
<busigast> ksidirt, well you gotta boot in to linux if you install via wubi, if you want to run linux inside windows just use virtualbox :)
<cntrational> help?
<Andy_C> output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/603937/
<slickho> Why does Ubuntu 11.04 use such an old kernel (2.6.28) ???
<IdleOne> slickho: it doesn't
<gem_cat> the doc at ubuntu for open ssl is a version or so behind - is there a newer doc?
<IdleOne> slickho: it uses 2.6.38
<needlez> slickho: your wrong...look again it doesnt its 2.6.38-8
<ksidirt> So will wubi set up dual booting for me?
<cntrational> needlez: you're >:v
<IdleOne> ksidirt: yes
<busigast> ksidirt, yes indeed :) give it a go
<rcconf> I want to add CDEmu PPA for Maverick but website shows "Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick series (Unsupported)" what PPA should I use?
<sgaap> needlez, 2.6.38-9 even
<ksidirt> Thanks!
<crazedpsyc> Hi guys
<needlez> kk,sgaap: mines not fully updated yet
<Bibleboy> hello
<needlez> cntrational: im what?
<slickho> well I'll double check, sorry. And there is no 2.6.38-9 .. at least on kernel.org
<ksidirt> Oh. On Wubi whats the differences in installation size? 3-30GB
<anygivenname> anyone expert in Asterisk ?
<cntrational> needlez: you should've used a "you're", instead of "your"
<needlez> ahh
<crazedpsyc> how soon should I upgrade to Oneiric?
<sgaap> slickho, 2.6.38-9-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP
<IdleOne> ksidirt: ksidirt that is how much space you want to give Ubuntu I suggest 10GB at least
<IdleOne> crazedpsyc: not anytime soon
<slickho> sgaap: ok thanks.
<ksidirt> I have enough for 30. Ill do that I guess
<perlsyntax> Does ayone know how to get wlan-ng to work with a delltrueobile1150
<zul__> anyone can solve  a problem in svn, I'm a newbie and I have this error: svn: '.' is not a working copy
<Maarten> Hmmm..... What do you guys think of Unity? I am a Gnome 2.x guy on 10.10 Ubuntu, and I have been reading a lot of bad reviews on Unity as of late.... I know I can force it back to Gnome 2, or try Gnome 3 (which does look nice from screenshots), but is Unity really the way Ubuntu is going?
<wasabi> zul__: That means you're not in a working copy.
<wasabi> zul__: Read the manual.
<Habstinat> How can I connect to a WebDAV server graphically in Ubuntu? (In 11.04)
<Bibleboy> get about 10gb thats what i used
<crazedpsyc> IdleOne, I've heard people saying that they upgraded to natty before alpha 1
<perlsyntax> Anyone know how to get wlan-ng to work?
<Bibleboy> i like unity
<crazedpsyc> Maarten, Unity is great
<IdleOne> crazedpsyc: #ubuntu+1 is not even open yet
<crazedpsyc> (imho)
<GraymanStole> Anyone good with hardware?
<zul__> I'm in the working copy. I installed svn on /home/svn/repository/project
<perlsyntax> i download it nd my wirele card not working.
<slickho> sgaap: what about this article? The guy says it still uses 2.6.28. are you sure it's 2.6.38 by default?
<slickho> http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/161961/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-best-hrefhttpwwwitworldcomlinuxlinuxa-desktop-eve
<busigast> unity is evil i tell you
<perlsyntax> ?
<crazedpsyc> IdleOne, yeah, I noticed when I got redirected here
<Bibleboy> im kind of good
<wasabi> zul__: You don't install svn into a working copy.
<wasabi> Read the manual.
<cntrational> Maarten: eh, well, Unity has potential, but it feels a bit...unpolished, right now
<Maarten> I'm just not convinced yet.... it looks a bit.... plastic. I might just switch to Debian 6 for some time.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get my wireless card to work with wlan-ng?
<rcconf> no one cant help
<Maarten> perlsyntax: what wireless card?
<rcconf> can x.
<crazedpsyc> Maarten, what part of it looks plasticier than gnome 2?
<Bibleboy> what model is it
<GraymanStole> I'm having an issue with the sensors/temp reading on my netbook (lenovo ideapad s10)
<rcconf> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<perlsyntax> dell truemobile 1150
<zul__> I tried to do the checkout from another user in another place..
<zul__> :-)
<zul__> :-(
<Habstinat> How can I connect to a WebDAV server graphically in Ubuntu? (11.04) (I'd appreciate any response, even if you don't know or think there's a way)
<m-pins> hello, is posible to remove unity and install gnome-shell?
<rcconf> !cdemu
<perlsyntax> any idea maarten?
<Bibleboy> well i have to go
<Maarten> crazedpsyc: the big buttons mostly. I seems to be designed for small screens I get the feeling.... I must say I haven't actually installed it yet, still on 10.10 here
<Bibleboy> srry i cant help
<perlsyntax> someone told meit would work with lan-ng tool
<Bibleboy> bye
<wasabi> zul__: You're at least misusing terms... so if you don't even know the proper terms, I'd read the manual and at least get that far.
<busigast> Habstinat, i have no idea, but google allways helps me out, well not allways but you get my point :)
#ubuntu 2011-05-06
<zul__> ok wasabi
<perlsyntax> ???
<Maarten> perlsyntax: sorry, I have no personal experience with that particular lan card..... did google reveal any good docs on that card with ubunut?
<GraymanStole> when I first turn on my netbook, the computer heats up, but the fan never turns on. Sensors say core temp is only 17 C
<crazedpsyc> Maarten, it can be resized to 32px
<GraymanStole> If I reboot, the fan then turns on and sensors say temp is 56-61 C
<perlsyntax> idid some googleing not much came up.
<silvertip257> I'm attempting to PXE boot the Ubuntu liveCD, but I'm having problems after my NFS share is initially mounted; following this guide > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<giacomo_c> i think i've messed up compiz.  i no longer have window borders
<perlsyntax> so no one know anything about wlan-ng?
<wasabi> I'm guessing the grub2 with natty isn't good enough to boot off of a MD device, is it?
<perlsyntax> mmmm
<busigast> wasabi, prolly not
<crazedpsyc> Maarten, http://i.imgur.com/msEAb.png my unity desktop (i usually have a background on my desktop)
<perlsyntax> anyone
<needlez> anyone know what how to tell a script to read the dbus of totem and see if its playing, paused or stopped??
<Andy_C> can someone tell me how to know if I have more than one driver installed for my wireless card?
<Maarten> crazedpsyc: looks ok.... I am just not quite convinced yet. I am a little spartan when it comes to gui's I guess :)
<coobra> May  5 22:36:44 ubuntu ubiquity: SystemError: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList   <---- can that make the installer crasch  ?
<cntrational> again, X -configure fails with the error "Number of created screens does not match number of created devices.", what do I do?
<qin> Andy_C: Feel clueless.
<perlsyntax> lol i give up
<giacomo_c> are there any compiz experts around that can help me get my window borders back?
<Andy_C> Here is a link to the broadcom site that explains how to install their linux driver
<Andy_C> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Da|Mummy> wow ubuntu, you have outfucked yourself with 11.04
<crazedpsyc> Maarten, the panel can be adjusted to 0.0 opacity, makes it look great on top of a wallpaper
<IdleOne> !language | Da|Mummy
<ubottu> Da|Mummy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<qin> Da|Mummy: Hm, I like Natty
<Andy_C> ubuntu already has that driver precompiled in the repository
<Da|Mummy> sorry
<crazedpsyc> Maarten, the dash is way easier to use, and more productive than the old gnome menus
<Da|Mummy> anyway, ive got no sound in flash now, whats the deal?
<Andy_C> so is it safe to assume that the additional drivers program is installing everything correctly
<Andy_C> or do I need to go in and blacklist some drivers, etc
<cntrational> crazedpsyc: but it lacks a few important features like window lists
<axewer> I installed ubuntu with an 8gb swap file. Is this overkill?
<cntrational> so
<crazedpsyc> cntrational, window lists? whaddaya mean?
<syrinx_> axewer: no need for that big of a swap, how much RAM do you have?
<Trel> On Ubuntu server, how can I get fget?
<cntrational> crazedpsyc: hm, well, have you used Windows 7/OS X?
<Guest46116> where can i get an anti-virus for ubuntu 11.4?
<antiphysicist> you don't normally need one?
<syrinx_> Guest46116: don't need one
<IdleOne> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<crazedpsyc> cntrational, a bit
<needlez> Guest46116: you dont really need an AV
<axewer> 4gb. but I assumed you always needed to double the size of the swap with however much ram you had.
<nmaxchat> Hello. I cant get my Laserjet 1018 to print out a page with the number of printed pages on it. Ubuntu 10.04
<cntrational> crazedpsyc: you know how a list of window thumbnails pops-up when you hover over an icon in the Win7 taskbar?
<Da|Mummy> i managed to transfer a virus from ubuntu to windows because ununtu somehow put a virus on my flash drive :{
<Guest46116> thanks everyone . iwasn't sure
<syrinx_> axewer: lol no. swap is only used it you run out of ram, 1-2gb should be more than enough
<crazedpsyc> cntrational, Oh, yeah.. The really do need to put that in
<IdleOne> Da|Mummy: ubuntu didn't put anything on your flash drive. you put it there.
<crazedpsyc> *they
<Da|Mummy> if you already have 4gb of ram, what more could you possibly use
<Andy_C> it talks about how the wl driver (whatever that is) will not work correctly if the ssb module is loaded
<Da|Mummy> anyway, ive got no sound in flash now, whats the deal?
<jgould> I hate broadcom...
<axewer> syrinx_: Hahh big mistake then. Can I move that extra space into my ubuntu partition w/ out messing up grub?
<cntrational> crazedpsyc: yeah, without it, there's already a bunch of problems; e.g. I have one nautilus window minimized -- how do I check what it is without switching to it?
<Maarten> I have 8 Gb of RAM, and made a 2 Gb swap partition.... seemed good enough for me,.
<syrinx_> axewer: you can unmount the swap, resize it with gparted, and use it somewhere else, yes. boot into the livecd/usb to do it, so you can unmount everything safely
<Maarten> I might wipe my 10.10 install on this comp, and install 11.04 on another though.... although I am still not entirely convinced about Unity. We'll see :)
<Da|Mummy> how do i keep unity always showing?
<crazedpsyc> cntrational, agreed. I wonder if there is an idea on brainstorm for that yet...
<crazedpsyc> Da|Mummy, you mean the unity launcher?
<Da|Mummy> ya
<crazedpsyc> Da|Mummy, You have to change an option in ccsm
<Andy_C> jgould: I am rapidly becoming unfond of broadcom myself
<axewer> syrinx_: thanks. goodbye...............
<nmaxchat> Hello. I cant get my Laserjet 1018 to print out a page with the number of printed pages on it. Ubuntu 10.04
<crazedpsyc> Da|Mummy, if you don't have it run 'sudo apt-get install ccsm'
<wizworks> hi, having trouble with screen blanking using HDMI out to TV  need help
<wizworks> on Ubuntu 10.4
<will_> NPC_CROW
<ZykoticK9> crazedpsyc, did they rename compizconfig-setting-manager in 11.04 to just ccsm?
<will_> im bored
<cntrational> hasn't it always been ccsm?
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, no
<syrinx_> !ot | will_
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: nope they didn't
<ubottu> will_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cntrational> huh
<crazedpsyc> ZykoticK9, it has always been just ccsm
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, thanks - i was just curious (wanted to point it out)
<crazedpsyc> ZykoticK9, oh, the package isnt... oops
<wizworks> using Ubuntu 10.4.  Video and Audio going via HDMI to receiver then to TV.  Video blanks after few mins and will not recover.  Please help.
<ZykoticK9> crazedpsyc, ;)
<IdleOne> crazedpsyc: ccsm is the common acronym for it but the package has been and still is compizconfig-settings-manager. there is a simple-ccsm package also
<will_> oh shit didnt realize it waz a support channel
<crazedpsyc> Da|Mummy, the command is actually 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<crazedpsyc> IdleOne, ccsm is the command to run it too, thats what confused me
<acnot> Hi all, which file sharing/hosting service would you suggest to send a file of 136MB in size?
<Guest46116> where can i get an anti-virus for ubuntu 11.4?
<IdleOne> Guest46116: search for clamAV in the Software Centre
<syrinx_> didn't you just ask that
<tepster> are there ubuntu viruses?
<acnot>  Why would I? I have a stereo in my car
<cntrational> tepster: yeah, but they're very rare
<ZykoticK9> tepster, linux viruses are more theoretical then actually out in the wild
<Guest60820> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<acnot> Hopefully one that doesn't require an account or any software to be installed
<tepster> ah, good to hear
<cntrational> tepster: if Linux gets more popular, though, we could start seeing more out there
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, probably an inaccurate statement
<wizworks> using Ubuntu 10.4.  Video and Audio going via HDMI to receiver then to TV.  Video blanks after few mins and will not recover.  Please help.
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: ? why
<spankbot> cntrarional, what do you mean more popular? LNX is the #1 webserver OS
<Da|Mummy> lord help me...i cant even figure out how to run terminal from this whole unity thing
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, "owning" a server would be much more appealing then a desktop, and linux servers don't have a virus issue (though they dominate the market)
<genewitch> my wireless networking is on the fritz since upgrading to natty... ad hoc connection never comes up so i can share my mobile broadband
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, linux is more secure by default, then the OS with the virus issues (there is basically only on OS manufacturer with a real virus issue)
<cntrational> spankbot, ZykoticK9: hm, fair point
<genewitch> is there a way to reset everything?
<tepster> Da|Mummy: type terminal in the search box
<ZykoticK9> s/on/one
<Da|Mummy> nothing easier than that?
<tepster> Da|Mummy: then you can pin it to the dashboard
<mikeb123> can someone help with a network issue?
<Da|Mummy> although i just added it to launcher...
<genewitch> mikeb123: don't ask to ask. just ask
<xangua> Da|Mummy: Control+Alt+T
<Da|Mummy> ok so now why dont i have sound in flash?
<spankbot> cntrational, no, I see your point too, in reference to the home user, your right about desktop visibility, LNX does not compare in numbers against Win/Mac
<Jason-> what irc  program  is best to use in  ubuntu
<Da|Mummy> xchat
<cntrational> spankbot: yeah
<tranceNRG> can someone running 10.04 (64) get a checksum for me using this command:  shasum /usr/bin/apt-get
<trobrock> I need to in a one line command switch to root user and run a command, but that command relys on environment variable from the root user, so generally I have to do 'sudo su' then '/path/to/command'
<Jason-> i  using it now  but i dont see the peoples  nick on right side
<mikeb123> where can i find what wireless radio type im connected to (N or G) in ubuntu?
<tepster> it seems most people use xchat
<Maarten> cntrational: I'm thinking, if Linux needs to become more popular, I think the different distro's need to get together and come up with 1 installation standard.... replace .deb, .rpm, .whatever install files with a ".bin" (which already exists somewhat) that will install on ALL distros. Then commercial and game companies can come up with a one-click installer..... and that might bring more games to linux! :)
<nerdshell> I'm trying to install dropbox from the source code, when I install the dependency : libnautilius-extension-dev, and run ./configure, it tells me that docutils was not found. what Can I do ?
<cntrational> anyway, Linux anti-viruses are still useful -- you can scan Windows partitions using them
<KM0201> cntrational: are they actually effective at finding anything though?
<xangua> nerdshell: or you could just install the prebuilded packages they provide
<Da|Mummy> Jason-, i dont know what xchat youre using, but i see nicks on right side
<cntrational> KM0201: yeah
<ZykoticK9> Maarten, choice is a good thing - no OS can be one size fits all
<trobrock> I need to in a one line command switch to root user and run a command, but that command relys on environment variable from the root user, so generally I have to do 'sudo su' then
<trobrock>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56
<KM0201> cntrational: i knew you *could* do it.. didn't know how effective they were though.... never had to as 'dows is banished here
<S4RY> Jason- irssi saved my irc'ing life ;) , check it http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi
<trobrock> oops
<FloodBot1> trobrock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jason-> i  using  the  one  that came with  it
<mikeb123> where can i find what wireless radio type im connected to (N or G) in ubuntu?
<KM0201> trobrock: no need to use sudo su... sudo -s or sudo -i probably would suffice
<cntrational> Maarten: a unified installer format has been proposed, actually -- iirc, it was recommended that all distros support .rpm
<linuxman410> do the people in here like unity
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, rpm = fail... </OT>
<xangua> !ot | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<petisnnake> Hi, i just installed ubuntu, but it doesnt recognize any hardware. I cant even set the resolution over 800x600. If I go to administration->hardware drivers, there are no drivers to be isntalled. what should I do?
<byc> tut?
<Jason-> i dont like this xchat  verison ihave
<S4RY> KM0201: ;)
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: yeah, Debian didn't like the idea, so it never happened
<mikeb123> anyone?
<trobrock> KM0201: thanks -i did it
<maniak> petisnnake, 11.04?
<Da|Mummy> Jason-, try redownloading from download center
<Maarten> ZykoticK9: yeah you got a point..... I just think Linux isn't going to grow much if all distro's keep in their own little corners..... We need to get game companies on board. 99% of games are pure data, only  1% is actual windows coding to run all that data..... but the differences between all the distros make it impossible for game companies to come up with releases for "generic linux". That's a shame. :(
<KM0201> S4RY: ?
<petisnnake> maniak: 10.04
<xangua> Jason-: probaly installed 'gnome-xchat' ¿ just install normal xchat
<ZykoticK9> petisnnake, what graphics card are you using "lspci | grep -i vga" from a terminal if you aren't sure.
<Jason-> i  using  x chat-gnome 0.26.1
<petisnnake> Zykotick9: winfast 460 gtx
<Jason-> yep thats the one
<Jason-> idont like it
<mikeb123> where can i find what wireless radio type im connected to (N or G) in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> petisnnake, i've never heard of winfast before - best of luck.
<Jason-> how do i get another one  withnicks list on  right side
<maniak> winfast must be the manufacturer, you mean the nvidia one?
<petisnnake> maniak: yes
<KM0201> zykes-: i could be wrong, but i think they are based on Intel
<ZykoticK9> Maarten, ever seen binary linux installs?  they're out there, they aren't really "packaged" at all.
<KM0201> ZykoticK9: sorry.. nvidia (see abovve)
<maniak> petisnnake, and there are no restricted drivers?
<AaeRohn> *pokes around* anyone good at compiling Wine?
<syrinx_> mikeb123: iwconfig
<petisnnake> maniak: no, the window is completely empty
<mikeb123> syrinx: thanks
<maniak> petisnnake, well I'm no expert but you could try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<syrinx_> !nouveau | petisnnake
<ubottu> petisnnake: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<Maarten> ZykoticK9: Oh yeah, VMWare is a good example, it is a binary install that works on most, if not all distros. Either way, they only real reason I keep Windows installed on my systems.... is gaming. I have limited succes with Wine with some games, and they just run better in Windows 7. I just Wish the gaming industry would make Native Linux games more. :(
<syrinx_> nevermind
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, um, I've heard of these Intel/Nvidia hybrid cards - my understanding is they have little to no linux support (I hope I'm wrong), good luck petisnnake
<KM0201> we don't even know fo rsure he has an nvidia chipset yet.....
<AaeRohn> Can anyone help me compile Wine? I don't want to screw anything up
<petisnnake> Zykotick9 ty :)
<KM0201> and people are telling him to install noveau
<petisnnake> maniak: thanks aill do that right away
<maniak> The gtx 460 is an nvidia one
<maniak> I have the same card
<KM0201> maniak: ok.
<Da|Mummy> i have nvidia gfx, and it only asked to install additional drivers after the first reboot after getting the whole natty installation done
<xangua> AaeRohn: or you could just install the package from repository
<Da|Mummy> but once i installed said driver, i got no sound on flash, related?
<syrinx_> Da|Mummy: probably not
<AaeRohn> Xangua: I'm trying to get League of Legends to work
<Da|Mummy> so whats my problem then?
<petisnnake> maniak: The problem is my network drivers are also lacking since I have to wait 10 seconds for a page to load
<syrinx_> Da|Mummy: most likely need to update flash
<taiyal> how can you access SMB shares from the terminal in Ubuntu 11? In Ubuntu 10, you could just navigate to ~/.gvfs/ , but that seems to be disabled now.
<maniak> Da|Mummy,  64 bit?
<AaeRohn> Xangua: and the new patch prevents it from even running
<Da|Mummy> it was working fine before reboot
<Da|Mummy> 32bit
<Da|Mummy> i had to reboot because i installed nvidia drivers, and no i have no sound in flash
<Da|Mummy> firefox nor chrome
<syrinx_> uninstall the driver, restart, etc. see if it comes back
<syrinx_> if it does, then it's the driver
<KM0201> Da|Mummy: i dobut its related to the ggraphics driver.. check your sound levels, make sure you're not muted, etc
<Da|Mummy> audacios works
<maniak> petisnnake, did you try fiddling with connection settings?
<uRock> what does a segmentation fault usually mean?
<maniak> Da|Mummy, sounds flash related then
<petisnnake> maniak: nope, dont even know where to start
<tranceNRG> Could someone running 64-bit 10.04 tell me there current checksum for /usr/bin/apt-get
<wizworks> problem with HDMI please help
<spankbot> IRC question, Im on a channel that requires a registered Nickname, I registered mine and now I'm accessing it from another machine and it's saying I cannot send messages
<Coty91> Hey everyone, I'v installed Natty on an older laptop that didn't  have support for compiz, but when I installed the graphics drivers and ran compiz from terminal it worked fine. How do I get Unity to be used as default again?
<Jason-> there i  got it  now
<Jason-> i went  to  the search irc and  it was in  there as x-chat
<maniak> petisnnake,  should be a network icon right next to the sound icon in the top left panel. Clicking on it should give you an option of editing the settings
<AaeRohn> If anybody can help me compile Wine correctly, here's the appdb explaining what needs to be done...
<AaeRohn> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141&iTestingId=63396
<petisnnake> maniak: thanks a lot ill take a look
<Coty91> I can't seem to get it out of fallback mode. It won't use compiz by default no matter what I do.
<xangua> AaeRohn: sudo apt-get install wine
<Maarten> spankbot: after your register, you also need to identify to nickserv: /nickserv identify password
<AaeRohn> Xangua: without apt
<maniak> petisnnake, I meant top right
<xangua> AaeRohn: aptitude then
<zvacet> spankbot:if you are registred user then yoi can access irc from any comp but you will have to identify yourself
<earthling_> ok, seems to work now
<needlez> hi, im currently trying to write a bash script that gets the dbus of totem and if its played or stopped. Im wondering how I can do that or if there is a command to see if totem is playing, paused, or stopped??
<spankbot> zvacet, thnx, what's the comman?
<AaeRohn> Xangua: -.- ...... any new patches that Wine will get will just make it so I'd have to recompile again, I dont want to do that over and over again
<wizworks> problem with HDMI please help
<spankbot> zvacet, thnx, what's the command
<wizworks> using Ubuntu 10.4.  Video and Audio going via HDMI to receiver then to TV.  Video blanks after few mins and will not recover.  Please help.
<zvacet> spankbot : /msg usename password
<Sledger> update is just sitting there GREY
<Sledger> must have hung
<xangua> AaeRohn: what you say makes no sence
<AaeRohn> xangua: read the appdb, and you'll see
<genewitch> my ad-hoc wifi sharing connection is not connecting since upgrade to natty. the driver is activated and it works on infrastructure mode, just not to share my 3g connection, how do i troubleshoot or fix this?
<uRock> what does a segmentation fault usually mean?
<spankbot> zvacet, got the syntax: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<ubuntuguys> I used to be able to scroll with two fingers, did the new scrolls bars came and I was no longer able to do so, any help?
<Jason-> any one like using  phoenix viewer
<AaeRohn> Jason: I do
<Jason-> i like it
<AaeRohn> Jason-: th eonly issue I have with it is it doesnt polkay strreams
<AaeRohn> play*
<Jason-> yeah but the 2.6  does i think
<Jason-> i have both viewers
<AaeRohn> I stick with phoenix
<Jason-> me  also
<maniak> uRock, usually has to do with memory, depends on the context, when do you get it?
<Jason-> i am inworld right now
<needlez> i need help with this script... i need to figure out the dbus for if totem is playing this is my script so far, http://pastie.org/1869914
<Jason-> ubuntu has got big for in world also a lot use it
<root> connect irc.freenode.org
<ubuntuguys> Why doesn't two finger scrolling work anymore
<tarvid> Will an Intel D 915 run Natty AMD64?
<needlez> ubuntuguys: it does
<sgaap> tarvid, not sure but i just installed natty on a sandy bridge with an i915 and that worked
<ubuntuguys> Not for me..., it was working before though
<wizworks> using Ubuntu 10.4.  Video and Audio going via HDMI to receiver then to TV.  Video blanks after few mins and will not recover.  Please help.
<cakesux> hello
<rcconf> cdemu solved my problem with virtualdrive in wine :)
<Number_6> I have a ssh question.
<Number_6> When I log on to my computer via ssh I get a line that says "[...]: command not found"
<Berto> Hi - I'm thinking about using SHC to encrypt a shell script, but it's not in the official 10.04 repo - is there a better solution?
<Number_6> what does that mean?
<needlez> anyone?? know what command can tell me if totem is playing or stopped??
<alexMocanu> hello everybody :)
<Trel> If I run a command and while it's running want to put it in the background, how can I do that?
<needlez> trel: bg
<jrib> Trel: ctrl-z followed by "bg"
<genewitch> my ad-hoc wifi sharing connection is not connecting since upgrade to natty. the driver is activated and it works on infrastructure mode, just not to share my 3g connection, how do i troubleshoot or fix this?
<needlez> jrib: is there a command to see if totem is playing, paused, or stopped??
<Trel> jrib: two other questions then, if I want to send a command to it while it's still in the background, how can I do that (And also how can I bring it back? fg?)
<es_> esapñol
<nit-wit> needlez, top
<LjL> !es | es_
<ubottu> es_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<needlez> nit-wit: that just tells if its running... i want to know if the video is playing or paused, or stopped
<es_> hablen español
<alexMocanu> java programmers please help me with (probably) this easy issue :)
<syrinx_> alexMocanu: this isn't a java channel :(
<cablop> does unity depends on compiz?
<alexMocanu> syrinx_ oh then do you know any good one? :
<alexMocanu> :*
<alexMocanu> :(
<cablop> does unity depends on copiz and|or metacity and |or gnome?
<cablop> *compiz
<syrinx_> alexMocanu: ##java
<ZykoticK9> cablop, i believe the regular Unity does yes, Unity 2D does not.
<cablop> unity 2d?
<xangua> !info unity-2d | cablop
<ZykoticK9> cablop, it's probably still "experimental" or something similar
<ubottu> cablop: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ni1s> needlez, take a look at http://git.gnome.org/browse/totem/tree/src/plugins/dbusservice/dbusservice.py
<ZykoticK9> umm, guess it isn't
<wizworks> using Ubuntu 10.4.  Video and Audio going via HDMI to receiver then to TV.  Video blanks after few mins and will not recover.  Please help.
<genewitch> my ad-hoc wifi sharing connection is not connecting since upgrade to natty. the driver is activated and it works on infrastructure mode, just not to share my 3g connection, how do i troubleshoot or fix this?
<alexMocanu> syrinx_ cheers
<genewitch> i need to make a call and can't :-(
<spankbot> keytool -list -alias androiddebugkey \
<genewitch> the enable wireless in netmanager is greyed out now too
<Trel> Also, if I put a job at the background, how can I stop it from outputting unless it's at the foreground?
<cablop> well if unity is simplier i wanted to run it as the gui of an ubuntu server, but if not, then plain gnome is enough
<bruce_> help
<genewitch> Trel: > /dev/null
<bruce_> ahh
<cablop> is unity lightweight enough to run as a server GUI?
<syrinx_> cablop: that would be a HUGE waste of RAM for a server
<syrinx_> better off not even running X
<cablop> bruce_: ask your problem
<tensorpudding> cablop: if you have accelerated graphics on your server, i guess?
<ZykoticK9> cablop, Unity is not lightweight, check out lxde
<cablop> syrinx_: does it eat too much RAM?
<Jason-> :)
<bruce_> first time using a terminal irc
<Trel> genewitch: what if I didn't launch it with that?
<syrinx_> cablop: alot more than anything else; that would be highly impractical for a server your just going to ssh into
<cablop> mmm i want to run it on nx, or vnc or any other similar thing...
<genewitch> Trel: use screen or something next time
<Trel> I'm going to
<Trel> I'm in the process of reading the manual for that
<Jason-> how do i change color peoples  font color  if i have made a background color dark
<genewitch> Trel: switch terminals, for now
<cablop> syrinx_: well, we got used to remotely use a GUI on the server, but not needing acceleration
<geekmaster> Hello everyone
<syrinx_> cablop: you can install a lightweight WM, or LXDE
<genewitch> cablop: you don't need a gui installed on the server, the vnc /remote desktop stuff runs on the client machine
<Toph> is Unity 2D supposed to present the menu when you cursor the left side of the screen? Mind works only when i move to the top left corner
<genewitch> cablop: install xorg and whatever desktop you want, it shouldn't affect the server
<rach0> cablop, usually you don't need a graphical frontend for a server machine not even X. you can administer trough ssh
<cablop> i can just disable gdm to avoid starting it, but afaik, just the gdm is not weating resources
<geekmaster> Can anyone help me? I'm havin problems installing ubuntu server 10.04.2. The cd always shows an error of corrupted files.
<genewitch> broadcom wifi not working after natty upgrade, can someone tell me what to pastebin so i can make a phone call?
<cablop> i know i can administer via ssh, but i need some users to perform tasks, they need a gui
<genewitch> cablop: you can install whatever GUI you want.
<genewitch> cablop: it runs on the remote machine, not the server
<genewitch> it's not windows, where it's sending pictures.
<cablop> genewitch: and how you open it remotely?
<genewitch> cablop: you run ssh with -X and then type gdm or whatever
<ZykoticK9> genewitch, i think you are a little confused, VNC would require a GUI on the server
<cablop> vnc and nx run it somehow in the server
<genewitch> ZykoticK9: nosir
<ZykoticK9> genewitch, ssh is different, and you would be correct
<rach0> geekmaster, rund a sudo lshw -c network and show the results
<pirx> hello! i just installed 11.04, and would really love to browse through some tutorial about Unity (since i cant get much work done when i dont know how to use it...:) )
<cablop> but in the other hand i remembered i used to open the remote firefox locally, using local resources
<genewitch> ZykoticK9: vnc can run on a non-physical display like 0:2
<xangua> pirx: omg!ubuntu! blog has a tutorial
<ZykoticK9> genewitch, and what would vnc be showing?  a terminal?
<genewitch> two ways of accomplishing the same thing. vnc would show whatever gui you told 0:2 to have
<cablop> then... if i ssh to the server and launch gedit, for example, i spawn it locally, right?
<geekmaster> rach0, sorry, I'm not with the actual hardware right now.
<genewitch> cablop: on the ssh client command line
<genewitch> you need to have an x server on the remote machine
<cablop> ok, but from windows they'll need the gui in the server if they use a nx client
<pirx> xangua: link?
<genewitch> ZykoticK9: i might be thinking of xvnc
<xangua> pirx: google omg!ubuntu!
<genewitch> cablop: no, they need an x server. there are a few free ones, xorg makes one that runs on windows, cygwin has one, etc
<cablop> i liked nx, it is not oss, but it works
<rach0> geekmaster, oh ok. though it's strange the last time i had problems with broadcom wifi was 10.04. the new drivers are top-notch
<pirx> is xangua a bot?
<cablop> oh, then a windows x-server... good enough
<genewitch> rach0: not working for me, the broadcom wifi
<geekmaster> rach0, but maybe you can tell me. Do I required a CD or can I use a cd-rw to burn the iso?
<genewitch> rach0: i even have the restricted drivers installed and the connection is greyed out on 1.04
<JoeMcc> Hello.  Are there any ways to configure nautilus to run in a single workspace when running under fluxbox?
<genewitch> 11.04*
<xangua> pirx: just a guy that doesn't know all the url's in the world, google does ;)
<ZykoticK9> JoeMcc, not that I'm aware of...  good luck.
<cablop> genewitch: ok, suppose i run it inside a virtual desktiop or remote view or whatever is it called, via vnc or nx or even teamviewer, then between unity and gnome... gnome, right?
<rach0> genewitch, generally there shouldn't be any difference if you use a plain cd or cd-rw. can you state the model of your wi-fi card?
<pirx> xangua: ah, "!omg!ubuntu" was an actual website. it looked like some kind or irc-command to me:)
<genewitch> rach0: wasn't my question :-)
<Trel> One last question, when you have a process screen'd can you send a command to it without actually going back into that screen?
<cablop> syrinx_: is lxde much different than gnome?
<genewitch> Trel: no... terminals don't work that way
<rach0> genewitch, yeah i saw :) it's 3 a.m. and i'm a little sleepy
<cablop> genewitch: ok, suppose i run it inside a virtual desktiop or remote view or whatever is it called, via vnc or nx or even teamviewer, then between unity and gnome... gnome, right?
<JoeMcc> Damn.
<Trel> so, I'd reattach the session, then do the command?
<ZykoticK9> cablop, look for some screenshots - it's certainly different
<genewitch> Trel: you use screen so you can detach and have something running in the background and come back to it from a different computer or terminal
<geekmaster> rach0, ups, I believe I used the wrong terms to explain my problem. I burned the Ubuntu server 10.0.2 to a CD-RW and while installing the base system...
<geekmaster> a file corruption message appears.
<syrinx_> cablop: not really, no
<genewitch> Trel: screen to start, ctrl-a-d to close it, screen -raAd to reinstate the previous screen session
<Trel> genewitch: would screen -d -r <process ID> also work?
<rach0> geekmaster, it could be a bad cd. try burning a new one, run an test and reinstall
<Trel> nvm
<Trel> that was a stupid question
<genewitch> Trel: -raAd. been using that for years.
<genewitch> i really need to figure out this wifi thing it's driving me nuts and i can't get any work done
<FordPrefect> Hey guise Gvim wasnt working so I did sudo apt-get purg gvim and reinstalled it
<FordPrefect> Now whenever I try to open up gvim it doesnt work
<FordPrefect> I dont have the icon anymore
<FordPrefect> and it says its installed
<rach0> did you try to open a terminal and type gvim?
<FHtrain> how do i downgrade to 10.10? 11.04 keeps crashing when i play video
<xangua> FHtrain: reinstall
<FordPrefect> rach0, Yes i did.
<JoeMcc> ZykoticK9: FYI I found a workaround for my problem:  "nautilus --no-desktop --browser" with fullscreen is damn near what I need
<ZykoticK9> JoeMcc, nice - thanks.
<FHtrain> xangua, i dont have a 10.10 dvd
<XXXX> where can i find settings or smt like this in the new ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> JoeMcc, i didn't fully understand your initial question then - I figured  you wanted nautilus desktop working in one workspace
<xangua> FHtrain: download it then
<XXXX> preferences or something
<FHtrain> xangua, can you recommend a safe site for downloading it?
<xangua> FHtrain: ubuntu.com
<rach0> FordPrefect, uninstall and install again
<FordPrefect> I've done that several times.
<JoeMcc> Yeah I'm sure I don't always use the proper language, In icon mode in full screen, i can do all i need in one workspace for file management, and keep the others free.  (the fluxbox menu gets over-ridden by nautilus which was the start of my confusion)
<ZykoticK9> FordPrefect, does running gvim from a terminal give any error messages?
<FHtrain> where is the option to downgrade to 10.10 on ubuntu.com?
<FordPrefect> It doesn't do anything at all in terminal.
<ZykoticK9> FHtrain, there is no downgrade, other then a reinstall
<FordPrefect> I type it in terminal and then there is a big space tab in terminal
<FordPrefect> Like I could type this:
<FordPrefect> Gvim
<FordPrefect>     
<FordPrefect>  
<FloodBot1> FordPrefect: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linuxman410> has anyone here installed ubuntu on acer aspire one
<ZykoticK9> FordPrefect, have you tried with a lowercase g like gvim?
<FHtrain> ZykoticK9, reinstall 10.10 you mean?
<JoeMcc> Are there any program launchers which work well under fluxbox?
<vorlov> could anyone help me apahce2/ssl getting TLS to work?
<ZykoticK9> FHtrain, are you currently on 11.04 and want to return to 10.10?
<FHtrain> ZykoticK9, yes
<ZykoticK9> FHtrain, reinstall then... sorry for the bad news
<ZykoticK9> !downgrade > FHtrain
<ubottu> FHtrain, please see my private message
<rach0> FordPrefect, try this and updatedb && locate gvim
<tomekh> hi. i have played around with apt-get and did something like "apt-get remove --purge python*", it gave me some error but nothing happened. am I fine with my system?
<FordPrefect> I will thanks rach0
<ZykoticK9> rach0, "whereis gvim" is easier ForceDestroyer
<tomekh> no packages were selected for removal or something?
<ZykoticK9> tab fail :(
<hiexpo> tomekh, because you were not root why you wanna remove python ?
<tomekh> hiexpo: i did that with sudo
<tomekh> hiexpo: i just was experimenting
<FHtrain> ZykoticK9, i didnt have 10.10 before installing 11.04. i had an older version of ubuntu. does that matter?
<hiexpo> tomekh, you need pythongood thing it did not remove
<genewitch> fifth reboot seemed to fix my wireless
<tomekh> hiexpo: how can i check that it didn't select some packages for removal?
<ZykoticK9> FHtrain, in order to upgrade you can only do one version at a time, so if you upgraded to 11.04, you had to go to 10.10 first...
<genewitch> my phone is still having issues
<tomekh> is there any command for this kind of operation?
<ZykoticK9> FHtrain, irrelevant to the fact that downgrades are non-supported
<hiexpo> tomekh, the output would have told you
<tomekh> hiexpo: tha's the point. i've seen some messages like "selected package xyz for removal" or so
<FHtrain> ZykoticK9, i guess i must have done a fresh install, i dont recall
<Big_Mig> hi I recently uprgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 and i am unable to use Unity I am only able to go in using classic ubuntu I know this is a NVIDa related issue im sure Im using a GEforce FX 5200 the additional drivers thing says my driver is activated but not in use. I saw a similar bug and tried the resolutions which didnt work. any suggestions guys?
<FHtrain> ZykoticK9, ok thanks. i'm just having trouble playing video on 11.10. maybe i should just wait it out
<FHtrain> 11.04 i meant
<ZykoticK9> FHtrain, lol - 11.10 i was gonna ask what interface that uses ;)
<FHtrain> lol
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: What driver do you have loaded?
<Big_Mig> @ratcheer, says version 173
<DanaG1> Say, is it normal for b43-fwcutter to install, and not actually offer to extract the firmware from anything?
<DanaG1> I install it, and nothing happens.
<DanaG1> Didn't it used to actually prompt, in dpkg-reconfigure?
<FordPrefect> Ubuntu is asking me to install an untrusted package when I try to download Gvim
<FordPrefect> from the Ubuntu Software Centre
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: Ok, as long as it is the latest release, that should be good. I'll try to look it up.
<FordPrefect> How big is the risk?
<Big_Mig> thank you, im not positive my issue is the same as the bug reported
<Guest92022> my wireless connection is not detected after upgrading to 11.04
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: The latest release is 173.14.30 dated Apr 20
<ChronicSyncope> is there any way i can install 10.10 and get most of the updates except for the dist-upgrade?
<Guest92022> rtl8192e wireless controller on samsung netbook.  anyone help?
<Big_Mig> big noob here, how do i check mine I am looking in additional drivers and see verison 173
<xangua> ChronicSyncope: 10.10 will only be supported for one more year i believe
<rach0> Guest92022, open a termianl and type sudo lshw -c network and give us the result
<Guest92022> wow i just downloaded an avatar without my authorization
<Jeffsi> no matter what i do im not able to install ubuntu server, ive tried on 2 diferent pc's and in vmfuion on a mac and nothing is working, anyone have any experiance with ubuntu server?
<cntb> not sure about right place anyway realplayer in windows installs downloader for videos on the net ex.youtube  have real<player installed in 10.10. any chance to have same download feature here?
<ZykoticK9> Jeffsi, there is an #ubuntu-server channel
<jinfuxu> o
<Jeffsi> alright thanks
<jinfuxu> helo
<vorlov> does anyone have problems with TLS on 11.04
<vorlov> ?
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: In the system menu, there should be an nvidix x server settings app. Run it and it should tell you your version. Or, you could run "aptitude show nvidia-graphics-drivers-173"
<bazhang> cntb, firefox addon video download helper
<Big_Mig> i got unable to locate that package. what do i type in terminal to fetch it. sorry weak command line skills
<Da|Mummy> how do i get unity bar to always show?
<unforgiven512> Is there a way to force Banshee to transcode music to, say, OGG when copying it to a media player?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  open ccsm  click on the unity plugin
<Big_Mig> in X server settings it says I AM using 173.14.30
<ratcheer> You might be able to run the same command with apt-get instead of aptitude, but since I don't use apt-get, I don't know for sure.
<Big_Mig> does it hurt to try anyway?
<coz_> Da|Mummy,  I believe if you set that to "Never"  it stays on the deskto
<coz_> dsktop
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: Oh, then according to X Server Settings, you do have the latest release for Natty.
<arand> ratcheer: Big_Mig: the equivalent is "apt-cache show ..."
<bazhang> unforgiven512, no you would need sound converter or the like to do that
<ratcheer> arand: Thanks
<Da|Mummy> what the...
<Da|Mummy> i disabled unity, now i cant even minimize xchat...
<Big_Mig> so, if I do have the correct version, what do I do like I said the driver says its activated but not in use
<Big_Mig> i tried disabling and reinstall
<Axlin|MB> Da|Mummy: do you mean the unity plugin in ccsm? you need to leave that on
<Da|Mummy> ok so where do i set it so it always shows?
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: I believe that message is erroneous, i.e., its a bug.
<Jasonn> When I look on my processes, I see that there is like 30-50 instances of some processes.
<Da|Mummy> instead of minimizing
<Jasonn> and
<Axlin|MB> Da|Mummy: inside the plugin settings, there's a "hide launcher" option. set it to never
<Big_Mig> gotcha. im I out of luck for the time being?
<Da|Mummy> where are you seeing this plugin setting in ccsm?
<Axlin|MB> Da|Mummy: click on the text, "ubuntu unity plugin," that resides within ccsm. it has the purple ubuntu logo next to it. then it's in that screen
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: No, I think everything is ok with your video driver. It is supposed to support the latest X.Org server in Natty. I don't know if your card can handle Unity 3D, though.
<Da|Mummy> oh i see...thx
<Big_Mig> that must be the case then.
<Big_Mig> i appreciate your help
<Big_Mig> a little disappointed
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: If you have a PC where you can open the case and install a new video card, you can get a much nicer card in the $40 range.
<DanaG1> I'm using Unity on a 915GM.  Works, once I forced "intel" instead of "fbdev".
<Big_Mig> yeah, this is like a 7 yr old desktop wife wont let me install linux on her laptop but I will buy a new desktop eventually
<DanaG1> 7 yr old desktop wife.... just kidding.
<Big_Mig> lol
<DanaG1> Lack of punctuation. =þ
<Da|Mummy> ok why wont the bar move to the bottom?
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: Heh heh. My PC is 6&1/2 years old and I recently installed a new nvidia GT430.
<Da|Mummy> what am i doing wrong now?
<rach0> Big_Mig, can you see the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<giacomo_c> coz_, isn't the ubuntu version of java a bit out dated?
<coz_> giacomo_c,  hey guy  ok open synatpic package manager
<Big_Mig> help me out rach8 where do i retrieve that
<Or1on> Is there an alternative to Unity super key + NUMBER to launch/switch applications for Ubuntu Classic?
<coz_> giacomo_c,  when that opens go to  Settings  /  Repositories  and on the second tab tick all boxes
<ssfdre38> ok first i asked in #kubuntu does anyone know where the default images are at for the log-in and for the desktop
<DanaG1> Oh yeah, Tablet PC stuff in Windows totally trounces Linux tablet stuff.
<giacomo_c> coz_, yeah, i've got all the repos enabled
<DanaG1> Whole-word handwriting recognition, as native input method.
<rach0> Big_Mig, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep "Failed to allocate primary buffer: out of memory"
<xangua> ssfdre38: usr/share/images ¿
<ssfdre38> xangua, not there
<coz_> giacomo_c,   ok and if you already reloaded then hit Search  and type in  sun java
<rach0> Big_Mig, see if it returns sthg
<giacomo_c> ok coz_
<coz_> giacomo_c,  when the list opens scroll down,, now if you want just the plugin then install   sun-java6-plugin
<coz_> giacomo_c,  if you want the who shabang  then tick all the boxes  :)
<Big_Mig> did i do something wrong, that just went back to prompt
<photon> I'm using this line to index all files under "/": sudo ls -laR / &> root_index.txt … How can I do it so that root_index.txt contains an automatically generated timestamp like root_index_20110505_204100.txt?
<FHtrain> no option to install 10.10 on ubuntu.com, dang
<lowridah> rename $1 to $1`your_chosen_date_format`
<coz_> FHtrain,  could be now outdated
<ChronicSyncope> how do i keep 10.10 from upgrading?
<coz_> FHtrain,   you could install 10.04  and upgrade I believe
<giacomo_c> coz_, i'm not seeing sun-java anything
<coz_> FHtrain,  wait actually there is a place  ,, let me see if I can find it
<giacomo_c> well, there's sun-javadb
<rach0> Big_Mig, no you didn't. There was a bug with some nvidia cards connected to the memory allocation but i guess it's not that after it gave you a empty prompt
<ratcheer> Big_Mig: No, it just didn't find what he had you looking for.
<FHtrain> coz_, they offer 10.04.2,but not 10.10
<coz_> giacomo_c,  is this ubuntu 11.04?
<giacomo_c> coz_, yup
<coz_> FHtrain,  hold on
<Byan> why the hell is it when I try to remove synaptic apt-get tries to install a ton of shit??
<FHtrain> coz_, ok
<bazhang> Byan, no cursing please
<Byan> I've never heard of things installing when trying to remove..
<Byan> sorry
<bazhang> giacomo_c, you added partner repo?
<coz_> giacomo_c,  then under settings /repositories you did not tick all of the boxes and or you did NOt reload with the Reload button
<photon> lowridah: I was more looking for a way that automatically fetches the date/time and generates a corresponding file name.
<rach0> Big_Mig, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log and send me what it displays
<FordPrefect> I just deleted a program with sudo apt- purge <program name>\
<giacomo_c> coz_, i have restricted, universe, and mulituniverse, and i've hit reload (but i've had those loaded since i installed 11.04
<FordPrefect> When I type it in locate <program> it still shows there are tons of files asosciated with it
<FordPrefect> why?
<bazhang> !partner | giacomo_c
<ubottu> giacomo_c: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Big_Mig> @rach8 brings back a lot of stuff, what line I am I looking for
<coz_> giacomo_c,  open settings. repositories  and in the second tab  make sure all boxes are ticked not the first tab
<coz_> giacomo_c,  then hit the reload button
<websiteguy> hello
<rach0> Big_Mig,  put it all in pastebin (http://pastebin.com/) and give me the link
<giacomo_c> ah, i see what you're saying coz_
<websiteguy> can anyone help me with my mysql installation ?
<coz_> FHtrain,  you can download the minimal install cd from here    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Big_Mig> k one sec going now
<coz_> giacomo_c,  once you tick those boxes  then hit reload,, then click search  type in   sun java  and go from there ;)
<websiteguy> i'm getting an error when i try to install mysql
<giacomo_c> yes yes, i see
<coz_> FHtrain,  these are NOT live cds  but  well worth the effort
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ FHtrain
<FordPrefect> When I find all the files associated iwth one program with locate <program> how do I delete all the files?
<websiteguy> anyone =\
<rach0> websiteguy, what is the error?
<jrib> FordPrefect: why do you want to do this as opposed to using apt-get?
<FordPrefect> apt-get purge doesnt work
<Big_Mig> @rach8 http://pastebin.com/f5DePHy0.
<FordPrefect> I am trying to remove every bit of vim because it is unresponsive
<Big_Mig> no period sorry
<websiteguy> * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                                           [fail]
<websiteguy> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<websiteguy> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<websiteguy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot1> websiteguy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<websiteguy> ^ thats the error
<FHtrain> thanks coz_ and bazhang i'll download 10.10
<ChronicSyncope> how do I keep ubuntu from updating to 11.04?
<FordPrefect> So I do "locate vim" and I find vim files still on my computer after I have deleted it
<coz_> FHtrain,  cool
<jrib> ChronicSyncope: don't ask it to
<spankbot> what's the dealeo?  I've registered for a Google Maps SDK Debug Cert, using my MD5, got the cert and added the key from Google to my app... guess what, no map.
<FordPrefect> The source I downloaded them from was untrustworthy so it may be  a virus.
<websiteguy> that occurs during apt-get install
<websiteguy> =\
<ChronicSyncope> jrib, doesn't it do it automatically when you update stuff?
<jrib> FordPrefect: why are you downloading vim instead of using apt-get?
<photon> I'm using this line to index all files under "/": sudo ls -laR / &> root_index.txt … How can I do it so that root_index.txt contains an automatically generated timestamp like root_index_20110505_204100.txt?
<jrib> ChronicSyncope: not to a new release, no
<FordPrefect> I downloaded it from the Ubuntu Software center and from apt-get install vim and in both versions
<m15terbang> Hello. I have a question. If I upgrade from Ubuntu Mav to Natty, will my fingerprint reader and other hardware still work?
<FordPrefect> vim is unresponsive
<Superstar> Is anyone using Gnome 3 on 11.04?
<jrib> photon: use « date »
<websiteguy> rach0: any ideas ?
<jrib> FordPrefect: so why would they be untrustworthy?
<FordPrefect> I have no idea why vim wont work anymore
<Big_Mig> hey did u catch that its http://pastebin.com/f5DePHy0
<FordPrefect> jrib, because when I downloaded the file from the Ubuntu Software center it told me the file was.
<photon> jrib: and then file_name_`date -whatever` ???
<jrib> FordPrefect: and you installed it anyway?  What repository?
<Superstar> m15terbang: i have a very old compaq fingerprint reader that worked before and after upgrading
<jrib> photon: yes, something like that
<FordPrefect> Yeah jrib.
<m15terbang> Superstar: thank you. I'll give it a go.
<FordPrefect> I uninstalled it
<FordPrefect> and then installed it again from CLI
<FordPrefect> with the same result.
<jrib> FordPrefect:  What repository?
<FordPrefect> I dont know which one
<jrib> FordPrefect: apt-cache policy
<FordPrefect> ca.archive.ubuntu is the repository, jrib ?
<ChronicSyncope> why is there no mirror list for CDs?
<FordPrefect> I put in the code you gave me.
<jrib> FordPrefect: I don't see why that would be untrusted.  Are you sure apt wasn't talking about something else (not the vim package)?
<rach0> Big_Mig, the driver loads fine. don't know really what else to suggest :/
<Big_Mig> oh sorry just pinged u with it
<Big_Mig> thanks anyway
<Big_Mig> think i might need to just shell out some dough on a cheap card
<FordPrefect> I have no idea. The warning was about the vim package in general.
<trism> ChronicSyncope: there are, but the link on the releases page is broken for some reason, they are here  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<taiyal> how can I get NoScript to work with FireFox 4 under Ubuntu 11?
<cntb> bazhang: let me see "firefox addon video download helper" shoulsd I gogle that ?
<jrib> FordPrefect: can you pastebin the actual message?
<ChronicSyncope> trism, thanks, i found it by dissecting the DVD mirror url
<bazhang> cntb, its the first hit
<cntrational> ??
<FordPrefect> Requires installation of untrusted packages. The action would require the installation of packages from unauthenticated sources.
<FordPrefect> That is what it says, jrib
<cntb> bazhang: ty vm https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/
<FordPrefect> I have no idea why Gvim worked at first and then after a few days became unresponsive like it is now.
<jrib> FordPrefect: is this the entire output?
<FordPrefect> Yes, jrib
<jrib> FordPrefect: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<rayala> newbie question - how can i install the unity plugin for the compiz thing?
<jrib> FordPrefect: and I'm fairly certain that's not the full output
<cfhansen> does anyone here know a good resource for learning python?
<itaylor57> cfhansen: oreilley has a good book on python
<rach0> websiteguy, sudo apt-get purge mysql mysql-server-5.1 && sudo apt-get autoremove
<jrib> cfhansen: #python
<rach0> websiteguy, then reinstall
<wabz> how can I stop update manager grabbing focus?
<wabz> or anything, really
<wabz> I open a new program -> use another while it's opening -> the one opening suddenly grabs focus
<FordPrefect> jriv <sudo /etc/apt/sources.list* > doesnt work
<swatto> Anyone know why i get flashy black blocks on some flash videos?
<FordPrefect> when i do it without sudo it tells me permission denied
<KWL> How do I play mp3's offline?
<jrib> FordPrefect: they are files, open them in a text editor and pastebin the contents
<FordPrefect> when I do it with sudo it tells me the file or directory doesnt exist
<FordPrefect> oh
<cfhansen> itaylor57:  thanks, it looks like my university has that book
<cfhansen> i'll definitely check it out
<KWL> How do I play mp3's offline?
<hiexpo> KWL, audacious
<cfhansen> jrib: thank you, that's appealingly straightforward
<rach0> cfhansen, read the python documentation and try the exercises at http://singpath.appspot.com/eli/index.html
<wabz> can't believe how bad ubuntu is becoming
<KWL> anyone?
<KWL> anyone?
<KWL> How do I play mp3's offline?
<FloodBot1> KWL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhansen> rach0: that looks great, bookmarked
<hiexpo> ^ KWL
<genjix> gcc blaa.c
<genjix> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc_s
<genjix> natty narwhal -_-
<genjix> any ideas?
<rach0> KWL, what do you mean offline?
<KWL> on another computer, that doesn't have any online access
<KWL> such as installing the codecs from a junkdrive
<KWL> but I don't know how
<rayala> im missing the unity icon/config option in my compiz settings manager, unity is my window manager so i know its installed - how can i install the unity plugin for compiz? thanks
<JeZ-|-Lee> Anyone have any idea how to submit software for Ubuntu's Software Center?
<jrib> !packaging | JeZ-|-Lee
<ubottu> JeZ-|-Lee: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<connor__> how do you make ubuntu faster
<rach0> KWL, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/ubuntu-restricted-extras/ get the latest .deb and transfer it to the other machine
<FordPrefect> http://pastebin.com/m8v5rfRt jrib here you go.
<JeZ-|-Lee> jrib - thanks! - I make video games for Linux
<KWL> thx will try rach0
<connor__> hoe do you make ubuntu faster
<torchie> do u huh
<jrib> JeZ-|-Lee: that's fine, follow the link about getting a package integrated into ubuntu
<connor__> how do you make ubuntu faster
<jrib> FordPrefect: and there's nothing in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jrib> ?
<KWL> what do the #'s mean?
<KWL> like 36, 31, etc.
<bazhang> connor__, faster in what way
<jdobrien> connor__, faster?
<connor__> every way
<connor__> any way
<xangua> connor__: trow it for the window
<jdobrien> connor__, faster than what?
<bazhang> connor__, thats quite vague
<FordPrefect> Let me look jrib
<rach0> connor__, uninstall gnome and unity and x, voila!
<connor__> i have an intell atom processor
<bazhang> connor__, how much do you have
<expecto> how can i restore ubuntu to ''factory settings''
<bazhang> connor__, RAM
<expecto> it is so slow
<connor__> how do you do that
<KWL> also, they look too small, they are in kb's?
<bazhang> connor__, how much ram
<Da|Mummy> ok what did i do that now i cant see the clock on desktop?
<KWL> rach0, also, they look too small, they are in kb's?
<connor__> 1 gb ram
<expecto> ubuntu back to ''factory settings''
<jdobrien> connor__, are version of ubuntu are you running?
<FordPrefect> jrib I just checked its an empty directory
<connor__> 11.04
<low_cpu> hi everyone
<jdobrien> expecto, what do you mean ''factory''?
<LAcan> How can I check if my home directory is being encrypted?
<low_cpu> i have a prob :P
<jrib> FordPrefect: what does « sudo apt-get update » return?
<expecto> to clean install jdobrien
<jrib> LAcan: look for ~/.ecryptfs as a hint
<expecto> windows never got so slow as ubuntu does
<Guest95820> morning, here in china
<bazhang> connor__, try unity-2d then
<low_cpu> can someone help ?
<low_cpu> i want to install ubuntu 11.04 on a different partition haw can i do ?
<FordPrefect> jrib it produces a bunch of links from ubuntu.com that it appears to be downloading
<LAcan> jrib, crap, its not there. Do you know how I enable it?
<jrib> FordPrefect: pastebinning is better
<expecto> is there a code to return to a clean install
<expecto> ?
<aeon-ltd> low_cpu: by choosing it during install.....
<bazhang> expecto, no
<jrib> !encrypt | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<expecto> so what can i do
<jdobrien> expecto, have you installed a lot of applications? because ubuntu by itself is much faster than windows
<bazhang> expecto, why would you want to
<aeon-ltd> expecto: backup, reinstall - same thing imo
<expecto> it is freezing all the time
<cablop> did somebody got xming and putty to work on windows to remotely display gui apps on Windows?
<low_cpu> i want to run the install from my current installed ubuntu 10.04 it's possible ?
<jdobrien> expecto, what are you running on?
<low_cpu> aeon-ltd ?
<bazhang> expecto, better to fix it then, asking here would be better in that regard
<mynotes> how to return the default setting of my ubuntu
<expecto> 1gb
<bazhang> mynotes, you dont
<jdobrien> expecto, are you running 11.04?
<expecto> maverick
<Da|Mummy> your just suffer with notty right now
<bazhang> mynotes, if you are referring to without subsequent upgrades
<Da|Mummy> unity is where ubuntu dies
<rach0> cablop, you mean remotely connect to a ubuntu machine through windows?
<connor__> make my pc faster tech guys
<bazhang> Da|Mummy, thats not necessary nor ontopic here
<expecto> when i first installed it was fine
<expecto> now its incredibly slow and freezes
<connor__> so do i just uninstall unity
<FordPrefect> Here it is jrib....http://pastebin.com/XPEsnM7J
<brewster> out of curiosity, is anyone here an Ubuntu developer?
<bazhang> connor__, try unity-2d as I said before
<cablop> rach0: yep
<logdog16> Hi all I am hving a huge graphics problen on 11.04 running live USB on an HP laptop the display has a ton of what I can best describe as blinds with lines and gradients and the right side of the screen overlaps onto the left
<forkk13> Hello
<jdobrien> connor__, you can boot without it when you login
<Da|Mummy> yeah really, how do i just get rid of unity all together and go back to maverick interface
<jrib> FordPrefect: I don't see where you can be getting untrusted packages from.  Maybe we should just troubleshoot your vim issue?
<xangua> !info unity-2d | connor__
<ubottu> connor__: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<cablop> i opened firefox and other graphical apps via ssh in other linux, i wonder if i can do the same in Windows
<bazhang> Da|Mummy, choose classic at login
<connor__> boot without unity
<FordPrefect> jrib, I think that would be a good idea.
<Da|Mummy> i cant choose anything on login...?
<merlin2049er> hey
<bazhang> connor__, choose classic at login
<logdog16> what should I do?
<cablop> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<GalaxyNet> I want to experience the work of a Web server and you book your domain name, but I want to make sure the work of the server from outside the network
<jdobrien> connor__, it's kind of wierd, but it's at the bottom of the boot screen when you login, but only after you select your username
<connor__> ok ill try that just a sec
<GalaxyNet> bluesky-cmt.zapto.org
<merlin2049er> i lost google gadgets when i upgraded to 11.04 --- are they supported?
<ni1s> cablop, you need X on windows to display the windows
<spark_> hi all I got a strong problem , I can't update the software list because I have an issue with one ppa the one of gnome3 , I need to remove that one  http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz how do I do it ?
<jdobrien> expecto, that is strange maverick runs very fast for me on a basic PC
<cablop> i want to use xming, nils
<logdog16> hello???
<Da|Mummy> ok heres a weird one, how do i log out, i cant even see my clock in ubuntu now?
<ni1s> cablop, iirc cygwin includes X
<mynotes> bazhang:  i only want to see the icon on which wifi connection i use. the connection icon on my panel
<marcelC> I know that this is not related to ubuntu, but anyone from here used BlackICE or IBM Proventia Desktop Endpoint Security from Internet Security Systems (www.iss.net) ?
<logdog16> is anyone there???
<merlin2049er> can i get some gadgets for 11.04 desktop?
<logdog16> can you hear me?
<mynotes> bazhang: i don't the why the icon dis appear on my panel
<xangua> spark_: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge <ppa's name> , to remove all what the ppa installed
<marcelC> logdog16, i can see you but you can not touch me :)
<bazhang> mynotes, what version of ubuntu
<Da|Mummy> try speaking into the mic logdog16
<a-02m> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   a-02m paideia dspace kali`_ relik`pL mbeierl tansell-laptop marcelC lolmatic favadi quackaduck ericm|ubuntu merlin2049er juanez forkk13 woniu spark_ OverTheHillAndFa kerNULL_ logdog16 master_of_master Gwar DrManhattan krafty
<mynotes> 10.10
<paideia> why won't evince follow the look and feel set with lxappearance?
<xangua> merlin2049er: i saw a post on omg!ubuntu! that uses the plasma desktop widgets
<logdog16> how do i speak into the mic????
<mynotes> bazhang:  10.10
<bazhang> !resetpanel | mynotes
<ubottu> mynotes: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<low_cpu> hello can someone help ?
<merlin2049er> where?
<low_cpu> i want to install of ubuntu 11.04 from my current installed ubuntu 10.04 it's possible ?
<sgaap> low_cpu, yes
<DrManhattan> these guys are still around?
<DrManhattan> I wonder who pissed off the gnaa here
<ZykoticK9> low_cpu, fresh install, or upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04 (choice is yours)
<Da|Mummy> low_cpu, system/ update manager
<jdobrien> expecto, how long ago did it start slowing down?
<forkk13> For some reason, context menus aren't appearing in gnome 3, any idea why?
<Da|Mummy> 11.11 should be there
<rach0> low_cpu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<low_cpu> i want to instal it on another partition ?
<paideia> why won't evince follow the look and feel set with lxappearance??
<sgaap> low_cpu, if you dont see an update offered do "sudo update-manager -d"
<bazhang> Da|Mummy, please stop repeating
<arand> low_cpu: You will need to upgrade in steps
<low_cpu> i dont want to upgrade ??
<bazhang> sgaap, thats not the correct command
<Da|Mummy> whos repeating?
<logdog16> How do i get help?
<mynotes> bazhang: thank you very much
<bazhang> Da|Mummy, there is no 11.11 so need to say it
<cablop> what do you think about this setup... i need a linux server, but i don't have the hardware now, it suffered a lil damage, by now i'm planning to run it inside a VM in another computer running Windows, once hardware is back to work i just move the disk to the other computer and keep it working the same, but to not to use the VM gui i plan to use any windows x-server for that (in fact when...
<cablop> ...i'll move the server to the real machine things will keep working the same)... sounds good enough?
<ZykoticK9> low_cpu, you can dual boot various ubuntus (or other linux distros quite easily)
<Da|Mummy> sorry, 11.04
<rach0> logdog16, what's your video card?
<Ford> jrib, I am back sorry.
<arand> low_cpu: Oh, in that case, it is possible to install via chrooting, however it is rather tricky, I'm not sure if you can use ubiquity i´on a running install.
<xiong> low_cpu, YMMV but I get better results with fresh installs than with "live" upgrades.
<Ford> What do you suggest I do about the unresponsive Gvim ?
<jdobrien> expecto, the reason I ask is if something you recently installed slowed your system down, you can use software-center and use history to see what may have been installed
<spark_> xangua I put the pakage list or only the name ?
<logdog16> rach0 where do i find that the sticker says nvidia
<jrib> Ford: what do you mean by "unresponsive" exactly?  Does the issue exist with a fresh new user?
<arand> low_cpu: So I would assume that in most cases it would not be worth the hassle trying to do it that way..
<Ford> No it exists with my root account
<low_cpu> ?
<low_cpu> how to do so ?
<LAcan> thx jrib
<FordPrefect> jrib, when I click on the Gvim icon in my applications area it doesnt do anything.
<coz_> ah good old netsplit
<rach0> :)
<coz_> good time to log off ,, no one will be the wiser :)
<Ford> jrib, what I mean is that when I click on the icon or try to run it in terminal
<Ford> nothing happens
<bazhang> coz_, :)
<jrib> Ford: what are you typing in a terminal?
<coz_> ok guys ,, I definintly need to break here,, be back later  :)
<Ford> jrib, I am typing "gvim".
<jrib> Ford: do you get a new prompt?
<Ford> No.
<Ford> Nothing happens.
<Ford> No output is returned.
<jrib> Ford: does the issue persist with a fresh new user?
<cntrational> I'm having problems with X -configure, can someone help?
<Ford> I have not tried it with a new user.
<Ford> Perhaps I shall do so.
<logdog16> I am running system testing and on the XRANDR cycle test there was one mode that looked perfect how do i get that setting the rest have the problem!
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, X/GDM should be stopped and you might need sudo to run that...
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: yes, I did all that
<singlegirlarity> 0,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,18,18,20 * * * * /usr/local/bin/USB.sh
<cntrational> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/eabVPcb9 here's the error
<singlegirlarity> is there something wrong with my crontab entry?
<logdog16> how do i get that setting???
<jrib> singlegirlarity: no
<ZykoticK9> cntrational, you where here yesterday with this issue right?  sorry man, I'm no help.  Good luck.
<spark_> :/ does noe work xuanga the ppa is dead so the pakage list no longer exist  :(
<singlegirlarity> it doesn't run...wtf
<cntrational> hm
<forkk13> Hey, I'm having an issue with gnome 3 where context menus don't appear at all. Could it be a problem with compiz or something?
<rach0> logdog16, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<xangua> forkk13: gnome 3 is not supported
<jrib> singlegirlarity: you should share what the shell script is...
<logdog16> thanks
<forkk13> xangua: It's not supported by ubuntu? or compiz?
<forkk13> Because it seems to run fine other than the context menu issue
<connor__> does ubuntu netbook edition look like ubuntu 11.04
<rach0> forkk13, ubuntu, official support is expected to arrive in 11.10
<low_cpu> plz how to chroot to install ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Counterspell> Is it just me or does "Always on Top" no longer work in Gnome (10.10/x86_64)?
<forkk13> connor__: Don't use netbook edition...
<connor__> does ubuntu netbook eition look like 11.04
<forkk13> it does... just much slower than 11.04
<singlegirlarity> /sbin/modprobe -r usbtouchscreen  ; /sbin/modprobe -i usbtouchscreen
<singlegirlarity> thats the shell script
<singlegirlarity> but obviously on separate lines, not with a semicolon
<connor__> oh than i actually dont have ubuntu 11.04 installed
<connor__> i need help installing ubuntu 11.04
<spark_> some one knows how to force the ppa lines to be removed ? I got that ... http://pastebin.com/s1TQ8qm9
<hiexpo> wow
<cntrational> hmm oh yeah
<Guest34570> i have a problem connecting to my verizon mobile hotspot device with ubuntu, does anyone have any problems/
<singlegirlarity> jrib, I pasted the shell script above
<cntrational> I want to put an xrandr command in /etc/gdm/Init/Default, but it doesn't work. what do I do?
<hiexpo> looks like ubuntu had a train wreck on this release      > many leaving     :(
<jrib> singlegirlarity: you need a shebang line
<s0|> someone wanna help me unbrick my 11.04 upgrade?
<edbian> s0|: Let's do it.
<s0|> nvidia epic fail after using dist-upgrade
<edbian> s0|: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<edbian> s0|: Can you boot into normal CLI by pressing ctrl + alt + F1
<m15terbang> ?leave
<s0|> edbian I got ssh into it.
<cntrational> is there any way for me to reconfigure Xorg?
<s0|> CLI is fine, just can't get Xorg
<hiexpo> < back to ole debian     <>     getting it back
<edbian> s0|: What driver do you have installed?
<edbian> hiexpo: :)
<s0|> edbian, before the upgrade I had been usinging whatever ubuntu installed as the nvidia driver. after the upgrade I haven't a clue.
<s0|> since the nvidia module won't load.
<edbian> s0|: pastebin sudo lspci -k ??
<s0|> sure once sec
<edbian> s0|: Can't wait :)
<hylian> things are much quieter here today.
<s0|> http://pastebin.com/sfh9Dqzq
<edbian> hylian: They were insane in the past couple days
<nessonic> I'm having a GRUB 2 issue, I am unable to change the order of ubuntu 10.10 and the server edition
<s0|> edbian, I can probably paste my /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you need that as well.
<hylian> nessonic, are you asking how to change the boot order, or are you saying you followed those steps and it still didn't work?
<chelz> i'm having an issue with ufw/iptables where my logfiles have a ton of entries for a single port and i would rather not log these entries, so i added a line to after.rules that i thought would stop it, but it doesn't seem to be working. this person seems to be experiencing the exact same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330490   any ideas?
<Kane`> ubuntu-10.04.2-server-i386.iso written to a USB stick with both Universal USB Installer and Unetbootin is failing to install. gets to the Detect and Mount CD-rom stage and stops. can't find the device
<s0|> I guess "bricked" might have been overstating thing. just have GUI fail after using dist-upgrade.
<Kane`> known issue?
<edbian> s0|: nouveau is running.  Let's try the proprietary drivers.  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<edbian> s0|: Far from bricked :)
<cntrational> is there any way for me to force a resolution?
<s0|> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<s0|> err
<nessonic> hylian, I followed the steps as in editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom into what I wanted, sudo update-grub, and grub.cfg shows what I want it seems. However, upon boot, the grub 2 menu does not match up
<techhelper1> Kane`: because a usb flash drive is not a carom drive
<s0|> whoops, nvidia-current is already the "latest"
<techhelper1> carom drive*, it needs to mount a physics filesystem from a cd
<techhelper1> physical*
<Kane`> techhelper1, obviously. the installer asks if i want to load the shit from my removable media. i choose yes and that failes
<s0|> "nvidia-current is already the newest version." is what I got.
<hiexpo> go to nvidia they are starting to support linux and add there ppa's
<hylian> nessonic, i am pretty sure you can no longer directly edit files, unlike grub 1. this might be the reason why. where you trying to remove an entry, move them around, set another os as the default boot?
<edbian> s0|: Then remove the nouveau package to make it use the binary driver.  sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<edbian> hiexpo: That's probably overkill right now.
<XGD_Vicious> could anyone help me with this stupid grub 21 error im getting.
<edbian> The problem is that the system chooses the open source driver to load at boot time when it has the choice
<XGD_Vicious> been trying to fix it all day
<edbian> not that the nvidia-current package is old
<hylian> XGD_Vicious, tell us, what's the error?
<s0|> edbian, reboot after that ?
<edbian> s0|: Yeah (it did something right?)
<XGD_Vicious> i have a dell tower
<Griemak> edbian: blacklist Nouveau
<XGD_Vicious> and after the dell start up menu i get a grub 21 error
<s0|> it did remove : xserver-xorg-video-all ...
<s0|> and
<edbian> Griemak: If the package is not install that's the same effect
<edbian> s0|: That's fine
<s0|> Removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ...
<edbian> s0|: perfect
<hiexpo> I had to cause of the kernal change so wrote a driver they love it and are very helpfu l
<s0|> k - remoting kicking the box.
<edbian> s0|: Haha, what command is that?
<hylian> XGD_Vicious, i will look into that for you, give me a second...
<edbian> hiexpo: rephrase that please?
<s0|> sudo reboot now with a wall msg that isn't nice enough to post here
<XGD_Vicious> thanks mate
<nessonic> hylian, I'm trying to move them around. Guides online say for grub 2, you edit the etc/grub.d files, then update-grub, and it configures grub.cfg for you
<edbian> s0|: ha.  K :)
<XGD_Vicious> been researching it all day. lots of people have been getting it
<s0|> I don't really like it when that box looses it's GUI, the dell monitor attached to it keeps "auto-adjusting" stuff off the screen.
<XGD_Vicious> btw i have backtrack installed onto an external drive
<edbian> s0|: ha.  I take it that the graphics did not come back?
<s0|> but only does that when it's on CLI.   so I assume now that it's rebooted and I am back at CLI I should ... reinstall stuff?
<s0|> edbian, no love yet.
<edbian> s0|: What do you mean you assume?
<ubuntu> hello, I updated to ubuntu 11.04 and I tried to boot but grub was messed up, how can I fix it???
<CaveMan> yo guyz
<CaveMan> wassap
<hylian> nessonic, hmmm, i think your right. let me take a look at that..
<XGD_Vicious> hey man
<s0|> edbian, I am guessing that the next steps, that is what I ment by assume.
<hiexpo> edbian, i wrote a kernal patch and submitted it to nvividia they are using it    :)    for the the 2.6.38.5 and it works great
<edbian> hiexpo: Do you have a suggestion for s0| ?
<CaveMan> guyz.... i was using unity for one week
<edbian> s0|: I'd be interested in seeing lspci -k again.  And your xorg log
<CaveMan> and i like unity a lot, but i switched back to gnome
<s0|> lscpi is going to change after that ?
<CaveMan> cause i miss 2 things
<edbian> s0|: It should list a different driver in use by the card now.
<CaveMan> i really like to see al the open windows in a bar
<edbian> s0|: It should list nvidia  instead of nouveau
<hylian> XGD_Vicious, it sounds like you either have a problem with a device mismatch, are you running any sata drives with ide? this is just a plain dell tower, right?
<zen> .
<edbian> s0|: When you boot the machine does the screen go black or X crashes or?
<hiexpo> edbian, try that patch itcovers many nvidia cards and ati     also    add the repos
<ubuntu> grub was messed up after updating, how can I fix it???
<s0|> edbian, it goes so fast and the dell monitor puts have the scroll off the screen.
<edbian> hiexpo: Tell s0| How to do that :)  I have no idea what repo or where the patch is
<XGD_Vicious> yeah dell dimension e521
<s0|> we are going to have to check logs.
<CaveMan> can somebody explain me something about unity... is it created by human interaction design?
<s0|> wathcing this thing boot is a waste of effort.
<edbian> s0|: Where does it stop?  At a cli prompt to log in?  Do you see X start and crash?
<XGD_Vicious> any no sata drives with IDE
<s0|> CLI prompt
<edbian> s0|: what if you log in and run sudo gdm
<s0|> one sec let me paste bin again
<xangua> !unity
<xangua> CaveMan: you can find a tutorial on omg!ubuntu! blog
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<edbian> s0|: Or ctrl + alt + F7
<edbian> s0|: k
<amin__> hi any suggestion on how to install and use gnome3 on ubuntu 10.10
<XGD_Vicious> i use an ATI radeon hd 4670
<s0|> http://pastebin.com/8dmVbbC3
<xangua> !gnome3
<xangua> amin__: use the Experimental PPA on your own risk
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<CaveMan> xangua, are you using unity?
<xangua> CaveMan: no
<edbian> s0|: Still using nouveau  !
<CaveMan> why not?
<edbian> Problem
<chelz>  i'm basically going off of a totally stock ufw install, with the only rules i figure are to avoid logging info about certain noisy things and drop obvious things like invalid packets. so my syslog is full of these: "May  5 17:00:33 ubuntu kernel: [202917.172742] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:00:aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff:00 SRC=192.168.1.4 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=186 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=2190 DPT=2190
<chelz> <chelz>  LEN=166 "    so i added "-A ufw-after-input -p udp --dport 2190 -j RETURN" but it doesn't seem to be working. here is my iptables-save: http://pastebin.com/B4pgF9kn
<s0|> here comes the x0rg log.
<ubuntu> hello, where can I find info on how to restore grub? I am running from a live-cd and I need to fix the boot loader...
<edbian> s0|: k
<CaveMan> but i have a litle problem, cause i am promoting ubuntu extremely the last year by friends, familie and knowledges people
<xangua> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<s0|> http://pastebin.com/Bm1gkNbG
<XGD_Vicious> btw hylian dont know if it makes a difference but the external hardrive i have backtrack on is ran through IDE
<CaveMan> i want to know.... if a new user with less experience does that people like Unity?
<LAcan> Does anyone know how I get the network manager icon in systray over FreeNX?
<edbian> s0|: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hiexpo> edbian, yup but you know i got banned from ubuntu forums last year cause i fixed youtube-dl    >    they said it was illegal   >   but it is in the repos   >   magine that   >   and i can notstill read or right there     >    banned for life       >    so why would i help them now    >    ?
<guesy> i have an application with the name agnclient:i386 in the list of installed softwares... ho do I uninstall it.. I cannot find it when I run spt-get remove agnclient ???
<s0|> gdm output: ** (gdm-binary:1398): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<jetole> does anyone know if there is a way to install previous versions of an application on ubuntu?
<s0|> edbian> doesn't look like it.
<needlez> is there a way to get the length of a movie playing mplayer??
<s0|> I have backups of it tho apprently;'
<Griemak> edbian & s0|: your outputs have the Nouveau kernel module still loaded and your xorg log is trying to use the Nvidia 173 driver (this is NOT nvidia-current):  is this intended?
<jetole> needlez: while it's playing, press the o key to toggle OSD
<needlez> jetole: i meant in command line??
<hiexpo> edbian, i gotta go to the store brb
<s0|> <Griemak> probably not just the way it ended up.
<guesy> xangua: i have an application with the name agnclient:i386 in the list of installed softwares... ho do I uninstall it.. I cannot find it when I run spt-get remove agnclient ???
<jetole> needlez: yes but I don't recall
<hylian> XGD_Vicious, you know, i don't know. I have had problems with sata/ide mismatching, but mostly with ubuntu putting the boot loader on the wrong drive, for instance, i would install to my sata, but without asking me it would put grub on the ide. so i am guessing here.
<edbian> s0|: Griemak I see an error when it attempts to load nouveau.   My best guess is to install nvidia-173
<jetole> needlez: check the man page or join #mplayer and you might get a quicker answer
<edbian> Griemak: Where do you see that we're trying to load nvidia-173 ?
<Guest34570> i have a problem connecting to my verizon mobile hotspot device with ubuntu, does anyone have any problems/
<needlez> kk thanx jetole
<Guest34570> my connection keeps dropping off
<XGD_Vicious> i believe that is what is happening
<Galaxor> I have an old closed-source game I want to play, but it's linked against libgtk 1.2.  Is there anything I can do about that?
<hylian> nessonic, from what i read, that whould work, you got me stumped here, i think you need a more qualified grub man.
<Griemak> ebdian:  http://pastebin.com/Bm1gkNbG line 74
<edbian> s0|: I'm in over my head now too :)  We're learning!
<XGD_Vicious> im new to linux however so i dont exactly know how to locate the grub boot file
<s0|> nvidia-173 is already the newest version\
<nessonic> hylian: okay, thank you
<edbian> Griemak: Why is the system trying to install this driver?
<s0|> nvidia 173 was already there
<nessonic> anyone else know a bit about grub 2?
<hylian> XGD_Vicious, grub 2 has a few files. and unless you are using a really old verion of ubuntu, that's what your using.
<edbian> Griemak: s0| says it's already installed?
<s0|> it was
<chelz> nessonic: i do kinda. lemme read the backlog
<s0|> (and still is)
<XGD_Vicious> i'm using backtrack 4
<guesy> hylian, i have an application with the name agnclient:i386 in the list of installed softwares... ho do I uninstall it.. I cannot find it when I run spt-get remove agnclient ???
<Griemak> edbian & s0|:  Nvidia-173 is a fallback driver for older cards/chips.  Nvidia-current is 260+ version.  What graphics card/chip do you have?  (lets start with which version SHOULD be there)  :)
<xangua> XGD_Vicious: backtrack is not supported here
<SirScott> i installed the python-doc pkg and I see things in /usr/share/doc/html, however, when i try to view the module index, I get a 404.  Anyone know if there's another pkg I need?
<Guest34570> how do i change my name on here?
<edbian> Griemak: s0| I'll sit back and watch for a bit.
<nessonic> type /nick
<XGD_Vicious> is there a channel you would recommend i move to for support?
<phungvantu> hi all
<chelz> nessonic: you sure grub2 is installed in only one place / properly?
<s0|> nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<nessonic> cheiz: how would I check?
<s0|> (well that is what I got lspci -k)
<s0|> and that sounds right
<tx0105> does anyone know what repo pre-release video drivers are on?
<hylian> guesy apt-get is very specific, it could be named something slightly different, and apt-get wouldnt see it. for instance, sudo apt-get install icedtea6plugin gets you nothing, but add a dash, icedtea6-plugin, and whalla. try using sudo synaptic, and searching for it in there.
<edbian> s0|: lspci wouldn't lie about that :)
<s0|> so - sorta old in the GPU world.
<chelz> nessonic: uhm, just you would remember if you installed grub before
<tx0105> i think there is a new xserver-xorg video driver out there but not released yet
<tx0105> that will hopefully fix my video issues
<Griemak> s0|: fist step, let's jump over to Nvidia.com and see what they recommend:  which is the 270 version (I already checked)
<chelz> nessonic: what are you trying to do by editing 40_custom?
<guesy> hylian: i searched in the synaptic package manager for agn.. and i cannot find anything
<nessonic> cheiz: the only installs I did were through the live cds. I have ubuntu 10.10 and the 10.10 server edition. Server comes first, and with a ~3 second grub time it can be annoying to try switching to basic 10.10 quickly
<Griemak> s0|: can you list all packages installed with "nvidia" in them?
<hylian> guesy, ok, let me take a crack at it, what is it called exactly and how did you install it?
<s0|> Griemak: if this was rpm I would know how but don't with apt....
<nessonic> cheiz: all I want to do is move the server below 10.10 in the menu. Which is how the 40_custom is setup, but it doesn't correlate over upon bootup
<s0|> what is rpm -qa | grep   in ubuntu land ?
<guesy> hylian: I installed ia32libs
<guesy> then installed it with --force architechture option
<jetole> needlez: mplayer -vo null -frames 0 -identify film.avi 2>&1 | sed -e '/ID_LENGTH/!d;s/^[^=]\+=\(.*\)/\1 seconds/'
<inimeg> hello all
<Griemak> s0|: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia
<chelz> nessonic: do they appear in the proper order in grub.cfg?
<hylian> guesy, what was the name of the file or deb package for the forced install of agn?
<spark_> :( seams that I will have to do a full install again ...
<s0|> http://pastebin.com/VcMQ4Z63
<s0|> so a few oldies.
<guesy> hylian: that deb i installed was i386 I installed it on my 64bit Ubuntu. This is the exact name of the deb file I installed "agnclient_1.0~2.0.1.3003-4_i386.deb"
<LAcan> Does anyone know how I get the network manager icon in systray over FreeNX?
<nessonic>  cheiz: no, it seems it is loading 10_linux, which is not in grub.d anymore. This is the list where they are out of order
<Griemak> s0|: that's okay. Let's purge nvidia-173 and reinstall nvidia-current afterwards
<hylian> guesy, i see, you forced a 32 bit client install on a 64 bit os... hmm, let me take a look at it.
<phungvantu> hi all
<chelz> nessonic: rename your 40_custom to 06_custom
<arnaudog> hey i'm mew to ubuntu and i've been trying to install a broadcom wifi card for 2 hours now, any help?
<phungvantu> is there any way to create a ubuntu app quickly?
<s0|> so just purge 173 ? not 185 ?
<chelz> nessonic: also make sure it's marked executable, along with the other stuff mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom Menu Entries
<nessonic> it's currently renamed to 10_linux, though grub.cfg loads mine, then it loads this unknown 10_linux that isn't mine. The one it loads first (mine) doesn't list my order
<guesy> hylian: yeah, that was what I did
<chelz> nessonic: rename your 40_custom to 06_custom
<chelz> nessonic: also make sure it's marked executable, along with the other stuff mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom Menu Entries
<hylian> guesy, anythign listed in ubuntu software center under installed software? this should show up... are you shure it installed?
<chelz> phungvantu: there are ui tools to help design uis
<Griemak> s0|:  correct
<s0|> Griemak: apt wasn't so happy about that
<chelz> phungvantu: http://developer.ubuntu.com/develop/
<s0|> didn't clean up a lot of dis becuase they weren'
<s0|> t empty.
<s0|> *dir's
<chelz> nessonic: or rename what you made 10_linux. you should leave your 10_linux alone
<hylian> guesy, you can use that same deb file to remove, *i think*. i have never had anyone forcible install cross platform like that...
<s0|> Griemak: still go a head and install nivida-current ?
<rchavik> why bash completion won't expand environment variables in 11.04?
<nessonic> cheiz: I believe I removed the 10_linux, though it appears to be somewhere as it still loads in grub.cfg
<Griemak> s0|: they're shared, it's okay (this is dirty, cleanup will be easier when x starts)  can you reinstal nvidia-current without error?
<s0|> no
<s0|> unless I should be using a diffrent command other than sudo apt-get install nvidia-curreent
<s0|> (spelled right of course)
<s0|> it says it's already there and up2date
<hylian> s0|, one less e, in current.. :)
<Griemak> s0|: yes, try:  apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<chelz> nessonic: yeah. that's okay to have. have your custom stuff be 06_custom
<hylian> guesy, any luck?
<s0|> ok it is reinstalling
<Griemak> s0|: watch the output, hopefully we see a dkms module installed :)
<jose> odd error in unity, I set the panel systray-whitelist to all and changed from wall to cube, now some systray icons are behind the panel rather then on it. any idea how to fix it?
<nessonic> cheiz: I made the file an executable, renamed it to 06_custom, updated grub, but the same thing appears
<s0|> I saw it remove some... still scanning the out put for it installing some.
<guesy> hylian: dpkg: error: package name in specifier 'agnclient_1.0~2.0.1.3003-4_i386.deb' is illegal: character `~' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<chelz> nessonic: pastebin the thing that appears
<nessonic> cheiz: in grub.cfg?
<hylian> guesy, rename it to angclient.deb, and try one more time...
<s0|> here is the reinstall: http://pastebin.com/gvffMiye
<Guest34570> test
<guesy> hylian: I tried that too... dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Pimp> oi
<s0|> Griemak, reboot? try  startx?
<Pimp> test
<Griemak> so|: line 21 is your problem!  :)  "kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<chelz> nessonic: yes
<s0|> Griemak, so ? any idea how to fix that ?
<s0|> need a sudo apt-get install fix kernel source issue.
<Griemak> s0|: yes, reinstall linux kernel headers... looking up exact commands to save time.  Which kernel version are you running?
<s0|>  2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu
<proxeneta> hi
<hylian> guesy, i really don't know what to tell you, any luck finding this in ubuntu softare center? i can walk you through removing the existence of it's installation, but all that will do is make apt think it was never installed, and you will never be able to remove it then, atleast not the right way. this process would allow you to install a 64 bit version then, a little messy.
<fumanchu182> I am having problems upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 so I can upgrade to 11.04, does this error sound familiar to anyone: W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5?
<proxeneta> test
<s0|> basically what dist-upgrade gui gave me yesterday
<xangua> !gpgerror | fumanchu182
<myrk> will Unity ever become more customizable?
<xangua> !gpgerr
<doki_pen> how can I check if an init.d script is set to autostart?
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<hylian> myrk, yes, unity is still very new, they intend on making it as customizaeble as gnome 2 someday. stilla  work in progress.
<doki_pen> service --status all shows a bunch of -,+,?, what do those mean?
<myrk> ok
<guesy> hylian: I cannot find it in the software Center either... :(
<s0|> I suppose it's too late to say "ack 11.04 bad, roll back to 10.10?"
<Griemak> so|: I'm looking for the exact package name, but what I am looking for is the "linux-headers" package
<lowridah> i reinstalled
<s0|> I tried the whole hold down left shift to get a grub menu to boot to an old kernel but left shift doesn't do a thing while I boot.
<lowridah> 11.04 isn't really usable imo ;)
<hylian> guesy, ok, if you want i can help you to remove apt-'s knowledge of it's existence, but this is a two edged sword, you would be able to install the 64 bit module, but you would never be able to remove the current version properly through apt... this is a last resort.
<syrinx_> lowridah: agreed
<s0|> Griemak: you want me to grep for something ?
<hylian> anyone know how to remove an app that doesn't show up in apt, synaptic or ubuntu software center? (for guesy )
<guesy> hylian: yeah, Ok.. i will give it a try ...
<Griemak> s0|: yep, what is the output of this?  sudo apt-cache search linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<s0|> linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic - Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64
<hylian> guesy, first we need to gain root priveleges with nautilus, unless you know your way around the cli.
<Griemak> s0|: cool, see if this installs or bombs with errors:  sudo apt-get linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<guesy> yeah, I have root privilages
<s0|> Griemak, install --reinstall or ?
<Griemak> install (sorry bout that)
<hylian> guesy we have to find the deb package in /var/cache/apt/archives and remove it.,
<tbrew13> edbian, hello
<Firefishe> Has anyone compiled packages of kde 4.6.x for Lucid 10.04?
<s0|> Griemak: install said "ok"
<faryshta> Hello. Having trouble with my microphone. I already tried tweaking the alsa settings.
<Firefishe> faryshta: What type of computer, and is it built-in?
<guesy> hylian: i already deleted that from the cache
<s0|> http://pastebin.com/rgzpekr7  install log
<faryshta> Firefishe, its an HP 6735b and yes, its a build in.
<Griemak> s0|: k, well the "headers" are needed to install modules, so let's hope that's been the issue the entire time!  :)  Let's reinstall nvidia-current and hope the output is error free:  apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<Firefishe> faryshta: laptop, I assume?
<faryshta> Firefishe, yes :)
<juken> I'm having issues with my mic in Ubuntu 10.10. Using gnome-sound-recorder, if I press record, count to 6, press stop, and then press play I can only hear myself count up to 4 or so.
<Firefishe> faryshta: what version of u/k/xubuntu?
<hiexpo> ok edbian back sorry
<faryshta> Xubuntu 10.10
<Firefishe> faryshta: I'm still on the 10.04 LTS release, but I'll try to help you if I can.
<Firefishe> faryshta: Let me do a little research for a few moments, then get back to you.
<faryshta> Firefishe, thanks.
<s0|> install log: http://pastebin.com/mjFApW0q
<Firefishe> faryshta:  You're welcome :)
<hylian> guesy, ok now we have to delete it's file from /var/lib/dpkg/info. then we have to redo the update and then consider reinstalling it, perhaps we will have to have dpkg fix itself, one thing at  a time
<tbrew13> edbian, you said you knew what was wrong last night
<Griemak> s0|: looks great! can you try a reboot?  (crosses fingers)
<s0|> Griemak: k
<ecret> I am trying to install a new sql(5.5). I try to test run mysqld file, ./mysqld, yet I see "no such file or directory". I thik perhaps I have shared links or something but am stumped on this.  If I cant run a file thats  clearly in the folder I am in, how do I look for possibly shared links or some other fix?
<shrimants> Hello, I want to install ubuntu but the only things I really need on it is a working x server with nvidia drivers. Technically I dont even need that, I just need synaptics package manager installed and a baseline linux system that I can build frmo the ground up. What do you suggest I do to get this?
<hiexpo> edbian, you get in trouble for talking to me while i was gone    >    seen so/ scalded you or something    >    sorry i just tell it like it is
<shrimants> man it would have been a good idea to hide join/part messages before coming in here
<s0|> man Griemak, thanks!
<s0|> that is a w00t, w00t.
<Griemak> s0|: no prob:  I think what happened was you didn't have the linux-headers:  so the new Nouveau and Nvidia-current couldn't build kernel modules, resulting in NO gfx drivers :)
<s0|> Griemak, should the dist-upgrade thing know to fix that ?
<tbrew13> hello edbian you here
<guesy> hylian: are you sure /var/lib/dpkg is correct ? i cannot find dpkg in /var/lib
<clu3> Guys, i'm installing ubuntu. Should i just have one partition mounted to / ? should i have a swap area as well?what are your recommended paritions?
<hylian> tbrew13, i hope you are having a better time of it today.
<guesy> hylian: sry my mistake
<Griemak> s0|: no idea :)  It SHOULD.  If things didn't break, where would the fun be?  lol
<s0|> Griemak, that gets one monitor working, I can probably stumble my way to getting the other one to work.
<hylian> guesy, /var/lib/dpkg/info
<tbrew13> hylian, not really compiz still is acting funny wobbly windows works and i can maximize windows just can't move them
 * hiexpo go back to backtrack > pentoo > and aircrack       Where he is welcome and appreciated >   for his hard work   
<Firefishe> faryshta: Do you have anything besided xubuntu installed?
<faryshta> Firefishe, skype.
<s0|> Griemak, I didn't have to use lynx this time to manually download junk for nvidia's site this time, so things have improved since the last time I an upgrade broke a ubuntu / debian box of mine.
<faryshta> Firefishe, audacity.
<hylian> tbrew13, i officially hate compiz :) sorry man. I wish i knew more, but I am the guy that removes all pretty-ness from his desktop, not the oposite.
<Firefishe> faryshta:  I mean, so far as desktops are concerned, not individual applications.
<faryshta> Firefishe, nop, just xubuntu.
<s0|> too bad I cooked my other machine yesterday I would almost be ready to see if a newer verison of ubuntu could not kernel panic when booting on my dual socket board.
<FrozenFire[alt3]> I'm planning on using Ubuntu Server to set up a wired->wired+wifi router for my home. I've read the wiki page on this matter, and I have experience setting this sort of thing up on other distributions, but I wanted to know if there's either a better distribution to use, or a set of packages that will simplify this configuration.
<Firefishe> faryshta: okay, that helps me a bit.  I'll get back to you in a few.
<Griemak> s0|: I've had better luck since 10.04 as well with in-place upgrades
<chelz> nessonic: almost there?
 * button walks slowly into #ubuntu 
<button> woaow
<tbrew13> hylain, where is edbian
<crazifyngers> hey guys i'm having an issue with mdadm seeing my raid array after a reboot.  anyone available to help out?
<s0|> Holy diffrent desktop batman....
<hylian> s0|, if it kernel panics, that about 90% of the time hardware problems... :(
<guesy> hylian: I deleted the agnclient files from /var/lib/dpkg/info
<hiexpo> s0|, just install the nvidia repos
<shrimants> which ubuntu cd do i need to download if i want to have nothing but a bash prompt in framebuffer installed?
<shrimants> would that be the server install?
<hylian> guesy, ok, now we should have made apt-get forget all about it. now you should be able to update, and try the 64 bit version, if it exists.
<s0|> hylian, hardware problem back then was linux kernenl didn't support multiple pci domains so having multiple cards in box made it panic.
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, you can just edit the desktop kernel to boot into a shell
<s0|> which is why that box ran XP x64 and then vista for 4 years without and issue.
<shrimants> Captainkrtek: how so?
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, you can edit the kernel options in grub on bootup
<shrimants> oh. no you dont get what im trying to do. i dont want all the useless crap ubuntu comes with
<caligula_> not bot
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, then get server edition
<caligula_> not evil bot either
<shrimants> gotcha, thanks.
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, or netbook remix, and edit the bootup option
<s0|> so umm 11.04 doesn't dectect my multi monotor setup that 10.04 and 10.10 did out of the box... wishing I hadn't hit that upgrade button now... alot.
<shrimants> yeah i just didnt want it installed with anything other than linux-base
<Captainkrtek> s0l need help?
<shrimants> and apt stuff, obviously
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, I would go netbook remix maybe
<s0|> how hard is "roll back to 10.10" without losing data  ?
<Captainkrtek> s0l I can try to help you with your monitor
<shrimants> but netbook remix will still install everything. i dont want any inkling of anything 'gnome' or 'unity' or any apps that are included by default
<hylian> s0|, you cna do that? you can download ubuntu without all that jazz on the iso? where?
<Captainkrtek> s0| I can try to help you with your monitor
<xangua> s0|: make a backup, reinstall
<shrimants> server is probably what im looking for i think
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, yeah that'd work as well :-)
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, let me know if you need any help!
<ProjektGhost> Hello, I'm having some trouble with ALSA and getting it to work. Help, anyone, please?
<hylian> s0|, sorry, wrong person i sent it to :)
<Captainkrtek> ProjektGhost, I can try to help
<s0|> ugg, fried my other box yesterday this laptop I am working on doesn't have the drive space to back up a cool TB.   so we are going to try to install the monitor I guess
<s0|> had a bad week.
<Captainkrtek> s0|, I can try to help you if you want :-)
<s0|> Captinkrtek, lets do this.
<ProjektGhost> Thank you - appreciated :) Alright, so I installed Ubuntu 11.04 from minimal CD and have installed ALSA, but no luck getting alsamixer to run.
<Captainkrtek> s0|, do you want to PM me?
<s0|> (and thanks everyone, just having a bad week)
<s0|> CaptainKretek, lets keep it in the chan.
<shrimants> Captainkrtek: cant i just do something like install the desktop system, and then run something like aptitude uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Captainkrtek> ProjektGhost, maybe try this update: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/273962
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, ehh maybe the ubuntu minimal install disk would be best
<shrimants> Captainkrtek: im trying to get an archlinux-like system going, but archlinux itself is kind of broken at the moment
<nessonic> cheiz: I was trying to fix grub 2 before a friend came to pick up the computer (he is not used to linux at all), but he came and picked it up already so I gave him the install disk just in case. Thank you for the help though, hopefully when I get it back I can fix it
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, I would do minimal install cd then edit the kernel
<shrimants> edit the kernel?
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, via grub
<hylian> guesy, any success?
<crazifyngers> hey guys i'm having an issue with mdadm seeing my raid array after a reboot.  anyone available to help out?
<Captainkrtek> s0|, you still here?
<s0|> Captainkrtek, yes
<Captainkrtek> s0|, let me know when you're ready
<s0|> I am ready
<Captainkrtek> s0|, have you tried checking for additional drivers?
<guesy> hylian: I extracted the .deb file that I installed. It had a directory structure in it... i deleted all the files manually
<guesy> hylian: do I have to run dpkg for it to re-index  ?
<shrimants> Captainkrtek: im not entirely sure what you mean by editing the kernel...the linux kernel? or do you mean just write the grub file to boot the right thing? editing the kernel does not mean to me what it means to you
<s0|> yes, they using nvida-current (<Griemak> just fixed that since the upgrade wasn't smart enough to install kernel headers so my upgrade broke my GUI)
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to disable sleep key on natty ?
<hylian> guesy, yeah, I am afraid that was the only way, we literally deleted the files that told apt how to uninstall it.
<cordoval_> my daughter always hit the sleep button and i can't get back to normal
<s0|> nvida driver 270
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, on bootup you can edit your kernel by hitting 'e' over your installation then edit the kernel line to edit the bootup options
<cordoval_> there is no way I can reestablish the natty OS after my daughter hit the sleep key
<hylian> guesy, no, suod apt-get update should do it, unless dpkg directly had a problem
<cordoval_> completly shuts down the machine
<Captainkrtek> s0|, hold on
<cordoval_> i am sick almost of this thing, who in the world could have invented such a key
<cordoval_> rats!
<s0|> Captainkrtek, I hit detect displays and it doesn't find the second one.
<Captainkrtek> s0|, k
<cordoval_> sleep keys need to be carved each one of them and thrown into the sea
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, lol
<cordoval_> how to disable it on natty? anyone?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, check power settings
<Firefishe> faryshta: I'm still looking.  Much of what I'm finding is a few years old.  What have you found, incidentally?
<shrimants> would it even be necessary to edit the kernel line?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, Power Management
<cordoval_> and the funny thing is that when I go to power settings there is only options for
<guesy> hylian: it still says :  dpkg: error processing /home/harsha/Desktop/test/agnclient_1.0~2.0.1.3003-1.1_amd64.deb (--install):   agnclient: 1.0~2.0.1.3003-1.1 (Multi-Arch: no) is not co-installable with agnclient:i386 1.0~2.0.1.3003-4 (Multi-Arch: no) which is currently installed
<hylian> cordoval_, you can turn off the sleep function in ubuntu, but I am afraid that is probably your only option.
<cordoval_> hybernate | suspend
<cordoval_> lol
<cordoval_> yes i want to do that
<s0|> but it shows the second monitor in the freaking nvidia x server settings.
<cordoval_> tell me how
<Auriga> cordoval_, You could look at the binding of the keys...
<cordoval_> how to turn off the sleep button, is all I got
<cordoval_> rats! no
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, go to your session indicator > system settings > hardware > power management, general tab
<shrimants> Captainkrtek: how do i set up wifi on a minimal installation cd?
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, Im not sure :/
<tbrew13> I am reinstalling 10.10
<hylian> guesy, wow, that used to work... i don't knwo how to proceed from here...
<shrimants> screw it im just gonnd deal with arch i think
<shrimants> thanks for your help anyways
<Captainkrtek> shrimants, best of luck
<s0|> <tbrew13> probably right behind you in about 30 mins if I can't get the 2nd display working.
<shrimants> arch i salready running, i just didnt want to sit through its hassels. things like the xorg package group is broken right now
<shrimants> its annoying but at least i know my way around
<shrimants> anyways, thanks
<hylian> i am stumped, can anyone help guesy, he/she has a installed deb file that absolutely refuses to uninstall...
<cordoval_> Rats! I am telling you in natty there is not such option for turning off sleep key
<s0|> I think someone should chart the number 10.10 and 10.04 downloads from IPS that have recently downloaded 11.04.
<cordoval_> only choosing between hibernation and suspend
<cordoval_> that is killing feature! thank you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrr gahhhh!
<cordoval_> there is NOT SUCH FEATURE
<cordoval_> rats and CATS!
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, calm down
<hylian> cordoval_, let me taka a quick look...
<tbrew13> s0|, i am going to try to install gnome 3 it will break unity just for testing
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, I'll help you
<redinthehead> So no window will open in gnome. it just says starting "so and so" and the window dissapears in the taskbar
<caligula_> hehehehe
<cordoval_> ok i am breathing ... not blue, not blue... I can do it ... you can help me...
<caligula_> cordoval_ use a screw to remove the bad key
<redinthehead> anyone have a little time
<zeracca> s0| - have you tried choosin Ubuntu Classic in the login menu? i dont know if that changes anything, but its more 10.10 style in natty, thats all i know
<caligula_> cordoval_ I did it w/ my <caps locks>
<cordoval_> give me some sharp pen.... hmm I thought it was here !
<cordoval_> which caps locks?
<s0|> tbrew13, I am going to leave my laptop (my only working computer ATM) on 9.04 for a while .... going to probably have to roll the somewhat working desktop back to 10.something this 11.04 is not leaving me with a warm fuzzy feeling. looks wrong, doesn't like my 2nd display and that is a show stopper for me.
<cordoval_> rats!
<caligula_> hoorayyyyyy
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, ill find a better method
<westxx> for ubuntu 11.04 can I change it to the bottom instead of left hand corner?
<westxx> launcher I mean
<hylian> cordoval_, check this out, using the gconf editor, this will solve your problem, but not in unity, only in gnome 2. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637127
<cordoval_> hurry my daughter may come by
<cordoval_> I am IN UNITY
<cntrational> can someone give me a readable guide to making an xorg.conf?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, found it
<Griemak> s0|: a quick search appears to show that a setting in Compiz-Settings manager will enable multiple monitor support.  To get it:  sudo apt-get install ccsm
<s0|> should have just left it at 10 when 10.04 and 10.10 "worked" with both my displays out of the gate. (vmware server broke but what else is new) but nooo I had to just hit the upgrade button.   like a crack head I do stupid things.
<Captainkrtek> hold on though
<westxx> can I change the launcher to the bottom instead left hand side for 11.04
<Joeyr> I have 10.10 on an external hd that I used with my desktop. When I plug in my external on my laptop, there is no gui. Suggestions?
<cordoval_> gahhhhhggghhhh aaahhh quick quick, this thing is so sensitive that I can be suspended anytime
<hiexpo> rats
<cordoval_> i am scared to type
<redinthehead> i can't open any window i am running 11.04 in classic mode any ideas?
<s0|> there is no ccsm package
<faryshta> Firefishe, all I have found is about changing alsa settings.
<Firefishe> faryshta:  k
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, okay do the following , hit ALT+F2 , then type gksu gconf-editor and hit enter
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, let me know wonce you've done that
<Firefishe> faryshta: I'm still researching that model.
<trism> s0|: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Griemak> trism: thank you! :)
<faryshta> Firefishe, how do I know if the microphone is "plugged"?
<cntrational> please?
<zus> anyone know of a good RPG on kubuntu/ubuntu?   like runes of magic or wow?
<cordoval_> done
<cordoval_> what now
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, hold on
<ItsMeMario> hello guys, i´m on a discussion here with my friend about how skype really works. The question is how skype do calls to residencial phones from a pc connected to the internet. Someone here knows the truth?
<s0|> trism, that is installing stuff... thanks
<Firefishe> faryshta:  The built-in one won't be 'plugged', as it's built-in.
<Guest44023> how to completely uninstall open office ?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, go to apps -> gnome-power-manager then buttons
<caligula_> ItsMeMario good one
<faryshta> Firefishe, I know but what if the system doesn't recognize it?
<cntrational> how do I add a resolution to xorg.conf?
<cordoval_> ok
<redinthehead> anyone know what could be the problem if i can not open any windows in gnome
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, right click the value for suspend and hit Edit Key
<jimrew> hi
<Hilikus> is alsa capable of mixing different signals or for that i need a sound service?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, then type 'nothing'
<jimrew> hi
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, do the same for hibernate
<jimrew> hi
<Firefishe> faryshta: Well, that's another issue.  If the hardare in the laptop isn't being discovered, then you will probably need some type of module compiled for it.  Either that, or the sound settings need a little tweaking in the form of an entry in alsa-conf.
<caligula_> jimrew lol
<cordoval_> it is now all on nothing
<guesy> hylian: There were a couple of references in a file in dpkg/info I deleted the references... I was able to install the 64bit deb file..
<cordoval_> yey
<s0|> still no joy with the second monitor.
<cntrational> please?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, now hold on a second
<guesy> hylian: Thank You very much for the help and the time
<Firefishe> faryshta: This may take a while, but if you'd like, I can email you with things that I find.
<cordoval_> well I thought it was it
<cordoval_> oh  oh
<caligula_> full house today
<Firefishe> faryshta: Compaq branded, or HP?
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, just making sure of something
<zeracca> s0| did you try logging into ubuntu with the ubuntu classic setting? if that changes anything...
<s0|> the monitor pref. thing won't see the second the one like it used to in 10.10 , the nvida x server setting does but unless someone knows how to make the monitor pref thing see the 2nd display I might be hosted.
<cordoval_> sure of what exactly
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, that those are the right settings
<s0|> zeracca: where again is that option to change ?
<s0|> found it
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, okay we are good :) just exit it now
<cordoval_> should I test?
<zeracca> s0| when you log into ubuntu, you click on your username and then in the bottom of the screen you can choose what session to use
<faryshta> Firefishe, just HP.
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_, sure
<cordoval_> if I test and this fails i am out
<Captainkrtek> lol
<cordoval_> you know that
<Firefishe> faryshta:  k
<Captainkrtek> cordoval_ has quite (Quit: exiting)
<s0|> so I logged out, back into classic and still no 2nd monitor support.
<Captainkrtek> lol
<faryshta> Firefishe, my email is angeldelcaos@gmail.com
<LAcan> Can someone help me with Network Manager? I want it to stop managing a card and need to know what to add to /etc/network/interfaces
<s0|> I am pretty darn sure that 11 just is busted somwhere else (more) after I hit that upgrade button.
<redinthehead> can someone help me with my gnmoe session. everytime i restart after about a minute i cant open anything
<Firefishe> best not give email in channel directly (not that it's any help now) ;)
<redinthehead> i recently made some changes to the startup script
<Captainkrtek> redinthehead, I can try
<s0|> so before I go and try and reinstall 10, is there anything else I should try to get the 2nd display working again...?
<Firefishe> faryshta: Okay, I will get back to you within the next day or so.  Sorry I couldn't find any quick-fix.
<qin> LAcan: Have you managed to connect manually (with wpa_suplicant) to your network?
<redinthehead> thanks, Captainkrt
<zeracca> s0| you say that the nvidia x server settings sees the 2nd monitor? did you try the save to configuration option? .. if it does something wrong, you can reinstall 10.10 as you want to
<LAcan> qin ya.. i have two wireless NICs, I want NM to manage one and not the other...
<caligula_> bye
<s0|> the nvidia x server setting window thing from system settings lists both my displays, the monitor pref system setting thinks I have 1 and only one display. hitting detect displays doesn't do jack.
<Guest718> i just upgraded my nvidia drivers or something on my macbook air and now my display stopped working. xorg logs are saying no screen is present
<zeracca> s0| in the nvidia settings try to save to x configuration file and reboot
<s0|> the nvidia x server display setting thing also knows that my monitors are of type 2005fpw but the monitor pref config window is as clueless as I am on how to fix it.
<Joeyr> How come 10.10 on an external hd won't work on a laptop if you installed it using a desktop?
<redinthehead> so basically I made a small change to the startup script to add x11vnc to startup everytime i would start the computer, but now i cant even seem to open the "About Ubuntu" window.
<atomhunter> Hey, is there an ubuntu chat channel?
<redinthehead> this is it
<atomhunter> ah ok... i was thinking there might be one not so support oriented
<s0|> <zeracca> : rebooting now.
<redinthehead> atomhunter, that, i dont know
<redinthehead> sorry
<zeracca> s0| cool
<rumpe1> atomhunter, #ubuntu-offtopic
<atomhunter> *bows* thank you kind sir
<s0|> yup - still no go
<Wolf> im back people
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> and CATS TOO!
<redinthehead> so basically I made a small change to the startup script to add x11vnc to startup everytime i would start the computer, but now i cant even seem to open the "About Ubuntu" window.
<spankbot> anyone work with TinyOS?
<zeracca> s0| hmm did you check if the screen is in xorg.conf ?
<cordoval_> you knew it
<Griemak> s0|: open up Compiz Settings Manager and see if "clone" is checked
<cordoval_> and blew it
<Gastonardo> hola?
<s0|> <Griemak>, you mean "clone output"?
<Griemak> s0|: yep, just a test to see if the second monitor can get anything through Unity 3D
<s0|> negative.
<s0|> not checked won't check
<shani313> I have downloaded Ubuntu 11.04 in my Windows 7 based computer. Now Tell me how to make my USB as a bootable CD. Because I want to install Ubuntu alongside.
<zeracca> s0| - try taking a look in xorg.conf if the monitor is listed there
<MaxDamage> Hey guys. I have Ubuntu 9 on a VPS, when I did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade it finished in 5 minutes. Is it really that fast or did I screw something up?
<s0|> well I think X just crashed.
<xangua> !usb
<xangua> shani313: on ubuntu.com also says how
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<redinthehead> does anyone know what would cause every window to "almost" open, showing the starting button ont he bottom
<zeracca> s0| after the reboot?
<s0|> stil rebooting
<edwardthefma> hello all
<Sharpshooter761> hello edward!
<edwardthefma> i need help moivng a file XD
<atomhunter> mv [file] [new location/filename]
<Sharpshooter761> what? too heavy? need an extra person? XD
<edwardthefma> im getting a permision denied wen i try to drag and drop
<s0|> so on every time I "enable" the second display in the nvidia thing and reboot it comes back up "disabled"
<atomhunter> hey s0l i know that fix!
<Guest25749> #ubuntuforums
<atomhunter> you need to run nvidea configs as root
<Sharpshooter761> mac, pc, ubuntu?
<Sharpshooter761> linxu?
<s0|> atomhunter, how do I do that  ?
<atomhunter> @s0l
<atomhunter> opps
<s0|> there is some place to from the command line to run gui tools as root just forogot the command.
<cordoval_> where is the guy that told me to hit my sleep button'
<cordoval_> whos the cat!
<atomhunter> s0l well i've always done it by enabling root login, and logout login as root, change it restart and disable root login
<Joeyr> anybody have ubuntu on an external hd?
<Griemak> s0|: gksudo nvidia-settings
<atomhunter> i do
<atomhunter> gksudo... forget about that alll the time
<atomhunter> ubuntu on external == win
<k_sze> I need help shutting down my Xubuntu machine blind-folded (the monitor is dead)
<Guest25749> does anyone have a WD my book world?  I'm having trouble copying files to it.
<Joeyr> atomhunter: if you put it on another computer do you need to download additional drivers? I'm not getting a gui
<atomhunter> eh... WD drives...
<k_sze> What key combo can I use to shutdown my Xubuntu machine blind-folded?
<atomhunter> Joeyr: what are you doing?
<atomhunter> Joeyr: as in how
<atomhunter> booting from ex?
<s0|> so do I not hit quit ?
<trism> !reisub | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<atomhunter> s0l: ?
<Joeyr> atomhunter: trying to get my wd drive to boot on my laptop, but I don't get a gui
<atomhunter> do you get cmdline?
<s0|> it tells me I need to reboot, but then there is no "apply and reboot button" just a quit button and when I reboot it's just disabled again.
<atomhunter> s0l: what version?
<s0|> atomhunter, what version or what
<atomhunter> ubuntu
<atomhunter> nvidiea
<s0|> 11.0broken
<atomhunter> are you using xserver from nvidea?
<zeracca> s0| using gksudo makes you run the nvidia-settings as root
<Joeyr> atomhunter: it asks for my username and password, but it just either gets a blank screen, or just a bunch of stuff and then a command line
<s0|> zeracca, thanks Griemak got that for me.
<s0|> doesn't seem to fix my issue.
<zeracca> s0| alright
<s0|> still comes up disabled.
<Joeyr> atomhunter: right now I'm on a live cd, just trying to get help with this
<atomhunter> hmm...
<atomhunter> how is your cmdline foo?
<Griemak> s0|: do you have two monitors listed on the output if you run 'xrandr' from a terminal?
<rumpe1> Joeyr, maybe try with noacpi kernel parameter
<atomhunter> Joeyr: is it gnome/kde/etc.?
<Joeyr> atomhunter: I'm somewhat new to terminal. I've tried startx and that doesn't work at the beginning
<Joeyr> atomhunter:10.10 ubuntu
<s0|> Griemak, now and stuff is telling me it's dying.
<afman> Hello is anyone here?
<atomhunter> and its confirmed working on another machine? Joeyr?
<s0|> should I force relaod "notification Area" ?
<Joeyr> atomhunter:yes
<s0|> and about 10,000 other things that are stacked below it  ?
<atomhunter> joeyr: how did you install it?
<LAcan> Yo does anyone know how/if I can install libnl2 on Ubunto 10.04?
<Griemak> s0|: ugh, really?  xrandr is just an output, not a command...
<s0|> well it made stuff blow up. and onyl lists one screen.
<rumpe1> Griemak, no, it's both
<Griemak> rumpe1: with no options passed?
<atomhunter> Joeyr: installed it via normal install or as a live disk on the hdd?
<Joeyr> atomhunter: I had it installed on a dell desktop with xp service pack 2 using a live cd to download onto the hard drive, and when I try to boot it from my laptop, I get the grub menu, and I've tried editing some stuff in there but it doesn't work
<Guest25749> If you have a dealt issues mounting / permissions on WD My Book World any help would be appreciated
<Joeyr> atomhunter: something about turning "splash" into "nomodset" didn't work
<s0|> xrandr failed to get siaze of gamma, for output default and then about all my "areas" died and things started poping up in pretty windows if I wanted to reload them.
<atomhunter> but you get a cmdline on boot?
<atomhunter> *joeyr
<Joeyr> atomhunter: yes. I can also log in, but then I get no gui
<s0|> I apprechate everon'es help. I am about ready to lose it over this and don't want to vent on everyone here who has been most helpful.    going to call it a night just morn the 3 computes I have dmanaged broken, or slightly messed up in the past 24 hours.
<rumpe1> Joeyr, try noapic noacpi as boot-parameters ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions )
<atomhunter> ^ try that
<Griemak> s0|: I am sorry I couldn't get it completely resolved for you :(
<atomhunter> sorry So1
<s0|> Griemak, if you were near me I would buy you whatever it is that you drink. you got me a gui back so that was big help.
<Joeyr> atomhunter: Thanks, I'll do that. but sadly I don't know if I'll be on long enough to let you know if it works.
<atomhunter> Just try it :D
<thegoodcushion> Is there some software for Ubuntu that I can use to turn a photo and a .wav file into a video for uploading to YouTube?
<Griemak> s0|: water :)  I've been sober for over 3,500 days and counting
<k_sze> trism: it rebooted the machine instead of shutting down. I should use REISUO instead of REISUB, right?
<LAcan> Yo does anyone know how/if I can install libnl2 on Ubunto 10.04?
<zeracca> thegoodcushion, you can try kdenlive, it installs on ubuntu as well
<s0|> Griemak, no worries, I just wanted to convey that I am very grateful for your help.
<trism> k_sze: yes, that should work
<spankbot> do you concur? http://maketecheasier.com/fedora-15-vs-ubuntu-natty-narwhal-the-battle-for-your-next-desktop/2011/03/17
<Radios> yes
<LAcan> Does anyone know how/if I can install libnl2 on Ubunto 10.04?
<Radios> i hate wars so im going with KDE
<Radios> i would call it the tablet wars...
<atomhunter> Soo... I want to make my server also automatically decrypt and rip my dvds i stick in it........ any ideas?
<Decker87> Hello all!  I have a question regarding Ubuntu on a bootable USB drive.
<foreverwondering> How do change settings in Unity?
<Radios> let me know if you find out
<Captainkrtek> Decker87, sure I can help :-)
<foreverwondering> Decker87, what's the question
<myk_robinson> is that pesky bug with hard drive spindowns still around? Seems like I have to run  hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda to make my laptop hard rive quit clicking every few seconds while on battery
<atomhunter> anyone know of decrypting via cmdline server?
<Decker87> okay, thanks.  So, I have a brand new 128GB solid-state USB drive
<Captainkrtek> oooh nice
<atomhunter> yummy
<Decker87> and I want to run Ubuntu on it, but I want all my changes to persist
<Decker87> so that I can install things, etc. and keep those changes
<foreverwondering> Just install it like it's a hard drive
<Captainkrtek> Decker87, install to it
<MrGizmo757> i Need help.   there is an Open GL option pane in compiz settings in 11.04. i need this  in 10.10  How do i get it?
<thegoodcushion> does kdenlive work with GNOME?
<Radios> anyone knows were the anonymous channel is at ?
<Decker87> just like a normal HDD huh?  well, okay.
<atomhunter> Radios: leave now!
<Radios> or isti so anon that dosent have a name ?
<foreverwondering> Decker87, yes, like that
<Decker87> I figured it would mess up the boot stuff,
<Captainkrtek> Radios, #anonops irc.anonops.ru ?
<foreverwondering> no
<Decker87> Particularly, I want to have virtualbox installed with a windows OS.  so basically I can have Ubuntu and windows at my fingertips
<Decker87> should be fun
<Captainkrtek> Decker87, Install Ubuntu to the SSD and Window to your old HD
<foreverwondering> no problem, but 128GB is small when running VB
<foreverwondering> VBox eats disk space
<beinghuman> since I upgrated to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10... my router doesn't detect my ubuntu box
<beinghuman> it's a LAN router
<foreverwondering> is your networking on?
<beinghuman> foreverwondering: yes
<foreverwondering> wireless or wired
<foreverwondering> ?
<Radios> atomhunter: do you wnat your anser in a single loine of code or you prefer clicking around ?
<beinghuman> wired
<beinghuman> foreverwondering: it worked fine with 10.10... boot up with 11.04 it stopped
<beinghuman> that's the exact moment it didn't register with my router
<ssfdre39> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   ssfdre39 ketut atomhunter CardinalFang_ TheRedOctober Nuit_ isilion CodingDistrict novns pabstsmear Evil_DuDe beinghuman DrManhattan shig_ iloveyou MrGizmo757 jdobrien myk_robinson Decker87 foreverwondering luckysmack Rico
<Radios> as far as i know everybody is synonymous around here
<DrManhattan> you gotta be kidding me
<DrManhattan> they STILL havent gotten rid of those guys?
<pabstsmear> hello, I am having a big problem with my wireless card.  It is a BCM4312-LP-PHY card(I've checked the card and it is not a hardware issue, I've got a replacement and it is having the same problems).  I was using the b43 drivers and everything was working until...
<LAcan> Does anyone know how/if I can install libnl2 on Ubunto 10.04?
<atomhunter> lol spam
<awfjq> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   awfjq ssfdre39 ketut atomhunter CardinalFang_ TheRedOctober Nuit_ isilion CodingDistrict novns pabstsmear beinghuman DrManhattan shig_ iloveyou MrGizmo757 jdobrien myk_robinson Decker87 foreverwondering luckysmack Ricoshady al
<pabstsmear> earlier today it stopped working out of the blue.  I uninstalled and reinstalled the driver and it worked for a little while, then stopped and has been continuing on this way for a while now.
<Radios> is SASL legal in my country ?
<soreau> DrManhattan: Apparently not
<DrManhattan> jheez
<Decker87> I don't have an old HDD, what did you mean captain?
<DrManhattan> I thought I was the most annoying when trolling
<Captainkrtek> Decker87, well you could just partition the ssd then
<Captainkrtek> into two parts
<Captainkrtek> ill brb
<pabstsmear> also the STA driver is no longer showing up in the list of recommended drivers.
<foreverwondering> vbox is better, it'll take less space than dual booting
<Decker87> but I can't boot to a windows installation from USB
<pabstsmear> has anybody else had problems with the BCM4312 wireless card?\
<Radios> cant join #freenode im not registred ...
<KM0201> pabstsmear: is it the lp-phy card?
<foreverwondering> no you can't, but can from an SSD
<bgupta> Hi I have the default /usr/share/doc/git-core/contrib/hooks/post-receive-email on a hardy box, and I uncommented the line pointing to it in my post-receive hook. (I have the standard mailinglist and what not hooks. cars set, and It does send email now) I am trying to get diffs to print, and setting hook.showrev doesn't seem to have any effect.. any ideas?
<Radios> what next ? pay per irc ?
<pabstsmear> yes it is the lp-phy card
<foreverwondering> SSD is nothing like a USB flash drive
<Decker87> the SSD is attached by USB
<bgupta> s/cars/vars/
<KM0201> pabstsmear: lots of probs w/ that one.. i've yet to see a fix.
<foreverwondering> Decker, why pay for SSD then?
<Decker87> because it's fast as shit and has tons of storage
<pabstsmear> yeah, I had it working for a while and just today it stopped.
<foreverwondering> the limit on your drive speed is the USB connection
<foreverwondering> not the drive it's self
<KM0201> pabstsmear: then you got further than most i'd ehard about.. :)
<pabstsmear> I haven't upgraded from 10.10 yet, so its a little bizarre that it would stop working
<Decker87> I agree with you
<Decker87> it's very fast though
<foreverwondering> I updated today.  Unity sucks balls
<ytuuio6> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   ytuuio6 l4ng1t Evil_DuDe pr4ka5a dto mr_orange2 irvie jpmonette brannig javier bgupta mackal bisby doleyb awfjq ketut atomhunter CardinalFang_ TheRedOctober Nuit_ isilion CodingDistrict novns pabstsmear beinghuman DrManhattan s
<ytuuio6> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   lresende codex84 afman Dj729 pjman arunce sagaci k_sze kenneth_reitz jdier_ arquebus hylinux surreal7z__ ckrailo edwardthefma dv310p3r Lenin_Cat low_cpu Vladislas etorm shang Luke1 bafilius ssfdre38 eoss sraue lizard2k Chipper3
<ytuuio6> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   wegue Ahadiel secoif m00se rad_sci_guy onats douglasawh guydoingstuff mzuverink kb3gtn|2 Lam2012 cowslammer Destine clu3 trigrou ecret MoLE_ Pranav_rcmas brontosaurusrex faryshta Firefishe zeracca SaneWarning dyess002 Skaperen 
<ytuuio6> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   CaveMan fxhp red2kic DETERMINOLOGY Kasjopaja _human_blip_ ksidirt techhelper1 Captainkrtek Neo_Kipling i_is_broke s0| bigeye Daviey Counterspell HammerTiem ezkl iggy19 Auriga Da|Mummy smw _W_ FiReSTaRT cntb e-DIO-t stjohnmedran
<ytuuio6> [*|+NOTICE+|*] STARTING  JUNE  1ST  FREENODE  WILL  CHANGE  THE  WAY YOU  CONNECT TO IT. UNLESS  YOU  ENABLE  SASL  YOU WILL BE UNABLE TO CONNECT TO  FREENODE.  PLEASE  JOIN  #FREENODE OR MSG  A  STAFFER FOR  DETAILS.  [*|+NOTICE+|*]   OverTheHillAndFa master_of_master Gwar krafty priceless cablop LAcan B3rz3rk3r ResQue_ Sansui350A linuxguy101 rchavik james_jx roland Striife NG_ taiyal torchie faizul Kevin` |Seth| keffie_jayx photon svinkle sorvad airtonix Ti
<pabstsmear> is there an alternative card I could use thats not usb?
<eoss> HEY FUCK YOU BRO@!!!!
<brannig> oh lord
<Radios> its the cops
<atomhunter> what the heck is the the freenode stuff?
<Gwar> Lol
<brannig> That message seemed very important!
<Vladislas> hay
<SudoKing> ignore :)
<Firefishe> I've got a vexxing volume-balance issue that I have not been able to resolve thus far.  Each time I log in, my balance control is almost to the extreme left--though not all the way.  The only way to correct this is to use the gnome-volume-manager applet to move the balance back to the right, under the Output tab.  My wife also uses the machine, and her user isn't affected, only mine.
<LAcan> Does anyone know how/if I can install libnl2 on Ubunto 10.04?
<eoss> im a human, don't kick me
<KM0201> ..
<SudoKing> lol
<KM0201> eoss: lol, you got kicked cuz of your potty mouth
<IdleOne> eoss: Please don't curse.
<eoss> YOU GOT A HEARING PROBLEM MOTHERFUCKER I SAID IM BLACK AND YOU JUST COMITTED ASSAULT.
<atomhunter> oh come on... potty mouthing is fun
<sagaci> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<atomhunter> ^ kick
<Decker87> everyone knows you're not allowed to swear on the internet
<SudoKing> lol
<KM0201> geez.
<atomhunter> wait... no swearing on the internet?!?!
<atomhunter> $&%K!
<IdleOne> atomhunter: stop please
<atomhunter> sorry
<tepster> it's a full moon night
<atomhunter> uhoh...
<izinucs> not here
<Logan_> !ot | tepster
<ubottu> tepster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<beinghuman> How can I get into the shell on my ubuntu box? Right now, even though I connect a keyboard and a monitor to it, it's just a black screen that shows log information. What "hot key" do I need to press to get into a shell?
<myrk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<SudoKing> beinghuman: can you swithc YYUs?
<myrk> oops
<SudoKing> TTYs*
<izinucs> beinghuman: ctrl+alt+F2
<atomhunter> !ops
<SudoKing> myrk:
<SudoKing> ...
<myrk> sorry
<myrk> i wanted to see what it does
<FloodBot1> SudoKing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beinghuman> izinucs: okay i'll give that a try. hold on.
<tepster> i was referring to ubuntu silly
<sagaci> LAcan, you should be able to install the maverick or natty package
<SudoKing> what?
<shingen>  !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<KM0201> !msgthebot | myrk
<ubottu> myrk: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LAcan> sagaci, thank you! do you know where it might be available?
<shingen> so where can I find pictures of a natty narwhal?
<mzuverink> How do you enable SALS in X-Chat, you look it up in Google you get "How to enable ssl" is that a typo?
<CaveMan> guyz i am leaving, laterzzzz
<sagaci> LAcan, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libnl2
<shingen> looking for current distro mascot pix
<SudoKing> mascot?
<Logan_> SudoKing: the narwhal?
<beinghuman> izinucs: thanks man
<beinghuman> worked great
<SudoKing> you could just look for a picture of a narwhal i guess...
<izinucs> beinghuman: works with F1-6
<Logan_> tepster: yes?
<tepster> ignore me
<SudoKing> shingen; http://bit.ly/l3MrKC
<SudoKing> lol
<Logan_> SudoKing: those are some natty narwhals
<Logan_> :P
<Pr0zac> hi, i have a problem with a triple monitor config, and xinerama, the screens goes black, i can move the mouse pointer, but doen't click or do anything
<LAcan> sagaci, do you think i should unistall libnl1 first?
<shingen> yeah, I'm having a hard time finding love for the narwhal... just look at how much is out there for 9.10 vs 11.04
<Pr0zac> i'm using the official nvidia drivers
<sagaci> LAcan, may as well
<izinucs> Pr0zac: you using xinerama because twinview doesn't work with 3 monitors?
<Pr0zac> yeap
<Pr0zac> because i use 2 nvidia cards :(
<dojohnso> hey all, hoping you can help. what's the best way to set up a domain to point to a certain directory on my local, like "local.domain.com" and point it to /var/www/domain
<Pr0zac> i have to buy a ati one :(
<Pr0zac> to use on twinview
<dojohnso> i'm guessing hosts file and httpd.conf, but i can't find good directions
<brannig> If I recall in apache you cant declare a vhost, or somesuch, to point to a location of a domain
<izinucs> Pr0zac: you have to hand config the xorg.conf .. not sure if it works the same as twinview but you have a virtual desktop size which is the highth of the largest monitor by the width of all the resolutions added together.. then individual native monitor resolutions within that.
<brannig> I'll double check my config dojohnso  when my VPS reboots. I think I am, or was, doing something similar
<dojohnso> awesome thanks brannig
<Pr0zac> im going to try it
<brannig> dojohnso,  does http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/name-based.html help?
<gnewb> brannig: Is that the BIND package you are using?
<dojohnso> i think it's a good start, thanks brannig. i'll try it out
<gnewb> dojohnso: You may aslo want to look at BIND, what brannig pointed out is a very good resource.
<Pr0zac> the unity is throwing a segfault
<Hammerjak> I found directions to add the Places folders when right-clicking on the Home icon in Launcher, but after following those directions my home icon disappeared... how do I get it back?
<dojohnso> gnewb, i'm guessing that's this? http://www.isc.org/software/bind
<shingen> here goes nothing... upgrading to 11.04 on my desktop and server
<pfifo> oneiric installed gcc4.6 the other day and now its updating to 4.5, is this whats supposed to happen? I rather like 4.6 is there a way to get 4.6 instead
<hanasaki> shingen:  best of luck.... one of my 5 upgrades wouldn't boot
<shingen> luckily they're both VMs, so if it truly does suck to high hell, I can kill the narwhal and embrace my meercat
<brannig> just checked, my VPS isn't doing hosting 2 domains anymore. So I can't double check, but apache definitely supports that via (if I recall) vhosts
<gnewb> dojohnson: That is one, I prefer the Debian package source, http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=bind
<trism> Hammerjak: you can drag it back from /usr/share/applications, but I suppose it depends on if you edited that one or made a copy somewhere
<Hammerjak> I did make a backup but reverting to backup didn't magically bring it back
<Hammerjak> I didn't realize I'd have to drag it, thanks
<maheanuu> I have a firefox problem and am running Ubuntu 10.10, for some reason I drop offline and when I try to reset the message is that I am working off line, I check Firefox and sure enough I have a check in "work offline".  I am not putting it there and for some reason it is automaticallyu (?) being set
<beinghuman> you guys know why my ubuntu box isn't showing up in my router attached device list?
<beinghuman> it happened as soon as I upgraded to 11.04
<Hammerjak> trism, works perfectly, thanks!
<trism> Hammerjak: you're welcome
<dojohnso> fyi, i added a virtual host entry to httpd.conf, and a hosts file entry to point the domain to 127.0.0.1, and it worked, thanks all
<wujie> ，MACubuntu和webqq3.0Air的结合http://imagebin.org/151969
<Andy_C> Hi everyone, having lots of trouble trying to get my broadcom wireless NIC working on my new Lenovo B560 running 11.04. Plenty of info at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603972/ and http://imagebin.org/151970      anyone up for the challenge?
<Captainkrtek> Andy_C, Im up for the challenge
<Andy_C> i have tried ndsiwrapper also with no luck
<Captainkrtek> Andy_C, let me just take a peak real quick at the links :-)
<Andy_C> sounds good
<Andy_C> i'll grab a beer
<Captainkrtek> Andy_C, make that two ;-)
<ejv> hi everybody, any ideas what has caused a drive in my mdraid to drop out? dmesg: http://dpaste.com/539322/ a bad SATA cable perhaps? something more severe?
<shingen> meh, server on 11.04 seems fine
<hanasaki> is there a way to do login with oauth instead of /etc/passwd or ldap?
<Captainkrtek> Andy_C, try sudo modprobe -r b43
<Flynn> OK so, how how can I make my 2D 2 image stupid simple animation my wallpaper in Kubuntu?
<Nisstyre> hanasaki: why the hell would you want to use oauth?
<hanasaki> why not?
<hanasaki> to use the same auth on everything
<Nisstyre> because it's meant for APIs?
<pjman> Hi - I just received my new laptop which I purchased specifically for editing HD video. CPU is i7-2720QM (quad core). Totem wont play 1080i AVCHD video and OpenShot stutters when trying to scrub the video. Any suggestions?
<hanasaki> ?
<Nisstyre> it's meant for APIs for websites like twitter and facebook
<torchie> is there a way to choose which folder twonkyserver shares
<torchie> kind of out there
<ActionParsnip> pjman: we need the video chip, the cpu isn't very interesting to the situation
<torchie> or a way to see all the format information of a video file
<torchie> like I know something's an avi but i don't know what the avi contains
<Nisstyre> hanasaki: I guess you could hack together something, but I don't see why.
<ActionParsnip> torchie: mencoder or mplayer can show it
<ohsix> o helo
<Andy_C> Captainkrtek: tried that. I should have also mentioned that  my blacklist.conf file incudes: blacklist  bcm43xx, blacklist b43, blacklist b43legacy, blacklist ssb
<ohsix> pjman: nvidia card?
<hanasaki> Nisstyre:  you want your users to do password resets and admin on ldap and an oauth server if they have webapps and a shell login?
<Captainkrtek> Andre_Gondim, remove bcm43xx
<Captainkrtek> and b43
<ActionParsnip> torchie: try:   mencoder -msglevel identify=6 file
<Andy_C> Captainkrtek: sudo modprobe -r b43 ran uneventfully
<Flynn> You would think running an animated gif as a wallpaper would be the simplest thing.
<Captainkrtek> Andy_C, you use the guide on the wiki?
<pjman> ActionParsnip: GeForce GTX 460M 1.5Gb
<Neocrypter> Hey gang i just did an install of 11.04 when i go to boot into it after the grub selection screen it says "Error unable to read file. Press any key to continue" when i do i get the infamous blinking currsor  any idea? X86_64 architecture
<ActionParsnip> torchie: or for quick and dirty: mencoder -identify file
<iszak> Is there anyway to stop right click up triggering the click event in the context menu.
<ActionParsnip> pjman: ok much better, did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<iszak> e.g. I right click down -> context menu comes up -> I move my mouse (whilst holding the button) to a menu item and release - it triggers the menu item
<ohsix> Andy_C: look in dmesg and see if b43 is complaining about not being able to find it's firmware
<ohsix> Andy_C: and before resorting to ndiswrapper you could try bcmwl-kernel-source
<pjman> TS file format detected.
<pjman> VIDEO H264(pid=4113) AUDIO A52(pid=4352) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 1
<pjman> FPS seems to be: 29.970030
<Andy_C> Captainkrtek: what wiki?
<ohsix> you shouldn't just go down the list until something works, ndiswrapper is only an "option" if nothing else literally exists
<beinghuman> my router is still not detecting ubuntu 11.04
<beinghuman> only happened after upgrade
<twk> greetings! i'm looking for some help with sharing files from my ubuntu desktop to my fedora netbook on my LAN, but mdns doesn't seem to be working.. i can't find my ubuntu (natty) box by name.. help? (already opened mdns port on fedora box)
<pjman> ActionParsnip: Yup, proprietary nvidia is installed. Running 11.04
<Andy_C> ohsix: I have only been using linux for a week, not familiar with dmesg
<Flynn> When making a kernel shouldn't you startwith the simplest thing first?
<celthunder> Flynn: depends what it's for and what you're starting with
<ActionParsnip> pjman: ok can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia            use a pastebin to hold the output of the command. Thanks
<edwardthefma> i need help running a program
<ohsix> Andy_C: oic, open a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) or with the unity search, type dmesg in there, pretty self explainitory, if you feel the need, paste to paste.ubuntu.com
<celthunder> edwardthefma: what program
<edwardthefma> tesseract
<edwardthefma> OCR
<edwardthefma> i installed it
<Flynn> cellthunder start from scratch and make it perform aaverage everyday tasks perfectly.
<edwardthefma> but it didint make a shorcut in my start bar
<ohsix> edwardthefma: it's a command line program
<celthunder> Flynn: i'd start with including my hdd and network
<celthunder> Flynn: with those 2 working pretty much no matter what you can add modules for the rest
<edwardthefma> ok
<MagePsycho> Greetings
<Andy_C> output of dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/603976/
<celthunder> MagePsycho: greeting
<MagePsycho> i am very new to ubuntu
<MagePsycho> just installed a day ago
<MagePsycho> actually i am a PHP/Mysql developer
<ssfdre38> how do you set a custom background on grub?
<edwardthefma> <ohsix> you know what i need to do to make it run
<MagePsycho> i would like to know which lamp package should i use
<pjman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603977/
<MagePsycho> which mysql gui?
<Neocrypter> Hey gang i just did an install of 11.04 when i go to boot into it after the grub selection screen it says "Error unable to read file. Press any key to continue" when i do i get the infamous blinking currsor  any idea? X86_64 architecture Windows boots fine from it though
<celthunder> MagePsycho: apache2 php5 php5-mysql mysql-server mysql-client
<Flynn> celthunder:  Yeah, with Ubuntu network 10.10 I couldn't even share files!
<getUgly> neo: are you dualbooting through grub?
<Neocrypter> yes
<getUgly> which partition did you install grub on?
<celthunder> MagePsycho: i'dstart with those and add other stuff as needed (mostly the rest should be libraries
<MagePsycho> i mean is there is no software package like WAMP
<celthunder> MagePsycho: i'm sure there is...someone probqbly bunled it all neat but it's like 5 packages anyway
<Neocrypter> tbh where ever 11.04 put it i didnt do a custom scheme just let it resize my ntfs and have its way with the box so probally sda2
<ohsix> edwardthefma: it accepts ppm and some other image files and outputs text; you probably want another program that uses tesseract from the sounds of it
<MagePsycho> OK...
<Flynn> People want thier computer to do basic things correctly right of the bat.  And look nice while doing it.
<edwardthefma> ok
<MagePsycho> and what about mysql GUI?
<celthunder> Flynn: when i did my linux from scratch system i took out a ton of stuff from the kernel at one point all that worked was the network nd the hard drive and i got the rest working from there
<celthunder> Flynn: so i consider those 2 basically what NEEDS to be there...
<celthunder> MagePsycho: phpmyadmin
<MagePsycho> yes thats the option but i don't like it.. in windows i used to use sqlyog
<ActionParsnip> pjman: you have the recommended driver from nvidia.com. All I can suggest is you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     and restart x (or the system), may help
<Flynn> celthunder:  seems reasonable.  I just want mine to look the way I want right now.
<celthunder> Flynn: sounds like the best place to start then is with what you have :)
<ActionParsnip> !find mysql-workbench
<ubottu> Package/file mysql-workbench does not exist in natty
<pjman> ActionParsnip: Thanks - I've tried that. I do appreciate you looking into it though :-) I just thought thought with this quad core machine I wouldn't have any trouble editing (much less playing) 1080i AVCHD video. Oh well.
<celthunder> MagePsycho: then use sqlyog never heard of it but if it doesn't suck completely (adnd the fact that you want to keep using it suggests as much) then it'll let you pick the sql server you're managing with it
<ActionParsnip> pjman: should be fine, the video chip may need some love or extra options in xorg.conf to get nice
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MySqlWorkBench
<Neocrypter> getUgly : Ive done this before with like 10.XX a long time ago and it worked fine, is grub 2 ( which i assume i 11.04 is running ) picky about where it is at?
<FrozenFire[alt]> Is this a known papercut for Ubuntu Server 11.04?: When selecting server packages to install (OpenSSH server, DNS server, etc), there is no confirmation of the packages you wish to install, so if you accidentally hit Enter, thinking that's the way to select a package, you do not have the opportunity to revise your selections.
<Flynn> celthunder: well, Ok I got a gif animation and a background that's static.  How do I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: http://mahmudahsan.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/wb_diagam_zoomed_out_small1.png   looks pretty graphical to me
<MagePsycho> thanks for the link
<getUgly> I haven't done a dual boot with 11.04 yet but i'd assume the process is the same. Default grub location should work with no issue. You may want to try running the installer again and just have it rewrite the linux partition
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: all I did was websearch...
<celthunder> Flynn: dunno my background is black screen...i don't spend time staringat it:)
<Neocrypter> getUgly : allready tired that before comming here
<Neocrypter> tried googleing it but found everything but what was going on with my box too
<bisby> its been a while since i checked, but last i heard you cant have unity and gnome 3 installed side by side, is that true?
<cld_> How would I go about fixing a problem when I was trying to add the Desktop Cube, and then now I got windows that won't move when I try to drag it?
<bisby> is that true still*
<Flynn> celthunder:  Thanx anyway.  Part of the draw to Linux was supposed to be ease of customization.
<MagePsycho> which download manager works best for ubuntu?
<Soupermanito> dta
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: they all work equally best
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: there is no best
<tensorpudding> bisby: it's probably still true
<celthunder> MagePsycho: depends
<tensorpudding> bisby: until unity gets migrated to using gnome 3 libraries, they probably can't coexist
<MagePsycho> yes which is better :)
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: none, there is no better as tat implies a best
<ActionParsnip> *that
<MagePsycho> comparatively good
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: I've heard people use jdownloader (needs java), there is also uget and fatrat (I use fatrat on my server). Try a few and see which you prefer
<celthunder> Flynn: customization is easy....perfecting anything exactly as you desire it is hard
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: it's as intelligent as asking "What is the best colour?"
<MagePsycho> well that depends on the taste of user
<Flynn> Anyone here have an animated wallpaper?  How'd you do it?
<celthunder> flyi'd try xsetroot
<MagePsycho> like beauty .. which lies in the eye of beholder ;)
<bisby> if unity and gnome3 cant coexist, A) which one is "better" and B) what would be some pros/cons of switching. Im curious yet I dont want to screw up unity if gnome3 isnt worth it
<celthunder> Flynn: did you try xsetroot on it
<ohsix> Flynn: if you get whatever is drawing on your root window to get out of the way (nautilus or whatever) then you can have anything that can target an XID to render to it
<ohsix> Flynn: like mplayer -loop, or the xscreensaver hacks :]
<ohsix> Flynn: but unfortunately it's one or the other usually
<celthunder> Flynn: or whatever replacsed xstroot recently should also work
<redgone> has anyone else seen this bug? http://tinyurl.com/3bmaeyt
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: that is speculative. Have a look at some and see which YOU like, then use that
<Flynn> celthunder: I don't even know what xsroot is.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: theres also tucan, i get by with it for most things instead of jdownloader
<celthunder> Flynn: xsetroot with a completely terrible mistype
<MagePsycho> finally it's up to me for the decision.. but i want list that people use.. since i am new
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: i use my server running fatrat, itruns all day and night so huge downloads get puller down :)
<ActionParsnip> MagePsycho: http://www.bloganol.com/2010/11/free-download-manager-softwares-ubuntu-linux.html
<jiltdil> how can i convert any video file to mp3 file?
<celthunder> jiltdil: you mean mp4?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: so you want to extract the audio?
<brannig> mp3 is audio
<Flynn> celthunder:  I still don't know what either of those are.
<jiltdil> how to do that?
<jiltdil> via terminal?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: can you please clarify your requirements
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: gross :D
<celthunder> Flynn: lets you write an image to the root window
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: huh?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip: i have a video i want to convert it into only audio how to do that via terminal>
<cld_> ffmpeg?
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: cool, gimme a sec
<celthunder> flyqif you google it theres a newer thing out that replaces it but i never remembber what it is
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:ok thanks
<celthunder> er Flynn that was to you
<Flynn> celthunder: At the risk of sounding stupid:  what's a root window?
<rkhshm> while trying  to share via exportfs i get this error http://pastie.org/1870518
<rkhshm> needed some help as i 've been trying to figuer it out from a long time
<ActionParsnip> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.13.6-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 315 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<celthunder> Flynn: the bottom base first window drawn in an x session aka your background
<Flynn> gotcha
<Neocrypter> Anyone else have any ideas, on what i can try to get 11.04 to dual boot properly after the grub selection screen when i select ubuntu it just gives me "error can not read file press any key to continue" and then just goes to a blinking cursor and stays there, i tried to re-install it before comming here to no avail I would really like to get this going
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: ffmpeg -i file.avi -f file.mp3
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:cld_:thanks
<ActionParsnip> Neocrypter: boot to livecd and reinstate grub,may help
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: ffmpeg -i video.avi -acodec copy audio.mp3   may be better
<ohsix> Flynn: X manages a tree of windows with one at the root; thats the one behind everything
<celthunder> ohsix: lol much better description than mine thanks
<cld_> How would I get Desktop Cube to work on Natty Narwhal without  messing up the windows, or is that a bug?
<Neocrypter> hopefully that will work I tried googleing my specific problem but im turning up with zilch
<celthunder> cld_: use compiz?
<ActionParsnip> cld_: can you expand on 'messing up windows'
<cld_> I did
<ohsix> Flynn: you can freely draw on it; but it's usually occluded by something like nautilus
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:thanks
<celthunder> ohsix: ? really? nothings drawing on mine ever
<cld_> ActionParsnip: When I activate the Desktop Cube, the windows loses the titlebar
<celthunder> ohsix: actually that sounds just plain stupid for nautilus to do
<ActionParsnip> cld_: I'd ask in #compiz too, do you use an nvidia gpu?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:also when i used desktop cube the windows loose the title bar same problem?
<ohsix> celthunder: if there's icons on the desktop, there's something drawing on it
<cld_> ActionParsnip: I was using nVidia drivers in Maverick Meerkat before
<cld_> and it was fine
<Flynn> no fighting you two.
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:any effect used by me of compiz gives me a problem on my windows
<MagePsycho> newbie books for ubuntu/linux?
<celthunder> ohsix: use xmonad...nothing on my desktop :)
<MagePsycho> easy to start with
<KM0201> cld_: there's some nvidia bugs w/ natty i do believe.. (or i seem to remember readin that)
<jiltdil> MagePsycho:rutebook
<Trel> Can anyone help me with using the -X switch with screen?
<ActionParsnip> cld_: log a bug is all I can suggest, Natty is still very young
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: do you use an nvidia chip?
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:yes
<ohsix> celthunder: well i hope you understand that that's a special case, and people typically have something that owns the root window, if you have menu's on root something is there; it doesn't have to be drawing things though
<ActionParsnip> !manual | MagePsycho
<ubottu> MagePsycho: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cld_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try to do that.
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: may be a bug, Natty is very young
<MagePsycho> thanks ubotu
<jiltdil> hm ok
<genewitch> how do i make my headset the microphone and headphone in ubuntu? it's bluetooth, i have it connected, and it acknowledged that it was connected by beeping, but it doesn't show up in sound prefs
<celthunder> ohsix: yes i know
<cld_> ActionParsnip: I got the effect to work a few minutes back, but now the windows are undraggable. is it also related to the bug you mentioned as well? Just wondering.
<ohsix> celthunder: if you know then why are you telling people to draw into the root window without tellimg them it'd probably be occluded? :D
<rkhshm> any suggestions guys?
<beinghuman> okay so eth0 isn't showing up since 11.04 upgrade
<beinghuman> that's why router isn't showing it as connected
<beinghuman> how can I resolve this?
<ActionParsnip> cld_: you can hold ALT and drag from any location on the app windows
<beinghuman> it shows up in `lspci`
<ActionParsnip> cld_: I'd make a new bug
<genewitch> beinghuman: network manager doesn't show "enable wired"?
<Trel> I'm seriously stuck :(
<celthunder> ohsix: because it works even if it's not visible
<beinghuman> genewitch: I'm running on the terminal here
<beinghuman> give me a command and I'll tell you the output
<ohsix> celthunder: they probably wouldn't think so heh
<genewitch> beinghuman: ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0
<beinghuman> genewitch: ifconfig eth0 says there is no eth0
<beinghuman> no eth0 interface
<cld_> ActionParsnip: Tried the ALT key drag, no avail. But yeah, I'll make the new bug.
<genewitch> beinghuman: so ifconfig by itself shows only lo?
<beinghuman> genewitch: right
<beinghuman> this happened as soon as I upgraded to 11.04
<beinghuman> i didn't nothing else but upgrade
<beinghuman> did nothing
<edbian> beinghuman: Does it show up in lspci ?
<beinghuman> edbian: it does show up in lspci
<edbian> beinghuman: sudo lspci -k  lists what driver?
<beinghuman> edbian: it doesn'st list any kernel drivers in use
<beinghuman> only shows subsystem
<edbian> beinghuman: what card/chipset?
<beinghuman> it says EtherExpress pro 100/VE
<beinghuman> pro/100 VE
<axisys> I was using ubuntu classic .. now I switched to ubunut (unity) but I only see the desktop.. no menu on the left, top, bottom.. no where
<axisys> how do I get the menu?
<edbian> beinghuman: sudo apt-get install fxp  (this is apparently the driver for this card http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/if_fxp.4freebsd.html)
<axisys> super key gives me nothing
<axisys> alt+f2 is no workie either
<beinghuman> edbian: did it get removed in last upgrade?
<beinghuman> because it worked in 10.10
<i_is_broke> having some issue with my nvidia card, anyone else having this issue? will install just wont activate?
<edbian> beinghuman: It should not have been.  It might be a fluke.  Sometimes upgrading causes strange things.
<i_is_broke> geforce 240
<edbian> beinghuman: Rather than figure out what convoluted thing happend lets just get it working again.
<bullgard4> axisys: I am experiencing the same. But will I stick with GNOME 2 in Natty.
<beinghuman> well, I have to disconnect for a while edbian, and connect my ubuntu right into my modem then...
<ActionParsnip> axisys: if you press ALT+F2 do you get a run dialogue?
<edbian> beinghuman: ...
<beinghuman> edbian: i'll be back if it works
<axisys> ActionParsnip: no
<beinghuman> oh wait a second
<beinghuman> heh nevermind
<ActionParsnip> axisys: does CTRL+ALT+T bring up a terminal?
<edbian> beinghuman: k
<axisys> ActionParsnip: let me check..
<beinghuman> edbian: disregard everything i just said
<edbian> beinghuman: Is it already installed?
<edbian> beinghuman: disregarding...
<Cjohnston_> Is there a way to figure out why my computer won't connect to a network?
<edbian> disregarded
<axisys> ActionParsnip: nawp
<edbian> Cjohnston_: wired or wireless?
<Cjohnston_> Wireless
<genewitch> how do i get ubuntu to use my bluetooth headset for sound? it's connected but it's not in the sound preferences.
<ActionParsnip> axisys: all I can suggest is boot to safe video mode, then reboot and it may be nicer
<axisys> ctlr+alt+f1 , f2 .. works fine .. f7 is the gui
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<edbian> beinghuman: Looks like fxp isn't a package anyway.  Hang on
<genewitch> Cjohnston_: does your computer have a wifi switch?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: can I run anything from f1/f2/blah... i get the terminal from there
<amand> anyone have experience with printing from OS/X 10.6 to Ubuntu 11?  I get a timeout error
<ActionParsnip> axisys: if you log on as a different user, is it the same?
<ActionParsnip> amand: how did you share the printer?
<mzuverink> hold on my computer acting funny
<axisys> ActionParsnip: let me create a user from one of those virtual terminal and try that
<ActionParsnip> amand: can the client ping the print server?
<Andy_C> okay I have made some progress (recap -   having lots of trouble trying to get my broadcom wireless NIC working on my new Lenovo B560 running 11.04)
<vanmik> it's possible to create ubuntu usb drive on a mac, that can be used on pc?
<beinghuman> edbian: ok
<Cjohnston_> Genewitch, yes.. The network is visible, the switch is on, I just keep getting 'Wireless network, you are disconnected' every time I try to connect
<amand> I created the printer using the GUI on Ununtu desktop, then from the Mac, the printer showed up (via Bonjour).   I have full network connectivity, and on ununtu, port 631 is listenning.
<edbian> beinghuman: lsmod | grep e100   ?
<ActionParsnip> vanmik: sure, the iso is moot,  the image transfered doesn't have to match the arch it is being transferred on
<beinghuman> edbian: one moment
<ActionParsnip> amand: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/12/share-printer-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat-windows-print/   may help
<amand> @vanmik it is possible, I have done it a few times, but I believe the easiest way is to use a live CD inside a virtual machine.
<Andy_C> what do the modules lib80211_crypt_tkip and lib80211 actually do?
<edbian> beinghuman: just learned fxp is the freebsd driver
<Andy_C> should they both be loaded?
<ActionParsnip> amand: tat will share it using samba, it will appear as a windows printer share then which I'm sure mac can hit
<DrManhattan> Hey I just had a really interesting issue with my Ubuntu 11.04 install
<beinghuman> I'm not sure exactly what I just did
<edbian> beinghuman: please explain?
<beinghuman> hold on
<edbian> DrManhattan: that being?
<edbian> beinghuman: k
<vanmik> amand: i'm on a mac now, and just want install ubuntu on nearby pc
<DrManhattan> I installed it on my secondary drive and after the install, my mobo wouldn't recognize my drive anymore
<amand> when I browse to the cups page, I see it there, and the mac sees it as a cups printer.  are you sure?  I don't even have samba installed on my ubuntu box.
<DrManhattan> it completely froze up on the ubuntu drive
<axisys> ActionParsnip: amand
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: yeah those directions don't work in natty :-)
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: they do here, strange
<DrManhattan> so I popped the drive into another box, and it worked fine, and put another drive into the main box and IT worked fine
<edbian> DrManhattan: What do you mean the motherboard doesn't recognize the drive?  Can you explain in more detail what happens when you boot the system and log in to Ubuntu / Windows?
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: i want a2d, it says to go to a menu that doesn't exist.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: is the drive seen in bios?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: it works perfect for new account
<DrManhattan> edbian, it wont get as far as booting with the drive connected and ubuntu installed
<amand> @vanmik the easiest way I suggest is to install VirtualBox on the mac, to boot ununtu live cd and follow the docs on creating the bootable usb.
<edbian> DrManhattan: Does it post in bios?
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, the system cannot get past the drive detection
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: oh sorry, crossed wires
<DrManhattan> edbian, no, it isnt able to post with ubuntu installed on that drive
<edbian> DrManhattan: reset the bios to default settings
<DrManhattan> edbian, no need
<ActionParsnip> axisys: ok then we know its the settings, not the software itself
<DrManhattan> I put the drive into another box as a single drive and it worked ok
<edbian> DrManhattan: If the bios cannot post the hdd it has nothing to do with the OS.  It has to do with the settings in the bios
<Cjohnston_> genewitch I am connected to the network on my phone, but the laptop won't connect. Password is correct, so I was wondering if there is somewhere to see what it is erroring on
<axisys> ActionParsnip: right
<Flynn> celthunder:  xwinwrap was that it?
<edbian> DrManhattan: But with that hdd in on that motherboard the settings are wrong for some reason
<DrManhattan> edbian, I'm sorry but that simply isnt so, when I wiped ubuntu 11 off of it, the drive worked in the original system just fine
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i was on ubuntu classic and had been using ccsm with ccsm plugins and all
<ActionParsnip> genewitch: in the sound settings, can you select the bluetooth sound device?
<vanmik> amand: ah, i get it now. it's actually pretty strange, that no one wrote simple utility to make it on the mac.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i just want to try unity again
<DrManhattan> edbian, this drive has no problems with any other os, including earlier versions of ubuntu
<vanmik> amand: anyway, thanks )
<edbian> DrManhattan: Really.  It must be getting past the bios and getting stuck in grub.  Can you press shift during boot and get grub to show up?
<DrManhattan> this only happens when ubuntu 11.04 is installed to it
<DrManhattan> edbian, it is NOT getting past the bios - there's something wacky happening to the drive
<genewitch> edbian: i can confirm what DrManhattan is saying about ubuntu drives not posting but working fine on hard reset in windows.
<genewitch> edbian: seriously. it's why i can't run ubuntu on my pc
<axisys> ActionParsnip: so is there a clean up script that I can run from one of the virtul terminals?
<DrManhattan> I am using intel ich10r and the drive is an original raptor 150gb
<ActionParsnip> axisys: hmmm, not sure. You could remove (or better still, move to a subfolder) the first accounts gnome config folders, you should get vanilla settings then
<ActionParsnip> axisys: maybe others can advise but you have significantly reduced possible causes of issue :)
<amand> @vanmik There are very few how to's on the web that explain the long form method, but it's complicated.  essentially, the USB mush be formatted FAT and must be less than 800MB to boot correctly.  The mac doesn't want to create the filesystem correctly, so you need extra software.  this is just easier to use the VM.
<DrManhattan> it's the only time I've ever had an issue with the drive, and the only thing different about it was ubuntu 11.04 64 bit on it
<edbian> DrManhattan: genewitch Maybe there is some bug I am not aware of.  Honestly though I have no idea.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: which folder is that? .gnome, .gnome2 or .gnome_private ?
<DrManhattan> I don't know WHAT is being done upon install to that drive, but my bios doesn't like it one bit
<axisys> isn;t there a gnome cleanup script or something?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: I KNOW, RIGGHT
<ActionParsnip> axisys: I'd say .gconf .gconfd and .gnome2
<edbian> DrManhattan: very strange
<DrManhattan> genewitch, I appreciate the confirmation there. I was completely befuddled
<genewitch> DrManhattan: i ahve 2tb drive, 1tb ntfs and 1tb ubuntu, if i boot into ubuntu, grub fails, and if i hit reset or control-alt-delete it won't post, but if i hard reset, it'll post and boot into windows just fine
<mentoc> I have everything mounted on one hard drive (mounted as /) is it possible to change a directory to mount on my unused SSD drive?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: not aware of any cleanup script, you could try: gconftool --recursive-unset /
<amand> My Ubuntu install would not boot form my primary drive.  I finally learned that the 1st and 2nd SATA drives are mislabelled on the Mother Board (HP Desktop), and by swapping the two, my HD started booting just fine.
<DrManhattan> yeah it's very confusing, I was quite disappointed. I had a TERRIBLE time with skype for linux in fedora
<Flynn> where's the text editor in kubuntu?
<DrManhattan> everything else in fedora rocked
<DrManhattan> but I was quite disappointed to find that skype doesn't like pulseaudio and there wasn't an alsa option for it
<genewitch> mentoc: you'd have to rsync the directory onto the ssd in a mount point, unmount the ssd, delete the directory you want it to replace, then mkdir the name, and then mount /dev/(whatever ssd is) /(whatever folder you want)
<Soupermanito> Flynn, kate
<amand> @geneswitch swap the boot drive to another SATA port.  if it's on SATA 0 move it to SATA 1.  It may be mislabelled like mine was.
<DrManhattan> I think I might have to go gentoo on this
<genewitch> mentoc: then you have to edit /etc/fstab to reflect your changes so it keeps it on boot
<bhuey> folks natty is stalling and isn't doing any work for the update
<edbian> genewitch: DrManhattan try hard resetting the machine
<bhuey> is this is a known problem ?
<Flynn> soupermanito: Kate?
<mentoc> genewitch: So basically copy everything over that I want mounted on the new drive, and edit fstab.. i see.
<vanmik> amand: thanks for explanation, but…os x can't deal with NTFS out of the box, but it can format in FAT
<jiltdil> is there any app for showing temperature ?
<Soupermanito> Flynn, thats the text editor for kubuntu as far as i know, just run it alt-F2 and run kate
<DrManhattan> No, im not hard resetting anything
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: it uses kate and (maybe still) kwriter
<genewitch> mentoc: yesir. what folder are you wanting to be on the ssd?
<DrManhattan> the problem was ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info kate | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: kate (source: kdesdk): K Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 976 kB, installed size 6420 kB
 * ActionParsnip uses leafpad :)
<DrManhattan> it didn't happen with anything but ubuntu 11 and when I removed ubuntu 11, the problem disappeared
<edbian> DrManhattan: I have no idea specifically what the problem is.
<mentoc> genewitch: I'm thinking /home but I'm trying to figure out which folders use up more space
<amand> It can format in FAT, but not in the right mode.
<tx0105> I need to create a new xorg.conf file, but I don't have the right permissions when I try to save it in /var/log....I'm assuming it has to do with needing to get root access
<dibs> natty is killing me with redraw issues. Anyone else got them & or know a fix??
<tx0105> how can I do that?
<genewitch> mentoc: look up how mount works, you might just be able to mount /dev/(ssd) /home
<DrManhattan> edbian, the problem is that ubuntu wrote something to the hard drive that caused it not to identify properly with the motherboard.
<genewitch> mentoc: maybe. don't quote me.
<ActionParsnip> tx0105: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     you will get write access
<genewitch> mentoc: i know you can do that with portage temp dirs in gentoo
<nitAI> hello, hope anybody can help. I run under ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (lucid) with KDE but want to update to 11.04 (natty) with GNOME now... what's the best way to do this without deleting all my data.. is there any way to update by cd or apt?! - btw I use two different partitions for / and /home
<DrManhattan> edbian, it is not all chipsets either, because the drive worked just fine as a single drive in another system
<mentoc> genewitch: That seems like it would mount the contents of /dev/sd(x) onto /home instead of vice versa
<ActionParsnip> nitAI: you will need to upgrade to Maverick first, then upgrade to Natty
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | nitAI
<ubottu> nitAI: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<edbian> DrManhattan: File a bug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dibs> ubottu !fix_natty
<genewitch> mentoc: yeah. i'd just move everything. the home stuff isn't system critical anyhow.
<nitAI> ActionParsnip: thx ... and ubottu: thx 2
<edbian> DrManhattan: I don't think anybody on here is going to know the problem you're talking about much less how to fix it.
<Delahunt> ok fwiw since no one could help this dude, i figured i'd come on here and explain some stuff
<mentoc> genewitch: It seems /usr/ would be a fine move since most binaries are there including libraries
<DrManhattan> edbian, yeah, im not really up to the whole filing bug process, it's a bit too picky and time consuming for me
<DrManhattan> but i do appreciate the input.
<ActionParsnip> nitAI: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core     then run: gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades      change: Prompt=lts   to: Prompt=normal     save the new file, close gedit, then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<edbian> DrManhattan: Just realized that link I gave it about submitting a bug in Ubuntu.  Here is the site to do it with any OS:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<genewitch> mentoc: in all honesty, if it were me i'd do a reinstall and set up the partitioning at the beginning
<LAcan> how can I get network manager to stop configuring one interface?
<edbian> DrManhattan: Well if you don't file a bug your problem is probably never going to be resolved by you or anybody.
<Delahunt> with the ubuntu 10.04 live usb stick you get two files: casper/squashfs which is the read-only common ubuntu stuff, and the casper-rw file which is a read-write filesystem (ext4 iirc)
<mentoc> genewitch: :) I'm too happy with the work I've puut into this install so far :P
<genewitch> LAcan: like wifi on boot?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: configure it in /etc/network/interfaces is one way
<mentoc> genewitch: well, except for the mounting issue lol
<DrManhattan> edbian, that's ok. I figured i'd let the devs here know and if they were interested in it, they'd fix it. If not, I'm not really worried about it
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, whats a simple line to put in interfaces? I wanna use that NIC for kismet...?
<Delahunt> if someone deletes their /etc/mtab you cannot fsck the read-only squashfs.  you can get lucky and stash it in their casper-rw if you loop-mount it rw
<dibs> anyone getting random app stops redraw issue till you resize or maxmise or unmaximise?
<Delahunt> but that assumes it can fix that
<nitAI> ActionParsnip: ok thank you, I'll try
<edbian> DrManhattan: There are rarely devs in here.  Submitting a bug is the best way to contact them
<DrManhattan> I am not really up to the whole bug filing process
<Delahunt> anyways, there you have it, have a good day :)
<Andy_C> hoping someone can make some very specific laptop recommendations. I am looking for a laptop in the under $400 range that supports ubuntu 11.04. I would prefer to have a 15.6" monitor and one of the keyboards that has the number pad built in
<Andy_C> i purchased this one http://tinyurl.com/4yz3v72 from best buy
<Andy_C> but can't get the wireless up and running so I am going to take it back
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: just add lines to set it to dhcp or static IP as you desire, interfaces configured in that file cannot be managed from network manager / wicd / the like
<DrManhattan> f it, I'll give it a shot
<amand> @vanmik: I remember the issue.  the Disk Util from the GUI formats the from FS type.  go to Terminal, and type DiskUtil listFilesystem.  Then use DiskUtil to partition the drive as MBR Fat32.  and the primary partition must be under 800MB.  Then you need to make that parition bootable using dd utility.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Andy_C
<ubottu> Andy_C: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, man, im really new... just an easy line I can stick in there?
<bhuey> natty is stalling, any help on that ?
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i got my unity back .. thanks for your help
<amand> @vanmik: I meant formats the wrong FS, the the from FS.
<genewitch> mentoc: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ssd && rsync -avHx /home /mnt/ssd && sync;sync;sync;sync && umount /mnt/ssd && rm -rF /home && mkdir /home && mount /dev/sdb1 /home
<Andy_C> ActionParsnip: what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<genewitch> mentoc: replace the /dev/sdb1 with whatever your ssd is.
<DrManhattan> aw dude look at that page
<ActionParsnip> Andy_C: click the links and read....
<edbian> DrManhattan: Are you talking to me?
<genewitch> the partition number, not the device itself ;-)
<DrManhattan> that is just too much effort
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, i know how to edit it, i just need the line to put in there for the interfaces
<DrManhattan> yeah edbian sorry man
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: add these 2 lines:   auto eth0                                iface eth0 inet dhcp
<slackin> #pugbot NEEDS 4 TO START NOW!!! COME .join NOW! BOMB mode is enabled too now, CTF/TS/BOMB avl. Lets get this PARTY STARTED!!!"
<edbian> DrManhattan: What am i looking at?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: if you link me to your bug report when you're done i'll second it and add any info i can
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: change eth0 to the interface you want network manager to ignore
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ty
<genewitch> DrManhattan: we don't eve have the same chipset or HDD
<DrManhattan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mentoc> genewitch: Nice one liner. I'll copy that with screen :) Thanks for the help.
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: if you want to SET the address then read this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<DrManhattan> genewitch, what chipset/drive are you using?
<genewitch> mentoc: it may not work like that, because something in /home might be in use or something
<celthunder>  /b 11
<genewitch> DrManhattan: uhm, stand by
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ideally i would put it in moniotr mode...?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: try websearching instead of immediately asking for help after someone gives you direction, you'll learn your OS more
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: not sure there, hunt around for options
<mentoc> ActionParsnip: ++
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, man ive searched quite a bit... monitor mode aint the most obvious thing in the world... but w/e ill figure it out
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: were you aware of the interfaces file before?
<LAcan> of course
<genewitch> DrManhattan: SAMSUNG HD204UI ATA Device (hdd) and chipset is AMD 780G southbridge SB700
<DrManhattan> ok let me go through all this bs with accounts and the such
<edbian> DrManhattan: I can relate to you here.  I too find it annoying / ridiculous that one needs an account to post a bug.
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: let me see if I can find stuff
<genewitch> DrManhattan: when i boot ubuntu i get scsi drive not ready, slowing link to 1.5gb, then that repeats with varying messages, and then the system hangs; on reboot, bios won't post the drive unti a powerswitch reboot :-/
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ty. the ones ive been able to find use a command not present on my 10.04 system "wlanconfig"
<nsisodiya> How to install LAMP server without tasksel and using apt-get command in Ubuntu 11.04
<mentoc> LAcan: try iwconfig
<DrManhattan> for christs sake
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: seems to need:    pre-up iw dev wmaster0 interface add mon0 type monitor
<LAcan> mentoc, ya, but the syntax from wlancofnig doesnt translate well for a newb like me
<edbian> nsisodiya: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<DrManhattan> I hope they aren't hosting launchpad ON ubuntu, it's slower than the bejeezus
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: in the section you add for the interface
<edbian> DrManhattan: Actually a lot of people are annoyed that Ubuntu uses launchpad because launchpad is not open source
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: http://www.noah.org/wiki/Packet_sniffing
<ohsix> edbian: it isn't?
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, i should add that line?
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: has some possibilities
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ok i will look that up
<DrManhattan> this is ridiculous - where do I report a bug without being IN ubuntu and without having to be booted INTO ubuntu
<ohsix> edbian: it's been open source for a while, some components it can work with aren't, it's a huge piece of software ...
<ohsix> DrManhattan: launchpad.net
<DrManhattan> ok F it. not my issue anymore
<edbian> ohsix: Looks like they're making the move:  http://blog.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-15-launchpads-going-open-source
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: weird how I can find stuff, your google-fu needs training young grasshopper
<LAcan> ActionParsnip, ill put it on my todo list!
 * ActionParsnip bows
<dijonyummy> i'm using 10.10, recently when i open up system monitor, it begins to start, but then just exits almost immediately. anyone seen that before?
<mentoc> LAcan: google judo is critical
<edbian> dijonyummy: It's crashing.  What happens if you open it with the terminal?  (gnome-system-monitor)
<DrManhattan> wait, I found it
<ohsix> edbian: that's pretty old ... theres a link at the bottom of the launchpad.net page that links to the running revision
<edbian> ohsix: You calling me old?!
<ohsix> edbian: i meant the news you should have caught wind of :]
<nsisodiya> edbian, I want to know the apt-get command.. I do not want long procedure ,, my automation script takes only apt-get install command
<Snicers-Home> How do I scan my hard drive for errors using Ubuntu Server with no X-server?
<dijonyummy> whats the commandline for 'system monitor'
<edbian> ohsix: yeah.  Apparently they've been open for over a year now! :D
<nsisodiya> Hey Guys,, Please comment on new software : Offline Installer for Ubuntu - http://code.google.com/p/debbundle/
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: you can use smartctl to tell your drive to do surface scans and things, do that first; there's a log that tells you where failures are
<dibs> natty redraw issues anyone? help
<edbian> nsisodiya: You'll have to ask someone else then.  I'm not a command machine.
<Snicers-Home> ohsix, thanks
<genewitch> DrManhattan: you've figured out why it takes so long to get stuff fixed in linux, because only the most OCD people have time and the wherewithal to post bugs on a bugtracker
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm using ubuntu 10.04.  I wanted to add the repository for firefox 4.  I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install firefox.  It said that firefox was already the newest version.
<dijonyummy> its gnome-system-monitor
<nsisodiya> edbian, thanks
<DrManhattan> genewitch, yeah well, that and the tendency to deny the problem exists.
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: then theres badblocks, which can be dangerous in the presence of an actual damaged disk
<Snicers-Home> ohsix, why is that dangerous?
<dibs> DrManhattan: your not really a Dr are you?
<dijonyummy> Gio:error its getting
<edbian> Galaxor: 3.6.X is newest in Ubuntu 10.04.  firefox4 is in 11.04  !ff4
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: and you probably want to check out gddrescue too, in the face of disk damage it can help you copy what can be recovered
<edbian> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> dijonyummy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603986/
<edbian> Galaxor: see what Ubottu said? ^^^
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: because badblocks can be told to rewrite what it reads to disk, which can damage the filesystem when you don't intend to do that
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: try:  sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install firefox
<Galaxor> edbian: That's exactly what I did.  It didn't work.
<kilimanjaro> Ubuntu's notion of innovation is simply turning the GUI into a house of mirrors, where up is down, left is right, and nothing is as it should be
<edbian> Galaxor: Oh I see!! :P
<ohsix> kilimanjaro: #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a help channel
<edbian> hang on
<kilimanjaro> I'd like help restoring the GUI settings to what I am used to
<kilimanjaro> What should I do
<edbian> Galaxor: open synaptic.  Does this ppa show up there?
<ohsix> kilimanjaro: ok, on the login screen after you click on your name; there is a list of sessions you can start at the bottom, pick Ubuntu Classic; finish logging in
<kilimanjaro> ohsix, ohh that's pretty simple, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kilimanjaro: log off and log into gnome classic
<ActionParsnip> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<slackin> ok leaving so i dont spam you again! <3 please dont ban
<ohsix> hm that factoid was different the other day
<Snicers-Home> is ubottu an irc bot?
<Galaxor> edbian: Yep, it shows in synaptic.
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: yep
<edbian> Galaxor: find firefox in there.
<nsisodiya> How to install LAMP server without tasksel and using apt-get command in Ubuntu 11.04
<genewitch> yeah this bluetooth headset doesn't work with pulseaudio
<Snicers-Home> nsisodiya, I want to know this too.
<genewitch> nsisodiya: apt-get install apache2 && apt-get install php && apt-get install mysql
<genewitch> or thereabouts
<dijonyummy> i know why system monitor doesnt work anymore. i made a shortcut on the panel. that doesnt work. it must've broken when i installed kde-desktop. the one in the app menus works, uses ksysguard.
<DrManhattan> genewitch, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/778284
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778284 in Ubuntu "after install system cannot post" [Undecided,New]
<Galaxor> edbian: In synaptic?  Synaptic agrees with apt-get that the latest version is 3.6.17+build3...
<Snicers-Home> I really want to understand where files go when I am installing them via apt-get, is there an easy way to find out?
<KXTwo> I have a really dumb question; there is basically a channel for everything, im looking for a place to talk to some one about credit reports, scores, finance etc etc, any suggestions?
<dijonyummy> ok but now how can i get the old gnome-system-monitor to run if i prefer than to the kde monitor, i'm in gnome right now
<edbian> Galaxor: just click on the PPA.  highlight firefox and do package -> force version
<ActionParsnip> Snicers-Home: you can extract a deb file and see the files it add to your OS
<edbian> Snicers-Home: If you look in synaptic you can right click the package, look at properties, and see installed files
<jfe> Is there any way to make the "Places" menu reflect the renaming of my home directories?
<nsisodiya> genewitch, any mod ... any other needed ?? is that same as tasksel install lamp-server
<DrManhattan> what a friggin headache
<Snicers-Home> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Snicers-Home: I suggest you copy one to an empty folder and extract there
<genewitch> nsisodiya: lamp just means linux apache mysql and php/perl
<Snicers-Home> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<karthick87> I am unable to login into ubuntu. Can anyone help me pls ?
<KXTwo> guess it really was a bad place to ask lol
<DrManhattan> anyhow, im going to use gentoo for now.
<genewitch> DrManhattan: i built an AMI for distcc :-)
<nsisodiya> karthick87, what is the problem,, what u see ?
<kilimanjaro> Thanks for the help, ohsix
<ohsix> np
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: dpkg -L packagename
<Galaxor> edbian: Hm.  When I click on the ppa, I see what packages it has, and it says the latest is 3.6+lucid
<pizzas> I need some advice about setting up an ubuntu server as a VM on my vbox. Has anyone done this?  I get to the partition hard drive screen and my only options are to "use entire disk" which I do not want to to do, this is a VM test environment. How do I set up a 40GB environment for my Ubuntu server?
<edbian> Galaxor: Ummm... really?
<karthick87> nsisodiya: I just cant login into my normal account. I can login into root account.
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: that's post install but it will show the location of every file in a given package
<edbian> Galaxor: Can you package -> force version?
<Snicers-Home> ohsix, perfect, thank you.
<arquebus> KXTwo- #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<DrManhattan> idk, I'd mess with distcc but I DO have a quad core
<edbian> Galaxor: What's the name of the PPA you added?
<Snicers-Home> Does anyone know the difference between apt-get and aptitude, which should I be using?
<ActionParsnip> pizzas: use custom partitioning
<DrManhattan> its a shame no one has made a Fermi compatible gentoo prog though
<Galaxor> edbian: There's a firefox-globalmenu package that's 4.0.1.  Actually, the ppa seems not to have a "firefox" package.  Just firefox-3.6
<Galaxor> edbian: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<edbian> Snicers-Home: aptitude does some slightly more intelligent package management.  They're both acceptable
<genewitch> DrManhattan: i posted a comment
<DrManhattan> some way to get gcc in gentoo going with CUDA instead of just CPU based compiling
<nsisodiya> karthick87, login with root and then go to your home folder.. /home and then change permission of /home/youruser.. ... you might not having write permissions..
<edbian> Galaxor: Is that globalmenu package installed?
<DrManhattan> thanks genewitch - is the bug report too much?
<Galaxor> edbian: Nope.
<edbian> Galaxor: install it
<Snicers-Home> edbian, thanks.
<genewitch> DrManhattan: let me link you something
<pizzas> ActionParsmip That must be the Manual option, right?
<edbian> Snicers-Home: sure
<edbian> Galaxor: admittedly it is a bit of a guess
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: theres no practical difference if you're just installing things, they all call dpkg to do the work; aptitude gives you a list of packages, changes, and all possible package resolutions, and you can read the changelogs for a package easily
<genewitch> DrManhattan: http://cloudp.ath.cx/daa/cf.cgi?page=service_distcc <--check the emerge times
<Galaxor> edbian: Can't.  It depends on firefox =4.0.1, and that doesn't exist.
<pizzas> ActionParsnip That is "configure iSCSI voulumes"?
<DrManhattan> -j11 eh?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: i've gone to -j22 with my cluster nodes
<DrManhattan> thats out of control
<genewitch> i hit the aws wall though
<DrManhattan> impressive though
<genewitch> :-0
<ohsix> i've gone to -j1024 to be stupid! :D
<karthick87> nsisodiya: When i login into my account. The screen simply flickers and login screen appears back.
<genewitch> :-)
<tripelb> ok I cannot find out how to make transmission start at boot. 10.04  I would suppose it would be in preferences...
<edbian> Galaxor: That is bizzare.  It sounds like they took firefox4 out of the PPA.  Can anybody confirm the mozillateam PPA is missing firefox4 ?
<ActionParsnip> pizzas: once you have the drive accessible you will need to set the partitions in the VM. Why haven't you set the VM to use a smaller drive space by default, it won't need tweaking then
<Snicers-Home> Is there a way to install Ubuntu on a motorola Droid in a dual boot situation?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: on server or desktop?
<ohsix> edbian: the ppa page has listings for every package in every pocket
<amand> I resolved my OSX Cups printing to Ubuntu issue.  It turns out the default Ubuntu Browse Publishing protocols are CUPS and dnssd.  OSX defaults to only dnssd, so I just had to change add cups to the browseremote options.   For anyone interested, I had to run the following on MAC and printing started working: cupsctl BrowseRemoteProtocols=cups
<DrManhattan> ok genewitch I gotta know
<genewitch> Snicers-Home: yes with a "but"
<DrManhattan> what single package takes THAT long to compile?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: libreoffice
<Snicers-Home> genewitch, what is the "but"?
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: xorg takes a fair whack of time ;)
<tripelb> What can I get --cheaply-- that will keep the computer running through a flash of no electricity. ( ActionParsnip hi, desktop)
<edbian> ohsix: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable   ?
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: not in a way that is supported, you'd have to do it all yourself and replace the bootloader, which might not be able to be done depending on the phone & bootloader version, i can say with confidence that you almost for sure don't want to do it anyways
<new_kid1> hi, some months back I had this pulse audio tool installed ...........it was like only two level indicators jumping with sound .......What is the name of that package ????
<genewitch> Snicers-Home: you have to either do a bootstrap yourself or google for the images, it's not a click and install lke it is on a pc
<Galaxor> edbian: It's not supposed to have firefox-4.  It's supposed to have firefox.
<nsisodiya> karthick87, try to get error logs from /var/log/dmesg files...
<edbian> Galaxor: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable  Like this
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: and do you have autologin enabled?  (grab a UPS for continual power supply in outage)
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: you can get a board with omap4 and try the new stuff in natty though :D
<genewitch> Snicers-Home: i suggest looking up  "mer" for ARM
<nsisodiya> karthick87, it may be because of incorrect resolution
<DrManhattan> ahh thats a single node single core
<Flynn> Where did the name Ubuntu come from
<pizzas> ActionParsnip I am new to all this VM stuff. How do I setup the max hard drive space on a vbox?
<xim_> is there any nvidia multimonitor setting that will allow screensavers to pan both monitors rather than running the same screensaver independantly on both monitors?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: 2 ECU, which is like a 2ghz xeon
<genewitch> DrManhattan: it's no slouch
<ceo> ....................?
<ohsix> edbian: there's no pocket in that ppa for anything but maverick and lucid, and the builds for "firefox" are firefox 4 and current
<ActionParsnip> pizzas: ask in #vmware  I'm not sure but setting the VM to use 100% space isn't a good idea
<genewitch> DrManhattan: especially since the only difference between the -j2 compile and the -j11 compile was distcc (same base machine)
<Galaxor> edbian: Hm.  It does show the firefox package there.
<pizzas> ActionParsnip Thanks, I will check out vmware
<DrManhattan> my q6600 would WHOOP it!
<edbian> ohsix: I see that.  Galaxor Is saying he added that PPA (in 10.04) and he cannot find firefox (version 4)
<ohsix> Flynn: it used to be a page on the website, it's a word in urdu or swahili or something that means sharing and peoplesomething, wikipedia probably knows :D
<DrManhattan> I took my overclock off though, the system actually performs better
<cgo81> is there a way to have a different wallpaper per virtual desktop?
<edbian> Galaxor: wait,  10.04 is what animal?  lucid lynx?
<DrManhattan> I was able to set it to perf level 5
<DrManhattan> vs 7 at the 3g overclock
<ohsix> edbian: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable?field.series_filter=lucid
<DrManhattan> system is a lot happier and seems more powerful than it did with the 3g o/c
<Galaxor> edbian: Is there an easy way to find out what animal we're talking about here?
<edbian> ohsix: the firefox package is missing
<genewitch> DrManhattan: I finished building a 64 bit AMI, so i can spin up 33.5 ECU instances with distcc now... 33.5ghz opteron nodes? :-P
<edbian> Galaxor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ohsix> cgo81: unfortunately not easily :[ and i don't think the one way to do it is even supported anymore with compiz
<Galaxor> Say, y'know, apt-get keeps on saying that 1 package was not upgraded - upstart.
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: how long does a kernel build take for you?
<Galaxor> Does that mean that I've gotta do - like - a distupgrade or something?
<edbian> ohsix: It is in that repo (in the link) but Galaxor cannot find it in synaptic or apt
<ohsix> cgo81: you can manually assemble a wallpaper and if you don't have it stretch it might do what you expect, but i haven't tried it
<DrManhattan> genewitch, jeez what do you even DO with that? I'd set up raytracing and rent the thing out
<genewitch> ActionParsnip: ~4:30:00 real time
<DrManhattan> ActionParsnip, a couple of minutes
<karthick87> nsisodiya: I dont think so,  then how root login is accepted?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I dont know what autologin is. .. I do now and I have it enabled...when I login some yellow notepad things start-up
<ohsix> edbian: well that link is what's in the ppa for 10.04; that's why i posted it, who knows why he's not seeing it, did he update after adding the ppa?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: already on it. i have a terragen rendering cluster as my next project
<cgo81> ohsix: ty, ill whip a longgggg wallpaper up in gimp and see it that works
<ActionParsnip> DrManhattan: yikes, nice
<edbian> ohsix: He did
<edbian> Galaxor: what version are you running?
<DrManhattan> genewitch, just give me a job when you get the business going
<nsisodiya> karthick87, check the permission of /home/user folder
<edbian> Galaxor: system -> about Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: when you start the system, do you have to log in or do you get dropped on the desktop?
<genewitch> DrManhattan: well, it's going :-) we're not hiring yet though
<nsisodiya> karthick87, ls -l
<new_kid1> hi, some months back I had this pulse audio tool installed ...........it was like only two level indicators jumping with sound .......What is the name of that package ????
<stojabreak> how i can reset  all programs and configuration in Natty :( ? thanks !!
<genewitch> anyhow i am done off topic, i want my BT headset to work, and the things on the bluetooth page don't work, since i don't have alsa
<DrManhattan> thats ok, im still quite ill and in a lot of pain
<nsisodiya> karthick87, how to got into this problem.. how it started ?
<genewitch> new_kid1: those are called vu-meters irl
<cybergay> MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS GAY!!!!!   MACS ARE BETTER THAN PCS AND UBUNTU LINUX IS
<Galaxor> edbian: Well, /etc/issue says 10.04.1.
<KM0201> hmm
<edbian> Galaxor: I have no idea what is going on here
 * ActionParsnip sighs
<edbian> Unfortunately I have to go though :(
<Flynn> Bye room.
<edbian> Galaxor: By all accounts it should be working fine how you set it up
<Galaxor> Hm.  According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, there's a 10.04.2
<cgo81> mac, pc, linix.. if you can get your tasks done it doesnt matter
<tripelb> cgo81, when you get the answer, please tell me. I'd like to have a different wallpaper on each desktop --> very  much  so .
<genewitch> Galaxor: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<edbian> Galaxor: whatev.  That shouldn't matter
<edbian> Galaxor: You can try the dist-upgrade
<genewitch> make sure you apt-get update first
<KM0201> tripelb: there was an app that did that for Gnome.
<cgo81> tripelb: will do!
<Galaxor> I did the dist-upgrade and it didn't do anything.  It said upstart was kept back.
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: its because it's deps aren't met
<tripelb> (what is mode +q ?)
<genewitch> new_kid1: pavumeter - PulseAudio Volume Meter
<genewitch> new_kid1: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: when the deps are met on the repository, the package will be updated
<Snicers-Home> I upgraded from 10.10 to Natty and it broke my ability to use "tasksel" command, is this normal?
<Galaxor> upstart: Breaks: libc6 (< 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7 is to be installed
<edbian> ActionParsnip: what does it depend on?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: not sure, package.ubuntu.com will say, if the version of the dependancies of a package are not met, it will be 'held back'  until they are
<edbian> Galaxor: fix your libc6 problem and I think you'll have fixed your firefox package
<karthick87> nsisodiya: It started recently without making any changes
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: it shouldn't have, what is it saying? all tasksel does is install some virtuals iirc; but does it with a lower "question" threshold so you can configure the packages a bit more
<cntb> a good online ref for commands like list of vars in a terminal
<genewitch> edbian: is that apt-get install build-essential?
<edbian> ActionParsnip: It's from a PPA.  It's not going to show up in pacakges.ubuntu.com
<edbian> genewitch: huh?
<genewitch> cntb: printenv
<ActionParsnip> edbian: then deps will need to be met
<Galaxor> edbian: How do I fix the libc6 problem?  I've got libc6 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7.  If I apt-get install it, it says it's the latest version.
<KM0201> tripelb: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<genewitch> edbian: build-essential should update libc, right?
<edbian> genewitch: I don't know.  Sure?
<DrManhattan> AHA - libreoffice
<edbian> Galaxor: genewitch seems to think build-essential will fix it?
<cntb> genewitch: tyvm
<genewitch> Galaxor: apt-get install build-essential
<Snicers-Home> ohsix, it just says Aptitude failed and drops me back into standard black/white terminal
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Please explain how to find the dependencies of firefox 4 when it is from a PPA
<genewitch> cntb: np
<Galaxor> genewitch: build-essential is already the newest version.
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: do you have another package manager open?
<genewitch> and are you root
<ActionParsnip> edbian: if you use apt-get it will tell you what it needs
<genewitch> or sudo
<jiltdil> hi i have two account on empathy when i logged to one the second is not going to connect after?
<edbian> ActionParsnip: I am not doing it
<jiltdil> please help
<ohsix> edbian: same way you do it when it isn't from a ppa; it's very easy in aptitude as it's on the package property window
<Snicers-Home> ohsix, No, I run terminal only mode for my servers at work.
<Galaxor> ii  build-essential    11.4build1
<ActionParsnip> edbian: not doing what?
<johnathan> hey y'all. So i have gtkp-recordmydesktop and i have been trying to use it, but I have a problem... i have it switched to 'encode on the fly' and then when i go to open the file the video is super fast and after the video is over the audio drags on...
<edbian> ActionParsnip: Galaxor is actually installing firefox4  I was helping him
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: upstart is looking for 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8, but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.7 is the latest in the repository.
<edbian> ohsix: So what, sudo apt-get install firefox  That's not going to show dependencies because it can install firefox 3.6.x
<genewitch> Galaxor: have you tried switching repositories?
<ohsix> johnathan: that's weird; and i don't have a solution,  but i have had luck with "istanbul", another desktop recorder if you simply want to try an alternate
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: then find a deb for the newer version
<fisix> hey, my laptop has a weird 6 GB E: drive. there's nothing in it. would it be possible to dual boot by just installing ubuntu on that drive?
<cntb> then genewitch  how do I find where firefox is storing temp videos ?
<genewitch> fisix: should.
<edbian> ActionParsnip: genewitch firefox4 can't be installing in 10.04 ?!
<Galaxor> genewitch: Switch how?  From what to what?
<edbian> fisix: yes
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: what package needs to be the 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 ?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: sure it can
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: Sorry, libc6.
<genewitch> cntb: In the ~/.mozilla/firefox//Cache folder
<tripelb> FYI - (in 12 months)  http://tinyurl.com/3fzbjxo -- David Braben, developer of the classic game 'Elite', has made a PC into a USB stick. Based on a 700 MHz ARM11 and 128 MB of RAM, the "Raspberry Pi" has a USB-A socket on one end, a HDMI video output on the other (which can display 1080p), a MicroSD slot in the middle, and an expansion socket on top for, say, a 12MP camera. It ships with Ubuntu, and will sell for $25.
<edbian> fisix: It sounds to me like that's just a partition on 1 harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: what is the output of:  uname -m
<cntb> k
<genewitch> edbian: i had ff4 in 10.10, i never used 10.04 desktop
<fisix> great thans genewitch and edbian . do u have any guesses as to what it is?
<edbian> ActionParsnip: But he needs to download a deb of lib6c?
<edbian> fisix: Just made one :)
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: x86_64.
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: ok give me a sec
<ohsix> you shouldn't ever have to download a deb for something tracked in the archive D:
<genewitch> fisix: the partition? it was probably a restore partition.
<stan> omg guise i broked my computor
<fisix> edbian, ohh i see. i didn't know separate partitions showed up as free space on the drive
<Snicers-Home> Is it at all possible to split a dual core proccessor and run windows and linux at the same time on one machine without having to us VM?
<ohsix> if you're having trouble with stuff apt-get install -f will run through it
<stan> all the title bars of my programs disappeared and i cant switch out of terminal
<edbian> fisix: They show up as drive letters in Windows
<genewitch> Snicers-Home: yes. it is, will you give me a moment
 * stan is fucked
<edbian> stan: no you're not
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: not practically
<fisix> genewitch, what's a restore partition for? do i need it?
<Snicers-Home> genewitch, sure
<stan> edbian wtf did i do
<jack123> hi alll
<genewitch> Snicers-Home: two ways, one for servers one for desktops
<joshua12> hi, guys. could u help me how to install korean language pack on xubuntu 11.04?
<edbian> stan: ctrl + alt + F1, log in, run compiz --display :0.0  and switch back ctrl  + alt + F7
<stan> i did 'compiz' and then it just sat there, and i hit ctrl+c and then it all happend
<edbian> stan: Your window manager crashed
<stan> ah
<edbian> stan: you crashed your window manager
<genewitch> Snicers-Home: servers is ESXi (good luck finding compatible hardware) and the second is google and http://www.colinux.org/
<stan> i feel 'tarded lol
<Snicers-Home> ohsix, why is it not practical?
<joshua12> yesterday i have just installed xubuntu 11.04 on my netbook.
<edbian> stan: since compiz won't work switch to tty1 and do metacity --display :0.0
<jack123> i need help regarding mbr
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ubuntu//pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6_2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8_amd64.deb
<joshua12> i want to use korean langauge but can't install.
<ohsix> Snicers-Home: because you probably wouldn't like what you get when you do it :D and vm's are generally involved
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: That seems like a bad idea.  Why can't I get that package from the repos?
 * edbian agrees
<jack123> any 1 willing to help me
<genewitch> Galaxor: it's liek it's redhat in 1998. it's fine, i would think.
<stan> unable to open X display
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/libc6
<ClaudiuT> hello. how can I remove my user from sudoers, ubuntu-way? I want to acceess root only with su
<jack123> i want to remove linux boot record plz help
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: it's in the lucid-updates repo
<genewitch> ClaudiuT: apt-get remove sudo
<edbian> stan: metacity --display=:0.0
<edbian> stan: I think
<genewitch> ClaudiuT: don't do that though without making a root password
<Galaxor> lucid-updates is like a backports repo?
<ohsix> ClaudiuT: /etc/sudoers, and man sudoers, but why would you want to do that?
<stan> edbian: looks like that worked
<jack123> insanely maccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<edbian> stan: yay
<stan> thx :-)
<edbian> stan: Next time you restart it will be back to normal
<stan> but now is compiz still crashed?
<edbian> stan: no problem
<edbian> stan: compiz is not running
<Galaxor> Can I see, like, a list of repos and what version of upstart each one offers?
<stan> i was trying to get into compiz to twiddle with effects, obviously i do not know what i'm doing :-X
<ClaudiuT> ohsix: I have  "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" in my /etc/sudoers
<stan> edbian: so how do i ahve windows w/o compiz? is this something i really need to google myself? lol
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: in my natty it says they are recommended updates.
<edbian> stan: compiz --replace& in a terminal  (Don't press ctrl + c unless you wanna switch to tty1 again)
<edbian> stan: compiz and metacity are both window managers.  You're using metacity right now.
<edbian> stan: compiz does pretty effects.
<edbian> stan: You can't do both at once
<Galaxor> Cuz why would upstart require a package that can't be installed?  I'm thinking I've got some other weird ppa I installed that's offering a newer version of upstart or something.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | ClaudiuT
<ubottu> ClaudiuT: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<stan> ah interesting, thats why all the wiggly window effects arent working now lolol
<ActionParsnip> !root | ClaudiuT
<ubottu> ClaudiuT: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> stan: compiz --replace  and metacity --replace can be used to switch
<edbian> stan: that's right
<stan> so now if i went in and did compiz --display = : 0.0 would i beback on compiz?
<edbian> stan: you do compiz --replace now
<stan> ah ok
<edbian> stan: yep
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: because it depends on that package being installed to at least that version
<edbian> stan: good?  It's my bed time
<stan> edbian: no, im sitting on a blank line in the console
<beinghuman> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove isn't working
 * stan is a huge linux noob :-(
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: So canonical put a package in the repositories whose dependencies can't be satisfied?
<i3rixon> exit
<ohsix> Galaxor: did they?
<edbian> stan: if you run compiz --replace it will take up the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: currently, yes. When the packages are at the right version,  the updates will come
<edbian> stan: Until you kill it.  (then you have no window manager...)
<Galaxor> Hm.
<edbian> stan: Does that answer your question?
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: happens sometimes
<ksidirt_> How come compizconfig doesnt apply any changes I choose?
<ohsix> Galaxor: there might be an incomplete update, or something not on your mirror yet; but generally they don't, loud alarms go off and packages don't build generally if the deps aren't available
<stan> edbian: got it, i needed to go in terminal.  what is ctrl alt f1 thing called? not a console?
<edbian> stan: That's a console.  The prompt is the console.  That is TTY1  (teletype 1)
<stan> is that the 'shell'?
 * stan dodges flames
<stan> ah ok
<edbian> stan: shell, terminal, console  all the same thing effectively
<stan> ok
<stan> so if i wanted to mess with compiz settings in the terminal, i have to type my commands when i say compiz
<stan> i cant 'open' compiz per-se?
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip, ohsix: Okay.  So that explains why upstart isn't updating.
<edbian> stan: Just turn compiz on using compiz --replace.  Then you can mess with the settings using compizconfig-settings-manager
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: But my original problem is that the "firefox" package from the firefox ppa isn't showing up.
<edbian> stan: And you can have compiz turn on by default (I think it does in Ubuntu nowadays)
<vanmik_> how to install this on ubuntu machine witouth internet - http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-backports-modules-net-2.6.38-8-generic ?
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: did you run:  sudo apt-get update
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: So many times.
<stan> LOLFUCK closed that temrinal window and compiz died again ROFL
<edbian> stan: rofl copter
<stan> sorry guys, ill google
<edbian> but please don't swear
<stan> :-X
<ActionParsnip> vanmik_: grab the deb and copy it to the webless system
<edbian> stan: Bed time for me!
<ActionParsnip> vanmik_: you will need to manually satisfy deps as well which could get tiring
<edbian> stan: Have fun!  :)  Pretty sure if you restart compiz will be running and you won't need to compiz --replace it in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: could try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install firefox-4.0; sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<jack123> guysssssssssssss i needdddddd helppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: the ppa should be removed or it will upgrade the current firefox to minefield release
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: Hm.  Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<ActionParsnip> jack123: just ask
<cgo81> ask your question @ jack123
<fisix> jack123, stop that immediately
<jack123> i want to fix my mbrrrrrrr
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: Why does it Ign?
<jack123> i have linuxxx mbrrrrrrrrrr
<jack123> i want to removeeeeee it
<beinghuman> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove does not work
<fisix> jack123, lol
<beinghuman> it continues to start after boot
<ActionParsnip> Galaxor: seems to be http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/     looks like the repo is wrong
<food1> jack123: mbr is and mbr ther is no such thing as a linux mbr
<jack123> ok
<cgo81> jack123: we dont need the extra letters. so do you mean grub is installed and you want to remove that/
<ActionParsnip> jack123: please don't type like that, its harder to read and completely unnecessary.
<jack123> yes gurb is installed i want to remove it
<jack123> so that directly windows 7 starts
<ActionParsnip> jack123: just install a different bootloader then
<jack123> how to do that
<ActionParsnip> jack123: then ask in ##windows how to reinstate the windows botloader
<genewitch> jack123: boot into recovery mode on windows and do fdisk /fixmbr
<Galaxor> ActionParsnip: Oh good.  Then I am not crazy.
<ActionParsnip> jack123: type    /join ##windows
<genewitch> jack123: almost postive that's the command
<atdprhs> hello everyone, does anyone know why Ubuntu live cd or USB doesn't load completely on Toshiba laptop, it just pauses after the first screen which has the keyboard small picture at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> jack123: you can modify grub so windows is the default OS
<cgo81> win7 disk can repair mbr
<jack123> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<jack123> thank you all
<atdprhs> no
<jack123> i had really bad experience with linux
<atdprhs> I don't know about that
<cgo81> you're welcome @ jack123
<jack123> specially linux ubuntu
<genewitch> atdprhs: you should, it is probably incomplete.
<genewitch> jack123: you should probably leave now before you get banned :-/
<atdprhs> ActionParsnip, I installed ubuntu on my personal laptop from the same live CD
<jack123> banned why .?
<food1> jack123: there many distro out there try another or go back to windows
<cgo81> ya, especially after that silly cyber guy was spamming all that mac propaganda
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: ok then make the CD test itself for defects, you may want to test the ram too
<atdprhs> ActionParsnip and Genewitch, and after I finished, I tried installing it on the toshiba one
<ActionParsnip> jack123: ask in #freenode
<atdprhs> hmm
<gartral> in 11.04 if I have a 3G/4G and wifi on at the same time, will ubuntu automatically put the mobile connection too sleep if it has wifi?
<atdprhs> any other options that I should do? or those may fix the probem?
<jack123> yesterday 2 people help me a lot regarding ubuntu.  but no luck
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: so by freeze do you mean a black screen?
<atdprhs> yes
<atdprhs> it freezes on a blank screen
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: then SAY THAT
<jack123> problem was that i wans not able to start the interent in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: what video chip do you use?
<jack123> but in live cd it was working
<fisix> if i encrypted something with public key/private key, then reinstalled ubuntu... there's no way i can open this gpg is there
<atdprhs> before it goes to the live cd which has (try ubuntu or install ubuntu), I tried the cd on other laptop and it works normally
<Andy_C> trying to build a driver from source. following these instructions from post #6  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424280&highlight=lenovo+bcm+4313
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: what video chip are you using?
<atdprhs> it's built-in
<atdprhs> intel I guess
<Andy_C> the make command seems to fail. here is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/603990/
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: add the boot option:  nomodeset    and remove the options: quiet splash
<atdprhs> I don't get to those options actually
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | atdprhs yes you do
<ubottu> atdprhs yes you do: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<atdprhs> let me see the website, give me a min.
<josuf107> fisix: if you have a file gpg encrypted with a public key, and you do not have the key, you will not be able to decrypt that file unless you make a miraculously good guess at the private key
<Akilo> saluton amikoj
<atdprhs> I don't get to see this page on toshiba laptop
<atdprhs> it freezes before this page
<gartral> in 11.04 if I have a 3G/4G and wifi on at the same time, will ubuntu automatically put the mobile connection too sleep if it has wifi?
<josuf107> fisix: do you know for sure that your keyfile is gone?
<Andy_C> any ideas on why I can't compile this driver?
<fisix> josuf107, i know the password for it, i just don't have the key since i reinstalled ubuntu
<atdprhs> ubotto and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: hold shift as soon as the system starts to load, at the BIOS screen
<atdprhs> you mean while booting the screen or the toshiba?
<atdprhs> bios
<atdprhs> not toshiba
<josuf107> well I think the password is actually to access the keyfile
<atdprhs> sorry
<FloodBot1> atdprhs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josuf107> fisix: did you lose your files?
<romeo0> i just upgrade to 11.4 but not completly that is why i lost some toolbars how can i have them again above and belove of my desktop..you can see it here :http://up.vatandownload.com/images/2hk27zninu0142r5wrr1.png
<ActionParsnip> atdprhs: yes, at boot
<tramm> I want to change background image of Ubuntu Natty greeting screen on Live CD (the one with choices "Try Ubuntu" and "Install Ubuntu"), but I cannot find where the image is defined, can anyone point me to the right direction? It seems it's not the usual GDM background...
<atdprhs> Okayz
<atdprhs> I'll try that and see the things I could do when I get the laptop again
<fisix> josuf107, i backed up my home directory
<ActionParsnip> tramm: I believe it's /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<ActionParsnip> tramm: just replace that file :)
<gartral> romeo0: a quickfix would be too hit ctrl-alt-t and run metacity --replace or ubity --replace
<gartral> romeo0: unity --replace*
<UbuntuNoob> where is chromium located within my hdd so i can kill it via terminal? or what do i type into terminal after killall -q to kill chromium
<josuf107> fisix: give me just one second
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: its file location isn't needed to kill it
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: killall chromium-browser    should do it
<UbuntuNoob> ah i forgot the -browser thankls
<fisix> josuf107, no problemo
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: chromium is a game ;)
<LAcan> can i specify multiple ports for ssh to listen to?
<rob_p> LAcan: yes
<LAcan> rob_p, just add another Port XX entry under Port 22?
<rob_p> LAcan: add another line with, "Port xx"
<LAcan> rob_p, ty!
<rob_p> LAcan: welcome
<tripelb> <3 ubuntu. All I did was sudo apt-get install libreoffice and it is doing it. I didnt even have to ask cause I can try it myself.
<tripelb> sorry offtopic
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: i'd change port 22 to a different port, aids security to use non standard ports :)
<josuf107> fisix: try ls ~/.gnupg
<josuf107> in your saved home folder
<Reign_> I do not know how to install Xine. Instructions I have found don't make sense.
<fisix> cannot access that directory
<fisix> no such
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I do that on all my boxes.  He/she was asking how to make sshd listen on *multiple* ports.
<cgo81> never use port 22, hackers love you long time if you do use it
<josuf107> fisix: that kind of sucks. You don't happen to know whether you designated someplace special for your keyfiles?
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Although it could be argued that security through obscurity is a fallacy! :)  I tend to do it anyway.
<Reign_> brb
<fisix> josuf107, unlikely. it was probably wherever the default location is...
<h4k0r> any1 here know a guide to setup squid?
<h4k0r> a noob guide
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: it helps a little ;)
<fisix> josuf107, which i'm guessing was overwritten when i reinstalled ubuntu
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Indeed.
<jbicha> Reign_: why can't you just use pulseaudio?
<ActionParsnip> h4k0r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<h4k0r> tnx ActionParsnip
<josuf107> fisix: ratso. That's pretty much it, unless you figure out how to quickly factor large numbers it seems your data is safe for all time
<rob_p> ActionParsnip: Actually, I do it more just to keep the noise level of my system logs down.
<ActionParsnip> Guest633: running an irc client as root is a REALLY bad idea
<tramm> ActionParsnip: Yes, I may try that in the end, but it would be much nicer if I could change the image location where it is defined and not replace the official Ubuntu wallpaper.
<Reign_> am back
<josuf107> oh
<josuf107> hmm
<arhyttin> hi, is there any tool to semi-automatically clean up old kernel images?  just noticed I had a bunch of them a freed a gig of disk space...
<fisix> josuf107, lmfao great, just great
<fisix> josuf107, o well thanks for the help anyway
<ActionParsnip> tramm: you could grep the file system for references to the image, it'll take a while
<josuf107> fisix: how did you create your backup?
<ActionParsnip> arhyttin: janitor may do it. I can give a command if you give the output of 2 commands :)
<Guest96092> please help me instal in light ubuntu a usb modem
<ActionParsnip> Guest9what is light ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: what is light ubuntu?
<Guest96092> a light version of Ubuntu
<arhyttin> ActionParsnip: nah, I'm good. but thanks, I'll check janitor out
<dakota> good morning. Sitting here in a bit of a pickle. Decided to upgrade a maverik server to natty. Things seem to have gone horribly wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: if its not a canonical release then it's not supported here
<Guest96092> for old pc
<cjaredrun> is that like a light salad dressing?
<Reign_> Xine install problems. Is there a line so I know where I am in this?
<dakota> On boot I get into the grub cli. Using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot
<dakota> I can get past that point
<Guest96092> just not so powerfull
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: try Xubuntu (or lubuntu). Ubuntu spinoffs like that are not supported here
<Guest633> hi
<Guest96092> in what package can I find network manager?
<voidr> hiMik, is there a better way to browse this http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/makes ? or can I somehow download this in a CVS or something? this web interface is killing me
<jbicha> Guest96092: network-manager or network-manager-gnome
<jbicha> Guest96092: but what's your problem?
<voidr> sorry I meant "hi"
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: did you mean this: http://ulite.org/
<Guest96092> i would like to install a usb modem stick on lubuntu and don`t know how
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: use unetbootin
<Guest96092> it is very easy in Ubuntu but lUbuntu is not easy
<Guest96092> for me
<Guest96092> what is unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: non canonical releases are offtopic here
<romeo0> now i have got UNITY but how can i come back to gnom!
<jbicha> Guest96092: try #lubuntu
<romeo0> ?
<arand_> !classic | romeo0
<ubottu> romeo0: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<ActionParsnip> Guest96092: go find out ;) the internet can tell you more than anyone can
<tramm> ActionParsnip: Do you think of any specific directories or just grep -r "warty-final-ubuntu" * at root? Yes, I think I'll do that. Yesterday I grepped through all Gconf values, but I did not find anything, I hope filesystem gives some clues.
<arhyttin> Guest96092: so you want to "just use" and USB modem?
<Guest96092>  yes
<ActionParsnip> tramm: sounds fine
<arhyttin> Guest96092: unetbootin is bootable usb creation tool, so probably not related, unless you also want to have bootable usb stick
<dakota> ok. So, I get passed the grub cli and manage to start booting. I then get a bunch of errors ending with a busyBox shell
<hachouri> hello, I cannot sync my ipad music using banshee, when I drag and drop music to the ipad it seem it's syncing but in real there is nothing, my ipad have ios 4.2.1 and using ubuntu natty
<Reign_> Can someone help me with install problems
<dakota> basic errors are "mount: mounting /sys on /root/sysm faiiled: no such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> dakota: I'd boot to liveCD and reinstate grub
<arhyttin> Guest96092: I found (an open source, made with Python) usb stick utility from Vodafone site
<ActionParsnip> !details | Reign_
<ubottu> Reign_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arhyttin> Guest96092: which pretty much just worked, not to mention connected about 10 times faster than network-damager
<fisix> josuf107, do you know if my firefox favourites would be saved somewhere?
<arhyttin> but that was liek 1-2 years ago
<romeo0> arand_: how can i log out in terminal because i have no taskbar now to log out? my UNITY is not install completly?!!!
<dakota> Also getting "Target filesystem doesn't have request /sbin/init' / 'No init found. Try passing init= bootarg'
<ActionParsnip> romeo0: gnome-session-save --logout
<Reign_> I have stated more than once that I am having problems installing Xine. I have a new version of Ubuntu that I installed today. I hadn't install anything before and the instructions to do so don't make sense. (My Moive Player won't run movies. I tried to install something else.)
<arhyttin> Guest96092: but, you could try navigating vodafone site, to Linux driver downloads or something liek that
<Guest96092> I installed the drivers but my issue now is how to setup the network connection cause I have not packadge installed for that
<dakota> ActionParsnip:  Guess that means I need to download the natty live cd
<ActionParsnip> dakota: any release past Karmic will do
<josuf107> fisix: I think they'd be in your original home directories .mozilla folder
<cjaredrun> fisix ~/.mozilla/firefox
<dakota> ActionParsnip:  ah. cool
<jbicha> Reign_: xine isn't supported in Ubuntu these days as much as pulseaudio is
<josuf107> fisix: I meant "directory's"
<fisix> shiiiit i didn't save the hidden directories >: (
<Reign_> jbicha: the websites I read didn't say that. So how do I play movies?
<josuf107> fisix: that's what i was goind to ask!
<josuf107> *going
<agillator> Where would one provide feedback to Cannonical/Ubuntu developers on 11.04?
<josuf107> fisix: bad luck
<cjaredrun> oh noes fisix :X
<fisix> i'm the worst
<cjaredrun> forums are a good place agillator
<jbicha> Reign_: oh I'm sorry, xine is just a media player
<Reign_> jbicha: the websites didn't say that either. My movie player, which I think is Totem, doesn't work.
<agillator> But which ones? This, I assume, is a general help channel, not a feedback channel.
<jbicha> Reign_: try VLC
<arand_> romeo0: gnome-session-save --logout is one possibility
<Reign_> jbicha: would that site include instructions in a form of English a non techie would understand?
<Viking667> Inside Unity, how the heck do I change the background colour of the top panel? the "absorbed" menus don't show up as they're really black text on dark grey background.
<novitololo> If I create a connection (wired), how do I tell ubuntu to use that connection?
<jbicha> Reign_: install VLC from the Ubuntu Software Center
<hachouri> hello, I cannot sync my ipad music using banshee, when I drag and drop music to the ipad it seem it's syncing but in real there is nothing, my ipad have ios 4.2.1 and using ubuntu natty
<novitololo> I can see how to create/modify but not how to tell him to use that connection
<Reign_> jbicha: all right, I'll check. But I could find no movie player there.
<Guest96092> can I run ubuntu smoothly with an old laptop pentium 4 1.5 ghz and 512ram just for internet
<jbicha> Reign_: but what type of video are you specifically trying to play?
<celthunder> Guest96092: yes
<Reign_> jbicha: DVD movie. Came from Netflix. VLC available but says nothing about DVDs
<cjaredrun> agillator might find something that fits here http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<jbicha> !dvd | Reign_
<josuf107> fisix: don't feel bad about yourself, anyone could have made that mistake. You're allowed to feel about your lost data though =/
<ubottu> Reign_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cjaredrun> mailing lists, etc
<Guest96092> celtjunter:how much ram does ubuntu use just for internet
<agillator> Many thanks, cjaredrun
<cjaredrun> np agillator
<arhyttin> Guest96092: how much ram is used depends on how many, and what, internet sites you have open...
<fisix> D:
<preds> Just upgraded to 11.04, how do I move this new bar thing from the left to the bottom of the screen?
<celthunder> Guest96092: depends on your browser...what you have open etc
<jbicha> Reign_: you can also open the Help app and search for DVD and it will give you the same instructions but maybe easier
<arhyttin> Guest96092: with Internet of todya, 512 may be a bit little for power using, but it's completely usable for sure
<Guest96092> will xubuntu use less ram than ubuntu?
<arhyttin> probably
<jbicha> Reign_: and then even Movie Player should support DVDs but I use VLC, I've not used xine in a long long time
<Reign_> jbicha: back to instruction problems. It tells me to do things but not how
<celthunder> Guest96092: theoretically yes
<Viking667> Ubuntu Server shouldn't have any issues with 256Mb memory, should it? (if we're not using stuff like apache/proftpd/mail+)
<arhyttin> Guest96092: note: the line between ubuntu and xubuntu is quite small, you can get xubuntu on any ubuntu by installing "xubuntu-desktop" package
<rob_p> Guest96092: There's also lubuntu which *should* run on lower end hardware.
<celthunder> Guest96092: since you can install any wm/de in any distro ...no not really
<preds> Viking667, without a gui, 256mb is sufficient
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: the dvd guide will make ANY player play DVD as there is a central storage of plugins
<arhyttin> Guest96092: and if you use xubunut installer, you can get full gnome from "ubuntu-desktop" package
<vanquish349> i need some help making a launcher for ace of spades
<Reign_> ActionParsnip: that does not make sense to me. Please explain.
<Guest96092> ok thatnk you
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: I suggest you add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs too (I assume 32bit OS)
<Guest96092> thank you all
<Guest96092> for support
<arhyttin> Guest96092: so I'd start with xubuntu installer, I think it installs less stuff, and it's always easier to install more than clean up stuff you don't need
<jbicha> Reign_: "How do I enable restricted codecs to play DVDs" in Help walks you through the steps you need
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: read the DVD link ubottu gave. When it has been ran then ay player will play dvd
<Reign_> ActionParsnip: I can't install anything. I can't figure out the instructions
<Reign_> ActionParsnip: I "run" the program and it tells me it can't find a plug in, no options
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: press CTRL+ALT+T and you will get a terminal, then use the commands given
<jbicha> Reign_: have you found Ubuntu Software Center yet?
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: I dont care about the program, you need to use the guide and run the 2 commands given in a terminal
<e1nh4nd3r> So hey, how do you edit the command that a shortcut will execute in unity now?
<Reign_> ActionParsnip: I have tried running other commands but they don't work in Terminal. And yes, I found the Software Center. I can't even get it to let me access my anti virus it says I installed
<jbicha> !antivirus | Reign_
<ubottu> Reign_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: then you need to close software centre as that will lock the packages and cause errors
<vanquish349> i need some help making a launcher for a terminal command
<Reign_> Reign: I closed it and reopened it. Doesn't help. Instructions I have found on-line don't work. I have been at this for hours before finding this chat room
<cjaredrun> vanquish349 what are you trying to launch
<Reign_> ActionParsnip: sorry, am getting frustrated, this comp is running slow and my other one won't run movies
<jbicha> Reign_: Have you found the Help app?
<vanquish349> this command  wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Ace\ of\ Spades/client.exe -aos://1966301112
<Reign_> jbicha: Help app??
<LAcan> Does anyone know if Tomboy Notes for windows works with Ubuntu One?
<zairo> hi. not sure if this is the correct channel. how to add new root certificates in ubuntu?
<jbicha> Reign_: click the Ubuntu button in the top left and search for Help
<Reign_> There is no "DVD guide" under search
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: all you need to run is: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<celthunder> zairo: add them to /etc/ssl/certs i think
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: I COPIED those from the DVD link ubottu gave
<Reign_> ActionParsnip: running that command will get a request for a password and make my keybvoard stop working
<celthunder> Reign_: your keyboard still works it just doesn't show the password
<zairo> celthunder: already add. it work fine if i curl -d url -k. how to make it function without -k?
<jbicha> Reign_: search for Help and then once Help starts search for the DVD codecs article
<cjaredrun> vanquish349 this should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher
<vanquish349> cjaredrun: thanks
<cjaredrun> np vanquish349
<Reign_> I have to go. This comp isn't working right. Thanks for you help. I wish I even understood what you were telling me.
<Guest633> helloo
<celthunder> Guest633: hi
<Guest633> any body there
<survivor030406> helloo
<Guest633> how are you
<survivor030406> not toobad
<cjaredrun> hi survivor030406
<Guest633> ok
<survivor030406> the icon for 'get software disappeared
<Guest633> and survivor where are you from
<jbicha> Guest633: there are hundreds of people here
<survivor030406> from Natick MA...
<Guest633> ok
<Guest633> which country
<survivor030406> USA
<cjaredrun> survivor030406 that sounds more like something i read in a harry potter book :X
<Guest633> nice
<Guest633> and one thing i want to ask to you
<survivor030406> k
<zairo> i follow this but to no avail. any help? http://blog.pumacode.org/2009/01/12/adding-new-root-certificates-in-ubuntu/
<survivor030406> my 'get software' thing is gone
<Guest633> how can i hack wifi passwords from black track 4 r2
<cjaredrun> you must be lost Guest633
<Guest633> which software
<cjaredrun> i suggest the #iwishiwassuperleet chan Guest633
<vanquish349> cjaredrun: thanks
<celthunder> Guest633: depends on the type of network security
<vanquish349> it worked
<cjaredrun> that work ? perfect vanquish349
<vanquish349> goodbye
<survivor030406> for the ubuntu packagr doenloads
<Guest633> hello cjaredrun
<survivor030406> package downloads
<celthunder> survivor030406: uhm download apt/aptitude and use dpkg to install them?
<survivor030406> from ubuntu depository
<celthunder> survivor030406: or are you missing dpkg
<mozeee> now i have got unity but it's not installed completly so how can i log out in terminal and back to gnom?
<survivor030406> maybe it is missing that
<celthunder> survivor030406: go to a terminal and type dpkg
<celthunder> doe you get output
<cjaredrun> Guest633 on a more serious note, #aircrack-ng is a good place for wifi info
<Guest633> reallly
<Guest633> how can i get access
<survivor030406> maybe missing kde front end?
<Guest633> i m running live
<celthunder> survivor030406: ?
<mozeee> what is the command line for log out i want to switch to another user?
<celthunder> Guest633: since you're in here using a completely different distro (ok so am i) asking about completely unrelated stuff...i'm going to assume you're a 5 year old moron...stop wasting space and go away if i'm wrong..use google
<celthunder> mozeee: exit
<josuf107> celthunder: what distro are you using?
<arhyttin> mozeee: do you mean, switching at the command line (su can do that), or switching the entire desktop session, or just exiting to text login prompt, or forcing desktop session logout, or desktop session user switch?a
<`[o_0]`> w00t
<celthunder> josuf107: archlinux
<`[o_0]`> ubuntu failz on my wifi but i has usb wifi stick... so yay :D
<Snicers-Home> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 in VirtualBox, how do I make it so I can access my webserver from my host machine?
<josuf107> celthunder: no way me too, at least on this machine
<survivor030406> wow nice
<hachouri> hello, I'm not able to add music to my ipad 1st gen using banshee, ios 4.2.1 and ubuntu natty
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: start apache open iptables up on port 80 and visit the ip
<survivor030406>  2 base packs not installed?
<survivor030406> i should probably get those
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, I have never done iptables, what is the command to get into it via terminal?
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: since it's by default internal nat between vm and host it should let you do it.  if not set the vm network type to be included in your normal network
<mozeee> arhyttin: swwitch entire desktop session
<iAmerikan> Does anyone know how to set up GTP during? Not converting?
<mozeee> because now i have unity but it's not completly install that is why  i want to come back to that classic gnom
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: iptables -A -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<ActionParsnip> Snicers-Home: if you have an X server you can use ufw
<arhyttin> mozeee: from command line?
<mozeee> yes!
<josuf107> mozee: do you login with gdm?
<dimitri> hy guys, with ubuntu 11.04 i have some problem with classic interface. when the problam iconized the program is not visible after but runs
<mozeee> josuf107: no
<jimrew> hi when ubuntu comes out with unity and gnome 3 will i be abele to download gnome classic?
<ActionParsnip> dimitri: add the windows list item to then panel. Do you mean minimized apps don't show?
<celthunder> jimrew: gnome 3 and unity are already both available
<celthunder> jimrew: gnome classic is gnome 3 in fallback mode
<jimrew> oh thank you
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: gnome3 is not supported here as it is a 4rd party app
<ActionParsnip> 3rd
<arhyttin> mozeee: I've no experience with 11.04 yet, so can't comment much... other than what you want to do sounds bit odd, not sure if I'm not understanding, or if Unity has something strange in it
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | jimrew
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, I got "bad argument: tcp"
<ubottu> jimrew: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<dimitri> ActionParsnip, this problem is only for some program
<ActionParsnip> dimitri: strange
<dimitri> skype thunderbird
<dimitri> but not with firefox
<mozeee> the command was something like this:    gnom --savesession --logout
<mozeee> i don't know
<ActionParsnip> dimitri: add the system tray item maybe
<dimitri> ok i try
<arhyttin> mozeee: ah, that makes it clear what you want.  I have no answer though, if that doesn't work... :-(
<dimitri> but this is a fresh installation
<ActionParsnip> mozeee: gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<dimitri> without any canghe
<ActionParsnip> !panels | dimitri
<ubottu> dimitri: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jimrew> so that means ubuntu will allways have gnome classic?
<cryptodira> burning the 11.04 iso to disk..... the iso checksum matches the ubuntu hash site.... looking at permissions on the new cd, returns: the permissions of ubuntu 11.04 amd64 could not be determined..... further, running check disk against the cd, returns:  you do not have the required permissions to use this drive....... on last note: the cd does NOT boot, even tho, i have the cd as first choice in the bios....i see no cd act
<cryptodira> ivity during boot up.... this is on a amd64 system with 10.10 installed only....... thoughts or suggestions??
<mozeee> ActionParsnip: and if i want to logout?
<jimrew> fallback
<ActionParsnip> jimrew: who knows, lets wait and see :D
<jimrew> ok
<mozeee> ActionParsnip: would you please type it again
<ActionParsnip> mozeee: that's the command
<ActionParsnip> mozeee: gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<mozeee> thanks
<Snicers-Home> jimrew, It will have gnome until unity is better and more widly accepted.
<ActionParsnip> mozeee: you could have just scrolled up......
<mozeee> just cleared the scr
<mozeee> :D
<ActionParsnip> mozeee: i see
<jimrew> tha say that ther working on gnome 3 with unity thats why im asking
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<celthunder> jimrew: you can only run one at a time
<jimrew> ubuntu said that tha would try to fix that
<jimrew> but i hope tha wount
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<jimrew> what do you think?
<jimrew> celt
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, Thank you very much.
<Viking667> In Unity, the panel that appears at the top of the screen with the indicators on it is really dark. How do I lighten up its background colour? Right-clicking on the panel does absolutely nothing, and menus are impossible to read against it.
<ActionParsnip> jimrew: this is support only, chat about ubuntu is for #ubuntu-offtopic
<celthunder> jimrew: fix what? i don't even use gnome3 or unity...they both fail imho
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: use the humanity dark icon theme
<jimrew> oh im sory tha said this was the hellp place
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: hm. How do I get to that?
<josuf107> Viking667: System Settings -> Appearance ->
<Viking667> celthunder: I'm giving Unity a month... that way, I'll know if I can stand it or not.
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, what do you recomend?
<Viking667> josuf107: thanks.
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: for what?
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, what do you recomend for a desktop enviornemnt.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: right click desktop -> change background -> theme -> customise button -> icons tab
<celthunder> xmonad
<ben42> hi, i can't disable compiz effect on 10.10, when i set it to none i still have shadow and fade zooming on icons and stuff
<josuf107> xmonad!
<ActionParsnip> ben42: try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<ben42> how could i force it to none, (was tyhinking from gconf-editor) ?
<dimitri> uhmmm
<josuf107> i thought i was one of very few people running xmonad
<dimitri> strange think.... i restart and now is right without any canche
<ben42> ActionParsnip, i still have the effects
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: that's exactly what I needed - thanks.
<dimitri> i try it again
<dimitri> thank you ....
<Reign_> I found the Help information on DVDs. Its not searchable by install or DVDs or plug ins for that matter. I clicked and installed all the required options. I restarted. It still doesn't work.
<ben42> ActionParsnip, is there a file i could remove to reset the conf ?
<celthunder> josuf107: lol i have like 30 things open on a netbook and still using hardly any processor and only like 65mb of ram...not to mention it puts windows hwere i want automatically not all over the place...
<celthunder> Reign_: what're you trying to do?
<josuf107> celthunder: i know. I never realized how much space I wasted looking at fragments of my background, and how much time I wasted moving windows around with my mouse
<Reign_> celthunder: play a movie for the last 3+ hours
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, xmonad basically allows for multiple terminals in a text environment?
<vanmik_> does anyone here facing problem with wireless connection in 11.04 on broadcom bcm4311?
<ActionParsnip> ben42: not sure, sorry
<celthunder> Reign_: LOL install mplayer and play your video
<ben42> ActionParsnip, ok
<pyrony> "Ignorance is the soil in which belief in miracles grows." -Robert G. Ingersoll
<pyrony> .
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: ? no it's a window manager for X
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | vanmik_
<ubottu> vanmik_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<josuf107> snicers-home: it's a tiling window manager for X
<Reign_> celthunder: How exactly do I do that? The instructions don't make sense. I've been trying to install things. And can't!
<pyrony> <3
<celthunder> Reign_: open a terminal and type apt-get install mplayer if it fails pastebin output and link
<tramm> In Ubuntu gettext MO files are placed in /usr/share/locale or /usr/share/locale-langpack and the first directory is preferred to langpack directory. Is this all about MO file priorities in Ubuntu or is there a way of automatically overriding files by version number or date? Only by providing a modification of an original language pack as a DEB package using Replaces clause?
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: xmonad.org
<celthunder> josuf107: pm?
<josuf107> celthunder: I would, but I need to go. Sometime though!
<celthunder> ok pm me any time always on
<Reign_> celthunder: tried that. got error msgs. Asks if I'm root. I was unable to find out what root was by doing a help search earlier
<celthunder> Reign_: sudo su -
<celthunder> Reign_: after that you should be at a # sign...run the command from there
<Reign_> hold on, back up (am having serious problems with this computer's speed, making this even more difficult)
<MethedMan> where to go for html php questions?
<celthunder> MohammadAG: what's the question though i suspect #php...if it's basic i can help you
<Reign_> celthunder: start at the beginning, please, I am at a terminal prompt
<celthunder> well 99 percent of php/html is basic but...you get the idea
<celthunder> Reign_: sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> Reign_: sudo -i
<celthunder> Reign_: after that it'll ask you for a password you type it in (it won't show you)
<celthunder> Reign_: then apt-get install mplayer (or vlc if you want but...i prefer mplayer)
<Reign_> celthunder: I have root@(insert comp name here)
<celthunder> Reign_: yep
<czar__> hi all
<celthunder> now install your media player both of the above include pretty decent codec libraries
<Reign_> celthunder: ty. I hate DOS. Dealt with it some a lot of years ago.
<czar__> fuck off
<celthunder> Reign_: that's not dos
<Reign_> celthunder: I'm assuming I should continue?
<czar__> fuck fuck
<zniavre> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<celthunder> someone kick czar__
<czar__> i wanna have a sex
<Reign_> celthunder: it looks like DOS, it runs similar, and its a pain in the butt, DOS is as accurate as I can give it
<celthunder> Reign_: lol bash is 100000000000x more powerful than dos...ok any unix/linux command prompt is more powerful but...you get the idea
<Reign_> celthunder: on another note, what is "Dash?" It shows this icon I don't have and keeps telling to use it?
<ActionParsnip> powershell is similar under windows :D
<Reign_> celthunder: got a root request again
<celthunder> ActionParsnip: lol powershell is kind of broken yet though...they're getting the right idea finally
<Snicers-Home> celthunder, how do you get into #php, it is invite only.
<celthunder> /join #php
<celthunder> no it's not
<celthunder> ##php
<celthunder> whatever..
<Reign_> celthunder: got another root@ and a blinking cursor
<celthunder> Reign_: which of the two did you install?
<ac001> are there any xbuntu users here?
<ac001> i need help with something in xbuntu 11.04
<Reign_> celthunder: two of what?
<novitololo> Hello, what's the best I can do to create a Windows partition under Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ac001: ask away
<apporc> novitololo: maybe gparted.
<jbicha> !gparted | novitololo
<ubottu> novitololo: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<novitololo> gparted
<novitololo> alright
<Snicers-Home> celthunder,  ##php : Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services, WHAT DOES THIS MEAN?
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: ntfsprogs may do it but I recommend you use windows
<celthunder> Snicers-Home: /msg nickserv register <pass> <email> then join it
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: you can make the partition in gparted, then format it under windows
<novitololo> thanks :)
<Reign_> celthunder: did sudo su- and than the apt-get mplayer
<novitololo> alright
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: remember, ntfs is proprietary to microsoft
<novitololo> what does that mean?
<ac001> ActionParsnip I can't figure out how to disable the clicking of the touchpad on my laptop...there is no setting for that in the mouse control panel
<ac001> ActionParsnip do you happen to know how I can disable it?
<ActionParsnip> ac001: what make and model laptop?? Kinda important information wouldn't you say...
<celthunder> Reign_: ok then mplayer -fs /dev/<dvddrive>
<celthunder> ac001: is it synaptics?
<ac001> actionParsnip Dell Inspiron 9400
<ac001> celthunder yup
<Reign_> celthunder: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<jbicha> ActionParsnip: switch to the Touchpad tab and uncheck "Enabled mouse clicks with touchpad"
<celthunder> ac001: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf edit that file
<fmntf> Hi. I installed natty (root partition + home encrypted partition). I installed apache2 and configurated a website which is in /home. Apache gives "permission denied" even if there are permission. May it be related to the encrypted filesystem?
<jbicha> ac001: switch to the Touchpad tab and uncheck "Enabled mouse clicks with touchpad"
<ActionParsnip> jbicha: wrong target dude ;)
<jbicha> sorry
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<ac001> celthunder what is the command to give me admin rights to edit it?
<cjaredrun> hi html_inprogress
<Reign_> UGH. This is reminding me of doing HTML help chat in the 90s. I had a teenager who could understand frames but not copy and paste
<celthunder> fmntf: more likely its due to it can't read your home dir you using userdir addon or something else if something elsemount -o bind /home/user/folder /somethingapachecanread
<Reign_>  celthunder: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'
<celthunder> ac001: sudo su -
<cjaredrun> lol Reign_
<ActionParsnip> ac001: it doesn't need any special access, mouse options are stored on a per user basic
<xskydevilx> When I try making a folder in / partition I get a message "mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/iso': No such file or directory"
<shatly> How do i mount a folder in a harddrive to a diffrent area?
<Reign_> ugh, found
<celthunder> xskydevilx: mkdir -p
<celthunder> Reign_: just install vlc type vlc at the command line and open the dvd it gives you a pretty menu even to do it from
<tenochslb> How do i report a bug related to unmounting flash drives?
<Reign_> celthunder: retype what you wanted me to put in... I had an error of some sort. I tried to retype. Can't find in this chart room. My attempted corrections are not working
<luite2> does anyone know where ufw stores its rules?
<celthunder> Reign_: apt-get install vlc
<cjaredrun> tenochslb http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<novitololo> ActionParsnip: Once I've gparted, I restart Ubuntu and boot from the live cd, create a ntfs partition right?
<celthunder> luite2: ? if ufw is just a front end to iptables iptables-save > file
<ac001> celthunder I can't find that folder in X11...I'm in Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu...does that make a difference?
<shatly> luite2: it is in the iptables
<ActionParsnip> ac001: or run:  gconftool-2 --set "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/tap_to_click" --type bool falsa
<ActionParsnip> oop
<celthunder> ac001: shouldn't
<tripelb> I thought that linux needed 256MB RAM but this will have less. How is this? (I wanted to giev a friend linux but I thought he didnt have enough RAM.) http://www.raspberrypi.org/  http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<shatly> so iptables -l i think lists them
<ActionParsnip> ac001: or run:  gconftool-2 --set "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/tap_to_click" --type bool false
<Snicers-Home> Has anyone gotten Unity to work on VirtualBox?
<luite2> shatly / celthunder: yes but they are supposed to be retained after rebooting, so they must be stored somewhere on disk, right?
<celthunder> tripelb: i'm using 65mb with a movie open 20 browswer windows and a few file transfers
<Viking667> Snicers-Home: haven't managed to get Ubuntu to work on it yet...
<ActionParsnip> novitololo: you can mark it as NTFS, but it will need formatting under windows
<Viking667> ... let alone Unity
<celthunder> b 11
<Reign_> celthunder: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" and another root prompt
<novitololo> but how can I format under Windows, if I don't have Windows installed?
<ActionParsnip> Snicers-Home: you will need 3D accelleration enabled and most likely the guest additions installing
<ac001> actionparsnip i ran it but it's still clicking
<shatly> luite2: iptables
<SuperLag> Anyone here know of any mini-PCIe wireless cards that will allow you to do "Master Mode"? I'm trying to set up a desktop box as a wireless access point.
<ActionParsnip> ac001: ok then run gconf-editor and check the option is disabled
<SuperLag> I've tried two Intel cards, and an Atheros card... with no luck so far.
<luite2> shatly: hehe but then the question is, where does iptables store them?
<ActionParsnip> ac001: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/85863-trackpad-tap-click-how-disable-xubuntu-dell-latitude.html
<princej88> exit
<luite2> shatly: I know how to save them manually, but they must be somewhere already?
<xskydevilx> How do I mount an ISO file in Ubuntu?
<OverTheHillAndFa> hola.. i run blender 2.57b. in the middle of the work i minimized it and the icon disappeared from unity panel. blender is still running due to system monitor. how do i recall it!!!
<protv_> Hi I am getting very distorted audio output bothh on speakers and headhones. I checked volumes in alsamixer, all of them are set at mid levels in the slider.
<tripelb> celthunder, will you please explain. I dont quite understand your sentence, viz: <celthunder> tripelb: "i'm using 65mb with a movie open 20 browser windows and a few file transfers" -- Movie playing? can you see youtube?  -- I forgot how much ram he has. --
<protv_> Is there a way to reset the audio settings?
<novitololo> ActionParsnip: Do you know any online tutorial that would help me to do this? I believe it's not easy, and I'm not an expert at all
<Reign_> celthunder: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" and another root prompt
<fmntf> celthunder: I configured a vhost which has /home/user/.../... as DocumentRoot
<tho_mas> I have a question about chromium, I'm trying to install an extention off of chrome.google.com and the site keeps telling me that I'm not running chrome and that I need to install it first, I'm running chromium and ubuntu 11.04
<shatly> luite2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Saving iptables
<fmntf> another natty installation (with single partition) works fine
<celthunder> tripelb: i'm saying you don't need 256mb
<celthunder> fmntf: yeah probably too restrictive permissions on /home/user
<cjaredrun> xskydevilx: sudo mount blah.iso /media/isoimage/ -t iso9660 -o loop
<tripelb> celthunder what is the distribution you are running?
<Viking667> OverTheHillAndFa: hm. Tried Alt-Tab like usual?
<ActionParsnip> protv_: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<celthunder> tripelb: archlinux
<OverTheHillAndFa> ehm.. no. blush
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: hah. That'll just restart pulseaudio...
<Reign_> celthunder: I don't know what to do and its given me another root prompt
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<tripelb> celthunder, can you see youtube?
<fmntf> celthunder: but why it works with a single partition?
<celthunder> tripelb: distro doesn't matte though theoreticaly any can work
<celthunder> tripelb: yes
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<ac001> actionparsnip do you run that in the console? (sorry for the questions...I'm really new to Linux as you can prob tell)
<OverTheHillAndFa> Viking667: thanks a bunch :)
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: its part of the audio settings isn't it?
<cjaredrun> ^^ @ ActionParsnip :)
<celthunder> Reign_: ? still nothing?? do you have libdvdcss
<ActionParsnip> ac001: you need to use the old school xorg.conf according to that guide.Maybe someone else has a more graceful approach
<protv_> ActionParsnip: Thanks, that worked.
<tripelb> celthunder, this is terrific. I'll check with him. (Dear me I gave away that beautiful pristing Compaq laptop with 48MB.) You'll hear from me if you are around here. xD
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: zing!
<Reign_> celthunder: I installed everything the help instructions told me to. The instructions not searchable by install, DVD nor plug ins
<ActionParsnip> protv_: no worries dude
<neocrypter> ok Guys im at my witts end trying to get 11.04 to even boot i keep haveing the same error's after selecting ubuntu from grub, ive tried reinstalling the whole syste, reinstalling grub, wipeing my mbr and reinstalling grub to it, but nothing seems to work, after i select ubuntu its says "error can not read file" and sometimes "you must load a kernal first" normally its the first one though
<tripelb> celthunder (correction) pristine
<celthunder> tripelb: lol nice
<Snicers-Home> I want to do iptables in a visual maner in gnome, what should I install?
<Reign_> celthunder: I showed you what msg I got twice. I'm having trouble following chat and this comp has a speed problem
<ActionParsnip> neocrypter: boot to liveCD and reinstate grub
<neocrypter> tried that
<celthunder> neocrypter: what did you install grub to and wheres your kernel?
<celthunder> neocrypter: can it find your initramfs?
<luite> oops rebooted the server that I was irssi-ing from
<celthunder> neocrypter: what's your drive configuration and your grub.cfg
<Reign_> celthunder: am I suppose to do something next?
<celthunder> luite: i hate when i do that lol
<celthunder> Reign_: i suggest you use google..
<Viking667> luite: ugh. That's sucky
<Reign_> celthunder: I did for about 3 hours, stopping to read stuff I didn't understand, before I found here
<tho_mas> anyone have any idea of what I can check for my chromium question
<Reign_> celthunder: is there something to type for it to tell me what's wrong?
<celthunder> Reign_: did you add the nonfree repo or whatever repo ubuntu throws libdvdcss etc in?
<Reign_> celthunder: HUH?
<neocrypter> well i jsut ran the installer from the live cd and just let it do its, thing, well atm i just wipped my drive got rid of windows and trying a nothing but ubuntu install ,  now  ill look at all that if this works, im going to re-wipe reinstall 7 then try ubuntu agan dual booting
<cjaredrun> tho_mas: #chromium
<celthunder> tho_mas: chromium and chrome are two different things
<celthunder> tho_mas: you could probably modify the plugin or extension to work in chromium pretty easily though
<Reign_> celthunder: it said I needed 5 things. Three I had to "install" separately. I did everything it told me to.
<ActionParsnip> tho_mas: some plugins need you to run a later version, which are you using?
<luite> but anyway, I know how to do the iptables-save/iptables-restore manually, but those lines are not in my network config, and I cant the rules in my /etc dir, and still ufw manages to restore the rules after reboot, so I'm just wondering where it loads them from (even if it uses some other program like iptables-load to manage the actual loading)
<luite> so it's not about how to do it, I just want to know how it works :)
<ActionParsnip> tho_mas: what is the output of: apt-cache policy chromium-browser | head -n 2 | tail -n 1
<Reign_> celthunder: reviewed again. Tells me to type in somthing and than my password. I try that. It doesn't work either
<celthunder> Reign_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<luite> yay found them, in /lib/ufw/user.rules
<celthunder> Reign_: your question is clearlyt answered there..also that was like result 2 in google
<sveinse> Hi. I've just reinstalled win7 and it has overwritten the MBR. How can I boot my ubuntu to reinstall grub2 once again?
<sveinse> I'm running natty
<Aginor> !grub | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sveinse> thanks
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/6444/solved-recover-grub2-after-reinstalling-windows/
<inetjunky> how do i turn off the new gui in 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Reign_> celthunder: did what it set, not sure if it loaded or not. No frame of reference.
<serpentologist> Anybody using moc player? I got "FATAL_ERROR: Can't receive value from the server." any time I cd to a folder containing any music files (mp3 or flac)
<Reign_> *said
<html_inprogress> cjaredrun,  how are you /
<celthunder> Reign_: well can you play your dvd now or not
<Reign_> celthunder: It processed correctly but did nothing to show it did. It appears I'm playing a movie. TYVM
<pratz> hello all i am using ubuntu and have configured apache2 server, but when i try to run it i am getting "You don't have permission to access /path/media/ on this server."
<pratz> any advice or suggestion will help
<celthunder> pratz: you run apache as root and make sure apache user (httpd by default i believe) can read the folder you pick
<ElvenArcher1> hello, somehow i'm stuk with grub and it doesn't list my windows7 anymore. if i were to restore MBR and again reinstalling grub2, would that help ?
<celthunder> ElvenArcher1: add windows seperately it's not hard upgrading grub to grub2 isn't going to fix it
<celthunder> ElvenArcher1: what's your hdd setup and what parition is windows on
<Aginor> ElvenArcher1: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto for info about the most painfree way to add windows
<ElvenArcher1> celthunder:  all in seperate partitions. windows in /dev/sda2 and ubuntu in /dev/sda3
<celthunder> ElvenArcher1: then in grub your line should be something like root(hd0,2) chainload
<ElvenArcher1> it didn't work
<celthunder> i forget the chainload part but that's the idea
<ElvenArcher1> i did it
<ElvenArcher1> it's been giving me NO BOOTMGR or something like that eror
<luite> can anyone recommend a network backup program that does incremental backups from multiple desktops or servers and keeps a number of older (daily/weekly/monthly) backups?
<pratz> celthunder: i am really not getting it, the directory permission are set to 777, but still i am getting the same error , please i am getting this error from yesterday night and i can not figure it out , any help will be appreciated
<celthunder> luite: unison
<celthunder> pratz: so you an't even run apache or you can and it can't read the files
<celthunder> luite: i'm notsure if unison does incrimental though...i think it just retransfersanything that changed
<pratz> celthunder: i start apache as root user, i change the directory permission, still getting the same error
<Ek|mu5> hey guys
<Ek|mu5> have a question regarding wpa/wpa2 connectivity on 11.04
<celthunder> pratz: what's the permissions of the parent directories of the one giving you issues
<s0u][ight> hello, can i get multitouch gestures like 3 fingers swipe left/right for previous,  next page?
<celthunder> s0u][ight: yeah probably
<luite> celthunder: hmm, cool, written by the author of TAPL :)
<ActionParsnip> !backup  | luite
<ubottu> luite: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<s0u][ight> celthunder: haven't found much info about how
<Ek|mu5> VIA VT6656 USB "integrated" in a Velocity Micro M10 netbook
<ThinkingDragon> hi, i'm having issues with using a Nvidia card in Ubuntu... according to Nvidia-Settings, its always in 80C, and using any application will take it to 100C, anyone knows what to do?
<Ek|mu5> lsusb lists the device properly, lsmod shows vt6656 driver, can iwlist, can associate according to dmesg but it then disconnects
<pratz> celthunder: i just changed it to 777 still the same error
<s0u][ight_> firefox just crashed :| as i typed: haven't found much about multitouch gestures in ubuntu
<celthunder> pratz: ok where are you seeing the error exactly
<satyadeep> can anyone help me out in opening .docx in openoffice ??
<Ek|mu5> dmesg: has this error Scanning [<some hex characters>] not found, disconnected!
<celthunder> satyadeep: theres i believe a plugin and a few online tools that convert it for you
<pratz> celthunder: in the browser
<tripelb> how do I get transmission to start up automatically when I sign into my user? 10.04 desktop.
<satyadeep> celthunder: tried..but of no use..can u suggest me one ?
<celthunder> satyadeep: not really i do my best to stay away from doc and docx in general
<celthunder> pratz: ok
<pratz> Forbidden
<pratz> You don't have permission to access /tradeprocess/media/ on this server.
<celthunder> tripelb: add it to the startup scripts
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: run startup items  and add a new item
<pratz> celthunder: Forbidden
<pratz> You don't have permission to access /tradeprocess/media/ on this server.
<Ek|mu5> wireless worked fine on netbook remix a year ago but installed VT6656 drivers from source
<satyadeep> celthunder: thanx aywayz..
<celthunder> pratz: chmod -R 755 /tradeprocess
<celthunder> pratz: do that and then what happens
<tripelb> I dont know how to get to the startup stuff celthunder ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: add a new item to run: transmission-gtk
<pratz> celthunder: i did the same but facing the same problem
<mars1> Hello
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: press ALT+F2 and start typing start    it will show itself
<tripelb> and ubuntu help ALWAYS FAILS. wait I can google it.
<celthunder> pratz: ok ps auxf |grep apache what user is apache running as
<mars1> I've made some changes to a ubuntu theme (default Radiance) and now I want to revert them. How can I reinstall the theme?
<HypothesisFrog> Can anyone think of a reason why ALSA is producing distortion in my Left Channel but JACK isn't?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: its one of the tools I use to help here
<tripelb> wait, will alt-F2 give me a shell I cant get out of. AGAIN?
<celthunder> tripelb: should be in the menus's somewhere
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: or under system -> preferences
<celthunder> tripelb: alt f6/f7 to get back to gui
<zus> will a 32 bit os recognise all 4 gigs of ram or will ubuntu only see 3gigs like windows did?  i have a 64 bit machin but wonder if 32 os is better to get
<tripelb> I keep getting stuck in that. --- I know I looked in preferences. I ususally dont ask before looking.
<mars1> Anyone?
<celthunder> zus: go for 64 if you can...though yes it'd see all 4gb or it should as it uses PAE
<ThinkingDragon> Hi, i'm on a clean install of Ubuntu 11.04, installed the Nvidia drivers already. Nvidia-Settings reports temperature of 80F, and using ANY app raises it to 100F, I can barely do anything before it shuts down from overheating, suggestions anyone?
<celthunder> zus: no reason not to go 64 bit though...
<pratz> celthunder: this is the output http://pastebin.com/7Hzx618p
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: or if you run:  gedit ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop         and add this text, it will run. http://paste.ubuntu.com/604002/
<zus> celthunder,  this is a new machine for me never had a 64bit tbh. wot is the difference newbie question but never needed to worry till now. the desktop is 32bit the laptop is 64bit
<luite> ThinkingDragon: I had the same problem and "solved" it by manually limiting the clock speed of the gpu to the lowest setting. By the way, did you mean 100C, because 100 Fahrenheit is quite cool for a GPU :)
<Ek|mu5> anyone have WPA2 issues on 11.04???
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: not all adapters can use wpa2 under linux
<FauxFaux> I have Unity getting stuck open, like https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/763275 (but not like #769198), which is closed/fixed but I'm on a newer version; am I expected to re-open it, or raise a new issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 763275 in nux (Ubuntu) "Launcher: auto-hide gets stuck sometimes / Nux don't sent enter/leave events" [Medium,Fix released]
<ThinkingDragon> luite: yeah i meant C. how do i limit the clock speed... i read on the forums about nvclock, but when i try it says my card is not supported (Nvidia GeForce 210)
<celthunder> pratz: ls -al /tradeprocess and /tradeprocess/media please
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, iwlist auth : WPA WPA2 CIPHER-TKIP CIPHER-CCMP
<tripelb> Uh, I admit DumbNess. There is is now in preferences - Startup Applications. -- Apologies for asking.  (skip story)
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: doesn't mean you adapter can use it, the access point is just relaying what it can do
<tripelb> / and this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/automatically-start-programs-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-starts/ shows only 6 things under preferences. I have 30. - I have no idea what the diference is.
<eitch0000> Hi guys. Can someone explain to me how the motd is updated on ubuntu server in 10.04? The update-motd package is not installed, there is no cronjob but still something is updating it. I'm lost =)
<gistian> Hi guys: They said that .7z has a high compress ratio, But why so many people and file use .tar??
<s0u][ight_> does evolution mail support exchange 2010?
<celthunder> s0u][ight_: yes it should though i doubt it supports ActiveSync/PUSH notifications
<pratz> celthunder: here http://pastebin.com/Q8VRXrfH
<luite> ThinkingDragon: one moment, I'll check my config file. a disadvantage is that the gpu is then really locked to that speed, it will not dynamically increase the frequency anymore. this is probably not a problem with unity or the desktop, but will limit performance in games
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, the thing is this worked on 10.10 but had to compile the VIA VT6656 drivers
<ActionParsnip> gistian: you can put extra options on many compression commands and get different levels of compression
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: sounds like a regression bug then
<eitch0000> gistian, 7z does not store ownership and permissions
<celthunder> aha pratz so your web dir is within your home dir? i suggest you use userdir addon then
<s0u][ight_> celthunder: it does complain about the version of exchange used :|
<gistian> ok, I got it ,Thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> gistian: gzip -9 will compress a lot but will take longest
<kromagg> I have some trouble getting unity to work in natty with an ati dual screen setup. There's this bit of the desktop that is misaligned and doesn't get redrawn properly. Anyone know if similar bugs are reported yet? (doesn't seem to be the one mentioned in release notes)
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, it actually authenticates and associates with the AP then drops with: "Scanning [<hex chars>] not found, disconnected !" in dmesg
<celthunder> pratz: or mount -o bind ~/www /var/www
<gistian> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot
<luite> ThinkingDragon: this is the relevant section of my xorg.conf, it works with the nvidia binary driver: http://hpaste.org/46421/etcx11xorgconf
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: tried disabling ipv6 (assuming you don't use it).I've seen it break people's connection
<celthunder> pratz: and then use that dir instead default permissions on your home are restrictive but likely you want to keep it that way
<tripelb> ActionParsnip> tripelb: or if you run:  gedit ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop         and add this text, it will run. http://paste.ubuntu.com/604002/  === I dont know where to store the file or how that applies to what the startup program starter dialog box gives me -- it asks me for a command.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: READ what I wrote. I gave the location.....
<larz> hello i have a problem with a friend wid a wired connection
<s0u][ight_> celthunder: The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector  supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only.
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, IPv6 is set to Ignore on network-manager
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: the command is also outlined in the pastebin
<ThinkingDragon> luite: thanks i'll give it a try...
<ActionParsnip> Ek|mu5: you can disable it in the kernel too with the bootoption:  ipv6.disable=1
<celthunder> s0u][ight_: use imap
<celthunder> s0u][ight_: or pop3
<Ek|mu5> ActionParsnip, Okay I'll try that. Thanks
<luite> ThinkingDragon: is it a laptop by the way?
<larz> can someone please give me some quick help
<tripelb> action, looking.
<crazydip> how do i change the unity lenses shortcuts and the unity launcher top-left mouse shortcut? i don't see any option in ccsm
<s0u][ight> celthunder: The server is running Exchange 5.5. Exchange Connector  supports Microsoft Exchange 2000 and 2003 only.
<kromagg> guess I'll just go try classic
<eitch0000>  
<celthunder> larz: what?
<come_to_get_ban> Hello every body!
<eitch0000> Hi guys. Can someone explain to me how the motd is updated on ubuntu server in 10.04? The update-motd package is not installed, there is no cronjob but still something is updating it. I'm lost =)
<ActionParsnip> hi come_to_get_ban
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I dont understand that. the pastebin is a list of varname=value statements I am to save in (but where) in a file named transmission-gtk.desktop  --- this is all I know. there must be soemthing I dont know that applies. ??
<ActionParsnip> eitch0000: do you mean when you ssh in?
<come_to_get_ban> ActionParsnip: Do you know why I gave this nickname?
<come_to_get_ban> have*
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: read the second line, that details the command executed.
<eitch0000> ActionParsnip, yes
<ThinkingDragon> luite: no, its a small desktop that i use as a HTPC
<ActionParsnip> come_to_get_ban: it doesn't interest me, it is family friendly
<tripelb> the second line is type=application    -- I dont get it.
<ActionParsnip> eitch0000: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ssh-welcome-banner-on-ubuntu/
<crash1hd> hey all I am trying to upgrade my video card nvidia drivers and I have one that is on here but I am getting Unable to correct problems you have held broken packages
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: can you use a pastebinn to give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ThinkingDragon> luite: btw, the overheating never happened when windows was installed, so it cant be a hardware problem
<sockbanana> hey guise, ubernoob question: I'm trying to install a java program. The instructions say "1. Open a Terminal 2. sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre 3.get the latest install package from http://www.i2p2.de/download 4.java -jar i2pinstall-x.x.x.exe"          I'm good until step 4. Can anyone explain how I do this?
<eitch0000> thank you ActionParsnip
<thegoodcushion> How fast are the updates for 11.04 coming?
<larz> celthunder: i have a friend that is having network issues
<thegoodcushion> is it a case of daily updates available?
<tramm> ActionParsnip: Thanks! I think I found my /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png at /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm... :D I hope it's the one!
<ActionParsnip> thegoodcushion: not bad here, but I use apt-fast ;)
<celthunder> larz: explain the issue lol
<ActionParsnip> tramm: sweet
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yeah is there a way to do that in terminal?
<luite> ThinkingDragon: well it could still be. the windows 7 aero desktop doesn't tax the gpu as much as the ubuntu unity desktop in my experience
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: you can install pastebinit and pastebin from there
<larz> celthunder: he can seem to connect to any network (wired or wireless) yet the live cd works
<ThinkingDragon> luite: i tried unity, ubuntu classic, ubuntu classic (safe mode), etc. it happans always
<celthunder> larz: ifconfig -a does he see his network devices
<larz> celthunder:  it is a fresh install too just wid updates
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, its already installed
<larz> celthunder: yes eth0 comes up
<come_to_get_ban> ActionParsnip:  I do one site www.q5.ru on ubuntu+ehcp+joomla second site have online translation from Ip cam(it have onley rtsp:// stream, and I decode it with vlc -v --decode)... it'is you bissenes?
<come_to_get_ban> in you bissines*
<celthunder> larz: ok so ifconfig eth0 <ip> netmask <network mask>
<luite> ThinkingDragon: hmm, it might be a driver problem with the fan controller or something
<celthunder> larz: then route add default gw <gateway ip>
<celthunder> larz: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<mike-w> how to disable touchpad in terminal by a command
<luite> ThinkingDragon: does it actually have a fan?
<ThinkingDragon> luite: i also think its something to do with the drivers... so i tried uninstalling the one from Ubuntu's repositories, and installing the ones from the PPA rep mentioned in the BinaryDriverHowto help page
<larz> celthunder: sorry to sound dumb but is it entered "<ip>" or an acctual number
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, how do I use pastebinit
<ThinkingDragon> luite: yes it does have a fan
<celthunder> larz: <> indicates something you should change to actual info nstuff not in <> type as is
<crazydip> how do i change the unity laucher show/hide delay?
<celthunder> crash1hd: pipe your ouput to pastebinit and it'll give you a link
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: you should be able to pipe the commands to pastebinit
<larz> celthunder:  though so how do i find his ip n network mask (data to enter)
<siva> hello
<tripelb> the second line is type=application    -- I dont get it. ActionParsnip
<luite> ThinkingDragon: oh by the way, the xorg.conf settings I mentioned only work if your gpu has multiple performance levels. you can check in nvidia-settings under GPU 0 / PowerMizer
<celthunder> larz: if it's a home network and he doesn't know it's likelt 255.255.255.0 ...the network mask just helps tell you what subnet you are in
<siva> the top right panel icons on ubu 11.04 is inactive except shut down option
<crash1hd> ok so do I do #<-- is terminal #pastebinit || sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade or #sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade || pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: find the word:  Exec   in the pastebin
<siva> is it a bug
<luite> ThinkingDragon: my 8600m-gt (laptop) has 3 levels, but my geforce 9400 on-board (htpc) only has one
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: the command is:  transmission-gtk
<siva> icant click on bluetooth or speaker etc
<larz> celthunder:  so ifconfig eth0 255.255.255.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 ?
<MK``> Will Ubuntu get confused if a harddrive has more than one extended partition on it?
<celthunder> larz: no
<eitch0000> ActionParsnip, that does not quite explain how the motd gets updated. Is it a cronjob, or something that happens on ssh login?
<MK``> It seems to be a sort of wild-west thing to do that other OSes do not handle well
<ThinkingDragon> luite: in Nvidia-Settings it doesnt say how many performance levels it has... but it says its set to "Performance Level 0" i'll try it anyway and see how it goes
<celthunder> larz: ifconfig eth0 <HIS IP ADDRESS HERE> netmask 255.255.255.0
<ActionParsnip> eitch0000: seems to be stored in /etc/motd.tail    maybe, not sure otherwise
<luite> ThinkingDragon: bah that's what my htpc has too. it still does some dynamic clocking, but I have no idea how this config influences this
<ActionParsnip> eitch0000: may help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/change-openssh-sshd-server-login-banner.html
<larz> celthunder: dont think he has been assigned a internal ip address
<luite> ThinkingDragon: my laptop also has performance level 1 and 2, the config manually locks it to 0
<larz> celthunder: it is the empty cone symbol up top right
<celthunder> larz: yeah pick one not given out by dhcp
<larz> celthunder:  oh i get u
<ThinkingDragon> luite: ok, thanks for all the info. i'm going to go try it now
<bullgard4> 'man apt-get': "update is used to resynchronize the package index files from their sources." What are the filenames and pathes of these "package index files"?
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok :) figured that out here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/604009/
<larz> what was the gate way command?
<tripelb> Could not find the file /home/hara1/.config/auto…/transmission-gtk.desktop.  -- ActionParsnip Where does it expect the file to be? To-Where should I save it?
<larz> celthunder: what was the command after that?
<celthunder> larz: route add default gw <gateway ip (his router>
<red2kic> bullgard4: If I have to guess, I'd say /var/cache/apt/
<celthunder> larz: then echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: that is the file, the file is /home/hara1/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: run:   gedit /home/hara1/.config/auto?/transmission-gtk.desktop    copy the pastebin text I made, paste to gedit, save the file and close gedit. Its literally JUST that
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: copying text from a pastebin to an empty file
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: looks fine then, are you still getting issues?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, excuse me. Mystified but it's in ~/.config/autostart/transmission-gtk.desktop  -- I foind out because "hovering" with my mouse over the title in gedit brough up a floating yellow box that told me so. --- THANKS.  -- one ay I will learn the details.
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, yes
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, BTW I found a terrific webpage teaching me details about linux. It's what I was looking for and it's the level I like.
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: thats all that'startup applications' thing does, it makes those files for you. You can also symlink to the items in /usr/share/applications    and achieve the same
<red2kic> tripelb: Link? :)
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, when I upgraded to 11.04 it removed part of the nvidia drivers and wouldnt boot I had to boot into recovery mode and set xterm to default
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, this page Introduction to Linux - http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: then remove nvidia-common   then you should be using the open driver. You can always run:  sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf    add the text:   blacklist nvidia     press X, press y, press enter   then reboot
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I see you repeated things I had already done. I just didnt "get" that it had already saved the file by the way you had me start gedit. -- Got it now.
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, then when I checked the additional driver it says its there but disabled when I go to activate it I receive the error Unable to correct problems you have held broken packages
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, double thanx
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: np :)
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: sorry, ctrl+x, y, enter
<johnrace> hello
<crash1hd> hmm I dont seem to have a nvidia.conf file
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, I have a nvidia-graohics-drivers.conf file
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, what does blacklist do?
<Tetsuo55> is there a way to quickly minimize all windows in unity?
<tripelb> TIL From a Palmtop with 2 MB of memory to a petabyte storage cluster with hundreds of nodes: add or remove the appropriate packages and Linux fits all.
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: that'll do, just make sure it has that line so the module 'nvidia' doesn't load
<Bane99> is there someone who could help me with an installation question in PM?
<Viking667> quick question - in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, does anyone else have a --natty.list file?
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuo55: super + d
<johnrace> is anyone know the diffrent betwen slackware with ubuntu
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, could it be that because its already in the blacklist that I cant remove or add it?
<come_to_get_ban> =====================ATTENTION PLEASE!========Go TO WWW.Q5.RU. To have information about Russian Telecomunnications==================
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: possibly, if it has a hash at the start of the line then it isn't enforced as it is seen as a comment
<Tetsuo55> ActionParsnip: what is the super button? windows flag?
<Tetsuo55> ActionParsnip:  ok it is, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Tetsuo55: yes, one is superL and the other is superR
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, it doesnt
<Bane99> anyone willing to help a noob install ubuntu?
<Bane99> ;)
<Bane99> =/
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, this was it http://paste.ubuntu.com/604012/
<Carpe|Diem> In kubuntu 11.04 I am unable to get the BCM4212 wireless module working, so far i have installed b43-fwcutter without succes. I cannot bring wlan0 online.
<larz> celthunder:  is how do u know the defult gateway?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: nvidia-173 isn't a module name, remove the number and hyphen, nvidia is the name of the module
<Bane99> i'm just having an issue determining which drive is the drive i want to install ubuntu on
<Bane99> and where to install the bootloader
<ASrock> Hey, I messed something up when I installed Ubuntu, for some reason my region is set up as UK and whenever I google anything it brings up UK pages. How can I set my region to the US?
<Atharva>  How can I access Ubuntu Shared Folders on Windows XP (Using LAN)    ?
<Bane99> nvm i'll ask tomorrow
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, will this allow me to reinstall the new driver?
<Carpe|Diem> Atharva: by using SMB on ubuntu
<larz> j
<bullgard4> red2kic: This includes 2 directories and 2 .bin files. I cannot decide which one is correct. I'd like to know it more precisely.
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: yes, it doesn't affect the package manager in any way, it just stops the kernel loading the named modules
<larz> celthunder: how do i find the defualt gateway?
<Atharva> I can access all shared pc's on Ubuntu but cannot access Ubuntu on other pc's with Windows XP
<eitch0000> ActionParsnip, I finally found out what the situation with motd is, it is a PAM module.
<new_kid1> larz: ifconfig
<Boothk> Bane99: iirc, Ubuntu refers to drives in  the fashion hda, hda1 etc for hard drives and sda, sda1, sdb etc for "special" drives. I'm probably misinformed about this though
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok I will give it a try
<ActionParsnip> Atharva: in windows if you run:   \\servername\sharename      you will see the share
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Boothk> bah, he already left
<larz> celthunder: under what in ifconfig?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> what sup
<drcode> I have strange problem with wifi in internet cafe
<drcode> mybe someone can help
<Carpe|Diem> drcode: tell us
<drcode> i can't connect and windows xp /7 can
<Carpe|Diem> perhaps a wpa problem?
<drcode> In airdump I see pepole connected to thoseap
<ActionParsnip> Atharva: start -> run  in windows lets you 'run' commands
<drcode> cery strange
<Boothk> Anyone got some tips on increasing the performance of UNR 9.10 for Acer Aspire One models?
<drcode> I got diracet connect
<new_kid1>  larz: open terminal & type it
<drcode> or autictated denied
<ActionParsnip> Atharva: in the command I gave, simply change hostname to the name of the ubuntu system and sharename to the name of the share you gave when you setup the share
<drcode> I have bout new wifi card
<drcode>  with the same problem
<red> http://askubuntu.com/questions/35238/cpu-frequency-scaling-in-unity -- when I installed the app and ran it nothing appears in my indicator area, I can see that the app is running with ps -A|grep cpufreq
<larz> new_kid1: what i ment is what field is it in terminal?
<red> Even tested running it as super user, no dice.
<ActionParsnip> drcode: please use one line, hitting enter like that makes it harder to read
<drcode> ok
<larz> new_kid1: in the ifconfig command*
<drcode> any one had same problem in internet cafe
<red2kic> bullgard4: I'm guessing it's pkgcache.bin -- but I can be wrong. Also, in "archives" -- All debs are downloaded to that directory. md5sum, list of files in a package, etc goes in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ -- That's all I know.
<jpgnizak> Hi everyone, I just got 11.04 running, 1.99 grub, the 'startup manager' doesn't seem to work anymore to change the default boot. Does anyone have a nice simple, elegant solution to changing the default boot? Thanks
<new_kid1>  larz: ifconfig etho or ppp0  depending on your connection type
<Boothk> Anyone got some tips on increasing the performance of UNR 9.10 for Acer Aspire One models?
<Boothk> Anyone at all?
<larz> celthunder: ok he has done all the commands u said
<clu3> is it possible to reverse the theme in ubuntu 11 to ubuntu 10 ?
<Questo1337> 1626 nicks, that's plenty
<red2kic> !classic | clu3
<ubottu> clu3: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Martiini> busybox tutorial needed here. my installation stops at the busybox here
<red2kic> clu3: Not sure if that's what you're looking for.
<OngiBot> Ola bruederz
<AngryParsley> quick question: if I were going to buy a netbook to run ubuntu on, what model should I get? buget is <$500
<OngiBot> ikonia brueder && Pici brueder ola!
<AngryParsley> *budget
<clu3> red2kic, thanks, that works, that's waht i want, any ideas how to make it permanent choice?
<red2kic> clu3: I think they keep it that way (as last session used).
<bullgard4> red2kic: Thank you very much for your information and help.
<larz> i need help with a network issue please
<maitrey_> hi, question: I am running ubuntu 10.04 and need a system on my second computer. I am thinking to get 10.10 is it a good idea or does it still have a lots of bugs (as when I've tested it 6month ago). thanks
<bullgard4> !ask | larz
<ubottu> larz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clu3> red2kic, thanks, i'll try to restart now
<red2kic> bullgard4: No problem. Glad to be of an assistance.
<Wizek> hi there
<Boothk> I've recently completed a build script for Acer Aspire One machines, setting permissions/programs etc for UNR 9.10. It works, but it does seem a bit slow. Anyone got any ideas on speeding it up?
<larz> my friends computer isnt recognizing any connections (wired or wireless) Info: eth0 comes up in ifconfig and it is a fresh install on hard drive. Live cd works with both wired n wireless
<red> No matter what Indicator applets I install in Natty, none of them show up -- any ideas?
<Wizek> I've tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 with wubi, but without luck. I get this error after resterting: Try (hd0,0) NTFS5: no wubildr
<Wizek> Any ideas as to how can I fix this?
<red> Could this be some leftover from gnome panel in Gnome Shell (did not have indicator applet in it, but in Avant Window Navigator)
<bromium> where's bodhi?
<Kraw13R> test
<bromium> still need guru's help with dansguardian setting up
<bromium> are there any experienced guys?
<eltigre> hey I have a problem with unity... the left interface doesn't retract
<eltigre> and it is obstructing my work...
<eltigre> any way to stop that behaviour without restarting?
<ikonia> *!*@catv-213-222-167-249.catv.broadband.hu
<eltigre> no idea? hm
<Dragofeu> yohoo
<Dragofeu> :)
<OngiBot> Hozsi
<Crash1hd> Ok so after upgrading to 11.04 now i have no display driver and when I reboot it takes me to a shell prompt
<Crash1hd> when I type startx I get no screens found
<eltigre> hey I have a problem with unity... the left interface doesn't retract
<eltigre> and it is obstructing my work...
<eltigre> anyway to stop that without rebooting?
<Lewoco> I'm tired of having to specify 2 pages per sheet whenever I want to print something from firefox. Is there some way to make it do this by default?
<iomari> greetings, can someone tell  me where I can get the wallpaper for kubuntu live 11.04?
<ptte> Does anyone know how to invert colors in 11.04, classic mode?
<pratz> celthunder: please guide me dude, i am really confused.
<pratz> celthunder: now if my directory structure is wrong then should i move my project to /var/www  ??
<kowa> where to find command list for ubuntu?
<linux> Ok
<Name141> If you use a flash drive, and update Ubuntu on it.. Will it install the updated packages from there on when you use the installer ?
<Name141> Or will it revert back to the old packages when you go to install it on to the hard drive?
<pratz> celthunder: please guide me dude , should i change my directory to /var/www ??
<beli> pratz: what are you planning to do?
<pratz> beli: i am trying to run apache server but i am getting permissions error from apache
<pratz> as celthunder said that my project directory was in my home directory, that is what i am asking him can i change my directory to /var/www
<captceline> hello everyone, i just upgraded to natty because it's been pestering me to for a while, i absolutely can't deal with the new interface, it seems there is no way to downgrade, is there a way to switch the gnome interface back to what it used to be..?
<k_sze> Writing something that is able to communicate with a device file under /dev/ is tantamount to writing a device driver, if I understand correctly, right?
<beli> pratz: you define the webroot in the apache server config...ALL your sites have to be under that webroot
<pratz> beli:  so should that directory be in /var/www ??
<gartral> !gnome3 | captceline
<ubottu> captceline: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<gartral> !gnome | captceline
<ubottu> captceline: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<captceline> wonderful :/
<k_sze> Or is the device driver abstracted by the device file?
<metbsd> how to get ipod to work
<captceline> i wouldn't mind putting up with it until the bugs are fixed but it's completely unusable with a dual screen
<beli> pratz: /var/www ist common for all debian based distros i know
<captceline> is there a way to stop the menus from being put into the panel osx-style? is there a way to not have an identical panel on both of my screens? is there a way to choose which screen unity appears on? those options would at least make it usable but i can't find any options for the panel anywhere now..
<beli> pratz: so you create folders for your webstuff under /var/www like /var/www/pratz-site/...
<pratz> beli k i will try that now
<beli> pratz: and it needs group readable permissions for the webserver user
<karthick87> How to mount a windows drive permanently ?
<beli> partz: www-data for ubuntu
<captceline> also.. if i run gnome-panel i get my old panel back.. can't i disable the new one? :/
<beli> s/partz/pratz/
<beli> karthick87: read about mount and mtab
<karthick87> beli: The window system is connected to a domain.
<Carpe|Diem> Any ideas on how to get BCM4312 working in kubuntu 11.04?
<beli> karthick87: so you want to map a windows network drive, not a partition
<captceline> please somebody help :(
<karthick87> beli: Yes
<beli> karthick87: http://mixeduperic.com/linux/how-to-map-windows-nework-drive-in-ubuntu.html
<Carpe|Diem> captceline: i agree, gnome3 sux. I switched to KDE because of it
<beli> karthick87: and read about smbmount     exec it on boot time
<beli> Carpe|Diem: what about fluxbox? ;)
<mateusz> Hi
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: is it gnome3 that is the problem? according to apt i'm not even running gnome3 and it doesn't look like gnome3 does on the gnome website
<mateusz> how to turn off all those eye candy things in Ubuntu 11.04
<mateusz> ?
<mateusz> I would like to have old gnome 2.32 desktop
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: although it does look just like the screenshots on the ubuntu website
<beli> mateusz: so define that you want to use gnome2 on login screen
<Carpe|Diem> oh, captceline , i thought you were speaking about gnome3
<mateusz> beli, oh.. am I not using gnome2?
<mateusz> beli, I thought it is still gnome2
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: i don't know, i'm using the default for natty narwhal.. with unity and all that stuff
<mateusz> beli, I did not install gnome3 just upgraded to 11.04 Ubuntu
<beli> mateusz: 11.04 is using unity
<syockit> I'm using Intel GMA 950 for my graphics, and my glxinfo gives me SGI as the client glx vendor. Does that mean I'll never ever never ever get hardware-accelerated Flash?
<mateusz> beli, ok thanks... this compositing things are slow and annoying
<Carpe|Diem> captceline: that is gnome3
<beli> mateusz: define "eye-candy-stuff"....... :) ther are many new things with 11.04
<Carpe|Diem> i think
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: it doesn't look like the gnome3 screenshots on the gnome website..
<mateusz> beli, yeah the compositing, shadows, slow but eye-candy transparent alt+tab
<beli> mateusz: System>preferences>appearance>"Visual Effects" Select no effects.
<mateusz> beli, where to find it in unity ?
<lgp171188> Hi, there was a lot of talk about Wayland in Ubuntu 11.04. Is it used by default in the release?
<Carpe|Diem> captceline: open Synaptic package manager and search for gnome
<Carpe|Diem> see what version you have installed
<mateusz> beli, no such a thing there, just theme,background,fonts
<mateusz> beli, that's all
<mateusz> beli, or is it not available for unity?
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: looks like 2.32
<syockit> lgp171188, not installed by default
<Carpe|Diem> oh rly?
<syockit> lgp171188, my aptitude said so
<thomas001> Hi, what is the intention behind ubuntu's /usr/lib filesystem layout? there seem to be some libraries in /usr/lib directly and some in /usr/lib/x86-64-linux-gnu. why are there 2 places for libraries?
<mateusz> beli, ok I am going to switch to gnome2 this is too slow and reminds me gnome3 horror... a desktop completly not usable for work
<mateusz> beli, thanks
<captceline> also, as someone said to me earlier, "Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible."
<captceline> so i don't think gnome3 is the problem
<Carpe|Diem> captceline: seems like im wrong than...anyways, the maxosx style menu bar at the top is *very* annoyinf
<Carpe|Diem> annoying*
<captceline> yeah. is there really no way of disabling it?
<Carpe|Diem> i haven't found it myself
<Carpe|Diem> :/
<syockit> Carpe|Diem, that is part of the unity experience. Maybe it comes with unity's panel
<lgp171188> syockit: Thanks :-) Since even with Wayland running, it would require X to run on top of it ( from what I have read, Wayland is still a project with a lot of scope for growth and improvement). So wanted to clarify :)
<captceline> can't we just remove unity :/
<Carpe|Diem> sudo apt-get remove unity ? xD
<captceline> i'm actually going to try it
<syockit> lgp171188, no support for X11 protocol, so many apps would still need rewrites
<ugliefrog> anyone here use xbmc with mythbox?...if so i need help...channel with 179 users about mythbox offered me AWWW and thats it :)
<Carpe|Diem> captceline: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/news/story/disable_unity_interface_and_restore_original_interface_in_ubuntu_1104.html
<syockit> captceline, when logging in (at the screen where you choose your user name and enter password), is there no choice to log in as old gnome?
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: yeah i tried that already, it doesn't change anything really
<captceline> syockit: i'll try
<ramshot> I found many things in Unity great, but I'm baffled by the amount of features it seems to be flat out missing, and the lack of configurability...
<Carpe|Diem> ramshot: indeed
<hugobugo> Hello! Im trying to dump the accent thats available for ASPELL. Using > aspell dump dicts < I get the language files, i know theres accents named "brittish" for example. Anyone know? I prefer not to cat the aspell dir for this. Regards!
<Carpe|Diem> its just plain bullshit, the unity stuff
<Carpe|Diem> its good for netbooks i suppos
<Carpe|Diem> but not full blown computers
<captceline> syockit = my hero :)
<syockit> captceline, oh you got it? great!
<captceline> yeah! feel stupid for not checking that sooner. awesome stuff.
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with natove resolution 1680x1050_60?
<ramshot> The search was awesome, and I liked the launcher in general, but it's no substitute for a proper desktop-unique taskbar. Ahwell, can't really complain, classic mode works perfect and I'm actually having less work related issues with 11.04 than I had with 10.10
<captceline> Carpe|Diem: choose ubuntu classic at the login screen as syockit suggested, everything back to normal, win
<Carpe|Diem> captceline: nice
<Carpe|Diem> :D
<Carpe|Diem> gonna eat now
<Carpe|Diem> bbl
<captceline> thanks guys.. that was truly terrifying
<captceline> cyall
<syockit> ramshot, I think there's a similar launcher for gnome2. maybe gnome-do?
<ramshot> syockit: Thanks, I'll check it out. Does it have a search like the one in Unity?
<headnotfound> hey
<syockit> ramshot, yes. It's what I used when Unity didn't exist. The search has to be activated using a hotkey (I think I used Win+Space)
<thomas001> hmm okay seems that /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu is for some kind of multi arch support. but when why is there a /usr/lib32 and not a /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu? and why aren't all libraries moved to x86_64-linux-gnu...
<Feyisayo> Hi everyone. I'm dual booting Natty and Windows Vista. On booting to Natty, I often get an unreadable screen with coloured lines. However, I stumbled on a workaround - if I put my computer sleep (Fn + F1) on my laptop. The screen becomes ok. Thought someone might find this useful
<ugliefrog> can someone decipher this error in a log file for me WARNING | mythbox.core | db.py | MainThread | Line 232 | Host frogpondHQ could not be mapped to a backend. Returning master backend frogpondhq instead
<mozeee> hi. i just install openssh-server and my friends have a ssh access to my computer but how can i install FTP and HTTP server on my computer? which packages i have to install?
<mozeee> i'm sure that there would be the packages of HTTP and FTP but i don't know them?
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with natove resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me with pm.
<DX099> hello all, how do i prevent ubuntu from broadcasting my hostname troughout the LAN ?
<Viking667> And I'm wondering where the heck to get rid of a "Invalid EDID...." constantly turning up for me.
<html_inprogress> where can i get red hat ?
<OO2u> Viking667, Invalid EDID... same problem
<Viking667> html_inprogress: redhat.com, I'm assuming. Pull out your wallet though, it'll cost ya.
<OO2u> Viking667, what kind of monitor you have?
<Viking667> I've got two. Both CRT
<Viking667> both 15", one hanging off the DVI port through an adapter, the other's off the VGA port.
<html_inprogress> ok ,thanks  but is there a free version
<Viking667> Video card's ATI HD3450
<bullgard4> man apt.conf: "apt.conf is the main configuration file for the APT suite of tools, but by far not the only place changes to options can be made." How does this fit to '~$ find / -name 'apt.conf' 2>/dev/null; /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf'?
<Viking667> html_inprogress: yeah, look for Fedora, or if you want something closer, look for CentOS
<Viking667> they're both free.
<Viking667> ... but neither have any RedHat branding in.
<Kizza> so is the new ubuntu out yet??
<OO2u> Viking667, to solve this problem we need to find Edid.bin files for our type of monitors
<html_inprogress> yes Kizza,
<mozeee> i just installed the openssh-server in i want to install FTP and HTTP packages as well but would you tell me the name of the packages?
<luite> there are many ftp and http servers
<DX099> any hint ?
<mozeee> luite: the famouse ones?
<MaRk-I> !ftp > mozeee
<ubottu> mozeee, please see my private message
<luite> mozeee: I personally use vsftpd and apache2
<Lee_Kila> you ren ?
<Kizza> whats a good decomprion tool
<Hedgehog456> Kizza: what type of archive do you want to decompress?
<Kizza> 7z
<Kizza> and rar
<Hedgehog456> hmm
<Hedgehog456> packages 7zip and unrar, respectively
<ramshot> syockit: Thanks for the gnome do -hint, exactly what I needed. :)
<Hedgehog456> Kizza: packages 7zip and unrar, respectively
<syockit> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Hedgehog456> I use p7zip-full and unrar :P
<Hedgehog456> so
<Hedgehog456> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Hedgehog456> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Hedgehog456> That's how I do it :D
<Kizza> kk ty
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've got pptpd setup on a ubuntu natty machine with samba setup on it too. I've firewalled down samba to one IP address on the internet and also the ppp local IP address of the same internet machine. I've been doing some bandwidth tests and directly over the internet public IP via samba (to a windows server 2008 r2 server) I can transfer a file through windows file sharing at 36MBytes/sec.
<JediMaster> As soon as I use the local ppp IP address this drops to 2.2MBytes/sec. I can't figure out why, cpu usage on the windows server is about 5% on one of 8 cores, on the Ubuntu side it's showing as 0% cpu usage, what's slowing it down?
<Hedgehog456> Or you can just use file-roller
<Hedgehog456> It's very visually appealing
<syockit> Hedgehog456, I thought file-roller need both of them installed for 7z/rar support?
<chiiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiiz> I need help on gnome3... is it the right chan?
<DX099> ubottu, sugest you to use Windows winrar with wine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kizza> how do iinstall the java enviroment
<Kizza> jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<nesbitt> i tried installing the nvidia dev drivers on my natty installation (by running the script from nvidia) and now it won't boot.  i get to the ubuntu screen with the dots and it just waits there.  anyone know what i could try to fix it other than reinstalling? or how i might be able to get it to work?
<Kizza> how do i use it
<syockit> chiiiiiiz, gnome3 on ubuntu or gnome3 in general? because most users here probably do not use gnome3 as it is still experimental in Ubuntu
<syockit> chiiiiiiz, therefore might be difficult to get support
<DX099> kizza, i suggest you to use windows version of winrar for rar archives
<DX099> with wine
<crazybrain> how to connect phone through USB in Ubuntu 10.10
<boomboorum1> Hi everybody
<crazybrain> Its not detecting my phone
<chiiiiiiz> syockit: gnome3 on ubuntu natty... in fact, I want to change some font size in the css, but I do not know where to look for in the gnome-shell.css file... too many sections
<crazybrain> anyone?
<Samo502> gotta verify something really quick, if i upgrade my windows partition(vista) to 7, it'll screw up grub? yes/no?
<Kizza> how do i run this file jre-6u25-linux-i586.bin
<Samo502> Kizza: i just installed mine via software center :O but to answer your question you can just run it from the terminal
<Samo502> i believe
<DX099> kizza, terminal "chmod +x jre..." then "./jre.."
<syockit> Kizza, did you download from Oracle? Have you tried out the ones provided by Canonical partners first?
<crazybrain1> h
<boomboorum1> My system once in a while (like 2 -3 times a day) just starts over using my memory and swap to almost 2 GB. It starts suddenly and goes for like about 5 minutes. Then Releases the memory and everything starts working fine. System monitor does not show that there is much stuff being used by programs.  But it shows that IOWait is used 100%.  (thanks in advance)
<Kizza> i installed it via the java website
<DX099> kizza, my opinion if you're new to linux, you should just keep yourself to synaptic or apt-get
<boomboorum1> (PS. I am using ubuntu 11.04 - gnome )
<Kizza> so apt-get java.....
<Samo502> boomboorum1: maybe this is a stupid question, but you don't boot with a liveCD or similar do you?
<crazybrain1> Ubuntu is not being able to detect my mobile phone
<crazybrain1> i want to transfer media files
<lgp171188> Kizza: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk if you need the jdk or sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre if you need just the runtime
<Samo502> crazybrain1: what kind of phone is it?
<crazybrain1> samo502,it is maxx mobile phone
<LetsGo67> Hello!  Here's the scoop: my Ubuntu computer is hooked up to an iMac.  But the iMac has a 169 IP address and cannot browse the Internet.  What should i do?
<mozeee> i just run my ftp server (tsftpv) but how can i see the users that is connected to my pc?
<karthick87> Is there any command command to find monitor model ?
<Samo502> crazybrain1: hmm, i've never heard of maxx so i can't really help :S
<Carpe|Diem> Any ideas on how to get BCM4312 working in kubuntu 11.04?
<Da|Mummy> how do i move the unity bar to the bottom instead of left?
<maxi__> how can i change indicator applets in ubuntu 11.04. iwant weather indicator back
<boomboorum1> Samo502:  No I am not
<Samo502> Da|Mummy: you can't
<Da|Mummy> what kinda crap is that?
<Samo502> Da|Mummy: it's there by design and is un-moveable
<gedO> HEllo. I'm looking for good tutorial how to remove encription
<crazybrain1> samo502,can you tell me is there any application that being able to detect mobile phones
<Da|Mummy> nothing in linux is by design and unmovable
<gedO> partition encryption
<Samo502> Da|Mummy: Source reference: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.omgubuntu.co.uk%2F2010%2F12%2Fubuntu-unity-launcher-wont-be-moveable%2F&rct=j&q=unity%20bar%20not%20moveable&ei=vtHDTY26Mabe0QHQ56ixCA&usg=AFQjCNGAtEWz-aoaRooEVcZcE-yZhd7SaA&cad=rja
<crazybrain1> samo502,i tried that with nokia too
<Samo502> damn long google links
<FloodBot1> Samo502: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Samo502> Da|Mummy: anyway, that's the source article
<gedO> HEllo. I'm looking for good tutorial how to remove partition encryption
<Da|Mummy> well what the hell kinda osx crap is that
<maxi__> how can i change indicator applets in ubuntu 11.04. iwant weather indicator back
<LetsGo67> Hello! Here's the scoop: my Ubuntu computer is hooked up to an iMac. But the iMac has a 169 IP address and cannot browse the Internet. What should i do?
<luite> mozeee: I don't think there's a separate program to see the currently logged in users in vsftpd, but you can see who logged in in the vsftpd log file in /var/log, and if you add the line setproctitle_enable=YES to /etc/vsftpd.conf, you can see them in the process list
<Samo502> crazybrain1: i don't have a mobile phone, so i don't know, i was hoping it would be like an iphone or something like that that i've worked with in ubuntu
<Da|Mummy> ok now who can help me figure out why one of my hdds cant be mounted?
<alphamale> how do you install ubuntu on a usb drive where you want to preserve the data on the drive and not format it
<jrib> Da|Mummy: what happens when you try?
<beli> Da|Mummy: you yourself.....
<Da|Mummy> the option to mount it isnt there
<jrib> !persistent | alphamale
<jrib> bah
<offsense_> anyone use cacti monitoring tools in ubuntu?
<Da|Mummy> but i see it in disk utility
<alphamale> usb
<jrib> !persistence | alphamale
<ubottu> alphamale: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<DX099> gedO, on what ?
<Da|Mummy> and mount in terminal doesnt work either
<alphamale> lol
<gedO> On ubuntu 11.04
<beli> Da|Mummy: what about some error messages?
<gedO> DX099, On ubuntu 11.04
<alphamale> so live cd and persistent?
<jrib> Da|Mummy: "doesn't work" is too vague
<alphamale> im trying not to use a cd because my netbook doesnt have one
<Da|Mummy> well the option to mount isnt there in disk utility
<Samo502> alphamale: you could back up the files to your computer, install ubntu on it and partition some off, and move your files on later
<Samo502> ubuntu*
<jrib> Da|Mummy: what happens when you try to mount the partition in the terminal
<beli> Da|Mummy: whats the device name of that drive?
<maxi__> how can i change indicator applets in ubuntu 11.04. iwant weather indicator back??
<Da|Mummy> sda1
<jrib> !install > alphamale
<ubottu> alphamale, please see my private message
<beli> Da|Mummy: a drive is sda
<alphamale> ubuntu 11 needs>gb of memory ?
<jrib> alphamale: there might be more info there too
<Kizza> "the application requires java runtime environment 1.5.0
<beli> Da|Mummy: sda1 is a partition of drive sda
<Da|Mummy> it was working fine in ubuntu maverick
<luite> mozeee: after you've done that, use ps -ef | grep vsftpd
<Kizza> help with error the application requires java runtime environment 1.5.0
<jrib> !java > Kizza
<ubottu> Kizza, please see my private message
<Da|Mummy> what are you trying to say beli?
<beli> mozeee: ps -ef  ¦grep [v]sftpd   to not list the grep job itself
<maxi__> how can i change indicator applets in ubuntu 11.04. iwant weather indicator back
<alphamale> does ubuntu need more than 4gb of space?
<red__> i want to network a mac and ubuntu together, no idea where to start, any help, please!
<mozeee> thanks guys!
<gedO> I'm lookig for a tutorial how to remove partition necryption on UBUNTU 11.04!!!!
<gedO> encrytion*
<mozeee> but how can i change root directory in vsftpd?
<jrib> gedO: you want to know how to remove home encryption?
<beli> mozeee: read the manual ;)
<alphamale> i am running puppy as my main os on a netbook
<Samo502> maxi__: i could help but i'm not on ubuntu to look and make sure i know what i'm doing :P
<constl> I tried XFCE but didn't like so i decided it to remove it with apt-get but unfortunately a lot of applications have been left behind which i really dont want them. Is there way to remove everything that has been installed with xubuntu-dektop package?
<gedO> jrib,  Yes :)
<Da|Mummy> beli, any idea?
<alphamale> i just want to install any distro that can use python, puppy doesnt play well with pyhton
<jrib> !encryption | gedO
<ubottu> gedO: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<alphamale> and i havent been able to install anything from puppy
<artyom> ёлки палки
<qifa> just join
<beli> Da|Mummy: i just wanted to explain basic disc stuff to you....try to mount the partition on terminal with the mount command
<qifa> quit
<maxi__> Samo502: maybe a guess would be great:) on 10.10 itwas so easy
<qifa> logout
<alphamale> i just tried universal installer but it doesnt recognize a 2nd partition on my pendrive
<alphamale> and i had to run it from a windows machine
<Samo502> maxi__: isn't there an add thing when you right click up there? i always recall it having an option to add something if you right click around there
<luite> mozeee: what do you want to do? maybe chroot_local_user=YES to restrict user access to their home dirs
<Samo502> maxi__: that's all i can think of without looking
<luite> mozeee: for the other options, type man vsftpd.conf :)
<maxi__> Samo502: no there isnt anything. thats my problem:) but thanks anyway
<Samo502> maxi__: my linux box is installing service pack 2 for windows vista at the moment so i can get sony vegas on it so i can't reboot it at the moment
<alphamale> does ubuntu need an ext3 file system?
<iceroot> alphamale: not you can use other systems too but fat and ntfs are not working
<beli> alphamale: the filesystems used need to be available for the kernel at boot time...
<beli> alphamale: i mean, the drivers for the filesystems
<alphamale> is there a way to install ubuntu onto a usb pendrive partition
<alphamale> i have a pendrive with two partitions
<iceroot> !usb | alphamale
<ubottu> alphamale: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alphamale> i dont want to erase the main partition
<Samo502> alphamale: i still say back up your main partition files, install ubuntu and leave a partition then place the files back on
<alphamale> sorry i dont understand what you mean sam
<Da|Mummy> i dont know what i just did, but not i cant access any of the drives here except where ubuntu is installed...
<alphamale> i have an o/s on that partition, not just files
<alphamale> i dont want to mess with it
<alphamale> but i have a free other partition
<Samo502> ah
<alphamale> it's already bootable
<alphamale> i have grub4dos on it
<beli> alphamale: you need to be root to mount stuff basically
<Smashcat> Hi, I'm running 10.04 on a server and the latest apt-get upgrade has broken my Postfix/clamav setup. Is there any way to rollback to a previous version easily?
<LetsGo67> Woah dirty computer 169!  That's my iMac's IP address!  How do i fix that?  i already tried to change the cable!
<beli> s/alphamale/DaMummy/
<Da|Mummy> yes i know
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: use a DHCP service or static IPs
<Da|Mummy> ok i managed to mount the other drives, still cant get one of them working
<alphamale> so is there an easy way to install any other linux on my puppy machine
<LetsGo67> Da|Mummy How do i fix that?
<alphamale> it seems overly complicated
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: But this is Ubuntu!  It's supposed t owork!
<alphamale> i spent 3 days trying
<superdump> does anyone know if apt in ubuntu supports ~/.netrc files for user/pass authentication for https repos?
<beli> Da|Mummy: so why dont you try what we are telling you? mount the partition with the mount command on a terminal
<Da|Mummy> why the other ones havent mounted automatically when i reboot is beyond me
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: My computers didn't 169 until Ubuntu 11.04!
<Samo502> Da|Mummy: they aren't set to mount on boot probably
<Da|Mummy> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/500gb    <--right command?
<beli> Da|Mummy: depends...but maybe
<maxi__> anyone aving any experience with virtual box under ubuntu? i want to instal xp with it
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: it does, avail will allow you to publish resources over the local network without static IPs or a DHCP server, but if you want something more, you need more configuration
<Da|Mummy> ok so what did i just do to not have them set to mount on boot? they were earlier
<beli> Da|Mummy: is the mount working on terminal?
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: i have an Android.  Internet works on Ubuntu and Android.  i have an iMac.  Internet doesn't work on iMac.  It says 169.  What do i do?  It worked in 10.10 and below!
<Da|Mummy> mount: mount point /media/500gb does not exist
<Da|Mummy> for the command i said...
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: how to the different computers connect to the network/internet?
<Da|Mummy> grr
<Da|Mummy> sorry made a mistake...
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: It's a direct cable between the Ubuntu laptop and the iMac.
<beli> so create the mountpoint before
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: then you need to share the internet connection
<Da|Mummy> ok still not working
<beli> Da|Mummy: shall we guess the error output?
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: Smartphone <---> Ubuntu <---> iMac
<LetsGo67> What do i do?
<Da|Mummy> mount: mount point /media/500gb does not exist
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: you share the connection from ubuntu to with the mac
<LetsGo67> Do i check the box "available to all users"?
<Da|Mummy> thats all im getting
<beli> Da|Mummy: sudo mkdir /media/500gb
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: Yeah.  There's an Ethernet connection from Android to Ubuntu.  Then there's another Ethernet connection (Shared with other computers) from Ubuntu to iMac.  The iMac says 169.  What do i do?
<Da|Mummy> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<alphamale> ok heres a question, does each physical drive only have one boot record?
<beli> Da|Mummy: and thats all i wanted to know...i cannot see your error replies
<lolzer> hi my internet in ubuntu is slow as i am using dial up
<Da|Mummy> where does -ntfs go?
<lolzer> but i  have a broadband at office
<alphamale> i.e. can you partition a large drive into x bootable virtual drives?
<beli> Da|Mummy: ok, do you know the fstype you are using for that partition?
<lolzer> i wondered if any1 would know  how to make a local server from where i can upgrade
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: so your ubuntu system has 3 network interfaces?
<Da|Mummy> im almost sure its ntfs
<lgp171188> alphamale: Each hard drive has one master boot record and the partitions in the drive can have one volume boot record of their own. You can search the web for these terms and read more
<gedO> jrib: what is  relevant data?
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: two.  One is Android, the other is iMac.
<alphamale> ok thx
<beli> Da|Mummy: so make sure your kernel supports ntfs
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: then how does the ubuntu system connect to the internet?
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: With the smartphone.
<Rickardo1> I have created a new user whith useradd and when I log in as it I only see $ as prompt..  tab doesn´t autosuggest either..   why is that?
<Da|Mummy> i already have another hdd mounted thats ntfs, but what would i need to do to have kernal support ntfs? just for the hell of it?
<Draco_> hi! I've noticed something odd: I played a video on ubuntu, with VLC, and it plays very slow ( like, bolt action, not sure how to translate it, I'm not a native eng speaker ), while the same video with the same software ( VLC ) plays well ( mostly ) on WinXp .... I kinda expected it to go faster on ubuntu, or at least at the same speed, is something wrong?  for instance, the video goes slow because there cpu isn't fast enought, the vid
<FrankJameso> if you have one that is mounted ntfs then that's not the problem, but there should be an ntfs3g package you can install (it's not at kernel level but it gives you ntfs compatibility)
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: then you need follow the internet connection sharing guide to share the connection to the smart phone from the ubuntu system with the mac
<Da|Mummy> whats command in termianl to get this package?
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: but i did!  It wasn't an issue until 11.04
<beli> Da|Mummy: right, if another one is mounted with ntfs your kernel supports ntfs.
<dagon666> Draco_: probably an issue of your video aperture, check glxinfo | grep -i direct
<FrankJameso> Draco : does verything play slowly or just that one video?
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: no version of ubuntu ever automatically bridged interfaces, you have to set that up yourself
<wealth> hi
<Draco_> FrankJameso, just that one ( it's the only highQ video I have, I think )
<zamba> how can i get mplayer to play on a secondary screen automatically?
<beli> Da|Mummy: learn to use apt tools....google for it, read the manuals
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: my Ubuntu computer has 10.*.*.*!
<Da|Mummy> ya i really need to familiarize myself with terminal
<FrankJameso> Draco_, check your graphics drivers, in 11.04 you can use the start button, and then just type in drivers to get to the additional drivers option
<Draco_> dagon666, where I'm supposed to write that line? it doesn't work in console ( command not found )
<Da|Mummy> but right now i really need this dirve to mount like it was in maverick...
<dagon666> Draco_: apt-get install glxinfo
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: 10.* didn't do it either, you're basically setting up your ubuntu system as a router. that's not automatic
<beli> zamba: mplayer -xineramascreen 1
<Da|Mummy> but i do see that i have ntfs-3g installed
<Samo502> tsimpson: so he's going ad-hoc?
<Draco_> FrankJameso, I'm using the opensource drivers, video card is legacy and no longer supported ( Radeon 9600 Pro 256mb ddr )
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: What should i do?
<Draco_> FrankJameso, I've been strongly advised to do not install the propetary drivers ... and I don't know how to do that anyway
<FrankJameso> Da|Mummy, you need to know the name of the usb drive itself ( usually something like /dev/???   (3 letters), type in dmesg to see if you can find it's name. Then, you probably just have to make a directory, and type in sudo mount /dev/??? (need to find 3 letters) /address/to/mountpoint
<Samo502> LetsGo67: so you're trying to set up ubuntu as a router of sorts?
<zamba> beli: thanks! :)
<tsimpson> Samo502: he's connecting his phone (which has the internet connection) to his ubuntu PC, and his ubuntu PC to an iMac. and expecting the imac to automatically pick up the internet connection from the phone
<Da|Mummy> FrankJameso, its not usb, its sata
<Draco_> dagon666, done, but I still get a "command not found"
<FrankJameso> Draco I see, then I'm not sure how to help you
<beli> zamba: np
<Da|Mummy> internal that is
<FrankJameso> Da|Mummy same process either way
<connor__> i need help installing ubuntu 11.04
<Da|Mummy> and its /dev/sdc
<Samo502> tsimpson: so he's wifi teathering his ubuntu and trying to ICS with his imac
<beli> Da|Mummy: it was sda a minute ago...verify that
<Da|Mummy> and i tried sudo mount /dev/sdc /media/500GB
<LetsGo67> Samo502: Mmhmm.
<Draco_> dagon666, wait, it gave me an "not found" error even when I tryed to install it
<lolzer> anyone knowing how to make a ubuntu local server for ubuntu up gradation
<FrankJameso> Da|Mummy I guess you could use dmesg | grep /dev
<Da|Mummy> sorry my mistake, it was sda couple reboots ago
<FrankJameso> that would make it much faster
<Da|Mummy> it is sdc now though :|
<beli> Da|Mummy: hey, i just wanted to make sure that you should verify that!
<LetsGo67> Who messed up 11.04 this bad?
<connor__> when i try installing ubuntu 11.04 it says failed to fetch file
<DirtyDawg> quick question, i have 10.10 installed as 11.04 install is so dim i cant see hardly anything (and yes, laptop is plugged in :p ) when "support" stops, does that mean that the packages etc wont update any longer ?
<Draco_> FrankJameso, I tought maybe there is some process that's eating up too much cpu, that might explain it
<alphamale> is it possible to post pastebin scripts here
<beli> Da|Mummy: retry all the stuff with sda1 then
<tsimpson> Samo502: in short yeah, but he hasn't done anything on the ubuntu system to share connection
<alphamale> will anyone look at them
<Da|Mummy> beli, i did, no go
<beli> Da|Mummy: and check about the partitioning of sda with cfdisk /dev/sda
<Samo502> tsimpson: yeah he has to set up a connection bridge
<Da|Mummy> its sdc now
<Da|Mummy> :|
<beli> Da|Mummy: you cannot mount a drive...you just can mount partitions of a drive
<alphamale> ubotto is trying to help me
<tsimpson> Samo502: that's what I said, but he thinks that it worked automatically in 10.x
<Samo502> tsimpson: unfortunately i've only done ICS on windows
<FrankJameso> Draco_ I would really assume it's the driver, but try installing htop from the terminal, and then running it through the terminal while playing the video to see how much cpu it eats
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with natove resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me pm.
<gedO> Guys, how to remove relevent data from ~/Private???
<Da|Mummy> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<Da|Mummy>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Da|Mummy> from cfdisk :|
<connor__> when i update it says failed to fetch file
<Samo502> Da|Mummy: the tough part is finding the 'any' key
<Da|Mummy> the windows key will fix everything
<beli> Da|Mummy: so lets start at the beginning.....you are trying to mount partitions of an external usb drive, right?
<Da|Mummy> internal
<Draco_> FrankJameso, htop? anyway VLC uses 100%, of course
<Da|Mummy> with only one partition
<gedO> GUYS!!! How to remove relevant data from ~/Private ??
<Samo502> ged0: be more specific?
<FrankJameso> Draco_ it's really using 100% of cpu? what kind of cpu do you have?
<tsimpson> LetsGo67: read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Da|Mummy> why disk utility labels it as Bootable under Partition Flags is beyond me as well
<connor__> ubuntu 11.04  wont install when i try it says failed to fetch file
<Draco_> FrankJameso, good old AMD XP 3000+ ( little more than 2ghz, single core )
<beli> Da|Mummy: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/hdc   and post output via some nopaste site
<Samo502> be right back guys
<FrankJameso> Draco_ that seems a bit excessive, but the two options I see really are either trying with a different video card driver, or with a different codec. There's not much else I could suggest aside from compiling vlc from source, which is a bit complex
<Da|Mummy> sdc i take it instead of hdc?
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  there should be a way made to upgrade with the cd of ubutnu
<beli> Da|Mummy: also post output of:   cat  /dev/mtab; cat /dev/fstab; mount
<LetsGo67> tsimpson: but i did!
<beli> Da|Mummy: no sorry....typo
<Cerda> does the shortcut super + number work with the numpad keys ????
<connor__> when i try installing ubuntu 11.04 it says failed to fetch file
<andrus> how to change ubuntu Natty Narwhal back to Maverick Meerkat
<Draco_> FrankJameso, the point is, I could never imagine the same video, with the same program, to go much slower  on ubuntu than on winxp ... I was expecting quite the opposite actually ...
<gedO> Guys, how to remove relevant data in ~/Private???
<Da|Mummy> beli, http://pastebin.com/WRbzHTkQ
<beli> gedO: what is relevant?
<Da|Mummy> for both commands
<lolzer> andrus what happened ?? why do you want to change
<gedO> beli, Ensure that you have moved all relevant data out of your ~/Private directory
<Draco_> FrankJameso, that's because I'm pretty sure the bottleneck here is the cpu, that's why I took this chance to make a little test, not sure if you get it
<beli> Da|Mummy: /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab          please
<tsimpson> lolzer: there is, see the "Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD" section on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<andrus> it does not recognise monitor
<Draco_> FrankJameso, but yeah, maybe it's the video driver ....
<derek> hello guys
<jiltdil> my login sound is missing how to fix it?
<derek> i'm new here
<connor__> when i try to upgrade ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 it says failed to fetch files
<connor__> a
<connor__> a
<connor__> a
<beli> gedO: relevant for what?
<FloodBot1> connor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gedO> beli, I want to remove home directory encryption
<connor__> a
<connor__> a
<connor__> a
<FloodBot1> connor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Da|Mummy> bash: /etc/mtab: Permission denied
<Da|Mummy> sudo isnt working either
<Draco_> FrankJameso, could you explain me how to install this ati driver? I even downloaded it some day ago, but I don't know what to do with it
<beli> Da|Mummy: sudo?
<LjL> !ops | connor__
<ubottu> connor__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Cerda> does the shortcut super + number work with the numpad keys ????
<Da|Mummy> sudo: /etc/mtab: command not found
<jiltdil> my login sound is missing how to fix it?
<k_sze> xubuntu doesn't have a graphical network interface management application?
<connor__> a
<beli> Da|Mummy: omg..... cat /etc/mtab
<connor__> a
<novitololo> I'm trying to move /home into a new partition.. What's the command that will copy everything from /home to /mnt/newhome?
<bullgard4> man apt.conf: "apt.conf is the main configuration file for the APT suite of tools, but by far not the only place changes to options can be made." How does this fit to '~$ find / -name 'apt.conf' 2>/dev/null; /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf'?
<FrankJameso> Draco_ I'm used to installing the nvidia driver, and I can go through the basic steps needed for that, I'm not too used to ati, so this guide may be more help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Da|Mummy> beli, http://pastebin.com/ANnHCmCT
<gedO> Who can help me to remove home dir encryption????
<popey> gedO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How%20to%20Remove%20an%20Encrypted%20Private%20Directory%20Setup
<gedO> popey, Okey, but what meants to move relevant data??
<beli> novitololo: man cp --> cp -R ------------> but take care of files in use/cache for /home ....you want to do that maybe in single user mode
<popey> gedO: actually that guide is awful
<rjune> I'm using 64bit Natty on a 2.0Ghz Core 2 Duo with 2GB RAM. I'm running into issues where specific software pushes the CPU to 100%(flash, xmoto, pitiviti, openshot) I did not have this issue on my P4 system. I'm looking for potential reasons why the 64bit would behave so much differently
<popey> gedO: you can move it to another folder temporarily
<gedO> okey
<novitololo> beli: cp -R is going to copy hardlinks/softlinks too'
<Da|Mummy> beli, the drive im trying to mount is 500gb, so its not the 120 or the 400gb
<gedO> popey, Okey. What is comand in terminal to move? :)
<popey> gedO: mv
<beli> novitololo: read the manual...you can define it
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  thanks /// is this new or did i miss it earlier??
<novitololo> okay.
<tsimpson> lolzer: it's been available for several years now
<beli> Da|Mummy: same with fstab
<gedO> popey, how move all files in directory to another folder?
<jiltdil> my login sound is missing how to fix it?
<Draco_> FrankJameso, thanks but, that guide doesn't cover the legacy driver I need to install
<popey> gedO: I'd rather not talk though this, because there is the possibility of data loss, let me see if there's a guide online
<gedO> popye, okey :)
<connor__> when i try upgrading ubuntu 10.10 it says failed to fetch files
<Da|Mummy> beli, http://pastebin.com/RLf5Ctai
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  where does the upgrade dialog come??
 * jiltdil no one here that have these problems anytime login sound  missing 
<connor__> main server
<popey> gedO: i cant find a good guide
<connor__> it wont let me upgrade ubuntu
<tsimpson> lolzer: it's run from the CD/ISO
<gedO> popye, So do I. I think I will stay to that awful one
<beli> Da|Mummy: fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<Da|Mummy> connor__, try using livecd/usb?
<connor__> ok
<connor__> bye
<jiltdil> my login sound is missing how to fix it?
<Draco_> FrankJameso, I guess I'll just try, if I screw up the ubuntu install even better ... maybe I should try some other distribution, ty for help
<Da|Mummy> beli, http://pastebin.com/eVf8qx7Z
<administrator__> 怎么玩的
<jon__> Hi, I would like some help with cron
<jiltdil> my login sound is missing how to fix it?
<Da|Mummy> jon__, its best to just ask away, instead of asking to ask
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  should i download amd64 or i386 ??
<beli> Da|Mummy: SFS? its a swapable drive?
<Da|Mummy> jiltdil, stop repeating yourself every 2 min
<turnerbr> I have installed ubuntu 11.04 and it is working perfectly on my samsung r580, my only issue is the bright control that does not work. (the fn keys are working fine to everything else) and even the brightness bar reduces and increases but it doesnt actually change anything on the screen.  How can i fix it?
<administrator__> 外星人的国度？
<Da|Mummy> swapable...?
<jon__> ok after upgrading to 11.04 my cron stopped working. any ideas why
<jiltdil> Da|Mummy:if you know the soltuon how to fix it in natty then help
<tsimpson> lolzer: whichever you are running now
<LjL> !cn | administrator__
<ubottu> administrator__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<beli> Da|Mummy: removable, plugable
<tsimpson> lolzer: but make sure it's the alternative CD or the DVD version
<Da|Mummy> no its a sata internal as i said...
<administrator__> ok
<Da|Mummy> theres a chance its a IDE :|
<beli> Da|Mummy: i never read that...i joined later, remember ;)   try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/somemountpointyoucreatedbefore
<turnerbr> I have installed ubuntu 11.04 and it is working perfectly on my samsung r580, my only issue is the bright control that does not work. (the fn keys are working fine to everything else) and even the brightness bar reduces and increases but it doesnt actually change anything on the screen.  How can i fix it?
<mathews> the applets and texts on panel is not getting highlighted. It started after I installed faenza icon theme.
<Da|Mummy> sudo mkdir /media/MOUNTPOINTNAME to create dir?
<mathews> turnerbr: pls wait
<gedO> Guys, how to copy directory with all files and subfolders to another directory?
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  is there a way to know which one i am running?? i sorry i am new to ubuntu so dont really know where to look
<bazhang> lolzer, the alternative is text only
<mathews> turnerbr: select keyboard from preference and select the model of ur keyboard
<tsimpson> lolzer: run "uname -m" and post what it says
<Da|Mummy> beli, http://pastebin.com/VmBN1eZ5   ok whats the whole ntfs sig is missing about now?
<mathews> turnerbr: preferences...keyboard...keyboard preferences....layouts
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  it says x86_64
<tsimpson> lolzer: then you're running the 64bit version
<beli> Da|Mummy: seems like its logically broken.....can you try to access it on a native ntfs (ms windows) client?
<mathews> the applets and texts on panel is not getting highlighted. It started after I installed faenza icon theme.How to solve this
<Da|Mummy> beli, not unless i install windows now, which i dont really want to do, and dont really want to take it out, to put it somewhere else
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  so amd64 is the one .. right??
<Da|Mummy> beli, but it was mounting and working fine in ubuntu maverick no more then 5 days ago
<beli> Da|Mummy: but you also dont really want to lose data ;) so, its your decision
<Da|Mummy> youre damn right i dont want to lose that data :|
<beli> Da|Mummy: my care worked 5 days ago too...in the meanwhile its overheating ;)
<beli> s/care/car/
<tsimpson> lolzer: yes
<Da|Mummy> what do you say i live cd maverick and see how that works out?
<maxi__> can i run a live cd in virtual box? that sould work right?
<jwtiyar> i have 11.04, but all programs should be maximize to see toolbar ,how to fix?
<beli> Da|Mummy: the output of fdisk -l telling its SYSTEM SFS....and you telling it is ntfs or any other windows file system......tells me that something is logically broken...to prevent data loss i would use a native windows client to verify stuff........
<beli> Da|Mummy: boot a windows cd and use the rescue console...try using chkdsk
<Da|Mummy> hmmm...you might be onto something
<Da|Mummy> now hear me out on this one
<jon__> any ideas on my cron problem guys. this is the cron 0 * * * * /usr/bin/wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.presstoprint.co.uk/cron.php, but it stopped running after natty upgrade
<jrib> jon__: how are you determining that it isn't running?
<beli> jon__: what error is raised?
<Da|Mummy> while i was updating ubuntu through Update manager in maverick, the installation got stuck at like 99% for hours, so i force shut down pc, maybe this caused damage?
<mathews> why the applet not getting highlighted with unity
<Da|Mummy> although ubuntu had no reason to read/write to this drive
<beli> Da|Mummy: maybe...
<beli> Da|Mummy: maybe it was mounted for testing
<jwtiyar> what i have to do??
<Da|Mummy> does windows even have live cd? :|
<jon__> matthews: getting grandchild errors in syslog and the website log does not show a cron event
<beli> Da|Mummy: install cd
<dmesg> Hi, could someone please recommend me a lightweight launcher similar to gnome-do?
<Da|Mummy> and win can boot off cd/dvd w/o installing?
<red2kic> dmesg: ALT+F2 (Gnome).
<tsimpson> Da|Mummy: windows? no
<mathews> jwtiyar: u look on the panel
<beli> Da|Mummy: how did you install windows? with an install cd, or?!
<mathews> In unity the toolbar shows on the panel
<jwtiyar> mathews, i don understand
<Da|Mummy> i dont have windows installed on this machine...
<dmesg> red2kic: not quite what I'm looking for, anything else?
<Da|Mummy> but i do have some windows install dvds
<beli> jon__: paste syslog errors pls
<red2kic> dmesg: docky :P
<mathews> jwtiyar: in unity the toolbar of every window u open shows on the panel
<red2kic> dmesg: deskbar-applet
<Da|Mummy> but i dont remember any windows even having a live cd sorta thing where you can boot it off the dvd w/o installing it first
<jwtiyar> mathews, yes i mean this panel
<mathews> turnerbr: yes u look on there
<jwtiyar> mathews, its not shown if the app is not maximize
<beli> Da|Mummy: you dont need a live cd.-.....you boot into the rescue/recovery mode...what ever its named...it gives you an rescue shell similiar to cmd
<dmesg> red2kic: hmm unfortunately not running gnome, but xfce. Looking for something more in line with krunner/gnome-do just not so heavy (or with qt/mono)
<jon__> beli: May  3 11:00:01 ubuntu-server CRON[1593]: (jon) CMD (/usr/bin/wget -O - -q -t 1 http://www.presstoprint.co.uk/cron.php)
<mathews> turnerbr: u just move ur cursor there
<jon__> May  3 11:00:01 ubuntu-server CRON[1594]: (www-data) CMD (         if test -x /usr/share/drupal6/scripts/cron.sh ; then /usr/share/drupal6/scripts/cron.sh ; fi)
<jon__> May  3 11:00:01 ubuntu-server CRON[1592]: (root) CMD (nano -O - -q -t 1 http://www.presstoprint.co.uk/cron.php)
<jon__> May  3 11:00:01 ubuntu-server CRON[1590]: (CRON) error (grandchild #1592 failed with exit status 1)
<FloodBot1> jon__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mathews> turnerbr: u just move ur cursor there on the panel and see
<beli> jon__:  use nopaste!
<Da|Mummy> beli, what about HIren boot cd MiniXP
<jon__> beli: sorry don't know how
<beli> Da|Mummy: dunno
<mathews> jwtiyar: u just move ur cursor there on the panel and see
<Da|Mummy> go to nopaste.com or pastebin.com
<red2kic> dmesg: What do you use gnome-do often for?
<red2kic> dmesg: That might be the better question.
<jwtiyar> mathews, how?
<Da|Mummy> jon__, paste your text, and submit, you will get a link, just post link instead of 0321975 lines of txt in channel
<mathews> jwtiyar: u move ur mouse pionter
<dmesg> red2kic: sure, launching applications, firefox bookmarks and running terminal commands
<F-3000> jon__: paste.ubuntu.com
<mathews> jwtiyar: u move ur mouse pionter on the panel and see
<red2kic> dmesg: I think the author of gnome-do have been working more hours with gnome3 so there are no upgrades from it for some time now
<beli> jon__:  try to increase loggin caps of cron --> uncomment EXTRA_OPTS="-L 2"           in /etc/default/cron
<jwtiyar> mathews, but its shown when i will maximize
<dmesg> red2kic: yeah I was aware of that - gnome-do development has been quiet of late. Moreover I don't really want to load the mono libraries on my netbook just for it
<beli> jon__: and look into /var/spool/cron for some hints maybe
<red2kic> dmesg: krufer?
<varmia666> turnerbr any good? iv got brightness issue , let us know how U dealt with it please
<jon__> beli: http://nopaste.info/c19ced6cd6.html
<mathews> jwtiyar: it must show even if u taken a minimised window.If not there,just move ur pointer on the panel and see.If not stick here
<dmesg> red2kic: neverheard of it, link? Googling around has given me this as a good candidate http://kaizer.se/wiki/kupfer/
<red2kic> dmesg: Same thing. Typo or something.
<red2kic> dmesg: Try it, I suppose.
<mathews> jwtiyar: or u put ur question on www.askubuntu.com
<jon__> beli: going to look now. hope the nopaste thing works
<jwtiyar> mathews, OK I GOT IT THANKS
<Holdkjeft> Is there a way to get a different compiler version for ubuntu 11.04? the one that ships can't be used for compiling gst-ffmpeg from gstreamer because of linaro bug 771900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771900 in Linaro GCC "Linaro GCC 4.5 switch optimization breaks profiled bootstrap" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771900
<mathews> jwtiyar: ok well
<kleopatra> Can someone plz help me getting Starcraft 2 running on my Ubuntu 11.04? IIf i run wine Installer.exe i get an error
<beli> jon__: works fine :)   you could use io redirection to your crontab lines and log the output to a defined file like:    your crontabcommandline >> /path/to/logfile 2>&1
<jon__> beli: looked but the cron is not run as root. it was created by crontab -e
<KrzykCzapli> hej :)
<blueice> t
<dmesg> red2kic: yep, kupfer works good - though a tad uglier than gnome-do it'll do
<killasmurf86> Hello! I'm writing PhD thesis about OpenSource firewalls. Please vote for your firewall http://poll.bsdroot.lv/ . Stats will be available in about month on wiki.bsdroot.lv. Once stats are available I will delete e-mail addreses (they will not be used to contact you, or given away). Please specify correct email, because you will have to verify it.
<bazhang> killasmurf86, dont poll here
<jon__> beli: thanks for your input. I will try it to see if I can find out why it stopped working
<kleopatra> need help with Starcraft 2 , if someone could help me =) (its the only reason windows is still on my computer)
<Holdkjeft> Anyone mind if I take a poll about whether people polling in IRC channels piss them off? :)
<bazhang> kleopatra, #winehq for particular apps
<kleopatra> thx
<LjL> Holdkjeft: yeah i think the gcc-4.x packages provide alternative versions, but then you have to set CC or configure or whatever to use them
<aar> Hi, I just ran sudo rsync -vax / /media/LinExt (hoping to backup my root directory to an external drive) and it turns out the files are being copied to /Cache. Why is this happening?
<Holdkjeft> Does anyone here know how I can install a less buggy version of gcc on ubuntu 11.04 without messing up binary compatibility and such?
<sipior> Holdkjeft: there are probably PPAs for different versions. all else fails you can build it yourself, of course. what's the problem with the gcc you currently have?
<Cerda> does the shortcut super + number work with the numpad keys ????
<shomon> hi, how do I find out my default gateway? I've tried "ip route" but no idea which one it is...
<pr0ton> hi
<_6Xorg9_> Hi ,Im planing to install ubuntu but when I google mine USB wifi card I see a lot of issues, so my question is would my EDUP 150 m (Realtek 818su chipset) work with Realtek non free drivers?
<pr0ton> so in my country, people dont really have fast connections
<pr0ton> is there any easy way to share installation files (.deb)... i know they're stored in cache
<Holdkjeft> linaro bug # 771900 basically there's a switch statement optimization that causes the compiler to crash. Can't compile gst-ffmpeg because of it
<pr0ton> is there anything else that people use?
<sipior> shomon: there should be a "default via" entry.
<bazhang> pr0ton, with aptoncd
<pr0ton> bazhang, works with pendrives also?
<shomon> aah thanks sipior
<bazhang> !aptoncd | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<josepa> hello
<Cerda> does the Unity dash shortcut super + number work with numpad keys ????
<bazhang> pr0ton, not sure about that
<sipior> Holdkjeft: removing the optimization flag doesn't let you build the library?
<pr0ton> bazhang, it's pretty old too... last update in 2007
<SirDeiu> Cerda: yes is does here
<Cerda> SirDeiu thank you sir!!
<Holdkjeft> Sipior would love to ... but while I can write codecs and such, autotools is my worst nightmare
<Holdkjeft> Sipior dumb question... as I'm almost entirely new to ubuntu (tend to use OS X or my RedHat 5.2 machine which has been perpetually patched for over a decade) what's a PPA?
<dmesg> Hi, how do I re-enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sipior> Holdkjeft: not a dumb question at all. let me find the factoid...
<Superstar> I want to create an encrypted partition and I'm at the ubuntu installation screen where I can allocate space. should I create an ext4 partition with no mount point or should I leave it as free space and create it after?
<sipior> !ppa > Holdkjeft
<ubottu> Holdkjeft, please see my private message
<Holdkjeft> thanks will look into it
<rob_p> Holdkjeft: Wow! Still using RH5!  That's what I started out on all those years ago! :)
<red2kic> Superstar: Use Ubuntu's Guided Partition Option if you aren't confident. There are some manual guides on Internet too.
<SirDeiu> dmesg: go to System Settings (Control Center) / Keyboard / Layouts / Options / Key sequence to kill X server
<jacobt> hey room im having problems in ubuntu 11.04 w/ my nividea graphics card i have no 3d
<shomon> I have ubuntu 10.10, and in it runs windows xp as a guest os in virtualbox. How do I connect a network printer to XP?
<fixxxermet> What is the correct way to have root execute a script on startup?
<red2kic> fixxxermet: /etc/rc.local (assuming you don't need X)
<kleopatra> How can i get better at using linux? Always if i have a severe (in my eyes) problem i have to ask in irc or forums but i want to be able to solve problems on my own someday. But most times i dont even know where to look for the errors
<dmesg> SirDeiu: unfortunately I'm using xfce, not gnome/unity
<red2kic> !startup | fixxxermet
<ubottu> fixxxermet: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<fixxxermet> !boot | fixxxermet
<ubottu> fixxxermet, please see my private message
<jacobt> does nvidia have a driver for ubuntu?
<shomon> kleopatra, there are a few linux admin books, try oreilly. also knowing basics of networking, web, how processes work or whatever your intended area is will help.
<nibbler_> kleopatra, if you have a problem, use "aptitude search KEYWORD" to find software dealing with the problem KEYWORD, then read the manpage, isntall the software, google it?
<Ratz> Hi all, I've installed ubuntu 11.04 and run "apt-get remove unity" to get rid of the new UI and go back to the proper one.. however unity's still listed as an option on login and if you take it, you get a blank UI and no chance to log out.
<Ratz> So, how do I remove it as being even a login option?
<red2kic> kleopatra: Experiences make you better at everything. Practices makes perfect. Use Google when you have specific error message, eg "ubuntu, message_here, solved"
<SirDeiu> dmesg: try this command line: " setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp "
<josepa> i can't install ubuntu in mi Notebook, I have Ubuntu 10.04 and it doesn let me upgrade to 11.04... i havn't an option in the Update Manager to upgrade... some help?
<erix> Hi everyone , How does ln -s works  ? in this format ln  -s <FROM> <TO>
<lolzer> gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" didnt do a thing
<lolzer> please help
<nibbler_> erix, i'm working with linux for >10 years now, but for this i always have to use the manpage before using ;-)
<rob_p> erix: ln -s /path/to/src /path/to/dst
<red2kic> erix: "cd ~/Desktop ; ln -s /tmp/ Shortcut-To-Tmp"
<kleopatra> Hmm for exampkle the last problem i had was that my mousepointer disappeared sometimes. After sending a dozen of logs to irc it came out that somwehow fbdev or something like this was used instead of my fglrx driver. I didnt know how it could happen nor how to fix it
<dmesg> SirDeiu: works a treat, thanks!
<erix> Thanks a lot for all
<SirDeiu> dmesg: ok :)
<LjL> hateball: welcome to #acorn
<erix> I will make a symlink between sites-avaiable and sites-enabled under apache folder
<josepa> i can't install ubuntu in mi Notebook, I have Ubuntu 10.04 and it doesn let me upgrade to 11.04... i havn't an option in the Update Manager to upgrade... some help?
<nibbler_> kleopatra, well.. logs are important, knowledge of your system.... but these kind of error are for sure not easy to spot
<rob_p> erix: Why not use a2ensite?
<alphamale> i got the command line grub4dos working to run kernel and initrd then it jsut crashed and exited to grub
<red2kic> josepa: Stay on LTS (10.04) -- You don't have to upgrade.
<erix> Is it the same thing ?
<nibbler_> josep: guess you are set to only use LTS releases somewhere in the packet manager
<josepa> yes
<red2kic> josepa: That's the whole point of using LTS, long-term support. You're good for 5 years from LTS release date.
<rob_p> erix: a2ensite is a utility that takes care of creating the sym-link for you. :)
<nibbler_> erix, for this just use a2ensite and a2dissit
<jacobt> if i try installing nvidia driver i get just a terminal no active x i remove my xorg.conf it rebuilds and i have 2d just fine
<erix> wuw :)
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" didnt do a thing
<erix> I didt know it
<rob_p> erix: Simply do, "sudo a2ensite name_of_site"
<josepa> ah ok... so, what I have to do to change that?
<nibbler_> erix, i dont think this does any more then creating the symlink for you, so do as you wish :)
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  the site said "If the upgrade dialog is not displayed for any reason, you may also run the following command using Alt+F2: "
<rob_p> erix: ...but the site name must exist in the sites-available directory.
<RicardoPerez> Hi! Can anybody tell me how can I submit a bugreport if I find a bug in the geoip.ubuntu.com database?
<RicardoPerez> geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup tells me that my timezone is Africa/Ceuta, but the right timezone should be Europe/Madrid
<alphamale> can someone help me boot from usb, i followed these instructions...http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<red2kic> !bug | RichardJ
<ubottu> RichardJ: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<red2kic> RicardoPerez: See above (oops)
<erix> Yep I created an sitename under sites-avaiable and I enabled with a2enmod, Besides, Do I need to disable default site name under sites-avaiable ?
<red2kic> !usb | alphamale
<_6Xorg9_> Which is the best usb Wifi card the works well with ubuntu and aircrack ?
<ubottu> alphamale: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RicardoPerez> red2kic: thanks. however, what's the package name for the geoip.ubuntu.com online service?
<rob_p> nibbler_: That's correct.  But it seems easier for people to use than doing, "sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/site_name /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/site-name"
<ylmfos> s
<ylmfos> music !
<red2kic> RicardoPerez: I have no idea. I'm on debian.
<ylmfos> 说中文
<rob_p> erix: It's a2ensite. You use a2enmod to enable modules.
<RicardoPerez> red2kic: IMHO, there's no source package because geoip.ubuntu.com is an online service, not a package
<LjL> !cn | ylmfos
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<erix> sorry :)
<ylmfos> ……
<josepa> I did it! thanks for your help... i changed the only LTS upgrates to Normal upgrades and the option appeared... thanx!
<jdobrien> dang the last update to usb-creator is busted :(
<jacobt> can someone help me w/ an xorg problem?
<lolzer> <tsimpson>  sorry to disturb you ... i got the wrong cd
<red2kic> RicardoPerez: Hmm. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoip
<red2kic> RicardoPerez: Something I found. Relevant? I don't know.
<RicardoPerez> red2kic: thank you very much
<p0s> hi. i made a fresh install of natty (amd64, setup over PXE). it randomly does not boot (with a failure rate of >90%), instead it drops into a purple screen. after adding "nosplash" and removing "quiet" from the kernel command line i was able to see that it drops into an initramfs shell, the purple splashscreen probably hides this.  further, adding the "nosplash" option to the kernel command line via the grub menu is also difficult, because grub randomly
<p0s> dies with "alloc magic is broken at 0x3fdb7230" then (failure rate also >90%). the value of 0x3fdb7230 is always the same and there are zero google results for it. i would like to trace the problems down if someone is here who can help me with it & then file the bugtracker entries.
<FloodBot1> p0s: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roman__> how do I add iso-8859-1 as chooseable charset in my terminal? using ubuntu 11.04
<crissi-> hi
<crissi-> i have a problem using debus withing python in console
<tasslehoff> My touchpad has died on me, but the rest of the system is up and running. Is there a way to reload the touchpad driver?
<linuxster> man screen
<crissi-> http://paste.debian.net/116158/
<Gnea> tasslehoff: should be able to rmmod and modprobe
<roman__> how do I add iso-8859-1 as chooseable charset in my terminal? using ubuntu 11.04
<SpaceBass> join #linux
<SpaceBass> oops
<crissi-> under debian it works nice
<Ratz> Ah-ha!  Despite purging the pustules of unity, I had failed to remove its entry in /usr/share/xsessions/  once that was gone it's golden again.
<v4nelle> guys is there an app which dont allow you to move/edit your widgets?
<coconutz> when i load ubuntu server its hangs on grub , like he tells me to select one of the things there.. and there is no countdown to select default how can i set it ?
<v4nelle> wrong room
<v4nelle> lol
<Ratz> coconutz: Can you manually select anything?
<coconutz> yeah
<quackaduck> coconutz: i think you can set that at your grub config
<tasslehoff> Gnea: yeah. just gotta figure out what module it is
<coconutz> where?
<Ratz> coconutz: If you change /etc/default/grub you'll see default options
<Ratz> coconutz: Once you're done with that run sudo grub-update and that should be it.
<eroomde_> hello - can I make alt+vertical-mouse-movement into scroll? So I can scroll on my thinkpad which has one of those nipples
<Ratz> Sorry, update-grub2 rather.
<Gnea> tasslehoff: lsmod  will tell you what modules are currently loaded
<user_> ngulkokan@hotmail.com
<SpaceBass> is there a way to emulate an X environment via a web interface? I have a server without X installed, however there is one critical app that is GUI based. I'd hate to install X just to run it, can I make it think its running in an X environment which I can access via some kind of web, vnc, or other interface?
<linuxster> ?joim #linux
<coconutz> http://pastebin.com/7qegjLTE
<linuxster> ?join #linux
<user_> ayrullah
<user_> user
<Ratz> coconutz: GRUB_DEFAULT=0 shows you which one is the default
<Ratz> So 0 is the topmost entry, 1 is the one under that etc.
<tasslehoff> Gnea: hm. tapping worked, and suddenly it woke up again (after 5 minutes or so...)
<aeon-ltd> linuxster: / not ?
<coconutz> i paste it after i did grub update2
<Gnea> tasslehoff: weird... is it a netbook?
<coconutz> its now ok this config
<coconutz> ?
<tasslehoff> Gnea: MacBook Pro
<Ratz> coconutz: The entry GRUB_TIMEOUT=2 should give you 2 seconds to change your mind.
<coconutz> what is hidden timeout?
<SpaceBass> nice move spacebars?ask a question and then quit your irc program...
<Ratz> I /think/ it just doesn't give you a timer.
<Ratz> coconutz: It looks fine to me, but you may want to give yourself more than 2 seconds.
<quackaduck> SpaceBass: have you tried it over SSH?
<Gnea> tasslehoff: have you read this yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Ratz> Some graphics cards haven't quite got their act together when grub2 starts and you may need 5 seconds or so.
<p0s> SpaceBass: there is a virtual X framebuffer
<SpaceBass> quackaduck, the program? Its a guy program? I mean, I can tunnel X and run the gui on a remote machine, but thats less than ideal
<SpaceBass> p0s, how does one access the interface if needed?
<p0s> SpaceBass: if you dont have to actually use the gui which the app provides then you can use it to make it run without any actual x display: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvfb
<p0s> SpaceBass: i think you cannot. but that might have changed, i dont know.
<SpaceBass> thanks p0s ! thats got a strong potential
<coconutz> ratz: yeah, you right thats my girlfriend says all the time!
<coconutz> hehe
<SpaceBass> I'd love to be able to VNC in if needed, but not the end of the world?great solution, thanks!
<tasslehoff> Gnea: yep. followed that the last times I installed Ubuntu on my Mac
<quackaduck> SpaceBass: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<Itqan> hi folks!
<p0s> SpaceBass: typically you would run the app on a machine which DOES have X, preconfigure it there, then copy it over & run it with xvfb...
<Itqan> im new here
<dominus_> /qi/quit
<moriramar> Excuse me, I have a problem using gpg with LUKS in my Ubuntu 10.10 LiveUSB. command : gpg -d go.gpg | cryptsetup luksFormat -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 /dev/sda1
<moriramar> it says gpg: Error writing to `-': Broken pipe      gpg: handle plaintext failed: file write error
<star0119> Itqan: im new here too
<star0119> :-)
<ylmfos> ｙｅａｈ
<schnuffle> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Itqan> hizz
<AvnHmnd> i was wondering if there is anyone out there who would be wiling to help a total linux noob who decided to dive off the deck of the windows ship head first
<moriramar> for uname : Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:25:51 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<moriramar> LiveUSB is built with universal-usb-installer, since ubuntu's liveusb tools cannot be forced to install on my USB HDD.(i dunno why)
<schnuffle> AvnHmnd: in here as soon as you ask you'll get help
<Itqan> i have a problem with my ubuntu 10.10 it just freezes after 5 mins of use i tried uninstalling all ubuntuone packages and now the frequency of freezing is reduced but the problem still persists
<AvnHmnd> trying to install the applications i used in windows on my fresh new ubuntu install
<jacobt> does anyone ellse have problems w/ nvidia 3d graphics support?
<AvnHmnd> for instance i am trying to install jdownloader
<schnuffle> AvnHmnd: Windows apps or Linux apps?
<AvnHmnd> schnuffle thank you jdownloader
<moriramar> Itqan: before it freezed, did you get any information or warning?
<Itqan> no
<AvnHmnd> not fully understanding the direction of the their site
<Itqan> its behaves normally
<Itqan> and then suddenly
<schnuffle> AvnHmnd: try http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jdownloader
<DirtyDawg> quick question, i have 10.10 installed as 11.04 install is so dim i cant see hardly anything (and yes, laptop is plugged in :p ) when "support" stops, does that mean that the packages etc wont update any longer ?
<moriramar> jacobt: i highly doubt that they will answer you. ask directly. :)
<xXRATXx> bonjour
<AvnHmnd> thank you schnuffle
<Itqan> it freezes and i cant even move the mouse
<s3m4r> x
<Itqan> or turn off computer
<schnuffle> !fr | xXRATXx
<xXRATXx> where is backtrack french?
<ubottu> xXRATXx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<moriramar> good, my empathy freezed...
<jacobt> what d
<moriramar> Excuse me, I have a problem using gpg with LUKS in my Ubuntu 10.10 LiveUSB. command : gpg -d go.gpg | cryptsetup luksFormat -c aes-xts-plain -s 512 /dev/sda1.
<jacobt> moriramar: what do you mean ask directly?
<bencc> isn't it possible to create a group and a user with the same name? "/usr/sbin/groupadd demo" and "/usr/sbin/adduser demo" gives me "The group 'demo' already exists'
<moriramar> jacobt: forget it. the irc client freezed and it delayed.
<jacobt> ok
<fasp> I'm trying to understand the output of "dmesg" (after modprobe evbug). what do type, code and value stand for?
<moriramar> bencc: when you create a user, a group named after the user's name is already created,  iirc.
<schnuffle> bencc: normally a new user gets a group with the same name
<rob_p> bencc: You can view the current list of groups on your system by doing, "ls /etc/group"  If that group is found in the list, then it already exists! :)
<jacobt> i have no 3d support and unity won't work it defaultsback to normal desktop setting
<bencc> moriramar: so I should delete the group first?
<rob_p> bencc: I meant, "cat /etc/group"
<matthias_> when I just updated ubuntu, I got arnings like   cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<moriramar> bencc: i am not sure whether you want to do that. what do you want to do?
<bencc> rob_p: I've created the group so I know it is there
<matthias_> any ideas aboutthese warnings? is that something serious?
<erix> I disable(with a2dissite default) default site under sites-avaiable and then I enabled mysite with a2ensite mysite. but I got an error which is Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite. Whats wrong ?
<rob_p> bencc: So then why remove it?  What are you trying to do?
<bencc> moriramar: I want to create a user demo which belongs to a group demo that can use sudo
<moriramar> matthias_: i experienced that also, but nothing serious happened. i guess it does not matter.
<schnuffle> erix: try apachectl configtest to see errors
<matthias_> moriramar: ok, thanks
<Oppe> I am not sure if it's the correct please to ask, but I have an ubuntu server.. which is accessable from everywhere (both http and ssh).. however a specific application we made under tomcat is only accessable inside the university's network (need vpn to see it).. any clue what could be the reason?
<user_> arula
<user_> user
<erix> Yep I did and it produces above error
<moriramar> bencc, so just write the entry in your /etc/sudoers. no need to remove the group.
<user_> users
<schnuffle> Oppe: apache rules or iptables
<bencc> moriramar: but I can't create the user
<erix> Servername takes one parameter
<moriramar> bencc: you have created that user.
<bencc> moriramar: at least not with /usr/sbin/adduser
<moriramar> bencc: cat /etc/shadow to check that.
<jacobt> if i run nvidia-config my x dies and i need to remove my xorg.conf for linux to rebuilt it
<user_> ubuntu
<erix> But intresting  I didnt get this error before disabling the default
<moriramar> user_: no flood here.
<user_> edubunt
<alphamale> anyone familiar with grub4dos
<bazhang> user_, do you have a support question?
<bencc> moriramar: it's not there
<schnuffle> erix: then maybe you miss the a virtual config option check the default site
<moriramar> bencc: well, you can do this: useradd -g youknowwho youknowho.
<moriramar> bencc: add other parameters according to your demands.
<bencc> moriramar:  thanks
<moriramar> bencc: you are welcome.
<jacobt> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Al-Bawi> how do updtage sound plugins in command line?
<Al-Bawi> how do update sound plugins in command line:?
<InHisName> My 11.04 is still freezing up after several hours of no imputs.   It will come out of screen saver mode at first but much later is unresponsive to any keyboard or mouse actions.   Only 10 sec of power button works.
<tolostoy> hi i am looking for people who wants to share cloud server whit me my idea is that few people can hire server and can use it together as web hosting and storage
<schnuffle> Al-Bawi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade updates everything
<bazhang> tolostoy, thats off topic here
<ttry> i need to reinstall grub, after reinstall all i get is "Installation finished. No error reported." - the documentation shows extra lines like (hda0,0) ..which i dont see
<Oppe> schnuffle in the sites-enabled configs i should find these rules? or somewhere else? I don't run iptables..
<Dr_Willis> Al-Bawi:  plugins for what? or do you mean the sound card drivers?
<Itqan> guyz could you plese help me too its just 1 month ive suffering from this problem and still cant give ubuntu a try
<ttry> after installing windows, and after messing up trying to reinstall grub, i cant load any OS now, it only boots to grub terminal
<rob_p> bencc: If you manually added the group before using the useradd command, that would be why it's failing to create the new user account. As long as no other accounts are members of that group, it would be safe to remove.  Then you can create the new user account, which will automatically create the group.
<Al-Bawi> Dr_Willis: i cant play my music
<bencc> moriramar: shouldn't it create the home dir for the user by default?
<schnuffle> Oppe: does the server has more then one network card?
<Itqan> ubuntu 9.04 worked good for me
<Dr_Willis> !sound | Al-Bawi
<ubottu> Al-Bawi: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<moriramar> InHisName: i think you might want to check you power settings to let it not suspend. it should be in your application list and search for it patiently. :(
<bencc> rob_p: what is the easiest way to create a user demo with group demo with /home/demo dir that can sudo
<Furai`> Hi!
<moriramar> bencc: if you add -m, it will create home dir, otherwise it won't
<rob_p> bencc: do, "sudo adduser demo"
<rgb247> hi to everyone
<Oppe> schnuffle the application runs under 8080 port.. but in the apache I have virtualhost only for *:80 .. but still is accessable and working inside the network but not if you try to access it from outside. No there is only 1 card
<InHisName> Its 'on ac power' = never   moriramar
<bencc> moriramar: so I'll remove the user and create it again
<AvnHmnd> schnuffle can you explain how to chmod +x jd.sh
<moriramar> bencc: useradd -m -g demo -s /bin/bash demo
<jacobt> y is my irc chat not scrolling?
<rgb247> I need a tool for ubuntu to search into files from a directory for a string, anyone know something?
<tolostoy> bazhang, where can i ask for such thing ?
<roasted> Where within Ubuntu can I see the DNS servers in a config file?
<AvnHmnd> schnuffle when you get a chance thanks
<schnuffle> AvnHmnd: open a terminal and execute the command: chmod +x /path/to/jd.sh
<moriramar> bencc: :)
<bazhang> tolostoy, no idea really. perhaps #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dulak> rgb247: grep -r stringhere /path/to/search
<bencc> moriramar: now it also deleted the group :) so I'll add a param to create the group as well
<Navel> 嗨
<killasmurf86> Hello! I'm writing PhD thesis about OpenSource firewalls. Please vote for your firewall http://poll.bsdroot.lv/ . Stats will be available in about month on wiki.bsdroot.lv. Once stats are available I will delete e-mail addreses (they will not be used to contact you, or given away). Please specify correct email, because you will have to verify it (when checking mailbox, please check spam folder as well).
<schnuffle> Oppe: Can you reach the server from the outside network, with a ping
<schnuffle> ?
<rob_p> moriramar: It's *much* easier to use adduser instead of useradd, otherwise you have to manually specify things like groups, shell, home dir, etc.
<erix> this is the error = "ServerName takes one argument, The hostname and port of the server"
<tolostoy> bazhang thanks
<r4y> Jacobt did you say what irc client you are using?, I am running chatzilla
<moriramar> Navel: no chinese character here, for chinese people : #ubuntu-cn , for taiwanese people : $ubuntu-tw
<AvnHmnd> so i should have the jd.sh file stored inside the jdownloader directory
<rob_p> bencc: Use adduser, not useradd!
<schnuffle> erix: paste you config, so that we can have a look at it
<InHisName> rgb247:  grep "string" directory/*
<jacobt> im runnign pidgin
<erix> ok buddy
<AvnHmnd> and execute it from there using the terminal
<wensleydale> hello. does anyone know the command to find out the internal ip of a router?
<bencc> rob_p: why adduser and not useradd?
<schnuffle> AvnHmnd: yes
<moriramar> bencc: no need to add a param to create the group. if the group is not available, it will do this automatically.
<AvnHmnd> awesome thank you again
<moriramar> bencc: but no matter.
<schnuffle> AvnHmnd: to change into that directory you do a cd <name of the directory>
<bencc> moriramar: cool. why rob_p suggested adduser instead of useradd?
<r4y> I haven't tried but konversation and Chatzilla
<cfy> hi all,does someone run lispworks on ubuntu ?
<moriramar> rob_p: for me the same, at least it does not bite me. :)
<rob_p> bencc: Because useradd is a low-level utility designed for scripting, etc.  See the manpage for details (man useradd) and you'll see that useradd's manpage encourages the use of adduser for adding new users.
<qin> bencc: adduser is more Debian, than oldish useradd
<schnuffle> wensleydale: a router that you are connected to? If it's a DSL router check your default gateway that should be the internal IP
<jacobt> im goignm to switch to chat zilla brb
<moriramar> bencc: hmm, one is user-friendly and the other is not.
<AvnHmnd> okay i will try it out
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, I installed Ubuntu on my HP Pavillion DV6
<r4y> Cool, I am glad to have helped you out. It's great IMO
<Kizza> how do i fix E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the sun-java6-jre package
<rob_p> moriramar: That's fine.  But it's easier for most folks to use adduser because it does all the work for you! :)
<atdprhs> however, I installed it manually partitioned, I can see the C and it's files
<atdprhs> but windows doesn't want to boot?
<Al-Bawi> my internet company said that if your speed download is high , the download will not complete , now i want to set a downloading limit of 20 kbs/s maximum , how can i do it?
<Navel> カ
<cfy> wensleydale: the ip of route?
<atdprhs> it gives me an error when I go into the windows after ubuntu installation
<atdprhs> any idea about how to fix this?
<wensleydale> schnuffle: yes im connected to a dsl router on eth0 where is my default gateway displayed please?
<cfy> wensleydale: 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 ?
<syockit> Kizza, please enable the partners repo
<wensleydale> cfy: i will try those addresses. thanks
<giannis> hello
<rgb247> thanks you, but what does the "grep" command? I see a lot of text in terminal after I typed
<quackaduck> atdprhs: try fixmbr via windows recovery console
<rgb247> that is searching?
<Geforce88> ubuntu 11.04 . if i change out sound cards, and ubuntu doesn't 'detect' my card, what is the command to reset drivers like you use the dpkg-reconfigure for graphics, but for sound ?
<moriramar> rob_p: well, i am corrupted by gentoo's handbook...
<atdprhs> fixmbr?
<schnuffle> wensleydale:  route and then check for default
<atdprhs> what is that?
<Dulak> wensleydale: open a terminal and type 'netstat -rn' to get a list of all route
<giannis> does anyone knows the python irc-channel
<atdprhs> I can't go into my windows quackaduck
<Dulak> giannis: #python
<erix> http://pastebin.com/JmiNS4Sg
<fasp> I'm trying to understand the output of "dmesg" (after modprobe evbug). what do type, code and value stand for?
<rob_p> moriramar: Hehe! That's ok.  Old habits die hard! :)
<wensleydale> cfy: got it. thank you!
<quackaduck> yes, use the recovery console from your windows cd
<wensleydale> schnuffle: thank you :-)
<mathews> I cannot play online games as it says no java installed but I installed ubuntu extras
<giannis> i type this and seemed "#python-uregistered
<giannis> why?
<quackaduck> yes, use the recovery console from your windows cd atdprhs
<atdprhs> will I lose Ubuntu?
<schnuffle> erix: make sure you have a listening statement for port 443, nirmally made in ports.conf
<Al-Bawi> how can limit the speed of downloading to reach 20 kb/s maximum?
<wensleydale> Dulak: that is a very helpful command. I will remember that :-)
<Dulak> giannis: you need to register your nick to get into #python
<giannis> how can i do this
<schnuffle> erix: and set a FQDN for Servername
<mathews> I cannot play online games as it says no java installed but I installed ubuntu restricted extras.
<quackaduck> atdprhs: well before u do that, what error does windows give u when booting into it
<moriramar> i give up. i will make a ubuntu-11.04 liveusb...
<atdprhs> okayz, give me one minute to restart to my windows back again because ubuntu is installing a driver installation
<karthick87> Head set is not working in 10.04 can anyone help ?
<qin> !register | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SpaceBass> Al-Bawi, what program?
<rgb247> how to use grep to search only in files with a defined extension(for example .php)
<Geforce88> what is the command to make ubuntu look for a new sound card, or does it do it automatically?
<Dr_Willis> !java | mathews
<ubottu> mathews: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<brisky83> hi everybody, i have big problem using gnome3 on natty, i guess the problem is about my 2 gpu, they are working bad, i cant use dual monitor ( on win i had 3) and the graphic on gnome3 jump and many icon and string appared :( how can solve that?
<Dr_Willis> Geforce88:  it should do it automatically.
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<schnuffle> rgb247: combine it with find or use it like grep "something" *.php
<Oppe> schnuffle any clue for my case? in sites-enabled conf i don't see any strange rules.. the path is /usr/share/tomcat6/webapps/iqs-web-0.0.1 but i haven't placed any rule about it at apache and it works but only inside our network
<Geforce88> thx dr_willis
<rob_p> rgb247: grep 'pattern' /path/to/dir/*.php
<moriramar> rob_p: well, i do have a good time with freebsd's pw. am i wierd? :)
<schnuffle> Oppe: Answer my question, can you reach the server from the outside network with a ping?
<Al-Bawi> SpaceBass: the internet company in my counry said that if your download is exceeds 100 kb/s the download will not complete , so how can i reduce the download speed to reach 20 kb/s , the problem is that i cannot even update
<Oppe> yes
<Kizza>  /msg ubottu !partner
<erix> I set the servername as FQDN, it produce  = ServerName takes one argument, The hostname and port of the server
<schnuffle> Oppe: then you should check the tomcat app, if it has some access restrictions
<rob_p> moriramar: I haven't used freebsd for years!  Actually, I think pfsense is based on it.  I messed with that a couple of years ago...
<Oppe> I can access the "main" website from outside.. and i can do ssh to the server from outside as well.. is just only this application under the path /usr/chare/tomcat6/webapps/iqs-web-0.0.1 which is accessable only inside the network.. (we have no rules at apache for it at all)
<Oppe> any clue where are the tomcat conf files?
<syockit> Kizza, no space before backslash
<moriramar> rob_p: :)
<rgb247> rob_p/schnuffle: grep it seems to don't does what I want. It search into these files and return what and where when the pattern have been found?
<syockit> Kizza, errr I mean slash
<moriramar> Oppe: /usr/local/tomcat/conf/server.xml?
<schnuffle> rgb247: the -H prepends the file name
<schnuffle> rgb247: so what do you want it to do ?
<rgb247> schnuffle: I have a php script and I want to search in it for a variable
<brisky83> hi everybody, i have big problem using gnome3 on natty, i guess the problem is about my 2 gpu, they are working bad, i cant use dual monitor ( on win i had 3) and the graphic on gnome3 jump and many icon and string appared :( how can solve that?
<Soyo> ls
<rgb247> I want to know in which files are this variable
<Soyo> lol oops wrong tab
<schnuffle> rgb247: if you want to search in a dir tree use: find /path/to/start -name "*.php" -exec grep pattern {} \;
<Oppe> <Host name="localhost"  appBase="webapps" unpackWARs="true" autoDeploy="true" xmlValidation="false" xmlNamespaceAware="false"> Maybe i have to change the here the localhost? to * ? or?
<giannis_kal7> hi
<Dr_Willis> rgb247:  you want to know the names of the files that contain a specific 'string' in the file?
<rgb247> dr_willis: yes
<syockit> ∃a(Phil(a)∧¬Schol(a)) yay unicode
<Dr_Willis> rgb247:  i think theres some options for grep that do that.
<rargya> Hi I have a question. If I am using an outdated Live CD now, would it be possible for me to download an updated copy of Ubuntu and install it from this live session?
<MonkeyDust> rgb247: you have to combine 'find' and 'grep'
<rgb247> schnuffle: I don't understand where will be the grep pattern, it shouldn't be betweek " and " ?
<Dr_Willis> rgb247:  grep here also shows the filename i searched for 'bash' in /etc/ got --> profile:# and Bourne compatible shells (bash(1), ksh(1), ash(1), ...).
<rgb247> monkeydust: can you give me an example of this syntax
<Dr_Willis> rgb247:  the 'profile' file contained bash on that one line.
<solistic> what is /etc/group- all about?
<qin> rgb247: -l switch? (in grep)
<r4y> rargys do you have a flash drive?
<rargya> r4y: yeah
<r4y> Then maybe
<qin> rgb247: Ups, -L
<rgb247> qin: command not found
<atdprhs> I'm restarting now
<r4y> How much can it hold?
<rgb247> same output
<atdprhs> quackaduck: are you here?
<rargya> 4GB
<rgb247> dr_willis: I don't understand
<syockit> MonkeyDust, why not grep -R
<r4y> Then it's no problem
<Dr_Willis> rgb247:  dont understand what part?  Theres dozens of tutorials online about using grep. and example command line ussaghe
<solistic> Is it just a backup of /etc/group ?
<r4y> Go google ubuntu and on their site it can be put onto a flash drive
<rargya> So what I'm to do here, is make a live CD on the USB drive, and install from there?
<atdprhs> quackaduck: are you here?
<r4y> I am going there to make sure
<Dr_Willis> Example: grep -i 'hello world' menu.h main.c
<Dulak> rargya: yes, you can use unetbootin to convert the cd iso to a flash drive
<qin> rgb247: grep -L pattern path
<qin> rgb247: Aslo, man grep
<Dr_Willis> grep --help --->     -L, --files-without-match  print only names of FILEs containing no match
<r4y> Go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<atdprhs> anyone here can help me?
<cutiyar_> after ersaing 10.10 and reinstalling 11.04 ,the wireless does not work
<qin> Dr_Willis: Do i read that bad?
<Dr_Willis> qin:  not sure what he was wanting. :) I just pasted the output from --help
<schnuffle> rgb247: Aaah, then grep -n <variable name> /path/to/phpfile.php
<F-3000> moustafa: Hi there. :)
<qin> Dr_Willis: Yes, you right ;)
<r4y> Step 2 usb can be used
<moustafa> F-3000: Hey
<Dr_Willis>   -l, --files-with-matches  print only names of FILEs containing matches
<F-3000> moustafa: You still remember me from yesterday?
<atdprhs> I was having windows 7 installed on my HP Pavillion dv6, then I installed Ubuntu manually partitioned beside my C, then I booted into Ubuntu and I still can see my C and it's files
<rgb247> schnuffle: I have a directory with files, not one file, I need to know file name which are contain the string
<atdprhs> but windows which is installed on C doesn't load
<Seamless> Hello gentlemen
<atdprhs> and when I start startup repaire
<rargya> Thanks r4y, Dulak.
<atdprhs> it gives me an error
<schnuffle> rgb247: then grep -Hn <variable name> /path/to/*.php
<Dr_Willis> atdprhs:  perhaps You need to restore the windows bootloader/use its fixboot command.  then try to reinstall grub.
<eto-remote> hey guys i have a problems
<r4y> I think I've done it before
<cutiyar_> after ersaing 10.10 and reinstalling 11.04 ,the wireless does not work
<atdprhs> Dr_Willis
<qin> rgb247: What about this one: grep -l <your pattern> <path with *.php> ???
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:  state the wireless card/drivers/chipset perhaps.
<jacobt> can someone help me when i do an nvidia-config it kills my xorg
<eto-remote> first one i have is with system update
<Seamless> I see you are all busy there, so I guess I won't annoy you with my issue ^^'
<atdprhs> it tells me the boot selection failed because a requried device is inaccissible
<MonkeyDust> rgb247: this is the command you need: find .  -exec grep -il 'blabla' {} \;
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, how?
<r4y> There is a way to download Ubuntu through torrent
<atdprhs> that can be fixed by reinstalling grub?
<moustafa> F-3000: Yup.  Though I don't remember all the details
<Dr_Willis> !wireless | cutiyar_
<ubottu> cutiyar_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<F-3000> moustafa: I had this fancy problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/603848/
<rob_p> Seamless: Just ask your question. Perhaps someone will know the answer.
<Da|Mummy> dear ubuntu, Y U NO LET ME MOVE UNITY BAR?
<schnuffle> rgb247: if there're sub dir  then find /path/to/file -name "*.php -exec grep -Hn <variable name> {} \;
<Dr_Willis> atdprhs:  no idea. I keep my windows on its own HD. if all else fails I just boot that 2nd hd. No grub needed.
<Seamless> rob_p: Ok, thank you.
<r4y> From here Ubuntu can be downloaded by torrent: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<schnuffle> rgb247: if there're sub dir  then find /path/to/file -name "*.php" -exec grep -Hn <variable name> {} \;
<eto-remote> i run update manager list is fetched and then i get this errors http://codepad.org/JpNek2Wm
<atdprhs> okayz, what do I do to start up my windows?
<eto-remote> anbody point me where the problem lies
<eto-remote> ?
<F-3000> moustafa: Now I have all the vital data backed up.
<Kizza> i need to uninstall java
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, omg u give all these links and how can i see whats my problem?
<jacobt> does anyone know how to install the nvidea drivers?
<Kizza> but it says the package is broken
<Kizza> grrrr
<r4y> OK, he left, bye all. o/
<Seamless> So here is my problem : I am struggling to install Ubuntu 11.04 on my computer, but what ever I do, I get the "grub-install \dev\sda" fatal error.  I looked up the internet and found many 'solutions' but none worked for me.  Does anybody knows why it does that ?
<rgb247> monkeydust: missing argument to `-exec'
<qin> schnuffle: Nice, need to note it ;)
<moriramar> jacobt: when you feel confused, try read articles on wiki.ubuntu.com . find whether you missed something.
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, my wireless not showwwn
<beli> rgb247: what are you trying to do?
<schnuffle> qin: find is really powerfull, check its man page
<eto-remote> anybody?
<eto-remote> this is normal system isntalled from ubuntu isos i don't have time to solve this crap?
<jacobt> moriramar its not that im confused its that when i try to configure nvidia my xorg dies and i was wondering if anyone ellse had similar problems
<eto-remote> can somebody explain to me where did it fuck up?
<qin> schnuffle: Nope, -Hn, it never crossed my mind.
<gidorah> hello, i have hp pavillon dv6-3005 notebook, has dual graphics cards. i have problems on booting. every 4 of 5 booting ubuntu wont start and  seperately from that problem when i install the driver of ati radeon 5650. is there a way to disable intel graphics card, or any other solution?  it wont boot at all.
<rgb247> beli: I try to find in a script filename which contain a specify string(for example a variable)
<schnuffle> qin: aah, so check the grep man page :)
<qin> ;)
<rgb247> schnuffle: find: missing argument to `-exec'
<F-3000> moustafa: I'm wondering if you could guide me onwards.
<beli> rgb247: egrep -ir * pattern
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:  ask the channel. not me speficically. I dont do wireless. I think the lspci command shows  the cards.
<Seamless> I just tried the last solution I have found and it didn't work. =(
<moustafa> F-3000: I'll see what I can do, but I already have most of my hands full.
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis,
<schnuffle> rgb247: paste the comand you used
<beli> rgb247: executed in the dir with your script files
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, ok
<eto-remote> anybody?
<cutiyar_> my wireless not showwwn
<Seamless> Plus I cannot go past the fatal error message and am forced to abort the installation.
<moustafa> F-3000: If you separated the root (/) from /home, you could try a reinstall of Ubuntu and see how that goes.
<rgb247> find /avsvideo -name "*.php" -exec grep -Hn "$mails_count" {}
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:   Be more clear in what you are saying to the channel also.. You mean its not shown by 'lspci' or what excactluy/
<rgb247> beli: no such file or directory
<Seamless> Anyway, everybody seems busy right now and I am between two classes so I guess I'll come back later
<schnuffle> rgb247: you missed the \; at the end
<rgb247> beli: this is my command: egrep -ir *.php "$mails_count"
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, its now showing available wireless
<schnuffle> rgb247: so your command should be:  find /avsvideo -name "*.php" -exec grep -Hn "$mails_count" {} \;
<takamarou> Hi all.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on a dual boot, alongside Windows 7 Pro x64.  I went through the installation procedure, and everyting was succesful, but after the reboot I don't get any grub menu.  It sends me straight into Win7...  How can I get that grub menu to show up?
<nicola> Hi to everyone!
<rgb247> schnuffle: no such file or directory
<Itqan> hi
<mathews> takamarou: press shift key on reboot
<gidorah> hello, i have hp pavillon dv6-3005 notebook, has dual graphics cards. i have problems on booting. every 4 of 5 booting ubuntu wont start and  seperately from that problem when i install the driver of ati radeon 5650   it wont boot at all. . is there a way to disable intel graphics card, or any other solution?
<beli> rgb247:  sorry grep -ir pattern *.php
<MonkeyDust> rgb247: try => find .  -exec grep -il 'blabla' {} \;
<takamarou> mathews, hold it or tap it?
<mathews> hold
<beli> MonkeyDust: thats useless use of find...
<schnuffle> does /avsviedo exists remebr /avsviedo is a absolute path
<rgb247> beli: and where I specify the location?
<MonkeyDust> beli: it does find words within files
<beli> rgb247: just exec it from the location
<F-3000> moustafa: Can the split be done in current state?
<atdprhs> I was having windows 7 installed on my HP Pavillion dv6, then I installed Ubuntu manually partitioned beside my C, then I booted into Ubuntu and I still can see my C and it's files but I can't boot into my windows because one of the devices is inaccessible, anyone here can help?
<schnuffle> rgb247:  okay I'm out beli is your man
<Dr_Willis> atdprhs:  windows is saying  a device is inaccessable? or  is it grub saying that?
<cutiyar_> available wireless does not shown after erseing
<moustafa> F-3000: That's tricky.  If only one part is being badly read, I could look up a guide on how to fix the badblock
<rgb247> thanks beli, it works
<takamarou> mathews, still no grub menu
<rgb247> find .  -exec grep -il 'blabla' {} \;
<cutiyar_> available wireless does not shown after erasing 10,10 and reinstall 11.04
<atdprhs> windows
<moustafa> F-3000: What's your partition type?  It's mentioned as EXT2 on the pastebin
<MonkeyDust> beli: I was right, after all, thumbs up
<mathews> takamarou: stck here somebody answer u
<atdprhs> not the grub Dr_Willis
<beli> MonkeyDust: he just wanted to know IN what files the text is, not what the text is....my solution was therefore
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, its my lspci http://pastebin.com/AXiFF8g8
<takamarou> Hi all.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 x64 on a dual boot, alongside Windows 7 Pro x64.  I went through the installation procedure, and everyting was succesful, but after the reboot I don't get any grub menu.  It sends me straight into Win7...  How can I get that grub menu to show up?
<Dr_Willis> atdprhs:  if windows iteslf is having the issues. then you may need to check in #windows for a proper way to fix it.
<alex6567> oh my god ext2!
<mathews> repeat ur qstn
<atdprhs> but that happened after I installed Ubuntu!!!
<F-3000> moustafa: sda1 = ntfs, sda2 = ext4, sda3 = swap, sda4 = ntfs
<atdprhs> Windows was working before Ubuntu Installation
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:  you have a --> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<mathews> takamarou: repeat ur qstn and put same or search in www.askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:  some broadcom cards are problematic. I seem to recall seeing that # card mentioned in here a lot.
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, what i have to do?
<takamarou> mathews, already repeated it :)
<qin> atdprhs: Where did you put boot flag, also, did you resized partition?
<beli> rgb247:  another methode to do what you needed is to use find and xargs command...very powerful combination
<F-3000> moustafa: sda1 got Windows (45Gb), sda2 got Ubuntu (20Gb), sda4 got "shared data" (90Gb).
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:  no idea. I would check the forums and the 'askubuntu' web site  and search for that specific chipset 'bcm4312 LP-PHY'
<mathews> takamarou: grub menu should show when the left shift key press and hold when booting
<ugliefrog> is there a panel reset command
<qin> !resetpanel
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  yes there is.. let me get a url of them
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<moustafa> F-3000: Ok.  If you try to run fsck on each individual partition, can you tell me which one is failing?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<nicola> are there any persons that are be graduates???
<F-3000> moustafa: shall do.
<nicola> in informatics?
<Dr_Willis> I dont think that !resetpanel factoid works in unity..
<takamarou> mathews, left shift key...  wonder if that was my problem.  BTW, is it possible to turn that off, and default to grub menu?  Or is that BIOS based?
<talntid2> Can someone help me test my fail2ban configuration? All I need you to do, is try to connect to my server and give it some bad login credentials about 5 times. the hostname is: SpokanePCRepair.com. Just SSH to it
<eric__> Greetings all:  Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop installer:  Where is "advanced" option to tell where to install grub2?
<qin> nicola: Looking for help or husband?
<Dr_Willis> takamarou:  theres auto-hide options for grub. I HATE it when it autohides
<takamarou> mathews, still no grub with left shift key :/
<mathews> takamarou: u follow this link  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1457210.html
<Dr_Willis> eric__:  i recall seeing it in the install process.  I dont think its at the end any more. but was near the beginning
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, Thank you so much :)
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar_:   check out -> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Broadcom+Corporation+BCM4312+802.11b%2Fg+LP-PHY
<mathews> takamarou: there are some option but take care when u do it.I think better put ur query in www.askubuntu.com
<takamarou> mathews, OK.  Thanks.  I may have installed Ubuntu in single OS mode, which would explain my grub problem.  I'll try a reload.
<eric__> DR_Willis:  Thanks.... Right in front of my eyes... Huge dropdown at the partitioner  "Device for Boot Loader installation"
<jacobt> is there a 3rd party nvidiea driver that has 3d support?
<cutiyar_> Dr_Willis, all these need internet connection but i dont have internet now on this pc
<qin> jacobt: It depense what card you using. Try: jockey-gtk to see if there is one for you.
<gidorah> hello, i have hp pavillon dv6-3005 notebook, has dual graphics cards. i have problems on booting. every 4 of 5 booting ubuntu wont start and  seperately from that problem when i install the driver of ati radeon 5650   it wont boot at all. . is there a way to disable intel graphics card, or any other solution?
<arielsanflo> ubuntu-s
<F-3000> moustafa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604088/
<mathews> takamarou: thats a great Idea.Make sure u installed along with windows or as only ubuntu
<F-3000> moustafa: I'll also give you the error that boot gives. Takes a moment as I need to copy it by hand.
<mathews> gidorah: u installed along with windows
<F-3000> moustafa: Well, now this is interesting. I cannot reproduce the error anymore - Ubuntu booted.
<jacobt> qin it says no propriatary drivers are used in this system
<gidorah> mathews: yes
<qin> jacobt: Well, latest open source can give you some acceleration, you need to do a bit of research.
<jacobt> qin i also don't apear to have an active xorg.conf
<moustafa> F-3000: Go figure.
<twobitsprite> I recetly got a USB wifi adapter for my desktop, but the only instructions I can find on getting it working is a forum post on fedora forums which requires downloading the driver source and hacking it to work with my adapter
<mathews> gidorah: there might problem with the boot loader
<F-3000> moustafa: I'd guess that fsck repaired the problem.
<schnuffle> jacobt: X generates it on the fly now
<twobitsprite> it's a Linksys AE1000 adapter... anyone have any idea is there's a better way to get this working?
<moustafa> F-3000: But check your hard drive. Especially if it's a Seagate. They've been unreliable for the past few years now
<jacobt> schnuffle ok thanks
<qin> jacobt: xorg.conf is not required, but you can make one.
<schnuffle> jacobt: you only need one if you want to have some speical settings
<moustafa> F-3000: It's a good thing you backed up as soon as you could, otherwise, you could have found yourself dealing with massive headaches
<nemo> heh. my poor mom, who has been using ubuntu happily for 4 years...
<nemo> I told her not to upgrade to 11.04
<jacobt> schnuffle i want any sort of 3d i have no support i can't run unity or anything
<nemo> but the big notice tricked her, and she did it on her own
<nemo> "we've decided we don't like ubuntu 11.4 or whatever the new one is can you help us change it back?"
<mathews> nemo: whats the problem
<nemo> "find it counter intuitive and don't like huge icon"
<gidorah> mathews: how will i know that?
<nemo> so. told her to log in as "gnome classic"
<moustafa> nemo: 11.04 isn't perfect, but it's pretty good once you get used to the changes
<F-3000> moustafa: You suggested it, so I did so. Our cooperation at yesterday ended to there.
<jacobt> qin is part of my problem im running ubuntu as a virtual machine?
<mathews> gidorah: just search with some key words in www.askubuntu.com
<nemo> moustafa: there are sooo many things w/ unity that irritate me, but luckily there is still gnome classic. but for people like my mom, that isn't obvious at all, so they are just flailing wildly
<moustafa> F-3000: Believe me, I had to deal with a similar problem.  Except that I didn't have much in terms of backups. 1TB drive stopped working right
<nemo> moustafa: I've listed all the things I dislike about unity in the bug though, so I won't go back over 'em here
<nemo> I was just amused by her response to it, I warned her not to upgrade but hadn't told her why.
<moustafa> nemo: I guess it's a good thing she doesn't use Fedora, who is going to GNOME 3, while Unity 2D will be the default fallback in 11.10.  Bye bye GNOME 2
<nemo> moustafa: naw. I'll move her to xfce4 then
<F-3000> moustafa: Disk Utility says "ATA Hitachi HTS543216L9A300" -- Is that Hitachi ATA controller or the HD manufacturer?
<nemo> moustafa: or kde
<mathews> nemo: pls do this in ubuntu off topic
<moustafa> F-3000: Hitachi is the manufacturer.
 * BluesKaj relaxes with KDE :)
<nemo> mathews: 'scuse me? I was just responding to moustafa.
<mathews> nemo: k clear
<F-3000> moustafa: Thus it's not seagate. :P
<botcity> twobitsprite: there are a few goole results http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630358&page=8
<moustafa> F-3000: Good.  Just in case, though: Replace it with something decent. Like a Western Digital.
<twobitsprite> botcity: yeah, I've looked through the google results...
<axisys> how do I move the unity bar to the bottom from left as default ?
<F-3000> moustafa: Gotta take that into serious consideration.
<nicola> has ubuntu 10.10 the complete support for acpi like the windows one?
<mathews> nicola: what is acpi?
<schnuffle> nicola: it has but acpi has often problems due to errors in the acpi tables
<mathews> axisys; u try docky in gnome desktop
<andygraybeal> mathews, there is no way to move it then?
<nicola> ok now I understand why sometimes my laptop doesn't go in standby
<andygraybeal> ... other than replace it with docky
<mathews> andygraybeal: it is built in with unity.I dont know more but may be
<schnuffle> nicola: the problem is that the acpi support doesn't follow the standard but fixes window problems
<andygraybeal> okay, thank you
<nicola> @mathews the acpi is a support that control the energy of the computer
<ben42> hello, how do i disable the raise and minimize effect on metacity (no compiz just the black squares)
<mathews> nicola: thank u
<sss314> How does Ubuntu know the encoding of a text file?
<ben42> ubuntu 10.10
<jacobt> is it better to run ubuntu in a vm or should i do a duel boot w/ windows xp?
<Sik> sss314: it examines the text and looks for common patterns
<axisys> mathews: so w/o installing docky I cannout move the unity bar to the bottom?
<Sik> Now, two questions I need help with: 1) How do I check that GLX is installed properly 2) How do I convince X to load the GLX module... Because it's failing to do so
<F-3000> moustafa: Thanks for all you've done. :)
<mathews> axisys: u put this comment in launchpad
<mathews> axisys: I dont see any idea to do it and not heard about it
<P05TMAN> How can I use my wimax in Ubuntu 11.04? I have a Dell inspiron n5010 with WiMax installed stock. The intel WiMax 6050 is visible but shown as off on the top task bar but there is no way to turn it on. I have windows on the laptop also and tried turning the feature on/off there...it works well. I'll leave the Wi
<axisys> mathews: are you saying to ask this question in launchpad ?
<schnuffle> sss314:  you can use file --mime-type <file> to get the encoding
<mathews> axisys: they may put an update for the next time
<F-3000> moustafa: I feel a bit ashamed to ask if you could assist me with another issue (which is "just" about log flood)?
<axisys> mathews: gotcha
<axisys> mathews: let me ask it in #ayatana as well
<P05TMAN> Sorry...I'll leave the WiMax on then boot to ubuntu but no go. Any ideas?
<moustafa> F-3000: Log flood?
<chalet16> I'm unable to use xrandr to rotate left or right in Ubuntu 11.04. (already set RandRRotation in xorg.conf), any workaround?
<schnuffle> sss314: and it uses magic to determine the encoding see: man magic
<chalet16> I'm using nvidia driver.
<mathews> axisys: I will be there as a viewer
<ipgd> hi .... my CE 100 modem cannot connect today what should i do
<shomon> hmm, I was just copying stuff to a pen drive, to transfer to a windows computer. It didn't copy properly, and now when I try and copy things, I get "read only file system" errors. This is ubuntu 10.10. Is there a way to fix it or mount it properly?
<F-3000> moustafa: messages-log gets flooded with stuff related to ata3. About 8 lines once per 6 seconds. Messages-file may easily become over 10Mb in size.
<random-ae> hi, anyone knows how can ubuntu sucks as hell? I really don't know. Well, http://territoriogamers.com/sanjose may be a good start for newbies, but, not for idiots like you :-)
<moustafa> F-3000: What kind of stuff?  ata3 points to the hard drive
<mathews> shomon: that drive might be password protected
<einseenai> guys, if i upgrade from mmaverick now, will it brake my gnome?
<F-3000> moustafa: I think ata3 is DVD, yet I could be wrong.
<random-ae> einseenai, yes, type 'sudo su' and 'rm -rf /*'
<F-3000> moustafa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604099/
<sipior> random-ae: don't be a doorknob, if you can possibly help it.
<shomon> yes, but I didn't do anything to make it that way mathews ...
<moustafa> F-3000: Sorry, got used to seeing laptops, forgot the desktops still existed :p
<edbian> einseenai: DO NOT DO THAT
<shomon> I just pulled it out, and it doesn't have any little switches...
<LetsGo67> Hello!  i find "LibreOffice Word/Calc/Impress" to take too much room in the Launcher.  Can i combine them into one item, "LibreOffice"?
<einseenai> edbian, i won't :-)
<F-3000> moustafa: It is laptop. ;)
<moustafa> F-3000: Yeah I just saw it
<edbian> einseenai: thank god you know not to :)
<mathews> shomon: so it get mounted and u copied on it?
<einseenai> edbian :-D
<ipgd> hi , pls help, today i cannot connect using CE 100
<einseenai> edbian, thank ya
<botcity> shomon: its a common error with some usb devices i had to reformat one to reset the permissions
<einseenai> edbian, i probably switch to xubuntu then )))
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, thanks
<shomon> yes, it mounts, and until about 5 minutes ago, I was copying stuff to it
<shomon> botcity, is reformatting the only solution?
<jwtiyar> Dr_Willis, just enabled sta wireless and fixed
<moustafa> F-3000: I'm not quite sure what log is saying.  It may be that there's a bad connection, but it could also be related to the boot issue you experienced.
<F-3000> moustafa: When I installed 9.04, I found out that if I inserted Ubuntu liveCD, I was constantly asked how to react to it - until I took the disk out.
<LetsGo67> Hello again!  i find "LibreOffice Word/Calc/Impress" to take too much room in the Launcher.  Can i combine them into one item, "LibreOffice"?
<edbian> einseenai: If you upgrade to 11.04 (natty) you will by default be using unity but gnome 2.whatever will be available at the log in menu.
<moustafa> F-3000: If you get another hard drive, you could easily clone your hard drive to the new one using Clonezilla, that may end the log flooding
<moustafa> F-3000: What do you mean "how to react to it"?
<shomon> sorry mathews I copied to it, and it is mounted. permissions are my user, but set to "read only" and I can't change them even as root
<F-3000> moustafa: You know the "do you want to open package manager?" question that Ubuntu asks when you throw in livecd?
<mathews> shomon: make sure the file system is NTFS and not FAT
<P05TMAN> Sorry lost connection....any suggestions on the WiMax issue?
<moustafa> F-3000: That's normal.  It IS another source for obtaining packages
<shomon> mathews, how do I check the file system?
<mathews> shomon: right click and take properties
<shomon> ok thanks just trying that...
<F-3000> moustafa: I know it is normal that ubuntu asks the question, but when you get the question repeatedly, regardless what you choose, is not normal in my opinion. :)
<nyuszika7h> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), and when I boot my computer, I don't see any bootloader, Windows starts, just if Ubuntu wouldn't be there.
<edbian> nyuszika7h: Do you have more than one hdd ?
<shomon> I don't know where to look in properties mathews but it may be "folder (inode/directory)"
<moustafa> F-3000: That depends on whether you say yes, or no, I guess
<BlueEagle> nyuszika7h: Are you running any form for raid?
<nyuszika7h> edbian: No.
<shomon> mathews,  ah, it says msdos
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. nyuszika7h  you try tapping the shift key as it boots? someone in here earlier had grub hidden for some reason. Shift at the right time is suposed to unhide grub and show the menu
<nyuszika7h> BlueEagle: No, my HDD is SATA.
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: Thanks, will try that.
<mathews> shomon: just pin it in usb port and right click on the drive icon
<shomon> it's in the usb and mounted, and I right clicked, it says msdos
<F-3000> moustafa: Imagine this situation. You instert livecd. You get the question, you choose cancel. Few seconds the question reappears, even you didn't do ANYTHING. Same goes on, until you take the cd out.
<nyuszika7h> ^ lol
<F-3000> moustafa: That led me into assumption that the ata3 is DVDrom.
<Dr_Willis> F-3000:  i had an issue the opther day similer to that with flash drives..  but the problem has seem to vanished now
<shomon> hmm, is there a way to force-mount a usb drive as read write?
<edbian> nyuszika7h: If shift pressing doesn't work you probably wanna follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<F-3000> Dr_Willis: Yep, that behavior vanished eventually.
<botcity> shomon: from what i understand it only happens with some usb devices and was to be fixed.  but I just used the wipe function from the usb startup creator, fixed it but not perfect I know.
<moustafa> F-3000: Then I guess you presume right.  Again: this may be possibly due to a faulty connection.  If you feel like opening up the laptop and fiddling inside, it's pretty much up to you.  Otherwise, look for a (preferably trustworthy) repair shop or send it to the manufacturer
<mathews> shomon: so ok. then if the data is safe with u in ur pc then format and try once more
<Dr_Willis> shomon:  theres options to the ntfs-3g stuff to let you mount filesystems owned by specific users. see if root can write to the drive in question. If so. then its a mount issue/option you need
<needhelp> I need to ask something. Please try to be "unbiased". I know this is a ubuntu-channel, but I'm comparing its derivates. My mother is getting a "sucky" Asus EEE laptop that's old and it only has 4 gigs of built-in storage so Windows XP and Ubuntu are both a no go. She mainly wants to browse the web and is a TOTAL novice with computers. I mean she wouldn't know what "adobe flash" is or anything. I'd set it up for her. BUT... The real q
<shomon> ok Dr_Willis will try that
<edbian> needhelp: BUT... The real   ?
 * Dr_Willis wonders what that EEE laptop came with originally.
<mathews> edbian: just wait coz he want to type a page again
<needhelp> It's a good thing if it was ALOT less than 4GB so she could put in her photos and some music and stuff... documents. So around 2GB would be cool. Now I've heard of Xubuntu and Lubuntu, but Lubuntu's website didn't show any disk space usage estimations in the "System requirements" section. I tried googleing without results. Xubuntu should take around 2Gigs I presume, but Lubuntu's LXDE is lighter, I've heard. Any suggestions?!
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  tinycore linux = 10mb.  + whatever else you install.
<mathews> needhelp; u try puppy
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  or lubuntu perhaps. :) if you want somthing more full featured
<Samo502> needhelp: 4 gigs couldn't even hold my music collection :(
<nyuszika7h> Another question: I have FreeDOS (preinstalled) on the beginning of my HDD (System, Active, Primary). Next to it, there's Windows 7 (Boot, Swap, Memory Dump, Primary). Ubuntu recognizes that I have FreeDOS installed - that's correct, but currently, it's not accessible in any way, Windows starts when I boot my computer. I can't uninstall FreeDOS, since it's the system partition and I don't want to reformat my entire hard drive. So, is there an
<edbian> needhelp: lxde and xfce are about on par in my opinion with lightness.  I agree with mathews puppy will be smaller and lighter than both.
<nyuszika7h> Sorry for the long message...
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  you could always run the system from a usb flash drive. Ive seen 32gb ones for reasonable prices on sale
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: Yea and puppylinux is 130mb-140mb...
<Samo502> I got a question regarding upgrading windows
<nyuszika7h> I tried with both Lucid and Maverick, when I select "FreeDOS" from GRUB, Windows boots up.
<Samo502> As i've never done it with linux on my computer at the same time
<nyuszika7h> I know I can edit the entry name, but it's still annoying.
<jacobt> does a virtual machine create "virtual dirvers" or do i install drivers the sameway
<mathews> puppy has lightning speed if u have minimum 256 mb ram
<edbian> nyuszika7h: What other entries are in there?  Can you not boot Ubuntu or windows with any other entry?
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  You installed freedos? or did someone else? I dont see how freedos can be the windows system partition.
<needhelp> Umm... She's getting that laptop for like a few dozen euros or something.... And she said she's not willing to put in like 250€ for a mini laptop or anything.
<anonyme> hi
<needhelp> And about Lubuntu: Yea I had it totally in mind but it doesn't show the diskspace usage estimation. I went to #lubuntu (the official channel) ,but they didn't have a clue (LOL)
<nicola> hi
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  i really wonder what OS was on it originally. Hope its not one of those WIndowsCE things ive seen in the past.
<Sik> Two questions: 1) How do I check that GLX is installed properly 2) How do I convince X to load the GLX module... Because it's failing to do so
<dirty-harry> Dr_Willis: maybe some system recovery partitions are freedos
<nicola> hi
<Samo502> has anyone here upgraded a windows OS with linux also on their disk?
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  windows might replace/rewriute the bootloader. and require  You to reinsatll grub to the mbr. is proberly the worse thing that can happen
<F-3000> moustafa: How I can see info about the devices (especially ATA)? I'd like to *ensure* that the ata3 is the optical.
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: I heard it was some "LINPUS" or something, a linux nevertheless. I'd rather still format it. That guy she gets the computer from is a techwiz and he doesn't need it. My mom has always just wanted a very very light and cheap laptop that is almost "pocketable"... She knows how frustrating the web browsing will be, I told her... scrolling sideways is a bummer
<Samo502> Dr_Willis: Yeah i was asking if it overwrites Grub
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  tinycore, or lubuntu would be my choices.
<Sidewinder1> Samo502, Win install or upgrade will probably bork Grub and you'll need to fix it.
<F-3000> moustafa: I'll write that command down this time, too. ;)
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  then she cen keep her stuff on a sd/flash/whatever drive
<Samo502> Dr_Willis: I have to "upgrade" my vista to fix it from not screwing on me when I install SP2. So I'll have to come here later and get instructions on reinstalling grub
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Samo502
<ubottu> Samo502: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<needhelp> Trust me: She doesn't have alot of stuff. She just wants to pay her bills, visit facebook and check her email. Maybe open a document (doc/xls, will work with both gnumeric and abiword and other services, I know)
<Samo502> or that
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  if you got a spare flash drive you can ionstall grub to that.. then boot it. to get back to the system :)
<moustafa> F-3000: usually: sudo fdisk -l should list all drives
<magicka> Hello, Mm the other day i disabled my wireless and now i cant seem to reenable it
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub' (plyg in flash drive first) then tell it to install grub to the flash drives mbr.
<Samo502> Dr_Willis: i've got a liveCD too, what about that?
<moustafa> F-3000: Just to be sure: sudo fdisk -l
<needhelp> So far I've thought of Pupply, Xubuntu and Lubuntu. I don't know why :D If she'd have more HD space and a better comp I'd get her either Ubuntu or Mint for sure :)
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc'' (from an installed system)
<magicka> ...
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  doubt if it will work on a live cd that way
<beli> F-3000: lspci/lsusb with verbose options
<magicka> Dan anyone help me
<JoeCoolDesk> I upgraded to the new version and now on startup it's just an orange underscore
<needhelp> But Lubuntu is peculiar because they don't provide the details on disk space usage. So I'm not sure how sizable it is
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  under 4gb i know. :) ive installed it to 4gb flash drives.
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  smaller then ubuntu also.
<beli> F-3000: and hdparm for speed tests, if its disc
<magicka> .... why must everyone ignore me
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  and ubuntu i recall fitting just barely on 4gb
<mathews> Joecooldesk: hahahaha ubuntu magic
<Sik> ...OK wat I just ran glxgears and it boots so GLX is working o_o; Any ideas on why the Ubuntu shells can't use GLX?
<beli> 7ignore mathews
<F-3000> beli: Thanks. :)
<Dr_Willis> magicka:  you could tell the channel how you disabled it..
<magicka> :(
<F-3000> moustafa: Thanks. :)
<Samo502> Dr_Willis: the restoring grub page has a liveCD guide on doing it, so i think it'll probably work fine from there
<kara> hiya
<magicka> FN + F2 on my keyboard is disables my wireless, and ive tried pressing it like a million times it wont re enable
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  theres a dozen ways to do it. :) I keep a spare 512mb flash drive with GRUB2 isntalled on it as a rescue tool
<Dr_Willis> magicka:  try booting to windows.. reenable it.. then reboot back to ubuntu.
<magicka> it is enabled in windows
<rumpe1> magicka, try "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<thebastl> oi is there something for unity that gives me an overview of the open windows on a particular desktop
<Samo502> Dr_Willis: i left my 1 gig at my friend's house, as long as grub can fit on 125MB it's fine
<magicka> k
<thebastl> + more overview than alt +tab
<kara> it's asking to download 59 mb of software even though i got the 'ubuntu' about 1-2 weeks ago
<Dr_Willis> Samo502:  it can proberly fit on a 2mb. :)
<kara> is that normal?
<JoeCoolDesk> Mathews
<mathews> kara: it is ok
<Dr_Willis> kara:  59mb is a trivial size for updates. :)
<Dr_Willis> unlike the old days. :)
<magicka> @rumpel it didn't work
<kara> i was worried since the other os i used before did not download so many updates
<Samo502> Dr_Willis: had i known i was going to end up reinstalling my windows system files today i would have just torrented windows 7 :P
<beli> kara: well....now you can see how less stuff ms is fixing ;)
<mathews> kara; ubuntu 11.04 is a new release so it need constant updation
<Dr_Willis> I just updated here the other day.. and today - thers another 17mb of updates
<kara> ok... i guess as long as it is expected
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. some Plymouth updates..
<magicka> @rumpel anything else
<rumpe1> magical, you can check with "sudo rfkill list" if some device is still hard blocked... in this case you have to do a hard reset (complete shutdown)
<Samo502> i've got firefox-trunk in my sources so i get 22MB updates every hour or so >_>
<kara> ty
<needhelp> [17:15] <Dr_Willis> needhelp:  and ubuntu i recall fitting just barely on 4gb <---- Their site says 5GB :D
<Samo502> it's from when i was on 10.10 and wanted firefox 4
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  i dident say it was useable. :) it fit...
<magicka> nothing happened rumpel
<mathews> kara: if data charges makes u headache just cancel it
<needhelp> xD
<[lan3y]> is it ok to ask about gnome3 here or is there a special channel for it? i know to ask here but gnome3 is not yet fully supported
<rumpe1> magicka, "nothing" isn't possible
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  your apt/cache will take up 1gb real fast..
<mathews> kara: still it work
<magicka> well it did nothing
<rumpe1> magicka, no output at all?
<magicka> nothing at all
<kara> oh ok i'll go ahead and cancel it then
<tx0105> what's the command in the terminal to allow you to edit a system file?
<needhelp> Dr_Willis: Do you know if Xubuntu and Lubuntu have lots of differences in sizes or their usability? Think about a complete novice who just surfs the web, like most nowadays teens or old people
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  lubuntu can proberly do all she needs
<Blackadder> hi anyone knows how I can I stop my HDD on 11.04 Ubuntu desktop from going into idle
<rumpe1> magical, well... maybe just try a shutdown and then restart
<[lan3y]> tx0105, gksu gedit /path/to/file
<magicka> @tx0105 try doing gedit filedir/filename
<sHOCkw8Ve> Hello
<magicka> i did but ill do again
<magicka> so brb
<BlouBlou> Blackadder: Go to energy-administration or something like it and change in there the option of autorurn off monitor after x minutes
<semperos> added a symlink to an executable in ~/bin, which is on my PATH, but "which foo" returns nothing; thoughts
<semperos> ?
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  that JoliOS might do what she wants.. its basically a webbrowser os. :)
<Dr_Willis> semperos:  try the 'rehash' command?
<semperos> Dr_Willis: don't have it
<mathews> needhelp: Jolicloud
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thought it was a bash built in.. thers some command that rescans the PATH
<semperos> I've restarted the terminal
<sHOCkw8Ve> Does anyone here have experience in installing a CISCO AE 1000 wireless USB with Ubuntu 11.04?
<semperos> checked that $PATH is set correctly
<semperos> it's only the one symlink it doesn't like
<mathews> needhelp: http://www.jolicloud.com/
<semperos> others in ~/bin work fine
<semperos> perm's set to +x
<Blackadder> ty m8 i never playded with graphics before I am a server command line geek lol
<F-3000> moustafa: fdisk lists the info about HDs and their partitions. I can get that info with Disk Utility. :)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its the hash command..
<shomon> thanks mathews and Dr_Willis! all working now, remounted as rw...
<Dr_Willis> semperos:  start a new login shell? see if it works in there.
<tx0105> i just did sudo gedit and it said "command not found"
<semperos> Dr_Willis: good point
<semperos> brb
<mathews> Dr_willis: u made needhelp so confused
<needhelp> I'd rather pick a ubuntu variant or derivate :D Why? It's easier to get software if you need any.
<Dr_Willis> mathews:  :)
<needhelp> jolicloud doesn't ring any bells x)
<mathews> shomon: happy to know u done well
<Dr_Willis> needhelp: JoliOS is a ubuntu variant.
<moustafa> F-3000: Yeah, it's all pretty redundant overall.  Although, it should have listed the DVD drive as well
<[lan3y]> anyone else's gnome3 broken after updating?
<BluesKaj> what happenedto the so called google OS ?
<F-3000> moustafa: It didn't, even there was cd in.
<Dr_Willis> JoliCloud became JoliOS - and started focusing on low-end-old machines also.
<semperos> Dr_Willis: it's always the simple things :)
<semperos> thanks, that did it
<[lan3y]> BluesKaj, open source project is here : http://www.chromium.org
<semperos> opened a different tty
<magicka> @rumpel
<magicka> Nothing happened
<vooze> Is it possible to make a "go to desktop" icon in unity launcher?? would be great
<sHOCkw8Ve> Does anyone here know to how install a CISCO AE1000 USB wireless device in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> I really wished that Ubuntu sort of went the JoliOS route instead of the Unity UI  route. :) but  who knows where we will be in 4 years time.
<magicka> @rumpel helloo
<beli> semperos: using bash you can also use the refresh command
<Dr_Willis> beli:  i was thinking it was hash. or rehash. :) but maybey it was refresh.
<mathews> vooze: u just click any icon on the launcher to come to desktop
<rumpe1> magicka, i don't know. Try restart.
<beli> Dr_Willis: same mistake my brain has any time i am trying to remember that command ;)
<magicka> i did!
<magicka> like 3 times
<needhelp> Why I'd not rather take JoliOs? a) No friend has any experience with it compared to ubuntus b) the website doesn't even have a single screenshot! :D Looks pretty cheap compared to Ubuntu X)
<mathews> magika: what u trying to explain
<magicka> My wireless
<magicka> I disabled it using FN + f2
<magicka> ON my keyboard is disables wireless
<magicka> and now whenever i press it it wont re enable i
<magicka> t
<vooze> mathews: i mean.. i want a shortcut/icon to show the dekstop, and all there is in the desktop, like there was an icon for that in gnome, and even windows
<needhelp> I bet it's documentation isn't that great either :O So yea... I'll check a few vids of xubuntu and lubuntu from youtube. Darn I'd wish to know the installation size of Lubuntu though... I can't believe the developers didn't know either. I know it varies if you install less or more, but still... atleast a hint.
<magicka> it works fine on my windows just my ubuntu wireless is fked
<mathews> vooze: I agree with u.That would be great if it there
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone
<thegoodcushion> I hope everyone's feeling Ubuntu today
<magicka> omg i hate this irc
<Corey> thegoodcushion: I'm in more of a Debian mood.
<vooze> mathews: yeah, takes forever to minimise 10 open programs
<beli> magicka: what chipset is your wireless card using?
<mathews> magicka: u do one thing
<mathews> magicka: u right click on the wireless applet on panel and check "enable wireless"
<thegoodcushion> Corey: If Unity doesn't improve, I'll be feeling the same
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  its the smallest of the ubuntu variants.. so its under xubuntus size. :) even the iso is smaller.
<F-3000> beli, moustafa: lspci and lsusb does not tell me which device ata3 is.
<beli> mathews: the problem is that its driver/acpi related stuff
<P05TMAN> Does anyone know why I am unable to activate my WiMax adapter in Ubuntu 11.04? Its there it the Network icon list but showing disabled
<mathews> vooze: all these comments make Ubuntu unity a perfect
<beli> F-3000: respecify your question please....maybe i got you wrong
<ner0x> Is it possible to not change the way libs are linked in releases? Not the greatest release, that's for sure.
<Dr_Willis> Guide on using Unity -> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<mathews> beli: the same I experienced earlier with 10.10 and after that I did a windows install to clear it
<ner0x> And Unity? Not a fan either. Hopefully they fix everything they broke soon.
<nyuszika7h> edward__, Dr_Willis: Currently, GRUB doesn't even show up, but the installer still recognized I have FreeDOS on my computer, so when I get GRUB to show up, possibly FreeDOS will show up as the entry name, not Windows. Earlier, when I installed Maverick, I had Ubuntu, Ubuntu (recovery) and FreeDOS. The first two are obvious, the third boots Windows.
<beli> mathews: windows is using native drivers for acpi handling
<beli> mathews: thats why it works there
<needhelp> Okay.... Thanks for the clarification, Dr_Willis ! : ) I knew it was lighter, but the required disk space doesn't mean the same thing. Speed and running background apps don't always correspond to the file sizes
<needhelp> :S
<F-3000> beli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604099/ "messages"-log file gets flooded with this (new 8 lines every 6 seconds). I'm trying to figure out which device (hd, dvd) it is.
<Dr_Willis> needhelp:  i have to wonder how they got 4gb in that eee also. If its an IDE-CF adaptor - you can get bigger CF cards.
<nyuszika7h> edward__, Dr_Willis: I have FreeDOS on my computer because it was preinstalled, and I forgot to remove it when I installed Windows. I don't want to reformat my entire hard drive because of this.
<needhelp> One problem is that I don't think I have a 4GB memory stick and netbooks rarely have a cd-rom :S
<Jacinator> Is there a way to have a taskbar on Ubuntu 11.04?
<mathews> beli after that I never unchecked enable wireless
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  if freedos is on its own partition. I dont see why You cant just delete the freedos partition.
<beli> mathews: same here :)
<nyuszika7h> I'm curious, what would happen if I'd move Windows' partition before FreeDOS' one.
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: It's a system partition, and Windows' partition isn't.
<Dr_Willis> Jacinator:  you could use some of the various DOCKS in conjunction with Unity
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  I dont think the term system partition applies..
<Jacinator> Dr_Willis: What do you mean Docks?
<Dr_Willis> the windows 7 boots from teh windows 'system' partition.
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: Yes it does, Disk Management shows FreeDOS' partition is marked as System.
<sHOCkw8Ve> Has anyone here been able to get their wireless (RT2870) to work with Ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  I have to wonder if thats not actually the windows 7 'boot' partition .
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: No, that's not the boot partition.
<Jacinator> Mr_Willis: Where do I find these Docks, and how do I install them?
<nyuszika7h> If I mark the Windows 7 parition as active, though, it doesn't even boot.
<P05TMAN>  Does anyone know why I am unable to activate my WiMax adapter in Ubuntu 11.04? Its there it the Network icon list but showing disabled
<Ian_Corne> How can i disable the gnome-panel's alt+f2 thingy?
<Dr_Willis> Jacinator:  their names were given in the url above.. use the package manager tools
<nyuszika7h> Is there any way to mark it as system?
<mathews> Jacinator: u just docky in ubuntu software center
<Bagualas> Hello, using unity is possible to attach banshee, xchat and other in tray? (near the clock)
<mathews> Jacinator: u just type docky in ubuntu software center
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: Yes, wifi works for me just not WiMax
<F-3000> beli, moustafa: correction: it's not just messages-file. kern.log (at least) got it's share as well.
<Dr_Willis> Bagualas:  theres a whitelist of what apps are allowed to appear in the tray.  and some tweaks to allow other apps in that list as well. xchat has its icon-tray extension
<Ian_Corne> This channel feels very crouwded
<F-3000> beli, moustafa: because of that, reading the log files is pain.
<Dr_Willis> Bagualas:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<sipior> Ian_Corne: use a smaller font, maybe?
<mathews> Bagualas: yes. u just drag and drop ur application on the launcher
<sHOCkw8Ve> Has anyone here been able to get their wireless (especially the RT2870/Cisco AE1000) to work with Ubuntu 11.04?
<beli> F-3000: whats your kernel version?
<Bagualas> Dr_Willis, Ill take a look on that.. thanks man!
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  i wonder what would happen if you deleted that freedos partition using a live cd. :) You got backups made rigth?
<Jacinator> Dr_Willis & Mathews: Thank you very much, I have figured it out!
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: I ask again, is it possible to unmark the FreeDOS partition as system and mark the Windows partition as system?
<sHOCkw8Ve> Has anyone here been able to get their wireless (especially the RT2870/Cisco AE1000) to work with Ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  if its possible from a live cd. Gparted can proberly do it.
<F-3000> beli: 2.6.31-23
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: yeah, I have a gparted live CD
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  i dont recall there even being a system flag.
<Dr_Willis> looking at my windows HD now with gparted.
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: Yes but im using linksys router
<F-3000> beli: It has done it always with 9.04.
<nyuszika7h> there is, at least in Disk Management
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  you mean under ubuntu's disk management tool? or widnwos?
<sHOCkw8Ve> I'm also using a linksys router
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: Windows
<Dr_Willis> gparted takes like 10 min to scan all my HD's :)
<sHOCkw8Ve> Mind telling me how you were able to get yours to work?
<mathews> friends pls choose a short name as possible
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'system' flag in gparted. theres a 'bootable' flag.
<sHOCkw8Ve> I have not been very successful.
<beli> F-3000: using what file system? have you done fs-checks? just to make sure....also i think of problems with the smart monitoring...maybe try to disable that in your bios just to try out....there were problems with that on older kernel versions....2.6.2x...
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: Is the wireless showing disabled or not even an option
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  perhaps the windows tools are calling 'bootable' the same as 'system'  You might want to ask in #windows
<sHOCkw8Ve> It's not coming up at all; however, when I run a command to list usb devices attached to the computer, it is listed there.
<F-3000> beli: ata3 is the optical drive, dmesg revealed that.
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: Is it just your home router you cant get connected to or is it any wireless network?
<beli> F-3000: ata3 is your controller....
<beli> F-3000: maybe its accessing your optical drive
<gr8audioguy> Good Morning folks! I am going batty with Natty in the networking area. Everything worked fine in 10.10 but now I can't see other computers at all, not even the Windows volume on my C drive. Personal File Sharing is "greyed out" in system settings -> network (says proper packages are not installed)  yet Samba is installed and (apparently) configured. Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: So its a USB wireless adapter?
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  checking wikipedia right now also.   it says ->  A primary partition contains one file system. In DOS and earlier versions of Microsoft Windows systems, the system partition was required to be the first partition.
<beli> F-3000: but i remember sth. with that and optical drives...lemme think
<nyuszika7h> Dr_Willis: system partition is the first for me
<sHOCkw8Ve> I'm unable to connect to any wireless network with this Ubuntu workstation; however, it works fine with the Microsoft OSes.
<F-3000> beli: ah, yes. ata3.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S, FX04 max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN
<sHOCkw8Ve> Yes, it is a USB AE1000 cisco adapter
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  reading up at --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: Do you have wired access to the Internet
<F-3000> beli: ata1 is for HD.
<Dr_Willis> nyuszika7h:  i dont see why you cant just use gparted to delete it. :) but you may want to make the windows aprtition bootable if you do that.
<sHOCkw8Ve> Yes, I do. I'm on it now.
<uberfrau> hey, what are the common things i should check to troubleshoot why my mic isn't working
<sHOCkw8Ve> I followed the instructions on this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701471&highlight=AE1000
<F-3000> beli: also, kern.log doesn't get entry per 6 secs, it gets something like once per 50 secs, and it's different than in messages-file.
<sHOCkw8Ve> However, the wireless adapter still doesn't start up.
<beli> F-3000: what chipset is your controller using? are you using AMD or INTEL? 64 or 32bit?
<mathews> gr8audioguy:stay repeat ur qstn as lot of flood here
<beli> F-3000: put up that log then too please
<P05TMAN> sHOCkw8Ve: Ok. Check in system>additional drivers
<Ian_Corne> sipior: huh?
<gr8audioguy> Good Morning folks! I am going batty with Natty in the networking area. Everything worked fine in 10.10 but now I can't see other computers at all, not even the Windows volume on my C drive. Personal File Sharing is "greyed out" in system settings -> network (says proper packages are not installed)  yet Samba is installed and (apparently) configured. Can anyone kindly point me in the right direction?
<F-3000> beli: CPU is AMD 32.
<mathews> gr8audioguy: in the middle put ur query in www.askubuntu.com too
<beli> F-3000: ok can you provide any information about your sata controllers chipset?
<xsinick> anyone knows the command to put you wacom on one of your dual screens?
<jacobt> is there anything special about running linux in a vb that i need to know?
<sHOCkw8Ve> PO5TMAN, I have checked for additional drivers. Unfortunately, the only thing that comes up is an updated driver for my GPU
<Ian_Corne> anyone know what the name of the alt+f2 launhcer is for gnome2?
<mathews> jacobt; u just have visit to the concerned VB website
<th0r> jacobt: I run several distros in virtualbox and just installed them all as normal
<F-3000> beli: I'll include a snippet from all logs that's repeating msg about ata3.
<cassio> hi. my hp printer stopped working... cups recognizes it... but it wont print... documents stay in processing mode
<cassio> any help?
<xsinick> I got it
<jacobt> th0r thats what i thought im having problems w/ my 3d on nvidia and didn't know if it was a vb problem  or a driver problem
<mathews> jacobt; u try to install and VB will take ur hand on the go
<th0r> jacobt: I have no experience with nvidia, but all the distros I tried run just fine in vb
<mathews> cassio: just reconnect and try once more
<mathews> cassio: If it detected then would say it loud to u
<jacobt> mathews its working fine on the VB except for 3d
<cassio> mathews, I deleted it. disconnected/reconnected, it added the printer automatically... still doesnt print
<cassio> mathews, it stays in procesing and then disappears from the printing list
<wamicho> hey  is there a way to install the 11.04 unity  int 10.04 ?
<wamicho> hey  is there a way to install the 11.04 unity  int o10.04 ?
<compdoc> install unity in 10.04?
<Vhozard> How can I start gnome-terminal --command "echo test"
<Vhozard> WITHOUT it directly closing
<mathews> wamicho: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/unity-2d-qt-now-available-in-ppa-for.html
<Jacinator> Can I go to my desktop with just one click on the keyboard or with the mouse? I am running Ubuntu 11.04
<F-3000> beli: where I find info about the controller? I seem to fail to find it from dmesg.
<Vhozard> and yes, Ive been to gnome-terminal settings "Title and Command" and selected "When command exists: Keep the terminal open" But that is a complete phail
<sc30317> Jacinator, CTRL + D
<mathews> Jacinator: u just click on the Ubuntu menu button
<beli> F-3000: lspci -vvv ¦ grep -i ata           maybe helps you out
<uberfrau> what should i check to get my mic to work?
<wamicho> thank you mathews let me check that ..
<uberfrau> :|
<Vhozard> anyone ?
<mathews> wamicho: for 10.04 here  http://digitizor.com/2010/05/10/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<FIREBRAND> hi
<wamicho> ayt
<FIREBRAND> i installed the KDE 4.6 and replaced the unity, and damn it's cool
<gr8audioguy> suddenly quiet!
<xsinick> no sdc for me today I guess
<JoeCoolDesk> Niether of my computers work after upgrading to 1104
<xsinick> JoeCoolDesk: they still ahve to work on Natty
<xsinick> have
<mathews> gr8audioguy: I am helpless on ur query and might be other here so far but surely u will get it
<JoeCoolDesk> I understand if something's buggy but my computers just don't start
<beli> F-3000: i recommend to play around with hal polling, dma and plug and pray to localize the problem
<JoeCoolDesk> It's just a blank screen
<wamicho> mathews   i have installed that but it doesn't look like in 11.04 !
<Samo502> I say what i said before, windows is an ass.
<bad_alloc> Hello I've recently updated to firefox 4 on an ubuntu 10.04 system. as of today firefox is constantly sending ACK requests to an IP registered to Limelight Networks (a content deliverer) additionally it sends "Continuation or non-HTTP trafic" (according to wireshark). What causes this behaviour?
<mathews> wamicho: then u upgrade or do a clean install to the 11.04
<xsinick> KDE looking good right now
<F-3000> beli, moustafa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604122/
<wamicho> mathews:  so to get the actual interface you must do the dist -upgrade ?
<mathews> wamicho: I dont know more but I think so..or u google it and try
<alone08> hi all
<mathews> wamicho: if u have problem with data charges or anything like bandwidth dont go for upgrade
<mathews> wamicho: it may take hours to get upgraded or not sure it work after it
<mathews> wamicho: and the other thing is that u have to do first the 10.10 and then 11.04
<beli> F-3000: lcpci as root user pls
<beli> s/lcpci/lspci/
<wamicho> googled  it i came across a page saying that you need to dist upgrade to get the actual interface but just need confirmation of that or perhaps there is way arround...
<mathews> wamicho: I have seen many here asking help after failure of upgrade
<beli> F-3000: take a look at this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/hal-disable-polling.1.html
<Osmodivs> Hello. I was trying to have a nice splash screen in Ubuntu 11.04, and I downloaded and executed this .py file,http://pastebin.com/E0QLHUAe  but now, everytime I login, it sends me to the GRUB menu,  and then all I can see is text, wich is ok, but I do not want to enter the GRUB menu, it's just a waste of time, so, is there a way to reset this thing?
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/E0QLHUAe
<NewPosix> how do you download a package to you local filesystem , and pnly afterwards install it ?
<mathews> wamicho: better u copy all ur files to a ext. HDD and do a clean install with 11.04
<mathews> NewPosix: u just give the settings in browser....edit then preferences
<wamicho> mathews: anyway wont do it cant leave the LTS just wanted to have a unity experience if there is no  way  to do that iam not going for it ..!!
<zulax> i had to reset my unity, now the keyboard shortcuts dont work
<zulax> how to get the shortcuts working again?
<Vhozard> so
<dawn713> Oh thank God
<afrodeity> i have five entries for plymouth in sysv and none checked after natty upgrade, is this right?
<Vhozard> anyone knows howto open a terminal and make it not quit after completing a command ?
<dawn713> I need help in the worst way
<zulax> Vhozard, i would do something like open a text file with the terminal , like vi temp.txt
<mathews> wamicho: thats better idea as 10.04 is better and get long support
<BluesKaj> dawn713, let's hope not ,.. best way is better :)
<Vhozard> zulax, lol
<mathews> wamicho: to me everything was better with 10.04
<dawn713> I know NOTHING about computers.  Took mine to a local shop to get fixed and it came back with 2 hard drives and two OS WindowsXP and Linux/Ubuntu
<alone08> best website to ask newbie problems
<alone08> on kernel
<F-3000> beli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604127/
<mathews> alone08: www,askubuntu.com
<beli> Vhozard: depends on terminal
<wamicho> mathews: yap
<dawn713> It defaults to Ubuntu.... I need to get to windows cause my tax stuff is in Quickbooks.   LOOOONNNGGG story short... the place I took my pc wont answer their phones
<llutz> Vhozard: gnome-terminal. Navigate to Edit->Preferences. Click on the "Title and Command" tab. There's a spinbox labeled "when command exits", change it from "exit the terminal" to "hold the terminal open".
<Vhozard> beli: gnome-terminal
<Vhozard> did that
<Vhozard> its shit
<NewPosix> ?
<FloodBot1> Vhozard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vhozard> try it
<Vhozard> it will keep the terminal open, BUT it wont return to a type-able line
<Vhozard> so I cant do anything, but close it
<schnuffle> dawn713: so you want to keep both but windows as the default?
<dawn713> real shady outfit it seems after some searching on internet
<beli> Vhozard: just for yourself? or a common solution?
<mathews> good morning and good bye to everybody
<Vhozard> that happens to everyone
<Vhozard> its virtually a useless feature
<dawn713> Yes... i think so.... most importantly I just wanna get to windows so I can get my tax stuff.... 3 years behind and the IRS and blowing up my phone.  :-(
<beli> Vhozard: use another terminal ;)
<koperino> Hi,E: Encountered a section with no Package: header is the message from update manager. What now?
<xsinick> hey Guys and Gals
<xsinick> I got some news
 * beli detex: gnome-terminal shrugs ;)
<Vhozard> uhm
<afrodeity> anyone default plymouth sysv presets?
<schnuffle> dawn713: Do you have the choice at boot time to select windows?
<Vhozard> I want to use gnome-terminal
<beli> Vhozard: xterm -hold
<llutz> Vhozard: write a feature-request, demand something like xterms "hold" or konsoles "noclose"
<afrodeity> yeahconsole is better
<afrodeity> you can leave it open forever
<dawn713> I don't know.... It goes by so fast I don't have time to read what it's doing
<xsinick> Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot" is gonna fix all the bugs and be better that  10.10 and they going back to gnome
<Vhozard> llutz, that feature is requested like 5 million times already I bet
<antler> Vhozard: xfrun4 ?
<llutz> xsinick: its not april 1st today
<xsinick> Ubuntu 11.10 "Oneiric Ocelot" is gonna fix all the bugs and be better that 10.10 and they going back to gnome
<gr8audioguy> thanks mathews, Yup, I'll get it.
<afrodeity> no alt-F2 in classic
<xsinick> llutz:  not kidding
<crond> Okay my copy/paste ability has mysteriously failed.
<koperino> Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists  is the following I cant find anything on the internet about it, help???
<Vhozard> hmm
<Vhozard> xterm -hold is useless too
<afrodeity> plymouth runlevels please
<llutz> xsinick: fine, continue in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<beli> Vhozard: you can also try something ugly like: gnome-terminal -x bash -c "fortune ;bash"
<Vhozard> after the command exits, I cant type anything in it
<Vhozard> beli, tried that already
<Vhozard> also just quits
<beli> Vhozard: you need to stay it open just to see the result or to get interactive on that terminal?
<Vhozard> interactive
<schnuffle> dawn713:  press ESC as soon as the bios creen disapears then you should see the choices you have
<afrodeity> sysv defaults for natty where?
<Vhozard> beli, that "ugly" way does work, but yeah its ugly :/
<beli> Vhozard: ;)
<F-3000> beli, moustafa: I've been speaking of 9.04 a lot, yet I just figured out I'm using 9.10.
<funnylookinhat> So - I just lost all of my window titlebars in Ubuntu Classic on 11.04 - I think I might have hit a key combo by accident... but there's no titlebar w/ the close/minimize buttons on anything anymore.... suggestions?  :D
<dawn713> ok  "esc" as soon as the bios screen disappears.  then what?
<Kereltis> I did a reinstall of Natty last night and was thinking...
<moustafa> F-3000: I'd like to mention that 9.10 has reached its end of life recently, you may want to consider going to 10.10
<schnuffle> dawn713: then youshould have the option to choose which OS to boot, If the computer guy installed both OS in a correct way you should be able to choose windows
<Kereltis> Wouldn't it be great if Ubuntu One could remember the podcasts I'm subscribed to in Banshee, that would be very handy
<dawn713> OK.... wish me luck....here I go.
<dawn713> BTW Thank you.
<schnuffle> your welcome, but wait till your problem is solved :)
<Vhozard> beli, you then get cool things like "There's still a process running, sure to close this terminal?"
<Osmodivs> Hello. I was trying to have a nice splash screen in Ubuntu 11.04, and I downloaded and executed this .py file, http://pastebin.com/E0QLHUAe  but now, everytime I login, it sends me to the GRUB menu,  and then all I can see is text, wich is ok, but I do not want to enter the GRUB menu, it's just a waste of time, so, is there a way to reset this thing?
<Vhozard> while its only bash, thats running
<afrodeity> Kereltis: yes and save rythmbox station info
<dualcore> switched and gonna use debian for a while
<beli> Vhozard: you can suppress that with gconf
<Adamantus> I have a question about open source: People say that if something was going on in the code then people would know about it, but is anyone checking or has time to check code of the software they use? I supose if they are copying and building something new but otherwise..
<F-3000> moustafa: I was considering 10.04 due to LTS. I dislike idea of reinstalling ubuntu once per half year. Even once per year sounds frustrating. I'm aware of update-manager being able to do it, yet, if something goes wrong, then I HAVE TO reinstall Ubuntu.
<moustafa> F-3000: Sorry, meant 10.04.  10.10 is just easier to type on a laptop's keyboard :p
<schnuffle> Adamantus: most people don't check, but everyone is able to check if he wants to
<afrodeity> sysv defautls, sysv defaults, sysv defaults please
<kale> hi i'm trying to rescue my ubuntu installation. the initrd cannot find /dev/sda. so how do i make a new initrd?
<F-3000> moustafa: I would still be using 8.04 if one bloody game (which I eventually grew bored to) wouldn't have demanded newer.
<Kereltis> afrodeity: it would make a reinstall so much easier :)
<Adamantus> schnuffle: So you're saying that is enough of a deterent, for example: Being reported for file sharing by a bittorrent client (not ubuntu q related I know).
<beli> Vhozard: gconftool --set /apps/gnome-terminal/global/confirm_window_close --type boolean false
<afrodeity> kale: chroot into you installation and install linux && update-grub
<kale> afrodeity: linux as in the kernel?
<afrodeity> kale: yep
<Samo502> on natty has anyone had trouble resizing their resolution?
<Samo502> when i put mine up to where it was(i turned it down for a few reasons temporarily) i get black outside the old res
<afrodeity> kale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic && update-grub
<samiran> can i get help using ubuntu 11.04 here, i have problem with my wireless and bluetooth
<kale> afrodeity: ok, done, but isn't there a tool to rebuild the initrd?
<afrodeity> kale: sure there must be I just dunno
<jdobrien> help...easy question. i'm stuck in a terminal cuz i screwed up compiz. what's the command name to start compiz settings from the command line?
<afrodeity> kale: update-grub will do it
<kale> afrodeity: ahh, that made the system download a new kernel. it seems my mother forgot to upgrade for about 2 years
<schnuffle> Adamantus: don't understand your question. I would recommend it this way. As long as you use official repositories you're on the save side.
<coz_> jdobrien,   compiz --replace ccp &   or  from terminal    compiz --replace ccp & disown
<coz_> jdobrien, sorry    you want just  the settings manager
<coz_> jdobrien,  that would be       ccsm]
<jdobrien> coz_, yes
<coz_> jdobrien, sorry bad key  habits  it is     ccsm
<kale>  afrodeity ok, rebooting, thanks
<plmtitlc> hey, somehow the MBR got installed on the wrong harddrive and I wanted to know how I might change this.
<jdobrien> thx
<coz_> jdobrien,  what h append
<gh0stz> I have a box with win7 installed.  This machine is setup in RAID1.  I partitioned off half of the drive and installed 10.04, 10.10 and 11.04 but after each install it just hoses my MBR and sends my machine into a reboot loop
<coz_> jdobrien,   did the system freeze or compiz crash?
<jdobrien> coz_ tried the desktop cube + unity mix
<coz_> jdobrien,  ok the cube is possible in unity
<gh0stz> there are no errors during the install but I can never use the install.  I can however always repair the MBR and boot back to windows but nothing on the ubuntu side
<coz_> jdobrien,  it does crash  unity when you first enable it
<madadam1> Hi, how could I add a launche inside the "game" menù in ubuntu 11.04?
<gh0stz> anyone aware of any issues that could cause this
<Samo502> http://samo502.hopto.org/resprob.png <- this is the problem i'm having
<qin> madadam1: Use: alacarte
<maz> Hello, I don't suppose there is anyone who is familiar with the BlackBerry Tethering Software Berry4all?
<coz_> jdobrien, `  however,, if you  run    metacity --replace  & disown from terminal  then open ccsm,, and start enableing cube   rotate cube viewport switcher and the unity plugin then start compiz  it should work
<madadam1> qin, what is it?
<plmtitlc> gh0stz: Is it possible it installed the MBR on a different drive than usual, so you have to go in and change the boot sequence?
<coz_> jdobrien,   this wont happen later,, however,, enalbing the cube in Unity is recent so doing this wont be necessary later on
<maz> Anyone? Berry4all? Blackberry tethering software?
<gh0stz> plmtitlc: maybe, but that's the thing, because of the raid controller it only shows as one drive
<samiran> someone please help me fixing my wifi and bluetooth in ubuntu11.04 which worked fine in previous versions. I dont find it anywhere in www
<jdobrien> coz_, perhaps you can answer this. my windows are opening outside of the visible area with only the  bottom showing, how can i move them?
<gh0stz> plmtitlc: sorry but it's been a while since I've used ubuntu...what would be the best way for me to check
<Samo502> Does anybody know how to fix this issue?
<coz_> jdobrien,  ah open ccsm... go to the  Window management category,, click on Place windows plugin,, in the "Placement Mode" pull down  , choose "Centered"
<qin> madadam1: Sorry, outdated (was thinking of 10.10)
<coz_> jdobrien,  see if that works
<gem_cat> having prob with pulseaudio - how do I disable it in natty
<F-3000> moustafa: And the fact that Ubuntu rushes so fast with the distro versions, eventually TOTALLY abandoning older versions, makes it very bad choice for "install for non-poweruser and forget". For example, Firefox 4 works even on Win 2k. I can't get FF4 for 9.10.
<madadam1> qin, doesn't it work in 11.04?
<Vhozard> beli: thanks for that gconf
<coz_> jdobrien,  if you have dual monitors then in the Multi Output Mode pull down  choose "Use active output device with pointer"
<raven_> 11.04 + VLC - swapping errors. any reasons or solution known
<jdobrien> hmm
<coz_> jdobrien,  that did not work?
<beli> F-3000: it works on 9.10.....why shouldnt it work?
<qin> madadam1: Not sure, alacarte, is gnome menu editor
<jdobrien> coz_, i'm stuck can't open anything anymore
<Samo502> http://samo502.hopto.org/resprob.png <- any ideas on this?
<moustafa> F-3000: The six month releases is to allow "latest and greatest" on all areas of the OS.  Having Win2k online nowadays is like having a car with three tires and a barely working braking system: It's asking for trouble.
<F-3000> beli: Tell me how to install it using Synaptics?
<coz_> jdobrien,  make sure the Move window plugin is enabled in Window mangement
<jdobrien> coz_, keyboard shortcuts don't work
<beli> F-3000: that was not your statement ;)
<jdobrien> coz_, if I could open ccsm i would. but i closed it and the terminal i had open.
<Osmodivs> Hello. I was trying to have a nice splash screen in Ubuntu 11.04, and I downloaded and executed this .py file, http://pastebin.com/E0QLHUAe  but now, everytime I login, it sends me to the GRUB menu,  and then all I can see is text, wich is ok, but I do not want to enter the GRUB menu, it's just a waste of time, so, is there a way to reset this thing?
<coz_> jdobrien,   ok  can you hit alt+F2  or terminal   metacity --replace & disown ?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  what sort of swapping errors?
<jdobrien> coz_, so without that menus or shortcuts, i can'd do anything
<madadam1> qin, no, it doesn't work
<Theoretician> So I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. I like it, however I would like to adjust some settings. I want to reposition the sidebar, as well as other stuff. The control panel doesn't have this option and I can find it. Help?
<jdobrien> coz_, no keyboard shortcuts work
<F-3000> moustafa: I agree, yet, tell that to people who... *ponders*
<coz_> jdobrien,  oooo
<Samo502> Theoretician: the sidebar isn't repositionable
<jdobrien> going to need to chroot this puppy
<Dr_Willis> Osmodivs:  the grub menu has some auto-delay of a few seconds to  allow you to select items. If you dont want to see the grub menu. theres a hide option in /etc/default/grub
<coz_> jdobrien,   are you on another system because you are typing here
<qin> madadam1: Sorry, my bad.
<Theoretician> Samo502: That sounds like a weird thing not to allow...
<madadam1> qin, nothing
<jdobrien> coz_, i have xchat open
<raven_> Dr_Willis, after a time wasting up the ram, slowing down the system, crashes
<coz_> jdobrien,  so the keyboard works right?
<jdobrien> coz_, yes
<Osmodivs> Dr_Willis,  Can you tell me how to activate that option?
<jdobrien> no shortcuts
<coz_> jdobrien,  ok do ctrl+alt+F1   log in     sudo restart gdm
<F-3000> beli: Ubuntu aims for easy of usage. For me, getting something that's not within the packages is easy. But for someone who merely reads email and uses FF with his computer, it's something like rocket science.
<jdobrien> coz_, need to wait for a long scp to finish running
<Theoretician> Is there any way I can set ubuntu 11.04 back to classic gui?
<Dr_Willis> I alwasy DIsable the option. I hate it when grub hides.   i set it to show for perhaps 10 sec.
<Pici> !classic | Theoretician
<ubottu> Theoretician: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<jdobrien> coz_, thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Theoretician> ah... Thanks!
<coz_> jdobrien,  ok then meet me in #compiz   I walk you th rough  a solid compiz  set up
<afrodeity> no plymouth, sysv defautls anybody?
<thexfactor> hello
<jdobrien> coz_, is there a way to reset all the compiz settings?
<jdobrien> coz_, i just realized when this scp finishes i'll have a prompt
<coz_> jdobrien,   yes in ccsm   preferences    hit the Reset to defaults
<jdobrien> thx
<Dr_Willis> afrodeity:  ubuntu is slowly moveing to the Upstart system. Not sysv.
<w83> hi, is there a bug in u11.04 ad-hoc network - I can't make it operational
<F-3000> beli: True is, that getting help with Ubuntu is very easy, but problem is, that there is freaking a lot of people who don't know how to get that help. All they have is the phone number to some guy who charges for it.
<thegladiator> hi
<thexfactor> hello
<erix> Hi all, I want to uninstall apache2 and reinstall it again. I used apt-get remove apache2 but nothing happened. Where is the wrong ?
<thegladiator> is GDM theme something I can install , if yes what effect would it have on my system
<jrib> erix: why do you want to do this?
<erix> Because, Php doesnt work
<jrib> erix: uninstalling and reinstalling would solve nothing
<jrib> !lamp | erix
<ubottu> erix: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thegladiator> does GDM theme just affect the LOGIN screen ?
<Dr_Willis> w83:  theres issues with some of the wireless chipset drivers I think where they cant do ad-hoc. I seem to recall seeing this once.
<jrib> erix: see the instructions on enabling php.  If you've done that, then scroll to the troubleshooting section and follow that
<erix> Yep you'r all right buddy It is a assignment
<jrib> erix: what?
<erix> I need to install each seperately
<jrib> erix: install each what?
<erix> It is a homework
<Dr_Willis> erix:   use  the PURGE option to remove configs.. but i dont see what you are gaining by this.
<jrib> erix: but what do you want to do?
<erix> I want to do first install apache,then php and after that mysql
<beli> F-3000: well the biggest problem is that most ppl you are talking about are not willed to consume a manual
<JoeCoolDesk> Hey, my systems both boot into a blank screen.  No message and unable to issue commands
<erix> I cannot use LAMP
<jrib> erix: ubottu's link explains how to do that then, just follow that
<JoeCoolDesk> Anyone else see this after upgrading?
<Dulak> erix: you want to get a list of packages from 'dpkg -l | grep apache' then run 'apt-get purge packagenameshere'
<Dulak> erix: then you install the packages again and you'll have a pristine install to work with
<kale>  afrodeity thank you, my system is booting fine now.
<Ian_Corne> Anyone know if there's a launchpad bug yet with the wireless hardware button problem?
<F-3000> beli: I'm one of those people. The fatter the manual, the more it freaks me. ;) Difference is, that I have interest to learn. As an example, I'd very easily learn how to drive a car. Yet, I have close to zero interest to how to fix it (not true, but let's pretend for the sake of the example).
<gh0stz> so has anyone else had any problems installing as a dual-boot situation after a win7 install
<F-3000> beli: So goes with computers. There's a lot of people who can easily learn to use it, yet they have zero interest about how to fix it. Just because it's not something that lights their fire.
<beli> F-3000: so acting that way you have to exspect that nothing is working 100% as you want and you cannot configure it 100% to your needs...so you need help from someone else and in common you have to pay for it..........nothing special in my eyes
<Travis-42> Do current versions of GParted properly align SSD partitions? I can't find a clear answer.
<QwertMan> Abybody here running 11.04 on their cr-48?
<gh0stz> does anyone know if you install on a machine with hardware raid, do you have to specify any flags on the install to make sure it works properly with the raid configuration?
<F-3000> beli: Why I have difficulties seeing it that way? ("nothing special")
<F-3000> beli: (it was a real question)
<compdoc> QwertMan, you dont like chrome?
<schnuffle> gh0stz: you don't have to specify anything
<QwertMan> I love chrome :P
<QwertMan> But I also like to watch videos. And chrome OS doesn't do that yet.
<tado> i am having trouble with cryptkeeper after a fresh natty install. when i try to create a new encrypted folder, the program shuts down and i get a "segmentation fault" error, any ideas on how to solve it?
<schnuffle> gh0stz: of course you'll need the tools to access the RAID infos
<Dulak> gh0stz: hardware raid is below the OS, it simply presents the raided volume as a disk, there is nothing to configure on the OS side, because it's done in the raid bios
<gh0stz> schnuffle: any ideas then what could cause this situation...i've installed multiple times as stand-alone or side by side with win7 and it works fine.  The only difference on this box is the RAID controller but it refuses to install properly
<Dr_Willis> Unless its one of those cheap sort-of-a-raid setups :)
<erix> Works :)
<gh0stz> Dulak: true, I was curious about the flags in case any kernel modules would be necessary to properly handle any tasks
<beli> F-3000: its just how reality is.....nothing is perfect.......and if you dont want to invest time to learn and fix things itself.....you have to pay for it....thats with just anything that way
<erix> But If I made a2dissite default, then php didnt work again is it normal ?
<schnuffle> gh0stz: where does it hang then?
<Dulak> gh0stz: schnuffle is right though, if you want info on it, you'll need a util that can speak to the bios you have, but otherwise the OS just sees a disk, not a raid array
<iceroot> gh0stz: a hardware-raid is invisible for ubuntu, its just a normal hdd for ubuntu
<iceroot> gh0stz: everything else is fakeraid/software raid. so the only important thing is that the kernel supports the raid-controller
<gh0stz> schnuffle: nothing hangs but after the install completes and the system reboots the bios screen shows, then the raid controller info, then the system reboots and continues that pattern forever
<erix> Buddies, But If I made a2dissite default, then php didnt work again. is it normal ?
<schnuffle> gh0stz: during installation where does it install grub?
<gh0stz> iceroot: yea this is not fakeraid and the controller seems to be supported because it works fine on livecd and sees everything properly during the installer, but then it doesn't...i was just wondering if it could possibly be loading some module via discovery on livecd but then that wasn't getting installed/configured during actual install
<w83> Dr_Willis, managed to google it - any suggestion how this can be fixed ?
 * beli is off upgrading some bizzapps......IT weekend stuff ;) cu all
<Dr_Willis> w83:  i cant even rember the original problem...
<spyhermit> so, anyone running into an issue where unity isn't scaling images/fonts right?
<gh0stz> schnuffle: it is installing  it on the /dev/dm-0p which is the device mapper
<gh0stz> schnuffle: but i've also manually specified /dev/sda and sdb
<schnuffle> gh0stz: under which device is your RAID accessible /dev/sda?
<Bane99> hey can anyone help me with the install of ubuntu 11?
<tado> spyhermit: i had a font problem, that i solved following advice here and did this: sudo rm /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-*
<tado> spyhermit: backup first ;)
<gh0stz> schnuffle: well now see that's the thing...i've not gotten to boot into the installed system at all, but from the livecd I can actually see the mapper, sda and sdb
<silverlightning> does anyone know the  fglrx drivers?
<Bane99> backup?
<F-3000> beli: In other words... There's no way to create most idealistic and stable situation for a non-poweruser. Just because of the simple facts, that a) world changes. In IT area, it's just quicker than on ie. cars, b) hardware deteriorates over time, thus there's no hope they'll never have problems even if they got the perfect software.
<Dr_Willis> Bane99:   It pays to always have backups of your system.
<spyhermit> tado: have to restart after?
<spyhermit> lol
<schnuffle> gh0stz: So sda is RAID, what is sdb?
<Bane99> what i mean is i'm a noob at this, so... something about where to install the bootloader
<Bane99> and determining which drive since linux has different free space allocation values
<Dr_Willis> Bane99:  normally the hard drive you boot from. ie: sda
<gh0stz> schnuffle: sdb is the 2nd disk in the raid array...that's what I'm saying, for some reason under ubuntu it is seeing them as 2 drives, which it shouldn't be
<Bane99> sda isn't the drive i boot from tho... it's sdb oddly enough
<Dr_Willis> Bane99:  if you have 2 hard drifes and linux is dedicated to one you could put it on that drive and tell teh bios to boot that hd.
<Dr_Willis> Bane99:  so you can do it eitehr way really.
<korst3n> what precautions should I take before having my PC's SSH accessible over the internet?
<Dr_Willis> Bane99:  sda - windows here, sdb  - linux, i put mine on sdb. and set bios to boot sdb
<Bane99> well i set aside a 100GB partition
<milen8204> How to run Compiz setting trough Unity. I've tried but everything got messy. I didnt have  minimize, maximize and close buttons on my windows and so on.
<red__> hi i just upgraded to the new ubuntu and it has the option bar at  left hand side can I get rid of it?
<Dulak> korst3n: rate limit ssh connections, and use ssh keys and turn off passwords for ssh
<nit-wit> milen8204, are trying to get the cube
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  unity uses compiz by default. but some settings in ccsm/compiz can cause issues.
<milen8204> nit-wit, yes :D
<Bane99> just having an issue recognizing which one it is.. that and i apparently have 2 windows 7 loaders?
<gh0stz> schnuffle: be back in a few minutes...i've made a few changes, i re-installed grub as well...going to try to reboot
<korst3n> Dulak, thank you
 * Dr_Willis hopes unity kills the cube.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nit-wit> milen8204, hold on I have a link it is messy but works.
<F-3000> beli: So, if I build a system for non-pu, I just need to ensure they're using LTS of Ubu?
<schnuffle> gh0stz: That sounds strange cause if you really have a Hardware RAID and it's setup correctly then there will be only one drive. Check if your RAID is configured as JBoD
<Bane99> lol can anyone help me in PM?
<bimbo> hello, I'm running sudo to execute a command as another user, however the HOME env variable is always root, even if I use the -H option: sudo -u user -H command
<burg> hello. i have ubuntu 11.04 and core2duo processor (2 GHz). when i`m running virtual box with windows xp, one of the cores is at 100%, the other at about 50% - is this normal?
<milen8204> nit-wit, I saw in Youtube that it is possible to use cube on Unity but dont know how to set it up
<bimbo> what am I missing? I need the HOME variable to change to the running user
<sipior> F-3000: he logged out about five minutes back.
<nit-wit> milen8204, you will see what looks like a melt down lol while do this but follow the instructions.http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<alex___> hello, is Xen4.0 kernel supported by 11.04 server?
<spyhermit> tado: no joy.
<iri1989> hello
<victorhugo289> Guys, what would be the best highlighting mode to write this: 9x^2-36+3x^2-11x+10=3x^2+x-10, in Gedit and to hightlight the coefficients for me??
<Dulak> F-3000: for the most stable experience with ubuntu always stick with an LTS, you should only be on a non-lts if you need something the LTS doesn't have
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  perhaps teh su command may work better?
<maurizio__> no one can help me with launchers in 11.04? not in unity, in applications. How can add a launcher inside the menu game for example?
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  dependiong on the details.
<tado> spyhermit: the no idea, sorry
<iri1989> is 11.04 any good?
<nomorewindows> l
<rumpe1> victorhugo289, try alt(right)-2
<Dr_Willis> iri1989:  its .04 better then 11.00
<milen8204> nit-wit, thank I will see what i can do
<F-3000> sipior, Dulak: Ay, thanks.
<laurent57000> hi everybody
<victorhugo289> @Rumpe1, thanks.
<nit-wit> milen8204, good luck
<milen8204> Dr_Willis, ist there 11.00 ?!?
<Dr_Willis> iri1989:  try it for your self and decide. :) chedk out the various Unity guides.
<milen8204> nit-wit, thanks
<Dr_Willis> milen8204:  :) x2 as good as (11.04/2)
<iri1989> what's unity guide?
<victorhugo289> hm
<Dr_Willis> iri1989:  lots of blog sites have guides on getting started with unity. then theres a few other sites
<nit-wit> milen8204, no prob the cube is a functional attribute not just bling .
<laurent57000> Hello what do you think about the 11.04
<laurent57000> ?
<nomorewindows> my grub screwed up and i cant access the kernel from inside my partition since its encrypted. ive been trying for 2 days googling and i really cant. im using grub 1.96 and also i cant use any live cd grub always boots first even if in my bios cd are set to num 1 priority
<F-3000> Dulak: How I should react, if someone on the dev-side tells me to update distro (from LTS), when I report about a bug?
<Dr_Willis> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<iri1989> i don't know what's unity
<alex___> hello, is Xen4.0 kernel supported by 11.04 server?
<thus> I want to deploy and automatically configure a bunch of 8.04 LTS cli-only ubuntu virtual machines.  What are some good ways to do that?   I'm using VMware Player on the host machine.  Should I just generate startup scripts that the VM will use once upon first boot?
<Bane99> nvm is there a forums i can ask help at?
<F-3000> Dulak: Because I have faced that.
<victorhugo289> @IRI189, to know if an Ubuntu is good, what I do is install Google Earth, if it's easy and it works, then I consider it "usable". Haha, Google earth works nice on 11.04, don't take my idea.
<Soyo> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Dulak> F-3000: if you need the bug fixed, upgrade, if you don't need it, wait for the LTS backport
<Dr_Willis> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, do you know the persession key prompt for the boot from menu outside of the bios
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: but I need the user to have a shell in order to execute command using su
<iri1989> is linux better than openbsd?
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: correct me if I'm wrong
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, boot from media that is
<mozeee> I have an on-board graphic device and in ubuntu 10.10 and 11.4 i have no resolution of my monitor? my monitor's resolution is 1280*1024 but it's not in System>Preferences>Monitor?(now i have 1024*768 what should I do?
<MonkeyDust> offtopic: victor hugo is my favorite writer
<Dulak> F-3000: i only run the LTS myself, but I'm more conservative than a lot of people
<Soyo> Anyway its the netbook gui I believe
<nomorewindows> ya but grub doesnt show that
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  im not really clear on what you are doing. I recall running stuff as differnt users using 'su' and the password of the new user.
<nomorewindows> and if i get to boot my ubuntu i get busybox
<milen8204> nit-wit, I agree whit this
<schnuffle> bimbo: when I run sudo -u user -H env I get the correct Home var
<milen8204> am*
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, I'm not talking about grub it is a choice of hd, floppy usb, etc out of the bios a second choice menu
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, you need grub in the mbr correct?
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  you are running an X application as a differnt user?
<nomorewindows> mbr?
<bimbo> schnuffle: I see, but it'll print /root when you do: sudo -u user -H echo "$HOME"
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: no, cmd line app
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  su billgates -c makemoneycommand
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> it will ask for billgates password
<nomorewindows> my second boot option is my hdd on my bios but i dont get any other kind of menu
<Dr_Willis> echo $HOME
<Dr_Willis> /home/billgates
<IamTrying> This is cool news: http://mashable.com/2011/05/04/facebook-buy-skype/
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: if I do: su user -c echo "$HOME" it'll return no output
<new_kid1> is there a channel for linux games ??
<Dulak> bimbo: you might want the -i option to sudo, it should emulate a login, running the various configs to setup the environment
<jasongriffee> what version of adobe air does ubuntu use?
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  that may be bypassing the shell somehow.
<SuperLag> meganerd: you around?
<nomorewindows> nit-wit, brb ill go check that
<iri1989> do you guys know any cool tricks on IRC?
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:   su billgates  -c set | grep HOME
<bimbo> Dulak: same thing, it'll print /root
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, try f12 at powering oin gthe computer
<F-3000> Dulak: It's quite a shot on interest towards Ubuntu when someone just simply tells you to upgrade from LTS to get a bug fixed. As if saying "Ay, we got the LTS, but we care a shit about it."
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  that shows home as being /home/billgates
<iceroot> iri1989: the best trick about irc is to stay ontopic
<SergeantWagner> hello
<iri1989> it's not fun
<iri1989> i'm never ontopic
<iceroot> iri1989: wrong place for that
<iri1989> iceroot: where should i go?
<iceroot> iri1989: #ubuntu-offtopic
<new_kid1> okay let me stay on topic..........is there a channel for linux games???
<SergeantWagner> anyone having a problem with usb mic in webcam not working?
<iri1989> iceroot: be truthful
<Dulak> F-3000: LTS bugs are backported from the current release, they are basically saying 'it's fixed in current, if you want it now upgrade, otherwise wait for the backport'
<Holger_Morissoni> hi, i know nothing about linux - yet - but i am thinking of installing it. i have decided to make it debian or ubuntu but have found not much information about what's better in ubuntu than in debian on which it is based
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: Dulak: schnuffle: ok seems like it's working :) echoing $HOME from a script does print the right variable, thank you
<SergeantWagner> it was fine before the upgrade but now it doesnt show up on input tab
<jrib> bimbo: that's probably because you aren't passing $HOME to sudo but instead passing whatever your shell determines $HOME is when you execute the command
<crazedpsyc> anybody know if there is a version of Ambiance that supports gtk3?
<iri1989> oki
<iri1989> i'm bored
<iri1989> later
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  yea - i think its how you were calliong the echo inline
<F-3000> Dulak: If they would have mentioned about the waiting for backport...
<SergeantWagner> wow this is a crowded room
<crazedpsyc> Holger_Morissoni, Go for it!
<Dr_Willis> SergeantWagner:  actually its a slow day in here.
<Holger_Morissoni> crazedpsyc: go for which? the go is already decided
<Holger_Morissoni> btw i am asking the opposite question in debian
<SergeantWagner> aite, so can someone help me get my webcam mic working?
<crazedpsyc> Holger_Morissoni, That is really your decision, but ubuntu is actually more stable than most other distributions
<crazedpsyc> Holger_Morissoni, Another + of ubuntu is the massive and helpful community
<ajmak> hi guys, anyone provide some advice on setting up Ubuntu Server 10.04 as a mail proxy to Exchange?
<Dulak> Holger_Morissoni: it depends what you are doing, what you want the computer to do.  If it's a workstation, ubuntu is generally better, if it's a server, debian tends to be more stable
<SergeantWagner> anyone know where to go to complain/debug regressions?
<lil00tony> hey
<bimbo> one last question, what can I do so the account doesn't need a shell?
<lil00tony> i needz help
<Holger_Morissoni> thanks
<crazedpsyc> Holger_Morissoni, Dulak is right there :)
<lil00tony> if i download ubuntu on my xp, will it remove all files from my xp?
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  what is the account supposed to be able to do?
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: run a server
<schnuffle> bimbo: set it to /bin/false or /bin/n ologin
<Dr_Willis> bimbo:  an account running what server? you mean run a 'service' ?
<ajmak> Anyone?  Postfix, amavisd-new, spamassassin, clamav setup....
<Soyo> lil00tony: You can choose to do a side-by-side installation that is on a seperate partition which will save your files and even allow a dual-boot
<bimbo> Dr_Willis: yes, I'm sorry, service
<x-ip> Hi, can someone recomend me a sip / voip client  for Ubuntu Natty ? :)
<aBs0lut30> how can I check the CPU affinity for a process?
<novitololo> Hi, I've installed Windows after having Ubuntu, and GRUB is not there as I expected.  I launched with a LIVE CD to run sudo grub, but it says grub: command not found.  Any thoughts what I can do?
<bimbo> schnuffle: if I do that using su it won't work, I know how to do it with sudo but not su
<schnuffle> ajmak: me but ask a question
<lil00tony> okay, but it will remove?
<Dr_Willis> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<lil00tony> i want it to remove
<momolee> lil00tony  nope it wll not erase all you files all you have to do is to create a separate partition for the ubuntu
<lil00tony> oh, okay
<Dulak> bimbo: set the shell entry for the account to /bin/false, ex: 'sudo chsh -s /bin/false username'
<ajmak> schnuffle: ta.  I have the proxy setup however, when relaying to exchange I'm losing the X-* headers that spamassassin adds.
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  you can delete your xp install partitions, befor or after booting the ubuntu cd . If you want to remove xp that is..
<Soyo> lil00tony: If you WANT to remove all the files you can erase and use the entire disk. Otherwise I would use a sperate partition.
<ajmak> Sorry, X-Spam* headers...
<x-ip> thanks Dr_Willis :)
<SergeantWagner> x-ip, you can get the gtalk plugin for your browser and call US lines for free for one year
<schnuffle> bimbo: there's a setting for sudo that should help you, alway_set_home
<polis_> hello
<bimbo> schnuffle: yeah, I was just wondering how to do it using su instead of sudo
<bimbo> ..
<momolee> polis_ hello
<lil00tony> one of the reasons i am doing ubuntu is because i wanna remove everything from my computer
<polis_> hi nomolee
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  the Ubuntu installer even has a check box for 'use the whole disk'
<polis_> momolee*
<schnuffle> ajmak: sure you don't relay before running your stuff through spamassassin?
<lil00tony> okay, so that will make it so i have all my space again?
<momolee> polis_ how you?
<x-ip> SergeantWagner, thanks for the tip :) but i only need a sip client to connect to the Office Asterisk so i can call my workmates from here :)
<mordof> does 11.04 gnome have widget support?
<polis_> i'f fine, how are you?
<Soyo> lil00tony: Then just choose the erase and use entire disk option, it will reformat the HD and install Ubuntu. (You will lose anything that was on there)
<asdf__> i knew i booted my windows from /dev/sda2, now grub show it /dev/sda1 -- i still know that my windows lives in sda2  and only the Boot directory is in sda1 - what is happening?
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  lets be clear.. you want to DELETE XP totally from the pc. and use the entire hard drive for your brand new Ubuntu Install?
<novitololo> I need help please.  I'm trying to resintall GRUB from a live cd, but when doing sudo grub it says grub: command not found.  I can't access Internet because my card needs to download drivers.  What can I do?
<schnuffle> bimbo: with su use su - which sets a login shell
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  or is Ubuntu allready installed?
<ajmak> schuffle: no, I'm creating a mail file and delivering it to postfix on the ubuntu box.  It's spam and av checking fine.  If I leave the message no the ubuntu box, I can see the X-Spam* headers on it.  If I turn the Ubuntu box into a relay to exchange, when the message drops into Outlook, the X-Spam* headers are missing.
<lil00tony> it is not installed
<Dulak> lil00tony: that will make ubuntu delete everything on the hard drive then install itself, so you'll have ubuntu installed, with any space ubuntu itself doesn't take free
<aBs0lut30> how can I check the CPU affinity for a process... anybody??
<lil00tony> okay
<lil00tony> so if my computer is almost full then it will empty and install ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  ubuntu installer has a button that does 'delete all teh other stuff on the HD and use space just for ubumntu' :)
<schnuffle> ajmak: but the subject line is prepended with a SPAM>>> or something
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  it will DELETE the partitions.. gone..  all removed..
<ajmak> schnuffle: actually, I'm wondering if this is being stripped by exchange, I may be asking this in the wrong place....
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  backup stuff you want to keep :)
<polis_> i have a problem too
<lil00tony> okay, i already backed everything up on an external
<ajmak> schnuffle: no, it's spam free, doesn't trigger anything.
<schnuffle> ajmak: that was my next proposition
<momolee> polis_ what's your problem ?
<Soyo> lil00tony: Well in that case go for it!
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:   You can even install/boot Ubuntu from an external usb HD. :)
<odla> how can i install ubuntu from kubuntu?
<ajmak> schnuffle: np, thx anyway
<Dr_Willis> odla:  install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Dr_Willis> odla:  then puick what desktop at the login screen
<lil00tony> yeah, i have a BTlinux cd that does that too
<schnuffle> ajmak: cause postfix doesn't change any header as long you don't tell it to do
<lil00tony> but i wanna make it permanent
<polis_> well, i was upgrading to 11.04 ubuntu, when i had my laptop disconnected from power supply
<nomorewindows> nit-wit, ok so f12 is actually network boot for me so. im on my backtrack partition now you think theres anything i could do from there? the disto is based on ubuntu
<polis_> the result is that the disk drive is not recognised anymore
<schnuffle> ajmak: I have a sinilar setup which relays to another postfix bix and no changes
<momolee> polis_ then what happened? did you have important files in your home folder or your data was on a separate partition?
<lil00tony> Dr_Willis:   if i mess up, is there an option to fix it?
<polis_> i followed the support forum where i found that i had to write "sudo do-release-update" from the terminal
<ajmak> schnuffle: cool, that's how I'll spend my Monday then :)  Exchange box still has forefront on it which may be doing the stripping, I'll speak to the admin.
<jasongriffee> why cant I unmute my sound?
<Dulak> aBs0lut30: you can use the taskset util to see affinity and modify it: 'man taskset'
<polis_> i have everything on the same partition
<odla> ok that's what i thought but it seemed to easy
<momolee> was your home folder encrypted?
<momolee> polis_ was your home folder encrypted?
<polis_> anyway when i select "m" for manual boot, and write the sudo command i get a reply "bash: sudo not recognised" or smng
<lil00tony> how much better is ubuntu than xp?
<polis_> i do not think so momolee
<asdf__> lil00tony: depends what you need it for
<jasongriffee> lil00tony, tons
<lil00tony> i wanna get rid of all of my stuff on my computer, and start fresh. my hacker friend suggested linux, as it is easier with shell
<polis_> i believe that if i do the upgrade again somehow everything will be restored or not?
<gnarlygroundhog> I've read that Natty doesn't use more than 2.2GB on a fresh install with updates. Is there any way to get the installer to require less?
<bimbo> thank you all!
<Dulak> lil00tony: I haven't had to reboot my ubuntu file server in over a year.  I doubt xp could have done that.  Though really it's all about what you are doing, for instance gaming is much better on xp than any of the linux distros
<momolee> polis_ if your home folder wasn't encrypted then try booting using a live cd and navigate to your home folder and check to see if your files are there
<jasongriffee> Dulak, true
<lil00tony> my computer is a Dell Dimension 4500
<novitololo> Anybody could tell me what can I do to reinstall GRUB if from the Live CD it says "grub command not found"?
<polis_> momolee_ good thinking thank you
<lil00tony> momo means peach in japanese
<Dr_Willis> lil00tony:  you may want to try out linux for a while, from a live cd. to be sure you like it.
<mang0> argghhhhh
<LAcan> maz u can tehter via blutooth in native ubuntu
<lil00tony> okay, thank you.
<lil00tony> bye
<mang0> I want to use empathy
<mang0> but
<mang0> It is annoying me to setup
<Kron> Dr_Willis, Live CDs are a neat idea, but they're so slow...
<mang0> facebook isn't working
<momolee> polis_ you'll have to backup your data then do a fresh upgrade(if still upgradable) else you'll have to do with a fresh install
<edge> does somebody uses elvis?
<Dr_Willis> Kron:  actually i rarely notice them being slow.. but i always run them from USB flash drives. :)
<jasongriffee> can someone explain my sound issue to me?
<mang0> and they take SO LONG to bloody connect
<Dr_Willis> !info elvis
<ubottu> elvis (source: elvis): powerful clone of the vi/ex text editor (with X11 support). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-11.1 (natty), package size 317 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use vim :)
<Guest32671> i installed elvis om my ubuntu
<Guest32671> but the text color is black
<mang0> WHY THE HELL ARE YOU DOING THIS EMPATHY!?
 * mang0 rages
<Guest32671> it's hard to read a black text with a black background
<mang0> lol
<Dr_Willis> I imagine elvis has settings for that somewhere...
<the_edge> i imagine it too
<the_edge> that's why i'm here
<Dr_Willis> probelry has a homepage, and manpage, and docs also.
<RaJiL> Alfa network AWUS036H usb rtl8187 and ndiswraper woks fine?
<Dr_Willis> i wonder why one would use elvis over vim.
<jasongriffee> *Waves* Can I get help?
<Dr_Willis> size perhaps?
<the_edge> i like elvis
<Kron> nano FTW
<Dulak> vim-tiny and elvis are comparable in size, elvis used to be default in debian back in the day
<Dr_Willis> You can force Elvis to use only black and white with the -mono flag; this is the default if your display only has one bitplane. For color displays, -fg color and -bg color can be used to set the normal text color and the background color, respectively.
<Dr_Willis> http://elvis.the-little-red-haired-girl.org/elvisman/elvis.man.html
<the_edge> in fact, i use elvis because it's the vi-type editor default on slackware
<polis_> momolee_ thank you, i will try and see
<jasongriffee> can someone explain how to get my sound to work?
<ajmak> schnuffle: have u setup postfix with ldap querying for valid recipient filtering before?
<Kron> jasongriffee, You're going to have to give people more to to go on
<SavoxUnity> Hi guys, I have a laptop using an external display/kbd/mouse.  But when I close the lid of my lappy the display goes blank, looking at the "power settings" there is no option to have it not do anything when I close the lid, any ideas? (Ubuntu 11.4)
<momolee> polis_ it's ok, wish you the best hey!
<jony> hello
<jasongriffee> my sound is dead, i cant unmute it
<momolee> jony hello
<Kron> jasongriffee, So it was working and you muted it, and now you can't unmute it?
<jony> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04
<MonkeyDust> jasongriffee: in terminal, type alsamixer
<jony> this is the right place for this kind of questions?
<MonkeyDust> !ask jony
<jasongriffee> it muted itself
<Dr_Willis> jony:  ask the actual question and see. :)
<momolee> jony it's ok bring it on
<MonkeyDust> !ask| jony
<ubottu> jony: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jony> so... actually I have more than one problems :P
<ZinovaS> hi, i just upgraded from ubuntu 10 to ubuntu 11 an mouse on my laptop no longer works, usb mouse does not work too... usb device is detected then plugged... how can i fix that?
<Kron> jasongriffee, but it WAS workinga t some point?
<Galaxor> I have a linux partition and a windows partition.  I want to use gparted to shrink the windows partition.  Can I do that while I'm running the linux partition, or do I have to go boot from an external disk?
<Dr_Willis> ZinovaS:  dosent work on boot.. works after you unplug/plug it back in?
<schnuffle> Dr_Willis: jut a note for bimbos sudo problem, he's missing a bash environement. When you write a bash script HOME is correclty set
<jony> ok, so.. I use transmission remote GUI
<momolee> jony bring the questions and let the community help you
<MonkeyDust> Galaxor: you cannot change a mounted partition
<Migi32> what's the easiest way to get gcc 4.6 in ubuntu 10.04? I don't really want to go through the big hassle of building it all.
<jony> when it's running, it has an icon at the left taskbar
<jasongriffee> idk, i installed ubuntu late last night, I couldn't use sound or I would wake family
<jony> when I click it to show its window, it doesnÍt do anything :(
<jasongriffee> but it looked like it would have worked
<ZinovaS> Dr_Willis, does not work, try plug few times... cursor is missing, keyboard and everything else works ok
<Galaxor> MonkeyDust: Yeah.  But can I change a non-mounted partition that's on the same disk as a mounted partition?
<MonkeyDust> jasongriffee: in terminal, type alsamixer
<Kron> jasongriffee, Fresh install of 11.04 or upgrade?
<jasongriffee> fresh
<lostdog> please check my grub.cfg , am trying to boot puppy but getting error unknown command win xp and ubuntu boot ok please help http://pastebin.com/AMnVjn9u
<jasongriffee> 32bit
<jasongriffee> i burned iso and installed next to windows in unallocated space on drive
<abhi_69> howdy?
<Kron> jasongriffee, And I assume sound works when you boot Windows
<MonkeyDust> Galaxor: yes, but only shrink, not expand, because the mounted partition cannot shrink
<jasongriffee> should never been a problem before
<Galaxor> MonkeyDust: Excellent.  Here goes!
<Kron> Did you try opening alsamixer from a terminal as MonkeyDust suggested?
<momolee> jasongriffee I suggest u type alsamixer in terminal, then use your right key on your keyboard to navigate to where it's printed EXTERNAL then press "m"
<ugur> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ZinovaS> while booting mouse cursor apears at first, but then finished it disapears...
<sasha> чего?
<nomorewindows> my ubuntu has like 5 entrys in my grub but they all have a different kernel version
<maco> !ru | sasha
<ubottu> sasha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<momolee> nomorewindows did you have the kernel updated?
<nomorewindows> yes
<nerdshell> I'm trying to install Arch LInux with on a virtual machine, and when I have to choose the hard drive to install in, do I have to choose the automatic option, or will it erase my Ubuntu partition ?
<momolee> nomorewindows 5 times?
<jasongriffee> i pressed m, now what?
<nomorewindows> no idk y it shows 5 dif ones though
<momolee> jasongriffee try playin audio...
<jony> ok, I have an another problem: why does it happen to be unable to press a button? but is I press the left click of the mouse when the cursor is a bit upper than the button only then it works?
<nomorewindows> i only updated to 11.04
<MonkeyDust> nomorewindows: use ubuntu-tweak to delete obsolete kernels
<nomorewindows> kk
<snoopie> backtrack.fr ??
<nerdshell> I'm trying to install Arch LInux with on a virtual machine, and when I have to choose the hard drive to install in, do I have to choose the automatic option, or will it erase my Ubuntu partition ?
<jasongriffee> ok, i hear it, can't adjust volume
<nomorewindows> monkey im on my backtrack partition since i cant get on my ubuntu
<inimeg> i would like to know if ther is a way to "downgrade back to ubuntu 10.10 from 11.04
<nomorewindows> though i mounted the partition and i can see all the kernels
<nomorewindows> so can i just del them manually
<jasongriffee> inimeg, nope
<nerdshell> inimeg: no, downgrading is not supported, you have to do a fresh install, I did it myself after wifi problems on 1.04
<snoopie> connaissez vous une clé usb wifi compatible sous bt4 intégrant injection de paquet?
<momolee> jasongriffee maximise MASTER,PCM and FRONT by navigating to each and pressing the upward arrow
<nerdshell> I'm trying to install Arch LInux with VMbox on a virtual machine, and when I have to choose the hard drive to install in, do I have to choose the automatic option, or will it erase my Ubuntu partition ?
<inimeg> Doh.... thank god for backups....
<inimeg> i hate reinstalling
<Akani> lol
<jasongriffee> momolee, alsamixer?
<Soyo> nerdshell: I am not sure if your going to find support for Arch Linux in #ubuntu..
<jony> nobody got this problem?
<momolee> jasongriffee yes in alsamixer
<red2kic> !classic | inimeg
<ubottu> inimeg: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<venik212> any SAMBA experts?  I get an error message: failed to retrieve shares from server
<red2kic> inimeg: You wanted classic gnome, ya? ;o
<venik212> ubuntu 11.04
<jasongriffee> momolee, my issue now is that the sound prefs. won't boot
<nomorewindows> monkeydust, what kernel should ubuntu 11.04 have
<Soyo> nerdshell: /join #archlinux
<red2kic> !info linux-image | nomorewindows
<ubottu> nomorewindows: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<MonkeyDust> nomorewindows: i'd say, the most recent
<red2kic> nomorewindows: "uname -r" to see the version you're using.
<nerdshell> soyo : thanks
<Soyo> yw
<momolee> jasongriffee what OS are you using?
<jasongriffee> ubuntu 11.04
<inimeg> installing 11.04 broke my vmware and made flash all wonky in firefox (hard to watch pron) my system is working for the most though
<morecheese> hi all. getting a segmentation fault when using medusa... "error 6 in libc-2.11.1.so". tried reinstalling libc6 and medusa, still getting it.
<momolee> Jasongriffee tried rebooting the machine? I once expirienced probs with sound prefs. when I connected my Bluetooth headset
<jasongriffee> i thought that was a windows only issue
<Kron> jasongriffee, I had a similar issue on my home system last night where a USB headset wouldn't show up after being plugged in. I rebooted and it worked fine.
<ugur> hello i got a problem about autostart
<jasongriffee> let me reboot
<Kron> jasongriffee, similar in that sound prefs was acting goofy
<Akani> i get that same issue with ieked sometimes
<ugur> i have tried different way but couldnt start conky after login
<Akani> wicd
<enigma2060> fr33port
<momolee> jasongriffee will be waiting for you ...
<ugur> what can i do ?
<enigma2060> fr33port
<jony> so nobody has this problem with unpresseble buttons?
<jony> you have to press a little bit upper to have a response?
<Touch> hola
<Touch> hola
<momolee> touch hola
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<Kron> jony, I have had that happen a couple of times. Fairly consistently on my home system when I open Banshee from the Sound notifier and have it full screen.
<venik212> any SAMBA experts?  I get an error message: failed to retrieve shares from server... I am using 11.04 (everything worked until then... )
<Kron> jony, Unfortunately I haven't found a resolution :/
<linuxrealm> Good Morning Ubuntu
<Kron> linuxrealm, Morning
<jony> ok, and the second problem: I cannot reopen from the left taskbar the transmission remote gui... why? :(
<linuxrealm> hello kron
<jony> it's icon backround remins red
<erix> Hello, Php works fine on default site under sites-avaiable but not works for sites which I have created. Do I need to configure a file ?
<jony> and sometimes it's blinking in red
<jasongriffee> rebooted, vol now works, still issue with headphones
<Kron> jony, Interesting... I have had that problem as well on my dual-monitor set up at home once as well. Wish I had answers, I can only confirm you are not alone...
<momolee> do they have a jack or they are bluetooth headphones?
<Osmodivs> This configuration file contains information formerly contained in the upper section of GRUB Legacy's menu.lst and items contained on the end of the kernel line      But when I GEDIT, there is just a blank file, there a re no code inside that file
<jasongriffee> when i put headphones in, it mutes it, unmutes when pulled out
<ugur> i need help about autostart and conky
<jony> Kron, thank you
<MarkSS> How do I do System>Administration>Update Manager from the command line? Then how do I make everything in the list install?
<ugur> conky doesn't start automaticly
<momolee> alsamixer next to master "m" where it's printed headphones
<jasongriffee> momolee, they are standard plug
<Kron> MarkSS, from command line run update-manager
<krzysiek> hi
<momolee> jasongriffee alsamixer next to master "m" where it's printed headphones
<jasongriffee> hold on
<mordof> k, an application locked up - but i can't figure out what process it is to kill it :\
<jasongriffee> when I manually move vol. after muting, it plays through both outputs
<Kron> MarkSS, Sorry, if you want to actually update from command line (no GUI available) you'll need to run "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<MarkSS> Kron: Is there a way to do it without bringing up update-manager? I guess a pure non-GUI way. Mostly want to know for learning purposes
<MarkSS> ah thanks!
<Kron> MarkSS, Sure thing
<MarkSS> Kron: What about distributions? If say 11.10 or whatever comes out and I do upgrade will it install that automatically without my permission? Or is that a different set of commands?
<momolee> remove and reput the jack with the vol at the max the reduce the vol but not to 0
<mordof> is there any way to list frozen applications?
<jasongriffee> momolee, what?
<Kron> MarkSS,  "sudo apt-get upgrade" should NOT upgrade distro. You'd have to run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for that
<momolee> remove and re-insert the jack with the vol at the max then reduce the vol but not to 0  to prevent dual output
<ceo> all brotha
<mordof> screenlets have frozen on my desktop, how do i find their process or name so i can kill them?
<ceo> am need coverstion pdf file to odt file how i do?
<Kron> MarkSS, the man page for apt-get is pretty thorough
<jasongriffee> momolee, i can't just do that, i'm sitting right under a glassbreaker sensor
<conan> hi guys
<jony> is there any movie automatic subtitle searcher like that on in bsplayer?
<geekbri> guys, im trying guys im trying to setup a bind server so that i can send nsupdates from a remote server, but when i try i get the message NOTAUTH(BADKEY) and i'm not sure why as i believe i set the keys up properly
<Osmodivs> What's wrong with my start uop Manager??  osmodivs@Djiin:~$ startupmanager
<Osmodivs> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<Osmodivs> I want to change the splash screen in the GRUB menu, but nothing's working
<shmup> Everytime I log onto my VPS, I get two separate announcments on my packages. The first says 0 updates (which reflects truth), the other says 17 and 19.
<shmup> http://pastie.org/1872276
<jetole> Does anyone know if there is a way for me to install a previous version of a package through apt-get or aptitude?
<jasongriffee> momolee, how should i proceed?
<mang0> Guys, for some reason Ubuntu is a lil laggy on my computer...any ideas why?
<seanism> mang0: how old is your PC?
<jony> from where i can see the opened windows list in 11.04?
<mang0> seanism: I don't actually know
<mang0> but I know the exact specs
<seanism> mang0: First time using Ubuntu?
<mang0> 1.46ghz processor, single core. 1.5GB ram etc
<mang0> seanism: yes it is
<tobyburton> is the graphics card onboard or?
<mang0> nessonic: are you talking to me?
<seanism> mang0: Laptop or desktop?
<mang0> desktomp
<nessonic> mang0: yes
<mang0> desktop*
<mang0> The card is built into the motherboard
<Priest> does anyone have the time to help with a boot loader question?
<mang0> !ask | Priest
<ubottu> Priest: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nabiki> lol
<li0s> why when i go fullscreen on youtube the size of the video remains the same but the whole desktop perimeter goes black?
 * Nabiki is dancing in joy joy in the freeness of linux!
<Nabiki> hate windoz
<seanism> mang0: did you live boot or install ubuntulo1
<mang0> Seanism lol, I installed
<seanism> mang0: Did you say it was a desktop or laptop? sorry closed my window
<mang0> desktop
<seanism> mang0: custom built or store bought?
<mang0> Custom I believe
<mang0> It's second hand
<dlyneswork> Is there a requirement that /linuxrc must set the root filesystem onto a ramdisk?
<seanism> mang0: Which version of ubuntu did you install?
<Priest> I have installed Ubuntu before, but as a standalone OS.  I have just tried Dual boot for the first time doing the install beside a windows OS.  I followed steps outlined in the ubuntu help pages but when going from cold boot the machine only goes to the windows install.  Some help making it use the correct bootloader would be appreciated.
<mang0> seanism: 11.04
<mang0> from the alternate CD installer
<li0s> can someone help me to make youtube videos go fullscreen size?
<seanism> mang0: Try 10.41 perhaps?
<seanism> 11.04 is a little more resource intense
<mang0> Hold on, I think it's to do with the face I have a few differant apps running
<mang0> BLOODY DOCKY
<mang0> DIE
<nessonic> a 1.4 processor is somewhat low; I've had problems with a 2.4 before with 10.10
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoolishOwl> Hello. I notice synaptic lists manpages-pl as a missing recommend on my system. I haven't intentionally installed anything in Polish, and the list of packages of which it's a dependency look like standard packages. Is there a way to check exactly which package is asking for manpages-pl, if only so I can report a bug properly?
<seanism> mang0: haha yea close some stuff out
<mang0> gonna restart
<mang0> docky is pissing me off
<jony> I want an automatic subtitle search for movies when I staqrt a movie
<jony> like in Bsplayer
<MarkSS> Can I install things in another language if my Ubuntu is English?
<danohuiginn> is there some shell utility that can tell me whether the output of a command is empty? e.g. read stdin, return 1 if it gets any output, 0 otherwise.
<FoolishOwl> MarkSS, yes.
<MarkSS> FoolishOwl: Do I need to do anything special or will it just work?
<cjaredrun> MarkSS there are many localisations available on the installation disc
<cjaredrun> just select which one when prompted
<MarkSS> I guess I do not know what ta do
<seanism> good luck mand0
<FoolishOwl> MarkSS, are you trying to install a specific application, that happens to be written in another language?
<Osmodivs> The tutorial telss me to do this: The GRUB 2 splash images are controlled by the WALLPAPER line in /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme. Open this file for editing as root and find this line:    WALLPAPER="/usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png" But there is no such a line, the line I found and that resembles the most is this one:  # If we haven't found a background image yet, use the default from desktop-base.  if set_background_image "/usr/sha
<Osmodivs> re/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png"; then
<MarkSS> I am considering doing it just for grins. Want to know how.
<Osmodivs> But there is no/usr/images/desktop-base folder
<li0s> can someone help me to make youtube videos go fullscreen size?
<nessonic> Osmodivs: Just wondering, but have you tried creating it?
<FoolishOwl> MarkSS, I think it wouldn't take anything special, usually, but if it has dependencies, you may wish to go -> System Settings -> Language Support, and install support for the language. That shouldn't interfere with your English language settings.
<jony> best movie player in ubuntu?
<josuf107> danohuiginn: you can use bash string comparison (i.e. if [ $(cmd) -eq ""]
<Azelphur> !best | jony
<ubottu> jony: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gnarlygroundhog> li0s: http://www.techbangalore.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/facebook_youtube_fullscreen.png
<Azelphur> jony: some recommendations would be the default one, vlc or mplayer :)
<gnarlygroundhog> the youtube player's been updated since that screenshot. it should be in the same area though.
<FoolishOwl> Anyone else seen the issue with manpages-pl? Or know a way to determine what package I have installed is recommending it?
<jony> a good movie player?
<MonkeyDust> li0s: use Totem to watch youtube videos full screen
<venik212> when I click NETWORK in PLACES, it asks for a password, and when I type it in, it immediately asks for the password again (and again...);  What do I do?
<mang0> right
<danohuiginn> thanks josuf107
<Azelphur> jony general consensus is that VLC is good :)
<venik212> ubuntu 11.04
<li0s> gnarlygroundhog that's exactly my problem :D
<jony> ty
<Osmodivs> nessonic,  No, well, it's GRUB, I just can't create something like that, I have GRUB images in /usr/share/images/grub But I want to know IF that's  the right line to modify
<mang0> right, I've got a problem. I start up docky and it says I need to composite or somthing.....
<necromancer> how do i find where a package came from (its source) after i already installed it?
<mzuverink> what is it in do I have to change in Ubuntu to simulate the "at+ctrl+esc" close frozen program like in knoppix?
<MonkeyDust> necromancer: use sudo apt-cache policy
<DrMax_> yo
<necromancer> MonkeyDust: hmm that's not quite what i was looking for, but maybe telling you my actual problem might help. i'm trying to install the package sun-java6-jdk, but when I do apt gives me this error: "Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<necromancer> acting like it doesn't exist in any repo
<DrMax_> is there an alternative to the gnome cpu-freq applet that shows all 8 or 16 CPUs in a same widget? (the current gnome-cpu-freq thingie can monitor only one CPU at a time)
<necromancer> MonkeyDust: but it installs fine on my VM of Ubuntu, which is running Joes 8.04. the VPS i'm trying to install on is running Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<josuf107> danohuiginn: no problem
<mand0> seanism i think you meant mang0 :D
<HyperShock> anyone know why ubuntu.com is down?
<mand0> it's not ?
<DJones> HyperShock: Its working for me
<HyperShock> djones: are you there now?
<dios_mio> is not down
<DJones> Yes, front page
<novitololo> .
<nomorewindows> on grub cmd line when i do ls (hd0,1)/boot which is my ubuntu partiotion it gives A????????????end??????????????????
<nomorewindows> idk why
<HyperShock> ok, that's odd, cause i get everything but them. ie the forums i can get.
<DJones> HyperShock: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.com
<necromancer> ahhh never mind i think i got it. i was googling wrong i guess :) http://happy-coding.com/install-sun-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<Snakkah> Hi. I know a lot of you will not recommend doing this, but I was wondering if there is a way to use GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid 64-bit. I added the appropriate PPA (ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3) to my Software Sources but when I update the repos, it says it can't find the packages for my 64-bit system.
<novitololo> Hi: I've a problem.  I've created a partition with Windows, and Grub has disappeared.  I'm trying to find where are the Grub files, but I can't find in any of my two Linux partitions (home and root partition).  Any thoughts please?
<Snakkah> I really just wanted to try it out more than anything.
<MonkeyDust> novitololo: try this (non-english text) => http://paste.ubuntu.com/604137/
<MonkeyDust> nomorewindows: try this => http://paste.ubuntu.com/604137/
<ZGrub> I've got a grub issue booting into my windows. windows is installed on a raid array of 2 disks ubuntu is installed on single disk
<HyperShock> DJones: lol, that site says its down.
<Guest63930> anyone else suffering from a wifi regressions since a few days??
<nomorewindows> monkey where would i paste thatÉ
<nomorewindows> ?
<MonkeyDust> nomorewindows: not paste, but execute
<nomorewindows> ohh ok
<DJones> HyperShock: Odd, it says its up & working for me
<MonkeyDust> nomorewindows: when in GRUB, press C
<alesan> hi, how do I uninstall the "ubuntu" font?
<nomorewindows> but thats what i do but it tells me please load the kernel first
<alesan> it looks like comics
<alesan> I had removed it shortly after it was introduced, after the upgrade to 11.04 here it is again
<MarkSS> How do I change the language for my menus, interface and everything I read with Ubuntu?
<Soupermanito> update the language packs
<MarkSS> I did that.
<MarkSS> I think...
<alesan> what was the name of the ubuntu font? I mean the file, so that I can find it and delete it
<novitololo> MonkeyDust if I press C in grub it says Erorr 27: Unrecognized command
<kristianpaul> ubuntu.com down?
<cjaredrun> must be just you kristianpaul
<schnuffle> me too
<HyperShock> djones: it required me to prepend www, so it works that way.
<kristianpaul> ha loading now
<kristianpaul> odd
<kristianpaul> was like 5 minutes
<kristianpaul> anyway
<HyperShock> is there a way to see what is being worked on for the next update?
<MarkSS> How do I see all of the dependencies for a program from the commandline?
<trism> MarkSS: apt-cache depends package_name;
<MonkeyDust> alesan: type => locate ubuntu-font
<saege> hey, i'm going to install ubuntu on the 2nd hdd in my desktop pc. now the question is where to install the bootloader? on the 2nd hdd where ubuntu will be installed or on the 1st hdd where win7 is installed?
<trism> MarkSS: and you can change the language on the login screen, if you installed the proper language packs from Control Center/Language Support
<ZinovaS> looks like my wifi card was not found as well as mouse after upgrade tu ubuntu 11 :(
<MarkSS> trism: Thank you.
<HyperShock> saege: the bootloader goes on the hdd that boots the system, so the win7 drive
<jedix> hey, I'm trying to use kdenlive to edit videos, but the sound in my recording makes me sound liek a robot
<jedix> last I checked, I do not sound this way
<HyperShock> saege: if you don't do that you will never see the linux
<novitololo> I'm trying to recover Grub but when doing find /boot/grub/stage1 it says Error 15: File not found.  Please any thoughts?
<thwg2005> any hdmi audio out experts out there?
<saege> HyperShock, and only the section that will be overwritten is the mbr, right?
<saege> so any files are still there?
<T0X|C> ubuntu website is down :-(
<thwg2005> I can get VLC to output audio by selecting volume: "keep audio level between sessions"
<HyperShock> saege: yeah that's correct
<thwg2005> I can't get any other programs to output audio
<BluesKaj> thwg2005, some hdmi cards need to have the soundcard output connected to the audio input on the hdmi card
<saege> HyperShock, erm, in my case, is this /dev/sdb ATA WDC or /dev/sdb1 Windows 7 (loader)
<lfforman> any one have trouble accessing ubuntu website?
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: I'm using NVidia GT 430
<T0X|C> is ubuntu EOP, endo fo project?
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: no dedicated sound card
<T0X|C> lfforman: they are down again
<HyperShock> saege: it is sdb1 as sdb is the entire drive
<malik_> hi all, Is it possible to have multiple linux installers on one USB Disk using unetbootin?
<lolmatic> are there any nice tools for designing wordpress themes on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> thwg2005, is there an audio input on the hdmi card?
<saege> HyperShock, ok, thanks
<korst3n> So I have set up SSH and an arbitrary app that listens to TCP. I can't access sshd over the internet but i can access to the second app. what might forbid WAN login to SSHD?
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: no
<HyperShock> saege: but you don't specify the exact partition with the grup-install command, you specify the drive so it will be /dev/sdb
<IR5183> Hey did anyone solve the problem regarding the dual screen wallpapers?
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: I am trying to edit /etc/asound.conf to see if that'll make it happy
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: but haven't had much luck
<nomorewindows> why cant i access my /boot folder from grub but on an other partition i can
<HyperShock> saege: sorry i meant grub-install
<saege> HyperShock, ok, so i can choose /dev/sdb without any loss of data on this drive?
<IR5183> cause in 9.10 worked great and now in 11.04 it doesn´t
<HyperShock> saege: yes
<saege> HyperShock, ok, i'll start ;) thank you
<HyperShock> seage: yeppers
<HyperShock> nomorewindows: what do you mean? or rather why are you having a need to do that?
<malik_> Is it possible to have multiple linux installers on one USB Disk using unetbootin?
<BluesKaj> thwg2005, then you may need to run a seperate audio line out to the sound system device you're using ...for instance I use an hdmi out for video/tv and spdfi/pc coax audio out to my digital coax input of my audio receiever
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: it's weird that I can make it work in VLC, though - seems like I should be able to set it globaly
<nomorewindows> hyper i cant load my ubuntu so i need to sload the kernel right? but when i load  it says you need to load the kernel first so if in grub i do ls(hd0,1)éboot it it gives me ???????????????????????????????????6 so it wont laod the kernel; from éboot
<Tuteg> e/ip.66.63.222.130] cierra [Quit: Page closed ]
<Tuteg> 14:44                       ------» ¦ radarek [~radarek@nat1-21.ghnet.pl] entra
<Tuteg> 14:44                       ------» ¦ Nisstyre [~nisstyre@infocalypse-net.info] entra
<Tuteg> 14:44                       «------ ¦ MarkSS [~stevenb19@c-76-98-12-141.hsd1.pa.comcast.net] sale "Ex-Chat"
<Tuteg> 14:44                       ------» ¦ DarkEra [~DarkEra@d54C17A3C.access.telenet.be] entra
<Tuteg> 14:44                       «------ ¦ DarkEra [~DarkEra@d54C17A3C.access.telenet.be] cierra [Changing host ]
<Tuteg> 14:44                       ------» ¦ DarkEra [~DarkEra@unaffiliated/darkera] entra
<FloodBot1> Tuteg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tuteg> dam sorrt. Does anyone now how to fix the dual screen wallapaper issue
<HyperShock> nomorewindows: boot will be at (hd0,0)
<BluesKaj> thwg2005, it's unfortunate that the hdmi card and soundcard don't link ...sorry but that's about all I know how to do
<HyperShock> nomorewindows: that is if you gave boot its own partition
<thwg2005> BluesKaj: I appreciate it
<HyperShock> nomorewindows: if you didn't, ie standard ubuntu install, then the line will read (hd0,0)/boot
<pipegeek> maverick here.  the resolv.conf man page states that setting $LOCALDOMAIN overrides the search path in /etc/resolv.conf, but it doesn't seem to have any effect.  Is this true for anyone else?
<ZinovaS> how to get mouse back on lenovo 3000 laptop after upgrade to ubuntu11 ?
<Tuteg> does anyone know how to fix the dual screen wallapaper issue?
<HyperShock> zinovas: touchpad or mouse? if mouse: usb or ps2?
<ZinovaS> HyperShock, both dont work, tryed replug usb mouse, still dont work. cursor does not apear...
<MonkeyDust> nomorewindows: try this to boot Ubuntu, it does not change or repair GRUB => http://paste.ubuntu.com/604171/
<bobhope> Hello, how can I get ubuntu to show me the source code of its pthreads library?
<HyperShock> ZinovaS: does lsusb show your external mouse?
<ZinovaS> HyperShock, will check, but dmsh log shows low speed device then i plug it (only one line, no lines like configuration or something..)
<ZinovaS> dmesg*
<trip_> Whats the best free virus scanner for Linux
<HyperShock> zinovas: did you just upgrade to 11.04?
<venik212> why am I being asked for the SAMBA passwd repeatedly?
<trip_> HyperShock: whats the best free virus scanner for linux?
<Calinou> trip_: there's almost no virus on linux, my opinion
<ZinovaS> HyperShock, yes. upgraded, rebooted and mouse does not work. also it chose gnome and not uniti couse my hardware is old..
<Calinou> let's say you "don't need it", and i don't know if one exists
<Osmodivs> Why can't  I rename this file ??  root@Djiin:/usr/share/images/grub# rename Grub Splash Screen.png  TuxScreen.png
<Osmodivs> Bareword "Grub" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<ocx> hi
<HyperShock> trip_:  that's a non-sequitor my friend. Linux doesn't get infected, you only have to safeguard against hackers.
<Calinou> in 2 years i haven't got any virus alert
<ocx> how can i add multiple poll in my fetchmailrc
<ocx> only the first  is working fine
<ocx> the othewrs are not
<llutz> Osmodivs: rename "Grub Splash Screen.png"  TuxScreen.png
<Calinou> you just need to be prudent on the internet
<Calinou> that's all
<ocx> what is the seperator
<HyperShock> ZinovaS: ok, were there any hiccups during upgrade?
<cecure> trip_: do you mean to scan pdfs etc for viruses that may affect windows?
<Osmodivs> llutz, That's what i'm trying to do, rename it, but I get that message
<llutz> Osmodivs: err:               mv "Grub Splash Screen.png"  TuxScreen.png
<llutz> Osmodivs: rename works different, use mv
<HyperShock> Osmodivs: put quotes around the filename with the spaces
<Osmodivs> llutz, Ok, I'll try it
<llutz> Osmodivs: "man rename"   how that works (more suitable for mass-renaming)
<nomorewindows> monkeydust, i tried that several times it wont read anything from my /boot/ but when i load it with my backtrack kernel it loads but i get busybox
<HyperShock> nomorewindows: you may want to backup your home directory somewhere and do a fresh install, then reload your home directory
 * HyperShock wonders where ZinovaS went ...
<ZinovaS> HyperShock, well.. it took very long time.. so i left laptop alone, and in the morning it was of, so i turned it no and no mouse...
<mathieubee> hello, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and trying to use Unity with dual monitors on an nvidia card.. However, i cannot drag a window across to the other display
<mathieubee> it just snaps to the main display
<HyperShock> ZinovaS: I've got several ideas to try: 1) sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-input-mouse; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-mouse  or 2) sudo dpkg -a --configure or 3) sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-broken .. in that order I would try them until the mouse works again
<SinnerNyx> Trying to stop terminal 'blank' screensaver. Tried everything with setterm. I put it in rc.local first and then I put it in profile. either way it still blanks
<ZinovaS> HyperShock, thanks, will try
<HyperShock> ZinovaS: aye
<rpk> Is anyone else experiencing an issue where they'll occasionally lose the title bar and max / min / close buttons?  (11.04, classic)
<Snakkah> Hi. I was wondering, is there a way to change the Trash's name to "Garbage" or some other name?
<ZinovaS> can you say, how with keyboard i can get to terminal, i see window, but i cant focuse it.. :/
<ashmew2> Hi , im having problems with my mouse pointer , some links are just dead randomly , some buttons arent clickable at times..what do i do ? I also posted a thread about this on UF , but to no avail yet , could someone please help ? Thanks , heres the link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750982
<jony> why is the sound in vlc player distorted?
<mathieubee> Has anyone any idea why this is happening?
<jony> I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<mathieubee> I just want to drag a window onto my other display
<HyperShock> mathieubee: have you checked to see if you have the latest video drivers?
<Tapis> hi
<Tapis> anybody have some clue about the steps to follow in order to build our own Ubuntu iso FROM an existing installation, with basic tools, not with a script/GUI/whatever like remastersys :)
<Tapis> ( FROM an existing installation guys, not from an iso, or whatever )
<INEEDHELP> could someone help me with something?
<INEEDHELP> ????
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZinovaS> HyperShock, thanks, reconfigure helped, mouse works again ;)
<LAcan> anyone feel like being a blackhat helper real quick?
<INEEDHELP> I've deleted themes on ubuntu but they still appear in Appearence?????
<Creeture> Since my upgrade to 11.04, I'm having a lot of problems with X. Windows leaving artifacts on top of other windows, immediate logout of desktop if try to run winecfg, etc.
<mang0> Guys, I'm having trouble with docky. Some of the options (hide, magnify etc) are not click-able in the docky options
<mang0> This is to do with configuring it or somehting...
<INEEDHELP> I've deleted themes on ubuntu but they still appear in Appearence?????
<ActionParsnip> Creature: does it happen if you turn off effects?
<INEEDHELP> I can't turn on effects
<LAcan> INEEDHELP, why did you delete the themes? thats not necessary
<Snakkah> how do I reset gconf?
<INEEDHELP> Well I did but now they won't dissapear
<ActionParsnip> INEEDHELP: i was addressing creature...
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: I use Classic No Effects desktop (metacity). Happens there. More limited, but also happens in Unity.
<spankbot> How do I take a screenshot ?
<trism> spankbot: print screen button, or run gnome-screenshot
<LAcan> spankbot, print screen button
<Creeture> I see a similar bug reported for Lucid, but I didn't have problems there or on Maverick.
<ActionParsnip> Snakkah: the panels factoid shows how to reset one folder in gconf. Just change the item reset to /  then logout and login and you should get vanilla settingz
<Creeture> Already tried setting apps/metacity/general/capture_before_unmap to false (as mentioned in another bug). No help. Tried GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1. No help.
<mang0> Hm. Guys, when I mouse over somethng in Docky, it appears in the top left of the screen :S
<spankbot> trism, LAcan, I should have explained, I know the printscreen works, but I want to take just capture a specific window.  In Winders, I can set focus on an open window and Ctrl+Print Screen, to capture that, in Ubuntu, I don't see that working the same.  Is there another way?
<ActionParsnip> Creeture: does it only happen with wine related things?
<REK> anyone tried hackintosh?
<ActionParsnip> Rek: that's offtopic here
<REK> ActionParsnip: Any IRC you know of that can help ?
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: The crash so far only happens with wine. The window tearing and artifacting is across all applications (QT, GTK+, etc.) I can also crash it very easily by running gitk
<trism> spankbot: first thought is in gimp, File/Create/Screenshot/single window
<spankbot> trism, is gimp the photoshop of LNX?
<ActionParsnip> Rek: #hackintosh if it exists
<trism> spankbot: I think there is a key combo for a single window though, I'll see if I can foind it
<Creeture> spankbot: The "Take Screenshot" application will give you the option of what to capture.
<ioneyed> Anyone get natty narwhol on a thinkpad t410 with the hybrid gpu working properly? I found a few sites that got natty working with an ATI hybrid gpu but not many on the T410
<REK> spankbot: Yes
<spankbot> REK, thanks, I'm going to pull it down
<arand_> spankbot: use alt+prntscrn instead
<Creeture> spankbot: If you can't find it in the menu, try 'gnome-screenshot --interactive' from the cmdline, bind it to your PrintScrn key.
<HyperShock> ZinovaS: you are welcome my friend
<REK> spankbot: what is exactly your problem?
<ActionParsnip> Creeture: is it a clean install or an upgrade? Which release are you using?
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: Upgrade. 11.04 x86_64
<ActionParsnip> Creeture: nvidia video chip by any chance?
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: Nope. Saw that bug. This is Radeon.
<Creeture> Same symptoms, with the "EQ Overflowing" in xorg log
<spankbot> REK, I'm trying to take a screenshot of just 1 open application, I can use print screen, save, then use Gimp to crop.. but that's extra steps where I'm use to using "ctrl+Print Screen" in Windows on a focused app.
<HyperShock> spankbot: you can do a screenshot by pressing the printscrn button at the upper right of your keyboard, if a dialog doesn't popup asking where to save it, you can then open a image program like gimp and choose paste, as it will be in the buffer
<LAcan> spankbot, look in your keyboard shortcuts. there is a key combo for just the window
<ActionParsnip> Creeture: using open or proprietary driver
<mang0> lmao, spankbot....that is an epic name
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: Open
<hazz> hi there i messed up with the upgrade, not having enough space in the /boot  it stopped can someone follow me pls?
<llutz> spankbot: "import screen.png" then click the window you want
<Creeture> ActionParsnip:  I upgraded to the drivers from xorg-edgers ppa, but didn't help. Removed that and went back to distro provided packages. Same issue.
<spankbot> mang0, it dates back to my Quake handle.. I use to be good
<REK> spankbot: oh I did the long way mostly :P . Well you need a third party software for that purpose IMO but wait alot of guys here have extra to addon
<mang0> heh
<hazz> i resized the boot disk
<hazz> i changed the /etc/fstab
<arand> spankbot: Once again, use alt+prntscrn instead
<mang0> Does anyone here use Docky? I need help!
<mathieubee> HyperShock: yes I have, actually
<ActionParsnip> Creeture: strange. Not sure personally, maybe others can help. Is there a bug with the video chip using natty? Try creating a fresh user to see if its bad settings
<hazz> tower is keeping me sayng that i'm using natty but it's not true
<spankbot> REK, its no problem
<spankbot> arand, you nailed it!
<REK> mang0: I do
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: Back in a minute. We'll see if it's settings.
<spankbot> arand, that is exactly what I was looking for!
<ActionParsnip> Arand: 2nd time is a charm
<mathieubee> hello, I'm running ubuntu 11.04 and trying to use Unity with dual monitors on an nvidia card.. However, i cannot drag a window across to the other display. It simply just snaps to the edge of the monitor.
<LAcan> mathieubee, disable window snapping
<LAcan> LAcan, i suggest tweak ubuntu for that
<LAcan> err mathieubee
<mang0> REK: I had a problem, but I got help in #docky (lucky guess for the name lol)
<conor_ireland> hi
<ActionParsnip> mathieubee: its in ccsm, you don't
<Kron> mathieubee, Do you have your Nvidia drivers set to "Twinview" mode?
<REK> mang0: GOOD GOING
<conor_ireland> what is ubuntu enterprise cloud as opposed to ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> mathieubee: need 3rd party stuff for it
<novitololo_> .
<mathieubee> Kron, They're in "separate x screen"
<mathieubee> ActionParsnip, any idea how to get something like this done?
<Kron> mathieubee, That's why it's acting that way. I didn't have to change any of the window snapping and I'm on a dual-monitor setup with an NVIDIA card right now :)
<LAcan> mathieubee, I just told you how
<LAcan> mathieubee, which ubuntu are you running?
<mathieubee> 11.04
<Crash1hd> can anyone tell me how I can download a legacy driver from maverik or roll back to maverik?
<Creeture> ActionParsnip: New user with completely empty settings. Same problem.
<mathieubee> Where do I control the window snapping settings?
<LAcan> mathieubee, install tweak ubuntu and then install the ccsm plug in. very simple
<ActionParsnip> conor_ireland: research cloud computing. If you only have one box its not really going to benefit unless you have a lot of power.
<ActionParsnip> conor_ireland: and if you only need one server
<conor_ireland> actionparsnip - thanks but how would it differ than me running 4 servers in virtualbox say?
<mathieubee> Thanks, LAcan, I'm checking it out now
<c0nsense> Hey! I want install a ubuntu 10.04.2 to test an exploit, but i need the kernel 2.6.32-24-generic the kernel now is 2.6.32-28-generic, how to install the kernel 2.6.32-24-generic?
<ashmew2> Hi , im having problems with my mouse pointer , some links are just dead randomly , some buttons arent clickable at times..what do i do ? I also posted a thread about this on UF , but to no avail yet , could someone please help ? Thanks , heres the link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1750982
<LAcan> mathieubee, in theres is definately a snapping option. u may not even need the ccsm plugin, but its nice to have anyways
<REK> c0nsense: Use synaptic
<c0nsense> REK: it's a ubuntu server 10.04 lts.
<ActionParsnip> conor_ireland: with more physical systems added to the cloud the processing will be shared
<kapare_> Hi there, How do I remove the keyring pops at boot up... because I want to access that PC remote all the time and know it always bloc because of keyring.... I remove the .gnome2/keyring/login.keyring and just before rebooting I asking here???
<c0nsense> REK: without gnome.
<novitololo> I'ev followed this guide in order to recover GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  After doing a restart, I can't see the GRUB and either pressing shift/esc doesn't show it either. ANyone could help me to see what's wrong with Grub?
<REK> c0nsense: ohh :P my bad .. wait others can help you out ... have you tried the apt-get ?
<conor_ireland> actionparsnip - hmm cool thanks
<Crash1hd> I downloaded the nvidia driver and it installed fine in init 3 mode but when I go to activate it, it tells me that I have SystemError: E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages?
<conor_ireland> actionparsnip - so its sort of like a cluster as opposed to virtual machines?
<LAcan> Crash1hd, howd you install it?
<ActionParsnip> conor_ireland: very cool. You can spawn and kill systems as you need them, specifying cpu ram etc.
<ActionParsnip> conor_ireland: very exciting
<conor_ireland> actionparsnip - is it more like a cluster than a vm?
<conor_ireland> but a distributed cluster
<arand> c0nsense: Do you specifically need the ubuntu-applied patches to be there or will the upstream .24 do?
<Crash1hd> LAcan, well it was working fine until I upgraded to 11.04 then for whatever reason it stopped working, I tried reinstalling it from the repositorys but I kept getting the error so I also tried downloading it from nvidia website and dropping to init 3 mode and it installed just fine but when I go back to init 5 mode after resetting my display config to basic setup or I get no supported monitors I get the error when trying to activate
<Crash1hd>  it
<mathieubee> LAcan, I cannot find any option to control snapping with ubuntu tweak
<LAcan> mathieubee, hold on
<ActionParsnip> conor_ireland: kinda like vmware but as far as I'm aware the virtualized system doesn't run just on one box. Research will tell you more than I can. There are YouTube vids explaining it
<LAcan> Crash1hd, did u try installing it thru "Additional Drivers" because that will allow u to enable third party drivers on your system, which seems like ur problem..
<popezaph> I have an Asus 1015PN that I can allegedly tell to run graphics on Intel or Nvidia.  How do I confirm which one is active?
<Crash1hd> LAcan, It seems to have something to do with the following package is missing from 11.04 xorg-video-abi-8..0
<Icanhasnicknamen> Um, hello...
<conor_ireland> actionparsnip - ok thanks, the main ubuntu site doesnt have much but ill search around. thanks
<LAcan> mathieubee, clikc Compiz Settings
<Icanhasnicknamen> Could someone help me with a little problem?
<vak> I don't see "Hibernate" option anymore since in Ubuntu 11 !
<Icanhasnicknamen> An audio problem?
<vak> !hibernate
<Crash1hd> LAcan, I am in additional Drivers and I click on activate thats where I get the error I am not sure how you go about installing or uninstalling inside addition drivers? I dont see that as an option
<LAcan> mathieubee, what do u see?
<Kron> Icanhasnicknamen, Ask away. Someone will help if they can
<mathieubee> I have to install compiz
<LAcan> Crash1hd, your gonna have to remove all your broken installs, i dont know how to do that, then add the drivers using the method i just showed u
<arand> c0nsense: Hang on, I read you version # incorrectly, you should be able to find those in the backlog of launchpad..
<Icanhasnicknamen> My audio stopped working all of a sudden... I use Xubuntu 11.04
<Crash1hd> LAcan, Ok but how do I add inside additional drivers there is no add button
<LAcan> mathieubee, so install compiz plugin and then u will see an option for snapping windows
<vak> I don't see "Hibernate" option anymore since in Ubuntu 11 ! How to activate it again?
<LAcan> Crash1hd, remove all your broken stuff first
 * LAcan can someone tell Crash1hd how to remove is bad/broken driver pakages?
<Crash1hd> Ok but when I run the command to remove broken stuff it doesnt show that there is anything broken
<mathieubee> hmm, sadly it still snaps..
<ray24> Hi, I get this message when I try to load Banshee "Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation"
<arand> c0nsense: From https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/linux you should find links to previous builds
<LAcan> mathieubee, well thats fkd
<Icanhasnicknamen> Anyone, help?
<LAcan> Crash1hd, then remove them the same way u installed them
<Icanhasnicknamen> *-multimedia UNCLAIMED
<Icanhasnicknamen>        description: Audio device
<Icanhasnicknamen>        product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<Icanhasnicknamen>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Icanhasnicknamen>        physical id: 1b
<mathieubee> Unity has its own snapping which must be different from Compiz'?
<FloodBot1> Icanhasnicknamen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Icanhasnicknamen>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<ravex> Hey ho guys
<LAcan> mathieubee, yes that seems likely... I am using 10.04 with gnome
<Kron> mathieubee, Just switch to Twinview and reboot if necessary
<mathieubee> Twinview just gives a cloned view
<Dr_Willis> twinview can clone, or extend.
<mathieubee> really...?
<Snii> Hi, I have a machine currently running ubuntu, and I would like to reinstall to the newest version or reset it to "defaults" (I may have messed around a bit). There is no cdrom or USB available. Does anyone have a quick solution?
<Dr_Willis> I use it in extended mode all the time.
<mathieubee> it needs a new name, haha
<vak> am I alone who doesn't see "Hibernate" option anymore?
<robo> once you install ubuntu from cd, what command should you run to make sure you have all the latest patches?
<Dr_Willis> After enabling TwinView. you normally MUST restart the X server for it to work properly
<Kron> mathieubee, I'm running a dual-head setup right now and my nvidia-settings are set to twinview
<arand> robo: Start the update manager, refresh, upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> or else some apps can get confused
<mathieubee> I'm trying it out now
<robo> arand, do you know what command that is?
<popezaph> I have an Asus 1015PN that I can allegedly tell to run graphics on Intel or Nvidia.  How do I confirm which one is active?
<Dr_Willis> popezaph:  one of those DUal Video Card laptops? IVe heard they can well.. be probleatic in Linux. :(
<arand> robo: If you want to use the terminal for it: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<robo> ah, okay
<Kron> popezaph, If you're talking about Optimus I believe there are still some issues with supporting it fully
<popezaph> Dr_Willis - People have figured stuff out on them, but I haven't poked Ubuntu in years so I'm not sure I did it correctly
<robo> arand, i suppose update just installs patches while upgrade upgrades to the latest version?
<arand> robo:
<robo> arand, yup, man page says it's so :-)
<popezaph> Kron - I'd be OK with just having Nvidia's stuff active and deal with the battery drain
<conor_ireland> is ubuntu enterprise cloud any different to the normal server? like should i install it now if i might use it in the future or should i only install if i have 2 or more servers now?
<Dr_Willis> popezaph:  You could try running the nvidia-settings tool and see what it says
<jordotech> how do i create a user's home dir with .bash_rc and all that for an existing user?
<popezaph> Dr - Thx
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  for an existing user? you would have to copy the files to their existing home, and chown them as needed I would imagine.
<arand> robo: No, update only updates the cache, upgrade upgrades to whatever the latest fix for your version of ubuntu is
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  its .bashrc also I think. :)  the stuff in /etc/skel gets copied to newly made users as a skeleton for their Home.
<robo> ah, okay arand. So a apt-upgrade won't cause it to jump to a new version. So if i'm running 10.04LTS i'll always stay on that version?
<jordotech> Dr_Willis, thanks and yes its .bashrc :)
<jordotech> oops
<arand> robo: Yes, for that you'd need to use "sudo do-release-upgrade" instead
<uberfrau> hey guys, when i unplug my headset and plug it back in, alsamixer doesn't save the settings that places the mic volume and boost up. how can i get it to save those settings?
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  theres some other files besides .bashrc you may want to check out. Depending on what you want to do. Then thers tye system wide bashrc in /etc
<Kron> popezaph, Not sure how to do that. Taking a quick look around
<jordotech> something weird- new ubuntu install 11.04 doesn't allow tab to complete the command
<robo> cool; ty arand !
<Dr_Willis> jordotech:  try 'source /etc/bash_completion'
<qr> In 11.04 ctrl+alt+numpadkeys resizes windows.  How do I turn this off?  It doesn't seem to be an option in the keyboard shortcuts configuration.
<Dr_Willis> qr:  its a compiz setting.  grid plugin.
<andycc> Hello, does anyone know if there's a workaround for the Chromium extensions problem (i.e. "we don't support your browser just yet") besides installing Chrome?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | qr
<ubottu> qr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<afrodeity> no alt-f2 in classic
<Dr_Willis> qr:  install and run ccsm.
<Kron> popezaph, You might want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660
<Dr_Willis> afrodeity:  i belive it worked here - last i tried classic.
<afrodeity> Dr_Willis: it's disappeared, how do I get it back?
<Creeture> So yeah...wine1.2 on classic desktop is brizzoken for me bad.
<Dr_Willis> afrodeity:  No idea.
<mathieubee> Thanks guys, Twinview worked flawlessly!
<popezaph> Kron - checking that out
<Dr_Willis> mathieubee:  :) theres aparently a lot of issues with Unity and dual monitor setups. so watch out.
<afrodeity> Dr_Willis: anybody know what the underlying app or framework is called?
<mathieubee> Dr_Willis, will do
<Dr_Willis> afrodeity:  i thought its part of metacity. or the gnome panel
<qr> Dr_Willis: excellent, thanks.
<Creeture> Is there an easy to rollback to maverick once upgraded to natty? Can't work like this. Productivity has come to a halt.
<REK> Creeture: NO :( you need a fresh install again :( like i had to
<Creeture> REK: Figured. Already looking for my old DVD.
<Creeture> Dang. All I have is a 10.10 i386 server.
<Creeture> Or a CentOS 4.8, but that ain't gonna help me.
<andornaut> Just upgraded to 11.04. Everything works, 'cept Banshee won't recognize my Nexus S (android). If I mount the usb drive via palimpset i get "Tried to unmount 14 GB Filesystem/ with no matching udev device" in banshee's debug log. Any ideas?
<hazz> after the upgrade X freezed how can i restore it?
<helmar> hello... I can´t upgrade my laptop... I´m running 10.10 but 11.04 shows me "system program problem" and freezes
<shahriman> guys, i have a usb modem which works with ubuntu 9.04 (a kernel module that's compatible with an older linux kernel) is there a way to make it work with newer ubuntu releases?
<c0nsense> Hey! i installed a new kernel.. so, now how can i select the other kernel? or set a new installed as default?
<qr> how do I adjust the animation when switching virtual desktops?
<andycc> Hello, does anyone know if there's a workaround for the Chromium extensions problem (i.e. "we don't support your browser just yet")?
<Kron> c0nsense, If you're looking for an easy way to tweak grub you could try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Use_Startup_Manager_to_change_Grub_settings
<Creeture> This is going to hurt my feelings.
<Kron> qr, Install the ccsm package. You should be able to tweak whatever you want from the CompizConfig Settings Manager
<qr> Kron: I just installed that but I can't find the setting for this particular animation
<erry> guys, anyone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737360
<qr> they're not given terribly obvious names
<dagon> the new ubuntu release is garbage I swear
<komodo169> lol@dagon
<Kron> qr, Have you checked under "Desktop Wall"
<nomorewindows> wow i just wiped my full hd and grub rescue shows up wtf
<komodo169> dagon: that seems to be the 'floating' opinion
<Creeture> dagon: I agree enough that I'm reinstalling 10.10.
<dagon> Creeture, I just did that lol
<qr> Kron: no I hadn't, thanks.
<komodo169> i swithched to kubuntu and I'm quite happy with it
<nomorewindows> my whole drive is wiped but i still get grub rescue on start
<Kron> qr, NP
<arand> c0nsense: Holding down shift at boot time will get you a menu of choice, editing /etc/default/grub will allow you to specify a default entry
<Omsniffiscent> Sometimes when I close Google Chrome, I get logged out. Anyone heard of this issue?
<linuxrealm> erry looks like: irq errors = hardware failure emminent
<frostschutz> nomorewindows: well, it has to be coming from somewhere => so its not wiped, or maybe you had another grub on another disk
<dagon> too many distros to keep track of
<Creeture> Whomever is responsible for the whole Unity-by-default thing obviously isn't in this channel.
<nomorewindows> its alll wiped
<BluesKaj> nomorewindows, depends how you wiped your drive , what app you used
<nomorewindows> but theres still a partition table
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, grub is in the mbr any install will overwrite it
<frostschutz> nomorewindows: then you didnt wipe a drive but a partition on that drive :)
<komodo169> nomorewindows: you need to do a low-level format to get rid of that
<arand> c0nsense: After editing that you will need to run "update-grub"
<komodo169> in other words: it's not wiped
 * Creeture pulls the trigger. Back in a bit. I hope.
<BluesKaj> nomorewindows, then create a new partition table
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, what is your goal with that disk
<nomorewindows> the clean my hdd and reinstall ubuntu 10.10
<frostschutz> nomorewindows: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=1M count=1 - overwrites first MB of a disk, that gets rid of grub, partitions, and might kill the filesystem on the first partition
<frostschutz> nomorewindows: if your goal is a clean reinstall that's all you have to do, no need to wipe the entire drive
<nomorewindows> kk ty
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, the install will over write the mbr-first 512MB on disk AKA master boot record.
<nomorewindows> my ubuntu partition is corrupt so i have no coice frost
<zus> looking for a link  on how to move the side launcher to the bottom 11.04
<zus> or even customising unity?
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, ?
<Crash1hd> LAcan, Ok it looks like there was no support for nvidia-96 in natty there is a bug report regarding it and it also indicates that it is confirmed to still occur in beta 1 is there anyway to rollback to maverik
<usr13> zus: Rotate monitor 90deg right.
<nit-wit> nomorewindows, are you able to boot the cd now?
<mordof> is it possible to set up 2 seperate X screens that is capable to drag windows between the two?
<LAcan> Crash1hd, not that I know of. u can do a clean lucid install...
<Kron> mordof, It's pretty easy to set up from both the ATI and Nvidia restricted drivers.
<mordof> trying to use TwinView right now, but for specific tasks i have to disable the one, and that is really messing with certain things
<mozeee> how can i install python on my ubuntu? which packages i have to install?
<nomorewindows> 1 sec
<mordof> Kron: actually i'm finding it rather difficult. Seperate X Screens, not TwinView or the like
<Crash1hd> LAcan, is lucid newer then maverik?
<Omsniffiscent> Anyone else getting random logouts? Gnome Ubuntu 10.04. http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=397dc72d2002ea2d&hl=en
<LAcan> Crash1hd, older 10.04
<mordof> Kron: it's not letting me drag windows between the two, they are completely isolated.. and the wrong monitor is the main one, and i can't change either of those from the nvidia driver panel
<Kron> mordof, I've never had much luck changing things while it's running. Always used Twinview on Nvidia. Separate X doesn't work for me
<Crash1hd> LAcan, ahh right hmm it seems I only really want to downgrade the nvidia driver
<Kron> mordof, Not being able to drag between is what Separate X windows does. To my knowledge you have to use Twinview to have it act like a single desktop where you can drag windows around
<usr13> Crash1hd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<c0nsense> Kron: i think that grub is not installed
<Crash1hd> usr13, thanks :)
<c0nsense> Kron: how o install?
<nomorewindows> nit i get invalid number 1m
<mordof> Kron: hmm..
<mordof> this is so troublesome
<Kron> mordof, Grub is the bootloader. Unless you intentionally changed bootloaders, you have it
<mordof> Kron: wrong person
<Kron> mordof, sorry
<mordof> :p
<Kron> c0nsense,  Grub is the bootloader. Unless you intentionally changed bootloaders, you have it
<c0nsense> Kron: but menu.list file don't exist
<usr13> !grub2 | c0nsense
<ubottu> c0nsense: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ManDay> 'BUNTU!
<ChronicSyncope> is it unusual that i don't have an /etc/jvm file?
<_archer> help me with ubuntu maverick server edition please. it will hang up ~@ grub menu after resetting on a crash
<Kron> c0nsense, The new version of grub moved the file to /etc/default/grub
<Jimmio> I'm following the steps on the download page to make a bootable USB stick from the iso on Mac.. and it's not bootable.
<usr13> _archer: What happened to it?
<c0nsense> Kron: how to access grub during initialization?
<Kron> mordof, You should be able to change which is your main monitor by checking the "Make this the primary display for the X screen" but that may only be visible in Twinview...
<Kron> c0nsense,  I believe holding down shift during boot will cause the menu to appear
<usr13> c0nsense: Esc key
<_archer> usr13, when it crash or unresponsive , i reset. but it will stop at grub loader . will not go on with default boot sequence
<ksidirt> Hey, Im running 11.04. Which version of JDK do i install? Linux x86 or Linux x64?
<usr13> Kron: c0nsense Probably Shift or Esc either one will do it.
<_archer> this takes place on maverick server
<ManDay> I've got two question for you guys of the GUIs: ONE: Any idea why an external USB Webcam of type Logitech QUICKCAM Messenger does work with CHEESE but not with Skype? TWO: If I use synaptics to "install" "qc-usb-source" which is said to be the source for the modules (??), does that *automatically* compile into the kernel?
<usr13> _archer: YOu should see options there.  Right?
<_archer> usr13:  but i am running vmware .. it is anonyying
<nmvictor> which compiz plugins arranges the windows on the screen, I want to disable it for gnomenu, when I click on gnomenu at the awn bar, the menu is positioned on corners of the screen or sometimes even at the centre, I want the menu posotioned above the awn bar next to the gnomenu icon, like in windows, how do I achieve that, I know some compiz pugin is dictating that behaviour. Please help...
<usr13> _archer: Oh well, I don't know then.  (I'm not a vmware user.)
<mordof> Kron: troublesome..
<jimrew> hi
<_archer> usr13:  any way to auto skip this manna l selection to default boot partition?
<Kron> mordof, Nothing in Linux has given me as much trouble as display drivers ;)
<aBs0lut30> hey guys, anybody know if there is a way to slave nic's without ifenslave? got a box that I reloaded and the switch is already setup for LACP, and wont bring up the interfaces so i cannot get to apt to install ifenslave :(
<Kron> mordof, And Ubuntu makes is far easier than most distros I've used
<mordof> Kron: oh i know, same. understandable though as they're the most complex i would think
<mang0> guys, I'm very new to Ubuntu, and I want to install WINE so I can run certain .exe files. How do I do that? I looked in the software center, but there were lots of things
<mordof> Kron: it'd be nice if i could get, at the very least, wine to work on my main display instead of at 0,0
<jimrew>  can i get pidgen in kde?
<usr13> _archer: I don't know
<coz_> mand0,  open a terminal and type    sudo apt-get install wine
<mang0> lolol, is it that simple?
<nit-wit> mang0, do you have a ms license if so check out a virtual as well
<coz_> mand0,  yep :)
<mand0> i' m not mang0
<_archer> usr13:  ty
<muell_matto> Hi! I created an Audiocd Image using cdrdao. My has no copy protection.  When i brun this image i get a cd with white noise only. burning the same image in windows gives me my copy. has anybody an idea want went wrong?
<usr13> aBs0lut30: ifconfig
<coz_> mand0,  the other way is to open synaptic package manager   hit search and type in    wine
<mang0> nit-wit: yes I do....why?
<mang0> coz_ I'm mang0
<Kron> mordof, Have you tried dragging the monitors around in the nvidia-settings tool? If the monitors are backwards you can swap them that way
<mang0> not mand0
<mang0> ;)
<_LoneCrow> Anyone know how I can get a copy of vmware player for ubuntu?  Vmwares site seems to be broken.. I've registered and tried but it keeps sending me into a loop.  Anyone have a link somewhere?
<aBs0lut30> usr13: whats the switch for that on ifconfig?
<coz_> mang0,  sorry
<jimrew> how to i get pidgen in kubuntu?
<mordof> Kron: my monitor set up on my desk (physically) main monitor is on the right, secondary is on the left
<coz_> mang0,   then mark the package for installation in synaptic
<pankaj_sharma> _LoneCrow, vmware is not free
<mordof> Kron: TwinView accepts this just fine.  Wine has no support for spawning +1280 absolute positioning
<nit-wit> mang0, if you want to run MS reliably I would do it in a virtual wine has well some draw backs but to each there own.;)
<nmvictor> which plugin dictates how windows are positioned on the screen/
<mordof> Kron: when using a virtualized desktop i mean
<nmvictor> ?
<_LoneCrow> the player used to be free..
<usr13> aBs0lut30: You need to establish a network connection.  Right?
<_LoneCrow> even then if I wanted to try it I can't even get a copy to try it
<mang0> nit-wit, I've just realised I'm dual booting windows so I don't need anything else lol
<coz_> jimrew,   http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-pidgin-2-7-9-in-ubuntu-ppa/
<_archer> vmware is free , only server edition
<nit-wit> mang0, try both is my idea
<mang0> yeah
<mang0> right
<mang0> installing with terminal
<jimrew> thanks coz
<aBs0lut30> usr13: yeah, but I have to bond the nic's before the switch will enable the ports, and of course the base install doesnt have ifenslave...
<Kron> mordof, Like when you full-screen a virtualized desktop? I've had good luck with Virtualbox on a secondary display, haven't tried that with WINE
<coz_> mang0,  you are    going to enjoy both terminal install and synaptic,,, both are really cool to use :)
<mang0> 228mb O.o I can't be arsed, i'll just boot windows if I wan't it
<_LoneCrow> Well I might buy the player if I have to,  because vbox doesnt do as I need it to.. anyoen know how to get a virtualbox running a vmware appliance to run on startup when using a GUI without ru nning it headless?
<aBs0lut30> got the bond configured, just cant figure out how to slave the real nics to it without ifenslave
<mordof> Kron: there's no way i'm going to play Warcraft 3 under VB, lol.. it works very well under Wine
<coz_> mang0,  that's not how big wine is  ,, let me check hold on
<Kron> mordof, hehe I wouldn't recommend it either
<mang0> coz_ what is the differance between syaptic and terminal install?
<mang0> synaptic*
<mordof> Kron: works smoothly unless a TON of stuff is going on under 1920x1080 full settings, it's an older game obviously
<mordof> Kron: the game wouldn't lag at all regardless if i were actually in windows.. but it's playable
<coz_> mang0,  wine is only 69.6 kbs
<mordof> but..
<spyder89999> hello all helpers
<mang0> coz_: I ran "sudo apt-get install wine" in terminal
<mordof> Kron: i can't play the game properly if A) it's not on my main display, B) i can't lock the mouse into the window
<coz_> mang0,  are you running gnome  or  kde?
<spyder89999> anyone know how to downgrade bluez-utils in ubuntu 11?
<nit-wit> mang0, more feedback in synaptic dependencies access to he repo list broken packages...etc
<mang0> gnome
<mordof> B is possible with seperate X screens, but not twinview to my knowledge
<_LoneCrow> But I can't buy it unless I can download it..
 * mordof sighs
<JoshuaL> what is the name of the enveloppe thingy in ubuntu?
<coz_> mang0,  ok open synaptic-package-manager
<dagon> The tron reconfigured album rocks
<mang0> k
<JoshuaL> -p
<Kron> mordof, I suppose some of these issues will remain until X Windows finally goes away. Let's hope Wayland gets some traction!
<Rehan> i just installed ubuntu on my gateway laptop but don't see a setting in Mouse prefs for the touchpad -- any way I can install touchpad drivers for it? The touchpad works but its too fast on scrolling so I'd like to change that. Thank you.
<nit-wit> mang0, the terminal is good with info as well try aptitude
<coz_> mang0,  o wait  I do see an 87 meg wine package there as well
<mang0> ?
<mang0> nit-wit: what do you mean
<mang0> coz_ what do I install then?
<mang0> let me open the synaptic manager
<nit-wit> mang0, with aptitude?
<coz_> mang0,    if you open synaptic  hit the Search button and type in   wine  it will  tell you the size of the package   , just right click the wine  package and let it pull in what it needs
<coz_> mang0,   right click the wine package rather and mark it for installation
<mang0> nit-wit: yes
<mang0> coz_ okay
<peto_> hola
<mordof> Kron: apparently the plan is underway to replace X
<mang0> coz_:  I marked it for installation
<usr13> aBs0lut30: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-bond-or-team-multiple-network-interfaces-nic-into-single-interface.html
<mordof> Kron: but for now it's still in place :\
<mang0> it gave me a popup
<coz_> mang0,   ok now hit the Apply button
<mang0> about additional packages
<dagon> can i use gedit to make the config file for conky?
<pankaj_sharma> dagon, yes
<coz_> mang0,   it will tell you what is going to be installed,, indlucing requires packages
<dagon> pankaj_sharma, thanks
<Kron> mordof, How is it that no matter how things advance I'm always looking forward to some future update? :)
<mang0> so I just "mark" what it wants me too?
<nit-wit> mang0, aptitude is another package control manager for example if you install something with it and the dependencies when you remove it aptitude removes the dependencies as well, a clean way of do all of this. it is just installing it and subing aptitude for apt-get
<mang0> to*
<pdfman> does anyone know how to tell Ubuntu to load wirers each time?eless adaptor driv
<coz_> mang0,  but remember this is a windows emulator  for installing       windows apps on linux
<mang0> nit-wit: I getchat now :)
<coz_> mang0,  so at some point you have to decide the disk useage costs of wine+applications  or windows
<mordof> Kron: lol, oh i know right.. but it's a far stretch from Ubuntu 6, where i first started
<nit-wit> mang0, cool carry on you all
<mang0> :)
<mang0> BLOODY HELL
<jordotech> would following directions for ubuntu 10.04 on how to downgrade php to 5.2 still apply for 11.04?
<mang0> LIGHTENING
<mang0> ARGH
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> I've added synaptic (/usr/sbin/synaptic) to: user ALL=NOPASSWD sudo visudo, but synaptic still asks for the pw , what's missing ?
<hays_> Which is the newest liveCD with gparted?
<mordof> jordotech: highly doubtful
<jordotech> ok
<hays_> natty-dedsktop-i386?
<mordof> jordotech: well, i dunno to be honest
<LjL> mang0: what happened?
<nit-wit> hays_, they all have goarted
<jordotech> whats the worst that could happen?
<mordof> jordotech: 11.04 upgraded -all- of my server software
<mordof> jordotech: worst case scenario, it doesn't work and you uninstall/reinstall
<jordotech> ouch
<pdfman> how to tell ubuntu to load wireless adaptor drivers at each boot automatically?
<jordotech> yea
<hays_> nit-wit: which one would have newest kernel and most drivers?
<coz_> BluesKaj,   not sure you want that do you?
<mordof> jordotech: link to the guide?
<hays_> nit-wit: I am having issues with gparted seeing my drives
<pdfman> I have to install every time
<Kron> mordof, Indeed. I didn't jump on the Ubuntu bandwagon until 9.04. Played with Mandrake and OpenSUSE back in those days. I love Ubuntu for sure
<linuxrealm> PACKAGE LOCATION:  ./slackware/n
<coz_> BluesKaj,   installing from terminal or synaptic ,, root access is required
<hays_> Marvell 88SE91xx chipset
<nit-wit> hays_, natty or a gparted ISO itself
<jordotech> mordof, http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrading-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<hays_> gparted ISO does not work
<ubuntu> Hi, after installing ubuntu (several version) at restart pc won't boot, I can't see grub .... anything
<mordof> Kron: heh, that's about the same time, yeah - but at that time i was still dedicated to playing games, that's the only thing that kept me from it
<manuel_> xx-der
<nit-wit> hays_, what is going on share
<ubuntu> .
<hays_> nit-wit: I am trying to repartition
<Eliasen> d
<mordof> jordotech: why do you want to downgrade anyhow?
<Kron> mordof, True true... Everquest would never have run on any version of Linux at that time
<hays_> nit-wit: and gparted does not see either of my hard drives plugged into a SATA III controller
<nit-wit> hays_, where is the problem at in the process
<pankaj_sharma> ubuntu, need more info
<hays_> nit-wit: I have tried the latest release of gparted and tried toggling AHCI in BIOS
<Rehan> i just installed ubuntu on my gateway laptop but don't see a setting in Mouse prefs for the touchpad -- any way I can install touchpad drivers for it? The touchpad works but its too fast on scrolling so I'd like to change that. Thank you.
<nit-wit> hays_, is it a raid or gpt or just a regular mbr set up
<hays_> nit-wit: right now i am downloading the natty-desktop livecd
<hays_> nit-wit: its not a raid its just two drives
<dagon> how is the latest wine is it better?
<trihope> KM0201: are you there?
<hays_> hoping to see sda and sdb or whatever
<peto_> when I come back from a long period of suspension, I only get a black screen with the mouse, how can I return to Unity?
<nit-wit> hays_, so so far you see unallocated?
<mordof> Kron: everquest.. never got into that, lol
<BluesKaj> coz_, when I run aptitude or apt-get , which I've added to the suddoers file .and in the cli and I'm not asked for a pw
<hays_> nit-wit: the drives just dont show
<coz_> peto_,   not sure I can answer that since I dont use laptops...however I have seen this happen even on my desktop,,, I generall just log off  and back on or restart x
<coz_> BluesKaj,  ooo  ,, on current ubuntu ?
<Kron> mordof, Lucky you. It sucked up years of my life that I'll never get back!
<hays_> The SATA chipset is MARVELL 9128 SATA 6Gb/s
<ray24> My banshee was syncing music this morning until it crashed. Now it doesn't sync, even after uninstall and reinstalling.
<mordof> Kron: well, FFXI online did that to me, lol
<dasdasds> hi
<mordof> Kron: dropped 272 days of pure playtime into my account
<BluesKaj> coz_, on kubuntu 11.04 , yes
<nit-wit> hays_, anything installed on them and what?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  then I may be dumb around t his issue,, although ,, i always  install via root here ,,, ah oh did I say that out loud ? :)
<Kron> mordof, Wow... I wish I knew my totals. Then again maybe not...
<spyder89999> anyone know how to downgrade bluetooth packages in ubuntu 11?
<hays_> nit-wit: one is blank and one has windows 7 in an annoying place on the drive
<hays_> nit-wit: hence gparted
<FloatingGoat> whats that graphics accelerration tweaking application called in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> hays_, and W7 boots?
<mordof> Kron: yeah, lol... FFXI had a /playtime that told the running total on the overall account xD
<dasdasds> i have a question
<BluesKaj> coz_, :)
<peto_> coz_ how can I log off?   (I have proof to enter startx in a console but to no avail)
<dasdasds> what do you use, kubuntu or ubuntu or lubuntu
<mordof> Kron: or.. was it the character.. i think it was just the character
<jordotech> mordof, drupal 6 doesn't play well with php 5.3
<coz_> peto_,     gnome-session-save --kill
<jordotech> magento doesn't either apparently
<hays_> nit-wit: oh yeah works fine
<peto_> gracias coz_
<xgt001> hello
<xgt001> laptop runs VERY noisy :( in ubuntu since 10.04
<coz_> hey
<xgt001> someone help
<jack123> 	how to convert hdd to fat32 in windows 7 .?
<usr13> xgt001: what is your problem?
<FloatingGoat> ....
<dasdasds> what do you use, kubuntu or ubuntu or lubuntu
<xgt001> usr13: laptop runs extremely noisy in ubuntu
<usr13> jack123: We have Ubuntu support here.  Can not tell you how to do stuff in Win7
<coz_> xgt001,  no need to move up to 11.04  since 10.4  was LTS and is supported for some time,, and directly upgradeable to 12.04  LTS  when its released
<xgt001> with less battery life
<mordof> jordotech: well.. give it a try, though that guide won't help you entirely. you'll need to get the repo list for 10.04 first
<dasdasds> hello i have a question
<mordof> jordotech: and supplement with that
<mang0> !ask dasdasds
<dasdasds> i LIKE gnome 2, not unity, not gnome 3, and i need very stable operating system
<nit-wit> hays_, hmm does the disk manager in W7 se both HD's
<mang0> fuu
<usr13> xgt001: What noise is it making?
<dasdasds> which should me use
<dasdasds> e
<coz_> xgt001,  11.04 is still rather glitchy  ,, I dont know of a solution for this
<mang0> !ask | dasdasds
<ubottu> dasdasds: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> :P
<usr13> jack123: We can tell you how to reformat a disk in Ubuntu.
<dasdasds> i LIKE gnome 2, not unity, not gnome 3, and i need very stable operating system
<dasdasds> which should me use
<dasdasds> e
<mang0> coz_: are you there?
<Kron> mordof, EQ had a per character count. Had to cancel my WoW account last year and delete my toons. Had 5 level 80's, a couple 70's and a couple others...
<LjL> mang0: oh you're alive. you weren't replying to ping, i was worried :P
<mang0> sorry
<mordof> Kron: geez
<mang0> I was uploading screenie
<coz_> dasdasds,   unfortunately gnome2  will not be around probably a while after gnome2 releases unless someone forks it
<mang0> ARGH i'VE BEEN HIT BY LIGHTENING
<mang0> lol
<coz_> mang0,  yep
<mordof> Kron: i keep thinking i should start playing WoW.. it's easy.. friends play it, lol.. but i'd drop too much time into it
<hays> nit-wit: any ideas other than to try the ubuntu kernel with gparted?
<mordof> Kron: at least FFXI was a challenge
<ackt1c> mang0 everyone has
<mordof> and required skill
<LjL> mang0: well sorry for the prolonged mute, i'm looking at what happened now
<dasdasds> <coz_> okay
<dasdasds> <coz_> what alternatives ?
<mang0> lol. okay great, thanks LjL
<usr13> jack123: To format from Ubuntu just do:  sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdx#
<BluesKaj> coz_, I've included synaptic as an alias in ~/.bashrc sy='kdesudo /usr/sbin/synaptic' and that works in the cli , but i'd just like to click on synaptic in the panel and have it open without being asked for the pw
<coz_> dasdasds,  but I completely understand your perspective,, not sure  perhaps  lxde which is based on gtk2  but not sure if they will switch over  maybe  xfce  but my guess that will go to... maybe one of the other minimal  DE's out there
<dasdasds> <coz_> what alternatives ? unity, gnome 3, xfce, kde ? what do you reocmmend !!
<mang0> Ppinged?
<Kron> mordof, WoW is a cash cow now. Leveling is easy, but fun. They do a decent job of providing content for casual play and hardcore folks. I'm just too much of an addictive personality to keep any balance
<mordof> Kron: same xD
<coz_> BluesKaj,  then I think I am puzzled ,, although it is irritating I never bothered changing it sorry :(
<Savoxocity> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2rDbRUDkds
<mordof> Kron: hence why i deleted windows.. easier to avoid stuff
<dasdasds> what shouuld i use instead of gnome 2
<coz_> dasdasds,   well  there is fluxbox     openbox  ,, I would take a look at youtube to get an idea  how they work,, however NO compiz with those
<Kron> mordof, same, I built a new system in October and it's running Ubuntu natively. I have a Virtualbox VM with Win XP for Adobe Creative Suite, but that's all I use it for.
<IdleOne> Savoxocity: how is that Ubuntu support related?
<mang0> LjL what do you thing?
<ratcheer> dasdasds: I am enjoying Gnome 3 on Natty
<mang0> think*
<Savoxocity> dasdasds, use kde4
<Frankennstein> someone for a little help? :-)
<mordof> Kron: hah! me too, CS4 though
<mang0> !ask | Frankennstein
<ubottu> Frankennstein: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> ;)
<jordotech> today someone accidentally sudo chmod 775 an entire server
<Frankennstein> alternative of Wine emu?
<dasdasds> is it good to use gnome 3 on ubuntu?
<dasdasds> because there are ppa
<mordof> Kron: managed to also get an OS X 10.6 installed under vbox and running smoothly
<LjL> mang0: sorry, what i think of what? i'm not really following, i'm looking at the floodbots' code
<nit-wit> hays, If it was me I would first check if W7 is seeing the HD's and a MS type partitioner see them just for comparison. I see this problem on occasion never encountered it. I have to presume here that you have some knowledge in general ;)  in thiis area,  on the ubuntu cd lool at the disk utility and see if it shows the HD
<Savoxocity> IdleOne, That clip relates to everything, and everyone
<coz_> dasdasds,  n ot on Unity,,, it will break Unity,, but there is a PPA for it
<mang0> lol
<mang0> ARGH
 * mang0 is confused
<Kron> mordof, At work I find it much easier to manage our networking equipment from Linux than Windows
<dasdasds> coz_ yes i know
<IdleOne> Savoxocity: lets keep it Ubuntu support related in here please.
<dasdasds> somebody who can recommend me
 * mang0 thought coz_ was helping....then thought LjL was helping
<hays> nit-wit: W7 is seeing them, and partitioner does see them.
<dasdasds> an alternative
<mang0> ;_-;
<coz_> dasdasds,  not sure gnome3 is actually stable however
<mordof> Kron: yeah i believe that
<dasdasds> ok so what else coz_?
<coz_> dasdasds,  not even Unity is that stable at this point
<LjL> mang0: hah. it was definitely coz_, i only helped you by removing the mute on you :P
<Kron> mordof,  Reeeeally. Never even though about trying that. They have a EFI emulator for Vbox?
<Savoxocity> apt-build --rebuild world ftw!
<coz_> dasdasds,  not su re let me check hold on
<mang0> aaaaah
<mang0> I gettit
<nit-wit> hays, look to see if te disk utility in Ubuntu does as well
<hays> nit-wit: im hoping the ubuntu kernel solves this..  and that the gparted kernel is just missing some support
<mang0> OH
<dasdasds> coz_ so i think, kde or xfrce
<mang0> Coz_ didn't seee what I was writing
<mang0> because of the mute
<hays> nit-wit: ok will do
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * mang0 facepalm
<LjL> mang0: i'm afraid not
<mordof> Kron: they do, not one that works for OS X, you have to use a custom EFI loader
<mang0> .....dammit. Coz_, may I PM you?
<Savoxocity> dasdasds, depending on the power of the machine you could use kde4 or xfce, xfce is very light, I put it on my servers for vnc
<dasdasds> i ahve good pc @savoxocity
<Kron> mordof, Of course. Apple has great hardware but I don't wanna be a fief in SJ's kingdom :) Which is why I use Ubuntu
<Savoxocity> Then go for kde4 if your tired of gnome, or gnome3, its... different
<hays> nit-wit: you just mean du right?
<dasdasds> savoxocity and why not unity or gnome 3
<coz_> dasdasds,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_Window_System_desktop_environments    and     http://xwinman.org/
<coz_> mang0,  sure
<mang0> k
<Frankennstein> someone who use Yahoo on ubuntu?
<mordof> Kron: lol *nods* i wanted to test it out before i considered buying a macbook. actually strongly considering it now
<zzecool> Deos anyone knows how does ubuntu is able to mount windows share using connect to a server without having the smbmount command installed ?    Thank you
<mordof> Kron: so that move was in apple's favor
<Savoxocity> dasdasds, to each their own.  I like unity more than gnome3 myself, they changed alot in gnome3
<dasdasds> savoxocity and why not unity or gnome 3
<dasdasds> ok
<Kron> mordof, Try to convince them of that...
<mordof> Kron: i would never xD lol.. just sayin
<dasdasds> Savoxocity i have one problem
<dasdasds> Savoxocity if i move windows to edge of desktop
<dasdasds> and then double click on the bar
<dasdasds> it maximized in other deskto p
<zzecool> dasdasds, tru but you must have more than half window to the next desktop
<zzecool> true*
<Savoxocity> dasdasds, that can be annoying (unity right?) you should have a "desktop" switcher in your sidebar, iirc you can drop your desktops down so there is only one aswel
<dasdasds> Savoxocity
<dasdasds> yes i dont know where
<dasdasds> yes it is unity
<dasdasds> how can i stop that
<zzecool> dasdasds,  just dont move more than the half of the windoes out of the current desktop
<paul_ik> hi. anybody experienced problems while surfing web pages through wi-fi when you have pages loaded almost completely but taking forever to load some random images or css? In my netstat I see lots of acknowledgments without payload delivered
<zzecool> this is a feature not a bug
<dasdasds> dasdasds,  just dont move more than the half of the windoes out of the current desktop
<dasdasds> and what should i do
<dasdasds> if i haved moved it at the bottom
<dasdasds> how can i maximized in THIS desktop
<zzecool> i see
<Savoxocity> zzecool, albeit there is a way to use only 1 virtual desktop i jsut dont remember where
<zzecool> i dont use 4  desktops as a square
<dasdasds> maybe its a feature but it is really shiit
<zzecool> iuse 4 in a row
<dasdasds> okay how can i use 1
<dasdasds> or 4 in a row
<zzecool> so i dont have this problem when i have it down or up
<dasdasds> i dont need so many
<zzecool> dasdasds,  yes
<dasdasds> but how
<IdleOne> dasdasds: no cursing please
<zzecool> install ccsm
<zzecool> first
<dasdasds> ok
<zzecool> ill guide you through
<dasdasds> okay first i have to install ubuntu again
<dasdasds> but i come back
<zzecool> ermm
<zzecool> then take some notes
<zzecool> now
<dasdasds> ok thanks
<zzecool> first install ccsm
<dasdasds> i think if you said its in ccsm i will find it on my own
<dasdasds> thanks very
<zzecool> you have to find in ccsm the unity plugin
<zzecool> and play with the features
<zzecool> :D
<tasslehoff> Any good alternatives to Gwibber?
<xangua> tweetdeck
<tasslehoff> xangua: ah. of course. that's adobe air. thanks :)
<zzecool> tweetdeck is the best twitter client ever
<zzecool> but you need to install adobe air first
<zzecool> as it is adobe air application
<zzecool> tasslehoff, no other native application come even close to tweetdeck
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: depends on taste
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all
<_UsUrPeR_> do the changes to /etc/grub.d/40_custom ever change during a grub update in ubuntu?
<_UsUrPeR_> I need to know if I should be pinning the grub package
<jiltdil> is evolution safe for chat?
<zzecool> ActionParsnip, i didnt find any better though
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: evolution is an email client
<ddilinger> anyone know of some nice screen shotting software, perhaps with imgur integration(or a scripting method).  I would love to be able to hit a key combo, draw a box on the screen with the mouse and have it uploaded and the url put into my clipboard
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: maybe for you, many will disagree
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:sorry empathy
<ActionParsnip> jiltdil: yes its safe, just run it as user and you'll be fine
<ddilinger> the default prtscrn button one is alright, but it doesn't allow me to quickly do much i have to copy to clipboard, open an image editor, crop
<jiltdil> ActionParsnip:thanks but what is the meaning of run it is user here
<zzecool> ActionParsnip,  maybe you will know , how is it possile that ubuntu mount windows shares without having installed the smbmount command ?
<zzecool> any clue?
<koperino> I can't mount my ipod 120 G this is the message I get superblock or something?
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: i believe mount can do it
<zzecool> hmm
<zzecool> didnt tryied
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: or add an item in /etc/fstab
<zzecool> tried that
<zzecool> let me see
<FloodBot1> zzecool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ddilinger: there is a screenshot plugin for compiz and you may be able to draw a selection box around what you wish
<ActionParsnip> ddilinger: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9161/
<zzecool> ActionParsnip, true it worked
<zzecool> didnt even know that the simple mount cmd could do that
<zzecool> thank you
<zzecool> :)
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: np man
<koperino> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc2, is the message i get for my ipod anybody help?
<ActionParsnip> koperino: when you last detached it, what steps did you take?
<mang0> Heya guys, I installed Ubuntu yesturday on my 2nd harddrive, which is exactly the same model and make as my first drive. I unplugged the windows drive so that I didn't accidentally wipe it, as they are the same make it wouldnt be too difficult to make a mistake....but now when I boot up my computer, it doesn't detect windows, only ubuntu. I know this is a grub problem. How can I fix this?
<koperino> put on car radio and it worked
<mang0> I have asked in #grub too
<ActionParsnip> koperino: did you safetly remove the device last use?
<moele> ohla
<ActionParsnip> mang0: try: sudo apt-get -y install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<mang0> mk
<morecheese> hi all
<koperino> ActionParsnip: it was in Maverick and it worked ok; it is mounted on mac
<pankaj_sharma> hi
<dasy2k1> hi morecheese
<ActionParsnip> koperino: then in mac, select the safetly remove option in the right click
<morecheese> looking for a command-line clock program. i like using "watch -n 1 -t date", but, well, its not pretty enough. ideas?
<ActionParsnip> koperino: then try in the ubuntu OS
 * morecheese smiles at dasy2k1.
<ActionParsnip> morecheese: so you want the date always shown in the terminal?
<morecheese> ActionParsnip: meh, sure, either way
<morecheese> itd be nice i guess but not necessary
<morecheese> just want to see the current time while working on my server via putty
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Z6JOls_eA&feature=relmfu
<morecheese> current date wouldnt hurt ;)
<nb72> Is Quicken now in the ubuntu software center in 11.04?
<dagon> cool stuff right there
<dagon> i'm blasting that with my sexy ubuntu rockin compiz
<moele> morecheese, you could always export PS1 with \d
<moele> morecheese, if you are rtying to have the date shown on your bash prompt
<iceroot> nb72: you can look at packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> morecheese: you may be able to add the current time to the prompt so the latest prompt will be the time
<moele> or \d\T if you want the time
<moele> and date
<iceroot> nb72: or using apt-cache search searchstring  on your machine
<morecheese> ActionParsnip: im looking for using a seperate screen region just for a small clock
<kostas_trance> hello!!!
<nb72> iceroot, I'm not updated to 11.04.
<koperino> ActionParsnip: ok I'll try when i find a mac i'm some 1000 km from home in alps......i'll keep you informed thanx :s
<iceroot> nb72: then packages.ubuntu.com
<dasy2k1> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/index.html mainly section 2 morecheese
<morecheese> im not a fan of putting current time in PS1 because if your prompt sits unused for 10min, then that time is ten minutes behind
<ActionParsnip> koperino: always use the safe remove and you will have fewer issues
<iceroot> nb72: you can also use /msg ubottu info packagename
<ActionParsnip> koperino: or a windows pc, get it mounted then unmount gracefully
<morecheese> dasy2k1: see my above line
<KM0201> does quicken even have a linux version?
<nb72> iceroot, I'll try that.  I was curious because it is listed on ubuntu.com in the features walkthrough.  Thanks
<itaylor57> KM0201: gnucash
<KM0201> itaylor57: is gnucash actually quicken though?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: I saw a question for this in the answers page, there is a pic of it on the ubuntu site saying its available
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: hmm, didn't know that
<dasy2k1> KM0201:  nope, but it does the same job much better
<nb72> gnucash is nice, but it's not quicken.  ubuntu.com specifically mentions quicken (with icon)
<KM0201> dasy2k1: i've used gnucash pretyt extensively, i like it... just never heard anyone say is quicken.
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: yeah, strange
<nb72> I don't see it with a search on packages.ubuntu.com
<itaylor57> KM0201: I think it is better,  I wrote an accounting program I name Cubbyhole back in way back before quicken
<KM0201> hmm
<dasy2k1> it isnt quicken, but it does the same job in a better way even if quicken has a bit more eyecandy
<nb72> Maybe it's a mistake and the web site needs to be changed?
<McShane> KM0201: You can try running quicken in Wine, I reckon, or in a virtual machine
<KM0201> McShane: well, yeah of course, but that wasn't really the point of the discussion
<McShane> glad I could help!
<itaylor57> I just came in so I missed the whole point of the question
<kale> i'va been upgrading my ubuntu. and for some reason, it keeps setting som e UUID in the root= statement in grubs menu.lst. this UUID is wrong, and i have to replace it with /dev/sda2 to make my system boot properly. now how do i make ubuntu put in the correct UUID?
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: may work in wine
<KM0201> McShane: the question specifically, was "is it int he repositories".. which would seem to indicate there is a linux version (which i never heard of)
<nb72> I'm not asking because I want to run quicken (although it would be nice).  It's because I see it here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/office-applications
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i understand that.. see my comment to McShane
<ActionParsnip> kale: boot to live CD and reinstate grub2
<itaylor57> I believe quicken is now cloud based so independant of os
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i've not seen it in the repos
<KM0201> itaylor57: now that may well be the case...
<SimonBull> the software sources could not be located from the upgrade (using upgrade manager) to Ubuntu 11.04...could you help please, i know it's a tad vague
<kale> ActionParsnip: err... i can boot the system
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: i haven't either... thus why i was wondering where the guy who asked the question, got that idea
<kale> ActionParsnip: so how do i reinstate grub?
<nb72> itaylor57, Ah, that would make more sense.  But if that is the case I think the ubuntu website is misleading.
<Andy80> hi all, excuse me for the, maybe, off-topic question, but.... cannot find an answer: can anyone please tell me what do I have to write in the "For:" field (the first textfield) of this blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o/+addspec ? Thanks :)
<Snii> Hi, I have a machine currently running ubuntu, and I would like to reinstall to the newest version or reset it to "defaults" (I may have messed around a bit). There is no cdrom or USB available. Is it possible to do some magic to complete a reinstall from inside ubuntu?
<itaylor57> that is freakie I put quicken in the s/w center and get gnucash
<Jordan_U> kale: I would recommend upgrading to grub2. "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" and read the prompts carefully.
<kale> Snii: why would you want to reinstall, what is not working?
<KM0201> itaylor57: yup,l you get the same thing if you search quicken in synaptic
<xangua> Snii: no
<KM0201> itaylor57: htats what spurred my question of if they were related somehow(although i didn't think they were)
<Jordan_U> kale: And be sure to have a LiveCD on hand in case something goes wrong.
<nb72> KM0201, quicken and gnucash are defiantly different programs
<kale> Jordan_U: is it grub, that makes the wrong UUID's ?
<KM0201> nb72: right... i don't use (and have never used) quicken.. but have ussed gnucash a lot, so i didn't think they were related
<Snii> kale: because I messed around in config files and modules and whatnot some time ago (I vaguely remember working on undervolting the processor). Now I cannot remember what I have done, and what I left only half completed...
<itaylor57> I was mistaken as usual, quicken is not cloud, only for windows and macosx
<hays_> here goes
<kale> Snii: if nothing is not working, then i'd say there is no reason to reinstall
<Jordan_U> kale: It sounds like it's the Debian grub-legacy "update-grub" script thats doing something wrong, and there are so many advantages to using grub2 (IMHO at least) that I would recommend it even if nothing were broken.
<nb72> As much as I love ubuntu that's not the behavior I'd expect to see on ubuntu.com.  Listing quicken as available from the software centre when it's not.  What is the right way to get this known.
<kale> Jordan_U: ok, i'll wait until this upgrade to 11.04 is complete, then i'll take a look at it.
<Jordan_U> nb72: What page are you seeing this on?
<nb72> www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/office-applications
<nb72> It's in the box 'also available from the software centre'
<Snii> kale: It's probably not needed, but who knows what "previous-me" has done to make trouble for "future-me"?
<Error404NotFoun1>  #ubuntu-beginners
<Error404NotFoun1> erm
<tilleyrw> Help.  My display shows a very dull imprecise UI.  Why can'
<tilleyrw> can't it be sharp like Windows or MacOS?
<guntbert> nb72: looks like its time to file a bug report against the web site
<mordof> tilleyrw: your monitor may be stretching the picture to fit
<mordof> tilleyrw: check your resolution
<dasy2k1> tilleyrw:  probabbly because its not in the right resloution
<Jordan_U> nb72: Could you submit a bug report to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content ?
<Snii> kale: Nothing on there I want to keep anyway, so if there was a relatively easy way to reinstall it might be the best solution. Now, if xangua is to be trusted it is not worth the effort :)
<jimrew> i cant install pidgen in kubuntu
<dasy2k1> tilleyrw:  you may also want to check system>administration>additional drivers
<|||||||||> </|||||||||>
<dasy2k1> if your graphics card has a driver it would help to set the resolution correctly
<alaing> I'm using a headless ubuntu server how do i check if there are any updates from shellprompt?
<ActionParsnip> jimrew: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get install pidgin     Thanks
<xangua> jimrew: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ActionParsnip> alaing: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<alaing> thanks ActionParsnip
<ratcheer> I need help with Pulse Audio, please. Ubuntu 11.04. ALSA is sending sound to PA and, according to padevchooser monitor, PA is sending it to outputs. But, no sound is coming from speakers. This is with Audigy2 5.1 output. Speakers got sound from internal 2-channel stereo.
<ActionParsnip> ratcheer: audigy things can be a real pain to get working, totally not worth bothering with
<ratcheer> ActionParsnip: It was working just fine with Ubuntu 10.10.
<jamil_1> Hello, is there an equivalent of rainmeter on ubuntu ?
<nb72> Jordan_U, I'll file the bug report
<Jordan_U> nb72: Thanks.
<nb72> arrg.  Don't have a launchpad account yet.
<LAcan> doesn anyone know of a good webserver profiler for ubuntu?
<jimrew> never mind i have Quassel irc
<FreddyLee> hi all
<rbriggsatuiowa> How do I get rid of the auto-hide scrollbar in 11.04?
<FreddyLee> I have a telnet problem when trying to check e mail, anyone could help?
<Glycan> Heyos- I'm trying to install U as small as possible to just get acces to my box (I deleted some important stuff), an dI'm trying to figure out how the allocate drive space works.
<Corey> !ask | FreddyLee
<ubottu> FreddyLee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Glycan> Can someone explain?
<DarsVaeda> hi where in unity do i find the applications menu?
<jimrew> when you do ubuntu respin can i add older repos to it?
<pfifo> what program or chain of programs is responsible for detecting usb thumb drives/memory sticks and auto-mounting them?
<LAcan> Glycan, use a boot cd instead
<Corey> Glycan: If you're attempting data recovery, install nothing.
<Glycan> The boot cd doesn't work.
<Corey> Glycan: Then pull the drive and use another machine for recovery.
<nb72> Yay my first bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/778730
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778730 in ubuntu-website-content "Web site incorrectly lists Quicken as software available in software centre" [Undecided,New]
<jimrew> when you do ubuntu respin can i add older repos to it?
<Glycan> I really don't want to pull the drive. That would be bad. How do I use the all ocate thing?
<Corey> Glycan: Welp, good luck with that.
<jimrew> well?
<Glycan> What does "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu" mean?
<jimrew> can some one help?
<LeeDrOiD-DHD> glycan select the partition on which you want to instal your distro and enter /
<Joseph_> Is there a way to install something locally to a single user?
<bc81> question: my xubuntu doesn't have an option to suspend, all i have is [Log Out] [Restart] [Shutdown].. where do i find the suspend option?
<Joseph_> Using apt.
<Joseph_> Rather htan needing superuser.
<Joseph_> Like, I would like to install valgrind and svn in my user directory.
<FreddyLee> ok, I was trying that on windows and it partly worked. Then I changed my passwords (I'm talking about two accounts) and switched to ubuntu, now I can connect to mail server no problem, it says +OK after I entered user and then it says bad login or pass after I entered password. I've had the same problem on windows, when I used account, that has "_" in it. Now I changed passwords to more compolicated ones with signs like !@#$%^, you know,
<FreddyLee> and I'm having the same problem - bad log or... Could those signs be the problem? (same with netcat)
<Joseph_> Can this be done?
<DanielHolth> is it no longer possible to log into launchpad with a non-launchpad openid?
<Pritesh> i have upgraded ubuntu version to 11.04 and now it doesn't boot and stuck on ubuntu logo with dots
<Glycan> Doesn't work.
<DanielHolth> No, have to use launchpad's openid, not a RP
<Pritesh> is there anybody experienced that ?
<pathfinder> hello
<guntbert> Joseph_: why do you want to do that?
<Glycan> SO I select a partition, but when I click install now it does't work.
<pathfinder> i have some questions in ubuntu be cause  i am a new user
<guntbert> !ask | pathfinder
<ubottu> pathfinder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lucas_> does anyone happen to know why ubuntu natty gets stuck on boot from a live USB on a new macbook pro?
<McQueen> hi, how can i active unity?
<LAcan> doesn anyone know of a good webserver profiler for ubuntu?
<Joseph_> guntbert: Because I need valgrind and svn on cluster I work on, but the admin is busy.
<Cody3290> Hello everyone
<Cody3290> I am looking for ease of use in Ubuntu, should I upgrade to Natty Narwhal or should I stick with Meerkat?
<Jordan_U> lucas_: Apple's firmware doesn't allow BIOS based booting from USB. What are the exact symptoms you are seeing?
<Cody3290> It's for my mom, she does not have very much experience with computers
<guntbert> Joseph_: you *can* always install software from the sources into your home directory - will not work if the running of it needs root permissions
<Cody3290> All she will be doing is checking email and pictures and stuff
<FreddyLee> pritesh might be, but I say MIGHT be a compiz problem (ask someone more experienced).
<Juv1228> hello, so yesterday i was trying to install ubuntu server 11.04 from the main release iso
<Joseph_> guntbert: Man... Compiling valgrind is going to take so long.
<McQueen> hi, how can i active unity?
<Juv1228> burned to a CD, passed the integrity checks
<mang0> argh
<rewire> Cody3290, Natty's new user interface is great and especially friendly with new users
<Juv1228> in the install process it gets all the way to installing base system
<Cody3290> If I am upgrading to 11.04, then do I have to run the updates for 10.10?
<guntbert> Joseph_: well - in some way you will have to spend some time :)  best ask the system administrator and don't try to do things behind his back
<S4RY> Cody3290: yes , thats right.
<alaing> I'm using a headless ubuntu server how do i restart it from shellprompt
<KM0201> Cody3290: somehow i think that would be a very very good idea
<zus> is there anyway for customising unity? any links or something?
<Juv1228> then near the end of that it asks me to insert the cd labeled something
<Juv1228> i cant remember exactly
<lucas_> Jordan_U: i get the option to boot from the live usb, then i get to see grub, and choose if i want to install or try first. But for both options, after i select them the screen just stays black
<rewire> Cody3290, It's prob best to do them afterwards, you may end up installing stuff that gets made redundant in natty
<guntbert> !manual | pathfinder
<ubottu> pathfinder: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Juv1228> but it was identical to the currently inserted CD replacing " with _
<falsefive> Hey, I know this is an ubuntu channel, but does any have a good resource on choosing distros?
<falsefive> anyone*
<Joseph_> guntbert: He totally doesn't care, I administer the server too, but I am remote so I cannot go restart the machines to reload the image.  He is just busy with a paper deadline.
<Cody3290> ok thank you
<pathfinder> ok let me try
<rewire> falsefive: your best bet is to watch youtube videos, from there research into the disto that suits you best :D
<maitrey_> hi everyone, my wireless went at once of. it shows disabled (without possibility to enable in the panel. the driver is Broadcom sta 802.11 wireless driver under ubuntu 11.04 (it is first time that happened).
<Jordan_U> lucas_: That's because, for the moment at least, graphics drivers in linux don't handle BIOS interfaces being missing very well.
<falsefive> rewire: thanks!
<genii-around> alaing: Probably sudo reboot .
<pathfinder> my question is about the grub menu
<Jordan_U> lucas_: If you can, install from CD using the +mac iso.
<maitrey_> what to do? thanks !
<guntbert> Joseph_: I told you about your alternatives
<Juv1228> does the mini online install cd work for installing the server edition of 11.04?
<pathfinder> i installed ubuntu 10.6 and b
<morecheese> seems weird that something necessary for compiling from source isnt included by default
<morecheese> whoops sorry bout that
<subsume_> After a xen server restart my install won't start. http://dpaste.com/539649/ Ends with 'General error mounting filesystems'
<alaing> genii-around: spot on thanks. I was trying restart instead of reboot.
<bc81> any idea why xubuntu doesn't have an option to suspend, all i have is [Log Out] [Restart] [Shutdown].. where do i find the suspend option?
<adilio> alguem ae ?
<LjL> !br | adilio
<ubottu> adilio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lucas_> Jordan_U: what is this +mac iso you speak about?
<adilio> existe alguem online q possa me ajuda
<x_> How do I open a gtk app over ssh, but on the server not on the client (ssh x forwarding is working fine already)
<S4RY> patholio: There are several causes to stuck on ubuntu logo with dots.
<Jordan_U> lucas_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<subsume_> ubuntu won't boot with mountall: mount /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc [996]: Permission denied
<subsume_> . Brings me to a maintenance shell but I'm not sure what to do.
<grifo74> hello people i a ubuntu user 10.04 lts give a opinion about unity?
<S4RY> patholio: does grub menu shows up !
<Jordan_U> grifo74: This channel is for support. For opinions try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<guntbert> grifo74: here we try to solve problems - ask about opinions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Juv1228> anyone have any luck installing server 11.04 off the release ISO?
<guntbert> Jordan_U: :)
<lucas_> Jordan_U: thanks alot
<Jordan_U> lucas_: You're welcome.
<Juv1228> i managed to get to installing base system then it asked for the cd labeled Ubuntu-Server 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release amd64
<Juv1228> where my cd is labeled Ubuntu-Server 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" - Release amd64
<Simeon> hi all. I have a problem: I cant update my system: E:Method gpgv has died unexpectedly!, E:Sub-process gpgv received signal 7.
<ruskin20> difficulty downloading online programs
<Simeon> @Juv1228 can you disable the cd as a source and do everything from online?
<Juv1228> i am connected to the internet on this pc
<Juv1228> how would i go about doing that in the installer?
<donkeyinspace> hello, is there a way to reset ubuntu 11.04 as if it was freshly installed?
<lucas_> always when I install ubuntu, i think: ´this is going to be the time i will install perfectly without any problems whatsoever´, but i get tricked again every time :p
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: fresh install it?
<Simeon> oh - I thought you were beond that point - I dont know.
<guntbert> Juv1228: did you check if the iso was not corrupted?
<donkeyinspace> KNUBBIG , dont have the cd
<lwizardl> in 11.04 how do i turn off this anoying window snap
<Juv1228> guntbert, yes, it passed the integrity checks
<FreddyLee> if you don't mind I'll try again:
<FreddyLee> ok, I was trying that on windows and it partly worked. Then I changed my passwords (I'm talking about two email accounts) and switched to ubuntu, now
<FreddyLee>  I can connect to mail server no problem, it says +OK after I entered user and then it says bad login or pass after I entered password. I've had the same problem
<FreddyLee> on windows, when I used account, that has "_" in it. Now I changed passwords to more compolicated ones with signs like
<guntbert> Juv1228: strange - but please ask in #ubuntu-server , maybe they know about such problems
<FreddyLee> !@#$%^, you know, and I'm having the same problem - bad log or... Could those signs be the problem? (same with netcat)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IsmAvatar> I'm using Konversation and Ubuntu 11.04 with unity. Sometimes when I type something in Konversation, and/or press enter, I will occasionally be instantly logged out. Why? Am I hitting some magic logout keystroke? Can I disable it?
<Juv1228> guntbert, thanks
<bc81> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<chrome_> how can I access a server through sftp? In kde I just do ALT+F2, sftp://user@host:port
<chrome_> and it appears a window with the stuff in the server
<KNUBBIG> IsmAvatar: I think it is a crash instead, happens for me randomly, too
<chrome_> I think in gnome is not possible
<IsmAvatar> KNUBBIG: ok, thanks
<Pouncer012> I need some help
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pouncer012> I have a Radeon HD 5670 graphics card, is it supported yet?
<linuxbox> i have a radeon 5750 and the opensource drivers work but not the ati drivers
<Pouncer012> linuxbox, I have a Radeon 5670, how can I get it to work to install correctly? I get the Ubuntu logo to come on and asks to run or install screen, but then after the Ubuntu screen, my monitor shuts off
<philip> How can i restore .mozilla after rsync backup?
<linuxbox> i had a similar problem the screen was blinking on and off i choose install ubuntu directly from the cd menu
<FreddyLee> ok, let's try different angle here
<usr13> Pouncer012: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419962
<donkeyinspace> i  ve been trying some experimental packages, is it possible to change all the experimental packages with the ones from original repository?
<Pouncer012> So linuxbox, what about installing from USB drive?
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: from ppas?
<donkeyinspace> KNUBBIG , yes
<FreddyLee> for those who read about my telnet issue, could anyone (on a secure connection) having in login and password signs like "_ ? @ #%" or whatever, check if they can check email with telnet?
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: ppa-purge will revert the changes from the ppa you give it as a parameter
<KNUBBIG> !ppa-purge | donkeyinspace
<linuxbox> yea that is what i did using unetbootin and choose install ubuntu with out trying it
<KNUBBIG> hm :D
<donkeyinspace> !ppa-purge
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: no ubottu doesn't know it
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: you have to apt-get install ppa-purge
<guntbert> FreddyLee: I don't see how that is an ubuntu support question
<FreddyLee> telnet or netcat is in ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> FreddyLee: So is Firefox, but that doesn't mean we'll help debug your web server if it's running IIS :)
<Nero-Wolf> Hello.  So, Eclipse-built apps require a VAR to be set in the terminal before they can be launched and have their toolbar available... but I can't edit the *.desktop file to do this at-launch on the 'Exec=' line.  What gives?
<donkeyinspace> KNUBBIG , going to try ,thanks
<amunak> Can Ubuntu in default fully support my chipset (sis)? I want to get rid of archlinux, because I'm not able to compile my video card drivers (sis671)? I've already got tons of problems with this.
<FreddyLee> ok, forget about it.
<FreddyLee> c y
<Nero-Wolf> From the terminal, "APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 /usr/local/xmind/xmind" works.  However, editing the "Exec=" line in /usr/share/applications/xmind.desktop to read that way makes it not-launch.
<Nero-Wolf> What gives?
<zus> can anyone  please help me with setting up evolution for 2 gmail accounts and is there a link on customising unity?
<havok> noob question: if I am on Intrepid, can I install packages for later releases like lucid, maverick etc?
<canthus13> amunak: SiS? Probably not. SiS chipsets are problematic.. :/
<Crash1hd> how do I enable beta mode for 11.04?
<canthus13> amunak: Google really is going to be your best friend on this one.
<erix> Where should I add <Location></Location> tag to define Digest authentication ? such as in apacheconf or in my virtualhost, Thanks
<Tigerplug292> greetings - anyone able to help me install kqemu?
<amunak> canthus13: thx, I'll try to find help on arch :/
<alaing> i'm trying to find out how i can upgrade my php from 5.1 to 5.2 or later
<chrome_> how do I connect to sftp?
<canthus13> amunak: Debian might actually be a better one to search for...
<asteig> Chrome: To upload files?
 * canthus13 gave up on SiS chipsets a while back. :(
<Ziber> Booted to a live disk, trying to figure out whats going on with my HD. ubuntu 10.10 is installed, lately its booted up extremely slowly, loads skyrocket immediately, and i cant access my home directory via GUI (i can through terminal). ubuntumontools said i had disk fragments... on the live CD I tried fsck, but that seemed to run for a split second and didnt report any problems
<Kazilla> does anyone know how to set my wireless to a particular channel?
<Tigerplug292> I tried apt-get but I can't get it from there - what are my other options to install kqemu? I'm running 11.04
<asteig> chrome_: Regular FTP client, like FileZilla, but set the port to 22.
<thomas_> Hallo, Any one knows how to change the location of my bordeer controles in 11.04 unity?
<chrome_> asteig: KDE supports sftp://....
<amunak> canthus13: you think it can natively support it?
<chrome_> asteig: do I really need to install that?
<thomas_> Hallo, Any one knows how to change the location of my bordeer controles in 11.04 unity?
<axisys> which pkg gived nfs mount option?
<asteig> chrome_: You can use whatever you want to connect through SFTP. I was just giving an example.
<usr13> alaing: What version of Ubuntu do youhave installed?
<Ziber> Booted to a live disk, trying to figure out whats going on with my HD. ubuntu 10.10 is installed, lately its booted up extremely slowly, loads skyrocket immediately, and i cant access my home directory via GUI (i can through terminal). ubuntumontools said i had disk fragments... on the live CD I tried fsck, but that seemed to run for a split second and didnt report any problems
<alaing> usr13: ubuntu server 10.04
<SerialMDK> can anyone help me with wine?
<chrome_> asteig: how can I connect without installing anything? and without using the batch
<thomas_> Hallo, Any one knows how to change the location of my border controles in 11.04 unity?
<asteig> chrome_: What are you trying to do? Upload files to your site?
<usr13> alaing: Well, I'm seeing this:  http://randyfay.com/node/63
<alaing> usr13: its headless so i need to do from commandline
<chrome_> asteig: download files to my machine
<chrome_> but I will use the batch
<S4RY> chrome_: shouldn't sftp://username@sftp.server.com , do it.
<Newberry> Hi folks.  Any virtualbox gurus here?
<Tigerplug292> any ideas ? - I tried apt-get but I can't get it from there - what are my other options to install kqemu? I'm running 11.04
<axisys> got it! nfs-common
<chrome_> S4RY: that what I was saying, that isn't working form me. But I will try again
<S4RY> Tigerplug292: synaptic , ubuntu software center.
<thomas_> any one knows how to change the side (left to right) of the border controlles in 11.04?
<thomas_> \
<SerialMDK> thomas_:
<SerialMDK> pm
<fr00g> Is there a difference between "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted" and "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty restricted"?
<Nero-Wolf> Tigerplug292: USC should have it in the listing.  Make sure your software sources are set to enable "Canonical Partners"
<alaing> how can i double check my php version i just used phpmyadmin to see the version
<Newberry> Anyone know anything about Mouse Integration and Virtualbox?
<mordof> alaing: make a new php file,  phpinfo();
<mordof> view it from your server
<guntbert> Crash1hd: 11.04 is released - so no "beta mode"
<alaing> oh yes forgot about phpinfo thanks
<guntbert> havok: no, you should upgrade your system
<guntbert> !eol | havok
<ubottu> havok: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thomas_> Hallo, Any one knows how to change the location of my bordeer controles in 11.04 unity?
<havok> thanks guntbert
<SerialMDK> wine will not recognize my cdroms help please
<thomas_> Hallo, Any one knows how to change the location of my border controles in 11.04
<guntbert> havok: you're welcome :-)
<thomas_> Hallo, Any one knows how to change the location of my border controles in 11.04
<robin0800> thomas_, what border controls?
<Tigerplug292> Nero-Wolf, the command in my howto is sudo apt-get install kqemu-source , is that the same as qemu?
<thomas_> the cloze minimize an max controles
<Nero-Wolf> Ah.
<thomas_> of windows
<robin0800> thomas_, try ubuntu-tweak
<chrome_> S4RY: it's a knowing bug -> http://www.google.pt/search?q=ubuntu+unity+sftp&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<guntbert> !controls | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<guntbert> !ubuntutweak | robin0800
<ubottu> robin0800: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<morecheese> thomas_: System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme
<thomas_> morecheese i cant find how i can switch it to the right in their
<Vhozard> What defrag program can I get for Ubuntu ?
<thomas_> an tnx ubbot i will look their
<Cody3290> I have a problem.
<Cody3290> Ubuntu 11.04 installation upgrade will finish in 1:30
<Cody3290> I have to leave in :40
<Cody3290> I can't stay, this is a business and they close at 6:00
<jimrew> yeah thats bad
<Cody3290> Is there a way to force pause the installation?
<jimrew> no
<Vhozard> Cody3290: no
<morecheese> thomas_: well, there is actually a way to just move the controls to either side, but i dont remember that, google it. i use the "New Wave" theme on my ubuntu desktop machine and its controls are on the right by default.
<S4RY> chrome_: looks like it , it's in Unity part.
<Cody3290> Just leaving is no good, I'm 10 minutes away from any socket and my battery is broken/dead and only lasts a maximum of 5
<guntbert> !google | morecheese
<ubottu> morecheese: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<morecheese> guntbert: yeah i know, but it was unrelated
<morecheese> man could some other #chans benefit from a guy like you
<Cody3290> If the computer shuts off in the middle of the installation, I will more than likely have to reinstall ubuntu 10.10, then re-download all the stuff for 11.04, right?
<IsmAvatar> Cody3290: plan a route to the nearest outlet, and start running
<Vhozard> What defrag program can I get for Ubuntu ?
<IsmAvatar> Cody3290: or you could make an install CD for 11.04
<morecheese> seems like every place i go on irc every question is answered with "Google is your friend" after I've already spent 3 hrs on Google.
<Cody3290> I could...
<S4RY> chrome_: you could switch to ubuntu classic and try again.
<usr13> Vhozard: You already have it.
<guntbert> !defrag | Vhozard
<ubottu> Vhozard: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Cody3290> I have no CD on me now, and the download would take longer than I have
<Vhozard> I was actually talking about defragging an ntfs partition
<Vhozard> not /
<IsmAvatar> Cody3290: not saying now, just saying it's an option, to help alleviate the time between 10.10 <=> 11.04
<usr13> Vhozard: (It's called Ubuntu :)
<shatly> Ok i am trying to swith from -genaric to -server kernal version, how do i do this
<Vhozard> usr13 ?
<S4RY> chrome_:also , have you tried ssh / ssh://username@ssh.server.com
<chrome_> S4RY:  ok :P
<BlouBlou> shatly: Search in Synaptic the newst server kernel version
<usr13> Vhozard: Last comment(s) were humor.  You would defrag NTFS from a MS Windows OS
<BlouBlou> shatly: and, after that, just install it. Then select it from Grub
<shatly> BlouBlou: i tried linux-image-(version)-server
<hihihi100> is it recommended to use k9copy with ubuntu? or should I use it with kubuntu?
<shatly> and it is not poping up in grub
<donkeyinspace> KNUBBIG , an i purge the proposed ubuntu too?
<Vhozard> I want to know if its possible to do in Ubuntu
<Cody3290> Hmm, the estimate keeps going down by increments of a few minutes. Maybe I won't have to reinstall after all
<BlouBlou> hihihi100: KDE apps works fine with Gnome
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: ?
<Cody3290> Vhozard: No.
<BlaDe^> hi guys, I did chmod g+w and have this: drwsrws---  8 etj      www-data 4096 2011-05-06 13:40 includes
<BlouBlou> hihihi100: You can use it without problems
<guntbert> Vhozard: don't try
<BlaDe^> I still can't write to the dir tho, and i'm in www-data
<KNUBBIG> donkeyinspace: ah understood, no you can't. only PPAs
<donkeyinspace> KNUBBIG , thanks
<Cody3290> Vhozard: But you can check this out if you're feeling brave http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-407230.html
<hihihi100> bloublou, I dont , I cannot read the pop up messages, all I see is a black box (I mean the info that appears if I leave the mouse over an icon)
<Vhozard> thanks Cody3290
<caudex> System - Prefs - Keyboard won't reset to defaults Apply-System-Wide (meerkat on tpad t-42)
<media> hello
<usr13> Vhozard: I don't know, but serously doubt there is a way to do it from Linux.  Defrag is not an issue for us as Linux uxers,  the NTFS file system is a MS Windows problem.
<BlouBlou> hihihi100: Then there is a problem with application. Because Ubuntu/Gnome is totally compatible with KDE (QT) apps
<media> nickname #lol
<asd> ..
<Sowulo> Salve a tutti
<thomas_> any one knows how to change the side of the window controls
<BlouBlou> Sowulo: Do you need help?
<hihihi100> i believe my k9copy has problems copying double layered dvd's, the image is not clean, not as clean as in one layer dvd's, suggestions appreciated
<Vhozard> usr13: problem I wouldnt call it
<usr13> Vhozard: I should qualify that... I seriously doubt there is a reliable way to do it from Linux.
<BlouBlou> hihihi100: I would use Brasero, and if you want a more advanced app, try "k3b"
<Sowulo> BlouBlou no thx
<Sowulo> :)
<Vhozard> usr13: youre probably right
<Cody3290> Vhozard: YOu wouldn't call fragmentation a problem?
<Vhozard> Not if defragmentation runs regulary
<Vhozard> also, ext4 does fragment too
<hihihi100> blouvluo, does brasero allow me to copy into mp4 format? or just free ogg and similar ones?
<Vhozard> just not as bad as ntfs
<Cody3290> Vhozard: Best bet, install windows on your NTFS and download defraggler
<usr13> Cody3290: i called NTFS a problem.
<Cody3290> usr13: Oh.
<Vhozard> I already have windows installed
<Cody3290> Vhozard: Then why not just defragment from there...
<BlouBlou> hihihi100: It copies what you want to copy :)
<Vhozard> tried defraggler, I prefer auslogics :)
<Vhozard> Cody3290: I will, but it would be neat if I could do it from ubuntu too
<Cody3290> Vhozard: So you were just looking for info, then?
<guntbert> Vhozard: please keep to ubuntu support
<Cody3290> Vhozard: That would be neat. xD
<Vhozard> Just the info, yup
<Zelozelos> 11.04 can still be ran via live cd right?
<Vhozard> thanks :)
<usr13> Cody3290: Not the best choice of wording, but... well that is a philosophical issue.  (I'm not good with philosophy.)
<BlouBlou> Zelozelos: Right
<Cody3290> usr13: Right-oh.
<Zelozelos> ok,
<rom1_> #lfs
<buhman> wow, gnome 3 sure is great: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=152081
<Vhozard> I also doubted if I should go with ext4 or brtfs at the ubuntu installation
<Vhozard> its not very clear on that
<Cody3290> Hmm... I may be able to run to the gas station a block and a half away...
<S4RY> chrome_: i've just ssh o my iphone box in Nautilus.
<Vhozard> buhman: should not have gmail open on a screenshot...
<chrome_> S4RY: through the batch?
<Cody3290> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<guntbert> !gnome3 | buhman
<ubottu> buhman: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<usr13> Vhozard: I don't know much about brtfs, I use ext4.  I have used reiserfs in the past and it's good and fast, but has gained an unfortunate reuptation because of it's original authors behaviour
<S4RY> chrome_: no ,via Nautilus.
<guntbert> usr13: the reputation of being unmaintained is well deserved :)
<Priest> I just attempted dual boot for the first time... Ubuntu beside a Vista install.  The install completed, but the reboot took the machine straight back to windows.  A little help on the bootloader please?
<Zelozelos> if i update from 10 to 11 and choose the new desktop version, can i switch to the old one if i decide to?
<Zelozelos> the old desktop that is
<guntbert> !classic | Zelozelos
<ubottu> Zelozelos: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<S4RY> chrome_: if via bash , you might need to chroot !
<BlouBlou> Zelozelos: you can choose between Unity and classic-gnome in every logins
<Crash1hd> guntbert, of course duh lol thankyou :)
<buhman> guntbert: but I don't see how you could mess up *that* bad, regardless
<j0nr> I just installed LAMP server... went to localhost and got the default It Works! page... but when I put a php file in there and try to access it, my browser just tries to download the file rather the running it...
<Zelozelos> right on!
<usr13> guntbert: I believe that what happend with it's project leader lead to users and developers both ditching, but, I don't really think the project is dead. This is a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zelozelos> how safe is it to upgrade from 10 to 11 this time, i upgraded from 9 to 10 and ended up wiping my whole system
<guntbert> Crash1hd: :)
<buhman> gnome3 itself is stable, so it shouldn't be *this* "experimental"
 * bhuey needs help with NAT
<Jacinator> My Unity Launcher is stuck, it won't disappear. How do I fix this?
<Juv1228> what would you guys recommend for a ubuntu server install? generic or targeted initrd
<arand> buhman: But 11.04 runs 2.32, hence the mismatch.
<alaing_> how do i upgrade phpmyadmin? i originally followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<Juv1228> i dont plan on changing/moving hardware at all, so i guess targeted?
<sequencesequence> Jacinator: you could run unity --replace in a terminal
<xskydevilx> Is there any Speech Recognition Software available for Ubuntu (like the one in Windows 7)?
<alaing_> i need to use commandline to upgrade
<bhuey> is there a good guide for ufw and NAT out there ?
<Zelozelos> how safe is it to upgrade from 10 to 11 this time? i upgraded from 9 to 10 and ended up wiping my whole system?(
<MtrPanda> Hi. how can I record skype sessions?
<Zelozelos> MtrPanda, i think skype has something built in for that
<Juv1228> MtrPanda, last i checked, skype can already do that
<Jacinator> Sequencesequence: That didn't work, it's still here.
<usr13> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<MtrPanda> hmm, cant see anything to do that.... or any options
<robin0800> Jacinator, unity --restart I think
<Priest> I just attempted dual boot for the first time... Ubuntu beside a Vista install.  The install completed, but the reboot took the machine straight back to windows.  A little help on the bootloader please?
<usr13> bhuey: Are you wanting to build your own router?
<bhuey> just a simple NAT system
<hihihi100> whats the difference between k and qt libraries?
<alaing> how do i upgrade phpmyadmin? i originally followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<alaing> i need to use commandline to upgrade
<bhuey> firewall rules are as I like it already
<usr13> Priest: Did you install grub?
<bhuey> but the natty upgrade blew my NAT stuff out
<usr13> Priest: Did you install grub to the MBR?
<Zelozelos> Priest try holding down the shift key/s theres a hidden menu that shows (its an option anyhow)
<Priest> usr13 i was following the install cd... didnt see anything called grub
<usr13> !grub2 | Priest
<ubottu> Priest: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Jacinator> Robin0800: No such option.
<vicienzino> ciao a tutti
<vicienzino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Zelozelos> Priest oh wait...an easy way to find out whats goin on...the grub customizer ;)
<usr13> Priest: Installing grub and writing to the Master Boot Record should have been options you encountered during the install.  Are you sure you didn't see it?  At any rate...  you'll need to follwo instructions for Restoring Grub at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<bhuey> any hint on getting a simple NAT system working here ?
<kale> bhuey: i believe there is a masquerade package that does it for you
<guntbert> bhuey: if you don't get good answers here - ask in #ubuntu-server
<Zelozelos> one last q about 11, will i be having issues with adobe as always or was that issue worked out for the 64 bit version?
<robin0800> Jacinator, killall unity-launcher
<usr13> bhuey: What exactly are you wanting to do? Share the network connection with another PC or other PCs on a switch?
<vicienzino> !list
<guntbert> !it | vicienzino
<ubottu> vicienzino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<usr13> bhuey: Are you insterested in ipmasquerade?
<Priest> usr13 so, do i boot the install cd as a live cd and then do something from the page you listed?  because it is talking about using the comand line in ubuntu, and mine wont boot from the install....
<Jacinator> Robin0800: Then it says No process found.
<netwolker> I can't see properly my videos, if i try to open one, i get this: http://imagebin.org/152077
<vicienzino> !it
<jeregon> hello how do i satrt ubuntu 11.4 text only?
<anygivenname> how can I have a GUI for Asterisk?
<dagon> linux is the shznit
<vicienzino> scusate c è qualcuno italiano?
<usr13> Priest: Yes, you will need to boot the liveCD and follow instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<robin0800> Jacinator, well log out then
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqD_jEui6Jw&feature=related
<netwolker> vicienzino: join #ubuntu-it
<Jacinator> Robin0800: Ok, will do that.
<vicienzino> <netwolker>  scs nn capisco
<hugobugo> does anyone use pspell  or is it enchant that is custom now? If not, what spellchecker do you use? if any
<vicienzino> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<netwolker> vicienzino: scrivi /j #ubuntu-it
<hugobugo> opps wrong chan
<Priest> usr13 thank you.... restarting now...... yay fr having more than one machine sitting side by side!
<FrEaKmAn_> hi, do I need to do anything else but enabling snapping windows in compiz settings to make it work?
<fr00g> Is there a difference between "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main restricted" and "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty restricted"?
<jrib> fr00g: yes, one has "main" the other does not
<fr00g> So they're not the same repositories?
<guntbert> !nox | jeregon
<ubottu> jeregon: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<jrib> fr00g: the first one has restricted AND main, the second one does not have main.
<fr00g> Because Synaptic is saying that they're duplicates
<bc81> wow brasero and gnome baker fail miserably at burning a simple VIDEO_TS folder's contents.  any suggestions on what to use?
<Edgan> Anyone know the state of Turbo Mode and Lucid?
<dagon> thought linux was already in turbo mode from the get go
<giannis> hi
<ericP> i'm not getting any notification sounds, and Configure Notifications returns immediately when i press play on e.g. /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/bell.ogg
<ericP> mplayer can play the same ogg, and i get that gratifying thunk sound
<Edgan> dagon: From what I have been reading it might not work without 2.6.33+ kernels. But then it could have been patched into 2.6.32 at some point.
<ericP> also, sound works for skype, rythmbox, etc
<giannis> hi
<guntbert> giannis:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ams_> any advice on getting the most current nvidia drivers from maverick on lucid?
<giannis> how can i connect in pytho
<giannis> channel
<usr13> bc81: What is in VVIDEO_TS ?  Is from a DVD by any chance?
<rl-bbyk> does anyone know how to do mac vm on ubuntu?
<Osmodivs> Hello, I want to download a youtube video with wget, i type this: osmodivs@Djiin:~$ wget -c http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdHbqGE1S8g But I only download a HTML file, I want the video, How do I do this?
<usr13> Osmodivs: There is a plugin for Firefox someplace, but I don't know the name of it.  Just look around.
<daviddoria> is there a better way (i.e. GUI) than editing /etc/sudoers to make sudo not require a password?
<alaing> how do i remove samba?
<guntbert> daviddoria: thats a bad approach anyway
<usr13> alaing: apt-get remove samba
<alaing> usr13: thanks
<Priest> never booted live cd before.... sitting at 10 minutes now with it still showing the try ubuntu / install ubuntu screen after hitting "try ubuntu" and getting the spinning pointer for working
<daviddoria> guntbert; oh yea? what is the better way?
<Priest> is this normal, or should I start over?
<usr13> Priest: Not normal.  Did you test the CD?
<guntbert> daviddoria: get used to typing the password - that way you are reminded when you do something that might threaten your system
<giannis> can anyone help me?
<alaing> usr13
<ams_> i have a new nvidia gt 440 but the drivers in the lucid ppa are not new enough - the drivers in maverick appear to be the most current but i cannot figure out how to add them
<daviddoria> haha no thanks, way too annoying
<Osmodivs> usr13, Na, they tend to fail, it's a 600MB file, and it stoped at 90MB, i want something to download and try everytime there is a bad internet connection
<alaing> im getting an error and it wont let me removei t
<guntbert> daviddoria: how often do you need it?
<Oday> how do i add myself to the "dba" group?
<Priest> usr13 wouldnt testing it involve getting it to work?  I checked the download before burning, i burned it slow....
<daviddoria> it seems like all the time
<tilleyrw> Why is my UI fuzzy and indistinct?  Borders aren't sharp and colors aren't vibrant or even smooth.
<guntbert> !who | daviddoria
<ubottu> daviddoria: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BenBE> Is there a log kept somewhere of the information dumped during a kernel panic?
<daviddoria> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tilleyrw> Who can help me with a display graphics issue?  My UI is suboptimal.
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMtCL5tGbO4&feature=related
<BenBE> Since my update to latest Ubuntu with 2.6.38 kernel I keep getting kernel panics whenever wpa_wpa_supplicant tries to establish the network connection.
<guntbert> daviddoria: no, after one call you have about 7 minutes where it remembers the "root" state
<ayecee> BenBE: it's written to /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages, if the panic still left the kernel in a state that it's able to do so.
<dagon> I got my ubuntu lookin awsome with compiz blasting that
<daviddoria> guntbert ok, so the answer was "no, no easy way" haha
<Osmodivs> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oday> how do i add myself to the "dba" group?
<robin0800> tilleyrw, compiz not working well with graphic driver
<guntbert> daviddoria: no, my answer was: don't do it
<dagon> daft punk rocks
<Priest> usr13: okay... tab function is cool.... I dotn know if you saw the last post.  I checked the download before burning it, I burned it slow... i guess I will try restarting to see what I get
<ams_> anyone here that could help with nvidia driver
<guntbert> daviddoria: I have seen to many (including myself) you damaged their system by unknowingly working with root permissions
<guntbert> *too many
<dkim1987> ams: what's wrong with it?
<john45> hello
<ams_> i have a new nvidia gt 440 but the drivers in the lucid ppa are not new enough - the drivers in maverick appear to be the most current but i cannot figure out how to add them
<prefrontal> I just updated to Natty and several audio applications such as sweep and gnome_wave_cleaner are looking for my sound device in /dev/dsp and failing. I'm having to run `padspo my_audio_program) to redirect the sound to them. how can I fix this? It was working before the upgrade.
<dkim1987> ams_: do you have a link?
<daviddoria> guntbert, ok question 2: in my keyboard shortcuts it says alt+f2 should be "run application". however, when i press it, nothing happens
<guntbert> daviddoria: are you using unity? then I don't know
<sahip> daviddoria: does any other shortcut defined there work?
<giannis> what can i do to connect to PYTHON CHANNEL??
<ams_> dkim1987: link to what?
<john45> I want a software unix ghost who had been as developed by a university, you could install on a partition and run it at startup by pressing F12 and selecting. I can not remember the name but I know that the software was free ?
<dkim1987> ams_: nvm, let me look up something
<flyback> why the hell does 11.xx whatever it is keep dimming the display on my laptop
<robin0800> prefrontal, reinstall sweep etc
<flyback> I Have power management when on ac off and screensaver off
<trism> giannis: you need to register and identify
<trism> !register | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<campee> john45: clonezilla?
<Oday> how do i add myself to the "dba" group?
<campee> john45: ghost for linux?
<ams_> dkim1987: i think i saw between the nvidia site and launchpad that the version numbers matched up
<john45> no , it's not clonezilla
<usr13> Oday: You can edit /etc/group and jsut add your user name there.
<giannis> thank u
<prefrontal> robin0800, but i just installed gwc gnome_wave_cleaner today
<caudex> System - Prefs - Keyboard won't reset to defaults Apply-System-Wide (meerkat on tpad t-42) any ideas?
<Jacinator> My Unity Launcher keeps getting stuck. How can I fix this? I have restarted my computer, and after a while it got stuck again? Anyone have any ideas?
<Oday> the line with "dba" says "dba:x:1002:"
<Oday> usr13,
<sahip> caudex: I had a keyboard issue, I think I can help. So what keyboard layout do you want? And do you want it per user or on the entire system?
<dkim1987> ams_: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat?dist=maverick
<dkim1987> ams_: is this the site?
<giannis> i have registered before and now i can't join
<Oday> i know that the first parameter is the name of the group, the second is the password, and the 3rd is the ID of whom, usr13 ?
<robin0800> Jacinator, try auto hide instead of dodge
<usr13> Oday: dba:x:1002:Oday
<caudex> I have t42 but t60 keyboard.
<Oday> ok usr13
<Jacinator> Robin0800: How do I change these settings?
<BenBE> ayecee Unfortunately it's in neither of those files ...
<sahip> caudex: if you could put my name to the beginning of your messages, it becomes easier for me to read, thanks
<usr13> Oday: sudo vim /etc/group     #I use the  vim  editor.
<ams_> dkim1987: yea thats it
<flyback> uC**Tu
<bhuey> usr13: nailed, thanks for replying anyways :)
<ams_> dkim1987: 	 270.41.06
<Maahes> anyone know of a console oriented audioplayer for passing a single file to on an event?
<Oday> usr13, what is the name of the service that Oracle starts when it "starts the database"?
<dkim1987> ams_: have you already update your ppa?
<caudex> I want to use xmodmaprc and not have any other part of meerkat mess with keyboard
<robin0800> Jacinator,  compiz ccsm
<usr13> bhuey: Okeydokey.
<html_inprogress> hi
<daviddoria> sahip - some of them do, maybe the pattern is none with alt work?
<bhuey> usr13: I used the instructions for ufw but I had to also restart eth2, things are good now
<Oday> i want to check for its status, usr13, like this "sudo service xxx status"
<Jacinator> Robin0800: What?
<usr13> Oday: I don't know.
<Oday> ok
<ams_> dkim1987: when i added it i can only get up to 185.x.x
<bhuey> usr13: restarting of that interface was a bit odd, but it toggled what ever was needed to make it happy
<caudex> sahip, sorry. I don't know my ircclient very well.
<bhuey> usr13: thanks and later
<sahip> daviddoria - well does any other alt-related shortcuts work?
<usr13> bhuey: later
<Priest> usr13: live cd worked this time... but reading on the page you linked, would it not be simpler for a noob like myself to use rescayus rather than try to enter all the stuff myself?  knowing the options and the system as you do, would you reccomend i continue with the manual way with live cd, or use rescatus?
<daviddoria> sahip - well the alt key isn't broken, ctrl+alt+t opens a terminal as it should
<daviddoria> sahip - but alt+F1 and alt+F2 don't work
<sahip> caudex, it's alright. So could you repeat please? t48 to t60 you said?
<flyback> my GID
<robin0800> Jacinator, compizconfig-settings-manager
<daviddoria> guntbert- does "unity" mean gnome3?
<flyback> it did it again
<flyback> WTF
<dkim1987> ams_: is your ubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<html_inprogress> rescatus whats that?
<caudex> sahip, it's tpad t-41. I think I would have been okay if i had'nt messed with prefs.
<ams_> dkim1987: 64 - actually this is a different page on launchpad than i looked at - i was looking at the vdpau page
<flyback> how can I totally disable ubuntu's ability to dim my display
<flyback> since it's buggy
<xsinick> ok i had it back to 10.10
<xsinick> you can not share a printer on Natty
<sahip> daviddoria - I see, also to make sure, can you check if the script that is attached to those shortcuts actually work?
<usr13> Priest: I don't  know.  Just which ever way looks ok to you.  ...What you are comfortable with...
<xsinick> you can't share folder too
<Jacinator> Robin0800: Where do I find this Compizconfig? Sorry, I am really new to Ubuntu..
<sahip> daviddoria - simply, copy paste the script to a console and see if it does.
<robin0800> Jacinator, software centre
<daviddoria> sahip, what do you mean the script? In keyboard shortcuts i only see two columns, "action" and "shortcut"
<flyback> I am going to freaking smash this thing, ugh
<html_inprogress> need some help?
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT7GzgmNRn4&feature=related
<sahip> daviddoria, action?
<Jacinator> Robin0800: Thank you!
<xsinick> Jacinator: you have to installing from the software centre
<dagon> flyback, listen to that make u feel better
<usr13> but as a Priest, I would suggest you start (and end) with prayer  :)
<ams_> dkim1987: still - on this x-swat ppa it doesnt go up to 270.41.06 for lucid - lucid has 270.29.x and the gt 440 isnt supported till 270.41.06
<Priest> usr13: always do.....
<dkim1987> ams_: well then i would try downloading the recent version
<xsinick> Jacinator: aint that just silly :|
<usr13> Priest: Amen
<sahip> caudex: okay, there are a few tools that change the keyboard. lets start with setxkbmap. Do you know how to use it?
<dkim1987> ams_: wget or curl the source
<daviddoria> sahip, yes, "show the panels run application dialog box" is alt+f2, and "show the panels' main menu is alt+f1
<dkim1987> ams_: maybe git
<dkim1987> ams_: maybe maven, i dont know how they keep they source
<sahip> daviddoria: okay, I was at the console, I'll start gnome and see to it myself.
<html_inprogress> flyback,  do you need help?
<dkim1987> ams_: but there should be installer script you can download
<flyback> html_inprogress: yeah
<flyback> I just need to disable power management in ubutnu
<ams_> dkim1987: on nvidias site theres a .run script
<flyback> it keeps dimming my display and I am on ac
<flyback> driving me insane
<dkim1987> ams_: then you dont have to rely on ppa for installing driver
<flyback> I disabled everything in the control panel
<flyback> so I assume it's  a bug in 11.x
<dkim1987> ams_: have you tried running it?
<caudex> sahip, no. and on w32 system here on dialup. not on the meerkat laptop. I just need a list of everything in linux system hierarchy that might cause prefs to stick.
<ams_> dkim1987: i was hoping to find a way to force the maverick ppa is all
<Priest> usr13:  downloading rescatux... seems like less for me to screw up along the way
<usr13> Priest: I would help, (and I know it is complicated), but that's just it, it is a bit too complicated to give live tech support on this issue.  You are better off just reading the information and working it out for yourself.  I would go to a private channel and give you pointers as you go, but am about to leave for a while.
<usr13> Priest: Good.
<Priest> usr13: understood... you got me pointed in the right direction
<ams_> dkim1987: not yet but just wanted to look at all options first
<dkim1987> ams_: the official ppa doesnt seem to have the most recent update from what i see
<html_inprogress> flyback,  pm ?
<bencc> how do I uninstall a server I built from source?
<sahip> daviddoria - my bad, apparently the command portion is hidden
<dkim1987> ams_: but it shouldnt be 185.. something
<usr13> Priest: I've done it for a friend of mine and got through it just fine, but wouldn't have been able to without the instructions.
<Jordan_U> bencc: What are you actually trying to install?
<html_inprogress> Priest,  do you need help?
<daviddoria> sahip, how do I unhide it?
<sahip> caudex: I will relog right now
<dkim1987> ams_: if you have 185.something, then you may have a wrong ppa
<flyback> sure
<bencc> Jordan_U: I've installed Ejabberd IM server from source and now I want to uninstall and install the new version
<sahip> daviddoria: I am relogging riht now, 1 sec please
<dkim1987> ams_: even with the newest one, i dont think it has the driver for your version
<meganerd> SuperLag: I am now
<caudex> sahip what does relog mean?
<dkim1987> ams_: i'd just run the script as this page: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/270.41.06/README/installdriver.html
<ams_> dkim1987: i will run it tho once i get back to it tonight - i have a diff ppa - ppa:nvidia-vdpau
<BenBE> How to make GnomeTerminal respect that F10 should go to the console application (mcedit) instead of the menubar? Worked on Maverick, but not on Natty :(
<dkim1987> ams_: another way is you can edit your ppa
<BenBE> I already tried Edit->Shortcuts with all combinations of checkboxes and so on ...
<Priest> usr13:  i am looking at install while downloading in the partitions i have sda1 is ntfs with windows, sda5 is swap i created, sda4 is exta, sda2 is ntfs for windows recovery partition...... i set the device for boot loader to sda4... was this correct or no?
<dkim1987> ams_: i've done it with centos, and it should be similar in ubuntu
<daviddoria> sahip - ah, it turns out there is a "function luck" button on my keyboard
<ams_> dkim1987: edit it how? i know how to add them but what else do i change
<usr13> BenBE: I usually use F12 for konsole
<Jordan_U> bencc: What's wrong with the one that comes with ubuntu?
<dkim1987> ams_: you can create your own ppa and add it
<daviddoria> sahip - ah, it turns out there is a "function luck" button on my keyboard
<trism> BenBE: if this is in unity, there is also a setting in compizconfig-settings-manager you need to change
<dkim1987> ams_:but i really think this will just make your life harder
<Chepoll> daviddoria: and function-luck does?
<daviddoria> Chepoll, once I turned it on it seems to work as expected
<caudex> chepoll, Okay, I see
<dkim1987> ams_: easiest solution is probably the script, or searching for ppa that is already made for your case
<robin0800> priest normall sda is prefered
<BenBE> usr13 Inside mcedit you need F10 to quit (or Alt+0 (which is also taken by GnomeTerminal)
<usr13> BenBE: Actually, it's gnome-terminal  (not konsole).
<Chepoll> caudex: okay I am back, now, have you used setxkbmap before?
<ams_> dkim1987: alright - well ill stick to the nvidia site for the moment but ill keep checking the x-swat ppa later
<tbruff13> yes using 10.10 how do i enable compiz so that it is my new window manager
<dkim1987> ams_: editting ppa is not fun if you dont have enough info about it
<bencc> Jordan_U: My server uses Jaunty and the package is too old there
<caudex> chepoll, no I have'nt.
<ams_> dkim1987: thanks for the advice!
<BenBE> trigrou I didn't install compiz. but maybe check for that setting anyway.
<dkim1987> ams_: yeah, i dont know when they are going to roll out a new ppa
<dkim1987> ams_: no problem, i had a similar problem
<Priest> robin0800: okay... so i screwed up... select sda instead of sda4
<trism> BenBE: unity plugin/key to open first panel menu
<Jordan_U> bencc: Jaunty is no longer supported.
<dkim1987> ams_: just sourced the code and compiled it myself
<Priest> robin0800: and i should have a workable bootloader?
<bencc> Jordan_U: I know
<Chepoll> caudex: the command is : sudo setxkbmap -layout inser-layout-here -variant insert-var-here -option insert-opt-here
<html_inprogress> Priest,  do you need help????
<caudex> chepoll, I have used xmodmap sucessfully but Prefs are messing with it.
<Priest> html_inprogress: maybe... probably
<robin0800> Priest, you can use sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<giannis_kal7> i can't connect in python channel
<Chepoll> caudex: can you try running setxkbmap -layout -t41? or whatever the name of the thing is
<chrisk> Hi, can anybody help me? My document folder is like...gone somehow
<joeyy> hi everyone! I need help with an ubuntu 10.04 vw. I cannot get an ip! I keep getting 127.0.0.1
<erix> does anyone know how to configure htdigest settings ? in apacheconf file
<Jordan_U> bencc: If you'd like support here you'll need to upgrade to a supported version of Ubuntu. And on top of that I really hope your server isn't internet facing since you're not getting security updates.
<Priest> robin0800: from a booted live cd, type that into console?
<usr13> joeyy: sudo dhclient
<usr13> joeyy: sudo dhclient eth0
<BenBE> trism unity only brings up "starter and menues" which is a small window where I only can choose when to show the button bar on the left ...
<caudex> chepoll, I'll try.
<joeyy> rofl @usr13, your the man
<Jordan_U> Priest: How many hard drives do you have?
<joeyy> or woman
<a007-253> can anyone help with Kismet?
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Chepoll> caudex: ok I'm waiting, just go ahead
<chrisk> @<Jordan_U> why can't someone get support for 10.04? It's a LTS that lasts until...2013?
<a007-253> I was wondering how to use the command line or start kisme
<bencc> Jordan_U: I just I asked how to uninstall something I installed with ./configure&&make&& sudo make install
<bencc> Jordan_U:  didn't want a lecture but thanks
<usr13> Priest: I think you have to mount and then chroot over to the HDs filesystem first.  Right?  Did you see that in the instructions?
<trism> BenBE: in ccsm?
<Priest> Jordan_U: one physical drive preinstalled with win-vista (i know...) is has a recovery partition for Win and a partition for windows install
<tbruff13> yes using 10.10 how do i enable compiz so that it is my new window manager
<robin0800> Priest, not without mounting and having ownership of sda
<a007-253> Downloaded kismet and cannot get started
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Chepoll> tbruff13: how do you log into your current window manageR?
<Jordan_U> chrisk: They can. Jaunty is not 10.04.
<caudex> chepoll, okay it will take awhile.
<chrisk> Oh, pardon me. I thought you were talking about 10.04
<tbruff13> Chepoll, it just starts fresh install of 10.10
<robin0800> tbruff13, compiz --replace
<Priest> usr13: oh... so what robin0800 was telling me is part of the complex thing i am likely to screw up?
<trism> BenBE: install compizconfig-settings-manager, System Settings/Compiz config settings manager, Unity Plugin/Key to open first panel menu, it defaults to F10 to match the gtk default
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPvPyTicD0I&feature=related
<introuble> can anyone tell when a person reads his email. suppose he has hotmail account. the email text will be first sent by hotmail to the readers isp . then to the router then to the readers computer when he reads it?
<afv> chrisccoulson, are you there?
<Jordan_U> Priest: Did you install Windows after Ubuntu?
<usr13> introuble: Yes, pretty much... why?
<robin0800> Priest, the live cd is the problem IMHO
<Priest> Jordan_U: windows was there already, did install as "beside a windows installation"
<chrisk> Anybody got a fix for an apparently missing documents folder in 10.10?
<Priest> robin0800: didnt you tell me i aimed the bootloader at the wrong spot on initial install?
<Pici> introuble: No. And thats not really on-topic for this channel. This is for Ubuntu support only.  Random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<afv> i reported the bug about libnss3. how does the apps "find" the location of the libraries? "dpkg -L libnss3" shows me the "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libssl3.so"
<introuble> usr13 how yes.  Pici how no?
<introuble> k
<caudex> chepoll, should I start in recovery mode?
<robin0800> Priest, the easiest way is to use an alternate cd and use recovery menu option
<Chepoll> no no, you didn't have to restart, you could just type it in while you're just using gnome or whichever it is that you use
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Priest
<ubottu> Priest: To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Chepoll> caudex: no no, you didn't have to restart, you could just type it in while you're just using gnome or whichever it is that you use
<introuble> usr13 pvt?
<introuble> Pici pvt ?
<sd_> hello, I have a vaio netbook with ubuntu installed. I don't like look of Gnome in netbook edition. How can I change ubuntu to look like ordinary gnome?
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<usr13> Priest: Ok, did you mount the root filesystem yet?
<Chepoll> caudex: just start normally.
<Pici> introuble: I'd be happy to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not in pm.
<Priest> usr13:  yes!
<caudex> chepoll. this is windows here. the meerkat is on a chair next to me ;-)
<introuble> Pici iam there
<usr13> Priest: Ok do you see the mount point?
<introuble> usr13 you there?
<usr13> introuble: Yes
<Priest> i dont know what to do with so many people talking to me at once!  sorry and thatnk you all, trying to keep up!
<Jordan_U> Priest: It's very odd that you are having this problem on a machine with only one hard driv (unless you used manual partitioning and manually pointed grub at a partition rather than the mbr, but I think that's unlikely).
<Chepoll> caudex: okay, just fully start
<introuble> usr13 please tell in pvt or ubuntu-offtopic   why you said yes
<caudex> chepoll okay I have meerkat running
<Priest> usr13: i mounted it, and did the step for verifying the mount was correct
<Chepoll> caudex: open a terminal emulator
<robin0800> Jordan_U, I think thats exactly what he did
<usr13> Priest:  mount
<caudex> chep, okay
<Priest> Jordan_U: i believe that is exatly what i did.... since i manually partitioned because i did not wannt to lose the recovery partition that existed already
<Chepoll> caudex: open a terminal emulator and in it, enter "sudo setxkbmap -layout your-layout-name"
<Priest> Jordan_U: i pointed boot at sda4 when apparently that was wrong
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<usr13> Ok well if the mount point were /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444    this is the command you would use:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> Priest: Ahh. Just so you know, automatic partitioning never deletes partitions.
<usr13> Priest: You see the  example?
<caudex> chep, where do I find my-layout-name?
<ntr0py> Is it possible to run Ubuntu from uSDHC card as boot disk?
<Priest> usr13:  i am looking at the instructions page
<BenBE> trism Thanks. Seems to work.
<Chepoll> caudex: I usually google for it. what did you say you called it?
<Jordan_U> ntr0py: If your BIOS will boot from it, and it's large enough, yes.
<gmachine_24> so I managed to install the 11.04 beta like . . . a week before they released the official version. I'm guessing I should just install the 'official' version . . . ?? any reasons not to?
<Priest> usr13: i did the verify... i have not gone further because i have gotten so many responses here(thank you) that i am trying to figure out what to do next
<usr13> Priest: You see the example right below where it says;  "Now that everything is mounted, we just need to reinstall GRUB by specifying the correct directory and the correct drive name"  ?
<Jordan_U> !final | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<caudex> chep, I did'nt call it anything. It just says keyboard model:
<hihihi100> how do I install k9copy 2.3.7 from source? I dont see any configure
<Chepoll> caudex: okay, I was it t41 ?
<KM0201> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1296 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<KM0201> hmm
<ntr0py> Jordan_U: Yes the board is supposed to support that. What filesystem is best (i think there will be no hardware wear leveling)
<caudex> chep, yes Thinkpad t-42
<KM0201> hihihi100: any particular reason 2.3.6 won't work?
<Priest> usr13: uhmm that is not what is next on the page i am reading
<usr13> Priest: It says: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444 /dev/sd    So substitute /media/0d104aff-ec8c-44c8-b811-92b993823444  with YOUR mount point.
<Chepoll> caudex: let me look into it
<caudex> chep, okay thanks, meantime I'll look around usr/X11
<usr13> Priest: I lopped off the "a"  should say /dev/sda
<html_inprogress> whats you need help with ?
<hihihi100> km0201, I think my k9copy 2.3.6 has problems reading double layered dvd's the image is not clean
<caudex> oops etc/X11
<KM0201> hihihi100: ok..
<Priest> usr13: how do i know what to use for the substitution?
<Jordan_U> ntr0py: ext4, if you're really paranoid about extra writes then ext4 with journaling disabled. Also, you should set swappiness to 0 (if you plan to have a swap partition at all).
<html_inprogress> joeyy, ipconfig
<Priest> usr13: the text i got from the "mount | tail -1" comand
<usr13> Priest: Basically what you do is get the linux partition mounted, (the one that has root (/) on it), and use that mount point after the designation --root-directory=
<lj_> any body find v11.04 a bit harder to work with?
<robin0800> lj_, no
<usr13> Priest: yea, that is ok,   tail -l  will just show last line.
<gmachine_24> Jordan_U: Thanks, mate.
<Chepoll> caudex: caudex: well it seems like a normal US keyboard. what specific keys did not work? or what was the problem with it?
<caudex> okay, i see you
<Jordan_U> gmachine_24: You're welcome.
<lj_> I wish I can put it on the bottom instead
<lj_> the unity bar...
<ErezCohen> Hello, any one know how to solve the "ignoring unknown interface" issue? in ubuntu 10.04, the network connection worked great, then sudenly i lost all the NICs and when i try to restart the network service i get this message, when i look in the interfaces file there is only "auto lo and iface lo inet loopback", ps i installed ssh on the machine, but i don't think that is the problem....i couldn't find any real answer over the web fo
<ErezCohen> it.....please help
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<caudex> chep the problem is that I can't set keyboard prefs to default. The system won't accept it.
<Priest> usr13: okay... just got it typed in and it spun up the cd..... gave me "installation finished. no error reported"
<Chepoll> caudex: well what was the default? and what is it now?
<ntr0py> Jordan_U: i have 2GB ram. Would it make sense to use JFFS2 or similar instead of ext4
<usr13> Priest: That should do it then.
<ntr0py> ?
<html_inprogress> anyone need help?
<usr13> Priest: reboot and see what happens.
<Priest> usr13:  restarting and giving it a go then
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: how did you connect to internet before?
<ErezCohen> wireless NIC
<caudex> chep, It could be that using xmodmap to define fn key and back page (dedicated thinkpad hardware keys) did something
<ErezCohen> just installed the ubuntu box and it worked great
<caudex> chep now Alt CapsLock Alt-Control are mixed up.
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: you connected through wired or wireless?
<caudex> chep also alt-win key behavior
<ErezCohen> i don't understand why it happend but i read over the web that i am not the first, and wireless
<Chepoll> caudex: yeah, I see, do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data"
<usr13> Priest: But I don't do it that way at all.  I manually mount the filesystem.  I use  sudo fdisk -l  to see where it is, (I'll know by looking at that output) and then I make a mount point and mount it like this.  mkdir /mnt/sda ; mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda4 ; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/sda4 /dev/sda
<Alan> How do you exclude directories from the file indexer? there are lots of things i really don't want coming up in the unity panel when i start searching....
<SuperLag> meganerd: hah. Got an Atheros card, but trying to put it in to Master mode gives me an error. I'm told I need to use hostapd instead. Does that sound right?
<caudex> chep  okay
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: could you please put my name to the beginning of your messages so I can see when you respond to me?
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<usr13> Priest: Of course, youll have to put sudo in front of all that.... but you get the idea
<ErezCohen>  Chepoll, sorry, sure :-)
<SuperLag> meganerd: don't remember if you recall our conversation about me trying to make a desktop a wireless AP
<Priest> usr13: okay..... we got a purple screen, a black screen and then it loaded just ubuntu..... did not give me a windows option now
<caudex> chep,  console-data is not installed
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: okay, firstly, is the network-manager applet working? the one that scans for the wireless and whatnot
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Chepoll> caudex: sudo apt-get install console-data
<usr13> Priest: Ok well, if it boots ubuntu, you can fix it so that it boots windows too.  It's easier from Ubuntu to tweak grub
<spankbot> anyone worked w/ MOTS on Ubuntu before?
<Priest> usr13: alright.... most of the way there then
<robin0800> Priest, run sudo update-grub
<raven_> #
<raven_> #
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Priest> robin0800: okay..... geting terminal open
<FloodBot1> raven_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caudex> chep, will apt-get work off of the cd or does that box need to be on web?
<Jordan_U> ntr0py: I don't think that jffs2 works with block devices, and you are almost certainly wrong about there being no wear leveling (how good the wear leveling is is another question).
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, i think every thing is working, what i am getting from the dasktop is i can see all the wireless networks around me...and i can connect to them, just not getting any ip from that
<Trel> clear
<Trel> err, oops
<Priest> robin0800: just type in what you posted, that is all?
<spankbot> talk to me about MOTS, anyone?
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Chepoll> caudex: if you're on the web it would just work right away
<Chepoll> caudex: else, hm
<robin0800> Priest, yes watch if it finds windows
<caudex> chep, I'm not. This is w32 desktop
<Glycan> Is it unreasonable to think that when booting from "HDD     TOSHIBA MK2035GSS- (S1)", it boots from the first partition?
<caudex> chep I'll try the meerkat install disk.
<ntr0py> Jordan_U: so you still suggest ext4?
<azmei> Hey all! Just a quick question. How do I find out which ./configure-options were used to compile the precompiled apt-get packages with?
<Chepoll> caudex: wait, does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file say anything about your keyboard?
<Jordan_U> ntr0py: Yes.
<azmei> I want to compile Apache2 from source to change a few settings from the precompiled package.
<anonymity> been trying to figure out how to connect to other places, say another room, on another  server I guess. any ideas?
<Priest> robin0800: found linux, initrd, memtest86+ image, and vista loader...... said done
<Glycan> If it's not, how do I put GRUB on it, whithout a working live?
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: and it stays at that point, and doesn't progress, right?
<robin0800> Priest, reboot to test
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, yes
<usr13> Priest: I think you've got it.
<winxordie> I've got a case of Blank DVD+R's being reported as having 0 bytes used and 0 bytes free in nautilus. Any ideas?
<caudex> chep, don't know I'll check. Hang loose it'll take time i'm a total linux newbie
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: mm hmm, let me think, I am afraid I might not be very helpful now though
<Glycan> Guys? Help me out.
<Jordan_U> Glycan: Your question is not clear. What are you actually trying to do?
<Glycan> (Let it be known that there are not one, but two working U partitions)
<meganerd> SuperLag: seems to ring a bell, I don't really remember the specifics
<meganerd> SuperLag: your card did not support AP mode?
<ntr0py> Jordan_U: thx i will give it a try. Is there a recommended way to prevent too much writes (no journal, no atime, maybe preformat it with "live usb image" via usb-creator)?
<Glycan> I'm tryign to get to a working ubuntu. My normal bootloader (e.g. windows) doesn't work, becouse I accedently deleted it.
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, ok, 10x anyway, as i said, i read over the web that many poeple has the same problem, wierd no one know how to fix it and what do they do, install all the ubuntu from scratch?
<supercom32> I installed 11.04 and I noted that the indicator applet has big gaps between the icons. Is there a way to reduce the space?
<Chepoll> caudex: well you probably have a text-editor for your terminal. let's say "vim". you'll type "vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<giannis>  /join #python
<Priest> robin0800: booted to ubuntu directly again
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: I too had a similar problem but I don't use gnome's network manager, so I wouldn't really know
<Jordan_U> !grubrestore | Glycan
<caudex> chep. /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> Glycan: Make sure you install grub's boot sector to the mbr and not a partition.
<ErezCohen> gnome is only the desktop, i don't care about the desktop...
<Alan>  what is the correct way to disable "recently used" documents?
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, sorry, how do i fix it in shell?
<Jordan_U> !grub | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Chepoll> caudex: type "man xorg.conf" in your console. it has a list of locations where xorg.conf might exist. Could you check those please?
<Priest> robin0800: got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Priest> robin0800: thank you much
<Priest> usr13: thank you much!!!!!!!!!!!
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: Use "wicd-curses" in that case. is it installed?
<winxordie> anyone? It's absurd that I can't burn ISOs because there are 0/0 bytes being used.
<usr13> Priest: NP  Welcome to Linux!
<Chepoll> caudex: oh, oh, and, try doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<robin0800> Priest, something not right then I didn't lie usr13 use of media don't think root is loaded to media only cd floppy or external disks
<Priest> robin0800: got it!
<VE2EBP> Any feedback from the new 11.04?
<root> hi
<VE2EBP> hi root
<Guest46441> i am on backtrack linux and i think it is very cool
<VE2EBP> Anybody tried the new 11.04 yet ?
<caudex> chep one of the places is usr/etc/X11 which also doesn't exist
<supercom32> I installed 11.04 and I noted that the indicator applet has big gaps between the icons. Is there a way to reduce the space?
<WWWild> i got a problem when i close my laptop i got this : http://img842.imageshack.us/i/img20110505215616.jpg/       could pls any1 help me?
<Guest46441> is possible to put on the new ubuntu version gnome?
<Guest46441> i don't like very much unity
<LjL> !classic | Guest46441
<ubottu> Guest46441: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<darius> been playing around with 11.04 using Virtualbox
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, i have no idea...son't know that...checking
<VE2EBP> Yeah I don't like it either
<farmer> Hi, I use Unity on a dual-monitor system. On my right-hand monitor without the launcher, my username and the shutdown button are cut off by going off the edge of the screen. It is not a resolution issue. Is there a fix for this?
<Guest46441> thanks ^^
<VE2EBP> It's ok for a notebook but not good for a desktop
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: type "whereis wicd-curses"
<WWWild> could some1 help me?
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, getting wicd-curses:
<caudex> www just ask the question, someone might.
<VE2EBP> I hope libreoffice is better and more stable than openoffice!
<Chepoll> caydex: hey by the way, I am using a terminal based irc client and it's much easier to know when you've responded to me, if you type my full nick followed by a comma or whatever ;)
<Chepoll> caudex: hey by the way, I am using a terminal based irc client and it's much easier to know when you've responded to me, if you type my full nick followed by a comma or whatever ;)
<spectre51_> Quick question for you guys.  I have a new 2011 Macbook pro 13" 8,1  would the 32bit or 64 bit ubuntu 11.04 work better compatibility wise right out of the gate or would it make a difference
<caudex> chepoll, okay. I might have to wait till I get the ubuntu box to a wifi somewhere
<farmer> Hi, I use Unity on a dual-monitor system. On my right-hand monitor without the launcher, my username and the shutdown button are cut off by going off the edge of the screen. It is not a resolution issue. Is there a fix for this?
<Chepoll> caudex: okay, just, lets start over. do you remember in which files you have written "xmodmap" ?
<Jordan_U> spectre51_: It wouldn't make much of a difference as long as you use the +mac iso.
<caudex> chepoll, yes ~/.xmodmaprc
<VE2EBP> chepoll.. which app is that?
<Chepoll> VE2EBP: I am sorry? I don't know what you're talking about
<robin0800> caudex, ~ means home
<caudex> chepoll, I could even paste the 8 lines of it here if that is not bad etiquette.
<VE2EBP> Chepoll, oh you said you are using a terminal-like irc client?
<spectre51_> Jordan_U: I don't see that +mac iso on the download page do you have a link?
<Chepoll> caudex: no, don't need to paste. Just walk me through them. tell me what you've done
<Pici> caudex: Please use a pastebin (like http://paste.ubuntu.com) if you need to share that much information in the future.
<peto_> buenas noches
<Chepoll> VE2EBP: wicd-curses is if I want to see a such curses-based-interface. You can use ifconfig and whatnot to connect too.
<VE2EBP> Should I upgrade to 11.04 or not ?
<Chepoll> VE2EBP: but wicd-curses is fairly simple
<caudex> chepoll, using xev I get the keycode and then 8 lines like keycode 151 = Super_L
<xbmc> hello all
<VE2EBP> k thans Chepoll
<html_inprogress> hi
<farmer> Hi, I use Unity on a dual-monitor system. On my right-hand monitor without the launcher, my username and the shutdown button are cut off by going off the edge of the screen. It is not a resolution issue. Is there a fix for this?
<xbmc> I have an issue where ubuntu fails to load graphics but if I drop to tty session and startx it loads fine.  How can I fix this so I dont have to start X from TTY everytime?
<Chepoll> caudex: just say "I mapped "this key" to "that key" and then "this key to that key" and so on
<Chepoll> caudex: so we can debug them, right?
<robin0800> farmer, sounds like a bug to me
<improveupon> does anyone have the problem of no login prompt after the screen saver has been active?
<Chepoll> improveupon: that's an option, not a problem :) you must have set it up yourself
<Chepoll> improveupon: it's under System>Pref>Screensaver
<Glycan> Any reason for a livecd to show but a mouse on a dark screen after clicking try ubuntu (It did make a startup noise, however)
<improveupon> no, i did not set it that way, and it only occasionally does it
<robin0800> improveupon, its in screensavers
<caudex> chepoll, Fn key lower left to Super_L after doing that xev reports that that key is Super_L
<xbmc> anyone can help with my x config?  wont auto load on boot but loads from tty. please help.  major linux n00b here.
<improveupon> thanks anyway, i'll look into it myself
<introuble> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/98710181.jpg/        is it possible?
<Jordan_U> spectre51_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<Glycan> Guys?
<caudex> chepoll, I'm trying to do on Linux what I do on w32 with keytweak
<Chepoll> caudex: so can you just comment all the lines in that file( add a # to the beginning of each line) and then restart your X-session (ctrl-alt-backspace and on)
<zzecool> introuble,  yes its called arp poisoning
<Maarten> well... I tried 11.04, and was really dissapointed in Unity... I just couldn't get used to it. I just wiped that partition and installed Debian 6... got the NVidia drivers and Compiz going already, Iceweasel 4.... just need to see about replacing OpenOffice with LibreOffice. I just seem to like it so much better then that Unity... ugh!
<introuble> zzecool can you elaborate
<spectre51_> Jordan_U: even though it shows for 64-bit (AMD64) and not intel?
<Chepoll> caudex: and then we can add them 1 by 1, see where it breaks down?
<zzecool> what exacly do you wanna know?
<Jordan_U> spectre51_: Yes. AMD64 is the standard created by AMD and used by both AMD and Intel.
<caudex> chepoll, I've essentially done that by renaming .xmodmaprc to dotxmodmaprc and then rebooting but it doesn't help
<xxen0nxx> derp
<xxen0nxx> de
<xxen0nxx> derp
<xxen0nxx> der[
<xxen0nxx> derp*
<FloodBot1> xxen0nxx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spectre51_> Jordan_U: cool thanks gonna give it a go
<Chepoll> caudex: you mean that some other changes that you don't know of happen to your keyboard?
#ubuntu 2011-05-07
<Jordan_U> spectre51_: You're welcome.
<caudex> chepoll, it really doesn't break down, After rebooting xev reports all the keys as working but prefs keyboard is overwriting some of them.
<Chepoll> caudex: what is prefs keyboard?
<caudex> chepoll, yes and the symptom is that prefs keyboard is not working to reset all options to default.
<root__> hey how can i install some media player on my backtrack 4 ?
<Pici> root__: We don't support backtrack here. Please use their channel instead: #backtrack-linux
<Chepoll> caudex: yeah yeah, you said that. but did it work before you added any changes to your alt-key is the question
<ActionParsnip> root__: plus IRCing as root is a really BAD idea
<caudex> chepoll, menu at top of desktop > System > Preferences > Keyboard-
<Chepoll> caudex: yeah yeah, you said that. but did it work before you added any changes with your alt-key is the question
<ActionParsnip> Pici: can I PM you please dude :)
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | xxen0nxx
<ubottu> xxen0nxx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jpgnizak> Hey, anyone having problems with skype opening up in 11.04?
<zzecool> ActionParsnip, he is a backtrackor he knows whats he doin :p  sarcasm
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Sure
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: oh yeah fo sho
<Chepoll> caudex: also, does it output an error saying that it cannot reset, or do you not observe any changes where you should?
<zzecool> rofl
<hihihi100> i need a link with instructions to install a tar.gz ./configure wont work, that file doesnt exist
<caudex> chepoll, I had the xmodmap syntax wrong at first. I was putting xmodmap -e ... whatever into the .xmodmaprc file instead of keycode 151 ..
<silvertip257> I'm attempting to boot the Ubuntu live cd via PXE, but encounter a problem after the init script executes a NetworkManager script.  I'm following this > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot
<caudex> chepoll, no nothing but hard drive activity and then options still shows the old settings
<caudex> chepoll, of course xsessions-errors is full of bad jujube
<xxen0nxx> .
<xxen0nxx> yay i can talk
<xxen0nxx> srry for spam
<caudex> chepoll .xsessions-errors that is.
<Chepoll> caudex: yeah yeah
<caudex> chepoll, it seems I should just be able to delete some file that ubuntu would recreate for the defaults
<Chepoll> caudex: It's gnome's options. I don't use gnome much so I am somewhat troubled
<caudex> chepoll, I'm not married to gnome. Can i use a different gui on meerkat?
<Chepoll> caudex: there is an xorg.conf file that stores these settings, there is .xmodmaprc and .xinitrc and then there is console-setup
<xxen0nxx> how douse one make thare own IRC server in ubuntu?
<Chepoll> caudex: I'll first see why it doesn't reset
<caudex> chepoll, okay thanks
<santina> hi all
<Skald> hi
<Pici> xxen0nxx: You'd need to setup one of the many ircd packages that are in the repositories.  Many of them are non-trivial to setup though.
<mikeyfbi> hey i have an odd internet error.  my connection turns off randomly every 15 - 20 minutes or so for about 20 - 30 seconds.  i need a program to monitor my 'internet uptime'
<xxen0nxx> pici ok cool
<mikeyfbi> most bandwidth monitoring tools seem to only monitor how much activity
<Skald> pff i was thinking of changing to kde again
<mikeyfbi> but i need something like # w but for internet
<ActionParsnip> mikeyfbi: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail   it should give clues
<giannis__>  /msg NickServ identify pass123
<Pici> mikeyfbi: # w ?
<ActionParsnip> giannis__: might want to chnge your pasword
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip, thx
<giannis__> how?
<aeon-ltd> giannis__: *facepalms*
<Pici> giannis__: /msg nickserv help set password
<giannis__>  /msg nickserv help set password
<Skald> ..
<qin> giannis__: Skip space?
<aeon-ltd> giannis__: i woudn't do that in this channel
<lj_> copying files from windows to ubuntu, using ubuntu over network I get Invalid argument
<Chelsea> Hi all, question:is there a centralised place where to discuss (in a civilised way) Ubuntu's current and future decisions regarding Unity? -no troll intended
<giannis__> ok
<Jordan_U> giannis__: First, move to a different tab (like the one with network messages) so that you don't accidentily send messages here.
<giannis__> i do
<Jordan_U> giannis__: Obviously not as we have now seen two messages from you that were meant for nickserv.
<Pici> Chelsea: There will probably be a UDS session for it this week, and those sessions will support remote participation.
<Pici> Chelsea: check out http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<Chelsea> Pici, Thank you!
<mikeyfbi> is there a program for ubuntu that can ping multiple internet address to check if you have internet connection, say every 15 seconds, and keep a log?
<Pici> mikeyfbi: uhh. I just saw something for this... one moment.
<ErezCohen> what does dhclient mean?
<santina> why when I plug a usb pendrive natty doesn't automount it? /var/log/syslog shows informations about the pen drive. I can mount it manually.
<terry> santina check fstab
<ActionParsnip> mikeyfbi: you can write a script to ping as you wish, then cron the script. Make sure you add:  -c 4   to ping so it pings only 4 times (ping by default goes forever)
<terry> use sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip, i wish i knew how :P
<ActionParsnip> mikeyfbi: you can have the script perform logic based on the result of the ping test (like write to a log file or email or flash an alert using notify-send)
<cjaredrun> ActionParsnip i imagine you could make it take action based on response as well
<ActionParsnip> mikeyfbi: research into bash, its very powerful
<cjaredrun> mikeyfbi ^
<santina> terry, thank you
<kevinola> i need help with wubi and ubuntu 11.04
<terry> no problem
<ActionParsnip> cjaredrun: sure, why not :D
<santina> terry, I've found a line about sdb1 in fstab
<ErezCohen> any one? i am asking because my manager didn't work. i didn't get any ip from the dhcp, when i did that every thing is working....can any one tell me what does it do? and will it work on restart now?
<ErezCohen> i mean every time...not sporadicly like now :-)
<ActionParsnip> mikeyfbi: good base to use here: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/10378-ping-script-using-redhat-bash.html
<Chepoll> caudex: are you here?
<caudex> chepoll,
<connor__> when i try to upgrade ubuntu 10.10  to 11.04 it says failed to fetch files
<ActionParsnip> mikeyfbi: iplist.txt will be a file containing the list of IPs to test
<Chepoll> caudex: okay, launch gconf-editor. You can do that by typing it in a terminal
<obert-> hi,i would to chown /var/www from root to user, would be   sudo chown -R myusername.myusername /var/www ?
<mikeyfbi> ActionParsnip, i'll look at that, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> obert-: change the . between the usernames to a colon
<obert-> ok
<obert-> then it would be correct to do that or isnt common setup?
<caudex> chepoll, okay how do I get out of the man page
<Chepoll> Q
<obert-> dangerous or so i mean
<connor__> it says failed to fetch files when i try to upgrade ubuntu
<Chepoll> caudex: "q"
<obert-> got a bad experience with chown
<caudex> chepoll okay in gconf-editor
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, I fixed my problem, 10x, can u please tell me what does dhclient mean?....10x :-)
<Chepoll> caudex: there, go to desktop/gnome/peripherals
<k_sze> Is FreeNX kinda dead? I hear that there is the new neatx by Google. Is that in the main repositories?
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: I really odn't know. How did you solve your problem?
<connor__> it says failed to fetch files when i try upgrading ubuntu
<obert-> 'unvalid user' ?
<caudex> chepoll, okay and to keyboard
<connor__> please help
<Chepoll> caudex, yes
<coz_> connor__,   are you in terminal?
<ErezCohen> Chepoll , sudo dhclient wlan0
<connor__> what do you mean by that
<robin0800> connor__, slow internet connection?
<caudex> chepoll, to kbd?
<Chelsea> mikeyfbi, I use watch for this. watch -n 5 ping -c 4 <ip or hostname>
<coz_> connor__,  what files are you trying to download
<Chepoll> caudex: I think so
<ErezCohen> and it started the NIC and got all the network parmas from the server and every thing is working
<connor__> high speed standard cogeco 60 gb limit
<obert-> {User},{User}  no?
<coz_> connor__,  oh I have no idea about t hat
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, soory, again, om the server and every thing is working
<connor__> what
<Chepoll> ErezCohen: you could do "man dhclient" and see what it's about.
<caudex> chepoll, layouts, model, options have open box for value
<ErezCohen> ok..10x, checking
<connor__> can you help me fix my problem
<Chepoll> none of them have any value set?
<robin0800> connor__, its the server you are connectig too
<Chepoll> caudex: none of them have a set value?
<connor__> then what server doi connect to ive tried a few already
<ErezCohen> Chepoll, got it...just say what you expect, dynamic configure of the NIC :-)
<caudex> chepoll, no but I see under general that it's still finding dotxmodmaprc like it's telepathic.
<Relikie_> There are different ubuntu versions for different processors, correct?
<connor__> robin?
<Glycan> Guys?
<robin0800> connor__, in software sources choose other and find best
<ActionParsnip> Relikie_: x86_64, x86 and ppc are 3 I can think or quickly
<connor__> ive tried that already
<Glycan> Any reason for a livecd to show but a mouse on a dark screen after clicking try ubuntu (It did make a startup noise, however)
<obert-> how can i type the wrong username? grrr
<Chepoll> caudex: well just comment the linex in it I guess. Because if what you saw in gconf's kbd was really empty, then it means keyborad preferebces is getting those options from somewhere else.
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: try adding the bootoption: nomodeset
<robin0800> connor__, then its your box
<Chelsea> Relikie_, I thought there were x86, AMD64 ... maybe an ARM in development.
<connor__> what box
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: be sure to MD5 test the ISO and check the CD for defects
<introuble> is it possible to plan a sniffer or data collector of clients that use a specific isp, by a sniffer or data collector OUTSIDE the isp , just where its boundries end. may be at the router.  doing all this WITHOUT compromising isp machines or involving midle man isps. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/98710181.jpg/
<connor__> my modem its perfectly fine
<robin0800> connor__, your ubuntu box
<connor__> when i try upgrading it says failed to fetch file
<Relikie_> I have an Intel x64 processor.. The download button on the download page has AMD in the file title. Does this matter?
<connor__> what ubuntu box
<caudex> chepoll, there seems to be an authentication problem when I try to set value to default
<ActionParsnip> connor__: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<connor__> i guess just a sec im goin to terminal
<k_sze> btw, what happened to aptitude? I seem to have completely missed the release since which it is no longer installed by default.
<x_> anyway to change the color of the on screen volume slider, its hard to see.... ?
<robin0800> k_sze, the alternate cd still has it
<caudex> chepoll, is it normal for the authenticate popup to stay up after entering pw?
<coz_> x_,  not sure,, how are you bringing that up?
<x_> coz_, laptop volume buttons
<coz_> x_,  oh no laptop here
<Chelsea> Relikie_, no, you should use the AMD64 version. See http://bit.ly/lAjEkA
<x_> coz_, its the volume slider shows up on the top right
<coz_> x_,  ah hold on let me ch eck here
<connor__> ok im going to paste the results
<connor__> its just doing its stuff
<obert-> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www    ?
<obert-> these things makes me scared,sorry
<connor__> Fetched 0B in 6s (0B/s)
<connor__> Error during update
<connor__> A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of
<connor__> network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<connor__> W:Failed to fetch
<FloodBot1> connor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<connor__> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg Something
<Glycan> Huh? How?
<coz_> x_,   I cant seems to find anyway of doing that
<x_> coz_, http://imageshack.us/f/546/ss1j.png/
<Nero-Wolf> Anybody have any experience with the .desktop specification?
<sahip> caduax: I disconnected. Any progress?
<coz_> x_,  right,, I cant find any post about changing the color of the desktop indiactors but still searching
<obert-> someone could gimme a confirmation,please?
<Kre10s> hello. bluetooth stopped working suddenly. I can no longer find the bluetooth applet icon.
<sahip> caudax: I disconnected. Any progress?
<coz_> x_,  although from that screenshot it seems easy to see
<Chepoll> caudax: I disconnected. Any progress?
<phong_> hi guys, how can i upgrade 11.04 from 10.10?
<x_> coz_, yea but this is a music laptop that I have a remote for so at a distance its not easy to see at all.
<Logan_> !upgrade | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<coz_> x_,  ok let me keep searching hold on
<Chepoll> x_: what was your question?
<caudex> chepoll, no but I copied
<caudex> chepoll, copied dotxmodmaprc to desktop and deleted it from home
<x_> Chepoll, the on screen volume display, I want to change the slider color.
<caudex> chepoll, should I try rebooting?
<Chepoll> x_: I see, ok
<Chepoll> caudex: if you know how to restart your xsession, do so
<x_> Chepoll, im on xubuntu
<x_> natty.
<ErezCohen> what is the best way to cennect to a remote server over the web?
<caudex> chepoll, I don't think i know that but it will reboot.
<Chepoll> caudex: else, just reboot
<ErezCohen> server = Ubuntu 10.04
<caudex> chepoll, ok
<Kre10s> bluetooth stopped working suddenly. how can I start the applet
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: SSH?
<KNUBBIG> !ssh | ErezCohen
<ubottu> ErezCohen: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<mfpockets> hi, im looking for some help with booting my xorg?
<mfpockets> when i turn on the computer i get a warning about my settings not being detected and asks me if i want to load failsafe graphics
<ErezCohen> just ssh over the internet?
<ErezCohen> no need for vpn or nothing else?
<coz_> x_ still nothing from this end
<mfpockets> if i exit to tty i can startx and everything works fine
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: nope, just ssh
<edwardthefma> hello all
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: hum maybe .. what do you want to do? ;)
<KNUBBIG> edwardthefma: hi
<caudex> chepoll, rebooted and tried again. Samo samo, How can I test authentication?
<x_> coz_, its called notifyosd
<Chepoll> caudex: what do you mean by authentication?
<Albuca> Hey! Does anyone know anything about Screen? More specifically, running it in multiuser?
<KNUBBIG> !screen | Albuca
<ubottu> Albuca: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<coz_> x_,  I found on old post about karmic  I doubt it will work so let me keep searching
<caudex> chepoll, after trying to reset options the popup says system policy prevents setting global keyboard settings, and stays there.
<ErezCohen> KNUBBIG, i am starting with open source development this days, installed ubuntu 10.04 with apache and all the rest and i want to be able to connect to the www directory from outside of the lan (so i could work not only form home/office and also let my designer work on the filed....so i need to allow connection over the internet to the network and the server
<Albuca> ubottu: I'm looking for something a little more advanced that that. I want to start up a screen session from a bash script and automaticaly share the screen with certian usernames
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musicophiliac> ubottu: module kernel soundcard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musicophiliac> ubottu: soundcard module
<coz_> x_,   ok look here    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/finally-easy-way-to-customize-notify.html
<bazhang> musicophiliac, /msg ubottu
<x_> coz_, yea im looking at that now
<KNUBBIG> Albuca: I'm not sure that's possible as the screen sockets belong to certain users, but I'm really not sure
<Kre10s> how to restart everything related to bluetooth?
<ErezCohen> i already set ssh for connecting to the server inside the lan (so i won't have to enter password every time i want to talk with the server) but now ned to so the same for outside of lan
<caudex> chepoll, but I can use sudo so I don't understand the problem.
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: so you want to set up a web server and have no idea how to do that?
<coz_> x_,  natty is not mentioned there ,, its possible it will work  but I cant guarantee it
<ErezCohen> KNUBBIG, i am learning on the fly, what can i do, do you know anyone that knew every thing from the start? :-)
<Albuca> KNUBBIG: I know you can through shift-a : [some stuff here] ; but i want to automate the process
<Chipzzz> ErezCohen, offhand, it sounds like a firewall problem
<Chepoll> caudex: so even though you are root, you cannot modify the file?
<ErezCohen> and the apache server is working from out site of the lan.....i can see the site from the internet
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: well it's a long process, you have to set up apache, your router, NAT on your router, users and groups on your server, maybe there's a tutorial @ howtoforge
<coz_> x_,  even his PPA does not have    natty   https://launchpad.net/~leolik/+archive/leolik
<ErezCohen> just want access to edit files from outside
<Chepoll> caudex: through using gconf-editor?
<x_> coz_, yea, so i guess ill wait till it does
<ErezCohen> KNUBBIG, i did all of that
<mfpockets> any help get xorg to load on boot, so i dont have to enter starx on tty screen everytime i boot?
<ErezCohen> it is working
<KNUBBIG> Albuca: You can detach from the screen via ctrl a + d but I'm pretty sure no other user can reattach to that screen cause it's not belonging to him
<jrmcm> Help!!! I just installed a second distro alongside Ubuntu and now grub doesnt recognize ubuntu. When i select it from the menu i get an error message saying file not found.
<caudex> chepoll, i'll try that again.
<xangua> !grub2 | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ErezCohen> i am just asking about the remote connection to the server outside of the NAT (lan)
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: ah okay, than you probably have to change your firewall/router settings if you can do all the things in LAN
<coz_> x_  https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/notifyosd
<coz_> x_,  that is only for natty :)
<ErezCohen> I know,,,this is also set....
<musicophiliac> is there a way to clear all soundcard modules from my comp, so that I can compile alsa from scratch
<musicophiliac> ?
<jrmcm> xanga: yes grub2
<x_> coz_, nice
<Albuca> KNUBBIG: Yes you can, http://aperiodic.net/screen/multiuser
<Chepoll> caudex: also you can run keyboard-pereferences with sudo too
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: then please reexplain your problem in detail, I don't get it :)
<ErezCohen> i will do the port forwarding for the server, this is ok....
<Limada> coz_, hello ;)
<musicophiliac> I mean without a fresh install? the kernel update wiped my hdsp module from my comp and now my firmware is useless
 * edwardthefma hates ocr
<Limada> Is there some web developer who can help me with a little issue I can' t solve?
<coz_> Limada,  hey
<Chepoll> caudex: you'll need to do "sudo gnome-keyboard-properties"
<Chipzzz> ErezCohen: you have set your firewall to allow port 80 access from the internet but ssh does not connect to port 80
<Sietai> hello?
<idiota> Hi there.
<idiota> How do you call in english the external part of a laptop?
<caudex> chepoll, okay
<idiota> I mean the case.
<Limada> SSH connects to port 22, I guess.
<idiota> I'm searching for some Vaio cases and all I find are bags.
<nasr> qqq
<idiota> Anyone can help me?
<ErezCohen> KNUBBIG, ok, i will explain...sorry, all i am asking is...After having a NAT set up, an Apache2 server, and ssh connection from the server to the laptop inside a LAN, and every thing is working great...now i want to connect from the internet over secured connection, (OVER THE INTERNET) what do i need to do...that is all. All the rest is set up already
<Pici> !ot | idiota
<ubottu> idiota: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Limada> mercado libre, idiota.
<jrmcm> Help!!! I just installed a second distro alongside Ubuntu and now grub wont boot ubuntu. When i select it from the menu i get an error message saying file not found.
<Sietai> I think I need help
<ErezCohen> Chipzzz sure...i know...i will open a port for the ssh connection..not a problem...80 is for http, not ssh
<Sietai> how do I configure a channel?
<caudex> chepoll, okay the same popup comes up as does from the top menu
<Sietai> like, configure the port and channel?
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: you have to forward port 22 and then you should be able to ssh your server through the internet
<Limada> SSH, port 22.
<schelcj> so if i remap alt-f1 in unity to something else the launcher still activates and the action occurs.
<Chipzzz> ErezCohen, once you enable ssh on the server & open the port in the firewall, consider using an nx server, which allows you to open an X session through the ssh connection
<schelcj> this expected behavior?
<Jasonn> What is a load average, and what is a normal one?
<Chepoll> caudex: okay then lets manually edit those files
<ErezCohen> but can i write something like this in the teminal and it will work: "ssh user@server" ???
<caudex> chepoll, okay
<Chipzzz> ErezCohen: yes
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: ssh -l user server
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: see ssh --help :)
<x_> coz_, hmm the notifyosdconfig program says it cant find my x display however..
<coz_> x_,  mm testing it here now  hold on
<ErezCohen> KNUBBIG, ok, never used -l when using is localy...but i will chekc it...10x
<Chipzzz> ErezCohen, take a look here: http://www.nomachine.com/ , I think it is exactly what you are looking for
<musicophiliac> can I remove all linus-headers files from my comp except one in /usr/src, thereby removing any old sound module configurations that may exist? That way I can compile alsa from source and re-integrate my card with firmware?
<mfpockets> can someone  help? I  cant  get xorg to load on boot, but it boots from tty with startx
<coz_> x_,  so far this works  just testing to change colors
<caudex> chepoll, where are those files?
<KNUBBIG> ErezCohen: -l is for giving login name, if you don't set it, ssh will use your current username which is sometimes desirable and sometimes not :)
<luckysmack_> in natty, everything loads fine, but unity does not show up after i boot. my boot mode is ubuntu and not classic or any other option. in appearance settings theres no options for compiz/desktop effects. any idea how i can get it enabled? gfx card is nvidia geforce 8800gtx
<Sietai> how do I connect to a channel?
<luckysmack_>  /join #channel
<msk_> hi
<ErezCohen> KNUBBIG, ok thx :-)
<musicophiliac> type "/join #channel"
<KNUBBIG> np :)
<musicophiliac> msk_: hi
<msk_> did someone successfully mounted an ipod nano 6G on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<msk_> I get a "unable to find hfs+ superblock" error
<musicophiliac> msk_: I have
<musicophiliac> but I installed rockbox
<mfpockets> help with xorg anyone?
<Limada> no web developer who can help me to launch my PHP files in Firefox? =(. I moved my files to /var/www but can't see them. Hope somebody  can help-
<Sietai> thanks
<LjL> Limada: erm, do you have a web server running?
<KNUBBIG> Limada: installed apache2 + php5 ?
<edwardthefma> yawn
<Limada> LjL, yes, Apache.
<padi999> hi all. Question: I Just bought a new laptop with Windows7 preinstalled (as it seems), obviously I want to install ubuntu and use the Windows7 running on a Virtual Machine. How can I mirror the install to a VM while I'd keep all the laptopspecific drivers/specs?
<Limada> yes, I did all that.
<Nero-Wolf> Does -anyone- here have experience with Ubuntu's implementation of .desktop files in /usr/share/applications ?
<Glycan> Sorry guys. My question wasAny reason for a livecd to show but a mouse on a dark screen after clicking try ubuntu (It did make a startup noise, however). I didn't understand you answers.
<Glycan> Sorry.
<LjL> Limada: are the php files set executable?
<Glycan> So what do I do?
<Limada> LjL, well...errr.... how can I test it?
<LjL> Limada: ls -l /var/www/file.php
<Glycan> (Considiring I have no DVDs left [they were all -r), and no clean flash drives)
<LjL> Limada: otherwise, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting PHP 5
<Limada> LjL, yes, I can read them in the terminal but Firefox doesn' t want to cooperate to see them local.
<x_> coz_, I still cant get the gui to open
<Limada> LjL, thanks. I'll take a look there.
<coz_> x_,  did you run notify-send  test
<LjL> Limada: i'm not asking you whether you can see them in the terminal, i want the output of ls -l so i can see whether they're executable
<x_> coz_, GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<x_> aborting...
<Limada> LjL, ok. Hold on :)
<jrmcm> Help!!! I just installed a second distro alongside Ubuntu and now grub wont boot ubuntu. When i select it from the menu i get an error message saying file not found.
<coz_> x_,  i dont think there is a gui for this ,, it is a test file that needs to be created and saved in home then adjusted by editing the file
<Jordan_U> !grub | jrmcm
<ubottu> jrmcm: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Chelsea> Albuca, have you tried setting screenrc's for different users?
<coz_> x_,  oh wait found a gui for it hold on
<Albuca> Chelsea: I have not. How do you do this?
<Jordan_U> jrmcm: Follow the exact same instructions as if Windows had overritten Ubuntu's grub.
<Limada> LjL: ls: cannot access /var/www/file.php: No such file or directory
<Limada>  =(
<KNUBBIG> Limada: you have to put in your actual file name instead of file.php
<LjL> Limada: substitute file.php with the actual file you have :P
<Chelsea> screen -A -D -R -S News_Optimus -c /home/mjbunink/etc/screenrc_news
<mfpockets> Limada, or ls -l /var/www/*.php to list them all
<KNUBBIG> aso ^aso ^^
<KNUBBIG> fc sorry
<Limada> lol, just a minute =P
<Chelsea> Albuca, and in screenrc_news the rc file with settings (which app to open in which screens)
<Limada> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2903 2011-05-06 22:19 /var/www/index.php
<KNUBBIG> Limada: sudo chmod +x /var/www/index.php
<davidc___> Hey all, Has anyone got a fix for BCM4311? Im running 11.04 on a Dell Inspiron 9400
<LjL> Limada: ok, it's not executable. do "sudo chmod a+x /var/www/index.php"
<connor__> coz you still on
<jrmcm> Jordan_U thx
<KNUBBIG> sorry LjL
<connor__> i need help
<mfpockets> help with xorg please?
<musicophiliac> anyone recognize this? http://pastebin.com/GCkYKDf7
<Limada> oh.... I seeeeee. Can I do it to the folder? I mean, to make all executable?
<nomorewindows> im installing ubuntu from my live cd on a cleared hdd and for some reason it gets stuck at running grub-install /dev/sda
<musicophiliac> connor__: with what?
<LjL> Limada: no, you need to do it to the files. you could do it recursively though. chmod -r etc
<LuckySMack> anyone willing to help, i cant seem to load unity. im in normal ubuntu mode (not classic) and have no unity/desktop effects settings anywhere.
<LjL> KNUBBIG: i'm just not sure it's enough to do it for root, as apache might be running as something else... i don't remember
<dell> 大家好
<LjL> !cn | dell
<ubottu> dell: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<connor__> upgrading to ubuntu 11.04
<dell> 大家好哦
<dell> hello
<KNUBBIG> LjL: dunno, my files in /var/www aren't even executable and it's still working
<davidc___> Can someone assist me with my wireless?
<KNUBBIG> !jp | dell
<ubottu> dell: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<KNUBBIG> dell: hi :)
<Limada> LjL, KNUBIGG, thanks! hope it works.
<LjL> KNUBBIG: it's chinese :P
<afrodeity> an example of the kind of problem we having, streamtuner dies in 11.04  -c /home/mjbunink/etc/screenrc_news                                                                                                                       | _harri_
<afrodeity> 02:05:45    mfpockets | Limada, or ls -l /var/www/*.php to list them all                                                                                                                                          | _human_blip_  ++
<afrodeity> [02:05] [2] [irc/freenode] 2:#ubuntu(+CLcntjf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged){1596} [Act: 1]
<KNUBBIG> LjL:  :-(
<FloodBot1> afrodeity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k_sze> erm, the !cn message is so wrong
<nomorewindows> im installing ubuntu from my live cd on a cleared hdd and for some reason it gets stuck at running grub-install /dev/sda
<dell> my english is poor
<LjL> Limada: if it doesn't, try following that troubleshooting section. i'm flying to bed now, see you later
<afrodeity> [afrodeity(i)] an example of the kind of problem we having, streamtuner dies in 11.04 http://pastebin.com/HS8brtQH
<nomorewindows> its been stuck there for hours
<dell> 中文谁会说？
<LjL> k_sze: why?
<nomorewindows> i tried redoing the install
<musicophiliac> nomorewindows: did you md5sums the disc first?
<LjL> dell: in #ubuntu-cn there are chinese people
<nomorewindows> ooooooooo
<Limada> LjL, thanks, have a good rest.
<dell> i can't understand  you
<davidc___> nomorewindows, try lowering the burn speed if the md5sums is correct.
<k_sze> LjL: it's a machine translation
<Chipzzz> Limada, did you install php5?
<KNUBBIG> dell: chinese or japanese or what?
<LjL> k_sze: can you make it better? if you can, you can submit it to ubottu (use /msg ubottu !no cn is <reply> blah blah blah) and, hopefully, the ops will change it
<Stryker> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<dell> chinese who can say
<KNUBBIG> dell: /join #ubuntu-cn
<davidc___> can someone help me with my wireless issue please? i have a BCM4311
<LjL> dell: 中国人民在#ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | davidc___
<ubottu> davidc___: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mfpockets> xorg not loading on boot but loads from tty please help
<surmandal> Hello all
<musicophiliac> surmandal: howdy
<KNUBBIG> sur	hi
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<caudex> chepoll, if you've gone on to bigger and better things, I think I'll call it day. Thanks for trying.
<surmandal> musicophiliac, Hi
<KNUBBIG> surmandal: hi
<x_> coz_, hrm, I tried uninstalled notifyosdconfig, but now I cant find it with apt lol
<k_sze> dell: 你上#ubuntu-cn或#ubuntu-tw頻道試一下。
<surmandal> musicophiliac, I am having problem with hibernate in Natty
<coz_> x_,   no notification-properties doesn seem to be available for natty
<surmandal> musicophiliac, KNUBBIG I have recently installed it
<dell> 还有台湾的朋友吗
<musicophiliac> surmandal: what sort of problem?
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip, what am I looking for in there exactly?
<surmandal> musicophiliac, KNUBBIG Hibernate issue
<musicophiliac> surmandal: what sort of problem?
<surmandal> musicophiliac, in natty, it does not work at all
<x_> coz_, so its a no go?
<coz_> x_,  I am not seeing any change by changing that file  so far
<musicophiliac> surmandal: what happens when you try to hibernate?
<surmandal> musicophiliac, when it starts, it starts from begening
<coz_> x_,  in terminal paste this command       notify-send --icon=gtk-add Test "This is a test notification"
<surmandal> musicophiliac, I mean It should be resume from previous session isn't it ?
<musicophiliac> what type of computer do you have?
<surmandal> musicophiliac, I tried s2disk, but same issue
<nomorewindows> davidc__ the md5 matches
<surmandal> musicophiliac, its a acer 5610
<x_> coz_, that worked
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip, this problem happened when i installed xbmc-live and i think it added boot params that didnt take. I uninstalled but I see this line "root=UUID=93da7657-17b0-47d7-a61c-ce96ed2a0756 ro quiet splash xbmc=autostart,nodiskmount loglevel=0"
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip, where can I remove the xbmc autoboot entries ?
<coz_> x_,   yeah same here but i cannot change color at the moment  I wil have to play with this to see what the issue is
<KNUBBIG> mfpockets: should be in /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: in /etc/default/grub
<x_> coz_, hrm... can you install this? I could on one machine, but not this one... https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/notifyconf
<gabriellhrn> wow! Hello, here is the Ubuntu IRC channel? Oo
<awno> Hey whats up with the keyserver, its always offline -.-
<surmandal> musicophiliac, any solution/suggestion
<KNUBBIG> looks like
<VE2EBP> Im trying to upgrade to 11.04 through the update manager, but the installation didn't complete because it cannot download all the packages. Anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip, thanks guys, what should I change that line too exactly?
<musicophiliac> I am looking into it
<awno> gpg: requesting key 881574DE from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: keyserver timed out gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<awno> ....
<awno> this is happening waay too often tbh
<coz_> x_,  let me try
<ActionParsnip> mfpockets: you will need to run: sudo update-grub after changing the file
<Stryker> VE2EBP, just try again, your original packages downloaded are still there, maybe change the software sources?
<msk_> musicophiliac, do you use a mac too ?
<msk_> I disabled journaling on the device but I still get the same bug
<x_> coz_, I need a link for the .deb but I c an't find one
<Stryker> awno, get a different server to download from instead of the ubuntu main server
<dell>    i don't know what to say
<awno> Stryker like?
<awno> I don't know any other servers
<dell> in english
<musicophiliac> msk_: nope
<gabriellhrn> sorry, it's my first time here. This channel is only for support?
<musicophiliac> msk_: custom build
<KNUBBIG> gabriellhrn: no problem. yes it is
<mfpockets> ActionParsnip, Thanks.  Do I just completely remove this line?  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash xbmc=autostart,nodiskmount loglevel=0"
<aeon-ltd> gabriellhrn: ubuntu support, yes
<bikcmp> hi all, ideas on a program similar to 'ollydbg' for ubuntu?
<KNUBBIG> mfpockets: no, just remove the part 'xbmc=autostart,nodiskmount'
<x_> coz_, got it installed, and the color change works for me.
<dell> i can learn computer english here  哈哈
<coz_> x_,  ok i wil test here abit later ,, thats good news :)
<VE2EBP> Stryker, stryker.. Stryker! Reminds me of the movie airplane! I loved that one! What should I do to my software sources? How do I change it? It's weird because all my normal updates download juste fine.
<gabriellhrn> KNUBIG, aeon-ltd: oki. Bye to y'all. gotta back to my translations :D
<KNUBBIG> bikcmp: what exactly is ollydbg? :p
<x_> coz_, I used this to config it https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/notifyconf/+files/notifyosdconfig_0.1-6%7Enatty1_amd64.deb
<KNUBBIG> gabriellhrn: bye :) np
<xangua> !english > dell
<ubottu> dell, please see my private message
<coz_> x_,  ok thanks
<dell> ？？
<mfpockets> KNUBBIG, thanks, here goes a reboot.
<x_> coz_, thanks for the help
<dell> i don't  understand
<musicophiliac> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/710796
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710796 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu Natty) "[regression] hibernate no longer works on natty" [High,Fix released]
<surmandal> Hi has anyone noticed that hibernate turns the computer off and starts from begning in Natty
<caudex> chepoll, thanks again.
<Stryker> VE2EBP, try doing the large update again first, btw i love airplane!
<surmandal> Hi has anyone noticed that hibernate turns the computer off and starts from begning in Natty
<bikcmp> KNUBBIG: basically
<bikcmp> KNUBBIG: it's a disassembler
<bikcmp> if i spelled that right anyway.
<KNUBBIG> bikcmp: I think you did, but I don't know an Ubuntu pendant, sorry
<dell> why ubottu  not say anything？
<bikcmp> KNUBBIG: yeah, that sucks
<bikcmp> haha
<dell> why  ubottu  not  say
<KNUBBIG> dell: ubottu = a bot
<ActionParsnip> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dell> bot》？
<KNUBBIG> I doubt that will help him :D
<dell> want
<Stryker> !sources
<bikcmp> fail
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<musicophiliac> surmandal: it is apparently a new bug #710796, if you search google you may find a fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710796 in policykit-desktop-privileges (Ubuntu Natty) "[regression] hibernate no longer works on natty" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710796
<dell> like QQ‘s robot？
<musicophiliac> surmandal: a bunch of people marked it as fixed
<VE2EBP> Stryker, yes I remember the first time I watched it, I was laughing alone.. Couldn't stop laughing. My aunt walked in and thought I was crazy
<Stryker> !sources|VE2EBP
<ubottu> VE2EBP: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dell> chinese have？
<surmandal> musicophiliac, hmm
<surmandal> musicophiliac, let me try this first
<Inumedia> How do I erase a RW DVD on Narwhal?
<Stryker> !sources|awno
<ubottu> awno: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<VE2EBP> Thanks Stryker
<Stryker> no problem
<KNUBBIG> !burn | Inumedia
<ubottu> Inumedia: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Stryker> Inumedia, use brasero, and find the erase funtion
<Stryker> wow, a full 2 minutes of nobody talking
<KNUBBIG> already wondered if my connection had failed
<Stryker> same
<nit-wit> I could use a break from the nar-wailing
<josuf107> oh
<User123abc> you guys having flash issues in firefox lately?
<nit-wit> User123abc, are you familiar with the flash aid add on
<User123abc> no, let me check it out
<nit-wit> User123abc, it will fix you up most likely.
<dell> 有日本人吗？
<Inumedia> Why does it seem like my computer, in general, goes a lot slower with Narwhal then with Maverick?
<surmandal> musicophiliac, I think I have some problem with swap partition
<KNUBBIG> !cn > dell
<ubottu> dell, please see my private message
<surmandal> musicophiliac, Disk /dev/dm-0 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<User123abc> it's definitely possible I have some conflicting plugins installed, thanks
<bazhang> dell, english only here. #ubuntu-tw or #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<physically_fit> User123abc, install version 10.3 beta. it works better.
<surmandal> musicophiliac, that is the result of fdilk -l
<nit-wit> User123abc, yeah thats what it fixes, check out the other addons by the author.
<l1nfr4nk7> hey how is everyone tonight
<User123abc> 10.3 what? flash?
<physically_fit> yep User123abc
<dell> english  i can't study well
<nit-wit> User123abc, are you addressing me
<bazhang> dell, do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<User123abc> I was, got an answer
<nit-wit> cool
<dell> i can't  understand  you
<Dirty_Jerz> t
<pfifo> gnome-terminal is flashing when its supposed to beep... how can i disable this?
<gabriellhrn> hello, i wanna ask you. The natty boot is slower than the maverick or maybe it's just with me
<josuf107> on my macbook5,5 cheese is able to detect and use my builtin camera but skype claims that /dev/video0 is not detected
<josuf107> *macbookpro
<VE2EBP> Stryker, I will shut down my irc client and then will try again because who knows, it might interfere though I doubt it
<l1nfr4nk7> so i installed Tor since i got an email from comcast, but every time i start is it says that the ip its trying to use is already in use
<nit-wit> gabriellhrn, you a new install or upgrade
<Stryker> okay ve2
<IdleOne> k_sze: thank you for the translations :)
<k_sze> You're welcome. :D
<k_sze> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<IdleOne> k_sze: /msg the bot so not to spam the channel
<KNUBBIG> good night everyone :)
<k_sze> right, I forgot. ><
<User123abc> that did the trick, thanks nit-wit
<l1nfr4nk7> anyone any ideas bout my Tor Problem?
<bazhang> l1nfr4nk7, need more details
<l1nfr4nk7> so i installed Tor since i got an email from comcast, but every time i start is it says that the ip its trying to use is already in use
<nit-wit> User123abc, cool it is a cool addon, I use one other flash video replacer
<ActionParsnip> !tor | l1nfr4nk7
<ubottu> l1nfr4nk7: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<slak> hello
<slak> i can't get a sourcecode to compile it says i have to run a defrag first??
<milamber> !details | slak
<ActionParsnip> slak: ext3 and ext4 don't need defragging
<ubottu> slak: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<l1nfr4nk7> i basically -sudo tor and got vidalia
<friis> Hi, can anyone help me. I have just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and it says my wireless networks is disabled in hardware switch. How do I turn it on?
<slak> i run make and it gets along way through it
<ThisDB> hi, im getting a message that my hardware doesnt support unity, its 2 brand new nvidia GTX460s, what can i do about this?
<slak> then it says fsck failed please manually run degrament to compile this source.
<soreau> slak: What are you trying to do exactly?
<slak> just compile this tarball my friend gave me...
<Un-Dead> hi guys, im running ubuntu netbook 10.10 and seem to be having incredibly slow wifi connection once the netbook is closed and re-oppened about 3 to 4 minuted for the wifi to connect to the hotspot
<soreau> slak: Why?
<slak> uh
<slak> its a really cool source code
<Stryker> l1nfr4nk7, that is because many people are on the same ip, as tor directs u thru another computer's internet. pls do not try to log on anything while using tor, the exit node can steal ur password
<slak> of some private stuff.. and ive never seen an error like this before
<soreau> slak: From the information you've provided, this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<slak> but im on ubuntu
<slak> so doesnt everthing have to do with ubuntu?
<soreau> no.
<bazhang> slak, NOPE
<slak> i mean.. if i run a youtube video of some fat bitch dildoing herself.. im still doing it ON UBUNTU
<slak> you virgin nerds make no sense
<Stryker> slak sounds like you are opening it wrong
<Un-Dead> anyone?
<soreau> Thought I detected a trollometer fluctuation
<bigmack83> when i run 'source ~/.bashrc' i get the error "No such file or directory" when the .bashrc file is clearly there in my home directory with the proper permisssions. anyone else having this issue in natty?
<Jordan_U> Stryker: That's not true. If you're using SSL/TLS at least (which you should be).
<Stryker> Jordan_U, true
<Un-Dead> if it helps i dont belive its a hardware issue, as on my windows partition the wireless is very fast
<Un-Dead> just seems to lag very bad on the netbook 10.10
<Stryker> my trollometer's needle just broke
<Jordan_U> Stryker: An exit node cannot steal your password if you login via https or any other authentication that can actually be considered secure.
<soreau> Un-Dead: So it's fine at first until you close and reopen the tablet?
<Un-Dead> correct
<Stryker> *cheap dollar store trollometer
<soreau> Un-Dead: Sounds like a possible driver issue. Which wifi chip is it?
<bazhang> Stryker, please stop the chit chat
<Un-Dead> im not sure its an LT2030u gateway
<Un-Dead> im sorta an ubuntu noob sorry
<Un-Dead> linux noob*
<Un-Dead> if it helps in order to get the wireless to work i had to plug the ethernet cable in and run aptitude update
<soreau> ! who | Un-Dead
<ubottu> Un-Dead: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> Un-Dead: Check the output of 'lspci|grep Network'
<josuf107> I'm running 11.04 on a macbook 5,5 and the builtin camera is not working. relevant [I think] dmes output pastebin.com/8Fm1Lvkw
<josuf107> *macbookpro, *dmesg
<soreau> ! webcam | josuf107
<ubottu> josuf107: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<friis> ! wireless hardware switch | friis
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Un-Dead> soreau lspci|grep Network returns: broadcom BCM4312 802.11/g LP-PHY rev 01
<soreau> ech
<soreau> ! broadcom | Un-Dead
<ubottu> Un-Dead: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cypha`> how do i figure out if my Ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<cypha`> and why doesn't it say so in the About Ubuntu link?
<Un-Dead> soreau thank you i will read
<soreau> cypha`: See 'uname -a'
<edwardthefma> :)
 * edwardthefma is trying to decide on with type of destop effects he wants any 1 got any good sugestions :)
<cypha> soreau i686?
<silvertip257> This setup is nearly identical to mine>http://www.techienote.com/2010/06/pxe-booting-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html, but I cannot seem to boot Ubuntu or a few other related distros.
<soreau> cypha: That's 32bit AFAIK
<B0BBY> hello people.
<cypha> soreau, Linux cypha-VirtualBox 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<B0BBY> anybody using grub with truecrypt?
<soreau> cypha: Looks like 32bit
<ubuntuguy> Evertime I log off in ubuntu 11.04, I go to the usual screne, but everytime I type in my correct password, it tells me that it's wrong. And sometimes, it doesn't block out my password. I would have to restart my whole system. Any suggestions?
<ubuntuguy> I know that I'm typing in the correct password btw
<Stryker> josuf, try 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so WEBCAMAPPLICATION'
<ubuntuguy> Evertime I log off in ubuntu 11.04, I go to the usual screne, but everytime I type in my correct password, it tells me that it's wrong. And sometimes, it doesn't block out my password. I would have to restart my whole system. Any suggestions?
<quackaduck> ubuntuguy: try manually typing the username in your login screen, maybe it's defaulting to a different username, maybe root?
<Stryker> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubuntuguy> I do manually type it in, and how can I check that it's not root
<Un-Dead> soreau thankyou, installing the b43 instead of STA drivers seemed to have remedied the issue
<soreau> Un-Dead: cool
<quackaduck> ubuntuguy: well you'll know that it's root because it will say it
<ubuntuguy> Well, it shows my username, but on longer does it show my profile pic.
<hypodermia> anybody know a way to migrate AWAY from an encrypted home?
<thomi> Hi, Where's the correct place to report issues with the official ubuntu package servers?
<quackaduck> ubuntuguy: I dunno, i'd check the login preferences as a start
<ubuntuguy> Alright, I'll check it out
<ubuntuguy> Where is login preferences?
<quackaduck> System>Administration
<bmoore> anyone been able to change the theme of gdm in natty?
<FisherP> wow, IRC using empathy... that's new to me... well empathy is new too
<B0BBY> nobody can run natty.
<ubuntuguy> Can't find it
<B0BBY> configuration is another isue
<FisherP> I'm running natty...
<B0BBY> lol
<FisherP> had to get rid of unity though
<ActionParsnip> B0BBY: works fine here on 2 systems
<B0BBY> hehe, unity is the major culprit.
<quackaduck> ubuntuguy: it should be under preferences or administration
<nit-wit> same here ActionParsnip
<FisherP> i didn't like it for the desktop (prob just not use to it)
<flowbee> folks.  i am trying to run a script in ~/bin which is in my path.  if i run: 'get-shit-done' within any directory i get the usage message that i must run it as root.  however when i do 'sudo get-shit-done' i see: command not found.  what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> B0BBY: log in to gnome classic then...
<FisherP> it's good on my wife's netbook though... perfect interface
<ubuntuguy> I'm using unity
<nit-wit> cube and wobbly windows and all
<bazhang> B0BBY, this is not the channel for that, choose classic
<B0BBY> ActionParsnip: was using it for netbook. and unity basically took up space on a limited screen.
<B0BBY> classic was giving blank screen.
<sloucher> sudo ./getshitdone
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: in |/.bashrc add the line:  export PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<B0BBY> no menus, no nothing, alt-f2 doing nothing.
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: ~/.bashrc
<flowbee> ActionParsnip, thats already there
<FisherP> bobby did u do an upgrade?
<FisherP> or fresh install
<Chuchulain> hi all ...anyone have a software preference for blogging in ubuntu, and why?
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: then run:  source ~/.bashrc
<B0BBY> FisherP: did upgrade from 10.04, to 10.10 then 11.04
<ActionParsnip> flowbee: to add the new settings
<nit-wit> Chuchulain, not the correct channe
<B0BBY> rsync for teh w1nz.
<nit-wit> Chuchulain, #ubuntu-offtopic
<FisherP> yeah when i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 it did horrible things to both classic and std interface
<B0BBY> just backed home and reinstalled
<flowbee> thats already in the path for me as a user; i think its not finding the command when sudo is run
<Chuchulain> nit-wit, ne idea what is...? it's ubuntu specific/
<Chuchulain> ?
<FisherP> i pretty much deleted all the gnome and gtk settigns
<FisherP> and started again
<FisherP> works ok now
<nit-wit> Chuchulain, this is the Natty channel not linux
<hexdump_> Excuse me folks, I can't remember does how do you check what type of video card you have?
<FisherP> (touch wood)
<B0BBY> FisherP: lol, yeah motsly the unity was an issue. on limited screen you don't want something that wouldn't just go away.
<josuf107> flowbee: it's probably not in root's path
<B0BBY> FisherP: they said it would autohide in 11.04 but it NEVER loaded.
<B0BBY> lol
<xangua> !poll | Chuchulain nit-wit
<ubottu> Chuchulain nit-wit: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Chuchulain> nit-wit, k, so where is the general ubuntu channel now?
<josuf107> flowbee: you should adjust the permissions of it so that you can execute it
<FisherP> bobby very odd, my wife's upgraded just fine
<hexdump_> i like men
<ActionParsnip> B0BBY: there are guides to make it hide, log in to gnome classic and unity dosn't load
<FisherP> bobby it was running 10.10
<nit-wit> xangua, point it at the correct user
<flowbee> josuf107, i can execute it but it requires root for some stuff with networking it does
<B0BBY> ActionParsnip: as I was mentioning earlier classes wouldn't load anything. blank screen. couldn't alt-f2.
<hexdump_> Damnit my buddy put that I loved men on here.
<B0BBY> ActionParsnip: *classic
<FisherP> bobby did u set it up to auto login?
<newbieneedshelp> Hi all, does anyone here know how to use dual monitors working with an nVidia GPU in Ubuntu 11.04? I've googled it but i'm getting very weird results (truncated screens, etc, had to restore the backup of the xconf file several times). the nvidia "x server configuration" utility also doesn't seem to work too well. any clue?
<newbieneedshelp> thanks in advance!
<B0BBY> FisherP: nah. I don't really setup auto login.
<hexdump_> Sorry does anyone remember how to check and see what video card I have?
<B0BBY> hexdump_: lspci
<josuf107> flowbee: why keep it in your home directory then?
<B0BBY> FisherP: 10.04 wokrs. so no need to really keep upgrading.
<josuf107> flowbee: you can always sudo /home/your_name/bin/script.sh
<B0BBY> so put it to that.
<hexdump_> Bobby:  thanks man.  Duh I totally forgot.  I can do lsusb and so on.  man I've been away for quite some time.  I appreciate it.
<FisherP> bobby yeah, did u re-install? to 10.04?
<flowbee> josuf107, i know i want to run it from any dir
<ohsix> newbieneedshelp: ask them to add randr support ;]
<newbieneedshelp> oshix: is it a known issue? that would be a bummer
<B0BBY> FisherP: lol had to reinstall.
<B0BBY> FisherP: 'coz officially downgrading is not supported.
<ActionParsnip> newbieneedshelp: log into gnome classic, may help
<FisherP> bobby thot so... and 10.04 doesn't use unity at all right? just classic...
<FisherP> bobby that's why my wife's upgrade went smoothly.. she was already running unity
<ubuntuguy> Evertime I log off in ubuntu 11.04, I go to the usual screne, but everytime I type in my correct password, it tells me that it's wrong. And sometimes, it doesn't block out my password. I would have to restart my whole system. Any suggestions?
<B0BBY> FisherP: it has a netbook interface and classes. the netbook interface is like old look. but it works great.
<B0BBY> FisherP: it has the on desktop application browser thing....
<wolter> how can I stop bootchart from running at startup if this fails http://blog.learnadmin.com/ and without doing a chmod -x ?
<FisherP> bobby yeah i like the eesypeasy interface.. that was the first one i looked at for my wife's netbook, but then i noticed the 10.10 unity interface, the distro had more up to date support for the eeepc R101
<newbieneedshelp> ActionParsnip: Hi, I'm not really sure what that mean; does that mean not using the new Unity UI?
<FisherP> bobby did u try a live usb of 11.04?
<newbieneedshelp> In the past I managed to get dual monitors with Xinerma to work on a different computer also using nVidia but I had to disable the "compiz" feature, which was disappointing
<josuf107> flowbee: sudo runs setuid, so it's effectively root
<S4RY> ubuntuguy i whould Boot into recovery mode (from the Grub prompt at the very start of booting), and then run "passwd <myrusername>" .. that should set a new password.
<ActionParsnip> newbieneedshelp: its worth it, just tto test. I've heard people having issue with dual monitor and unity
<josuf107> flowbee: it's probably best to just put the script in /bin
<B0BBY> FisherP: nah, is it really nice? is that why you ask?
<newbieneedshelp> ActionParsnip: can you point to an article explaining how to go about it?
<B0BBY> FisherP: I just figured 10.04 was working nice, why bother.
<newbieneedshelp> I really am a newb, sorry :)
<josuf107> flowbee: what you could do is alter your script to raise its permissions on its own
<ActionParsnip> !classic | newbieneedshelp
<ubottu> newbieneedshelp: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Nozy> I like 11.4
<Nozy> think it better then 10.4
<newbieneedshelp> Thank you!
<newbieneedshelp> well, I guess I'll try that, so I'll need to log out,
<Nozy> like that it gets out of my way
<FisherP> bobby well i think.. unless u're a power user it's pretty good the unity bar moves out of the way and the apps are integrated into the top launch bar... menus go up the top.. not all apps, but enough
<newbieneedshelp> maybe I'll be back later, thanks!
<cypha> what's a virtual drive emulator for ubuntu?
<cypha> i have a .bin file i'd like to run
<gigaclon> I was trying to remove Ubuntu by reformating the partition as NTFS, but I get a unknown filesystem error and a grub rescue prompt. How can I get it to boot to my windows partition?
<Nemosis> can anyone point me toward a general ubuntu channel, specifically to garner opinions about software choices?
<quackaduck> FisherP: I don't think you can use ubuntu/linux without being a power user...lol
<tensorpudding> Nemosis: you can talk about it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FisherP> quackaduck: my wife, mum, and sister all use k/ubuntu and love it.... (i'm tech support)
<FisherP> quackaduck: and none of them are power users
<FisherP> :D
<B0BBY> FisherP: I like the 10.04 way of doing it.
<renegaid> has there ever been an ubuntu release that didn't break something
<FisherP> bobby cool
<renegaid> wireless no work with 11.04
<B0BBY> FisherP: it's nice to see the app have it's own icon instead of unity trying to do windows 7 things.
<tensorpudding> renegaid: anecdotal experience points to yes
<LAcan> renegaid, u using network manager?
<FisherP> renegaid: it does, but what hardware do u have?
<B0BBY> it's like kde, the minute they turn to change their whole interace to look like vista, windows changes to 7 and kde already looks old.
<cypha> is there a drive emulator that can be used in linux?
<B0BBY> cypha: drive emulator?
<cypha> i'd like to run a .bin file
<Bangkalan> «¤‹¤«¤‹¤«¤‹¤
<renegaid> broadcom wireless does not work
<cypha> B0BBY, or do i extract a .bin file?
<B0BBY> cypha: it's a cd image?
<cypha> i was expecting an install
<tensorpudding> renegaid: what were you using before, driver-wise?
<cypha> i'm not sure
<renegaid> read all sorts of work arounds online
<cypha> it's just a .bin
<LAcan> renegaid, are you using network manager?
<B0BBY> cypha: well depends on what's in it. if it's a cd image, you miht be able to mount like iso files.
<cypha> B0BBY: http://developer.motorola.com/docstools/motodevstudio/download/
<renegaid> i just installed ubuntu
<LAcan> renegaid, uve used ubuntu before?
<cypha> B0BBY, how do i do that?
<philipballew> renegaid congrats!!!
<quackaduck> FisherP: lol...but you're there to fix problems in their computers :P I tried setting up 11.04 for someone else once...I don't think ubuntu is at that stage yet where you can eliminate the use of a terminal completely
<B0BBY> cypha: that's a windows installer?
<FisherP> well about the kde interface, I still reckon it and gnome (with compoziting) make windows look way old school, even win7
<renegaid> not on this laptop but from what i read wirless works with 10.10 but 11.04 breaks it
<cypha> B0BBY, the Linux download link
<cypha> for 32bit
<LAcan> renegaid, does the card show up in network manager?
<B0BBY> cypha: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-unix-command-run-execute-bin-files-in-linux/
<B0BBY> cypha: might be just a executable.
<B0BBY> chmod a+x file; then ./file.
<renegaid> it shows up in driver list but fails to enable
<cypha> why isn't it double clickable!?
<FisherP> quackaduck: well, once u set it up, it's fine... yeah sometimes the setup (regarding hardware) isn't perfect.. but once it's set up it's all good
<kevinyoung> hi all
<B0BBY> cypha: if it's not +x permitted, it might not be double clickable.
<Bangkalan> When I start bind9 , there is msg "Domain service name [fail]" what's wrong?
<B0BBY> cypha: go to gnome-terminal, then type in chmod a+x filename
<josuf107> flowbee: ah you know you should export PATH=$PATH:/home/whoareyou/bin
<FisherP> quackaduck: MUCH better than it used to be... my wife, sister, and mother don't play or add programs, or change the system much.. so when it's working, it works.
<B0BBY> FisherP: the win 7 I really really like. the kde I like too. I like eyecandy
<renegaid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743723
<kevinyoung> someone can help me to how to use lynx link chinese websit
<renegaid> basically the same problem
<josuf107> flowbee: give that a try. i did some experiments on arch and was able to sudo run a script with a relative dir in my path and an absolute
<semitones> is there any reason natty on a spare partition wouldn't be as stable as natty on a main partition
<B0BBY> cypha: so that fix it?
<FisherP> quackaduck: my mum used to have me re-install windows every year or so 'cause viruses or some such thing.. i've put kubuntu 9.04 on her machine, haven't had to touch it since
<flowbee> josuf107, i wrote a custom alias for it and it works now
 * edwardthefma is trying to decide on with type of destop effects he wants any 1 got any good sugestions :)
<S4RY> !ch | kevinyoung
<ubottu> kevinyoung: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<quackaduck> FisherP: Yeah, that's true. Until ubuntu does an update and breaks something lol.
<B0BBY> FisherP: lol, that's where you create a system image, and teach them how to restore.
<FisherP> :D
<B0BBY> FisherP: but if they like kubuntu,that's solving the windows thing.
<FisherP> gtg thanks for the chat
<FisherP> yah, kde is nice, but it's laggy
<B0BBY> have ufn
<quackaduck> see ya
<B0BBY> *fun
<FisherP> causes issues with 3D games like minecraft
<renegaid> ubuntu 11.04 is also laggy to me
<FisherP> have to keep switching compositing off
<renegaid> no where as smooth as win 7
<newbieneedshelp> Gnome Classic didn't help :\ still get a truncated screen
<josuf107> flowbee: nice work. still, it's interesting
<quackaduck> FisherP: I run minecraft completely fine with compositing, though my system overheats sometimes and reach 100 degrees
<newbieneedshelp> no dual monitor is a real blow :/ might force me to go back to Vista
<newbieneedshelp> that would be tragic
<cypha> B0BBY, i've got a couple stupid questions too
<B0BBY> cypha: shoot.
<FisherP> quackaduck: ouch..
<cypha> B0BBY, i can't get the terminal to go to the directory the downloaded file is in
<KM0201> newbieneedshelp: did you not set up a dual boot system
<Bangkalan> rndc 127.0.0.1#953 = connection refused
<B0BBY> cypha: do you know what folder it's in?
<B0BBY> cypha: if you used firefox, it should be in ~/Downloads/
<cypha> at the terminal prompt, I type "dir" and i see:
<cypha> Desktop    Downloads  examples.desktop	Pictures  Templates
<cypha> Documents  Dropbox    Music		Public	  Videos
<cypha> so i type "cd downloads"
<B0BBY> cypha: so type in: cd Downloads
<cypha> but it says directory doesn't exist
<cypha> OH YEAH
<B0BBY> it's case sensitive
<escott> cypha, it is case sensitive
<cypha> forgot about that
<cypha> thanks
<newbieneedshelp> KM0201: nope cause I wanted to format the Vista partition anyhow, but I really didn't intend switching OSes anyhow, I wanted Ubuntu to be the only OS
<B0BBY> :)
<B0BBY> once you type Dow, you can hit tab it will auto comp.
<escott> cypha, you can make it not case sensitive with the following addition to your bashrc shopt -s cdspell
<KM0201> newbieneedshelp: well, when you're new, not setting up a dual boot system, is a surefire way to reinstall windows within the week
<B0BBY> same with filename.
<escott> cypha, that way you can type cd down[TAB] and it will correct it to Downloads
<cypha> B0BBY, how can I autocomplete the filename?
<newbieneedshelp> I have some experience, my office machine is dual booted, everything works perfectly I just can't get the dual monitors to work
<B0BBY> type in a few letters then press tab
<B0BBY> the tab key
<cypha> didn't work
<cypha> oh
<cypha> did now
<B0BBY> you gotta type in enough for it to be able to complete it.
<newbieneedshelp> I didn't realize it was simply a big no-no with nvidia drivers :\
<B0BBY> otherwise you press twice and it gives you the options it can use.
<B0BBY> nvidia drivers tend to be better in linux than the ATI ones.
<B0BBY> so I hear. I use nvidia.
<newbieneedshelp> I dunno, their "x server config utility" thing does a pretty poor job so far, many configurations are "corrupt" and I need to restore my xconf backup.
<cypha> escott, B0BBY, thanks for the help
<B0BBY> cool, you get it running?
<morcegolas> hi
<newbieneedshelp> BOBBY: were you talking to me or to Cypha? if to me than yeah, it works but isn't helpful :)
<yassine> is there a way to post install windows on a ubuntu based box without loosing ubuntu?
<B0BBY> to cypha
<newbieneedshelp> k sry :)
<morcegolas> I can't share a folder with my mac, with samba, it always gives me bad user/pass, can anyone help me please?
<eekTheCat> can someone reccommend a lightweight calendar application that's not evolution?
<escott> !grub | yassine
<ubottu> yassine: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dios_mio> i bought a laptop with win7 on it but i scrapped that and installed ubuntu on it.. am i stupid?
<escott> yassine, you will lose ubuntu momentarily but it is usually easily restored with a live cd
<dios_mio> .j windows
<yassine> escott, thanks
<cypha> B0BBY, yeah, it's running
<eekTheCat> sunbird isn't in official ubuntu repos :(
<renegaid> dios_mio, yea
<B0BBY> cypha: cool.
<newbieneedshelp> well, so no clue about dual monitors with nvidia?
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: which NVidia you activeted ?
<morcegolas> I can't share a folder with my mac, with samba, it always gives me bad user/pass, can anyone help me please?
<newbieneedshelp> s4ry: the "(Current Version)" one, but it's listed as "Activated but not currently in use" is this a problem?
<TrouberGal> Is there a php-gtk package for 11.04?
<Ritlee> I need help with PCRE expression, specifically an exclusion
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: if it's activated , it should be the one in used.
<freak4pc> Hey all, i hope anyone could assist ... I've god wubi and the 64-bit Ubuntu 11.04 in the same folder... started the installer , everything unpacks, computer reboots - shows 3... 2... 1... ubuntu screen for a second and than just a scrambled display of my screen , as follows : http://i54.tinypic.com/2hn1gyc.jpg
<freak4pc> Anyone else have experienced this perhaps?
<izinucs> ok.. how come when I hit "super" and enter filemanager or nautilus nothing shows?
<newbieneedshelp> s4ry: well, it looks like it's set up correctly but the "additional driver page" has that text listed (that is 'activated but not currently in use') I'm really not Linux savvy enough to understand whether this is significant or not
<newbieneedshelp> oh well, I guess I'll just keep googling it up, at least I know how to restore the defaults now
<freak4pc> Hey' I am having a problem with installing Ubuntu on a Dell laptop  : http://i54.tinypic.com/2hn1gyc.jpg
<Rehan> I have an ubuntu 11.04 install on a flash usb disk. How can I make the grub loader on that disk give me the options of the OS on the flash usb as well as the options on the hard disk of any computer that I plug it into? Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: you'll need to add entries in the grub2 config files, then run: sudo update-grub
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp , i meant to ask to see if nvidia glx is on the list. the glx might do it.  take a look http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<eekTheCat> What does Ubuntu Firefox Modifications do?
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | Rehan
<ubottu> Rehan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<izinucs> newbieneedshelp: restart to activate
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: thanks, I know how to do that but that doesn't solve the problem I'm trying to solve...
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: I want grub2 to probe for new OS's on its own
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: maybe:  sudo apt-get install os-prober; sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<escott> Rehan, i'm not sure that you can do what you want
<izinucs> Rehan: the link is good.. you might look at "chainloading" or boot to the usb live and sudo update-grub.. it should search and find them
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: i have os-prober already installed, but i don't want to have to go to a new computer, log in, then run update-grub or os-prober. Seeing if there's a solution for it on bootup
<newbieneedshelp> s4ry: when running sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx I get error "E: Package 'nvidia-glx' has no installation candidate" - so I don't know how to proceed with that article
<bigmack83> i tried installing the proprietary driver for my nvidia geforce 8800 gtx, and it installed fine, no issues. but after i restart the computer freezes as soon as gnome is loaded.have to force reboot.i enter recovery and use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and on next boot it works fine. but once i reboot again gnome freezes immediately.
<escott> Rehan, grub2 would need to have a usb driver and initialize that usb system, scan for devices, etc...
<bigmack83> unintstalling the proprietary driver seems to have no effect on this
<gantrixx> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04.  I noticed that the X-windows select-and-paste no longer works.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<Rehan> escott: initialize the usb system? Doesn't it already do that if i'm booting from the USB and seeing grub?
<escott> Rehan, i thought you were booting from hard drive... you are booting from usb and want to boot the hard drive?
<bigmack83> also looking into /etc/X11 there is no xorg.conf, only xorg.cong.backup which seems to be the version that was borked. anyone know how i can fix this? otherwise i have to reconfigure on every boot
<usr13> bigmack83: What video card do you have?
<escott> Rehan, have you added entries to grub.conf?
<bigmack83> nvidia geforce 8800 gtx
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: but i won't urge for the nvidia-glx , we might find another method as a workaround.
<Rehan> escott: i have an ubuntu install on my USB, with grub2 loaded on that. I want to be able to take that USB and plug it into some other computer and have grub give me the option to boot the ubuntu install on the USB AND the option to boot to whatever OS that computer has on its hard drive (windows, ubuntu, whatever).
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: ah , there is a differ version for glx.
<usr13> bigmack83: Have you installed the nvidia driver for it?  Or are you content in using the OpenSource one?
<escott> Rehan, you should just be able to copy the grub.cfg entries to your usb sticks grub.cfg
<bigmack83> there is 2 proprietary options and on foss verison. i tried the recommended proprietary one.
<Rehan> escott: the grub.cfg entries from which computer?
<bigmack83> i dont really care which version as long as it works and it will let me run desktop effects
<usr13> bigmack83: Ok then, you probably need to run nvidia-settings
<Rehan> escott: i don't think you're understanding my question, probably due to me being terrible at explaining what I'm trying to do
<newbieneedshelp> S4RY: I apologize I'm not sure I'm following :(
<bigmack83> its uninstalled right now. i opened up the settings panel from the admin menu
<FiReSTaRT> stupid natty-related question.. if i have a package that opens and then automatically minimizes into the notification area, how do i get to the open instance in unity?
<Rehan> escott: i want to be able to come to your house, plug in my USB flash drive into your computer and have grub automatically show my OS and your OS and let me choose between the two
<newbieneedshelp> maybe I should read this article : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors
<Rehan> without me logging in ever before to your system and doing anything with update-grub
<bigmack83> right now no driver is installed and it works fine (no desktop effects/compiz/unity) and i know the next time i boot i will have to go into recovery mode and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg else it will crash on gnome loading
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: scratch that nvidia-glx method.
<usr13> bigmack83: I think you can run desktop effects either way, but if you have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you want to run the proprietary Nvidia driver, then you need to run nvidia-settings so that it will configure and write a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<bigmack83> this happened only after i got the driver, but now happend whether its installed or not
<bigmack83> usr13, ok ill reinstall the driver and try that and look to see if it made one. uno momento
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: that what i was looking for , an Ubuntu documentations , yes .
<aeon-ltd> Rehan: not sure if it would work the way you want to, but you could use plop, boot that first then it will allow you to choose the host pc's hdd to boot (their grub) or your own usb (grub)
<newbieneedshelp> S4RY: It looks like I already tried most of the things the article suggests but still I'll try to follow their instructions and see if I get any different results
<bigmack83> usr13, actuall since i installed natty, unity and effects have not worked for me yet.
<newbieneedshelp> Thanks for all the help so far!
<Rehan> aeon-ltd: thank you for the help. :)
<aeon-ltd> Rehan: link --> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<bigmack83> usr13, installed driver. need to log out. brb
<izinucs> When you make a new shortcut in nautilus is there a way/place to edit it?
<S4RY> newbieneedshelp: which article have you followed ?
 * edwardthefma is trying to decide on with type of destop effects he wants any 1 got any good sugestions :)
<newbieneedshelp> S4RY: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaMultiMonitors - but I tried using 'seperate X screen' rather than TwinView, I'll give 'TwinView' a try
<newbieneedshelp> S4RY: Oh yeay!
<S4RY> ah, alright good luck with that. ;)
<newbieneedshelp> S4RY: TwinView works ! no reboot required!
<newbieneedshelp> What joy! :)
<S4RY> ;D
<aeon-ltd> edwardthefma: ask in offtopic
<newbieneedshelp> Thank you very much!
<aeon-ltd> edwardthefma: alfonse is there...... :)
<newbieneedshelp> Well, I can rest easily now! :)
<ubuntu> hello i need help need i install restricted and non free on lubuntu 10.10
<newbieneedshelp> Once again, thank you very much. Have a great night you all.
<aeon-ltd> !restricted | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<S4RY> have a good one newbieneedshelp
<gantrixx> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04.  I noticed that the X-windows select-and-paste no longer works.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<abstrakt> how do I use my network connections without using network-manager-gnome
<abstrakt> like how would I choose what wifi to connect to, enter a password, etc, from the command line
<qin> abstrakt: nmcli
<abstrakt> or, from e.g. fluxbox or openbox where I don't have a "network manager" applet
<abstrakt> qin, sweet, thanks :)
<abstrakt> also, since we're on a roll
<Tweaky> hey everyone. i just upgraded to 11.04 but when i start it freezes part way through. if i select the grub option previous versions and choose the first item there ubuntu starts up as it should. any ideas?
<ubuntu> but need i?
<abstrakt> how come my panel applets *usually* load funky the first time i login after boot, but all I have to do to fix them is log out and log back in
<gantrixx> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04.  I noticed that the X-windows select-and-paste no longer works.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<abstrakt> like, I run a 9x9 desktop grid, 90-99% of the time, on first login after boot, my desktop switcher panel applet is totally garbled, half cut off and just unusable... all I have to do to fix it is simply log out and log back in
<abstrakt> gantrixx, upgraded or did a wipe and a clean install?
<S4RY> Tweaky: hi , have you tried one of the boot parameter options.
<abstrakt> maybe it doesn't matter these days, i'm always paranoid about just doing a clean install
<abstrakt> qin, ^ any ideas on that?
<gantrixx> abstrakt, I did an upgrade
<S4RY> i've faced the same issue one. Tweaky
<kneaux> When I go to burn a disc with Brasero, it immediately ejects the disc and gives me "GStreamer encountered a general stream error." I literally just burned a disc ten minutes ago, and then it started doing this. Tried multiple discs and rebooting. Any ideas?
<S4RY> *once.
<ubuntu> help i have lubuntu 10.10 try restricted yes or not?
<Tweaky> S4RY: boot paramater option in grub?
<kneaux> (hello everybody, feliz seis de mayo)
<S4RY> Tweaky: thats right ,
<abstrakt> hmm
<abstrakt> qin, "It is not meant as a replacement of nm-applet or other similar clients." <- so you still need something
<escott> Rehan, dont think what you describe is possible
<abstrakt> qin, so what would that something be?
<escott> Rehan, but if you find a way let me know
<Rehan> escott: looking into using PLOP + Grub2
<FiReSTaRT> ok so any tips on switching to a running application that's minimized to the tray?
<qin> abstrakt: widc, or just iwconfig with wpa_suplicant
<abstrakt> qin, ok, well that would only be for wireless networks, right?
<usr13> FiReSTaRT: Mouse quit working?
<escott> kneaux, no problems playing the audio?
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: i don't see it in the notification area
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: friggin unity
<usr13> o
<qin> abstrakt: Yes, with WPA there is a bit hussle to get it work.
<kneaux> escott, no. I just took a look at the log, it's failing because I'm burning FLAC files now
<abstrakt> qin, yeah i'm aware :(
<abstrakt> qin, but whatever, one of these days I will figure it out :)
<FiReSTaRT> usr13: if i could have seen it, that would have been easy
<izinucs> FiReSTaRT: look on the left in the icon bar.. you'll see little triangles next to active icons.. the bar also scrolls up and down
<qin> !wicd > abstrakt
<kneaux> escott, it's odd, I can put the flac in the project, but as soon as it tries to start preparing the burn it ejects the CD instead
<FiReSTaRT> izinucs: pops open the chat window (amsn) but not the actual contact list window
<Tweaky> S4RY: which boot options am  i looking to change?
<bigmack83> usr13, ok so it seems to work now. i even actually see the unity dock. but now i apparently cant drag or open any windows into my other screen. im also unable to right click the top panel to move it to the other monitor. any ideas?
<bigmack83> although my mouse by itself can move into the other screen
<S4RY> Tweaky: this is how i've done it , added ' nomodeset ' backspaced the 2 "--" and went back to grub hit 'e' looked for the line where there was two words , splash and the other i can't quite remember. finaly reboot. thats about it.
<bigmack83> but i cannot right click
<tripelb> ubuntufan (me) quits @linuxforums.org completely and clearly tells them why. their pages spawn me with adverts on several layers, that have to be clicked, and that hide out and make audio. GNASH. out. all quit. all deleted. FTW #ubuntu.
<sadie> help me i need to know if should i install restricted in lubuntu 10.10
<S4RY> Tweaky: you could try any of them , all of them at once.
<rifqi> hello
<unforgiven512> Argh, compiz is leaking memory on my laptop like a broken water main leaks water =/
<rifqi> my ubuntu codec Maverick
<bigmack83> heres my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/604298/
<rifqi> hello frankyjoe
<Tweaky> S4RY: its strange because i can start with and old kernal, any idea how i can try to re-install the new kernel?
<sadie> heeeeelp me
<rifqi> hello sadie
<S4RY> Tweaky: for more informations , see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sadie> hello
<rifqi> hw r you today
<FyreFoX> hi, I upgraded from maverick to natty on this laptop it has a intel video card. It now wont go full screen, there are wide black strips on either side. It worked fine in maverick. When booting off the live cd the installer works fine too. Any suggestions on what I can do to determine where the problem lies?
<rifqi> hello fyrefox
<sadie> bad !!!!should i install restricted  in lubutnu 10.10
<FyreFoX> hi rifqi
<escott> FyreFoX, first see what modes xrandr lists by typing "xrandr" in a terminal
<rifqi> nice to konow you
<kneaux> ggghhhhhhhhhax.
<kneaux> k3b won't do mp3 >_<
<kneaux> at least not as it ships
<rifqi> any problem with your ubuntu
 * kneaux *grumble*
<escott> kneaux, have you installed restricted-extras?
<S4RY> Tweaky: no idea yet , on how to in your situation , i whould go with the Boot parameters options method first.
<rifqi> hello escott
<abstrakt> qin, so what about non-wireless networks
<Tweaky> S4RY: all right ill give it a shot
<abstrakt> qin, is there something akin to wicd for wireless networks?
<FyreFoX> escott: yep current is 1024x768 under that it also lists 1366x768 which is what I want I suspect
<abstrakt> qin, or should I just use ifconfig?
<kneaux> escott, what's the package name (no)
<abstrakt> derp s/for wireless/for non-wireless/g
<usr13> abstrakt: iwconfig
<rifqi> how can i know chipshet wireless by command terminal
<sadie> thanks
<escott> !restricted | kneaux
<ubottu> kneaux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abstrakt> usr13, no, for non-wireless networks :)
<sadie> i dont know if should i install restricted
<OY1R> im using gnome 2.32 in ubuntu 11.04 can i kill/delete unity window decorator ?
<sadie> i have lubuntu 10.10
<abstrakt> kneaux, so use lame?
<escott> kneaux, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FyreFoX> escott: oh wow.. xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 !
<kneaux> i'm gonna try libk3b6-extracodecs...it's just obnoxious that I obviously have libraries that will decode, encode, burn, /whatever/ MP3, but k3b won't do it without being told to. #opensourcefail
<abstrakt> kneaux, more like #closedsourcefail
<escott> FyreFoX, it may not stick on logout unfortunately but at least it is working. the simplest solution may be to add this to your gnome-session
<abstrakt> "all my open source libs work, my closed source lib is broken, therefor open source = fail"
<abstrakt> gotta love that kind of logic
<S4RY> !wireless > rifqi
<escott> FyreFoX, or unity-session... not sure what it is called now
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a place online to download a deb package build of ardour with vst support?
<FyreFoX> escott: nice one. Thanks heaps !
<abstrakt> LinuxGuy2009, ask #ardour
<sadie> alquien puede ayudarme?
<abstrakt> LinuxGuy2009, VST is overrated IMO
<S4RY> !wireless | rifiq
<ubottu> rifiq: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kneaux> abstrakt, mp3 being closed source isn't the problem, it's the package coordination (opensource) that's not working here
<abstrakt> kneaux, keep telling yourself that
<kneaux> thanks for lowering this conversation to the point of insulting my intelligence
<abstrakt> back atcha
<usr13> kneaux: Did you install restricted-extras yet?
<LinuxGuy2009> abstrakt: thanks
<sje> how do you rename files recursively?  Please SIMPLE solutions only.
<kneaux> usr13, i have restricted-extras. that's not the issue. k3b doesn't ship being able to read .mp3.
<escott> sje, what do you mean by that
<abstrakt> sje, with... rename
<abstrakt> sje, man rename
<sadie> somebody helpeee meeeee
<usr13> kneaux: Thats not ture
<kneaux> i mean, if one thing supports burning mp3 on my system, there's no good reason another thing shouldn't
<VE2EBP> Stryker, thanks for the help. I switched the software sources under other software to canada server. Works good now. Thanks a lot. It's weird, just yesterday I l.. ooked at lloyd Bridges yesterday on the internet about his role in airplane.
<sje> abstrakt: rename doesn't have a recursive option
<kneaux> okay, well, maybe not for you, but it is for me, being as how i just installed k3b, and when i tried, it didn't let me.
<sje> escott: I want to change all file names in a tree to lowercase
<abstrakt> sje, find .... -exec rename ....
<abstrakt> sje, find is your friend :)
<sje> abstrakt: so I go to the directory, and do
<kneaux> maybe it's not clear that i've never had a problem burning mp3 and the only reason this is an issue is because brasero - and this is totally an opensourcefail right here - won't deal with flac without going through some, ha ha, flak.
<Stryker> your very welcome VE2EBP
<sje> find . -exec rename (etc)
<abstrakt> sje, probably useful to read up on find -exec
<sadie> alguieeeeee
<kneaux> anyway, it's working now since i downloaded the "extra codecs" package, so apparently the problem is that opensourcers keep thumbing their nose at .mp3, not that .mp3 is closed-source per se.
<escott> sje, im not sure that is going to qualify as simple, but its doable with a combination of find, xargs, and sed
<sje> Yeah, that isn't simple
<abstrakt> blah, no xargs
<abstrakt> find -exec
<sje> why doesn't it have a reursive option?  ugg
<abstrakt> xargs kinda sucks
<abstrakt> sje, so modify it to have a recursive option
<izinucs> kneaux: ah.. but it is.. it's a paid codec .. when you have windows the license is paid as part of the cost of windows
<abstrakt> sje, it is, after all, open source, you can simply contribute a patch to the open source community
<html_inprogress> hey
<Tweaky> S4RY:  hmm i had no luck but it will start up in safe graphics mode although the resolution is bad
<abstrakt> sje, did you see my message?
<sje> abstrakt: I don't know how to program
<abstrakt> sje, well, i know people who taught themselves to program when they were 35
<html_inprogress>  hey what distro do i use for this ? http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=toshiba+satellite+l305-s5875&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=4157104064488514059&sa=X&ei=Jp7ETfyIC6jZ0QGQl7C0CA&ved=0CDoQ8wIwAQ#
<abstrakt> like, not particularly technical people even
<abstrakt> multiple of them
<abstrakt> sje, so... i don't really know what to tell ya, maybe you should use something like Mac OS
<abstrakt> sje, did you not see my msg?
<sje> abstrakt: yes I got your message.  Don't be an elitistdouche
<unshift> Anyone know of a quick fix to get sound output on a lenovo ideapad z560?
<kneaux> izinucs, i know that, my point is that wasn't what was preventing me from burning mp3, it's opensource snobbiness.
<izinucs> sje: if you want to use the gui to do it let me know and I'll tell you
<cntrational> does Ubuntu support Intel GMA 3150?
 * kneaux is an opensource snob
<sje> you shoudlnt' have to know how to program to uselinux
<escott> abstrakt, how would you do it with -exec that will only you need to pop the value into sed to lowercase it... I ask because my find skills are week
<escott> weak
<abstrakt> sje, wow dude, ok then nevermind
<kneaux> abstrakt, he's right.
<abstrakt> sje, dude, keep it, i don't want none, if you're gonna snap and get all krunk lol
<sje> well you're insulting me, being patronizing
<sje> thanks for the help and all, but still
<abstrakt> you're being whiny and stupid
<kneaux> sje, don't take it personally, he was a dick to me, too.
<abstrakt> so whatever
<sje> you're saying "Well if you want to solve this minor problem, learn how to program"
<izinucs> sje: if you want to use the gui to do it let me know and I'll tell you
<usr13> kneaux: Oh, you are just trying to burn mp3s onto a CD ?
<abstrakt> sje, well apparently reading the very straightforward tutorial i linked you to was far too difficult
<unshift> lol
<kneaux> usr13, well, yeah, i was trying, now i am succeeding
<sje> thanks izinucs for the offer...but it's in a shell
<escott> sje, you don't need a recursive option for the find, just just need to process the paths intelligently before passing them to move, and find can give you the full path
<kneaux> usr13, actually i was trying to burn mp3s /and/ flacs on the same cd, and apparently that was my mistake :P
<usr13> kneaux: Ok well good.  Problem solved....
<abstrakt> sje, if you're gonna complain after i give you a link to a tutorial that explains this in painfully simple and user friendly terms
<abstrakt> sje, that it's not simple and easy to understand? lol wtf
<abstrakt> sje, get out bro don't come at me with that garbage, stop whining and strap on a pair
<cntrational> uh, wow
<sje> I am reading teh tutorial.  Thanks for linking me to it.  It probably hasthe answer to it
<cntrational> what a douche
<izinucs> sje: follow the link... doing cli work is learning the syntax.. sometimes it feels like programming and can be translated there for bash scripting
<kneaux> hey, abstrakt, we all know you're better than us. i may get banned for this, but it's worth it: shut your fuck.
<sje> i'm just saying don't be all like "If you don't know hwo to program, you shouldnt be using linux"
<escott> sje, don't worry about it, everyone has to start learning somewhere
<sje> What I'm trying to find out is how to do the syntax
<izinucs> sje: don't judge all the help here by one individual.. when we can help we do..
<sje> PLEASE don't be condescending...is that too much?
<usr13> sje: It's not programming, just learning some CLI options.
<escott> you unfortunately choose a somewhat more complicated problem to start with
<sje> escott: I'm not beginning, that's why
<kneaux> huh. i didn't have package "flac" installed, yet i could read flac.
<kneaux> sar
<escott> sje, ok sorry
<kneaux> oops, disregard
<sje> "Why doesn't this command have a recursive option." "modify it yourself and add a patch" "I don't know how to program, though" "Then maybe you'll be moer comfortable with MAC OS"
<sje> that's allI'm mad about
<sje> usr13: I didn't say anything was programming
<izinucs> sje: so does the -r or -R switch work?
<cntrational> again, does Ubuntu support Intel GMA 3150? I've been having resolution problems and I'm wondering if it is related
<sje> izinucs: no, it doesn't have that option
<izinucs> sje: does no mean you tried and it didn't work?
<escott> sje, yeah what he said was obnoxious, but i don't think you need recursion
<sje> escott: what else would I need?
<escott> sje, find is by its nature "recursive" in that it will give you all the paths to all the files beginning at the starting directory
<sje> izinucs: unknown option r
<izinucs> sje: k.. like escott says.. find coupled with the command might work through a pipe "|"
<escott> sje, so if you can drop that full path into sed you can construct the move command, and then try to execute that
<sje> I'm talking about the command "rename" btw, not "find".  Find is, itself, reursive.
<Khisanth> find is also unnecessary if you have a fixed depth(s)
<qin> sje: find . -type f -exec rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' * {} \; (You will use that form quite often in bash, so enjoy, and carefull where you will execute it).
<cntrational> this is so tiring
<usr13> I really thing some of us should realize that no one is picking on anyone else.  We are exchanging information.  Some times when we are breif in our comments or answers, it comes off as being condesending or rude, but it's not.  We should not be so thin-skinned that we take everyting someone says on an IRC chat channel as personal attacts or insults.
<k_sze> anybody got freenx or neatx working in Natty?
<sje> qin: if you don't mind me asking...what do those brackets do?
<izinucs> cntrational: support for intel is built in.. open a terminal and type xrandr to see the modes that it currently recognizes
<sje> and teh slash
<escott> sje, the filename is placed there (with the relative path)
<escott> sje, so if your path has caps this could be problematic... (maybe)
<cntrational> izinucs: yes, I have done all that several times. xrandr does not recognize the correct resolution by default, X -configure does not work, and there's nothing anywhere that tells me clearly what to do
<qin> sje: Yes * is overkill, my bad.
<sje> well it works fine, qin
<qin> sje: Overkill, not foo
<izinucs> cntrational: did anyone give you the ubottu link to xrandr? or resolution?
<Tweaky> alright i finally managed to start up normally and have 2 problems. 1. transmission will not run. 2. i cant move the windows on screen?
<qin> sje: Peolpe calling it "find -exec" form, and it is very usefull.
<cntrational> izinucs: yes
<izinucs> cntrational: the resolution link should have told you how to add the correct resolution
<cntrational> izinucs: yes. and they didn't work
<izinucs> cntrational: once added you have to enable it .. did you verify that it was added? then did you enable it?
<S4RY> Tweaky: Excuse me , i wen to grab my coffee , so have you tried all of them options.
<cntrational> izinucs: added as in using xrandr --addmode? yes, I did that, that works, but it does not last persistently across sessions and causes the Unity top panel to break
<plustax> im having a small issue. Whenever I close my laptop when im done with it, I come back and open it and the screen is all glitched out and Im forced to restart.
<plustax> What could be the issue there? Running 11.04
<izinucs> cntrational: humm.. hang on a sec
<Tweaky> S4RY: yes i did to no avail... i reinstalled the kernel and im up and running, just a couple small issues to work through
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any mirrors or known sites that host jigdo files of the full repository DVD set?
<S4RY> ah , good going.
<izinucs> cntrational: did you see this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20xrandr%20changes%20persistently
<Tweaky> S4RY: in unity am i suppoes to be able to move the windows that are open? i cant seem to be able to resize or move them
<izinucs> Tweaky: are they full screen?
<Tweaky> S4RY: no
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah NM I see there is.
<cntrational> izinucs: yes. .xprofile does nothing, gdm did nothing, and my attempts to use xorg.conf didn't work
<izinucs> cntrational: nvidia or what?
<Tweaky> izinucs: no they arent full screen
<DIFTOW> hi
<DIFTOW> Does Ubuntu come with OpenGL libraries?
<cntrational> izinucs: lspci | grep -i vga says "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)", BUT, switching over to my Windows partition and checking Device Manager says "Intel GMA 3150"
<izinucs> DIFTOW: believe so
<DIFTOW> Cause, nothing 3D that uses OpenGL.. is running smooth at all
<S4RY> Tweaky: i haven't used unity yet.
<DIFTOW> I'm using an Nvidia GXT 580
<DIFTOW> Duke Nukem shouldn't be lagging me :3
<DIFTOW> GTX*
<Tweaky> S4RY: what luck you have then!
<DIFTOW> I notice in 11.04.. it displays that "driver is activated but not in use".
<Tweaky> anyone else having issues running transmission?
<S4RY> Tweaky: ;D
<DIFTOW> how do i know if i have all the openGL libraries?
<DIFTOW> I have a powerful card, and Ubuntu runs games like a 1995 retail PC
<conner> can anyone tell me how I can aquire an xorg.conf file?
<izinucs> cntrational: googling I come up with some issues with that card but they are old.. perhaps more research on www.google.com/linux will help.. sorry I'm stuck at this point
<conner> I am using the 3d noveau drivers
<tripelb> hi, what's a wrapper for a webcam?
<cntrational> hm
<tripelb> I'm trying to figure out mine.
<Furbi> hey, is anyone able to help / point to some help for installation problems? ubuntu 11.04 the x86 version, tho ive tried a few different versions. seems to freeze and different points.
<tripelb> let me be more specific. I would like help in Wrapper for my webcam as described here: Skype in 10.04 Lucid Lynx requires a wrapper as described in http://bit.ly/d6cAGu
<ceo_> Jual Fonera 2.0n Router terPintar.
<ceo_> Harga Rp. 765.000,- Siap antar ketempat seluruh indonesia.
<ceo_> Untuk melakukan pemesanan atau ingin menjadi reseller fonera 2.0n silahkan call 082161677331
<ceo_> Info :http://corp.fon.com/en
<FloodBot1> ceo_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izinucs> conner: you don't .. you build it.. manually.. but if you've got nvidia there should be an icon up by the clock to install and use the nvidia driver
<Osmodivs> Please, I want to download a video without this problems,  [download]  51.0% of 699.92M at   21.25k/s ETA --:--
<Osmodivs> ERROR: unable to download video I want wget -c, but it wont download the video, just a bunch of HTML
<S4RY> plustax take a look at your power managment prefreneces , is the option ' when laptop lid is closed ' set to suspend.
<ceo_> Jual Fonera 2.0n Router terPintar. Harga Rp. 765.000,- Siap antar ketempat seluruh indonesia. Untuk melakukan pemesanan atau ingin menjadi reseller fonera 2.0n silahkan call 082161677331
<Osmodivs> I am using youtube-dl
<ceo_> Jual Fonera 2.0n Router terPintar. Harga Rp. 765.000,- Siap antar ketempat seluruh indonesia. Untuk melakukan pemesanan atau ingin menjadi reseller fonera 2.0n silahkan call 082161677331
<DIFTOW> ??
<DIFTOW> :(  So I can't run anything 3D.. let alone 2D games?
<ceo_> Jual Fonera 2.0n Router terPintar. Harga Rp. 765.000,- Siap antar ketempat seluruh indonesia. Untuk melakukan pemesanan atau ingin menjadi reseller fonera 2.0n silahkan call 082161677331
<bmw123> question:  when I log onto ubuntu server, I get the following msg, "26 packages can be updated.  14 updates are security updates."  but I had already did a aptget upgrade and update and nothing is left to update???  any idea
<Furbi> hey, is anyone able to help / point to some help for installation problems? ubuntu 11.04 the x86 version, tho ive tried a few different versions. seems to freeze and different points.
<DIFTOW> D:<
<conner> Furbi are you making sure your iso's md5 sum matches the original ?
<DIFTOW> Ubuntu claimed this was stable
<DIFTOW> I installed had to install three times. I've wasted my entire day on Ubuntu.
<Furbi> conner : yes i have checked that for each version i tried
<izinucs> bmw123: do a full upgrade ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DIFTOW> Please don't tell me, that they can't get Nvidia crap right
<bmw123> thanks
<izinucs> DIFTOW: nvidia works fine for me
<DIFTOW> Brag more
<izinucs> DIFTOW: nvidia has always worked well for me on several machines :)
<DIFTOW> you're ignored
<Osmodivs> DIFTOW, Yeah, nVidia works fine
<Osmodivs> XD
<izinucs> DIFTOW: great
<DIFTOW> I've run the installation from Package Manager
<plustax> S4RY, yes it is
<izinucs> DIFTOW: and restarted?
<DIFTOW> I've uninstalled, run it from the Additional Drivers
<Osmodivs> DIFTOW,  Just install the one from nVidia's site, Thats what i do
<DIFTOW> It does the same thing.. It says it is activated, but not in use
<DIFTOW> I don't know how
<DIFTOW> isnt it like uncompiled?
<izinucs> Osmodivs: it's not "that easy" if you don't know the stepss..
<Osmodivs> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Limada> Thanks to people like Chipzzz who was to hours helping me and I could solve my problem!!!! very happy!
<DIFTOW> Do i need to uninstall the current nvidia driver?
<rpk> Trying to install 11.04 from the cd, choose to boot from the cd in bios, ubuntu starts to load, get a Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS error
<rpk> any help?
<izinucs> rpk: might be a bad cd
<rpk> I checked the cd with the 'check for defects' option when it previously loaded
<ackt1c> wessel?
<tjiggi_fo> DIFTOW, yes, use the current one
<S4RY> plustax do you have an Intel graphics hardware ?
<madprops> Hi, i can't install get-build-deps, is it called something else now?
<GhostWolf> hi all, i am wondering if im upgrading ubuntu with the newest version from update manager do i need to save all my files?
<plustax> S4RY, I have nvidia
<plustax> perhaps some drivers I need to install?
<escott> GhostWolf, you shouldn't but its always a good idea to have backups in case something doesnt work
<plustax> intel processor though
<alishah> hi, me and my friend on same vps server, i want leave him a message so when he logs in to his account he recieve it.
<alishah> can i do that?
<DIFTOW> D:
<DIFTOW> According to package manager, the latest is already installed
<GhostWolf> escott well reason im asking cause i want to but it takes me forever and sometimes i even tend to lose files as well
<S4RY> plustax okay , i was looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Quirks#Force%20Pipe%20A%20Quirk
<DIFTOW> 270.41.06.. is the latest.. thats what Ubuntu gave me
<tripelb> I want to test my skype
<usr13> tripelb: Do the test call.
<bzzzz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GhostWolf> but thanks anyways escott i just didn't really want to go through the time and trouble of saving thousands of files i have since i don't have alot of rw discs to use
<bzzzz> is dpkg defunct?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: use the test call
<bzzzz> oh wait, that's for #debian
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: no it is used by apt-get and software-centre to install packages
<GhostWolf> anyways have a good night all
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: debian still uses dpkg too
<escott> GhostWolf, well its nearly impossible that your files would be lost, but you could always end up with a system that doesn't boot, and would have to use a live cd to get access to them again
<ReVisions> i think he dont know
<ReVisions> ubuntu based debian
<ReVisions> oO
<bzzzz> ActionParsnip: i meant the irc entity
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: how do you mean
<bzzzz> ActionParsnip: join #debian, hit !help, see dpkg respond
<gantrixx> I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04.  I noticed that the X-windows select-and-paste no longer works.  Has anyone else noticed this?
<usr13> tripelb:  S  ->  Options  ->  Sound devices  -> Make a test call
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: http://pastebin.com/xbx7t722
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: I still don't see what you are getting at
 * edwardthefma is trying to decide on with type of destop effects he wants any 1 got any good sugestions :)
<bzzzz> anyway, i'm triyng to create a usb-based installer out of the iso i downloaded, but the instructions @ !help usb aren't too clear about what to do with the rest of the 500-odd MB of stuff that doesn't exist in caseper/
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | bzzzz
<ubottu> bzzzz: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: you can transfer the iso to the usb using unetbootin
<bzzzz> uh, it's not a live cd iso...
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: in windows you can use unetbootin too
<bzzzz> ActionParsnip: yeah, i was hoping for a more straightforward cli way of doing it, besides 'oh, install usb-creator or X and click the gui'
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: uh, it doesn't matter if its a live desktop ISO
<bzzzz> ActionParsnip: i'm actually on a debian laptop right now, but i wanna get ubuntu on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> bzzzz: unetbootin is available in the debain reop too
<ActionParsnip> *repo
<S4RY> plustax any progress !
<usr13> bzzzz: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<S4RY> plustax i whould debug it.  for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<disw> i believe that there are security risks to adding a shell script to visudo. or maybe that was the s bit. are there ways to do this safely?
<bzzzz> ActionParsnip: unetbootin really doesn't help me at this point. i just spent 2 hours downloading the install iso, just to follow the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, which turns out to be a dead end.
<bzzzz> or maybe it's not a dead-end, but it's surprisingly difficult to find simple dd/grub-install guides for zapping my usb with the iso
<hiexpo> wow
<redinthehead> any have a little free time? I updates to 11.04 and made some added something to start up and now after restarting my computer after about 2 minutes all windows close and i canyt open up anything in gnmoe
<redinthehead> gnome*
<hiexpo> redinthehead, > 10.04
<usr13> redinthehead: What video card do you have in it?
<ReVisions> ctrl+alt+F1
<ReVisions> sudo gdm stop
<ReVisions> or somthing like that
<redinthehead> onboard video, im running classic since i cant run unity
<redinthehead> its older
<ReVisions> and try to find from there
<bzzzz> never mind, figured it out
<redinthehead> ok in console now
<hiexpo> bzzzz, you fixed ?
<bzzzz> guess i'll watch fringe while it installs :>
<bzzzz> hiexpo: yep
<ReVisions> ?
<hiexpo> bzzzz, kool
<rpk> hey, i just burned another disc
<rpk> is there anything I should do before I try sticking it in to install?
<usr13> bzzzz: Did you follow the link I gave you?
<redinthehead> ReVisions ok i stopped gnome
<redinthehead> just restart it?
<ReVisions> no
<ReVisions> mm
<ReVisions> ok yes
<ReVisions> heh
<ReVisions> try to run it
<ReVisions> sudo gdm start
<tripelb> re testcall ActionParsnip <usr13> tripelb:  S  ->  Options  ->  Sound devices  -> Make a test call  ... OK will do. maybe (THIS Ekiga (V4l), Skype 2.0 (fail on test, but works on video call)) was not meant for me.
<redinthehead> "failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<redinthehead> "could not acquire name: bailing out"
<ReVisions> thats your error?
<S4RY> rpk: you might need to get a clue about the installation method ,if it's your first time installing Ubuntu.
<Rob25> Can somebody help me with a technical issue?
<redinthehead> yea
<rpk> S4RY, what should I be doing differently?
<gartral> on my e250 temporary idle poweroff settings in some apps is ignored if the device is charging, first noticed with the clock app (hold center when plugging in) can someone please confirm before i submit a bur report?
<gartral> what
<gartral> >.<
<soreau> Rob25: Not unless you ask your question
<usr13> Rob25: Sorry, we don't do technical issues here.
<ReVisions> mmm
<gartral> my history is getting cleared every time i close a terminal, can someone help me figure out why?
<Rob25> Where would that be?
<superzappo> what do you do then
<ReVisions> try to reinstall and install gnome-panel for a sec
<setz> .net
<princt> Hi. I want Ubiquity to know about some LVM volumes I have so I can install Ubuntu in one of its partitions. I am following this guide: http://sysadminsjourney.com/content/2008/12/16/use-lvm-installation-ubuntu but "sudo vgscan" won't find anything. Any ideas?
<S4RY> rpk: 11.04 got a new GUI installer , thats all. ;P
<ReVisions> i remember there was a bug
<dualcore> Rob25: just ask your question. don't ask if you can ask a question.
<rpk> S4RY,  I don't get that far in the install
<rpk> I attempt to boot the cd, and I've getting kernel panic, something about a VFS partition not mounting
<tripelb> it failed. sob. actionparsnip and usr13
<Rob25> Ok, when I try to set up my email in Evolution, all of the text disappears when I put my mouse over the forward button.
<usr13> Rob25: Yea, don't be bashful
<arand> princt: I think you might need to use the alternate installer for lvm.. Have you tried "vgchange -a y"
<asmodeus> just upgraded to 11.04...how do I get my menus back?
<Rob25> asmodeus: when logging in, log in as classic Ubuntu
<princt> arand: yes, tried that too.  No volume groups found
<asmodeus> Rob25: groovy...will try
<S4RY> rpk: hmm , hold on.
<rpk> ok, it just happened again, brand new cd, verified it.  "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (104,1)"
<REK> guys any download managers on ubuntu like IDM or Orbit downloader in windows ?
<usr13> REK: I use wget
<redinthehead> is 'gnome-panel' the pkg? ReVisions
<REK> usr13: You can queue downloads on that :(
<ReVisions> yea
<REK> cant*
<ReVisions> but u know what
<ReVisions> before that
<usr13> REK: No
<ReVisions> try to reconfigure gdm
<asmodeus> Rob25: Worked...thank god for that.
<usr13> REK: You just download with it.
<Rob25> asmodeus: Glad I could help.
<ReVisions> sudo gdm stop
<REK> usr13: Yes I have used that with CHROME
<ReVisions> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ReVisions> and than
<ReVisions> sudo gdmsetup
<dualcore> asmodeus the difference in the menus in because ubuntu 11.04 is using the new gnome 3 (desktop environment)
<Dr_OHW> hello, how can i delete the top bar of a winow, te one with the minimize maximize and close buttons
<Dr_OHW> ?
<asmodeus> dualcore: yuck
<ReVisions> if u'r not a devalopment man
<redinthehead> same error but different binary of gdm 4034
<Rob25> Never mind anyone that was looking on helping me with Evolution, I found a fix.
<ReVisions> so y to use 11.04?
<ReVisions> use 10.4 LTS...
<ReVisions> the most stable u'l see today i think...
<Dr_OHW> anyone who can help me please
<redinthehead> ReVisions i changed to 11.04 because i had the problem with 10.08
<REK> ReVisions: 10.04LTS has no support for sandy bridge ... right?
<semitones> is there anything I can do to find out quantitatively why natty is slower than maverick?
<rpk> S4RY?  did you see my reply?  (it was right below your response to me)
<dualcore> Rob25 what was the solution?
<Rob25> dualcore: Continually pressing alt makes the text appear shortly, but enough to see what it says.
<dualcore> Rob25: do you have that problem in any other windows?
<Rob25> dualcore: Not that I know of.
<ReVisions> Ubuntu 10.04, codenamed Lucid Lynx, is a long-term support (LTS) release, meaning that Canonical will provide three years of free support for desktop users and five years for servers. LTS releases are also
<ReVisions> Read more: http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/1994070/canonical-ups-term-support-ubuntu-1004#ixzz1LdPVczAJ
<ReVisions> The V3 App store has games, downloads and more. Visit the store now.
<FloodBot1> ReVisions: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<din> gs
<S4RY> rpk: yup , i am looking at some reported bugs for that error.
<rpk> S4RY, ok, thanks!
<bullgard4> Where will I find the new blueprints of UDS next week?
<jrt4> Is there a program similar to 'script' that won't but all of the metacharacters in the output (linefeeds, backspaces, etc.)
<jrt4> s/but/put/;
<ReVisions> FloodBot1, sorry :)
<Braiam> ReVisions: use the factoids !10.04
<coz_> !10.04 | ReVisions
<ubottu> ReVisions: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<coz_> !4.40
<coz_> !4.50
<SudoKing> ...
<coz_> interesting :)
<Braiam> !7.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<redinthehead> anyone know what would cause every window in gnome to never actually open
<rpk> S4RY, I put some of my system config info in a text file here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/672602/system%20setup.txt
<redinthehead> it will just say 'starting app'
<akeegazooka> hey guys, in 11.04 how do i get to the graphical settings eg. making the windows fluid
<trism> coz_: !warty
<coz_> trism,   :)
<Braiam> !warty | t
<ubottu> t: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<coz_> !warty
<coz_> ah
<coz_> redinthehead,  this is ubuntu 11.04?,,,yes?
<akeegazooka> yeah
<redinthehead> yes but i also had the problem in 10.08
<redinthehead> maybe a startup config file i messed up?
<coz_> akeegazooka,  open ccsm   and under the Effects category  enable  Wobbly windows
<akeegazooka> ccsm?
<s0|> are there like extra packages I need to install to get movie player to play dvds ?
<coz_> akeegazooka,  yes  alt+F2  type    ccsm
<rsthdn_> gnome3 not working on my ubuntu11.04
<akeegazooka> cheers
<coz_> akeegazooka,  if it is not installed    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<coz_> rsthdn_,  not sure how to fix that,, I dont/wont use gnom3  and gnome3 will break Unity
<coz_> rsthdn_,   try  gnome-shell --replace  maybe
<coz_> redinthehead,   mm is 11.04  a clean install or an upgrade?
<antonio8a87> hello
<coz_> hey
<carlosvenezuela>  tengo el presente problema acabe de instalar el 11.04 pero no quiere poner el chrome por defecto siempre toma el firefox por predeterminado, hice en cambiar en preferencia poner el chrome lo pongo y no deja pongo por linea de shell y nada a ver que puede ser o a ver si quedo algo mal instalado
<carlosvenezuela> This problem I have finished installing the 11.04 but do not want to put the default chrome firefox always takes the defaults, change made ​​in preference to the chrome and do not let it get put in line shell and nothing to see what can be or see if I get something wrong installed
<coz_> !ubuntu-es
<coz_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juabn> gene tengo una duda
<juabn> como es la sintaxis en BASH para que un FOR ejecute 2 comando a la vez
<tripelb> interesting skype wont close when you close it you have to killall it
<tripelb> skype wont open with the instructions on that page, editing the menu.
<asmodeus> so...after the update to 11.04, the nvidia drivers don't work anymomre.  The 'additional drivers' box says that the current version is installed, but at the bottom there is a green light next to "this driver is activated but not currently in use".  How do I 'use' it?
<juabn> i need in bash  to comand "for" execute 2 comands
<tripelb> wait there might be a skype group. ActionParsnip I am going there first.
<S4RY> rpk: okay , please post you issue agian in details , someone may catch up with issue.
<S4RY> rpk: you reated a /root and swap partitions
<S4RY> *created
<rpk> S$RY: no, I didn't even get to the graphical portion of the installer
<rpk> S4RY^
<rpk> S4RY, it loads the purple screen with the keyboard and other shape in white at the bottom
<coz_> rpk,  you are using a live cd?
<rpk> yeah, I think so?
<coz_> rpk,   ok and do you know offhand the video card you have on that system?
<redinthehead> coz_ any idea about the not being able to open any windows thing
<rpk> I went to "get ubuntu", picked 64 bit, and downloaded
<redinthehead> 11.04 classic
<S4RY> rpk: and it just stuck there ?
<rpk> coz_ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/672602/system%20setup.txt is my system details
<coz_> redinthehead,  I am thinking about that one,, first place I would start is to  hit ctrl+alt+F1   login     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade,,, then    when that it finished,,,  sudo restart gdm and try again
<Guest22159> Any documentation on how to get wifi working on an  asus netbook with 11.04?
<Sonja> how do i output the audio of my computer to another computer where the speaker are attached to?
<redinthehead> alright in console now ill go ahead and do that
<mcurran> coz_ what's your wireless chipset?
<coz_> rpk,   ok that looks fine
<rpk> S4RY, yeah it loads a black screen, displays that error message at the top.  It has some other messages below it
<coz_> mcurran,  I dont use wireless sorry guy
<rpk> but they're a bit more incomprehensible
<coz_> rpk,   not sure about the "sli"  though
<mcurran> oh, sorry, that shoulda been for Guest22159
<coz_> rpk,    does it come up to a prompt at all?
<rpk> coz_ should that even matter when I go to install it?
<rpk> and no, no prompt
<kNightWolf> Why doesn't elegant-gnome install on 11.04?
<redinthehead> Sonja you could always stream the file
<coz_> rpk,   well there are times some video cards can cause a few issues but not those,, the only thing as i said ,, may be sli...let me check hold on
<Sonja> i.e. i want to watch the video on one computer but get the audio to play from another
<djindy> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and right now I can't seem to cd to several folders from terminal. I can move to them graphically, and I can see the folders when I ls from the containing folder, but I can't cd into the folders themselves. it tells me "No such file or directory" when I am clearly looking at the folders at that location.
<rsthdn_> @Sonja thats awesome
<redinthehead> hmmmm getting that to sync could be tricky. give me one moment
<Sonja> rsthdn_: awesome that i want to do that?
<LinuxFetus> Hey I just tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 on a RAID 0 HD with a windows partition on it, and something went wrong.  It tells me a device cannot be found and gives me a grub rescue prompt when I try to start up. Can anyone help?  Thanks!
<Sonja> redinthehead:  ok :)
<thesurge> Any documentation/solutions on how to get wifi working on an asus eeepc with Ubuntu 11.04?
<Sonja> thesurge: have you tried Fn F2?
<ActionParsnip> thesurge: which model?
<thesurge> of course I have, 1001-
<thesurge> 1001p
<coz_> rpk,  ok not   finding much about that,,  let me ask how you  burned the iso,, did you check the md5sum on the iso image first and then burn it at 1x ?
<redinthehead> sonja look up pulse audio for ubuntu
<Sonja> i have 1005pe and it worked out of the box
<ActionParsnip> thesurge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/1001P
<Sonja> redinthehead:  ok
<bullgard4> Where will I find the new blueprints of UDS in Launchpad next week?
<kNightWolf> Does anyone know what elegant-gnome ppa doesn't work?
<thesurge> I got 10.10 to work, but havn't had luck with 11.04, would dual booting it with windows 7 be an issue?
<kNightWolf> why*
<rpk> coz_ I used the built in windows burner.  But I did manage to get the cd to load once in the past, and verified the cd then (I was getting a ubi-partman error then)
<coz_> thesurge,   look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<rpk> coz_ but, I've gone through two different cds now, one verified, one burned through Alcohol 120%, the other through windows burn image
<bullgard4> the surgex No.
<rpk> coz_, S4RY, I've loaded the disc again, I can copy the entire error message out to a text file  / pastebin if you'd like
<rsthdn_> @thesurge which method u applied for installing?
<thesurge> usb stick
<coz_> rpk,  yeah let me see it at pastebin
<thesurge> pendrive linux
<S4RY> rpk: any usb stick nearby !
<ActionParsnip> thesurge: get fully updated using a wired link, may help
<S4RY> rpk: please do paste it.
<thesurge> how do I fully update, I'm on a wired link now
<ActionParsnip> thesurge: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> updates fix a tonne of stuff
<thesurge> its strange because it detects wifi connections, but when I connect the wifi bars just keep animating and it asks me my password over and over again
<thesurge> (yes my password is correct)
<coz_> :)
<jbicha> kNightWolf: the elegant gnome PPA doesn't have a natty (11.04) version, you'll need to change your
<pcgeek> question..does ubuntu have built-in belkin wireless drivers to connect to router?
<coz_> theshadow,  darn I cant ask that now :)
<jbicha> software sources to maverick instead
<ActionParsnip> thesurge: is it wpa2 or somesuch?
<kNightWolf> jbicha, so when I add it to res, just put maverick instead of natty?  is that what you mean?
<ry> thesurge, i'm running ubuntu 10.10, even when i click disconnect after a fresh boot it tries to connect anther 3-4 times lol
<jbicha> kNightWolf: what's res?
<Captainkrtek> hey jbache
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> hey jbicha
<coz_> rpk,   do you need 11.04 installed or do you just want to check out the live cd?
<rpk> coz_, S4RY: pastebin: http://pastebin.com/GvRpFjBx
<rpk> (pita to type that out)
<jbicha> kNightWolf: in Software Center, go to Edit>Software Sources, switch to Other Software tab and change the distro line
<kNightWolf> jbicha, repositories
<jbicha> of the PPA to maverick instead of natty, then it should work
<rpk> S4RY, I just found a usb stick I could try
<coz_> rpk,   whoa
<jbicha> Captainkrtek: good evening
<rsthdn_> good morning
<rpk> coz_ I'm just trying to install alongside my other OS's
<jbicha> good morning Europe & wherever else :-)
<coz_> rpk, try  burning the minimal install cd  on ly 19 megs  not a live cd
<coz_> rpk,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> jbicha: mornin
<coz_> rpk,  not much to corrupt downloading or burning
 * ActionParsnip thinks minimal rocks :)
<kevinyoung> hi all
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." What file contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<coz_> rpk,  you may end up appreciateing the minimal as much as ActionParsnip   and myself :)
 * semitones [verb]s [noun] [verb]!
<rpk> ok, give me a minute.  I'm running out of cds to try this with ... this is my 4th :/
<coz_> rpk,  this should download and burn quickly although still burn at 1x if your app allows for it
<thesurge> @ActionParsnip yes it is
<rpk> coz_ I'm burning with windows again, thats all I have accessible at the moment
<S4RY> rpk: nice try burnning the iso to that USB stick instead of wasting a bunch of CD's
<coz_> rpk,   the big advantage ,, as I see it ,,other than the small size,, is that it download all "current" packages on the system...boots to a completely updated
<thesurge> I've even tried reinstalling twice
<rpk> Isn't there some page with a link to the md5 tool for windows?
<S4RY> rpk: you Unetbootin windows version.
<kNightWolf> jbicha, thanks, exactly what I needed
<rpk> coz_ yeah, that sounds great, makes sense
<coz_> rpk,   no need for the minimal   shhould be fine without md5sum
<rpk> ok
<jbicha> kNightWolf: cool, it's a common problem, I'm just trying to figure out how to make the solution more visible
<coz_> rpk,   although I did hear of one freeware for windows  for md5sum I just dont recall the name
<jbicha> I should post to my blog, then maybe Google will help people
<TuffPoo> why would u wana upgrade to 11.04? im trying to justify if i need to or not
<S4RY> !md5sum | rpk
<ubottu> rpk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coz_> TuffPoo,  no real reason actually unless you like the latest of things
<TuffPoo> i heard a lot of peeps dont like unity
<coz_> TuffPoo,   ubuntu 10.04  is the LTS  the next LTS is 12.04   you can just update directly to that when it releases
<TuffPoo> coz_: i think i might
<coz_> TuffPoo,  many have  reactions to 11.04  for sure
<Saulo_Santos> /QUIT VAMOS BEBER
<rpk> ok, the installer boot menu came up at least
<rpk> just pick install, right?
<coz_> rpk,  yep
<rpk> coz_ this is still going to let me pick what partition to install on, right?
<rpk> I assume it'll just download the gui installer?
<loppie> Hey everyone, Anyone know how to move the side bar in 11.04?
<coz_> rpk,  now what will happen is logical you wont get messed up with it ,, however at some point...it will s how a list of things to install,, I generally just tick the gnome desktop   but you need to scroll with the arrow keys and tick a box with the SPACE  bar NOT  enter
<coz_> rpk,  then enter when the packages you want to install are ticked
<rpk> ok, I can't install this on c though, my win7 install lives there, so I do need to be able to pick the partition
<ceo_> Jual Fonera 2.0n Router terPintar. Harga Rp. 765.000,- Siap antar ketempat seluruh indonesia. Untuk melakukan pemesanan atau ingin menjadi reseller fonera 2.0n silahkan call 082161677331
<lapion> loppie, it's useless to try to make any changes to the shape location or anything of any of the panels in unity
<rpk> (also, I'm chilling out at a blank screen, I assume it's downloading stuff to display, right? )
<loppie> ahh really? bummers
<loppie> Thanks lapion for the info
<coz_> rpk,  it will give that option
<rpk> coz, ok cool, is the blank screen bit normal?
<deostroll> hi. need some advice on what to learn next regarding embedded systems http://bit.ly/lmR9WS
<coz_> rpk,  is it doing something?  cursor blink or anything?
<semitones> should compiz make 40% CPU constantly
<coz_> rpk,  at some point it should turn purple background
<coz_> unless they changed that
<rpk> coz_, nope, no cursor at all, no output, just a blank black screen
<coz_> yikes
<lapion> loppie I inadvertantly found out that if you had a vertical panel with stuff in it set up in your account you can manipulate the task bar a little bit..
<celthunder> deostroll: whatever interests you?
<lapion> be patient rp..
<coz_> rpk,   let it set a few minutes,,, I am concerned about the sli  ,, that is my only questionable part... I dont have sli so have never tested it
<pfifo> I installed 10.04 by burining an iso in windows, but now im trying to goto 11.04 but cant figure out how to burn the iso in ubuntu
<rpk> coz_ ok, I can take the one of the graphics cards out next if this fails
<coz_> ok
<loppie> pfifo, you can do an upgrade
<coz_> rpk,  I was going to ask if  you could just disable sli for a test
<lapion> rpk, try goign to console 1 using ctrl-alt-f1
<pfifo> loppie, you cant burn iso's in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." What file contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<celthunder> pfifo: of course you can
<maujhsn> Does anybody have experience compiling "Libvisual"? Also if you are an experienced user what goodies would you "--enable"?
<rpk> lapion: hit the key combo, nothing happened
<thesurge> I've tried multiple methods but still can't get 11.04 to connect to the wifi. Asus eeePC, any help?
<pfifo> loppie, should I do an upgrade or burn an iso?
<loppie> I havn't had an issue with it, But I installed my 10.4 disk and used the update manager to upgrade my installation to 10.10 and then to 11.04
<lapion> rpk what medium are you using to install from ?
<rpk> lapion: the minimal install cd
<bullgard4> !wireless |   thesurge
<ubottu> thesurge: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lapion> pfifo, an upgrade is just as well as a createn iso..
<lapion> rpk, do you mean the alternate install cd ?
<vaxinated> thesurge: did you enable the hardware drivers?
<pfifo> lapion, how do I uppgrade?
<rpk> lapion: whatever this is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lapion> pfifo, from the commandline or ethe gui ?
<maujhsn> pfifo upgade all the way!
<pfifo> lapion, maujhsn what do i do?
<thesurge> vaxinated, I have
<thesurge> upgrading from 10.10, which wifi worked in
<maujhsn> Goto Ubuntu Documatentation first and foremost bro!
<rpk> coz_ while i'm waiting for this to do whatever its going to do, should i download the usb installer?
<vaxinated> thesurge: do you see any available wireless networks in the network pull down list?
<rpk> coz_: and set that up?
<thesurge> yes
<coz_> rpk,  if you like   try it for sure
<deostroll> celthunder, i am a total noob...just want to know what to learn next...
<maujhsn> Got that Pifo!
<Thenarius> Quick question, all -- I've got a Samsung QX410, with nvidia Optimus/switchable graphics, just installed 11.04; is there a way to actually be able to make use of the nvidia card currently? No BIOS option to disable the Intel card
<lapion> rpk, I have not tried that yet.. try running it in a virtual-boc
<celthunder> Thenarius: does it show up in lspci?
<lapion> *box
<Thenarius> yep
<celthunder> Thenarius: then you can use it
<maujhsn> Pifo I am still running 10.04 and am happy!
<izinucs> Thenarius: should be able to install nvidiaglx-new or something like that..
<root> hi
<lapion> pfifo, from what to what version do you want to upgrade ?
<ry> i've been running 10.10 on my thinkpad t510 for a few months
<linux-fox> help msg
<pfifo> lapion, I am using 10.04 LTS and want to upgrade to unity
<LinuxFetus> Hey when installing Ubuntu on a RAID 0 hard drive, what should the "Device for boot loader installation" be?
<rpk> coz_ my md5sum is different?
<LinuxFetus> 11.04
<Guest50733> someone have exploits for windows 7?
<OY1R> im heading back to 10.04 lts...
<rpk> coz: I downloaded that tool and ran it on the mini, it came up with a different hash
<Thenarius> interesting...dropped me into gnome rather than Unity first boot, just wanted to check because I've heard warnings about installing the nvidia drivers while the intel card is, well, enabled
<Blue1> OY1R: a lot of folks are -- do you know where I can download it from?
<lapion> pfifo, try do-release-upgrade on a command-line
<coz_> rpk,  for the minimal cd?
<rpk> coz_ yeah, what the heck?
<maujhsn> Does anybody have experience compiling "Libvisual"? Also if you are an experienced user what goodies would you "--enable"?
<coz_> rpk,   whoa only 19 megs and it was corrupted?  yikes
<lapion> rpk, you burned the c in windows ?
<OY1R> Blue1, google know, i know piratebay has it.
<OY1R> knows*
<pfifo> lapion, ok thanks its running
<izinucs> Thenarius: it's actually jockey-gtk .. listed in software center after searching Nvidia.. it should set things up so an icon shows up by the clock.. click that and follow the prompts
<rpk> lapion: yeah
<Blue1> OY1R: found it:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<rpk> coz_: 13507ac70863edd2df11cdd6260011ba
<OY1R> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Guest50733> yeah
<coz_> rpk, let me check my iso here hold on
<maujhsn> Amen to LUCID!
<rpk> coz_ yeah, ok, thanks
<linux-fox> firefox always crash ,when i use firefox to watch flash video
<lapion> rpk, prepare to delouse your windows installation. surprise surprise you probably have an infected windows system
<coz_> rpk,   26b757f045d27a9b90a81bfc597f5524
<lapion> rpk, or you did not burn the disk as an iso-image but rather burned the iso image as a file
<rpk> coz_ thats not the one listed
<coz_> rp3,   I probably have a different version
<saibien> Question Youtube and all other flash related sites no longer work not even my game sites I have flash player installed. My pc restarted and it dosent work now :( Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<rpk> ah ok,  would you mind pulling the one from the page? coz_ ?
<coz_> rpk,  downloading that version and checking ,, hold on
<rpk> thanks
<OY1R> Who had the idea of putting unity in 11.04, should be spanked lol
<Guest50733> kill ms windows
<rpk> OY1R: no kidding
<bazhang> OY1R, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lapion> saibien, install the restricted version of adobe flashplayer in the ubuntu software center
<bazhang> Guest50733, wrong channel
<maujhsn> Linux-fox get DOWNLOADHELPER!
<dcon> trihope, yo how is u doin?!
<vaxinated> Unity is "wonderful" - for the newbies!
<izinucs> Thenarius: the other option is install nvidia-current-dev which is the binary driver.. also install nvidia-settings
<coz_> rpk,  ok I got the right md5sum on that one
<saibien> flash nonfree?
<coz_> rpk,   try downloading it again
<izinucs> Thenarius: or nvidia-common which I think is a meta package
<rpk> the "cc..." version?
<rpk> yeah, ok
<Guest50733> sorry
<coz_> rpk,   yes
<maujhsn> salbien DOWNLOAD HELPER
<Thenarius> all right, will look around, thanks
<coz_> rpk,   do you have any other linux installs on that system?
<lapion> OY1R, you have to refrase the question otherwhise it is off-topic..
<rpk> coz_ no, unfortunately not
<izinucs> Thenarius: use synaptic package manager.. much more through
<coz_> rpk,   you only have windows ...yes?
<rpk> coz_ yeah, I wonder if the winmd5sum program is broken
<rpk> coz_ yeah :/
<OY1R> lapion, i could just not mention it again  !
<coz_> rpk,  hold on let me find a decent windows md5sum
<coz_> rpk,  try one or a couple of these    http://www.thefreecountry.com/utilities/free-md5-sum-tools.shtml
<rpk> coz_ downloaded with IE instead of ff4, got the right md5sum this time
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> rpk,  cool
<rpk> oh nevermind
<coz_> rpk,   thats not surprising for some reason :)
<OY1R> anyways good night folks.
<rpk> I suck at reading the 32 bit has instead of the 64 bit on
<rpk> e
<coz_> OY1R,  night guy
<rpk> apologies
<lapion> rpk better use a dos-window and ftp next time..
<coz_> rpk,  no problem   take your time
<rpk> coz_ yeah, so the screen is still blank, and its the right md5 hash for the 64 bit minimal image ... try removing a graphics card?
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." What file contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<coz_> rpk,  at this point I would also check the bios ,, see if there is a way just to disable sli  temporarily and check other settings there as well
<coz_> rpk,  this is very odd behavior
<lapion> rpk does the system have wireless network card  or a wired network card ?
<rpk> lapion: its wired
<lapion> rpk, like I said experiment with it in a vritual-box first
<lapion> virtual-box
<rpk> lapion: what?  I'm sure virtual box would work fine... I know I want it, I just can't get it to install
<lapion> rpk, that way you know what to expect
<lapion> rpk, and how it should work
<DIFTOW> hi there
<rpk> lapion: I've installed it successfully before, have it on my work machine
<trihope> !bot newb
<DIFTOW> Just installed Nvidia drivers the manual way. Terminal #3, booted from grub with 'text' command. My performance in 3D games is still terrible, infact worse.
<trihope> !bot ubuntu | dcon
<bazhang> trihope, /msg ubottu
<rcconf> 16806  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   05:22   0:00 [gnome-open] <defunct>   how kill this zombie process?
<DIFTOW> Software rendering works fine. OpenGL is a disaster. Please help.
<bazhang> DIFTOW, the manual way? from nvidia site?
<DIFTOW> Correct
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: sudo kill -9 16806
<pfifo> DIFTOW, that means you not using nvidia drivers
<rcconf> ActionParsnip: already tried
<bazhang> DIFTOW, use the additional drivers method, that manual way is not supported
<rcconf> does nothing
<DIFTOW> ive done the additional drivers method as well
<pfifo> rcconf, kill -9 16806
<DIFTOW> previously
<saibien> um
<DIFTOW> I did the manual way, because ubuntu's automatic method didn't work either.
<lapion> rpk, you did get the grub-menu at the boot of the iso ?
<pfifo> DIFTOW, what board are you using?
<DIFTOW> Nvidia GTX 580
<DIFTOW> 2nd to the newest GPU
<pfifo> DIFTOW, it might be too new
<DIFTOW> its not too new
<lapion> rpk, try the commandline installer
<GarryFre> I have failed once with the additional driver way ... got me the black screen of death. ... When I did the manual way .. I built a distro specific package... since then, with any other computer, the additional driver worked, in fact it's the first way to try.
<LinuxFetus_> Normally I'm not ignored, so I'll ask one more time: I've tried installing Ubuntu 11.04 on my machine.  Something really weird happens.  I boot up Ubuntu, select try it out, run GParted, setup a partition, install Ubuntu, but when I restart my computer, I get a GRUB error.  However, both times I installed it, when I ran the CD live, again, I the partitions I created were gone -- it looked like the original configuration.  Can
<LinuxFetus_> someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> DIFTOW: install nvidia-current   and it may work (natty will give the 270 driver). You may need to run: sudo nvidia-xconfig    to make it fly
<pfifo> DIFTOW, did you install both the kernel module and the xorg driver?
<puneet> hi
<bazhang> DIFTOW, is this an Optimus enabled card
<puneet> hey i have an issue with the desktop
 * lapion is off to watch some tv
<puneet> the menu bar and ststus bar has disaaperred
<coz_> LinuxFetus_,   whoa ,, thats odd ,,,are you manually paritioning  the install?
<DIFTOW> I have no idea what 'optimus' is. When I installed the normal method previously.. it would say "driver active, but not in use"..
<S4RY> rpk any progress !
<GarryFre> LinuxFestus_ I'm not ignoring you, ... I jsut don't know what might be the problem. its very odd your issue.
<gennro> hi
<DIFTOW> im gonna reboot, brb
<ActionParsnip> DIFTOW: the xorg.conf generated by nvidia-xconfig should make it load
<puneet> hey anyone
<rpk> lapion, coz_ sorry, had to go into windows to back up my financial stuff in case the ubuntu installer ets windows or something, just shut down pc, removing graphics card and sli bridge, no option in bios to disable sli, S4RY
<LinuxFetus_> coz_ I use GParted to setup the partitions and then install it.  Of the three options I choose the one that lets me select which partition to mount "/" to.
<rcconf> hi
<bazhang> puneet, what version of ubuntu
<rpk> eats^^^^
<puneet> xububtu 11
<puneet> 11.04
<voxel> anyone know how to restore the volume control in unity in narwhal? i seem to have killed it
<bazhang> puneet, Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<pfifo> LinuxFetus_, my old compuer used to have a partition table protetection feature in the bios... check and see if theres anything like that there
<hemanshu> hello people... I have a messed up combo of ubuntu-ext3-lvm-megaRaid as 10 configuration ..can anyone help ?
<puneet> xubuntu
<coz_> LinuxFetus_,   mm...generally,, I allow ubuntu to make the partiion changes,,   just direct it to the partiion and let it go
<rcconf> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<LinuxFetus_> pfifo, it let me install grub, apparently, as I cannot boot into windows.
<LinuxFetus_> pfifo, coz_ can either of you think of any Terminal commands I should run to see what's going on  before I restart?
<DIFTOW> well
<pfifo> LinuxFetus_, installing grub would brobbally clear up grub errors ;)
<LinuxFetus_> pfifo, My partitions are disappearing, though.
<voxel> I would like to know how to add/remove items from unity's 'panel', in particular the gnome-volume-control-applet
<DIFTOW> I'm back. So.. Nvidia driver is activated... but not currently in use.. same thing again.
<pfifo> LinuxFetus_, `os-probe` `fdisk -l` `blkid`
<coz_> LinuxFetus_,  not offhand ,, but others may ,,
<DIFTOW> so.. how to i make it actually run?
<DIFTOW> do*
<pfifo> DIFTOW, did you install both the kernel module and the xorg driver?
<DIFTOW> i believe so
<DIFTOW> how do i check?
<puneet> any help
<ActionParsnip> DIFTOW: did you try: sudo nvidia-xconfig    ?
<S4RY> rpk:  good going.  am still trying to find something about that http://pastebin.com/GvRpFjBx , strange !
<hemanshu> guys what could be the right chat room for addressin IO performance issuess?
<pfifo> DIFTOW, look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> S4RY: have you tested your RAM?
<S4RY> ActionParsnip: that paste is related to rpk ;/
<rpk> ActionParsnip: I assume thats at me?  And yes, with the working live cd, I ran the memory test and it passed fine.  Just pushed the timings up a bit to be sure
<DIFTOW> ok.. now what?
<pfifo> DIFTOW, put the log in a pastebin
<rpk> ok, booting in, trying the full / standard cd again
<pfifo> DIFTOW, did you make an xorg.conf... well of course you did you installed by hand so paste bin it too
<S4RY> does grub menu shows up , i guess you can set one of thoes grub Boot parameters.
<DIFTOW> http://pastebin.com/3b3XCRbQ
<scorch_> how do I install a .bin file in unity???  sh files
<scorch_> how do I install a .bin file in unity???  sh files dont work either
<DIFTOW> by manual installation.. I mean I ran a '.run' file from Nvidia's website.. in console.
<DIFTOW> http://pastebin.com/3b3XCRbQ heres the link again
<DIFTOW> Thats the log
<rpk> same error with the default cd after removing one graphics card :(
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." What file contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<LinuxFetus_> pfifo, There doesn't seem to be any sort of option like that inside the BIOS setup for me to disable.
<rpk> coz_ S4RY^^^^
<KCSterling> i have a question for more experienced ubuntu users. i recently purchased a cd that i planed on running through WINE, but when i try to load the cd, ubuntu wont even recognize it. it saids there is no media in drive.
<K`zan> Hi all, upgraded my netbook to 11.04 (finally finished just a bit ago).  Problem is I have no menu or status bar, had to ctl-alt-del to get out of the gnome session.
<rpk> oh, and I am at a prompt type thing (rapidly blinking cursor), can't type anything though
<coz_> rpk,  something is seriously up on that system,.,, doesnt make sense,, coulde be bios,, memory ,, something... and you cant even get to live cd to check memory integrity
<K`zan> Is there some what to get the menu back?
<KCSterling> could anyone help me with that?
<rpk> coz_ lol, it works completely fine on windows
<K`zan> s/what/way/
<jbicha> !classic | K`zan
<ubottu> K`zan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<S4RY> rpk: strange.
<coz_> rpk,   I doubt seriously ,, after speaking with a few people ,, that sli is the real issue for sure
<rpk> coz_ could it have something to do with my ssd?
<coz_> rpk,   unless some how the windows burning application is corrupting the burn
<rpk> coz_ but I removed a graphics card...
<K`zan> ubottu: THanks, I had *nothing* other than a desktop...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> rpk,  not sure about tehe ssd
<rpk> coz_ I can try the minimal cd again
<afeder> my ubuntu has changed appearance from the slick dark grey one to an ugly default gnomish one... what might be the cause of this?
<KCSterling> does anyone know how to get a cd to register in the ubuntu 11.04 OS? the cd is in the drive, but ubuntu says there is no media i drive.
<coz_> rpk,   ok give it a try
<K`zan> Does unity not have a menu or anything?
<jbicha> afeder: try restarting gnome-settings-daemon
<coz_> rpk,  if this fails,, go to ##linux channel ,, I already showed them the pastebin you had,, I cant figure this one out
<afeder> jbicha, thanks
<bullgard4> K`zan: It does. But yours apparently is broken.
<KCSterling> hellloooo, is anyone willing to help me out?
<pfifo> DIFTOW, it looks like your trying to enable a d monitor but your monitor doesnt support it
<rzx237> K`zan: try deleting .config, .gnome in your home folder, sometime old configuration break when using new version of software, and login back
<pfifo> DIFTOW, it looks like your trying to enable a 3D monitor but your monitor doesnt support it
<DIFTOW> lol, im not
<rpk> coz_ does "advanced options" in the minimal cd have the option for the memory test?
<DIFTOW> Thats Ubuntu or Nvidia, not me
<rpk> I'd be happy to run it again with the new (higher) timings
<pfifo> DIFTOW, you xorg.con is
<afeder> jbicha, that did the trick - do you know why it might have crashed on my? i've experienced this multiple times even after reinstall
<afeder> me*
<rpk> oh, and same blank, black screen coz_
<DIFTOW> that doesnt explain lag v_v
<K`zan> rzx237: Will try that, hopefully it works on a netbook :).  Thanks MUCH!
<coz_> rpk,  yeah it could check the initial menu where it says install
<KCSterling> how can i get ubuntu to mount a cd in the drive that is reading as no media in drive?
<jbicha> afeder: I'm not sure why that happens, are you running out of memory?
<afeder> not that i know of - it happens at startup
<pfifo> DIFTOW, the lag is easilly explained be having no hardware acceleration because your trying to do somthing thats not supported and the error is causing it to fall back to defaults
<bazhang> KCSterling, what app
<rpk> coz_ how long should I give the minimal cd again?
<coz_> rpk,   it has to download the install files first so a few minutes although that is long
<coz_> rpk,   at least 45 seconds
<DIFTOW> okay.. lets fix that, and see about that..
<rpk> coz_ ok
<bai> who do I have to punch for adding /etc/bash_completion.d/mount and /etc/bash_completion.d/umount?
<DIFTOW> because i can bet you $100, its not
<K`zan> rzx237 got .config had no .gnome, retrying now!
<bai> whoever added those must not actually use their computer.
<mike-w> anyone who uses bootchart?
<pfifo> DIFTOW, write your own xorg.conf, make it fine tuned to what your doing
<mike-w> while i want to render
<unforgiven512> Can someone recommend an MP3 (and more, if possible) tagging program for me?
<DIFTOW> I don't know how to write an xorg file
<mike-w> it says IndexError: list index out of range
<DIFTOW> And I can't believe I'd had to write one, just to use my display.
<rzx237> K`zan: .config and .gnome, I mean
<DIFTOW> have*
<DIFTOW> Does anything on this operating system just work?
<jbicha> unforgiven512: soundjuicer is one
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: yes
<unforgiven512> jbicha: Sweet, thanks
<rzx237> K`zan: you may want to back it up somewhere
<unforgiven512> Preferably GTK
<K`zan> rzx237: No .gnome :)
<jbicha> DIFTOW: for most people, nearly everything just works
<K`zan> Too late :-/.
<mike-w> is there anyone who uses bootchart?
<rpk> DIFTOW, at least yours installed... XD
<rzx237> okay, .config
<pfifo> DIFTOW, didnt the tell you that xorg is going to be using the nvidia module on the nvidia site?
<coz_> unforgiven512,  maybe    easytag  from the repositories
<DIFTOW> I had to install more than once rpk.. since its installer couldn't get it right without custom options.
<rpk> jbicha, actually, even at work it won't correctly detect my monitor resolution
<coz_> unforgiven512,   I believe it is    sudo apt-get install easytag-aac
<DIFTOW> pfifo, idk what you just said.
<unforgiven512> coz_: I just got frustrated beyond belief with EasyTag -- not too easy, plus no support for albumartist tag (that I can see)
<mrdeb> what are you doing with nvidia
<rpk> jbicha: and theres an open bug since 9.10 that apt-adding a ppa won't use the network proxy setting
<DIFTOW> why doesn't anyone use PM?
<coz_> unforgiven512,  ah ok let me check for more appls hold on
<rzx237> K`zan: and login back, so you now starting with empy config
<rpk> jbicha: I'd consider synaptic a core part of the system, wouldn't you?
<DIFTOW> doesnt your eyes hurt?
<DIFTOW> im about to throw my monitor out the window
<K`zan> rzx237: Did so, same reboot to get out.
<jbicha> rpk: Synaptic has had numerous issues, it's not recommended for people who can't figure it out
<K`zan> rzx237: Used "gnome".  Will try "gnome classic" this time.
<coz_> unforgiven512,  look for an application named   Puddletag
<rpk> jbitcha: so the suggested method of installing and updating programs is?
<unforgiven512> coz_: Okay, thank you :)
<jbicha> rpk: Ubuntu Software Center
<K`zan> err "ubuntu ..."
<unforgiven512> I'm checking out a couple others, as well.
<DIFTOW> wheres the xorg file...
<DIFTOW> v_v
<unforgiven512> I want to get my MP3 collection in tip-top shape
<rpk> jbicha: same problem as with synaptic
<rpk> jbitcha: I'm not saying ubuntu is terrible, just that it should own its flaws: I know the windows team at microsoft does at least
<pfifo> DIFTOW, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (this file dosent exist, you have to create it)
<unforgiven512> Gotta get the tags right. Using mp3diags to fix errors in them. Also, using mp3gain -a *.mp3 on each album's folder to normalize them :)
<jbicha> rpk: nobody is saying Ubuntu is perfect or bug-free
<K`zan> rzx237: Used "ubuntu classic" and that worked!
<DIFTOW> no, it exists
<unforgiven512> It's a lot of work maintaining a 30,000+ song library =/
<pfifo> ubuntu is perfect and bug free
<DIFTOW> nothing is perfect
<jbicha> oh, except him ^
<rpk> :D
<K`zan> rzx237: Thanks much for the help.  First time a dist upgrade that I have done worked :)!!!
<mrdeb> what is yoru problem with ubuntu?
<mrdeb> we can help you
<DIFTOW> sorry, nothing.. including ubuntu
<DIFTOW> thats why it has updates
<DIFTOW> If it were perfect, it wouldn't need those.
<syrinx_> is there a default keyboard shortcut to launch gnome-terminal?
<coz_> unforgiven512,  I am installing puddletag now to take a quick run through with it
<pfifo> DIFTOW, what was the las package you updated?
<jbicha> rpk: I don't use a proxy, but you do know that you can set a proxy for apt?
<mrdeb> syrinx_: in 1104, ctl+alt+t
<rpk> coz_ , I looked at advanced options, no option to check memory
<DIFTOW> pfifo..
<unforgiven512> coz_: I don't see it in the repos
<DIFTOW> this display issue has been with 3 separate linux installations
<taglass> Those updates really just pipe to /dev/null.  The only reason they push them is so Canonical employees canb justify their job of working on an already perfect, bug free operating system.
<rpk> jbicha: apt uses the network manager set proxy, apt-add-repository does not
<unforgiven512> coz_: I'm checking out tagtool and gmusicbrowser
<DIFTOW> its not a package i downloaded that broke nvidia..
<mike-w> anyone notices my qestion:while i use bootchart it says list index out of range
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: what display issue
<coz_> rpk,  well when the cd come to the menu for install,, there was no check memory there?
<syrinx_> mrdeb: thanks :D
<evstevemd> Anyone knows how I can scan my already downloaded audios so I don't have to redownload them? I accidentally deleted config folder and All my subscriptions were gone!
<rpk> jbicha: my real problem with it, is after all that, I have no option just to get it to not verify gpg keys
<mrdeb> you're wlecome
<coz_> unforgiven512,  this puddletag looks pretty complete :)
<DIFTOW> I have no graphics acceleration.. no matter how I install my Nvidia drivers.
<rpk> coz_ , in the minimal cd, no?
<rpk> coz_ I can't get the full live cd to boot into a gui, remember?
<coz_> rpk,  gah,, well there's one downside of it
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: you just use jockey
<DIFTOW> I used jockey first..
<coz_> rpk,  right
<jbicha> rpk: I don't know, but are you sure you can't do that in the apt.conf file?
<DIFTOW> Then package manager..
<Ademan> when were the sun-java6-* packages added to the natty partner repositories?
<rpk> coz_ lol, no, its cool, at least I got a little further
<coz_> rpk,  I am puzzled,, I nothing more to offer on this
<rpk> coz_ should I try the alternate mode?
<mrdeb> what happened with jockey
<DIFTOW> I used jockey, package manager.. and manual (.run file in terminal).. all 3.. nothing
<zetheroo> why is it that when I view shared media from over the network it doesn't show the thumbnails in Nautilus!?
<coz_> rpk,  well the minimal is like the alternate except the packages are downloaded
<DIFTOW> it installs, i restart... it says "driver activated but not in use".
<pfifo> DIFTOW, you chip is too new
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: what do you mean nothing. be mroe specific
<scorch_> why am I getting this?  exec: 121: ./nexuiz-linux-x86_64-sdl: Permission denied
<DIFTOW> pfifo.. good bye
<DIFTOW> your help is not needed
<dirt> scorch_: permissions
<scorch_> dirt: nope its +x
<coz_> rpk,   honestly ,, something on that end is screwing this up,, and I am not there to check bios settings,, etc etc
<taglass> zetheroo: That should be a setting in preferences.  Previews over slow network connections are bad.
<unforgiven512> coz_: I don't see it in the repositories
<sim642> I just upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 and on boot it freezes at "Checking battery state..." What's the problem?
<rpk> jbicha: I went through troubleshooting with several people in here, pointed at open bugs, gave up.  Its my work pc though (thus the proxy), so I can't try anything now
<DIFTOW> Nothing as in.. same issue with all 3.. its "activated".. but "not in use"..
<coz_> unforgiven512,   ubuntu 11.04?
<zetheroo> taglass: can I change it?
<dirt> scorch_: are you sure you're owner/group is set right?
<coz_> unforgiven512,   do you have all the repositories enabled?
<dirt> scorch_: chown'd?
<taglass> zetheroo: Should be in the nautilus preferences
<scorch_> dirt: ?
<rpk> coz_ not sure what you'd check in the bios, the settings kinda suck for whats supposed to be a high end mobo
<zetheroo> taglass:  ok will look
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: did you sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<coz_> rpk,  ooo that's not good
<unforgiven512> coz_: Yes, and yes.
<jbicha> rpk: sorry, I'm not an apt expert but I do know some things, you wouldn't be able to submit a patch for add-apt-repository, would you?
<DIFTOW> Yes I have
<coz_> unforgiven512,  and you spelled it    puddletag ,,,, yes?
<scorch_> dirt: what command chown ... ?
<mrdeb> then it will work. you can also blacklist nouveau
<coz_> unforgiven512,  it is in the repositories
<rpk> coz_ I'll go look for help in linux.  crazy thing is, using the build the day of the release, I got all the way into the installer, but never got to the partition page, was getting the ubi-partman error
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://pastebin.com/tMhftpDu
<rpk> jbicha: unfortunately I'm not that talented yet, hope to be though eventually
<coz_> rpk,  let them know the erros shown,, etc  what you have tried ,, and listen to them ,, many there know what t hey are talking about :)
<dirt> scorch_: if you're not the owner of the file you might not be able to chmod it properly, or have the permissions to execute
<rpk> coz_ yeps, thanks again
<scorch_> dirt: so what command do i use to tell
<coz_> rpk,  let me know at some point if it gets solved  I want to know :)
<dirt> scorch_: ls -la and make sure it's your username in the 3rd column
<dirt> scorch_: ls -la
<scorch_> dirt: -rwxrwxrwx  1 scorch scorch    2104 2009-10-01 01:53 nexuiz-linux-sdl.sh
<dirt> scorch_: hmmm yea tha tshould be fine
<dirt> scorch_: paste the error one more time, I lose it in the scroll
<teknowill> /list
<scorch_> dirt: exec: 121: ./nexuiz-linux-x86_64-sdl: Permission denied
<afeder> gnome-settings-daemon seems to be crashing on me on startup .. why might this be happening?
<DIFTOW> Anyone here actually know how to make Nvidia cards work?
<dirt> scorch_: have you tried running it under sudo?
<Rehan> guys when I do "df" from a command prompt, my disk shows it has 9.9 GB size total but I know its a 16GB disk and in Gparted it shows it as being 14.91GB. I did copy a 10GB image from another disk to this disk and I'm wondering if its made it 10GB now even though its a 16GB disk. Could anyone assist?
<evstevemd> Anyone knows how I can scan my already downloaded audios so I don't have to redownload them? I accidentally deleted config folder and All my subscriptions were gone!
<scorch_> dirt: yes same thing
<dirt> scorch_: hrmmm
<izinucs> Is there a package in the repos that will run palm software?
<unforgiven512> coz_: Yeah I spelled it right, didn't see it there. Trying out various things, I'm sure I'll find something I like.
<scorch_> dirt: yeah, its top working with unity
<unforgiven512> coz_: Thanks for the help, though :)
<zetheroo> taglass: thanks I found it
<rpk> coz_ yeah, will do
<coz_> unforgiven512,  well I know its there for sure I have it installed,, but take a look at screenshots also for puddletag  see if it looks cool enouogh :)
<DIFTOW> I've been trying to get my Nvidia GPU to work properly for 6 hours.
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." What file contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<coz_> izinucs,  not sure I know this one,, did you goodle    Ubuntu run palm software    ...yes?
<pfifo> Rehan, try increasing the amount of inodes you have
<jbicha> rpk: does your work computer use 11.04 because supposedly the apt proxy thing was fixed
<izinucs> coz_: not yet.. that's the next step
<mrdeb> who recommends 1104 over lts
<jbicha> rpk: or do you have a bug number?
<coz_> unforgiven512,  sorry I have a ppa  that has that package in it
<Blue1> mrdeb: I DON'T
<DIFTOW> Nvidia GPU issue (hardware acceleration not working in OpenGL applications). Have installed via Jocket, Packet Manager, and Manual .Run in Terminal. 3 separate times. Same issue. 'additional drivers' says "Activated but not currently in use". Nvidia GTX 580 - Released 9 November 2010 (not too new).
<dirt> scorch_: maybe try going up a directory (cd ..) and ensuring that permissions are right
<pfifo> Rehan, actualy try a filesystem check and then... up your inode count
<rpk> jbicha: yeah, I upgraded from 10.10 the day it came out.  No bug number, I might have it listed somewhere at work though.
<jbicha> bullgard4: it's a database so not designed for you to mess with, but try locate apt-xapian-index
<dirt> scorch_: permissions might be messed up on some other elements required to run
<Rehan> pfifo: can you provide specifics? i'm a new user
<Qzen> Is there any kind soul that can help me with 2 problems on my Ubuntu Server (FTP and Apache based problems)?
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://pastebin.com/tMhftpDu
<evstevemd> Anyone knows how I can scan my already downloaded audios so I don't have to redownload them? I accidentally deleted config folder and All my subscriptions were gone!
<scorch_> dirt: everything is fine
<coz_> unforgiven512,   sorry about that  here is the PPA    erything is fine
<coz_> darn
<coz_> unforgiven512,   https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8
<evstevemd> Anyone knows how I can scan my already downloaded audios using GPodder so that I don't have to re-download them? I accidentally deleted config folder and All my subscriptions were gone!
<Zelozelos> i just wanted 2 say that i successfully installed 11.04 on an emachine made in 1999 w 300something mem, onboard graphic, 20gb hd, 1.0ghz celeron, and it worked awesomely..only thing the sys didnt have enough resources to run unity , did a full sys check n everything was A-OK
<root__> hello
<mrdeb> good work, Zelozelos
<root__> good
<pfifo> Rehan, todo a file system check boot a livecd an run the cli program e2fsck, to modify the filesystem (including inode count) use the cli program tune2fs, both programs have documentation built in my giving the "--help" option
<Zelozelos> how are the upgrades goin from 10.10 to 11.04...any known issues? thats next on my list
<root__> what?
<bullgard4> jbicha: Before I posted here, I did 'locate apt-xapian-index' and obtained more than 100 hits. Obviously not all are the answer to the question which I have put here in this channel.
<evstevemd> Also Upgraded to 11.04 and unity launcher cannot store my settings. Each reboot it resets to default! Help!
<Qzen> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04
<Qzen> Like a charm
<Berto> Whoaaaaa 11.04... i can't handle this UI.  How can I get back to the old 10.04 look?   Just want a regular "start" menu
<bullgard4> !unity | evstevemd
<coz_> Berto,  log off and  change the session to classic
<ubottu> evstevemd: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Berto> coz_, thanks!
<Zelozelos> oh and i have a quick fix to share...anyone using cario-dock if your applets jump around durring boot up (they start in the wrong place) easy fix, find the cario-dock startup item, add "sleep 5" in front of it fixex it right up
<JoshWindows> Noob question: where's the grub config file?
<coz_> Zelozelos,  good point
<JoshWindows> somewhere in /boot ?
<bullgard4> grub | JoshWindows
<coz_> Zelozelos,   I generally enable    ciaro dock after I boot in
<jrmcm> JoshWindows: /boot/grub
<Zelozelos> JoshWindows, if ure interested in changing the grub menu try out the grub editer
<JoshWindows> thanks, jrmcm
<bullgard4> !grub | JoshWindows
<ubottu> JoshWindows: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<coz_> JoshWindows,   /etc/default/grub
<pfifo> JoshWindows, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, however editing this file is unsupported
<evstevemd> Ubottu:The problem is, I customize my own program in that sidebar unity thing and when I reboot everything is gone. For example, I remove Software center and add Eclipse IDE and rebooting it, SC is there and no eclipse!
<scorch_> dirt: amy other ideas?  why would this break after unity install?
<Zelozelos> JoshWindows, since u dont know where it is you prob dont want to make any manual changes
<coz_> JoshWindows,   also if you edit remember to   sudo update-grub2
<JoshWindows> Zelozelos: It missed my Windows partition. Discovered the Arch and Windows Recovery partitions, but missed the actual Windows partition.
<dirt> scorch_: is it running from you local hard drive?
<jrmcm> JoshWindows: sudo update-grub
<Zelozelos> JoshWindows, which version of ubuntu?
<JoshWindows> Zelozelos: I imagine it's as simple as duplicating the entry for Windows Recovery and changing the partition number
<coz_> ok guys  ,, it is 1:30 am here ,, need to get to bed ,,be nice,, share what you know,, dont walk into the light !!
<JoshWindows> jrmcm: I can't imagine it doing in an update what it didn't do in the original install
<JoshWindows> Zelozelos: 10.10
<Zelozelos> JoshWindows, thers a way to manually detect, but idk it off the top of my head
<siddhantchd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747052
<siddhantchd> help guys
<pfifo> JoshWindows, what is the output of `os-probe` pastebin.com
<dirt> scorch_: is the file you're trying to execute on an external drive or something?
<scorch_> dirt: no
<jrmcm> JoshWindows: sometimes grub2 misses things. All update-grub2 does it reread the the grub.cfg file and add anything it finds
<Zelozelos> shouldn he try and re-detect it then update-grub?
<dirt> scorch_: is it on a seperate partition?
<JoshWindows> pfifo: It only detects Arch and the recovery (which it thinks is Windows)
<Rehan> pfifo: i fixed it -- used resize2fs /dev/sda1
<jrmcm> thats what update-grub2 does
<JoshWindows> Contrary to its belief, my Windows partition is sda1, not sda4
<scorch_> dirt: no
<Zelozelos> ahh i c jrmcm
<siddhantchd> anyone who can help ???
<jrmcm> np Zelozelos
<dirt> scorch_: can you show me line 121 of the .sh file?
<scorch_> hold up
<JoshWindows> GAH, the comments say it's template generated.
<Zelozelos> siddhantchd, my guess would be since 11.04 is for testing, it hasnt been implemented yet
<DIFTOW> This irc is worthless
<DIFTOW> forums are way better
<DIFTOW> no one waste your time here.. go to forums
<Zelozelos> DIFTOW, wrong rofl
<DIFTOW> ive been in here 10 times tonight..
<scorch_> dirt: exec "$@"
<DIFTOW> if anyone here needs help - http://ubuntuforums.org
<DIFTOW> Go there ^
<Zelozelos> DIFTOW, if it wasnt for this room id been lost several times
<DIFTOW> Trust me, these people in here, don't know anything
<Zelozelos> wrong again diftow
<DIFTOW> I've been told "do manual install".. then i do manual install "no dont do that, thats bad.. "
<pfifo> JoshWindows, I think like grub and I have to say... you dont have a windows install, only a recovery... you probbally oerwrote windows with ubuntu
<DIFTOW> Everyone in here, contradicts everyone.
<DIFTOW> Bad advice, run around.. hours wasted.
<DIFTOW> Forums- http://ubuntuforums.org
<Blue1> JoshWindows: you can recover your windows
<pfifo> DIFTOW, #debian
<JoshWindows> pfifo: Ubuntu is on /dev/sd8.
<bluegoon> Hey guys
<JoshWindows> sda8, rather
<Zelozelos> DIFTOW, thats because theres lots of diff systems, and they all run differently
<scorch_> dirt: exec "$@"
<bluegoon> How do I remove the side panel thing and revert back to normal GNOME?
<Blue1> JoshWindows: try this:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/    YMMV applies --
<JoshWindows> Arch is on sda6. Windows on sda2. Boot on sda1. Recovery on sda4. I am certain I have not overwritten it.
<pfifo> JoshWindows, so, can you pstebin the output of `os-probe`
<Zelozelos> bluegoon, durring login theres a pulldown to select which one u want classic or not
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://pastebin.com/tMhftpDu
<JoshWindows> pfifo: It's two lines. Arch, and recovery.
<dirt> scorch_: can you throw that .sh script in a pastebin?
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, even with 11.4?\
<DIFTOW> I try jokey "do manual install".. i come back.. did that absurd manual install, and im basically criticized for doing it.. but this chat instructed that..
<DIFTOW> jockey*
<dirt> scorch_: was hoping for a bit more info on that line lol
<scorch_> dirt: ok hold up
<Zelozelos> yup, it has addded entrys for the 2 diff desktop types
<DIFTOW> This chat told me to do it, then acted surprised that I did it.
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: did you do manual install in safe mode from terminal?
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, ok so i just log out and try then?
<DIFTOW> The manual install was in "text" mode..
<JoshWindows> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/M0UR7Yxg
<Zelozelos> bluegoon yup
<DIFTOW> I did not boot the x window system
<jrmcm> JoshWindows: in a terminal run sudo update-grub
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, cool beans, Thanks dude
<DIFTOW> Was purely text mood.. Terminal #3.
<DIFTOW> mode*
<Zelozelos> bluegoon np yvw
<pfifo> JoshWindows, Can you boot to /dev/sda1?
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: the proper way to use the run file from nvidia is to hold shift when booting, then select safe mode in root, then run the file once at the command prompt
<djayb6> hello all !
<JoshWindows> pfifo: sda1 is /boot. It's 110 MB.
<scorch_> dirt: what highlighting style?
<kjxl9> hey guys
<pfifo> JoshWindows, sorry /dev/sda2 i mean
<DIFTOW> And what happens if that doesn't work.. and im back here?
<JoshWindows> pfifo: It used to be the Windows boot partition. It's possible I overwrote it on accident with Arch
<JoshWindows> I have no idea.
<DIFTOW> ive installed this thing 5 times...
<jrmcm> john@john-laptop:~$ sudo update-grub [sudo] password for john: Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-31-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-31-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1 Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2 Found Ubuntu 8.10 (8.10) on /dev/sda7 done
<DIFTOW> going on 7 hours now
<kjxl9> how do i see a list of all the channels?
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: i cant tell you that. i know that way works for me, and jockey works for me
<dirt> scorch_: sh or bash
<Zelozelos> JoshWindows, you can try a partition manager, it will tell you exactly what you have and theyre #'s
<dirt> scorch_: whatever, just need the text
<DIFTOW> So what about removing the old installations?
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: remove them from synaptic. easiest way. or purge nvidia-current from  terminal
<afeder> gnome-settings-daemon appears to crash on startup - what might be the cause of this?
<scorch_> dirt: http://pastebin.com/XJPjHqa9
<mrdeb> or jockey remove
<rpk> coz_: not sure if you're still here or following in the other channel, but apparently my LZMA data is corrupt, and it's "interesting" http://pastebin.com/peny3CrE
<DIFTOW> theres no purge command
<pfifo> JoshWindows, Im sticking with my story that you no longer have a windows install... but at anyrate if your running arch, you should use it to manage grub... ubuntu likes to "make things their own"
<JoshWindows> Zelozelos: Gparted confirms what I've said.
<dirt> scorch_: can you copy the output from the command
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<dirt> scorch_: uname -a
<JoshWindows> pfifo: GParted tells me sda2 is ntfs, 175 GB.
<AgresiV> Can I get some assistance in installing Nessus on Xubuntu 10.10 ?
<scorch_> dirt: Linux scorch-GX700 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bluegoon> What is the command to rename a file again?
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://pastebin.com/tMhftpDu
<pfifo> JoshWindows, try to boot to it
<JoshWindows> pfifo: I don't know how.
<Qzen> Would be awesome if someone knew the problem to this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10781192#post10781192
<DIFTOW> There are still left overs..
<pfifo> JoshWindows, press C at the grub menu
<djayb6> i want to chroot a folder to run a shell, then a script ( which could causes critical damages if not run in a chrooted folder). So here is my command 'chroot /Users/djayb6/chroot '. and I get 'chroot: /bin/sh: No such file or directory'
<djayb6> would you see whats going wrong ?
<JoshWindows> pfifo: Done. All I remember is chainloader +1
<AgresiV> Can I get some assistance in installing Nessus on Xubuntu 10.10 ?
<AgresiV>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
<AgresiV>                                                                                       
<FloodBot1> AgresiV: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AgresiV> oops
<Zelozelos> is there a way to boot into terminal mode and run firefox w all its plugins?
<Zelozelos> trying 2 find a way to save video ram so movies stream better
<jrmcm> Joshwindows: did you run sudo update-grub?
<kjxl9> how do i see a list of all the channels?
<roman__> Ну Вы гоните!
<JoshWindows> jrmcm: Not yet
<Zelozelos> kjxl9 u using xchat?
<kjxl9> yes
<roman__> Кто ушел
<IdleOne> dzup: can you speak now?
<Zelozelos> ok goto server, channels list
<S4RY>  kjxl9 /msg alis help list
<jrmcm> Joshwindows try that then see if grub sees windows
<dzup> thank you IdleOne
<Mx929> Hello all
<IdleOne> welcome
<Blue1> !ru | roman__
<ubottu> roman__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Zelozelos> kjxl9, ok goto server, channels list
<dirt> scorch_: can you tell me the output of the command
<dirt> scorch_: pwd
<pfifo> JoshWindows, theres a couple more important things, between "help" and google you should be able to point it to your sda2, heres my entry http://pastebin.com/5FQEQsPh
<roman__> Yes i can speak
<dirt> scorch_: where you're trying to run the .sh file
<AgresiV> Can I get some assistance in installing Nessus on Xubuntu 10.10 ?
<scorch_> dirt: /home/scorch/Nexuiz-2.5.3
<kevinyoung> hi all
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://pastebin.com/tMhftpDu
<Mx929> Trying to figure out why Ubuntu wont run on my computer...with the live cd ubuntu boots up ( version 10.10 ) and about halfway through the screen goes black and the monitor signal drops...Im running a PIII with a Radeon HD 4650 ...Im running Puppy linux now with no problems, but any of the newer Ubuntu wont boot, the older ( version 8 ) Ubuntu and Mint will..any suggestions?
<dirt> scorch_: ls -la /home/scorch/ | grep Nex
<JoshWindows> jrmcm: No, like os-prober, it failed, too
<keithtoo> Mx929: when was the last time you blew the dust off the heat sinks on your video card?
<dirt> scorch_: pls
<scorch_> dirt: drwx------ 10 scorch scorch   4096 2011-03-07 13:53 Nexuiz-2.5.3
<JoshWindows> anyway, thanks pfifo; trying to figure out what to tell it
<bluegoon> Hey guys, I created a profile for my gf, how do I move pictures etc to her /home/ directory?  It states Access denied
<Mx929> Hi Keith, I run 5 pc's at home and dust them once a month, Ubuntu will run on the 4 other pc's running Nvidia....but not this one running the ATI card
<Zelozelos> bluegoon,  thers a shared folder you should use
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, cool, OK makes sense to do that.
<DIFTOW> MrDeb.. That was no different than when I booted 'text' in grub menu.. But I did it anyway, now what?
<Zelozelos> bluegoon or you an also set up groups and sharing that way i think
<dirt> scorch_: chmod -R 777 /home/scorch/Nexuis-2.5.3
<bluegoon> ok
<dirt> scorch_: try a blanket everyone can use this permissions set
<AgresiV> Can I get some assistance in installing Nessus on Xubuntu 10.10 ?
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: what happens when you boot up
<Mx929> since Im running older PIII, should I use the ACPI=off command at ubuntu startup?
<Zelozelos> AgresiV, what kind of assistance? its better 2 say whats going wrong ;)
<keithtoo> Mx929: I had the same problem with my NVIDIA - the card shuts down and the monitor goes to sleep. The fix - after months of googling - was to physically remove the card and blow out the dust that got trapped between the GPU and the fan
<DIFTOW> i boot up... if you're wondering if theres a popup or something.. no
<mrdeb> you get a blinking cursor?
<DIFTOW> ubuntu boots up, and thats it
<DIFTOW> no
<mrdeb> is your resolution messed up
<DIFTOW> no
<DIFTOW> unity is running
<mrdeb> so what's the problem
<DIFTOW> v
<DIFTOW> v_v
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, says this feature cannot be enabled because you need the required app, its personal file sharing
<Mx929> yeah, Im running windows, Puppy linux on this PC with no problems, its just when I try to run the latest Ubuntu/Mint cd it happens
<mrdeb> can you run nvidia-settings?
<DIFTOW> HARDWARE ACCELERATION :/
<FloodBot1> DIFTOW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dirt> scorch_: any luck?
<DIFTOW> OpenGL.. 3D real-time
<DIFTOW> there is no hardware acceleration
<scorch_> dirt: yeah that worked...  wtf?
<mrdeb> can you run nvidia-settings?
<scorch_> dirt: thanks
<scorch_> dirt: but wtf
<dirt> scorch_: the permissions on the parent directory weren't right
<Zelozelos> bluegoon, the groups feature? i wasnt sure if it worked r not, i think thats actually for networking
<dirt> scorch_: 777 is pretty unsafe fyi
<DIFTOW> Yes
<AgresiV> Zelozelos, I googled for help but I think I`m doing something wrong :) kinda new... I downloaded .deb package for ubuntu 10.10 and in some tutorials I found says to follow the commands promted...
<scorch_> dirt: how where they not right?
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, lemme try and obtain it, you would think they would include it by default
<scorch_> dirt: all I did was upgrade to 11.04
<mrdeb> does nvidia-setings give an error upon strrtup
<DIFTOW> No
<dirt> scorch_: dunno, the parent directory of that file, or sub files were messed up
<keithtoo> mx929: I also had no problems running Windows at the time. I was dual booted, and so it didn't make sense at all... All I can say is it worked for me, and the improvement was immediate. Can you see your video card temperature monitors?
<dirt> scorch_: not sure why it would mess it up, the upgrade
<scorch_> dirt: ok thanks man....
<dirt> scorch_: but all we did is make it so it globally open
<AgresiV> I used Ubuntu Software Center to install but nothing promted after it finished
<dirt> scorch_: anyone can run it
<mrdeb> so then how do you know hardware accleration is off?
<scorch_> dirt: you got a good linux pdf?
<Mx929> thanks Keith, I'll look into the temp of the card ; ) logging off /bye
<scorch_> dirt: need to learn this stufff
<dirt> scorch_: might want to try scaling back the permissions and see when it breaks, then fix it.
<DIFTOW> because when I run 3D games.. the FPS is EXTREMELY low.. freezing.. even some 2D GUI movies/videos..
<dirt> scorch_: chmod -R 770 [directory]
<dirt> scorch_: chmod -R 700 [directory]
<dirt> scorch_: and see when it stops working
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: then it's not that the driver isnt intsalled. its installed. it's more a driver issues or something like that
<Fahmida> Hi, I have problem with my headphone. Speakers are okay, but no sound in headphones, what to do?
<cereal_> hey, how do i get the weather icon next to the time? with the newest version
<scorch_> dirt: yeah....  just in general to you know of a good linux pdf
<DIFTOW> The driver is installed, but "additional drivers".. claims it is only activated, not in use.
<dirt> scorch_: ummm just takes experience, but I do personally like http://www.admin.com/
<AgresiV> Fahmida, in my experience if sound is outputed in speakers it sould work on headphones ... do you have built in speakers ?
<dirt> scorch_: it's more geared towards server and system administration, but it exposes you to a lot of the under the hood components and such
<Zelozelos> Fahmida, check the jack w another set of phones, check n make sure the phones are supported by the hardware ( ie can u use a headset w mic if thats what youre using
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604341/
<scorch_> dirt ok thanks
<dirt> scorch_: explains permissions, run levels, boot processes, trouble shooting, file systems, etc.
<DIFTOW> when i use software rendering.. the performance is lightning fast.. opengl is a turtle.. should be the other way around..
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: whats the gpu
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: This headphone worked even few days ago.
<DIFTOW> Nvidia GTX 580.
<DIFTOW> I know it comes with OpenGL 4
<Fahmida> Zelozelos and AgresiV, It is connected from the front panel.
<mrdeb> is it suppported per nvidia's site
<Zelozelos> fahmida did u make any changes to the sys like upgrades, updates etc?
<dirt> scorch_: and then come here an learn more by helping others fix their stuff ;)
<DIFTOW> It runs fine in Windows
<DIFTOW> Everything runs fine in Windows
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: Just like regular updates (notified by Update Manager).
<scorch_> dirt, lol true that
<DIFTOW> Its when I try to use my GPU in Ubuntu.. that im suddenly running a 1990 machine
<dirt> DIFTOW: drivers?...
<bluegoon> When I click on Windows Network, it states: Unable to retrieve folders from server, I have a windows 7 machine set to share all files and folders.
<JoshWindows> pfifo: The most I can get out of it is "invalid signature."
<bluegoon> I can ping it as well
<dirt> bluegoon: Samba
<DIFTOW> Nvidia Linux 270.41.06
<bluegoon> dirt, just installed taht
<bluegoon> dirt, that*
<Zelozelos> Fahmida, occasionally an update will mess with my sys in other ways, maybe thats the issue, does your sys have one of those smart jacks that detect what u plugged in?
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: In my Sound Preferences section, I can check my microphone, just no sound in headphone.
<bluegoon> dirt, enabled sharing, created a folder, and set permissions to all
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: the linux drivrr may be different in terms of compatibility
<keithtoo> DIFTOW: I don't know if this pertinent to your problem, but can you monitor your GPU's temperature?
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: also, windows has better drivers. that's obvious
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: I don't know.
<DIFTOW> 40 C
<cereal_> does 11.04 have a weather indicator at all?
<DIFTOW> Duke Nukem is not over heating my GPU.. its from 1997
<DIFTOW> :)
<Zelozelos> Fahmida, do u have a mic and a headphone jack or just 1 input?
<DIFTOW> Old Dos games, dont usually lag modern GPUs
<dirt> bluegoon: hrmmm
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: 2 separate jack. Mic is pink, Headphone is green.
<DIFTOW> The card is VERY cool.. thats why I have it. Way cooler than the 480.
<Berto> Hi, in 11.04 how can I stop the window maker from auto-maximizing windows that I want to move to the corner?
<keithtoo> DIFTOW: I run an NVIDIA 9800 GT - it runs around 62C normally... is 40 considered high for that card?
<Zelozelos> Fahmida, ok so its prob not one of those screwy jacks then...
<DIFTOW> no.
<DIFTOW> The card can hit 100 C.. but it never goes above 75
<DIFTOW> it has a very good cooling system
<jrmcm> I need help with a ralink usb adapter. when i connect it i get it in the network manager, and connect to an access point, but cant transfer any data. I have run diognostics the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604341/
<DIFTOW> its idle temperature is below the average.. so way better
<keithtoo> DIFTOW: kk... just wondering. Mine did some nasty things untill I pukked the card and cleaned it out
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: its not a temp issue
<keithtoo> pukked sould be pulled... typing in the dark :)
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: So, any suggestion, what should I do?
<DIFTOW> For some reason.. applications are not recognizing it for 3D acceleration\
<crash1hd> Ok so I dont know why but I rebooted my laptop and went to log into my ubuntu install and it says that the drive is missing so I loaded live cd and the partition that ubuntu was on is now unpartitioned again not sure why or how so I am in the process of reinstalling and I am at the allocate drive space and need help
<Zelozelos> Fahmida, not sure only basic trouble shooting for that is all i know
<DIFTOW> so i have to assume, the drive isn't full in use.
<mrdeb> DIFTOW: can ou try a different nvidia card
<WaltherFI> DIFTOW: ubuntu 11 or 10?
<Fahmida> Zelozelos: Okay, thanks!
<Zelozelos> np
<DIFTOW> 11.04
<DIFTOW> No.. no other cards
<bluegoon> Would XChat be the most recommended IRC client?
<crash1hd> I am going to create a partition and need to know if its to be primary or logical? its on an extended partition
<DIFTOW> My 9800 Gx2 is fried.
<DIFTOW> My 7300 GT is AGP..
<dirt> bluegoon: are you sharing from the linux to the windows, or the windows to the linux?
<DIFTOW> So, its just the GTX 580.
<bluegoon> dirt, I would actually like to share from Windows to linux
<bluegoon> dirt, is there some app I need from windows?
<bluegoon> dirt, or am I not setting something correctly on win 7?
<DIFTOW> if you know what you're doing.. I can do VPN.
<Zelozelos> bluegoon, what i did was moved anything i wanted 2 share into windows public folder (vista)
<puneet> puneet@puneet-desktop:~/Desktop$ lspci | grep audio
<puneet> <puneet> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<DIFTOW> Teamviewer or something?
<puneet> i am getting this
<puneet> my audio is not working
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, oh ok
<dirt> bluegoon: I'm kind of in the dark here, haven't shared a windows filesystem in ages, I know that Samba is needed to play nice with windows network shares
<dirt> bluegoon: trying to dig up more info now
<bluegoon> dirt, thanks dirt
<bluegoon> dirt, yea basically when I open Windows Network from Gnome, nothing is listed, though I can ping my Windows 7 machine
<puneet> help
<puneet> anyone
<bluegoon> Can someone tell me how to disable that damned keyring?! :)
<puneet> audio issue
<Flynn> Hello room
<_coder11_> how to disabled ssh
<DIFTOW> mrdeb
<puneet> need help, audio not working
<DIFTOW> are you there?
<mrdeb> yes
<Zelozelos> bluegoon, apps, accessories, passwords and encryption keys then  on the passwords tab double click on network secret for (your network ssid )
<DIFTOW> i have some information that might be useful.
<DIFTOW> can you do PM ?
<DIFTOW> plz
<FloodBot1> DIFTOW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DIFTOW> floodbot, eat me
<bazhang> DIFTOW, watch the attitude
<dirt> bluegoon: and you've tried just running "Places > Connect to server..." and selecting "Windows Share" from the list??
<dzup> 8-)
<Zelozelos> Zelozelos, oh wait, i forgot where 2 go from there
<bluegoon> Zelozelos, I dont have passwords and encryption keys listed, damn
<bluegoon> dirt, lemme check
<Zelozelos> blueg
<magn3ts> Here's to hoping windicators stay permanently postponed!
<bluegoon> dirt, lol, working :)
<bluegoon> dirt, thanks
<dirt> bluegoon: nice
<Flynn> If I install Ubuntu on my mac, can I use any wireless usb adapter that theres a linux or ubuntu driver for?  Its a power pc.
<Zelozelos> bluegoon you may have 2 edit the menu and check the box for it
<magn3ts> Also, I love reading interviews that talk about the future of Ubuntu. Makes me so excited :)
<dirt> bluegoon: welcome
<puneet> bazhang:- help
<JoshWindows> Can I change /boot
<JoshWindows> 's partition from a livecd?
<puneet> audio issue
<dirt> bluegoon: was the easiest way I could find to mount a samba share
<celthunder> JoshWindows: yes
<bluegoon> dirt, cool, thanks man
<JoshWindows> celthunder: Would you know the function?
<celthunder> JoshWindows: to change the boot partition? mount it in /tmp and do what you want with it if you meant chanve the actual partition cfdisk
<dirt> bluegoon: np
<crash1hd> Is it /boot where grub is?
<celthunder> crash1hd: yes it is (generally) though you could put it somewhere else
<crash1hd> celthunder, thanks :)
<JoshWindows> celthunder: I just mean move it from sda1 back to sda8 and making the system boot again
<puneet> any one
<dirt> puneet: audio on linux is a death trap ;) I'll try, but no promises
<dirt> puneet: what's the issue?
<celthunder> JoshWindows: grub-setup
<JoshWindows> Never mind, really. As usual, this has become a nightmare. I'll just destroy everything and put it back together again later
<puneet> no audio
<puneet> puneet@puneet-desktop:~/Desktop$ lspci | grep audio
<puneet> <puneet> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<celthunder> puneet: what's the issue
<Zelozelos> is there a way to use the grub customizer to disable the os-prober (so i can skip the menu unless i hit shift) and still have the windows loader listed (if i do hit shift)?
<celthunder> punsusing what alsa pulse oss?
<ozzy> hi
<celthunder> er puneet sorry alsa pulse or oss
<webmaker> hi ozzy,
<puneet> alsa pulse
<puneet> i connecte
<celthunder> puneet: you made sure they're not muted? whatre you using to test?
<ubuntu> What size should I make my swap space?
<dirt> puneet: and that you're using the right output
<puneet> i connected my usb headset its detectinng in the sound icon
<puneet> but no sound
<dirt> ubuntu: depends on your system
<puneet> yes check not muted
<ubuntu> dirt, ok in what regards
<puneet> yup double checked
<dirt> ubuntu: swap is used for RAM overflow and other tasks
<celthunder> puneet: what're you outputting audio off of to test?
<ubuntu> dirt, this system has 3gb of ram
<puneet> ?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: about twice the ram, if you need hibernate
<ubuntu> dirt, may be upgrading to 4
<dirt> ubuntu: e.g. you have a lot of ram, might want to lower your swap, if not a lot of RAM, maybe higher swap size
<celthunder> ubuntu: then unless you're running games and virtual machines you don't need swap
<ubuntu> celthunder, i was planing on using vms
<html_inprogress> hi
<Braiam> !sound | puneet
<ubottu> puneet: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dirt> ubuntu: not a lot of ram, lower your swap**
<celthunder> ubuntu: or recursive compiling or anything that eats ram...generally 3gb is overkill for daily tasks
<Flynn> If I install Ubuntu on my mac, can I use any wireless usb adapter that theres a linux or ubuntu driver for?  Its a power pc.
<ubuntu> celthunder, vmware I mean
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: for 3gb i'd suggest 6gb swap, enough for stuff and you can hibernate
<puneet> checking
<Speedle> any1 home?
<celthunder> ubuntu: even then, you're not going to want to set the ram of the vm higher than 2.5 gb right?
<celthunder> Speedle: no we all died in the last second
<ubuntu> celthunder, probably not
<dirt> ubuntu: Walther is correct, usually the rule of thumb is atleast the amount of ram
<html_inprogress> Ozzy, hi
<Speedle> I can see that.
<celthunder> dirt: lol overkill much?
<jjohnson> anyway of making 11.04 look like previous versions of ubuntu?
<dirt> celthunder: depends on the system... I don't run that much, but I've read various debates on what it should be
<Flynn> Anyone know about PPC Macs?
<html_inprogress> Ozzy, hi
<html_inprogress> ozzy,  hi
<WaltherFI> the rule of thumb for twice the ram is ok, as there is no drawbacks anyway
<Zelozelos> Speedle, does the gazebo in my yard count as home?
<celthunder> dirt: i've got 2gb ran 2-3 vm's at a time on  here and never had a problem with no swap...besides can always make  a swapfile later if desperate
<ozzy> hi
<WaltherFI> except for the hdd space, which everyone has anyway
<ozzy> html_inprogress, hi
<ubuntu> celthunder, what about hibernate? do I need to have at least 3gb?
<celthunder> Flynn: yeah i don't see why not
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: at least 3gb, i'd have 6
<dirt> celthunder: I agree, but diff. setups require diff. things... your home machine probably wouldn't need it, nor would a caching server, but it might be handy for a DB, etc.
<Zelozelos> is there a way to use the grub customizer to disable the os-prober (so i can skip the menu unless i hit shift) and still have the windows loader listed (if i do hit shift)?
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: you have loads of hd space anyway
<WaltherFI> Zelozelos: hiddenmenu=true
<Flynn> celthunder, I heard it has more to do with the processor than the actual OS.
<jjohnson> is there anyway to tell if graphics acceleration is turned on in 11.04
<WaltherFI> Zelozelos: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<celthunder> Flynn: why would the wireless drivers care what processor you have?
<celthunder> Flynn: i could be wrong...just doesn't make sense to me
<karaoui> hello
<Zelozelos> WaltherFI, not to comfortable messin w grub manually but ill check it out ty fir the info
<ubuntu> since this is in MB is it 1024 per gig or 1000 per gig
<WaltherFI> Zelozelos: and then run sudo update-grub2 && sudo update-initramfs -u
<celthunder> ubuntu: 1024
<bullgard4> man update-apt-xapian-index: "DESCRIPTION: Rebuild the Apt Xapian Index." What file contains the »Apt Xapian Index«?
<ubuntu> celthunder, thanks :)
<celthunder> ubuntu: software it's always 1024 hw manufacturers 1000
<karaoui> hello, can anyone see's me
<Zelozelos> WaltherFI, im runnin 10.10 is it still update-grub2 or update-grub?
<celthunder> karaoui: yes
<ubuntu> ahh
<WaltherFI> Zelozelos: 2
<Zelozelos> kk
<bullgard4> karaoui: Yes.
<karaoui> thanks
<dirt> ubuntu: celthunder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<bazhang> apt-xapian-index bullgard4
<ubuntu> ok and I only need a swap boot and / right
<jjohnson> exit
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: i'd suggest adding separate /home
<celthunder> dirt: ? lol i do just fine without swap...admit i have a 128MB swap on all my servers though
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: makes reinstalls much easier
<AgresiV> How do I disable vertical sync ? Xubuntu 10.10
<Flynn> celthunder: I don't know.  Something about intell machines "speaking different language" than powerpc.
<AgresiV> How do I disable vertical sync ? Xubuntu 10.10 / ati radeon 9250 128/128
<celthunder> Flynn: they do..
<ubuntu> WaltherFI,  Thanks :)
<dirt> celthunder: really depends on what it's being used for.
<asdfgftft> hi
<asdfgftft> i have a questopn
<bazhang> asdfgftft, then ask
<AgresiV> How do I disable vertical sync ? Xubuntu 10.10 / ati radeon 9250 128/128
<WaltherFI> ubuntu: with /home separate, you can clean install / but have all your .configs and files safe ;)
<Flynn> celthunder: I thought I remembered hearing that somewhere I could be mistakin'.
<Zelozelos> WaltherFI, dont see the line "#hiddenmenu=false" ?
<bazhang> fedorafan2, whats the question
<WaltherFI> Zelozelos: there should be something about hiddenmenu
<fedorafan2> well
<ActionParsnip> Agresiv: it may need an xorg.conf file to set it. There may be an option you can pass the driver module when it's loaded
<fedorafan2> i dont like unit
<bazhang> fedorafan2, then use classic
<bazhang> !classic | fedorafan2
<ubottu> fedorafan2: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<fedorafan2> in fedora ?
<celthunder> Flynn: powerpc vs i386 you mean? long as the code compiles fine for your architecture..try it and compile it on something else first in the format if it compiles you'll be fine...if not no...also i'm guessing theres 386/64 macs too
<WaltherFI> Zelozelos: can't remember the correct syntax it was in there, probably just #hiddenmenu
<bazhang> #fedora fedorafan2
<Zelozelos> WaltherFI, thers hidden timeout and hidden timeout quiet
<ActionParsnip> fedorafan2: fedora isn't supported here
<fedorafan2> ok
<bazhang> fedorafan2, this is #ubuntu try #fedora
<Flynn> Does anyone have a usb wireless adapter?  If so, what kind?
<AgresiV> ActionParsnip, I thought I might need Xorg.conf but it seems I can`t find it :)
<celthunder> Flynn: you can use your phone if you have an android phone
<dirt> AgresiV: have the restricted video drivers installed yea?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: may I PM please dude. Big of news for you
<fedorafan2> bauzhang is my friend
<AgresiV> I have the default drivers installed
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, of course
<dirt> AgresiV: you'll want to get the restricted closed source ones
<bazhang> fedorafan2, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<krambal> i keep getting firefox has failed to respond
<Flynn> celthundeer: sorry no phone that fancy.
<Zelozelos> Flynn, i do but i dont use it b/c its slower through the usb way, i suggest gettin a card or some other adapter
<Flynn> celthunder:  Also I wasn't planning on compiling anything.
<ActionParsnip> Agresiv: ubuntu doesn't ship with one but if you make it, it will be obeyed
<dirt> AgresiV: will give you more control over that card
<AgresiV> After hours of googling I found that my card being kinda old it`s best to leave hte default
<dirt> AgresiV: k
<krambal> and it wont let me open it up is there a process i need to close or just restart my box
<celthunder> krambal: ps x |grep firefox then kill -9 the pid or killall firefox
<celthunder> krambal: note killall is EVIL...but it works
<krambal> ps x ?
<Zelozelos> krambal, sudo apt-get purge firefox, then sudo apt-get install firefox, this will remove firefox and its settings, then re-install only suggestion i got
<Flynn> Zelozelos:  I tried a card once ended up bein' a pain, but what kind is yours if it works?
<AgresiV> ActionParsnip,
<Zelozelos> Flynn, if i remember right its a linksys
<AgresiV> ActionParsnip, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...empty file
<Flynn> Zelozelos:  Thank you.
<Zelozelos> Flynn, np
<dirt> AgresiV: have aticonfig installed?
<AgresiV> Initially X11 had no file named xorg.conf but I think I created it
<bullgard4> bazhang: I only found one file '/etc/cron.weekly/apt-xapian-index'. I found 3 directories 'apt-xapian-index'.
<celthunder> AgresiV: X by deault autodetecs setttings so it's empty..if you want to generate the one it automatically uses X --configure or something like that
<AgresiV> dirt, really don`t know
<AgresiV> dirt, I`m newer the a newbie
<AgresiV> :))
<Zelozelos> krambal, oh i forgot b4 u reinstall it make sure u updated
<bazhang> bullgard4, for future reference: /msg ubottu find xapian gives a long list, and a search link
<krambal> i am running ubuntu thru vmware on my windows 7 laptop
<krambal> .... lol
<krambal> dang it
<Zelozelos> krambal, its sudo apt-get update
<Zelozelos> i think
<ActionParsnip> Agresiv: it will be. The file doesn't exist but if you flesh it out you can add the option to disable vsync
<krambal> any good programs in ubuntu that anyone knows of that will assist with php programming
<VE2EBP> Eh guys, this is weird. I just upgraded to version 11.04 and my unity is nowhere to be found and can't even alt tab between applications...
<AgresiV> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604346/
<Zelozelos> WaltherFI, no hiddenmenu at all, can i add that line?
<paul__> доброе утро)
<bazhang> krambal, /msg alis list *php* for a php channel as its out of scope here
<Dillweed> haven't tried yet, but is it possible to install the nvidia and catalyst driver and have xorg pick up the driver needed when my usb installation to different computers?
<bazhang> paul__, #ubuntu-ru
<Dillweed> when I move*
<celthunder> krambal: vi/emacs/etc (aka the normal editors) all let you set a programming language and format accordingly...or i'm pretty sure emacs lets you i know vi does)
<ActionParsnip> Agresiv: boot to root recovery mode and it will work
<keithtoo> anyone know how I can make /usr/lib/libGL.so point to /usr/lib/nvidia-current/libGL.so instead of /usr/lib/mesa/libGL.so?
<AgresiV> ohh
<AgresiV> oke
<AgresiV> booting now thank you ActionParsnip
<celthunder> Dillweed: i wouldn't touch the catalyst drivers
<krambal> wow this is weird firefox just wont work let me restart
<krambal> brb
<mike-w> words cannot display normally in tty1,the words are displayed in one corner
<Dillweed> celthunder: the catalyst drivers not ready?
<celthunder> keithtoo: delete the symlink and remake it
<mike-w> but in tty7,everything is ok
<dirt> couldn't he have just restarted gdm?
<celthunder> Dillweed: ati is always like 5 years behind on development of drivers for linux...they're terible..just use the open source ones unless you're really desperate for something they do that the free ones don't (which isn't much)
<VE2EBP> yep, nautilus is corrupted
<keithtoo> celthunder: do I need to do a ldconfig to make everything work with it?
<Zelozelos> g-nitey nite time 2 bite the bed bugs
<VE2EBP> Can anyone tell me how to redownload nautilus so it will fix the problem?
<Dillweed> celthunder: sounds good, but can I also install the nvidia drivers too?  I have ubuntu installed on a usb drive where I use it on different computers.
<celthunder> yeah
<Flynn> I have a Mac desktop and a Gateway Net-book.  My wireless router is a cheap Belkin POS and the signal isn't very strong in the back room.  So, I want to share an internet connection between the 2 computers without physically unpluging and plugging in my ethernet cable.  I hope I'm going about this the right way
<krambal> ok woot restarting worked
<celthunder> Dillweed: yeah just install them both it should autoload automatically
<dirt> VE2EBP: sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<sunit> I am trying to write a shell script so that the script will run some command with certain scheduling.  how shall I do ?
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dillweed> celthunder: cool thanks
<gust124> hi there
<gust124> how can I add opera browser to susestudio?
<lsq> i have a problem that the shutdown button of the top right corner disappear
<bazhang> gust124, ask in #suse
<dirt> lsq: right click the top bar, select "add to panel" and then look for "shutdown"
<ActionParsnip> Dirt: aptitude isn't in a default install now so you may get users reporting "command not found" if they haven't installed it
<mrdeb> can you use susestudio to edit the ubuntu iso to add programs?
<bazhang> mrdeb, no
<dirt> ActionParsnip: ahh, didn't realize they'd dropped support for it
<mrdeb> then what
<bazhang> !remaster > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<VE2EBP> dirt, I just did that.. nothing! not even a minimize or close window is shown
<WaltherFI> dirt: support for aptitude isn't dropped iirc, just not used by default
<bazhang> dirt, just install it
<lsq>  thanks
<dirt> I have it installed...
<ActionParsnip> Dirt: its supported and in the repos. Its just not default installed in newer releases
<bullgard4> bazhang: Thank you.
<bazhang> its not in the installer cd
<VE2EBP> dirt something is totally wrong. How could i double check my installation to ensure something didn't download and install properly?
<dirt> VE2EBP: you just need to purge it's config files and such more than likely
<bullgard4> VE2EBP: Look in Synaptic if the package really installed.
<sunit> the command to be run can be seen in url http://dpaste.de/J8Ev/
<dirt> sudo aptitude purge nautilus && sudo aptitude install nautilus
<dirt> VE2EBP: sudo aptitude purge nautilus && sudo aptitude install nautilus
<VE2EBP> ok dirt, I will try that
<dirt> VE2EBP: that should uninstall it and delete all previous config files, then reinstall it fresh
<VE2EBP> ok dirt
<VE2EBP> Let's see what happens dirt. thanks
<Juv1228> anyone know if its possible to have rsync NOT use temp files?
<Flynn> How can I make Opera my default web browser.
<VE2EBP> dirt, even if I invoke nautilus in terminal, it echoes nothing like it took the command but nothing pops up!
<AgresiV> ActionParsnip, booted to recovery mode ... some select options... ran console with networking
<Chepoll> clear
<gartral> how can i start a Gobi 2000's GPS chip in ubuntu.. i installed gpsd and linked it too the Gobi's gps port on /dev/ttyUSB2.. but it wont read..
<Chepoll> gartral: did you mount it?
<dirt> VE2EBP: hmmm
<AgresiV> ActionParsnip, used X -configure... then it said to test with x -config /root/xorg.conf.new... and the black screen... waited about 4 mins and then I restarted
<dirt> VE2EBP: maybe try installing the debug version?
<gartral> Chepoll: mount it?
<AgresiV> then*
<dirt> VE2EBP: nautilus-dbg
<Chepoll> I had an issue regarding initiation of dbus-daemon, wicd upon startup. "dbus-daemon --system" should be done, and then "wicd", but upon boot I find out that they're not properly working and I have to manually enter those commands
<Flynn> How can I make Opera my default web browser?
<snoopie> hello you have link of backtrack.fr?
<dirt> VE2EBP: actuall try
<dirt> VE2EBP: nautilus --check
<Chepoll> gartral: when an I/O device is connected to computer, operating system will recognize it as an external device, and consider it as a file. For example, if you mount an external hard disk, it will only seem as a file. And you'll need to mount it, and then it will appear as a folder to you in which you can do stuff
<StepNjump> sorry dirt, I lost my other window
<iceroot> if i have a deb which is having a dependency to a newer libc6 hen my system has, i guess there is only the way to update libc6 (and break my system)?
<StepNjump> dirt, did you reply... ? sorry about that... couldn't read your reply
<gartral> Chepoll: i understand that.. but this is an internal GPS chip, connected through a USB port..
<dirt> StepNjump: not sure what the question was.
<subcool> hey, where can i get drivers for different model laptops? i have an inspiron n4020 - but no support for my cam, and the video keeps (i think) causing crashes.
<StepNjump> My system is really messed up after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 dirt
<tripelb> let me be more specific. I would like help in Wrapper for my webcam as described here: Skype in 10.04 Lucid Lynx requires a wrapper as described in http://bit.ly/d6cAGu but those instructions dont work.
<gartral> StepNjump: what's wrong?
<dirt> StepNjump: need more info.
<Chepoll> gartral: I believe it still need to be mounted
<tripelb> ^^^ I want to make my webcam work. Ubuntu Community says it will. it'works in windows and in cheese.
<AgresiV> Can anyone help ? trying to configure xorg.conf
<Chepoll> AgresiV: what exactly are you trying to do?
<puneet> puneet@puneet-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo aplay -l
<puneet> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<puneet> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
<puneet>   Subdevices: 1/1
<puneet>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> puneet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puneet> card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
<AndChat-> Avresiv: there is a sample file to make virtualbox use 1024x768 res. You can copy it and modify it to your needs (driver mainly, udev is detecting the display just fine)
<AgresiV> disable vertical sync Chepoll
<gartral> Chepoll: ok.. what do i do too mout it? i know mount params folder.. but what parameters do i pass it
<AndChat-> Agresiv: you can then add the extra option you need
<StepNjump> dirt, is there a way to reinstall all over the update from scratch on top and above? Or would recommend that I get to download the 11.04 and reinstall from scratch? Oh sorry.. just realized.. this is VE2EBP, just connected in a separate xchat windows.. Couldn't get back to my previous window because firefox froze! Still no way to alt tab between windows. Should I maybe try to reboot? Really don't know what to do dirt
<tripelb> how do I remove wine? I clicked on uninstall wine in the menus and it didnt work.
<puneet> hi
<AndChat-> Agresiv: if you get no desktop, drop to root recovery a
<puneet> audio problem
<AndChat-> And rename the file
<Chepoll> gartral: I will see to it after I start my xSession ok? feel free to repeat your quesiton here though
<Flynn> Is there a big difference between 10.10 and 11.04?
<Chepoll> I had an issue regarding initiation of dbus-daemon, wicd upon startup. "dbus-daemon --system" should be done, and then "wicd", but upon boot I find out that they're not properly working and I have to manually enter those commands
<AgresiV> AndChat-, the initial problem was I didn`t found a Xorg.conf file ... rebooted to recovery ...console... x -configure ... it said to test with x -conf /root/xorg.conf.new... did that and the screen went black.. after 4 min I restarted
<StepNjump> Flynn, I upgraded to 11.04 and I lost my main menu!
<dirt> StepNjump: oh I thought you were just having troubles with Nautilus, hmmm
<Chepoll> StepNjump: right click the top bar and add it back?
<StepNjump> yep because when I invoke nautilus, I can't see my files
<dirt> StepNjump: I haven't played with 11.04 yet, maybe try removing Unity and installing Gnome2 again??
<Flynn> StepNJump, thats why upgrades always scare me.  If it aint broke, don't fix it.
<madsailor> Flynn, yes.  new kernel, new default DE (from gnome 2 to Unity)
<AgresiV> do I have to manually change the xorg.conf.new to X11 and rename it to xorg.conf ???
<gartral> how can i start a Gobi 2000's GPS chip in ubuntu.. i installed gpsd and linked it too the Gobi's gps port on /dev/ttyUSB2.. but it wont read..
<AndChat-> Agresiv: sure but you have a desktop now right?
<StepNjump> lol Flynn! yep
<AgresiV> yup
<StepNjump> I did it flynn dirt because I wanted to try the libreoffice cuz openoffice kept crashing on me
<AgresiV> after restart I booted normal AndChat- ... in Unity 2d..
<StepNjump> chepoll, what do you mean
<kinections> i'm having a bit of trouble with the new ubuntu release, it seems to have broken my digital surround sound, does anybody know why that would happen and hwat is needed to get it back? it doesn't seem like anything but digital stereo is availble from the sound configuration.
<StepNjump> dirt, how should I do that?
<madsailor> Flynn : http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<StepNjump> dirt, what would happen if I tried to upgrade again via terminal?
<Flynn> madsailor,  last time i tried a different desktop eviroment (KDE) it was too bloated.
<AndChat-> Agresiv: you can copy the file to /etc/X11 but you will only boot to a black screen as you did before, so I woun't use it
<dirt> StepNjump: the upgrade is done, but Ubuntu moved to a new desktop UI called Unity
<dirt> StepNjump: based on Gnome3 or osmething, I'm lacking in knowledge in that dept to be honest
<AndChat-> Flynn: lxde is light
<StepNjump> dirt, I had unity already cuz I am running on a netbook
<AgresiV> AndChat-, what shall I do then ?? I really need vsync off :))
<StepNjump> ok dirt.. thanks
<fetokun> hey, I have a ubuntu server VPS and I wanna make a iso image of it
<fetokun> does anybody know how?
<dirt> StepNjump: I'm not sure man, sounds like it's just upgrade woes
<belak> in 10.04, is libvte-dev broken, or is it just me?
<gartral> StepNjump: what broke
<madsailor> Flynn, the new Unity is getting mixed reviews.  Seems polarized...some love it, some hate it, few in-between.  Luckily you have the option to startup Natty in classic mode (gnome 2)at the login screen if you don't like unity
<StepNjump> I think I will download 11.04 from the website and then will wipe out the current install with the new download by wiping the partition clean
<dirt> AgresiV: can you throw your xorg.conf in a pastebin??
<MyWay> hello, I've just upgraded to ubuntu natty x64, i see empathy letter icon, but i can't click on it, nothing happens! I can click only on my username on the top right, somebody knows if it's a bug or what?
<MyWay> ah, I'm using unity
<Submarine> Is it normal that if I run 10.10, upgrade to 11.04 does not show in update manager?
<Flynn> StepNjump, I know I feel like this kernel is like driving a car made outta junkyard parts.
<dirt> StepNjump: this is why people store their home directories on seperate partitions
<dirt> so you can just do fresh installs without losing personal files and such
<AndChat-> Agresiv: let us look what you have. I'd try the virtualbox one as well. You can always rename it out
<StepNjump> Ok, how could I backup my grub configuration files before doing this? I have a win 7 partition that I need to be able to log onto every so often. If I download Ubuntu from scratch and then install it clean on the ext4 partition, how will grub remember where my win 7 partition is located?
<tripelb> What is this about? Is it true? I'd like to understand. -- Skype 5 is not likely to work on Linux even on very powerful computers.
<tripelb> The very unpleasant fact is that Linux does not seem to be suitable for modern standards of web conferencing. There are problems with Linux audio and video drivers, Xorg, etc. (not to mention the evil PulseAudio).
<AgresiV> dirt, The one in X11 folder is empty the one marked as new can`t seem to find it...
<Flynn> madsailor, I still think If it aint broke don't fix it.  Maybe I'll try 12. whatever
<AgresiV> or maybe I missplaced it
<StepNjump> dirt, ok, I will try to remember that! It's not a big deal for me because I backed up everything on an ext hdd
<gartral> StepNjump: that should be automatic.. grub will see the win7 partition and add it.. as long as you dun nuke it
<dirt> StepNjump: yea, in that case wipe away, save yourself the headache ;)
<AndChat-> Stepnjump: the files in /etc/grub.d will need archiving then.
<StepNjump> gartral ok! Yes earlier on, after the upgrade, I had the error message BOOTMGR missing, I pressed F8 and grub found it I guess cuz it rebooted
<atlef> Submarine, you need to go into software sources and under the updates tab change to normal releases from lts at the bottom
<StepNjump> ok andchat- thanks
<dirt> AgresiV: cd /;find . -name 'xorg.conf'
<Submarine> atlef, this does not change anything
<madsailor> Flynn, yep, if 'ain't broke' is a high priority, waiting for an LTS release is the way to go ;)
<dirt> AgresiV: cd /;sudo find . -name 'xorg.conf'
<magn3ts> Does anyone have a successful way of install GNOME3 in Natty?
<tripelb> Is there voip or voip with video that works on Ubuntu? I'm lynx
<atlef> Submarine, did you run the updatemanager after the change?
<magn3ts> And please don't suggest the gnome3 team ppa, because it just royally... bothers natty.
<bazhang> magn3ts, its a PPA and unsupported. steer clear of it
<AgresiV> ./usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<Submarine> atlef, it did reload files
<stepnjump2> Sorry, lost my window again.. where is grub files located? /etc/???
<AgresiV> dirt, ./usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<dirt> AgresiV: wow, so you really don't have one lol
<atlef> Submarine, and no new release in the top of update manager?
<magn3ts> bazhang, well I'm running it in a VM and I snapshotted before I tried it, but I was just curious if there were prebuilt pkgs or anything other than building from source. I detest that the popular build scripts litters up ~.
<AgresiV> dirt, yeah... told ya :)
<Submarine> atlef, no
<bazhang> magn3ts, its not supported and in very early stages; I'd suggest re-visitiing it in some months
<atlef> Submarine, oh, ok. it showed it here. starnge
<magn3ts> bazhang, :) in a few months I'll just give 11.10 a shot, but I get your point
<atlef> *strange
<AgresiV> dirt, nothing to do ?
<magn3ts> yup, ppa broke during install of gnome-shell and after repairing it unity was trashed. lol I just can't believe how wide spread those instructions seem to be.
<dirt> AgresiV: sudo Xorg --configure
<dirt> AgresiV: should generate a generic Xorg.conf for your current configuration
<AgresiV> Fatal server error:
<AgresiV> Unrecognized option: --configure
<dirt> AgresiV: sudo Xorg -configure
<AgresiV> yeah
<dirt> AgresiV: whoops, used to --
<dirt> AgresiV: for long flags
<AgresiV> I must restart and log to console
<AgresiV> brb :D
<Flynn> Flynn is going to sleep (Flynn is timeout) C you every buddy
<dirt> AgresiV: sudo service gdm restart
<dirt> AgresiV: ??
<MyWay> I found my problem is related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/761409
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761409 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cannot click on left-most indicator on panel if a non-indicator icon appears" [Medium,Triaged]
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Setting%20up%20the%20Bridge <- how do I choose what IP to use for the bridge?
<abstrakt> like does it matter? My server has a "real IP" on the "real internet" and it also has an "internal IP" on what I assume is whatever LAN it's connected to at rackspace
<abstrakt> my home LAN is a 172 addressed space
<Vooloo> anyone know how to get netword catd RTL8111/8168B working properly?
<abstrakt> what should I use for the bridge? should I use 172 like my home lan or should I use the LAN address of the server?
<abstrakt> or something completely different?
<skpl> quiet in here.
<dirt> skpl: everyone is rebooting ;)
<AgresiV> dirt,
<bazhang> skpl, ubuntu support question?
<dirt> AgresiV: yea
<skpl> bazhang: no
<DirtyDawg> quick question, i have 10.10 installed as 11.04 install is so dim i cant see hardly anything (and yes, laptop is plugged in :p ) when "support" stops, does that mean that the packages etc wont update any longer ?
<AgresiV> dirt, Xorg -configure right ?? did that... the X -config /root/org.conf.new... and black screen again
<AndroUser> Anyone know why not Internet with usb tethering htc desire to ubuntu 11.04?
<dirt> AgresiV: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html
<dirt> AgresiV: give that a look over
<AgresiV> dirt oke I`ll let you know who it went
<dirt> AgresiV: that should work in getting your conf in place
<dirt> after that we just need to add the flag -vsync to the Modeline
<dirt> AgresiV: but we need that xorg in place and working properly first and foremost
<shuhrat> HI
<gartral> how can i start a Gobi 2000's GPS chip in ubuntu.. i installed gpsd and linked it too the Gobi's gps port on /dev/ttyUSB2.. but it wont read..
<dirt> gnaruag: sudo aptitude install gobi-loader
<dirt> gartral: sudo aptitude install gobi-loader
<dirt> gartral: never used one, but that seems like it might help...
<dirt> gartral: lsusb | grep Qual
<dirt> gartral: make sure it shows up
<NewPosix> how do you download an ubuntu package so that later you can install if from you filesystem ?
<dirt> NewPosix: sudo aptitude download [package-name]
<dirt> NewPosix: should just download the .deb file without installing
<avalon_> does anyone use moblock/mobloquer?
<NewPosix> dirt, thnks
<NewPosix> dirt, how do I install the .deb file after downloading it ?
<gueriLLaPunK> wats the command to delete everything on a ubuntu install?
<gueriLLaPunK> rm something something
<wvl> hello all
<dirt> NewPosix: sudo dpkg -i [deb file]
<AgresiV> dirt, done, mate
<dirt> gueriLLaPunK: everything?
<etfb> Does anyone else get the bug where half the icons on the new Unity indicator bar stop responding to mouse clicks?
<gueriLLaPunK> yes
<gueriLLaPunK> dirt
<avalon_> etfd: yes
<dirt> gueriLLaPunK: like in your home directory? or whole file system?
<NewPosix> dirt, rhnks again
<dirt> NewPosix: np
<etfb> avalon_: Any idea what's causing it?
<gueriLLaPunK> similar to the format C:\ *.* -y
<dirt> AgresiV: is the xorg.conf in place and working now?
<gueriLLaPunK> command
<oCean> dirt: don't let you lure into posting recursive rm from root
<gueriLLaPunK> dirt, everything
<dirt> gueriLLaPunK: sudo rm -rf /*
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gueriLLaPunK> thats it.
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks
<avalon_> etfd: no idea. i have to click the ubuntu icon on the top left hand corner and hope that the screen comes up. after that it seems to work
<nowat> Excuse me, is there anyone who could perhaps point me in the right direction towards a headless installation of ubuntu(server) and possibly using a driveless(natty live) laptop as a terminal for the server?
<ekshibarov> Hi all. Short description of my problem: when i opened home folder, i see error message(screenshot http://habreffect.ru/files/666/c6c836d56/xubuntu-fail.png). When i opened other folders in home and cd in home on terminal is ok. System: Xubuntu 11.04. When i create user on installation progrees, i checked crypt home folder. Sorry for my bad English :)
<oCean> dirt: and still.. I warned you
<AgresiV> dirt, did what website told... and I opened it :) dunno if it uses it but It`s in her place
<wvl> Another issue on narwhal: very often on reactivating a window is does not repaint. Is this a known issue?
<dirt> whoops, didn't realize that was a no no
<gueriLLaPunK> ubottu, thanks for the warning
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nowat:  easiest way. hook up a monitor/keyboard untill the install is done for the server.  (i always keep a monitor even on the servers i got in the 'back room' just in case)
<gueriLLaPunK> dirt, thanks.
<avalon_> etfd: i've also had my system appearance go nuts like twice already. it's like the window manager is crashing or something
<etfb> avalon_: Ah, I'll try that next time.  You expect a few bugs in a new version.  Would be nice if they had a bit of UAT before releasing it...
<dirt> AgresiV: if it's there it's probably being used
<Dr_Willis> nowat:  theres netboot options. but ive never used them. easier to just set up a flash drive to boot the system from for the clients. theres a factoid/wiki page ive seen for netbooting. lets see if the bot can show it.
<Dr_Willis> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<dirt> AgresiV: can you post it to pastebin?
<AgresiV> dirt, sure
<gueriLLaPunK> !penis
<oCean> gueriLLaPunK: stop it please
<gueriLLaPunK> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis
<gueriLLaPunK> lol nicer
<gueriLLaPunK> nice*
<wvl> anybody on the window repaint issue?
<etfb> avalon_: I had one interesting crash where my screen saver wouldn't switch off.  Actually, I think X just crashed and so nothing updated.  I had to reboot.
<gueriLLaPunK> I installed 11.04 for like 10 mins
<greenIT> hi, is it possible to have a calendar like in evolution without evolution, so that i can insert important events and see them in the calendar in the upper right corner?
<nowat> Dr_Willis; I got my servers earlier than I thought I would; I have no monitor for my server at the moment. (VGA) only have HDMI
<AgresiV> dirt, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604355/
<gueriLLaPunK> im sad that NTFS and ext4 dont talk to each other
<Dr_Willis> nowat:  hdmi? Hook up a spare tv. :)
<mang0> O.o
<avalon_> hook up to a spare 62 inch tv.
<etfb> How do I install a new video driver in 11.04?  I don't get any options when I run Jockey.
<x0rFox> So i pulled an SSD from a box and stuck it in my i7 14gb nvidia 260 box and booted strait to it. However when i open the nvida config i get "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." and im only geting 1280x720 but i have a Viewsonic that can push 1680x1050 but i cant adjust it. Any help because i don't want to reinstall.
<nowat> I use a TV for my desktop, server only has VGA(I don't have any useful cables)
<nowat> avalon_ I have a 32 at the moment. not big enough though :P\
<gueriLLaPunK> nowat, just VNC or NX into ur box
<avalon_> nowat: :D !!
<greenIT> is there a standalone-calendar for the upper right corner? i don't want to open evolution if i want to insert an event
<etfb> x0rFox: Might we worth googling for xrandr - that saved me one time.
<x0rFox> tried that
<x0rFox> dont display 1680x1050
<nowat> gueriLLaPunK, that is a secondary issue; I am not sure how I can get my installation without any visuals. :S
<gueriLLaPunK> VGA to HDMI adapter?
<etfb> Actually, how do I tell what video hardware I've got?  lspci was uninformative.
<nowat> gueriLLaPunK they sell those at wall mart by any chance?
<gueriLLaPunK> No
<gueriLLaPunK> frys.com
<gueriLLaPunK> ?
<zniavre> lspci |grep VGA ?
<iceroot> etfb: lspci | grep -i vga
<zniavre> ooops sorry iceroot
<tripelb> etfb lspci | grep VGA  I believe
<etfb> iceroot: All it said was "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)", which doesn't help me identify a model.
<tripelb> not vga but VGA
<Dr_Willis> ive seen even low low end tv's at walpart with dvi/hdmi/vga connections now a days
<tripelb> Tjat
<gueriLLaPunK> nowat, there isnt a cable like that
<gueriLLaPunK> need to convert analog to digital to make it work
<iceroot> etfb: maybe "lshw" is showing you the model
<gueriLLaPunK> BUT
<gueriLLaPunK> most HDTV had VGA inputs
<nowat> those are pretty expensive gueriLLaPunK, for the price you can get a few gfx cards with DVI/HDMI out
<gueriLLaPunK> why doesnt yours?
<iceroot> etfb: or maybe "lsmod" is showing you the name
<zniavre> that s strange on my pc (intel gfx) the grep VGA rendered a model number
<abrakazam> hello! Is there 3d support for the AMD HD5770 using the open source (xorg-server-ati) driver?
<tripelb> Hi gang. I want to talk voice to a friend. And maybe video. I have a Logitech Webcam. It works in skype windows. It works in video only in cheese. I looked in U'comm'docs. did it all . no way. I dont care what application. It fails to do even voice in skype. What to do?
<dirt> AgresiV: still looking for vsync disable
<dirt> AgresiV: 1 sec
<AgresiV> dirt,
<tripelb> 10.04 lucid lynx
<etfb> lshw says the same thing in a more complicated way, but it does mention that it's using the i915 driver.
<nowat> gueriLLaPunK, it does; just checked. I'm an idiot.
<maxa_> please help
<greenIT> any1 knows a calendar to replace evolution?
<maxa_> i dont know why i cant get into normal ubuntu desktop log in.
<iceroot> greenIT: sunbird
<nowat> maxa_ what exactly is your problem?
<greenIT> iceroot: will it integrate in the infopanel like the calendar in evolution?
<iceroot> greenIT: no
<maxa_> its show me terminal log in desktop
<iceroot> greenIT: sunbird is thunderbird + calendar-plugin
<paradoxaz> Hello all.
<greenIT> iceroot: well.. is there an alternative to evolution which integrates in the upper right corner in the infopanel? i like the calendar, but i don't like to start evolution everytime i insert an event...
<avalon_> maxa_: does it say something like tty1 or tty4 ?
<LetterRip> a question - why is it, if i pick english as an install, that ubuntu goes ahead and downloads every other language under the planet?
<iceroot> greenIT: sorry i dont know
<maxa_> @avalon tty1
<LetterRip> i'm never going to be loaning my laptop to somone else who is going to change the langauge
<greenIT> iceroot: k, but thx for the tip with sunbird :)
<LetterRip> and if i sell it they can reinstall the languages etc.
<gartral> dirt: the device is novatel. but yes it comes up (and 3g works but not gps)
<LetterRip> from my view it is a waste of my time and bandwidth...
<maxa_> its show ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS my desktop name tty1
<avalon_> maxa_: trying this. ctrl+alt+f12
<avalon_> maxa_: no
<avalon_> hold on
<nowat> http://oi55.tinypic.com/255jk7c.jpg new hardware for anyone interested :)
<avalon_> maxa_: ctrl+alt+f7
<joako> how do I get the program "add-apt-repository"?
<babarnazmi> Hi, all , serious issue, one of your mirror is not working in my country from last couple of days, lums.edu.pk
<babarnazmi> Please remove that mirror , so we can download anything from ubuntu site
<AgresiV> dirt, xvattr -a XV_VSYNC -v 0
<gartral> nowat: daaamn that's sexy
<babarnazmi> I am unable to download windows installer size=1.5mb software from 2 days :(
<maxa_> Avalon : thanks for the help but its show me some teest result (everything ok)
<dirt> AgresiV: that work?
<AgresiV> dirt, xvattr -a XV_VSYNC -v 0
<AgresiV> Found Xv 2.2
<AgresiV> XV_VSYNC set to 0
<AgresiV> thanks a lot mate :) I had to install xvattr in order to change attributes
<nowat> 3 * 1u Dual 3.2Ghz Xeon Proc; 4GB ECC RAM & 80GB HDD; just got them to kick around on =D
<oCean> nowat: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<babarnazmi> I need voice ?
<avalon_> maxa_: when i hit ctrl+alt+f1(through f6) it will go into that terminal screen. i've not had it show test results before...
<nowat> oCean sorry about that
<dirt> AgresiV: nice, glad it worked, I was still looking over xorg.conf config docs lol
<oCean> babarnazmi: we can read you just fine
<babarnazmi> Oh thanks oCean
<babarnazmi> Just i am frustrated about the mirror issue, mirror-cybernet.lums.edu.pk
<maxa_> this morning i have upgrade some software, and its reguest me to restart, when i restart the next log in screen not like before, its come out black screen witch request me to key in my login name and password
<AgresiV> dirt, yeah well I ctrl+f for vsync and nothing came up and then I found  http://paste.ubuntu.com/604358/
<AgresiV> in the man radeon
<abrakazam> maxa_: what has been updated?
<maxa_> abrakazam : not sure, i just update
<dirt> AgresiV: nice
<trankev> hi
<babarnazmi> And how can somebody provide mirror to ubuntu ? i don't know much upload will be required for this, but what's the procedure ?
<AgresiV> linux is hard to learn but I enjoy it every second
<trankev> is the 32 bit a better choice to use than the 64?
<maxa_> i have try sudo apt-get install gnome, but seem like its doest work
<abrakazam> maxa_: look inside /var/log/apt/history.log - the last thing should tell you which packages have been updatet
<avalon_> AgresiV: that is the truth
<abrakazam> trankev: depends. if you have less then 4 gigs of ram, stay with 32-bit
<spirals> <3 the PAE kernel
<dirt> AgresiV: it's a cruel mistress at times ;)
<siddhantchd> hey guys can anyone tell me how to upgrade firefox3 to firefox 4 in ubuntu 10.10
<abrakazam> siddhantchd: you need the ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<maxa_> abrakazam : the result show :permission denied
<babarnazmi> May i report the mirror issue again or just wait for my turn :)
<bazhang> !fx4 | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<abrakazam> maxa_: try "sudo cat /var/log/apt/history.log"
<siddhantchd> okie thanx guys
<dirt> siddhantchd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ;)
<AgresiV> dirt, It`s crule sometimes becouse newbies like me often tend to damage rather then repair or optimize .... one of the many thing I love about linux is that you have direct acces to every command line and source code
<AgresiV> not like windows press the button and it works :D you can really understand HOW it works
<nowat> babarnazmi; what is wrong with the mirror?
<babarnazmi> Its not working at all
<dirt> AgresiV: it certainly grows on you, makes other systems feel crippled at times.
<AgresiV> :))
<nowat> I can access the mirror.
<babarnazmi> Even wubi.exe (1.5mb) not downloading since last 2 days
<siddhantchd> also how to install flash and shockwave plugin for firefox
<protv> I am trying to use Sennheiser headphone which has built in sound card. When I select Senheiser from "Select Sound Card" (F6) and exit, and hwn I get back in again it has defaulted to the PC sound card. How can I set the soundcard to use that on the headphone?
<babarnazmi> Mirror-cybernet.lums.edu.pk
<dirt> siddhantchd: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<dirt> siddhantchd: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<babarnazmi> Then u download DVD/wubi.exe etc for me :) coz i can't tried a lot then joined IRC
<maxa_> abrakazam : too many.... but the last one its 0.4.1-3ubuntu1, 0.4.1-ubuntu2, conselekit and some gnome language
<siddhantchd> thanx dirt wht abt shockwave
<siddhantchd> and java
<anonissimus> is there a "terminal on a webpage" package that I am unaware of?
<dirt> siddhantchd: aptitude search [software name]
<dirt> siddhantchd: once you find what you think you're looking for
<siddhantchd> k
<babarnazmi> @nowat , is there is any option to use different mirror ?
<siddhantchd> dirt thanx a lot
<dirt> siddhantchd: sudo aptitude install [packagename]
<maxa_> how to switch terminal desktop log in to normal desktop log in?
<dirt> siddhantchd: np
<Rehan> how can i have ubuntu auto-detect my mouse/touchpad again?
<joako> How do I have apt-get follow dependancies?
<AgresiV> Do you guys know of any other option I might want to change in xorg.conf for better video performance ?
<babarnazmi> @nowat, and how can somebody provide mirrors to ubuntu ? i don't know much upload will be required for this, but what's the procedure ?
<maxa_> help
<nerdshell> what is dbus exactly ?
<nowat> babarnami you can use any mirror you want
<nowat> I am not quit sure what you are asking about the procedure babarnazmi
<abrakazam> nerdshell: a way for inter-program communication
<maxa_> i want to get my normal log in screen, what i have now its terminal log in
<maxa_> please help
<nowat> nerdshell dbus = Desktop Bus
<babarnazmi> @nowat, i mean if i want to provide , mirror service for this project, how can i do that
<skpl> mm, fritos and coffee.
<siddhantchd> dirt aptitude search [*] is not working
<bj0> i installed ntp but it doesn't seem to be setting the clock, the offset just grows continuously
<nowat> babarnazmi I am really not sure, someone here would know more than I
<bazhang> siddhantchd, for java enable the partner repo
<bazhang> !partner | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<abrakazam> nerdshell: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus
<bazhang> !java > siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd, please see my private message
<greenIT> i have a problem with thunderbird... there is no global menu :S
<AgresiV> Do you guys know of any other option I might want to change in xorg.conf for better video performance ?
<dirt> siddhantchd: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<babarnazmi> Its ok @nowat, thanks , but how to select mirror :-!!!!
<dirt> siddhantchd: you might not have it installed
<maxa_> abrakazam : did u see my answer?
<nerdshell> abrakazam: thanks ;)
<bazhang> siddhantchd, there is no shockwave for linux
<maxa_> please help me
<bazhang> babarnazmi, in synaptic package manager
<dirt> siddhantchd: apt-cache search is another method, I prefer the aptitude software myself
<babarnazmi> For downloading files, coz cyber-lums mirror is not working for me
<bazhang> dirt, that wont work unless he has the partner repo enabled
<siddhantchd> dirt i will try that
<maxa_> how to switch terminal log in back to normal log in desktop????????????????????//
<bazhang> maxa_, patience
<abrakazam> maxa_: yes. we could try to see through some other logs. but its going to be complicated if you only have console access to the machine. could you try starting the machien with a livecd so you can post the content of logfiles?
<maxa_> Bazhang : soryy
<maxa_> sure, i will try
<greenIT> i have a problem with thunderbird: the thunderbird-globalmenu is installed, but there is no global menu when i open thunderbird.... can any1 help me plz?
<siffar> hi guys
<usr13> abrakazam: pastebinit /var/log/syslog  and  pastebinit /var/log/messages  will work from cli
<siffar> I have a small problem
<Bacta> Hi. Is there any way I can programmatically inspect a runningp program's UI?
<maxa_> abrakazam : u mean post the content of logfile here?
<babarnazmi> @nowat, synaptic package manager ????? i m unable to download ubuntu :) how can i use package manager inside ubuntu :)
<protv> !asoundconf
<abrakazam> maxa_: no. try to post it on pastebin and post the link to it
<bazhang> maxa_, to paste.ubuntu.com
<protv> Any idea what the command "asoundconf" been replaced with?
<usr13> Bacta: Not sure what you really are after, but you can run it from a terminal and watch or look back on the terminal messages as it runs.
<siffar> I had used encryption for /home when I installed 11.04. Now I have upgraded the harddisk and I want to copy my /home folder
<Dr_Willis> !find asoundconf
<ubottu> Found: asoundconf-gtk
<greenIT> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<hot_wheelz> what is the best way to do BD playback  in 11.04?
<siffar> in my old hardisk all it shows are two small files
<maxa_> bazhang : abrakazam : thanks
<siffar> what to do?
<hot_wheelz> BD = blu-ray
<usr13> hot_wheelz: what is  BD  ?
<usr13> Ok
<protv> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<abrakazam> maxa_: as usr13 said - if you havent already tried the livecd its also possible to stay at the terminal using pastebinit
<veronica> hi
<Bacta> usr13: I want to write some code that can render an existing application's UI in a web browser so need to know what's being drawn to screen
<veronica> exist a chat in spanish?
<bazhang> veronica, #ubuntu-es
<veronica> sorry for mi bad english xD
<veronica> no found
<hot_wheelz> usr13,  do you know?
<bazhang> veronica, /join #ubuntu-es
<veronica> yes! xD thx
<veronica> xaoo
<veronica> bye
<siffar> Can anyone help me? :O
<babarnazmi> Mirror 58.65.218.244 @ cybernet-lums is 22ms away from me, but it is responsing very very slow, dead slow i mean
<pankaj_sharma> ya
<maxa_> abrakazam : ive put live cd in, then now open the terminal????
<bazhang> babarnazmi, choose another from synaptic package manager then
<usr13> hot_wheelz: Still not sure what you are after exactly.
<pankaj_sharma> siffar, .
<babarnazmi> I didn't install ubuntu yet
<siffar> hi pankaj_sharma
<babarnazmi> I m still trying :) from two days
<Dr_Willis> siffar:  thers some way you hav to mount the encrypted home to access the files. but ive never done so.
<babarnazmi> Other then that
<babarnazmi> ?
<usr13> hot_wheelz: YOu want to back up a partition or the whole drive onto a CD?
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<bazhang> babarnazmi, try that first
<babarnazmi> How ? when download is not starting :)
<siffar> Dr_Willis, i dont know what tool to use. I do have the passphrase for the volume
<bazhang> babarnazmi, switch mirrors, then sudo apt-get update
<usr13> hot_wheelz: http://pastebin.com/2WjDfyP3
<babarnazmi> @bazhang, currently i can't download a thing , and i m keep asking how to change mirror, if not using ubuntu :)
<siffar> pankaj_sharma, I have problem with encrypted /home
<Dr_Willis> siffar:  i never use encrypted homes. so no idea on the details. the forums or the askubuntu web site may have  an answer.
<abrakazam> maxa_: mount the partition of your drive where the root directory (/) is located
<Dr_Willis> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<bazhang> babarnazmi, thats not an ubuntu issue if you dont want to ubuntu mirrors
<Dr_Willis> siffar:  i see that same q asked often enough in here. but never seen a quick answer
<hot_wheelz> usr13, i  want to know  the best way to get playback so i can play  blu-ray discs on my laptop
<siffar> Dr_Willis, i will have to look there I suppose, thanks for help :)
<abrakazam> maxa_: do you know how to do that?
<maxa_> abrakazam : no, sorry
<babarnazmi> Bazhang, if you open ubuntu.com from windows, and click on download, u will not have any option to select mirror , that's the problem in downloading ubuntu , coz of bad mirror
<usr13> hot_wheelz: Well, I've only done playback for regular CDs and DVDs so I suppose you'll need to ask someone else.
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<babarnazmi> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<abrakazam> maxa_: have you started a gnome or a kde session?
<bazhang> babarnazmi, you want the ubuntu iso? choose alternative from the homepage then
<babarnazmi> Ok
<hot_wheelz> usr13,  ok thanks
<babarnazmi> @bazhang, thnx
<maxa_> abrakazam : in live cd?
<bazhang> babarnazmi, or try the torrents
<usr13> hot_wheelz: Look at the above info about blueray
<maxa_> abrakazam : im not even know how to run it
<abrakazam> maxa_: yes. when you insert e.g. a ubuntu livecd it should start automatically in somekind of graphical desktop
<maxa_> abraham : then what should i do now?
<maxa_> abrakazam : the what should i do now?
<MK``> is it possible to downgrade to 10.10 if 11.04 does not work for me after upgrading?
<abrakazam> maxa_: hmm. i think usr13 idea was the better one :/. its only more trouble this way. try to start the pc without the livecd as normally
<Dr_Willis> MK``:  not really
<novitololo> hi.  I'm installing Ubuntu in a hard disk that I have partitioned in two ext4 partitions, one for home and one for root.  But, it's possible to say at installation time that I want the root in one part, and home in that other partition?
<MK``> hm
<Dr_Willis> MK``:  a clean install of 11.04 may work better
<abrakazam> maxa_: sorry for the bad idea :(
<bazhang> MK``, try classic
<MK``> I mean I will be using classic
<MK``> but, I do not want to break my stuff :P
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  you can set up customized partion layouts in the installer yes..
<bazhang> MK``, or give unity-2d a try
<usr13> abrakazam: What is maxa_'s problem?
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  or you can set up a dozen specialpartions if you wanted. :) /tmp and so on.
<abrakazam> maxa_: he gets not graphical desktop on boot
<abrakazam> ..
<novitololo> Dr_Willis: I'm at the point that I'm seeing all partitions, but I don't see how can I say install root there, and home there
<novitololo> I just see the partitions and I have to choose one to "install"
<abrakazam> usr13: he gets no graphical desktop on boot
<abrakazam> ...
<usr13> abrakazam: After what...?  Trying to install a video driver?
<novitololo> ok I see it now
<novitololo> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<abrakazam> usr13: he updated some packages
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  the partitoning tool had some other/advanced button i recall. You select the partitionm,  puill down menu/button to tel it to mount to /  or /home
<Dr_Willis> novitololo:  dont forget your swap partition also. :)
<usr13> abrakazam: If that's the case, he can prolly just mv or rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxa_> usr13 : i not even know what i install on upgrade this morning
<usr13> maxa_: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> What does that say? ^^
<maxa_> usr13 : i have to take out the livecd first
<novitololo> Dr_Willis I've a NTFS to be shared between windows/ubuntu, do I have to specify something in there?
<usr13> maxa_: Well if you have it mounted you can look at it and see.
<usr13> maxa_: Is the filesystem mounted now?
<maxa_> usr13 : no
<usr13> maxa_: well just boot it again and see.
<babarnazmi> @bazhang, no wubi.exe found in alternative download mirrors :) and by clicking on "download" and "location near me" links it is redirecting me to cyber-lums.edu.pk which is choked, or connected on dialup :)
<gueriLLaPunK> nowat, im glad you found the VGA input on ur HDTV. Remember, VGA does support 1080p :) (1920x1080)
<maxa_> usr13 its ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf its???
<usr13> maxa_: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rhalff> peopleeee, I don't really understand the dock icon for online availability ? I can put myself online there and messages will popup, but if I click the message it will do nothing, and I have to manually start a messenger
<bj0> i installed ntp but it doesn't seem to be setting the clock, the offset just grows continuously
<maxa_> usr13 : nothing happen, not mount
<abrakazam> maxa_: are you still running the livecd?
<usr13> bj0: It will in time, but if you want to set it now, do   ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<maxa_> abrakazam : no
<usr13> bj0:    sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<abrakazam> maxa_: good. so if you have done the above command, restart the pc and see what happens
<usr13> maxa_: Did you issue command   rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ?
<usr13> maxa_: Yea restart or do  startx
<Vooloo> how can a driver load then I have blacklisted it?
<usr13> maxa_: You can just issue command   startx   and see what  happens.
<maxa_> abrakazam : usr : I LOVE YOU
<usr13> haha...
<abrakazam> usr13: thank you for helping :)
<usr13> maxa_: your welcome
<usr13> abrakazam: NP
<abrakazam> maxa_: your welcome :)
<kara> hi i cannot find the Startup in this laptop
<Dr_Willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kara> i want to run the calculator everytime i start... but there is not startup in the start menu
<maxa_> usr13 : abrakazam : thanks very much!!!! its work!! definitely love you both!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> These factoids need tweajked for unity. :)
<bj0> usr13: thanks, i tried that, it worked when i ran it, but then the offsett just started growing again
<bazhang> kara, in unity 11.04?
<usr13> maxa_: glad to be of service
<kara> yes i think
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bj0> usr13: and after a day it is off by almost an hour
<Rods_Tiger> what's going on with libreoffice and openoffice.
<kara> actually i have no start menu, i have an application-places-system menu at the top
<Dr_Willis> kara:  you can just pin the launcher to the panel at the left if you wanted to,
<usr13> bj0: You can tweak the hardware clock and I would guess that is the trouble.  Just a sec.
<Dr_Willis> kara:  Oh. you are not using Unity then.
<kara> should i use unity?
<Dr_Willis> kara:  depends on what you want. Youseem to be thinking in windows terms...
<bj0> usr13: it seems like the ntpd isn't setting the clock at all, it's pulling the right info from other servers
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, 11.04 uses libre
<Dr_Willis> kara:  You could just drag the calculator icon from themenu to the desktop and have a launcher there for it when needed
<kara> ok thanks
<Rods_Tiger> I did an update last night and openoffice was installed
<Dr_Willis> !manual | kara
<ubottu> kara: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, thats not 11.04 then
<Rods_Tiger> yes it is, why are you telling me it isn't
<bazhang> Rods_Tiger, 11.04 does not use openoffice
<kara> is unity easier to use?
<Rods_Tiger> then why did openoffice get installed last night?
<megamanx1978> Can someone please help me with play on linux I am getting this error trying to install the Oblivion DVD: http://imagebin.org/152126
<Dr_Willis> kara:  its very differnt.  Try a 11.04 live cd to test it out.
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978:  sounds like disk based copy protexction is preventing you from playing that game.
<abrakazam> securom problems under linux. the end is nigh
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | megamanx1978
<ubottu> megamanx1978: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> megamanx1978, #winehq for particular apps
<megamanx1978> I am using the real legit dvd
<abrakazam> megamanx1978: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Linux
<Dr_Willis> megamanx1978:  its dosent matter that you are 'legally right' their protection software is having issues in wine.
<babarnazmi> @bazhang, no wubi.exe found in alternative download mirrors :) and by clicking on "download" and "location near me" links it is redirecting me to cyber-lums.edu.pk which is choked, or connected on dialup :)
<bazhang> megamanx1978, #winehq for that
<usr13> bj0: You can sync the hardware clock with hwclock      hwclock -w
<usr13> bj0: sudo hwclock -w
<bazhang> babarnazmi, you get the livecd, wubi on that
<babarnazmi> Oh, ok, thanks , let me try that
<usr13> bj0: There is a way to adjust the speed of the hardware clock and I'm searching for info on that.  Still looking ....
<lsq> is there statistic software like spxx or minitab
<bj0> usr13: so what's the problem? ntpd can't keep up with the hw clock?
<usr13> bj0: I'm sorry, I did not say it right above, let me re-write the above comment
<madsailor> will the upcoming keynote at the UDS  on monday be available online..and if so, where?
<bj0> i thought it just wasn't setting the clock as it should (it worked in 10.10)
<usr13> bj0: You can sync the system time to the hardware clock with command:  hwclock -w
<bazhang> madsailor, probably a livecast and there will be a channel on freenode as well
<bj0> usr13: i ran ntpdate again, then did that hwclock command, then started ntpd
<bazhang> madsailor, #ubuntu-uds is the channel
<madsailor> bazhang, thanks.
<bj0> offset was low, but it just starts growing again
<html_inprogress>  hey
<html_inprogress>   how do i get JULinux ??  the torrent is bronken
<infinitum-Omega> Hi, I'm getting the following in the kernel log
<abrakazam> html_inprogress: first - whats julinux? second - this is the ubuntu channel
<gartral> hey guys, anyone know the optimal SNR for reading gps?
<babarnazmi> @bazhang, finally able to download files from wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide -> then releases.ubuntu.com , but please register my complain for cyber-lums.edu.pk, because of it, people from my country are having serious issues
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<html_inprogress> its a dristo thats just like ubuntu/xubuntu ,,, just a different name
<oCean> html_inprogress: but offtopic here, we can't help you with that
<BlouBlou> html_inprogress: Anyways, there is not supported here
<infinitum-Omega> http://pastebin.com/Ljzv0nWX
<Rods_Tiger> how can I send you a clipping of the terminal output from last night's update, in which it installed openoffice all over again.
<raven_> 11.04 unison does not connect to other machine
<infinitum-Omega> anybody have any idea where i should look for help?
<blubaustin> hello
<Pudabudigada> Hello, odd problem here, I can't kill the boinc process in with 'top'
<html_inprogress> is there a channel?
<usr13> bj0: Well, I've not found what I was looking for, but I read once that there is a way to slow down or speed up the hardware clock.  You could give me  your email address and I could send it to you later if I find it, or you can just search for the info on your own.   But for now, you could set a crontab job to reset the time peroidically, like 2 or 3 times a day, but that's a terribly ugly workaround.
<Pudabudigada> It's taking up all my CPU time
<blubaustin> can't use the killall command?
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: tried kill -9 ?
<Pudabudigada> I use top, the type 'k, enter'
<usr13> bj0 Let me look again
<Pudabudigada> and then a new process spawns
<Pudabudigada> And I type the PID :p
<megamanx1978> Does wine support games with DRM yet?
<bj0> usr13: thanks, i'll keep looking, if i get desperate enough i might try the ntp mailing lists :)
<blubaustin> Well I'm having a problem trying to compile pxclient and this is the error its kicking out http://paste.ubuntu.com/604364/
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, What will kill -9 do?
<raven_> 11.04 how to start applications by dropping files on it on panel
<Pudabudigada> Will it ask me which process?
<abrakazam> megamanx1978: there is a list of supported games on the wine webpage
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Rods_Tiger> I can't very well type 156 lines in here, the text box isn't that big
<blubaustin> if you just type kilall and hit tab a few times it will give u a list of processes.
<Pudabudigada> Thanks
<blubaustin> then find the process you want to kill, then type killall and its name
<infinitum-Omega> Random freezes just once per startup, getting this error http://pastebin.com/Ljzv0nWX
<atlef> !paste | Rods_Tiger
<ubottu> Rods_Tiger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: it will kill a process instantly. you need the pid though
<blubaustin> killall*
<raven_> 11.04 unison does not connect to other machine
<raven_> 11.04 how to start applications by dropping files on it on panel
<coony> hi
<Pudabudigada> so if the PID is 0000, what would I type?
<blubaustin> kill 0000
<Pudabudigada> 'k :p
<Pudabudigada> It won't change, will it?
<abrakazam> megamanx1978: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Younder> sudo kill -9 0000 probably..
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  that just puts an icon on it to launch it later.. it dosent autostart it.
<Rods_Tiger> I've copied and pasted it in.
<raven_> Dr_Willis, how to change that to the old behaviour
<html_inprogress> megamanx1978,   i think ,,, but  can i get some help with command and conqur,, red alater
<Dr_Willis> isent the PID of 0000 like for 'init' ?
<Pudabudigada> Killed it.
<Pudabudigada> It respawned.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  what old behavior>? ive never seen any gnome panels work that way.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Rods_Tiger> this is the url of the website I copied it to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604366/
<Rods_Tiger> can you see it from here?
<Younder> makes sense if it's a essential kernel demon
<raven_> Dr_Willis, it did before ubuntu get more and more annoying
<blubaustin> you can add program to startup programs under system>prefrences.
<blubaustin> startup applications, then click add.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  no idea. i dont ercall gnome ever working that way
<bullgard4> Where does the command '/msg ubottu find xapian' look for the catchword xapian?
<usr13> jb0 I think this is it, look at the part about  "The Adjust Function"  at  http://linux.die.net/man/8/hwclock
<Pudabudigada> DR_Willis I just tried dropping a file onto a panel application, Raven is right.
<StarClaw> Hey
<Rods_Tiger> I don't think anyone else can see it, it's only on my Macs browser
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  perhaps you can clarfiy what hes saying then...
<Rods_Tiger> do I need to save it, or send it somewhere?
<raven_> Dr_Willis, why ubuntu more and more becomes to having fun with repairing the system like windows instead of being able to work with it
<protv_> How can I cahnge the order of sound card (set default sound  card)? I have two sound cards "cat /proc/asound/modules", how can I make the second one the default one?
<Pudabudigada> I think he means 'how can I stop applications opening files I drop on them?'
<Pudabudigada> And that process won't die >.<
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  if you have an actual support question - ask it.
<Dr_Willis> Pudabudigada:  :) not sure what hes meaning now...
<raven_> 11.04 unison does not connect to other machine Dr_Willis
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more Dr_Willis
<raven_> 11.04 how to start applications by dropping files on it on panel Dr_Willis
<Rods_Tiger> can anyone other than myself see the lines from the terminal I just copied into that web page?
<Dr_Willis> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<Rods_Tiger> or is it just me, here?
<atlef> Rods_Tiger, i see it, but do not know what the problem is
<Rods_Tiger> ah, good
<Rods_Tiger> no, I don't either
<ubuntu> hi
<usr13> Rods_Tiger: Sure, we can see all  156 of them.
<blubaustin> hi
<Rods_Tiger> excellent. I thought it was just this page on my Mac, but obviously it's being broadcast to the world as well
<sunit> I want to know whether we can add a job into the crontab using a shell script. If possible, how ?
<Dr_Willis> sunit:  i would say its possible.. but the details.. i would have to research
<Pudabudigada> So, is there a way to stop boinc from spawning a new process when I kill it, or, even better, stopping it starting at all unless I tell it to.
<brontosaurusrex> how to use googleearth-package ?
<infinitum-Omega> Can anyone tell me what's up with this error, pc freezes then continues after a while http://pastebin.com/Ljzv0nWX
<Dr_Willis> !google-earth
<Dr_Willis> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<usr13> !pastebin | Rods_Tiger
<ubottu> Rods_Tiger: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sunit> Dr_Willis: thanks. but how can I do that ?
<blubaustin> >_>
<Dr_Willis> brontosaurusrex:  you install that packge.. that packate then installs the actual GE. i recall
<abrakazam> hm. coming back to the question that brought me here :D - does anybody know if the 3d-support is working for the AMD hd57** series of graphic cards using the open source driver?
<Rods_Tiger> I'll do it again, then
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis, right, i did make-googleearth-package so far
<Dr_Willis> sunit:   Im not even sure how you acca cron job from teh command line . that would be step 1. then figure out how to automate it.
<brontosaurusrex> Dr_Willis, and it is doing something ...
<Dr_Willis> sunit:  worse case. Yiou may need to use a script that calls upon the power of sed/awk/perl :)
<oCean> sunit: you can use the /etc/cron.d for that. Just create a script that creates a new 'cron' file there
<Rods_Tiger> This is the new page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604368/
<sunit> Dr_Willis: thanks again
<Rods_Tiger> same as the old page
<BlouBlou> brontosaurusrex: if you downloaded it from web, use "chmod +x file" and "./file"
<BlouBlou> it will open the installer
<Pudabudigada> Is there a way to see what applications open themselves on boot? Other than the gui tool in the system menu, that is.
<brontosaurusrex> BlouBlou, no, thats actually in repos, but not clear on how to use it
<atlef> Pudabudigada, bootchart
<Pudabudigada> cheers
<BlouBlou> brontosaurusrex: I think it's in repos, but, is it updated? it may not work with google servers
<sunit> oCean: how can I create a script that creates a new cron in /etc/cron.d ?
<Pudabudigada> Is there a CLI way to do it?
<Pudabudigada> Something that's built into ubuntu.
<brontosaurusrex> well, seems like it got the earth.bin, but the dependencies will bork, will see ...
<Rods_Tiger> there's no explanation why openoffice was reinstalled last night, when it had previously all changed to libreoffice and still says libreoffice on the left hand sidebar?
<bullgard4> Where does the command '/msg ubottu find xapian' look for the catchword xapian?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  you mean where is ubottus database at?
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Thrawn> i downloaded tuxguitar through ubuntu software center but i got no sound in it; inside tuxguitar one can configure MIDI Sequencer and MIDI Port but theres only one option available each; namely TuxGutar Sequencer and Midi Through Port-0 [14:0]. Help?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: If you want to see the services that are running, do:   service --status-all    You can also look at the output of  ps aux   There's also top
<atlef> !grub | atlef
<ubottu> atlef, please see my private message
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Why do you twist my words? I asked what I asked. I do not know anything about "ubootus database".
<usr13> Pudabudigada: top
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  because what you asked is not clear...
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Ah! What is not clear in it?
<Dr_Willis> 'cachword' ?
<Pudabudigada> I use top, I want to know the startup applications, and the gui tool in the system menu doesn't show boinc.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: A catchword is the word you search for in a query.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  that command sends a command tothe bot.. it looks up stuff in its database of factoids..
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  so what exactly what sort of answer are you expecting for 'where' ? its in the bots database.. that database is stored on a server..
<protv_> Cananyone please tell how to change the order of what I see in "cat /proc/asound/modules"?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: wHERE CAN i FIND THE "DATABASE OF FACTOIDS" AND READ IT OUT?
<Dr_Willis>  ubottu | Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  ubottu.com it seems like..
<Thrawn> can any1 tell me why i get no midi sound in ubuntu
<usr13> bullgard4: If you do   /msg ubottu !audio   you will see a private message from ubottu.
<sunit> oCean : how shall I use shell script to create a cron in /etc/cron.d ?
<nix4free> Help, please! Desktop allmost freezes (Ubu 11.4-gnome, classical desktop on Asus eee1000, ARM 1.6Ghz) Who can help me with this?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I will do some snooping according to the information which you just gave me. --  Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> sunit:  'proper use of 'echo > /pathj/to/file.txt'  is one dirty way
<iceroot> sunit: echo "* * * * * foo" > /etc/cron.d/foobar
<oCean> sunit: by using something like this: echo "*/5 * * * * root /path/to/script >/dev/null 2>&1" >> /etc/cron.d/mycronjob  (will run every 5 minutes as user root)
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more Dr_Willis
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Thanks, checking the man page now to find out what all the symbols mean!
<cyningstan> What's the best place for advice on a PHP configuration issue in Xubuntu 10.10?
<raven_> 11.04 how to start applications by dropping files on it on panel
<oCean> iceroot: in the cronfiles under /etc/cron.d I think a username should be specified
<raven_> 11.04 unison does not connect to other machine
<iceroot> oCean: yes you are right
<Rods_Tiger> I didn't realise the Asus eee1000 uses an ARM
<iceroot> Rods_Tiger: its not
<usr13> Pudabudigada: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<Dr_Willis> I notice several Unison questions at the askubuntu.com site. But i never use Unison.
<brontosaurusrex> and a dummy one: where do i turn-off the screen-savers, i get locked input screen after a while?
<nix4free> @ Rods: sorry, Intel Atom, of course
<Rods_Tiger> ah
<raven_> Dr_Willis, it stops at "connecting server..."
<sunit> iceroot: ok
<bullgard4> usr13: To me it is not so important if the message that I obtain, is private. I'd rather like to know what is the set from which I get a subset in the answer.
<Pudabudigada> It shows [+] boinc-client
<Pudabudigada> That means it is a startup application?
<zen> at grub menu keyboard not working
<cyclopse> My ip messenger won't work on ubuntu 11.04, can anyone solve this problem
<sunit> oCean: thanks. I am trying and then I shall ping you again
<usr13> Pudabudigada: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications  #Will bring up a  GUI window showing Startup Programs.
<iceroot> cyclopse: we even dont know what an ip messenger is
<Rods_Tiger> It seems as though openoffice was secretly installed last night but it's being kept covered up. Must be a conspiracy.
<Dr_Willis> zen:  ive had some machines not work with grub with a USB keyboard. but did work with a Ps2 keyboard. a few were fixed by the 'legacy-usb' setting in teh bios
<Thrawn> does ubuntu 10.10 comes with ALSO or OSS?
<robin0800> raven_, are you certain it is set up properly?
<Thrawn> ALSA*
<Pudabudigada> usr13,
<raven_> robin0800, it is
<iceroot> Thrawn: pulseaudio
<Skalman12> hi - in kde (if I remember correctly) you can use multiple folders for the desktop at the same time - is there any similar solution for Gnome or Unity?
<Pudabudigada> *usr13, I tried that, it doesn't show boinc
<Dr_Willis> Thrawn:  ALSA
<cyclopse> ts an application to communicate and transfer files on lan, you can find it in software center
<Dr_Willis> pulse audio uses alsa.
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: have you tried to uninstall the boinc-client?
<dragonkeeper> how do i uninstall unity completely ?
<omid_> hi. i updated ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.4 and it really put me in trubles.how can i downgrade it back to 10.10 or 10.4? the unity desktop sucks and in grub2 i cant access my opensuse installition
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, That's next on the list, I'd prefer to fix it though.
<usr13> Pudabudigada: what is boinc ?
<Dr_Willis> dragonkeeper:  what are you going to use instead?
<abrakazam> usr13: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
<dragonkeeper> Dr_Willis  gnome 3
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Like set@home
<abrakazam> i guess
<Pudabudigada> usr13, But with support for lots of projects.
<Dr_Willis> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<nix4free> omid: try to log in with classical desktop;
<Pudabudigada> *seti@home
<dragonkeeper> well that wasnt really an answer to my question =S
<omid_> dragonkeeper yes. gnome3 is way better than unity. i really cand understand why ubuntu developers switched from gnome to unity
<nix4free> @ omid: try to log in with classical desktop first; otherwise you might need to set up the whole machine again
<Jordan_U> !classic | omid_
<ubottu> omid_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<cyclopse> Is anyone using IP messenger on ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> dragonkeeper:   Gnome3 is not really supported here by us yet.. so thats proberly teh best answer you are going to get.
<Jordan_U> omid_: What happens when you try to boot OpenSuSe?
<Dr_Willis> I imagine there will be tons oif breakage if you try to remove unity.
<BlouBlou> omid_: Becayse they wanted to use their own enviroment, I think that's the reason
<dragonkeeper> well my question was how do i uninstall unity  not is gnome 3 compatible
<novitololo> I've an IP cam but I don't know it's current IP.  Is there any tool in Ubuntu that I can connect to that cam (ethernet) and get its IP??
<Dr_Willis> I have seen guides for compiling gnome3 and haveing it work alongside unity
<BlouBlou> dragonkeeper: Search it in Synaptic and just unistall it
<Dr_Willis> which gets around needing to remove unity.
<omid_> jordan_U the opensuse booting proccess is shown and nothing happens. in my laptop i was forced to remove ubuntu and reinstall suse(which i use most of time)
<usr13> Pudabudigada: http://pastebin.com/Ge1CqsZ3
<zen> Dr. Willis thanks, i will try
<Jordan_U> omid_: So you get stuck at a boot splash screen?
<dragonkeeper> well i have gnome 3 on here just it doesnt  work well with unity
<Dr_Willis> I thought if you just inzstalled gnome3 from the ppa's you dident have to remove unity. it would do so..
<Pudabudigada> usr13, ?
<Dr_Willis> but the whole unuity+g3 stuff is in such a state of flux right now. who knows untill you try. :)
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: have you tried to stop the boinc client using the commandline?
<raven_> 11.04 unison does not connect to other machine
<Pudabudigada> abhinav_singh,
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Just showing what the options are, (from the repos)
<omid_> BlouBlou why other major distros like SUSE,Redhat, debian etc dont try to create their own environment?
<Pudabudigada> oops
<omid_> Jordan_U yes.
<saimanoj> my hp printer is not working after installing unity
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, Yes, it respawns instantly.
<Pudabudigada> usr13, yeah, the one I'm having the problem with is -client
<usr13> Pudabudigada: So it's running and  you are trying to stop it?
<Pudabudigada> Yup
<brontosaurusrex> ok the earth installer from repos did it, it was:  make-googleearth-package and sudo dpkg -i ./googleearth_6.0.2.2074+0.6.0-1_i386.deb (and thats it)
<Pudabudigada> And it comes back
<Dr_Willis> omid_:  i rember when ximian sort of forked gnome years ago.. :) so weirder things have happened.
<eXp`iRc|65082> ciao
<saimanoj> My hp printer is not working after installing unity. It worked well with Maverick 10.10. Now , my job is being marked as completed without really getting done.
<eXp`iRc|65082> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: if its some kind of daemon, try to stop the daemon
<robin0800> raven_,  mine needed a reboot before it would connect
<freak4pc> Hello,
<usr13> Pudabudigada: see if it has a script in /etc/init.d/  and chmod it -x
<freak4pc> I have a weird graphics glitch
<siddhantchd> can anyone tell me how to auto mount and ntfs partition on startup?
<freak4pc> while trying to install
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, I used sudo kill -9 [pid]
<freak4pc> Ubuntu 11.04 with WUBI
<usr13> Pudabudigada: And then kill it and it will stay killed.
<Pudabudigada> usr, will do, ty.
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: yeah because there is still the daemon running which spawns the boinc.client
<zen> Dr. Willis, legacy-usb  was answer, many many thanks!
<Vooloo> is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf the correct file to blacklist network cards?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: ls -l /etc/init.d/ |grep boinc
<omid_> Dr_willis i want to download Kubuntu.is that any major changes in kubuntu 11.4? like the ones in ubuntu?(i dont mean unity)
<theos> hi! i have a usb optical mouse. on some good days it works but on some bad days it just shows error "Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" i dont think that the mouse is bad. it works perfectly fine sometimes. what can be the solution? help!!
<Pudabudigada> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5745 2010-09-20 01:08 boinc-client
<Jordan_U> omid_: Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<saimanoj> hello, will anyone answer my problem
<Dr_Willis> zen:  :)  i had a little ps2 hooked to my old pc ages ago untill i saw that setting. However I DID have issues with windoes with that setting enavled.. so watch out
<Pudabudigada> Command returns that.
<Dr_Willis> omid_:  its basically the same. KDE did its major changes ages back. :)
<nix4free> has anyone an idea, why my cpu shows a load of 100% while the system-monitor doesn't show a single process, that sucks so much?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<raven_> robin0800, reboot does not remove the problem
<Dr_Willis> omid_:  all the core ubuntu stuff (kernel and drivers) are the same as 11.04
<usr13> Pudabudigada: And then kill it.
<zen> Dr_Willis,  i will remember that :)
<omid_> Jordan_U i removed ubuntu and reinstalled suse.now i wanna install ubuntu again and dont want to put in the same truble.
<freak4pc> Please Assist ... I'm really stuck - right when trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 with WUBI ... i really wanna try Ubuntu after windows... http://i54.tinypic.com/2hn1gyc.jpg
<gartral_> gpsdrive wont see my working gps, google earth wont work with intel IGPs on linux. ANY alternative?
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: http://tinyurl.com/3yg7r9w
<Jordan_U> omid_: It's hard to tell how to avoid the problem without knowing exactly what the problem is.
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Didn't work, persistant little pest, it seems.
<abrakazam> so try "sudoy /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop"
<siddhantchd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bj0> usr13: were you talking about "adjtimex", mentioned in this thread: http://fixunix.com/ntp/67593-ntp-high-jitter-reject-condition.html
<abrakazam> *sudo
<siddhantchd> anyone has answer to my query ??
<Pudabudigada> Excellent, I'll try this, thanks abrakazam
<nix4free> freak4pc: try ubuntu 10.10 (version 11.4 is not that stable yet)
<atlef> !mount | siddhantchd
<ubottu> siddhantchd: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<theos> hi! i have a usb optical mouse. on some good days it works but on some bad days it just shows error "Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" i dont think that the mouse is bad. it works perfectly fine sometimes. what can be the solution? help!!
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Well, put it back the way it was.  chmod +x /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<usr13> Pudabudigada: did you try /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop   ?
<rohtash> hi i am rohtash
<abrakazam> hi rohtash :D
<omid_> Dr-Willis and Jordan_U now i have suse installition along with windows7 on my laptop.i'm a newbie and dont want to get in truble of manually setting the grub and boot loader.ubuntu 10.10 autodetects suse with no problem.but suse totally cant detect ubuntu automatically. now i want to have another deb based distro which would auto detect suse.
<rohtash> sir i am use ubuntu 10.4
<mang0> Guys, I installed Ubuntu a couple of days ago, to dual boot winxp and ubuntu 11.04, running on seperate drives. I unplugged my win drive when I was installing ubuntu so I didn't accidentally wipe it (they are identical drives) and now I don't get the option to boot windows or ubuntu, only windows. To boot ubuntu I have to unplug the windows drive...help!
<Pudabudigada> usr13, , trying now
<rohtash> sir how can i see my ip address
<Pudabudigada> usr13, 'Command not found'
<n2i> rohtash: local?
<mang0> rohtash goto ip chicken
<mang0> .com
<abrakazam> rohtash: ifconfig will show you your local address
<theos> rohtash, do a /whois rohtash
<n2i> canyouseeme.org :3
<usr13> Pudabudigada: If that didn't work, you may need to see if you can find out what other application is spawning it.  It is possible it will show up in /var/log/messages  You can open another window and monitor as you do these things.  In this other window do  tail -f /var/log/messages   and just let it run.
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Must have mystyped.
<rohtash>  from gurgaon city
<Jordan_U> mang0: Can you just change the boot order in the BIOS?
<atlef> mang0, you need to use your bios options to boot the drive with ubuntu as grub is installed in that drive
<theos> rohtash, this is your ip 115.241.152.232
<rohtash> i use ubuntu 10.4
<theos> :3
<usr13> Pudabudigada: sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
<mang0> The thing is Jordan_U and atlef that IDK which one is which
<mang0> they are identical model and make
<rohtash> how can window programing
<Starminn> rohtash: ifconfig
<Pudabudigada> usr13,  'not found'
<usr13> Pudabudigada: see if it is really there.  ls /etc/initd./bonic-client   or  ls /etc/init.d/boinc*
<theos> rohtash, #english and #windows
<Jordan_U> mang0: You can install grub to both drives, but then Windows won't boot without the Ubuntu drive connected (which may be fine depending on what you want).
<rohtash> sir ip adress ka koi softwere hai ya  nahi
<Pudabudigada> usr13, 'No such file or dir'
<theos> rohtash, open terminal and type ifconfig
<abrakazam> init.d that is
<rohtash> main apne port ko number dekh suckta hun
<mang0> Jordan_U: In an ideal situation, both drives are connected and when I boot I can pick ubuntu or windows.
<mang0> I don't care how I get to that, I just need to be able to do that lol
<Starminn> rohtash: This channel is English-only. What language are you looking for?
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: try "sudo /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop"
<usr13> Pudabudigada: I thought you said you found it there?  what happened when you did  ls -l /etc/initt.d/boinc*  ?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: I thought you said you found it there?  what happened when you did  ls -l /etc/init.d/boinc*  ?
<rohtash> yes
<pcsaba> hi all
<Jordan_U> mang0: Can you boot Ubuntu once with the Windows drive plugged in by guessing a few times?
<Pudabudigada> usr13 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5745 2010-09-20 01:08 /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<atlef> mang0, maybe you should reinstall grub with both drives connected
<atlef> !grub | mang0
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: that means its there
<ubottu> mang0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mang0> Jordan_U: I've been trying to do it without avail for 20mins heh
<Pudabudigada> usr13 Semms something is lying to me...
<mang0> how do i reinstall grub?
<mang0> ah
<cntrational> can I use Kernel Mode Setting to configure my resolution? If so, how?
<Jordan_U> !grub | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Ok replace the executable bit on it.  sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<mang0> yeah, thanks :)
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: what happens if you type "sudo"?
<Jordan_U> mang0: You're welcome.
<rohtash> sir how can i lock either mean close my port number
<protv_> update-modules seems to be deprecated, is there any alternative to resload a module?
<mang0> aw, do I have to use the ubuntu liveCD to reinstall grub2? can I not do it from within ubuntu?
<rohtash> are you there
<mang0> oh
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, I get elevated privileges
<theos> rohtash, you can see your ip address by using ifconfig in terminal
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: nice. so its installed :D
<mang0> Jordan_U in ubuntu i refreshed grub etc, and it saw the winxp stuff...
<mang0> but
<usr13> Pudabudigada: did you replace the executable bit on it?
<atlef> mang0, yes you can from within ubuntu
<mang0> I need to work out howto sort it out in bios
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, Oh, right, yeah, I'd be in trouble were it not :p
<mang0> okay, it's a bios problem
<Pudabudigada> usr13, I copy-pasted what you have me.
<cntrational> please?
<rohtash> how can see port no
<dabdab> Hi, I'm having issues installing the nvidia-96 driver package on natty. Apt-get tells me "Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable".  Any ideas?
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: so whats "ls -l /etc/init.d/ | grep boinc-client" telling you now?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Ok let's see:  ls -l /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<abrakazam> :D
<mang0> it's not grub that's the problem. It's my boot order! aha! buttttttt.....both my drives are identical, so IDK which is which in bios
<mang0> poop.
<atlef> dabdab, why not use nvidia-current?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: So  you can now try and kill it with command   /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
<cntrational> ugh
<gartral> es that google earth needs too be reinstalled... what can i do?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: What does that do?
<Pudabudigada> usr13, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5745 2010-09-20 01:08 /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<dabdab> the card is a geforce4ti and is unupported past the 96 drivers
<usr13> Pudabudigada:   /etc/init.d/boinc-client stop
<atlef> dabdab, ah, ok
<gartral> hey guys, i have a problem, i tried installing google earth, accidentially forgot too install lsb-core first, now i cant install lsb-core, because dpkg states that google earth needs too be reinstalled. what can i do?
<rohtash> sir am see my port no which on & off
<Pudabudigada> usr13, It stopped!
<Pudabudigada> Thankyou!
<Pudabudigada> Will it come back?
<usr13> Ok, very good.
<rohtash> wait
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: on your next reboot yes
<dabdab> apprently the newer xserver-xorg-core that comes with natty includes xorg-video-abi-10, but nvidia-96 demands abi-8.0
<Pudabudigada> D'oh
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: except if you disable it
<Arecibo> Hello, could somebody help me with a live usb installation problem? When I select "Install Kubuntu", I see a blinking cursor for a while, then I get a black screen and nothing happens.
<Thrawn> i got two apps which seem to use different sound ports: banshee using the standard port and TuxGuitar working only with a Timidity port; how can i get both running at the same time?
<atlef> gartral, remove google earth and reinstall maybe?
<usr13> Pudabudigada:  I don't know.  But yes, as abrakazam says, on the next boot for sure.  And when you issue command /etc/init.d/boinc-client start
<dabdab> and I'm wondering if I'll have to force a downgrade or if I can roll back just xorg-video-abi to 8.0
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: try "sudo update-rc.d boinc-client remove"
<li0s> in JohnTheRipper i put -format=raw-MD5 and i get "Unknown ciphertext format name requested" does anyone can help me with this?
<rohtash> sir pls slowly
<Lella_51> #over40
<gartral> atlef: ir didn't install and cant install
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: if you dont want ti to start at boottime that is
<cntrational> Ubuntu 11.04 does not detect my proper resolution. I am using Intel GMA 3150. It worked on 10.10. How do I manually configure a resolution?
<abountu> I have a question about proxies - TOR in particular- in Ubuntu and Chrome, when I go to Chrome setup and change the proxy to use my localhost:9050 on the Socks host, and I click the "Apply System-Wide" button, does that mean as it says, everything on my machine is now using the TOR network to connect to the internet?
<mang0> cntrational
<mang0> I had that problem!
<mang0> here
<usr13> abrakazam: I assume that will do the same thing as  chomd -x /etc/init.d/boinc-client
<rohtash> you get me command for see port no
<rohtash> all port
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, Just did, It seems to have worked.
<usr13> abrakazam: Right?
<abrakazam> usr13: yes
<xgt001> my laptop runs very noisy and gives half of the battery life given in windows... can any body help?
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Ok very good.
<cntrational> mang0: okay
<usr13> abrakazam: tnx
<abrakazam> usr13: its from the boinc web page :)
<Pudabudigada> usr13, abrakazam Can't thank you enough, I owe you both doughnuts.
<xgt001> running ubuntu 11.04
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Well pay up!
<llutz> li0s: isn't it "-format:raw-MD5"
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: :D
<rohtash> sir 10.04 better then 11.04 yes ya no
<llutz> li0s: err  "-format:raw-md5"
<li0s> llutz: no it's not :/
<Pudabudigada> usr13, Sorry DOIP (doughnut over IP) isn't mature yet.
<ekoo_> why I cant install steam games?
<strk> the indicator applet is unable to detect when I plug the power cord in and out, so battery indicator is always green. But acpi -V gives correct information: Battery 0: Discharging, 71%, rate information unavailable
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Oh well.. maybe later...
<abrakazam> ekoo_: because this isnt windows or mac
<cntrational> mang0: yes. What did you do to fix it?
<rohtash> any other
<theos> rohtash, netstat -e -e
<Pudabudigada> :D
<mang0> cntrational I'm gettin you al ing
<mang0> a link*
<strk> this is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<cntrational> ok
<rohtash> 11.04 better then 10.4
<gartral> hey guys, i have a problem, i tried installing google earth, accidentially forgot too install lsb-core first, now i cant install lsb-core, because dpkg states that google earth needs too be reinstalled. what can i do? i did a dpkg --configure -a but it still reports i cant install lsb-core
<strk> it used to work with 8.04
<usr13> Pudabudigada: Hope you were taking notes.  You prolly learned a few lessions just now. (But you prolly have good enough memory, you don't need notes. :)
<strk> rohtash: "better" in that specific reguard ? ... but do you have an idea about the reason why isn't working ? ie: what is it, and if I can upgrade the single thing
<Pudabudigada> usr13, I have the log :p
<raven_> 11.04 unison-gtk does not connect to other machine
<usr13> gartral: Did you install it via the package manager?
<Pudabudigada> I can always check that.
<Arecibo> Hello, could somebody help me with a live usb installation problem? When I select "Install Kubuntu", I see a blinking cursor for a while, then I get a black screen and nothing happens.
<cacahuete> alooa
<strk> btw, even acpi might compute a rate itself... Battery 0: Discharging, 65%, rate information unavailable
<gartral> usr13: no, google earth isn't in repos
<osse> When I boot from a 11.04 64-bit Live CD the message "Error: prefix not set" quickly flashes and then I'm presented with a GRUB2 menu where I can choose between trying and installing. After making a choice the screen goes completely black and nothing happens. What can I do?
<usr13> gartral: It's not?
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  theres a google earth installer app that is...
<li0s> in JohnTheRipper i put -format=raw-MD5 and i get "Unknown ciphertext format name requested" does anyone can help me with this?
<raven_> 11.04 how to start applications by dropping files on it on panel
<raven_> 11.04 mobile network does not connect any more
<Pudabudigada> Hasn't fixed audio though...
<gartral> usr13: nope..
<Pudabudigada> Wonderful, my PC still can't play CDs!
<Stef_> Hi, i'm working with rsync to backup files over network, but now i want to use a ronjob, but ubuntu still needs a password for the ss. how can i solve is ?
<rohtash> help me
<gartral> Dr_Willis: well that doesn't help me now, i need too remove the partially installed first
<mang0> cntrational: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html worked for me
<robin0800> raven_, it does here after a reboot
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: is there a problem with the cd drive or with the audio device?
<cntrational> mang0: oh, that.
<usr13> gartral: My system tells me it is.  googleearth-package - utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth   #Output from apt-cache search googleearth.
<mang0> It is a lil complicated
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  for the unity drag/drop -  check this video/question -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32192/drag-drop-files-and-items-in-unity
<mang0> but it works
<mrdeb> Pudabudigada: why
<cntrational> mang0: that didn't work
<raven_> robin0800, it does NOT here after a reboot
<mang0> O.o
<cntrational> fuck it
<cntrational> i give up
<mang0> not even the second one
<mang0> O.O
<mang0> RAGE QUIT!
<gartral> usr13: well that still doesn't help me, i have a broken system
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrdeb> what was that person's problem
<mang0> idk
<mang0> I was helping
<mang0> and he got all stressy and gave up
<mang0> :/
<raven_> Dr_Willis, tnx
<rohtash> can i change my os with open sourc
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, mrdeb It's any audio, other than flash video, it skips and jumps horribly.
<usr13> gartral: Now it is probably because I have a repository installed on my system that you do not.  So, all you would need to do is add a repo
<mrdeb> with what
<mrdeb> Pudabudigada: what os and program
<rohtash> means open source
<gartral> usr13: how do i remove the broken one that didn't install so i can dpkg
<robin0800> raven_, well either your provider is not working or your setup is wrong or incomplete
<DirtyDawg> quick question, i have 10.10 installed as 11.04 install is so dim i cant see hardly anything (and yes, laptop is plugged in :p ) when "support" stops, does that mean that the packages etc wont update any longer ?
<rohtash> ok bye
<Pudabudigada> mrdeb: Natty, and any audio program at all.
<raven_> robin0800, both systems new installed with 11.04. both systems reinstalled unison + unison-gtk
<usr13> gartral: It's probably "universe"  or  "multiverse"
<usr13> gartral: dpkg -r
<usr13> to remove  ^^
<gartral> usr13: READ WHAT  POSTED. I TRIED too install google-earth-stable from the google website, it faIled, with a dependency error. now i cant install ANYTHNG thrOugh the package untill i remove the partially INstalled broken package
<robin0800> raven_, check providers web site for any problems
<mrdeb> Pudabudigada: well, try turning off desktop effects
<Pudabudigada> They are off.
<usr13> gartral: sudo apt-get -f install
<kyubutsu> !eol > DirtyDawg
<siddhantchd> can anyone tell me how to upgrade the version of banashee in ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> DirtyDawg, please see my private message
<Pudabudigada> mrdeb, There is no (stable!) driver available for my graphics card, so I can't use them anyway.
<gartral> usr13:  SAME error.
<gartral> usr13: E: The package google-earth-stable needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<abrakazam> Pudabudigada: whats your graphics card?
<DirtyDawg> kyubutsu: thx
<usr13> gartral: Add repos
<abrakazam> siddhantchd: why do you want an upgraded version?
<siddhantchd> abrakazam: just wanted to try
<usr13> gartral: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam,
<Pudabudigada> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 801MHz] mem[Physical: 496.6MB, 37.6% free] disk[Total: 73.3GB, 47.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]] sound[au8830 - Aureal Vortex au88301: MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART]
<rsthdn> I installed gnome3 on ubuntu11.04  and got issues on ICEauthority any solution?
<gartral> usr13: the package didn't install, and isn't listed as installed, i can't dpkg -r ./Downloads/google-earth-stable cause i get dpkg: error: package name in specifier './Downloads/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb' is illegal: must start with an alphanumeric character
<oCean> rsthdn: gnome3 is not supported
<Pudabudigada> abrakazam, all my specs.
<abrakazam> siddhantchd: there is an inofficial repository, which should have a newer version of banshee: "ppa:banshee-team/ppa"
<rsthdn> oCean: is that true?
<usr13> gartral: Ok, let's start from the beginning.  How did you install it?
<gartral> usr13: what repo should i add
<oCean> !gome3| rsthdn
<usr13> gartral: It's probably "universe"  or  "multiverse"
<oCean> !gome3 | rsthdn
<MaRk-I> gardar:  you have to be in that folder /Downloads
<gartral> usr13: i tried with dpkg -i ./path/to/.deb
<oCean> !gnome3 | rsthdn
<ubottu> rsthdn: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<usr13> gartral: just do both.
<gartral> usr13: do both what?
<rsthdn> ubottu: so then i cant downgrade to unity? what should i do then? should i reinstalled the fresh ubuntu11.04?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> gartral:  theres also 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'
<Dr_Willis> rsthdn:  downgrading from gnome3 back to unity.. is very..err.. problematic i hear.
<gartral> Dr_Willis: that won't work till i install lsb-core, which i can't do till i remove the broken google earth
<BlouBlou> rsthdn: Better to make clean install
<Dr_Willis> rsthdn:  reinstall would be safest/quickest option
<kyubutsu> DirtyDawg: check System Settings/Power Management options for a dimmer setting
<rsthdn> Dr_Willis thanks lol ok i am reinstalling ..
<Dr_Willis> Gota love package manager catch-22's
<usr13> gartral: Add the universe and multivers repositories to your sources.
<gartral> usr13: i did that but i stall can't install CRAP till i fix this
<usr13> gartral: dpkg -r google-earth-stable
<mang0> how can I install grub2 on a drive with windows on, without losing my windows stuff?
<gartral> usr13: dpkg: error processing google-earth-stable (--remove):
<gartral>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<gartral>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<gartral> oops
<karthick87> How to add signature in thunderbird ?
<FloodBot1> gartral: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabdab> I'm having issues installing the nvidia-96 driver package on 11.04. apt-get tells me "Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable". Apprently the xserver-xorg-core that comes with 11.04 includes xorg-video-abi-10, but nvidia-96 demands abi-8.0 and I'm wondering if I'll have to force a downgrade or if I can/should somehow roll back just xorg-video-abi to 8.0.
<Guest74186> guys i know this sounds almost stupid but i was working on a presentation for work for like four hours and i went out to grab a bite my stupid sister closed the open document in libre office is there any way to get it back
<mang0> karthick87: #thunderbird
<usr13> gartral: dpkg --purge google-earth-stable
<usr13> with sudo
<gartral> usr13: same error
<tenX> karthick87: enigmail
<Starminn> karthick87: Edit->Account Settings... should be it, but as mang0 said, further questions should be asked elsewhere
<usr13> gartral: dpkg -l google-earth-stable
<mang0> :)
<gartral> usr13: that gives a alot of info i don't quite understand, what am i looking for?
<usr13> gartral: how much info?  How many lines?
<abrakazam> Guest74186: there might be a autosave of it in ~/.libreoffice
<usr13> gartral: dpkg -l google-earth-stable | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> Guest74186:  there also may bee some auto-save option. yiou want to check into for the future. :)
<gartral> usr13: http://pastie.org/1874487
<usr13> gartral: sudo dpkg --purge google-earth-stable
<siddhantchd> is there a software that support segmented download and has a gui interface
<abrakazam> siddhantchd: downthemall for firefox
<siddhantchd> besides that
<DirtyDawg> kyubutsu: britness setting are good, i have 7 and ubuntu 10.10 on the lappy and i can see those fine, also any boot cd's i load are bright too, for some weird reason 11.04 is just so dimm i cant see the setup hardly, its very weird
<rsthdn> I got problem in Gwibber of ubuntu11.04. I add the account of twitter. I updates 3 or 4 status from it. then after wards no new  updates goes on and during refreshing also no new tweets occur at time line
<siddhantchd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mang0> How do I install grub on a drive taht has windows on, without deleting windows? would I go into Ubuntu, terminal, sudo apt-get install grub /dev/sda1?
<abrakazam> siddhantchd: gwget, multiget
<AlanBell> I have a problem booting ubuntu natty 64 bit on my laptop bug 774349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774349 in Ubuntu "Natty 11.04 64bit Live CD won't boot (dup-of: 754130)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 754130 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "amd64 debian-installer, natty from 04/05 fails " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754130
<gartral> usr13: sorry, lost wifi for a minute, get my paste?
<abrakazam> siddhantchd: and maybe d4x
<siddhantchd> abrakazam: hmm oki
<rsthdn> need help for Gwibber in natty. no new updates on my twitter timeline
<AlanBell> any idea how to get it to boot, or whether installing Maverick then upgrading to Natty would work? don't really want to install, upgrade and break
<Gyrth> where exactly is The Ubuntu Developer Summit?
<AlanBell> Gyrth: Budapest, Hungary
<Guest42747> hello. I have win 7 installed on dev/sda2 ; now I want to install also ubuntu, on dev/sda3, where should I install the boot loader for ubuntu? on sda3?
<Gyrth> ow.. not really near me
<abrakazam> AlanBell: have you tried the 10.10 livecd?
<Sidewinder1> AlanBell, I would in stall Maverik and wait 'til they rectify the bug issues.
<Sidewinder1> install
<gartral> Guest42747: NO grub should ALWAYS be in the mbr (/dev/sda)
<usr13> gartral: Yea.
<Gyrth> thank you Allan Bell
<usr13> gartral: sudo dpkg --purge google-earth-stable
<Kizza> whats some good apps for ubuntu
<Guest42747> gartral: ok, tnx
<abrakazam> Kizza: what do you need?
<AlanBell> I have maverick 32bit installed, I will try booting maverick 64bit in a sec (I expect that will work)
<Kizza> and how do i upgrade ubuntu
<abrakazam> AlanBell: if maverick 64 bit works for you, stay with it until its fixed in natty
<Kizza> @abrakazam anthing to improve my system
<rsthdn> need help for Gwibber in natty. no new updates on my twitter timeline
<gartral> usr13: http://pastie.org/1874509
<abrakazam> Kizza: to upgrade go to System->Administration->Update Manager
<gartral> usr13: it's telling me i need too install it properly before removing it, which is impossible in this state
<AlanBell> Kizza: gimp, inkscape, audacity are all good fun apps
<kyubutsu> !upgrade > Kizza
<ubottu> Kizza, please see my private message
<abrakazam> sweet. I love you ubottu :D
<DirtyDawg> hmm perhaps nomodeset may help with the blank screen during setup
<abrakazam> Kizza: define improve - what applications dont fit your needs?
<gartral> usr13: i think the easiest way would be too manually grag the lsb-core package off the repo through a website and reinstall
<usr13> gartral: Yea, your guess is as good as mine ...
<Kizza> fun
<rsthdn> Kizza: vlc chrome, xchat, pidgin , cheese webcam , gimp, inkscape, audacity, compiz config desktop setting , emerald theme manager and there are lots of it..
<abrakazam> Kizza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<Nabiki> !Zanda` Captain And Tennille - Best Of - 01 Love Will Keep Us Together.mp3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral> usr13: where can i get the packes off the internet?
<onurxserver> hey
<kyubutsu> DirtyDawg: confirmed md5sum of iso before burning?
<rsthdn> need help for Gwibber in natty. no new updates on my twitter timeline
<onurxserver> no neeed for gwibber
<onurxserver> have u tried echofon
<onurxserver> for firefox
<abrakazam> rsthdn: are you getting any errors?
<onurxserver> it's better than gwibber
<kyubutsu> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rsthdn> abrakazam: no any error just it is not updating
<abrakazam> rsthdn: they have an own irc channel - irc://irc.arstechnica.com/gwibber
<abrakazam> rsthdn: maybe they know more
<rsthdn> abrakazam: thankx
<gartral> usr13: where does apt-get download put the files?
<abrakazam> gartral: it puts it into your local repository. no need to know exactly where that is
<gartral> abrakazam: yes, i REALLLY do need to exactly where it's put. i have a broken-state package that's preventing me from installing ANYTHING through apt-get.
<abrakazam> gartral: have you triedsudo apt-get -f ?
<abrakazam> *sudo apt-get -f
<Jon--> How good of a release is 11.04? Stable? Worth upgrading? I'm sitting on 10.04. Should I be upgrading?
<abrakazam> usr13: whats his problem?
<gartral> abrakazam: read back, i've tried that, it complains about the broken package and prevents me from fixing/forcing the install.
<kyubutsu> gartral: synaptic fails too?
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  if you dont need any of the features and you dont want unity.. no.
<gartral> kyubutsu: yes
<Sidewinder1> gartral, if you've already tried this without success I apologize; how about using Synaptic Package Mgr. and have it fix broken packages?
<cntrational> are there any good ubuntu support channels?
<Dr_Willis> cntrational:  here.. then thers other specific channels
<Dr_Willis> cntrational:  then theres the forums and the askubuntu.com site
<cntrational> Dr_Willis: here? I said *good*
<Jon--> Dr_Willis, Will the next LTS release have good support for GNOME, or is that undetermined? I don't like Unity.
<abrakazam> cntrational: lol
<Dr_Willis> cntrational:  You could go PAY for comercial support.. have a nice day.
<abrakazam> Jon--: i think the next version of ubuntu wont have any support for gnome
<Jon--> ...
<kyubutsu> gartral: as Sidewinder1 states, there is an option within synaptic to fix broken packages, try that yet?
<cntrational> abrakazam: no. it will run on Gnome 3
<Jon--> Guess who's switching to Fedora?
<Jon--> ;)
<gartral> kyubutsu: package manager failed too open
<abrakazam> cntrational: news to me o_O
<cntrational> abrakazam: uh, yeah
<chris_chan> Gnome...
<Dr_Willis> abrakazam:  ya got the gnome 3 desktop then the gnome3 underlaying libs and stuff. :)  unity is on top of that lower gnome3 layer
<Sidewinder1> Was wondering if he was ignoring me :-)
<evilsherpa> hi all, um, my NAS200 has dissapeared from my mounted drives list, I rebooted which is probably where the problem originated - I cant seem to connect to the ip address as it was known
<cntrational> abrakazam: gnome 3, with a Unity front end
<abrakazam> ugh :P
<gartral> upgrade manager DID however see, and fully remove the package
<gartral> upgrade manager FTW
<Jon--> So as far as I can tell, my options are proceed with shaky GNOME support in Ubuntu, learn to like Unity, or change distributions?
<abrakazam> gnome 3 with a gnome 3 frontend is what i would like. but its only my opinion :/
<Dr_Willis> abrakazam:   theres bound to be some Ubuntu variants that do that. :)
<gartral> Sidewinder1: thank you
<Sidewinder1> gartral, No prob...
<cntrational> Jon--: there's still a regular Gnome option, but yeah, Unity will be the only option from 11.10 on
<Jon--> Why wouldn't they bite the bullet and have Gnome support for their next LTS?
<Dr_Willis> of course Ubuntu may change their mind again and in a year unity may be a dead project.. whio can tell
<Jon--> I imagine there's a lot of people that go LTS -> LTS without intermediate upgrading
<Dr_Willis> gnome apps should work on unity just fine.
<Sidewinder1> LTS, here.
<Jon--> I'm also LTS
<cntrational> Jon--: it's still Gnome, just not the Gnome frontend
<kyubutsu> unity is an ayatana project. i don't think its going anywhere anytime soon.
<Sidewinder1> My first was Gutsy; then went to Hardy, then Lucid.
<Jon--> It just seems to me like someone at Canonical got really pissed at the GNOME developers and is being very unreasonable. Is it really that hard to keep support of the GNOME desktop environment?
<kjxl9> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  support of it is not being removed. Just a differnt default  gui.
<cntrational> Jon--: to be fair, Gnome 3 isn't going to have the original desktop environment, either
<abrakazam> Jon--: it seems to me that cannonical got pissed of all the people saying that they would only take debian and make a nice wallpaper and some fonts and call it ubuntu :D
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  'unreasonable' is often a term used to describe the GNOME devs also. :) but i only watch the flamewars.
<kjxl9> is there a free audio production software?
<Eruaran> hello
<Jon--> I guess it's time to learn a tiling window manager and say fuck it.
<Dr_Willis> Unity has some neat features and ideas. give it a year to mature.
<kyubutsu> remember, offtopic at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_Willis> Jon--:  theres lubuntu, its getting very well done at this time.
<abrakazam> kyubutsu: sorry cnr
<Eruaran> As someone who works with regular people and their PC's six days a week I think Ubuntu 11.04 is the best version ever.
<kyubutsu> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kjxl9> is there a free audio production software?
<Eruaran> Its not perfect, but nothing is.
<abrakazam> kjxl9: have you tried audacity?
<Dr_Willis> I find it too hard to train the wife to use Unity. :) she a grandmother.. but i set her up with a simple dock at the bottom. and now shes happy
<kjxl9> i mean audio PRODUCTION software
<kjxl9> like rosegarden anf FL studio
<Sidewinder1> kjxl9, Have you tried Audacity? I believe it's installed by default.
<Jon--> kyubutsu, My apologies.
<usr13> kjxl9: audacity - A fast, cross-platform audio editor
<siddhantchd> how do i play 1080p mkv files in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> siddhantchd:  vlc and totem can play them here.
<kyubutsu> there are many choices in Ubuntu Software Center under Sound and Video category
<kjxl9> audacity is for recording and editing im talking about MAKING music
<abrakazam> kjxl9: there is a derivate of ubuntu for audio professionals i think. its called ubuntu-studio
<Dr_Willis> siddhantchd:  you may need the ubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<siddhantchd> Dr_Willis: okie i was able to run them but forwarding them was diasabled
<Jon--> siddhantchd, Try VLC
<osse> When I boot from a 11.04 64-bit Live CD the message "Error: prefix not set" quickly flashes and then I'm presented with a GRUB2 menu where I can choose between trying and installing. After making a choice the screen goes completely black and nothing happens. What can I do?
<abrakazam> kjxl9: you will of course get most of the packages for vanilla ubuntu too
<Dr_Willis> siddhantchd:  that can depend on the video file. Some times they are encoded badly and that can cause forard/reverseing issues
<MaRk-I> kjxl9: LMMS, and rosegarden
<kjxl9> ???
<siddhantchd> okie
<siddhantchd> than c
<Jon--> What's the new official music player, and is its package support relatively up to date on LTS release 10.04?
<atlef> Jon--, banshee
<abrakazam> Jon--: i think its banshee. and its in the rep
<abrakazam> Jon--: repository
<Jon--> banshee Candidate: 1.6.1-1~lucid1  this old compared to 11.04/10?
<Dr_Willis> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1804 kB, installed size 5480 kB
<abrakazam> Jon--: if you really need a newer version than in the repository, you can try the developers ppa
<Dr_Willis> seems old to me. :)
<Jon--> Yes, yes it is.
<Jon--> D:
<brontosaurusrex> siddhantchd, mplayer -fs file.mkv (and read some guide about shortcuts) <- that was always the better for me, also check  if your gpu can do vdpau and set mplayer conf accordingly...
<abrakazam> Jon--: its ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<Dr_Willis> thats why i dont use lts. :()
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. bbl
<Jon--> Bye willis
<Sidewinder1> Bye Doc.
<kjxl9> is there a channel where i can learn basic and/or advanced use of terminal?
<Jon--> kjxl9, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jon--> That's a good intro, if you want more info, I'm sure someone can link you to a more complete guide
<Sidewinder1> kjxl9, Try this link, it's old but has many links to term. use, commands:
<Sidewinder1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<Jon--> Just play around with it you'll be a terminal pro in a matter of... Several months. ;)
<abrakazam> Jon--: or years :D
<Antonis> hello does anyone know of a good app to send sms from ubuntu? I don't want an app that sends through a web service but through my phone.. I have a Nokia N97 but the ovi suite won't work through wine. I need to send messages to 110 phones (for my company) and it's a hell to send them all by hand
<brontosaurusrex> Jon--, sound like a disease (terminal pro) :)
<abrakazam> kjxl9: the only way to really learn using the terminal is to force yourself to use it as much as possible
<chris_chan> I like to use vim in consol
<choonming> ls
<abrakazam> chris_chan: vim ftw
<chris_chan> Lol
<chris_chan> lol
<Gothfunc> hi.  i'm using ubuntu studio to run ultramixer, some dj software.  before a reinstall it used to work via oss (emulated by alsa-oss, presumably?).  now when i go into the ultramixer preferences it shows no devices under oss.  don't suppose anyone knows how i can start diagnosing the problem?
<Itqan> hey guys ive been experiencing some gr8 troubvle with my ubuntu 10.10. It just works normally for few minutes and then randomly hangs/freezes without any warnings or messages i cant even move the mouse or turn off computer. i tried uninstalling all ubuntuone packages and nopw the frequency of hanging is a bit reduced but problem still persists. pls pls help me i ve been suffering for so long and have tried asking on ubuntu forum for 3 times but didnt find an
<Itqan> ything useful
<abrakazam> Gothfunc: try #ubuntustudio
<nicofs> Does anyone know how i can create multiple partitions on a usb 3 key? I guess i need to change a system bit to "non-removable" - but how?
<dijonyummy> how can i make pressing alt-tab switch windows in the guest and not the host OS?
<josvuk> I'm looking for a used echo audiofire 2 firewire soundcard, don't hestiate to make me an offer :-)
<Itqan> any one pls?
<abrakazam> josvuk: this is a support channel, not a market place
<rsthdn> i got problem activating rotate cube from CCSM on Natty
<josvuk> I have forgot to add I accept to buy only from ubuntu users :-)
<Itqan> im freaking out
<Chepoll> Itqan what was your problem?
<abrakazam> Itqan: what are your system specs?
<Gothfunc> abrakazam, am doing.  no one there, besides, i could use any advice vanilla ubuntu users can give me, the diagnostic process should be pretty similar
<Itqan> intel 1.6ghz
<mang0> Guys, I'm very new to ubuntu. How do i install wine? sudo apt-get install wine?
<Itqan> onboard graphics
<Itqan> 1 gb ram
<Chepoll> mang0: yes
<atlef> mang0, yes
<lehel_> how do costumize unity 2D? thanks
<Gothfunc> abrakazam, i mean i don't even know where to begin :(
<Itqan> u need more info
<Itqan> ?
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: what was your problem?
<A-R-R> mang0: Software centre will do as well
<Gothfunc> chepoll: i'm using ubuntu studio to run ultramixer, some dj software.  before a reinstall it used to work via oss (emulated by alsa-oss, presumably?).  now when i go into the ultramixer preferences it shows no devices under oss.  don't suppose anyone knows how i can start diagnosing the problem?
<mang0> A-R-R, Chepoll , atlef is wine really 200mb?!
<mang0> o.O
<abrakazam> Gothfunc: what version of ubuntu did you use previous to the reinstall
<mang0> it says it needs that much disk space...
<mrdeb> yes
<Gothfunc> abrakazam, karmic.  now meerkat
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: what device was it supposed to find?
<A-R-R> mang0: when installed yes.
<X5> hello. how can I install sun java jdk ?
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, two usb soundcards and one onboard soundcard.  all are showing up under alsa
<atlef> !java | X5
<ubottu> X5: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Itqan> sorry i forgot i have a dual core processorE2140
<Itqan> 1.6 GHz
<mang0> A-R-R so I have to download 200mb of stuff? why is it so big!?
<Itqan> help me pls i think linux rocks but cant give it a try that way
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: do you recall seeing any error messages upon boot? Check /var/log/boot.log
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, in fact i can use ultramixer through alsa but it instantly becomes so slow that it's unusable, so i need to find a way back to the setup i had before
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, i'll look
<A-R-R> mang0: I think you have to download only around 80mb, it will unpack to be 200mb
<zulax> my ctrl+alt+T is not working, how to go about troubleshooting?
<mang0> daym...is there another way to run .exe files in ubuntu, without wine?
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, nope, no errors
<atlef> mang0, no
<Itqan> yeah get windows
<abrakazam> zulax: you mean you cant open a terminal?
<mang0> I have windows
<mang0> lol
<Autoclesis> Unity is confusing I set for Classic. Anyone else?
<mang0> dual booting
<zulax> abrakazam, yes , i cant open it with shortcuts
<zulax> after i had to reset unity, some keyboard shortcuts dont work
<Itqan> anyone pls try help me im gonna jump off a bridge or something
<atlef> Autoclesis, yes i use classic
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: and what sort of approval notifiers is there?
<Autoclesis> atlef, :]
<Autoclesis> if i could get a bottom taskbar , unity would be okay
<buff27> Itqan, jump
<Autoclesis> i want to see all instances of a multiply-loaded app
<abrakazam> Itqan: have you tried any other version of ubuntu previous to 10.10? or have you tried the new 11.04?
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, approval notifiers?
<Itqan> <abrakazam>no but ubuntu 9.04 worked fine for me
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: well, as in "Starting OSS... [OK] ?"
<Itqan> problem started with 10.04
<Chepoll> Itqan: could you please repeat your original question?
<zulax> Itqan, did you try reinstaling 10.04 again?
<Itqan> ok here:-
<Itqan>  ive been experiencing some gr8 troubvle with my ubuntu 10.10. It just works normally for few minutes and then randomly hangs/freezes without any warnings or messages i cant even move the mouse or turn off computer. i tried uninstalling all ubuntuone packages and nopw the frequency of hanging is a bit reduced but problem still persists. pls pls help me i ve been suffering for so long and have tried asking on ubuntu forum for 3 times but didnt find anything u
<Itqan> seful
<FloodBot1> Itqan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, /var/log/boot.log is pretty empty actually, 4 lines
<Gothfunc> no, 6 ;)
<Itqan> sorry pls cud u guide me to something about how to use irc
<josvuk> mang0: you can try http://bochs.sourceforge.net
<cubix> Greetings!
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: ok then, just go to /etc/init.d/ and see which file is associated with initiating the sound and whatever
<Itqan> i nm using this for first time
<Gothfunc> right
<SuperLag> meganerd: the Intel cards didn't. I tried both the "Intel Wifi Link 1000" and "E6200" and neither of them would let me set Master Mode.
<Itqan> FloodBot1, what does enter as punctuation mean?
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, alsa-mixer-save and pulseaudio look relevant
<DirtyDawg> well even tho i cant see the install because its so dimm, i am now "Upgrading" the os to 11.04, i have my fingers crossed it will work :P
<Chepoll> Itqan: it means you shouldn't enter after every sentence. You periods and command so your messages don't flood the chat line by line
<abrakazam> Itqan: floodbot is just a bot. it said you shouldn't write to many lines in a too short time because its sometimes miused for flooding
<Itqan> oh thanxx
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: I don't think that you previously modified pulseaudio. then it must be alsa-mixer-saver
<Autoclesis> the next upgrade will get rid of the classic option ?
<Itqan> so anybody would like to help me with my problem?
<Itqan> any solutions?
<atlef> Autoclesis, i think so
<Autoclesis> thnx atlef
<Autoclesis> sucks though
<Autoclesis> oh well i will adapt
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, not sure, ubuntu studio has pulseaudio by default
<new_kid1> Hi, there a way to identify tour PC's browser as a mobile browser (like Opera Mini) ???
<DirtyDawg> Itqan: it means stop using enter so much and typing on several lines, e.g. put all your text on one line if possible
<atlef> Autoclesis, well, maybe unity will be better by then
<andygraybeal> why are two executives leaving ubuntu at the sametime ??
<Autoclesis> yay atlef
<andygraybeal> offtopic, nevermind
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: well then, see the manual for pulseaudio and it should tell ou where it reads its configurations from
<Itqan> DirtyDawg, ok ok i got it already 2 ppl told me
<DirtyDawg> sry lol, was eating a sammich, missed that
<new_kid1> Hi, is there a way to identify tour PC's browser as a mobile browser (like Opera Mini) ???
<Itqan> so any soloutions anybody?
<Autoclesis> adios amigos
<Chepoll> new_kid1, how does a mini-browser differ from a normal browser?
<atlef> new_kid1, in firefox you could try user agent switcher add-on
<bluegoon> anyone know how to install dwarf fortress on ubuntu?
<bluegoon> its .tar.bz2
<technikfreak> hello doies anyone know when the issue on 11.04 with the b43 driver freeze will be solved?
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, thanks :)
<new_kid1> Chepoll: Look the problem is I want to download the gmail java app to my pc then transfer it to my phone via bluetooth but I cant ..........visit http://www.google.com/mobile/mail/ & see for yourself
<Itqan> so i take it nobody knows?
<lynxman> hey guys! Anyone knows how can I change compiz to metacity when using Unity on natty? :)
<Chepoll> bluegoon: just google for the command to extract such archives. I forget all the time. Then once you extract it, it should have a README or some sort of a manual. That would explain
<technikfreak> does anyone know the b43 driver problem on natty`
<Chepoll> new_kid1: That I wouldn't know, I'm sorry
<new_kid1> Chepoll: They only let u download that directly to your phone
<linux__> http://120.193.10.35:82/down/linux-2.6.38.2.tar.bz2
<technikfreak> ?
<new_kid1> Chepoll: Okay
<PeterNL> Hi, are there rs232 drivers for the ingenico i3300?
<linux__> Kernel
<Chepoll> Gothfunc: I don't really know the solution. You asked for where to start, and this could be a starting point for the debugging.
<Chepoll> new_kid1: I use a very old-school phone, so, I really ahve no knowledge, I'm sorry
<Gothfunc> Chepoll, it's a good plan, i was a bit overwhelmed and didn't know where to start.  thanks
<technikfreak> does thois kernel work with b43?
<josvuk> What is a good solution for drawing electic schematic on ubuntu (The tipps should exclude gschem and kicad but should be opensource ) :-)
<Oday> how do i chown a file?
<Oday> sorry for not looking at the man of it
<Oday> but its just a little urgent
<lynxman> Oday: chown user:group filename
<abrakazam> josvuk: if you just need drawing - there is dia :/
<lynxman> Oday: reading the man is also as fast as getting into irc though ;)
<Oday> not when you're already on
<Oday> :p
<Oday> ok thank you
<Oday> i read that in man just now
<Vamsi> hi guys..is it possible to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.4 directly ?
<DirtyDawg> i am doing that now
<Oday> yes Vamsi, Terminal > sudo updatemanager -d
<DirtyDawg> ph nvm missread
<Oday> nope, wrong command, sorry
<delinquentme> hey all .. im looking for a suggestion on the windows OS i should run on VM virtualbox for the best performance with "draftsight" ( an autoCAD replica )
<Vamsi> @oday : I can figure out the command  , but can you please tell what happens when theres a power cut during upgrade ?
<DirtyDawg> then your computer will turn off
<josvuk> abrakazam: do you have a link to dia, google finds only unrelated things :-(
<Oday> i have not experienced that, but it's not like update manager, it will probably not be able to continue where it left off Vamsi
<abrakazam> josvuk: http://live.gnome.org/Dia
<rsthdn> the i need the best download manager for ubuntu11.04... plz suggest the best one...
<Oday> it IS upgrade manager, but here you're not just getting some packages
<Vamsi> @Dawg : lol :P
<abrakazam> josvuk: there is also qucs. but its not in the official repsitories
<Vamsi> @0day : will using the gui upgrade manage help in case of power failures ?
<Oday> no
<rsthdn> I need the best download manager for ubuntu11.04... plz suggest the best one...
<abrakazam> rsthdn: wget :D
<PeterNL> curl!
<bluegoon> still clueless how to install dwarf fortress, anyone else installed it yet? :)
<revildab> I'm having issues installing the nvidia-96 driver package on 11.04. apt-get tells me "Depends: xorg-video-abi-8.0 but it is not installable". Apprently the xserver-xorg-core that comes with 11.04 includes xorg-video-abi-10, but nvidia-96 demands abi-8.0 and I'm wondering if I'll have to force a downgrade or if I can/should somehow roll back just xorg-video-abi to 8.0.
<Vamsi> wget is the best download manager :P
<PeterNL> telnet ftw!
<abrakazam> yay telnet :D
<Vamsi> guys..I checked for the upgrades..but looks like I have to upgrade to 10.10 first and then 11.04 ?
<Vamsi> so is it not possible to directly upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<rsthdn> Vamsi: nope
<qjqqyy> vamsi: personally, i hated to upgrade, it always breaks the system, i recommend a reinstall
<rsthdn> Vamsi: you have to upgrade to 10.10
<Oday> didnt break my system, i upgraded
<josvuk> abrakazam: don't think that dia is good for me and qucs also don't fits my needs I use gnucap for simulation
<Vamsi> it has been same for me..Always system brakes..but I think that if there are no errors when we do a dpkg..then all good
<qjqqyy> Oday: it has the tendency to, but not always
<eagleqing> hello every one
<josvuk> Waht Im looking for is a programm to print out nice circuits on paper :-)
<eagleqing> i have a problem with plymouth and can't get any answer from google . so any one can help me?
<Vamsi> always brakes for me :P
<qjqqyy> Vamsi: a seperate /home partition can be very useful for fresh installs
<DirtyDawg> i am upgrading now *chokes back tears*
 * DirtyDawg is scared now
<Vamsi> main problem is it disables third party sources..
<frybye> Vamsi: not sure - but you could perhaps save your current home directory and fresh install 11.04 and put the home directory in there - anybody else know if this will be ok???
<qjqqyy> dirtyDawg: remember to backup ur home folder and /etc and list of packages, things can go wrong easily
<abrakazam> josvuk: there is of course eagle. its no open source. but i think theres a free (limited pcb size) version
<eagleqing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1736148  can anyone help me?
<DirtyDawg> too late :(
<DirtyDawg> 4 mins left
<qjqqyy> Frybye: saving in a seperate hdd can cause file permission problems, especially if it is formatted in fat or ntfs
<Vamsi> if there are no errors when do apt-get update ..then upgrade will be ok I think
<sunit> when I am giving sudo su  , I am getting error sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440 Segmentation fault. please help me
<qjqqyy> Sunit: sudo chmod /etc/sudoers 733
<qjqqyy> Oops chmod 733 /etc/sudoers*
<qjqqyy> Always forget syntax
<frybye> qjqqyy: so he needs to do a distro update twice > 10.10 and then to 11.04 - right...?
<eagleqing> link group default.plymouth is broken :'(
<josvuk> abrakazam: I'm used only to use opensource :-( (I don't like propietary software) I need something like kicad but it should print on large paper not only on DIN A4 :-(
<qjqqyy> Frybye: or he can do a fresh install
<Vamsi> lol
<Vamsi> can we do a fresh install yet keep all the settings ?
<kevinyoung> exit
<frybye> Vamsi: then it is a not a fresh install...?
<qjqqyy> Backup home, /etc and there is a dpkg command to return a list of installed packages, forgot what it is called
<sunit> qjqqyy:  I am trying
<Vamsi> I am upgrading from the GUI upgrade manager ..
<bluegoon> Trying to run Dwarf_Fortress:  error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_ttf-2.0.so.0
<Vamsi> need to do the 2 times :(
<mfpockers> Hello!
<connor_> hello i have a problem upgrading to ubuntu 11.04
<mfpockers> I am having trouble with my xorg and need help restoring it.
<qjqqyy> vamsi: i recommend that u backup configuration and list of installed packages, then do a fresh install, it is simpler and you download less
<mozeee> i run a Java program in terminal.. but after that, that terminal will get busy and then I have to open another terminal (ctrl+shift+T) to work with other commands! is there any way to do all the things in background?   http://i56.tinypic.com/20fp44p.png
<rsthdn> connor_: what sort of prbm? do clear plz?
<abrakazam> josvuk: there is also xcircuit. but it looks really old :(
<connor_> when i try to upgrade it says this W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<connor_> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<mfpockers> basically when my computer loads up, ubuntu says it fails to initilize graphics but when i drop to tty and run startx everything runs fine.  how can i make it so X loads automatically again?
<Zelluz> mozeee: run the program in terminal with a & behind
<qjqqyy> Mfpockets: try uploading /etc/x11/xorg.conf, /var/log/xorg.0.log to the forums and ask for help
<rsthdn> connor_: does the upgrade continues or exits?
<connor_> i have tried to download from different server but it stil said the same thing
<mozeee> Zelluz: actually i did it but same problem again!
<mang0> guys, I was installing wine through terminal, when my moniter froze. I had to force shutdown, and now it's aborted the installation, and I have a load of files all over the place. What do I do?!
<mfpockers> qjqqyy, Thanks, I was hoping to get some help here before resorting to the forums as I figured it would be fast.  I guess Ill make a post and see.
<connor_> it just stays with that message until i close it
<mang0> will it overwrite if i start again?
<mozeee> Zelluz: can i direct it to somewhere elss?
<lynxman> so... anyone knows how to switch from compiz to metacity? I've used gconf-editor but compiz is still the default
<sunit> qjqqyy: I am getting same error
<rsthdn> connor_: which version of ubuntu do u have now?
<qjqqyy> Lynxman: go to gnome startup applications, add "metacity --replace"
<lynxman> qjqqyy: cool, thanks
<Zelluz> mozeee: hm, then I dont know, my linux aint that good :/
<qjqqyy> Or remove "compiz --replace"
<mozeee> thks anyway!
<mang0> guys, I was installing wine through terminal, when my moniter froze. I had to force shutdown, and now it's aborted the installation, and I have a load of files all over the place. What do I do?!
<connor_> i have 10.10
<qjqqyy> Mang0 restore one of your backups
<abrakazam> mang0: did you download some wine package or did you install it using apt-get?
<eagleqing> link group default.plymouth is broken:'(
<mang0> abrakazam: apt-get
<eagleqing> how can i fix it?
<mang0> qjqqyy I havn't got any backups...(or at least, I didn't make any)
<mang0> I was installing wine for the first time
<connor_> ubuntu 10.10
<connor_> rsthdn
<mozeee> how can I send all this stuff to run in background? i want my terminal to be free? http(even when an & at the end of command i have got the same problem)  http://i56.tinypic.com/20fp44p.png
<rsthdn> connor_: open the terminal and run this    gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv 3E5C1192
<rsthdn> gpg –export –armor 3E5C1192 | sudo apt-key add -
<rsthdn> sudo apt-get update
<abrakazam> mang0: so what files are now all over the place? normally apt-get isnt making a mess :)
<connor_> ok
<shijo> Hello
<rileyp> hi
<rileyp> ask
<Zelluz> mozeee: you could try piping it to a txt file!
<shijo> I installed ubuntu 11.04
<mang0> abrakazam: I did a search for wine and got a load of resultsl. I need to delete them, so I can redownload
<rileyp> yay
<mang0> cuz it was only half done when i crashed
<mang0> so I have HALF of the files needed for wine
<mang0> and I either need to overwrite them or delete them
<shijo> but the system crash after 10 or 15 minutes every time I log in
<mang0> or continue where I left off
<abrakazam> mang0: if you install wine the prefered way, you should be able to install it typing "sudo apt-get install wine"
<connor_> it said conflicting commands
<PeterNL> why would you delete them? Just do the installation again
<Zelluz> mozeee: sudo java -jar IndiaWebProxy.jar > output.txt
<qjqqyy> dkpg --purge wine
<abrakazam> mang0: it installs and downloads all packages it needs itself
<mozeee> Zelluz: let me try!
<mang0> abrakazam: That's what I did. but It stopped halfway through
<mang0> it*
<Zelluz> mozeee: oh, and try with & to the end :P
<abrakazam> mang0: so ... try again :)
<camilleqco> hello, i am having problems with my wi fi
<mang0> but won't I have 2 copies of it all?
<camilleqco> it was working but now it is now
<camilleqco> not
<abrakazam> mang0: i dont think so
<mang0> ah
<mang0> k
<bluegoon> E: Unable to locate package ia32-libs  ... Is this normal?
<mang0> sudo apt-get install wine right?
<qjqqyy> Camilleqco after an upgrade?
<mang0> camilleqco: what card you got?
<mang0> have you got*
<abrakazam> mang0: should be
<rileyp> shijo look in var/log/messages
<mang0> kk
<rileyp> and pastebin it and link it and we can look at it
<bercik_> `Hello
<shijo> there is no error messages at all
<bercik_> I have got some problem with bluetooth configuration
<mfpockers> I have created a Forum post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10782032#post10782032 if anyone could take a look at the Xorg files and steer me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.
<Rennon> QUESTION: WHenever I try to connect to my wifi on the live USB for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 11.04 on my eeePC, the computer freezes and I can't do anything. Anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<bercik_> When i start blueman, it says about an error of bluez
<rileyp> nothing in dmseg nothing in /var/log/syslog
<shijo> the systen goes to slow and finally stucks
<qjqqyy> Rennon: bad device driver. What card?
<Tuhin> why "giver" sometimes doesnt work? its not showing any computers after waking from suspend
<bluegoon> How do I enable the getlibs command, guys?
<Tuhin> how to reload the computer list in giver
<connor_> hello
<connor_> rsthdn
<mozeee> Zelluz: thanks dude! It works!
<Zelluz> mozeee: glad I could help =)
<bluegoon> Guys, how do you enable the sudo getlibs comand?  I dont have it.
<Rennon> qjqqyy: I'm not sure, the eeePC is a 1001px
<rileyp> shijo it sound like a memory problem perhaps
<rileyp> what about in kernellog
<mfpockers> bluegoon, have you tried sudo apt-get install getlibs?
<bluegoon> mfpockers, I get this:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<connor_> i ran the commands and it said this Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<shijo> i think its not a memory problem
<ylmfos> 大家好！！
<qjqqyy> Try googling for specs, then use ndiswrapper and disable the linux native drivers
<bercik_> When i start blueman, it says about an error of bluez. What to do?
<shijo> becoz my com has 4 gb ram
<mfpockers> bluegoon, that means something else is running an update usually.
<rileyp> well slow doen and then crash says memory to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bluegoon> mfpockers, Synaptic is open.. :p
<shijo> sorry now i am installed 10.10 again
<camilleqco> mang0: i used these instructions to install the driver - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/132667 (scroll down to #3)
<rileyp> so on install did you install /swap
<bluegoon> mfpockers, I get this error now: E: Unable to locate package getlibs
<mfpockers> bluegoon, I got no package found, and find nothing when I search the repo anyhow.  Close synaptic, this should remove the lock.
<camilleqco> mang0: anyway, it was working but i am duel-booting and when i came back from windows, it didn't work anymore
<Rennon> :qjqqyy: I'm not sure, the eeePC is a 1001px, apparently it has "WLAN 802.11b/g"
<shijo> so i lost all logs
<rsthdn> connor_: yes plz?
<bluegoon> mfpockers, yea I did, worked, thanks
<shijo> ya
<shijo> i installed swap
<rileyp> how much?
<mfpockers> bluegoon, im not familiar with that program, but I assume it isnt in the ubuntu repos, and you will need to add the repo that does.  Or compile from source.
<shijo> 8gb
<rileyp> lol 2gb is heaps
<Furai`> Good afternoon.
<connor_> thes were the results Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bercik_> When i start blueman, it says about an error of bluez. What to do?
<shijo> but i read that swap must be two times the ram
<vanguard> is it normal that evince "forgets" the pages I already looked at in a PDF and renders them new every time? This is slow …
<qjqqyy> Rennon: download windows xp drivers for eeepc 1001px, then use ndiswrapper, and remember to uninstall the linux wireless drivers.
<qjqqyy> Plenty of guides on ndiswrapper, sorry, cannot link to them ,on my phone
<kevinyoung> hi all
<Rennon> hmm okay
<DirtyDawg>  ok something very strang happened, when i booted the new Ubuntu the screen was still so dimm i couldnt see it so i rebooted again and chose "previous" version of linux, that loaded the new 11.04 version and its fine?
<shijo> hello, what is the probem actually?
<rileyp> shijo try running in a termal without x and see if it still crashes then you have narrowed it doown to x not working properly
<mfpockers> bluegoon, try and follow the section about getlibs here http://code.google.com/p/afrimesh/wiki/DevelopmentEnvironmentUbuntu
<qjqqyy> Dirtydawg, that means you havnt installed all the new kernel mpdules that are needed
<mfpockers> I am having trouble with my xorg and need help restoring it.
<DirtyDawg> so what do i need to do mate?
<connor_> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<rileyp> shijo try running livecd and see if it fails after 10 minutes
<connor_> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<connor_> connor@connor-AO532h:~$
<FloodBot1> connor_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfpockers> basically when my computer loads up, ubuntu says it fails to initilize graphics but when i drop to tty and run startx everything runs fine.  how can i make it so X loads automatically again?
<mfpockers> I have created a Forum post here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10782032#post10782032 if anyone could take a look at the Xorg files and steer me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.
<chuf> h
<bluegoon> mfpockers, I just got a .deb package for getlibs, will see what happens
<shijo> ok
<qjqqyy> Something makes me feel that the ubuntu repositories are flooded
<connor_> rstdhn
<mfpockers> bluegoon, cool.
<rileyp> shijo if you dont know these things ehay are trying cutting edge 110.04
<rileyp> shijo why?
<DirtyDawg> so how do i install new kenal modules?
<DirtyDawg> e
<connor_> help please
<camilleqco> can someone help me figure out what is wrong with my wireless?
<qjqqyy> Check what old modules u have, and install newer versions of them, they should coexist
<connor_> i know your still on
<shijo> every time the system crashes when running vlc firefox and nautilus
<rileyp> DirtyDawg,  run synaptic and update
<camilleqco> connor_: who are you talking to?
<qjqqyy> Or get a metapackage that always depend on the latest version of a module
<webistic> hi
<connor_> i was talking to rsthdn
<shijo> whta is cutting edge 110.04?
<qjqqyy> Shijo: cutting edge stuff may cut your fingers, it means it is not mature and things can break
<webistic> Im trying to connect thru the terminal to my ubuntu server using ssh. My laptop has 11.04 .. it says "broken pipe" .. ?
<qjqqyy> And u have to fix them urself, or ask for help here
<qjqqyy> Webistic: get a plumber, lol
<webistic> lol
<mang0> lool.
<connor_> no replies
<liwantong> what are you talking about
<connor_> nobody will help me
<rileyp> shijo you should install xfce and run that and se if that stalls.... lol its memory and x giving you trouble I suppose its compiz as well your using and unity
<mang0> camilleqco: sorry was afk
<mfpockers> please help!!! basically when my computer loads up, ubuntu says it fails to initilize graphics but when i drop to tty and run startx everything runs fine.  how can i make it so X loads automatically again?
<mang0> what did you say?
<zwh> hello
<connor_> whats the best version of linux
<lynxman> connor_: please just ask your question and see if someone replies ;)
<liwantong> what are you talking about
<mang0> does anyone here use epiphany browser?
<mang0> connor_:
<liwantong> me
<mang0> there is no best version. It all depends what you want
<camilleqco> connor_: ubuntu is very user friendly
<camilleqco> connor_: very good community
<mang0> Ubuntu is good for linux newbies (like me!)
<webistic> plumber didn't know what was wrong.. any other ideas?
<connor_> whats the fastest version of linux
<camilleqco> can someone help me figure out my problem with my wireless?
<mang0> puppy the same. Mint is a bit more advanced...
<camilleqco> connor_: why don't you just try the latest version of ubuntu?
<shijo> im not using unity, i tried classic desktop only
<mang0> then Arch is for pros lol
<camilleqco> connor_: you can do a duel boot with existing OS
<mang0> get a LiveCD of 11.04 connor_
<rileyp> mffocker sounds like you have a problem in xorg.conf perhaps
<connor_> i dont need a very user friendly os
<tmg> so go for windows
<mang0> for example I'm dual booting with winXP and ubuntu 11.04
<delinquentme> does virtualbox support X64 arch?
<connor_> i have made a bootable linux mint 10 flash drive
<mfpockers> rileyp, thanks  I just dont know what to fix in the xorg.  When i run startx it loads the xorg file fine.
<lynxman> connor_: if you don't want a user friendly OS try OpenBSD, it's very secure
<rileyp> mfpockers, try moving your existing xorg.conf and rebooting if you have an xorg.conf that is
<mfpockers> rileyp, can you look at my xorg config and let me know if you see anything I should change? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10782032#post10782032
<connor_> im going to try all of them then see which one i like
<connor_> ta ta
<mfpockers> rileyp,  if I remove it, I wont have an xorg.conf,  sorry I dont follow your suggestion
 * vieledwolf iiiii
<rileyp> mfpockers,  ubuntu will run without one with default drivers and if you have nvidia like your link suggest its easyto creat another but first just move your existing and reboot and see what happens money on it wil start perfect
<vieledwolf> what is /me command
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, I found this for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689148&page=3  Hope that helps. :-)
<hdon> hi all :) i just installed apache2. i have stopped apache2, however, with /etc/init.d/apache2 stop. according to nmap, port 80 is closed on both 127.0.0.1 and ::1, yet when i load http://localhost/ in Namoroka, i get a bugzilla index page! when i load http://127.0.0.1/ in namoroka, i get ECONNREFUSED ("Firefox cannot establish a connection to the server at 127.0.0.1")
<rileyp> mfpockers, Im not saying delete Im saying move
<mang0> does anyone here use epiphany web browser?
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: thanks, i'll go check it out
<hdon> grepping my /etc/hosts file confirms that my localhost name is setup to the proper addresses
<mfpockers> rileyp,  ok just removed all .conf in /etc/X11 here goes a reboot.
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: the problem is i have no ethernet connection :(
<li0s> in JohnTheRipper i put -format=raw-MD5 and i get "Unknown ciphertext format name requested" does anyone can help me with this?
<hdon> OH LOL i have a proxy set up to get into work, and the bugzilla is running at work! hahahaha
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: i guess i will have to bookmark this and try it next time i am near ethernet
<mang0> camilleqco: I had a problem with my card too
<mang0> but I put the files I needed on a memory stick
<mang0> :)
<camilleqco> mang0: it was working fine for a while
<mang0> O.o
<mang0> weird
<camilleqco> mang0: maybe i can try this
<vargadanis> hello everyone! Where do I find the bindv6only.conf file on ubuntu 10.10?
<mang0> did you install any apps that might have messed with it?
<camilleqco> mang0: i duel boot, i don't know if windows changed anything
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, Let me send you another link in case that one doesn't do it; stand by...
 * vieledwolf 
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: THANKS!!
<mang0> hmmmm
<DirtyDawg> ok i HAD to go back to classic desktop, that whole setup is just Too weird
<delinquentme> so WINE or VirtualBox will run things like IE 6 7 8 .. and autoCAD right?
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, This is a link to search results of Realtek, wireless, driver, netbook; there's 4 pages of links:http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=80880246
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: thanks!
<DirtyDawg> did an update check and it didnt say anything about new kernal modules tho
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, Remember, the forum are your friends. :-)
<Sidewinder1> forums
<DirtyDawg> i hate that side bar
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: i never forget! that's where i found the solution the FIRST time, but ultimately the answer was over on launchpad actually
<tuesmufns> so remove the bar
<DirtyDawg> how
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, If possible try to avoid compiling your own drivers; I use that as a last resort, usually the answer can be found elsewhara. But that's just me.
<FuzzyNuts> Hey guys
<FuzzyNuts> Can someone test a Java app for me?
<FuzzyNuts> It's supposed to be cross-platform
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: i think the problem is this issue of the default ubuntu drivers overriding the driver i just installed
<tuesmufns> forum would know, Dirt
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: i need to do this blacklist step, methinks
<Sidewinder1> It's possible
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, Usually when dealing with different drivers, it's best to completely remove the first before working with the second.
<tuesmufns> nonsense
<tuesmufns> you need only proper configuration
<camilleqco> Sidewinder1: i am going to try this way first. the ubuntu file system is baffling!
<tuesmufns> it's the Unix filesystem
<Puchaty> hi
<Sidewinder1> camilleqco, Good luck.
<Puchaty> anyone using ATI powerXpress?
<tuesmufns> hi
<connor_> what is the fastest linux os
<tuesmufns> taking a poll?
<kyubutsu> !filesystem > camilleqco
<ubottu> camilleqco, please see my private message
<n2i> Hi all!
<Puchaty> i've installed ati catalyst 11.4 - it has power Xpress support
<n2i> Please tell me how to fix those error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604412/
<li0s> in JohnTheRipper i put -format=raw-MD5 and i get "Unknown ciphertext format name requested" does anyone can help me with this?
<Puchaty> but i have no idea how to switch between ati cards
<tuesmufns> connor: one that uses a "light" desktop environment
<Puchaty> i have 4330 radeon and 3200
<connor_> so which one is the fastest
<Puchaty> at windows i can switch in ati catalyst suite
<connor_> linux mint
<tuesmufns> (not Ubuntu using GNOME)
<connor_> fedora
<n2i> Anybody can help me?
<camilleqco> kyubutsu: thanks!
<connor_> ubuntu
<connor_> gnome\
<tuesmufns> all use gnome by default
<camilleqco> n2i: what's up?
<tuesmufns> might try LXDE
<camilleqco> n2i: pleae share your problem
<connor_> is there such thing as penguin linux
<n2i> camilleqco: hi! My problem was showed above
<n2i> on paste.ubuntu.com link
<tuesmufns> probably, but if so it's unpopular
<n2i> please help
<connor_> whats xubuntu and kubuntu
<camilleqco> n2i: what problem are you having exactly?
<tuesmufns> ubuntu using xfce and kde DEs, respectively
<camilleqco> n2i: what did you want to fix? is ubuntu not running?
<camilleqco> n2i: is that an error message?
<n2i> camilleqco: I have got those error when apt-get upgrade on 10.10
<mang0> omfg. I get this error when i type in any commands sudo apt: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? jacob@ubuntu:~$
<mang0> I need to install WINE
<mang0> fuu
<mang0> ;__;
<rileyp> n2i Have you have installed something that has upset everything?
<n2i> camilleqco: all messenge has pasted at this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/604412/
<camilleqco> n2i: i think you obviously need to sort out dependency problems. something must be missing
<milen8204> Please tell me how to switch off Unity i dont like it, I tried to set classic desktop but now have unity and classic descktop
<camilleqco> n2i: i looked at that link already
<n2i> camilleqco: how to do?
<mustu> hi, how do we install Ubutnu on a flash if we r usign some other linux distro?
<bazhang> mustu, unetbootin
<n2i> I dont know how to resolve those depen
<AgresiV> Can I get some assistance in installing metasploit ?
<bazhang> milen8204, choose classic from the login window
<milen8204> bazhang I did that
<bazhang> AgresiV, install from where
<milen8204> bazhang, and now have classic menus and unity menu
<vieledwolf> whois <n2i>
<n2i> :-/
<vieledwolf> i am sorry
<bazhang> milen8204, screenshot please
<milen8204> anyone knows how to setup the Unity bar ?
<n2i> Ubuntor :D
<bazhang> vieledwolf, ubuntu support question?
<mang0> right, how do I install wine?
<milen8204> bazhang, wait please
<bazhang> mang0, from the package manager
<kyubutsu> n2i: apt-get install -f
<tuesmufns> with the package manager...
<mang0> idk which one
<n2i> kyubutsu: I will try it now
<tuesmufns> any
<bazhang> mang0, synaptic package manager
<rookie_123> hi all, just installed 11.04 on a lenovo thinkpad l512....no proprietary drivers installed.  Problem is video on websites often displays with a blinking square in them.  Any ideas?
<antoine[maison]> hi
<n2i> 20 not fully installed or removed.
<antoine[maison]> hmm, how do I remove the launch bar in 11.04 to get back to 10.x interface ?
<antoine[maison]> is it even possible ?
<bazhang> !classic | antoine[maison]
<ubottu> antoine[maison]: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<antoine[maison]> great
<tuesmufns> rook: for example?
<antoine[maison]> thanks I will try this ubottu
<rookie_123> <antoine[maison]> log out, log back in but choose ubuntu classic at bottom of screen (after you select your name but before entering password)
<antoine[maison]> ok
<bazhang> tuesmufns, please use tab complete to highlight the person you are speaking with
<antoine[maison]> so I have to click on my login, thanks I had not seen this
<tuesmufns> baz: no tab here
<camilleqco> n2i: i am researching your problem a bit, but did you already try the forums?
<milen8204> bazhang, I cant make my PritSc button dont print my screen :D
<bazhang> tuesmufns, what irc client
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu
<rookie_123> any ideas why I get a square when watching videos in browser on lenovo l512 with 11.04???
<tuesmufns> no tab on kbd :p
<n2i> camilleqco: not yes :(
<antoine[maison]> back, I tried what you advised me, but when I clicked, there was nothing more displaying
<n2i> I'm not very well at english
<antoine[maison]> to change the session type
<tuesmufns> which videos?
<rafi> hello
<kyubutsu> n2i: open synaptic, Edit > Fix Broken Packages
<rafi> i have a question,how can i update my ubuntu software center list of programs?
<n2i> kyubutsu: cannot Apply :(
<camilleqco> n2i: there was definitely an error in installing fuse-utils and udev
<SaMuRaI> l
<DraZoro> rafi: sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> rafi, sudo apt-get update  followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<camilleqco> n2i: i think you should start there
<n2i> I have tried dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Antwon> where can I edit ubuntu 11.04 grub menu ?
<vieldedwolf> hi all
<n2i> But if I trying to uninstall udev..
<bazhang> !grub2 | Antwon please look here
<ubottu> Antwon please look here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<n2i> There is a lot of depen package will be remove
<SaMuRaI> Hola buenas tardes, alguien me puede decir como actualizar de ubuntu 10.4 a 11.4, en el gestor de actualizaciones solo me da la opción para actualizar a 10.10
<rafi> i tried this,but for example,i cant install netbeans 6.9 via ubuntu software center,ther is netbeans 6.8 only!
<bazhang> SaMuRaI, #ubuntu-es for spanish
<tjiggi_fo> !es | SaMuRaI
<ubottu> SaMuRaI: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tuesmufns> so use 6.8
<camilleqco> n2i: try here - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CCwQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1142614&rct=j&q=ubuntu%20udev%20%22post-installation%20script%20returned%20error%20exit%20status%201%22&ei=zDrFTdGKN9HAtgfN26mkBA&usg=AFQjCNFyUHzVYWSJMsz9wdvkJWhY22lA8w&cad=rja
<bazhang> !nickspam > mylove
<ubottu> mylove, please see my private message
<brewster> what happened to openoffice in natty?
<mfpockets> I forget who it was, but someone told me to delete my xorg files and reboot and it would most likely fix my issue.  It got worse.
<bazhang> brewster, replaced by libreoffice
<tuesmufns> libreoffice
<mfpockets> Now i cannot even startx from TTY.
<brewster> why
<tuesmufns> oracle bought
<rafi> DraZoro:i tried this,but for example,i cant install netbeans 6.9 via ubuntu software center,ther is netbeans 6.8 only!\
<Ruge> Quick poll: Ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04
<kyubutsu> brewster: base app is still the same
<bazhang> tuesmufns, please highlight the person you are speaking to
<rookie_123> tuesmufns on youtube videos etc.
<kyubutsu> Ruge: not here
<brewster> does libreoffice have the same compatibility with microsoft documents?
<bazhang> Ruge, dont poll here
<Ruge> soz
<DraZoro> rafi: There might some repos you need to install]
<bazhang> brewster, yes
<brewster> ok
<brewster> ty :]
<bazhang> rafi, ubuntu is not a rolling release
<tuesmufns> I don't have a tab key (for the second time)
<DraZoro> rafi: check synaptic
<bazhang> !latest > rafi
<ubottu> rafi, please see my private message
<bazhang> tuesmufns, then type out the nick
<n2i> camilleqco: there onlu two post in that thread :(
<camilleqco> n2i: also see here http://is.gd/wUwYYs
<tuesmufns> takes too long, and can't see nicks when typing
<rafi> ubottu:ok my friend but how can i that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> rafi, there wont be a newer version like that
<Ruge> Btw, can you install Windows after you install Ubuntu then get Ubuntu to make the bootloader? Or should I install Win first?
<Gnea> Ruge: sure
<rafi> ubottu:tnx my friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Ruge, either way works preferably windows first
<tuesmufns> either
<SaMuRaI> Hello good evening, Im trying to update ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 11.04, but in the update manager only give me the option to update to 10.10. Wath can i do.
<Ruge> Thanks, going to try that now :)
<rookie_123> Ruge, i would install windows first and update it fully....then install ubuntu
<bazhang> SaMuRaI, thats the upgrade path
<SaMuRaI> yes
<bazhang> SaMuRaI, so first 10.10
<Gnea> SaMuRaI: update to 10.10, then to 11.04
<rookie_123> <SaMuRaI> fresh install would be best
<SaMuRaI> really? ok
<Gnea> SaMuRaI: yes, it's the traditonal method
<kyubutsu> Ruge: in a dual boot scenario the ideal course of action is to install windows first
<rookie_123> <SaMuRaI> might save you some headaches down the road....
<n2i> Hey guys!
<n2i> Your problem seems to be same as mine... All i did after connecting my ubuntu with the internet is open synaptical package manager and reload or update the database for updates available...!! All the best! This is the way i solved my problem... Hope this works for you too...!!
<n2i> I will try it :D
<FloodBot1> n2i: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tuesmufns> but second is no big deal
<SaMuRaI> ok thank you berry much all to you people
<Utopiah> so I just plugged an old Canon i550 printer but lsusb doesnt show anything
<mgj> In Gparted, im moving a 500gb partition, shrinking it, and giving the free space to another partition. Any idea how long these actions will take? No estimation from within gparted :(
<Gnea> rookie_123, SaMuRaI: shouldn't be any headaches as long as a full update/upgrade is done to the current 10.04 before pressing the 'upgrade distro' button
<bazhang> Utopiah, check linuxprinting.org for that printer
<Secluded1> is there a way, aside from reformatting, to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04?
<bazhang> Secluded1, have a separate home?
<Alpha> You must reformat. It is the only way to downgrade.
<ivan_> how can put in performance mode my laptop , because i dont know use cpufreq applet in Natty :(
<rookie_123> no ideas on square diplaying when watching vides in browser?  and Gnea....you may be right....but my own past experience whispers "Fresh Install, Fresh Install"
<tuesmufns> what's wrong with .10?
<Secluded1> @bazhang, yes, home is on a separate partition
<milen8204> bazhang, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/workspace1002o.png/
<bazhang> !who | tuesmufns
<ubottu> tuesmufns: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> Secluded1, then install over the old and keep /home intact
<milen8204> bazhang, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/workspace1002o.png/  it is my mix between Unity and classic desktop :D
<Secluded1> thanks
<tuesmufns> bazhang: I cannot tab complete without a tab key or the ability to see nicks while typing, okay idiot?
<bazhang> tuesmufns, lose the attitude
<Utopiah> bazhang: thanks but even before looking for a driver support, it has to be physically visible on the USB bus anyway no?
<rookie_123> bazhang, if you have home on a separate partition and you install 11.04 in a separate partition (overwrite older ubuntu already there) anything specific to watch for?
<tuesmufns> bazhang: grow a fucking brain
<Ruge> LOL
<rileyp> mfpockets move you old one back or sudo nvidia-xconfig to make a new one
<kyubutsu> tuesmufns: inapropriate
<n2i> Any way, thanks all for help! bye bye! :D
<bazhang> rookie_123, not really
<beharbunjaku> hi! how do I use gnome-terminal as default for code::blocks and not xterm ?
<bazhang> Utopiah, I'd check the linuxprinting.org site first
<ivan_> how i caan put my laptop in performance mode in Natty ?
<Utopiah> damned, it seems to be a flawed USB port, I plugged it on another and CUPS interface showed up, sorry for the trouble
<Alpha> Traditional GNOME Applets do not work in Unity.
<mang0> uuuuh
<kyubutsu> ivan_: System Settings / Power Management might have option for it
<omega__> hello, im new to ubuntu
<mang0> I'm trying to open the package manager, and I get this error: Unable to get exclusive lock  This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running.  Please close that application first.
<zghaia> There is tool for setting proxy in Ubuntu.But I ofen need to switch  the proxy from one to another.Is there a way that let me switch the proxy without iputting admin password.
<mang0> what is it?!
<Alpha> Try restarting the PC.
<Utopiah> thanks bazhang
<omega__> was wondering if i could set short cuts on the background
<Alpha> Check automatic updates aren't in progress.
<bercik_> Guys, i have got a problem with blueman. When i start it it says, bluez is not running, but i have not such a service. I have bluez package installed.
<bazhang> mang0, you have more than one instance of apt running?
<mang0> no
<rookie_123> bazhang, im having a flashing square show up on videos in browser when playing back (sometimes yes, othertimes no) using lenovo l512 and 11.04 any ideas?
<mang0> bazhang, I don't think so
<omega__> any1?
<ivan_> kyubutse ,i try it but dont apear this option :(
<mang0> I don't have terminal open
<mang0> only my browser
<bazhang> mang0, check in terminal: type top
<damian> rookie_123: its a known flash problem, use a different browser other than firefox
<omega__> i need help...
<rookie_123> youtube videos are okay, just some flash ones
<rookie_123> damian you recommend chrome?
<bazhang> rookie_123, with compiz or not
<ivan_> i try it typing in terminal " cpufreq -info "
<rookie_123> bazhang, let me turn compiz off and see
<damian> rookie_123: i have it on blogtv I'm using rekonq now without problem, because chrome has the spacebar problem if your chatting as well in flash app
<omega__> can someone please help me?
<AzoteLogiko>  /join #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> omega__, with what
<xiaotang> d
<damian> bug 755698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755698 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "I'm having graphical problems using the flash plugin in natty (dup-of: 761074)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761074 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flashplugin-nonfree draws white rectangles" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761074
<sagaci> how to update-grub from livecd ?
<xiaotang> 有人么
<milen8204> bazhang, did you see the screenshot
<xiaotang> 。。。
<FloodBot1> xiaotang: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !cn | xiaotang
<ubottu> xiaotang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<omega__> bazhang i wanted to know if its possible to have backgrnd short cuts
<Alpha> Open Terminal > sudo update-grub /dev/sda.
<sagaci> Alpha: will that work?
<bazhang> milen8204, looks like you have some kind of dock on the right side
<Alpha> It should do. What are you trying to achieve?
<sagaci> Alpha: don't i have to chroot, etc
<Alpha> chroot is not needed.
<Alpha> Hopefully.
<omega__> bazhang?
<milen8204> bazhang, yes and on the bottom I have standart gnome-uplet and Uniti uplet on the right
<sagaci> i accidently booted into a recovery partition for windows 7, didn't do anything, just exited and rebooted but it hung on bios startup, i killed it and rebooted and got a grub rescue
<zghaia> There is tool for setting proxy in Ubuntu.But I ofen need to switch  the proxy from one to another.Is there a way that let me switch the proxy without iputting admin password.
<bazhang> milen8204, thats odd, did you install the gnome3 PPA?
<Alpha> Update GRUB. It should detect both Operating Systems.
<milen8204> i think not
<omega__> does anyone know?
<kyubutsu> sagaci: you might need to reinstall grub
<bazhang> milen8204, please paste.ubuntu.com the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.d
<sagaci> kyubutsu: do you think I should try update-grub to see if that magically works
<milen8204> bazhang, ok
<omega__> bazhang:?
<bazhang> omega__, shortcut to what?
<zghaia> sagaci: I think kyubutsu is right.You just need to reinstall grub by using liveCD of Ubuntu.
<omega__> anything
<mang0> bazhang: sorry
<sagaci> zghaia: i'm on a liveCD/usb
<mang0> I can't see any apt stuff when i type "Top"
<kyubutsu> sagaci: the computer in question must be already online for that command to work
<mang0> >.>
<mang0> <.<
<sagaci> kyubutsu: i'm on that computer :-)
<omega__> like shortcut to firefox ect
<omega__> i dont like the dock
<mang0> bazhang? ;__;
<bazhang> mang0, what does sudo apt-get update return (paste.ubuntu.com with the results)
<mang0> let me check
<mang0> hm
<kyubutsu> sagaci: execute
<milen8204> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604434/ for list
<mang0> bazhang, a huge list
<mang0> ah!
<mang0> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mang0> :/
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> o.O
<sagaci> mang0: have synaptic or software center open?
<candrea> sagaci, updating grub without chroot should work, however I personally recommend you to use chroot, so that you'll be using your system's settings
<mang0> sagaci No I don't...
<mang0> hm, maybe I do accidentally on a dif workspace
<omega__> sudo apt-get install grub
<mkanyicy> does empathy has skype support?
<mang0> what is the cmd to change workspace?
<mang0> mkanyicy: no.
<eiriksvin> hello, i'm having some issues, how do i find clean Tor programs for Ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> mang0: thnaks
<bazhang> milen8204, and sources.list.d please
<sagaci> candrea: so you reckon sudo update-grub > /dev/sda
<quick> to change workspace press alt+ctrl+<cursor keys>
<mang0> ah
<mang0> thanks
<milen8204> bazhang, ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/604435/
<omega__> eiriksvin: ur not gonna get any help ive been sitting here for 10 mins
<quick> @<man0> ---->>>  :::    to change workspace press alt+ctrl+<cursor keys>
<candrea> sagaci, no, I actually recommend you to chroot first
<ivan_> how i can change governor mode to perfomance in terminal ?
<milen8204> bazhang, in the folder was only medibuntu and that it contains
<candrea> sagaci, also note: IIRC grub 2 is now the default in ubuntu
<bazhang> milen8204, no idea how you got that odd mix; are you sure you chose classic from the login menu?
<mang0> bazhang: I don't have package manager or anything open
<lj_> Hey, I am  trying to transfer some files from windows to ubuntu via network. But I keep getting "Invalid argument", any ideas?
<mang0> :/
<sagaci> candrea: should I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<eiriksvin> whats your question, you gotta just ask it again, i have sat here for three days until the right person is here before:)
<milen8204> bazhang, yes 100%
<anass> hello, my friend in lybia hasn't internet except wireless, he has windows 7 and wireless working very good, but in ubuntu 10.10 he can't install wireless driver because no internet except wireless, how can I help him?
<zteam> eiriksvin: just run sudo apt-get install tork
<milen8204> bazhang, I tried to configure  tescktop cube and so on
<mang0> its very annoying, I need to have wine.
<mang0> :/
<candrea> sagaci, yes, that page seems clear and updated; if you need any help with it, just ask :)
<eiriksvin> oh, thats sweet:) i didn't know about tork, is Tor getting bigger now?
<milen8204> bazhang, may that cause the problems ?
<bazhang> mang0, you clearly have another instance running, or did not use sudo apt-get install wine (did not use sudo)
<omega__> is there an ubuntu help channel?
<anass> can I download the driver package and its depencies and install it without internet!
<damian> eiriksvin: you never put tor in the software centre app ?
<sagaci> candrea: thanks, i've always just reinstalled but this system has fairly tweaked settings that I don't want to redo
<mang0> bazhang how do I kill it then?
<bazhang> anass, what driver package
<mang0> i tried killall -w aptget
<lj_> transferring  files from windows to ubuntu using network. I get "Invalid argument" anybody can help?
<bazhang> mang0, you let it finish
<mang0> no process found.
<eiriksvin> omega_ whats your question?
<mang0> O.o
<anass> bazhang: I said: wireless driver
<mang0> but I can't even see it!
<omega__> can i put shortcuts on dezktop
<quick> <anass > download the source files and mail them
<damian> lj_: using what scp or samba or other ?
<mang0> what if it is asking for like, a Y/N or something. it would never stop!
<zteam> mang0: so what does it say if you try to run sudo apt-get install wine from a terminal then?
<lj_> samba
<anass> bazhang: my friend in lybia hasn't internet except wireless, he has windows 7 and wireless working very good, but in ubuntu 10.10 he can't install wireless driver because no internet except wireless, how can I help him?
<lj_> damian,
<mang0> jacob@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mang0> zteam^
<lj_> damian,  am using samba
<eiriksvin> damian doh! i didn't even think of that:)
<candrea> sagaci, restoring grub in the mbr is a pretty trivial thing, so don't bother reinstalling the whole system ;)
<damian> lj_: the source filename is legal etc?  I tend to transfer from window to ubuntu using winscp just prefer it
<MaRk-I> anass: you need to find out what wireless chipset is using and d/l the drivers for it, it would be easier if he can get connected by ethernet and just run updates
<ivan_> anybody know select performance mode in my laptop wih Natty :(?
<zteam> mang0: you have the update-manager running?
<damian> especially if its a one-off migration or backup
<mang0> bazhang: even in system moniter there is no apt process...
<mang0> zteam I have nothing running (that I know of) other then browser and system manager
<eiriksvin> <omega__>yes, just drag one from the tast bar, strait out... after you have run the program:)
<Gnea> anass: he should be able to download the .deb files to win7, then access them on the win7 partition when booted into ubuntu
<anass> MaRk-I: I know, I red this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<lj_> well, its a .001, .002 ...I split the zip files to get the file size smaller. the .001 - 3 tranferred but not .004
<Da|Mummy> how can i fix a ntfs filesystem on one of my internal drives? i homehow damaged it
<zteam> mang0: system mananger?
<zteam> you mean like Synaptic package manager?
<anass> Gnea: OK, how? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<mang0> system>administration>system mangager
<MaRk-I> anass: then read the article, it explains how to install the drivers without internet
<mang0> its like task manager
<Gnea> anass: uhm, just like I said...
<mang0> I can see my processes...no, not the package mangager
<mang0> manager*
<omega__> ntfs fix can be a big problem
<raven_> EXIF script need a command to display exif time dates with parsable values for example only year, only month, only hour ....
<anass> MaRk-I, Gnea: I red it, but it depends on Ubuntu Install media in another Computer, he has one laptop!
<sagaci> candrea: but my ubuntu partition /dev/sda6 isn't showing up under fdisk -l
<Gnea> anass: step 1) go to website in win7, step 2) download the .deb file(s), step 3) save them somewhere easy, like c:\downloads\, step 4) reboot to ubuntu, step 5) access the files, like /media/win7/downloads/, step 6) install them
<milen8204> bazhang, I fixed the things :D
<bazhang> milen8204, how?
<Sidewinder1> Da|Mummy, Although I hate to suggest it, you may have to do the repair within Windoze.
<Gnea> anass: no, it does not! it can be dual-booted
<milen8204> bazhang, just disable the cube
<milen8204> bazhang, :D
<candrea> sagaci, are you running "sudo fdisk -l" or just "fdisk -l"?
<Da|Mummy> thats a bad bad advice!
<anass> Gnea: OK, how can I collect the depencies?
<zteam> okey.... that's Really strange, but from the task manager select Monitor find open files
<sagaci> candrea: sudo fdisk -l
<bazhang> milen8204, okay, good news. perhaps try #compiz to get it going again
<MaRk-I> anass: read again, it says from the CD
<kyubutsu> Da|Mummy: channel ##windows might be more appropriate for your issue
<Gnea> anass: well which file does he need, exactly?
<Sidewinder1> Da|Mummy, It's worth exactly what I charge for it. :-)
<milen8204> bazhang, ok thanks
<candrea> sagaci, could you please paste the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com?
<anass> Gnea: this file: http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/
<zteam> mang0: okey.... that's Really strange, but from the task manager choose monitor -> search for open files
<Da|Mummy> kyubutsu, i dont have win installed on here though
<anass> Gnea: in this folder, there are .deb file for many archs!
<mang0> okay.....then what zteam? search for apt? done, no result
<Da|Mummy> i know i can easily chdsk on windows, but problem is, i dont have windows on here anymore
<Gnea> anass: only 2, actually. the trick is to getting the newest .deb file
<anass> Gnea: I know, but how can I collect the depencies?
<zteam> mang0: then type in /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mang0> kk
<kyubutsu> Da|Mummy: fixing ntfs is out of the scope of this channel
<Sidewinder1> +1
<anass> Gnea: I'll download this package: http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/bcmwl-kernel-source_5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3_i386.deb then ?
<mang0> zteam: 0 results
<Gnea> Da|Mummy: the ntfsfix command should do it
<zteam> mang0: that's really strange....
<Da|Mummy> theres a ntfsfix command? :|
<zteam> mang0: try to reboot your computer
<bazhang> Da|Mummy, that wont do it, really
<Gnea> anass: as long as he doesn't have a 64bit installed, that should work... and it's a source package, so no dependencies other than to have a build environment setup
<mang0> zteam, I've found a couple of things on the net to fix it. If they don't work then i will reboot
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bazhang> mang0, ^
<mang0> aha!
<Gnea> anass: I just installed it and it didn't complain about dependencies
<jihedamine> Hi, I have an Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09). When booting 11.04 I get a blank screen with very low brightness (happens with the new kernel versions) Is there any fix ?
<miceiken> How do I remove a broken package installed with apt-get?
<anass> Gnea: It has no depencies?
<anass> Gnea: I'll tell him now
<Gnea> anass: not directly
<zzecool> there is a fix broken packages " thing in synaptics
<Gnea> anass: but he will need to be able to type 'make'
<zteam> miceiken: easily, just run sudo apt-get install -f
<mang0> bazhang you are a bloody genius
<mang0> thanks
<mang0> lol, that bot knows everything
<anass> Gnea: so he must install "build-essintials"!
<mang0> zteam, thanks for your help :)
<Gnea> anass: correct!
<miceiken> huh zteam? I want to remove it
<Gnea> anass: it's actually 'build-essential', there is no 's' at the end
<bazhang> miceiken, need to repair it first
<zzecool> miceiken, first install it properly and the remove it
<DirtyDawg>  i have to say, i think Unity is awful and a bad move
<zteam> miceiken: Well you could just run sudo apt-get remove -f, too i gues
<mang0> right, wine time
<miceiken> okay. so sudo apt-get install -f mysql-server-5.1?
<mang0> should I install wine with apt-get, or with package manager?
<anass> Gnea: oh my god! how  can he install it without internet? it's a defficult mission!
<bazhang> DirtyDawg, then use classic
<DirtyDawg> i do
<bazhang> mang0, either one
<abhinav_singh> how to change directory to trash using command line
<bazhang> DirtyDawg, complaints are not for here
<zteam> miceiken: but usually that command chooses the best solution
<mang0> what are the advantages/disadvantages/point in having both?
<bazhang> file a wishlist bug if you so choose DirtyDawg
<bazhang> mang0, personal preference really
<miceiken> zteam: the problem remains tho, it's getting stuck at "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4) ...", and it stays there for 5 minutes
<Gnea> anass: he'll need to type it, find out what dependencies it needs, then make a list and download them via windows
<Iszak> Is there an easy way to back-up ubuntu and all installed programs, or atleast a list of all installed programs so I can easily install them all later?
<miceiken> zteam: http://pastebin.com/0iSMfvnd
<mang0> k
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bazhang> !clone | Iszak
<ubottu> Iszak: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Gnea> anass: once they're in a folder, he can install them via `dpkg -i file.deb`
<jihedamine> Hi, I have an Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09). When booting 11.04 I get a blank screen with very low brightness (happens with the new kernel versions) Is there any fix ?
<mang0> argh, package manager looks confusing. I'm gonna use apt-get lol
<anass> OK, dpkg will see the depencies in the folder?
<anass> Gnea: OK, dpkg will see the depencies in the folder?
<freax---> hi, why i don't have "Interface Preferences" tab in "System >>> Preferences >>> Appearance" !?
<freax---> i just installed ubuntu natty
<Gnea> anass: no, each one will have to be installed one at a time
<Iszak> !automate | Iszak
<ubottu> Iszak, please see my private message
<Andy80> is anyone else having problem with Dropbox indicator icon and Natty? I've exactly this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/37584/dropbox-gone-from-indicator-area-after-upgrade-to-11-04 but the proposed solution doesn't work for me. Any other idea?
<Gnea> anass: dependencies installed first, each, then install the rest
<jaes> hi, i'm trying to mount an nfs share over an ipv6 scope link addresse, and I'm dramatically failing
<mang0> bbl
<Gnea> anass: yes, it's a lengthy process, but it works
<anass> Gnea: Can he use this command: "dpkg -i *'?
<miceiken> !seen edbian
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Gnea> anass: no
<zteam> miceiken: okey, read the docs then :)
<zteam> miceiken: I have no clue on that one
<jaes> do you know if the nfs client on natty handle ipv6 ? or is that my config which is wrong
<anass> Gnea: OK, I'll tell him, thank you for your help, and for your patience :)
<miceiken> zteam: well for now, I can't because it's stuck on installing. and last time I cancelled it, the package was corrupted, hence why I need to uninstall it now :)
<Gnea> anass: could try this:  find . -name "*.deb" -exec sudo dpkg -i {} \;
<Gnea> anass: he might have to run that a few times
<penguin42> jaes: I don't honestly know, but I'd try using showmount -e and rpcinfo to see if you can see the server with an IPv6 address
<anass> Gnea: OK, thank you :)
<Gnea> anass: cheers, and good luck :)
<zteam> miceiken: as I said before, run sudo apt-get install -f and it should take care of that automatically
<miceiken> zteam: that's what I'm doing now
<stev> Hi, is there a way to merge the window titlebar and the top panel when running ubuntu classic? What i want is something similar to the default Unity desktop but without the left dock and with the classic window switcher on the bottom panel
<jaes> @penguin42: i'm gonna look this way, thanks for the pointers
<zteam> miceiken: do you get any interesting output from it?`:-)
<miceiken> "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4) ..." - been stuck on this for the past 5 minutes
<miceiken> I can't ctrl+c either
<MonkeyDust> stev: it's called global menu, install it, logout / in and it's ready
<snooflecake> how many people here play world of warcraft with the current version
<bazhang> !ot | snooflecake
<ubottu> snooflecake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snooflecake> ok bazhang thanks
<stev> MonkeyDust, does it merge the titlebar with the close,minimize,maximize buttons? Or it's just the menu bar thing?
<RB_> hi
<MonkeyDust> stev: merge
<freax---> anyone can help ?
<miceiken> zteam: so just "sudo apt-get install -f" no mysql-server-5.1 after?
<Secluded1> is the "window" menubar in global menu fixed?
<MonkeyDust> !ask| freax---
<ubottu> freax---: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stev> MonkeyDust, ty!!
<MonkeyDust> glad to help, stev
<freax---> i just asked but no replies
<freax---> why i don't have "Interface Preferences" tab in "System >>> Preferences >>> Appearance" !?
<Ian_Corne> Anyone know if there's a launchpad bug yet with the wireless hardware button problem?
<RB_> i have a problem  (at start up Ubuntu logo is not showing correctly )
<Ian_Corne> anyone know what the name of the alt+f2 launhcer is for gnome2?
<stev> MonkeyDust, just one more thing? Is there a package in the official repos? Can't seem to fined one with "sudo apt-cache search globalmenu"
<zteam> miceiken: Well, sudo apt-get install -f just corrects the state of package manager, sometimes it's delet's the offending package, somethimes it chooeses another way, any way, even it don't delete that package, you can easily do it yourself as soon as apt is done
<zteam> :)
<powerje> I just upgraded Ubuntu and when I log in my desktop is frozen, if I click on Chrome though I see when I ssh in and check top it is running, and when I kill compiz through my ssh session I can interact with Chrome
<powerje> but I'm not sure how to fix it from freezing whenever I log in
<miceiken> zteam: I tried, it changes no packages
<oscoder> wow,so many people in this group!
<zteam> miceiken: okey, well lets try to run sudo apt-get check and see what it says
<miceiken> zteam: I just did "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server", it seems like it remove mysql-server-5.1 pretty good, so now I will install everything from scratch with apt-get
<zteam> okey
<zteam> but a hint is to use aptitude instead
<zteam> it's even better than apt
<miceiken> zteam: I thought it was the same thing, and also, now it's stuck again...
<Donkey> hello People of the world !
<Donkey> i have a quick Q today !
<powerje> No one else complaining of a frozen desktop after upgrading to the latest version?
<Donkey> im looking for a download manager that can delay downloads to an appropriate time, ie: 1 AM to 8 AM
<zteam> miceiken: nope, it is not it's a improved version of APT
<miceiken> zteam: oh okay, anyway, what do you suggest I do now that it's stuck again and install -f didn't work? the sudo apt-get check?
<dredhammer> Does anyone know how to reset the gnome-terminal color scheme? for some reason i have lost the colored text that told you what was a file type or directory they all display in one uniform color now
<zteam> miceiken: but it isn't installed by default
<daddy> have to install drivers for wireless card at each boot manually.Is this a normal behavioure?
<Donkey> powerje : didnt have such problems, maybe check your graphic card drivers or use the basics one if you already use the "good" one
<zteam> try to use sudo aptitude remove -f then?
<powerje> Donkey: would that be in my xorg.conf or something?
<Donkey> mines in the system\admin menue
<powerje> yeah I can't access anything
<powerje> it's just frozen
<rileyp> donkey use cron
<powerje> but I can ssh in
<rileyp> to turn your dl engine on and off
<Donkey> i dont know the long way powerje, sorry
<powerje> no problem
<Donkey> rileyp is cron a download manager or ?
<RB_> i m using 11.04 and having a problem at startup screen where ubuntu loading ....
<Donkey> its a schedule manager
<Donkey> alright
<zteam> miceiken: if that ain't working try sudo dpkg -P name-of-mysql-package
<hrisolit> Helo, i have 11.04 on amilo PI3625 i cant use usb wireless adaptor TP-Link  TL-wn727n "wireless is disabled by hardaware" i cannot enable by switch or key combination, it works on windows and MInt 9, without hardware switch, any healp?
<red> hrisolit: try putting your laptop into sleep
<miceiken> zteam: after the check I got this: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." probably because I killed the process
<Donkey> i was hoping for a all in one package.
<red> and then back on
<reisio> hrisolit: or check the driver mint 9 uses
<red> hrisolit: just a long shot, but for my amilo work laptop, every time the machine reboots the wireless is disabled
<red> until I sleep the machine once
<BlouBlou> RB_: screen shuts down and it turns on again in login screen?
<zteam> miceiken: okey, try that then :-)
<red> same thing happends if I put it to sleep\hibernate, will have to do it again afterwards
<miceiken> zteam: starts to install the mysql server again, into a new deadlock
<EDinNY1> how can I get the old Gnome in Natty?
<BlouBlou> !classic | EDinNY1
<ubottu> EDinNY1: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<dredhammer> Does anyone know how to reset the gnome-terminal color scheme? for some reason i have lost the colored text that told you what was a file type or directory they all display in one uniform color now
<Buuntu> can someone help me with a little problem?  I can't see the windows buttons on the top of every window on 11.04
<powerje> Is there a file I can edit to make the login screen show up when I start up? Maybe if I could select classic my system wouldn't be frozen - right now I just have it log right in
<MonkeyDust> Buuntu: select Ubuntu Classic, No effects
<BlouBlou> !pm | RB_
<ubottu> RB_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Buuntu> MonkeyDust, thanks I'll go try that
<reisio> powerje: gdm2setup ?
<MonkeyDust> Buuntu: another way is by adding Metacity to your startup applications
<zteam> miceiken: try to remove it manually with sudo dpkg -r packagename
<powerje> I can't open any gui application reisio :(
<lj_> is there anything better then samba for transferring files via lan? I keep getting invalid arg. unless I split the files into smaller sizes
<reisio> powerje: why not?
<powerje> It's frozen
<zteam> miceiken: replace packagename with the name of the mysql-package
<powerje> This is the problem I'm trying to fix
<miceiken> zteam: that workes
<reisio> lj_: cifs, scp, rsync
<zteam> miceiken: ;-)
<powerje> I just did dist-upgrade, and when I re-started I couldn't do anything - pointing and clicking had no affect
<powerje> but I have ssh'd into my machine from another and am trying to fix it
<stev> MonkeyDust, just one more thing? Is there a package in the official repos? Can't seem to fined one with "sudo apt-cache search globalmenu". Aren't we talking of the indicator-appmen applet right?
<rileyp> Donkey, http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=864490
<Buuntu> MonkeyDust, thanks that worked great
<MonkeyDust> Buuntu: another way is by adding Metacity to your startup applications
<rileyp> Donkey,  its easy enough
<Buuntu> MonkeyDust, well 'metacity --replace' works but the command just freezes
<Donkey> i love you rileyp
<Buuntu> MonkeyDust, i mean i guess i could just set to run that in th background at startup but i thought there'd be a better way
<Donkey> thanks !
<MonkeyDust> stev: http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/Installation
<gsr> I have updated from 10.10 to 11.04, and am using Unity.  (intel i7 core, ati radeon non-free drivers).  Since the update, I've experienced a strange problem where the "focused" window gets stuck focused.  I cant move it, or escape to anther window.  Anyone else experienced it?
<bazhang> gsr, yep. what theme do you have installed
<gsr> default theme
<bazhang> gsr, okay, not sure then, this seems to affect unity-2d as well
<gsr> bazhang: I'll check, just a sec
<EricAndrews> I have a question. I am wondering how to change my primary monitor in ubuntu?
<reisio> EricAndrews: what graphics driver are you  using?
<pankaj_sharma> why firefox 4 freezes in ubuntu 10.04?
<EricAndrews> reisio it is onboard graphics...
<bazhang> pankaj_sharma, installed how?
<edwardthefma> hello all
<reisio> hi
<ardht> hi all
<EricAndrews> resio Is there a way to change it in the UI or is there a terminal command I can use?
<ardht> i am on natty, and observing banshee not using overlay scrollbar
<reisio> I'm not sure how you'd do it from GNOME, but you could probably use xrandr or something like that, or a modified xorg.conf
<pankaj_sharma> why firefox 4 freezes in ubuntu 10.04?
<ardht> can anyone confirm this?
<bazhang> ardht, in unity?
<reisio> pankaj_sharma: run it from a terminal and look at the output
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  On Ubuntu 10.04 running on the metal, I can't play youtube videos.  I appear to have a Flash player (but not the Adobe one).  Is that normal?  Do I need to install the Adobe one?
<bazhang> pankaj_sharma, installed how
<edwardthefma> any 1 use Compiz Cube
<EricAndrews> ok thanks
<EricAndrews> ill try it
<reisio> thegoodcushion: you'll probably want to install the adobe one
<ardht> yes
<reisio> thegoodcushion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<ardht> @bazhang yes
<reisio> edwardthefma: taking a poll?
 * edwardthefma is having this error  with Compiz Cube 
<bazhang> ardht, many apps now have their menus on the very top panel, a mouse over will reveal them
<thegoodcushion> reisio: so is the FOSS one known to be a bit crap?
<edwardthefma> There has been (at least) one error detected with your setup:
<edwardthefma>  Error: Software Rasterizer in use
<reisio> thegoodcushion: free implementations of proprietary technology are usually lagging behind at all times
<bazhang> edwardthefma, try #compiz
<reisio> thegoodcushion: or put another way: organizations are constantly updating their proprietary technology to make it hard for other implementations to compete
<rileyp> Donkey no worries
<reisio> gnash isn't a bit crap, it's just Adobe knows ahead of time what they're going to add to Flash
<thegoodcushion> reisio: I installed flashplugin-installer, which was successful, and now nothing's happening
<freax---> hi, i just installed ubuntu natty and i'm using ubuntu classic, in "help and support" under "Desktop User Guide » Configuring Your Desktop » Look and Feel » Appearance Preferences" it shows 4 tabs of appearance preferences (1-Theme Preferences, 2-Desktop Background Preferences, 3-Font Preferences, 4-Interface Preferences) but in fact i don't have "Interface Preferences" tab in "System >>> Preferences >>> Appearance", anyone can help plz !?
<reisio> thegoodcushion: might be all, restart browser
<reisio> thegoodcushion: check about:plugins
<bazhang> freax---, let me check mine, just a moment
<reisio> freax---: help you accomplish what, exactly?
<thegoodcushion> reisio: it says libflashplayer.so Version: Shockwave Flash 10.2 r159
<bazhang> freax---, nope, only three tabs
<RB_> flash plug-in is can't installed on google chrom
<reisio> thegoodcushion: okay, try the Flash that wasn't working now
<Perma> Is it possible to install 3'rd party drivers in GUI (11.04)?
<thegoodcushion> ok great reisio
<RB_> what should i have to do ?
<reisio> Perma: sometimes, depends
<reisio> RB_: http://www.google.com/search?q=flash%20chromium%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<Perma> I have an Asus EEE PC that I would like to have graphics driver for
<freax---> bazhang, ok so is there any way to fix that or to get into "interface preferences" ?
<Konsinator> hello can anybody help me with ubuntu 11.04 ? I have a problem with my update-manager. If I want to update I get this message:
<Konsinator> Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<reisio> Perma: which model?
<Perma> 1000HE
<bazhang> freax---, looks like the guide is wrong, as neither of us have it; what did you need to do in that tab, btw
<ardht> bazhang i am not talking about the global menu. i am referring to overlay scrollbar
<reisio> Perma: should be i915
<freax---> bazhang, i don't think so coz this is the only guide for ubuntu classic
<reisio> Perma: does Ubuntu not configure it automagickally?
<freax---> bazhang, i'm not into ubuntu unity guide
<Glycan> Hello.
<bazhang> ardht, not certain what you mean by the "overlay scrollbar" the bar on the right of windows? in some apps , its just a colored line with arrows once you get close t o it
<reisio> Glycan: hi
<Glycan> How do I check that I got the right iso?
<Nashenas88> I'm trying to remember how to update which server I download system updates from, but I can't remember what the old menu option was. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?
<Glycan> E.g. md5 thingys.
<teage> how do you save yer session when in a live cd . Like you would if you where using puppy linux I guess.
<Konsinator> hello can anybody help me with ubuntu 11.04 ? I have a problem with my update-manager. If I want to update I get this message: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<maninder> k
<Perma> It did so in the last version, but as I understand it Natty does only use the open drivers
<bazhang> freax---, yes, what did you need the 4th tab for? I dont have it either in classic
<reisio> teage: you don't, ordinarily
<ardht> can anyone confirm that banshee still is blacklisted for the overlay scrollbar?
<bazhang> !md5 | Glycan did you mean this?
<ubottu> Glycan did you mean this?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<freax---> bazhang, i want to get to those settings >> "Show icons in menus", "Editable menu shortcut keys" and "Toolbar button labels"
<teage> reisio, Is it possible to do it though? Must be a program or command or something.
<reisio> Perma: AFAIK there are only "open" drivers for your graphics hardware
<reisio> Perma: and it's been that way for some time
<Glycan> Myes.
<reisio> teage: yes, with another image, installed another way
<bazhang> ardht, you mean "menu" "view" etc etc?
<reisio> teage: you could use that puppy image
<ardht> bazhang, yes it is called overlay scrollbar
<Konsinator> help please
<Konsinator> ...
<bazhang> Konsinator, patience
<Konsinator> ok
<ardht> bazhang, do you have the colored line in banshee?
<Perma> Ok. Thx
<Sidewinder1> Konsinator, Have you tried: "fix broken packages", in Synaptic Package Manager?
<bazhang> ardht, I'm not in unity at the moment, other apps had it when I was, I did not check it at the time
<teage> reisio, thanks, I will try that.
<zus> is anyone having any issue with the mail icon not telling when there is a mail in the inbox
<zus> i dont even get any sound, and the plug in is set to
<Konsinator> I cannot open it because of I don't have a package header or something like this
<gaurav_natty> how
<glennop_> is the bcm4311 wireless device supported in ubuntu?
<reisio> glennop_: via ndiswrapper, apparently; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<ardht> Glycan you can use the md5sum command in terminal
<Glycan> Yes, but how do I do it on windows?
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do i use bindwood? (aka firefox bookmarks sync for ubuntu one?
<gsr> bazhang: I am using Unity 3.8.12, but I don't have the unity-2d or unity-2d-* packages installed.
<Konsinator> when I open synaptic it tells me this: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<reisio> Glycan: http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<gaurav_natty> how i execute executable files in ubuntu 11.04 while i am running through autorun prompt application it saying there is no application installed to executable files
<Konsinator> and then I have to close it
<gsr> bazhang: so I don't believe I have the unity-2d theme installed
<reisio> gaurav_natty: what's an example file name?
<Glycan> Thanks
<gaurav_natty> jd-gui
<mathews> Konsinator: how u reached to 11.04? upgrade or clean install
<bazhang> gsr, its a package that allows for unity, but without 3d acceleration, not a theme
<gaurav_natty> reisio, jd-gui
<Glycan> And I use that how?
<bazhang> Glycan, did you read the link?
<reisio> gaurav_natty: what's that, jdownloader?  Do you have a JRE?
<Konsinator> first I upgraded it and had the same problem, then I reinstalled it clean and had again the same problem
<Glycan> Yes, but how do I use it?
<ardht> Glycan open up terminal
<gaurav_natty> yes i have JRE , that is java compiler
<Glycan> All I got is a downloaded wich flashes a consle- I assume it's supposed to be run with arguments?
<gaurav_natty> reisio, yes i have JRE and that is java decompiler
<gsr> bazhang: ahh.  I've also been experiences lots of sluggish window movements, and flash videos becoming really choppy.   I'll install the unity-2d packages.  thanks
<reisio> Glycan: Win+r, cmd, cd Desktop, md5sum file.iso
<mathews> Konsinator: seems some software sources missing
<reisio> gaurav_natty: what happens when you run the command from a terminal?
<Konsinator> yes but I don't know what I did wrong
<eiriksvin> im having trouble find our how to run applications from a custom launcher you can make with a right click on the desktop
<htcrx> How do I permanantly disable wlan0 interface? When I use `ifconfig wlan0 down`, after each reboot it switches back on. Please advise?
<mathews> Konsinator: normally it happens  during upgrade
<mathews> Konsinator: u just check the software sources from synaptic
<Konsinator> via terminal ?
<Konsinator> I cannot open synaptic
<Glycan> Never mind, got it (I'mnot compleatly incompetent. Not knowing how to use a arbitary thingy and being getting to --help slowly does not imply compleat lack of computer cometency)
<ardht> htcrx try  dbus-send --system --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Set string:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager string:WirelessEnabled variant:boolean:false in terminal
<gaurav_natty> reisio,  i cann't under stand how i run through them command before this when i am using ubuntu 10.10 that time when i double click them its gets automatically executed . but now it is not
<Prasoon> i want to install openJdk.
<DarsVaeda> hi how do i use firefox ubuntu one bookmarks sync? it is installed but nothing happens, no buttons to start sync and nothing
<reisio> gaurav_natty: you said, but I'd like to know what the output from a terminal is
<ardht> htcrx it works for mine
<htcrx> ardht how do you remember this stuff? i'm trying it now
<mathews> Konsinator: put ur query in www.askubuntu.com and stick here and repeat ur query
<ardht> htcrx i don't
<htcrx> ardht: yes it's disable now thank you!
<gaurav_natty> reisio, i am not running that in terminal
<Prasoon> cli say installation candidate missing , while installing openjdk. what to do?
<test__> I have exactly this (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10703466) problem. I have random (but well defined) areas of my screen within my mouse don't respond to clicks. Using Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity, fresh install.
<ardht> htcrx, i have it on tomboy and everytime i install new version i use it
<suprengr> Kosinator: if you had replied where you also asked [simple courtesy] maybe a soloution would be sorted.
<test__> any workaround?
<rxfrost> irc.rizon.net
<ardht> htcrx glad i can help
<htcrx> appreciate it
<bazhang> test__, its a widely reported bug of late, perhaps a check of launchpad or filing a fresh bug report
<ardht> htcrx are you using banshee?
<test__> bazhang: thanks
<Prasoon> cli say installation candidate missing , while installing openjdk. what to do
<eiriksvin> how does ubuntu store its application? like windows has /programs_x86/NAME/Name.exe
<bazhang> test__, are you using unity 3d or unity-2d or classic
<test__> bazhang: using unity 3d
<suprengr> Konsinator: if you had replied where you also asked [simple courtesy] maybe a soloution would be sorted.
<htcrx> ardht: no how come?
<rileyp> eiriksvin, /usr/bin
<ardht> htcrx : i am just asking
<cpm> Question: is there a way to tell the memory killer to prefer processes from a specific group?
<gaurav_natty> reisio, i am not running them through cmd
<DarsVaeda> bindwood...how do i use it...no one...no?
<reisio> gaurav_natty: I want you to, though
<reisio> gaurav_natty: are you saying you aren't willing?
<bazhang> DarsVaeda, use what
<DarsVaeda> bindwood
<mathews> Prasoon: just check OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime installed
<gaurav_natty> reisio, i dont know how to run that
<eiriksvin> rileyp> ok, howdo i make a launcher to an application thats in there
<krambal> hey guys is there an e-reader like kindle for ubuntu ?
<DarsVaeda> its the firefox plugin for syncing bookmarks
<Prasoon> mathew; no.s
<reisio> gaurav_natty: hit alt+f2, type 'gnome-terminal', enter, then type 'jd-gui', then enter
<bazhang> DarsVaeda, what are you trying to do? the info from bindwood is not very clear
<reisio> krambal: a hardware device?
<mathews> Prasoon: install it from software center
<krambal> no software sorry i was not clear
<eiriksvin> i know i right click > create a launcher> and then properties, but i'm stuck there
<DarsVaeda> i just want to use it ^^
<gaurav_natty> reisio, that is saying command not found
<bazhang> krambal, there is software to read epub and mobi yes
<reisio> krambal: calibre, possibly
<caudex> Is anyone here with meerkat on thinkpad (keyboard setup issue)?
<Prasoon> mathews:  same problem
<mang0> I've just installed wine, and I need to change the location of my "Virtual" drive to a real drive I have (dual booting winXP and ubuntu). I want to be able to use my win apps in ubuntu, so I installed wine...bit confused though...
<reisio> gaurav_natty: then you probably have no such application installed
<reisio> gaurav_natty: check your package manager
<Varotone> Hey guys
<reisio> Varotone: hey
<bazhang> krambal, fbreader does it
<teknowill> krambal: i calibre it works well with epub/mobi and converstion and has drivers for amazon reader
<Varotone> what repository is the one that hosts the graphics drivers?
<reisio> Varotone: which graphics drivers?
<powerje> Crap this sucks, I ssh'd into my frozen machine, killed gnome-session, and it let me log in classic mode, and it is frozen as well
<ardht> mang0: if you would like to use wine, you have to install the win apps in ubuntu
<krambal> thank you very much i will try out calibre
<gaurav_natty> reisio, i know i am not installed that application but i have and executable file spreatly they just run before when i click them
<krambal> i tried using wine and installing kindle but it was a no go
<Sidewinder1> Varotone, Restricted extras?
<Varotone> reisio: the third-party ones, the ones you have to install after installing the distro
<reisio> gaurav_natty: okay, from a terminal, find the executable file and run ./filename
<reisio> gaurav_natty: or java ./filename
<Varotone> Sidewinder1: are they included in the package?
<reisio> gaurav_natty: or java -jar ./filename
<teknowill> krambal: sudo python -c "import urllib2; exec urllib2.urlopen('http://status.calibre-ebook.com/linux_installer').read(); main()"
<htcrx> ardht: i'm using 10.10 on this laptop - it's only 1.7ghz with shared graphics - it can't handle unity but on my desktop i use it
<teknowill> krambal: that gets/installs it
<reisio> Varotone: nvidia? ati?
<root__> hi
<krambal> i did it thru ubuntu software center
<Sidewinder1> Varotone, They should Repositories that you can enable in Synaptic.
<reisio> root__: hi
<Varotone> reisio:  ATI/AMD propietary FGLRX graphics driver
<HoCoK> hui poimesh kto che pishet O_o
<ardht> htcrx, i just would like to know if banshee has overlay scrollbar in natty unity 3d
<root__> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<reisio> Varotone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto/ATI
<gaurav_natty> reisio, now its showing me permission denied
<eiriksvin> how do i make a launcher for an application thats in /usr/bin/
<eiriksvin> so it will run a gui app/
<namzezam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/602392/
<eiriksvin> oops gui app?
<namzezam> headers-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.50_i386.deb) ...
<namzezam> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic ...
<namzezam> dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<namzezam> cannot report otherwise !!
<FloodBot1> namzezam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root__> kk
<gaurav_natty> reisio, now its showing me permission denied
<namzezam>  reinstall remove and cleaning the cache , all of those failed!
<Varotone> reisio: thanks bro
<reisio> gaurav_natty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1251485
<Glycan> I'm trying o boot from a liveusb. It shows a fine "boot as live or install" screen, even showing banshee in the sound settings(:), but when you choose boot, it shows but a blackscreen with a mouse on it. It playes the settup sound. I ran a md5 check on the .iso- it's good. What's wrong?
<eiriksvin> oops gui app?
<bazhang> Glycan, how was it written to usb
<eiriksvin> how do i make a launcher for an application thats in /usr/bin/
<Glycan> This is about the third copy of ubuntu- ~3 -r only cds, 3 installs, etc...
<Glycan> Er.. What's its name...
<Glycan> "Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.4.6.exe"
<shane4kubuntu> I have an .xsession-error file that is currently 11GB and being written too as we speak, any thoughts ideas?  It is written with numbers like this:C 193.60777,201.55312 193.77376,202.01391 194.32471,202.01391
<eiriksvin> say for instance firefox
<bazhang> Glycan, tried unetbootin?
<Prasoon> mathews:  openjdk is of 39 mb. Software center will be able to download it? i am having a slow net connectivity.
<giannis__> print(html.xpath("//text()"))
<reisio> Prasoon: only one way to find out
<root__> fucking hell
<bazhang> root__, watch the language
<smith> i am getting ./IRCauthority error after switching to gnome3 from unity.....so i haveswitched to xubuntu.....how to get to gnome3...help !!!
<gaurav_natty> i want 2 degrade my flash version to 9 how i degrade
<root__> so now you listen me
<bazhang> smith, gnome3 from the PPA?
<reisio> gaurav_natty: 'downgrade'
<smith>  i am getting ./IRCauthority error after switching to gnome3 from unity.....so i haveswitched to xubuntu.....how to get to gnome3...help !!!
<bazhang> root__, thats not the way to get help
<reisio> gaurav_natty: you probably don't want to do that
<Sidewinder1> !patience > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<mathews> Prasoon: it is only Kbs there
<Glycan> Er.. well?
<caudex> Any xev, xmodmap, xorg.conf, console-setup gurus here?
<bazhang> Glycan, tried unetbootin?
<root__> sorry for taht bazhang
<bazhang> smith, gnome3 from where?
<mathews> Glycan: use the disk creator by running the same live cd
<smith> @bazhang: yes
<gaurav_natty> reisio, before i was able to download flash videos direct from .mozzila/cahce but now it is not there
<waseem> hey guys
<bazhang> smith, which is completely unsupported and advised to steer clear of
<Prasoon> mathews:  OpenJDK java 6 RunTime 38.8 Mb
<reisio> gaurav_natty: use downloadhelper extension for that
<bazhang> gaurav_natty, there's a firefox plug in for that
<smith> @bazhang: so what should i do , i want to use gnome3
<waseem> guys, can't install ubuntu 11.04 on my sony vaio cr box
<waseem> uncompression error
<bazhang> smith, wait until its stable and supported, I suppose
<waseem> any idea??????????
<gaurav_natty> reisio, thanks but i mostly prefer the last one ..
<reisio> gaurav_natty: good luck with that
<Glycan> Huh?
<mathews> Prasoon: in Natty it shows onlly 729 KB
<gaurav_natty> how i use my compiz with unity
<Glycan> I don't understand.
<bazhang> Glycan, unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<bazhang> gaurav_natty, try #compiz
<mathews> Prasoon/; OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime
<smith> @bazhang: okay.....thank you very much for your help....btw which country are u from...m from india
<Glycan> (Also, the box I'm has broken cd ports. Both of them)
<Prasoon> mathews:  in software center?
<waseem> hello
<bazhang> Glycan, check th e link I gave you
<mathews> yes
<hihihi100> i need help with kde, is there any channel?
<bazhang> smith, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<reisio> hihihi100: #kde
<root__> hey bazhang there is any book for linux
<bazhang> hihihi100, #kubuntu
<Prasoon> mathews:  i cann't believe
<zertyu> hi
<zus> is unity customizable? any links on how to? and can some one  please tell me how can i get the  mail icon to let me know when i have new mail please?
<bazhang> root__, thats out of scope for this channel, sure there are
<root__> thanks
<zertyu> i got an user group called database i just create an user ubuntuser, my question is how to put my ubuntuser to database group ?
<bazhang> zus, not very customizable at this point, you can add apps to the left bar ie mail app
<waseem>  guys, can't install ubuntu 11.04 on my sony vaio cr box
<mathews> Prasoon/; U ask about it to bazhang
<waseem> uncompression error
<Sidewinder1> root__, Why not try www.ubuntuforums.org?
<krambal> i know this is ubuntu help but does anyone know if it is possible to connect calibre to amazon kindle book server so i can download my purchased books ?
<reisio> krambal: why not download with your kindle?
<Varotone> waseem: did you try to download the image again and burn it at a low speed?
<bazhang> krambal, calibre is for converting them
<Cube``> hey guys, is ekiga like skype?
<root__> yes i will sidewinderl
<reisio> Cube``: yes
<Cube``> can it be used like skype?
<reisio> Cube``: yes
<Cube``> reisio: ok, so p2p voip?
<reisio> Cube``: yes
<bazhang> krambal, kindle has 3g get it that way
<Cube``> reisio: thanks
<Prasoon>  bazhang: i need to install open jdk. cli say installation candidate missing,,,
<reisio> Cube``: yes
<waseem>  guys, can't install ubuntu 11.04 on my sony vaio cr box
<krambal> right but i want the books on my pc aswell
<waseem> any idea?
<Cube``> reisio: say "no"
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > waseem
<ubottu> waseem, please see my private message
<reisio> krambal: you should be able to copy them from your kindle to your pc with calibre
<thugzclub> hey wanna change the init level to text  mode ...what is it ?
<krambal> oh duh i can just connect it usb and transfer the files lol
<reisio> Cube``: okay
<zus> bazhang,  anyway to drop it to the bottom? 14.1 widescreen monitor here :/  darn thinkpads
<reisio> Cube``: no
<Prasoon> bazhang:  mathews suggested to download it from soft. center
<Varotone> waseem: I recall, did you try to burn the image at a lower speed? it can be a burn error
<Prasoon> its of 38 mb?
<zertyu> i got an user group called database i just create an user ubuntuser, my question is how to put my ubuntuser to database group ?
<reisio> krambal: :D
<krambal> if i had the kindle app it would do all that for me
<krambal> thats why i asked
<Cube``> ok, is there an ALTERNATIVE to ekiga that does not come with dependency hell?
<Prasoon> bazhang:  are you there?
<bazhang> zus, try gnome classic and add a dock
<reisio> Cube``: are you using GNOME?
<mathews> waseem: pls visit this page and select the solved section  http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=uncomprtession+error&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&safe=active&surl=1
<twitch> any1 got a g2xx workin hdmi audio output?
<gaurav_natty> is there is any way to install sticky notes on natty
<bazhang> gaurav_natty, sure, check the package manager
<thugzclub> hey wanna change the init level to text  mode ...what is it ?
<zus> bazhang,  thanks, any mail apps that "Work" as far as letting me know when i get new mail?
<Cube``> reisio: no.
<bazhang> zus, from gmail? or where?
<reisio> Cube``: ah
<bazhang> !nox | thugzclub
<zus> gmail yes
<ubottu> thugzclub: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bazhang> zus, theres a gmail notifier package if I remember correctly
<root__> which is beast way to use bt 1, install by wm vare 2, install on harddisk
<Cube``> reisio: yeah
<reisio> Cube``: what're you using?
<twitch> vm?
<zus> bazhang, thank you i will give it a go
<bazhang> root__, ask in #backtrack-linux as thats not supported here
<Cube``> reisio: xfce, but buddy is using arch i believe
<reisio> Cube``: xfce should already be pretty GNOMEy
<reisio> Cube``: but you can browse http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_VoIP_software for something lighter, I suppose
<twitch> any1 got a g2xx workin hdmi audio output?..... pullin my hair out here :(
<thugzclub> ubotto: thanks ubottu...but I wanna do so from the termnal..
<webben> Anyone know how to get the Menu showing in google chrome or chromium?
<root__> ubantu
<reisio> Cube``: actually you can build ekiga without gnome deps, AIUI, but you'd have to compile it, probably
<bazhang> thugzclub, the kernel line is in text only mode
<Cube``> reisio: ok!
<coz_> webben,  which menu?
<webben> coz_: The main menu that appears across the top of the screen or window.
<Sidewinder1> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<webben> coz_: File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks etc.
<coz_> webben,  ah  its not there but there is a "wrench" icon to the right of the url field,,, not sure there is a File Edit menu on chromium
<webben> coz_: It's there on OS X.
<coz_> webben, oh?  mm  let me check hold on
<eiriksvin> where can i find a command list for application launchers like: Desktop Recorders launcher command says gtk-recordMyDesktop
<coz_> webben,  ok do you see that wernch icon??
<reisio> eiriksvin: dpkg -L gtk-recordMyDesktop | grep bin
<webben> coz_: Yeah I've got the wrench icon on OS X as well.
<reisio> webben: Mac OS is another OS, you realize...
<coz_> webben,  rather   right click the upper bar that is on  chrome and tick  "Use system title bar and borders"
<coz_> webben,  nope that doesnt do it either
<root__>  sidewinderl, some days after installation  my ubuntu stop to work any solution
<webben> reisio: I've noticed ;)
<eiriksvin> i am looking to learn how to make a desktop launcher that can run any program i have installed
<reisio> webben: very observant :D
<reisio> eiriksvin: right-click on desktop, the end
<eiriksvin> your not getting me
<reisio> you're
<michal__> hey
<twitch> any1 got a g2xx workin hdmi audio output?..... pullin my hair out here :(
<KM0201> eiriksvin: a desktop launcher, can only launch one program at a time...
<reisio> michal__: hi
<coz_> webben,  as far as I know the developers have consistently stripped chrome down,, my bet is apple put those menus back on
<eiriksvin> i know, but how do i learn the command for running any given application?
<Sidewinder1> root__, You could always do a fresh install; I prefer the LTS versions; current is Lucid Lynx 10.04; that's what I'm using
<Glycan> Which version of U do I want for UNetbootin? .._Live ..HDmedia, etc.
<Glycan> Er, .._HdMedia
<KM0201> eiriksvin: oh i see what you're saying... sometimes you can look at system monitor, and find the process in there, and then try to start the program w/ whatever name is there.
<giannis__> print(etree.tostring(xhtml, pretty_print=True))
<coz_> webben,     http://dev.chromium.org/user-experience/toolbar
<KM0201> eiriksvin: whats the name fo the program?
<coz_> webben,   "page menu"  on that link
<reisio> eiriksvin: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<reisio> eiriksvin: ls /usr/bin/*
<mathews> Glycan: run the live cs and run start up disk creator.That is better idea
<root__> sidewinderl, i think its waste of time why i cant use one time installation
<reisio> apropos, whatis
<mathews> Glycan: run the live cd
<KM0201> eiriksvin: if the program ahs a menu entry, you can also go to it int he menu and choose "add to desktop" and it will copy a launcher to the desktop
<eiriksvin> KM0201:)
<Halo> wer
<eiriksvin> thanx im trying that processes one now
<coz_> webben,     http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/global-menu-support-comes-to-chromium/
<Sidewinder1> root__, I tried to give you options. Your "one time installation" obviously ran into problems... What else can I say?
<bazhang> root__, you are on bt4?
<reisio> so now the GNOME transformation to Mac OS is complete? :p
<sunjun> hello everyone
<eiriksvin> processes is the beasty way:)
<sunjun> reuteras:
<sunjun> reuteras: what r youding
<mathews> sunjun: may I help u
<bazhang> sunjun, ubuntu support question?
<eiriksvin> thats the way i wanted to know how to get any give programs command for  launchers:)
<Varotone> guys
<Varotone> what was the apt-get command to delete the broken packages?
<coz_> webben,  you can also type   about:flags  in the url field to set some experimental features in chromium  ,, you probably need to use the chromium daily ppa for that however
<stefg> !apt | Varotone
<ubottu> Varotone: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bazhang> Varotone, you mean apt-get install -f  ?
<Varotone> bazhang: yep, thanks, I couldn'r remember the parameter
<gotwig> hey
<root__> sidewinderl, how to you use ubuntu, i mean dual os
<waseem> guys help with ubunut 11.4 uncompression error
<bazhang> Varotone, its in man apt-get  btw
<bazhang> root__, you are on bt4?
<KM0201> woops
<root__> yes
<bazhang> root__, thats not supported here
<syanide> Hello guys and girls
<eiriksvin> ok, how do i find it if the programs not running?
<sunjun> what u guys use irc client under ubuntu
<root__> i use vista, w7, ubuntu, bt
<reisio> eiriksvin: find what?
<reisio> sunjun: XChat
<eiriksvin> oh, doh! i got it:)
<syanide> Xchat as well
<waseem> any idea about ubuntu 11.04 uncompression error
<waseem> when i boot the cd
<robin0800> Xchat also
<root__> i know
<syanide> Can anyone help me with this: http://i.imgur.com/r5SNH.png
<syanide> That's some horrible font rendering right there
<syanide> I'm out of options and it's a major annoyance
<root__> he bazhNNG WHAT YOU USE
<coz_> syanide,  is this system wide or just in firefox?
<syanide> system wide, on certain web pages
<syanide> I've tried all browsers
<reisio> syanide: looks like it's set to bold...
<reisio> either that or you have a version of helvetica installed that is... bad
<syanide> The thing is, that's my blog, and I know for a fact it shouldn't look like that
<reisio> which happens
<kevinyoung> exit
<Glycan> This UNEtbootin doesn't see J:
<root__> IS ANY ONE WHO USING VMWARE
<syanide> that's Helvetica/Arial/Tahoma font family
<Glycan> Which is where my USB is.
<bazhang> root__, no caps
<coz_> syanide,  ok I am looking at that screenshot... what should I see that is wrong?
<syanide> all the fonts I have installed
<eiriksvin> 1) search applications 2)run the app 3)run system monitor 4)click processes tab 5)find programs name in processes 6)put that name into the Command line of your Creat launcher:)
<syanide> open the web page and compare
<syanide> that title should be Helvetica coz
<Glycan> No, wait here we go...
<reisio> syanide: and your helvetica font isn't all fat and ugly, right?
<syanide> not this XXXXBol Arial
<syanide> Nope
<syanide> I checked in LibreOffice Writer
<syanide> looks great
<syanide> all the system fonts look great
<FloodBot1> syanide: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> ah okay
<eiriksvin> is there a way to run find out what my processes are with the termainal
<eiriksvin> terminal^
<syanide> Okay, apologies.
<bazhang> eiriksvin, top
<reisio> eiriksvin: or ps
<paradoxaz> Hi
<coz_> syanide,  I see the difference ,,,mm
<enovativ> hello to all
<reisio> hi to you
<eiriksvin> just type top?
<bazhang> eiriksvin, yes
<enovativ> i just installed 11.04, and my NIC is not working....i thouight maybe i have special drivers but that was not the case
<syanide> coz_: I'm baffled as to why it's like that. I have all the fonts, I've played with a number of distros over the past year.
<paradoxaz> Much love.
<enovativ> how do i get to the command line so i can do lspci ?
<coz_> syanide,   and this is 11.04 ... yes?
<mathews> waseem; see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585925
<eiriksvin> sweet!!
<eiriksvin> even easier
<syanide> coz_: Yup, installed it the other day. Never had the issue before. Some bold fonts look too bold as well, but this is just plain wrong.
<adminewb1> enovativ, type Ctrl-Alt-T
<coz_> syanide,  and are you in  Unity or classic gnome?
<qingsong> Hello,world
<bazhang> enovativ, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<reisio> Hello,qingsong
<syanide> coz_ Tried both. Currently in classic.
<qingsong> Hi reisio
<reisio> Hi
<eiriksvin> mmm, think i'm gonna make a new youtube instructions video:)
<coz_> syanide,   mm ok let me do a bit of searching on this topic hold on,,,
<enovativ> thanks adminewb1
<enovativ> thanks bazhang
<syanide> coz_ Thanks. I don't mind the font looking as bad as it looks, but it even breaks layouts on a few websites because it's so bold.
<mathews> eiriksvin; Ctrl+Alt+T
<eiriksvin> yeah, thats what i use
<asdfgftft> hi
<eiriksvin> i'm gonna show the steps smooth
<adminewb1> enovativ sure; Alt-F2 also works but that's a full screen character mode display rather than a virtual terminal in a desktop window
<asdfgftft> quesztion
<coz_> syanide,  in the meantime  check under system/preferences/appearnce/fonts see if anything is set  wierd there
<asdfgftft> question
<bazhang> asdfgftft, go ahead
<asdfgftft> ok
<asdfgftft> do you use gnome
<syanide> coz_ I've double checked everything. Websites using, say, Ubuntu font look okay. It messes up Arial when it's bolded, looks horrific, and this one is completely screwed. google reader for instance as well.
<reisio> nope
<paradoxaz> A sign I use Linux too much: Using Control-C when exiting any window where I made a typo
<bazhang> asdfgftft, please dont poll here
<asdfgftft> why
<enovativ> this is a old Dell machine i am working on...and lspci reports : Intel Corp. 8526V-2 10/100 network connection (rev 02)
<enovativ> why doesn't ubuntu see this ?
<reisio> asdfgftft: too "heavy" for me
<mathews> asdfgftft: share ur problem\
<reisio> and I don't trust gconf to not eat my confs
<asdfgftft> i want to use
<asdfgftft> gnome 2
<reisio> asdfgftft: you can make gnome 3 look and work just like gnome 2
<reisio> asdfgftft: even Ubuntu's version of gnome 3
<asdfgftft> do ubuntu have gnome 3
<KM0201> enovativ: is that exactly what lspci says
<reisio> asdfgftft: yes, the latest version
<asdfgftft> no
<enovativ> KM0201, yes
<asdfgftft> its unity
<reisio> asdfgftft: Unity is a special configuration of GNOME 3
<mathews> asdfgftft: u can add it by PPA
<stefg> enovativ: dmesg | grep net could help to figurae that out
<reisio> !classic | asdfgftft
<ubottu> asdfgftft: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<KM0201> enovativ: cuz google turns up nothing on that output... if the machine is that old, surely someone has ran into this.
<asdfgftft> i want gnome 2
<reisio> asdfgftft: why?
<enovativ> i agree KM0201
<asdfgftft> i hate unityy shit
<KM0201> !classic | asdfgftft
<ubottu> asdfgftft: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<stefg> !classic | asdfgftft
<bazhang> asdfgftft, thats enough
<xangua> !language | asdfgftft
<ubottu> asdfgftft: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mathews> asdfgftft: read what Ubottu said
<asdfgftft> no i dont want clasic
<reisio> asdfgftft: what do you want?
<asdfgftft> i want gnome2look
<KM0201> !info gnome2look
<ubottu> Package gnome2look does not exist in natty
<bazhang> !enter | asdfgftft
<ubottu> asdfgftft: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<waseem> how to fix uncompression error in ubuntu 11.04
<reisio> asdfgftft: you can get what you want with Ubuntu 11.04, not that anyone is forcing you to use 11.04
<twitch> any1 got gt240 hdmi out audio to work
<raven_> how to get name of next directory above?
<KM0201> enovativ: that makes no sense...
<thugzclub> whats natty ?>
<stefg> !details | waseem
<ubottu> waseem: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<reisio> thugzclub: the codename for version 11.04, IIRC
<KM0201> thugzclub: ubuntu 11.04 (current)
<eiriksvin> how do i set up awn to put only the active applications onto a dock i have created on the bottom?
<thugzclub> sweet !
<reisio> thugzclub: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<Glycan> ...and it still works not.,
<reisio> Glycan: what still works not?
<Glycan> Nothing but a screen devoid of all.
<ruge> Hey folks, I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop. Wondering how I could go about getting ATI drivers for my HD6850? I come from a Win background so i got no idea :S
<Glycan> Save mouse.
<miceiken> So after doing a fresh install of 11.04 I can't install mysql-server, it just goes stuck at "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4) ...", currently it has been 30 minutes.
<Glycan> A live usb.
<waseem> I am running ubuntu 10.04 on sony vaio vgn cr353, I am trying to do a clean install for ubuntu 11.04 when i try to boot the live cd i get uncompression error and system halted message
<waseem> any idea?
<stefg> !ati | ruge
<ubottu> ruge: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ruge> stefg: ty
<coz_> syanide,  I am finding no references to t his at all
<syanide> coz_ I'm removing my .fonts folder and rebuilding the cache to see if it does something
<stefg> waseem: probably the CD is faulty. you can perform an integrity test from the boot menu
<coz_> syanide,   that should give some indication if it is a corrupt font issue
<syanide> coz_ That's the only thing I can think of. Maybe some of my fonts is interfering with the system fonts :S
<mathews> Glycan; a start up disk has to be made from the same system.Otherwise may not work it
<mathews> waseem; it seems some problem with ur RAM
<adminewb1> maybe someone here can offer perspective: back when karmic was current release, I had a viable 64 bit ubuntu installation on local hard disk partitions; now whatever 64 bit ubuntu version I try booting (livecd edition, karmic included) it locks up at some point in the kernel; other systems like systemrescuecd have 64 bit versions that work fine on this hardware; what gives? I shouldn't be restricted to 32 bits just on the basis of my install
<enovativ> KM0201, i typed wrong....it is a Intel 82562v-2 10/100 network connection
<BrooksW> Good day all.
<mathews> waseem: try to use a simple cd rather than a rewritable to install Ubuntu
<KM0201> enovativ: is it set to use dhcp?
<enovativ> KM0201, yes it is
<coz_> adminewb1,  I agree,, it shouldnt restrict at all... what else is on that drive ,, partiion wise I mean
<KM0201> enovativ: no idea, google shows a few complaints about it, but no resolution.
<KM0201> go buy a cheap PCI networking card.
<enovativ> KM0201, that would be the viable solution..but there has to be a reason ubuntu doesn't see this onboard NIC
<stefg> adminewb1: how much ram do you have? I found after upgrading some machine from 4 to 8Gigs the kernel suddenly started to spit out EDAC errors.... i had to blacklist the corresponding edac module
<ruge> strange, i am following ubuntu instructions on ATI driver but i get no result in "additional drivers"
<enovativ> It can see the MAC address
<adminewb1> coz_ thanks for responding; I have a lucid 32 bit and Windows XP installations, why?
<KM0201> enovativ: dunno man, doesn't make sense
<dommer-> Soooooooooo.......  whut ubuntu load do any of u guys have?
<adminewb1> stefg, 3Gb system memory installed
<BrooksW> dommer: We're running a radio station on the stuff
<mathews> dommer: what u meant
<adminewb1> stefg, afaict there's nothing edac related in the crashes
<BrooksW> dommer- that is
<waseem> mahews
<waseem> I am using a normal cd
<coz_> adminewb1,  I was curious as to if it were possible to simply write zeros  to the drive,, but not with other operating systems... there are times a complete wipe helps,,, i  wasnt  thinking it had anything to do with the other OS's there
<waseem> princo
<enovativ> stefg, the dmesg | grep net reported the following : Initializing cgroup sybsys net_cls
<iostream> dommer-: load average: 0.61, 0.19, 0.21
<ruge> Man this is why I dislike linux (at the same time, love it).. its so counterintuitive
<mathews> waseem: did u look the link I had given
<waseem> nah
<stefg> adminewb1: that should be below the problem threshold... OTOH, 3G is just fine for a 32bit install (on desktops)
<reisio> ruge: don't confuse Ubuntu and Linux
<enovativ> and it also reported : audit : initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<waseem> can u pass it
<mathews> waseem: try in www.askubuntu.com too
<ruge> reisio: you can probably tell im new to all this ;)
<mathews> waseem; ok
<dommer-> -_-
<waseem> hu okay
<waseem> thank u
<reisio> ruge: yes :) and that's okay
<reisio> I'm just saying
<ruge> from a win background.. so its like im having to learn the alphabet again
<miceiken> So after doing a fresh install of 11.04 I can't install mysql-server, it just goes stuck at "Setting up mysql-server-5.1 (5.1.54-1ubuntu4) ...", currently it has been 30 minutes.
<mathews> waseem; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585925
<stefg> enovativ: so if that is all that came up it would mean there is no driver/module loaded
<BrooksW> Does anyone know if it's possible to run a microsoft sql server on linux natively? (Without Wine or a VM)
<reisio> ruge: well, with a Windows box typically the driver is preinstalled, so comparing it to Linux at all is unfair
<enovativ> ruge, i agree with that..but i have a strong desire to learn all about ubuntu....because i HATE windows .....i have to support it at my job, and I absolutely HATE IT  !!
<iostream> BrooksW: no, and don't. it's stupid
<adminewb1> coz_ wouldn't know which place to zero out, I'm using grub2 to boot a loopback ISO image on a ext4 volume
<stefg> BrooksW: certainly not
<reisio> ruge: and on top of that, not all distros make you jump through as many hoops as Debian-based ones
<reisio> ruge: but that's a good thing, it ensures Debian will endure without being hassled by legal institutions
<coz_> adminewb1,   this one I have not heard of before,, its very puzzling,, in my situation,, I would check both hardware  and drives... but i also use separate drives for each OS   instead of partitions.. so wiping is not issue here ...  I would suggest going to the ##linux channel, see if they have any suggestions... and let me know if it gets solved,, this is a curious situation
<enovativ> i wonder if i roll back to 10.10 and see what happens
<ruge> reisio: oh i c..
<adminewb1> stefg, yes my 32bit installations work fine, and I can boot any livecd image as long as it's 32 bit
<BrooksW> iostream, stefg: I've got a platform that only communicates with mssql, so i was crossing my fingers, oh well. thanks guys.
<enovativ> because i installed 10.10.....and after the updates i saw this upgrade windows, and decided..what the heck...
<ntr0py> has someone tried the emgd intel gfx driver from gma500 team at launchpad?
<iostream> BrooksW: don't ever use mssql.
<ruge> how do i use the additional drivers tool to add new drivers?
<reisio> ruge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto/ATI didn't explain?
<BrooksW> iostream: Agreed, although unfortunately it is sometimes necessary if the application only allows for its use.
<stefg> adminewb1: cat /proc/cpuinfo would be interesting .... (use pastebin, plz)
<robin0800> ruge, if they are not showing you can't
<ruge> reisio: it sounds like its missing a step. ive verified my card is suitable.. the it says "In Ubuntu 10.10, this is found under System->Administration->Additional Drivers. After the fglrx driver is installed..."
<iostream> BrooksW: if that is the case, the application sucks and thou should find another one, or preferrably build your own
<ruge> i dont see anything in additional drivers screen
<reisio> ruge: are you u sing 10.10?
<ruge> yep
<BrooksW> Could anyone briefly highlight the main differences between lucid and natty?
<invisime> I recently upgraded to 11.04 on my laptop and now the wireless doesn't work because the hardware switch is off and the key combination that is supposed to flip it does not. anyone know how to fix this?
<enovativ> is there a way to "rollback" to 10.10 from 11.04...or do i have to just install from scratch again  ?
<ruge> i hope that there is a driver from my ATI Radeon HD card :S
<adminewb1> stefg, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/604485/
<reisio> enovativ: it's unlikely you have a good reason to want to do that
<ruge> otherwise im stuck to this resolution :(
<IdleOne> invisime: try booting to !classic and turning the wifi back on.
<raidghost> ruge: there is
<IdleOne> invisime: then boot back to unity and hopefully it will remember the setting
<raidghost> I try to solve my msi laptop issue. Only getting sound from the subwoofer.  Audio 2 Theater Class Speakers+1 Subwoofer
<enovativ> reisio, my only reason is that for some reason my on NIC in this old Dell workstation si not working.....
<robin0800> rage, ubuntu support for older ati cards was stopped after 8.04 ie they only support the open source driver
<stefg> BrooksW: lucid = stable long term support (sfw:-) , natty =experimental standard relase (still rough at the time)
<reisio> enovativ: that isn't a good reason
<raidghost> Wonder if its possible to get music playing in my speakers also. not only the woofer
<invisime> IdleOne: how does one boot to classic?
<reisio> enovativ: at most you would have to install a different kernel version
<IdleOne> !classic
<enovativ> reisio, can you offer any suggestions on  how i can get this to work...google doesn't show me anything
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<adminewb1> stefg, my primary reason to want a 64 bit system is virtualization: certain virtualization packages want a 64 bit host OS in order to allow 64 bit guests
<IdleOne> invisime: ^^
<invisime> thanks.
<reisio> enovativ: what's the device?
<BrooksW> stefg: Very helpful , thanks
<IdleOne> invisime: sure thing, hope that helps.
<enovativ> reisio, Intel corporation 82562v-2 10/100 network connection (rev 02)
<enovativ> that is what lspci reported
<hiptobecubic> Does anyone have a Lenovo E420 that can comment on whether or not it 'works'?
<enovativ> reisio, that is my ethernet controller
<reisio> enovativ: lsmod | grep e1000
<reisio> hiptobecubic: http://www.google.com/search?q=lenovo%20%22e420%22%20site%3Aubuntuforums.org
<SystemParadox> afternoon all. I've just got myself a Thinkpad X41 tablet, which has no CD or floppy drive. I've taken the HDD out and plugged it into my Ubuntu desktop system. Are there any nice scripts/tutorials for how to install ubuntu on the external disk for use by the tablet? All the tutorials I've seen so far require rebooting the desktop, which I don't want to do.
<enovativ> reisio, that reported back the following : e1000e          138627      0
<stefg> adminewb1: hmmm, i see no reason why 64bit should not run on that cpu... so i'd look at motherboard/bios. there meight be some bug in the bios taht spoils proper address relocation on 64bit
<reisio> SystemParadox: you just need to make sure essential drivers are included/auto-loaded
<adminewb1> stefg good thought; I don't recollect installing a new motherboard in the last couple years but could have :/
<BrooksW> Any Rivendell users in here?
<adminewb1> stefg, still, it's puzzling that systemrescuecd 64 bit should be happy when a general purpose linux kernel would not be
<SystemParadox> reisio, yes... but how do I setup something bootable in the first place?
<hiptobecubic> broadcom wireless, ugh
<invisime> IdleOne: no dice. the key combination still doesn't trip the switch. interestingly, I think it's also supposed to toggle the bluetooth hardware switch, but while it does toggle the bluetooth hardware switch on, it turns off a few seconds later.
<reisio> SystemParadox: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/Lenovo/ThinkPad+X41+Tablet driver column
<reisio> SystemParadox: oh, what processor does your desktop have?
<SystemParadox> AMD, but why is that relevant?
<sdegutis> this is almost a nice irc client
<reisio> SystemParadox: it is, can you be more specific
<syanide> coz_: I can confirm the problem was on my end. Thank you so much for your time.
<IdleOne> invisime: does it happen to have a physical hardware switch also?
<reisio> sdegutis: which'n?
<coz_> syanide,  the regenerated cache worked?
<IdleOne> invisime: like a button I mean
<SystemParadox> reisio, it's a 64bit dual core running in 32bit mode
<reisio> SystemParadox: grep svm /proc/cpuinfo
<JoeCoolDesk> I'm getting "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" after upgrading to 11.04
<JoeCoolDesk> I know it's not the disk, as I can boot into windows.
<raidghost> JoeCoolDesk: Upgrade is not smart
<stefg> adminewb1: might be a subtle bug that only shows with certain kernel options... you could try various boot options  like acpi=off and nohz ... or try debian squeeze 64bit (which might in any case be better as a virt host
<invisime> IdleOne: if it does, it's extremely well-hidden. :P
<raidghost> i cracked my system. have to reinstall
<syanide> renamed .fonts in home to fonts to remove it from the system, refreshed the cache, it looks okay now
<SystemParadox> reisio, 'grep svm'?
<JoeCoolDesk> What do you mean upgrade is not smart?
<reisio> SystemParadox: right
<syanide> renamed .fonts in home to fonts to remove it from the system, refreshed the cache, it looks okay now coz_
<raidghost> My workstation did screewup
<raidghost> When i tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<adminewb1> stefg thanks for the ideas, will try following up soon
<ruge> fresh install is always best.
<raidghost> grub fucked up.
<IdleOne> invisime: not sure where else to direct you.
<sdegutis> reisio: the one im attempting to write
<jary> bash_complete do some wierd things recently
<IdleOne> raidghost: no cursing please
<reisio> sdegutis: :)
<sdegutis> missing some things like nick completion though, which means im not sure i spelt your name righ (sorry)
<raidghost> ruge: How to get my audiocard play on speakers and not only the subwoofer ?
<reisio> SystemParadox: ?
<raidghost> IdleOne: Sorry!
<raidghost> wont happend again.
<SystemParadox> oh lol sorry, dumb moment. x2: flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save
<ruge> raidghost: i have no idea :o
<ruge> for some reason it only reads like 2 of my 6 inputs on my mobo...
<coz_> syanide,    excellent  :)
<ruge> audio that is.
<parapara> Hi - I'm trying to revert back to the default Ubuntu login screen after trying Xubuntu. dpkg-reconfigure gdm did not work.
<reisio> SystemParadox: okay, you can use kvm to install to your laptop disk
<raidghost> Very annoying to listen to music without the speakers
<sdegutis> is there a way in any of the linux gui toolkits to embed a web browser object into an application which can communicate to the gui toolkit and thus the underlying system?
<syanide> coz_ You can say that again, it's been so frustrating because I've never had the issue before. Thanks for your time once again.
<JoeCoolDesk> I can't do a afresh install
<stefg> !info ubuntu-artwork
<ubottu> ubuntu-artwork (source: ubuntu-artwork): Ubuntu themes and artwork. In component main, is optional. Version 53.8 (natty), package size 22 kB, installed size 128 kB
<reisio> SystemParadox: kvm -hda /dev/laptopshibbity -cdrom ubuntu-install-image.iso -boot d
<robin0800> JoeCoolDesk, why?
<coz_> syanide,   that I really understand,,,   :)
<raidghost> ruge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<reisio> SystemParadox: you didn't want to just image Ubuntu to a USB stick and install that way, though?
<stefg> parapara: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<JoeCoolDesk> Because I have work on my drive
<JoeCoolDesk> And I'm not blowing hundreds of hours of work just to have a different interface
<robin0800> JoeCoolDesk, backit up first
<SnowRaptor> Hey there! After I pugraded to 11.04, in my Inspiron 1501 with a bw43 wireless, I need to press Fn+F2 to turn on the radio everytime I boot up. Is tehre a weay to turn the radio on automatically at boot/login time?
<parapara> stefg: it says ubuntu-artwork is already the newest version
<stefg> parapara: so dpkg -reconfigure ubuntu.artwork
<invisime> SnowRaptor: just be grateful your Fn+F2 key combo still works. mine doesn't. :-(
<SystemParadox> reisio, I was going to avoid that, but I've just realised that having an ubuntu USB stick would be useful anyway so I'll go take a look at that. Thanks for the pointer on kvm though, that looks interesting
<SnowRaptor> JoeCoolDesk: My suggestion is to have /home mounted onn a different partition
<reisio> SnowRaptor: I seem to recall having to make a trivial alteration to a network conf to fix something like that in the past
<reisio> SnowRaptor: check the forums
<JoeCoolDesk> Not just that, but all the configurations for applications
<SnowRaptor> invisime: I wish I didn't have to explain that to my mom, who uses that laptop
<JoeCoolDesk> I can spend six hours getting the settings right for some daemon
<parapara> stefg: thanks! I'll test and then be back
<SnowRaptor> reisio: I'll take a look, thanks
<ruge> oh man
<JoeCoolDesk> Besides, Ubuntu can't find any partitions
<ruge> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 8cc60cd93c2557bfa745e403bed1dc0d is different from 7bb24aafba55dffa58e85afc7f7012a8
<JoeCoolDesk> Not just / but /tmp
<giannis__> hello
<ruge> this is the error i get when installing ATI driver :'(
<giannis__> can i ask u a question?
<reisio> SnowRaptor: you know one of those things like replacing an 'auto' with nothing, or something reaaaallly trivial like that, 'fraid I don't remember the file, though
<robin0800> JoeCoolDesk, try the alternate cd much better partioner
<reisio> giannis__: you just did
<SnowRaptor> JoeCoolDesk: If you go through the install in FullAuto, it won't but that's why I always partition first, then I go though a customized install
<giannis__> i try to export information from xml
<giannis__> and i use lxml
<damian_-_> hi. im having trouble getting a radeon 350m working
<JoeCoolDesk> robin0800, SnowRaptor, well regardless I've already upgraded and I'm getting the error
<ruge> ah well..working now... ubuntu install is burning so much of my bandwidth to get these drivers installed lol
<raidghost> Guess i sell my laptop and buy another one.
<parapara> stefg: it's still the xfce screen
<giannis__> but i can't find how can i control an event of xml file
<giannis__> like this
<giannis__> <Event code="200 ">
<giannis__> <Status>ΤΕΛΙΚΟ</Status>
<giannis__> <League>ΦΙΝ</League>
<giannis__> <Date>Παρασκευή 6 Μαΐου 2011</Date>
<giannis__> <Time>18:30</Time>
<giannis__> <Code>200 </Code>
<FloodBot1> giannis__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invisime> SnowRaptor: if you find how to have that switch turned on by default, would you mind letting me know?
<Sidewinder1> !enter > giannis__
<ubottu> giannis__, please see my private message
<damian_-_> is xserver-xorg-video-radeon the driver for radeon 350m. i tried fglrx with no luck. basically youtube 480p wont play smoothly but my understanding i the graphics "should" support that
<parapara> Hi - I'm trying to get the Ubuntu login screen back after installing Xubuntu and have tried dpkg -reconfigure ubuntu.artwork and dpkg -reconfigure gdm and neither has worked - any ideas?
<msshams> i have a dedicated server and i want use it for web server. now i want to install a DNS server on it, what letters should i search?
<lahwran> is there a way to make nautilus bring to front an existing window when opening a directory if I have it open? for example, if I have my homedir open among lots of other windows, and then try to open my homedir again, it would bring to front the homedir window
<stefg> parapara: http://superuser.com/questions/88771/how-do-i-restore-the-standard-ubuntu-gnome-login-after-trying-xubuntu
<stefg> google -fu!
<SnowRaptor> reisio: Thanks, but the signal-to-noise ration in the forums is quite low, I can't seem to find exactly my case...
<parapara> stefg: :-)
<Skaperen> my 10.10 CD died ... on some machines ... looks like it's trying to upgrade itself to 11.04 in the live CD mode ... and on some machines it dies
<Skaperen> back to 10.04
<cheater15> hi guys
<zus> does compiz and fusion icon  work with unity?
<cheater15> i am in an ubuntu livecd (10.04) and am having the same problem repeatedly: after some time, the cursor disappears. At the same moment the tty's become unavailable: if i switch to the TTY using say alt-ctrl-1, then the display freezes. i can switch back to the desktop and the desktop still works.
<damian_-_> is xserver-xorg-video-radeon the driver for radeon 350m. i tried fglrx with no luck. basically youtube 480p wont play smoothly but my understanding i the graphics "should" support that
<cheater15> i believe maybe the overlay is broken or something like that? i'm not sure how graphics drivers in ubuntu work
<ruge> omg
<cheater15> this keeps on happening, over and over. is there a solution to this? it's completely disabling me from doing work :(
<ruge> i give up, im on a 5gb/month connection and ive burned 200mb trying to download a 80mb driver because it keeps hash sum failing.. seriously.....
<theophanie> hi everybody from France
<stefg> Skaperen: no bad idea anyway.... de-bloat it , get the ppa's for firefox-stable, libreoffice and the other stuff you use, use maverick backports-kernel  ....
<cheater15> even if not keeping the tty's, i need some way to show the mouse cursor. is there a way to display the mouse cursor in a different fashion?
<Skaperen> stefg: huh?
<parapara> stefg: half of those answers I've tried, but there are a couple crazy ones in there I still want to try
<parapara> stefg: I'll be back!
<Skaperen> cheater15: Ctrl+Alt+1 or Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<theophanie> I would like to get some help on a Ubuntu Lucid which does not want to start
<cheater15> Skaperen, sorry ctrl+alt+f1
<dclake> I am having trouble syning my ipod nano 5g
<cheater15> just tried that again, yep, definitely broken
<stefg> Skaperen: i'd rather user 10.04.2 LTS pimped with some updated key-packages (kernel,firefox, thunderbird, libreoffice, vlc) over maverick or even natty
<cuci> hi folks! I made an ubuntu update and now my fan script(acer_fancontrol) does not work, and the fan doesn't start. It complains about:cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/temperature: No such file or directory
<cuci> any ideas how to fix this?
<SN3AkER> Why not shipping CD anymore ?
<SN3AkER> o.O
<Skaperen> cheater15: were you operating in console mode (instead of X) when it happened?
<Gen2ly> When I put my laptop to sleep it wakes up in locked screen mode... is there a way to turn this off?
<TurkuSama> hi all
<Antwon> anyone knows good monospaced font for ubuntu? Ive used to courier new in windows, but in ubuntu it's kinda messed up
<cheater15> Skaperen, i was in the desktop all the time.
<IdleOne> !shipit | SN3AkER
<ubottu> SN3AkER: Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<cheater15> never switched to console mode during this boot.
<stefg> !info xfonts-terminus | Antwon
<ubottu> Antwon: xfonts-terminus (source: xfonts-terminus): Fixed-width fonts for fast reading. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.30-2 (natty), package size 1218 kB, installed size 1968 kB
<Gen2ly> Antwon: I like the Droid monospace font
<Skaperen> cheater15: OK, so you were in X all the time ... what cursor disappeared?
<JoeCoolDesk> How do you mount a USB internet conection?
<JoeCoolDesk> Or even a WIFI connection?
<cheater15> Skaperen, the mouse cursor. the text cursor is still visible. sorry about not specifying
<Antwon> ok guys, i'll check them out
<stefg> JoeCoolDesk: depends on the hardware you got
<stefg> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoeCoolDesk> stefg, a Droid with USB tethering
<Skaperen> cheater15: ah, never seen the term "cursor" used for mouse ... only "pointer" ... by anyway, now I know what you mean ... so when you lose the pointer, and then do Ctrl+Alt+F1, what do you see?
<theophanie> I tried start in recovery mode but I do not have any graphical window at all.
<stefg> JoeCoolDesk: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/08/28/tethering-an-android-phone-to-ubuntu-without-jailbreaking-or-installing-applications
<damian_-_> is xserver-xorg-video-radeon the driver for radeon 350m. i tried fglrx with no luck. basically youtube 480p wont play smoothly but my understanding i the graphics "should" support that. do i need firmware files?
<stefg> google-fu!
<JoeCoolDesk> stefg, I mean in the CLI.
<JoeCoolDesk> The networking applet is automatic for everything
<cheater15> Skaperen, i guess "pointer" is indeed much better! when i press ctrl-alt-f1, the display freezes (stops updating). I am then apparently in the TTY, because i can change the numlock status and it will be remembered between different tty's (each TTY will have a separate numlock status). However, it does not display. when i later switch back to the desktop using ctrl-alt-f7, the desktop redraws and i can continue working in the deskto
<cheater15> p.
<JoeCoolDesk> But in the recovery panel I can't download updates for dpkg without a network connection, stefg
<Skaperen> cheater15: so when you say "it does not display" you are referring to the text console in F1, or the X desktop in F7 ?
<cheater15> Skaperen, the text console in F1 does not display.
<Skaperen> cheater15: is it completely blank/black ?  or just doesn't change?
<cheater15> it doesn't change, keeps on displaying what was on F7 last
<ruge> hm i posted on ubuntuforums, hoepfully someone can help me there. this driver issue is making me go crazy lol, u guys have a good night :)
<Skaperen> cheater15: so the video doesn't actually get out of graphical mode
<theviper> hi all
<ect5_> hello
<cheater15> Skaperen, well, i wouldn't say so - the display is frozen
<stefg> JoeCoolDesk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/nmcli.1.html
<Ziber> Is there anything I can do to fix bad disk sectors, 10.10?
<MC8> Howdy, what's the package for the java runtime environment?
<cheater15> Skaperen, maybe the frame buffer or whatever just doesn't get any new data, whereas old data stops comming in
<theviper> sun java
<hypetech> MC8: openjdk-6-jre  I'm pretty sure
<Skaperen> cheater15: sounds like X itself is frozen ... because it is X itself that has to switch the video card out of graphical mode into text mode for the Ctrl+Alt+F1 switch to be done all the way
<theviper> sdk sun java devolepment
<cheater15> Skaperen, how would i find out if it is?
<christo_m> Hi
<Skaperen> cheater15: well lets continue exploring what you said ... you said later it goes back to working?
<christo_m> any reason why when i plug my usb stick in, it pops up a million times that its detected?
<christo_m> and opens windows of it ad infinitum
<stefg> Ziber: yeah.... backup your files and either replace the disk or do a low level format with sector remapping with the suitable vendor tool. There is ways to mark sectors as bad inan existing filesystem but i'd not recommend that
<christo_m> im thinking its mounting it as a cd with -o loop
<TurkuSama> im such a noob, i hit ctrl+alt+f1 and I couldn't get back. had to reboot...
<theophanie> Since I made changes in synaptic to add some video authoring soft yesterday, I cannot start my Ubuntu
<freax---> bazhang, the "appearance" applet (gnome-appearance-properties) is included in the package "utilities to configure the GNOME desktop" (gnome-control-center) if u read the discription about this package in ubuntu software center or in synaptic package manager, it says: "This package contains configuration applets for the GNOME desktop, allowing to set accessibility configuration, desktop fonts, keyboard and mouse properties, sound setup, desktop theme and
<freax---> background, user interface properties, screen resolution, and other GNOME parameters." & "It also contains a front end to these applets, which can also be accessed with the GNOME panel or the Nautilus file manager."
<FloodBot1> freax---: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cheater15> Skaperen, i said that if i switch to f1, and then to f7, then the display isn't frozen anymore. but i can switch to f1 and f7 any number of times, f1 will be displaying a frozen f7, whereas f7 works. all the time, the mouse pointer does not display.
<coz_> theophanie,   at that point  log in   then sudo  restart gdm
<Skaperen> TurkuSama: Ctrl+Alt+F7 or 8 or 9 to get back (try them until you get there)
<cheater15> Skaperen, i guess that's what you meant. the problem does however not go away.
<TurkuSama> thanks cheater
<coz_> theophanie,  sorry wrong nick
<coz_> TurkuSama,   at that point just log in and then     sudo restart gdm
<cheater15> TurkuSama, that was Skaperen who helped you :)
<Skaperen> cheater15: so switching to f1 then back to f7 things "work" except for the mouse pointer which never comes back no matter how much you try
<TurkuSama> ah, gotcha
<TurkuSama> thanks
<stefg> Ziber: and make sure (by smartmontools or palimpsest http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/new-hard-drive-utility-in-ubuntu-910-palimpsest.html  that the disk is not about to die soon
<cheater15> Skaperen, exactly
<BrooksW> has anyone here built QT from source on Ubuntu?
<coz_> BrooksW,  I have not
<cheater15> Skaperen, going to f1 and back to f7 makes things work the same as before i switched to f1, simply put
<Skaperen> cheater15: so ... BEFORE the mouse pointer disappears, does switching to F1 work then (you might have to go try it to see)
<BrooksW> coz_: Thanks
<user01> hey i am having an issue installing jgnuplot the instructions say to just run ant but i get the error message build.xml does not exist
<cheater15> Skaperen, i believe so. i have no way of checking right now, but i remember working in the tty's a while back.
<cheater15> right now i have no mouse pointer.
<BrooksW> Can anyone comment on the differences between server and desktop other than the missing GUI? We have a server application that requires X, so we're debating whether to install Desktop or Server on that box.
<Skaperen> cheater15: what happens if you log out then log back in while in this situation?
<jrib> BrooksW: server kernel vs generic kernel
<BrooksW> jrib: Are the performance implications of the server kernel that impressive?
<parapara> stefg: apt-get remove xubuntu-gdm-theme did it!
<parapara> it turns out xubuntu uses the gdm but with different artwork
<cheater15> Skaperen, given that the tty's are inaccessible, i wouldn't suppose that would help - since tty's are a system underlying to X
<jrib> BrooksW: I do not know, check the differences in the packages (and you can just install the -server kernel on desktop or X on the server install anyway)
<cheater15> i hadn't tried though, but would be reluctant to try because i've got work running (data recovery)
<Skaperen> cheater15: maybe, maybe not ... logging out and logging back in resets X so it might also reset the mouse driver
<BrooksW> jrib: This is true. Thanks.
<cheater15> oh does it?
<cheater15> hmm..
<cheater15> will my instances of screen still be accessible?
<BrooksW> Anyone here program on AMX?
<Gabriel01> anyone know why image viewer in lubuntu won't go to the next image?
<cheater15> or will they get killed when i log out?
<Skaperen> cheater15: if you started a background shell under the screen program, that background instance should still be reconnectable via screen
<cheater15> Skaperen, ok, so logging out user "ubuntu" from gnome will not actually kill all of the processes of the user?
<stefg> BrooksW: it's mainly a different choice of default applications.... you could turn one into the other by installing/uninstalling packages. If you know your way aroound with apt on the cli i'd recoomend using a server install and adding xorg later.... less bloat, and options to set up lvm/raid
<Skaperen> cheater15: but your network may go away in the interim ... so if you are IRC-ing in screen (I do that) it can get disconnect and you have to reconnect
<cheater15> yeah
<Skaperen> cheater15: logging out from desktop should only kill processes technically inherited from X ... screen's background is intetionally not that
<cheater15> i'm actually ircing in xchat, so i'll disconnect anyways
<cheater15> alright
<BrooksW> stefg: very helpful. I'm comfortable with apt, so perhaps we'll go with that. we are currently using a FreeBSD server as a router (mostly port forwarding), could you direct me to some info on how to do this with Ubuntu?
<cheater15> let me try that after backing up vital data
<Skaperen> back up your vital data
<damian_-__> do i need firmware to go with xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Da|Mummy> when i minimize a window thats say, of a mounted drive, where does that window minimize to and how do i bring it back up again, this whole unity thing is just not my thing
<stefg> !firestarter | BrooksW
<ubottu> BrooksW: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<robin0800> damian_-__, not usually
<stefg> BrooksW: you might as well look at zentyal....
<damian_-__> do i need firmware to go with xserver-xorg-video-radeon. it came pre-installed but doesnt seem to be enabled somehow. i also have no xorg.conf
<damian_-__> ok
<stefg> !zentyal | BrooksW
<BrooksW> ubottu: Thanks. I assume that there is NAT capability in there as well?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brett__> so i'm using a macbook pro 5,1 with 10.10 installed. does anyone advise against using the update manager to upgrade to 11.04? i got a prompt the other day suggesting i upgrade.
<stefg> !ebox » BrooksW
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skaperen> ubottu: you are a dumb scrap of metal, oh yeah
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TurkuSama> you should go play with cleverbot...
<robin0800> damian_-__, no xorg.conf yes that was removed some time ago not needed for open source drivers
<Trillian> Hi, does anyone know how to run a wireless network manager from the command line?
<qin> Trillian: nmcli
<slakcphil> Trillian: iwconfig iwlist?
<damian_-__> im confused now. `compiz wont work. no error, but no fx either and youtube is choppy. is there a way to enable it just in case its not??
<cheater15> Skaperen, ok, i am ready to log out and log in again. let me try that now
<Skaperen> cheater15: ok
<Trillian> yeah iwconfig is too manual for me, i'll try to get network manager working
<robin0800> damian_-__, compiz --replace
<brett__> so i'm using a macbook pro 5,1 with 10.10 installed. does anyone advise against using the update manager to upgrade to 11.04? i got a prompt the other day suggesting i upgrade.
<theviper> running google os but it is ubuntu right
<slakcphil> Trillian: write it in a shell script
<BrooksW> What would you guys say is the best way to get status of a machine (CPU usage, processes, etc) remotely? I have an AMX platform at our office, and we would like to be able to query all machines running for that information. I have it working with telnet (telnet in, run a command, parse response), but is there a better way?
<w00tw00t> when i execute "blkid", i do not see my /boot.  does this mean that it does not have a UUID? hence, how should i amend my /etc/fstab?
<damian_-__> ok i did get an error that time.
<damian_-__> compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual
<damian_-__> compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<damian_-__> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<FloodBot1> damian_-__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trillian> slakcphil: yeah i have tried that and i have spent hours diagnosing problems with my script
<theviper> i would up grade
<stefg> brett__: make sure to have a valid backup before you start. Upgrade might break, or you might hate the new interface.... no downgrading excpt restoring your backup
<damian_-__> sorry
<slakcphil> Trillian: is it the encryption?
<theviper> down grade??? why??
<brett__> stefg, how do you recommend I back up?
<stefg> brett__: clonezilla or system rescue cd with fsarchiver
<Trillian> slakcphil: i don't know to be honest i got fed up :D
<brett__> stefg, i'd definitely like to create a restorable backup at some point, because i'm happy with the way everything is set up currently, but i am curious about 11.04's new interface (still not sure if i'll like it or not)
<desu> BrooksW, you could try snmp
<andygraybeal> i <3 clonezilla :)
<robin0800> w00tw00t, you need sudo blkid
<stefg> brett__: set up a virtual machine.... in virtualbox i got unity working....
<BrooksW> desu: Ah, very true. Do you know what information an Ubuntu box can provide over SNMP?
 * brett__ searches for clonezilla
<desu> BrooksW, However, I'd recommend replacing telnet with SSH
<TurkuSama> you can start up 11.04 in "classic mode"
<slakcphil> Trillian: yeah it can get messy... I know ceni is curses but have not ran it in ubuntu,
<desu> BrooksW, I have no idea :P One of my friends once did stuff with SNMP. That is all I know.
<BrooksW> desu: I agree, the trouble is that the AMX controller can only talk raw IP, not SSH.
<brett__> stefg, a virtual machine would work, yeah, but i don't know exactly how it'll run on my hardware with a virtual machine, right?
<desu> BrooksW, Oh.. That is kind of not-so-secure
<BrooksW> desu: We have it locked down to only allow connections from that controller, so I think we're alright.
<robin0800> damian_-__, try metacity --replace
<Skaperen> hmmm ... raw IP ... makes me think of suchi
<desu> BrooksW, Ahh, that's alright, then
<Skaperen> sushi
<stefg> brett__: right...
<w00tw00t> when i execute "blkid", i do not see my /boot.  does this mean that it does not have a UUID? hence, how should i amend my /etc/fstab?
<damian_-__> works fine, but agin no compiz effects. they are enabled in simple conpizconfi settings manager
<robin0800> w00tw00t, did you use sudo?
<raidghost> Is there any other sound controll center than gnome volume control and alsamixer ?
<w00tw00t> yes
<raidghost> I need to select what channels that have sound
<w00tw00t> this happened after i upgraded to natty from lucid
<robin0800> raidghost, pulse volume control
<w00tw00t> hence, my /boot cant be mounted automatically every bootup
<ejay> hi, i am currently on windows but when i try to boot ubuntu after ubuntu is full of memory it gets stuck on the ubuntu logo screen, how do i fix it
<slakcphil> Trillian: you could try wicd-ncurses
<slakcphil> Trillian: you could try wicd-curses
<raidghost> robin0800: main.c pa_pid_file create() failed
<slakcphil> Trillian: no 'n'
<ntr0py> Can someone give me a tip why my screen is deactivated when gdm starts? Here is /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/Rp1jiK6Z
 * Skaperen worries about <cheater15> not returning
<robin0800> raidghost, when,what why?
<ejay> how do i resize the ubuntu partition inside windows
<ejay> ???????????????
<raidghost> erikandre@bluemoon:~/Nedlastinger/NOLF 2$ pulseaudio
<raidghost> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<raidghost> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() mislyktes.
<Trillian> slakcphil: thanks, checking that out now
<cheater15> hi
<cheater15> Skaperen, didn't help - situation is as before
<ejay> how do i resize the ubuntu partition inside windows
<fatal_ERROR777> hello there, I have got a problem. Laptop gets super slow, when it's logged on the main profile. System monitor shows many kworker processes. But when I log in to my secondary profile, everything works just fine. What to do? Running Ubuntu 11.04
<damian_-__> robin0800 is there any command to check that those drivers are enabled. or to enable them?
<Skaperen> cheater15: is your physical mouse a USB plug in type?
<invisime> so in trying to fix my wireless under 11.04, I'm on this step of the troubleshooting guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/troubleshooting-wireless.html#troubleshooting-wireless-device but the output of lshw doesn't seem to include any of the words indicating the status of the device.
<ejay> who wants to help me?
<sevoxx> With what?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<ejay> my ubuntu wont boot after i filled all the memory
<TurkuSama> is it possible to resize my ubuntu partition to have space to install windows?
<invisime> ejay: it'd be much easier to resize the partitions from a live CD using gpart.
<damian_-__> ejay - install aeseus. decent partition manager
<feio> @@
<ejay> my live cd suddenly wont boot
<TurkuSama> or is it better to just run a virtual machine?
<sevoxx> I've had the same problem.
<ejay> would aeseus support the ubuntu partition?
<sevoxx> Never found a solution.
<damian_-__> yes
<robin0800> raidghost, whats that got to do with the pulse audio volume control and multimedia systems selector (hidden menu entry)
<TurkuSama> how do i resize my ubuntu partition?
<raidghost> robin0800: not quite sure.
<ejay> easeus doesnt work for me, i have it already
<hypetech> TurkuSama: try using gparted
<testcompile> test
<TurkuSama> gparted? *googles*
<sevoxx> Oh no. Someones writing another IRC client...
<sevoxx> But why!
<fatal_ERROR777> TurkuSama, It's better to install windows first, then resize the partition, and only after that, install Ubuntu. Still, you can resize Ubuntu partition first, but you will mess with some complications, what I don't recommend you to do. http://goo.gl/jFM1q more information here
<jeremymcs> anyone have 11.04 running within a hyper-v machine
<ejay> easeus doesnt work for me, i already tried it
<fatal_ERROR777> jeremymcs, nope
<ejay> my ubuntu wont boot, PLEASE HELP ME
<Skaperen> ejay: we don't know what you did to break it
<ejay> i think its out of memory
<ejay> and its stuck on the boot logo
<Skaperen> ejay: how much does it have now?
<Skaperen> ejay: is the network connected?
<sevoxx> Out of memory? What exactly do you mean by that?
<Skaperen> sevoxx: he has one of those old 16M memory sticks
<sevoxx> lol
<SystemParadox> meh. Ok I downloaded the ISO using firefox and the checksums don't match. Is there a way I can use curl, wget, rsync, etc to redownload the file without having to do the whole thing from scratch?
<ejay> yes and i just checked on my partion manager and it says: 90GB used out of 90GB
<Skaperen> ejay: that's disk space ... plenty
<SystemParadox> (host system is also ubuntu, just to clarify)
<Skaperen> ejay: how much RAM?  if you think that is an issue?  (should have 512M, but 256M can still work)
<ejay> but ever since i used up all the disk space it wont boot
<jeremymcs> ejay, delete all your pr0n
<ejay> i have 2GB of RAM (i think.....)
<sevoxx> ejay, So you don't mean actual memory? You mean HDD space?
<Skaperen> ejay: boot from a CD, mount the partition, delete some wasteful files like your pr0n collection, unmount, reboot disk
<ejay> yeah, sorry, im new to this
<Skaperen> ejay: that's OK ... as long as you don't mind we asking you 42 gajillion questions to figure out what you do mean
<jeremymcs> fatal_ERROR777, i cant seem to get networking to work on it .. very odd
<ejay> how do i boot from the cd?
<Skaperen> ejay: how did you install ubuntu to begin with?
<ejay> i had someone install ubuntu for me
<Skaperen> ejay: call them ... if you couldn't install, you can't fix it
<Orcor> hallo
<edbian> ejay: You boot the CD in the drive, change the bios to boot from CD, and turn on the computer.
<ejay> well i did install it but all of a sudden it wont boot
<edbian> Skaperen: He can learn
<Skaperen> edbian: OK ... you're up!
<testcompile> anyone using netbook edtion?
<edbian> Skaperen: :)
<ejay> i have a dell dimension E510
<Skaperen> testcompile: I tried it once, does that count?
<livingdaylight> I can't seem to right click xchat panel to send it to another workspace?
<Skaperen> testcompile: count me as 0.25
<testcompile> did you like it I have asus eepc I was thing of dropping it on
<edbian> ejay: This can probably help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<Omega> ejay: Do you have another way of getting on the internet, so we can guide you through the booting?
<Skaperen> testcompile: it would be cool for doing limited use of computer ... surf, play music, etc ... I do more than that, so I needed something different
<Skaperen> testcompile: so I have plain ubuntu on my eeepc
<testcompile> gotcha this machine only has 500megs of RAM so I thought it might be kewl
<f3rland> hello there, what's the best customizable graphical IRC client for Linux?
<Chazzd> I installed a ruby gem on ubuntu and closed it by mistake, now its messed up my whole pc
 * Skaperen has eeepc-901 w/16GB SSD and eeepc-s101 w/32GB SSD
<testcompile> you run full version
<TurkuSama> customizable? im using pidgin
<TurkuSama> its decent i guesS?
<sevoxx> f3rland, customizable.. No idea. Have you used x-chat?
<testcompile> got the 900 120 beans
<f3rland> TurkuSama: I mean one in which we can add some script like in mIRC
<testcompile> kewl what do you use it for skaperen?
<pyQ> need advice guys: which version I should install: ubuntu 10.04 or 11.4
<sevoxx> X-chat.
<pyQ> which one is more stable?
<Skaperen> 11.04 to start with
<robin0800> f3rland, xchat
<sevoxx> X-chat has TCL scripting support.
<edbian> pyQ: 10.4 will have less bugs
<Skaperen> if you don't like 11.04 try 10.04.2
<edbian> pyQ: 10.04* sorry
<pyQ> I need a stable one, probably not willing reinstall diso in 2 yrs
<pyQ> oh
<f3rland> thanks folks, i'll give it a try
<javier> hi
<TurkuSama> im on 11.04 now, nothing different
<llutz> pyQ: 10.4.2
<pyQ> thanks edbian
<Skaperen> then go for 10.04.2
<edbian> pyQ: sure
 * Skaperen puts 10.04.2 on his servers at work
<javier> lol
<SystemParadox> oh zsync does partial redownloads, excellent
<testcompile> Skaperen is 11.04 that much better I'm still on Maverick
<mang0> anyone here using xchat?
<luoluoluo> me
<mang0> have you installed any themes?
<robin0800> mand0, yes
<edbian> testcompile: 11.04 is much different than other Ubuntu releases.  Is it better?  That's opinionb
<fatal_ERROR777> jeremymcs, this is odd, but I am sure there is a simple solution for it, but firstly, turn on the network button, which you probably have turned off.
<luoluoluo> mand0,no
<Chazzd> I installed a Ruby Gem on my ubuntu which messed up the whole system and i need to get my files? what do i do?
<mang0> I hate the defult look to xchat, and I want to install themes like I had with windows
<pyQ> ok... is 10.04 support newest hardware, I intend to install it one brand-new notebook : hp-pavilion-dv6-3362sf
<testcompile> I was just reading an interview with linus and he was talking about the need for install upgrades as be not as important as maint..
<jeremymcs> fatal_ERROR777, ha, its on. i have an ip. it grabs via dhcp .. but cannot ping out or surf
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> I actually came in to ask about video rendering. Downloaded a couple movies and they play fine off other laptops, with 11.04 on this desktop the colors are all weird?? black is pink and stuff like that.
<livingdaylight> when I play the movie in the examples folder it is fine, just the stuff I've downloaded.
<pyQ> <- this notebook just released last month, but 10.04 has released 1-1.5 yrs ago
<livingdaylight> at first thought I downloaded something corrupted, but then I tested something else out which I know played perfectly when I transferred it to a laptop, but also plays wonky on thid Desktop.
<testcompile> yeah this machine has an NVIDIA 7300 LE and there is a driver prob
<Chazzd> Please help?
<testcompile> I installed the gpl 3d drivers and it helped a little
<livingdaylight> kann mir das jemand erklaeren?
<coco> hello
<pyQ> also should I try 64 bit 10.04??
<coco> so what's the verdict on unity?
<w00tw00t> anyone using Deskbar on Natty? Though the package is installed, I can't find it from the Panels list! It was there in Lucid.
<jeremymcs> coco, its hideous
<Chazzd> is it possible to restore things from a ceratin amount oft time?
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, sure if your taking backups
<robin0800> coco 8/10
<edbian> pyQ so you have 64 bit hardware and > 3.2Gb of ram?
<TurkuSama> dont like unity, login in classic mode
<coco> jeremymcs: oh oh you dont like it
<testcompile> if anyone wants the URL to the Linus Torvalds interview I can post it to channel if that is ok recent interview
<edbian> pyQ: do*
<edbian> pyQ: Didn't mean to sound rude :)
<coco> I can't try unity its why i ask...vbox dont let me use it
<pyQ> yes
<jeremymcs> coco, i think only a handfull of people so far ive found like it
<pyQ> hp-pavilion-dv6-3362sf
<Chazzd> jeremymcs: well i tryed to install a library and i exited by mistake, messing up my pc
<robin0800> coco unity 2d is great
<SystemParadox> ok wth, zsync just aborts randomly with no errors.
<edbian> pyQ: then try 64 bit!  The point of it is that you can use more than 3.2 Gb of ram :)
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, what library ?
<coco> jeremymcs: I saw a review on 11.04...the guy called it the best ubuntu ever
<Chazzd> Umm one sec
<pyQ> :( I just need it super solid
<pyQ> http://www.laptopspirit.fr/89528/hp-pavilion-dv6-3362sf-156-pouces-radeon-hd6550m-1-to-core-i5-a-699-euros.html
<jeremymcs> coco, yeah, every new version of something is "the best"
<pyQ> this hardware
<fatal_ERROR777> jeremymcs, Do you have a wired or a wireless network?
<Chazzd> sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2-dev jeremymcs
<jeremymcs> wired
<pyQ> not sure if 10.04 will support it
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, that wouldnt break your system
<coco> jeremymcs: what's your issue with it...speed?
<coco> too many bugs??
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, whats it doing ?
<hypetech> pyQ: unless you have a specific reason that you need to use more than 3.2 gig of RAM or specifically need to use the 64 bit version of an application, you might as well go with 32-bit imo
<jeremymcs> coco, unity is 15 clicks to many
<Chazzd> Wel las soon as i try to get onto ubuntu
<Chazzd> the mouse and keyboard dont work
<hypetech> jeremymcs: I don't click at all with unity o.0
<coco> jeremymcs: I see....thats annoying
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, ctrl+alt+f1; login
<edbian> hypetech: pyQ: He just listed a laptop that has 4 Gb of ram
<hypetech> edbian: that doesn't mean he's going to be using it all
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, try to apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Chazzd> and for some reason i cant downlaod anything to my temp folder in windows
<Chazzd> ok
<Chazzd> the thing is my keyboard doesnt work unless im in recovery
<robin0800> jeremydei, if you set it up right it is not too bad and nothing is more than 3 clicks away
<ashmew2> Hi , How can i copy all the contents of my / partition and make the new one the / partition ?
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, virtual ?
<jeremymcs> ashmew2, dd
<Chazzd> Dual boot
<pyQ>  hypetech: I dont need to use the 64 bit version , neither need to use more than 3.2 gig , what I need is a stable ubuntu version, that I can work on
<edbian> hypetech: ?  why else would you buy it?
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, if you boot into ubuntu, unplug your mouse/keys .. give it 10 seconds then plug it in
<jeremymcs> ctrl+alt+f1 should work though
<coco> pyQ: i'm still on lucid ;)
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, assuming their usb
<Chazzd> Yea
<Chazzd> but its wierd since it didnt do that before
<ashmew2> jeremymcs : thanks :)
<leekrims> Why does SNES9x suck so badly on Ubuntu? BSNES (Which isn't hacked together emulation like SNES9x, focuses on being accurate) runs better than it, even. They've also ripped out the cheat finder. Was that really necessary?
<fatal_ERROR777> jeremymcs, oh sorry, I have to go
<coco> I would recommend lucid for a stable ubuntu..you still get updates till 2013
<pyQ> 32 bit vs 64 bit , what makes them different?
<testcompile> has anyone had difficulty with numeric print to screen in terminal I fixed it on the command side but character print/gen still unavailbale
<jeremymcs> pyQ, 32
<pyQ> sans bit diff
<Chazzd> jeremymcs , i think it deleted files and was going to replace them, but i closed it by accident before it fixed
<testcompile> running 10.4
<edbian> pyQ: 64 bit allows for the use of more than 3.2Gb of ram and it is more efficient.  Some people think it is less stable but that is increasingly not true everyday
<Chazzd> if i upgrade to natty narwhal, do you think it would restore the default files like gedit and such
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, development files for SDL1.2 mixer library  .. would not break your system
<pyQ> 32 / 64 vote: 2:1
<pyQ> ok I see edbian, I will go for 32 then
<ashmew2> jeremymcs: it will copy the boot flags etc as well ?
<pyQ> thanks all...
<edbian> pyQ: sure
<coco> Chazzd: about a clean install?
<pyQ> for your kind sugguestions..
<jeremymcs> ashmew2, if you tell it to
<ashmew2> k thx
<jeremymcs> ashmew2, dd if=/dev/sda of/dev/sdb
<Chazzd> I woould do that, except i need some of my code and files fro mthere
<magepsycho> hi guys
<josher> Has anyone had any luck with the Alienware M11X R3's with ubuntu 11.04? Managed to install it, everything works except when I install the nvidia drivers. Made a post at ubuntuforums.org/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=332 outlining my issues, and can't disable integrated video card as far as I know.
<jeremymcs> of=/dev/sdb*
<magepsycho> i need your help
<magepsycho> i tried to use netbeans 7.0 for php in ubuntu and it's too slow
<SystemParadox> WOA. Does anybody know why running md5sum on a file might result in a different sum each time?!!
<ashmew2> jeremymcs: kk
<josher> is the file changing, systemparadox?
<hypetech> SystemParadox: is the file being changed?
<Chazzd> jeremymcs coco the thing is, it was deleting and replacing files when it got closed
<josher> someone writing to it?
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, then just re-install it
<Chazzd> Ubuntu?
<mang0> any of you guys using xchat themes?
<DrPenguin> hi guys. I am looking to setup ubuntu on a new laptop I just got. I want to use Logical partitions because it alread has 3 primarys. Do I just make a 4th primary and 2 logicals go in that?
<SystemParadox> yeah that's what I thought was the only possible way, but as far as I can work out, there isn't
<Chazzd> jeremymcs wont that get rid of the files in my ubuntu partition
<gsp2009> hey everyone. What would cause a mouse pointer to flash intermittently. Seems to coincide with when the hard drive reads/writes.
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, reinstall the package that failed, not the system
<SystemParadox> I just copied the file somewhere else and it's *still* totally random
<Chazzd> already tryed
<krambal>  hey does anyone have any idea how i can get my blu ray drive to work
<hypetech> SystemParadox: what kind of file is it
<SudoKing> occasionally my sound stops working until I reboot my computer, characterized by skipping sound in all apps... alsa force-reload doesn't help, and dmesg shows no errors with the sound device
<hypetech> SystemParadox: also what are you using to check the md5
<Chazzd> it prompted me to enter a command to 'fix' something then i put it in, and it doesnt fix anything
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, your pretty vague
<jeremymcs> post some output or logs
<jeremymcs> 'he said to drive over to that street and park at that house' know where i am?
<Skaperen> damn ... I really do need to write something better than dd
<Chazzd> When i entered the Mixer library, it said it couldnt do it (recovery mode) and asked me to enter another command, which i cant remember.I then tryed the mixer install again, which didnt help at all
<SystemParadox> hypetech, it's an ISO file, it does the same with other files, sha1sum is doing the same as well
<SystemParadox> something tells me I should be running memtest86
<Chazzd> Is it possible to upgrade to natty in the prompt?
<ActionParsnip> krambal: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/bluray-playback-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Chazzd: sure, use the server method
<Chazzd> that way i would keep my files and be able to use linux again
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Chazzd
<ubottu> Chazzd: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gsr> Chazzd: apt-get install update-manager-core && do-release-upgrade -d
<jeremymcs> Chazzd, do-release-upgrade -d
<krambal> thank you action
<lindsaymobil22> Hey guys
<hypetech> SystemParadox: "md5sum ./file.iso" is the syntax you're using, correct?
<ActionParsnip> gsr: krambal: -d is for the development release, natty is now stable
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: Hey :)
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: howdy
<jeremymcs> yeah, sorry no -d
<jeremymcs> habit
<Chazzd> Im assuming this would work in recovery
<lindsaymobil22> Is it possible to upgrade to KDE 4.6.X in lucid?
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: if you can find a ppa, sure
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip: Wasnt sure if 4.6 was available for lucid in Kubuntu Backports
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: worth a look, it is free
<l1nuxman> how do I set my hosts file correctly so my sendmail relay authenticates and works? Right now it's using the wrong from address I think
<hypetech> lindsaymobil22: you could always build from source :p
<lindsaymobil22> hypetech: Good point, just takes a bit more time
<woodzy_> i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<raidghost> runge: I did discover something aboute the sound issue: http://login.kristshell.net/~raidghost/lyd.txt
<freax---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604508/ anyone can help !?
<raidghost> i want to use this card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog] Subdevices: 1/1
<raidghost> device 0: but i dont know if its possible to specify it in a config somewhere
<woodzy_> i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<Chazzd> If i did not have gedit on my system, when upgrading to natty would i get it back
<jeremymcs> no
<dr3mro> hello guys . i have created this app for ubuntu I want an easy way to make a deb  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8828739/site/emim-2.0.0-alpha2-i386.tar.gz
<Chazzd> and keep all my librarys and programming languages
<krambal> the binary and source codes are missing
<TurkuSama> i had gedit in 10.04, upgraded and still had it
<Chazzd> Im asking if i dont have it in 10.04
<jeremymcs> TurkuSama, he said if he did "not" have it
<TurkuSama> why wouldn't you?
<jeremymcs> it will only upgrade your current system, not add packages
<TurkuSama> did you uninstall it?
<Cleaver> My sounds fucked up, when I play wow while running skype. Sometimes it just puts on shit echo and robot voices on people, how do I fix it?
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, watch the language
<Chazzd> No, a library was gonna replace it and got closed down, deleting it
<Cleaver> Sorry, bad habbit :)
<coco> talking about skype is it working well on ubuntu...i tried ekiga didnt managed to make it work
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, does it do it when your not running them both together ?
<Cleaver> jeremymcs: I've never expirienced it, but then again I only run skype when I play more or less
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, so theirs your fix. dont run them together :)
<Cleaver> I suspect it being some conflict between some drives, since its wow running through wine
<jeremymcs> yup
<ActionParsnip> coco: works fine here
<coco> Cleaver: so it works fine on linux...skype that is
<jeremymcs> skype is fine
<Cleaver> coco: yea it does, however not as good as on windows :)
<coco> ActionParsnip: cool, nice to know
<Chazzd> Skype do work
<Cleaver> jeremymcs: that aint a fix :)
<Chazzd> *does
<Cleaver> its an unacceptable workaround :P
<coco> ekiga didnt work for me....:(
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, most gamers use teamspeak or ventrillo .. not skype
<coco> true jeremymcs
<bindi> Most gamers use mumble because of the low latency
<jeremymcs> Cleaver,  also, 99% of your problem is that you play wow
<Cleaver> :P
<coco> mumble too
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, the other 1% is running wow & skype
<Cleaver> jeremymcs: skype is convenient, wow is a decent game, neither should be a problem
<Chazzd> I know that this is a ubuntu irc, but my windows temp file is not letting me dload stuff since i broke that library installation in ubuntu
<Charbel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604508/ anyone can help !?
<coz_> Chazzd,   you may want to go to the ##windows channel
<_6Xorg9_> Is there a way to get EDUP 150 mb n Wifi card to work on UBUNTU (Realtek 818su Chipset)? This is the onyl reason im not on ubuntu atm
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, do you have to kill them both and restart to fix? or one or the other? try narrowing it down
<_6Xorg9_> 8188su*
<ddilinger> anyone familiar with the 'scrot' screenshotting application?  I'm basically working on a shell script that screencaptures a specific part of screen(selected with mouse) and uploads to imgur/places link in clipboard.  My problem is the script works prefect from command line, but fails when set as a shortcut in gnome(ctrl-prtscrn)
<krambal> does anyone have an alternative to makemkv because they do not support linux anymore i do believe
<Chazzd> coz_ thanks a bunch :)
<reisio> krambal: for doing what?
<krambal> playing blu ray
<Cleaver> jeremymcs: thats my problem, I dont know how to fix it. I've tried rebooting, but it came back instantly. But sometimes (most times) its running just fine
<jeremymcs> ddilinger, sounds like a different env
<Cleaver> I dont know what creates the conflict tbh
<Cleaver> Nor do I know the fix
<reisio> krambal: mplayer and vlc should both be able to play Blu-ray
<jeremymcs> Cleaver, could be heat
<bindi> could be pulseaudio being an ass
<Cleaver> haet?
<Prasoon> I want to combine two .deb. How i can do it?
<Cleaver> haet?
<Cleaver> jeez
<Cleaver> heat?
<FloodBot1> Cleaver: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> Prasoon: tar
<ddilinger> jeremymcs: how might i debug?  i added 2>&1 >/tmp/scrot.out to the scrot call(which is failing), but no output in file so i'm not sure how to even guess at the problem
<Prasoon> reisio:  It should be .deb only
<jeremymcs> ddilinger, pastebin your script
<coz_> ddilinger,  not sure if   ddd will help,, and I keep forgetting how to use the darn thing for debugging
<krambal> i have to run ubuntu thru wvware player because i cant find the proper drivers for my laptop
<ddilinger> jeremymcs: http://pastie.org/1875364   It never gets as far as the "Uploading" notification and goes straight to "Failure"
<Prasoon> reisio:  So what you say?
<reisio> Prasoon:
<Prasoon> reisio:  yes
<amd64> how can i install a software which is installed in one pc (with internet) to other without net ??? the software is already installed in pc with net.
<coz_> amd64,  do you have a flash drive?
<amd64> ya
<jeremymcs> amd64, you cant, unless you have the install package
<ActionParsnip> amd64: sure, you can manually copy the debs over and use them (assuming the OS is the same architecture), or if you want something pretty, use aptoncd
<iceroot> ddilinger: if it is a bash-script set -x is a good start, else "strace program" is the hardcore-debug version
<hypetech> anybody know of a ppa for netbeans 7?  the offical ubuntu repo only has 6.9
<coz_> amd64,   copy the install deb package to the flash drive and install on other system...although iwould  check which depencies are necessary as well
<iceroot> !offline | amd64
<ubottu> amd64: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<GarryFre> There is no sick feeling like the sick feeling you get editing vi and you forget to go into insert mode and type an line and suddenly see the wreckage you've done.
<ddilinger> iceroot: the problem is it works great from command line, just not when set as a gnome kyeboard shortcut(ctrl-prtscrn), i cant figure out how to get the debug output from gnome shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | hypetech
<ubottu> hypetech: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<ddilinger> jeremymcs: i've also tried with the file location as /tmp/$$.shot.png incase it was file permissions, but that also fails
<SystemParadox> please could somebody confirm what the real md5sum is for natty-desktop-i386.iso
<krambal> is there a way i can show you guys my specs for my machine
<ActionParsnip> hypetech: for which release ?
<hypetech> ActionParsnip: natty
<daniturn> hi is this ubuntu room
<ActionParsnip> krambal: sudo apt-get install lshw-gtk
<oCean> SystemParadox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<coco> daniturn: yes it is
<daniturn> cool
<daniturn> i was just so confused
<coco> no problem :)
<krambal> ok action now what lol lol
<hypetech> SystemParadox: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<SystemParadox> oCean, are ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso and natty-desktop-i386.iso supposed to be the same file?
<daniturn> i hate how i updated ubuntu 10.10 to the next 1 and lost all my internet connections
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<Prasoon> amd64:  you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com/604521/ to back up deb packages
<krambal> i am having that problem as well
<ruan> if i connect an ethernet cable between my linux desktop and a windows laptop, will file sharing be possible?
<newbie007> I've got two devices that support multitouch, one is a intel the other ARM. Will ubuntu support these out of the box? And can anyone point me to a video of it?
<hypetech> SystemParadox: natty-desktop-i386.iso isn't an official file name
<krambal> i have to alt-cntl-del then everything starts working again
<Ubunewb> Hi everyone. How can it be that copy speed from one hd to another is 50 mb/s in windows xp, but only 25 mb/s in ubuntu 10.04? sata II on a sata I mainboard
<oCean> SystemParadox: I have no iso with 'natty-desktop' in it, it's 11.04
<ActionParsnip> daniturn: upgrading can cause issues. Are there any bugs logged?
<rumpe1> ruan, 1000Mbps? "usual" cable?
<raidghost> bla bla bla.
<daniturn> ethernet cable why just do usb to usb
<ruan> rumpe1: i guess, havent recieved the cable yet
<SystemParadox> cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-i386.iso
<ruan> usb is too slow for me
<rumpe1> ruan, if it's a usual (not crossover) cable and your cards can't do the crossover by itself (like some(?) Gigabitcards), it won't work
<daniturn> i had the worse nighmare getting dvds to work today
<ashmew2> ruan: NEVER...NEVER Connect two PCs with a USB...NEVER
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: why not?
<ashmew2> ruan: get a hub , fet two ethernet cables , all is well
<ruan> ashmew2: yeah i meant usb flash drives, transfer speed was slow
<oCean> SystemParadox: that is from pre-release, this is where you should be downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<ashmew2> ruan: oh kk
<ruan> a hub?
<Prasoon> how to combine two .deb into one
<daniturn> ive run usb to usb on another laptop was fine
<ActionParsnip> Prasoon: why do you want to do that?
<SystemParadox> oCean, I want rsync, releases.ubuntu.com does not support it, and zsync is BUGGED
<ashmew2> ruan: yeah , an ethernet port switch or something...like it has 4 or 5 or 10 ethernet ports for putting computers over a lan.
<scott__> hi, sorry if this channel is wrong, but I had an issue when downgrading from natty to lucid.
<ActionParsnip> ashmew2: usb lan is simple and works
<krambal> ActionParsnip: whats next :) ?
<newbie007> ashmew2: also curious, why not (2 usb connected computers)?
<raidghost> aplay -l finds 3 options. 1 is the front speakers. 2. is the subwoofer and 3 is the hdmi for sound on hdmi device.
<hypetech> scott__: downgrading isn't really supported
<daniturn> ok is there anyway to get tv on here without all the complications od mythtv
<zs1otb> Help, I upgraded to 10.10 and now my video is not working... what can I do
<sevoxx> ashmew2, Yes, why not?
<raidghost> at the moment its using number 2 as default sound. I want to use number 1 as default. In gnome volume control its 2 and 3 thats found.
<ruan> ashmew2: cant i just connect them with an ethernet cable? whats the hub for
<oCean> SystemParadox: well, the link you're downloading from is pre-release. Anyway there is a link to the md5sums: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<ActionParsnip> krambal: for what?
<newbie007> daiturn: mythtv is more of a database telling ivtv when to record, mythtv doesn't actually do anything tv driver stuff
<krambal> oh you just told me :P
<SystemParadox> which matches the md5sums in the link you gave earlier. This is driving me mad
<scott__> I mean I installed the / directory of lucid over the / directory of natty, and kept the /home partition.  I'm getting this error: Your photo library is not compatible with this version of Shotwell.  It appears it was created by Shotwell 0.9.2.  This version is 0.5.0.  Please use the latest version of Shotwell.
<ActionParsnip> ruan: you can use crossover cable for p2p but you will need to set IPs  manually
<daniturn> newbie007 than what should i be using because thats what ive been told to use
<magepsycho> i tried to use netbeans 7.0 for php in ubuntu and it's too slow ... i m newbie btw
<krambal> bah this is my vmware application info not my actual machine grrr
<newbie007> daniturn: vlc, mplayer, you can also cat to a file
<zs1otb> Help, I upgraded to 10.10 and now my video is not working... what can I do
<SystemParadox> aha! my fault, I forgot to tell rsync to '-c'
<GarryFre> I had the same experience with netbeans. Too slow. I went to eclipse, although its a bit confusing.
<daniturn> newbie007: what for live tv
<newbie007> daniturn: the physical hardware just creates a mpeg or jpeg, it's live or with a 5 second lag
<scott__> Is there a solution, or do I need to reinstall natty? I was having problems with natty after doing an upgrade from 10.10.
<daniturn> so how would i go bout doing that with a dvb-t stick
<ashmew2> ruan: Hub is for putting PCs over a lan..like a gaming computer shop and sharing internet...and file sharing and everything...You can do two pc connections without a hub afaik , but you have to cross cables , as someone already mentioned..a hub would cut down on work , plus its cheap
<surskitty> scott__: when are you getting this error?
<newbie007> daniturn: the goal of mythtv is to connect a database of tv shows, with a recording, it also can delete commericals
<surskitty> scott__: have you considered upgrading shotwell
<scott__> surskitty - Immediately after I click on the icon to start shotwell
<andsch> Hay all, folks. Is there a way to buy from itunes music store without wine?
<newbie007> daniturn: the database is kind of nice, you can "SELECT tvshow where name like '*star trek*'"
<surskitty> scott__: then ... upgrade it to 0.9.2?
<daniturn> newbie007: ive tried everythin and still dont know where to start
<Chazzd> The Windows irc is full of people yet no one talks, can anyone here see a reason why my windows temp folder wouldnt allow downlaods ?
<zs1otb> Help, I upgraded to 10.10 and now my video is not working... the sound is OK... but no video on any application... what can I do
<ActionParsnip> andsch: no, ituns uses propritary protocols so the  only way iswith itunes
<coco> sacres me when i see those updating comments....
<coco> scares*
<daniturn> chazzd: no ive done that before
<scott__> surskitty: I'm sorry, I'm a noobie, and didn't know if there was a PPA.
<zs1otb> @Chazzd - because its windows....
<hypetech> Chazzd: did the permissions get changed on the directory?
<nibbler_> does shotwell by now support a hirachy in the tags? (like f-spot does)?
<ActionParsnip> Chazzd: windows is offtopic here
<jrib> Chazzd: this channel is for ubuntu support, please be patient in the appropriate channel
<newbie007> daniturn: it's not the easiest thing to setup, I've found that older hardware works better. I've got some sort of hauupgpahsp? usb device that works pretty well. Look into "ivtv"
<andsch> hmmm... ok, that sucks, tho. :/
<ActionParsnip> andsch: its apple, what did you expect
<Chazzd> Its ju that this only happened after i canceld the installation of a library on ubuntu and everything went wierd
<ActionParsnip> andsch: they are one of the most short sighted closed mided companies around
<coco> Chazzd: why not doing a clean install
<hypetech> Chazzd: where are you running ubuntu?
<daniturn> this is confusing why cant it be as simple as windows media center on windows
<newbie007> andsch: I think if you promise to snail mail apple your physical location every 5 seconds they will inturn snail mail you a cassette :O
<coco> daniturn: what you talking about
<zs1otb> Help, I upgraded to 10.10 and now my video is not working... the sound is OK... but no video on any application... what can I do
<coco> playing dvds?
<ActionParsnip> daniturn: xbmc is pretty neat
<surskitty> scott__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/i386/shotwell/download or http://yorba.org/shotwell/install/ looks promising
<andsch> Actually I think they were pretty visionary on allowing people to buy individual sound files on the go.
<Chazzd> Im gonna do a clean install of linux t osee if it clears u pthe problem
<hypetech> daniturn: check out Boxee
<daniturn> coco: setting up live tv from a dvb-t stick
<newbie007> andsch: it wasn't their idea
<Chazzd> well actaully im gonna upgrade it in recovery
<hypetech> daniturn: oh nvm boxee won't help you with live tv
<ActionParsnip> andsch: yeah if you run theright OS, other companies allow ALL OSes free reign
<andsch> They were in sync with the eon urge to obsolete the compact disc media.
<daniturn> i need a newbie way of doing it
<daniturn> ive got boxee
<newbie007> hypetech daniturn: the hardware doesn't matter
<ActionParsnip> daniturn: once you setup the tv card, any app can use it
<newbie007> daniturn: just use vlc
<scott__> surskitty: do I need to upgrade through a ppa, or manually download a deb file?
<coco> vlc is good for that daniturn
<surskitty> scott__: pretty sure either works
<ActionParsnip> daniturn: if you haven't setup thetv device then it won't work.
<daniturn> how do i it up set up
<daniturn> brb
<GarryFre> Hmm, lets see. Natty is 11.04 and this guy says he upgraded his natty to 10.10. Something not right about this picture.
<scott__> surskitty: sorry I didn't see what you typed until after I pressed enter
<scott__> :)
<scott__> I'll check those out, thanks
<newbie007> can anyone point me to setting up multitouch on ARM and intel? Is this supported?
<cheater53> hi!
<coz_> newbie007,  that I cant dont know,, I am betting somone else does though
<cheater53> i was talking here with someone but forgot the nick of the person :) sorry
<coz_> newbie007,  rather that one I dont know,, the "cant"  was a typ :)
<coz_> typo
<cheater53> can someone look in their scrollback please?
<coz_> bad finger day I think
<coz_> cheater53,  hold on
<cheater53> thanks, just search for "cheater"
<newbie007> coz_: I've got a nook and a asus. I don't want google's creepy honeycomb.
<newbie007> on boot is gives an error that the location service isn't working.. yeah no thanks
<coz_> newbie007,  understood,, I am sure someone here can help with that particular thing
<zs1otb> how do I get video to work on 10.10 after upgrading which does now not display on the screen. The sound is ok but no virdeo
<coz_> cheater53,  my scroll back doesn go back far enough apparenlty hold on ...let me find the file and check
<ActionParsnip> zs1otb: so you get a black screen when you boot?
<scott__> surskitty: it works perfectly now, thanks for your help
<zs1otb> no only when I play something such a avi or mp4 or even a flv .. however on teh firefox browser you tube plays with noe problem
<ruan> zs1otb: can you play them with another player, eg. vlc?
<reisio> zs1otb: mplayer -vo help
<ActionParsnip> zs1otb: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zs1otb> <ActionParsnip> yes I have and no player is giving video although all the players the sound is fine
<ActionParsnip> zs1otb: try installing w32codecs from medibuntu too
 * reisio headdesks
<zs1otb> I have
<coz_> cheater53,  I cant find it in my scrollback,,,, when was this?
<ActionParsnip> zs1otb: also install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<kostkon> zs1otb, also, try installing ffmpeg and gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<needlez> zs1otb: have you tried playing them from the terminal??
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iSUqqTXDOU&feature=related
<ikerc_> http://www.pastie.org/1875427  howto search serial port like /dev/USBx ?
<zs1otb> <ActionParsnip> I have installed all those and ffmpeg and <needlez> no not in terminal
<needlez> sudo aptitude -y install mplayer-nogui... then mplayer /path/to/your/video/file
<S4RY> Salutation
<reisio> zs1otb: try a different vo, mplayer -vo help
<reisio> S4RY: shalom
<ActionParsnip> zs1otb: try different video output methods in the vide setting in vlc.i had to change  it on my nvida gpu'd system
<coco> you need mplayer-gui its better
<S4RY> i've been  facing this lately http://paste.ubuntu.com/604527/ , trying to figure it out.
<reisio> coco: is that smplayer?
<coco> no its mplayer with a basic interface
<S4RY> I can't tell if it in ubuntu part , or from my ISP service provider.
<reisio> coco: mplay.sf.net ?
<S4RY> *it is in /
<coco> no it should be mplayer-gui
<valberg> hi - how do i get more workspaces in unity?
<gilesw> heya all
<S4RY> hi
<reisio> coco: going to assume it's gmplayer, then
<zs1otb> <needlez> No candidate version found for mplayer-nogui was the response and then it removed a lot of programs
<reisio> smplayer is far superior
<gilesw> ubuntu picked gnome classic after my nvidia drivers weren't installed automatically
<reisio> but does require Qt, IIRC
<coco> reisio`its different
<ActionParsnip> valberg: in ccsm under general options
<gilesw> i've got them installed now and want to try unity
<reisio> coco: from gmplayer?
<coco> gmplayer cant play url if i remember
<gilesw> but the standard ubuntu session seems to be tied to gnome
<gilesw> any idea how i change it to be unity?
<usr13> How does one select vga mode in grub?
<reisio> coco: course it can
<ActionParsnip> reisio: smplayer isjust a different gui to the same mplayer, you can use gnome-mplayer and not haul in a tonne of Qt deps
<reisio> it's definitely old and lacking in features, though
<reisio> ActionParsnip: yeah, but does gnome-mplayer have all those features
<gilesw> do i need to edit the gdm sessions?
<coco> gnomeplayer is the one that cant play url
<gilesw> does ubuntu still use gdm?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> gilesw: yes it does
<gilesw> ta reisio
<reisio> gilesw: log out
<reisio> gilesw: choose a user name, then before entering a password, at the bottom, select 'Ubuntu', IIRC
<coco> i dont know why they stopped mplayer-gui...i heard they stop doing it
<reisio> (as opposed to 'Ubuntu Classic')
<gilesw> thats the thing it hasn't selected classic
<reisio> coco: because it was really old and underdeveloped, and better alternatives existed
<ruan> is it possible to use kdm on gnome?
<reisio> gilesw: what's it selected?
<fridgerator> does anyone know the PPA for winepulse?  their website is always down
<reisio> ruan: yes, but goofy
<gilesw> just ubuntu
<ruan> i tried but window decorations didnt work
<ActionParsnip> coco: it can play urls, theshortcut is ctrl+L
<gilesw> i think it's decided i don't have the hardware
<valberg> ActionParsnip: thnx!
<reisio> gilesw: so what's the problem?
<paspro> smplayer is much better
<ruan> when i ran compiz then it crashed
<gilesw> so the ubuntu session loads gn 2
<coco> ActionParsnip: thx for the trick
<ruan> could've tried metacity
<gilesw> i'm going to check the actual session config file
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<gilesw> so impressed by the new installer
<usr13> In other words, what would be the grub equilivant of lilo's line(s)  "vga = normal"  and/or  append="nomodeset"
<usr13> ?
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I'd assume the gui would take advantage of all the features, to not enable a user to do so makes no sense at all
<gilesw> most painless install of any os for me ever
<ActionParsnip> usr13: in /etc/default/grub   in the quotes with: quiet splash
<ruan> gilesw: the livecd installer?
<bindi> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and a GTX 570 (probably related) - each time I start up (in ubuntu classic), I get bunch of errors in the other screen.. like "trash" has stopped unexpectedly
<reisio> ActionParsnip: well they didn't finish it, I guess
<gilesw> ya
<reisio> mplayer has a lot of features
<bindi> The both screens have panels for some reason
<reisio> I've never seen a GUI that can easily utilize them _all_
<ruan> gilesw: is it much more different than the 10.10 one?
<coco> mplayer is the bomb
<ActionParsnip> usr13: run:  sudo update-grub  after edittin / saving the file
<reisio> ^
<coco> love it
<gilesw> i haven't installed bunty in a while
<gilesw> on desktop mind
<ActionParsnip> reisio: what options do you  believe are missing?
<needlez> ok still no luck with avi file?? zs1otb??
<andsch> no. mplayer2 is the bomb.
<paspro> is anyone experiencing video tearing on 11.04 with nvidia graphics card?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: from what?
<andsch> it's dev is very manly.
<reisio> its*
<ActionParsnip> gilesw: i fund xpudeasier, doesnt ask any questions ;)
<reisio> mplayer2 is a joke
<ActionParsnip> reisio: well you are saying gnome mplayer is missing sometings. Maybe I can find them for you
<coco> mplayer2 ???
<reisio> ActionParsnip: as compared to smplayer
<ruan> is there a console-based video player which converts to text?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Right now,  quiet splash do not have quotes around them....
<reisio> coco: don't give it a second thought
<coco> lol
<andsch> yes, the vanguardeous media player forked from the each day more relapse mplayer
<ActionParsnip> reisio: yes but what is missing, i your eyes?
<reisio> coco: some dork's attempt to usurp the mplayer name
<usr13> ActionParsnip: We're talking grub2 here, right?
<coco> lol
<usr13> ActionParsnip: (I suppose it would be the same for grub1 as well as grub2...?)
<mfpockets> hello all
<jonas_> Hi everyone. I'm working on a remote server. I want to use the most recent version of vim. I compiled it in my home dir. Now how do I change the link so the most recent version will always be used? The change shouldn't be global but only for me. Currently set an alias in .bashrc but there must be a nicer way?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: they should, yes grub2. here is my file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604531/
<mfpockets> Im looking for some help getting rt3070sta driver to work.
<needlez> hey can plymouth be changed easily?? or is it still a pain in the arse?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: as compared to smplayer, or in general?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: grub legacy uses temenu.lst file and is cumbersome
<reisio> jonas_: that's pretty nice...
<mfpockets> i compiled the driver, and installed it, the device shows in iwconfig, but cannot see any networks.  if i disconnect the usb and reconnect it it says device not ready and in dmesg im getting failed to initialize rt28xx
<astropirate> Could someone tell me where Gedit Plugins go in Gnome 3?
<reisio> jonas_: could put it into /usr/local/bin/, though
<kdelooping> am looping on the start up icons in a Natty Kubuntu install from DVD ... is to a fresh hard drive. Any tips to getting working?
<mfpockets> i blacklisted rt2870sta and rt28xx but it doesnt seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> reisio: i'll makeit easy: what features are in smplayer which aren't in (or you cannot locate) in gnome-mplayer??
<andsch> http://www.mplayer2.org/comparison.html <- mplayer2 is lightyears ahead of mplayer.
<mfpockets> also a lsmod shows rt3070 loaded but no device using the driver.
<mfpockets> idea?
<ActionParsnip> astropirate: gnome3 isnt supported here
<samolly> ?
<reisio> ActionParsnip: dunno
<bindi> Fixed my previous problem..
<spetrea> what's the inverse of pidof ?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Mine doesn't look like that.  (See:  http://pastebin.com/q82G9muL )
<bindi> Is it possible to get Windows 7 style icons for the window changer? No titles, just icons
<ActionParsnip> usr13: you DON'T edit grub.cfg. READ the top 10 lines of the file...
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Maybe it's because I'm LTS (which has been through 3 dist-upgrades)..?
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Oh.....yea
<ActionParsnip> usr13: grub2 is grub2 in any distribution
<ActionParsnip> usr13: try using eyes, it helps
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I also said to edit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> usr13: I never even mentioned rub.cfg so why you are messing with that file is anyones guess
<krambal> http://pastebin.com/LHgpR4PL is the error i am getting when i try and run my bluray
<krambal> any ideas
<mfpockets> help with wireless usb card please anyone?
<mehdi> hello guy
<andsch> actually, grub2 is THE grub in every distribution.
<andsch> Your computer can't be complete without it.
<ActionParsnip> bindi: sure, grab an icon pack from www.gnome-look.org
<daniturn> so im back
<lwizardl> hello
<ActionParsnip> andsch: some distros use Lilo
<coco> clean install daniturn ???
<Chipzzz> spetrea: you could try htop
<triyo> Is there any recommendation about fixing sound when it is too low. I have my sound set to 100%, its far to low.
<bindi> ActionParsnip: hum I mean.. you know, the taskbar? or window changer.. whatever
<daniturn> i need a newbie guide to guide me how set up live tv with a dvb-t stick
<coco> oh it wasn't you sorry...oops
<avinashhm> Hi guys , i want to burn an iso image to a DVD .. not sure how in ubuntu .. any pointers please ..
<jumpkick> what is the modern ubuntu way of setting up console frame buffers?
<bindi> ActionParsnip: so there's no titles of the windows, just the icon of the program
<andsch> ActionParsnip: These are subpar distros. True distroes use grub2.
<mehdi> does anyone knows how to control screen brightness on ubuntu
<bindi> ActionParsnip: like a dock, embedded in the panel
<reisio> triyo: you should be able to artificially boost it with pulse or jack
<triyo> I'm running 11.04
<reisio> mplayer can use -af volume=10, etc.
<andsch> ActionParsnip: Grub2 is so awesome some distroes ship only with it installed, nothing more.
<daniturn> mehdi: power management
<andsch> I would take my clothes out for grub2 any day.
<krambal> reisio was that towards me
<LinuxFetus> Hey I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit on a machine with RAID 0 as its only HD configuration (i.e. I don't have a non-raid drive to install to).  Anyway, I _believe_ I have FakeRaid, if that helps -- but I'm in the Ubuntu installer and I'm wondering what I should select for the "Device for boot loader installation".  The two that seem reasonable for me are "/dev/dm-0" and "/dev/mapper/isw_babdfbfafa_RAIDVOL Linux device-
<LinuxFetus> mapper (striped) (1.5 TB)"
<ActionParsnip> andsch: gentoo gives the option of both
<spetrea> Chipzzz: thx
<triyo> reisio: what do you mean by pulse or jack?
<Chipzzz> spetrea: yw
<ActionParsnip> andsch: users have choice, just because you dislike an application doesn't mean it is the gospel
<ActionParsnip> bindi: i believe it is dockbarx
<triyo> Sound used to be higher, its gone far to low lately. Must have happened after installing something lately.
<mehdi> i m running ubuntu 11.4 but there is no such a thing like controling screen bithness
<andsch> ActionParsnit: But grub2 is the sex.
<needlez> hey off topic question: what happened to pidgin as default?? I mean I still have it for me and know where to find it but why did ubuntu go away from pidgin
<ActionParsnip> andsch: to you maybe
<andsch> I have lost my virginity to grub2
<bindi> ActionParsnip: that isnt embedded in the panel
<ActionParsnip> andsch: youmay think similar of ubuntu wheras others dislike it
<reisio> andsch: I should do that
<donkeyinspace> hello, how to know if unity is enabled and how to disable it?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: can you expand on your needs
<bindi> ActionParsnip: actually it is :-) sec let me try
<daniturn> anyone be able help me set up live tv with a dvb-t stick
<triyo> Also I installed alsamixer and it shows a wrong sound card. ("HDMI" type..)
<ActionParsnip> bindi: thought so ;)
<lwizardl> Can someone tell me how to fix a few things in 11.04. 1) when i click on an email address it doesn't open thunderbird new compose. I overwrited the files in .thunderbird with my old ones from past OS install to keep all my emails etc. 2) how do i turn off the auto snap full window feature. 3) is there a way to add commands to the right click menu ? i want to add compress to a file type
<reisio> donkeyinspace: you would know if it were enabled
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: did you log into the Ubuntu session? are you running 11.04?
<tensorpudding> donkeyinspace: if yes to both, you're running unity
<coco> see you guys later :)
<jeffrash> does anyone know if the custom option for preferred applications is coming back?
<needlez> donkeyinspace: when you log in it lets you choose ubuntu , or ubuntu classic... ubuntu has unity, ubuntu classic doesnt
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: 3) look into nautilus scripts
<mang0> lwizardl, all thinks I want to know :)
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: 2) look in ccsm
<mehdi> how to reduce screen bithness
<mang0> mehdi
<donkeyinspace> needlez , dont see that option when logging
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Done.  And grub-update reported no errors, so does that mean that I have not syntax errors?
<daniturn> live tv anyone
<usr13> *no not not
<ActionParsnip> lwizardl: ubuntu tweak has a few you can enable easily, or you can download scripts online
<mang0> you can either see if there are any buttons on your actual moniter
<mang0> or google
<mang0> !google how to change brightness in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> usr13: if update-grub ran smooth then all should be ok, reboot to test
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<mang0> fuu
<needlez> donkeyinspace: if your on 11.04 you have that choice, on the bottom bar when you login
<mang0> someone should put a !google command in, shouldn't be too hard
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<reisio> I can make ubottu say things
<donkeyinspace> needlez , thanks
<LjL> mang0: it's not there on purpose. just giving the googles is not really encouraged... we have official documentation and stuff
<needlez> donkeyinspace: np
<mang0> fair nuf LjL
<daniturn> live tv help anyone
<surskitty> mehdi: screen brightness is in Power Management somewhere
<needlez> daniturn: whats the problem exactly
<mehdi> i checked but i couldnt find it
<daniturn> setting up live tv im neewbie here i have a dvb-t stick
<Bill_MI> Hi folks.  Can anyone help getting cpu coretemps from a Dell GX620 that is totally void of external sensors?  The Core2 Duo sensors don't seem to be available in Lucid LTS.
<mang0> daniturn, I think you mean LiveCD
<mang0> not LiveTV
<mang0> ?
<daniturn> no live tv
<ActionParsnip> daniturn: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device,us the 8 character hex id to find guides
<needlez> system>preferences>powermangement> should come up with display set brightness
<mang0> whats live TV?!
 * mang0 wonders
<webistic> I need help with ftp from server to server using the terminal
<daniturn> tv that is live
<LetterRip> I have a suggestion for the dev team
<hypetech> webistic: what is the problem you're having?
<mang0> Lol, you mean watching TV on the computer? Thats illegal if it's live and you have no licence...(in UK anyway)
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: report it on http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<LetterRip> A lot of hardware for convenience access  - buttons, sound wheels - etc. not work out of the box
<needlez> its just tv that can watch on computer...
<mang0> okay guys, I've got a couple of questions: 1). when I have uninstalled an app, how do I remove it from the applications menu? It seems to stay there. 2). If I want to run an application of an external harddrve, how do I install it from the software center? it seems to not ask where I want to install it...and I need this app on an EXTERNAL not Internal
<LetterRip> a possible way to fix this - is to have the user activate the button etc
<daniturn> well we  gathered that otherwise i wouldnt have a usb tv stick
<LetterRip> and have the hardware listening for signals
<gilesw> hmm I looked in /usr/share/xsessions and I don't have a unity xsession file
<LetterRip> and once it finds a new item
<LetterRip> you can assign it
<gilesw> could someone look in their directory?
<LetterRip> to the appropriate function
<needlez> daniturn: lspci so we can know what the device is exactly to look it up
<joi_> hi
<hypetech> gilesw: I have a "unity-2d.desktop"
<needlez> or lsusb if its usb stick version
<Chipzzz> mang0: to remove an item from a menu, right click on the menu, click on 'edit menus' and uncheck the shortcut
<gilesw> hmm hypetech i don't have that
<joi_> hi
<The-Kernel> hi, so just install 11.04 and my GUI doesn't work. I never get a login screen, it just goes black, ps auwx doesn't even show gdm or gnome running...any ideas?
<gilesw> just gnome ones
<joi_> hello
<gilesw> it's the only thing that cocked up on my install
<mang0> ah, thanks chipzzz! :) what about my other question? any idea?
<daniturn> ID 15a4:1001 Afatech Technologies, Inc. AF9015/AF9035 DVB-T stick
<joi_> wadds up
<gilesw> ubuntu didn't install the restricted nvidia drivers and modified the default ubuntu session to be gnome 2
<The-Kernel> I also have an nvidia 9600 and duel screens
<gilesw> i installed the drivers and want to give unity a try..
<Chipzzz> mang0: when you install an app from software center or apt-get, the package tells the installer where to put the files... you can't specify another option
<joi_> What are you talking about?
<ActionParsnip> daniturn: ok now use that to findguides
<sevoxx> Hmmmppph.... Unity has broken my apps UI
<mang0> Chipzzz, can I move the file/s once I have them?
<Chipzzz> mang0: unlikely... you'll confuse the system
<mang0> bother.
<joi_> hi
<Chipzzz> lol
<joi_> what?
<mang0> that's really annoying....I want to download a game, but I want it on my 1TB hard drive, not my internal one. :/
<daniturn> ok this is confusing looking up guides
<Chipzzz> mang0: you can try it but I don't think it will work
<mang0> ;__;
<Osmodivs> Everytime I try to open an emulator or install Yahoo Msgr, I get this output in the terminal wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\plugplay.exe
<Osmodivs> Of course, there are like dozens of more code than that, but I think that is the main reason
<mang0> Chipzzz, there must be a way to do it though.....
<daniturn> command line for being able run dvds
<daniturn> ?
<DarkStar1> Hello... Does anyone know of a decent mysql database viewer for 10.10?
<mehdi> is anyone installed netbean 7 on ubuntu 11.4?
<Chipzzz> mang0: there probably is but off the top of my head it sounds like more trouble than it's worth
<julian_c> DarkStar1: try mysql-admin
<hypetech> gilesw: I just checked on my desktop which also runs unity, and I don't have a unity file in that xsessions directory
<Vhozard> Hi, ubuntu ram usage is currently at 850MiB, is there a way to reduce that ?
<needlez> daniturn:  sudo wget http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/4.95.0/dvb-usb-af9015.fw -O /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw           if usb is plugged in unplug it, plug it back in and you should see dvb-usb entries
<NotNotSure> hello, I use ubuntu netbook edition and I don't like gnome interface. I want to go back to regular gnome interface. How do I do that?
<DarkStar1> julian_c: thanks
<mang0> hm, it would be useful though...I mean, I want a 1GB game, but I really don't wanna fill up my internal which is fairly small
<woodzy_> i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<Vhozard> NotNotSure: log out, at the log in screen select Ubuntu Classic
<daniturn> is there a way to make 10.10 look like 11.04 with out updating?
<Chipzzz> mang0: there's recompiling the app or mounting the external drive where the game installs... things like that but there are obvious downsides to both
<mang0> I selected ubuntu classic, and it looked no differant Vhozard...
<woodzy_> i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<needlez> daniturn: install unity
<alaing> what is freenodes support channel?
<mang0> #freenode
<mang0> ?
<julian_c> DarkStar1: also be sure to install the mysql-query-browser package.
<needlez> daniturn: no offense but I don't know why u'd wanna bother doin that though
<cipher> I'm getting the following error http://pastebin.com/x394gbQp when trying to run 'ssvnc.' this started with an upgrade to ubuntu natty
<bindi> How can I change the color of Indicator Applet Complete? It doesnt match the panel color.
<cipher> I currently use bluetile as my window manager (gnome + bluetile)
<daniturn> because 11.04 didnt reconize my wifi here
<bindi> Or even better, why does having a >24px thick panel and "none (use system theme)" color make it have 2 colors?
<billr> I'm attempting to setup 11.04, but when I attempt to install it, it fails to boot with the error message no init found, and drops me into busybox.  Any idea on how to fix it?
<kdelooping> I was just trying install Natty and the first file system suggested is "ext4" but my old Hardy install doesn't know ext4 ... Does the ubuntu community recommend installing ext4? What file system are most of you using.
<daniturn> when i updated
<mang0> Chipzzz can I not just unhide the folders in my my home folder (.whatever) and move it somewhere else?
<Vhozard> kdelooping: The default system everyone uses is EXT4
<DarkStar1> julian_c: I'll try get them from the repos now
<needlez> daniturn: i meant y bother making it look like unity? unity is a cluttered mess
<Vhozard> kdelooping: You can use ext3 for great compatability however (it will not be as fast though)
<daniturn> i liked some of it
<Ariel_Calzada> hi i installed ubuntu 11.04 amd64 and my laptop turn off suddenly. I think kernel problem any help???
<daniturn> 11.04 has real issues
<needlez> daniturn: ahh , well then in synaptic there should be a package for unity, and you have to install it, log out and pick unity on the lower bar when you log back in if i remember correctly
<Chipzzz> mang0: you can try it by renaming the hidden folders & copying the directory elsewhere... that way you can easily put it back if it doesn't work...
<cipher> I just realized that (with respect to the error) that my .Xresources has the definition of the misssing s_base03
<cipher> did something change about the use of .Xresources in natty?
<Chipzzz> mang0: the problem is that games usually install in /opt or /usr/somethingOrOther
<mang0> ah
<mang0> dammit
<mang0> :S
<computermobob> Hi, don't know if this is the right place to say but, I have a 11.04 mythbuntu install, set to auto login. I have an emachine er1402 and when I suspend and then resume the screen is grabled, if I ssh in to the machine and sudo killall Xorg and then login, I can suspend and resume ok until the next reboot. Any suggestions? Thanks
<DarkStar1> julian_c: can I tunnel connections through with this software?
<hypetech> computermobob: the computer may not properly support suspend
<natschil> sorry, my internet cut for a second... did anyone answer my question as to how to recover the two files?
<computermobob> hypetech, it works ok if I kill Xorg the first time it fails
<perlsyntax> Does wicd work better then network manger?
<cipher> does anyone know if something changes with the treatment of .Xresources with respect to some set of packages natty might install?
<mfpockets> Hi, im looking for help disabling on board wifi because im using a better usb one
<cipher> I seem to be having trouble specifically with a TK application
<cipher> err TCL
<angelic> How do I go about fixing the wifi program that keeps showing "disconnected" even though i am surrounded by wifi networks
<dagon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OBZyAb8gvE&feature=related
<axisys> how do I disable ubuntuone-syncdaemon ?
<julian_c> DarkStar1: checking on an answer...
<mfpockets> lsmod |grep ath shows 4 drivers in use, ath,mac80211,cfg80211, and led_classless,  which do i blacklist?  just ath ?  or all of them?
<mfpockets> angelic, can you show a dmesg |grep Insert_wireless_driver_name_here
<tensorpudding> axisys: you can disable ubuntu one from starting at boot by un-checking it in startup applications
<webistic> Trying to use ftp to transer from server to server via terminal. What do I type? something like.. cp my_site/ ftp://login:pass:server2.com/sites/ ?
<cipher> I just resolved my own problem. it appears for some reason my .Xresources was not getting loaded. I was able to fix it using xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<axisys> tensorpudding: how do I get to the startup applications.. learning unity :-)
<hypetech> axisys: hit window key, type "startup", hit enter twice
<mfpockets> axisys, only tried it briefly but maybe applications and type startup
<ActionParsnip> webistic: no, you will need to run:   ftp user:pass@server2.com then use put to upload the file.
<julian_c> DarkStar1: tunneling does not appear to be directly available in the application. However, you should be able to set up SSH tunneling, and use that.
<brian_of_tacoma> I am having a command line issue.  I installed Ubuntu Server 10.10 with no GUI.  I have now plugged a HP printer into it and I can't figure out how to "discover" the printer.
<axisys> hypetech: thanks
<axisys> mfpockets: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info ncftp
<ubottu> ncftp (source: ncftp): A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-1 (natty), package size 532 kB, installed size 1216 kB
<computermobob> hypetech: if i disable auto login it works fine. Need it to auto login as it will not have the keyboard attached
<tensorpudding> axisys: all system settings are included in System Settings under the Power menu in the upper-right corner, and searchable by name in the applications lens
<angelic> mfpockets: What I get from lspci | grep Network is... "05:00.0 Network Controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<ActionParsnip> webistic: install ncftp and you will get a nice ncurses gui
<woodzy_> HELP! i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<brian_of_tacoma> I thought hplip would work, but it needs a GUI
<axisys> tensorpudding: thanks!
<DarkStar1> julian_c: thanks.. I'll look into it
<jakiechun> upgraded 10.10 to 11.04 now burn image to CD leaves me with a blank CD. Any ideas?
<mfpockets> angelic, what about lsmod | grep rt
<mfpockets> angelic, ps i just spent 2 hours getting rt3070 to work...
<webistic> I get GUI on my laptop and not my server though, right?
<ActionParsnip> woodzy_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d     thanks
<axisys> how do I get the alt+ctlr+backspace to logout ? i used to had that working on 10.10
<hypetech> jakiechun: try removing and reinstalling brasero
<axisys> i am on keyboard shortcuts
<mfpockets> I want to disable my ath9k wireless card,  lsmod |grep ath shows 4 drivers in use, ath,mac80211,cfg80211, and led_classless,  which do i blacklist?  just ath ?  or all of them?
<axisys> guessing it is there
<hypetech> axisys: under desktop-log out
<jakiechun> hypetech: okay will give it a go tx
<mfpockets> angelic, try this instead to get rid of all the other resultswhat about lsmod | grep rt3
<hypetech> axisys: near the top of the list
<vooze> axisys, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/07/31/get-back-the-ctrl-alt-backspace-behavior-in-ubuntu/
<paul___> is there some way to make a hard link that will change the name of the hard link if the name of the original file is changed?
<ActionParsnip> woodzy_: also what is the output of:   uname -m
<woodzy_> HELP! i get the following error - http://pastebin.com/dw7Latex - when i try and install GGZ gaming.
<brian_of_tacoma> *patietly awaiting recognition of my server problem
<dclake> does anyone have a working sync between ipod nano 5g and 11.04
<angelic> mfpockets: rt3090sta (67416) 0 - agpgart (31724) 2 drm, intel_agp - parport (32635) 2 oodev, lp
<ActionParsnip> woodzy_: if you answer my simlple requests I can advise, If you ignore and paste the same thing then nobody can help you
<axisys> vooze: thats from 2009 .. still applies?
<mang0> can someone ping me please?
<vooze> axisys, no idea, just googled it ;)
<hypetech> just change the keyboard shortcut :p
<axisys> hypetech: i want to have alt+ctlr+backspace to do the logut
<ActionParsnip> mang0: do you mean ping as in ping, or /whois you?
<axisys> vooze: yeah.. dontzap is old.
<axisys> vooze: i think it is lot simpler now
<hypetech> axisys: so open keyboard shortcuts and change it...
<mfpockets> angelic, your device isnt loading the driver properly..  thus the 0 next to the driver name...  Im not sure where to check this, but check in /var/logs for where it is trying to load the wireless driver.
<abountu> I have a question about proxies - TOR in particular- in Ubuntu and Chrome, when I go to Chrome setup and change the proxy to use my localhost:9050 on the Socks host, and I click the "Apply System-Wide" button, does that mean as it says, everything on my machine is now using the TOR network to connect to the internet?
<mang0_> Oops
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you can re-enable CAB in the keyboard settings
<mang0_> Lol, I ment ping as in mention me
<mang0_> ;)
<hypetech> mang0_: ping
<axisys> hypetech: i did change it .. but that does not logout ..
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> mang0_: achieved :)
<mfpockets> angelic, what does dmesg | grep rt3 show? or dmesg |grep rt2
<mang0_> thanks
<mang0_> heh
<needlez> angelic: what is the wifi card? lspci | grep -i network
<brian_of_tacoma> I am having a command line issue.  I installed Ubuntu Server 10.10 with no GUI.  I have now plugged a HP printer into it and I can't figure out how to "discover" the printer.  I thought hplip would work, but it needs a GUI
<mfpockets> needlez, its a Network Controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<axisys> ActionParsnip: ok i have logout bind to CAB .. but when I hit CAB i get the shutdown the computer menu
<angelic> mfpockets: 05:00.0 Network Controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<torocatala> hi
<ActionParsnip> brian_of_tacoma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282
<needlez> try  blacklisting ALL rt drivers (i.e. rt2x00lib,rt2800pci,rt2x00usb,rt2x00pci,rt3390sta) EXCEPT rt2860sta
<ActionParsnip> axisys: if you enable CAB in the keyboard options, there is an entry to change the combination to kill x server
<abountu> I have a question about proxies - TOR in particular- in Ubuntu and Chrome, when I go to Chrome setup and change the proxy to use my localhost:9050 on the Socks host, and I click the "Apply System-Wide" button, does that mean as it says, everything on my machine is now using the TOR network to connect to the internet?
<ActionParsnip> axisys: tick the box which says CTRL+ALT+ackSpace
<mfpockets> angelic, dmesg not showing any errors...  not quite sure where to go from there...  for me the problem was my rt3070 driver was looking to load /etc/RT2870STA but the make install made RT3070STA folder instead. making new directory and droping files from one to the other solved my issue.
<iCyrus> How do I make a file un-read-only from the terminal?
<abountu> j /tor
<ActionParsnip> iCyrus: chmod +w file
<axisys> ActionParsnip: is it under keyboard layout -> keyboard pref ?
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<mfpockets> angelic, try searching the ubuntu forums in case other users have posted similar results...  this was the case for me with mine and I found a solution.  Perhaps needlez may be of more help than I was
<mfpockets> I want to disable my ath9k wireless card,  lsmod |grep ath shows 4 drivers in use, ath,mac80211,cfg80211, and led_classless,  which do i blacklist?  just ath ?  or all of them?
<needlez> angelic: try  blacklisting ALL rt drivers (i.e. rt2x00lib,rt2800pci,rt2x00usb,rt2x00pci,rt3390sta) EXCEPT rt2860sta
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i know i did it before.. let me keep digging
<ActionParsnip> axisys: yes, the layouts tab. Options button
<linlin> Any ubuntu PPC users in the house? Specifically anyone running on IBM Power4/Power5 ?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: got it.. that was it
<ActionParsnip> axisys: ;) np (I always enable it.Guess I'm too old school)
<ActionParsnip> axisys: it worked for YEARS, then it was changed, go figure. Luckily it can easily be changed back
<LinuxFetus> I think something with ubiquity is going on: I run Ubuntu 11.04 64 bit live; I use GParted to create a logical partition and within that an ext4 partition and a swap partition.  Next, I restart the computer and run Ubuntu live, again.  I use GParted and see the partitions I created.  However, the ext4 one has a red exclamation point after it; apparently it has a bad magic number.  Any suggestions?
<needlez> mfpockets: blacklist ath9k blacklist mac80211 blacklist cfg80211
<iCyrus> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to do that to my VLC host file and I did it with sudo but it's still read-only for some reason
<angelic> needlez: ya know another thing I found odd was when I went to "sudo ndiswrapper -m" it couldn't find the comman.
<LinuxFetus> I realize the ubiquity part of what I sent probably makes no sense; I should have taken that out.
<mfpockets> needlez, thanks.
<linlin> I am attempting to boot a 10.04 PPC server build on an IBM Power5 system and it hangs at this stage in the boot of the installer: "Device tree struct  0x02d1e000 -> 0x02d32000"  Anyone with experience working with Ubuntu on POWER have any advice ?
<brian_of_tacoma> ActionParsnip: Ok, I've tried this method.  I get confused at the line "sudo lpadmin -E -p hp5550..."
<axisys> ActionParsnip: me too! :-)
<ActionParsnip> iCyrus: run: gksudo gedit /usr/share/vlc/http/.hosts
<axisys> i dont like to list of users in login window.. i want to type the username myself.. how do I change that ?
<mehdi> what is Apply System-wide in keyboard preferences
<Torocatala> So, I chrooted an ubuntu inside a fedora, but fdisk don't show anything. I must forgot to mount something, but google does not help me a lot. ¿any suggestion here?
<axisys> i remeber changing it on 10.10 .. forgot :-)
<iCyrus> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<angelic> needlez: would another reason be that it seems I don't have ndiswrapper?
<needlez> angelic: not sure maybe ndiswrapper was replaced with ndisgtk?
<axisys> i like unity
<tensorpudding> mehdi: it applies your keyboard configuration to every user on the system
<ActionParsnip> axisys: http://linux.aldeby.org/hide-user-list-in-ubuntu-lucid-10-04-login.html
<mfpockets> angelic, did you install the drivers off Ralinktech website?
<axisys> just typed login and found the answer
<axisys> login screen app has the switch
<axisys> show list users -> unchecked
<mehdi> ok but why my keyboard numerical doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> needlez: ndisgtk is a gui for ndiswrapper
<webistic> <ActionParsnip> How do I use the "put" part of what you said earlier?
<mrp> Hello, i have a problem with my laptop and linux mint, i installed linux mint, everything is ok, but there is no sound, any ideas?
<brian_of_tacoma> ActionParsnip: Here is my output from lpinfo -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/604547/         NOTICE: I don't get info on the usb:// direct connection
<ActionParsnip> webistic: you'll find it easier to use ncftp
<tensorpudding> !mint | mrp
<ubottu> mrp: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<needlez> ActionParsnip: thought so, it just was ndiswrapper wasn't isntalled, angelic: are you sure its installed??
<axisys> i like dash.. it is like google search for applications
<axisys> much faster to find stuff
<axisys> w/o going through menus
<ActionParsnip> brian_of_tacoma: not sure, make sure you have the latest hplip, may help
<axisys> so much look like spotlight from apple .. except lot cooler display
<webistic> <ActionParsnip> Ive installed ncftp. how do I use it.. its instead of ftp:server_url it is ncftp server_url?
<Trillian> does anyone know how to stop vmware changing ubuntus appearance in 11.04?
<bindi> Why does gnome-terminal open links in FF when chrome is my default?
<ActionParsnip> webistic: just run:  ncftp  and you will get a text based GUI
<webistic> does it need to be on the server or on my laptop?
<webistic> ^<ActionParsnip>
<axisys> webistic: just on your laptop
<brian_of_tacoma> hplip is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> webistic: its an ftp client
<hypetech> bindi: there is some kind of bug where chrome isn't properly set as default system-wide
<anonymity> anyone available for some help with the xIRC client?
<webistic> thx
<ActionParsnip> brian_of_tacoma: if you are using natty, there is a newer version on the hplip site
<codelurker> Trillian: how does it "change its appearance"?
<brian_of_tacoma> Maverick
<needlez> anyone here know is there a better version of the driver for the Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)... I only ask cuz its the card that is built into my laptop, and I want to test with aircrack-ng if it becomes avaliable
<Trillian> it just makes all the bars and windows grey
<bindi> hypetech: any way around this then?
<codelurker> Trillian: very strange
<anonymity> needlez: have you tried looking through the aircrack-ng website?
<angelic> needlez: it isn't cause terminal doesn't want to recognize it as a "command"
<krishnandu> How can I install gnome 3 in Ubuntu??
<bindi> hypetech: ah, In "preferred applications", ff is still default..
<hypetech> bindi: I haven't seen one
<ActionParsnip> needlez: the realtek site, you may need a patch
<hypetech> bindi: hmm
<ActionParsnip> !gnome3 | krishnandu
<ubottu> krishnandu: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<needlez> anonymity: yea, ive checked havent found much
<hypetech> bindi: good call lol, that might work
<bindi> hypetech: or it might have been me misclicking "set ff to default" when it opened instead of chrome :)
<bindi> i'll check
<hypetech> www.google.com
<bindi> yeah works
<bindi> :p
<htcpx> Hello guys. I right clicked my Public folder, clicked sharing options and allowed sharing to guests and write access. When I browsed the computer from another on the network, $print appeared. I went back to the computer and installed 'Samba' from USC and in the application I saw the print share but not the public. Why is this?
<hypetech> bindi: hah awesome
<bindi> hypetech: thanks :-)
<ActionParsnip> hypetech: uninstall firefox and problem is solved :)
<hypetech> bindi: thank YOU :)
<gaurav_natty> how can i get icons and themes in natty any link
<N-S[X1]> Evening - what needs fixing when apt-get upgrade (nor dist-upgrade on a 10.04 system) does nothing at all, while the MOTD shows 35 updatable programs (21 security)?
<krishnandu> ActionParsnip, Thanks, then I better leave it...I don't want my system to broke down. It's my primary os.
<needlez> angelic: then install it from the cd or internet with sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<krishnandu> Will do RnD somewhere else :P
<ActionParsnip> gaurav_natty: www.gnome-look.org
<temp> hey
<N-S[X1]> or "does nothing" is wrong - it says there is nothing to update
<temp> question
<anonymity> i want to connect to another room, that I guess is located on a different server, anyone know how to do this with xIRC?
<temp> why is there gnome-xchat and xchat
<mfpockets> angelic,  did you install the drivers from the manufacturers website, or just built in ubuntu drivers?
<gsr> temp: xchat uses gtk libraries, xchat-gnome uses gnome libraries
<temp> doesn't gnome always have gtk installed?
<crlcan81> Ok now I'm fucking irritated..
<temp> what would be the advantage
<ActionParsnip> temp: http://markmail.org/message/erjugegkvpmx24uy
<IdleOne> !language | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> crlcan81: keep it family friendly please
<temp> this is a better interface?
<crlcan81> For one, I was in the wrong channel when I said it, and for two, it could have been worse.
<temp> holy crap, xchat must look really bad
<ActionParsnip> temp: if you prefer it, use it
<temp> this thing is like a windows 3.1 app
<angelic> mfpockets: just built in.
<gaurav_natty> how i get indicator applets in natty
<fghf> I've just installed Ubuntu and looking at ifconfig I see " RX packets:585142 errors:857 dropped:1241 overruns:857 frame:0" what could be the problem?
<crlcan81> natty is a pain
<mehdi> anyone knows how can i log in to ubuntu as adminstrator?
<ActionParsnip> fghf: wired or wireless?
<hypetech> !language | crlcan81
<ubottu> crlcan81: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<temp> mehdi, go to the terminal and type sudo su
<fghf> ActionParsnip: wired
<temp> then change the passwd
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: use your own user and use sudo when you need power
<mfpockets> angelic, try the package from this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314747   post 5
<mfpockets> angelic, lots of people say it works after that
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: there is no administrator
<gsr> I have to say, this has been the least successful update for me  Unity freezes, in both unity and gnome the focus gets stuck on a single window, and you can't move to another one until you close said focused window.  Flash takes up 100% CPU (both free and non-free), and 3D acceleration doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | temp
<ubottu> temp: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<gaurav_natty> how i get indicator applet in ubuntu natty
<surskitty> temp: xchat looks a lot better than xchat-gnome, though it's still not that pretty
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: your user is in a special group which can use sudo and gksudo, youuse those when you need power
<tensorpudding> gaurav_natty: what do you mean?
<mehdi> so what is the super-user
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: keeps your system more secure as there are fewer apps running with super powers
<mfpockets> angelic, you can also try the ones on ralink website http://www.ralinktech.com/license_us.php?n=2&p=0&t=U0wyRnpjMlYwY3k4eU1ERXdMekV5THpFM0wyUnZkMjVzYjJGa09URTNNVFl4TkRrMk1TNTZhWEE5UFQweU1ERXdYekV5TVRkZlVsUTFNemt3WDB4cGJuVjRVMVJCWDFZeUxqUXVNQzQwWDFkcFJtbENWRU52YldKdlgwUlFUdz09Qw%3D%3D
<codelurker> natty makes me sad
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: if you run:  sudo -i    you will have an admin terminal. The admin username is root, the account is disabled by default for security
<angelic> funny the guy on the forum mentions MSI
<angelic> XDD
<angelic> I happen to be having the trouble ON an MSI
<angelic> XDD
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: why? never heard an OS make someone sad
<mehdi> so how can i make changes with this display manager which reqiuers me adminstrator acces to make changes
<tensorpudding> mehdi: it's an account which has full permissions and priviledges on the system. by default you can't log in as it
<ActionParsnip> mehdi: yes, if it needs power, se sudo
<mfpockets> angelic, for me the 2010 driver on the website didnt work, but the 2009 one i found in the ubuntu forums worked fine.  ndiswrapper didnt work for my ralink card so I wouldnt go that route until at least trying the chipset manfacturers driver
<gsr> codelurker: agreed.  Its completely broken for me
<ActionParsnip> *use
<mfpockets> angelic,  you will need make tools for sudo make, sudo make install
<dashlo> hey everybody
<codelurker> ActionParsnip:  start of wrong direction for ubuntu, switching to new distro
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: tried gnome classic?
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: there are more DEs than gnome you know
<anonymity> i would like to know how the sudo command is safer than having a root account that you access, since you only need the password for the account in use to run a command with root priv.
<Trillian> has anyone here tried running 11.04 on vmware workstation 7.1? do you get problems with apearance as well?
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: logging in to gnome clasic will make it look like maverick
<tensorpudding> mehdi: when you get prompted for your password when it asks for administrative priviledges, what it's doing is letting you run a particular application as the superuser
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: I assume you are aware of this due to your bold statement
<Glycan> Here's what I've got: A toshiba satellite laptop which had vista on it, then openSUSE (in another partition), then it's screen broke and it got handed to me. I put ubuntu on it, and due to space issues, tryed to delete windows not beign clear about partitions at the time. (Oh, I forgot. It runs PhoenixBIOS) When it boots, it runs MS's OS chooser, from which I was able to run U's OS chooser (I'm
<Glycan> pretty sure it was GRUB). Now that most of windows doesn't exist, it doesn't work. I tryed doing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows , but ran into problems with live cd/usb. The working box I'm doing this from doesn't have working cd drives, so I burned dvd-r after dvd-r to no avail- all they showed was soem sort of busybox shell, not U. The I finnaly got
<Glycan> my hands on a cleen flash drive (why are they called that anyways..?) and first put a  unchecksum'd copy on it, and that showed me a full ubuntu, complete with banshee and network settings, asking me if I wanted to install or live. Live showed but a black screen with a (working) mouse pointer on it. I then put about three copys of ubuntu on it, hopeing that they would work without restart (one
<Glycan> was already there, the laptop overheated in the middle of the second one, the third on worked, and the 4th one was a failed attempt to put it on an existing partition. Then I put a checksum'd .iso on it, as per unetbootin-win-549.exe. When I boot on that, it sometimes boots a "UNetootin" menu, with Default, Help, Try Ubuntu without installign, Install Ubuntu, Check disc for defects, Test
<FloodBot1> Glycan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfpockets> Trillian, i read online that unity isnt working under unity for vmware
<gsr> ActionParsnip: the problems I have with Unity equally effect gnome classic
<mfpockets> Trillian, didnt work for me when i tested it out in vmware
<codelurker> ActionParsnip:  i know.  ubuntu now = more headaches than worth.  been a good run though
<mehdi> so how do i do that?
<Glycan> I wasn't using enter for punctiation, you damin robot!
<mehdi> i m confused
<allu2> Hello, i was wondering how easy it would be to build ubuntu based system from the ubuntu server edition?(i want to avoid programs i don't need)
<Kartagis> hello, after I upgraded to natty, I don't get video on avi file. what do I need to get?
<boteeka> Hi everyone! Will somebody point me where can I get some help regarding the Appindicator Python API?
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: try XFCE or KDE or another DE, changing distro for the sake of a CHANGEABLE DE is pretty sad
<anonymity> Kartagis: you tried getting a video player yet? reinstalling one?
<tensorpudding> boteeka: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Typical+usage+%28C+version%29
<hypetech> Kartagis: are you using vlc?
<tensorpudding> boteeka: there's a python example on that page
<crazedpsyc> Wow, this channel is like NYC
<mfpockets> angelic, well, probably the same issue in that case.  Hopefully that .deb package works out for you
<Kartagis> anonymity: hypetech I am using totem
<anonymity> Kartagis: I had the same problem with Maverick, until I got VLC, Totem wouldn't play anything for me
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: tried a different output video method in the options
<mfpockets> angelic, also dont forget to blacklist the stock ubuntu drivers
<Glycan> Serriously? I just spent about 20 minutes typeing all that, and you guys ignotr me? What the hell?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: how?
<codelurker> ActionParsnip:  its not just the DE, its all the baggage (too much junk, i dont want).  spending too much time fixing, might as well build my own (arch, etc) or go with something with choices that are closer to my own
<boteeka> tensorpudding: I am interested in setting the indicator icon and updating it periodically (btw, I found those pages too)
<mfpockets> Glycan, patience is a virtue.
<vooze> Kartagis, you should only use VLC ;) anything else is VLC.. nothing beets VLc.
<Jeffsi> hey guys, i am unable to boot to cd while the hard drive is connected so i cant get anything installed, any ideas why this may be happening?
<ActionParsnip> codelurker: then use ubuntu minimal and build up. I rip out tonnes from a default install, so I use minimal now
<vooze> anything else is crap **
<tensorpudding> Glycan: it's long, it's hard to read in IRC, could you please paste it
<Oday> does anybody have experience in Oracle 11g on Ubuntu?
<codelurker> ActionParnsip:  fair enough, minimal could be a viable solution
<ActionParsnip> vooze: mplayer is a lot older and more mature than vlc
<angelic> mfpockets: How to disable them? I forgot the command
<allu2> Glycan: Toshiba Satellite A200 ?
<Monotoko> hey :)
<vooze> ActionParsnip, never really tryed it, to be honest.. i used VLC for 5+ years now.. never think i will anything else
<ActionParsnip> vooze: also, the codecs from VLC get used in all the other players so both can play as many formats as the other
<mfpockets> angelic, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist,conf
<axisys> ActionParsnip: where do you get the ubuntu minimal? jeos ?
<ActionParsnip> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<axisys> ActionParsnip: thanks
<mfpockets> angelic, im a newb myself and only learnt this a few days ago, so not sure exactly what to blacklist
<tensorpudding> boteeka: i'm not actually sure they wrote API docs for it
<axisys> ActionParsnip: so if I need a ubuntu server.. i could just add the ubuntu-server pkg on it after the install?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: vlc window -> tools -> prefs
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i guess i could give it a try w/ my virtualbox
<bsod1> can anyone help me? I can't run Software Center, here's my error output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384736/
<sammy> ubuntu doesn't come with a firewall of any sort enabled by default, correct?
<Oday> incorrect, sammy
<Oday> there's "ufw", sammy
<hypetech> sammy: ufw
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: video left button -> output. Try setting it to something different. I use 'default' on my nvidia system, could try others
<mfpockets> angelic, gotta run, good luck!
<axisys> sammy: by default everything off too.. find it most secure install.. more secure than even openbsd
<angelic> mfpockets: thanks
<ActionParsnip> vooze: so you have little basis for saying vlc is great except its a habit
<Glycan> Er, not sure.
<tensorpudding> boteeka: you can read appindicator.Indicator.__doc__, it shows the signals/properties it supports
<sammy> ufw reports inactive. hypetech axisys you're saying it comes with ufw, but not necesarily that it's enabled by default, right?
<Glycan> How would I tell if it's A200 or not?
<boteeka> tensorpudding: I found how to set the icon, but it doesn't change when I set it again (I am generating a small png, so the filename is always the same)
<Oday> right, sammy
<Oday> you can enable it with "sudo ufw enable"
<axisys> sammy: right
<newb_> Hello. This bug is affecting me and here told it's solved, but my system is up-to-date and no solutions. Somebody could help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/745540
<Oday> and use Firestarter to configure it
<vooze> ActionParsnip, well i have never seen anything VLC could not play.. So in my world its the best
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 745540 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist" [Medium,Triaged]
<sammy> iptables -L is completely blank.
<allu2> Glycan: just tough as my Toshiba Satellite A-200 overheats with default ubuntu install but runs perfect on debian sid
<bsod1> can anyone help me? I can't run Software Center, here's my error output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384736/
<ActionParsnip> vooze: again, the codecs vlc uses are used system wide
<sammy> thanks. I'm trying to get two machines to talk to each other on a simple wlan. neither can even get an arp request from the other one.
<axisys> sammy: sudo ufw enable and then run the iptables -L
<ActionParsnip> vooze: so if you install another player now, it will play all the things vlc can play
<vooze> About what time after a release (like 11.04) are they starting to build 11.10 alphas ?
<Glycan> No idea.
<allu2> Glycan: i think it reads in the bottom or something
<Glycan> Hang on
<vooze> ActionParsnip, ah, did not know that :)
<ActionParsnip> vooze: exactly :D
<Glycan> Oh dear- lifting is going to be a horror
<tensorpudding> boteeka: that's a bit odd, it probably doesn't reload the icon if the name stays the same, but i don't know
<allu2> Glycan: i know, my screen is broken too :P
<sammy> everything is defaults, the router is its defaults. both can go through the router to the internet just fine. my routing table looks okay (its the default, which should allow the machines to talk to each other since they're on the same subnet) and the router is a simple home modem/router which would by default allow machines on the wlan to see and talk to each other.
<ActionParsnip> vooze: the fact it pulls in some codecs is nice but mplayer was doing all the stuff vlc was doing, long before it showed up
<allu2> Glycan: lyes against my wall on my desk, giving me nice dual screen with external LCD screen :)
<boteeka> tensorpudding: That was my hunch also, but I hoped somebody can point me to some doc where I can read it myself
<boteeka> tensorpudding: thanks for your help
<vooze> ActionParsnip, ah okay.. i just used VLC in my windows time.. Because it was (at least i think ;D) the best windows player
<pankaj_sharma> even now.. mplayer has more options than vlc
<sammy> but arp cant find a hwaddr for the other machine. and that shouldnt care about firewalls anyway
<ActionParsnip> vooze: its a habit
<Polah> Is it possible to only give someone access to the cp command using sudo and not other commands?
<vooze> ActionParsnip, but whats diffrend from VLC to mplayer?
<sammy> there's something simple staring me in the face and I can't find it :P
<stiglix> I'm getting a The disk drive for /media/sda2 is not ready yet or not present message after having upgraded ubuntu last night, system dual boots.  If I try to skip it with S, I get mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth, but the fixes I've found involve editing /etc/fstab, and if I try to edit it in the maintence shell with someting like nano, I'm not sure how to get write permissions, can anyone help?
<sammy> Polah: using the sudoers file, you can specify commands, but cp isn't a command, its a shell function. I'm not sure if its possible to allow access to what is essentially an internal function to bash or whatever shell the user is running.
<ActionParsnip> vooze: different team for one, its fun to experiment. I use deadbeef alot too. Its light and fast
<hypetech> Polah: not that I know of, a lot of basic commands are built into the shell
<Scrap> I am looking in NX channel but no one is answering me can some one help with a ssh/nx issue or point me in another direction?
<sammy> Polah: if its a particular command that will never change, you can put it in a shell script, restrict write access to the shell script, and allow the user access to the script itself
<quiescens> you'll find cp usually is a command
<fghf> bsod1: An indentical problem was solved at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1635664
<quiescens> not many shells implement cp as a built in
<hypetech> Scrap: what's your issue
<quiescens> more to the point:
<sammy> Polah: oops :P quiescens is right. that makes sense, too.
<vooze> ActionParsnip, is GNOME Mplayer and mplayer the same?
<dclake> irc.gnome.org
<Polah> So what would I have to put into my sudoers file to only give access to it?
<allu2> is it possible to install ubuntu on partition to test it and configure it to see if it works as i want and if it does then remove my current debian / partition and append the space diretly to ubuntus /
<allu2> i have seperated /home
<dclake> irc://irc.gnome.org/#banshee
<sammy> Polah: but allowing use to cp as root would allow the user to use cp in some possibly very destructive ways that you might not intend
<dclake> sorry trying out a command
<ActionParsnip> vooze: gnome mplayer is a gui for mplayer, smplayer is the same but uses Qt instead of GTK. You can just use pure gnome if you like
<q_terra_96> I use Ubuntu 11.04. I enabled "wobbly windows" effect from compiz. But every window is not wobbling :( How to enable this effect for all windows types ?
<quiescens> Polah: even if you restrict someone to only being allowed to run cp using sudo, they can most likely get around it if they know how, so such a limitation would be more advisory than enforcable
<ActionParsnip> vooze: pure mplayer, sorry
<Scrap> hypetech: nx used to connect but now I notice in auth.log that 127.0.0.1 is refused when tryin to login to nx server
<sammy> Polah:  it might be best to use the sudoers file to allow access to a very specific shell script with the cp command you want to allow them to use.
<axisys> Polah: might be better if you explian what you are trying to achieve
<Monotoko> is there any way to stop someone who SSH's in...changing user using su?
<hypetech> Scrap: is the nx server service still running?
<hypetech> Monotoko: don't give them user passwords :p
<Polah> axisys: I'd like to give some access to using cp with sudo, to copy a file to another folder. However, I don't want them to have sudo privileges for any command, only copy.
<Monotoko> hypetech...I use SSH keys, but the problem is I had one user who was trying to brute force my other users (he has since been kicked out..)
<Scrap> hypetech: freenx-server is running I notice in auth.log that 127.0.0.1 is being denied, username and nx is allowed
<jayasankar> hai
<mih1406> A friend of mine is a student in college in Law. He asks me if he can help and work for the open source world.
<axisys> Polah: if the folder has group write access and the user is also part of the same group .. he can cp there .. no need to have sudo
<ActionParsnip> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<mih1406> Can a lawyer (not a developer) help in open source?
<axisys> Polah: have the user group read acces to the source folder and group write access to the dest fodler
<axisys> folder*
<ActionParsnip> mih1406: sure
<smtx> howdy geeks
<ActionParsnip> mih1406: i'm not a developer
<mih1406> how?
<mih1406> he is very keen to help
<ActionParsnip> mih1406: read the link ubottu gave
<mih1406> I will
<Scrap> hyptech:sshd_config is listening to new port on 0.0.0.0 and I have also put that address in AllowUsers but no go... I am stumped..
<smtx> i made a presentation (powerpoint) with graphics and exported it as .pdf now i want to show it on linux via kpdf. but it takes some seconds between the slides so i created a ramdisk and copied kpdf itself and the pdf-file/presentation into it. but i dont see a performance increase. if anybody could give me a hint how that sort of stuff could be speedup i would be glad
<dto> hello everyone. i made a lovely ubuntu screenshot :)
<dto> http://imageshack.us/f/849/screenshotycl.png/
<Polah> axisys: The destination folder in question is my web folder, so I'd rather not give public write access
<axisys> Polah: not public write access.. but group write access
<axisys> public is other
<q_terra_96>  I use Ubuntu 11.04. I enabled "wobbly windows" effect from compiz. But every window is not wobbling :( How to enable this effect for all windows types ?
<A_J> I am Experincing lagg's while scrolling long folder lists in untuntu, anybody can tell me why.. I don't have a GFX Card Installed
<Polah> axisys: How can I enable write access for a group then?
<axisys> q_terra_96: as far as I know that should work for all windows.. logout/login and check again may be
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you have a video chip which is fine, what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<A_J> 1280x 1024
<axisys> Polah: paste the ls -ld dir
<q_terra_96>  axisys: i try it many times. i restart many times the system.
<fridgerator> does anyone know the ppa for winepulse? the website is always down
<ActionParsnip> A_J: run the command in terminal, what is output
<A_J> ActionParsnip will brb, lemme go to another pc.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you need to run it on the system having issues
<axisys> q_terra_96: you could try to create another user and login as that user and see if you experience the same
<q_terra_96> axisys: the same :) it try it too..
<ActionParsnip> fridgerator: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa
<axisys> q_terra_96: hmm.. try as that other user, disable and reenable wobbly ..
<fridgerator> thanks!!
<ActionParsnip> fridgerator: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587344
<aliisonline> Hi All. This is my very first visit to an irc channel over ubuntu
<Distress> Just got a random  pop-up window about upgrading to 11.04, isnt it still in beta? and if so, why encourage to upgrade to an unstable version?
<axisys> Polah: paste the ls -ld dir  in this channel or post the pastebin link here if the output is more than 2 lines
<A_J_> ActionParsnip, what was that command
<ActionParsnip> aliisonline: welcome :)
<nerdshell> what is the path of the apt repos list please ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> nerdshell: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DJones> Distress: 1104 was released last month
<nerdshell> ActionParsnip: thanks ;)
<A_J_> ActionParsnip,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<aliisonline> Thnks ACTIONPARSNIP
<stiglix> I need to edit /etc/fstab in a maintance shell, how can I do this?
<q_terra_96> axisys: oh.. i try them many many times. i also change little bit the settings inside of "wobbly windows" of ccsm but it doens not change anything.. and i retrun the settings back...
<ActionParsnip> stiglix: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Polah> axisys: of the destination folder?
<axisys> q_terra_96: using unity?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: and the output of:  lsb_release -d
<axisys> Polah: yes please
<stiglix> if i try to edit it with nano, it says Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-only file system
<q_terra_96> axisys: no i never log on with unity (maybe one time , i don't remeber)
<hypetech> stiglix: use sudo to edit it
<Polah> axisys: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 May  7 22:45 .
<A_J_> ActionParsnip, No LSB modules are available. Please hilight A_J_ not A_J
<ActionParsnip> stiglix: then you may need to fsck it, or remount is as writable
<Captainkrtek> Hey all the new Ubuntu users out there, if you have time fill out this survey! http://bit.ly/lZk5xw
<aliisonline> well then use gksu nautilus
<nerdshell> ActionParsnip:  the path you gave me is just for universe and multiverse sources, I wan the editable file which contains the sources of all applications, because I'm having problems with chrome's Repo
<axisys> q_terra_96: then ask in #compiz
<q_terra_96>  axisys:  ok thank you! :)
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ok try:   cat /etc/lsb-release | grep CODE
<ActionParsnip> A_J: note that CODE is in caps
<A_J_> DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<A_J_>  ActionParsnip
<LinuxFetus> Can anyone tell me where I should go for Fake RAID help?  I'm guessing from the lack of response here that no one knows how to help me.  I restored the Windows MBR and cannot use Linux on my computer until I get this figured out.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: ok cool
<aliisonline> I am facing a little problem also can you guys help me.
<sammy> fyi when you use a dumpy qwest-provided actiontec pk5000 router/modem and use two different SSIDs, the router apparently separates the clients into different vlans, even though the subnets are identical, and the individual clients on the different SSIDs cant see each other. a poor solution to having to enable WEP for devices that can't handle WPA, imho.
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: Is it one provided by the bios ?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: may help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<axisys> Polah: groupadd mynewgroup; chgrp myhewgroup dir_name ; chmod g+w dir_name; adduser myuser myhewgroup
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, I believe so.  There are RAID configuration options provided in the BIOS setup.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: those intel 8 series chips are really touchy and can cause issues
<Polah> axisys: Thanks
<A_J_> ActionParsnip, i will check.. ty
<axisys> Polah: np
<Glycan> Sorry, guys.
<Glycan> My box was... stuff.
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: And what does Linux see?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: don't install the lucid kernels, use the other fixes
<jeanpaulsartre> mimic: A_J: don't install the lucid kernels, use the other fixes
<A_J_> ActionParsnip, how can i check which series my chip is ?
<jeanpaulsartre> mimic: ActionParsnip, how can i check which series my chip is ?
<Glycan> Can someone PM my text, please?
<jeanpaulsartre> mimic: Can someone PM my text, please?
<ActionParsnip> jeanpaulsartre: lspci | grep -i vga
<Glycan> Also an answer..
<Glycan> BTW: It's toshiba satallite215
<Glycan> A215
<A_J_> ActionParsnip,  okie
<Glycan> Er... guys?
<nerdshell> ActionParsnip: it's actually in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ;)
<constl> Running 11.04 on a Intel Duo @ 2.4 with 4 Gb of RAM, SSD and a GeForce 8400M GS and Gnome is not very responsive. Is this normal for the kind  of laptop spec?
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, Linux sees the 3 partitions the windowss computer came with (OS, and two recovery partitions) when Ubuntu 11.04 boots up.  However, when I try to resize the OS partition, make an extended partition and then two partitions - ext4 and swap - and then install Ubuntu, I get a grub error upon restart and booting from the live CD will show that my extended partition is completely gone.
<penguin42> constl: Should be fast - you may need to make sure your video drivers are happy
<Glycan> Oh, and another thing. I'm pretty sure it boots to the first partion.
<A_J_> ActionParsnip, the result will be instantaneous ?
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, Additionally, if I only create the two partitions and restart without installing ubuntu and boot again fro mthe live CD, I get a magic number error on the ext4 partition.
<axisys> nerdshell: thats the dir.. the otherone is file.. dir is for additional repos
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you may need to reboot
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: Have you tried doing the partitioning from Windows?
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, No.
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: The fact that Linux can see the partitions is a good sign I think
<stojabreak> How can set to performance mode in my laptop ?
<A_J_> ActionParsnip, i will reboot brb
<Glycan> Er... guys?
<Glycan> Well?
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, I know linux cannot resize its own partition from within itself.  Could windows do that?
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, Well maybe linux can, but I've never been able to do tha.t
<constl> penguin42: System is upgraded and the NVIDIA current drivers are activated although "Additional drivers" util tells that are not currently in use. What can i do?
<constl> *updated
<nerdshell> axisys: yes, you're right, sorry
<axisys> Glycan: while waiting for your answer you may want to post it in ubuntu desktop mailing list
<axisys> nerdshell: not at all.. its cool
<Glycan> Which is where?
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: I think there are tools on Windows but I'm not a windows guy, so just go back a step - remind me what partitions you currently have?
<Glycan> Oh, lol, it booted from a cd I forgot was there...
<josker> someone got problem when running gnome with last natty  ? sometimes buttons are not responsible, when this happens i must move the windows in order to be able to click the button
<penguin42> constl: I use ATI not Nvidia so I'm not used to the drivers - but I suspect that is your problem
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, two restore partitions, one windows os partition, one extended partition which has two partitions: an ext4 one and a linux swap one.
<Glycan> Also, can someone pm me my question? I really don't want to retype it, and I lost it.
<BlouBlou> josker: that may be a compiz problem, I haven't got any problem with gnome
<aliisonline> HELLO. Though no replied to my request but still me asking. I am running Ubun 8.04 in multiuser settings. I mean i edited the xorg.conf for two seats. But now i am having some problem. If some how my usb keyboard wire gets disconnected (while me using gnome desktop) then after pluging back the wire i can not use keyboad in gnome till i logout or restart gdm or restart pc. I just want to know that how can i refresh my gdm usb input devices.
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: OK - that's your current state?
<brian_of_tacoma> ActionParsnip: Ok, I am following this guide again -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282  When I run "sudo lpadmin -E -p hp5550..." I am getting this error "lpadmin: No such file or directory"  ( i found the printer ... wasn't actually plugged in =D  )
<axisys> Glycan: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+desktop+mailing+list
<yeats> Glycan: you can probably arrow up in your IRC client to see what you typed
<Glycan> No, I can't, my box had to reboot.
<ActionParsnip> brian_of_tacoma: install cups-client
<malik_> hi all
<brian_of_tacoma> its there
<DJones> !logs | Glycan Ypou'll be able to find your question & any responses in the channel logs
<ubottu> Glycan Ypou'll be able to find your question & any responses in the channel logs: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, No. I didn't recieve a useful reply from anyone here after a few times last night and 2 this morning, so I went ahead and used ms-sys to restore the Windows MBR and started restoring my computer to factory settings.  When that's done, I can try to re-setup the extended parition again.  However, even when those two partitions were setup, the ext4 one had an error, like I described.
<brian_of_tacoma> how do I find the folders
<ActionParsnip> brian_of_tacoma: that package gives the lpadmin command
<aliisonline> I am running Ubun 8.04 in multiuser settings. I mean i edited the xorg.conf for two seats. But now i am having some problem. If some how my usb keyboard wire gets disconnected (while me using gnome desktop) then after pluging back the wire i can not use keyboad in gnome till i logout or restart gdm or restart pc. I just want to know that how can i refresh my gdm usb input devices.
<josker> BlouBlou: there is some way to turn it off ?
<vooze> Been searching on google for a while now.. and cant find it;; IS THERE any way to change the color of the launcher??
<Adyeths> I'm having a problem with Unity. For some reason I can't click on anything in the bar at the top of the screen. Cannot log out. Cannot change sound volume. nothing like that. How would I go about fixing that?
<brian_of_tacoma> hmmm hang on
<malik_> when i generate a ssh key pair using ssh-keygen the key.pub file contains the hostname of the local machine at the end, does it mean that  only this system will get access using this specific key pair ??
<tensorpudding> vooze: what do you mean by the color?
<BlouBlou> brian_of_tacoma: if it doesn't exist, make it; mkdir <folder>
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: OK, so after you've done this factory restor what will you have - the restore partition and the windows partition?
<stojabreak> hi  guys . how can i disable apm-utils in my laptop for performance mode ?;(
<BlouBlou> josker: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Glycan> I take it Ubuntu+1 is what I'm looking for?
<tensorpudding> vooze: the color of which part?
<tensorpudding> no
<vooze> tensorpudding, just want the same color "like backgrond of laucher is black) as my theme
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, I'm not sure if windows will resize my OS partition to overwrite the ext4 and swap partitions, or not.
<DJones> Glycan: No, #ubuntu
<brian_of_tacoma> cups-client is already the newest version.
<A_J> ubuntu website is showing down now :|
<vooze> damn, i really dont understand why they did not make that option
<vooze> or just could let launcher follow the colors of the rest of the theme
<aliisonline> I am running Ubun 8.04 in multiuser settings. I mean i edited the xorg.conf for two seats. But now i am having some problem. If some how my usb keyboard wire gets disconnected (while me using gnome desktop) then after pluging back the wire i can not use keyboad in gnome till i logout or restart gdm or restart pc. I just want to know that how can i refresh my gdm usb input devices.
<XenithOrb> Hi I have my computer set to not go to sleep at all or do anything when I close the lid - basically to keep it on and running normally all the time. Problem is, after a certain period of the time the wireless card disconnects from the wireless network regardless of the power settings. How do I go about changing this behavior?
<A_J> can any1 confirm that ubuntu wiki is down
<LinuxFetus> A_J, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ works for me.
<vooze> A_J, drop link
<BlouBlou> A_J: Try from a proxy, if you can't see from there, it's down
<bayar> hi
<aliisonline> yes ubuntuwiki is fine
<vooze> works here too
<A_J> `Did Action part channel ?
<Glycan> What time is it? +0?
<BlouBlou> Glycan: gmt +o = 19:18 (I think)
<bayar> who is here
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: Hmm OK; so I'd make one partition change at a time and check it's happy - you might also want to check what dmraid in linux says, I think it should be able to tell you LInux's view of the fake reaid
<BlouBlou> +0*
<vooze> A_J, * ActionParsnip (~andy@cpc1-seac10-0-0-cust324.7-2.cable.virginmedia.com) has left #ubuntu
<aliisonline> I am running Ubun 8.04 in multiuser settings. I mean i edited the xorg.conf for two seats. But now i am having some problem. If some how my usb keyboard wire gets disconnected (while me using gnome desktop) then after pluging back the wire i can not use keyboad in gnome till i logout or restart gdm or restart pc. I just want to know that how can i refresh my gdm usb input devices.
<A_J> Vooze Thank you
<tensorpudding> aliisonline: what do you mean by "edited for two seats"
<penguin42> aliisonline: Please don't repeat your question so often - if someone could help you they would
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, I did make 1 partition change at a time while I was doing that.  But it's still "configuring my desktop."  I suspect it has less than 5 minutes left since I've done this before.
<aliisonline> me using 2 vga cards to use both
<aliisonline> so edited xorg.conf and gave the IDS for usb devices
<Glycan> Oh no! It got cut?
<tensorpudding> aliisonline: this probably is not an issue with xorg
<Glycan> !
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, I have heard of the dmraid package.  What exactly do you mean to check what it says?  Read the documentation online or something?
<aliisonline> yes it is the problem with gdm
<penguin42> LinuxFetus: There is a command dmraid and I think it can tell you about the configuration of fake raid
<aliisonline> i mean when i again plug back usb keyboard
<aliisonline> i can switch to different tty screens
<aliisonline> but in gdm environment i can't use keyboard
<Captainkrtek> Hey all the new Ubuntu users out there, if you have time fill out this survey! http://bit.ly/lZk5xw
<Glycan> If anyone comes up with anything, PM me, so that I get it. I hav e to go some quick stuff, but please, I really need to get this working as fast a possible, so if you think of anything, PM me.
<tensorpudding> aliisonline: this sounds like a bug, but i'm not sure
<BlouBlou> Captainkrtek: you may want to talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<brian_of_tacoma> BlouBlou: the problem is that /usr/share/ppd/cups-included/ only includes 2 files and doesn't include the HP directory in the command listed.
<brian_of_tacoma> sudo lpadmin -E -p hp5550 -v usb://hp/deskjet%205550?serial=MY25K1K0TC2L -P /usr/share/ppd/cups-included/HP/deskjet.ppd -u allow:all
<Captainkrtek> BlouBlou, just trying to get some feedback for the ubuntu advertising team
<S4RY> Glycan , i got some of your posts.
<aliisonline> my default short cut key to swiich tty screens is CTRL+ALT+F# but after plugging back my usb keyboard it becomes ALT+F#
<Adyeths> Upgraded to 11.04 and now I'm having a problem with Unity. For some reason I can't click on anything in the bar at the top of the screen. Cannot log out. Cannot change sound volume. nothing like that. How would I go about fixing that?
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, Yes, it looks like Windows removed the extended partition because the C:\ drive is 1.35 TB again.
<LjL> Captainkrtek: surveys, poll etc are not allowed on this channel. i'm sure you mean the best, but #ubuntu-offtopic is the appropriate place
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: Are you using nvidia geforce fx?
<Captainkrtek> sorry LjL
<LinuxFetus> penguin42, Did you want me to "man dmraid"
<kneaux> goddag.
<S4RY> Glycan /query
<Tomfoolery> hey, can someone help me, I'm using gtkpod and my ipod has suddenly become read only
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: give me the model of you graphic card please
<Tomfoolery> I have no idea how to fix it. I'm a real noob with ubuntu as well =/
<kneaux> Anybody running 11.04 with ATi?
<Adyeths> its an nvidia gforce 6150le
<aliisonline> Hello any1 can point that how to refresh gdm usb devices
<stojabreak> kneaux
<stojabreak> im
<allu2> by the way killiling aptitude at install with control c made it seg fault and renders rest of install un doable
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: Go to aditional-drivers, which driver do you have installed? Appears something like "it's installed but not in use"?
<stojabreak> running Ati radeom mobility 5730hd in asus laptopt and Natty
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<brian_of_tacoma> BlouBlou: there are only 2 files in /usr/share/ppd/cups-included/     postscript.ppd   &textonly.ppd
<kneaux> stojabreak: I'm having this horrible (drawing order?) problem with e.g. Google Earth, Stellarium, Flash, know what I'm talking about?
<Adyeths> ok, it says its activated but not currently in use.
<igordcard> does anybody here uses a C6000 Samsung TV series on Linux?
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: heh, I know how to fix it :)
<kneaux> stojabreak: flickery windows that keep drawing in the foreground even if there's windows in front of them
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: You have to unistall that driver, restar computer, install *experimental* ones, and reinstall again :)
<Adyeths> wonderful. I'd love to know how to fix it. :)
<BlouBlou> experimental = free drivers
<stojabreak> yes ! im too , with drivers you are currently use ?
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: I had this problem too
<angelic> One more problem... I have got the wifi working (I installed its driver now that I've found it) but.. for some reason I don't see the "power" icon in the taskbar.
<Adyeths> thanks!
<axisys> Captainkrtek: done
<aliisonline> ﻿Hello can any1  point that how to refresh gdm usb devices
<BlouBlou> Adyeths: you're welcome!
<Captainkrtek> axisys, thanks!
<angelic> Captainkrtek: Hey, man think you can help me with one small issue for abit?
<Captainkrtek> angelic, sure thing
<aliisonline> ﻿Hello can any1 point that how to refresh gdm usb devices
<angelic> Captainkrtek: Well, for some reason I don't see the power icon in gnome.. I have no idea why. I can't see if its running off of power or battery(icon)
<BlouBlou> aliisonline: what do you mean by gdm usb devices?
<BlouBlou> brian_of_tacoma: I have no idea, sorry :(
<Captainkrtek> angelic, hmm hold on let me tinker around
<brian_of_tacoma> Ok, here is my exact issue: The guide I am using (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282) calls for running a command    "sudo lpadmin -E -p hp5550 -v usb://hp/deskjet%205550?serial=MY25K1K0TC2L -P /usr/share/ppd/cups-included/HP/deskjet.ppd -u allow:all" ... but there's no HP directory there
<brian_of_tacoma> there are only 2 .ppd files there
<stravant> Can anyone else not build Gtk+ code on natty? I get "undefined reference to `g_source_set_time` building an empty main function that includes gtk.h
<aliisonline> my i gave the IDS for usb input devices in xorg.conf to use in multiseat environment
<BlouBlou> brian_of_tacoma: Then create there with "mkdir <directory>" and run the command again, doesn't it work?
<brian_of_tacoma> but there is also no .ppd file in that dir
<Captainkrtek> angelic, try installing it from here https://live.gnome.org/BatteryStatus
<brian_of_tacoma> do I create that too?
<Captainkrtek> angelic, there are instructions if you scroll down a little
<BlouBlou> brian_of_tacoma: no, that only works with folders
<brian_of_tacoma> what is a ppd file?
<brian_of_tacoma> can i DL it from somewhere
<SomeShmo> How come BitchX isn't in the repositories and how do I get?
<angelic> Captainkrtek: Odd thing is though when I unplug the AC, the battery icon appears but when I plug the AC back in, it disappears.. it doesn't show the socket image
<BlouBlou> brian_of_tacoma: PPD = "PostScript Printer Description"
<axisys> angelic: power management
<dios_mio> SomeShmo, efnet #bitchx /topic has a link
<Captainkrtek> angelic, odd
<XenithOrb> Hi I have my computer set to not go to sleep at all or do anything when I close the lid - basically to keep it on and running normally all the time. Problem is, after a certain period of the time the wireless card disconnects from the wireless network regardless of the power settings. How do I go about changing this behavior?
<axisys> angelic: default behavior
<dios_mio> SomeShmo, irssi is in the repository btw
<Seveas> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<brian_of_tacoma> how do I get one of those for the printer I have?
<angelic> axisys: What do you mean?
<Seveas> SomeShmo, it's dropped because it's an unsafe and unsecure piece of sh^Hoftware
<axisys> angelic: go to Power Management
<axisys> angelic: then look in the General tab
<SomeShmo> Ah...
<SomeShmo> THanks....
<axisys> angelic: that is the default behavior
<SomeShmo> irssi is safe?
<axisys> SomeShmo: yes
<BlouBlou> SomeShmo: it is, I'm using it right now
<SomeShmo> Cool, thanks.
<axisys> SomeShmo: you can get tons of help from #irssi
<angelic> axisys: OH, I see it.
<Manu_> Hello Ubuntu irc people. Have you any note for audio problems with Natty Narwhal / Lenovo X60 / latest update audio problem?
<Glycan> query/?
<llutz> brian_of_tacoma:  according http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-DeskJet_5550 your printer should work fine using hplip, do you have that installed?
<brian_of_tacoma> no ... i have no GUI
<Glycan> What's query?
<angelic> axisys: thanks
<axisys> angelic: np
<brian_of_tacoma> its Ubuntu server
<angelic> Captainkrtek: thanks as well.
<BlouBlou> Manu_: works fine for me. Anyways, do you have alsa or pulseaudio (whatever ubuntu uses) correctly installed?
<Glycan> Oh, I get it.
<Glycan> Who wanted itm already?
<pure-anon-monk> hey all
<brian_of_tacoma> this is so crazy ... just want to plug in a printer ... do I need to install a GUI just for that?
<abstrakt> how do I know what subnet to use? primarily I'm talking about e.g. 10.8.0.1 in this context http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html there's 10.0.0.0 176.16.0.0 and 192.168.0.0 right, so if my LAN is on 176.16.0.0 then should I use that for my VPN config? does it matter?  like, if my LAN is on 176 and I use this config http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/mi
<abstrakt> scellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html will there be conflicts?  I mean, will I need to set up a bridge on my localhost as well so that i can bridge my 176 network over to 10.0.0.0 ?
<FloodBot1> abstrakt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manu_> BlouBlou: Yes I have. Audio was working fine before the update. Maybe the problem is that I have the trial repository enabled?
<abstrakt> basically: how do I choose what subnet/ip to use?
<abstrakt> lol, to flood or to use enter, that is the question, apparently :P
<frigo> quit
<brian_of_tacoma> llutz:  hplip requires a GUI to find my printer ...
<BlouBlou> Manu_: I don't think so
<llutz> brian_of_tacoma: hp-setup -i
<aliisonline> My usb devices are configured in XORG.CONF to be used in at two different seats. but if my usb keyboard gets disconnected i can not use it in gnome gdm environment. though i can use only ALT+F# to switch tty# screens. i can get back my usb input device by logging off or restarting gdm or by restarting pc. i hope that there would be some command so i can use that to refresh my gdm usb devices.
<Manu_> BlouBlou: update installed alsa 1.0.24 today and I lost all audio playback. Recording is still working.
<BlouBlou> Manu_: Then go to Synaptic >> Force the older version and reinstall it
<aliisonline> ﻿My usb devices are configured in XORG.CONF to be used in at two different seats. but if my usb keyboard gets disconnected i can not use it in gnome gdm environment. though i can use only ALT+F# to switch tty# screens. i can get back my usb input device by logging off or restarting gdm or by restarting pc. i hope that there would be some command so i can use that to refresh my gdm usb devices
<BlouBlou> !repeat | aliisonline
<ubottu> aliisonline: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brian_of_tacoma> TY!
<Manu_> BlouBlou: I tried that but for some reason the force version in the menu is grayed out.
<llutz> brian_of_tacoma: you's start reading man-pages
<abstrakt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN#Setting up the Bridge
<aliisonline> sorry actually this is my first time to an irc  channel and i can't understand that how U all people r reading all this so quickly
<brian_of_tacoma> ug!  But I only speak English!
<perlmonkey2> Anyone running 11.04 on a new macbook pro? I was wondering how the trackpad worked. If two finger scrolling and two finger clicking worked.
<abstrakt> they chose the 192.168 subnet ^
<stravant> How do I compile gtk+ code on natty? Even a hello-world application yields several linker errors including "/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_source_get_time'"
<brian_of_tacoma> not man
<BlouBlou> Manu_: did you try moving to pulseaudio?
<abstrakt> they > http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html chose the 10.0.0.0 subnet
<aliisonline> so me thought that i shout ask quickly so my question will get prominent. Really sorry
<abstrakt> but this choice is not actually explained
<Manu_> BlouBlou: *noob* No, I actually do not know how to swap the audio system in Ubuntu.
<BlouBlou> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BlouBlou> Manu_: ^
<Manu_> Thanks. I will try that.
<tensorpudding> perlmonkey2: two-finger scrolling is supported on other machines in Ubuntu, so I don't know why it wouldn't
<lder> i upgrade to natty and my wifi didn't work until i did "modprobe b43"... i removed it from the blacklist but it still doesn't start automatically.  how do i get the b43 module to run automatically?
<Sub_Zero> How long does updating from 10.10 to 11.04 take? Figuring out what will be the best time to do this?
<desg_xd> how do i force quit my firefox process?
<BlouBlou> Sub_Zero: downloading = 15 - 30 mins      |    installing = 30-60 mins
<Sub_Zero> desg_xd via terminal. killall firefox
<llutz> desg_xd: pkill firefox
<desg_xd> thanks
<BlouBlou> llutz: isn't better killall firefox?
<llutz> BlouBlou: why?
<perlmonkey2> tensorpudding: sweet. mac makes it easy to try out Ubuntu before I blow away OSX completely. I'll have to give it a go :)
<BlouBlou> llutz: I don't know the difference between pkill and killall, meh
<trism> stravant: use pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0; should get all the stuff you need
<lder> i'll try /etc/modules
<perlmonkey2> tensorpudding: I didn't know about the two finger thing at all. I'll have to set that up on all my ubuntu machines. Sweet :)
<tensorpudding> perlmonkey2: it might not be wise to completely remove OSX if you don't have a way to put it back
<stravant> trism: I'm allready doing that> The compiler / linker wouldn't be able to find anything at all if I weren't.
<tensorpudding> perlmonkey2: it's only certain hardware that supports it
<tensorpudding> perlmonkey2: i think
<darkorical> I have a folder that is shared via samba and has new folders created in it by other applications (mostly Transmission) is there a way to set it to force all new folders/files created in it to 0777 ?
<tensorpudding> i know that windows supports it on some machines but not others
<stravant> trism: I also tried pkg config in the command ling and it is giving the expected output (just included the libs here): -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0
<brian_of_tacoma> Is there a guide on how to read man pages?  They are so confusing and unhelpful for learning Linux
<abstrakt> tensorpudding, "windows supports Mac on some machines" ... ?
<llutz> darkorical: "create mask = 0777" in smb.conf
<abstrakt> that, er... doesn't really make sense
<kjxl9> brian use man man
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, lol actually there is i'm sure
<tensorpudding> abstrakt: no, two-finger scroll
<darkorical> .. you mean  man man brian....?
<kjxl9> the command is "man man"
<kleopatra> Hello, i have a dvd in my drive, how can i find out whats its /dev-address? mount says sr0 is unknow
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, the real problem with man pages is that they are usually not logically organized and there's no table of contents
<stravant> trism: Any idea what could be going on given the conditions?
<llutz> darkorical: err* "create mask = 0000" in smb.conf
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, otherwise man pages are usually fairly useful, but there's also usually a limited amount of use, reading man pages is an art - really about the only thing you can do is just read more man pages
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, but you must also remember that man pages aren't generally a subsitute for Knowing What You're Doing (TM)
<kjxl9> how do i remove a user from terminal?
<wmdvanzyl> man pages taught me massive amounts
<abstrakt> kjxl9, man deluser
<perlmonkey2> tensorpudding: good point. I can just shrink it's partition to a 20GB or so. Keep it around in case I need it for some reason. Just hate dealing with dual boots and Ubuntu was so much more useful than OSX. Not that OSX is bad. Ubuntu (and even Fedora) were just better.
<brian_of_tacoma> and they just start listing off facts and attributes about a command without general explanations for understanding
<wmdvanzyl> had to learn linux at varsity for computer science degree
<MagusOTB> So apparently when you ask banshee to import a library of roughly 100,000 songs, it crashes spectacularly and begins blasting metal.
<wmdvanzyl> no help - u just had to get it done
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, right, that's what I just said
<wmdvanzyl> man pages are useful
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, if you need a tutorial, then google
<brian_of_tacoma> im a slow typer
<trism> stravant: is it short? can you pastebin the source file?
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, sooo, practice and get faster?
<llutz> brian_of_tacoma: they give you basic info, so you can use other sources to get a deeper understanding (google, whatever)
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, http://google.com/search?q=mavis+beacon
<brian_of_tacoma> just began learning Dvorak
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, waste of time, but ok
<MagusOTB> does anybody know of a media player other than MPD that doesn't melt when presented with HUGE libraries?
<pure-anon-monk> vlc ?
<kleopatra> How can i find out what /dev my dvd-drive is?
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, the speed gains of dvorak aren't worth it compared to the hassle of living with DVORAK in a QWERTY world
<MagusOTB> pure-anon-monk: No, like, with library management and searching and such
<MagusOTB> like what banshee is supposed to do, but apparently can't.
<abstrakt> kleopatra, it's likely to be /dev/cdrom
<brian_of_tacoma> You tried it?
<abstrakt> kleopatra, ls -l /dev/cdrom
<frigo> quit
<aveesh> hi----can someone help me  configure networking in ubuntu 11.04 - am a windows user but not a noob....just unfamiliar...
<brian_of_tacoma> or that's just your thought?
<abstrakt> brian_of_tacoma, yes - it's not worth it
<MagusOTB> brian_of_tacoma: Banshee? Yes. I just said it crashed and started blasing metal until I xkill'd it.
<pure-anon-monk> not sure am just about to call my mate  ill ask him if he answers
<wmdvanzyl> brian_of_tecoma - its general proven
<MagusOTB> *blasting
<aveesh> and this is my first tim to irc....whoa it is fast....
<wmdvanzyl> brian_of_tocoma, abstrakt is right
<MagusOTB> which is a little strange because I generally don't lsiten to metal
<BlouBlou> aveesh: that's because it's plain text :)
<kleopatra> cdrom1 it is =)
<MagusOTB> aveesh: This channel is.
<stravant> trism: http://pastebin.com/tuGD5fNE
<wmdvanzyl> many conversations == fast reading
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<aveesh> gotta go....
<stravant> trism: I'll try building it with the command line to make sure eclipse isn't doing something funny while you look at that
<aveesh> sorry
<nelson__> holaa
<BlouBlou> !bye | aveesh
<ubottu> aveesh: Au revoir!
<BlouBlou> nelson__: english here please
<trism> stravant: it doesn't look like eclipse is expanding the pkg-config line
<perlmonkey2> When creating the usb install disk on a Mac the Ubuntu instructions say to run this: hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o but the -o flag is invalid for that app. Anyone know what it is supposed to be?
<stravant> That's just the way it does output, I'm sure it is expanding it or else it would simply stop at not finding gtk/gtk.h
<aliisonline> ﻿My usb devices are configured in XORG.CONF to be used in at two different seats. but if my usb keyboard gets disconnected i can not use it in gnome gdm environment. though i can use only ALT+F# to switch tty# screens. i can get back my usb input device by logging off or restarting gdm or by restarting pc. i hope that there would be some command so i can use that to refresh my gdm usb devices
<wmdvanzyl> goodbye
<stravant> trism: one sec while I compile it at the command line
<tase> So I just restarted ubuntu 11.04 and I got 4 "enter password for keyring", then a wifi passphrase prompt, wtf is up with 11.04, doesn't it remember wifi settings, this isn't a live cd
<BlouBlou> tase: ubuntu has currently problems with wifis n
<tase> im switching from ubuntu classic and ubuntu unity wm too
<BlouBlou> tase: I'm using an old wifi g because newest ones seems too fail
<BlouBlou> s/too/to
<tase> its got nothing to do with actually connecting
<stravant> trism: Yup, it's not a problem with eclipse, exact same error from the command line
<tase> I dont want to input my password every time I restart ubuntu
<tase> and before the restart all my windows had no title bar / decoration, just bare borderless panels
<tase> and browsing on firefox on 11.04 is extremely slow, as opposed to a firefox 4.0 o windows 7 right next to it
<BlouBlou> tase: I think you can't disable it, it's not wifi passwword, it's your password-unlocker password :P
<tase> no it asked for the password in the wifi
<koperino> needed libqt4-xmlpatterns but it won't be installed says synaptic........Help i want to install Mixxx and amarok??
<BlouBlou> tase: interesting...
<tase> WPA/WPA2 drop box and passphrase prompt
<brandon_> Hey guys.
<stravant> trism: And anyways, doesn't "/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `g_source_get_time'" mean that it did find the file in question but it's missing a symbol?
<BlouBlou> tase: try disabling wifi password and setting mac filter then
<tase> uh, right
<tase> like im going to do that for ubuntu
<aliisonline> ﻿My usb devices are configured in XORG.CONF to be used in at two different seats. but if my usb keyboard gets disconnected i can not use it in gnome gdm environment. though i can use only ALT+F# to switch tty# screens. i can get back my usb input device by logging off or restarting gdm or by restarting pc. i hope that there would be some command so i can use that to refresh my gdm usb devices
<brandon_> Anyone here using thunderbird miramir?
<trism> stravant: g_source_get_time is from libglib2.0-dev, it is possible you are missing that, although the gtk deps should pull it in
<abstrakt> gsr, this is why I'm not going to move to 11.04 :)
<abstrakt> gsr, sticking on 10.10 for a while
<darkorical> llutz: I tried create mask  ="0000" and 0777 as well as both for direcotry mask and new folders created by transmission still come up 0755
<zertyu> hello there i got ubuntu web server
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: wait for a month or so, so most of problems/issues will be fixed :)
<AndrewEMT> Question... I am having trouble installing programs into Wine that have multiple CDs or DVDs to the program... The first cd gets recognized by when it asks for the second CD or DVD Ubuntu seems to not recognize that there is a CD in the drive... this happen on PlayOnLinux and Gametree (Cedega)... so am I in the right place or should I go talk to the wine guys?
<abstrakt> BlouBlou, right, well at least that :)
<brandon_> Go talk to Wine.
<abstrakt> i'll probably migrate to 11.04 when 11.10 comes out :)
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: /join #winehq :)
<brandon_> Anyone here using miramir alpha?
<tase> are settings not remembered between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Classic workspaces, or are they corrupted, is 11.04 a stable release or its a beta 4
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: Then you may want LTS versions :P
<stravant> trism:pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0
<stravant> -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lm -lcairo -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0
<stravant> trism: It isn't there, should it be?
<FloodBot1> stravant: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abstrakt> BlouBlou, um... 11.04 is LTS isn't it?
<BlouBlou> tase: it's stable release
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: no, it was 10.04
<D3luSi0n4L> Anyone mind helping me for a min
<troulouliou> hi is thre a tuto or official guide to switch from debian to ubuntu (and get back most of the pacages)
<zertyu> i setup apache i upload my web file on my webroot folder, the page not display at all i got a blank page, where the error come from ?
<gsr> abstrakt: yeah, the new ATI non-free drivers stink, flash (free and non-free) both take up 100% CPU, the whole window stuck thing, and unity is like gnome - minus most of the features that convinced me to leave KDE/XFCE.
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: was, and is
<trism> stravant: it is there at the end -lglib-2.0, the question is, is libglib2.0-dev installed?
<abstrakt> BlouBlou, oh... hmm, so what's th next LTS?
<D3luSi0n4L> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 alongside Windows 7 and having some issues
<brandon_> This is nothing but spam. lol
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: 12.04
<abstrakt> gsr, you needed to be convinced to leave KDE? lol
<abstrakt> KDE is teh suxors, i could have told ya that :P
<AndrewEMT> Anyone able to help me or should I go to the Wine guys?
<gsr> abstrakt: used it since I was 13 (over a decade ago), was very used to it.
<globee> I stay away from the latest releases until all the bugs are worked out.
<BlouBlou> AndrewEMT: if it's wine-releated problem, join in #winehq
<ssasss> helloo
<abstrakt> XFCE isn't too bad, but by the time you add all the features to get it up to par with the features of GNOME, XFCE is then just as slow as GNOME
<abstrakt> so, might as well use GNOME
<stravant> trism: Yea, it's there
<ssasss> i need help
<BlouBlou> ssasss: what's up?
<gsr> is there a "do-release-downgrade" function :P?
<abstrakt> gsr, ahh, you were a "pimpin" kid I bet, suckered by all the fancy graphics :)
<BlouBlou> !downgrade | gsr
<ubottu> gsr: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<abstrakt> gsr, yeah, sudo rm -rf /*
<AndrewEMT> Its not just wine... its any type of compatibility layer like that... as I said, its not just wine... but I will go there. I thought it could be an Ubuntu bug...
<D3luSi0n4L> Anyone help me, while trying to install ubuntu alongside win7, it was saying "no root something"
<abstrakt> gsr, and then install fresh with 10.10
<BlouBlou> abstrakt: meh :P
<gsr> abstrakt: yeah, and remove my home directory as well :P
<soreau> Is there an easy way to build the kernel into deb packages?
<abstrakt> gsr, of course not
<ssasss> need help meep
<ssasss> p
<abstrakt> gsr, because obviously you've got that on a separate partition right?
<gsr> yeah
<trism> stravant: is the source file short? something you could pastebin so I could try to reproduce it?
<BlouBlou> ssasss: Ask your question
<D3luSi0n4L> Oh do i need a swap partition to install linux to?
<D3luSi0n4L> my mistake not to install linux to but to use while installing linux*
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  Ubuntu wull use one if its theres.
<stravant> trism: The source file is just #include <gtk/gtk.h> int main() {return 0;}
<llutz> soreau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ssasss> my question can sb help me
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: well while installing ubuntu, I was getting "No root file system"
<trism> stravant: ahh, then I can't, it compiles fine here, you must be missing some libraries
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  you proberly want to make one. reguardless of your ram.  If its a laptop and you want to hibernate make it at least ram
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: no matter what i tried
<gnagno_> hello all
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  thats not a swap issue..  something else is going on
<soreau> llua: I said an easy way :P
<gnagno_> I am having an issue on my notebook after updating to natty
<leftist> wow this new release of ubuntu is horrible.
<zertyu> hello everyone
<soreau> llutz: I said an easy way
<llua> :x
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: mind if i pm you, maybe you can help me?
<ssasss> i have an qu
<leftist> i have been using ubuntu since 5.x and man this is dreadful
<ssasss> question
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  about ready to go to bed.
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  demand a refund perhaps.. do you have a support issue/question?
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: alright thanks anyways, anyone else got a could mins to help?
<stravant> trism: How do I look at the symbol contents of a lib? libgtk-x11-2.0.a/so is on the system where it should be
<gnagno_> my left mouse button get stuck and I can't click anywhere after updating to natty, can someone please help me? my netbook is unusable :(
<koperino> I can't install amarok and mixxx due to same rapport
<stravant> trism: I assume all the files are there, shouldn't I get a linker error if they can't be found?
<brian_of_tacoma> So about 30 mins ago I ran hp-setup -i and it has had a spinning / prompt after coming to "Information".  Should I kill it?
<leftist> dr_willis i have a right as a developer to make my feelings known. i just dont understand who was the final decision on this horrific configuration as ubuntu is the premier os on the street. this rel has the potential to run people away.
<Rivkah> Alright..Well, was hoping somebody here could answer this: How is cross-platform programming on Ubuntu? I am currently toying/testing 11.04 x64
<VampiricPadraig> Sorry about the in and outs
<Dr_Willis> leftist:  this is not the proper channel for it. and you are basically ranting. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftist> not ranting just speaking the truth but yeah  i will go there and "rant" as you so referred. cya
<trism> stravant: you are getting a linker error, it can't find the glib symbols for some reason
<Rivkah> [Reposting incase somebody missed] Alright..Well, was hoping somebody here could answer this: How is cross-platform programming on Ubuntu? I am currently toying/testing 11.04 x64
<stravant> trism: How can I check if the symbols actually exist in the lib?
<leftist> is there anyway you can backout an upgrade?
<llutz> stravant: nm <libname>
<Dr_Willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<leftist> yeah
<leftist> ok thank god i did it on a laptop that was not in production. back to 10.10 for us. peace.
<zertyu> hello there
<Guest30745> Sorry for an off topic question but what command allows you to see all rooms on the irc server
<gunknown> i am trying to install vlc 1.1.5 in ubuntu 10.10 via ppa (ppa:n-muench/vlc). But after installing it is still version 1.1.4. Anyone any idea? I also completely reinstalled vlc ...
<gunknown> and which vlc version is in buntu 11.04?
<dusf> will gparted allow me to move partitions around while logged into ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  not i  use ones
<stravant> trism: Is it looking as libgtk-x11-2.0.so instead of the .a file a problem?
<perlmonkey2> where can I find the hash for the i386 desktop download?
<stravant> trism: Because nm doesn't show any symbols for the .so, but the .a does contain the symbols I need
<trism> stravant: no, the so references functions from libgio-2.0.a but it isn't finding it for some reason
<dusf> Dr_Willis: what would happen if i tried to reduce the size of my home parition while logged in?
<stravant> Should there be the symbols in the .so?nm with the .os gives me "no symbols in here"
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  it wont let you do that..
<gunknown> where can i see the package versions for ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  i always do such tasks with a live cd. so all filesystems are not mounted
<perlmonkey2> Are these correct? if so I got a bad download: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Dr_Willis> dusf:  such tasks can take a VERY long time als9o
<tase> do I need Samba to connect to a windows share ?
<stravant> trism: When you use "nm /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so" does it give you the symbols, or "no symbols" like on mine?
<llutz> tase: nope, smbclient you need
<Dr_Willis> tase:  I think gnome file manager can connect to windows without it.. but windoes cant connect to ubuntu without it
<andre_pl_> I was running gnome-shell up until this morning, I did some updates, and now I have an extra 'dock' which appears to be unity running at the same time as gnome-shell
<andre_pl_> but I can't find the executible or tell what it is exactly
<andre_pl_> whats the executible file for unity's dock?
<tase> I'm trying to connect to a windows share and it doesn't work, says it can't mount it or something
<Dr_Willis> tase:  can you ping the ip# of the windows box?
<tase> yea it's in LAN; it works now, didn't work from Ubuntu Classic desktop for some reason
<Dr_Willis> tase:  you could also try entering the share path directly in the filemanager address bar. ie:  smb://servername/sharename   or use the  ip of the server instead of its name
<Dr_Willis> tase:  ive found windows fileshareing to get flakier every year. :)
<tase> yea i can see that
<tase> Dr_Willis, how do I enter a path in the filemanager ?
<Dr_Willis> win7 adds all sorts of things that seem to break other things.
<zertyu> i got a small question, i got a permission issue on my system, i got two user on my system :  userone and usertwo , i got a group called admin1, there is a which is folder1, if i ls -al floder1 : i got this : drwxr-xr-x  5 user1 user1     4096 2011-05-07 17:26 folder1, now i m logged in on that folder1 using ftp client but i can't read write execute, what i have to, like my user2 able to...
<zertyu> ...read, write excute on that folder1 too ?
<Dr_Willis> tase:  ctrl-l I think to show the URL bar.
<Dr_Willis> thats a L as in Location
<aximili> hey there !
<Alexrcol> Is there any way to restore Windows Vista to factory condition without killing Ubuntu?
<aximili> Can somebody help me please ?
<Captainkrtek> aximili, sure
<aximili> i have a driver mouse problem
<aximili> i just install natty narwhal
<aximili> and when I boot it, my mouse just don't do anything
<nowat> anyone have any idea why an ubuntu server USB drive would load me into a password protected CentOS shell?
<D3luSi0n4L> Anyone got a mintue to help me with cleaning GPT data
<D3luSi0n4L> I found through a search that the reason 11.04 was giving me no root file system found was stray GPT data
<zertyu> i  got a small question, i got a permission issue on my system, i got two user on my system : userone and usertwo , i got a group called admin1, there is a which is folder1, if i ls -al floder1 : i got this : drwxr-xr-x 5 user1 user1 4096 2011-05-07 17:26 folder1, now i m logged in on that folder1 using ftp client but i can't read write execute, what i have to, like my user2 able to read,...
<Dr_Willis> nowat:  how are you knowing its a centos shell?
<zertyu> ...write excute on that folder1 too ?
<trism> stravant: yes, that is fine, the problem seems to be that it is not finding the glib libraries, I don't know why that is
<D3luSi0n4L> so i found this - program caled "FixParts" but i dont know how to use it
<D3luSi0n4L> http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<Alexrcol> Is there any way to restore Windows Vista to factory condition without killing Ubuntu?
<aximili> i think i need drivers, but i can't install new packages, because my connexion is cut, and i don't know how to connect...
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  you can always reinstall the grub bootloader. assuming your method of reinstalling windows does not whipe the whole disks.
<S4RY> Alexrcol: Ubuntu -live CD might do it.
<nowat> Dr_Willis, I can load it up in a second and give you a better answer but it load up asking for a password saying "CentOS something or other" then asks for username//pw
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  ive seen factory restore disks that whipet the whole hard drive.. and otehrs that dont.
<Alexrcol> Dr_Willis,i'm pretty sure it wipes out the whole drive.
<Alexrcol> :S
<zertyu>  i  got a small question, i got a permission issue on my system, i got two user on my system : userone and usertwo , i got a group called admin1, there is a which is folder1, if i ls -al floder1 : i got this : drwxr-xr-x 5 user1 user1 4096 2011-05-07 17:26 folder1, now i m logged in on that folder1 using ftp client but i can't read write execute, what i have to, like my user2 able to read,...
<zertyu> ...write excute on that folder1 too ?
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  ivec seen ones that do,. and ones that dont.
<Alexrcol> Mine probably does.
<Alexrcol> I have a Compaq Presario PC running dual boot.
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  when in doubt make backups.
<Alexrcol> How will I know if it kills the whole disk?
<D_Cent>  used card
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  you can boot/run linux from a external USB hard drive. :)
<Alexrcol> Also, how do i backup ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  we cant tell what it will do..
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<D_Cent> hi, is it possible to use an nvidia card on optimus? i've got a notebook with intel gpu and nvidia, and i cannot switch the used card - any help?
<LinuxFetus_> Hey when I try to boot off the standard amd64 10.04.2 CD on my computer I get a blank screen after the ubuntu loading screen (purple with ubuntu letters).  My computer is an HP Elite Pavilion with an ATI 5570.  Maybe it's a video card issue?
<DeltaEjiji> LinuxFetus_, your laptop is prob not supported.
<DeltaEjiji> try Windows
<Alexrcol> Dr_Willis, are there any ways to restore windows without killing ubuntu in the first place? :S
<allu2> Hello, i'm installing ubuntu natty from minimal.iso, i installed xorg and xfce4 and i can go in xfce4 session with root but not with regular user, i installed gdm and after i press login the screen flashes and goes back to gdm, what should i do to be able to use xfce4 with non root user
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: you could try one of grub boot options, i've faced this issue once.
<LinuxFetus_> DeltaEjiji, Maybe I mispoke on the model but it's actually a tower.  And 11.04 boots up but it's kind of a long story so I'm trying 10.04.
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<musicophiliac> Natty Narwhal is horrible
<musicophiliac> I am rolling back to meerkat
<froq> mushuchan, it is
<musicophiliac> what a disaster
<froq> musicophiliac, it is
<allu2> musicophiliac: offtopic?
<Chepoll> allu2, ani xfce4 is?
<allu2> Chepoll: ?
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey can somone help me use FixParts?
<LinuxFetus_> S4RY, For the boot options, would I have to be using an alternative CD?
<D3luSi0n4L> I need help clearing out stray GPT data so when I install ubuntu alongside 7 - I dont get the "no root file system detected"
<Chepoll> allu2, what is  xfce4?
<allu2> Chepoll: its a Desktop Environment
<edbian> Chepoll: It is alternative to KDE, gnome, unity
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: Yes , iirc. for more information on this , lets check that page.
<zertyu>  i  got a small question, i got a permission issue on my system, i got two user on my system : userone and usertwo , i got a group called admin1, there is a which is folder1, if i ls -al floder1 : i got this : drwxr-xr-x 5 user1 user1 4096 2011-05-07 17:26 folder1, now i m logged in on that folder1 using ftp client but i can't read write execute, what i have to, like my user2 able to read,...
<zertyu> ...write excute on that folder1 too ?
<allu2> but anyone got an ide why would xfce4 run in root but not as regular user?
<LinuxFetus_> S4RY, Will I be able to run it live, first, from that?
<allu2> idea*
<JoshDreamland> os-probe and update-grub both recognize my arch partition, but update-grub doesn't add it.
<Chepoll> allu2, ok. what login tool would u like to use?
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: it seems like you can dirctly edit the Grub menu.list.
<abdullah> i am new in ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> It justs names it in the recognized OS's, and adds two Ubuntu entries pointing to the same location.
<abdullah> help me
<edbian> allu2: What do you  mean 'xfce' is running as root.  xfce is the culmination of a couple of different processes
<allu2> edbian: startxfce4 worked only as root, and gdm didn't let me login as normal user
<allu2> edbian: but i just figured that it was because of .Iceauthority file in my /home
<allu2> edbian: removing it fixed the problem :)
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: after editing boot inputline with a giving boot option , Yes , and you can install as will.
<S4RY> * as well.
<LinuxFetus_> S4RY, Can you send me a link to the page you're on?
<edbian> allu2: yeah probably that was the issue.  typically you should never log into gdm as root.  Doesn't xfce use xdm?
<ejay> hi, is there a way to delete files from ubuntu on windows because my ubuntu wont boot because of low disk space
<ejay> ???????????
<Dr_Willis> gdm by default dosent let root login.. or at least it used to be that way
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions , http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=50118
<Dr_Willis> ejay:  boot a live cd. and try it. but ive never seen a system not boot because of that.
<edbian> ejay: Yeah.  You can use this: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<tjiggi_fo> abdullah, if you have a question just ask it
<edbian> ejay: Next time search the web before just asking us :)
<Alexrcol> where is the link for the 10.10 livecd torrent download?
<Alexrcol> i cant find it?
<allu2> edbian: not that i know
<edbian> ejay: You could also boot a live CD
<edbian> allu2: mmm
<ejay> when i try to boot the ubuntu 11.04 live cd all the pixels are messed up and i cant see anything
<allu2> edbian: well i think the .Iceauthorithy was remainings of my debian installation
<darkorical> is there such a thing as a live server cd?
<S4RY> abdullah: if your main language is Arabic you can go ahead and PM me.
<mitigating> Can you make smplayer use gloal settings
<Alexrcol> can somebody please help e find the livecd torrent download?
<mitigating> i'm trying to script changes
<Alexrcol> anybody?
<Alexrcol> i need the dvd version
<mitigating> alexrocol
<mitigating> isn't it listed on the website
<Alexrcol> i cant find it
<Alexrcol> :/
<mitigating> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<mitigating> here is the link
<allu2> stupid question why there are two floodbots?
<ejay> Dr_Willis: it wont let me delete it
<mitigating> allu2 , if one gets killed there is still protection
<froq> so I can use SSH to do all my VNCing, FTPing, etc without opening any port except 22, correct?
<ejay> edbian: it wont let me delete it
<tjiggi_fo> Alexrcol, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<ejay> the files
<aximili> please, can anyone can tell me how "launch" my internet connexion in commandline ?
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: Please lemme know how it goes.
<Dr_Willis> ejay:  depends on the video card. if its nvidia try the nomodeset option.
<AndroUser> .
<Dr_Willis> ejay:  or boot into rescue/revoveruy mode..
<allu2> mitigating: killed? by who its the moderator :S
<mitigating> aximil what does that mean
<Dr_Willis> bbl. gotta run
<LinuxFetus_> S4RY, I wil.  I'm downloading alternative right now.  Then I'll have to burn it.
<ejay> what do u do in recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> !tunnel | froq
<mitigating> maybe the server it's connected to disconnects
<LinuxFetus_> S4RY, 6 min left on the download. 1 MB/s ish.
<Dr_Willis> !tunnle | frog
<Dr_Willis> I cant spell.. gotrta run :) heh
<froq> Dr_Willis ... what is iTunnel?
<ejay> Dr_Willis: wat do u do in recovery mode?
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/ubuntu-membership-is-available-to-those-who-are-active-on-the-ubuntu-forums/
<DasEi> froq, ejay: will just left
<S4RY> LinuxFetus_: good going.
<mitigating> why are default settings so bad usually
<DasEi> froq: your initial question ?
<mitigating> like mplayer defaults look so bad
<Alexrcol> which bit should i get?
<froq> so I can use SSH to do all my VNCing, FTPing, etc without opening any port except 22, correct?
<Alexrcol> 32
<Alexrcol> oe 64
<Alexrcol> ?
<Alexrcol> or*
<FloodBot1> Alexrcol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodhizazen> frog: yes
<Alexrcol> Sorry.
<bodhizazen> Better use ssh -X and forward gnome-panel
<mitigating> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<dfgas> what is the key combo to logout back to login screen?
<ejay> wat happens in ubuntu recovery mode?
<bodhizazen> you can run xming as an X server on Windows
<DasEi> froq: 22 is standard port for ssh, but can use any other, too. vnc as ftp have other defaults, but can be altered, too
<Mir_pup> god i hate unity
<Mir_pup> :<
<bodhizazen> froq, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10784053&postcount=9
<froq> DasEi, okay.  cool, however, Dr. Willis mentioned iTunnel... what is that?
<mitigating> mir pup - use xubuntu
<mitigating> xfce is basically gnome now
<Mir_pup> :D
<bodhizazen> For ftp use sftp
<mitigating> this happens to all guis , feature creep
<mitigating> they just can't stop
<ejay> edbian: wat happens in ubuntu recovery mode?
<mitigating> ejay, recovery mode either boots you into a graphical live system or a shell that you can use tools to fix your system
<bodhizazen> froq, but you can also use scp and sshfs
<codeshah> hey guys, I created a new user account, but /var/mail/<user> is not created... I am trying to setup postfix as in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<bodhizazen> On windows use winscp
<dusf> DasEi: yes, i'm aware they can take a long time which is why i'd like to have internet access at least :) live cd seems the way to go, thanks!
<BlouBlou> ejay: recovery mode = tty only
<dusf> DasEi: wrong person
<D3luSi0n4L> what is my disk file name for loading MBR data?
<DasEi> froq: idk itunnel, might be a typo or an app for tunneling
<mitigating> D3 I don't know
<D3luSi0n4L> im trying to use a program to clear GPT dta that I guess is preventing my ubuntu from installing
<mitigating> it differes between systems
<ejay> mitigating: what do i do in there to delete files because my ubuntu 11.04 wont boot because there is not enough disk space
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm maybe you can help me then
<bodhizazen> froq, You can tunnel ports over ssh
<D3luSi0n4L> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743189&page=2
<D3luSi0n4L> I had that exact problem and somoen posted afix
<bodhizazen> useful for VNC and other protocols (http is common as well)
<mitigating> ejay i don't understand
<mitigating>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/??? bs=446 count=1
<DasEi> froq: see bodhi above, ssh with x enableb can reduce many tasks to one port
<mitigating> that will clear the mbr
<FordPrefect> when I download a file how can I save the file in a specific directory on ubuntu? So far Ubuntu only lets me save to archive or downloads directory.
<bodhizazen> If you use ssh, use keys and disable password authentication
<D3luSi0n4L> http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<mitigating> ejay , are you installing it?
<D3luSi0n4L> but when I launch the fixparts.exe
<bodhizazen> FordPrefect, depends on how you download
<D3luSi0n4L> it asks me for a ...
<DasEi> bodhizazen: could you put nick, so it's clear who you talk to ?
<mitigating> d3 , the drive is /dev/ something
<mitigating> we don't know
<ejay> mitigating: my ubuntu wont boot (it gets stuck at the ubuntu logo) and i think its because i used ALL my disk space
<mitigating> do you only have one drive?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok can i figure it out?
<D3luSi0n4L> umm yes
<mitigating> ejay, in recovery console type du-sh
<mitigating> du -sh
<D3luSi0n4L> but theres two partitions
<FordPrefect> bodhizazen, if I save the file then how do i do it?
<D3luSi0n4L> its a laptop
<bodhizazen> DasEi, sure
<DasEi> :)
<bodhizazen> FordPrefect, using what app ? Firefox ?
<ejay> what will that do?
<FordPrefect> Yes. Firefox bodhizazen
<mitigating> d3 you aren't doing it against the partition
<mitigating> just /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty
<mitigating> the mbr is per disk
<mitigating> not partition
<bodhizazen> FordPrefect, Preferences -> Downloads -> Always ask ...
<DasEi>  ejay: you're answered ?
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm neither of thoes work
<D3luSi0n4L> still says
<D3luSi0n4L> cant read / etc - Exiting!
<D3luSi0n4L> and the program just exits
<ejay> mitigating what will that do?
<DasEi> froq: also look at fail2ban when setting up ssh
<DasEi> !info fail2ban | froq
<ubottu> froq: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-3 (natty), package size 94 kB, installed size 660 kB
<FordPrefect> bodhizazen,  what tab can I find preferences in Firefox? Tools?
<froq> Thanks guys!  I am @ bodhi.zazen post and reading it now!  Apprecaite the direction!
<bodhizazen> Edit -> Preferences -> General tab
<bodhizazen> FordPrefect, ^^
<DasEi> !who | ejay
<ubottu> ejay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<FordPrefect> bodhizazen, sorry im confused...
<Mathuin> Will the command "git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git source" download the source to the kernel used in 11.04 ?  Is the same source used for 32bit and 64bit?  If so, how does one toggle which is built?
<FordPrefect> nevermind found it
<ejay> dasei: what does the du-sh command do in recovery mode
<bodhizazen> FordPrefect, LOL =)
<DasEi> Mathuin: no and no, second
<Mathuin> DasEi: no it won't download the source, or no it's not the same for 32 and 64?
<ejay> DasEi: what does the du-sh command do in recovery mode?
<nibbler_> ejay, du -sh just tells how much diskspace a file/folder occupies
<ejay> is there a way to resize the ubuntu partition in win xp (easeus doesnt work for some reason)?
<DasEi>  ejay: nothing known to me, df -h ? shows the free space of harddrive, amongst others
<ejay> nibbler_: so that cant delete files?
<ejay> DasEi: is there a way to resize the ubuntu partition in win xp (easeus doesnt work for some reason)?
<D3luSi0n4L>  nibbler_ do you mind if i pm you?
<nibbler_> ejay, du gives info only. no pm
<DasEi> ejay: yes, gparted from a live cd, and afterwards alter /etc/fstab
<nibbler_> D3luSi0n4L, no pm please
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone have a minute Im just having trouble on figuring out what to type into the fixparts program
<DasEi> Mathuin: for a kernel source you either d/l it manually or put in a repo (which might be git). 32 and 64 provide diffrent kernels, what is your aim ? using latest kernel ?
<ejay> DasEi: when i boot 11.04 from a livecd, all the pixels are messed up
<allu2> DasEi: Live cd isn't in windows :P
<D3luSi0n4L> DasEi: do you mind if i pm you, i just need help with a really quick issue
<ejay> DasEi: is there a way to downgrade ubuntu without losing files?
<Mathuin> DasEi: my aim is to re-enable OSS support for /dev/mixer and /dev/dsp on 32-bit desktop.
<allu2> ejay: downgrading isn't supported as far as i know
<DasEi> D3luSi0n4L: ask here, as I'm busy
<D3luSi0n4L> Ok can you check this - I am using this tutorial for a program called "FixParts" it removes stray GPT partition table data
<DasEi> ejay: on a system that otherwise runs ubuntu from harddrive ? use another live cd
<D3luSi0n4L> when you open it it prompts you for a device filename
<D3luSi0n4L> heres the tutorial - http://www.rodsbooks.com/fixparts/
<D3luSi0n4L> under Starting FixParts it has instructiosn but anything I try is not working
<DasEi> ejay: downgrading isn't possible, got to backup an reinstall, but can have a list of installed packages
<D3luSi0n4L> maybe you can take a look and see if you have input - i'm using a single harddrive, on a laptop with WIndows 7 64bit
<DasEi> D3luSi0n4L: you want to convert from gpt to mbr ?
<ejay> DasEi: so if i downgrade ubuntu to 10.10 from 11.04 will windows still be able to boot
<D3luSi0n4L> DasEi: i found out what to type - "0:" but it didnt bring up any GPT data, or atleast It didnt prompt me as it said it would.
<D3luSi0n4L> DasEi:  I'm trying to dualboot windows 7 & ubuntu
<DasEi> ejay: you can't downgrade, you can install 10.10, and commonly grubs detects windows, to be safe, backup mbr
<D3luSi0n4L> DasEi: and everytime I try, I get the error - root file system not detected
<ejay> DasEi: sorry, i meant replace it
<DasEi> D3luSi0n4L: so why a gpt tool ?
<DasEi> ejay: should work
<D3luSi0n4L> DasEi: through that thread it stated that my issue was probably left over GPT partition table data
<D3luSi0n4L> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743189&page=2
<DasEi> D3luSi0n4L: hmm, my experience with gpt is not too good, which size does the hd have ?
<D3luSi0n4L> DasEi: 320gb
<allu2> what is this 13775 root 99% update-apt-xapi
<D3luSi0n4L> can i run bootinfoscrip on windows?
<allu2> its eating all CPU
<D3luSi0n4L> it will tell me if there is GPT data
<ejay> DasEi: would wubi be able to change the partitions?
<DasEi> D3luSi0n4L: so that's fine just for standard mbr installation, to get rid of any gpt-relicts, can simply dd the first sectors and then format, install win, install ubuntu
<D3luSi0n4L> ehh reinstallling Windows  is kind of a huge pain for me
<D3luSi0n4L> how can i check for these issues -
<freezway> does the new xubuntu also come with unity?
<D3luSi0n4L> 1. mix of GPT and MBR partition table - this confuses ubiquity 2. leftover fakeraid metadata or unsupported raid option
<DasEi> ejay: yes and no, it would  put an image in the space you will first have to clean then
<darkorical> Ive been reading about umask and trying to find an answer but am coming up short handed I have transmission installed it has its own user "debian transmission" I believe I want all files and folders created by it to be set to 0777 can someone tell me an easy way of doing this with 11.04
<ejay> DasEi: ok
<ejay> DasEi: do u know anything about macbuntu or mac4lin
<Mathuin> Oooh, got an error inflating the datastream when downloading the kernel.
<DasEi> ejay: easist should be just use the alternate 10.10 installer and then choose to format the existing partis, there can also resize
<Mathuin> Is there a better channel for kernel-related questions (well, downloading the kernel)?
<DasEi> ejay: no
<ejay> DasEi: if i format it, wouldnt it delete all my files?
<DasEi> ejay: yes
<Huck> I need to add a second sata drive to my box to clean off data, how do I select which sata drive will boot the system ?
<DasEi> Mathuin: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<DasEi> Mathuin: if there is need to, on your own risk, can add a ppa and simply apt-get it
<ejay> DasEi: so, is the messed up pixels in 11.04 common?
<Mathuin> DasEi: thanks for the pointer to the PPA.  Guess #ubuntu+1 is talking about oneiric now. :-)
<DasEi> ejay: there is a new approach to x, but can also be a bad d/l, burn or other reason
<ejay> DasEi: i upgraded from 10.10 inside update manager
<crankharder> so you know when you ssh into a server it displays a bunch of info... like # of packges needing to be updated etc... mine stopped updating itself.  How do I fix that?
<DasEi> ejay: ah, now it becomes clearer, and you still can boot safemode ?
<robin0800> Mathuin, no it still redirects here
<Mathuin> robin0800: Ah, thanks.  I see -header and -image in the PPA, no -source.  Hopefully git will Do The Right Thing this time.
<DasEi> Mathuin: why do you need the source ? compile with special options ?
<crankharder> actually, it' duplicated the MOTD and the info is out of date: http://pastebin.com/hwq3bxDQ
<ejay> DasEi: when i boot safemode the same thing happens, only unity 2d and ubuntu classic (no effects) works
<Mathuin> DasEi: yes.  I intend to re-enable OSS so I can use /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer again.
<DasEi> Mathuin: that should be possible still, natty ?
<Mathuin> DasEi: I'm hoping it's possible still.  Otherwise I'm sorta screwed.
<robin0800> ejay, then its the driver and its interaction to compiz
<aliisonline> Hello Any1 know how to refresh gdm input devices?
<darko> !ask my torrent download speed is pathetic (the least)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> Mathuin: sudo apt-get install oss-compat
<Mathuin> DasEi: that no longer works. ;-(
<DasEi> Mathuin: getting errors ?
<ejay> DasEi: i will brb in 20 mins (probably)
<DasEi> ejay: fine
<BufferUnderpants> Hello folks, any tips on how to avoid scrolling over and over Unity's panel?
<BufferUnderpants> I mean, when looking for an open app
<Mathuin> DasEi: "FATAL: Module snd_seq_oss not found." and same for _mixer_ and _pcm_
<robin0800> BufferUnderpants, do you mean panel or launcher?
<Mathuin> because the clever folks completely ripped out the hooks.
<BufferUnderpants> The launcher thing
<DasEi> Mathuin: ic, starting a vm, looking
<netwolker> I'm tring to compile some app from code and i get this error: configure: error: no gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.0 (GStreamer) found, but i have gstreamer 0.10 installed :(
<BufferUnderpants> robin0800 I mean the launcher
<darko> is there a guy that can actually help me , i want to get rid of windows but i cant do this cause at ubuntu cant download torrents fast, also i cant use my tvtuner
<Monotoko> heyy guys...I have a new mobo (moving from intel to AMD) a new processor and DDR3 (was DDR2) RAM on it's way...if I put that in, will Ubuntu still boot okay?
<trism> netwolker: do you have libgstreamer0.10-dev ?
<robin0800> BufferUnderpants, look for the little triangles against the icons
<netwolker> trism: i'll check that oyt, thanks
<netwolker> *out
<edbian> Monotoko: It should
<Monotoko> edbian, will I be able to fix it if not..?
<darko> why my torrent download speed on ubuntu is so slow
<darko> why?
<edbian> Monotoko: Well that depends on what problem crops up.  I would be really surprised if anything broke though.  The motherboards typically are not an issue.
<AndroUser> More seeds...
<Snomi> darko: is your normal dl speed fine?
<edbian> Monotoko: A different wifi card.  Now that probably needs some tinkering
<BufferUnderpants> robin0800: right, but I mean when I have lots of apps open, scrolling down the launcher can get tiresome
<Snomi> Because I came here to say that my speed is half that as on windows
<Snomi> on all downloading
<Monotoko> edbian, same wifi card...diff processor though :/
<darko> the same torrent at windows utorrent is maxed my connection
<edbian> Monotoko: Won't make a difference
<darko> is there a connection bug generally?
<Snomi> this isnt after the update
<netwolker> trism: that did the trick, thanks a lot :D
<Snomi> but even on 10.1
<Monotoko> edbian, good stuff...I will see what happens...I have a laptop to come in here if it goes wrong
<edbian> Monotoko: sure.  I'll be waiting!
<darko> i like ubuntu but this slow torrent download speed and generally slow internet speed is a dealbreaker
<darko> also i cant use my tvtuner
<Snomi> darko: on 11.04?
<darko> yes
<DasEi> Mathuin: it's updating now, I will have a look in few minutes
<darko> i used 11.4 64bit and followed all the instuctions but couldnt use my tvtuner
<Mathuin> DasEi: thank you very much.  using oss-compat would be far far superior to rolling my own kernel, but I imagine I'll have to replace those missing bits and then use oss-compat.
<darko> is there a guy that knows things and can help me
<DasEi> Mathuin: if so, consider using kernelcheck, though I can't believe one can't switch it anymore since it's still there
<BufferUnderpants> Well, thanks anyway.
<darko> i was so happy that i would install the new version and leave windows but i was dissapointed so much
<darko> i didnt expected a linux system that it would have internet issues
<DasEi> darko: tried tvtime ?
<darko> tried firmware extraction and everything possible
<darkorical> Ive been reading about umask and trying to find an answer but am coming up short handed I have transmission installed it has its own user "debian transmission" I believe. I want all files and folders created by it to be set to 0777 can someone tell me an easy way of doing this with 11.04
<darko> trying the 32bit version would help ?
<DasEi> darko: tried tvtime ?
<DasEi> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-6.1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 667 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<edbian> darkorical: umask 000 /path/to/folder    the folder is that which transmission places all downloads
<mnouh> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can tell clang to use a different directory for the c++ header files.
<darko> is there anyone who downloads with transmission and maxes his connection ??
<mnouh> Hello, can anyone tell me how I can tell clang to use a different directory for the c++ header files.
<tripelb> I just read about free -m, the command. It shows almost all of my memory in use. The graphic "System Monitor" on my panel does not. Please help me understand................
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks
<Jasonn> hi
<thiebaude> tripelb: i use htop myself which is very easy to understand
<tripelb> darko, I download with trasmission. I have done that. Hi! Tell me more. Remember to describe your system and connections so I dont have to pry it out of you. TY
<BufferUnderpants> Ah, I just found out that you can drag the damn thing with your mouse. Well, I didn't expect that, but it makes the launcher much more bearable
<edbian> tripelb: The free command tells you how much of memory has usable stuff in it.  The gnome system monitor tells you how much ram and stuff that the kernel and applications absouletly need stored.  The difference is cache.  The kernel generally throws stuff into ram that it expects will be used
<tripelb> thiebaude, I can. But .. wait I have something to read from edbian
<edbian> tripelb: hi :)
<GeorgeJ> How can I enable the server window for IRC on pidgin? I'm trying to find out what staffers are online on freenode with /stats p, but it doesn't show anything :(
<edbian> tripelb: I made a typo.  the gnome system monitor tells you how much ram that the kernel and applications absolutely need stored.  The difference is...
<tripelb> edbian, so the free command is telling me about RAM+cache (and cache is a part of the hard drive used to page RAM). - Is that so?
<edbian> tripelb: Yes.  That's what buffers / cache are in free -m
<mnouh> How can I modify clang's c++ header library search
<Baltazaar> Is ubuntu good with drivers and hw detection on Intel Mac Book Pro laptops?
<LinuxFetus_> S4RY, The alternative disk installer for 10.04.2 64 bit says that it cannot resize one of the partitions for an unknown reason.
<jrib> !mac | Baltazaar
<ubottu> Baltazaar: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Baltazaar> tnx
<jrib> Baltazaar: everything works fine on my macbook (not pro)
<tripelb> edbian, I'll save that to get more clear about later. thanks you and thiebaude -- yes I just learned about free -m because I am reading a page on terminal commands. ==> basically I want ot learn about pulseaudio because I am trying to make this webcam work in something beside cheese and trying to get it's audio going. Last night I get no action here so I'm on my own. So I want to see if there is a program clled pulsaudo. So then I need
<tripelb>  to (finally) learn the command to look through all the directories in the filesystem (usr? bin? all of them?) to see if any is called pulseaudio* but I dont know how) tripelb takes a breath now.
<tzanger> good evening... having a bit of trouble getting grub-install to recognize the root on software raid (md0)
<Gerowen> Question, I'm trying to get used to Unity, but I'm having a few issues.  I'm using an ATI Radeon 3100 HD graphics card with 256 MB of video memory, but Unity is very sluggish.  Normal use is fine, but if I try to drag a movie around while it's playing, or if I try to play 3-d games in windowed mode, I take serious framerate hits.  Any suggestions?
<Baltazaar> ok... had some trouble with the tracking device on earlier releases...
<edbian> tripelb: Just type pulse[tab][tab]  it will autocomplete by looking in those directories automatically
<tzanger> it's booted, / is on /dev/md0 (as seen with mount output), but grub-install /dev/sda is complaining that it can't find a physical device for md0
<evon> If i have a program in a specific directory I want to run, what is the command I have to put into the startup serttings? I tried "/usr/lib/vino ./vino-server" but that does not work
<edbian> tripelb: Then look it up in synaptic if you need to install it (it's not install I don't think)
<edbian> evon: It's the same command that you would type at the terminal. /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<brad[]> Hi all. Can't find a straight answer on this anywhere - will release engineering for GNOME be discontinued in future releases of Ubuntu proper, or spun off into a GUbuntu variant, or the like? Or will it continue to be maintained and available?
<edbian> evon: I'm guessing at the path of that thing
<oedg> hi all, can maybe anyone help setting eth card speed?
<ejay> DasEi: im back
<DasEi> ejay: fine, what graphics are you using ?
<mnouh> How can I modify clang's c++ header library search. Clang isn't including c++ 4.5.2, the maximum they added was 4.4
<evon> edbian thanks I will try that
<edbian> evon: sure
<lwizardl> ok where is the best place to find nautilus scripts ?
<ejay> DasEi: idk
<FaceFurFiend> HEY HEY gurus!!! Got a good one fur ya!
<mnouh> How can I modify clang's C++ header library search. Clang isn't finding c++ headers because they only added directory search for 4.5.2 and the maximum they added was 4.4.
<tripelb> edbian I found out how to do it in gnome (places, search for files, tada) -- but I'd still like to learn it in bash (I found out how to do echo $SHELL too --- love google and UCD
<FaceFurFiend> Same as the thousands of topics out there..... No headphone audio.... Tried many things.... no solution...
<edbian> tripelb: I told you pulse[tab][tab]
<edbian> !tab tripelb
<edbian> !tab | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DasEi> ejay: there might be hardware not supporting unity, else one would first check for correct drivers for the g-card, lspci | grep vga  could be of help
<mnouh> How can I modify clang's C++ header library search. Clang isn't finding c++ headers because they only added directory search for 4.5.2 and the maximum they added was 4.4.
<tripelb> edbian I know about that. but I didnt know that pulseaudio was a command.  (ignorance is bliss, heh)
<DasEi> ejay: and as you already said, why for now not just simply switching default to gnome ?
<ejay> DasEi: even on the livecd itdoesnt work
 * FaceFurFiend wiats patiently
<LadySerena> is there a web-based VM manager for ubuntu server?
<edbian> tripelb: I'm not sure it is.  Better idea would be to look a the pulseaudio package in synaptic to get an idea of what it is
<Chipzzz> LadySerena: there's webmin
<DasEi> LadySerena: you can run virtualbox headless via ssh
<ejay> DasEi: thats what i did but on the livecd it chooses unity by default and i cant use anything to change it so i downloaded ubuntu 10.04
<LadySerena> looking for something like proxmox
<DasEi> ejay: fine for partioning, too
<LadySerena> that kind of functionality
<ejay> ok
<ejay> DasEi: ok
<mnouh> How can I modify clang's C++ header library search. Clang isn't finding c++ headers because they only added directory search for 4.5.2 and the maximum they added was 4.4.
 * LadySerena wants a VM cluster to run her clustered systems in
<jiffe99> so I'm reading the notes for the ubuntu professional course
<jiffe99> From 1st October 2010, this course will no longer lead to the LPI 101, 102 or Ubuntu 199 exams. The Ubuntu Professional course replaces the Ubuntu Certified Professional certification course and all related exams.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 199 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz export" doesn't add to the revision library" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199
<FaceFurFiend> Has there ever been a fix to the "no audio from headphone jack" issue with a gateway M-series laptop??
<jiffe99> I don't see any other courses related to this cert, does that mean there's no longer training for this cert?
<jiffe99> the only other way I can interpret that is that the description was copied over from the old 'Ubuntu Certified Professional certification course' and the note was not removed
<Faustus2> is there an easy way to change a icon for all *.png files?
<Faustus2> gnome
<DasEi> mnouh: if you can't find an answer here, try also in ##c++-basic
<mnouh> ok
<mnouh> apparently I have to recompile clang from source
<mnouh> its a bug
<ejay> DasEi: so just asking in case i do this but if i delete ubuntu when it runs alongside windows then will windows boot?
<mnouh> that it cannot detect include/c++/4.5.2
<ejay> DasEi: do u have a website that teaches me how to use gparted?
<z3r0n0id> hello
<heydude09876> hey
<z3r0n0id> whats going on in here?
<tripelb> edbian, synaptic is something that fails me (all but one time) I was reading info pulseaudio, then wiki on lowlatency. PPulseAudio (formerly Polypaudio) is a cross-platform, networked sound server (wikip), PulseAudio is a networked low-latency sound server(info) -- and I say "a server" -- ok I'll just let that ride in my mind, (client-server pair and all).  -- that's where I sit so far.
<heydude09876> nothing as far as i can tell, z3r0n0id
<z3r0n0id> ic, not used to irc's..
<TheSarge> Hello can someone point me in the direction of some good NVR software for a standalone NVR server I am going to build? Needs to supports 20 IP Cameras and 5TB of HDD.
<tripelb> edbian, the wikip entry is copied from synaptic
<DasEi> ejay: it's pretty self-explaining , and you can reach in here from live too; http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<wajeemba> any xorg wizards out there? I'm McGyvering a computer projector together by taking apart an LCD screen, and placing the glass on an overhead projector. It's working well except some of the image is cropped off because the overhead glass is too small. I'm wondering if there is a way to crop the screen size on the system side too, so that I don't lose any picture, but just have less screen real estate.
<DasEi> ejay: I somehow still haven't got what the aim will be, just resizing a partiton ? afterwards have to alter fstab, as grub won't finds them no more
<DasEi> partition*
<tripelb> sentences like this are why I need a "from the beginning" training thingy. Even though I remember useing tsch in the 80's I know that that first sentence is a fuzzy thing in my mind.
<wajeemba> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-868590.html may be of reference use
<ejay> DasEi: i need to resize because i need more disk space so ubuntu will boot
<kad_> how to hide the left launcher under Ubuntu 11.04 unity?
<tripelb> This package contains the daemon and basic module set." sentences like this are why I need a "from the beginning" training thingy. Even though I remember useing tsch in the 80's I know that that first sentence is a fuzzy thing in my mind. (edbian and anyone else who may want to help)
<DasEi> ejay: errm, simply remove some packets / files ?
<AndroUser> Kad, login classic
<DasEi> ejay: and for more space add a partiton/drive ?
<ejay> DasEi: i cant because i cant get into ubuntu
<perlsyntax> Does ubuntu 10.04.2 work with  truemobile 1150 pc card i try 11.04 and ubuntu 10.10 network manger will not connect to my wireless router?
<DasEi> ejay: you can, from live cd
<perlsyntax> any idea how to get it to work?
<xxen0nxx> how do I make a theme for GNOME?
<tripelb> a daemon (pronounced /ˈdeɪmən/ or /ˈdiːmən/)[1] is a computer program that runs in the background, rather than under the direct control of a user; they are usually initiated as background processes. Typically daemons have names that end with the letter "d": for example, syslogd, ((except that pulseaudio does not end in the letter d)) --- Oh, a TSR. (edbian et al)
<perlsyntax> Does wicd support mobile internet?
<AndroUser> Nickserv
<ejay> DasEi: ohhhh yeah but when i tried it wouldnt let me delete if that doesnt work ill try gparted
<edbian> tripelb: that triggered my name :P
<perlsyntax> ?
<DasEi> ejay: sudo su gives you root in live-terminal
<MtrPanda> Hi All, I would like to record skype sessions I am using  ubuntu 10.04
<perlsyntax> do i need to install a differnt network manger?
<perlsyntax> ???
<Camer0n> hello, just upgraded to 11.04, how do I move the side bar thing to the bottom or the right because with dual monitors its just weird
<ejay> DasEi: that might help, thanks!
<tripelb> daemon init parent child overlay (Thank heavens for wikipedia)
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me with my wireless prob?
<edbian> perlsyntax: sure.  What card do you have?
<tripelb> Will anyone help me get my webcam microphone to function! SVP!
<perlsyntax> truemobile 1150 pc card?
<ejay> DasEi: thanks for your help!  ill come back if i have probs!
<DasEi> MtrPanda: try audacity
<perlsyntax> it work just fine in ubuntu 9.10
<S4nD3r> Is there any student in computer science, undergraduate, who would like to learn portuguese and teach advanced english?
<MtrPanda> thanks DasEi
<edbian> perlsyntax: What does lspci -k call it?
<perlsyntax> it pick up the wireless name but it will not connect.
<tripelb> edbian, I thought we were still discussion how I can understand pulseaudio but then I decided you were busy. so I just asked, again, <tripelb> Will anyone help me get my webcam microphone to function! SVP!
<DasEi> S4nD3r: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<perlsyntax> i boot up the live cd :)
<mongy> anyone know why empathy in 11.04 isnt using notify system, just an unread msg count on the icon in launcher and envelope in panel turns different colour.. I want actual notify popups like in 10.10
<edbian> tripelb: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<edbian> tripelb: This is a good starting point.
<dusf> does anyone know if you can watch video on the ubuntu live cd?
<edbian> :)
<tripelb> k
<edbian> dusf: You can
<MtrPanda> sorry Dasi i meant to record the video as well as sound
<FloodBot1> edbian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheSarge> Hello can someone point me in the direction of some good NVR software for a standalone NVR server I am going to build? Needs to supports 20 IP Cameras and 5TB of HDD.
<edbian> perlsyntax: That doesn't really answer my question :)
<edbian> I'm talking too fast.  hahaha
<dusf> edbian: .avis etc i have downloaded? asking cause i'd like to resize partitions but not render my pc useless while doing so
<DasEi> MtrPanda: try recordmydesktop
<edbian> dusf: I'm not 100% sure you can play .avi files by default but I would be surprised if one could not
<perlsyntax> ok
<MtrPanda> thanks
<WormDrink> hi
<cyrano_> I'm running 11.04 and I have three monitors im trying to setup I have two nvidia cards and I use proprietary drivers ubuntu seems to be messing with the screens since I have two different resolutions between the three monitors the 1440x900 monitor is displaying a desktop at 1280x1024 BUT it is not stretching it seems to be gnome and not X so I changed the xorg to use only one screen and the desktop has setup three screens still on just
<WormDrink> I need a download manager
<cyrano_> rat download or something like that is pretty good wormdrink
<Camer0n> Anyone??? I just upgraded to 11.04, how do I move the side bar thing to the bottom or the right because with dual monitors its just weird
<cyrano_> if you need a gui
<dusf> edbian: ty
<DasEi> edbian, dusf: by default not for legal reasons, , exept vlc, one needs to install the codecs
<edbian> dusf: sure
<DasEi> vlc brings it's own codecs, other players not
<edbian> dusf: What I can promise.  If you boot the live CD and it can't play AVIs all you have to do is install a package
<AndroUser> I remember installing a restricted formats package when I installed 10.10...?
<edbian> dusf: VLC would be an obvious solution
<cyrano_> @WormDrink sorry it's called FatRat
<perlsyntax> enbian,It work with the wlan-ng in sabayon  not sure how to work wlan-ng in ubuntu.
<edbian> AndroUser: yeah.  That solves this problem
<edbian> perlsyntax: lsmod | grep wlan-ng
<edbian> perlsyntax: What does that return??
<perlsyntax> ok i try that
<perlsyntax> hold on i tell you.
<edbian> perlsyntax: holding
<FaceFurFiend> Camer0n: I remember something about the login screen, you can change back to the old style desktop which is much better... I did it, I know it can be done, just forgot exactly how but it IS in the login screen settings
<AndroUser> Hang on tight
<froq> Is there a nice pandora desktop client for Ubuntu?
<AndroUser> FaceFur: login classic desktop
<FaceFurFiend> AndroUser: yah that is it
<edbian> Camer0n: FaceFurFiend log out.  click ur name, look at the bottom at sessions
<cyrano_> ubuntu classic
<edbian> froq: This is a great cli one called pianobar in the repos
<perlsyntax> take forever cd to load.
<Mathuin> DasEi: any luck with the vm?
<dusf> edbian: nice, wasn't sure it was possible to install when using the live cd
<froq> edbian, THANKZ!!!!  can I just sudo apt-get it?
<tripelb> edbian, good source but "too many bananas". I want to be able to chat with a friend. What they are teaching me is that it's not well designed. In that case I want to know how to do it. Is thre a SIMPLE way to test the microphone like "soundRecorder" in windows? That might tell me if it's the specific programs I am trying or somthing more specific to my webcam microphone. (Logitech quickcam for windows. UCD says works out of the box but
<tripelb>  may need wrapper for skype. the wrapperpage stuff fails, alas)
<edbian> dusf: yeah
<edbian> froq: yes
<dusf> edbian: thanks bro
<FaceFurFiend> now I just really need my audio problem solved!!!!
<cyrano_> @FaceFurFiend @Camer0n it's ubuntu classic
<DasEi> Mathuin: sorry for delay, the §$%& thing crashed few times in the update...
<Camer0n> ah thanks
<tripelb> dusf you can install but it all goes into ram and that fills up. FYI
<edbian> tripelb: Are you trying to get your mic working in skype?
<Camer0n> it's a bit weird :/
<edbian> dusf: sure
<Mathuin> DasEi: no problem, it takes time. :-)
<froq> edbian, you are the man!
<edbian> froq: ha, I love pianobar :)D
<arrrghhh> can i get some help formatting an SD card?  i did sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdb1, and it appears formatted vfat... but sudo fdisk -l still shows "Linux" as the file system...!
<froq> edbian, can I have it always have me logged in or is that not possible?
<usr13> Someone earlier asked "what's the modern Ubuntu way of setting up console frame buffer?"  I was uable to stick around for answers.  So, what were they?
<tripelb> edbian, I tried skype. that didnt work. so I loaded exiga. I have no idea how to make a test call in that. (yes I got an account too) so I thought I'd get even more simple. can I record a sound.  {tripelb tried to simplify and think clearly.)
<edbian> froq: I don't know of a way.  Never looked into it.  Check the man page
<froq> edbian, will do, again thanks!
<usr13> arrrghhh: That should have done it.
<edbian> tripelb: I actually fixed the same problem for myself on an acer aspire one and skype so I feel pretty confident about this.
<arrrghhh> usr13, ah i see my folly.  i didn't change the partitions system ID in fdisk... d'oh.
<arrrghhh> usr13, long story, i'm playing with nilfs :P
<edbian> tripelb: Here it is: http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2008/05/23/skype-microphone-problem-and-complete-pulse-audio-setup-in-ubuntu/
<usr13> arrrghhh: You could also have used mkfs.vfat
<arrrghhh> usr13, same thing.  mkdosfs, etc.
<usr13> arrrghhh: oh yea,  ok.
<arrrghhh> usr13, ah.  yea that was the issue.  forgot that step, d'oh.
<tripelb> edbian, clicking
<edbian> tripelb: waiting
<edbian> tripelb: You should see the little input level thingy move when you make noise.
<usr13> Someone earlier asked "what's the modern Ubuntu way of setting up console frame buffer?"  I was uable to stick around for answers.  I'm wanting to do the same thing.  I want bigger fonts in console mode.  I know how to do it  in lilo but do not know how to do it with grub.
<arrrghhh> time to recopy all that data.... thx.
<tripelb> edbian, I must go to the park. or this will be the 3rd year of missing the local festival 1/2 block away.
<edbian> tripelb: I'm looking at this link too.  It's huge. Try to follow if you want.  I'm gonna find a shorter one
<edbian> tripelb: Oh
<edbian> Go to your festival!
<tripelb> edbian, leave me a PM if you would be so nice.
<Mathuin> DasEi: I will be in and out of my office, I will respond if you ping me, thanks for building the VM!
<mongy> ok, I'm not getting ANY notification bubbles from anything that supports it (gm-notify, empathy etc). any clues?
<DasEi> Mathuin: tap, tap, :)
<Mathuin> heh!
<trism> mongy: is notify-osd running/installed? (assuming you're using gnome), if so, do the messages show up in ~/.cache/notify-osd.log (say from notify-send from libnotify-bin), if so you may just need to kill notify-osd and restart it (or relog)
<Chevy787> hey, could someone help?
<FaceFurFiend> MY QUESTION:  I have audio from my laptop speakrs, but when I plug in my headphones all the audio stops. Works find in windose, not in ubuntu 10.10... HELP PLEASE *pulls out hair*
<Chevy787> I'm getting " unable to enumerate USB device on port 5" in the recovery console
<edbian> FaceFurFiend: go into alsamixer
<mongy> trism, notify-osd is running
<FaceFurFiend> edbian: i DID THAT (oops) alrady
<edbian> FaceFurFiend: Did you notice anything muted / unmuted?
<Chevy787> it keeps spamming me with the same message...and I'm unable to perfrom the needed operations within the recovery console
<meisth0th> will windows 7 be installed in second partition (like sda2)?
<mongy> trism, and I see your message and others in the .cache/log
<FaceFurFiend> Nothing was muted
<FaceFurFiend> oops
<FaceFurFiend> edbian: nothing was muted
<LadySerena> D:
<trism> mongy: do you have a fullscreen app running?
<mongy> trism, I'll kill notify-osd and libnotify and restart them
<mongy> trism, no
<stealth-> Hey guys, how can I give this free space to the NFS partition?
<stealth-> http://i.imgur.com/9Cj1W.png
<LadySerena> it won't shut down!  D:
<cyrano_> I'm running 11.04 and I have three monitors im trying to setup I have two nvidia cards and I use proprietary drivers ubuntu seems to be messing with the screens since I have two different resolutions between the three monitors the 1440x900 monitor is displaying a desktop at 1280x1024 BUT it is not stretching it seems to be gnome and not X so I changed the xorg to use only one screen and the desktop has setup three screens still on just
<vrousa> good I'm using ubuntu on my machine but I have postgres installed it but when I try to connect I get the following error: Error connecting to the server: could not connect to server: Connection refused
<vrousa> Is the server running on the server "127.0.0.1"and accepting
<vrousa> TCP / IP connections on port 5432?
<edbian> FaceFurFiend: Here is a guide that is 'comprehensive' to say the least.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<vrousa> by favorable can help me with this?
<anonissimus> what is the suggested terminal in a browser package these days? been looking at anyterm but it won't compile
<FaceFurFiend> edbian: thanks I will read it, try it and get back to ya
<edbian> stealth-: It will take a long time.  You need to move sda2 over to the right.  Then you can grow sda1
<edbian> FaceFurFiend: Good luck
<S4RY> linuxtech: what were you trying to do exactly.
<edbian> stealth-: what are sda5 and 6?  /home and / ?
<stealth-> edbian: Yeah, that's what I was thinking. How can I move the parition over to the right though? I'm not seeing an option in Gparted for it. Any idea?
<stealth-> edbian: Yes.
<stealth-> stealth-: Er, other way around. / and /home/
<stealth-> edbian: ^
<edbian> stealth-: You resize / move it.  Don't change the size.  Just change the preceeding and following sizes
<edbian> stealth-: I was just curious why you had 2
<soreau> llutz: ping
<stealth-> edbian: Ah, okay. Thanks.
<edbian> stealth-: Make sense?
<froq> So any of you involved in Healthcare IT work?
<soreau> ! ot | froq
<ubottu> froq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<stealth-> edbian: And yeah, it's easier for when I install every LTS, then I don't loose my /home/ folder stuff. :)
<edbian> stealth-: yes of course :D
<FaceFurFiend> edbian: Issue 1: I can not seem to double-click on my sound icon... it does nothing, but I can bring up the sound preferences but nothing is muted
<stealth-> edbian: Yup, makes perfect sense. Thanks again ;)
<edbian> FaceFurFiend: Double clicking is possible in every older version of Ubuntu.  If you can make sure everything is unmuted I'm sure that's equivalent.  The how-to is apparently not up to date
<edbian> stealth-: sure no problem
<mongy> trism, had to logout/login... its ok now....
<ExploitMan> bazhang, hi
<mongy> trism, edit..  no, empathy still does not.. it used it to notify me of an add request, but not any messages
<trism> mongy: hmm, but you are getting other notifications?
<mongy> trism, yeah.  I have seen quite a few unity bugs, so I'll just chalk this one up to the same :(
<UserX7> any suggesitons for a command line dvd encoder?
<Alexrcol> does anybody know how to restore windows without killing ubuntu? :S
<ubuntu-usr> i have installed scrapbook add-on and it's enabled but i do not see any option to use scrapbook or browse downloaded contents. My os is ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntu-usr> it was about firefox 4
<UserX7> Alexrcol: update-grub should use os proper and add windows to your grub menu
<Caligul_> LuisCosta Es da terrinha o.. pa?
<usr13> UserX7: http://pastebin.com/y3MfgNWf
<LuisCosta> Caligul_ É pá pois sou pá e tal...
<trism> mongy: could be, do they work on the (no effects) desktop?
<Alexrcol> UserX7, I mean is there a way to restore windows to factory condition without killing Ubuntu.
<mongy> ughh..  working now.
<edbian> Alexrcol: I don't think so.
<Caligul_> LuisCosta hehehehe
<Caligul_> :)
<LuisCosta> Caligul_ Fica bem!
<usr13> Was that what you were looking for?
<Caligul_> LuisCosta vya
<Caligul_> LuisCosta cya
<Chevy787> I'm getting " unable to enumerate USB device on port 5" in the recovery console
<Chevy787> anyone can help?
<UserX7> usr13: avi to dvd
<usr13> UserX7: Ok, Yea, that should do it.
<rpk> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04, I'm getting an error saying ubi-partman creashed: ubi-partman failed with exit code 141.  Suggestions?
<UserX7> Alexrcol: have you broken the windows mbr?
<Alexrcol> UserX7, I don't think so.
<rpk> The error shows up when I click forward after the screen the has checkboxes (enough space, plugged into a power source, connected to the internet).
<Alexrcol> I want to restore windows,because there is a virus.
<Alexrcol> :S
<Dr_Willis> theres av software you can run from linux, or a live linux cd. to scan/fix windows instaslls..
<UserX7> Alexrcol: you can run an AV from linux on your windows partition
<Dr_Willis> but i rarely need to do so > :)
<Dr_Willis> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Alexrcol> UserX7, I want to restore.
<Alexrcol> :S
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  so i missed what this has to do with 'ubuntu support' ?
<Alexrcol> I want to try to keep Ubuntu.
<usr13> Alexrcol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Alexrcol> Thanks. :D
<jakubo> hi, how do i upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 pre alpha?
<Caligul_> Alexrcol first thing: backup ya data - hardcore procedures comming
<usr13> Alexrcol: After you re-install MS Windows, the grub boot loader will be wiped out.  The above instructions will help you get grub installed again.
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Caligul_> Alexrcol second: try to make a ubuntu boot cd and test it
<Alexrcol> i have an ubuntu dvd
<Alexrcol> livedvd
<Alexrcol> :S
<Caligul_> Alexrcol third: reinstall windows
<Dr_Willis> Alexrcol:  if you have a spare usb flash druive. you can install grub to that. then boot it, and reinstall grub from the installed system also.
<Caligul_> Alexrcol fourth: reboot ubuntu w/ cd and reinstall grub
<Alexrcol> thanks guys :D
<jakubo> hi, how do i upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 pre alpha?
<Monotoko> jakubo, there isn't one yet...
<insanity99> hey guys, how might one protect there...confidential files and directories on 11.04?
<jakubo> update-manager -d seems not to work yet
<edbian> insanity99: making them writable only by myself
<Caligul_> ops gotta leave
<Caligul_> bye guys
<edbian> insanity99: making them only readable and writeable by myself
<usr13> Callum__: What about the Girls?
<insanity99> on a single profile though
<insanity99> make sure they dont show up on the dash thing and whatnot
<jakubo> is there any date given when it will be available?
<FiremanEd>   jakubo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<edbian> insanity99: well if people are logged in as you there's no protecting your files.  HOw is the machine supposed to tell the difference?
<edbian> insanity99: although, files that start with a . are hidden in linux
<rpk> the bug number for my issue appears to be : [Bug 757720]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 757720 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman crashes with exit code 141 during live install" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757720
<insanity99> yeah...they know how to press ctrl h though sadly
<DJJeff> im thinking of dual booting ubuntu 11 and backtrack 5 so when installing ubuntu I installed the boot loader (GRUB) to /dev/hda1 which is partitioned as /boot now my computer wont start untill a bootloader is installed to MBR how do I do that?   im in the " GRUB > " command line tool right now
<mongy> trism, I have linked it to me-tv.  Soon as I run that, notifications stop.  meh.  Thanks anyway
<insanity99> how about crypkeeper?
<jakubo> do you know whether u11.10 will have systemd support?
<jakubo> oh... im sorry..
<jakubo> i guess it will be decided on the dev conf
<FaceFurFiend> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR this sucks.....  trying to reboot
<Pici> jakubo: Which is this upcoming week :)
<mongy> insanity99, install ecryptfs-utils and use ecrypt-setup-private
<insanity99> whats it do?
<mongy> insanity99, makes a folder called Private and encrypts it
<mongy> insanity99, as in, you need to login to decrypt it
<insanity99> ok thanks
<thedragon4453> anyone available to help with a support question? or is this a good channel for that?
<Income> How exactly do i open backup files
<jcmarini> when blank dvd   is not detected by burner can a app tell me why
<h00k> !ask | thedragon4453
<ubottu> thedragon4453: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LadySerena> how does one tell ubuntu server to shut down and power off?
<rpk> anyone? ubi-partman error during install?  I tried removing 3 partitions, so I'm down to 3 ntfs and one that is formatted as RAW
<g0ldennugget> i just upgraded from 10 to version 11 of ubuntu (this is a desktop) and now I have this weird dock thing on the left side of my screen.  how do i convert back to normal?
<escott> !classic | g0ldennugget
<ubottu> g0ldennugget: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<g0ldennugget> great
<thedragon4453> alrighty, here goes. I ran an update on 10.04 and now it won't boot into x.  It get's to the splash screen and just hangs on "Loading..." if i ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3 around I can eventually find a screen that says something like /dev/disk/by-uuid/f14b<etc> doesn't exist.
<g0ldennugget> ubottu: what's good about Unity?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Soupermanito> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<thedragon4453> ladyserena: sudo shutdown now
<Income> is there any wa
<Income> any way to open backup files?
<LadySerena> yea, what I expected to work does absolutely nothing
<snii> When I try to use sudo, I get the message "can't open /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory". What do I do now?
<g0ldennugget> ubottu: thanks.  logging out to change my interface.  thanks again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> snii, did you create a root password, or is this a normal install
<Income> is there any wayt
<Income> to open x-trash files?
<escott> Income, how did you make these backups/how did you delete the files you wanted
<FuzzyNuts> Hey guys
<Income> escott, i really dont know, in place of my regular document is a backup/xtrash file
<Income> i didnt delete it, thats for sure
<akour> hmm
<snii> escott: I created another user with a password, but not for root/ubuntu
<escott> Income, what application
<snii> (It's on xubuntu btw.)
<Income> escott what do you mean by that
<escott> snii, then you will need to either boot with a live cd and use chroot to gain root access and restore your sudoers file or boot to single user mode
<escott> Income, what kind of files are these?
<Income> pdf
<Income> escott they are pdf
<escott> Income, a couple possibilities (I'm not sure what a backup/xtrash file is) but you could rename them to something.pdf and see if they are legible as pdfs
<kingofswords> hi how do i set the brightness lower when ubuntu boots?
<snii> escott: Does booting into single user mode also require a livecd?
<escott> if these are downloaded from somewhere they may also be in your /tmp or in your ~/Downloads
<escott> snii, no but you won't have web access or gui the way you do with livecd
<akour> so whats the coolest IRC client for ubuntu
<akour> ?
<thedragon4453> alrighty, here goes. I ran an update on 10.04 and now it won't boot into x.  It get's to the splash screen and just hangs on "Loading..." if i ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3 around I can eventually find a screen that says something like /dev/disk/by-uuid/f14b<etc> doesn't exist.
<Dr_Willis> !info  libavcodec-extra-52
<ubottu> libavcodec-extra-52 (source: libav-extra): Libav codec library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4:0.6.2-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 4377 kB, installed size 9836 kB
<DasEi> !best | akour
<ubottu> akour: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DasEi> !messenger | akour
<ubottu> akour: The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<desg_xd> how do i open up .rar files?
<kingofswords> akour, xchat
<Pelo> is it just me or is this the worst upgrade ever
<jibadeeha> anyone find that when they log out and back in again that ~/.gvfs hasn't been umounted properly
<DasEi> Pelo: worst as in was ? size ?
<Pelo> desg_xd, sudo apt-get install unrar , then it should be available from extract file in the context menu
<jibadeeha> df: '/home/jibadeeha/.gvfs': No such file or directory
<akour> @kingofswords thats what im using right now . thanks.
<snii> escott: The thing is, the machine is booting and running xubuntu from a USB stick, and I have only 2 ports and no cdrom, so I cannot boot from another livecd/usb. I can start the system and get logged in, but sudo doesn't work... Only having console is no problem if I can somehow fix the problem through it.
<escott> thedragon4453, boot the live cd and check what ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid says and verify that your grub.cfg and /etc/fstab on the ubuntu system are correct
<akour> WOW , you guys are awesome
<kingofswords> gnomexchat not so good thou
<Pelo> DasEi, number of problems,  evolution unusable , frozen screen when coming back from screen off etc
<escott> snii, plug the usb stick into an other linux system and edit the usb stick from it
<akour> I'm a pure ubuntu user and i know the support is awesome but since i joind this chat channel
<akour> it was much awesomeness
<spirals> akour: There is enough awesome to go around for everyone.
#ubuntu 2011-05-08
<akour> of course
<thedragon4453> escott: where do I find grub.cfg?
<DasEi> Pelo: I'm just doing one, can tell in a minute, (haharr, my container was full, no diskspace left, is why I first stuck)
<akour> @spirals
<Pelo> kingofswords, no one likes gnomexchat, that's why most just install vanilla xchat instead
<akour> we have one problem the open source community
<escott> thedragon4453, when you mount the ubuntu disk as say /mnt/ubuntu it will be in /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub
<akour> we don't have female geeks around :P
<DasEi> akour: there are few
<akour> yea few
<Mathuin> akour: there are more than you think.  most of them are like "one of the guys", and many of them are annoyed with guys picking on them.
<akour> @mathuin cause its the most awesome thing is a female Open source Geek
<akour> the sexiest thing ever
<Mathuin> akour: I've dated one.  they're still people in the end, both pluses and minuses.
 * Pelo is waiting for a woman who can fix a flat and change her own oil  
<akour> those girls are sexier than ubuntu
<akour> ;)
<LadySerena> now nice, Ubuntu 11.04 with UEC fails to launch the admin panel on 8443
<jcmarini> my dvd burner shows up on disk utility as having unknown media of 1.1 gig but it is physically empty help please
<Trev_> hello
<akour> @ladySerena don't worry we will help u of course :)
<akour> @ladySerena LOL ur not with the DVD problem
<paul____> can anyone ell me why my network connections tray no longer lists wireless networks?
<Pici> akour: Can we try to stay on topic here?
<DasEi> Mathuin: ?
<akour> #pici
<Pici> i.e. Ubuntu support.
<thedragon4453> escott: grub.cfg appears correct. I have two lines in fstab. UUID=f14bff65-ad25-4fc8-a7a3-348ed7ff8c00 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0 1
<rpk> I got past the ubi-partman error!  Now, to ask a very basic question, how do I do the partitioning (I'm doing the "other options" install, because I need to pick the partition to install ubuntu on.
<akour> @pici ok
<akour> sorry
<rpk> I assume I want my bootloader installed on the first drive that gets loaded by the bios?
<akour> im just exited about talkin to ppl who actually use ubuntu
<snii> escott: Huhm. My other machine runs windows -  I can find /etc/sudoers when I connect the usbstick to that machine, so it seems like the file is there :\
<thedragon4453> escott: and another that is commented out: UUID=f14bff65-ad25-4fc8-a7a3-348ed7ff8c00 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  yes /dev/sda normally.
<Pici> akour: Well, just keep in mind that #ubuntu is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter :)
<thedragon4453> escott: the UUID matches the results of the fdisk command.
<Mathuin> DasEi: I'm here, lemme read scrollback.
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  typical partioning layout. (windows) (/ ) (/home) (swap)
<akour> @Pici ok p_q , im sorry
<Mathuin> DasEi: what's up?
<rpk> Dr_Willis: yep, thats what I have.  And I can just pick the one ext4 partition, or do I have to actually split it myself?  I don't think I need swap with 16Gb of ram, right?
<thedragon4453> escott: a pic of the error (sorry, can't screenshot it) is here: http://imgur.com/oFGD1
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  i always put at least 512mb of swap.
<escott> snii, i dont know a lot about usb stick installs but the fact that you can open it under windows is weird... that means its a fat filesystem, but fat doesn't support the needed permission model that the /etc/sudoers file would have
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  if for no other reasion.. then its befause some live cd's can use it. :)
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  plus hd space is cheap these days.
<DasEi> Mathuin: I managed to get oss running by installing alsa-oss and oss4-base
<escott> thedragon4453, ohhh thats different... that is after the bootloader (grub) but before the ubuntu splash (plymouth)
<Mathuin> The rule of thumb used to be half the size of RAM, but disk is so much cheaper I now just do the RAM.
<[7]> rpk: and it allows the kernel to push some unused stuff out of RAM to have more disk cache and thus improve performance
<Mathuin> DasEi: I will try that right now.  Did you reconfigure the linux-sound-base ?
<DasEi> Mathuin: no
<escott> thedragon4453, i would try adding the suggested rootdelay to your grub.cfg, it seems the bootloader is coming up before the hardware is fully turned on
<Dr_Willis> Used to be swap = 2x ram. :) then it got argued a lot.. now ram is so cheap/huge... BUT if you are on a laptop.. you proberly want swap = ram or more.. perhaps 2.x ram.. if you use hibernate/suspend.
<LadySerena> why can't the ubuntu cloud page just freaking work on a fresh install?
<Mathuin> "ubuntu cloud page"?
<snii> escott: Well, not really, it was inside a file called squashfs, which 7zip could open. Anyways, I think I will just reinstall the system, this will take too much work. Thank you for your help!
<LadySerena> https port 8443
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: yes, 2x ram, not 0.5xram, that's what I _meant_.  Right now I use 1xram on my netbook.
<mongy> when will the ubuntu 'try it' cloud app be ready?
<Mathuin> LadySerena: never used it, only built AMI images for the cloud.
<thedragon4453> escott: so just add a line under the default boot option like "rootdelay=20"? assuming that's seconds.
<escott> thedragon4453, yes probably don't need 20 seconds but try with 5 and see if it works
<Mathuin> DasEi: I tried installing alsa-oss and oss4-base, then oss-compat, and I still get eth same errors.
<Mathuin> This is on natty with a kernel rev of 2.6.38-8-generic
<DasEi> Mathuin: on oss-compat, alsa-oss works here
<thedragon4453> escott: thanks. working off a live cd now, so I'll try a reboot and see what happens...
<Mathuin> So you installed alsa-oss and oss4-base, and *then* oss-compat?
<DasEi> Mathuin: no oss-compat here, though it's still in from an earlier try
<Mathuin> okay.  so how do you know oss works?  (did you reboot after the installs?)
<DasEi> Mathuin: an equi providing it does
<Mathuin> DasEi: what happens when you run 'osstest'?
<darkorical> alright can someone help me with umask ... IM on 11.04 Ive changed the umask at the end of etc/profile to umask 000  as well etc/login.defs  Ive tried entering umask 000 /path/to/folder from the command line followed by touch /path/to/folder
<mnouh> how can I add llvm/Debug+Asserts/bin to my Path?
<darkorical> and still when transmission makes a new folder it gets 755
<DasEi> Mathuin: I get /dev/mixer  no such file or directory
<Mathuin> DasEi: which means that OSS isn't working.  Sigh!
<mifadir> how
<mifadir> to paly swf under ubuntu
<Thedragon4453_> mifadir: I think vlc will play that
<mifadir> no, i try it
<magicalvapor> Hi, I have an ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] video card.  What is the best driver to install in 11.04?  Thanks.
<mifadir> any other player with this capability
<Mathuin> mifadir: have you installed a flash player?
<mifadir> yes, and i can watch youtube
<kingofswords> if 20 gb hdd should it be ntfs or fat32?
<Mathuin> Then you should be able to use that flash player to open the swf file right?
<Thedragon4453> escott: that didn't work. Should I try a longer delay?
<kingofswords> my flash player crashes all thetime...its ubuntu 64
<chickenEGG> hello, I'm currently running 10.04, how do I upgrade to 11.04 from the update manager?  There is no upgrade to 11.04 feature.
<kingofswords> is this normal?
<kingofswords> you need alternate version to go from 10.04 or lower to 11.04 i think
<zeta-> I've just upgraded to Natty and now X continually prints DDC gathered mode lines to log without displaying desktop (just wallpaper)
<chickenEGG> kingofswords, so I'm unable to upgrade from to 11.04 if I download the iso, I'll have to do a clean install?
<kingofswords> i dunno
<forevertheuni> hi I'm having a problem in 11.04 I have this message err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<forevertheuni> but my nvidia are ok and I have direct rendering
<mifadir> but how
<mifadir> can i use flash palyer
<S4RY> chickenEGG: thats right. but why aren't u able to ?
<kingofswords> im newbie i just read that you can only upgrade from previous version or version previous to that
<S4RY> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Thedragon4453> chickenEGG: I think you can use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zeta-> chickenEGG: is 10.04 LTS? I think there is an option that needs setting if you want to upgrade sooner
<mifadir> ok thank's
<chickenEGG> zeta 10.04.2 LTS
<zeta-> chickenEGG: yes it's _Long Term_ Support
<S4RY>  !releases
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<S4RY>  !releases
<chickenEGG> zeta- so I can't upgrade to 11.04?  I tried apt-get distro-upgrade and get nothing: 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<forevertheuni> :(
<n-iCe> ok, here I go, since I installed 11.04 Ubuntu has crashed 3 times, I don't know why, my tty f7 is crashed, I just can move the mouse cursos, the thing is I am downloading in google chrome a huge file, I need to know if it is still active and if so, I need to know when it finished so i can reboot the pc or something, I don't wanna lose the file, any ideas? thanks
<zeta-> chickenEGG: does software center have a settings page?
<S4RY> chickenEGG:from update manager > Updates ..Release upgrade , change it to Normal releases.
<sjefen6> is there any way I can force ubuntu to get bluez (maverick) from https://launchpad.net/~kitlaan/+archive/ppa with natty?
<chickenEGG> zeta- software center or do you mean update manager?
<chickenEGG> S4RY, will look
<zeta-> chickenEGG: S4RY ; yes that's what I meant :-)
<S4RY> ;)
<chickenEGG> zeta-, S4RY, that was it, got it and thanks!
<S4RY> you're welcome.
<forevertheuni> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so wine somegame I have to do this...how can I set it right?
<FishFace> n-iCe: Just keep an eye on your routers activity light I guess.
<zeta-> I'm running netbook from a USB key atm, otherwise I wouldn't have needed to guess
<n-iCe> FishFace: would it be the only way?
<n-iCe> FishFace: I was thinking about any way to move from a tty the proccess to other one
<n-iCe> so I can kill X and run it mayeb in other with the chrome proccess there
<chickenEGG> zeta- haha, the upgrades look incremental, it's only allowing me to update to 10.10.
<n-iCe> I am not really sure what to do
<nibbler_> what happend to the remmina-xfce applet in 11.4? why would anyone take it away from me?
<FishFace> n-iCe: Good luck on that. I really don't know.
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> will post the question again since many users have joined
<S4RY> chickenEGG: thats how the upgrade process goes , then from 10.10 you upgrade to 11.04.
<n-iCe> ok, here I go, since I installed 11.04 Ubuntu has crashed 3 times, I don't know why, my tty f7 is crashed, I just can move the mouse cursos, the thing is I am downloading in google chrome a huge file, I need to know if it is still active and if so, I need to know when it finished so i can reboot the pc or something, I don't wanna lose the file, any ideas? thanks
<zeta-> Any ideas why my X is repeatedly logging DDC gathered mode-lines instead of running a desktop ?
<forevertheuni> I have a huge problem with my apt db. even if I uninstall all flashplayer pkgs... my ubuntu still thinks I have flashplayer:32bits installed from before(i'm using a 64bits distro) how can I remove it?
<nibbler_> ah i c
<D3luSi0n4L> Hy all
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone got a minute? i got 11.04 setup & the Java JDK
<D3luSi0n4L> but for the Android SDk its just a folder, where should i put it?
<zeta-> n-iCe: It's possible the download will resume when you reboot, but no guarantees ...
<zeta-> n-iCe: when you retry, that is.
<deviantgeek> just finished installing natty, what is the first thing I should do
<deviantgeek> also, looking to permanently disable unity
<S4RY> zeta-: your issue could be related to kernel or X .
<escott> Thedragon4453, you could try a longer delay, you might also pastebin the boot options you are using from your grub.cfg
<escott> D3luSi0n4L, just drop it in your $HOME unless you want to put it in /opt
<zeta-> S4RY: mmm, hadn't thought about the kernel, I'll retry with one I know should work
<LAcan> escott, I have a wifi that I want to put in the most unadulterated state possible in /etc/network/interfaces. Just enough so that network-manager doesnt take control of it. I have inet dhcp as a param, but then it bind a dhclient service to it. using "statis" doesnt work either as that somehow allows n-m to take over. anyy suggestions for the line I should use in interfaces?
<LAcan> "static"
<zeta-> S4RY: anything to check with X -- missing packages? ...
<spasysheep> should the MD5sum of a DVD be the same as the MD5sum of the ISO it was burned from?
<thomi_> Hi - I'm having some odd problems with Ubity - I cannot resize any Qt applications at all - I can maximise, minimise and restore them, but cannot resize them with the mouse. Any ideas?
<thomi_> this happens with big applications and is reproducable with a 5-line c++/Qt application.
<LAcan> ThomasB2k, the border is only one pixel maybe, so u cant grab them.. have u tried the keyboard shortcut for resize?
<LAcan> thomi_, ^^
<ThomasB2k> <_<
<beinghuman> my motd no longer displays the number of available updates
<S4RY> zeta-: check for a xserver-xorg-video update.
<beinghuman> how can i fix this
<thomi_> LAcan: I can grab the border just fine - at least, the mouse cursor changes to the double-arrows.
<escott> LAcan, i'm afraid I don't know
<beinghuman> without using update-motd
<LAcan> escott, omg u r joking!
<S4RY> spasysheep: you mean , where it was downloaded from , then yes .. thats the point. ;)
<LAcan> escott can i set just a mode in interfaces? like "iface wlan1 mode ad-hoc" ?
<zeta-> S4RY: thanks will try that -- 8-)
<LAcan> thom1_ dunno
<escott> LAcan, i dont know of any single file that you can edit to stop NM from taking over. which would mean making lots of changes to udev hotplug scripts to stop notifying NM of activity
<forevertheuni> hi so I have a problem I'm forced to start eve with a LD_PRELOAD to /usr/lib32/nvidia-current/libGL.so or else nothign works..how can I fix it?
<spasysheep> S4RY, no, I mean if I run md5sum blah.iso and md5sum /dev/dvd should it give the same result?
<LAcan> escott, any interface u define /etc/networks/interface will be skipped by nm... i have nm skipping the card now
<LAcan> (ie nm manages only one of two wireless nics
<admean_> hi there. How can I set up all those compiz fancy effects in ubuntu 11.04 (flame, cube, etc)? Thanks
<zeta-> spasysheep: your burning s/w should have checked the write was successful, but a DVD is not an .iso so the md5's wont match unless you're v clever
<spasysheep> zeta-: OK, I was confused because the burn process seemed to be acting odd so I want to verify the disc another way. is there another way to check it?
<S4RY> spasysheep: exatly as zeta- respond with.
<kingofswords> in transmission how do i priortise dls?
<Axlin> admean_: install compizconfig-settings-manager and compiz-plugins-extra either in software center or with apt-get, and then you'll find them in system settings -> compiz
<escott> LAcan, so NM is not handling the plugin events once you have it in /etc/networks/interface, but you can't establish a route?
<thomi_> oops - I fixed it. I had accidentally disabled the compiz 'resize window' plugin... which means you can't resize any windows... :(
<zeta-> spasysheep: I'm not v clever
<beinghuman> I want available updates back in my ssh motd without using update-motd package. how can I achieve this. It worked on 10.10 and now does not on 11.04
<spasysheep> zeta-: time for google then
<zeta-> Bye all -- see you in Natty (hopefully)
<tommylommykins> ohai
<tommylommykins> does installing gnome3, and then running a dist-upgrade
<forevertheuni> dpkg-reconfigure * works?
<tommylommykins> mean you lose gnome2?
<S4RY> zeta-: good luck. M:-)
<LAcan> escott, i want the nic to have the least amount of settings and services possible... i use "inet dhcp" now but it binds a dhclient service to it.. is there something other than "inet static" or "inet dhcp" that u can inisialize the card to?
<tommylommykins> because, I can't log into gnome2 any more
<admean_> Axlin: thanks !
<KNUBBIG> tommylommykins: yes afaik gnome3 breaks everything else
<KNUBBIG> später bin zur Zeit unten
<KNUBBIG> fc
<kingofswords> mu upload speed is 0.3meg so how much do i set in transmission torrent?
<soreau> llutz: Here's your output from following the steps verbatim from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and the page it links to for building from git. http://pastebin.ca/2055068 I just wasted three hours of my life, thanks a lot for nothing
<tommylommykins> KNUBBIG: Thanks, time for a reinstall then
<tommylommykins> looks like installing gnome3 when you don't have hardware support for it is a nice way to break your system :D
<KNUBBIG> tommylommykins: :D true, that's why I dont try to install it. Fear. :D
<uabn93> Hi, I have 11.04 on my laptop and I noticed that it is difficult to use the trackpad to do certain things like double tapping to grab, then move a window and double tapping to grab, then scroll using the right-hand side scrollbar. What can I do?
<tommylommykins> KNUBBIG: yeah, I've not lost anything... I do want to try it, I've been told it's good
 * tommylommykins has only just discovered VMs, too :D
<KNUBBIG> tommylommykins: I used it from source when under 10.10, and yes it's nice.
<KNUBBIG> haha :D <3 VMs
<magicalvapor> Hi, I have an ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] video card.  What is the best driver to install in 11.04?  Thanks.
<forevertheuni> so my wine is trying to use the old  libnvidia-glcore.so.256.53 when I know use .270 nvidia driver I remove the *256 from /usr/lib32 but I can't use wine :( help plz
<LAcan> magicalvapor, the one suggested in "Additional Drivers" or "Update Drivers" in your System menu
<KD0OIH> I have a pretty stupid question: Your website says "Run alongside your Windows system"... is that like Dual Boot.. or will it just open in another window.. or what.
<KNUBBIG> !wine | forevertheuni
<ubottu> forevertheuni: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<forevertheuni> :S
<forevertheuni> it's a lib32 problem :(
<kavurt> we have two ubuntu computers, and we use google talk for video conversation. i can see both myself and other sides video. but other side sees only a completely black rectangle. but when we use skype we can see each other normally. do you guys have any idea what might be wrong?
<uabn93> Can anyone help me with that issue?
<forevertheuni> ok fixed it nvmind
<mzhang> how to find out the hard drive information for "ata4"? I got msgs like softreset failed (device not ready)
<DasEi> mzhang: sudo fdisk -l opr look in /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> or*
<Staticlv> none of my "k" programs work in 10.04.  Which piece am I missing?
<tommylommykins> thanks for the help :)
<uabn93> This problem wouldn't happen in 10.10
<Saik> hey guys, is there any wa to speed up flash? and whic is faster Gnash or flashplugin-nonfree?
<DasEi> Saik: the latter is advanced, you can alter the cache
<admean_> I've ticked some options in compiz settings and my titlebars disappeared. Thanks
<DasEi> Saik: don't use them in parallel !
<uabn93> Should I file a launchpad bug?
<Saik> DasEi, I think I do.... but flash games on FB are stupidly slow on this PC when they didn't used to be
<enovativ> hello to all
<Saik> 11.04 sed it up some, but it's still sluggish
<DasEi> Saik: remove gnash first then
<enovativ> i have just recentely installed 10.10...then i immediately upgraded to 11.04....and i was having problem wtih my NIC
<DasEi> Saik: they used to hassle each other
<enovativ> so i rebulit the box with 10.10 again, and i am again having problem with the NIC
<Staticlv> none of my "k" programs work in 10.04.  Which piece am I missing?
<escott> LAcan, not really it either has a static ip or it gets a dhcp ip
<enovativ> i see how that is possible because if I initially installled 10.10...how do I upgrade to 11.04 with out the NIC ?
<Glycan> Heyos.
<LAcan> escott is there a mode other than "inet"?
<escott> LAcan, otherwise its not route-able (except as a PPP connection to the router)
<Glycan> How do you use the usb-creator.exe that comes with U on win?
<li0s> how can i drive the sound inserted from the microphone directly to my speakers?
<enovativ> i dont see how that is possible because if I initially installed 10.10...how was I able to upgrade to 11.04 without the NIC ?
<Glycan> I try to make it see the .iso, but it doesn't!
<escott> LAcan, if there is its beyond my networking knowledge
<DasEi> Saik: are you using 32 or 64 bit ?
<LAcan> escott, kk ty
<KD0OIH> Thanks for the help
<enovativ> escott, what the problem ?
<KD0OIH> lol
<Glycan> (Failing that, tell me what the approved way of making a liveusb is)
<escott> enovativ, LAcan wants to configure his ethernet as not static and not dynamic, but "up" so that NM doesn't interfere
<enovativ> escott, NM ?
<LAcan> enovativ, yes exactly
<admean_> Ok, I did metacity --replace to revert to the default settings. Afterwards, I enabled Cube but nothing happens. Do I need to restart the system?
<LAcan> enovativ, Network-Manager
<camilleqco> help!
<li0s> how can i drive the sound inserted from the microphone directly to my speakers?
<Saik> DasEi, 32 bit, and removing gnash has helped out quite a bit
<enovativ> LAcan...so no data is passing back and forth on the interface
<camilleqco> i am having problems with wireless on ubuntu netbook remix
<enovativ> what are you using the interface for if you don't want a static or dynamic address  ?
<KM0201> Glycan: it's pretty straightforward... what problem are you running into?
<escott> admean_, Cube is associated with compiz not metacity
<sweb> how can i disable boot loader from installation
<camilleqco> anyone want to take a hack at it?
<EkN77> Hi, i was wondering if anyone here can help me out.. i have forgotten the pw for my mail account, but i can still access the account via Sylpheed, but the password is ghosted, is there, is there a way to get the password from sylpheed ?
<admean_> escott: so how would I enable compiz Cube?
<LAcan> enovativ, ya exactly, i would like it in the blankest state possible, just enough so that NM doesnt take over the card.
<sweb> i dont want need boot loader menu. i want to disable it during installation
<reisio> EkN77: I hope not
<escott> admean_, running 10.10 or classic use the "desktop effects" gui to enable compiz
<DasEi> Saik: for usual, with partner repos enabled, flashplugin-nonfree works, or try ubuntu-restricted-extras, which brings a bunch of also needed codecs, too
<LAcan> enovativ, if I set it to static, N-M seems to take over... i have it set to dhcp, which makes N-M ignore the card, but still dhclient is bound to the nick, which generates a few bothersome (but not fatal) errors in the networking app im trying to use
<enovativ> LAcan, NM is going to see the card regardless...unless you turn it off in the BIOS maybe...but then it is useless after that
<caspie> i have a 2.8ghz xeon that is identical to the intel i7.  my spare box is a 3.2 p4 ht with 2gb.  would i get better performance running windows xp from virtual box ?  on the xeon since this is mostly just a desktop machine
<escott> LAcan, if you wanted to do this for all devices you could disable the network manager service, but i think you wanted this for a specific device
<Glycan> Are they any problems I'm not running into..? I asked it a while ago, I can repaste it, but it'll flood.
<Glycan> Pastebining...
<enovativ> LAcan, what is the networking app ?
<Saik> DasEi, good to know. I'm'a scootnow though. be well
<LAcan> enovativ, i'm basically putting the card into monitor mode. if N-M "sees" it is fine, as long as it doesnt try to associate it with anything
<reisio> caspie: 3.2GHz?
<admean_> escott: I can't see Desktop effects in the menu.
<LAcan> enovativ, Kismet
<reisio> caspie: do they both have vt-x?
<escott> admean_, you should also be able to run "compiz --replace" from the command line
<Glycan> http://pastebin.com/aMiWYGQS
<caspie> reisio, yes that is running windows xp and its a bit slow. 2gb of ddr.  i have 8gb of ddr3 here and just your common desktop applications on the xeon natty install
<Glycan> It's also on the logs, available for all.
<reisio> caspie: yes... both vt-x?
<caspie> reisio, i'm not sure about the dell.  my xeon does
<Staticlv> k9copy, kbattleship, konversation, & kdenlive are all crashing.  I have the kubuntu ppa installed.  KDE-config is installed.  What little piece am I missing?
<DasEi> caspie: I don't really understand your question, a vm is always less performant than a 'native' install
<caspie> ok
<reisio> caspie: know the exact proc model #?
<reisio> DasEi: no it isn't
<enovativ> LAcan...have you voice this question/concern over at  #kkismet ?
<enovativ> #kismet ?
<LAcan> well its not really a kismet problem... its a 'can network manager f- off' problem
<caspie> reisio, let me check
<DasEi> reisio: how ? the host and vbox itself takes some ressources, always, even on multicores
<reisio> DasEi: always, all things being equal, and they aren't
<enovativ> LAcan, if you make it static what happens...or what doesn't happen ?
<escott> caspie, i think we would need more info on exactly what kind of p4 that is... there are a lot of p4s ranging from 32bit p4s to some odd 64bit versions
<LAcan> enovativ, when I set it to static, somehow NM takes over again and associates with an SSID
<adminewb1> help reference question: where do I find a manual describing all the kernel commands one can specify on the "linux" command line in grub2? natty-specific if that's important...
<escott> caspie, but if it were me and I had a xeon I would go the VM route (seems more convenient)
<reisio> caspie: it'll run just fine in a VM regardless, of course
<reisio> that would be convenient :)
<enovativ> LAcan..and what problem does that pose with kismet ?
<Silentmyst> hey guys, seems like this problem is on the internet a bit since a few ubuntu versions ago and pple still have trouble with it, compiz occasionally runs 100% cpu and kills the computer speed
<Silentmyst> only  restart fixes it - any solutions?
<escott> adminewb1, this is some of them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<reisio> caspie: and unless you want seamless mode from VirtualBox, I'd go for kvm instead
<axisys> I am installing a guest OS in my virtualbox.. is there a way to record it and then replay the session ?
<LAcan> enovativ, once the card has been associated, it wont hop... its locked to its wifi channel (11 in this case)
<adminewb1> escott thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, what is your graphics card?
<Silentmyst> ati radeon 4650, 1gig dedicated
<caspie> reisio, its a prescott-mt
<enovativ> LAcan what about a proxy ?
<LAcan> enovativ, sorry? i dont follow
<DasEi> axisys: recordmydesktop ?
<axisys> DasEi: is it any good? have you used it ?
<enovativ> LAcan..use a proxy...wouldn't matter if it was  static or dynamic
<rob0917> can you get the weather aplet on the top panel in unity?
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, unfortunately I have no recent ati experience, but was your driver automatically installed, or did you have to download and install it yourself?
<escott> axisys, you can usually clone the vm image, but record it?
<DasEi> !info recordmydesktop | axisys, yes you can record your screen with it, works
<axisys> escott: this is to show how do I install it.. something like recordinging
<ubottu> axisys, yes you can record your screen with it, works: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<LAcan> enovativ, ... im cofnused? I set the wifi NIC to a proxy?
<Silentmyst> uhh it was auto installed, i think i pulled the extra control package though... been a min
<escott> axisys, then screencasting... then recordmydesktop as DasEi suggested
<magicalvapor> Hi, I have an ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] video card.  What is the best driver to install in 11.04?  Thanks.
<axisys> escott: let me google it
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, please prefix your message with a nickname, as it makes finding them easier (especially when you're in 5+ channels!)
<Silentmyst> im pretty sure it pulled it when i installed ubuntu, gave it internet access and just had it download all recent updates from get go, have just had it up-to-date since
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, is there only one driver available for you from the "Additional Drivers" program?
<enovativ> LAcan, ok...so that is static..what happen when you set it dynamic ?
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two, one sec i'll check
<Silentmyst> ati/amd propretar fglrx graphics driver
<Silentmyst> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards.
<Silentmyst> This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.
<Silentmyst> the only other one is my broadcom wireless
<Silentmyst> proprietary*
<magicalvapor> Seven_Six_Two,  I have an ATI Technologies Inc R481 [Radeon X850XT-PE] video card.  What is the best driver to install in 11.04?  Thanks.
<nibbler_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, hmm...You may want to double check with another ati user, but there may be a different drivers available from the ati site.
<enovativ> LAcan, check this out ----->  http://cryptema.wordpress.com/2009/05/20/configure-kismet-in-ubuntu-9-04-with-alfa-network-wi-fi/
<LAcan> enovativ, dhcp exempts the card from having n-m associate to a BSSID, which is good, but it still binds the service dhclient to the card, which generates some non-fatal error messages
<caspie> escott, this is a plain 32-bit p4 3.2 ghz without intel 64 http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27466
<Seven_Six_Two> Sorry magicalvapor , I'd love to help you, but I've been an nvidia user since I got rid of my ati 9100
<magicalvapor> Anyone else know which driver is best for the Radeon X850XT-PE?
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two, so the compiz problem is due to graphix drivers?
<magicalvapor> its an R481 video card
<reisio> caspie: http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.57-32bits-en.zip
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, another thing to check is your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<enovativ> LAcan...do these non-fatal messages prevent kisment from working ?
<reisio> caspie: but like I said, stuff will run fine in a VM on your Xeon
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, I can't guarantee it, but that's the first place to look
<reisio> caspie: if it's just about convenience, you're good to go
<LAcan> enovativ, nah, they are just anussiance lol.. i can live with them, but I was wondering how u just initialize a card with the purest settings is all... no services bound to it etc
<MRcon> why me kismet can't running?
<LAcan> for all intentents and purposes the newest version Kismet, and the distro version, work great on lucid 10.04
<enovativ> LAcan, I would say that you couldn't , would be the funtion of the wireless interface at that point ?
<LAcan> really really great
<enovativ> sorry I was all over the place...
<LAcan> enovativ, all good
<enovativ> LAcan, now maybe you can help me with my issue
<LAcan> enovativ,  lol whats that
<LAcan> ?
<kavurt> what should i install for windows media player or winamp plugin?
<enovativ> i initallly installed 10.10....then i was prompted to upgrade to 11.04....so i was like..what the heck
<reisio> kavurt: pardon?
<enovativ> after the upgrade i cant get my NIC to work
 * LAcan in other news: Does anyone know how to get Network-Manager to show up in the systray over a freenx/vnc connection?
<reisio> kavurt: oh right
<reisio> kavurt: VLC, Audacious
<enovativ> after trial and error..i said forget it...i'll just rebult using 10.10
<LAcan> enovativ, is it a broadcom?
<enovativ> it is a Intel
<LAcan> hrmmmmm
<enovativ> after i rebuilt to 10.10...the NIC is still not working
<reisio> kavurt: though you should look at alternatives to Audacious/Winamp-style players, there are a lot of interesting things out there Windows doesn't realy have
<reisio> really*
<escott> caspie, i would guess that the VM on the xeon would be able to beat a single core P4 from 2004 while still giving a good experience on the host os. the main concern would be the graphics card
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604646/
<LAcan> enovativ, there are many chipset bugs (ie broadcom) that are documented on the forums... how are you tring to configre the card? does it show up anywhere on ur system?
<kavurt> reisio: i have both. but when i try to listen to some radios online, firefox says: missing plugin
<enovativ> lspci reported the following : Ethernet controller : Intel Corporation 82562v-2 10/100 network connection
<LAcan> enovativ, is that the right card? (and can u use my name for clarity)
<reisio> kavurt: install gecko-mediaplayer
<enovativ> LAcan, yes that is the right card
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two?
<LAcan> enovativ, its a wired NIC right? what does ifconfig say?
<enovativ> Lacan, that is what lspci is reporting
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, sorry, I was in another channel. I'm reading it now
<Silentmyst> ok ty
<LAcan> enovativ, and ifconfig says what?
<enovativ> LAcan, ifconfig give em some info...but i dont see a ip address of anything
<enovativ> LAcan, what in particular should I be looking for ?
<subcool> can someone help me, or point me to a chanell that can help me with my x11vnc
<KNUBBIG> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2+squeeze1 (natty), package size 178 kB, installed size 460 kB
<LAcan> enovativ, ok i dont use 11 but uhm... u got a network management option in your system menu somewhere?
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, ok, so the logs are cycled each time you restart x. This one, if it's xorg.0.log is from the current session. Was there a slowdown for this session?
<enovativ> LAcan, i am looking at my network connection now...and i am looking at "Auto eth0"
<caspie> thank you escott
<LAcan> enovativ, "looking at" you mean the file /etc/network/interfaces or one of the GUI screens like newtork manager?
<caspie> escott, can you believe i got that nice 3.2 p4 with 2gb and 160 sata factory for $66 ?  i got lucky.  :)
<enovativ> LAcan, the GUI
<Silentmyst> this session no, i just restart before coming into the chat - seems to fix the cpu usage, it happens from time to time - often it eats an entire core, then the cpu switches the load back and forth after a while
<LAcan> enovativ,  ok good. in ifconfig, the name othe card is "eth0" ya? like eth0 is the card u want to configure?
<escott> caspie, put it in a small case and make it into a server
<Glycan> Hello.
<reisio> Glycan: hiyo
<enovativ> LAcan, yes
<Glycan> S4RY: You there?
<LAcan> enovativ, ok so in the guy, select "Auto eth0" and then the "edit" button should light up...ya?
<LAcan> guy=GUI
<Charbel> bazhang, still here ?
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two? do you want any of the other logs?
<elang> hii
<Silentmyst> its got 0_old, 1, and 2
<enovativ> LAcan, exactly
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, has X used all of your cpu since you most recently logged in?
<LAcan> enovativ, ok so do you have static IP settings or do u use DHCP?
<enovativ> LAcan, DHCP
<xorpt> Hi there.
<enovativ> LAcan, i see just noticed something in etc/network/interfaces...
<LadySerena> k, I got UEC working
<enovativ> LAcan, i dont see a eth0
<LadySerena> its running in a VM
<xorpt> Does anyone see the menus on Eclipse on the window itself instead of the top bar?
<LAcan> enovativ, no thats fine, thats the behaviour u want
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two - no, like i said it ate one of my cores so i restart. been on for about 30-40 mins
<Silentmyst> since
<Seven_Six_Two> xorpt, I don't have it installed, but from what I've read, the menus go to the top bar for apps that have that feature built in
<LAcan> enovativ, dont add anything to interfaces or ull break the gui management, which is generlly a lot nicer
<Silentmyst> but its not the first time it has happened
<enovativ> LAcan, ok
<LAcan> enovativ, in the GUI ull be able to give it IP setinngs or DHCP settings, and then it will work. tru DHCP if u dont know ur IP settings
<sta7ic> what happened to the desktop effects in ubuntu 11?
<enovativ> LAcan, i have done DHCP, and it doesn't work
<xorpt> Seven_Six_Two: I'm not so sure about that, I have a personal project I just compiled, and the menus go to the top bar by default.
<Silentmyst> unity killed em - if you like 10 you have to log in as classic sta7ic
<Seven_Six_Two> Silentmyst, ok, if you can, wait until it does it again, then switch to a tty (alt+ctrl+f1/f2/f3) or ssh in to the box, and get the current log, dmesg output, and your xorg.conf
<Seven_Six_Two> xorpt, did you use gtk?
<Mitsukaru> sta7ic, 11.04 still has desktop effects, unity requires them.
<LAcan> enovativ, do u have a dhcp server like a router or do u use static IP settings?
<jinmel> sum
<jinmel> sup
<xorpt> Seven_Six_Two: Yes.
<htcpx> How do I check what UDMA mode my hard disks are running at?
<superlou> Hi.  I installed 11.04 a few days ago and everything was good.  Recently, I've lost audio (don't think I first noticed it associated with an update).  On boot, ubuntu plays the drums noise, but after logging in, no audio comes out.  If I start totem playing, Sound Preferences lists Totem Movie Player.  I haven't been able to find a similar bug and was wondering if anyone else has had similar symptoms?
<Seven_Six_Two> xorpt, perhaps it's a gtk vs tcl/tk or qt thing?
<Silentmyst> seven_six_two ok thanks
<sta7ic> Mitsukaru: unity? not familiar, im checking my xorg.conf file to see if my ati card for my notebook is detected, should be powerful enough for desktop effects
<Mitsukaru> sta7ic, log into ubuntu classic mode by choosing it at the bottom of your screen where it says session, after selecting your user you want to log in as but before you type your password. it will remember your choice.
<enovativ> LAcan, yes i have a wireless router
<matt_799> who is op
<sta7ic> Mitsukaru: I am already in classic mode
<angelic> I've got an external maxtor drive that I am having trouble with..
<LAcan> enovativ, oh man, u are trying for a wirless connection? because eth0 is a wired connection...
<Seven_Six_Two> sta7ic, Mitsukaru unity3d (default) requires them, but there are unity2d that can be used also
<xorpt> Seven_Six_Two: Eclipse is coded with jaba, I think it uses something like swing for the GUI, so it might be that.
<angelic> For some reason ubuntu doesn't want to detect it.
<Mitsukaru> oh. install the ati drivers then if you have to and then you can use the new unity mode.
<LAcan> enovativ, run "iwconfig" and see what comes back
<xorpt> java*
<Seven_Six_Two> xorpt, that would be my guess. I forgot that it was in java..
<Glycan> I'm trying to boot from a liveCD of latest U on a toshiba satellite A215 with a half-deleted windows in the first partition, who's bootloader is run. I'm tryting to get to grub, as per the U tutorial. I used unetbootin-win-549.exe to put ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso on a flash drive. It doesn't work, it shows the aforementioed's menu (Unetbootin). It didn't work, saying that it couldn't mount
<Glycan> /tmp. I changed the -- part of the options line avildle for editing via tab to "nomodeset" by the suggestion of the rather nice S4RY, which causes a bit of stuff to happen shellish stuff to happen, followed by a grand "UBUNTU!" with logo slightly to the right, with a working mouse pointer. What should I do to get to a working boot?
<Silentmyst> sta7ic unity is the new desktop features 11.04 is using, it requires certain settings from compiz that doesn't allow of the classic features such as workspace cube - if you like that however you can log into classic and the log in screen
<reisio> angelic: zgrep MULTI_LUN /proc/config.gz
<KNUBBIG> jaba, hehe ;)
<xorpt> ^_^
<matt_799> Glycan explain half-detected
<LAcan> Glycan, boot windows and use EasyBCD to repair the load order
<escott> htcpx, hdparm may tell you
<yassine> hi folks
<KNUBBIG> yassine: hi
<angelic> No go.
<Glycan> Beg pardon?
<reisio> yassine: hi
<enovativ> LAcan, no i am trying for a wired connection..i was just saying that i have a wireless router
<Glycan> Can't boot windows- it's deleted.
<angelic> Does anyone know how to get an external seagate usb drive recognized.
<reisio> Glycan: no CD drive?
<sta7ic> Silentmyst: im familiar with compiz control panel, its hard to tell if xorg.conf is using ati driver,the package is installed, but i dont like how we're moving away from config files in /etc
<Glycan> No windows cd drive? Of course not.
<reisio> Glycan: windows cd drive...?
<Glycan> "<reisio> Glycan: no CD drive?"
<enovativ> LAcan, right now the workstation is hard wired in to a switch that is hard wired to the router ....this only because of the location of the workstation from the router as well as the number of machines i have in my office at home
<matt_799> what is a "windows cd drive"
<reisio> ^
<angelic> Does anyone know how to get an external seagate usb drive recognized...
<reisio> either the laptop has a CD drive or not
<enovativ> I HATE WINDOWS !!
<enovativ> sorry everyone i just had to say that !!!
<reisio> angelic: what does 'no go' mean?
<Glycan> enovativ: Indeed.
<LAcan> enovativ, ok, do u know the static IP settings for your network? u can set a static IP even if your touter uses DHCP...
<Seven_Six_Two> matt_799, I guess it depends on what you mean. Are you trying to use Wine? Otherwise it would be that coffee-cup holder thing that comes on windows machines
<Glycan> Half-deleted: I delted eavrything in /host/Windows, but I assume there's kernal and registrey stuff, too.
<enovativ> i have to support 100+ window users at my job !   Aggghhh !!
<Glycan> Variuse leftovers and pointers and stuff.
<reisio> Glycan: do you have a CD drive connected to the laptop or not?
<angelic> reisio: gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<enovativ> LAcan, let me try it now
<reisio> angelic: ah, bummer
<reisio> angelic: lsmod | grep -i lun
<Silentmyst> sta7ic are you not seeing something like this
<Silentmyst> [    18.626] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.84.60
<Glycan> Yes, there s a cd drive.
<Silentmyst> [    18.626] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.84.6
<Silentmyst> [    18.626] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Mar 24 2011 19:27:41
<FloodBot1> Silentmyst: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matt_799>  Seven_Six_Two I understand "cd drive" I understand "Windows" and "Windows instalation cd" I do not understand "Windows cd drive"
<LAcan> enovativ, u can use the same GW and MASK settings from another machine plugged into that switch, just change the IP by a few numbers
<angelic> reisio: doesn't return anything
<sta7ic> Silentmyst: in dmesg? no..
<Viper550> Is the Intel 8xx series still blacklisted on 11.04?
<Glycan> Yes, we both misunderstood.
<Glycan> It has where to put a cd, yes.
<Seven_Six_Two> matt_799, if I had to take a guess, I'd say it's language geared towards people that don't know that the box on their desk isn't itself "Windows".
<reisio> angelic: echo 8 > /sys/module/scsi_mod/parameters/max_luns
<Glycan> But my functionnal box has broken cd drives.
<fosbin> 11
<Seven_Six_Two> especially when so many of them have windows stickers on them
<enovativ> LAcan, ok
<Viper550> cause well, it was definately blacklisted on 10.10
<Glycan> er.. Guys?
<Glycan> Any help here?
<LAcan> Glycan, ok rewind
<LAcan> Glycan, whats your problem, in the most basic way possible
<elang> i have a problem with my ubuntu. 1. my laptop become froze up and then i pressed power button a few second to force shutddown. when i try tto boot again, my wireless and lan card are no longer detectable. how to solve it
<angelic> reisio: bash: /sys/module/scsi_mod/parameters/max_luns: Permission denied
<Glycan> Dear dear. I did write a rather long thing about above, why don't you just scool up?
<Glycan> scroll*
<LAcan> MOST
<angelic> reisio: even though I did it with sudo
<LAcan> BASIC
<LAcan> WAY
<LAcan> POSSIBLE
<FloodBot1> LAcan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Glycan> Ubuntu won't load from liveusb.
<LAcan> sorry floodbot
<Glycan> As if that gives you anything to work from.
<Silentmyst> glycan i believe your mistaken
<Glycan> How so?
<sta7ic> Silentmyst: i look in dmesg and dont see anything ATI related, not sure how to check xorg anymore since there is no conf file.
<Glycan> Well, it loads, but not in a usable fasion.
<LAcan> Glycan, cant help you with that, but in BIOS where is USB in the boot order?
<yassine> grub seem not to like to boot windows and each time i try to i get error device format "dev/sdb,msdos2" invalid must be (f|h)dn, with 0 <= N < 128 these are my grub2 configs http://paste.ubuntu.com/604651/ line : 183
<Silentmyst> from a pendrive? can use the software @pen drive linux and load the iso, works just like the cd
<Glycan> No, it boots from the USB all right, the usb just doesn't work.
<Glycan> It's a boot thing.
<Glycan> Or so I think.
<Silentmyst> switching bios to load from usb first
<enovativ> LAcan, for some reason the "apply" button is still grayed out...i put in the address, the netmask, and the gateway
<LAcan> Glycan, uh, if its boots from USB then it works
<Glycan> I _did_ do that.
<enovativ> LAcan, i also put in the dns servers
 * elang waiting for an answer
<kop> need to start a video file (with vlc) on a remote ubuntu computer ...any good ideas ?
<LAcan> enovativ, ok.. is there other buttons?
<enovativ> LAcan, "routes"
<LAcan> enovativ, i think thats all you need, just hit close or ok or whatever
<bindi> kop: ssh user@host vlc /path/to/video.file?
<enovativ> LAcan, sorry about that ...the only button is "cancel"
<LAcan> enovativ, then in console type "ifocnfig" and see if those settings took
<bindi> kop: '' around the command
<LAcan> enovativ, u a superuser?
<reisio> kop: DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc path/to/file
<angelic> Does anyone know how to get an external seagate usb drive recognized...
<LAcan> enovativ,try this: close/cancel the GUI all the way, open console type "gksudo nm-connection-editor"
<reisio> angelic: denied, lies
<Grendel> #join regnum-france
<reisio> yes, I'll definitely do that
<Silentmyst> angelic... well.... im not all that great but a few things come to mind - are you using an old linux version, what format is the usb drive in
<Grendel> #quit
<bindi> Grendel: the prefix is /
<Silentmyst> angelic are your usb ports working, does linux recognize other devices
<LAcan> Grendel, use a "?" instead of a "#"
<grims> im using maverick but no sound anyone can help?
<Glycan> gtg, srry all
<LAcan> Grendel, sorry a "/"
<reisio> grims: check alsamixer
<Grendel> thanks
<grims> how to check reisio?
<Silentmyst> just a few things i'd start with
<angelic> It was given to me, so I have no idea XD and as far as the linux.. I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<Grendel> first time I used an irc :O
<enovativ> LAcan, i think i have something...but for some reason....firefox just stayed idle trying to bring up website...restarting the workstation
<angelic> Silentmyst: Yes it recognizes it when I do a lsusb
<fosbin> 天阿，都是说英文到
<reisio> grims: run 'alsamixer', press up arrow if things are low, 'm' if things say 'MM'
<enovativ> LAcan, instead of 255,255,255.0 for the netmask...i just needed to put 24
<LAcan> enovativ, ya try ifconfig first, it should show u the settings u specified
<MonkeyDust> !cn| fosbin
<ubottu> fosbin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<LAcan> enovativ, NO! the nwtemaks stays identical, like 255.255.255.0 whateve it says on ur other machine... its the IP u need to change
<enovativ> LAcan, thanks ....lol....too later ...already restarted workstation
<angelic> Silentmyst: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0d49:7350 Maxtor
<Silentmyst> angelic, do you know if the drive is actually working? could be shot... have you tried on a different computer/os
<kipmacy> is there an epub reader that lets me increase/decrease font size?
<grims> reisio:i press alt+f2 alsa mixer nothing happen
<reisio> grims: run in a terminal
<enovativ> LAcan, ifconfig shows inet addr : 192.168.1.161        bcast : 192.168.1.255        mask  : 255.255.255.0
<angelic> Silentmyst: works on others, yes
<enovativ> LAcan, but it is still not working...just tried to go to a webstie
<AaronMT> Hi
<reisio> hi
<kop> reisio, DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc path/to/file for the win , tnx . been in solaris all day and got brain dead
<enovativ> LAcan, there is only one line available for DNS, how do i put two DNS addresses on here ?
<grims> reisio: all max nothing happen
<LAcan> enovativ, u dont, lol
<reisio> kop: I can imagine
<enovativ> LAcan, lol
<LAcan> enovativ, more accurately: i dont know, and u shouldnt "need" two.
<kop> reisio, sure about that ?
<enovativ> LAcan, great
<reisio> kop: I imagine I am sure, yes
<reisio> grims: what make/model comp?
<LAcan> enovativ, does it work?
<enovativ> LAcan, no
<Silentmyst> angelic, can you see it in disk utility?
<KNUBBIG> gnite everyone
<enovativ> LAcan, i can't ping anything either
<LAcan> enovativ, of open a console and type ifconfig, what does it say for eth0?
<grims> reisio:the sound is intel cantiga HDMI model acer aspire 4925 its old notebook
<enovativ> LAcan, ifconfig shows inet addr : 192.168.1.161        bcast : 192.168.1.255        mask  : 255.255.255.0
<enovativ> LAcan, but i do see 76 erros for TX packets
<LAcan> enovativ, whats the gateway?
<MRcon> enovativ: you can ping 192.168.1.1
<MRcon> enovativ: please see the route
<enovativ> LAcan, never mind i wrong..lol
<shagywashere> I was doing apt-get upgrade and the power went out...now when i try to boot up it freezes at the login screen. can't login or go to text mode or anything.
<enovativ> LAcan, le t me see if i can ping the gateway
<enovativ> LAcan, can not p ing the gateway
<escott> shagywashere, i would boot a livecd and then chroot into the system and see if you can resume the upgrade
<enovativ> LAcan, now that is crazy because I have another box on the same switch and it is having no problems getting to the internet
<sta7ic> what happened to the fire effect in compiz?
<kipmacy> Skype doesnt work so well with ubuntu and 2 monitors
<yassine> did i missed some answers to my grub2 question?
<angelic> Silentmyst: how to get to the drive utility?
<MRcon> enovativ: The route is could not find
<escott> !ccsm | sta7ic
<LAcan> enovativ, what does ifconfig say for gateway... one thing at a time plz
<ubottu> sta7ic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<enovativ> LAcan, i do not see anything about gateway..i don't even see the word gaeway
<Silentmyst> angelic, it should be in your system settings
<enovativ> LAcan, gateway
<enovativ> LAcan, what is Bcast ?
<shagywashere> escott im on a live cd right now. how exactly do i do that?
<LAcan> enovativ, bcast doesnt matter, GW matters a lot... whats it say for gateway?
<escott> enovativ, bcast=broadcast = send a packet to all other computers on your local network
<enovativ> escott, thanks
<enovativ> LAcan, i do not see gateway at all
<Silentmyst> sta7ic if your using 11.04 in its new form it doesn't seem to work - if you like the way 10 worked when you log in choose the boot into classic option - your not going to get full compiz settings as you did
<LAcan> enovativ, is the "GW"?
<sta7ic> escott: I already installed that but fire effect is not an option but everything else is
<escott> shagywashere, first mount the ubuntu disk
<Silentmyst> only on classic
<angelic> Silentmyst: If you mean "My Computer" then no I don't see it
<MRcon> enovativ: route add
<tmg> yassine: yes you missed it :)
<escott> sta7ic, it might have been removed... I don't know for sure
<sta7ic> ok no worries thanks
<Silentmyst> sta7ic
<sta7ic> that was the best effect!
<enovativ> LAcan, what route ?
<Silentmyst> boot into classic
<sta7ic> Silentmyst: for the fifth time i am already in classic
<sta7ic> =]
<escott> shagywashere, so from a command line that would be sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt/ubuntu;
<Silentmyst> oh sorry missed it lol
<sta7ic> np
<LAcan> enovativ, there is a gateway setting in that gui config program yes?
<Silentmyst> then load advanced settings from the software manager
<Silentmyst> its a package with more options
<enovativ> LAcan, yes..and I am looking right at it...and it says : 192.168.1.1
<grims> reisio: im already googling have i change alsa-base.conf?
<LAcan> ok great.. so ping 192.168.1.1
<shagywashere> escott, got that
<escott> shagywashere, you will have to figure out what number to put in for #
<Seven_Six_Two> Wow. I don't know what the cause is, but here's a fun issue. I have an nvidia6800gt, unity, effects enabled, dual head (2x 1680x1050) and xchat on the left monitor. There is an area, about 6" wide x 2" high, it's top is about 55% down from the top, and pretty close to center along x axis (maybe a bit right of center). In this area, I can neither scroll, nor highlight text. Move the area up or down, and I can highlight no problem
<Seven_Six_Two> . Start highlighting above, and I can drag the selection through the "dead zone", and copy works fine...I don't even know where to start. It isn't xchat, because it happens in chromium too. just checked.
<shagywashere> escott yup its sda5
<escott> shagywashere, then its probably a good idea to bind mount the main filesystems like proc, sys, dev onto /mnt/ubuntu
<reisio> grims: possibly
<Silentmyst> angelic - system settings can be accessed from the power button on the bar, the drop down should have system settings option
<MRcon> So my english is so bad
<escott> shagywashere, so thats sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev; and the same for /proc and /sys
<LAcan> Seven_Six_Two, do you have screen hotspost bound to functions or panels in compiz?
<edwardthefma> help
<Seven_Six_Two> I just tried gedit, same thing. move the window to either side, and I can copy.
<edwardthefma> how do i swich to run level 3
<LAcan> !ask > edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma, please see my private message
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, I have edge-flip enabled
<MRcon> edwardthefma: chkconfig
<LAcan> Seven_Six_Two, i dont use dual monitors
<escott> !runlevel | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<LAcan> Seven_Six_Two, but if u have that problem in the area that is defined for some function or prupose, it is likely a conflict
<grims> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, as for other hotspots, no. Not that I enabled, at least. I just checked my other monitor, and it doesn't do it. It seems to be fine
<grims> options snd-hda-intel model=auto i will add this line
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, no, the dead zone is almost dead center of left monitor only
<enovativ> LAcan, guess what.....lol...i took the cat5 cable out of the NIC and put it back in.....and IT WORKS !!!
<LAcan> Seven_Six_Two, huh thats weird... what is it you cant do in that area again?
<enovativ> LAcan, never fails....sometimes you have to keep it simple !
<shagywashere> escott, okay i mounted them all
<enovativ> oh yeah...once again....I HATE WINDOWS !!
<escott> shagywashere, once you have those filesystems bind mounted you can do "sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu" and will have a command line that is effectively "inside" your ubuntu system and not the live cd. you can ask apt-get to resume the install/fix any broken packages there
<LAcan> enovativ, lol ok great its fixed\
<Silentmyst> sta7ic, did you find it? search compiz in software center - install the advanced settigns
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, I can't use my scroll wheel, or begin a text selection (lclick-drag)
<enovativ> is it me...or does Windows Server 2008 stresses the $%^& out of you  ?
<enovativ> i hate the windows platform period !
 * edwardthefma is confused
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, or right click, as I just found out
<enovativ> LAcan, hey .....thanks....thanks a lot !
<LAcan> Seven_Six_Two, sounds like a mouse issue, cant really help more than that
<LAcan> enovativ, np.
<MRcon> ..
<Seven_Six_Two> I just opened transmission, and same problem, exactly the same area.
<LAcan> just remmeber that gui, it will be helpful to you
<fosbin> 大家好
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe I'll check the dimensions by mapping the area in the gimp. or xinput
<escott> !cn | fosbin
<ubottu> fosbin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
 * LAcan and on that note I am off. Good luck boys (and girl?)
<LadySerena> looks like UEC has a very limited GUI  :(
<LAcan> #ubuntu-cn must be where all the real gangster hackers hang out lol
<truedis> hey all, looking for help with intel gfx drivers on natty
<MRcon> ubottu: hello
<truedis> installed natty on 855gm laptop, installed xserver-xorg-video-intel but X still seems to be using the vesa driver
<MRcon> ubottu: this IRC can't speck chinese?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<html_inprogress> hi
<shagywashere> escott, thanks it worked
<fosbin> dajiahao
<fosbin> 大家好
<escott> !jp | fosbin
<ubottu> fosbin: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<escott> does anyone know what language that is?
<MRcon> ....
<fosbin> 有没有中文聊天频道阿
<edwardthefma> you know jap
<edwardthefma> XD
<MRcon> fosbin: /join #ubuntu-cn
<html_inprogress> MRcon, 你需要什么？
<tazu778> in over my head - anyone know how to get new hard drive with 10.10 recognized as RAID drive on dell xps410 so it will boot?
<escott> it could be korean all the pictographs look the same to me
<MRcon> html_inprogress: no anying!
<MRcon> html_inprogress: 只想在这学习。。。
<MRcon> html_inprogress: 或交朋友。。
<MonkeyDust> tazu778: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<fosbin> 我如何进入中文聊天频道阿
<edwardthefma> how do i swich to run level 3 so i can install this videocard driver correctly
<fosbin> 英文看不懂
<Kijutsu> Okay.. this is driving me nuts.  I cannot get Pure-FTPD to accept a virtual user under 10.04 LTS.  Can someone give me a hand?
<MRcon> fosbin: /join #ubuntu-cn
<MonkeyDust> !cn| fosbin
<ubottu> fosbin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn、/join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk。
<tazu778> thank you MonkeyDust
<edwardthefma> fosbinr u a bot
<escott> tazu778, can you give a few more details... "soft raid" or mdadm. how far is the booting going?
<cryptopsy> does btrfs need its own fdisk partition type?
<fosbin>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<escott> cryptopsy, no its just a standard linux partition type
<MonkeyDust> fosbin: no space
<cryptopsy> can you boot directly into btrfs with partition type 83 in btrfs, without a boot partition?
<MRcon> html_inprogress: 这里都不能说中文是吗？
<subcool> can someone help me, or point me to a chanell that can help me with my x11vnc
<fosbin> 嘎嘎
<cryptopsy> subcool: mailing list
<fosbin> 都是英文
<tazu778> escott, I inherited this with bad drive, so got new drive, installed from CD, went fine but won't boot - bios says new drive is non-RAID
<kingofswords> why do i keep getting flshplayer crshes?
<fosbin> 小菜鸟就是郁闷阿
<cryptopsy> try flash 'square'
<cryptopsy> download it from the flash site
<bazhang> fosbin, english here
<MRcon> why me the babylinux can't fdisk -l
<edwardthefma> i do i swich to  runlevel 3
<escott> !ko | fosbin
<ubottu> fosbin: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<cryptopsy> libflashplayer.so and place it in the .mozila folder in $HOME or whatever it says
<edwardthefma> :(
<bazhang> fosbin, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<Kijutsu> Okay.. this is driving me nuts.  I cannot get Pure-FTPD to accept a virtual user under 10.04 LTS.  Can someone give me a hand?
<escott> !runlevel | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<MRcon> "fdisk -l"  no help anything
<truedis> i think perhaps i have to tell xorg.conf to use the intel driver. anone know how to do that?
<edwardthefma> <escott> thats not helping
<escott> tazu778, what is the exact message, and what drive did you install to
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, I should know better. A quick google search returned a known unity bug related to a compiz plugin that causes mouse dead zones
<escott> edwardthefma, i guess im trying to say why do you want to get to runlevel 3 are you changing the service levels?
<LAcan> Seven_Six_Two, ding ding ding... im fixign stuff i do not know about lol
<MRcon> .......so why no have people help me?
<edwardthefma> <escott> i need the awnser that is ezy enuff for a idote like me to understand
<edwardthefma> i think so
<bazhang> edwardthefma, you dont change runlevels, simple
<html_inprogress> 即时通讯使用晶体管，和你说话..所以这是一个有点慢...你想在中国Ubuntu的频道吗？
<tazu778> escott, it has 2 SATA drives - I replaced both, then used CD to install 10.10. But dell looks for a RAID drive to boot. It sees new drives but won't look for OS on them to boot up.
<bazhang> MRcon, ask a real question
<edwardthefma> <bazhang> invida recomends it
<bazhang> html_inprogress, english only
<Seven_Six_Two> LAcan, you get a shiny new...Thanks! Straight from somewhere else!
<escott> tazu778, can you disable that in the bios
<MRcon> html_inprogress: 是的
 * edwardthefma is a noob
<tazu778> haven't figured out how to - I do CTRL-I for config but nothing happens.
<kerdal> Need a wee bit of help.
<escott> tazu778, that kind of raid is called "soft raid" and is generally discouraged. its possible to make it work with the device mapper interface dmraid, but is not as robust or feature complete as the pure software mdadm solution
<html_inprogress> bazhang,  there asking for the china "a" chaneel , which is why they re here
<MRcon> bazhang: your can say!
<kerdal> I am switching from Pingous to UB 11 *update
<LadySerena> ugh
<kerdal> how can I keep my home folder?
<LadySerena> so everything with UEC is freaking command-line driven  :(
<bazhang> html_inprogress, and they have been told many times. no need further. english only here.
<kerdal> and not lose it?
<escott> edwardthefma, the classic unix way to change runlevels is to say "init #" but its not really encouraged...
<bazhang> !home | kerdal
<ubottu> kerdal: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kerdal> thank you.
<bazhang> MRcon, last time: #ubuntu-cn for Chinese NOT here
<escott> tazu778, thats going to be laptop specific... it might be escape?
<escott> or F1
<escott> or I
<MRcon> bazhang: I know ere can only speak English
<tazu778> escott, it seems built in on this dell... I wonder if I do an alternate install if I could install drivers
<escott> tazu778, im sure it can be disabled, just google around and figure out how to get into your bios
<kingofswords> cryptopsy, thx
<Seven_Six_Two> aaw. Now it's fixed. How do you find a bug that goes away on it's own, and can't be seen with the naked eye?
<angelic> Silentmyst: Still nothing.
<MRcon> bazhang: Don't worry about me, I was working hard to learn English
<html_inprogress> 频道运营商（bazhang）开始生气，只有在这里说engilsh
<escott> Seven_Six_Two, a heisenbug those are exciting!
<Blue1> i am looking for a linux driver (10.04) for:  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS [Xpert 128]  -- suggestions?
<MRcon> html_inprogress: I know thank you!
<Seven_Six_Two> it's crazy. Some how, tabbing through my open windows got rid of the mouse's dead zone
<varie0xC> hallo
<grims> my sound still in problem anyone can help?im using maverick
<tazu778> escott, thanks... yeah, there has to be a way
<MRcon> bazhang: So sorry !..
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, that's an older card, right?
<escott> grims, what is the problem
<varie0xC> halo every body
<grims> im googling but no answer
<Silentmyst> angelic - one sec
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: yes, an old PCI card.
<grims> escott:my sound dead
<escott> grims, what kind of card
<varie0xC> I have problem
<grims> escott:intel cantiga hdmi
<escott> grims, is the standard sound working? is it just the hdmi that is not working?
<Silentmyst> angelic are you using a full distro install or virtual box
<grims> escott:all not working
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, iirc, ati dropped support for a whole whack of ati cards a few releases ago. maybe 8.04? And the new xorg can only use the new driver. So the only option is whatever the open source community has come up with. That's why I switched to nvidia.
<grims> 	
<grims> escott:its a old notebook aspire 4925
<html_inprogress> varie0xC,  hi
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: that's not an option finding an nvidia pci card.
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, and having switched, I am not sure what the driver actually is. I can only tell you that is almost certainly won't be the proprietary driver
<MRcon> Why the new kernel package success ,then no start
<escott> grims, is it listed here: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: right,  I dont mind propriety drivers, it's where is one?
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, no, of course not..and horribly frustrating too!
<Silentmyst> angelic?
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, what I'm saying is that if the driver came from ATI, it won't work for you.
<angelic> Silentmyst: full distro
<grims> 	
<grims> escott:wait
<MRcon> Why me for no one I have?
<Silentmyst> angelic, ok then try this http://www.ehow.com/how_4927652_install-ubuntu-external-hard-drive.html
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: why not?
<bazhang> MRcon, ask a clear question. what new kernel. installed from where.
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: it is using the generic driver atm -- would like a bit more bang.
<MRcon> bazhang: OK thk...
<grims> it listed ALC882/883/885/888/889
<bazhang> MRcon, please answer my questions
<grims> escott:the sound work well on lucid and natty
<grims> escott:but i love maverick
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, because ati decided to remove the code from a certain chipset and back. It was a lot of cards that were affected. not just a series, but everything before a specific chipset
<Silentmyst> angelic, basically what i've been reading is people that have had the similar problem where it sees that a hard drive is there but won't mount, have fixed the problem unfortunately through reformatting the hard drive
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: yeha I thought they removed legacy support in 10.10 not 10.04
<DasEi> Blue1: I just looked it up in hardy, driver was ati, but newer xorgs won't support no more ati's
<Blue1> DasEi: :-(
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, is your system laggy? I would suggest switching to the unity2d packages. as for legacy support, unless they did it again, it was quite a while before that. A few years ago.
<MRcon> bazhang: This day I download Linux - 2.6.38.5, but when you cannot install on down
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: it is ubuntu 10.04  -- no unity here.
<bazhang> MRcon, downloaded from where.
<Silentmyst> angelic - if you do have anything on it from a different computer i would suggest backing the info up on that computer
<MRcon> bazhang: www.kernel.org
<escott> grims, if you can find a matching acer model number and a matching chip number (ALC88X) then you can take the bit on the left which I'm guessing for you might be "acer" and put that in your modprobe instructions
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, oh I thought you meant the cutoff for the drivers, not your os.
<bazhang> MRcon, thats not supported here.
<DasEi> Blue1: on your own risk I could pastebin you the xorg for a try, but Ican't predict how that behaves on natty now
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: yeah I am looking for an ati legacy mode driver for 10.04
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, well, it's the same thing unfortunately.
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, meaning, 10.04 has the same issue
<Blue1> DasEi: again I am NOT using unity, nor 11.04 - it is 10.04
<grims> escott:how to find chip number?
<MRcon> bazhang: My company needs me to finish a mini Linux system construction, I need it
<escott> grims, lspci -v
<DasEi> Blue1: same for x-support <> ati
<bazhang> MRcon, then try ##linux , that has zero to do with ubuntu
<Blue1> DasEi: so basically there is nothing?
<Blue1> DasEi: i mean no hardware drivers
<MRcon> bazhang: Yes. I'm going to find another environmental compilation
<DasEi> Blue1: there is, but propitary drivers of ati won't work with newer xorgs
<escott> grims, my guess is you want to try options snd-hda-intel model=acer see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto for more detailed instructions
<bazhang> MRcon, stop asking about it here, its not supported. this is ubuntu support only.
<Blue1> DasEi: okay
<DasEi> Blue1: you could try if the old atidriver is still present and works
<Blue1> DasEi: where can I get it?
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, I don't usually do this, but if DasEi can send you the link found about the ati driver problem, perhaps you can find an older version, maybe debian because they opt for stability over features? Or just an older version of ubuntu. Pre Intrepid?
<grims> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<grims> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 013e
<grims> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48
<grims> 	Memory at 98800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<grims> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> grims: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MRcon> bazhang: ok..I'm very sorry, I often can make these mistakes
<grims> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<grims> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 013e
<grims> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48
<grims> 	Memory at 98800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<grims> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> grims: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blue1> heh all I can find are old windows drivers which does me no good in linux
<DasEi> Blue1: second, coming soon
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, here's a link to old ubuntu releases that you can get:     http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: okay I'll take a look thanks
<itilious> whats the advantage of using a home made ubuntu dns server via bind9 vs just changing the @ value of my dns settings for my domain to point to my ip address?
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: those are just iso's of old versions of the os.
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, that's correct
<MRcon> bazhang: Thank you for your comments, waiting for the next English levels increase again ask you questions
<DasE1> blue1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604662/
<alex_> grims: Please don't try to paste stuff with too many lines, it sets off the flood bot
<alex_> grims: You should be able to speak now though, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or pastebin
<Blue1> DasE1: EASY enough to try
<grims> alex_ok
<DasEi> blue1: that would be the old section of xorg.conf for that card
<MRcon> bazhang:  /exit
<Acid> BEER IS GOOD!
<Kijutsu> Can someone give me a hand in setting up virtual users on pure-ftpd?  I tried a few of the howtos and none of them are accepting a virtual user.
<maynard> Hello everyone
<grims> escott:http://paste.ubuntu.com/604660/
<bazhang> Acid, wrong channel
<GeneralAntilles> Trying to figure out why resume isn't working on my i7 x220. dmesg Magic Numbers never hash to anything, but setting pm_test state to "core" seems to work OK. Regular resume just results in spinning CPU fans.
<Blue1> DasE1: Okay going to reboot brb
<Seven_Six_Two> DasE1, it's not complete though. do you know if xorg.conf is all or nothing, or just override as needed?
<GeneralAntilles> If nobody here can help, is there someplace you could point me?
<DasEi> blue1: newer distros have no more xorg.conf's but it's still read if present, and case of no x, can delete the file from terminal
<grims> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604660/ i have problem with this sound card
<semitones> if grub is already installed, is it sufficient to run "update-grub" after installing new operating systems, or must one also run "grub-install"
<Kijutsu> GeneralAntilles: I'd verify that your video drivers aren't causing issues.  I've seen a lot of copmtuers fail to resume based on video drivers not reposting properly.
<DasEi> Seven_Six_Two: see my last lines, well, the whole xorg.conf of a vm won't make sense, but I could generate one for a certain monitor
<Seven_Six_Two> DasE1, the reason I ask, is because there is no "Screen" or "Display" section, and if it's all or notihing, he won't be able to start X
<DasEi> Blue1: what kind of monitor do you use ?
<Blue1> DasEi: my hdtv
<html_inprogress> command and conquer red altert 2,,  how do you install it using wine?   10.10 ubuntu,, amd64  cpu  amd 2.1 ghz  2gb drr2 ram
<DasEi> Blue1: umm, that wasn't common in hardy times, so I'll take generic LCD, second
<semitones> html_inprogress, have you tried looking at their appdb?
<GeneralAntilles> Kijutsu: Intel HD 3000. Seems unlikely.
<bazhang> html_inprogress, #winehq for specific apps
<html_inprogress> huh??  whats that  appdb?
<bazhang> !appdb > html_inprogress
<Seven_Six_Two> html_inprogress, this is not the place to ask about installing windows software, but you should be able to double click the installer, just like in windows. Check  #wine and their appdb at winehq
<ubottu> html_inprogress, please see my private message
<Kijutsu> GeneralAntilles: unless intel has massively rebuilt their drivers, I'd say it's definitely that causing the problem.  I've had a few dell towers fail to resume using intel graphics.
<Kijutsu> GeneralAntilles: just as a troubleshooting step, see if you can't drop to a really basic framebuffer driver and see if it resumes that way.'
<bazhang> html_inprogress, /join #winehq
<grims> escott:i miss ur type thanjs i will config it :)
<html_inprogress> thanks , i didnt know there was a channel still ...
<escott> grims, actually that doesn't say check `cat /proc/asound/pcm`
<DasE1> blue1: again, on your own risk, as there are modelines in (I choosed the lowest possible lcd, though) :
<manu_> Thank you for the help guys - I got the audio back to my X60 with your insturctions / pulseaudio.
<DasE1> Blue1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604664/
<Blue1> DasE1: sure thanks that give me something to build on
<semitones> how soon until natty gets a kernel update?
<DasEi> Blue1: the correct ones can be found, imho
<Blue1> DasE1: yeah maybe
<html_inprogress> Seven_Six_Two,  maybe not  but is the place to start,,) thanks
<DasEi> Blue1: /var/log/Xorg0.log is a good place to look up modelines, once X is running
<Blue1> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> html_inprogress, np! good luck. Wine's website often tells you about stuff you have to do to make it work
<Mitsukaru> hm, someone needs help with wine?
<Kijutsu> Can someone give me a hand in configuring pure-ftpd for virtual users?  I've tried a few of the walkthroughs and none are working.
<html_inprogress> yes Mitsukaru
<GunnDawg> How do I change my laptop screen resolution in 11.04 ? I cant seem to find the options
<html_inprogress> Mitsukaru, yes    and hi
<steiner> what do i do if i get a "unable to connect to cifs host" error, the networked printer worked on ubuntu 10.10
<Chevy787> How do I check if a network card is connected?
<Mitsukaru> i'm a noob but i might be able to help and i think wine is pretty awesome and cool :p
<grims> 	
<grims> escott: actually all have been turn on
<grims> hexa 1(mean on isn't?)
<Mitsukaru> respect for the developers, they've always released a new version every two weeks and that's impressive.
<grims> i think i must adjust some config in alsa
<Mitsukaru> hey html_inprogress :D
<GunnDawg> how do I change screen resolution in 11.04 ?
<grims> the sound is ALC888
<manu_> GunnDawg:  system settings / monitors?
<Kijutsu> GunnDawg: Assuming gnome -> system -> preferences - > monitors
<IdleOne> GunnDawg: Dash > Search Monitors or system > prefs > monitors
<escott> grims, there a couple of things that can go wrong with hda audio, basically because while the audio processing routines are standard each laptop connects the inputs and outputs differently to the ports and speakers on the case. so turning on one laptops speakers is another laptops headphone jack
<GunnDawg> ok I clicked monitors
<GunnDawg> but it only added a monitors icon to the unity tray
<GunnDawg> nothing came up
<GunnDawg> when I click it, it says laptop on the top left, but thats it
<GunnDawg> no options to change a resolution
<escott> grims, if you can match your laptop model and the chip ALC888 to that list you can give a set a snd-hda-intel option model=acer in your modules.d/alsa-base.conf to hint to the kernel how your soundcard is configured
<Kijutsu> GunnDawg: click on that, and then click configure display settings. . in there is a resolution dropdown box
<GunnDawg> Kijutsu, I dont see that option anywhere, I click monitors and nothing comes up
<GarryFre> I bet one of the top ten faq's about unity is where in the hell did my interface for browsing network places go?
<escott> grims, then double check that alsamixer isn't muted, and if its still not working there is a low level tool hda_analyzer that will allow you to toggle switches on the soundcard to make it work
<Blue1> DasE1: got some weird errors - looking at now:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/604666/
<kinections> hello, i unistalled pulseaudio and reinstalled it, now i don't hve a sound control applet, is there anyway to get it back?
<yeats>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           /quit
<manu_> GunnDawg: try to run the gnome-display-properties from console
<Seven_Six_Two> DasE1, ;)
<kinections> what package o yu need installed for the sound control applet? Or what do you have to do to enable it? Unity does'tseem to have the ability to right click configure the stuff up top
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, it's because your xorg.conf file is incomplete. It seems it's all or nothing, so you need a complete xorg.conf  give me a second and I'll see if I have one you can use as a reference
<manu_> kinections: sound preferences can be found under speaker icon on top / sound preferences
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: going to try something else --
<kinections> manu_: the speaker icon does not exist anymore
<kinections> manu_: that is the problem
<kinections> manu_: i uninstalled pulseaudio, reinstalled it, and now the speaker icon has *disappered*
<manu_> kinections: you can also run gnome-volume-control from console
<kinections> manu_: is there a way to restore the icon?
<elang> if my wireless and lan card dissapear on ubuntu. what should i do ?
<manu_> kinections: just a second..
<perlmonkey2> is the unity desktop now the default or did I accidently grab the notebook iso?
<grims> escott,ty very much... now i will reboot ... i'll tell u later
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604667/     if you want it. Keep in mind I have 2 monitors and a tablet, so yours will be smaller. But at least it's a reference for you
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: yeah get fatal error no screens found
<IdleOne> perlmonkey2: it is the default in 11.04
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, and my card was nvidia. That xorg is from 2007
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: yeah noted
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: i think if I play with this, I wil eventualy get it - but this got my further along the path then I have been - thanks
<manu_> kinections:  the speaker icon is created by the gnome-volume-control-applet
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, any time we can help!
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: maybe I will solve my touch pad sensitiviy problem as well
<manu_> kinections: you can try to run the gnome-volume-control-applet from the console to see if it exist in the system still.
<kinections> manu_: aparently, it is already running
<kinections> however, it does not show up
<fosbin_> 大家好
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, does your mouse cursor move when you're typing?
<manu_> kinections: rebooting / logout-login does not help to the problem?
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, I have lazy wrists ;) so I had to disable tapping to click on my touchpad.
<kinections> manu_: i'lltry it again, but i have done that at least once with no change
<trism> kinections: is indicator-sound installed?
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: i need to slow down the speed senstivity it is MUCH too sensensitive (ubuntu 10.10 on a netbook)
<palerider> good links for manual switching to ipv4 ver 11.04
<kinections> trism: noe, i'm installing now
<LadySerena> well Ubuntu Cloud Server is out since the GUI has basically nothing useful (same for other open source cloud solutions)
<LadySerena> but I think I can still use ubuntu server
<LadySerena> in proxmox
<Seven_Six_Two> Blue1, I believe you can just use the mouse settings.
<L0C4LH05T> can anyone here help me with isc-dhcp4? already asked in #ubuntu-server ... no reply --- getting Segmentation Fault
<Blue1> Seven_Six_Two: yeah I have played with that in the past, with no luck
<kinections> trism: it did not seem to help though, i'll restart just in case
<S4RY> elang: sudo lshw -class network , you could paste the result in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the link back here.
<kinections> or log in and out
<elang> ok S4RY
<GunnDawg> The text seems kinda blurry on my fresh install of 11.04 on my laptop, any clues why ?
<Blue1> okay need a break - thanks for all your help
<Chevy787> glasses?
<trism> kinections: is this in unity or standard gnome? if gnome you may need to add the indicator-applet to your panel
<kinections> trism: loging out and back in fixed it
<kinections> trism: thanks, it is unity
<GunnDawg> Chevy787, no not glasses, I have fine vision
<kinections> of course, this doesn't fix my surround sound issues , but its at least back to what was post upgrade :)
<Chevy787> GunnDawg, I'm really uncertain then, I'd say wait for a expert to help :s
<GunnDawg> ok
<kinections> if anybody knows how to get digital surround sound working.... it stopped working post 11.04 upgrade
<GunnDawg> I am still deciding if I wanna go back to 10.10 or not
<manu_> GunnDawg: have you checked the display drivers? you can run the "additional drivers" to find out if the chip vendor has non-gpl driver.
<GunnDawg> manu_, ok hang on
<subcool> can someone help me, or point me to a chanell that can help me with my x11vnc
<GunnDawg> manu_, no proprietary drivers in use
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know if you can get the translate page tool on chromium, or does firefox have one?
<manu_> GunnDawg: and the additional drivers can not find any?
<GunnDawg> nope
<GunnDawg> manu_, nope
<manu_> GunnDawg: are you using external monitor? is the monitor connected with the analog VGA cable?
<GunnDawg> just regular laptop monitor
<GunnDawg> no externals
<GunnDawg> manu_, it might be clearing up and im just tired, I dont know, just doesnt seem as clear and crisp as 10.10, could be me though
<Travis> Hello
<manu_> GunnDawg: are you using your native resolution with the display? (gnome-display-properties)
<Travis> I would like to know if I can use a printer, in Ubuntu, that's attached to my Belkin N600 router via the usbport.
<GunnDawg> manu_, I am using 1366 x 768 (16:9) and assuming its the default one
<escott> GunnDawg, it is a different font for 11.04
<escott> maybe you just don't like it as much
<escott> you could also check the subpixel rendering
<manu_> GunnDawg: What is your display chip vendor? (lspci | grep VGA)
<GunnDawg> possibly, lots of new stuff to get used to, not sure if I want to :(
<champ_> hello.I am running ubuntu10.10 32bit desktop edit on intel dual core2 duo  machine. i need help in upgrading to 11.04 using live cd.
<GunnDawg> manu_, Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<escott> GunnDawg, doubt it has anything to do with your graphics card. focus on dpi, subpixel rendering, and the font type
<GunnDawg> hmmm ok
<S4RY> !upgrade | champ_
<ubottu> champ_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<qbert_> my gconf keybindings no longer work with natty , has something changed ?
<hobomo> im trying to expand some partitions can anyone help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10785199#post10785199
 * stevem waves at ThomasB2k 
<tensa_zangetsu> i want to develop j2me apps for my nokia phone. best way to do it in ubuntu?
<notwen> Jcink, hey thanks for that ubantu help you gave me a few days ago, mind if I ask you a few questions?!
<tensa_zangetsu> i already know about eclipse
<stevem> eclipse obviously best choice
<manu_> GunnDawg: escott may be right. I do not know any settings for the Intel graphics on the laptop to help.
<tensa_zangetsu> what do i need to add to it? what about the sdk's?
<Jcink> notwen it was my pleasure, I love helping with open source things including ubuntu
<notwen> Jcink, thanks, I appreciate your attitude towards the open source movement.
<qbert_> tensa_zangetsu,  is it just a j2me app ?
<stevem> tensa_zangetsu: should have got a android :P
<qbert_> I would look on nokias site for the sdks, its not linux specific or anything
<tensa_zangetsu> yes, just j2me. my phone supports only j2me :(
<qbert_> tensa_zangetsu, yeah mine too
<tensa_zangetsu> am a student right now. lack of money. if i had i would get a nokia n900!
<tensa_zangetsu> qbert_: but i think the sdk's are specifically for windows
<GunnDawg> So are the majority of people switching over to 11.04 or keeping 10.10, or 10.04 ?
<dummylinux> hi all
<dummylinux> Going Into Powersave Mode
<notwen> bandb-eroticquil, nice
<uberfrau> .
<dummylinux> after i finished installing ubuntu
<dummylinux> help
<grims> escoot hda_analyser?
<qbert_> GunnDawg, I just switched, cant figure out why my keyboard shortcuts are disabled
<hobomo> GunnDawg, im sticking with 10.04
<bandb-eroticquil> notwen: nice
<grims> still not work
<qbert_> GunnDawg, other than that the new interfafce is really slick
<grims> alsa at max stat
<champ_> S4RY:is it possible to upgrade from desktop live cd bcoz just now i finished downloading it.
<GunnDawg> qbert_, I am just trying to re figure a lot of things out, and not being able to move that unity bar is annoying :(
<jimrew> how do you make a linux distro without respining and useing linux from scratch?
<stevem> unity gay as hell
<GunnDawg> I wanna start back up into developing python on a linux machine and just not sure if 11.04 is up to it, might have to stick with 10.10 not sure
<dummylinux> after i finished installing it gets into power safemode
<dummylinux> it doesn't even show up the ubuntu welcome screen
<dummylinux> help
<stevem> try learning C python blows
<GarryFre> The T key is entirely TOO close to the G key as I recently found out when I failed to end my business email with the word "Regards"
<jimrew> how do you make a linux distro without respining and useing linux from scratch?
<qbert_> GunnDawg, yeah and I can't figure out how to reorganize that bar
<GunnDawg> stevem, I do know C, I know most C languages and want to use python on linux ;)
<bluebomber> What is "C python"?
<bluebomber> GunnDawg: Do it. I like Python.
<notwen> bluebomber, stevem is a general idiot with no knowledge of code, ignore him
<bandb-eroticquil> notwen: should I switch to ubtunu?
<notwen> bandb-eroticquil, yes!
<bluebomber> And so does Ubuntu.
<qbert_> bluebomber, its the C version of the interpeter
<DMAN> o hai
<jimrew> how do you make a linux distro without respining and useing linux from scratch?
<stevem> so ThomasB2k hows life
<GunnDawg> bluebomber, well not all that long ago I wrote a front end tool to APT, as my fist attempt at a GUI with python, was pretty nice
<bandb-eroticquil> I've heard it's free and open source, but how free?
<html_inprogress> Stevem,  really why?? and is the same as windios ?
<grims> escott?
<stevem> with your erotic quiltz
<escott> grims, yes
<S4RY> champ_: which ubuntu live-cd version your in ?
<dummylinux> it doesn't even show up the ubuntu welcome screen
<ntr0py> Can someone help me to install the emgd intel graphics driver for natty?
<grims> escott what the tool?
<dummylinux> i just gets into Power Save Mode
<dummylinux> help with ubuntu install
<S4RY> *you're in.
<MustardCU> So it appears that anything that uses OpenGL 2 doesn't work on Ubuntu 11.04.  It was working before (i'm not sure if it worked or not all on 11.04 though) and I can still play games like Minecraft on my computer.  Additional drivers give me nothing.  Checking for updates gives me nothing and running error checks gives me nothing.  Anyone have any ideas?
<DMAN> I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, and i keep installing apps but when i reboot it erases everything i download and install, what am i doing wrong?
<grims> escott,hda_analyser?
<champ_> S4RY:ubuntu 11.04 desktop edit..
<escott> grims, hda_analyzer? http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<frank> Hello, can anybody here help me fix my synergy  config? :/
<grims> escott,thanks
<html_inprogress> bandb-eroticquil, ,,, first  what do you need / want to do /  and what do you have for hareware?
<hobomo> im trying to expand some partitions can anyone help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10785199#post10785199
<bandb-eroticquil> notwen: I heard that if you install ubuntu the ghost of steve ballmer will haunt you in your sleep
<DMAN> I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, and i keep installing apps but when i reboot it erases everything i download and install, what am i doing wrong?
<S4RY> champ_: thats the last version, so you can go ahead and make a fresh install.
<stevem> did you actually install it :P
<dummylinux> DMAN: I have different issue
<dummylinux> after i finished installing my desktop monitor gets into power save mode
<dummylinux> help
<dummylinux> need help with ubuntu install
<eiriksvin> im having trouble installing Tor in Natty, is there a smoother way?
<champ_> S4RY:u mean i can upgrade ?.
<DMAN> I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, and i keep installing apps but when i reboot it erases everything i download and install, what am i doing wrong?
<html_inprogress> DMAN,  whats your version?
<DMAN> the newest, 11.04
<tensa_zangetsu> DMAN: is that a live install? when you make the live install, there's an option to retain settings and installed apps on reboot or start afresh each time
<stevem> did you run the "INSTALLER" to install it
<grims> escott,this my conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/604676/,is there any clues to define alias snd-card-0 to snd-card-7?
<tensa_zangetsu> that might be your problem
<jimrew> how do you make a linux distro without respining and useing linux from scratch?
<DMAN> where is that option? i followed the guide on ubuntu
<stevem> jimrew: you rtfm
<html_inprogress> dummylinux,  so whats you need?
<DMAN> downloaded the installer
<jimrew> rtfm?
<dummylinux> html_inprogress: it gets into power save mode
<dummylinux> after i installed ubuntu
<dummylinux> help
<eiriksvin> can somone tell me how to install Tor on Natty?
<tensa_zangetsu> DMAN: what tool did you use? the startup disk creator gives you that option
<Desensitizerrr> Guys windows is terrible and sp1 broke my dual boot windows install so I am trying to back up every possible part of the bootloader related process
<gizmobay> I can't get compiz to work so I enabled the xorg-edgers ppa. If it doesn't work, is it easy to downgrade?
<DMAN> i used the Universal USB Installer like it said
<MustardCU> So it appears that anything that uses OpenGL 2 doesn't work on Ubuntu 11.04.  It was working before (i'm not sure if it worked or not all on 11.04 though) and I can still play games like Minecraft on my computer.  Additional drivers give me nothing.  Checking for updates gives me nothing and running error checks gives me nothing.  Anyone have any ideas?
<dummylinux> html_inprogress: ??
<escott> grims, the aliases should be fine. you just need the proper options line see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<S4RY> champ_: thats not an unupgrade ,its how you install a new version , so if you want to .. backup your files first , then go ahead and make a fresh install of the ubuntu version.
<tensa_zangetsu> gizmobay: shouldn't be too difficult. there's are directions on how to downgrade on the launchpad xorg edgers page
<Desensitizerrr> because I dont want to ruin how the computer boots which has happened in the past and I would like to attempt to copy the bootloader files over again after I reinstall to backup my boot situation
<gizmobay> thanks tensa_zangetsu
<S4RY> champ_: do you want a dual boot system !
<tensa_zangetsu> gizmobay: np. by the way what card?
<ajin> hi
<gizmobay> GeForece 7300LE
<escott> grims, try options snd-intel-hda model=acer if that doesn't work go back to model=auto or model=basic
<S4RY> hi
<bandb-eroticquil> does anyone want to start a vigilante mob with me for the purpose of arresting bill gates on charges of crimes avaunt humanity
<bandb-eroticquil> against*
<champ_> S4RY:buddy i have already ubuntu 10.10 installed alongside my windows 7..
<DMAN> I installed it onto my Flash drive with the Universal USB Installer
<escott> Desensitizerrr, you can just copy the mbr with dd
<stevem> yeah thats deff a live install then
<jimrew> how do you make a linux distro without respining and useing linux from scratch?
<gizmobay> the nvidia drivers don't work properly
<eiriksvin> can somone tell me how to install Tor on Natty?
<stevem> nvidia drivers are fine for me on ubuntu
<stevem> eiriksvin: google.com can
<Desensitizerrr> so does anyone know what I need to backup from the ubuntu/windows/etc file system in order to backup the bootloader for windows and linux completely?
<gizmobay> I tried 240 and it won't even boot
<tensa_zangetsu> Desensitizerrr: just use grub 2 and you won't have to worry about how to boot
<notwen> stevem, I like ubuntu because it's free an open source.
<S4RY> champ_: cool , so you just need to upgrade your 10.10 to 11.04 from-in 10.10.
<escott> Desensitizerrr, the only way you can backup stuff like that is dd
<stevem> notwen: really
<grims> ok
<eiriksvin> <stevem> thats a whole lot of no help
<OY1R> does ubuntu keep track of how many time's it has been booted up ?
<gizmobay> I went to 173 and it left a bar on the top
<champ_> S4RY:yes buddy
<bandb-eroticquil> I had a dream last night that I was on a romantic date with richard stallman
<tensa_zangetsu> gizmobay: proprietary drivers don't work? they are troublesome though if you ever upgrade the kernel
<stevem> hey ThomasB2k i want your babys
<escott> Desensitizerrr, you can get the windows mbr backup-ed up easily enough, grub is harder because it puts stuff in between the mbr and the partition table but grub is easily reinstalled
<S4RY> champ_: backed up your 10.10 files !
<gizmobay> tensa_zangetsu: nvidia drivers from the repo?
<champ_> S4RY:nope!
<jimrew> how do i make a linux distro?
<DMAN> I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, and i keep installing apps but when i reboot it erases everything i download and install, what am i doing wrong?
<DMAN> I installed it with Universal USB Installer
<S4RY> !backup | champ_
<ubottu> champ_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<eiriksvin> anyone got Tor working in Natty yet?
<redhandbr> hi everyone
<gizmobay> I've used since  7.04 and never had a prob on upgrades
<Desensitizerrr> escott what do you mean "is dd" also where are the locations of the bootloader?
<elang> S4RY, here the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/604678/
<redhandbr> what is the channel for off topic?
<tensa_zangetsu> gizmobay: you could try taking the latest drivers for your card from the nvidia website
<Desensitizerrr> escott *where is the location of the windows 7 bootloader files
<tensa_zangetsu> i used to have an nvidia card before i think the installation instructions are still the same
<Konata> thomasb2k do you know if ubuntu is better than kubuntu
<clu3> i am getting this boot error "failed to get i915 symbols graphics turbo " on my toshiba L645 right after i've successfully installed ubuntu and just restarted it
<tensa_zangetsu> Konata: ubuntu comes with gnome, kubuntu coms with kde
<bandb-eroticquil> I hacked my toaster to run ubuntu
<S4RY> elang: got it , ty. lets check it out ..
<clu3> any suggestions guys?
<DMAN> I installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, and i keep installing apps but when i reboot it erases everything i download and install, what am i doing wrong?
<tensa_zangetsu> Konata: depends on your preference
<gizmobay> yeah, I was going to do that and when I went to install it was on my encrypted home directory
<DMAN> I installed it with Universal USB Installer
<redhandbr> Hi guys. What is the channel for off topics?
<eiriksvin> anyone got Tor working in Natty yet?
<stevem> installing it to a flash drive = LIVE CD
<champ_> S4RY:thanks buddy .catch u later..
<bandb-eroticquil> anyone got tor working in natty yet
<Konata> its like a live cd
<Konata> but without
<Konata> the cd
<Konata> right?
<FloodBot1> Konata: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !anyone | eiriksvin bandb-eroticquil
<ubottu> eiriksvin bandb-eroticquil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<redhandbr> ls
<tensa_zangetsu> stevem: not necessarily. isn't it possible to do a full install to a pendrive or external hard disk? after all it's just a drive
<Konata> if i was flooding this place would be like new orleans after katrina
<xangua> !eneter | Konata
<xangua> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<S4RY> champ_: alright. after backing up ,the upgrading process is simple.
<stevem> considering he said he used the universal usb installer its definatly a live os
<tensa_zangetsu> stevem: yeah, that's true
<eiriksvin> Does anyone have any help installing Tor into Ubuntu 11.04 Natty?
<eiriksvin> clear enough?!
<bandb-eroticquil> crystal clear
<stevem> you boot the cd after burning it and run the installer
<ntr0py> what is the best way to run natty on poulsbo based boards?
<thegoodcushion> is there a decent monopoly game for Ubuntu?  Even a text mode thing would suit me
<S4RY> elang: so eth0 is there ..
<bandb-eroticquil> what are the pros to switching from ubuntu from windows
<ntr0py> I need intel poulsbo graphics support, but emgd gives me a dead screen when gdm starts
<xangua> !ot | bandb-eroticquil
<ubottu> bandb-eroticquil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bandb-eroticquil> to ubuntu*
<escott> Desensitizerrr, backing up and restoring an mbr isn't something i would recommend until after familiarizing yourself with the boot process a bit more, but grub is equally capable as windows mbr to start the windows boot which is really just chainloading the windows partition. grub just has an intermediate stage that gives graphical options and a minimal command line to boot linux
<GunnDawg> bandb-eroticquil, to many to list :)
<eiriksvin> Please Help me install Tor onto Ubuntu Version  11.04 Natty.
<hobomo> thegoodcushion, check out http://www.playdeb.net/software/Capitalism
<xangua> eiriksvin: sudo apt-get install tor
<stevem> USE GOOGLE
<stevem> it has most awnsers
<Konata> Man
<Konata> i hate tor anyway, slow ._.
<elang> S4RY, you find the problem ?
<eiriksvin> xangua thank you
<soapie> eiriksvin: you need to use tor's repos
<Konata> ThomasB2k do you have the answer to my question
<Konata> was asking about ubuntu/kubuntu
<Konata> wanna know your opinion
<ruge> hey folks, if i just installed Ubuntu 10 and I want to install drivers, is it best to upgrade my Ubuntu 10 first.. then install drivers?
<ThomasB2k> !ot | Konata
<ubottu> Konata: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Konata> How is that off topic
<xangua> Konata: this is a support, not opinion channel
<Konata> Do you choose me out of everyone else that comes here to say that to?
<OY1R> i suggest a clean install instead of an upgrade.
<eiriksvin> stevem i don't care about speed, i have a purpose for using Tor, besides my Mozilla Firefox runs 30 times faster... (just a few integer modifications:)
<ruge> OY1R: I chose to install Ubuntu 10.10. Updates refer to 10.10 updates, not moving to Ubuntu 11 updates.
<Rinkly> ay yo
<hobomo> im trying to expand some partitions can anyone help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10785199#post10785199
<Rinkly> i just updated my ubuntu
<ruge> OY1R: Trying to figure out if its best to update 10.10 first because I've had a lot of trouble installing ATI drivers.
<Rinkly> and my pc shited
<bandb-eroticquil> im having trouble porting my porn collection from mac to ubuntu. it says the files are invalid. any ideas?
<ruge> ROFL
<Rinkly> band'
<Rinkly> you need to create a batch file
<Rinkly> and make sure that porn gets over
<OY1R> ruge, should not matter
<DrManhattan> bandb-eroticquil, wipe the computer with the porn clean.
<Rinkly> my pc got fucked
<Rinkly> and it hurts nowe
<IdleOne> !language | Rinkly
<ubottu> Rinkly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: opensource drivers work pretty good with 2.6.38 kernel and mesa 7.10.1 (which are default on 11.04) atleast for older cards like my mobility radeon x2300
<Rinkly> oooops
<OY1R> i would just update, reboot and install the drivers,
<Rinkly> sounds like fun
<Rinkly> but i wouldnt know
<Rinkly> becuase my pc pooped when i installed it
<thegoodcushion> hobomo: thanks for the link.  Are there any active servers online?
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu: oh i c... hopefully this driver will work nicely with this HD6850 card
<ruge> :D
<ruge> ive had good exp. with the ATI cards of the past
<xaemonic> anyone know how i can acess the xchat setup?
<earwigs> you should always store your porn on an external HDD with NTFS
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: hd6850?! i want one of those! in that case you should regularly read www.phoronix.com
<earwigs> thats like p0rnaddict101
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: as far as i know 2d acceleration exists. mdoe setting (resolution) and compiz work out of the box
<tensa_zangetsu> so good news!
<Konata> (Rinkly) becuase my pc pooped when i installed it
<Konata> buddy, youre gonna have to clean it up
<tensa_zangetsu> but 3d acceleration is a bit sketchy
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu: yeah I got it purely for PC gaming but figured Ubuntu on an SSD would be much better for my system
<S4RY> elang: hold on , there is known bug with
<S4RY> product: PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<datgui> Is there a way to access a terminal from a livecd?
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu: atm im on a native 1280x960 res. its not good for the eyes :o
<hobomo> thegoodcushion, no clue, i was perusing playdeb yesterday and remembered seeing that app
<xangua> datgui: control+alt+t
<Konata> datgui, uh yeah, launch terminal
<tensa_zangetsu> datgui: yes. ctrl + alt + t
<datgui> I need to reinstall my bootloader because i restored windoes
<redhandbr> Does everyone have a solution for SiS 671 (ridiculous) graphic card? I know that there is a 2D driver, but, it don't play videos with a nice performance.
<Konata> Or that..
<datgui> thanks
<ruge> i hope one day i can totally know how ubuntu works ;D
<Konata> wait
<Konata> does system restore break grub?
<Konata> system restore on windows
<redhandbr> Konata: maybe.
<tensa_zangetsu> datgui: google for herman grub
<earwigs> ruge: if you use it, you'll learn
<redhandbr> Konata: i think, yes.
<ruge> earwigs: its like relearning the english language .. ive used Win all my life :(
<ruge> earwigs: but i can alrady see my PC performing WAY better now
<Konata> I would actually use ubuntu
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: well, you can help out with the opensource driver development! i'm planning to go work on that if i can
<Konata> if not for the fact that my laptop doesnt get along
<Konata> There's a bug with my dvd drive and with my brightness control
<Konata> and i just can't deal without brightness control
<ruge> damnit
<ruge> i always get a hash sum mismatch whenever i try to download something.
<earwigs> ruge: Yeah, its hard to go back to windows and its stop-start jitters after you've used Ubuntu for a while.
<earwigs> ruge: what version of windows did you start on?
<Konata> If anyone could help me identify the issue that would be absolutely lovely
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: bad internet connection?
<ruge> earwigs: Windows 3.0
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu, im using wireless broadband
<datgui> redhandbr: How do i reinstall the GRUB dual boot with a livecd?
<Konata> The issue occurs when I change the screen's brightness via function+BrghtUp or BrghtDown
<dummylinux> how do i disable power save mode . ubuntu gets into power save mode. the system is working only monitor is blank
<dummylinux> help
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu but i always get these bad hash errors :(
<Konata> or via the applet's slider
<xangua> !grub2 | datgui
<ubottu> datgui: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<earwigs> ruge: ah, you just missed the msdos days then. I can see how linux may feel abit forign.
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ruge> earwigs: well i used dos to install games ha
<Rugeinks> hi im back
<redhandbr> datgui: it exacly what ubottu said. =)
<ruge> o.O
<Konata> IdleOne, who was that directed at
<ruge> Rugeinks
<Rugeinks> yes
<IdleOne> Konata: the channel in general
<Konata> Oh
<Rugeinks> ?
<ruge> So yes, this is going to be troublesome to install these drivers if i keep getting hash errors :(
<Konata> IdleOne, is there a better channel than this to get support for a linux bug related to my hardware?
<Rugeinks> so whatup
<datgui> how do i open a terminal?
<IdleOne> Konata: you could try ##linux or ##hardware maybe
<Rugeinks> ubuntu for life
<earwigs> ruge: have you played around with the live CD at all?
<Rugeinks> XDDDD
<Konata> I'll try ##linux
<datgui> im in the livecd main menu
<Guest92976> sorry if I interupt any conversations but I would like to know what happens when you choose the install alongside your current os option when installing ubuntu from a usb drive. I made a seperate partition for ubuntu but I don't know if it is using it. It isn't showing up as free space in the windows disk manager. if anybody can clear this up i appreciate it.
<ruge> earwigs: nah, i just installed 10.10 on this desktop and now learning :)
<xangua> datgui: control+ált+t
<tensa_zangetsu> Konata: ubuntuforums.org
<datgui> do i go into try ubuntu without installing xangua?
<Rugeinks> dude you interupted my conversation
<redhandbr> we aren't paid to give support Konata. i'm sorry.
<Rugeinks> NOOOO
<abhinav_singh> i ahve just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 but it is saying that you dnt have hardware required to run unity ..why is so ? i have intel core i3 processor with 3 gb ram..any help guys
<ruge> earwigs: was kinda hopig it wouldnt uhh... be that hard to install drivers xD
<earwigs> datgui: applications > accessories > terminal, or ctrl+alt+t
<ruge> abhinav_singh: video card?
<datgui> earwigs under try ubuntu right?
<S4RY> elang: sudo iwconfig , please.
<abhinav_singh> no i dnt have video card
<Rugeinks> boooom
<earwigs> ruge: well, the great thing about ubuntu and the liveCD is, you shouldnt need to install any drivers to do some basic computing.
<Rugeinks> booooooooooooom
<Rugeinks> i hate ubuntuu'
<xangua> abhinav_singh: no video card, no acceleration, no unity
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: would be better to use 11.04. since your card is ultra new. and 11.04 has 2.6.38 kernel which has better support for your hw
<Rugeinks> its hard
<IdleOne> !ot > Rugeinks
<ubottu> Rugeinks, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> Rugeinks: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> Rugeinks: stop
<grims> im give up maybe i should install natty or lucid
<earwigs> ruge: any for anyone who's been tormented by microsoft and their "must install 101 drivers before you can do anything" philosophy, its really exciting.
<elang> S4RY, its not appear
<abhinav_singh> how to check through command line if i have video card or not xangua
<redhandbr> earwigs: i agree with you
<Rugeinks> holy crap
<tensa_zangetsu> abhinav_singh: you should be able to. core i3 has intel hd graphics and i'm pretty sure it's capable of running that
<ruge> really? i just did some light browsing and found that ppl recommending me to install 10.10
<S4RY> elang:how come ! .. sudo iwconfig
<DasEi> abhinav_singh: sure you have, how could you read text otherwise ? lspci | grep vga
<grims> escott,i change model=acer/acer-aspire/basic none works
<ruge> or is that people using 11 who hate unity?
<abhinav_singh> tensa_zangetsu:  but i am not able to do man
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: probably bcos unity has some issues
<redhandbr> tensa_zangetsu: core i3 dont have integrated graphic card, only for core i5 or higher.
<earwigs> ruge: the thing that ultimatly won me over to ubuntu was that you can throw in the live CD and jump on the internet in a matter of seconds without installing drivers or any other crap
<Rugeinks> what can i get out of ubuntu
<Rugeinks> ahence to windows 7
<ruge> tensa_zengetsu: i know about reverting back to ubuntu classic
<datgui> can somebody help me reinstall GRUB?
<datgui> Im confused
<grims> escott,maybe i should get natty
<ruge> earwigs: yes! also.. when i plug in my phone, Windows takes 30 sec to 1 min to initialise connection, ubuntu is immediate.
<IdleOne> !grub2 | datgui
<ubottu> datgui: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<datgui> which command prompt do i use?
<earwigs> ruge: yep
<S4RY> elang: you mean .. it shows ' eth0      no wireless extensions.
<datgui> ubuntu wont boot
<tripelb> OK I got my microphone to work in skype. now how about the video. I have been searching before I asked. And reading. -- I have a logitech quickcam for notebooks. 10.04  -- thanks
<Rugeinks> uh widows 7 or ubuntu
<Rugeinks> whats the diffs
<Jordan_U> datgui: What happens when you try to boot?
<DasEi> Rugeinks: a highly customised, personal sys, but put general questions to ##linux or ubuntu-offtopic
<Rugeinks> then wtf is this
<ruge> You know what, I might try installing Ubuntu 11 then. Ill keep my XP install on this drive for a rainy day (to play certain games on steam) but ill live with ubuntu 11
<tensa_zangetsu> redhandbr: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_i3#Core_i3
<IdleOne> Rugeinks: There are plenty of comparison blogs online. Do you have a specific Ubuntu support question?
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: XP install? what was the use of a really new dx11 card?
<S4RY> elang: sudo iwlist scan
<Rugeinks> idleone i just want to get the big picture of it
<datgui> Jordan_U: I just restored Windows, so Windowa boots.
<elang> S4RY, ok
<IdleOne> Rugeinks: www.ubuntu.com has all the info you want in that case
<earwigs> ruge: yeah, im not a fan of duel boot, got 2 seperate systems for games and work
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu: i cant get my games to run on DX11
<ruge> tensa_zangetsu: i dont know why :(
<Jordan_U> datgui: Then follow the link from ubottu for restoring grub after a Windows install.
<ruge> earwigs: i only have 1 PC so I have to lve with this one
<earwigs> ruge: :P
<Rugeinks> is porn still supported on Ubuntu
<ruge> earwigs: its a good PC tho, im happy wiht it... quad core AMD with 8gb ddr2, 30GB SSD and 1GB HD6850
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: driver problems? could be
<datgui> Jordan_U: In which terminal do I type these commands in?
<ruge> i just hope ubuntu can run like lightning on it with games running on WINE
<earwigs> ruge: Yeah a good games system
<Jordan_U> datgui: gnome-terminal while booted into a liveCD.
<ruge> ill be back guys, lunch time. so in a nutshell should I just go for Win7/Ubuntu 11 dual boot then???
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: with your config. not a problem at all. although it depends on what kind of games you're talking about. wine support for dx9 ain;t perfect yet.
<DasEi> ruge: which g-card do you use ?
<earwigs> ruge: yep, or you can throw ubuntu on a USB stick
<datgui> Jordan_U: So do i just run a terminal under "Try Ubuntu without installing"?
<ruge> DasEi: ATi HD6850
<grims> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604684/
<Jordan_U> datgui: Yes.
<ruge> cool, well i want the fastest OS for my primary.. which is ubuntu so thats going on the SS
<ruge> ill be back :)
<tensa_zangetsu> ruge: yes, seems best. although unity might give you problems, so i'd recommend using classic gnome or kde. kde rocks!
<oddie> do you guys like the Ubuntu 11 gui ?
<DasEi> ruge: that's not worse, but in general nvidia is better supported for 3d apps
<xangua> !ot | oddie
<ubottu> oddie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<renata> oddie: quicly. yes. =)
<brewster> how do i make the sidebar in natty not autohide?
<tensa_zangetsu> DasEi: well, actually it's better supported for video acceleration. vdpau is good. and flash for linux supports vdpau video acceleration on nvidia and broadcom crystal hd cards
<renata> brewster: nice question. preferences options will be available on 11.10
<xangua> brewster: install compiz setting manager and configure the unity plugin
<brewster> i know i did it before but i just don't know what i did
<xangua> renata: read above ;)
<dummylinux> help with dell monitor and ubuntu
<tripelb> hi how do I turn my webcam on?
<brewster> ok ty
<DasEi> tensa_zangetsu: there is some effort going on and good to know some steps, but that won't kope with nvidia's propitary, nor ?
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: logitech right?
<dummylinux> after i installed ubuntu.i restart the pc and it gets into power save mode help
<dummylinux> after i installed ubuntu.i restart the pc and it gets into power save mode help
<dummylinux> it doesn't like dell monitor or sth?
<brewster> tripelb: i use kamoso
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, yes.
<DasEi> dummylinux: screensaver just ?
<tensa_zangetsu> DasEi: that's with the proprietary driver.
<dummylinux> DasEi: i didn't see the screen at all
<dummylinux> help
<renata> dummylinux:  what is your graphic card?
<dummylinux> what is wrong with stupid dell monitor?
<tripelb> brester, what does that mean err brewster
<brewster> it's a program
<brewster> in the software center
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: this page (http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl/linux/logitech-webcams) might help
<Konata> dummylinux, I have a dell monitor and it likes to do that too
<dummylinux> Konata: ttp://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-t3500/pd
<Konata> specifically after being plugged in, amusingly
<renata> dummylinux: answer to me. what is your graphic card?
<elang> S4RY, yes sudo iwconfig says no network extention
<Konata> not the same monitor as mine
<Konata> But alright
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, clicked on page
<teddyroosebelt1> Greetings, Did Truecrypt stop hosting the .deb file in its downloads page?
<dummylinux> i renata ttp://www.dell.com/us/business/p/precision-t3500/pd << don't know
<dummylinux> i'm using that pc
<tripelb> referred me to this http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices
<dummylinux> i don't know how to check graphics card
<DasEi> dummylinux: also check syslog or dmesg | tail           for hints
<renata> dummylinux: let me see
<tripelb> referred me to this http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices tensa_zangetsu
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: what was your model again? i know it's logitech, what's the other stuff in it's name?
<S4RY> elang: ifconfig eth0 up , and could yu please paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com .
<renata> dummylinux: i think that ubuntu does not show any image because of nvidia quadro or ati firepro
<iSkorup> Hi
<renata> dummylinux: yes, ubuntu support it, but i think that it only works using proprietary drivers from nvidia or ati
<dummylinux_> renata: ?
<asmodeus> how do you turn on the cool 3d effects in 11.04 Classic?
<dummylinux_> sorry disconected
<dummylinux_> any fix renata ?
<datgui> Jordan_U: When I use apt-get the livecd freaks out.
<quint> so, how do i install java runtime environment using apt-get ?
<datgui> The GUI flashea.
<Roblah> Is 11.04 worth gettin
<xangua> asmodeus: compiz --replace
<quint> and mozilla plugin
<renata> dummylinux_: try installing the proprietary driver for nvidia or ati (depending of your graphic card manufacuter)
<Jordan_U> datgui: What step are you on and define "freaks out"?
<xangua> quint: restricted-extras install the opeen source java
<dummylinux_> hi
<dummylinux_> anyone?
<Roblah> Hi
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: did you check if any program can access the webcam? try cheese. if that doesn't work, open up a terminal and type: "ls /dev/video*"
<datgui> Jordan_U: When I try to use apt-get GRUB, Ubuntu asks me a Y/N question, I type Y and Ubuntu has a seizure.
<datgui> :S
<asmodeus> xangua: is that permanent?
<quint> how to install java runtime ?
<tensa_zangetsu> datgui: i think you installed grub1.......
<dummylinxu> any help?
<xangua> !java | quint
<ubottu> quint: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Roblah> Well uh ya so 11.04 should I get it or a diff version
<tensa_zangetsu> quint: i think you can use openjdk-jre. try the software center else synaptic
<datgui> tensa_zangetsu: Huh?
<quint> thanks!
<quint> :)
<xangua> Roblah: use what you want
<tensa_zangetsu> datgui: did you do apt-get install grub or just apt-get grub?
<Roblah> Your guys opinion
<Jordan_U> datgui: What guide are you using?
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, cheese worked. I can try it again.
<Roblah> xangua: What do you use
<datgui> tensa_zangetsu: apt-get grub
<xangua> !ot | Roblah
<ubottu> Roblah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xangua> i use what i want
<datgui> Jordan_U: the one at the bottom
<datgui> for using windows as a bootloader
<morenobombado22> hi everyone from germany
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: for me it says invalid operation. how did it actually do something in your case?
<Jordan_U> datgui: Please tell me the exact link.
<Roblah> That was ubuntu related
<datgui> Jordan_U: The one Ubottu gave me.
<datgui> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, cheese works. But it makes me want to get a webcam with not such a fuzzy picture. Is that the best it can do or is cheese limited?
<morenobombado22> you have a pussy. i have a dick. so what is the problem? let's do it quick!
<Jordan_U> datgui: apt-get is not mentioned anywhere on that page.
<xangua> !ops | morenobombado22
<ubottu> morenobombado22: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<tripelb> ty xangua
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | morenobombado22
<ubottu> morenobombado22: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<datgui> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<datgui> sorry
<datgui> Also, I know
<datgui> the terminal says that grub is not installed Jordan_U
<B0g4r7> What's the proper way to add the GUI layer to an existing installation of Ubuntu Server (10.04)?
<Jordan_U> datgui: What command gives you that error?
<elang> S4RY, i mean wireless not ethernet
<B0g4r7> I tried apt-get installing Xorg, but I can't find the proper way to invoke it.
<B0g4r7> I tried sudo telinit 5, and that had no effect.
<tripelb> logitech webcam, cheese works. But it makes me want to get a webcam with not such a fuzzy picture. Is that the best it can do or is cheese limited?
<B0g4r7> just sudo Xorg locks the system up good.
<DasEi> B0g4r7: sudo apt-get install gdm or ubuntu-desktop for additional soft (metapackage)
<Roblah> !ot | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<S4RY> elang: alright , in terminal type .. nm-tool
<DasEi> B0g4r7: gdm already installed ?
<serio_> can someonen tell me the syntax to open a photo from the command line?
<zroysch> So I just tried upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10, my upgrade says about 4 minutes remaining and its said this for about 5 hours now. The last line in the terminal is: Installing new version of config file /etc/init/mysql.conf ... What to do?
<datgui> Jordan_U: grub
<tripelb> logitech webcam cheese works. not skype. 10.04 quickcam for notebooks. any hints. roblah what did I do?
<DasEi> B0g4r7: sudo service gdm start, if so
<datgui> Jordan_U: I cant follow the guide
<Jordan_U> datgui: That's part of the instructions for restoring grub legacy. You aren't using grub legacy.
<B0g4r7> :checks:
<rageinside> i can only see availble networks in wicd, not the default connections manager, instead it says "wireless is disabled", im using 11.04 with broadcom driver activated
<datgui> ah
<Jordan_U> datgui: Follow the guide for restoring grub2.
<datgui> Jordan_U: i cant
<S4RY> elang: does the output says : State: Connected !
<Roblah> tripelb: I asked what version I should get and someone gave me a stupid message
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: don't think it's a problem with cheese cos my webcam works well. maybe it' blurred because it's out of focus or something? for my logitech webcam, i could rotate the lens and it would blur/sharpen depending on the direction. bad lighing may also be an issue. or driver problem.
<datgui> Jordan_U: when i type mount | tail -1 i get a weird output
<Jordan_U> datgui: Weird in what way?
<B0g4r7> Installing gdm now.  thx.
<datgui> Jordan_U: it says "gvfs-daemon on /home/ubuntu/.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
<datgui> does that make any sense?
<Jordan_U> datgui: Yes.
<datgui> btw this is an 11.04 livedvd
<datgui> what do i do with that output Jordan_U ?
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, I think it's a cheap fuzzy one. There's a button on top that clicks but does nothing I can tell. -- now for skype. How to get it working? Do you know if I can test it without making a call or with a test call?
<serio__> anyone know the syntax to open a photo from cl?
<Jordan_U> datgui: Those instructions aren't very good. Just run "mount" rather than "mount | tail -1" to see all of the lines. (Do *not* paste them directly into this channel though).
<datgui> so Jordan_U what exactly do i type
<tensa_zangetsu> serio_ : program_name filename
<datgui> right now i have a fresh terminal
<datgui> nothing on it
<tensa_zangetsu> serio_: only i don't know what program opens photos
<serio__> tensa_zangetsu: alright
<elang> S4RY, no state disconnected
<Jordan_U> datgui: "mount".
<tensa_zangetsu> serio_: what i told you was basically useless
<DasEi> datgui: just enter mount in terminal and copy output to :
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<datgui> ok Jordan_U i typed mount
<datgui> now what?
<serio__> tensa_zangetsu: so what do i do?
<datgui> i cant DasEi i am on try ubuntu livedvd so
<serio__> tensa_zangetsu: i got this wetab
<Jordan_U> datgui: Copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us a link.
<serio__> dont know the program
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: open skype options and go to video. there's a dropdown box to select your camera. so first thing is to check if your camera shows up there. if so, click "test now"
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, my webcam is 640x480 only.
<datgui> Jordan_U: i cant
<DasEi> datgui: I don't want to disturb Jordan_U; you can pastebin from livecd , just click the first address of above factoid
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: ah ok. you might also want to get v4l2ucp. allows you to change various camera options like brightness, bla bla bla.
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, how do you get to skype options.
<datgui> ok i clicked on firefox DasEi
<datgui> and ubuntu freaks out
<shagywashere> how do I access my encrypted home directory from a Live CD?
<datgui> why does this happen?
<tensa_zangetsu> right click on skype icon in the indicator place and select options
<serio__> tensa_zangetsu: thanks
<tensa_zangetsu> or just open skype and ctrl + o
<Jordan_U> datgui: Please don't ever say that something "freaked out" again. It's useless as a description. Please tell us what you actually saw.
<DasEi> datgui: freaks out means ?
<datgui> Sorry.
<DasEi> ah
<tensa_zangetsu> serio_: cool! but doesn't that come with a meego based os? shouldnt you be able to see photos anyway?
 * DasEi leans back, stops confusing
<Bulldog> i removed fglrx and installed ati drivers  then it rebooted and now gnome session wont load. i tried to reinstall gnome shell even tried reinstall unity  using recovery console   restarted many times but no session will load i just get the login screen   ... how do i fix this ?
<datgui> Jordan_U: The screen flashes multiple times,and then everything dissapears.
<rageinside> i can only see availble networks in wicd, not the default connections manager, instead it says "wireless is disabled", im using 11.04 with broadcom driver activated
<tensa_zangetsu> removed fglrx and installed ati drivers???? fglrx ARE the proprietary ati drivers
<Jordan_U> datgui: OK. Do you have another computer that you can burn a CD from?
<pfifo> how do I get a 32 bit version of a library?
<shagywashere> anyone know how to access my encrypted home folder from a live cd? ubuntu won't boot up and I need to re install, but need to backup some files
<xangua> rageinside: you cant use wicd and neetwork manager at the same time if that is what you ask
<datgui> Jordan_U: I could burn it from my windows os
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, control-o FTW -- how would anyone know?
<html_inprogress> is there a app that i can make iso?
<datgui> but no i dont
<Bulldog> tensa_zangetsu i used the ati one on the website
<datgui> the live cds i made in the past worked fine
<Jordan_U> datgui: Burning it from Windows is fine. Do you mind burning another CD? It's not required but will make things much easier for you.
<rageinside> xangua: network manager does not see any networks, so I installed wicd and I can connect to networks but i'd rather use network manager
<Lesterwood> what is keeping linux from being a common desktop os
<elang> S4RY, its say state disconnected.
<Lesterwood> what barriers are keeping it from being adopted?
<datgui> Jordan_U: Sure, you think it is the dvd's fault?
<shagywashere> anyone know how to access my encrypted home folder from a live cd? ubuntu won't boot up and I need to re install, but need to backup some files
<Jordan_U> !ot | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zroysch> So I just tried upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10, my upgrade says about 4 minutes remaining and its said this for about 5 hours now. The last line in the terminal is: Installing new version of config file /etc/init/mysql.conf ... What to do?
<DasEi> shagywashere: http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs/#Live
<tensa_zangetsu> Bulldog: did you follow the proper procedure for uninstalling and installing?http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:Installation_Documentation
<Jordan_U> datgui: No, I just think that it would be easier for you to use a CD called Super GRUB2 Disk which will automate most of the process.
<shagywashere> DasEi, thanks
<datgui> Jordan_U: Where can I find a link? :D
<logost> would someone be able to answer questions regarding iptables regarding using my ubuntu as a gateway or is there a more appropriate channel?
<Jordan_U> datgui: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<DasEi> logost: just ask and see
<Bulldog> tensa_zangetsu yeah those commands are what i used
<tensa_zangetsu> Lesterwood: people's don't move my cheese behaviour. they know windows want to use only windows. hardware support is another problem. not linux's fault but happens. and of course some software isn't available for gnu/linux
<Lesterwood> ah
<Lesterwood> i see
<Lesterwood> hardware support IS a issue
<angelic> After all the stuff I went through to get this msi wifi driver's working.. I just updated ubuntu and now my wifi is gone AGAIN XD
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, did it all. tested video. video does not show in skype. lists my cam as USB Camera (046d:08dd) (/dev/video0)
<angelic> now I am trying to reinstall the drivers and hope that works.. wtf?
<tensa_zangetsu> tripelb: since it lists your cam, should work. when you say video doesn't show, it doesn't show at all or there are problems with it?
<tripelb> tensa_zangetsu, it stays black after the word test vanishes (after I click on it)
<Lesterwood> tensa_zangetsu, is advertising and publicity a issue?
<angelic> working again.. thats fucking crazy.
<Cr3al> is there some sort of mouse calibration? i noticed that with the newest version of ubuntu, i have to move the curse beyond what i want to actually click on
<IdleOne> angelic: no cursing please
<angelic> Sorry.
<S4RY> elang: make sure your wireless router is on along with your pc wi-fi switch.
<Jordan_U> datgui: Documentation is here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk . You'll want to boot from Super GRUB2 Disk then choose the "Detect any GRUB2 installation (even if mbr is overwritten)" option, which should bring up another menu with only a single option like "Load /boot/grub/core.img from (hd0,5)". Select that and it should boot Ubuntu from your hard drive.
<tensa_zangetsu> Lesterwood: yeah that's true as well. most people just aren't aware that there's a better alternative
<Lesterwood> is there a reason linux dosen't invest more in ads
<Jordan_U> datgui: Once you're booted into Ubuntu on your hard drive just run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc -pcritical". And it will be fixed permanently.
<Jordan_U> Lesterwood: This is a channel for Ubuntu support questions. Please move other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<xangua> !ot | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DasEi> Lesterwood: wrong place here for generic questions, but money ? ubu is free
<DasEi> Lesterwood: or ##linux
<tensa_zangetsu> DasEi: true, but canonical does make money somehow. i think.
<alex_> Revenue	$30 million (2009)[3]
<alex_> yep
<cntrational> X -configure fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/MBqYfNyR What do I do?
<user-name> hi every body
<istiaque> I new user in linux / ubuntu 11.4, But i can not play any video?plz helpme.
<Jordan_U> !codecs | istiaque
<ubottu> istiaque: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> istiaque: sudo apt-get install vlc ubuntu-restricted-extras
<crash1hd> Is there a way to install new video drivers without rebooting? linux is supposed to be knowen for not having to reboot?
<freezway> crash1hd, install, log out, then log in
<freezway> should do it i think
<DasEi> crash1hd: sure, just restart gdm
<tensa_zangetsu> freezway: i don't think that works.
<crash1hd> DasE1, how?
<DasEi> crash1hd: sudo service gdm restart  (logs you out)
<freezway> tensa_zangetsu, depends on wether it needs X or the system to be rebooted
<crash1hd> DasE1, ok and to login?
<tensa_zangetsu> crash1hd: what i used to do before was ctrl + alt + f1. run "sudo service gdm stop". gnome stops. uninstall old driver if any. install new driver. then "sudo service gdm start"
<crash1hd> or does it auto login
<cntrational> crash1hd: you'll be taken back to the login screen
<DasEi> crash1hd: it will re-log in
<S4RY> elang: lspci , and look in the line ' PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection ' for and ID like (rev 02) .
<DasEi> crash1hd: sudo service gdm stop, then start also works
<crash1hd> Thanks all :) will try it (going to try logging out now)
<elang> S4RY, the chronology : my laptop froze up, so i press power button to turn off the laptop. when i power on my laptop again my wireless and lan were gone. i want to repair it
<istiaque>  I am new user in linux/ ubuntu 11.4 ,Now I can not write bangli here, How can write  Bangali.plz hela me.
<crash1hd> ok went to do logout got this Some software updates wont apply until the computer next restarts
<crash1hd> the only thing I have done is changed video drivers
<DasEi> crash1hd: only new kernels require reboot
<S4RY> elang: ifconfig wlan0 up
<crash1hd> So I am guessing that logout doesnt work trying shell way now :)
<cntrational> istiaque: "please", not "plz"
<Intel_iX> Is it normal for flash not to install with the installer?
<Intel_iX> Or is that a bug.
<DasEi> Intel_iX: yes, legal reasons
<Intel_iX> I mean, flash is barred from installing.
<istiaque>  I am new user in linux/ ubuntu 11.4 ,Now I can not write bangli here, How can write  Bangali.please helpme.
<DasEi> Intel_iX: yes, legal reasons
<cheater53> hi, can someone help me please? i've got a serious problem. i'm on a ubuntu 10.04 live dvd, and it just started acting weird. The dvd-rom is churning uncontrollably. I went to the shell and typed in "ls" and it's sitting there doing nothing.
<elang> S4RY, sudo iwconfig wlan0 up ==> no network extention
<Intel_iX> Um, that's not open source....
<cntrational> istiaque: and "bengali"
<Intel_iX> How do I get around the flash block?
<crash1hd> hmm this is the error I get when I run sudo gdm restart http://pastie.org/1876851
<DasEi> Intel_iX: flashplugin-nonfree or ubuntu-restricted-extras for a collections of related codecs
<xangua> Intel_iX: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tensa_zangetsu> crash1hd: try "sudo service gdm start"
<tensa_zangetsu> which i think is the new way of doing it
<DasEi> y
<crash1hd> ok will try
<daniel32708> There is a very annoying bug with compiz and unity. When you enable the ''screenshot'' plugin in compiz and take a shot, the rendered png image will look bluish. I have read the forums and is documented, but has anyone found a fix ? (not disabling the unity compluz plugin)
<pfifo> how do I get a 32 bit version of a library? I copied liblua* from a 32bit install, but there has to be a better solution than this, I feel like i kludged my system
<gsr> anyone else having this problem: updated to 11.04 (ended up doing a clean install from CD).  In both unity and gnome2, there are times where I get "stuck" in a focused window, and can't move to any other window.
<crash1hd> haha I think you ment restart
<crash1hd> hmm sudo service gdm start shows its pid and sudo service gdm restart says process doesnt exsist
<crash1hd> or unknown instance to be exact
<datgui> Jordan_U: Is the download supposed to weigh 1.4 mbs? :0
<Jordan_U> datgui: Yes.
<DasEi> crash1hd: sudo service gdm stop
<datgui> So I just burn it to a DVD, Jordan_U ?
<lwizardl> where do i find the settings on the mouse? system -> pref -> mouse isn't fixing it. i have to click the corner of a folder to open it
<crash1hd> DasEi, hmm sudo service gdm start
<crash1hd> ugg
<crash1hd> stop: Unknown instance:
<crash1hd> restart: Unknown instance:
<Jordan_U> datgui: Yes, if that's all you have.
<DasEi> crash1hd: using gnome ?
<crash1hd> and start shows gdm start/running, process 5492
<Bulldog> how do i use cp command to copy the whole of ubuntu filesystem
<datgui> Thanks.
<crash1hd> DasEi, I would assume so
<datgui> sup
<crash1hd> DasEi, yeah it says about gnome
<crash1hd> in system
<gskellig> im going to get yelled at for asking such a stupid question but
<pfifo> Bulldog, probbally "cp -a" but it depends on what your doing
<gskellig> how can I link command to a clickable icon
<gskellig> i dont want to run it in terminal and type it in every time
<gskellig> a shortcut so to speak
<pfifo> gskellig, create a launcher
<gskellig> ah thanks
<gskellig> i was having trouble figuring out exactly what to google for
<Bulldog> pfifo well seeing as i cant log in to a session im in recovery console and want to copy all the filesystem to my slave drive so i can reinstall ubuntu
<DasEi> Bulldog: better use rsync -Pr
<pfifo> Bulldog, youll want to do it from a livecd
<pfifo> Bulldog, rsync is better for what your doing
<Bulldog> ok
<DasEi> pfifo: why not from init1 ?
<pfifo> although cp will work too, most of the time
<DasEi> rsync is faster, does checking and is resumable
<pfifo> DasEi, upstart dosent have runlevels
<B0g4r7> bulldog, you might also consider consider using tar to copy a filesystem.
<DasEi> pfifo: has, f.e. single-user mode is init 1
<DasEi> pfifo: can try : sudo init 1
<Bulldog> B0g4r7  tar  like a zip folder ?
<pfifo> DasEi, i always prefer to mount my old and new partitions in /mnt on a livecd or different install so that I dont end up copying the contents of /mnt/ to /mnt/
<pfifo> DasEi, I know it dosent actually do that, but it generates a warnning message an my brain compiles with -Werror
<DasEi> pfifo: unless dd for a clone, you can copy from one drive to another native
<crash1hd> Ugg had to bight the bullet and reboot
<crash1hd> going to try those commands now :)
<B0g4r7> tar -pc my_files | tar -pxC /path/to/destination
<keeeev> please can anyone tell me how to remove this unity and get stock gnome back?
<pfifo> DasEi, i guess its just a habit, i would never attempt to `cp -a /* /mnt/`
<DasEi> keeeev: sure, power-button > preferences > set default to gnome-classic
<DasEi> keeeev: can set it under loginscreen
<josue> I Just installed ubuntu 11.04 in my inspiron 1318, everything is working fine but whenver I use an SD card, it doesnt seem to work
<keeeev> ok logging out
<DasEi> pfifo: yes, and for dd changes in filesystem can be a problem
<crash1hd> ok that worked lol so I have no idea why
<crash1hd> it didnt work before
<DasEi> crash1hd: prbly a child-pid
<pfifo> DasEi, who said anything about dd?
<DasEi> pfifo: me above
<crash1hd> DasEi, how would I have checked into that?
<DasEi> crash1hd: htop or ps
<bellanight> hello how do i fix this?     ERROR:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_vendetta-online_ubuntu.list'
<pfifo> DasEi, dd isnt appropriate for copying files
<crash1hd> DasEi, htop is cool :)
<DasEi> pfifo: right, but for cloning hd's, let's stop that
<html_inprogress> can i raid, a sata and a ide hdd?
<crash1hd> DasEi, but how would I know it was a child process
<html_inprogress> is there a app that i can make iso?
<mattwj2002> hi all
<html_inprogress> hi
<DasEi> html_inprogress: iso from what ?
<mattwj2002> well I am upgrading to 11.04 :D
<pfifo> how do I get a 32 bit version of a library? I copied liblua* from a 32bit install, but there has to be a better solution than this, I feel like i kludged my system
<bellanight> hello
<mattwj2002> hi bellanight
<DasEi> pfifo: you are using 64 bit ?
<MK`> When I play most flash videos I get white boxes overlayed on parts of it, what causes this? :(
<josue> I Just installed ubuntu 11.04 in my inspiron 1318, everything is working fine but whenver I use an SD card, it doesnt seem to work, been seaching on the forums and its suppose to work without doing anything but in my it doesnt
<html_inprogress> i bought this old game,, command and conquer red alert 2 ,,, and i was thinking if i could mount it
<pfifo> DasEi, yes
<bellanight> hello how do i fix this?     ERROR:root:could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_vendetta-online_ubuntu.list'
<bellanight> I want to get rid of it i don't want it
<html_inprogress> josue,  is this ur pc?
<josue> yes
<html_inprogress> josue, http://www.amazon.com/Dell-Inspiron-2-0GHz-Premium-Pacific/dp/B001MK75Y6
<pfifo> html_inprogress, try this `sudo mount -o loop "/path/to/RA2.iso" /mnt` and then run the installer like this `wine /mnt/setup.exe`
<josue> it is
<Snoopik> Good day, everybody! Problem: when installing Ubuntu 11.04 server error: Can not mount / loop0. What is it and how to solve the problem?
<bikcmp> hi all, i'm on an hp mini 110.  I upgraded from ubuntu 10 to 11 the other day.  I've noticed my networking (wireless) speeds are honestly complete crap now.  I'm getting barely 56 kbps.
<bikcmp> did it play with my networking drivers?
<pfifo> html_inprogress, if you have the actual cd the the first command changes to `sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt`
<DasEi> pfifo: liblua* is not precise, but there for 64 bit in repo, too, wrong version ?
<crash1hd> thanks all :)
<DasEi> html_inprogress: yes, can softraid ide/ata mix
<pfifo> DasEi, no no, you didnt answer the REAL question, how do I get a 32bit version of a library
<DasEi> pfifo: you could use getlibs, but I'm not a friend of it, why is it needed ?
<DasEi> !info getlibs
<ubottu> Package getlibs does not exist in natty
<DasEi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<pfifo> DasEi, because im a programmer
<DasEi> right then, own risk, can bork the sys , pfifo
<DasEi> html_inprogress: did you want to make an image or mount it ?
<Bulldog> cant find my disk and debian 6 wont recognise a dam usb stick
<DasEi> Bulldog: ubuntu here; sudo fdisk -l    ?
<pfifo> DasEi, ok that page looks like what i need
<pfifo> thanks
<DasEi> np
<Bulldog> DasEi that command doesnt see usb stick on debian  but im using ubuntu recovery console to download new ubuntu iso
<pfifo> DasEi, just fyi, RA2 cd is copy protected, you cant legally make an iso image, and dd wount work
<DasEi> Bulldog: mm, no good sign;  lsusb ?
<nowat> Bulldog lsusb?
<nowat> err, what DasEi said
<DasEi> pfifo: I haven't seen a single answer from html_inprogress
<Bulldog> DasEi  seems like it turned on the device ...
<DasEi> Bulldog: seen in sudo fdisk -l nnow ?
<Blue1> DasEi: I am getting closer to getting my old ati rage card to work - got the right driver loaded now:  r128, but still getting no screens found error
<DasEi> Blue1: save you current xorg.conf, then : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then use it's screen section for the saved xorg ;)
<DasEi> you=your
<josue> I Just installed ubuntu 11.04 in my inspiron 1318, everything fine SD Slot not working
<Blue1> okay will try that
<Bulldog> DasEi  yes  its mounted but the folder wont open :S
<DasEi> Bulldog: permission problem ?
<Bulldog> DasEi nope i mounted with sudo
<DasEi> Bulldog: mount  << in which folder usb is mounted ?
<Bulldog> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mnt
<DasEi> Bulldog: just enter mount in terminal
<Bulldog> DasEi  oh it finally loaded
<DasEi> hehe
<pfifo> Blue1, that probabally wont work, x11-server dosent ship with an xorg.conf anymore, first try removig your xorg.conf all together, and if that doesnt work, you can generate an xorg.conf with `Xorg -configure`
<DasEi> ...
<Blue1> pfifo
<Blue1> pfifo: ok
<soreau> Blue1: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<Bulldog> DasEi i like how apps will just boot from the recover console :P   making life so much easier
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Flynsarmy> Hey my titlebar text is 100% transparent in 11.04...how can i turn that off?
<shagywashere> windows 7 won't show up in grub how do i fix that
<Blue1> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604698/
<Flynsarmy> Actually the text is only transparent if it makes it to the right hand side of the window
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Can you still grab it?
<Flynsarmy> soreau: yes. it's pretty weird. the titlebar itself is fine - just hte text is transaprent
<Flynsarmy> soreau: and only transparent on the right side of the window
<Bulldog> shagywashere   "sudo update-grub" i believe
<soreau> Blue1: What does 'lspci|grep VGA' show?
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Sounds like you've built emerald yourself which is entirely unsupported
<Blue1> soreau: 02:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PP/PRO TMDS [Xpert 128]
<shagywashere> Bulldog, thanks
<soreau> ! emerald | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<Flynsarmy> soreau: i dont even know what emerald is, let alone how to build it :)
<Blue1> soreau: I am using my hdtv vga input -- have had not problems hooking up my netbook to this
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Probably a compiz bug then.. what is the output of 'ps ax|grep gtk-win|grep -v grep'?
<Flynsarmy> soreau: no output
<SaxonMatt> Why is Ubuntu trying to force a partial upgrade including removing gnome-desktop?
<SaxonMatt> I like my gnome-desktop
<soreau> Flynsarmy: ps ax|egrep "gtk-win|emerald|compiz"|grep -v grep
<Flynsarmy> SaxonMatt: classic desktop isn't gone. log out and select it in the drop down at the bottom of the screen
<Flynsarmy> soreau: /usr/bin/compiz and /bin/sh -c /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<soreau> Blue1: What happens when you try without an xorg.conf?
<SaxonMatt> flynsarmy, I have it right now in 11.04, but the partial upgrade is trying to remove the gnome-desktop
<farrellf10> ola alguien habla español :(
<farrellf10> :(
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Are you using kde by chance?
<Flynsarmy> soreau: nope - gnome. it's pretty much default 11.04 but on classic desktop
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Try 'gtk-window-decorator --replace'
<Blue1> soreau: it comes up, and works but there is no hardware acceleration
<Flynsarmy> soreau: that didn't make a difference
<soreau> Blue1: You can't get 3D with Rage cards
<soreau> Blue1: It's not enough to run compiz
<Blue1> soreau: I don't want 3d or compiz -- I just want to be able to run youtub.
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Does 'ps ax|grep gtk-win|grep -v grep' show output now?
<soreau> Blue1: You don't need 3D for youtube AFAIK
<Flynsarmy> soreau: yes. shows the command you mentioned
<soreau> Blue1: Just flash..
<farrellf10> gracias
<soreau> Flynsarmy: Can you show a screenshot?
<Blue1> soreau: yup - it's very choppy
<soreau> Blue1: Well ati rage cards are over ten years old
<soreau> Blue1: I wouldn't expect much out of it
<Al_nz1> I am interested on some feedback on this idea. I have a elderly neighbour whose computer is going slow. I was going to format and reload WinXP but she has no COA. I am thinking about installing ubuntu with the XP theme.
<Al_nz1> She mainly uses outlook express and word viewer which are both ok in wine
<Blue1> soreau: yeah I think you maybe right -
<Guest37619> I'm trying to free up space in my hard disk, long time ago I made backup copies in other harddisk, I need a program to find duplicate files so I can delete them safely in one of the harddrives. Is FSlint the best option available? I would rather use name/name comparison instead of byte/byte
<DasEi> Blue1: your location ?
<Blue1> DasEi: physical location?  tucson
<Jasonn> What is the command to search the repo's ??
<DasEi> Blue1: ah, too far, could have sent an old tnt else, but let's stay topic, germany here
<pfifo> Blue1, make sure flash isnt using HW acceleration, if its trying to, then it will be using mesa's software rasterizer and hence the slowdown.
<soreau> Blue1: You want at least a radeon 9xxx to have any kind of support with the radeon driver
<Jordan_U> Al_nz1: Giving Ubuntu an XP theme will only confuse things further. Just give her Ubuntu and be honest that it's Ubuntu. If needed add huge icons to the desktop for the applications she needs.
<Blue1> soreau: i really don't have an abundance of pci video cards - this was the best one
<gskellig> okay
<gskellig> ubuntu, HDMI
<gskellig> work?
<cntrational> X -configure fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/MBqYfNyR What do I do?
<soreau> Blue1: And PCI.. not even agp, that's even worse
<Blue1> pfifo: how do I disble hw acceleration for flash?
<soreau> Blue1: You should be glad it works as well as it does :)
<Blue1> soreau: indeed -- but it otherwise runs fine (old compaq deskpro)
<pfifo> cntrational, install vmware tools package
<Blue1> soreau: for some reason, it tops out a 512 meg o ram - it won't take any more
<dizzyfoxkit> what kind of questions are we allowed to ask here?
<cntrational> pfifo: ok, hold on
<soreau> Blue1: It's just plain old
<edbian> dizzyfoxkit: Anything related to Ubuntu
<soreau> Blue1: Try getting a system made within the last decade
<cntrational> dizzyfoxkit: anything related to Ubuntu, except opinion questions
<dizzyfoxkit> alright, then how would I install ubuntu over Lan via PXE from another ubuntu system
<cntrational> dizzyfoxkit: stuff like "what do you think about Unity?" generally isn't allowed
<dizzyfoxkit> Unity is a touchy topic :/
<soreau> dizzyfoxkit: This is the official support channel for ubuntu. You can ask questions directly related to ubuntu
<edbian> dizzyfoxkit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Server%20and%20network%20installations
<cntrational> dizzyfoxkit: you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<pfifo> Blue1, right click on the movie and select settings, youll see the checkbox
<Al_nz1> Jordan_U: Being honest has nothing to do with it. I will tell her its linux, but I fear that she is too old for the learning curve of a new system, hence giving her Outlook Express under wine
<cntrational> pfifo: what's the package name?
<r0fs3ck5> how do you stop adobe flash plugin from adding your entire home folder, sudo etc to #sharedobjects?
<Jordan_U> Al_nz1: Changing the theme doesn't change the behavior. I don't think theming Ubuntu as XP will help at all in the learning curve.
<pfifo> cntrational, its a CD from the vmware site. (you are running in a vmware machine right)
<cntrational> pfifo: uh
<cntrational> pfifo: no
<pfifo> cntrational, then you should not be trying to use the vmware xorg module lol
<cntrational> pfifo: I am?
<Flynsarmy> soreau: http://i.imgur.com/5jPzj.png
<cntrational> pfifo: oh, that, I don't know why that comes up
<cntrational> pfifo: otherwise I wouldn't be here
<ali_> network cards not active after first install.they both worked fine but after first reboot stopped working?is this normal for ubuntu?do I have to reinstall drivers every time I log in?
<pfifo> cntrational, try running without an xorg.conf, what happens?
<Al_nz1> Jordan_U:If there is any learning curve at all then I think the whole idea will fail, but at the end of the day she needs three things in essence 1) outlook express 2) my documents 3) some sort of easy word processor
<cntrational> pfifo: don't have a xorg.conf
<pfifo> cntrational, and it still doesnt work? pastebin you /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<cntrational> pfifo: hold on
<Jordan_U> Al_nz1: Then, again, I would put those things as huge desktop icons, maybe even removing other Application menus entirely, and be sure that outlook express is going to be rock solid in wine.
<cntrational> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/HkatSw8y
<Al_nz1> Jordan_U: agreed
<Al_nz1> how do you mount a single disk that was ext 3, raid mirrored?
<Al_nz1> i think its showing in fdisk as /dev/sde4
<pfifo> cntrational, your log is outdated, `sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log` `startx` and then pastebin the new log
<edbian> Al_nz1: If that's really it then sudo mount /dev/sde4 /mnt/   it will be placed in the /mnt folder
<cntrational> pfifo: ok
<edbian> Al_nz1: /mnt is there for mounting stuff in
<ashmew2> Hi , im getting an error Code(2) from dpkg when trying to run a system upgrade via sudo apt-get upgrade in the Terminal...the log at : http://pastie.org/1876975...Thanks :'(
<Al_nz1> edbian: I think i need to use mdadm
<edbian> Al_nz1: possibly
<dizzyfoxkit> edbian: would you know of a walkthrough that assumes its user has almost no networking experience?
<Bulldog> why wont gparted let me resize a ntfs partition with the new ubuntu livecd ?
<ashmew2> BUlldog , what does it say ?
<Bulldog> just all boxes grey'd out in the resize option
<[oneUp]> first link on google with gparted nfs returns: sudo apt-get ntfsprogs
<ashmew2> bullldog , sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<ashmew2> it needs the required support files.
<dizzyfoxkit> how would I install ubuntu via PXE if I have zero networking experience?
<Bulldog> ntfsprogs is newest version
<[oneUp]> ok.. it was the third comment but yeah.. I remember being annoyed by not being there by default
<ashmew2> dizzyfoxkit: Find a tutorial or find an experienced friend or wait for someone in the IRC :P
<[oneUp]> sometime ago maybe..
<ashmew2> Bulldog: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<jbicha> dizzyfoxkit: installing from usb or iso is easier
<[oneUp]> oh yeah =) that's the tone
<Bulldog> ashmew2  thats ewest as well
<Bulldog> newest*
<[oneUp]> ah bin la..
<[oneUp]> i mean.. have fun
<[oneUp]> are they fine in windows these partitions now
<Bulldog> yup
<dizzyfoxkit> jbicha: quite true, if you have something that can burn the iso or the computer you want to install to can boot from usb
<^Phantom^> How can I reinstall the viders on here?  10.10
<dizzyfoxkit> ashmew2: tutorials are non-existant or uninformative, and I'm the most ubuntu-savi person in my group of friends
<jbicha> dizzyfoxkit: you don't have to burn the iso to boot from it
<pfifo> dizzyfoxkit, todo a PXE install youll need a working linux install to begin with
<dizzyfoxkit> jbicha: I have that
<[oneUp]> Bulldog, maybe you can do it by console!
<[oneUp]> can you create a folder and mount /dev/sdxx or hdxx ntfs partition to a folder?
<[oneUp]> just to see if your file partition isn't messed up?
<Bulldog> it mounts and shows files
<dizzyfoxkit> jbicha: sorry wrong person
<ashmew2> bulldog :
<ashmew2> sudo apt-get update
<ashmew2> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ntfs-progs libntfs10 libntfs-3g23 gparted
<dizzyfoxkit> pfifo: I have a working linux installation, just no networking knowledge to do PXE
<usr13> [oneUp]: Yes
<[oneUp]> is there a lot of people here from quebec province or montreal?
<jbicha> dizzyfoxkit: there's a couple different ways to boot from ISO: here's 1 guide
<jbicha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<ashmew2> dizzyfoxkit: why do u exactly want to network install ? i mean ISOs/USBs/CDs ?
<pfifo> dizzyfoxkit, you dont need networking knowledge, you need a dhcp and tftp server.
<jbicha> my opinion is it's a lot easier than pxe if you've never done it before
<amstan> i'm looking for a command to give me my arch and the release name, the same things that apt uses to figure out it's url
<dizzyfoxkit> pfifo: which need to be set up and configured by hand from what i've seen.
<amstan> so.. something like "natty" and "amd64"
<pfifo> amstan, lsb_release -a
<jbicha> but maybe that's because I boot from iso all the time & I've only done pxe a few times long ago
<Bulldog> ashmew2 doesnt work
<amstan> pfifo: any way to get arch?
<[oneUp]> Bulldog, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/ntfsresize.8.html
<usr13> amstan: ifconfig
<pfifo> dizzyfoxkit, PXE server is an advanced topic
<[oneUp]> you can do it by command line!
<^Phantom^> Can someone please help me reinstall the graphics drivers on 10.10?
<amstan> pfifo: uname -a is not good, it gives me i686, not i386 for 32 bit
<dizzyfoxkit> pfifo: so i'm better off staying away from it if i can?
<celthunder> amstan: uname -a
<pfifo> amstan, uname -m
<celthunder> amstan: 686 IS 32 bit
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know how to get hdmi to work on a tv in ubuntu?
<amstan> celthunder: yes, but apt doesn't use i686, uses i386 in its urls
<Bulldog> [oneUp] ill try
<celthunder> most things from like 386 is like p1 etc
<[oneUp]> I'm always scared when resizing a partition and then changing the partition table with fdisk but I'm sure it works
<nowat> aaron_wayne: should work out of the box.
<pfifo> dizzyfoxkit, it will take you 20 times longer to setup pxe server than installing from iso... of course if you have 20 computers or more... it could be a time saver
<aaron_wayne> it cuts off the top part of my screen and goes black, and the tv shows the taskbar at the top but thats it
<Dillweed> does anyone know how to fix the error "error: hd0 out of disk"
<[oneUp]> as anybody setup and tested a classroom of computers with edubuntu?
<amstan> celthunder: should be something in this form: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/mc see bottom
<dizzyfoxkit> ashmew2: i'm just trying to install ubuntu through an lan connection because I simply can't install it any other way
<nowat> dizzyfoxkit: I am about to do a net install. if you decide that is the way to go PM me and I can help you out.
<[oneUp]> or has any experience with it
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why the text on the right side of my title window is transparent? http://i.imgur.com/5jPzj.png
<aaron_wayne> nowat, do you know where to configure any of this? I couldnt find it on the system settings
<dizzyfoxkit> pfifo: then what would you advise if I can't install from cd or usb?
<almoxarife> Flynsarmy: that option is not avail
<[oneUp]> Flynsarmy I had that in eclipse, Preference / Appearance and change some colors
<dizzyfoxkit> nowat: net install is an installation from the web correct?
<pfifo> dizzyfoxkit, open the computer and move the hard drive to a computer that can use a cd/usb
<^Phantom^> So nobody knows how to reinstall graphics drivers?
<Flynsarmy> [oneUp]: in eclipse prefs? this isn't eclipse so I doubt the same options apply :)
<nowat> aaron_wayne: is this as a secondary monitor?
<^Phantom^> Just great, gotta reinstall the whole OS again, it looks
<Flynsarmy> almoxarife: the option to stop it being transparent isn't available?
<celthunder> ^Phantom^: uninstallthem and reinstall them
<[oneUp]> Flynsarmy, no. in ubuntu sorry
<celthunder> ^Phantom^: shouldn't be anything hard..
<aaron_wayne> nowat, yeah, im on a laptop and tryin to connect to a television
<[oneUp]> my eclipse was using these values partially maybe because I had same front/back color on a sidebar window
<usr13> ^Phantom^: What video card  do you have?
<^Phantom^> I'm afraid I'll screw up the OS
<Bulldog> [oneUp] says illegal new volume size
<nowat> dizzyfoxkit: negative, I mean via LAN
<usr13> ^Phantom^: lspci  will show you the video card make/model.
<celthunder> ^Phantom^: at worst you cwont have a working X which you can then just fix your modules and you'll be fine
<dizzyfoxkit> nowat: let me do some research and i'll get back to you on that?
<nowat> aaron_wayne: System>Preferences>Monitors should do it for you
<celthunder> dizzyfoxkit: what do you have to work with for net installing?
<amstan> any way to get arch name in the format that dpkg uses(see bottom:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/mc), uname -a won't do
<^Phantom^> ATI Radeon Xpress 200
<usr13> ^Phantom^: Was it working before?
<[oneUp]> What's ur ntfsresize line
<^Phantom^> It works fine, usr13
<nowat> dizzyfoxkit: no prob, I'll be around for a few hours getting this running
<^Phantom^> I just need to reinstall them
<usr13> ^Phantom^: Then what is it you need to do?
<^Phantom^> Reinstall them
<aaron_wayne> nowat, yeah, the only problem with that is that the only real option i see is to detect monitors, which i need the tv plugged up to do that and when it is it cuts off my screen so i cant do anything
<celthunder> amstan: dpkg --print-architecture
<Bulldog> ntfsresize -s g 631 -n /dev/sda1  [oneUp]
<^Phantom^> It's what should be done to fix an issue I'm having with a program
<celthunder> amstan: that works?
<dizzyfoxkit> pfifo: I'd rather avoid opening up a computer as I don't have a grounding band, my house has nothing but carpet.
<amstan> celthunder: yep, now we're talking, thanks
<usr13> ^Phantom^: If it's working fine, what is it you need to re-install?
<usr13> ^Phantom^: What issue?
<[oneUp]> try -s 361g
<[oneUp]> or G
<^Phantom^> usr13,  i'm trying to fix the minecraft crash issue
<Bulldog> [oneUp] same result
<pfifo> dizzyfoxkit, why cant you use a cd/usb anyway?
<nowat> aaron_wayne: I'm not sure; if I remember correctly it should auto detect and show any connected monitors in the display.
<izinucs> amstan: you trying to figure out which package to use for midnight commander?
<Bulldog> [oneUp] maybe if i back up data and reformat ?
<usr13> ^Phantom^: minecraft?  Is that a game?
<amstan> izinucs: no, that was an example, trying to get a script to know what repo to use
<^Phantom^> yes
<dizzyfoxkit> pfifo: nothing I have can burn to a cd, and the computer that I want to install ubuntu on won't boot from usb, its a slightly older computer
<usr13> ^Phantom^: And the video driver is making it crash?
<^Phantom^> Supposedly
<Flynsarmy> [oneUp]: hmm. none of hte colour options are for titlebar text and i like the colours for hte rest of ubuntu the way they are
<celthunder> amstan: that worked on mine it work for you?
<^Phantom^> http://getsatisfaction.com/mojang/topics/minecraft_crashes_on_startup_ubuntu_10_10
<amstan> celthunder: yes, it's good, thanks
<amy_> the help.ubuntu site says that to get PHP config to work with MYSQL, I need to locate the directory mysql.so and mysqli.so are, if I want to install those functions. Problem is, the only files matching locate are libqsqlmysql.so and libqsqlite.so
<celthunder> amy_: do you have mysql installed?
<abhinav_singh> i upgraded to 11.10 and i am getting following error in vlc ..any idea how to fix it  "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "mp4v". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this"
<amy_> cellardoor, yes, and mysql-admin
<celthunder> amy_: should be with the other php plugins...
<amy_> celthunder, also -server and -admin for mysql
<ryan-c> i don't suppose anyone can tell me why in natty bash seems to be ignoring my .profile?
<galamar> Can I make my computer adjust its volume with headphone buttons? Like how the iPods do.
<[oneUp]> Bulldog: so your increasing the partition I guess, and no other partition is taking that place?
<celthunder> ryan-c: try putting it in .xinitrc instead?
<ryan-c> celthunder: Um, what?
<Bulldog> [oneUp] decreasing to 631gb make way for a 300gb partition
<celthunder> ryan-c: more of a workaround than an answer but...meh if it's going to ignore one file put it in another
<ryan-c> o_O
<pfifo> ryan-c, .bash_profile is used by login shells, you want .bashrc
<LAcan> sorry i just installed samba but I cant share thru gnome/nautilus?
<^Phantom^> usr13, apparently what I need is here:  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<[oneUp]> wow.. that is annoying. You could try backing up, deleting all partitions, and create from scratch.
<ryan-c> this behaviour seems to have changed since ubuntu 9.10
<Bulldog> LAcan uninstall samba got to folder options click share it will ask to install samba  then should work
<Bulldog> [oneUp]  worth a go
<aaron_wayne> nowat, k, cool thanks for the help, i was able to play around and get full screen
<LAcan> Bulldog, ty will try that
<ryan-c> but yeah, .bashrc works
<pfifo> ryan-c, why do you say that?
<[oneUp]> So in 1500 ppl here, nobody used edubuntu in a classroom?
<[oneUp]> or set it up
<[oneUp]> and I'm probably pushing it but.. from north america?
<ryan-c> pfifo: because I'm altering my $PATH in .profile and this worked in ubuntu 9.10
<amy_> celthunder, is extension_dir = "/usr/lib/php5/ext" acceptable or should ext have a trailing /?
<izinucs> [oneUp]: for an ltsp setup?
<dizzyfoxkit> nowat: alright, i'll bite on netboot. What exactly are you doing?
<abhinav_singh> i upgraded to 11.10 and i am getting following error in vlc ..any idea how to fix it  "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "mp4v". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this"
<[oneUp]> Bulldog: if that doesn't work, you have a weird issue!
<nowat> dizzyfoxkit: I'll get you in PM
<usr13> ^Phantom^: looking...
<^Phantom^> What's 10.10's distro year?
<pfifo> ryan-c, ahh, well this has always been the way it works, perhaps 9.10 was parsing profile from rc for some reason
<celthunder> amy_: mines in /usr/lib/php5/20090626/mysql.so
<izinucs> ^Phantom^: Oct. 2010
<^Phantom^> Ah, then that won't work.
<Bulldog> [oneUp]  yup its only a ntfs because its my game and music drive and sometimes use windows and want the files. otherwise would be ext4
<^Phantom^> It only supports 09 and prior distros
<amy_> celthunder, ah, locate command didn't catch it in there.
<[oneUp]> izinucs, partly.. I did made that work with tn5250 small terminals. I saw screenshots of an app viewing all x terminals and I'm guessing you can view one and control maybe it's connect and power state.
<celthunder> amy_: find /
<izinucs> [oneUp]: and you're looking for that app?
<abc12> hi, i upgraded to 11.04 but my system reboots when i boot up (after grub.. capslock starts blinking and automatically reboots ) :(  any ideas?
<[oneUp]> izinucs, And I think I also saw some way you can set it up so that you can control each terminal installed app.. but what I want to have an idea on how much usable it is in a classroom and for a teach to maintain it and use it
<usr13> ^Phantom^: Are you 64bit?  Or 32bit?
<MK```> When I play most flash videos I get white boxes overlayed on parts of it, what causes this? :(
<izinucs> [oneUp]: I saw a write up on that app once.. looked pretty easy for a teacher to use.. not sure about the setup.  I'll look and see if I can find it. brb
<gerald309> @abc12.... what make 'puter
<[oneUp]> and also if someone taught with it coz.. I don't like how the schools are demanding powerful latest stuff and adobe gives away all it's apps that cost sooo much after that.
<Bulldog> ML```  64 bit linux ?    tried the 64 bit flashplayer.so ?
<abc12> gerald309, toshiba
<abc12> laptop
<MK```> Bulldog: yes 64-bit. flashplayer.so?
<izinucs> [oneUp]: Is this it? http://sourceforge.net/projects/italc/
<[oneUp]> izinucs: I want to promote ubuntu in linux. in classrooms with all the programs of recycling old computers.. maybe I can pull myself a nice contract setting that up and start promoting it in schools here in quebec if it works well for teacher
<[oneUp]> yeah it was italc =)
<[oneUp]> I guess I can look in its reviews and forum =)
<[oneUp]> awesome
<[oneUp]> thanks
<izinucs> [oneUp]: google.com/linux is the all seeing eye :)
<Bulldog> MK``` go on adobe they have a 64 bit flash player download   then u open terminal and locate "file name" you downnloaded to see where original is then replace it
<amy_> celthunder, how can i configure my phpmyadmin to see the mysqli extension?
<[oneUp]> wow... really =)
<thegoodcushion> Is there any good software for learning Japanese?
<[oneUp]> I'm speechless... How can I never found that out?
<izinucs> [oneUp]: it's a secret passed from one obi-wan to anther :)
<[oneUp]> lol =)
<celthunder> amy_: php.ini add mysql to it and reboot apache i think theres tons of guides on it
<pythonirc101> I just installed all the updates on my ununtu guest virtual machine and it asked me to reboot...i reboot, and now a blank screen...anyone knows how to fix this? (Virtualbox Guest)
<[oneUp]> where are you from?
<MK```> I see... thanks Bulldog
<izinucs> [oneUp]: california
<NielsMkn> I am disappointed
<bouma> can anyone tell me what dell-wmi is ? and what the dell-wmi: Received unknown WMI event (0x11) means
<[oneUp]> wow.. the other side of north america =)  I'm from montreal!
<bouma> also why lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions, and what are the implications and how i could find out what event is actually occuring ?
<[oneUp]> do you also work with linux?
<gerald309> abc12... saw possible driver or wireless issue here-- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683590
<NielsMkn> ubuntu 11 has nothing new except graphics to offer
<[oneUp]> I mean as your revenue?
<izinucs> [oneUp]: I've been there.. was in Toronto for the world fair years ago
<gerald309> many times the puter make is at issue
<gerald309> why i asked
<izinucs> [oneUp]: nope.. just play with it.. use it on my work machine etc
<[oneUp]> Yeah I been there once too even if it's close. but naa.. too much concrete. For big nicer cities: montreal, ottawa, quebec city.
<usr13> ^Phantom^: apt-get search fglrx
<pythonirc101> anyone knows what i can do when my updated ubuntu boots up to a blank black screen?
<Bulldog> NielsMkn  im sure thats not the case. im assuming your basing this on the fact your using unity
<pfifo> apt-cache search fglrx
<gerald309> for additions type in at System > Ubuntu Software
<LadySerena> !info webmin
<ubottu> Package webmin does not exist in natty
<pythonirc101> if i insert a ctlr+alt+del, it reboots showing "ubuntu" written..thats all
<NielsMkn> erm BullDog don't mind me, I'm bored :P
<gerald309> also System > Symaptics - type in like driver or make or wireless modem (card)
<Bulldog> NielsMkn  me too
<gerald309> Synaptics may have more generally to apply
<gerald309> sorry spelling.... Synaptics
<izinucs> [oneUp]: I rode a motorcycle around lake s
<izinucs> superior a few years ago
<NielsMkn> well if you haven't watched bleach, I'd suggest you do that. I finished all the episodes so can't do anything :S
<[oneUp]> izinucs, they make linux more easily accessible in schools as using it and learning it here. I had a very nice opportunity 2 years ago. I spent one year setting up linux as a douzen of vm linux services on a vmware server for a huge copper industry that was just starting =)   So much fun!
<[oneUp]> izinucs, haa.. I have to try that =)) I love doing nice roads on my honda shadow!
<izinucs> [oneUp]: sounds like it
<SaxonMatt> I cannot get nautilus to open on classic desktop for 11.04.  Can I get some assistance?
<Bulldog> NielsMkn i download and watch to much tv (all seasons of shows)  think i have enough to watch atm  with another 1 added to each show each week lol
<[oneUp]> we are both jedi =)
<NielsMkn> lol
<[oneUp]> I want to do the us west coast in california some day =)
<NielsMkn> so what do you recommend for me? :P
<NielsMkn> animes only please
<izinucs> [oneUp]: there's a lot of good roads out here
<pfifo> dragonball z
<Bulldog> NielsMkn  ahh i dont watch animes
<gerald309> u can find wireless modem info at Toshiba > model
<atlef> SaxonMatt, open a terminal and start nautilus to see if you get any error messages
<[oneUp]> Nielsen, Bleach is awesome! but now I'm not sure. I think they messed up the end so bad after 300 episodes.. for money I guess
<NielsMkn> pfifo watched it in normal and remastered versions as well :P
<[oneUp]> izinucs, is it in california those very huge trees in some forest?
<NielsMkn> well you need to stop at 310 oneUp since they aren't following the manga right now or so I heard
<ASrock> what is a good alternative for netstumbler?
<SaxonMatt> atlef: Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<izinucs> atlef: in unity I can't even "super" and search for nautilus.. I have to use the top icon in the side bar.. really weird
<pfifo> ASrock, what does netstumbler do? most people wont know :/
<ryan-c> ASrock: kismet
<[oneUp]> Nicke__, doesn't matter, the manga are also messed up. I'm pissed at him. 300 episode with aizen being the bad guy behind it and the last battle with ichigo after all that story, lasted 15 fkn minutes. he's mean.
<mikefmail10> Hi everyone
<ASrock> pfifo: It scans wireless networks, tells you the signal strength channel stuff like that
<Bulldog> pfifo its seaches the area for wifi and gives info ... its a windows app tho
<Sapote> hi people!!, i update from 10.10 to 11.04, have a netbook asus with unity. Now unity is gone and not see top menu, only access to some items with F10
<atlef> SaxonMatt, do you have gnome3 installed?
<pfifo> ASrock, airmon
<ASrock> pfifo: gui?
<pfifo> ASrock, its a ncurses based gui
<iskin> Is there and html2pdf type program that supports CSS? Or anyway to create a PDF from a web page short of taking shots and pasting them together?
<gerald309> gotta go....
<ryan-c> ASrock: There is not a GUI tool.
<Bulldog> ASrock wifi radar has a gui
<ASrock> Bulldog, i have wifi radar, it doesn't do everything i want
<ryan-c> wifi radar doesn't do what kismet does
<pfifo> ASrock, airmon is terminal but it has more features than you can count
<izinucs> [oneUp]: yes.. http://gocalifornia.about.com/od/topcalifornia/a/redwood_forests.htm
<lulijun> 1
<ASrock> pfifo, k ill check it out, thanks
<SaxonMatt> atlef: I did when I had 10.10, but I think it was removed.
<[oneUp]> izinucs: if I go there one day we should get a beer and ride =)   what do you do for work?
<Bulldog> ASrock what is it you want to use "netstumbler alt" for ?
<SaxonMatt> atlef: Synaptic shows it not installed
<[oneUp]> izinucs, the opposite lol =)
<izinucs> [oneUp]: real estate.. check out http://pashnit.com/ for calif rides
<[oneUp]> nice picture =)
<Sapote> anybody can helpme with unity in this netbook?
<izinucs> [oneUp]: good links to fantastic roads
<Bulldog> Sapote dont ask if people will help just ask the question someone that can help will reply
<atlef> SaxonMatt, hmm, might be some leftover gtk3 stuff. maybe try searching for that as well in synaptic and see if it helps to remove it. not sure though
<SaxonMatt> is it safe to remove gtk3 stuff?
<ASrock> Bulldog, i like using it to find wireless networks when i'm out of town, when I use the basic utility to connect to networks it seems like It always disconnects 30 seconds later, if i use the network netstumbler says has the best connection it generally stays connected.... basically to save time
<NielsMkn> damn this got boring agian
<SaxonMatt> atlef: is it safe to remove gtk3 stuff?
<NielsMkn> again*
<atlef> SaxonMatt, not sure
<pfifo> SaxonMatt, wht gtk3 stuff?
<atlef> SaxonMatt, but the problem is a conflict between gtk2.x and gtk3
<SaxonMatt> stuff like libdbus-gtk3
<pfifo> SaxonMatt, did you install gnome3 or something?
<SaxonMatt> pfifo: I did back in 10.10, but I have 11.04, but Nautilus won't open, and now nautilus won't open
<Bulldog> ASrock oh ok i guess airmo could help but im nt entirely sure of all the features
<Bulldog> airmon
<SaxonMatt> 11.04 removed gnome3
<pfifo> SaxonMatt, ahh, your in a spot... you need to install fresh 11.04
<[oneUp]> izinucs: do you also sell rental buildings in your work?
<Snail_> hello
<Bulldog> Saxon you on login screen and get an error of session wont load ?
<jasova> -.-
<SaxonMatt> pfifio, I'd want someone better than me to get involved personally.  When I tried to upgrade, it was a huge mess
<ryan-c> ASrock: it sounds like your wifi card doesn't like linux very much
<izinucs> [oneUp]: well yes and no.. 2-4 units yes.. more than that no
<SaxonMatt> Bulldog: nope all's good.  I load right up.... nautilus just won't open
<Snail_> I have a question about the internet connection on ubuntu lol
<pfifo> SaxonMatt, the upgrade replace the gtk3 stuff with gtk2 stuff, theres not much you can do to fix it. A fresh install is the best approach.
<Snail_> after usually between 5 and 15 minutes, it just.. stops. I have to restart the computer in order to get it back on.
<LAcan> sorry is truecrypt not in the repos? I see a GUI for it but not the actual package...?
<NielsMkn> later guys
<[oneUp]> izinucs: nice.. is it year leases rentals?
<Bulldog> SaxonMatt you could try uninstall and then reinstall all the gtk3 stuff  if not fresh install ubuntu
<SaxonMatt> pfifo, when I tried to upgrade, it completely removed classic desktop, and did not completely install all the unity stuff
<izinucs> [oneUp]: no by sell I mean, someone buys the building.. then they rent it out
<quackaduck> SaxonMatt: save yourself the hours of trouble and just install a fresh 11.04
<Snail_> erm.. hello? lol
<Bulldog> SaxonMatt  sudo apt-get remove --purge unity  gets rid of unity
<SaxonMatt> quackaduck: I don't really know how to fresh install with a partitioned hard drive
<pfifo> SaxonMatt, because half of unity in gnome stuff that wont be replaced due t the PPA giving you those files with different versions
<[oneUp]> izinucs, yeah that's what I understood.. I was asking because I'm creating a php app to manage that if you are either lazy, a prospector or simply an investor
<bazhang> !ot | [oneUp] izinucs
<ubottu> [oneUp] izinucs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pfifo> SaxonMatt, just boot the 11.04 livecd and install as usual, choosing to format the partition
<[oneUp]> ubottu: ok ok.. =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[oneUp]> yeah with a nice remote control =)
<Bulldog> SaxonMatt  get iso burn to disk (or usb)  and then make a swap partition and install / to partition you want    it will format and install
<SaxonMatt> I'm going to try to get with my guy, see if he recommends that.
<shrimants> hello
<Snail_> (new to irc) am I even doing irc right?
<shrimants> if i apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop, what all gets removed?
<nishanth> my dock does not allow me to open any application again if it is already opened once. say if i want to open 2 separate terminal  i can't do it
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | shrimants
<ubottu> shrimants: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<SaxonMatt> Snail_  I don't even know if I'm doing it right
<bazhang> shrimants, only that package, its just a metapackage
<shrimants> dang it
<bazhang> shrimants, you want puregnome? purekde or other
<pfifo> Snail_, your doing fine, just noone knows... try providing more details
<pfifo> !details | Snail_
<ubottu> Snail_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[oneUp]> izinucs: anyways, I'm going for true blood lol. let me know if you want to exchange email and keep in touch. It was fun!
<Snail_> oh ok.. I will try to describe it. I turn on my computer and it works great, perfectly fine. Then, completely randomly, between 5 and 15 minutes after being on, the internet just stops. I am running windows 7 along with this Ubuntu 11.4 and windows keeps the internet at all times, so I don't understand why ubuntu doesn't.
<pfifo> Snail_, wireless or wired?
<Snail_> wireless
<pfifo> Snail_, what type of wireless card do you have?
<Snail_> I don't know...?
<usr13> shrimants: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<Snail_> how am I supposed to know what my wireless card is?
<Bulldog> Snail_ have you tried turning the router off for 30 secs and then turning it back on     (normally problems have a simple solution)
<pfifo> Snail_, run this command on a terminal, `lspci && lsusb` and then goto pastebin.com and paste the output there
<tmg> Bulldog: he said that windows works w/o problems so it is not the router...
<Snail_> alright, give me a moment to do that
<Bulldog> tmg yeah but sometimes my laptop has same issue and router restart makes it perfect again ;/
<usr13> Snail_: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<shrimants> my girlfriend is about to start using linux and i figured ubuntu was a nice place to at least show off what linux COULD be, but i also dont want all the copious bloat to be perma-installed
<tmg> Bulldog: well, I bet you use some crappy d-link then :D
<Bulldog> tmg netgear
<Snail_> pfifo, here is the pastebin. http://pastebin.com/qXggK3LP
<shrimants> i guess i'll just have her start on ubuntu till she gets the hang of command line stuff, then i'll have her remove unity and try a WM with a custom "user experience" so to speak, and then finally i'll transition her to archlinux
<tmg> Bulldog: oh, I though that only d-links are such bad for wireless (i unfortunately own one)
<pfifo> Snail_, you have a RTL8191SEvB... are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<Sterist> i just partitioned my microSD and it's marked as root / read only. how can i fix this?
<Bulldog> tmg i think my problem is i have so much running on the wireless that sometimes it disconnects devices
<Sterist>  <-- is on battery power on a dock (-_-) timely help greatly appreciated
<pfifo> Sterist, are you trying to install/have alredy installed ubuntu to your sd card?
<Sterist> trying to install. but the card has been marked read only
<Sterist> tried unmount / mount, reboot... nothing
<pfifo> Sterist, it the read only switch on the card, set for write protect?
<tmg> mount -o remount,rw ?
<nishanth> can anyone help me fix the dock ?
<Sterist> switch is unlocked
<pythonirc101> I just installed all the updates on my ununtu guest virtual machine and it asked me to reboot...i reboot, and now a blank screen...anyone knows how to fix this? (Virtualbox Guest) Host: Win 7
<pfifo> Sterist, can you write to the card?
<Sterist> pfifo no it's read only.
<Itqan> anybody would like to help me with my freezing problem with ubuntu 10.10?
<Sterist> pfifo worked fine before i formatted & partitioned
<Itqan> im kinda tiredasking this 3 times on forum and 2 times here
<Itqan> but i really need to fix it
<Sterist> tmg what does those commands look like in their full glory?
<pfifo> Sterist, can you pastebin the output of `mount`
<tmg> Sterist: is it / ?, so mount -oremount,rw /
<Sterist> pfifo it mounts fine. is it necessary to do this?
<Itqan> my ubuntu 10.10 freezes randomly afterl ike 5-10 mins after it start it without any error notice or something
<Sterist> pfifo write is the problem
<Itqan> i can even move the mouse
<Itqan> or turn off computer
<qwebirc83400> hi
<Itqan> hi
<pfifo> Sterist, did you mount it read only?
<tmg> Sterist: does it show it is mounted rw ?
<qwebirc83400> How to chg my name?
<S4RY> qwebirc83400: /nick yournick
<Sterist> pfifo i dont think so. i've been using the UI's mount functionality
<Sterist> tmg how do i check?
<pfifo> Sterist, type mount in terminal and it will give you the mount options in use
<tmg> Sterist: well when you see output from 'mount' command, it should tell you if it is mounted "ro" or "rw"
<Itqan> anyone?
<Sterist> tmg /dev/sdb2 on /media/Link2SD type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<pfifo> Sterist, the card is mounted at /media/Link2SD not /
<tmg>  :)
<Itqan> in have a intel dual core 1.6 GHz, 1 GB RAM
<Itqan> 160 GB arddisk
<Itqan> onboard graphics
<Sterist> pfifo correct. it's an attached device, not the onboard storage
<Itqan> anyone?
<pfifo> Sterist, so whats the real problem? you should be able to finish your install
<Itqan> i m unable to use ubuntu coz of that
<Sterist> pfifo i dont know lol just simply wont let me write anything to it
<Itqan> and this problem was not there in 9.04
<Itqan> i tried removing all ubuntuone packages and the frequency of hanging is a bit reduced
<pfifo> Sterist, what happens if you run this `sudo touch /media/Link2SD/test`
<qin> Itqan: Do you have live CD or Usb?
<Itqan> but still not completely eliminated
<atlef> Itqan, does this happen if you run a live-cd/usb? or you could try to run memtest
<Sterist> pfifo returns a blank line
<Itqan> no im not out of memory
<Itqan> i used memtest
<pfifo> Sterist, congrats, you successfully wrote to it
<abc12> hi, i think i get a kernel panic after booting up (i just upgraded to 11.04). Can i find this in a log somewhere?
<Sterist> pfifo lol what the heck! :(
<tmg> pfifo: :D
<Itqan> and ubuntu was using only 256 of 1gb
<Itqan> that time
<pfifo> Sterist, what is it your trying todo that is failing?
<usr13> abc12: dmesg
<Itqan> can i still use ubuntu 9.04?  i mean its repositories still there?
<usr13> Itqan: Yes
<atlef> Itqan, i meant running memtest at grub, just to check if your ram is ok
<Sterist> copy the image from my laptop to it so i can transfer to a PC with a burner
<Itqan> atlef, ow do i do that
<Itqan> ?
<pfifo> Sterist, you probbally need to run as root
<Itqan> im new to linux
<Itqan> i dont know much stuff
<Sterist> pfifo how do i do that :( lol
<pfifo> Sterist, if you using a gui to move files, try pressing alt+f and run 'gksudo nautilus'
<atlef> Sterist, alt+f2 and write gksu nautilus
<pfifo> ALT+F2
<usr13> Itqan: No, I'm wrong  October 23, 2010 is EOF for 9.04
<Itqan> nooooooo!
<usr13> abc12: No, I'm wrong  October 23, 2010 is EOF for 9.04
<Itqan> u made me happy or amoment
<Itqan> :P
<vooze> I recently created a partion (ext4) with gparted live cd, but my user and access it, only root.. any ideas? I've tryed fstab (storage device manager) but cant figure it out
<abc12> EOF?
<Itqan> end of lifwe
<Itqan> *life
<pfifo> file :D
<Sterist> pfifo the test file is on the stick but i cant delete it :( !! lol
<Itqan> when its repositories dissapear like some spell
<usr13> abc12: Sorry, that was for Itqan
<abc12> oh
<Itqan> yeah so any other way?
<usr13> Itqan: See  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<abc12> usr13: i dont see a kernel panic in the /var/log/dmesg file :( what do i need to look for?
<tiger223> I can't download audio-streams from grooveshark.com. I'm using Firefox-addon FlashGot plus gwget. with youtube and last-fm it works. What can I do?
<usr13> Itqan: But you can upgrade.
<qin> Itqan: Some repos will stay, but there is no support.
<Itqan> i already hae 10.10 now
<usr13> abc12: I don't think you have a kernel panic.  What is actually wrong?
<tmg> Sterist: just type: sudo rm /media/Link2SD/test
<pfifo> Sterist, i recommend just dropping to terminal. it is usually easier to copy files as root that way... ohh and it worked before because fat32 dosent have any security so anyone can write
<Itqan> i want to fix 10.10 coz my nets too stupuid to download 11.04
<usr13> abc12: What is your problem?
<Itqan> or whatever is latest
<abc12> usr13, i upgraded to 11.04 and my system hangs after choosing to boot linux. (and it reboots itself )
<usr13> abc12: So it just keeps rebooting?
<abc12> yeah, i guess
<Itqan> hey why 8.0x are still there?
<abc12> but i can choose the old kernel in grub, and that still works
<Itqan> when 9.04 dissapeared?
<gtroy> Itqan: it's a long term distro
<gtroy> support lasts 2 years (I think)
<Itqan> how?
<pfifo> 3
<usr13> abc12: Oh, well, just keep using the old kernel.
<abc12> im guessing a problem occurs during startup, but i dont know where to look in the logs
<gtroy> patches, and commercial support
<usr13> abc12: What kernel is it that works?
<usr13> abc12: uname -a
<abc12> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tiger223> I can't download audio-streams from grooveshark.com. I'm using Firefox-addon FlashGot plus gwget.
<usr13> abc12: Which kernel is the one that won't boot?
<abc12> i think i need to find out why it crashes.. but i dont know where to look
<UniBus> Bus
<usr13> abc12: ls /boot/
<gtroy> tiger223: where you able to with flash nonfree?
<abc12> initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic   vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic
<Itqan> wow this ones cool http://www.sabily.org/website/
<usr13> 2.6.38-8 is the bad one?
<Itqan> can these versions run
<abc12> yes, i believe so
<Itqan> all the softwares
<abc12> i just upgraded today
<abc12> but it gave me the option to update grub or to keep the old version. And i kept the oldversion. Maybe it's a problem with grub?
<tiger223> gtroy: what's flash non free?
<Sterist> pfifo what's the command to chdir to /sdb2/
<usr13> abc12: Is this a laptop or desktop?
<abc12> toshiba satellite laptop
<atlef> !sabily | Itqan
<gtroy> tiger223: ubuntu doesn't come with flash pre-installed
<Sterist> pfifo sorry i'm not very savvy with the terminal :(
<usr13> abc12: Yes, you should have upgraded to grub2
<usr13> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<abc12> when i do update  grub-pc , im on the latest version
<Itqan> atlef, means?
<Itqan> im not supposed to use that?
<gtroy> tiger223: open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<gtroy> tiger223: and then enter your password
<tiger223> gtroy: it works without problems with youtube and last-fm.
<atlef> Itqan, sorry, thought ubotto knew about it
<atlef> *ubottu
<tiger223> I think flach is not the problem
<pfifo> Sterist, `cd` to change directories, you dont need todo that though, you want to `sudo cp /path/to/my/downloads/ubuntu.iso /media/Link2SD/`
<atlef> Itqan, but it is a distro based on ubuntu
<abc12> usr13, i think im already on the latest grub grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<tiger223> gtroy: I'll try
<gtroy> tiger223: are you using adblock?
<Itqan> atlef soi can do all things on it i can do on ubuntu >
<tiger223> gtroy: yes
<Itqan> *?
<gtroy> iirc adblock hung up grooveshark
<gtroy> tiger223: disable adblock for the site grooveshark
<usr13> abc12: grub-install -v
<Belial`> adblock and grooveshark work fine here
<tiger223> gtroy: I'll try
<abc12>  grub grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<atlef> Itqan, as it is based on ubuntu yes
<gtroy> while ago that happened to me
<abc12> thats grub2, i believe
<Snail_> hey
<Snail_> me again
<Itqan> wow i didnt knew my chrome can use IRC
<abc12> is there a difference between grub and grub-pc?
<Itqan> whats the link to this channel?
<Itqan> i want to try that on my chrome
<Snail_> my internet stopped (again), I had no internet anything on ubuntu at this point, restarted my pc, it checked my disc (that took like 45 mins lol) and NOW I am back.
<usr13> abc12: The easiest thing for you to do is to just keep using the 2.6.35-28 kernel.  Sometime soon, there will be a kernel upgrade and the new kernel will more than likely run ok for you.
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix the dock?
<Snail_> so what was the solution for my problem, if anyone ever came accross it?
<abc12> usr13, ok thanks.
<gtroy> tiger223: tell me if it didn't work
<usr13> Ok, gotta run folks.  It's been fun.  ttyl
<pfifo> Snail_, try `sudo apt-get install wicd && sudo apt-get remove network-manager`
<Snail_> I tried that
<Sterist> pfifo what if i wanted to copy the contents of the dir containting the iso but not the dir itself
<tiger223> gtroy:ok
<Snail_> I tried that and also, it removed the internet thing, so I couldn't do anything with it.
<Snail_> unless there was a gui I was not aware of
<pfifo> Sterist, cp /path/to/dir/* /destination/dir/
<Snail_> oh and btw, I'm on my windows right now.
<pfifo> Sterist, cp -a /path/to/dir/* /destination/dir/
<pfifo> that -a is important
<Sterist> beautiful. will report back :)
<Snail_> since I have no internet on ubuntu and I can't change anything about that, nor install any new network managers, do I need to reinstall my ubuntu? Because that would suck.
<abc12> I wish they sold official ubuntu laptop (so i could all hardware/ upgrades etc just worked..)
<pfifo> Snail_, i dont use wicd, someone else offerd that advice, Ive hear wicd works well for people
<abc12> could be sure*
<Snail_> well I can't get it now, because I have no internet.
<tiger223> gtroy: by disable adblock do you mean disable "block pop-up windows" in preferences?
<jqke> dell do, at least they used to
<maemos> buongiorno ragazzi
<Snail_> unless it fixed after pc restart
<atlef> abc12, take a look at system76
<Snail_> I guess I forgot to check lol
<gtroy> tiger223: try an exception for adblock
<pfifo> Snail_, your supposed to install wicd first, then uninstall network manager
<pfifo> Snail_, no you can still get network
<Snail_> ohhhhh....
<maemos> sapete eper caso se esiste una gui che mi consente di modificare del codice python? devo fare un resize generico della gui ma non riesco dai parametri
<Snail_> I', stupid :D
<Snail_> I'm*
<maemos> sorry
<pfifo> !es | maemos
<ubottu> maemos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Snail_> ok then.. I guess I'll restart my pc and go to ubuntu, try and fix it again. Network manager is gone I'm pretty sure
<Snail_> I just need to get wicd now?
<Sterist> pfifo hugs & kisses :)
<pfifo> Snail_, one or the other, try wicd to see how it works
<maemos> i m searching for a GUI windows resizer for python.. i cant resize by the code i dont know why
<Snail_> ok
<maemos> do u know something that can help me? i use lucyd
<Snail_> um.. how do I open the gui (if there is one?) for wicd for when I get to it lol
<gtroy> maemos tkinter not working?
<pfifo> Sterist, you should google for a bash tutorial and leran the cli basics, its pretty much required for using linux
<Itqan> wow i just joined in using chrome
<maemos> i mean... i have a source code that i m trying to port to maemo
<Sterist> pfifo tmg tyvm for all the help, sorry for my noobishness. i must recall my wifi now (-_-) 2h 30m battery for 5 hours left in my shift
<mohd_itqan_ullah> welcome itqan
<Snail_> so um... I'll be back soon if all goes well, and later if not.
<Snail_> :)
<Snail_> cya soon
<Itqan> hi mohd_itqan_ullah
<justen5342> sorry guys.. anyone got any tips for using OWA. with a CAC in Ubuntu?
<Sterist> pfifo will do. i have the chat logging so i'll look that up tonight
<maemos> sorry for my bad en.. how can i install tkinter? apt-get tkinter*?
<gtroy> maemos, I think so
<gtroy> but I'm not 100% that's what you're looking for
<maemos> doesnt work
<tiger223> gtroy: didn't work. Error 400, Bad request when gwget tries to connect to grooveshark
<gtroy> ok, you're using gwget
<maemos> gtroy thx the same ;)
<gtroy> np, just trying to help out
<tiger223> my friend uses orbitdownloader with windows. it works
<arquebus> maemos- tkinter is already part of IDLE, you should use a better python IDE like DrPython or Boa Constructor
<tiger223> gtroy: my friend uses orbitdownloader with windows. it works
<maemos> its python-tk
<gtroy> tiger223: why are you using gwget for grooveshark?
<arquebus> maemos- you can ask in #maemo or #python
<maemos> thxxx u saved my life
<arquebus> maemos-np
<maemos> i dont wanna gayzer my exclamation but I love uuuuuuu
<tiger223> gtroy: what else should I use?
<maemos> §:D
<gtroy> tiger223: ok, to 'save' the .flv that's something else
<tiger223> gtroy: gwget was recommended on a ubuntu support site
<gtroy> gwget won't play the file if you do find the .flv file on grooveshark
<duder123> hi
<duder123> I'm trying to install xubuntu with a usb dongle, i've used PLoP to make the computer boot from usb as it does not have this functionality by default, but when i select "run xubuntu from usb" a ton of letters fill the screen and i'm being dropped at a busybox prompt
<meco> Is it possible to do a reinstall from the Internet?
<matthew_> mwahahaha, I figured out how to search applications (LOL I'm a noob) and I found the WICD gui and was able to connect to the internet :D
<matthew_> now the question is just to see if it stays up, which was the original problem.
<pfifo> !yay | matthew_
<ubottu> matthew_: Glad you made it! :-)
<tiger223> gtroy: I dont wanna play it
<matthew_> oh btw, I am snail.
<matthew_> forgot to change name
<gtroy> yeah, you have to dig through the grooveshark website's coding to find the .flv
<gtroy> and I didn't say that
<duder123> does anyone know what the problem might be? thanks
<pfifo> duder123, does it say something like "Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem"
<meco> Problem: I have 10.04.1 2.6.32-31, but the gui has gone broke. I have tried to do the alternative boot to repair packages and mount X that way, but the issue persists. Any suggestions?
<duder123> pfifi: it's possible, i'm not sure, i'm gonna try again now and see if it says that
<tiger223> gtroy: I see
<gtroy> meco, you probably need to set the video driver to vesa and reinstall the proprietary driver
<duder123> it will take a while though, random text scrolls for 5 minutes before anything else happnes
<gtroy> tiger223: I've been through trying to do it, it's a real pain in the re@r
<meco> gtroy: That's the first time I've had that advice, great! However, I don't know anything about setting drivers. Do you know where I could look for a giude on doing that? Or if not, what search terms might get me to such a guide?
<tiger223> gtroy: how come it works with orbitdownloader (windows)?
<gtroy> windows is better at piracy?
<gtroy> meco, hold on
<meco> sure
<alaing> how do I block access to myphpadmin from being accessed from the internet but be able to accees it from my LAN? I'm using a apache web server
 * pfifo cant get a youtube vid in windows, but its simple in linux
<gtroy> meco, something like this is the right direction http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-94228.html
<meco> I'll go and look there, appreciated!
<gtroy> meco, you updated and can't get the X window server to start?
<gtroy> meco: I'd go there to start with
<pfifo> alaing, the proper way todo that is to use a named based virtual host bound to an internal address
<meco> gtroy: No, it happened outside of update cycle
<stretchmark> how can I use my weather icon on unity ? It's teill displayed on ubuntu classic but for some reason not on unity. any ideas ?
<pksadiq> !X | meco
<ubottu> meco: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<alaing> pfifo how would i do that? quiet new to apache
<meco> Just happened on a regular reboot
<gtroy> meco, what happened right before that?
<gtroy> oh, it probably updated itself
<gtroy> yeah, pksadiq has it meco
<meco> gtroy: Nothing unusual that I have been able to recollect. That said, this machine is extremely unstable.
<duder123> some examples of what the text says, "umount can't umount /cdrom: device or resource busy" "chroot: can't execute 'mktemp': no such file or directory"
<pfifo> alaing, you edit your httpd.conf, youll really have to read the docs and understand it, theres no easy shorcut
<gtroy> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gtroy> sorry to repost
<gtroy> but go there meco
<alaing> pfifo thank you for your help. much appreciated
<duder123> "Target fileystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init." "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<pfifo> duder123, you should consider burning a CD
<duder123> pfifo, I would but the computer in question does not have a cd drive, and i dont have an external one
<pfifo> duder123, does the computer have a working linux?
<stretchmark> how can I use my weather icon on unity ? It's teill displayed on ubuntu classic but for some reason not on unity. any ideas ?
<duder123> pfifo, no, just a infested windows xp installation
<pfifo> duder123, do you have access to linux in any way?
<duder123> pfifo, yes but not on the computer on which i'm trying to install ubuntu/xubuntu
<pfifo> duder123, how are you booting the machine? with a floppy? (did i just say floppy)
<duder123> i'm booting PLoP via the windows bootloader
<duder123> which is on the harddrive
<joseph__> Hey has anyone gotten AdobeAIR to install on 11.04 64bit? I've followed the instructions on the Adobe site and gotten all the libs in place, but the AIR installer won't launch.
<pfifo> duder123, what is on your USB stick?
<duder123> pfifo, xubuntu 11.04 32bit
<pfifo> duder123, installed? or a livecd image?
<duder123> pfifo, livecd i prepared it with something like unetbootin
<duder123> pfifo, "unversal-usb-installer"
<pfifo> duder123, Ive never used PLoP, but im guessing its booting to the USB directly, not chainloading the USB.
<duder123> what is chainloading
<gene_> join #ubuntu-release-party
<pfifo> duder123, its when one bootloader passes control to another bootloader
<duder123> pfifo, I'm not sure but it's referenced in the ubuntu help pages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Alternative%20methods
<ssbpls> hello,i come up a problem: when i start my notebook( system ubuntu 9.10), a message come out: "could not update the /home/username/.ICEauthority" file". how to solve it?
<pfifo> duder123, the USB stick has syslinux's bootloader on it, you need to get PLoP to pass control to it.
<duder123> oh
<pfifo> duder123, as an alternative, if you install xubuntu on the usb directly, you should be able to get PLoP to boot it
<duder123> pfifo, would I then be able to install xubunto on the harddrive as well
<Jymmm> Has anyone setup RAID5 using ubuntu? How long have you had it going? any longer term issues?
<atlef> ssbpls, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Troubleshooting#Software%20Issues
<Jymmm> s/longer/long/
<pfifo> duder123, the "ubiquity" package is the familir installer you see on the livecd
<pfifo> !ubiquity | duder123
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with natove resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me pm.
<pfifo> !info ubiquity | duder123
<ubottu> duder123: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.10 (natty), package size 4025 kB, installed size 15068 kB
<Jymmm> !info virtual box personal
<ubottu> 'box' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Jymmm> !info virtualbox personal
<ubottu> 'personal' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Jymmm> bah
<duder123> phifo, so first i install xubuntu on the usb stick, then i boot from it and download ubiquity and install xubuntu on the hardrive?
<serio___> ./list
<duder123> is there any official guide for installing *buntu to a usb stick
<root___> whoami
<arand> Jymmm: Use "/msg ubottu !factoid" for searching etc. ;)
<root___> quit
<Jymmm> duder123: Besides the installer on the LiveCD (iirc) ?
<Jymmm> arand: yeah, I found that out already, it doesn't have it
<pfifo> duder123, just like a normal install, just tell the partitioner to use the usbstick... you can skip installing a bootloader too since plop is going to be doing that
<arand> !usb | duder123 More info here
<ubottu> duder123 More info here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jymmm> duder123: google 'ubuntu usbstick'   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pfifo> !info gnome2 oneiric
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Jymmm> duder123: or  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/
<LAcan> is it possible to mount multiple volumes at the same mount point to create a contiguous volume?
<bambool> can anyone recommend a book for beginners
<pfifo> LAcan, look int 'unionfs'
<maroy> hi
<LAcan> pfifo, is that a program or a filesystem?
<maroy> I'm having issues with bluetooth on ubuntu 10.10, I wonder if anyone would be able to help out
<pfifo> LAcan, both
<duder123> ok thanks for all the help
<duder123> can i use this software http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<bambool> can anyone suggest a good beginners guide to ubuntu shell commands?
<maroy> when I go for System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth, I see a big 'Turn on Bluetooth' button. I press it, it gets disabled for a while, and then nothing else happens
<magn3ts> LAcan, I'm curious what's a use-case for that?
<magn3ts> oh, stacking. dur
<maroy> at this time, in syslog I get the following:
<maroy> May  8 09:32:45 tonkachi kernel: [  693.330516] ACPI Error: Needed [Buffer/String/Package], found [Integer] ffff880233a47d38 (20100428/exresop-590)
<maroy> May  8 09:32:45 tonkachi kernel: [  693.330530] ACPI Exception: AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE, While resolving operands for [OpcodeName unavailable] (20100428/dswexec-460)
<maroy> May  8 09:32:45 tonkachi kernel: [  693.330544] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.WMID.HWMC] (Node ffff880236c590e0), AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE
<maroy> May  8 09:32:45 tonkachi kernel: [  693.330657] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.WMID.WMAD] (Node ffff880236c591e0), AE_AML_OPERAND_TYPE
<LAcan> magn3ts, ok i have a crazy plan to use truecrypt + ubuntu one
<FloodBot1> maroy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_probe> eegads
<Jymmm> bambool: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/
<magn3ts> LAcan, that sounds very, quite crazy. Considering you shouldn't need to do anything special to use TC and ubuntu easily.
<magn3ts> without unionfs.
<maroy> I wonder what is wrong
<LAcan> magn3ts, we;;. it gets more complicated
<arquebus> bambool- enter ubuntu in an amazon book search
<pfifo> magn3ts, cdrom + tmpfs + unionfs: writeable CD
<magn3ts> arquebus, bambool, I'd recommend a "unix 101" or "intro to unix" course.
<LAcan> magn3ts, then i wanna share that encrypted volume, thru the cloud...
<magn3ts> pfifo, yeah, I see that on the website.
<magn3ts> LAcan, how big of a drive?
<LAcan> magn3ts, with my windows machine
<magn3ts> You can't really do block incremental updates with encrypted drives.
<magn3ts> unless you can do striping, but I think only Mac OS X does striping encryption.
<LAcan> magn3ts, well thats why unionfs... i wanna brake up 1.5gb into 64 parts, to minimize sync traffic
<Jymmm> magn3ts: sure you can, you just may not like the results =)
<LAcan> so 64 24mb parts
<magn3ts> LAcan, right, but when TC writes to the underlying FS... it will make modifications that occur in allllll of the 64 parts
<magn3ts> or a lot of them at least.
<LAcan> magn3ts, well i wanna see how many
<LAcan> magn3ts, cuz i dont have too many files bigger than 24mbs id wanna share on there
<Jymmm> LAcan: besides, nobody cares about your ascii pr0n collection
<pfifo> LAcan, thats right, for what your trying todo, simple per file gpg encryption would be enough
<magn3ts> LAcan, I'd be interested to see how that turns out.
<LAcan> pfifo, ya i thought so to... they got gpg for windows?
<CodeZombie> does anyone know if there is currently a fix for the "black screen" issue for 11.04 after installing nvidia restricted drivers? I can get a ui back if I remove the driver, but the system it kindof useless w/ the default resolution, and drivers.
<jordan_> ct esper.net
<pfifo> LAcan, there should be, its GNU
<LAcan> cuz per file would solve the synching thing
<CodeZombie> google, and the forums don't hint at a fix
<balleyne> where are gconf values stored on the filesystem? I'd like to restore some values from an rsync backup...
<Flannel> LAcan: There is GPG for Windows, yes.
<LAcan> question about ubuntu one... on ubuntu it does incremental changes or... entire file at once? (i know thr windows lcient is impoverished right now)
<Jymmm> Nobody doing RAID5 on ubuntu?
<magn3ts> Oooh, a ecryptfs-style dropbox clone? The data is encrypted across devices but represented as small files. Could leverage S3 storage and the data is SAFE in all locations it exists....
<LAcan> Jymmm, no one needs your ascii pron backed up that bad!
<pfifo> LAcan, rsync works on a per file basis
<Jymmm> LAcan: Not mine, YOURS! Mine is on the cloud baby!
<jrib> balleyne: read admin guide at library.gnome.org
<balleyne> jrib: thanks
<Guest30656> Gpg?
<LAcan> magn3ts, pfifo Flannel what do you think the likelihood of success is for what im describing?
<magn3ts> Anyone here heard of camlistore?
<jrib> balleyne: the user settings are in ~/.gconf/, system-wide is /etc/gconf afaik but check documentation
<magn3ts> LAcan, very slim, esp considering I'd recommend gpg for what you're doing
<balleyne> jrib: thanks very much
<Jymmm> Guest30656: The open source license of PGP
<pfifo> LAcan, unionfs isnt going to work, only 1 mountpoint can be writteable, the other 63 are read only
<LAcan> magn3ts, i may eventually go that route... but imagine if it works.. then u could repeat this process amonugst multiple cloud services... get urself a nice 10GB encrypted volume...
<LAcan> pfifo, hrmmm thats poopy
<Jymmm> Sounds like a job for ZFS
<Dr_Willis> a Cloud Cloud to merge all your onlone storeage places. :)
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, yes exactly
<Jymmm> Dr_Willis: Sure, at 9600 bps
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, but: client side encrypted
<Dr_Willis> Jymmm:  i used to 'bbs' at 300 baud..
<magn3ts> LAcan, for what you're describing, especially on a large scale, it will definitely not work based on what I know.
<magn3ts> LAcan, pretty sure Dr_Willis isn't serious. :P
<Jymmm> Dr_Willis: Not with ANSI graphics you didn't =)
<LAcan> magn3ts, so its a no go on having r/w volumes at the same mount point?
<magn3ts> well you can, but like I said, TC will spread out the changes across all the discs, even for a very small file.
<magn3ts> TC takes the file, and rather than writing it to disc, scrambles the location of the bits of that file and then places in in the volume (as least from the perspective of some outside of the volume after it's been closed.
<snail_> internet is annoying. :(
<magn3ts> (can someone assert that I'm correct and that it doesn't somehow assemble the bytes that would be written to whatever FS and then encrypt those... no that doesn't make sense, you'd have to know where each file is to be able to decrypt them....)
<Jymmm> snail_: YAY! Computers suck too!
<icesword> why?
<LAcan> magn3ts, well... u know TC that well? because I can't imagine it will do stripping if not necessary.. maybe unionfs will do that.. but TC?
<magn3ts> I'm pretty sure that's accurate LAcan. It's the *only* way it makes sense to me.
<magn3ts> LAcan, you want it to do striping :)
<ckrailo> anybody have a howto/tut on getting ubuntu to be cool with a cert that's self signed?
<Jymmm> ckrailo: ubuntu, or your browser?
<magn3ts> striping ensures that changes to a specific spot in an encrypted volume, affects the underlying storage in an equally localized place.
<ckrailo> Jymmm: ubuntu
<magn3ts> IE: for you it would limit the changes to the file you're syncing to a specific set of blocks.
<LAcan> magn3ts, no, i dont! preferably TC will just write these files to one of its volumes, only exceeding one volume when a file (or 2) is greater than 24Mb..?
<Jymmm> ckrailo: what/where are you using a self signed cert other than a browser?
<magn3ts> LAcan, no no no
<magn3ts> Let me try to explain again.
<Jymmm> LAcan: Just use this: #!/bin/perl -sp0777i<X+d*lMLa^*lN%0]dsXx++lMlN/dsM0<j]dsj $/=unpack('H*',$_);$_=`echo 16dio\U$k"SK$/SM$n\EsN0p[lN*1 lK[d2%Sa2/d0$^Ixp"|dc`;s/\W//g;$_=pack('H*',/((..)*)$/)
<LAcan> Jymmm, ha.... ha.
<pfifo> ckrailo, just get a real cert from Honest Achmed's Used cars and Certificates ;)
<ckrailo> LOL
<Jymmm> LAcan: Hey, it's RSA, what more could you ever need?   <rolls_eyes>
<ckrailo> that bug ticket was amazing btw pfifo :)
<ckrailo> Jymmm;: more than just browsers. i've got an ubuntu server install that i need to play nice with a certain domain's ssl cert.
<ckrailo> i'd ask in #ubuntu-server but it has like no activity at the moment
<Jymmm> ckrailo: you mean like wget or curl?
<meco> I found a command in an old forums thread - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - will that still work on 10.04,1?
<ckrailo> yes Jymmm
<Jymmm> ckrailo: Well, that's CURL not ubuntu
<ckrailo> maybe i'm confused on something then, i thought the progs go through the os to verify ssl certs
<LAcan> pfifo, will this unionfs-fuse in the repos let me attempt my project?
<Travis> Hello
<Jymmm> ckrailo: google is your friend...  http://curl.haxx.se/docs/sslcerts.html
<magn3ts> So we have 24 volumes (let's call these A's). Next we have unionfs tying them together as a volume that we place a TC-ext4 filesystem on called B. Say we mount our encrypted partition B, we decide to change a file on it  from bytes 1-240. This affects partitiong B in a VERY limited range. It would be easily to block update this, BUT you're asking the host system to perform the sync on the ENCRYPTED data... meaning partition A. To the host
<magn3ts> operating system, who is seeing the file as locked, those changes actually occured in ALL 24 of our A drives.
<magn3ts> LAcan, ^^
<Travis> Does anyone here know how to get a printer to work with Ubuntu 11.04, if it's attached to a Belkin N600 router?
 * magn3ts is rather proud of that explanation.
<Jymmm> LAcan: Just use ROT26 already, eeeeeeeesh
<ckrailo> Jymmm: sorry, my google-fu wasn't being as productive as it usually is. ofc i tried it before i came here.
<CodeZombie> gah
<CodeZombie> this damn driver issue is killing me
<Jymmm> ckrailo: it's all good =)
<CodeZombie> been about 4 hours now w/ no luck
<magn3ts> LAcan, if Truecrypt performed striping, the changes to the unionfs drive would ALSO be constrained... thus only affecting the first A drive.
<Jymmm> ckrailo: FWIW... http://www.google.com/search?q=curl+self+signed+certificates
<pfifo> LAcan, union-fuse is the newer verson of the older version ;)
<snail_> I barely even see most messages on IRC cause my internet..
<magn3ts> I feel fairly safe in saying that striping reduces the strength of the  encryption or introduces weakness. but not enough to claim it as fact.
<magn3ts> How long until ext4 is FUSE?
<ckrailo> Jymmm: yeah, my problem was searching for ubuntu instead of curl.
<magn3ts> oh wait, I remember what the U stands for.
<LAcan> magn3ts, ok, im trying it anyways!
<magn3ts> LAcan, >_< hahah
<Jymmm> magn3ts: EWE?
<magn3ts> good luck, really don't count on it working man.
<Jymmm> magn3ts: stripping across drives or partitions?
<magn3ts> LAcan, you could write a python script to listen to inotify and re-GPG the files in a small amount of time.
<lokesh> hello
<SkyStar|2> hi
<lokesh> this is ubuntu server
<LAcan> magn3ts, well its gotta beat the 1.5 gig file im syncing to ubuntu one right now... thats not a feasible system.. if all else faisl ill just go gpg.. because even if this works on ubuntus end, then I gotta get windows to make a similar mount
<magn3ts> Jymmm, MAC OS X will stripe an encrypted volume such that the changes to the contents of the host volume is similar to the encrypted volume.
<ckrailo> Jymmm: ah, the bottom of the 3rd option (with the openssl command) is what i'm looking for. :)
<ckrailo> gracias
<Stava> apparently / is mounted as a read-only filesystem, how do i fix this? :o
<Jymmm> magn3ts: Nice, that's like a "LOOK HERE" sign =)
<snail_> k so total story of my internet on ubuntu 11.4: At first , worked perfect. Then Network manager didn't work, so I got Wicd, which worked perfect, but now my internet is super slow
<snail_> I guess internet hates me XD
<Evil_Eric> hi guys i got a small icon issue that ubuntu tweak isnt doing for me
<Jymmm> ckrailo: cool
<magn3ts> Jymmm, yeah, I'm still having a hard time figuring out how that works. I'd think at best each so-much-sized area would be encrypted and then mounted in a unionfs style.
<magn3ts> lol
<magn3ts> It's almost the inverse of what LAcan wants.... but with the desired effect!
<Jymmm> magn3ts: (FWIW, ZFS now supports encryption =)
<Evil_Eric> can anyone point me in the direction for help with login icons
<magn3ts> Jymmm, does that help things? I know nothing about ZFS.
<Jymmm> Evil_Eric:  <--- THAT WAY --->
<Evil_Eric> lol
<Jymmm> magn3ts: Not under ubuntu.... yet.
<snail_> I figured out my browsers cause the internet lag. I keep it closed and it mostly works fine, but as soon as I open firefox or chromium, internet starts sucking
<snail_> any idea on that?
<snail_> nvm... both are closed and I'm still getting lag
<snail_> so disreagard that
<magn3ts> Jymmm, is ZFS behind or is ubuntu somehow limited in another way?
<Dr_Willis> snail_: it couldbe flash crashing in the background taking up resources
<Jymmm> magn3ts: ZFS is a Solaris thing, s l o w l y getting ported to xBSD and sorta kind in a fubar way to linux
<magn3ts> LAcan, btw, what you want has already been invented.
<snail_> how might I attempt to fix that?
<magn3ts> LAcan, I'm a bit impaired but what you're looking for is ubuntu's already built in ecryptfs.
<magn3ts> LAcan, the files are encrypted transparently like TC but they are encrypted one-file-at-a-time to the actual filesystem below it.
<LAcan> magn3ts, no, because I cant mount that on windows
<allu2> Hello, is there some equavalent for debians contrib and non-free resiptories so i could know what repos may included non-free software?
<magn3ts> Oh.
<magn3ts> LAcan, well forget that.
<magn3ts> lo
<Jymmm> magn3ts: one nice thing about ZFS is it prevents corruption creep...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS
<Dr_Willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Dr_Willis> heh
<snail_> Dr_Willis: How might I fix that?
<Dr_Willis> snail_:  check top/ps  and see if flash is still there.
<Dr_Willis> I disable flash in mybrowsers via extensions normally
<snail_> Dr_Willis: check what?
<xmaz> how can i download a whole dir from a ftp?
<magn3ts> I have no idea what this is but it makes me feel uncomfortable: ZFS does away with partitioning, EVMS, LVM, MD, etc. The available disks (of any size) are used to the best of their ability.
<magn3ts> xmaz, you CLI ftping?
<Jymmm> Dr_Willis: have you tried it on ubuntu yet?
<xmaz> magn3ts: CLI ftping?
<magn3ts> xmaz, use FileZilla.
<Jymmm> xmaz: wget?
<Dr_Willis> Jymmm: I have muich need to try ZFS
<magn3ts> xmaz, it's a good FTP client.
<xmaz> ftp> wget www
<xmaz> ?Invalid command
<xmaz> magn3ts i am kinda doing this from a console...
<Jymmm> xmaz: um, man wget
<Evil_Eric> ok simple issue i have ubuntu 10.10 ive changed everything on it and now im trying to change the login screen icon and ubuntu tweak isnt working to change it can some one please help me out (noob)
<Jymmm> Dr_Willis: you DO or you DONT have a need?
<snail_> Dr_Willis: what is it you wanted me to do? What did you mean by top/ps or whatever you said? (sorry I'm such a noob xD)
<xmaz> Jymm: ftp> wget
<xmaz> ?Invalid command
<ftynse> xmaz, from console wget -r -l 1 ftp://site.com/directory
<xmaz> khm
<xmaz> ok
<magn3ts> xmaz, heh, the answer would have been yes "are you command line ftp-ing"
<xmaz> ty
<ftynse> not from ftp
<magn3ts> xmaz, but ftynse has been advice than I.
<Jymmm> xmaz: just use filezilla and be done with it
<Dr_Willis> snail_:  run top, see if flash player is still running
<raven_> how to change the scrollbar to previousdesign
<snail_> Dr_Willis: ... top?
<Dr_Willis> Jymmm:  dont need it. not even tried btrfs eitehr.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  theres options to do that. let me get a url
<magn3ts> raven_, http://ubuntu4beginners.blogspot.com/2011/04/disable-overlay-scrollbars-in-ubuntu.html
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, booyaa
<Jymmm> Dr_Willis: You're still not using that 300 baud modem are you?
<CodeZombie> does anyone know why xorg.conf is missing from 11.4?
<magn3ts> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<magn3ts> I don't like that factoid.
<magn3ts> CodeZombie, it's been on it's way out for a while now.
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  there yago.. above.. or theres more tweaks at -> http://www.webupd8.org/
<raven_> Dr_Willis, ok tnx
<Dr_Willis> X has  not needed an xorg.conf for.. like the last 3 releases.. if not longer. :)
<LAcan> magic_ninja, ok so far so good.... two volumes v1 v2 mounted with TC and then setup as one volume with union fs
<LAcan> magn3ts,
<CodeZombie> magn3ts, okay... so I;ve not used a gui in linux in some years, I decided to try 11.4 desktop, but after installing the nvidia driver, I reboot to a splash, then a black screen... From what I've read this is a common issue, but I can't seem to find a resolution.
<SwedeMike> CodeZombie: xorg.conf contains "sane defaults", and if these defaults dont need to be changed, you don't need xorg.conf
<CodeZombie> hence, why I was looking for xorg.conf
<CodeZombie> I'm running an Nvidia GeForce 320M w/ a 27" LCD ( 2560x1440)
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  odd.. normally i have issues befor i install the drivers..
<CodeZombie> Dr_Willis before the drivers, I get a gui just not unity
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  You could try the nomodeset option.
<CodeZombie> Dr_Willis, it's set...
<magn3ts> CodeZombie, ah I heard someone else (or maybe you) ask about that. I'm not sure, I haven't made the leap to natty on my host quite yet.
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  normaly i install drivers, run the nvidia-settings tool.  and it all works
<icesword> code, how much is your lcd
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  then after i get the drivers installed.. i DONT need the nomodeset option
<snail_> Dr_Willis: Can me and you talk in just a 2 person chat? It would be easier for me.. lol.
<magn3ts> CodeZombie, same here as Dr_Willis
<magn3ts> though I don't even have to fiddle with nomodest
<CodeZombie> I can't even get any output w/ removing splash, and quiet
<CodeZombie> bah
<Dr_Willis> snail_:  i really dont have much else to say. If  the browser slowed the system down. and its still slow after thebrowser is closed  its very likely due to flash crashing. may be easiest to just lotout/back in. and see if it speeds up.
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  that is very weird.. tried the 'text' option?
<snail_> um.... ok..
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with natove resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me pm.
<CodeZombie> Dr_Willis, nope... I'll give that a try
<Al_nz1> how do you install thunderbird from a extracted tar archive?
<Dr_Willis> snail_:  run the 'top' command in a terminal and see if theres somthing taking up cpu/memory
<Dr_Willis> Al_nz1:  is this a source archive? or a binary archive?
<LAcan> magn3ts, check this out:
<LAcan> -rw------- 1 poweruser poweruser 25165824 2011-05-08 04:06 v1
<LAcan> -rw------- 1 poweruser poweruser 25165824 2011-05-08 03:23 v2
<LAcan> see those timestamps?
<atlef> Al_nz1, why not use the one in the repo's
<Al_nz1> Dr_Willis: got it I think. bash thunderbird.sh ?
<matthew_> how can I see how fast my internet is?
<LAcan> magn3ts, this might actually work
<atlef> matthew_, speedtest.net
<atlef> i think
<matthew_> I need to test it without opening my internet though
<Dr_Willis> Al_nz1:  no idea..  I dont know why you would be needing to run thunderbird from a tar archive.
<matthew_> any tools on ubuntu for it?
<Dr_Willis> Al_nz1:  thats ione way to run sh scripts. :)
<LAcan> magn3ts, i placed a file, 2.4 mbs into my unionfs mount and it only wrote to the first TV volume, not both!!
<Al_nz1> Dr_Willis: I am open to better ways
<LAcan> TC
<jmze> i have a server, 1.6ghz amd turion, 2.5gb ram running ubuntu 10.10. I want to use it as a fileserver, and I want to allow users to download files via usenet. would it be able to handle 2-3 users, if I installed X and a minimnalist window manager?
<SwedeMike> jmze: yes, that is plenty.
<magn3ts> LAcan, the first what volume?
<jmze> SwedeMike, thanks, I was hoping so, wanted a second opinion
<LAcan> magn3ts, TC volume
<LAcan> (v1)
<magn3ts> Are you creating the unionfs inside the mounted TC volumes? or are you placing the TC volume across the unionfs bound files.
<Dr_Willis> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 10705 kB, installed size 29608 kB
<SwedeMike> jmze: I used to run a shell box with lots of users with 32 megabyte of ram, but that was before all the gui stuff :P
<Dr_Willis> Al_nz1:  its in the normal Repos.
<LAcan> magn3ts, unionfs-fuse /media/truecrypt1=RW:/media/truecrypt2=RW /home/poweruser/vault/
<magn3ts> oh
<magn3ts> yes
<magn3ts> that will work fine
<jmze> SwedeMike, haha nice, was it a public shell server?
<LAcan> TADOWN BITCHES!
<LAcan> err tadow
<SwedeMike> jmze: of course not.
<magn3ts> LAcan, (family friendly :])
<SwedeMike> jmze: just for people I knew.
<jmze> SwedeMike, ah lol. i had a few shell accounts, my first introduction to linux in high school...fun times
<LAcan> magn3ts, sorry, im escfited :).... question... how good is TC in CLI?
<matthew_> relogged, still slow page load times and stuff
<matthew_> :(
<LAcan> excited, yeesh
<magn3ts> LAcan, idk, last time I scripted TC, I was trying to bruteforce my way into a volume whose password I changed while drunk, and it still popped up a gui dialog box that required user input on wrong passwords.
<LAcan> pfifo, is there a quick command to break the unified mount point?
<antonis> they taught you linux in high school?
<antonis> lucky sob
<LAcan> magn3ts, ok im gonna investigate
<magn3ts> Now LAcan's setting up his FBI raid tripwire
<LAcan> lollo64it, im not that paranoid
<LAcan> but im too cute for jail!
<cryptodira> synaptic is telling me for every package i choose.... that it can NOT be authenticated....what have i farkled on my system to elicit this response??  10.10 amd64
<paul3200> hey
<Dr_Willis> cryptodira:  i think it has somthing to do with the server key getting confused. Ive seen it asked befor in here. and saw some site with  a fix. but i dont have it bookmarked.
<magn3ts> LAcan, I'm not sure if I want to know what data needs to be encrypted, setup with a quick lokc.... and SYNCed between computers.
<matthew_> it was about 45 seconds to open speedtest.net ._.
<paul3200> does any body know if the 11.04 update is going to be for the netbook edition?
<LAcan> magn3ts, mostly text files with stuff in them... or my government ID in high res... my signature as a gif and so on
<cryptodira> Dr_Willis:  would that be a key on my end.... or the server?
<LAcan> oh, and my giant collection of kiddie porn
<magn3ts> I was hoping more for like censored books and weapon making materials.
<Cypher100> Is this a help channel?
<paul3200> does any body know if the 11.04 update is going to be for the netbook edition?
<magn3ts> Or like secret al-queda docs.
<magn3ts> paul3200, the netbook edition is no more.
<paul3200> :( why??
<magn3ts> paul3200, because the big draw was unity.
<magn3ts> And now unity is standard.
<matthew_> meh, I think I will give up on ubuntu for a little bit. The internet is really bothering me. I might be on here sometime, idk.
<matthew_> I guess I'll see ya guys later
<LAcan> magn3ts, do you know how I unmount a unionfs-fuse point?
<magn3ts> There is literally no use for the netbook edition paul3200
<Cypher100> Because desktop and netbook edition are now one.
<magn3ts> LAcan, no but I'm sure the Internet and/or man does.
<paul3200> :(
<matthew_> cya everyone.. maybe cya in a few days, maybe not, idk.
<Samo502> Ubuntuians!
<magn3ts> paul3200, I don't know why you're sad. As a user of the desktop and netbook editions previously, I am overjoyed about this.
<matthew_> givin up on ubuntu for a couple days though
<matthew_> so.. bye D:
<Cypher100> I'm stuck on windows, when I load up the ubuntu installer my mouse is not there but I can still click on buttons like the cursor is invisible
<Cypher100> :(
<magn3ts> oh, paul left already.
<Samo502> Cypher100: that is definitely very strange
<Cypher100> I have a ATI card, can that be a reason?
<Cypher100> it's a Ati 5830
<Samo502> question is could that really effect the cursor?
<Cypher100> Yeah, bad video drivers can cause effects like that
<Cypher100> happen on a old computer when upgrading GPU's on windows xp
<Dr_Willis> cryptodira:  You might want to search teh askubuntu.com site or the forums. (or both) Post the question on askubuntu.com  if you dont see an answer. I cant find my bookmarks on the fix..
<Cypher100> not sure if ubuntu will do the same thing, but that's the only reason I can think of
<Dr_Willis> Cypher100:  ive seen driver issues cause that 'glitch' in the past. no idea on a fix.
<CodeZombie> does anyone know the package name of the previous nvidia driver release?
<mick_laptop> anyone hhere have hfsplus formatted drives? mine all seem to be getting corrupted w/ the hfsplus driver
<Dr_Willis> ANyone else ever get the issue where the 'power button' at the top right stops wornking? No pull down menu, no anything at all.
<mick_laptop> i didn't believe it until my 3rd drive started to go bad
<mick_laptop> i start to get I/O errors
<Cypher100> Ubuntu server 11.04 is caching like crazy then the other distros
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I get lots of menus in 10.10/11.04 that I have to click on repeatedly before the actual menu part pops out
<matthew_> bye
<magn3ts> Or click-slide-slideback
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  well it finally started working.. it seems.. flakey..
<Cypher100> 420mb of 512mb, without the cache its 26mb of 515mb
<Cypher100> 512mb*
<allu2> the current version of gnash in ubuntu repos doesn't work in youtube or is it just me?
<Dr_Willis> mick_laptop:  im not sure how a driver could be causine IO errros. that would be more hardware problem i would think. But i dont use HFS.
<Dr_Willis> mick_laptop:  it does seem that hard drives today are not as well made as they used to be.
<BlouBlou> if nvidia 173 and nouveau driver don't work properly with Unity, can I try 93 (or the older one) driver without problems?
<mick_laptop> that is very true
<magn3ts> mick_laptop, how long of a time span?
<mick_laptop> might be my controller then
<mick_laptop> magn3ts: what do you mean?
<magn3ts> I've had two of mine crash including one that was a backup for a friends' who had just crashed all within 6 months time.
<mick_laptop> the second that i plug it in, it crashes and corrupts the drive
<sudipta> how to install the dictionary in natty?
<Dr_Willis> ive had brand new ones.. be defective. :(
<Dr_Willis> brb
<magn3ts> mick_laptop, um, what "crashes" and what is corrupted?
<mick_laptop> Dr_Willis: it does mount it rw, so it could be writing bad data to the disk
<Cypher100> I got in the desktop of ubuntu 11.04 mouse is still invisible, weird pixels on top of screen
<Cypher100> Purple pixels on top
<mick_laptop> magn3ts: screen becomes unresponsive and the drive becomes corrupt (I needed to run spinrite on it to get it to mount - Disk Utility in OSX wasn't able to read the drive)
<magn3ts> Are you mounting a partition or plugging in an external drive mick_laptop
<mick_laptop> external hdd that automounts
<magn3ts> the fact that it's taking down your already running ubuntu is very very surprising.
<magn3ts> definitely sounds buggy.
<magn3ts> I never had that problem with my ext drive for what its worth
<jerriy> Can someone tell me how to restore gnome clock applet?
<Cypher100> Ubuntu 11.04 is unusable now, I blame it on unity.
<sudipta> how to install the dictionary in natty?
<Cypher100> Can't even get the installer to load right on my computer :(
<mick_laptop> Cypher100: then changr it to "classic" in gdm
<mick_laptop> Cypher100: then install 10.10 and then upgrade
<Bulldog> y is update manger wanting to install intel display driver ?
<mick_laptop> Bulldog: a better driver (a proprietary one though) is available for your box
<mick_laptop> it installs the free/open source version by default
<BlouBlou> That happens because is the one which works better. It has not complety 3D-support, but it never fails
<mick_laptop> Bulldog: that driver probably has support for things like 3d accelloration etc
<Bulldog> mick_laptop yeah i was just wondering why wants to install intel driver on a amd system
<mick_laptop> ok, next time finish your sentence
<mick_laptop> that i have no idea about
<Bulldog> kk
<nicko> Hello, my grub2 10sec countdown not working , i read the grub2 ubuntu wiki and reinstall after windows but still not working
<Bulldog> can i install a gnome 3 environment  while keeping a gnome 2 session ?
<Dr_Willis> nicko:  You edited the /etc/default/grub and reran sudo update-grub ?
<Jubei> can somdbody help with the samba4 issue?
<nicko> Dr_Willis , i did
<Dr_Willis> nicko:  check the grub.cfg and see if the changes took effect perjhaps.. tell the channel exactly what grub  is doing/not doing
<sahil> helo i am haveing synaptic problem
<quick> would anyone please tell me what's the shortcut for shutdown in 11.04 except alt+ctrl+del ?
<Dr_Willis> quick:  theres the hard core alt-ctrl-sysreq-'k' or 'r' i belive
<Dr_Willis> r = reboot I think. k = kills X.
<quick> Dr Willis : wat's this sysreq ?
<Dr_Willis> quick:  its a key on thekeyboard.. printscreen key is the same key
<Jubei> can somebody tell me how to remove samba4 properly coz apt-get fails
<quick> Dr Willis :  i got it . but it's not working
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-magic-system-request-keys-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<nicko> Dr_Willis: grub2 is working fine just the countdown not working and its waiting for me to press enter, i'm dual booting.
<Jubei> aptitude seems to succeed
<AndrewR> Could someone direct me to a how to for setting up dual monitor support with integrated intel graphics and 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> nicko:   i would double check your grub settigs. Its very likely its some typo on  your part.
<Dr_Willis> AndrewR:  for my netbook i just pluggedin the extra monitor. and ran the monitors tool and enabled it..
<AndrewR> Dr_Willis: Monitor tools?
<Dr_Willis> AndrewR:  yes theres a Monitors Settings Icon/setting somewhere.. :) where did they move it to..
<sahil> E: Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/am-monkeyd-nautilus-elementary-ppa-natty.list
<sahil> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<sahil> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<sahil> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot1> sahil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndrewR> Dr_Willis: Heh, I found a "monitor settings" thing. I read so much about it not being natively supported I didn't look XD
<AndrewR> Dr_Willis: Now I just need to figure out how to extend the desktop.
<quick> Dr Willis :  Thanks for the help . i'll chek that page in ubuntu geek .
<AndrewR> Dr_Willis: I have the extra monitor so it is turned on and showing my desktop, but I don't seem to see any options for extending my desktop and haivng it not just show a copy.
<jerriy>  Can someone tell me how to restore the weather function in gnome clock applet?
<THE_BIG_ONE> how's it going
<THE_BIG_ONE> Anyone around to anwer a question?
<THE_BIG_ONE> answer*
<shijo> hello
<THE_BIG_ONE> Anyone awake ?
<THE_BIG_ONE> Well, I'll ask my question:
<CodeZombie> Ugh, this is what I get for trying to use a gui in linux
<CodeZombie> this is ultimately the command line punishing me, for cheating
<THE_BIG_ONE> Running Ubuntu in virtual box on my main windows machine.
<THE_BIG_ONE> Been toying around with tunneled OpenGL 3d acceleration
<THE_BIG_ONE> so
<jerriy>  Can someone tell me how to restore the weather function in gnome clock applet?
<Jordan_U> !enter | THE_BIG_ONE
<ubottu> THE_BIG_ONE: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SwedeMike> so, I have "rxvt" application in the unity bar. Now I want to start two instances of this, how do I do that unless I go into the search menu and start it from there?
<THE_BIG_ONE> in 10.xx older OpenGL games using OSS/pulse type "DSP" sound systems work fine. After upgrading vitual machine to 11.04 beta, OSS is no longer included. Adding OSS libraries break sound. Anyone know how people go about using older games running OSS/Pulse/DSP audio
<jerriy> PLEASE someone help me to restore the weather function in gnome clock applet?
<abstrakt> jerriy, nah, just go outside
<CodeZombie> Dr_Willis, finally was able to get in and enable SSH so I could get a look at the log when the nvidia driver was trying to load
<CodeZombie> https://gist.github.com/b05a09652d4722f6c229
<CodeZombie> [    50.726] (EE) NVIDIA(0): No display devices found for this X screen.
<CodeZombie> wierd
<abstrakt> you'll see what it's like soon enough :P
<CodeZombie> ha!
<CodeZombie> unplugged my monitor, and plugged it back in... worked
<CodeZombie> you have to be kidding me
<jerriy> abstrakt: hahaha Now can you help?
<nowat> jerriy: right click on panel, add to panel, weather report?
<Jordan_U> THE_BIG_ONE: Try running "padsp command".
<THE_BIG_ONE> 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  if you dont have an xorg.conf you coudl try running the nvidia-settings tool to generate one, or try the nvidia-xconfig command to make one
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  heres my rather.. trivial 5 line xorg.conf ---?
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<allu2> I have problem, gnash doesn't play anything, not a single flash anywhere
<Diverdude> Anybody knows of some goo DJ software for linux which may be used for editing video/music for remixing etc. ?
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604751/
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  you did check the software center/package manager's search feature?
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  theres ppa's for weather-indicators  that works very nicely
<Dr_Willis> I think theres a weather-indicator also in the default repos
<Dr_Willis> !info weather-indicator
<ubottu> Package weather-indicator does not exist in natty
<vkay> Hello, I have a question, I am under gnome, i added to the panel, the ocultation buttons for to hide bar when I need, but I am wondering if it is possible on system startup, panel be hide by button, i hope explained well
<nowat> !info weather-report
<ubottu> Package weather-report does not exist in natty
<Dr_Willis> my-weather-indicator - An indicator for the weather
<jerriy> nowat: Dr_Willis: that's the problem when type my city (in clock preferences | tab "locations" | press add button) there's spposed to be a pop up appearing in order for me to select that place but I GET NO POPUP as I used to in the past
<CodeZombie> Dr_Willis, I used the nvidia settings to gen one... Rebooting now to see if it works
<Dr_Willis> is what i am using.
<jonathan___> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to open a new instance of a app without the mouse ? How to do ?
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  the clock here for me under 11.04 dosent even have a weather thing..
<jonathan___> with the touchpad I haven't a third button ...
<Dr_Willis> jonathan___:  click both at the same time.
<nowat> jerriy: you add it to the panel, then you right click it and change the settings on 11.04
<CodeZombie> This is even on a mac mini
<CodeZombie> I win... booted right into gui
<CodeZombie> wifi works, bluetooth works, sounds works
<CodeZombie> very nice
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: nowat: the clock WORKS! Only the weather part is causing me trouble (as if there's some library file missing
<Dr_Willis> !info indicator-weather
<ubottu> indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.04.10+repack-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 71 kB, installed size 672 kB
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  You are using what version of ubuntu?
<jonathan___> Dr_Willis: yes it works ! Thanks. But I remember to have tried it before without success
<jerriy> lucid
<xcvii> hey, i just upgraded to natty, i added opera to the unity launcher, but it won't start when i click it. the button flashes for a while, but nothing happens. opera starts ok from the terminal. i'm not even usre how i could get a visible error message. can you give me a hint? (:
<Dr_Willis> jonathan___:  you have to have the timing just right. :)
<jonathan___> at least now it works
<Dr_Willis> jonathan___:  thers some key vombo to do the same thing.
<jonathan___> Dr_Willis: yes not easy
<jerriy> About Clock: clock 2.30.2
<Dr_Willis> super+SOMTHING+#
<Dr_Willis> My clock here dosent have any menus i can even do an about from... :)
<CodeZombie> Ubuntu really is coming along nicely as an OS
<Dr_Willis> but im on 11.04 :)
<jonathan___> Dr_Willis: yes with the key shortcut it's even better
<THE_BIG_ONE> Jordan_U: Mind giving me an example of usage
<vkay> #linuxmint.com
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: how is that possible? When I click on the clock applet on my panel I get a calender, a world map and a location edit button
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  im on natty.. 11.04 you are on the older release.
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  they ahve redone the panel/indicator stuff  :)
<THE_BIG_ONE> Jordan_U: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory     ||      Could not open /dev/dsp
<Dr_Willis> clock nolonger has the weather feature in 11.04
<jerriy> That's not gonna push me into letting go of my LTS release and go back to 6-month cycle (been there done that)
<jo-erlend> Dr_Willis, well... It doesn't have it. It's a different clock, so wouldn't be entirely accurate to say it no longer has? I do hope it'll get implemented though, because I really like that feature.
<elnur> is there anyone who dumped Unity and installed Gnome-shell?
<Dr_Willis> jo-erlend:  its not there.. the feature has been repoaced by the indicator-weather applet.
<Minnen> jerriy just type this in ur console and u will get ur weather back"sudo apt-get install indicator-weather"
<Jordan_U> THE_BIG_ONE: "padsp xmoto" (not that xmoto uses OSS).
<Minnen> :)
<Dr_Willis> I recall the weather/clock always being a bit flakey in the older releases. :)
<jerriy> I'll see Minnen
<Minnen> enjoy
<kepi> man, i gotta say this, ubuntu natty is awesome, i was skeptic at first but guys this is great, although sometimes it hangs
<THE_BIG_ONE> Jordan_U: Right, prepending say, Enemy Territory changes the above error (With normal 11.04 alsa) to this new error: ------- sound initialization -------   ||  Sorry but your soundcard can't do this
<yassine> grub seem not to like to boot windows and each time i try to i get error device format "dev/sdb,msdos2" invalid must be (f|h)dn, with 0 <= N < 128 these are my grub2 configs http://paste.ubuntu.com/604651/ line : 183, anyone with an idea please?
<THE_BIG_ONE> Along with some other Q3 based engine games
<jibadeeha> kepi, i am loving ubuntu natty ... but yeah for me it hangs on shutdown sometimes
<THE_BIG_ONE> Old 10.10, OpenSuSe, and other distros still using OSS/Pulse/etc work fine considering they still have the dsp device. That emulator doesn't appear to work
<Minnen> yassine that happends sometimes when u upgrade from an older ver use the supergrub disk to solve the problem while u reset ur grub
<kepi> maybe after some updates it will be fixed, hope so
<jibadeeha> kepi, yeah i keep hoping for that magic update
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  it needs a hd0 type drive name , not sdX
<jo-erlend> kepi, jibadeeha: there have been some major changes in this release, so it's no very surprising that it's a little bit more buggy than the previous releases. It'll get there, and I think it's more important that 12.04LTS is stable and shiny from the get go.
<Minnen> i have to say it
<Minnen> i miss openoffice
<kepi> jo-erlend: true that, if they keep this up 12.04 is gonna rock
<Dr_Willis> yassine:  weird.. mine is using /dev/sdXX also.. in grub.cfg. never saw that befor
<jibadeeha> jo-erlend, don't get me wrong I completely agree and that moaning .. this version is the first that works with all my hardware out of the box so really impressed so far
<Dr_Willis> set root='(/dev/sdb,msdos1)'
<THE_BIG_ONE> Jordan_U: Any other suggestions / ideas related to that issue?
<kepi> jibadeeha: for me except my wireless driver
<Clerisy> when I set a command, chanserv undoes it. how can i fix this?
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: It's a somewhat ugly result of the current implementation for when you don't have a device.map, in most situations it should not be a problem as root will be properly set by the search command.
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  ahh. makes sence.
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: yassine is getting this error because the search command is failing. Why it's failing though I don't know.
<jo-erlend> kepi, yes, I use 10.04 on my desktop and I'm really happy with it. That's a very good sign. I see no problem staying with 10.04 until 12.04. On my laptops I stay current though. :)
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  i dont seem to have a device.map file any more :)
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Which is good. Grub2 doesn't require one :)
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Though it would be nice if grub-mkconfig didn't confuse people by using completely bogus device names in the grub.cfg.
<Waldo000001> hi all
<Waldo000001> I've got a problem with my webcam: Was working in 10.10, stopped working after upgrade to 11.04. I'm on a Dell XPS M1330. I've googled with no success. Any pointers?
<kepi> jo-erlend: i use windows on my desktop and ubuntu on the laptop, i do a clean install everytime new ubuntu drops
<CodeZombie> anyone use synergy?
<THE_BIG_ONE> Does anyone else have any suggestions on using OSS-based applications in 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> CodeZombie:  i have in the past.
<Dr_Willis> it can be annoying tio configure
<Bob__> hi
<ubuntuuser_1> i need help please, i'm trying to compile the latest version of Evolution, because of a backup that i have, that only works on the last version...im using ubuntu 10.10, and i get some errors when compiling... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/604756/
<CodeZombie> Dr_Willis, I'm looking at this bug fixed that says it's fixed http://synergy-foss.org/pm/issues/1825, however, when my mouse enters the screen, I still get a black flash
<smryan> does ubuntu use salts for hashed passwords
<AndrewEMT> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit... how do I check if 32-bit HAL is installed and if its not how do I get it?
<peng_> do i need antivirus program with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> smryan: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !virus | peng_
<ubottu> peng_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mang0> Ubuntu keeps crashing on me.....my screen freezes, and I have to turn off using the power button....
<mang0> 11.04
<peng_> ubottu: thank for you answer and the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smryan> what about aslr and dep?
<nowat> Dr_Willis: remember my strange CentOS promp from earlier?
<Jordan_U> !pm | THE_BIG_ONE
<ubottu> THE_BIG_ONE: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kepi> hey guys what's up with gtalk in empathy? when i try to set it up it doesnt let me input my password
<Dr_Willis> nowat:  barely. :)
<AndrewEMT> I take it no one knows how to check if 32-bit HAL is installed on 64-bit Ubuntu 11.04
<OY1R> can i recreate bootchart images from the compressed archives in /var/log/bootchart ?
<Waldo000001> Problem with webcam: No "Device"'s listed in gstreamer-properties. Advice for next step of troubleshooting? (Dell XPS M1330 built-in webcam)
<nowat> well, just got my servers to boot and apparently there was a previous CentOS installation. -- So where I thought I was booting a USB device with an ubuntu image I was actually booting the HDD
<nowat> And that is just further proof that I am retarded. :P
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> PEBKAC !
<nowat> am happy that I finally got the servers up though
<smryan> in ubuntu you never have the need to install or update drivers right? but how can i see a list of hardware chips and driver dates?
<Jordan_U> AndrewEMT: What problem are you actually trying to solve?
<AndrewEMT> Its a problem with Wine now seeing my DVD-ROM drive and we've watered it down to 32-bit HAL not functioning
<AndrewEMT> not*
<codingenesis> how to update grub on ubuntu 10.04
<BlouBlou> !grub | codingenesis
<ubottu> codingenesis: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  unless you want to clarify the question a bit more.
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with native resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me pm.
<Jordan_U> AndrewEMT: Who is we?
<AndrewEMT> I am in the wine channel
<codingenesis> i have remove windows from my hardisk  but still it showing up in grub, i want to remove that windows entry
<AndrewEMT> They told me to come here and ask about how to check if 32-bit HAL is installed and if not how to get it running
<mang0> Andre_Gondim: you have to update grub
<Jonathan_Glam> Hi, I installed a new monitor and I can't seem to configure the screen. The screen is all black and outsized. It's at the right resolution, but I'm not sure what to do. It configured alright on my secondary windows boot.
<Dr_Willis> I dident think ubuntu even came with HAL any more
<Guest55074> *** bootchart does not create a bootchart.tgz *** 11.04, 64bit *** some ideas
<mang0> if you want to remove windows from the grub list AndrewEMT, type something like sudo apt-update grub
 * mang0 thinks that's right
<Dr_Willis> assuming the os-proer script dosent find anything that looks like a windows isntall.. it will remove it. :)
<Camer0n> hello, I'm using 11.04 and I can't get dual monitors to work, the image only shows on a bit of the first monitor :/
<mang0> then it will detect all availible os's and then remove any it doesn't fine
<AndrewEMT> I am onlyusing Ubuntu... dunno how that's gonna help me but ok
<Dr_Willis> or you could disable the OS-prober script
<mang0> find*
<mang0> AndrewEMT: what that command does is reconfigure grub. So it will look for windows, not find it and remove it.
<ubuntu4ever> Hi friends. After upgrading to the latest Ubuntu 11.04 I no longer have WLAN. What should I do?
<nowat> Camer0n: on your monitor controls under System>Preferences>Monitors
<AndrewEMT> I'm not asking anything about grub...
<nowat> Have you tried moving the monitors both into view?
<Camer0n> yeah, that's what I' doing
<OY1R> codingenesis, edit boot/grub/locale/grub.cfg
<Jordan_U> mang0: I think you have the wrong nick.
<Camer0n> yes
<ubuntu4ever> I don't have the app that shows all the wi
<ubuntu4ever> reless networks.
<mang0> Jordan_U: how so?! :P
<codingenesis> DYIR: how to edit that??
<mang0> AndrewEMT: shit, sorry, I got the wrong person :P
<mang0> <codingenesis> i have remove windows from my hardisk  but still it showing up in grub, i want to remove that windows entry
<mang0> <AndrewEMT> They told me to come here and ask about how to check if 32-bit HAL is installed and if not how to get it running
<AndrewEMT> its ok
<AndrewEMT> hehe
<mang0> I thought it was you heh
<AndrewEMT> Ya had me confuzzled
<ubuntu4ever> Anybody any idea?
<OY1R> it's O Y 1 R :P
<Jordan_U> OY1R: There is no such file /boot/grub/locale/grub.cfg...
<mang0> sorry :P
<alaing> how do i remove phpmyadmin and install again? I would like to install it in a non-default directory
<mang0> codingenesis: I can help you
<OY1R> Jordan_U, i have one !
<OY1R> alas in 10,04
<Camer0n> nowat, it worked fien with 10.10
<iceroot> alaing: just set another symlink
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  i got a /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<codingenesis> DYIR: i can't find my grub.cfg file
<mang0> codingenesis: in ubuntu type sudo apt-update grub (or something of the sort). That will re-configure grub for you
<Dr_Willis> and you DONT want to be editing grub.cfg by hand.
<alaing> iceroot how do i do that?
<iceroot> alaing: phpmyadmin is not installed to /var/www  its just created a symlink from /var/www which you can change
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Yes, but do you have a /boot/grub/locale/grub.cfg ?
<codingenesis> mang8: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  none in locale.
<Jordan_U> OY1R: Could you pastebin its contents? I'm curious.
<Camer0n> nowat??
<mang0> mang0* codingenesis  ;)
<alaing> iceroot i just notice loads of scans in my access logs and want to restrict it
<OY1R> my bad it was not in locale just boot/grub/
<nowat> Camer0n: can you PM me a better description of your problem? monitors, hardare, ect
<Camer0n> ok
<OY1R> sorry.
<alaing> iceroot how do change the symlink?
<iceroot> alaing: mom i will have a look
<alaing> iceroot thank much appreicate
<codingenesis> mang0: i have total 3 hardisk but after updating grub still one hardisk shows the instance of win 7
<b0nd> hi guys, i am trying to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from ubuntu 10.04 and keep getting this error "W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?) , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." does anyone know how to get around this?
<mang0> codingenesis: Have you got windows 7 installed?
<b0nd> i mean from 10.10
<mang0> codingenesis: that command was wrong, hold on
<codingenesis> mang0: i removed it...i deleted that partition
<codingenesis> so only ubuntu is there now
<shean> hey guys
<shean> i'm new
<mang0> codingenesis: hold on, let me get the command fo you
<codingenesis> mang0:  ya :)
<alaing> iceroot if there a way to restrict internet access to it but allow lan then that would be great too
<ubuntu4ever> How do I get my WLAN back after upgrading to 11.04?
<shean> softcenter
<mang0> codingenesis: sudo update grub
<mang0> *sudo update-grub
<iceroot> alaing: in /var/www/ there should be something like phpmyadmin -> /usr/share/phpmyadmin... correct?
<codingenesis> mang0:  still that entry shows up !!!
<iceroot> alaing: you can see it with ls -all
<mang0> codingenesis: may I pm you?
<ubuntu4ever> Anybody?
<codingenesis> ya
<codingenesis> mang0:  ya
<alaing> iceroot mom let me try it quickly
<Bulldog> hmm i have a new install of 11.04 and totem is playing mp3s and videos at like 18x faster than normal with no sound :S
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  you chould chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober and rerun update-grub
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  it may be seeing some rescue partion, or data drive..  os-prober is a little  brain dead in some ways
<Bulldog> scratch that ... all media players are playing files at a unnatural speed
<iceroot> alaing: hm strange, on natty its not a symlink in /var/www and its not listed in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<AndrewEMT> Ok, anyone know what the 32-bit hal package is called?
<iceroot> alaing: /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<OY1R> can i recreate bootchart images from the tgz archives in var/log/bootchart?
<codingenesis> Dr_Willis: can i maually delete that portion in grub.cfg??
<iceroot> alaing: there you can change the name of phpmyadmin, if you change it to foobar, then you will have to use http://localhost/foobar
<sta7ic> hey
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  you DONT edit grub.cfg directoy
<Dr_Willis> directly :)
<iceroot> alaing: also you can restrict access there with a htaccess that only 192.168.0.0/24 can access it (change it to your lan-settings)
<sta7ic> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  you edit the config file sas needed and rerun update-grub
<iceroot> alaing: Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin  is the line you want
<alaing> iceroot: In /vars/www i just see the files i have created no phpmyadmin.
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis: sudo chmod -x /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober and rerun 'sudo update-grub' should 'fix' it.
<iceroot> alaing: i corrrected myself
<ruge> hey folks, can someone help me run "ati-driver-installer-11-4-x86.x86_64.run" plz?
<ruge> :D
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  it will not scan for ANY other os's on the system that way
<allu2> I have problem, gnash doesn't play anything, not a single flash anywhere is this know problem?
<iceroot> alaing: /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf is the file you need to change
<alaing> iceroot ok one minnute accessing my headless server
<codingenesis> <Dr_Willis>:  OK
<iceroot> alaing: in that file you can also create a rule that only your lan can access phpmyadmin, see #httpd for further infos on .htaccess-files
<alaing> iceroot ok got that file open
<thauriswulfa> HELP: unable to play a movie getting error pa_stream_cork() , it was playing fine in past what to do/
<thauriswulfa> ?
<codingenesis> <Dr_Willis> thanks my prob solved !!
<Camer0n> hello, I found this guide but don't understand it: http://tophuman.blogspot.com/2011/05/fixing-ubuntu-1104-multi-monitor.html do i unplug the vga cable while it's restarting?
<mang0> I've got a couple of problems: 1). Ubuntu keeps freezing, and doesn't wake up outta the freeze. I have to hold the power button to shut down, then restart. 2). Whenever I open system manager, it says I'm using 100% CPU, and makes everything very laggy....3). In the "additional drivers" popup, it says I have installed advanced nVidia drivers, but that they are not in use. (maybe that's connected to the freezing?) How do I put t
<mang0> hem in use?
<codingenesis> can i install more than 2 linux distribution on a single hardisk??
<nowat> yes
<phibxr> is it possible to make the window picker (exposé-effect) show icons and names for the applications?
<ruge> man, this whole ATI driver business has totally confused me :(
<thauriswulfa> HELP: unable to play a movie getting error pa_stream_cork() , it was playing fine in past what to do/
<phibxr> nevermind, already found the CCSM-setting. :P
<alaing> iceroot: so if i rename the /phpmyadmin the person/bot would need to know what i have changed it to right?
<codingenesis> along with ubuntu and other being open suse??
<atlef> codingenesis, yes
<codingenesis> <atlef> can u guide  me pls ??
<codingenesis> would be thankful to u ....
<nowat> codingenesis: sure
<OY1R> thauriswulfa, sudo apt-get install vlc && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ruge> does anyone know how to properly install ati drivers? no one has made it clear how to do it :(
<nowat> codingenesis: http://www.hentzenwerke.com/wp/installingmultiplelinuxdistributions_onasinglebox.pdf
<AndrewEMT> Anyone know how I can install 32-bit hal into my 64-but Ubuntu 11.04?
<alaing> whats a good texteditor i could use from shellprompt
<AndrewEMT> I dl'd a package and it gave me a wrong architecture error
<uabn93> I need an agp graphics card that will run well in ubuntu. Should I get ATI or Nvidia? And also, should i use open source or proprietary?
<codingenesis> atlef: thanks buddy !!
<koshie_> Hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<OY1R> alaing, vim
<Dr_Willis> AndrewEMT:  im not even sure that will fix your wine issues..  You might want to check the ubuntu forums and the askubuntu.com site
<codingenesis> can gnome 3 can be installed in ubuntu 10.04??
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  its worth the effort to learn vi.
<AndrewEMT> ok, cause I'm in with the wine guys now
<BlouBlou> !gnome3 | codingenesis
<ubottu> codingenesis: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<AndrewEMT> Thank you Dr. Willis
<Dr_Willis> AndrewEMT:  hal is being removed (or allready removed) from ubuntu.
<koshie_> I've installed the 11.04 on my eeePC 1001HA yesterday, and I've one problem with Firefox. When I launch it I've this error message : «Could not initialize the application's security component. The most likely cause is problems with files in your application's profile directory. Please check that this directory has no read/write restrictions and your hard disk is not full or close to full. It is recommended that you exit the application an
<koshie_> d fix the problem. If you continue to use this session, you might see incorrect application behaviour when accessing security features.» My hard drive is not full and I'm using BTRFS (I know it's not a good thing actually :)) so I think it's a problem with it.
<BlouBlou> codingenesis: It seems it isn't a PPA for maverick
<alaing> Dr_Willis: just trying to find time to learn it .... hehehe
<koshie_> And I can use Firefox, nothing work
<codingenesis> ubottu:  so its better to stay away !!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> !info hal
<koshie_> can't*
<ubottu> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.14-5+svn1 (natty), package size 336 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<BlouBlou> codingenesis: ubottu it's a bot
<Dr_Willis> !vimtutor
<ubottu> vimtutor is an excellent tool for learning how to use vim. It can be found in the vim-full package, among others.
<AndrewEMT> ok, thanks... will see if we can do a workaround
<uabn93> !graphics drivers
<antoinefr> Hello.. please.. i installed the last version of ubuntu. Got a SATTELITE L30-105 with wifi card "Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC". Network stops working randomly.. I find nothing on internet.. :(
<koshie_> With chromium it works
<codingenesis> and porting ubuntu's software on windows is that a better idea ???
<sevoxx> antoinefr, Don't use WiFi. Problem sorted.
<AndrewEMT> uabn93, I recommend an NVidia card... and the open source drivers are coming a long way so I'd say driver wise its what works best for u
<_asdf_> hey guys... a friend of mine has updated to the new 11.4 and nothing is working. You know any good side where i can read how to fix the problems?
<mr_grey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nwoFlVGVc4&feature=related
<antoinefr> sevoxx: can you give me more informations please ?
<ThisisRuge> Hey guys, I need to grab codecs.. so I open up an mp3 file and its requesting at 40mb download?!?
<allu2> antoinefr: when the network cuts is there anything new in dmesg?
<antoinefr> no
<codingenesis>  and porting ubuntu's software on windows is that a better idea ???
<ryankask> will a 2.6.35 kernel always be supported for natty?
<uabn93> AndrewEMT: How do I know which card to get? and how much they are supported?
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  what are you really asking?
<sevoxx> antoinefr, I had similar issues a while back. I'd tell you it's broadcast strength issues, but I don't know myself. My problem was that the Access Point wasn't sending waves at a strong enough range.
<BlouBlou> ryankask: For the next 18 months, yes
<Dr_Willis> ThisisRuge:  its provberly getting the ubuntu-restricted-extras codec packas
<antoinefr> sevoxx: fully working on Win7
<ryankask> BlouBlou: so the 2.6.35 package will receive updates?
<AndrewEMT> uabn93: I've found from my experience that NVidia cards in general are supported best by Linux... so its really what you want in a card
<ThisisRuge> oh i c, the entire thing
<ThisisRuge> gotcha
<sevoxx> antoinefr, does your WiFi card support 802.11 b and g?
<ryankask> BlouBlou: and will work with all other package updates?
<BlouBlou> ryankask: Something like that...
<thauriswulfa> #android
<toxa> hello everybody. Need some help with how to make a new fstab file
<ThisisRuge> wowsers.. the unrestricted pack is 150MB
<alaing> how do you save im vim?
<ThisisRuge> and im on mobile internet :(((
<AndrewEMT> The proprietary drivers will work with what card you choose, Ubuntu has the latest driver for that
<codingenesis> Dr_Willis : i love some of the open source software and at home i am unable to use it because of my parents so i would like if those software would be there on windows!!
<antoinefr> sevoxx: "AR2413 802.11bg" so.. "bg" yes?
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  sticking with nvidia, but not the 'just came out yesterday' nvidia cards seems to workbest for me. get their  cards that have been out for a few months.
<BlouBlou> ryankask: Kernel updates = Same version patched which does NOT replace your older one.
<AndrewEMT> Open source I think is catching up a lil bit
<sevoxx> Hmm right.
<ThisisRuge> n
<thauriswulfa> haaandslkfhaan
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  there are ports of many linux apps to windows.  or you could run Linux in virtualbox on your windows OS
<sevoxx> Set it to 'b' only. See if that works.
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  or you can install ubuntu to a flash drive and run it from there.
<ryankask> BlouBlou: okay thanks
<sevoxx> 'b' is longer range
<_asdf_> hey guys... a friend of mine has updated to the new 11.4 and nothing is working. You know any good side where i can read how to fix the problems?
<antoinefr> how i can make that please sevoxx ?
<BlouBlou> !upgrade | _asdf_
<ubottu> _asdf_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<abstrakt> _asdf_, yup, it's called www.dontupgradeyetitsnotworthit.com
<AndrewEMT> uabn93, so in general its your choice what card to pick...
<sevoxx> Go to the properties of your network card, click the 'driver' tab and it will be under proerties
<Dr_Willis> _asdf_: 'nothing' is a little vague. :)  any more details
<sevoxx> properties*
<codingenesis> Dr_Willis: is that possible and how?? would be really great !!
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  is what possible? Be a bit more concise and clear in waht you are asking..
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  all the stuff i said is possible.. :)
<uabn93> Well, since my pc is older and only supports agp and not PCIexpress, I think I have to get one thats a few years old. but im not sure where to even begin looking.
<ThisisRuge> Do i need to download all of gstreamer plugins?
<antoinefr> sevoxx: scuse me.. i can find this on networking manager ?
<sevoxx> antoinefr, It's a little hard to help you out with Windows right now. I'm on Ubuntu 11.04 at the moment.
<ThisisRuge> or can i just dl gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  nvidia definatly.  my 8800 works very well.
<_asdf_> Dr_Willis sry i dont no more too... i guess they are the standard problems occureing by many people
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  but im not even sure what exist in agp anuy more.
<AndrewEMT> Yeah but he's got an older pc Dr_Willis
<codingenesis> Dr_Willis : will search for that on google !!  again thanks .. :)
<Dr_Willis> _asdf_:  theres the forums and askubuntu.com
<abstrakt> codingenesis, http://www.virtualbox.org/
<AndrewEMT> NVidia is definitively the best for Linux I've found... ATi is too buggy
<uabn93> Dr_Willis: do you use open source or proprietary? Which is all around, better?
<bullgard4> !language | [4-tea-2]
<ubottu> [4-tea-2]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> uabn93:  i use the nvidia drivers for all my nvidia systems
<alaing> Dr_Willis: how do i save in vim. i see i need to use wq but how do i get to that stage
<sevoxx> antoinefr, does it disconnect while you are using the pc?
<sudipta> how to listen to internet radio sations in natty....dotn want to use banshee....is there any other lightweight app for that?
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  escape key, then : then w then q
<abstrakt> alaing, you /join #vim and ask them :)
<ThisisRuge> got it working :D
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  install the vim package, and run the vimtutor app to train you :)
<alaing> excellant thanks
<AndrewEMT> uabn93: In general the proprietary drivers are better, some of the newer cards, the open source stuff has trouble with right now
<antoinefr> sevoxx: its very strange. im connecting throw ssh connection now to talk via weechat and its work..
<sudipta> <alaing><Esc>:wq
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  vi is all about 'what mode am i in right now' :)
<antoinefr> but if i use http protocol.. randomly stop loading of page
<Dr_Willis> escape = get back to command mode
<abstrakt> no vi is all about bloody knuckles
<AndrewEMT> But if your getting an older AGP card I think open source will be ok for you
<abstrakt> vim is all about nirvana
 * abstrakt loathes vi with a vengeance
<sevoxx> So you don't literally get disconnected from the network? It just times out?
<abstrakt> alaing, seriously tho you should /join #vim it's a cool place
<_asdf_> okey guys just guess what can a noob make the most problems after upgradeing on 11.4
<alaing> saved it thanks i had pressed escape as i was in "insert" mode but i was not seeing ":" I didn't realise that i had to type that
<codingenesis> abstrakt: thanks !!
<Dr_Willis> _asdf_:  a cleaninstall may be the best bet.
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  : -> go into command line mode. :)
<Dr_Willis>  :) -> go into smiley face mode.
<alaing> Dr_Willis: yip understand that now lol
<TopGear> Hello here
<alaing> all new to me i'm used to windos
<antoinefr> sevoxx: like now : no response on http when i try to ask different website from chromium or firefox but i can tchat with you from a ssh connexion wich dont stop
<uabn93> AndrewEMT: I just spoke with this guy and he told me that agp support for nvidia on newer kernels was crap. In this case, would open source nvidia be better?
<TopGear> Quite some big probs... Can't run any linux anymore :(
<TopGear> Gparted gives me this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/img1021o.jpg/
<Dr_Willis> alaing:  theres also 'cream'  and gvim for X. that is vim + some extra stuff. the menus normally show aht commandkeys do what. makes it a little easier to learn
<uabn93> AndrewEMT: i mean open source ati
<TopGear> Ubuntu gives me a pink, orange, blue and black screen - rescue as normal
<sudipta> <alaing><Esc>:wq
<TopGear> And Live cd/dvd's don't run :( grey or black screen with a blinking cursur
<TopGear> cursor
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  try the 'nomodeset' option
<Guest89041> hey, save me from terminal, i recomiled X, now is see nouveau in lsmod, but X says it does not exist???
<AndrewEMT> uabn93, I don't use ATi cards... they were buggy in my Windows days and are certainly that way for Linux... NVidia is the best but ya can try it
<Dr_Willis> Guest89041:  you recompiled X? why?
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: tried, I got into a sort of UI, but it didn't work wel... it didn't work at all
<sudipta> how to listen to internet radio sations in natty....dotn want to use banshee....is there any other lightweight app for that?
<AndrewEMT> I can't speak too much on ATi cards... been years since I even bought one
<_asdf_> you gonna ban me if i start trolling here?
<Bulldog> whats the difference between the ati linux driver on the website and the Fglrx driver ubuntu offers
<iceroot> alaing: correct
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  for my nvidia cards. I have to use nomodeset. to get to the desktopp. then install the actual nvidia drivers.
<Guest89041> Dr_Willis: because, i swtiched to nouveau, and it's long story
<Dr_Willis> Guest89041: theres ppa's for updated versions of X and the  drivers I think.
<iceroot> alaing: the scripts are scanning for phpmyadmin, PHPmyadmin and so on, the will use the common names of it
<Guest89041> switched*
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: since I replaced my monitor, it does weird
<muneeb> I have ATI onboard... If i want to have nVidia  card will there be any problem?
<iceroot> muneeb: disbale the onboard card is a good idea
<AndrewEMT> And newer kernels may be phasing out AGP support uabn93, I not entirely sure why the AGP support would be bad... most things are indeed going PCI-E but I not sure kernel wise
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: First I had my 24". It broke, so it went for warranty. Replaced it with a 19". No probs. 24" back. I connect it and my ubuntu 11.04 resolution goes to 640*480
<alaing> iceroot so its kind of like a apaches mod-rewrite?
<iceroot> muneeb: but you can also mix different cards
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: and it can't set any higher
<iceroot> alaing: its a normal apachae alias as a vhost
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  i dont get proper res, untill i get the actual nvidia drivers going.
<iceroot> alaing: but yes in some ways its the same
<muneeb> iceroot there's no option to disable in bios
<tsaknorris> How i can comment more than one line at the time in bash shell?
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: So what you say is use --nomodeset and work yourself through the install?
<iceroot> muneeb: i am running intel onboard and nvidia fine here without disabling one of them
<alaing> iceroot just going to restart my web service and see if it works
<iceroot> tsaknorris: there is no such feature in bash like /* foo */
<iceroot> alaing: reload instead of resart is ok
<Bulldog> whats the difference between the ati linux driver on the website and the Fglrx driver ubuntu offers
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  when i boot the live cd. i need to  use 'nomodeset'  install it.. then first boot. I also use nomodeset. then i install the ncvidia drivers. and reboot and run nvidia-settings to get X setup right.
<_asdf_> can someone respond plz... wanna test my new messenger settings
<Dr_Willis> after i get the drivers ionstalled - i dont need the nomodeset option.
<iceroot> _asdf_:
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: okay, thank you for the information
<_asdf_> thx
<Dr_Willis> Bulldog:  the ati drivers from teh web site is the fglrx drivers. then thers the open sourced ati/radeon drivers
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: just edit the boot parameter and add --nomodeset?
<tsaknorris> iceroot, are you sure?
<iceroot> Bulldog: the default driver from ubuntu is the open-source-driver which dont have a good 3d support, the official ati driver is closed source and have good 3d acceleration
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  No.. I use the grub menus and use 'nomodeset' option.  - replace 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset'
<iceroot> tsaknorris: ask #bash if you dont trust me
<TopGear> ok
<Dr_Willis> its not --nomodeset :) its just 'quiet splash nomodeset' (or just nomodeset) since  i disalbe the quiet splash also.
<iceroot> tsaknorris: but yes i am sure, just use a good editor where you can comment multiple lines with one command
<tsaknorris> ok hmmm :/
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  also rember the 'text' option.  'nomodeset text' that can be handy in trouble shooting
<AndrewEMT> ok, well, I'll ctach you all later, thanks for the info that HAL is being depreciated...
<Guest89041> Dr_Willis: i have sources, but why i get this, X won't recognize loaded module???
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: just to be sure, where to add the text option?
<alaing> iceroot excellant its working when I go to www.foo.com/phpmyadmin it says it does not exist. I think I might leave it like that
<Bulldog> ok thanks
<iceroot> alaing: fine :)
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  same as where youdo nomodset
<alaing> only taken like 4 hours to sort
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  'quiet splash' ---> 'text'
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: okay
<alaing> iceroot thanks again really appreciate yoru help.
<OO2u> Hi, has anyone EDID.bin for LCD with native resolution 1680x1050_60? If you have this file please tell me pm.
<uabn93> AndrewEMT: bad because nvidia, as was told, does not update their drivers for older cards using AGP I guess. I'm leaning towards NVidia and I just hope its compatible and runs well.
<bullgard4> !wireless | ubuntu4ever
<ubottu> ubuntu4ever: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<phibxr> uabn93, i've had great success with all my nvidia-cards this far, even the obscure intel gma/nvidia-hybrid switchable card in my current laptop. you just need to disable the intel-part in the bios to reach the nvidia card. :)
<codingenesis> what does brb means! sorry for such a silly question !!
<nosea> Hi ,guys ,can I use bash to simulate mouse click sinal
<atlef> be right back
<codingenesis> ok thanks buddy !!
<atlef> np
<atlef> :-)
<nosea> I want to use bash to Simulate mouse click, anyone can help me?
<SpaceWorX> nosea, Like a macro-er?
<phibxr> Do I really need to enable HDMI-video output to send Audio through HDMI, or is it just my TV ignoring the Audio signal until it receives Video too?
<nosea> or who can solve this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798772
<abstrakt> nosea, bash itself, no, but I bet there are some X11 related utilities that may be able to do this
<abstrakt> nosea, which you can certainly trigger from within bash
<matthias_> hi, my cpu temp is at 70°C but tha fan stays at 2870 RPM.   before I upgraded to 11.04, than got faster in such situations
<nosea> oh ,thanks
<abstrakt> nosea, my x knowlege is hazy, i know there's a utility that lets you watch all your X input in real time
<abstrakt> nosea, so figure out what those messages are and then figure out how to produce them
<Camer0n> how do I move the dock thing to a second monitor, at the moment i have to press super then cose that search thing before i can use the app launcher
<nosea> I got it.
<Camer0n> or is there a way to have it open all the time?
<karlo> I have ubuntu 110.4 and I use firefox, and flash is very buggy, not in youtube, but everyelse.. suggestions?
<karlo> 11.4*
<nosea> I just have the same problem:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=798772
<aeon-ltd> karlo: firefox 4?
<karlo> yes
<SpaceWorX> nosea, is it the computer that is going into sleep mode or the program?
<mang0> I've got a couple of problems: 1). Ubuntu keeps freezing, and doesn't wake up outta the freeze. I have to hold the power button to shut down, then restart. 2). Whenever I open system manager, it says I'm using 100% CPU, and makes everything very laggy....3). In the "additional drivers" popup, it says I have installed advanced nVidia drivers, but that they are not in use. (maybe that's connected to the freezing?) How do I put t
<mang0> hem in use?
<aeon-ltd> karlo: in the preference there is a option for hardware accel when available, try toggling it
<mang0> I can give screenshots if you like...
<aeon-ltd> karlo: if that doesn't help disable/enable the hardware accel in flash bby right clicking anywhere there is a flash object
<nosea> the computer
<Antwon> how can I make apt-get upgrade while leaving out some particular packages?
<karlo> aeon-ltd, that is enabled for me
<bazhang> !pinning > Antwon
<ubottu> Antwon, please see my private message
<nosea> I use vga will not have this problem, only HDMI
<SpaceWorX> nosea: You should be able to change that in the System Settings
<nosea> I've done it
<aeon-ltd> karlo: disable it, restart firefox, try again
<karlo> ok
<nosea> power-managerment I set it :never
<nosea> but it dosen't work
<SpaceWorX> hmmm....
<robin0800> nosea, it might be idle shutdown
<cheip> how can I change numer of multiple desktops on Unity?
<uabn93> phibxr: Thanks. I think I will just end up getting NVidia. I'm mostly worried about AGP support.
<matthias_> hi, my cpu temp is at 70°C but tha fan stays at 2870 RPM.   before I upgraded to 11.04, than got faster in such situations
<bigmahatma> hello. Can I create a script that connects to a remote host via ssh? NB The connection is secured via keypairs and passphrase.
<nosea> I konw there is a small tool named:Inhibit applet
<nosea> but I want to use bash
<phibxr> uabn93, been a long time since I used AGP since I've only had laptops the past few years, but my last AGP-card worked fine, and NVIDIA keep a very high release pace for new drivers and generally tend to give the linux drivers attention. :)
<BlouBlou> matthias_: Don't worry about it
<davidshen84> i have a sandisk express card reader. it works very well with ubuntu 10.04(64bit). but after i upgraded to 11.04(64bit), the system cannot find it
<matthias_> the fan stays always at the same RPM, it doesn't turn off, too
<BlouBlou> matthias_: Most of CPUs have thermical-diodes which shutdown PC automatically before your home begins burning :P
<Camer0n> how do I move the dock thing to a second monitor, at the moment i have to press super then cose that search thing before i can use the app launcher
<BlouBlou> matthias_: That hasn't nothing to do with ubuntu, BIOS controls it
<matthias_> mmh
<davidshen84> any idea what caused my problem?
<nosea> well, thanks, I will find it by myself
<BenBE> Is there an easy way to query if the kernel has loaded tainted modules?
<jony> hello
<mang0> http://www.truploader.com/view/321986 how do I make that driver "in use" rather then not in use?
<ruge> Hi folks, any ideas why Banshee player wont let me jump to a particular point of a track?
<robin0800> mang0, try to blacklist the nouveau driver if that was in use first
<jony> I wanna similar commander software that Total Commander, anybody?
<mang0> robin0800: How do I do that?
<jony> of course with similar rich functions
<burg> hello. additional drivers window tells me when i click on nvidia driver: installed but currently not in use. how can i fix that? -- glxgears gives me about 1300 fps at the moment
<rigved> ruge: which type of file is that? have you seen this problem with other files of the same type or of different types?
<atlef> jony, midnight commander
<ruge> rigved: im finding it with all my mp3s actually
<mang0> Burg
<burg> mang0
<mang0> I have exactly the same problem
<mang0> O.O
<burg> mang0, do you know how to fix that? i have ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<jony> atlef, ty, but in software list doesn't appear
<rigved> burg: are you using 11.04? if yes, then this is not a problem. it's just that you are using unity (metacity), which does not need the graphics drivers
<robin0800> mang0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426745
<jony> it meens that it's no longer developed?
<mang0> No I don't know burg :S I'm on 11.04 32 bit
<mang0> thanks robin0800
<ruge> this ubuntu transition has been a difficult one for me :(
<atlef> jony, its called mc
<rigved> ruge: what about other types of files? like .ogg or .wav etc.
<ruge> hmm i only have mp3s so i cannot test.
<ruge> i just installed banshee and a codec
<atlef> jony, i get it here, in synaptic
<rigved> ruge: install this: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ruge> hmm
<ruge> oh man... 150mb install lol
<Tuhin-Away> why giver is not showing the other same os in same network?
<rigved> ruge: it will give you all the codecs that you will need, in addition to java and flash
<ruge> oh i c
<atlef> Tuhin-Away, that is a linux mint app
<jony> I've got it too, but it doesn't apper in installed programs listá
<Tuhin> atlef: can u help me fixing it?
<atlef> Tuhin, sorry have no idea
<ruge> and every so often i have keyboard problems.. its all so strange. like in FF my keyboard wont respond.
<atlef> jony, try running it in a terminal
<ruge> because when i click on FF it makes Xchat active.. what the
<jony> OMG, it's DOS-like :( I wanna something SIMILAR with Total Commander
<Antwon> is there any way to make Courier New font look "sharp and clear" like it does in windows. I need a decent monospaced font for programming
<xskydevilx> Is there a way to install Microsoft Office 2010 on Ubuntu?
<mang0> Wine? if you want the windows version...
<mgj> xskydevilx, you can always look through winehq's appdb
<mgj> xskydevilx, that being said, i dont think office runs very well through wine AFAIK
<codingenesis> but still office 2010 id not fully supported by wine
<codingenesis> is*
<atlef> jony, sorry about that, you could look at gnome-commander
<DirtyDawg> well you could run xp in a virtual machine and install office in that too
<rigved> xskydevilx: use openoffice/libreoffice. it is fully compatible with microsoft office 2010
<mgj> rigved, no love for google docs? :)
<codingenesis> rigved is right !! it's better using libre office or open office ...
<rigved> xskydevilx: they are great but you cannot be online always
<bazhang> xskydevilx, check the appdb, ask for assistance in #winehq
<rigved> mgj: ^^
<bazhang> !appdb | xskydevilx
<ubottu> xskydevilx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xskydevilx> thanks for the help guys
<mgj> rigved, its been a while since i used openoffice / libre , how do they handle .docx these days?
<mgj> good/bad/still sets your pc on fire if you even think about .docx?
<ubuntuuser_1> hello there, i need help please, i'm trying to compile the latest version of Evolution, because of a backup that i have, that only works on the last version...im using ubuntu 10.10, and i get some errors when compiling... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/604756/
<rigved> mgj: good. even microsoft office can open .odt
<jony> where can I see the opened windows list in 11.04?
<DefJunx> Hi all.
<mgj> rigved, nice :)
<DefJunx> I'd have a probably very simple and stupid question.
<simontol> Hi, I've recently upgraded to Natty, but I'm experiencing some regressions, for example I can't connect no more via bluetooth phone DUN. When I try to configure the device I get a "connection reset by peer" message. In addition I can't explore the phone fs via bluetooth. All those things worked without problems in Maverick.
<DefJunx> I have the annoying AMD watermark, how can I remove it? Using Lucid Lynx
<mgj> DefJunx, watermark.....?
<simontol> Could it be related to the HAL removal?
<DefJunx> mgj Yeah. on the desktop since i have a 3870x2 i see a little watermark saying my card isn't supported
<DefJunx> problem is, all works
<DefJunx> so I wanted to know how to remove that damn pic
<DefJunx> it overlays all windows
<mang0> what is the cmd to swich workspac?
<ubuntuuser_1> DefJunx, see if this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8010958&postcount=4
<mang0> space?*
<mang0> tab+?
<chrisadams> anyone know the default partitioning for ubuntu netbook?
<DefJunx> ubuntuuser_1 i guess it'd work, but i don't know where i could fin that file
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  sounds like some video driver setting, but ive never heard of it befor.
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  the watermark says what exactly?
<mgj> DefJunx, im sorry i have no idea. Never heard of such a watermark
<DefJunx> Dr_Willis, it says "AMD, Unsupported hardware"
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  whats your video chipset?
<DefJunx> 3870x2
<Dr_Willis> thats a rather odd chipset name...
<simontol>  mang0 : ctrl+alt+arrow key
<mang0> ah, thanks
<mang0> :)
<DefJunx> Dr_Willis, prolly I've misunderstood your request
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  its ATI? Nvidia?
<DefJunx> Ati
<Dr_Willis> i woukld guess its the drivers for that card. saying that 'this card is not supported by these drivers fully'
<DefJunx> Exactly
<DefJunx> I knew that already
<DefJunx> my point is, do you know a way to remove it?
<Dr_Willis> you are using the fgrx drivers ?
<Dr_Willis> fglrx
<DefJunx> I'm using ATI proprietary drivers, so i guess so
<mang0> argh, i can't install the firefox java plugin D: I'm following the guide but there is no directory called jacob/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<mang0> :S
<mgj> I would say the driver should have the option to remove it. It must require a driver to create such a watermark. Are there no better drivers available?
<jony> where can I see the opened windows list in 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  and this is a very new video card?
<jony> like a taskbar or something?
<mang0> jony at the bottom of the screen?
<jony> I don't wanna use all the time alt+tab
<Dr_Willis> jony:  you could install some dock if you wanted.. :)
<aby> Hello, is alsaconf enabled in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> those can show window lists.  thats what im using now. Cairo-dock and unity
<mang0> I'm using AWN. Docky took up like, 30% of my CPU lol
<jony> at the bottom of the screen there isn't anything
<Dr_Willis> mang0:  oh thats odd.. using Docky and Cairo Dock here.
<mang0> :/
<Dr_Willis> jony:  Install and run a dock.. and make it show a window list..
<Dr_Willis> !dock
<ubottu> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<mang0> I do have a 1.46 GHz cpu though lol
<DefJunx> mgj, i've the latest available. Dr_Willis It's kind of. Anyway I'll check for something in the drivers windows
<mang0> argh, i can't install the firefox java plugin D: I'm following the guide but there is no directory called jacob/.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  latest from the repos? or from teh ati web site>?
<Iszak> is the USB installer fixed in 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  i never saw it broken... what do you mean.
<DefJunx> from repos
<ubuntuuser_1> DefJunx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10445858&postcount=24
<jony> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> DefJunx:  perhaps try the ones fro the ati web site. but  thats going into nomans land. :)
<ubuntuuser_1> DefJunx, try the link that i gave you, that should work
<Iszak> Dr_Willis, it was definitely broken.
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  what was broken... be a bit more clearn..
<Iszak> I think the UI was
<atlef> !java | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Iszak> I can't remember, but it was unusable and I had to use Unetbootin
<mang0> http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#enable
<jony> I hate this left sidebar in 11.04, anybody with the same feelings?
<Dr_Willis> theres other tools then unetbootin avail at the pendrivelinux site also.
<mang0> is what I'm following
<mang0> atlef thanks
<Dr_Willis> jony:  not really a issue for most of us.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<jony> why?
<Iszak> if it's an issue remove it and install gnome.
<Dr_Willis> jony:  why would it be...
<Iszak> unity is crap if you've got > 1 monitor
<Dr_Willis> jony:  i did shrink it a bit and removed the drive icons
<jony> for ex: it doesn't wanna reopen the already running transmission remote GUI
<Dr_Willis> my 2nd monitor died.
<Dr_Willis> jony:  i ntocied issues with some apps and using the 'system tray' icon. if you min to tray. you MUST use the tray icon to bring it back
<Iszak> Dr_Willis, awh :( sorry to hear that, I would lend you one of my three, but y'know.
<Dr_Willis> saw that with transmission and qbittorrent today
<atlef> !classic | jony  use that if you do not like unity
<ubottu> jony  use that if you do not like unity: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<jony> what does it mean "unity"? just that left sidebar?
<Iszak> it's the desktop environment
<Dr_Willis> some unity docs ----> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<Dr_Willis> Unity is the name of the desktop. its also the name of the compiz plugin thats doing the work. :)
<Dr_Willis> the sidebar is the launcher, the dash is the top left button/dialogs..
<Dr_Willis> thry really should of put a link to a 'introduction to unity video' ion the desktop
<Dr_Willis> most blog sites have videos/guides/tutorials also.
<jony> it's not easier to use than gnome :((
<jony> or am I wrong?
<Dr_Willis> jony:  you know gnome... thats the differance..
<Dr_Willis> unity is differnt. and a work in progress.. it will improve over time
<Iszak> needs a lot of work.
<jony> but gnome too will improve, right?
<DirtyDawg> i hate unity too, switched to classic
<Dr_Willis> jony:  gnome is beciomming gnome-3  . so thats just as differnt as unity is...
<Iszak> jony, see gnome 3
<DirtyDawg> well not hat
<DirtyDawg> e
<DirtyDawg> was a BIG surprise tho lol
<Dr_Willis> gnome2 is going to be  going away some time i imagine..
<skysong> heya guys, quick question, I njust installed ubuntu on my netbook and the thing is now i dont know how to change icons, can someone help me out?
<Dr_Willis> Classic wont even be in the next release.
<Iszak> we should just switch to plasma desktop
<skysong> forgot to mention that it DOESN'T ressemble the one Im using on my desktop pc at all so I'm kindof lost here..
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  what version is on the netbook? what on the desktop?
<skysong> the same cd was used, its the latest one..
<ubuntuuser_1> DefJunx, did that worked?
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  the 11.04 release is the same on netbooks/desktops now. However. there is a classic gnome desktop you may be using on one. vs Unity on the other
<skysong> yeah
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  youneed the proper 3d drivers to get unity working
<skysong> thats the thing Dr_Willis, it detected everything properly..
<Iszak> How do I remove unity btw?
<Dr_Willis> skysong:   are you using 'autologin' features?
<skysong> but how do i know which one is being used on the netbook?
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  short answer. you dont. :)
<skysong> no am not using autologin Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  look at unity screen shots -> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<Iszak> Dr_Willis, I want to though, I want to kill it.
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  answer is to switch to the classic desktop at GDM login
<Iszak> I don't want a reminiscence of it on my system.
<Iszak> Dr_Willis, I want to remove the files too
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  i would say use an older release then.
<skysong> Dr_Willis am afraid its this one on the netbook..
<Iszak> why can't I just remove it?
<Iszak> if I'm using classic/gnome there's no reason I'm dependant on it
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  its too embedded into differnt things..
<Iszak> but no they tied it into ubuntu-desktop, great.
<Dr_Willis> classic gnome is using the same core underlaying libs.  so removeing unity would proberly remvoe thiose.. breaking the classic desktopo
<Iszak> So don't remove the underlying libraries, just remove unity.
<skysong> yet, i still dont know how to change the icon theme, cant even see the option :S
<Dr_Willis> try to remvoe Plymouth. :) thats also so embedded...
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  so go for it then..  fire up package manager and see.
 * Dr_Willis expects heavy breakage
<Iszak> I know, but it's stupid they've made it REQUIRED.
<Iszak> I don't want it.
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  under the power button menu in unity. theres the system settings tool where you can sexct appearance/theme stuff
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  in normal gnome its under one of the top menus
<skysong> yeah, but there are no options for the icon one am afraid..
<ubuntuuser_1> but it still possible to run the good old Gnome, right? 2.x ?
<skysong> hope emerald works.. if it does i can shift it:/
<atlef> !classic | ubuntuuser_1
<ubottu> ubuntuuser_1: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<jony> after installing cairo dock... how can I remove that annoying left sidebar?
<jony> or use caito with gnome?
<jony> cairo
<amin_> hi is puppy  ubuntu in
<amin_> base like mint?
<jbicha> jony: you can use the launchers & menu item in System Settings to set it to only show when you click the top left Ubuntu button
<next-one> hello
<skysong> yeah anyway of removing the sidebar?
<amin_> is puppy linux the same as ubuntu like Linux mintg ?
<jony> jbicha, ty
<jony> but now it's always on
<derek_> hello all
<go8765_P> hello. can anybody help me with my sound properties?
<Dr_Willis> amin_:  puppy is radically differnt then most linux disrtos out,.
<Iszak> Maybe I'll install gnome 3 which will cause unity to break.
<Dr_Willis> jony:  i didnot remove mine. I tweaked it a little and madeit smaller.
<Dr_Willis> skysong:  emerald is basically a dead project.
<jony> .. restart.. be back
<skysong> now that I ran fusion-icon, the whole system went down
<skysong> wtf
<amin_> Dr_Willis: Hi buddy could you give my some direction because when i update it it goes to repository of lucid ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> I just wish unity was not running on topof/needing compiz. that seems to be a big point of breakage.
<Dr_Willis> amin_:  updateing what?
<skysong> oh yeah
<skysong> my theme is completely wrecked now... :(
<amin_> Dr_Willis: PUUPY LInux
<Dr_Willis> everyone keeps enabling these compiz plugins that break unity or visa-versa
<skysong> and i touched nothing:(
<Iszak> Dr_Willis, could I not install ubuntu alternative then install gnome 2/3 without unity (hooray)
<bazhang> !ot | amin_
<ubottu> amin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> amin_:  puppylinux has its own channel.  I dont use Puppy any more,.
<bazhang> amin_, this is ubuntu support only. find a puppy channel for that
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  11.04 comes with unity as its gnome...
<Iszak> I know but alternative doesn't.
<derek_> maybe you could install gnome 3 in server edition
<Dr_Willis> Iszak:  the alternative cd - installs the normal desktop.. so yes it does.
<Dr_Willis> its just not a live-cd
<Iszak> unity is like a curse we cannot completely get rid of.
<Dr_Willis> 'people complaining about unity is like a curse.....' :)
<Flannel> Iszak, Dr_Willis: with the alternate CD you can choose to not install a GUI
<Dr_Willis> Flannel:  thats new in 11.04? it dident used to do that.
<Iszak> I savoir
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: No, it's always been that way.
<Iszak> s/I/A/
<Dr_Willis> Flannel:  i dont recall ever seeing that option in the dozen times vie used the alt-cd.
<Dr_Willis> but ive not used it in perhaps a year.
<Flannel> Dr_Willis: It used to be an option on the main screen ("Install a command line system"), then it got moved to an install option ... probably in 10.10 or maybe 10.04, so you had to hit f4 or f5 or whatever to select it.
<Antwon> is there any way to make Courier New font look "sharp and clear" like it does in windows? I need a decent monospaced font for programming
<DefJunx> to the one who linked me the tihng to fix the watermark, I love you.
<Dr_Willis> Antwon:  there  alterantive monospaced fonts out there, i recall some blog sites 'reviewing/comparing' them all last year.
<Dr_Willis> i just use Droid for my needs. :)
<Ttt2> Hello
<Ttt2> anyone has experience with pptpd on 10.10
<Chaazd> In Natty, is it possible to make the windows wavy like in 10.10 or .04
<Antwon> Dr_Willis: droid seems nice but I use bold and italic also in my syntax, for example bold droid looks very blurry
<Ttt2> anyone has experience with pptpd on 10.10, im desperate :(
<Ttt2> please kind sirs, i need some help
<Dr_Willis> clarify the issue you are having Ttt2 . dont just ask 'does anyone know....'
<Dr_Willis> also theres the askubuntu.com site and  the forums.
<Ttt2> been there
<Ttt2> done that
<uberfrau> hey guize. trying to get audio to work in vlc, nothing is happening, what do? :(
<Ttt2> actually my issue is that pptpd works with intermintence
<Ttt2> sometimes it just refuses to connect
<Ttt2> you try 2 mins later it works
<Ttt2> logs arent clear about the issue
<Ttt2> just a vague "modem hangup"
<Ttt2> any idea Dr_Willis ?
<Sterist> if i hibernated ubuntu while qemu was installing WinXP, will it resume when i boot up again?
<Chetic> is there a version of ubuntu for DVDs instead of CDs? I'm out of CDs
<Dr_Willis> Ttt2:  look for some versbose logging options perhaps.
<quackaduck> Ttt2: I'm not particularly familiar with poptop, but have you ruled out hardware problems?
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  no flash drives?  ive heard mixxed success stories with burning a cd image to dvd disk.
<atlef> Chetic, you can burn the cd image to dvd
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  and there is a dvd version.
<Sterist> Chetic  yes
<BugA> hi, i have a boot problem after grub menu, anyone able to help?
<Ttt2> quackaduck : yep, by changing the router by wich the GRE packets would pass through
<Ttt2> same issues
<Chetic> Dr_Willis: burning to DVD does not work.. I've tried it way too many times and it gives the strangest problems
<Ttt2> and beside that, windows server 2003 vpn works like a charm
<Sterist> Chetic it has a lot of the packages that ubuntu normally downloads in the set up so that part goes faster
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  i always use flash drives these days.
<Chetic> ah that's nice too
<Sterist> if i hibernated ubuntu while qemu was installing WinXP, will it resume when i boot up again?
<Ttt2> lot of ppl with same issues on da internet, but i couldnt find any resolution on forums and such
<Dr_Willis> Sterist:  i doubt if anyone can really tell you one way or another if it WILL work..
<Chetic> Dr_Willis: used to be so troublesome to use a flash drive but I guess that's probably changed
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  flash drives ar trivial these days. :) I even got grub2 set on one to boot iso files..
<Dr_Willis> I can have 5+ ubuntu isos on a single flashd rive
<wiehan> hi, I'm on a wireless network with people sharing stuff. IS there a nice program which can search all the shared folders for shared files (by type, e.g. videos) and then select and download them. I know DC, but I don't even know if there is a DC server on this network.
<quackaduck> Ttt2: Sorry I can't help much, I've never bothered much with poptop
<Chetic> Dr_Willis: I'll try it when I run out of DVDs.. I have way too many and the flash drive is in the car stereo :p
<Ttt2> quackaduck : do you know if poptopop has a irc channel or something... ?
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  i got a whole keychaing/neklace of the things. :)
<Dr_Willis> Chetic:  i even keep spare 512mb ones around for grub-rescue setups
<Chetic> hah yeah, makes sense
<quackaduck> Ttt2: No, I don't. I'll look into your problem though and try to help
<Ttt2> quackaduck : uh ? very kind kind of you
<wiehan> In the past this IRC channel used to be MUCH more helpful.
<Sterist> Dr_Willis Chetic i have a drawer full of SD / microSD / pro duo's and 1 card reader (o_-)
<oCean> wiehan: you could tell within 5 minutes?
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:  you come to that conclusion after being here for only 10 min?
<wiehan> oCean: No, I've come here the last couple of days with numerous questions, in the past (I'm talking about circa 2007-2008) - I would get answers quickly wiht so many people TRYING to help.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> it is sunday at 8am usa time..
<wiehan> Dr_Willis: same answer goes to you
<Dr_Willis> wiehan:   theres the forums and askubuntu.com
<Ttt2> wiehan : ppl here is helping for free, they dont owe you anything
<Dr_Willis> been busy on askubuntu.com more then here lately.
<Sterist> Dr_Willis its sunday 8am EASTERN  time (o_-)
<quackaduck> Ttt2: I don't know if it will help, but have a look at this: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml#read_io_error
<wiehan> Ttt2: That is fine, and I appreciate it. It's just sad to see something which was absolutely the coolest and best way to get help degrade so much. I remember, a couple of years ago a guy (can't remember his nick) helped me for 2 hours to get a software RAID setup going..
<Ttt2> i read that quacka
<Ttt2> its for the client
<Ttt2> not the server
<zkPsirus> my hard drive is making trouble...how can i copy from the "ctrl-alt-f1" terminals?
<quackaduck> ah
<Ttt2> wiehan : i understand that, you've been lucky i guess
<Dr_Willis> zkPsirus:  theres numerous terminal/cli/bash guides
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | zkPsirus
<ubottu> zkPsirus: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_Willis> zkPsirus:  if you can install stuff. youmay want to use the 'mc' terminal based file manager.
<mang0>  I just installed the nVidia driver from 'additional drivers' thing, and restarted. Its installed but not enabled. WTF!!!
<Dr_Willis> zkPsirus:  select files with 'ins' use f keys to do things.
<mang0> its annoying, cuz it doesn't show unity
<wiehan> Ttt2: lucky for a couple of years running I guess. Or Occam's razor would suggest the quality of this service just went down
<Dr_Willis> mang0:  ive seen thatissue for other people also.
<Sterist> !self-destruct
<mang0> Dr_Willis: is there a fix for it?
<wkakwkawkakwawk> wew
<zkPsirus> i dont mean that i want to copy files
<bessarabov> Where I can ask questions about problems with ubuntu Personal Package Archives?
<wiehan> But I'll stop complaining. I still appreciate coming here for help and getting help. Or just the thought this place is available.
<Dr_Willis> mang0:  no idea. Ive just seen it asked on askubuntu.com a few times.
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<zkPsirus> it prints the error message there, which i would like to paste here
<mang0> ;/
<Dr_Willis> bessarabov:  i think theres a #ubuntu-ppa  but never been there
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | zkPsirus
<ubottu> zkPsirus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zkPsirus> i know all this
<zkPsirus> but i can't copy the output of the terminal
<Dr_Willis> pastebinit command is handy for that
<Dr_Willis> and theres terminalbased irc clients, and the gpm service give you mouse support in the console
<wiehan> cheers guys, keep up the good work. Especially you, Dr_Willis
<capdcazz> ciao
<mang0> I can copy stuff from terminal..... :S
<capdcazz> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<NFischer> Hi all! i just bought a new Display... now every 10min of idletime it turns into stand-by... in Power Management i set it to turn off never.. how can i fix that?
<robin0800> zkPsirus, you should be able to highlight it and right click
<Dr_Willis> mang0:  huh?
<Ttt2> anybody runs pptpd on their ubuntu ?
<mang0> I can copy and paste stuff in terminal
<bessarabov> Dr_Willis: thank you but on #ubuntu-ppa there is nobody
<Dr_Willis> mang0:  with gpm its a CONSOLE based Mouse driver.. yes..
<iceroot> !anyone | Ttt2
<ubottu> Ttt2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zkPsirus> no mouse in the terminal
<mang0> ah
<mang0> i see
<Dr_Willis> bassliner:  no idea if theres a chennel then. Yoy could try that askubuntu.com site. or forums.
<Dr_Willis> zkPsirus:  thats why you install 'gpm' it gives you mosue in the CONSOLE.
<Ttt2> iceroot  ?
<Dr_Willis> !info gpm
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 214 kB, installed size 560 kB
<iceroot> Ttt2: what is not clear about the text from ubottu?
<ben_q> hi, I upgraded to 11.04 this morning and I'm lost. I don't find my settings, no task bar and that launcher is too slow, I'd like to have my old launcher-bar back =( is that possible? and where can I change the workspace-settings? I need 6 of them and I don't want the switch to be animated
<Relevant> Hey :)
<Ttt2> iceroot : is ubottu your master ?
<Relevant> how do i see which IRC server this room is in
<iceroot> Ttt2: its the bot i am calling with !foobar
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Dr_Willis> ben_q:  the ccsm/compiz config tool can set that. it needs to be a 2xwhatever layout however.
<iceroot> Ttt2: its to hard to write so often that "anyone" is a bad question, so the bot is making the work, i am just calling him
<Relevant> I dont know much about operating systems
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | ben_q
<ubottu> ben_q: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Relevant> What do i need to know to use unbuntu affectively
<iceroot> Relevant: nothing special
<cakeb0ss> nothing in particular
<iceroot> Relevant: the same you need to know for windows
<Relevant> Just slap it on a disc and boot?
<robin0800> Relevant, quiet a lot realy
<cakeb0ss> pretty much
<DirtyDawg> Relevant: having a beard may help tho
<cakeb0ss> Suggest trying out a LiveCD/LiveUSB first
<Relevant> i dont grow beards
<ben_q> Thank you, Dr_Willis, I will try that
<Relevant> 15 mins left of download, might watch some naruto :c
<uberfrau> Relevant: watch Elfen Lied if you haven't, Naruto is for kiddies
<Distress> well thats just like your opinion dude
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: its mouse-support for tty?
<Relevant> i am a kiddie then :D
<mr_grey> I'm the next Peter Pan
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<prodigel> hi all. My wireless bcm4311 recognized network card is not working anymore. I did upgrade to 11.04, things were working, and after one of the update/dist-upgrades it's not working anymore. Tried reinstalling from the 'additional drivers' app with no success. Is this a know issue?
<masterk3n> prodigel, i'm still on 10.04 but a lot are saying don't upgrade at all from <11 version to >11 version
<gust> #join C
<gust> #join c
<masterk3n> prodigel, you migh thave better luck backing up those much needed files and doing a clean install
<BlouBlou_> gust: /join #c ?
<masterk3n> gust, why?
<prodigel> masterk3n, I was thinking about that... also I was thinking of switching distros ... it's not the first time it happens.
<masterk3n> ubuntu is sure becoming pretty prominent
<masterk3n> prodigel, i'm switching distros too... but just to learn
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  GPM = mouse for the CONSOLE - so yes..
<masterk3n> prodigel, if swithing distros just to get away from the bugs is your reason... i think that's a bad reason
<coachj> does anyone know a chat client that allows sms like microsoft live does?
<Dr_Willis> The silly top panel keeps vanishing on me. butons seem to be still there.. but it goes solid black
<masterk3n> dr_willis, how's it going
<masterk3n> having trouble with latest version too?
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  ive seen some web site/services taht offer free SMS on my android. i forget the company however. They dident have a normal chat either.
<masterk3n> dr_willis, you a agriculture engineer?
<coachj> Dr_Willis: OK thks for that looking for an integrated chat/sms client.
<Dr_Willis> masterk3n:  thats my Degree from purdue. yes.
<coachj> Dr_Willis you are a framer?
<coachj> famarer
<masterk3n> agriculture engineering isn't farming exactly...
<coachj> cant spell or type\
<coachj> LOL
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  i work for CHrysler.
<masterk3n> nice u must get paid 100 stacks a year
<coachj> Dr_Willis alternative fuels?
<ruge> Hi folks, can someone help me wiht the Hash Sum Mismatch errors?
<Dr_Willis> coachj:  nope.. skilled trades.. i dont use my degree at all. :) it just got me a nice job in a factiory
<gust> #join ##C
<gust> #join #C
<m3t4lukas> you have to write /join
<gust> thanks
<m3t4lukas> ywc
<tmg> ok, I saw so many ppl have problems with 11.04 so I installed one myself... and guess what :) now I need some help... when I login everything looks OK for a while and after 1-2min it's switching to ugly gtk style... I mean appearance.. panels and menus, etc are plain ugly gtk... and i cant change that in themes...
<ThisisRuge> Does anyone know why Ubuntu keeps giving "Hash Sum mismatch" errors which prevent me from getting key drivers and codecs?
<Elgh> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. If I use Unity, nothing happens when I click anywhere. If I change to classic view in login screen, I just get a blank screen... Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> ThisisRuge:  bad download perjaps
<mang0> How do I run commands as root in ubuntu terminal?
<atlef> mang0, sudo su
<mang0> hey ljl
<mang0> k thanks
<ThisisRuge> Dr_Willis: i seem to be getting this whenever i download any driver or update back.... its burning my wireless data quota :/
<LjL> hi mang0
<Dr_Willis> ThisisRuge:  couldbe some issue with the server. or the wireless network
<mang0> atlef how do I go back to user afterwards?
<newbie01> tethering to nokian n95 with ubuntu 10.04, how to?
<atlef> mang0, exit
<Dr_Willis> its best to NOT use 'sudo su' use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i'
<ThisisRuge> Dr_Willis: Possibly. I noticed that my downloads are defaulting to the AU server and it could be that the files are old there. Do you know how to make them default to main servers?
<Sidewinder1> Or just sudo.
<mang0> atlef k. Dr_Willis why?
<Dr_Willis> mang0:  sudo su is redundant. and may not work properly in all cases
<newbie01> how to tether with ubuntu ??
<mang0> ah okay
<Dr_Willis> !adhoc
<atlef> Dr_Willis, oh, did not know that, thx
<Sidewinder1> The ubuntu supported and recomended command is: sudo
<newbie01> anyone
<Dr_Willis> check my delicious.com links for the 'root access the right way' (i think) url.
<Dr_Willis> http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> sudo su may or may not setup a proper enviroment.
<Sidewinder1> And gksudo when initiating a GUI with root privileges.
<atlef> Sidewinder1, and why not gksu?
<Elgh> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. If I use Unity, nothing happens when I click anywhere. If I change to classic view in login screen, I just get a blank screen... Can anyone help me?
<bassliner> just do "sudo passwd" and set a root password
<Sidewinder1> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bastidrazor> !noroot | bassliner
<ubottu> bassliner: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Dr_Willis> setting a root password is not needed.
<Dr_Willis> 'security is a process' 'security is about layers' 'theres more to sudo then just some extra cruft you do to get root access' :)
<zkPsirus> here is the error message i'm getting: http://pastebin.com/F8TCd1Zw
<surmandal> Hello
<Relevant> how does booting ubunto from usb work
<mikewhatever> just testing
<Relevant> dosent the OS need a hard drive
<surmandal> hello all, can anybody tell me the hibernate issue in Natty
<surmandal> I am having problem with hibernate
<Dr_Willis> Relevant:  no hard drive needed at all.
<LjL> Relevant: not really, a USB key is very similar to a hard drive from the OS's point of view
<Dr_Willis> Relevant:  i can run totally from a usb flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> You can even do a normal install to a usb flash drive.
<surmandal> just blank screen come up
<Relevant> Right, so any files that i use create are stored on the flash drive?
<shaneo> hey guys for some reason everytime i try to open a folder it says no program specified im assuming wine somehow got set to be the default to open folders how can i change this
<LjL> Relevant: that depends on how you install
<Dr_Willis> Relevant:  they can be. or you an set up the flash to not save anything
<shaneo> im running gnome3
<Relevant> Right thanks, also
<Relevant> if im going to access internet on ubuntu, do i need an AV?
<Dr_Willis> shaneo:  right click on a folder. check properties. check its open with.. settings.. set it to be 'open folder' perhaps.
<atlef> Relevant, no
<LjL> Relevant: there's basically three ways to install on USB. you can just make a plain install, then it'll be the same as a hard drive (but you need to partition the USB key). or you can install something similar to a live CD, where you can't change anything persistently. or you can install live but with an additional persistence mode.
<Dr_Willis> Relevant:  theres not really any need for AV software on linux. Except to scqan windows files.
<LjL> Relevant: not really
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, Hi
<Relevant> Thanks guiez :)
<Dr_Willis> surmandal:  for Hibernate to work - i think youneed swap partition of at least your ram size. if not bigger...
 * Relevant happy face
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo, please see my private message
<shaneo> when i check the properties of the folder there is no open with option
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, I found my swap partition was curreptes, so i created a swap file under /var directory
<Relevant> i have the ubunto iso, do i format my stick and put it on? or do i just put it on..
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, ofcourse size is 2x time that RAM size
<shaneo> thanx for the pm but i am aware of that so do you think gnome3 is my issue
<atlef> Relevant, use unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Elgh> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. If I use Unity, nothing happens when I click anywhere. If I change to classic view in login screen, I just get a blank screen... Can anyone help me?
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, Now it takes the snapshot then just a blank screen
<bassliner> bastidrazor: well i think using a root account is something very common on a unix like operating system. if one decides to use their operating system in a way they want instead of how the distributor forces them to think, ubuntu is propably a very bad choice anyways, but i strongly disagree in forcing ppl to not tell someone how to set their root password.
<shaneo> Dr_Willis: thanx for the tip i figured it out
<go8765> hello. can anybody help with my sound?
<mikewhatever> Elph, do you have an Nvidia graphics card?
<Elgh> mikewhatever, Yes.
<go8765> may be in privat?
<shaneo> also is there a final release date for gnome3
<mikewhatever> Do you know which model?
<bassliner> bastidrazor: my apologies, but would you even tell someone not to use vi(m) because gedit is the preferred way to edit files in ubuntu? also, would you tell someone on irc not to tell someone else to use vi because they use ubuntu?
<Elgh> Geforce FX 7300 GS
<vooze> I just formatet my entire disk, and created 2 partions: 1 OS (80GB ubuntu) and one 400GB DATA. But i cant access the data without root.. (both are EXT4) any ideas?
<mikewhatever> Ah yes, that's a know bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/728745
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728745 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia, 7300, 7400] display freeze when using unity desktop" [Undecided,New]
<mikewhatever> You may want to try installing nvidia-173 instead of nvidia-current, as it worked for some
<K00p4> help ??
<Elgh> mikewhatever, I can try that,
<auToeXeC> How can I play .wmv video files in Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<mang0> so......who wants the honour of having me put your name as refferal for ubuntu forums? I'm registering now.
<mang0> auToeXeC: VLC
<bassliner> i don't get where this channel is gone - you get blamed for telling ppl how to set their root password while others get told to replace their nvidia drivers which easily could break your system much much harder.
<atlef> !restricted | auToeXeC
<chid> nis there an easy way to test out natty without installing on a new partition? is vm the way to go?
<ubottu> auToeXeC: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thesheller> IKONIA: GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY
<thesheller> IKONIA: GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY
<thesheller> IKONIA: GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY GAY
<auToeXeC> mang0: I have it already.
<sbell> argh trolls
<mang0> O.O
<mang0> spam
<chid> nis there an easy way to test out natty without installing on a new partition? is vm the way to go?
<mang0> auToeXeC: it should work then...
<mang0> chid
<mang0> liveCD
<bastidrazor> bassliner: vim is a great cli editor and i use it daily.
<chid> hmm, thanks mag0
<chid> mang0:
<auToeXeC> mang0: lol It's restricted in VLC
<mang0> O.o
<mang0> idk then
<bassliner> bastidrazor: well a root account is a great thing on a unix operating system and i use it daily.
<Relevant> does ubuntu come with a webbrowser
<mang0> right, who is on ubuntu forums here? I'm gonna put your name as my refferer
<mang0> HURRY
<bastidrazor> bassliner: your arguement doesn't make much sense since a root password creates a huge security risk.
<Sidewinder1> How 'bout Totem
<mikewhatever> Elph, good luck, and you may want to join that bug report and post the output of lspci -nn
<mang0> Relevant: yes, firefox
<bassliner> bastidrazor: oh it absolutely doesn't.
<mang0> and there are LOADS more you can use
<Relevant> eww, can i not use chrome? lol
<bassliner> bastidrazor: why should it?
<mang0> Relevant: you can use chrome
<bassliner> bastidrazor: as long as you could gain root privileges easily just using a user account?
<Relevant> yay :D
<vooze> I just formatet my entire disk, and created 2 partions: 1 OS (80GB ubuntu) and one 400GB DATA. But i cant access the data without root.. (both are EXT4) any ideas?
<mang0> since like, 4 days ago
<mang0> heh
<Sidewinder1> mand0, I am on the forums. :-)
 * go8765 anybody help me please with my sound....
<mang0> mang0*
<Elgh> mikewhatever, Sure. Funny though how it works without problems in 10.10. ^
<mang0> okay
<mang0> sidewinder1 is the name right?
<LjL> Relevant: you can, but i'd recommend Chromium instead, the open source project Chrome is based on, which comes in the Ubuntu repositories
<bastidrazor> bassliner: i'm not going to debate it. this channel does not support it and with that it should not be suggested here.
<Sidewinder1> mand0, Yes, same nick...
<mang0> k
<bassliner> bastidrazor: where's the point in your argumentation? say i used a brute force attack to gather a user password. where's the added security if i just use that password to gain root privileges ?
<mang0> mang0*
<mikewhatever> Yep
<mang0> not mand0 heh
<bassliner> bastidrazor: well then your argument is non valuable.
<mang0> me and mand0 are differnat Sidewinder1
<cyberjunkie> any recommendations for  irc client other than xchat and weechat :P
<bassliner> cyberjunkie: irssi.
<Sidewinder1> mang0, Didn't notice
<cyberjunkie> hehe.. k.. and any idea if i can change the response time for the unity sidebar
<Sidewinder1> Using tab completion of Nics has it's disadvantges.
<surmandal> anyone having the issue with hibernate in Natty
<surmandal> ??
<Elgh> mikewhatever, Installed 173. No change.
<bassliner> bastidrazor: how about ppl feeling like replacing their desktop environment with say, xfce or lxde, or even something minimalistic like fluxbox? do they get no support anymore here as well?
<go8765> can anybody help me with my problem... gstremer-properties when i test sound play it but when i lanch some application i have nno sound///
<surmandal> is it due to the swap file instead of swap partition ????
<oCean> bassliner: please drop the discussion, as this is not the channel to discuss channel's guidelines
<mikewhatever> That was fast. Have you tried rebooting?
<Elgh> mikewhatever, Yes. No change there either.
<bassliner> oCean: wait, #ubuntu has an own channel for discussing channel guidelines? i'm fine with getting pointed there.
<Xunie> Alright, where the hell is the MySQL C API on ubuntu/
<Xunie> ?*
<Lungan> Why no sound in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bassliner> oCean: my apologies, but what you try to do is far away from the freedom of choice ubuntu suggests.
<LjL> bassliner: -offtopic, -ops or PM will all do
<Sidewinder1> bassliner, Probably ubuntu-offtopic would be appropriate.
<sbsin> Since upgrading to 11.04 Nautilus has been really slow and consumes about 500 MB of memory. Any ideas what is causing this behaviour and what to do about it?
<mikewhatever> Too bad really. What can I say, it's currently under inverstigation, with workarounds working for some, but not for others.
<Cube``> hey guys, using xfce, how can i get rid of the window title for firefox?
<Elgh> mikewhatever, So 10.10 would be better for now?
<spid3rnet> hi ubuntunians plz how i can change my virtuel memory on ubuntu
<fr00g> Does anybody know of any good rdp servers for Linux?
<Dr_Willis> surmandal:  hibernate i dont thinl will work with a swap FILE. it will want a swap partition
<NFischer> Hi there! is there no Xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> surmandal:  and it will want one at least the size of ram, if not bigger...
<Cube``> hey guys, using xfce, how can i get rid of the window title for firefox?
<falserunes_> hey, I kinda got a problem
<Dr_Willis> NFischer:  thers not been an xorg.conf needed in the last few releases.. X auto configures.
<atto> how to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04??
<Dr_Willis> NFischer:  or in some cases only a minimal xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | atto
<ubottu> atto: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mikewhatever> If you want Compiz, yes, 10.10 should work, and if not, you can just select the 'No Effects' option at the login screen of 11.04
<sudipta> <atto>
<NFischer> Dr_Willis, how do i set  "Option "standby time"   "0" " then?
<mikewhatever> You could also try installing unity2d from the repositories
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, hmm, My wasp partition is not working, I can't even format it, may be some H/W issue
<Dr_Willis> NFischer:  you could make an xorg.conf i guess.
<NFischer> k..
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, Do I created a swap file and set swapiness to 10
<Dr_Willis> NFischer:  heres my 4 line xorg.conf
<atto> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604815/
<Elgh> mikewhatever, Even if I choose no effects I get a blank screen.
<spid3rnet> Dr_Willis how ican change my virtuel memory on ubuntu plz
<crond> So when I boot my system I have a blank purple screen and no splash until the last few seconds when 'Ubuntu 11.04' shows up only in text.  On shutdown the splash is normal.  It's not a showstopping issue by any means, but can anyone tell me how to make it look normal?\
<Dr_Willis> surmandal:  no idea then. I do think Hibernate. REQUIRES a swap partition. perhaps delete it/remake it.. mkswap on it.
<falserunes_> is anyone else having X problems crapping out pictures?
<cyberjunkie_> why are fonts in browsers on ubuntu or any other Linux distro pretty uneven?
<Dr_Willis> spid3rnet:  what virtual memory?
<spid3rnet> virtuel memory of the sys
<surmandal> Dr_Willis, all right, tried that solution earlier :) anyway thanks
<NFischer> Dr_Willis, k thx, ill give it a try
<Dr_Willis> spid3rnet:  why are you even needing to mess with it?
<kassius> mine arent
<spid3rnet> i need that just help me but i guess no issues if i have change it
<vooze> I just formatet my entire disk, and created 2 partions: 1 OS (80GB ubuntu) and one 400GB DATA. But i cant access the data without root.. (both are EXT4) any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> spid3rnet:  no idea then.
<Dr_Willis> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<mikewhatever> Hm..., sometimes, running nvidia-xconfig helps
<vooze> no one knows about fstab and using other disks?
<spid3rnet> ok wer i can find some help
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  you set the proper permissions and owership of the files on data.
<falserunes_> mount the data to /media
<spid3rnet> ok wher* i can find some help
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  chown/chmod them to be owne by the user you want to have access.
<sudipta> !ac
<bigmahatma> hello. I've changed my sshd_config for enabling key-pair authentication. Now I run "service sshd restart" and it doesn't work: it outputs "sshd: unrecognized service". Why is that?
<Lungan> Why no sound in Ubuntu 11.04? Will updatefix that?
<Elgh> mikewhatever, Since 10.10 works fine I install that again. :) Thanks for your help!
<sudipta> <Lungan>u need to install codecs
<Lungan> sudipta, Do you got the line for that?
<mikewhatever> welcome :)
<Zyxzezix> Does anybody know of any rdp servers for Linux?
<sudipta> Lungan:just open any audio/video file in the player....it'll just ask u to install the needed codecs
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  or install teh 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package
<Dr_Willis> !rdp
<abstrakt> Zyxzezix, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rdp+server+linux
<Lungan> sudipta, But thats not the problem, it doesn't say anything about codecs, its not a fresh install, its an update
<abstrakt> wtf is rdp lol
<vooze> Dr_Willis: what is its the entire disk?
<abstrakt> Zyxzezix, you mean like XDMCP?
<oCean> abstrakt: don't suggest google here, thanks
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  you can chown/chmod the mountpoint after its mounted. and the user will have full access to the 'root' of the filesystem
<go8765> can anybody help me with my sound?  gstremer-properties when i test sound play it but when i lanch some application i have no sound
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  STILL each file/dir on the fs has its own permissions.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, Not missing codec, the songs play fine exept that it doesn't come out any sound
<drea86> does anybody know how i can edit the executable to a launcher icon in Unity??
<vooze> Dr_Willis: are you sure i should not use fstab or anything?
<Dr_Willis> Lungan:  sounds like a Mixer setting.
<Cube``> what do the *ubuntu firefox modifications* do?
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  you wull want a fstab entry for it.  but even then without the proper permissions ON the filesuystem files. your user cant alter them
<crond> Is this bad: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<crond> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda1
<crond> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<crond> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sdb2
<FloodBot1> crond: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crond> oh
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  intergerates it with gnome and the global menu i recall.
<L30> hola nobatos
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: global menu?
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: ohh, i see, but when i use xfce anyways i can just get rid of it?
<Lungan> Dr_Willis, Thank you, the mixer was set on HDMI output instead of internal speakers
<L30> XFCE ......
<go8765> please someone help me...(
<L30> whatdoya need go
<L30> ?
<go8765> L30, its for me?
<L30> yes
<L30> how can I help
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  proberly. doubt if it will matter much
<Cube``> k
<Cube``> bloat
<go8765> L30,   gstremer-properties when i test sound play it but when i lanch some application i have no sound
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  theres being too obsessive ya know.. :)
<Cube``> Dr_Willis: guess why im using xfce
<L30> u in gnome or KDE?
<Dr_Willis> Cube``:  if yiou want less resources used.. use LXDE
<Dr_Willis> and ditch firefox. :)
<L30> Cube``> Dr_Willis: guess why im using xfce >> Because you have the procesing power of a mouse spining in its wheel?
<go8765> L30, gnome? but now i start openbox
<Dr_Willis> xfce uses almost as many resources as gnome from the benchmarks i seen.
<go8765> L30, * gnome. but now i start openbox
<drea86> does anybody know how i can edit the executable to a launcher icon in Unity??
<Dr_Willis> go8765:  if you have openbox installed. the gdm menu has an entry for it.
<snoeman> Which wireless pcmcia cards are compatible with ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> !hcl | snoeman
<ubottu> snoeman: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<L30> LOL i didnt knew open box existed
<go8765> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> snoeman:  if at a store.. check for linux on teh box. ive seen a lot of them now a days with linux on the label. :)
<Dr_Willis> Fluxbox, openbox, blackbox. :)
<snoeman> ok
<mang0> I can't insert an image into a post on the forums....
<Dr_Willis> spinoffs and forks.. and sporks..
<mang0> it is [img]image_url[/img]
<mang0> right?
<L30> @<go8765> What is your input and output?
<L30> this chat its too messy LOL
<L30> im out
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10786637#post10786637
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ashmew2> Hi , whenever i run apt-get i get the following error : (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<ashmew2>  files list file for package `linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic' contains empty filename
<ashmew2>  , how can i fix it?
<ezra_> can someone help me with a gnome-session error? maybe causing my system to lockup, have the syslog but not sure what it means
<BluesKaj> ashmew2, reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<ashmew2> BluesKaj , how ?
<BluesKaj> package manager, ashmew2 , it will be listed
<Paddy_NI> Hello has anyone found a way to remove/blacklist Evolution Mail from appearing in the messaging menu, I have switched to postler and it already lives there very peacefully :)
<ashmew2> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<interglossa> anyone, i am running 10.04 lucid lynx, do you get chromium from synaptic, is this basically as good as getting chrome from google
<Paddy_NI> interglossa, better actually
<ashmew2> Ubuntu is not detecting my sound card anymore , how can i make it detect the sound card again ? Video plays fine in totem etc but i cant hear any sound thru the speakers...thanks
<BluesKaj> ashmew2, that's your choice , if that's the exact title for the kernel
<interglossa> do people like chromium or inferior to firefox or just different
<jrib> ashmew2: delete/move the corresponding .list file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and reinstall the package
<jrib> ashmew2: you probably want to run fsck too
<Paddy_NI> interglossa, this channel is not for taking polls.. but generally speaking I prefer chromium... firefox has however dramatically improved and works beautifully on 11.04
<ashmew2> jrib: how to fsck the root partition ? and i delete the linux-generic.list ?
<go8765> someone help me please with my sound...(
<Dr_Willis> delicious.com has not updated teir extension to the latest firefox. :(
<wujie> look kubuntu11.04：http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d350d1e553ec67405d66/2000
<jrib> !fsck | ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<falserunes> you got your speakers plugged it?
<jrib> ashmew2: I told you you can delete that file AND then reinstall the package
<wujie> look kubuntu11.04：http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d350d1e553ec67405d66/2000
<interglossa> ok thx
<DJJeff> grub> find /grub/grub.cfg
<DJJeff> (hd0,0)
<ashmew2> k i removed the file and i am reinstalling the package , jrib
<DJJeff> grub> boot
<DJJeff> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you suck
<ashmew2> !ask | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<falserunes> go8765: got to terminal and type alsamixer
<hannah_irina> Hi, i cant see any video in youtube.. how i can install flash?
<Dr_Willis> !flash | hannah_irina
<ubottu> hannah_irina: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> Youtube can use HTML5 for many of its videos also
<hannah_irina> !gnash
<ubottu> gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Sterist> how do you configure CPU speeds?
<ashmew2> if i try alsamixer in the terminal , i get cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> gnash dose not work very well.
<ashmew2> ...What to do ?
<BluesKaj> hannah_irina, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ashmew2> Sterist: Overclocking is done via your BIOS if u mean that.
<hannah_irina> Dr_Willis, what i need to install?
<go8765> falserunes, http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304860260_48a088f4f2.png
<DJJeff> wtf is grub.cfg where is grub.conf and menu.lst
<Sterist> Dr_Willis the Qemu process did resume :)
<ezra_> can someone help me with a gnome-session error? maybe causing my system to lockup, have the syslog but not sure what it means
<salomonv> is there some sort of key to 'invoke' unity's launcher to hide? it's been broken for an hour now and restarting unity doesn't seem to fix it
<hannah_irina> BluesKaj, k
<jrib> ezra_: paste actual error and relevant log in pastebin, otherwise there's no way to possibly help
<Sterist> ashmew2 well under windows 7 there's power settings that let you adjust CPU by %'s and under ubuntu there's an applet but ubuntu's applet only has 3 preset variables and theres nothing related in the software center
<ezra_> jrib: well the actual error is system lockup.. with a few gnome-session CRITICAL and WARNING's http://pastebin.com/pVxgeUiA
<hannah_irina> BluesKaj, is another option if i don't whant install ubuntu-restricted-extras ? i try keep my system free so i prefer not use it
<hannah_irina> pff
<salomonv> is there some sort of key to 'invoke' unity's launcher to hide? it's been broken for an hour now and restarting unity doesn't seem to fix it
<monkeyD> I cant printy any pdf file in ubuntu, could you please help me
<monkeyD> I opened them with adobe pdf reader
<Dr_Willis> monkeyD:  try the other pdf viewers?
<monkeyD> like ?
<Dr_Willis> hannah_irina:  if uyou want youtube you install the proper flash package from teh repos.. ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls that in and other stuff you proberly want
<Dr_Willis> hannah_irina:  or use the HTML5 feature on youtube
<hannah_irina> aham, tnx
<monkeyD> Dr_Willis: which pdf viewer should I install
<Dr_Willis> monkeyD:  i thought envince was installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> evinence? evince? i cant recall its name
<Dr_Willis> Evince :)
<Dr_Willis> alt-f2 ev    ... :) works wonders.
<Sterist> how do you command reboot in Qemu?
<hogo> how to join a channel
<hogo> pls
<DJJeff> 1635 people in here any no one knows about  grub.cfg instead of grub.conf and menu.lst
<Dr_Willis>  /join #irc-basics
<hogo> thanks
<jrib> ezra_: describe what happens (does it randomly lock up?  And then?  Do you have to hard reboot or can you get to a tty or use magic sysrq keys?)
<Dr_Willis> DJJeff:  i never saw you ask...
<Sterist> how do you command reboot in Qemu?
<Dr_Willis> menu.lst = old grub
<Dr_Willis> grub.cfg = grub2
<Dr_Willis> dont recall ever seeing a grub.conf
<Guest23347> Hi
<DJJeff> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/z6KMpbPv
<Guest23347> I need help
<Guest23347> i
<Dr_Willis> DJJeff:  you are using grub1 commands in a grub2 shell?
<ashmew2> jrib , dpkg: warning: files list file for package `linux-generic' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<ashmew2> (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<ashmew2>  files list file for package `linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic' contains empty filename
<sa> hi
<ashmew2> again the same error , when tried reinstalling linux-image*
<ezra_> jrib: yes randomly locks up, i used to have to cold reboot, but then i discovers the magic sysrq keys so i can safly reboot. Computer is a Lenovo thinkpad T510 btw
<hogo> hello
<Guest23347> I need help
<hogo> me too
<Dr_Willis> !ask | Guest23347
<ubottu> Guest23347: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> ezra_: is there anything relevant in ~/.xsession-errors? or /var/log/Xorg.0.log perhaps?
<hogo> me toohow to join backtrack
<Guest23347> I dont like
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | hogo
<ubottu> hogo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<sa> So I am running ubuntu as a dual boot os with vista, but today i tried to log into ubuntu but it said that the gnome package installer or something is not installed, but i cant even log in: when i try, it keeps on going back to the log in screen
<DJJeff> stage1 works stage1_5 works BUT FFS stage2 drops back to grub>
<hogo> how to join backtrack
<ezra_> jrib: where do i access .xession-errrors?
<Guest23347> I dont like
<Guest23347> unity
<jrib> ezra_: ~ means /home/username
<hogo> how to join backtrack
<DJJeff> type /join #backtrack-linux
<Dr_Willis> hogo:  the bot gave you the channel name...
<ezra_> ah
<hogo> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Guest23347:  so - you want to ask an actual question? dont use enter all the time either..
<ezra_> jrib: i dont know about the Xorg log, its not timestampped so.. dunno where to look
<sa> the gnome power managwr
 * Dr_Willis is scared of #backtrack-linux
<sa> manager
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Guest23347> I hate it
<DJJeff> Dr_Willis: stage1 works stage1_5 works BUT FFS stage2 drops back to grub>
<Guest23347> Whaz alternatives
<hogo> it tells me cannot sent to channel pls help
<Dr_Willis> DJJeff:  somthing seems weird if you have a grub.cfg and are using stage1 and stage2..  I dident think grub2 (which uses grub.cfg) used stage 1/2 any more.
<Dr_Willis> !register | hogo
<ubottu> hogo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BlackDragonTechy> Are the official repositories down?
<sa> how can i fix this gnome power manager thing?
<Guest23347> Whaz alternatives
<DJJeff> Dr_Willis: its a dual boot system did you not see my pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> !classic | Guest23347
<ubottu> Guest23347: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Guest23347> No id
<Dr_Willis> DJJeff:  you normally ztill only use one grub to manage the whole thing. Unless youa re chainloading one from the other.
<Guest23347>  Dont want unity
<Dr_Willis> Guest23347:  so use the classic desktop.
<DJJeff> Dr_Willis: ubuntu is installed @ (hd0,4)
<crond> you can also remove unity
<burito> sooo... 11.04... how do I view a list of the programs I have installed? Search can go f-ck itself
<Guest23347> I dont wanzt classicx i want gnome 2
<Dr_Willis> crond:  not very easially if at all.. without bad breakage.
<Dr_Willis> Guest23347:  use an older ubuntu release then.
<OO2u> guys, is Raiser4 better for multimedia files than ext4?
<crond> Dr_Willis, sudo apt-get remove unity just removes unity and ubuntu-desktop and doesn't break anything
<Dr_Willis> burito:  fire up synaptic,
<sa> hello?
<ashmew2> Hoi , getting the dpkg: warning: files list file for package `linux-generic' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<ashmew2> (Reading database ... 60%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<ashmew2>  files list file for package `linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic' contains empty filename
<ashmew2>  error whenever using apt-get...how to fix it ?
<Guest23347> Ubuntu such a shit
<Dr_Willis> crond:  and really dosent remove anything does it. :)
<HPP> hi
<FloodBot1> ashmew2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<burito> OO2u: if you want to murder your wife, Reiser is awesome
<ezra_> jrib: heres the pastebin of the xsession-error log http://pastebin.com/A5XteJ9v
<Guest23347> Unity i mant
<hogo> it tells me  #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel
<Dr_Willis> Guest23347:  demand a refund i guess.. have a nice day.
<Guest23347> Meant
<crond> Dr_Willis, well, I assume 'unity' is the unity package, and then you just run classic.  iirc.
<HPP> which is better Kubuntu or Ubuntu, im newbie :)
<burito> Dr_Willis: so there's no menu available at all?
<Dr_Willis> hogo:  you need to have a reguistered nick name perhaps.
<Guest23347> Kubuuuntu
<ashmew2> HPP: depends.
<Dr_Willis> burito:  never notic3ed.. i just use synaptic or the other package manager tools
<Guest23347> Uubntu uses unity
<Dr_Willis> burito:  theres proberly command line tools to get a list
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<HPP> ashmew what you mean
<ashmew2> HPP: Best thing is you can use install both at the same time and try anyone you like on startup
<ashmew2> HPP: Different people , different needs :D
<Guest23347> Hpp dont
<DJJeff> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<burito> I'm more interested in a list in the context of a menu of the installed apps so I can launch them
<Guest23347> Poll here
<Dr_Willis> aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic'  | less
<HPP> ashmew  i see
<Guest23347> Hpp stop it
<Phong_> hi guys, how can i boot ubuntu into recovery mode?
<sa> does anyone know?
<Phong_> any combination ?
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  the grub menu dosen show it?
<ashmew2> HPP: this might help : http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.latest-technews.com%2Fkubuntu-vs-ubuntu-or-ubuntu-kubuntu%2F&rct=j&q=Ubuntu%20or%20Kubuntu&ei=QJrGTZ-wNcK3rAe0n6i3BA&usg=AFQjCNGa_2kWEKOJfidLrOJMIDzXGnVCaQ&sig2=iEnD0G0jg2cIrjfIyOp0JQ&cad=rja
<ashmew2> OOPS..
<Sidewinder1> !backtrack > hogo
<ubottu> hogo, please see my private message
<FloodBot1> ashmew2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phong_> nope
<OO2u> burito, explain please. Guys told me that Raiser4 is faster than ext4. Is it true?
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, i dont see menu
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  you could always edit a grub line at the menu and replace 'quiet splash' with 'recovery' perhaps
<Tyrnis> plop all
<HPP> ashmew thnx
<Guest23347> unity suhc a shit
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  if you see no menu. hit the shift key like a tapdancer on caffine as it boots.
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, menu?
<burito> OO2u: the author of ReiserFS, Hans Reiser, was convited of murdering his wife. There will be no more updates to that filesystem
<Dr_Willis> Guest23347:  we dont care.
<Phong_> i see
<Phong_> let me try
<ashmew2> 002u: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?1765-PERFORMANCE-OF-FILESYSTEMS-COMPARED-%28includes-Reiser4-and-Ext4%29.
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  the grub menu - can be hidden by default
<ashmew2> Hpp: np :)
<Sidewinder1> !language > Guest23347
<ubottu> Guest23347, please see my private message
<lee> Dr_Willis: or hold shift a second or two after you hear the BIOS beep at you =)
<hogo> dr willis help me
<Dr_Willis> lee:  mine dont beep. :)
<Dr_Willis> lee:  i always unhide mine also.
<Dr_Willis> hogo register your nickname, then reenter the channel perhaps.
<hogo> and how to register
<Sidewinder1> !register | hogo
<ubottu> hogo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Vooloo> what file to blacklist a module?
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, got it ;)
<burito> KDbg has been deleted from ubuntu, what is the proposed alternative?
<jrib> ezra_: you're not using ubuntu?
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, do i select ' repair broken package' ?? since it wont boot right
<Dr_Willis> lee:  you can make grub play a tune after it loads. :)
<ezra_> jrib: Technicly not, Running Linux Mint 10. but no one was answering in the Linux Mint channel and this issue happens on most distros.
<jrib> ezra_: please use the mint channel for support; we're not even sure what "this issue" is exactly...
<lee> Dr_Willis: hmm, that could actually be useful...
<meNtha> hi
<hogo> some body help me pls
<alex6567> i try find out package tvision for ubuntu it possible,
<ezra_> jrib: neither is anyone else.
<hogo> help me
<alex6567> becose i have compilation error
<lee> (but not for me, at least not today)
<jrib> ezra_: ok, but the mint channel is the appropriate channel to ask for help with this
<ashmew2> ezra_ : Whats happening exactly ?
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, how to reboot ubuntu in terminal mode?
<alex6567> tvision.sourceforge.net/
<alex6567> hello
<ezra_> jrib: well put it this way, i was running ubuntu 11.04 an hour ago and its the same error
<Phong_> what is the command to reboot ubuntu in terminal ?
<hogo> dr willis i am getting crazy how to register backtrack
<mundhra> #paparazzi
<BluesKaj> Phong_, sudo reboot
<Sterist> phong_ sudo reboot
<ezra_> ashmew2: system lockup. mouse moves, nothing else does. might have found a clue in the syslog. but no idea what it means
<hogo> who can help me
<jrib> ezra_: I can try to help you troubleshoot your ubuntu install if you wish
<Phong_> thanks
<ashmew2> ezra_: Whats the "clue" >
<BluesKaj> !backtrck | hogo
<hogo> how knows about backtrack
<jrib> !backtrack | hogo
<ubottu> hogo: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hogo> how knows about backtrack
<ezra_> jrib: i wiped ubuntu for Mint, couldnt stand Unity :(
<jrib> ezra_: that's fine
<ashmew2> hogo do a /join #backtrack-linux
<hype> ezra_, you could have switched seesions to "classic gnome" ^^
<hype> sessions*
<ezra_> ashmew2: some errors in the syslog and xsession-error log
<Distress> whats so bad about unity anyway? it seems like gnome is headed in that direction anyway.
<Dr_Willis> hogo:   if you cant send to tjhe channel then 'register your nickname' like the bot said..
<Phong_> why my ubuntu didn't even get to window
<Dr_Willis> never mind..
<ezra_> hype: yeah.. found that out a lil l8 lol :P id had already installed gnome 3 shell by that stage and yeah...
<iSkorup> Hi FloodBot2
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, anyway to fix it?
<Bulldog> Distress gnome3 is better than unity
<Dr_Willis> I really really have to wonder about people that use 'backtrack'
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, i dont really want to reinstall
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  fix what?
<epzil0n> Distress: i like Unity, but not without modding it
<iSkorup> And FloodBot1
<ezra_> ashmew2: will link u to pastebin?
<BlouBlou> iSkorup: Do you need help?
<iSkorup> And FloodBot3
<hype> eZet-, you install gnome3 on Ubuntu or mint? (if ubuntu, using gnome3 oficial ppa worked?!)
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, it didn't load up to window
<zghaia> Distress:but I like it.As it save my screen space.
<hype> oops, ezra_ you install gnome3 on Ubuntu or mint? (if ubuntu, using gnome3 oficial ppa worked?!)
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, is there to reset something?  like recovery something?
<Bulldog> Dr_Willis i managed to get gnome 3 to run in a gnome 2 session
<Dr_Willis> Phong_:  perhaps clarify what is going on..  and be clear and concice..
<go8765> please help me someone with my sound. gstremer-properties when i test sound play it but when i lanch some application i have no sound
<Sidewinder1> Dr_Willis, Or wubi
<burito> What's wrong with unity? well lets see... it doesn't have a menu of your programs, it doesn't have any visible settings to change, it doesn't support widgets, it has appalling multiple monitor support.....
<epzil0n> don't install gnome3 with ppa it will break unity and probably your system too
<Phong_> ok i use vmware, it used to boot to windows, not it boot and never get to window
<BlouBlou> burito: It isn't very mature
<Phong_> not* = now
<ezra_> hype: i did install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04, and yes it worked. dident try to use unity afterwords but am told it breaks it
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, they probly think it will get them into the "hacker" big leagues
<Sterist> phong_ what do you mean "never get to window" ? please use better english =P
<epzil0n> only "safe" way is to compile it yourself.. at least in ubuntu 11.04
<hype> ezra_, yeah it should, but okok, did'nt test the gnome3 ppa for a while, i'll gve it a go
<NAvyn> how to join backtrack
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | NAvyn
<ubottu> NAvyn: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hobomo> is installing ubuntu to a flash drive (i.e. a persistent installation) the same thing as making a live usb drive that you would use to install ubuntu onto a hard drive???
<Dr_Willis> NAvyn:  /join #backtrack-linux
<ezra_> ashmew2: http://pastebin.com/pVxgeUiA and http://pastebin.com/A5XteJ9v
<go8765> Dr_Willis, please, can you help me in private with my sound?
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  not totally.. the persistant save changes will NOT get installed to the new system. but  you can use it to insatll a clean system to hd.
<meNtha> valaki magyar?
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  then theres doing a 'full' normal insatll to a hard drive.. you cant install from that.
<BluesKaj> !hu | meNtha
<ubottu> meNtha: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Dr_Willis> hobomo:  so you can install from a live-usb with or without persistant file.
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, even i boot in recovery mode, safe mode, still cant' get it to run to window
<burito> can I get system monitor graphs in the unity bar?
<Dr_Willis> burito:  not that ive seen..  but proberly will be  some lense feature befor too long.
<burito> lense?
<Dr_Willis> you an get cpu/system load in the top panel via an indicator applet
<Dr_Willis> burito:  time to read up and learn about Unity.
<Phong_> Dr_Willis, something with graphic x congi
<hobomo> Dr_Willis, i already have ubuntu installed on my laptop. im trying to make a persistent install to a usb drive, but when im reading tuts online i cant tell if they are meant for creating persistent usb installs or live usb drives (and whether or not there's a difference between the two, which there seems to be)
<Dr_Willis> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<Dr_Willis> Soem good Unity Docs.
<burito> Dr_Willis: no.. time to find another distro and tell all of my friends to do the same
<Dr_Willis> burito:  we dont care then.. have a nice day. You apranetly want to do things in unity without learning the basic terms of Unity.
<bfri> can anyone help me remove the permision denied message when i mkdir
<jrib> bfri: paste your command and full output
<burito> Dr_Willis: there are already a large volume of standard terms for user interfaces... inventing an entire new set is not cool
<Dr_Willis> good docs at the url ui pasted for those interested..
<Dr_Willis> burito:  whatever..   take it to OT channel if you want.
<Dr_Willis> bye all.. time to go to the store.
<bfri> cd $EPSXE
<jrib> bfri: if it's multiple lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sidewinder1> Bye Doc, and thanx.
<bfri> jrib:mkdir $EPSXE
<bfri> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/games/epsxe': Permission denied
<snii> Hi, will entering commands into /etc/rc.local work on ubuntu 11.04?
<jrib> bfri: what is $EPSXE...
<jrib> never mind
<Sterist> <Phong_> Dr_Willis, even i boot in recovery mode, safe mode, still cant' get it to run to window ---- what "window" ? please give more information
<jrib> !permissions > bfri
<ubottu> bfri, please see my private message
<jrib> !sudo > bfri
<Stereocaulon> bfri, in that case prefix your command with sudo.
<Sidewinder1> Sterist, Dr_Willis left the chanel..
<hobomo> does anyone know how to do a persistent install of ubuntu to a usb drive (which seems to be different from a live usb)
<jrib> snii: should be easy to try and find out (I think it should).   Why are you using rc.local?
<bfri> stereocaulon ok
<jrib> !persistence | hobomo
<ubottu> hobomo: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<jrib> !install > hobomo
<ubottu> hobomo, please see my private message
<bfri> Thanks!
<Sterist> sidewinder1 i wasn't trying to reach him. check the message again ;-)
<hobomo> jrib, thanks
<jnlsnl_> Ugh i just burned an ubuntu 10.11 cd with the official instructions, but when I shove in the cd and boot i get stuck on the purple loading screen :(
<Sidewinder1> Sterist, Sorry, this chanel goes so fast...
<Stereocaulon> bfri, just be careful when using sudo, everything that you prefix with sudo has the power to destroy your filesystem if you are careless.
<Guest62129> hey, what i have to do to enable nouveau module, like nvidia comes in a nice package after uprgading kernel i make module install and that's it, how hard is that have to be with nouveau???
<Relevant> i got a disc error :(
<K00p4> jnlsnl: Purple loading screen with a keyboard symbol at the bottom? Press enter when that happens. Any key might do it.
<BugA> hi, i need help to recover ubuntu, i`m unable to boot after grub selection
<Phong_> Sterist, this is the error: /usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256
<Sterist> sidewinder1 lol no kid'n
<LunaVorax_mini> Hi everyone !
<Stereocaulon> Is there a shortcut in Nautilus to copy the target of a symlink rather then the symlink itself?
<BugA> anyone able to help with boot problem? :)
<Distress> this is weird, when i try to use the chat account thingy in 10.10 to log in to my facebook account it asks for my keyring and i enter the password for it but the prompt window just reappears, it doesnt say the password is incorrect
<Guest62129> is nouveau only for hadrcore developers who have more brain than user's do?
<Stereocaulon> BugA, what do you experience after trying to boot from GRUB?
<flukes1> just installed 11.04 with LVM off a usb disk. the installer put GRUB on my usb disk, not the sata disk I installed ubuntu to. so i booted into rescue mode and ran grub-install and grub-update. however, now the system just boots into the grub> prompt, and trying to list partitions shows the LVM partition as "not a known filesystem"
<Sterist> Phong_ http://tinyurl.com/3j6m5u5
<flukes1> how do I get grub to recognise the LVM partition
<BugA> splash screen for a sec, then just empt screen
<LunaVorax_mini> I have troubles using the rename command. I found on a website that to rename all .bak files in a folder as .txt I had to enter the command "rename .bak .txt *.bak" but so far this only returns me "syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near ".""
<BugA> *empty screen
<flukes1> this is grub 1.99 btw
<Stereocaulon> BugA, so no errors whatsoever? sounds like a graphics issue to me
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: because that's a different rename program.  See « man rename » (it uses regex)
<BugA> same using recovery, it finishes showing lines of text, then just blank sceren
<snii> jrib: I have added two commands, one to restict the maximum frequency of my processor, and one to open feh to show a slideshow. If there is a better way to do this than rc.local I am all ears.
<BugA> maybe
<Guest23347> Unity shitt
<BugA> it was all working good
<penguify> can the super key be freed from the dash, and replaced with something else?
<Relevant> I Used UNetbootin to get ubunto-10.04.2  and it dident copy across to my USB?
<BugA> i tweaked with grub splash settings, and manages to brake it :P
<Guest62129> morons came up with unity instead of reuse of awn, with nice c/python plugins
<BugA> *managed
<jrib> snii: seems strange to run feh as root
<Relevant> i extracted and copyed the files across
<Relevant> and now my stick is empty
<Relevant> :S
<Stereocaulon> BugA, try starting with the kernel boot option --vga=771
<Guest62129> lets kick that guy, who came up with unity huh?
<Sidewinder1> Guest23347: your not back on that again?
<LunaVorax_mini> jrib, so far the man of it shows the same exemples as seen on the website
<BugA> from grub?
<BugA> sorry, i`m just new to this *blush*
<atlef> Relevant, you need to point unetbootin to the iso file you have downloaded
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: are you using ubuntu?
<Relevant> where does it download it too?
<snii> jrib: Well, yes. and as of now it doesn't even run. What would be the best way to have it run automatically on login?
<Stereocaulon> BugA, yes, just select the line you would normally select to start your OS and append --vga=771 to it
<jrib> !startup | snii
<ubottu> snii: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Guest62129> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<jaco> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest62129> it's supported morons
<Stereocaulon> BugA, sorry, I skipped a step, you can edit the line you are standing on, by pressing e
<LunaVorax_mini> jrib, yes, 10.04 x64
<atlef> Relevant, did you let unetbootin download the file?
<BugA> ah, yes, i saw something was missing :)
<Stereocaulon> !language > Guest62129
<ubottu> Guest62129, please see my private message
<Relevant> yes it downloaded it for me
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: but isn't the man page's example "rename 's/\.bak$//' *.bak" which is very different to the example you pasted?
<Relevant> im manually downloading the ISO this time
<BugA> add it to the end of linux or initdr line?
<BugA> *initrd
<atlef> Relevant, never used that feature, so do not know where it puts the file
<Stereocaulon> BugA, add it to the end of the line
<Relevant> yea, it put it in temp /facepalm
<LunaVorax_mini> jrib, that's for stripping extension, I though it was a different process
<Relevant> i rebooted, its gone
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: so what example is the same?
<atlef> Relevant, dang :-)
<david5345> I installed ntp and ran ntpq -p localhost, where can I find doc explaining the table I see ?
<LunaVorax_mini> Anyway I'm stuck with my renaming exemple.
<LunaVorax_mini> I mean problem
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: are you familiar with regex?
<BugA> added it to the last (new) line, same problem
<BugA> i`ll add to the end of the last line now
<BugA> btw, thanks for trying to help :)
<brad_> I'm upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 using the alternate CD, but it's literally taking _forever_ to download the packages off the cd (it says 30 - 50 KB/s).. does anyone know why it's going so slow?
<Stereocaulon> BugA, allright, it might load slower then you would expect, in a sense you are disabling all graphical accelleration
<Stereocaulon> BugA, np, I've joined this channel to help :-)
<Sterist> brad_ the update is still relatively new. ubuntu's servers are serving many many peoples ;-)
<bfri> what is this command supposed to do export EPSXE='/usr/local/games/epsxe'
<Sidewinder1> brad_, the servers may just be slow; 11.04 is very recent and it is a Sunday. :-)
<StaticPhilly> anyone know if ubuntu does a net image for installation?
<jrib> bfri: it sets a value for the EPSXE variable
<LunaVorax_mini> jrib, no
<Sterist> sidewinder1 oh you copy cat lol
<brad_> Sterist, Sidewinder1, well it should be downloading the updates from the cd, right?
<Stereocaulon> bfri, it sets the variable EPSXE to the value '/usr/local/games/epsxe'
<flukes1> hm, so now if I do "ls /" in grub it lists vmlinuz, but doing "linux /vmlinuz" comes back with "file not found" - any ideras
<flukes1> ideas*
<Stereocaulon> jrib, dang you beat me to it ;-)
<BugA> hm, i don`t know if something should happen, but it just stays blank (backlight is on, os it look grayish)
<BluesKaj> brad_, it took about an hr to install 11.04 with the alternate cd on my other linuxbox
<weeeebhbb> hi
<bfri> jrib stereocaulon: sorry but i dont understand that
<weeeebhbb> i love ubuntu reall
<Sterist> brad_ ubuntu install discs point to servers
<weeeebhbb> y
<Sidewinder1> Sterist, ANd I can't even type.. Ggrrrrr.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  was that downloading updates and extra stuff?
<BugA> nothing happens :(
<bfri> stereocaulon: could you look at my side message
<BugA> i can boot with livecd, if that helps
<Da|Mummy> which wine should i download off repo?
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: well to change .bak to .abc, you would do something like: rename -n 's/.bak$/.abc' *.bak         (-n actually makes it only tell you what it would do instead of doing it, so remove it once you determine it will do what you actually want to do)
<weeeebhbb> i love ubuntu really
<weeeebhbb> :)
<BugA> i can mount my system drive, but don`t know what to do next
<Sidewinder1> !ot > weeeebhbb
<brad_> Sterist, ah
<ubottu> weeeebhbb, please see my private message
<jrib> LunaVorax_mini: if you don't want to bother with regex by the way, you can look into mrename or mmv (or just write your own for loop)
<weeeebhbb> but i need help
<Vooloo> how do I get a module back after doing rmmod?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | weeeebhbb
<ubottu> weeeebhbb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> brad_, yes , I think so
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  modprobe modulename
<snii> jrib: Thanks, now I get it to run on startup. However, it starts in fullscreen, and the the unity panel and top menu run and show up on top of feh again. Any idea how to start feh last, so it will be the topmost application?
<Vooloo> Dr_Willis_ module not found
<jrib> bfri: when you say $EPSXE to the computer it will know you mean '/usr/local/games/epsxe' in its place
<sl4p1d0> hi all!
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  and what name did yiou use?
<Vooloo> Dr_Willis: same as rmmod
<qbert> is there a way to downgrade back to 10.4 ??
<sl4p1d0> no
<jrib> snii: not sure
<Sterist> brad_ the disc only contains essentials and presents you with the option to connect to the servers for goodies, more or less. the DVD install image contains more stuff  but still wouldn't change much
<weeeebhbb> yes
<weeeebhbb> how
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  which was what exactly?
<Vooloo> Dr_Willis: r8169
<bfri> jrib thank you
<mathews> qbert; no way
<jrib> snii: maybe pause a bit?  Do you even need unity?
<sl4p1d0> my mic doesn't work with Skype on Ubuntu 10.10. Any suggestions how to fix that? :(
<brad_> okay, I'll just let it run while I'm at work, thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> Vooloo:  it worked here --> sudo modprobe r8169
<Sidewinder1> qbert, You simply need to reinstall rather than downgrade.
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, , yeah I think so, the alternate depends a lot on the repos
<Vooloo> Dr_Willis: nope, its gone
<bfri> jrib can you make sense of this http://pastebin.com/mu6cfqa8
<Vooloo> gonna reboot
<Vooloo> realtek driver is shit with ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> qbert, a previous version, I meant to say...
<Vooloo> cant get my network card to work properly
<flukes1> ls / in grub2 shows vmlinuz, ls -al / does not. is this a bug?
<jrib> bfri: you need to use sudo to do things outside of your HOME
<wisevoyager> hello, does anyone here having problem using compiz on ubuntu 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> 'realtek support of linux is XXXXX' you mean. :)
<bfri> jrib
<sl4p1d0> somebody can help me? :/
<Dr_Willis> wisevoyager:  not really. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !skype | sl4p1d0
<ubottu> sl4p1d0: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<druciferre> Having a problem with sed replacement...    $ echo "failed auth from 192.168.1.2 port 5456" | sed 's/.*\(\([0-9]\{1,3\}\.\)\{3\}[0-9]\{1,3\}\).*/\1/g'    results in  2.168.1.2
<bfri> jrib i just got it, wow my learning curve is high
<weeeebhbb> alternatives to unityy ?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | sl4p1d0
<ubottu> sl4p1d0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> druciferre: what do you want it to result in?
<BlouBlou> weeeebhbb: classic-desktop? kde? gnome?
<Dr_Willis> !classic | weeeebhbb
<soame> can someone help me for SIP connection tracking with iptables
<ubottu> weeeebhbb: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<sl4p1d0> ok, thanks guys
<weeeebhbb> i dont like gnome 3
<druciferre> but, $ echo "failed auth from 192.168.1.2 port 5456" | sed 's/\(\([0-9]\{1,3\}\.\)\{3\}[0-9]\{1,3\}\)/ip/g'     results in      failed auth from ip port 5456
<Sidewinder1> !classic | weeeebhbb
<weeeebhbb> and i dont like unity
<druciferre> jrib, only the ip
<weeeebhbb> sidewinder1 stop it
<Dr_Willis> weeeebhbb:  so fire up the pcakge manager and search/install somthing else.
<Vooloo> Dr_Willis: I have r8169 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf as blacklist r8169 .. why is it still loading?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu is very nice.
<weeeebhbb> why do ubuntu use an nity ?
<Sidewinder1> weeeebhbb, Sorry, I just don't type that fast (read slowly). ;-)
<weeeebhbb> unity
<Dr_Willis> weeeebhbb:  they wanted to.
<BlackDragonTechy> Because they chose to.
<weeeebhbb> Dr_willis its such a shit
<BlackDragonTechy> You can use Gnome classic if you'd like.
<jrib> druciferre: why don't you just use awk or cut in this case?
<BlackDragonTechy> You're general attitude really sucks.
<Sterist> weeeebhbb try installing Xubuntu from the software center.... it rocks
<weeeebhbb> i want gnome 2
<Dr_Willis> Some Decent Unity Docs - read befor you start ranting about Unity ----> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2011/04/my-effort-at-writing-help-for-unity.html
<qbert> ugh, 11.04 simply wont respect any of my keyboard shortcuts in metacity / global_keybindings, how in the world to I set keyboard shortcuts
<wisevoyager> Dr_Willis, my compiz is  not running as I expected on ubuntu 11.04, any ideas or help you may advice for me/
<Dr_Willis> weeeebhbb:  then use an older ubuntu release.
<LjL> weeeebhbb: please give up the language
<druciferre> i eventually used grep and got it to work, but i'm wanting to understand why it doesn't work with sed ?
<Dr_Willis> wisevoyager:  upgrade? clean install? whats going wrong? you can reset all settings back to defaultz and see if it works better.
<Dr_Willis> resetting unity/compiz and stuff -- >  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<gnagno_> hello all
<wisevoyager> Dr_Willis, thanks :D
<jrib> druciferre: .* is "greedy"
<sl4p1d0> guys, i want to be able to chat with mic on Skype on ubuntu 10.10. i can't find anything that responds to my problem...
<Vooloo> can I force my network card to use a specific driver?
<gnagno_> I am having a strange issue with my notebook after installing natty, my left mouse button looks like stuck and I can't click anywhere, does anyone know how to solve?
<sl4p1d0> gnagno_, reinstall
<jrib> druciferre: understand?
<druciferre> jrib, so why does grep work?  $ echo "failed auth from 192.168.1.2 port 5456" | grep -o "\(\([0-9]\{1,3\}\.\)\{3\}[0-9]\{1,3\}\)"    results in 192.168.1.2
<gnagno_> sl4p1d0, actually I upgraded from maverick, now I made a fresh install and I have the same problem....
<Dr_Willis> gnagno_: try makign a new user. see if it affects them
<jrib> druciferre: .* is not there
<druciferre> jrib, ohhhhh wait i see now
<Dr_Willis> gnagno_:  sounds.. weird..
<sl4p1d0> upfrades
<sl4p1d0> *upgrades have problems
<sl4p1d0> it's better to install a fresh system
<Paddy_NI> Hey Dr_Willis :)
<gnagno_> Dr_Willis, it's very weird, my notebook is impossible to use...
<bfri> when i actually go to this dir through the gui i can see it bfri@bfri-laptop:/usr/local/games/epsxe$
<gnagno_> sl4p1d0, now it's a fresh system after formatting....
<flukes1> aha
<Da|Mummy> i set my login password as a unicode sign, but when im entering the unicode, the letter+numbers are visable until i release ctrl+shift, is there a way for them not to show, or show as * like it should?
<flukes1> I have no linux images in /boot, how do I get one
<Paddy_NI> Dr_Willis, Just want to ask if you know how to blacklist certain applications (evolution) from appearing in the messaging menu?
<bfri> when i actually go to this dir through the gui i CANT see it bfri@bfri-laptop:/usr/local/games/epsxe$
<flukes1> (just grub directory)
<Iszak> for some reason when going to install ubuntu 11.04 and selecting along side, it doesn't show the right hard drive.
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, You may need to blacklist another associated module
<druciferre> jrib, + is not supposed to be greedy right ?
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Which card?
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: i did, blacklist does not work
<jrib> druciferre: no, sed actually doesn't support non-greedy (according to google)
<soame> hi all
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, you restarted to make sure it is not loading
<jrib> druciferre: in your sed example, the easiest way would be to require a space before the ip in your regex
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Also are you sure you are blacklisting the correct driver and that you are doing so correctly?
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: I tried everything, i want to load the 8168 module but its not
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: blacklist r8169 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<druciferre> jrib, thanks... this is one of those pesky things i spent some time trying to figure out why it didn't work like I expected... those kinds of things just annoy me until I figure it out...
<jrib> druciferre: good, me too :)
<soame> can some one help me configuring iptables for SIP connections
<mathews> soame: what is iptables
<khussein78> hi
<Sterist> what's 12.04's code name?
<khussein78> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 from alternate CD with LTSP option
<Iszak> for manual partitions, how many partitions should I have? I need a root and swap - what else?
<Vooloo> Kernel driver in use: r8169 .... modprobe -r r8169 ..FATAL: Module r8169 not found. ... WTF?
<jrib> Sterist: undecided probably
<soame> mathes: i mean linux firewall - IPTables
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, try also blacklisting the "r8169"
<Sterist> how about Perky Pelican :)
<khussein78> when i started thin client it gave me dont have hardware required for unitu
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: I did
<khussein78> unity
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, seems to be an error in what lspci outputs for your card
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: "blacklist r8169" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Vooloo> still loading
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, you are adding it to the wrong file
<khussein78> when i choose close it enter to ubuntu , but all icons has black square background
<Sidewinder1> Sterist, I think it should be Pesky Penguin
<khussein78> any ideas ??
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, its just "blacklist" and not "blacklist.conf"
<Vooloo> what is the .conf for then?
<Sterist> Sidewinder1 Purring Persian
<wiggmpk> trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, ran apt-get update/upgrade then dist-upgrade and I'm getting 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Any thoughts? No errors, and Calculating upgrade says done
<jrib> !upgrade | wiggmpk
<ubottu> wiggmpk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Stereocaulon> !bash > bfri
<ubottu> bfri, please see my private message
<cinch123> Hello... On my eeePC 1000HE the wireless disconnects immediately when it resumes from sleep. I cannot get it to reconnect without rebooting.
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, My mothers vaio netbook uses the same chipset
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: i tried to download 8168 driver but cant get it to load
<Sidewinder1> Sterist, But Persian is not in the Anamalia Phylum, but let's not get into a "political" debate. :-)
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, okay just a moment
<wiggmpk> jrib, how is that any different from "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: I mean I can load it, but  cant get network card to use it... itsa m otherboard card, not wireless
<jrib> wiggmpk: 1) it's the supported upgrade method 2) it will actually upgrade you to a new release ;)
<wiggmpk> jrib, no, it 'actually' doesnt.. does the same thing
<jrib> wiggmpk: what did you execute?
<jrib> /do
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, its ethernet you mean?
<wiggmpk> jrib, the instruction as they written, while also trying from the terminal with the mentioned command
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: yes, module still loading on reboot
<jrib> wiggmpk: you need to be more specific for me to help you
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: r8169    39714 0 ... mii 5236  1  r8169
<pkkm> Is BURG a standalone bootloader or a GRUB addon?
<Paddy_NI> pkkm, an addon
<wiggmpk> jrib, I'm not sure how more specific I can be, the instructions YOU linked, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604844/
<Paddy_NI> pkkm, a very pretty addon
<snii> jrib: Thanks for the help, it now works perfectly with a script that waits 15 seconds and then runs feh. For future reference, is it "wrong" to use rc.local for setting the cpu frequency?
<pkkm> Paddy_NI, So I still need to upgrade GRUB2 after installing BURG?
<jrib> wiggmpk: and what was the result?  What happened different than the instructions?
<wiggmpk> jrib, when that initially did not preform an upgrade, i tried "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after running the usual apt-get update/upgrade
<Kikenna> Hello, I need help changing my screen resolution
<mang0> Kikenna
<mang0> there is a site online
<wiggmpk> jrib, the same result as the command line, it finishes going thru the checks and doesnt upgrade anything
<Paddy_NI> pkkm, no
<mang0> hold on
<Kikenna> I upgraded the new ubuntu version and I'm totally unfamiular with its gui
<jrib> wiggmpk: apt-get dist-upgrade will never update releases by itself.  I don't understand why you insist on being vague, but fine.  Did you open update manager?  Was there the button to upgrade to a new release?
<mfpockets> hello, im having trouble getting wake on IR remote working can someone help with that?  the device is enable in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it wont wake on remote.  wakes on keyboard connected to same usb bus though.
<d_atharva> how can I decrease the grub menu timeout ??
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Kikenna> Ok, I'm using it on my laptop and it cut off and inch and a half from each side of ym screen
<wiggmpk> jrib, vauge? seriously dude.. .what am i being vauge about?
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, ah yeah I seen that
<jrib> wiggmpk: let's move on... can you answer my questions?
<wiggmpk> jrib, i did, like 3 times now
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Okay one sec I found the driver
<wiggmpk> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/604844/ are the instructions I followed
<wiggmpk> jrib, to completion
<mang0> Kikenna: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<wiggmpk> jrib, with an undesired result (meaning nothing changed)
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: im on 10.04 btw
<mang0> Kikenna: I used that, it works
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: 64-bit
<jrib> wiggmpk: when you open update-manager it should have a button on its interface offering to upgrade releases. Can you open update-manager and see if such a button exists?
<Kikenna> mang0 is there anyway I can set my GUI back to the old one before I updated Ubuntu?
<mang0> guys, I'm installing a driver and it says I have an X server open...whats that?
<mang0> Kikenna: yes
<mang0> log out
<Stereocaulon> !classic | Kikenna
<ubottu> Kikenna: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<mang0> then at the bottom of the login screen, choose ubuntu classic
<mang0> ^
<linuxnewb> hello
<mfpockets> d_atharva sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Kikenna> How do I log out?
<mfpockets> d_atharva then sudo update-grub
<wiggmpk> jrib, omg seriously.. yes there was a button, yes i clicked it.. you would have known this if you read what i told you.. i followed the instructions completely
<nikhil_> is there any way to set a keyboard for something in banshee like // delete current playing track // ?
<sahil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604845/
<nikhil_> Kikenna, click the button in the extreme top right
<mang0> kikenna
<jrib> wiggmpk: what happens when you click on it?
<r4ykid> The guys over at
<mang0> top right
<Relevant> am i doing this right? http://screensnapr.com/v/aVlWyV.png
<sahil> can some1 refer this and see my problem
<sahil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604845/
<Kikenna> ok thanks brb
<wiggmpk> jrib, it ran thru the checks to preform the upgrade, then finished
<mang0> Sidewinder1: thanks for your post :D
<wiggmpk> jrib, again
<smryan> does ubuntu offer trim support for ssds bow
<mang0> posts*
<nikhil_> is there any way to set a keyboard shortcut for something in banshee like // delete current playing track // ?
<linuxnewb> when i try to boot from a usb drive to install ubunt it  just freezes
<nikhil_> linuxnewb, what do you mean?
<jrib> wiggmpk: and this button specifically said it was to upgrade to 11.04?
<nikhil_> linuxnewb, blank screen? error message?
<r4ykid> the guys over at #winehq told me my fglrx installation was missing some 32 bit libs. I googled a bit and found out that on Arch there is the package lib32-catalyst-utils. Is there a linux equivalent of those?
<mfpockets> hello, im having trouble getting wake on IR remote working can someone help with that?  the device is enable in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it wont wake on remote.  wakes on keyboard connected to same usb bus though.
<Sidewinder1> mand0, My pleasure, hope I can be of assistance in the future.
<Stereocaulon> linuxnewb, just exactly *where* does it freeze from?
<wiggmpk> jrib, im not an idiot or a n00b guy, and I appreciate you trying to help me..
<sahil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604845/
<wiggmpk> jrib, but first im being vauge when I told you the same thing 3 times.. now you think I cant read
<sahil> i am having synaptic repo problem
<sahil> can anybody say how to revert it?
<d_atharva> mfpockets : thanks dude...
<mfpockets> d_atharva no problem
<joris_> has anyone an idea how to force openssh to use just a password login & don't use keys?
<robo> hi: if i do apt-cache search oci8 2 things return. php-db and php5-adodb. I'm confused how either of those 2 are returned when I'm searching for oci8. Any insight?
<linuxnewb> it just shows syslinux 3.82 and some copyright information
<jrib> wiggmpk: look at it from my perspective.  If you click on the upgrade to 11.04 button and it performs all the checks and upgrades, then you should be on 11.04 now (but that's a very fast upgrade).  So one of our assumptions is wrong.  I need to figure out what that is.  And I am not sitting behind you.  If you prefer to avoid the gui as it's difficult to communicate exactly what one does in the gui, you can
<jrib>  use the command line to upgrade with the « sudo do-release-upgrade » command
<wiggmpk> jrib, lol ya think so? thats why im in IRC asking wth is going on
<Tweaky> hey guys in the new unity sidebar is there a way to remove the workspace switcher?
<Guest18513> why is it when i restart or when im shutting down my system, it doesnt continue, just the flash image of ubuntu
<SudoKing> hmm maybe it's halting instead
<r4ykid> Is there an ubuntu equivalent of the lib32-catalyst-utils package?
<mfpockets> hello, im having trouble getting wake on IR remote working can someone help with that?  the device is enable in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it wont wake on remote.  wakes on keyboard connected to same usb bus though.
<thegoodcushion> Is the ARM port of Ubuntu an official, fully-supported thing or an experimental thing?
<wiggmpk> jrib is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" no more? thats what I have used in the past
<alexUnder> anyone knows how to get CPU average (cpu1+2+3+4 / 4) temp and Motherboard temp with lm-sensors? ( i can see them in terminal but i dont know the variable for conky)
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Sorry man reading a few bug reports
<linuxnewb> i downloaded the usb installer from ubuntu  website and i am unable to get the installer to work
<jrib> wiggmpk: it never was by itself and that method isn't supported any more.  Can you try the do-release-upgrade command?
<thegoodcushion> linuxnewb: are you on Windows?
<linuxnewb> yes
<sl4p1d0> I have solved my problem with Skype. If anybody else has problems with mic on Skype, just go here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<wiggmpk> jrib i will try it
<thegoodcushion> linuxnewb: okay, well that's the extent of my ability to help
<mfpockets> linuxnewb which usb installer?  did you download an iso image of ubuntu?  did you try unetbootin or universal usb installer?
<linuxnewb>  thats what i installed i ran the installer and it made a bootable usb
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Here you go someone seems to have patched the driver https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/141343/comments/21
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 141343 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek "PCI-E" 8111B integrated network controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<Stereocaulon> sl4p1d0, thanks for contributing :-)
<sl4p1d0> :)
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, that is if you want to compile from source... I do believe there is also a ppa
<linuxnewb> but when i boot from the usb it  gets stuck on the line that says linux and has copyright info
<mfpockets> linuxnewb which installer?  and which iso of ubuntu are you trying to boot?  where did you say it freezes again?  did you enable boot from usb in bios?
<sahil> hi every1 i am having synaptic problem
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: Ih ave 8168 installed and downloaded from realtek website
<sahil> refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/604845/
<jrib> sahil: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/am-monkeyd-nautilus-elementary-ppa-natty.list
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: but it is buggy too?
<linuxnewb> yes it is booting to the usb and it says syslinux 3.82 copyright... and thats it
<mfpockets> linuxnewb did you try it on a second pc?  i know its dumb but i have had issues with certain pc's booting off usb whereas it worked fine on a 2nd pc
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, that is not the driver I am recommending
<mfpockets> linuxnewb or try remaking the usb
<wiggmpk> jrib, still waiting for the gui to try and fail
<jrib> wiggmpk: oh so it's still "doing stuff"?
<wiggmpk> jrib, not actually fail fail, just using the word "fail"
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: when I installed 8168 driver from realtek, did it replace the 8169 I am using now? what driver should be loaded?
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1436667.html
<wiggmpk> jrib, yes its "doing stuff" disabling software sources and all that jazz
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: read sandrogalli posts
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Yes but that driver has not been patched
<jrib> wiggmpk: ah, then that should eventually upgrade you (or try to anyway)
<Relevant> SO you dont need Anti Virus on ubuntu? whys that?
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, a regular user patched the driver and put it on LP
<jrib> !virus | Relevant
<ubottu> Relevant: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: do I need to recompile kernel?
<mfpockets> Relevant I believe its because 99% of viruses are desgined to run under windows
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, As I said do not use the official realtek driver
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, No
<wiggmpk> jrib, i do much prefer the command line.. usable feedback most of the time..
<Paddy_NI> mfpockets, a virus has a short shelf life on linux
<alexUnder> anyone knows how to get CPU average (cpu1+2+3+4 / 4) temp and Motherboard temp with lm-sensors in CONKY? ( i can see them in terminal but i dont know the variable for conky)
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: do I need to do this everytime ubuntu updates the kernel?
<Paddy_NI> nothing to do with market share...
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, perhaps
<Stereocaulon> Relevant, there have been some viruses that where aimed at Linux, but patches have rendered them useless. For historical reference try searching for Code Red virus
<izinucs> what's with the keyring asking 3 times for a password after a cold boot?  Why does it do that.. You'd think once would be enough.
<StaticPhilly> anyone able to tell me if hdmi audio using an amd card will work out of the box or if i have to install catayst?
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: the blacklist is seriously not working, I have tried blacklist, blacklist.conf and blacklist-network
<Stereocaulon> Relevant, where => were
<Paddy_NI> izinucs, yes very annoying
<Paddy_NI> Vooloo, Okay have you tried that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/141343/comments/21
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 141343 in linux (Ubuntu Hardy) "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek "PCI-E" 8111B integrated network controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<izinucs> Paddy_NI: once must be for the wireless adaptor but I've no clue what the other 2 are for.
<Bob__> anyone know how to get by the message "insert the disk labeled" during alternate disk install?
<Vooloo> Paddy_NI: I cant connect to the ftp
<wiggmpk> jrib, 'do-release-upgrade' is the same function as the GUI "upgrade" button?
<Paddy_NI> okay perhaps the ppa would be better Vooloo
<NGE01> Who can prompt why the back channel of a microphone when the forward works doesn't work, it is not convenient to use the forward
<jrib> wiggmpk: yes, it will upgrade to 11.04 but stay in a terminal
<mfpockets> I need help with wake on IR mce remote.  Ive enabled the usb port in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it wont resume from suspend with remote but works with the keyboard (wireless usb keyboard on same usb bus)
<wiggmpk> jrib, right now its still "calculating the changes"
<jrib> wiggmpk: i would just leave it at this point
<kyle____> anyone know how to access a HDD from a linkstation (as a normal SATA) ubuntu dosn't show HDD on desktop and i don't know format type..
<Da|Mummy> what do i open .sfv files with in ubuntu
<wiggmpk> jrib, leave = stop or leave = let it do its thing
<izinucs> kyle____: what's a "linkstation"?
<jrib> wiggmpk: let it do its thing
<kyle____> a home NAS system
<wiggmpk> k
<mfpockets> kyle____ is samba enabled on the NAS?  how did you access it on a windows machine?
<SrUbuntuado> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/screenshotparted.png/
<izinucs> kyle____: ah.. if you know the ip address use nautilus and add a smb shortcut.  That's what I did for my Simple.net
<wiggmpk> kyle____: if its a NAS hard drive you have to mount it first
<SrUbuntuado> Hola, c'omo puedo solucionar este empastre? quiero borrar todo el swap
<SrUbuntuado> Ups, this is ubuntu no ubuntu-es sorry xd bye
<Stereocaulon> Vooloo, mostly filters only start to work after the daemon that uses them is restarted
<netbook4gbhdd> hey! I would like an unbiased suggestion: My mother will get a sucky netbook with 4GB of hdd space and I know Windows XP or newer versions of windows will not work. She has used Ubuntu before but Ubuntu also is 5GB or something once installed. The limit is 4... I know Puppy Linux yea, but it's "always root" and my mom is a COMPLETE novice with computers, so I'd rather have her not rooted all the time :D I know Lubuntu and t
<izinucs> netbook4gbhdd: does this netbook run off a sd card?
<netbook4gbhdd> It's going to be some Asus EEE series one I think. She's getting it for a few quids and I don't think she'd use it for anything else but browsing the web and perhaps email.
<mfpockets> netbook4gbhdd although not ideal you could make a persistent 8gb usb and boot off that
<mfpockets> I need help with wake on IR mce remote.  Ive enabled the usb port in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it wont resume from suspend with remote but works with the keyboard (wireless usb keyboard on same usb bus)
<wiggmpk> netbook4gbhdd: look at Damn Small Linux (you can seriously cut down the install footprint)
<netbook4gbhdd> izinucs: I'm not sure. The problem is that I haven't gotten any specs... I only know it has 4gigs of storage. I'm not the one buying it and I don't know the seller. She's a friend of my mom's :/
<mfpockets> netbook4gbhdd also I know this isnt the place to promote windows, but I have a version of xp that takes up 700mb full install
<netbook4gbhdd> Would you suggest Xubuntu by any means? It's not as lite as Lubuntu, but it's more supported and isn't heavy either. Installs in about 2 gigs I heard.
<netbook4gbhdd> That'd leave 2 gigs of space to save stuff.
<wiggmpk> mfpockets: if your referring to Tiny XP, that content is illegal
<Bob__> anyone know how to get by the message "insert the disk labeled" during alternate disk install? anyone?
<mfpockets> wiggmpk xp performance edition sp3
<wiggmpk> mfpockets never heard of it
<netbook4gbhdd> btw
<Stereocaulon> netbook4gbhdd, Xubuntu is quite elegant, suitable for day to day work, you can see it as a Gnome2-Lite edition
<wiggmpk> mfpockets: but its also probably illegal
<mfpockets> wiggmpk I think its home made (stripped down) so it just may be "illegal"
<ph8> hey all, i don't suppose anyone's got 3 screens across two nvidia gpus working under natty?
<Flynsarmy> Is anyone else getting 1 freeze per day on 11.04? it's really frustrating!
<Dr_Willis> I like Lubuntu over XFCE. :) but  thats just me.
<ph8> I can't believe it's still as poor as it was in hoary!
<netbook4gbhdd> You must take into consideration that netbooks don't have cd-rom drives, so I'd use pendrive-linux usb installer to make an usb-boot :P I don't think any fork of WinXP would be able to usb-boot :D
<wiggmpk> netbook4gbhdd seriously look at DSL (Damn Small Linux) you can get as little as 5 MB install
<Dr_Willis> ph8:  not under natty.. i had 3 going once.. ages ago...
<ph8> i had it under lucid
<Dr_Willis> netbook4gbhdd:  tinycore linux - 10mb with X.
<ph8> same config doesn't work though
<ph8> looks like a Xinerama bug
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<izinucs> netbook4gbhdd: could be that 2 gigs is for personal storage and there's more for the system.  After all why would they produce a netbook you couldn't put an OS on outside of a cli server install that would be pretty useless
<mfpockets> netbook4gbhdd I installed via usb for xp before.  forget how but it can be done if you want to do that route.
<wiggmpk> jrib: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<wiggmpk> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<wiggmpk> caused by held packages
<wiggmpk> crap
<FloodBot1> wiggmpk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iszak> How do I find out what partition/drive grub is installed on?
<netbook4gbhdd> wiggmpk: I didn't ignore your  previous message. Sorry for not responding though. But DSL has an alot smaller userbase and the main deal is just to fit under 4gb. It's not a problem whether it's 10 megs, 100 megs , 1 gig or 3 gigs...
<mfpockets> I need help with wake on IR mce remote.  Ive enabled the usb port in /proc/acpi/wakeup but it wont resume from suspend with remote but works with the keyboard (wireless usb keyboard on same usb bus)
<Stereocaulon> netbook4gbhdd, Lubuntu leaves you with more system resources and works quite well, the only problem is that Lubuntu does not seem that active lately. (Lubuntu afficionados please correct me if this is wrong)
<wiggmpk> netbook4gbhdd: aye, I agree with you there..
<thien> when i use sudo command, it says: "sudo: unable to resolve host thien"
<thien> => what is it?
<grpace> Hello!  I'm migrating from XP to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and running both systems on separate drives (dual-boot).  I've gotten up the nerve to edit the fstab file to auto-mount the partitions on the Win drive. However, Ubuntu complains upon boot it's having a problem mounting my external USB drive (I get options to Skip or go into Recovery mode).  When I choose to Skip, sometimes the drive gets mounted and sometimes not.  Any ideas ??  However
<r4ykid> is reinstalling the drivers the only fix for the problem described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533011
<BluesKaj> !MCE | mfpockets
<ubottu> mfpockets: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<jrib> wiggmpk: it should mention some log files, they should be more specific about the issue.  Then check bugs.ubuntu.com for people having a similar issue
<kings1820> can anybody tell me how to connect to a ubuntu pc in lan from outside bcos all network has a single ip ie given by isp
<Flynsarmy> Any idea how i'd be able to debug a daily freeze and figure out what's causing it?
<wiggmpk> jrib, aye I was in the process of getting into pastebin, and i pasted into IRC instead =/
<loma> wiggmpk: what's tinyxp?
<mfpockets> kings1820 how do you want to login ?  ssh?
<Stereocaulon> thien, It's probably the name you gave your installation during the install. That's uesed as host name.
<wiggmpk> loma; illegal, so dont worry about
<netbook4gbhdd> I mean more space to "personal stuff" can be achieved with a external USB harddrive and my mom has one. So it's not a problem. Just to fit an OS under 4GB is the thing I'll try to achieve. Preferably some popular distro with as less hassle as possible and that's pretty compatible and "fully-featured"
<kings1820> no i want anonymous ftp
<mfpockets> kings1820 and it already works internally?
<loma> wiggmpk: is it safe?
<thien>  Stereocaulon: i think it's an error
<wiggmpk> loma; its a stripped down version of XP, and no
<netbook4gbhdd> Besides with Ubuntu and its derivates it's so easy to get codec support <3 restricted-extras, baby! ;)
<wiggmpk> loma: nothing like that should ever be considered "safe"
<kings1820> mfpockets yup but not from windows machine
<wiggmpk> loma: its not made by M$ so you should never intend illegal stripped version of Windows to operate like windows
<mfpockets> kings1820 so inside the lan on windows it isnt working but from other *nix boxes it does?
<loma> wiggmpk: Yeah I agree
<kings1820> @mfpockets yes
<netbook4gbhdd> Btw
<mfpockets> kings1820 are you using your public ip given by the isp?
<wiggmpk> loma working in IT you run into all sorts of different OS's, but I dont condone using them unless your very skilled "just in case" ya know?
<Stereocaulon> thien, sudo is mostly not used on it's own, try appending a command after it, just for fun , try echo 'hello world' ;-)
<kyle____> NAS, unable to use device so ahve removed the HDD and connect via SATA
<wiggmpk> loma: plus its illegal any way you slice it
<loma> wiggmpk: actually ubuntu is what I need right now.
<g105b> I have ubuntu on one partition, Windows 7 on another... is it possible to run the Windows partition in a virtual machine within ubuntu?
<netbook4gbhdd> My mom has used Ubuntu before and although she's a complete novice, she said Ubuntu was easier than Windows Vista or Windows 7 for her :D Said it was more like WinXP, which she's used to operate. So is Xubuntu pretty much the same deal as Ubuntu?
<kings1820> @mfpockets no i use the internal ip for connecting from inside
<Benkinooby> hi, i use open shot. when i move in the time bar back and forth, after some time i only get white frames. i have to restart the program then to see the images again. anyone knows something about it? didn't find anything on google
<Stereocaulon> g105, no that's not possible, you can install *another* Windows install in a VM though, if you have enough licenses
<mfpockets> kings1820 not sure what the issue is then, thought you were using the isp ip from your original question and just needed to open the port on your router...  try with a non anonomous account.
<tuckje> Goodafternoon
<loma> wiggmpk: many people just steel the apps the thing I would like to.
<kings1820> @mfpockets i m in college and main ip is used by server to host their website
<loma> wiggmpk: many people just steel the apps the thing I would not like to.
<tuckje> Does anyone have bad experience with evolution addressbook? It seems that when I add a contact to book A, it also gets added to book B...
<dusf> how do i add a kernel boot option, is there a file i can edit?
<Guest18513> how to remove open office?
<mfpockets> kings1820 but you have more than 1 pc and have succesfully connected to the ftp server on your ubuntu box from them?
<Stereocaulon> dusf, do you want it to be permanent, or only for this session?
<damien> \server irc.recycled-irc.net
<mfpockets> kings1820 can the 2 pcs ping each other?
<BlouBlou> damien: why?
<kings1820> @mfpockets if i want to make my machine connected to college network ftp server to be accessed from net
<nooone> Hi all. I had power failure after the upgrade was completed. but the system was not restarted. Now I am in chroot of live cd. but can't do any think
<damien> \server irc-recycled.irc.net
<kings1820> @mfpockets yup the pcs can ping
<izinucs> tuckje: I have a love hate relationship with Evolution.. restart the evolution-data-server and see if that helps. .then check out Thunderbird / kontact / Zimbra for alternatives
<dusf> Stereocaulon: until i change it, is it /boot/grub/grub.conf? i need to add "nomodeset or rdblacklist=nouveau"
<nooone> first error is Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?)
<kings1820> @mfpockets both pcs are connected to internet
<tuckje> evolution data server? Where does that write it files? Because deleting the apropiate .evolution files doesn't work:S
<mfpockets> kings1820 sorry i dont follow.  you want your ftp accessed from lan or from outside your lan?  if the latter it wont be possible without the college forwarding a port to your pc
<wiggmpk> jrib in /var/log/dist-upgrade it looks like there are timestamped folders with 3 .logs do you want/need all 3? they are apt/main/term.log
<izinucs> tuckje: it doesn't write files.. it's like the db engine
<aj00200> Ubuntu is telling me that my file system is read-only but I know that it isn't read only. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<thien> what is gksudo? it is different from sudo?
<pythonirc101> anyone knows what i can do with a ubuntu virtual machine which refuses to boot after the last update?
<nooone> does any one know how do I fix upgrade errors ?
<aj00200> thien: gksudo opens a graphical password prompt
<tuckje> izinucs, ok.. so how do I reboot that server?
<kings1820> @mfpockets i want it accessed from outside lan
<mfpockets> can anyone help me with wake on IR remote from suspend?  works from keyboard but not from remote.  both on same usb bus
<thien> aj00200: ok
<mang0> argh
<tuckje> what could be the reason it doesn't let me delete an adressbook?
<mang0> Guys
<mang0> http://uk.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.30/README/chapter-04.html
<mang0> I'm installing an nVidia driver
<c0mrade316> How to ubuntu 11.04 software repositries in ubuntu 10.10 without upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 ?
<mfpockets> kings1820 unfortunatly that isnt possible since you are behind the colleges NAT server.  they need to forward incoming requests for ftp to your machine.  so unless you have a friend in their IT dept it aint gonna happen
<mang0> but it tells me to stop the X server
<mang0> if I do that
<izinucs> tuckje: open a terminal and type ... killall evolution-data-server
<mang0> it logs me out
<mang0> wtf
<FloodBot1> mang0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dusf> Stereocaulon: until i change it, is it /boot/grub/grub.conf? i need to add "nomodeset or rdblacklist=nouveau"
<step21> c0mrade316, that doesn't work
<mang0> SCREW YOU FLOODBOT1 ;__;
<c0mrade316> How to add ubuntu 11.04 software repositries in ubuntu 10.10 without upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 ?
<pythonirc101> I upgraded to 11.04 from my previous install
<Stereocaulon> dusf, not exactly, grub.cfg is a script that you should not edit. Let think abouth this..
<mang0> c0mrade316: why would you wanna do that?
<kings1820> @mfpockets well thanks for help
<Gnea> !enter | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mang0> :|
<mfpockets> kings1820 no worries.  good luck.
<tuckje> izinucs, no such process:S
<izinucs> mang0: the nvidia drivers are available in the repositories.. no need to install direct from nvidia
<aj00200> c0mrade316: you would have to update so much stuff that you would practically be updating your entire system (even if you can get the dependancies to work out)
<eristikophiles> hey anyone mind telling me how large a boot volume should be on a netbook with a hd size of 243GB?
<Gnea> c0mrade316: I would advise against doing so. you could use backports.
<izinucs> tuckje: hang on.
<Gnea> !nvidia | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mang0> izinucs i've installed them from the repo. It didn't work. Long story, I need to install like this
<mang0> Gnea: I saw heh.
<tuckje> *hangs* thanks for the help alreadyD:
<eristikophiles> i'm dividing the drive into a boot volume and a storage volume. perhaps add a /home too
<Stereocaulon> dusf, edit the appriate file in /etc/init.d instead after you've made a backup
<kings1820> @mfpockets do you know how can i assign a website name to my pc with dhcp enabled from isp
<c0mrade316> Cause i need mozilla firefox 4 and python 3.2 interpreter & IDLE 3.2. which i don't find in 10.10 repositreis
<izinucs> tuckje: is Evo loaded right now?
<aj00200> Ubuntu is telling me that my hard drive is read-only. I can't make any files at all and it was fine earliear today. It broke after a system crash. Any ideas?
<Gnea> mang0: well, we're not going to help you install from nvidia.com, what's the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<tuckje> izinucs, yes..
<aj00200> c0mrade316: you can install those manually
<wiggmpk> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604858/
<mang0> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<izinucs> mang0: probably didn't work because you didn't install correctly which involves disabling some internal process in ubuntu
<mang0> Gnea: ---------^
<c0mrade316> How do i install IDLE 3.2 manually ????
<mfpockets> kings1820 You really cannot host servers on your pc from behind the colleges IP since they control the NAT for the public address you need your own internet line.
<Gnea> mang0: okay, that's a slightly older model FX card, so it will work, but it's not going to use the latest driver
<dusf> Stereocaulon: which is the appropriate file?
<aj00200> c0mrade316: isn't the IDLE included with the Python 3.2 install?
<mang0> hm...
<Stereocaulon> dusf, try this resource instead: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Gnea> mang0: what version of the nvidia driver did you try installing from the repo?
<mang0> does that mean I can't use unity GUI Gnea ?
<mang0> um
<kings1820> @mfpockets now i m talking about the connection that i have at home
<c0mrade316> I jus to know to install python 3.2 interpreter !!
<Gnea> mang0: it means you probably didn't install the correct driver
<mang0> 173 i think
<mang0> hold on
<Gnea> okay
<mfpockets> kings1820 need to register a domain.  Im not familiar with that, but i hear godaddy.com is a good site to get domain names
<aj00200> c0mrade316: you can download the files at the python.org website (you may need to download the source code and compile it yourself)
<mang0> Gnea: 185.
<mfpockets> kings1820 then you need to forward port 80 on your router to the webserver to accept incoming requests
<Gnea> mang0: oh, yeah, that's too new, it doesn't support the FX series
<Gnea> mang0: one sec...
<mang0> k
<izinucs> tuckje: hit the Super key and type .. system monitor .. look in the list for Processes and see if you find it there.. might be named a little differrent..
<ivorensis> For the past month or so I have had a problem with YouTube. The videos load really slow for my 10MB internet connection. I've even reinstalled ubuntu to fix this problem, but nothing seems to work.
<c0mrade316> Do i get the source code for IDLE too ???
<coco> hi everyone
<kings1820> @mfpockets suppose i own a domain but how am i gonna map domain name to new ip address given by isp through dhcp
<coco> i have a question...whats the difference between unity and gnome 3
<valberg> is there any way to change the keybindings in compiz expo?
<valberg> i would really like to use hjkl istead of the arrows to change the target workspace
<aj00200> c0mrade316: the IDLE is just the command line python interpreter, correct?
<tuckje> izinucs, could it be e-addressbookfactory?
<izinucs> coco: a world of contraversy
<dusf> Stereocaulon: ty
<coco> izinucs: it looks the same
<Gnea> mang0: yeah, I would remove the 185 drivers and install the 173 drivers.  if you've installed anything from nvidia.com, remove those as well.
<izinucs> tuckje: perhaps.. are you married to evolution?
<c0mrade316> aj00200: it's the integrated development environment for python
<baxterns> i have a question about DOS attacks... if my site is under DOS attack does that affect my IMAP mail account?
<mang0> Gnea: okay, let me do that then get back to you.
<mfpockets> kings1820 you have a dynamic IP is what you are saying.  I know you can use DYNdns.org.  you sign up on their site and get a domain like kings.dyndns.org and on your pc or router you run a service that update dyndns everytime your ip changes.
<tuckje> izinucs, not yet, but I like the integration into the panel..
<Gnea> mang0: cool
<c0mrade316> aj00200:It comes bundled in windows installation.
<mfpockets> kings1820 with this setup you could access the web server at kings.dyndns.org
<Stereocaulon> dusf, np, it *is* a bit of a read though, but unfortunately, grub2 is much more complex than grub1
<izinucs> tuckje: you can integrate others there too. like thunderbird
<kings1820> @mfpockets well thanks again now i understand
<aj00200> c0mrade316: it is the same thing as the command line interpreter. If you are looking for an IDE, I recommend Dr.Python which is in the repositories
<mfpockets> need help with wake from suspend with IR remote.  it works from wireless usb keyboard on same bus as IR receiver but wont wake from remote.
<mfpockets> kings1820 no worries.  Hope it all works out.
<aj00200> c0mrade316: sorry, I have to go now. Hopefully someone else can help you if you need it.
<SrUbuntuado> es
<tuckje> izinucs, does that have a calendar function?
<mang0> Gnea: okay, i've uninstalled and installed.
<mfpockets> kings1820 dont forget you will still need to open port 80
<Sidewinder1> mang0: And...
<SrUbuntuado> hola, por qu'e si abro GPARTED me dice> sda1 used> 5.09 GB_
<SrUbuntuado> ??
<Sidewinder1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gnea> mang0: okay, give it a whirl and see what happens
<mang0> Sidewinder1: ?
<izinucs> tuckje: you can add a plugin called lightning to it
<kings1820> @mfpockets ok
<Guest12219> somebody can help me?
<Sidewinder1> mand0, Did it work?
<Guest12219> i have a truble
<mang0> Gnea I'm going to have to log out, then restart....
<mang0> Sidewinder1: idk yet
<Gnea> mang0: sounds about right
<go8765> can anybody help me with my sound please. i have sound only in vlc and when i test it with gstreamer properties ...
<c0mrade316> How to install IDLE 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10 ???
<mfpockets> Guest12219 post your problem and maybe someone will help.
<izinucs> tuckje: not sure you can integrate it but zimbra works well too.. and has many more features. .. kontact from the kde side is also very nice
<ZKPsirus> as I have mentioned earlier, I have a problem with my harddrives, please have a look at my dmesg and tell me what i have to do: http://pastebin.com/yGz9Li89
<tuckje> does thunderbird integrate as good as evolution? Like in the topbar?
<Gnea> !sound | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Stereocaulon> go8765, what kind of sound card do you have?
<kings1820> @mfpockets thanks for all your help
<grpace> Can *anyone* help me a bit with fstab ??
<izinucs> tuckje: in unity? I don't know..
<Gnea> !anyone | grpace
<ubottu> grpace: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest12219> my clutter have a black screen
<SrUbuntuado> hola, por qu'e si abro GPARTED me dice> sda1 used> 5.09 GB??? acabo de formatear las particiones con gparted-----     http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/screenshoted.png/
<Guest12219> and i cant resolve
<SrUbuntuado> this is ubuntu, no ubuntu-es sorry of new
<mfpockets> Guest12219 please form a full sentence "my clutter"
<c0mrade316> Anyone pls !! How to install IDLE 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10
<mang0> Gnea i'm going to have to restart.
<Guest12219> ?
<Sidewinder1> !es > SrUbuntuado
<Gnea> mang0: is something holding you back?
<mang0> Be back ina tick.
<Stereocaulon> grpace, try "info fstab" from your command prompt
<mfpockets> Guest12219 what is my "clutter"  what is your exact problem?
<grpace> ubottu: I did. Question: Hello!  I'm migrating from XP to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and running both systems on separate drives (dual-boot).  I've gotten up the nerve to edit the fstab file to auto-mount the partitions on the Win drive. However, Ubuntu complains upon boot it's having a problem mounting my external USB drive (I get options to Skip or go into Recovery mode).  When I choose to Skip, sometimes the drive gets mounted and sometimes no
<grpace> t.  Any ideas ??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest12219> whe i actve he just show a screen without the icons
<Guest12219> when*
<Gnea> grpace: yeah, mounting external usb drives is something you typically don't want fstab to handle in ubuntu
<c0mrade316> How to install IDLE 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10 ?? Anyone pls help ??
<jahkop> How do i fix "E764: Option 'omnifunc' is not set" in VIM?
<retry> what is pupy
<grpace> Gnea: Has this been known to be flaky ??
<Sidewinder1> grpace, You could always mount the drive manually, I know it's a PIA../
<Gnea> grpace: Ubuntu has its own mechanism for automatically detecting and mounting usb drives
<Guest12219> have a chenel of the ubuntu brazil?
<Gnea> !br | Guest12219
<ubottu> Guest12219: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<grpace> Sidewinder1: yeah...
<grpace> Gnea: So I should remove the entry from fstab ??
<Gnea> grpace: it wouldn't hurt
<ivorensis> For the past month or so I have had a problem with YouTube. The videos load really slow for my 10MB internet connection. I've even reinstalled ubuntu to fix this problem, but nothing seems to work.
<ruan> fstab mounts at boot.. if you have the usb in every boot it defeats the point of portability
<genjix> what's a good pcmcia card for wifi in ubuntu?
<genjix> any intel one should do, right?
<mfpockets> need help with wake from suspend with IR remote.  it works from wireless usb keyboard on same bus as IR receiver but wont wake from remote.
<thegoodcushion> ivorensis: are you using Adobe Flash or the free versions?
<Gnea> !wifi | genjix There is a list there if you click on the right links
<ubottu> genjix There is a list there if you click on the right links: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<grpace> Gnea:  OK.  I'll try that!  All other partitions mount with no problem !!  Thank You folks for your help !!
<ejay> hi, i am currently on an ubuntu livecd trying to delete files from my unbootable ubuntu 11.04 but the file explorer wont let me delete the files
<ivorensis> thegoodcushion: adobe
<ruan> ejay: what error does it give, and does the terminal work?
<ivorensis> isn't it free?
<mfpockets> ejay try with sudo rm file in terminal
<genjix> thanks Gnea
<ruan> ejay: also, does gksudo nautilus work?
<thegoodcushion> ivorensis: okay good
<thegoodcushion> dunno how to fix your problem though man
<Gnea> genjix: cheers
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<ejay> ruan: it doesnt give an error it just doesnt give the option to delete it
<tuckje> izinucs, will see. thanks anyway
<ivorensis> Is it possible that it's my computer's fault?
<mang0> Gnea: nothing has changed
<ivorensis> Or is it because of ubuntu?
<tuckje> It seems that gnome:evolution is aware of the problem
<mang0> Apart from in the 'additional drivers' it says that I've installed 173, but it's not in use
<Gnea> mang0: can you pastebin the output of this command please?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia
<mang0> sure
<ivorensis> And the connection is fine, my other computer runs YT-vids well.
<Stereocaulon> !pastebin > go8765
<ubottu> go8765, please see my private message
<backbox> i cant remove and i cant apt-get install -f and i cant install any other package till i fix this broken one. Its menu 2.1.43ubuntu1. Any advice?
<genjix> but i want to know something i can walk into the shop and buy (a pcmcia card) and know it will work good
<genjix> any suggestions?
<mfpockets> need help with wake from suspend with IR remote.  it works from wireless usb keyboard on same bus as IR receiver but wont wake from remote.
<backbox> I even tried aptitude and still got nowhere
<Gnea> genjix: that's why I had ubottu tell you that link.
<mang0> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/Ez0qrFR1
<izinucs> ivorensis: there's different flash drivers.. and if your video driver isn't right it could also slow stuff like that down a lot
<genjix> that link tells me what's supported and what's not
<ejay> my ubuntu gets stuck right before the login screen
<ejay> it wont boot
<izinucs> genjix: search on ubuntuforums.org for pcmcia and see what pops up..
<edwardthefma> hello all
<Gnea> mang0: had you actually run the installation package from nvidia.com already?
<ivorensis> izinucs: It hasn't always been like this. Like I said, the problem started about a month ago but this has occured a few times before this, it hasn't lasted more than a few days before, though.
<edwardthefma> how to i swich to the classic desktop
<tauntaun> What's the name of that feature that lays out all the windows of a workspace for selection?
<mang0> Gnea: I did, but it failed because X server was still running
<mang0> edwardthefma: log out, then select classic, then log in
<edwardthefma> ok
<iSkorup> Yo
<mang0> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Gnea> mang0: okay, I wonder if it's possible that it left some remnants around.... does the script have some sort of uninstall feature?
<cellardoor> Would anybody be willing to guide me through using my linux laptop as an X-screen extension to my desktop?
<mang0> Gnea: no....
<ejay> my ubuntu gets stuck right before the login screen and it wont boot, any help?
<tauntaun> What's the name of that feature that lays out all the windows of a workspace for selection?
<Gnea> mang0: are you sure? I thought that --help would say if it did or not... thought they still included it from years ago...
<cellardoor> I mean using X over the network
<mang0> Gnea: It didn't complete installing, so I can't uninstall it...
<ejay> mf pockets , ruan: my ubuntu gets stuck right before the login screen and it wont boot, any help?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<ejay> my ubuntu gets stuck right before the login screen and it wont boot, any help?
<Helsinkiii> if i wanted to build a database of images, what technology would i use
<Gnea> mang0: maybe they changed it, maybe it needs 96 and not 173
<izinucs> Helsinkiii: you mean you have a lot of images and you'd like to catalogue them, filter etc?
<BluesKaj> ejay, what kind of scrn do you get , do youget a blinking - ,or ?
<mang0> :S
<varun> Hi Friends
<varun> I installed this script,and this script changed my Resolution,now it is ugly,please help me..http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-fix-the-plymouth-boot-screen-when-using-proprietary-graphics-drivers/
<FloodBot1> varun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sriharsha> Hello, Can I install some natty packages in my Lucid?
<Helsinkiii> izinucs, yeah.
<mang0> Okay, shall I uninstall, then install 96?
<michael_k> .join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Helsinkiii> izinucs, it's for a website. how would i store these images
<ejay> BluesKaj: it's just stuck when the bootlogo appears and i left it overnight and was exactly the same
<izinucs> Helsinkiii: that's a totally different response.. you want to display them on a web site now.. not locally?
<Helsinkiii> yeah
<Gnea> mang0: couldn't hurt at this point to try
<Helsinkiii> izinucs, on a website
<varun> Hi Friends,now i installed a script from this site,this script changed my resolution,now it is ugly,how to get back my old resolution site address is : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/how-to-fix-the-plymouth-boot-screen-when-using-proprietary-graphics-drivers/
<Ph0n7r1c> how can i pass the password on the same line as when i connect to a ssh
<Gnea> mang0: unless you're absolutely sure you're not getting any 3D
<varun> Urgent help needed in this issue
<BluesKaj> ejay, try the recovery kernel in the grub manu and choose "repair broken Packages " in the dialog, for starters
<BluesKaj> menu
<ejay> ok, what else is there to try?
<mang0> Gnea: how do I check?
<sumit> hey frinds
<ejay> BluesKaj: ok, what else is there to try?
<BluesKaj> then boot normally, ejay
<sumit> I installed Ubuntu 10.10.. Is there any alternative to folder lock .. cryptkeeper isnt working
<Bob__> hi! anyone want to help me install 11.04 ?
<makem> Ph0n7r1c: try man ssh
<izinucs> Helsinkiii: ok.. many of the images managers available on ubuntu can catagorize, sort etc.. and then output to html .. once in that format you simply upload it to your server.. if you don't already have a site and don't know html, css etc.. then check out Joomla, Wordpress, Drupal etc as CMS packages to get a site up. Those programs will have plugins available to create "galleries" of pics.
<ejay> BluesKaj: would disk space have anything to do with not booting?
<gnewb> varun: Maybe here is an answer to your question:> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Relevant> ubuntu boot dident work :(
<Relevant> couldnt find kernel image
<DirtyDawg> did it try looking down the back of the couch?
<Relevant> i dont know :/
<BluesKaj> ejay, to check diskspace, df -h  but Idoubt it unless your / prtition iis less then 6G
<ejay> BluesKaj: ok because it is around 90GB
<Gnea> mang0: glxinfo
<mang0> in terminal?
<Gnea> yes
<Ph0n7r1c> i have try the man ssh but it dont seam to have it
<Ph0n7r1c> let me look again
<mang0> Gnea: it gave me a massive list of stuff
<Gnea> mang0: pastebin?
<ejay> BluesKaj: so even if it's stuck at the bootlogo that says ubuntu and the dots underneath it, fixing the packages will work?
<Sidewinder1> Ph0n7r1c, Odd, I have the man page in Lucid.
<mang0> Gnea: okay, it is huge though!
<Gnea> mang0: if you install pastebinit, then:  glxinfo | pastebinit
<Relevant> why cant i boot from disc: :/
<mang0> oooh
<Gnea> :)
<mang0> how do i install pastebinit?
<Relevant> USB*
<mang0> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mang0> ?
<Gnea> yes
<ejay> BluesKaj: does this apply to my problem?  https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/ubuntu-not-booting-try-repairing-broken-packages-in-recovery-mode/
<yeshllothere> hey guys, just upgraded to natty and i can't get the desktop wall 'move next' + 'move prev' mouse buttons working
<gnewb> !USB | Relevant
<ubottu> Relevant: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yeshllothere> xev confirms that the buttons are 6 + 7, but when i assign them there is no action taken
<BluesKaj> ejay, well, it's a start , sometimes it works ,,it'd hard to know what's wrong ast that point in the boot process
<Antwon> hey, can I change .fonts.conf by so that the courier new bold would not be "so much" bold
<yeshllothere> anyone come across this before?
<sumit> any one knws alternative to folder lock in ubuntu
<ejay> BluesKaj: so all i do is navigate to the fix broken packages thing and hit enter, right?
<mang0> Gnea: I'm installing pastebinit now
<BluesKaj> ejay, yes ,then you may get a boot normally optionb
<ejay> BluesKaj: ok, thank you so much!
<mfpockets> need help with wake from suspend with IR remote.  it works from wireless usb keyboard on same bus as IR receiver but wont wake from remote.
<Sub_Zero> I've just updated to 11.04 and upon starting my cursor is an black X with a white border. Also compiz and gnome-panel don't load. I've made a shell script to start gnome-panel and from there I can start compiz-fusion icon and reload compiz and everything from there is fine
<Sub_Zero> So at the start neither panels are present (one at the top and one at the bottom). I execute the shell script to start gnome-panel and from there I can access the start menu. Then I open compiz-fusion-icon and reload compiz
<Sub_Zero> shouldn’t it be doing that automatically?
<weeeebhbb> hi
<weeeebhbb> hi
<weeeebhbb> hi
<Sub_Zero> Please don't spam
<Hukka> Has someone managed to get nouveau from natty repos to work? I'm getting the "/dev/fb0" problem when trying to create xorg.conf and the drm error when trying a handmade configuration
<edbian> Sub_Zero: It definitely should.  Do you see any errors in dmesg?
<makem> Ph0n7r1c: You can try http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html
<mang0> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604863/
<mang0> :D
<mang0> thats really neat
<ale> :)
<mfpockets> need help with wake from suspend with IR remote.  it works from wireless usb keyboard on same bus as IR receiver but wont wake from remote.
<weeeebhbb> i hate unity
<Camer0n> I have a weird problem where everything but my left mouse button stops working
<makem> Ph0n7r1c: Assuming both machines for your ssh are in your control..
<ringo__> good night
<BluesKaj> Hukka, which graphics card?
<Gnea> mang0: okay, looks to me like your nvidia driver is working as it should
<Hukka> BluesKaj: GeForce 7950GT
<mang0> Gnea: ah, what can I do?
<Gnea> mang0: keep in mind, unity is a 2D GUI, not 3D
<Gnea> mang0: use 3D apps, watch youtube, etc
<JoshDreamland> Again, 10.10 has proven to be the most beautiful operating system I've ever run... But I've run into a small problem. When I use my brightness keys, something GNOME-related freezes up and goes into a loop of them. The brightness continues to increase or decrease (whichever I pressed) until I press escape, but even then, the menus disappear.
<mang0> why don't I have the unity interface gnea?
<BluesKaj> Hukka, then why not use the recommended driver
<JoshDreamland> By which I mean, any context menu I trigger will fail to display.
<Sub_Zero> edbian The only line with the word error is this   [   28.831550] ioremap error for 0x3fef3000-0x3fef4000, requested 0x10, got 0x0
<mang0> I have no option for it either...
<Gnea> mang0: I have no idea.... not that it's any big loss
<Helsinkiii> izinucs, i hear CMSes are bloated and slow
<Hukka> BluesKaj: What would be the recommended driver?
<Helsinkiii> izinucs, is there a way I can do this directly with say Google AppEngine
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current in admin / additional drivers
<mang0> Gnea: I wasn't actually gonna use it properly, I just wanna try it...
<BluesKaj> Hukka, read above
<JoshDreamland> Switching to tty fixes the problem.
<sumit> any1 knows how to lock individual folders??
<JoshDreamland> Maybe it's an X issue. Hm.
<sumit> any1 knows how to lock individual folders?
<sumit> plz tell me
<JoshDreamland> sumit: What do you mean lock them?
<Gnea> mang0: well, when you get to the login screen, there's usually a selection somewhere at the bottom of the screen where you can change the session - that determines what your desktop will look like
<sumit> important
<sumit> any1 knows how to lock individual folders?
<FloodBot1> sumit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !repeat | sumit
<ubottu> sumit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hukka> BluesKaj: The drivers from NVidia have lost all support of randr in the upgrade to natty
<Hukka> BluesKaj: I used to be able to do "xrandr -o left" before, now I can't
<Gnea> sumit: also, the more you repeat your question really fast, the less likely you are to be helped
<sumit> so that no one is able to access them without entering passwords
<JoshDreamland> sumit: chown
<sumit> ok I will keep that in mind
<mfpockets> i need help with wake on IR remote, someone please
<JoshDreamland> Or just right click them and go to properties, permissions
<Hukka> BluesKaj: I suspect this is due to change in drivers forced by the upgrade to Xorg version .10, the ranrd support from nvidia was very bad even in the beginning, so they must have screwed it at the rework
<sumit> chown??
<sumit> i am a beginner in linux; can you explain?
<Gnea> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Sub_Zero> edbian Do you have any ideas what I can do?
<mang0> Gnea: there is no option for unity
<JoshDreamland> sumit: Never mind then; just right click the folder, and select Properties, then navigate to Permissions
<Gnea> mang0: then it's possibly not installed. what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ClayG> for some reason my netbook wont read sd/microsd cards, is there an updateor something i can do to fix this?
<mang0> Gnea: I have classic, user defined, recovery, ubuntu. those are my session options
<mang0> 11.04 gnea
<Gnea> mang0: oh, I'm not sure... I would imagine classic would use unity, since 11.04 uses it by default, but I have yet to install 11.04 ... when I do, I will probably write a howto to rip unity out and put something more suitable in its place
<jo-erlend> mang0, "Ubuntu" uses Unity. "Classic Ubuntu" uses gnome panel.
<BluesKaj> Hukka, sorry to hear that , wasn't aware of that problem with xrandr
<mfpockets> need help with wake from suspend with IR remote.  it works from wireless usb keyboard on same bus as IR receiver but wont wake from remote.
<Helsinkiii> izinucs, /
<Helsinkiii> ?
<mang0> jo-erlend: they are both the same for me...
<Hukka> BluesKaj: Yeah, proprietary drivers cause swearing and bad example for children... Can't wait for the nouveau people to get the drivers half usable
<wiggmpk> mfpockets; perhaps the IR sensor doesnt work while in suspend
<new_> hehe
<linuxnewb> i  nee help getting linux installed. I downloaded the install iso from the site and ran usb creator but the computer won't boot it just freezes
<mfpockets> wiggmpk it seems to work.  When I press a button the red light on the sensor lights up, but doesnt power back on the machine.
<ChrisBuchholz> In the ubuntu universe archive, version 0.2.6 of nodejs is available. I have added a - maverick - ppa which has version 0.4.7, and want to install that instead. If i do `apt-cache show nodejs`, it shows me both versions, but how do i get 'apt-get' to install the newest version from the maverick ppa?
<Hukka> linuxnewb: Do you know the computer is not broken?
<eekTheCat> what's with all the Ign(ore) lines when I do an apt-get update? for example: Ign http://mirror.umoss.org natty-backports/restricted Translation-en
<jo-erlend> mang0, that probably means your VGA doesn't support Unity.
<jibadeeha> anyone here find that Ubuntu 11.04 doesn't shutdown properly?
<mfpockets> wiggmpk and with a wireless keyboard and mouse on the same usb port works
<Tetsuo55> wifi stability is a function of the kernel right?
<ruan> !unity2d
<ruan> !info unity-2d
<mfpockets> linuxnewb did you try a second cpu like i had asked?
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<wiggmpk> mfpockets; red indicator light doesnt prove the sensor is working, just the red indicator light is..
<DJJeff> im dieing here someone please help me setup Grub2 on my MBR / ubuntu 11 folder
<DJJeff> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yUrABcWe
<tiringinstall> Hi. I just installed 11.04 to a USB stick (Not Live USB). It won't go past the blinking prompt right after the BIOS screen.
<mfpockets> wiggmpk before i enabled the usb in /proc/acpi/wakeup The IR receiver wouldnt light up when pressing keys on the remote.
<gaara> exit
<gaara> quit
<ghost123456> <tiringinstall> - Could be a bad download
<wiggmpk> DJJeff: is /dev/sda1 your boot partition?
<linuxnewb> yes the computer works fine
<DJJeff> wiggmpk: yes
<DJJeff> and /dev/sda5 has ubuntu
<tiringinstall> Eh. The download should be fine. I installed from a Live USB to another USB stick.
<Gnea> DJJeff: why does your extended partition atart on 125 not 126?
<wiggmpk> DJJeff: what have you tried?
<Gnea> DJJeff: *start
<ruan> tiringinstall: is the bios set to boot from the usb?
<iSkorup> Xbox is full of fagots
<tiringinstall> Yeah. I'm running a Live USB now.
<izinucs> !ohmy | iSkorup
<ubottu> iSkorup: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Gnea> !language | Osagasu
<ubottu> Osagasu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ghost123456> <tiringinstall>- Have you cked your BIOS settings?
<ruan> iSkorup: wrong channel?
<tiringinstall> When I tested the non-live installation with the Live USB unplugged it doesn't work.
<linuxnewb> yes it boots to the usb and gets stuck on the first line that says srietcght s linux copyt
<tiringinstall> Sorry if this is confusing.
<mfpockets> linuxnewb Did you try the usb on another pc?
<DJJeff> no idea what happend to my extended partition
<wiggmpk> mfpockets: i dont know how to trouble shoot if your IR sensor is actually recieving and processing the keypress
<DJJeff> its how ubuntu set it up
<eroomde> hi - any decent guide on how to partition a fresh install on a machine with a small (64gb) ssd and big (1TB) hdd?
<mfpockets> wiggmpk thanks.  :(
<ruan> !partition | eroomde
<DJJeff> im trying to dual boot
<ubottu> eroomde: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ClayG> for some reason my netbook wont read sd/microsd cards, is there an updateor something i can do to fix this?
<ChrisBuchholz> In the ubuntu universe archive, version 0.2.6 of nodejs is available. I have added a - maverick - ppa which has version 0.4.7, and want to install that instead. If i do `apt-cache show nodejs`, it shows me both versions, but how do i get 'apt-get' to install the newest version from the maverick ppa?
<wiggmpk> DJJeff: are you upgrading to Grub2 for luls or is there a desired effect here?
<jarle> Does the new desktop of 11.04 have an integrated way to open a ssh connection in the file-browser? So that you can drag-n-drop files over ssh connection?
<Gnea> DJJeff: with windows?
<DJJeff> Ubuntu 11 and Backtrack 5
<Gnea> DJJeff: aah, you'll need another primary or logical partition to install bt5 to
<DJJeff> yes
<Hukka> jarle: Hm? Opening a connection to a server has worked for ages
<DJJeff> BT5 is not out yet
<DJJeff> im trying to get Ubuntu 11 to boot
<jarle> Hukka: how?
<frybye> hi - how to suppress - the joins+leaves when using the webchat.freenode.net ??
<Hukka> jarle: Then you get the server in nautilus' side bar
<DJJeff> from MBR
<wiggmpk> DJJeff: how have you tried to install grub2?
<Hukka> jarle: Top bar -> Places -> Connect to server
<DJJeff> apt-get install grub2 ?
<ruan> do grub-install
<Gnea> DJJeff: you can always install bt4 and upgrade from there if you like... but yes, making sure that the partition boundaries are set correctly will avoid many boot and runtime problems
<bhearsum> can anyone give me any pointers on how to share files between two Ubuntu 11.04 machines? the built-in file sharing doesn't work in that i can see the remote machine, but the only share in "print$", despite having my Pictures folder set to be shared
<jarle> Hukka: ok, using nautilus... I was just looking at "Network" in the main menu..
<DJJeff> I should just zero out the drive AGAIN......... and then wait for BT5
<DJJeff> on may 10th
<DJJeff> FFS Grub1 was alot easier then Grub2
<Hukka> jarle: That shows only advertised services, but ssh does not do that
<Hukka> jarle: You can see samba/cifs (windows shares) and stuff like that in network
<wiggmpk> DJJeff: try "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy"
<Gnea> DJJeff: if I were you, I'd reinstall ubuntu, but make sure the partitions are setup correctly so there's spare room leftover to install BT5 on it and also partition boundaries aren't trying to collide with each other
<DJJeff> im booted into U11 Live CD right now
<rob0917> When will lubuntu be part of the ubuntu family?
<Gnea> rob0917: whenever someone does it right
<gaara> hi
<gaara> im newbi here
<wiggmpk> lol @ Gnea
<gaara> how can i log out
<ruan> rob0917: its in the repos
<benjamin__> hi
<iSkorup> !ohmy izinucs
<Sidewinder1> gaara, Welcome
<rob0917> Gnea, what do you mean? what's wrong with it
<ruan> gaara: top right, click username, logout, or alt ctrl del, logout
<DJJeff> is there a wiki for grub2 ubuntu 11 dual boot?
<Gnea> rob0917: well, Conanical hasn't officially endorsed it yet
<Gnea> !grub2 | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<roadfish> partitioned hard drive during Natty install and now get "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<Hukka> roadfish: Do you have a mac?
<roadfish> no
<Hukka> Odd that it's using GPT then
<Hukka> You can also install gdisk
<roadfish> I am using a 5 year old PC and have installed a new 2TB hdd for installing a new Natty Ubuntu ... I am upgrading from Hardy.
<eekTheCat> Why is apt checking seemingly redudandant repositories? Translation-en, and Translation-en_US versions
<izinucs> roadfish: so you're going to fresh install and try to keep all your data?
<jaypur> what's the name of those icons that appears my status on social networks and a little letter that show some messages??? because i've deleted and i'd like to put it again on my bar
<roadfish> izinucs: Not exactly. After doing an fresh install, I will copy any data over by hand.
<IdleOne> jayne: Indicator applet and Indicator applet session
<izinucs> roadfish: what are you going to do with the old drive?
<IdleOne> err jaypur ^^
<jaypur> IdleOne, what's going on?
<IdleOne> jaypur:  Indicator applet and Indicator applet session
<nkh> hey guys, any body from korea here ?
<IdleOne> those are the names of the indicators in the top panel
<jaypur> IdleOne, but are they on add fo pannel?
<roadfish> izinucs: I may reformat or I may just use it as backup. The old harddrives will be disconnected during this installation proceedure. I want to have a clean install and a simple system.
<IdleOne> jaypur: they should be yes
<jaypur> found it
<jaypur> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> jaypur: welcome
<mohadib> hello
<roadfish> about the error message from "fdisk". should I use GNU Parted instead? or is "fdisk" now considered a "previous generation" program. Should I be using this "gdisk" instead?
<ruan> fdisk is not for partitioning
<izinucs> roadfish: what ever method you use to partition the new drive.. if you like to play with different programs, apache etc.. make / (root) 15-20 gigs .. swap 2-4 gigs and the rest or large part for /home
<ruan> it is for finding partitions
<ruan> nevermind
<Hukka> izinucs, roadfish: Though larger swap might be needed to hibernate
<Hukka> ruan: ?
<XenoPhoenix> Since hte upgrade to 11.04, my video is green until I unplug the cable and plug it back in, If i then turn the TV off and on again it's green again till I replug it again, (intel driver) and idea how to solve this?
<izinucs> roadfish: Hukka depends on how much ram and how many open programs you have.
<Hukka> roadfish: In a way, yes. Do you know the difference between GPT and the old system? I suppose GPT will become more or less the standard when most hard drives are large enough
<roadfish> ruan: yes, I am only using fdisk for finding partitions. But it is complaining about GPT (GUID Partition Table). So I am considering repartitioning the harddrive using GNU Parted. I just wanted to know if GPT is some kind of "new standard" Ubuntu is adopting ... maybe because of the upcoming shift to harddrives over 2T.
<RaphaelB> Hi there! I need some help over here... I've searched all the web but couldn't find an answer, you're my last resource...
<mohadib> any idea why some fonts dont render properly in document viewer
<mohadib> ?
<Hukka> izinucs: Sure, but most new computers have at least 4 gigs, so swap under 4 gigs brings trouble
<RaphaelB> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but every time the CD starts, the computer restarts automatically
<Hukka> roadfish: Read wikipedia on GPT. It's not just ubuntu, it's the whole industry
<RaphaelB> I currently have Windows 7 x64 installed
<RaphaelB> Do you have any clue?
<izinucs> Hukka: he's got a 5 year old machine and a new hd
<Hukka> izinucs: Ah, sorry
<roadfish> ok, so GPT is recommended and I will use gdisk instead of fdisk when I want to examine the partition table.
<Hukka> RaphaelB: Starting from the basics, did you make sure the burn went fine and the cd's ok?
<tiringinstall> While I'm in here, anyone know how to repair superblocks? I've tried fsck, the other one (starts with an e), even tried formatting just to get it over with. Nothing works.
<RaphaelB> Yeah, I also tryied burning it on different machines
<RaphaelB> Now I have 6 or 7 cds with Ubuntu on it
<Hukka> roadfish: Well, older stuff doesn't understand gpt so it's not always better. But since you already have it, yeah, you need gdisk instead of fdisk
<Hukka> RaphaelB: I'm just guessing, but maybe there's some hardware that's not playing well with linux
<BluesKaj> RaphaelB, do you have you boot sequence in the BIOS set to read the cdrom first?
<ampletime> hello there
<RaphaelB> Yeah
<RaphaelB> I also ran Memtest on the machine
<RaphaelB> But the memory is fine
<ampletime> I have installed ubuntu 11 (64 bit) under vmware workstation 7.1 and unity does not work. Is this a known issue and if so, can it be fixed? Should I switch to 32 bit?
<xangua> ampletime: you neeed harware accelereeation to use unity
<ampletime> xangua, I see so I gotta find the option to enable it in workstation
<izinucs> ampletime: vmware .. virtualbox.. I can't get it to run there either..
<RaphaelB> I haven't tried running the cd on my Mac... Maybe I should try it too.
<ampletime> izinucs, oh ok so it wont run regardless of 32 or 64 bit versions
<RaphaelB> Just to make sure that the CD is working
<BluesKaj> RaphaelB, how old is the pc , if it's over 6yrs old then maybe the alternate install might work for you.
<RaphaelB> It's a year old
<izinucs> ampletime: don't think so.. 3d hardware support in vbox pretty much sucks.. not sure about vmware at this point.. I haven't used it in a couple of years.
<RaphaelB> High performance machine
<ampletime> izinucs, ok cool thanks :)
<RaphaelB> I use it for games
<RaphaelB> The curious about the restarting process
<RaphaelB> is that the PC freezes forever after the restarting
<RaphaelB> I mean
<RaphaelB> The CD starts
<benz> Hi all, someone  help me in Mozilla Firefox ?
<RaphaelB> I select an option from the Menu (like Try without installing)
<RaphaelB> And the PC restart
<froq> anyone in here using pianobar?  I have been messing with the liboa.config file, and I cannot get it to auto log in... anyone know how?
<RaphaelB> And it will stay "on" but will not enter even the BIOS screen
<kyle_____> anyone know how I can access a USB attached XFS HDD
<RaphaelB> I need to hit the restart button or turn it off and on again
<kyle_____> anyone know how I can access a USB attached XFS formatted HDD
 * edwardthefma hates 11.04
<froq> edwardthefma, why?
<edwardthefma> why it too much hell
<Hothell> anyone know how I can access a USB attached XFS formatted HDD
<edwardthefma> after getting my video drivers working propory
<froq> edwardthefma, but you can just boot up into classic shell if you must.
<XenoPhoenix> it's with intel video if that helps
<dury> hi there channel :)
<edwardthefma> <froq> also it removed the top of all my program windows
<edwardthefma> so i cant move them
<edwardthefma> can some 1 help me find the windows installer for luced
<froq> edwardthefma, yeah i guess
<dury> new Desktop in 11.04. is that gnome upgraded?
<froq> dury, no, it is not
<RaphaelB> Now it went to the installation screen
<edwardthefma> im going back to 10
<edwardthefma> as soon as i can find its windows intaller
<BluesKaj> !who | RaphaelB
<ubottu> RaphaelB: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<someone235> my grub doesn't start
<someone235> the PC just reset when it checks if there's a bootable cd
<someone235> any ideas? (i'm using right now Ubuntu LiveCD)
<BluesKaj> someone235, hold down the shift key after the BIOS scrn
<RaphaelB> ubottu: sorry mate, I was kind of desperate and forget about it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tiringinstall> is there any key to make the side menu thing in 11.04 to expand out/close?
<dury> froq?
<coz_> tiringinstall,  not that I am aware of ,, you are kind of stuck with it however,, you can open ccsm and click on the Unity plug in to have it always hidden
<RaphaelB> quit
<tiringinstall> ok thanks coz_
<edwardthefma> <froq>  can u help me find the Wubi installer for 10
<dury> froq: how do I setup standard gnome desktop?
<AgresiV> for 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<intok> What all needs to be removed to completely uninstall Unity from 11.04, I've no need ofr it at all since my hardware is incapable of running it anyways. Just grabbing the installed files in Synaptic says it also wants to uninstall "Ubuntu-Desktop" will removing that have any adverse affect on Gnome2?
<edwardthefma> 10.10
<coz_> tiringinstall,  no problem
<AgresiV> one sec
<edwardthefma> XD luced linux XD
<Sub_Zero> Just updated to 11.04 from 10.10. Upon doing so my cursor is a black cross with a white border. gnome-panel doesn't start so I have to exec a shell script to do so. Then finally I open fusion-icon to reload metacity as my window manager. Shouldn't Ubuntu be doing that by itself?
<coz_> intok,   you can simply log off and log back onto the classic session,,   or apt  remove Unity
<AgresiV> edwardthefma, http://tech.mobiletod.com/install-ubuntu-10-10-using-wubi-on-windows-machine/
<banteg> anyone knows how to add undetected monitor resolution? system: natty, videocard: nvidia
<vooze> Can it be true that i have no /etc/fstab?
<dury> standard gnome desktop for 11.04. how to
<vooze> dury, logout and login with Gnome classic
<jdavis> I tried booting into memtest86+, and it doesn't do anything at all, it just sits there, and I can't ctl-alt-delete out. But the computer is new, and "memtester" seems to run just fine for hours on over 90% of the memory. Ideas?
<IdleOne> intok: you don't need to uninstall unity just select Classic Ubuntu at login from the Session button at the bottom of the screen.
<dury> vooze: great mate... really appreciate your support :)
<Hothell> Any mount wizards avalible?
<dury> vooze: which is the x window manager in 11.04
<IdleOne> intok: you may even want to select Classic Ubuntu (no effects) if you don't need them which I guess you don't
<jaypro> i just installed ubuntu server for the 1st time. usually accustomed to ubuntu desktop. whats the command to view all installed harddrives (in a terminal)? usually i just view gparted
<Hothell> where's Pici when i need him !
<JoshuaL> jayne, fdisk ?
<JoshuaL> ehm jaypro
<keyzs> does ubuntu give any trouble on home folder encryption after a install?
<JoshuaL> jaypro, sudo fdisk -l
<intok> IdleOne it's done all of that by default, I just don't see the point in having something that is useless for me installed, comp= 800Mhz G4 PowerMac w/ Radeon 7500, 1Gb SDRAM
<Stereocaulon> \leave #ubuntu Thanks for the nice atmosphere. I need to cook now...
<datal> with ubuntu 9.10, I did add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable , then apt-get update, then apt-get install nginx. instead of installing nginx1.0.1 from ppa it installs nginx0.7 from karmic... whats the issue?
<jaypro> ahh... thank you, JoshuaL
<IdleOne> intok: having it installed doesn't affect performance if it is not in use. it may save you some HDD space but not the much to really make a difference. Anyway you can safely remove the ubuntu-desktop package.
<xangua> datal: thee ppa is not for the version of ubuntu you use and also believe e9.10 is no longer supported
<abhinav_singh> i have recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 ..i have mane problems so i want to have a fresh and clean install of ubuntu 11.04 ..i have some configuration files in my home directory as well my private keys..so i will copy them imto some other partition..now after installing the ubuntu from screcth ..if I copy the configuration files from other partition to my home direcorty then will it create any problem?
<datal> xangua: i see..
<datal> xangua: thanks
<joeoshawa> under ubuntu 10.10 when i use my scroll wheel its activating buttons 5 and 4 at the same time can i fix this or is my mouse broken
<datal> xangua: how can I check which versions does the ppa support?
<SlickT10> anyone else haveing problems ctrl-c ing out of variuos terminal programs in Ubuntu 11.04?
<go8765> can anybody help me with http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026  (may be in private?)
<xangua> datal: the ppa page says, and yes 9.10 is no longer supported
<Hothell> Any mount wizards avalible?
<vooze> I just reinstalled ubuntu, and created 3 partions: sda1 +2 (swap + /) and an ext3 DATA partion.. but when i try to access it, only root kan do anything.. How do i make it so my user can use the drive ?
<mang0> Gnea: I'm back
<vooze> kan = can
<robo> hi: i ran an apt-cache depends php5-dev and it shows this. http://pastie.org/1878319 -- Conflicts: libtool -- I'm not exactly sure what it's saying about libtool. Any insights?
<Ringish> is it totally safe to pay with Visa-cards in Ubuntu(on the web)?
<robo> I'm guessing it means that if i install php5-dev it will break libtool?
<go8765>  can anybody help me with http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 ?
<joeoshawa> Ringish, i would say safer then in windows but remember it also depends on the security of the website your paying to
<joeoshawa> and no computer is unhackable
<andeeeuk> has anyone here installed bbc iplayer desktop?
<andeeeuk> i have been having problems running it
<kop> spambot ? issues lately ?
<Ringish> How can I tell my father that https://one.ubuntu.com/payment/ is totally safe?
<walllable> hi
<kop> Ringish, you can't
<walllable> hello?
<Guest95946> Hi
<aby> Ringish, its simple just send me $10000 and show it your dad, how safe it all is ;)
<brewster> why is it that you can't have more than 3 maximized windows in natty?
<xangua> Ringish: you have 2gb for free, want more¿ pay
<andeeeuk> has anyone here used bbc iplayer on 11.04?
<edwardthefma> <AgresiV> i found it
<edwardthefma> XD
<edwardthefma> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/wubi.exe XD
<Ringish> xangua: I want ubuntu one in my phone
<walllable> i know, im trying to use macbuntu but when i use the script, the terminal pops up and then closes a second later. why does dat happen?
<U-BUNTU> Hi All..is there a webcam that can be used in ubuntu 11.04 without installing any driver?
<brewster> any more than 3 and you get an empty white window
<Turku> Dat...  Ugh
<walllable> brb gonna check wat software you should use.
<MonkeyDu1t> U-BUNTU: try cheese
<brewster> U-BUNTU: the one built into my laptop works fine
<ppires> hey all :)
<walllable> ya cheese is good for its video effects like hulk.
<mang0> !wacom
<MonkeyDu1t> cheese is basic
<Sub_Zero> When I play Minecraft I always right click it and select 'OpenJDK Java 6 runtime'. But I'm wanting to execute it via Terminal. I get an error when I use java MC.jar  what's the terminal command for 'OpenJDK Java 6 runtime'?
<walllable> so anybody use an external moniter?
<U-BUNTU> MonkeyDult : Cheese is a webcam?
<tavl> I used to run ubuntu from my external hd. Now it doesn't start, giving me a "BUG: Unable to handle kernel paging request at <HEX_ADDR>". Anyone knows how to fix it? (btw, I had a power failure, last night...)
<MonkeyDust> cheese works with most webcams
<go8765> can anybody help me with http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026 ?
<andeeeuk> has anyone installed BBC iPlayer? sure someone has?
<coz_> guys I have a question,,, is  apt-xapian-index  necessary at all ?
<walllable> ya cheese is webcam software
<K00p4> walllable, I use a second screen, what's your question?
<MoustafaEid> Any one using Gnome 3 shell on 11.04 has a new favorites menu on the right side of the screen?
<DefJunx> Hi all. Another damn problem for me. After a while I use ubuntu without any problem, the screen goes black and I'm forced to reboot. Any solution to this? It's kind of annoying. I've got a 3870x2
<Sub_Zero> andeeeuk Installed? One of us watches it on their website and it works fine.
<BluesKaj> anders_office, isn't it just a flash plugin on bbc site
<coz_> MoustafaEid,  I do not ,, is it actually working for you there?
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, try booting with nomodeset
<andeeeuk> I have installed it ok but it will not load because of access rights, do you know why that could be?
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, any little help on how to do that?
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, at grub, press E, add "nomodeset" to the kernel line to boot with minimum display drivers
<DefJunx> Will gnome still load qjqqyy
<MoustafaEid> coz_, yes, it is working fine actually
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, yes, but resolution will be low, it is for temporarily finding a solution only
<walllable> the problem is that when i try to run macbuntu, than the terminal pops up and closes, and it doesnt do anything with the theme or anything. do u think u can help me koop?
<coz_> MoustafaEid,  ok  ,, was just curious.. never liked it last I tried it
<qjqqyy> walllable, try opening the terminal app then executing the script, at least u will be able to see the output
<alex_> Has anybody got VMWare working on Ubuntu 11.04?
<coz_> MoustafaEid,   it does break Unity ,, which  is of no consequence for me
<brewster> anyone know why you cant have more than 3 moximized window in natty?
<brewster> maximized*
<qjqqyy> I'd rather stick with Gnome2, Compiz, and Cairo Dock.
<DefJunx_> qjqqyy, nomode was the command right?
<intel_ix> How do you get desktop effects to work on 10.10 with a radeon?
<DefJunx_> I've just added it at the end of the other things that were there
<MoustafaEid> coz_, didn't care about Unity. Although gnome 3 is still a little buggy, but I like it so far. Minus the new menu that came from no where.
<MonkeyDust> brewster: i have now 6 windows maximized
<qjqqyy> DefJunx_ , it is to edit the kernel line
<walllable> install compiz config settings manager
<coz_> MoustafaEid,  oh!   ok  ,, cool... I might test at some point
<K00p4> walllable, Sorry, I'm unfamiliar with Macbuntu. I'd suggest following qjqqyy's suggestion and see what the output is. I'm not sure it's an issue with using a second monitor though.
<brewster> well why do i get white screens when I try more than that?
<tavl> I used to run ubuntu from my external hd. Now it doesn't start, giving me a "BUG: Unable to handle kernel paging request at <HEX_ADDR>". Anyone knows how to fix it? (btw, I had a power failure, last night...)
<qjqqyy> DefJunx_, http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MlS6fGz-GNE/TIFA3BJF2iI/AAAAAAAAAfI/Drdy_udsgH8/s1600/ubuntukarmic-edit-grub-entr.png
<walllable> macbuntu is a theme
<elslunko> Does anyone know how to revert the default behavior of inserting a memory card after you've clicked "Do this action from now on"?
<DefJunx_> qjqqyy, thanks
<DefJunx_> i'll try
<brewster> i mean empty white windows
<elslunko> or whatever it was
<MonkeyDust> brewster: iof
<walllable> macbuntu gives ubuntu the look and feel of a mac.
<MonkeyDust> brewster: if you're using Unity, try switching to gnome
<qjqqyy> walllable, you don't need that
<qjqqyy> just install compiz, then cairo dock
<brewster> how do i do that?
<lxdewontdo> umm...
<PMantis> Hi guys, I had 10.04, upgraded to 10.10 months back, all ok. Upgraded to 11.04 and the monitor is going to sleep on bootup. I think usplash (or whatever) is misconfigured. Help?
<MonkeyDust> brewster: logout, username, choose ubuntu claasic, no effects
<brewster> ok
<brewster> ty
<iSkorup> Wow bout time I got in
<qjqqyy> PMantis, delete splash from the grub boot line
<elslunko> Nevermind, figured it out. It's in nautilus preferences.
<iSkorup> Dies ubuntu support minecraft?
<intel_ix> PMantis, restart, select recovery mode
<qjqqyy> PMantis, , the line which says "blah blah blah quiet splash"
<intel_ix> Ubuntu supports java if you install it
<intel_ix> Minecraft is tied to java
<walllable> i know. my dad has his own computer with macbuntu on it. i like the minimizing effect, the look and feel, and the cool bootscreen!
<Seamless> Hi everybody
<lxdewontdo> Previously I was here using the nick netbook4gbhdd or something. I asked for a decent fully fledged operating system that will fit into 4gb... Well... Many said Lubuntu and for some reason this doesn't let me even place shortcuts into my desktop!
<PMantis> qjqqyy, vga= ?
<lxdewontdo> :O
<qjqqyy> PMantis, delete the "splash" if it is misconfigured
<intel_ix> If java works, minecraft does
<iSkorup> I have to install it
<U-BUNTU> MonkeyDu1t i want to use the webcam with skype...i'm trrying cheese and i see that cheese is able to use the webcam..bat it does'nt work with skype
<intel_ix> So long as you have OpenCl as well
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, I've added that as you've posted me on the screen and hit ctrl+x
<qjqqyy> walllable, the minimising effect can be achieved with compiz, boot screens are not needed, i boot without splash.
<xangua> lxdewontdo: try xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu
<Seamless> Excuse me, I have a problem installing Ubuntu 11.04 (Yeah, the grub fatal error thing), can anybody help me, please ?
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, works?
<DefJunx> Nothings changed in the interface tho, is it normal
<walllable> how do i do the genie effect on ubuntu?
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, time will tell, It crashes after some time
<qjqqyy> Defjunk, Did u get what u want?
<lxdewontdo> xangua: Ubuntu is great, I know, but it won't fit into 4GB... My mom's sucky netbook will have that much of HDD space :(
<intel_ix> Java is in the ubuntu forbidden extra's package.
<xangua> walllable: google genie effect compiz
<U-BUNTU> brewster i want to use the webcam with skype...i'm trrying cheese and i see that cheese is able to use the webcam..bat it does'nt work with skype
<Seamless> Anybody ? =/
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, I'd like to avoid crashing
<lxdewontdo> So you bet that Xubuntu is more fully-fledged then?
<DefJunx> I don't know yet if it worked
<andeeeuk> does anyone know the how to chane the owner of a file?
<qjqqyy> Defjunx, video card?
<needlez> andeeeuk: chown
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, 3780x2
<Phlogis> <- Novice.  Just finished a successful installation of 11.04.  Put root on a seperate partition and /home on a seperate partition, but computer won't boot OS
<andeeeuk> needlez thanks
<DefJunx> I know it's not supported, but I can't find any way to hack the newest drivers like you used to do with karmic
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, i meant the brand, like nVidia, ATI etc
<needlez> np
<Seamless> Can anybody help me, please ?...
<DefJunx> qjqqyy,  it's an ATI
<ubuntu> Oh | DefJunx
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, Proprietery drivers?
<andeeeuk> needlez what the command to do it to a folder?
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, yes
<intel_ix> Can someone tell me how to get the desktop effects to work on radeon? I spent $300 on a graphics card, I'd like to figure out how to make it work. x.x
<needlez> Def Junx: lspci for the card?? maybe somone can help look it up
<DefJunx> needlez, what's that
<qjqqyy> DefJunx, nomodeset works for nvidia due to some conflicting nouveau module, ATI i am not too sure.
<intel_ix> I installed the driver from "additional proprietary drivers" but it doesn't work.
<Seamless> PLEASe anybody, can you help me ?
<DefJunx> qjqqyy, I see
<needlez> andeeeuk: chown -R
<xangua> !ati | intel_ix
<ubottu> intel_ix: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MonkeyDust> !ask| Seamless
<ubottu> Seamless: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andeeeuk> needlez, thanks sorted it outr
<needlez> Def Junx: what is the lspci for the card??  so we have the exact model
<Seamless> ubottu > I asked the question three times yesterday, and I just tried one more time 5min ago, nobody answers =/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DefJunx> needlez, 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R680 [Radeon HD 3870 x2]
<atdprhs> Hey, I have installed ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6 which has the mouse touch pad is completely as a move moving, like no buttons but there is a lines that represents where I can either left click something or right click it
<vooze> Anyone who know about FSTAB?? I want to mount my drive from /media to /mnt... How?
<atdprhs> so when I installed my ubuntu, I can't right click anything because the button is not working
<atdprhs> any help please?
<qjqqyy> vooze: edit it duh
<qjqqyy> vooze: change the part that says /media/foo to /mnt
<NewPosix> you download a package by "aptitude download packagename"; how do you download a source package ?
<qjqqyy> vooze:shld be ok
<vooze> qjqqyy: the problem is that its in the fstab config
<atdprhs> please, anyone?
<vooze> its not
<zroysch1> So I just tried upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10, my upgrade says about 4 minutes remaining and its said this for about 5 hours now. The last line in the terminal is: Installing new version of config file /etc/init/mysql.conf ... What to do?
<xangua> !source | NewPosix
<ubottu> NewPosix: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<kerNULL> is there a way to add email users in postfix but not  an actual user on the system?
<qjqqyy> vooze, Why would u need it to be mounted automatically?
<atdprhs> Is there anyway I can make my right click button works in ubuntu?
<atdprhs> anyone knows anything regarding that please???????
<qjqqyy> vooze, not very practical
<intel_ix> Are there any open source radeon drivers?
<vooze> qjqqyy: its my DATA drive.. not a portable drive
<walllable> dang i give up trying to do the genie effect
<qjqqyy> vooze: how is it formatted?
<vooze> qjqqyy: ext3
<qjqqyy> ok wait, i generate for u
<vooze> qjqqyy: if thats what you mean
<NewPosix> ubottu,  it says "apt-get source packagename
<NewPosix> "
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seamless> I have the "Executing grub-install\dev\sda failed    This is a fatal error" error when trying to install Ubuntu 11,04 on my computer.  Ubuntu 10.10 did not have this issue, I checked my hard drives, the disk, the ISO, they are all perfectly clean.
<NewPosix> but it also says this is obsolete
<vooze> qjqqyy: but it does not have any / or anything
<atdprhs> Hey, I have installed ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6 which has the mouse touch pad is completely as a mouse moving, like no buttons but there is a lines that represents where I can either left click something or right click it, so after ubuntu installation, I cannot right click anything in ubuntu, but in windows I can! Any help???
<DefJunx> needlez, So what i should do?
<kerNULL> is that a no one knows or no one saw? (=
<needlez> DefJunx: still looking not finding much here
<qjqqyy> vooze: UUID=YOUR_UUID_HERE /mnt ext3 defaults  0  2
<DefJunx> needlez, ok sorry
<qjqqyy> vooze:add this line, should work
<coz_> Seamless,  how many hardrives  on that system... and are there multiple OS's on them?
<vooze> qjqqyy: how do i find the UUID?
<needlez> DefJunx: its ok
<qjqqyy> vooze: wait
<walllable> anybody know how to enable the genie effect in compiz in natty narwhale?
<StaticPhilly> hello all, trying to set wireless up, every time i boot i dont get an ip unless i set the ip or tell dhclient to give me one, any ideas what would cause this?
<atdprhs> Hey, I have installed ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6 which has the mouse touch pad is completely as a mouse moving, like no buttons but there is a lines that represents where I can either left click something or right click it, so after ubuntu installation, I cannot right click anything in ubuntu, but in windows I can! Any help???
<vooze> qjqqyy: like /dev/sda5?
<Seamless> coz: I have two 512GB hard drives set up as a RAID0, I have Windows 7 installed and try to install Ubuntu 11.04 alongside with Windows 7
<JohnFlux> The executable "ooffice" has been removed between 10.10 and 11.04
<atdprhs> does anyone know a channel where I can get help for my ubuntu?
<qjqqyy> vooze: i dunno i think u can mount by /dev/sda5, but i prefer UUID
<qjqqyy> not too sure about that syntax
<walllable> seriously how do i enable the genie effect in compiz?
<vooze> qjqqyy: the other drives ( / and swap are just called /dev/sda1 + 2
<needlez> wallable: genie effect?? as in magic lamp ?? or genie as in a plugin called genie??
<walllable> magic lamp
<coz_> Seamless,    mm  ,, not sure about the windows7  +  ubuntu  ,, there are many posts about ways of doing this ,, but on a raid setup  I dont have experience with ,, so I will let someone else take this one
<qjqqyy> vooze: just copy the syntax for your root partition i think
<walllable> like the os x minimizing effect.
<qjqqyy> wait, i try to fiind
<serverhorror_> Seamless: real raid or fakeraid?
<needlez> wallable: go to compiz settings manager, in animations you can select what windows to have that effect.
<vooze> qjqqyy: after i closed fstab and saved, shoud i logout or?
<mang0> Guys, I have a graphics tablet that I need to get working with Ubuntu. How do I do it?
<needlez> wallable: you need compiz manager, and fusion icon to get there
<axisys> how do I pin google desktop tab from chrome to the launcher?
<bullgard4> I have changed settings in Synaptic > Settings > Repositories > Software Sources > Other Software. When do they become effective?
<walllable> i only see effects im on 11.04
<mang0> Its weird, it works until I click. then it stops working...
<serverhorror_> bullgard4: immediately
<DefJunx> Why wouldn't ATI support one of their best card
<DefJunx> damn idiots
<bullgard4> serverhorror_: Thank you.
<qjqqyy> vooze: reboot
<needlez> DefJunx: this was the only thing i could find on your card with 11.04... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<qjqqyy> vooze: remove the errors=remount-ro, not needed, optionally u can add "noatime" to increase performance
<Seamless> serverhorror_: I guess it's a fake raid, set up through the BIOS
<Seamless> The name starts by something lis isw_
<serverhorror_> Seamless: then afaik you can't grub can only handle raid1.
<axisys> or how do I add a google desktop indicator ?
<atdprhs> Hey, I have installed ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6 which has the mouse touch pad is completely as a mouse moving, like no buttons but there is a lines that represents where I can either left click something or right click it, so after ubuntu installation, I cannot right click anything in ubuntu, but in windows I can! Any help???
<qjqqyy> vooze: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Seamless> serverhorror_: Ubuntu 10.10 Worked perfectly with the same configuration
<needlez> walllable: go to compiz fusion icon, under it settings manager, in settings manager there should be effects, in effects animations click it, and go into it, then select what animations to give to which window
<serverhorror_> Seamless: is the ubuntu partition on raid0 too?
<Phlogis> I just finished installing ubuntu 11.04 but its stuck at the "Loading Operating System..."
<walllable> lets just do teamviewer needlez im sorry if i am frustrating you.
<qjqqyy> Phlogis, disable splash and see exactly where u are stuck at
<robo> i'm trying to build pecl solr. http://pecl.php.net/package/solr When I run debuild on it I get a dependency error.  It says dpkg-buildpackage: warning: (Use -d flag to override.). I checked the dependencies using dpkg-checkbuilddeps and it says php4-dev and php5dev are dependencies. Think I can safely ignore those deps?
<Seamless> serverhorror_: Yes.  I tried upgrading 10.10 to 11.04 : Same error.  Clean install over 10.10 : Same error.  Clean install alongside Windows 7 after having deleted Ubuntu 10.10 : Same error
<Phlogis> Ok, that's in the BIOS right?
<needlez> walllable: not frusterated, and i dont have teamviewer
<joo_> http://nopaste.php-q.net/15924 gives me this error in syslog: "Error: bad username; while reading /etc/crontab" - does anyone see any mistakes?
<vooze> qjqqyy: i found it was enough with /dev/sda5, and defaults.. i have now mounted it to /mnt/data.. going for reboot to see if the drive comes up after reboot
<serverhorror_> Seamless: ok, anything else than raid1+grub is new to me :) -- sorry
<vooze> brb
<qjqqyy> vooze: nice
<DJJeff> is it possible to install .deb files from shell ?
<walllable> ok u dont have to do teamviewer sorry
<keyzs> http://imgur.com/iG8Ni
<serverhorror_> DJJeff: dpki -i the.deb.file
<needlez> walllable: when you installed compiz thru synpatic did you check compiz-fusion icon? and compiz settings manager?? you need both of those to get where im talking about
<DJJeff> :)
<Seamless> serverhorror_: When I've made the RAID, I made it as a RAID0
<appi_uppi> hi, i'm not able to view user list on XCHAT
<Seamless> serverhorror_: I can't understand why Ubuntu 10.10 works PERFECTLY and not Ubuntu 11.04...
<walllable> what do i set for window match?
<mang0> appi_uppi: #xchat
<serverhorror_> DJJeff: be aware than an apt-get install -f after such an action may help, dpkg doesn't handle dependencies for you
<needlez> walllable: did you click animations?? and did it bring you to a page with a lamp on it?
<DJJeff> Unpacking webmin (from webmin_1.550_all.deb) ...
<walllable> yes
<DJJeff> :)
<Froq> so with painobar guys, does anyone know how to set up auto login?  I messed with the labio.conf file, however, the information I put in there doesn't cause me to auto log in
<qjqqyy> Seamless, Ubuntu upgrades have never been Seamess for me
<keyzs> DJJeff: you can just do this sudo dpkg -i nameoffile
<qjqqyy> Seamless, Ubuntu upgrades have never been Seamless for me*
<vooze_> qjqqyy: back... its mounted allright, but the drive is in "my computer" :(
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I installed 11.04 clean after having 10.10 ( upgraded to 11.04 ) installed on a 500GB hard drive now it boots my system up to the point it says verifying DMI Pool and then a blinking line and will not continue, do I need to wipe the MBR or something?
<Seamless> qjqqyy: The nick has nothing to do with Ubuntu's updates
<serverhorror_> Seamless: can't help you there. I can't understand why/how and since when grub does other stuff than raid1 especially if that is a fakeraid where the disks are exposed. I usually have either real raid where I can't even get to the disks or do raid1 (to be honest I'm afraid of raid0)
<needlez> ok, good, click open effect and select what you want in there, dont make a new one... use the ones provided, just click them and edit the open effect , change it to magic lamp
<needlez> walllable: you can also do same for close animation
<walllable> dang it i made a new one sorry
<cannavist> i switched to kubuntu
<cannavist> much better
<keyzs> Froq https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Seamless> serverhorror_ : I know almost nothing about RAIDs, is it possible for me to make a real RAID ?
<BlouBlou> cannavist: it's different
<THE_GFR|WORK> any ideas anyone?
<qjqqyy> Seamless, i never meant to make a pun of your nick
<needlez> walllable: you dont need to change anything but the effect settings. all other settings, duration and window match can be left unchanged
<Guest8317> Some areas of monitor are not responsive to clicks nor to mousewheel, I am using unity. This is pretty irritating, how can I solve that other than switching to kde or gnome classic (both of wich I don't like)?
<serverhorror_> Seamless: sure if you are willing to spend the money (usuall that starts at a few hundred bucks)
<walllable> ok
<Seamless> qjqqyy > Oh, I thought you did, sorry.
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I installed 11.04 clean after having 10.10 ( upgraded to 11.04 ) installed on a 500GB hard drive now it boots my system up to the point it says verifying DMI Pool and then a blinking line and will not continue, do I need to wipe the MBR or something?
<qjqqyy> Seamless, nvm
<serverhorror_> Seamless: as for raid0: 0 is for the amount of data you can restore if any single one of the involved disks fail
<Intricate> What's the best way to install the latest version of Tor?
<walllable> but the duration is 50. and when i minimize i dont see the effect
<THE_GFR|WORK> seriously ?
<murielgodoi> How can I reduce the size of Unity 2D menu icons?
<cannavist> i was tired of the unity  intel video bug
<Seamless> serverhorror_: Hm... Well, I guess I'll have either to stay on Ubuntu 10.10, find what's wrong with Ubuntu 11.04, or clean up my computer and use one of my 512GB hard drives for Windows 7 and the other one for Ubuntu...  But my Windows stuff needs at leat 750GB =/
<needlez> wallable: then make duration longer, if you want to see it, like 50 is 5 seconds or something like that i think. try changing it to 300 and see how that is
<magnus_> so, im using ubuntu for my desktop. i have an issue with the task switcher. when i press alt-tab, it takes too long for the task switcher to appear. sometimes up to a second?! whats up with that?!
<serverhorror_> Seamless: would be an option. Personally I don't quite get why I always need the latest version. I think back at home there's still some box running 9.something :)
<atdprhs> Hey, I have installed ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV6 which has the mouse touch pad is completely as a mouse moving, like no buttons but there is a lines that represents where I can either left click something or right click it, so after ubuntu installation, I cannot right click anything in ubuntu, but in windows I can! Any help???
<walllable> needlez: i still dont see it
<walllable> atd go into system
<serverhorror_> Seamless: what is the actual error you are seeing? (I don't have it in my backlog)
<walllable> than prefrences, than Mouse
<Froq> keyzs: so I was making reference to pianobar, not straight ubuntu.
<needlez> walllable: did you change it for only one of those?? or all three, and is it open effect or close effect??
<Seamless> serverhorror_: The actual error is "Executing grub-install/dev/sda failed       This is a fatal error"
<walllable> only one
<atdprhs> wallable: then what?
<Furai`> >80
<needlez> walllable: change all 3 and then open up a program like firefox and see if you see your effect then
<Seamless> I tried to install the bootloader on the RAID itself like I did with Ubuntu 10.10, but Ubuntu 11.04 ALWAYS tries to install it on /dev/sda, what ever I tell it to do.
<needlez> if not, try longer duration then 300 or different effect
<Seamless> serverhorror_: I tried to install the bootloader on the RAID itself like I did with Ubuntu 10.10, but Ubuntu 11.04 ALWAYS tries to install it on /dev/sda, what ever I tell it to do.
<walllable> i only want to do minimize.
<serverhorror_> Seamless: I think that is what 10.10 did too. may be a new bug in grub. behind the scenes IIRC grub just installs to each disk involved in a raid even if you give it the raid device
<luketheduke> So I think I just broke something.
<atdprhs> walllable: it treats my right mouse button same as left mouse button
<vooze> I just managed to mount my data drive (ext3, /dev/sda5) to /mnt/data but its not showing up in "computer" any ideas??
<cheater93> luketheduke, what happened?
<keyzs> Froq http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533357
<walllable> now thers no effects at all
<atdprhs> and there nothing much to help me in mouse in preferences
<walllable> hmmmmm maybe needlez can solve it for u
<luketheduke> as evidenced by the fact that I only get a default-skinned login screen but when I try to log in it keeps me there
<atdprhs> walllable: are you talking to me?
<luketheduke> something must have went wrong when I did "dpkg -i *.deb" on the libre office debs...
<cheater93> luketheduke, so you were trying to install libre office, something broke, and now when you boot up ubuntu you only get a default-skinned login screen, which later hangs?
<walllable> ya
<atdprhs> okayz
<atdprhs> I don't know needlez?
<atdprhs> is he here?
<Seamless> serverhorror_: If I let the bootloader install itself on /dev/sda with Ubuntu 10.10 my computer doesn't boot on anything, but if I tell it to go on isw_something, it boots GRUB
<cheater93> any idea what deb's those were? can you pastebin a list?
<walllable> yes
<luketheduke> cheater93: doesn't hang, I just always get thrown back into it
<needlez> atdprhs: yea
<atdprhs> hey needlez
<luketheduke> so it can't start the desktop session, apparently
<needlez> atdprhs: ok what is the problem exactly, i just caught my nick being said was away for a sec
<cheater93> what if you switch to an TTY using e.g. ctrl-alt-f1?
<cheater93> can you log in that way?
<atdprhs> my mouse touchpad doesn't have any buttons like left or right as it looks, because you can actually move the mouse pointer from anywhere over the touch pad
<atdprhs> but there is two lines that are like vertical and horizontal in the middle where they define where the left and the right buttons are
<luketheduke> 2.6.35 by the way
<atdprhs> it works perfect in windows
<luketheduke> cheater93: yes, I'm on a tty right now
<atdprhs> but in ubuntu, it deals with both buttons are they are one
<atdprhs> both are left clicks
<cheater93> luketheduke, when you log in ubuntu starts a new X, it's probably crashing
<cheater93> try reinstalling X or something?
<luketheduke> cheater93: yeah, something like that
<cheater93> look at logs
<cheater93> dmesg..
<cheater93> etc
<atdprhs> do you want a picture of my touch pad?
<luketheduke> what kind of logs?
<needlez> atdprhs: what kind of mousepad? clickpad, touchpad??
<atdprhs> http://img1.lesnumeriques.com/produits/23/9540/HP_Pavilion_dv7-4055sf_Touchpad.jpg
<cheater93> X has a session log i believe
<atdprhs> that is a picture of it, my laptop's mousepad is almost like that
<atdprhs> it's actually the same as that pad
<needlez> clickpad
<Seamless> serverhorror_: Is there a possibility to upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04 WITHOUT touching GRUB ?
<atdprhs> yup
<atdprhs> my laptop is DV6
<Jordan_U> Seamless: You're probably using FakeRAID.
<cheater93> luketheduke, try going to a tty and doing startx, see what happens
<Seamless> Jordan_U: Yup, but it worked perfectly with Ubuntu 10.10, why does it fail with Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<walllable> brb
<serverhorror_> Seamless: you could pin the package, but I don't know it offhand. just google for apt-pinning
<atdprhs> so any ideas needlez?
<walllable> afk
<snail_> hey
<needlez> atdprhs: give me a few min im gonna look and see
<joemofkndot> if i upgrade to 11.04 will i lose any data
<Jordan_U> Seamless: Just make sure that grub is configurd to install to the array and it will work fine. That setting is not changed when you upgrade Ubuntu, and is possible to set manually during install.
<atdprhs>    okayz
<robo> hi: i need to install php4-dev and php5-dev to solve dependencies. I'm using 10.04LTS and I can't seem to find php4-dev. Any suggestions?
<r3m> Je sais que vous parlez anglais... mais putain.... irssi avec screen, le theme madcow et le script nicklist.pl sa torche... manque a configurer bitlbee heuiheiha
<atdprhs> i'm here, and thank you needlez and thanks also to walllable, he's the one directed me to you
<luketheduke> cheater93: hm, for some odd reason I'm actually getting to the desktop now from the login screen
<JoshuaL> joemofkndot, you should not lose any data, however a backup is always recommended before upgrading
<snail_> ok so on ubuntu 11.4, after a while, my internet stops. I can't reconnect, it says I have a "bad password" even though I never changed it and I know it is correct. any idea on that?
<Seamless> Jordan_U That's what I did a hundred times, GRUB just refuses to install itself on the array, it ALWAYS goes for dev/sda
<joemofkndot> thank you
<Seamless> Jordan_U: That's what I did a hundred times, GRUB just refuses to install itself on the array, it ALWAYS goes for dev/sda*
<cheater93> luketheduke, maybe you have updated your graphic card drivers?
<jcdury> robo: what abaut php5
<cheater93> luketheduke, when this happens sometimes X doesn't start up correctly the first time around
<cheater93> and it needs a few boots
<jcdury> about sorry
<robo> jcdury, I found that
<snail_> but it works for a few minutes, maybe 30 minutes?, and then it just says I have a bad password all of a sudden
<luketheduke> very interesting
<robo> jcdury, well, apt-cache search did
<luketheduke> everything works now
<cheater93> same when i put my ubuntu hdd in a new pc
<luketheduke> cheater93: I didn't actually restart X
<cheater93> aha
<cheater93> you have, though
<jcdury> robo: so u solved it
<luketheduke> the graphical session was still running
<cheater93> when you log in, you start a new X
<luketheduke> so "startx" just existed
<luketheduke> exited*
<cheater93> yeah, but it still restarts X
<robo> jcdury, nope. I need to install php4-dev. I can find php5 and php5-dev but not php4-dev
<cheater93> if i were you i'd run debsums on the whole linux now
<Seamless> Jordan_U: I have also noticed that when I tell to the bootloader to aim for the Array and then I add a partition (The swap by example), the bootloader goes automatically back to dev/dm-0 (Or dev/sda, it changes randomly between these two everytime I try to install Ubuntu 11.04
<snail_> so anyways, does anyone know how I can fix my internet? Lol.
<joeyr> Does anybody have Fglrx?
<luketheduke> cheater93: debsums?
<jcdury> robo: better if u upgrade to php5-dev
<cheater93> yeah, checks your system files for corruption
<robo> jcdury, this is to solve dependencies of pecl solr.
<robo> I don't care about php4-dev at all. Pecl solr does :-/
<jcdury> robo: or u really need php4-dev
<ZKPsirus> I'm having trouble with my harddrives, here is the output of dmesg: http://pastebin.com/yGz9Li89 what should i do?
<robo> yes jcdury, I really need php4-dev
<joeyr> Does anybody know how to configure Radeon drivers? or know how to edit the xorg.conf file?
<snail_> -_-
<cheater93> robo, you can't run php4 extensions under php5 anyways.
<cheater93> robo, just get the latest solr source package and build it against the latest php5.
<Seamless> Anyway, thanks for your help serverhorror_ and Jordan_U, I guess I'll stay on Ubuntu 10.10 (just found a LOT of threads complaining about so many bugs within 11.04 that were not in 10.10), I'll wait for the next big update. (I was kinda excited by this update... Too bad)
<cheater93> or better yet against the php5 version that you have installed.
<robo> cheater93, I'm using debuild to try and build a .deb for pecl solr
<cheater93> sounds terrible
<robo> why?
<walllable> ya
<cheater93> just does
<jcdury> robo does it help http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=211338
<ubottu> Debian bug 211338 in php4-dev "php4-dev: skeleton directory should be packaged and ext_skel should use it by default" [Normal,Fixed]
<robo> my understanding is to properly manage ubuntu dpkg needs to know all installed packages. If I compiled it by hand I'm bypassing dpkg which my understanding /is/ terrible
<snail_> any idea on my internets...? I had restarted my pc and that did not seem to help, and if it is working as usual, my internet may cut out soon
<Seamless> Is there any difference between the Ubuntu 11.04 "last version" ISO and the Ubuntu 11.04 "LTS" ISO ?
<snail_> and then I will not be able to reconnect until I restart my pc
<snail_> so any ideas?
<serverhorror_> ZKPsirus: have tried running a smart test on the drives? (ata4.00: failed command: READ DMA sounds like it's dying)
<needlez> atdprhs: did you get my pm?
<atdprhs> ahh
<Valentine> How to install ndiswrapper utility? I have installed it but It is running in only terminal instead of GUI
<walllable> imma make this look more like terminal
<robo> jcdury, not sure how that page applies to my problem
<tman__> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<tman__> thats the gui package
<serverhorror_> ZKPsirus: or maybe not :) - bad things happening to all of your disks?
<jcdury> right
<Seamless> oh, nevermind I just realised it was 10.04, and not 11.04, for the LTS... u_u
<tman__> that runs on top of ndiswrapper
<Valentine> tman__: telling me? thanks
<tman__> yeah
<tman__> sorry
<tman__> your welcome
<jcdury> robo: do what cheater93 suggest you
<go8765> hello. cam anybody help me with my sound please...?
<Valentine> E: Unable to locate package ndisgtk > should i refresh my synaptic?
<cheater93> robo, you can build debian packages for the latest php source and the latest php and solr
<cheater93> you'll be fine
<tman__> one sec valentine let me try something quik ok
<ZKPsirus> not all of them…I have a SSD, which works fine, and an additional drive with an old win xp install, which is fine as well…but the my 2 main drives, which are in a mdadm raid 1 are making trouble, appereantly
<jcdury> go8765: go for it
<robo> cheater93, not sure what you mean. pecl solr is requiring php4. Not sure how I build around that
<ZKPsirus> SMART also says that they are fine
<tman__> valentine sorry i spelled it wrong it's ndisgtk not ndiskgtk sorry:)
<cheater93> robo, you get solr source and do it that way
<Valentine> ok
<walllable> C: Unable_to_locate_Ubuntu_please_contact_Canonical_ltd._for_more_information.
<robo> i can try compiling it by hand
<cheater93> that's the spirit
<robo> though that's what debuild does
<go8765> jcdury, i'm sorry. my english is bad.. can you explain your message?
<cheater93> you'll have to anyways
<cheater93> exactly
<robo> and it's failing during compile
<cheater93> why?
<dashavoo> Does anybody have problems with tethering and the latest ubuntu?
<robo> it was looking for php4ize, so i symlinked php5ize to php4ize
<dashavoo> I can get one phone to work, but not my other
<jcdury> go8765: just write your problem... that's all
<ZKPsirus> update: one of the two drives doesn't pass smart
<ZKPsirus> damn
<dashavoo> I have no other internet connection, so it is really driving me mad
<snail_> how do I change directory to downloads in terminal?
<robo> cheater93,  that tricked the compiler. Now I'm getting this error: configure: error: Cannot find php-config. Please use --with-php-config=PATH
<go8765> jcdury, ) can i do it in private?
<dashavoo> snail_: cd Downloads?
<adrian_> I don't like ubuntu
<Sub_Zero> So my iPhone is on 4.2.1 (4.2.1 is not 4.2) and I'm getting the usual dbus error. Has there been a fix found?
<snail_> dashavoo: ohhh thanks, I did not know it had to be capitalized lol
<adrian_> hello
<robo> cheater93, but I can't figure out a way to pass that configure flag... oh wait a sec... got an idea
<jcdury> go8765: better in general someone else can help as well
<tman__> oh whoops i had a brain fart just refresh it. im sorry im a little tired
<adrian_> jest tu jakiś polalk
<dashavoo> adrian_: nobody here likes ubuntu... that is why everyone is here asking questions about it to try and make life better
<adrian_> polak
<Sub_Zero> adrian_ Go back to Windows then
<go8765> jcdury, general chat is very quik for my english(
<Finnish> How do I restart wireless in natty?
<tman__> valentine oh whoops i had a brain fart just refresh it. im sorry im a little tired
<jcdury> go8765: u can scroll it
<brian_lim> hi
<Tetsuo55> how serious is this dmesg warning? (i get it for the battery too, and batter values seem to be wrong, and chargning doesn't work like in windows either : ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared
<jcdury> brian_lim: hi there too
<brian_lim> can anyone show me how to change nautulus preferences so when I open a folder it will always do list view by default; thanks!
<go8765> jcdury, now i cant undestand how to use http://alsa.opensrc.org/FAQ026
<Sub_Zero> My iPhone 2G is on 4.2.1 (4.2.1 is not 4.2) and I'm getting the usual dbus error. Has there been a fix found?
<freedman> hello, everyone
<go8765> jcdury, i need to chande my default souncard
<tman__> hi freedman whats up
<brian_lim> is it in configuration editor?
<red__> hi
<Guest85736> Azelphur, yes i did remove the quiet splash and pressed F10, it did not show any error messsages
<Sub_Zero> red__ Salutations!
<jcdury> go8765: can u hear something
<Guest85736> Azelphur, and went into blck screen again
<JWay> assigning caps log to switch keyboard layout worked fine in 10.10 but in 11.04 I have to press it twice or thrice for it to switch. This occurs randomly, sometimes the switch is instant.
<red__> can i share files from my ububtu machine to a ma?
<freedman> i just make my ubuntu well, so hard to use it in the begining...
<go8765> jcdury, sorry...?
<jcdury> go8765: I mean if you play mp3 or whatever
<vooze_> howcome i cant make a shortcut to /mnt/data ??
<Azelphur> Guest85736, you said you had a second graphics card, have you tried plugging your monitor into the other port?
<brian_lim> nvm I found it edit -> preferences :O
<go8765> jcdury, ) only in vlc
<tman__> does anyone know if it's possible to ssh into a router and use it as a proxy
<jamil_1> How do you pple swtch between different programs in unity ? dont tell alt-tab
<ubuquestions> is there any way to make my ubuntu sudo sessions last longer? having to type in my password every 3 minutes is ridiculous.
<freedman> is anyone from china?
<Guest85736> Azelphur, thats an inbuilt switchable graphics card. i had some problem with 10.10, but 10.10 is working
<tman__> or do you have to forward it into the network
<walllable> no
<Guest85736> not switchable though
<go8765> jcdury, and after i run vlc - i have sound in banshee
<jcdury> go8765: have you tried audacious2
<Azelphur> Guest85736, so can you plug your monitor into it to see if that's your problem.
<bikcmp> hm.  I upgraded to ubuntu 11 and i'm using the 'classic' theme or w/e. In ubuntu 10, i could of changed my window order around (bottom bar). ubuntu 11 won't let me do so.
<go8765> jcdury, it is not programm problem
<red__> hi an some one talk to me about file sharing please
<jcdury> go8765: which ubuntu u are running
<go8765> jcdury, problem is in main audiodevise
<Guest85736> Azelphur, thats a laptop
<luketheduke> red__: that's a weird fetish
<Azelphur> !elaborate | red__
<ubottu> red__: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest85736> Azelphur, i tried restarting again and that quiet splash is still there
<go8765> jcdury, http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0508/h_1304876857_0a6c708dcd.png
<Azelphur> Guest85736, does your computer have 2 graphics devices?
<brian_lim> does anyone know if I have to do umask=000 to make /etc/fstab mounts writeable? I already have rw and it doesn't seem to work
<red__> luke can i file share with ubuntu and a ma
<freedman> ubuntu 11 is rubbish
<red__> oooops mac
<luketheduke> red__: mac?
<bikcmp> freedman: ikr.
<bikcmp> freedman: i regret going to it.
<Azelphur> red__, yes.
<luketheduke> red__: I think they can both do samba
<luketheduke> so yeah
<bikcmp> freedman: i'm guessing i'll have to completely wipe?
<Guest85736> Azelphur, its has a dedicated graphics card
<basso> ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 3 is very good for the faint hearted :)
<cheater93> luketheduke, besser nfs oder rsync+ssh -_-
<tman__> does anyone know if it's possible to ssh into a router and use it as a proxy. or do you have to forward it into the network
<red__> so how and what i do
<bikcmp> ubuntu 11 for ubuntu 10 users sucks :P
<Sbant> yes
<Sbant> haha
<luketheduke> tman__: yes. use ssh -D option.
<bikcmp> ideas on how I can downgrade, then?
<bikcmp> without wiping, hopefully?
<walllable> ubuntu 10 is better
<tensorpudding> you can't downgrade
<Phlogis> Ubuntu won't boot after I installed root and home on seperate partitions.  Here is boot info script tiny.cc/icog2 I think its a boot loader issue, but I'm not sure
<bikcmp> damn it
<tman__> then do you use the routers external ip
<luketheduke> tman__: then configure your client to use it as a socks proxy
 * bikcmp dies.
<freedman> ubuntu10.10 is nice, get to instead of 11
<Sbant> the best is Backtrack 5
<luketheduke> tman__: uh, this obviously only works if your router has ssh.
<Sbant> haha
<Azelphur> Guys, please try and keep things constructive, nobody wants to hear X sucks. If you have a problem with it ask a question, if you don't please keep it to yourself :p
<bikcmp> i'm eh
<tman__> but it times out a know i setup port forwarding for ssh properly
<mongy> is it just me, or does startup disk creator now require admin priv's to erase a stick and also write to it, AND, again for the boot loader installation on the stick.  never did it in 10.xx
<bikcmp> i think i'll try to stay on 11.  Ideas on how I can drag windows around?
<zenergi> Any idea why the Ubuntu 10.04 64bit server installer cannot see the SCSI raid in my Dell Poweredge 2850 server?  The same config works fine in a Dell 2600 with the same branded raid card (diff model I beleive)
<sonic0568> quit
<tensorpudding> bikcmp: hold down alt, click drag
<tensorpudding> bikcmp: what's your problem?
<joseph__> I need some help--I just ran a script to fix Grub on nVidia's drivers, and now X won't start!
<tman__> does it have to have a host name eg router@50.14.456.923
<bikcmp> tensorpudding: doesn't work, really. :(.  I want to reorder the windows.
<Guest85736> Azelphur, any more suggestions
<zenergi> I have been able to boot from other live CDs (Hiren's boot cd) which can see the RAID, it also appears correctly in the system and RAID card (Perc 4 D/C) bios
<Azelphur> bikcmp, same way as always? with the title bar or alt+drag?
<tensorpudding> bikcmp: reorder the windows? what does that mean?
<bikcmp> Azelphur: no, reorder the windows on the task bar.
<go8765> jcdury, ?
<nroy1> hi! i updated o ubuntu 11.04, and he new grub 1.99 won't le me set windows as default enr
<bikcmp> the bottom bar that displays all of the windows.
<tensorpudding> bikcmp: unity doesn't have a taskbar
<bikcmp> :-)
<bikcmp> tensorpudding: i'm using ubuntu classic.
<Azelphur> Guest85736, you didn't answer my question, I'm still waiting for an answer on <Azelphur> Guest85736, does your computer have 2 graphics devices?
<bikcmp> 11 classic, though.
<jcdury> go8765: geeesss
<tensorpudding> bikcmp: then the taskbar is working the same as before, and what you've run into is probably a bug
<Azelphur> bikcmp, the bottom one? don't you mean the side bar as in unity?
<joseph__> Could anyone help me fix X? It won't start after I ran a script from OMG Ubuntu to fix Grub on nVidia's drivers. I'm on 10.10 32-bit.
<nroy1> kb causing problems. sorr for missing letters
<bikcmp> Azelphur: i'm not running unity.
<jcdury> go8765: no idea
<Azelphur> bikcmp, unless your running in classic mode
<Azelphur> ok :p
<bikcmp> Azelphur: 17:51:16  < bikcmp> tensorpudding: i'm using ubuntu classic.
<bikcmp> :P
<Azelphur> joseph__, pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Azelphur> !pastebin | joseph__
<ubottu> joseph__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<virusuy> morning folks
<go8765> jcdury, maybe some listing help?
<bikcmp> Azelphur: ideas?
<jcdury> go8765: have tried other distros
<Ubuntuu> virusuy: Good morning
<Guest85736> Azelphur, i don undesrstand what u mean two graphic devices :-( but it has got two graphiuc cards, one is a dedicated one and other is inbuilt with processor.its a laptop hp pavillion dv6 3150sa
<Azelphur> bikcmp, not sure, I don't run classic mode, I do know you can re-arrange items on unity though lol
<bikcmp> Azelphur: unity..... eh
<bikcmp> i hate it
<bikcmp> lol
<go8765> jcdury, the problem began when i install realteck kodec
<walllable> unity sucks ass
<Azelphur> Guest85736, so yes you have 2 graphics devices. Try plugging your monitor into the other one.
<bikcmp> walllable: ikr
<bikcmp> i wish debian 6 had my drivers.
<tman__> luketheduke would the command look like ssh -D localhost:10001 router@50.35.789.756
<tensorpudding> !language | walllable
<ubottu> walllable: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ubuntuu> Walllable watch the language
<jcdury> go8765: remove that codec then
<nroy1> pls tell me how to rever back to previous grub 1.98
<go8765> jcdury, how?
<nroy1> "revert"
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10787619#post10787619
<tensorpudding> nroy1: 1.98 is GRUB 2
<joseph__> How can I use pastebin from commandline?, Azelphur?
<go8765> jcdury,  it instull by script
<Azelphur> !pastebinit | joseph__
<ubottu> joseph__: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Ubuntuu> Azelphur: That's right
<go8765> jcdury, and i dont now how i can uninslass it...
<jcdury> go8765: where you from
<Guest85736> Azelphur, how can i plug into the other one? only windows 7 can switch the graphics card automatically.
<Azelphur> Guest85736, windows 7 is nothing to do with this
<Phlogis> How do I fix this bootloader issue (here is boot info script - http://paste.ubuntu.com/604899/
<go8765> jcdury,  where from codec or i ? )
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10787619#post10787619 please help! :D
<nroy1> tensorpudding, he latest updae has updated it to 1.99rc someting
<Guest85736> Azelphur, i know but how can i plug into the other?its a laptop
<Ubuntuu> Guest24457: This is ubuntu not winfows
<jcdury> go8765: you
<Azelphur> Guest85736, your laptop has 2 graphics cards?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: what problems do you have?
<nichos> Hi all, i think my apt is broken:( Im unable to install much of anything, i get unmet dependencies error. Here is my sources.list and the error: http://pastebin.com/9KJD7ZRw
<go8765> jcdury, ukraine
<jcdury> right
<Ubuntuu> nichos: Re-boot the jax
<nroy1> it won' le me use windows as a default entry
<go8765> jcdury, what right ? )
<nichos> Ubuntuu, the jax?
<Ubuntuu> YeS
<Guest85736> Azelphur, yes it has two graphic cards. There is no option to choose the one i want, neither the bios can
<nichos> what's the jax?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: why not?
<jcdury> great you are from ukraine... good
<Azelphur> Guest85736, that's fun. Try booting up as normal and when you get to the black screen press ctrl+alt+F1. Do you get  command line?
<atdprhs> needlez are you here?
<Guest85736> Azelphur, i can get to command line through rescue mode
<nichos> Ubuntuu, what is the jax?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: you can set the default entry in /etc/default/grub, then run update-grub
<joseph__> Azelphur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/604900
<Azelphur> Guest85736, cool, you'll probably be able to get command line via ctrl+alt+f1 too then, tell me when your there :)
<go8765> jcdury,  can you help me with my sound? )
<freedman> good night, guys
<Ubuntuu> nichos: Re-bot your pc
<bikcmp>  /9
<jcdury> can anyone help to uninstall go 8765 a script codec, please?
<nichos> Ubuntuu, ok, it's rebooting....
<CodeZombie> stupid synergy... anyone else have an issue w/ synergy flashing on switch?
<Guest85736> Azelphur, so which one want me to choose. the rescue mode or normal mode. if its normal mode press ctrl+alt+f1 is that what u want?
<nroy1> i did. chooses some random shi*
<Azelphur> joseph__, hmm, I don't see anything in that log that says X isn't working, what's the exact problem you're getting?
<atdprhs> needlez: are you here?
<Azelphur> Guest85736, yes, normal then ctrl+alt+f1
<jcdury> uninstall that codec
<tensorpudding> nichos: you are running 10.04, right?
<nichos> tensorpudding, correct
<burito> 11.04 killed KDbg, what is the alternative?
<nichos> 64 if that matters
<walllable> u mean synergy on the pre?
<joseph__> Azelphur: I ran a script to fix Grub on nVidia's proprietary drivers, and now when I start my computer I get sent to a commandline repair screen. startx shows me a blank screen.
<Azelphur> joseph__, link to the script?
<paolone1>  Hi. I use rosegarden 10.4.2 on ubuntu. timidity works fine, but I don't hear any sound with  rosegarden. what can I do?
<tensorpudding> nichos: try running apt-get update
<go8765> jcdury,  this codec i try to uninstall more than 2 month(
<Guest85736> Azelphur, yes i did press those keys and it showing some info
<Guest85736> Azelphur, no commandline
<nichos> tensorpudding, same thing
<Azelphur> Guest85736, no login prompt?
<tensorpudding> nichos: have you changed your sources recently?
<nichos> tensorpudding, the apt-get update updated, but same error when trying to install
<tman__> luketheduke would the command look like ssh -D localhost:10001 router@50.35.789.756
<Guest85736> Azelphur, no
<Azelphur> Guest85736, k drop into recovery then :p
<jcdury> can anyone help go8765 to uninstall a codec please?
<tensorpudding> nichos: specifically, have you added a source, installed packages from the source, then removed it?
<Guest85736> Azelphur, ok
<snail_> alright, my internet still keeps disconnecting
<zus> did they remove the usb dic creator in  11.04?
<burito> 11.04 killed the package "KDbg", a KDE frontend to GDB, is there an alternative?
<snail_> is there a way to fix this?? it's really bugging me!
<nichos> tensorpudding, I didnt touch the sources.list, but I installed boxee via the deb on their site
<tensorpudding> i don't think that should count
<Antwon> I downloaded python3 source from the homepage and compiled & installed it. where is it now installed? can I remove python folder from my Downloads folder or what?
<atdprhs> needlez: are you here?
<nichos> tensorpudding, that's the only thing i can think of. I unstalled Openoffice :/
<nroy1> tensorpudding, i even tried startup manager, added "new" windows entry  in 40_cusom etc, but the boot screen always selects something by default
<Azelphur> Antwon, why not just install it from the software center?
<nroy1> something else
<go8765> jcdury, this is mistic problem) nobady can hel me more than 2 monthes)
<tensorpudding> nroy1: does windows not appear unless you add it in the 40_custom?
<Antwon> Azelphur: I saw that while I was already installing it :)
<keithpeter> paolonel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1700943&highlight=Rosegarden
<joseph__> Azelphur: On omgubuntu.co.uk, article name [How to] Fix the Plymouth booth screen when using proprietary graphics drivers
<tensorpudding> nroy1: you have set the GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub?
<Azelphur> joseph__, link? :p
<Guest85736> Azelphur, yes i have got the login prompt now
<sp0oon> Can anyone suggest an upstream ddos mitigation device?
<Antwon> how can I uninstall it and then install it from soft. center?
<joseph__> Azelphur: I can't find the exact URL in Lynx.
<sp0oon> We are being attacked and our website has been offline for a few hours now.
<snail_> after some 30 minutes each time I start my pc, my internet will disconnect, and will not reconnect saying I have a "bad password". I am not sure why it does this.. I can not get my internet back until I restart my pc. Btw, I have wireless internet, and I'm using Wicd.
<keithpeter> paolonel: any good (I'm no expert but I dabble with ubuntustudio)
<Azelphur> Guest85736, cool, so login. I'm going to take a random stab in the dark as I have a feeling I know what your problem is :p
<jcdury> it's libreoffice the alternative to openoffice
<Azelphur> Guest85736, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.back
<tensorpudding> nichos: what if you tried to install the dependencies of cacti?
<Azelphur> Guest85736, sudo reboot now
<Azelphur> Guest85736, then see if that fixes it, :)
<nroy1> the menus are fine, and work fine when chosen manually, buy windows cannot be set as default
<snail_> anyone??
<snail_> :(
<sp0oon> does anyone know of a good upstream ddos mitigation device?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: what position is windows in the menu?
<Guest85736> Azelphur, do u want me to run those two commands now
<jcdury> can anyone help go8765 to uninstall a codec script please?
<DSAASDS> hi
<sp0oon> My website is under attack and I need a solution
<nroy1> 6 or 7
<DSAASDS> i have a question
<tensorpudding> nroy1: both?
<jcdury> he is being trying that at least for 2 months
<nroy1> no, 6
<Azelphur> Guest85736, yes
<DSAASDS> ok how often
<nichos> tensorpudding, are you able to go to pastebin: I can get this far: http://pastebin.com/NZxLtmwy
<DSAASDS> can iu format a harddrive
<angry_frog> How do you make gdm not load on startup?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: okay so you should set GRUB_DEFAULT to 5, i think
<sp0oon> ugg, can anyone suggest a upstream ddos mitigation device???
<snail_> please... my internet is really pissing me off. Is there something I can do?
<nroy1> 5 is mem serial console
<jasongriffee> what startup options are safe to disable?
<DSAASDS> ok how often
<DSAASDS> can iu format a harddrive
<go8765> jcdury, i think this is karma)
<walllable> who has a pre, pre plus, pixi, or pixi plus?
<Azelphur> joseph__, ok I've looked at that script and I can see what needs to be done to undo it's changes, shall we undo what it's done?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: i believe the GRUB_DEFAULT starts the count at 0
<atdprhs> walllable: do you have any idea where needlez is?
<zus> a few questions 1) where is the usb creator in 11.04? 2) why will eveolution  ONLY tell me i have mail when its open and minimized? thats dumb, the icon should  beep hilight and dow something to tell me i got mail
<keithpeter> snail_ : wep or wpa encryption? WICD has known issues with WPA2
<walllable> idk
<joseph__> Azelphur: Yes, thanks!
<Azelphur> joseph__, ok you know how to use a text editor from command line right?
<snail_> keithpeter: um... how do i check?
<angry_frog> What is /etc/rc* replaced with? Where do I edit?
<buhman> what's going on here and how might I diagnose the real problem? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/385316/
<soreau> What is wrong with chromium browser? Where the hell are it's extension settings?
<jasongriffee> what startup options are safe to disable?
<joseph__> Azelphur: Yes, I'm good with Nano.
<tensorpudding> nroy1: you can also set GRUB_DEFAULT to the name of the entry
<StaticPhilly> anyone know why with wpa_supplicant its authenticating but not setting my ip on boot?
<sp0oon> Can anyone suggest a upstream ddos mitigation device?
<Azelphur> soreau, hi :p, spanner at the top right > tools > extensions
<brian_lim> hi guys
<burito> 11.04 killed the package "KDbg", a KDE frontend to GDB, is there an alternative? How am I supposed to debug software now?
<brian_lim> I figured out the problem
<soreau> Azelphur: spanner?
<mongy> how can I stop usb-creator asking for admin pass everytime I use it
<angry_frog> Damn, Ubuntu is such crap
<snail_> keithpeter: how do I check to see if it's WEP or WPA?
<nroy1> tensorpudding, startup manager shows more entries than boot menu
<brian_lim> it wasn't with the fstab but with the directory the fstab was pointing to, it didn't have the right permissions LOL
<brian_lim> its always the simple shit
<soreau> Azelphur: Oh I see it thanks
<zus> mongy,  are you using 11.04?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: what's that?
<mongy> zus, yes.  this is a new feature
<Guest85736> Azelphur, it says '/etc/X11/xorg.conf@ no such file or directory
<Azelphur> joseph__, ok, edit /etc/default/grub, change the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line so it only has "quiet splash", comment out (with a #) the GRUB_GFXMODE line
<Guest85736> Azelphur, it says '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' no such file or directory
<Azelphur> erm
<vooze_> Is there a way to make a shortcut to "mnt/data" since the partion does not show up in "computer" ??
<ceo> sh plug in is out of date why brotha why am used ubuntu 10.10
<Chertograd> Hey all ! I tried out both Xubuntu and Lubuntu and they are not even close to Ubuntu in terms of usability. It must be because of Gnome... :/ Any good alternatives then? I'd install Ubuntu in a heartbeat, but it just won't fit into the 4Gig HDD... :( I don't understand how 11.04 is so freggin' big. Wish I could just take away all the "extras" like Open Office/Libre Office or something. And whatever happened to the Netbook ed
<Chertograd> ition? :D It'd help me right now...
<nroy1> the memtest serial console at 15200bps is extra in s.manager
<mongy> zus, it wants a pass to erase stick, a pass to write to it and a pass to write bootloader, and then a pass to mount it straight after.....its anoying
<Azelphur> Guest85736, type lspci | grep VGA
<Azelphur> Guest85736, what's that say?
<zus> mongy,  TBH im looking for it myself.  i need to make one right now....the starup disck creator isnt even letting me drag my immage
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: I am not sure where.. but I think there was a guide for a minimal ubuntu install somewhere.
<snail_> keithpeter: may I message you? It is easier that way than doing it in here..
<tensorpudding> Chertograd: Ubuntu is as big as it is because it comes bundled with the software people use, and most people don't have complaints about the size because it's fairly small compared to hard drive sizes
<Azelphur> joseph__, done that? there's another file that this script edits too :P
<mongy> zus, also, it wont let me choose persistence
<Azelphur> term
<Azelphur> doh, xchat != unity launcher
<nichos> tensorpudding, did my post make sense? http://pastebin.com/NZxLtmwy
<Tetsuo55> Does anyone know of a unity skin or mod that turns the battery and Wifi icons into percentage barst? 1% steps from 0 to 100
<Chertograd> tensorpudding: I know and I'm not "complaining" about the size... It's just that my mom's future laptop will have only 4GB's of HDD space. Why is she buying that crap? Because she gets it for a few dozen euros.
<tensorpudding> nichos: yes and no, yes what you said makes sense, but i can't make heads or tails of what's causing your issue, i'm afraid
<Chertograd> and new ones would cost 250€ atleast...
<joseph__> Azelphur: Yes, the file is now changed as you said.
<go8765> help someone me to mange my sound please
<snail_> keithpeter: can you please chat me? I don't really know how.. lol.
<jcdury> go8765: are you there?
<zus> mongy,  but i think there was a way to set it system settings set it under administrative or something  let ya run the  program as sudo, its been a while since i did that with  kpackagekit on  KDE
<Guest85736> Azelphur, it gives two outputs. both of them starting with VGA compatiable controller, one is integrated graphics and the second one is ATI
<ceo> sh plug in is out of date why brotha why am used ubuntu 10.10
<go8765> jcdury, yes
<Azelphur> joseph__, ok now open up /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and comment out the evsafb mode_option... line
<tensorpudding> nichos: one guess is that the upstream package lists got corrupted somehow but i don't know how that could happen
<metallico> guys, tell me a good torrent client which supports proxy connections. i cant find proxy settings on transmission
<nichos> tensorpudding,  Thanks for your help anyway. I don't want to do a dist upgrade because i like the LTS on my DVR
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: I wonder where you can even get such systems.. unless it's one of those first generation netbooks... well anyway.. link to Minimal CD:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ceo> the plug-in is out of date, that the error if am open plash on mozilla why ? am used ubuntu 10.10 and am have update all pagked
<soreau> Azelphur: Why do some extensions not show an icon or any sign of being functional at all otherwise?
<Azelphur> Guest85736, can you plug your laptop in via ethernet?
<Azelphur> soreau, not all extensions need an icon? o.O
<connex> Hi, I have issues with my ati card after upgrading, there are no 3d drivers installed
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: It is... It's not a "new" computer. One friend sells it to her and she's not interested in spending like over 300% the money into a brand new one. So I'm searching for an OS to install on it.
<ceo> Ace, please help me..
<Guest85736> Azelphur, do u mean by the cable?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: if you put the menu entry in GRUB_DEFAULT, it should work, windows or not
<Azelphur> Guest85736, yes.
<Guest85736> Azelphur, yes i can
<Azelphur> Guest85736, so you have internet via cable, cool do that :)
<Azelphur> Guest85736, then sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<soreau> Azelphur: But how do you use the damn thing if it doesn't do what it's supposed to? No settings or anything
<zus> mongy,  right now if it asks for a password 1000 times i will plug it in 1000 times i cant seem to find this usb creator
<Azelphur> soreau, if it has no settings and no buttons and it doesn't work, addon is bugged? :P
<Guest85736> Azelphur, do u want me to run that command after plugin the cable?
<nroy1> tensorpudding, in which file? and exactly what pls?
<Azelphur> Guest85736, yes
<joseph__> Azelphur: There are three lines in modules, and they're named uvesafb, not evsafb. Should I comment them all out?
<soreau> Azelphur: Yea but how do you know what to do? Do you have to manually restart the browser or what?
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal%20installations
<tensorpudding> nroy1: what's the text shown on your windows entry in the menu?
<nroy1> correct
<tensorpudding> nroy1: the variable is listed in /etc/default/grub
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: Thanks for the link! The page says it will download all the rest of the files from the web.... So it's not going to be any smaller. The installer is just an online-one and packaged into a 20 meg file. Won't help.
<Azelphur> soreau, yea sorry I typo'd, also. You ran the script 3 times? ;). Yes comment them all.
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: I used it, lets you pick and choose what to install.
<Azelphur> sorry ^ was meant for joseph__
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: Oh. Thanks! =) I'll try.
<joseph__> Azelphur: I only ran the script once, but I tried another script like it, also mentioned by OMG Ubuntu, a few months ago.
<Azelphur> soreau, nope chrome addons don't require a browser restart they just install and bam they are done, some of them provide background features some provide buttons
<Azelphur> joseph__, I see :)
<Azelphur> joseph__, but yea comment all the uvesafb lines out
<soreau> Azelphur: But you just have to guess how it's supposed to work?
<joseph__> Azelphur: They're all commented out now. Do I "sudo shutdown now" now?
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: Uhhh... is there any easier way? It says I'd have to use the command-line and I've never had to do that with Ubuntu in the past :D
<nroy1> tensorpudding, does it have to be a number or text?
<Chertograd> I mean it says it doesn't have the GUI pre-installed...
<Azelphur> joseph__, not quite, one last thing, open up /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: Gui assumes more automations.. hence bigger x.x
<DSAASDS> hi
<DSAASDS> i have a question
<Azelphur> joseph__, does that file only contain one line, FRAMEBUFFER=y ?
<Azelphur> soreau, what addon is it?
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: It's still a menu based install, but no mouse usage, just keyboard presses
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: Then why does Xubuntu take like 2 gigs, but Ubuntu 11.04 takes up like 5? I'd still prefer the Gnome instead of Xfce or LXDE any day... I mean LXDE didn't even have a way to create a shortcut of a folder/file within the menus! :D
<tensorpudding> nroy1: it's either the number of the entry in the menu, counting from zero, or the entry itself
<Guest85736> Azelphur, yes i have installed it now
<tensorpudding> nroy1: the latter is probably preferrable
<joseph__> Azelphur: Yes.
<Azelphur> Guest85736, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Azelphur> Guest85736, then give me the URL
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: Xubuntu uses Desktop Enviroment other than Unity and Gnome
<Azelphur> joseph__, ok delete /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<tensorpudding> nroy1: entries might move around, but names won't change
<zenergi> Any idea why the Ubuntu 10.04 64bit server installer cannot see the SCSI raid (Perc 4 D/C) in my Dell Poweredge 2850 server?  32bit installer works fine.  Is there some 32-bit only scsi/raid driver?
<Chertograd> I know, it uses Xfce
<Azelphur> joseph__, then run sudo update-grub2 and sudo update-initramfs -u, then reboot
<Azelphur> joseph__, that undoes everything the script did, hope it solves it for you :p
<tensorpudding> nroy1: when you're done editing, run 'sudo update-grub', and it will apply your configuration
<soreau> Azelphur: I am trying to install something like download helper for firefox but in chromium browser. It downloads any video to avoid in-browser player crappiness and lets you just play the file in an external player from the hard drive
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: I can't seem to find the guide I was using before for the minimal install (Only purpose, give me a gui + web browser)
<joseph__> Azelphur: Thanks a bunch! I'll restart now. You really saved my system (I hope) XD
<Azelphur> soreau, nice, I dunno I guess it's just a bad addon if you can't find any way of making it work
<jjido> What modern version of Ubuntu has the lower requirements? (RAM, CPU)
<jjido> lowest
<Azelphur> jjido, ubuntu server (no GUI) :p
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: Doesn't matter whether it's FF4, Chrome or Chromium... just not FF 3.6 as it is so slow compared to the norms :/ And Gnome as desktop... Seriously hate LXDE and Xfce. They lack important stuff imo.
<nroy1> tensorpudding, thanks. i"ll let u know what happens.
<cheater93> jjido, 8
<zenergi> jjido: server -> netbook -> desktop i believe
<jjido> Azelphur: :p sure but I want the GUI
<cheater93> seethe phoronix blog jjido
<zenergi> jjido: try netbook then
<Azelphur> zenergi, netbook died, everything is desktop as of 11.04 :p
<jjido> zenergi: I heard netbook is merged
<zenergi> Azelphur: oh, sorry, i'm not up to date at all
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: Unfortunately Functionality = Size unless you know how to customize the small enviroments.
<Azelphur> jjido, if you want really lightweight Ubuntu probably isn't your best bet. I'd point you in the direction of crunchbang or something.
<Guest85736> Azelphur, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604907/
<cheater93> jjido, phoronix have made an extensive test just for your usecase recently
<Azelphur> jjido, but if your really insistent on Ubuntu, maybe try xubuntu.
<jjido> cheater93: thanks! Checking that...
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: I think that for example a button to switch the view is a BASIC thing. It's in Ubuntu, it's in Windows... But in Xfce and LXDE you'll have to first go to the menus etc... or hit some keyboard shortcut, which is awkward for a novice :D
<Diamondcite> Chertograd: Well I have to go, good luck on your search? (I recommend trying out such a small installation in a Virtual Machine before trying to deploy it for your mother.)
<pkkm> How to replace Unity with GNOME Shell?
<Chertograd> Diamondcite: Thanks! :)
<Valentine> how can i make sure that if my system builtin VGS card has been installed correctly by Ubuntu?
<Azelphur> Guest85736, that's me out of ideas, but you know more about the issue now at least, go to #ubuntu-uk and show them that paste and say X crashes on start, maybe someone can help you more :P
<Azelphur> joseph__, working?
<joseph__> Azelphur: I just restarted, but startx didn't work, and I was sent to the recovery screen again.
<Azelphur> joseph__, have you tried sudo service gdm restart?
<joseph__> Azelphur: I had startx running on tty1, could that have done anything?
<cheater93> jjido, yw
<cheater93> =)
<Azelphur> joseph__, I don't know
<joseph__> Azelphur: I'll try that.
<Guest85736> azelphur thanks a lot let me give a try
<hypodermia> for those looking to run Adobe AIR on 64-bit Ubuntu 11.04: http://redd.it/h6r71
<Froq> is it possible to push the audio from my ssh server to my ssh client?
<CodeZombie> grrrr, this synergy bug has been around for ages, why haven't they fixed it yet?!
<Azelphur> Froq, it is possible, pulseaudio can do it. That's all I know on the subject though :D
<joseph__> Azelphur: restart: unknown instance
<Azelphur> pulsaudio can stream audio over the network :p
<Khisanth> Chertograd: if you want a really tiny install you could try tinycore, 10MB but still have a GUI :)
<snail-> where did keithpeter go??
<Azelphur> joseph__, sudo service gdm start ?
<thegladiator> hwo to open the python interpreter in gnome ?
<Froq> Azelphur: awesome!  so I will go look into pulseaudio
<Azelphur> thegladiator, pull up a terminal and type python
<joseph__> Azelphur: start, not restart?
<Azelphur> joseph__, yes
<Chertograd> Khisanth: Will it come with Gnome by default? And be as easy to use as Ubuntu?
<DefJunx> Hi, I've solved the driver problem by modifying them and letting them think I have a 3870 instead of a 3870x2. Now another problem arises: I've configured evolution to check for gmail, but it doesn't download the emails. It says "connection error"
<joseph__> Azelphur: Oh.
<CodeZombie> if anyone here currently using synergy client on ubuntu?
<thegladiator> Azelphur, gedit has a default embdedded one
<Khisanth> probably can't fit Chrome on 10MB :)
<CodeZombie> s/if/is/
<ftn> Hey there. Can you tell me how to install the raw1394 module on natty?, please.
<pitwalker> hi everybody! anyone can help me with openssh-sever and dpkg problem?
<mar> hello all,  is this a pro ubuntu table? i am new in linux and have no clue about it but it works great
<zero-rts> I am having some problems getting SSL working with Apache2 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  I have the VirtualHost file setup properly as per the standard instructions, but any https: connection attempt fails?
<burito> 11.04 killed the package "KDbg", a KDE frontend to GDB, is there an alternative? How am I supposed to debug software now?
<soreau> stupid piece of crap
<LAcan> how do I insitialize libnids?
<Chertograd> One thing to note is that the computer will NOT have a cable connection... Only a 3G-modem-stick
<tensorpudding> !language | soreau
<LAcan> how do I initialize libnids
<ubottu> soreau: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Chertograd> so it should work out-of-the-box
<sprung> Hi. I am very concerned about upgrading from Maverick to Narwhal, specifically concerned regarding the Unity desktop. I make use of Synergy, CSSH, Oracle VirtualBox and a Evolution configuration that relies heavily on microsoft exchange plugins. What are some things I need to do to prepare for the upgrade?
<joseph__> Azelphur: It worked! I'll try restarting to see if X now automatically starts.
<soreau> tensorpudding: oh shove it
<Chertograd> without needing to download anything from the respositories
<Chertograd> repositories*
<Azelphur> joseph__, sounds like your computer isn't automatically starting X for some reason, but yay that it works :P
<DefJunx> Hi, I've solved the driver problem by modifying them and letting them think I have a 3870 instead of a 3870x2. Now another problem arises: I've configured evolution to check for gmail, but it doesn't download the emails. It says "connection error"
<DSAASDS> hi
<DSAASDS> have i to use unity ?
<jjido> cheater93: I don't see a test with low RAM config
<BlouBlou> DSAASDS: you can choose classic-session if you want
<Azelphur> DSAASDS, no. Use the classic desktop option at login
<tensorpudding> DSAASDS: Ubuntu Classic provides the old way for now
<DSAASDS> yes but
<DSAASDS> in 11.10 ??
<LAcan> DefJunx, uhm, u can open websites in a browser?
<tensorpudding> DSAASDS: it'll be replaced in 11.10
<Azelphur> DSAASDS, time travel, it hasn't been invented yet :P
<sprung> BlouBlou, how do you do that
<DSAASDS> tensorpudding: thats my problem
<tensorpudding> DSAASDS: in that release it is expected that GNOME 3 will be available
 * LAcan how do I initialize libnids??
<BlouBlou> !classic | sprung, DSAASDS
<ubottu> sprung, DSAASDS: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<DSAASDS> BlouBloU i meant 11.10
<tensorpudding> burito: do you know why it was removed?
<BlouBlou> oh
<DSAASDS> last question
<burito> tensorpudding, launchpad only has the reason "deleted"
<zerorts> someone just msged me but then my client died.
<DSAASDS> when dont you would to install ubuntu at time
<DSAASDS> i mean
<DSAASDS> if its 3 months before support ending
<DSAASDS> or what
<Azelphur> m
<BlouBlou> DSAASDS: or move you kubuntu/xubuntu
<cheater93> jjido, how much ram do you have?
<burito> tensorpudding, all I know, is I'm dead in the water until I find a replacement
<sprung> DSAASDS, please do not use the enter key as a comma, try to use the least amount of lines possible in chat.
<tensorpudding> burito: usually packages being removed is because the upstream is dead
<jjido> < 512MB
<DSAASDS> if its 3 months before support ending
<nroy1> tensorpudding, it worked, man! thanks a lot :)
<DSAASDS> do you would install this release altought?
<tensorpudding> nroy1: no problem
<burito> tensorpudding, last update on KDbg's website is the second of April
<tensorpudding> burito: yeah, this is strange
<DSAASDS> if its 3 months before support ending
<sprung> DSAASDS, what language do you speak natively?
<DSAASDS> german
<sprung> !ubuntu-de
<smh> ftn: have you checked if the module is loaded  .. sudo modprobe raw1394
<DSAASDS> would you install an release 3 months before the ending of the support
<burito> tensorpudding, it seems to fit completely with the current policy of "disregard users, follow apple"
<ftn> smh FATAL: Module raw1394 not found.
<sprung> DSAASDS, there is a channel called #ubuntu-de for german
<oCean> DSAASDS: what is your actual support question?
<DSAASDS> i speak english
<zus> mongy,  are you still there
<Guest83565> ftn: okay.
<sprung> DSAASDS, we're having problems understanding your question.
<tensorpudding> burito: they didn't remove it on a whim, at worst they removed it because no one was willing to maintain the package
<DSAASDS> Ocean: i think i cant install maverick
<zerorts> I am having trouble getting SSL to work with Apache in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.  Could someone offer a suggestion as to my problem?  When I try to connect any https connection fails, although the setup appears to be right.
<DSAASDS> Ocean: i think i cant install maverick
<oCean> DSAASDS: why?
<walllable> is there a chat here about malware?
<tensorpudding> burito: oddly, the debian package seems to still be around; packages in ubuntu usually are just rebadged debian packages
<DSAASDS> because it isnt worth
<DSAASDS> support ends 8 months
<oCean> DSAASDS: did you just came here to rant?
<sprung> walllable, sure it's called #windows
<TheRedOctober> ss
<jjido> walllable: are you infected with Linux malware???
<tensorpudding> burito: does it use qt 3 or qt 4?
<soreau> chromium is a real piece of garbage
<burito> tensorpudding, launchpad does have a package compiled for 11.04, x86 and x64, but I kind of want software I'm using to be in a repository, so it gets updated and stuff
<walllable> nah i got perma banned from malware up .org
<soreau> none of the extensions do anything they claim to do in their description
<adad> spam
<walllable> danooct1 is on it.
<sprung> soreau, actually, i have been able to accomplish things in the Chromium browser that i was unable to in firefox or chrome
<amichair> is it possible to define 'zones' in ufw, as it was possible in guarddog? i.e. LAN, local, internet, etc. zones which can be easily used as source/destination of rules
<adad> spam
<adad> spam
<FloodBot1> adad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZombieRamen> Azephur: This is joseph__ from earlier. X is not automatically starting, but I can start it manually with sudo service gdm start
<Valentine> I want to install common plugins such as java, flashplayer, mediaplayer codes etc, how ? simple method
<sprung> !mediabuntu | Valentine
<DefJunx> Mhmm nevemind, I've managed to set up the Gmail account
<soreau> sprung: Well I'm trying to do the same things I can do in firefox and it aint workin for me
<tensorpudding> burito: it's odd, there is a package for oneiric and maverick, just not natty
<burito> tensorpudding, it uses Qt4, or at least that's what the changelogs indicate
<DSAASDS> from when it would no longer be a version benz down
<DefJunx> I needed to set the SSL encryption
<oCean> DSAASDS: what?
<walllable> anybody use a palm pre?
<DSAASDS> from when you would not use a version
<Valentine> sprung: what?
<sprung> soreau, so did you have a question for us about your problem then?
<soreau> Just want the damn thing to work and it doesn't
<zerorts> As I appear to not be getting a response here, could someone offer an alternate suggestion of where to get help with SSL+Apache2 problems?
<sprung> Valentine, you're wanting to install mediabuntu stuff.
<DSAASDS> how many months before releaseending
<burito> tensorpudding, there is a naty package... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/kdbg
<Guest83565> ftn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<sprung> Valentine, here do all of this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Khisanth> zerorts: probably #httpd
<Valentine> sprung: java, codecs, flashplayer etc, yes, how can i install?
<DSAASDS> how many months before releaseending
<soreau> sprung: Yes I want to have the 'download helper' firefox addon functionality in chromium. It allows you to download any video to the hard drive to avoid the crappy in-browser flash player
<Valentine> OK
<tensorpudding> burito: there isn't one on the kdbg project page
<DSAASDS> if there is an good release and you love it, but in 2 months, the support ends
<sprung> Valentine, that page is probably exactly what you need
<DSAASDS> do you would install ?
<oCean> DSAASDS: please stop
<DSAASDS> it
<soreau> sprung: So far I've tried every addon that claims to do it but so far, none of them work at all. I am testing with youtube but none of them work at all
<sprung> soreau, downloadhelper is a 3rd party plugin, there's also mediadownloader and a few others that do the same thing.
<ZombieRamen> Azelphur: This is joseph__ from earlier. X is not automatically starting, but I can start it manually with sudo service gdm start	
<burito> tensorpudding, I think you're right... the ubuntu build is linked against Qt3
<DSAASDS> if there is an good release and you love it, but in 2 months, the support ends
<DSAASDS> do you would install ?
<tensorpudding> burito: okay
<soreau> sprung: Yes where can I find these. I searched in their little extension searcher thing and it turns up nothing that works
<Viper550> did they ever make a fix for those Intel i8xx driver issues?
<tensorpudding> burito: so what i think happened
<oCean> DSAASDS: please take your rant elsewhere, this channel is for support issues
<burito> tensorpudding, is Qt3 verboten?
<soreau> piece of crap[
<sprung> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tensorpudding> burito: the current version was built against Qt3, which might have been jettisoned in Natty, therefore it could no longer be built
<tensorpudding> burito: the reason it is in oneiric is because upstream moved to 4, and they bumped the package from 2.2 to 2.5
<backtracker> hello!
<sprung> !flashplayer | Valentine
<ubottu> Valentine: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LAcan> !libnids
<Salix> Hey all, Ubuntu 11.04. Ethernet won't connect for some reason, works on the same router for all other computers, solved earlier after a reboot. Anyone else with the same problem/Know how to fix it?
<LAcan> stupid bot
<tensorpudding> burito: basically, the maintainers failed to bump the package before natty froze, so the old version had to get bumped off
<sprung> LAcan, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<S-M-Gl> hello, any ideas why gnome does not load in natty when I built it?
<soreau> sprung: ???
<LAcan> LIBNIDS ANYONE?
<ftn> Guest83565 the problem is that my kernel (xubuntu's) seems not to have the old firewire stack modules
<Aruzsi> Hi There,
<sprung> soreau, what is your question? so far, all i've heard you do is mewl about how much you hate chromium because you don't have the plugins you want. What's the question?
<tensorpudding> burito: but it's likely somehow has a ppa of the new version, i think
<oCean> LAcan: try packages.ubuntu.com, for natty it's libnids1.21
<LAcan> Can anyone help me with the error "nids_init: Libnids not initialized" ? It's installed.
<LAcan> oCean, ya its installed from the repos
<tensorpudding> burito: it's unfortunate but ubuntu hasn't always been the best keeping up with kde
<Aruzsi> Can I install 10.04 server from an NFS drive where the install iso is loop mounted ?
<soreau> sprung: I asked the god forsaken question in detail already!
<danooct1> hey its me danooct1 from youtube
<oCean> LAcan: so, what is your actual question?
<S-M-Gl> hello, any ideas why gnome does not load in natty when I built it?
<BlouBlou> S-M-Gl: gnome 3?
<LAcan> oCean, how do I get the error in CLI "nids_init: Libnids not initialized" to go away / be fixed? googling has not helped
<soreau> Is there a channel for chromium so I can get some support? Because this channel is not helping me
<BlouBlou> !gnome3 | S-M-Gl
<ubottu> S-M-Gl: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<S-M-Gl> BlouBlou: Yes
<burito> tensorpudding, to me it's not a KDE issue... it's a development issue. GDB is an aweful program to use, many say "just use emacs", other than that we have DDD which was ugly 15 years ago
<oCean> LAcan: I have no clue. Have you tried installing the -dev? libnids-dev
<S-M-Gl> ubottu: The PPA is good if you want to reinstall ubuntu, oterwise its garbage.
<AMerika55> Anyone can help with bind 9 and multiple domains? 1 domain is working but the other isn't. I could show the written lines in order to understand what's the problem.
<LAcan> oCean, should devs be installed in parallel or remove the non-dev first?
<burito> tensorpudding, well at least I can stop freaking the hell out now
<tensorpudding> burito: the solution might be to try building the oneiric source package
<oCean> LAcan: -devs can be installed besides the normal packages, but the -devs are only used when you need to build things, but there is no harm in trying
<LAcan> oCean, kk ty
<mang0> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mongy> is there a way to format an ext filesystem and have it use 777 permissions on whatever box yo use it on ?  its root:root and 755 otherwise.
<tensorpudding> mongy: permissions are not set by the filesystem
<AMerika55> Anyone can help with bind 9 and multiple domains? 1 domain is working but the other isn't. I could show the written lines in order to understand what's the problem.
<tensorpudding> mongy: the only way to do that would be from userspace
<mang0> CATASTROPHE!
<mongy> tensorpudding, figured..  ok thx
<danooct1> anyone use docky?
<mang0> cheese is no longer built into ubuntu!
<zerorts> hmm... getting no response in #httpd either.  Any other options for SSL+Apache2?
<enovativ> hello to all
<mongy> zus,  hello
<enovativ> can anyone tell me about ClearOS..has anyone used it.
<pheros> hi i have a question: is ubuntu 11.04 changed from first launge till release?
<mang0> danooct1: yes...I used to?
<roadfish> have installed Natty but, just after logging in, get that harddrive KDE icon and start to get the next icon but then I get dropped back into the login. My PC is 5 years old and I did get it working on Hardy ... and the Natty Live CD is working. Any tips on how to proceed? My card is VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] and, for now, I was trying to copy over /etc/X11/xorg.conf items. Are there tools or webpages that I should be using?
<AMerika55> Any bind9 all knowers here?
<Salix> At anyone; If my computer is only occasionally connecting using ethernet, does that mean there could be an issue with the network card, or would the network card having a fault mean it would never connect?
<roadfish> ... that is copying over xorg.conf from my Hardy to my new Natty.
<danooct1> docky is pretty good
<LAcan> oCean, didn't work... crap
<AMerika55> Anyone can help with bind 9 and multiple domains? 1 domain is working but the other isn't. I could show the written lines in order to understand what's the problem.
<danooct1> i gotta go i have to go back on malwareup
<Soupermanito> no, it isnt
<evilbug> my friend went through a faulty upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 via update manager. is it possible to fix it without reinstalling?
<oCean> LAcan: sorry mate. I'm not sure what the error actually is, and (as you pointed out) google does not help at all
<enovativ> LAcan....whats up dude ?
<Khisanth> roadfish: you should grab a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log too (unless that got moved to a different path)
<Soupermanito> where are wallpapers stored?
<LAcan> enovativ, i cant get a CLI program to work properly error is "nids_init: Libnids not initialized"
<LAcan> oCean, is there a way that programs know where libraries are stored or is that handled by the OS?
<Canonical> who are the floodbots?
<oCean> LAcan: ldd executablename
<IdleOne> Canonical: they are utility bots we use to try and maintain some sort of order in here
<oCean> LAcan: that will show libraries used by that executable, and even what's missing
<Sylvie> Hi, I am unable to record sound with my built-in mic. Whatever connector I use, nothing comes in. How can I solve this?
<zus> mongy,  i  went and installed "image writter" and it it didnt ask for a password but the one time
<Canonical> IdleOne: does it answer questions/
<LAcan> oCean, can I PM you?
<oCean> LAcan: sure
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<Guest85736> hi guys, my X crashes when i boot into 11.04 (fresh install, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604907/ can any one help
<IdleOne> Canonical: nope
<zus> mongy,  hopefully this helps ya out a bit, it is in the software center.
<Canonical> dang
<sneakers> I have just installed 11.04 and I want to know which driver I am using for my Radeon video card.  Which driver is the best one to use?  Radeon, radeonhd, or the fglrx?
<IdleOne> Canonical: ask in here and someone will help if they can
<oCean> !id | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<enovativ> LAcan, hold on , i have seen that....give me a minute
<burito> sneakers, which radeon do you have?
<LAcan> enovativ, ty
<LAcan> enovativ, googlin has been no help
<neckoox> sweeet . I'm displaying a 1080 dpi video as wallpaper ... but my cpu goes 93°C haha
<sneakers> burito, one sec I will find out right now
<IdleOne> alteregoa your eyes shut if you don't stay on topic :)
<enovativ> LAcan, no problem....i just need to remember where i saw that....need to look at my notes
<enovativ> what CLI are you using ?
<enovativ> LAcan, what CLI app are you using
<atdprhs> needlez: are you here?
<alteregoa> quaplah!
<Pici> alteregoa: You know the rules here. Random Star Trek stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic, support here.
<IdleOne> alteregoa: Please try to stay on topic in here. If you want to speak Klingon #ubuntu-offtopic
<sneakers> burito, It is an ATI R481 Radeon X850XT-PE
<alteregoa> ok finaly someone is a trekker
<atdprhs> OK, I need to install Ubuntu 11.04 on toshiba laptop which after showing the logo at the very beginning of loading the live CD, it just freezes on the a blank black screen
<atdprhs> does anyone know how to install it on toshiba?
<Canonical> http://edu.glogster.com/media/4/24/55/71/24557188.jpg
<atdprhs> (the live CD works on other laptops perfectly and I installed it on this laptop that I'm using right now, there is no problems with the CD
<atdprhs> anyone can help me?
<IdleOne> !ot | Canonical
<ubottu> Canonical: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sylvie> Hi, I am unable to record sound with my built-in mic. Whatever connector I use, nothing comes in. How can I solve this?
<Canonical> ok ill get out
<IdleOne> Sylvie: check the sounds preferences and make sure the Input device is correct
<Sylvie> I have asked Google, but everything is from 6.04, and doesn't apply to 11.04
<kingofswords> hi i want to make my windows partition bigger can i do that in gparted? and do i use livecd or install?
<burito> sneakers, Oh a really old one... you have a choice of fglrx or radeon... radeonhd will absolutely not work with your card, and its merging back into radeon anyway. radeon is more stable, but is stuck at OpenGL 2.2 and Pixel Shaders 1.6. If you don't know what that means then you don't need it :-)
<Sylvie> IdleOne, that's what I did. Every input listed does not record anything
<atdprhs> Can anyone help me on installing ubuntu on Toshiba laptop?
<nmvictor> kingofswords: its ok to do that in your ubuntu system, livecd is only important if you want to modify a partition you are mounted on, like linux root
<IdleOne> Sylvie: run alsamixer in a terminal and ensure nothing is muted.
<burito> sneakers, in my experience, fglrx is a bit faster, but a lot less stable, so you're probably better off with radeon unless you're a performance junkie
<sneakers> burito, So do I currently have radeon or fglrx installed?  And which one would be better?
<nmvictor> atdprhs: whats so hard ....
<kingofswords> nmvictor, i only have 1 hdd so is it still ok to use ubuntu install to resize as the space will be coming from ybuntu
<atdprhs> it freezes before showing the GUi where I get to choose between try ubuntu or install
<burito> sneakers, In... I can't tell you how to load the Additional Drivers program anymore... because there is no menus to get to it in Unity. Ask someone how to load that, and it should list fglrx, and have a little light (green= enabled, grey = off)
<Machtin> is it unusual that i get a "no screens detected" when i switch my xorg.conf from nvidia to nouveau?
<Valentine> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ,,, i cant click on OK button on this screen in terminal. its some text editor?
<JoshuaL> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<atdprhs> so nmvictor: any idea?
<burito> sneakers, another one is type this in a terminal...
<burito> sneakers, lsmod | grep fglrx
<Sylvie> IdleOne, when I change the volume on output, I see the Master volume go up and down, but when I change the Input volume, with any connector, nothing changes in alsamixer
<burito> sneakers, if it says nothing, you're running radeon
<walllable> whos Canonical?
<nmvictor> kingofswords: I have a partition named MOVIES which I resized the other day using gparted while in my cauurent ubuntu install, no livecd required. So treat thy windows partition as i treated my windows partition, but you need to unmount it first, take great care if its type is ntfs,
<sneakers> burito, Ok radeon then.
<IdleOne> Sylvie: not sure how else to help you. perhaps someone else can
<Guest85736> hi guys, my X crashes when i boot into 11.04 (fresh install, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604907/ can any one help
<IdleOne> walllable: just a user, why do you ask?
<nmvictor> kingofswords: .... as i treated my MOVIES partition ....
<burito> sneakers, fglrx kicks the system around a bit, so only try it out if you're made of stern stuff
<kingofswords> nmvictor, ok thanks
<walllable> idk looked at the chat log than i wondered why. also the name of it is similar to the creator of ubuntu. probably just a copier though
<Sylvie> IdleOne, :(
<uRock> what software to use to burn MP4 to disk.
<Applez> anyone lend a hand mounting a HDD
<nmvictor> Applez: be a bit verbose with your problem,
<uRock> or should I say, what software to use to burn mp4 to a music CD
<IdleOne> Sylvie: lspci | grep Audio
<IdleOne> Sylvie: what is the result?
<sneakers> where are the official ubuntu instructions on how to install the fglrx driver using the repository package management system?
<Applez> OK, I have a HDD, i think it's XFS formatted (99% sure) was from broken buffalo.  need data from it.
<uRock> sneakers, Ubunt Software Center
<burito> sneakers, use the "assitional drivers" program, otherwise it gets really painful really quickly
<IdleOne> uRock: brasero is installed by default. I prefer gnomebaker to burn cd;s
<nmvictor> uRock: http://www.lmgtfy.com?q=software+to+use+to+burn+mp4+file+to+disk+ubuntu
<walllable> can anybody help me with unity? whenever i use the unity gui,the top bar doesnt apear, the unity bar doesnt appear, nothing but the wallpaper appears!
<uRock> brasero doesn't see mp4 as music files
<burito> sneakers, err "Additional Drivers" even
<Sylvie> IdleOne, nothing. I don't see the problem
<burito> bbs
<Applez> i have attached SATA drive using A USB converter and now have 5 partions and some speak of RAID, i have another drive but i'm hoping to remover from them one at a time.
<uRock> nmvictor, those are all howto burn to dvd, not music CD
<IdleOne> nmvictor: Please don't give lmgtfy links in here it is rude.
<kingofswords> oh hang on i have lts alternate verion of ubuntu....so that means no gparted right?
<atdprhs> Hello
<atdprhs> nmvictor
<atdprhs> I have managed to get into the GUI
<atdprhs> but unfortionately it doesn't give me option to install ubuntu a long side with windows 7?
<atdprhs> any ideas? anyone can help?
<Sylvie> IdleOne, problem solved with alsamixer. I had change some screens until I got to the mic setup, and change "mic" to "internal mic" and it works now
<sneakers> uRock, when I open "Additional Drivers" I don't see anything for my ATI video card
<uRock> I guess I have to use WIndows and iTunes to get this done, thanks any folks
<IdleOne> Sylvie: happy you figured it out :)
<Xornot> Hi all
<atdprhs> can anyone tell me any solution to install ubuntu a long side with windows 7? (It doesn't give me that ubuntu like it did on the other laptop that I have here)?
<Sylvie> IdleOne, thanks
<Xornot> atdprhs - are you using the live cd or the install cd/dvd?
<rom1_> hy
<atdprhs> yes I'm using a live cd
<atdprhs> I burned it on DVD
<blackbit> Is anyone else reporting like 150 seeders and 20 leechers on the Ubuntu 11.04 64bit desktop cd iso ? It used to be like 2000+ seeders
<blackbit> I am talking about the torrent of course
<Xornot> When I downloaded the DVD it worked fine. I have win7 and ubuntu 11.04 installed on duel boot
<mehdi> hi
<nmvictor> IdleOne, are you insinuating that the website creator was rude to come up with that, doesnt it get someone started on a problem, Googling a problem is not common to everyone as you might think, that lmgtfy website reminds people of Google and the wonders it can do, and in my case, my recepient din't think it as rude
<sskceg> any one well in git?
<nmvictor> mehdi: hi
<Xornot> don't use the live CD option, download the entire thing and burn onto DVD, then try install again.
<sskceg> can anyone say ssh in git?
<atdprhs> Xornot: it worked on my personal laptop
<atdprhs> I have two personal laptops
<mehdi> does anyone knows can install netbean 7 on ubuntu 11.4
<sneakers> Hi, I have 11.04 and I can't play my commerical DVDs.  What do I need to do?
<IdleOne> nmvictor: it is channel policy not to give lmgtfy links because it has been decided by the channel ops that it is rude.
<blackbit> sneakers: already tried googling?
<sskceg> can anyone say about rsa key in ssh git
<IdleOne> nmvictor: feel free to use it if you like but when providing a link give a direct link please.
<atdprhs> but one of them, I had to give up on the recovery drive and then reformat the whole laptop then reinstall windows 7 from scratch (through recovery DVDs) then I became able to install ubuntu  a longside with Win7 through its option
<atdprhs> but this option is not available too on my friend's laptop here
<walllable> IdleOne: i need help
<atdprhs> Xornot: I can't choose that option and I want to avoid making him lose his recovery drive also like I did
<IdleOne> walllable: ask a question :)
<Xornot> well, hard to say without seeing the laptop myself. sry.
<fisch246> i'm currently trying to copy over some files over to my Ubuntu server, but everything just stalls... any idea what you think the problem might be?
<atdprhs> I understand xornot
<Xornot> afk
<walllable> whenever i go into unity, nothing appears  but the wallpaper
<atdprhs> if you use any of the messenger
<burito> Is it possible to control which monitor the bar displays on?
<fisch246> o btw i'm using 11.04 and the server is using 10.04
<atdprhs> I can open webcam and show you the install look
<atdprhs> or take screen shots for you
<walllable> did u hear my idleone?
<IdleOne> walllable: I don't know how to help with unity. accept to say try booting to classic ubuntu. see /msg ubottu !classic
<simmerz> hi. I've upgraded to 11.04. When I fire up the Ubuntu One Control Panel, it looks like it logs in, then goes back to a screen asking me to join or log in. Then if i click to log in, it does nothing. can i remove my settings anywhere?
<DarsVaeda> hi, i lost my main bar in many applications in ubuntu unity rendering them unusable, is that a "feature"?
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: you mean the system tray?
<burito> DarsVaeda, yes
<DarsVaeda> system tray?
<ayalabarrera> ubuntu 11.04no me funciona en minilapto compaq
<DarsVaeda> i mean the one on the top
<DarsVaeda> where you can do stuff like file and sorts
<sneakers> How do I install support for playing commerical DVDs?  Thank you.
<Solved> Is there a way (program perhaps) to count how many GB of downloads/uploads you use a month?
<DarsVaeda> like pidgin, i can not even open a chat cause the bar is missing
<walllable> MSG ubottu whenever i try to use unity nothing appears but the wallpaper!!!!!
<Solved> sneakers: When you insert the CD, does anything pop up?
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: if you have the application focused, then roll over the top bar, the menu appears
<DarsVaeda> libre office is always maximized in view but i cant get it smaller to have 2 windows next to eachother
<fisch246> mmk well i'll post on forums then
<DarsVaeda> no it doesnt, thats the problem
<coz_> DarsVaeda,   are you on Unity?
<nmvictor> IdleOne: Ok, bos. You win, but open source is bigger than #ubuntu and Ubuntu as a whole, telling someone to refer to another open source project isnt rude, its the true spirit in the open source world, infact not doing that is selfish and such policy might be more usefull in closed source world where Microsoft and all that comes with it reside. So for now, we'll bow to that policy but with our opinions made open.
<DarsVaeda> i am on unity
<DarsVaeda> unfortunatly gnome3 fails to install and corrupts everything :(
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  open ccsm and enable the Grid plugin,, this will allow you to drag the window to any edge and max it only on that edge
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  like windows 7  thingy
<DarsVaeda> i actually hate this, drag to the edge and max it thing
<nmvictor> coz_: Grid plugin functionality is available in windows* ?
<DarsVaeda> I only want to windows next to eachother
<DarsVaeda> two
<coz_> nmvictor,  no windows7 max window to edge is available on compiz
<bootstrap> How can I re-map/program a keyboard key to output a line of text?
<Solved> Is there a way (program perhaps) to count how many GB of downloads/uploads you use a month?
<nmvictor> DarsVaeda: look at the Place plugin, its tries to place windows next to each other with minimized overlapping, though it can do otherwise if you asked it to
<simmerz> any idea how to clear my ubuntu one settings?
<sneakers> Solved, What?
<coz_> DarsVaeda,  it should be possible with compiz Grid  or even the Tile plugin
<DarsVaeda> why a plugin
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: then resize the windows
<Solved> sneakers: Let me get this straight. You can't play a regular dvd movie that you buy from the store?
<nmvictor> coz_: whats tha supposed to mean, far as I know windows graphics functionality cant be as good as compiz graphics
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: you can have two windows next to each other you know
<DarsVaeda> ok i fixed libre office by killing it...seems to be a bug
<DarsVaeda> but that does not work on pidgin, still no menu...
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: sounds very much like your upgrade didn't quite go as smoothly as it should have
<coz_> nmvictor,  what I mean is,, have you seen windows7 drag window to edge and it maximizes vertically on that edge alone?
<dios_mio> how to enter memtest if my grub doesnt give me options at all but directly loads ubuntu for it is the only system?
<DarsVaeda> I cant even report a bug cause i cant get to the help menu ^^
<DarsVaeda> actually isnt funny
<DarsVaeda> and I did a clean install from scratch @ simmerz
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: the menu isn't in the window. It's in the top panel bar
<Illiteran> hello
<DarsVaeda> yeah i know where it SHOULD be
<nmvictor> coz_: nope, unless its a new thing
<DarsVaeda> but its not there
<Illiteran> can i ask two things about the upcoming Ubuntu Developer Summit?
<coz_> nmvictor,  its new to windows and also compiz
<sneakers> Solved, Yes
<Solved> sneakers: What happens when you insert it into the CD drive?
<Guest91254> Hi, my ubuntu 10 doesn't detect my iphone, anybody knows how to fix it?
<Illiteran> 1. the time on the SCHEDULE is in CEST (Hungarian local) time?
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: odd
<DarsVaeda> totally
<dizzyfoxkit> Guest91254: what is your Iphon os?
<czervik> anyone know if liferea works with twitter feeds anymore seems twitter dropped rss support
<DarsVaeda> i mean i can swap to gnome2
 * simmerz still needs to wipe and reinstall from scratch. did an upgrade first.
<simmerz> DarsVaeda: clearly not the point though
<nmvictor> coz_: ok, hey, How do I disable compiz on gnomenu, I want that menu to just launch without the compiz effects, any help please?
<DarsVaeda> but what do i do when they drop that in the next version?
<Solved> Guest91254: Try powering it on while it is plugged in (or just pressing/holding power button)
<oneliner> ok, where in unity can i access the sound settings? youtube sounds like the audio is streamed through a witness protection device
<coz_> nmvictor,  well in ccsm you can exlude applications ,, etc,, withing the window match fields
<simmerz> oneliner: click the speaker in the top panel and then preferences
<Solved> Guest91254: Or, try opening a program such as gtkpod, and seeing if it notices it.
<coz_> nmvictor,  within I meant
<walllable> where can i find an ubuntu expert to help me with unity???
<coz_> walllable,  well this would be the best place
<DarsVaeda> how is that main menu bar actually called?
<coz_> walllable,  what is the issue
<sneakers> Solved, I get a dialog window that says "Removable medium is inserted" and "Please select the action you want to perform" and then in the list there is only 1 thing "Open in File Manager".
<Solved> sneakers: Do you have vlc installed?
<Note-book> ever since I've upgraded to 11.04, my system just hangs at times when I'm opening a heavy page e.g. the Nike store's flash website. Just now, I ran a game and it was stuck so I had to unplug my computer then. My system has a NVidia card and while it worked fine on 10.10, it says it's NOT ACTIVE in 11.04
<Viliny> Hello!
<walllable> whenever i use unity gui, nothing appears but the wallpaper
<sneakers> Solved, I just have whatever came with Ubuntu 11.04 by default.  Looks like its "GNOME MPlayer".
<Viliny> i usually run ubuntu in a virtual machine such as virtualbox etc. -> is it possible to virtually run an existing ubuntu partition as a virtual machine from the hard drive?
<walllable> coz: whenever i use unity gui, nothing appears but the wallpaper
<sneakers> How do I get commercial encrypted DVDs to play in Ubuntu 11.04?
<Illiteran> Will there be publicly aviable power cords at UDS? I think my laptop will need power (battery is pure crap)
<Solved> sneakers: Go to applications -> Ubuntu Software Centre
<stwobe> hello there. My problem is not with Ubuntu. I am using Joliclioud - an Ubuntu derivative. I have a Dell machine with a CDRW and a DVD reader drive too. Basically, I've removed both drives and moved the jumpers around - now I cannot get the drives to show up in the BIOS - actually the DVD drive shows up in BIOS with one jumper configuration but does not show up in the OS - the CDRW now does not show up in BIOS or OS. Make se
<stwobe> nse?
<Note-book> anyone? :(
<LAcan> Note-book, you have to enable third party drivers
<sauerbraten> hello, I got a problem with my notebook. It's a quite new lenovo z370 and ubuntu doesn't recognize my card reader. It does not mount any cards inserted, neither shows them in gparted, no matter if they are inserted before booting or while running xubuntu already
<iceroot> !dvd | sneakers
<ubottu> sneakers: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LAcan> Note-book, go to "Additional Drivers" in your system menu
<LAcan> sauerbraten, "cards"?
<Solved> sneakers: then, in the search bar, type in vlc, and hit enter
<Note-book> LAcan, how do I do that? I have the driver downloaded but it says it's not active and there's no option to do so unlike 10.10
<nmvictor> coz_: well, what I wanted was the window match for gnomenu, Any ideas?
<sneakers> iceroot, That page says it applies to 10.10.  Does it apply to 11.04 also?
<atdprhs> does anyone know what I can do to enable the option in the ubuntu installation that lets me install ubuntu alongside windows?
<sauerbraten> why does ubuntu sometimes fail to boot when I'm running my laptop on battery? it works one time after disconnecting it from the power cable, and fails every time after that. Back on the cable it works fine again
<iceroot> sneakers: you just need the libdvdcss2 and the page should tell how to install it
<crankharder> this is my MOTD when i ssh into a server: http://pastebin.com/MSaUV2md - notice the duplication?  how do i fix this?
<iceroot> sneakers: also working with 11.04 and all other ubuntu versions
<nmvictor> Note-book: I have several, reasons to stick with 10.10, includding that one.
<sauerbraten> LAcan, SD cards, xD cards, ...
<LAcan> Note-book, first you learn to read. the answer is ^^
<LAcan> sauerbraten, no driver is installed. if the machine is very new, drivers may not yet exist. boot windows, difure out the hardware model and rev numbers, then search for a linux driver
<Note-book> LAcan, I read properly but despite the driver downloaded, it says "ACTIVE BUT NOT IN USE"
<coz_> nmvictor,   well the window match has a +  icon to click   which brings up another dialog,,, with a  "grab" button that allows you to click the application to set it
<Note-book> nmvictor, I've heard horror stories regarding NVidia on 11.04
<coz_> nmodprime,   the "Invert"  tick box allows that applicaton to be excluded
<atdprhs> does anyone know what I can do to enable the option in the ubuntu installation that lets me install ubuntu alongside windows?
<nsd> Anyone know how to get information about a window with only its pid? I managed to find a way to do so in C, but I'm after a command-line approach
<LAcan> Note-book, YOU GO TO "ADDITIONAL DRIVERS" IN SYSTEM AND INSTALL IT THAT WAY
<sneakers> iceroot, Okay thanks.  I had libdvdread4 but I had not run that script that installs the decryption library.
<sauerbraten> LAcan, k, though that will be a pain in the ass :/
<Note-book> LAcan, I have done it that way. It says ACTIVE BUT NOT IN USE. Do you get that?
<inashdeen> sauerbraten : :-)
<LAcan> sauerbraten, thats why i dont run ubuntu on the newest hardware.. card readers and fingersprint scanners being the most problematic
<sauerbraten> Note-book, you're right, at least when you are on a notebook with nvidia optimus technology...
<nmvictor> Note-book: since 11.04 isnt LTS, I'll give it 3 months or so before trying so that some bugs are fixed first.
<LAcan> Note-book, did you enable third party drivers thru additional drivers.. its a checkbox or something
<nsd> atdprhs: During installation, it'll ask you how you want to partition your hard drive. It will give you the option of splitting your hard drive between being allocated for windows and ubuntu
<Note-book> LAcan, Yes I have.
<LAcan> Note-book, how new is the card?
<Note-book> LAcan, GEForce GO 7400 on a DV6000 HP.
<Note-book> sauerbraten, Unfortunately I'm on a notebook :(
<sauerbraten> LAcan, Note-book I had the same problem, like many others. it just sucks and now I'm powering down the nvidia card every time I use linux to get a longer battery life at least
<atdprhs> nsd: in the partition, it doesnt show the right partitioning details
<nmvictor> coz_: I know how to enable the window matches is just that I need that exact string for gnomenu, otherwise how do I grab the menu, it will dissappear  before i get to  it, you know menu's, right?
<LAcan> Note-book, hrmmmm.... sorry, cant help. sign the peition to have nvidia provice its own linus drivers....
<atdprhs> it gives me 160 GB unused space
<atdprhs> while they are allocated and used
<sauerbraten> LAcan, nvidia does provide their own linux drivers...
<nsd> atdprhs: You can choose to partition manually; I'd recommend doing that
<atdprhs> I chose
<coz_> nmodprime,   well try in the window match gnomenu  and see if that is it
<atdprhs> but it doesn't give me the correct details to start working on it
<LAcan> sauerbraten, so did you check their forums and so on?
<Note-book> sauerbraten, I'm plugged into AC anytime so that doesn't bother me but I want the darn graphics card :(
<manfredrasta> I have installed subversion doing: sudo apt-get install subversion. How do I checkout a project?
<Note-book> LAcan, Where do I sign it? :(
<iceroot> manfredrasta: svn co url
<atdprhs> nsd: it tells me that I have 160 GB unused
<sauerbraten> yep, and the moderator in their linux support forum said they do not plan to support optimus in linux atm
<LAcan> Note-book, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712278
<nsd> atdprhs: Do you know if you accidentally deleted your windows partition? That's a possibility
<sauerbraten> though, there are some open-source projects working on it
<Curtman> Sorry if proprietary driver questions aren't welcome here, but...  I'm having a problem with the nvidia driver in Ubuntu 11.04 (64bit), where if I leave the computer idle for a while the screen goes completely white.  I can still see the pointer move when I move my mouse, but I can't see any display.
<LAcan> Note-book, your card has this "Optimus" tech?
<atdprhs> I know
<Curtman> I've found that I can get the display back if I ssh from another box, and use xrandr to change the resolution to something else, then back again
<nsd> atdprhs: Are you using the alternate install disk or the regular one?
<atdprhs> that's why I'm avoiding to do it manually
<atdprhs> since it doesn't ive me the correct info
<LAcan> Curtman, which nvidia?
<atdprhs> Ubuntu live CD
<Curtman> LAcan,  It's an onboard "GeForce 6150LE" on my mom's Dell Dimension C521
<manfredrasta> iceroot, it says: svn: Il server ha inviato un valore di ritorno inaspettato (501 Not Implemented) nella risposta OPTIONS alla richiesta di 'http://myUrl.com
<nsd> atdprhs: Switch to a terminal on that machine and do "sudo fdisk -l"
<do0ob> Hi
<iceroot> manfredrasta: great, what langugae should that be?
<nmvictor> Can you turn a jar file to a .deb?
<manfredrasta> iceroot, it is italian. If necessary ill translate it
<iceroot> nmvictor: yes
<do0ob> anyone running an ssd with the discard option/trim enabled? can you run sudo biosdecode and see what acpi version you have
<LAcan> Curtman, your mom's a gamer??
<atdprhs> (nsd: I don't want to lose my windows partition, I'll do what you tell me exactly but please if there is 1% risk, let me know?
<iceroot> nmvictor: you can put the jar file into a deb
<Xornot> is there any way to get x-chat to stop the arriving and leaving msgs?
<LAcan> Curtman, howd you install the drivers?
<nsd> atdprhs: Of course. fdisk -l only tells you what partitions exist
<sauerbraten> LAcan, I think optimus technology owners could still use nvidia's chip, if I only could find a way to prevent ubuntu use my onboard graphics chip (sandybridge graphics unit in my case)
<atdprhs> okayz
<Curtman> LAcan, Hahah.. No, not at all.  I used the restricted driver manager (jockey-gtk) to enable the "current" version.
<atdprhs> give me one minute, I'm loading ubuntu 11.04 again from the live CD
<nit-wit> Xornot, I don't think so not sure really probably depends on how you access the IRC
<Xornot> rgr and ty
<manfredrasta> iceroot, shoul be: the server sent an unaspectated return value (501 not Implemented) to the response OPTIONS at the request of 'http:// my url.com'
<atdprhs> (I tested that uncorrect info from both 10.10 and 11.04
<iceroot> Xornot: /ignore -JOINS -PARTS    on irssi, maybe its also working on xchat
<Curtman> LAcan, I'm giving her a dual-boot pc, so that when her Windows implodes (which it will) she'll have something to use.
<gk__> hello
<atdprhs> so now i"m reloading 11.04
<nmvictor> iceroot: whats the utiity i need for that?
<manfredrasta> iceroot, should i write http://... or svn://...
<Note-book> nmvictor,  Wait a minute, my Laptop is about 4 years old! It doesn't have Optimus I believe!
<iceroot> manfredrasta: svn://
<gk__> how to shutdown 11.04 ubuntu
<iceroot> nmvictor: dh_make
<iceroot> gk__: sudo halt
<LAcan> Curtman, howd u install the drivers?
<atdprhs> okayz, nsd, I'm in and I'll open the terminal now
<nit-wit> gk__, sudo shutdown -r now
<iceroot> nit-wit: that is a reboot
<Viliny> is it possible to run ubuntu virtually inside windows when you want it to use the ubuntu partition on the hard drive? i don't want to create a copy of the disk, i want to run the os on that disk inside windows
<Curtman> LAcan, See above:  I used the restricted driver manager (jockey-gtk) to enable the "current" version.
<gk__> I am trying to use the taskbar icon but it just takes the button click and forgets
<Viliny> using virtualbox now but im open to anything
<manfredrasta> iceroot, should i also indicate the folder of the poject I want? e.g. svn://myUrl.com/webProject?
<gk__> Is this a bug or ?
<nsd> atdprhs: Once you have a terminal open, just do "sudo fdisk -l"
<nit-wit> iceroot, yes I know,
<iceroot> manfredrasta: yes
<LAcan> Curtman, ok, thats similar to "Additional Drivers" in your system menu? it asked u about third party drivers and so on...?
<Amgine> Is there any way with 11 to shut off the frigging trackpad? Which there was under 10?
<atdprhs> okayz
<iceroot> manfredrasta: the complete url from the repo
<doxin> how do i make the window close button etc go to the right side of the window instead of the left?
<sauerbraten> LAcan, additional drivers == jockey-gtk
<iceroot> !controls | doxin
<ubottu> doxin: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<atdprhs> partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<Curtman> LAcan, If I go to "System Settings", the "Additional Drivers", that's what I used.
<mang0> Whats the command to update grub? like, I have a new os and I need grub to re-configure istelf...
<atdprhs> do I copy paste it?
<nmvictor> Note-book: whats optimus?
<iceroot> mang0: sudo update-grub
<atdprhs> on paste.ubuntu?
<mang0> ah
<mang0> k
<nsd> atdprhs: Yes, put it in a pastebin
<manfredrasta> iceroot, it says:   svn: Cannot connect to the host 'myUrl.com': conection refused
<LAcan> Curtman, then I think your model just has a minor problem... now you said this happens when the screen shuts down?
<atdprhs> can I please PM you to avoid the too many messages here because I get confused?
<Note-book> nmvictor, NVidia's technology on newer cards that shuts the card on/off depending on battery state bla bla
<iceroot> manfredrasta: ask the provider of the repo for the correct adress
<nsd> atdprhs: Sure
<gk__> how to add 'open a terminal' to popup
<LAcan> atdprhs, no, just type names into the message and it will be easier
<manfredrasta> iceroot, I am the provider :)
<nsd> atdprhs: Or that
<sauerbraten> gk__, what do you mean by "pop up"?
<mang0> thanks iceroot
<walllable> coz i need u
<atdprhs> I can't
<atdprhs> wait
<gk__> the menu poping up on right click of mouse on desktop
<iceroot> manfredrasta: a good one :)
<nsd> atdprhs: If you just type my nick in the text, my IRC client will automatically hilight it for me and it'll be a lot easier to help
<manfredrasta> iceroot, I can access to the repo from windows easylly
<jamil_1> hello, why is it that when i do top in terminal I see a process, however if I try to kill it using the PID it says that  no such process
<Curtman> LAcan, No it seems to happen mostly if I leave the PC idle.  Possibly when the screensaver kicks in.  It happened once when I maximized chromium (browser), where the chromium window went white.  I minimized it, and every time I interected with a window, it turned white as well.  I did my xrandr trick from ssh, and it solved it as well.
<iceroot> manfredrasta: its the same on linux
<atdprhs> I'm using xChat
<iceroot> manfredrasta: just use the correct adress
<nmvictor> Note-book: If you wouldn't, get me up to speed on your initial problem. What was it?
<atdprhs> so I don't know
<atdprhs> nsd
<nsd> atdprhs: Like that, just before each message
<atdprhs> ahh
<nsd> atdprhs: On the same line as well
<sauerbraten> gk__, do you use unity? if so, I'm not sure how to do that. If you want this right-click-menu entry in your file-manager, you should search the software center for "nautilus" (also techical items), I think there is a plugin for that
<atdprhs> nsd: okayz
<manfredrasta> iceroot, I tried svn://localhost:8080/projectName and looks it works
<atdprhs> nsd: thanks
<nsd> atdprhs: No problem
<nsd> atdprhs: Did you get the output in a pastebin?
<manfredrasta> iceroot, anyway, where is it going to checkout the project?
<LAcan> Curtman, try disabling all screen setting in power management and screensaver... see if that solves it... basically dont have it do those things...
<dizzyfoxkit> how would I upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 if I don't want to install natty?
<iceroot> manfredrasta: where you called the svn co
<iceroot> dizzyfoxkit: just make a normal upgrade
<nmvictor> dizzyfoxkit: thats a downgrade
<iceroot> dizzyfoxkit: its only upgrading to the next release
<maciejjj> please link in room polen ubuntu ?
<iceroot> nmvictor: its not to 10.10 from 10.04 is not a downgrade
<gk__> do you use "unity?" What is this
<BlouBlou> !unity | gk__
<ubottu> gk__: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME see !classic.
<gk__> is it a tool or ?
<sauerbraten> gk__, the package is called "nautilus-open-terminal". It will give you the option to open the current directory in a terminal when you browse your files and folders
<nmvictor> iceroot: dizzyfoxkit , sorry, I missed that
<sauerbraten> gk__, unity is the desktop environment
<AlexzAK> Hi, everyone!
<sauerbraten> it's the panel on the left and so on
<gk__> is it default on 11.04
<crash1hd> using an nvidia driver and in additional drivers even though I know I am using the nvidia driver as I have dual screens and the resolutions are right and working it says that the driver is activated but not currently in use? but I am pretty sure it is in use so how can I tel the additional drivers that it is in use? or how can I check if it really is in use?
<kleopatra> Hello, in which way will Unity be developed? I just cant use it properly i am use to have my panels and not some Mac-like bar which annoys me and is not half as comfortable.
<JoshuaL> crash1hd, its a know bug
<AlexzAK> Anyone having problems in 11.04 with i915 video adapters?
<gk__> Also after upgrading to 11.04 I am not able to shutdown the system using the taskbar icon
<dab_> guys, how I can allow user access only to the one directory and deny access to other dirs?
<crash1hd> JoshuaL, ahh :) ok thanks
<sauerbraten> crash1hd, do you have nvidia chip + onboard graphics?
<dab_> like for /var/www/site.com only
<kleopatra> dab: a group for this special user?
<Valentine> Why my wireless lan card is not working? It is showing dim as disconnected and not detecting any wifi.
<gk__> Ahaa yes I am using Unity
<sauerbraten> gk__, unity is default on 11.04, yes. I can't help you with the shutdown bug
<manfredrasta> iceroot, so if I did it from: marino@marino-laptop:~$,  where should it be?
<wokka> I think my mouse settings are getting reset by Gnome or Unity.  I'm running Natty and am attempting to configure my bluetooth mouse to be left-handed whilst keeping my touchpad the same.  As far as X is concerned, I'm doing this correctly, but at some point it's getting reset: http://pastebin.com/P2YEZUBN
<iceroot> manfredrasta: in your home-directory
<dab_> kleopatra, thnks, will check this
<JoshuaL> crash1hd, paste the output of the following command to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here: sudo lshw -C display
<kleopatra> I hate unity how can i get rid of it?
<iceroot> manfredrasta: ~ means /home/username/
<iceroot> !classic | kleopatra
<ubottu> kleopatra: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<jamil_1> Hi, my cpu usage stays almost on 100 percent
<kleopatra> dab: are u talking about a file on your local computer or a website?
<sauerbraten> gk__, like I said, I can only tell you how to enable the terminal menu entry in file manager
<dab_> VPS server
<brewster> why can
<brewster> oops
<mang0> iceroot: I can't boot up windows! Grub detects windows XP, but if I select it then it gets stuck on an underscore.....
<dab_> and I want some users to allow only access to their dirs
<warrenchild>  hey all!!! I have a debian 6.0.1 install useing software RAID 5 with 3 disks. one disk failed completely and I have a brand new one install tried to boot it up and it will not work, does anyone have anything I could try?
<iceroot> warrenchild: #debian
<kleopatra> iceroot: Afaik gnome will not supported anymore soon and gubuntu will come beside ubuntu?
<warrenchild>  hey all!!! I have a ubuntu 6.0.1 install useing software RAID 5 with 3 disks. one disk failed completely and I have a brand new one install tried to boot it up and it will not work, does anyone have anything I could try?
<brewster> why cant i click below the lower half of the screen in some of my programs? im running natty
<warrenchild> whoops lol
<iceroot> kleopatra: i dont know, sorry
<mang0> lol...
<mang0> guys I can't boot up windows! Grub detects windows XP, but if I select it then it gets stuck on an underscore.....
<mang0> :/
<kleopatra> Just delete Windows
<warrenchild> ubuntu 11.04
<kleopatra> Or try to configure grub =)
<brewster> *cough* windows sucks *cough*
<kingofswords> silly question: i have star wars dvds and they install interactual player...but  it doesnt work in wine
<warrenchild> Mang0: try super grub disk
<brewster> lol
<warrenchild> it is a 2 meg download you burn on cd
<mang0> warrenchild: what's that?
<mang0> ah
<warrenchild> and boot the cd
<mang0> I'm not wasting 2megs for a 700mb CD...
<warrenchild> mang0 http://www.bootproblems.com/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/
<Curtman> kingofswords, Forget that garbage.. Use VLC to play them.
<kleopatra> Why dows Starcraft 2 work only with about 7 fps on my 9400Q with radeon 4870?
<warrenchild> then use a usb thumb drive
<warrenchild> mang0 it is worth it best cd you will ever use
<nmvictor> How customizable, is unity at the moment, The last time I tried it, it denied me alot of freedom I was used to in the previous gnome, Just because something id different doenst mean its good, We in the opensource/ free software world have learnt to judge a software by the freedom it accords you, Good gives you freedom, anything denying you freedom is bad, however sleak it looks, Gnome is not as beautiful as Unity but the fact that you can do  away with the 
<warrenchild> I use it all the time
<kingofswords> how do i play them in vlc
<mang0> kleopatra: , brewster yes I know that windows is bad, but I need to boot it. It's important
<kingofswords> Curtman,
<[diablo]> hi
<root> hello
<mang0> so warrenchild what's differant about the CD? whats good about it?
<warrenchild> it can boot ANY os
<[diablo]> anyone noticed that xchat does nothave the system tray icon in 11.04 ?
<warrenchild> it is a boot loader on a cd
<Curtman> KindOne, In the "media" menu of VLC, click "Open Disc"
<crash1hd> JoshuaL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604933/
<kleopatra> mang0: grub supersisk can do much=) i think the lines for windows are corrupt but im not a geek.. long ago i configured my grub
<walllable> coz now wat
<walllable> coz now wat
<JoshuaL> crash1hd, the driver is in use :)
<sauerbraten> mang0, try unetbootin. I think you can use it to put grubdisk onto a flash drive
<Curtman> kingofswords, In the "media" menu of VLC, click "Open Disc"
<walllable> is coz here?
<kingofswords> ok i thought it was locked to inly play in interactual payer
<Curtman> KindOne, Sorry, that wasn't for you
<KindOne> eh.. miss highlight ?
<tbf> what's the equiv of "git add -p" in bzr?
<mang0> sauerbraten: whats that?
<manfredrasta> iceroot, I do: svn co http://... and it says          svn: OPTIONS di 'http://localhost:8080': 200 OK (http://localhost:8080)
<mang0> Hm
<Kewlj1313> Hello all! I just ran an nvidia script on my nvidia ION box trying to get my settings worked out and now it boots up and I can see my background and cursor but nothing else, any ideas?
<Kewlj1313> this is 11.04
<manfredrasta> iceroot, but there is nothing in the folder I am
<mang0> I can boot windows, but I have to unplug my ubuntu drive....
<mang0> oh well
<mang0> cya tomoz guys
<warrenchild> mang0 http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sauerbraten> mang0, google it...
<mang0> k ty
<crash1hd> JoshuaL, cool :) the only thing left to really figure out is why the cpu on my laptop gets really really hot when I am using ubuntu but doesnt when I use windows xp
<iceroot> manfredrasta: then it was not checking out the repo
<Curtman> kingofswords, Nope, they just included one back in the olden days when Windows didn't come with a DVD player.
<warrenchild> mang0 seriously try that super grub disk
<AlexzAK> Anyone having problems with intel video?
<kingofswords> Curtman, nope not working
<iceroot> !anyone | AlexzAK
<ubottu> AlexzAK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Juest> hi, how do i nstall hicolor theme manually?
<JoshuaL> crash1hd, i dont know what the problem might be regarding that issue, maybe others do
<kingofswords> it isnt just inlcuded..it blocks other media player from being able to play it too
<nmvictor> crash1hd: what graphics drivers dp you have enable,d, or you have compiz animations enabled while your graphics card cant take that.
<crash1hd> JoshuaL, no problem :) thanks all the same
<crash1hd> nmvictor, hmm well its the default nvidia common driver and compiz is on but animations are off
<AlexzAK> iceroot: thanks :)
<Juest> any channel for generic linux support?
<brewster> anyone know why i can't click on the bottom half of the screen in some windows? i have to move my windows up then click.
<sauerbraten> Juest, jsut a guess, but how about trying #linux? ...
<Juest> well, trying
<crash1hd> I turned on CPU Frequency Scaling monitor and it says that its at 2Ghz per chip even though I have it set to ondemand (which seems to reset itself back to preformance on reboot :( but even on ondemand its still at 2Ghz per chip I checked in windows and windows is clocking it down to 1Ghz when idle
<Kewlj1313> Fellas any ideas why gnome would be showing my desktop and Desktop Icons but no menu bars etc
<Juest> got it: ##linux
<Kewlj1313> ubuntu 11.04
<LAcan> brewster, its bug in 11.04 u using double monitors?
<jamil_1> my cpu usage stays almost on 100 percent and I think ubuntu irc has become as useless as the ubuntuforums
<crash1hd> which is why Its not getting hot in windows but is in ubuntu
<brewster> no
<AlexzAK> Is anyone knows workarounds for intel video issues? I filed bug #779607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 779607 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze with i915 chipset on Toshiba satelite l300-144 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779607
<partycrasher> Hi. I am experiencing constant lockups with Ubuntu. Mouse movement is still possible but cursor updates do not occur. Keyboard is frozen as well (can't toggle numlock/capslock LED's at all). Is there a log file or anything I can view to hopefully find the source of the problem?
<brewster> how can i fix it?
<nmvictor> crash1hd: I hear their is a hell of stories to hear about nvidia cards and natty, Please post your problem in the forums, I am still in 10.10, You could reprint your problem here, someone might help thee, Luck!
<Juest> Kewlj1313: try this, open recovery console and launch gnome-session
<lukafulmine> sorry i want to ask you if  is possible to ask an information about a software in c is very simple beacause i'm doing the base of c programming
<kingofswords> so does anyone know how i can play lucsfilm dvds in linux/ubuntu?
<Juest> look what's going on in terminal
<kunal> kunal
<LAcan> brewster, google "ubuntu mouse dead zone"
<jamil_1> or that only noobs come here who can help no one
<evil> hi
<evil> hi people
<lukafulmine> #include <stdio.h>
<lukafulmine>  
<lukafulmine> int main(int argc, char **argv)
<lukafulmine> {
<lukafulmine> 	int a,b,c,risultato,scelta;
<FloodBot1> lukafulmine: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukafulmine> 	printf ("1)Addizione");
<afrodeity> I have some common compiz fixes on http://u8untu.blogetery.com
<crash1hd> nmvictor, no longer having issue with nvidia just the cpu stays throttled at 2Ghz even though its idle
<Curtman> lukafulmine, There is a #c that is more appropriate.
<erix> Hi all, I am setting the digest authentication in my domain. First I created a password file with htdigest tool. and then, I added <location> </location> tag in my apache2.conf.
<erix> But it doesnt work
<Juest> umm.. who knows about hicolor theme iusses?
<erix> When I open my page, it didnt ask any username and password
<joeyr>  I never had problems with nvidia on my desktop, except that the screen got shaky sometimes, but ATI Mobility Radeon 4250 is such a pain to deal with
<guntbert> erix: maybe #hhtpd is a better place for that question
<guntbert> #httpd
<erix> I c
<nmvictor> crash1hd: try top at the terminal, their could be some process responsible for this, if not try to reduce backligh brightness, anything that might be too hard on your systen. whats you system spec by the way?
<jamil_1> nmvictor: I am having a similar issue. CPU stays at 100. However top show some process which when I try to kill it says no such process
<joeyr> Anybody know how to configure the driver fglrx?
<guntbert> partycrasher: look into /var/log/syslog
<partycrasher> My internet disconnected..
<partycrasher> Hi. I am experiencing constant lockups with Ubuntu. Mouse movement is still possible but cursor updates do not occur. Keyboard is frozen as well (can't toggle numlock/capslock LED's at all). Is there a log file or anything I can view to hopefully find the source of the problem?
<guntbert> partycrasher: look into /var/log/syslog
<partycrasher> Ok. I will check there, thanks.
<nmvictor> jamil_1: How are you killing them, try to kill them withn to by entering 'k'  followed by the [process id] and please dont kill any process unless you are sure what you are doing, some of the are system process used forked by kernel, some are deamons, to be on the safe side , dont start top with root previlages so that you are only killing processes you have a right to.
<jamil_1> well for 'k' it says no command found. I am using kill -KILL pid.
<Guest40274> i have samba istalled but the deamon isnt in /etc/init.d/ anu help
<jamil_1> nmvictor: also these process come and go
<jamil_1> nmvictor: it is as if some process/daemon is polling for something
<nmvictor> jamil_1: within the terminak window in which top is running, type k: it will prompt for the PID to kill:
<Kewlj1313> Juest thx that helped out
<Kewlj1313> had to restore default settings
<thegoodcushion> okay, this is not a troll: Has anyone here made the transition from GNOME 2 to Unity and preferred Unity?
<jamil_1> nmvictor: what signal should I use KILL ?
<wokka> thegoodcushion: it's growing on me, actually
<nmvictor> jamil_1: in other words, start top at the terminal then type k, to see what Im talking about.
<guntbert> !ot | thegoodcushion
<ubottu> thegoodcushion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nmvictor> jamil_1: type z to change the interface, might be usefull in keeping track of a process so that you get the correct PID, which is the first columnt of a process row
<amichair> is there a package of ufw application configurations available somewhere?
<Guest40274> is the samba deamond in samba or another package i installed samba and deamond wasnot there
<Juest> install sambad
<wokka> I suppose a better place to start would be: "How does Unity configure mouse settings, when is this done, and is my problem a bug?"
<jamil_1> nmvictor: ys within top command it asks for the signal
<joeyr> Alright, if I can boot up Ubuntu with a liveCD fine on my laptop, how come I get a blank screen on my laptop if I boot off my external hd with 10.10 installed???
<nmvictor> jamil_1: type K, after the "PID to kill: " prompt, type the ProcessID, which is on the first column of that processs, usually an integer
<jamil_1> nmvictor: I get that part. what about the signal it asks about ?
<nmvictor> jamil_1: use the default, type enter to accept the default on whic is in [sqr brackets]
<jamil_1> nmvictor: ok with default it signal it say no such process
<sneakers> what is the default movie player on Ubuntu 11.04?
<Epic_fail> hello room
<Juest> Guest40274: install sambad package, there's the daemion
<Juest> daemon*
<Epic_fail> is there anyone here familiar with fw
<OerHeks> sneakers, mplayer
<Juest> sneakers: i think is totem
<BlueEagle> !anyone | Epic_fail
<jamil_1> nmvictor: and that process is running in front of me...
<ubottu> Epic_fail: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Juest> oh lool
<Juest> mplayer
<Epic_fail> i need to get onto the fw irc
<Guest40274> Juest: sambad is not comming up when i search
<Rico77-\> server
<vademecum> how do I get flashplayer to work?
<sneakers> mplayer or totem?
<Oday> anybody know about Oracle? I've been asking in #oracle for a week now, NOTHING.
<Oday> i installed Oracle 11g Express Edition on my Ubuntu 11.4
<Oday> and i have added my user to the "dba" group so i can start/stop the database on demand, and it works that i start and stop it on demand, but when i try to access "Go to Database Homepage", i only get my browser open and loads Google or the default homepage
<BlueEagle> Epic_fail: Would you care to expand the acronym "fw"?
<BlueEagle> Epic_fail: Because I cannot find a package in Ubuntu called fw and that makes it a tad hard to help you.
<kingofswords> ok just made ybuntu partition smaller in gaprted..how do i increase my windows one?
<sneakers> So is the default movie player totem or mplayer or what?
<nmvictor> jamil_1: what was the pid you entered, the signal has nothing to do with it, its 15, that should works for any process, what ypu are doing wrong is entering the wrong process id. Maybe what you killed is a child process to that running process, use pgrep to get all  the PIDs matching a process, e.g pgrep vlc, might return 2220 1233 if we have to instance of vlc running with those pid, then you could use the kill [pid] command to shut down the process
<Epic_fail> its frostwire bot fw sorry
<Juest> sneakers: mplayer is
<deathcat23> how you change the login screen background
<Juest> deathcat23: you can't
<deathcat23> damn it
<vademecum> apt-get install flasplayer -> E: Unabletolocate
<sneakers> Juest, Are you sure its mplayer?  Someone else said it was Totem.
<guntbert> !paste | vademecum
<ubottu> vademecum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Juest> yes is mplayer
<Juest> i said, wrong
<BlueEagle> Epic_fail: first it is !ot in this channel. Secondly join #frostwire and read the topic for instructions.
<sneakers> Juest, Link?
<Juest> well is installed in
<joeyr> How do you fix No gui at boot? I have an external hard drive that I am moving to my laptop. My laptop has an ATI Mobility Radeon 4250.
<Guest40274> Juest: sambad does not come up with aptitude
<vademecum> ubottu: I'm not posting multiline
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Epic_fail> i cant join #frostwire
<PIpOu> hi
<BlueEagle> joeyr: In the grub menu you can press "e" to edit an entry and remove the -splash flag. To make a permanent removal check /etc/grub.d/
<PIpOu> Command shell session 9 opened (41.110.225.88:8080 -> 85.190.0.3:35897)
<BlueEagle> !ot | Epic_fail
<ubottu> Epic_fail: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<joeyr> BlueEagle: i've tried the "nomodset" trick and that doesn't work.
<bsajsb> Hi, Upgraded to 11.04 recently there is a problem with graphics driver (?) as toolbar and, sometimes, windows are not drawn correctly. http://i.imgur.com/ldIMN.png. It is a old laptop with ATI X1400 graphics card. No such problem with  previous version of ubuntu. How can I rectify this ?
<muneeb> what to do when Meta key conflicts with shortcuts of terminal (like Alt+V for View Menu)? I don't wanna use ESC as alternative ;). What's other solution?
<go8765> hi. help me please with my problem http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0509/h_1304885925_bbf63aa881.png
<BlueEagle> Epic_fail: I am waiting for you in #ubuntu-offtopic to help you further.
<guntbert> vademecum: no, you were not - true - I wanted to suggest you post the complete output to some pastebin
<gbear14275> hey guys... I'm at a dilemma... I
<nmvictor> muneeb: bind the actions to some new key-binding that doesnt conflict
<guntbert> !here | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gbear14275> I've found a bug I don't know how o fix and am trying to figure out if I should reinstall my ubuntu-server... or try and fix the bug
<guntbert> !bug | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jamil_1> nmvictor: pgrep python lists three pids that change each time I enter the command
<muneeb> nmvictor, well but i want to disable this only in terminal while using emacs.
<gbear14275> guntbert, already filed
<go8765> guntbert, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604940/
<muneeb> nmvictor, i can disable that also but i just want this to happen only when emacs is running
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: Can you appreciate how difficult it is to help ou when you're not giving us any information pertaining to the nature of the bug?
<doxin> how do i make a partition automount?
<BlueEagle> !fstab |doxin
<ubottu> doxin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<flukes1> I am trying to connect ubuntu server to a WPA wifi network, and have set up the key etc in /etc/network/interfaces, but it still doesn't have an IP listed in ifconfig
<flukes1> the device is listed and is "UP" but no IP there
<waloo> hello
<Juest> why floopys aren't mounted?
<guntbert> go8765: I suggest you tell the channel: "I have a problem with alsa-mixer (or whatever), please see the output at ...."
<flukes1> where can I find logs for that?
<BlueEagle> !wpa | flukes1
<ubottu> flukes1: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Juest> i am seeing floppy mount fail in boot
<Juest> why?
<flukes1> yes I have read that hence why I'm here
<go8765> guntbert, ok)
<flukes1> almost none of the info there applies for server users (no gui)
<BlueEagle> Juest: Floppies aren't automounted because there is no trigger alerting the OS when a floppy is inserted afaik.
<gbear14275> BlueEagle, I apologize...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1350785, potential fix was hoping to get validated: http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04  (specifically because ureadahead is for hdd and I'm using an ssd for the OS drive)
<go8765> i have problem with sound (may be alsa) please see the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/604940/  http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0509/h_1304885925_bbf63aa881.png
<Juest> that's why --nofloppy switch is on os cmdline?
<BlueEagle> flukes1: Well could you then point to which part of which guide is not appearing to work as intended? Is ther some part of the how-to that you do not understand?
<kingofswords> how do i increase windows partition?
<BlueEagle> flukes1: (ie. are you just copy/pasting and hoping for the best?)
<flukes1> BlueEagle: no, I have followed the instructions and would expect to get an IP address on my wifi device, but I don't
<flukes1> I added the following to /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/mjVt92F0
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: Is the debugfs causing any kind of problems, if so, which?
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone use XChat?
<go8765> this is problems with volti, volumeicon and foobnix http://paste.ubuntu.com/604943/ . help me please to fix it...
<go8765> D3luSi0n4L,  i use
<bsajsb> Hi, problem with graphics driver (I think) for ATI X1400  after upgrade to 11.04 http://i.imgur.com/ldIMN.png .   Help ?
<wokka> I'm having a problem remapping mouse buttons.  I'm left handed and have a thinkpad and have grown used to using the trackpoint and buttons in the default configuration, but I'd like to use my bluetooth mouse with the right and left buttons swapped.  I tried doing this in an /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d file and it looks like it works in the logs, but it seems to be switching back somewhere: http://pastebin.com/P2YEZUBN
<Kalki> D3luSi0n4L, yeah
<guntbert> !anyone | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wokka> This occurs both under Unity and "Ubuntu Classic"
<D3luSi0n4L> go8765, is it possible to have it automatically identify myself with nickserv?
<Juest> everyone: sound fix: 1) make sure you have one sound server running, for example pulseaudio, 2) stop alsa (randomaudio) or pulseaudio, but one must to be active 3) check if the service start at boot or not 4) tryout
<mhjwh12> D3luSi0n4L: me too
<Kalki> D3luSi0n4L, yupp... Mine does
<guntbert> D3luSi0n4L: yes
<joo_> connect command on network should do it
<D3luSi0n4L> mind helping me out set that up?
<D3luSi0n4L> Also i want it to automattically join freenode and EFNet when i open xchat
<joo_> go to network list and find your network - then look for connect command, tell it what to do
<joe6> i did a "do-release-upgrade" to natty (when logged in as administrator) and it started complaining about a read-only file system. I then did "sudo -i" and tried "apt-get update" and it complains about this error:  http://sprunge.us/LLaZ . Any thoughts, please?
<Kalki> D3luSi0n4L, Preferences -> Networks -> Edit -> Nickserv password
<go8765> Juest, can you explain simply..?
<Kalki> D3luSi0n4L, Edit->Preferences->Networks->Edit->Nickserv Password
<go8765> Juest, may be in private?
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: I found that I had two entries for debugfs. However unmounting them removed them.
<Juest> explain what?
<D3luSi0n4L> Kalki, im not seeing that menu
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: I am looking trough /etc/ to find any reference to them now.
<go8765> Juest, everyone: sound fix: 1) make sure you have one sound server running, for example pulseaudio, 2) stop alsa (randomaudio) or pulseaudio, but one must to be active 3) check if the service start at boot or not 4) tryout
<Kalki> D3luSi0n4L, PM
<guntbert> D3luSi0n4L: it is in XChat/...   (try to ask in #xchat)
<Juest> go8765: pm me
<lder> how do i get a russian virtual keyboard?
<joe6> when I try "do-release-upgrade" again, this is what it says:  http://sprunge.us/NScC
<Guest40274> do services automaticly start at boot or do i need to add them to the rc.d?
<bsajsb> Hi, problem with graphics driver (I think) for ATI X1400  after upgrade to 11.04 .   Help ?
<flukes1> ./var/log/wpa_supplicant.log seems to be missing on 11.04 despite 2 instances of wpa_supplicant running, is that normal?
<joe6> where "java" is the administrator (i think).
<joe6> Can't unlink '/home/java/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release' ([Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/home/java/.cache/update-manager-core/meta-release')
<guntbert> Guest40274: by default most services are adde to /etc/init.d   on installation
<Guest40274> guntbert: but will they start at boot?
<guntbert> Guest40274: yes
<guntbert> Guest40274: what is your problem?
<Guest99182> Hello, a long time ago I created a bridge named virbr0 and now I want to remove this because my eth0 isn't visible... but it aint working like planned.
<Guest99182> can somebody help?
<Guest40274> guntbert: well this is the first time i have seen samba as a service insteeadof a deamond and would like to know to to add and remove it from starting at boot if needed
<BlueEagle> !rc
<guntbert> Guest40274: service is just another name for daemon
<BlueEagle> !bum | Guest40274
<ubottu> Guest40274: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<zerorts> can someone show me the ssl.conf file from a standard 10.04 LTS install?
<Guest40274> guntbert: i assumed as much but when i tried to add it to rc.d i got a message that i could use start <service name> so decided to ask
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: I really cannot see how the debugfs-entries get there
<Juest> Guest40274:  do sudo service <service name> start / stop
<Shogoot> So yeah. What would be a good linux distro i can install without gui? and at the same time if i need a gui at  some point has it? low spec ont the laptop im puting it on, so maybe xubuntu or lubuntu?
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: You could umount them in rc.local, however that is just an ugly workaround.
<guntbert> Guest40274: ah, sorry I forgot again - ubuntu is on the way to move everything to upstart, and there you get "strange" answers from the system sometimes
<BlueEagle> Shogoot: Any linux distro can be run without X or have X not start automatically.
<guntbert> !upstart | Guest40274
<ubottu> Guest40274: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Shogoot> BlueEagle, ok. but wich takes the less specs?
<BlueEagle> Shogoot: Most linux distros run bash on the command line. The difference you would be looking at is which kernel modules that are loaded and that is customisable for any linux distro.
<LAcan> whats the command for bringing up the network manager?
<flukes1> where are logs stored for network connections
<Shogoot> BlueEagle, ok, thanks
<LAcan> nm-connection-manager or something?
<guntbert> Shogoot: please don't ask for opinions on different distros in this channel - it it for ubuntu-support only
<BlueEagle> LAcan: nm-applet perhaps?
<LAcan> BlueEagle, not the applet.. the one where u can confgi interfaces...?
<BlueEagle> LAcan: type "nm" and press tab in a console.
<BlueEagle> LAcan: That will give you a list of all executables starting with nm
<BlueEagle> ...oh, you need to press TAB twice.
<LAcan> BlueEagle, ty, very useful!
<BlueEagle> LAcan: You're most welcome.
<Guest40274> thx ubottu Juest guntbert
<BlueEagle> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<LAcan> BlueEagle, would ou know why the pplet wont start (or display) in my systray.... im on a remote dekstop...
<doxin> ubuntu one isn't synching my files, i placed some files in the ubuntu one folder, but all the files show the grey not-synched symbol, any ideas?
<Relevant> how do i call a batch script from a batch script
<Relevant> like, start myscrip.bat
<guntbert> doxin: see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Relevant> that shit just dosent work =/
<guntbert> !language | Relevant
<BlueEagle> LAcan: could be a permission setting on the user you're logging in with. ie. he may not be a member of netdev perhaps?
<ubottu> Relevant: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Diamondcite> Relevant: I think we use shell scripts not batch scripts.. but close enough?
<LAcan> BlueEagle, im using my regular admin account... not root
<andre_pl_> Relevant: no such thing as a batch script in linux-land, we have shell scripts, and you call them by typing their name or full path
<Relevant> Oh sorry,
<Relevant> im on thr wrong channel
<Diamondcite> Relevant: Scripts should work like regular executables assuming they have execute permission, or you can try to do something like "sh /path/to/script"
<Relevant> Im really sorry about that :)
<lorenz> greetings, I have tAtheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Networkrouble with my wifi card
<andre_pl_> haha
<lorenz> How do I get it to load
<ali1234> my notify-osd is only showing notifications with important critical. what would cause that?
<andre_pl_> bash/batch coincidence?
<jakubo> hi, i got trouble with sound. Sound (i think Pulse) crashes and leaves the system in a strage state of not rebooting softly but only the hard way
<Diamondcite> lorenz: If you do an lsmod, to you see ath5k    ?
<BlueEagle> LAcan: What does /var/log/messages say when you attempt to start nm-applet ?
<dissrom> hello!
<LAcan> BlueEagle, nm, got it fixed, ty! autorun is /home/uname/.config/autorun ya?
<r1za> ура
<hoey> hi
<r1za> есть Русские??
<BlueEagle> LAcan: I have no knowledg of the purpous of that file.
<r1za> q mans
<LAcan> kk
<lorenz> Diamondcite,  http://pastebin.com/Fkrx2r9E
<jakubo> my system is 64 bit 11.04
<cyberfrog> so, what's the easiest way to take the desktop/gui configuration changes made to it and apply those to another ubuntu system?
<r1za> если есть на канале русские помогите в в ЛС
<cyberfrog> without imaging the disk
<guntbert> !ru | r1za
<ubottu> r1za: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BlueEagle> LAcan: According to google ~/.config/Autostart is more likely your target.
<lorenz> Diamondcite,
<Diamondcite> lorenz: How is your wifi NOT working, everything seems proper
<LAcan> ty ty!
<lorenz> you there?
<lorenz> Diamondcite, the blue light is on, but not showing wifi signals
<Diamondcite> lorenz: Game in the foreground, so I'm distracted =P
<fishhat> yo..!!!
<Diamondcite> lorenz: So you don't see any networks in network manager? What does it say instead?
<lorenz> nothing
<Diamondcite> lorenz: If you right click the Network icon, what do you see under "Enable networking" ?
<fishhat> i dislike facebook for some reason..
<guntbert> !ot | fishhat
<ubottu> fishhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lorenz> Diamondcite, wireless networks is greyed over
<abu-bakr> Hi folks :)
<Diamondcite> lorenz: So no option to enable it?
<Diamondcite> lorenz: Did wifi ever work before?
<lorenz> yes
<guntbert> hi abu-bakr,  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<abu-bakr> First time on here but I have been using Ubuntu for a couple of years.. I have a question about the latest update
<lorenz> Diamondcite, but after an update it stopped
<abu-bakr> yes guntbert thats kind of you
<abu-bakr> i do
<lorenz> Diamondcite, enable wireless is greyed over
<abu-bakr> not too difficult a question for my first time on the channel i hope
<Diamondcite> lorenz: If you are using 11.04.. I can;t help since I haven't updated yet x.x .. all I can see if look in /var/log/messages and see if something relavent is showing, Normally a reboot should fix everything...
<guntbert> abu-bakr: just ask it, if anyone knows the answer they will say so
<r1za> я забанен на русском канале поэтоу прошу помощи тут
<andre_pl_> abu-bakr: since you're new, I'll give you a tip. "just ask"
<abu-bakr> I just want to know where the 'Dictionary lookup' tool for the top panel has gone ..
<jakubo> anyone ideas for sound trouble?
<Guest59407> hi all, running 10.1 and going through the nvidia manual driver install. Can't local xorg.conf or restricted modules file. Where are these?
<Guest59407> 10.10
<lorenz> Diamondcite, how do I show you /var/log/messages
<abu-bakr> it was available in 10.10 and removed in 11.04
<Juest> Guest59407: try do the nvidia install as root
<Diamondcite> lorenz: it's a very large file.. not sure if it's wise to pastebin it..
<Juest> do sudo sh and then try to use nvidia config
<Guest59407> Juest, I've got some configuration to do prior to that unless running the nvidia install will handle the config changes for me
<lorenz> Diamondcithttp://pastebin.com/gBQ6mXGHe,
<jakubo> maybe another problem anyone can help me on: my p54pci wifi card doenst work anymore... it has problems connecting to the router and finds only 2 ssids out of 15
<abu-bakr> *Thanks guys
<Diamondcite> lorenz: Invalid link
<lorenz> Diamondcite, you are right, it is a large file
<JoeMofknDotGTab|> I accidentally disabled the launcher all I have is just a background. Can't see any icons
<Juest> Guest59407: just run it as root, it will do the whole config based on your input
<lorenz> I am scrolling and scrolling--is there a way to isolate logs pertaining to wifi?
<BlueEagle> ls
<BlueEagle> oops.. wrong window. :)
<lorenz> Diamondcite,  I am scrolling and scrolling--is there a way to isolate logs pertaining to wifi?
<Diamondcite> lorenz: I.. don't remember...
<rcmaehl> what systemlog does firestarter read?
<rcmaehl> and why doesn't it exist
<Guest59407> Juis the manual install on the ubuntest, u site out of date?
<Diamondcite> lorenz: tail -n 200 /var/log/messages       would give the last 200 lines
<Guest59407> Juest see previous post
<Juest> umm
<brian_lim> joe; what do you mean you can't see any icons
<Juest> idk then
<lorenz> Diamondcite, http://pastebin.com/KHHTvs8H
<fisch246> alright so the b43 driver is not longer supported by the linux kernel... only the STA driver, which supposedly supports my card, but it never works... so is there a way to get an older kernel for 11.04?
<fisch246> s/not/no
<BlueEagle> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<jakubo> for me the b43 driver works well
<lorenz> Diamondcite, didja get it?
<jakubo> on the laptop
<jamil_1> is it possible to show multiple icons for multipe instance of an application in the side bar ? e.g multiple icons for multiple pdf docs
<Diamondcite> lorenz: I don't see anything relating to the network x.x
<fisch246> jakubo: same here, but they don't support that driver anymore
<jakubo> have you tried with fwcutter and stuff?
<JoeMofknDotGTab|> Brian I tried to change a couple compiz settings and when I got back to home screen no icons date time or anything
<fisch246> jakubo: well b43 currently isn't even showing up in the list
<jakubo> fisch246: lemme see
<abu-bakr> I just want to know where the 'Dictionary lookup' tool for the top panel has gone ..
<abu-bakr> it was available in 10.10 and removed in 11.04
<abu-bakr> ?
<r1za> да ешкарала че тут русских нету? я не верю)
<jakubo> fisch246: i got packages: firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter istalled
<fisch246> jakubo: any idea how to get b43 back?
<crash1hd> what is the best / easiest way to sync my windows and ubuntu desktop folders on the same machine
<jakubo> fisch246: is there a package firmware-b43-installer in synaptic?
<fisch246> o is that the name of it?
<soreau> ! samba | crash1hd
<ubottu> crash1hd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jakubo> yup
<soreau> ! broadcom | fisch246
<ubottu> fisch246: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coachj> hello. if I am running ubuntu 11.4 off a live CD where does an app I install install to?
<trism> abu-bakr: it is still there in Ubuntu Classic mode, just need to install gnome-dictionary, then log out/back in and you can add it to the panel
<ActionParsnip> coachj: the ram drive the livecd is running in
<trism> abu-bakr: it won't work in unity though because the unity panel isn't a gnome-panel and doesn't support applets
<industrial> I think my upgrade to GNOME 3 went wrong; My theme changed to clearlooks but when I try to login with GNOME 3 instead of Ubuntu it goes black but then back to login. If I log in with Ubuntu Classic I get gnome 2. I did an apt-get upate and upgrade after adding the GNOME 3 PPA.
<abu-bakr> thanks trism
<fisch246> jakubo: yea there is
<soreau> coachj: The entire system is running in memory, so it installs to the filesystem it's using in RAM
<abu-bakr> i have used the unity panel for a day or so .. would like to use it more but I think the lack of applets is a problem for me at least
<coachj> ActionParsnip: so it doesnt touch my HD?
<jakubo> try to get it installed or look on the just posted manual first ;)
<ActionParsnip> coachj: none at all
<crash1hd> soreau, I know how to access the windows partition but I was wondering the easiest way of duplicating the desktop folder
<abu-bakr> it should have the option to have the panel available to add
<soreau> crash1hd: Maybe rsync? not sure
<coachj> ActionParsnip: is there a way to save setting to a thumb drive
<crash1hd> soreau, ok just wondering cause I have heard of other ways :)
<soreau> coachj: Save what setting?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: you can mount /home to an external storage and your settings for apps will be stored. You will need to remount it each time
<LS1> anyone here use a 300Mbps wireless N router? just curious what kind of transfer rates you average on a LAN with WPA/WPA2 encrryption on?
<Peanut> Hi, I'm trying to create a big raid5 with mdadm, 20 disks (of which one spare) but mdadm seems to get confused and only makes a 19 disk array with 2 spares and a 'missing' disk. Is anyone familiar with mdadm?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: you can alternatively make a persistent usb install and updates and changes will stick
<jakubo> LS1 yeah
<coachj> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<coachj> soreau: thank you you too
<abu-bakr> ok thanks installed
<coachj> ActionParsnip: I assume that would take a usb device of at keast 2 gb
<coachj> *least
<abu-bakr> trism: ok thanks but..
<ActionParsnip> coachj: the persistent usb isn;t made with usb-creator
<crash1hd> is there a way to redirect the desktop folder?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: you can make a live USB with 1Gb
<trism> abu-bakr: you may need to log out, then back in before it will appear in the add applet dialog
<abu-bakr> trism: installed it but i would like to have the search box on the panel - how do i add it?
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: move the folder, then create a symlink
<abu-bakr> trism: oic
<trism> abu-bakr: right click/add to panel
<coachj> ActionParsnip: then the remaining space can be used to store settings, apps, etc..?
<abu-bakr> trism: that's fantastic.. i'll log out now and try it .. will let you know in a bit
<Dmole> "E: Package postgresql-8.3 has no installation candidate" help?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: sure, you can set the rest of the space to be for storage
<fisch246> jakubo: i had to use the lphhy version
<coachj> ActionParsnip: cool thks
<ocb>  /j #quizzen
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, I was wondering that or mount bind?
<jakubo> fisch246: does it work now?
<fisch246> jakubo: i also have fwcutter
<ActionParsnip> crash1hd: symlink is far easier
<Wizek> hi there
<crash1hd> ActionParsnip, ok thanks :)
<jakubo> fisch246: actually it was one of the first things i did after installing 11.04 alpha 2 XD
<Wizek> Is there a way to get libqt4-multimedia for Ubuntu Natty?
<industrial> I think my upgrade to GNOME 3 went wrong; My theme changed to clearlooks but when I try to login with GNOME 3 instead of Ubuntu it goes black but then back to login. If I log in with Ubuntu Classic I get gnome 2. I did an apt-get upate and upgrade after adding the GNOME 3 PPA.
<Wizek> it seems to be an obsolete package
<ActionParsnip> !info libqt4-multimedia
<ubottu> Package libqt4-multimedia does not exist in natty
<jakubo> so still noone to fix my sound problems?
<abu-bakr> trism: many thanks! thats done the trick
<trism> abu-bakr: you're welcome
<ActionParsnip> industrial: gnome3 isn't supported ere
<BlueEagle> industrial: What does you log file say?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<abu-bakr> trism: now.. :P any idea how I can get tomboy notes to stay in the online mode on the notifications panel?
<ActionParsnip> Wizek: which version?
<go8765> help me please with my sound.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/604943/
<ActionParsnip> go8765: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<abu-bakr> trism: i'm curious, are you a more hands on developer or just an ubuntu junkie or linux tech??
<BlueEagle> go8765: Do you have an integrated sound card that has been active but no longer is?
<go8765> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604960/
<ActionParsnip> go8765: select YES to upload
<Wizek> ActionParsnip: The one that is required by http://collabshot.com/ . I think that's 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu5.2
<Dmole> so upgrading 8.04 to 10.04 throws out all your data with no hope of recovery?
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: should be ok, your backups will save your data
<patrick> is gnome 3 supported in here?
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: only if the backups were dumps :(
<go8765> BlueEagle, im sorry, my english i bed... a nd i dont understant what mean - that has been active but no longer is?
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: how do you mean "dumps"?
<zvacet> !ask | patric
<ubottu> patric: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<go8765> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604961/
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: all I have is a cold copy of the files not an sql dump.
<BlueEagle> go8765: Exactly. I had some issues when I got a new soundcard and deactivated the integrated card. Seems as if linux got confused when attempting to find the right card.
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: why don't you have a digital backup?
<driftkidd> is there a working way to get gnome3 working on ubuntu 11.04?
<fisch246> jakubo: alright back... i'm using b43, but i still have connection problems... i can connect, but i can't upload
<go8765> BlueEagle, i have only integrated sound card
<fisch246> jakubo: which was my problem earlier
<zvacet> driftkidd: you can try to add ppa
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: yes I have a backup but pg_upgradecluster needs the old version installed and it's no longer in the repos
<go8765> BlueEagle, and virtual sound card virtmidi....
<driftkidd> well, so far every time i added it, it then crashed and upon reboot it just black screened.
<BlueEagle> go8765: Then I will have to leave you in the capable hands of ActionParsnip. :)
<zvacet> driftkidd: because ppa is experimental ( I think they call that name)
<Wizek> ActionParsnip: Was that good info about version?
<ActionParsnip> Wizek: can't find a ppa for it, sorry
<ActionParsnip> !info alsa-base maverick
<ubottu> alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.23+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 308 kB, installed size 512 kB
<go8765> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: did you add a ppa to get a later version of alsa? maverick uses 1.0.23, you have 1.0.24.....
<go8765> ActionParsnip, yes
<mongy> ActionParsnip, what distro/DE do you use? out of curiousity
<ActionParsnip> mongy: several and several
<go8765> ActionParsnip, delete it?
<zvacet> ActionParsnip: lubuntu is one of them isn´t it?
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: you are not being helpful in the slightest
<ActionParsnip> go8765: you may need to add: options snd-hda-intel model=auto   in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<fizyplankton> what is the equivelent of "apt-get install" for macs? does anyone know?
<jrib> fizyplankton: ask the mac channel :)
<macs> fizyplankton yes there aint one...
<fizyplankton> jrib: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: you may be able to get your data using livecd to access the data. I suggest you review your backup regime. If you had a backup you wouldn't have any issue. Your drive motor may randomly fail, then you would have a REAL issue but it can and DOES happen
<Dmole> fizyplankton: google fink
<ActionParsnip> fizyplankton: ask in a mac channel
<go8765> ActionParsnip, where i need to add this?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: read what I wrote....
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: are you a bot, you seem to be answering questions completely unrelated to my problem
<go8765> ActionParsnip, i mean - in the end of file?
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: you are worried about your data. I gave you a way to get it back, you can then do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> go8765: yes at the end of the file is fine
<Dmole> fizyplankton: #osx
<ActionParsnip> mongy: I use puppy on my torrent server and gentoo on my samba and backup server. My laptop runs xpud and ubuntu
<Dmole> fizyplankton: #OSX
<ActionParsnip> mongy: gentoo system has no DE, puppy uses openbox (whatever is default), Ubuntu using gome+unity. Xpud uses plate UI
<go8765> ActionParsnip, and what now?
<mongy> ActionParsnip, ok, cool.  I'm going back to maverick on my laptop.  natty is just a buggy mess.
<ActionParsnip> go8765: save the new file, close gedit and reboot to test
<Dmole> ActionParsnip:no I'm not conserned about my data I'm want to upgrade it to make it work after the OS/RDBMS upgrade
<ActionParsnip> mongy: its very new so there are still issues
<mongy> ActionParsnip, even classic desktop....
<go8765> ActionParsnip, thanks) i go reboot
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: some users have issues after upgrades. I always clean install personally. Maybe someone else can advise
<MonkeyDust> mongy: you can use Ubuntu Classic, no effects
<jakubo> fisch246: hmm im sry, im a noob myself, this is as far as i could help
<mongy> just too many things to list that are broken in comparison to 10.xx.  usb drives wont automount, every cd/dvd I burn I then try to insert and wont mount, has sense errors, compiz randomly forgets it exists, no edge+click settings work in compiz..I could go on.
<go8765> ActionParsnip, the same
<mongy> MonkeyDust, I am using classic now, its still not a patch on my 10.10 setup.
<lorenz> greetings fellow ubuntu users...my wifi is down and am not sure how to get it going again since I upgraded to 11.
<go8765> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604965/
<lorenz> The wifi icon is red instead ob blue : - ( and when I look to enable wireless, the section is greyed over
<ActionParsnip> go8765: hmmm, I don't have a ~/.bash_profile file, I suggest you delete that line you added.
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: yah I know ubuntu never upgrades right, but regardless I'm looking for help with it .
<ugarit> I successfully installed 10.10 on a dell latitude e6410 laptop, but wifi is not recognized.  How do  I resolve this?
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: you better not say "just use windows"
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: i never say that
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: its ridiculaous and not constructive in any way
<go8765> ActionParsnip, how can i fix it?
<seanforness> hi
<zvacet> Dmole: if ti is possible back up your files and do upgrade with alternate cd that way you can do clean install if something goes wrong
<lorenz> my wifi is Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lorenz> Perhaps it is blacklisted?
<Flannel> Dmole: Lucid has postgres 8.4, do you know what package is asking for 8.3?
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: like our conversation thus far (no offense) but someone somewhere in ubuntu desided to upgrade the app without upgrading the data, I'm looking for a solution, you  don't seem to know of one~
<ugarit> I successfully installed 10.10 on a dell latitude e6410 laptop, but wifi is not recognized.  How do  I resolve this?
<Dmole> Flannel: I upgraded from 8.04...
<Relevant> Anyone good with windows batch scripting?
<jrib> Relevant: I don't see what that has to do with #ubuntu
<qin> Relevant: /topic ?
<Flannel> Dmole: Aye, using do-release-upgrade?
<Dmole> Flannel: the upgrade instructions say to just install both versions but I see no way of doing that.
<tsmann> Anyone want to talk about Unity?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: not sure but keep that alsa-info link, its handy
<jrib> tsmann: if it's about support, just ask! :)  For other discussions, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Flannel> Dmole: Which upgrade instructions?
<ActionParsnip> Relevant: this is ubuntu support, try in ##windows
<Dmole> Flannel: yes (I was asking for trouble apparently )
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: could log a bug
<tsmann> Thank you. I use IRC very little.
<Dmole> ActionParsnip: what?
<Flannel> Dmole: Ignore him.  Which upgrade instructions?
<go8765> ActionParsnip, i cand understand the last message....
<ActionParsnip> Dmole: the upgrade caused the issue and should be smooth, you should report the bug
<Dmole> Flannel: the do-release-upgrade instructions are incomplete/incompletable
<seanforness> so is there a good driver for intel hd based comps
<ActionParsnip> go8765: keep this link: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=1c2cf2f6d209ad1eec406a6ede784688aeace308
<Flannel> Dmole: Where are you seeing these instructions?  Did the utility itself prompt you?
<Dmole> Flannel: yes
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: yes, intel make open source drivers for intel chips which work well
<osse> Are a lot of questions asked during the upgrade process from 10.10 to 11.04? I was wondering if I could leave while the upgrade is running, so it would be nice if all the questions are asked near the beginning or the end
<Dmole> Flannel: "If you want to upgrade the 8.3/main cluster, you need to remove the already existing 8.4 cluster (pg_dropcluster --stop 8.4 main, see manpage for details)." is not doable
<Flannel> Dmole: Ah, interesting.  Especially considering there's no mention of it anywhere else.  What does it say to do? Thanks
<MarkSS> How do I change the owner and group on a folder when it has a padlock?
<Flannel> Dmole: why is it not doable?  That file is in postgresql-common, which does exist. (What error, etc)?
<jrib> !permissions > MarkSS
<ubottu> MarkSS, please see my private message
<darkorical> Im looking forsomeone who knows about v/mgetty or an alternative for use as a voicemail / fax
<MarcoPau> hi, I'm on lucid and wanted to upgrade directly to natty, but update-manager will go for maverick instead. any hint?
<Dmole> Flannel: it's a really shot message saying to use pg_upgradecluster but I can't do that because it needs the old version to do so (I think)
<jrib> MarcoPau: you can't skip maverick
<Flannel> Dmole: Actually, looking at the requirements of 8.3 (in Hardy repos), it appears that you should be able to add those repos and install 8.3 just fine.
<seanforness> so i got some drivers but how do i install them?
<Flannel> Dmole: You'll need to install postgresql-client-8.3 and postgresql-8.3, both are available from the hardy-security repo
<go8765> ActionParsnip, and what i nedd to do with this link?
<Flannel> Dmole: But looking at dependencies only, it appears that's workable.
<Dmole> Flannel: cool, but would it install beside the 8.4 cleanly or overwrite shared files?
<ActionParsnip> go8765: when you ask later, you can give that link as that is your sound information
<Flannel> Dmole: Looks like all the files are in an 8.3 folder (presumably the 8.4 files would be in an 8.4 folder).  I wouldn't run with it that way long term, but it should work long enough for you to grab your DBs
<Flannel> Dmole: You'll get an error message if it's trying to overwrite anything, by the way.
<go8765> ActionParsnip, and what?
<Dmole> Flannel: thanks I'll look about for the right redo to add...
<ActionParsnip> go8765: that's it. I can't help but using that link in future will help others to help you.....
<jakubo> ok... something for devs... if one closes a program and cannot open it afterwards something is wrong....
<Dmole> Flannel: *repo
<ActionParsnip> go8765: or you can use the model to maybe find guides
<Flannel> Dmole: just copy a line from your current sources.list, and make it hardy-security
<Dmole> Flannel: universe, or...
<Flannel> Dmole: Oh sorry, main.
<Dmole> Flannel: thanks testing....
<monty_hall> connecting to ubtunu 11 from remote terminal is flakey now.  Only initial desktop shown nothing more. how can I resolve this?
<monty_hall> Actually, I can manipulate the desktop if I'm sitting right next to the remote machines monitor.
<Dmole> Flannel: "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted"
<monty_hall> but remote desktop viewer desktop is basically frozen.
<jakubo> can anyone help me with my sound problem? sound hangs: sometimes after 5 minutes sometimes after an hour and there is no dmesg message
<MarcoPau> jrib: didn't know that, thanks
<monty_hall> any way to disable all the flashy desktop effects?
<Flannel> Dmole: You don't need the restricted, but sure.
<go8765> ActionParsnip, ok. thanks for help)
<AzoteLogiko> #ubuntu-es
<seanforness> i still cant figure out how to install this graphics driver
<jakubo> seanforness: which one?
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: for what video chip?
<seanforness> intel
<jakubo> ?
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: intel make many chips, which MODEL please
<Intel_iX_> Intel doesn't make graphics chips do they?
<ActionParsnip> Intel_iX_: yes
<Intel_iX_> Which brand? Unless you count sandy bridge
<jakubo> Intel_iX_: they do
<ActionParsnip> Intel_iX_: this system has an: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<jakubo> Intel_iX_:laptop
<Intel_iX_> oh, never heard of that.
<Dmole> Flannel: conversion might take a while...  (thanks for the excellent help)
<go8765> BlueEagle, (ActionParsni) cant help me, may be you can?
<Flannel> Dmole: No problem
<ActionParsnip> Intel_iX_: also http://www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma950/index.htm
<afrodeity> this appears to have fixed many other issues I'm havving http://u8untu.blogetery.com/2011/05/08/fix-plymouth-in-natty/
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: what is the outpupt of: lspci | grep -i vga
<go8765> can anybody help me with my sound problem?
<jakubo> go8765: what is yours?
<go8765> jakubo, i have sound only in vlc and banshee
<seanforness> intel corparation core processor integrated graphics controller 9rev 120
<seanforness> (rev 12)
<Jasonn> What is the command to search the repos?
<Jasonn> like search for a keyword
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: is this in a laptop?
<seanforness> no desktop
<jakubo> go8765: hmm i got only sound for a couple of minutes and after that none at all and no way for a soft reboot...
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: is it branded?
<cybrhuman> go8765: what application is troubling you?
<seanforness> asus cg5275
<jakubo> go8765: i guess its Pulse but im not sure, as there is no report or message in dmesg
<jakubo> go8765: and why should it bother the reboot?
<go8765> jakubo, can i whrite in private?
<Intel_iX_> I'm getting "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected" for my radeon. ._.
<jakubo> go8765: sure go ahead
<go8765> cybrhuman, opera totem volti foobnix
<monty_hall> what happened to the visual effects tab in the appearance app.  I'm assuming it's been integrated but am not sure.
<froq> so does anyone know how to add system monitoring to a side menu on Gnome?
<froq> I want to add CPU, RAM & Temperature
<cybrhuman> go8765: could you open sound preferences?
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: ok so do you get a low res or do you get slow performance
<cybrhuman> go8765: there should be a tab there concerning programs which should show every program trying to play sound
<seanforness> i got fuzzy screen, performance is fine, just everthing is blurry
<lorenz> Greetings, my wifi is Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) is no longer operational after an upgrade to ubuntu 11
<ActionParsnip> seanforness: tried changing refresh rate in display properties?
<rros> why does php once in a while give me the following notice: "ps_files_cleanup_dir: opendir(/var/lib/php5) failed: Permission denied (13)"? I thought session garbage collection was disabled in debian/ubuntu and that session cleanup was handled by a cronjob
<seanforness> yup
<lorenz> "enable Wireless" is greyed over, thereby not giving me the option
<go8765> cybrhuman, i use openbox...
<industrial> Is it possible to downgrade all packages that are NEWER then the repo version?
<jakubo> industrial: i think you mean PPA Purge?
<industrial> yes
<go8765> cybrhuman, there is no problem in volume level from applications
<cyberfrog> so, what's the easiest way to take the desktop/gui configuration changes made to it and apply those to another ubuntu system?
<jakubo> industrial: its a package in synaptic go look forit
<industrial> k
<jr> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> cyberfrog: copy the hidden folders can restore them to the same place on the other OS, you will need to chown the files to the other user
<ActionParsnip> hi jr
<jr> sup
<ActionParsnip> jr: ubuntu support
<jr> lol
<daniel__> how would i reformat a wd passport?
<jr> i can try
<jr> anyone here
<jr> boring
<edwardthefma> hi jr
<jr> yo
<edwardthefma> :)
<jakubo> jr: bored? have a sound problem of mine ;)
<jr> wazzup jakubo
<ActionParsnip> daniel__: use gparted
 * edwardthefma allways has problems
<jakubo> my sound crashes
<jakubo> sometimes after 5 min sometimes 1hour
<jr> it can be ur sound card
<cybrhuman> go8765: I am at loss, but looking on google atm :(
<daniel__> ActionParnsip, can i get that via the terminal?
<jakubo> after the sound break i cannot reboot softly
<jr> or ur audio jack is bad
<jakubo> but have to hit the reset button
<jakubo> my audio jack is bad?
<jr> could be
<go8765> cybrhuman, sory... i dont understand last message...
<jakubo> what do you mean?
<jakubo> some short circuit?=
<jr> i mean u need a new sound card nigga
<jakubo> hmm... damn...
<jr> yup
<ugarit> my dell latitude e6410 laptop has i7 core processor, which iso image do I use for the 64 bit image?  the one labled as 64bit says that it's for the AMD processor
<jakubo> is there a way to find out for sure?
<Barnabas> jakubo, try a soldering iron before buing new hw though :-)
<afrodeity> rm .pulse && apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<Barnabas> jakubo, multimeter and a jack with two wires to test on
<jr> where all the females at
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: it will work on intel 64bit too
<cybrhuman> go8765: I don't know how to help you :(
<ugarit> ActionParsnip: thanks
<go8765> cybrhuman, ok. thanks)
<jakubo> and what am i expected to see?
<gabriel_> Hello people. I'm working on getting a separate x-screen going in Lubuntu  all I seem to be able to get is a single screen stretched across two monitors.
<Barnabas> jakubo, a multimeter has a circut test option (beeper) and you will be able to test to see if you have a bad circuit
<Barnabas> of cause it requires basic understanding of electronics
<ActionParsnip> gabriel_: which video chip
<gabriel_> Nvidia 260 GTX
<ActionParsnip> gabriel_: then nvidia-settings should do it
<jakubo> i have some trace message for aound pcm and stuff
<jakubo> wanna see it?
<Barnabas> jakubo, if its a hw issue how would it help?
<gabriel_> I get a black screen on the non-primary monitor with an X for a cursor
<gabriel_> or only twinview
<gskellig> how do i check power usage on my laptop in ubuntu?
<gabriel_> oh hey, what's Xinerama?
<ActionParsnip> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Coty91> It's total crap though...
<robo> hi: i upgraded to 11.04 and now I only have 4 virtual desktops. I can't figure out how to change it back to the 10 I originally had. Any ideas?
<someone235> can't chroot my partition
<jakubo> ok... ill save the trace, and see if the problem exists with older ubuntu cveriosn or the like
<someone235> sudo chroot /media/e5b1c3c8-46a3-41f5-877d-69fbd9b9ee50/ /bin/bash
<someone235> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<jakubo> good night
<dommer-> Does anyone here use mythbuntu on any of their comps?
<someone235> someone knows how can i fix it?
<gskellig> is there any way i can check power usage on my laptop
<dommer-> yes
<gskellig> like how many watts its using?
<dommer-> uhh, yeah?
<gabriel_> okay, going for reboot to check settings without Xinerama
<dommer-> you go to system and go to power settings
<Coty91> robo: use geod
<robo> Coty91, so I have to switch?
<Coty91> no
<Coty91> open terminal
<gskellig> power management?
<dommer-> ya
<robo> Coty91, then what?
<Coty91> type: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:geod/ppa-geod
<gabriel_> !metamode
<Coty91> and install geod
<dommer-> I switched to xubuntu so I don't exactly remember but that should be it
<gskellig> doesn't tell me how many watts its using
<someone235> somebody?
<gabriel_>  !meta mode
<dommer-> it hould...
<dommer-> should*
<gskellig> 3 tabs, AC power, Battery power, general
<robo> okay ty Coty91... but I don't want to have to install anything extra. I'd rather keep what i have and expand it to 10 desktops like i used to have
<Younder> gskellig, why do yo care. Is the Power management system messing up?
<gskellig> trying to get the best battery life out of my laptop
<gskellig> I would like to see how different settings change the power consumption
<gskellig> specefically i'm trying to turn off the nvidia graphics card on my laptop
<dommer-> well knowin ur watts isn't doin worth shit for ya
<dommer-> you just have a #
<gskellig> I have a switchable hybrid graphics card. and BOTH are currently enabled, but i'm only using the intel one
<dommer-> not access to the battery itself
<gskellig> the nvidia one is turned on and taking power
<Younder> gskellig, Well GPU costs. so does back lighting
<Coty91> robo: it's a small program
<Coty91> robo: takes almost no space
<gskellig> i have two gpu's and i'm only using one
<gskellig> but both are turned on
<dommer-> volume, light, cpu, graphics, usb, etc...
<LAcan> how can I tell which cards SAMBA is bound to?
<gskellig> i know
<robo> Coty91, I just don't like enabling 3rd party repos unless I really know what I'm doing. Since I don't I'd rather not :-)
<gskellig> It would just be very useful for me in more ways than one to see how much electricity my laptop is using
<gskellig> does anybody know how to do that?
<dommer-> boy am I glad I have the laptop I do.  I can turn all that off >:P
<quarksalber> LAcan: you mean your mount or your share?
<gskellig> your laptop has two graphics cards?
<trism> gskellig: gnome-power-statistics maybe?
<robo> Coty91, I found the answer. Install ccsm
<LAcan> quarksalber, no which interface the server is listening on/bound to...
<dommer-> no, my comp has the option panel to turn stuff off
<quarksalber> LAcan: check your smb.conf, there is a setting for it
<gskellig> thanks trism
<dommer-> usb's, w/e
<gskellig> now
<gskellig> does anybody have experience with hybrid graphics cards?
<bindi> Uh.. I changed Apache port in ports.conf and restarted.. now when I try to access it (correct ip and port), it says The requested url / could not be found. (or anything else) - wtf?
<gskellig> specefically nvidia
<LAcan> quarksalber, where is smb.conf located?
<quarksalber> LAcan: /etc/samba/smb.conf on my debian
<dommer-> I kinda do, hybrids, not too terrible much though
<quarksalber> LAcan: there is a section called #### networking #### with a line like this:    ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<Younder> gskellig, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/micromiser-power-saving-software-for-ubuntu-laptopsdesktopsservers.html
<HairyJohnson> How can someone find out if they have bluetooth in their computer? I've read through all my computer manuals online and it doesn't say anything. Also google wasn't helpful either.
<gskellig> thanks Younder
<gskellig> my specific problem is here though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1366605&page=7
<Younder> or use powertop
<quarksalber> HairyJohnson: in gnome, a bluetooth applet will appear in your notification area
<purpleposeidon> How can I change the number of virtual terminals created?
<HairyJohnson> even if nothing's connected?
<gskellig> yeah i've got powertop
<afrodeity> LAcan: also granola
<quarksalber> HairyJohnson: yes
<HairyJohnson> quarksalbe: Ok then looks like I don't have it. Thank you.
<LAcan> quarksalber, ya i see it, should it include my subnet ips? ie. 192.168.1.0/24?
<HairyJohnson> I'll have to get a bluetooth dongle.
<Nishishishi> Hello
<LAcan> quarksalber, can i tell it to bind to a network interface instead of an iprange?
<quarksalber> LAcan: if you want. you can use both information to restrict/allow access
<LAcan> quarksalber, id rather it just listened on one NIC
<LAcan> wlan1
<kingofswords> just increased windows partition in gparted and now doesnt boot...missing bootmgr...what do i do?
<quarksalber> LAcan: if the command "ifconfig wlan1" gives you a result, you can probably use it, yes
<quarksalber> kingofswords: update-grub
<soreau> On lucid after some updates I get this when trying to auto-tab-complete in gnome-terminal: "bash: warning: setlocale: LC_CTYPE: cannot change locale (en_US)"
<soreau> How to fix it?
<kingofswords> quarksalber, sorry i mean i cant boot into windows....
<kingofswords> ubuntu is fine
<quarksalber> kingofswords: this should fix it, too
<kingofswords> ahh..is it sudo update-grub?
<quarksalber> yes
<kingofswords> ok thanks
<quarksalber> try it ;)
<Magmalinux> if not sudo the upgrade won't work ;)
<kingofswords> ok so is it without sudo then?
<Magmalinux> all upgrades need root access :p
<kingofswords> ahhh i get you
<kingofswords> brb
<ushadu> Hey #ubuntu, I am thinking of buying a new camcorder, but I am worried about codecs. Will I be able to view and edit avchd without any hassle? Ubuntu 10.10 here.
<HugoCosta> hello
<ActionParsnip> ushadu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AVCHD
<HugoCosta> hello guys
<boxbeatsy> hi, how can i install ppa-purge on ubuntu maverick?
<ActionParsnip> hi HugoCosta
<Magmalinux> I prefered the 11.04 version of ubuntu :p
<nit-wit> boxbeatsy, ubuntu tweak has it
<ushadu> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but that article doesn't really tell me much, am I missing something?
<HugoCosta> I need an information about pdf manipulation with php
<Magmalinux> boxbeatsy install the soft ubuntu-tweak ;)
<boxbeatsy> nit-wit: cool, thansk
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<SiD> where do i email if i want ubuntu to make a package with ratbox-services revision 27188
<boxbeatsy> never heard of tweak before
<ActionParsnip> nit-wit: why bother: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/ppa-purge-added-to-official-ubuntu-1010.html
<SiD> as im too noob to make it myself:D
<quarksalber> ushadu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AVCHD#Editors
<kingofswords> right windows isnt in my boot list now
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, I did noyt know that I had just looked in synaptic and saw it.;)
<nit-wit> *not
<kingofswords> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: so to install it takes nothing more than: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge      no 3rd party nonsense needed
<quarksalber> kingofswords: can you mount and view your windows partition's files?
<Magmalinux> ubuntu-tweak have the option purge ppa etc ... ;)
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, now, now, now, that is rhetoric.;)
<Griz64> Hey Gang. Have an HP laptop here that has HDMI out although when connected to the tv, I get video to it fine, but not audio. Is there something specific I need to do to allow this?
<Barnabas> Griz64, nvidia or ati?
<introuble>  how sms are broadcasted by networks. can anyone send sms to cell phone without using a network's broadcast center number?
<boxbeatsy> ActionParsnip: when i try that, it tells me it can't find it though.  any idea why?
<Griz64> Barnabas, ati
<gskelling> argh
<Barnabas> Griz64, have not tried that, anyone else?
<gskelling> stupid nvidia card won't turn off
<quarksalber> kingofswords: can you mount and view your windows partition's files?
<ActionParsnip> !info ppa-purge maverick
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1+bzr53 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<ActionParsnip> boxbeatsy: make sure you have the universe repo enabled
<Griz64> (heavy sigh)
<kingofswords> hi
<quarksalber> kingofswords: can you mount and view your windows partition's files?
<kingofswords> yes
<Griz64> guess i'm back to googling and smacking the side of the thing. :-(
<ThatDudeButch> sup people
<ThatDudeButch> anyone on natty?
<kingofswords> im guessing the mbr got messed up or deleted when i decreased ubuntu partition and increased wins
<go8765> can anybody know how to fix - alsaconf: command not found
<ThatDudeButch> two crazy things after this upgarde to natty. 1. i have this long ass boot time with a blank purple screen.. over two or three minutes? wtf
<quarksalber> kingofswords: was replaced by grub, which chainloads the windows bootloader. please paste the output of sudo fdisk -l to pastebin.com
<Magmalinux> quarksalber windows is on system files -> host ;)
<kingofswords> ok
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: run:  dmesg | less     and read the text down, look for large gaps in tine on the left
<ThatDudeButch> 2. now when using any ftp client, i have no progress bars on uploading, no matter what i check or uncheck
<cppguy> how to disable internal wirless adapter?
<ThatDudeButch> anyone heard of this?
<Barnabas> ThatDudeButch, any funny msgs in dmesg or /var/log/messages?
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: looking
<Barnabas> ThatDudeButch, natty IS slower at booting than 10.10, but not that much
<introuble> how sms are broadcasted by networks. can anyone send sms to cell phone without using a network's broadcast center number? i think i mean how to setup own sms gateway and send sms to anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> introuble: you can setup a linux box as an SMS server if that's what you mean...
<Barnabas> introuble, you need to be a telecom vendor to do that
<ThatDudeButch> Barnabas: yeah
<kingofswords> quarksalber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/604983/
<ThatDudeButch> and the crazy all purple screen?
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: theres no big gaps
<quarksalber> introuble: http://gnumonks.org/~laforge/weblog/gsm/
<Matisse> hi
<Barnabas> ThatDudeButch, it should not take 3 mins
<Barnabas> no way
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: strange, not even one near the diskcoming up?
<Barnabas> but a bit longer than 10.10
<Matisse> where does the (adobe) flashplayer-plugin put the buffered video data?
<Barnabas> we are talking seconds longer
<ThatDudeButch> ActionParsnip: dont think so
<ThatDudeButch> cant pastie it obviously
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, in order to send SMS'es over IP to other telecom vendors, you need to have an agreement with those though
<ActionParsnip> ThatDudeButch: sure you can, run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit     what is the url output?
<ThatDudeButch> i think this prebuilt hates anything other than a preinstalled w7 build
<Jasonn> ActionParsnip: How do I do a repo keyword search from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: you connect a mobile phone to the system running as an sms server
<ThatDudeButch> regualr live cds dont even detect root filesystem cause of hardware raid
<Magmalinux> matisse the flash player plugin 64bits beta is on the logiteque ubuntu ;)
<JoeMofknDotGTab|> Hey guys I changed a few things I compiz and now my desktop is blank and I can't access any apps or files is there a way to fix without losing data
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: apt-cache search something
<Barnabas> ActionParsnip, then you pay for the sms's sent ...
<ActionParsnip> Jasonn: you can even grep the output to make it more useful
<ActionParsnip> Barnabas: yes....
<quarksalber> kingofswords: add the boot flag to your windows partition with gparted. first try the one you resized. sudo update-grub after that. the output of sudo update-grub will show you the operating systems which can be booted including windows
<cppguy> dudes how to disable internal wireless adapter while keeping external active PLEASE
<kingofswords> ok
<Matisse> Magmalinux, ?
<go8765> can anybody  help me with my sound?
<kingofswords> do i need gparted live cd?
<qin> cppguy: sudo ifdown wlan0?
<quarksalber> kingofswords: no
<quarksalber> cppguy: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<fr00g> Can anybody help me with compiz? WHen I start it, the only window decorations are transparent
<fr00g> The title bar is transparent with a shadow, that's it
<kingofswords> quarksalber,  update grub didnt show windows
<Matisse> where does (adobe) flashplayer-plugin put the buffered video data? some time ago, you could find videos in /tmp ...
<Magmalinux> i used ubuntu-tweak for installing my software ;)
<cppguy> no it dint work
<kingofswords> quarksalber,  brb reboot to check
<cppguy> i still able to connect throughout old one
<quarksalber> cppguy: sudo ifconfig wlan1 down
<qin> cppguy: Can you paste output of your: lsusb and ifconfig and iwconfig to paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu 2012-04-30
<justin88> does anyone know how to make the wallpaper in 12.04 not switch in the login screen ?
<acmeinc1> is there anyway to disable the double logging that anyone knows of?
<jagginess> acmeinc1, you mean auto-login?
<peter12355> hi i get #failed (VM used: java-6-openjdk).# when installing something and i cant uninstall openjdk
<Dade> I have a few SSL Virtualhosts and they work fine until I restart the box. Then all of the SSL virtualhosts point to the directory listed in default-ssl. If I restart Apache2 service manually everything works as intended. any ideas?
<jagginess> (ya there's a way to disable autologin)
<acmeinc1> jaggi: no, i guess you missed my original message.
<scar3crow> I am having serious problems with syncing my ubuntu one cloud folder....
<peter12355> hi i get #failed (VM used: java-6-openjdk).# when installing something and i cant uninstall openjdk
<vitor-br> someone is having problems that unity does not load at login?
<YBinnenweg_> Hello
<justin88> my ubuntu one is syncing really slow too scar3crow
<scar3crow> peter12355: sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<darren> Hello
<darren> Anyone having unity3d lagging problems :D?
<YBinnenweg_> Guys I am having problems with wifi on Ubuntu 12.04 & 11.10. When I connect to my own router I can't access the internet, not even ping to facebook or google. When I connect to the wireless internet connection of my neighbours(shhh) it works just fine. Can anyone help me? I am currently running ubuntu 12.04
<YBinnenweg_> 12.04 LTS *
<xzhe> hey, can someone tell me if its possible to use unity and smth other? or unity allow to have 2nd bar (bottom gnome like) and i'd like it to work like this: i have few apps that are usially a single instance or not more than 3 - these could be started and be visible on unity bar (by default all) - but i'd like to have few apps that should be visible on that gnome-like panel (i coulkd specify
<xzhe> which ones) - these should be visible only on that gnome panel - not unity - why? i have alot instances running of these tools
<YBinnenweg_> Also my wireless connection works just fine in 2 different windows installations, and on my android smartphone.
<ClintSp> Hey guys.  Did an upgrade to precise from lucid.  After the upgrade my GDM login manager was replace with unity-greeter.  Unity-greeter does not list the user I commonly use.  It lists "Guest" and "Samba User", but not my user "clint".  Ideas?
<Vonhinten> hmm, grabbed a brand new iso, still getting initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Vonhinten> not using USB 3.0
<Jordan_U> YBinnenweg_: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 from your own Wireless network?
<YBinnenweg_> Jordan_U: let me check, brb
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 12.04 clean install. Boot was hanging with a grub rescue error so I just installed 12.04 now it is  hanging at Verifying DMI pool
<YBinnenweg> Jordan_u nope I can't ping to 8.8.8.8
<kel_> YBinnenweg_ does it work for any other system in your house?
<kel_> like windows?
<YBinnenweg> Yep
<YBinnenweg> Every windows computer here, and all android devices
<kel_> ip addressing problem...
<kel_> disconnect the router and reset it....
<kel_> ?
<Jordan_U> YBinnenweg: What is the output of "ifconfig" and "route -n"?
<kel_> know that basic but still
<darren> Can you ping 127.0.0.1 :o?
<qwd> Can someone confirm that the encrypt option doesn't appear in the menu when right clicking a file in 12.04? Seems like an obvious bug.
<YBinnenweg> Jordan_U pastebin.com/paE5GtKc
<ztag100> what is the channel for polling?
<Jordan_U> !poll | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<YBinnenweg> Darren, yes I can
<nmittal_> in 12.04 how do i make sure that "compiz --replace ccp" is run every time i login
<Iron> I have done the following: installed ubuntu 12.04b on a usb flash drive trough VirtualBox and then booted on a notebook with a faulty HD, the problem is that it does not seem to properly recognize the drivers, how could I rescan the hardware in order to readapt the system to the new hardware?
<MadRabbit320> hi all, d/l'ed, burned 12.04; it loads on my desktop, but I can't get it online (hardwired). I put in my network name & pw for my network, but it won't go.  Is there a certain tab or something I need to use? thnx.
<Fyodorovna> nmittal_, out of curiosity why?
<ApocGoD> Can anyone help me?
<nmittal_> Fyodorovna, i need compiz running :)
<daftykins> !ask | ApocGoD
<ubottu> ApocGoD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 12.04 clean install. Boot was hanging with a grub rescue error so I just installed 12.04 now it is  hanging at Verifying DMI pool
<gaelfx> MadRabbit320: what type of password does your network have?
<nmittal_> Fyodorovna, do i get the effects like wobbly windows/desktop cube as soon as i login
<ApocGoD> Sorry, did that earlier and got no response.
<daftykins> ah yes
<itaylor57>  just
<Jordan_U> ApocGoD: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<daftykins> ApocGoD: wow, not seen the "Verifying DMI pool data..." line in years. that would suggest GRUB has failed to install, is there something special about your hard disk setup / config?
<MadRabbit320> wpa2 personal
<YBinnenweg> Jordan_U did you receive my pastebin link?
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. ON a fresh 12.04 install; I'm trying to install the brother mfc-490cw drivers. I'm following the steps given at brother.com and the first one is to issue the "sudo aa-complain cupsd" command, but when I do I get"sudo: aa-complain: command not found" What am I suposed to do? TIA!
<ApocGoD> I had two hard drives, removed the secondary one which sent me on the grub recovery issue.
<daftykins> ApocGoD: is it an old PATA system?
<Fyodorovna> nmittal_, should run automatically but you could put that in startup applications as a command and name it what you want. The cube etc should run if setup in the auto start or you command generally run without the ccp
<Jordan_U> YBinnenweg: Yes. Can you try "ping 192.168.178.1"?
<Fyodorovna> s/you/tour
<YBinnenweg> Nope
<Fyodorovna> your
<YBinnenweg> Doesn't work
<ApocGoD_> I had a primary and secondary drive with Ubuntu installed on the primary.
<nmittal_> Fyodorovna, thanks.. let me try that
<daftykins> ApocGoD: but are they SATA or PATA?
<ApocGoD_> Removed the secondary which caused the grub error, so I formatted and installed 12.04
<ApocGoD_> SATA
<daftykins> ok
<ApocGoD_> Now im stuck at the pool screen
<Jordan_U> ApocGoD: Do you currently have more than one hard drive?
<chull2058> Greetings Channel, is there anyone who might be able to help me figure out why a certain theme will not work on my system?
<daftykins> Jordan_U: look up
<Fyodorovna> nmittal_, no problem.
<ApocGoD_> There is only a single drive installed now.
<Jordan_U> ApocGoD: If you look through your BIOS menus does the BIOS list this drive?
<daftykins> ApocGoD: i can understand it going to rescue before, but after a reinstall with only the one in that's plain odd
<ApocGoD_> It lists the single drive, a 440gb SATA
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ApocGoD
<ubottu> ApocGoD: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ApocGoD_> I reset all my BIOS options to default, no change.
<Iron_> I got dc'ed: reanswering
<Iron_> I have done the following: installed ubuntu 12.04b on a usb flash drive trough VirtualBox and then booted on a notebook with a faulty HD, the problem is that it does not seem to properly recognize the drivers, how could I rescan the hardware in order to readapt the system to the new hardware?
<ApocGoD_> How am I supposed to run the script if I can't get the computer to turn on?
<newbie_ubuntu> L3top:sorry, i get go now, see u in hours later
<Jordan_U> Iron_: What are the actual symptoms you're seeing?
<Fyodorovna> Iron_, a full install?
<YBinnenweg> Jordan_U no I can't ping to 192.168.178.1
<Iron_> Jordan_U: well, it does not detect the prop wlan drivers and as I plug in the ethernet cable, it gets the IP and all, but does not navigate to nor ping any host
<darren> YBinnenweg: Can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<Iron_> Fyodorovna: yes
<YBinnenweg> Darren, yes I can
<Jordan_U> Iron_: Have you tried the Additional Drivers utility?
<ApocGoD_> How am I supposed to run the script if I can't get the computer to turn on?
<Jordan_U> darren: YBinnenweg: That's bizarre, given that according to the ifconfig output that's on a different network.
<Iron_> Well, I tryied to install on the notebook itself, but the installer cracks when reading the partitions
<celthunder> ApocGoD_: whats the issue with your system turning on? sorry just got here
<MadRabbit320> gaelfx== WPA2 personal is the answer I hope you want...
<Fyodorovna> ApocGoD_, on a live cd
<Demnogonis> good evening
<darren> 127.0.0.1 is a loopback address.
<Iron_> I don't have the tools to get the HD off it and besides, it still can read a data partition it has
<Demnogonis> does anyone know a good channel for java developers?
<ApocGoD_> celthunder: I'm having an issue getting past the Verifying DMI pool screen after installing 12.04
<Jordan_U> darren: D'OH, of course.
<darren> :(
<ApocGoD_> One moment, starting via USB drive.
<MonkeyDust> Demnogonis  #java
<YBinnenweg> Under networksettings it gets an ip adres and DNS server though =/
<Fyodorovna> ApocGoD_, the script name has changed so the links here a good but the command is incorrect. download the script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<Demnogonis> invitation required :(
<MonkeyDust> Demnogonis  i just entered without invitation
<ApocGoD_> Ok, thankis
<Demnogonis> hm...
<Iron_> Jordan_U: yes, it does not recognize any additional drivers
<cyphase> ooh, UDS is in oakland
<cyphase> i might go just for fun
<Iron_> Jordan_U: it's tricky
<Jordan_U> For some readon my $PATH doesn't contain /sbin/, /usr/sbin/, /usr/local/sbin/ etc. I know I can add them back in .profile, but why are they not there to begin with?
<Jordan_U> Iron_: That has nothing to do with your having initially installed Ubuntu in a VM. That just means that the drivers aren't available :(
<celthunder> ApocGoD_: change your kernel?
<Iron_> Jordan_U: it works flawlessly on the livecd
<ApocGoD_> celthunder: I have no idea how to do that.
<Iron_> !sad
<celthunder> Jordan_U: how did you add the user?
<celthunder> Jordan_U: what shell are you using?
<Jordan_U> celthunder: It's the user which was created during install, many releases ago. bash.
<xzhe> hey, can someone tell me if its possible to use unity and smth other? or unity allow to have 2nd bar (bottom gnome like) and i'd like it to work like this: i have few apps that are usially a single instance or not more than 3 - these could be started and be visible on unity bar (by default all) - but i'd like to have few apps that should be visible on that gnome-like panel (i coulkd specify
<xzhe> which ones) - these should be visible only on that gnome panel - not unity - why? i have alot instances running of these tools
<celthunder> Jordan_U: no idea then...bash and useradd usually makes a reasonable path...i use zsh so could be wrong though
<gaelfx> !notunity | xzhe
<ubottu> xzhe: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cyphase> anyone know if it would be appropriate to attend UDS as someone who isn't involved in developing ubuntu? e.g. just a user :P
<varactor> Y'alls
<xzhe> im asking about ubuntu 12.04
<jk4287> Hi, I am sick of the Nvidia 295.xx drivers with Ubuntu 12.04, as it keeps logging me out to login screen (getting segfault and xorg crash) . I would like to downgrade the nvidia driver to 290.xx . any idea how I can do that?
<MonkeyDust> xzhe  try gnome-panel
<darren> Argh, I have a problem with unity performance, If I don't change workspaces for a few seconds, the unity launcher lags, and so does other window animation. Using the 295.40 nVidia driver.
<varactor> Anyone run 12.04 on a laptop with dual batteries?
<gaelfx> jk4287: deactivate the driver, then uninstall the package, then look for the 290 driver in the repos or from NVidia's website
<gaelfx> xzhe: the same thing applies to 12.04
<Fyodorovna> cyphase, here is a link that might help. http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<celthunder> jk4287: uninstall the modules and go to nvidia.com?
<cyphase> Fyodorovna, i know
<Flannel> cyphase: Yeah, it would be.
<Iron_> Guys, thank you for your time, I will get the tools to get rid of the faulty HDD and then I will install it on the notebook itself, cause all I do has no effect on the issue
<jk4287> celthunder, yeah. i did try to download the driver from nvidia. but, i have problem to run the driver file. something to do with the dkms i think
<gaelfx> xzhe: ubottu only still says 11.10 because 12.04 just came out
<jk4287> celthunder, is the install straight forward?
<aberon> why the hell does Java 7 not have OpenGL ?
<xzhe> gaelfx: oke, just wonder if unity-people did what alot ppl wanted for so long - looks like not...
<gaelfx> aberon: because Oracle hates anything with the word open in it
<MonkeyDust> aberon  maybe the people in #java can tell
<Fyodorovna> cyphase, you hit the registration button and get to the actual doc needed in launchpad?
<ApocGoD> @celthunder Can you tell me how
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. ON a fresh 12.04 install; I'm trying to install the brother mfc-490cw drivers following the steps given at brother.com and the first one is to issue the "sudo aa-complain cupsd" command, but when I do I get"sudo: aa-complain: command not found", same result with the aptitude command. How can I fix this?
<gaelfx> xzhe: it's still a work in progress, but it's getting a lot better all the time
<Weaponized> gaelfx: openoffice is made by oracle now, right?
<aberon> gaelfx, lmao
<gaelfx> Weaponized: no, they gave it to Apache foundation
<Daekdroom> Weaponized, I believe it was sold to Apache.
<thephantom> My Ubuntu 12.04 live USB is asking me for a username and password to login
<MonkeyDust> thephantom  try ubuntu and no password
<Weaponized> or admin for username and password as password. Usually works on all computers
<varactor> Anyone go between winders and ubuntu a lot?
<xzhe> gaelfx: yeah maybe in progress work - but how long to wait... im still on 10.10 - i want to upgrade - but how? - i have 18 gnome terminals right now - each have 10~ tabs (sshs) - i need to see things - in unity im dead
<dustinspringman> varactor: I have a win7 vm that I RARELY login to.. found that windows is just not necessary..
<aberon> wtf
<aberon> #java is invite only
<pTmail>  Vbasic Bilgisi
<aberon> someone tell me why it is invite only
<Random832> aberon: because it redirect to ##java?
<varactor> dustinspringman, yeah, i use windows at work, and I've recently came over to ubuntu from opensuse
<gaelfx> aberon: they should use that fact in trial as proof that it ain't open
<Random832> an you have redirects disabled or are already in ##java
<aberon> wut
<ApocGoD> Can someone help me figure out how to get past the verifying DMI error after installing 12.04?
<varactor> But even though ubuntu is at the same resolution as the windows install, it just seems like I have less space
<Fyodorovna> aberon, you need to be registered with freenode
<bugs_bugger> hi there. does anybody know how i can fix a broken ntfs from linux itself? i was changing the size of the partition when X-Server crashed. it was like 20 minutes before the process was finished :'(
<mk> how do I increase the size of my current (mounted) partition?
<aberon> Fyodorovna, ah.
<gaelfx> xzhe: have you tried 12.04 yet?
<aberon> Fyodorovna, why the hell why
<gaelfx> xzhe: I thought you should be able to do that
<MonkeyDust> mk  backup and use gparted
<Weaponized> So many people. ._.
<MonkeyDust> mk  you cannot or should not resize a mounted partition
<Fyodorovna> aberon, the channel operators have that choice I guess.
<pTmail>  testtesttest
<MonkeyDust> !register| aberon
<ubottu> aberon: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mk> MonkeyDust: gparted doesn't allow resizing mounted
<xzhe> gaelfx: via fallback mode lol - looks like still no way to upgrade for me, anyway thanks for your time
<enis>  testtesttest
<walterwoj> how do I span an new process from the terminal so I can continue using that terminal?
<darren> Is it me, or does ubuntu have problems with atheros cards
<darren> :/
<gaelfx> mk: is there anything that does allow resizing mounted drives?
<MonkeyDust> mk  idd, i just corrected myself, guess it's not even possible
<thephantom> Neither, ubuntu and no password, nor, admin and password, worked
<aberon> never!!
<bastidrazor> walterwoj: command & disown
<mk> gaelfx: I wouldn't know
<varactor> xzhe, youre updrading lts to lts?
<walterwoj> bastidrazor: thanks
<DasEi> gaelfx: no, can do it unmounted only
<gaelfx> xzhe: I have tabs in my terminal
<xzhe> gaelfx: i will think maybe about a tint2? smth like that - it is a pannel - but it wont work like ive wanted
<gaelfx> DasEi: I know, I was trying to make a point indirectly, which was stupid I realize now
<mk> I don't have enough space on my present partition, and need to increase it. Unfortunately, the only way to increase resides on my mounted partition
<xzhe> gaelfx: i dont ask for tabs in terminal - i want to see 18 terminals - each gnome terminal as own icon not just one gnometerminal icon and after click a tree of 18 of em
<varactor> use a livecd
<MadRabbit320> Did I miss an answer to 12.04 not going online; PCLinuxOS just needed net name & net pw.  Any thoughts where I went wrong?
<MonkeyDust> mk  why not boot from a live cd or usb an d use gparted from there?
<Fyodorovna> mk, use a live cd and gparted.
<DasEi> gaelfx: systempartis are usually done from a live (usb,disc)
<gaelfx> mk: my point was that there is no tool to resize mounted partitions because that's really dangerous
<xzhe> varactor: 10.10 is not an lts -- anyway im still thinking about upgrading or not
<mk> varactor: is that the easiest way to do it? I was hoping for something simpler, like a tool that I'd have to use, and then reboot, and wait
<gaelfx> xzhe: ah, gotcha, you want a separate icon for each instance
<xzhe> yes, exactly
<mk> gaelfx: right. I don't want to do that.
<darren> Had to restart to make my wireless card work again.
<darren> er, It was slow, now it isnt
<varactor> mk, i'd be easiest and safest to just use a live cd
<varactor> it'd
<bugs_bugger> what are my hopes for fixing an interupted partition resize anyways?
<xzhe> varactor: why you asked? are there some issues with upgrading not 1 by 1? but from like 10.10 to 12.04?
<DasEi> bugs_bugger: some, testdisk might be of interest
<gaelfx> bugs_bugger: depends where it got interrupted, but generally, not good
<iceroot> bugs_bugger: your backup
<DasEi> !testdisk | bugs_bugger
<bugs_bugger> that was my backup....
<mk> varactor: ok - so I take it there's no such tool. I take it that a 7.1 boot disk will work fine? Will it mess up my boot?
<sfears> That depends on how much data you want to save from that partition bugs_bugger.
<Gnea> bugs_bugger: oh...........
<iceroot> bugs_bugger: then use your normal data and recreate a backup of it
<DasEi> !info testdisk | bugs_bugger
<ubottu> bugs_bugger: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<varactor> i think lts to lts youd have to wait til 12.04.1
<varactor> im new to ubuntu though im still reading up
<bugs_bugger> gaelfx: stupid *swear* *swear* X-Server crashed on me and took gparted with it
<gaelfx> varactor: no, that's correct
<varactor> i caved in D:
<Gnea> bugs_bugger: let me guess: you attempted to resize a partition that was mounted
<gaelfx> man, seems like a lot of people are crashing xserver, I wonder why I haven't had a problem with that?
 * gaelfx knocks on wood
<enis>  testtesttest
<DasEi> enis: pong
<Gnea> enis: it works!
<bugs_bugger> Gnea: with gparted allowing me to do so? i doubt that ;)
<test> test
<Gnea> bugs_bugger: well, good point... OTOH, I just can't see why X crashed
<test> au
<bugs_bugger> Gnea: might be cinnamon
<gaelfx> Gnea: lotsa people have had trouble with x crashing
<mk> enis/test: if you want to do testing, find a blank channel
<jiohdi> xserver is ancient and there is a movement to replace it, but change takes time
<xzhe> jiohdi: there is a movement to kick it out - google: wayland
<kantlivelong> lol
<jiohdi> xzhe, too much inertia to overcome for a quick replacement
<Gnea> gaelfx: really? I typically don't have a problem as long as there isn't a lack of space left on the device
<varactor> stallman would be pissed
<enis>  testtesttest
<ApocGoD> I can get Ubuntu 12.04 to start via live cd, but when installed it hangs at the Verifying DMI pool screen.
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I installed 12.04, updated it, restarted, got to the part where I choose either windows or ubuntu, I chose Ubuntu and the computer reboots every time. Any ideas?
<test> test
<mk> enis: use a blank channel
<test> test
<bugs_bugger> what are all those test spammers about?
<mk> it's the same guy, probably testing a bot or something
<xzhe> jiohdi: it is possible, first it will be like xorg under wayland  but it is still nice...
<gaelfx> ApocGoD: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000474.htm
<xzhe> jiohdi: things takes time - good that someone started smth to chg it
<jiohdi> xzhe, people have been saying its coming... and eventually it will
<MadRabbit320> thnx for the help; enjoy.
<bugs_bugger> jiohdi: like....GNOME 3
<jiohdi> I use lxde :)
<gaelfx> ApocGoD: you probably need to reinstall grub
 * Gnea uses E17
<xzhe> jiohdi: it didnt came to the 12.04 cuz its lts - lts need to be stable - wait until next or 2 ubuntu releases
<vitor-br> my ubuntu fails to load unity after login... what can I do? I'm using 4.12...
<bugs_bugger> jiohdi: thats for sure is faster ^^
<Fyodorovna> bugs_bugger, for a challenge check out post 8 here  http://gparted-forum.surf4.info/viewtopic.php?id=14753
<bugs_bugger> Fyodorovna: thanks
<Gnea> vitor-br: that's a feature, not a bug... can you change sessions?
<jiohdi> xzhe, yes
<enis>  testtesttest
<jiohdi> vitiho, fails to load unity... sounds like something to celebrate ;)
<Fyodorovna> bugs_bugger, way beyond my means at least to try but interesting,
<Gnea> !ops | enis spams us with "19:53 < enis>  testtesttest" continually.
<vitor-br> Gnea I can...
<bugs_bugger> Fyodorovna: well i'm afraid its for ext fs only
<jiohdi> sorry vitor-br
<gaelfx> jiohdi: no, something to celebrate would be if he logs in and the top-panel is gone but everything else works fine
<jiohdi> gaelfx, thats called openbox :)
<bugs_bugger> Fyodorovna: but ill look into it.
<Gnea> vitor-br: okay, make sure that unity is selected... if not, try a different session.... does that load?
<mk> can I resize my root ext3 and ntfs using gparted, via a 7.10 livecd, without messing up my boot?
<IdleOne> enis: Please use #test for testing
<Gnea> !ops | enis spams us with 19:53 < enis>  testtesttest
<Gnea> geez
<TheBuntu> on 12.04 livecd.. i don't see the usb creator.. whats the name of it? so i can install it
<jiohdi> unetbootin
<IdleOne> Gnea: Please stop using the !ops trigger. we saw it the first time
<Gnea> IdleOne: chill, it's not like I abuse it.
<Fyodorovna> bugs_bugger, good luck for sure. :)
<gaelfx> jiohdi: he's talking about the on installed by default
<vitor-br> Gnea still not loading, when I restart the computer, the same happens.
<IdleOne> Gnea: you used it twice for what really isn't an emrgency
<bugs_bugger> Fyodorovna: thanks
<gaelfx> TheBuntu: open dash and type usb, it should show up
<DasEi> TheBuntu: either usb-creator or unetbootin (amongst other possibilities can be used)
<Gnea> IdleOne: usually it's a bit more vocal, I didn't realize it had been muted.
<Gnea> IdleOne: you do realize it's been quite awhile since I bothered to use it, right? okay then.
<IdleOne> Gnea: it hasn't, you are just using it wrong
<Gnea> IdleOne: well, sorry. got an error saying that it wasn't formed correctly, so I had no idea if it got through or not.
<Gnea> errors tend to mean that something didn't work right
<jdhfr> how to enable gnome-shell? it segfaults for me!
<ApocGoD> @gaelfx: How do I reinstall grub?
<TheBuntu> gaelfx: DasEi: is it called startup disk creator
<gaelfx> TheBuntu: just checked it myself, you're right ;)
<gaelfx> ApocGoD: hang on
<burningsands_> Hello all, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity, just having a small problem that I would like to get working, I set my user background, it doesn't show up at the login screen when I reboot. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<ApocGoD> gaelfx: Ok
<TheBuntu> still on livecd.. did not see it in the menu... but run brougght it up
<darren> can anyone help me with a unity issue?
<mk> if I resize / with gparted, will this mess up my boot?
<gaelfx> ApocGoD: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ThePendulum> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop, and the installation has graphics that have gone Titanic. How big is the risk that this is an unfixable issue after installation?
<ApocGoD> Thanks
<finish06> can anyone link to the ubuntu server 64bit torrent d/l?  cannot find it
<jiohdi> mk, it could but likely will not unless you change the beginning of the partition /boot is locatedon
<bugs_bugger> burningsands_: to change the login wp you gotta hack around a little and copy the desired wallpaper into the path with sudo. or you could try ubuntu tweak ;)
<DasEi> mk:no, but you will have to recheck fstab afterwards
<jdhfr> how to enable gnome-shell? it segfaults for me!
<mk> DasEi: fstab?
<DasEi> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<jk4287> thanks guys! i have downgraded the nvidia to 290.xx ... thanks for all the tips and helps!
<MonkeyDust> finish06  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<mk> jiohdi: resizing will involve moving partition to the left
<ThePendulum> finish06:http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts
<wylde> !torrents |finish
<ubottu> finish: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<DasEi> mk:that files describes your partis by uuids, that change if you resize
<DasEi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jiohdi> mk, it should be ok
<TheBuntu> I'm currently runing mint.. geting ready to install kubuntu 12.04... can i take my vbox windows 7 install... copy it to another harddrive.. then install vbox in kubuntu.. and put that vox windows 7 folder where it blongs and be ok
<jdhfr> can I run ubuntu with gnome-shell?
<DasEi> TheBuntu: yes
<finish06> MonkeyDust, ThePendulum neither of thsoe are torrent ... is there no torrent for server?
<varactor> yeah, vbox images can go anywhere
<mk> so should I worry about fstab, or just go ahead and resize /?
<TheBuntu> ok thanks
<wylde> !torrents | finish06
<ubottu> finish06: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<jiohdi> jdhfr, gnome-shell xfce kde lxde openbox and a bunch of others
<ThePendulum> finish06: I missed the torrent part, sorry
<DasEi> jdhfr: terminal you mean? yes, install gnome-terminal
<finish06> ThePendulum, no big.  thanks for link though :)
<darren> Is it normal for the unity launcher in 12.04 to "lag" after workspaces haven't been switched for a period of time?
<finish06> thanks wylde
<ThePendulum> Installing Ubuntu 12.04 without a useable GUI like a boss here...
<jdhfr> no, I mean normal gnome 3 and not that g*nity
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I installed 12.04, updated it, restarted, got to the part where I choose either windows or ubuntu, I chose Ubuntu and the computer reboots every time. Any ideas?
<vitor-br> No solution to my problem? I reinstalled the packages and deleted the configuration files and the error continues ..
<wylde> finish06: np
<DasEi> jdhfr: ubuntu-desktop
<finish06> it appears to find the server torrent download, you have to go through the desktop page, then go to alternative downloads via that way and there it is...
<bugs_bugger> t0ntin: can you see the grub menu? you might wanna try to boot an older kernel version if thats what has been updated
<DasEi> !gnome3 | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<bugs_bugger> jdhfr: !cinnamon
<bugs_bugger> dooo! theres no cinnamon entry??
<DasEi> bugs_bugger: factoid, then |
<jdhfr> I INSTALLED GNOME-SHELL PACKAGE BUT IT SEGFAULTS
<DasEi> !cinnamon
<bugs_bugger> oops
<bugs_bugger> DasEi: still aint workin
<ThePendulum> One of Ubuntu's major mistakes was implementing Unity too soon. It has improved a lot in 12.04, but that's too late for many.
<DasEi> bugs_bugger: so there isn't one on that trigger
<bugs_bugger> jdhfr: no need to shout. hit the capslog?
<MonkeyDust> finish06  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<wylde> !flavors | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> finish06  forget that, it's desktop
<bugs_bugger> jdhfr: so, again, another alternative would be cinnamon
<Fyodorovna> jdhfr, heh whats that sonny let me turn down my hearing aid. :)
<jdhfr> cinnamon is a junk
<wylde> jdhfr: or MATE <--- a fork of gnome 2
<bugs_bugger> jdhfr: aint talking to you no more :|
<MonkeyDust> wylde  not a fork, it's still gnome3
<bugs_bugger> jdhfr: ^^
<DasEi> jdhfr: what's the exact error you get ? tried a full update / reconfiguring x ?
<Fyodorovna> jdhfr, have you done any removal of unity?
<finish06> haha MonkeyDust
<jdhfr> glib-gio-error: settings schema '<random junk here>' is not installed
<VampiricPadraig> Hi everyone
<jdhfr> trace/abort trap (core dumped)
<wylde> MonkeyDust:  http://mate-desktop.org/about/  <-- claims to be a fork of gnome 2.
<darren> Is it normal for windows and the unity launcher to "lag" after staying in a single work space for a period of time? Otherwise, it doesnt have this problem if you switch workspaces and back.
<MonkeyDust> wylde  what i know, is that gnome2 is no longer maintained by the gnome guys
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: afaik MATE is a fork of gnome3
<wylde> MonkeyDust: exactly why the mainainers of MATE made their own fork of gnome 2
<varactor> im sure someone is working on gnome 2, kde 3 is still alive
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: Cinnamon is the GNOME3 approach to merge classic gnome-panel behaviour and gnome-shell style
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: ...thats based on Gnome3
<PiNinja> So, I want to start a program using './', but the program is in a separate directory. How would I write that in a script?
<MonkeyDust> bugs_bugger  you should address wylde , i use neither cinnamon or mate
<Infinite8> Want to switch over to the 64 bit version to take advantage of the 8GB of RAM I have installed.  Will all my applications run on the 64 bit?
<wylde> PiNinja: './path/to/binary'
<jdhfr> Infinite8: most will, but will be less stable
<PiNinja> wylde: Thank you.
<krababbel> Infinite8: probably
<VampiricPadraig> Installed 12.04 earlier. I have the RT2501 Wireless USB. Doesn't seem to be performing well. High ping in TeamSpeak, sites taking forever to load etc. Anyway I could improve it? Thanks
<Infinite8> jdhfr:  shld I just go with the 32 bit and PAE, or still 63 bit
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: ah, right. lost the overview ^^
<darren> Infinite8, when I have to use 32 bit applications on my 64 bit install, I just install ia32-libs
<varactor> VampiricPadraig, anything with slow networking, I always disable ipv6 and go from there
<darren> if that helps, lol
<zen_monkey> i can't bring my wifi up (rtl8187b internal) i get SIOCSIFFLAGS unknonwn error 132... what can i do?
<Infinite8> darren:  how do u install this ia32-libs
<varactor> Infinite8, PAE is just as good unless youll need apps to use over 2gb of memory
<bugs_bugger> MonkeyDust: maybe i shouldnt advertise the shell of ubuntus rival lm here anyway ;)
<Dr_willis> i always use 64bit os on any 64bit hardware i got. - not seen a need to limit myself to 32bit these days
<Dr_willis> i have seen benchmarks showing pae being slower then a 64bit install. but that was last year. it may be better now.
<L3top> varactor: why is that? The over 2gb app assign
<zen_monkey> Infinite8, on a terminal run "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<darren> Infinite8: in ubuntu: open a terminal, and type sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<zen_monkey> without the quotes
<PiNinja> Would I have to escape a slash with this command? .//home/user/binary ?
<varactor> pae can use up to 64gb of ram
<L3top> Dr_willis: slower for what by how much?
<darren> oh zen beat me to it xD
<cmon> any1 know where I could get information using rtmpdump?
<Dr_willis> L3top,  a few % depending on the task. i forget where i saw the benchmarks at.
<zen_monkey> and i waited a bit hehe ;.)
<VampiricPadraig> varactor, That seemed to improve website speeds but doesn't fix TeamSpeak.
<L3top> I have seen phoronix benchmarking with specific applications...
<wylde> PiNinja: no idea, although I thought \ was escape not / ... I bet they know over in #bash though! :)
<darren> Is it normal for windows and the unity launcher to "lag" after staying in a single work space for a period of time? Otherwise, it doesnt have this problem if you switch workspaces and back.
<jdhfr> how to fix gnome-shell?
<PiNinja> wylde: Thank you. I'll go ask over there.
<krababbel> Isn't it more like 32bit apps can't see more than 4GB, but you have to substract the memory used by the OS?
<darren> Its like the launcher lags to like 30 fps, in comparison, if that makes sense
<zen_monkey> jdhfr, fix?
<DasEi> jdhfr: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome
<DasEi> jdhfr: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-shell*
<DasEi> jdhfr: else full update and, after backup, a new xorg.conf
<DasEi> (safemode)
<gaelfx> zen_monkey: I think you can just install multiarch-support
<jdhfr> I don' t take that BS, it works fine on my hardware except buntu
<abs> HI people! So, I want to edit/make a simple logo. I see that Gimp is not installed by default... is there some other program that is installed that Iḿ maybe not informed about?
<DasEi> krababbel: in general, though can :
<DasEi> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bugs_bugger> abs: just install gimp?
<DasEi> krababbel: any reason not to use 64bit >?
<varactor> not really
<krababbel> DasEi: no, I'm using 64bit :)
<vexaxv> errr anyone excited for steam on linux?
<varactor> but most of the 64bit apps are just recompiled 32 bit ones
<zen_monkey> gaelfx, what for? if after the suggestion on ia32... i just got in the middle between Infinite8 and darren
<bugs_bugger> abs: if you want to edit an svg or any vector, inkscape might be the choice for you
<gaelfx> zen_monkey: I know, I was just saying that because it's simpler that ia32libs, it's a meta-package that makes sure anything needed for multiarch is there
<krababbel> Though if I had less RAM, I'd use 32bit.
<Infinite8> gaelfx:  what's simpler then the ia32
<krababbel> Because I can
<DasEi> vexaxv: merely, thread for #ubuntu-offtopic rather
<zen_monkey> gaelfx, i'll take that bit of knowledge with me, although the ones on the topic were they ;)
<gaelfx> Infinite8: apt-get install multiarch-support, since it makes sure all the necessary libs and whatnot are there
<Infinite8> gaelfx:  plus the ia32 u mentioned?
<gaelfx> zen_monkey: haha, yeah, sorry about that, I wasn't sure who exactly was talking before
<krababbel> Some computations are faster on 64bits, also there was a performance test of nvidia drivers in Windows7 and 64bit was a bit faster there too.
<zen_monkey> gaelfx, no prob
<gaelfx> Infinite8: multiarch-support is a meta package, it will install the ia32libs and whatever else is needed and keep it all up to date
<nightrid3r> i just installed 12.04 and the unity sidebar doesn't work, only the dash home button works, the other buttons don't launch the associated program
<TobsCore> hey, I got a question. I'm trying to set up ssh on a friend's computer. but I cannot even ping his ip.
<skull> has anyone installed the QuakeIII port for linux ioquake3, I'm having problem with the path for the pak0.pk3 file
<varactor> are you using the external ip?
<gaelfx> TobsCore: is there a firewall?
<TobsCore> how can he get his ip (is it the one, that websites show), or is there a command for that?
<TobsCore> it's debian running on there.
<varactor> ifconfig
<Infinite8> gaelfx:  ok, ok.  Just that wen I have to make the switch, gonna have quite a few apps intalled and hope most of em run ok on the 64.  with 8GB of RAM, this baby is gonna be my power house. lol
<Fyodorovna> nightrid3r, are you seeing any apps in the dash or stuff in general?
<zen_monkey> anyone brave enough to beat a rtl8187b and SIOCSIFFLAGS error 132?
<varactor> but that will show the ip his router gave him
<gaelfx> TobsCore: http://ip-address-lookup-v4.com/
<TobsCore> but isn't that to local network ip adresse
<MonkeyDust> TobsCore  kindly /join #debian
<darren> Is it normal for windows and the unity launcher to "lag" after staying in a single work space for a period of time? Otherwise, it doesnt have this problem if you switch workspaces and back.
<varactor> after that make sure port 23 is open
<nightrid3r> Fyodorovna: looks normal but none of the apps launch except for the dash
<varactor> and sshd is running
<TobsCore> haha, i expierenced many nice users on here, so I thought I'd try it again.
<TobsCore> And as I'm a ubuntu user I thought it would by my mistake.
<krababbel> darren: no idea, I had performance issues in Opengl games, and gnome-shell doesn't have that problem.
<varactor> nearing the end of our test
<nightrid3r> Fyodorovna: in the dash apps launch fine, its just in the sidebar it doesn't work
<gaelfx> Infinite8: I run 64-bit on my mainbox, never had a problem with any apps, so don't worry too much
<Fyodorovna> nightrid3r, I had a problem of missing apps that a reset of unity fixed, try alt-f2 and run unity --reset and also try the same using replace as well.
<varactor> I'm getting three hours more battery life with 12.04 over win7
<ejv> a lot of people don't realize ubuntu has its roots in debian so they tend to overreact TobsCore, no harm done
<nightrid3r> Fyodorovna: ok i'll try
<gsr> Hi all.  Just got a second hand computer, with an ATI Radeon HD series graphics card, and dual monitors.  At first, with the free drivers, ubuntu could see both monitors, but would only mirror them (settings->displays->[uncheck the mirror option] did nothing).  Installed fglrx, and amdcccle saw both monitors and enabled them as dual monitors.  But now the background on the right on is all white, and the display settings in ubuntu only see
<gsr> one monitor
<gsr> anyone else had this problem before?
<TobsCore> ejv: Yeah, and as I'm new to linux there are some obstacles, that are killing you for hours.
<Infinite8> gaelfx:  cool
<L3top> gsr lspci | grep VGA
<TobsCore> Spoken in general. Is it hard to set up ssh on a local machine and connect to it over the internet?
<jfreak53> TobsCore: No
<ejv> TobsCore: one command and some toggling in your firewall/router
<jfreak53> TobsCore: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gaelfx> Infinite8: a few years ago, running 64-bit was a pain in the rear, but nowadays, most apps have at least some support
<jfreak53> Tully: done
<gsr> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4350]
<jfreak53> TobsCore: that's if you have firewall enabled.
<ejv> it's not quite that simple, he needs to adjust his local firewall and/or router to open port 22, or whatever port he wants sshd to listen on
<krababbel> Infinite8: you could search ubuntu packages to see if the stuff you need works too.
<nightrid3r> Fyodorovna: unity --reset worked, thanks allot
<Fyodorovna> nightrid3r, cool, no problem .:)
<jfreak53> ejv: as I said, if he has firewall enabled.  Most home PC's don't need it and Ubu doesn't have it enabled by default
<krababbel> Infinite8: each packages shows availablity for each architecture.
<TobsCore> jfreak53: okay. :) that sucks.
<TobsCore> i'll asking in #debian then.
<Infinite8> krababbel:  pretty new to linux so is this done in synaptic
<gaelfx> can vlc insert subs into an mkv file?
<TobsCore> thanks for all the great advice.
<jfreak53> TobsCore: why?
<Infinite8> krababble:  the search?
<krababbel> Infinite8: no, on ubuntu website.
<TobsCore> I thought i was supposed to.
<TobsCore> well, my friend is running a debian machine.
<TobsCore> and i'm running ubuntu.
<jfreak53> TobsCore: are you using ubu or debian?
<Infinite8> krababble:  don't happen to have a link to that do you?
<varactor> ssh is old, old and universal
<varactor> its the same everywhere
<TobsCore> we set up the ssh-server, but I cannot connect to it.
<krababbel> Infinite8: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ejv> i wouldn't go as far to say the servers are universal, there are many variants of ssh servers in the wild :P
<TobsCore> and when it comes to the firewall, I must admit, that I don't really know how to deal with that.
<L3top> Hmm... that is a bit of a puzzle gsr.
<varactor> TobsCore, It'd be easiest to find a guide on google, it would go step by step
<escott> TobsCore, if you are using ufw just run "gufw" and open the ssh port
<violinappren> !ufw | TobsCore
<ubottu> TobsCore: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<gsr> L3top: I can use both screens, but moving the mouse between them ends up with the cursor always being on the opposite side, the background is grey (the exact same grey as the light grey window background for the default theme)
<gaelfx> gsr: sounds like an orientation problem. reverse the position of the monitors ;)
<TobsCore> escott: What is gufw
<TobsCore> and what it good for.
<escott> TobsCore, its the gui for ufw
<DasEi> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.04.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 218 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<L3top> The grey bg is a bit of a mystery though.
<gsr> L3top, and, the display it's detecting its calling "laptop" and All Settings -> Display is saying it cannot see the screen X-Chat is in... even though this is the one with the unity bar on the side
<TobsCore> well ubottu told me :)
<DasEi> TobsCore: ubott.. is the channel ro-bot, the !info <Packaname> does
<DasEi> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 812 kB, installed size 2679 kB
<DasEi> TobsCore: you can /msg it in private to look up
<wylde> !cookie | DasEi :P
<ubottu> DasEi :P: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bugs_bugger> on a related note to my nfts crash: whats a good programm to restore images from a sd card?
<wylde> :D
 * DasEi munches
<TobsCore> DasEi: That's great. :)
<jdhfr> WHY gnome-shell is segfaulting in ubuntu?
<escott> !undelete | bugs_bugger
<ubottu> bugs_bugger: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<violinappren> !bug | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<escott> bugs_bugger, photorec is the name of one of them iirc
<DasEi> jdhfr: tried suggested solutions ?
<jdhfr> which solutions?
<gsr> L3top, and fglrx detects both monitors
<varactor> so my wife just told me she likes episodes 1-3 more than 4-6
<DasEi> jdhfr: boot safemode, update, -f install, reconfiguring shell, xorg.conf ?
<violinappren> !ot | varactor
<ubottu> varactor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gaelfx> varactor: take her to a psychologist
<TobsCore> so what's the ssh port?7
<bugs_bugger> escott: thanks, thank god the sd is fat32
<wylde> TobsCore:  22
<TobsCore> wylde: Thanks :)
<jdhfr> it soesn't work
<DasEi> jdhfr: the box in reach ? reboot it, press left ctrl at grub-time
<pmp6nl> Hello, how do I associate ssh with the terminal so I can click on an ssh link right from Forefox?
<pmp6nl> Firefox*
<jdhfr> and?
<DasEi> jdhfr: boot to safemode so you get a commandline
<bugs_bugger> DasEi: hey, was it a fortune cookie? what's it say. Or a google cookie? whats your surfing behaviour?
<DIMITRUSS> helllo i have ubuntu  , and a laptop lenovo 470 , the laptop have a fast keys  , sound , sound + ,sound - , video , and hibernate key , When i touch one , the keyboard stop and i dont keyring nothing , someone can help me?
<jdhfr> DasEi: I don' t have 'safemode' entry, which parameters to mean and why?
<DasEi> bugs_bugger: I put in my teethhole for bad times, but let's stay topic
<bugs_bugger> DasEi: sure thang ^^
<violinappren> pmp6nl: depends on the terminal emulator you use, try: x-terminal-emulator --help
<DasEi> jdhfr: can also edit the common entry and add single to it
<pmp6nl> violinappren, thanks!
<jdhfr> DasEi: what for?
<DasEi> commandline..
<DIMITRUSS> can help me with one lenovo z470
<jdhfr> then what to do with commandline?
<ThePendulum> I've got a bit of a problem... I installed Ubuntu on a laptop, but it either goes black after booting or utilizes only half the screen
<DasEi> jdhfr: I won't repeat my suggestions again ^
<violinappren> !nomodeset | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jdhfr> these suggestions does not work
<bugs_bugger> ThePendulum: have you tried....installing drivers. violinappren was too fast ^^
<DasEi> jdhfr: you tried them already ?
<jdhfr> I just did, it still crashes
<ThePendulum> violinappren: Thanks! I'll try that
<koud_> hello I am having some problem I wam trying to cross compile glew with mingw but it wants i586-mingw32msvc-ld and i586-mingw32msvc-gcc installed
<koud_> but those are in separate packages that are not compatible with eachoter in atp
<ThePendulum> bugs_bugger: Blindly installing the drivers is the challenge I am encountering, lol
<gsr> L3top, aha, I went into amdcccle, and changed it from single display (mutli desk) to multiple display (multi desk), and now ubuntu sees both monitors, and I have dual screens.  The only issue now is that there are two Unity "launcher bars" (or whatever its caled, with Dashhome at the top) - and I only want the one that's on the far left.  it also seems to catch my mouse like a sticky trap, because I have to move the mouse the equivelent of
<gsr>  about 1000 pixels before it goes from right to left.
<gsr> right to left monitors* (or vica versa)
<DIMITRUSS> joder son el colmo como no me pueden ayudar
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wylde> gsr: System Settings >Displays ---> Change "Launcher PLacement" option.
<gsr> wylde: just found it, and the sticky windows thing.  guess I should look before I type.  thanks!
<wylde> gsr:  all good :)
<b^j> after I install 12.04 on my asus eee 1005 the track pad stops working after I have been logged in for a while and the only way I have found to fix it is to reboot, any ideas on how to actually fix this?
<gaelfx> gsr: the sticky trap thing is normal, and I'm pretty sure the launcher thing is normal too
<nishttal2> i had to remove unity and ubuntu-desktop as I am trying to recompile and older version of compiz.. how do i build/install them again from source?
<violinappren> b^j: do you have "disable touchpad while typing" enabled in mouse settings? if so, uncheck it
<gaelfx> gsr: if you find a way to fix them though, you could probably make a whole lot of other ubuntu users happy :D
<shadykhan> how can i uninstall xfce/xubuntu ?
<gsr> gaelfx: you just display sticky edges, and change launcher placement to the screen you want, both settings are in All Settings -> Displays
<wylde> gaelfx: <wylde> gsr: System Settings >Displays ---> Change "Launcher PLacement" option. :)
<b^j> violinappren: good idea i will try that
<gsr> disable* sticky edges
<syk> im trying to partition my hd to install ubuntu 12.04, do i just make 3 partitions 4gb swap, 15gb / and 50gb /home?
<DasEi> shadykhan: sudo apt-get remove --purge xubuntu-desktop
<wylde> !puregnome | shadykhan
<ubottu> shadykhan: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<violinappren> nishttal2: http://www.moosechips.com/2008/09/ubuntu-rebuild-a-source-package/
<DasEi> shadykhan: but can also have few in parallel, just set one specific as default
<elkng> is it good idea to have information message for user after installation of ubuntu, like: "achievement unlocked, ubuntu installed" ?
<escott> syk, if you want
<nishttal2> violinappren, thanks
<bugs_bugger> ThePendulum: if you got nvidia just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. that should do it afaik
<MonkeyDust> syk  be sure to have more swap than ram
<sambagirl> i'm having a problem with chmod i type in chown apache /var/html/orangehrm/
<sambagirl> it tells me there is no such user
<syk> MonkeyDust: i have 16gb ram
<sambagirl> isnt apache a user by default when you install apache?
<ubukou> anyone here knows where to find sopcast urls ?
<escott> sambagirl, try www
<xubuntu> Hello guys, I have an emergency, my main drive which has win/ubuntu is saying cant mount daemon inhibited, I am from live usb session right now, what can I do to recover files on that disk ???
<violinappren> sambagirl: www-data
<sambagirl> use www-data as the user?
<xubuntu> I actually need just one file
<wylde> sambagirl: I believe ububtu default apache runs under user www-data
<sambagirl> use www-data as the owner?
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<escott> syk, you probably wont be able to hibernate with less swap than ram
<violinappren> sambagirl: the command should be: chown -R www-data:www-data /var/html/orangehrm/
<sambagirl> thanks all
<sambagirl> brb
<syk> escott: so what should i change swap size to?
<jdhfr> I need help with installing gnome-shell
<escott> syk, if you want to hibernate you probably want at least 16g
<syk> ok
<jdhfr> the package is not operable
<xubuntu> guys anyone know what to do in case of mount failure, daemon inhibited error
<ThePendulum> I'm afraid nomodeset does not work :(
<gaelfx> escott: might, not probably
<sambagirl> wow i have been wasting hours on that :D
<sambagirl> that did it
<violinappren> xubuntu: did you try to mount from command line?
<violinappren> !mount | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<sambagirl> one last quiestion is this relevant?
<jdhfr> elkng: it's childish
<gaelfx> syk: how much RAM do you have and how much of it do you normally use?
<sambagirl> Web server allows .htaccess files 	Not enabled! This makes OrangeHRM vulnerable to security attack
<bugs_bugger> ok, i dont remember who pointed me to testdisk but THANKS A BUNCH. i got my broken ntfs fixed. i can mount it again. now i only have to figure out what files were lost
<elkng> isnt ubuntu for children ?
<xubuntu> violinappren: sudo mount /dev/sdb ?
<syk> gaelfx: i have 16gb ram, and im not sure how much i use :\
<gaelfx> elkng: ubuntu is for everyone
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  dont feed trolls
<bugs_bugger> elkng: lol ^^
<jdhfr> linux is for children, but ubuntu tries to be professional
<violinappren> xubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /path/to/folder
<sambagirl> well i got www,eldy,org for my moms interface
<violinappren> xubuntu: where XY is your drive and partition number
<zen_monkey> is there a way to override a wifi hardware button? i switched wifi cards on a laptop and it wont turn on no mather what i do
<nightrid3r> sambagirl: check http.conf for allow override and set to all then .htaccess will work
<bugs_bugger> elkng: there actually was a project supposed to be used in schools and stuff: edubuntu
<gaelfx> syk: you should start a normal workload and see how much RAM you're actually using
<xubuntu> violinappren: I just tried and it froze on mounting
<bugs_bugger> elkng: but that's kinda dead
<sambagirl> ok thanks nightrid3r
<n00by> how can i install a taskbar in gnome-shell?
<elkng> "was" ?
<elkng> it wasnt kanonical's project ?
<bugs_bugger> elkng: well, is...lurking arount ^^
<escott> syk, free -m will be your help there. the thing to keep in mind is that having 16gb of ram means you are more likely too keep lots of applications open and if you hibernate those programs must be written out to swap. so if you dont run memory intensive things then it wont matter, but if you do then you have to have space for all your running applications
<gaelfx> syk: it is safest to have swap twice the size of ram, but since you have 16GB, chances are you won't need much swap except for hibernate, in which case the swap only needs to be as big as the amount of ram you're using at the time
<AquaGourd> hello
<violinappren> sambagirl: set AllowOverride to All in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<bugs_bugger> is it just me or do trigger posts dissappear after a while?
<crayz94> anyone able to help troubleshoot a pptp connection issue?
<elkng> "Edubuntu Latest stable release 26 April 2012;"
<violinappren> nightrid3r: sambagirl: allowoverride is a per directory setting and shouldn't use set in httpd.conf
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to find out what graphics drivers to install through the terminal?
<jdhfr> linux is a wonderful environment for children to play programmers and hackers
<violinappren> ThePendulum: look for the "additional drivers" application
<gaelfx> violinappren: he means in terminal, cli
<elkng> jdhfr: and to make it easier to understand its anough to start with kernel+X
<bugs_bugger> jdhfr: and half-trash their ntfs-sandbox and restore it more or less ^^
<L3top> elkng: Do you have an ubuntu support related question?
<ThePendulum> violinappren: Is it usable in cli?
<violinappren> xubuntu: /dev/sdb is NOT a valid partition device, this is a disk device, a partition device should end in a digit
<jdhfr> I need help with running gnome-shell
<nightrid3r> violinappren: your right, i realy should try to remember that ubuntu is different from RHEL :)
<elkng> L3top: is there console installer ?
<elkng> 3rd party one ?
<b^j> violinappren: so far so good on the mouse fix, thanks!
<xubuntu> violinappren: I am trying sdb4 but it freezes
<xubuntu> I think its corrupted
<xubuntu> gparted didnt open at all, only could access from disk util
<violinappren> ThePendulum: it's called: jockey-text
<wylde> !info jockey-cli
<ubottu> Package jockey-cli does not exist in precise
<b^j> xubuntu:  does dmesg tell you anything?
<wylde> doh
<L3top> I am not sure I understand your question. I can tell you that there are several spell check apps available from software center.
<violinappren> b^j: np
<xubuntu> b^j daemon inhibited, cannot mount or something like that
<sparkybluefox_> Furries rule:
<violinappren> xubuntu: what's the full command line you use?
<sparkybluefox_> night night everybody!
<ThePendulum> violinappren: thanks, pity it didn't return anything
<xubuntu> b^j errors pointed towards closing windows system improperly that damaged file system but why is whole drive experiencing errors/ there is ubuntu on other side
<b^j> xubuntu: is gparted running by chance?
<ThePendulum> Any drivers, that is
<joker_> Hi can someone help me with my install of 12,04 I installed but get a video card error???
<xubuntu> b^j I terminated it cause it was hanging on scaning device, couldnt scan
<violinappren> ThePendulum: what's your graphics card? find out with: sudo lshw -C display
<b^j> xubuntu: do you see it in a ps still?
<b^j> xubuntu: it may not have closed completely
<bugs_bugger> hey guys, this AquaGourd guy is sending me weird messages. i dont recall if there's a irc block?
<xubuntu> violinappren: sudo mount /dev/sdb4
<gaelfx> bugs_bugger: /ignore
<n00by> how can i get a taskbar in gnome-shell?
<violinappren> xubuntu: you're missing the mount directory/path, use this: mkdir /tmp/mydrive; sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /tmp/mydrive
<DasEi> !pm | AquaGourd
<ubottu> AquaGourd: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xubuntu> b^j problem is deeper I think, when i am trying to install os on top of another partition, installation cant even lead to partition utility, its ha? :S
<violinappren> !classic | n00by
<ubottu> n00by: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<AquaGourd> hello
<AquaGourd> How do I fix my GRUb issue
<AquaGourd> ITs giving me a kernel error
<studentz> joker are you in a terminal or a desktop?
<DasEi> AquaGourd: more details ?
<ThePendulum>  violinappren: It doesn't return much useful. The vendor is supposed to be Intel, that's all it says
<nightrid3r> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xubuntu> violinappren: I am trying this now sudo mount /dev/sdb4 /tmp/mydrive
<violinappren> !details: AquaGourd: all on one line
<ubottu> violinappren: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n00by> violinappren yes i know but thats not gnome-shell
<joker_> I am on the live dvd
<AquaGourd> well it just shows GRUB
<jdhfr> I need someone from a support personnel to fix the gnome-shell in my system
<AquaGourd> and a white line flashes
<ubukou> how in the name of you know am i going to find valid SopCast Streams ?
<joker_> studentz desktop will not load
<bugs_bugger> gaelfx: thanks. he was just kiddin me ^^
<ubukou> is there a search engine for this kind of things besides Google?
<DasEi> AquaGourd: safemode working ?
<AquaGourd> hmm
<AquaGourd> no
<n00by> violinappren, i tried the webupd8team-gnome3 ppa, but the dependencies in that are broken, its unusable
<AquaGourd> How do I enter that?
<xubuntu> violinappren: it kind of did the same, delay and then it wont do anything
<crayz94> looking for help on pptp vpn, logs show error "Non-zero Async Control Character Maps are not supported!"  .... i believe this is the fail point.  Anyone use pptp connection?
<b^j> xubuntu: i would expect a different error from corrupted drives (i did some file system fuzzing a while back and seen tons of corruption errors) could you double check that gparted is actually dead
<n00by> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bugs_bugger> AquaGourd: can you boot into any version of linux kernel anyhow? maybe even blindly?
<AquaGourd> doubt it
<xubuntu> b^j i ll check from task manager one sek
<DasEi> AquaGourd: when grubs start, press left ctrl, 2nd entry
<AquaGourd> 2nd entry?
<violinappren> xubuntu: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<tangoshukudai> Hey guys, I just downloaded ubuntu iso and I can't figure out how to install it on windows, where is the exe?
<violinappren> !pastebin | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> AquaGourd: from the grub menu
<ClintSp> unity-greeter is now showing my user "clint".  How do I get it recognized?
<ClintSp> *not
<n00by> violinappren, do you know how i can install a taskbar extension to gnome-shell?
<violinappren> !install | tangoshukudai
<ubottu> tangoshukudai: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu> violinappren: Disk /dev/sdb: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes
<xubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders, total 1250263728 sectors
<xubuntu> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<xubuntu> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<xubuntu> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<pmp6nl> Hello, if i scp to a server via terminal shouldnt it be asking me my password?
<FloodBot1> xubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x860a776d
<violinappren> xubuntu: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tangoshukudai> pmp6nl: not if you gave it an auth key
<escott> pmp6nl, unless you have auth keys or have a master control session
<jdhfr> how the package with gnome registry editor is called?
<DasEi> AquaGourd: can you get there ?
<escott> !info dconf-utils | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: Package dconf-utils does not exist in precise
<AquaGourd> yeah
<DasEi> AquaGourd: getting to a commandline ?
<escott> !dconf-tools | jdhfr
<pmp6nl> tangoshukudai, escott I have not given it an auth key yet, I was in the process of doing this and it didnt ask me for a password when I tried to scp the key.pub
<DasEi> jdhfr: there is no such as a registry in *nix
<xubuntu> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956538/
<xubuntu> violinappren: ? correct ?
<escott> !info dconf-tools | jdhfr third times a charm
<ubottu> jdhfr third times a charm: dconf-tools (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 75 kB, installed size 286 kB
<n00by> how can i force to install a package ignoring its dependencies?
<ztag100> Anyone know what this problem is: http://imgur.com/p6GI7
<bugs_bugger> thanks for all the fish! bye.
<DasEi> n00by: own risk: dpkg with force option, see man dpkg
<xubuntu> violinappren: actually just checked I need sdb3 but I think same thing happens to it too
<escott> pmp6nl, is ControlMaster set to on or auto?
<DasEi> n00by: can easily bork your system
<violinappren> xubuntu: you were missing the mount directory
<pmp6nl> escott, I am not sure.  I have never used that. I am just starting to setup a server.  I have only installed ubuntu 12.04 and created a new user
<peridot> do I have to do something special in precise to get zeitgeist to know what web sites I visit?
<studentz> joker: restart from DVD n when you see  the screen press F6 (I'm not sure). and choose no apic , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd9WIcPKc-o. Sorry I just Upgrade n I solve the problems I found.
<ClintSp> unity-greeter is not showing my user "clint".  How do I get it recognized?
<escott> pmp6nl, its either authorized_keys of ControlMaster is set in ~/.ssh/config
<DasEi> n00by: whole story, what to you want to achieve ?
<xubuntu> violinappren: how what should I do ?
<DasEi> AquaGourd: getting to a commandline ?
<AquaGourd> yeah
<nimbiotics> Need help installing a printer. I can see the printer is connected to the router, and I followed the instructions at brother.com to install the cups driver,  but when I try a test page I get that "printer might not be connected" what can I do? TIA!
<violinappren> xubuntu: same command just with sdb3
<DasEi> AquaGourd: sudo update-grub
<sambagirl> hey is it easy to setup dyndns in lubuntu?
<DasEi> AquaGourd: look if kernel(s) are found
<xubuntu> violinappren: just need file from sdb3. windows/desktop and then i can format whole thing
<xubuntu> ok
<violinappren> sambagirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<pmp6nl> escott, I have no ~/.ssh/config
<tonyyarusso> sambagirl: there are a couple of utilities in universe for it, yes.
<escott> pmp6nl, then it must be authorized keys
<violinappren> xubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /tmp/mydrive
<n00by> DasEi: i want to install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme from webupd8team-gnome3 but it tells me it would depend on gnome-shell-extensions-common which it would not install
<AVP> how do i mark a file as executable?
<tonyyarusso> AVP: chmod +x
<violinappren> AVP: chmod u+x filename
<escott> AVP, chmod +x filename
<nightrid3r> AVP: chmod +x
<Logan_> AVP: chmod +x
<pmp6nl> escott, ok.  I tried to ls on the server, but isnt not showing anything.  I suppose that means the file didnt get there
<ztag100> nevermind found it
<ztag100> oh, no I didn't
<DasEi> !info tinydyndns | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: tinydyndns (source: tinydyndns): pop-before-dyndns service using djbdns. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.debian1-1 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 172 kB
<xangua> n00by: sounds like you want to contact that PPA author
<ztag100> it's still happening
<Jordan_U> sambagirl: Yes, ddclient.
<xubuntu> violinappren: says error opening /dev/sdunavailableb3/ resource temporarily
<xubuntu> violinappren: failed to mount same reason
<trism> n00by: if this is 12.04, all of the extensions in that ppa have been combined to a single package, just install gnome-shell-extensions
<ztag100> if I logout and login again
<tonyyarusso> We better have two or three more people answer AVP - I don't think it was clear ;)
<escott> pmp6nl, you can try scp -vvv it should give you a more verbose output
<AVP> huh???
<AquaGourd> How do you install a new WM in ibuntu?
<peridot> AVP: if you're using nautilus, you can change permissions from the "properties" dialog (right-click)
<sambagirl> ok i saw that ddclient thanks
<AquaGourd> say KDE or so?
<AquaGourd> and what's good IRC client?
<Jordan_U> sambagirl: You're welcome.
<DasEi> n00by: tried to install the latter beforehand ? or by - f install ?
<violinappren> xubuntu: did you try mounting using the file manager?
<william_> hi - guys - anyone know how to install ubuntu on a macbook as dual boot?
<wylde> !desktop | AquaGourd
<ubottu> AquaGourd: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ztag100> AquaGourd: xchat or irssi
<AVP> <peridot> using wine and download a app from the net that run windsow
<AquaGourd> ah
<AquaGourd> hm
<AquaGourd> chat is good and fast I think
<AquaGourd> xchat
<tonyyarusso> AquaGourd: XChat for Gnome (not xchat-gnome), irssi for CLI, not familiar with KDE options.
<n00by> DasEi, yes it is installed already
<AquaGourd> ah
<AVP> <tonyyarusso> yeah it wasn't
<pmp6nl> escott, it just says:  Executing: cp '--' ........
<AquaGourd> thanks
<william_> hi
<AquaGourd> I'll come back
<DasEi> !messenger | AquaGourd
<ubottu> AquaGourd: The Empathy Instant Messenger is installed by default and supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and  variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete and !pidgin
<william_> anyone know how to install ubuntu on macbook
<petersonsilva> hello guys, I've installed gnome 3.4 on Precise and I can't change the shell theme in gnome-tweak-tool. The drop-down menu is locked, and there's some sort of warning sign beside it with no clue on how to solve this problem.
<DasEi> AquaGourd: try to reboot after the update
<petersonsilva> is there any other way of changing the theme? Is this a known issue?
<wylde> !macbook | william_
<ubottu> william_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<tonyyarusso> william_: I haven't tried it yet, but there is some info on the wiki somewhere.
<DasEi> n00by: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install
<DasEi> thren retry
<DasEi> then*
<violinappren> !macbook | william_
<tonyyarusso> !mac  | william_
<ubottu> william_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<n00by> trism, DasEi i need to relogin brb
<tonyyarusso> bah, same page
<escott> pmp6nl, is it a big file
<william_> ubottu / tony/violinappren......... thx
<AVP> HELP
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wylde> !help | AVP
<ubottu> AVP: please see above
<violinappren> !terminal | AVP
<ubottu> AVP: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pmp6nl> escott, no, its 393 bytes.  I am trying to send id_rsa.pub
<crayz94> assume no one has experience with pptp vpn connections? :(
<escott> pmp6nl, what is the command you are running
<violinappren> AVP: or you can right click on the file and select properties
<jdhfr> I need someone from a support personnel to fix the gnome-shell in my system, it segfaults
<AVP> <peridot> what are you talk program i am using or OS?
<pmp6nl> escott, scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub pmp6nl@xx.xxx.xxx.xxx --- with the correct ip address
<violinappren> jdhfr: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<escott> pmp6nl, try scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub user@host:~/
<DasEi> AquaGourd: if the grubupdate diddn't do it, might trying recreating initramfs
<pmp6nl> escott, will that work if I am sending the key from my laptop to a server elsewhere?
<wylde> jdhfr: this channel is made up of 99.9% users/volunteers.  Ok, or what violinappren said works too :)
<jdhfr> so canonical does crap software to sell support?
<peridot> AVP: if you can see the files in a window, try right-clicking on the file and look for a 'properties' option
<escott> pmp6nl, your command doesn't specify what path to put the file in user@host:/path/where/the/file/should/be/copied/to
<violinappren> jdhfr: help make it better or opt to use something else : )
<AVP> peridot: i see
<studentz> jdhfr keep your language pls
<DasEi> jdhfr: not really, but some patience, own research and following instructions makes it work
<OhGodWhy> Hey guys?
<jdhfr> I can use gnome-shell both in opensuse and fedora just fine
<OhGodWhy> Quick question.
<tomswartz07> help! for whatever reason, after the 12.04 upgrade, my root fs partition is stuffed full! I cant uninstall or do anything. How can I clear up space on the / partition?
<violinappren> jdhfr: then use them  :)
<jdhfr> it is only ubuntu where it appears to be intentionally broken
<violinappren> !details | OhGodWhy
<ubottu> OhGodWhy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xubuntu> violinappren: did but
<ClintZ> After an release upgrade GDM was replaced with unity-greeter (GDM seems to be broken now) and unity-greeter does not allow me to login as user "clint".  What is the issue?
<violinappren> !ops | jdhfr
<ubottu> jdhfr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xubuntu> violinappren: just trial/erroring
<OhGodWhy> I'm buying some RAM, and I'm not sure whether much else matters apart from whether or not it's DDR2 or 3.
<OhGodWhy> As long as I buy DDR2, should work fine, right?
<escott> ClintZ, gdm was replaced by lightdm
<violinappren> xubuntu: try rebooting and use the mount command again
<wylde> OhGodWhy: buy what your hardware requires maybe?
<tonyyarusso> violinappren: um, what?
<b^j> xubuntu: i am still betting on gparted being hung
<escott> OhGodWhy, you need to match the type ddr2 or ddr3 and you need to match the clockspeed of the ram you have (unless you plan to replace it)
<violinappren> tonyyarusso: read upward
<ClintZ> escott:  OK.  Maybe I should give that a try?  Any ideas why user wouldn't be listed?  I suppose I could create a new one..
<OhGodWhy> Would it require a certain frequency though?
<OhGodWhy> I plan to replace ALL the ram.
<wylde> OhGodWhy: then you have to use what your motherboard supports.
<OhGodWhy> Fair enough.
<shaneo> hey guys im having an issue with unity no matter what i do the launcher will not autohide i installed the ppa for naturaul autohide also and still nothing any suggestions
<AVP> i am using wine to run a windsow file and it said "The file '/home/AVP/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<DasEi> OhGodWhy: you can mix them (slots?) nah, buy 3, as its cheaper, all same type
<wylde> OhGodWhy: so if it uses DDR2 now you have to replace it with DDR2
<jdhfr> I cannot see metacity settings in dconf registry
<xubuntu> b^j I terminated it and how do I open disk util from terminal ?
<escott> OhGodWhy, check wikipedia for your processor/northbridge and it should tell you what frequencies you need, but if you are replacing all the ram anything you buy should be fast enough
<OhGodWhy> Yeah, see that's what I thought.
<shaneo> unity 5.12.0
<DasEi> wylde: there are some exotics with bothtypes of slots, but can't mix it
<Guest61908> Unity
<tonyyarusso> jdhfr: Someone here might be able to help you with your issue, but they also might not know the answer, and as volunteers you can't demand a solution.  With patience and use of various resources (this channel, forums, mailing lists, and bug reports) you can usually find a solution eventually.
<escott> ClintZ, what is not listed? a normal user account? what is the uid of that user?
<Sixmsj> is there a way to get a global menu for emacs in 12.04?
<peridot> AVP: that file is a disk image, you can't run it with or without wine
<violinappren> AVP: ISO images are not executables ...
<nightrid3r> AVP: why would you run an iso in wine ????
<OhGodWhy> DasEi, I would prefer to use DDR3 but as I understand it, DDR3 has a different pin count and my slots are DDR2.
<wylde> DasEi: yep I know, but I've always found it safer to lean towards the less exotic when you can't see the hardware yourself :)
<DasEi> OhGodWhy: so you have your answer then :)
<b^j> xubuntu: is it gone from the ps listing?  i would try the reboot violinappren suggested and see what happens then
<OhGodWhy> So frequency shouldn't matter? It's not an exotic motherboard.
<studentz> AVP:   It is a file or an application
<OhGodWhy> Shouldn't it support most if not all?
<xubuntu> b^j I am alreadt from live session
<petersonsilva> hello guys, I've installed gnome 3.4 on Precise and I can't change the shell theme in gnome-tweak-tool. The drop-down menu is locked, and there's some sort of warning sign beside it with no clue on how to solve this problem. Do you have any idea on that? =x
<newtoarch> Has anyone installed the alx driver?
<OhGodWhy> I have a very tiny timeframe to order all the parts, and I know what to get for most of it, but the RAM has me stumped.
<ztag100> omg, I am loving the HUD
<b^j> xubuntu: did you reboot after you had the issues with gparted?
<OhGodWhy> Keep in mind the computer's currently being sent here, so I don't have it with me.
<DasEi> OhGodWhy: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit     ;apart there is #hardware
<atlas> Quick question that someone may have the answer for. Does Xubuntu use a Grub2 bootloader
<wylde> OhGodWhy: if it has DDR2 now then that's what you have to replace it with.
<AVP> wrong file a next file anyways what do i do
<xubuntu> b^j i had problems because I cant even boot in any system, whole drive is corrupted
<violinappren> atlas: yes
<DasEi> atlas: yess
<escott> OhGodWhy, ddr2 and ddr3 are not slot compatible
<OhGodWhy> wylde: I know DDR2, I mean do I need a certain frequency? Or anything will do as long as I swap out all the sticks.
<b^j> xubuntu: right so have you rebooted the live environment since the gparted issues
<atlas> is there a way to change to a burg loader for the fancy GUI
<atlas> ?
<DasEi> OhGodWhy: fsb of cpu ?
<studentz> AVP a file like docx is different from a program that you want to install using wine
<escott> OhGodWhy, if you had ddr2 800 and added ddr2 600 that would not be good b/c your ram would be slower. if you are replacing all it shouldnt matter
<Fingel> anyone know how I can disable the check for new release screen on old releases? Its for a kiosk
<wylde> OhGodWhy: you can actually mix them, however it's best to match them so that all are the same.
<OhGodWhy> Thanks for the advice man.
<Jeruvy> OhGodWhy, you should review your motherboards documentation for the type of memory you should use.
<OhGodWhy> I'll do that.
<DasEi> atlas: sure, can ue other bootloaders, too
<violinappren> AVP: what are you trying to do with the ubuntu ISO ?
<pmp6nl> escott, scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub pmp6nl@xx.xxx.xxx.xxx/~/.ssh/authorized_keys  for ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  ???
<DasEi> use, atlas
<tonyyarusso> OhGodWhy: there's also a ##hardware channel btw
<atlas> Im looking to dual boot crunchbang and dont want ruin it
<escott> pmp6nl, why not use ssh-copy-id it will setup all the permissions for you, and won't obliterate your auth_keys file
<AVP> violinappren: not a IOS, a browser that only support windsow but i want to run it in wine
<tomswartz07> After my 12.04 upgrade, my root fs partition is stuffed full! I cant uninstall or do anything. How can I clear up space on the / partition?
<DasEi> atlas: use alternate or netinstaller, don't make the ubu-installer install grub, add it to crunchbag's then
<Jordan_U> atlas: We don't support BURG here, and it seems like it has likely been abandoned. GRUB2 has themes also, like this one: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<AVP> studentz: didn't know
<pmp6nl> escott, not sure, just following the directions at http://library.linode.com/securing-your-server#sph_using-ssh-key-pair-authentication
<tonyyarusso> AVP: right-click, run in Wine?
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: try 'apt-get clean' first.
<violinappren> AVP: then why is there an ubuntu ISO in that message!
<balazs> Hello. How do I fix things if one of my package dependencies is messed up ? It needs to remove a package that is "essential for the system"
<escott> pmp6nl, use ssh-copy-id user@hostname
<xubuntu> b^j and I rebooted generally 500 times with different live cds and stuff
<xubuntu> I might assume drive is broken :|
<studentz> AVP: If you want to install a windows program with wine q4wine is a nice and easy GUI to use. If you want to open a file try to look for the app to open it
<atlas> I didnt know. Thanks
 * txomon|home is away: Estoy ocupado
<crayz94> anyone know what logs i could use to troubleshoot vpn pptp connection?  using /var/logs/syslog primarily right now and its not too specific
<tomswartz07> tonyyarusso: tried that, no success. :(
<tonyyarusso> !away > txomon|home
<ubottu> txomon|home, please see my private message
<DasEi> atlas: can go either way, here grub2 is expected/supported
<violinappren> !away | txomon|home
<ubottu> txomon|home: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<jdhfr> how can I purge entire Dconf user settings?
<escott> tomswartz07, first you have to figure out what is using the disk, with either du on the command line or baobob the disk usage analyzer
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: bother.  You can also use the Disk Usage Analysis tool from the Accessories menu to find things you don't need.
<AVP> <tonyyarusso> all right expect how do i allow it to open no permission
<DasEi> !trash | tomswartz07
<ubottu> tomswartz07: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<AVP> <violinappren> wrong file
<tonyyarusso> AVP: err, was that a sentence?
<AVP> <studentz> the one i have is working good
<tomswartz07> ubottu: AH! Trash! I nearly forgot about that. Ill see if that clears up a bit
<ubottu> tomswartz07: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b^j> xubuntu: your partition table is valid enough for fdisk to read it and identify the partitions, what live image are you using now? and to confirm you haven't run gparted on this current boot, correct?
<atlas> Thanks guys. Just wanted to make sure before I tried installing Crunchbang next to my Xubuntu
<DasEi> tomswartz07: channel ro-bot, triggered by !
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<pmp6nl> escott, nice. I think that worked.  Is there a good way to test it?
<PiNinja> I'm on a chat site, and the chat saves chat history in the form of a cookie using flash. It pops up with a small box asking if I want to accept or deny the storage of the chat history. However, I cannot select the box. Can someone help me?
<escott> pmp6nl, ssh user@host
<nimbiotics> Need help installing a printer. I can see the printer is connected to the router, and I followed the instructions at brother.com to install the cups driver,  but when I try a test page I get that "printer might not be connected" what can I do? TIA!
<violinappren> AVP: for running a windows executable  just use: wine yourfile.exe
<DasEi> PiNinja: permission to store on the cookie dir ? and rather have a log on disk for that
<tonyyarusso> PiNinja: Pretty much the only thing you can do is try using a different flash player.  ie if you're using Adobe's try Gnash and vice versa.  Beyond that you're pretty much out of luck - Flash is evil like that.
<pmp6nl> escott, nice.  The keyring came up.  I think it works.  Thanks so much!
<tonyyarusso> PiNinja: although DasEi may have a point too - Firefox probably does support Flash cookie security settings now days.
<hlkj> oi
<AVP> it's working now thank's peeps
<hlkj> hey
<pmp6nl> escott, Im good to go.  It now logs in without a password.  Thank you!!!
<cereal__> How do i get help with software center?
<xangua> !ask | cereal__
<ubottu> cereal__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DasEi> pmp6nl: install fail2ban, use different ssh port, long pswd and investigate portknocking
<jdhfr> why to submit a bug to launchpad I need to install junk on my system?
<tomswartz07> clearing the trash did a little bit to help the stuffed partition, but not much progress. Im still locked out from using aptitude. any advice to clear some apps?
<hlkj> hey, my xchat isnt working right
<tonyyarusso> jdhfr: Uh, what do you think you need to install?
<DasEi> jdhfr: have a tea for now and come back later ?
<cereal__> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a laptop and desktop and trying to use the sync feature in the software center. Both systems are one a logged in to the same ubunt one account. when i click file sync between computers i dont see multiple computers.
<hlkj> what irc client you use
<hlkj> ?
<Flannel> tomswartz07: sorry, stupid question, but have you cleared your apt cache?
<DasEi> Flannel: yes, did already
<DasEi> (tom..)
<tomswartz07> Flannel: yep. i can clear it, but any other function is locked out.
<jdhfr> tonyyarusso: stuff to make stacktraces and upload them
<k014> hello!, i am having a basic problem with make file, i need some guidance..... i am triying to convert all svg images into pdf, this is what i far so far for a simple (4 lines) makefile: http://pastebin.com/UhrHBRJ4
<ThePendulum>  Is there any other way to fix my Ubuntu installation?
<k014> but says: make: *** No rule to make target `%.pdf', needed by `all'.  Stop.
<DasEi> ThePendulum: haven't seen your issue first hand
<Flannel> tomswartz07: well, you could remove (via rm) old kernels, assuming you don't have /boot on a separate partition (this won't matter, becuase you'll purge their packages later anyway)
<tonyyarusso> jdhfr: you don't need that to file a bug.....  It may make your bug report more useful, depending on the bug, but it's certainly not required.
<Jordan_U> k014: Try ##workingset for questions about make
<escott> k014, all %.pdf needs to be all: filename.pdf
<tomswartz07> what has me comfused is that my / is 168G and its completely full now. I have no way of determining what filled the partiton; boabab locks on use. Old kernels are gone.
<omgirc> ubuntu 12.04 with recommended nvidia drivers, the unity sidebar doesn't hide like it did in 11.10. how do you make it hide when you make a window full screen?
<k014> Jordan_U: ok i will go there thx, escott: i want to use a inference target
<wylde> jdhfr:  you don't need to install anything. You can just run 'ubuntu-bug packagename' or 'apport-collect bugnumber'
<tomswartz07> Flannel: I only have 3.2 kernels installed from my fresh upgrade
<Flannel> tomswartz07: what about du?
<pmp6nl> DasEi, thanks for the tip.  I will install those and change the port
<ThePendulum> Ubuntu still boots with a black or half (recovery) screen
<jdhfr> wylde: yes, apport is a name of a junk I mean
<escott> k014, but its completely wild at that point. make all with all: %.pdf translates to "make anything and everything that could possibly exists and ends in .pdf" which is not what you want. you dont want it to try and make asdlfka;lhetr;.pdf
<tomswartz07> Flannel: du outputs a whole ton of info- how to grep it for usefulness?
<DasEi> pmp6nl: the first 2 are no brainers, portknocking is a session as much as the 3 of them together
<wylde> jdhfr: well you will already have it installed. All you have to do is run the command in terminal.
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: My preferred method is du -hcs
<xubuntu> b^j yes  I havent run gparted on xubuntu 12.04 it failed cause of my corrupted windows partition that could have had damaged whole drive ?
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules" when i try to upgrade to 12
<escott> pmp6nl, or just forget everything DasEi suggested and disable ssh password login and rely on your authkeys
<DasEi> hehe ;)
<cereal__> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a laptop and desktop and trying to use the sync feature in the software center. Both systems are one a logged in to the same ubunt one account. when i click file sync between computers i dont see multiple computers.
<pmp6nl> escott, DasEi ok.  I was planning on disabling ssh by password
<tomswartz07> tonyyarusso: du -hcs outputs just total fs space?
<Flannel> tomswartz07: du -h --max-depth=1
<pmp6nl> escott, DasEi Is it easy to reeneable this if I need to add someone else as a user with authkeys?
<Flannel> that'll give you a summary of each of the folders (and not subfolders) in your current dir, so you can try to figure out what's misbehaving.
<DasEi> pmp6nl: yes, sure
<escott> pmp6nl, then thats plenty. disabling password takes the "password" size up to 2^4096 everything else is just playing with small coefficients in front of your ascii password complexity
<pmp6nl> DasEi, ok. Thanks. escott cool. Will do
<CharlesA> Does anyone know why running "halt" on a Ubuntu 12.04 box only halts the system instead of powering it off as well?
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: you can use it to drill down and find big stuff.  For instance, 'du -hcs /*' will tell you that /proc is not your problem, and perhaps that /home or /var is.  Then if it's home, 'du -hcs /home/*' will tell you which users to check out, and so on.
<DasEi> CharlesA: try sudo shutdown -h now
<CharlesA> DasEi: That works fine as does halt -p
<boottella> hola me podría alguien ayudar con nvidia en ubuntu? gracias
<DasEi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<b^j> xubuntu: that is odd, not sure i would expect different errors for corruption, like bad superblock.  have you tried fscking the linux partition and seeing what it says?
<boottella> sorry
<DasEi> :)
<tomswartz07> tonyyarusso: my /home is on a different partition. however, it's pretty full with downloads. would that make a difference?
<PiNinja> So, I'm still trying to click the 'allow' for a flash storage thing. What is weird is it let me do it on a different linux distro (arch linux) on all three major browsers (FF, GC and opera). It isn't letting me do it on here, however. I tried reinstalling flash, and it still didn't work. Would posting a screen shot of the problem help with what I'm talking about?
<Dade> I have a few SSL Virtualhosts and they work fine until I restart the box. Then all of the SSL virtualhosts point to the directory listed in default-ssl. If I restart Apache2 service manually everything works as intended. any ideas?
<jdhfr> how to return the menubar to windows?
<Flannel> tomswartz07: If it's a separate partition, it won't affect / at all, no.
<tomswartz07> Flannel: thats what I thought. hrm.
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: nah, but you get the idea.  Just ignore anything that's a separate mountpoint.
<CharlesA> DasEi: There was a bug report on it from 11.10, but I haven't been able to find if the behavior of halt is intended or if it is a bug.
<DasEi> CharlesA: can't say either, I'm using shutdown
<CharlesA> DasEi: Ok, thanks for the help.
<mutlaq> hi, i installed ubuntu 12 and my graphics is not working.I can only repair via
<firefish5000> Hello, I have a USB with GRUB2 question. Should grub2 be installed on its own partition with bios_grub flag or with a OS and boot flag?
<TheBuntu> What version of ati catalyst is in the 12.04 repo??
<jdhfr> my menubars has gone, how to show them again?
<wylde> CharlesA: if the -p switch works to power down then I'd imagine that's how it was intended to work.
<Flannel> CharlesA: halt not powering off is by design.  I can't find the document with the rationale, but there's apparently one.
<tomswartz07> tonyyarusso: my /var/log is 161G. What?
<wylde> CharlesA: man halt
<_0x783czar> Hello, I have an issue with package authenication on Ubuntu 10.04.  Everytime I try to install a new package it tells me that it can't authenticate it.  The only way I can get around this is to install from the terminal and tell it to install it anyway.  Any idea why this might be happening or how I can fix it?
<mutlaq> hi, i installed ubuntu 12 and my graphics is not working.I can only repair via terminal repair window but unable to connect to internet. How do i connect to wifi? i tried iwconfig wlan0 essid ACESS key KEY but not working
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: Wow.  Um, that might be your problem.  :P
<tomswartz07> /var/log/upstart is 80G
<CharlesA> Flannel: Running halt by itself powered off the box on Lucid, and it looks like it did the same up until 11.10 from what I can find
<omgirc> ubuntu 12.04 with recommended nvidia drivers, the unity sidebar doesn't hide like it did in 11.10. how do you make it hide when you make a window full screen?
<n00by> Does anyone here know how i can get rid of the red exclamation mark besides an extension in gnome-tweak-tool which prevents it from activating?
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: Unless you have a reason to care, you can just start deleting things willy-nilly in there, especially the gzipped versions from previous days/weeks.
<tomswartz07> /var/log/lightdm is 77G what the heck is going on here?
<whoever> hi all i think there may be a package issue i am tring to install clamav, and the db for clamav which i think is clamav-freshclam, but when i try to install clam-freshclam i get 0 packaged will be upgraded/installed from aptitude . can someone assist
<tomswartz07> tonyyarusso: is there an issue with the program that it's dumping such massive amounts of data into these log files?
<wp_> * soreau (~soreau@unaffiliated/soreau) 进入了 #ubuntu
<newtoarch> Has anyone installed the the ethernet "ALX" driver for AR8131?
<TheBuntu> Anyone know what version of ATI Catalyst is in the 12.04 repo???
<ThePendulum> I guess I'll have to have it fall back to Windows
<tomswartz07> /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log is 77G. There must be an issue with the program that it made such a large file? isnt there a limit on the size of log files?
<Mauhdeeb> thebuntu: I have 8.96.7 packaging version
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: Probably, but I don't know what.  Are all of the logs in upstarts directory big, or just one day?
<Flannel> tomswartz07: There is no limit, and yeah, something isn't right. You can clear that, or clear most of that, and things will work.  Looking at it first may give you some insight into /why/ though.
<wylde> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubottu> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 5745 kB, installed size 11191 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<tomswartz07> Flannel: any idea what I should be looking for?
<Gnea> !info fglrx | TheBuntu
<wylde> !info fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<ubottu> TheBuntu: fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38286 kB, installed size 114917 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<ubottu> fglrx-amdcccle-updates (source: fglrx-installer-updates): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:8.960-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 5744 kB, installed size 11182 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<TheBuntu> Mauhdeeb: what version would that be 12.2 12.3 12.4
<Flannel> tomswartz07: No idea.  I imagine you'll see the same thing repeated a billion times or something like that.
<worudy> hello everybody
<omgirc> twinview stops mouse from one monitor to the next, then releases it. can't make unity side bar disapear on making window ful screen. current nvidia drivers installed any idea how to fix ?
<tomswartz07> Ah, like a LightDM "failed to get connection from VNC socket: Error accepting connection: too many open files"?
<worudy> any body can share me the software of qq for ubuntu?
<tomswartz07> thats about 1000000 lines in /var/log/upstart/lightdm.log
<_0x783czar> Hello, I have an issue with package authenication on Ubuntu 10.04.  Everytime I try to install a new package it tells me that it can't authenticate it.  The only way I can get around this is to install from the terminal and tell it to install it anyway.  Any idea why this might be happening or how I can fix it?
<DasEi> wylde: good to know, that means propitary work again with ati in precise , Gnea ?
<cereal__> I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a laptop and desktop and trying to use the sync feature in the software center. Both systems are one a logged in to the same ubunt one account. when i click file sync between computers i dont see multiple computers.
<wylde> DasEi: I assume so :) I use nvidia myself
<tomswartz07> so far, its been LightDM in both logfile locations.
<Mauhdeeb> Driver Packaging Version 8.96.7-120312a-135598C-ATI
<nimbiotics> Need help installing a printer. I can see the printer is connected to the router, and I followed the instructions at brother.com to install the cups driver,  but when I try a test page I get that "printer might not be connected" what can I do? TIA!
<n00by> trism: do you know how i would enable the bottom panel extension msge-bottompanel in gnome-tweak-tool (it has a red exclamation mark)?
<L3top> _0x783czar: can you paste the actual error?
<nhanbvn483> ..
<pmp6nl> In apache2.conf does it matter how many spaces go in between StartsServers and 1 on the line --- StartServers 1
<malv1> does eufi + ati proprietary actually work?
<malv1> my system fails to boot
<wylde> !ubuntuone | cereal__
<ubottu> cereal__: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<_0x783czar> L3top: of course, give me a second
<malv1> anyone here use UEFI?
<tomswartz07> malv1: i do
<mutant> malv1: yeah, what's up?
<malv1> tomswartz07: do you use any proprietary drivers?
<malv1> ati or nvidia?
<cereal__> ubottu: but that is still the same account that is used for the software sync system is it not?
<tomswartz07> ati proprietary, why do you ask?
<malv1> for some reason my system refuses to post with uefi
<scientes> Debolaz, can you paste lspci for me?
<gaelfx> cereal__: ubottu is a bot, not a person
<wylde> cereal__: I think you are not understanding what ubuntu one is.... it sync the files to a "cloud" then if you choose you can setup the other computer to sync the folders on the "cloud"
<cleric_preston> Hey guys. I just installed Mint 12 and it's overheating like crazy. I heard that I should change the kernel version since the bug is in it. So how do I install kernal without the overheating bug?
<tomswartz07> malv1: what version of ubuntu are you on? i had some issues with early 11.10 and the efi boots
<malv1> 12.04
<mutant> anyone have an mdadm array that they spin down/up with hdparm?  My drives go to standby just fine and on schedule, but when I try to bring them back up, hdparm says they are in standby and mdadm --detail says they are removed and faulty spares
<wylde> cereal__: at any rate hit up the website and read a bit and/or visit #ubuntuone.
<cleric_preston> Help.
<malv1> looks like I will need to reinstall everything back to non-efi
<jon__> i need help with my audio skipping every so often, seems to only be certain programs
<tomswartz07> malv1: did you see if grub-efi installed correctly?
<wylde> !mint | cleric_preston
<ubottu> cleric_preston: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<malv1> yea, it installed. it stops working as soon as I activate proprietary drivers
<REK_007> malv1: I have an hybridEFI on my board .. had faced a few problems like you with 10.04 .. the only solution was to reset BIOS and then set up everything again
<tonyyarusso> cleric_preston: This is an Ubuntu support channel only.
<cleric_preston> wylde: It's the same issue in Ubuntu too, I just switched to Mint.
<tomswartz07> malv1: AH! okay.
<tomswartz07> malv1: youre on ATI's drivers, right?
<escott> malv1, and you do have gpt partition table right?
<cereal__> wylde: thanks i understand what ubuntuone is but my issue is with the new sync feature in the software center, and from what i read it uses ubuntuone log in to sync installed applications between computers, and that is what is not working.
<wylde> cleric_preston: regardless Mint isn't suppoeted here.
<malv1> escott: yea
<cleric_preston> Fine, tell me what to do for ubuntu, how to revert back to older kernel without the overheating bug?
<chu> lol
<tonyyarusso> cleric_preston: You already told us you're not using Ubuntu.
<_0x783czar> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956597/
<malv1> i am also using full disk encryption
<malv1> usually where it asks me for a password it just hangs now
<cleric_preston> tonyyarusso: Dual boot, I enter in Ubuntu again it overheats.
<wylde> cereal__: ummm no, ubuntu one doesn't sync installed applications.
<tomswartz07> malv1: i needed to install the proprietary drivers manually. i had a similar issue
<_0x783czar> _0x783czar: this error also occurs when I use the graphical client but I do not have an option to proceed anyway
<cleric_preston> tonyyarusso: In other words, you don't know anything about the bug and Ubuntu and you just fail at life.
<tomswartz07> malv1: heres the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:__Need_to_fully_remove_-fglrx_and_reinstall_-ati_from_scratch
<malv1> tomswartz07: I'll try that
<_0x783czar> L3top: this error also occurs when I use the graphical client but I do not have an option to proceed anyway
<chu> cleric_preston: Uncalled for.
<_0x783czar> L3top: it occurs with every package
<wylde> !ops | cleric_preston
<ubottu> cleric_preston: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<cereal__> wilde: 12.04 software center has sync between computers - Do you know how to get this to work?
<wylde> cereal__: like I said, you apparently don't understand what it does. Also they can help you better in #ubuntuone
<tomswartz07> malv1: gave a dead link: sorry! here's a live one: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<malv1> tomswartz07: thanks
<cereal__> wylde - i am thinking you dont know what that sync does, as it syncs installed applications between computers using the same account..
<AVP> what format do Ubuntu work with?
<chu> AVP: Could you rephrase your question please?
<cereal__> wilde: not ubuntuone - im talking in the ubuntu software center.
<_0x783czar> AVP: what sort of format?
<wylde> cereal__: no, ubuntu one does not do that. It can sync folders, address book, music etc. It will not sync all your installed applications. I won't argue the point with you. Again, they can help you better with your problem in #ubuntuone.
<tomswartz07> tonyyarusso: thanks for your help. Im back up and running. I appreciate it!
<jon__> i use ubuntu 10.04 and the audio skips every few seconds while using pandora in chrome, any idea what is wrong?
<tonyyarusso> tomswartz07: excellent!
<cereal__> wylde: thanks but i dont want help with ubuntu one i want help with ubuntu software centers sync feature.. Thanks again.
<tomswartz07> you too Flannel!
<sherif> Your connection to twitter.com is encrypted with 128-bit encryption. However, this page includes other resources which are not secure. These resources can be viewed by others while in transit, and can be modified by an attacker to change the look of the page.
<sherif> The connection uses TLS 1.0.
<sherif> The connection is encrypted using RC4_128, with SHA1 for message authentication and RSA as the key exchange mechanism.
<sherif> The connection is not compressed
<FloodBot1> sherif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pmp6nl> Does it matter if my mysql root password is the same as my server root password?  Or is this a big no-no
<sherif> how can i fix that
<nimbiotics> Need help installing a printer. I can see the printer is connected to the router, and I followed the instructions at brother.com to install the cups driver,  but when I try a test page I get that "printer might not be connected" what can I do? TIA!
<Gnea> jon__: got a runaway chrome process that's chewing up cpu?
<malv1> nimbiotics: the path that Ubuntu detects is wrong
<Gnea> !printer | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<malv1> nimbiotics: make sure you give it the correct IP manually
<AVP> <_0x783czar> like tar.gz or exe
<jon__> Gnea: no, it looks normal, i also rebooted and that did not help
<tonyyarusso> sherif: By getting a job at Twitter and redoing how their web site works.
<shadowspell> Hey there is any way to run itunes on ubuntu  ?
<Gnea> AVP: Ubuntu relies on the Debian Package Management System
<Gnea> shadowspell: no.
<sherif> tonyyarusso r u kidding
<nimbiotics> malv1: The IPaddress is right
<Gnea> jon__: what cpu/mem?
<sherif> tonyyarusso twitter is always heavy n takes long time to open i need to fix this
<malv1> yea
<AVP> Gnea: oh thank's so how do i download opera browser for Ubuntu?
<xangua> AVP: go to opera.com and download the deb
<Gnea> !opera | avp
<ubottu> avp: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<tonyyarusso> sherif: You could block various items that it's trying to load if you really want, but there's nothing to "fix" - the problem is your personal preference, not technical.
<jon__> Gnea: chrome's task manager shows shockwave using about 11 cpu and 79k memory
<Gnea> xangua: It's better to just follow the already-documented directions
<pareshan> hi
<AVP> what's the package format?
<Gnea> AVP: just follow what ubottu said
<sherif> tonyyarusso u mean i have blocked this site?
<Gnea> AVP: well, the files have a .deb extension
<xangua> Gnea: installing the deb does install opera... And also adds the repository if that is what you mean
<OomElvis> Q: what would be the fastest way to get all files in a directory?
<OomElvis> cos i have a directory with 43,000 folders
<rrabit> ....
<Gnea> xangua: relying on the official documentation is the preferred method in this channel rather than pointing people to go directly to an external website. If the documentation requires it, it will let them know.
<OomElvis> correction: a count of all directories within a folder
<OomElvis> i need a count of all directories within a folder
<AVP> Gnea: oh
<tonyyarusso> AVP: package format is .deb
<tonyyarusso> sherif: No, I mean if you want it to load faster you can block ads, pictures, flash, etc.
<tonyyarusso> OomElvis: `find /your/folder -type d | wc -l` ought to do it.
<mutlaq> hi, my ubuntu graphics is not working and I can only access the repair window. I have a thumg drive and want to copy important files in it via the repair window but none of the thumb drive is read. What should I do to copy files to the thumb drive?
<sherif> tonyyarusso no man it takes long time to open not cuz connection slow or something the other sites opens fine but its just twitter that takes long time
<jon__> Gnea: any other ideas?
<OomElvis> tonesfrommars: did try that, but was slow
<OomElvis> tonesfrommars: dont know if i can find a faster why, apart from having a C program do it maybe
<niranjan> Hi folks, fresh install of 12.04, facing weired problem. Running eclipse indigo with sun jdk 1.7, crashes whenever I switch to differentr application
<tyci123> hello?
<tyci123> somebody!
<s_spiff> hey guys, need help installing ubuntu to a flash drive using a mac. Already tried the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX first error - hdutil not found
<jon__> does anyone else know why my audio would be skipping using pandora in chrome?
<tonyyarusso> s_spiff: there's another I in hdiutil
<tyci123> i need help with using sd cards in 11.10
<tyci123> they wont appear
<s_spiff> tonyyarusso:  oh crap!
<tyci123> can someone help>
<tyci123> ?
<linuxuz3r> ask thge question
<somethinginteres> Can someone in The United States tell me if Hulu is included as a source for the Unity "Video" Lens?
<linuxuz3r> the
<tyci123> i already did
<tyci123> i need hel using sd card in 11.10
<tyci123> *cards
<linuxuz3r> tyci123, it wont recognize your sd card?
<tyci123> yeah
<linuxuz3r> do you have a usb converter
<linuxuz3r> or is it built in sdcard reader
<tyci123> no its built in
<linuxuz3r> that may be the problem
<tyci123> oh
<tyci123> can i fix it
<linuxuz3r> the drivers for the reader might not be supported
<linuxuz3r> can you do lspci -v as root
<tyci123> k
<linuxuz3r> check your sd card reader
<blackbird_> I have a question...  where is the tools/wifi path located under?
<blackbird_> I am looking for this folder in order to install a particular program there
<blackbird_> this is why I am asking
<blackbird_> "Download the latest coWPAtty (currently coWPAtty-4.2) to /tools/wifi"
<blackbird_> I can't find /tools/wifi
<rocker> what is new in precise pangolin?
<linuxuz3r> tyci123, http://pastebin.com/Z8KV2V4U
<linuxuz3r> it should look like that
<rocker> hi!
<linuxuz3r> try lspci -vvv
<rocker> can someone suggest what is new in precise pangolin
<tyci123> ok
<rocker> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<blackbird_> ?
<jgmdev> rocker,  applications menu access with alt key to search on them
<linuxuz3r> tools wifi
<linuxuz3r> blackbird_,  what are you trying to do?
<blackbird_> install a program
<rocker> jgmdev: can you suggest how to change the ldm theme in 12.04?
<blackbird_> in the /tools/wifi directory linuxuz3r
<blackbird_> I need to have the tarball in that directory
<tyci123> wait where do i enter lspci -v?
<tyci123> the terminal?
<linuxuz3r> you my need the kernel image for your kernel
<malv1> nope, reinstalling the catalyst drivers manually did not fix the problem. Ubuntu is just borken
<marrok1> blackbird_, what program?
<linuxuz3r> blackbird_, you my need the kernel image for your kernel
<malv1> time to revert 5 hours of work to go back to a non-efi installation
<blackbird_> cowpatty
<linuxuz3r> i dont have tools directory in my ubuntu
<malv1> everytime I give Ubuntu the benefit of the doubt I lose
<marrok1> have you tried making one in your home directory ?
<tonyyarusso> linuxuz3r: I don't think your instructions are written for Ubuntu...
<tonyyarusso> Or you missed some earlier step
<linuxuz3r> for what question tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> sorry, that was for blackbird_
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> blackbird_, just simply extract cowpatty to your tools/wifi directory
<linuxuz3r> you need to make tools wifi directory on your own
<linuxuz3r> it could be inside your home folder
<adamsilver> can i uninstall os x completely and install ubuntu as the only os on a macbook pro?
<tonyyarusso> adamsilver: "probably".  There seems to be some variation in hardware revisions.
<tonyyarusso> check the wiki first
<andrewb80> topic
<TheBuntu> i was in mint.. just installed ubuntu 12.04.. and virtualbox.. copyed my vbox image to another harddrive.. all i have do do is copy it back or do i need to do any setting up?
<kooo> Hey, so when I try to log in va lightdm, it just says logging in... the gui is still responisve in light dm
<nightrid3r> i cant find aircrack-ng in the repo, is there a place to get it for 12.04?
<andrewb80> Im running ubuntu on my sony vaio fs640 and runs good but Im having a text issue when my system has been running for a few hours, makes text almost unreadable, I shut down and reboot and fault stops for another few hours. has anyone seen this problem and is there a fix.
<Riking> hello
<Riking> my compiz crashes, i'm running on the TTYs
<Riking> Just updated to 12.04 and compiz starts crashing after i log in
<Riking> is there a quick fix?
<Riking> need more system info?
<alusion> Are there any online MMO's I can play on ubuntu [or linux in general]?
<Riking> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah can't start the gui
<derekchiang> guys I'm totally frustrated.. need help..
<derekchiang> I'm new to ubuntu and is now trying to connet to PPPOE via wifi
<derekchiang> I use pppoeconf but it doesn't work
<sadflapjack> Hey - I'm not sure I have a problem, but I've just upgraded from 10.04 and the HUD seems to not work at all.
<sadflapjack> Like I press alt and it comes up, but if, for example I have firefox open and I type new tab, I get nothing
<andrewb80> Hey can anyone tell me how to install drivers for my intel m so I can possibly fix my text issue with Ubuntu 12
<derekchiang> I use the Network tools and fount the "Link speed" is "not available"
<derekchiang> guys I'm totally frustrated.. need help..
<derekchiang> I'm new to ubuntu and is now trying to connet to PPPOE via wifi
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Why isn't your router / modem handling the PPP?
<derekchiang> Jordan_U, I'm not sure what you mean
<sadflapjack> Has anyone else in here had a problem with HUD?
<sadflapjack> It gives me no results for whatever I type.
<derekchiang> Jordan_U, I'm trying to use PPPOE via wifi
<derekchiang> which works just fine under Windows 7
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: PPP is a protocal for connecting to DSL (it's also used for other connections, but I'm assuming that's what you're working with). PPPoE is PPP over ethernet. Normally, rather than doing PPPoE, you have the modem (which may or may not be the same piece of hardware containing the wifi router) handle the DSL, and simply communicate to it using standard IP protocol.
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: Thanks, but I can only work via wifi
<Weaponized> what is up with the floodbots?
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: I don't think you understand, I am  *not* suggesting that you use ethernet.
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Do you use DSL?
<drcode> hi all
<Weaponized> I love you guize. 99 all. Take it easy.
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: yes I use DSL, normally via Wifi
<Cyberacid> -_-
<drcode> last day , I have upgrded into ubuntu 12.04 - fresh install
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Do you have a DSL modem separate from your wireless router, or do you connect your phone line directly to the wireless router?
<Random832> my touchpad wants to middle click if i tap the upper right corner
<drcode> when i do poweroff , it seems that it dosn't shutdown my pc
<Random832> this is A MILLION BILLION TIMES more annoying than normal tap to click [which I disabled]
<Random832> how to disable?
<drcode> only the power led it on
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: I am not sure what you mean... but I don't use phone line
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: basically my modem emits wifi signals and I can connect to it, and then normally under Win7 I just use the DSL
<nightrid3r> derekchiang, you mean 3G ??
<derekchiang> no no no...
<nightrid3r> ok
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: DSL is a form of internet connection over landline telephone cables. That's what it *is*: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_subscriber_line .
<derekchiang> I tried to use pppoeconf but to no avail
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: thanks, so I guess my modem uses a telephone line.  but it emits signals and normally I just connect to it wirelessly
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: OK. So the device which is connected to your phone line is also your wireless router?
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: eh I think so... though I'm not sure what's a wireless router
<derekchiang> I'm Chinese, so I'm not so familiar with the technical terms...
<wo0t99> hello ppl :)
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: A wireless router is a device which hosts a wireless network. It's what you're connecting to when you connect to wifi.
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: OK, then I think it is
<derekchiang> I have done some Google and I have successfully used pppoeconf to connect to internet. however it doesn't work anymore and I don't know why
<echo0ff_> hello
<derekchiang> basically I connected to the wireless network and then I used pppoeconf, and it worked.  not anymore
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Good. Then it's probably easiest to configure it to handle the PPP connection itself. If the router/modem does the PPP itself then you don't need to use PPPoE at all.
<wo0t99> why pppoe? gnome network manager will help :)
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: thank you so much, so what exactly should I do?
<echo0ff_> I need some help building something, is there anyone willing to put up with me and help me diagnose the issue?
<echo0ff_> its called Dolphin-Emu
<echo0ff_> and it is a Wii emulator
<echo0ff_> the repos are broken and I'm having issues compiling
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Figure out the ip address of your router and enter it into a browser window. From there you can configure the router to handle the DSL connection itself.
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: One warning though, if you change the configuration of the router but don't configure it successfully you may need to return the router to its previous configuration before you can connect with Windows again.
<wo0t99> derekchiang, use ifconfig to check your ip information, and route -n to check your gateway
<derekchiang> wo0t99: thanks, you mean type "ifconfig" into terminal?
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Also, if it would be easier for you there are Chinese support channels for Ubuntu in #ubuntu-cn and #ubuntu-tw.
<wo0t99> :)
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: thanks!! I go to ifconfig but I find I have several ip address
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Run "route -n". The ip address of your router will be the one listed under "Gateway" which is *not* 0.0.0.0.
<rail_z> Can somone help me configure my mouse? I have a huge issue. The 'clicker' does not hang onto a window it just keeps clicking...
<echo0ff_> thats actually cool. are you sure its not a hardware problem?
<rail_z> echo0ff_: in windows it does not do it.
<echo0ff_> i see
<echo0ff_> it must be a driver issue then
<rail_z> echo0ff_: this is what I susspect
<rail_z> I checked the logs..and not much help
<echo0ff_> before you do anything though, try a diffrent usb port
<rail_z> oh, wait sorry, I forgot to specify that it is a touchpad.. I am on a laptop
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: oh I get it.  is the username/password combination the same as the one that I use when I connect to DSL?  I can't log in
<echo0ff_> i see
<echo0ff_> hmmmmm do you know what kind of touch pad it is?
<echo0ff_> with laptops sometimes things just dont work
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: oh I figured it out
<echo0ff_> manufacturers wont release sources
<rail_z> echo0ff_: let me check.
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: yeah now I see the user interface, what should I do then?
<echo0ff_> does anyone have dolphin-emu working in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: It depends on your specific router. If the page is in English can you post a screenshot?
<Stark> HELLO!??!?
<rail_z> echo0ff_: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPa
<echo0ff_> thats a common touchpad
<rail_z> echo0ff_: I see.
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: sorry it's not in English...  maybe you could tell me in vague terms what I should do and then maybe I can figure it out
<redact3d> just went back to 10.04 so much better
<echo0ff_> I have two notebooks using those and I have never had to mess with drivers
<rail_z> echo0ff_: I checked the catchall synaptics file and the 'two finger sroll' doesn't work either
<rail_z> ls
<echo0ff_> hold on let me check smthing
<rail_z> k
<motherbrain> I am wondering is there any good software for ubuntu that allows you to create a media streaming server ... something that would beable to have people go to my website that I host locally and stream my webcam or live camcorder feed in real time
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: Look for settings related to DSL. There should be an area where you can enter the login information for your DSL so that the router can connect, rather than requiring everyone who connects via wifi to give that login information.
<CrazyGangster> motherbrain: vlc
<motherbrain> icecast works great for having my own internet radio station but for video is a different story
<echo0ff_> well I am using ubuntu and it seems to have preinstalled synaptics touchpad manager automatically
<echo0ff_> maybe there are specific settings you need to manuallly tweak
<rail_z> echo0ff_: I am also. But there is some issues..
<motherbrain> I have looked at vlc and never could get it to work
<Jordan_U> derekchiang: And again, be warned that changing these settings may break what you currently have working with Windows until you change them back. Do you understand that?
<Sixmsj> is there a way to set ubuntu's default gtk size?
<rail_z> echo0ff_: it looks like: config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0 is loaded
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: yes I understand
<echo0ff_> maybe its an issue with resources not being properly assigned. It happens with some chipsets
<rail_z> echo0ff_: which makes me wonder why the two finger scroll doesn't work
<echo0ff_> that is a strange issue
<rail_z> echo0ff_: I hear ya.
<CrazyGangster> motherbrain: but is the best option, i always do video streams in network classes...
<echo0ff_> have you googled the laptop model for issues?
<CrazyGangster> see soo tuturials in google
<CrazyGangster> *some
<rail_z> echo0ff_: 273-(**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "True"
<echo0ff_> the funny thing is two finger  scroll only works on my older laptop not my brand new one. its strange but true.
<rail_z> echo0ff_: yes, not much information.. it is sort of a rare laptop..g73sw, I was unable to get the keyboard lights working..had them working on the last install but nuked it
<wolter> can somebody help me roll back my wireless bcm driver?
<rail_z> echo0ff_: yeah, this one is newer
<echo0ff_> I'm sorry without physically being there thats all I can think of
<KM0201> wolter: what do you mean?
<rail_z> echo0ff_: tnx, anyhow..
<echo0ff_> but i am an old school unix guy,  you may want to ask a linux fanatic
<rail_z> echo0ff_: heh, and where might I find one of those?
<wolter> KM0201, after my upgrade to 12.04 I started getting problems with my wireless internet, I think reverting the driver to the version I had on 11.10 could fix the problem
<echo0ff_> somone on here
<echo0ff_> knows the answer
<wolter> KM0201, the problem is that internet periodically disconnects and reconnects; about every 10 seconds
<KM0201> wolter: hmm, i guess the main thing would be to know which driver 11.10 has, vs 12.04
<rail_z> echo0ff_: yeah, there is enough people..
<echo0ff_> 12.04 fixed my net adaptors too
<KM0201> wolter: which broadcom is it?..
<wolter> KM0201, bcm4312
<echo0ff_> i had a bcm 4312 on my acer and 12.4 made it work automatically
<KM0201> wolter: according to the broadcom docs, the 4312 will work with either hte STA driver, or the b43 driver... which one are you using?
<sadflapjack> hey, i've been looking online and still can't find anything about my problem. HUD finds no results when I type things into it.
<wolter> KM0201, what should I grep for to see if I am using the sta driver?
<KM0201> wolter: really not sure.
<KM0201> wolter: i never used broadcoms, just vaguely familiar with them..
<wolter> KM0201, I would say bcm then because I have bcma and b43 on one line when I grep
<sadflapjack> Can anyone see when I type?
<woonix> sadflapjack: yes
<xiaocai> hi
<sadflapjack> Ok cool. Well then I suppose if anyone knows how to solve it they'll respond, and if they don't then I'll keep searching.
<woonix> I'd help if I could but I don't even have the OS installed yet. I'm still downloading the disc image.
<sadflapjack> Yeah no worries. It's not an integral feature of the OS so I'm fine, it'd just be lovely if it would work.
<n00b3lit3> asd
<doktah> anyone know how to use a second display with xubuntu?
<Syd23> join #arch
<mint__> linux fucking sucks i am going back to OS X
<itsnotstalking> anyone know where to get a copy of byterun or another php encryptor without having to pay?
<n00bBot> hello'
<milocs> whats up all
<wo0t99> os x noob
<mint__> at least it works and unlike linux where it has ton of virus and bugs
<n00bBot> quit
<n00bBot> QUIT
<mint_> does grub support UEFI
<nightrid3r> mint_, yup
<nutty42> It supports EFI for sure, I dont know about UEFI
<mint_> is their any other bootloader that uses UEFI
<anand> hello i need a help on this. how find . -perm -100 -print lists all the files that i have execute permission ?
<Infinite8> Any Gnome3 users
<nutty42> chameleon i think
<Infinite8> Was wonder if Compiz works on Gnome3
<nutty42> I used Chameleon when I had a triple boot with MacOSX
<myhero> what the diff between webchat and irssi terminal chat ?
<anand> -100 is the one i need help with?? any one??
<wo0t99> exactly
<mint_> i was thinking of using lilo
<Mike> anyone here good with make and the like?
<aeon-ltd> myhero: well you can customize irssi and save your settings etc
<aeon-ltd> Mike: just describe your problem to the channel or the channel of whatever you're compiling
<myhero> aeon- ltd: means anyother major diff. ?
<nathaneltitane> anyone using gnome shell in here?
<Guest48744> checking for GLIB... no
<Guest48744> no
<Guest48744> configure: error:
<Guest48744> You must have GLib 2.16.0 or newer development headers installed to build.
<Guest48744> If you have these installed already you may need to install pkg-config so
<Guest48744> I can find them.
<FloodBot1> Guest48744: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathaneltitane> hello?
<Infinite8> Any know if compiz is usable with Gnome 3
<nathaneltitane> yes it is
<aeon-ltd> myhero: the tab completion algorithm is slightly different, but yeah irc is irc wherever. i'd prefer them to have separate processes from my browser though
<nathaneltitane> unity runs on it
<wo0t99> not sure, im low spec linux user. no gui fancy
<nathaneltitane> unity is a compiz plugin
<Guest48744> what is flooding here?
<nathaneltitane> and since 11.10 its gtk3
<nathaneltitane> so ya
<mint_> 11.10 kind of sucks
<Infinite8> nathaneltitane: unity runs on it?  Isn't Gnome 3 a shell
<mint_> use mint
<jblp> wow
<nathaneltitane> i'm talking about unity running on compiz
<Tm_T> mint_: stick on channel topic, thanks
<nathaneltitane> gnome 3 is gnome 3
<myhero> aeon-ltd: means for diff process, if browser hangs or crashes then it will not effect irssi that way
<nathaneltitane> with or without shell
<jblp> ati proprietary drivers on my on board 4200 are absolutely garbage
<myhero> aeon-ltd: any method to save irc logs
<nathaneltitane> mint_: im on fedora for the record
<Infinite8> nathaneltitane:  is gnome3 utililizing the unity shell
<nightrid3r> Guest48744, install the glib development files
<anand> hello i need a help on this. how find . -perm -100 -print lists all the files that i have execute permission ?
<myhero> aeon-ltd: in irssi or any other way ?
<anand> -100 is the one i need help with?? any one??
<nathaneltitane> ubuntu uses gtk3 and unity
<jblp> Just had to let that out
<nathaneltitane> unity being qt/compiz
<StarryNight> anyone uses kubuntu 12.04?
<Tm_T> StarryNight: yes?
<nathaneltitane> so yes.. compiz runs even on gnome 3
<nathaneltitane> you would probably get the best out of it by running on gnome classic session
<StarryNight> i noticed improvements
<StarryNight> from the last version
<Infinite8> nathaneltitane:  cool, so what's the dif with a desktop enviro and shell
<nathaneltitane> can someone help me here? i need someone who runs gnome-shell on ubuntu
<nathaneltitane> shell is an overlay to the desktop environment that unifies the DE's components into a fluid experience
<nathaneltitane> kde's plasma is a shell.. very modular
<myhero> i have huawei EC 122 data card modem.....it supports fedora, opensuse and mandriva.....will it run on ubuntu ?
<nathaneltitane> gnome shell is monolithic.. with extensions as an option
<pc-moon> how to assign manual IP address on ubontu
<Tm_T> nathaneltitane: you need a help with what?
<nathaneltitane> manula ip can be set in network config
<nathaneltitane> i need to veryfy the modal dialog behavior
<nathaneltitane> are you running adwaita theme?
<nightrid3r> myhero, depends if the kernel supports it, i gues it will work
<StarryNight> the way i have kde set up throu the "search view" so it looks like windows 8 with the star menu
<Tm_T> nathaneltitane: you should tell what you need instead of asking what others have (:
<D1RTYL0G1C> does anyone have any suggestions on multi monitor support?  i haven't used a desktop version of Linux in quite some time and was wanting to set my primary display to my extended monitor.
<nightrid3r> myhero, most huawei modem cards work fine on ubuntu for years
<nathaneltitane> basically the modal dialogs are not held in place and do not swipe the way they should on stock or default behavior, even when forcing them to be atached through gconf Tm_T
<wjcw> anand: find . -perm -100 -print # should show all files that has the user execute permission bit set... though that'll show directories as well
<myhero> i have ubuntu 8.04 and 11.10 but its not working on both systems....how to make it work on both of them ?
<wjcw> anand: except for older find implementations, -print is usually implied
<xps15_gpt> Hello. Is there anybody who have got xps 15 (l502x) . If yes, have you ever tried booting ubuntu from gpt disk ?
<linuxuz3r>  /j #firefox
<anand> wjcw: how do you know -100 is the option for this?
<myhero> when i insert the card then in 8.04 it opens card directory with driver but doesn't installs it and in 11.10 it doesn't opens also...i called the isp support and they said 11.10 is not supported :(
<linuxuz3r>  /j #firefox
<nathaneltitane> Tm_T ??
<Tm_T> nathaneltitane: I have no idea about that
<anand> wjcw: i got it thanks
<JPBMB> Loving 12.04 so far :)
<nightrid3r> myhero, it doesn't need to install (the drivers you see are for windows)
<myhero> yea how is 12.04 ?
<anand> JPBMB: me too ;)
<nathaneltitane> still buggy
<mint_> does grub support UEFI
<nightrid3r> myhero, check dmesg to see if the card is detected
<myhero> but its not getting running...what to do ?
<aeon-ltd> myhero: sorry for the late reply, but iirc #ubuntu logs are made public. i'm not sure if logging is supported in webchat
<myhero> dmesg into terminal ?
<nightrid3r> myhero, if it is you can use network manager to setup
<nightrid3r> myhero, yes
<wjcw> anand: if you want to find all executable files I think you are looking for: find . -perm /111 -a -type f
<myhero> ok
<subb1> hi all
<subb1> how to check version of a software (not yet installed) in the apt-cache repository?
<Hebram> nathaneltitane:  I can relogin to gnome-shell and reset the theme to default. You will need to tell me exactly what you need done, though.  I did not follow your above reply.
<Sixmsj> damn 12.04 isn't as stable as i had hoped =[
<wjcw> you can get information about packages in your apt cache with: apt-cache show <pkgname>
<Sixmsj> random freeze - > random log out all within 10 minutes
<linusasus6> Hi something wrong with the update someone may help please  http://paste.ubuntu.com/956734/
<subb1> wjcw, thanks !
<nightrid3r> linusasus6, i see nothing wrong
<nightrid3r> linusasus6, the second command should be apt-get upgrade if you want to upgrade your install
<vectorshelve> how to change ubuntu 10.04 display to default settings... ?
<linusasus6> nightrid3r nothing happen with apt-get upgrade
<myhero> see if my datacard huawei EC122 is detected or not - dmesg output - http://pastebin.com/biKxsyDM
<wjcw> linusasus6: if you want to upgrade toa new release, e.g. 12.04 LTS you have to use the upgrade tool I believe
<linusasus6> wich is
<vectorshelve> wjcw: ^^ could you help ples
<mi3> I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/1ah0dgE5 when I start conky, I use ubuntu 12.04 32 bit with mate desktop environment, any suggestions?
<wjcw> update-manager is the graphical tool
<wjcw> just run that via Alt-F2 or from a shell
<wjcw> It should have a button giving you an option to upgrade
<wjcw> vectorshelve: screen size?
<nightrid3r> myhero, it only detects the cdrom part of the card, not the modem so its NOT supported
<vectorshelve> wjcw: not display the colors have changed like theme.. and terminal background is now black.. all of a sudden something settings might have got changed
<mikeliss> Anybody know how to move a file bit by bit rather than atomically with mv?
<wjcw> mi3: post your conkyrc
<mikeliss> I need to move a huge file across drives, and I can't wait for a copy to complete in the new location before using the space in the old.
<Fyodorovna> linusasus6, if your on 10.04 it is scheduled to show in the lts in about a moth from release.
<mi3> wjcw, I have multiple conkyrc files
<Fyodorovna> s/moth/month
<nightrid3r> linusasus6, apt-get distupgrade might work
<myhero> nightrid3r: then how to make it work on ubuntu 8.04 11.10 and the newer 12.04.....also how is 12.04 incomparison to 8.04 10.04 and 11.10 ?
<linusasus6> the update manager said that my system is update  so it will show only the 26 of may then?
<nightrid3r> myhero, 8.04 is no longer supported
<myhero> ok
<wjcw> mi3: sure, you could cat each file consecutively and then copy and paste that output to pastebin
<cvprog> i have a question over a mystery directory;  in /media there is an apt directory i didn't make
<myhero> on  other systems....and how is 12.04 incomparison to 10.04 and 11.10 ?
<mi3> oo ok
<cvprog> my question is what is it for
<cvprog> ?
<Hebram> cvprog: did you mount a usb device or hard drive?
<Fyodorovna> linusasus6, that is what I have heard you can force a upgrade from a command, your choice really, make sure your backed up no matter what.
<myhero> nightrid3r: ????
<nightrid3r> myhero, the difference is newer versions of software
<lbbef> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS alongside my windows 7. When i select ubuntu from my grub menu, there isn't the classic ubuntu logo with 5 dots below it, just a purple screen. After a few seconds, it goes to the login screen. Is it nromal?
<cvprog> Hebram: no
<mi3> wjcw, I had no problems with conky when I was using it in natty, now in mate I am facing problems like the one I described above ok wait I will give you the past
<mi3> *paste
<wjcw> vectorshelve: In Unity, the Gear in the upper right corner -> System Seetings -> Appearance -> the Drop down box with the theme name such as Radiance or Ambiance controls the theme
<Hebram> cvprog: mount another partition?
<myhero> nightrid3r: desktop environment or other aspects ? n how to make that datacard work on newer systems ?
<cvprog> Hebram:  and i don't have permition to access it and my other partition is named safe
<cvprog> not apt
<woonix> mikeliss: I don't know of any file-mover that will deallocate space from a file as it goes. It sounds technically difficult but not impossible.
<linusasus6> Fyodorovna when force a upgrade it doesnt work anyway so I guess is better to wait maybe???
<Hebram> cvprog:  You can't list the contents of the directory using sudo?
<buttmunch> Hebram: cvprog:  You can't list the buttents of the dirbuttory using sudo?
<no-name-> iiuc, you need quite a lot of swapspace for hibernation.. I only gave myself 2gb and I accidentally clicked Hibernate in the menu. I turned the machine back on and gave it a proper shutdown. should everything be ok still?
<buttmunch> no-name-: iiuc, you need quite a lot of swapspace for buttbernation.. I only gave myself 2gb and I accidentally clicked Buttate in the menu. I turned the machine back on and gave it a proper shutdown. should butt be ok butt?
<wjcw> cvprog: check what ls -ld /media/apt has to say
<cvprog> Hebram: buttmunch; ill try
<nightrid3r> myhero, look at the huawei site and see if there are kernel modules for the card
<buttmunch> cvprog: Buttram: buttmunch; ill try
<Fyodorovna> linusasus6, probably, you might research some more if you feel you need to.
<myhero> ok
<vectorshelve> wjcw: I selected the appearance and I got the theme list when I double click on ambiance nothing happens
<wjcw> vectorshelve: does e.g. high contract work?
<wjcw> high contrast*
<mi3> wjcw, http://pastebin.com/wTw76Yr6
<buttmunch> wjcw: high buttrast*
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, what are you using gnome-shell or unity?
<Hebram> lol.. what is the buttmunch bot?
<vectorshelve> wjcw: yes
<mi3> there seems to be no problem AFAIK, waiting for your suggestion
<cvprog> wjcw: Hebram: buttmunch:  drwxr-x--- 2 root root 4096 2012-04-14 14:53 apt
<vectorshelve> wjcw: but only changes the theme for that window and not the entire system
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: I think unity how can I figure that out ?
<linuxuz3r> do you have a dock bar on the left side of the desktop
<cvprog> wjcw: Hebram: buttmunch: sudo ls apt prints out nothing
<lbbef> is it me or did ubutnu 12.04 change its lodaing screen?
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: no
<buttmunch> vectorshelve: butt: no
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: I think mine is gnome
<Fyodorovna> mi3, you wonerding about the ignore?
<wjcw> cvprog: sudo ls -ld /media/apt
<Fyodorovna> wondering
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, then try installing gnome-tweak-tool
<wjcw> i hope you double checked the output of mount(1)
<mi3> Fyodorovna, what? I do not understand what you just said
<mi3> !
<buttmunch> mi3: Fyodorovna, what? I do not underbutt what you just said
<cvprog> wjcw: same thing :(
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: wjcw everything was working fine/// I just opened my machine now and find that the theme has changed and I am not able to reset it.. it only changes the theme for the window from which I select the theme but not for the entire system :-/
<cvprog> wjcw: and it still there when i restart
<Fyodorovna> mi3, explain your problem.
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, thats really weird
<buttmunch> linuxuz3r: vectorshelve, thats butt weird
<cvprog> wjcw:  i want to know if it is safe to delete
<mi3> I have explained it wjcw
<mi3> !
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: can I run sudo apt-get install f or something to reinstall damaged packages ?
<mi3> wjcw, ??
<wjcw> mi3: peculiar issue heh, does mate use nautilus?
<buttmunch> wjcw: mi3: peculiar issue heh, does mate use butt?
<karthick87> How to change wallpaper to a particular user account from root ?
<BullShark> vectorshelve ☠ sudo apt-get --reinstall install package
<mi3> buttmunch, stop imitating!
<linuxuz3r> no
<linuxuz3r> but
<mi3> wjcw, it uses something else...
<buttmunch> mi3: wjcw, it uses butt else...
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, try apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<wjcw> mi3: i'd suspect it behaves strangely enough due to the desktop  application
<linusasus6> thank Fyodorovna have a good night
<vectorshelve> BullShark: thanks bt which package ?
<buttmunch> vectorshelve: BullShark: thanks bt which buttage ?
<wjcw>  /ignore buttmunch
<vectorshelve> buttmunch: package*
<mi3> !language | buttmunch
<ubottu> buttmunch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mint_> does grub support GPT
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: ok trying
<Fyodorovna> linusasus6, you to
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, i hope your in gnome-shell
<wjcw> vectorshelve: did you try changing the theme and relogging in or rebooting?
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: Couldn't find package gnome-tweak-tool
<linuxuz3r> gnome-tweak-tool wont change settings if you are in unity
<mi3> wjcw: so what's your suggestion?
<vectorshelve> wjcw: I didnt try that
<vectorshelve> wjcw: is it like that doesnt it change the theme instantly /
<wjcw> I would try but that isn't a happy solution :( lol
<mi3> wjcw, mate uses caja instead of nautilus
<linuxuz3r> apt-cache search gnome-tweak-tool
<linuxuz3r> gnome-tweak-tool - tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME
<linuxuz3r> what version of ubuntu are you in vectorshelve
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: 10.04 and mine is gnome
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> you have old gnome and 10.04
<wjcw> mi3: I'm quite unsure as to how MATE works, but i'd assume it's more or less an issue with caja and conky
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575703 mine is now the theme in second picture
<linuxuz3r> did you open up themes settings?
<mi3> wjcw, so should I install nautilus?
<wjcw> as a short circut solution that culd work
<mi3> ok
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: yes system -> preferences -> appearance in that
<camon> ciao a tutti
<camon> !list
<ubottu> camon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mi3> wjcw, the terminal says nautilus is already the newest version
<wjcw> cvprog: did you figure out your random /media/apt directory?
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, what happens when you change a theme
<wjcw> mi3: you should hop on a linuxmint irc channel and ask about conky there, they might have some insight
<cvprog> wjcw: no, it seems empty with sudo ls -asld /media/apt/
<mi3> wjcw, thanks for the suggestion, your help, and your time!
<wjcw> and a directory eh?
<mi3> !linuxmint
<mi3> !linux-mint
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: when I click on any theme it gets applied only on that window from where I am selecting the theme.. not on the whole system
<mi3> !lmint
<mi3> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wjcw> cvprog: could always try to rmdir /media/apt # if it isn't showing up in the mount command (and thus hsouldn't be mounted)
<wjcw> mi3: yeah no problem; weird issue :)
<linuxuz3r> your gnome settings might be off vectorshelve
<cvprog> wjcw:  what is the mount comand
<xps15_gpt> mint_: grub2 supports gpt
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: ok so how can I turn that on /
<xps15_gpt> Hello. Is there anybody who have got xps 15 (l502x) . If yes, have you ever tried booting ubuntu from gpt disk  and did you succeed ?
<linuxuz3r> vectorshelve, in your home directory try deleting all .gnome* stuff
<linuxuz3r> letme double check
<wjcw> cvprog: mount is it, it outputs one line for filesystem mounted
<aeu> hi, fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 everything works but internet access is slow ?
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: ok.. could you help me with the command rm -rf .gnome*     ??
<linuxuz3r> and .gconf
<linuxuz3r> do you have compiz enable vectorshelve
<aeu> is this known problem ?
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: so how would be the command please ?
<linuxuz3r> rm -rf .gnome*
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: what is compiz and how do I check that
<cvprog> wjcw: no its not there :) going to delete
<linuxuz3r> rm -rf .gconf
<linuxuz3r> do you have 3d desktop
<linuxuz3r> or 2d desktop
<aeu> i use wired dsl connection
<glaci> hi all!  i just upgraded to 12.04. my graphics driver not working properly. two symptoms detected: cheese (cam) freezing after start and the cursor moving is "laggy" when im using my usb mouse (touchpad works well). I have radeon hd 4250 video card. Anyone with similar problem?
<orated> Hello! I get this error when I try to ssh into remote system in verbose mode - http://paste.ubuntu.com/956763/ . Both the systems have openssh-server with openssh-client package installed. What is the meaning of the error and how can I fix it?
<aeu> ubuntu 11.10 works correctly on my machine but 12.04 internet is slow on wired dsl ?
<vectorshelve> linuxuz3r: I restarted the machine and everything is fine :)
<antnash> Hey guys. I've been asking this question for the past few days, but still to get an answer. Hopefully someone can help me today! I'm trying to set a cron job for a reboot. Tried 0 6 * * * reboot and 0 6 * * * shutdown -r 5, but it's just not doing it. Any ideas?
<linuxsage> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<crlcan81> I am having a bug that I've found a similar issue as I found in a forum, except I'm using an board that supports an AMD chipset for processor, if I were to list the line they say to add to fix the bug, could someone tell me if my direction of thought is correct in how to apply the bug fix to my situation?
<antnash> who was that to, linuxsage?
<pigeta> hi
<crlcan81> Having used Ubuntu since about 8.10 on up, I've noticed since 10.10 and especially 11.04 on up certain linux kernals have a bug with realtek alc 8888 codec I believe it is.
<pigeta> i have to remake grub
<wjcw> antnash: ubuntu by default doesn't allow the user to run reboot or shutdown without sudo
<crlcan81> I'm using a GA-MA770T-UD3P Revision 1.0 board
<crlcan81> The thread is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426424
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is it possible for my flash-drive to get infected if it it using ext2 *3 or *4 if i insert it while i insert it into an infected windows machine?  meaning if infected windows OS is running, and i insert my flash drive with the mentioned fs, is there any chase of getting the infection on the flash drive?
<crlcan81> If I were to replace the intel with AMD in options snd-hda-intel model=generic would that apply to my board, or does it require I keep the intel, even though it's a AMD chipset for the processor.
<pigeta> i have 2 hd  /dev/sda1 ubuntu and /dev/sdb1 windows i changed my sdb becouse was broken,i had reinstalled windows and now following wiki i remake grub
<nutty42> if you copy an infected file to the flash drive then yes. You will have problems getting windows to even mount a Ext filesystem though
<rumpe1> paranoidphreak, yes but unlikely. Windows probably can't even read the filesystem to begin with.
<crlcan81> Not really nutty
<crlcan81> ext2fs I believe it's called.
<anand> paranoidphreak: i think no. because windows does not support ext file system format
<crlcan81> again, there's a program for windows users to mount ext filesystems...
<antnash> wjcw: but wouldn't running crontab as sudo fix that?
<crlcan81> ..do I have to repeat myself, there's software that corrects that issue.
<pigeta> but grub before was installed on mbr
<paranoidphreak> thanks everyone for your opinions
<crlcan81> I've been able to use it to access my Ubuntu filesystems repeatedly, when I was prefering to use it for my desktop OS and was using XP as my windows OS.
<wjcw> antnash: it should work if you're adding this to root's crontab
<crlcan81> and gaming
<pigeta> to do that i have to type : grub-install -dev/sda or /dev/sdb
<pigeta> can someone tell to me i'm a little bit confused
<pigeta> ?
<antnash> wjcw: By running sudo crontab -e should I be adding it to root'scrontab?
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: I finally was able to solve the problem of using pppoe over wifi!!!  The solution is simple, though: I just edit my wifi connection and under the tab "IPv4 Settings" I change "Method" from "Automatic" to "Link-Local Only"
<derekchiang> Jordan_U: and to be honest I still don't know why it works.  but it does!
<insmod> why doesn't the songs on myspace ever work it says update your flash you have 11.2.202
<n00bBot> madarchod
<anand> n00bBot: ha ha ha
<pigeta> anyone can tell me?
<linuxuz3r> hi pigeta
<pigeta> hi
<linuxuz3r> you reinstalled windows after installing ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> ?
<linuxuz3r> i guess you fixed it
<steveccc> hi all
<pigeta> my old sdb1 was brken so i buy a new one and reinstalled windows but ubutu is on sda
<linuxuz3r> pigeta
<linuxuz3r> ok
<pigeta> when i install windows on sdb
<linuxuz3r> so you got a new sdb
<pigeta> yes
<pigeta> a new hard drive
<linuxuz3r> do you have ubuntu cd or usb?
<crlcan81> Does anyone know about the alc888 codec issue with 10.04 on up it seems?
<steveccc> can anyone recommend a good media logging program - basically I have a folder of family videos taken over the years and I want to keep my folder structure but get a program to scan the filenames and then be able to tag each video to allow me to find vids easier ?
<linuxuz3r> and also what version of ubuntu u using?
<pigeta> yes i type from that cd-live
<linuxuz3r> ok
<pigeta> i used 12.04
<wjcw> antnash: yeah, you can always verify if the crontab is isntalled correctly in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/, also you could try putting your crontab for rebooting and shutting down in /etc/cron.d/
<linuxuz3r> ok
<pigeta> using
<linuxuz3r> you have to do several things
<pigeta> i follow wiki
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> you need to recover grub
<pigeta> yes
<linuxuz3r> recover it
<linuxuz3r> google will help you
<pigeta> but how?
<pigeta> yea wiki too
<antnash> wjcw: cd /var/stuff -> permission denied. sudo cd/stuff -> sudo : cd: command not found
<linuxuz3r> pigeta there are many  ways you could have installed grub and ubuntu
<pigeta> but it say to install grub in MBR type: grub-install /dev/sda
<redscare> is there a way to automatically mount a partition upon boot in a location in my home directory?
<web> admin@bcod.co.in
<linuxuz3r> pigeta yes
<linuxuz3r> you need that
<linuxuz3r> pigeta
<linuxuz3r> try grub recovery after windows installation
<insmod> <steveccc> xbmc  pleximediaserver showtime just to name a few
<linuxuz3r> google that
<pigeta> but my question is: i have windows on sdb like first boot on bios setting
<linuxuz3r> ok
<steveccc> lnsmod: thanks
<linuxuz3r> change it to sda
<insmod> why doesn't the songs on myspace ever work it says update your flash you have 11.2.202
<web> chirag
<insmod> <steveccc> :)
<linuxuz3r> pigeta
<linuxuz3r> do you wanna use grub or the bios as your boot selector?
<pigeta> so i type grub-install /dev/sdb?
<linuxuz3r> no
<linuxuz3r> it is sda
<benny_> Hi all, I got a small problem I am on Ubuntu 12.04, and since i have installed the graphic driver for nvidia i cant access the console with ctrl+alt+1 . ( my screen is black or not readable) Any idea?
<benny_> ctrl alt f1 i mean
<linuxuz3r> pigeta your setup is a bit confusing to grub
<B|tchX> sudo jockey-gtk benny and choose the recommended driver
<linuxuz3r> you should set your bios to boot to sda
<benny_> i ll try that
<linuxuz3r> then do grub-install /dev/sda
<pigeta> and windows will start?
<pigeta> after i do that?
<kx> benny_: yeah downgrade to 295.33 will probably help.
<linuxuz3r> grub will create an entry in the boot selector of grub so you can boot windows
<linuxuz3r> if you do grub-install /dev/sdb i think it is possible to overwrite your windows mbr
<linuxuz3r> and it might not boot your windows installation
<pigeta> ok but i can type now  grub-install /dev/sda and after set sda as like first disk or not?
<linuxuz3r> pigeta
<linuxuz3r> did you have a boot partition specified when you installed ubuntu?
<Danne_> Hi! I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, and when I boot into the desktop, it's completely broken. Mouse is not working, only some keys are working and graphics is messed up, lot's of icons are missing. I can't even access a terminal, so is there a way to boot into terminal rather than desktop?
<pigeta> no
<pigeta> is a problem?
<linuxuz3r> no
<linuxuz3r> ill look a link for you so you can install it
<linuxuz3r> it == grub
<Jordan_U> Danne_: Yes. Hold shift during boot and select the recovery mode entry.
<Danne_> I downloaded the installation disk and booted it, but found no "recovery mode"-option
<kx> Danne_: welcome to the ubuntu experience
<Danne_> hehe, thanks, ill try it! :)
<ikt> Danne_, I would use LiveCD and upgrade the install again
<linuxuz3r> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7 pigeta
<kx> Danne_: thats going to happen each time you upgrade so get used to it. but anyway if you're using nvidia binary drivers and hardware before 8 series, downgrading your driver to 295.33 might help
<yodee> whaddup my ballsacks
<Jordan_U> !language | yodee
<ubottu> yodee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yodee> !language | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Danne_> can i upgrade (not reinstall) installation from livecd?
<Danne_> kx: last dist-upgrade went terriffic
<orated> Hello! I get this error when I try to ssh into remote system in verbose mode - http://paste.ubuntu.com/956763/ . Both the systems have openssh-server with openssh-client package installed. What is the meaning of the error and how can I fix it?
<linuxuz3r> pigeta, do that link i gave you
<Danne_> kx: also, i'm only using an intel integrated graphics card
<kx> Danne_: you can chroot into your disk installation and apt-get updates with an intern connection. very likely if you point apt-get to the cdrom from you can dist-upgrade from there. either option would take some work
<bluebk> does any one experienced issue when installing nvidia driver after update  to 12.04?
<kx> Danne_: thats what they all say
<kx> bluebk: of course. it's ubuntu after all. downgrade to 295.33 drivers
<bluebk> compiz crashes after the installation of nvidia driver and the screen turn black after logging in
<kx> bluebk: can you be more specific on the install problem though?
<kx> yeah. downgrade probably what youre looking for
<bluebk> i havent download the nvidia driver though
<kx> the latest driver has known stability problems on a lot of hardware but ubuntu provides them as stable anyway
<robotti^_> new version of ubuntu does not work very well yet
<robotti^_> they released it too early, half-baked
<woonix> orated: Do you have physical access to the server?
<Danne_> kx: thanks for the tips, how would i chroot into my system using livecd?
<sherif> whenever i log into ubuntu he asks me to unlock some application that need keyring wut is that?
<orated> woonix: Not at the moment
<kx> Danne_: first you mount it then chroot /mount/location should be basically all you need. but first copy your /etc/resolv.conf to the /mount/location/etc/resolv.conf so your internet works. i think that should be basically it
<bluebk> should i update the nividia that said version current or the one that said post release update ?
<woonix> orated: Did you just install the server OS recently? have you ever been able to get in?
<kx> bluebk: what version is the post release update
<Jordan_U> Danne_: Were you not able to boot into recovery mode as I explained?
<orated> woonix: No
<Danne_> Jordan_U: yeah, but it was as broken as the normal boot. couldn't access anything
<woonix> orated: I asked two questions and got one answer.
<Danne_> My gut says that i rebooted before the upgrade where completely ready. I thought it was early for the upgrade to ask me to reboot, but didn't think more about it
<kx> bluebk: honestly you should probably just install the driver manually. ubuntu's packages are junk. then when ubuntu's version gets updated to a working version 10 years from now, manually uninstall the driver, then reinstall the ubuntu package version
<mint_> does GRUB support UEFI
<Jordan_U> mint_: Yes. You'll need to install the grub-efi-amd64 package though.
<bluebk> ok
<mint_> i keep getting this error    Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed
<Jordan_U> mint_: Are you using Ubuntu or Linux Mint?
<mint_> mint
<Jordan_U> !mint | mint_
<ubottu> mint_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> mint_: There is also #grub for grub specific questions.
<mint_> okay
<bluebk> what is a good project management software?
<APoulos> is there nickserv on here?
<ANub> bluebk: Primavera
<Jordan_U> Danne_: In your chroot you'll probably also want to mount /dev/ /proc/ /sys/ and /dev/pts/. If you mounted your Ubuntu partition to /mnt/ the the commands to do that would be: for dir in /dev/ /dev/pts/ /proc/ /sys/; do sudo mount --bind $dir /mnt/$dir; done
<Jordan_U> !register | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<APoulos> Jordan_U: I know how to Nickserv I was just curious on if it was on here
<kx> Danne_: yeah listen to him. i forgot about those. you'll definitely want to do that
<steveccc> does anyone know in opendns if there is a way to put a static entry in for a hostname?
<Jordan_U> APoulos: Yes, Freenode has a nickserv.
<Danne_> Jordan_U: thanks for the suggestion, though i actually managed to get to a terminal by choosing an older linux-kernel in grub, and from there i could jump to another tty
<Danne_> Jordan_U: there sudo apt-get upgrade complained about libjpeg8 (or something like that), so I reinstalled that package, and now the package manager is doing a whole bunch of stuff :P
<Jordan_U> Danne_: To ensure that the upgrade completed run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then "sudo apt-get -f install".
<Jordan_U> Danne_: :) Hopefully that will sort things out then.
<anand> hello i need some help with connecting to wif if network using static ip
<killer> hi ............where do i get unity source code
<Danne_> Jordan_U: Yup :) by just issuing "apt-get install libjpeg8", it seems to continue the whole dist-upgrade process. Is this a bug I should file somewhere? Seems like libjpeg8 broke the upgrade-process
<Jordan_U> killer: apt-get source unity
<Jordan_U> Danne_: Yes, please file a bug report. Especially since it sounds like the upgrade tool didn't even warn you that something had gone wrong.
<killer> Jordan_U and where will be source code of unity be saved
<Jordan_U> killer: In the current directory.
<ANub> anand: u can put in static IP in network-manager or by using iwconfig command
<prasad> hello
<killer> Jordan_U: i m not currently on a ubuntu machine
<sent> prasad, hello.  Do you have a technical support question?
<Jordan_U> killer: Then you can install Bazarre and "bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu"
<Areckx> Is there a way in terminal to set a shutdown timer for say... 3 hours?
<prasad> no, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> killer: s/bazarre/bazaar/
<Areckx> sent::  do you know?
<killer> Areckx: sudo shutdown -h 180
<Areckx> killer::  okay thinks it works in minutes I see
<Areckx> killer::  now I know it is the shutdown command
<mikubuntu> does anybody know of any application to amplify sound files (or the sound on video files) in the case where the sound level was recorded too low?  trying to listen to some important hearings, but even tho all the sound settings are at their highest, the people are inaudible.
<killer> you can always see man page of it for more information :Areckx
<Jordan_U> APoulos_: sudo shutdown -h +180
<mint_> how do you check what version your grub is
<woonix> Areckx:
<woonix> oops, nevermind
<woonix> mint_: something like dpkg -l grub
<woonix> mikubuntu: I use audacity for audio editing
<woonix> mikubuntu: and it has an amplify feature
<killer> woonix :-is there a site to learn about audacity except man pages and youtube
<mikubuntu> woonix, thanks is there some easy way to amplify the recording, for instance of http://thefloridachannel.org/video/41812-florida-channel-news-brief/
<Danne_> Jordan_U, kx: It's working now, thanks for your help! :)
<woonix> killer: just the official site as far as I know.
<Danne_> Jordan_U: after the "apt-get install libjpeg8", everything where fixed
<Fat-Thing> hi good aftie :) just want to know if there's another torrent app aside from transmission in ubuntu 10.04?
<kx> Danne_: no problem i'll expect my check in the mail
<ANub> Fat-Thing:try qbittorrent
<Danne_> hehe
<woonix> mikubuntu: I can't browse that right now because I just have a text console at the moment. If it's a typical embedded video then you'd have to somehow rip it from the web site to do any video processing/amplification.
<Fat-Thing> ANub, does it have a gui!? :)
<ANub> yes
<ANub> Fat-Thing:Yes
<Fat-Thing> thanx ANub  :)
<mikubuntu> woonix, thx
<ANub> urw
<Guest55377> okro
<killer> Fat-Thing :you cal also try vuze....but qbittorrent is the best i have ever used
<auronandace> !torrent | Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<norritt> hi @ll,  ubuntu 12.04:  my pc hangs on "system_call_fastpath" if i try to startup from the live CD, cd md5sum is ok. i have seen a lot results on google but noone have a fix for this... any hints?
<birbandrea> ciao
<greenmang0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/83947/alt-tab-in-unity-2d-makes-app-icon-jiggle-instead-of-switching .... I am facing the same problem.. is there any solution?
<greenmang0> using 12.04 ... fresh install
<scar3crow> how do I adjust my refresh rate for my monitor please?
<shani0610> Hey guys got a question bout unity, this is my output when i run unity support test:
<shani0610> OpenGL vendor string:   VIA Technology
<shani0610> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI UniChrome 20060710 x86/MMX/SSE2
<shani0610> OpenGL version string:  1.2 Mesa 7.10.2
<shani0610> Not software rendered:    yes
<shani0610> Not blacklisted:          yes
<shani0610> GLX fbconfig:             yes
<FloodBot1> shani0610: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shani0610> how to get them all yes?
<auronandace> shani0610: use a pastebin
<belak> What possible reasons are there for me being unable to assign Super-Shift-Right to a key bind, but I can do the same thing with all other directions?
<shani0610> oh sorry
<kx> cause ubuntu knows best, no doubt
<auronandace> belak: super-shift-right brings up the keyboard shortcuts for me
<shani0610> any way i hav done it here, so anyone?
<auronandace> !pastebin | shani0610
<ubottu> shani0610: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<belak> auronandace: Yeah, so does just super, I'll bet... all other key bindings I've tried with super have worked though
<auronandace> belak: oh yeah, cool
<belak> lol
<auronandace> belak: you can tell i'm new to unity
<belak> I just got started with it earlier today as well
<belak> Trying to figure out why I can't set my key bindings quite right... heh
<Taneb> Hello
<Taneb> I'm on 10.04; what's the quickest way to get 12.04?
<soulseekah> don't
<auronandace> belak: theres is also ccsm, but its not recommended in 12.04, might break something if you change certain settings
<auronandace> !ccsm | belak
<ubottu> belak: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<belak> auronandace: it's also the only way to change some things, short of gconf-editor... I've been using ccsm already
<belak> So I could try to figure out the dern key bindings
<belak> Heh
<Taneb> soulseekah, that's not very helpful :(
<shani0610> alright here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956878/
<belak> It's probably just me missing something because I'm sleep deprived...
<belak> I'll see if I can figure it out tomorrow
<mint_> windows 8 looks like crap
<mystblade9> Ubuntu is very unstable for me, it keeps shutting down Xorg like every 10 minutes. I have an nVidia card. Is this a known problem, and is there a known fix?
<auronandace> mint_: whats that have to do with ubuntu support?
<mystblade9> I had the same problem on Arch Linux, I thought switching to Ubuntu would fix it.
<norritt> hi @ll,  ubuntu 12.04:  my pc hangs on "system_call_fastpath" if i try to startup from the live CD, cd md5sum is ok. i have seen a lot results on google but noone have a fix for this... any hints?
<belak> mystblade9: what nvidia card?
<auronandace> mystblade9: sounds like overheating
<Dig2> salve a tutti
<mystblade9> belak: ASUS GeForce 9800GT
<mystblade9> "Like every 10 minutes" was an overstatement. It happens at random intervals, but usually 10 minutes is the minimum.
<jschall> i want to apply the patch in this thread http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=177380 but i don't want it to break anything, what's the best way to do this? can i build a deb package?
<belak> jschall: the fixes in that post shouldn't involve patching anything. It's just editing a config file.
<kazuni> mystblade9, have you tried using non-accelerated drivers?
<mystblade9> kazuni: You mean nouvou?
<kazuni> or even plain vesa
<belak> jschall: ah, if you mean the one linked to in there, then ignore my last comment
<mystblade9> I guess I could switch back to nouvou
<jschall> belak: i do.
<kazuni> try that - it fixed my 6800GT back then.
<belak> mystblade9: what do you need 3d acceleration for?
<mystblade9> belak: games
<kazuni> but of course, later on I did switch back to accelerated graphics drivers
<jschall> belak: unless you have another way to fix flash without disabling vdpau
<belak> jschall: On an nvidia card?
<jschall> belak: yes.
<belak> Don't use nvidia?
<belak> Sorry, I know that's not helpful
<railsraider> anyone knows how to install passenger mod for apache on rvm?
<jschall> belak: yeah, that's basically just offensive.
<killer> anybody knows of youtube screenlet
<jschall> belak: it's not nvidia's fault, flash sends the colors in the wrong order, i'm reading the patch, it literally just swaps the data around
<root_> railsraider: passenger-install-apache2-module and passenger-install-nginx-module.
<root_> QUIT
<railsraider> root_:  i did that but it point the  load path to the gem under rvm
<railsraider> should the passenger gem be installed on root and not on the rvm?
<jschall> and it's been like this for months now, long known issue. no fix from adobe.
<jschall> and given that they've released the last version of flash for linux, i doubt they'll ever fix it
<mystblade9> jschall: I have the impression Adobe has, somehow, done this on purpose.
<mystblade9> jschall: Albeit sneakily
<belak> railsraider: is it a local install or global install of rvm?
<jschall> mystblade9: no, flash works fine in all cases other than software decoding and vdpau output
<jschall> mystblade9: why would you say they did it on purpose?
<railsraider> belak:  its on a server, what do you mean local?
<mystblade9> kazuni: Do you mean trying to switch back to nouvou?
<belak> jschall: it's a flash issue with nvidia cards then...
<belak> railsraider: it's either installed in ~/.rvm or /usr/local/rvm
<railsraider> ah ~/.rvm
<mystblade9> jschall: Because, it's the last version of Flash for linux, and THAT version of all versions has a bug that makes Xorg drastically unstable and Flash videos blue.
<belak> Ok, either way passenger should be installed under rvm, NOT root
<mystblade9> jschall: It makes me suspect something.
<mystblade9> jschall: Of course, only for nVidia cards, but still.
<jschall> belak: but it's a problem on adobe's end, which means it's "pass the buck and don't fix the stupid fing problem" time on nvidia's part, and adobe's never going to fix it, which means the users are screwed
<belak> jschall: so, call adobe and complain. Heh.
<swook> Has anyone managed to get wine working on *buntu x64 12.04?
<belak> Or find something that doesn't use flash.
<mystblade9> Alright, i'm gonna try to switch back to Nouvou
<smw_> swook, what is wrong with wine in ubuntu?
<jschall> belak: literally, lol. laughing out loud.
<swook> in Precise, to be precise
<swook> the 32bit dependencies haven't been fixed up
<swook> so installing wine isn't possible atm
<belak> I'm off... goodnight all
<greenmang0> is anybody experiencing alt tab issue with unity 2d?
<kazuni> yes, greenmang0
<kazuni> its a known bug
<greenmang0> kazuni, any fix available for it?
<railsraider> belak: should i use rvmsudo? the problem is that the load path to the apache passenger points to /usr/local/passenger/ext/apache2/mod_passenger.so and the installation of the gem point to .rvm/gems/ree-1.8.7-2012.02/gems/passenger-2.2.15/ext/apache2/mod_passenger.so
<kazuni> greenmang0, not that i know of
<linuxuz3r> swook, really
<greenmang0> kazuni, :(
<linuxuz3r> swook, what are the packages for 32bit userland
<railsraider> belak:  the other servers are using the /usr/local/passenger path
<greenmang0> kazuni, problem is also with apps in systray ... when i click them .. they don't get focus ... instead just the icon in launcher jiggles
<shani0610> umm can anybody tell me the problem here, I need to find out why unity is not loading... here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956878/
<neattoast> shani0610: did it work before?
<kazuni_> greenmang0, i dont seem to have that problem
<neattoast> shani0610: Did unity ever work before?
<greenmang0> kazuni, lucky you :)
<shani0610> no
<tom95> After some restarts, my new Ubuntu12.04 always uses the fallback theme. It doesn't seem to load any of my settings, ctr+alt+t for example doesn't work anymore neither. I dont think I did anything to crash it. Is there any log for gnome-settings-daemon or something?
<swook> linuxuz3r: A few including libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386
<shani0610> I have freshly installed 11.04
<neattoast> shani0610: It seems that your computer doesn't support unity. Use unity 2d.
<Twinlator> How to restart in ubuntu?
<shani0610> how to do so?
<Pouncer> im trying to use my westell 7500 wifi modem/router to connect to a wifi network on 12.04 but cant seem to figure out how to do so can anyone help
<Pouncer> Twinlater: log out is a basic restart
<Pouncer> Twinlator:
<neattoast> shani0610: At the login screen, change the session to unity 2d
<swook> linuxuz3r: at some point after adding the monto my install command, I reach libxdamage1:i386
<swook> libxdamage1:i386 : Breaks: libxdamage1
<swook> gimp isn't installable either
<swook> I was verily annoyed by Precise
<neattoast> shani0610: or you can launch it from a command line with the command unity-2d --replace
<Twinlator> Pouncer, but it's different from restart
<shani0610> but I dont have it installed i guess, coz I dont see any such option
<shani0610> but I will look again
<Pouncer> Twinlator: yea its just a basic restart of the gui
<neattoast> shani0610: then install with apt-get. sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<Twinlator> in ubuntu 11.10, i can type "restart" in dash home, but in 12.04, there is nothing.
<mystblade9> Alright, i'm now on Nouvou.
<mystblade9> And it's actually running Minecraft pretty well
<mystblade9> Didn't know Nouvou supported 3D? :o
<mystblade9> I have the idea everything's faster, too
<Pouncer> Twinlator: in 12.04 im not sure i just started messing with it 2 days ago
<auronandace> mystblade9: that is what nouveau is for (3d)
<mystblade9> auronandace: I thought it only supported 2D
<Twinlator> Ok , that's all right!
<auronandace> mystblade9: thats nv
<Pouncer> Twinlator: try hitting the superkey and type restart in there and see what comes up
<linuxuz3r> swook, what is libxdamage1 for?
<mystblade9> Not only that, Minecraft seemed to take up a lot less resources and make my PC lag a lot less. I guess the propietary nVidia drivers atm are crappy?
<Twinlator> Pouncer, I will try.
<gaelfx> mystblade9: atm? generally speaking, they're not in the greatest of software
<mystblade9> gaelfx: It used to work fine for me.
<auronandace> mystblade9: the nvidia drivers are pretty good, nouveau needs to catch up a little on power management (more likely to overheat)
<mystblade9> gaelfx: Well, as far as "fine" goes in my experience with video drivers for Linux.. I'm so used to instability that I don't even notice small instabilities anymore xD
<gaelfx> mystblade9: took em about 2 years to get audio over hdmi to work, finally
<linuxuz3r> swook, are you still there
<never2far> how can i edit what info will be generated in resolv.conf ater reboot ?
<neattoast> shani0610: Are you still there?
<shani0610> yeah, I geuss it stll gives error
<shani0610> creating a log what I got there
<neattoast> shani0610: Install unity-2d with apt-get install unity-2d
<neattoast> then run it with unity-2d --replaec
<neattoast> *unity-2d --replace
<Pouncer> can anyone help im trying to use my westell 7500 wifi modem/router to connect to a wifi network on 12.04 but cant seem to figure out how to do so can anyone help
<shani0610> yes I am trying to install it bt getting an error: Broken packages
<auronandace> !backtrack | shani0610
<ubottu> shani0610: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<neattoast> shani0610: are you root?
<swook> linuxuz3r: what is it?
<shani0610> yep I am here is the extract: http://paste.ubuntu.com/956921/
<auronandace> shani0610: we don't support backtrack
<neattoast> shani0610: run apt-get install unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places unity-2d-spread unity-2d
<shani0610> what is back track?
<shani0610> I get broken pkgs error on all of them
<neattoast> shani0610: Try upgrading to ubuntu 11.10, it comes with unity 2d preinstalled.
<shani0610> sure will just getting a hang of whats it like to use a nix system
<auronandace> shani0610: sorry misread what you wrote
<abdo> hey
<neattoast> shani0610: I think you can upgrade from the command line with apt-get dist-upgrade
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | neattoast
<ubottu> neattoast: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<neattoast> auronandace: thanks!
<neattoast> (not sarcastic. I am actally thankful :))
<auronandace> neattoast: no worries, it is named rather oddly
<neattoast> auronandace: thanks :)
<Imre> hello everybody
<Pouncer> anyone good with networking
<kanliot> yeah i have tons of facebook friends
<shani0610> sorry modem hanged, I have unity installed, so do I have to kinda remove it to work the other?
<shani0610> I mean 2d?
<neattoast> shani0610: No, they can both be installed, it seems you have a strange system. Would you be willing to upgrade to 11.10?
<shani0610> yep in near future to 12.04
<neattoast> shani0610: Then upgrade to 11.10, which comes with unity-2d.
<Imre> I need some help with vssftp. I have a server set up and running but the client just can't connect. chroot_local_user is enable on the serve. BUT if I disable that command, the client CAN join. Ofcourse that won't do, because security. Have you got any idea?
<Imre> vsftpd
<neattoast> If you have a fresh install you can either upgrade with apt-get upgrade or reinstall (recommended_
<shani0610> So if I get 12.04 I wont get 2d?
<neattoast> shani0610: If you get 12.04 you get unity 2d.
<Waraudon> I'm having a weird issue with 12.04 Server - squid3 fails to start at boot, dmesg shows "init: squid3 main process (1236) killed by ABRT signal"
<shani0610> ok then thnx, waiting my crappy connection get 12.04 as soon as posbl
<shadykhan> is there a way to make backscape go back in firefox?
<neattoast> shani0610: Good luck!
<Twinlator> i think install 12.04 from *.iso better than upgrade.
<neattoast> shadykhan: check about:config
<neattoast> Twinlator: Agreed.
<shani0610> just a thought, unity needs more latest pkgs than 2d I guess?
<neattoast> shani0610: unity uses a 3d redering engine whereas 2d doesn't, so yes.
<shani0610> then it should've worked already, strange
<Waraudon> On second thought, I did find a bug for my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/squid3/+bug/988802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988802 in squid3 (Ubuntu) "squid3 killed by ABRT signal. assertion failed: disk.cc377: "fd >= 0"" [High,Confirmed]
 * nikolja Dobar dan o/
<neattoast> shani0610: your original dump said your graphics card wasn't good enough.
<shani0610> yeah, so how to test it for unity-2d?
<Mario-> Immaturi Il Viaggio 2012 MD TELESYNC ITA DEEP avi
<neattoast> shani0610: Unity 2d works on everything :)
<shani0610> good to here that, I guess its my box thats having problems, anyway thnx for help.
<oCean> !list > Mario-
<ubottu> Mario-, please see my private message
<neattoast> shani0610: Your welcome, and good luck!
<shani0610> how to upgrade pkgs individually?
<shani0610> like I have this libgcc1 version= 1:4.1.1 but I require: version=1:4.5.2-8ubuntu4 ?
<delfick> hi, in Ubuntu 12.04, gnome-terminal decides it should move onto a different monitor (I have three) the first time i open a new tab. where should I file a bug?
<neattoast> shani0610: It isn't usually all that safe to upgrade packages mannually, but I would say (I don't know apt-get very well) apt-get install libgcc
<Pouncer> im trying to use my westell 7500 wifi modem/router to connect to a wifi network on 12.04 but cant seem to figure out how to do so can anyone help
<never2far> i can't get to work Alt + F10 in keyboard shortcuts for maximize window ...anyone has an ideea where to check why
<never2far> ?
<shani0610> ok giving it try...
<faryshta> How can I use midori with tor?
<neattoast> sh!patience
<neattoast> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Waraudon> I think I'll add a command to start Squid to /etc/rc.local until the bug is fixed
<nahuel_> hi there
<neattoast> nahuel_: Do you have a question?
<Multiply> What's the easiest way to block access to a port on 0.0.0.0, except from a small range of IPs?
<neattoast> Multiply: Install ddwrt
<Multiply> neattoast: It won't block everything, from the beginning? :P
<neattoast> Multiply: I think I misunderstood your question. I thought you meant router based.
<phpN00b_> I need to run a windows software (no, it doesn't work with wine), but I would like to have Ubutu as my main os because I don't trust Windows. Is there a way to have a clean environment to do this?
<Multiply> neattoast: Nah, I was thinking iptables. I'd love a command to make it more simple.
<neattoast> Multiply: I'm pretty sure that someone has made a script for that :)
<faryshta> phpN00b_, you will need to start a virtual machine.
<neattoast> good luck!
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: a virtual machine could work
<faryshta> How can I use midori with tor?
<rye> Multiply: ufw?
<DarwinSurvivor> !virtualbox | phpN00b_
<ubottu> phpN00b_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Multiply> rye: I'll look it up
<neattoast> !patience > faryshta
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, that is what I am doing right now...
<ubottu> faryshta, please see my private message
<phpN00b_> but it is a bit troublesome..
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: what are you having trouble with?
<dr--willis> faryshta:  you set the browsere to use  the proper proxy settings once you get tor setup
<dr--willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, it is very slow in the VM
<faryshta> dr--willis, where? How can I do that on midori?
<dr--willis> faryshta:  look in its settings.. idont use that browser
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: what are the specs (cpu & ram) of the computer?
<dr--willis> it would be similer to how every other browser does it
<cristian_c> Hi
<faryshta> dr--willis, I did. Couldn't find a way to set the sock-proxy
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, i7 with 8gb of ram
<cristian_c> I would like to know how to enable moonlight on midori
<dr--willis> faryshta:  check its docs/homepage i guess. i dont use it.
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: unless you are running a flight simulator, virtualbox shouldn't be runnig slowly on that much hardware!
<neattoast> !moonlight > neattoast
<ubottu> neattoast, please see my private message
<robgraves> phpNoob_: you can allocate more ram to the virual machine in the settings
<Somya> Hi, I have upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 onto my computer,but the WiFi has stopped working. Can anyone help me out of it and suggest me some ideas that I could implement to solve this problem?
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: what application is it you are trying to use? Also, is it just the application that is slow, or windows itself in the virtual machine?
<robgraves> *virtual
<cristian_c> on the moonlight page there are only references to firefox and chrome
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, windows itslef is slow
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, the interface lags
<neattoast> cristian_c: Try installing them both, I think midori can use both chrome and firefox plugins.
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: what version of windows are you running and how much ram did you allocate to the virtual machine?
<cristian_c> neattoast, ok, thanks
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, win 7 ultimate with 4GB of ram
<faryshta> dr--willis, https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-web.html.en this is the doc. Its written for Firefox and Midori isn't anything alike. So its not useful to me.
<DarwinSurvivor> Somya: is there any particular reason you didn't upgrade to 12.04 or at least 11.10?
<neattoast> cristian_c: Your welcome
<dr--willis> faryshta:  check the midori homepage/docs/help  it may be some about:config type url/setting.
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: run the windows 7 performance tool and post a screenshot of the results (should look like http://www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/win7_q6600_650_sli_8400_02.jpg )
<pratz> hey guys can i use ubuntu 12.04 repo for debian ??
<dr--willis> pratz:  not a good idea
<oCean> DarwinSurvivor, phpN00b_ Please use ##windows for support on Windows and Windows applications.
<dr--willis> pratz:  can cause bad breakage
<Somya> DarwinSurvivor, No particular reason I was using ubuntu 10.10 till now so I just upgraded to the next version i.e. 11.04
<cristian_c> neattoast, what application have I to open the .xpi file?
<mint_> linux sucks i am going back to mac os x
<neattoast> cristian_c: firefox I am guessing
<dr--willis> mint_:  so?
<neattoast> dr--willis: +1
<cristian_c> neattoast, firefox
<mint_> at least macs don't get viruses
<DarwinSurvivor> Somya: i'd recommend upgrading to at *least* 11.10 and see if it's working again in there. you should be able to upgrade via wired ethernet
<oCean> mint_: please stop it
<neattoast> cristian_c: That is what I would do.
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, windows can not do the performance test in the vm
<cristian_c> neattoast, but I have got midori
<gaelfx> come on guys, he's just giving us a great way to use /ignore
<dr--willis> mint_:  1 out of 5 macs are infected from what i saw today on news sites
<neattoast> cristian_c: In that case open it in midori (if you can) If you can't, open it in firefox.
<mint_> macs are a lot more stable than linux to
<sri13> Hi all
<Somya> DarwinSurvivor, ok let me try thank you
<faryshta> Can you recommend me a light weight server that can use tor?
<cristian_c> neattoast, I do not have got firefox
<neattoast> mint_: And a lot less virus prone
<BumbleB> 你好，Any Chinese-speaking (or learning) people here?
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: check in the virtualbox settings to see if hardware acceleration is enabled, if your computer doesn't support it, you will have to turn off Aero in windows
<oCean> neattoast: no need to comment, thanks
<neattoast> cristian_c: Then just try it in midori.
<cristian_c> neattoast, How can I open it in midori?
<oCean> !cn | BumbleB
<ubottu> BumbleB: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<foobArrr> I have a problem with X and xfce4-settings-helper, high CPU usage. the first few minutes after login, X uses 100% of one core and xfce4-settings-helper is at ~25%. after a few minutes this drops to around 25% for X and 5% for xfce4-settings-helper. If I kill xfce4-settings-helper, X cpu usage is normal again. this started after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04.
<faryshta> Can you recommend me another light browser that support socks servers?
<dr--willis> faryshta:  what?  that dident make sence
<foobArrr> 2 screenshots of htop, one directly after login, one 20 minutes later: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/afterboot3995565dpng.png http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/later765b8859png.png
<dr--willis> ok thats better. ;)
<sri13> My wired connection gets disconnected, when screen z locked. Do u know whats the problem ?
<cristian_c> neattoast, it appeared a window called 'Open with'
<dr--willis> I imagine midori has a proxy setting somewhere:.
<faryshta> dr--willis, I know, rewrited it.
<neattoast> cristian_c: choose midori on that list.
<BumbleB> Hi ubottu, I need English-Speaking help with a Chinese input problem.
<cristian_c> ok
<faryshta> dr--willis, well no one seem to know where it is. So I will move on.
<oCean> BumbleB: just describe your issue to the channel (detailed, in single line) and see who can help you
<DarwinSurvivor> !tsocks | faryshta
<DarwinSurvivor> darn, faryshta tsocks will allow *any* application to run through a socks proxy
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, how?
<DarsVaeda1> how and where do I post feature-requests, got a link?
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: http://wiki.shellium.org/w/How_to_ssh_tunnel#Configuring_tsocks
<oCean> !info tsocks
<ubottu> tsocks (source: tsocks): transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-9.2 (precise), package size 301 kB, installed size 704 kB
<oCean> DarwinSurvivor: ^ that is the trigger for info on software :)
<BumbleB> I'm using ubuntu 10.12, and have been happy with the default Pinyin input (via ibus) for hanzi.  I'd like to enter pinyin with tone marks, but can't figure out how.
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: set it up, then run "tsocks applicaton_name" and tsocks will launch the application and cause all of its traffic to go through the proxy
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, it is turned on. and my cpu does support virtualization
<DarwinSurvivor> !brainstorm | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<gaelfx> BumbleB: I've never heard of a Chinese input that you can use tones with
<dr--willis> http://wiki.xfce.org/midori/faq      google is handy.
<dr--willis> seems you got to use tsocks or somehting for midori to use a proxy
<DarsVaeda> DarwinSurvivor: ahh thanks thats what I was looking for
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: the only other thing I can recommend is turning off the win7 special effects. anything beyond that and you'll have to ask the guys in #windows
<neattoast> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: you could also dual-boot if that works better for you
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, I am considering that..
<cristian_c> neattoast, How can I enable it?
<shredding> Hey guys.
<neattoast> open the xpi in midori...
<neattoast> cristian_c: open the xpi in midori.
<cristian_c> neattoast, it happens nothing
<shredding> Can someone recommend an alternative for MS Visio or Omnigraffle (on Mac)?
<BumbleB> Hi gaelfx, I think you misunderstood.  I'd like to enter pinyin rather than hanzi, ie 'hǎo' rather than '好'.
<shredding> I don't need uml or so, just wireframing.
<neattoast> cristian_c: Are you sure? Go to about:PLUGINS
<cristian_c> ok
<orated_> What's the difference between a source archive and a tarball?
<DarwinSurvivor> shredding: shredding depending what you are using them for, dia or libreoffice draw may work for you
<shredding> And: I'm on holiday right now and have only one shot left because I'm tethering internet via an capped Android Flatrate
<shredding> :)
<gaelfx> BumbleB: well, then you would be best off writing pinyin followed by numbers for tones and writing a script to replace the characters properly
<matthewL> :)
<DarwinSurvivor> orated_: a tarball is like a zip file (without the compression) and is a *type* of source archive
<gaelfx> BumbleB: are you trying to make worksheets or something?
<DarwinSurvivor> orated_: a .tar.gz is a tarball that has been subjected to gzip compression
<cristian_c> neattoast, both about:plugins and about:PLUGINS are empty :(
<neattoast> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<neattoast> !tarball
<ubottu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<neattoast> cristian_c: Then install the plugins with firefox or chrome, and then open up midori.
<neattoast> should work.
<rumpe1> BumbleB, i use ibus for that (i think)
<MrStark> yo
<shredding> DarwinSurvivor: It looks like libreoffice draw is perfect
<shredding> And already installed :)
<BumbleB> I do it in various circumstances, right now I'm writing code and using a conversion like you mentioned is a bit of a pain.
<shredding> Can someone say a word about Kivio?
<rumpe1> BumbleB, ibus or scim... don't know for sure
<gaelfx> shredding: Kivio is
<neattoast> !kivio | shredding
<matthewL> ubottu: fascinating!!
<MrStark> Anyone installed on laptop with no issues?
<gaelfx> matthewL: ubottu is a bot
<BumbleB> Scim has a method for it, was just hoping that I wouldn't have to change over from ibus.
<shredding> Why !kivio?
<neattoast> !info kivio | shredding
<ubottu> shredding: kivio (source: calligra): Transitional Package for Calligra Flow. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.0-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 66 kB
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, thanks for the help. I think I will replace Ubuntu with Windows with virus scanner and encryption.
<hoshi411> how can I get a list of installed packages off of an unbootable system?
<cristian_c> neattoast, firefox and chrome are not installed :(
<shredding> Because it's KDE?
<orated_> DarwinSurvivor:  neattoast:  Yes, I was wondering why in this question - http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-file#comment28683_25972 - a difference between a source archive and tarball is stressed
<hoshi411> i would like to recreate the system but it is unbootabkle
<gaelfx> hoshi411: what happens when you try to boot?
<hoshi411> so ... it would be nice if I could get a list of packages from it
<dr--willis> hoshi411:  boot live cd and chroot in,  then see the !clone factoid
<shredding> I'm thinking about dia, kivio and libreoffice draw
<neattoast> cristian_c: Then install moonlight from the command line. (apt-get install moonlight) (or something liek that)
<neattoast> *like
<hoshi411> gaelfx:  I get the error  "boot error" before grub even starts
<dr--willis> hoshi411:  if you cant boot a live cd.. you got deeper issues
<hoshi411> dr--willis:  thanks I will look into clone factoid
<matthewL> gaelfx: oops
<gaelfx> hoshi411: well, you could try to boot from a livecd/usb, but if the HDD is totally useless, you won't get anything
<lasha> hello guys
<hoshi411> dr--willis:  the system that will not boot IS A LIVE cd
<lasha> what do I have to do in order to make cube work in xubuntu ?
<cristian_c> neattoast, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=moonlight&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<shredding> ubottu: I do not really get your last comment ... I'm on 12.04
<ubottu> shredding: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr--willis> hoshi411:  how did yiu install stuff on a live cd? somthings not clear here...
<lasha> its gnome 2ish so it should be easier hopefully
<hoshi411> dr--willis:  it is a persistent live usb stick that Id been making for a friend and somehow toasted it
<neattoast> lasha: install ccsm
<MrStark> Who installed ubuntu on laptop?
<Matan[M]> hello, someone know when it will be enable update to 12.04 for hibernation? i need this feature quickly
<matthewL> lash a: conpiz?
<shredding> MrStark: I have
<Matan[M]> MrStark: me
<dr--willis> lasha:  webupd8 blog site has a guide on that.
<rye> Matan[M]: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/
<abdo> welcome
<Matan[M]> rye: big thx
<lasha> thank you guys
<hoshi411> dr--willis:  but I assume I can use clone factoid on this just the same
<neattoast> cristian_c: get moonlight-tools
 * gaelfx facepalms
<dr--willis> hoshi411:  make a 2nd usb- flash with perisstnat save and copy the casper-rw over to it.. it should then use the changes. you can mount the casper-rw file also
<neattoast> the deps should install automatically
<gaelfx> dr--willis: that was pretty hilarious
<abdo> can any1 advice me how to termminal  commands
<shredding> nettoast: why wouldn't you recommend kivio or dia?
<cristian_c> ok
<dr--willis> !bash | adbo
<ubottu> adbo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<abdo> im new user and i want to benfite from that commands
<hoshi411> dr--willis:  I was about to do that but ... im afraid that the casper-rw was the problem ... something i installed..
<hoshi411> but I would like to simply get a list of the packages that I had installed on the old system
<hoshi411> dr--willis:  ^
<dr--willis> hoshi411:  its a ext2 or 3 fs you can mount/fsck and see whats there. ;) ive not dug into it much
<MrStark> Any issues beside the display, WiFi, battery indicators, touchpad on laptop?
<JensenDan> running xrdp on my ubuntu, when i connect from win client, it disconnects me with the error "error in protocol"... what to do? if i use a linux client, it works like a charm.
<abdo> exit
<oCean> MrStark: many laptops don't have installation/configuration issues at all. See also: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<pndemc_> I've installed all the packages for Mint's MATE environment, but how do I actually quit unity and start MATE?
<bluebk> why does my shut down button turn into logout
<neattoast> abdo: It is /exit
<neattoast> pndemc_: mate-session --replace
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, I am having problems with tsocks. Malformed configuration pair on line 31 in configuration file, "server=127.0.0.1"
<dr--willis> pndemc_:  check the mogin screen menus.. we dont really support mate here.
<oCean> MrStark: or, if you have a more specific question, releated to a specific configuration, please share the details in the channel
<pndemc_> neattoast, thank you!!
<gaelfx> bluebk: gnome? try holding ctl when looking at the drop down menu
<Pouncer> is anyone good with networking and routers
<neattoast> pndemc_: That usually works.
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: just out of curiosity, what application is it that you need windows for (we are always curious as to what apps linux is lacking)
<neattoast> :)
<oCean> Pouncer: maybe try ##networking channel
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: http://wiki.xfce.org/midori/faq#proxy_servers
<bluebk> no unity
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: follow those instructions and let me know if you have issues
<bluebk> i just upgraded to 12.04
<Matan[M]> someone know how to switch on webcam in cog-menu (in devices section)
<Pouncer> oCean: thanks ill give them a try
<bluebk> when press shut down button the system log out
<pratz> hey guys last night i tried to install u12.04 but the installer just did not installed the os
<bluebk> instead
<gaelfx> bluebk: are you logged in as a sudo user?
<bluebk> yes
<pratz> the installer gave the error that - "Internal Error" and installation stoped
<neattoast> Good night, #ubuntu
<gaelfx> Good night
<pratz> gaelfx: dude remeber me, u12.04 is just not getting installed on my machine
<gaelfx> pratz: yes, I remember you. what type of media are you installing from?
<bluebk> never have this problem before upgrade
<JensenDan> running xrdp on my ubuntu, when i connect from win client, it disconnects me with the error "error in protocol"... what to do? if i use a linux client, it works like a charm.
<pratz> gaelfx: CD
<MrStark> Ya pretty problematic on laptop..
<pratz> gaelfx: i also have debian 6 , i successfully install it without any problems
<pratz> gaelfx: just to check if any thing is wrong
<DarwinSurvivor> JensenDan: http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowsserver2008r2rds/thread/36de0ba1-47f3-4624-bb10-128661fb546b
<gaelfx> pratz: so I assume you can get into a live session, where does the install fail?
<pratz> gaelfx: installer say "Internal Error"
<DarwinSurvivor> JensenDan: sounds like a problem on the windows side, try the ##windows channel
<gaelfx> pratz: during which step?
<pratz> gaelfx: when we select the country for timezone i guess, Installer - "Where are you from" or something like that
<dr--willis> window trouble shooting step 1 - turn off windows firewall. ;)
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, I followed the tsocks part as its written and still get the same errors. I think my problem is the tsocks.conf file.
<pratz> gaelfx: i tried number of time but the same problem
<Rar9> hi is there anyone that would be able to help with installing apache Solr 3.6 under Tomcat7 `? Ubuntu 10.04
<phpN00b_> DarwinSurvivor, it is chat client for trading..
<gaelfx> anyone know which step in the install comes after you select your time zone?
<bluebk> so can any one tell me how to fix my shutting out problem?
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: please pastebin your config as well as the terminal output
<DarwinSurvivor> phpN00b_: ah, never worked with those. I know lots of trading *servers* run linux, but not sure about clients.
<kobiluruz> simple question. how do i change the view to "detailed view" in the file browser ??
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, http://tinypaste.com/621f6ed4 this is the shell response
<paulus68> I am running server 12.04 in VM and for some reason it's not bringing up the 2nd nic automaticly what do I do wrong?
<vectorshelve> how to install adobe flash player in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: please pastebin your config as well
<bluebk> or is it a bug
<vectorshelve> i have the libflashplayer.so file
<vectorshelve> can anyone help please.. thanks
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, http://tinypaste.com/16f2938f
<kobiluruz> does anyone know how i do change the view setting in the file browser ? i need to be detailed view. i hate this big icons.
<dr--willis> its in the menus i recall kobiluruz , theres also some hot key combo.. not on gnome to check ;)
<kobiluruz> dr--willis,  i cant see any menus
<prasad> can we advertise our website over here ?
<pratz> gaelfx: before that is hard disk partition step
<dr--willis> kobiluruz:  at the very top in the panel, unless thts the actual problem
<dr--willis> kobiluruz:  they should appear when you hover the  mouse up top
<pratz> gaelfx: i first though that my hard disk is corrupt, so i installed debain 6 and it was installed without any problem
<paulus68> kobiluruz: then you go to the view menu and at the bottom you have the several option to choose from
<pratz> gaelfx: do you think the iso image was not proper ?
<kobiluruz> dr--willis,  ahh ok. i see list and compact
<kobiluruz> thanks.
<dr--willis> kknown issue with the globelmenus..  easy to overlook them.;)
<dr--willis> i think there was some tweak/suggetion to make the menu itemsshow when an app first launches to remind the user they exist..
<kobiluruz> that would be good for noobs like me :p
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, any ideas?
<dr--willis> kobiluruz:  if using 12.04 the HUD also lets you find menu items quickly; hit the alt key and start typing.. ie:   list   would show the  list menu item. (i think)
<kobiluruz> ah nice.thanks for the tip
<hobbel> Is there a proper default hardware info tool in 12.04, or do I have to use terminal with a live CD?
<dr--willis> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.0-2.1 (precise), package size 17 kB, installed size 98 kB
<LukeNukem> on bootup
<J0BI> from windows i have this \\serverip\programfolder\example.exe /h=remote-server how can i have the same in ubuntu 12.04
<dr--willis> not sure  about 'default'  i always install stuff :)
<J0BI> ?
<LukeNukem> ubuntu does not ask password, how can i make it ask for password
<shadykhan> how can i live stream my desktop?
<dr--willis> LukeNukem:  from the grub menu? or when the user logins?
<LukeNukem> dr--willis, when i bootup ubuntu takes me to my account
<kobiluruz> 2nd question. how can i get eyefinity. or atlest set up my other 2 monitor somehow. i have 3 monitors and all are showind the same desktop. :\
<LukeNukem> it does not ask for password for that account
<LukeNukem> mine is the only account on this pc
<dr--willis> LukeNukem:  the login manager settings has a autologin option you can change
<LukeNukem> i want it to ask for password like in windows
<LukeNukem> dr--willis, do i need to install that
<dr--willis> its in the nroaml tools/settings
<dr--willis> normal
<faryshta> I have problems with tsocks. http://tinypaste.com/621f6ed4
<hobbel> dr-willis so its a package I have to install. hmm, i was planning on using it on a live cd
<dr--willis> wonder if its in the hud.. if using 12.04 try  alt -: 'login'  and see if it shows up
<LukeNukem> dr--willis, i dont see it in system settings
<sirffreddirocco> hi guys, i've installed precise on an aspire 5750g with i3 and nvidia card. To start livecd i've to use "nomodeset" option 'cause it won't start, but using option i do that. Now i've precise installed but unity 3d won't work
<dr--willis> hobbel:  there may be other tools i rarely notice whatgs default
<dr--willis> LukeNukem:  look around.. its there.. or try the alt (text) trick
<Fyodorovna> user accounts is where the login control is
<LukeNukem> okay
<hobbel> dr-willis without internet i cant install, will try to add package to livedics :)
<LukeNukem> auto login is turned off :D
<dr--willis> That HUD can be handy for finding settingsi guess. ;)
<airdem> hello, ive installed another language but in "language support" settings the new language is gray and i cannot switch
<airdem> ive  read that i  have to select  it on login but on lubuntu login there is no lang selection
<faryshta> How can I use tsocks on ubuntu?
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: sorry had to deal with cats :(
<diverdude> How can i check if my machine is 32 or 64 bit?
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: try adding spaces around the = signs like the example has
<Chr|s> is the ubuntu server, ubuntu minimal?
<ZOmBIENiNGA> why i must upgrade this ?
<KM0201> Chr|s: not really
<ZOmBIENiNGA> >_> this stuff is killing me
<mohitdhingras> @diverdude uname -a
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i can't install MyPaint 1.0 (i can only 0.8)
<KM0201> !minimal  | Chr|s
<ubottu> Chr|s: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xerent> What do you make of this? Graphics/chipset is Intel Atom Z5xx/SCH US15W using default LVDS display settings of 1024x768 resolution. During init there is some text about EDID configuration failure. http://xerent.lokalen.org/incoming/ubuntuinstall.jpg
<hoshi411> anyone know how I can see a list of what packages I have installed on my machine? is it written in a list somwhere?
<ZOmBIENiNGA> can some one tell me how i can install MyPaint 1.0 on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, that solved it.
<minimec> diverdude: the CPU has to be 64bit capable. Do you know what CPU you have?
<DarwinSurvivor> faryshta: good to hear. sometimes it's the simple things :P
<faryshta> DarwinSurvivor, thanks.
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: that will likely be an exercise in frustration, 10.10 is no longer supported.
<diverdude> minimec: no i dont
<diverdude> minimec: how can i see ?
<Fyodorovna> hoshi411, this command will give the list and can be used for installing. dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i know its no longer supported
<minimec> diverdude: Do you have a system installed on that computer?
<ZOmBIENiNGA> but Unity is suck
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i like the old gnome 2
<ZOmBIENiNGA> so i use 10.10
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: give xfce a try (xubuntu)
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: then don't use unity (and actually, as a long time hater of unity...) i just started using it again to give it a try, it's gotten WAY better in 12.04
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i did it
<diverdude> minimec: yeah a ubuntu 10.10
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: EOL versions are offtopic for this channel
<diverdude> minimec: but i want to install 12.04 LTS
<diverdude> minimec: but forgot if it s a 32 or 64 bit
<ZOmBIENiNGA> well so i can't get MyPaint 1.0 ?
<nlici> Hi Friends !i am facing a very rare problem .I upgrade the ubuntu  to 12 ls and now i can not able to print nothing through cable connection but i can do it through the wireless . When i am connecting the cabe it seems that the date is transferring but it stopped by the computer i changed 3 different printers and both i face the same problem . Please advice i need your helps
<minimec> diverdude: OK. So open the 'System Monitor'. In the first tab you find the info about your CPU
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: there's other GUI's than just Unity... KDE, XFCE, LXDE, and numerous others.
<minimec> diverdude: Can you tell us, what's written there?
<hoshi411> Fyodorovna:  thank you that works
<hardy89> Hello, I upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 LTS !!! Now i m unable to here sound. While turning ON my laptop I do here Ubuntu Theme Music but I m not able hear any sound while playing Songs or Videos. I do here sound when I connect external Speakers. Whenever I connect Speakers, i have to go to Sound Setting & Have to select OUTPUT as "Headphones" then only the sound is audible in speakers as well as my Inbuilt Laptop speakers. I w
<ZOmBIENiNGA> <KM0201> why i can't use gnome 2 on 12.04 ?
<the-erm> and awesome ...
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: since it is offtopic, this channel cannot help you with support questions
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: gnome2 is dead, no longer maintained
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: because gnome2 is no longer in development
<Fyodorovna> hoshi411, no problem.
<minimec> diverdude: Also tell us how much Memory you have...
<ZOmBIENiNGA> oh >_>
<the-erm> I think there is a fork of gnome2 called mate.
<diverdude> minimec: it does not say how much bit there
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: again, XFCE looks a LOT like gnome2
<ZOmBIENiNGA> fork ?
 * auronandace finds it amazing that people don't realise gnome2 is abandoned
<ZOmBIENiNGA> sounds good
<minimec> diverdude: Still... tell me what's written there
<diverdude> AMD Athlon(tm) Neo X2 Dual Core Processor L325
<KM0201> the-erm: the problem with it is, it wouldn't surprise me if in 3-4mo, it is no longer supported or updated.. thats what happens with small projects like that.
<myhero> whats the diff between running live session from usb and dvd ? and which is better ?
<the-erm> Then run xfce4.
<diverdude> minimec: and memore 1.7 GB
<diverdude> memory
<minimec> diverdude: Ok. That should be 64bit capable. Let me verfy that to be sure.
<aexa> hello
<the-erm> It's a pretty decent windows manager.
<KM0201> the-erm: thus the suggestions he received
<ZOmBIENiNGA> huh so now i forced to use Windows
<ZOmBIENiNGA> my Bambo pen works the best with MyPaint
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: this channel is not the place to rant
<hoshi411> Fyodorovna:  wait a second.... that command actually returned nothing O_o
 * KM0201 sighs
<ZOmBIENiNGA> very well
<myhero> whats the diff between running live session from usb and dvd ? and which is better ?
<auronandace> ZOmBIENiNGA: you honestly can't use xfce?
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: choose anything you like
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i just hate to format my hard drive
<KM0201> myhero: my personal opinion, the USB might be *slightly* faster.. but not enough to really get in a twist about.
<Fyodorovna> hoshi411, copy and paste dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<ZOmBIENiNGA> any way i will give xfce a try
<minimec> diverdude: OK. You can go for 64bit, as I expected...
<xerent> No idea about this problem? http://xerent.lokalen.org/incoming/ubuntuinstall.jpg
<hoshi411> Fyodorovna:  I did but nothing was returned
<myhero> km0201: yeah i also think usb is faster but apart frm that any other change ?
<the-erm> It's ok to feel the way you feel.  I know how you feel I was happy with KDE3 ran it for years, then they started KDE4 moved to Gnome2, now Unity, and Gnome3.  So I use xfce4.
<paulus68> kobiluruz: then you go to the view menu and at the bottom you have the several option to choose from
<diverdude> minimec: great, thx :)
<paulus68> I am running server 12.04 in VM and for some reason it's not bringing up the 2nd nic automaticly what do I do wrong?
<hoshi411> Fyodorovna:  but if I type 'dpkg --get-selections ' alone, i actually do get a list
<shadykhan> why isnt my terminal showing up in unity launcher?
<Fyodorovna> hoshi411, did you look in home for a package installed-software
<KM0201> myhero: not that i've ever noticed... i've done a lot of installs from both.. they're essentially identical to me
<hoshi411> Fyodorovna:  I see... that's what that carrot was there for  > :p
<hoshi411> thank you
<KM0201> xerent: that picture is horrible, what is the problem?
<minimec> diverdude: Here is some datasheet about your CPU http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=amd%20athlon(tm)%20neo%20x2%20dual%20core%20processor%20l325%2064bit&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CEYQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amd.com%2Fpl%2FDocuments%2F47413A_Dual_Core_BGA_brief_PDF.pdf&ei=EV6eT465CIySOrqT3PsB&usg=AFQjCNHviURQwIA2etyS2OuooULrlmyP7g&cad=rja
<xerent> KM0201: the window system seems all jumbled
<myhero> km0201: i meant not install but runnng live session coz in it only one will notice speed ?
<auronandace> myhero: also, you can write to the usb
<KM0201> probably something to do w/ your graphicschipset.... what is it?
<myhero> uronandace: yea rght
<KM0201> myhero: then you'll want to use USB, as you can set up a persistent setup, and save changes
<myhero> km0201: yea
<KM0201> seems kinda silly to "always" use a live cd/usb though
<xerent> Intel Atom Z5xx / SCH US15W --nothing fancy
<hoshi411> Fyodorovna:  is there anyway to run this list into aptitude and get it to install all this on another sysstem? possibly?
<hoshi411> or would I need to format it
<hardy89_> Unable to hear sound via Inbuilt Speakers !!!!!!
<hoshi411> taking out all the line breaks etc
<KM0201> myhero: is that some sort of tablet?
<pratz> gaelfx: hey dude any idea why the installer is giving the error ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi, I would like to delete/remove/disable Unity's top bar/panel (I want to keep the launcher at the left and run gnome-panel with bottom classic panel). I've done a lot of investigation on Google but haven't found the solution. Could you help me please?
<myhero> km0201: yea it is kind of silly.....coz every change made is lost everytime its booted..!!!\
<KM0201> myhero: so why noot install?
<the-erm> hardy89_: have you installed pavucontrol?  or perhaps the mixer?
<z3bra> Hi all ! How can I update my icon pack WITHOUT logout please ?
<hardy89_> the-erm : wat is it ??? Have No idea.
<DarwinSurvivor> !sound | hardy89_
<ubottu> hardy89_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<myhero> no its laptop.....thing is my windows crashed so i took out hdd for recovery so now a days m going for live session linux...!!
<the-erm> hardy89_: it's pulse-audio's controller.
<minimec> Gosset_Inofensiu: Best way is probably to start a 'gnome classic' session and use the unity2d-launcher in combination with the gnome-panel.
<KM0201> hardy89_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hardy89_> km0201 : 12.04 LTS
<the-erm> Gosset_Inofensiu: install xfce4, it'll be easier to configure that way.
<hardy89_> Hello, I upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 LTS !!! Now i m unable to here sound. While turning ON my laptop I do here Ubuntu Theme Music but I m not able hear any sound while playing Songs or Videos. I do here sound when I connect external Speakers. Whenever I connect Speakers, i have to go to Sound Setting & Have to select OUTPUT as "Headphones" then only the sound is audible in speakers as well as my Inbuilt Laptop speakers. I 
<Gosset_Inofensiu> minimec, thanks
<myhero> once i recover data then i'll install linux not windows this time..!!
<hardy89_> the-erm: how to install it ?
<minimec> Gosset_Inofensiu: There are even people using the launcher with gnome shell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gnuAkXW5Rs
<xerent> is there some way to start the ubuntu installer in "safe mode"?
<KM0201> hardy89_: then yeah, i would install pavucontrol and try tweaking the settings   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Gosset_Inofensiu> wow thanks minimec  again
<the-erm> hardy89_: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<DarwinSurvivor> xerent: please define "safe mode"
<KM0201> the-erm: it's probably something simple
<hardy89_> km0201 : Let me try intalling it.
<myhero> km0201: how is 12.04 ?\
<Gosset_Inofensiu> but minimec, the launcher in gnome shell has HUD ?
<hardy89_> the-erm: thx 4 suggestion
<ZOmBIENiNGA> lol i can't ever get packages from Software center cuz i out dated
<ogra_> xerent, you can use the alternate image, that will install in text mode
<ZOmBIENiNGA> Ubuntu is piss me off
<xerent> ogra_: that sounds reasonable
<KM0201> myhero: honestly, as a long time hater of Unity... i'm really impressed, i might actually stick w/ it rather than going back to lxde
<auronandace> ZOmBIENiNGA: then use a supported release
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: do you have a support question? you've been told several times you are using an unsupported release, upgrade
<myhero> km0201: sounds great
<auronandace> ZOmBIENiNGA: the support timescale has always been clear
<minimec> Gosset_Inofensiu: I don't know how HUD is integrated in the session. I have no idea ;)
<auronandace> !release | ZOmBIENiNGA
<ubottu> ZOmBIENiNGA: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<myhero> i'll definately give it a try
<ogra_> xerent, though if the desktop image has issues with graphics for you, the final install (even when coming from the alternate image) might too
<Gosset_Inofensiu> well i'll try it thanks
<ikonia> LinuxMonkey: that's not how twinview works
<ZOmBIENiNGA> is there a disctro that give allways a support ?
<z3bra> Can someone help me to apply my icon theme without logout please ?
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: please take your rants/discussion elsewhere
<auronandace> ZOmBIENiNGA: use a rolling release distro and stay up to date
<myhero> km0201: how to backup install packages so as to use them afterwards in newer live session or install on other machine ?
<xerent> ogra_: init complains about EDID checksums, so I can try to reconfigure xorg.conf with noedid options, but I need an installation for that
<paulus68> I am running server 12.04 in VM and for some reason it's not bringing up the 2nd nic automaticly what do I do wrong?
<z3bra> ZOmBIENiNGA: Archlinux
<ikonia> LinuxMonkey: sorry, my typo
<KM0201> myhero: to my knowledge, there is no way to do that on a live cd, it would be a pain
<ZOmBIENiNGA> Archlinux ?
<ogra_> xerent, ah, yeah then alternate should help
<ZOmBIENiNGA> LTS ?
<z3bra> ZOmBIENiNGA: It's a rolling release ditro
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: LTS is supported for 5 years
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: if it's any consolation, 12.04 has mypaint 1.0.1, and it is LTS (supported for 5yrs)
<DarwinSurvivor> ZOmBIENiNGA: no distribution is going to give you support if you refuse to upgrade
<ZOmBIENiNGA> 5 years ???
<ZOmBIENiNGA> nice
<myhero> km0201: then everytime i'll have to install packages n that wil be wastage of bandwidth
<ZOmBIENiNGA> no one told me that
<nlici> Hi Friends !i am facing a very rare problem .I upgrade the ubuntu  to 12 ls and now i can not able to print nothing through cable connection but i can do it through the wireless . When i am connecting the cabe it seems that the date is transferring but it stopped by the computer i changed 3 different printers and both i face the same problem . Please advice i need your helps because i am trying to get help for 2 days no answer
<z3bra> ZOmBIENiNGA: That's the principle of LTS release ;)
<KM0201> myhero: well i don't know what more you expect, a live install, is a live install... thats what its designed to do (clear changes when you reboot)
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i'm downloading Xubuntu 12.04
<ZOmBIENiNGA> i will see how its well work to me
<the-erm> myhero: you can use a package like apt-catcher-ng to cache the packages.  It's basically a proxy server.
<Kriss3d> so far i like 12.04. once the unity is removed.
<KM0201> the-erm: that would be a PITA though.
<myhero> km0201: ok...then whats the general ordnary method to backup installed packages...will try that only..!!!
<DarwinSurvivor> nlici: you have not posted any details of your issue. what printer makes/models, what "wired" (usb or ethernet), what wireless (wifi or bluetooth), etc
<z3bra> Is gnome 3 iintegrated by default to precise p ?
<The_BROS> How to add user group of Virtualbox in 12.04?
<recon_lap> ZOmBIENiNGA: xubuntu was the one i choose instead of unity, still has configurable desktop
<the-erm> KM0201: apt-catcher? or gentoo/arch?
<Lace57> http://opensource.com/life/12/4/liberated-pixel-cup-proving-potential-free-culture-and-free-software-game-development
<KM0201> myhero: you can try what the-erm suggested, but thats gonna be a pain, i'm not sure what on earth you're trying to do, but you're making it harder oon yourself.
<auronandace> Kriss3d: i've forced myself to use unity in 12.04, it isn't as bad as i thought it would be
<KM0201> well, both..lol the-erm
<ZOmBIENiNGA> www.virtualbox.org have been fall >_>
<KM0201> auronandace: same.. i've actually come to kind of like it the last couple of days... and i was kicking and screaming when gnome 2.dx got the boot
<KM0201> ZOmBIENiNGA: it's been down a few days..
<z3bra> Is gnome 3 iintegrated by default to precise p ?
<minimec> nlici: Seems to be a problem with the USB HUB (gessing you have USB printers). When you plug the printer, check the last 5-10 lines of 'dmesg' in a console. It should give you some info about how the device is recognized by the system.
<Kriss3d> auroandace well i like to work with my linux. not just install and go facebook & youtube.. but thats the beauty of linux.. you always have a second choise
<myhero> km0201: basically i m trying to backup the installed packages so as to install them afterwards like u do when u wanna install on other machine offline...
<ZOmBIENiNGA> its nice by them huh XD
<oCean> z3bra: ofcourse, since unity is gnome3
<nlici> i tried samsung 3200 printer which was working before the upgrade , i tried brother printer , i tried hp 4500 as well it seems that data transfer is done but on the status up it seems like it is stopped . I am using now 4500 hp wireless and it is printing ONLY WITHOUT cable
<oCean> ZOmBIENiNGA: can you please stop the offtopic running commentary?
<Kriss3d> ocean no its not
<z3bra> oCean: Sorry, i mean, gnome-shell
<oCean> Kriss3d: it is
<ZOmBIENiNGA> sorry
<auronandace> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<auronandace> its a shell for gnome3, it isn't gnome3 itself
<Kriss3d> there is gnome-shell which is gnome 3 which can be made into looking alot like gnome 2
<z3bra> Haha, then I was not wrong \o/
<recon_lap> got two bloody huge bugs that dont seem to be fixed though, my network manager crashes regularly and requires a reboot, and any usb drive attached causes booting to hang
<Narc> Hello everyone, I'm trying to get the function key to work for brightness settings on an Asus K53SD laptop, on 12.04. I tried a lot of tweaks, none of them work. any suggestions ? Thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> nlici: are you using a usb hub?
<the-erm> myhero: here's a post about backing-up your installed packages. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819396 From what I'm reading it probably wouldn't be that hard to put it on an external drive of some sort.
<z3bra> Then, unity is the only DE on pangolin ?
<auronandace> z3bra: the default desktop (unity2d is there too)
<KM0201> z3bra: not really, you can install others from the repos..
<myhero> the-erm: thnx will look at it...
<auronandace> z3bra: but it is trivial to install gnome-shell or any other desktop
<z3bra> KM0201: i said 'default' ^^ I know I can ^^
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: there is also lxde, xfce, kde, gnome-shell, awesome, ratpoison, etc
<airdem> i have created a new user and gave him admin rights. but in "language support" the "install new language" option is gray. any ideas?
<KM0201> z3bra: i guess i missed default, then yes, it is default in 12.04 (just as it was in 11.10, and 11.04)
<z3bra> Okay, thx ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: if you want a different one as "default", try xubuntu, kubuntu or lubuntu
<z3bra> Oh ! Does someone know how to set ratpoison as the default WM in unity or gnome-shell ?
<z3bra> Instead of metacity
<airdem> and the system is still asking me for the first users password
<myhero> the-erm: ur link looks usefull...will look at it and be back if any problems...thnx n 2 km0201 also....
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: you can't set it as the default IN unity or gnome-shell as ratpoison *replaces* unity or gnome-shell
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: don't worry, if I want another one, I will manage changing it ^^
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: you *might* be able to run it with gnome3, but I have no idea if that would even work...
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: Ratpoison is a Window manager
<z3bra> Not a desktop environnement
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: i know, i've used it (and its derivative stumpwm)
<myhero> exit
<recon_lap> z3bra: use live CD's to check out your options, would not recommend multi-changes to your live install
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: actually, I'm not sure if ratpoison IS in pangolin, since it's been discontinued and replaced by stumpwm
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: Arf, because on Archlinux forum, or elsewhere, I rode someone that had RP as his WM insinde unity
<airdem> i have created a new user and both of my users have admin rights now. however while logged in with the second user ubuntu still asks for the password of the first user to install apps etc
<publo> hi everyone
<z3bra> Maybe I'd better use i3 then...
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: well, you may be able to use stumpwm with parts of unity (launcher, panel, etc).
<publo> just a quick question.
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: the best way to find out is to try it!
<publo> I'm running ubuntu 12 latest version from WUBI on my windows machine
<publo> 5GB install
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: precise upgrading actually ;)
<publo> just having a problem i installed Cairo Dock and now i can only see the desktop if I set CairoDock on login
<publo> i cant get the stock unity dock etc
<skiwithpete> hey, tonight I was updating and the updater crashed.  It says links broken, partial upgrade.
<skiwithpete> is there any way to get this working again?
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: But as i'm on my pro laptop, I prefer being sure of what I do :P
<DarwinSurvivor> z3bra: install ubuntu in virtualbox, then you can save the state and try a whole BUNCH of configs and just roll back each time without worrying about it
<z3bra> DarwinSurvivor: I'll if I find the time ;)
<sirffreddirocco> guys, i've this error on boot intel_dsm_platform_mux_info error mux info call failed
<jabr> 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' does not work on my 10.04 server install. Any ideas why?
<z3bra> But actually, upgrade is locking apt-get, I'm felling naked xD
<skiwithpete> how do you fix a broken update?
<the-erm> jabr: did you apt-get update before you tried that?
<jabr> the-erm: yes
<the-erm> I got nothing.
<paulus68> I am running server 12.04 in VM and for some reason it's not bringing up the 2nd nic automaticly what do I do wrong?
<z3bra> How can I update my icon pack WITHOUT logout please ?
<pratz> gaelfx: any guess dude ?
<the-erm> I had a heck of a time getting it to install from 10.04 as well. and -d worked.
<DarwinSurvivor> paulus68: please post a screenshot of virtualbox's network config page, as well as a pastebin of "ifconfig" from the guest machine
<diverdude> i am inserting a usb key and ubuntu think its read only....but its not. whats going wrong?
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys
<drussell> diverdude: it could be that the usbkey has "worn out"
<drussell> diverdude: can you write new files to it from another machine?
<paulus68> DarwinSurvivor: it's vmware if that's the same for you
<diverdude> drussell: no...works elsewhere
<drussell> diverdude: ahh, in that case, not sure what you're seeing
<DarwinSurvivor> paulus68: ok, post a screenshot/whatever of vmware's virtual network adapter page/output/whatever
<drussell> diverdude: I have seen flash memory go read only when it's at the end of its life
<L3top> diverdude: chances are it was uncleanly removed. Unmount it and fsck /dev/sd**
<linuxfreaker> I am been trying to install apache2 and getting the test page work and it did work..but if I am followng http://tracmor.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/INSTALL to install tracmor and access http://localhost/tracmor/index.php it simply download the page and not display the page
<diverdude> L3top: i think thats more correct
<greenit> i have a problem with the DM: when i start, there is the login-screen from the gdm, not from the lightdm, which is standard right now... how can i solve this prob?
<linuxfreaker> What should be the reason of page when access being downloaded and not displayed on the screen
<drussell> diverdude: sounds likely, good luck
<acicula> linuxfreaker: you need to change the apache config to render pages with a php extension using php
<linuxfreaker> acicula: Any change in httpd.conf under /etc/apache2
<linuxfreaker> acicula: Is it under site-available?
<linuxfreaker> acicula: Which file I need to change or add php extension to?
<publo> man this is hard to use
<publo> how do i uninsstall cairo
<anev> what's the difference between running: 'cd /usr/port/some/port && make install clean' and 'cd /usr/port/some/port; make install clean' ?
<linuxfreaker> acicula: I can see one file called php5.load
<linuxfreaker> acicula: But it only says LoadModule php5_module /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<Suraj> hi
<anev> does it only attempt to run the 'make install clean' if the first part evaluates to true? i.e. the chdir() returns 0 for success?
<foobArrr> anev: with && the second command only runs if the first terminates without error
<auronandace> Suraj: greetings
<anev> foobArrr: ah, cheers
<anev> foobArrr: also, sorry, i had meant to direct that to #freebsd :)
<Suraj> My wireless adapter is not working in UBUNTU 12.04LTS
<darrenlooby> Hello, can anyone help me - I'm looking for an out of box ubuntu NAS ... know of any?
<Suraj> what should i do?
<DarwinSurvivor> anev: I think you are looking for a BSD channel...
<Suraj> Broadcom BCM 43XX driver not working
<anev> DarwinSurvivor: yup, as per my comment above :)
<publo> how do you make the Login Screen theme the desktop theme in ubuntu 12?
<publo> transparent menu bar
<irenicus09> anev: how did u accidentally bump into ubuntu channel I wonder lol.
<DarwinSurvivor> anev: ah, no worries then :P
<anev> irenicus09: was having problems with a ubuntu install over the weekend.. never left the channel :)
<Naemdar> Hello all
<publo> anyone
<irenicus09> anev: then youÅr answer should be: ooops wrong window :P
<Suraj> PLZ TELL ME HOW TO FIX THE WIRELESS ADAPTER PRBLM?
<Naemdar> I fixed the hd issue I bricked the other 1t and bought a new one that comes ntfs I  now have my movies games and music drive for linux
<Suraj> PLZ TELL ME HOW TO FIX THE WIRELESS ADAPTER PRBLM?
<FloodBot1> Suraj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Naemdar> I do have a new inquiry.  What is a good av program to use for ubuntu?
<KM0201> Naemdar: av editor, or just a general av?
<Naemdar> anti virus
<KM0201> oh, i thought you meant audio video
<the-erm> I think there is only clam
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<KM0201> Naemdar: avast has a decent linux antivirus app.. it's easy to install, but unless you're scanning things before passing them to Windows users, it's more or less useless.
<Naemdar> I will be passing the files to my windows machine and by proxy shared over to my ps3
<Naemdar> windows hd rather
<the-erm> With .desktop files not needing +x I'm surprised someone hasn't tried to create a linux virus.
<KM0201> then i'd probably lookk at avast, it seems to be the most robust to me... (i never really got clam to work properly)
<jmg> hi all, can someone point me to a guide to how to setup 12.04 with full disk encryption?
<eamoc> does anybody know how to change the transparency settings in terminal, to show the desktop?, and not the uppermost window?
<jmg> ps, home folder encryption is useless
<irenicus09> what about clamav :P
<jmg> thanks
<Naemdar> thank you I will check that out.
<The_BROS> Can anybody help me? I need manual to install Windows in Ubuntu 12.04 by using Virtualbox
<the-erm> KM0201: clamav works for me.  I use it to scan all my email.
<publo> anyone know much about ubuntu 12s login screen
<KM0201> the-erm: i'm nt saying it doesn't work, i just never could get it to work.. could never get it to update
<Naemdar> can clam scan incoming files as they come in?
<KM0201> (but thats been ages, i admit)
<DarwinSurvivor> the-erm: a "virus" is malware that infects other computers with little to no user intervention (using exploits, etc). malware has existed for YEARS (ex: fork-bomb).
<DarwinSurvivor> !virtualbox | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KM0201> The_BROS: so your'e trying to put Windows, inside virtualbox?..
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who can help me with change the apache config to render pages with a php extension using php
<oCean> linuxfreaker: how did you install apache2 and the php5 module?
<DarwinSurvivor> !lamp | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KM0201> anybody notice virtualbox.org has been down a few days?
<oCean> KM0201: indeed
<DarwinSurvivor> KM0201: someone else mentioned it 15 minutes ago
<KM0201> oCean: wasn't sure if it was just me
<yacc> the-erm: to small population, plus the population is not pure monoculture either. Let me put it differently, Macs are just getting some attention, and they are quite a monoculture.
<L3top> Naemdar: You are better off scanning client side with eset nod32 or kaspersky. avast will catch more than clam, but if it is of real concern, you should purchase a good av win side
<KM0201> Darwin4Ever: oh, didn't notice
<LjL> DarwinSurvivor: that's not really what a virus in the strict sense is though, a virus is a program that replicates
<linuxfreaker> oCean: apache2 was already there . All I installed php5 and MysQL through apt-get
<reCAPTCHA> Hey! Can flash projects be done on ubuntu? If so, could you point me in the right direction to get started?
<DarwinSurvivor> LjL: "replicates", THAT's the word I was looking for! thanks
<Naemdar> Windows side I am covered then.  I use avg and will be switching to malware bytes as it came with new computer hardware for free.
<auronandace> reCAPTCHA: better to stick to open standards
<irenicus09> reCAPTCHA: no offense but I thought flas is dead :P
<oCean> linuxfreaker: and the apache2 install is also a regular/normal ubuntu install?
<minimec> linuxfreaker: try sudo a2enmod php5
<linuxfreaker> oCean: yes
<linuxfreaker> minimec: Module php5 already enabled
<reCAPTCHA> auronandace: No choice here. Have to learn it.
<oCean> linuxfreaker: after the a2enmod, have you restarted apache2?
<auronandace> reCAPTCHA: i don't know any open source flash editing tools
<minimec> linuxfreaker: Good sign , isn't it... ;) sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart ?
<linuxfreaker> minimec: Yes I restarted it
<magnus> Hi, I have a 11.10 install, via wubi. I would like to upgrade to 12, but would like to make a backup first. Whats the best way to do a backup, when installed via wubi?
<the-erm> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 will install mod_php
<linuxfreaker> minimec:  it went well
<linuxfreaker> minimec: Now?
<Boreeas_> So, we are trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 in our schol. We are using a network-based approach to user accounts here, where every student get's their own network drive to store data on, and write access to the actual harddrive is denied.
<minimec> linuxfreaker: Now I have no more ideas honestly ...
<linuxfreaker> minimec: If I browser http://IP/tracmor it simply downloads one file
<Boreeas_> How do we set up Ubuntu so it presents a web-login option instead of logging in to the computer?
<airdem> ive installed turkish language and placed it on top via drag drop but the user interface and all is still english after relogin
<oCean> linuxfreaker: are you sure the apache2 config is a normal/regular ubuntu install/config? Because it would suffice to a2enmod php5 and a restart
<oCean> linuxfreaker: are the Include directives in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf? (such as Include /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/)
<the-erm> linuxfreaker: like I said "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" will install mod_php for apache.
<oCean> linuxfreaker: also, check the error_log e.g. tail /var/log/apache2/error_log
<oCean> the-erm: the mod is already installed and enabled
<the-erm> oh ok
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: There doesn't appear to be anyone here experienced with tracmore. I recommend using tracmor's support forum for help
<LjL> !info mtasc | reCAPTCHA, i see this, might or might not be useful
<ubottu> reCAPTCHA, i see this, might or might not be useful: mtasc (source: mtasc): ActionScript 2 to Flash (SWF) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14-2build2 (precise), package size 286 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<linuxfreaker> oCean: One minute...I have Ubuntu running as VM . When I am openign it under VM it does open up but with few errors related to tracmor. Outside Windows machine(which runs this VM) it downloads...seems like web browser compatibility issue
<DarwinSurvivor> linuxfreaker: nvm, looks like someone is already helping you
<linuxfreaker> DarwinSurvivor: Someone ???
<L3top> Boreeas_: I do not understand your question.
<zatan> hey how can I add these on file -rw-rw-r--  ?
<oCean> linuxfreaker: to test if php *is* enabled and does work, create a file called info.php (see http://privatepaste.com/79a5638223) somewhere in your www home and browse to it
<oCean> zatan: chmod 664 filename
<linuxfreaker> oCean: Its done now..its fixed
<oCean> ow :)
<linuxfreaker> oCean: Any idea how to do that Create a MySQL database called 'tracmor' (or another name of your choosing).  On  	this database,  execute first the "create" and then "data" SQL script from the  	tracmor/data_model directory
<linuxfreaker> oCean: I have created the database but wonder if I have simply to run those script or run it under database
<glaci> Hi all! my ubuntu 10.04LTS was upgreded to 12.04. I got two problems: 1) my usb mouse is "lagging" (touchpad is working welll) 2) cheese (webcam) freezing. I think maybe my graphics card driver is not working well(radeon hd 4250). Any ideas?
<oCean> linuxfreaker: sure, but that is quite out of scope for this channel. You could visit #mysql channel or find help with the tracmore maintainers
<auronandace> Boreeas: sounds like you want thin clients, i have no idea how to set them up though
<L3top> Boreeas_: you mean like an ubuntu one login?
<zatan> oCean,  cheers thats worked pefectly, do you know where I can get more information about these privileges ?
<oCean> !permissions | zatan
<ubottu> zatan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zatan> cheers
<zatan> ;]
<oCean> yw
<the-erm> "man chmod" from the command line will also give you some information.
<the-erm> in fact man <just about any shell command> usually produces information.
<cordor> why gnome shell work perfectly, but desktop area corrupt under gnome classic? i have to use no effect
<countfuzzball> Can anyone recommend a commandline svn that works like the svn that was in natty? Running Precise here.
<L3top> subversion? Subversion should be subversion nmw.
<publo> how do i get rid of cairo dock
<publo> its stuck on the bottom of my screen even though i uninstalled it with software manager
<pratz> really guys, there is something wrong with the u12.04 installer
<pratz> i can not just install 12.04
<txomon|home> use the mini iso
<txomon|home> I always install like that
<countfuzzball> Oh cool, cheers for that L3top. Must'vve missed it!
<tga> greetings
<Boreeas_> L3top: Well, Windows has an option where you log in to a network account instead of an account that has been created on the local computer. We are trying to find something that is compatible with this for ubuntu
<L3top> Oh yeah... you just want a slim client setup.
<tga> apparently choosing the Netherlands as location on a fresh 12.04 install also got me a Dutch keyboard layout
<pratz> during installation i get "Internal Error" ,even there is no use description of error
<tga> even though I can't see it in the Keyboard panel
<tga> any idea where I should look to change that?
<Boreeas_> L3top: Great. Can you tell me where I can find a tutorial on how to set this up?
<LjL> tga: type "keyboard layout" in unity
<tga> no unity here, xfce
<pratz> i have debaing cd and it works fine, but when i try to install 12.04 the installer stops , any idea ?
<LjL> tga: then i don't know where you find the setting
<tga> great
<LjL> tga: perhaps try asking in #xubuntu
<ogra_> Boreeas, try googling for "active directory on ubuntu" or something like that
<oCean> tga: normal installation image has separate questions for country/location and keyboard layout
<tga> afaik I chose generic US layout
<Boreeas_> ogra_: Thanks
<oCean> tga: menu > settings > settings manager > keyboard
<demaio> Boreeas_: perhaps read this as an entry point to the topic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication
<Boreeas_> demaio: Thanks!
<L3top> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<tga> oCean: XkbKeyboardLayout is US and the keyboard pane shows 102 US
<oCean> ogra_: please don't just point others to search google
<tga> that's the annoying part, I can't see a non-standard layout anywhere
<auronandace> L3top: awesome, nice find
<ogra_> oCean, well, the first hit will get him to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto ... which i didnt have the url handy for :)
<Lovelesh> how to install apache service in eucalyptus instance help
<oCean> ogra_: I did not ask you to explain, I asked you not to do it again, thanks
 * ogra_ shakes his head and goes back to work
<auronandace> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<the-erm> why?
<ogra_> i didnt ... i told exactly what to google for
<Lovelesh> anyone please
<the-erm> I'm sorry ... it brings me back to the statment "Question Everything!" "Why?!"
<the-erm> Lovelesh: Well if you can get to a shell.  sudo apt-get install apache2 should do it for you.
<Lovelesh> error while installing
<Lovelesh> i hv tried
 * ogra_ leaves support to the supporters and goes back to do what he is paid for so we can have quantal ready for development 
<the-erm> Lovelesh: what are the errors?
<the-erm> pastebin them.
<the-erm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<reCAPTCHA> Hey... off topic... anyone know of a good way to create flash apps on linux?#
<Lovelesh> not able to copy paste from terminal
<auronandace> reCAPTCHA: try asking in ##linux
<Lovelesh> the-erm
<reCAPTCHA> Lovelesh: did you try ctrl+alt+c?
<oCean> reCAPTCHA: may I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic questions?
<Lovelesh> not working......... reCAPTCHA
<reCAPTCHA> Lovelesh: I meant ctrl+shift+c
<the-erm> reCAPTCHA: there's MTASC and SWFMill it's not fun doing it but I wrote a player http://the-erm.com/links.php (hover the icon press play)
<the-erm> I don't know how to do it either.
<the-erm> I don't remember how to do it.
<apocalipso> hello, is here exist command which tell path to hard drive (I am not sure if my is: /dev/sda)
<BitPuffin> Hello, I need some help. It appears that xvidcap is no longer in the repository so I tried to install it from source but it doesn't work. After running make and all that stuff it's compiled I am supposed to run "make install" but then the following happens: http://pastebin.com/j5PJgTTF I ran it with sudo so it would be able to access stuff outside of /home but it doesn't work
<KM0201> how would you create a link to a samba share..... i'm surprised this isn't easier w/ Unity.
<auronandace> apocalipso: sudo fdisk -l
<apocalipso> auronandace, thx
<jellow> I installed a 32 bit system while my system is capable of 64 bit is it worth re-installing?
<the-erm> apocalipso: if you're writing a script you can if [ -e "/path/to/file" ] then  do something; fi  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_07_01.html
<auronandace> jellow: if you like
<KM0201> jellow: how much RAM do you have?
<jellow> KM0201: 4GB
<MonkeyDust> jellow  do you have a separate /home partition? if you don't know, then you most probably don't
<Darael> Something I've wondered for a while: Is there a way of generating a minimal list of packages to install to get all packages currently installed on a system?
<txomon|home> It only depends on how much time you want to expend on it
<MonkeyDust> txomon|home  there's mini.iso
<IdleOne> !clone | Darael
<ubottu> Darael: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<txomon|home> MonkeyDust, yup, I install with it always, why?
<KM0201> jellow: well.. you can only use about 3gigs at a time with 32bit (the pae kernel just allows you to recognize all 4gigs... were 64bit, will allow you to USE all 4gigs at the same time)... it all depends on how much time you have vested in the 32bit install.. what you plan to do, etc..
<BitPuffin> Optionally if you can suggest some other program for screencasting that would be nice too. But it would have to be able to save to .avi
<Darael> IdleOne: That's not quite what I was after; a number of things, I find, are flagged as manually installed which are, in fact, dependencies of other things that are already installed.
<jellow> KM0201: I play minecraft a lot would i make a difference to it ?
<txomon|home> Darael, you also can get with dpkg --get-selections
<KM0201> jellow: i don't do minecraft, so i don't know
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<DoctorPepper>  i need some help after upgrading to 12.04  from 11.10  when i  try to install any packages  i get  a long list  of package to autoremove. http://paste.ubuntu.com/957204/   i dont know if can safely remove them  without  breaking my system
<Fasthutt> hello, i have a problem with upgrading my ubuntu 10.10 to a newer version. Im trying to upgrade it via 'Update manager' and i get an error 'Authentication failed
<txomon|home> jellow, if you have a good graphic card, I would recomend you use a 64 bit
<Darael> For example, ed is marked as manually installed on this machine, even though it's a dependency of ubuntu-standard, and the line given by the clone factoid would list it.
<IdleOne> Darael: right, but apt considers them manually installed because it asked you if you wanted to install them.
<KM0201> Fasthutt: probably because 10.10 is EOL.
<auronandace> !eol | Fasthutt
<ubottu> Fasthutt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jellow> Ok thank's everyone I'm going to re-install , Thanks!
<txomon|home> KM0201, but not the upgrade support
<Fasthutt> thank you
<KM0201> !eolupgrade
<KM0201> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Darael> IdleOne: That's not how I remember it working.  I thought anything for which the /reason/ for installation was that it was a dependency was marked automatically installed.
<MonkeyDust> KM0201  better use /msg ubottu to know if a factoid exists
<jellow> does flash work on 64 bit anything other I should know?
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: i know, i just had it wrong... i knew it was something like that
<KM0201> jellow: flash is working fine for me.. YMMV
<IdleOne> Darael: I'm not well versed enough to explain or understand it. sorry.
<KM0201> jellow: just install the codecs, etc.. during the installation, and it will download/install flash for you.
<DoctorPepper> guys any idea  about my  issue ?
<Darael> IdleOne: Ah, well.  I know I could get what I want manually, using a similar aptitude command to get a list of packages for aptitude why, but that could take ages... oh, well.
<jellow> KM0201: thanks!
<Darael> !patience | DoctorPepper
<ubottu> DoctorPepper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ogra_> Darael, thats the case if you use tasks instead of metapackages
 * beata facepaws.
<Naemdar> So I am in the process of a new build that is still amd 64 archetecture.  will I have an issue just plugging in the hard drives and turning it on for ubuntu?
<nicol> hi
<ogra_> Darael, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard vs. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-standard^   .... (or tasksel install ubuntu-standard)
<nicol> today, I compile my gcc-code-assit
<nicol> but failed
<pratz> hey guys this really suck now , i can not install u12.04
<Darael> Naemdar: If you installed with the Alternate or Minimal CDs and chose to use a targeted initrd, yes, but otherwise probably not.
<nicol> the attach log is
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:452: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__paritydi2’
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:452: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:453: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__parityti2’
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:453: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.h:456: error: storage class specified for parameter ‘__enable_execute_stack’
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c:551: error: expected declaration specifiers before ‘TItype’
<nicol> /usr/include/libio.h:464: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition
<FloodBot1> nicol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicol> ../.././libgcc/../gcc/libgcc2.c:562: error: expected ‘{’ at end of input
<nicol> /usr/include/libio.h:464: warning: unused parameter ‘__fp’
<auronandace> nicol: use a pastebimn
<auronandace> nicol: use a pastebin
<ogra_> Darael, the first one sets them to manual, the tow latter ones set them to automatic
<L3top> DoctorPepper: Often things are installed as dependencies to another install, and are not necessary for operation, or other packages replace the older ones... autoremove will not harm your system.
<Darael> ogra_: Are you sure that's the right way round?  Because I installed with the minimal CD, and used the tasksel in that...
<Naemdar> cool so the worst possible scenario I have to redo the install for linux,  not a big deal.  I will just learn more about he process.  I love this os it is a constant learning experience for me.
<ogra_> Darael, yes, thats what we use to create the images
<beata> I just now discovered irc.ubuntu.com is freenode. No wonder nickserv kept messing me up: I had irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net as separate accounts inside pidgin.
<auronandace> DoctorPepper: if you have ppas installed remove them before upgrading
<L3top> good call auronandace.
<ogra_> Darael, (though we only use apt-get at creation time, not sure, tasksel might have a bug in that regard)
<endstille> heyho, just wanted to drop a comment.. :) it is impossible, to install precise final on a system on sdaX, while sdb is a locked drive the setup tries to acces the locked drive... after 6 to 7 minutes i stopped the try, unlocked sdb via reboot and successfully installed to sda.... you can see ti here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hg9rtpnh9to5ljk/Install_SSD.mp4
<Darael> ogra_: Hang on.  I'm confused now.  Do tasks mark as automatic, or do metapackages?
<Naemdar> Time to power down and prep the hd trays, dvd burner, and gut the fans from the old case to totally fan out the new one.
<nicol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/957254/
<txomon|home> DoctorPepper, yes
<ogra_> Darael, tasks mark as automatic
<pratz> can please any one help me to install u12.04
<nicol> I am  compile  the gcc-code-assist but failed
<Naemdar> from 2 to 6 lol
<Jordan_U> !bug | endstille
<ubottu> endstille: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nicol> who could help me
<nicol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/957254/
<Darael> ogra_: Because I used tasksel (which uses aptitude, generally, IME), and I have things that I'd expect to be marked automatic flagged as manual.
<pratz> the installer gives error every time i try to install
<pratz> installer error is "Internal Error" , any ideas ?
<ogra_> Darael, no, tasksel and aptitude are two totally different things
<Naemdar> Hopefully be back online tomorrow, when the new mobo, processor and ram arrives.  *crosses fingers*
<txomon|home> pratz, you can try alternate CD, and if you dont feel anoyed by shell installs, the mini iso
<Darael> ogra_: Yes, and tasksel calls aptitude.  I know, because I had a whole episode on amd64 using tasksel because of the aptitude multiarch bug.
<ogra_> aptitude is an alternative system to apt-get ... using separate DBs etc
<endstille> okay, so i do ubunt-bug ubiquity, once i'm at home again
<ogra_> Darael, well, then you might face an aptitude issue
<ogra_> i know for sure the apt-get based task install sets everything to automatic
<ogra_> (else all ubuntu images woudl end up with the manual flags for all packages :) )
<pratz> txomon|home: from where can i download mini iso ??
<normatif> how do I add an app I extracted to my home folder to appear on unity app lens?
<Darael> My reading of the aptitude manual suggests that /anything/ pulled in as a dependency should be marked as automatic, even though it prompts to confirm the additional installs.  I also understood that more recent versions of aptitude and apt-cli used the same database for such things.
<Darael> !minimal | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
 * ogra_ cant help on aptitude, sorry ... we dont use it anywhere in ubuntu usually 
<txomon|home> Darael, stop using aptitude and use apt-get
<pratz> txomon|home: dude i do not have internet connection while installing
<Darael> ogra_: That's what I /thought/ was the case, but apt-cache depends tasksel shows "Depends: aptitude"
<txomon|home> pratz, so use Alternate cd
<txomon|home> mini iso + minimal packets == alternate iso
<ogra_> Darael, right, as i said above, might be a bug in aptitude
<Darael> txomon|home: The issue is that tasksel uses aptitude, and that tasksel is in the text-mode installer, not that I'm using aptitude myself.
<pratz> txomon|home: what is difference between the normal and alternate cd ?
<txomon|home> pratz, alternate + no-shell gui == normal
<auronandace> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<beata> What are you using these days instead of aptitude? (curious)
<Imre> Hy guys! Do you know anything about the issue with vsftpd and Ubuntu 12.04?
<txomon|home> beata, apt-get
<Imre> If I set the folders chmod to a-w ( or anything that allows write ), then I can’t connect. [refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()]
<Imre> If I set it to have no write access, then I can join, but for what? I have no write access.
<beata> Oh, right. ;)
<txomon|home> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Darael> txomon|home: I'm fully familiar with apt-get, I just wish the alternate (and minimal) CDs would use it instead of aptitude (although I can see the use of the latter for the "manual package selection" option.
<txomon|home> Darael, I discourage you to use that
<txomon|home> for me it always gives problems
<Darael> txomon|home: I /don't/ use the "manual package selection" option.  I /have/ used the tasksel interface, which /still/ calls aptitude.
<lucian> empathy seems broken
<lucian> the contact list appears
<auronandace> lucian: thats so totally awesome
<lucian> but if trying to open the account list doesn't do anything
<lucian> neither does clicking on contacts
<lucian> could be related to the upgrade
<lucian> auronandace: it's common, isn't it?
<Darael> As for my original question, what I was after was not a way of cloning my package list but of getting a list of all the manually-installed packages that weren't dependencies of anything, so I could get rid of things that I no longer needed but that "apt-get autoremove" wouldn't see.
<ogra_> Darael, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/+bug/424643 (pretty pld bug, feel free to drop into #ubuntu-installer if you know a solution :) )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 424643 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "fresh Ubuntu install marks all packages as manually installed" [Medium,Confirmed]
<auronandace> lucian: sorry, i tend to use pidgin
<ogra_> s/pld/old/
<lucian> auronandace: i might have to do that, i guess
<pengw> hello all
<pengw> one question
<Rar9> hi how can I easly update my php 5.3.2 to 5.3.11? Ubuntu 10.04 lts
<auronandace> !latest | Rar9
<ubottu> Rar9: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<txomon|home> Darael, the best usually is to do it yourself. you can take all the manually selected ones, and filter the not real ones
<pengw> currently i am working some code based on opencl. I want to use my favor IDE geany to deal with them but I dont how
<Rar9> ubottu what about 5.3.10?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pengw> who know how to configure geany to work with opencl. It should as sample as gcc -lOpenCL hellow.c
<Rar9> auronandace what about 5.3.10?
<Darael> txomon|home: I know - that's what I'm doing, in conjunction with "aptitude why" (if you can give me an apt-get or apt-cache equivalent, that'd be great, incidentally), I was just hoping for something involving a little less manual effort.
<auronandace> Rar9: same applies, you did read what ubottu wrote?
<txomon|home> Darael, apt-cache rdepends
<txomon|home> or depends
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|home·~ ]  - !
<txomon|home> Lucasho, ?
<Darael> Rar9: The whole point is that the version of a package in any given Ubuntu release is likely to be constant.  See if it's in backports, or a ppa, or a newer release, or compile it yourself (in descending order of preference).
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|home·~ ]  - como estas viejo ?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LjL> Lucasho: this is a support channel, please take chit-chat to PM or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Darael> txomon|home: Not the same; aptitude why gives results based on what else is installed, apt-cache (r)depends just gives a dependency list, which is /much/ more effort to work out.
<lucian> hmm, telepathy-mission control keeps crashing now
<Darael> Well, I know where to find libapt; I suppose I could always write it myself.
<ogra_> Darael, well, the "right" way to install a task is apt-get install taskname^ (note the caret) ... and i actually thought tasksel uses that in the backend since a while ... i might be wrong though
<ogra_> (someone in #ubuntu-installer might know though)
<Darael> ogra_: Maybe it does in Precise.  It certainly doesn't in Oneiric.
<bookpage> hey, i've got a problem. I believe one of my display config files has become orphan'd and my recovery mode won't display anything. How can I do a full disk check to find the orphaned file and fix it?
<Lucasho> [ ·~ lucian·~ ]  - holaaa :D
<lucian> Lucasho: ?
<txomon|home> did the same to me
<Lucasho> [ ·~ Lucasho·~ ]  - que tal ? :D
<BitPuffin> What does the ubuntu screencast team use to record their videos?
<dvl305> sup
<maxiepax> if i edit /boot/grub/grub.conf and change the location of initrd from /dev/disk/by-id/asdasdsa to /dev/sda1 (will be using ghost to deploy multiple servers), do i need to re-run grub-install or is it enough to just edit the file?
<lalala> hellow
<lalala> so this is the help channel ?
<Darael> maxiepax: You're still using grub1?
<pengw> Hi all which file is the configure file as bashrac for every user?
<maxiepax> Darael: hmm.. not sure, its not ubuntu however, this is a general grub question.
<Lucasho> [ ·~ txomon|home·~ ]  - pv !
<trashi> hi. i try to setup a cron job. ps ax sais, cron is running. i tried crontab -e and editing a new file in /etc/cron.d/whatever but it doesnt work. the cron simply does not start and i have no idea why. could please take a look -> 33 13     * * *     root   /root/backup.sh > /dev/null (this is just a test so of course i fix the time from one test to the next)
<gaelfx> my two-finger scrolling is working in other applications, but not in nautilus, any ideas why that might be?
<txomon|home> trashi, try tail -f /var/log/syslog and see what it says
<krababbel> maxiepax: probably grub-update needed, not sure
<trashi> txomon|home: i did ... it sais nothing ...- thats the reason why i know, the cronjob didnt start
<txomon|home> trashi, check the cron syntax
<txomon|home> man 5 crontab
<tom95> I have a new installation von ubuntu12.04. after some restarts it suddenly looked like this http://imagebin.org/210357 , I had no background and most of the keyboardshortcuts weren't working anymore. Any idea what could have caused this? I don't think I did anything wrong.
<txomon|home> trashi, you know you should be at minute 13 and second 33, don't you?
<lalala> is there anyone who can help me find the bottleneck in my home network ?
<lalala> *2 pcs only
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| lalala
<ubottu> lalala: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<trashi> txomon|home:  well, 33 13     * * * = minute 33, hour 13 ... isnt it?
<txomon|home> MonkeyDust, he did
<IdleOne> lalala: ##networking might be a better place to ask
<lalala> thx
<bookpage> okay, how about: best software for finding/fixing orphasns without going into recovery mode
<txomon|home> trashi, true
<txomon|home> trashi, I would suggest you put * * * * * for the moment
<trashi> txomon|home: i will try
<txomon|home> trashi, its just to see it gets fired
<trashi> jep
<Darael> txomon|home, ogra_:  Incidentally, I found something that looks very much like what I was after in deborphan.  Thanks for your suggestions.
<ogra_> :)
<txomon|home> Darael, link?
<Darael> !info deborphan
<ubottu> deborphan (source: deborphan): program that can find unused packages, e.g. libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.28.5 (precise), package size 99 kB, installed size 588 kB
<trashi> txomon|home: works ... Apr 30 11:43:01 test CRON[1718]: (root) CMD (echo "test")
<trashi> txomon|home: could it be a problem, my script is in /root directory?
<Darael> txomon|home: Lists installed packages with no installed reverse dependencies, or that's what the extended description suggests.
<txomon|home> Darael, but, apt detects automatically those ones
<txomon|home> ahmmm
<Darael> txomon|home: No, apt only automatically detects those where they were pulled in as dependencies of something else.  Deborphan, if I read it aright, will pick up ones that weren't.
<txomon|home> trashi, don't really know, haven't tried :D
<dexcitrix> wow, freenode/ubuntu has some major userbase compared to ircnet :)
<trashi> txomon|home: i will check it
<sirriffsalot_> Hey! I'm using unity and I would really like to remove the "workspace switcher" option in the panel... How would I do that?
<Darael> txomon|home: A quick test (deborphan -a | most) suggests it does what I wanted - it's picking up even things that were manually installed.
<Darael> OK, next irritating question:  How do I do the equivalent of "aptitude markauto" with apt-(get|cache)?
<trashi> txomon|home: works also from /root ... thanks for your help  for first ... i try to debug it and work that out
<L3top> Darael: apt-mark markauto
<Darael> L3top: Ah, apt-mark.  Right, I'd missed that.  Thanks.
 * Darael looks up the manpage.
<gaelfx> my two-finger scrolling is working in other applications, but not in nautilus, any ideas why that might be?
<TomLM> How do i kill "wpa_supplicant"?
<Darael> TomLM: Are you sure you want to?  What are you actually trying to achieve?
<Darael> TomLM: A "sudo killall wpa_supplicant" should do it if you're absolutely sure that's what you want, but may not be the best course.
<TomLM> Dareal, I need to run "airdrop" to see if i can bypass my own network's security.
<TomLM> And thanks.
<Darael> If it's running, though, it's probably doing so as a result of something else.  Have you stopped network-manager?
<TomLM> It booted itself up. :S
<TomLM> Nope.
<Darael> TomLM: Might want to do that, then.  "sudo stop network-manager".
<bookpage> Darael, i mean orphan files. is that possible? or am i thinking of orphan'd processes?
<Darael> TomLM: Don't forget to "sudo start network-manager" when you're done, or your networking applet will stop working until you do (or until you reboot)
<TomLM> Darael, Thanks it worked! :)
<Dr_willis> isent it sudo service SERVICVENAME start     or similer..
<Dr_willis> brb
<redact3d> ntern0t
<Darael> bookpage: I'm sorry, my reference to deborphans was my own problem (finding orphaned packages).  I don't think I can help with yours.
<DarsVaeda> hi, I get this when starting eclipse after 12.04 update: Application "org.eclipse.ui.ide.workbench" could not be found in the registry.
<wadechandler> Is the Unity Shell open source? Looking at the contribute page I didn't immediately see information about it. I just want to figure out how to contribute patches to it and also to find its sources and review them. I have to get it working better for laptops/desktops and multiple monitors and talk to the devs of it etc.
<z3bra> hi all
<z3bra> !
<Dr_willis> howdies
<Darael> z3bra: Greetings.  Don't mean to sound rude, but this is the support channel.  If thou'dst like to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic.  If thou hast a question, of course, feel free to ask.
<z3bra> Darael: maybe I join to help others, but I'm quite polish ;)
<MonkeyDust> thou art polish
<troulouliou_dev> Hi ambiance the in gnome classic is white now is it a bug ?
<Dr_willis> troulouliou_dev,  theres some quirk that makes the menus background black or white dependong on how they were called i read.
<MonkeyDust> troulouliou_dev  that's radiance, ambiance is black
<Dr_willis> troulouliou_dev,  the webupd8 site has a bit of a work around for it - if thats the issue
<chandru_in> I installed 12.04 and when I run eclipse, there is no entry in launcher and it does not show up in alt+tab
<Dr_willis> eclipse always seem to be weird. ;) wonder why that is.
<myhero> i made a backup of installed packages with aptoncd....but i didnt burn it instead i havethe backup.iso so now if i fresh install then how to restore packages from this backup.iso assuming that if its a fresh install then there wil not be aptoncd installed ?
<mraxilus> for ubuntu cloud, is the graphics processing done on the server or the client's machine?
<acer-ubuntu> l3top: i am here now to ask
<troulouliou_dev> Dr_willis, i have it black on one laptop and white on mine , guess it is a bug will check the site
<chandru_in> Dr_willis, Any known workaround for this?
<greenmang0> is default "umask" value for ubuntu 12.04 "0002" ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, how good is the hardware detection for Macbook Pro in 12.04?
<myhero> i made a backup of installed packages with aptoncd....but i didnt burn it instead i have the backup.iso so now if i fresh install then how to restore packages from this backup.iso assuming that if its a fresh install then there wil not be aptoncd installed ?
<L3top> myhero: you can loop mount the iso... or burn it...
<myhero> l3top: loop means what ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  open aptoncd and choose restore
<myhero> if i fresh install then there will not be aptoncd installed
<acer-ubuntu> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and am now trying to get it to run. In the grub menu, if I load it normally, all I get is a black screen. In order for it to boot successfully, I have to edit the menu item and add 'nomodeset'. With this, Ubuntu boots up.
<acer-ubuntu> Is there a fix for this, so that I don't have to constantly add the nomodeset? I tried to install the proprietary drivers but I still had the same problem
<z3bra> myhero: just install it before retriving your packages
<Dr_willis> chandru_in,  i just recall eclipse being weird even on the 11.10 release with similer issues. I imagine its due to how its being called/ran as a bash script calling a java app. but i never use the app
<chandru_in> ok
<myhero> mount how to install .deb packages ?
<acer-ubuntu> anyone can help me?
<Daiz|> acer-ubuntu, having the same problem as you atm, it's so sad.
<myhero> where can i get a virtual drive mounting package for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> acer-ubuntu,  install the drivers for your video card, or try adding the nomodeset to the default optiuons in /etc/default/grub (i think)
<L3top> myhero: man mount
<Daiz|> Dr_willis, what if the drivers are already installed after using 12.04beta?
<z3bra> acer-ubuntu: Edit yout /boot/grub/menu.lst
<myhero> l3top: ok
<acer-ubuntu> Dr_willis,: where to find driver for my video card, i didnt find it
<Dr_willis> Daiz|,  for my nvidia system. i had to use nomodeset untill i got the drivers installed.
<z3bra> acer-ubuntu: And add "nomodeset" at the end of your entry
<airdem> why am i only able to change the lang symwide but not per user?ste
<L3top> does grub2 use menu.lst?
<Dr_willis> z3bra,  ubuntu uses grub2 now...
<airdem> *systemwide
<myhero> can backups of one version will be allowed to install on other version of ubuntu like backups of 11.10 on 12.04
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: what GPU?
<Daiz|> Dr_willis, It's a laptop with integrated intel atom, I can only boot to my second OS.
<z3bra> Dr_willis: my bad, reflex from my other distro ^^
<acer-ubuntu> z3bra: nomodeset is bad view, looks like open program in safe mode
<wadechandler> acer-ubuntu: did you look in /var/log/X.org.*.log? There might be a specific message. Usually I do some googling with those and find workarounds.
<Dr_willis> Daiz|,  odd.  My intel netbook works good with 12.04
<Daiz|> Dr_willis, it worked fine on beta, then after the final, boom black screen after logging in, and then the HDD got corrupted.
<acer-ubuntu> wadechandler: i dont understand, i am newbie
<myhero> can backups of one version will be allowed to install on other version of ubuntu like backups of 11.10 on 12.04 ???
<Dr_willis> Daiz|,  no ideea then. check the bug reports perhaps maybe a known issue.
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: what is GPU?
<vitor-br> My unity does not load at login? someone has this problem?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> in a terminal acer-ubuntu
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: okay
<L3top> Paste teh output here
<L3top> the*
<myhero> can backups of one version will be allowed to install on other version of ubuntu like backups of 11.10 on 12.04 ???
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<L3top> myhero: I would not expect much success with that.
<myhero> l3top: how is 12.04
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: this is what i get in terminal, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<wadechandler> when you get a screen up, run a terminal, and then cd to /var/log and ls -lsda X*. Look through those files looking for error messages. If you have a really hard time with it, you can email me at online@wadechandler.com and be sure and attach your logs. I might be able to help. No promises...deps on what is in the logs.
<Marzata> 12.04 is awesome. Thank you, Mark!
<z3bra> acer-ubuntu: did you installed private pilots ?
<myhero> marzata: ok
<acer-ubuntu> z3bra: what u mean private pilot ?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel i965-va-driver libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel i965-va-driver libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: i will try
<Daiz|> L3top, will that work in the recovery console?
<z3bra> That's what I meant ^^ haha
<wadechandler> 12.04 is awesome except for unity. On a laptop or desktop ... at least for this programmer ... it is less productive because of the whole left side of the screen biz and application window switching is a pain...i.e. I'm in one app and want to go to another app and a specific window...using only the mouse.
<wadechandler> Other than that though I would love unity I think
<L3top> Sorry... will what work Daiz|?
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| wadechandler
<ubottu> wadechandler: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Daiz|> L3top, the commands? I'm having the same problem as acerubuntu.
<fidel_> productivity & mouse? ;)
<MonkeyDust> wadechandler  i don't like/use Unity either
<L3top> Daiz|: that was specific to his gpu. give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Marzata> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wadechandler> ubottu: I'm on 12.04 now
<ubottu> wadechandler: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: should i restart my laptop now after installing driver which you gave ?
<airdem> where do i have to copy this http://pastebin.com/3U8tvRr0 to get lang working?
<myhero> L3top: this is another method to backup the files, please go through it...in the 3rd command after making the dir i m getting the fatal error...please resolve it - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819396
<L3top> !pastebinit | Daiz|
<ubottu> Daiz|: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: yes
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: okay
<wadechandler> does work better on multi mon setup, but still MUCH less productive...if I could find the unity sources and find the devs to communicate with i'm sure I could help make it better
<Marzata> !xfce | wadechandler
<ubottu> wadechandler: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ThePendulum> Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu on a laptop. However, it boots and shows the purple screen for a short amount of time, before going black. If I boot in recovery mode, only half the screen is "usable" (lots of graphical artifacts). This last graphics mode was already present during installation, but I hoped it would fix itself after the installation. I've tried booting with nomodeset, but it didn't help.
<Daiz|> That command doesn't even work L3top, I'm on lubuntu 11.10
<L3top> so in recovery Daiz|, apt-get install pastebinit       then lspci -nn | grep VGA | pastebinit
<myhero> Xubuntu Xfce is better or ubuntu Gnome ?
<Darael> !best | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Marzata> myhero: yes
<L3top> Yes it does Daiz|. Check spelling.
<airdem> where do i have to copy this http://pastebin.com/3U8tvRr0 to get lang working?
<fidel_> myhero: different
<wadechandler> Marzata: would use xfce, but right now there are things which hinder me such as QT/KDE applications don't blend in well. At least they didn't when I tried a few months back.
<ThePendulum> myhero: None of them is 'better', is a matter of preference or performance requirements on older systems
<z3bra> Does anyone have a great expenrience (or just managed to...) with changing metacity to another WM on 12.04 ?
<ThePendulum> myhero: *it is
<Daiz|> L3top, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]
<Darael> !anyone | z3bra
<ubottu> z3bra: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Marzata> myhero: on the top of this, Xubuntu is much more stylish.
<L3top> yes Daiz| same exact line.
<L3top> Daiz|:  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel i965-va-driver libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<Daiz|> Thanks. will try that when I get home.
<myhero> marzata: ok thnx 4 advice...i'll try xubuntu 2
<ThePendulum> myhero: I'd say, try both. I've tried Xubuntu while Unity was still a bit shitty (sorry). As of 12.04 , I switched back to Ubuntu. I've had similar great experiences with both Gnome in 12.04 (or Gnome 2 in the past) and the latest Xfce.
<z3bra> Darael: *In order to tell me which WM, if integration is good, if it was hard to manage, etc
<L3top> Daiz|: wait... that isnt correct
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: it doesnt work, my laptop still blank, i should change it to nomodeset to see my latop
<Daiz|> :(
<ThePendulum> Anyone on my laptop issue?
<Dr_willis> z3bra,  what wm are you wanting to us4e exactly?
<L3top> Daiz|: I forgot that you are on 11.10...  that is the target version yes?
<Darael> z3bra: I gathered, but still.  Better to just ask that - eg "I'm looking for advice on replacing metacity on 12.04 - what should I replace with, and how easy is it?".  It's amazing how much faster the answers roll in.
<Daiz|> L3top, the line is correct, as I will boot up with 12.04LTS in recovery.
<wadechandler> ThePendulum: could you repost? hard to find it in the stream
<Gnea> ThePendulum: what issue?
<myhero> ThePendulum: thnx for advice....
<Daiz|> or am i wrong?
<Marzata> myhero: we migrated to Xubuntu last October, and we must say it is better then the old Ubuntu + Gnome2.
<z3bra> Dr_willis: my first choice go to openbox or ratpoison
<ThePendulum> wadechandler, Gnea: Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu on a laptop. However, it boots and shows the purple screen for a short amount of time, before going black. If I boot in recovery mode, only half the screen is "usable" (lots of graphical artifacts). This last graphics mode was already present during installation, but I hoped it would fix itself after the installation. I've tried booting with nomodeset, but it didn't help.
<Dr_willis> z3bra,  if you install the openbox package it used to add a entry for 'openbox gnome' in the login screen menus.. not sure if it still does.
<moz_> hi, simple-scan starts only if launched by root. Otherwise I get a segmentation fault (core dump) error. Any hint?
<Dr_willis> z3bra,  you could always make your own custome session, or use the 'openbox' session it creates
<z3bra> I know they are completely opposed, but I like them a lot as standalone =) And I'd like to know if they can have a great integration with unity or gnome-shell
<z3bra> Dr_willis: I know, But I don't want to use them as standalone WM
<acer-ubuntu> l3top: i am back now, and my laptop still blank if i dont use nomodeset, is there any way to view my laptop such as regular?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: That is perplexing. I will have to check a couple of things
<L3top> one moment
<Darael> z3bra: gnome-shell pretty much /is/ a window manager, so no help there.  Unity is rather too tightly tied to compiz-and-metacity, at a guess.
<wadechandler> ThePendulum: I would look in /var/log/X*.log and see if anything jumps out. Usually will see messages with (EE) for error.
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: what is perplexing?
<L3top> That you are having gpu issues with compiz with those drivers in place acer-ubuntu.
<z3bra> Darael: So no possibility of evolution/customization of unity or gnome-shell in that way...? :/
<acer-ubuntu> L3top; i hope u get the answer soon :)
<wielkifreeman> hello, Can I install Unity on kubuntu 12.04
<wielkifreeman> ?
<wadechandler> ThePendulum: might help you track down something specific. Too, lspci and get your card. Then, do some googling to see if anyone else has the same issue with that specific card and 12.04. Usually how i find those type issues. Sometimes I take my X config file down to a minimum to get something that will load and then tweak it slowly on systems which have issues like that. Sometimes it will be one little thing that breaks it.
<Darael> z3bra: Not AIUI.
<ThePendulum> wadechandler: Let me try that
<z3bra> AIUI ?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: lets try creating an xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> z3bra,  unity is a compiz plugin.. and compiz is a window manager.. now unity-2d perhaps...
<Darael> wielkifreeman: That's pretty much equivalent to running KDE apps on Ubuntu 12.04, so I don't see why not.
<ThePendulum> wadechandler: If I only knew what graphics card this thing uses
<Darael> z3bra: As I Understand It.
<jthing> wielkifreeman, don't choose one or the other two windowmanagers isbegging for trouble
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: how then?
<z3bra> Dr_willis: Oh yes true, I had forgotten it ^^
<Gallomimia> oh my. why does my system tell me it might be in an unstable state?
<Darael> Dr_willis: Considering z3bra mentioned replacing metacity, I assumed unity-2d from the start.
<moz_> hi, simple-scan starts only if launched by root. Otherwise I get a segmentation fault (core dump) error. Any hint?
<wadechandler> ThePendulum: just run lspci and you can find it.
<wadechandler> from a terminal
<Gallomimia> i'm desperately spamming apt-get update dist-upgrade and things are happening. no idea if i'll be able to boot this system again
<Dr_willis> I thought unity-2d used mutter.. or was that gnome-shell... i get so confused
<KM0201> jthing: how is that? (asking for trouble)
<z3bra> gnome-shell use mutter
<Darael> Dr_willis: Pretty sure that's gnome-shell.
<jthing> wielkifreeman, In particular the 3D thin in unity is a issue. Maybe the 2D is less troblesome
<z3bra> OH YEAH !!!
<z3bra> Update finished !
<z3bra> Let reboot then ^^
<Dr_willis> we seem to be getting away from the 'window manager' vs 'file manager/desktop icon manager' type seperation we had in years past.
<wielkifreeman> Dareal, jting I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127698/how-can-i-install-unity-in-kubuntu-12-04 and I would ask expert before install unity
<ThePendulum> wadechandler: It only returns the vendor, which is Intel it says (which I find strange)
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: You will either need to stop lightdm or boot to a recovery console and type: Xorg -configure       this will dump a file called xorg.conf.new in /home/username I believe... you will then cp /home/username/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gallomimia> if i see this bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798462 can I run some commands to be reasonably sure it got fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798462 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager's free space calculator for /boot seems insufficient" [Medium,Fix released]
<myhero> thnx marzata and thependulum...
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: how to boot to a recovery console?
<ThePendulum> myhero: np
<myhero> thependulum: what about kubuntu ?
<IdleOne> Gallomimia: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade - That should update the package unless it has already been updated on your system.
<Marsjanin> Hello guys. WTF with flashplugin?
<KM0201> Marsjanin: what about it? works fine here
<Darael> wielkifreeman: the tab key will autocomplete a nick, helping thee to spell my name (it's a before e) and enabling my client to get my attention because my name came up.  I nearly missed that!
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: you can hold space during boot... then select it... I believe that will dump you in as root though, so it will create the xorg.conf.new in /root
<vitor-br> My unity does not load at login? someone has this problem?
<Gallomimia> IdleOne: it tells me something failed while running do-release-upgrade. did i get everything fixed?
<ThePendulum> myhero: Same story, you have to try it to see if you like it. I'm more fond of Xubuntu myself, but I know a lot of people like Kubuntu of Xubuntu. The best way is always to go out there and see for yourself.
<Dr_willis> vitor-br,  what does it do exactly?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: or you can type sudo service lightdm stop and it should kill X.
<ThePendulum> myhero: It's all just Ubuntu wearing a jacket in a certain colour
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: okay, i will restart my laptop now, and hit space bar when booting
<MonkeyDust> myhero  ubuntu classic looks much like gnome2
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: are you on the machine in here that you are trying to fix?
<ThePendulum> myhero: If you want the Gnome 2 look, I
<vitor-br> Dr_willis the unity does not load when I login .. need to run "Unity - replace" to appear ..
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: yes
<jthing> So oddly does the #D version
<L3top> Ok... see you in a few
<Darael> wielkifreeman: Sounds like the questioner encountered a dependency bug.
<myhero> thependulum: ok thnx...jacket thing is very gud to make something understand better...made me clear about concept of xubuntu kubuntu n ubuntu
<ThePendulum> myhero: 've had the best experience with Xubuntu and 30 minutes of modification
<sambagirl> morning i am running 1010 and i installed lamp and i also installed a no-ip type thingy. it starts up on boot. how do i disable it so i can start it independently? where is the startup apps located
<sambagirl> opps wrong channel sorry
<IdleOne> Gallomimia: I got to run but paste the error to paste.ubuntu.com and see if someone else here can give you a hand.
<sambagirl>  morning i am running 1010 and i installed lamp and i also installed a no-ip type thingy. it starts up on boot. how do i disable it so i can start it independently? where is the startup apps located
<MonkeyDust> sambagirl  10.10 is eol
<ThePendulum> sambagirl: Wrong channel, again :P
<jthing> After many misguided attempts, I will not try to customize the default behaviour this time. The last two times ubuntu 3D failed within 2 days and never worked again
<Gallomimia> it gave me this launchpad bug report: https://launchpad.net/bugs/798462
<IdleOne> Gallomimia: make sure to give us the url of the paste when done :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 798462 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager's free space calculator for /boot seems insufficient" [Medium,Fix released]
<sambagirl> i am asking a question has nothing to do with eol or doa
<sambagirl> or lsd or pcp or thc
<Gallomimia> o0
<L3top> sambagirl: you should look at /etc/init.d  if it is there you can update-rc.d -f remove <script>
<sambagirl> i just need to know where the startup stuff is
<myhero> thependulum: yea u were telling about 30 mins of modification
<IdleOne> sambagirl: 10.10 is no longer supported.
<Marsjanin> KM0201: About a week before upgrading to 12.04, having 11.10, there appeared update of Flash. After installing that, there was black or white screen instead of .swf content. No flash games, no youtube movies. I tried installing APT from Adobe site, I tried to install again the flashplugin-installer, it downloads and installs, but didn't work. I'm using Firefox. There was another update of...
<Marsjanin> ...flash before system upgrade, and I think another during system upgraade. Both changes nothing.
<freewayzify> helo pals
<wielkifreeman> Darael, thank, You think that I can install unity and 3d unity will work, I try
<ThePendulum> myhero: If you install TeamViewer or something, I am happy to customize Xfce for you so it looks Gnome 2-ish
<Marsjanin> KM0201: All that greping commands shows it is flash installed.
<myhero> thependulum: ok i'll do it....but can we private chat for some time ?
<Darael> sambagirl: We can't really help unless we know what the "no-ip type thingy" was.  I'm not even sure what /type/ of thing that's meant to be.  Additionally, 10.10 is EOL and thou /art/ more likely to get support if using a currently-supported version, so I recommend upgrading.
<sambagirl> it's a dynip type thing Darael
<KM0201> Marsjanin: what version of ubuntu are you using?... 11.10, or 12.04?
<sambagirl> it provides static ip for dynamic ips
<sambagirl> it was a test
<sambagirl> nevermibnd i found the place
<myhero> thependulum: ?????
<sambagirl> thanks
<ThePendulum> myhero: Yes?
<blurp> I just upgraded to 12.04 and it screwed up my jack connections menu.
<blurp> was using ubuntu studio.
<gaelfx> my two-finger scrolling is working in other applications, but not in nautilus, any ideas why that might be?
<Gallomimia> richardn online?
<Marsjanin> KM0201: Now 12.04, but that started before upgrade and upgrade didn't fix that.
<blurp> now my boot screen is for lxde instead of ubuntu studio for some reason, and sometimes it's ubuntu's screen.
<myhero> thependulum: check my pvt msg
<Darael> gaelfx: In my thoroughly amateur opinion, that sounds like a bug.
<Darael> !pm | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: i have tried to hit space bar when booting, and it beep so loud
<KM0201> Marsjanin: try this... go to adobe.com, click downloads, click get flash player, and where it says "Select version to download" choose ".tar.gz for Linux" and download it.
<L3top> sambagirl: was the place /etc/init.d ?   because you will want to properly remove it from the runlevels using the format I gave you.
<BitPuffin> Well this is very annoying
<Marsjanin> KM0201: and? Unpack it where?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: and?
<KM0201> Marsjanin: just for now, unpack it where it is.
<KM0201> there's only two files in there
<steveccc> i am looking for a graphics app to draw website sitemaps where objects (circles) have connectors (legs) which move around and automatically space themselves out etc. Similar to visio on windows. Can anyone recommend anything
<katuelone> why channel ubuntu in spanish ????
<BitPuffin> I rely on xvidcap for work because it is the only screencaster I know that records to AVI.. And it's removed from the repo and doesn't compile from source. What a bummer
<Marsjanin> KM0201: I'll try
<myhero> i dont usually do pm but regarding guidelines sometimes so that it doesn't affects others
<popey> BitPuffin: tried kazam
<acer-ubuntu> l3top: and it failed, i still cant see my screen in splash screen, i have to use nomodeset always
<magnus> Hi, I have a 11.10 install, via wubi. I would like to upgrade to 12, but would like to make a backup first. Whats the best way to do a backup, when installed via wubi?
<popey> BitPuffin: we removed xvidcap because it was dead developmentally, kazam is very active
<KM0201> Marsjanin: after its unpacked... there's a file, "libflashplayer.so" right click it, and choose copy.  then go to /home/username   click View/Show Hidden Files and directory
<L3top> !calligraflow | steveccc
<BitPuffin> popey, it only saves to webM and h.264 though. None of them can be opened in Vegas 10. And unfortunately lightworks isn't here yet so I have to use it
<popey> BitPuffin: you can easily convert them with ffmpeg
<L3top> steveccc: check out calligraflow
<Darael> steveccc: kivio or dia.
<popey> BitPuffin: or use a GUI tool like winff
<Darael> steveccc: For future reference, http://osalt.com can be really useful!
<steveccc> thanks all - will have a look at them now
<BitPuffin> popey, doesn't that result in a big quality loss?
<popey> BitPuffin: no
<popey> BitPuffin:  you can specify options which keep quality
<Marsjanin> KM0201: what for the .so in my home?
<popey> BitPuffin: also, very latest unstable kazam has avi recording ☺
<popey> BitPuffin: also, latest kazam has lossless (raw) recording too
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: What failed? You created the xorg.conf and copied it to the /etc/X11 dir?
<KM0201> Marsjanin: once you've got your hidden files/folders in view, navigate to /home/username/.mozilla   and inside .mozilla, create a folder called "plugins"  open plugins, and paste the libflashplayer.so file inside there.
<popey> BitPuffin: drop by #kazam sometime ☺
<BitPuffin> popey, but on the launchpad site it says that unstable is currently broken?
<KM0201> Marsjanin: after that, close all instances of firefox running, and restart the browser.
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: not yet
<popey> BitPuffin: where?
<acer-ubuntu> L3top; oh i so confused
<popey> BitPuffin: https://launchpad.net/kazam
<L3top>  You don't need graphics for recovery terminal... its just a terminal.
<Marsjanin> KM0201: OK... Funny workaround, Fx says it see and running the "system" flash now.
<popey> BitPuffin: just "bzr branch lp:kazam" then "cd kazam/bin" then "./kazam" ☺
<BitPuffin> popey, "Please note that Unstable PPA is broken at the moment and will be broken for some time until I refactor some of the source code. ETA unknown. :)"
<KM0201> Marsjanin: well, is flash working?
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: just open console and sudo service lightdm stop
<acer-ubuntu> L3top: i thought ubuntu is easier than windows
<BitPuffin> popey, oh nice. Thank you incredibly much!
<popey> BitPuffin: i think that might be outdated
<popey> BitPuffin: i use the unstable branch here
<popey> BitPuffin: thanks for spotting that, will let the dev know
<Marsjanin> KM0201: BRB - have to plug in modem into computer that runs Ubuntu. :)
<BitPuffin> popey, So I can just add the ppa then?
<popey> yes BitPuffin
<Darael> L3top: Lightdm is an Upstart job, so to be picky, that ought to be "sudo stop lightdm", although thy version should also work.
<BitPuffin> Okay cheers, you just saved my day popey!
<BitPuffin> I love kazam but it hasn't saved to the right formats until now!
<DylanJV> can someone please help me i am trying to install ubuntu on windows but i want ubuntu to be run aside windows
<L3top> acer-ubuntu: easier is a relative term. If you are used to windows methodology, you may not find it easier, it is certainly more robust and secure... but you are grabbing a 3 day old release without all the bugs worked out. Sometimes windows releases dont work on hardware they should either... see Vista.
<L3top> thank you for the correction Darael... you are, of course, correct.
<blurp> .. dylan.. go download a virtual machine like MobaLiveCD and use it to emulate an iso in windows.
<popey> BitPuffin: yay. drop by #kazam for help, bigwhale is the developer
<BitPuffin> popey, Strange. Don't see any .avi ?
<blurp> It will actuall emulate any iso, not just live ones.
<z3bra> Mmmh first issue with the pangolin ! ^^ My conky dont display the date with ${execi 3600 date +%A %e}
<DylanJV> i already have daemon tools which can create a virtual disk already
<blurp> I'm actually running vector 6.0 light in a virtual maching right now, but usng xchat from windows.
<blurp> works great.
<L3top> DylanJV: You are trying to install ubuntu in a vm inside of windows? Or you want to dual boot to either windows or ubuntu?
<Daghdha> Hello. After upgrading from 10.04-> 11.. -> 12.04 this weekend i seem to have lost my Transmission client. It was in the start menu.
<Darael> DylanJV: Couldst thou be a little more specific?  By "run alongside windows", what exactly dost mean?
<Daghdha> I see 6 transmission-xxxxxxx executables on the commandline but i have no idea wich one it is, does anyone know wich one the client is?
<myhero> now that ubuntu 12.04 is out what about xubuntu and kubuntu ?
<Daghdha> ihave: -cli -create -edit -gtk -remote and -show
<blurp> I believeth he means to host it, but he couldst meanteth to bual booteth.
<KM0201> myhero: sometimes they run a few days behind (sometimes)
<DylanJV> i want windows as my main OS but i want ubuntu too but i would like ubuntu to run while i still have windows
<Darael> Daghdha: It's transmission-gtk - but why not upgrade directly?  LTS->LTS upgrades are supposed to be possible in one step.  Indeed, I just did my server in a single one.
<myhero> km2010:ok
<L3top> Daghdha: click the ubnutu button top left and type in transmission, right click on what comes up and put it on the unity bar
<Daghdha> Becausei am an idiot :) Thank you Dareal
<Darael> blurp: Art mocking my choice to use singular second-person pronouns?  The T-V distinction is silly.
<Daghdha> thank you L3top
<Daghdha> Still have to get used to that
 * Marsjanin back, installing flash
<KM0201> Marsjanin: did that not work?
<L3top> Darael: until there is a point release it is not available without adding the -d switch in terminal... is probably why
<FishFace> Wacom tablet not detected. 12.04. Blue light is one. CTL470 model. Ideas?
<Marsjanin> KM0201: wait a moment
<Darael> L3top: So /that/'s why I had to add -d.  Interesting.  Did not know that.
<steveccc> why did ubuntu move to libreoffice - is openoffice dying or is it purely because of Oracles involvement in openoffice?
<MonkeyDust> steveccc  because it is no longer free as in free speech
<L3top> LTS strives for maximum stability, until they get a big bug fix out there, it is not directly available.
<blurp> What other good linux rooms are there on this server?
<Darael> steveccc: Oracle said, at least at one point, that they were ceasing development of OO.o.  I believe that was a factor.
<steveccc> monkeydust: are they equivalent in terms of functions or does libreoffice have to 'catchup'
<Darael> blurp: Define "good".  Also consider asking in -offtopic, where people are more amenable to chat.
<shaneo> anyone else having issues re-installung previously purchased software from ubuntu software center? Im trying to re-download uplink but get a 401 error when installing
<owner512> hello, i cant update my system, because it isnt the latest version. If i dont update my system, i get secruit problems?
<xskydevilx> Is it possible to unmap the HUD feature from Alt?
<shaneo> owner512, you will still get security updates unless your on 10.10
<Darael> owner512: Which release art thou running?
<blurp> is -offtopic a room?  like #offtopic?  and by good, I mean one that I can go into, see more than one active person, and be able to speak with an unreg'd nick
<Darael> blurp: No.  I'm referring to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<blurp> ahh, never heard of it.
<blurp> I'm new to freenode.
<blurp> but and old-school irc nerd.
<owner512> thx guys
<blurp> I'll check it out.
<MonkeyDust> steveccc  don't know, i dont use it extensively
<jthing> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404
<mardraum> blurp: old school would call it correctly a "channel"
<jthing> blurb there is a ubuntu-offtopic
<blurp> well, it depends on what context I'm talking about them.  Sometiems I say chan.
<L3top> mardraum: ooooooold school (aol compuserve) would call it a room
<blurp> jthing.. I'm there.. thanks.
<MaskilPDX> I am hoping someone could help
<Darael> !ask | MaskilPDX
<ubottu> MaskilPDX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mardraum> L3top: he said IRC
<MaskilPDX> Where is the log of all commands typed in terminal?
<ikonia> MaskilPDX: "history"
<fidel_> MaskilPDX: history
<L3top> mardraum: you are correct. I am not.
<Kriss3d> MaskilPDX history but there is no actal log
<Darael> MaskilPDX: run "history", or look at ~/.bash_history.
<MaskilPDX> Thank you!
<Darael> Kriss3d: What's ~/.bash_history, then?
<ikonia> Kriss3d: apart from .bash_history
<Marsjanin> KM0201: where should be that plugin folder? ~/.mozilla/firefox...where?
<Kriss3d> Isnt that  just the past few lines youve written ? Never looked at it though
<ikonia> history of your current shell
<KM0201> Marsjanin: create the folder in /home/username/.mozilla   (not under /.mozilla/firefox)
<Kriss3d> k
<Marsjanin> KM0201: come on, and what ~ means?
<skulltip> when i do an install of 12.04, halfway through the screen goes into zig zags and is unreadable. when i try it out, unity makes it unusable.. like screen buffers not being updated correctly. i have onboard video and a six year old pc
<Darael> MaskilPDX: For reference, running "history" is more portable across shells - for example, I use zsh, so my log is in ~/.zhistory instead.
<KM0201> Marsjanin: huh?
<skulltip> it makes it really hard to keep my mom in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Marsjanin   ~ means /home/your_user
<Marsjanin> ~ goes /home/user/
<Marsjanin> Righr
<KM0201> Marsjanin: well if you're so smart, why are you here askijhnjg for help on a really simple issue?
<L3top> Kriss3d: type history.  history | grep "pattern" is particularly helpful when doing oddball svn etc.
<Marsjanin> Argh
<Kriss3d> ok ty
<Darael> Marsjanin: Strictly speaking it doesn't always, but for the purposes of real users on Ubuntu when the sysadmin hasn't done certain unusual things, ~ is, indeed, /home/$USER
<Marsjanin> KM0201: Because im my opinion devs broke something, that worked good.
<KM0201> Marsjanin: in my opinion you have no idea what you're talking about
<Marsjanin> OK, calm...
<mn_> Hi guys! :D I was just upgrading to 12.04 and the install botched. It had been sitting at the same spot for about two days so I unplugged it and let it run out of battery. Now, the system won't work. I have a liveCD to use to help fix it, but I have NO IDEA what to do or even where to start. Would someone PLEASE help me?
<jthing> mn_: failed how?
<kx> mn_: welcome to the ubuntu experience. get used to it. if you dont know where to start, trust me, the process will be a nightmare for you. youre probably better of clean installing
<mn_> jthing: it hung during the install so I let it run out of battery. So I guess I would say it lost power while upgrading
<Marsjanin> KM0201: So OK, i open the folder /home/my/.mozilla, there are folders firefox and extensions.
<ud3770> hello i want restore grub how can i do it?
<beeju> how to configure splash screen on 12.04?
<Darael> mn_: That wasn't the best of moves.  We'll try to help, of course, but for future reference there's almost always some way to get a responding system back.  Now then, one option is to boot the live cd, mount the filesystem from the host, and chroot to it.  I can walk thee through that.
<KM0201> Marsjanin: listening is not  y our strong point, i have explained this 3x... inside .mozilla, create a folder called plugins, and paste the libflashplayer.so , inside there.
<mn_> kx: I can't clean install. I'm pretty technically proficient. I know this is how it can be from time to time, but that's fine with me. Do you have any constructive suggestions?
<Daiz|> Is there anyway to turn on wi-fi in recovery console?
<Vessel> Hello.
<jthing> mn_what kx sais is true. The clean verion installs with no problems. Upgrading is always a nightmare. And 1204 has LTS Long Term Support so it is more stable and is supported for 3 years
<mn_> Darael: Yes, please. I tried to chroot, but that didn't work. I would love for you to walk me through it please
<Darael> Daiz|: Assuming the choice of "netroot" rather than "root", it's a case of looking up the wifi management commands (I'm afraid I don't remember them offhand).
<Vessel> Well..
<MonkeyDust> mn_  did you try do-release-upgrade?
<Marsjanin> KM0201: sorry for that, I could not notice while going from one computer to another. I'll create and have to go due Firefox restart.
<ud3770> How can i restore grub?
<MonkeyDust> !grub| ud3770
<ubottu> ud3770: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dschuett> why can't i arrange icons in the unity launcher on 12.04? - when i try to drag an icon it moves the entire set of icons. - running in virtual box
<mn_> MonkeyDust: No, I haven't heard of that. Would you please briefly explain?
<Darael> mn_: First things first, the chroot will only be useful if the liveCD is the same architecture (32- or 64-bit) as the system to be rescued.
<kx> mn_: that was the most constructive suggeston you'll get. starting off with admitting you dont know where to start, i did you a favor. if you want to go through the process, boot to livecd, chroot into your old installation and use dpkg-reconfigure -a, apt-get -f install and dpkg -i to get your half installation attempted to work. when that fails (and it will) do the clean install
<Vessel> Anyone knows any kind of explanation of why the H*** the LiveCD donesnt load if i set the AHCI mode ON ( in Bios) Grub shows, but an error about "you need to load the kernel first" is shown also.
<Night_Elf> Hi all. I have installed ubunty server in a system. As soon as the most basic installation was done, now I connect to it using ssh. I intend to use it as a host for virtual machines using kvm. Yet some message is displayed complaning about a framebuffer device (/dev/fb0). What does that mean ?
<L3top> mn_: I have seen several installs hang on the flashplugin install. Did your attempt to chroot result in a chroot: cannot run command `/bin/ bash': Exec format error?
<Dr_willis> dschuett,  click and hold for a moment, then you can rearange
<MonkeyDust> mn_  it's like apt-get blah, in a terminal, type do-release-upgrade, you'll have to confirm two or three questions
<mn_> L3top yes
<Darael> mn_: do-release-upgrade is the way one launches the release upgrader from the command line.
<skulltip> i guess no developers try to install it on older computers with onboard video
<Darael> kx: That is not a helpful attitude.  Besides, it's not true that chrooting and doing the various package-fixes will definitely fail.
<jthing> mn_what machine are you talking from
<mn_> I'm talking from a different machine.
<L3top> mn very odd. Can you boot to live cd and WITHOUT MOUNTING, run sudo fsck -f /dev/sdxy   (where xy is your drive letter and partition number)
<mn_> I'm on my desktop. My lappy is the one with the problem. I am on a livecd on it right now
<ud3770> MonkeyDust:i don't know which one is my linux partition can you help me?
<gaelfx> my two-finger scrolling is working in other applications, but not in nautilus, any ideas why that might be?
<L3top> mn_: make sure that you have umount /dev/sda1   first (or whatever your drive/part is)
<jin24> so guys since updating to 2.6.32-41-generic on lucid im having problems with my external harddrive, i store music on it and whenever i listen to it for some time it stops and exaile and parts of the gnome ui freeze. here is the syslog of it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/957439/  so can somebody tell me what this means ? :)
<MonkeyDust> ud3770  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l -- if you're not sure, use pastebin to show it to the channel
<Night_Elf> mn_: So you're wanting to chroot to a system by using a liveCD into it, and you can't? Check that both the system in the disk (where you want to chroot to) and the liveCD are both the same kernel, in the sense that either both 33bit, either both 64bit.
<mn_> One moment. How do I check the architecture of the OS I am currently running. I wanna make sure this live OS is the same arch as the botched system
<varikonniemi> hello, i just installed an 12.04 server, and tried to add virtualbox guest additions
<Night_Elf> 32bit*
<varikonniemi> when i mount the image i get a foledr in /dev/cdrom/
<gaelfx> mn_: uname -a
<varikonniemi> that is empty
<kx> Darael: it's absolutely a helpful attitude. more people should approach ubuntu problems this way. it will actualyl save many wasted hours, a terrible attitude toward the ubuntu upgrade process (though it's deserved) etc. he's asking for step by step instructions to even do a chroot. this will fail for sure especially since glibc was updated and installs improperly and upgrades that finish even properly to 12.04
<L3top> Night_Elf: this is the 4th instance of this exact circumstance I have seen for 1204 in the last 3 days.
<Darael> mn_: do a "uname -a" and look for "amd64" or "i686".
<minimec> gaelfx: I cannot confirm your problem. Two finger scrolling is working for me in nautilus. Maybe you find something in the nautilus settings. Otherwise try to remove/rename the .config/nautilus folder once .
<nishttal2> hi has anyone been able to setup multiple monitors (more than 2) on 12.04
<Vessel> Hello, Anyone knowswhy the LiveCD does not load with AHCI mode ON? Grub is shown, but the options on the menu gives me errors like " you need to load the kernel first" No info on google, nor askubuntu :(
<kx> Darael: *installs improperly even from upgrades that finished properly to 12.04
<L3top> Night_Elf Darael all have been using the live dvd that they installed from.
<nishttal2> i had a perfectly functional setup at 10.10 and now i only have 1 monitor.. the other 2 are whiteout
<Night_Elf> L3top: I have seen it with 10.4 too. A friend had installed a 64 bit system. When we tried to LiveCD in it and then do a chroot, we could not do that.
<Marsjanin> The Flash still don't work, I even tried to precise, what program Fx have to use to open it.
<Darael> L3top: What?
<gaelfx> minimec: it was working, but it just suddenly stopped, I'll try killing it and restarting
<mn_> Damn. Okay. This is 32-bit and my botched OS is 64-bit. I'll be back in a bit when I have a 64-bit liveCD up and running an instance on my lappy. I'll stay in channel while I'm doing that. I just won't be active unless someone says something to me with my name for alert.
<Night_Elf> L3top: Not for flamebaiting... but for things like these is the reason that my servers are Debian .
<ud3770> MonkeyDust: 	http://pastebin.ca/2142216
<L3top> Night_Elf: it is almost always a 32/64 bit problem when I see that error... however this hang on flashplugin then reboot and cant chroot has not been. In fact swapping to another drive assignment fixes it.
<joseph_> Ok computer booting into a blank screen after nvidia driver installation, Can I get help please?
<georgelappies> how does one clear the recent history in the HUD?
<kx> joseph_: what version and from what repository
<Darael> L3top: I'm talking to mn_ about using a chroot to fix a failed upgrade.  I don't see what the live DVD someone installed from has to do with that?
<Your_Dog> hi is anyone here good or atleast knowledgable about bash scripting?
<L3top> It is most certainly a bug. If mn_ comes back I will try and get some logs. I cannot reproduce it.
<MonkeyDust> ud3770  NTFS is windows, you've got it two times
<Darael> !anyone | Your_Dog
<ubottu> Your_Dog: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ThePendulum> Yesterday, I installed Ubuntu on a laptop. However, it boots and shows the purple screen for a short amount of time, before going black. If I boot in recovery mode, only half the screen is "usable" (lots of graphical artifacts). This last graphics mode was already present during installation, but I hoped it would fix itself after the installation. I've tried booting with nomodeset, but it didn't help. I have no idea what graphics card 
<Pici> Your_Dog: #bash would be the best place to ask.
<mn_> Yo guys the architecture was wrong to chroot. That's what caused the problem I think.
<Your_Dog> ok thanks Pici
<Your_Dog> join #Bash
<Your_Dog> oops
<gaelfx> minimec: ok, I was wrong, it's not working in most things, just Skype and Chrome it seems to work (weird eh?)
<joseph_> ok hold on, I'm not on that computer..
<ud3770> MonkeyDust: no, first is windows partition and second is just a place to save files
<Darael> mn_: Sounds likely, yes.  Don't forget to mount any extra filesystems once thou hast the chroot!
<KM0201> ThePendulum: did you try removing "quiet splash" from the grub line, to see where it's hanging up.
<Night_Elf> Darael: 32/64 bit differences. You boot from a 32 bit live cd and then you try to chroot where a 64 bit system is, this will fail. Your 32 bit livecd kernel will not function with nothing on the 64 bit chroot place, where the libs and everything else are compiled 64 bit.
<Vessel> Hello, Anyone knows why the LiveCD does not load with AHCI mode ON? Grub is shown, but the options on the menu gives me errors like " you need to load the kernel first" No info on google, nor askubuntu :(
<L3top> Darael: I was simply saying, that this, I believe, is a bug... as I have encountered it several times since 1204 release with other users, and that while normally I would agree that it is probably a 64/32 versioning issue, the reason I knew the error it gave is because I believe this to be a bug. That is all.
<ThePendulum> KM0201: Removing it is interesting. What will I see/notice?
<mn_> Darael: Why do I need to mount extra fss?
<Marsjanin> KM0201: That did not the trick :( Even if pointing in FIrefox' options, what to use to open swf.
<KM0201> ThePendulum: well, when it stops, that will presumably show you where it's failing.
<sfears> ThePendulum: it may be a refresh rate issue, are you using an LCD monitor?
<KM0201> Marsjanin: i dunno, you're pretty smart, you'll figure it out.
<beeju> how to configure splash screen on 12.04
<Darael> mn_: I refer to any that thou hast on other disks.  Most dont, but if thou /hast/ I wouldn't want thee to forget.
<ThePendulum> KM0201: Ubuntu itself continues though, the screen just goes black (or half in Recovery mode). According to the sounds the laptop makes, Ubuntu is still running.
<Darael> L3top: Ah, I see.
<Darael> Night_Elf: I'm aware of that.  That's why I directed mn_ to check architecture.
<joseph_> I posted it on linuxquestions.org but no one answered yet and I don't know how to get the information you asked for without having access to the other computer.
<KM0201> ThePendulum: hmm
<Marsjanin> KM0201: OK, man, OK... :/
<kx> joseph_: is it nvidia
<Night_Elf> I have installed ubunty server in a system. As soon as the most basic installation was done, now I connect to it using ssh. I intend to use it as a host for virtual machines using kvm. Yet some message is displayed complaning about a framebuffer device (/dev/fb0). What does that mean ?
<gaelfx> Darael: did you just go medeival on someone?
<sfears> i started having issues with the refresh rate since 11.10 ThePendulum, and i'm not sure how to set the refresh rate pre-kde
<joseph_> yes
<beeju> how to configure splash screen on 12.04
<minimec> gaelfx: What are the mouse/touchpad settings in the ubuntu settings. Could you check if at least the 'edge scrolling' setting is working?
<Darael> gaelfx: No.  I use singular second-person pronouns because the T-V distinction is silly, and also because I'm a Quaker.
<sfears> do you have an alternate monitor you can try using to troubleshoot ThePendulum?
<joseph_> I used "additional drivers" in Kubuntu 12.04 and now it won't go past the bios screen.
<gaelfx> minimec: will do
<ThePendulum> sfears: It was one of my final sollutions, I guess that's where I end up now. I doubt it's a refresh rate issue btw. I've seen too high refresh rates before, and it looks nothing like it.
<sfears> joseph_: if you hold down the shift key at boot does it show the grub menu and can you boot into recovery mode?
<kx> joseph_: downgrade to 295.33 driver. ubuntu routinely puts unstable and nonfunctional garbage in its repositories, and there is a known nvidia bug in its latest driver that causes this for much hardware, stitting in the 'stable' repository right now, so downgrading can help you a lot
<ale`> hi, when my laptop (a thinkpad t61) resumes after sleep, the brightness controls don't work anymore. Any clue how to fix this?
<joseph_> I didn't know about the shift key, I'll do that, thank you. newbie here obviously
<gaelfx> minimec: edge-scrolling works on nothing, not even chrome or skype
<sfears> if a different monitor displays corectly then i'd say refresh rate ThePendulum
<L3top> mn_: Please unmount the drive, run fsck -f /dev/sda1 (or whatever your drive is... ) and see if that finds errors, repairs them, and suddenly chroot is available. I cannot reproduce this error.
<ThePendulum> sfears: It's worth a try none the less, thanks for the suggestion
<gaelfx> minimec: scratch that, it works on chrome and skype, but not others
<mn_> No I already fsck'd it. It said it was clear
<joseph_> holding shift key isn't working sfears
<L3top> So weird...
<L3top> ty mn_
<Darael> L3top: We /did/ establish that the architectures were different.  Last I heard, mn_ had gone to get a 64-bit liveCD.
<L3top> well there you go... I clearly missed that
<L3top> So this is not that.
<kx> see you guys in 8 hours when he just clean installs :)
<kx> haha
<minimec> gaelfx: ok. I don't know if I can really help you. You would have to figure out what kind of touchpad you are using and what driver. All I can say is, that synaptics based touchpads are working well, atleast on two machines I configured for 12.04.
<joseph_> kx, I'll do that once I can get in. I need to login using fail safe but can't get it to the log in screen.
<beeju> how to configure splash screen on 12.04
<L3top> kx do you have a support related question, or are you just here to troll?
<gaelfx> minimec: I think I probably just ought to give up and restart, see if that gets it
<APoulos> hey folks, I could use some help with something
<APoulos> I need a new email client
<kx> L3top: neither, i am here helping resolve many of the ubuntu problems out there. do you have any particular help you need?
<z3bra> Please, how can I access to the famous HUD ?
<APoulos> Thunderbird is killing my system
<joseph_> How do I boot to recovery mode in Kubuntu 12.04? please
<APoulos> in fact, Thunderbird is consuming my system
<kx> joseph_: so failsafe has the same screen blankness?
<APoulos> Here's my computer stats and what I'm running at: http://i.imgur.com/LusPy.png
<Darael> APoulos: There are a /lot/ of options.  Depends what thou'rt after.  If Thunderbird is too heavy, Evolution is right out, but there's still plenty of choices.  Have a browse of the software-center.
<Tinti> joseph_: add 'single' to grub
<joseph_> no it works fine, now I can't get to it for some reason
<L3top> Obvious troll is obvious.
<Darael> z3bra: Hit the super key ("windows key").
<mn_> Alrighty, I'm installing Ubuntu 11.10 x86-64 to my 8 GB USB stick right now. So, I'll be ready to tackle this problem pretty quickly. :) Thank you guys for helping me out. It is VERY much appreciated!
<APoulos> Darael: yeah, Im using Evolution but cant get it to work in the background
<Darael> z3bra: Wait, sorry, that's the dash.  The HUD is on alt.
<z3bra> Darael: oh ok
<fusk> Hi, does anyone know of a bandwidth meter for the menu bar ?
<z3bra> Yeah ! o/
<z3bra> thx
<kx> joseph_: try what tinti has said.. we dont know what "cant get to it" means exactly though
<Tinti> joseph_: remove also the quiet and splash
<APoulos> OH
<APoulos> speaking of which
<ThePendulum> An external monitor shows the same issue, so it's not a refresh rate issue
<APoulos> joseph_: a good editor for GRUB menu - GRUB Customizer - it helps a lot
<APoulos> Just throwing that out there
<shadykhan> is there a way to remove chat/gwibber from the mail icon on the top right?
<gaelfx> minimec: restart solved the issue. still wish I knew what exactly caused it though, do you know what I could look for in the logs? just synaptics?
<Darael> shadykhan: Remove gwibber?  I think the package is gwibber-service.  Ditto for Empathy.  That might cause dependency problems with ubuntu-desktop, though.
<nishtta2> hi when i go to Ubuntu recovery and drop to root prompt.. why is it giving me a READONLY file system?
<joseph_> that would be a great advise, but I can't log in
<minimec> gaelfx: Don't know really, as the touchpad is handled by the xserver. It would probably be some X error.
<Salamander> Hello Im trying to insall a motorolla modem in my pentium II runing ubuntu server. The thing is that I need slamr driver, and here is the page to download it  " http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/smartlink/Ubuntu/ "  but I dont know what version tu use since my uname -r --> 3.2.0-23-generic-pae.
<joseph_> can't boot
<Dr_willis> nishtta2,  i belive the recovery menu has some 'remount as read write' option
<Darael> joseph_: Is there an option before choosing to drop to root involving the word "mount"?  Choose that, first.
<joseph_> now it boots from the cd saying.. select cd-rom boot type: wtHeck???
<Darael> joseph_: Apologies.
<gaelfx> minimec: yikes, that probably won't be so easy to find
<Darael> nishtta2: See my previous remark accidentally addressed to joseph_.
<nishtta2> Dr_willis, yeah.. but in previous version of ubuntu.. recovery was read/write by default
<minimec> gaelfx: Exactly...
<georgelappies> hi all, how can I get xchat to integrate into the messaging app on the top bar?
<nishtta2> Darel i see
<nishtta2> Dareal will try that.. thanks
<Darael> georgelappies: If the developer hasn't written that functionality in, and there's no plugin, then thou'lt have to modify the source and submit a patch.
<Darael> georgelappies: Or write a plugin, if XChat has those.
<Tinti> to get rw rootfs
<Tinti> mount -o remount,rw /
<Darael> nishtta2: There /is/ another option, which is what Tinti just said.
<gaelfx> note to self: dmesg | grep x is a baaaaad idea
<nishtta2> Darael no there is no such option.. resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck grub network root system-summary
<Tinti> and after to commit your changes you should do mount -o remount,ro /
<newbie> !list
<ubottu> newbie: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Darael> Tinti: "Commit your changes"?  It's not a revision control system.
<shadykhan> Darael, well is there a way to remove it from the mail menu on the top right?
<fusk> Hi, does anyone know of a bandwidth meter for the menu bar ?
<Darael> shadykhan: I seem to remember there being a way, but I'm afraid I don't remember what it is.
<APoulos> How's Sylpheed as an alternative to Evolution and Thunderbird? anyone?
<Darael> fusk: More recent versions of Ubuntu have a policy against putting purely-indicative things like that in the top menu.
<Darael> !poll | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<APoulos> Darael: can you just answer the question of your opinion
<Salamander> What kernel version im I running if uname -r output is 3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<skulltip> installing using the alternative text installer, what's a safe window manager that won't break the OS since the onboard video is nvidia?
<APoulos> Darael: Im not talking a poll
<APoulos> Im asking a question
<minimec> gaelfx: dmesg |grep syna <-- check if you have a synaptics based touchpad
<MonkeyDust> APoulos  no opinions here, this is the support channel
<dresden> usb 3.0 kaput in 12.04?
<robgraves> lol
<acicula> Salamander: the window manager has nothing to do with the graphics driver inuse
<Darael> APoulos: That's not what the channel is for.  And the point is that thou'rt asking for people's opinions.  That it's not in the form of a poll is not really the point, and that the factoid suggests it is is a flaw in the factoid.
<fusk> Darael: okay, sounds a bit weird, but do you know what people use instead?
<APoulos> Darael: christ... okay.. I get it
<gaelfx> minimec: already tried, it just showed when it loaded the driver
<Salamander> acicula, what do you mean?? Im not following you
<Darael> fusk: I believe gkrellm is popular for monitoring stuff?  Not sure.
<designbybeck> On ATI Video cards, new 12.04 64bit install... I have 2 options for the driver. One is normal then one is Post-Release Update
<Darael> fusk: Could always draw it on the desktop with conky :)
<acicula> Salamander: its the xorg subsystem that loads the graphics driver, the xorg system is used regardless of the windowmanager that you choose to use
<designbybeck> nither one says recommended? Which should  I go with?
<APoulos> !poll | designbybeck
<ubottu> designbybeck: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fusk> Darael: ah, i see, yeah that might do the trick, like a widget of some sort.
<Salamander> acicula, I see you are talking to skulltip
<Darael> designbybeck: Do the descriptions give a hint?  My inclination would be to go for the post-release update.
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I messed up ubuntu when upgrading it 2 days ago basically it was updating and I wanted to switch to Windows and cut the loading in the middle of it, next day I tried to get back on it and it didn't work so I did recovery mode and it fixed and now it says 12.04 but I'm not sure if it's fully updated, coul someone tell me how I can find out whether it's fully updated or not? Thanks :)
<designbybeck> normally it has in the past with(recommended)
<skulltip> ok.. how do i install 12.04 in an older pc with onboard nvidia, without it freezing up on me?
<designbybeck> but I dont' see that this time Darael
<acicula> Salamander: oh whoops my bad
<Darael> fusk: The Compiz Widget Layer (is that still in Ubuntu?) can be nice for that; it puts the monitors and similar just a keypress away.
<designbybeck> I'll give a try anyway! Thanks Darael
<Darael> designbybeck: I'm not referring to the names, I mean the info in the box at the bottom, having highlighted one.
<fusk> Darael: i'll give it a google search and see what comes up.
<Salamander> skulltip, Im runing 12.04 server edition in a pentium II with asdkhfasd graphic card.
<Simon1245> Hey guys, I messed up ubuntu when upgrading it 2 days ago basically it was updating and I wanted to switch to Windows and cut the loading in the middle of it, next day I tried to get back on it and it didn't work so I did recovery mode and it fixed and now it says 12.04 but I'm not sure if it's fully updated, could someone tell me how I can find out whether it's fully updated or not? Thanks :)
<iceroot> Simon1245: please paste the output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" and "dpkg -l | grep -v ^rc | grep -v ^ii"
<designbybeck> oh no Darael the text content on both is the same
<iceroot> !paste | Simon1245
<ubottu> Simon1245: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Darael> fusk: That's rarely a bad plan.  Good luck.
<Caifas> Hello guys, I made a pressed file for my ubuntu instalation, and made it boot on usb, when the partition is starting it pop a msg saying about instalation medium, do you know a way to preseed this option or something that wont pop this msg up?
<Simon1245> iceroot, Thanks I'll do it now :)
<skulltip> ok installing server would be a way around that issue and still include a window manager?
<Tinti> Darael: sorry it is true, it is just that once I have made changes in the fs and they were not applied unless I umount it manually. Since I cant umount it, remount it as readonly is enough
<Darael> designbybeck: Ah.  How unhelpful.
<skulltip> this is for a normal user, not a nerd or power user
<designbybeck> that's what I was thinking Darael ;)
<joseph_> ok guys, I need to get into recovery mode, I held down the shift key during boot, it only flashed and went back to blank screen. Anything else I can try? I also tried the cd, but only installation options are available.
<Darael> Tinti: Running sync ought to do that?
<skulltip> or  can i install from the default cd without using whatever nouveau or other driver is causing me grief
<pratz> hey guys please help me out of this, I am being trying this for hour now, I just can not install u12.04
<pratz> the installer gives me a error message
<Darael> !elaborate | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Darael> Hmm, maybe I'm a little to twitchy on the !elaborate.
<pratz> installer says "Installer encounter Internal Error" that's it
<Darael> Not to mention apparently incapable of grammar.
<pratz> guys please any one ?
<L3top> seemed an appropriate use to me Darael.
<L3top> !patience | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pratz> I just burned another iso image , still not working
<Simon1245> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/957504/
<kx> joseph_: presss escape over and over, you may have grub installed and set to hide menu till you press esc
<pratz> pratz: i can successfully install debian on the same machine
<nitzs> Simon1245: it's 12.04 alright.
<johnm> kx: joseph_: and by esc, I think kx means hold down shift :)
<joseph_> I just tried that kx and it did the same thing, only flashed and back to blank again. johnm I tried the shift as well, no go.
<Darael> L3top: No, it wasn't.  I was referring to 'to' as opposed to "too".
<Simon1245> nitzs, No misstakes at all? Also if you update it while being on it does it get you everything you would have if you downloaded it from a CD?
<L3top> I meant of the factoid.
<iceroot> Simon1245: seems fine so far but i dont get why the unity-scope..package is hold back
<joseph_> I am google searching while chatting, but no help
<Darael> L3top: Ah.  Right.  Yes.  My brain is clearly falling apart.
<Simon1245> iceroot, What does that do?
<nitzs> pratz: maybe you should try the alternate install cd.
<iceroot> !info unity-scope-musicstores
<ubottu> unity-scope-musicstores (source: unity-lens-music): Store music lens for unity. In component main, is optional. Version 5.10.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 113 kB
<nitzs> Simon1245: yes.
<pratz> nitzs: dude i just burned the alternative iso cd
<iceroot> is that package installed by default on ubuntu 12.04?
<Vessel> Im getting Two errors trying to load the LiveCD : "error: couldn't read file"  AND "error: you need to load the kernel first" Since Ubuntu is not installed, i have no way of trroobleshooting it, because i CANT install. I think its caused by something related to acpi mode in bios, Someone can help me with this?
<pratz> why ? why ? it is happing to me
<Tinti> Darael: Yeah, I think this is a very good option. But I believe that remounting is safer.
<kx> johnm: shit does the same thing?
<Simon1245> nitzs, iceroot What's winbind btw, I'm getting problem after it tells me to download it for some reason :S
<pratz> is there a bug in the installer ?
<L3top> Language kx.
<johnm> Vessel: there was actually a poorly built iso, it migth have been you downloaded the wrong one. I'd say download it again and try again.
<Darael> Tinti: I will grant that remounting ro prevents any mistakes making it to disk afterward.
<iceroot> Simon1245: winbind is the most buggy software out there... its coming normally with wine and is doing the network/samba stuff
<johnm> L3top: he meant shift, nothing to do with his language :)
<kx> johnm: shift* does the same thing?
<Vessel> Ohm.
<Vessel> johnm: Ohm
<Simon1245> iceroot, Ah okay
<johnm> kx: holding down shift is grub-2's modifier to bring up the boot meny
<johnm> menu*
<Vessel> johnm: i'll give a try right now. thanks.
<kx> johnm: ah. esc works as well my friend
<iceroot> Simon1245: so its nothing bad at all that winbind gets installed
<johnm> Vessel: check the md5 sums match before burning it to a cd :)
<Vessel> johnm: For sure.
<Simon1245> iceroot, It doesn't it crashes and then sends a report back somewhere
<johnm> kx: only if the timer is set to something other than 0. if its not set to wait, then the only way to interrupt it is with the modifier (shift).
<Simon1245> iceroot, Anyways, I'll just forget about it :)
<iceroot> Simon1245: winbind itself?
<Simon1245> iceroot, Yeah
<kx> johnm: oh interesting
<pratz> no one guys ?
<Simon1245> iceroot, Btw, where can I see what's new in 12.04 compared to 11.10?
<lotuspsychje> how can i make startup disk ubuntu on windows pc?
<nitzs> pratz: maybe you can install a previous version of ubuntu and update it?
<pratz> I am trying to install u12.04 also tried alternative cd, but the installer gives the same error
<iceroot> !usb  | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> iceroot:tnx
<iceroot> Simon1245: good questions i think there is somewhere a changelog on ubuntu.com
<joseph_> ok, Just booted to the cd and the only options I have are... try kubuntu or install it. How do I recover the system I have? the option isn't here.
<Simon1245> iceroot, I'll look for it, thanks :)
<Darael> iceroot: The package thou wert asking about?  It's recommended by unity2d, but it's not a full dependency.  So the answer is "maybe".
<sign> you ren m
<sign> 有人吗
<mn_> Okay. Got Ubuntu 11.10 amd64 up and running a live session from my USB stick. What is the first order of business here that I should take?
<robgraves> pratz: I've done 3 or 4 installs of 12.04 on several computers with the SAME  LIVE USB sometiems the installer crashed, sometimes it didn't, when it didm, i just restarted the install and it worked fine
<pratz> nitzs: i installed debian and trying to install ubuntu on top of it
<z3bra> How can I change de default application to open folders ? cause actually, when I run "gnome-open <folder>", I get a new gnome-terminal
<compdoc> pratz, you ever run memtest86 thats on the installer cd?
<Darael> iceroot: The only Precise machine I have on hand to check with is a server, so it doesn't have unity installed, so I can't give any more info.
<MonkeyDust> z3bra  system settings, details
<nitzs> pratz: you mean in a VM?
<pratz> nitzs: robgraves but really guys what the hell is going on, I am trying this for atleast 10hrs now
<z3bra> MonkeyDust: I can't change it from there
<sign> 请问有说中文的吗
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<z3bra> Only web browser, mail client, music/video player
<pratz> nitzs: what vm ??
<L3top> pratz: virtual machine
<Darael> pratz: One can't turn a debian system into an Ubuntu one.  It doesn't work; they're not ABI-compatible.
<pratz> L3top: ya i know that , but i never mentioned vm
<mn_> @Darael & L3top I'm back and ready to go, yo
<pratz> Darael: I am trying to do a fresh ubuntu install on installed debian and i guess this is possible
<z3bra> Where is the mimetype file on ubuntu please ?
<venerabl13> Hi, which is the difference between: Main officialy supported software & Main Sources Repository here www.repogen.symplylinux.ch
<nitzs> pratz: have you formatted your debian partiton before installing ubuntu over it?
<pratz> nitzs: yes
<Darael> pratz: What, exactly, dost thou mean?  Please explain thy process.
<Simon1245> iceroot, Hey, I keep getting those crash things, is there anyway to update the ubuntu again with all the new packages without interupting it this time?
<pratz> Darael: I had installed debian , then i formatted that with ubuntu 12.04 cd and during installation the installer crashes
<joseph_> guys please, booting from the cd, how do I get to a boot prompt so I can follow the instructions I found? their booting from cd isn't working. I do not have that option for a command prompt
<L3top> pratz: there is not enough information to go on. The error message you describe is not particularly helpful. Is there a file system? Does it get that far? Are there logs you can look at?
<pratz> what should i do not guys ?
<Darael> pratz: In that case, the pre-existence of debian probably isn't relevant.  Sorry, I thought thou hadst tried to take a functioning debian install and use the Ubuntu repositories to turn it into Ubuntu, which really wouldn't work.
<chandru_in> In 12.04 hibernate is disabled by default. Hibernation used to work fine with 11.10. I tried pm-hibernate and exists without any output and an exit code of 1
<chandru_in> How can I enable hibernation back?
<pratz> L3top: there is no helpfull error message displayed, then how can i give you ?
<Darael> pratz: See the query about "are there logs you can look at" for an answer to thy question.
<joseph_> or better yet, I'm in the file folder, how do I remove that driver?
<L3top> pratz: I again, ask, is there a file system? Can you look at it with a live cd, and look through anything in /var/log
<Daekdroom> chandru_in, http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<chandru_in> Daekdroom, that's how I got to know about pm-hibernate
<pratz> L3top: there is not file system now, the harddisk is completed formatted
<mn_> L3top Darael I'm back, what is it that I should do? I just chroot'd the system with the failed install. What now?
<Daekdroom> chandru_in, that same page tells you how to make it permanent.
<Darael> mn_: The chroot went through?
<mn_> Darael Yes sir
<chandru_in> Daekdroom, the point is pm-hibernate does not try to hibernate and exits with code 1
<mn_> or ma'am
<L3top> So pratz, it errors immediately when trying to install?
<nitzs> pratz: where exactly does the installer crash?
<pratz> guys this is really furstating now, 10 hrs guys!
<chandru_in> I'm not sure why
<Darael> mn_: Great.  I would suggest running "dpkg --configure -a" as a start.  And it's neither "sir" nor "ma'am" - I don't use titles :P
<L3top> mn_: dpkg --configure -a
<pratz> nitzs: when the installer asks for the country ( for time zone )
<Simon1245> Hey guys, is there anyway to redownload Ubuntu 12.04? Without having to do it via a CD as it tells me it'll wipe everything
<pratz> nitzs: Intaller says "Where are you from" or something like that
<Darael> Simon1245: Thou'lt need to elaborate a bit.  What dost meant by "redownload" exactly?
<mn_> Haha okay then Darael :) I'll run that command and see what happens guys
<L3top> pratz: I would suspect the disk. Can you run the check cd utility?
<auronandace> Simon1245: wipe everything?
<Simon1245> Darael, I mean re install, I've messed it up and I keep getting up a lot of crashing messages, like basically reupgrade
<fusk> What does it mean when a package in the software center says it's a dummy package ?
<pratz> L3top: but i just now burned another disk, same thing
<DarsVaeda> anyone with a two monitor setup using unity? how do I get rid of the second side panel on the second monitor?
<compdoc> pratz, are you installing to an SSD?
<pratz> compdoc: what is SSD ?
<Simon1245> auronandace, I don't want to wipe everything, I want to re install ubuntu 12.04 without losing anything because it keeps getting me crash messages and stuff like that
<compdoc> nm
<usr13> pratz: I find installing from USB less problematic / easier
<pratz> compdoc: it is 320gb hard disk
<L3top> Did you burn it on the slowest speed possible? I mean... if you aren't going to follow the advice given, I don't really know why you are here jumping up and down like a Jack Russell terrier.
<Darael> Simon1245: Ah, I see.  Well, if thou takest the manual partitioning option using the install CD, and choose to use the old root filesystem for / but /not/ to format it, it'll leave /home alone.  Any extra packages will still need reinstalling, but it's a lot better than a full wipe.
<wN> does anybody else think that's BS?
<wN> burn at a lower speed? why do they even make faster burners if they're unreliable?
<minimec> DarsVaeda: Id your GPU supports xrandr, you can disable the launcher in the >settings >displays window
<mn_> Okay it told me a lot of packages are not configured yet or there were "dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" and then it told me "errors were encountered while processing: $names_of_packages_with_dependency_problems"
<gaelfx> wN: because people buy things they think are faster, even if they're less reliable
<Darael> wN: Faster burners aren't unreliable per se, it's just that lower speeds are /more/ reliable.
<wN> gaelfx: i dont even think you can find a slow burner anymore
<usr13> wN: some prolly are (unreliable at maximum speed).
<nitzs> wN: it depens upon the media that you are using.
<Simon1245> Darael, I got ushare that I don't wanna lose aswell as I can't remember who helped me fix it and it's really usefull for me
<DarsVaeda> minimec: sorry did not understand
<wN> i'd rather check an md5sum of the disk rather than reburn slower
<gaelfx> wN: you can buy _anything_ in China
<wN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_CD
<L3top> They make cheap burners wN. Buy a plextor or equiv and it isnt an issue, but you need to slap 40,000 dvd burners in your new dell products, you are buying theoretical burn speeds for 4 dollars each.
<Darael> Simon1245: What is "ushare"?
<minimec> DarsVaeda: check <System Settings <Displays
<usr13> wN: I'd rather just use a thumb drive  :)
<wN> i've burned all of my disks at top speed and never had a problem XD
<gaelfx> whoa, cool, didn't know you could underline things that way :D
<Simon1245> Darael, It lets you watch movies on Xbox through the computer without having to mess around with usb and shit like that transfering stuff
<Simon1245> Even pictures and music works I think but I haven't tried music but pictures works for sure
<DarsVaeda> minimec: wow cool thats new, thanks!
<usr13> wN: Same here, (but you and I have probably only used a limited number of burners and brands of  media)
<minimec> DarsVaeda: it is indeed ;)
<Darael> mn_: Right.  Run it again, but this time send the output to a file (best to include stderr, too) ("sudo dpkg --configure -a 2>&1 | tee /path/to/file").  Pastebin the contents of the file for us and we'll see what can be done.
<mn_> Darael L3top Okay it says failed to fetch $update_url something wicked happened resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com:http (-5 -no address associated with hostname) What causes that?
<usr13> wN: Well, I take that back, I have, in fact, made a couple of coasters, and have not found a good reason for it.
<lotuspsychje> i got trouble installing nntpgrab saying it needs nntpgrabcore, but cannot install it
<Darael> mn_: DNS lookup is failing.  Is the system connected to the net?
<mn_> Darael yes
<joseph_> geez thanks for your help!!! google isn't helping either
<gaelfx> mn_: you aren't in China, are you? GFW'll do that sometimes
<wN> Simon1245: if you do a custom partitioning scheme you should be able to avoid formatting the file-system. personally, i create /home and store my important stuff there, and then skip formating that partition during re-installations
<Darael> !patience | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> mn cat /etc/resolv.conf    #See what's there.
<Abhijit> joseph_, whats your question?
<Darael> usr13: Good call, yes.
<wN> joseph_: is your question 'how do i do a command line install'?
<mn_> gaelfx No I'm in the US
<usr13> mn_: Look in  /etc/resolv.conf    #See if a proper nameserver is listed there.
<Simon1245> wN, How do you make a custom partitioning scheme?
<Tinti> mn_: what do you get from ping -c4 8.8.8.8 and dig www.google.com @8.8.8.8
<wN> joseph_: you'll probably need to use the alternate installation media
<Darael> mn_: Open another terminal, one outside the chroot, and see what the live-CD's /etc/resolv.conf contains.  Ideally, the one in the chroot ought to have the same contents.
<gaelfx> good night, #ubuntu
<b0ot_> I added a user with the adduser command and now I want to give the user admin rights
<serard> hello
<b0ot_> how would I do that
<b0ot_> 10.04
<mn_> usr13 I can browse the net on FF. Wouldn't I have to have a proper nameserver for that?
<Darael> usr13: It almost certainly won't - we're fixing a broken system from a chroot in a live CD.
<joseph_> How do I get to recovery mode in kubuntu? I tried ect and shift method and booting to the cd. none worked.
<wN> Simon1245: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<Darael> b0ot_: sudo adduser <username> admin
<Simon1245> wN, Thanks :)
<fusk> What does it mean when a package in the software center says it's a dummy package ?
<usr13> mn_: Can you ping an outside IP address?  (like 8.8.8.8 ) ?
<Drvanon> hello people, we went from xp to ubuntu (indeed smart choice) but we didn't think about mail and stuff. To make a LOOONNGG story short, i have a .wab file and hope to be able to use it in thunderbird any ideas?
<jpds> b0ot_ / Darael: It's sudo adduser <username> sudo on 12.04 now.
<serard> I'm on the live cd (linux mint, ubuntu derivative), I fucked my install by installing latest kernel 3.3.3 using .deb files (as I'm on Mint and not Ubuntu). How can I remove this kernel image from the grub given I'm on the live cd ?
<Darael> mn_: Don't forget, the inside of the chroot isn't using the same resolv.conf as the outside.  The outside could work without the inside doing so.
<joseph_> sorry about being impatient, I just don't want this to go one all day.
<Darael> jpds: b0ot_ specified Lucid.
<joseph_> it worked fine until I installed that nvidia driver!
<bazhang> serard, no cursing, and get mintsupport
<usr13> mn_: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf   #Let us have a look.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | serard
<ubottu> serard: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Abhijit> !details | joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<z3bra> Can someone help me please ? I can't manage to set nautilus as the default app for opening folders. It actually launch gnome-terminal when I "gnome-open <folder>" :/
<mn_> Yeah, ping and dig are both giving 0% packet loss from inside the chroot term
<mn_> Yeah, ping and dig are both giving 0% packet loss from inside the chroot term Darael
<usr13> mn_: Then what is your porblem?
<pythoneles> hello everyone, can anyone please help me out to get my ecryptfs home back from a previous ubuntu install?
<Darael> mn_: in the chroot term, run "dig us.archive.ubuntu.com" for me, please.
<L3top> joseph_: why dont you try chrooting from the live cd and revert back to the .40 driver (nvidia-current)
<mn_> usr13 dpkg and apt-get DNS lookups are failing
<Abhijit> pythoneles, do ecryptfs-mount-private in terminal
<Darael> mn_: If that works, try running the one that failed again.  Otherwise, we'll need to change thy mirror.
<usr13> mn_: pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf   #Let us have a look.
<pythoneles> Abhijit, yeah tried that, it mounts on a tmp dir, but how can i link that to my new user?
<mn_> Darael digging that failed
<Drvanon>  hello people, we went from xp to ubuntu (indeed smart choice) but we didn't think about mail and stuff. To make a LOOONNGG story short, i have a .wab file and hope to be able to use it in thunderbird any ideas?
<joseph_> l3top, did you see my post? I posted what options the live cd gave me, it was only to install or try kubuntu, nothing about recovery or even a command prompt
<mn_> usr13 okay one moment
<usr13> mn_: Or decide for yourself if you have a working nameserver at the top of the list.
<doktah> could anyone please help me with ATI multi displays
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to create a Windows USB stick from within Ubuntu?
<usr13> mn_: If it is your router make sure your router's caching nameserver is turned on.
<Darael> mn_: But digging other things works, yes?  In that case, "sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d" and change mirrors.  Removing the "us." is one option - that'll use the central mirror.
<Abhijit> pythoneles, this my help http://askubuntu.com/questions/113765/recovering-data-from-private-in-an-ecryptfs-backup-when-the-new-home-is-also-enc
<theadmin> ThePendulum: winusb can work for Vista/7/8
<jellow> ~
<JayWalker_> ThePendulum, define "windows usb stick", as in formatted with FAT?
<Simon1245> How can I check what partition I got Ubuntu in?
<mn_> usr13: all that file contains is a single line that says "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<ThePendulum> JayWalker_: I mean a USB stick with a Windows installation on it ;)
<L3top> joseph_: the cd doesnt give you the recovery option... your hd does. I am suggesting a different way, but if you have been trying to get to recovery from cd, then eject it, and boot to hd while pressing shift  over and over
<joseph_> wow, there is a lot of questions on here today! no wonder I don't get any answers. :(
<ThePendulum> theadmin: I am trying that one now, but the first attempt resulted in an error. Going to try a second time
<Abhijit> Simon1245, gparted will show you mount points
<ThePendulum> joseph_: What is your question? :O
<usr13> mn_: echo 8.8.8.8 | cat >> /etc/resolv.conf
<theadmin> ThePendulum: Are you running it as root? (you have to)
<usr13> mn_: echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 | cat >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Simon1245> Abhijit, Thanks :(
<mn_> Darael: Okay, thank you. Yes, digging google and other sites works. I'll try switching to the central mirror right quick
<Simon1245> Abhijit, :)**
<joseph_> l3top, I tried that, but it only flashes and goes back to blank screen again.
<Abhijit> O.o
<pythoneles> Abhijit, thank you, going to try that
<mn_> which one of those to run usr13
<Darael> mn_: The latter.
<usr13> mn_: In other words, place a valid nameserver in the /etc/resolv.conf  and you'll probably do better.
<ThePendulum> theadmin: It requested my password for certain permissions, but I'll try to start is as root when this fails as well
<L3top> joseph_: people are giving you answers, you just aren't paying attention. Then BOOT TO THE LIVE CD AND CHROOT INTO THE HD
<theadmin> ThePendulum: Oh, if it did then it's okay.
<joseph_> I am in the live version now and can access my drives, anyway to manually delete that driver?
<ThePendulum> theadmin: I'm indeed pretty sure that meant it is running as root
 * L3top walks away
<mn_> Darael that file has nothing in it
<usr13> mn_: And check the router's settings, (paying attention to DNS particularly).
<Darael> mn_: That's because I typo'd.  It's a directory.  Edit /etc/apt/sources.list (no .d) instead.
<testi> I want to buy something in the software-center, but it says Payment unsuccessful, reason: 3dsecure. Yes 3d-secure may pop up and ask for additional credentials, but why does it become a unsuccessful reason? Because Software Center is incompatible with VISA?
<Darael> testi: I agree it's an unhelpful message.  Nevertheless, what it means is "3dsecure is indicating failure and I don't know what kind".
<doktah> could anyone please help me with ATI multi displays
<Simon1245> http://tinypic.com/r/2db9r7k/6 :S Which one has Ubuntu in it?
<Darael> !somebody | doktah
<ubottu> doktah: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<testi> Darael, okay - then probably the reason is that it doesn't popup..
<kobiluruz> i installed the newest ubuntu today and been playing around a bit with it. for me who has used MS in all my years. this is just awefull to use. not even a start menu :p i saw something called kde that is simmelar to MS, how do i install this ?
<Vessel> Hello again, Having troubles loading the LiveCD, Grub loads, but try/install options give me two errors : " error: couldn't read file" AND " error: you need to load the kernel first" MD5 is Ok, CD burned a lot of times...
<Darael> testi: I'm afraid I'm not actually an expert on that.
<theadmin> !purekde | kobiluruz
<ubottu> kobiluruz: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<auronandace> Simon1245: sda8, why do you have 3 swap partitions?
<mn_> usr13: What would you suggest using as my nameserver
<joseph_> ok team, I got into recovery mode. thank you for your help, I'll take it from here! :)
<Simon1245> auronandace, No idea :S I haven't made them lol they came automactally I think
<Darael> kobiluruz: Firstly, give it a chance - it's different, but it's not necessarily bad.  Second, Kubuntu is the KDE version of Ubuntu, and theadmin just had the bot provide instructions for that.
<Darael> mn_: Google public DNS is a reasonable choice:  8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<doktah> Does anyone have the time to please tell me how to log in as a super user so I can change setting with ati multi displays, thanks.
<hylian> !linux-crashdump
<hylian> !crashdump
<doktah> Does anyone have the time to please tell me how to log in as a super user so I can change setting with ati multi displays?
<doktah> sorry
<hylian> worth a try
<auronandace> !sudo | doktah
<ubottu> doktah: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mn_> Darael: Both of them? Also, how do I format the resolv.conf file?
<kobiluruz> Darael, i gave it a try. its bad for me. you know. its hard to teach a old dog new tricks. same goes for me and gui :p
<Vessel> Hello again, Having troubles loading the LiveCD, Grub loads, but try/install options give me two errors : " error: couldn't read file" AND " error: you need to load the kernel first" MD5 is Ok, CD burned a lot of times...
<fusk> What's a dummy package, seen in software center.
<mn_> Still no good :(
<hylian> i installed linux-crashdump, but I cannot find how to use it. My acer aspire one crashes if i reboot, it's been that way since 11.10.
<Darael> kobiluruz: Fair enough, I suppose.  Look at the instructions the bot pointed at, then.
<mn_> I changed to central mirror and included those IP addresses in the resolv.conf file and I'm still getting the same errors L3top Darael usr13
<Darael> mn_: Pastebin the resolv.conf, please?
<theadmin> fusk: It's a package used simply to provide other packages (as dependencies), mostly for ease-of-use and/or compatibility reasons.
<mn_> Okay, I found part of the problem, libc6 needs to be reinstalled, but the ssytem can't find an archive for it
<Simon1245> By the way is there any repair option in the cd that I can run while being on it? Like it repairs the whole ubuntu instead of doing a complete reinstall?
<fusk> theadmin, so it's not just an empty install.
<Darael> mn_: If it won't download, it's possible to use apt-get download outside the chroot, and stick it in $CHROOT/var/cache/apt/archives.
<theadmin> fusk: Well, dummy packages normally DO have no content, indeed, they *are* empty pretty much...
<mn_> Darael usr13 pastebin.com/SLGxthMV
<Vessel> Hello again, Having troubles loading the LiveCD, Grub loads, but try/install options give me two errors : " error: couldn't read file" AND " error: you need to load the kernel first" MD5 is Ok, CD burned a lot of times...
<b0ot_> I created a user with useradd foo admin
<b0ot_> however when I tried to do a sudo with that user
<b0ot_> it said i wasn't in the sudoers file
<b0ot_> 10.04
<jrib> b0ot_: yes, you need to add your user to the admin group
<killer> hi.....is there any way to install unity in other linux distro's
<theadmin> b0ot_: That's not a valid useradd syntax, it's "adduser foo admin" instead. Don't mess commands (useradd is low-level)
<LjL> killer: you should ask in the channel for the relevant distro
<b0ot_> theadmin: i did adduser... i just mistyped
<auronandace> killer: there may be, depending on the distro (unity is in aur for archlinux)
<jrib> b0ot_: you need to log out and back in then
<lotuspsychje> anyone using nntpgrab? i got some trouble installing
<theadmin> b0ot_: Oh, okay. When you log in as that user, does "groups" list admin?
<saml> can I remove gnome-keyring?
<killer> auronandace: i am using opensuse
<auronandace> killer: then ask in #opensuse
<theadmin> saml: If you don't need the password storage mechanism, sure. Please note that NetworkManager won't properly remember wi-fi passwords and such anymore.
<L3top> mn_: try this... add deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise main restricted universe multiverse  and  deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse         to your /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update
<b0ot_> groups?
<Darael> mn_: Yeah, that resolv.conf won't help.  Add a "nameserver " before each IP.
<joseph_> ok google isn't helping again! I need to uninstall this nvidia driver using root shell prompt. How do I do that?
<b0ot_> my gui section is disabled for users i can only do cli
<saml> theadmin, i see.. it just prints a lot of WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-cxPsIx/pkcs11:
<b0ot_> theadmin: can I just add a line
<killer> haha.....i went there...they say ...ask in ubuntu ...n in ubuntu"ask in #suse..funny haa:auronandace
<b0ot_> foo ALL=(ALL) ALL
<fusk> theadmin, i see, i thought it would be, so when you see a dummy package, you know that program has to be download frmo their website and installed through terminal, right?
<minimec> saml: You can change the keyring password to 'blank' (nothing). Like that you will not be prompted for a password. I don't think it's a good idea to uninstall it.
<b0ot_> in my sudoers file?
<theadmin> b0ot_: Why sure.
<theadmin> b0ot_: Use "visudo" to edit sudoers though
<auronandace> killer: well, only they can say if they support it
<saml> I do   svn up   and it prints that warning from gnome-keyring
<Darael> mn_: Like so: http://pastebin.com/ncY0XK0K
<Vessel> Hello again, Having troubles loading the LiveCD, Grub loads, but try/install options give me two errors : " error: couldn't read file" AND " error: you need to load the kernel first" MD5 is Ok, CD burned a lot of times...
<mn_> Holy hell. Adding those helped A LOT, but it still failed to resolve 4 of them and more may fail as it continues. It's not done yet
<Simon1245> Thanks for help everyone, going to reinstall it :) Bye :)
<z3bra> How can I set default app to open folders please ?
<mn_> Yeah, that time it just failed to resolve 9 instead of all of them usr13 Darael :D
<L3top> I wouldnt worry about the ones that fail if those mirrors provide the actual packages needed
<Vessel> Hello again, Having troubles loading the LiveCD, Grub loads, but try/install options give me two errors : " error: couldn't read file" AND " error: you need to load the kernel first" MD5 is Ok, CD burned a lot of times. I cant find any info related on google.
<L3top> Vessel try and make a bootable thumbdrive instead. USB are prone to a lot fewer failures
<mn_> Wow, why did I need to specify nameservers?
<Darael> !patience | Vessel
<ubottu> Vessel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Darael> Vessel: Sounds like it's having trouble loading the kernel, so that it then doesn't like the initrd.
<mn_> Why would it not come with some specified. How is it expected to work like that?
<frybye> Vessel - what speed did you burn the cd at? Did you let the programm check the cd after burning?
<Darael> mn_: Normally network-manager autogenerates /etc/resolv.conf, but in a chroot it's not running.
<twoten> I upgraded to 12.04 and lost my wireless, anyone up on wireless repair?
<Vessel> L3top:  Cant use a USB drive instead,  i dont have any :/
<Darael> !anyone | twoten
<ubottu> twoten: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mn_> At any rate, this is some progress, and I think this may have me well on my way to fixing the problem. Thanks guys! and Ahh I see
<L3top> Vessel let go of the 5 dollars. Otherwise follow frybyes advice
<Vessel> frybye: I've checked the CD, always burned at its lowest,
<kx> the funniest part about this is all he had to do was copy /etc/resolv.conf from the system into the chroot jail but i've been enjoying watching this anyway. cant wait to see what happens on the dpkg front with my bowl of popcorn
<twoten> I tried running ifconfig up but it says unknown device for ever variation of wlan, wlan0 etc, How can I find out my device name?
<minimec> z3bra: ? nautilus would be the default app to open files in ubuntu, like 'nautilus Desktop'. Do you mean that?
<Vessel> I think this is related to AHCI Mode in Bios, But IDE mode makes the grub to dont load after installation.
<Darael> kx: That's only what I advocated from the beginning.  Why not be helpful instead of snarky?
<acer-ubuntu> l3top: i am back
<kx> Darael: i was the most helpful here. reinstalling was and still is the best way to go
<Darael> twoten: Try ifconfig -a to get it to list interfaces that aren't up.
<hylian> !crash
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<L3top> obvious troll is obvious
<z3bra> minimec: Yes, but actually, when I run "xdg-open <folder>" I get a gnome-terminal openned on ~/
<Darael> L3top: I'm terrible at refraining from feeding them.  I try, but I just can't stop myself.
<kx> hope glibc complains about version 1.4 that would be icing on the cake 8]
<hylian> how do i use crash? (linux-crashdump)? I have read the man pages, but still don't get it. why do they assume you know where anything is? oh well.
<minimec> z3bra: strange. For me it opens nautilus...
<twoten> hmmm, I get eth0 and lo but no mention of wlan, the blue light showing wireless is orange so it seems that ifconfig can't even see my device and yet it shows up in lspci and dmesg
<Darael> twoten: I was going to ask about lspci.  Wouldst thou pastebin the relevant bit of dmesg (and a few lines either side, just in case) for us?
<z3bra> minimec: One day, i tried to open a terminal in a special working dir, and did "open with > gnome-terminal"
<z3bra> Since this day, I can't go back to the previous setting
<z3bra> It still open a gnome-terminal
<Darael> z3bra: I presume thou hast tried running nautilus from a terminal, and then doing the open with thing again to revert it?
<joseph_> NOTHING is working on this thing?
<z3bra> YEs
<joseph_> never mind, I'm not reposting and starting over again.
<z3bra> But this don't work :/
<z3bra> My default.list is set to nautilus.desktop for inode/directory
<ome> The upgrade me my Java based IDE fonts ugly. where should I look for making changes ?
<L3top> twoten: what does lspci say that it is?
<ome> the IDE is netbeans.
<ome> made*
<fusk> Darael, You mentioned conky, would you know anything about how to use it?
<ome> nevermind.
<Darael> fusk: Not really, sorry.
<jrib> z3bra: what defaults.list are you checking?
<Darael> fusk: It's one of those things I always meant to play with but never did.
<fidel_> fusk: in general? launch it with -c and path to your config file - which defines what to display
<z3bra> /usr/share/applications/default.list
<z3bra> jrib:
<fidel_> fusk: you'll find tons of example config files in the web
<fusk> Darael, no problem, was just hoping.
<L3top> twoten: lspci | grep irele
<jrib> zebe42: first of all, that's the system-wide setting.  You would want to check ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list .  Second of all, I think (though I'm not sure so check both) it's now ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
 * L3top is a lazy grepper
<prc384> do shell scripts have to end in .sh
 * jrib wonders waht an irele is
<fusk> fidel_, i do not know how to do that, was hoping for a gui.
<jrib> prc384: no
<krey_> hello, how can I install the broadcom-wl drivers?
<sre> prc384, no.
<sre> :D
<prc384> i created a script in my /bin directory and i tried to run it by typing its name and i got no command found
<Darael> prc384: No, but it's a useful memory hook.
<L3top> jrib a lazy way to get Wireless across without dealing with missed cap or -i because I am lazy
<jrib> prc384: type: hash -r   and then try again
<Darael> prc384: Does it have a shebang?
<z3bra> Nice jrib ! It was effectively in my local setting
<z3bra> thanks !
<L3top> !broadcom | krey_
<ubottu> krey_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jrib> z3bra: no problem
<Darael> prc384: As a general note, if the script doesn't need to be accessible to everyone, it's probably better to put it in, say, ~/scripts, and add that to thy personal $PATH.
<prc384> ok
<fusk> fidel_, just to clarify, i installed 12.04 like 4 days ago, and have absolutely no previous knowledge of linux, besides a live cd some years ago.
<jrib> prc384, Darael: if you use ~/bin, the default ~/.profile has a clause to automatically add ~/bin to the path
<meganerd> Darael: convention is usually ~/bin
<Darael> jrib: So it does.  Well caught.
<sre> prc384, the end of files help you identify them. Some editors use .sh .c .php endings to identify and individual behavior like color, highlight, and much more
<prc384> so i would have to run it with ~/bin/script_name
<prc384> ?
<twoten> I do lspci | grep Network and get this: 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jrib> prc384: nope, just "script_name"
<prc384> Yeah didnt work.
<L3top> !broadcom | twoten
<ubottu> twoten: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<twoten> but dmesg | grep Broadcom shows nothing
<fidel_> fusk: well ... in case you want to use it - consider reading the manual or some howto. it might look difficult at start - but it youstart based on some config from the web it should work petty much out of the box if you spend 10 minutes.
<jrib> prc384: well, if you use ~/bin, you need to either log out and back in or do « source ~/.profile »
<Darael> prc384: Nope - if ~/bin/ is in $PATH, it should run with just "script_name".
<z3bra> jrib: You talked about ~/bin that is added to the $PATH by default, is it ubuntu specific ?
<fidel_> otherwise: its eye-candy basically - so no must-have app
<Darael> prc384: Or 'PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"', of course.
<prc384> Sorry it was permissions error
<jrib> z3bra: it's in ubuntu's default ~/.profile, see /etc/skel/.profile .  I don't know if that comes from debian (my guess is yes)
<prc384> for some reason it defaulted to 555 as permission
<sre> prc384, chmod +x filename
<prc384> yeah 755 it already and it worked
<meganerd> prc384: did you make the script executable?  Is there #!/bin/bash as the first line (or whatever is appropriate for the language that you used)?
<prc384> ty
<jrib> 555 shouldn't prevent you from executing something anyway
<prc384> yep meganerd
<z3bra> jrib: okay, so it is just specified by default in the .profile
<z3bra> Thanks =)
<prc384> only read no execute with 555
<pedroTI> good morning
<theadmin> prc384: 555 = (4+1)(4+1)(4+1) = ugo=rx
<jrib> prc384: 555 means everyone can read and execute but no one can write
<sre> prc384, #!/bin/bash is needed at the top of your scriptfile
<wolter> how should I build the STA driver with bcmwl-kernel-source package?
<fusk> fidel_,  that's how i've survived so far :) but sometimes the how tos can be quite cryptic for the average eyes,
<pedroTI> who install AMSN in ubuntu 12.4
<sre> wolter, you can enable STA in your Makefile
<fusk> fidel_, will try google some more, see if i can't find something. thanks for you help.
<L3top> !broadcom | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<twoten> there seems to be a lot of Broadcom issues with 12.04, just my small observation
<pedroTI> and skype
<sre> I haven't noticed more problems in PP than earlier releases w/broadcom
<L3top> it is across all ubuntu twoten. Terrible hw
<sre> pedroTI, what about Skype?
<fidel_> fusk: there is #conky - and maybe as a starting point: http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=Conky_Wiki
<pedroTI> install skype and amsn
<Darael> Hmm, the !terminal factoid is out of date by several releases - it things we still have an applications->accessories menu.
<pedroTI> in ubuntu 12
<sre> pedroTI, yes. both infact. Do you have problem with either of them ?
<pedroTI> who
<sre> pedroTI, skype or/and amsn
<belak> What possible reasons are there for me being unable to assign Super-Shift-Right to a key bind, but I can do the same thing with all other directions?
<datruth> does memtest restart itself?
<pedroTI> skype and amsn
<sj> hi
<Darael> belak: At a guess, something's interrupting it before it gets to whatever handles the binding.  No idea what.  Maybe use xev to see if it's getting to the X server, at least?
<Darael> belak: I'd expect it to be, but one never knows.
<sj> hello
<cost> I need some help for editing initrd.lz .... I want to want to disable live cd plymouth completely... Help please to get started
<TheBuntu> was in mint 12.. installed kubuntu 12.04 last night.. Think this is ubuntu's best!! boot time faster.. apt-get faster.. smaller memory useage
<sre> pedroTI, I downloaded skype from the website. I think I needed ia32-libs for installing. But that I need to check
<pedroTI> I can not install amsn
<pedroTI> and skype
<ThePendulum> TheBuntu: My personal favorite definitely is Xubuntu. KDE just looks so amateuristic by default already
<TheBuntu> ThePendulum: i like kde
<sre> pedroIT, a sec. will check the dependencies for skype
<sj> 没有想象到好用。。。
<ThePendulum> TheBuntu: All those gradients and glows and transparancy and blurs and stuff collides with my simplistic preferrences
<ThePendulum> *collide
<L3top> !cn | sj
<ubottu> sj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<pedroTI> I download skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386.deb
<DarkStar1> Hi, I am following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/openldap-server.html#openldap-server-installation to try and install an ldap server, however I can't log in as it refuses to accept the password I entered during the creation process, nor recognise the correct dn as defined in my /etc/hosts/ file
<xskydevilx> Where does Crossover install itself?
<pedroTI> and not instaled
<belak> Darael: Ah, didn't think of checking with xev
<DarkStar1> has anyone tried to do this recently and encountered the same problem?
<belak> Darael: ok, I just tried it... it'll accept the Super key, and the Shift key, but not the right key while they're held down
<sre> pedroIT, which Ubuntu installation do you run ? if you installed 64bit you need to apt-get install ia32-libs (for multiarch)
<Darael> belak: How fascinating.  I'm afraid I have no idea what could be causing it.
<belak> Darael: it will, however, accept Super+Right and Shift+Right
<belak> And Alt+Right
<belak> Heh
<georgelappies> are the zsync servers working? can't seem to download the DVD with zsync?
<neattoast> georgelappies: check on isup.me
<Karmaon> are there any packet generators anyone prefers over the others?
<neattoast> Karmaon: I just love ping.
<neattoast> :)
<Darael> !poll | Karmaon: I agree with neattoast, and
<ubottu> Karmaon: I agree with neattoast, and: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<georgelappies> thanks neattoast
<iceroot> xskydevilx: dpkg -L crossover
<Karmaon> thanks
<BrianH> Hey guys, quick question.  I have a LAMP server setup with vsftpd configured.  How can I add the www directory access to the user accounts while maintaining chroot_local_user?
<craigbass1976> I type echo $JAVA_HOME into a terminal, and get nothing.  however, I'm able to run java apps.  Eh?
<jrib> craigbass1976: why are you surprised?
<craigbass1976> jrib, is this a trick question?
<jrib> craigbass1976: no?
<jhsuh> hi
<neattoast> do you have a problem?
<UICTamale> does unity support any 'official' way to totally do away with the global app menu?
<neattoast> I think that is supposed to be a feature of 12.10, so no.
<djszapi> hey, what package installs libIL on ubuntu ?
<djszapi> libdevil ?
<kel_> www.google.com
<kel_> could help you out alot
<kel_> with package names
<neattoast> !patience > djszapi
<ubottu> djszapi, please see my private message
<iceroot> djszapi: libdevil-dev
<iceroot> kel_: no need such answers here
<iceroot> kel_: the better answer would be "apt-file search libIL"
<belak> Where are the shortcuts set for Super-1 and Super-2? I can't find them.
<djszapi> yep, it was "libdevil1c2".
<djszapi> iceroot: thanks
<dresden> usb 3.0 problems anyone???
<kel_> iceroot_: i was merely giving him a helping hand for later
<n1> anyone uses aircrack?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mn_> I've used aircrack ng
<iceroot> kel_: google is not welcome here as an answer, sorry
<LjL> kel_: no need to give google when we have http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<dresden> ubottu, questions usually do follow a set pattern...irc + ubuntu doesn't change the rules
<ubottu> dresden: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dresden> ubottu, evidently
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<LjL> dresden: whether you like it or not we do have specific rules here though, which involve not asking "anyone" questions
<dresden> oh ok, Does someone have a problem with usb 3.0
<craigbass1976> jrib, we're running a java app with a signature pad.  The sigpad keeps choking.  I'm supposed to "modify" my environment and add this "LOG4J_configuration=file:///home/me/filename"  I'm not sure at all how to proceed.  I'm using Sun's java, not openjava, as openjava always causes printing problems.
<LjL> i wish i had USB 3.0 in the first place!
<iceroot> !details | dresden
<ubottu> dresden: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dresden> i like how you guys are so on point with "etiquette" yet completely useless otherwise
<storyteller> Hi, In an interview today I was asked how to set a thresh hold limit for on sever so that it doesnt cross the value 1.Googled but unable to find answer.
<iceroot> dresden: you have an ubuntu related support question?
<dresden> yes
<theadmin> dresden: You have to actually ask something before anyone can be useful.
<LjL> dresden: if you have a problem with the rules take it to #ubuntu-ops, otherwise ask a specific question including details of what the problem is etc
<L3top> I like how easily you are offended having not posed an actual question.
<dresden> oh shut up dude
<L3top> That will get you helped.
<jrib> craigbass1976: have you tried adding that to your environment?
<Poindexter_> What is all of the fuss with the new Ubuntu release? Can anyone sum it up in two sentences?
<kel_> Poin its new...
<LjL> Poindexter_: there's fuss at every release. there's nothing particularly special about this one
<jpds> Poindexter_: Why don't you download the LiveCD and find out for yourself?
<neattoast> Poindexter: hud, speed, privacy
<jiffe98> anyone know why I might be getting this error or where I can look to find out why? http://nsab.us/public/slapd
<craigbass1976> jrib, I don't know how.  Last time I messed with java environments, it was in Fedora3 and I had a .bash_profile I had to dork with.
<theadmin> Poindexter_: Most of the fuss is because it's LTS. People seem to think that means more stable.
<iceroot> Poindexter_: LTS
<auronandace> Poindexter_: its a lts release, it will be around for 5 years (first lts with unity)
<nishtta2> can Ubuntu support 2 graphics cards on the system?
<jrib> craigbass1976: you can place things in ~/.profile
<iceroot> nishtta2: yes
<Poindexter_> I noticed that it is starting to become bloatware.
<n1> an aircrack user perhaps?
<jpds> !ot | Poindexter_
<ubottu> Poindexter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> Poindexter_: You can try Lubuntu or Xubuntu for a lighter experience.
<dresden> not interested in help, or a lesson channel rules...has anyone else expereince problems with usb 3.0 on 12.04???
<jrib> craigbass1976: but to text, you can just go in your shell, do « export LOG_WHATEVER_BLAH=XYZ » and then run apps inside that instance of your shell
<nishtta2> iceroot, i had nvidia quadro NVS 420 running 4 monitors and that was a nightmare
<Poindexter_> I have used XUbuntu and it is a lot lighter.
<nishtta2> iceroot, someone suggested that i should go with AMD
<TheBuntu> i trying out the ppa mainstream kernels... 3.3.3 seems really good so far... 3.4.0 rc4 was runing good until i opened gnome-mplayer then video had some lag in it !
<neattoast> dresden: Are you from dresden?
<dresden> simple question, is it not?
<dresden> oh fuck you morons
<LjL> n1: as i said, don't ask "anyone" questions. ask about your *specific* problem with aircrack (however, note we don't support illegal activities here, just in case, and that there is an aircrack-specific channel)
<theadmin> TheBuntu: Unofficial kernels are unsupported.
<auronandace> dresden: what would you say next if somebody said yes?
<Poindexter_> XUbuntu has changed it's apt-get policies though.
<Pouncer> hello all how is everyone today
<oldwzd> dresden: yes, and no we wont tell you anything as you behave like a shild
<nishtta2> iceroot, so now i have 2 AMDs each has 2 monitors hooked up
<Sidewinder> dresden, I am just guessing, of course, but I would assume that no one is experiencing problems with USB 3.
<FunnyLookinHat> My network notification disappeared - what package can I install to make it come back?
<jrib> craigbass1976: s/text/test
<neattoast> FunnyLookinHat: networkmanager
<L3top> That isn't what this channel is for dresden. I am sure people have experienced difficulty with every piece of hw out there... be it pebkac or otherwise... if you have an ACTUAL USEFUL question, feel free to ask it.
<storyteller> i`ll be back.
<nishtta2> iceroot, so far i am only seeing displays hooked up to one card.. so asked
<FunnyLookinHat> neattoast, great thanks
<Poindexter_> Debian seems to be the lightest weight kernel with VBOX.
<theadmin> FunnyLookinHat: That'd be "networkmanager" (or something along the lines. Might be "nm-applet" or "networkmanager-gnome" or somesuch)
<jrib> craigbass1976: I must leave now
<neattoast> FunnyLookinHat: welcome
<craigbass1976> jrib, thank you.  You're awesome
<beefcafe> hi,  I'm trying to use monotone on ubuntu. it says error while loading shared libraries: libbotan-1.8.2.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory. but I do have libbotan-1.8.2
<FunnyLookinHat> theadmin, yeah networkmanager doesn't exist - I'll search for the nm package though thanks
<theadmin> Poindexter_: That's offtopic here, this is a Ubuntu support channel (even plain discussion of Ubuntu and the policies is offtopic here, support only)
<theadmin> !find nm-applet | FunnyLookinHat
<alankila> beefcafe: and all its dependencies? try to ldd that library file, maybe some dependencies it needs are missing
<ubottu> FunnyLookinHat: File nm-applet found in app-install-data, language-pack-gnome-af, language-pack-gnome-af-base, language-pack-gnome-am, language-pack-gnome-am-base, language-pack-gnome-an, language-pack-gnome-an-base, language-pack-gnome-ar, language-pack-gnome-ar-base, language-pack-gnome-as (and 167 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nm-applet&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<theadmin> ...duh
<Pouncer> does anyone know how to use a westell modem/router as a wifi routerand how to set it up in 12.04
<L3top> beefcafe try downloading the source package and compiling it.
<auronandace> Poindexter_: linux is the kernel
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/nm-applet | FunnyLookinHat (there, this will be it)
<ubottu> FunnyLookinHat (there, this will be it): File /usr/bin/nm-applet found in mythbuntu-diskless-client, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-gnome-dbg
<ikonia> L3top: why ?
<ikonia> L3top: why does he need to compile it ?
<FunnyLookinHat> theadmin, hah awesome thnaks
<LjL> beefcafe: have you installed it from the repos?
<L3top> I am not sure that he does ikonia. We have a specific driver for which the .so is not available and that was how I solved it.
<sudipta> conky does not start in ubuntu 12.04. DMESG shows: [   74.428395] conky[2042]: segfault at 0 ip b70fab84 sp bfe9a7a8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b6fb5000+19f000]...any idea?
<ikonia> L3top: so he's not linked against a correct file and you're suggesting he randomly compiles it ?
<ikonia> come on, you can do better than that
<beefcafe> LjL: repos?
<LjL> !software > beefcafe
<ubottu> beefcafe, please see my private message
<LjL> beefcafe: the repositories. using Software Center or apt-get
<ejcweb> I'm on 10.10 and want to upgrade to 12.04. I'm told the best thing to do is a clean install. Aside from backing up my home directory, is there any particular things I'd be wise to backup or export?
<LjL> beefcafe: that's how you normally install software in Ubuntu. monotone is available in the repos.
<L3top> ikonia: if it is a bad suggestion I am certainly willing to believe it. It was just what I did that worked, and didn't seem particularly hacky. What do you suggest?
<beefcafe> LjL: yes, I did
<ikonia> L3top: looking at what it's trying to link against, and validating
<sudipta> conky does not start in ubuntu 12.04. DMESG shows: [   74.428395] conky[2042]: segfault at 0 ip b70fab84 sp bfe9a7a8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b6fb5000+19f000]...any idea?
<kapz> is gparted broken in Ubuntu 12.04? Gparted plus Installer was unable to partition my 750 GB HDD properly, it was pain in the ass to get a working ubuntu..
<neattoast> !patience > sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta, please see my private message
<LjL> beefcafe: let me try installing it myself. things in the repos shouldn't exhibit behaviors like that. if they do, it's a bug and we can go and file it
<ikonia> thanks L3top
<beefcafe> LjL: ok:)
<LjL> beefcafe: are you on 12.04?
<ikonia> oops
<nishtta2> wow.. jockey failed to install the drivers for my AMD video card!!!!
<ikonia> thanks LjL
<L3top> Validating beyond his saying it is installed? Forgive my ignorance... What specifically do you mean by validating?
<L3top> I see...
<LjL> beefcafe: seems to work for me. at least "mtn" gives a help screen. is "mtn" what you're trying?
<beefcafe> LjL: I hate no idea...
<kapz> on another note I have installed ubuntu 12.04 on both of my lenovo 64 bit laptops, but Fn+F6(toggle touchpad) keys works on one but not on the other, how can I enable it?
<sudipta> <neattoast>i,m being patient 4 the last couple of days :)
<ikonia> L3top: checking if the file is there and the permissions on it, and if it's s symlink with a target (valid) or a file etc.
<ikonia> L3top: if somethings linked against it and the file is there you'll not get a "file not found" message
<pracas> hi
<L3top> Ty for the correction ikonia
<beefcafe> LjL: I'm running 11.10
<neattoast> sudipta: Ouch. Maybe you could look into a conky channel or the sort?
<prc384> is there a way to set up a script to open ssh session before executing?  SO i can run all the scripts from my computer and not have to use them on the server they are on
<sudipta> <neattoast>is there any conky channel
<sudipta> ?
<neattoast> prc384: I thinjk you might be able to use bashrc
<cereal__> software center issue: 2012-04-30 11:29:31,909 - softwarecenter.backend.login_sso - ERROR - _on_credentails_error for Ubuntu Software Center: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'errtype'): dbus.String(u'AssertionError'), dbus.String(u'message'): dbus.String(u'Assertion failed.')}, signature=dbus.Signature('ss')) ()
<neattoast> sudipta: I'm not sure. You could go looking. Ubuntu isn't the only channel for support. check out the official ubuntu irc lists.
<melvincv> Hi guys. What is the easiest way to build a custom Ubuntu CD that I can install from?
<L3top> melvincv: check out remastersys
<LjL> beefcafe: what does "ls -l /usr/lib/libbotan*" return?
<beefcafe> no such file
<auronandace> !remaster | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<beefcafe> LjL: no such file
<LjL> beefcafe: did you include the * ?
<tomasm-> can anyone explain how to get my gnome classic dictionary applet available on the panel? it's not an option in the 'add to panel' menu, despite the package being installed.... some online threads indicate this is a bug in debian, but I couldnt find a solution
<beefcafe> LjL: it has /usr/lib/libbotan-1.8.13.so
<neattoast> tomasm-: could be gnome-panel-applets
<LjL> beefcafe: the full line please
<neattoast> or something of the like
<beefcafe> LjL: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2790820 2011-07-28 04:03 /usr/lib/libbotan-1.8.13.so
<neattoast> tomasm-: You have to install gnome panel applets. Not sure what the package is called in percise.
<cereal__> How can i reset my software center credentials?
<noxxx> Hello. I have 12.04 installed. I wonder how i could now that Skype has a new message in opened dialog window? Some color or flashing notification?
<LjL> beefcafe: sounds like we need to file a bug. but just to confirm something, what's the output of "apt-cache policy monotone | grep tall"?
<neattoast> noxxx: I think that is built into skype. Check the settings
<L3top> for the record ikonia, that is why I hang out here in my spare time... I like helping folks, sure, but to learn better problem solving methods... so that is an honest thank you for the correction.
<beefcafe> LjL: Installed: 1.0-2
<melvincv> Do these links help remaster an Ubuntu CD? https://build.opensuse.org/ and http://build.reconstructor.org
<neattoast> !remaster | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<melvincv> If not, what do they do?
<kapz> how do I enable Fn+F6(toggle touchpad) key on my lenovo laptop, am using ubuntu 12.04
<neattoast> melvincv: Builds opensuse and reconstructor it hink
<noxxx> neattoast, no there's no such option
<neattoast> kapz: Did you check the keyboard settings?
<kel_> crap
<theadmin> melvincv: The first link leads to OBS, the opensuse package build servers (nothing to do with Ubuntu), the second leads to a Ubuntu remastering service that... well, it's not free anymore so
<noxxx> unity's launch buttons do notify about something?
<tomasm-> neattoast, I already have 'gnome-applets' installed
<neattoast> noxxx: It's under "chat"
<kapz> neattoast, can I do that with Fn keys?
<neattoast> tomasm-: Then there must be some indivindual package you have to install :/
<LjL> beefcafe: if you want to file a bug about this, do "ubuntu-bug monotone" and then follow the instructions. say something like "Monotone requires libbotan-1.8.2.so, but the libbotan 1.8.2 package only provides a libbotan-1.8.13 file"
<neattoast> kapz: Yes.
<tdelam> Hmm, how large of a USB key do I need if I want to put Ubuntu onto it to install it?
<noxxx> neattoast, when i have opened chat it doent notify me. on windows i have taskbar window flashing. unity does nothing.
<neattoast> tdelam: 4 gigs
<iceroot> tdelam: to install from the usb stick? or onto the usb stick?
<beefcafe> LjL: ok
<neattoast> noxxxx: could be an unity bug
<tdelam> iceroot: from usb :)
<tdelam> neattoast: ok, thanks.
<iceroot> tdelam: the size of the iso (700mb)
<tdelam> oh
<tdelam> so a 1GB stick should do?
<tdelam> I amlooking to download 12.04LTS
<iceroot> tdelam: or use the minimal iso which needs 50mb
<neattoast> iceroot: tdelam: but doesn't it get extracted?
<iceroot> tdelam: yes 1gb is ok
<iceroot> neattoast: no
<tdelam> neattoast: onto the hard drive sure.
<tdelam> I would suspect anyway
<neattoast> iceroot: oh. duh :)
<tdelam> I have been using linux for a long time but i've got taken away to OS X for a while
<martian> How does one install a new theme in Ubuntu now?
<tdelam> got a new computer so I want to use linux, USb seems the new way to install :)
<tdelam> iceroot: ok thanks :)
<kapz> neattoast, how? I does not register Fn key nor F6 key...
<kapz> *It
<joker_> Hi everyone... I am having a few issues with my new install of 12.4. When I 1st installed and booted it gave me a graphic's error now all it will boot too is the desktop no icons if I right click it will give me the desktop menu but other than that nothing
<glosoli> hmm anyone has an Idea if POWERTOP in Tunable colum should say BAD for every device ?
<NFisher> Hi there! is there a possibility to have truly separated workspaces in ubuntu lucid using compiz?! I wanted to have several workspace on which i could put desktop-symbols for each one individually..?
<kapz> glosoli, no not for ALL, but for some it's best to leave at bad state
<sleepycat> Working through the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization  I have the contents of the squashfs in one folder and the contents of the ISO in a second folder. When I want to install new packages, do I install them in the squashfs I am going to make with squashfs or put the actual debs in the pool folder in the ISO folder?
<NFisher> i.e. when i have a symbol on my workspace 1 i want it not to appear on workspaces 2-4..
<glosoli> kapz: hmm wait I will make a screen and you could recommend what to change ?
<trek201> So i have two monitors hooked up to my ubuntu. i can drag the mouse pointer from one monitor to another. but when i try to drag a window, it won't go. what's up?
<glosoli> kapz: http://imgur.com/j5bnN  if you can ?
<LovecraftWesting> hello :)
<LovecraftWesting> Every time I restart or wake my computer (2008 MacBook, latest Ubuntu), the sound isn't on. I had to open Alsa Mixer and manually but the fader up... however, since I updated, Alsa is just coming up with a blank window and I have no sound :( help!
<kapz> glosli follow this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67965/laptop-minimal-power-consumption-tweaks , mind you it's meant for ubuntu 11.xx ...
<carrotglace> hello
<abbasba> hello
<LovecraftWesting> hello
<carrotglace> i have a problem booting ubuntu11.10
<carrotglace> can anyone help me?
<sleepycat> carrotglace: specifically....?
<LovecraftWesting> Every time I restart or wake my computer (2008 MacBook, latest Ubuntu), the sound isn't on. I had to open Alsa Mixer and manually but the fader up... however, since I updated, Alsa is just coming up with a blank window and I have no sound :( help please! :)
<joker_> Hi everyone... I am having a few issues with my new install of 12.4. When I 1st installed and booted it gave me a graphic's error now all it will boot too is the desktop no icons if I right click it will give me the desktop menu but other than that nothing
<carrotglace> sleepycat: booting, screen says can't locate "/var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf"
<someone_i_used_t> hello ... can someone help me with my issue ... using ati hd 5870 video card ... i installed ubuntu 10.04 using alternate cd ... install finished wihtout errors ... i get black screen at boot , then no signal message displayed on monitor .. i can log in on system blindly by hitting enter and typeing my password while the no signal message it`s displayed
<carrotglace> "[fail]" it says
<someone_i_used_t> i tried nomodeset, modeset=0 , i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa - none worked
<LovecraftWesting> can anyone help with my sound problem? :(
<L3top> someone_i_used_t: do you have another monitor avail? It sounds like your monitor does not support the selected resolution.
<someone_i_used_t> i`m using hdmi output on an 32" lcd
<Snicers-Working> Hey, if I want to view the configuration of the SMTP relay on ubuntu, what would I look at?
<someone_i_used_t> no other monitor available
<L3top> !patience | LovecraftWesting
<ubottu> LovecraftWesting: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<L3top> someone_i_used_t: can you either see terminal, or ssh into this machine?
<carrotglace> can i take noip2 from booting? ubuntu11.10
<someone_i_used_t> nope :(
<L3top> Have you tried sshing into the machine?
<sleepycat> carrotglace: not sure but this thread looks promising: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072942
<someone_i_used_t> cant even boot on live cd .. same thing .. black screen .. no signal message ... that`s why i used alternate cd .. in order to be able to install it at least
<L3top> How did you originally install?
<carrotglace> sleepycat: thanks, i'll look there
<someone_i_used_t> using alternate cd
<L3top> I see... someone_i_used_t, can you boot the alternate CD and try to chroot into the install?
<someone_i_used_t> dunno how to chroot
<f0x> doesnt ubuntu 12.04 fallback works with compiz
<f0x> ?
<L3top> Lets boot the cd and I will walk you through it. I have actually never used the alternate CD... so let me look at a couple of things real quick.
<someone_i_used_t> oki
<Asad2005> i want to upgrade to 12.04 and have downloaded alternate cd, do i have to update the existing system before i upgrade ? i don't won't to waste my data threshold and would like to upgrade with no internet
<as456fgt> nick /dury
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Darael> What's the state of OpenOffice these days?  I know Ubuntu moved to LibreOffice because Oracle ceased development - what's likely to happen now it's an Apache project?
<L3top> Can you get to a terminal in the alternate cd? I would assume so but don't actually know.
<Boreeas> Is Precise missing a Hibernate option?
<someone_i_used_t> no i cant L3top
<L3top> Darael: it is my understanding that it is no longer FOSS, so development under the gnu license has stopped...
<L3top> quite a pickle someone_i_used_t.
<Darael> Boreeas: Yes.  There was an article on re-enabling it, but I seem to have lost the link.
<Darael> L3top: The Wiki page suggests 3.4 onwards are under the Apache licence 2.0.
<melvincv> Doesn't the sleep function do the hibernate function on new computers? It's called Hybrid sleep or something. I was surprised when my computer turned off after clicking Sleep...
<someone_i_used_t> i think i`ll quit on ubuntu and head to some other distro .. since i cant use it on my machine
<someone_i_used_t> thanks for ur time L3top
<kel_> whos an admin in here?
<LjL> melvincv: how do you know it turned off, and didn't keep giving power to the RAM?
<Boreeas> Well, I've got Suspend and shutdown, and suspend does not completely stop the computer
<LjL> kel_: the people in #ubuntu-ops, if you mean channel operators
<L3top> someone_i_used_t: and presumably you have a dhcp assigned address... so sshing would be a little bit of guess work. I don't know a more clever way to do it than starting at your address and pinging up until you hit it.
<someone_i_used_t> i dont have an wired connection
<someone_i_used_t> i have only wireless
<wolter> My wireless connection is terribly unstable after upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, can somebody help me?
<bubuz> hi guys - anyone know how I can move these VM partitions around so that sda1 gets the unallocated space? At the moment I can't drag past sda2/sda5 : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17620446/gparted.JPG ??
<someone_i_used_t> thru adsl modem
<someone_i_used_t> so ssh-in would be kinda painly
<L3top> someone_i_used_t: Same still applies
<wolter> Here is all the information I know about the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/128024/wireless-connection-is-lost-periodically-and-without-apparent-reason-and-quickly
<kel_> wolter is it disconnecting reconnecting?
<L3top> assuming it was connected
<wolter> kel_, yes
<mn_> Darael usr13 L3top I got it fixed. Thanks guys!! :D
<melvincv> all lights off, PSU fan off too, well, mostly turned off then. Except for the num lock led on the keyboard :)
<Darael> mn_: Glad to hear it.  That'll show kx.
<L3top> :) mn_
<kel_> i use 11.04 i had a major issue with that ill message you
<someone_i_used_t> install didnt detected my usb wifi
<someone_i_used_t> only wired network cards
<khaot1x> is there any way to move firefox and chrome saved passwords from one pc to another (ubuntu 12.04 both) ?
<kx> you think he's going to admit failure? ha
<L3top> Well, if you can get to a terminal, or another monitor, I can fix this.
<bubuz> anyone help with the above????
<Boreeas> Anyways, thanks, I found something on hibernate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<L3top> yes kx, rather than drop off the planet, he came back to lie... just to show you up. Obvious.
<PanKozlevich> wine tells me I have no opengl drivers, what the hell?
<Pici> bubuz: Just delete the swap space and re-create it at the end of the drive.
<kx> notice he didnt say how he got it fixed. ie, by clean install no doubt
<craigbass1976> jrib, thanks again; everything is logging appropriately.
<Darael> Notice how the obvious troll grasps at straws in an attempt to maintain his (or possibly her) delusional little reality.
<L3top> reality exists, regardless of your perception kx. People who cannot admit being wrong often warp reality to fit their perception. Shoo troll.
<coredumped> hi
<Pici> Lets try to keep the commentary to a minumum.
<L3top> agreed. Sorry.
<Darael> coredumped: Greetings.  This is the support channel - if thou hast hast a question, please do ask, but for chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<coredumped> I've installed 12.04 at the place of an 11.10 I've the home in a separated partition.. now the menu is empty even if I type terminal it doens't show nothing...
<coredumped> any hint?
<splnet> Using an editor (gvim) I notice that the screen does not update when I scroll through the file. Any ideas what causes this? Is this a compiz problem or a driver issue?
<L3top> by menu you mean the grub menu coredumped?
<coredumped> L3top, nope..the unity menu, the dash?
<coredumped> L3top, I'm not used about the new terms :(
<coredumped> from where it's populated?
<joseph_> Anybody want an nvidia 256 mb video card? I gave up on trying to install the drivers. I couldn't get help and couldn't boot into x. so I ripped it out and went back to intergrated.
<robgraves> shenanigans
<PanKozlevich> how to enable opengl in wine?
<melvincv> How to get rid of the new scrollbar? The bottom scrollbar comes in the way of typing commands in 'Gnome connection manager' http://kuthulu.com/gcm
<kel_> joseph that card should have worked
<L3top> No worries, just trying to be clear coredumped. I am not sure what the issue is... what is the gpu? lspci -nn | grep VGA     if you can see a terminal...
<kx> kel_: no, the latest nvidia driver has a known stability and blanking problems on older cards and as usual, it's marked stable in ubuntu
<NFisher> Hi there! is there a possibility to have truly separated workspaces in ubuntu lucid using compiz?! I wanted to have several workspace on which i could put desktop-symbols for each one individually..?
<NFisher> i.e. when i have a symbol on my workspace 1 i want it not to appear on workspaces 2-4..
<L3top> kx, I see your advice did not pan out very well for joseph_. Will you now make the same recommendation for kel_, while lambasting ubuntu?
<caser> hi!
<PanKozlevich> how to enable opengl in wine?
<khaot1x> is there any way to move firefox and chrome saved passwords from one pc to another (ubuntu 12.04 both) ?
<Asad2005> i want to upgrade to 12.04 and have downloaded alternate cd, do i have to update the existing system before i upgrade ? i don't won't to waste my data threshold and would like to upgrade with no internet
<L3top> I don't know NFisher, but would be interested in hearing a solution.
<kel_> kx my apologies...
<kx> L3top: as you should have known, the last we saw joseph_ he couldnt get into a chroot properly. i dont see any indication he downgraded the driver
<joseph_> l3top, do you want to buy my nvidia card? nothing is wrong with it, it's just the user not knowing what he is doing.
<splnet> khaot1x: just copy ~/.mozilla  to new pc for FF. Similar for chrome
<coredumped> L3top, ati radeon
<kel_> anyone here use vi as an editor?
<coredumped> L3top, I don't think is a video card issue
<splnet> kel_: yes
<melvincv> khaot1x: why not try the 'firefox sync' and  'chrome sync' options?
<joseph_> I had to boot to recovery and selected "older linux version" to get it to boot. then I disabled it. Now it's running on the intergrated video card. I took that nvidia out.
<Darael> kel_: The Editor of the Beast?  Almost certainly.
<coredumped> L3top, I installed ubuntu without choosing the /home partition, after I mounted my old home in the right place but I got this issue
<kel_> really worth the time and effort to get down?  heard if you get it down editing is very fast this true?
<L3top> joseph_: did you install the older nvidia driver?
<splnet> kel_: yes it is well worth it
<ejcweb> When upgrading Ubuntu (doing a fresh install), should I back up any of the packages I've installed, or is the best practice just to reinstall them with synaptic on the new system?
<khaot1x> thanks splnet . melvincv sync copies saved passwords?
<joseph_> I don't know what it's running on now, all I know is that it's working fine and I'm not trying anything else, for it's not my computer.
<coredumped> maybe the lens application?
<kel_> thanks
<coredumped> what's that for?
<L3top> I meant when you had the nvidia in joseph_. I am not suggesting you "fix" a working system.
<Darael> kel_: Careful.  It's easy to raise the ghosts of the Editor Wars.  vi is fast, but horrible for anyone not using a QWERTY keyboard.  Steep learning curve, but well worth it /if/ it fits thee.
<B|tchX> ejcweb, its best to install new packages to match the kernel
<B|tchX> ejcweb, its going to ask you to upgrade your packages anyway
<beefcafe> mtn: misuse: workspace required but not found <---why?
<L3top> I saw this <joseph_> it worked fine until I installed that nvidia driver!     and was just curious.
<kel_> yea I program so ive been giving it a shot just sort of hard to remember the commands and get the flow right
<MonkeyDust> ejcweb  i made a list of installed packages and after fresh install, i do sudo apt-get install [that list]
<ejcweb> MonkeyDust: That sounds good, how do I do that? (at least in case something doesn't work, I can look at what packages I had installed before)
<B|tchX> beefcafe,  what were you doing to get that error?
<MonkeyDust> ejcweb  i do it manually, creating that list
<beefcafe> B|tchX: trying to do an mtn add --unknown
<melvincv> khaot1x: yes, it does! I do it all the time. But be careful about security.
<ejcweb> Is there a way to automatically create a list of all installed packages?
<joseph_> I just resorted back to the old built in card on this pc. I wanted to upgrade it to open GL to go with the extra ram that I installed. but ah well.
<splnet> ejcweb: dpkg -l
<Strav`> Hi! I'm having some issue with my wifi connection on ubuntu 12.04 (I might have had this problem on 11.10 as well): at what appears to be random times, the wlan interface just vanishes leaving me with no connection. If I then go and try: ifconfig -a, the wlan interface does not even appear (so it's not down). I tried restarting most of the network related init scripts, cannot bring it back. My wifi card is actually an intel 5100 AGN and
<Strav`> I believe I'm using the iwlwifi driver for it. I've been to launch pad, seen some similar bugs but no concrete solution. Any thoughts on what I could try to fix this?
<kx> L3top: the driver he installed was the broken ubuntu one. nice wishful thinking
<khaot1x> melvincv ok i didnt know that. where i can found the sync? i must have a chrome account?
<nishtta2> tinypic.com/view.php?pic=33llgfs&s=6 can someone please take a look and tell me whats wrong my display settings..!
<MonkeyDust> ejcweb  there's aptoncd
<beefcafe> B|tchX: got it. thanks for the attention:)
<shadowspell> Hey i cant play some listen live radios, what i should check first ?
<carrotglace> i'm on live session: can i take "noip2" from boot?
<captine> hi all.  struggling with my wifi drivers.  anyone able to help identify why my wifi drops from time to time and wont reconnect?  Doesnt do it on other machines, so assume it is not my router
<melvincv> khaot1x: spanner icon > Options > Personal stuff > sign in to chrome
<B|tchX> ok beefcafe
<captine> just wanting to know what logs to check etc?  if that will even  help
<Strav`> captine: I'm having a very similar problem.
<coredumped> L3top, resolved this way : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/964146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964146 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "[workaround] Application lens is empty since the update to 5.8.0" [High,Fix released]
<khaot1x> hmm melvincv if this requires login in to an online service this will not secure. I will c/p the folder
<khaot1x> :P
<Strav`> captine: when your wifi drops, do you see your wifi interface listed if you type ifconfig -a in a terminal?
<captine> Strav`, what have you been doing to troubleshoot?
<captine> i havent checked
<carrotglace> hi again: i'm on live session: can i take "noip2" from boot?
<MonkeyDust> !patience| carrotglace
<ubottu> carrotglace: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Snicers-Working> is stat=User Unknown bad in sendmail DSN?
<captine> just find resetting my router has been working, or turning off wifi in ubuntu and turning back on
<melvincv> khaot1x: ok, good to do new stuff yourself. Ubuntu gets you computer literacy 101 :)
<ejcweb> Are things like my ssh keys stored in my home directory?
<captine> Strav`, what wifi driver u using?  I am on broadcom.  it just updated, but that hasnt helped
<khaot1x> melvincv,  :)
<Snicers-Working> ejcweb: yeah, under hidden folder called .sssh
<Snicers-Working> *.ssh
<melvincv> ejcweb: yes, in .ssh
<Snicers-Working> do an ls -la to see hidden folders
<ejcweb> thanks
<splnet> ejcweb: ls -a ~/ | grep ^.
<Strav`> captine: I think I saw your specific issue mentionned on launchpad or askubuntu.com. I'm using the iwlwifi drivers (the card is an intel 5100 AGN)
<melvincv> splnet: that command shows the ssh keys?
<ejcweb> I want to fresh install 12.04. How is best to do this? Overwrite my current Ubuntu partition?
<Snicers-Working> ejcweb: Just follow this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<captine> Strav`, thanks, looking now
<auronandace> ejcweb: sure, when you choose the partition to install to make sure you format it
<loin> hello, does the ubuntu install automatically set up uefi?
<storyteller> is there any way to limit server load permenantly ?
<beefcafe> mtn misuse commit failed. instructions not found ??
<splnet> melvincv: ssh keys are in ~/.ssh
<Strav`> captine: perhaps this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127094/dropped-wireless-connections-and-reconnections-with-a-broadcom-bcm4321  ?
<PanKozlevich> how to enable opengl in wine?
<Hokar> hi. i want to upgrade lubuntu to 12.04 but there is not enough space on / is there a way to download the upgrade to a sdcard to upgrade?
<Pici> PanKozlevich: Have you tried asking in #winehq ?
<melvincv> I removed the dot files from my home directory before installing Ubuntu 12.04. This is when I realised that my ssh keys are missing :D
<carrotglace> can't boot ubuntu11.10 because "noip2", how can i change boot list and take "noip2" out?
<ejcweb> Snicers-Working: I'm on ubuntu 10.10 and so I'm not sure I can upgrade using the methods in that guide.
<pythoneles> can anyone please help me out getting my ecryptfs home back from a previous ubuntu install?
<Vessel> Im tryng to instal from USB, all i can get is the dammed purple screen and an error acording initd failures. I've tryed adding nouveau.blacklist=1 and also nomodeset arguments  in the command line ( hitting Tab for edditing) Anyone has any other tips...?
<ejcweb> Snicers-Working: My understanding is that I've got to download the installation cd, and then fresh install.
<PanKozlevich> Pici: it's ubuntu problem
<auronandace> ejcweb: fresh install is better
<Vessel> This is my last try, after this, i'll stay in win7 after a week of failures.
<bcuraboy> hi guys.i was wondering.how can i see my android interface on my pc desktop using a hdmi cable?
<melvincv> Why is the boot menu hidden in the new live cd's of ubuntu?
<auronandace> ejcweb: but you can upgrade from an eol release if you want to
<auronandace> !eol | ejcweb
<ubottu> ejcweb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<beefcafe> mtn misuse commit failed. instructions not found ??
<auronandace> ejcweb: but from 10.10 you'll have to go through all of them to get to 12.04, might as well fresh install
<ejcweb> auronandace: I'm planning a fresh install. Should I wipe over, or install to a new partion, or what? I'd like to know what is generally recommended.
<minimec> captine: Some tips concerning wireless: 1. Once I had a device that was not even seeing my network, but others. Solution: By setting the channel bandwith to 20/40 Mhz on the router, the device worked like charm. 2. Once I had a device, that dropped connection like yours. Solution: In that case, disableling network 'n' on the device made the device work flawlessly.
<carrotglace> can't boot ubuntu11.10 because "noip2", how can i change boot list and take "noip2" out?
<Vessel> Im tryng to instal from USB, all i can get is the dammed purple screen and an error acording initd failures. I've tryed adding nouveau.blacklist=1 and also nomodeset arguments  in the command line ( hitting Tab for edditing) Anyone has any other tips...? Using nVidia 980 gpu.
<dayer4b> ugh... i'm having tons of problems with Remmina in 12.04 !
<auronandace> ejcweb: overwriting the partition (by choosing to format it) will have the same effect as installing to a new partition
<ejcweb> auronandace: Can I choose to format it from the installation disk?
<beefcafe> B|tchX: mtn misuse commit failed. instructions not found ??
<auronandace> ejcweb: yes, the installer has a tickbox
<auronandace> ejcweb: i've always used custom partitioning (i've never let the installer do it for me)
<B|tchX> beefcafe, what are you doing with mtn, installing? configuring?
<beefcafe> B|tchX: configuring using "mtn ci"
<ThePendulum> When I close the screen of my laptop, it goes to sleep mode. When it wakes up, the resolution is completely messed up. Any ideas?
<B|tchX> beefcafe, http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/monotone-devel/2012-03/msg00000.html
<savid> What's the best filesystem for cross-platform compatibility?  Are we still stuck with FAT32 for a reliable cross-platform fs?
<Vessel> Im tryng to instal from USB, all i can get is the dammed purple screen and an error acording initd failures. I've tryed adding nouveau.blacklist=1 and also nomodeset arguments  in the command line ( hitting Tab for edditing) Anyone has any other tips...? Using nVidia 980 gpu.
<auronandace> savid: depends how cross-platform you want to get
<savid> auronandace, basically linux/windows/mac
<auronandace> savid: they all do ntfs fine
<PanKozlevich> ubuntu is only linux i have idiotic problems with
<B|tchX> savid, i learned that ext4 can't be accessed from the windows partion on a dual boot.  ntfs only allows you to hold so much on the disk wasting valuable disk space fat32 is always cherry
<PanKozlevich> why that junk cannot simply work?
<auronandace> savid: actually i'm not sure about mac
<grnt> PanKozlevich: what about arch?
<PanKozlevich> 64bit, other 64bit work
<auronandace> PanKozlevich: what problem are you having?
<savid> auronandace, I have a 1TB external USB drive that was formated in NTFS.  When copying about 32 GB of files over, I started getting write errors, and was subsequently no longer able to mount the disk in linux.  I was able to boot into windows and fix the filesystem, though.
<savid> So, that led me to believe NTFS drivers aren't terribly reliable yet.
<auronandace> savid: when was that?
<PanKozlevich> wine tells me i have no opengl driver or such crap
<beefcafe> B|tchX: I already have monotone installed and working. just the "mtn ci" command doesn't work
<savid> auronandace, yesterday :)
<RyuGuns> PanKozlevich: Wine is not part of 'Buntu.
<grnt> PanKozlevich: you have libc6-i386 installed, don't you?
<sary> What a lag!
<auronandace> savid: wow, i've used ntfs for years on linux no problem
<savid> hmm.  maybe it was a fluke.
<PanKozlevich> RyuGuns: don't be silly
<pythoneles> can anyone please help me out getting my ecryptfs home back from a previous ubuntu install?
<RyuGuns> Don't blame Ubuntu for Wine's problems, PanKozlevich.
<B|tchX> savid, do you need to be root?
<sary> win 17
<RyuGuns> You will only hurt yourself.
<savid> B|tchX, no, I was able to write w/o being root.
<PanKozlevich> grnt: yes I have
<grnt> PanKozlevich: I assume ia32-lins are installed too. Did you already try to reinstall your binary driver?
<PanKozlevich> grnt: my what?
<grnt> PanKozlevich: I had same (probably) problem. I needed to reinstall AMD video driver after installing ia32-libs
<PanKozlevich> I use gallium driver
<grnt> PanKozlevich: your binary driver = NVIDIA or AMD proprietary driver from their websites
<B|tchX> savid, look in dmesg or /var/log/kern.log
<auronandace> grnt: better to stick to the drivers in the repos
<grnt> PanKozlevich: Gallium is old, broken and unmaintained. You won't have any luck with it
<PanKozlevich> it work elsewhere
<PanKozlevich> it is the latest driver ubuntu offers, btw
<grnt> auronandace: maybe. But I always installed mine via AMD download and never experienced problems
<savid> B|tchX, it was yesterday, so will be difficult to find (can't remember what time it was).  Anything I should grep for?
<B|tchX> mtn savid
<savid> B|tchX, nope, no matches for "mtn"
<grnt> PanKozlevich: I'm not sure if it is so. Ubuntu should offer fglrx or nvidia driver (whatever it's called)
<B|tchX> I don't want to frustrate you savid, so, I'm out
<savid> B|tchX,  no prob.  I think I'm just going to reformat as FAT32.
<B|tchX> savid, try typing 'mti commit'
<B|tchX> mtn rather savid
<PanKozlevich> I know crappy opensource driver was working
<PanKozlevich> now it does not
<grnt> OpenSource one won't work well with Wine. You may run some stuff but with missing textures, shaders and dead low fps
<captine> disconnected again
<armink> hi there. I just installed xubuntu 12.04 with disk encryption (alternate installer). the installer seemed frozen for several minutes after asking for the encryption passphrase, install went fine after that. but now I have a delay while booting: the "cryptsetup: sda5_crypt set up successful" message appears about a minute after entering the passphrase.
<GeminiDomino> Does 12.04 server still require an "alternate install" disc in order to be able to use LVM/software raid from install?
<Sidewinder> armink, Encryption does require way more cpu time.
<gotmilk> hi guys
<Sidewinder> If that's what you mean.
<gotmilk> i have a problem
<alankila> a minute of delay doesn't sound normal. Encryption should be a pay-as-you-go affair, and the cost is not that large with modern CPUs.
<gotmilk> i install a conky , why my background turn to black
<gotmilk> ?
<NFisher> Hi there! is there a possibility to have truly separated workspaces in ubuntu lucid using compiz?! I wanted to have several workspace on which i could put desktop-symbols for each one individually..?
<NFisher> i.e. when i have a symbol on my workspace 1 i want it not to appear on workspaces 2-4..
<armink> Sidewinder: no, this took about a second on 11.10. also it's an i5 with aes extensions, encryption shouldn't have a noticeable performance impact there.
<Sidewinder> armink, Agreed, just sorry I don't have the answer. :-(
<armink> Sidewinder, no problem
<HRH_H_Crab> hi, ive just upgraded to precise and mythtv keeps giving me random blasts of static. i had this problem before prior to the upgrade and it was swiftly fixed by changing the default pulse audio samplerate to 48k. since upgradin to precise this doesnt seem to prevent the static.
<alesan> hi, how do I install JAVA?
<alesan> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<alankila> alesan: try if openjdk-7-jdk suits your tastes
<alesan> alankila, should I install v6 or v7 like you suggest?
<alesan> what is difference?
<EvilResistance> alesan:  i recommend you read the link that Ubottu gave you
<EvilResistance> Java 7 is not as stable as Java 6
<mrsuchyPL> true
<alesan> EvilResistance, so should I install Sun's?
<EvilResistance> and sometimes you need Sun Java (now called Oracle Java), which requires an extra download
<alankila> 6 is just ancient. Today it might not make much difference.
<EvilResistance> alesan:  depends on what you need
<alankila> but in the future 7 will be the requirement
<ruman> hi could any one tell me the Dialer Server for PRI Line(software and CRM) for Ubuntu
<alesan> EvilResistance, I just want to run Eclipse that I have downloaded from eclipse.org (not from Ubuntu)
<alankila> alesan: I use openjdk-7-jdk with that without issues.
<alesan> alankila, OK thanks
<ejcweb> Am I likely to encounter any major problems with 64bit 12.04?
<alesan> but I use it for C/C++, not for Java, do you still think I need thr full JDK?
<ejcweb> (in terms of compatability)
<alankila> alesan: hm maybe just the jre then.
<alesan> I will try
<zebe42> has anyone used virtualbox with ubuntu 12,04 as a host and used bridged networking?
<xyy> is there a tool to capture sound from PC?
<alankila> ejcweb: no, I think pretty much everyone is on the 64-bit boat by now... that was not the situation 2-3 years ago, but I think today it's pretty safe
<zebe42> The guest win7 64bit can use the internet but my host can no longer connect to anything
<alankila> xyy: pulseaudio, if you run it, can attach itself to monitor of any pulse device, and can record digitally what passes through it
<alankila> you need to turn the monitor on somehow first, I forget the details, but something like parecord should do it after the monitor is activated
<xyy> thankyou alankila
<Guest79689> hey all
<robgraves1> hello
<Guest79689> Has anyone found an easy way of installing the new ubuntu without the dammed unity desktop?  I need it to be gnome as usual, which is ther point of ubuntu isn't it?
<joseph__> hello I'm back, who was it helping me with the nvidia trouble?
<Sm1th> hello
<Guest79689> hmm, nvidia trouble? I know that feeling.
<exFAT> hi, does ubuntu 12.04 support exfat?
<L3top> Guest79689: Gnome is abandoned... no longer maintained... It is unity from here forward.
<grnt> Guest79689: get alternate cd installer
<rensvind_> How do i see what hardware i have for wifi? It stopped working in Ubuntu 12.04
<SpaceAviator> is there a way to find out if the SSD issue was fixed? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro6-2/Precise#SSDs
<sary> L3top: hmm !
<nannes> does ubuntu 12 have the "Check CD for defects" feature? If yes, where is it?
<sary> !gnome-shell
<SpaceAviator> I know it says Precise but I am pretty sure its just from the previous template
<L3top> Not saying it can't be done sary, I am saying... at some point... people are going to have to come to grips with its death.
<sary> I know am using Gnome 3 along with gnome-shell here on my 12.04 box .
<grnt> Guest79689: using it you will be able to select packages during install. you can also install bare-bones system and apt-get everything else one-by-one. Just be sure to install wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant if you have wifi and choose that road
<nannes> does ubuntu 12 have the "Check CD for defects" feature? If yes, where is it?
<sary> L3top: Right , got you .
<xex> Hi folks. Trying to confirm something; wondered if anyone here may know something. I used Startup Disk Creator to make a 12.04 bootable USB installer. When I booted from the USB drive, I chose to Check Disc For Defects. It failed on .../pxelinux.cfg/default . I looked for this file, and it does not exist in the USB drive. It does however exist in the ISO. The file is listed in the md5sum.txt, so of course it gets checked. Is this just an oversight that I can i
<xex> gnore? BTW, I checked my ISO against its checksum, and also mounted the ISO and checked all included files against its md5sum.txt, and all was good. Cheers.
<exFAT> does ubuntu 12.04 support exfat? if anyone knows, please reply. thanks!
<halfie_> is VirtualBox broken in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bluefrog> exfat not that i am aware of
<halfie_> I have added my user to vboxusers group but I still can't mount any ISO image in VirtuBox?
<radon-> Why can't I install aMSN when updated to 12.04 LTS from 11.10? I tried to install from a .deb from internet but it just says that "libgstfarsight0.10-0" is missing, and I can't install that package either
<ThePendulum> halfie_: Running Virtualbox in 12.04 succesfully, so no...
<halfie_> Any tips to get VirtualBox working?
<MadRabbit0320> Trying to connect hardwire cable using live cd 12.04, but it will not connect. PCLinuxOS hooks right up after entering my netwk name & pw, but ubuntu 12.04 won't. Any help, plz?
<ThePendulum> halfie_: Have you reinstalled it after updating?
<ThePendulum> *upgrading
<halfie_> ThePendulum: as normal or root user?
<halfie_> ThePendulum: I installed Ubuntu fresh.
<racho> exFAT, no out of box support for exfat. as much as i know there are some hacks to enable it but the whole exfat on linux sucks for now
<bluefrog> exFAT, but little search never killed anyone... https://code.google.com/p/exfat/
<halfie_> ThePendulum: do you remember the steps you followed to get it working?
<aguitel> exFAT, http://apcmag.com/how-to-enable-exfat-in-ubuntu.htm
<ThePendulum> halfie_: I just installed virtualbox using "sudo apt-get install virtualbox", and it worked out of the box...
<Wishing_Master> can anyone sort this out, my system is not able to connect to my wireless network after i have installed the latest ubuntu version
<exFAT> bluefrog, I know about using fuse. just wanted to know if it was supported without third party software. thanks
<aguitel> rand_a, i compile fron sources in 12.04
<grnt> Wishing_Master: issue iwconfig in terminal
<Guest79689> that's wired, I've had wifi issues since installing the new version
<Guest56476> I need to see what updates were install last?
<Wishing_Master> grnt let me try that wait please
<Guest79689> I've been more concerned with trying to get the dammed desktop useable though.
<trism> radon-: farsight was renamed farstream upstream, so the deb will need some work, though based on http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=654540 might be better to find a new messaging client
<ubottu> Debian bug 654540 in ftp.debian.org "RM: amsn -- RoQA; 5 years with no upstream security support, other better solutions available" [Normal,Open]
<cost> alankila, I want to remove the picture,boot splash etc from the CD....
<Daekdroom> L3top, GNOME 3 is not dead.
<syddraf> How would I go about setting up the ability for my computer to send emails to a gmail address? I ultimately want to use it in a script.
<Daekdroom> It's development is going on with no issues and parts of it are still used by Ubuntu.
<wally> anyone have luck with an IronKey in the latest release - 12.04 ?
<neattoast> wally: I tried, and failed miserably :/
<wally> neattoast: not what I wanted to hear...
<Wishing_Master> grnt--- iwconfig shows no wireless extensions :(
<L3top> I stand corrected then. ty Daekdroom
<neattoast> wally: maybe you have a different approach than me, I wish you good luck
<rhizmoe> on 10.10, is there a way to install the latest rhythmbox rather than sticking with the old one in the repo?
<recon69_lap> syddraf: a mailmerge in word perhaps
<minimec> Wishing_Master: lspci |grep Network <-- What wifi device do you have
<wally> neattoast: I'm assuming it's the actual binary? I haven't tried updating in awhile...
<syddraf> recon69_lap: I must not have been clear. I need to configure a mailserver that will send emails to gmail from a script.
<wally> I should check if there's an update.
<Wishing_Master> minimec its a onboard broadcomm wireless card
<kel_> you want to forward emails from a web server?
<bluebomber> Is this the appropriate channel to ask a networking question?
<neattoast> rhizmoe:add this ppa to your sources: ppa:webupd8team/rythmbox
<neattoast> wally: I took from source.
<grnt> Wishing_Master: wi-fi is PCI card or USB dongle?
<Guest56476> my windows title bar is disappears after awhile. How do I fix this problem
<Wishing_Master> grnt pci card
<ThePendulum> bluebomber: If it has to do with an Ubuntu networking issue or question... yes
<recon69_lap> syddraf: probably the mapi you looking for then
<grnt> Wishing_Master: Broadcom? sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<facelessloser> could someone help me. ive got a macbook pro with ubuntu installed. i want to reinstall ubuntu but my dvd drive is broken
<Wishing_Master> grnt bcm 4311
<kel_> face use a usb drive
<minimec> Wishing_Master: I know that some broadcom devices are a pain. I probably cannot help you here. maybe some search on the web with that 'lspci' output helps.
<ThePendulum> facelessloser: Indeed, you could boot from a USB stick
<halfie_> ThePendulum: I am using 3.3.3 PPA kernel. that might be causing the problem.
<bluebomber> ThePendulum: k, probably not, then, although I *am* using Ubuntu. Do you have a suggestion for the appropriate channel, then?
<facelessloser> ive tryed
<Guest56476> facelessloser,  usb?
<kel_> you need to run the installer
<grnt> Wishing_Master: Yes, recently a guy like you with mac book had the same problem. We fixed it by installing firmware
<facelessloser> how would i format/setup the usb
<ThePendulum> bluebomber: What about #networking ?
<recon69_lap> syddraf: SMTP API to be more accurate
<Darael> syddraf: To send /to/ a gmail address?  I don't know how useful this information will be, but: most recipients (including gmail) will refuse email from a server on a dynamic IP address, but GMail servers will happily accept over IPv6, which bypasses that quite neatly.
<kel_> go to the page where you download ubuntu
<Wishing_Master> minimec i am trying that.
<kel_> it will discuss installation ways
<Wishing_Master> grnt lets see
<kel_> and it mentions usb
<grnt> Wishing_Master: lsmod | grep b43
<facelessloser> ive tryied to use unetbootin to install ubuntu to the drive but my mac cant see it when booting
<Wishing_Master> grnt shall i reboot after that?
<grnt> Wishing_Master: he didn't need to reboot
<Guest56476> facelessloser, format as fat
<ejcweb> Will the Ubuntu 12.04 64bit download work when it says amd64 if I've got an Intel processor?
<syddraf> Darael: I finally found something that works. The sendemail package works perfectly. Thanks everyone.
<facelessloser> Guest56476, i formated as fat 32
<Wishing_Master> grnt no go
<ThePendulum> ejcweb: Yes it will. It says AMD64, but it has nothing to do with AMD as a hardware manufacturer really
<racho> Wishing_Master, afaik the 3.3.x kernel series have the broadcom firmware by default. my bcm 4313 works out of the box
<grnt> Wishing_Master: issue lsmod | grep b43 in terminal
<ThePendulum> ejcweb: As long as you have any 64-bits CPU, it will work
<ejcweb> ThePendulum: Great, thanks.
<ThePendulum> ejcweb: Happy to help
<sary> facelessloser: can't you use he dd tool to burn the iso to the usb !
<Wishing_Master> grnt no output of that command
<facelessloser> sary, dd tool?
<Darael> syddraf: Oh, it was at /that/ layer.  Yeah, sendmail's effective.  The configuration can be arcane, though.  If it gets difficult, I hear Postfix is easier to handle.
<grnt> Wishing_Master: you don't have kernel module (.ko) installed. However, try sudo modprobe b43
<kel_> face
<kel_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<Guest56476> facelessloser, osx cant see the usb stick before unetbootin is installed?
<Wishing_Master> grnt no output
<racho> Wishing_Master, lsmod | grep brcmsmac
<alankila> ejcweb: yeah the architectures are named kind of after whichever was the first implementation. I wish the terminology was just "32-bit" and "64-bit" or something myself, to avoid these questions
<racho> does it return something?
<ssta> nobody (except redhat) really usesw sendmail.  It's the reference implementation, but there are many easier/better implementations out there imo
<Wishing_Master> racho no output
<nishtta2> how can i get commercial support for installing 12.04 on my desktop here
<grnt> Wishing_Master: no output? now try lsmod | grep b43 again
<Wishing_Master> grnt got something
<Darael> syddraf: To clarify:  Most MTAs will provide /usr/bin/sendmail, but the sendmail package is far from the easiest to handle.
<facelessloser> Guest56476, i havnt tryed that. when it boot up and i hold down the alt key it only sees the internal hdd
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: Commercial support for a personal installation?
<grnt> Wishing_Master: yes, so the module *is* installed but didn't load. strange
<Wishing_Master> grnt what do i want to check here?
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: If you have any questions or issues, feel free to ask this channel
<syddraf> I'll keep that in mind if any issues come up. Thanks everyone.
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, yes.. and i have.. with no answer
<angel279>  Hello, can someone tell me what this chars "2> log.txt" mean in a terminal command?
<grnt> Wishing_Master: lsmod shows a list of loaded kernel modules. We just loaded a kernel module for your card (it seems)
<Darael> angel279: redirects stderr.
<Wishing_Master> grnt gr8
<grnt> Wishing_Master: so, any iwconfig luck now?
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: Could you repeat your question? As you can see, it's quite busy, and questions can be easily missed by people who know the answer. If you don't get an answer, it's best to wait for a few minutes and try again.
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, i had a working setup of 10.10 with 4 monitors.. ever since i installed 12.04.. i have been screwed..
<Wishing_Master> grnt let me check that
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: What's the definition of 'screwed' in your scenario? What issues occur?
<Darael> angel279: Terminal programs output on two streams, for the most part:  stdout and stderr.  stderr is the "error" stream, and is stream number 2.  > redirects output (usually stdout) to a file.  2> redirects stderr instead.
<Wishing_Master> grnt yes there is a new entry when i do iwconfig now
<grnt> Wishing_Master: !happy
<grnt> Wishing_Master: try connecting now
<Wishing_Master> grnt you bet
<sary> facelessloser: you could try with dd http://superuser.com/questions/85987/mac-os-x-best-way-to-make-an-iso-from-a-cd-or-dvd
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, screwed bcoz this is my work desktop and i havent been able to work for 2 days (since 12.04 launched).. I cant get Unity or Gnome to support 3 monitors
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, someone said Nvidia has known issues so i went out and bought 2 AMD cards .. thats no good either
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: AMD definitely has more issues than Nvidia. Anyway, have you tried using xrandr?
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: Are all 4 screens detected at all?
<robgraves1> l
<Wishing_Master> grnt connection established, but do i need to do these steps every time?
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, no it would only see 1 monitor
<grnt> Wishing_Master: I honestly don't now. I don't own maccrap or any broadcom stuff :-)
<grnt> *know
<Guest56476> facelessloser, is osx seeing the drive from the desktop?
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: I guess replugging them while Ubuntu is running doesn't work either?
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, i am now trying Xubuntu again with the AMD cards
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, i havent tried that
<Kruptein> Hey guys I have some problems installing the new version *I am the only one duh*
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: I'm running two screens myself, without any issues
<Darael> Kruptein: Specifics, please, and we'll see if anyone knows a fix.  Thanks.
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: With an AMD cardf
<ThePendulum> -f
<lazyfingers> I have 16gb ram. I want to dual boot with ubuntu. Should i download and install 64bit version or stick to 32bit with PAE? any pros/cons?
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, with Unity or Gnome?
<EvilResistance> lazyfingers:  go with 64bit
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: Unity. I got them working in Xubuntu as well, and it wasn't too much work, but definitely more than with Unity.
<EvilResistance> lazyfingers:  64bit is better suited for systems with significantly more than 4GB RAM
<chandru_in> When I play a video with totem on 12.04, the voice is being played at a very low volume while the other sounds in the movie are louder.
<lazyfingers> EvilResistance, i remember i've had issues with finding needed soft a few years ago. but don't remember if it was viable at all.
<Kruptein> Darael: I was going to give the specifics :p I know how hard helping people is ^^ I'm just doing like tons of things at the same time ^^
<Darael> lazyfingers: 64-bit is better, especially if any single process might need to use a lot of RAM - PAE raises the ceiling on the total usable, but not on the maximum a process can use.
<chandru_in> There is no problem while playing music though. What could be the problem?
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, let me see how the current Xubuntu installation goes.. but there is no support available commercially?
<Tinti> lazyfingers: 64 bits for sure, soon or later you will use it.
<Darael> Kruptein: Yeah, I understand.  I've been in here for a while this session, I'm starting to autopilot on nonspecific opening lines.
<Kruptein> Darael: can believe that ^^
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: http://www.ubuntu.com/support <-- Not sure if that gets you any further
<Kruptein> so when I'm in the screen where you need to select your timezone  the installer crashes and says that ubiquity stopped working  (btw I'm not using an internet connection to install it and I'm using a flash usb stick as I fail in burning cd's)
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, i need someone whoz committed to get me functional again.. i know its possible.. i had 4 monitors with 10.10... why not 12.04
<Guest56476> how ca i see my past updates
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: It says "Buy professional support services", is that what you're looking for?
<alankila> chandru_in: it may be trying to use something like 5.1 audio config and you don't have center channel hooked up
<Darael> Guest56476: Take a look at /var/log/apt/history.log and friends.
<lazyfingers> thank you all. btw, does ubuntu support i7 with 4 real and 4 virtual cores? does it support virtual cores?
<alankila> voice is often there. Best check that audio output is set to 2 channels somehow. Downmixing to 2 channels is generally a good idea.
<Guest56476> anyone having trouble with 10.04 and the title bar
<EvilResistance> lazyfingers:  most software nowadays uses 64bit stuff, and you can probably get 32bit libraries to run 32bit stuff on 64bit if you really need it
<Darael> !anyone | Guest56476
<ubottu> Guest56476: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<drPoO> is it possible to upgrade to 12.04 LTS from a 10.04 LTS without having to go through the intermediate upgrades?
<minimec> Wishing_Master: If I followed the conversation correctly, just put that b43 driver at the end of /etc/modules It will be loaded on boot then.
<Darael> !elaborate | Guest56476
<ubottu> Guest56476: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: Are you sure you've installed the drivers?
<xangua> drPoO: yes, you can upgrade from lts to lts
<chandru_in> alankila, the video has 5.1 audio but I play it on headphone. How do I fix it?
<Darael> EvilResistance: 32-bit libraries are indeed available - multiarch is enabled by default now!
<Wishing_Master> grnt, do you read?
<Wishing_Master> grnt, do you read?
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, yes throught additional drivers AND direct download from the vendor
<Darael> drPoO: Yes, but it's necessary to use the -d flag on do-release-upgrade (or on update-manager)
<Wishing_Master> grnt, do you read?
<Kruptein> oh and I selected the option to remove my previous copy of ubuntu and totally reinstall it with 12.04 as I want a clean install
<nishtta2> nishtta2, neither worked
<alankila> chandru_in: look for ways to mix the audio down in the video player's settings, maybe. I don't really know.
<kapz> how do I enable Fn+F6(toggle touchpad) key on my lenovo laptop, am using ubuntu 12.04
<shankara> Hello
<Darael> Wishing_Master: Please don't flood; even three times is a little disruptive.  Cheers.
<chandru_in> alankila, I've set it to stereo in totem's references
<chandru_in> still no luck
<Guest56476> Darael, my title bar dissappears after setting idle and the system locks
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: I'd suggest replugging the screens before spending money
<Kruptein> so when I'm in the screen where you need to select your timezone  the installer crashes and says that ubiquity stopped working  (btw I'm not using an internet connection to install it and I'm using a flash usb stick as I fail in burning cd's) + I selected the option to remove my previous copy of ubuntu and totally reinstall it with 12.04 as I want a clean install + I'm dual booting with a windows 7
<Kruptein> (I added stuff so it's not a repost or spam)
<shankara> I am having problem with LBP2900 in 12.04
<shankara> Can anyone please help me
<Darael> Guest56476: "Title bar" - Does that refer to window decorations (I suspect so), the top panel, or the global menu?
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, ok will try..
<Kruptein> I might just use wubi although I'm not familiar with it's capacities
<Darael> !anyone | shankara
<ubottu> shankara: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Darael> !elaborate | shankara
<ubottu> shankara: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<nishtta2> ThePendulum, i hope you are around a little longer .. your the only one who has responded :)
<Tinti> shankara: which problem?
<Guest56476> the window decorations
<alankila> chandru_in: okay. Anyway this is just a hypothesis. You should try pluggin your headset into any of the other audio ports to see if there's audio coming out of them, for instance bass and center channel are in one 3.5mm plug and the rear channels in another 3.5mm plug
<shankara> ok, thank you, ubottu
<chandru_in> alankila, totally weird. I removed and re-inserted the headphones and all is good now! Thanks
<lazyfingers> EvilResistance, I've asked because (recommended) on 32bit made be curious
<alankila> chandru_in: oh? sounds like it was just a bad insertion then
<lazyfingers> EvilResistance, thanks for clarification
<chandru_in> alankila, May be :D
<Guest56476> Darael,  I mean the windows decorations
<shadowspell> hey can anyone help me with this error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/958002/
<EvilResistance> lazyfingers:  its usually recommended because the casual user doesn't always know their architecture, but if you know you have 64bit compatible architecture, go with it :)
<maheanuu> good morning all, can someone help me with a Ubuntu / Skype mic problem, when I open skype it works for the first call after i close the call my microphone quits working any ideas
<ssta> shadowspell: looks like you need to install subversion
<Darael> Guest56476: Right.  I'm not sure what could be causing it, but running "unity --replace" should get them back as a temporary workaround.  Good luck finding someone who can fix it permanently!
<sary> Kruptein: what happens if you use an interne connection when installing !
<minimec> shadowspell: sudo apt-get install subversion You don't have svn installed.
<ThePendulum> nishtta2: I will be around for a few more hours, although I will be gone for about half an hour to an hour soonly for a bath, hehe. Happy to help, especially if no one else cares to.
<intore> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10 and i can't add a network printer. after clicking on add printer it close the window
<shankara> Currently I am using ubuntu 10.04, I am having problem in 12.04 which I am planning to install after successfully configuring LBP2900 canon printer. I will be back after booting 12.04 from my pen drive. Thanks a lot.  Sorry for the bad manner in which I asked the question earlier[I did not know it was bad.].
<maheanuu> Oh, I am running 10.04.4 LTS 64 bit
<Darael> sary: In general, it removes the need to update afterward, because it installs using the latest versions of packages from the repo.
<nishtta2> thnx appreciate it
<lazyfingers> EvilResistance, by the way. do you know if it's possible to fallback to gnome 2 in 12.04?
<theadmin> lazyfingers: No.
<EvilResistance> lazyfingers:  you can't
<lazyfingers> *sigh*
<theadmin> lazyfingers: Give Xfce a go though
<EvilResistance> !notunity | lazyfingers
<ubottu> lazyfingers: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<theadmin> lazyfingers: It's similar.
<Kruptein> sary problem is I'm on a university network and we need to login on a certain website
<Darael> lazyfingers: It hasn't been possible to fall back to gnome2 since 11.10, actually.  I don't know if gnome3 fallback still works.
<bemis> where is the appropriate place to inform a package maintainer about a bug in their package?
<bemis> (ruby-rvm requires me to "groupadd admin" before it'll install)
<theadmin> bemis: Run "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<bemis> theadmin:  thnx
<sary> Kruptein: no , don't install using wubi .. its a problematic when it's time to update/upgrade.
<Darael> lazyfingers: Obviously gnome3 works; I refer to the mode known as GNOME Fallback.
<ThePendulum> lazyfingers, theadmin: Xubuntu is a nice Gnome2-era Ubuntu substitute, indeed. I have used it during Ubuntu 11.10 because Unity wasn't useable enough for me, yet.
<lazyfingers> well, after a little tinkery it might work just like gnome 2
<Kruptein> sary ok so do you have other ideas?
<ThePendulum> lazyfingers: If you wish, I could set Xubuntu up like Gnome2 for you
<Guest56476> maheanuu, are you having any problems with the window manager removing th title bar
<shadowspell> ssta: thanks
<Kruptein> sary or should I best wait till I'm at my real home where I can just use a normal internet connection
<shadowspell> minimec: thanks
<neattoast> Hello, does anybody need help?
<sary> Kruptein: I see , but can't you use the connection a all ..
<ThePendulum> neattoast: That's... that's amazing.
<cwill747> Kruptein: you're saying you can't use the internet because of a university thing? I'm at uni and I've dealt with the same
<Kruptein> no it's a wired connection I would need to open a browser to be able to really connect
<rebe> is there a way to clear terminal without restarting it ?
<jrib> rebe: clear
<Kruptein> cwill747: do you also need to login on a certain dedicated website to get full internet?
<neattoast> ThePendulum: Oh yes...
<lazyfingers> ThePendulum, thanks, i know how to make it like gnome 2. it's just i'm very addicted to gnome. my primary distro was debian before ubuntu. i've hopped to ubuntu at 10.04 release and dropped after first sightings of unity, though now i want to give it another try and see if there was any objective reason to abandon
<rebe> jrib: thx!
<killer> hi....how do i get wireless driver for bcm4312 chipset
<cwill747> Kruptein: well, we have to register our computer. After the first time it just works
<Kruptein> cwill747: ah no it's different at our college
<intore> neattoast, yes, me!
<phraktal77> hi all, can't get flash to work on 12.04, in chrome
<killer> for suse what i did was install_firmware_bmc43xx
<sary> Kruptein: yeah , it's better to wait to use an internet connection ..  but regarding " ubiquity stopped working " am looking at a bug.
<neattoast> intore: What is the problem then?
<ThePendulum> lazyfingers: Unity has improved quite a lot in Ubuntu 12.04, at least for me. It's enough reason to use Ubuntu rather than Xubuntu. Each for his own, though.
<cwill747> Kruptein: so the installer is crashing because you can't get an internet connection?
<zoolotto> Birds with lights like bikes
<Kruptein> cwill747: no no I just included that info as it might help
<lazyfingers> gnome 3 irritated me with lacking configuration and inability to create shortcuts on desktop, without manually creating shortcut files
<cwill747> Kruptein: sorry I didn't read back. what's your problem?
<Kruptein> cwill747: my installer crashes when I'm at the timezone selection screen with a message that ubiquity stopped working
<lazyfingers> unity != gnome 3?
<tdelam> Ubuntu as a desktop has come a long long way, I am impressed
<phraktal77> 12.04 - Flash not working after update :(
<lazyfingers> i mean, is it a fork of gnome 3 or ?
<Darael> lazyfingers: unity == gnome3.  Unity != gnome-shell.
<intore> neattoast, i want to add a network printer but after clicking add printer it close the window. i've 11.10
<Kruptein> cwill747, sary  and as they say earlier in the installer that timezone can be detected automatically if you have an internetconnection I guess ubiquity tries to connect but fails and then just throws an error   although it could be anything
<ThinkT510> lazyfingers: unity is built on top of gnome3, it is a shell for gnome3
<ThePendulum> phraktal77: Got the same issue on a laptop... :|
<pinnerup> I have a problem. It seems after installing 12.04 I cannot create a secondary user with encrypted home directory. That is, I am offered the option to encrypt my home directory during installation, but not afterwards when I want to create a new user.
<tdelam> Seems to me that hardware support in Ubuntu/Linux is now almost a thing of the past.
<tdelam> almost rare to have hardware that is no longer supported these days
<neattoast> intore: can you get a log for that?
<shaneoDSC> hey guys is there a chan for ubuntu landscape or can i get assitence in here ?
<phraktal77> I tried every trick I knew from older ubuntu, nothing. Flash is broken with almost every update on ubuntu :(
<Darael> pinnerup: login as that user and ecryptfs-migrate-home as a workaround.
<lazyfingers> ubuntu's own shell only based on gtk3?
<sary> Kruptein: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/820485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820485 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Oneiric) "ubiquity stops installation at 'Configuring target system'" [Critical,Fix released]
<Kruptein> sary ty
<sary> Kruptein: and bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/820485
<lazyfingers> thanks, now i get it
<pinnerup> Darael: Thanks, I'll try that.
<Mneumonic> Can someone explain why after a fresh install of 12.04 my laptop already has the Nvidia proprietary drivers installed in additional hardware?
<phraktal77> anyone knows how to reinstall flash on 12.04 after upgrade from 11.10 ?
<Kruptein> sary that was twice the same bug :D
<ThePendulum> phraktal77: I reckon this issue and I would like to take a solution to the knee.
<intore> neattoast, i found this line in syslog: Apr 30 16:26:22 dello kernel: [ 5354.679797] gnome-control-c[4452]: segfault at 58 ip 1da82939 sp bfa97a30 error 4 in libprinters.so[1da6f000+18000
<neattoast> intore: It looks like your printer library has a problem. Did you try reinstalling?
<sary> Kruptein: my bad , did you find anything useful / releated to your issue !
<intore> neattoast, libprinters.so? no
<pn_123123> ...
<frybye> Mneumonic: "installed" or just shown as being available?
<sary> Kruptein: did this issue ever happend to you before ?
<Kruptein> sary It seems that most people were able to solve their problem by not checking the download updates while installing option,  but as I don't have an internet connection I didn't select it anyways
<Mneumonic> one of them is available and one of them has the green dot and looks installed
<Kruptein> sary I never had this issue no
<neattoast> intore: Could be. I'm not 100% sure.
<Mneumonic> I installd mesa-utils, ran glxinfo and it shows as running the nvidia driver
<pn_123123> ...
<ThePendulum> What's a nice Paint substitute for Ubuntu?
<Kruptein> sary I'm gonna try some different options in the installer later  thanks for your help anyways :)
<neattoast> ThePendulum: libreoffice draw :)
<Mneumonic> It's not a "problem" i am just curious why it installs it by default on my laptop but not on other computers
<sary> Kruptein: okay , good to know .
<intore> neattoast, Couldn't find any package by regex 'libprinters.so' is the command output
<Kruptein> sary I wouldn't know how you could help me more atm as I don't know more about the problem. :f
<Fyodorovna> ThePendulum, never used paint there is gimp, probably needs to be installed.
<frybye> Mneumonic: does somebody else have access to the comp. and "did you a favour?"
<cwill747> !gimp | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<minimec> ThePendulum: Pinta goes in this direction http://pinta-project.com/
<FlyingFoX> hi so i justdecided i want to update my kubuntu, but i clicked the 'upgrade' notification thing away. how do i get it back? does apt-get upgrade work?
<ThePendulum> I know about GIMP, and I use it all the time, but I need something simpler for my little sister
<ThePendulum> But not... too childish
<Mneumonic> frybye no it's only my wife and I and we don't use eachothers laptop.  The first time I installed 12.04 and saw it I immediately reinstalled and saw it again.
<maheanuu> Guest56476, I am not running windoze on this laptop, only Ubuntu
<armink> is there something similar to dd that shows transfer speed and/or amount of transfered data?
<Kruptein> ThePendulum: I just give gimp to my sister xD
<Mneumonic> The post release version of available and the current one is preinstalled
<xangua> ThePendulum: there is Pinta
<neattoast> intore: then I'm not fully sure... I'm afraid I don't know that section of ubuntu very well. :(
<jrib> ThePendulum: gnome-paint, gpaint, tuxpaint, xpaint
<ThePendulum> Kruptein: I tried it, I hardly survived
<frybye> Mneumonic: did you leave the /home from the prev. install?
<xangua> !info pinta | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (precise), package size 659 kB, installed size 2311 kB
<ThinkT510> !info tuxpaint | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: tuxpaint (source: tuxpaint): A paint program for young children. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.21-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 172 kB, installed size 412 kB
<Kruptein> ThePendulum: I just ran away and said I was busy :D
<bemis> looks like ubuntu-bug requires an account .. guess the bug isn't that important :/
<ThePendulum> I'm going to check out Pinta
<Mneumonic> frybye nope I never save the /home
<shaneoDSC> !info landscape
<ubottu> Package landscape does not exist in precise
<intore> neattoast, don't worry. thanks anyway
<Mneumonic> wiped the whole partition and reinstalled
<ThePendulum> Tuxpaint is a bit too childish
<jrib> bemis: :(
<FlyingFoX> armink: rsync can show transfer speed. that might work for you . i used it to copy big files from a dying externel hard drive that was really slow.
<ThePendulum> Pinta seems to be about right, going to try now
<neattoast> intore: Your welcome.
<shaneoDSC> !info canonical-landscape
<ubottu> Package canonical-landscape does not exist in precise
<Mneumonic> frybye so I take it that is odd behaviour?  Like I said it's not a problem as I would install the driver anyway.  I only ask because I've never seen a Linux distro install proprietary drivers by default
<ThinkT510> shaneoDSC: what are you trying to do?
<frybye> Mneumonic: hard to figure - there would probably be even legal probs if the official ubuntu install grabbed the nvidia driver...
<FlyingFoX> armink: i think the way to show that is with the --progress switch. see the man page for further details.
<shaneoDSC> sorry looking for help on allowing landscape to access an owncloud service
<cwill747> !landscape | shaneoDSC
<ubottu> shaneoDSC: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Mneumonic> frybye that was what I thought too
<maheanuu> I would give both arms for a diagnostic to run on Linux to clean up all the crap in the system as when it starts messing up I cannot seem to find any patches or other things to get me back on track
<ThinkT510> !info landscape-client | shaneoDSC
<ubottu> shaneoDSC: landscape-client (source: landscape-client): The Landscape administration system client. In component main, is optional. Version 12.04.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 20 kB, installed size 125 kB
<ThinkT510> !info landscape-client-ui | shaneoDSC
<ubottu> shaneoDSC: landscape-client-ui (source: landscape-client): The Landscape administration system client - UI configuration. In component main, is optional. Version 12.04.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 86 kB
<Mneumonic> frybye maybe I am incorrect in thinking that the green dot means it is installed in additional hardware correct?
<frybye> Mneumonic: during the install - did you click on "use restricted sources!?"
<iksik_> hello
<armink> FlyingFoX: I know and use rsync, but it can't create disk images and so on, right?
<shaneoDSC> lol ok guys thanks but still not finding answers there
<drPoO> I want to remap Ctrl+Alt+T to terminator but disabling the "launch terminal" Launcher and adding a custom shortcut in the keyboard app does not seem to work
<drPoO> any ideas?
<FlyingFoX> armink: hm sry i don't know about that.
<Mneumonic> frybye I checked both boxes but I've done that in the past and the only thing it installed was flash, mp3 etc
<frybye> Mneumonic: The green dod just means "recommended" or?
<armink> FlyingFoX: thanks anyway
<xangua> drPoO: do you use unity with compiz¿
<saml> mplayer doesn't work
<Mneumonic> frybye hmm I always thought green dot meant it was active
<frybye> Mneumonic: i.e. preselected but does nothing till you confirm?
<drPoO> xangua, no i do not
<drPoO> xangua, just a fresh 12.04
<MonkeyDust> xangua  unity *is* compiz on top of gnome3
<andrewaclt> How can I tell if I'm running 12.04 actual release or the beta?
<iksik_> my ubuntu (11.04) just seems to be crashed - apt can't upgrade almost ANY package cause of broken dependencies, and few other errors - i'm running under CLI now, so i can't c&p any of these messages, but i hope someone can help me to bring it up again - at this moment even X server/GDM/stuff related is down :(
<ThinkT510> frybye: the green dot means active and in use
<xangua> drPoO: you mean you use unity with compiz, not unity-2d ¿
<FlyingFoX> is there a way to check which ruby version is in 12.04?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, hey.. so i took your advise and popped back the NVidia card
<FlyingFoX> without installing it first
<sary> Kruptein: just to make things clear , have you checked the iso with md5sum !
<cwill747> !info ruby | FlyingFoX
<ubottu> FlyingFoX: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Transitional package for ruby1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nishttal2> now my 2 monitors are good.. the 3rd one is still weird
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, if updated your running the final
<grnt> I give up. People, can anyone share default gnome-terminal color scheme with me? As it is after fresh ubuntu install
<frybye> Mneumonic: perhaps you went thru the activiation twice.. ie - it was top of the list - and you OK'd and then on opening again? But I am no expert.. perhaps sbdy else has an idea...?
<alankila> iksik_: combinations of "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and removal of some broken packages and reinstall after the removal succeeds generally helps
<andrewaclt> Fyodorovna, I don't remember, I've been on vacation :P
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: What happened?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, the 3rd one does not have the top or bottom panels.. i am running Xubuntu
<iksik_> alankila: ok, i'll try
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, and it has its own different wallpaper
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: There aren't any bottom panels by default. Are you able to move your cursor to it, as well as windows?
<phraktal77> In order to install  flash reinstall  flashplugin-installer
<alankila> iksik_: at the limit you can hack the packaging scripts around to workaround an issue, for instance if a package can't be uninstalled you can delete the script (after inspecting what it does maybe)
<Mneumonic> frybye thanks but I am pretty sure it is preinstalling by itself.  I have installed Ubuntu many times before and never experienced this
<meldown> @FlyingFoX you only need to type ruby -v in your terminal
<drPoO> xangua, mmm now that you put it like that Im not entirely sure. I think its unity+compiz?
<alankila> iksik_: all the package prerm, postrm, etc. scripts are at /var/lib/dpkg/info
<iksik_> alankila: got it, thanks ;-)
<Kruptein> sary no I didnt lol gonna check it now
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, I can move my cursor but not windows (its a separate X-screen)
<FlyingFoX> meldown: i am currently not on 12.04 so ruby -v doesn't work
<iksik_>  /var/lib/dpkg/info - ok ;-)
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, Ubuntu is designed to update to the final from the first development release so update and enjoy. :)
<frybye> Mneumonic: if you are sure about this - perhaps you should report it as a bug .. like I say there might be all sorts of consequences if it did happen the way you recon - and appart from that there are loads of linux ppl who are v e r y allergic to prop. drivers...
<sary> grnt: you mean the Built-in schemes !
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, but there should be a top-panel?
<xangua> drPoO: then you might need to install Compiz Setting Manager to configure the shorcuts
<grnt> sary: yes
<andrewaclt> Fyodorovna, so if I run dist-upgrade what happens?
<grnt> sary: you know where they are?
<alankila> iksik_: also if you have to do other changes to programs or files, you can validate the results later with program called debsums, for instance "debsums -c" can be used to check that the installed files on system match the package manifests
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | andrewaclt
<ubottu> andrewaclt: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<iksik_> alankila: it seems that it is trying to install/update some packages anyway, when i'm trying with -f install, and it fails at some debs related to gnome-session, gnome-desktop3
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt,  I just run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in one line
<Mneumonic> frybye yea that's part of the worry I guess, I know a lot of people who woudl be bothered by it.
<meldown> FlyingFoX than i can't help you, hope you find the answer quickly :)
<alankila> iksik_: I can't say anything about the failure, but if you can't install a package, you can often remove that package instead, and that sometimes helps
<frybye> Mneumonic: some wizz here can perhaps tell you where to find a log file detailing exactly what happend?
<iksik_> alankila: okay, i'll try to remove gnome :D
<sary> grnt: i can post you the cod for them .
<xangua> drPoO: but be careful with it, you don't want to move or disable some unity stuff
<FlyingFoX> meldown: i think i got it :) ubottu knows this stuff :D
<alankila> iksik_: you may want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop after doing removals, it'll bring your system somewhat back afterwards
<Fyodorovna> andrewaclt, I will say though that being backed up is your best insurance with any OS, I image al lmy installs
<grnt> sary: ok, go on
<usb333_> guys, how do i remove the nouveau drivers and install the official ones on 12.04?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, pls look at this.. http://i49.tinypic.com/adc7xw.png and http://i45.tinypic.com/wvs4dd.png
<iksik_> alankila: ok
<Mneumonic> frybye I am going to do another clean install and see what happens.  I will come back into irc once it's done, this time I'm not going to check either of the boxes.
<Mneumonic> during install
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, this is how my 2 Xscreens look
<josefig> someone can explain me why is this happening? http://pastebin.com/RyLJYc4z it says binary file and I can do a tail -n 100 file.php
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, the 1st Xscreen has two monitors
<frybye> Mneumonic: lot of effort if you need the driver anyhows...?
<ThinkT510> usb333: no need to remove the nouveau drivers when installing the nvidia ones
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: Are you in Xubuntu now?
<iksik_> alankila: hmm, wouldn't it be faster if i will try to remove and install ubuntu-desktop itself?
<ThinkT510> !nvidia | usb333
<ubottu> usb333: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alankila> iksik_: no, it doesn't actually remove the other packages
<Mneumonic> frybye mostly I am wondering if I am wrong about this and that it's not actually doing it
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, yes sir
<usb333_> thx guys
<Kircle> So I've done a fresh install of 12.04. Although I can hear sound via my headphones and monitor speakers the volume indicator in the top left appears to be mute. It won't let me adjust the volume.
<maheanuu> Could someone give me a hand with pulseaudio mic problems, I am having problems in skype for it
<node_> has anyone had a problem getting the dash/tilda/equals/plus/fn keys work after an upgrade?
<alankila> iksik_: it merely depends on the regular ubuntu stock package set, so installing that ensures that you will have a desktop ubuntu install
<Kruptein> sary where can I find the checksums?
<frybye> Mneumonic: ok - but do you really want to do a further install just because of a "gut feeling"
<ThinkT510> !md5s
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, i have tried every distro except Kubuntu.. this is the closest i have gotten to a functional system
<Mneumonic> frybye sure, Ubuntu only takes 15 minutes to install
<Mneumonic> I haven't really set up the machine yet
<sary> grnt: if you wanna use the colors that are set with the theme , just tick the box " Use colors from system theme " .. and here is the default colors " Text color: #000000 , Background color: #FFFDD .
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: I must correct myself then, Xubuntu doesn't have any panels on any screens but the main one by default. You'd have to add them manually.
<Mneumonic> so I'm not losing a lot of work or anything
<Mneumonic> plus I'd be happy to submit a report to Ubuntu if it is doing this
<sary> Kruptein: which version release is the iso image on your usb !?
<frybye> Mneumonic: well your lucky - withing some giggery-pokerey i have no grafics on starting...!
<Kruptein> sary it should be 64bit 12.04
<iksik_> alankila: ok, apt-get remove doens't work... and it fails with message that tells me about packages dependencies, and i need to run apt-get -f install uh
<frybye> e e e without...
<grnt> sary: I don't have gnome-terminal installed, I'm trying to configure urxvt to use same colors and I can't find what they are anywhere
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, i see so this is expected then.. what about the window decoration.. the first screen has blurry effects on the title bar
<iksik_> alankila: which does not work either :X
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, the second screen is clean
<Mneumonic> frybye I'll be back in 20-30 minutse and let you know if it is still happening, if it is I'll have to learn where to report a bug.
<alankila> iksik_: you can also use dpkg directly if apt-get doesn't agree to do something that must be done. dpkg is more dangerous though.
<frybye> Mneumonic: others here can help you with that then...
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: Could you perhaps install TeamViewer, so I can fiddle around a bit to detect the issue?
<iksik_> alankila: well, i think that i don't care anymore ;-D
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, oh that would be great.. one sec
<iksik_> alankila: if my data in /home are safe
<frybye> bye for now...
<ThinkT510> ThePendulum: does teamviewer work with multiple screens?
<sary> Kruptein: check the MD5SUM text file here http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<ThePendulum> ThinkT510: I think it does, otherwise I will at least be able to switch
<pavan> hello guys,
<jamiejackson> While installing a package, there was a bad checksum, and the installation died. Now I want to remove that package, but it keeps trying to download that and perform the checksum during the remove. How do I force-remove the package?
<ubuntu> Hello, freinds
<ThinkT510> ThePendulum: awesome, i never knew that, thanks for the info
<ubuntu> Can anyone help in configuring LBP2900 in ubuntu precise,
<ThePendulum> ThinkT510: I am not 100% sure though. I can't remembering TV-ing to a dual screen. But I think I remember that the person who TV'ed to my dual screens saw both my screens.
<iksik_> alankila: is it possible to remove package with all deps using dpkg?
<sary> grnt: lemme get this right , you wan to set the default gnome-terminal color schemes in urxvt !
<ThinkT510> ThePendulum: thats with version 7?
<ThePendulum> ThinkT510: Affirmative
<ThinkT510> ThePendulum: cool
<alankila> iksik_: probably dpkg -B
<pavan> when I try to connect my USB modem I get error "Error occured", but connects properly with wvdial, but wvdial isn't compatible with "Empathy", is there any work around for the problem
<pavan> on 12.04 64 bit
<ThePendulum> ThinkT510: I will find out soon enough. If I understand correctly, nishttal2 is running two screens. I will inform you on if I see either one or both screens with TV
<alankila> iksik_: there's also --force-depends which will cause dpkg to just ignore dependency issues. It's obviously dangerous if you target some critical system package with this option enabled.
<ubuntu> Anyone knows how to configure LBP2900 in ubuntu 12.04 , Please help
<grnt> sary: yes, i need default color values to enter in urxvt config
<grnt> *to enter them
<ubuntu> Hello, ubottu
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, still installing TEamViewer
<saml> hey, can I uninstall pulse?
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: Could take a while
<ubuntu> Earlier my nick name was 'shankara'. I am using 12.04 now
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: How's your internet connection?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, 100Gig
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, :)
<sary> grnt: just a moment ..
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: I guess TV won't be such a problem then :P
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, whats that?
<Kruptein> sary yeah checksum matches
<sary> ubuntu: can you nick to shankara with /nick shankara :)
<sary> Kruptein: Great.
<iksik_> oh damn :(
<Kruptein> sary don't know :p it would be better if it didn't then I just had a wrong file
<ubuntu> I forgot the password.
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: TV = TeamViewer
<iksik_> alankila: if i need to remove each package by hand it will kill me - and my hand, there is A LOT of dependencies ;/
<iksik_> damn ;/
<loganrun> does anyone know how to install gnome extensions from https://extensions.gnome.org
<DarkAceZ> Ahhhh!! Where does the minimized stuff go on Unity when it's not on your toolbar??
<sary> grnt: how is the color values disaply in urxvt !
<ThinkT510> DarkAceZ: try alt-tab
<Kruptein> DarkAceZ: do you use gnome 3.2?
<grnt> sary: hex
<iksik_> hm, what about warning about packages that can't be verified? how can i deal with it?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, just got this error...
<grnt> sary: there should be 16 colors in total
<alankila> saml: "apt-cache rdepends libpulse0" will be uninstalled if you try. There's thing like gnome-settings-daemon in there, so I'm not very hopeful
<armink> loganrun: there should be a on/off-switch on the website, iirc
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, Processing triggers for libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386 ...dpkg: error processing /tmp/teamviewer_linux_x64.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory. Errors were encountered while processing
<saml> yah
<DarkAceZ> Kruptein: Using Unity
<sary> ubuntu: /join #freenode and ask for a password reset :)
<DarkAceZ> ThinkT510: Nope
<DarkAceZ> Didn;t work
<grnt> sary: 12 not counting background, foreground and their shades
<Fyodorovna> DarkAceZ, like what apps?
<DarkAceZ> Well, XChat was one
<aaron_c> hi, i'm trying to enable dual monitors on ubuntu 10.04, but every time i try to unclick "same image in all monitors" and click apply it tells me to "log out and log back in", but that doesn't help.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<NoobTux> need to know if it's safe to make my ubuntu 10.04 my server for my wordpress? or it is suicide!?
<Kruptein> DarkAceZ: I think those extensions are gnome shell only
<sary> grnt: right , you mean the Color palette ..
<DarkAceZ> Osh...
<DarkAceZ> No way to get to them?
<grnt> sary: ye, you can also drop rgb values if color picker doesn't show hex
<Kruptein> DarkAceZ:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/gnome-shell-extensions-site-enters-alpha-makes-adding-extra-features-easy/
<Fyodorovna> DarkAceZ, are you running unity without any tweaks in compiz, a reset of unity to the install state might help.
<Kruptein> DarkAceZ: no unity
<balakrish> hi my skype crashes after the upgrade to 12.04
<balakrish> can you help me with this?
<loganrun> armink, got it thanks
<Fyodorovna> DarkAceZ, you can reset unity with alt-f2 then type in unity --reset
<aaas> there's no program that will show the amount of bandwidth running through a particular port is there?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, trying to install again
<balakrish> also i find many stuff in ubuntu 12.04 aren't stable.. please help me.
<DarkAceZ> Awesome!!
<alankila> aaas: there is iotop, it's sorta like that
<DarkAceZ> Fyodorovna: That worked wonderfully!
<balakrish> i use ubuntu 12.04 with gnome
<kapz> how do I enable Fn+F6(toggle touchpad) key on my lenovo laptop, am using ubuntu 12.04
<tomcheng76> anyone tried gnome shell in vmware? is it working?
<Fyodorovna> balakrish, you need to be specific in the form of questions.
<ThinkT510> aaas: through a particular port? not sure, but i use conky to monitor upload and downloads
<alankila> aaas: excuse me, iftop
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: That's a bummer. I hope the second time will work
<ubuntu> Hello
<ekoffel> Can some explain how iptables work
<Kruptein> stop saying hello ubuntu :p
<ubuntu> :(, I could not log in to shankara.
<Fyodorovna> DarkAceZ, coolist trick eh. :)
<DarkAceZ> :P
<ubuntu> sorry, dear friends.
<lauratika> rhythmbox wont show icon in unity panel does any one has the sam issue...
<Fyodorovna> ubuntu, you are absolved my son.
<Kruptein> aren't you spammed like *** ubuntu? :p
<aaas> alankila thats more for disck io not network
<kapz> lauratika, its merged with sound icon...
<DarkAceZ> Unity and Gnome 3 sucks
<DarkAceZ> Bai
<cheater__> hi
<ubuntu> Can anyone help me  in configuring LBP2900 in ubuntu 12.04
<ekoffel> This what i am tring to do is a dhcp server with internet access
<alankila> ekoffel: not explainable just like that. Internalize this flowchart: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/File:Iptables.gif
<sary> grnt: i can see the color name as #FFFDD .. is that what you're looking for !
<alankila> aaas: yes, sorry, meant iftop
<grnt> sary: yes, this should work
<cheater__> i just apt-get dist-upgrade'd my 12.04 and it won't boot, the kernel can't mount the root partition, is that a known issue?
<lauratika> but can i have it show on the panel
<sary> grnt: the first color is black with color name #2E3436 .
<aaas> alankila that looks nice..not really ports, but nice to know
<Fyodorovna> cheater__, what ido you see at the boot in errors exactly?
<alankila> aaas: yes, it's more like 1 port at a time I guess
<ThePendulum> ThinkT510: Logged into nishttal2's computer now, and I see both screens :)
<Fyodorovna> s/ido/do
<ThinkT510> ThePendulum: awesome
<anathema_> hi guys i want just to ask if the default boot screen on 12.04 is just a purple screen or I have graphic issues
<ejcweb> I'm preparing to do a fresh install of 12.04. I've backed up /home/username, are there any other folders I should backup?
<cheater__> Fyodorovna: let me boot up, but it was something about unrecognized master block
<ekoffel> Is there a easy way to do what need to do?
<grnt> sary: just put them all in txt and on pastebin
<cheater__> Fyodorovna: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<grnt> sary: like, black: <value1>, <value2>; red: <v1>, <v2>; etc
<cheater__> Fyodorovna: the next line says Pid: 1. comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.2.05245generic #37-Ubuntu
<cheater__> Fyodorovna: then there's the Call Trace printed out.
<ThinkT510> ejcweb: i usually use a seperate storage partition
<savid> How do I abort a file copy operation?  I'm hitting the red "X" but nothing's happening.
<ubuntu> Bye, take care all
<Fyodorovna> cheater__, cool keep that info available, I'm probably not your best help here but I suspect you will get some who are.
<savid> Oh, nm.  There was a dialog I wasn't seeing.
<aaron_c> hi, i'm trying to add a second monitor to ubuntu 10.04, but every time i uncheck "same image in all monitors" i get a popup saying "please log out and log back in again", but that and restarting doesn't fix the issue.  does anyone know how i can fix this?
<Night_Elf> ejcweb: If you only need the documents and files of the user, that is all you need. If you need the installed software of the 'old' system too, you should generate a list of the installed software and use that to reinstall the same on the 'new' system.
<cheater__> aaron_c: maybe you need to save something?
<cheater__> aaron_c: just a hunch..
<aaron_c> cheater__: sorry, i'm not following.  what would i need to save?
<cheater__> the preference.
<aaron_c> cheater__: i see.  how do i save though? i only see apply and close
<Mneumonic> frybye are you still here?
<cheater__> try "apply" then.
<ejcweb> Night_Elf: Yes, I've done dpkg --get-selections to get a package list, which I guess should do the trick?
<aaron_c> cheater__: and when i click apply it givs me the error message
<cheater__> k
<cheater__> no idea then, broken X config? try removing that (?)
<Night_Elf> ejcweb: yes.
<intore> hi, do you know to run a command using a user without password? this user is a process
<theadmin> intore: sudo -u username command
<Zzarkc> Hello. So I was recently attempting to update to 12.04, and while I was doing so, my computer crashed. When I restarted, it wasn't allowing me to complete the boot process. I have an 11.10 install cd that I can boot from, but I was wondering how I might save my information, such as my installed programs, my software sources, and information on my /home. I did separate my /home partition, but I don't know how to make the new installation
<Zzarkc> "find it" without overwriting it. Thanks!
<cheater__> Zzarkc: what are you seeing? i'm also unable to boot after an upgrade
<cheater__> Zzarkc: my pc says it's unable to mount root
<theadmin> Zzarkc: Just point /home to that partition during the install, without formatting it
<Darael> Zzarkc: There's a manual partitioning option, almost certainly.  At that stage, choose not to format the partition chosen for /home, and it should be fine.
<anathema_> is there any fix for the ugly plymouth for 12.04?
<sary> grnt: and the other as follow : palette color 2 : #CC0000 , palette color 3 : #4E9A06 , palette color 4 #C4A000 , palette color 5 #3465A4 , palette color 6 #7550B , palette color 7 #06989A , palette color 8 #D3D7CF , palette color 9 #555753 , palette color 10 #EF2929 , palette color 11 #8AE234 , palette color 12 #FCE94F , palette color 13 #729FCF , palette color 14 #AD7FA8 , palette color 15 #34E2E2 , palette color 16 #EEEEEC .
<Zzarkc> cheater__: I'm fairly certain it's from an incomplete upgrade. It crashed in the middle of it. I get sent to a command line because I believe it can't find a c library that was being replaced/updated.
<cheater__> ah ok
<Darael> anathema_: I believe there are a whole series of plymouth-theme-* packages.  Have a look.
<grnt> sary: Thanks!
<grnt> sary: Will try them now...
<Zzarkc> Darael: theadmin: Is there any way I can get a list of my installed programs? I'm assuming I'll have to reset up my emacs again...
<theadmin> Zzarkc: dpkg --get-selections I suppose.
<cheater__> you can look inside your apt cache for packages.
<cheater__> theadmin: he can't boot.
<intore> theadmin, thanks a lot, really!
<theadmin> cheater__: Well, that's never a problem, you can chroot to a unbootable machine
<Night_Elf> Zzarkc: You can try to start with a liveCD and then chroot in the 'old' system. There you might do a "dpkg --get-selections" and see what that brings.
<alankila> Zzarkc: you might get it repaired just by writing "dpkg --configure -a" on recovery shell, if that works, and then just restart the upgrade
<theadmin> Err, unbootable OS
<cheater__> Zzarkc: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<anathema_> Darael i dont need now a theme, i want just to fix it because I get an ugly broken just purple screen
<alankila> one of the nasty things of the debian-style package management is that everything is half-configured for the longest time because it likes to unpack replacing archives first and then configure them later. That's unfortunately very fragile and if it crashes before the configuring, the system is so broken it won't even boot.
<ekoffel> Is there a easy way to setup a dhcp server with internet access. Like a live cd
<alankila> and that command finishes the half-ready configuring and often puts the system back into working state
<Darael> Zzarkc: Note that /var/cache/apt/archives only contains a subset of installed packages - just the ones downloaded since the last clean.
<Zzarkc> alankila: Would that be the recovery option at the boot menu from GRUB, or would I do that form a live CD?
<alankila> Zzarkc: the grub recovery, if it works that well, is what you want to try
<sary> grnt: You're most welcome.
<wfwgwrh> vig
<vicx> hey
<vicx> ...
<Darael> Zzarkc: One would use a live CD (or better yet, alternate with the "Recover a broken system" option) and chroot if the recovery-mode didn't work.
<Darael> Zzarkc: In that case, though, make sure the CD is the same architecture as the system in need of rescue.
<Zzarkc> Darael: Where is the "Recover a broken system" option?
<Darael> Zzarkc: It was in at least some versions of the Alternate CD.  Possibly after loading expert mode?  I forget exactly.
<shadowspell> how i can install python-tk package ?
<thechef> How can I delete shortcuts in the panel in gnome classic?
<Zzarkc> Darael: Alright. I thought there was that option too, but last night I couldn't find it when I tried.
<yeats> !info python-tk
<ubottu> python-tk (source: python-stdlib-extensions): Tkinter - Writing Tk applications with Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 26 kB, installed size 108 kB
<kapz> how the hell am i supposed to enable Fn+F6 key combo?????
<Night_Elf> shadowspell: sudo apt-get install python-tk
<yeats> shadowspell: does 'sudo apt-get install python-tk' not work?
<nishttal2> ThePendulum++
<alankila> kapz: random guess: maybe it's acpid that sees those requests. Check if you have it installed. If not, sorry for the noise.
<ThePendulum> :)
<thechef> I messed up my shortcuts. I want to delete some, but I can't figure out how.
<Fyodorovna> thechef, can you be a little more descriptive as in what shortcuts.
<alankila> acpid is kinda important because it's the thing that hears the power button press for instance, so you generally want that running. For virtual machines, it's what allows the host to shut the system down. It might have other responsibilities, like reacting to those Fn+something keys
<ThePendulum> Fyodorovna, thechef: I guess shortcuts in Nautilus, in the left sidebar?
<Dr_willis> thechef,  i think its ctrl-rightclick or alt-rightclick..
<thechef> Fyodorovna, the top ones in gnome classic in Ubuntu 12.04, the top panel
<ThePendulum> I am mistaken, sorry
<sary> Kruptein: don't give up on me now :(
<robgraves1> =-O
<thechef> Dr_willis, doesn't help - with Alt it does nothing, with Ctrl it does the same as normal right click which is "Starten" und "Eigenschaften"
<Fyodorovna> thechef, I think Dr_willis is correct here.
<trism> thechef: occasionally (if you are using compiz) alt+super+right click
<thechef> trism. Thanks, that helped!
<Dr_willis> alt-super-duper-ultimate-combo-uno-stand-on-your-head-click
<grnt> sary: thanks again, I entered them and they seem to match what of gnome
<kapz> alankila, thanks, I checked it's already installed...hey when I first installed ubuntu 12.04 that combo worked! now after updates it doesnt...strange
<pyboy> Thechef:go to the any  panel whre the shortcut is  and press alt and right click on the shortcut and there  should be an option to remove the shortcut
<trism> Dr_willis: only as a last resort
<pyboy> Thechef:go to  any  panel whre the shortcut is  and press alt and right click on the shortcut and there  should be an option to remove the shortcut
<Fyodorovna> Dr_willis, don't forget to click your heels and chant this is not kansas any more. :)
<alankila> kapz: yeh, unfortunately I don't know anything about this.
<thechef> pyboy, thanks trisms suggestion worked already
<pyboy> thechef: sorry ignore the fir
<thechef> Then: I want to create a shortcut to Libre Office Calc on the desktop. When I Drag & Drop the Icon from the menu, it creates a Shortcut without icon and when I click on that shortcut it suggests me to delete the shortcut for not being a valid one.
<kapz> Anyone knows? ????
<grnt> People, what's a quick irc command to check if %username% is in room?
<pyboy> thechef: ok glad you got your problem fixed
<ThinkT510> grnt: try tab completing the nick
<grnt> ThinkT510: ah, sure, lol :-p
<Night_Elf> graft: lol. you can try type the first 2 or three letters of the username and press TAB several times to see what comes out.
<aboudreault> hey, in the ubuntuone client, how can I select a new directory to sync/
<aboudreault> ?
<Fyodorovna> thechef, says 11.10 but works in precise as well. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<grnt> I got joined/left notifications dissabled so this will be very handy
<Night_Elf> graft: sorry. that was for grnt
<Fyodorovna> thechef, you can click on the icon in the launcher set up and chose a icon as well.
<Zzarkc> Alright, So I have access to the hard drive, but I'm not sure how to use chroot to retrieve my package list and the like.
<Fyodorovna> s/chose/choose
<Galaxor> Hi.  I've unlocked my gpg keychain using the pinentry.  How do I lock it again?
<sary> grnt: Good to know :)
<Galaxor> (it doesn't seem to time out.  My gpg stuff can all be decrypted without a password until I log out)
<Darael> Galaxor: Logging out will do it.
<Darael> Galaxor: It's possible to stop the agent, but I forget how.
<Galaxor> Darael: Is it polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 ?
<Darael> Galaxor: I wouldn't have /guessed/ so - I didn't think polkit dealt with the user's gpg keys.
<Darael> Galaxor: I was about to suggest that it was gpg-agent, but then I remembered that's only running because I have gpg2 installed...
<jtoy> hi
<jtoy> is it possible to enlarge the swap space on a live machine?
<ThinkT510> jtoy: first swapoff then you can edit the size
<Galaxor> Darael: Yeah, this polkit daemon was the only thing I could find in the process list that had the word 'agent' in it.
<beandog> jtoy: yah, but not with modifying partitions
<beandog> jtoy: you'd have to make a swap file and use that
<kelvinella> hi anyone knows which browser supports adblocking in ipad?
<grnt> People, yo do already know Left 4 Dead 2 is being ported to Linux? :-) Natively
<ThinkT510> kelvinella: this is ubuntu support
<Galaxor> Darael: (also ssh-agent, but that is probably unrelated)
<Darael> Galaxor: ssh-agent /is/ unrelated.  gpg-agent, were it running, would subsume its capabilities, but that's irrelevant.  Tried running fuser on the keys?
<beandog> jtoy: here's an example if you wanted 512MB more: dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swapfile; mkswap /var/swapfile; swapon -a
<beandog> jtoy: I can't say I recommend it though
<beandog> whoops
<jtoy> beandog: why ,what is wrong?
<beandog> jtoy: dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/swapfile bs=1024 count=512
<thechef> Fyodorovna, i just copied the .desktop-files from /usr/lib/libreoffice... made them executable. That works for me.
<beandog> jtoy: because if you're using swap, that's bad.
<jtoy> beandog: yeah, its hadoop being shitty, i have to
<Darael> !ohmy | jtoy
<ubottu> jtoy: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Fyodorovna> thechef, cool the desktop needs this to have process to show stuff.
<pyboy> does anybody use lynx the web  broswer
<Galaxor> Darael: According to fuser, nobody is holding those files open.
<Darael> Galaxor: I suspected that might be the case.  It was worth a try.
<Corey> pyboy: Occasionally.
<Darael> Galaxor: gnome-keyring-daemon?
<Darael> Galaxor: I think it might handle GPG keys as well.
<GeminiDomino> Is there any way to install 12.04 server without installing any UI at all, or does it have to be removed after the fact?
<jtoy> Darael I love unicorns
<MonkeyDust> GeminiDomino  server has no GUI by default
<ThinkT510> GeminiDomino: 12.04 server doesn't come with a gui
<aleprovencio> hello guys, is there a workaround to make unity accept c-m as an enter key, as seen on an emacs key theme?
<GeminiDomino> For some reason, the 64-bit server alternate disc does... should I report that as a bug?
<Galaxor> Darael: Aha.  I killed it, and now I can't do pinentry anymore.  I have to type the password each time.  That's pretty much what I want.  Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> GeminiDomino  sounds more like a wrong cd
<ThinkT510> GeminiDomino: server alternate?
<GeminiDomino> err
<GeminiDomino> alternate
<Darael> jtoy: This has what to do with anything?
<pyboy> Corey: do you know how i can acces my gmail account to read my emails  on lynx
<aaron_c> hi, i've discovered that i can only position my external monitor above or below my laptop monitor.  if i try to position it to the left or right, i get a "please log out and log back in" error, which doesnt do anything.  i'm using gnome-display-properties.  does anyone know what my problem might be?
<GeminiDomino> I need the LVM/Raid support of the alternate, but no UI
<wikilib> LOL!
<wikilib> ¡™
<ThinkT510> GeminiDomino: theres desktop, alternate and server, sounds like you got alternate instead of server
<foobArrr> my .xsession-errors is 705M large and filled with binary data. how does that happen?
<GeminiDomino> ThinkT510: Yes, that's  what I did. So I guess my proper question would be "is there any way to install from the alternate CD without a UI" or a way to install server with LVM/Raid?
<fastjoe> haha, got alternate instead of desktop, took one day to understand why livecd is not working
<ThinkT510> GeminiDomino: i'm not sure sorry
<ThinkT510> GeminiDomino: doesn't the server cd come with raid/lvm?
<GeminiDomino> ThinkT510: I'm not sure. The "readme" (http://mirror.symnds.com/distributions/ubuntu-releases/precise/) says I need alternate for it... I guess I'll grab the server ISO and check.
<GeminiDomino> Seems a rather large oversight if it doesn't, IMO.
<GeminiDomino> But it's been a long time since I had to make the 10.04 discs I've been using since then. :)
<jsebean> hey Cmarenburg
<Cmarenburg> sebean
<ejcwebs> On the 12.04 install disk I've got the option to upgrade from 10.10, or do a fresh install. I've got my home folder backed up. Is doing a clean install better?
<Cmarenburg> Hey Jse
<ckb> hi guys, is there a way I can install ffmpeg 0.10.2 on ubuntu without compiling it from source?
<jsebean> Cmarenburg: Post your problem here and if someone knows the answer, they'll help
<Cmarenburg> ok
<HoNgOuRu> hi, where does ubuntu 11.10 checks for session managers ? ~/.Xsession ?  ~/.xinit ????
 * ThinkT510 dislikes how outdated the ubuntu wiki gets
<Cmarenburg> Ok  so when i try to do a dual boot i click the 'run aside'  button and then ubuntu shuts down and just restars HP pavilion dv6 is my computer
<jn_> Anyone know how to fix this error : Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge" ?
<jsebean> Cmarenburg: you could try to manually partition it?
<greenit> help! i wanted to update my computer, but it writes "ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/arial32.exe", but there is no network-traffic.... its there for more than 20 minutes now...
<greenit> i mean update from 11.10 to 12.04
<jsebean> greenit: You running something in terminal?
<jsebean> greenit: oh
<apavlov> Hey folks. Installed 12.04 on a desktop with NV Geforce 7600GT (drivers from nvidia.com installed, using their .sh installer), and during the package installation there were lots of messages stating that there were lots of previous-version packages were held due to some broken packages (the terminal window is 2 lines high - it's ridiculous). Now, after the first reboot I'm seeing the "Frequency out of range" on my monitor. Any ideas how to fix the resoluti
<ThinkT510> apavlov: any reason you aren't using the nvidia drivers from ubuntu repos?
<MonkeyDust> greenit  exe is for windows, any reason you need that?
<apavlov> ThinkT510: seem to have had some performance issues a while ago (forgot to say that I'm upgrading 10.04 LTS) - used them from the Hardy times
<minimec> apavlov: if the nvidia driver was not installed correctly, a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should give you back the 'nouveau' driver probably.
<greenit> MonkeyDust, i think it is installed for wine
<node_> you know if you choose encrypt home drive it tells yousave this long password, how do i get that long password again so i can write it down?
<apavlov> minimec: did that upon booting from a live 12.04 USB stick - is that enough? I can't seem to boot grub with the proper monitor frequency, too
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: thats the ttf installer for the ms ttfs
<MonkeyDust> ah wine
<node_> its not the password you set its soem special one, but it says if you don't save it now, you can see again by running some other command i don't know what command that is
<minimec> apavlov: What? grub runs on the framebuffer. So no nvidia driver involved there. MAybe 'auto adjust' the screen when grub starts.
<apavlov> minimec: hmm, maybe I held down the wrong Shift?.. let me try
<Joe_CoT> hey, Unity seems to add this really weird keyboard shortcut (control + alt + numpad) which changes the size of windows. I had switching workspaces to that, so it's really annoying. any idea how to disable that behavior?
<Darael> Joe_CoT: Install the compizconfi-settings-manager package, run ccsm, disable the Grid plugin IIRC.
<Darael> Joe_CoT: It will be necessary to configure the workspace switching in CCSM, too.
<Joe_CoT> cool, thanks!
<greenit> the updater still does nothing anymore... what shall i do? when i press crtl-c it asks if i want to cancel... however, when i press yes, it does nothing, help :S
<MonkeyDust> Joe_CoT  press the "win-key" for some seconds, a window with shortcut keys will pop up
<tfitts_home> should i be able to upgrade my 10.04 server to 12.04 from the command line?  It says no upgrade found when I try.  I found a guide and it upgraded me to 10.10
<Daghdha> What is the top most bar on the ubuntu desktop called? The one with minimize/maximize/close on the left and some other stoff including username on the right.
<Daghdha> In 12.04
<L3top> tfitts_home you have to do upgrade with the -d switch until a point release is out.
<Joe_CoT> Darael, that worked, thanks!
<L3top> greenit msttcorefonts is a perpetual pain...
<Darael> Joe_CoT: Glad to hear it.  Try exploring ccsm, too - compiz has all sorts of [nifty|annoying] (delete as appropriate) features.
<Joe_CoT> yeah
<greenit> L3top, what shall i do?
<Joe_CoT> though I just had Unity/compiz flat out die entirely and restart, not a good introduction
<alankila> at least it restarted...
<Joe_CoT> haha
<Joe_CoT> and randomly the launcher panel will decide it refuses to display
<node_> ///
<L3top> greenit: one second
<Daghdha> How do i change the text color in the top bad?
<pyboy> compiz is fucked up it has never worked on my laptop i dont know why, dont enable the desktop cube
<OfficeITGuy149> Hello #Ubuntu! I have a Lenovo U300s and the trackpad isn't so great while running Ubuntu. I think multitouch isn't working. Can someone refer me to some documentation on how to fix this? And help me define what "multitouch" really is?
<L3top> greenit: can you apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<ThinkT510> pyboy: i'm pretty sure unity breaks if you try the cube
<greenit> L3top, i started the graphical update... shall i stop it?
<L3top> No
<L3top> let it do what it does, then try that
<greenit> L3top, thats the problem, it does nothing...
<L3top> greenit: do you have internet still?
<L3top> greenit: ping -c 2 google.com
<greenit> L3top, erm... i am chatting in this irc with you, so yes^^
<L3top> lol... ok
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: when you tap on the tab with two fingers, would you get a context menu?
<L3top> greenit: for sake of clarity, often people who come here with problems are on a different machine.
<greenit> L3top, k^^
<pyboy> ThinkT510: yes and for some gay reason i cant have wobbly windows when i enable it,it disables the unity dock, which i never use
<L3top> greenit: my question was not is there an active internet connection at the spot, but if the machine in question could still access it
<OfficeITGuy149> The tab? If I click with two fingers, a 'right click' is performed
<greenit> L3top, yep
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: Ok. That is good sign. ;) That is multitouch...
<ThinkT510> pyboy: there is a lot of things in compiz that can break unity (hence why it is not recommended to use ccsm)
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: So what exactly is the problem?
<L3top> If you stop the non-functioning installer and in a terminal type sudo dpkg --configure -a   does that do anything?
<OfficeITGuy149> If I try to move a window by pressing the trackpad down, then dragging with another finger, I get a right click. If I hold the button down with a pencil, then drag with a finger, the window moves.
<ciscophoneguy> What's the official fix for blue people when running flash on 12.04 x64?
<greenit> L3top, if you say me how i can stop the installer... shall i kill it? there is no "x" to close it
<OfficeITGuy149> it doesn't seem to be able to know what to do with two fingers on the trackpad at once
 * L3top thought you had stopped it before greenit
<ThinkT510> ciscophoneguy: do you have hardware acceleration?
<greenit> L3top, nope, still active^^
<ciscophoneguy> yes
<greenit> L3top, but it does not do anything
<ThinkT510> ciscophoneguy: try turning it off
<Daghdha> How does one change window color and text colors in unity 2d ?
<ciscophoneguy> Can't, It does not allow me to. Locks
<OfficeITGuy149> I think the solution has something to do with a xorg.conf document and the EmulateTwoFingerMinZ and EmulateTwoFingerMinW options, but I'm unsure where this file is located
<minimec> ok. I think I see now. You don't have any mouse buttons anymore on that computer. Only that trackpad. Is that correct?
<ciscophoneguy> ThinkT510: Is there another way to disable?
<td123> does ubuntu have a python2 symlink?
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: ok. I think I see now. You don't have any mouse buttons anymore on that computer. Only that trackpad. Is that correct?
<Darael> OfficeITGuy149: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11, if that helps.
<td123> ie, can you run python2 in a terminal?
<ThinkT510> OfficeITGuy149: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (it is usually dynamically loaded so that file may not exist)
<ThinkT510> ciscophoneguy: not sure sorry, i've never had the problem (just seen others with it)
<greenit> L3top, is this the process i shall kill? "/usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 18 --configure libexpat1 libfreetype6 ttf-dejavu-core fontconfig-config libfontconfig1 libpixman-....."
<MirkoKa> td123: if python2 is installed, then yes, there should be a /usr/bin/python2 symlink
<Psi-Jack> Alright. Sun Java 6 in Ubuntu 12.04 installation procedures anyone?
<ciscophoneguy> Anyone know what the fix is for smurf people running flash on 12.04 x64?
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: When you double-tap with one finger on a folder and stay with the finger on the pad on the second tap, can you move the object then?
<L3top> wow... yeah... that would be the one... I was trying to figure out the best way...
<td123> MirkoKa: cool, thank you
<L3top> greenit: I was trying to see what you should be grepping... clearly you were quicker on the draw
<greenit> L3top, hm... interesting... now the installer does something... it wrote that it can't install this and well, now it seems like it installs everything else^^
<ciscophoneguy> What's the official fix for flash tint problem on 12.04 x64? I'm can't disable hardware acceleration, Anyone know of another way to do it aside from the Adobe settings screen?
<L3top> greenit:  when finishes, do try and fix that upgrade again... I expect there may be some dpkg failure before it is all said and done, so stick around.
<Ben64> ciscophoneguy: why can't you disable hardware acceleration
<greenit> L3top, k :)
<matt_> Question about the old image viewer xv on Ubuntu 11 -- patches work for Ubuntu 10, will not compile now
<ciscophoneguy> Ben64: It does not allow me to. The settings window comes up but it does not respond to any clicks
<xbb> I am using Gnome Desktop in Ubuntu 12.04, in pre 12.04 releases I could hide top and bottom panels, can I do this in my current setup?
<xbb> sorry..
<xbb> In pre 12.04 release I can hide top/bottom panels. Can I do this in 12.04 running Gnome Desktop?
<Ben64> ciscophoneguy: well thats the fix
<pyboy> xbb:yes you should be able to  press alt and right click on the panel
<ciscophoneguy> Ben64: I found that on the boards but I'm unable to disable it. Others were having the same issue when trying to disable
<ciscophoneguy> Does Flash have a config file I can modify to disable Hardware Acceleration?
<Dreamer3> trying to write my own upstart… is there any way to get visibility into what is going wrong?
<xbb> pyboy, pressed r-click + alt nothing happens. Should I enable this somewhere?
<Dreamer3> the log file just indicates the error code
<Dreamer3> can i get the error output or similiar?
<xbb> pyboy, alt+r-click rather
<SallyD> hey
<xbb> with alt+left click I can move the panels
<ThinkT510> ciscophoneguy: where is the settings screen? is it when you rightclick a flash vid?
<ThinkT510> just missed him
<xv_image_viewer> Looking for help compiling the old xv image viewer on Ubuntu 11 or 12 -- anyone got it to work ?  It works on 10 with the patches available on the web.
<dwkoste> ga.... i tried to upgrade ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04... it now hangs at the start up screen.... my machine is dual boot and I am able to boot into an old 11.04 instance of ubuntu... and can mount the new version that resides on same hard drive.... what is the easiest way to fix the new version from the old?
<greenit> L3top, it said update completed, but errors occured... nothing else... dpkg --configure -a does nothing
<MirkoKa> xv_image_viewer: can't help with 11 or 12 yet, but for others, please post the make output (ie. the compile error) on pastebin
<L3top> sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade     greenit
<pyboy> xbb:i said alt and right click
<apavlov> minimec: thanks for your help, it was actually grub hanging on its prompt, waiting for a single Enter keypress :) Auto-adjusting my monitor at this point looked like it was going to burn down, but at least I saw what was supposed to be displayed on the screen.
<xv_image_viewer> Thanks Mirkoka, where do I post the link to the pastebin ?
<MirkoKa> xv_image_viewer: here ;)
<esak> i install ubuntu 12.04 . when is runnig for login. wirte" waiting for configure network". how sole this problem ??
<xbb> pyboy, yes, alt + right click that's what I did
<silversword411> New question: I'm wondering if in the last 7-10 days the download size for 10.04.4 LTS sudo apt-get update has increased in size.....by a major amount. I see it's around a 13-15MB download now, and if that's running on 30+ servers every 60 mins I'm seeing a major bandwidth spike that was never there before 4/24/2012 (a week ago). Can anyone help?
<greenit> L3top, updated 1 package, but no ms-ttf-thingy
<Daghdha> How does one get an application window in unity from one virtual desktop to another virtual desktop?
<dwkoste> ga.... i tried to upgrade ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04... it now hangs at the start up screen.... my machine is dual boot and I am able to boot into an old 11.04 instance of ubuntu... and can mount the new version that resides on same hard drive.... what is the easiest way to fix the new version from the old?
<L3top> greenit sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<MirkoKa> Dreamer3: not sure, but you could try to log yourself with the logger command, see "man logger"
<Joe_CoT> unity/compiz isn't as buggy as it used to be, but it's still buggy. my menus have disappeared. even when the window isn't maximized
<L3top> I am curious about the rest of those libs as well
<minimec> apavlov: no problem. Again if you 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', the broken nvidia driver on your USB stick will be disabled, probably.
<gimpy49> I just installed 12.04 on a laptop, it showed my wireless card during the install, I have a wlan0 interface but Network Manager shows me nothing for wireless.  Where can I look to fix it?
<Dreamer3> MirkoKa: it's the exec that's failing
<xbb> Daghdha, right click -> move to another workspace
<L3top> greenit: If I know msttcorefonts it will tell you it is already at its newest version... so you might have to throw a --reinstall in there
<OfficeITGuy149> minimec: I can move windows and other objects with double-tap and one finger. I cannot move objects or windows if I click the trackpad down with my thumb and drag with my finger.
<Daghdha> in 10.x i could just drag it around in the tiny virtual desktop preview
<silversword411> Has anyone else seen a major bandwidth increase on running sudo apt-get update lately?
<Fyodorovna> gimpy49, you might look in additional drivers to see if anything is available.
<MirkoKa> Dreamer3: see if his helps you: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<NFisher> Hi there! is there a possibility to have truly separated workspaces in ubuntu lucid using compiz?! I wanted to have several workspace on which i could put desktop-symbols for each one individually..?
<NFisher> i.e. when i have a symbol on my workspace 1 i want it not to appear on workspaces 2-4..
<pyboy> silversword411: no
<OfficeITGuy149> Thanks so much for your help, by the way. This problem is for an executive and not having a solution is killing my productivity
<silversword411> Pyboy: how big a download do you have when you run a sudo apt-get update?
<Dreamer3> >> /tmp/upstart.log 2>&1 may help
<Dreamer3> trying
<pyboy> silv
<gimpy49> Fyodorovna: I don't think it's a driver issue.  The system sees the interface just fine.  If I hit the wireless button it logs that it is bringing the itnerface up but disconnected.
<Daghdha> i see xbb. So that does not work for maximized application windows?
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: Ok. So there might be the possibility to 'create' a button area for left- and right- click. Open a console and type synclient once. You should see a config for your pad.
<greenit> L3top, thx, reinstalled it, i hope it works... one last question: i am simularity updating my server, i am connected via ssh, can i log back in to the server when i restart now?
<Dreamer3> ingo :)
<silversword411> I'm Seeing: Fetched 13.1MB in 17s (736kB/s) Reading package lists... Done
<Dreamer3> MirkoKa: thanks!
<OfficeITGuy149> I see some options, including "-l list current user settings"
<L3top> should be able to... I would exit the session before rebooting though.
<OfficeITGuy149> is that what you mean?
<Daghdha> The old way of virtual desktop preview was infinitely better :/
<error1_> I installed the new ubuntu, in the installation disk three was 3d support, but now that its installed unity 3d will give a black screen and gnome shell crashes before it starts
<MirkoKa> NFisher: yes, compiz implements both viewports and workspaces. with the cube you would have one cube for each workspace. see CCSM -> General Options -> Desktop Size and look for the keycombos to change cubes/wiorkspaces
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: You can maybe adjust the options AreaBottomEdge, the RightButton- stuff ans so on.
<error1_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430/integrated/SSE2
<pyboy> silversword411: my internet is crap  even  i have no problems  doing a sudo apt-get update
<xbb> Daghdha, it should, but in Chrome for example I need to enable system titles and borders by right clicking on space next to tab to enable title bar to bring up workspace move menu
<OfficeITGuy149> How do I make adjustments to these settings?
<OfficeITGuy149> Is it a .conf file somewhere?
<esak> i install ubuntu 12.04 . when is runnig for login. wirte" waiting for configure network". how sole this problem ??
<Robert_____> I just upgraded ubuntu to 12.04 from 11.10 and I now get a vga mode not support error on my monitor how do I get to grub
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man1/synclient.1.html$
<NFisher> MirkoKa, thats cool, bt id rather prefer to use Desktop-Wall instead of cubes for i sometimes need to have an overview over my all Workspaces at once..
<L3top> error1_: did you install a proprietary driver?
<Starminn> What's with windows in Ubuntu 12.04 w/ Unity not respecting their workspaces? If I'm on a workspace and switch to another application, instead of switching to the workspace, the system moves the window to show about 1/4th of it on the current one.
<Dreamer3> hmmmm
<L3top> error1_: can you give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<pyboy> Robert_____:keep tapping the tab key on startup that is what i did
<Fyodorovna> Robert_____, holding the shift down after the bios on a single install should have grub show.
<Robert_____> I tried that and also tried tapping the esc key
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: for example: synclient AreaBottomEdge=3500 (value) may be different on your device). That would shrink the bottom edge of your pad, so the 'moving' surface would be smaller.
<silversword411> Someone running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, can you run a sudo apt-get update and let me know how much data is downloaded?
<DarkSector> If I were to upgrade to anything beyond 11.10 can I retain my Gnome Classic or Gnome 2 interface?
<DarkSector> I just hate unity
<DarkSector> and if I can, how?
<nperry> DarkSector, yes you can.
<Fyodorovna> DarkSector, classic yes
<MirkoKa> NFisher: could still be the same, unfortunately, I can't find the keyboard settings for switching desktops anymore, so can't test ATM
<MirkoKa> NFisher: s/could/should/
<DarkSector> is there an option that it asks for or do I need to download extra packages?
<gimpy49> silversword411: That would vary between boxes depending how many repos you have and maybe how out of date you are.
<OfficeITGuy149> minimec: I just found these instructions, do you think they make sense? http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<xbb> pyboy, so ALT+R click should work without any additional settings?
<NFisher> MirkoKa, i just tried to add more "Desktops" in  CCSM -> General Options -> Desktop Size, but it wouldnt let me
<pyboy> xbb:yes
<DarkSector> Fyodorovna, nperry, is there an option that it asks for or do I need to download extra packages?
<Robert_____> can you drop to a text interface during the bootup after grub?
<P5King> Hello, how do i go about letting users use screen, whenever i try it tells me Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<Kurt_> hello
<Kurt_> looking for some help with ssl virtual hosting
<Kurt_> i'm using apache
<gimpy49> Kurt_: ##httpd
<silversword411> gimpy: that what I was starting to wonder.....has one of the repo's dramatically increased in size because of the recent release of 12? I'm checking against lucid......
<Fyodorovna> DarkSector, the classic is part of the gnome-shell which gives you gnome 3 as well.
<pyboy> xbb:google it mate
<DarkSector> Fyodorovna: Can't I just have Gnome Classic and nothing else
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: I don't think so, as they do not define any area, where you want to have any buttons. The multitouch functions on your pad are working, but you don't have a button area defined.
<DarkSector> or you know what
<DarkSector> nevermind
<DarkSector> I'll just use Debian, thanks for your help Fyodorovna
<OfficeITGuy149> hold on, I thought multi touch was defined by being able to recognize more than one finger
<Kurt_> gimpy49: I can't post to that channel.  can you assist?
<Fyodorovna> DarkSector, I believe both unity and the classic are on top of gnome 3 basically probably a severe hack to have just the classsic.
<OfficeITGuy149> It does not seem to have the ability to do that
<pyboy> DarkSector: yes you can  as long as you dont remove ubuntu-desktop
<error1_> L3top http://paste.ubuntu.com/958330/
<DarkSector> It's alright, I think I'll migrate.
<DarkSector> thanks and bai
<error1_> L3top nope i didn't...
<P5King> Anyone know? :P
<esak> i install ubuntu 12.04 . when is runnig for login. wirte" waiting for configure network". how sole this problem ??
<xbb> pyboy, it's "hold left click, hold alt, right click" http://askubuntu.com/questions/125891/panel-settings-not-appearing-on-right-click-in-gnome
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: Have a look at post '2' by 'anrxc' here. That is a good start... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1077796#p1077796
<pyboy> xbb:wait a few mins
<L3top> error1_: the nvidia-current driver has some issues atm, but are adverse to trying it? sudo apt-get install nvidia-current          I was a little surprised that your chipset is covered, I thought that was stuck in 173 land for support... but it should go.
<alloutdoorparts> how do I get ubuntu to boot showing errors?  I just installed ubuntu 12 can get a vga mode not support error on the screen
<L3top> silversword411: yes. Fetched 20.7MB
<savid> I'm experiencing some major lag on my computer while copying files to my external USB drive.  Is that normal?  I get lag when typing anything in any window, as well as delayed mouse clicks.
<alloutdoorparts> I have been trying holding the shift during bootup and also esc key but no luck bringing up grub
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: So the idea is to define a "SoftButtonArea", you see?
<L3top> silversword411: I have a couple of oddball repos on the 1004 stuff, but the vast majority came from ubuntu.
<Daghdha> At the top of my desktop it says 'Ubuntu Desktop'. This is in black. How do i make this white?
<Lorra> Hello everyone! Does anybody have any idea of where the noip2 package went?
<Lorra> I can't find it anyore and I was enjoying it until last update
<Lorra> :'(
<MirkoKa> NFisher: can't help you. actually I'm sure that I had multiple workspaces (cubes) with compiz once (8.04), now I can't even find a way to have more desktops. and everything I find on the web are about multi-head setups
<pyboy> xbb:hi
<Lmce> Daghdha: in appearance change the theme from ambiance to radiance
<daviddoria> I am following some instructions to use openconnect to connect to a Cisco AnyConnect VPN. When I click "add" in the "manage connections" dialog, I am expecting to see an "openconnect" option, but I do not. I have installed the packages 'openconnect' and 'network-manager-openconnect' - does anyone know what else I can do?
<Pici> Lorra: It looks like it was removed from Debian and thus removed from Ubuntu. See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653957
<ubottu> Debian bug 653957 in ftp.debian.org "RM: no-ip -- RoQA; orphaned, not in stable, RC-buggy" [Normal,Open]
<xbb> pyboy, hey
<Daghdha> Lmce: THanks
<itguy614> anyone work with apache virtual hosts on 12.04?
<itguy614> have a few questions.
<OfficeITGuy149> minimec: I'll read that, thank you.
<error11> L3top I have the latest nevidia-current.....
<minimec> OfficeITGuy149: no problem.
<splnet> I have an nVidia G86 [Quadro NVS 290]. Can anyone recommend a decent nvidia driver? The screen redraw rate is pathetic.
<L3top> error11: you do now or you have always?
<error11> always
<pyboy> xbb:read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/69576/how-to-customize-the-gnome-classic-panel it should be the same on ubuntu 12.04
<splnet> I have version nvidia kernel version 280.13
<Sonic132> Ok hey guys. I have an issue upon installing 12.04 LTS (64). I have no working sound for some reason. Anyone help me troubleshoot why and help fix?
<Sonic132> I'm still a noobie.
<Pici> itguy614: Just ask the channel... or if its really specific, #httpd might be useful.
<pyboy> xbb:dont l
<pyboy> xbb:dont look at the top of the page
<Sonic132> splnet: The default one works fine for me.
<splnet> Someone was on here earlier talking about an older nvidia cards. What is the best driver?
<gameid> !info noip2
<ubottu> Package noip2 does not exist in precise
<Lorra> Pici, used a self compiled version, I do need it
<pyboy> xbb:here is what  you want You must use Alt + Right Click in the panel... In some cases its Super+Alt+Right CLick. You will see the properties option, as well as Add To Panel :-)
<L3top> kx recommends downgrading to .33 from nvidia-current (.40). I have had success using the xswat ppa and grabbing their version.
<splnet> Sonic132: ok when using gvim, after a while the screen does not redraw. I'm assuming this is a nvidia driver issue
<Starminn> What's with windows in Ubuntu 12.04 w/ Unity not respecting their workspaces? If I'm on a workspace and switch to another application, instead of switching to the workspace, the system moves the window to show about 1/4th of it on the current one.
<Pici> Lorra: If you compiled it yourself, then why does it matter if its in our repositories?
<error11> okay
<error11> thanks :)
<itguy614> all of this is on 12.04.  using ldirectord for load ballancing and connecting to an apache server.  ip on apache server is virtual.  port 80 traffic works fine.  port 443 does not.  i can connect to the actual address with 80 and 443 of the apache server with no problems.
<Sonic132> splnet: Noobie here. Just saying that the default driver works for me. Mine being Nvidia as well. But goodluck.
<xbb> pyboy, thanks I see it - win+alt+right click. left-click -> alt -> right-click is awkward to press.
<splnet> L3top: what is the xswat ppa? Do you have a link with more details?
<Sonic132> Anyone help me troubleshoot my No Audio issue in 12.04?
<Lorra> Pici, I compiled it right now, I would prefer it was in the repositories because so I would be able to enjoy the work of the Ubuntu team on it
<Lorra> Pici, and also being able to uninstall properly
<L3top> from what I have read, there was a security update that attempted to fix a gpu exploit and some other minor things... and the result has been horrendous for unity and regression in general. That goes for  you too splnet
<pyboy> xbb:no problem lad glad i can help you
<xbb> pyboy, thanks
<L3top> on nVidias side.
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | Lorra
<ubottu> Lorra: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Pici> Lorra: Neither the Ubuntu nor the Debian team are doing any work on it though.  Thats why it was removed.  You also could use checkinstall to install it so that you can remove it easily.
<L3top> one moment...
<xbb> Sonic132, first questions 1) are speakers plugged in and working? 2) Are speakers not on mute? I am asking because these get me all the time when audio is not working :)
<L3top> splnet: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<Lorra> Pici, ThinkT510 I've already done a make install, anyway the install target in the Makefile is pretty short and looks clear, so it shouldn't be that bad removing it
<Sonic132> xbb: Yes they are now. When I tested them I had them pretty loud too. I tested them on a Youtube video.
<Sonic132> xbb: Also, have tested them on Ubuntu's own Sound settings.
<ryan> is there a way to rebuild a windows 8 BCD from ubuntu 12?
<alankila> itguy614: do you terminate the tls on the load balancer, or what's your solution for 443
<ThinkT510> Lorra: well now you know about checkinstall for future use :)
<maheanuu> I am having a hell of a time trying to get Ubuntu to work on this laptop that I reloaded with Ubuntu 10.04.4  at present I am running Pulse Audio and wondering if I should eliminate it and switch to Alsa???
<xbb> Sonic132, so what's not working?
<Sonic132> xbb: The sound. System is totally mute in Ubuntu. But works fine in Windows.
<itguy614> alankila: it is terminated with apache,  ipvs is doing the forwarding
<miazmaic> is there a way to rebuild a windows 8 BCD from ubuntu 12?
<pyboy> Lorra: make sure you put sudo before make and make install
<splnet> Sonic132: ok I'll check it out. What nvidia driver version do they have?
<missuse> why most freenode channel stop user posting on main ?
<alankila> itguy614: oh. I'm not familiar with ipvs, but I guess with a solution like this there shouldn't be much difference between ports 80 and 443
<MirkoKa> maheanuu: if I understand the architecture correctly, then Pulse uses Alsa as its default audio-sink anyway (at least on 10.04)
<splnet> L3top: ok I'll check it out. What nvidia driver version do they have?
<xbb> Sonic132, did you play with sound settings do you have correct output device?
<NFisher> MirkoKa, ok, thanks for your help!
<Pici> missuse: What?
<Sonic132> splnet: I have [version current][recommended] whatever that is. It's under Additional Drivers.
<itguy614> alankila: correct, 80 seems fine.  i can see ipvs forwarding the 443 traffic but then nada.
<maheanuu> MirkoKa, so I should have alsa installed at present?
<Sonic132> xbb: I don't know really. The sound is piped through a sound speaker bar.
<L3top> It looks like for precise they have decided 295.33-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1  is the best version as well.
<missuse> in freenode chatroom most disallow user chat on public
<abyss42> how do i connect to a vpn network in ubuntu?
<Sonic132> xbb: omg I just got it.
<xbb> Sonic132, what was it?
<Pici> missuse: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you have a question about freenode policies, #freenode would be the right place to ask.
<maheanuu> I am not understanding why, but sometimes it will open and the mike will work but only breifly and when I close skype I cannot use the mike again??
<robgraves> pidgin is acting strange for me today
<julien__>  baap
<L3top> splnet: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<Sonic132> xbb: For some reason it wants to mute Analog Output by default. When I unmuted it again it works. But it keeps wanting to revert back to Muted.
<Captain_Proton> abyss42, what kind of vpn  windows?
<MirkoKa> maheanuu: not only installed, but in use.
<Sonic132> xbb: Is there an apply button I have to hit to save it that way?
<minimec> abyss42: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<n2diy> how can I tell what is using my swap memory?
<xbb> Sonic132,  Is there an apply button? I am on 12.04 and there is none.
<Sonic132> xbb: That's what I thought.
<abyss42> abyss42, i have an ip to vpn to and a pcf file, that is all i know
<xbb> Sonic132, when you close settings and reopen it's reverting to 'Mute'?
<Sonic132> xbb: Ok it works. Apparently the situation is resolved.
<itguy614> using ldirectord for load ballancing and connecting to an apache server.  ip on apache server is virtual.  port 80 traffic works fine.  port 443 does not.  i can connect to the actual address with 80 and 443 of the apache server with no problems.
<splnet> L3top: thanks I'll see if that helps
<xbb> ok, good that's it's working for you
<Guest44607> hello
<Sonic132> xbb: Well it seemed like it at first but it's alright now. Youtube (and everything else probably) has working sound.
<abyss42> minimec, i dont want to setup vpn in my ubuntu...i want to access another computer which i have an ip and a pcf file to connect to
<jwrigley> Hey, installed 12.04 and gnome-shell. For some reason autostart programs don't start (ie. gnome-session-properties), any ideas what I might do to fix it. I have been googling to no avail
<L3top> splnet: you should do an apt-cache policy nvidia-current after you add the ppa and update to see that it wants to use the ppa as the candidate. I assume it will...
<nimbiotics> hmm ... is there a way to use gnome in v12.04?
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<zoltan__> hello
<pyboy> jwrigley: dont know are they checked on startup,check it to make sure
<zoltan__> could somebody help me with wifi?
<minimec> abyss42: I know... ;) You can establish a connection with the network-manager, but you need the right module. I posted you the hotwo with the list of available modules.
<Somelauw>  Hi, I want to remove luakit, but there makefile is broken. Can anyone check if it is safe to remove the following items: http://pastebin.com/MUHmmuE4
<MirkoKa> n2diy: it's most probably the process(es) which also also eat your physical RAM
<abyss42> minimec, oh thanks..will try that.
<splnet> L3top: apt-get install nvidia-current is grabbing from ppa so  looks like it's working. 295 is much newer than 280
<n2diy> ! notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<anathema_> i had some screen resolution issues during boot and poweroff/restart any help?
<jwrigley> pyboy: yeah, no they seem fine, checked and all, they just don't start up... :(
<L3top> splnet: I thought you were on precise... what version ubuntu are you using?
<n2diy> MirkoKa, ok, how do I tell what processes are using them?
<splnet> L3top: 11.10
<pyboy> did you try sudo service name of service start
<alankila> itguy614: more details... how many backend apaches do you have, and do you need session affinity? The simplest imaginable load balancing setup would use DNAT on the load balancer with a --to-destination line that has multiple IP addresses from a range, kernel does load balancing for you (no session affinity, though!)
<L3top> hmm... I do not know that this will address your issue splnet. Interesting to find out though.
<jwrigley> pyboy: not really they aren't services so much as just start-up programs -- Dropbox, Guake-terminal, etc.
<anathema_> i want to ask something about the ati card and boot screen etc anyone to help?
<LinuxMonkey> !ask | anathema_
<ubottu> anathema_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alankila> you could theoretically write a heartbeat script that just does some network transaction like accesses the apache front page once per second from the load balancer to determine if the backends are up, and if not, you would drop it. Will only scale up to 2 backend IPs, I guess, but is dirt simple on the upside.
<diverdude> is php 5.4 available in the 12.04 repos?
<pyboy> jwrigley: dont know i thought they were services
<MirkoKa> n2diy: gnome-system-monitor or the commandline tools "top" or "ps axu", the "Memory" or "RSS" field tells the RAM usage, the Size field tells *roughly* the total memoy consumption.
<anathema_> ok sorry, i want to ask if it is nessesary to download the ati driver, in the additional drivers there is no option for download
<anathema_> because i have an ugly boot/shutdown splash screen etc
<zoltan__> does anyone have problems with WLAN?
<ThinkT510> diverdude: 5.3 is
<L3top> anathema lspci | grep VGA
<diverdude> ThinkT510: why not 5.4
<jwrigley> pyboy: well, thanks anyway :)
<ThinkT510> diverdude: no idea, when was 5.4 released?
<L3top> The short answer is, if you have desktop, nothing further is necessary, though you might have better performance overall with it anathema_... I will tell you in a moment whether or not you will benefit.
<pyboy> jwrigley: no problem sorry i could not help
<diverdude> ThinkT510: 2 months ago
<NoobTux> Unable to create directory /var/www/wordpress/wp-content/0777/2012/04. Is its parent directory writable by the server? <---- how can i upload a jpg file for my background? hmmmm
<Menno> zoltan: not in 12.04
<lousygarua> installed apache2, how do I NOT auto start it on boot? sudo update-rc.d apache2 disable didn't work and 'remove' gave an error message about the script existing in /etc/init.d/ and i don't want to delete cool stuff
<anathema_> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI R430 [Radeon X800 XL] (PCIe)
<ThinkT510> diverdude: maybe 12.04 was in freeze at the time
<zoltan__> wifi ages to connect in 12.04
<xv_image_viewer> MirkoKa, here is that paste-bin giving the what I did, and the compile problems: http://pastebin.com/in0SKAQx   It seems that the problem is Ubunut 11 does not come with /usr/lib/libjasper.a -- for manipulationg JPEG2000 images, howevere apt-cache search, and apt-get install says that all of libjasper for JPEG 2000 is installed....  Libjasper for java looks unrelated, but possibly colliding.
<diverdude> thinced: that really sux
<diverdude> ThinkT510: ^
<n2diy> MirkoKa, ok, top doesn't seem to differentiate between ram and swap?
<L3top> anathema_: you cannot use the proprietary fglrx driver. Your chipset is not supported.
<orated> Hello! Is it advisable to use xfs filesystem for / partition (with separate /home on ext4)?
<anathema_> L3top, thanks. is there any way to fix the ugly bootscreen and shutdown?
<ThinkT510> orated: if you want to
<pyboy> jwrigley: did you try to unistall gnome shells try to install gnome-panel does the same thing as gnome shells
<orated> ThinkT510: I read it boosts the performance of the system. Could you explain in short what all changes in brings?
<minimec> lousygarua: there is a tool called rcconf. You should be able disable apache2 on boot with that.
<d4vid>  ////////
<MirkoKa> xv_image_viewer: I won't be of much help with this, but do a "locate libjasper" and see if the ibjasper.a is anywhere else. if not, you could try to compile libjasper yourself
<alankila> orated: I happen to have xfs as both / and /home. I do not see any issues
<L3top> I would attack it from plymouth side,  and update the initrd, but perhaps going at it from grub is the correct solution. The short answer is, I don't know for sure, but I can give you some things to try, unless someone speaks up for sure with a solution anathema_.
<ThinkT510> orated: i'm not that knowlegable but i'd assume the boost would be almost imperceptable, i just know you can use it
<orated> alankila: And what difference you noticed after switching to xfs?
<alankila> orated: got more free space :-p
<orated> alankila: in terms of performance ..
<anathema_> L3top, thanks i think that it must be a grub/plymouth issue because I can't see the progress bar etc
<alankila> I can't really tell what filesystem my files are on.
<L3top> orated: xfs is best for large streaming files... an ideal scenario would be a streaming media server or NAS.
<minimec> lousygarua: Nope. rcconf is not working with upstart. Forget what i said.. initctl should do.
<L3top> orated: You will NOT see a performance gain using it for your OS.
<MirkoKa> n2diy: top (like the others) differentiate between Virtual Memory (everything, RAM, Swap, Shared), RSS (or RES, the actual RAM usage without Swap) and Shared (or SHR, the amount of shared memory).
<alankila> orated: well, I run this thing on top of SSD -- in fact I have set up flashcache to do a kind of hybrid harddisk in software
<nimbiotics> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<alankila> my / is entirely on SSD, my /home is cached in writeback mode by about 100 GB of flash
<ThinkT510> these factoids need updating
<orated> Okay, thanks
<alankila> flashcache reports read hit percent in 53 % range, and write hit percent in 35 % range, which indicates the transactions that occur entirely in flash.
<jrib> ThinkT510: go for it :)
<alankila> the big win is with writing though, because in writeback mode your disks appear to have flash's performance characteristics
<n2diy> MirkoKa, ok, top isn't displaying rss, so I need to go config. that, thanks.
<anathema_> L3top, is there any tool to config plymouth or grub settings?
<MirkoKa> n2diy: n2diy top does display RSS, it just calls it RES
<MirkoKa> n2diy: RSS = Resident Set Size, see RES-idend ;)
<n2diy> MirkoKa, ok, I see it now.
<hannibal_> hello at all. does anyone have a lenovo x200t with touchscreen?
<hannibal_> it doesnt work properly at my computer :(
<sleepycat> hannibal_: I don't but whats your question?
<cwill747> hannibal_: did you check out thinkwiki?
<L3top> anathema_: I would: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u
<lousygarua> minimec: initctl seem to be controlling the services to run/stop/whatever, didn't see smt related to bootup
<lousygarua> though i might be wrong
<L3top> reboot and see where you are at anathema_... in the meantime I will look up grub stuff... I am honestly not familiar with it at all, have just seen edits here and there
<pyboy> bye po
<pyboy> bye
<anathema_> L3top, ok thanks the first commands what are about? reconfigure plymouth?
<anathema_> L3top, it says: There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<anathema_> Nothing to configure.
<L3top> anathema_: reconfigure the default plymouth theme and update initramfs
<koffel> hey all
<L3top> anathema_: not unexpected, but not harmful
<L3top> lol... hey koffel
<anathema_> L3top, ok will try the reboot
<koffel> i set up dhcp server on ubuntu 12
<koffel> how can i get clients have internet access
<koffel> hey l3
<L3top> I assume this is not linuxmce related?
<koffel> correct
<minimec> lousygarua: I never used that tool. I read something about initctl replacing rcconf. Do you have a apache2.conf or so in /etc/init?
<L3top> server is up and running ?
<koffel> i am not using lmce
<koffel> l3 top yes
<v0lksman_> anyone else have problems with rpaf0.6 in 12.04?  doesn't seem to work at all
<koffel> dhcp is working and all
<L3top> just not feeding internet?
<koffel> just can't get internet access to cliends
<koffel> correct
<lousygarua> minimec: there's an /etc/init.d/apache2, i think i need to sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove as I read on the update-rc.d manpage
<lousygarua> minimec: i'll restart now :) so brb. thanks for the help now and before
<krababbel> koffel: you mean your pcs can't get to the internet?
<koffel> krababble yes
<krababbel> koffel: did you try static ip configuration? can they ping something?
<koffel> yes
<koffel> i think i missing iptables
<jwrigley> pyboy: no, I haven't tried that, thanks! I will give that a go :)
<krababbel> what is the dhcp, a linux box?
<L3top> dns not forwarding perhaps?
<koffel> seems like it
<L3top> do the clients get a dns?
<krababbel> koffel: can they ping 8.8.8.8?
<pyboy> do  any of you know the commmand to unmute the volune
<StuckMojo> so, i've got a very odd problem. after doing an aptitude update, which updated thunderbird, any time i click a url in a plain text message it tries to go to: file:///var/lib/mediatomb/mediatomb.html
<Standarshy> I'm having trouble with my it's an intel 4965abgn wireless card.  It works fine in windows.   It works super slowly to the point where it is nearly unuseable.
<lousygarua> minimec: YAY unable to connect. all is good ;)
 * L3top not awesome at dhcp
<StuckMojo> i purged mediatomb and still get the same behavior
<ThinkT510> pyboy: use alsamixer, if there is MM press m to unmute
<StuckMojo> i suspected proxy settings or something, but i can't seem to find anything relevant
<minimec> lousygarua: cool. I have to write that down myself ;)
<koffel> 0000000000000000000000
<avdi> Stupid question: how do I tell dpkg/apt to replace my.cnf with the stock packaged config file?
<avdi> Iused to know this
<L3top> might get a better quicker answer in #httpd koffel
<lousygarua> avdi: something with dpkg-reconfigure mysql or something similar? not sure
<koffel> l3 top yeah it has dns
<emanuele_> hello
<pyboy> hi emanuele_
<emanuele_> I have a laptop but I don't know how to change its brightness. I don't have any "screen" voice in my system settings
<pepee> hi. there is a bug in vainfo
<emanuele_> thanks for any help
<pgib> Just installed 12.04.  I appreciate all the work put into it, but is there a way to downgrade?  This launcher is absolutely horrible, especially on multi-monitor setups.  I like the hud, but the launcher gets in the way.  And the unified menus sucks for anyone who like focus on mouse over.  Thanks!
<pepee> emanuele_, xbacklight
<pepee> emanuele_, or xgamma
<danileigh79> Is anybody else getting an error trying to update Chrome?
<waxstone> hi all, any issues with ubuntu with UEFI BIOS mobos?
<pepee> pgib, you can install gnome3 or some other window manager
<koffel> just can't get internet access to clients they have dns and can ping off the client
<pyboy> emanuele_: go to system settings and go to the setting screen and there should be an option that you are looking for
<pepee> danileigh79, what error?
<pepee> koffel, do they have an IP? checked the interfaces? use ifconfig
<danileigh79> pepee: nm, it's working now, was telling me unable to locate package, but I was trying to update from update-manager
<pgib> pepee, I think the multi-monitor quirks could be alleviated if there was a way to move the launcher to the bottom of the screen.  It just forces me to wait an extra 2 seconds every time I move my mouse past the middle of the screen. Yeah, I guess I'll have to revert back to Gnome3 - I was just excited about the HUD. but on second thought, the HUD cause error reports fairly frequently anyways.
<LinuxMonkey> !notunity | pgib
<ubottu> pgib: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<LinuxMonkey> why its saying 11.10...that needs to be updated :(
<pgib> LinuxMonkey, yes, I already have GnomeShell installed from before the upgrade.  I was just hoping Unity has gotten better, and besides the HUD, I feel it has gotten worse.  If only there was some customization - it seems like each version becomes less and less flexible (In the sake of simplicity?)
<LinuxMonkey> pgib,  turn off the following and you will be set
<technoviking> anyway to show calendar events in Unity panel calendar?
<LinuxMonkey> pgib, under Display turn off sticky edge
<pgib> lol. what is that doing in display?
<Guest8748> 12.04 is not booting
<lalala> hello, i have strange slow reads on my ubuntu samba server to my win 7 machine. writes are 90MB/S reads are only 38-40 MB/s. the hard drives dont seem to be the bottleneck, neither the network (tried with iperf)
<pyboy> Guest8748: what is it saying when you try to boot
<L3top> koffel can you pastebin your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<LinuxMonkey> and there is another one, im trying to find it again that will just put launcher on screen 1
<pgib> LinuxMonkey,  thanks I figured it be in Mouse, or in Appearance->Behavior next to "Auto hide launcher"  anyways - cool this will be helpful, and I see launcher location too (Which isn't in Appearance for some reason).
<koffel> l3 it uses isc-dhcp
<LinuxMonkey> yeah thats the one lol
<Guest8748> nothing just blank screen
<pepee> lalala, IIRC reads are always faster than writes. not sure anyway...
<pgib> This is a surprising default option.  I feel nauseous every single time the side of the screen grabs my mouse. and then if finally rockets off once it breaks the threshold :-/  I guess I can bitch at launchpad or gnome guys once I figure out who's fault it is :)
<L3top> well then I am extra useless koffel... sorry.
<lalala> pepee the writes are faster
<lalala> in my case...
<mrsuchyPL> hi everyone
<pepee> lalala, ahh k, sorry
<lalala> nvm
<koffel> l3top i need to find iptables
<pgib> LinuxMonkey, Boo.. Launcher placement doesn't let me move the launcher to the bottom of the screen -  it just lets me choose which displays feature the launcher.  Unfortunately, with Nvidia, there is technically just one huge screen - so the option is moot :-/
<mrsuchyPL> is here someone who can help me with backup in ubuntu 10.04 ??
<pepee> koffel, sudo iptables -L ?
<LinuxMonkey> pgib, yeah im in the same predicament. but its not too bad when its on the far  left of both my screens
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, just ask
<mrsuchyPL> I want install Ubuntu 12.04 but first I 'd like to backup my partition with linux and the second I mean /home. How can I do it easly ?
<pyboy> try downloading the iso again  and burn the shite to a cd and put the cd into the cd tray  and continue from there
<pgib> yeah, but would rather not move the mouse nearly 4000 pixels to the left when trying to use the launcher.  It also shows apps from ALL desktops, would be nicer if it only shows apps open on the current desktop.  Maybe time to revisit KDE - they at least let me create panels and drag them where ever I please
<koffel> think my tables are wrong
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, do you have /home in a separate partition?
<mrsuchyPL> @pepee Yes
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Now that I've upgraded to 12.04, pressing "print screen" no longer offers me a dialog box but rather just saves the screenshot directly without asking me about it. Is there any way to bring the dialog box back?
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, using cp? :P
<koffel> http://pastebin.com/8pLw5c6K <<-- my iptables
<mrsuchyPL> but I cant cp some file even in root
<pyboy> Yerushalmi: is there a setting for the take a screenshot, you might want to look
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, http://tronprog.blogspot.com/2007/05/clone-partition-with-cp.html
<mrsuchyPL> how can I run command line before starting Ubuntu and then copy files ??
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, from a livecd
<alankila> koffel: these rules do nothing. Every chain has only ACCEPT rules
<pyboy> Yerushalmi: i will look for you
<mrsuchyPL> ok I check this link, thx
<mrsuchyPL> lol
<mrsuchyPL> of course
<alankila> koffel: unless you wanted to use iptables packet counters for accounting, I don't see the point
<mrsuchyPL> thanks again
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, read more before doing an upgrade
<Yerushalmi> pyboy: I haven't seen one in the Screenshot program.
<mrsuchyPL> pepee: what you mean ?
<pepee> mrsuchyPL,  https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=10.04+to+12.04
<koffel> alankila dont i have to forward frometh1 to eth0 to get internet on clients
<pepee> mrsuchyPL,  to be aware of problems, etc
<pooltable> help firefox it not set up right i do not see the x or re size box how do i fit it?
<pyboy> Yerushalmi: i looked there is no shite there for what you are trying to do
<mrsuchyPL> pepee what should I read first ? this channel :) or waht ?
<Yerushalmi> pyboy: Oh, apparently this is a problem unique to gnome-shell.
<alankila> koffel: no, these rules concern filtering, not routing or anything else
<koffel> what do i need to do for sharing
<koffel> or routing
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, some blogs, etc. the idea is to know what other people has done and what results they got
<crash> hi @ all
<Guest3399> habe ein problem
<pepee> koffel, route
<pepee> !de | Guest3399
<ubottu> Guest3399: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<pyboy> Yerushalmi: try gnome-panel that is the same as gnome-shell but it might work to install type sudo apt-get install gnome-panel  unistall gnome shells
<pooltable> also when i click on the show desk top it does not work
<koffel> pepee how do i route ?
<mrsuchyPL> I see but it's possible that I don't get the same problems bcs I have anaother hardware etc.
<mrsuchyPL> but hey, I check on web
<mrsuchyPL> thanks one again
<pepee> koffel, check the route command
<pepee> mrsuchyPL, you are welcome
<Yerushalmi> pyboy: What is the difference between them?
<koffel> man tring to get answers like pulling teeth
<koffel> ? route
<L3top> man route
<pepee> pooltable, you don't see the x in the corner? check the window manager config
<pyboy> Yerushalmi: no difference just try it ok
<pooltable> pepee how do i do that ?
<pepee> koffel, in the terminal run: route  . also: man route
<pepee> pooltable, system settings? don't know what wm are you using
<Yerushalmi> pyboy: Okay
<BFranks> Been running Ubuntu 11 on an ESX server for a bit, saw the 12.04 update and since the server's not in use yet.. why not? .. Now I'm stuck in the shell, can't load xwindows.. I get: unable to open display ''   and then when I try to do a unity --reset    I get : no DISPLAY variable, setting it to :0   ?
<koffel> pepee let me explain what i am tring to do
<TheBuntu> How can i make gnome-mplayer use my multimedia keys.. play button back and farward buttons?
<pepee> BFranks, try renaming the xorg.conf file
<BFranks> (last error is NameError: global name 'GError' is not defined
<pooltable> pepee useing xfce on 12.04
<koffel> i tring to set up dhcp with internet share
<pepee> koffel, dhcp server?
<koffel> yes
<pepee> koffel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Monotoko> hey guys.. just let me start by saying I like Unity, I will be using it as primary and I don't want to start a flame war... I just noticed that wine doesn't integrate all that well and wanted xfce for my wine applications, is there any repercussions from installing xfce as well? Will it break Unity? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<pyboy> Yerushalmi: gnome shells  installs to much shite on your system use gnome-panel
<BFranks> pepee: That's the odd part.. there isn't a config in /etc/X11/ .. there's an xorg.conf.failsafe ... been tempted to try renaming/copying it ;)
<koffel> what the hell you all said nothing to do with iptable
<koffel> s
<pepee> Monotoko, I don't think so, you'll have no problems
<Standarshy> Monotoko, I've installed cinnamon alongside gnome
<Fyodorovna> Monotoko, you can run both you wil have some extra apps from each in bothe desktops is all.
<Standarshy> and haven't had problems
<koffel> damn link says iptables
<pepee> koffel, I didn't say that
<Monotoko> excellent, thank you guys! So the package is xubuntu-desktop?
<pyboy> Monotoko: yes
<Fyodorovna> Monotoko, yeah. :)
<koffel> i thinking linux is freaking sucking
<Monotoko> cheers ^_^
<koffel> been 10 days tring to get this dhcp server working and everyone giving me false answers
<pepee> BFranks, try it then
<BFranks> pepee: It's werking..
<Pickles> hello
<pooltable> pepee how do i get to the system setting the chatzilla is lock and i can not move it?
<BFranks> Confidence is most often deadly.. in this case.. Payday.. ;)
<TheBuntu> Anyone know how i can make gnome-mplayer use my multimedia keys.. the play forward and back buttons??
<conner_bw> does anyone know if jedit (or netbeans) will support this new appmenu thing in Ubuntu 12.04? That is, all menus go to the top bar (kind of like on OSX?) Doesn't seem to be working right now. Am I doing it wrong?
<pepee> pooltable, hmm, not sure about xfce. try right-clicking in the desktop
<Pickles> guys, i downloaded the desktop iso for 12.04 but i can't seem to run the windows installer
<pooltable> pepee well not sure either when i click on the desk top it does not work
<theadmin> Pickles: Run it as admin
<Pickles> live cd works, and installer from there also
<Fyodorovna> Pickles, can you be specific in not working?
<pooltable> pepee if there is a way to re set up xfce i will do will do that
<theadmin> pooltable: "System Settings" in Xfce is under Applications Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager
<fusk> hello. Is it a known problem that 11.10 or 12.04 freezes after sleep on notebooks ?
<Pickles> admin, tried that, didn't work
<BFranks> Pepee: Wow.. never knew xwin could run so slow.. This is spooky slow.. ;)
<MirkoKa> TheBuntu: on 10.04 they worked OOTB.  Edit ->  Preferences -> Interface -> Respond to Keyboard Media Keys
<Buduk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/ac.1.html << This command is reporting incorrectly any advice ?
<pepee> pooltable, there should be an applications or appearance menu somewhere
<pooltable> theadmin i know but i can not move chatzilla or click on the show the desk top
<pyboy> fusk: are useing wubi
<Pickles> fyodor, installer won't startup, i have win 7, doesn't even show up in process manager
<souterrain> Using precise amd64 as guest under vmware player winxp32. When host is locked, or suspended, etc., once unlocked/resumed, guest display is unusable, either noise pattern or distorted/frozen.  3D acceleration is enabled.  Problem goes away when 3D disabled.  Thoughts?
<pepee> pooltable, change the desktop theme...
<pyboy> fusk: are you using wubi
<emanuele_> I tried to change brightness but it doesn't get saved: when I get a screensaver the brigthness is set to its maximum value
<TheBuntu> MirkoKa: That box is already checked
<skydrome> hi im trying to find documentation on the ubuntu 12.04 server installation where it presents the list of kernels available. Mainly the descriptions of each one
<LinuxMonkey> pooltable, for xfce based Ubuntu support please join #xubuntu
<fusk> pyboy, i don't know what wubi is, but does not seem to be installed, at least through software center.
<pyboy> emanuele_: try to  restart the computer after you change the setting
<ThinkT510> LinuxMonkey: its supported here too
<pepee> pickels, ubuntu cd is 64 or 32 bits? what about windows?
<pepee> Pickles, ^
<Psi-Jack> Okay. Anyone know how to install Sun/Oracle Java 6 or 7 (preferably 6), in Ubuntu 12.04 properly and sanely?
<pyboy> fusk: sorry mate cant help you
<guest-942MJ8> if i change the mac address for eth0, is my mac address spoofed when i get on wifi
<pepee> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Pickles> iso is 64 windows 7 home premium also 64
<emanuele_> pyboy, i tried
<pickels> There can only be one!
<pooltable> theadmin settings editor"?
<theadmin> pooltable: No, Settings Manager
<pyboy> emanuele_: weird
<Pickles> even the downloadable windows installer does the same
<pepee> Pickles, wha error are you gettin?
<MirkoKa> TheBuntu: In System -> Preferenecs -> Keyboard Shortcuts, are the Audio keys set to various XF86* keys?
<emanuele_> pyboy, it is :(
<Pickles> no error, just nothing
<pooltable> how do i get there with the cli?
<normatif> conner_bw: for netbeans, check Ayatana plugin
<fusk> pyboy,  no problem, should i install wubi ?
<pyboy> fusk: no
<fusk> oki
<JessicaW> anyone know how to kill a failed installation?
<JessicaW> kill -9 isn't working
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Then it's dead. Reboot.
<pyboy> emanuele_: explain your problem again plz
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: wow... srsly?
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Please use the English langauge when talking to me. 'u', 'pls', 'thx', for example, are properly spelled 'you', 'please', and 'thanks'.
<pepee> Pickles, cd is desktop or alternate?
<MirkoKa> Psi-Jack: Sun (Oracle) Java has been removed from Ubuntu an no official support is given anymore. You need to install it from the Sun/Oracle supplied .tgz. You probably need to uninstal the OpenJDK stuff, but I'm not sure, there are instructions on the web which should also apply to 12.04
<Pickles> desktop
<Monotoko> JessicaW, kill -9 is the lowest kill you can use, it's probably zombied
<Psi-Jack> MirkoKa: I did a server install, so there's no OpenJDK by default, thankfully.
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: so you're saying, if kill -9 doesn't work my only option is to reboot?
<Monotoko> in which case, you will need to reboot
<conner_bw> normatif, thanks
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Generally speaking, yes.
<pyboy> Psi-Jack: your to funny
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: what if rebooting is not an option at this time... is there any other way? I've got 18 tb of data being parsed right now.
<pooltable> theadmin is umder settings?:
<galerie> I have radeon HD 550v or HD 4650 VGA and tried to install open source driver and proprietary on precise pangolin but still no success anyone know how to do it?
<fusk> pyboy, Ah now i know, no i used usb, just to clarify. But thanks anyway.
<TheBuntu> MirkoKa: let me check.. i'm useing gnome-mplayer in kde.. so i'll check keyboard in there
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Wait, and then reboot?
<emanuele_> pyboy, I have a laptop.  I change the brigthness using system-settings when a screensaver happens the brigthness comes back to its max value
<pyboy> fusk: no problem mate
<JessicaW> Monotoko: it's not showing as a zombied process.
<pepee> JessicaW, did the upgrade install the packages, or just downloaded?
<emanuele_> pyboy, ubuntu 11.10
<pepee> JessicaW, used sudo?
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: I'll have to wait until friday. Will this negatively impact the machine in any way? 10.04 server.
<pepee> JessicaW, used "sudo kill"?
<L3top> galerie: lspci | grep VGA   please
<Monotoko> JessicaW, which process is it?
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Of course it /could/ impact it. It really depends though on what the actuall process it.
<skydrome> what is the difference between kernels generic and virtual in the 12.04 installer?
<Psi-Jack> is*
<JessicaW> pepee: It looks like the user tried to kill it in mid install.
<pepee> galerie, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: root     29112  0.0  0.0  89644 76384 ?        Ds   13:52   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 23 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/tree_1.5.3-1_amd64.deb
<galerie> l3top this the result 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<pyboy> emanuele_: why  the fuck is the shite at max value you must have put it on max
<JessicaW> sorry, I know that's long but too short for pastebin
<MirkoKa> JessicaW: side point: kill -9 should *ONLY* be used as a last resort! *NEVER* use it as the first attempt.
<ikonia> pyboy: that languager is unacceptable. Stop now.
<Pickles> i tried website iso, torrent iso and wubi.exe windows installer, the 2.78 MB one
<ikonia> language
<ThinkT510> !language | pyboy
<ubottu> pyboy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JessicaW> MirkoKa: of course.
<pyboy> ok
<pyboy> sorry
<JessicaW> I tried removing the lock first and running apt-get install -f
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Yeah, that looks to be in an uninteruptable sleep. So it's pretty much doing nothing.
<galerie> @pepe : tried that before but always hanging when tried to used unity 3D
<emanuele_> pyboy, no .. I put it to lower value
<normatif> JessicaW: once the downloads finish, in-place release upgrade should not be interrupted
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: well... It was worth a shot.
<pyboy> emanuele_: right ok it cant just change at random
<JessicaW> normatif: I didn't interrupt the install. one of my users with sudo access did. I have since removed it.
<pepee> JessicaW, sudo kill -9 29112  ?
<JessicaW> pepee: tried that didn't work.
<pepee> JessicaW, btw you sure it got stuck?
<Psi-Jack> pepee: Yeah, she's sure. It's in an uninteruptable sleep status.
<Psi-Jack> I already examined the ps output.
<pepee> :/
<L3top> galerie: honestly all that should be required for the proprietary driver is to apt-get install fglrx       you might add libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases... but really just adding the fglrx should be all that is needed for the proprietary. Trying to revert back to the native requires some trickery... but give that a try.
<mykrob> afternoon. How can I tell if I am running the latest AMD driver in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Monotoko> ... coma is as good as zombie
<Pickles> help? :(
<normatif> JessicaW: I did not type that to blame you, just informing you of the status that system is in
<Psi-Jack> Monotoko: Pretty much.
<Sh4DoxXx> i need the german irc for ubuntu pls ?
<ikonia> Sh4DoxXx: #ubuntu-de
<Sh4DoxXx> thx
<MirkoKa> JessicaW: you might try a "kill -HUP <pid>" if that fails too, then you either have to wait (for a long time probably), or wait till you can reboot
<Monotoko> Sh4DoxXx, #ubuntu-de
<Monotoko> oops
<pepee> Pickles, do you have grub2?
<M4d3L1> hi. what is the best way to copie everything starting from root / on a ftp in command line?
<emanuele_> pyboy, it changes when I got a screensaver
<Pickles> pepee why would i need grub if im running from inside windows?
<JessicaW> MirkoKa: that worked.
<ztag100> Anyone know good video editing software?
<pyboy> help emanuele_  someone
<ztag100> I don't really like kdenlive
<galerie> L3top now I am on a fresh install precise. but still cant use unity3D, if I check in system setting details it shows unknown for graphic
<Psi-Jack> JessicaW: Really? HUP worked? Very odd.
<JessicaW> now I received a message to manually run sudo dpkg --configure -a. ran it. it's working. thanks.
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: I'm not sure why.
<Psi-Jack> I guess dpkg interupts SIGKILL.
<gr00ve> does anyone know where i can find a 32bit libpam for 12.04 amd64?  I have vpn software that requires it and cannot locate the package
<L3top> one second...
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: it just completed the interrupted installation with apt-get install -f
<Guest58347> Hello everybody
<pepee> Pickles, tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows#The_CD_image_approach
<galerie> L3top:ok i'll wait ;-)
<MirkoKa> Psi-Jack: no, SIGKILL cannot be ignored. not sure why HUP is distributed, but it worked for me several times when INT and stuff didn't
<JessicaW> Psi-Jack: or not... it's giving errors. Lovely. dpkg: warning: files list file for package `tree' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<leighman> get Cannot access PPA to get PPA information, please check your internet connection. when trying to add a ppa
<leighman> is this a known issue atm?
<pepee> Pickles, www.us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/  <- the needed files
<L3top> galerie: yes, both my radeon and fglrx say the same.
<pepee> leighman, check if it exists
<leighman> https://launchpad.net/~sparkers/+archive/daily
<jamiejackson> I (as my personal login) want to always be able to write to any future subdirectories of /var/www. What's the right way to make this happen? I can change the group, but that doesn't influence new files or subdirectories.
<galerie> L3top: any solution for this? its works fine when I'am on oneiric with proprietary driver before
<taherAbdo_> ho there
<taherAbdo_> hi*
<taherAbdo_> i have a problem  in my new ubuntu 12.04
<leighman> man just copy pasta'd and it worked
<leighman> cheers pepee
<pepee> leighman, what ubuntu version? check this http://ppa.launchpad.net/sparkers/daily/ubuntu/dists/
<Pickles> doesn't make sense, i installed 10.04 and 11.04 this way without issues
<pyboy> taherAbdo_: what is the problem
<pepee> leighman, ahh k, good then :P
<Pickles> on the same pc
<L3top> galerie: I am not aware of one... I will poke around though.
<taherAbdo_> the system doesn't make me a permitted user for almost all the programs .... says permission dynied
<taherAbdo_> can anyone help?
<pepee> Pickles, well, if it's not working, you should find an alternative...
<normatif> JessicaW: sorry, I thought it was a release upgrade... that's what people come to ask nowadays mostly
<ejv> !sudo | taherAbdo_
<ubottu> taherAbdo_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Standarshy> I'm having trouble with my it's an intel 4965abgn wireless card.  It works fine in windows.   It works super slowly to the point where it is nearly unuseable.colin, yes.   The strange thing is, the wireless works fast for about 5 seconds after I connect, then really slow.
<galerie> L3top: ok and tnx very much for your respond. I will search another option for a while. but I'm no geek. tnx again
<pyboy> taherAbdo_: are you  the owner of your main account i am guessing you  are
<JessicaW> normatif: it's ok. yeah, this is a production server so... won't be upgrading to precise pangolin....
<pooltable> ok got setting mamnger up what do i need to change to fix it ?
<taherAbdo_> ubottu : when i use sudo it runs ok , but in the gui doesn't ,
<ubottu> taherAbdo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<taherAbdo_> the system doesn't make me a permitted user for almost all the programs .... says permission dynied
<pepee> gr00ve what's the package name?
<pooltable> xcfe help?
<minimec> jamiejackson: add yourself to the apache2 group in /etc/group, give the apache2 group erad/write access to /var/www and the files.
<normatif> taherAbdo_: which program?
<taherAbdo_> please , anyone aswer me
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: what programs?
<pepee> pooltable, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=63147  ?
<taherAbdo_> mirkoka: for example pidgin
<pepee> !sudo | taherAbdo_
<ubottu> taherAbdo_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<taherAbdo_> and root directory
<taherAbdo_> but in terminal i use sudo it goes well
<fusk> How long should there go before you ask the same question again ?
<pyboy> sorry for my bad words people
<pepee> taherAbdo_, you need to run pidgin with sudo?
<taherAbdo_> peppe : yes
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: access to / or /root is not permitted and that's good so, pidgin should work. what is th e precise error message you get from pidgin?
<pepee> taherAbdo_, your system is broken...
<pepee> taherAbdo_, how did you install pidgin?
<warz> hi all. is it possible to make my machine's hostname resolve to 127.0.0.1, using /etc/hosts, instead of the LAN IP? i have the following line in /etc/hosts, "127.0.0.1 my-server.home my-server", but running the command "host my-server" still resolves to the LAN IP
<ztag100> anyone?
<taherAbdo_> from software center
<pyboy> ztag100: what
<taherAbdo_> mirkoka : no responce
<MirkoKa> warz: in /etc/hosts: "127.0.0.1	localhost your_hostname"
<pyboy> ztag100: what is wrong
<ztag100> pyboy: anyone know good video editing software?
<ztag100> I don't really like kdenlive
<fusk> hello. Is it a known problem that 11.10 or 12.04 freezes after sleep on notebooks ?
<pyboy> ztag100: try open shot
<pepee> taherAbdo_, please paste the error in pastebin
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<pooltable> pepee ok what is the fastest way to go from window to window when i click on link i do not see chatzilla any more?
<ztag100> Alright, I'll try that
<Monotoko> fusk, do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<pepee> pooltable, alt-tab?
<fusk> Monotoko, sec
<pyboy> ztag100:got to the software center and type open shot ok
<pepee> pooltable, asked in #xubuntu ?
<pooltable> pepee: 	[INFO]	There is nothing to tab-complete. Use F6 to cycle through the user list, input box and the chat output.
<taherAbdo_> pepee : no respoce pops up for me in the GUI but in the terminal "permission dynied comes up
<ztag100> It's a package, just using apt-get
<warz> MirkoKa: does not seem to work
<ztag100> (not a big fan of software center)
<pepee> ztag100, http://alternativeto.net/software/kdenlive/
<warz> do i have to reboot, or just log out
<pyboy> ztag100:that is not the full name use the software center
<FutuRE_alex> 4to za huinu vi zdesb pishite?
<pepee> pooltable, ? no alt+tab?
<pooltable> pepee i am trying no luck yet
<ztag100> But, I already got it
<pooltable> [INFO]	There is nothing to tab-complete. Use F6 to cycle through the user list, input box and the chat output.pepee:
<pooltable> that what is say when i alt tab
<pepee> pooltable, that's from the console, no?
<pyboy> ztag100:ok you have open  shot
<pooltable> pepee:
<taherAbdo_> pepee : no respoce pops up for me in the GUI but in the terminal "permission dynied" comes up
<pepee> pooltable, I think you should reconfigure xfce, or be using some other window manager...
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: I suspect that there are some files in your home who don't belong to you. try running this command (without the quotes of course):      "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER"
<pepee> pooltable, try lxde :P
<fusk> Monotoko, i don't know, i have jockey-gtk, but don't know if that is what you are referring to.
<pooltable> pepee i can not see the console yes i need help on some setting that is mess up i no not see the top of it
<pooltable> pepee how do i do that ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> FYI: Gnome-panel / Gnome-classic / Gnome-fallback     RULEZZZZZZZ
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me , i have a wierd issue with the global menu. basically i am running a kde session   , the menus get exported to the menubar panel though  in some gtk  such as gedit the menu gets exported but  also stay visible   on the application window  . for example the problem happens when i use gedit  but not  when i use gimp
<MirkoKa> warz: shoudl work ;-) what problem do you face exactly?
<pepee> taherAbdo_, in the console: ls -l $(which pidgin)
<Monotoko> fusk, if you hit the button in the top right, system settings then "Additional Drivers" it will tell you
<Monotoko> it's usually those that cause Ubuntu not to come back up after sleep
<pooltable> pepee reconfigure xfce is what i want to do but how?
<kasii>  i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<pepee> pooltable, ypu don't see the console? alt+f2 , then type xterm
<pepee> kasii, for what? wifi?
<kasii> pepee, touchpad
<fusk> Monotoko, says there is none in use on this system.
<wad> I've copied an image over to a remote machine, that someone else is using right now (from X), with ssh. I'd like to open this jpg up on that machine, so he can see the image. But when I do "mimeopen image.jpg" in my ssh, it complains about the display. Is it possible to do this? Is there some magic?
<pooltable> pepee i an bring it up but i can not move it to see what i am typeing at all
<pepee> kasii, touchpad should be working
<nowimproved1> just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu, my resolution only goes to 800x600, i dont thnk my nviida driver is working
<taherAbdo_> pepee:-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1036608 Apr  7 22:29 /usr/bin/pidgin
<kasii> pepee, its working but missing some functionality
<stowoda> hi, I have erased my / partition and only home is left..  I have no permissions to some files in my ubuntu home directory when using the live cd. is there a way to get access to these files?
<crash82> stowoda,  sudo su -
<taherAbdo_> pepee:-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1036608 Apr  7 22:29 /usr/bin/pidgin
<pepee> crash82, stowoda, use sudo -i
<pepee> taherAbdo_, yes, I read
<stowoda> crash82,  hmm, will it ask me for my former password?
<pepee> taherAbdo_, press alt+f2 , then type pidgin
<taherAbdo_> pepee: i afraid my system is broken
<shallwe> hi guys
<kasii> pepee, what about ,e
<stowoda> ok will try that. thx so far
<kasii> pepee, what about me
<pyboy> taherAbdo_: backup and do a reinstall
<shallwe> someone has problem in connect empathy in windows live account?
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: the line you posted is fully normal and correct! have you tried the command I gave you?
<taherAbdo_> peppe: Exiting because another libpurple client is already running.
<Scunizi> .
<kasii> pepee, what about me
<pepee> pooltable, ctrl+alt+f2, there you have a console. try reconfiguring xfce from there. use dpkg --reconfigure -a
<wassy121> So, I tried upgrading to ubuntu 12, and now nothing works.  Absolutely nothing.  nm-applet won't load, can't get it online, had to boot into an old kernel because of missing modules.dep
 * Scunizi Wow.. 1800+ in the channel.. Must be a new release ;)
<pepee> kasii, my advice is not to mess with that...
<wassy121> it's messy.  Can someone help me get this under control?
<L3top> galerie: what does /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p          result in?    (if you have pastebinit installed please add | pastebinit to the end)
<pepee> taherAbdo_, what other programs show that error ? all of them?
<pepee> taherAbdo_, did you run startx as root?
<taherAbdo_> don't know
<taherAbdo_> pepee:don't know
<pepee> wassy121, reconfigure packages with dpkg
<pepee> wassy121, check if apt-get or dpkg are broken
<pepee> taherAbdo_, try some random program...
<taherAbdo_> pepee: ok
<Sample> top shows compiz as taking up 30% of my cpu at all times, is this abnormal?
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: please reboot, then after login, open a terminal and run the command "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER" (without the quotes), then see if pidgin works again.
<taherAbdo_> pepee: gparted "permission dynied"
<pepee> taherAbdo_, do what MirkoKa said
<wassy121> pepee: yeah, looks like the hard part was just getting it online.  Once I did, I'm going through an apt-get -f upgrade, and it looks like it might be trying to work
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: you cannot run gparted as a normal user. don't confuse your normal user with the adminstarator, and please try my suggestion :-)
<taherAbdo_> pepee: whta did he say
<taherAbdo_> ?
<wassy121> wonder why the 3.2 kernel didn't have any modules.dep in /lib/modules/*3.2*/ ...
<pepee> <MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: please reboot, then after login, open a terminal and run the command "sudo chown -R
<nowimproved1> my resolution wont go up, when i type dmesg it says [   49.354277] NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
<pepee> wassy121, broken update?
<pepee> wassy121, again, try to fix things using your package manager, or dpkg and apt-get
<taherAbdo_> mirkoka: ok thank U
<pepee> nowimproved1, what graphics card?
<pepee> nowimproved1, and cpu?
<Sample> Q: top shows compiz as taking up 30% of my cpu at all times, is this abnormal?
<wassy121> pepee: maybe.  Unfortunate that it broke everything so hard.  I'm trying to fix it that way.  It's just tough when it stumps me after working with this stuff for 10+ years :-/
<pepee> Sample, depends on your graphics card,I suppose
<Sample> pepee: what does your show?
<pyboy> answer Sample somebody,cant help Sample sorry
<pepee> wassy121, I've fixed ubuntu by using them, so it's should be fine
<OerHeks> kasii, what functions are you missing ?
<Fyodorovna> Sample, seems high you might also try #compiz
<Sample> ah good idea, will do
<pepee> wassy121, try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<mikester01> anyone experienced with KVM here today? Trying to set up a network bridge and I'm not having any success.
<pepee> wassy121, err upgrade, without the safe-
<ztag100> pyboy, Thanks, openshoot is WAY better then kdenlive
<pepee> ok guys, gotta go
<L3top> Take it easy pepee
<kasii> OerHeks, scrolling up and down
<normatif> wassy121: same here, inplace upgrade to 12.04 failed for me too
<campee> is there an equivalent to the "rpm -qf filename" command in ubuntu? i.e. find out which package owns a particular file
<pyboy> ztag100: no problem
<abdo> hey
<abdo> good afternoon
<wassy121> campee: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<L3top>  taherAbdo_: pepee's copy paste was cut short "please reboot, then after login, open a terminal and run the command "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER"       without the quotes
<pyboy> abdo: what is the problem
<abdo> can anyone help im new user of ubuntu]
<wassy121> abdo: Don't ask to ask.  Just ask
<abdo> how can i use uxterm
<wassy121> abdo: as-in, you have it open, and you want to know how to use it?
<abdo> yeah
<f0x> how can i enable systray in gnome-session-fallback 12.04
<f0x> ?
<campee> wassy121: thank you
<wassy121> abdo: type "ls" at the command prompt
<abdo> what about ubuntu 12.4
<wassy121> abdo: what about it?
<mikester01> anyone experienced with KVM here today? Trying to set up a network bridge and I'm not having any success. Following the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#bridging doesn't seem to work for me.
<kasii> OerHeks, scrolling up and down
<pyboy> abdo: use a terminal not xterm
<wassy121> pyboy: uxterm is a terminal, just like gnome-terminal, uxterm, eterm, and all the others
<pyboy> abdo: press ctrl +alt+t to open a terminal
<f0x> can anyone tell me how can i enable systray
<dysoco> If I want to develop Java Software (Also Android) using Eclipse, what should I install ? OpenJDK or Oracle JDK?
<f0x> in gnome-session-fallback
<f0x> 12.04
<abdo> i know how to open it but i couldnt know how to use it
<wassy121> dysoco: I've found openjdk to be just fine for almost all circumstances
<dysoco> wassy121, Thanks then
<wassy121> abdo: what do you want to do with it?  Type commands and hit enter.  Try "ls"
<wassy121> abdo: try "man man"
<kasii> OerHeks, scrolling up and down
<pyboy> abdo: ls lists out the files
<abdo> i see command not found "man man"
<wassy121> abdo: don't need quotes.
<abdo> ok
<wassy121> abdo: try here for some common commands: http://infohost.nmt.edu/tcc/help/unix/unix_cmd.html
<BFranks> After updating my Ubuntu 11.x to 12.04 (running on an ESX server) I found myself with no xorg.conf  so I tried copying xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf and that got me back into xwindows.. But Unity is SO unhappy and the speed is just a crawl.. Need some advice on killing Unity fully?
<f0x> how can i enable systray?
<taherabdo> mirkoka: please i missed the line of code yo send
<BFranks> (or getting some diagnostics) Thanks! :)
<taherabdo> mirkoka : sorry
<pooltable> pepee got it fix thanks
<MirkoKa> mikester01: so many thing can possible go wrong there^^ did you correcly adjust the IP numbers? is eth0 correct or is it  eth1? is your eth* connected to router (or other PC) which is off, etc. did you tell KVM to use the bridge interface? While we could help, I guess the KVM folks would be a better place to ask. :-)
<abdo> let me check the command man man what is it about
<pyboy> abdo: touch creats a text document and mkdir creates a folder i cant tell you all  the commands there is to much
<OerHeks> kasii, i used to set gesture with gpointing-device-settings, i am not sure it still works
<wassy121> BFranks: sometimes the upgrade silently doesn't finish.  Try to make sure "sudo apt-get -f upgrade" finishes successfully
<pyboy> abdo: it is a start
<wassy121> BFranks: And I think nowadays you can go without the xorg.conf ?  Not positive on that front
<crash82> pepee, thanks :)
<MirkoKa> taherAbdo_: please reboot, then after login, open a terminal and run the command "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER" (without the quotes), then see if pidgin works again. ^^
<taherabdo> mirkoka: please i missed the line of code yo send
<herpladee> hey guys i am having some problems with dns .. basically it is not working but using IPs instead IS working .. funny thing is that i have a windows computer on the same network that isn't experiencing these problems
<herpladee> i've rebooted my ubuntu and turned my wireless card on and off
<kasii> OerHeks,  so wat can do right now
<wassy121> herpladee: check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<herpladee> but dns keeps not working while everything else works
<zoltan__> hi can you help me, wifi not working  on 12.04
<herpladee> wassy121, that file is empty
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: did you see it now?
<mikester01> MirkoKa, ultimately what I'm doing now is outside of KVM...the issue is getting the actual bridge set up
<wassy121> herpladee: it may be you have bad entries in there, or none.  Try this: "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<wassy121> herpladee: that is Google's (?) public DNS server
<stercor> Have all the reports of 12.04LTS been good?
<abdo> i need time to check this command and what is benfits
<taherabdo> mirkoka: chown: cannot access `/home/taher/.gvfs': Permission denied
<herpladee> i used to have opendns there but i deleted them when my dns stopped working but that didn't solve the problem
<herpladee> wow lol that worked!
<wassy121> herpladee: :)
<pyboy> abdo: any commands you want just ask
<herpladee> thanks a lot :)
<herpladee> i've been messing with this for like an hour now
<abdo> thanks a lot
<nafta> hello, anyone know how could I run all php files in a directory with run-parts? I'm trying to do... run-parts /usr/bin/php /var/www/cron but it says run-parts: missing operand
<wassy121> nafta: run-parts isn't meant for that use.  What are you trying to do?
<L3top> zoltan what is the wifi hardware? (check lspci)
<wassy121> nafta: I think run-parts is part of the cron package itself.  I would try writing a small script, and put that in /etc/cron.d/
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: that's Ok. The .gvfs directory is special. please try pidgin now.
<nafta> wassy121 I'm trying to create a cronjob to run all the files in a directory...so in my crontab I have something like * * * * * run-parts /usr/bin/php /var/www/tweet_tnc/cron/
<taherabdo> mirkoka: ok
<wassy121> nafta: a script that does something like "for file in `ls /var/www/cron/`; do php $file; done"
<nafta> wassy121 can I actually use that exact piece of code you wrote bro?
<nafta> and how could I tell it to run like....every single minute
<wassy121> nafta: pretty close, yes.  Directory needs to be changed, but that is the right syntax
<wassy121> nafta: I would put it in a shell script in like /home/blah/scripts/run-crons.sh .
<taherabdo> mirkoka: ok , pidgin is runing now nice but , root directory sill "permission dynied"
<kasii> OerHeks,  am waiting for u
<wassy121> nafta: and have run-crons.sh be an executable file that just says what I wrote above
<kasii> OerHeks,  am waiting for u
<maca> Hi. SOmeone use yacy??
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: great, I belive we have fixed your problem. access to the root directory is always permitted for a normal user. why do you think you need access to it?
<L3top> You should not parse the output of ls in scripts... and $(command) is preferred over the older `command` see http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: s/permitted/denied/
<wassy121> nafta: l3top is right.  Specifically because ls doesn't translate spaces and special characters right
<SolarisBoy> heh
<mathor> gksu  nautilus  <directory name>
<taherabdo> mirkoka: i thought i'm in the sudo user generally, so i can access it
<mathor> that will give you root permission
<wassy121> maybe something like "find /var/www/cron -name "*.php" -exec php {} \;"
<pyboy> SolarisBoy: hi
<SolarisBoy> its multiple ways to handle spaces
<SolarisBoy> its more so bash or your shell than ls thats not interpreing it properly
<SolarisBoy> hi pyboy
<pyboy> SolarisBoy: what is your problem
<SolarisBoy> i dont have one currently
<SolarisBoy> you?
<RageRiot> I've posted some of my troubles on the forums if anyone could take a look thanks :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969821
<pyboy> SolarisBoy: no problems
<mathor> just type in "gksu nautilus"  and go to the folder you want, that will open your file manager in root
<abdo> info:amaork
<nafta> wassy121 Could not open input file: feed_0.php
<nafta> that's after running the script
<nafta> and that file is 777
<wassy121> nafta: never 777 :(  755 at most please
<kasii> OerHeks,  am waiting for u
<wassy121> nafta: I think my find command I gave above is a bit better.  Takes "for" and "ls" out of the picture
<SolarisBoy> while
<nafta> wait..didn't catch it
<SolarisBoy> while read handles spaces..
<SolarisBoy> xargs also if used with find properly
<wassy121> while read is even more wieldy than find -exec :-/
<fusk> hello. Is it a known problem that 11.10 or 12.04 freezes after sleep on notebooks ?
<pooltable> ok the console is all black i do not see the system name at all how to fix?
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: well, yes, no, sort of. what you are is a "main user" (windows speak). you  are still a normal user who doesn't have access to the system files for example. but as you are a main user who is allowed to use sudo you can turn yourself into the admin user root. in other words, you don't have access to the system files unless you insist on it by using sudo.
<SolarisBoy> -exec is executing command for each entry found
<SolarisBoy> and juggling the name in '{}'
<SolarisBoy> so depending on how you word find and exec and how you use while determines the usability of both
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<L3top> SolarisBoy: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/ParsingLs  will also explain specifically why you should not use while, and instead find, as wassy121 corrected.
<ThePendulum> Everytime I open up my laptop (from sleepmode/hibernation), the resolution is messed op. Is this a known problem?
<ThePendulum> Not just the resolution, overall graphics are odd.
<SolarisBoy> why should that mean not to use while?
<pyboy> ThePendulum: what version you running
<abdo> please i need command that will install freenode
<SolarisBoy> or rather to handle unexpected situations if you use while?
<ThePendulum> pyboy: The latest, 12.04
<SolarisBoy> your talking ease
<wassy121> abdo: you're on freenode?
<SolarisBoy> still
<JessicaW> what are the two numbers at the end of the line in fstab for?
<wassy121> abdo: so what do you need?
<pyboy> abdo: type sudo apt-get install  freenode
<abdo> yeah i ve another pc
<wassy121> JessicaW: they are for "pass" and "fsck" if I recall correctly
<pyboy> lol
<JessicaW> wassy121: that's what aI was thinking too.
<nafta> wassy121 that last script runs fantastic
<nafta> thanks a lot to both
<lauratika> is there a way to show rhythmbox icon in panel on 12.04?
<wassy121> JessicaW: man fstab tells it like it is.  dump and pass
<JessicaW> wassy121: why would you want to fsck a network mounted disk at every reboot?
<wassy121> JessicaW: you don't
<shallwe> AMD Dual-Core E-350 with ati, is it working with 3d?
<SolarisBoy> you dont
<SolarisBoy> generally network mounts are set to NOT fsk
<SolarisBoy> *fsck
<nafta> wassy121 so basically...in my crontab -e I can add * * * * * * /home/myscript
<MirkoKa> JessicaW:  see man fstab for the explanation of the fs_freq and fs_passno options
<nafta> and that's it...right?
<SolarisBoy> no
<wassy121> nafta: that's right.
<JessicaW> SolarisBoy: the ubuntu wiki says to put 0 1 for a windows share but I don't think that's right.
<kasii> OerHeks,  am waiting for u
<nafta> wassy121 mind my asking...that crontab thing is always running by default? or do i have to activate it? in case I restart the server etc?
<JessicaW> pretty sure it should be 0 0
<coldlogic> new to this. how do i join another channel?
<pyboy> abdo: you are on freenode what are you talking about
<wassy121> coldlogic: /j #channelname
<L3top> Because while does not terminate filenames with nulls given from ls is my understanding SolarisBoy.
<taherabdo> mirkoka: thanQ very much, but can you expalin the command please
<doktah> Can someone please tell me how I run a program from applications menu as an administrator?
<pyboy> codepal: type /join #channelname
<SolarisBoy> L3top: dump is for backups pass is for fsck
<JessicaW> nafta: it's always running
<SolarisBoy> i don't know if you should be setting archive bits on windows FS
<SolarisBoy> do you even use dump to back things up?
<Hilikus> i'm using ubuntu software center to update virtualbox's .deb package. I clicked install but there is no feedback, how can i know if its working or stuck or it's finished?
<abdo> yeah im sure im on freenode but i ve another pc . pz help
<SolarisBoy> if not than it shouldn't matter either or
<wassy121> nafta: it should always be running.  It's a system service that you probably wouldn't ever turn off.
<JessicaW> nafta: once you put something in crontab, crontab will run it forever. as long as your application is working.
<Hilikus> this software center program looks pretty bad to me
<L3top> I am referring just to bash scripting SolarisBoy, you asked why, that is the answer as I understand it. I am not a bash expert, I am just trying to improve bad habits.
<SolarisBoy> yea but thats 6 entries for time slots
<SolarisBoy> there are 5 in cron
<SolarisBoy> so its wrong
<SolarisBoy> L3top: i see
<wassy121> abdo: Oh, you want a linux IRC client.  Try x-chat.  You can find it in the software center
<pyboy> codlogic:type /join #chnnelname
<f0x> can anybody help me with systray enabling?
<SolarisBoy> L3top: it depends on IFS
<pyboy> codlogic:type /join #channelname
<SolarisBoy> and you can set that accordingly to what you expect to receive in most cases, but as explained there are more than one way to cut a frog in linux
<lauratika> please?
<wassy121> IFS = Inter-Field-Separator for those spectating this nerd-fest about how to parse output
<wassy121> :)
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<L3top> ")
<SolarisBoy> right its a global property i think that defaults to some space character
<sirknight> how and where do i get the 12.04 torrant.. imm at the ubuntu site
<taherabdo> mirkoka: thanQ very much, but can you expalin the command please
<pyboy> abdo: want help ask me anything
<Sm1th> @codlogic: if you are using xchat as your client you cna click on Server in the menu bar and click channel list
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: change the file owner (chown) to your user $USER (and your user group, $USER again) recursively (-R) for all files and directories in your home (/home/$USER). since there might be files which you don't have accces to, run it as the admin account "root" using the sudo command. Does that clear it up a little?
<wassy121> lauratika: I think rythymbox applet has been combined with volume applet
<wassy121> lauratika: try under the speaker icon
<MirkoKa> !patince | taherabdo
<vexaxv> i feel stupid for asking but where is the effin dim settings for 12.04
<SolarisBoy> why?
<lauratika> it is there but i want it like any ofther application on the panel
<kasii> OerHeks,  am waiting for u
<linuxloony89> Hi all, has anyone had any luck getting there iphone 4s working on 12.04
<taherabdo> mirkoka: yeap , thanQ
<SolarisBoy> i dont think ill be upgrading for a while =(
<pyboy> kasii: give him time i know you have been waiting for a long time go  for something to eat
<Sm1th> For someone new to Ubuntu what are the first things I should do after a fresh install.  I checked sound and wifi, they are good.  i installed xchat hoping for some guidance. :)
<KM0201> SolarisBoy: upgrading what?
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu versions
<wassy121> Sm1th: Install chrome, chrome-to-phone, flash plugin, umm . ..
<wassy121> make sure your 3d works
<KM0201> SolarisBoy: what are you using now, and why not?
<SolarisBoy> 11.10
<mbucko> is there a simple way to replace unity with gnome?
<SolarisBoy> because it works fine.
<Sm1th> wassy121: how would i check if my 3d is working?
<iceroot> Sm1th: enjoying is he first you should do
<KM0201> SolarisBoy: then thats fine.. just make sure you don't let it go EOL before you upgrade.
<OerHeks> kasii sorry just had to went away, did you see the last message about gpointing-device-settings
<SolarisBoy> KM0201: i generally dont
<linuxloony89> set up email address in thunderbird and start thinking about what software you need on your install
<Sm1th> it is quite nice iceroot. :)
<SolarisBoy> last time that happend was 8.x days =)
<KM0201> SolarisBoy: whats wrong w/ 12.04? (or is it there's just nothing wrong w/ 11.10?)
<DarwinSurvivor> Sm1th: it kind of depends what you will be using the computer for. is it an internet/email machine, a gaming rig, a school/work computer, etc?
<pyboy> Sm1th: what are you going to use for
<iceroot> Sm1th: nice to hear that
<Sm1th> its just a laptop that i will be tinkering with and learning the ins and outs of linux
<SolarisBoy> nothing that i know of yet - i use ubuntu at home for a desktop and at work for a desktop/laptop - so i seriously dont need/want any unexpected breakage of things in either - i generally like to monitor the threads, see whats going on etc before i just up and upgrade anyhow
<Sm1th> i personally prefer mozilla over chrome... and all my email is browser based.
<pyboy> Sm1th: do you wanna learn the commandline aka the terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> Sm1th: alright. to check 3d, install a 3d game like tremoulus, urbanterror, etc and see if it's laggy.
<Sm1th> i have a little bit of experience with the terminal
<ed_money> I am trying to remove all files that start with 'ex', and end with any number of digits, eg: 'ex1', 'ex23', etc. I've tried things like 'rm -rf ex[0-9]\+\$' with no luck. Tips?
<SolarisBoy> my friend was chugging along on the update before i left the office today - planned to check with him how it went tomorrow'ish - if its ok - that may prompt me to update faster
<L3top> SolarisBoy: quick pm?
<SolarisBoy> sure why not.
<taherabdo> mirkoka: thanQ
<pyboy> bye homeies
<Sm1th> ok darwin i like the sound of urban terror. lol ill try that thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> Sm1th: no problem
<sirknight> how and where do i get the 12.04 torrant.. imm at the ubuntu site
<tridentfish> Hi can some one help me with xchat?
<MirkoKa> ed_money: the shell doesn't do regex, but simpler globbing. try "rm -rf ex*[0-9]" or similar (try with echo first to be sure you have the pattern right!)
<ThePendulum> tridentfish: What seems to be the problem?
<Fyodorovna> sirknight, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<tridentfish> I want to user the chat room for Enlightenment irc and well what do I do?
<ThePendulum> Could anyone help me with some issues? Anyone available?
<Dirigible> I am logged into 11.10 using LDAP authentication. The bar at the top does not offer me a Log Out option. How do I log out?
<ed_money> MirkoKa: the shell doesn't do regex? huh, thought it did. thanks for the tip.
<SolarisBoy> shopt -s extglob || is pretty cool
<ThePendulum> DigitalFlux: There's no little gear, or your name?
<SolarisBoy> @ ed_money
<amaroks> Hello
<Sm1th> DarwinSurvivor: i could not find urbanterror but im installing openarena.
<SolarisBoy> bash goes globbing
<SolarisBoy> lol
<amaroks> whats wrong with this rule?  iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 173.236.62.162 –dport 25 -j ACCEPT
<tridentfish> I do not understand IRC much at all I know basically is how to go threw different chat rooms.
<SolarisBoy> amaroks: what is it intended to do?
<MirkoKa> taherabdo: my pleasure :-)
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: Assuming you are talking to me, when I click my name I'm offered other local user accounts, Switch User Account.. Online Accounts.. and User Accounts..
<SolarisBoy> it seems to be "trying" to let tcp traffic out TO port 25...
<ThePendulum> Dirigible: Whops, mismentioned, I'm sorry. There isn't a gear on the right of it?
<amaroks> SolarisBoy: yes i blocked it by accident yesterday
<amaroks> and Now want it allow it back but i get  bad argument -dport
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: Hmm, there might be, but it might go off the edge of the screen.
<Dirigible> amaroks: --dport
<Dirigible> Two dashes.
<DarwinSurvivor> !torrent | sirknight
<ubottu> sirknight: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<ThePendulum> Dirigible: You should tweak your screen then... Isn't there an 'Auto' button on the screen?
<DarwinSurvivor> oops
<DarwinSurvivor> sirknight: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<DarwinSurvivor> Sm1th: another goog game
<tridentfish> So no help I take it?
<SolarisBoy> amaroks: ok
<x-tab> hi
<SolarisBoy> amaroks: correct those are long options so --dport
<x-tab> ciao
<ThePendulum> tridentfish: I use Pidgin for IRC, so I'm afraid I can't help you with other clients. Try their channels
<x-tab> i'm ita
<DarwinSurvivor> tridentfish: #ubuntu is not an irc help channel
<sirknight> thanks guys for the help...  and where do i get the dvd size?
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: I don't think it's letting me change resolution..
<amaroks> SolarisBoy: actually i have it -- not one
<DarwinSurvivor> tridentfish: if you are looking for help with a particular irc program, which one are you using. if you want general irc information, please see #irc
<sirknight> tridentfish,  what do you need??
<ThePendulum> Dirigible: A resolution setting usually doesn't get things behind the edge of your screen, it usually screens within the viewport. Is the gear visible on a screenshot?
<SolarisBoy> amaroks: ok
<tridentfish> To connect to the IRC for  Enlightenment.
<JamesB> So... I just moved my netbook from 10.04 to 12.04... and... where did all my applications go?
<LinuxMonkey> that would be #e
<JamesB> On the left there's something resembling a search feature but it sits there and does nothing no matter what I type into it, and then there's Firefox and like three icons?
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: No, it isn't in a screenshot.
<amaroks> how do I allow an output port for a specific ip?
<ThePendulum> Dirigible: Odd, then it just isn't there. Could you show me the shot?
<DarwinSurvivor> tridentfish: most organizations that use IRC will post the server and channel name on their website somewhere.
<fuzai> Has anyone been successful with an ltsp install with 12.04?  I've made this work many times before, but with the new 12.04 release I can't get my thin clients to boot and it seems like nbd-server isn't working
<LinuxMonkey> tridentfish, are you using xchat? try /j #e
<tridentfish> So what do I do with info?
<tridentfish> I understand some of it but still confused.
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: http://i.imgur.com/J8hQI.png
<mrdeb> hi. who knows how to remove ubuntu firefox modication
<kasii> OerHeks,  am waiting for u
<ThePendulum> Dirigible: That's 12.04?
<Dirigible> No, as I said, 11.10.
<mrdeb> hello
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: No, as I said, 11.10.
<DarwinSurvivor> tridentfish: for help with xchat, see #xchat-gnome. for help with irc, see #irc. This channel is for help with ubuntu-related issues
<ThePendulum> Dirigible: Whops, my bad. Have you installed the display drivers?
<Dirigible> I haven't, it's running in VMWare. When I log in locally everything is fine.
<Dirigible> ThePendulum: I haven't, it's running in VMWare. When I log in locally everything is fine.
<Dirigible> Keep forgetting to highlight.
<tridentfish> Thanks most help for this place all month.
<mrdeb> hi. who knows how to remove ubuntu firefox modication
<MirkoKa> mrdeb: not sure how to remove it (remove ubutfox?), but can't you just disable the addon?
<bluebomber> Firefox doesn't appear in my application switcher (ALT-TAB) anymore when it's open. Any ideas?
<mrdeb> no i cant disable it MirkoKa
<mrdeb> what is the name in apt
<xangua> (18:08:41) mrdeb: no i cant disable it MirkoKa - i have just done that
<mrdeb> how
<doktah> Can someone please tell me how I run a program from applications menu as an administrator?
<ThePendulum> When I reopen the lid of my laptop (with Ubuntu running), the screen display splits in half and the graphics get completely messed up. Any ideas?
<ThePendulum> Only a reboot solves it
<JamesB> Has anyone run into "Dash Home" not working at all on 12.04?
<mrdeb> xangua: how
<MACscr> can i log directly in as root into an ubuntu system when using an ssh key? Do i just need to set it to allow direct root access to ssh?
<L3top> in most situations that is a bad idea doktah. what version ubuntu?
<jellow> doktah: use gksu
<xangua> mrdeb: on firefox addon tab
<MirkoKa> mrdeb: if you can't disable it (why not), try removing the "ubufox" package. also pleas learn abot patience, there's no need to repeat the question every minute :-)
<mrdeb> xangua: how do you remove it from apt
<mrdeb> ok
<mrdeb> thank you
<jrib> MACscr: you can... why would you want to though?
<xangua> mrdeb: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<mrdeb> so its ubufox
<MACscr> jrib: my remote management software wont do sudo as far as i know
<jrib> MACscr: what software is that?
<JamesB> Say, is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 12.04 to a different distro without reinstalling?
<ThePendulum> JamesB: A different Ubuntu distro, or a completely different one?
<jrib> JamesB: umm, define "a different distro"
<MACscr> jrib: cloudmin
<JamesB> Well, for instance, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, possibly Debian etc. if the former two have the same changes as ubuntu 10.04->12.04...
<jrib> !webmin | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ThePendulum> JamesB: Kubuntu and Xubuntu should be possible, but perhaps not be flawlessly. Ubuntu --> Debian... probably not.
<LinuxMonkey> mrdeb, its probably xul-ext-ubufox if your using 12.04
<MACscr> jrib: i dont think i ever said webmin
<iceroot> JamesB: you can easily install xubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu by "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" or "lubuntu-desktop" and so on, a change to debian is not possible
<jrib> MACscr: doesn't cloudmin run on top op webmin?
<jrib> s/op/of
<mrdeb> LinuxMonkey: i remove ubufox, so may it will work
<MACscr> jrib: yes, but only on the management host. Its not required on the systems it manages
<JamesB> Hmm ok, i will try Kubuntu first then. 10.04->12.04 has made my netbook into a nice shiny brick more or less, as "Dash Home" does not work, and there are about four icons other than that, aside from the obvious embarassments to Fitts' Law I am seeing
<jrib> MACscr: I see
<mrdeb> i went back to 10.04 becaus 12.04 was too slow and things didntwork
<MACscr> but it does use scp for some things and you cant sudo with scp according to the author
<jrib> MACscr: well you can ssh as root like you said, just drop a key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys .  I handle backups that way
<ThePendulum> JamesB: What keeps you from a full reinstall?
<MACscr> jrib: ok, thanks
<JamesB> I have programs and software I actually need to keep?
<LinuxMonkey> ah yeah its ubufox then
<mrdeb> thanks
<ThePendulum> JamesB: Can't you list the software you're using and reinstall all of it?
<mrdeb> also vlc doesnt work on 1004 anymore from ppa
<mrdeb> is this true
<Fyodorovna> JamesB, try resetting unity alt-f2 type unity --reset  This puts unity to install state.
<AVP> hey how do i use Evolution to access my yahoo account?
<mrdeb> i know that if u insatll compizmanager, you can turn off vsync and then unity is a lot faster
<mrdeb> why is this not originally in options
<mrdeb> ?
<pedroTI> hi
<JamesB> Fyodorovna: The Alt-F2 seems to go to the Dash. I hit Enter and nothing happens, like when I type anything else into the Dash...
<mrdeb> alt f2 looks like dash but its really run dcommand
<pedroTI> can a help to install amsn
 * cyphase made a program that solves Lights Off
<mrdeb> that is the problem is htat everything looks like dash
<tridentfish> I hate to be a bother but I need help to figure a way to extend the live of my laptop the netbook heats up a lot and the cpu spikes like crazy.
<Pici> !who | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ThePendulum> For some reason, the touchpad doesn't work in my Ubuntu 12.04 laptop account, while it does in the greeter and any other account
<mrdeb> hi pici
<Fyodorovna> JamesB, you can run it in a terminal unity --reset & exit
<JamesB> Yeah I am trying it with a terminal
<KM0201> tridentfish: are you running a bunch of crazy effects>
<nafta> wassy121 thanks for all your help, everything is working perfectly.
<JamesB> So far, a warning about a panel service not being found, there it's done it, but still nothing in Dash
<KM0201> tridentfish: also, are you noticing a particular app that causes it to spike...? or is it spiked evne when no apps are running
<eightyeight> what is the pxe append line to change the repository to find the software? i have access to a local mirror, and this box can't get to ubuntu.com
<Fyodorovna> JamesB, had you changed anything in compiz that can be reset as well.
<Dirigible> I am logged into 11.10 using LDAP authentication. The bar at the top does not offer me a Log Out option. How do I log out?
<Dirigible> Is there a channel for Unity, specifically?
<JamesB> Don't know, I've had this system for years
<sgerbino> anyone know how to get do screen recording with ffmpeg, im on 12.04 and get Cannot display X errors when I follow guides
<Sm1th> Can someone instruct me, as to where I might get the intel graphics driver? or do i just use the mesa one that came installed in ubuntu
<tridentfish> Nothing special and I have used different environments to help with the spikes. All programs causes the spikes pretty much.
<ThePendulum> Sm1th: In your System Settings panel, you should find an item "Additional Drivers"
<ThePendulum> Sm1th: If there are additional drivers for your system, they should be listed
<ThePendulum> Sm1th: You may find the System Settings window under the gear at the top right of your screen
<pedroTI> help please
<pedroTI> to install amsn
<pedroTI> in no ubuntu 12
<ThePendulum> pedroTI: Have you tried Pidgin? I recommend it over amsn anytime. 1 second, trying to find out how to install aMSN if you really like it
<Sm1th> ThePendulum: it says that there are no additional driver needed.
<tridentfish> Why I need to get to the chat room for Enlightenment desktop environment is an attempt to save it.
<pedroTI> hellooo
<ThePendulum> Sm1th: Are you encountering graphical problems?
<Fyodorovna> tridentfish, in the channel bar type /j #e only and hit enter
<LinuxMonkey> Fyodorovna, he's allready in #e
<Sm1th> ThePendulum: No, i was just sort of learning how to test certain aspects of this system, being my first with ubuntu and all.
<MirkoKa> pedroTI: amsn in in the repos, what problem do you face exactly when installing it?
<Fyodorovna> LinuxMonkey, wasn't sure if they actually made it loil.
<tridentfish> I have all ready connected I was just saying what I have tried.
<Sm1th> ThePendulum: i found that glxgears runs at about 60fps in fullscreen so i think the 3d part is ok.
<ThePendulum> Sm1th: Alright, seems like Ubuntu has the optimal graphics drivers already installed then
<Sm1th> ThePendulum: cool. Thanks for the heads up.
<ThePendulum> Sm1th: Happy to help
<pedroTI> please who install AMSN
<pedroTI> ubuntu 12
<tridentfish> I am collage student who can't really buy a new net book or laptop any time soon. So I am desperate to extend the life of the net book I have right now. My net book is a acer AOA150.
<iceroot> !info amsn
<ubottu> Package amsn does not exist in precise
<pepee> tridentfish, try lubuntu
<aaas> how do i run a command over and over ...such as 'ps -A | grep program'
<iceroot> aaas: watch command
<aaas> iceroot thanks
<autojack> has anyone here used ubuntu on ec2, and noticed that their instance lacks any files in /proc/xen ? puppet uses those to figure out if the box is a VM or physical, so that breaks here.
<Fyodorovna> pedroTI, removed from the precise repo.
<pedroTI> who dis?
<pepee> tridentfish, how much memory does the computer have?
<KM0201> tridentfish: you didn't answer my question earlier.. is it spiking the CPU all the time, or just when you use certain apps, or what?
<tridentfish> I have it and tried dose the same as Ubuntu. I have even used lower recourse intensive environments.
<Fyodorovna> pedroTI, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/amsn/0.98.4-0ubuntu3
<tridentfish> It spikes all the time.
<xangua> Fyodorovna: isn't in universe¿ i can see it on packages.ubuntu.com http://is.gd/7Gpp5P
<pedroTI> How to do it
<pepee> tridentfish, checked power management configs?
<pedroTI> Fyodorovna
<tridentfish> The computer has a half gig of ram and 1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB, 512 KB L2 cache.
<xangua> ooh i see, it's not in pangolin
<KM0201> hmm
<Fyodorovna> xangua, what I see is in  precise universe until feb 2012
<pepee> tridentfish, pentium 4?
<ThePendulum> Could anyone give me a hand?
<ThePendulum> The touchpad doesn't work on just my account
<ThePendulum> I am an administrator, and it's the first account on the laptop
<ThePendulum> It's the only account that doesn't have a functional touchpad
<DarwinSurvivor> !intel | site Sm1th
<DarwinSurvivor> gah
<xangua> ThePendulum: tried your function keys to enable/disable touchpad¿
<ThePendulum> xangua: Which one?
<ThePendulum> xangua: Mother of god. Touché
<Fyodorovna> pedroTI, I do see this ppa though. https://launchpad.net/~amsn-daily/+archive/ppa
<ThePendulum> xangua: I didn't even know there was a key for that
<KM0201> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> Sm1th: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers#Intel
<bitboy> how do i make virtual box full screen
<Chax> I just made the switch from Windows to Ubuntu and am wondering why it seems slow launching new programs. It was deathly slow before I updated my VGA, then a bit better, but I find that every once and a while it stops and freezes for about 1 - 10 seconds. Any ideas?
<bitboy> the ubuntu os only takes up a small portion of my screen
<DarwinSurvivor> bitboy: it's in the menu
<MirkoKa> bitboy: install the guest additions
<DarwinSurvivor> Chax: what are the specs (cpu, ram, graphics card) of the system?
<Fyodorovna> bitboy, install the guest additions
<ThePendulum> bitboy: Crack up the resolution and click the host key (right ctrl by default, I think) + f
<tridentfish> It just says  Intel Atom for it.
<KM0201> you can also go to "scaled" mode... and just adjust th ewindow size (thats what i usually do.
<pepee> tridentfish, ahh k
<pepee> tridentfish, what laptop? please, specify the model
<pedroTI> and then
<DarwinSurvivor> tridentfish: 1/2GB of ram is rather small for the applications ubuntu uses (firefox, libreoffice, etc). You might want to consider an upgrade (1GB total should suffice)
<pedroTI> Fyodorovna
<tridentfish> Acer AOA 150.
<pedroTI> and then
<Fyodorovna> pedroTI, do you know how to add the ppa to your sources.list?
<KM0201> tridentfish: have you tried other linux distributions, to see if it does the same thing?  i'd consider giving Fedora's LXDE spin a try and see if it helps.
<pedroTI> the two site
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | Chax
<ubottu> Chax: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tridentfish> I have had really nasty experiences with Fedora. What about BSD?
<ooldirty> hey guys, this probably sounds stupid, but does system() fork?
<KM0201> tridentfish: if you had a nasty experience w/ fedora, i can't imagine you having a good experience w/ BSD
<Sm1th> DarwinSurvivor: it seems that the drivers are bundled with Ubuntu since 2009 so im good. :)
<RageRiot> error reading meta data, Cannot allocate memory <-- does this mean the system doesnt have enough memeory ?
<pepee> tridentfish, https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/acer-aspire-one-netbook-heating-736029/    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Fyodorovna> pedroTI, this will add the repo and install.  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:amsn-daily/ppa  hit enter when asked the run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get install amsn
<MirkoKa> tridentfish: BSD is not a Linux, it's even harder than Fedora/CentOS. more on the SLackware/Arch level
<tables> anyone try nat port forwarding on virtualbox on ubuntu?
<xangua> Fyodorovna: that PPA you suggested doesn't really has what he is looking for, all packages failed to build
<lapsusbrutus> tables: yup
<tables> lapsusbrutus, howd you get it to work?
<tables> i'm trying to connect onto the nat'd vm
<tables> like get apache
<Fyodorovna> xangua, ah good eye I did not look for that. :)
<lapsusbrutus> tables: but I prefer to create a virtual bridge to have vms connect to network
<tables> i do too it works better
<tables> but right now i cannot bridge
<Fyodorovna> pedroTI, it loks as that ppa is not your answer sorry about that.
<Fyodorovna> loks*
<lapsusbrutus> tables: install bridge-utils, and I send you config for setting up bridge
<tridentfish> The issue I had with it was the partition and stuff screwed with my other os's.
<MirkoKa> tridentfish: sorry to say, but that is a user problem, not an OS problem :-) and BSD makes partitionnig even harder
<KM0201> tridentfish: what other OS was on the the machine?
<Chax> I just made the switch to Ubuntu and have found that it seems to freeze up for anywheres from 1 - 10 seconds every so often. Can anyone help me out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/958773/
<cpruitt> Can anyone recommend a good book on administration for Ubuntu (used as a web server).  Ideally it'd read well for a developer, not a sysadmin.  I want to learn but I don't have much sysadmin background.
<DarwinSurvivor> tridentfish: as someone that uses ubuntu, fedora, archlinux and freebsd all at home, freebsd is WAY harder than any of the other 3!
<brightsparks> Is it ok to disable bluetooth in ubuntu 11.10 or not?
<MirkoKa> Chax: does that happen with specific programs which you can name?
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: if you are primarily a developer, why are you running server edition...?
<tridentfish> lubuntu as of right now but in the past I have had backtrack, windows xp, fedora, puppy, and supper os.
<iceroot> brightsparks: if you dont need it
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: Because it's my web server?
<MirkoKa> brightsparks: if you don't have any bluetooth devicesm, yes
<brightsparks> iceroot: hi thanks.
<Chax> Xchat, Firefox, and I find it takes longer than I would expect to startup a program.
<cpruitt> And I don't need all the GUI stuff on a box sitting in my data center.
<Chax> MirkoKa: Xchat, Firefox, and I find it takes longer than I would expect to startup a program
<tridentfish> and many more. I know my distro's. I have been in the seen about 3 year, less than a year active.
<brightsparks> MirkoKa: nope. Can removing it increase available memory abit?
<MirkoKa> Chax: how much RAM?
<Draton> Hey guys - was just trying to run ubuntu on my new machine off of a usb drive, i assume i should still be able to install nvidia drivers? nothing in restricted drivers
<cordoval> Guest35836: ping
<cordoval> here
<cordoval> hi Rusty
<cordoval> here Sara
<Chax> MirkoKa: 3 Gigs
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: ah, so a WEB developer! I was thinking c/python/etc developer :P
<brightsparks> ok thanks guys.
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: yeah Rails mostly
<MirkoKa> brightsparks: yes, a tiny bit
<DarwinSurvivor> MirkoKa: his pastebin shows about 3GB
<tridentfish> Rails lol that is fun to learn.
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: But I run my own server, not VPS so I really want to understand the nuts & bolts of what I'm doing.
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: how much server stuff do you *want* to know? If running your own server you really should know about basic networking and ipfilters as well as keeping it updated
<cordoval> hi guys my friend Rusty Guest35836 is having some problems he also upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and is having some errors trying to boot, can someone help please?
<crond> cordoval, just ask the question, if someone can help, they will! :)
<DarwinSurvivor> cordoval: someone just trying pining him and he didn't respond. we can't help someone that doesn't talk...
<pepee> tridentfish, http://askubuntu.com/questions/49477/acer-aspire-5532-overheating
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: We'll I *want* to know it all, but I'm realistic.  I need to at least better understand the basics of security and the software I'm running for things like FTP and mail, etc… I don't like being nervous about changing config files because I don' know if something will break.
<Draton> Anyone have an experience w/ a GTX 680 on ubuntu? Is the driver out/stable?
<cordoval> he is typing what he sees on the screen options i think he is on recovery window
<tohuw> cpruitt: Fear is the beginning of wisdom.
<cordoval> however if he goes for mount all or something like that it is going to take him like 30 hours
<Sm1th> Is there an open source version of vnc that is compatable with the enterprise version for windows?
<cpruitt> Also, I need to be able to troubleshoot better.  My server crashes at least once a day for an unknown reason.  Suspect hardware but months of looking have yielded no results.  I just don't know enough to keep going.
<cordoval> he has been doing that and nothing so i told him to reboot and ask here
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: ok, what I usually do is set up a headless server (like you have) and then also have a copy of everything running on a local (development) machine. try the changes on the local machine. if it works, copy the changes to the server.
<tohuw> cpruitt: Have you checked dmesg?
<DarwinSurvivor> !lamp | cpruitt
<ubottu> cpruitt: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DarwinSurvivor> !iptables | cpruitt
<ubottu> cpruitt: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: start with those 2, then check out the docs for the other services (ftp, etc) that you are using
<cpruitt> tohuw: Oh yeah… I've checked every log I can find, mucked about with GRUB settings, video drivers… the works.
<cordoval> what happens if he hits ctrl+d?
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: Thanks
<pepee> tridentfish, try this: sudo sh -c 'echo -n "enabled" > /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/mode'
<elky> How do fonts get installed these days?
<cpruitt> tohuw: Sometimes it reboots itself, other times it never comes back
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: if you are experiencing regular crashes, there is a HIGH probability it's the RAM. reboot and run memtest from grub
<MirkoKa> elky:  copy them to your ~/.fonts directory, done
<DarwinSurvivor> cpruitt: if you are new to servers, I would hold off on hosting a mail server until you are VERY comfortable. It's probably the most complicated service you can run on ubuntu!
<ferencz> re
<ferencz> re
<AngrySpam> i love how ubuntu has 4 workspaces
<zyltoid> which package is flash 64bit from adobe?
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: Yeah, I need to block off some down time to go to my data center for a memory test.  The weird thing is that I have another box that is exactly the same config but no hardware has been exchanged.  It does the exact same thing even when we tried a different linux distro.
<AngrySpam> +1 loltroll
<cpruitt> DarwinSurvivor: We don't host email.  Just apache / ftp at the moment.
<cpruitt> We have a separate mail server for customers that want it.
<tridentfish> DarwinSurvivor I thought IRC was a easy to use. I will probably skip it. Thank for the warning. lol
<elky> MirkoKa, no system-wide option?
<KM0201> tridentfish: irc is not easy to use?
<JollySpam> yes it is
<JollySpam> jsut type in the box and hit enter
<MirkoKa> elky: copy them to a fitting (or own) directory in /usr/share/fonts if iÄm not mistaken, they will be picked up from there too (inotify is really cool^^)
<KM0201> JollySpam: i'm not disputing that.. i'm trying to figure out why he thinks its difficult to use.
<Menno> you can also drag 'n' drop to Ubuntu's font picker, can't you?
<devinus> is noexec on a /var partition a good idea?
<Menno> devinus: not for /var/tmp
#ubuntu 2012-05-01
<JollySpam> KMO2O1: oops sorry
<devinus> Menno: why would noexec be bad for /var/tmp?
<tridentfish> For me yeah I would rather code and I stink at it. lol
<Menno> "On GNOME, you can also directly open the virtual folder fonts:/ (within a Nautilus window, choose Go -> Location or press Ctrl+L) and drag and drop fonts into this folder"
<Menno> devinus: I can think of a few examples of programs that generate temp files they expect to execute
<devinus> hrm
<Menno> Oracle installer maybe.
<Menno> Dunno, give it a try and see what happens.
<zyltoid> is the flash plugin from the default repos 64bit?
<Menno> nosuid seems safe.
<devinus> Menno: another question, where is nosuid actually useful for?
<Menno> when inserting untrusted media
<devinus> what does suid do?
<Menno> if a non-root user can insert media which is exec and not nosuid, they can gain root.
<Menno> setuid programs run as the user (and group, if setgid) that owns the file.
<Menno> The most obvious example of such a program is /usr/bin/sudo
<devinus> Menno: okay, so i want suid on e.g. /home if i have stuff in my ~/bin right?
<captine> hi all.  I am still struggling with my wifi that keeps dropping me (broadcom) on 12.04.  Have just disabled IPV6 after which my connection came back... not sure if that could be linked?  How can i check
<captine> the wifi stays connected, but cannot ping anything or view websites
<captine> will see how long i stay connected now with IPV6 disable
<MirkoKa> devinus: NO! you do not want suid! suid is a bad but nesesarry method to run programs as root by normal users, programs like sudo, passwd, X, etc. suid are absolute exceptions
<devinus> ah
<devinus> one very last question
<devinus> noexec on /boot
<devinus> does that make sense?
<devinus> i mean, isn't the kernel being "executed" ?
<MirkoKa> devinus: not by the kernel ;-) all permission checks are done by the kernel, so the kernel isn't executed in terms of user permissions.
<devinus> ah okay
<devinus> great thanks
<Menno> devinus: setuid on a directory has no meaning, and setgid means folders created in it will inherit the parent folder's group instead of the user's group by default.
<Menno> you shouldn't need setuid binaries in ~/bin
<Menno> try to use sudo instead, and keep setuid binaries either managed by the package manager, or isolate 'em to /usr/local/bin.
<pencilpenpen> hello
<pencilpenpen> i was using drag-n-drop to copy a lot of files to a windows computer.
<pencilpenpen> after a few files it failed and asked if i wanted to skip
<pencilpenpen> i hit 'retry' several times but it didnt work
<pencilpenpen> i tried the copy again and it said it failed due to invalid arguments
<pencilpenpen> i rebooted my computer and now the windows machine is not visible on the network
<L3top> !enter | pencilpenpen
<ubottu> pencilpenpen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pencilpenpen> sorry
<pencilpenpen> i would appreciate any advice on how to reconnect to the computer and transfer the files
<peter_c> im trying to configure a static ip, and google tells me to edit file /etc/network/interfaces, but theres no such file. anyone know which file to edit?
<Bsims> pencilpenpen: reboot teh windows machine... wait a bit then reboot your linux machine?
<L3top> It sounds like your windows machine dropped from the network during the transfer... but hard to say for sure.
<L3top> peter_c: you should definitely have an /etc/network/interfaces file.
<peter_c> crap nevermind, im using centOS
<peter_c> :(
<pencilpenpen> i am sure it is still on the network, i can see a webpage it is serving.
<whoever> what is the security app name, it begins with an "a" that ships with ubuntu and prevents some system changes
<barberan> hi
<Jimu> so i'm upgrading my laptop, i torrented the alternate cd, following the ubuntu.com directions, and i've mounted the iso, but it isn't allowing me to run the upgrade
<MirkoKa> peter_c:  then see /etc/sysconfig/networking/devices/* but the NetworkManager shoudl work in both cases
<MirkoKa> whoever: appamor?
<Jimu> oh wait...  i'm an idiot, it's working
<spaceneedle> I just clicked clicked properties for an mp4 file and up pops a window that says:creating a properties window and that I can cancel the operation by clicking cancel. But nothing happens!
<MirkoKa> whoever:  apparmor I mean
<jellow> smcgrath:
<DarwinSurvivor> pencilpenpen: that doesn't mean the file-sharing application on the windows machine didn't crash or something
<jellow> spaceneedle: you can use xkill , then click on the offending window
<DarwinSurvivor> pencilpenpen: unless you can verify that the shared folder is still visible to other computers, REBOOT it
<Bsims> yeah uptime is bragging rights... it works is better
<pencilpenpen> it might take a while to get permission to reboot it, but i'll try it. thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> pencilpenpen: is it not your machine?
<Bsims> pencilpenpen: heh restart the networking daemon?
<pencilpenpen> it is not my machine
<scroogemcduk> Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever developed c++/tk on ubuntu?
<netsmith2012> Greetings earthlings
<netsmith2012> Is this ubuntu land ?
<Bsims> pencilpenpen: if its not your machine kick it upstairs
<scroogemcduk> One of its dependencies is the X11 header files, and I am having trouble trying to find those, does anyone know where that is?
<DarwinSurvivor> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Bsims> scroogemcduk: install the X11 dev packages
<MirkoKa> netsmith2012: no, as the channel name suggest this is the #windows-vista-on-the-mac-phone land. ;) SCNR you have a question?
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm, wrong headers :(
<DarwinSurvivor> !x11 headers
<Bsims> headers are seperate for packages for reasons that were valid when drives where small
<netsmith2012> I have a simple question about Ubuntu. I am just checking it out at the web site for the first time.
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: try libx11-dev
<Samwan> hi guys. Now i researched for about a few weeks but there seems to be no solution. I have different graphic cards inside my PC cause I have 3 screens and no money for 2 high end cards... so I have an AMD HD 4670 and an HD 7750, is there any way to use both at the same time?
<MirkoKa> netsmith2012: so ask your question
<DarwinSurvivor> he's gone, sorry scott__
<pencilpenpen> i think the problem is my computer. there is another linux computer on the network with a shared folder and I can not see it. however I can see the network printer.
<netsmith2012> Question: Does Ubuntu include it's own Linux implementation besides it's own GUI user interface.
<DarwinSurvivor> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<MirkoKa> netsmith2012: Ubuntu is a Linux distribution (a compination of the Linux kernel and other applications)
<Steve132> I can't seem to find the 'advanced' tab in the new installer
<DarwinSurvivor> netsmith2012: I believe ubuntu may apply some patches, but they should be listed at the above URL
<tedryder> I put this Ubuntu application on my laptop and now I can't find Internet Explorer
<Steve132> that used to be there...is there a way to control how the installer installs grub any more?
<DarwinSurvivor> netsmith2012: and they definitely supply additional modules
<MirkoKa> netsmith2012: in other words, Ubuntu *IS* a Linux system
<Steve132> That is necessary for certain installs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation#Mac_OSX.2C_Vista.2C_and_Ubuntu
<tertitten> I've recently built a distro/respin of openSUSE, i'm starting to regret using it as base, so for building a distro based on ubuntu what tools do anyone that has done it before recommend ? UCK, Remastersys?
<Bsims> netsmith2012: no linux is pretty much linux
<DarwinSurvivor> tedryder: ubuntu is not an application, it is an entire operating system. It will either replace your windows installation or allow you to pick between the 2 at install time
<DarwinSurvivor> tedryder: if you are simply looking for a web browser, use firefox, it is installed by default in ubuntu
<tedryder> Lol...just joking.
<Fyodorovna> Steve132, the custom install is still there it is called other in the gui of choosing the install placement
<Bsims> netsmith2012: there are three main paths apt, rpm and build from source... they all work the same, diference is in package manager
<wedgie> tedryder: so you DID fine internet explorer? :O
<tedryder> Seriously though...12.04 is awesome!  I may stop using Windows now.
<DarwinSurvivor> tedryder: had a feeling. If you DO want IE though, it can be run in wine :P
<deww> Samwan: i havent used amd/ati cards before, but i know it can be done. my coworkers have done it, but we use nvidia
<Steve132> Got a screenshot of this?  I can't seem to find it
<danmackay> unity still sucks and will forever suck :P
<Steve132> Fyodorovna: got a screenshot?
<DarwinSurvivor> tedryder: i've actually DONE that for some web-dev work before :(
<tedryder> I didn't like Unity before but for some reason, I'm really liking it now--seems  more polished.
 * Bsims used unity long enough to install kde and wmaker
<Jordan_U> Steve132: Note however that grub's boot sector should *always* be installed to the MBR.
<DarwinSurvivor> tedryder: fyi most users that don't know linux doesn't have IE would never find irc...
<tedryder> lol
<Steve132> Jordan_U: doesn't that run counter to what that install guide says?
<Bsims> netsmith2012: the other differences are basicaly theological in nature
<Samwan> deww, on my workplace I use nvidia aswell, the nvidia drivers implement this option, at home I have AMD, so this option is not there inside the driver. Inside windows it can be done, but I thought there might be some dirty workaround under linux cause I can't be the only one to use 3 screens with 2 different AMD cards on this world
<tedryder> Nothing wrong with that.  I still can't program in C.  We all know different things.
<MirkoKa> danmackay: please don't spam this channel with "i hate unity" messages (i don't like it too). complain to canonical, we can do pretty much nothign about it. thanks
<Chax> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 with 3 gigs of RAM and having some problems, could that be why?
<Jordan_U> Steve132: If it does it's only because that install guide is wrong.
<Steve132> The reason for it is that macs can't handle MBR correctly
<Bsims> Chax: no... what video card/cpu do you use? and what problems are you having?
<Steve132> they need refit
<tedryder> I do have a silly question though.  Can I get a system monitor near the clock at the top right?
<DarwinSurvivor> Chax: 3GB of ram is more than sufficient to run any pre-installed software on ubuntu. the only software requiring more would be audio/video editing software and rendering applications
<ox1de> i keep getting a blank window called "debconf" what is it?
<DarwinSurvivor> tedryder: not sure about unity, bug gnome-shell has extensions that do that
<Chax> Bsims: I am running an NVidia card, 512mb, but I can't find the information on it in system settings. I am just having freezing problems occasionally. It says my graphics is UNKNOWN.
<Bsims> Chax: and did you install the nvida drivers?
<Jordan_U> Steve132: rEFIt is not stored in the MBR, it's an EFI application.
<tedryder> Thanks
<Chax> Bsims: It updated video drivers after the install.
<Fyodorovna> Steve132, Something other is the one. http://imagebin.org/210423
<Sample> according to the command `top` is anyone else seeing their compiz CPU usage above like, 4% ?
<Bsims> Chax: do glxinfo|less for me would you and msg me the results
<tedryder> Also, I have an AMD graphics card and the proprietary drivers are installed but for some reason the AMD Control Software won't start.
<MirkoKa> ox1de: a terminal window. happens seldomly for some packages which require info from you or an approvement for some non-free license. if it doesn't diappear after some time, what text do you see in it=
<ox1de> it was blank grew
<ox1de> grey
<DarwinSurvivor> Sample: that's not uncommon. if it hits 10% you may have an issue (depending on how powerful your CPU is of course)
<ox1de> it dissappears right away
<gimpy15> I installed 12.04 as an attempt to use Ubuntu after jumping ship to Debian in 10.04.  I'm having nothing but problems.  How do i get Ubuntu to stop logging errors to the console?  I killed rsyslogd and it still spits out errors to the console I'm trying to work on!
<PhlowHome> My laptop screen goes blank when I close the lid and reopen, any known fix?
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: to stop errors from appearing, fix the errors :D
<MirkoKa> ox1de: so don't bother, all fine
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: They come up every couple seconds, I can't even work on them!
<ox1de> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: also, errors are only dumped to TTY1, if you need to use a recovery console, use TTY2-9
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: hit CTRL+ALT+F2 for a clean terminal
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Nope, errors on TTY2 too.
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: really? what are they?
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: the only errors you should see on TT2 are errors caused by bash and your login (system errors all go to TTY1)
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: have you added anything to .bashrc, .bash_profile, etc?
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: " [345.354] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed" and then just one about "Assuming drive cache: Write through"
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Nope.  Still trying to get LXDE to even start.
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: so this is a clean install with a clean home folder?
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Other than installing lubuntu-desktop, yes....but my /home is encrypted (by whatever method the installer does it).
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: ok, just trying to rule out old debian settings/etc that may be still in there.
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Nope, formatted everything.
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: did you live-cd run correctly?
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Didn't use the live-cd.  I installed from the server CD since i want LVM.
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: I've had this laptop for a year and I've yet to find a distro that is lightwieght and wireless works correctly.
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: ok, 2 things to try: First see if the live-cd boots ok, then also run the "check this disk for errors" on the disk that you installed with to rule out a bad download/burn
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: I've seen many people spend a week trying to fix an install only to find out the install disk was bad :(
<Surlent777> I've found a really weird issue: as of upgrading to 12.04, I've noticed Firefox refuses to allow me to customize toolbars, period. The cursor changes into a hand, but click operations aren't recognized, much less dragging. Any advice?
<jellow> can I dd an .iso to a usb ?
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: md5sum matched for the burned disk, it's fine.
<DarwinSurvivor> Surlent777: I've seen that before. Run firefox with a clean profile and see if the issue goes away
<Surlent777> DarwinSurvivor: will do, one moment
<MirkoKa> jellow: no, completely different device formats
<Fyodorovna> jellow, the release yes not sure when this started. :)
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: I just want this error to go away to I can work, do you have any idea what prints it?  What daemon I can turn off?
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: ok, see if the live-cd works. if it doesn't there may be some incompatible or possibly broken hardware
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: It's not a hardware issue.  I've seen this same issue on other machines and it's fine.  I just want it to stop bitching at me.
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: it mentioned sdb, if you have a 2nd harddrive of a usb-drive or flash-card reader installed, unplug it
<sront> heyho: my sources.list seems to be broken cuz of a malformed line somewhere. so my sources cant be read. any way to fix that?
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: There is no second drive.  Every distro showed an sdb on this though.
<KM0201> sront: pastebin your  /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> gimpy15, sound lika a LVM issue then?
<KM0201> !pastebin | sront
<ubottu> sront: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Surlent777> DarwinSurvivor: you guessed correctly. Suppose I'll have to rebuild it piece-by-piece until it works
<gimpy15> OerHeks: LVM lies above the devices.  It certainly would not create a magical sdb.
<jellow> MirkoKa: do I need and parameters with dd?
<Surlent777> DarwinSurvivor: thanks for pointing me in the right direction, at least
<DarwinSurvivor> spicyWith: also pastebin the *exact* error message(s) you are getting
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: if there is a flash-card reader, that will sometimes show up as sdb
<rxerla> q
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Could be in, but it's empty.  I couldn't care less about the meaningless error, I just want to to stop clogging up my terminal.
<MirkoKa> jellow: no, it's really not possible. you only can dd an image (cd, dvd, usb, floppy, hdd, etc)  to an exactly fittting target device. not to  mention, that a usb disk/stick and a cd/dvd are booted differently. what are you trying to do?
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: pastebin lsmod. if we can remove the module that loads the reader, it may get rid of the messages
<SolarisBoy> is it trying to read it as a lvm volume?
<DarwinSurvivor> !usbinstall | jellow
<DarwinSurvivor> arg
<lauratika> i cant change background picture at login. itry lightdm and changes wont stay.when i run in terminal lightdm it says Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<DarwinSurvivor> jellow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<sront> ah, i produced a typo while copy pasting. ty KM0201
<hwq001> help !! tar: This does not look like a tar archive http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11892931#post11892931
<KM0201> sront: np :)
<jellow> MirkoKa: I was going to use a usb as a live cd I thought is was possible I've done it with .img though they were netboots
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: you can do the file command and the file as an argument and confirm
<hwq001> :solarisboy could you explain  details??
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: http://dpaste.com/740582/
<DarwinSurvivor> jellow follow the link I posted!
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: file <filename>
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: it will tell you what type of file it is.
<labyrinth> Hi, I'm setting up a 12.04 mirror for my community (school). This is the first time I've been a sysadmin for Linux for more than myself. I'm having trouble understanding how to apt-mirror the ubuntu-releases just for pangolin
<SolarisBoy> you may need a differeent tool to read it depending on what it is.
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: try rmmoding the usb_storage one
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: also try the bluetooth one
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: file command output says it is data
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: bluetooth has deps which are in use
<SolarisBoy> then its probably not for tar
<SolarisBoy> if it were a tar archive it would say something similar to that.
<anon_inFLuX> NOM.NOM.NOM.
<ulkesh_> jellow, what OS are you using right now?
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Aren't these messages just going through syslog?
<SolarisBoy> if it's data it is probably binary data or something hwq001
<Buduk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970092 << Care to assist ?
<SolarisBoy> so tar wouldn't be the correct tool to extract/view it
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: I can't extract it any more ?
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: probably
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: a better question is how was it created?
<DarwinSurvivor> labyrinth: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror ?
<SolarisBoy> you piped the output of tar to split
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: So I stopped rsyslog, what else does Ubuntu 12.04 have?
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: I run " tar cvpf - somedir | split -b 50000m "
<anon_inFLuX> who took my name inFLuX???????????????????????????????????
<hwq001> created it
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: thats not creating a file
<anon_inFLuX> touch
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: I'm not super familiar with ubuntu's logging system, but you could try searching for the error in /var/log and see which log they are ending up in
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: the rest of the command would be to take stdout and put it in a file
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: I would still *highly* recommend seeing if the live-cd boots
<lauratika> anyone knows where the image for lightdm wallpaper is stored?
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/tar-split-question-605013/ || example: 'tar -cvpj 'directory/name'/ | split -d -b 4000m - /name/of/archive.tar.bz2'
<hwq001> SolarisBoy:  so ,is there any way to get it back be a folder?
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: afaik you never removed the folder,, did you?
<labyrinth> Darwin: yes, but I'm using apt-mirror. We have to be very choosy with what we mirror because there is no fiber optic to this island, so several hundred people share a 1.5mbps connection
<SolarisBoy> you just created some odd data froma failed attempt at tarring it
<gimpy15> DarwinSurvivor: Just in /var/log/syslog.  Why?  If a clean install is failing how would a live boot do any better?
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: I need to re-compress the folder?
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: you need to do whatever it is you were previously trying to properly so it creates the tar.gz file
<anon_inFLuX> @hwq001  use touch on the file
<SolarisBoy> as stated your missing a piece of the command
<SolarisBoy> why would touching the file do something?
<SolarisBoy> other than updating the modification time?
<anon_inFLuX> info about it
<SolarisBoy> dought it
<gaelfx> how do you stop software center from showing all these useless "magazines" I never wanted to see?
<SolarisBoy> touch wont turn a data file to a tar archive
<anon_inFLuX> also modification
<SolarisBoy> again what does that have to do with tar opening a data file?
<SolarisBoy> and not a tar file?
<anon_inFLuX> what is the full issue
<SolarisBoy> tab up
<SolarisBoy> hes not using 'tar -cvpj 'directory/name'/ | split -d -b 4000m - /name/of/archive.tar.bz2'
<nhrfiport> Need help, after attempting to update to 12.04, I got bsod at some point. My machine could not reboot after that point
<SolarisBoy> hes breaking the command and creating something thats _not_ a tar archive
<SolarisBoy> and then using tar to read it
<SolarisBoy> is the issue
<nhrfiport> I logged in to recovery mode and can at least login no
<hwq001> aSolarisBoy:  how can I do next step :(
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: did you remove the folder you are using in that argument to tar?
<SolarisBoy> if not as stated, run the command correctly
<DarwinSurvivor> gimpy15: it's to rule out a few issues. if the live-cd won't work either, then there may be something *fundamentally* wong. if it DOES work, than it may be a bad install or something
<SolarisBoy> i provided an example
<nhrfiport> but its in gnome desktop
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: I didn't remove it
<SolarisBoy> ok
<SolarisBoy> do it again
<SolarisBoy> correctly
<FloodBot1> SolarisBoy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaelfx> haha, fundamentally wong
<SolarisBoy> sorry
<anon_inFLuX> what ubuntu version is it
<hwq001> SolarisBoy:  I spent 10 hours to compress the folder and spent 10 hours to transfer to new server
<anon_inFLuX> ???
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: you did it wrong
<gaelfx> anon_inFLuX: what ubuntu version is what?
<ThePendulum> Hmpf, my cursor has disappeared
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: do it again correctly
<anon_inFLuX> what release version is hwq001 useing
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: apt-mirror is working great for the archive mirror, but I also want to mirror the cd isos, and I only want precise pangolin for now
<SolarisBoy> why does that matter?
<SolarisBoy> hes not using the command he is running correctly based on the link he posted
<gaelfx> !who > anon_inFLuX
<SolarisBoy> 'tar cvpf - somedir | split -b 50000m'
<ubottu> anon_inFLuX, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> labyrinth: if the connection is slow and you can handle being 1-2 days behind, why not sneaker-net the updates over?
<SolarisBoy> he needs to finish the command thats all
<ThePendulum> How do I switch accounts using just the keyboard?
<MirkoKa> ThePendulum: sudo ?
<hwq001> SolarisBoy:ok ,I have to do it again. thanks for your help
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: correct
<ThePendulum> MirkoKa: Sudo what?
<DarwinSurvivor> ThePendulum: try the different TTY terminals, one of them should be lightdm (CTRL+ALT+F#)
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: just review the command properly before you do it..
<Ben64> hwq001: why not use rsync or similar
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: maybe test it on a smaller directory first to make sure it works as expected?
<SolarisBoy> then you wont have a big bust at the end if it doesn't
<ThePendulum> DarwinSurvivor: Didn't know one of them is LightDM, TIL, thanks!
<ThePendulum> Strange
<ThePendulum> The cursor works on any account but mine, and the touchpad is turned on
<hwq001> Ben64: my data is 400G,too large
<hwq001> Ben64:and all of them are images
<Ben64> hwq001: thats not too large for rsync
<MirkoKa> ThePendulum: are you talking about running programs as another user or to completely login as another user (like the switch user facility)?
<SolarisBoy> Ben64: bzip has a higher compression rate in general also
<anon_inFLuX> what is in it??? 400gb of porn?? hahaha
<SolarisBoy> woops
<DarwinSurvivor> ThePendulum: just remember that switching like that does NOT automatically lock the first login
<Ben64> can't really compress jpg with bzip
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: To be honest, we actually have a 2nd 1.5mbps connection I can dedicate toward downloads without disrupting people much. There's a lot of people looking forward to ditching M$ here, so they're happy to sacrifice a bit of speed to have a shared repo
<SolarisBoy> i meant hwq001 Ben64 sorry
<SolarisBoy> oh its pics?
<SolarisBoy> pron?
<SolarisBoy> jeepers
<Ben64> rsync can do compression during transfer too
<anon_inFLuX> lol
<anon_inFLuX> 400gb
<ThePendulum> DarwinSurvivor: I noticed. All I care for now is getting my cursor to work, lol
<Ben64> saves time, and resumable
<SolarisBoy> yes it can
<gaelfx> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: not pron but manga
<ThePendulum> DarwinSurvivor: I'm the only user awake at all anyway, hehe
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: haha good one
<SolarisBoy> so .. its pron...
<gaelfx> !language | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SolarisBoy> my bad
<easypie> i see thinkpad laptop support on ubuntu hardware certified page but for 32bits. is there support for 64bit? because doesn't 32bit restrict to using less than 4gb on laptops?
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: it is not porn,I hate adult content
<SolarisBoy> right...
<gimpy15> Mango pron?
<anon_inFLuX> lmao
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: I'm just a bit confused about doing cd mirror. Here's one of the bad lines from /etc/apt/mirror.list - deb-i386 http://ubuntu.idrepo.or.id/ubuntu-releases precise
<LinuxMonkey> gimpy15, tasty
<Ben64> anyway, rsync will transfer a large amount of data in an efficient manner, hwq001
<SolarisBoy> it will
<SolarisBoy> but he wants to compress it no?
<SolarisBoy> not transfer it
<Ben64> <hwq001> SolarisBoy:  I spent 10 hours to compress the folder and spent 10 hours to transfer to new server
<SolarisBoy> oh
<SolarisBoy> my bad
<SolarisBoy> ++rsync
<hwq001> Ben64: because they are all images,if I transfer them directly,it will be very slow,implement each images
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to 'reset' the cursor?
<Ben64> hwq001: seriously. rsync.
<SolarisBoy> hwq001: make sure to use --partial...
<SolarisBoy> just in case..
<Guest19055> I have an odd question. I am currently running an install of Debian Squeeze. If I wanted to chnage to Ubuntu, would it be possible to just change my sources list?
<hwq001> If I use resync it will spend 4 days
<SolarisBoy> is the transfer going across the internet?
<Jordan_U> Guest19055: NO.
<SolarisBoy> if its local there is no reason it should take 4 days unless you have like copper connections at home or something
<hwq001> SolarisBoy: yes old canada server to new usa server
<SolarisBoy> oh.. well.. heh
<Jordan_U> Guest19055: You'd need to re-install.
<SolarisBoy> compress is best you can do.. i think you can turn up the compression level.. but its a tradeoff...cpu/network
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: The error I got was "http://ubuntu.idrepo.or.id/ubuntu-releases//precise/Sources.gz could not be opened..." The double slash looks fishy to me
<Ben64> should take about 11hrs
<Ben64> 400GB / 100mbit
<SolarisBoy> well
<SolarisBoy> assuming you ever really got that type of throughput -
<Ben64> i do on my servers
<SolarisBoy> does he?
<hwq001> Ben64  only 10m for incoming ...
<DarwinSurvivor> labyrinth: you don't have to do cd mirror to sneakernet stuff. You can also set up another machine as an rsync mirror (laptop, netbook + external USB, etc) and the simply rsync between them when you bring it back
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U: so completely impossible?
<MirkoKa> labyrinth: maybe this line will give you a hint how a deb line should look like: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/timo-wingender/ppa/ubuntu lucid main" that is "deb URL distro category"
<Ben64> then 110 hours
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> thats more than 4 days
<hwq001> If I campress and then use lftp, it only spend 10 hours
<Ben64> can't compress images though
<Ben64> unless bmp or something
<SolarisBoy> well rsync gets high rates becauase it has to see the files first
<SolarisBoy> thats all
<Ben64> rsync -avzPe ssh
<SolarisBoy> right on
<Ben64> compresses for you
<hwq001> Ben64:I just need it be a file not folder ,so that it can be transfered with full speed
<SolarisBoy> and does it over a tunnel!!
<hwq001> for file, lftp is better than scp
<ChogyDan> resource monitor?  anyone know how to get it on precise?
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: Completely unsupported. If you try it it will fail, if you manage to work around all of the problems we *still* won't support it.
<linuxuz3r> linux rocks man
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: Sorry, I'm being confusing. The bandwidth is not an issue. Sneakernet wouldn't help because it's still the same bandwidth. I can't just go down to a coffee shop and get good bandwidth because there is no fiber optic here. It's all through satellite. We are perfectly happy (so to speak) with taking a week to download stuff and theres' not really much other option
<DarwinSurvivor> labyrinth: by sneakernet, I meant ferry....
<ChogyDan> it looks like gnome-system-monitor is installed.  Is there a hotkey for it?
<DarwinSurvivor> labyrinth: the original mirror will take a lot of bandwidth, but it shouldn't take much to *keep* it updated, as long as you don't let it fall a week behind
<gaelfx> ChogyDan: do you mean system monitor?
<ChogyDan> gaelfx: any system monitor
<gaelfx> ChogyDan: not that I'm aware of, but you can add it to the launcher
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: Right, we already do something like that with WSUS for the M$ machines
<gaelfx> ChogyDan: or you could make a hotkey combo for it yourself
<Carth|> 	Can anyone give me support on how to mount a disk image to my desktop? I'm attempting to install Age of Empires II using PlayOnLinux.
<hokachu> I can't get Ubuntu to install. It gives errors and only shows half a screen. After managing to install with only half a screen it refuses to boot up. Does anyone know what kind of problem this is?
<SolarisBoy> Carth|: is it a an iso image?
<Carth|> I have the disk
<ZetaRC121> Hi, I installed sdl-mame and gmameui, gmameui is telling me it can't find the sdl-mame install
<MirkoKa> Carth|: shouldn't do PoL do that for you? In any case I suggest Acetone. Still for PoL (and wine) you usually need a NoCD crack
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: We really have to use a mirror to keep bandwidth down. I just didn't want to do a full rsync because we only want to offer Pangolin for 386 and 64 bit as well as source. It's all good for the archive repo, but I want the CD isos, too. Ultimately, I can just download them and throw them on a share, so I'll just keep checking things out.
<ChogyDan> gaelfx: I would love one that is on permanent display, in the task bar, if you know of that, that would be AMAZING!
<soreau> Carth|: When you insert the disk, it's not automounted?
<pmp6nl> Hey all, I keep getting errors when trying to dual monitor:  requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position=(1280, 0), size=(800, 600), maximum=(1600, 1600)
<SolarisBoy> ZetaRC121: i think you have to sometimes point it to the right location
<caseymcgt> can someone help me resolve some eclipse issues after moving to 12.04
<Carth|> MirkoKa: I struggled with getting PoL to do this for me, didn't work the first time so trying a different path.
<ZetaRC121> SolarisBoy and where would that be?
<Ben64> Carth|: have you tried wine
<SolarisBoy> ZetaRC121: in gmameui preferences
<Carth|> Ben64: New to Ubuntu/Linux and still wrapping my mind around it all. Lots to learn.
<Carth|> Ben64: I have installed wine, yes
<Carth|> soreau: When I insert the disk I see it in the toolbar, but don't know the next step
<jbwiv___> if I "Lock to launcher" an app in 12.04, where does the .desktop file (I assume one is created) get stored? If one isn't created, where can I view what is?
<gaelfx> ChogyDan: there is no task bar, the top-panel is the closest you get, and as you may have gathered by now is more less just there to waste screen space
<DarwinSurvivor> labyrinth: I'm not sure exactly how to make a "partial" mirror (the link I posted a while ago may), but the ISO's should be fairly simple to host (you could even throw them on ftp or torrent them internally with a whitelist)
<ChogyDan> gaelfx: :(
<DarwinSurvivor> gaelfx: lol
<soreau> CarlFK: You asked how to mount an image.. if it's auto-mounted (check the output of 'mount') I'm not sure what else you need to do
<caseymcgt> mount -o loop SOURCE.ISO /MOUNT/POINT
<gaelfx> seriously, I have a deep, deep hatred for the top-panel, so deep in fact that last night I fell asleep by imagining how I would download the source for unity and edit it so the top-panel is gone
<labyrinth> DarwinSurvivor: yeah, the more I think about it, the  more I think it's better just doing a plain file share that rsyncs to the 'precise' folder of the cd mirror.
<MirkoKa> Carth|: look into PoL's supported games/apps and install using it. if it's not supported, there is an "Install a program that is not listed" (or similar) link in the lower-right of the PoL window
<gaelfx> caveat - I'm using ubuntu on a netbook
<systemd0wn> Question, Are many people having power management, shutdown, and stability issues with 12.04? Or is it just me...
<Carth|> MirkoKa: I will try that again. I failed the first time I tried to Install using PoL.
<scott__> What to do when volume applet disappears in 12.04's systray?
<gaelfx> in fact, I think I might start looking at the code now
<PhlowHome> My laptop screen goes blank when I close the lid and reopen, any known fix?
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: log out and back in and see if it returns
<datruth> anyone running minecraft?
<systemd0wn> PhlowHome, same here. Haven't seen any fix.
<scott__> DarwinSurvivor, already tried.  No luck :(
<gaelfx> imo, the top-panel and the launcher really ought to switch places
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: try a reboot, pulse or alsa may have died on you
<scott__> that's what I tried, actually.
<systemd0wn> PhlowHome, Have you tried messing with power settings? Tell ubuntu not to do anything when you close the lid. This may help.
<Carth|> When I click install in PoL I get to a location where it asks what version of AOE2 I have - CD version or Digital Download Version. Upon Clicking on 'CD Version' it asks me where my CD-ROM is mounted - options are 'AGE2_X1' or 'Other''
<scott__> I've been searching for a solution, and not much has come up for 12.04 (some for 10.04, but that's not what I need lol)
<MirkoKa> Carth|: there's of course also the posibility that it doesn't work just so, check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for info about the game
<Carth|> I select AGE2_X1 and get an error that says 'File Not Found'
<PhlowHome> systemd0wn, I'll do that until I find a fix
<pareshan> .
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: check out sound in the system settings dialog. Does everything appear normal in there (no errors, etc)
<bobmeister> I was trying to get gnome shell themes working and totally butchered my x setup.  No boot except from recovery, no x, gdm, or other.  Any help?
<pengw> 12.0 or 11.04 is better ?
<pengw> i am using 11.04 currently
<DarwinSurvivor> PhlowHome: is the sceen just black, or is the entire computer asleep?
<pengw> i tried 11.10 before and i dislike it
<pengw> how about 12.04?
<systemd0wn> So stability hasn't been a problem for other with 12.04? I get random crashes amongst other problems.
<PhlowHome> DarwinSurvivor, seems to be a black screen, but I can't be sure
<gaelfx> pengw: this is why God invented livecds, you can try it out for yourself
<DarwinSurvivor> bobmeister: nothing you do (as a user) to gnome-shell will affect gdm. If you typed in your password while changing gnome-shell stuff, something went TERRIBLY wrong.
<scott__> DarwinSurvivor, it recognizes the hardware it seems, and when I click on the volume slider, it makes the "popping" sound, but the test does not work.
<DarwinSurvivor> PhlowHome: run a music player, that's the simplest way to tell when the computer is asleep :P
<caseymcgt> so eclipse works on 12.04 for evryone?
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: try banshee or rhythmbox and see if you get any sound.
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: also run "sudo ps aux | grep pulse" and tell me if anything shows up
<systemd0wn> caseymcgt, So many other things are broken (for me) in 12.04 I haven't even gotten that far. Are you having issues?
<scott__> DarwinSurvivor, Rhythmbox works
<PhlowHome> caseymcgt, works for me
<Carth|> MirkoKa: I went to the link you sent, and found Age of Empires 2, but not sure where to download. I see different Test results, but clicking on one doesn't launch the download.
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: pleaste pastebin the output of "sudo ps aux | grep pulse"
<scott__> One moment please
<bobmeister> DarwinSurvivor,  you see,  when ever i tried installing any package i got an error about dpkg not being able to configure gdm.   I tried uninstall then reinstall,  no luck.   Is there any way i can just reinstall gdm,  x,  and that jazz so i can actually boot without recovery?
<systest> Can anyone point me to a doc on disabling Unity on 12.4? i.e. running generic Gnome3
<L3top> caseymcgt: I am not sure anything works for everyone... what problem are you having? pengw If you didn't like 11.10 I don't know that you will enjoy 12.04... but better is an arbitrary term.
<DarwinSurvivor> Carth|: that site does not allow you to download the game, it simply tells you if the game will run under wine (and what tweaks you may have to perform to make it do so)
<scott__> http://pastebin.com/W6PTWeie
<bazhang> !notunity | systest
<ubottu> systest: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<L3top> DarwinSurvivor: why sudo ps aux?
<Carth|> DarwinSurvivor: Thank you
<DarwinSurvivor> bobmeister: did you at ANY time during your "customizing" get asked for your password?
<Gyro54> hi!
<systest> bazhang, and that works for 12.4 as well?
<bobmeister> DarwinSurvivor,  I dont think so,  why?
<bazhang> systest, yes
<MirkoKa> Carth|: as DarwinSurvivor said, but look at   http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=147 and search for   "1) No game CD detected." maybe that helps you
<DarwinSurvivor> systest: simply install gnome-shell from the software center, then log out, click the "gear" next to your name and chose "gnome-shell" then log in again
<bazhang> systest, you mean 12.04 I assume
<systest> bazhang, thanks, and yes "04"
<DarwinSurvivor> bobmeister: because otherwise gdm shouldn't have been able to have been affected, only root can modify gdm
<systest> DarwinSurvivor, ty
<Carth|> MirkoKa: Thank you, this looks promising
<bobmeister> DarwinSurvivor,  i tried to uninstall then reinstall gdm to correct the dpkg errors i got when trying to do any sort of package operation.
<DarwinSurvivor> bobmeister: please pastebin the dpkg errors
<n00bBot> absakdhasjdad
<ThePendulum> Flash isn't working on my laptop Ubuntu 12.04 installation, while it appears to be installed. Any ideas?
<WeissLehrer> When I search for music on my 'Dash Home', it shows music from banshee (which I have removed recently). How do I make it go away?
<bobmeister> All it said was "dpkg: cannot configure gdm (--configure)"
<ThePendulum> WeissLehrer: Are you sure it's banshee? I can't find Banshee by searching for 'music', even though it's installed
<DarwinSurvivor> bobmeister: please pastebin exactly what you typed as well as exactly what was returned. copy-pasting the terminal session is the best way to do so
<WeissLehrer> ThePendulum: that on the filter results...
<ThePendulum> WeissLehrer: How do you know it's from Banshee?
<Carth|> "open Terminal and navigate to the CD-ROM drive (the directory is called AOE2 and is located in /media/AOE2)" <--- how to I navigate to CD-ROM drive in Terminal?
<bobmeister> DarwinSurvivor, Can't,  per se, as x will not start into any usable enviroment.
<WeissLehrer> ThePendulum: because there is an option to filter music from app on the right
<ThePendulum> Carth|: Didn't you just quote the answer? lol
<PhlowHome> caseymcgt, actually, having a problem with the IDE's intellisense not recognizing c++ std lib, but g++ building fine...
<Carth|> ThePendulum: Possibly, I'm a newborn Ubuntu user and am very confused :)
<L3top> Carth|: cd /media/AOE2
<abyss42> i have a remote ip address and a .pcf... i have to use vpn to access it...how do i access it using ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> bobmeister: can you install pastebinit?
<L3top> assuming you followed directions to mount it there Carth|
<DarwinSurvivor> bobmeister: then re-type it using another computer. we need to see the EXACT command you entered as well as the output. A missing "e" can cause a lot of grief :P
<ThePendulum> Carth|: What L3ptop said, browse to that location using 'cd' (commonly used to browse to a directory)
<Carth|> L3top: Thank you. I'm working on figuring out how to mount it.
<DarwinSurvivor> abyss42: what is a pcf/
<L3top> Carth|: is it an iso or a disk?
<DarwinSurvivor> abyss42: what is a pcf?
<Carth|> L3top: disk
<ThePendulum> Carth|: It should mount automatically...
<ThePendulum> Carth|: If it's in the media folder, it's probably mounted
<ThePendulum> + already
<hrezaei> Hi People!
<caseymcgt> for eclipse, I removed every java package I could find and then did an 'apt-get install eclipse'
<abyss42> DarwinSurvivor, .pcf file...somekind of personal certificate file..i am assuming
<ThePendulum> Any feedback on Flash?
<caseymcgt> now when it runs, all the editor screens show a stacktrace
<caseymcgt> "Could not open the editor: No editor descriptor for id org.eclipse.jdt.ui.CompilationUnitEditor"
<Carth|> ThePendulum: What exactly is the 'Media Folder' - -  I'm looking in my directory and I don't see a folder called Media
<MirkoKa> PCF is a bitmal font format
<L3top> Carth|: ls /media
<ThePendulum> Carth|: That folder is in the system root, not your home folder
<hokachu> If there is anyone who can help me with the super basics of even installing 12.04 please send me a message. I'm using a laptop that doesn't have a cd-rom. I have a bootable USB stick already. After installing it refuses to boot and gives errors.
<hrezaei> Can anyone explain me,How terminal interact with an assembly program?
<abyss42> DarwinSurvivor, pcf file = profile config file
<MirkoKa> abyss42: where (in ubuntu) do you see a pcf file that is not a font?
<Lagorgia924> hello world!!
<SolarisBoy> they get used for vpns etc a lot..
<abyss42>  MirkoKa , what do you mean? I said, i have a .pcf file...which apparently means profile configuration file...with the help of which one is supposed to connect to a VPN
<maca> Hello. What is the difference about using a electronic mail program, as  Thunderbird, and using directly on a web browser?
<Lagorgia> @maca a mail program snatches your mail when you have internet
<SolarisBoy> maca: in usage nothing - but on the backend you may be using different protocols to get your mail
<GG111> maca: well, plenty of diffrences, but, if you make sure to use plain text when composing via browser, you'll make your technical frieds and recipeints much happier..
<SolarisBoy> lol
<L3top> hrezaei: I am not sure that question will result in what you want to know. Can you be more specific?
<MirkoKa> abyss42: I was just wondering because there are  quite some .pcf files on my 10.04 and they are all fonts, so I was wondering whether there would be another .pcf file type
<SolarisBoy> MirkoKa: yes
<SolarisBoy> they are used for configuration of VPN and such
<ThePendulum> maca: For you, the only difference is potential convenience. Thunderbird is intigrated in Ubuntu and will pop one up if you recieve an e-mail
<jc_> hello, what is the best music player for ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> jc_: Any, try some out and decide for yourself
<renode> <3 vlc myself
<ThePendulum> jc_: My personal favorite is Banshee
<SolarisBoy> i like banshee fine, in short its opinion based
<ThePendulum> renode: Amazing for video, but for music... not so much. Especially managing a collection.
<SolarisBoy> and you have tons of options
<MirkoKa> SolarisBoy: Ok, thanks
<scott__> DarwinSurvivor, I don't suppose you were able to figure anything out by looking at that pastebin related to missing volume indicator?
<jc_> other options
<ponrajuganesh> what is a striking feature of linux that is not found in windows?
<renode> gaming
<SolarisBoy> vlc is super cool though - i just that its not the default player and its not as integrated into the unity/panel as banshee
<renode> Oops
<SolarisBoy> so - i prefer banshee.
<renode> wrong way XD
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: free updates?
<scott__> ponrajuganesh, what is a striking feature of windows that is not found in windows? -Viruses (mostly)
<GraemeLion> jc_: There are tons of options.  The software center has a huge selection of them.
<GG111> ponrajuganesh: the 180$ license ?
<ThePendulum> renode: You confused me, a lot :P
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: free new OS every 6 months or so?
 * L3top uses vlc
<jc_> but the best for libreries
<renode> hahaha i thought he meant in windows that isnt in linux XD
<ponrajuganesh> more technically guys? SolarisBoy scott__ GG111
<renode> sorry, ill shut up now ;)
<maca> ok, thanks for response for the mail item
<jc_> to manage libraries
<quixotedon> why there is no 'hibernate' mode in 12.04??
<GG111> ponrajuganesh: you want us to write a whole assay about it ?
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: the fact that most things in linux are text based and open source the world is yours?
<scott__> quixotedon, because hibernate is generally unreliable I've heard
<scott__> in some machines
<GG111> SolarisBoy: you're so nice.
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: the fact that an ubuntu can even exist? @linux is just a kernel...
<L3top> It was removed, probably as it is problematic. There is a way to restore it... let me find the link quixotedon
<scott__> if you want it back, search for "things to tweak ubuntu 12.04"
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: The lack of viruses, better (free) support found in channels like these, overall faster on many machines, very customizable, often better looks (Ubuntu 12.04 vs. Windows 7, I prefer the first)
<SolarisBoy> so the fact that you can build from linux for free and do in short what you like... is a benefit
<ponrajuganesh> GG111:  I just need one feature techincally that will dO
<foobArrr> quixotedon: you can try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<SolarisBoy> you _CANT_ do this on windows.. the fact that there is a unified installer method ponrajuganesh.. and not exe's and msi's and etc etc etc
<quixotedon> scott__: i love using hibernate and that really works fine, you know to know the fact that i use 12.04 on my laptop that i bring along with me anywhere, such function is so helpful to resume my work
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: the fact that the system is intelligent enough to understand what dependancies are and handle them gracefully in most cases
<GG111> ponrajuganesh: Linux system will "fly" on hardware that Windows system will not move
<GG111> good enough ?
<quixotedon> thanks foobArrr
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: linux at least takes a few megabytes of disk spaces
<quixotedon> foobArrr: thanks a lot
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: for a fully functional server
<scott__> Speaking of support, I've been unable to find a solution to my problem of a missing volume indicator in the panel.
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: dont forget about viruses and stuff
<quixotedon> i see that 12.04 takes 0.8 gb more than 11.10
<Young_> hi all
<quixotedon> well, that's worth it so far.. :)
<ponrajuganesh> thanks a lot SolarisBoy GG111 ThePendulum
<ChogyDan> scott__: are you using unity?
<SolarisBoy> GG111: =) thanks
<ThePendulum> scott__: Does the sound work, though?
<SolarisBoy> ponrajuganesh: welcome x10
<scott__> ChogyDan, unity 3d
<maca1> Puppy is veeery light
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: Np, if you need further details, feel free to ask
<Carth|> L3top: ThePendulum: I tried "wine /media/AGE2_X1/aocsetup.exe" and got back "Bad EXE format for Z:\media\AGE2_X1\aocsetup.exe"
<zhxk> hello, whats password to ubuntu 12.04lts install iso
<quixotedon> anybody join the #ubuntuclassroom or anyboey knows how to join, if still available?
<scott__> ThePendulum, yes it does
<quixotedon> zhxk: no password i think
<MirkoKa> ponrajuganesh: extreme flexibility, like LEGO box, adjustablte to all kind of situations, adaptable, morphable, not dependent on end-of-life time, not dependent on company sales figures, etc
<scott__> I'm missing my sound menu, but I can adjust the sound with the laptop buttons
<ChogyDan> scott__: have you tried reseting the ....
<f0x> i have problems with ati after activating propietary driver boot lags la 3-4 mins or so
<bazhang> quixotedon, #ubuntu-classroom
<SolarisBoy> MirkoKa: nice reference @ legos =)
<ThePendulum> scott__: Ubuntu 12.04, that is?
<scott__> ChogyDan, I've tried rebooting and logging out
<scott__> ThePendulum, yes
<PhlowHome> omg eclipse tooltips are no longer black on black... praise the lord
<ChogyDan> scott__: what's it called, the theme thing
<ponrajuganesh> ThePendulum: whether could you give me some like scheduler or system level difference ?
<DarwinSurvivor> scott__: sorry, it got lost in the scrollback. looks ok to me.
<quixotedon> bazhang: any requirements to join it? or is aimed for newbies??
<DanaG> Say, aside from compiling my own kernel, is there any way to get the "USB Debug Port" support (such as CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP)?
<ChogyDan> scott__: maybe that's it, the theme
<scott__> I'm using Ambiance
<bazhang> quixotedon, free to join for anyone
<littleboyblue> Anyone know if there is an addon or option in Firefox to reduce eye strain?
<zhxk> quixotedon,  it have a password for ubuntu
<ChogyDan> scott__: try switching to a different one, and then back to ambiance
<SolarisBoy> DanaG: is it compiled as a module somehow? if not know you would need to compile a kernel
<bazhang> zhxk, no it does not
<SolarisBoy> *no
<MirkoKa> SolarisBoy: that's actually how I explain linux to normal users. linux == lego, windows == playmobil :-D
<zhxk> hello, whats password to user ubuntu for ubuntu 12.04lts install iso
<GraemeLion> littleboyblue: Have you checked the #firefox channel?
<bazhang> zhxk, is this Ultimate Ubuntu or something like that?
<scott__> No luck :(
<SolarisBoy> MirkoKa: lol @ playmobile
<finish06> what is the point of a GPG key after adding a source to my /etc/apt/source.list file???
<SolarisBoy> MirkoKa: more like the little army men...
<littleboyblue> GraemeLion: thanks
<bazhang> zhxk, stop repeating. there is no password
<zhxk> bazhang, it have a password
<jc_> thanks so much guys
<GraemeLion> littleboyblue: No problem.. that said, I'd do a google search for extensions, those usually have all kinds of options to customize firefox!
<zhxk> i need to enter a password when i double click install ubuntu icon
<scott__> I may log out and try Unity 2d and see if it's still missing
<jeffrash> why is the software center so SSSLLLOOOWWW?
<GraemeLion> jeffrash: 11.10 or 12.04?
<zhxk> bazhang, i get the iso from http://www.ubuntu.com.cn/
<jeffrash> 12.04 but it was slow in 11.10
<f0x> how can i enter recovery mode with normal user root withou starting x in 12.04. can anybody please advice
<GraemeLion> Okay , was just gonna say, it's light years faster than it was :)  If you're knowledgable, I'd suggest install synaptic.
<quixotedon> seems that 12.04 comes with the internal error message and asking permission  to report.. the way windows does??? :-(
<jeffrash> synaptic is so much faster
<DanaG> Classy:  "Report a problem..." has encountered a problem.
<GraemeLion> quixotedon: No, the reports here go almost directly to launchpad.net, where they are triaged by developers and handled much quicker.
<young> k
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: I'm sorry, I'm afraid I don't fully understand what you mean (could be me, it's getting late)
<GraemeLion> quixotedon: Please do report those, it's helpful to us.
<SolarisBoy> thats cool at speedy support
<zhxk> hello, whats password to user ubuntu for ubuntu 12.04lts install iso from http://www.ubuntu.com.cn/
<ChogyDan> scott__: maybe check if indicator-sound is installed
<ponrajuganesh> I mean more system level details ThePendulum the one in linux and not in windows
<diamonds> http://hastebin.com/raw/jafixoxatu
<diamonds> any suggestions?
<quixotedon> zhxk: have you tried downloading from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop ???
<f0x> how can i boot into recovery mode without x to start
<zhxk> quixotedon, exactly
<L3top> zhxk you have been told BOTH that there is no password, and to stop asking over and over. There is no answer to your question. The live user has no password.
<ChogyDan> zhxk: I was able to do it without a password
<zhxk> quixotedon, it requires a password
<quixotedon> GraemeLion: excellent things though but kinda annoying, the app seems works fine but you see the message appears.. anyway i do think that this is more to positive parts than negative :)
<root_coma> zhxk, you might be seeing windows permissions. Maybe take a screenshot
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: Well, you'd have to be more specific. It's completely different, really. All I can think of, is that it has better power management on laptops... if that's anything like you mean
<diamonds> where would I look into updating my graphics card driver?
<zhxk> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> zhxk: you shouldn't need the password since it automatically logs in and you have no-password sudo rights.
<sary> zhxk: the live-cd require a password ! that's NEWS .
<diamonds> this is probably a bad idea....
<ponrajuganesh> yup ThePendulum
<ChogyDan> diamonds: do you have a 3d graphics card?  which one?
<DarwinSurvivor> zhxk: *where* does it require a password (boot, login, install, etc)?
<diamonds> ChogyDan: I'm not sure
<zhxk> darwinsurvivor, i double click install ubuntu icon, it requires me a password for user ubuntu
<diamonds> where can I list devices?
<L3top> diamonds: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<diamonds> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27a2] (rev 03
<DarwinSurvivor> zhxk: please reboot and select "check this disk for errors" from the menu, your install disk may be corrupted
<jbwiv___> if I "Lock to launcher" an app in 12.04, where does the .desktop file (I assume one is created) get stored? If one isn't created, where can I view what is?
<zhxk> root_coma, when i type sudo umount -l /isodevice , it requires me a password also
<L3top> diamonds: try sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver  and reboot
<root_coma> Do you have root on the system you are on right now?
<diamonds> L3top: am I going to fuck myself with this? :p
<DarwinSurvivor> jbwiv___: run "find ~ -name \*.desktop > 1" then lock one, then run "find ~ -name \*.desktop > 2" then run "diff 1 2"
<L3top> No.
<xangua> !language | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<diamonds> kk, will do
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: So you are considering to switch to Linux/Ubuntu?
<trism> jbwiv___: only the name of the file is stored, gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites;
<zhxk> darwinsurvivor, no corrupt, i downloaded the file and want a harddisk-install
<diamonds> xangua: noted
<ponrajuganesh> ya ThePendulum
<L3top> It is the generic Intel graphics accelleration driver diamonds.
<root_coma> zhxk, Why can't you burn a cd, then boot from that
<zhxk> root_coma, no cd burner
<L3top> diamonds:
<zhxk> root_coma, no cd burner, either cd reader
<L3top> sorry diamonds what version of ubuntu are you on? That is for precise
<sary> zhxk: from where did you download the iso file ? also have you checked the iso hashes with md5sum !
<hnsz> zhxk: usb?
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to install virtualbox, i am getting a package conflict, it wants to remove "grub-gfxpayload-lists". The status of the package is broken. Is this package an essential one?
<L3top> diamonds: all other versions should be libva-driver-i965 I believe
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: It's worth it. My experience so far, is that most Linux distros manage to get more out of a system than Windows ever could
<zhxk> sary,  download from homepage to ubuntu
<zhxk> hnsz, have use, no cdrom
<ponrajuganesh> ThePendulum:  :)
<diamonds> L3top: oh I'm on 11.1
<diamonds> Is there a way to upgrade easily, or must I d/l new install cd?
<churly> n
<xangua> !upgrade | diamonds
<xangua> just use the update manager
<ubottu> diamonds: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<L3top> unsure on that one diamonds, it is one or the other... you can apt-cache policy libva-driver-i965    if there is no result it is the other.
<churly> Testing irssi, could someone type my name in channel?
<GraemeLion> chruly
<GraemeLion> Should show up as yellow
<diamonds> OK I'll use update manager
<zhxk> darwinsurvivor, HELP ME
<diamonds> is it going to DISABLE MY MEDIBUNTU PACKAGES?
<churly> You mispelled my name, I'm deeply offended.
<diamonds> sorry, that was quite irksome last update
<GraemeLion> diamonds: The upgrade does disable all non-ubuntu repos, IIRC
<sary> churly:
<GraemeLion> IT definitely disables PPAs
<ThePendulum> ponrajuganesh: The only valid arguments against Linux is the lack of games and graphical applications
<root_coma> zhxk, it sounds like you don't have permission to run the installer in the os you are currently running. You should either get the password to sudo or you should make a bootable usb and install from that.
<churly> Many thanks
<zhxk> darwinsurvivor, HELP ME, the password to livecd user ubuntu
<diamonds> where's the check box to prevent this behavior?
<diamonds> perhaps I'll see one when I click upgrade
<pmp6nl> I assume its a good idea to enable SSL before using Webmin over the internet...?
<L3top> !help zhxk
<ponrajuganesh> hmmm but that wont be a problem with me ThePendulum i wont play games
<Salamander> how can I set up a static ip address in ubuntu 12.04 using the command line?? I used to edit /etc/network/interfaces and add something like "iface eth0 static 10.0.0.4" and "up ip route 8.8.8.8" or something like that, but this kind of setup is giving me no "nameserver 8.8.8.8" in /etc/resolv.conf at startup. Any clue how to setup a static ip that does not conflict with resolv.conf????
<gaelfx> where can I download the source for unity?
<diamonds> ubuntudev cares about UX, so it'll be there
 * diamonds keeps telling himself that
<wylde> !patience | zhxk
<ubottu> zhxk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThePendulum> So, anyone on the Flash issue?
<diamonds> zhxk: what are you seeing?
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: try "apt-get source unity"
<L3top> what exactly is the flash issue ThePendulum
<gaelfx> zhxk: the password is either blank or 'password'
<sary> zhxk: How did you burn the iso to the usb !
<DarwinSurvivor> zhxk: If you do not have a cdrom, the recommended install method is via USB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<zhxk> gaolfx aure you sure?
<diamonds> zhxk: tias
<ThePendulum> L3top: Flash seems to be installed, yet flash content won't work in both Firefox and Chromium. Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop.
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: That's core unity, though, you may need other packages as well
<gaelfx> !liveusb | sary
<ubottu> sary: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gaelfx> sary: you can even do a full install to a USB ;)
<L3top> A lot of people have been having issues with the flash player not actually finishing... however I believe that the flashplugin-installer will still show installed, I believe, as it's name implies, it is just the installer. If it were me I would sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<diamonds> argh I have to figure out / look up how to reenable my medibuntu repos
<ThePendulum> Why is that program still recommended? I have had far better experiences with UNetbootin on multiple systems.
<diamonds> why does the OS upgrader work contrary to explicit user intent?
<diamonds> clearly I *want* those repos, I manually added them, why would an update defy my intention and turn them off?
<ChogyDan> hey guys, where can I learn more about virtualization on Ubuntu.  I know I can use virtualbox, but that uses a ton of memory.  Are there less memory intensive ways to do it, maybe just virtualize a session of x, instead of a whole install?
<GraemeLion> diamonds: The user intends , generally, a working system after upgrade.  Remember, there's no way for the upgrader to know whether or not those repos have upgraded to the new release yet.
<GraemeLion> diamonds: You can reactivate them by editing the software sources in the Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic.
<diamonds> GraemeLion: why is it only medibuntu that gets disabled?
<ThePendulum> ChogyDan: Doesn't Virtualbox use about as much memory as you allow a VM to use?
<GraemeLion> diamonds: It's not.  PPAs gt nailed too.
<xangua> ThePendulum: because is a third party repository
<ThePendulum> xangua: What is?
<bazhang> ThePendulum, medibuntu
<ChogyDan> ThePendulum: Im not sure, what if I give it too little memory, will it run ok?  still, it would be nice if I didn't need to virtualize all the hardware, I just want the user session
<ThePendulum> bazhang, xangua: Eh, okay, I won't disagree on that...
<xangua> ThePendulum: wasn't for you sorry
<diamonds> ok well it says on the site I just rerun the command to get the .list, update, and install
<xangua> diamonds: because it's a third party repository
<sary> zhxk: check the hashes of the iso image , http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ThePendulum> xangua: Hehe, thought so, np
<L3top> diamonds: here is a terrible hack that will automatically add gpg keys for all your sources: gpgs=$(apt-get update |& grep -s NO_PUBKEY | awk '{ print $NF }' | cut -c 9-16); if [ -n $gpgs ]; then for gpg in $gpgs; do gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys $gpg; gpg --export --armor $gpg | apt-key add -; done; fi
<sary> gaelfx: isn't tha cool :) i allways keep my usb around just in case .
<diamonds> xangua: well it sucks vis-a-vis user experience.  Upgrade and you can't watch DVDs anymore ≠ good UX
<L3top> probably have to do another update afterwards...
<ThePendulum> ChogyDan: It virtualizes all the nessecary hardware for a machine and nothing else, really
<diamonds> most flavors it might not matter but Ubuntu is the "user friendly" linux
<GraemeLion> diamonds: It's a tradeoff, right?
<GraemeLion> diamonds: Mediabuntu behaves.  A lot of repos don't.
<diamonds> GraemeLion: ah I see
<ThePendulum> ChogyDan: Virtualization requires some 8GB of physical RAM to pull off nicely, whatever program you'll use
<gaelfx> sary: my main box is running from a full install to a USB3.0 flash disk, and /home is mounted on a normal hdd
<GraemeLion> diamonds: So the user experience is weighted towards the upgrade working :)
<Firefishe> I overwrote my bootloader when I reinstalled win7.   I'm using ubuntu oneric as a rescue live cd.  How do I mount the other OS in it's own userspace so I can reinstall grub?
<diamonds> GraemeLion: "working" ;)
<GraemeLion> diamonds: Hehe. Well... :D
<diamonds> for me, if I can't watch a movie my box isn't "working" :)
<gaelfx> sary: very handy if I want to switch OSes, I can just switch USBs
<xangua> diamonds: you are not forced to use medibuntu to see comercial dvd's if that is what you mean
<DarwinSurvivor> !grub | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xangua> !dvd | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sary> gaelfx: Nice , handy indeed.
<diamonds> xangua: is there a set of packages I can install that will play dvds and not get disabled on upgrade?
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: there is no need to use medibuntu for dvd's, mp3's, etc.
<imaginal> Where should I go to ask mythbuntu questions?
<DarwinSurvivor> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diamonds> if so, I'm sold (mostly not dvds mind you, but I play them sometimes and other movies don't work etiher)
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: ^^
<gaelfx> GraemeLion: I just want to get the source though. If I get source from apt, I have to install dpkg-dev and a slew of other packages that it depends on
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: those will NOT be disabled on upgrade?
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: apt-get source should throw it into a directory for you.
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: I've never had them get disabled.
<diamonds> ok, thank you
<sary> imaginal: mythbuntu ! you can searsh for channels in freenode using alis .. do /msg alis list help  .
<diamonds> hmm... why did I start using medibuntu?
<ChogyDan> diamonds: they will always be disabled, any ppa
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: But.. here: https://code.launchpad.net/unity
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: those are simply non-by-default repos, medibuntu is 3rd party, thus it gets disabled at upgrade time to reduce upgrade errors
<imaginal> sary: Thanks!
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: requires some knowledge of bzr
<diamonds> OK
<DarwinSurvivor> ChogyDan: the community repo is not a PPA
<diamonds> I wish there were an after-upgrade "here's what got disabled, check to reenable" option
<xangua> diamonds:  there is as you were told...
<dr_willis> diamonds:  the webupd8 blog site mentioned some 'reneable ppa's'  option in their things to tweak after 12.04 install artical
<GraemeLion> diamonds: That sounds like a good idea :D   Submit it : brainstorm.ubuntu.com :D
<diamonds> xangua: oh? sorry I must have missed that.  I didn't get one last time iirc
<diamonds> dr_willis: maybe that's the ticket! :)
<sary> imaginal: so you could search for an example mythbuntu
<L3top> well... first of all... some of those addresses are going to change, to reflect the codename... and I expect their keys will as well
<DarwinSurvivor> !brainstorm | diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<L3top> but dont quote me
<sary> imaginal: /msg alis list *mythbuntu
<sary> *
<gaelfx> GraemeLion: thanks :D
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: no problem!
<sary>  /msg alis list *mythbuntu*
<diamonds> I'm beginning to understand better, thank you
<sary> excuse the ty-po.
<gaelfx> GraemeLion: from the apt-get, I gather that the current version used in Precise is 5.0?
<quixotedon> if we want to join ubuntu open week, should it be just joining the #ubuntu-classroom ??
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: I've got 5.10.0
<GraemeLion> gaelfx: If you do 'bzr branch lp:unity' you'll get the head of the code
<quixotedon> is java enabled in 12.04?? I don't find any information concerning this and it's painful to have it disabled in previous version.. :(
<bazhang> !java | quixotedon
<ubottu> quixotedon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DarwinSurvivor> quixotedon: java is going through a cluster-f#$#@ right now with oracle remove linux support. best to try openjdk
<AVP> using wine and it said "The file '/home/AVP/Downloads/Opera_1000_int_Setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit." what do i do to make it work?
<gaelfx> GraemeLion: thanks again
<L3top> !openjdk-7-jre
<DarwinSurvivor> !permissions | AVP
<ubottu> AVP: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<quixotedon> i tried openjdk before but seems that any java enabled websites are not accessible
<imaginal> sary: apology accepted. :) Thanks for the right direction
<DarwinSurvivor> quixotedon: OH, java APPLETS! That requires addionational packages
<napalm54> quixotedon: Do you have an example?
<ThePendulum> Any idea why compizconfig doesn't seem to affect anything?
<DarwinSurvivor> quixotedon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<AVP> <DarwinSurvivor> yes, how do i?
<L3top> then follow the link bazhang posted
<ThePendulum> Tried to set the icon size... nothing
<napalm54> Is there any reason why OpenJDK is not in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<napalm54> OpenJDK 7*
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: easiest way is to right-click it -> permissions -> executable (check)
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  running unity2d by mistake,or not using compoiz, also seen it where for some odd reason a logout/backin is needed tomaake changes take effect
<DarwinSurvivor> Nepherius: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<stercor> Just upgraded to 12.04.  My toolbar is gone.  How can I get it back?
<DarwinSurvivor> Nepherius: if it doesn't work, try "sudo apt-get update" first
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<stercor> There is no CLI
<dr_willis> stercor:   what toolbar?
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: I logged in in 3d specifically, and it still didn't seem to have any effect. Anyway, any way to change the icon size in 2d mode?
<quixotedon> i forgot the service used.. cause it was months ago..
<quixotedon> somehow from famous name
<dr_willis> ThePendulum:  theressssssssssssssss some unity2d tweak tools i never use 2d.
<stercor> The one on the left-hand side of the screen with the apps such as, firefox, cli, libreoffice
<dr_willis> silly keybord
<AVP> DarwinSurvivor> where do i see that
<dr_willis> stercor:  thats the 'launcher'
<ThePendulum> dr_willis: I honestly can't tell the difference
<quixotedon> i joined a class online but it didn't load to the class, then i decided to access the class through win
<quixotedon> and no problem at all
<khmerog> what does everyone think of the new ubuntu>?
<PhlowHome> man, ubuntu is not feeling snappy...
<GraemeLion> khmerog: I think it's absolutely amazing, tbh
<sary> imaginal: thanks :) , anytime.
<gaelfx> !poll | khmerog
<ubottu> khmerog: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<stercor> oh...how do I get the launcher back, then?
<dr_willis> stercor:  try making a new user see if the desktop works normally for them.
<gaelfx> oops, wrong one
<PhlowHome> feels like everything takes twice as long to launch
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: right click /home/AVP/Downloads/Opera_1000_int_Setup.exe
<stercor> dr_willis: thanks will do,
<khmerog> kk
<GraemeLion> khmerog: But , it depends on why you ask :)  Why do you ask? :D
<dr_willis> stercor:  if it does then you may wangt to reset unity for the problem user
<ThePendulum> khmerog: Unity has improved a LOT
<PhlowHome> or, apps are only showing after the launcher bar animation is done
<khmerog> i asked becuase..my laptop is a pentium 4.. so i went with lubuntu becuase its less visual demanding
<GraemeLion> ThePendulum: Honestly, that's my biggest surprise.  I liked Unity before, saw potential in it.  Now that potential is being met, and in spades.
<khmerog> just seeing what i am missing out on :(
<dr_willis> the 12.04 HUD feature is neat:. andeasy to overlook. ;)
<GraemeLion> khmerog: Might I suggest unity-2d , if you like unity but don't have the speed.  Lubuntu is a great release , though
<gaelfx> khmerog: sorry about that, I was just trying to point out that that's not exactly a support question. I do like 12.04 a lot more than 11.10 though
<ThePendulum> GraemeLion: It surprised me even more, I never saw potential in it until I faced it in 12.04
<AVP> DarwinSurvivor: i have done that already but it didn't work
<quixotedon> well i still don't really know how to use jdk though i have it installed
<GraemeLion> ThePendulum: I just saw things that suggested it was very iterative.  Like "get it work", and then.. "get it work well."  I think we're now on "get it work well AND customizable"
<dr_willis> i have noticed some odd issue  where my whole system slows down after being up for a long time. in unity and gnome-shell,   testing lubuntu right now to see if it does it there as well.
<khmerog> i see...Graemelion are u saying i can get the new ubuntu and use unity 2d which is less hardware demanding?
<napalm54> JDK should also come with a JRE, the JDK is for developing java applications.
<khmerog> where can i get a tutorial or more info on that
<gaelfx> khmerog: certainly you could, but is there any reason you want to stop using lubuntu?
<quixotedon> napalm54: should i install both jdk and jre??
<dr_willis> khmerog:  just install the unity-2d package i belive
<GraemeLion> khmerog: It couldn't hurt to try it :D  I'd do an "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and give it a try if you want.  If you want.  If it's working for you, I doubt you're missing tons
<OerHeks> dr_willis, i noticed a higher cpu use > uptime  04:45:15 up 4 days,  8:17,  1 user,  load average: 1.33, 1.20, 1.10
<GraemeLion> khmerog: Or rather, yeah, try just installing unity-2d
<napalm54> quixotedon: If you want to do development with Java, the JDK.  If you only use java application then just the JRE
<naj42181> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop and find myself having to restart my internet connection every 30 seconds. any help?
<trism> khmerog: you will need gnome-session as well, if you want to actually log in
<quixotedon> napalm54: ah, that's quite an enlightenment.. :)
<dr_willis> OerHeks:  i cant seem to find any thing hogging the cpu. at leasgt not tht iv noticced in htop.
<khmerog> thats true gaelfx but i find lubuntu to be boring looking..sorry
<khmerog> one thing i like about linux is the fact there is many OS to try out
<napalm54> naj42181: I have an issue with a laptop not connecting, the easy fix for me was power cycling the router/modem
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: please pastebin your terminal output
<napalm54> quixotedon: haha thanks :)
<OerHeks> dr_willis, me too
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | AVP
<ubottu> AVP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaelfx> khmerog: I would agree with that assessment
<dr_willis> khmerog:  been testing out lubuntu+Awn lately. just enough extraas to make it nice.
<quixotedon> napalm54: i searched for jre in software centre and they are both installed on my laptop
<naj42181> <napalm54> none of my other devices are having problems with the internet, will power cycling still make an effect?
<AVP> <DarwinSurvivor> it work
<gaelfx> dr_willis: ever tried openbox+awn? I ask purely out of curiosity as I'm considering giving it a go myself
<napalm54> naj42181: For me, every other device didnt have any issue, power cycling fixed it for my laptop
<quixotedon> do we just join #ubuntu-classroom to join ubuntu open week sessions??
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  should work also. ive don e it befor
<napalm54> naj42181: It may not work, but it may also work.  Not sure.
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: it worked? cool
<trism> gaelfx: lubuntu+awn technically is openbox+awn
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: what did you do differently?
<jrib> quixotedon: yep
<picori> How do I install graphicsmagick on my ubuntu server?
<gaelfx> trism: really? I never knew that
<napalm54> quixotedon: You should download the IcedTea Java Plugin from the Ubuntu Software Center
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: we have gotten a LOT of java questions lately, so knowing what cause *your* problem will help others in the future :)
<quixotedon> jrib: thanks for the reply :)
<napalm54> quixotedon: I believe it enables Java Applets to work.
<dr_willis> picori:  you mean imagemagick ?
<Draton> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu but I'm not seeing a GRUB menu (side-by-side with Win 7).  I used boot-repair, but need more help, anyone know a bit about it?
<dr_willis> !info graphicmagick
<ubottu> Package graphicmagick does not exist in precise
<AVP> <DarwinSurvivor> just went in the permission and change the owner to admit
<jrib> dr_willis: i thought the same thing, but graphicsmagick *is* in the repositories
<dr_willis> !info graphicsmagick
<picori> dr_willis: I mean this http://www.graphicsmagick.org
<ubottu> graphicsmagick (source: graphicsmagick): collection of image processing tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-1.1build1 (precise), package size 1055 kB, installed size 4393 kB
<gaelfx> trism: do you mean there's no significant difference? or just that the differences are superficial?
<napalm54> Draton: Sounds like you need to update Grub
<picori> I need it for this https://github.com/aheckmann/gm
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: oh, sorry, wrong person :P
<dr_willis> its in the repos.. apt-get it ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> AVP: good to know though
<khmerog> "AWN was always a favourite of mine under Gnome - however avoid this one for Lubuntu because Synaptic tries to install most of the Gnome desktop when installing AWN."
<Fyodorovna> Draton, if you can boot ubuntu run sudo update-grub if you have not yet
<ymasory> hi, i can't disable the hide-all-windows shortcut. ubuntu 12.04, using gnome. I have the Windows->Meta mapping enabled, Windows+D causing all the windows to go away is driving me crazy because i use that as an emacs/terminal binding
<dr_willis> i got gnome desktop installed anywway ;)
<quixotedon> napalm54: ah, that one is missing though i installed icedtea java web start
<trism> gaelfx: no I mean, lubuntu uses openbox as a window manager
<ymasory> i've already disabled it in gconf-editor and using the settings gui
<khmerog>  /join #lubuntu
<AVP> <DarwinSurvivor> yep
<Draton> I'm on a live CD now fyodorovna, can't boot into the one on the drive
<ymasory> in fact none of my key binding changes seem to do anything
<quixotedon> how do we log in as a root user in terminal? (sorry, so newbie question :) )
<napalm54> quixotedon: Not sure what the web start is completely.
<dr_willis> quixotedon:  use sudo as needed
<gaelfx> trism: so if I want to install openbox and try it out instead of Unity/Gnome, might it be easier for me to just install lubuntu-desktop?
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<trism> gaelfx: well, lubuntu-desktop will install lots of other stuff too, openbox is just part of it
<Fyodorovna> Draton, download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<quixotedon> napalm54: and i have the web start installed without knowing how to use it .. :-))
<gaelfx> trism: ok, thanks for the info
<Draton> Fyodorovna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959011/  Already anticipated :D
<napalm54> quixotedon: What about the IcedTea Java Plugin?
<myhero> when doing su it asks for password....its live session with no username and password.....terminal is ubuntu@ubuntu...whats the default password ?
<napalm54> quixotedon: In all honesty I am not sure what the webstart is used for.
<Draton> Fyodorovna, boot-repair was saying I have a dynamic disk (which I do) but it's not my boot drive
<dr_willis> myhero:  who are you su-ing to? the usernme is ubuntu. i think the password is blank
<napalm54> quixotedon: But the Icedtea Java Plugin states it is a browser plugin to execute Java applets, so I am guessing that is the best bet for you.
<jrib> !sudo | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<napalm54> ubottu is cool
<ChogyDan> quixotedon: are you trying to run games or graphical applications with java?
<KBentley57> hey guys.  I've got a server running 11.10, and I want to upgrade it to 12.04.  When I run "sudo do-release-upgrade"  it can't seem to see 12.04.  Any thoughts?
<dr_willis> during an install of 12.04  the othr day i noticed my username/hosname on the live-usb was 'test@test' anyone else notice this? was i somehow using an older iso:, or justg a quirk in the cd?
<gaelfx> napalm54: ubottu can experience neither heat nor cold, since it is a bot
<myhero> i was installing Huawei Data Card EC122 driver...it was given in its manual to su first..!!!
<napalm54> gaelfx: Haha, nice.
<J2> What do i need to do to get my computer to see my other monitor? I have the proprietary drivers installed, but it won't see my ohter monitor, and labels the one it does as a Laptop. This is a desktop.
<dr_willis> myhero:  the manual is not correct for ubuntu if yoiu wantg a root shell use sudo -i
<gaelfx> napalm54: I try :D
<myhero> ok
<napalm54> gaelfx: But does ubottu follow the Three Laws of Robotics?
<Fyodorovna> Draton, your sdb is dynamic the ubuntu s on sda you need grub in its bootloader, and first in boot. If the sda2 is the windows instal to boot it looks like it should show if you get the mbr correct.
<YoungChen> is freebsd more difficult to use contrast to linux?
<gaelfx> napalm54: ask it ;)
<myhero> the data driver is for fedora mandriva and opensuse...can it be installed on ubuntu ?
<xangua> !ot | Young
<ubottu> Young: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<napalm54> !Three Laws of Robotics
<ubottu> napalm54: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> napalm54, stop that
<dr_willis> myhero:  we  cant really tell.. it depends on a lot of thingss
<Young> is freebsd more difficult to use contrast to ubuntu?
<gaelfx> bazhang: my fault, sorry
<napalm54> bazhang: Stop what?
<xangua> !msgbot | napalm54
<ubottu> napalm54: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bazhang> napalm54, /msg ubottu
<Quantum_Ion> Young, No you might want to try PC-BSD
<diamonds> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/29635/
<bazhang> Young, thats off topic here
<Young> ok...
<Quantum_Ion> Young, FreeBSD just takes more configuration and it's mostly used for servers
<cleric_preston> Hey guys I installed Ubuntu and now I want to install Win7 alongiside, how do I burn the iso file to palm pre since it's like a USB?
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT Here
<J2> cleric_preston, you'd have to be able to wipe the palm pre, and mount it at boot, which i'm not sure is possible?
<KBentley57> anything special required to update ubuntu server to 12.04?
<cleric_preston> J2: Well yeah I can format it, i used unetbootin but it hangs at 51%.
<Young> which command should i type that i can speak to someone like this:
<Young> Quantum_Ion		Young, FreeBSD just takes more configuration and it's mostly used for servers
<J2> /me
<dr_willis> !tab | young
<ubottu> young: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Quantum_Ion> KBentley57, Wait until after July until all the bugs are worked out to upgrade to 12.04
<bazhang> Young, /msg nickname message
<cleric_preston> J2: So? xD
<Young> ubottu: just like this?
<ubottu> Young: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sary> KBentley57: have you checked the release notes.
<cleric_preston> ubottu: You will be intelligent soon.
<ubottu> cleric_preston: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KBentley57> sary, I haven't.
<J2> cleric_preston, You don't just have a USB lying around somewhere?
<myhero> sorry i got disconnected
<cleric_preston> J2: I do, but it's 2 GB and the win7 file is 3.3GB.
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: as a brainstorm moderator I can tell you your idea won't get approved since we already told you the recommended method of enabling DVD support is NOT by using medibuntu
<Young> it is fun thought i use irc just several days....
<naj42181> napalm54: did a power cycle and it hasn't changed anything
 * DarwinSurvivor 
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: does that do mp3s as well?
<J2> cleric_preston, DVD not possible?
<napalm54> So why does Ubuntu use empathy instead of pidgin by default?
<diamonds> and most other proprietary media?
<diamonds> or do I have to do them all piecemeal?
<J2> napalm54, same reason they use Rhythmbox
<cleric_preston> J2: No, it doesn't read burned DVDs, btw don't ever buy a vaio laptop. lol
<J2> Distributor preference
<J2> lo cleric_preston
<gaelfx> napalm54: I believe it's because of voice/video support, that and Empathy is part of the gnome apps
<myhero> Huawei Data Card driver is given for fedora, mandriva and opensuse...can it be installed on ubuntu ?
<Young> Quantum_Ion: thanks anyway....^^
<diamonds> anyway why shouldn't my idea be approved?? My suggestion is just "make this process less painless"
<naj42181> anyone have advice for getting my wireless adapter to not kick off the internet every 30 seconds?
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: You can watch DVD's, play MP3's and do just about *anything* without ever touching medibuntu. I say this as someone who DOES all those things and has *never* used medibuntu
<J2> I'm going to repeat my question, as  i believe it got buried.
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: what is your point?
<rizqy> hyyyyyy
<J2> What do i need to do to get my computer to see my other monitor? I have the proprietary drivers installed, but it won't see my ohter monitor, and labels the one it does as a Laptop. This is a desktop.
<napalm54> naj42181: Sorry the power cycle did not work
<sary> KBentley57: Might wanna check it .. perhaps you're missing on something .
<diamonds> as a novice user I was directed to medibuntu, it worked
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cleric_preston> J2: I saw on a forum it said that it was possible so tell me some other software for burning ISO files on USBs.
<J2> naj42181, Does that happen on any other OS?
<naj42181> i'm dual booting on this machine and have never had issues before ubuntu
<dr_willis> myhero:  it  comes as source? .deb? or how. there may be ppas out for the drivers  allready
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to shut down via terminal without needing the root password. I found a few ways to do this, but nothing works. I tried chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown as well as editing the /etc/sudoers file for NOPASSWD /sbin/shutdown -h now. Any other ideas?
<GraemeLion> diamonds: And it works well, but there are alternatives. :D
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: my point is you idea is complaining about somthing not working when the method you are doing is in no way recommended in the first place
<erujolc> where do i configure /var/run
<gaelfx> naj42181: what type of wireless card do you have?
<J2> cleric_preston, i don't know. I always use unetbootin
<erujolc> as settings dont surivve a reboot
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: this is ridiculous... the UX is currently "very bad" vis-a-vis proprietary codecs
<diamonds> I'm suggesting addressing this and my suggestion won't even be approved for consideration?
<naj42181> gaelfx: honestly i couldn't tell you, it's an integrated card on an asus laptop
<myhero> dr_willis: its a usb broadband data card model huawei EC122.....its driver are given inside it....i searched huawei site but no help..!!!
<gaelfx> naj42181: do lspci | grep wireless
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: if you follow the recommended methods of enabling restricted codesc (which I've posted a URL for twice), they will NOT be EVER affected by an upgrade
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: didn't you direct me to brainstorm?
<gaelfx> naj42181: in terminal that is
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: OK, I hear you.  I got the advice from a couple linux savvy friends, apparently not that savvy
<dr_willis> myhero:  'given inside it' means very little to me. Id check the forums and the askubuntu.com site to see if others have set it up
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: yes, but I didn't know you were going to be putting up an idea about medibuntu (which in my opinion is an ugly hack)
<GraemeLion> diamonds: That was me, I'm afraid.   I still think there is value in allowing users to re-enable disabled PPAs
<diamonds> DarwinSurvivor: any 3rd party ppas
<diamonds> GraemeLion: I'll find out soon enough :)
<dr_willis> with each release - medibuntu gets less and less needed. ;) which is a good thing.
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: if your idea is about PPA's in general, then there's no issue, but stuff about codecs really doesn't belong in the rational.
<diamonds> ok
<GraemeLion> diamonds: So make it more general :D
<diamonds> well the install instructions don't address 12.x
<diamonds> "For Ubuntu 9.04 (Karmic Koala) and Newer (10.04LTS Lucid Lynx, 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, 11.04 Natty Narwhal) "
<Gunz4MiPPle> is ffmpeg still without mp3 support or did they fix it
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: either way, we're getting off topic here, so we can continue the discussion in the comments section, the mailing list or #brainstorm, you pick which one :)
<dr_willis> Gunz4MiPPle:  if its not inluded - it would most likely bee for legal reasons
<diamonds> #brainstorm is empty
<Gunz4MiPPle> i used to have to run this complicated involved script
<DarwinSurvivor> diamonds: oops, my bad that's #ubuntu-brainstorm :P
<L3top> I again think that re-enabling ppas may not be possible in circumstances where the <distro> changes, as I believe the keys will be different... though I am not sure.
<naj42181> #ubuntu gael: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 (rev 5f)
<L3top> s/distro/codename/
<GraemeLion> L3top: Programmatically, it shouldn't be that difficult.  add-apt-repository does all that now automatically.
<gaelfx> just noticed that the terminal hotkey for switching tabs conflicts with irssi's hotkey for switching chats :S
<DarwinSurvivor> L3top: that could very well be.
<naj42181> gaelfx: 04:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<GraemeLion> L3top: So if the concern is automatically doing something that approves trust, we already do it :P
<DarwinSurvivor> gaelfx: use Esc, # to switch in irssi then (that's what I do)
<naj42181> gaelfx: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 (rev 5f)
<gaelfx> DarwinSurvivor: nice, thanks :D
<Gunz4MiPPle> naj42181: did you try running restriced drivers
<Gunz4MiPPle> err additional drivers
<Young> hi all
<naj42181> gunz4mipple: no, how would i go about doing that? i'm not a total noob but this is my first time trying to run linux since college
<omac>  hey yng
<Gunz4MiPPle> naj42181: its in the dash if yer running unity
<systemd0wn> Question, Just installed 12.04 (fresh). After install, goes to reboot and hangs. Just sits after "Asking all remaining processes to terminate..."
<quixotedon> http://askubuntu.com/q/129059/59010 is a link to question i asked about hibernation error messages.. :)
<quixotedon> napalm54: i just installed icedtea java plugin, what next?
<dcv> hi , im using using ubuntu 12.04 on Dell xps 14 . The issue is that even though I have a nvidia card, the additional driver menu is not showing the proprietary driver needed ie showing that there is no nvidia card
<napalm54> quixotedon: Go to a website where you were having problems with the java applet loading
<gaelfx> naj42181: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1424177 have a look at that, maybe their instructions will work
<omac> sysdwn ...reboot now
<L3top> dcv: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<naj42181> gaelfx: thanks, ill read up on that
<dcv> L3top:  the card is not shown there
<quixotedon> napalm54: okay, i'll have to join a webinar session, but i don't think that's available now, should i report you later soon after i find one? :)
<gaelfx> naj42181: btw, are you talking about connecting to a wireless network or a 3G/4G network?
<omac> sysdwn what hw r u running 12.04 on?
<dcv> L3top: it is showing only the intel cadr
<naj42181> gaelfx: wireless network
<napalm54> quixotedon: Well I am guessing other java applets were not loading if that one was not.
<L3top> dcv: You may have to disable your onboard card in bios
<napalm54> quixotedon: So I would try out a few java applets and see if they load
<naj42181> gunz4mipple: i found a system test in the dash?
<dcv> L3top:  ok
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to shut down via terminal without needing the root password. I found a few ways to do this, but nothing works. I tried chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown as well as editing the /etc/sudoers file for NOPASSWD /sbin/shutdown -h now. Any other ideas?
<quixotedon> napalm54: okay, will inform you soon
<shadykhan> any way to install xfce without xubuntu?
<xangua> !minimal | shadykhan
<ubottu> shadykhan: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Gunz4MiPPle> naj42181: its called additional drivers, but if that doesn't work, try the link gaelfx posted
<Gunz4MiPPle> naj42181: actually its called jockey-gtk if you wanna run it from a terminal
<aeon-ltd> roasted: you can do similar things for the halt command (which is essentially the same as shutdown -h)
<fishcooker> hello fellas
<fishcooker> i've /home
<fishcooker> but i can't access my home directory again
<pengw> apt-get install xface
<pengw> you can do that
<fishcooker> there is a folder name ".ecryptfs"
<xangua> !info xfce4
<xangua> and install xfce4 shadykhan
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<fishcooker> AFAIK  i've lost my home directory
<mortal_> hey guys does whole disk encryption still require the alternate installer?
<naj42181> gunz4mipple: nothing comes up when i run additional drivers, says none are installed and shows a black page
<fishcooker> yes i've encrypted the home directory
<Draton> Hey guys, I was just working w/ Fyodorovna on a boot problem.  I chroot'd into my ubuntu system part. but it doesn't seem to want to install grub
<Draton> bails out w/ the error "error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)"
<omac> shutdown -P now
<omac> rtfm grub update
<Draton> already tried omac, same error ;)
<gaelfx> holy cow, openbox is AWESOME
<ohmac> Pear Linux is sexy.
<ohmac> SEXY
<Young> Young: where are you?
<Gunz4MiPPle> naj42181: then yhou should follow the instructions on that webpage, it looks like that card is well supported, with drivers, but for somereason they are not in the repos
<naj42181> gunz4mipple: gaelfx: i appreciate the help, ill try to manually install a new driver
<rolo> someone pls help me install ubuntu 12.04 with a usb drive i tried yumi and shs thereit but it always goes to a fucking syslinux 4.03 copyright screen and stays there
<gaelfx> naj42181: unfortunately, that's probably your best option. It'll probably make it to the repos eventually though
<Gunz4MiPPle> i have to manually update my airlink dongle every time we get a new kernel
<sary> Gunz4MiPPle: perhaps the drive is blaklisted!
<Gunz4MiPPle> sary it could be!
<sary> rolo: have you checked the iso hashes with md5sum !
<quixotedon> napalm54: this is it: webex
<omac> rolo:  usb-creator
<gaelfx> Gunz4MiPPle: you could make a script if you're expecting a lot of kernel updates ;)
<ClientAlive> why don't I have an .xinitrc? I have x installed on the system and now I need to do something with that file. It's not in ~/ or /etc   What the heck?
<jrib> ClientAlive: why do you believe you need to do something with that file?
<sary> Gunz4MiPPle: whats the driver for ?
<Gunz4MiPPle> gaelfx: its only one command, but I always close my eyes in case its not going to compile
<ClientAlive> bc I want my window manager to start when the computer boots
<fishcooker> i've lost my home directory after using encryption on my home
<fishcooker> TT
<jrib> !encrypt | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> fishcooker: that page explains how to access an encrypted home
<Gunz4MiPPle> sary: airlink wifi card which is a realtek 8192cu
<quixotedon> napalm54: adobeconnect works fine!! wow!! that's another webinar that didn't work with me.. :)
<omac> rolo: if you don't have iso, then use dd to extract it from cd
<erujolc> doesnt seem to list to /etc/tmpfiles.d/
<jrib> ClientAlive: you want to enable automatic log-in?
<erujolc> list-> listen
<fishcooker> jrib thanks
<gaelfx> Gunz4MiPPle: ah, guess I never considered it to be so easy
<jrib> ClientAlive: this site seems to have sane, detailed instructions for enabling automatic log-in: http://go4xpert.blogspot.com/2012/04/how-to-enable-auto-login-under-ubuntu.html
<ClientAlive> jrib: no. It is a minimal, base system. I log in on the command line. If I add "exec awesome" to .xinitrc I understand that awesome wm will start when the system boots, after I log in.
<fishcooker> jrib actually my home have gone
<ClientAlive> but there is no .xinitrc
<jrib> ClientAlive: that's not true.
<fishcooker> i don't know where
<fishcooker> but on my /home
<ClientAlive> really?
<gaelfx> I think I'm having a linuxgasm over openbox
<jrib> fishcooker: it's encrypted (in /home/.encryptfs)
<jrib> ClientAlive: yeah, what would make X start?
<fishcooker> ok i will dig in
<fishcooker> thanks jrib
<ClientAlive> startx
<escott> fishcooker, with encrypted home the ciphertext is stored in a hidden directory in /home/username/.ecryptfs. the keys and some config information are stored in /home/.ecryptfs, and the cleartext is mounted on top of the /home/username folder
<jrib> ClientAlive: then yes, create a ~/.xinitrc and put whatever you want in there.  It will be executed when you issue "startx"
<ClientAlive> I'm told that starx w/o any arg will look for .xinitrc and read from it
<quixotedon> napalm54: thanks, i think they work fine now.. :)
<omac> client alive: service lightdm restart
<napalm54> quixotedon: No problem
<adarax> hi everyone
<fishcooker> but in my /home/username/ there is no ~/.ecryptfs
<ClientAlive> well what good would that do me then? Then I need to script a way to run starx when I log in. Then I need to... to run that and so on and so on, what? add infinitum?
<quixotedon> napalm54: ubuntu sure ROCKS!! and almost saying more goodbye to windows.. >:-)
<fishcooker> escott:
<escott> fishcooker, sorry its /home/username/.Private https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<adarax> windows is shit
<napalm54> quixotedon: Same, but sadly games run a lot better on Windows (for now)
<ClientAlive> what's a guy gotta do?
<adarax> get both
<jrib> ClientAlive: umm, call startx in your login script...
<zenocon> hi, i think i'm having openssl issues b/c of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/986147 -- is there a good way to patch my 12.04 to get around it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986147 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu2 breaks a bunch of ciphers" [High,Fix committed]
<ClientAlive> my login script?
<omac> if your net config isn't ok, the gui login takes about a minute or two display. b patient
<jrib> ClientAlive: but really you should just use lightdm and have automatically log you in imo
<fishcooker> sounds relieving escott
<sm1th> can someone please tell me where i need to add conky to start up after my DE?
<jrib> ClientAlive: for your shell, yes
<sm1th> can someone please tell me where i need to add conky to start up after my DE? on startup preferably
<Areckx> I am having problems using my iPhone as a webcam
<escott> sm1th, run "gnome-session-properties" and add it there
<missuse> anyone here know how to check which programm is using the internet ?
<ClientAlive> If I understand what that means, I don't want to automatically log in. I want to have to enter the credentials. But what about this login script? What is that?
<missuse> which app is downloading stuff fron the internet currently , how to check
<young> smlth: $HOME/.conkyrc
<jrib> ClientAlive: what shell are you using?
<DarwinSurvivor> smit5898: depends on which DE you are using
<ClientAlive> bash
<Areckx> I have webcamviewer installed, I was unable to run a tarball of .60
<sm1th> ok i found the start up applications thanks guys
<Areckx> so I installed .57
<gaelfx> any suggestions on a battery monitor applet for awn?
<jrib> ClientAlive: you can use ~/.bash_profile and probably ~/.profile too.  You'll have to decide with how you want to deal with occasions where you don't actually want X to start...
<Areckx> I have iwebcamera installed on my iPhone
<omac> missuse netstat -a
<ClientAlive> hmm...  ok. Do you happen to have a resource I can learn more?
<Areckx> I followed the steps on this webpage http://www.kudanai.com/2010/11/howto-use-your-iphone-as-webcam-in.html
<jrib> ClientAlive: not really.  If you want to learn about what your shell does on startup, you can check out « man bash ».  For this specific use-case, googling "bash_profile startx" will probably turn up some decent information
<ClientAlive> right on
<ClientAlive> thx man
<young> i have joined several channels, how to exit some channels, by the way, i am using irssi, thanks!
<netsmith2012> hi again
<netsmith2012> I just wanted to thank the folks who responded to my question a couple hours ago.
<netsmith2012> I had to be away from my desk. But when I returned I was able to scroll back and get the replies. Thanks again if you are still online.
<sary> does look in the configuration line: does it show a wireless device with its driver name !
<sm1th> Does anyone know if there is a free vnc that will do encrypted connections with enterprise vnc?
<sary> Gunz4MiPPle: whats the output of lshw -C network .
<NimeshNeema> sm1th: try Remmina Remote Desktop Client
<DarwinSurvivor> !vnc | smit5898
<ubottu> smit5898: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DarwinSurvivor> !vnc | sm1th
<ubottu> sm1th: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DarwinSurvivor> oops, sorry smit5898
<sary> I must be lag! no text ..
<ClientAlive> jrib: man startx says that starx is a front end for xinit
<jrib> ClientAlive: this is true
<NimeshNeema> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Fudge> hi is there an op that could invite jamieipad to channel plz
<mi3> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Fudge> !invite jamieipad
<ClientAlive> continuing to read that man page, I also see what you were saying. Just bc I may have exec awesome in .xinitrc doesn't mean startx is going to get executed after I log in. For that I need to do something to make that happen. The man page tells me .xinitrc is in /etc/X11/xinit which is not where everyone else on the internet says it is. Weird.
<ClientAlive> sure enough, there it is
<gaelfx> what command do you run for lm-sensors to check which sensors are available?
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: /etc/X11/xinit is the system default. ~/.xinitrc is the user-specific override.
<gaelfx> also how do you get a command to run in the background even after you've closed the terminal
<gdeeble> gaelfx, if I remember right it's sensors-detect.
<gdeeble> but I'm not sure about background runnign
<ClientAlive> ahh...  I see. So it sounds like where I choose to locate that file will depend on how I want to use it. If I use the sytem default then it will run independent of all/ any users. If I create it in a/an home directory it will only apply to that user.
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: the archlinux wiki has a very good page about launching X via different methods. They should all work on ubuntu as well https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Start_X_at_Boot
<lurraca> Hi,
<lurraca> I upgraded to 12.04 LTS and now my x wont start
<ClientAlive> sweet!
<lurraca> i can log using tty
<DarwinSurvivor> lucian: step 1) pastebin the errors you are getting
<DarwinSurvivor> lurraca: step 1) pastebin the errors you are getting
<zivester> why do most DE's put the "bar" at the top?... I can understand unity is built that way because its like OSX sharing real estate... but xfce, gnome 2.x... why?
<DarwinSurvivor> grr autocomplete :(
<gaelfx> gdeeble: thanks
<lurraca> that's the weird thing im not having any errors
<hokachu> After installing my screen goes purple, and then black, and then does nothing. Anyone know how to fix that?
<DarwinSurvivor> zivester: because that's the least "jarring" to new users. *most* DE's allow you to customize it (kde, lxde, xfce all allow it to change)
<escott> gaelfx, you can disown it
<motherbrain> does anybody out there no where I can get lsb-core what repo I am on ubuntu based machine but when I use synaptic or apt-get I don't see anything
<sm1th> im sorry but what is pastebin?
<newb__> Hi, really need some help here.
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | sm1th
<ubottu> sm1th: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newb__> Have been browsing trough the forums for past two days with no luck
<escott> !details | newb__
<ubottu> newb__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ClientAlive> I need to think through this deal about times where I may not want my wm to start up. Not necessarily sure I can even think of such a case though.
<gaelfx> escott: how's that?
<motherbrain>  does anybody out there no where I can get lsb-core what repo I am on ubuntu based machine but when I use synaptic or apt-get I don't see anything
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: if you use the first example of the archwiki page, X will only launch when you go into TTY1, you can use any other TTY normally
<newb__> I have a problem with my dvd drive. PRobably a problem with the lens. I don't need the drive right now, so haven't replaced it.
<nydel> would somebody help me with an issue? i'm running ubuntu on a laptop that has global media control keys. but i can't get them to work with the player i use.
<newb__> I installed ubuntu from pen drive
<Pritam> can anyone help me set-up my M-audio delta 1010lt sound card with Ubuntu 10.10
<gaelfx> escott: I thought there was a character like & after the command that would allow it to stay running after terminal is closed
<zivester> DarwinSurvivor: buy I've been asking myself why.. just because it's been that way?  I took a chance and moved it to the bottom recently... and because of apps like chrome, it makes the most sense to have it at the bottom (like windows).. much easier to navigate to the top right to close, or to go to a chrome tab.. etc
<newb__> It installed smoothly.
<Pritam> I get no sound
<DarwinSurvivor> motherbrain: why do you need lsb-core?
 * zivester s/buy/but/
<motherbrain> to install google earth
<ClientAlive> DarwinSurvivor: That seems like a good thing.
<escott> gaelfx, so there are a couple different ways to get things running in the background. one is the shells job control "program &" or if it is already running "ctrl-z" then "bg". sometimes when you logout of that shell the process will terminate because its parent terminates in which case you can "disown" the process with the disown command. some programs will "disown" their parents and so disown has no effect
<newb__> But, now it gets stuck at some "scsi Lite on DVD RW ..." while booting
<blendedbychris> um to upgrade from lucid to precise should i not be able to do do-release-upgrade?
<Pritam> any m-audio users here ?
<newb__> I tried many boot params, acpi=off nomodeset and so on.. none worked
<motherbrain> whenever I try to install google earth on this linux machine I get a dependency issue say something that I don't have that needed package installed
 * nydel is an m-audio firewire 410 user
<gaelfx> escott: thanks :D
<DarwinSurvivor> zivester: pretty much. most DE's haven't had a major facelift in a long time. gnome, kde and unity are the only real "facelifted" ones out there (except maybe enlightenment if they ever finished it)
<newb__> So, I unplugged the drive and tried and it works like a charm!
<nydel> Pritam: i'm. firewire 410.
<escott> gaelfx, there is also nohup which prevents the hangup signal from being sent to the process
<newb__> but, I don't want to do that all the tiem
<Pritam> delta 1010lt is a pci card
<young> exit
<Pritam> i followed alot of threads and the sound drivers are loading
<DarwinSurvivor> !googleearth | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: Google Earth is available as the package "googleearth-package" in !Multiverse. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<ClientAlive> Another thing I plan to do with this system is get rid of apparmor and get selinux instead. What I'm unsure of is how that will effect scripts/ customizations I do. So a big question I've had is what order to do these projects in. Should I do selinux first or tweak/ configure first? What am I really facing here?
<Pritam> am using envy24control
<gaelfx> escott: disown did it, apparently, so awesome :D
<Pritam> but the sound meters don't show any activity
<newb__> waxorr
<escott> gaelfx, now that you have disowned the process parent is init, so if you logout it should keep running
<gaelfx> escott: oh, so maybe not the best solution, strictly speaking?
<naj42181> Note: The iwlwifi driver has been merged into mainline kernel since 2.6.24. If you are using kernels after this release, please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly.
<newb__> escott: anyway I can bypass so that ubuntu wont notice my dvd rw
<escott> gaelfx, honestly ive never been that clear on what the difference is between disown/nuhup, and its gets confusing in a gui because many gui apps when started from a x11 terminal will separate themselves from the terminals bash session (which is smart you dont want to start some gui program in a terminal, close the terminal and lose your gui program), but it makes things confusing and hard to figure out what does what
<Dan39> ubuntu 11.10, with KDE installed. is there some way /home partition becoming 100% full could cause directories/files to be removed?
<gaelfx> escott: agreed, it is confusing :D
<motherbrain> well, I will try to see if it is listed in my synaptic and if not probably just add a repo and it should work/show up. ... But I am curious why I cann't just download the .deb package on there site
<Pritam> @nydel is it possible for you to share the settings you have on the alsamixer
<escott> newb__, never heard of that problem, and im not sure what might be happening. can you be more specific about what the last thing you saw was?
<gaelfx> is there a key combo that allows you to grab a windo by clicking it so you can move it?
<pengw> hi all
<nydel> @Pritam i don't understand, but my firewire410 works, if you'd like to msg me & tell me how to help i'd be obliged
<escott> gaelfx, another good alternative is to use screen. screen can start a terminal that will run in the background so you can always control your applications (and migrate them from terminal to terminal)
<pengw> i want to know how to install pappy to my usb pen driver via ubuntu
<motherbrain> also when I try installing google-earth-stable 0.6.1 thru synaptic I get this Package google-earth-stable has no available version, but exists in the database.
<motherbrain> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Dan39> anybody? :\
<Pritam> sure @nydel i would appreciate that , but I think I am connected to this channel using webchat and I doubt if I can pm
<newb__> escott: scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1H LL06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 this is the line it used to get stuck, when my dvd drive was plugged
<naj42181_> installed the tar file from the forums, still no luck. noticed the intellinuxwireless website now says this: Note: The iwlwifi driver has been merged into mainline kernel since 2.6.24. If you are using kernels after this release, please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly.
<motherbrain> Though I am able to install the googleearth-package one
<DarwinSurvivor> gaelfx: hold alt and drag to move a window
<pengw> dd is not working if i do : dd if=puppy.is  of =/dev/sdx
<nydel> ok @Pritam can you email? ariel@thegrapevine.cc
<escott> newb__, odd. sounds like the kernel is getting stuck while enumerating devices.
<Pritam> yes sure
<gaelfx> DarwinSurvivor: perfect, thanks :D
<motherbrain> no this is not going to work google earth for my current I am on debian based systems and I don't want to switch over to the rpm /  redhat system
<L3top> pengw: are you trying to put the live iso onto a thumb or are you trying to actually perform an install onto a thumbdrive?
<escott> gaelfx, this seems to describe the differences fairly well http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/3886/difference-between-nohup-disown-and
<pengw> put the live onto a thumb
<newb__> escott: should a device keep running while enumerating, coz maybe the device jsut stops...
<L3top> !unetbootin | pengw
<ubottu> pengw: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lurraca> Hi
<newb__> escott: Most of the dvds or cds don't run on it.. It's almost useless
<escott> newb__, i've never heard of this and im just guessing based off the one line you sent. if you could provide some more context. like what happens before that last line you see
<pengw> but what is wrong with dd
<areckx_> I am trying to use my iphone as a webcam and mic for Skype on my Ubuntu 10.04 machine. Using the iPhone app for Skype is limited, and can only see my own video, and not the caller's, plus if I want to look at the camera, I am unable to look at the screen.
<areckx_> I have iwebcamera installed on my iPhone,
<newb__> escott: I am not sure where I can get the boot information.. If you could shed some light on it..
<escott> gaelfx, and this is a little more friendly of an explanation http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32574/when-do-you-need-nohup-if-youre-already-forking-using
<Areckx> I am trying to use my iphone as a webcam and mic for Skype on my Ubuntu 10.04 machine. Using the iPhone app for Skype is limited, and can only see my own video, and not the caller's, plus if I want to look at the camera, I am unable to look at the screen. I have iWebcamera installed on my iPhone.
<Areckx> (sorry for repeat, was on wrong nickname)
<escott> newb__, can you type in the last 5 lines you see when it hangs
<L3top> Areckx: This isn't really an ubuntu issue. If someone HAPPENS to be using that sort of setup they MAY be able to help... but this seems to be more an issue with the applications you are using.
<Areckx> I should ask in an iPhone channel
<L3top> probably skype frankly
<tohuw> My scroll wheel is backwards (like OS X)... how can I fix this? X_X
<escott> tohuw, if its not in the mouse preferences you can probably flip the axis with the xinput command line utilities
<tohuw> escott: it isn't. I'll check man for xinput, thanks.
<ClientAlive> well wait a min DarwinSurvivor: If I want my wm to start when I log in as <user>, and I set the system up to run in tin tty1, then I have to be sure that it's tty1 that I enter by default when I log in as <user>, right? Either that or I need to find out which tty is the default and use that one?
<ClientAlive> DarwinSurvivor: ?
<escott> ClientAlive, whats so bad about running a display manager?
<anonymouspenguin> hello
<ikt> hi
<WoC> Anyone who knows anything about a possible release of ubuntu for Android ?
<pmp6nl> Hello all, what should the permissions be for /home /username /public_html etc?  Thanks
<WoC> 755 pmp6nl
<tohuw> pmp6nl: That depends on what you are trying to do.
<tohuw> WoC: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<pmp6nl> For all of them WoC ? Is that a good way to setup the public_html folders?  tohuw I am trying to just create a standard apache webserver.  I will put typical html/php files in public_html
<ClientAlive> escott: Don't have any way to answer that. I'm looking at what a dm is for the first time right now. Two things I do know for sure though (dm or not) - (1) it's probably good for me to learn more about the nuts and bolts of my system, and (2) I want to run very light with this system - which in turn facilitates (1)
<newb__> escott: This is not exactly the failed boot message, but I can tell you where it gets stuck though
<newb__> http://pastebin.com/6KEWVQL3
<anonymouspenguin> I had been running 12.04 wubi install on my m17x. compiz worked well, but when I removed the wubi install and did a regular install beside win 7 compiz would no long work. I think the nvidia driver wasnt working
<KBentley57> anonymouspenguin, did you use the nVidia binary driver?
<tohuw> pmp6nl: You need to understand what the permissions do before you go tossing them out willy-nilly. Read man chmod and info coreutils 'chmod invocation'
<newb__> escott: It gets stuck somewhere around 2.7 secs
<anonymouspenguin> not sure which one it was. I ran some command line i found and it said I had the current one
<escott> newb__, that definitely sounds like an enumeration issue. im not sure how you debug this, short of trying different kernel versions and builds
<tohuw> anonymouspenguin: Check jockey ("Additional Drivers") and seey what it offers you.
<newb__> escott: Hmm, I am actually updating to 12.04 right now... hope it works...
<pmp6nl> tohuw, I understand them from a shared hosting perspective, I suppose I will read up more.
<anonymouspenguin> it comes up blank
<Shoozza> Where do I get the libgdk_pixbuf-2.0
<Shoozza>  package for Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and how do I install it? I need it for compiling with Lazarus/FPC.
<anonymouspenguin> any idea why it worked fine on a wubi install?
<marbles> anyone have any success installing ubuntu 12.4 amd-64 on asus p8z68-v pro?
<Pritam> @nydel i have mailed you the issue i am facing
<escott> Shoozza, is it not in libgtk-2.0-dev
<nydel> @Pritam thank you, i see it, i am getting a few things finished up then i'll take a look, i hope i can help. expect a reply within two hours
<escott> !find libgdk-pixbuf | Shoozza
<ubottu> Shoozza: Found: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-doc, libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby
<tohuw> pmp6nl: It may be helpful to you to know (if you do not yet) the user and group apache use. This is specified in your apache configuration. The default in Ubuntu is nobody:www-data
<Pritam> thanks @nydel
<pmp6nl> tohuw, ok, thank you
<tohuw> anonymouspenguin: because Wubi uses a virtual video driver. Think of it more like VMWare/Virtualbox and less like a standalone OS.
<anonymouspenguin> ok
<VirtualBlackness> anonymouspenguin: what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<theG33k> I need help
<theG33k> I've been running Ubuntu 11.10. I tried to upgrade to 12.04 yesterday - from the update manager. After all the packages were downloaded, the package installation started, but at 50%, the screen abruptly went black. The system shut down automatically. Now, I couldn't boot. Please help!
<anonymouspenguin> im on a different computer, I went to boot back into windows on the system with a problem and could no longer boot windows. so I restored the mbr, and just left my partitions as is and did another wubi install while I figure it out.
<theG33k> My ubuntu installation is stuck. And i cannot boot my pendrive.
<VirtualBlackness> I need to know the card details anonymouspenguin.
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: sorry, was putting something away. TTY1 is the default terminal you will be dropped into if X is not launched at boot time.
<VirtualBlackness> why can't you boot to the pendrive theG33k
<anonymouspenguin> the output from the wubi install shows the onboard intel controller and the nvidia controller
<DarwinSurvivor> !tty | ClientAlive
<ubottu> ClientAlive: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<ClientAlive> DarwinSurvivor: I see. Thx. I sure am learning a lot about this stuff (nuts and bolts of it all) - it's real neat...  :)
<anonymouspenguin> vga compatible controller [0300] : NVIDIA corporation Device [10de:1251] (rev a1)
<DarwinSurvivor> ClientAlive: good to know you're learning :D
<theG33k> i don't know. I've loaded the ISO for 12.04 in it and made the pendrive bootable. I thought I might overwrite the 11.10 installation. But, during boot, after selecting the Pendrive as boot device, it still opens GRUB. No boot from pendrive!
<VirtualBlackness> so this is a laptop with a hybrid graphics? Or you have an onboard and a card in a desktop anonymouspenguin
<anonymouspenguin> it has onboard intel and a Nvidia. its an alienware M17x
<anonymouspenguin> I can give you the intel results also
<zenmaster> Do we have any virtual box guru's in here tonight? :D
<n00by> theG33k, how did you write the iso to the pendrive?
<VirtualBlackness> Ok... well... it is going to boot to intel most likely. To switch to the nvidia you are going to need bumblebee or something similar... i think bumblebee handles the nvidia stuff best
<VirtualBlackness> anonymouspenguin: this would be why you showed no nvidia install candidate
<theG33k> n00by pendrive linux's Universal USB
<theG33k> Please anyone help. I really need to get it done fast. I have a project to complete :(
<VirtualBlackness> anonymouspenguin: that gpu chipset is pretty spankin new btw.
<n00by> theG33k, are you sure it has a boot sector your bios recognised?
<theG33k> Yeah. . i mean i've done it before.
<zenmaster> If you use Universal USB for Ubuntu Linux to make a Bootable USB make sure you select the correct distrobution.
<theG33k> zenmaster yes. . the version is correct
<dr_willis> you could try some of the other tools at the penddrivelinux site theG33k , or try imageing the iso straight to the usb via dd or cat or  a windows image tool
<VirtualBlackness> then do it again. Nothing about a hosed hd install will affect that.
<shadykhan> i switched to xfce is there an app where i can just hit super and have a application search like program?
<zenmaster>  theG33k :Also make sure that the machine is set to boot off of usb.
<theG33k> Ok i'll try that
<dr_willis> shadykhan:  perhaps gnome-do, but then its alt-space or super-space i think
<theG33k> one more ques.
<n00by> theG33k, just asking because it should boot from your usb drive no matter whats on your hdd
<anonymouspenguin> thats right, I had some warrenty work recently and got an upgraded card. I thought a one time I showed a nvidia driver for the previous card
<theG33k> I plan to overwrite the 11.10 with 12.04. Will my files remain intact if I choose the upgrade to 12.04 option during the installation? I'm not sure
<VirtualBlackness> anonymouspenguin: alienware is weird... perhaps you can disable the intel in the bios, but most of the new hybrid graphics that is not possible as the nvidia/ati will work through the intel.
<ulises> no puedo ver videos online con mozilla en xubuntu, alguien que me ayude
<VirtualBlackness> theG33k: the first step is booting to a live environment so you can chroot into the hosed install and fix it
<VirtualBlackness> !es | ulises
<ubottu> ulises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> theG33k:  always have backups
<young> ubottu: how to login?
<ubottu> young: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> Login to what young?
<young> in some channel, i can't speak, why?
<dr_willis> !register | young
<ubottu> young: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<anonymouspenguin> thanks for the  help.  I can live with the wubi install till I get something figured out. just liked a regular install better.
<dr_willis> young regiesstered nicks only perhaps..
<n00by> theG33k, if you managed to boot your usb stick you can chroot and do something similar to this (i reinstalled grub in sda for sda1 install)      mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ; grub-install --force /dev/sda ; exit ; reboot
<L3top> again anonymouspenguin   checkout bumblebee... you can switch back and forth to suit your needs.
<kq> what should i do to login linux terminal from window xp supor terminal
<dr_willis> young or the chennel is moderated
<anonymouspenguin> ok thanks
<theG33k> VirtualBlackness I'm kinda new to linux. Let's say i've booted to a live env. What do i do for recovery? Can i recover my 11.10 installation?
<dr_willis> kq:  normally one uses ssh to remote login to a linux box.
<L3top> !ssh | kq
<ubottu> kq: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kq> thank !!!
<young> dr_willis: "!register | young", what do you mean?
<n00by> theG33k, oops i read you want to do something different, your grub is working already... Dont know if /home will survive an upgrade
<dr_willis> young read what the bot said. regiester your nick. many channels only allow regiestered nicks.
<L3top> theG33k: you will want to probably continue the upgrade instead... once you get alive on usb, you will want to mount the drive and chroot into it, and apt-get -f dist-upgrade I believe.
<ClientAlive> I just watched this youtube vid: "Booting Without A Display Manager Arch Linux"  At the end of it the guy says when you reboot you'll go straight into x. So no login? No need to enter any login credentials? If that's the case then anyone with physical access to the machine can power it up and go straight for the heart of the system. Security goes straight out the window then, right?
<Random832> ClientAlive: so don't store anything important on it, if people are going to have physical access
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  the user can only do 'user' level stuff.. so not really
<Random832> init=/bin/sh
<young> dr_willis: and the ubuntu channel is an execption, right? thanks anyway:)
<L3top> I assume that you could only do user... what dr_willis said
<n00by> theG33k, ah i remember if you dont reformat your hdd in the installer and just mount the old /home in the advanced options of the hdd config it should preserve those files
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  physical access to a box implies very limited security anyway. ;)
<anonymouspenguin> I found the bumblebee project, thanks L3top
<ClientAlive> hmm. I wonder if that type of setup is the best idea. I like security - yes I do...
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  totally depends on the details..
<Random832> ClientAlive: init=/bin/sh
<L3top> ClientAlive: I don't see any difference between that and the login automatically function for ubuntu
<dr_willis> for me and my wife.. her auto loggining in would be fine...
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: yeah, true. But I wouldn't want anyone to just power on the machine and do whatever they feel like.
<theG33k> n00by thanks a lot. That would work, i guess. And if i couldn't get the USB working, I could boot from a CD burnt with 12.04
<Shoozza> escott libgtk2.0-dev is installed but I don't have libgdk_pixbug-2.0-0 or libgdk_pixbug-2.0-dev they are just missing
<ClientAlive> I would never, ever use the auto login feature (that's just me tho)
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  they ould mess with the logged in users files.. thats it, normally.
<n00by> theG33k, just make sure it doesnt format when you configure the hdd config
<theG33k> Yeah sure :)
<anonymouspenguin> gotta run, thanks for all  the help
<ClientAlive> yeah, that's deff a deal breaker then. I need to find a better way. Thx for pointing out the details to me btw.
<L3top> wait... what are you telling him to do n00by?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly?
<young> test
<n00by> theG33k, i did it once like that, but root and home were two different partitions (but i guess you could just use the old fs you formated before you installed your 11.10 )
<n00by> L3top, to reinstall and reuse the old fs (at least for /home) with the graphical installer
<ClientAlive> oh... Well it's my personal box in my home. Prolly not much chance of anyone messing w/ it but I don't want there to be no login, that's for sure. It's ubuntu server 12.04 and is a base/ minimal system - a host for a virtualization platform.
<L3top> backup the home folder from live cd first is my advice theG33k.
<shadykhan> i installed xfce and now its telling me to enable composting when its already enabled in compiz
<root`> echo
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  i still dont see why you are even looking at auto login stuff.,
<n00by> L3top, theG33k yes make a backup of /home for security reasons thats a good advice
<L3top> then you can attempt to continue the upgrade if you want to go forward, or you can install your current version again without worries.
<ClientAlive> just need to run light, be secure and reliable for running kvm. SELinux is in on the list if that says anything.
<ClientAlive> I'm not
<theG33k> yeah I've done it.
<ClientAlive> I'm looking at startx so my wm will run when I boot
<theG33k> I already have a backup of home in my external HDD
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  then it will be auto logging in, or you use a login manager...
<theG33k> But still, is there some way to fix the old installation?
<dr_willis> a server normally dosent need X :)  depends on what its doing i guess
<ClientAlive> is a log in manger the same as a display manager?
<dr_willis> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 432 kB
<root`> echo
<Loshki> ClientAlive: might check out some 'kiosk' distros also...
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  lightdm is default in ubuntu, or xdm, kdm, or gdm. or others
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  most of those *dm login managers have autologin features
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: x because I have awesome window manager. Yeah, I want light but I still need some small conveniences.
<dr_willis> ive set up box's to autologin/start XBMC for example
<root`> echo
<ClientAlive> Loshki: I'd never hear of it - interesting
<josue> Someone here plays with cocktrice, need some help with the install
<root`> echo
<dr_willis> !info cocktrice
<ubottu> Package cocktrice does not exist in precise
<root`> echo
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: cdm caught my eye but still looking to find out more about it
<dr_willis> root`:  you got an actual support question?
<root`> echoa
<Double_Rainbow> hello
<Double_Rainbow> i want to download ubuntu iso from German mirrors
<Double_Rainbow> any help ?
<jalal> hey guys plz help me
<young> oh, i got this "Cannot change nickname while banned on channel"...:(
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  they alll do about the same thing. just diffeerent look and feature set
<jalal> i am getting this error while install virtualbox
<ClientAlive> I see
<dr_willis> young so leave the channel..  see #freenode for IRC help
<jalal> dpkg -i virtualbox.deb (Reading database ... 244169 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking virtualbox-4.0 (from virtualbox.deb) ... dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy) dpkg-deb: subprocess paste returned error exit status 2 dpkg: error processing virtualbox.deb (--install):  short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so') Processing 
<n00by> theG33k, im not sure if you reinvoke the installer from cd/pendrive if it will offer you an upgrade?
<Ben64> jalal: why are you installing from deb? use the software center.
<josue> unable to install/run cockatrice,  not downloading the images, I dont find cards.xml
<young> dr_willis: join #freenode channel, and ask for help, right?
<ClientAlive> Well I'm glad these things were pointed out to me. Now at least I have a sketch for reaching my goals
<jalal> i get deb from official site
<ClientAlive> thx  :)
<dr_willis> ive nevr noticed the installer having a upgrade option... but i rarely upgrade
<Ben64> jalal: for ubuntu you should use the software center for software
<dr_willis> young yes
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jalal> in software center virtualbox availalbe?
<young> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> !info virtualbox
<n00by> dr_willis, if he invokes the installer and tell it to use the old root partition with the old installation on it what will it do?
<dr_willis> n00by:  want to reformat from what i remember
<jalal> bfore i can from deb
<jalal> now not
<dr_willis> jalal:  when in doubt use the packge manage tools..
<Ben64> jalal: "can" and "should" are two different things
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<jalal> yeah before i "can" so now it should be too
<jalal> same kernal
<L3top> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose    isnt it?
<dr_willis> factoid said 'virtualbox'
<brian__> hi, anybody know if there is a way to change login screen on Ubuntu 11.10? I would like to change the image and sound as well.
<L3top> !virtualbox-ose
<Ben64> jalal: my point is that even if you can you shouldn't. it could break things in ubuntu to install from deb
<Ben64> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2 (precise), package size 15427 kB, installed size 45859 kB
<KM0201> Ben64: in most cases, i agree with you, but the vbox.deb is perfectly safe
<dr_willis> brian__:   image is easy to change. find it..  edit it aas root. or use the various login manager tweak tools. sound... no idea.
<L3top> sorry... you are correct in precise...
<Ben64> KM0201: it's more safe to let apt-get do it
<dr_willis> plus apt will keep it updated.
<KM0201> Ben64: if the "closed source" vversion is available in the repos.
<root`> test
<brian__> thanks dr_willis, i'm a little new @ this
<L3top> Interesting... it is the same package.
<L3top> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.12-dfsg-2 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 118 kB
<root`> test
<L3top> I see... transitional package. Sorry again.
<KM0201> !rootirc | root`
<ubottu> root`: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dr_willis> brian__:  in 12.04 it auto changes to the usere wallpaper ;)
<root`> test
<KM0201> root`: are you having some sort of problem?
<brian__> cool, have the disc coming for that as well as a couple other distros
<root`> test
<root`> anyone
<root`> anyone reads me?
<Croon2> works
<hipparchia_f> yes I do, root :)
<L3top> yes... but evidently you dont read us
<dr_willis> root`:   you got  a support issue?
<ome> Hey where can I get the Java browser plugin ?
<dr_willis> !java | ome
<ubottu> ome: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<n00by> L3top, if he comes back he could try to do sth similar to : mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ; sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; sudo mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ;  apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get -f dist-upgrade ; exit ; reboot
<dr_willis> ome:  webupd8 blog site also had a quick guide/ppa info for installing the letest oracle jva
<L3top> leaving out the reboot that was going to be my advice n00by
<n00by> L3top, i forgot some sudo's
<brian__> is there something special i need to do to configure system to play dvds? I have no problem loading cd's or distro discs but dvds aren't working
<Whisk> Anyone know a good AVI to DVD burner?
<L3top> I am familiar with the process. I do it about 30 times a day.
<ome> cheers dr_willis
<ome> I install the jre from webupd8, but I still need the plugin for the browser though.
<dr_willis> Whisk:  devede can take videos and make a dvd-video iso image you then can burn
<knyt> k3b is good enough to burn the files
<Whisk> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> Whisk:  many new players can play video files from data disks. ;)
<dr_willis> devede is a little weird in how it works.. but it does work decently well
<Whisk> I dont have a "new player" then :P
 * L3top doesn't bind sys and adds devpts
<Whisk> hmm
<Whisk> United States uses NTSC right?
<dr_willis> usa = ntsc yes
<n00by> NTSC = "Never The Same Color"
<dr_willis> with hdmi tvs and dvd players.. not sure it  matters these days
<dr_willis> frogotten all about ntsc vs pal, untill i started using devede
<n00by> its only relevant for analogue systems if im not mistaken
<dr_willis> yea. not sure what would happen if ya put a pal d vd in a hdmi dvd player.
<L3top> It matters.
<dr_willis> i rarely use dvd players any more
<n00by> L3top, color space encoding?
<dr_willis> rarely use rca/analog inputs anymore either. ;0
<L3top> Case in point, TV. Pal players will not play US TV nor will NTSC players play PAL.
<L3top> Mythv vs VDR
<n00by> L3top, but isnt that DVD region code?
<L3top> TV
<L3top> Cable, OTA
<L3top> Sat... they are all PAL NTSC specific.
<dr_willis> i wonder what a upscale/upconverting  dvd player does then... ;) but this is getting ot.
<n00by> L3top, even with DVB?
<L3top> Yup.
<root`> anyone readls]
<quick-> Wine is not working . Please help . give MFC42.dll not found but the dll is there in the specified folder .
<dr_willis> root`:  we said yes earlier...
<dr_willis> quick-:  check out 'winetricks' for tweaking wine
<dr_willis> !info winetricks
<ubottu> winetricks (source: winetricks): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (winetricks). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0+20120308 (precise), package size 142 kB, installed size 680 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<HIGG5> hola
<dr_willis> its part of wine now a days i think.
<Shoozza> How to get libgdk_pixbuf-2.0-0 on Ubuntu 10.04? Packet seems to be missing.
<n00by> dr_willis, may i ask if you already are using precise?
<L3top> It is a chunk of our project. Have to deal with it rather a lot. We would like to dump myth, but until there is more stable NTSC support in VDR we cant. I wrote a gstreamer to try and address it, but... I just dont have the time to do it from scratch.
<dr_willis> n00by:  have been for some time
<Guest62989> #splunk
<quick-> dr_willis:  wat ahould i do in that ? i have it installed and the option that is selected is "select the default wine prefix"
<HIGG5> Do any of you know how to add a facebook link to my mail button my my desktop? I have my twitter but I can't figure out how to add more accounts.
<dr_willis> quick-:  i r4ecall winetriccks having the featue to install the various mcf* and ohther libs needed. i dont use it much any more
<n00by> dr_willis, just asking because im currently evaluating it from a pendrive for a upgrade from 11.04 and to get used to the gtk3 stuff ....:-/
<root___> hi, does du count symlinks?
<abes> Question: I can access my ubuntu server via SSH locally, but when I try to access it from the outside, I get prompted for the username and right away I get "Server unexpectedly closed network connection". I'm running SSHD
<dr_willis> n00by:  id say - upgrade or do a clean install.
<HIGG5>  Do any of you know how to add a facebook link to my mail button my my desktop? I have my twitter but I can't figure out how to add more accounts.
<dr_willis> abes:  using any firewall rules?
<quick-> dr_willis: okay :) i am getting options to install apps but not libs :)
<FLeiXiuS`> How can I get a mceremote device to stop pretending to be a keyboard
<n00by> dr_willis, wasnt able to get vdpau working with the new vlc 2.0.1 (PAL res ok, 720p not?!), the bug for the missing break in libcairo2 (not able to use bgr rendering) and firefox is STILL there, and i cant shut down from lightdm (at least not from pendrive)...
<HIGG5> argh! Ok. I understand.
<dr_willis> FLeiXiuS`:  and do what exactly?
<FLeiXiuS`> dr_willis, become a LIRC dev, as its supposed to be.
<FLeiXiuS`> dr_willis, I see the input dev, told X to ignore it, even setup a udev rule.
<n00by> dr_willis, also hw accel flash video got blue and red swapped since i installed the vdpau drivers...
<dr_willis> my remotes all just work as keybords. ;)   i thought lirc  did basically he same thing . remote - lirc  to keybord inputs
<Shoozza> ok i give up time to switch distros
<dr_willis> but ive only a few low end $8 remotes
<quick-> can i upgrade the ubuntu 12.04 using the pendrive ?
<dr_willis> Shoozza:  have a nice day.
<FLeiXiuS`> dr_willis, eh, this was a 30$ remote nothing big.  But I would like for it to work as an IR remote.
<dr_willis> FLeiXiuS`:  im not sure how lirc would differ really...
<kartook> is this right place to ask help ?
<dr_willis> better defult button mapping i guess
<FLeiXiuS`> dr_willis, LIRC doesn't even play well with it at all.
<quick-> dr_willis: Thanks for the help :)
<Shoozza> dr_willis, thanks, too bad can't make stuff work with ubuntu though
<dr_willis> last i fought with lirc was with my laptops included (useless) remote. ;0
<Shoozza> libgdk_pixbuf is just too good at hiding :P
<dr_willis> Shoozza:  not even seen you state an issue..   but im only here part time.
<jael> im new at this.
<n00by> but usb drivers seem to have improved a lot in 3X kernel branch
<L3top> n00by: there are issues with the 295.40 driver. I would add the xswat ppa and revert to 295.33
<Shoozza> How to get libgdk_pixbuf-2.0-0 on Ubuntu 10.04? Package seems to be missing.
<kartook> i installed cairo -dock and  i love to have top menu bar option on my newly installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Shoozza> @ dr_willis
<n00by> L3top, oh thanks i will try that
<dr_willis> Shoozza:  when in doubt. look for a ppa, or use source
<abes> dr_willis: not sure about the firewall rules - I know I ran updates the other day and it stopped working from the outside. How can I view/modify the firewall rules?
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dr_willis> abes:  sudo iptables --list
<root`> root`
<L3top> n00by: what is your nVidia chipset?
<dr_willis> root`:  dont start that again
<root`> good to be here
<abes> dr_willis: there is  no rules there at all
<hamdy> hi, I accidently formatted my reiserfs partition to ext4 one, any ideas how to recover from this?
<n00by> L3top, gt240
<n00by> vp4
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<dr_willis> abes:  you could enable verbose logging of ssh in the sshd config and try to see why its rejecting
<KM0201> hamdy: why yes, you move all your data from your backup, back onto the partition.
<root`> good to be here
<hamdy> KM0201, I don't have a backup :) that is why am asking if there's something I an do to unformat / restore data
<KM0201> "unformat"... stop and think about that.
<L3top> There are 5 very special pci ids I am interested in.
<KM0201> how did you format it?
<somethinginteres> how can I disable my interal TV card so I don't get confused between that and my USB tuner?
<n00by> L3top, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GT215 [GeForce GT 240] [10de:0ca3] (rev a2)
<hamdy> KM0201, I was installng fresh ubuntu when I mistakingly formatted it while installation
<KM0201> geez
<chronos> someone have issues here when upgrading to 12.04.. I getting errors related to python and when try to execute python I get "Illegal Instruction"? there is the complete error when do apt-get upgrade: https://gist.github.com/2565370
<KM0201> hamdy: i guess it could probably done, but i'm guessing that it's gonna be beyond most of the "free" tools that are available.
<L3top> Thanks.. not it :)
<hamdy> KM0201, mmmmmm why do you think so?
<shadykhan> best way to check if i can handle 3d acceleration?
<Shoozza> dr_willis, where can I get the source I can't find it in the ppa
<KM0201> beccause you formatted a disk to a new filesystem, (and from the sounds of it) installed an operating system on top of it.
<wylde> hamdy: at what point did you realized the partition was formatted? After the installation completed?
<hamdy> KM0201, I didn't install any thing on it, it was another partition
<hamdy> wylde, yes but it wasn't my root , it was another partition
<KM0201> hamdy: i dunno, i still think its just gonna be an exercise in frustration (but it's probably gonna a very good lesson)
<KM0201> hope it wasn't anything super important
<wylde> hamdy: I see. Although I agree with KM0201
<hamdy> KM0201, it was super important actually
<lance_> howdy
<hamdy> wylde, yea a hard lesson
<L3top> hamdy: It can be done, but the data is gonna be all over the place.
<KM0201> hamdy: then you'd have had redundant backups
<root`> bin bookmarks.html boot dev etc home lib lost+found media mnt opt proc root run sbin srv sys tmp usr var
<KM0201> lol
<wylde> hamdy: that's how I learned, I now always have backups.
<hamdy> :)
<hamdy> L3top, any ideas?
<meganerd> hamdy: there is good news and bad
<hamdy> meganred, ?
<meganerd> hamdy: the good news is that you can probably get some data back as long it was not an SSD
<KM0201> the bad, your files are gone, the good.. I just saved a lot of money on my car insurnace by switching to geico
<meganerd> hamdy: the bad news is that the filenames are probably toast
<KM0201> you can probably recover some of the files (i mentioned that earlier).. but i bet it will be frustrating
<kartook> Hello , i installed cairo -dock and  i love to have top menu bar option on my newly installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<meganerd> hamdy: take an image of the partition that you wiped (ddrescue /dev/sdb2 /path/to/partition.img)
<meganerd> hamdy: then use formost to go through that image looking for certain file types.
<meganerd> hamdy: this will be a painful and tedious experience
<Young_> this is a test, ignore please!
<meganerd> hamdy: you might have some success with sleuthkit, but I would not bet on it
<wylde> Young_:  #test exists just for that reason :P
<hamdy> meganerd, I can't really do that, it's painful :)
<meganerd> hamdy: that is all I have to offer
<hamdy> meganerd, and I really appretiate your help
<hamdy> thanks
<meganerd> np
<meganerd> been there and done that
<kartook> is this right -lace to ask fro help or not
<meganerd> now I have backups
<hamdy> :) I'll do that
<L3top> hamdy:  knoppix has some tools... and try and get your hands on HEX which is really more a forensic recovery tool...  but... a lot depends on a lot... what was the fs?
<hamdy> it was reiserfs that is formatted to ext4
<hamdy> I kept the partition untouched after format
<padhu> Guys, i just fixed HIS Radeon 6670 GPU on my PC. My monitor is Samsung syncMaster 632nw. It's resolution is 1024X768. but it shows in resolution 800X600. How can i fix this?
<dr_willis> may be a good idea to image the partition to a file now hamdy  and try to recover from the file...
<hamdy> dr_willis, OK I'll image it
<L3top> oh bleagh. that is yuk. I would not expect great results. IF you can get stuff back it is gonna be ALL over the place
<padhu> How can i check my graphics card is functioning correctly on ubuntu 10.04?
<n00by> L3top, the 295.33 cant play 720p (1280x720) in vlc 2.0.1 neither (like 295.40), maybe its the 2.x branch of vlc itself (weird thing is720x576 seems to be ok?)
<L3top> can you explain padhu? I can tell you if you have the best driver combination...
<linusasus6> good morning, I would like to know if is normal that I download from 17ko/s to 80ko/s downloading software from synaptics manager, is it the server too busy?
<NoobTux> i had a conky in my 10.04 right now but i want to try a new conky but im afraid if im not successful then i want to bring back my old conky is it possible?
<dr_willis> NoobTux:  a 'new' conky? as in a new version or config?
<linusasus6> of course just uninstall everything and take the one from the repo
<dr_willis> conky and unity can be a little quirky last i tried the 2 together
<NoobTux> new set or config i dunno which term to use but i guess it's a new design conky
<padhu> I have an motherboard ASUS MP5X WIFI, Intel core2 Duo E4500, 2GB RAM, & I am using Ubuntu 10.04. I just brought HIS Radeon HD6670 GPU and fixed on the machine. After starting machine my display srinked to 800X600 resolution. i want revet back to 1024X768. and also want to check that the GPU working properly
<dr_willis> conky layout is defined by its config files.. back them up.
<padhu> L3top: ^^^
<L3top> n00by: That makes no sense. We have vdpau working in everything from 195+ on everything above nv 8600 in xine... Now... we stopped going at 260... but it all rolls 1080p. We run 1080p VDPAU on ions ffs.
<dr_willis> conky homepage has ooodles of docs on conky and gtweaking its configs
<root`> Tue May 1 22:07:51 HKT 2012
<L3top> what and how did you install drivers for it padhu
<n00by> L3top, yes on my 11.04 with xswat it works flawlessly this is a regression in precise :-/
<n00by> L3top, did you try vlc 2.0.1 beyond pal resolution?
<L3top> yes... there is an issue... I understand. Was the 33 better than the 40?
<dr_willis> ok. just saw  somthing odd... on this laptop. it would not boot up. or even see the bootable flash drivce... UNtilL i  unplugged the cellphone that i had chargeing from it...
<padhu> L3top: I am not installed any driver for it. I just start the machine.
<L3top> We dont use vlc n00by.
<dr_willis> morale; unplug extra usb things  ;)
<padhu> L3top: How can i install the driver for that?
<L3top> padhu: can you give me the output of lspci | grep VGA
<n00by> L3top, 33 was the same as 40 for my off-a-pendrive evaluation yet
<L3top> Ok... wanna try an experiment n00by
<padhu> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6758
<padhu> L3top: result ^^^]
<root`> Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on rootfs 34096252 4216768 28170572 14% / /dev 1807252 0 1807252 0% /dev run 1808920 196 1808724 1% /run /dev/sda3 34096252 4216768 28170572 14% / shm 1808920 0 1808920 0% /dev/shm tmpfs 1808920 0 1808920 0% /tmp
<n00by> L3top, what player/stack would you reccomend to play igmp/rtp on vdpau
<n00by> ?
<L3top> padhu: sudo update-pciids
<n00by> L3top, always if its worth the effort
<michele_> !list
<ubottu> michele_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<padhu> L3top: Downloaded daily snapshot dated     2012-04-09 03:15:02
<padhu> L3top: ^^^
<NoobTux> padhu,  use paste.ubuntu.com
<padhu> NoobTux: sorry, in next time
<L3top> padhu: can you give me the output of lspci | grep VGA again
<padhu> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959234/
<padhu> L3top: ^^^
<kernelcruncher> how can I set the icons smaller in the unity launcher ?
<L3top> when it is just one line you can put it in text... you dont need to bring my attention to it once you have put my name in it.
<OerHeks> kernelcruncher, use my-unity to size the icons, it is in softwarecentre.
<kernelcruncher> OerHeks, thank you
<padhu> L3top: okey
<L3top> padhu: sudo apt-get install fglrx libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<root`> GNU bash, version 4.2.24(2)-release (i686-pc-linux-gnu) These shell commands are defined internally. Type `help' to see this list. Type `help name' to find out more about the function `name'. Use `info bash' to find out more about the shell in general. Use `man -k' or `info' to find out more about commands not in this list. A star (*) next to a name means that the command is disabled. job_spec [&] history [-c] [-d offset] [n] or history -anrw [filename] or > (( 
<root`>  1 3 Arch_Linux_Wallpaper_by_james66.jpg asciip binlist browse.php_files #browse.php.htm# browse.php.htm c051273_ISO_IEC_10646_2011(E).zip chinese coding dead.letter diablo dictionary dictionary.tmp ecstasy fireflysung-1.3.0 fireflysung-1.3.0.tar.gz firefox-11.0.source.tar.bz2 firefox-11.0.tar.bz2 font fontlist hkgmesg hkgolden.log hkradio information.com intelman ipheader irc.sh kbedit larry3d.flf lc.vim mailrfc mozilla-release music myip ncftp nethack-343-Guid
<Desconocido> hola alguien habla español
<iter> #ubuntu-es Desconocido
<dr_willis> doing a 12.04 install and i notice that on the live-usb setup the username and hostname is set to 'this@this' which seems... odd.. did i somehow manage to grab a daily build? or is this a known bug on the iso?
<root`> Usage: cat [OPTION]... [FILE]... Concatenate FILE(s), or standard input, to standard output. -A, --show-all equivalent to -vET -b, --number-nonblank number nonempty output lines, overrides -n -e equivalent to -vE -E, --show-ends display $ at end of each line -n, --number number all output lines -s, --squeeze-blank suppress repeated empty output lines -t equivalent to -vT -T, --show-tabs display TAB characters as ^I -u (ignored) -v, --show-nonprinting use ^ and M
<mi3> hi!
<pungi-man> hie mi3!!!
<mi3> how can I remove unity and install lxde?
<dr_willis> mi3 install lubuntu-desktop package. to install the full lxde stuff
<mi3> hi pungi-man !
<root`> # # /etc/bash.bashrc # # If not running interactively, don't do anything [[ $- != Arch_Linux_Wallpaper_by_james66.jpg asciip binlist browse.php_files c051273_ISO_IEC_10646_2011(E).zip chinese coding diablo dictionary dictionary.tmp fireflysung-1.3.0 fireflysung-1.3.0.tar.gz firefox-11.0.source.tar.bz2 firefox-11.0.tar.bz2 fontlist hkradio information.com intelman ipheader irc.sh kbedit lc.vim mailrfc mozilla-release music myip nethack-343-Guidebook.txt sendmail_
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> nobody's kicked him yet?
<Mayazcherquoi> Ubuntu won't recognise my second monitor :-( Help? Using Intel X3100 gra/card.
<wylde> !ops | root`
<ubottu> root`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<root`> # # /etc/bash.bashrc # # If not running interactively, don't do anything [[ $- != Arch_Linux_Wallpaper_by_james66.jpg asciip binlist browse.php_files c051273_ISO_IEC_10646_2011(E).zip chinese coding diablo dictionary dictionary.tmp fireflysung-1.3.0 fireflysung-1.3.0.tar.gz firefox-11.0.source.tar.bz2 firefox-11.0.tar.bz2 fontlist hkradio information.com intelman ipheader irc.sh kbedit lc.vim mailrfc mozilla-release music myip nethack-343-Guidebook.txt sendmail_
<padhu> L3top: sorry power cut. i am using dialup. it will take little bit time. i will come back after installation. thanks for your guidelines
<mi3> dr_willis, only the lubunu desktop package is required??
<mi3> or is there any other package? dr_willis
<L3top> np... please report results
<padhu> L3top: sure :-)
<padhu> L3top: thanks
<satyanash> ls
<Mayazcherquoi> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> mi3 it pulls in all needed stuff..
<Mayazcherquoi> !patience
<mi3> err ok, dr_willis
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mayazcherquoi> Not what i want :-/
<mi3> and how do I uninstall unity? dr_willis ?
<Mayazcherquoi> lo
<dr_willis> mi3 no idea i leave them both on
<mi3> okkk dr_willis thanks for the suggestions
<root`> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<Alb_Erc> hi there, I have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04. While I'm using the SO, sometimes the monitor turns black, and in a few seconds, it shows the screen again
<Alb_Erc> any idea?
<r4y> I am having hard drive troubles I think, but I don't want to go to the other computer and change everything back to the other hard drive.
<r4y> That being said. My sister in law has children and doesn't know how to add back the menu applet with applications places and system
<r4y> What's it called? 	I know there are 2 applets with the word menu in them.
<root`>          
<thetrav> authorized_keys works for one user and not another... what could cause that to happen?
<thetrav> ssh still works, it just requires a password for one user, wheras the other it uses keys
<bitboy> virtualbox has no devices menu on my ubuntu 11.10 for some reason
<dr_willis> r4y:  theres a classic-gnome menu indicator applet i saw mentioned at the webupd8 blog site thats adds the old type menus under a single icon to unity. if thats what you are looking for
<KM0201> lol
<Mayazcherquoi> Dual monitor support with laptops isn't too great :-/
<r4y> It's for 10.04
<r4y> not 12
<WoC> check pemissions of the files and directory, thetrav
<bitboy> virtualbox has just file, machine, help, no device, I have windows 7 up and running
<L3top> !nounity | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Mayazcherquoi> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Mayazcherquoi> :(
<r4y> I guess I mill just have to go check it for myself so I am sure
<mi3> L3top, I dislike unity and gnome 3 but thanks for that
<dr_willis> time to move to lubuntu then. ;)
<r4y> I tried 12 and I am switching back to10.04
<OerHeks> !resetpanels | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<KM0201> i love lxde.. but.. Unity has found a place in my heart.
<KM0201> it's much better in 12.04, than previous releases.
<dr_willis> that HUD feature in !2.04 is nifty
<OerHeks> KM0201, true
<r4y> She would have to hold control alt t to even get the terminal. I am not sure I could explain how to use keyboard shortcuts to her
<r4y> Then copy and paste that command, lol
<r4y> What I am asking will be easier for her
<r4y> TY all, sorry
<L3top> !enter | r4y
<ubottu> r4y: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<r4y> Ya ya I know, bye
<dr_willis> set up ssh on her machine, so you can get to it and fix things... and make it play cow mooing sounds remotely... ;)
<Striking7> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a game working in wine. I've checked for a #wine and a ##wine channel
<napalm54> What game?
<dr_willis> its #wine-hq
<Striking7> Where do I go for a little wine love without getting off topic in this channel?
<Striking7> napalm54: Diablo2
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Striking7> Thanks dr_willis
<napalm54> Striking7: Good game, but I havent tried it in wine
<dr_willis> and the wineapp database should be stop #1
<Striking7> Good call dr_willis. Thanks for being willing to help napalm54 :)
<Striking7> The game claims I don't have the CD in the drive.
<Striking7> I have all 3 .iso files mounted and wineconfig'd
<Striking7> Odd.
<dr_willis> Striking7:  with many older games with cd protection - ive had to use no-cd cracks.. sadly.
<Striking7> And no, it's not pirated.
<Striking7> Sad.
<dr_willis> mointing the iso - is not the same as oking he copy protection
<KM0201> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<NoobTux> how can i make a backup on my current conky config?
<Striking7> dr_willis: exactly. Thus my problem.
<Striking7> That's why I'm looking for help :)
<dr_willis> NoobTux:  normally its  .conkyrc file.. but it could be anything.. depending on your setup
<dr_willis> Striking7:  if you dont want the real cd in the drive.. gotta use a no-cd crack i imagine
<KM0201> OerHeks: this is the one thing i can't figur eout about Unity.. it doesn't do it all the time, but sometimes when i go to resize a window, the window starts way above the mouse pointer/border of the window...  http://imagebin.org/210441
<Mayazcherquoi> So, I close my laptop lid and my second monitor disconnects. Fairs fair. Then when I go to open my lid, the second monitor stays disconnected, and no matter how many times I unplug and replug the cable in, cease power to the monitor, Ubuntu still won't recognise it! Why?!
<Striking7> Hah, this is the first time I've had more problems getting a game running in Linux than in Windows.
<Striking7> That's a good feeling, right?
<Mayazcherquoi> Striking7: More problems in getting games to work on Windows? lol.
<dr_willis> Striking7:  ive had to use no-cd crcks in windows for legit games... to get them to even run at times.. sadly
<jameslord> hi all
<dr_willis> now  90% of all games i get are from steam, or indie bundles
<jameslord> which source will apt prefer? local iso source, or remote source?
<dr_willis> jameslord:  local first, then remote
<Striking7> dr_willis: most of the time after I've bought a game I still end up running a "pirated" version just because it's easier than the normal version
<dr_willis> the order in sources.list may be an issue..but i dont think so
<dr_willis> i recall some diablo-ish games working well in wine for me.... torchlight, or fate.. i cant recall..
<MACscr> im losing network access to my ubuntu 12.04 server every 30 minutes for about 30 seconds at a time. This system is on my lan and on a wired connection. Any suggestions on how i can troubleshoot the issue?
<shadykhan> how can i change my default browser?
<jameslord> dr_willis seems it's not true, at first my iso source is in the upmost line, but it is comments, when i use apt install, and find the package is downloaded from http://, so i interrupt this apt installation, then i uncommnet that iso source , then continue will package installation, but it seems the system is still downloading that package from internet, not from local iso:(
<jameslord> what's wrong?
<Mayazcherquoi> shadykhan: Commonly, there is an option to set your default browser when opening your desired browser.
<Striking7> dr_willis: Diablo2 is old enough and popular enough I'm sure it's not hard to get running.
<dr_willis> jameslord:  iso could be out of date.   i never use iso
<shadykhan> Mayazcherquoi, yeah i wasnt getting it but i got it now :)
<Striking7> it'll just take some research
<x_XP> Hi All,  If I upgrade my HDD from Ubuntu 11.04  to 12.04ver using live CD will my data remind unchanged ? thanks
<dr_willis> i always gave up on diablo2 soon after getting to the desert. ;)
<KM0201> shadykhan:    you can also sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser   and select the # of the browser you want as default.
<darksifer> hi everyone. am running ubuntu 12.04 with nvidia proprietary driver. i have 2 monitors(1 is 1440x900 n the other is 1920x1080). i have a problem with virtualbox. whenever i switch to fullscreen mode, the virtualbox full screen goes to the smaller screen(even if primary is not set). i want the fullscreen to be displayed only on the 1920x1080 one. can someone help me. thank you in advance
<blendedbychris> anyone know how to "sniff" for multicast packets? trying to figure out if corosync is working
<jameslord> dr_willis dude, it is not out of date, it have the same version of that package rather than http source:(
<jameslord> dr_willis i wonder it will download package from iso, not http:// source, but the fact is just the reverse:(
<dr_willis> jameslord:  if you say so,,   i rarely if evver use the iso/d as a soure..
<szal> x_XP: I don't think you can upgrade 11.04 directly to 12.04 via one of the CD media
<dr_willis> darksifer:  you do have twinview enabled?
<szal> x_XP: except if you reinstall, and whether that'll leave your personal data untouched is a question of your partition layout
<darksifer> yes
<dr_willis> szal:  the alt-cd can work that way if you insert it onto an older system?
<cvetomir_77> има ли някой българин тук
<szal> !ru | cvetomir_77
<ubottu> cvetomir_77: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<szal> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<dr_willis> i dont think the live cd can work as a upgrade-disrto cd. and i dont think the insgaller on the live cd has a upgrade option.
<darksifer> dr_willis, yes i have enable it. i was able to do that yesterday but not today after reinstalling the OS. even though after selecting twinview
<dr_willis> i could be wrong.. i do clean installs 99% of the time
<Ben64> firefox keeps crashing... http://pastebin.com/Le0WVx0B
<KM0201> i don''t think so either, but even if you use the alt. cd, i don't thik it would upgrade 11.04 to 12.04 (directly)
<x_XP>  szal thanks i read somewhere that this is possible but did not mention date being safe
<KM0201> Ben64: use chromium, problem solved.. :)
<dr_willis> darksifer:  twinview makes the full-sreening feature a lot smarter from what ive notied.
<Ben64> KM0201: that does not solve the problem
<KM0201> Ben64: just giving you a moment of brevity...
<madsj> hi, I messed up my system a bit; can someone please send me a tar-ball of /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs* ?
<Ben64> brev·i·ty/ˈbrevitē/ - Concise and exact use of words in writing or speech.
<szal> x_XP: in any case, expect trouble when upgrading (as opposed to reinstalling) from 11.04 to 12.04 in one go.. the supported way would be 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<KM0201> ah, see, i used the word wrong.
<tchip> ah it works
<dr_willis> levity ... ;)
<tchip> nice, thx
<KM0201> dr_willis: there you go.. :)
<rodhash> Hello guys....
<rodhash> Is there any keypress counter for ubuntu??
<Ben64> anyway, i have firefox in gdb currently, is there anything i can do to find more about the problem
<user> how do i allow others to use my internet connection?
<napalm54> Shortness of time.
<pungi-man> szal: u can download the ubuntu 12.04 for net then burn it and then load it. It will give u an option of upgrading it!!
<dr_willis> !isc | user
<dr_willis> !ics | user
<ubottu> user: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<napalm54> Interesting
<napalm54> I thought I was lagging lol
<darksifer> dr_willis,  i get no problem with other window when making fullscreen. the windows gets fullscreened on the respective monitor they are in. but with virtualbox i cant
<akshay> hello guys .. is there any way that i can increase the size of my root drive without reinstalling ubuntu?
<Ben64> akshay: yes. use a livecd and gparted
<x_XP> szal:  command was   sudo apt-cdrom add                then            sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<szal> akshay: try from a live CD
<dr_willis> darksifer:  sounds like a old bug i saw in vbox ages ago.. seen similer bug in some java apps,
<dr_willis> darksifer:  perhaps thecompiz plugins could forcce it to the proper monitor
<akshay> ok..will try and let you know..
<szal> x_XP: 'apt-get dist-upgrade' is not a supported way of upgrading.. while it may work if you know what you're doing, if it breaks you get to keep the pieces
<pungi-man> i upgraded my pc in this manner only and it works properly, szal
<akshay> i tried gparted but i get error saying canno unmount root drive
<akshay> cannot*
<KM0201> akshay: you gotta due it from a live cd
<szal> due?
<Ben64> do
<akshay> live cd it is then..i'll try that..thanks
<KM0201> due/do... its 0300hrs here in Indiana... i'm tired
<KM0201> not to mention sick... brevity/levity,   due/do...lol
<pungi-man> akshay : but u may have to format a partiton for that
<pungi-man> partition
<cvetomir_77> yes bg
<szal> Guest32056:  don't IRC as root (unless you have no other option)
<KM0201> akshay: depending on your partition lay out, it might be much easier (and certainly faster) to start over.
<akshay> how do i do that?
<user> dr_willis: iptables: No chain/target/match by that name. why so?
<szal> pungi-man: don't spread FUD before the fact.. if it doesn't work, then GParted will tell him
<Dacicus2> Hi, Blue1.
<Areckx> I am having serious trouble understanding webcamstudio
<Blue1> hello
<akshay> let me tell you about my system..its got 4 partitions..one has winxp and other has ubuntu 11.10..
<Areckx> I have read many forums posts
<dr_willis> user:  i dont even know whaat you are doing
<x_XP> szal:   thanks       also    How do I transfer Ubuntu  data patrition from larger HDD vith 11.04 to smaller SSD in hard disk upgrade with 12.04 freshly installed on it,  i did try few times  but it didnt work for me
<KM0201> szal: it's not fud... it's highly likely.
<Dacicus2> Hi, dewar.
<pungi-man> szal, okkkkk!!
<dewar> hello dacicus2
<user> dr_willis: well i followed !isc and the first line for iptables rules
<szal> KM0201: I know that resizing partitions is not as shiny and trouble-free in practice as in theory..
<dr_willis> user:  all i know is at that factoid.. i havent used the feature in years
<Areckx> I was able to run webcamstudio latest version using java -jar &*.jar
<szal> KM0201: but I doubt that you can predict any specific kind of trouble
<KM0201> szal: and all pungi-man was doing, is telling him that...
<Marzata> how big is your /
<KM0201> szal: of course not... neither can you.
<Areckx> errr java -jar WebCamStudio.jar
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> saying "you may" is perfectly logical
<Dacicus2> Hi, alexandru_.
<Areckx> it is the .60alpha
<akshay> marzta: its just 10gb
<Areckx> I am attemting to use my iphone as a webcam, specifically for Skype
<KM0201> 10gigs should really be enough for /   are you storing a bunch of data there?
<Marzata> akshay: more than enough
<Dacicus2> Hi, SudoKing.
<user> dr_willis: ah, thanks though
<alexandru_> why when i enable some effects in compiz unity segfaults
<alexandru_> ?
<akshay> Marzata: i installed ubuntu just to try it out..now i love it.. but got no space to install new apps
<Areckx> I have iwebcamera installed on m y iphone
<Dacicus2> Hi, Sixmsj.
<alexandru_> can anyone help me
<KM0201> akshay: 10gigs is plenty of space... do you have a bunch of movies or music or some stuff on there?
<Dacicus2> Hi, MrPockets.
<KM0201> that 10gigs can't be all apps
<alexandru_> hello
<Areckx> there is no option to load a folder in order to load a .wspl
<Blue1> KM0201: i put a working ubuntu system with x in 4 gig
<Marzata> 10 Gb only for / is enough
<Blue1> on a usb stick
<Dacicus2> Hi, cdoktor19.
<Dacicus2> Hi, forensic.
<KM0201> Blue1: thats what i'm saying
<alexandru_> when i enable some animations in compiz my unity desktop segfaults
<akshay> no but some of my project softwares like matlab and others are installed..these files are huge but i cannot delete them.
<szal> Dacicus2: please turn off that auto-greeting
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, szal?
<KM0201> meh.
<Dacicus2> Hi, vyrgozunqk.
<alexandru_> can you help me
<vyrgozunqk> Dacicus2, hello
<alexandru_> ?
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, vyrgozunqk?
<napalm54> ...
<vyrgozunqk> fine, tnx - do i know you ?
<Sixmsj> Dacicus2, sup bro
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, Sixmsj?
<alexandru_> help me
<Dacicus2> Hi, _3nids_.
<alexandru_> please
<napalm54> alexandru_: With what?
<Dacicus2> Hi, DaZ.
<vyrgozunqk> alexandru_, tell us your problem... and we'll see if we  can help
<Dacicus2> GNOME 2 was better than Unity in every way.
<akshay> KM0201 : is it ok if i use a live cd of ubuntu 12.04 to increase the size of root?
<alexandru_>  my unity segfaults when i am trying to enable something in ccsm
<Dacicus2> Hi, prime.
<alexandru_> i
<Dacicus2> Hi, DaZ.
<akshay> KM0201: will my root drive be formatted?
<vyrgozunqk> akshay, should be no problems
<vyrgozunqk> it depends
<alexandru_> have run unity from the terminal to debug the problem
<KM0201> akshay: again, you can try, but depending on your partition lay out, this may be quite an undertaking (not to mention, it could take quite some time)...
<vyrgozunqk> if you wish to format it
<vyrgozunqk> : ))
<Dacicus2> Hi, Richard_Cavell.
<alexandru_> and when i enable something  in ccsm in the terminal with unity it says segfault
<dax> Dacicus2: #ubuntu is a large channel. Greeting everyone who enters it is noisy, disruptive, and not something I recommend if you want to continue being able to talk in here.
<Dacicus2> Hi, balthus.
<Dacicus2> Hi, dahaic.
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, dax?
<alexandru_> i want effects
<akshay> KM0201: thanks..i'm downloading 12.04 currently as i do not have live cd with me.
<dahaic> hello
<dax> Dacicus2: To confirm that you aren't a bot, please tell me what 2 plus 2 is.
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, dax?
<Dacicus2> 4
<alexandru_> i had to use gnome shell because unity would not work
<dax> Dacicus2: Alrighty. Turn your automatic scripts off, now.
<Richard_Cavell> Dacicus2: Hello
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, dax?
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, Richard_Cavell?
<Sixmsj> Dacicus2, can't be a bot since he has a number next to his name.
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, Sixmsj?
<Dacicus2> Hi, mi3.
<KM0201> akshay: like i said, this could take a lot of time (the actual resizing).. you may find it quicker to back up everything, and do a clean install, and resize a blank partition, as opposed to a full one (which will take much less time)
<Dacicus2> Hi, efpc2003.
<mi3> hello Dacicus2
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, mi3?
<dr_willis> on join script are bad ideas  Dacicus2
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, dr_willis?
<dax> !ops | Dacicus2
<ubottu> Dacicus2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<mi3> dr_willis, E: Unable to locate package lxde-desktop
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, dax?
<Dacicus2> How are you doing, ubottu?
<Dacicus2> Hi, jkr_.
<alexandru_> someone help me
<KM0201> lol, he asked ubottu how he was doing
<madsj> is there a kind soul who can zip /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs* for me, please? I accidently removed those files
<dr_willis> mi3 its lubuntu-desktop i belive
<alexandru_> with unity
<mi3> dr_willis, ok
<akshay> KM0201: ok. but what about the apps? i've lost count how many i've installed:) they will all go right?
<KM0201> what do you mean "all go".. if you format and resize? yes, they will all go away
<mi3> dr_willis, can 3 DE's work without any conflict? I have mate, unity, and am about to install lxde
<akshay> KM0201: ok..looks like i've got a lot of work on my hands..thanks for the help.
<mysteriousdarren> mi3: are you going to uninstall them? or not?
<KM0201> m[
<KM0201> np
<mi3> mysteriousdarren, uninstall what?
<x_XP> -
<x_XP>  How do I transfer User data from larger HDD with Ubuntu  11.04 to smaller SSD  with 12.04 freshly installed on it,  in laptip hard disk upgrade,  using external USB HDD I did try few times,  but  with what  know  didn´t work for me
<x_XP> -
<Nefariouz> Is there a way to get around graphical issues while using the gui installer for 12.04?
<szal> x_XP: what is the specific problem?
<dr_willis> mi3 unity and lubuntu can owork on the same system. no idea on mate. i dont use it.. or want it
<philipballew> Nefariouz, try the alt installer
<szal> dr_willis: too late ;)
<Nefariouz> How do I use that philip?
<philipballew> Nefariouz, let me grab you the link
<Nefariouz> alright
<axxon> What would mainly cause your computer to loop on modprobe, and then terminate booting on signal 9?
<philipballew> are you just running ubuntu or a fancy duel boot Nefariouz
<x_XP>  szal: i can not do it successfully
<Nefariouz> Dual boot atm
<mysteriousdarren> mi3: the de?
<Nefariouz> Windows 7 and Ubuntu, I just wanted to do a clean install of 12.04
<szal> x_XP: what exactly are you doing then? 'transfer User data' doesn't tell us an awful lot
<lotuspsychje> Nefariouz: good idea to clean install precise
<philipballew> Nefariouz, try the alterninite http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<dr_willis> you can mount both systems/fs and copy the users home over easially enought
<Blue1> what lotuspsychje said
<philipballew> you can find many guides on google about how to install via the alterninite
<Blue1> or rsync
<lotuspsychje> precise rocks
<x_XP> szal:  I copy everything from  home/user in HDD then copy it back to SDD same location
<szal> x_XP: and where's the problem w/ that?
<lotuspsychje> x_XP:what ssd brand you have?
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello,I haven’t updated ubuntu in ages, what would the best option so I don't crash everything when I install ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<usspx> ciaoo
<usspx> !list
<ubottu> usspx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lotuspsychje> !it | usspx
<ubottu> usspx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<szal> another listalian ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> lookin for warez
<n00by> somehow my mouse scrolling wheel got inverted, how can i reinvert it in gnome3?
<Max^> :D
<Areckx> I am putting this project to rest for now, I don't want to risk messing up my entire system
<blackcatnekonegr> have you tried the mouse configuration tool?
<szal> astonishingly enough, ~99% of all ppl !list'ing in here are from Italy
<Areckx> webcamstudio is very buggy, and this is a shame
<x_XP> szal:  it is team extreme  60gb 2.5inch SSD sata3  it work after instalation but hungs up after data restore
<axxon> anyone here know about any solutions for modprobe looping?
<lotuspsychje> szal:lol
<n00by> blackcatnekonegr, yes but there are no scrolling options in gnome3 (id guess they where there in gnome2 as always?)
<dr_willis> Areckx:  i had very few issues with it last i used t=it.. but that was ages ago
<x_XP> szal:  I  do have to much on it to start again from scrach
<dr_willis> x_XP:  you install ubuntu to it,. then copy files to the users HOME dir and then it stops working?
<szal> x_XP: if the disk is full, then the issue is clear, no need to ask for advice imho
<blackcatnekonegr> n00by, thats why I am moving to kubuntu and lubuntu, gnome3 STILL feels like a beta
<lotuspsychje> gnome3 got classic option now right?
<Ben64> <szal> astonishingly enough, ~99% of all ppl !list'ing in here are from Italy \\ I've noticed that, what's the reason for it?
<szal> Ben64: no friggin' idea
<Ben64> I'd really like to know
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: many ita ppl want to list warez from bots
<x_XP> dr_willis: it is correct it doesnt stop but everything is messed up and not functional
<blackcatnekonegr> n00by, there are a few small programs for ubuntu that can configure mouse /keyboard settings, use whatever they use nowdays for the software center and searcj keyboard or mouse, something might pop up
<dr_willis> x_XP:  clarify whats not working...
<blackcatnekonegr> maybe this network does not work italy?
<blackcatnekonegr> *block
<Ben64> lotuspsychje: why italy, why freenode?, why #ubuntu? there isn't any file serving here
<szal> blackcatnekonegr: should it?
<x_XP> szal: it fits i reduced data to 12 gig
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: they dont know that lol, they try it everywhere
<blackcatnekonegr> szal, I havent tried last versions of ubuntu, so I don't know if they still have something like the software center
 * nofd hi
<szal> blackcatnekonegr: no, I mean blocking Italy
<blackcatnekonegr> szal, I don't see why they should.
 * nofd hi now new Network :D http://irc.Sportime.tk joined and have nice day
<Areckx> dr_willis::  I am trying to use my iPhone as a webcam
<Areckx> dr_willis::  using iwebcamera
<x_XP> dr_willis: after  data restore  I can see desctop icons but there is nothing else on the screen
<blackcatnekonegr> szal, maybe we should add a small script that lists ubuntu torrents, unless is against the rules of the network
<dahaic> hello, does anyone use pidgin on Pangolin? I just upgraded, and missing "libgstfarsight" library prevents me from running it
<szal> blackcatnekonegr: you could go to #ubuntu-ops and suggest that ;)
<blackcatnekonegr> szal, I fear banning
<dr_willis> x_XP:  so  reset your users settings. try making a new user - see if gheissue affacts them als
<dr_willis> alsso
<hwq001> need help on a tiny bash script   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11893965#post11893965
<alexandru_> hello
<dax> blackcatnekonegr: Bittorrent is not a violation of network policy. Scripts that talk in here do, however, need to be approved by #ubuntu-ops (and probably wouldn't be).
<alexandru_> i have a problem with unity
<szal> hwq001: no use promoting your forum threads on IRC
<alexandru_> now i'm in gnome-shell
<dax> blackcatnekonegr: (piracy /is/ offtopic. not all bittorrent usage is piracy, and Ubuntu torrents certainly aren't)
 * szal just read 'gnome-hell' :D
<umer> has anyone install photoshop in ubuntu 11.10 using wine?
<blackcatnekonegr> dax, even torrents that have open source or freeware?
<lotuspsychje> umer:try gimp
<dax> blackcatnekonegr: what?
<x_XP> r_willis:  simply there is nothing on the screen  i could click on other than desktop icon from restore
<alexandru_> now i'm in gnome-shell
<dahaic> hwq001: use -exec param of the find
<dr_willis> x_XP:  use the console. make a new user. see if it affets them.
<blendedbychris> how can i force reinstall of pacakge config files?
<lotuspsychje> !info gimp | umer
<ubottu> umer: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<umer> <lotuspsychje>i have installed gimp....but i couldnt find the liquidate filter in gimp
<alexandru_> unity segfaults when i try to enable anything from ccsm
<lotuspsychje> umer: ask in channel, maybe someone knows a plugin?
<umer> gimp channel?
<wylde> !torrents | blackcatnekonegr
<ubottu> blackcatnekonegr: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<alexandru_> can anybody help me
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<rodhash> Hello guys....
<rodhash> Is there any keypress counter for ubuntu??
<alexandru_> unity crashed
<x_XP> dr_willis: how do I bring up consolle with keybord keys since nothing else working ?
<umer> <lotuspsychje> thanks
<lotuspsychje> alexandru_:define crashed
<alexandru_> i was trying to enable something in compiz
<alexandru_> ccsm
<blackcatnekonegr>   ubottu, thanks, my internet is a bit jumpy lately, so no direct downloads for me (Can't resume downloads)
<alexandru_> and my desktop disappeared
<dr_willis> x_XP:  alt-ctrl-f1 is not working:
<dr_willis> ?
<lotuspsychje> alexandru_:wich option did you change?
<alexandru_> i tried enabling animations
<lotuspsychje> alexandru_: try a reboot, that can help sometimes changing compiz values
<alexandru_> i have tried
<alexandru_> after logging in
<alexandru_> still no desktop
<alexandru_> tried unity --reset
<dr_willis> compiz has its own reset ccommands.
<alexandru_> that worked and when i tried again to enable effects it crashed again
<alexandru_> and i've reset compiz too
<dr_willis> not all compiz effexts work with  unity
<lotuspsychje> alexandru_:whats your grafix card brand?
<alexandru_> intel
<lotuspsychje> old?
<alexandru_> but compiz worked
<alexandru_> no
<alexandru_> it is not old
<lotuspsychje> ok
<dr_willis> you can enable compiz settings that break unity.
<blackcatnekonegr>  alexandru_, does ubuntu suport your video card?
<alexandru_> yes
<alexandru_> i get compiz
<alexandru_> and unity 3d
<dr_willis> they were cosndiering removing ccsm beccause of this 'ability' ;)
<srikanth> hi i am not connect to wireless network . recently i've installed ubuntu 11.10
<alexandru_> my unity is 3d not 2d
<alexandru_> so ubuntu supports it
<abes> Question: I type in reboot, it tells me that the system is going for a reboot, but nothing really happens. I log back in 10 minutes later and my uptime hasn't changed (no reboot)?
<lotuspsychje> alexandru_:you could try gnome shell with compiz, see what that gives maybe
<alexandru_> gnome-shell
<alexandru_> that uses mutter
<alexandru_> should i go in fallback
<blackcatnekonegr>  alexandru_, in most cases ubuntu only has a general support on video cards, using any option that goes beyond the minimun can cause ubuntu to crash if you don’t have the right video card driver. Lets me guess, nvria?
<srikanth> hi can anyone help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | srikanth
<ubottu> srikanth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<srikanth> i am not able to connect to wireless network
<lotuspsychje> srikanth: did you install wifi drivers?
<schultza> is a --Steven Pritchard <steve@silug.org>-- on here?
<srikanth> i am beginner to this . please help me how to install
<dr_willis> srikanth:  you mean put the iso on a cd and boot it help?
<schultza> im am wondering why he said that i dont want to run an identd
<schultza> mostly curiosity
<dr_willis> schultza:  ive not seen identd needed in ages...
<dr_willis> schultza:  it used to be a bad security risk.. dident do much anyway
<blackcatnekonegr> srikanth, is the drivers or a configuration problem, try to see if wifi works with the live cd
<schultza> efnet requires it to connect
<lotuspsychje> srikanth: can you see wireless networks?
<dr_willis> schultza:  err.. last i used it - it did not require it.. but i dont go to efnet in ages.
<schultza> my only reason for going to efnet has died away
<srikanth> yes i can see them but not able to connect
<lotuspsychje> srikanth: what kind of error you get when connecting?
<blackcatnekonegr> schultza, sorry to ask this, does it ask you for a password?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<mardraum> efnet doesn't "require" working identd
<srikanth> wireless network not connected
<lotuspsychje> srikanth: try enable wireless network
<jameslord> why packages cannot be authenticated! ?
<jameslord> http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=42
<dr_willis> the last working identd i used just spamed random words  for usernames to the  server anyway. ;0
<schultza> sorry for the OT
<dr_willis> it was a 5 line perl script. ;)
<srikanth> it is enabled
<ubuntu606> hi all
<srikanth> but same result
<ubuntu606> i need to report a bug
<dr_willis> !bug | ubuntu606
<ubottu> ubuntu606: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Mneumonic> I turned Sticky Edges in Display to Off but it didn't disable it.  I tried restarting but it is still functioning while disabled.
<Mneumonic> Does anyone know what else I need to do to disable sticky edges
<ubuntu606> Sometimes when I close my laptop, it would goto sleep (which is what i want); other times it would put the OS to sleep, and the computer will be still running, or not go to sleep at all
<blackcatnekonegr>  Mneumonic, tried to manually edit the configuration files? Also backup first!
<Mneumonic> which file do I need to manually edit
<srikanth> its asking authencation key again n again but getting connected
<blackbear008> SSH?
<ubuntu606> what package is responsible for sleeping a computer?
<blackbear008> ACPI
<Mneumonic> blackcatnekonegr which file do I need to edit?
<ubuntu606> blackbear008.. r u talking to me??
<alankila> acpid is what they call it on debian-likes, I think
<dr_willis> ubuntu606:  id search the bug reports first for your exact make and modelof laptop. check the foorums also. there may be some known issues and work arounds
<blackbear008> - ubuntu606, 15:48 -
<blackbear008> what package is responsible for sleeping a computer?, ACPI packet ,but only in Gnome
<ubuntu606> crap
<ubuntu606> what about in unity??
<dr_willis> unity is gnome ;) well its a shell on top of gnome
<Mneumonic> I turned Sticky Edges in Display to Off but it didn't disable it.  I tried restarting but it is still functioning while disabled.
<Mneumonic> Does anyone know what else I need to do to disable sticky edges
<dr_willis> what does sticky edges do:
<Mneumonic> when you drag a window to the top of the screen it puts into full screen
<Mneumonic> or the side of the screen puts it maximized on half of the screen
<Mneumonic> I clicked to option to disable it but it's still enabled
<dr_willis> i dident think that was sticky edges
 * n00by invokes "apt-get -y install kubuntu-desktop"   oO
<blackbear008> - ubuntu606, 15:50 -,,   unity is the same, try acpid packet
<ubuntu606> yup i did it
<ubuntu606> it works
<ubuntu606> i can't believe it's been such a while since i reported bugs
<blackbear008> any one know where to fine channel :  TED?
<blackbear008> to find channel : TED?
<dr_willis> blackbear008:  you sure its on this server?
<dr_willis> !alis | blackbear008
<ubottu> blackbear008: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<abes> Question: how can I add a program to startup? I edited my /etc/rc.local by adding the path to my script but it didnt start after the reboot :(
<dr_willis> abes:  what does your script run?
<blackbear008> thanks , dr_wllls
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lotuspsychje> whats the best gui grub editing package?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  im not sure of any gui grub editing tools...
<blackbear008> nano
<dr_willis> a few grub tweaking tools..but never noticced one that had full editing features
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: startup-manager is one, but cant find it anymore
<dr_willis> !find startup-manager
<ubottu> Package/file startup-manager does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> obsolete i guess
<abes> dr_willis: the script is just the no-ip IP updater
<lotuspsychje> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> Package startupmanager does not exist in precise
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<dr_willis> abes:  could be the path or somthing is not set right.  rc.local starts befor users login amd could get ran befor networking is up. if you are using wireless
<normatif> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<lotuspsychje> !info grubconf
<ubottu> Package grubconf does not exist in precise
<abes> dr_willis: it is on ethernet
<Mneumonic> dr_willis you were right it's not sticky edges
<ratz> hi friends
<abes> i will just make a script that checks if the process is up and if not then it will start it and add it to crontab
<Mneumonic> to disable it I had to install ccsm compiz manager and disable grid
<dr_willis> Mneumonic:  still not sure what sticky edges does..
<Mneumonic> i realized what it is
<Mneumonic> sticky edges is for if you have 2 monitors
<chronos> how I recover from a failed upgrade to 12.04
<chronos> ?
<Mneumonic> with sticky edges enabled the mouse will "stick" at the point between the two monitors
<Mneumonic> before it jumps to the next one
<dr_willis> sticky edges = what your phone has when yyou are eating donuts and texting...
<ratz> I am trying to use a dos based application on my Ubuntu system i m using wine but it just runs and closes the windows
<dr_willis> chronos:  a clean install is the safest bet.
<Mneumonic> ratz did you try dosbox?
<ratz> can someone please help me
<dr_willis> ratz for real dos  apps = dosemu or dosbox
<tejaswidp> My pc doesn't have wifi support. Can I connect to my wifi modem using my android Phone and then access the internet on my PC using USB?
<chronos> dr_willis: it's a production server
<ratz> Mneumonic: thanx i will try that
<chronos> dr_willis: it failed on something related to python
<Mneumonic> ratz It has worked for me really well for dos based games
<umer> Guys what type of themes does ubuntu 11.10 uses?....
<chronos> I getting thinks like /bin/sh: line 1: 14659 Illegal instruction LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/root/src/Python-2.7.3: CC='gcc -pthread' LDSHARED='gcc -pthread -shared ' OPT='-DNDEBUG -g -fwrapv -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes' ./python -E ./setup.py -q build
<dr_willis> chronos:  depends on how it failed i guess..
<dr_willis> umer:  gtk3/gnome-shell
<chronos>  I getting errors related to python and when try to execute python I get "Illegal Instruction"? there is the complete error when do apt-get upgrade: https://gist.github.com/2565370
<chronos> but works with python -S
<umer> <dr_willis> what about unity themes?
<chronos> dr_willis: some file looks broke but don't know what is this one
<dr_willis> umer:  is no such thing that i know of.
<ratz> Mneumonic: I am trying to use a Foxpro build application which an executable. It does execute, but then generates error.
<dr_willis> ratz:  is it a atual dos app or a windows execcutable
<ratz> dr_willis: it is an application compiled in foxpro as an .exe
<dr_willis> ratz:  so it has a window and a gui?
<dr_willis> or is it pure text?
<ratz> dos based gui
<dr_willis> ratz:  then try it in dosbox perhaps
<dr_willis> unless its a weird windows-console app
<dr_willis> tri it from terminal wine whaever.exe and se eif any errors show  up
<umer> <dr_willis>ok thanks
<onats> hi guys, i'm trying to install on a machine with intel raid. I used alternate CD, but I can't seem to proceed with installation if I'm offline?
<undeclaredx> is it safe to do do-release-upgrade, or is a reinstall necessary?
<skbohra> after upgrading to 12.04 the system gives error 'running in low graphics mode' and stuck there
<dr_willis> undeclaredx:  it is a good idea to have backups
<undeclaredx> dr_willis: well, I don't have the most complicated install either
<skbohra> any possible solution? I googled and found many people with same problem
<dr_willis> undeclaredx:  then go for it! live on the edge!
<undeclaredx> hahah
<undeclaredx> that's a pretty sad definition of the edge!
<dr_willis> skbohra:  install the drivers for your video ccard
<normatif> undeclaredx: I had a basic 11.10 install, and do-release-upgrade failed , fubar even
<undeclaredx> the edge aka HIGH CHANCE OF FAILURE
<undeclaredx> yeah
 * dr_willis IS the edge1
<undeclaredx> I wouldn't try it
<undeclaredx> pfft lies
<undeclaredx> you're dr_willis
<ubuntu606> what's the best language to learn to help develop ubuntu??
<dr_willis> i always do cleani nstalls..
<undeclaredx> heh yeah
<undeclaredx> I should too, I guess
<undeclaredx> ubuntu606: I suppose C/C++ would be where to go
<ubuntu606> what about vala??
<undeclaredx> it all depends on what you want to do
<undeclaredx> I haven't heard of that
<dr_willis> ubuntu606:  if you know NOprogramming:. then go learn Python for starters
<undeclaredx> there's also scripting languages, like python
<undeclaredx> yeah
<undeclaredx> python is a good suggestion too I suppose
<esak> my laptop cant detected wireless. how config  wlan network ??
<ubuntu606> i only know java so far
<undeclaredx> and if you want to make apps REALLY easily, just do mono C# =/
<undeclaredx> oh but you know java
<undeclaredx> that's a big deal, but how well do you know it?
<lotuspsychje> esak: your network card drivers installed?
<ubuntu606> pretty well actually. not perfect though.. i still am gonna go back to my textbook to perfect it though
<blackcatnekonegr> dr_willis, is there a Pyhton guide somewhere?
<esak> i dont know lotuspychje. how check ??
<padhu> L3top: I installed. The result of installation is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/959353/
<lotuspsychje> esak: can you see wireless networks?µ
<padhu> L3top: what is the next
<esak> no lotuspychje. i can connect only whit ethernet cable
<lotuspsychje> esak: can you try 'enable wireless network' on the network icon?
<tonmoy> Tonmoy
<L3top> padhu: sudo apt-get update; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install
<skbohra> dr_willis, I tried disabling graphics card
<esak> i see only  wireless & bluetooth icon on  top right corner lotuspychje
<lotuspsychje> esak: you have laptop or desktop?
<esak> laptop dell 5010 lotuspychje
<lotuspsychje> esak: you have a wireless button to activate on the laptop maybe?
<esak> yes lotuspychje
<Steevca> Is there an option for resizing icons in unity 2d launcher?
<lotuspsychje> esak: double check if its on
<blackcatnekonegr> esak, is usually a big button next to the screen with a waves drawing
<esak> i knew and can used  this buttom lotuspychje
<dr_willis> Steevca:  i recall seeing some unity-2d tweak tools..
<skbohra> dr_willis, where is the new location of xorg.conf ?
<esak> its on lotuspychje. but  ubuntu cant finde my wireless modem
<dr_willis> skbohra:  new? not that ive seen:. IF it exists  its /etc/X11
<dr_willis> skbohra:  but its not a required file on many setups
<lotuspsychje> esak: did you try http://192.168.1.1
<skbohra> dr_willis, oh, I am from Fedora so thought if I could just remove this file to get create a new one.
<dr_willis> skbohra:  not sure what you are trying to fix,,,
<skbohra> dr_willis, the issue with the graphics mode, ubuntu is unable to start X
<dr_willis> skbohra:  most systems dont ecen have a xorg:conf these days
<blackcatnekonegr> dr_willis, depends on the distro, version he is using.
<skbohra> dr_willis, any way I can just login to a basic graphics mode and disable all video drivers?
<chronos> what is the right address to open a NEW BUG on 12.04
<dr_willis> skbohra:  that can normally be done from the console.
<skbohra> I can't install video drivers, I don't have internet working on the system.
<skbohra> since I use a weird ISP
<dr_willis> skbohra:  whats your video card/chipset?
<iksik_> hello
<Areckx> okay, I know all about add-apt but how do I remove it?
<esak> no. i cant connect to wireless modem or ping 192.168.1.1 . because it is not in wireless list lotuspychje
<dr_willis> !ppapurge
<skbohra> dr_willis, it's a Dell laptop ATI® Radeon™ graphics card
<Areckx> dr_willis::  thank
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<blackcatnekonegr> skbohra, try toi see if wireless works using the live cd
<iksik_> how can i mount remote folder over ssh under unity? regular gnome has small tool for that under 'places', but i can't find anything here ;/
<dr_willis> iksik_:  theres the sshfs tool. what are you using  anyway?
<iksik_> dr_willis: 11.10 and unity (2D)
<Areckx> areckx@areckx:~$ sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Areckx> Reading package lists... Done
<Areckx> Building dependency tree
<Areckx> Reading state information... Done
<Areckx> E: Couldn't find package ppa-purge
<FloodBot1> Areckx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iksik_> dr_willis: http://www.simplehelp.net/2008/11/03/how-to-mount-a-remote-filesystem-in-ubuntu/ - i'm looking for this tool
<dr_willis> i thought nautilus had a go-places item.. but i dont see itn in 12.04   i rarely use it. I do recall seeing some cclassic-indicator applets that added a placces/locations icon to the panel -
<iksik_> hum
<dr_willis> iksik_:  in  nautilus --  file -- connect to server
<iksik_> ha! got it :D
<iksik_> thanks a lot dr_willis
<esak>  i show this message when ubuntu is runnig to boot for a long time " waiting for network configuration " how solve this problem
<Areckx> so wait... it removes one but it also reverts back? what if I just want to remove one ppa?
<dr_willis> heh in 12.04 - using hud. you can get to that menu item via.   alt - 'conn' and it shows it.. ;)
<dr_willis> HUD is so nifty
<lotuspsychje> esak:you need to set wireless security password in router(with ethernet cable)
<LukeNukem> any 9gaggers here
<padhu> L3top: udo apt-get -f install => that's all?
<esak>    i show this message when ubuntu is runnig to boot for a long time " waiting for network configuration " how solve this problem lotuspsychje
<Areckx> so... I just want to remove the PPA and not remove the packages and revert to old PPA, how do I do that?
<Myrtti> last root2
<Areckx> is there a file with all of the PPA repositories on it I can load and remove as I see fit?
<dr_willis> Areckx:  /etc/apt/sourecs.list.d  one per file
<dr_willis> Areckx:  or /etc/apt/sources.list
<Steevca> I have switched from unity-2d to unity and there is nothing on the desktop.No launcher or the top bar,evrything is missing.
<opti> is there like a known issues wiki or something for 12.04 ?
<L3top> padhu: can you pastebin that session please?
<padhu> L3top: sure
<esak>    i show this message when ubuntu is runnig to boot for a long time " waiting for network configuration " how solve this problem ?
<root^> ## Sample initialization file for GNU nano.
<root^> ##
<root^> ## Please note that you must have configured nano with --enable-nanorc
<root^> ## for this file to be read!  Also note that this file should not be in
<root^> ## DOS or Mac format, and that characters specially interpreted by the
<FloodBot1> root^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root^> ## shell should not be escaped here.
<Flynsarmy> opti I'd like to know this too
<ryannathans> nice repo. 500 internal server error? nice. pub/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmailtools-perl/libmailtools-perl_2.08-1_all.deb 500  Internal Server Error
<root^> ## Sample initialization file for GNU nano.
<root^> ##
<root^> ## Please note that you must have configured nano with --enable-nanorc
<root^> ## for this file to be read!  Also note that this file should not be in
<FloodBot1> root^: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root^> ## DOS or Mac format, and that characters specially interpreted by the
<ryannathans> YAY
<root^> ## shell should not be escaped here.
<ryannathans> ILY FloodBot1
<Young_> should i upgrade the version of my linux distribution? the updates are frequent...:(
<Areckx> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ryannathans> nice repo. 500 internal server error? nice. pub/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmailtools-perl/libmailtools-perl_2.08-1_all.deb 500  Internal Server Error
<L3top> ryannathans: repos sometimes have issues. Especially release week. Pasting it over and over isn't going to fix it.
<iceroot> ryannathans: and what is the complete address?
<ryannathans> iceroot: duno, i'll have to re-run the update. brb.
<iceroot> ryannathans: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lotuspsychje> arent there adobe flash alternatives yet?
<iceroot> !paste | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: gnash
<iceroot> !gnash | lotuspsychje
<greenit> i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04: after the update from 11.10 to 12.04, the network connection is away always after a few minutes.. is there a known problem with wifi and ubuntu 12.04?
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
 * nikolja Dobar dan o/
<lotuspsychje> iceroot:tnx
<MACscr> i have a external usb drive with an ntfs fs that i would like to share with all users on my network and without any authentication. I do want to give them full read/write/execute permission as well. Suggestions?
<xuserx> hi
<MACscr> im not 100% sure how to do the no authentication with samba
<L3top> !pastebinit |padhu
<Myrtti> MACscr: depending on what OS the other users in the network are using?
<ubottu> padhu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> MACscr: the users on your network are windows? mac? linux?
<lotuspsychje> iceroot: would it be safer for exploits then adobe?
<esak> greenit seen waiting for network configure when ubuntu is booting ??
<MACscr> iceroot: all of the above
<ryannathans> iceroot: http://192.168.0.9/apt-cacher/ftp.iinet.net.au/pub/ubuntu/
<iceroot> lotuspsychje: yes
<iceroot> ryannathans: that is your own repo....
<iceroot> ryannathans: nothing to do with our repos
<ryannathans> no, that's iinet's repo.
<xuserx> does anyone know how make ubuntu customization kit work with ubuntu12.04 ? >Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<iceroot> ryannathans: no
<ryannathans> which is cloned from yours.
<iceroot> ryannathans: 192.168.x.x is ALWAYS Lan
<ryannathans> it's via the apt-cacher application...
<Naemdar> So the new rig flies just one issue.  How do I make a ubuntu seek out a new driver for the mobo onboard audio?
<L3top> No, that is apt-cacher
<lotuspsychje> a new nntpgrab has been released for precise!!
<iceroot> ryannathans: then repair your local repo, the repos from the wan are fine
<kanliot> apt-cache
<esak> latop can u help me ?
<ryannathans> iceroot: it's NOT my repo.
<iceroot> MACscr: i think samba is then the best idea to share the drive
<padhu> L3top: wait..., Process is going on.
<esak> la3top can u help me ?
<iceroot> !samba | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ryannathans> POS OS.
<L3top> lmao
<L3top> idiot.
<esak> l3top i have a big problem
<iceroot> L3top: stop it
<L3top> Well... he spams the channel about... then... Ok.
<iceroot> L3top: we dont need the word "idiot" here
<L3top> I know better... he just left before I could explain...
<L3top> again... I know. Sorry.
<iceroot> L3top: ok
<L3top> Tell me your issue esak, I didnt understand your first post.
<Appak> hello there, Appak !
<Appak> hello there, overbythere !
<Appak> hello there, overbythere !
<overbythere> ....
<overbythere> seriously?
<bluegoober> Is there some tool to sync and remote manage fonts on multipl machines possibly multiple platforms , a client server or peer utility?
<opti> so has anyone run into the problem of having their printer print everything except pdf documents ?
<padhu> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959449/
<opti> it was working in 11.10 before I upgraded
<opti> i should probably also add this is via samba/cups
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, I've just upgraded to kernel 3.0.0-19 on Oneiric, and fglrx now fails to properly build the kernel module, complaining about something being undeclared in a function
<lotuspsychje> is it possible to set desktop switchers in 1 row, 4 desktops like in gnome?
<PsynoKhi0> anyone familiar with this?
<padhu> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959449/
<L3top> reading... padhu, what is going on with all of these PPA's? No wonder you have some dependency problems... can you pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> padhu: and pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<L3top> er...thats not gonna work
<L3top> one second
<padhu> L3top: okey
<Flynsarmy> does 12.04 have support for nvidia optimus yet? or do i still need to enter acpi=no_irc into grub settings and blacklist nvidia/install bumblebee?
<bluegoober> Ppa,s little sirens that lure you with sweet sounds so you drown on upgrade day
<L3top> Well, I will take the first pastebinit, and I guess ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit   it is 5 am here and I am a little sleepy. Sorry for confusing posts.
<padhu> L3top: http://pastebin.com/Nfja64rf
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Ravenslock> Can some one help me please. Yesterday I upgraded my Ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.4 and a blank maroon or purple screen appears. I then pressed Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart my pc and selected the previous linux version to run and the icon pictures are all missing and there is no network, no eth0?
<PsynoKhi0> nvm there is a patch on the fora :)
<lotuspsychje> Ravenslock: you could try a clean install
<L3top> padhu: why do you have all of those PPAs?
<padhu> L3top: http://pastebin.com/rAz4b1hE
<padhu> L3top: I installed PPAs and i am not removed it from source list
<bluegoober> Ive made it a habit not to dist upgrade till 90 or more days beyond the release date
<L3top> Yeah... that is a crazy list padhu. WHY did you add ALL of that?
<padhu> L3top: whenever i need to install the packages from PPAs,  i added it and i am not deleted the list.
<padhu> L3top: okey i am going to clean it
<auronandace> padhu: what are you trying to do?
<padhu> auronandace: i am going to remove it using source list GUI
<auronandace> padhu: no sorry, i mean what are you trying to do overall?
<L3top> at this point just install fglrx, but it is causing dep web due to http://pastebin.com/rAz4b1hE that being in his /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<L3top> @ auronandace
<padhu> auronandace: i am trying to install driver for HIS radeon hd6670 on ubuntu 10.04
<auronandace> L3top: oh, i see
<greenit> well... network is working with my notebook and my computer in windows, but not with my computer in ubuntu... plz help :S    i have a linksys dual-band wireless-n pci-adapter
<xuserx> does anyone know how make ubuntu customization kit work with ubuntu12.04 ? >Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<L3top> padhu: leave your /etc/apt/sources.list alone... that looks normal... just handle the non working stuff in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<auronandace> L3top: well, ppas are generally unsupported and he has a gnome3 ppa there too, which certainly breaks stuff on 10.04
<FazzaJr> G'day
<auronandace> L3top: why would he need a gnome3 ppa and a kubuntu ppa?
<L3top> he wouldnt
<padhu> L3top, auronandace: i am not installed gnome3.
<L3top> I take it back... you have some stuff to get rid of in sources.list too padhu.
<auronandace> padhu: its in that list
<padhu> L3top: what is next? guide me
<auronandace> padhu: seriously, start from scratch, a fresh install (avoid ppas in the future)
<padhu> auronandace: ^^^
<padhu> auronandace: no other way?
<L3top> deb file:/nandhu/LocalRepository/ /       you should hash that out at least for now. and here http://pastebin.com/Nfja64rf drop lines 57 on
<auronandace> padhu: simply having gnome3 on 10.04 will absolutely positively cause a broken system
<L3top> It is possible the keys werent added
<L3top> there was a LOT of failure as well
<padhu> auronandace: i am not installed gnome 3 in ubuntu 10.04
<padhu> auronandace: I just added ppa only
<auronandace> padhu: why did you add the ppa if you aren't going to use it?
<L3top> padhu: the suggestion is not that you installed it, but that the repo was avail... just clean that dir, and make those changes and do an update.
<padhu> L3top: how?
<L3top> In the future avoid, do not seek ppas
<L3top> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<L3top> delete everything below line 56
<auronandace> !gksudo | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<L3top> Ok... I use vi, I didnt know to edit sources.list... ty auronandace
<auronandace> L3top: no worries, i'm not as advanced as you, i use nano :)
<auronandace> L3top: gedit is graphical so you use gksudo, nano and vi are commandline so you use sudo
<robgraves> sup everybody?
<L3top> understood... isn't there an easy way to use the gui to only select ubuntu repos?
<L3top> something he can click that will not use "extra" things?
<L3top> as you can see I don't use a gui much
<auronandace> L3top: update manager has a settings thingy
<padhu> L3top: okey, cleared, update is going on
<L3top> padhu: open update manager... and only select the ubuntu repositories.
<padhu> L3top: okey
<L3top> That will be a lot easier than you going around whacking at things... I don't have an ubuntu up atm so I cannot tell you exactly what to click
<laeusen> hello
<L3top> please pastebin your update when it finishes padhu
<laeusen> is there anybody out there who probably could help me to get pidgin running after yesterday's ubuntu 12.04 upgrade?
<L3top> What is the problem exactly laeusen
<laeusen> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstclutter.so
<ratz> hi friends
<marcin82> o/
<laeusen> ERROR: Caught a segmentation fault while loading plugin file:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstclutter.so
<laeusen> sorry for pastig twice
<ratz> i am using smbmount to mount a windows share, it is working fine, but it is setting uid:gid as root, how can i make it to mount as normal user?
<L3top> I am not sure the proper fix for that laeusen, but I would try apt-get install --reinstall pidgin   to begin with.
<jotwebe> ratz did you try -o users
<L3top> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pidgin laeusen.
<ChesterX> good morning everyone, is there already a way to install ppstream so it runs stable under 12.04?
<ratz> jotwebe: yes but that is to use the windows user, i wish to mount it as a linux normal user
<jotwebe> hmm, don't use it myself, that was what came to mind
<ratz> jotwebe: no problems, thanks anyways
<laeusen> no success
<laeusen> but there is another error:
<L3top> ok... what is that error laeusen
<laeusen> ERROR: Could not load classifier cascade /usr/share/opencv/haarcascades/haarcascade_frontalface_alt2.xml
<laeusen> this was already there before, i did a mistake while copy'n pasting
<greenit> any1 knows how i can see which wifi-driver i have installed?
<txm> Morning.  Ubuntu 12.04, AWS, I want to override an AWS host in my local /etc/hosts but it's not working.  I've checked the order in host.conf and nsswitch.conf - any ideas? TIA
<jefimenko> i was updating my laptop from 11.10 to 12.04. last i checked, the update process was at the "cleaning up" stage. i came back a few minutes later and now all i see is my desktop wallpaper. is it safe to just reboot?
<jefimenko> there's no panel, icons, or anything
<jefimenko> just the desktop background and mouse pointer
<iksik_> is it safe to upgrade ubuntu to 12.04 LTS version?
<auronandace> iksik_: i've always fresh installed
<iksik_> my update manager just notified me, that it is possible to upgrade it now
<sburjan> I am doing the upgrade as we speak, and it seems slower than a clean install
<Guest1918> I'm having an issue where everytime I open up a window it opens near the top of the screen and it's a pain to try to and move each window with the top bar covering it. Is there anyway to fix this?
<L3top> If you were at cleanup, I would say so jefimenko, however it is always a good idea to backup your /home directory prior to such an upgrade... so if you haven't, I might try to do that real quick... then reboot
<laeusen> well, my background picture was lost and pidgin is not working, everything else seems to be fine but I did not spend too much time to discover any further issues
<iksik_> well, i'm just after a fresh install of 11.04 and upgrade to 11.10
<iksik_> sburjan: how long it will take? ;-)
<sburjan> mine tells me still 3 hours :))
<L3top> laeusen: can you ls -l /home/$USER and see if you own your home dir?
<iksik_> sburjan: damn ;-D
<iksik_> is it worth?
<L3top> There is Guest1918... and for the life of me I can't remember it.
<tatty> Heard ubuntu 12.04 32 bit added new module to support more than 3gb ram on 32bit os
<sburjan> iksik_: if you don't have any precious data, you can do a clean install
<Guest1918> L3top dang...it's driving me up the wall
<Guest1918> It's so annoying
<Guest1918> haha
<auronandace> !pae | tatty
<ubottu> tatty: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<CAZ_au> Everytime i update my package list cache with APT-GET or update manager etc it seems to redownload and not add to cache. Is this normal? because its downloading many MB (some lists over 9mb etc) each time.
<tatty> Yup. Pae enabled. Thanks :)
<iksik_> sburjan: like i said, i've just installed 11.04 yesterday, and upgrade it to 11.10... ehh i don't want to do it again :(
<tatty> So ubuntu 12.04 kernel is by default pae enabled
<auronandace> iksik_: in that case you may as well install 12.04 fresh
<iksik_> so, i'll stay with 11.10 or just upgrade it to 12.04 if that changes anything :P
<auronandace> tatty: i think so yes
<auronandace> iksik_: 12.04 is lts and unity has improved
<whistlingpig> hey all, may anybody tell me where to put "xrandr -o left" to get an already rotated login screen in ubunte 12.04? Thank you very much!
<laeusen> L3top, yes I am owner
<savask> Hello. After an upgrade to 12.04, GUI doesn't boot. I get a message from my monitor: "Cannot display this video mode. lalala" What can I do about this? My video card is Nvidia GeForce 8600 GT.
<manitou> hi there , i get strange issue with ath9k , only thing i did is make "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1"  here is syslog grep ath  http://paste.ubuntu.com/959525/
<PsynoKhi0> tatty, I think 12.04 is the last release without the PAE kernel being default, although should the installer find more than 4GB of RAM on the machine, it will pull the PAE kernel
<tatty> Please install nvidia propoetary deiver from repo
<fernando_> hi, I can't login in ubuntu 12.04, after I write my password nothing happens,., I can see in the lightm.log file that the process failed to open my wallpapers which is in a second partition..
<iksik_> auronandace: what 'lts' means?
<rodhash> Hello guys....
<rodhash> Is there any keypress counter for ubuntu??
<L3top> savask: did you install the proprietary driver?
<fernando_> where is the configuration file for the wallpapers?
<auronandace> iksik_: long term support, 5 years
<iksik_> oh
<iksik_> ok, thanks
<iksik_> so... i'll try with upgrade ;-)
<savask> L3top: Yes, I believe, cause my card worked for me since I installed Ubuntu.
<L3top> can you get to a terminal by pressing ctrl alt f2, or via ssh on the machine?
<auronandace> iksik_: the default support period for non-lts is 18 months, starting with 12.04 lts is 5 years for both desktop and server, previous lts releases were 3 years for desktop and 5 years for server
<savask> L3top: I'm on it now.
<savask> It's so awful XD
<L3top> savask: apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<padhu> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959531/
<savask> L3top: If I want to go to the terminal I have to quit irssi, right? I have nvidia-current installed, btw.
<nachokk> anyone here?
<auronandace> savask: or open another terminal
<L3top> well thats much nicer padhu... sudo apt-get -f install
<savask> auronandace: Yeah, that's the way.
<auronandace> nachokk: indeed
<padhu> L3top: update manager shows 'run partial upgrade' window now
<fernando_> does anybody know where is the configuration file for the background for a session?
<L3top> I would do that next.
<nachokk> is it possible to make a useful image of my c: drive to another local hdd? for backup purposes (using ubuntu)?
<padhu> L3top: am i continue?
<srinivas> In some log in sessions the mouse is freezing.even in the settings the touch-pad is not detected when the mouse is frozen.is there any reason for this.if there is how to fix this? my laptop is lenovo z560
<laeusen> nachokk, probably using dd...?
<L3top> savask: I am tempted to suggest that you run nvidia-xconfigure
<auronandace> nachokk: sure, you'd need to know which partition your windows drive is
<savask> L3top: Okay, hope I'll return back.
<L3top> padhu did you run sudo apt-get -f install
<nachokk> okay thanks
<padhu> yes, running...
<L3top> padhu: tell me if you end in dpkg errors
<savask> L3top: It displayed some warnings and said that a new configure is written to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> lets reboot and cross fingers savask
<savask> Okay
<maroufi> hi
<maroufi> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 . the left click doesnt work sometimes. any help?
<L3top> that sounds like hw error maroufi. Do you have another mouse you can plug in and see if the error continues?
<padhu> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959540/
<maroufi> L3top:  yes. same issue
<padhu> L3top: shows error (1)
<srinivas> i'm using ubuntu 12.04.mouse is freezing sometimes.what shall i do?
<L3top> padhu: sudo apt-get remove fglxr
<L3top> padhu: actually you should purge
<glosoli> how to disable that *** thing that Unity Dash changes it's background colors depending on wallpaper???
<savask> L3top: Sorry to say, but crossed fingers didn't help.
<padhu> L3top: removed
<L3top> padhu: sudo apt-get --purge remove fglxr
<L3top> padhu:then sudo apt-get install fglrx
<WulRadyanyska> why ubuntu is completely stoned when it reads from or writes to hard disk? it's like windows 98 again
<L3top> savask: your chipset is definitely covered under 295... but some people are having problems with the .40 version, however I am not convinced that is your issue.
<WulRadyanyska> even numlock key lags
<ziyadb__> WulRadyanyska: reduce swappiness.
<savask> L3top: Eh, thanks for help. Hope I'm not blessed to work in terminal all my life.
<ziyadb__> WulRadyanyska: assuming you have large enough RAM.
<ziyadb__> >= 4 GB.
<Yeti_69> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rhumbot> hi all. i just installed ubuntu 12.04. and my internet is not working properly any more. installing and downloading all packages already took me like 4 hours. Now i am trying to install R and downloading the 130MB takes another 2 hours ...
<lImItaO> hi i can't install ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, I keep getting an ugly black screen when it tries to install the bootloader
<L3top> out of idle curiosity, lets remove the nouveau driver
<ziyadb__> rhumbot: if's say to assume that it has nothing to do with the OS if it works but is slow.
<L3top> It really shouldnt be an issue... but... wont hurt to remove it.
<Boreeas> So, I want to permanently disable a synaptics touchpad on Precise. I'm using "xinput set-prop <dev num> "Device enabled" 0", but everytime the computer sleeps/hibernates/restarts, ir forgety that I disabled it.
<ziyadb__> s/if's/it's/
<Boreeas> Is there a way to make the change permanent?
<lImItaO> also it's the first time that the installation program ask me to create an efi partition, so i ended using the default partitioning
<L3top> savask: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<rhumbot> ziyabd__ if i download from my windows computer it takes me less than 1 minute
<savask> L3top: Okay.
<lcabreza2> hi guys. i'm afraid to upgrade to 12.04. i'm currently using 10.10 can i upgrade directly ?
<ziyadb__> Boreeas: that has to do with some config/init files in /etc/ Google.
<Boreeas> ziyadb__: Ah, alright, thanks
<ziyadb__> rhumbot: odd. Check netstat, try different parameters, see if you're experiencing heavy packet loss.
<DJones> lcabreza2: You can only upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 (as the last LTS) or 11.10
<L3top> savask: assuming this doesnt fix your issue, which it probably wont, my next step would be to downgrade your driver version to 295.33 unless someone has a better idea.
<savask> L3top: That package isn't installed.
<L3top> well allrighty then
<L3top> hey... I have a question
<DJones> lcabreza2: You would need to go through 11.04 and 11.10 before going to 12.04
<PredsFan> I'm having a hard time with window borders in ubuntu. When I open a program and the window opens, it opens at the top of the screen and it's a pain to try and move it. How do I go about just getting a window to pop up in the middle of the screen? Any help would be great
<ziyadb__> lcabreza2: based on what DJones said, it would be easier to just backup your data and perform a clean install.
<L3top> savask: is this a laptop, and if so does lspci | grep VGA return more than one video card?
<ziyadb__> PredsFan: are you using Unity?
<L3top> Or even if not savask.
<lcabreza2> DJones: ok Thanks ..
<PredsFan> ziyab__ yes I am
<savask> L3top: It's not a laptop.
<ziyadb__> PredsFan: sudo apt-get install compiz, then run compiz and fiddle with the window settings.
<lImItaO> i have no idea of what to do
<L3top> check anyway svg
<L3top> savask*
<PredsFan> I've already got compiz but I can't figure out how to make that work
<x_XP> dr_willis: I do appologise for  not saying  thank you for your help elrier today ,  my system stoped to respond and i couldnt do anything
<savask> L3top: Only one card.
<ziyadb__> PredsFan: setting where windows are drawn by default might be tedious, try exploring other options.
<yann2> hello! nvclock seems to be crashing on ubuntu precise. Is there any alternative that would allow me to speed up the nvidia card's fan, as the card otherwise overheats?
<ziyadb__> lImItaO: verify the MD5 checksum of the image you downloaded, try reinstalling.
<lImItaO> can anyone help me
<dr_willis> x_XP:  no problem. This channel gets hectic
<lImItaO> ziyadb__: yes
<lImItaO> it's correct
<lImItaO> i try installing from cd and an sd-card
<lImItaO> using custom partitioning and default
<PredsFan> ziyadb__: I'm not sure what that means. Forgive me for being a noob. What other options are there?
<ziyadb__> lImItaO: what are you trying to install it on?
<lImItaO> i think it's an issue with the efi partition
<ziyadb__> PredsFan: try Unity 2D or Gnome and see if the issue persists, etc. Try different approaches.
<lImItaO> i'm trying to install on an Acer Aspire 3810T
<ziyadb__> lImItaO: why are you trying to install it in an efi partition?
<x_XP> dr_willis: in the minetime I did put back SSD in my lappy, installed 12.04 , restore copied files from USB HDD and it worked better this time for me except a lot of programs I had cannot be located I am on limited mobile broadband only  and took me long time to accumulate stuff I needed is there a procedure to do it 100% successfully ?
<lImItaO> ziyadb__: i don't try nothing, even using the default installation, using the whole disk installation fails at bootloader install
<ziyadb__> lImItaO: I can't help you much beyond that really. Sorry.
<lImItaO> and when i make a custom partitioning i get an efi related alert
<lImItaO> ziyadb__: thank you anyway
<L3top> Ok... then if I were you I would install the xswat 295.33 version savask. are you on 32 or 64?
<dr_willis> x_XP:  you normally dont 'copy' installed apps from one system to another. unless you do a exact clone.  you ccan generate a list and reinsall apps you installed via the package manager system.
<savask> L3top: 32
<L3top> I would sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current  I would download/wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_295.33-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1_i386.deb     then sudo dpkg -i nvidia-current_295.33-0ubuntu1~precise~xup1_i386.deb   from wherever you dl it to, and reboot.
<laeusen> L3top: well, after removing libclutter-gst-1.0-0 pidgin is ruuning again, but libclutter-gst-1.0-0 depends on gnome...
<x_XP> dr_willis:  I am on limited mobile broadband only and it took me few months to  complete them downloads . is there an another way other then download and install?
<savask> L3top: Okay.
<samfisher> hi. I have an 8-port router and I want to connect 6 PCs and a server. The problem is that I want the server (http and email) to have the domain mydomain.com AND every user to connect as user1@mydomain.com not user@localhost
<L3top> but what depends on libclutter laeusen?
<laeusen> I think this was somehow installed while trying to get cheese running
<laeusen> but cheese was never working
<laeusen> if i remove libclutter, gnome will be removed automatically
<laeusen> so, don't care about chesse. Just want to have pidgin ang gnome working poperly ;-)
<Defuera> hi all, google chrome does not launch, what can be the problem? no error msg, just nothing
<dr_willis> x_XP:  months? makes me wonder what all you installed.. if the apps are dfrom a differnt release you dont  move them over:  If the other install is identical; you could just clone it to the new hd. you may need to figure out how to shrink it down a bit.
<Defuera> ps. ubuntu 12.04
<samfisher> anyone, please?
<dr_willis> !hostname | samfisher
<ubottu> samfisher: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<laeusen> well, I need to keep on trying later, thank you so far
<laeusen> goodby
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a way to have flash running perfectly on a linux 32 ?
<meltinpot> hi
<mirak> I eamn without tearing, and with hardware acceleration
<Defuera> google-chrome-not-launching-problem, any tips please?
<L3top> Defuera: dmesg | tail -f       open chrome and see if anything interesting shows up.
<meltinpot> someone know how remove the incomple istallation of oracle-java7-installer?
<dr_willis> mirak:  most people are happy to get flash working at all....
<fonecode> looking for a consensus.. does unity sux?
<LjL> !poll | fonecode
<ubottu> fonecode: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fernando_> I have a problem with my background.. I use ubuntu-tweak to set a background which is in a second partition.. and now after login nothing happens..
<fernando_> I need to reset the background
<fernando_> but I dont know how...
<Fleck> You can disable vesafb in grub by passing it a nonsensical parameter. E.g.: vesafb.nonsense=1 << anyone can explain - how do i pass to grub? comes from ubuntu wiki...
<fernando_> any ideas?
<dr_willis> fernando_:  you mean getg the default desktop wallpaper back?
<fernando_> dr_willis, yes
<fonecode> LjL: nice...
<dr_willis> right click on desktop. cchange wallpaper/background and select it...
<fernando_> dr_willis, I can't login
<mirak> dr_willis, i know the basic flaws, i want to know if anyone ever managed to have something as neat as  on windows
<dr_willis> Fleck:  you use the 'edit' feature of the grub menu and  append the item to the end of the  kernel= line, or i just use the 'nofb' option  but that may not be orrect any more
<mirak> dr_willis, just to know if i was time finding a way, or just install a dual boot
<dr_willis> fernando_:  wallpaper settings should not keep you from logging in.
<Fleck> dr_willis that will not keep that parm...
<dr_willis> fernando_:  you can login to the console?
<fonecode> Running 11.10 in Virtualbox.  anyone have render issues in windows with graphics getting distorted?
<Fleck> ill have to edit every boot time
<fernando_> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> Fleck:  of course not. if you want it perm. you edit the grub configs and refun update-grub
<dr_willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<x_XP> dr_willis:   I shrunk all Home data into 12GB of data so i figured should fit into SSD Thunderbird is here and working and Firefox but all other browsers are gone and MY DVD editing stuff K3 and a lot of others how come that Thunderbird made it
<L3top> afk
<hwq001> I run find /var/www/img -name "201108" -exec mv {} /root/a \+,but failed:~  find: missing argument to `-exec'    I run find /var/www/img -name "201108" -exec mv {} /root/a \+,but failed:~  find: missing argument to `-exec'  help me
<dr_willis> fernando_:  i dont understand how your logic follows 'i cant login, so i need to reset my wallpaper'
<hwq001> I run find /var/www/img -name "201108" -exec mv {} /root/a \+,but failed:~  find: missing argument to `-exec'
<hwq001> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11894217&posted=1#post11894217
<Defuera> tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<savask> L3top: No, that doesn't work as well.
<dr_willis> x_XP:  if you want an identical install on the other hd. you can clone the first instll to the 2nd hd.. useing differnt methods..
<Defuera> emm, does it have any sense?
<fernando_> dr_willis, I found this error in my light.log file "critical: background_loader-create-pattern: assertion "image-null" permission denied
<L3top> perplexing savask.
<xuserx> How can i empty root trash in ubuntu?
<L3top> I didn't expect that was your issue, I just don't understand your issue savask
<dr_willis> Defuera:  its taling what you type in.. which is a little weird.
<Defuera> l3top, is says tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<x_XP> dr_willis: thanks i will do some reading
<L3top> lol...
<savask> L3top: Thanks, still.
<dr_willis> fernando_:  as a test yoi could login via console and move all your .*whatever* config files and dirs to some Backup dir: and see if resetting everything helps
<L3top> ok... then just open chrome several times and view the end of the dmesg log.
<dr_willis> fernando_:  or make a new user and see if theey have the same login issue
<fernando_> dr_willis, how can I create a new user from the console?
<Defuera> ok, i just reinstall it, it will be easier and faster ^_^
<L3top> oh... savask...
<dr_willis> fernando_:  sudo adduser billgates
<Defuera> i mean OS
<fernando_> jaja good one :)
<yann2> how do I add a custom launcher to the hud? I want to add yed, which I starts with java -jar yed.jar
<L3top> savask: dpkg -r big-long*.deb;
<Guest6058> hi, does anybody know how to change to the classic desktop in ubuntu 12.04?
<DJones> !classic | Guest6058
<ubottu> Guest6058: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Guest6058> thanks DJones
<fonecode> Guest6058: you mean gnome-panel ?   sudo apt-get install gnome-panel should work then login in classic mode
<L3top> savask: sudo dpkg -r big-long*.deb; sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau would be my next attempt
<DJones> Guest that does talk about 11.04, so it may be a little bit out of date
<hwq001> codemaniac: the new one has no error, however no file was transfer to /root/a .Please help to check gain. almost done.     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11894243#post11894243
<savask> L3top: Okay. Btw, big-long*, not big-long*.deb
<ThinkT510> how do i change the background colour of the buttons of the unity bar?
<L3top> I always surround globs with patterns... just cause.
<fonecode> unity is meant to target people who like macs?   i dun like it (
<greenit> i have a problem with my wifi-network... after update to 12.04 it does not work anymore after some time... i have a linksys wmp600n network-card, plz help! :S
<ThinkT510> fonecode: i've never owned a mac and never will but unity isn't as bad as i thought it would be
<mattbuntu> If I want to install new themes in 12.04 - am I looking for GTK3 themes, or Compiz themes, or something else? It's stock 12.04, just installed :)
<L3top> ok I need a little sleep... what happened to padhu?
<fonecode> ThinkT510: what i don't like is everything is so big and in your face..  i like small with details :/
<ThinkT510> fonecode: i've adjusted the size of the launchers on the right, that makes it more bearable
<dr_willis> fonecode: wait till you turn 40+
<fonecode> hah
<padhu> L3top: package is downloading. okey, good night. i will post the result on pastebin. are you have an email?
<L3top> I will just wait.
<dr_willis> i do resize the icons and unlock most of them
<L3top> wont be that much longer
<L3top> should be around 80% yes?
<ThinkT510> how do i change the background colour of the buttons of the unity bar?
<dr_willis> ThinkT510:  in 12.04 they auto change :)
<dr_willis> based on wallpaper
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: i'd like them all clear
<savask> L3top: Nah, doesn't work.
<dr_willis> check the unity tweak guides and tools
<iksik_> lol
<iksik_> upgrade to 12.04 ETA: 11 hours :D
<fernando_> dr_willis, a new user didn't work.. however I can login as guest..
<mattbuntu> iksik_: why wait so long? XD
<dr_willis> bbl.
<padhu> L3top: my network is slow. i think this will take an 15 min
<iksik_> mattbuntu: it will not disturb my work, so... i don't really care ;-D
<L3top> so... about 80% :P
<mattbuntu> iksik_: haha fair enough! it is the best release I have ever used, so solid and fast ;-)
<iksik_> hm 8h
<iksik_> mattbuntu: good to know, cause i have no idea why i need to use unity 2d right now :P
<L3top> savask... I really hate letting the machine win.
<padhu> L3top: yes :-(
<sabrehagen> hi, i just logged out to see if there was a GNOME classic session option, but all i was presented with was ubuntu and ubuntu 2D
<savask> L3top: Yeah. But you're not a machine ;-P
<xuserx> hi
<sabrehagen> that happened when i clicked the button on the login box (it looked kind of like a universal access button)
<xuserx> how can i make uck work work ubuntu 12.04 ?
<xuserx> Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
 * L3top expected some amazement at his ability both to calculate the time and % over dialup focusing on other things...
<deiu> Hello!
<auronandace> deiu: greetings
<deiu> I have a ThinkPad T420 running 12.04. After resuming from suspend, the touchpad doesn't work anymore. However, scrolling with the touchpad works! Any ideas?
<xuserx> can you help me?
<ThinkT510> deiu: i like your taste in laptops
<sabrehagen> Hi! How do I set which monitor I want to be the primary monitor? i have tried xrandr --output DFP11 --primary, but this only persisted till i logged out
<deiu> :)
<synergizm> hi guys yesterday my ubuntu 11.10 64 was running fine. i installed anjuta and my system wouldnt boot again. i removed it using the recovery mode but now it sais it cant load module "nvidia" when i type startx
<padhu> L3top: installing......
<toto456> hi
<deiu> I guess I'm the only one with this problem...
<toto456> why isn't the package libdigest-sha1-perl available anymore.
<toto456> ?
<drostie-live> okay how the #$%^ do I get a console window in unity, and why the @#$% didn't it come with an IRC client?
<ThinkT510> deiu: sorry, i never use hibernate or suspend
<MonkeyDust> drostie-live  ctrl-alt t
<deiu> ThinkT510, thanks anyway! :)
<padhu> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959607/
<drostie-live> MonkeyDust: thanks. what's the name of the program, in case I ever want to alt to it?
<MonkeyDust> drostie-live  terminal, or gnome-terminal
<ThinkT510> drostie-live: you can add the terminal to the launchbar, also empathy is installed by default which can handle irc (i prefer xchat)
<sabrehagen> hi, does anybody know how to set the primary monitor?
<drostie-live> MonkeyDust, yeah, no, it's not showing up under the alt launcher under "terminal" or "gnome". :x
<toto456> why isn't the package libdigest-sha1-perl available anymore?
<drostie-live> Is there a way to get a list of all the programs installed?
<drostie-live> for that matter, is there a way to learn wtf unity is all about for those of us who have been using kde when it sucked?
<L3top> I don't know why I am surprised. I frankly don't know how your machine is running padhu. sudo apt-get remove fglrx; sudo apt-get upgrade
<synergizm> now i reinstalled the nvidia driver using sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. start x now sais "no protocol specified"
<ThinkT510> toto456: maybe its unmaintained or its integrated into perl
<L3top> synergizm: lspci | grep VGA
<padhu> L3top: the last choice?
<drostie-live> because just knowing to hit alt was already a bit of an "I got lucky" thing.
<L3top> both.
<padhu> L3top: chance*
<L3top> it will not upgrade until you remove the broken fglrx install.
<synergizm> L3top: it lists my vga
<synergizm> L3top: sorry me big linux noob :S
<L3top> ah... no... I expect this will work... once you upgrade, then install fglrx again and I expect it will go.
<L3top> I wasn't thinking synergizm, clearly you are not on that machine... lspci -nn |grep VGA    and tell me the last 4 digits it lists
<drostie-live> ah, okay, got the terminal on my launcher bar, that's a little better.
<synergizm> L3top: ahhh hornet in my room gimme a sec >&
<L3top> padhu: just so you know, you shouldnt have to dl fglrx again, it should be in your cache
<L3top> All too familiar with that synergizm.
<MonkeyDust> drostie-live  the phase your in is called 'learning', something we all had to do, please don't keep us informed about your proceedings
<synergizm> L3top: im back :)
<airdem> for some reason i cannot change the language of a single user. the .pam_environment has no effect and i always get the systemwide language settings. any ideas?
<padhu> L3top: then how can i clear this?
<synergizm> L3top: u mean [10de:0402] _
<L3top> yup... one second.
<L3top> padhu sudo apt-get remove fglrx; sudo apt-get upgrade   then, assuming no dpkg errors, sudo apt-get install fglrx, and it just may work... your system was completely borked.
<Pitel> can I somehow configure Apport to open launchpad bug report after reporting it?
<jpds> Pitel: It does that already?
<Pitel> it doean't
<padhu> it needs to download 740MB. I think that it is not possible in my network :-(
<airdem> is there any way to force the .pam_environment settings? my users home is encrypted. can that be the problem?
<L3top> yes synergizm... that would be the appropriate driver... a lot of nvidia problems. YOU may actually benefit from the downgraded driver... gimme a min, kids up
<synergizm> L3top: kk
<padhu> L3top: it's the time to reinstall with Ubuntu 12.04. i am going to backup the files first
<savask> synergizm: Does your monitor shows something? (I'm asking cause I have a similar problem)
<synergizm> L3top: i tried another reboot after reinstalling the nvidia driver and now i got a loginscreen
<synergizm> savask: what u mean? shell was working just the xserver didnt
<airdem> why does nobody has a clue about this?
<APoulos> hey folks, I could use some help with something
<APoulos> if anyone is up and willing to take the time to help me I'd be very appreciative
<savask> synergizm: Eh, just my monitor says that it can't handle this video mode and so on. Shell works for me too :-P
<dalek_> How do I get bread crumbs back in the location bar in unity?
<alecm_> Hello all. I'm using supervisord to spawn a load of long-running daemon php processes. What's the best way to up their open files limit?
<alecm_> as in ulimit -n
<L3top> padhu:  if you made me go through all of that, to get to the finish line, and you are gonna start over, I might hunt you down.
<rodhash> Hello guys....
<rodhash> Is there any keypress counter for ubuntu??
<adarax> hi everyone
<L3top> good news synergizm
<ThinkT510> APoulos: to help we need to know the issue
<synergizm> L3top: but im wondering hoe that happened... i think it was because of anjuta but why would it fuck up the nvidia driver
<synergizm> *w
<ThinkT510> !langguage | synergizm
<MonkeyDust> synergizm  no profane words here please
<ThinkT510> !language | synergizm
<ubottu> synergizm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<APoulos> ThinkT510: could you go about pming me?
<synergizm> hrhr one typo and the bots go crazy :D
<mcdonc> alecm_: i wrote supervisor ;-)  i'm afraid it wont go past 1024 files very easily
<mcdonc> but if you need fewer than that and its the shell limiting you can probably use the bash ulimit builtin, although i dont remember the flag to bump the number of file handles
<alecm_> mcdonc: pleasure to meet you! hmmm. Well the problem is lots of process fopening lots of files, and fopen failing saying 'Too many files'
<alecm_> ulimit -n is 1024
<adarax> can anyone tell me were i can find blackbuntu irc channel?
<captine> hi all.  i am still struggling with Broadcom wifi in 12.04 on BCM43227 hardware
<mcdonc> alecm_: well like i said, it's unfortunately hard limited to 1024 open file handles in the code.. because it uses select(), which has that limit
<mcdonc> so if you're going over that, i'm afraid you'll need to run multiple supervisor instances
<alecm_> ah.
<captine> was fine all day after i turned off IPV6 option in network manager, but now, the card doesnt seem to be working.
<alecm_> i didn't realise the limit was in supervisord as opposed to limits.conf or something else :/
<abdo> hey
<captine> it sees my network, but just wont connect
<L3top> synergizm: what leads you to believe it was anjuta?
<sary> adarax: use the search bot alis .. /msg alis list *blackbuntu*
<mcdonc> alecm_: https://github.com/Supervisor/supervisor/issues/26
<sary> captine: whats the output of lshw -C network ..  use pastebin
<sary> !pastebin captine
<synergizm> L3top: was the only major thing i did before it stoped working. the system wouldnt startup anymore and just froze. after removing it i got the nvidia bug but i was able to switch to another terminal again
<captine> seems like a couple of people are having issues on askubuntu, but there is no clear solution
<dalek_> How do I get breadcrumbs view back in the location bar in Unity? I have org>gnome>nautilus>preferences>always-use-location-entry in dconf-editor set to false (un checked box)... text location still persists. Even after logout and rebooting.
<yaboo> stupid question how do I get a grub screen when I boot ubuntu 10.04 server
<sary> captine:  please paste the output of  lshw -C network to .. paste.ubuntu.com/
<Doodu> http://www.facebook.com/TBNew/info
<ThinkT510> yaboo: hold shift
<sary> yaboo: press  shift !
<yaboo> thanks
<Doodu> http://www.facebook.com/TBNew/info
<here> hi all... i'm working around an openssl-1.0.1 bug (shipped with 12.04 LTS).  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=668147
<ubottu> Debian bug 668147 in openssl "nodejs: https connection to Facebook broken due to bug in openssl dependency" [Normal,Fixed]
<here> After installing a new/old version of openssl, how can i re-compile the packages which are dependant on openssl?
<here> fixed in 1.0.1b or older 1.0.0h
<normatif> dalek_: ubuntu version?
<dalek_> normatif, 11.10
<alecm_> mcdonc: Igorsobreira's fork looks promising, I'll give it a go. Any idea how stable it is? Close to being merged into the main git repo?
<mcdonc> alecm_: doubtful.. poll() doesnt work on mac os x
<mcdonc> so any attempt to use it is doomed
<Maxwell> Hello when launching game get this message max@max-PC:~/survivor$ ./survivor-launcher./survivor-launcher: ./lib32/libxml2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglade-2.0.so.0)./lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libproxy.so.1)Failed to load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gio/modules/libgiolibproxy.so ./survivor-launcher: symb
<normatif> hm, I have 12.04 now, and nautilus has bcrumbs by default, only ctrl-L shows Loc Bar
<alecm_> eh, who runs stuff like that on os x?
<mcdonc> a lot of people
<Maxwell> Hello when launching game get this message
<Maxwell> max@max-PC:~/survivor$ ./survivor-launcher./survivor-launcher: ./lib32/libxml2.so.2: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglade-2.0.so.0)
<Maxwell> ./lib32/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.11' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libproxy.so.1)
<Maxwell> Failed to load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gio/modules/libgiolibproxy.so ./survivor-launcher: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: _XGetRequest
<FloodBot1> Maxwell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mcdonc> some hybrid will have to be developed, where it uses poll on os's that support it, and select() on ones that dont
<mcdonc> i dont think igor's branch is that far along
<alecm_> mcdonc: In terms of stability on ubuntu, what state is it in?
<dalek_> How do I get breadcrumbs view back in the location bar in Unity? I have org>gnome>nautilus>preferences>always-use-location-entry in dconf-editor set to false (un checked box)... text location still persists. Even after logout and rebooting. Using Ubuntu 11.10
<mcdonc> as far as i know utterly experimental
<sunil-maharana> hhuhh
<mcdonc> not stable in the slightest
<alecm_> Uhuh. Darn.
<_raven> ffmpeg: how to combine/splice two video files? cat|ffmpeg?
<johnyyy> hello, i'm getting this error -bash: pico: command not found
<johnyyy> can you tell me how can i edit the file with another command? nano its not working either
<PsyberS`> so unity has no idea i have gnome-terminal's open, which means i cant alt-tab to them and if i click the terminal icon in the launcher it just opens new instances - any way to fix this?
<FlyingFoX> is there a way to manually start the kubuntu upgrade process? i tried apt-get dist-upgrade but it doesn't seem to work.
<MonkeyDust> FlyingFoX  try do-release-upgrade
<Maxwell> Hello I am having  this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/
<iceroot> FlyingFoX: upgrade to another ubuntu version or update with security updates?
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | FlyingFoX
<ubottu> FlyingFoX: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<FlyingFoX> MonkeyDust: that seems to work :) thx
<iceroot> johnyyy: gedit filename if you have a gui or vi filename if you want the shell
<johnyyy> my filename is ircd.conf, and i want to edit it and save it
<Maxwell> Hello, when I am trying to launch the game it instantly crashes and I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/
<here> ubottu: any way to deliberately change dependancies ?  openssl 1.0.1 with 12.04 is broken :/
<ubottu> here: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> dalek_, you could check if gconf-editor shows something different but it is supposed to be using dconf
<_raven> ffmpeg: how to combine/splice two video files? cat|ffmpeg?
<MonkeyDust> !patience _raven Maxwell
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !patience| _raven Maxwell
<ubottu> _raven Maxwell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mcdonc> alecm_: how many processes are you trying to run?
<alecm_> ~1000 php processes, which'll each access ~200 files intermittently
<johnyyy> i've tried to use "gedit filename" but it gives me the same error.. and when i try to apt-get install gedit it says FATAL -> Failed to fork
<captine> sary, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959676/
<iceroot> johnyyy: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<captine> sary, sorry for the delay.  was reading on askubuntu
<alecm_> mcdonc: so the 1024 limit, is it applied to each php process, or across them all?
<mcdonc> alecm_: ok.. well, it doesnt matter how many files the processes access.. it's the stdin, stdout, and stderr of each php process being selected() upon
<dalek_> escott, that fixed it! always-use-location-entry was set to true in gconf-editor. Now breadcrumbs buttons have come back.
<alecm_> it's the php processes that are encountering errors trying to open the ~200 files
<Maxwell> Hello, when I am trying to launch the game it instantly crashes and I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/
<sary> captine: np at all :) , goood ..
<mcdonc> alecm_: ok.. that's not really supervisor's issue then.
<_raven> ffmpeg: how to combine/splice two video files? cat|ffmpeg?
<mcdonc> alecm_: each php process is a separate process so has its own filehandle limit
<dalek_> Am I supposed to have both gconf-tools and dconf-tools installed in Ubuntu 11.10 or should I remove gconf-tools?
<alecm_> mcdonc: ahh, okay
<FlyingFoX> Maxwell: it looks like you are missing some packages. have a look in the readme file in your game. it might tell you what you need before you can run your game.
<mcdonc> alecm_: but a thousand processes is a lot of processes
<johnyyy> iceroot: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<alecm_> mcdonc: i know, we're needing to up the ram to manage it
<mcdonc> alecm_: we usually get by with maybe ten here on a single machine (albeit under python)
<iceroot> Maxwell: sudo apt-get install libxml2
<airdem> how can i give a user gksudo acces??
<alecm_> mcdonc: these are *fairly* lightweight processes, running on what will be a 64GB machine
<escott> dalek_, i would keep both. it is supposed to be dconf from 11.10 up, but not all apps have made the switch, and in some cases it seems their might be problems if dconf/gconf disagree
<captine> sary, i have the STA restricted driver installed
<iceroot> johnyyy: can you also paste the output of "dpkg -l gedit"
<johnyyy> No packages found matching gedit.
<Maxwell> I am trying to launch it thrue desura so the is no readme
<qtbchin> hey i am looking for some basic instructions on how to get DDRESCUE to run on systemrescueCD... i know NOTHING about linux, but this is my only option
<iceroot> Maxwell: also  sudo apt-get install libproxy1
<Maxwell> iceroot, I already have libxml2 installed
<Maxwell> iceroot, libproxy1 installed too
<iceroot> Maxwell: amd64 system?
<Maxwell> No 32bit system.
<mcdonc> alecm_: ok, well you know your setup better than i do, but i'd suggest maybe rethinking a bit.. i can't imagine a scenario where a web application would need 1000 processes unless each process was a *different* webapp (and then you'd likely need multiple machines anyway)
<Maxwell> i386
<iceroot> Maxwell: hm, ok
<qtbchin> for starters, i am in the console and it says that SUDO is not a recognized command
<qtbchin> why is that
<alecm_> mcdonc: they're all worker processes pulling small jobs from a queue
<dalek_> I have wine installed. A side effect of this is - when I right-click on a text file, the menu displays both Text Editor (gedit) AND notepad (through wine) as options to open the text file. Is there anyway to prevent the wine notepad app from showing up as an option without uninstalling wine?
<mcdonc> alecm_: so this is not a web app?
<alecm_> mcdonc: and it's looking like we will need multiple machines, went for a test run today and it struggled!
<alecm_> mcdonc: no
<Maxwell> iceroot: I tried to google but havent found any solution.. :(
<ThinkT510> qtbchin: i'm guessing it wouldn't be installed on the systemrescuecd because most utilities are run as root
<mcdonc> you wrote a worker system in php?
<alecm_> mcdonc: yes, yes we did
<mcdonc> ooo kay. ;-)
<alecm_> mcdonc: :) as much as i hate php..
<lars_> Hello!
<lars_> Ubuntu is getting better and better
<jalcine> as always :)
<alecm_> mcdonc: I'm looking around, I can't figure out how to increase the ulimit for the spawned php processes
<alecm_> mcdonc: where would the increase be made?
<mcdonc> alecm_: well.. still, if each process consumes measurable cpu time while processing the jobs, there's no way that using 1000 processes is going to make it go any faster than using, say, 20.
<qtbchin> hey thinkt510, thanks. the only thing i need is ddrescue so i can take an image of a bad drive... once i have the terminal window open with root access, what is a good place to start?
<bmoez> et
<alecm_> mcdonc: the vast majority of jobs at any one time will be waiting on database/3rd party http apis
<mcdonc> alecm_: ok.. well, then you still dont need a thousand of them if 900 of them are waiting right
<rodhash> Hello guys....
<rodhash> Is there any keypress counter for ubuntu??
<ThinkT510> qtbchin: i've never used ddrescue, are you making an image of a bad drive with ubuntu on it?
<jita> which app is default for taking screenshots in ubuntu ?
<lars_> Gnome - Screenshot
<qtbchin> no it's a windows drive gone bad... just need theimage so i can try to recover some files before it totally dies
<alecm_> mcdonc: we need throughput, if each job takes a couple seconds then the more workers the better
<mcdonc> and if all thousand of them are trying to hit the same resources when they do run, then you're gonna be blocked on whatever shared resource they're trying to access anyway
<mcdonc> i think you need to check that assumption, tbh
<mcdonc> but you know better than i do
<ThinkT510> qtbchin: in that case you might want to ask in ##linux instead, we only support ubuntu here
<Myrtti> rodhash: workrave?
<Maxwell> iceroot: no more solutions? :(
<qtbchin> thanks, i'll try there again
<alecm_> mcdonc: eh, hard to explain, but basically it's working fine with a 50% of production load, apart from this php emitting "failed to open stream: Too many open files" errors
<LjL> ThinkT510: actually i'd say if he's trying to do that *on* Ubuntu, it's on-topic here
<Maxwell> any solutions for this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/ >
<ThinkT510> LjL: he isn't, he is using systemrescuecd
<LjL> ThinkT510: ah, missed that
<AceKing> How can  I set Unetbootin to launch without requiring a password?
<ThinkT510> AceKing: too much effort to type in a password?
<LjL> AceKing: why would you do that? Unetbootin has the ability to completely wipe your main drive. it better ask for permission
<i> hey
<AceKing> LjL: I'm the only one who uses my PC
<mcdonc> alecm_: ok, well if i were you i'd take it down to 250 workers or so and see how it does
<AceKing> ThinkT510: I do have a rather long and complicated password.. But does that matter?
<rodhash> any idea?
<Maxwell> Help  http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/
<jk_> ubuntu-es
<LjL> jk_: /join #ubuntu-es
<ThinkT510> AceKing: disabling the password would allow anyone (and any other program/script) to use unetbootin (and alter your drives), you don't want that risk
<panx> hello
<ikonia> Maxwell: you'll find you'll get better responses by actually talking to people rather than just saying "HELP! $URL"
<jita> Maxwell, which game ?
<ThinkT510> panx: greetings
<alecm_> mcdonc: i think we're going to do some experimenting when it comes to finalising hardware choice, we'll work out the optimal cost/throughput setup
<Maxwell> jita: Shadowgrounds
<panx> I cannot install Adobe Air in 12.04 - hje saying thah im must install gnome-keyring before instalation Adobe Air, but [...]gnome-keyring  is in newet version, so
<jita> Maxwell, get windows 7 if you want to play games
<ferni> AceKing: chmod +s /usr/bin/unetbootin
<limitgb> hi can anybody help me with an bootloader and efi problem?
<panx> ?
<AceKing> ThinkT510: when you say anyone, that means they would have to be physically sitting in front of my PC correct?
<Maxwell> I got rid of windows 7 just yesterday
<AceKing> ferni: Thank you!
<ThinkT510> AceKing: or connected remotely
<rodhash> Hello guys....
<Maxwell> jita: but the game should work no? :)
<rodhash> Is there any keypress counter for ubuntu??
<alecm_> mcdonc: i'm still struggling to see where i can increase the open file limit of each php process, any idea?
<sary> captine: Yeah ! you might have a few drivers installed .. am sure the driver got a name :)
<panx> so what i can do?
<AceKing> ThinkT510: I have remote connections off
<llutz_> AceKing: you could modify sudoers line "aceking ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/unebootin"  to run it without password. more info in "man sudoers"
<AceKing> llutz_: Thank you
<dalek_> I have wine installed. A side effect of this is - when I right-click on a text file, the menu displays both Text Editor (gedit) AND notepad (through wine) as options to open the text file. Is there anyway to prevent the wine notepad app from showing up as an option without uninstalling wine?
<jita> mcdonc, afaik pyramid creator ?
<mcdonc> alecm_: my only guess is that the shell ulimit is getting you, so you might try playing around with ulimit -n
<ecthiender> Hi, I'm not sure if this the right place to ask. I want to back up my music collection which is over 50GB and in mp3. I want to compress the collecti
<ecthiender> on so that I can put it up in multiple places. What kind of compression can I use to get maximum compression? Then again I don't want to lose the quality of audio files, it is already in mp3.
<ubuntu_> i want to know install icons etc from gnom-look site is safe?
<mcdonc> jita: yep hi
<jita> mcdonc, hi sir how are you ?
<ghaith> Hi, i'm having problems with Wireless on my laptop using 12.04. i had 11.10 before with no problems. The problem is that the network manager keeps trying to connect to my router (linksys E2500) and fails. I tried to connect to other wireless networks and it worked . My wifi card is an intel 5100 AGN card
<mcdonc> jita: pretty good, thanks for asking and you
<akem_> hey, i'm using Ubuntu 11.04 and the screensaver preference doesn't shows up, it segfault when i try to run it from terminal and i noticed several "xdg-screensaver" process in the background, anyone got this issue already? tried to fix without success atm.
<jita> mcdonc, same here, thanks. Do you use ubuntu as a main OS ?
<ubuntu_> anybody here?
<akem_> i think i will just try to disable gnome-screensaver from starting up.
<ThinkT510> ubuntu_: many are
<mcdonc> jita: yes, just updated to 12.04
<ubuntu_> i want to know install icon etc from gnome-look.org site is safe?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  its not like an icon is going to have a virus.
<limitgb> someone, please?
<jita> mcdonc, same here. Its much better than its predecessors :)
<alecm_> mcdonc: I'll keep fiddling, cheers for the suggestion
<ThinkT510> ecthiender: you won't get much compression since they are mp3s
<ubuntu_> you mean it can have virus?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  a lot of those themes are for the older gnome2
<sary> ghaith: looks like an issue with your network connection from you ISP ..
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  its not going to be a issue
<Maxwell>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/ having this problem when trying to launch shadowgrounds
<mcdonc> jita: yep, i appreciate the efforts of the canonical folks... seems to work here anyway ;)
<ubuntu_> i am doughtfull they can hide malicious code ..coz it third party
<ecthiender> ThinkT510, hmm.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you are not going to get a 'virus' from png image files.
<ecthiender> so I just tar.gz it and put it up in multiple places ThinkT510 ?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  and the fact youa re using linux makes it even less likely ;)
<ghaith> sary, not really, all other devices are connected, and the laptop was connected normally just before i did the 12.04 install, it was also connected from windows
<ThinkT510> ecthiender: yup
<Aleo> Hi all
<ubuntu_> image can hide virus..but only asking gnome-look is trusted
<sary> captine: For some cards , an additional set of drivers is incorrectly loaded, effectively disabling wireless networking by generating two apparent wifi cards where there should only be one.One of those drivers should not be loaded, and should be blacklisted.
<jita> mcdonc, i thought all the python devs use mac :P
<diomidis> hello everyone.I have a compaq presario cq57 and my wireless is disabled permanently. I tried both 12.04 and 11.10 but nothing happened
<diomidis> can anyone help me?
<krolik_skacze> diomidis
<krolik_skacze> show
<krolik_skacze> lspci -k
<ecthiender> thanks ThinkT510
<captine> sary, mmmm
<ThinkT510> ecthiender: i'd be interested to see the difference between the music in a folder and the size of the tarball
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  ive never seen a case of a virus in a png.  gnome-look is a very established site.
<mcdonc> jita: nope
<captine> ok.  i had disabled some on 10.10.  could the upgrade to 12.04 have re-enabled?
<jita> mcdonc, good to know that :)
<dante__xzf> Suppose that your locale settings are good, what could be the reason that two different programs use non-readable encoding?Could it be that they have a buggy common dependency?
<ubuntu_> @dr willis image contain virrus if someone want to ..
<limitgb> I keep getting this error at the end of 12.04 installation: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/451/img20120501123054.jpg
<Maxwell> hello maybe somebody knows how to fix this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/
<ecthiender> ThinkT510, hmm okay. I would let you know. you are regular in this channel I believe.
<ThinkT510> ecthiender: yes
<ecthiender> ThinkT510, when I compress it
<krolik_skacze> diomidis - sorry, private message is not the way ..
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  and how do you 'execute' a image.... but this is getting OT.
<ecthiender> ThinkT510, will let you know
<akem_> ok i reinstalled it and it's ok.
<sary> ghaith: check for the name of you wireless device with lshw -C network under the configuration line : configuration: ...driver=...
<ThinkT510> ecthiender: thanks
<srinivas> my touch-pad is not working sometimes when i log in.any answers
<diomidis> @krolik_skacze 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex
<diomidis> 	Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex
<diomidis> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9806
<captine> sary, how do i see what is being "double" loaded?
<diomidis> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3577
<diomidis> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<diomidis> 	Kernel modules: radeon
<FloodBot1> diomidis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diomidis> 00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<ThinkT510> diomidis: use a pastebin
<captine> am removing the restricted drivers and will then do the network setup from scratch
<ubuntu_> willis spalsh screen and icon cant hold virus i can use it ?
<ghaith> sary, configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.2.0-24-generic firmware=8.83.5.1 build 33692 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg
 * hellsend is away: Do I seem like I'm there ? No ! 
<limitgb> help, xD
<limitgb> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/451/img20120501123054.jpg
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you just said images could hold viruses.. not that i know of ANY linux viruses out at this time..   icon themes should work. but i doubt if the splash themes work for the newer ubuntus unless  they are plymouth themes.
<LjL> !away > hellsend
<ubottu> hellsend, please see my private message
<Maxwell> hello maybe somebody knows how to fix this?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/959674/
<tfb> I just installed 12.10 LTS on my Aspire One, and now I cannot reboot without the USB drive plugged in
<diomidis> krolik_skacze http://pastebin.com/ANTZefFq
<tfb> Boot from the hdd just hangs; looks like the bootloader is misconfigured.
<sary> captine: possibly , you need to know the name of the driver thats een used and loaded .. lshw -C network and look in the configuration line:
<ubuntu_> yeah i m using plymouth theme and i can change theme to anyone other splash thene i found the way
<tfb> Anyone have any suggestions?
<ThinkT510> limitgb: nice clear image
<Dr_willis> This ubuntu box has been running now for like 24 hrs.. and has gotten real sluggish. (the X display that is) moving a window about pushes the cpu to about 59% according to top. even text scrolling in IRC is moveing it to 50%+    anyone heard of similer issues? Nvidia Video card. using the  Nvidia drivers. (I think)
 * tfb is generally impressed by how much nicer things are, compared to 10.04
<dante__xzf> tfb: you could try using a grub rescue to reinstall your grub
<limitgb> ThinkT510, sorry but since i can't make an screenshot of a frozen screen i used my phone camera
<limitgb> and light could be better
<limitgb> :D
<ThinkT510> limitgb: actually it is a clear image, i wasn't being sarcastic, i can read the font
<limitgb> :D
<someguy> Hello, everyone
<ThinkT510> limitgb: you are using efi?
<limitgb> i don't no
<someguy> Can someone help me out with the wubi installation?
<limitgb> it's the laptop of my father
<ThinkT510> limitgb: it mentions it in the screenshot
<limitgb> it came with Vista so i decided to install Ubuntu
<diomidis>  hello everyone.I have a compaq presario cq57 and my wireless is disabled permanently. I tried both 12.04 and 11.10 but nothing happened..  can anyone help me?  http://pastebin.com/ANTZefFq
<tfb> dante__xzf: that was my first thought, but when "grub" at the command line told me that it wasn't installed, I thought I'd ask first, to see if there hadn't been some change
<Total_Oblivion> hi! how can I write in greek at ubuntu 12.04? thanks
<ThinkT510> limitgb: hmm, strange
<LjL> Total_Oblivion: type "keyboard layout" into the unity shell, and add a greek layout
<limitgb> when i was trying to customize the partitioning i got a message telling me the i need...
<captine> thanks sary.  been fiddling.  going to reboot.  not sure how to reload these things without a reboot (i added b43 to the blacklist.conf to see what will happen)
<tfb> Honestly, I haven't re-installed a boot loader since lilo, so I'm not sure where to start
<sary> ghaith: run the command sudo lsmod , that will show a list of kernel modules that are loaded and running ..when lshw was run, you saw the name of the driver allocated to the device driver=iwlwifi .
<limitgb> wait, i have an screenshot too
<panx> Total_Oblivion, or using ibus :P
<Total_Oblivion> Ljl: unity shell is?
<Total_Oblivion> LjL: unity shell is?
<sary> ghaith: now run lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<LjL> Total_Oblivion: click on the first icon at the top left
<LjL> Total_Oblivion: type "keyboard layout" there, if you're using English ubuntu the keyboard layout settings should appear
<sary> captine: reload i with modprobe
<sary> *it.
<limitgb> ThinkT510, http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/7365/img20120501122354.jpg
<limitgb> but i entered in the BIOS and don't see UEFI or EFI stuff
<ghaith> sary,  it's loaded
<jita> mcdonc, if you are still there, just out of curiously, which text editor do you use for coding in ubuntu
<diomidis> noone known?
<diomidis> *knows?
<mcdonc> jita: emacs
<limitgb> so i decided to use default installation but then i get that error
<ThinkT510> limitgb: has anyone tried to install osx on that machine?
<limitgb> i try live-cd, sd-card...
<limitgb> nope
<jita> mcdonc, ok
<limitgb> it's a Acer 3810T
<limitgb> and came with the Original OS, Vista
<ThinkT510> limitgb: i can't think why it would use efi partitioning
<limitgb> me neither
<limitgb> even the laptop is like 3 years old
<ThinkT510> limitgb: does vista still work or have you wiped it off?
<dante__xzf> I've got an encoding problem with libreoffice and virtualbox http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/screenshotlbz.png/ . All other programs work fine, I've tried changing locale but it didn't work.
<limitgb> hehehe
<limitgb> no Vista right now
<limitgb> :d
<ThinkT510> limitgb: anything on the harddrive you want to keep?
<sary> ghaith: did you notice 2 modules in lsmod ..
<krolik_skacze> diomidis http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11717236 http://wiki.debian.org/rt2800pci http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=74893
<ghaith> sary, no there's the module, and then it's referenced by 2 others in the Used by column (mac80211 and cfg80211)
<ThinkT510> limitgb: if not then i'd fire up gparted and give it a dos partition layout (mbr), that will effectively wipe out everything on the disk
<limitgb> let me try right now
<ThinkT510> limitgb: if you do have something you want to keep back it up before you do the partition table
<_hannes> hi, i have a problem with firefox: the bookmark drop down menu symbol is placed in the navigation toolbar but not visible in non-customization mode
<_hannes> it looks like this: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Navigation%20Toolbar%20items
<dante__xzf> I've got an encoding problem with libreoffice and virtualbox http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/screenshotlbz.png/ . All other programs work fine, I've tried changing locale but it didn't work.
<limitgb> new msdos patition created
<ThinkT510> limitgb: now you can try installing afresh
<ThinkT510> limitgb: hopefully it shouldn't mention anything about efi
<rodhash> Myrtti, workrave is not in ubuntu repo
<Myrtti> !info workrave
<ubottu> workrave (source: workrave): Repetitive Strain Injury prevention tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.4-3 (precise), package size 444 kB, installed size 1233 kB
<Myrtti> sure it is
<hRL> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hRL> need help, i am getting error while installing ubuntu 12.4 in windows 7
<Dr_willis> you mean an error while using the WUBI installer HRl?
<hRL> Dr_willis it yes, it gets install 100% but i get error while it creates log file
<limitgb> ThinkT510, at first sight at least i'm not getting the alert while partitioning
<limitgb> :D
<ghaith> sary, i just thought of something, i've done a bios update earlier today, and totally ignored the fact that it might be related. Is there a way to know if this might be the issue?
<ThinkT510> limitgb: awesome
<limitgb> ThinkT510, so it was related with the type of partition table
<limitgb> in fact, before i had no option to create a logical or primary partition
<ThinkT510> limitgb: seems so, i just thought it was odd for an acer to use efi, hence i asked about it
<limitgb> :D
<hRL> need help, i am getting error while installing ubuntu 12.4 in windows 7 via wubi
<najum> how do i right click
<ThinkT510> limitgb: not sure how many partitions efi supports, but msdos does 4 primary (thus the need for logical partitions)
<LjL> najum: by pressing the right mouse button?
<najum> why doesnt it work??LJL...it doesnt do anything when i right click
<ThinkT510> najum: what are you rightclicking on?
<najum> it opens the windows instead of giving me shortcut menus
<najum> just maybe trying to access shortcut menu..for instance i want to open a video using a different program..or renaming files
<Guest45229> Does anybody know how to add menus in unity?
<escott> !info alacarte | Guest45229
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: add menus? menus for what?
<ubottu> Guest45229: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<minepy> Hi everybody. I have some problems about rhythmbox+mp3+nfs under Precise Pangolin. Can somebody help me please ?
<hRL> ThinkT510 can you help me please
<MonkeyDust> 'a la carte' is French and means 'on the menu'
<escott> hRL, what is the error message exactly?
<ThinkT510> hRL: i don't use wubi, so sorry i can't
<najum> ThinkT510..it opens the windows instead of giving me shortcut menus
<hRL> escott i get premission denied error while it creates log in temp file
<Guest45229> I've only ever been able to add to pre-existing menus with alacarte (eg, add an application to the applications menu).  The Applications, Places and System menus are all missing.  How can I add them?
<ThinkT510> najum: and what about leftclick?
<sburjan> Hello. I upgraded to the latest version, and I had sound. But soething happend and I don't have anything in the input and output fields in the Volume Mixer near the clock
<najum> ThinkT510: left click works fine
<escott> hRL, the exact error message would help. can you post a screenshot or something? I cant tell if this is permission denied creating a log in windows or permission denied inside the wubi install
<ThinkT510> najum: maybe check the mouse settings
 * tfb crosses fingers
<hRL> ya escott, where should i post screen shot
<escott> !paste | hRL
<ubottu> hRL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest45229> basically I need to get the current version functioning EXACTLY like ubuntu alwa
<jacksonaxe> Does anyone in here know how to bypass the password in Ubuntu.
<Guest45229> yss has done.  I've got a fair few computers to re-install and I don't want to be stuck with a bunch of people complaining at me because everything has changed.
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: gnome2 is dead, consider alternatives, gnome3 has a fallback mode, or you could use xfce
<hRL> ok, hold on escott
<jacksonaxe> I bought a used pc that has Ubuntu on it.. the other guy couldn't remember it
<Dr_willis> jacksonaxe,  id say do a reinstall..
<marcin82> jacksonaxe, it's not safe: http://maestric.com/doc/unix/ubuntu_sudo_without_password
<jacksonaxe> I will check that out thanks....
<Guest45229> I've tried gnome3  the system menu is still missing in that.  I need to get everthing back to the way ubuntu has always looked, and quickly.
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| Guest45229
<ubottu> Guest45229: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<n00by> are there graphs of the network usage for the ubuntu repo servers somewhere?
<hRL> escott i have posted screenshot
<escott> hRL, thats not saying permission denied when creating the logfile. its saying permission denied SEE the log file for more details. wee need to see that referenced logfile
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: perhaps you aren't listening, gnome2 is dead, the gnome devs no longer support it so it will no longer be an option
<LinuxMonkey> !password | jacksonaxe
<ubottu> jacksonaxe: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hRL> escott can you help me with that please ..
<escott> hRL, if you will paste that file we can look at it
<n00by> the repo servers seem to be very slow right now?
<MonkeyDust> Guest45229  I use ubuntu classic (fallback?), it's looks very much like gnome2, no whistles and bells
<hRL> escott you want log file?
<abdo> can i install amarok on kubuntu 11.1
<escott> hRL, yes. the log file referenced in the error dialog should contain a detailed description of what went wrong
<ThinkT510> hRL: when you post a screenshot to imagebin.org you need to give us the url here, so we can see it
<Guest45229> thanks ubottu.  Any way i can change the ISO so I only have to make the changes once, rather than on every machine I reinstall?
<hRL> ThinkT510 here is the url http://imagebin.org/210467
<n00by> Guest45229, uBOTtu is a script
<tarvid_> divx 5 plays smoothly in a small window but is choppy in full-screen, is that hardware or software?
<hRL> escott & ThinkT510 here is paste url http://paste.ubuntu.com/959794/
<n00by> Those who use gnome-shell, do you have some dock/taskbar for switching apps in place?
<Guest45229> ThinkT510, think of re-installing around 50 machines, all used fundamentally by technophobes.  Even I don't like unity.  they are going to be on the phone to me all damn daw.
<tarvid_> Radeon X300 vga card
<sary> ghaith: my lshw -C network shows configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl3945 .. am no sure why yours just says iwlwifi 1
<escott> hRL, did you burn an ubuntu CD and put it in your CD drive?
<Guest45229> hmmm, what's the difference between installing gnome-shell and gnome-session-fallback?
<hRL> escott yesss
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: i'm simply informing you that gnome2 is no longer available for newer releases, that means you won't have it exactly the same interface, therefore the necessity arises to find a suitable alternative
<hRL> escott i got external USB DVD Drive
<limitgb> ThinkT510, Ubuntu installed correctly but after rebooting doesn't boot
<MonkeyDust> Guest45229  fallback looks like gnome2
<limitgb> :(
<escott> hRL, that shouldnt be necessary. just download the *.iso and put it in the same folder as your wubi.exe installer
<limitgb> just a black screen and a blinking cursor
<escott> hRL, that might be part of the problem
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | limitgb
<ubottu> limitgb: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hRL> escott or can i use virtual drive?
<escott> limitgb, did the bootloader come up? or is this just bios not finding a bootloader?
<limitgb> no boorloader came up
<escott> hRL, when debugging it is always better to reduce the complexity. burning cds/using virtual drives just adds complexity. wubi.exe should be able to read ubuntu*.iso FILE and create the wubi system from that file
<limitgb> bootloader, sorry
<escott> limitgb, well you could boot a livecd, and reinstall grub from a chroot
<hRL> escott ok, i will copy *.iso in same drive
<captainjamie> Is there a way of embedding the album art in banshee into the .mp3 files?
<limitgb> i'm going to try the default install
<n00by> limitgb, you can try to boot from cd/pendrive and chroot into your new installation to reinstall grub
<limitgb> mmm
<Guest45229> think510:gnome3 looks like a slightly modified gnome2(with a missing system menu) which is a fine alternative to a completely new desktop.  any way I can mod the ubuntu distro so it just installs that instead?  Unity is just not an option.  If I wanted a completely new desktop I'd go look at the different flavours of ubuntu.
<limitgb> i think i partitioned wrong
<limitgb> i got just a primary partition sda1 /boot
<limitgb> is taht a problem?
<ActionParsnip> limitgb: then mount it as / and you should be ok, as long as the right  data is on the partition
<escott> limitgb, partitioning could be a problem, but isn't likely (you would have to pick a more exotic option like btrfs/xfs filesystems or lvm etc)
<Guest45229> captainjamie:Album art is stored in the mp3 tag (certainly in ID3v2).
<n00by> limitgb, if you want to reinstall grub  to /dev/sda in mbr for a root on /dev/sda1 you would do something like this from live session (cd/pendrive): sudo su ; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev ; mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys ; mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc ; sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash ; grub-install --force /dev/sda ; exit ; reboot
<escott> limitgb, you don't have any kind of raid do you? multiple hard disks?
<ThinkT510> !remaster | Guest45229
<ubottu> Guest45229: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<limitgb> escott, not, just one disk
<ActionParsnip> n00by: does the grub-install run after the chroot command?
<captainjamie> Guest45229: Not in banshee. I'm moving to rhythmbox and the album art isn't following...
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: i can highly recommend switching to xfce though
<PavelK> Hello
<jpsullia> which is the best web blocking application for Linux
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: there is no single best app for anything
<ThinkT510> !best | jpsullia
<n00by> ActionParsnip, yes because it searches the kernel in the "/" of the chrooted sys
<ubottu> jpsullia: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> n00by: ahh, nice. so it ca be scripted :)
<n00by> ActionParsnip, i did it once like that and it worked (i had to force grub-install because it refused to write mbr on gpt)
<ActionParsnip> n00by: nice, thanks for the info
<jpsullia> any best firewall
<Guest45229> thanks ThinkT510, I'll have a look at xfce.  Any idea why ubuntu has changed so drastically?  i thought the whole point was that while a k, x etc prefix means different version with different desktop, ubuntu would always use gnome and look the same.
<ActionParsnip> jpsullia: none and all
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | jpsullia
<ubottu> jpsullia: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<nannes> Hi! I'm trying to make the GeForce6150se work with Precise! When I try to install nvidia96 drivers an error comes out: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/959762/   (the xorg-video-abi-10 can't be installed, isn't in repos). How can I make it work??
<ActionParsnip> nannes: mine works with the 295 driver here
<nannes> ActionParsnip: is it the same card?
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: as i've told you, gnome devs stopped gnome2, cannonical disagree with how gnome3 is so they made unity, ubuntu is still gnome based
<Naemdar> Does anyone know if a logitech hd webcam with bult in mic work on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Guest45229  it's not canonocal/ubuntu that has changed, it's gnome
<ActionParsnip> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959841/
<FlyingFoX> i am currently upgrading to 12.04 and i see that the updater is downloading the same file over and over again. is this normal?
<FlyingFoX> this is the file: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main openjdk-6-jre-headless amd64 6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2 [25.3 MB]
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: its amazing the amount of people who don't realise that
<ActionParsnip> Guest45229: Ubuntu uses Gnome by default, it just uses Unity as the shell. There is this guide to make it look like Gnome2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<nannes> ActionParsnip: :O I'm solving this problem to a friend which is far from here, so I have to ask you, also: were the 295drivers on "driverHardware" or did you install them by hand?
<ActionParsnip> FlyingFoX: you sure you aren't pressing ENTER and making the download show on a differnet line
<limitgb> i've just created the partitions using gparted
<FlyingFoX> ActionParsnip: no i am not
<limitgb> and now i'm installing Ubuntu again
<FlyingFoX> it gets to 100% several times
<FlyingFoX> oh i missed a part of the line:
<FlyingFoX> Get:1585 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main openjdk-6-jre-headless amd64 6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2 [25.3 MB]
<FlyingFoX> thats the actual one
<ActionParsnip> nannes: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<FlyingFoX> the number at the front keeps incrementing
<Tak> hah, the online tour is really cool
<samfisher> How could I easly replicate my Ubuntu installation (desktop config, installed programs) on other systems
<n00by> ActionParsnip, but i wouldnt script stuff like that since i want to double check every single command succeeds
<ActionParsnip> FlyingFoX: I'd just let it have it's fun
<Tak> and it nests! http://i.imgur.com/ShnA5.png
<ActionParsnip> n00by: could use && instead of ;
<escott> !clone | samfisher will get you installed programs
<ubottu> samfisher will get you installed programs: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Guest45229> is that where this gnome 'classic' phrase has come from?  I've seen a desktop like no other labelled as gnome (kind of unity like) that's not the new gnome, is it?
<FlyingFoX> so i had a look and it is downloading the openjdk-6-jre-headless for the 40th time now ...
<n00by> ActionParsnip, propably yes, but i doubt it'll run over chroot and stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Guest45229: you just change the shell from unity to gnome-panel
<escott> samfisher, for user settings just backup and restore your $HOME directory. and for system wide settings those should be in /etc so if you use somethink like etckeeper that can help identify your modifications from the stock settings
<ActionParsnip> Guest45229: it'll still be gnome 3
<ThinkT510> Guest45229: in 11.04 classic is gnome2, in 12.04 classic is fallback mode in gnome3
<escott> FlyingFoX, perhaps a bad checksum
<nannes> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: there is no Gnome2 in Precise
<samfisher> great
<samfisher> thanks
<FlyingFoX> escott: that could be it does stop at 99% every time for about 10-20 seconds
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: i know, can you re-read my comment
<samfisher> I just one to know how would you guys proceed if need to install ubuntu on 5 machines on a LAN
<Guest45229> even in fallback mode the system menu is still missing
<escott> FlyingFoX, there are a couple possibilities. (1) that the checksum it is checking against is wrong, (2) that some proxy between you and the source location has a bad copy of the file and keeps feeding it to you
<ActionParsnip> samfisher: could make an image, then put the image on the other 4
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: my bad :)
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: no worries
<FlyingFoX> escott: hm there could indeed be a proxy inbetween. i am on a university network and they have something like that for http traffic. not sure if it caches anything though.
<w333> Ugh I have a Lenovo B570 laptop... my laptop wifi stopped worked with the new update from 11.10 to 12.04 LTS... I put acer_wmi in my blacklist to make it work before, it's still there. No idea why wifi = dead now.
<escott> FlyingFoX, its rare for a proxy to cache something that large. a third possibility is a bad mirror. if you have some kind of console access you might try downloading the file from a different mirror and seeing if you get the same checksum
<ActionParsnip> w333: what wifi chip does it use?
<FlyingFoX> escott: yes i got console access. ill have a look into that
<panx> mam pytanko jaką komende wpisać by komp wyłączysz się za 20 minut?
<samfisher> ActionParsnip: and I you have to put in a server also that will serve an internal webapp on internal.domain.com, what would you do more than a VPN (other 2 pc are outside of town)
<escott> !pl | panx
<ubottu> panx: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<escott> that looks roughly like the same language. lets hope im right
<ActionParsnip> samfisher: could rsync data over ssh
<samfisher> ActionParsnip: I also want that every user to be able to login from every machine, and use username@domain.com (which is their public email) is this possible?
<panx> escott, thanks :)
<robinsch> hi
<Mellock> Hullo :)
<robinsch> anyone here knows how to get irssi to send notifications to desktop?
<robinsch> when i get hilighed in irc
<drostie> Is there any way to send a report of all of the things that still suck with Unity so that one of the Unity devs can fix them? :>
<drostie> I'd look through the codebase myself but I'm kinda busy finishing a thesis.
<robinsch> i used the irssi-notify script but it gives me: Failed to open connection to "session" message bus: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<robinsch> how do i fix this, btw i am using screen with irssi
<nannes> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959856/
<ThinkT510> drostie: i'm not sure opinions count as bug reports
<robinsch> i googled it a bit and can't find much, maybe the script is outdated, anyone has irssi notify solution that works?
<nannes> ActionParsnip: lines 17-21
<drostie> ThinkT510: broken tabcomplete is not an opinion, it's a bug report. Broken touchscreen navigation is not an opinion, it is a bug report. :<
<ThinkT510> drostie: i didn't get that vibe from you when you said "still suck"
<drostie> ThinkT510: not being able to text-edit a path on a folder is not an opinion, but it's a feature request that someone should listen to.
<n00by> somehow i like gnome-shell, its not the most stable but really fast and has no tearing issues
<prc384> I turned on my computer this morning ubuntu 12.04 and for some reason my user can not sudo, I cant get into the sudoers file and i cant nano anything cause i have insufficient access even though yesterday i was able to do everything because last week I added this user to all the proper files
<drostie> ThinkT510: well, Unity doesn't suck nearly as much as it once sucked. :D
<drostie> prc384: does your user have all the right groups and everything?
<escott> prc384, what does "groups" say
<ThinkT510> drostie: its very good you are being specific, i'm sure they are valid criticisms that will make fine bug reports
<prc384> i cant access itlol
<prc384> i literally can not access anything
<ActionParsnip> nannes: not sure there mate, the last line is ok as the file is present.
<escott> prc384, just type on a terminal "groups" and paste the one line to us
<drostie> ThinkT510: well, the point is, I could be much more specific if there was a forum for this sort of thing, but meh.
<ActionParsnip> prc384: are you in the admin group?
<prc384> permission denied for user development
<w3333> ugh how can i find my network card info since my wifi stopped working
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me why update manager wants to install Rhythmbox-st
<prc384> yeah i have had no problem with anything until today
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me why update manager wants to install Rhythmbox-stuff even though I deinstalled Rhythmbox completely on Ubuntu 12.04?
<n00by> prc384, if you have bios access you can boot from cd/stick and do whatever you like to (unencrypted) hdds
<prc384> ok ill do that in a few thanks
<ActionParsnip> prc384: boot to root recovery mode and run:  usermod -a -G admin username
<n00by> ActionParsnip, do you know how i can reinvert the mouses scrolling wheel, it got inverted from the xserver update somehow?
<ActionParsnip> prc384: you may want to boot liveCD and fsck the partition
<w3333> My wifi stopped working 11.04 -> 12.04 LTS after the update.  (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944582 this fix i did last time no longer works)
<drostie> eff it, I'll just open up a bunch of bugs in launchpad.
<ActionParsnip> n00by: maybe http://www.andybarratt.co.uk/lion-like-scrolling-on-ubuntu-inverse-scrolling-on-linux
<w3333> f it
<mk> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi mk
<JuJuBee> I started a Software Update this morning and there were over 400MB of packages to update.  It looks like it is hung at 43% "Preparing to configure libprocesscore4abi1"  % has not changed in over 5 minutes.... THoughts?
<rodhash> Guys...
<rodhash> when locking the ubuntu, is there any way to show the desktop instead of blanking the screen?
<rodhash> Or show de the desktop instead of activating any screen saver?
<KBentley57> hey guys, I just updated to 12.04, and it would appear that my ftp server (vsftpd) is broken.  has anyone else seen this?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: use:   ps -ef | less     see if the process has hung
<Gontxalu1> Hello, has a very happy worker day to everyone.   I'm having a problem with lxde, a can not change my keyboard from qwerty in spanish to dvorak in spnish. Can someone help me? the app doesnt work...
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: can you expand on 'broken' it tells us nothing
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: what is the CMD I am looking for?
<here> i'm trying to upgrade 12.04 openssl (1.0.1-4ubuntu5) and libssl1.0.0 (1.0.1-4ubuntu5) -- do i have to use the source or is there a way to get those with apt-get?
<here> fixes this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/986147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986147 in openssl (Ubuntu Precise) "openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu2 breaks a bunch of ciphers" [High,Fix committed]
<ActionParsnip> Gontxalu1: edit /etc/default/keyboard    and change the XKBLAYOUT=    line
<KBentley57> I get a 530 error which means "incorrect login".  I haven't changed the config any, and it was working with oneiric.  I can't log in with any user/pwd combo, locally or via web
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: dpkg, apt-get that sort of thing, or one using a lot of CPU
<Gontxalu1> ActionParsnip: thanx
<ActionParsnip> KBentley57: tried resetting the FTP password?
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: don't see dpkg, or apt-get and top does not show anything using much cpu or ram...
<KBentley57> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to login with a local user
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: sorry, didn't realize I needed to page down...
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: could kill the update, then run:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<n000by> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot that worked! :))
<ActionParsnip> n000by: sweet
<lasers> C/21
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip: thanks, will try that
<nannes> ActionParsnip: He said that, when he try to set Unity3d, a black screen appears and he must reboot through shell ctrl+alt+f1
<samfisher>  I also want that every user to be able to login from every machine, and use username@domain.com (which is their public email) is this possible?
<escott> samfisher, i dont think anything prevents you from having @ in a username, its just "not natural"
<ome> How can I installed software from a given ppa repo even if a newer version is available through some other source ?
<escott> !pinning | ome
<ubottu> ome: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<samfisher> escott: yes, i know that but I want to have my domaine instead of localhost, on all my boxes
<n000by> ome with synaptic you can choose to force a specific verion of a package when you marked it for install
<samfisher> and can't have the same hostname AFAIK
<tohava> Ubuntu 12.04 broke node.js https.request, will downloading and installing openssl on my own fix this issue?
<ActionParsnip> nannes: that's all I know dude, sorry. I use Unity2D myself but it's because I think compiz causes too many dumb issues for it to be worthwhile
<pouncer> anyone know how to add repositories in 12.01 i cant figure out where the admin section is
<pouncer> 12.04
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: use:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:address
<nannes> ActionParsnip: ok thanks anyway
<escott> samfisher, i didnt get that. what does your domain name have to do with the usernames on that system
<pouncer> ok ty
<n000by> samfisher, you never want to change the domain ever with those users?
<TempMonkey> Pouncer, you can open Ubuntu Software Center and in the menu go to edit-> software sources
<ome> cheers escott & n000by
<samfisher> n000by: yes
<samfisher> escott: I want all the user to be on the same domain. when you open terminal, i want to see user@domain.com
<n000by> pouncer, if its a ppa use sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:whateveryouhavethere because it will download the keys and make proper whateveryouhavethere.list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<samfisher> I want the users to be able to move from pc to pc without having to add them all on all the pc's
<escott> samfisher, and im saying, "go ahead and do that" set the username to "joe@example.com" and then if you were to email that local account it would be unnatural because it would be 'joe@example.com'@localhost (and you would probably have to do something crazy to escape that first @)
<ian_mac> I see this message in dmesg: ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 1 reached.  Processor 1/0x1 ignored.
<ian_mac> is there any way to stop the second processor from being ignored?
<samfisher> escott: yes, tried that and have to \ it
<shamt> hi
<samfisher> so, i want to add users just on the server, and the server to store their credentials somehow (maybe their desktop and /home also)
<samfisher> so when they log in from another computer, they have all their settings
<GG111> samfisher: what is the problem then ?
<samfisher> GG111: dunno what to use
<n000by> samfisher, normal would be username@hostname  if your user has the name username
<GG111> samfisher: how are they logging in remotely ?
<Arnieswap> any plans to support android 4.x devices?
<shamt> Hi every body
<Chelo91> hello
<ActionParsnip> samfisher: sounds like you need a domain controller
<shamt> why ubs3 isn't supported ?
<samfisher> ActionParsnip: like what?
<ActionParsnip> samfisher: groupwise is one way
<escott> samfisher, man 5 passwd says nothing about restricted characters although presumably ":" would have to be disallowed/escaped in some fashion so maybe its just missing the restrictions
<sary> ubs3 ?
<melvincv> Please check and advice. http://paste.ubuntu.com/959944/
<ActionParsnip> Arnieswap: support in what way?
<samfisher> like active directory for linux?
<GG111> samfisher: how are they logging in remotely ?
<shamt> USB3 ports
<ActionParsnip> samfisher: indeed
<samfisher> GG111: they aren't
<GG111> so, they're all on the same computer?
<samfisher> just local, and we will have a nice server I want to load with things like active directory.. for linux
<GG111> samfisher: you're asking for semething that is natively supported on Linux.
<Arnieswap> There is no client to transfer data or upgrade the device
<n000by> samfisher, i dont know anything about that but maybe you could use openLDAP or similar?
<GG111> and for the love of God, please don't mention active-direcory unless really must..
<samfisher> GG111: ssh?
<tohava> anyone know where I can get a fix for the openssl issues in ubuntu 12.04?
<GG111> I'll PM you samfisher
<melvincv> A new issue with Unity, not sure where to report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/959944/
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: tried the mediafire uploader app discussed on omgubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !here | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<n000by> samfisher, maybe you can think/read about such a setup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/mediafire-jump-on-cloud-storage-bandwagon-offer-linux-uploader/
<melvincv> I'm afraid I'd tell a story here, so used paste.ubuntu.com :)
<GG111> samfisher: I guess my PM are broken (my crazy scripting), can you PM me ?
<samfisher> I did
<samfisher> :)
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: thanks, i'll check it out. But I'm interested to get the Unity issue fixed. I'd like to let the devs know so that we can all have a better Unity experience. I'm glad to see many bugs I've reported fixed :)
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: report the bug(s) then :)
<derpella> Hello. I have ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 graphics, but opengl sees it as... "gl vendor: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.". All open gl apps crash and glitch. What can I do?
<mi3> hello ActionParsnip !!
<barberan> how do I get a cd  ?
<n000by> derpella, im not sure but doesnt that mean it uses Gallium3D opensource drivers?
<Bennlucky7> ati mobile gard to install
<Bennlucky7> hard
<quick-> barberan: You can request for a gift cd .
<ActionParsnip> hi mi3
<derpella> damn... well, the result is, opengl doesn't work, and I need it for reasons
<ye> Hi guys !
<mi3> ActionParsnip, long time no see, where were you these days?
<ian_mac> how do I get Ubuntu to stop ignoring my second and third cpu?
<quick-> derpella:  You can use the fglut
<ActionParsnip> mi3: uk as always, you ok?
<quick-> ye:  hi :)
<user> I have problem after failed upgrde. while Ubuntu try to boot such message appears: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found. I have try to purge grub, to reinstall it - everything useless. I try to repir my installation using live cd. I'm using chroot whith binded process: /dev, /dev/pt, /proc, /sys.
<escott> ian_mac, in what way is it ignoring the cpu?
<mi3> ActionParsnip, yeah, I am ok
<ian_mac> escott: when I dmesg, it says "ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 1 reached.  Processor 1/0x1 ignored."
<ye> Hello! i installed Ubuntu10.04 in VMware,   boot from an ISO file .  Now I want to boot from ISO file again , what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> user: use a chroot and you can install packages and/or reinstall grub to the mbr etc
<glenn> is there a way to convert ntfs to ext3
<Pici> Guest30303: no. You'd need to format the drive.
<ActionParsnip> ye: use the same method you used to boot the ISO the first time...
<user> ActionParsnip: I can not!
<melvincv> This bug affects many, but still is present. Why? I see a 'Fix released' but... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/811475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811475 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Descender letters (g j p q y) get their tail cut off in current song" [Low,Fix committed]
<ActionParsnip> user: why not?
<escott> ian_mac, you may need to try the kernel boot option acpi=off if it is not detecting that you are on an SMP system
<patch> vmplayer does not work on 1204?
<glda19> is here a way to convert ntfs to etx3
<ActionParsnip> glda19: format the partition
<user> ActionParsnip: I have message either: grub failed install or error: hd2 appears to contain a iso9660 filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot.  Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk).
<auronandace> glda19: no, reformat it
<user> ActionParsnip: I chrooted actual drive
<ian_mac> escott: ah ok.  Thanks.
<user> ActionParsnip: I binded processes for sure
<ActionParsnip> user: that is moot, you are booting to the CD so any grub messages on the drive mean nothing
<auronandace> !vmware | patch
<ubottu> patch: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<user> ActionParsnip: I do not know what is reason
<ActionParsnip> user: you may need to fsck the partition
<glda19> auronandace, ActionParsnip i told it to my friend to reformat it.
<Zentaur> hi
<quick-> Zentaur:  hi :)
<escott> user, sounds like you didnt do the chroot correctly
<ye> ActionParsnip: I tried , but it goes right into Ubuntu 10.04 immediatly
<escott> user, and tried to run grub-install on the livecd device not the hard drive
<user> ActionParsnip: How to do it in live?
<Zentaur> did anybody have problems installing 12.04? I have a lot
<ActionParsnip> user: unmount the partition and read:  man fsck
<patch> auronandace, this guide is for old system
<auronandace> glda19: has your friend backed up what he needs?
<ActionParsnip> ye: I'd ask in #vmware then
<viejotren>  hi, I'm trying to do a fresh install ubuntu 11.10, I used unetbootin to put it on my usb, after load the kernel and the init file I got an error: target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. No init found. try passing init=bootarg,  so, my first question: what params should I pass?,  second: this error could be related to some usb read error? i've already test the iso from a virtual machine and it works,  so suggestions are welcome
<auronandace> patch: sorry, i use virtualbox
<glda19> auronandace, i don't now
<Zentaur> I can only install entering a live session from the cd. But when it ends copyng the files the installer exits and nothing more happens.
<n000by> ActionParsnip, user : did you chroot before into your old root partition ? maybe you also can use the --root-directory option if you mounted it and didnt chroot
<auronandace> glda19: you should ask him, if you reformat you will lose all data on that partition
<escott> viejotren, it could be an issue with your bios. have you ever been able to boot a usb device?
<viejotren> yes absolutely
<Zentaur> I installed it in anoter machine with virtualvox and the installation should go on.
<viejotren> escott in fact i tried this in 3 differene machines
<sexy> hi all
<viejotren> and allways got the same error
<patch> auronandace, can i install virtualbox on 12.4 and is it good ?
<auronandace> patch: indeed
<srikanth> hello i need a help
<escott> viejotren, then the unetbootin isn't created correctly, and something is going wrong between the initrd and mounting the root fs
<viejotren> yes escott i guessed so but it is the first time
<viejotren> i always use unetbootin
<viejotren> escott some alternatives?
<MonkeyDust> viejotren  MultiSystem, multiboot
<n000by> Does anyone here know how i would move the notification bar from gnome-shell from bottom to the top (i have a taskbar on bottom)
<escott> viejotren, i just use the usb-creator tool
<compdoc> patch, virtualbox is great when you need to run programs while logged into your desktop, but not so great if you want to use it as a server
<escott> n000by, check extensions.gnome.org
<viejotren> MokeyDust, what do you mean with multisystem, multiboot?
<viejotren> those are tools?
<viejotren> escott: thanks i will try
<escott> ian_mac, some other options for this problem are noapic and nolapic. i honestly dont know what they all do
<ye> ActionParsnip: I got it.  Press ESC when the VMware sign shown up , then you can boot from CD/DVD :)
<ye> lol
<ian_mac> escott: ok.  I'm going to try those.  I have to remember how to get a RDP connection first so I can see what happens at boot
<quick-> n000by: check https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/258/notifications-alert-on-user-menu/
<MonkeyDust> viejotren  it's a 3rd party program, multiple live isos on one usb stick, has its own grub menu
<viejotren> MonkeyDust, thanks I will check it
<viejotren> MonkeyDust: those packages are in the repos?
<patch> compdoc, I just want it for my development
<compdoc> patch, then its perfect for that
<MonkeyDust> viejotren  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<mohd> how are obuntu user it good
<srikanth> hi i need a help.. i am not able to connect to wireless network
<rangerpb> where in the graphical install is the option for setting up lvm?
<quick-> srikanth: wats the problem ?
<auronandace> rangerpb: it isn't, you need to use the alternative cd
<maslen> Is it recommended yet to update to 12.04 if you're running 11.10?
<rangerpb> auronandace, ah many thanks!
<patch> compdoc, ah downloading it right now
<mi3> can someone kindly suggest an alternative to nautilus actions for lubuntu users?
<OerHeks> rangerpb, not, i think you need the alternate iso to configure LVM
<GirlyGirl> mi3: Thunar
<rangerpb> OerHeks, auronandace is that a statement about LVM, as in it's not recommended?
<GirlyGirl> mi3: Oops sorry you said nautilus actions
<user> ActionParsnip: how to unbinde system folders like /proc?
<srikanth> not able to connect to wireless network. its showing  network connections and after connecting its asking authentication key again n again but not setting connection
<mohd> i have installed 12.04 and the windows key is not working
<OerHeks> rangerpb, no, it is not available in the desktop iso.
<quick-> srikanth:  Maybe your key is not correct
<OerHeks> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mi3> GirlyGirl, yes, I said alternative to nautilus actions for lubuntu users
<viejotren> MonkeyDust: thanks a lot
<srikanth> no i hav given the correct . trying from yesterday
<GirlyGirl> mi3: Nautilus actions is like dolphin service menus in KDE right?
<auronandace> rangerpb: no idea why they don't have it in the desktop iso, maybe it just isn't used that widely
<quick-> srikanth:  Have you previously connected with that network ?
<mi3> GirlyGirl, I am using lubuntu which uses lxde, I dont use kde!
<OerHeks> auronandace, i wonder why it isn't even on the dvd.
<srikanth> no i ve recently installed ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> mi3: I know I was asking what exactly are "nautilus actions"?
<rangerpb> auronandace, OerHeks ok taking a look.  is it true there is no  32bit alternate?
<auronandace> OerHeks: good question
<LinuxMonkey> mohd: since you installed linux wouldnt that be the Linux key or Super Key, in any case I would think that maybe you have an incorrect keyboard layout selected
<quick-> srikanth:  YOu are able to view the network but not able to connect to it ?
<auronandace> rangerpb: there should be both 32 and 64
<srikanth> yes .
<mi3> GirlyGirl, nautilus actions is a fantastic tool that allows you to customize nautilus file manager
<rangerpb> auronandace, im only seeing amd64 and powerpc for alternate
<quick-> just try to delete the network from your list of networks and restart and try to connect . i know its sort of lame but kind of worked for me once .
<auronandace> rangerpb: where are you looking?
<GirlyGirl> mi3: Customise in the way of adding context menus?
<auronandace> rangerpb: powerpc is a community port now
<OerHeks> ranger not on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ but it is on >> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<brontosaurusrex> looking for http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PFRSSGL1
<rangerpb> auronandace, -> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/
<mi3> GirlyGirl, err yes
<mi3>  GirlyGirl , but for lxde!
<brontosaurusrex> offline media indexer basically
<GirlyGirl> mi3: Correct me if I'm wrong but nautilus should work fine in lxde
<quick-> rangerpb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<mi3> GirlyGirl, is that so? will it work? cos lxde has its own file manager, it does not use nautilus!
<Multiply> I'm trying to install a package, that changes ownership of the config files, but I'm installing those configs on a NFS mount, and it fails with: "Error setting ownership of ..file.. Remote I/O error" - Is there a way, to allow a given user to set ownership, or make apt skip those steps?
<auronandace> rangerpb: hmm, odd mirror
<GirlyGirl> mi3: Both lxde and gnome are gtk based and installing their apps in each other should work fine
<rangerpb> yeah, ok quick- 's link work, thanks auronandace and quick-
<quick-> rangerpb:  :)
<mi3> GirlyGirl, but what about the context menus? each DE has a different context menu in them
<GirlyGirl> mi3: If you use nautilus actions it will modify nautilus irrespective of the de
<mi3> err ok!
<brontosaurusrex> looking for media indexer like http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PFRSSGL1 , suggestions?
<srikanth> will try
<davey> hey guys
<davey> anybody know what java plugins for browsers are available?
<diverdude> whatr the heck is wrong with this system...when my computer has been turned on for about maybe 10 hours or so the whole system suddently becomes write protected
<GirlyGirl> davey: Java Runtime Environment ???
<davey> i installed it
<escott> diverdude, probably a bad disk. its detecting corruption in the FS and switching to readonly mode to protect the remaining data. check your smart status
<auronandace> diverdude: sounds like hardware failure
<davey> but browser said no available plug in
<Fat-Thing> just wanna ask somethin...i got a skype when i try to click the x button it closes but still my skype application is still running but when i try to click on the skype application hoping that i will pop out but sadly it will open a new skype application and seems i can't find the first skype application that's still running :( how can i retrieve it?
<davey_> wow why was i booted lol
<diverdude> escott: but when i reboot everything is ok again
<escott> diverdude, its probably fsck'ing/recovering during the reboot
<ActionParsnip> davey_: how did you install it?
<diverdude> escott: hmm ok....is there any way i can figure out whats going on?
<escott> diverdude, get your data off now while the disk is still functioning reasonably well. its only going to get worse
<escott> diverdude, check the kernel log messages and your smart status
<diverdude> escott: how can i check my smart status
<Fat-Thing> just wanna ask somethin...i got a skype when i try to click the x button it closes but still my skype application is still running but when i try to click on the skype application hoping that i will pop out but sadly it will open a new skype application and seems i can't find the first skype application that's still running :( how can i retrieve it?
<escott> diverdude, the disk utility in the gui has a S.M.A.R.T. tab/button
<wolfric> why is it that when you have icon shortcuts on the top bar in gnome-classic (beside the application menu drop down), they're all close together but when you drag your mouse over the icons they spread out (about 2 mm space appears between all the icons)
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: if you run:  ps -ef | grep -i skype      is it still running?
<diverdude> escott: hmm i cannot open any new programs...i get inoput/output error
<Multiply> I'm trying to install a package, that changes ownership of the config files, but I'm installing those configs on a NFS mount, and it fails with: "Error setting ownership of ..file.." - Is there a way, to allow a given user to set ownership, or make apt skip those steps?
<Fat-Thing> coolroot@coolroot:~$ ps -ef | grep -i skype
<Fat-Thing> coolroot  3901  3823  0 21:40 ?        00:00:08 skype -session ********
<Fat-Thing> coolroot  5714  3980  0 22:09 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i skype
<davey_> can anybody help me get java installed properly? :D im new to linux
<Night_Elf> Multiply: That depends on the options on how the NFS is exported at the server end.
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: kill -9 3901
<EvilResistance> !java | davey_
<ubottu> davey_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<MonkeyDust> !java| davey_
<ActionParsnip> davey_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo fullupgrade ; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<ketan__> ?
<Multiply> Night_Elf: What options should I, or should not use for that?
<Multiply> It's perfectly firewalled, so I'm not too worried about anything right now :)
<davey_> how do i install what i have now this is whati have from java -version
<davey_> java version "1.6.0_24"
<davey_> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.11.1) (6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2)
<davey_> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.0-b12, mixed mode)
<FloodBot1> davey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> davey_,  you do have java installed then
<EvilResistance> davey_, use pastebin for things.  You're using OpenJDK 6, comes in the repos
<Pici> ActionParsnip: You may want to fix your 'fullupgrade' command.
<EvilResistance> but its not Sun java, which some programs need
<EvilResistance> (aka OracleJava)
<Fat-Thing> ActionParsnip,  but i want to open my skype app....i got this problem not only on skype but also to my apache mysql wordpress can't find the application icon i dunno where and how tsk.tsk.tsk
<davey_> sorry im new to the chat sorry for "flooding" :O
<ActionParsnip> Pici: dang
<LHammonds> Greetings and salutations.   Is there anyone here that is familiar with Bash scripting and LVM?
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: yes, but its still running, so a new one cannot be launched
<ActionParsnip> davey_: replace sudo fullupgrade with: sudo apt-get update
<Night_Elf> Multiply: At the /etc/exports  you have lines that contain the options for each exported directory, similar to this one: (rw,insecure,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)
<Night_Elf>  What interests you is the no_root_squash one. You just might need to add that one for the directory you need.
<Multiply> Night_Elf: I used rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,async before, tried using all_squash, to see if helped. I'll try with no_root_squash.
<Night_Elf> Multiply: and you need to restart the nfs services after the modification, for the changes to take effect.
<Fat-Thing> is there a way i can put all my open/running applications in a panel? and how? if it is possible then
<aboudreault> Hi, using ubuntu one desktop, how can I add a new folder to sync. I only see Ubuntu One folder and can't add anything else
<Multiply> Night_Elf: I restarted all the VMs. :)
<davey_> sudo fullupgrade doesnt work :O
<brontosaurusrex> looking for external drive indexer with some or all of this features http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PFRSSGL1
<Night_Elf> Multiply: for me (Debian actually) I just do /etc/init.d/portmap restart ; /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart; /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<davey_> ahh i c to update repository
<auronandace> davey_: its an alias that ActionParsnip uses, so it doesn't exist on your system
<Multiply> Night_Elf: For some reason my fileserver stalled when restarting the NFS kernel daemon, so I just restarted the servers.. No biggie.
<entropy_> hello all
<entropy_> just checking the channel
<entropy_> is this like ubuntu helpdesk or something? got here by the ubuntu get involve
<auronandace> entropy_: yes, this is ubuntu support
<sylvie> Hello, some1 using opera here ?
<grnt> People, I'm forking openbox to apply some of my patches. Does anyone know how to setup the development environment comfortably?
<Fat-Thing> is there a way i can put all my open/running applications in a panel? and how? if it is possible then
<auronandace> Fat-Thing: unity does that be default
<auronandace> by
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: it's a dead handy script :)
<Multiply> Thanks Night_Elf. It did the trick. <3
<Night_Elf> grnt: I'd think you'd need build-essential package, at the least.
<ActionParsnip> davey_: yes, you add the PPA then you need to run apt-get update to read the new source
<GG111> BTW, where would be a good place to check if users cannot mount usb devices ? any they are under "plugdev" group ?
<mirak2> hi
<grnt> Ubuntu starts openbox session through xsession file, after login manager. If I build my patched openbox with custom prefix and symlink executables to /usr/local/bin, will it start my patched openbox (from /usr/local/bin)?
<sylvie> is there a simple what to revert updates installed ?
<sylvie> i want my (working) old versions
<Night_Elf> Multiply: it's good. But then again, remove that thing as soon as you don't need it. Imagine me having some nfs shares of your server. I am root in my machine, and I can thus place root owned stuff into YOUR machines via the nfs. And these can be rootkits... with root permitions! Not good!
<ActionParsnip> grnt: you could modify the system to run your binary
<grnt> The question basically is, does /usr/local/bin have more priority than /usr/bin or /bin
<compdoc> I tried googling, but could not find an answer. Does anyone know how to set a system to shutdown when I press the computer's power button?
<jrib> grnt: echo $PATH and see
<LjL> grnt: type "echo $PATH". the order of the directories listed there reflects priority
<ActionParsnip> grnt: seems it does, if $PATH is read left to right
<grnt> thanks, people. So the leftmost path is highest priority, right?
<LjL> right
<ActionParsnip> grnt: if memory serves, yes
<Night_Elf> grnt: yes. the path is read from left to right. First match completes the search.
<LHammonds> Is there any way to turn off all the "user x has joined"  and "user x has quit" messages?  It is difficult to tell who is typing something with all the bot messages.
<GG111> LHammonds: what is your IRC client ?
<Multiply> Night_Elf: Of course it would be very bad, and I am going to remove them, when the whole setup is finalized. But for now, everything seems to run smoothly
<DrDittersdorf> What is the best way to activate screensaver on 12.04 64bit using gnome 3?
<LHammonds> I am using a web-based chat......webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu#
<Night_Elf> LHammonds: lol. I think that depends on the irc client you are using. You could send the join-part messages to some other window. I can't be sure. Myself I use kvirc client, and I differ those messages from proper human talk, bu colour.
<Night_Elf> by*
<escott> DrDittersdorf, gnome-screensaver-command -a
<nlici> Hi All. How can i open another user account in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<grnt> Ok. Now from what I understand, every time I rebuild openbox to test new stuff, I obviously will need to restart openbox and whole X session. I'd probably better use multiple ttys to develop from there?
<Multiply> LHammonds: Top left corner -> Options -> HIDE user joins and so on
<Fat-Thing> is it possible to get the Apache application icon? and MySQL? how? where?
<GG111> LHammonds: if you type /ign and then <tab> does it complete to /ignore ?
<ActionParsnip> nlici: like make a new user?
<DrDittersdorf> Is it that simple?
<GG111> no grabbers on  where would be a good place to check if users cannot mount usb devices ? any they are under "plugdev" group ?
<Multiply> GG111: tabbing finishes nicknames only, AFAIK
<LHammonds> Thanks Multiply...it is in top left corner --> options.
<nlici> yes another one i do not want some body use my account another account i mean a user isint it?
<ActionParsnip> DrDittersdorf: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/10/enable-screensavers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<palmpilot> nlici: su - yourusername ?
<GG111> Multiply: then you need to find is in the graphical menu
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | nlici
<ubottu> nlici: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Multiply> LHammonds: No problem. I always use the webchat, as it barely ever crashes, and is fairly light
<rollitup> can someone help me to get sound to work
<Multiply> GG111: It's what I told him. :D
<rollitup> i have no sound since i install ubuntu
<GG111> cool
<rollitup> i have two soundcards, I have disabled the onboard one, the soundcard I intend to use is M-audio 1010lt
<GG111> rollitup: do you know how to open a command shell ??
<rollitup> yes
<LHammonds> Multiply: Am I typing this where only you can see it?
<GG111> rollitup: good, type "alsamixer",. what happens ?
<Night_Elf> LHammonds: yes
<Multiply> LHammonds: Nope.
<Multiply> lol Night_Elf xD
<palmpilot> hmmm - where is the best place to add some additional parameters when there is no xorg.conf?
<rollitup> i get a mixer in the console
<rollitup> Card: M Audio Delta 1010LT
<GG111> you should see in that window which sound card you're controliing, is that the one you want ?
<GG111> OK, yes it is.
<Night_Elf> LHammonds: for some reason Multiply can't read you, but he will be able to reply anyhow.  :p
<rollitup>  Chip: ICE1712 - multitrack
<rollitup> yes that is the one i want
<rollitup> but i hear no sound
<GG111> are all the volume for PCM / speaker/ master up ?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh        Thanks
<rollitup> yes
<GG111> and none of them has MM on the very bottom  ?
<Multiply> LHammonds: If you want to talk to someone 'privately' write: /query NICKNAME, or simply click their name on the right sidebar, and choose query. It'll open another tab inside the chat, and you can write there. :)
<rollitup> yes all of them are unmuted
<ThinkT510> !pm | LHammonds
<ubottu> LHammonds: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<GG111> rollitup: did this card work in a previous install of Linux ?
<rollitup> no i am using ubuntu for the first time
<rollitup> i mean linux
<rollitup> :P
<Multiply> rollitup: Well, ubuntu too. xD
<rollitup> i have been struggling since past three days and have begun losing hope
<bouma> im trying to set the application that is used to open magnetlinks in chromium, it uses transmission, how do i change this ??
<GG111> OK. rollitup what does dmesg |grep audio  output ?
<GG111>  "dmesg |grep audio"
<palmpilot> where is the best place to add some additional parameters when there is no xorg.conf?
<patch> .
<rollitup> does not give any output
<TheBuntu> Think 1204 is the best for ATI Catalyst and gnome shell !!
<theadmin> rollitup: Can you identify the card with "sudo lshw -C sound | grep product"?
<bouma> ive done some googles which indicate i should edit a file in ~/.local/share/applications bit this doesnt exist in ub1204 ?
<GG111> rollitup: how about sudo dmesg |grep audio ?
<theadmin> bouma: It might not exist by default, I mean, stuff in ~/.local is usually self-created
<nlici> thanks done!
<rollitup> it gives  product: ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller
<theadmin> bouma: Please note that files/dirs which start with . are hidden in the default filemanager, and to see them you need to hit ctrl-h
<GG111> that sounds like your other card ?
<rollitup> yes
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if you run the command I gave, it will make a URL if you select to upload to the server, what is the URL
<bouma> theadmin: thanks, but im using a console yes, it must be self created. im looking into the xdg-*
<Fat-Thing> what is this getty!? i don't remember installing it but it seems i got lots of `em running :( weird
<rollitup> M-audio chipset as lot of forum posts read is ICE1712
<ActionParsnip> palmpilot: if you make an xorg.conf file, it will be obeyed
<theadmin> Fat-Thing: Uhm... getty is the TTY login management utility, it always runs, it comes preinstalled. That's normal, worry not.
<GG111> rollitup: that's too odd, looks like your very well fine driver wyse.
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: I have 6 here
<bouma> theadmin: i could probably use nautilus right click if it was just torrents i wanted to change the association of, but i want magnet urls too
<GG111> can you open the graphycal volume settigns ?
<wwd> So guys, is there a way of insuring that every time i reboot that any given hard disk is assigned the same /dev/sdX. I am making a 15 disk array and using mdadm and would like to know which physical drive is /dev/sdX when a failure happens so I can remove the exact disk and not have to figure out which is which. Thanks.
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960088/ <---- check this out not only getty seems got apache2 too
<rollitup> yes but the volume control on the panel seems disabled
<wylde> !uuid | wwd
<ubottu> wwd: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<palmpilot> ActionParsnip:  "X -configure" and all this $foo?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: any chance of running my command.....
<rollitup> as it the icon shows but no level
<GG111> rollitup: OK, so we do have a driver problem.
<Night_Elf> wwd: check what you have from:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/*
<JohnjustJohn> sounds like a sound
<wylde> wwd: use uuid's in your /etc/fstab and every device will get mounted properly after every reboot.
<LHammonds> I am writing a Bash script to increment space for a file system automatically whenever a threshold is reached.  I am having difficulty figuring out how to translate a file system "path" between the various utilities which take different parameters.
<GG111> I'm PMing you rollitup
<wwd> okay, so i can statically set device to a a particular /dev/sdx by using unique uuids using /etc/fstab..
<wylde> LHammonds: that may be a better question for #bash
<bouma> theadmin: also, in ub1204 tab no longer switches pages in unity? is there a different kbdshort cut
<LHammonds> For example, /dev/LVG/opt is required for one utility, /dev/mapper/LVG-opt is required for a different one.
<rollitup> this is the link ActionParsnip http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a4a9c1b86c87e0397e32494b7b8d47e078f7df5f
<xerxas> Hi all
<rollitup> GG111 i am using irc through webchat, i doubt it will allow me to receive your pm
<rollitup> but I appreciate your help guys
<Guest88750> ciao
<Guest88750> !list
<ubottu> Guest88750: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<palmpilot> ActionParsnip:  tnx, i'll try
<Xeneth> I alway's have such issues with Apache2 and the ssl reverse proxy I have setup when doing a release update.  Anyone have any Idea's how to not having to set it all back up after updating?  am I missing something?
<theadmin> bouma: I'm sorry, I'm not aware of Unity stuff, I haven't really used it, most of the time I use Xfce
<GirlyGirl> rollitup: webchat allows messaging people
<escott> LHammonds, the various paths /dev/by-???? should be symlinks to /dev/sda#
<wwd> thanks for the suggestions.
<rollitup> i am connected to this channel using webchat.freenode.net and i don;t see any PM option
<GG111> rollitup: this script is for ?
<GG111> I see that's from 10.10 ver
<theadmin> rollitup: /msg somebody something
<GirlyGirl> rollitup: Click an alias in the right side pane and chose querry
<GirlyGirl> *query
<rollitup> thanks @GirlGirl I got it
<theadmin> rollitup: Just so you know, you don't have to use @ for nicknames. Also, you can use tab-completion here: type a first part of the nickname and hit Tab to complete it. For me, for instance, type "thea" and hit Tab, you get "theadmin".
<LHammonds> Thanks for the help everyone.  TTFN!
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Hello, i have a problem, Recently I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on VirtualBox. I changed setting and set "auto-hide" for launcher but it's not working
<cjs226> due to a sw dependency I'm wanting to install openjdk-6-jre 6b18-1.8.8~pre1-0ubuntu1 from the command line, but can't figure out how.  I've tried <apt-get install openjdk-6-jre=6b18-1.8.8~pre1-0ubuntu1> but get "E: Version '6b18-1.8.8~pre1-0ubuntu1' for 'openjdk-6-jre' was not found"
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Launcher in not appearing anymore
<theadmin> Aditya|AutoSpace: Do you have the Guest Additions installed? Unity is almost broken without them
<eopinne> hi
<Aditya|AutoSpace> theadmin: Yes
<theadmin> Aditya|AutoSpace: Hm, awkward then.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: maverick is EOL, no longer supported
<GirlyGirl> Aditya|AutoSpace: When you go back to that setting dialogue does it still check auto hide?
<eopinne> troubles with skype audio upon upgrade to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: I suggest you wipe Maverick out and clean install Precise. It is the latest release as well as being LTS
<Aditya|AutoSpace> GirlyGirl: Yes
<ActionParsnip> eopinne: does audio work ok in other apps?
<eopinne> yes
<wylde> !search openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> Found:
<GirlyGirl> Aditya|AutoSpace: try running "unity --reset"  and setting that option again
<wylde> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is extra. Version 6b24-1.11.1-4ubuntu2 (precise), package size 226 kB, installed size 689 kB
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/java | wylde (this should list the available java packages)
<ubottu> wylde (this should list the available java packages): File /usr/bin/java found in groovy, java-propose-classpath, java2html, javacc, javamorph, sloccount
<Hypnotic> HELLO ALL
<wylde> cjs226:  ^^
<theadmin> Hm, odd, it doesn't list them all
<eopinne> ActionParsnip: it works fine, but keep getting audio playback problem whenever i try to call or answering a call, when other applications using audio are working
<wylde> theadmin: alrighty, thanks. Was looking for cjs226 .
<rollitup> ok ActionParsnip i shall keep that as an option too
<theadmin> wylde: Meh, it doesn't list em all after all -- I suppose the java packages don't install to /usr/bin
<Aditya|AutoSpace> GirlyGirl: Already tried that but no luck. I've seen couple of thread in askubuntu..Some people have this problem
<Aditya|AutoSpace> And I think no one got solution yet
<GirlyGirl> Aditya|AutoSpace: Report a bug against unity then ... does this occur in unity-2d?
<wylde> theadmin: possibly, I should have left "jre" off the bot find, it would have listed all opejdk-6- stuffs then :)
<Aditya|AutoSpace> GirlyGirl: I've changed anything else. So I think its 2d
<davey_> how do i uninstall the java i have now and start over
<Aditya|AutoSpace> *I haven't
<cjs226> theadmin: thx, i know i can install java, but i need that exact version.  isn't it possible to install backrev versions?
<theadmin> cjs226: What exact version?
<Infinite8> Thinking about trying out Gnome3, does compiz fusion work alright with it?
<cjs226> theadmin: 6b18-1.8.8~pre1-0ubuntu1
<diverdude> It is as if ubuntu cannot figure out how to control the heat of my computer...It gets extremely hot and no fans or anything starts. How do i check if ubuntu does what its supposed to do regarding regulation of CPU temperature ?
<theadmin> Infinite8: Last I tried, gnome3 would crash whenever I tried to use a window manager other than Mutter.
<chiliblue> of the 2 nvidia videa drivers that come up as available to install in ubuntu, which one should you choose? Is there any advantage in the one that isn't recommended?
<cjs226> theadmin: it's listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6b18/
<Aditya|AutoSpace> By the way, what is best alternative to "Unity"?
<auronandace> Aditya|AutoSpace: define best
<theadmin> Aditya|AutoSpace: There's no "best", but officially supported Ubuntu desktops are Gnome, Xfce, LXDE and KDE.
<jhutchins_wk> Is there a known problem with the Intel 910GL on the last two releases?
<Infinite8> theadmin:  What window manager does Gnome3 currently utilize
<Scarra3> For installing fglrx should I install the Post version?
<theadmin> Infinite8: As said above, Mutter.
<jhutchins_wk> I updated yesterday, and now my fonts are all messed up in whatever terminal is standard.
<theadmin> Infinite8: It's new, made for gnome3 specifically
<omido> Hi newbie here. i have an issue. i'm from iran. i just installed ubuntu 12.04 . when i want to update i noticed that it uses iranian servers or something (ir.archives.ubuntu.com) . is it good and safe? and what's its diffrence with the main or US sources?
<jhutchins_wk> Messed up on the desktop as well.
<theadmin> Infinite8: I'm talking mainline here though, not sure, Ubuntu may have patched it to use Compiz or something.
<greenit> sometimes when i boot, i log in to my user, but ubuntu takes me immediately back to the login screen... when i enter my password again, it takes me to my desktop, as it should... can any1 tell me how i can get rid of logging in twice?
<Scarra3> should I just the regular fglrx driver in additional drivers or the post one?
<Infinite8> theadmin:  Yea, guess Gnome3 is pretty new and needs some wrk done.
<jhutchins_wk> How do I get the actuall release name/number?
<greenit> jhutchins_wk, from what?
<jhutchins_wk> recent ubuntu release?
<urthmover> how do I boot into recovery mode?
<jhutchins_wk> greenit: Installed.
<Pici> jhutchins_wk: lsb_release -a
<jhutchins_wk> Indeed, 12.04, thank you.
<jhutchins_wk> That would be precice pangolin, no?
<ggherdov> Hi all. How to know what version of a given package (gnucash) is packaged for a given version of Ubuntu (12.04) ?
<ggherdov> jhutchins_wk: yep
<greenit> jhutchins_wk, yea, ubuntu 12.04 "precise pangolin"
<jhutchins_wk> So if I launch a new gnome terminal, it's fine, but the text in the window title bar is all messed up.  Can't tell if it's just wierd characters - e and x are transposed - or if there's pixel shift as well.
<case_> hi there, i'm planing to install ubuntu 12.04 as a single boot on a Macbook Air, and i'm quite scary to brick it... I'll need handholding :)
<jhutchins_wk> I was having problems with the desktop image getting all pixel-scrambled, but that doesn't seem to be happening since the upgrade.
<Logan_> case_: Physical contact is outside the scope of this channel.
<case_> Logan_, virtual handholding then :)
<Scarra3> ?
<davey_> anybody play runescape and is java pro? i cant get it to load up
<alankila> I've heard rumors arguing that linux should not be installed on os x hardware because voltages and fans are not adjusted correctly.
<davey_> cant get runescape to play in linux keeps crashing:(
<jhutchins_wk> case_: Pretty hard to brick an apple.  You can always recover with their system disk.
<greenit> davey_, which java do u have installed?
<case_> jhutchins_wk, it's a macbook air and i've no usb disk drive so i feel quite naked in the cold if I broke the boot...
<urthmover> recovery mode  Does it exist in 12.04?
<autif> I have a USB-serial dongle (067b:2303) - it used to work fine in Natty/Oneiric as a user, however, in Precise, I need to sudo to send/receive data from it - how do I fix this?
<davey_> greenit:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/960137/
<pyboy> urthmover: yes
<Logan_> urthmover: Yes, it does.
<urthmover> pyboy: Logan_   how do I access it?
<Logan_> urthmover: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<urthmover> thx for responding btw
<alankila> case_: if it runs os x lion, the efi should support internet recovery even if the harddisk had no OS...
<urthmover> genius  thanks Logan_
<greenit> davey_, hm... ok, what is the error-msg from runescape
<Logan_> urthmover: No problem.
<escott> !info gnucash | ggherdov
<ubottu> ggherdov: gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.4.10-1 (precise), package size 1893 kB, installed size 6164 kB
<pyboy> urthmover: i thin you prees tab on startup
<case_> alankila, thanks for the tips but it doesn't, it's an old Air...
<davey_> greenit: just doesnt load up in browser keeps crashing
<shadowspell> hey, how i can run terminal as root ? su and my pass gives authentication failed
<ggherdov> escott: thanks a lot
<davey_> and how do i highlight name like you are doing lol
<wylde> !tab | davey_
<ubottu> davey_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Logan_> pyboy: I believe it's the Shift key.
<pyboy> Logan_: sorry
<LinuxMonkey> shadowspell: you should not run it as root, try sudo command
<wylde> davey_: just include the persons nick that you are replying to, and it will highlight for them.
<jpds> shadowspell: sudo -s
<Logan_> pyboy: (According to that page, at least.) I just have the grub menu automatically launch on boot.
<greenit> davey_, hah, doesn't start by me either... you can try to install the sun-java to get it running^^
<wylde> davey_: you can type a part of their name then hit tab so you don't have to type the whol;e thing.
<jhutchins_wk> case_: So get yourself the tools you need.
<ggherdov> I am running Natty, i.e. 11.04. I'd like to upgrade to Precise (12.04). From https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades looks like I need 11.10 as an intermediate step. What is the exact procedure? apt-get something?
<davey_> greenit, what is best way to install sun-java i have been goooogling all morning lol
<grylos> aloha
<grylos> aloha guys
<Logan_> ggherdov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades#Network_Upgrade_for_Ubuntu_Desktops_.28Recommended.29
<grylos> have u tested 12.04?
<ggherdov> Logan_: thanks
<Logan_> ggherdov: And then follow the same steps to upgrade to 11.10.
<greenit> davey_, probably this helps you: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/01/sun-java-6-now-can-be-installed-on.html
<omido> ggherdov:  This is what i did : i used ubuntu 12.04 live cd to upgrade my 11.04 installition and it just went fine
<Logan_> grylos: Yes. This is the support channel for Ubuntu, and 12.04 is the current stable version.
<ggherdov> omido: I see. But I have to download the ISO image then. I will try with the proc suggested by Logan_
<davey_> greenit, hmm ill try that do i have to uninstall the java i have installed now?
<jhutchins_wk> If there's a font setting that will fix these displays I can't find it, because the text in system settings is screwed up.
<omido> ggherdov:  what Logan_ said is better but having the live cd may come in handy sometimes.
<greenit> davey_, nope, you can change the native java-version in the commandline
<b0ot> Anyone know how I can get vlc version 1.1.1 (that specific version... no newer) on ubuntu 10.04
<omido> you can use it to install/upgrade ubuntu on other machines or use it in case your sistem get problematic.
<b0ot> ?
<x43L0Pr7> Misha Fag.
<omido> b0ot: from software center .or download the .deb package from official vlc website
<davey_> greenit, hmm not sure how to do that lol ima linux noobie
<b0ot> omido: how do you install a .deb file?
<mneptok> b0ot: use the repos, not a download.
<pungi-man_> b0ot, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<davey_> windows are jerks due to my hdd crashing and gateway being oem not supporting
<greenit> davey_, here is the ubuntu-help page for java ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<omido> b0ot: not sure but i think you can just click on it. or you can use terminal to install sudo dpkg filename.deb
<pyboy> b0ot: or you could  just click on it
<mneptok> b0ot: do not download .deb files unless you have absolutely no other choice.
<Logan_> b0ot: Why do you need that version of VLC specifically?
<jhutchins_wk> Well, the system is unusable like this.  Not sure where to go from here.  Possibly a different distro.
<davey_> greenit, that is the site i used to download my current java but keeps crashing in browser
<Oprtz> hi guys, i format HDD and remove windows7 and now install ubuntu 12.04, one prblem i am facing, wireless internet disconnect after 5 minutes, my wifi hardware is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection. plzz need help
<b0ot> I want it to work with a vlc remote application on android
<b0ot> they say the newer version has errors
<b0ot> how do I check what version a ppa has?
<greenit> davey_, did u use the manual method?
<davey_> yes
<davey_> i used sudo su so i was root user
<Logan_> b0ot: But the version of VLC in Lucid is 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.8.
<Logan_> b0ot: And that's older than the one you want to download.
<cuser> hi all. i installed "openbox obconf" in my ubuntu 11.04 but when i choose "openbox session" in gdm, it opens but i'm unable to do anything (for example the terminal does not returns a prompt). thanks
<greenit> davey_, did u also make the two lines where "IMPORTANT" stands above? because u do not have the oracle/sun java6 enabled
<pyboy> b0ot: type sudo apt-get install vlc
<Oprtz> hi guys, i format HDD and remove windows7 and now install ubuntu 12.04, one prblem i am facing, wireless internet disconnect after 5 minutes, my wifi hardware is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection. plzz need help
<davey_> greenit, on the java help page right above java 7?
<greenit> davey_, yeah, the "update-alternatives ..." commands
<sburjan> Hello. Any idea why I still get the old lock screen even after upgrading to 12.04 ?
<Plouj> hi
<gislikarl> can someone help me? YouTube videos always play with negative colors when using Flash.
<Plouj> I have a lucid machine and I have LTS updates enabled, but I still don't see an option to upgrade to precise in the update manager, what gives?
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: there is a PPA or two
<alankila> gislikarl: first order help: try enabling html5 playback
<gislikarl> I already have but not all videos can use HTML5
<Logan_> ActionParsnip: Yes, but he was looking for an older version of VLC (back to 1.1.1) so that it would work with an Android app. I pointed out that the one in the repository is already older than that.
<greenit> alankila, where can i enable the html5-playback is this an option in firefox?
<positronus> Does anybody know how to set alert in XChat to notify me when someone mentions (talks to me) on channel? In Alerts settings there is 'Channel Message', but that seems to alert on all activity in all channels.
<ActionParsnip> Logan_: I have a PPA for 1.1.13
<Logan_> ActionParsnip: I don't believe he had tried it out yet. Just acting on advice from reviews of the app.
<alankila> greenit: it's a web site feature. I don't remember the url to go to at youtube to turn it on
<Logan_> positronus: "Highlighted Message" is the one you want.
<Oprtz> no one is answering my question :(
<gislikarl> youtube.com/html
<gislikarl> youtube.com/html5
<greenit> alankila, ah, k
<greenit> gislikarl, thx
<Logan_> !please | Oprtz
<ubottu> Oprtz: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<gislikarl> np
<Oprtz> okie
<davey_> greenit, hmm ill try that in a minute but im afk a sec  btw do u play runescape?
<K4k> Hi, I'm trying to setup lightdm so that the only login option is to type in the username and password. I've got it right now so that it presents that prompt as an option but it's not the only option. How can I disable the display of any previous or local users at the login prompt?
<alankila> Oprtz: try check if kernel messages appear in dmesg when disconnection happens. Try disable wpa or wpa2 if you use it, see if that helps
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: disable n speed for the interface, can help
<Oprtz> ! Please  hi guys, i format HDD and remove windows7 and now install ubuntu 12.04, one prblem i am facing, wireless internet disconnect after 5 minutes, my wifi hardware is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection. plzz need help
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alankila> Oprtz: that's the sort of thing which allows you to collect data to try to identify keywords to google with
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: can you give a pastebin of the output of:   sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a            Thanks
<Oprtz> alankila:  i tried to search on google but failed
<greenit> davey_, nope, just watched the site as u said that it doesn't work ;)    well, after you entered the 2 commands, restart your firefox
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  okie wait
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: use http://pastie.org  or similar to host
<davey_> greenit,ill try that thanks
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. I'm having an issue with my graphics running very very slow after the upgrade to 12.04. I did not have this issue with 11.10 (running unity or Gnome Shell). Please advice
<mohd> quit
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  thnkx buddy i was about to ask pasebin website addess
<econdudeawesome> Graphics are slow in lightdm and in graphical session
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: what video chip do you use?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: how do I check?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  http://pastie.org/3844086
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you
<mohd> quit
<mohd> quit
<Logan_> mohd: It's /quit.
<mneptok> mohd: /quit
<mohd> q
<systemd0wn> Question, I can change my brightness via the command line, but not via the applet. Can I modify the applet to work properly?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: when I run that, I get: PCI (sysfs) as the response
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: hold up, nm
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: wait, youour PCI bus is slow
<roasted> Question - I noticed Unity 2d and Unity 3d have very different scroll speeds, even on my i5 laptop. Curious if there's a way to alter it"
<limitgb> ThinkT510, hi I'm still not able to boot Ubuntu. Installed correctly but all i get after restart is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  http://pastie.org/3844086  , please check it Brother
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: okay, which line am I looking for here?
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: echo "options iwl3945 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/intelwifi.conf          Then reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: patience child
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: product line and the driver= bit
<jsebean> Hey all, I have a problem with 12.04 Gnome Classic. First, Unity is in Gnome Classic and I don't want it, problem is if I disable Unity in Gnome Classic in 12.04 then if I login as Unity it wont work. How can I keep Unity working when Logged in as Unity but not in Gnome Classic. Also, the Applications and Places link in Gnome glassic is hard to see, and the buttons on panels is white, how do i fix that?
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  Sir , i paste this in Terminal ? echo "options iwl3945 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/intelwifi.conf  ???
<cuser> hi all. i installed "openbox obconf" in my ubuntu 11.04 but when i choose "openbox session" in gdm, it opens but i'm unable to do anything (for example the terminal does not returns a prompt). what it could be? thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: yes, all one command, then reboot
<Oprtz> okie i will
<Oprtz> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: np
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: Product: mobile 4 series chipset integrated graphics controller; driver = i915
<ThinkT510> limitgb: hmm, where are you installing the bootloader (default is sda)
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  it says  " options iwl3945 11n_disable=1 "
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: ok you have onboard intel GPU, seems to be running the right driver. Could check /var/log/Xorg.0.log    I'm not sure what to advise on Intel GPUs tbh
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: yes, it will echo to the screen, that's fine
<Oprtz> ActionParsnip:  now i rebot ?
<ActionParsnip> Oprtz: indeed
<Scarra3> should I just the regular fglrx driver in additional drivers or the post one?
<Oprtz> okie
<Oprtz> thnx again for the help,
<pyboy> jsebean: alt and right click on the panel go to properties to change the colour  you can increase the size of the panel i think
<Oprtz> will come back after rebot
<sburjan> Hello. after installing this theme ... http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/install-elementary-gtk-theme-on-ubuntu.html .. any idea why doesn't show up in the list ?
<jsebean>  pyboy: I mean the text color and the buttons
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: any idea what I should look for in the log?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: errors and warnings
<jsebean>  pyboy: Not only that how do I fix the Unity problem?
<limitgb> ThinkT510, sda
<limitgb> how do i reinstall it?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: would an error be (**)?
<Mneumonic> I am running 12.04 at some point while using my install it will freeze up.  I can still use the keyboard and I can move the mouse around but the mouse won't grab windows or click anything.
<limitgb> i'm already  in a live cd session
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: you will see WW or EE in the left hand side
<Mneumonic> I am able to use the keyboard to navigate around but the mouse stops responding other than being able to move the pointer around
<ThinkT510> limitgb: i think you just need to: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<ActionParsnip> Mneumonic: is the RAM healthy? Did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? If you used a CD, did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<fthdhktgvdds> hello
<Mneumonic> ActionParsnip yes to all of those
<jsebean> Hey all, I have a problem with 12.04 Gnome Classic. First, Unity is in Gnome Classic and I don't want it, problem is if I disable Unity in Gnome Classic in 12.04 then if I login as Unity it wont work. How can I keep Unity working when Logged in as Unity but not in Gnome Classic. Also, the Applications and Places link in Gnome glassic is hard to see, and the buttons on panels is white, how do i fix that?
<pyboy> jsebean: what problem are you  having with unity
<ubuntu> hi, I've upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 TLS by clicking on a update popup, it installed then reboot, but now with grub when I choose a partition it says (error : no such partition), I can't run windows neither, it was running properly before this upgrade, currently I'm on a live CD, please help me I don't want to loose all my data :(
<jsebean> pyboy: ^^
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: just some errors about missing fonts. Everything else looks fine. When I tried lxdm, it ran appropriately fast (not unusually slow). Is lightdm not all that light then? :D
<limitgb> cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<systemd0wn> Question, I can change my brightness via the command line, but not via the applet. Can I modify the applet to work properly?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: not sure dude, have a play around, see what you can find out. The font folders are ok to ignore
<Fat-Thing> Linux coolroot 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Fat-Thing>   <---- is there a way to upgrade my kernel? how? and what will happen to my applications?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: fair enough. Think I'll give gdm a shot then
<pyboy> jsebean: tell me again  what  is wrong with unity
<roasted> Question - I noticed Unity 2d and Unity 3d have very different scroll speeds, even on my i5 laptop. Curious if there's a way to alter it"
<jsebean> pyboy: Hey all, I have a problem with 12.04 Gnome Classic. First, Unity is in Gnome Classic and I don't want it, problem is if I disable Unity in Gnome Classic in 12.04 then if I login as Unity it wont work. How can I keep Unity working when Logged in as Unity but not in Gnome Classic. Also, the Applications and Places link in Gnome glassic is hard to see, and the buttons on panels is white, how do i fix that?
<Mneumonic> ActionParsnip I am not sure what I should be looking up to find if someone has had this issue before
<Rexter> breaker breaker, good morning!!
<Mneumonic> It's weird because my keyboard will still work and my mouse will be able to click some things like the power menu in the top right on the panel.  But I can't drag windows or interaction with them with the mouse in any way
<ActionParsnip> Mneumonic: could try alternate ISO, installs in text mode. May help
<Mneumonic> ActionParsnip The install is fine.  I've been gaming in it all night, doing work.  It is fine.
<samster34> yoes, it's me again...the guy with the prebuilt pc that just won't run linux...ready to try again
<pyboy> jsebean: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  i know  your gonna think why do that command,there might be missing packages
<ubuntu> hi, I've upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 TLS, it installed then reboot, but now with grub when I choose a partition it says (error : no such partition), I can't run windows neither, it was running properly before this upgrade, currently I'm on a live CD, please help me
<Kruptein> Hey my unity greeter doesn't copy the background I have for my account how can I fix this? :)
<pyboy> jsebean: reboot after
<Kruptein> sary I managedto fix it btw
<Rexter> I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on two machines. Has the animated splash screen been removed. It seems to boot fine, but the long pause on the blank purple screen is not nice...
<jsebean> pyboy: ill try it
<jsebean> pyboy: thanks
<limitgb> ThinkT510, cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<ubuntu> why is my login ubuntu? does anyone see my messages?
<Kruptein> I see your message
<pyboy> jsebean: no problem
<jsebean> pyboy: Already newest version
<ThinkT510> limitgb: ah, you probable need to chroot before doing the install of grub
<samster34> ubuntu: we see you
<i7c> how can i change the language on ubuntu server?
<fthdhktgvdds> i see them.
<limitgb> ThinkT510, do what?
<limitgb> :D
<ThinkT510> limitgb: i've never chrooted before
<limitgb> ahm
<Kruptein> so does anyone know how to get your unity greeter to have the same background as your account?
<ThinkT510> !chroot | limitgb
<ubottu> limitgb: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<pyboy> jsebean: ok try to reinstall unity  google how to reinstall unity
<ubuntu> could you please help me, I've just upgraded to 12.04 and I can't boot my computer anymore, grub says 'error: no such partition', it was working before the update...
<pyboy> jsebean: wait a min
<vortec> hi there! i just upgraded from natty to oneiric, and now mdadm doesnt configure correctly. here's what happens: http://pastebin.com/drMjHvLj how can i try to fix this?
<limitgb> i just want to reinstall the bootloader, can't be so hard
<ubuntu> it's the same  error for the windows partition too, wich was also working
<jsebean> pyboy: how would that help though, Unity works fine, but it also works in gnome classic when it shouldn't, so if i disable it in compiz then gnome classic works, but unity doesnt when I login as unity
<limitgb> i've installed Ubuntu like hundred of times
<Rexter> ubuntu, have you tried sudo update-grub from the terminal?
<ThinkT510> limitgb: i've used a grub rescue cd for reinstalling grub before
<samster34> ubuntu: open the grub command line and type ls, that should list the partitions it sees
<ubuntu> Rexter: I can open the terminal now with the live cd or should I reboot and try to do it on the grub screnn?
<chronos> hello. I getting errors related to python and when try to execute python I get "Illegal Instruction"?  there is the complete error when do apt-get upgrade: https://gist.github.com/2565370 ... the error appeared while doing do-release-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 yesterday.
<pyboy> jsebean: do you gnome shells
<jsebean> pyboy: ??
<jsebean> pyboy: gnome shell is installed but i dont use it, dont like it, i use unity sometimes and gnome classic
<pyboy> jsebean: try sudo apt-get remove unity  then after that try  sudo apt-get install unity
<Kruptein> someone on unity-greeder help here?
<jk_> ........
<limitgb>  sudo mount dev/sdXY /mnt
<limitgb>     sudo grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdZ
<jsebean> pyboy: but how would that help?
<limitgb> which is XY and Z
<Rexter> ubuntu; if you can't boot at all, you'll have to reinstall Grub from the live CD. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<limitgb> xD
<limitgb> Z should be sda but xy is my /boot partition or /
<limitgb> ?
<pyboy> jsebean: dont know it is worth a try
<chronos> The ERROR looks like a BUG ni  UBUNTU upgrade to 12.04
<pyboy> jsebean: be on gnome classic when your doing it
<ubuntu> chronos: it didn't mentionned any error during the upgradeare you sure?
<ProtoX> I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04, from 11.10. But now I can't switch workspaces. When I try to switch workspace, all I see is the background picture. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<chronos> I'm sure
<chronos> ubuntu: the thing started to happen in do-release-upgrade
<chronos> ubuntu: I can't even compile python
<ubuntu> chronos: so everybody will have the same issue?
<chronos> ubuntu: so I guess some lib is broken
<chronos> ubuntu: nop, I have.
<chronos> I already did 5 upgrades in different servers
<chronos> but this one broke  ubuntu
<positronus> Logan_, thanks
<Kruptein> can anyone help with the unity greeter? :D
<Logan_> positronus: No problem.
<chronos> ubuntu: it's a python server for python apps, python was working before.
<ubuntu> Rexter: thanks, I'm trying to repair grub, hoping it will solve my issue...
<_joseph> wow 1847 users? are you all Linux experts or people having a lot of problems with Linux like me?
<linuxmonkey> well good luck guys im heading to bed now.lol been configuring irssi :) hehehe so I can sneak (SSH) into my box and help ya guys
<phraktal77> hi. Evolution's MAPI driver for exchange is broken in 12.04. It was working in 11.10
<phraktal77> or does it work for anyone ?
<ubuntu> chronos: maybe get back to 11.10?
<chronos> ubuntu: it's a idea but how to it with python broke?
<miwa> I've tried creating an xsession for stumpwm using this example http://stumpwm.svkt.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl/Ubuntu_11.10_Unity_and_Stumpwm but my xsession won't start showing me an error message and then taking me back to the login screen. How do I debug this? I'm assuming something gets logged somewhere so I can figure out what is going wrong
<samster34> hi! so...trying to boot the 12.04-desktop-amd64.iso's live system....it freezes here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000092.jpg
<_joseph> I still need to install this video card, all the videos even yahoo is very distorted and choppy. Even with the onboard card, this wasn't an issue in windows and I refuse to go back. So can please get some help? thank you
<limitgb> hahaha
<limitgb> now I got an empty grub
<limitgb> oh my... this is hard
<samster34> limitgb: heh, have fun :S
<neattoast> samster32: Try redownloading and reburning the disc. It might be a bad disc.
<limitgb> samster34, thank you
<neattoast> samster34: Rebuild the disc. I would say it's a bad dics
<neattoast> *disc
<linuxmonkey> samster34:  i had same issue and in my case it was a bad burn. I ended up doing a usbstick install instead.lol
<neattoast> linuxmonkey: I almost never use cds anymore just because of the speed advantage of usb
<samster34> neattoast, linuxmonkey: this IS a USB drive
<samster34> can someone link me to where I can find the md5 hashes of the isos?
<neattoast> samster34: Then just redownload ubuntu, and then reflash it.
<linuxmonkey> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<roothorick> oh, right, precise is out now
<limitgb> what now?
<limitgb> :D
<jacer> Anyone have any recomendations for a terminal based IRC client other than CenterIM?
<roothorick> I'm having serious problems with scrollbars. I'll click, try to drag it, cursor moves, but the scrollbar doesn't respond
<limitgb> i refuse to reinstall Winbugs
<samster34> I don't want to know how to do it, I want to know where I can find the md5s
<MonkeyDust> jacer  irssi, weechat
<neattoast> i'm using irssi!!
<nimbiotics> hello evry1. I just installed 12.04, but I'm using gnome and I cannot find how to start the update manager. Can someone please tell me how? IA!
<Kruptein> pidgin!
<Kruptein> my unity greeter doesn't show my personal background, .. how can I solve this?
<lousygarua> trying to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 through USB but in the live USB menu where it asks if to install alongside 11.04 or erase everything etc., the upgrade option is disabled.  what might be wrong and how do I overcome this?
<linuxmonkey> samster34:  click the how to and there is a link to them
<jk_> ........
<jk_> kajkaja
<jacer> I'm using CenterIM and the color options are driving me nuts.
<samster34> linuxmonkey: thanks
<Kruptein> lousygarua: some systems only allow a maximum ammount of os's
<roothorick> ....sigh. It's hardware related. I can drag things with my digitizer but not with my touchpad
<abaddon> hi, how does the ubuntu versions relate to the debian ones? for eg. is ubuntu 11 based on debian wheezy (which is unstable atm)? just trying to understand which version to pick to be like on debian unstable
<linuxmonkey> or click this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<samster34> linuxmonkey: hash is correct
<lousygarua> Kruptein: but i want it to upgrade, not to install alongside
<Kruptein> lousygarua: oh sorry my bad
<lousygarua> Kruptein: thanks anyway :)
<Kruptein> ^
<ProtoX> abaddon, ubuntu has less breakage and more rapid fixes
<Kruptein> *^^
<developer215> hello, what is the best way to install apache + php + mysql in ubuntu 12.04?
<samster34> any way to verify the integrity of the usb drives data?
<Kruptein> developer215: lamp
<abaddon> ProtoX i guess i want to know how to choose a version that has relatively new software versions but its not bleeding edge to be counter-productive?
<MonkeyDust> developer215  try tasksel
<abaddon> on debian, i would use unstable, inbetween stable and testing
<Kruptein> developer215: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies  (old source though)
<nimbiotics> In v12.04 with gnome; how do I: 1) Switch between running programs and 2) start the update manager?
<dougmencken> hi guys; I downloaded ubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso and now burning it; would it work on my G4 Quicksilver?
<patholio> is there a command that tells you what the original install version of ubuntu was?
<Kruptein> developer215: just search for lamp (linux apache mysql php)
<developer215> ok, thansk for the answers
<MonkeyDust> patholio  lsb_release -sd
<dougmencken> I especially wonder about my ATi Rage 128 Pro videocard
<Kruptein> still nobody that could know why my unity-greeter doesn't show my personal wallpaper?
<developer215> MonkeyDust, thanks, tasksel is what i was looking for
<dougmencken> can I re-partition my hard disk to shrink HFS+ volume?
<dougmencken> (using this CD)
<patholio> MonkeyDust cheers but that seems to return the current version, im trying to work out what the orginal was before all the upgrades over the years
<ProtoX> oh fuck it, I'll just reformat and do a fresh install of ubuntu, as the upgrade failed twice
<limitgb> how do i edit the grub list?
<limitgb> i just get an empty grub
<MonkeyDust> ProtoX  mind your language
<oCean> ProtoX: control your language here, please
<derpella> So... When will newest xfce update show up in repos?
<helo1> hey guys. I am using samba to share files from my laptop. The smbd service does not start at boot. I have to manually enter "sudo service smbd start" before filesharing will function. How can I correct this? On all my other samba installs, the service is autostarted at boot
<Kruptein> ProtoX clean installs are always better imo
<touil> Hello everyone. I'm going to try to explain a bug that occurs in my fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04.
<dougmencken> derpella: I doubt it would be faster than in Debian Sid, in Sid, there's currently only old XFCE
<Kruptein> touil:  what's the problem
<derpella> I see, thanks
<touil> Once in a while, my desktop crashes, I mean, I still see the 'arrow' moving on the screen when I move the mouse,
<derpella> Unity?
<touil> but, when I try to click somewhere, nothing happens.
<ProtoX> and this time I actually remembered to make a backup of fstab to the fileserver
<ProtoX> so I won't have to set everything up manually again
<ProtoX> lol
<touil> Ubuntu seems to work because when this occurs as I listen to music, the music does go on.
<limitgb> anyone with grub experience?
<shadykhan> im using xfce and some applications where i right click the menu is suuper small any idea how to fix?
<phraktal77> anyone can confirm evolution+mapi working with exchange ? including calendar and contacts ?
<MarKiten> Anyone have any recomendations for a Mail Server other than Zimbra?
<phraktal77> it worked in 11:10 and has been broken in 12.04
<dougmencken> shadykhan: screenshot?
<shadykhan> 1 sec
<Ethek> Ubuntu 12.04 seems to be giving me issues with Audacious skins, anyone able to point me in a direction to look on this ?  http://tinyurl.com/7m2dsxu
<shadykhan> http://a.pictureupload.us/af29233d31da6d9c7c4e6fabe96554f7.png
<shadykhan> its really tiny
<FooFlyer> hi everyone, i need some help, it would be better if someone speaks spanish
<Mneumonic> This is the problem I am having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801465
<Mneumonic> Does anyone know of a fix?
<lousygarua> FooFlyer: maybe try #ubuntu-es
<FooFlyer> ok, thank you so much
<dougmencken> shadykhan: really small font
<theadmin> Ethek: What exactly is the problem? The skin seems to be getting applied.
<dougmencken> shadykhan: go to Rat -> Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts (tab)
<Ethek> theadmin it is, lack of detail on what should be the classic winamp look of the skin. No colors ect
<theadmin> Ethek: Oh, I see... No idea, sorry
<mentat> Anyone know why ubuntu thinks my desktop is a laptop in the displays window?
<Mneumonic> This is the problem I am having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801465
<cuser> hi all. i installed "openbox obconf" in my ubuntu 11.04 but when i choose "openbox session" in gdm, it opens but i'm unable to do anything (for example the terminal does not returns a prompt). what it could be? thanks!
<MonkeyDust> mentat  why do you think ubuntu thinks that?
<dougmencken> Mneumonic: look into 'dmesg'; if there's nothing suspicious, then it's your mice
<shadykhan> dougmencken, the whole ui font size got bigger
<shadykhan> accept vlc lol
<mentat> when I open Displays it shows only one monitor called Laptop, I have dual monitors on a desktop and it won't let me mess with them...
<Mneumonic> it's not my mouse, touchpad on laptop is doing the same thing
<nimbiotics> In v12.04 with gnome; how do I: a) Switch between running programs and b) start the update manager?
<Mneumonic> dougmencken and I don't have this problem in windows 7
<dougmencken> shadykhan: set not default font and size, I'm using Sans 9
<limitgb> help, can't boot ubuntu
<Mneumonic> dougmencken I should note that my mouse still works "inside" of the xchat window.  I just can't click on the UI at all
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  alt-tab and dash menu - update manager
<Mneumonic> or on unity panel or desktop
<dougmencken> Mneumonic: hmm, looks strange, is it USB mice?
<limitgb> first error in the Ubuntu install, then no grub just a blinking cursor after reboot, now an empty grub
<limitgb> :(
<Mneumonic> dougmencken my mouse is usb yea, touchpad also acts the same
<shadykhan> dougmencken, same problem
<dougmencken> shadykhan: with mice?
<shadykhan> no font
<dougmencken> shadykhan: ah, font, well, set it to 14 then, not 9
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: Alt+ab does not work and is 'dash' a command?
<Mneumonic> I wonder if it's an issue with the Unity interface or compiz.  I didn't experience this in Xubuntu 12.04
<NurseDad> is there a way using the gui to  change the email in the notification area from thunderbird to evolution
<Mneumonic> Maybe I'll try installing xubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  in Unity, dash is the menu
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: I'm not using uinity but gnome
<shadykhan> dougmencken, then it messes up everything elses ui it becomes bigger which becomes annoying and it still doesnt fix the vlc menu
<dougmencken> shadykhan: so this tiny font issue is VLC-only?
<shadykhan> dougmencken, vlc and its happening on virtualbox as well only two applications that i have noticed so far
<sfxtor> Can someone point me in the right direction.  12.04. I have dual launchers showing up and desktop icons are overlapping / ghosting.  I tried unity reset but didnt work. was ok until today.
<dougmencken> shadykhan: version? I'm on 2.0.1, and everything is fine
<TheBuntu> What is going to do for 2nd screen?     sudo amdconfig --set-pcs-str="DDX,EnableRandR12,FALSE"  .. all i used was amdconfig --initial -f.
<sary> limitgb: does the GRUB menu shows up at all !
<wylde> I'm curious, I know I can update my ltsp servers packages by chroot into /opt/ltsp/i386 and rebuilding the image. If I log in on an ltsp client machine using a user with sudo privs and run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' will that upgrade the ltsp image or simply the ltsp server machine?
<shadykhan> 2.01
<shadykhan> dougmencken, you on xfce?
<limitgb> sary, no menu
<limitgb> just a console
<nimbiotics> Can someone please explain why Alt+Tab does not work in v12.04 with gnome? TIA!
<limitgb> i type help and got like hundred of options
<limitgb> xDD
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  unity *is* gnome + compiz
<dougmencken> shadykhan: yep, XFCE
<dougmencken> shadykhan: 4.8
<Oprtz> ! Please, my wifi card not working with ubuntu , how to enable it,  name is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection , thnx
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !wif!| Oprtz start here
<MonkeyDust> !wifi!| Oprtz start here
<Oprtz> in terminal i write ! wifi ?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi| Oprtz start here
<ubottu> Oprtz start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<samster34> okay, trying to boot 12.04 desktop amd64.....with nomodeset, because otherwise I get stuck on the same screen as before, I now get this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<NurseDad> is there a way to change the default email in the notificattion area from TB to Evo
<sary> limitgb: did you try with changing the boot order in BIOS to boot from HDD ! also did this occur after an upgrade !
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: I'm not using unity 3d, I hate it; but then classic gnome is giving me so much trouble
<Oprtz> !wifi , Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection  now working:(
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oprtz> not working
<srikanth> hi i hav installed touchegg but i dont know where it went and how to use that
<limitgb> sary, i'm boot from hd but there's no grub list
<wylde> Oprtz: ....go to the link the bot poted and read up on wifi issues?
<limitgb> in fact in /boot partition there's no grub file or folder
<wylde> posted*
<samster34> help? :/ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<Oprtz> wylde:  ok thanls
<samster34> PSOD, purple screen of death? :/
<sary> limitgb: I see . so grub is not insalled.
<linuxR> hi all, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 on my computer but I am experiencing problems with video, can't set my resolution to more than 1024x768. Can someone help?
<limitgb> sary, it seems so but i correctly made a grub-install a few minutes ago
<dougmencken> wow, it boots (shows "Ubuntu 12.04" and 4 flashing dots)
<limitgb> is like there's a lack of configuration files
<ANub> guys ive noticed a problem in 12.04
<davey_> there fresh sun java installed now what plugins do i need for browser??  http://paste.ubuntu.com/960362/
<dougmencken> davey_: apt-cache search openjdk
<samster34> anyone got an idea what I could do when this happens? trying to boot the live system off a usb flash drive...  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<ANub> when I want to start another x-session using Ctl+Alt+F1 and command "startx -- :2".....I can access the x session using Alt+F8...but then a popup comes up saying "Keyring message"
<helo1> I have an issue with my display on Ubuntu 10.04 laptop. It randomly extends the desktop as if there is an external monitor, causing things to render off screen until I manually set it back to the laptop display only. This also causes my gnome applets to get all messy since it changes my laptop display resolution sometimes (not always). How can I stop this from happening? It may be related to another issue which is that I have issues set
<ANub> this did not happen until 11.10
<Bagels> Are wacom tablets fully supported in precise?
<pnphi> what is Ubuntu architecture ?
<MonkeyDust> ANub  keyring manages your passwords
<xtgyal> Hi, how do I get LibreOffice Writer to save a document as PDF but keep my full name in the metadata as author?  LibreOffice seems to have installed with my first name only listed, I updated the info in Tools > Options so it has my full name but it still saves PDFs as my first name only.
<davey_> dougmencken, i did that now what?:P
<ANub> i uninstalled keyring.........and guess what
<dougmencken> davey_: icedtea-6-plugin - web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets
<linuxR> anyone else having problems to set screen resolution with ubuntu 12.04 / nvidia geforce 7100?
<wylde> pnphi: uhhh Ubuntu runs on a number of arch's
<ANub> my ubuntu software center also got removed......plus my WiFi connections got DC
<xtgyal> Ubuntu 12 is really buggy, I've been having a lot of issues since the upgrade :-(
<pnphi> The system files of ubuntu ?
<samster34> I'm getting desperate here :/ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<dougmencken> oh no; the installation failed to tty
<davey_> dougmencken, so that will work with sunjava then?
<ANub> even after removing keyring ..... my other X seesion does not work (lot of glitching and no menu etc etc)
<OerHeks> ANub, logical, the keys & passwords are stored in seahorse/keyring.
<dougmencken> startx gives me --> "no screens found"
<pyboy> xtgyal: i  know that just look at this chat and you will know
<wylde> pnphi: the arch you have will be the one you installed? i386 amd64 ppc etc etc etc....
<ANub> Any ideas....?
<dougmencken> davey_: openjdk was deployed by sun microsystems
<OerHeks> ANub, yes, reinstall.
<nishttal2> how can i setup the SSD on this machine to always mount at /ssd on reboot
<xtgyal> I'm upset that full-screen video doesn't work anymore, that's a pretty big bug :-& full-screen regardless of the program still shows the top and bottom menubars
<chipotle> what's the best VM for windows7 to run ubuntu?
<dougmencken> about R128... where should I ask? on #radeon?
<samster34> chipotle: I don't know about the best, but virtualbox works nicely for me
<wylde> pnphi: type uname -a in terminal and that will tell you what arch you're using. (assuming you're on Ubuntu now)
<OerHeks> dougmencken, openjdk is NOT deployed by sun.
<pnphi> 10.04
<pnphi> LTS
<pnphi> 10.04 LTS
<FloodBot1> pnphi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dougmencken> OerHeks: so wikipedia lies
<MonkeyDust> dougmencken  wikipedia :(
<samster34> help, I don't know what to do -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<chipotle> samster34: what about vmware?
<dougmencken> OerHeks: OpenJDK (Open Java Development Kit) is a free and open source implementation of the Java programming language.[2] It is the result of an effort Sun Microsystems began in 2006. The implementation is licensed under the GNU General Public License (GPL) with a linking exception, which exempts components of the Java class library from the GPL licensing terms. OpenJDK is the official Java SE 7 reference implementation.[3][4]
<naj42181> how long has 12.04 been official?
<samster34> chipotle: it's been a long time since I used it, I don't know
<OerHeks> dougmencken, you can edit wikipedia and say it is deployed by Coca-Cola.
<MonkeyDust> naj42181  since april 26
<touil> Hi. Would somebody help me with a trouble I have with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<touil> (please)
<dougmencken> touil: and me too!
<xtgyal> does LibreOffice have their own channel?
<ANub> when I want to start another x-session using Ctl+Alt+F1 and command "startx -- :2".....I can access the x session using Alt+F8...but then a popup comes up saying "Keyring message"
<napalm54> Using 12.04, why does the system monitor report cpu usage (either individual process or combined) above 100%?
<ANub> <ANub> this did not happen until 11.10
<ANub> <ANub> i uninstalled keyring.........and guess what
<ANub> <ANub> my ubuntu software center also got removed......plus my WiFi connections got DC
<ANub> <ANub> even after removing keyring ..... my other X seesion does not work (lot of glitching and no menu etc etc)
<FloodBot1> ANub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ANub> <ANub> Any ideas....?
<dougmencken> xtgyal: #libreoffice
<halfie_> does mplayer in ubuntu support VAAPI?
<xtgyal> that might be faster, seems like people are having more serious issues than my own problem here :-&
<xtgyal> thanx
<chipotle> samster34: and virtualbox is free?
<samster34> chipotle: yes
<chipotle> very nice
<martinphone> please paste the command used to scan from the terminal
<wylde> pnphi:10.04 is the version not arch, use 'uname -i' then ...
<samster34> chipotle: isn't there a free vmware version, too, though?
<sary> limitgb: sxcuse me , i lost you somehow ..
<naj42181> has anyone else had issues with wifi losing data every 30 seconds since installing 12.04?
<ANub> when I want to start another x-session using Ctl+Alt+F1 and command "startx -- :2".....I can access the x session using Alt+F8...but then a popup comes up saying "Keyring message"
<samster34> touil: post your question/problem, only then will people be able to tell if they can help you or not :)
<ANub> even after removing keyring ..... my other X seesion does not work (lot of glitching and no menu etc etc)
<ANub> any ideas...?
<craigbass1976> Anyone gotten ubuntu running well on a Mac iBook G4?
<samster34> ANub: have you tried turning it off and on again? :/
<touil> Anyone can help ?
<ANub> <samster34> turning what off...?
<samster34> touil: we won't know until you present your problem
<chipotle> is there a gui text editor on linux which is nice (not emacs and not vim)? something similar to textmate for mac
<MonkeyDust> touil  help starts with a question
<halfie_> I am hearing pops and crackling sound when playing a movie in VLC? Is there something I can do to fix the sound?
<helo1> chipotle: gedit
<samster34> ANub: I don't know. the computer? :/
<OerHeks> ANub, yes, reinstall. Or you could wait for an other answer.
<craigbass1976> touil, help what?
<ANub> yeah.....didn't help
<samster34> ANub: sorry, no clue then
<ANub> its ok
<ANub> i'll wait
<samster34> don't suppose anyone has a clue what this means:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<pyboy> touil: if you have a question ask it now
<DaZ> samster34: does it boot? :f
<xtgyal> Hi, how do I get LibreOffice Writer to save a document as PDF but keep my full name in the metadata as author?  LibreOffice seems to have installed with my first name only listed, I updated the info in Tools > Options so it has my full name but it still saves PDFs as my first name only.
<cchico30> hola
<ANub> <samster34> seems like memory issue
<samster34> DaZ: no, this is as far as I get. I don't even get this far without nomodeset
<cchico30> alguien habla español?
<DaZ> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<samster34> ANub: I ran a complete memory check a few weeks ago, everything was fine
<samster34> and nothing would run then, either
<sary> limitgb: are you still on you desk.
<james296> can anyone tell me how to eliminate the floppy drive showing up in nautilus running on VMware Fusion on iMac
<sary> naj42181: have you tried these steps here http://askubuntu.com/questions/128269/wireless-connection-drops-every-30-seconds-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04
<samster34> ANub: I'll try taking out the modules anyway
<touil> I have freshly installed ubuntu 12.04.
<touil> And once in a while, my desktop doesn't respond any more.
<naj42181> sary: i just did the update manager and that didn't fix the problem, ive tried manually installing the drivers and that didn't work
<james296> I removed the floppy from VMware Fusion, but the Floppy area is still visible within Ubuntu 12.04
<samster34> apart from this issue, I also seem to have a video driver issue, without nomodeset I don't even get to the purple screen before it freezes
<james296> it just annoys me that its there
<touil> I mean, sometimes, I can see the mouse moving on the screen, but whenever I click somewhere, nothing happens
<sary> naj42181: which  driver is it .
<naj42181> sary: and i'm not advanced enough to know how to turn off the power management
<touil> so I lose completly the control of ubuntu.
<naj42181> sary: intel wimax 6250, but i don't need the wimax part to work, just the wireless N
<touil> I can do  Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get to a terminal.
<pyboy> touil: does  the mouse not move sometimes
<rhizmoe> so, i rebooted my 10.10 box and now i don't have any hover behaviors, mousewise.
<reader> hai guys
<Halzen> Ahoy.
<touil> No the mouse always moves.
<sary> naj42181: Right , but i meant which driver is loaded for that device ! you can check with lsmod .. can you pastebin the output of lshw -C network to paste.ubuntu.com
<pyboy> hello L3top
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks, I just updated to 12.04 and I'm using gnome-shell. Why is it that half of my games (lagno, tetravex, quadrapassel, etc.) no longer have menus and I can't set their options?
<halfie_> is removing pulseaudio supported?
<halfie_> I removed pulseaudio and now the sound icon in main menu doesn't work
<Halzen> halfie_ Yep, lemme dig up a guide.
<numberto> Hi guys, how can I disable showing hud on left alt key press?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: 'no longer have menus' I assume you mean it doesn't show in the shell?
<Rexter> fresh install of 12.04 animated splash screen is missing. Anyone know why?
<pyboy> touil: that is weird
<naj42181> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/960406/
<ActionParsnip> numberto: if you use ubuntu-tweak it can disable HUD
<Halzen> halfie_ sudo apt-get install pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio indicator-sound
<reader> hai guys, I configured my virtual box guest os as Bridged adapter  and both guest and host can ping to each other. But the problem is when I disconnected the wifi I can't able to ping each other . how to ping when I am not in a wifi network
<numberto> ActionParsnip: I don't want to disble hud, I want to remap it. I am ok with right alt key showing hud, but left one is a trouble when I play games
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: No, I mean that the games' menu bar, through which, for instance, I could set the starting level in quadrapassel or the skill of the computer player in lagno or the size of the board in tetravex, is missing. No file menu, nothing. Just a simple bar with New, Pause, and Full Screen buttons.
<darkcharl> numberto: ccsm
<sary> naj42181: thank you.
<numberto> darkcharl: where do I change it in ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: are the items not in the global-menubar?
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I'm using gnome-shell, there's no global-menubar there.
<glosoli> is there any way to show Global Menu using opera ?
<darkcharl> numberto: if I recall it right under the unity plugin
<numberto> darkcharl: never mind, found it
<sary> naj42181: nice , also could you please paste the output of sudo lshw -C network .
<numberto> darkcharl: thanks
<mietek> Hi
<mietek> How can I find out which xkb symbol file corresponds to my current keyboard layout?
<darkcharl> numberto: try systems settings > keyboard > shortcuts > launchers
<halfie__> is removing pulseaudio supported?
<darkcharl> numberto: "key to show the hud"
<Steisi_F> hello everybody
<Halzen> halfie_ Type this into a terminal: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio indicator-sound
<Halzen> Oh, wrong way.
<samster34> help, I tested the memory, test said it's fine, tried with each single stick in each port, with both, and I'm still getting this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<naj42181> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/960429/
<srikanth> hi please tell me how to configure touchegg
<dbdii407> I've been trying to force 1920x1080 on my computer for a while now without luck. I was able to do it with nouveau easily. Anyone happen to know what I should do? Here's xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/afxtkKfY
<splnet> I want to customize how  an application is launched in Unity (add a flag). How do I modify the menu on the left hand side?
<reader> hai guys, I configured my virtual box guest os as Bridged adapter  and both guest and host can ping to each other. But the problem is when I disconnected the wifi I can't able to ping each other . how to ping when I am not in a wifi network
<biggi_mat> reader, you set the interface on host on which the virtual machine relys
<biggi_mat> Check your settings
<halfie__> I have removed pulseaudio from my system and now the sound icon has gone from my menu bar. Can I get the icon back?
<pyboy>  else
<pyboy>         {
<pyboy>         printf("sorry you mad");
<FloodBot1> pyboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyboy>         }
<darkcharl> reader: you might want to use a dedicated network for that
<pyboy> sorry
<splnet> Is there another channel dedicated to Unity, or is this it?
<pyboy> didnt mean to do that FloodBot1
<sary> aha ,  nice . lshw -C network shows .. from the Wireless interface  in configuration line
<reader> biggi_mat,  I setup-ed bridged connection wlan0 in vbox I can ping each other when I Am on wifi networks
<sary> naj42181: thank was for you
<darkcharl> splnet: #ubuntu-unity
<naj42181> sary: what does that mean for me? fixable?
<biggi_mat> reader, settings of virtualbox under netowrking. There's advanced menu which you should check
<elspuddy> question how do i copy from from one ubuntu pc to a ubuntu server ?
<sary> naj42181: the configuration line shows the driver for the device as driver=iwlwifi .
<Bronze> elspuddy: the scp command is one of the safest ways
<pyboy> bye
<samster34> I'm desperate here, nothing works and I have no clue why:
<samster34> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2740020/c-stl-array-vs-vector-raw-element-accessing-performance
<naj42181> sary: correct, from http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<samster34> argh, wrong link..   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<elspuddy> Bronze, can it copy hole folders over ?
<ActionParsnip> elspuddy: could use sshfs / sftp via openssh-server
<craigbass1976> BAH!  I keep losing connection to a server.  WHat's the best way to run an update on a box that I keep losing connection to?
<reader> biggi_mat, There is nothing I found to fix this.
<newGEAR> anyone know good place to learn bash??
<splnet> craigbass1976: screen
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: about what?
<iceroot> craigbass1976: screen
<craigbass1976> screen?
<iceroot> newGEAR: #bash
<ActionParsnip> newGEAR: try in #bash
<Bronze> HI, I'm on my first ubuntu server in years and I have encountered 'upstart'. I have to disable the ntop service on this machine and after reading the man pages on upstart i have no idea how. (For example, these folks keep calling commands "events" ) can anyone give me a hint on how to disable a service that is start at boot time?
<Guest5101> I was loving my 12.04 experience till this afternoon.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: are you or the server using iwlagn driver?
<reader> biggi_mat, can u just clear me how to do , Because I 'am a newbie
<Bronze> elspuddy: yes it can, see the scp man page for details. its very easy. page well worth reading
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: About my missing menus.
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: try with Unity, maybe its a bug with gnome-shell
<Bronze> craigbass1976: what kind of connection are you using? remote file system mount? ssh?
<L3top> dbdii407: http://pastebin.com/5iLd25YT  try that
<L3top> dbdii407: of course back up your current config first
<trism> Bronze: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
 * Bronze dows deeply to trism.  Thanks! :)
<samster34> help! what is happening :/ http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000093.jpg
<beefman> hi, just dist upgraded to 12.04, now getting "error: no such partition"
<sary> naj42181: Yes , am trying to figure out what does that means .. because it's news to me.
<craigbass1976> Bronze, ssh.  I'm just trying to run apt-get update, then I'll run apt-get upgrade, if I can keep the bleeping connection up.
<ActionParsnip> samster34: have you tested your RAM from Grub?
<Bronze> craigbass1976: what error message do you get?
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: are you connecting over wifi on any part?If so are you using iwlagn driver?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: yes, weeks ago when I tried this the first time. no issues. I took out one, took out the other, switched them around, no difference
<wylde> samster34: you may also consider fsck after testing your RAM.
<stripe> hi all have just installed 12.04 unity, it only  took 90 mins to install, when it eventually booted to a desktop the desktop is hanging over both sides of the screen making it impossible to access any of the controls, just what the hell am I supposed to do?
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, I'm connecting fine in my house.  I think the problem is after that.  I can ping my router and the modem, but not google.com or 8.8.8.8 (their dns server) every so often.
<splnet> craigbass1976: screen creates a detachable terminal. so ssh into your server. screen; [run commad] 'ctrl a d'; you can then lose your connection and keep the terminal active
<samster34> wylde: ? it's not the file system. this is a live system from a USB drive. the iso matches the md5, the system boots on a different computer
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: doesn't answer the question...
<sary> naj42181: my device is Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG , and so driver am using for it is  configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwl3945 ip=192.168.15.3 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abg
<L3top> stripe, what kind of display is it, and keep the language G rated
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, I am wifi, but that's not the buggy connection as far as I can tell
<sary> whould someone please explain this to me and naj42181 please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly.  in http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/
<stripe> sorry it is the unity display on a 24" monitor
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     what is the driver module you are using?
<naj42181> yes please
<samster34> ActionParsnip: what else could it be?
<ActionParsnip> samster34: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<L3top> stripe can you open a terminal and give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Vikasss> hello there
<samster34> ActionParsnip: that's how I'm getting here in the first place. without that, it just freezes earlier
<Bronze> splnet: yes his terminal session will be re-attachable but the copying will still have failed.
<Vikasss> need a little help on ubuntu installation
<nimbiotics> can someone please recommend a nice and simple document manager for ubuntu? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> samster34: you add the option in Grub, which is waaay before Plymouth is even loaded
<stripe> no because I am in another OS so that I can access xchat
<Guest5101> I can't boot anymore to 12.04, not even from a USB. When I disable the SATA controller then I can boot from a USB. When I boot with the SATA controller enabled and in normal mode all I see is a blinking cursor and it hangs there. When I boot in the recovery mode it hangs when I get "[6.974400] sata_nv 0000:00:0d.1: Using SWNCQ mode". Any ideas? Any help would be much appriciated.
<ActionParsnip> Vikasss: ask away
<davey_> is there a command in the terminal so u can watch what java is doing when you start an application?
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/Un0NCEPz
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I'm already using nomodeset
<sary> naj42181: have this driver=iwlwifi loaded for Intel Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 625 .. is this the correct driver o be in use ?!
<Vikasss> my installation take a hell lot of time and the system heats up.
<splnet> Bronze: not necessarily. you are assuming the network trouble are the same on the client and the server. Do we know that?
<Vikasss> I have to poweroff
<ActionParsnip> Guest5101: if you set the SATA to IDE compatibility mode, is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> Vikasss: do you have switchable video chip (Intel and AMD / Nvidia)?
<L3top> Guest5101: in the bios you may have to select a different SATA mode (AHCI, RAID, ide etc)
<Vikasss> I have a laptop
<ActionParsnip> samster34: is this on an installed OS, or the installation?
<Vikasss> lenovo 450g
<Guest5101> ActionParsnip: Let me try.
<Bronze> splnet: based in his description above - cant ping certain web sites, his problem is with the connection dropping. while screen survives that, the copy process will not.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I can't install
<samster34> ActionParsnip: this is what happens when I try to live boot or install
<splnet> Bronze: well I was assuming that was the trouble on his client.
<Vikasss> I have set the mode to SATA
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I've also tried the alternate disc already
<naj42181> sary: afk brb
<Vikasss> still it doesnt work out
<Guest5101> L3top: I don't think so since it was working perfectly. Everything was working fine, I turned the computer off and it never did turn off. I had to reboot it manually and after that it never booted again.
<ActionParsnip> Vikasss: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<sary> naj42181: Tyt , make sure to check back with us here.
<Vikasss> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> samster34: tried Xubuntu? The default kernel is slightly different
<splnet> Bronze: but yeah, if the trouble is on his server, then I agree fix that first.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Vikasss
<ubottu> Vikasss: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> Vikasss: instead of immediately asking, try searching a little
<Rexter> i'm missing the boot animated splash screen. Is this a plymouth issue?
<Bronze> splnet: yup, gotta find the issue. I suspect its a timeout.
<Vikasss> I did but didn't get much. Also I had installed Redhad earlier but it went smooth
<FeNiXx> ciao a tutti
<samster34> ActionParsnip: no, but I have tried Mint, debian, gentoo, ubuntu 10.04, I'm sure I'm forgetting some
<trism> Bronze: that said, it doesn't look like ntop uses upstart yet, so something like: sudo update-rc.d -f ntop remove; would probably work better
<Vikasss> Ubuntu is where I'm facing the problem
<presidentskroob> Hi all, I'm new to ubuntu and am wondering if anyone can suggest Usage monitoring software for my home network. Thanks!
<samster34> ActionParsnip: windows 7 of course runs fine. >_>
<log> !it | FeNiXx
<ubottu> FeNiXx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ActionParsnip> samster34: not of course really
<L3top> Guest5101: had you rebooted before? Or was this the first reboot?
<Vikasss> But I shall surely look at the ubuntu help.
<Vikasss> But I shall surely look at the ubuntu help
<Vikasss> Thanks....
<Guest5101> L3top: I have plenty of times.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: the thing is, I don't want to run windows on it, but that's all that seems to work so far.
<Rexter> has the animated splash been removed from 12.04?
<Bronze> trism: yes that would work, but I actually want to keep the package installed. just want to configure it to run manually
<cowdog1> hello
<L3top> Guest5101: I would then boot to the live disk and run fsck -f /dev/sda1  (assuming my partition was AT /dev/sda1)
<ActionParsnip> samster34: what is the make and model of the syste (if you have one)?
<cowdog1> ok why
<trism> Bronze: that won't remove the package, just the links in /etc/rc?.d/
<Guest5101> L3top: But I can't boot even from a live disk if the SATA controller is enabled.
<cowdog1> k
<stripe> how do I reduce the size of the de3sktop so that it will fit in my monitor, at the moment I have no access to any of the controls
<Guest5101> L3top: My harddrives are not accessible.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: it's a Fujitsu-Siemens prebuilt...something. intel Q8300 LGA775, 2x2 GB DDR2, an nvidia 9800 GT, motherboard seems noname
<ActionParsnip> Guest5101: try the SATA-IDE option in BIOS
<trism> Bronze: the upstart way described above only works if the service has a .conf file in /etc/init, which I don't see in the ntop package, only a script in /etc/init.d/
<samster34> ActionParsnip: also, it has an nforce chipset
<L3top> Guest5101: if you cant boot to a CD with sata enabled then you have a hardware problem.
<ActionParsnip> samster34: what model Fujitsu-Siemens ?
<L3top> ActionParsnip: he had been running the install fine after several reboots
<Bronze> trism: looking, brb
<ActionParsnip> L3top: worth a try
<L3top> Guest5101: However, it is possible your bios glitched and changed modes due to somethng strange
<samster34> ActionParsnip: Esprimo P1500
<L3top> ActionParsnip: agreed
<samster34> ActionParsnip: Mi4W - D2950
<ActionParsnip> samster34: does it have the nvidia GPU?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: not the one it shipped with, that was a GT 420 / GT 220
<samster34> ActionParsnip: has a 9800 GT currently
<ActionParsnip> samster34: tried the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Guest5101> L3top: Nope. I have changed to default settings. It was like that before anyway. I did disable the SATA controller, booted with a usb but when I went back to the BIOS and enabled the SATA controller it froze.
<samster34> not yet, I will, gotta leave for a bit. testing the memory again in the meantime. thanks so far!
<Guest5101> ActionParsnip: Now I get seven dashes and hangs.
<stripe> hello, I still need some help here
<ActionParsnip> Guest5101: what GPU do you use?
<Guest5101> L3top: ATI 5650
<craigbass1976> ActionParsnip, the update hogs out when running from another box (one using en ethernet card) as well; I'm pretty sure it's my ISP.  I just know that when I call they'll want to knwo my OS and then blame it on that.
<L3top> Guest5101: default settings may not be IDE compatability mode... but frankly, this sounds like a mobo problem to me. If you cant boot to CD or DVD without DISABLING SATA then something is very wrong.
<L3top> Guest5101: mobo or drive
<stripe> anyone know where I can go to get some help
<Guest5101> L3top: The CD/DVD drive works, the Hard disks are fine. Of that I am 100%.
<xangua> !ask | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wylde> !patience | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: yeah they love doing that
<L3top> I am trying to help you stripe. You never returned the result of lspci -nn | grep VGA to me
<Guest5101> L3top: I do suspect it's a motherboard problem.
<stripe> I have asked the question and there is no help-
<L3top> Guest5101: Ok. Do you have another hardrive?
<L3top> stripe read my reply.
<ActionParsnip> stripe: if nobody knows, how do you expect anyone to answer exactly?
<ActionParsnip> stripe: think about it
<Guest5101> L3top: I have three.
<wylde> !details | stripe
<ubottu> stripe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<stripe> LO£top as I explained I am using another distro so that I can access xchat, and I cant run to OS at once
<L3top> You have 3 gpus?
<L3top> Then I missed it stripe. Sorry.
<stopostit21> Hi!
<MonkeyDust> stripe  it's easier if you just repeated the question
<stripe> np L3top
<L3top> It is heplful if you get my name in the post stripe
<L3top> perfect.... one second
<stopostit21> can someone try to connect to my chan #cancoillotte? This way, i'll see if it works!
<krfkeith> hi, I'm trying to set up xubuntu to serve some files for a PXE boot. I'm a little confused on setting up the dhcp/tftp server
<elspuddy> can some one please tell me how to use the scp command, i can only understand the scp user@host bit , all i want to do is copy a folder over from one pc to anohter
<wylde> krfkeith: which part?
<krfkeith> my regular network is under interface wlan0, and used the 192.168.1.x subnet, I want the PXE "network" to use the 192.168.10.x subnet, what should I put under "gateway" in the interfaces file?
<ActionParsnip> elspuddy: nautilus can connect to SFTP
<L3top> Sorry I mistook your post for stripes Guest5101. Are you saying you have 3 drives attached?
<krfkeith> *uses
<Guest5101> L3top: no, I have 3 hard drives
<splnet> elspuddy: scp -pr SRC user@remote:
<wylde> krfkeith: are you using one nic or two?
<ActionParsnip> krfkeith: the address the system will get internet from
<krfkeith> I'm using eth0 for PXE
<L3top> If you plug a different HD in can you boot to cd?
<krfkeith> I don't care about forwarding
<L3top> Guest5101: ^
<halfie__> how do I disable sounds in ubuntu 12.04?
<krfkeith> it's just a really small BIOS file for this thin client thing
<wylde> krfkeith: then gateway = the ip of your machine/router tha provides net access.
<L3top> stripe what OS are you on currently?
<vector> elspuddy:  scp <source> <destination>    (if you're copying an entire directory you'll want to use the -r "recursive" option)  both source and destination can be either a local file/directory or a remote file/directory in the form you mentioned  "user@host:/path/to/some/file/or/dir"
<krfkeith> wylde, ah okay
<vector> elspuddy: example... copy directory /home/user to /tmp on a remote host: "scp -r /home/user username@host:/tmp/"
<stripe> L3top lmde
<wylde> krfkeith: I use LTSP to boot 2 machines on my network :) it's a handy way to make good use of old hardware :)
<elspuddy> vector, ad i do that from the server (want to copy to) box ?
<L3top> so that is linux, can you please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA   stripe, or am I missing something?
<Fat-Thing> hmmm can i copy the irc script from the normal mIRC to XChat? get tired typing /join #channel not like the mIRC /j <channel> is it possible?
<vector> elspuddy: you just swap the order... so you're on a server and want to copy /home/user  from another machine to local /tmp you would do "scp -r user@otherhost:/home/user  /tmp/"
<midnightmagic> i am trying to install a cli-only version of dspam on my ubuntu 10.04 lucid machine. I altered the /etc/dspam/dspam.conf and then removed dspam. however, when reinstalling it, it doesn't recreate the config files. is there a way to force it to reinstall the dspam config files in /etc/dspam ?
<mietek> Apparently it's possible to hide the network indicator now -- http://iloveubuntu.net/system-settings-received-1-click-option-showhide-network-indicator-ubuntu-1204 -- but I don't have that checkbox! Why?
<rkokkelk> Hello guys, how can I disable pressing the Enter key after switching workspaces??
<infid_> how can i set up a webcam on my ubuntu laptop and be able to see it from any computer through a website?
<L3top> You should first install cheese infid_, and see that your webcam can be used.
<stripe> L3top  sudo lspci -nn | grep vga  produces no output
<L3top> VGA
<L3top> or grep -i
<L3top> don't need sudo stripe
<notjoe> anyone ever have an issue where your resolution was 1920x1080 but the menus, texts, and windows look as if it was 640x480?
<midnightmagic> found my solution:  dpkg -P dspam  -- will purge everything including config files.. yay./
<elspuddy> vector, exelent thanks, :) and for saftey im writing that command down :)
<stripe> L3top  02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation Device [10de:1245] (rev a1)
<APoulos> quick question - would it be a good idea to backup your .gconf folder at a better point in time when your system was running right?
<vector> elspuddy: np. haha good plan.
<APoulos> ok, tl;dr - is it a good idea to backup the .gconf folder?
<L3top> Nice card stripe... You will want to install the proprietary driver is my guess. This can be achieved in terminal with sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<APoulos> for restoration when you reinstall ubuntu from a bad screw up
<L3top> stripe you might also run update-pciids
<splnet> L3top: what does update-pciids do?
<stripe> L3top will go and try thanks
<L3top> updates your PCI Id database, which helps identify the HW better splnet
<APoulos> ..
<Max^> cool
<wwd> Looking for advice I am trying to make my system recognize partitions and label them as the same /dev/sdx# device upon reboots. I see that using uuid's and fstab I can make a device autmount to a particular place on the filesystem, but the devices I am using won't be mounted, they will be part of a raid-5 mdadm array. I simply want one physical disk to always be /dev/sdx so when it fails I know which one it is so i can quickly replace it. Perhaps I am miss
<wwd> something obvious. Thanks in advance.
<ActionParsnip> L3top: seems to be a Nvidia GTS 450   (based on 10de:1245)
<APoulos> well then
<L3top> It is... ")
<Guest5101> L3top: If I boot from a IDE drive and am able to access my SATA drives without any problem, what do you think the problem could be?
<ngomes> how is called the network manager support channel ?
<APoulos> so no one can tell me if its a good idea to backup the .gconf folder or not?
<ActionParsnip> wwd: I believe you can make udev rules to make devices take certain names
<ActionParsnip> ngomes: if it's under Ubuntu, then here
<L3top> Guest5101: I want to run fsck -f /dev/sdXY   where X is the drive number and Y is the partition
<mado> howdy folks! ... some guy in #libreoffice told me to come here for my issue ... you see ... i was chatting somewhere else (http://the4gospels.net/) ... and i tried copy-pasting a line someone sent me to libreoffice ... in windows this worked fine but in ubuntu 12.04 it does not
<mado> any ideas?
<trism> mietek: that option was removed later in the cycle, see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.3.90-0ubuntu2
<ngomes> ActionParsnip, i want to discuss something specific about nm
<wwd> okay udev rules.
<Guest5101> L3top: Anyway I can boot the Ubuntu drive which is SATA, but it doesn't finish loading Ubuntu.
<L3top> Guest5101: I get it now... duh, your CD drive is on a later assigned SATA port
<wwd> there isn't a file where i can say, I wash this uuid to always be this /dev/sdx#
<L3top> Guest5101: same still applies. I would run fsck
<APoulos> so nobody can give me an answer?
<L3top> Guest5101: from anything OTHER than it that will boot and is linuxy
<trism> mietek: as it mentions though, the key is still there, if you install gconf-editor, then /apps/nm-applet/show-applet uncheck
<APoulos> not even the slightest?
<L3top> !patience | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mado> APoulos, i guess you have to wait like me :)
<mietek> trism: gconf or dconf?
<mietek> So confusing
<trism> mietek: gconf, the settings haven't migrated in ubuntu yet
<mietek> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: sure, if you need the settings it holds, back it up.It's not even 2Mb here
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: because Im going to reinstall my whole 12.04 - I purged evolution not knowing it would uninstall Gnome shell and gnome with it
<L3top> Why on earth would they send you here mado? It is clearly an application issue. The OS is not blocking you from copying and pasting. Out of curiosity did you try using the right click cp/paste?
<Guest5101> L3top: I will install ubuntu on the IDE drive and boot it, and check the SATA drive. I will get back to you.
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: yeah, evolution has a weird dep of one of the gnome panel packages
<Guest5101> Thanks L3top and ActionParsnip!
<madsj> hi; I keep getting a conflict with firefox and adobe-flashplugin
<L3top> Or if you had a thumbdrive you could just drop the CD to it, probably faster Guest5101
<mado> L3top, ... i marked the text with my mouse ... and tried it via CTRL+C / CTRL+V :)
<stripe> L3top already running the latest version of nvidia-current, also ran update-pciids without success
<ActionParsnip> madsj: i've seen 2 users with that on launchpad too
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: so best course of action is to reinstall then?
<madsj> in ubuntu 12.04; I've tried "sudo aptitude install -f" and nothing helps
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: format and reinstall 12.04?
<L3top> mado: try using right click, just to see if it is any different
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: because APTonCD doesnt help at all in reinstalling Lib files
<L3top> stripe: Okey doke... are you saying update-pciids did not update ? Or just that it made no difference... I would at this point run nvidia-xconfigure
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: gives a nice clean 12.04 install :)
<heliAAA> is alt+enter a special shortcut in ubuntu/unity?
<mado> i get an error-message again L3top ... sorry i forgot to mention before that i got one :)
<openeye> Hi all, is there already a bug report for the fonts dissapearing on ubuntu 12.04?
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: yep, time to fire up the unetbootin
<APoulos> :)
<APoulos> thanks guys
<APoulos> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<madsj> also, I was an idiot and deleting /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs* and would highly appreciate getting back those files
<L3top> ahh...yes that would be an important detail mado... what is the error?
<wylde> if I wanted to make a script to backup my entire configuration. (just configs NOT all the actual packages) which directories would be critical to backup? /etc and ... some in /var ?
<Guest5101> L3top: Oh but wait...If I can't boot from the usb then it makes no sense to install it on the IDE drive. As long as the Ubuntu has to deal with the SATA controller it won't finish booting from any device, be it a CD, USB, IDE HDD...etc...
<madsj> can someone make a zip file with them? I suppose they're independent of the installation, as long as ubuntu 12.04 is installed
<mado> L3top, ... well please bear with me ... i'm a a bit stressed :D ...
<stripe> L3top pciids ran but made no difference will try nvidia-xconfigure
<madsj> (installation, setup as well the other packages)
<mado> L3top, it says "Gewünschtes Zwischenablage-Format steht nicht zur Verfügung" ... "Zwischenablage = clipboard or something as far as i know"
<mado> soo L3top ... "a certain clipboard-format isn't available"
<L3top> I thought you booted to ide Guest5101
<midnightmagic> FYI: dspam does NOT work in standalone command-line mode on Ubuntu right now.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: alright I'm back, first test pass of this memory module went without errors...
<Guest5101> L3top: I from a USB when I disabled the SATA controller in the BIOS.
<L3top> Well that would be why they sent you here mado. Unfortunately I have no idea on that, hopefully someone else will
<L3top> Then how did you access the sata drive Guest5101?
<Guest5101> L3top: I had a live usb from which I booted. At that moment I didn't need to access the SATA drive.
<avis> what release of ubuntu uses the least resources ?
<L3top> <Guest5101> L3top: If I boot from a IDE drive and am able to access my SATA drives without any problem, what do you think the problem could be?
<Guest5101> L3top: The sata controller was disabled.
<avis> supported
<nimbiotics> can someone please recommend a personal document manager for ubuntu? TIA!
<xangua> avis: lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> avis: Lubuntu
<me> nick ApocGoD
<Guest5101> L3top: that was a question :).
<avis> other than lubuntuj or xubuntu
<samster34> so, how many memory test passes should I run before I am to be satisfied that the memory is not the problem? just the one pass on this single 2GB stick took 40 minutes
<xangua> avis: kubuntu¿
<avis> i have dual core 2.9 and 3 gb and my system crawls
<mado> brb folks ... need to answer a call
<ActionParsnip> avis: What video chip?
<avis> xangua,i an not suicidal
<avis> ActionParsnip, nvidia
<xangua> ...
<avis> its just an amd x2
<ActionParsnip> avis: did you install the proprietary nvidia driver?
<avis> yes
<ActionParsnip> avis: amdx2 is more than all my systems combined :)
<avis> is natty a little heavy ?
<ActionParsnip> avis: natty is fine, have you tried Precise?
<MonkeyDust> nimbiotics  https://zfranciscus.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/miranda-your-personal-ubuntu-file-manager/
<L3mce> Sorry I dropped Guest5101
<avis> i do believe that requires more cpu resources
<Guest5101> L3mce: np
<delac> how to edit groups?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: how many memory test passes should I run? the first one completeted fine, but this takes forever..
<ActionParsnip> samster34: just one will do
<samster34> ActionParsnip: alright, then I'll try blacklisting nouveau now
<ActionParsnip> delac: edit i what way?
<samster34> blacklist.nouveau = 1 was it?
<avis> samster34, 3  and your memory should definitely be good or bad
<ActionParsnip> samster34: yes without the spaces
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: THX
<brontosaurusrex> what would be a media library / file indexer or whatever is called software to go with this description : http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=PFRSSGL1 ?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: any particular place in the boot entry that Is hould put this? before the --, after?
<L3mce> This reeks of bad HW Guest5101... I would go ahead and pull the drive, and try another. Or do the original suggestion, not setting hardware defaults in bios, but explicitly trying to set IDE mode. If your bios somehow glitched, it would almost certainly reset to defaults, which is probably something other than IDE compatability mode... just something worth checking
<delac> ActionParsnip: the user account manager previously had "edit groups" option too. is there a graphical way to do that anymore?
<whoever> isn't 12.04 in the repos yet , i thaught i saw it this morning ?
<ActionParsnip> samster34: delete:  quiet splash    and put it in it's place
<stripe> L3top nvidia-xconfigure command not recognised, but managed to ease the screen over and access system settings and from there alterd resolution so thats that sorted thanks
<brontosaurusrex> + is there an command line xml utility that can search a certain xml format/tree of some sort?
<ActionParsnip> whoever: 12.04 of what?
<MonkeyDust> whoever  12.04 is an ubuntu version, it is not something in the repos
<L3mce> 12.04 is released whoever. You will not be able to upgrade in update manager until there is a point release, you can do upgrade using the -d switch from terminal... if that addresses your question.
<L3mce> that may just be for 1004 actually... whoever
 * L3mce never upgrades... always starts over
<whoever> ActionParsnip: of ubuntu
<root> C3
<root> here
<root> ....
<ActionParsnip> whoever: it's released, it's may now which would make it 12.05
<Sample> Q: I'm having unusual issues with tasking where at times certain apps (yesterday Pidgin, today Xchat) end up getting hidden and not restoring.  I can't find them with Mod+W, and clicking them will take me to the correct desktop but the actual application is no where to be screen.  It's as if it never restores from a hidden/minimized state
<samster34> ActionParsnip: okay, get stuck here now:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/WP_000094.jpg
<Guest92888> NICK <Cr@zy3xpl0!t>
<Sample> Has anyone had similar problems or know anything about this?
<Guest92888> NICK <C3>
<ActionParsnip> samster34: if you disable USB (assuming youaren't booting using USB)
<Guest92888> sup ?
<whoever> MonkeyDust: i could had swarn i saw ubuntu 12.04 LTS in synaptic this morning
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest92888
<ubottu> Guest92888: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I am booting from usb :/
<Guest92888> me from virtualbox
<Guest92888> on windows box
<oCean> Guest92888: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<dexcitrix> anyone know any good place to get thinkpad t410i laptop's keyboard, it seems hard to find at my local sources (finnish web sale etc etc)
<Guest92888> it's backtrack dude
<Guest92888> !
<Guest92888> isn't it cool ?
<oCean> Guest92888: that is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> Guest92888  join #backtrack-linux
<Guest92888> cool
<oCean> Guest92888: chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Guest92888: backtrack isn't supported here
<Guest92888> thank ya
<unit3> Just discovered that prevu has been deprecated in 12.04 in favour of backportpackage. However, I can't figure out how to get backportpackage to work the way prevu used to.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: even then, how would I disable USB? I have no otpion to turn it off completely in the BIOS
<unit3> Given a URL to a dsc, how do I get it to build a local package for install?
<unit3> backportpackage -w somedir http://path/to/package.dsc just seems to produce a new set of source files, not a built package. :(
<ActionParsnip> samster34: looks like you need a boot option or two, you may find how-tos online using the last few lines of your output
<Guest5101> L3mce: Thanks for your help.
<L3mce> Guest5101: did you figure it out?
<samster34> ActionParsnip: what exactly am I looking to do, disable ehci?
<Guest5101> L3mce: I think it's a hardware problem. I will have to ditch my SATA drives till I can buy a new motherboard or a new computer.
<beefman> i just updated to 12.04, got it booted correctly, and reverted to gnome classic.  was using xfce before update but don't like it
<bagels> does any wacom tablet work well with Precise? I'm thinking about buying one
<nimbiotics> MonkeyDust: that is a file manager; what i'm looking for is a document manager; a software to catalog, obtain, sort and so on, documents
<beefman> i had configured wicd before the prior update, so it's overwriting my resolv.conf, but network manager is configured to add dns servers i want
<beefman> is fixing this simply a matter of removing wicd?
<Bronze> trism - found it , apparently ntop is not in the upstart system, so you rename the file S20ntop (under rc2.d) to K20ntop and run an update script: update-rc.d ntop defaults    which spits out an error messages. to re-enable you change the name back and run the same script., See "README" in /etc/rc2.d (and other places I bet).  its essentally a manual work around for system services <cough>  I means 'jobs'  that are not setup to b under upstart yet.
<midnightmagic> what's that cool auto-deb builder that you can use when creating a deb from a tarball?
<smcrossman> I'm having a somewhat serious issue....can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> smcrossman  if you're sweet
<Bronze> smcrossman: if you tell the channel more then they will know if they can help you.
<smcrossman> haha
<smcrossman> okay...well I goofed yesterday so now I can't log in with my userid
<toastedpenguin> which repo contains the dev packages for lucid?
<smcrossman> basically my /home partition doesn't exist (it does...but....)
<smcrossman> I have gotten in and have admin but I don't know how to get the partition mountable again
<krfkeith> urgh, I'm so lost: so I connect to the internet through wlan0, I want to configure dhcp server to look at eth0, and then run a TFTP server there
<chronos> Someone can take a look on this BUG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/992760, I guess is important
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992760 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Python stop to work on do-release-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 with "Illegal instruction"" [Undecided,New]
<L3tops> Ok... if it is asking for a username, then it is mounted. What I would do smcrossman is boot to a live cd, chroot in, recreate your user and add him to the admin group.
<trism> Bronze: glad you got it working
<_joseph> Hi all, does Linux (in my case Kubuntu) have a system restore, I dont know what I did but the display is very huge and I can't fix it.
<samster34> ActionParsnip: I can't find what I need to do :/
<krfkeith> how do I set up the dhcp server and keep it from interfering with my normal connection
<L3tops> smcrossman: which we will be happy to help you do.
<Bronze> trism: or, "stopped working" :-)
<ZenMaster> Hi, I have put my server as a DMZ. I can't get ftp connections from the outside but Http is working for instance.
<ZenMaster> UFW status is off.
<ZenMaster> (temporarilty).
<Dr_willis> _joseph,  you mean the res is 'low' so its showing big fonts/icons/window borders? or the res is high? showing tiny icons
<_joseph> low
<trism> Bronze: indeed
<smcrossman> L3tops:  I worked out the username....it isn't allowing anything but root and root gets an error message as well
<Dr_willis> _joseph,  theres a display/monitors setting tool that may need looked at. or your video card drivers may be messed up.
<_joseph> I think it's the second one
<L3tops> smcrossman: there is no root password. I am happy to help you fix this, but my opinion on how is not likely to change.
<_joseph> I've been trying to install nvidia drivers for the last week now and can't get any help other then google. so yeah i probably messed them up
<smcrossman> no its getting a superblock wrong fs or something
<L3tops> That is a different issue which will also require booting to live cd smcrossman.
<_joseph> Let me try some things and I'll be right back
<smcrossman> I think what caused it was that I forgot that I was still copying my network drive over to my home and it might have been copying a windows .iso when i shut down
<samster34> AhhhHA! the "noapic" boot option worked! finally! video driver works too! YES
<samster34> ..so how do I make this permanent, so it works even after I install ubuntu?
<Eidel> Does anyone know how to configure libnotify? Preferably through a GUI
<L3tops> That shouldn't the problem you are having smcrossman.
<L3tops> cause*
<brontosaurusrex> is there a nepomuk for gnome?
<smcrossman> L3tops:  okay....I have the live cd and can do that
<smcrossman> That's how I know the /home is still there and at least the directory
<samster34> quick question, does ubuntu 12.04 support plug and play of SATA II  drives?
<smcrossman> L3Tops:  Once I boot with the live cd do I choose install or trial
<L3tops> smcrossman: / is your root directory /home contains user specific directories... and... some other stuff
<L3tops> trial smcrossman
<lorenzo> hi, I have set ubuntu 10.04 as router following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router . now my host machine sees the connection i created but can't connect to it - looks like it times out. been working on it for days, I am puzzled. please help me
<kpel> is it possible to upgrade from 10.04 LTS directly to 12.04 LTS?
<smcrossman> L3tops:  Yes....last install I placed /home on a separate partiton
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: can you ping the system? Can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<ActionParsnip> kpel: yes, that is fully supported
<L3tops> smcrossman: /root is your roots "home" directory
<smcrossman> I can go into current install now with NEW admin user (just created) or on guest
<whoever> can i upgrade to ubuntu 12.05 64 without burning the iso and rebooting
<kpel> ActionParsnip: thanks. For some reason the software update tool doesn't detect a new release, if I set it to notify me for LTS releases only. Any ideas?
<L3tops> I would address the fs superblock error stuff first smcrossman
<smcrossman> L3tops:  I don't do anything with /root....I'm dumb but not that dumb!
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, no, if i try to connect my host to my router machine the connection wont be established, looks like it times out. Not even connecting the two machines with ethernet. Makes me think the DCHP file is not configured properly but I am lost.
<ActionParsnip> kpel: run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<L3tops> Let me know when live is up smcrossman. I was simply saying that what you are describing does not indicate that a /home directory exists, though I dont know why it wouldn't...
<smcrossman> L3tops:  is there a good link or somehting to help me iwth the superblock?
<brontosaurusrex> is this http://projects.gnome.org/tracker/documentation.html a part of 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: if you set a manual IP in the right subnet is it ok?
<kpel> ActionParsnip: thanks, will do :)
<L3tops> Yes... IRC, to me. :P
<ActionParsnip> !info tracker precise
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 701 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<DrPOo_44> what command do I use to see the system errors at boot time?
<ActionParsnip> DrPOo_44: dmesg | less    will help
<L3tops> smcrossman: when you get into live boot do NOT attempt to navigate your drive
<smcrossman> L3tops:  do you want me to use live CD and go  into a trial...just run from it?  right?
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, I tried to set a static IP but I dont know how. can you point me to a good guide or walk me through it=? thanks
<L3tops> Correct smcrossman
<Fyodorovna> whoever, from what release to 12.04, and a reboot will be needed at the least after the upgrade.
<ActionParsnip> lorenzo: use network manager...
<smcrossman> okay...I'll do that and I will get set up and come back or maybe I'll get this set up on the netbook whatever.....I will be back....
<L3tops> The reason for this smcrossman is that doing so will try and mount it, and we need it unmounted. I am assuming your install partition is at /dev/sda1    do you know differently smcrossman?
<jwtiyar> how to moce close.min,max to right side on 12.04
<starlocke> so.... how is the HUD activated... ?
<iceroot> !controls | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<xangua> starlocke: press alt i believe
<starlocke> hm...
<auronandace> starlocke: press the super key
<jwtiyar> starlocke, press alt
<starlocke> alt!
<L3tops> afk
<starlocke> awesome.
<starlocke> even simplier than i expected it to be :D
<starlocke> i was trying alt-super, ctrl-super... etc XD
<lorenzo> ActionParsnip, what values should I enter? the address for the connection would be the ip of my router machine? thanks
<starlocke> thanks :D
<mado> L3tops, and others .. i'm almost back
<iceroot> hud is only availbe for unity?
<auronandace> iceroot: yes
<whoever> Fyodorovna: 11.10
<samster34> what's a good remote desktop application that will let me control my ubuntu desktop from my win7 machine? (over gigabit LAN)
<whoever> Fyodorovna: and yes i am sure it will need a shutdown -r now :-)
<jwtiyar> iceroot, thanks
<deebee396> is the ubuntu android only for phone manufacturers, or is it just not ready for release yet?
<iceroot> samster34: vnc, teamviewer
<Fyodorovna> whoever, ubuntu is designed to upgrade from release to release so yes you can, make sure your backed up first if possible.
<iceroot> deebee396: just not released
<jwtiyar> i have added my kurdish aramic keyboard but after restarting my pc they keyboard does not work on my kurdish keyboard
<samster34> iceroot: does teamviewer work when one of the two is offline?
<deebee396> k thx
<iceroot> samster34: "yes" but you need the current id of the client
<Escherial> hey, i've installed ubuntu over windows on my machine, so that the windows partition is mounted at /host
<iceroot> samster34: or use freenx, nothing is faster then freenx but its not showing the desktop its starting a new session
<whoever> Fyodorovna: yes i have an image but can't seem to get it with dist-upgrade or synaptic
<Escherial> i'd like to decrease its size so i can install ubuntu 12 (my ubuntu partition is currently too small), but for some reason i can't unmount /host even though nothing is using it afaict
<iceroot> !freenx | samster34
<ubottu> samster34: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<whoever> Fyodorovna: so now the question is how
<Escherial> i'm using gparted to attempt to resize the partition, by the way
<deebee396>  my power went out when upgrading to 12.04, ubuntu went all corrupt, gotta transfer all files and re install now D:
<samster34> iceroot: hm...well I don't really care, can I set it up so there is no other session running by default, and the one freenx starts is the only one?
<iceroot> samster34: yes, thats the default
<samster34> iceroot: that should work nicely then
<james296> can anyone tell me how to change the screen resolution for the login screen? I cant even find the xorg.conf file in the etc filder
<iceroot> samster34: and its fast like your are directly on the desktop
<jwtiyar> i have added my kurdish aramic keyboard but after restarting my pc they keyboard does not work on my kurdish keyboard
<iksik_> hm
<samster34> iceroot: what about a windows client for this
<Fyodorovna> whoever, go to synaptic-settings-repositories=updates then set the drop down to al release then run a update and it should show in the update manager
<iceroot> samster34: rdesktop or an freenx client (see link from ubottu )
<iksik_> is it possible to change this desktop switcher from square to line? (12.04/unity)
<samster34> iceroot: thanks very much :)
<toastedpenguin> noticed that my lucid install doesn't find a lot of -dev packages, how can I add a repo that contains these?
<iceroot> toastedpenguin: which package for example?
<james296> anyone?
<whoever> Fyodorovna: i think i got it i thought i clicked upgrade but i only upgraded system apps thx
<toastedpenguin> ruby1.8-dev
<iceroot> !info ruby1.8 lucid
<ubottu> ruby1.8 (source: ruby1.8): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.7.249-2ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 23 kB, installed size 136 kB
<iceroot> !info ruby1.8-dev lucid
<ubottu> ruby1.8-dev (source: ruby1.8): Header files for compiling extension modules for the Ruby 1.8. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.7.249-2ubuntu0.1 (lucid), package size 563 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Fyodorovna> iksik_, not in the left panel, docky will show a straight line if you have switched to the cube.
<ActionParsnip> james296: if you edit /etc/default/grub   it may respect the res there
<Monotoko> hey guys, does anyone know how I can connect to the Internet through vpn-only? If the VPN drops I want my entire network dropping along with it
<iceroot> toastedpenguin: its in the main repo
<toastedpenguin> when I do a apt-cache search it doesnt find it
<Escherial> ok, so i feel a little trapped on WUBI...i incorrectly chose too small of a partition and now i'm not sure what to do
<Escherial> should i go back into windows to resize my ubuntu partition?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: you'll need to use the route command to force all traffic through that
<iceroot> toastedpenguin: please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | toastedpenguin
<ubottu> toastedpenguin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Monotoko> ty ActionParsnip, il go have a look :)
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: you can use the liveCD to resize partition, be sure to run a full backup before you start
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: he is using wubi
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip, I don't know... he said WUBI
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: gah
<ActionParsnip> i hate wubi
<Fyodorovna> Escherial, might you consider dual booting with partitions, wubi is a try out setup, god news is that you can convert that wubi to a partition install and resize all you want.
<makol1995> hi all, i have the following question: my printer samsung network printer is marked with a red sign  in: system settings  --> printing.
<Fyodorovna> s/god/good
<makol1995> how can i fix this?
<toastedpenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/960671/
<sleepycat> Can someone with some knowledge of live-build take a look at my question on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129081/why-is-live-build-failing-to-find-this-package
<iksik_> Fyodorovna: i'm not using a cube
<smcrossman> L3tops et al:  I'm back and have the desktop booted into the live CD
<geekbri> whats the difference between /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog on an ubuntu system?
<Escherial> Fyodorovna: right, i'd like that, if it's fairly easy
<L3tops> smcrossman: are you on that machine in here, or a different one?
<iksik_> it's a square... unity got it to by default to switch desktops - but unity 2D, has got 'a line', and i want something like that, to switch them from left to right - not left/right/up/down
<toastedpenguin> iceroot: ^^ incase you missed it
<Fyodorovna> iksik_, the unity desktop is in square setting not sure you can get a straight line anyway in that setting you have a up and down and side to side to have all 4 virtuals
<iksik_> Fyodorovna: correct
<K4k> I have some files showing up with permissions as ????????? owner ? group ? How can I correct this, chmod gets Input/output error and find . -name file -exec chmod 755 {} \; gets the same error.
<txdv> how can I determine whether linux uses 802.11b/g or n on my stick?
<smcrossman> L3tops: I;m on the netbook here.....the desktop is the one I have the problem with....currently right next to each other
<james296> well that didnt work, now what?
<L3tops> Ok... please open a terminal in live boot and sudo apt-get install pastebinit     smcrossman
<Fyodorovna> Escherial, here is the link you need it is a script look close I assume it still works. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<james296> how can I change the resolution the login screen uses in vmware fusion?
<iceroot> toastedpenguin: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy rubi1.8-dev  should show it in the main repo
<HoNgOuRu> can't find the name of the desklet or program that shows system load (memory usage cpu etc...) it is  just text updating over the desktop wallpaper....does anybody knows??? gparted live distro uses it....
<L3tops> smcrossman: fdisk -l | pastebinit        and just give me the trailing random part of the url same with mount | pastebinit
<Escherial> ugh, creating a new partition is going to be painful, seeing as i'll have to do it in windows
<xangua> !info conky
<xangua> HoNgOuRu: you mean conky¿
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<Escherial> i don't have my live CD, either, and i don't even think i can use it anymore since the optical drive in my laptop is shot
<auronandace> HoNgOuRu: conky
<HoNgOuRu> xangua, I believe so
<HoNgOuRu> thank you
<HoNgOuRu> auronandace, thanks
<patch> hey having some problem when updating (apt-get update) . It output "404 not found". Perhaps something wrong with my sources.list ?
<Fyodorovna> Escherial, you can't create a partition for ubuntu in windows, but if you have W7 it has a virtual partitioner for resize the while using the OS.
<Escherial> Fyodorovna: ah, neat :)
<Escherial> well, i wish i could spend the day doing this, but i unfortunately have to get some actual work done :| i'll probably be back to ask questions later, though :)
<Escherial> thanks for the advice so far
<smcrossman> I;m not finding pastebinit
<gr33n7007h> What is the file you edit for grub splash screen in 10.04?
<L3tops> smcrossman: sudo apt-get update
<Fyodorovna> Escherial, just make sure you understand the limitations in amount of primary and logical partitions on a single HD, logicals go in a extended type partition.
<samster34> I'm trying to network my ubuntu machine to my windows 7 machine...ubuntu says it's connected (configured the IPs manually), but windows says "cable unplugged"....uh..?!
<patch> How can i restore the sources list pleas?
<L3tops> smcrossman: I don't really know your level of technical experience, do you know that your installed partition is /dev/sda1?
<auronandace> patch: what ubuntu are you using?
<Fyodorovna> patch, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<L3tops> patch: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<patch> auronandace, 12.04
<L3tops> oh... lol... sorry
<HoNgOuRu> cant configure conky, needs lua5.1 any ideas?
<Fyodorovna> L3mce, jinx
<HoNgOuRu> what do I have to install ?
<Fyodorovna> L3tops, ^^
<arnsa> guyz when I ./configure and "make" program, how do I run it?
<auronandace> HoNgOuRu: tried installing lua?
<HoNgOuRu> yes.
<smcrossman> L3tops:  actually I have dual boot dev/sda7 = /  sda5 = swap and sda6 should be /home
<HoNgOuRu> auronandace, dont have it in software center
<Fat-Thing> is there any program in ubuntu like adobe audition? for making trans music? hehe
<whoever> Fyodorovna: i am trying to upgrade but am getting  this error durring "ugrade channels "W:Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'non-free/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) . so how do i remove it or ignore it since the upgrade just stops
<arnsa> guyz when I ./configure and "make" program, how do I run it?
<patch> L3tops, Can i add them to 12.04 ?
<auronandace> !info lua5.1
<ubottu> lua5.1 (source: lua5.1): Simple, extensible, embeddable programming language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.4-12ubuntu1 (precise), package size 143 kB, installed size 318 kB
<arnsa> guyz when I ./configure and "make" program, how do I run it?
<malkauns> why does the compiz visual bell not work in 12.04?
<L3tops> ok smcrossman in terminal: umount -f /dev/sda6             just to be safe... will probably tell you not mounted.
<deebee396> fat-thing never used audition, but tried audacity?
<arnsa> can you stop ignoring me and answer????
<UnwinnableDonB> I'm running a dist-upgrade and it's stuck on linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic. It freezes at "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub 3.2.0-24-generic /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic"
<auronandace> HoNgOuRu: sudo apt-get install lua5.1
<roscar> I have a weird problem that has been around for a while. When the update gui pops up with a list of upgrades, I install them it doesn't seem to finish? The gui will say "1 update has been selected. 2.7MB will be downloaded" but there is no update displayed and when I click "Install Upgrades" the gui refreshes and nothing changes. Any ideas on how I could investigate this issue?
<L3tops> ok smcrossman in terminal: sudo umount -f /dev/sda6 just to be safe... will probably tell you not mounted.
<beefman> is it possible to configure resolv.conf to use one server for only lookups on a certain domain, and another for all else?  will listing the specific one last handle that?
<UnwinnableDonB> Stayed there for two hours, and is stuck there again. Thoughts?
<HoNgOuRu> auronandace, I have it in apt-get sorry, not showing in lxde software center
<L3tops> smcrossman: sudo fsck -f /dev/sda6
<roscar> I should add that this has been happening for a couple months and has persisted since I've upgraded to 12.04
<sleepycat> Fat-Thing: take a look at Ardour.
<NotLarry> whats wrong with this picture? http://i.imgur.com/wf2fq.jpg
<NotLarry> oh, wrong window, sorry
<smcrossman> L3tops:  not mounted....still no luck on pastebinit  is there an alternative
<gr33n7007h> What is the file you edit for grub splash screen in 10.04?
<L3tops> that doesn't really compute... but it will probably not be needed at this point.
<NotLarry> acer aspire one AO751h, 12.04 install, boots to a half screen
<Fyodorovna> whoever, open the source.list and comment out any 3rd partities like ppa's opera etc run a update then try again. the command to the source list is sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     You might also have 3rd parties in software sources.list.d as well the may show in the software sources gui and can be ticked off.
<NotLarry> anyone know a fix?
<malkauns> NotLarry, LOL @ http://i.imgur.com/wf2fq.jpg
<toastedpenguin>  iceroot: that worked, thx
<smcrossman> L3tops:  okay so what was the command you wanted run & the last bit of again?
<toastedpenguin> guess I missed an update along the way
<LinuxMint> Any one know a good windows(and osx) free laptop?
<lousygarua> i put b43 on /etc/modules but it won't load on startup, i noticed there's some blacklist-something file under /etc/modules.d/ which disables the b43 module but it has a warning that it is auto generated and i'm not sure if it's smart to edit it
<linuxR> Hi, I installed ubuntu 12.04 and ended up with a 1024x768 generic resolution. I have a "NVIDIA Corporation C73 [GeForce 7100 / nForce 620i]" card, Xorg.log says "(EE) [drm] failed to open device" .. help, anyone?
<Fyodorovna> whoever, you want to be fully updated as well but you probably kn ow that and are
<auronandace> LinuxMint: system76
<L3tops> gr33n7007h: /lib/plymouth/themes/  but you should really do a google search on changing plymouth themes
<L3tops> smcrossman: sudo fsck -f /dev/sda6
<cakenewbieee> hi there everybody
<maheanuu> My CD/DVD burner quit working mid burn, and doesn't recognize any media,  how do I go about troubleshooting this in Ubuntu 10.04?
<cakenewbieee> I'm stuck in a problem here
<cakenewbieee> with ubuntu 11.10
<LinuxMint> not available in india :(
<L3tops> linuxR: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<sleepycat> Can someone with some knowledge of live-build take a look at my question on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129081/why-is-live-build-failing-to-find-this-package
<cakenewbieee> I'm trying to bake a model using cakephp using xampp but apparently i need to enable pdo_mysql extension
<cakenewbieee> how can i do that?
<cakenewbieee> im new to ubuntu...
<ngomes> what's the name of the network manager package  ?
<Escherial> cakenewbieee: well, the package manager is aptitutde; you can install most packages via sudo apt-get install packagename
<Escherial> er, but wait, you're talking about php...first off, check if you have the pdo_mysql extension; it comes with a lot of php distros
<L3tops> ngomes: apt-cache search network |grep manager   see if you can find it
<K4k> I have some files showing up with permissions as ????????? owner ? group ? How can I correct this, chmod gets Input/output error.
<cakenewbieee> the thing that is confusing me is that i have two php.ini one using xampp
<Escherial> secondly, you'll have to find your php.ini file (or whatever they use for storing php settings these days) and uncomment the line that mentions it
<ZenMaster> Ok, anyone here available?
<cakenewbieee> php --ini gives me this:/etc/php5/cli/conf.d/pdo.ini
<ZenMaster> I am aboslutely boggled.
<Escherial> cakenewbieee: ah, hrm :|
<efe> hello everybody, i am looking for a little bit help here about some graphic card issue
<ZenMaster> I have firewalls rules off, I have the machine as a DMZ. I have tried two different ftp daemons.
<ZenMaster> And still I am getting actively refused.
<Escherial> cakenewbieee: heh, enable it in both? i don't know
<efe> is there anyone who can help me?
<L3tops> K4k: chown $USER:$USER /path/to/file
<L3tops> K4k: sudo chown $USER:$USER /path/to/file
<cakenewbieee> Escherial: You mean uncomment it?
<ngomes> L3tops, found it , but it says it will leave dependencies unresolved: is this a problem ?
<madsj> is there some kind soul who can send me a zip-file of /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs* ?
<L3tops> ummm... what did you find?
<Escherial> cakenewbieee: right
<efe> guys i dont wanna disturb anyone but i need help about my graphic card?
<L3tops> what version are you on ngomes?
<cakenewbieee> phpinfo() is telling me  that pdo_mysql is enabled however it is using xampp's php.ini
<ngomes> L3tops, 12.04
<madsj> I've tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" and it just circles around with a2ps.el
<Escherial> efe: just ask and if anyone knows they'll answer
<smcrossman> L3tops:  /dev/sda6: 114727/3055616 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 3810568/12206848 blocks
<L3tops> yes... and what did you find ngomes
<ngomes> yes , its called network-manager
<ngomes> aptitude remove network-manager says that
<L3tops> smcrossman: did you fix it or did it say it was clean?
<K4k> L3tops: chown: cannot access 'filename': Input/output error
<L3tops> K4k: where filename is the name of the file
<Escherial> cakenewbieee: you may be better off asking in a php channel about this, as it may be cakephp-speciifc
<Escherial> *specific, even
<K4k> L3tops: correct
<K4k> L3tops: I should clarify, I've mounted a cifs share using mount.cifs. The files in this directory are the ones giving me trouble.
<lost-m> hi
<LukeNukem> oi
<efe> ok then, i started using Ubuntu 12.04lts but i am so rookie about the whole system. but i liked it and trying my best to learn things about it. and i am doing pretty fine. the only problem is one game called Heroes of Newerth i like to play, but for some graphic card reason i can not run it. i am searching for an answer for about 48 hours but i could not make any good progress. so this is my problem
<LukeNukem> everytime i open a particular folder
<LukeNukem> it just closes auto
<lost-m> I can't update the source.list properly: http://pastebin.com/RLuQCgL6
<L3tops> Oh.... K4k were they created in windows or something?
<LinuxMint> Any one know a good windows(and osx) free laptop?
<cakenewbieee> Ok Escherial, thanks alot!
<ngomes> and wants to remove 236 packages by removing network-manager ? oO
<cariva> ciao
<K4k> L3tops: yes, the files were originally created and saved to this location from a windows system
<cariva> !list
<ubottu> cariva: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<L3tops> I dont think that is correct at all ngomes. One minute please
<smcrossman> I didn't say anything and I didn't do anything just ran the fsck
<stercor> Just upgraded to 12.04; launcher is gone and a right-click on the screen does not have a 'Launch application' option.
<lost-m> can anyone help me please? http://pastebin.com/RLuQCgL6
<ngomes> L3tops, just do aptitude remove network-manager and check , u can cancel
<lousygarua> ok solved it, had to remove the "bcmwl-kernel-source" package
<L3tops> cancel that ngomes
<vexaxv> 12.04 dim settings, where the heck are they??
<lousygarua> well i think it solved it
<Escherial> cakenewbieee: no problem, good luck :) sorry that i wasn't more helpful, but it seems like you're well on your way anyhow
<ngomes> L3tops, i did , i wont remove 200+ packages
<ouser> hi all. i installed openbox but i'm not able to run it. if i start it with gdm it seems it has problems with the keyring not loaded, with startx it does not run at all! what do i have to do to run it? thanks.
<L3tops> smcrossman: can you please pastebin the entire terminal session?
<efe> ok then, i started using Ubuntu 12.04lts but i am so rookie about the whole system. but i liked it and trying my best to learn things about it. and i am doing pretty fine. the only problem is one game called Heroes of Newerth i like to play, but for some graphic card reason i can not run it. i am searching for an answer for about 48 hours but i could not make any good progress. so this is my problem
<deebee396> stercor try alt?
<stercor> deebee396: just did
<deebee396> isnt hon windows only?
<vexaxv> no its not
<vexaxv> hon is for linux
<vexaxv> get the new fglrx drivers
<samster34> iceroot: yoes, I tried to install freenx, I did what the page you linked escribed (replace precise with lucid in the repository links), but freenx still wont install because "esound-clients" is not installable
<vexaxv> system settings > additional drivers
<dotblank> It has been a long time sense I have needed to ask for help here, but multiarch has me holding a gun to my head. "but it is not going to be installed" Is the least helpful apt error messages of all time
<dotblank> Can some one tell me what it means or why it says that
<dotblank> It seems that multiarch has destroyed my dev box
<dotblank> I can't dev in 32bit
<ouser> anyone using openbox? please...
<ZenMaster> Hi, I have a question.
<ZenMaster> Anyone here might know why my Ubuntu Server 11.10 is not accepting ftp connections?
<dotblank> ZenMaster, make sure your server has an open socket using netstat -ln
<operatorchief> I have big problem!!!
<dotblank> ZenMaster, well more accurately  binded port
<operatorchief> Can you help me
<ngomes> can anyone give the original permissions of /lib/init/upstart-job
<ngomes> give me *
<Fyodorovna> efe, I see this on the ubuntu forums just a guess on my part http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965452
<stercor> deebee396: this is a BIG problem.  I can't close programs.
<ZenMaster> dotblank: What exactly amd I looking for?
<operatorchief> I have big problem!!!
<operatorchief> Can you help me
<dotblank> ngomes,  -rwxr-xr-
<David-A> "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1830 2011-01-22 02:57 /lib/init/upstart-job"
<deebee396> stercor sorry idk, im quite new to linux
<stercor> deebee396: k
<ngomes> ok thanks
<Snille> Anyone who can help with mounting a SSH share as a "read for all" area on Ubuntu server 12.04? I used this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/mounting-remote-directories-with-sshfs-on-ubuntu-11.10 but only get it to work for the root user...
<dotblank> ZenMaster, you are looking for a listening ftp port
<LinuxMint> +i
<ZenMaster> dotblank: I see nothing in the netstat.
<operatorchief> Hey
<operatorchief> pleas ehelp
<dotblank> no text at all?
<ZenMaster> dotblank: localhost same machien works anything else no.
<stercor> deebee396: I'll reboot.
<dotblank> !pastebin | ZenMaster
<ubottu> ZenMaster: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dotblank> can you paste it pls?
<L3tops> smcrossman: I have a baby working on going ballistic here... if this could be expedited... not to be pushy.
<CrazyGangster> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129518/disable-system-beep-redirection-to-the-sound-card
<ZenMaster> dotblank: Sure.
<ZenMaster> One second.
<David-A> operatorchief: don't ask, just tell your problem
<deebee396> operatorchief it helps to tell us what your problem is
<smcrossman> sorry....what now L3tops......I finally have pastebin installed
<L3tops> lol
<L3tops> well for this you could have simply copy and pasteted at pastebin.com
<smcrossman> I'm not a totally newbie really.....
<ZenMaster> dotblank: You know I do see one now that I look again.
<ZenMaster>  /var/run/fail2ban/fail2ban.sock
<ZenMaster> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     18873    /tmp/.vbox-zenmaster-ipc/ipcd
<ZenMaster> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     13056    /tmp/ssh-pFfDkjoI2433/agent.2433
<smcrossman> its the irc that is so new to me
<ZenMaster> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11193    /tmp/.ICE-unix/2433
<FloodBot1> ZenMaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZenMaster> gah thats not it.
<Belserusk> Hi. Can someone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11895695#post11895695
<dotblank> le sigh
<ZenMaster> One line, one line. Thank you.
<ZenMaster> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<operatorchief> Oh shit
<operatorchief> i do not get help here
<operatorchief> !!!!
<dotblank> no use pastebin
<operatorchief> !!!!
<FloodBot1> operatorchief: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dotblank> Please
<ZenMaster> dotblank: Sure.
<HJE841> Hi. I've installed 11.10 on a seperate disk with 11.04 on my internal drive alongside Win7. Now I'm trying to boot from 11.10 disc using a hdd-dock, but all I got is 'Error: file not find' in the grup rescue
<L3tops> smcrossman: pm I have to attend to kid
<HJE841> what to do?
<LinuxMint> how do i connect to another channel without leaving the current one?
<deebee396> while im waiting for this to install, im currently using the windows bootl select screen, but windows 8 loads all the system files before giving you the choice of OS and then when i choose ubuntu it restarts and boots into my ubuntu partition, this takes quite along time, how do i set it to automatically boot into GRUB?
<deebee396> *a long *boot
<ZenMaster> dotblank: http://pastebin.com/bftUGFYA
<deebee396> linuxmint "/join channelname" usuallu
<coleix> guys what's the name for flash 64bit package?
<deebee396> *usually
<maheanuu> No matter the disk I try to read or copy to,  Ubuntu is not recognising the media, whether it is a blank disk or a known good readable one commercial or burned and used, the computer will not open the disk or write to it
<dotblank> can you pastebin "sudo ufw status"
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, do you know which HD in which grub was put in the mbr
<mado> howdy folks! ... some guy in #libreoffice told me to come here for my issue ... you see ... i was chatting somewhere else (http://the4gospels.net/) ... and i tried copy-pasting a line someone sent me to libreoffice ... in windows this worked fine but in ubuntu 12.04 it does not ... ... i got an error-message ... it says "Gewünschtes Zwischenablage-Format steht nicht zur Verfügung" ... "Zwischenablage = clipboard or something as far as i know"
<ZenMaster> dotblank: Sure.
<hareldvd> apt-get upgrade gave me 0 updates where update manager listed 8. any idea?
<ZenMaster> dotblank: http://pastebin.com/UUWimPh4
<ZenMaster> dotblank: Is iptables and UFW two different things?
<dotblank> ZenMaster, yea
<coleix> anyone lnows what's the package name for 64bit flash and fglrx
<ZenMaster> dotblank: UFW just management tool for all of that?
<Fyodorovna> hareldvd, same thing just happened to me kinda weird.
<ZenMaster> dotblank: I am wondering if I need to update iptables.
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, I'm trying to boot from the external drive with only Ubuntu installed. ls in the Grub rescue shows me hd0 with msdos1 and hd1 with msdos7,msdos6,msdos5,msdos2 and msdos1
<dotblank> ZenMaster, do you have custom iptables?
<ZenMaster> dotblank: I think i have followed a tutorial that uses UFW and uptables.
<dotblank> Might look into that
<ZenMaster> I can't remember, I built this home server from scratch.
<biggestMASTEReve> Hey
<ZenMaster> So even if I have UFW off, that does not control iptables?
<dotblank> Cause the socket is listening to all interfaces
<biggestMASTEReve> Can you Give Me Help
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, short answer: no
<dotblank> yea, IPtables is its own thing
<hareldvd> Can I remove lilo package?
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, using a live ubuntu cd download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<biggestMASTEReve> Help me
 * ZenMaster slaps forehead
<trirnoth> Hello all. Added a second drive to my system (identical to the original). Is there an easy way to set up RAID 1 ?
<biggestMASTEReve> You Help Me?
<dotblank> more low level then ufw
<biggestMASTEReve> Can you Help Me
<dotblank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<biggestMASTEReve> well i used Ubuntu 10.1ß0
<aeon-ltd> biggestMASTEReve: just describe the problem, DON'T ask to ask
<biggestMASTEReve> and i read support is off
<escott> ZenMaster, off and on with ufw is not really the correct terminology. The rules are either loaded into the kernel or not.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, this script will save a lot of time to get to the answer.
<biggestMASTEReve> So  i installed the latest and newest ubuntu 12.04
<deebee396> can someone answer my question please
<Joshun> hi
<ZenMaster> escott: I am informed. Thank you.
<L3tops> smcrossman: did you get the pm?
<escott> trirnoth, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<pyboy> biggestMASTEReve: what problem are you having
<Joshun> how do you get superscript ordinal numbers (i.e. dates) to work in libreoffice in 12.04?
<belnac> eeks, this is one busy channel!
<smcrossman> i haven'ts een it....uh....
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, okay, I'll unplug the dock with the external drive and run the script
<trirnoth> escott: cool. thanx. reading now.
<biggestMASTEReve> my problem is
<biggestMASTEReve> my ubuntu what i installed is not the real ubuntu
<belnac> lol
<Fyodorovna> deebee396, you installed ubuntu from windows right?
<biggestMASTEReve> my problem is
<biggestMASTEReve> my ubuntu what i installed is not the real ubuntu
<gameid> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, no run it with everything,
<biggestMASTEReve> GAMEID stop that
<pyboy> biggestMASTEReve: what are you talking about only download it fron the ubuntu.com
<aeon-ltd> biggestMASTEReve: explain how it isn't the real ubuntu
<biggestMASTEReve> Yes i did
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, but I need to unplug the dock in order to boot at all
<deebee396> no Fyodorovna, i used usb installer then botted from a usb, but i didnt get any options to boot into ubuntu after so i used easyBCD to set up the boot selection thing
<trirnoth> escott: wow. a lot to read. but directions are what I was looking for. thanks.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, a live cd?
<deebee396> *booted
<pyboy> biggestMASTEReve: how is it fake if you got it fron there
<haus> lucid packaging question: why did activerecord and activesupport get removed from lucid universe repository? (or how could i find this information out?)
<biggestMASTEReve> aeon-tls: because it looks totally different from what i know in ubuntu  10.10. it looks like a big monster, like a major pest
<haus> libactiverecord-ruby and libactivesupport-ruby to be exact
<dotblank> wow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/944321
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 944321 in wine1.4 (Ubuntu) "apt-get build-dep script for wine missing xorg and " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, the external drive has a stand alone Ubuntu installed
<aeon-ltd> biggestMASTEReve: show the channel a screenshot
<escott> trirnoth, thats arch specific so you'll have to adapt it for ubuntu. mostly when you get around to making the initrd image (which shouldn't be too hard -- update fstab, /etc/modules and rerun the update-initramfs script)
<aeon-ltd> biggestMASTEReve: there were big changes from 10.xx to 12.xx
<deebee396> yeh
<Fyodorovna> deebee396, do you have multiple windows installs?
<deebee396> no
<Joshun> if anybody's tried typing 1st or 2nd into libreoffice
<Joshun> they should notice it doesn't work properly
<Joshun> is there a way around this?
<pyboy> biggestMASTEReve:if you want to hate on ubuntu go somewhere else to do that
<deebee396> joshun alt codes?
<biggestMASTEReve> aeon-ltd: it looks like this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-CBilxj4U23E/TsIMd88D_tI/AAAAAAAABSw/dpdZmZA2sXk/s1600/Ubuntu-12-04-and-Ubuntu-Server-12-04-LTS-Highlights.jpg
<JonEdney> Anyone familiar with getting a PCI NIC working on Ubuntu without manufacurer-supported drivers?
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, what I am trying to see is all the information regarding all your HD's.
<escott> !nounity | biggestMASTEReve
<ubottu> biggestMASTEReve: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<opr_> hi guys whats that thing called for X where you can, for example press a button to get you into a state where typing a sequence of keys is converted to a special character. I might for example press AltGr, then enter `e which will be converted to é
<aeon-ltd> Joshun: i remember openoffice was able to do this, since libreoffice is a spawn of open i believe it should. try searching the preferences for these kind of options
<escott> opr_, compose key
<biggestMASTEReve> is it normal that it looks this way?
<Monotoko> hmm, I've found a tutorial for configuring routes, but it's for Windows... does anyone know how I can configure routes in Linux to kill my net connection if my VPN dies?
<opr_> escott, thanks
<biggestMASTEReve> is it normal t h a t it looks this way?
<aeon-ltd> biggestMASTEReve: that's normal
<Joshun> aeon-ltd: format ordinal numbers is checked in autocorrect.
<biggestMASTEReve> OKay+
<aeon-ltd> biggestMASTEReve: it's called unity
<biggestMASTEReve> Oh
<deebee396> i g2g for a bit :/ if anyone has an answer please /query it to me
<biggestMASTEReve> the big monster has a name:D+
<Joshun> does some else use libreoffice here regularly who can test this?
<biggestMASTEReve> the big monster has a name:D unity :D ^^
<pndemc_> anybody ever installed the windows dll's into wine?
<dotblank> pndemc_, yes, and its easy
<BlouBlou> biggestMASTEReve: no, that's kde mwhaha
<pndemc_> dotblank, did you find it was worth it?
<dotblank> pndemc_, only back in the day, I would have a local install of windows and use its dll's
<dotblank> but now it is no longer needed except for specific runtimes
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, pm'ed the result
<pndemc_> dotblank, think it would make games playable?
<biggestMASTEReve> BlouBlou thats true :D But "unity" also
<samster34> does anyone know how I can configure the NX client for windows to connect to my ubuntu freenx server, and use unity2d?
<diomidis> I have 12.04 lts on my Presario cq57 . Wireless is always disabled can anybody help me
<diomidis> ?
<powersurge> hey, I'm trying to connect to a macs screensharing, they have "ask for permission" toggled. I think it's vnc but I am having the hardest time connecting
<biggestMASTEReve> i really have to say i never saw such a shit like unity
<biggestMASTEReve> ^^
<kathy> I have a small acer laptop with 10.4.4 LTS installed and am wondering why the update manager is not offering 12.04   Shouldn't it?
<powersurge> anyone have some time to help me sort this out?
<ouser> anyone using openbox? please...
<pyboy> biggestMASTEReve: this channel if for help  no opions
<pyboy> biggestMASTEReve: this channel is for help  no opions
<aeon-ltd> ouser: have done
<biggestMASTEReve> !repeat | pyboy
<ubottu> pyboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hash> hello anyone here know much about remote desktop
<gameid> kathy: you have to upgrade on step at a time. 10.4 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04
<aeon-ltd> ouser: but next time just jump to the question, you'll get more responses that way
<pyboy> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ouser> aeon-ltd: i installed openbox but i'm not able to run it. if i start it with gdm it seems it has problems with the keyring not loaded, with startx it does not run at all! what do i have to do to run it? thanks.
<iceroot> kathy: gameid you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 directly because both are lts
<biggestMASTEReve> pyboy how old are you
<gameid> ah, learned something new then
<Pici> kathy, gameid, iceroot:10.04 will not offer to upgrade to 12.04 until 12.04.1 is released.
<escott> kathy, given the substantial nature of the changes i would recommend trying a livecd first and then if you do decide to upgrade you might elect to reinstall
<iceroot> kathy: you have to tell the update-manager "only look for lts" or something like that
<biggestMASTEReve> pyboy it looks like you are under 18
<iceroot> Pici: why?
<Fat-Thing> mixmeister <---does anyone knows about mixmeister? i need an equivalent app for ubuntu anyone?
<powersurge> anyone have any experience with vnc to macs from ubuntu?
<Joshun> i'll file a bug
<biggestMASTEReve> Pici is RIGHT
<wolter> Can I install the kernel used in Oneiric in Precise?
<iceroot> wolter: yes but why?
<aeon-ltd> ouser: nothing, usually you can execute a session without anything else loading but X and openbox
<biggestMASTEReve> Pici Ubuntu 10.04 update to 12.04 only works when 12.04.01 is out!!!
<Pici> biggestMASTEReve: Yes, I just said that.
<joentjuh> After upgrading to 12.04, aptitude started listing both the amd64 packages and the i386 packages (very annoying, apt-cache search lists are now twice as long)... Anyone know where I can disable this?
<aeon-ltd> ouser: if you post the specific error message form keyring here, some others may be able to help
<ouser> aeon-ltd: do you use gdm to start it?
<phibxr> [12.04] Is there any way to browse the reviews you have written in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<escott> wolter, mixing packages from different versions is not supported
<wolter> iceroot, I am having problems with my wireless connection which I didn't have before the upgrade, I'm just trying to see how to fix it
<Pici> iceroot: Becacuse we don't want for 10.04 users to break their installs, its still possible that there are lingering LTS to LTS upgrade bugs out there.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, I don't do PM the channel has a better chance of success, so the sdb1 is the new install and you want to heve it control grub is this correct?
<mtracey> Got a question about sftp and umasks.  I'm using the new ubuntu 12.04 server, updated my /etc/ssh/sshd_config  sftp-server line to include -u 0002 at the end, no luck after restarting ssh.  Still get the same old umask.  Any ideas?
<nsahoo> I am planning to move the /var/lib to a new file system. What all services I need to stop? or, is this best done from a install disk?
<LjL> biggestMASTEReve: someone's age is irrelevant here, and pyboy was right, this channel is not really for opinions and you should also avoid foul language here
<wolter> escott, so does that mean I cannot use the previous kernel? Are packages directly linked to the kernel?
<ouser> aeon-ltd: i got no error, but noting works and i suspect is the keyring that disables some access...
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, yes
<wolter> See, since I asked the question, my connection had been lost and reestablished thrice already
<pyboy> LjL: thank you
<iceroot> Pici: so 10.04 - 12.04 was never tested? and now its tested and bugs are worked on which will result in 12.04.1?
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, have you set that HD first to be read in the bios?
<escott> wolter, it means its not supported. you can do it, but its not encouraged, and you void your warranty ;)
<ouser> aeon-ltd: do you start openbox with startx or through gdm?
<aeon-ltd> ouser: i didn't use gdm, only a .xinitrc with the line 'exec openbox-session'
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, yes
<biggestMASTEReve> pyboy i get your adresse and phone number and your age. i will contact your parents
<ouser> aeon-ltd: i also did it, but then nothing appears...
<Pici> iceroot: I didn't say that it wasn't tested. There are just so many permutations of installs that there might be some problems that the developers didn't forsee.
<aeon-ltd> ouser: then do you have to go to a VT to kill X?
<ouser> aeon-ltd: if i start it through gdm it appears but i don't have access to eth0 for example...
<kathy> iceroot:  escott This small laptop has no CD.  I suppose I can download 12.04 alternative and create a USB install media, but .... *I should be able to just do it over the internet.  Right?
<escott> kathy, with older hardware i would be worried that the graphics card may not be good enough for a decent 12.04 experience, especially if you have something more "netbook-esque"
<kathy> iceroot: and, yes, update-manager is set for LTS only.
<iceroot> Pici: hm, ok. bad quality testing in my opionion then but because we only have less then 6 months for a release, i think its ok
<ouser> aeon-ltd: do i have to kill X with "sudo service gdm stop" or something else?
<Pici> iceroot: Its not bad testing. Its being careful.
<kathy> escott: I suppose that is possible.
<escott> ouser, lightdm replaced gdm in 11.10
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, cool the install probably put itself in sda so if the sda disc was first you would boot. So you need to reload grub from the live cd to the sdb mbr and have that HD still first and it should boot to that ubuntu.  here is the link for loading grub. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<ouser> aeon-ltd: i'm on 11.04
<ouser> aeon-ltd: do i have to kill X with "sudo service gdm stop" or something else?
<aeon-ltd> ouser: yeah, i'm not sure why you don't have access to eth0 though. If you have time log in as a admin and then launch openbox and see if you have access
<Pici> kathy: you can still upgrade over the internet if you use "do-release-upgrade -d" or "update-manager -d" if you are running 10.04.
<iceroot> Pici: why not be careful and use 12.04.2 for that instead of .1.
<escott> ouser, that will kill x
<ouser> aeon-ltd: if os i laready tried it
<Pici> iceroot: Because thats what they decided.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, hope that makes sense.
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, thanks. I'll try that and get back to you with the result :)
<iceroot> Pici: and we have to respect that..
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, cool
<iceroot> Pici: thank you for the usefull info about 12.04.1
<Pici> iceroot: no problem.
<kathy> Here is my hardware: http://pastebin.com/VGQJGrTj
<joentjuh> After upgrading to 12.04, aptitude started listing both the amd64 packages and the i386 packages (very annoying, apt-cache search lists are now twice as long)... Anyone know where I can disable this?
<ouser> aeon-ltd: it seems like gdm and gnome are "dominating" and openbox id blocked by the gnome-keyring not called... it seems :)
<maheanuu> Could someone tell me what I need to do to get Ubuntu to recognise my cd/dvd drive, manager is showing the drive but I cannot mount it or read anything with it, or burn using it???
<kathy> Pici: Do you think my hardware will support 12.04?
<deebee396> =( noone answered my question, surely it cant be that hard to change the default bootloader?
<Pici> joentjuh: Don't use aptitude. Its a known problem and part of the reason why we don't ship aptitude by default.
<kathy> Pici:  http://pastebin.com/VGQJGrTj
<escott> joentjuh, its called multiarch aptitude isn't getting much love from ubuntu (as they favor software center) and multiarch hasn't been released to debian proper yet so you probably have to live with it
<Asido>  
<aeon-ltd> ouser: if you really want to be sure, go to a VT then open up top or htop and kill all gdm and X related processes
<Pici> kathy:You *shouldn't* have any problems.
<escott> deebee396, what was your question
<deebee396> how to change from windows bootloader to grub
<trirnoth> escott or anyone familiar with setting up raid on an existing ubuntu install .... When creating the array, I am getting: "mdadm: Defaulting to version 1.2 metadata Segmentation fault (core dumped)" .... I there are issues under redhat, but nothing stated for ubuntu ....
<deebee396> *default
<ouser> then, with "exec openbox-session" in my ./xinitrc i'll do a "startx"?
<escott> !grub | deebee396
<ubottu> deebee396: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<iksik_> hmm, any ideas why my skype window, and skype chat windows are all black? black background instead of white o.O
<joentjuh> escott: so no simple option somewhere? (I don't use software-center or any other similar gui managers)
<deebee396> thank you
<mtracey> Added the -u for umask in my /etc/ssh/sshd_conf file (looks like this now: Subsystem sftp /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server -u 0002 ) but still getting no group write perms when sftp'ing (via gui client or command line sftp from another server).  Any ideas?  12.04 ubuntu server.
<escott> trirnoth, what was your exact command
<escott> joentjuh, you might be able to specify some kind of wildcard to say package*amd64
<deebee396> well ima go re-install ubuntu now thx for the help
<aeon-ltd> ouser: yeah, or if you want to emulate an absolutely blank install, hunt down the openbox configs and delete them and let them generate themselves again
<escott> deebee396, shouldn't need a reinstall. just follow the "lost grub" instructions
<trirnoth>  mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 missing /dev/sdb2 .... I see one can specify a metadata, but if I understand this correctly this is to point to a grub 1 version.
<deebee396> oh no its not for that, my power cut out when updgrading to ubuntu 12
<kathy> Pici: Thanks for the advice
<deebee396> *upgrading
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, in step 5. my 'normal'
<Fyodorovna> deebee396, this is 3 methods to load grub to the mbr the chroot the 3rd is probably your best bet.  Make sure you have a windows recovery or install disc to reload the windows bootloader if needed.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, system is that sdb?
<HJE841> partition
<joentjuh> escott: Well, ignoring is always an option, but I'm mostly wondering why the sudden change in behaviour, and why apt starting updating for multiple arches
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, sdb1
<escott> trirnoth, huh? what does this have to do with grub? the command looks ok, but its seg faulting on you?
<trirnoth> Crap. Sorry. I shoudln't have started this late in the day. I need to read better.
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, thanks
<trirnoth> It was, because I was pointing to the wrong partition (right disk though)
<escott> joentjuh, the project is called multiarch it was released to ubuntu in 11.10. i think its still waiting in debian testing
<trirnoth> sorry. I'll do better.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, if you see sdXX the firs X is the HD the second the partition if you just see sdX it is just the HD. :)
<ouser> aeon-ltd: i've just run sysv-rc-conf and, with my surprise, gdm is not set in rc2. is it normal?
<wolter> escott, in any case, how can I install a previous kernel? In case I do it, I wouldn't be replacing my current kernel, just installing another one so that doesn't worry me
<acca> Hi
<HJE841> Fyodorovna,  okay :) but just to be sure: if I unplug the dock with my sdb I will still boot into sda as if nothing happened?
<ouser> surprise (i tried not to make gdm and all gnome-related stuff to start at boot)
<wolter> iceroot, ^
<klync> is there any way for me to discover what URLs firefox has open from a terminal?
<aeon-ltd> ouser: no idea, you'll need to talk to someone else with more gdm experience.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, you may have to reload grub in the sda as well the sdb ubuntu and the sda will both show all OS at the grub.
<ouser> aeon-ltd: ok i'll try. thanks
<samster34> hmm teamviewer performance is quite poor despite gigabit ethernet
<escott> wolter, i would think the best way would be to grab the individual debs you want and install them directly
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, basically you will have grub from the ubuntu in that HD controlling the boot from that HD.
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, okay. I'll give it a go
<HJE841> just need the live Cd load the right keyboard layout :S
<smax> hi
<acca> I have a question: I use pcmanfm, and I mount ntfs partition by clicking on the partition I want to mount. In my fstab I have only the os filesystem and a swap partition. Is possible mount the ntfs partition Read Only (only when I click on the related partition, non in fstab) ?
<diakite> hi
<smax> I'm using the cinnamon desktop environment.  When I scroll throught the virtual desktops, ctrl-alt-arrow, Only one of the dual monitors is scrolls.
<LukeNukem> how can i go into a mounted partition via terminal
<acca> dir media
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, cool.
<skkeeper> for some reason i can't apply a gtk theme to nautilus in 12.04 : \
<skkeeper> it applies to everything else, but nautilus and the unity itself
<HJE841> LukeNukem, type 'mount' without quotes to see where it's mounted
<LukeNukem> acca, i tried cd media/Radioactive Zone
<escott> LukeNukem, cd /media/MOUNTPOINTHERE
<acca> LukeNukem,  /media/partition
<LukeNukem> but it keeps saying no directory
<wolter> escott, I am looking for a linux-image-...-generic package right?
<escott> wolter, yes, and if you use proprietary drivers you might need to update those as well. and the initrd
<samster34_> is there anything that works like teamviewer, i.e. will let me see the unity3d desktop, and control it from windows 7, over ethernet, with better performance than teamviewer?
<Dr_willis> LukeNukem,  spell the name right. ;)   use tab key for completion.
<LukeNukem> ok
<Dr_willis> LukeNukem,  and Case Is Imporntant...
<Dr_willis> !bash | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<escott> LukeNukem, Radioactive\ Zone or "Radioactive Zone"
<LukeNukem> escott, the latter
<escott> LukeNukem, I'm telling you what to type. you must either escape the space or quote it
<LukeNukem> oh ok
<escott> LukeNukem, tab completion will automagically escape spaces and special characters
<LukeNukem> ok
<acca> escott can i mount my ntfs partition Read Only from pcmanfm ..do you know ?
<Fyodorovna> smax, just a guess but do you have the desktop showing on both?
<escott> acca, i would just say "use nautilus"
<acca> eheh I am on bodhi linux
<DRayX> Quick question, is there any documentation about the addition of Hyper-V in 12.04 anywhere?
<LukeNukem> im trying to delete a directory but it keeps saying directory not empty
<acca> option -r
<escott> DRayX, /boot/config*
<LukeNukem> acca, i did
<LukeNukem> but stil
<acca> mmm
<escott> LukeNukem, ls -a path (in case something is hidden)
<JohnnyonFlame> Anyone here knows how to deal with libconfuse?
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: rm -R folder
<smax> Fyodorona yes
<smax> Fyodorovna:
<skkeeper> for some reason i can't apply a gtk theme to nautilus in 12.04 : \
<acca> attention it is a dangerous command :)
<skkeeper> it applies to everything else, but nautilus and the unity itself
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, i tried that, same error
<DRayX> My IT guy is looking for something online that says that Hyper-V support has been added before we deploy it onto our host.
<smax> but the windows on one desktop stay on the left monitor when I scroll through the list of desktops
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, here goes 'sudo reboot'
<mtracey> I went ahead and put my sftp-server question on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11895827  Thanks all here..  bye.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, :)
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem:did you try via Nautilus?
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, bummer.. no change
<Fyodorovna> smax, thanks, I wish I knew. :)
<escott> DRayX, so check the config file in /boot and see if they enabled the hyperV extensions. My guess is that they didn't
<alper> hey, is there anybody to confirm that for Media Player (Totem)? Scrolling down (or up) mouse wheel on playlist is affecting also time line of the playing media
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, idk what that is
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, what happens if you try booting the sda HD?
<escott> DRayX, but maybe the modularized it, and you can just load the appropriate module
<maheanuu> I just tried to do a "mount" from the terminal and here is what it is telling me, I could use a bit of advise if possible http://paste.ubuntu.com/960829/
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, it starts up as if nothing ever happened
<escott> maheanuu, (a) only root can mount things that are not in /etc/fstab and (b) when doing so you must specify device and mountpoint mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: Your file manager? Or no gui?
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, shows both ubuntu and the windows?
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, terminal keeps saying its sub directories are not empty and GUI also says the same thing
<LukeNukem> but it is empty RyoRonin
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, yes. with no trace of the sdb
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: let me try something out, what is the name of the folder?
<smax> cinnamon sucks.
<DRayX> I am fairly certain they are, but my IT guy won't let me install ubuntu on our host without something online that syas there is support.  I found an article from The Register and the bug report on launchpad that says it was added, but he is looking for something more (I'm not entirely sure why).
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, from the update-grub step I saw it recognizing both the sdb kernel images and sdas
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, www
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, as for the 11.04 have you run sudo update-grub there to see if it picks up the 12.04
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: your apache folder? www, have you tried with sudo rm -R www
<aeon-ltd> DRayX: the LTS pages
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, its a backup of the www folder
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, no?
<LukeNukem> k i renamed it to "fag"
<LukeNukem> to avoid confusion and because its being so stubborn :|
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, do that so that you can get the sdb to show if you get in we can reload grub to the mbr from it, rather then the cd.
<maheanuu> escott, I was in the middle of a burn when this failed, I was burning 2 copies of a file and after the first copy it failed to recognise the media.   The drive is showing in computer  but when I go to disk manager I cannot mount it
<maheanuu> escott,  did you read the paste?
<v0lksman_> did something major change to cron in 12.04?  I can't seem to run two jobs from crontab.  It only seems to run the last one:  http://dpaste.com/741004/
<DRayX> aeon-ltd: Have a link by any change? :)
<DrPOo_44> is there a way of getting how many RAM sticks I  am using on my mobo through the commandline?
<DRayX> *chance
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: did it work? changing the name?
<escott> maheanuu, its called a coaster for a reason. open up a beer and put it down on top of the CD.
<aeon-ltd> DRayX: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS it shows details about support for the LTS versions of ubuntu]
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, the output from terminal did pick up the sdb (11.10) but rebooting still says: 'Error: file not found'
<samster34_> what is ubuntu 12.04's default desktop sharing port?
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, is the ubuntu in the sdb a new install?
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, changing the name worked, but it still wont get removed
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, I installed it a couple of weeks ago
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: you said before that there is nothing in the folder? any hidden?
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, checking
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, and it was booting from which HD up to now? I wonder if it is broken in some manner.
<DrPOo_44> is there a way of getting how many RAM sticks are installed on a system?
<delac> DrPOo_44: decode-dimms might provide the information
<escott> DrPOo_44, probably visible in /sys somewhere
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, I assume the dock is not the problem as well, can not be sure though.
<LukeNukem> stupid stubborn folder
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, I'm using sdb as a work hd and switch hd twice a day to keep work and private seperate. So I've been using both internally
<DrPOo_44> delac, decode-dimms is that the name of the program?
<maheanuu> escott, I have been trying with at least 10 commercial new disks that are good everywhere else,  and my virgin disks are memorex ones that I have been using for months and this cylinder was just opened for this project
<modernbob> I have twinview running in nvidia driver on ubuntu 12.04.. I now have a second panel on the second screen.. I only need one panel.. how do I get rid of the copy
<chronos> I really can't upgrade from LTS to LTS?
<chronos> from 11.04 to 12.04?
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, using the dock I've been able to boot up from sda from my desktop pc
<escott> maheanuu, what are you using to burn? at what speed? are you seeing underflows? any error messages?
<delac> DrPOo_44: yes, although it is in package i2c-tools
<JessicaW> is there a way to use history -d to clear several lines from bash history at once?
<kathy> upgrade in progress.  Thanks all.
<delac> DrPOo_44: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lm_sensors
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, so it booted from have sdb itself up to the dock was tried when booting the sdb?
<kathy> (CLI method)
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, yes
<normatif> DrPOo_44: sudo dmidecode -t memory
<maheanuu> I am using K3b and I cannot play a dvd, or music or open a file on disk or anything using anything file browser or k3b or movie player or anything
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, it might be the dock or the USB port or the USB module in my BIOS
<kathy> !dvd || maheanuu
<ubottu> | maheanuu: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coleix> guys what's the name for 64bit package of fglrx, videos are showing a little bit slow and the audio through hdmi keeps disappearing from the sound settings.
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, sounds like something in that group there is a hardware channel that might help.  ##hardware
<DRayX> aeon-ltd: Ya I saw that, but I'm looking for something that specifically addresses the addition of Hyper-V support in ubuntu 12.04
<DrPOo_44> normatif, dmidecode does the trick, thanks!
<delac> DrPOo_44: actually, lshw seems to give the information too
<normatif> yw
<lyrae> A long time go..6+years, a friend installed ubuntu for me remotely. I basically opened a terminal, did something, and he connected and installed. I could see everything he was typing. Anyone know what could've done that? want to try on a local machine
<HJE841> Fyodorovna, I'll try that. Thanks any way :)
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: try sudo -Rf folder maybe the force option will delete it
<escott> maheanuu, so for burning i always use the cdrecord command line tool (part of wodim-utils) because i can get more verbose indications of potential issues
<maheanuu> escott, sorry for not dropping you name in before the last post
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, no problem hope you get it figured out. :)
<pauser> hi, what is the name of PATHPING command in ubuntu ?
<escott> maheanuu, if you are using k3b you should check the log file from the burn (if it exists), turn up the verbosity (if there is an option for that), and burn slower
<modernbob> HJE841: http://www.my-guides.net/en/guides/linux/330-ubuntu-1204-precise-pangolin-post-installation-guide
<modernbob> try that
<escott> pauser, traceroute?
<P5King> Hey guys im trying to use screen but i'm getting this error "Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<P5King> "
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, on
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know where i can find a tutorial on how to enable sendmail on ubuntu 10.04?  i installed sendmail but am unsure how to configure it, and can't find instructions on google
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, do you mean rm -f
<grkblood> I finally had to give up on Unity after our nearly year long marriage. :(
<maheanuu> escott, I am having a recognision  problem at present It will not recognise any media...   is there any way to trouble shoot the drive without replacing it?
<boxbeatsy> i've tried the instructions here as well to no avail :\ http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10359437/sendmail-how-to-configure-sendmail-on-ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> !senmail
<Fyodorovna> !sendmail
<pauser> escott: yes traceroute and pathping are almost the same
<maheanuu> Its a holiday here and there is nowhere I can get a new cd drive on this island that will fit in this notebook
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: no both -Rf nothing else as an option for rm. You can man rm for more info
<samster34_> I'm trying to use VNC/desktop sharing in ubuntu 12.04, to control it from a windows 7 machine. There's a gigabit connection between the machines, yet the video/control is a bit choppy, with only about 15 MB/s traffic. changing the compression to "raw" increases traffic alot, but doesn't increase responsiveness :/
<Pici> boxbeatsy: You may want to take a look at the part of the official server guide, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/email-services.html
<escott> maheanuu, i could be some issue with the cd drive, but cdrecord can be very verbose about what media it is seeing and should give you a better indication of what might be wrong
<nimbiotics> Hello all, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 with gnome classic and Alt+Tab is not working, any ideas on what might be wrong here?
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, i get unknown command R
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: sudo rm -Rf folder name, I just did it and it worked without issue.
<maheanuu> I didn't have a problem with the burn, the first disk burned  perfectly, when I put in the 2nd disk thru the 20th disk nothing happens.....   It was totally a non recognition
<escott> maheanuu, could be a fixation issue. some drives act weird if things dont get fixated
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, could not remove
<escott> maheanuu, how did you eject the disk?
<maheanuu> I am burning on K3b at 16 or 12 x and TAO and am having no problems PERIOD everything was normal till about a half an hour ago
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: weird. and sorry to ask but what is the error again.
<maheanuu> escott, I ejected it manually as this drive does not have a open close mech
<LukeNukem> RyoRonin, could not delete because folder is not empty
<maheanuu> When I open K3b it is not recognising the media
<escott> maheanuu, manually? meaning paperclip?
<wolter> escott, but isn't that all updated automatically?
<maheanuu> NO WITH THE BUTTON TO OPEN It wIth
<escott> wolter, not if you are crossing distros
<wolter> say, the proprietary drivers get recompiled
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, I just thought of whether you had tried using the f12 key at powering on to choose the boot from and checked the usb choice
<maheanuu> escott the drive has a little release button on the front that you push to MANUALLY open the drive
<escott> wolter, and everything comes to you precompiled. so you have fglrx precompiled for 3.0 and then put a new kernel in there the symbols may not match. you have to get fglrx that matches, which if you had precise as your distro would be recognized as a dependency that needs updating, but you dont so you have to do it yourself
<escott> maheanuu, i was confused by your "does not have a open close mech" comment
<Fyodorovna> HJE841, some computers use other than f12 for this boot from menu outside of the bios.
<escott> maheanuu, does "eject /dev/sr0" on the command line work?
<wolter> escott, so that boils up to me having to download not only the old kernel, but the proprietary drivers that came precompiled for that kernel, right?
<seth__> Hey, I am triny to install JRE7 on my ubntu server and found the tutorial at http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7 . The link Java privides is a .gs, not tar.gz, will this mess up anything?
<Crewsr3> I have an acer aspire 5734z-4512 with Intel GMA 4500M graphics chip.  I did a fresh install of 12.04 and for some reason the LCD back light turns off when ubuntu starts up.  I have it hooked up to a second displace and everything is fine.  If I put a bright flash light up to the laptop LCD I can see the image, but the back light is off.  Do anyone know how to fix this?
<escott> wolter, precisely
<maheanuu> That meant that the load or eject commands doNOT work
<RyoRonin> LukeNukem: last try sudo rm -Rf /foldername
<seth__> , sorry, .gz
<OfficeITGuy149> Hey #Ubuntu, I have some Synaptic trackpad in Ubuntu questions. I've experienced two really crazy things and would love to know if they even are possible.
<seth__> Does .gz = tar.gz?
<escott> seth__, no tgz=tar.gz
<OfficeITGuy149> I've seen the trackpad attempt to close open documents
<OfficeITGuy149> a
<OfficeITGuy149> n
<mgaunard> I just did rm -rf /lib by mistake
<mgaunard> any idea how I can save myself?
<guntbert> !enter | OfficeITGuy149
<ubottu> OfficeITGuy149: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escott> mgaunard, reinstall
<OfficeITGuy149> and this other really crazy issue where you brush the trackpad, and the machine pastes text that you didn't copy.
<seth__> So does anyone know how to install JRE 7? Every tutorial thinks you can download the tar.gz (which you can't)
<OfficeITGuy149> just random text that you've seen recently on screen
<aeon-ltd> OfficeITGuy149: is someone pranking you via vnc?
<hash> anyone here good with remote desktops
<maheanuu> Yes it does
<maheanuu> escott yes it does
<ZenMaster> So I am pretty confident that iptables is blocking ftp traffic to my machine right now. How can I verify this?
<OfficeITGuy149> no, I've seen this on multiple machines, multiple users, including my own
<OfficeITGuy149> all are fresh Ubuntu installations
<wolter> escott, ok perfect, thanks!
<escott> maheanuu, so eject on the cli does work?
<maheanuu> It does'nt in K3b or brasero or others
<wolter> escott, only one more thing, I will download and install the kernel deb as you suggested, but should I install the drivers right away, or boot into the new old kernel and install them then?
<OfficeITGuy149> I just saw the "close documents" thing a moment ago on my Lenovo U300s, I had a terminal window open and then poof it was closed
<OfficeITGuy149> without touching the keyboard
<escott> ZenMaster, sudo iptables -L will list the current rules and you can read them
<OfficeITGuy149> which is what my user is complaining about
<maheanuu> escott, cli?
<ZenMaster> escott: This means it should work right?
<seth__> Why does the Java website state it's a tar.gz file when in reality it's a .gz.
<maheanuu> command line input...   sorry
<escott> wolter, i would think install them right away. on reboot into that kernel your gui would not come up
<ZenMaster> escott: ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:ftp
<OfficeITGuy149> if it helps, she's running an older version of ubuntu on a brand new (newly released) machine
<Crewsr3> I have an acer aspire 5734z-4512 with Intel GMA 4500M graphics chip.  I did a fresh install of 12.04 and for some reason the LCD back light turns off when ubuntu starts up.  I have it hooked up to a second displace and everything is fine.  If I put a bright flash light up to the laptop LCD I can see the image, but the back light is off.  Do anyone know how to fix this?
<hollowone> have you guys got good experience with U12.04 on the Virtual Machine?
<NFisher> Hi evrbdy! I want to limit bandwidth from and to a certain ip-adres.. how can this be attained?
<mgaunard> escott: any easy way to do this within an existing ubuntu session?
<area51pilot> OfficeITGuy149: dif versions of Ubuntu?
<wolter> escott, ok perfect
<hash> so anyone here good with remote desktops
<escott> maheanuu, sorry im going to be a bit of a broken record. i would say. do this all on the command line with cdrecord and use the fixate and eject options. should be cdrecord /dev/sr0 -image disk.iso -fixate -eject or some variant thereof
<area51pilot> hash: whats the ?
<guntbert> !anyone | hash
<kathy> hash: What do you need?
<ubottu> hash: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<OfficeITGuy149> The "close documents" issue is 10.10 on a U300s, the "random paste" issue is 11.10 on a T420s thinkpad
<maheanuu> escott, even tho it is a holiday here, I have to go to work, I have 3 installations to do this morning, so I will be gone for quite a long time
<escott> mgaunard, not really
<benjamindaines> I'm trying to turn on power saving on my video card (gallium .4 RV530) following these directions http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature#KMS_Power_Management_Options but /sys/class/drm/card0/drvice/power_method doesn't exist
<escott> mgaunard, if you really removed /lib you dont have a working system. you cant start new applications because their libraries are gone
<hash> im trying to access mu ubuntu from windows i can get in access folders and such
<mgaunard> escott: well I still have /usr/lib
<hash> but if i try to open a terminal it dosent show on my windows things like desktop cube dont work
<samster34_> argh, gome-settings-daemon is eating nearl all my cpu cycles
<hash> well they work on ubuntu i was watching everything on my desktop while controlling from my win 7 laptop
<normatif> Crewsr3: does it also happen when you run live from CD?
<OfficeITGuy149> Does the synaptic trackpad even have "paste" or "close window" as configurable options?
<Crewsr3> yes normatif
<OfficeITGuy149> I assume not
<Muttley_> hi. anyone knows when linux kernel 3.4 will be released? obviously it will depend on the stability etc but, do you have a forecast?
<escott> Muttley_, for ubuntu not until 12.10
<Muttley_> escott: i am referring to the kernel itself, not ubuntu in particular
<escott> Muttley_, which is offtopic here
<samster34_> I'm trying to use xrdp for remote-desktop, what option am I supposed to use when it asks me to log into xrdp?
<samster34_> picture: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/xrdp.png
<mobiusstriper> hi, just upgraded to precise...now have some annoyance. When I switch workspace, the little window that shows which workspace I am in and preview all other won't go away unless I explicitly pressed "escape" afterward...
<dpyro> hi, is there anyway to list all installed packages and their sizes?
<dpyro> i ran out of disk space :(
<area51pilot> samster34_:username and password of account on client system
<nimbiotics> what does LTS stand for?
<area51pilot> Long Term Support
<krababbel> dpyro: there is the disk usage analyzer in system tools.
<area51pilot> April 2017 this release
<dpyro> if you're lazy and dont like to dist-upgrade every release use LTS ;)
<nimbiotics> THX
<dpyro> krababbel: i'm using xubuntu
<Dako> Hey guys, how can I install jre-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz ?
<samster34_> area51pilot: yeah, it connects, says everything went fine, but all I have is a black screen, then it closes
<dpyro> i'm wondering if i can do it CLI
<krababbel> dpyro: du comman
<dpyro> i just need ~500MB-1GB of space
<Dako> Heyyy.
<Dako> Anybody here?
<Dako> How can I install jre-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz
<dpyro> if i do "du /" is it going to fully recurse?
<Anope> hi all i have a problem detecting my USB 3G modem in 12.04 any sollution please ?
<krababbel> hollowone: works fine in vm
<normatif> Dako: extract under /opt
<Dako> Sorry for being stupid how can I do that?
<samster34_> okay, I managed to connect over remote desktop, but all I get is the background image. no menus, windows, nothing. no network traffic, no updates, ...
<krababbel> dpyro: it has a switch for that
<normatif> Dako: cd /opt; sudo tar xzf jre...tar.gz
<area51pilot> samster34_: is it a slow connection?
<MasterOfDisaster> dpyro: check /var/cache/apt/archives, /{usr,var}/tmp, and /tmp
<area51pilot> samster34_: are you using minimum resources? ( video display set)
<SteveC> is it possible to update ubuntu 10.04.2 to the latest from the command line?  I don't run the X11 interface
<Newb> hi, I dont understand why my ubuntu runs so slowly, esepiciay in fiefox?
<samster34_> area51pilot: it's a gigabit ethernet
<MasterOfDisaster> dpyro: you should be safely able to free space by deleting all there
<Anope> any sollution plase ?
<Newb> I'm running 10.04
<dpyro> SteveC: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<dpyro> SteveC: also are you the same SteveC from gamesurge? :P
<Newb> anyone
<Newb> ?
<guntbert> !please | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<samster34_> area51pilot: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/nothinghappens.png
<Newb> Is it the ubuntu distribution slowing my machine or ubuntu itself?
<Newb> I recieve a huge amount of lag
<jbwiv> guys, at one time I used xinerama, so only Ubuntu 2d was supported. However, I've recently switched to an AMD card which supports my three monitors with compositing, so Gnome 3 is working well. I want to try Unity, but it no longer shows up in my lightdm menu...only Unity2d. How can I get Unity to show up again?
<L3tops> can you be more specific Newb?
<L3tops> Don't know how well this will go over, but I wouldn't fool with it atm jbwiv... or I would clone your existing setup before trying.
<samster34_> anyone? I installed xrdp on ubuntu and am trying to connect from win7, but all I get is the wallpaper and a cursor, can't do anything and nothing happens
<Newb> L3tops, I have ~3.2Ghz of cpu yet there is huge amounts of lag espicially in firefox, i.e. loading up pages especially you tube or any pages. I wanted to know if I updated to the latest ubuntu would it speed things up?
<Newb> or is it implicit to firefox
<L3tops> could be flash... that is symptomatic of the linux flash driver...
<L3tops> might try gnash
<L3tops> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dpyro> MasterOfDisaster: thanks for the tip, but those are all mostly empty
 * MasterOfDisaster shudders
<Newb> but do other people have the same issue
<Newb> or is it specific to my hardware configuaration
<jbwiv> L3tops, wouldn't try what? unity?
<MasterOfDisaster> there's not an issue with flash, flash *is* an issue...
<MasterOfDisaster> dpyro: nevermind then :)
<krababbel> MasterOfDisaster: not anymore
<dpyro> is there anyway to get disk usage by package?
<Newb> do other people find significant lag using flash
<L3tops> that is not my experience krababbel.
<David-A> Newb: only internet is slow, or all programs too? consistent or varying?
<newbieeee> Newb: what do you mean by lag? youtube video stutter? Coz i had exactly that problem after Ubuntu 11.10 installation
<MasterOfDisaster> krababbel: kind of ot, query?
<krababbel> mas L3tops: I meant that they dropped support altogether
<L3tops> Newb:  it is a well known issue... you can google linux and flash and read more than you care to
<LjL> dpyro: yes, there is a command line for that at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but it seems to be down at the moment and i don't have the command handy
<Pici> LjL: help.u.c works if you aren't logged in.  Something is broke with the theme (known issue).
<LjL> ah
<brontosaurusrex> is it just me or is it 12.04 absolutely crawling in virtualbox?
<dpyro> LjL, Pici: not logged in, works for me
<dpyro> command is "dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size}	${Package}
<dpyro> ' | sort -nr | less" ?
<Newb> David-A, mainly firefox and chrome, so internet browsers. newbieeee, ye that to.
<dpyro> damn you linebreakage!
<krababbel> dpyro: I doubt you will be able to get 500MB of applications.
<newbieeee> two things helped me 1. www.youtube/html5 2. Flash-aid
<dpyro> mwuhahaha
<L3tops> jbwiv: on 3 monitors... for now... yes.
<dpyro> GHC = ~250MB it looks like
<Newb> L3tops, So if I update to a later release say 12.04 I would still have the same issue
<samster34_> I'm trying to connect to a xrdp server on ubuntu from windows 7, all I see is the wallpaper and a mosue cursor though, and nothing happens, can't do anything
<L3tops> jbwiv: or, as I said, use clonezilla to make an image of your current setup before trying
<dpyro> LjL: thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for!
<samster34_> brontosaurusrex: it's pretty snappy on my i7 desktop in virtualbox
<dpyro> what about old linux images?
<L3tops> If not worse Newb. Flash has released its final version for linux, ever. So there will be no fixing this in the future.
<L3tops> I should say Adobe*
<krababbel> MasterOfDisaster: no, I have crashes all the time, I just meant that Adobe dropped Linux supprt recently.
<jbwiv> L3tops, I have three monitors working perfectly
<modernbob> L3tops: unless you use chrome
<Newb> L3tops, so whats the future for linux without flash?
<MasterOfDisaster> krababbel: ah :)
<jbwiv> I just don't have Unity (regular Unity) in my lightdm menu
<MasterOfDisaster> HTML5
<Joseph_K> hello
<modernbob> flash has no futures anywhere
<Joseph_K> reported a bug which affect more users and is really annoying
<Elfshadow> hello
<Joseph_K> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/992330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992330 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Touchpad twitchy on an HP G62" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<L3tops>  It will have flash... it will just have that same version Newb. Again, try gnash
<samster34_> what is the most responsive way to remote control ubuntu from windows 7? teamviewer is sluggish as hell, vnc works but is still sluggish, lots of tearing, windows leaving trails that don't get updated....
<naj42181> sary has been busting his/her ass trying to help me get my intel 6250 wimax/wifi connection stable. has anyone else dealt with this before?
<L3tops> jbwiv: I understand... and as you have 3 monitors working perfectly, I wouldn't change it with unity 3d unless I had a backup of my system. It is just my advice, you don't have to take it.
<TheBuntu> what are gnome shell extenisions  listes as.. can't find then in package manager in 12.04 ?
<chronos> Ok guys, there is a REAL BUG happening on Upgrade to 12.04. That happened again and now I have all logs. The issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/992842 and probably happening to more people. I can say it is URGENT to solve.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992842 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager dpkg: error processing python2.7-minimal (--configure)" [Undecided,New]
<airtonix> samster34_: freenx
<shadykhan> whenever i install a dock ie. docky,awn they work for about 5 min then just dissapear any idea why?
<modernbob> samster34_: nx
<dpyro> samster34_: if you're feeling adventurous you can try ssh X forwarding with cygwin
<samster34_> dpyro: not feeling +that* adventurous yet :p
<dpyro> is it sluggish in general or because of network issues?
<samster34_> airtonix, modernbob: I tried that, but I get the mentioned tearing and window trails despite a gigabit connection
<jbwiv> L3tops, ok, I'll make a backup, thanks. Now how do i get unity3d back in my menu?
<dpyro> tearing sounds like its trying to update just the active window
<sae> Hi :) I would like to a program in the launcher to always open with a particular file. How can I adjust the launcher parameter of a program?
<samster34_> dpyro: yes, I don't know how to turn that off though
<Combatjuan> Is there a command that prints all the file operations that its subprocess invokes?  Like strace but only file outputs, and make them nice looking like 'cp a.txt b.txt' 'mkdir /tmp/d' etc.?
<dpyro> changing some server/client settings to take advantage of your gigabit connection may help
<samster34_> dpyro: I've tried every encoding setting from zip to jpeg to ZRLFXYZASDF to uncompressed, apart from the network traffic the renposniveness doesn't change
<dpyro> samster34_: look for something like "force full screen redraw"
<Combatjuan> It seems like I have run such a program with: xxx make install (where xxx was the name of this program) and it helped me understand where everything was being put.
<dpyro> that would fix tearing but not responsiveness
<dpyro> how much is the latency?
<samster34_> dpyro: I can't find an option like that, using ultravnc at the moment. When I do something that affects the whole screen, like maximize a window, everything slows to a crawl
<David-A> Newb: sometimes a rare condition with the hardware can give poor performance, somtimes solved with boot params. sometimes rare condition with the isp, solved with some network setting. i'ts hard to tell what your problem is without more detailed diagnosis.
<krababbel> MasterOfDisaster: Do you have an nvidia card?
<dpyro> samster34_: is it redrawing slowly when you do that or do you mean it doesn't respond to additional input for a while?
<sacarlson> samster34_: what is the application you want to run over this remote?  ssh with text is always faster for me
<beastm0de> hello
<samster34_> dpyro: just redrawing slowly. the "server" pc is not reaching it's limits
<dpyro> chronos: holy crap can one package screw up an entire upgrade?
<samster34_> sacarlson: everything, I can#t afford to have a display connected to the ubuntu box
<dpyro> it may be limiting its bandwidth server-side
<dpyro> i think a few vnc servers do that by default
<chronos> dpyro: if is a very used package like python, yes
<dpyro> expecting to be used over the internet
<sacarlson> samster34_: ic
<chronos> btw I think that issue is on libc
<Newb> David-A, fair enough. So in essence the problem is that flash is not a 100% compatible with the linux kernel and therefore cause a glitchy ride or what is the reason?
<dpyro> chronos: are python scripts used in the core ubuntu dist? i can understand it being used all over for a bunch of different packages
<samster34_> dpyro: I can set connection speed in the client, but I can't select anything above 2MB/s
<dpyro> but for the base install?
<foobArrr> I have a problem with awn on 12.04. the simple launcher applet forgets all launchers I add. worked fine on 11.10.
<chronos> dpyro: yest, it is
<dpyro> it would probably be the server that's limiting it
<chronos> in some places dpyro
<dpyro> D:
<sekisushai> hi ! i would like to know all the packages i've installed on my system which aren't on my sources repositories
<sekisushai> how do i proceed with apt ?
<samster34_> dpyro: and the status window looks like this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/status.png
<dpyro> how did it not get caught in testing? i'm not trying to blame devs, just curious
<dpyro> since i just got a prompt to upgrade to 12.04 and i clicked no thanks to you :)
<samster34_> so, how do I configure this, seeing as the "desktop sharing" menu thing has like 5 settings
<dpyro> i mean, i think its a server-setting
<samster34_> dpyro: or maybe I need a client that can tell the server the connection is great?
<dpyro> i'm not that well versed in vnc besides using it occasionally when i'm too lazy to get to my desktop
<linux4u> I am sorry but I dont know if ubuntu is better kubuntu about upgrades, but just about every one of the last 4 upgrades I did with kubuntu has been broken after the upgrade in some way and I had to fix it.
<dpyro> no, i think you have to do it from the server
<dpyro> if you have permissions you should just be able to, you know, use vnc and set the server settings from here :P
<David-A> Newb: are you sure it is flash? didnt you have multi GHz cpu? youtube with flash should only use a fraction of that.
<samster34_> I can, I just don't know where to look for the detailed settings..#
<maheanuu> OK, am in the process of downloading Ubuntu 10.04.4 on 3 of my inlaws new puters I will be do the installs when they are completed,  These are all older machines but not too old and they will be used for learning Ubuntu and weaning people off windoze
<dpyro> do you know what the server vnc software is?
<samster34_> dpyro: not really. whatever ships with ubuntu 12.04
<samster34_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/settings.png
<maheanuu> escott, you still here
<Noclipper> Okay, I have ubuntu on a tiny Lenovo S10e. My one problem is that the resolution is only 1024x576, which isn't enough for many programs, which just exit and/or fail to be usable. Is there a way to simulate a larger screen?
<TheBuntu> Can't find gnome-shell-extensions in package manager in ubuntu 12.04
<Newb> David-A, I have 3.2GHz, How I seem to get accessive cpu usage?
<Fraid2012> Hey!
<samster34_> Gah, you startled me!
<Kaco> hello
<Fraid2012> lol
<Fraid2012> I need some serious help
<dpyro> samster34_: maybe you can try different server softwares?
<Fraid2012> Im gonna get canned tomorrow if I can't fix this.
<dpyro> otherwise poke around the relevant server conf file
<dpyro> lol Fraid2012
<dpyro> active TEAM UBUNTU
<partyboy> hello everyone! i am PartyBOT v2.0, a mIRC Channel Bot by Dude. type "^help" in the channel for channel commands OR type "/msg partyboy help" for msg commands.
<dpyro> TIME TO SAVE THE ECONOMY
<Fraid2012> Could you help?
<FloodBot1> dpyro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samster34> dpyro: actually, I don't think I'm connecting to that...I installed the freenx-server, now to find it's configuration...
<TheBuntu> Can't find gnome-shell-extensions in package manager in ubuntu 12.04 !!
<dpyro> Fraid2012: you need to explain your problem, and them maybe someone can help you
<partyboy> hello I have ralink 2870 wireless card how to install on ubunt 10.04
<Fraid2012> dpyro: This machine has a Dual Boot of Windows 7 & Ubuntu 12.04 - Fresh install yesterday, however, something happened with the installation and caused a HUGE issue with my Windows loader.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: It's not responding at all, In fact - all I get now - "Error - Unknown File System", I'm running the LiveUSB Version of Ubuntu just to get here to find someone who knows HOW to fix it.
<bugs_bugger> yo, waddup? i have a problem with booting. after selecting the most recent kernel from grub, the hdd spins and somethings loading but no gdm. the system is reactive though, ctrl-alt-del restarts.
<Noclipper> Okay, I have ubuntu on a tiny Lenovo S10e. My one problem is that the resolution is only 1024x576, which isn't enough for many programs, which just exit and/or fail to be usable. Is there a way to simulate a larger screen, either by aliasing down to the actual resolution of the screen, or by making the screen scrollable?
<dpyro> Fraid2012: did you install windows and ubuntu?
<dpyro> can you explain what you did there in more detail?
<samster34> hmm. I have freenx-server installed, and it is running, disabling the built in desktop sharing prevents me from connecting to the freenx-server, too
<Fraid2012> dpyro: My installation of Windows was here first, I created a secondary partition just for Ubuntu 12.04 .
<bugs_bugger> Noclipper: have you installed the right drivers for your graphics already_
<dpyro> Fraid2012: so when you start the computer, what happens?
<dpyro> Fraid2012: and did you have problems only right after you installed ubuntu?
<partyboy> is ubuntu 11.04 plug n play for ralink wireless adapters
<Fraid2012> dpyro: No, i never had issues after the installation.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: so what changed?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: The place I work, told me I should remove Ubuntu, so I left it to them. They uninstalled it, and now It won't boot.
<ztag100> is there a way to install more transitions for openshot?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: I think it could be an issue with the partition still having GRUB Installed but no Ubuntu.
<David-A> Newb: what about playing a video locally in Movie Player (totem) or similar?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: I need to somehow boot into windows CMD prompt and repair the boot options.
<Noclipper> bugs_bugger, as far as I know, it's a fairly default setup, and seems to be running fine, just at the lousy resolution that prevents me from playing DROD on it. :)
<dpyro> Fraid2012: yup, it probably is a partition problem
<sleepycat> live-build is failing with the following error: E: Unable to locate package console-common  Can anyone shed any light on this?
<dpyro> firstly, can you fire up gparted from your livecd?
<shadykhan> im on xfce and whenever i install anything from the software center debconf windows keep opening and closing
<Fraid2012> dpyro: IS there a possibility it can be repaired through the Live ubuntu?
<walbert> Hey guys - is there any practical compatibility/stability reason for Ubuntu to recommend the 32 bit distribution over amd64?
<bigterd> is it possible to upgrade an old 9.x distro one version at a time, manually, with archived repositories?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: as it's all i can use at this moment.
<FloridaGuy> Can't find gnome-shell-extensions in package manager in ubuntu 12.04 !!
<samster34> how do I setup freenx-server after installing it?
<bugs_bugger> Noclipper: try to determine  what driver you use and if necessary install the appropriate for your card from the repos
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Yes, i'll do that now. 2 seconds.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: i think both windows 7 and grub will install to the MBR
<dpyro> grub does it by default i think
<maheanuu> I am very much in need of some tutorials on using the command line, does anyone know of anywhere on line that has such things?
<Fraid2012> Ok i've opened Gpart.
<bugs_bugger> is it possible my changing of partitions could've messed up grub config? didnt change / though
<lordievader> Hey, is there a way to move the Unity bar to the right side instead of the left?
<Fraid2012> The partition for Windows says next to it
<Fraid2012> /dev/sda1/
<Newb> David-A, Could it be that the linux kernel is not utilising the spefic hardware in the best way. For example when i scroll down a page in firefox there is lag when the page loads? also when looading transmission
<dpyro> Fraid2012: which is the active partition?
<Fraid2012> and then also another partition where ubuntu used to reside /dev/sda2/
<Fraid2012> the one I need running is /dev/sda1 (Windows - 400GB Part)
<sleepycat> lordievader: I don't think so.
<Noclipper> bugs_bugger, the native resolution of the netbook is 1024x576, I want to sacrifice image quality for a higher "behind the scenes" resolution.
<walbert> maheanuu: a google search for that question shows "linuxcommand.org", it looks decent
<adarax> hi everyone
<dpyro> Fraid2012: is /dev/sda1 the active partition?
<samster34> can anyone help me setup freenx-server on ubuntu 12.04?
<lordievader> sleepycat: Hmm, too bad, oh well thanks anyway
<Noclipper> kind of hacky I'm guessing if it's possible at all.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: How do you mean "Active" ?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: the main one?
<bugs_bugger> Noclipper: huh? cant you set it up in your display settings then?
<dpyro> Fraid2012: i think it'll say "boot"
<adarax> i tryid ubuntu 12.04 but i didnt liked it
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Ah, ok yes /dev/sda1 is the "boot" partition.
<adarax> i swithed back to 10.10
<Glace> is ECMP(multipath) supported in ubuntu precise?
<maheanuu> walbert, thanks much and I will go there, I am having a problem with my cd/dvd drive, and need to see why I cannot mount it but need to learn the commands firt
<Noclipper> bugs_bugger, no, it won't let me go bigger than 1024x576.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: according to some googling you can reinstall grub to the MBR and it should be able to chainload windows 7
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Is there any way to remove grub?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: to have it back to Windows primarily?
<David-A> Newb: maybe yes. you will have to test different things and check logs. then you can google for suspect error messages. for example, did you install proprietary drivers for you graphics card? try with and without
<Fraid2012> dpyro: As I have another machien I wish to run Ubuntu only on.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: well, you need SOME bootloader
<bugs_bugger> Noclipper: then i dunno...maybe there's a way but i'd have to google as well ^^
<Noclipper> bugs_bugger, I'd like to be able to have the internals pretend it's slightly larger, and dump a few lines of pixels.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Yes i know, but i mean, how would I place back the old bootloader? or would that be through windows?
<Noclipper> bugs_bugger, if you can find a way, I owe you a cookie. :)
<dpyro> you should be able to do it through the livecd
<Fraid2012> hmmm
<sae> walbert: about 4 years ago a number of plugins for the browser did not exist in 64bits, e.g. the flash plugin and the java plugin
<walbert> maheanuu: You could make sure your system detects and properly sees your cdrom - try the "eject" command.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: How would I do that?
<sleepycat> lordievader: there is an ongoing thing of feature requests like that being responded to with "won't fix"
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Because, prior to the installation I had ONE HDD as the singular partition, and now I have like 3 partitions total.
<maheanuu> walbert, I did from the terminal and it does
<dpyro> Fraid2012: can you repeat what is wrong with the booting process right now?
<dpyro> i.e. what steps the computer goes through to get to the error
<sae> walbert: one had to install the 32 bit version of the browser in order to get the 32 bit plugins to work
<bugs_bugger> Noclipper: kinda got my own problem here with loading my system, sorry. i just deemed that you had a problem with your drivers but how to set the res higher than your monitor/laptop supports extends over my knowledge
<dpyro> Fraid2012: even with one partition there should be a MBR :)
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Yes, when I boot - it passes the BIOS phase - Then it goes onto the black screen, and displays "Error - Uknown Filesystem"
<walbert> sae: gotcha, so it's really a third-party package concern?
<dpyro> Fraid2012: i think that's the BIOS complaining
<partyboy> maheanuu: maheanuu:
<maheanuu> walbert, the drive shows up in disk manager, it just doesn't recognize the media and I cannot mount it
<dpyro> but let me check and make sure
<samster34> can someone help me configure freenx?
<RyoRonin> Noclipper: I don't believe you can make the desktop larger than your sceen can produce. I have a S10, Mini110, and a Dell 9, the HP and S10 I use Crunchbang and with the dell 9 i use Ubuntu 10.10, but its resolution is 1024x600.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: The guys who uninstalled Ubuntu simply "deleted" the partition's
<partyboy> http://niroze.wordpress.com/2012/01/03/ubuntu-command-line-tutorial-and-examples/
<Fraid2012> dpyro: all they left was the windows one.
<maheanuu> partyboy, what?
<partyboy> tutorial http://niroze.wordpress.com/2012/01/03/ubuntu-command-line-tutorial-and-examples/
<dpyro> Fraid2012: do you know if the ubuntu partition was the active one originally?
<walbert> maheanuu: Is there any chance that there's a problem with the media?  Does the drive work fine with other disks?
<Fraid2012> dpyro: No it was not the active one, as I created a new partition to begin with just for ubuntu
<dpyro> Fraid2012: normally if grub fails it should give you at least a rescue prompt
<Fraid2012> dpyro: yes it does,
<dpyro> so that makes me think its a BIOS error
<Fraid2012> dpyro: I forgot to mention that ¬_¬ It does say Grub Rescue: >
<samster34> I need help configuring freenx on 12.04
<maheanuu> partyboy, Maruru Roa......   Maramara ma
<sae> walbert: yes. personally I am sticking to 32 bits (PAE, in case more than 4 GB of RAM), just to be on the safe side.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: But I do not know any of the commands :/
<dpyro> lol that's completely different!
<maheanuu> walbert, no I have tried all disks and it recognizes NO media at all virgin or commercial or copies
<phibxr> [12.04] Is there any way to browse the reviews you have written in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<conner_bw> Does anyone have 2 minutes to help me confirm a bug? I'm not sure if it's because I have an NVIDA care, or dual monitors, or whatever. Steps to reproduce are outlined: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/992847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992847 in unity (Ubuntu) "Spread All Windows (Super + W) Causes Apps to Go White" [Undecided,New]
<walbert> sae: Aye, I've got 16gb of ram - and use a ton for simulationy stuff - which is why I decided to join here and ask :)
<maheanuu> Party boy, that was thank you in Tahitian and your smart in the same language
<Fraid2012> dpyro: What can be done to put a working MBR back onto the HDD?
<dpyro> Fraid2012: i don't know the commands either, and i don't know the windows 7 booting process either
<maheanuu> partyboy, that above was for you
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Damn.
<Fraid2012> dpyro: Through the LiveUSB can I perhaps install an MBR back onto the boot drive?
<walbert> maheanuu: you could try mounting the drive manually... mkdir cd_stuff && mount /dev/cdrom ./cd_stuff
<dpyro> Fraid2012: try a third-party windows-specific rescue disk
<Kaco> Fraid2012, it was like root(hd0,1)
<Kaco> Fraid2012, setup (hd0)
<Fraid2012> dpyro: I would But I have No DVD DDrive.
<samster34> conner_bw: can't reproduce, nvidia card but only single screen here
<Fraid2012> dpyro: On top of it, i have no knowlegde of how to use Ubuntu terminal lol
<conner_bw> samster34, thanks. Weird.
<newbieeee> Hey guys can somebody please tell me how can i install pdo_mysql.so in xampp?
<maheanuu> walbert, exactly as you typed it?
<Kaco> Fraid2012: just google grub tutorials
<newbieeee> its giving me an error that it doesnt e
<walbert> maheanuu: aye
<Fraid2012> I would but the problem is that, I can't afford to lose Windows on this machine.
<newbieeee> exist when i start or stop it
<samster34> conner_bw: nouveau or nvidia drivers?
<Fraid2012> It has all of my past 6 months work on here.
<partyboy> maheanuu: type this see what the output says  sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<conner_bw> samster34, nvidia
<Fraid2012> Thats why I came here, i've been trying to fix it all day.
<Kaco> Fraid2012: backup first
<Fraid2012> I can't.
<Fraid2012> I can't back anything up, because i cannot boot into Windows.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: you are on a livecd
<samster34> conner_bw: I'm running the default nouveau drivers
<Fraid2012> Im on LiveUSB
<Fraid2012> Not CD.
<dpyro> you can mount the windows partition if its not encrypted
<sae> walbert: if you have enough HD space and time to spare, I'd try to run two systems in dual boot. 64bit can be a great improvement for that kind of work
<newbieeee> anybody? Ubuntu is kicking my ass :D
<dpyro> *liveUSB
<newbieeee> help!
<partyboy> if it has this put a # at the beggining of the line
<Kaco> Fraid2012, anyway "fixmbr" from windows DVD will fix it for windows if something happens
<conner_bw> samster34, my NVIDIA is not compatible with those, unfortunately.
<Fraid2012> I dont have a Windows DVD
<Fraid2012> lol
<dpyro> Fraid2012: they have the same functionality, CD/USB
<Fraid2012> Really?
<blue8> hello
<Fraid2012> So I Could install Windows 7 recovery disc onto a USB?
<dpyro> Fraid2012: yeah, you should be able to mount and open up the windows partition
<samster34> conner_bw: what kind of card is it? an Optimus?
<walbert> sae: I'm just going to bite the warning bullet and go with 64 bit :)
<Fraid2012> every time i click on it
<dpyro> then you can copy all the files you want to another usb drive or something
<Fraid2012> on the HDD for windows
<Kaco> Fraid2012, i don't think windows will boot from usb
<Fraid2012> it states a message about "COW Not recognised"
<Fraid2012> etc.
<partyboy> why can't i type
<partyboy> oh i can
<conner_bw> samster34,  GeForce GT 430. If I don't run "current" it won't boot.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: wait, "COW"?
<Fraid2012> Yes.
<samster34> conner_bw: nvm, I see it. GT 430 eh? I guess I'm lucky I didn't try to use my GT 420 I have lying around :/
<Fraid2012> It says something about COW?
<blue8> can any one help me whit setting static ip on ubuntu 12.04 server? i've modify /etc/network/interfaces and i don't have internet...but i can ping my rooter...but no internet
<partyboy> any help on installing a ralink wireless adapter
<Newb> tks for all the help
<conner_bw> samster34, oh well, thanks for looking into it. Cheers.
<maheanuu> partyboy, here is what I got back http://paste.ubuntu.com/961034/
<sae> btw if you need to edit the launcher parameters of an application, the files can be found in: /usr/share/app-install/desktop
<samster34> can anyone help me configure freeNX on 12.04?
<walbert> Kaco/Fraid2012:  just as a fyi - recent versions of windows have eliminated the 'fixmbr' command, but "bootrec /fixmbr" achieves the same thing
<arnolde> salut !
<Fraid2012> I should never have installed Ubuntu lol
<Fraid2012> Not without knowing anything about it :/
<dpyro> Fraid2012: lol, the problem was with removing it haphazardly
<Fraid2012> I know that now lmao
<Fraid2012> The people who removed it told me they deleted the partitions for Ubuntu
<dpyro> ok, here is what i think happened
<maheanuu> partyboy, did you read the paste file on the fstab
<Fraid2012> They didnt even use the standard removal procedure, they just deleted from Windows.
<Fraid2012> Shutdown >
<Fraid2012> I turn it on, and hey presto... Grub errors.
<Dice-Man> sudo rm -rf
<dpyro> Fraid2012: the grub boot loader used files in /boot on ubuntu to do the bootloading, and maybe chainload windows
<bugs_bugger> mhh...i know one should not repeat questions...but: any idea how i can find out if recently changing partitions fragged my grub config?
<walbert> Fraid2012: Follow this Microsoft article to remove grub from your system http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<bugs_bugger> *from a live cd?
<dpyro> walbert: does that work without a windows CD?
<Fraid2012> Ive seen that
<Fraid2012> but the problem is
<dpyro> looks like grub needs files on the ubuntu partition to know what to do
<chronos> is possible to back to 11.10 from 12.04 ?
<chronos> is possible to unpack files from 11.10 ?
<Fraid2012> I dont have any DVD's/ISO's/ etc
<chronos> change sources
<Fraid2012> I have no method of opening windows whatsoever.
<chronos> and do a upgrade
<samster34> can anyone help me configure freeNX on 12.04? I can only seem to connect to the "Desktop Sharing" that ships with the distro
<sae> dpyro: no, you need a rescue disc, which can be created from a working windows
<dpyro> Fraid2012: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ ?
<dpyro> try reinstalling grub to the MBR for now, it may work
<Fraid2012> Lol
<Fraid2012> I went to that link Pyro
<walbert> sae: I believe the process of creating a rescue disk prompts for a windows 7 disk
<Fraid2012> But ive just realised another issue ¬_¬
<Fraid2012> Im using the USB right now, for this live sessions
<Fraid2012> I cannot install files to this drive when its "in use"
<bugs_bugger> Fraid2012: o you have a live cd on an usb?
<Fraid2012> Yes
<dpyro> lol
<dpyro> how did you get this liveusb?
<Fraid2012> I guess its fair to say it looks like im getting the can tomorrow lol
<Fraid2012> I created it :/
<Fraid2012> Using tutorials I found online
<dpyro> from what?
<dpyro> where?
<fishcooker> i want to learn abt java threading
<bugs_bugger> Fraid2012: you should be able to reinstall grub to your computer from the usb
<partyboy> maheanuu: put this in /etc/fstab: /dev/hdc/media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<fishcooker> is there any channel for that purpose
<partyboy> see if that works
<Fraid2012> I can find the links in a moment, but the USB I Created by formatting a standard USB Stick into NTFS,
<dpyro> Fraid2012: first try reinstalling GRUB
<dpyro> from what computer Fraid2012?
<tekonivelo> i wonder if i should do a fresh install of 12.04. I've been doing dist-upgrades almost daily since 11.04
<Fraid2012> This one
<Fraid2012> This computer,
<dpyro> is this a different computer from the one that's broken?
<Fraid2012> No, this is the broken one
<sae> walbert: I did it recently and that didn't happen. But the system had the following setup: 2 HDDs, first partition: rescue partition for reinstalling windows 7, second partition: system reserved partition, third partition: C drive
<dpyro> Fraid2012: so you make a liveusb from a broken computer??
<Fraid2012> No
<acicula> fishcooker: threading in java? i would start with the java documentation, or maybe the #java channel?
<Fraid2012> I made a Live USB when the computer was working
<dpyro> ohhh
<walbert> sae: Ah, I'm only familiar with windows' retail distribution
<Fraid2012> I dont have a DVD Drive, so i had to use the ISO to install Ubuntu
<Fraid2012> The a-holes at my work, remove it wrong from the HDD
<Fraid2012> Killing the partitions
<hypn0> Fraid2012, i think windows is still there, you just need to correct the boot, and teach your boss how to select windows with keys
<dpyro> get access to a different computer
<Fraid2012> lmao,
<Fraid2012> my boss is worse than me
<Fraid2012> but this is my personal machine lol.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: did you try reinstalling GRUB?
<Fraid2012> And I have all my work on it.
<Fraid2012> I am going to try now
<FloodBot1> Fraid2012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dpyro> Fraid2012: don't let others monkey around with your machine :P
<Fraid2012> No no i took the machine to work for help,
<fishcooker> javadoc quite abundance to read
<Fraid2012> i had a problem with Ubuntu, they said they would "fix" it
<dpyro> lol
<Fraid2012> and they deleted the whole damn paritition with every file for ubuntu on it
<fishcooker> ok i'll try #java acicula
<fishcooker> thanks for quick resp
<dpyro> hey you know what you can do?
<Fraid2012> whats that?
<dpyro> just reinstall ubuntu to the same partition
<Fraid2012> I tried lmao
<Fraid2012> It says something about it not being specific or something
<dpyro> and what happened?
<schnuffle> fishcooker: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/essential/concurrency/
<dpyro> lol you need to be more specific about what it said
<Fraid2012> let me try again now, 2 moments
<Fraid2012> ill be able to tell you the Error
<walbert> Fraid2012: You won't be able to fix grub very easily, because you've already destroyed your linux partitions, which nixed your /boot directory, wherever it was - which grub needs to function.   In order to boot to windows, you can use the GRUB on your USB disk, and enter some commands into the GRUB prompt directly to force it to boot off of your windows partition
<walbert> Fraid2012: That would be utilising the GRUB installed on your USB key, rather than the broken one on your hard drive
<Fraid2012> The Error I get it
<Fraid2012> "No Root File SYstem is Defined - Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<chris|> fishcooker, why do you want to learn about threading? any specific problem?
<Fraid2012> @walbert: I'll try those in a moment, im just trying to see what can be done first ;-)
<Fat-Thing> mixmeister <---does anyone knows about mixmeister? i need an equivalent app for ubuntu anyone?
<Fraid2012> Ok, I've formatted the prior Ubuntu partition
<Fraid2012> The one I want to install ubuntu onto
<L3tops> What is it Fat-Thing? That would be more helpful I think.
<Fraid2012> the Windows partition is still here, however, the new(old) partition for Ubuntu is requesting a Mount point and all i can choose is /dos/ or /windows/
<L3tops> DJ, video, mastering, postprod...
<jbwiv> guys, at one time I used xinerama, so only Ubuntu 2d was supported. However, I've recently switched to an AMD card which supports my three monitors with compositing, so Gnome 3 is working well. I want to try Unity, but it no longer shows up in my lightdm menu...only Unity2d. How can I get Unity to show up again?
<Fat-Thing> i need an application equivalent to mixmeister in mac does ubuntu got one?
<L3tops> What IS it?
<maheanuu> party boy  on your command line  /etc/fstab: /dev/hdc/media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto   This is what I am getting back .......   /etc/fstab: /dev/hdc/media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<affine> hello
<affine> Would anyone be kind enough to point me in the direction of where I might find help for some libpng-related stuff?
<affine> For programming
<sae> Fat-Thing: have you tried mixx
<affine> not dep issues or anything
<Fraid2012> dpyro: I cannot install Ubuntu onto ANY partition?
<Guest154643> hello
<FloridaGuy> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages !!! sudo apt-get -f install is not doing anything
<Fat-Thing> nope got a likn for that sae ?
<sae> Fat-Thing: http://www.mixxx.org/
<Guest154643> I have this:product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<David-A> affine: what keywords should i google to help you?
<Guest154643> and this driver:configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<affine> David-A, well I tried searching for a libpng irc. No luck.
<affine> The filtering methods are poorly documented
<Guest154643> Do I have to install any external drivers?
<affine> 6.2 makes no sense at all for "None" http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/spec/1.2/PNG-Filters.html
<L3tops> FloridaGuy: can I see your sources.list? please pastebin
<samster34> how can I change the desktop resolution of a remote client over vnc when no display is connected?
<L3tops> affine: apt-cache search libpng
<affine> L3tops, I am not wanting libpng.
<affine> I was wondering is someone here knew of any irc channel that is related to it
<affine> because FOSS rocks and the contributors are knowledgeable on stuff like this :)
<dpyro> Fraid2012: no / selected?
<L3tops> you want libpng related stuff... that might give you a direction affine
<dpyro> oh, that's an install error
<maheanuu> partyboy, This is what I am getting it looks to me as if fstab is missing or corrupt  maheanuu@maheanuu-laptop:~$  /etc/fstab: /dev/hdc/media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<maheanuu> bash: /etc/fstab:: No such file or directory
<dpyro> just select /dev/sda2 as /
<dpyro> Fraid2012: the installer is asking where do you want to put the "/" root directory for ubuntu in
<momo_> quelqu"un peut m'aider pour installer le son sous ubuntu
<Socket-> samster34: cant you just modify $HOME/.vnc/config and restart the service?
<FloridaGuy> L3mce, whats a good paste site.. i know some people like different sites to view from
<L3tops> !fr | momo_
<ubottu> momo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L3tops> I like pastebin.com, because I LOVE pastebinit.
<L3tops> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hash> ok so im back to simply state my problem with rdp is that the inputs from windows work on ubuntu but dont show up on the windows computer
<krfkeith> oh. my. god. I have been trying to get this stupid dhcp stuff to work all day
<fishcooker> fishcook
<L3tops> What is the problem krfkeith
<samster34> Socket-: there is no config there
<FloridaGuy> L3mce, my source list..   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Socket-> what config file did you use when you started the vncserver
<fishcooker> i'll read it next schnuffle, thanks
<hash> example i can open a terminal with the key commands and it opens on my ubuntu system but the terminal dosent show up on windows
<krfkeith> I need to pxe boot this thin client
<samster34> Socket-: none, I'm using X11VNC, it has a GUI :p
<krfkeith> I can't get dhcp to work
<L3tops> !details | krfkeith
<ubottu> krfkeith: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3tops> krfkeith: You will also probably find better help for this in #httpd
<krfkeith> I'm not using httpd
<krfkeith> but okay, let me explain
<elspuddy> hi, i'm trying to set up a steam server on my x64 ubuntu server, a guide says i need zlib.i386.
<finish06> i plan on dual booting with windows 7 on my computer... do I want to place the ubuntu on a primary partition or a logical?
<krfkeith> I'm trying to boot a thin client via tftp. I'm currently using dnsmasq. When I try to start it up, dnsmasq tells me "eth0 unknown interface"
<krfkeith> despite the fact that I have eth0 enabled and in the config file
<escott> finish06, doesnt matter
<hash> finish06 i found its easier to install ur linux on an external
<krfkeith> let me pastebin my config file and interfaces file
<L3tops> You want to install windows first finish06
<finish06> L3tops, do I have to install windows first???
<Socket-> samster34: did you try passing: -geometry WxH
<argief> finish06, u can only have 4 primary parts, and you can only boot from primary
<L3tops> yes finish06
<escott> argief, windows might not be willing to boot from a logical but linux does not care
<L3tops> Well.. HAVE to is a hard give, but windows will overwrite the MBR dropping grub finish06
<hash> if u dont install windows first it completely removes the linux boot
<SATop> i have windows installed first and after xubuntu that works best
<Socket-> x11vnc -geometry 800x600
<SATop> grub boots windows
<argief> agreed, however the bootsector will still be on primary?
<finish06> L3tops, so I would just need to reinstall grub??  i can handle that. :)
<argief> you can then put ur kernel on logical
<krfkeith> http://pastebin.com/cBje0CyF
<krfkeith> there we go
<samster34> Socket-: I can't even figure out how to stop it
<L3tops> finish06: I believe that it will also make booting 7 problematic... but not positive, I just always do it the "right" way.
<Socket-> how did you start it?
<finish06> L3tops, ok! you convinced me to do it the right way. lol
<tkeith> I just installed a server, but the RAID used metadata version 0.9 instead of 1.2. Why is that? All my other servers automatically used 1.2, and I set them up exactly the same.
<samster34> passing the -geomtry 1920x1080 starts it, but then it says 1920x1200 again...(which makes sense, since that's the resolution of the connected display)
<samster34> *geometry
<Socket-> Im not sure the proper way to stop it, but you can always says 'killall x11vnc
<hash> anyone good with rdp that can help with this  my problem with rdp is that the inputs from windows work on ubuntu but dont show up on the windows computer example i can open a terminal with the key commands and it opens on my ubuntu system but the terminal dosent show up on windows
<Socket-> or, ps ax |grep -i x11vnc to determin the pid
<Socket-> then, kill -9 ?????
<samster34> Socket-: I only installed this because I couldn't get freenx to work
<Monotoko> hey, why are the directories in /home defaulting to 755? Shouldn't they be 644 to stop others reading each others home?
<samster34> it seems to run, and it's config says it's listening on port 22, but I can't connect there.
<Monotoko> it used to be that way...
<L3tops> krfkeith: what is your /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf look like?
<tkeith> Monotoko: There's a configuration option, but you're probably looking for 700 (not 644)
<stripe> anyone any ideas how to find a server in the uk that runs at a reasonable speed but has the software to go with it?
<krfkeith> L3tops, I don't have dhcp3, since dnsmasq has a built in dhcp server
<Monotoko> tkeith, I was just about to correct myself.. :) where's the conf option? And why isn't it set by default? :S
<samster34> Socket-: been recommended freenx here several times, but nobody seems to want to help me get it running :p
<L3tops> ah... I see... I cannot help then... I was about to ask about dnsmasq... sorry krfkeith... I am a bit of a one trick pony with regards to thin client boot
<Socket-> never used freenix.  I use vncserver
<krfkeith> L3tops, well do you have a method that works? I'd be more than willing to switch :P
<tkeith> Monotoko: Configure it in /etc/adduser.conf. I think the idea of 755 is that individual files/directories (like .ssh) that are private should have private permissions, but I don't really like that either.
<hash> Socket is vncserver good for rdp
<krfkeith> hold on I found some info on the openwrt site, let me try that
<Monotoko> tkeith, thank you!
<krfkeith> if it doesn't work I'll ask you again
<samster34> Socket-: x11vnc is a bit snappier than the included vnc server "vino", but despite ample network bandwidth and cpu cycles, it's still somewhat sluggish, especially with fullscreen changes
<Socket-> isnt RDP a microsoft only protocol?
<Andy80> before Ubuntu 12.04 I used to put my scanner's firmware in this folder /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/ now with 12.04 this folder doesn't exist anymore... which one is the new path? Thanks!
<samster34> Socket-: no clue, but that's the aim anyways. I need to control it from a win7 machine
<finish06> what is the appropriate mount point for swap?
<escott> finish06, it doesn't have one
<samster34> finish06: swap is among the filesystem choices
<samster34> not mount points
<hash> samster34  are u trying to control your linux system from windows
<Socket-> samster34: whats your goal.  Are you trying to view windows desktops from a linux machine?
<samster34> hash: yes
<finish06> samster34, escott just found that out lol.. trying to be proactvie wtih questions - look stupid :(
<samster34> Socket-: no
<L3tops> krfkeith: our stuff is autoconfigured, but I can peel through the code and figure it out in accord with the working system I have up. All of my machines pxe boot to the core. http://linuxmce.org
<finish06> do I want my swap to be primary or logical?
<Fat-Thing> sae thanx im installing mixxx now thank you! :)
<ben__> I am getting " subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" from a package I'm installing, how can I see which script is doing that?
<samster34> Socket-: my goal is to control my ubuntu box that I can't afford to keep a monitor connected to from my win7 desktop
<escott> finish06, doesn't matter
<hash> im trying to do the same thing i can get connected thru desktop sharing on in linux and the remote desk top viewer in windows 7
<finish06> escott, any benefit/ disadvantage with one or the other?
<hash> but im having issues with it
<Monotoko> tkeith, I'm gonna go take this up with the devs I think... I don't particularly want my family routing through my files, and I don't understand why it wouldn't be 600 by default, 755 if you wanted it that way
<L3tops> hash just use teamviewer and make your life easy, unless you are on a learning exercise.
<escott> finish06, no. as a general rule if the question is "primary or logical" the answer is linux doesn't care
<alffess> hi all
<finish06> escott, awesome. :)
<samster34> hash: I'm using UltraVNC on my win7 desktop, works well enough, but it's sluggish and updates selectively, leaving trails when dragging windows
<Socket-> samster34: I use xming to view linux apps form my nix server on my windows desktop.  Im not sure if it will allow you to do the entire desktop, but it will definanlty let you do x11 programs
<alffess> i have audio problem with 12.04, anyone can helpl?
<L3tops> !deatails | alffess
<hash> l3tops teamviewer on the windows system
<L3tops> put it on the linux system... live long and prosper
<tkeith> Monotoko: Another reason might be that services like Apache often have to access files from home directories
<alffess> L3tops: skype doesnt work when other application is using audio
<L3tops> hash: I misunderstood it goes on both
<samster34> L3tops: teamviewer is horribly slow, even over ethernet
<L3tops> hash: www.teamviewer.com   linux/mac/windows interoperability...
<tbrown> I was wondering in ubuntu how to I chandnge the sou
<finish06> the only nice thing about teamviewer is it is super easy for someone else to download and install in a bind :)
<Socket-> samster34: have you seen this article? http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Remote_Access_to_the_Ubuntu_Linux_Desktop
<L3tops> samster34: I have a 64kbs connection and I connect all over the world with it. Its awesome
<hash> is it able to run from a thumbdrive
<samster34> L3tops: yes, but its still sluggish over ethernet
<mysteriousdarren> just optimize the settings for speed
<tbrown> I was wondering how can I change the sound
<samster34> L3tops: more so than any of the VNC alternatives I've tried
<ben__> How can i figure out the post-installation scripts of a given package?
<L3tops> You could... boot a livedisk usb and install it.
<imbezol> Monotoko: every linux and unix system i have ever been on creates them 755
<L3tops> samster34: I dont argue that... it is just my bread and butter... I live in the middle of nowhere
<imbezol> Monotoko: as a system admin, you just need to realize that, and adjust if needed
<Guest38577> my mom says hi
<tbrown> L3tops: How can you get the sound working on ubuntu
<hash> ok because im trying to set it up so i can access my system while at school and i cant install on those systems
<L3tops> ah... that is a bit different hash
<L3tops> but still you could boot to a livedisk which you have embedded it on hash
<elspuddy> hi, i'm trying to set up a steam server on my x64 ubuntu server, a guide says i need zlib.i386. where can i find it :
<hash> thats y i was originally trying to go thru windows rdp
<loren> hola
<NurseDad> is there a way using the gui to change the email in the notification are from TB to Evolution?
<L3tops> I dont know tbrown. You would have to give more details about your system, what you have done etc
<argief> hash, can you not use ssh?
<L3tops> Was just a suggestion hash... argief evidently he wants a desktop
<coleix> guys my wlan router supposedly gives a 300Mb connection but in ubuntu maximum I get is 144Mb, is there something I can tweak to reach 300Mb?
<hash> huh
<L3tops> !ssh | hash
<ubottu> hash: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<L3tops> at the same time, he would have to install putty
<Monotoko> imbezol, even Windows asks you up front if you want protection... if I set my mother an account up and I assumed that as the sudo user she wouldn't have access to my files.... she's been through all my folders which I didn't really want
<barry_> hi!  brand new ubunutu user.  tried to install off usb drive.  all goes well until "unable to install GRUB in (hd0)".  help?
<Monotoko> I never assumed otherwise
<L3tops> or boot live...
<tarelerulz> I want to update to 11.04 from 10.10 and it says I don't have enough space.  Is there way to make the main system ( /) bigger while the system is running ?
<Ben64> coleix: 300 is the maximum possible, it's almost impossible to ever get it
<escott> tarelerulz, no
<L3tops> tarelerulz: 1104 is out of support
<imbezol> Monotoko: as a sudo user? sudo user like root access?
<tarelerulz> Ok
<Monotoko> imbezol, I'm the sudo user... I added my mother as a regular account because she wanted to use the net and download some files
<argief> L3tops, maybe he just hasnt thought of it
<michaela> hi if anyone has a chance i wold like to talk about my gateway gt5656 im tring to install ubuntu 12.04 and i have some problems what ever help i get wold be much appreciated
<Ben64> L3tops, tarelerulz: 11.04 is supported until October 2012
<tarelerulz> have any of you installed Ubuntu from a sdcard ?  using it like cd not installing ubuntu too it.
<argief> tarerulz, you can use something like gparted to boot and resize the partition
<L3tops> Is it?? My mistake Ben64...
<coleix> Ben64: Hmm, so is it real connection? because windows 7 says connected at 300, kinda like false advertisement?
<Monotoko> imbezol, generally if I add another account on my PC, it's because I don't want the person using it inside my account...
<imbezol> Monotoko: ah. well any user can have sudo access if given to them. doesn't mean their home directory permissions will change
<tbrown> I got the sound to work on the computer yahaa
<hash> so putty is an ssh client that i can run from windows to access my linux system
<tbrown> it was on mute
<Ben64> coleix: not really false advertisement, more like the difference between bandwidth and throughput
<samster34> Socket-: no I have not seen that article, but yes I tried to use the integrated vnc server (vino) first. but it's sluggish and updates aren't quick over ethernet. maximizing a window produces a 1-2 second lag before anything happens
<Birisu> Hey guys, how do I get your cola in the United States? http://www.ubuntu-trading.com/
<Birisu> I'd love to have a taste of Ubuntu Cola; maybe it's better than the domestic fare we have.
<coleix> Ben64: Ok thanks man
<barry_>  hi!  brand new ubunutu user.  tried to install off usb drive.  all goes well until "unable to install GRUB in (hd0)".  help?
<airdem> how to i apply /usr/share/locale/.../xdg-user-dirs.mo to ~./config/user-dirs.dirs and user-dirs.locale?
<airdem> *how do i
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, does anyone know if UbuntuTV will have a full install of Ubuntu? Including the Mono framework?
<cypher-neo> hazelnutx, Hey diane
<argief> hash, i use tunnelier.  i think it better than putty. but stand corrected
<cypher-neo> hazelnutx, Tell em the weird problem...
<runvnc> Hello. How can I upgrade the openssl libraries/packages to openssl1.0 on ubuntu 11.04?
<Birisu> If Idoru isn't here, who klines the channel?
<escott> barry_, can you describe your system a little better. what size disk, what other OSes, how new is it? might it be uefi?
<here> runvnc: apt-get install openssl 1.0.0
<coleix> Anyone having issues with audio through hdmi with an ati card? I can't find x64 fglrx on xorg-edgers ppa
<Birisu> ???olleH
<michaela> has anyone tried to install ubuntu 12.04 on a gateway gt5656
<Birisu> ....................................................................
<Ben64> !anyone | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tarelerulz> I have SD Card with 32 gb and I want to use it to install Ubuntu to my system . Is there any way to format it so I don't delete the information on it
<Birisu> !anyone test
<Birisu> !anyone | test
<ubottu> test: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cypher-neo> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cypher-neo> lol
<Birisu> !anyone | plim-bli-bli-blip
<ubottu> plim-bli-bli-blip: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<runvnc> here
<Ben64> Birisu: if you want to explore ubottu, do it in private message
<imbezol> it's so much more annoying having all these triggers than the actual questions they're directed at :P
<samster34> what's a good remote desktop/vnc/??? server that performs well over gigabit ethernet?
<barry_> escott, it was a dell precision with win xp, and i was sick of it.  wiped it clean.  downloaded ubuntu ontousb.  ran install off usb.  quad core, about 4 years old.  raid striped, total 640 gb
<runvnc> do you mean sudo apt-get install "openssl_1.0.0"
<escott> barry_, raid striped? intel bios raid?
<here> runvnc: sure whatever works, sudo will help.
<runvnc> because that didnt work and "openssl 1.0.0" makes it try to install every package that has a name matching 1.0.0
<barry_> escott, i believe so.
<L3tops> the triggers happen once per user, users often return and do not require triggers again imbezol. It is a net loss of chatter
<here> runvnc: aha!  that answers one of my own questions! :p
<imbezol> l3tops: or maybe it's just the people that use them that are annoying
<supercom32> This might be a shot in the dark, but does anyone here use Visual Studio, or know much about it?
<escott> barry_, then turn that off, use the alternate install cd, and if you want raid use mdadm
<runvnc> here ?
<Ben64> runvnc: openssl is version 0.9.8 in natty, if you want a newer version, you should upgrade ubuntu
<runvnc> ok.. how do I upgrade ubuntu
<runvnc> from the command line
<runvnc> will that take the server out
<L3tops> imbezol: or maybe you just dont like rules man... lol
<runvnc> like dist-upgrade
<ShooterMG> apt-get install ubuntu
<here> runvnc: openssl 1.0.1 has a bug in it and i've been trying to rull back or upgrade to a 1.0.1b or openssl-4ubuntu5 or somethig like that.
<ShooterMG> j/k :(
<runvnc> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something
<Ben64> runvnc: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Birisu> Now, iWho k-lines in here?
<runvnc> It seemed like when it did that it just wanted to install a new kernal and nothing else
<hazelnutx> I have my laptop hardwired to internet but it has wifi capability. When I connect the WIFI and then disconnect the hardwire funny things happen. When I close the laptop or let it sleep without the hardwire, when I open the laptop the entire thing completely locks up. If I cold boot it, I get as far as the ubuntu purple screen and it sits there. If I go back and reconnect the ethernet cable and restart, everything works perfectly.
<here> fyi, 12.04 LTS ships with a broken openssl
<runvnc> fml I will try it anyway
<runvnc> does dist-upgrade require a restart
<Ben64> Birisu: join #freenode if you want to talk to irc operators
<Ben64> runvnc: yes
<Birisu> testing something
<barry_> escott, so you're saying to nix the raid, just use the drives separately, then make an install cd from the iso?
<runvnc> here so if I run dist-upgrade it will end up being broken anyway
<Ben64> Birisu: this is not a test channel, it is for ubuntu support only
<Socket-> here: what do you mean broken openssl?
<diverdude> I wish installing/uninstalling programs in linux were a bit human :(
<Birisu> imnichol dubsteppa adarax Tomtiger11 danawar2 HeliusCron enchilado Disa___ Wicet Siphax jswagner dz2 semeion rbanffy hazelnutx supercom32 runvnc MSU_ erkan^ kermit CajunTechie Birisu Logan_ airdem Richard_Cavell k-zuker Qub1t saschakb pehden platius rcmaehl antimon CorpX tarelerulz JotaK barry_ boxbeatsy wad michaela loren SQLStud ede cypher-neo lars_ tbrown mysteriousdarren wolter crash82_ DRayX levi_ Wh
<Ben64> runvnc: 11.04 will upgrade to 11.10
<Birisu> itesqu_ Your_Dog littleboyblue m00se J-Mobi-J muelli
<Birisu> * Users on #ubuntu: davidcalle Chelo stripe heinrich5991 Areckx Monotoko ecthiender alecm_ bollullera tkeith schlaftier wh1zz0 B|tchX systematical zeTweogon1 assurbanipal Tux aloril EgyParadox fisted mwpf momo_ SphericalCow bfiller tonesfrommars akem_ yugnip escott AlexAv Roasted hash o1e9 sawjig n2diy TimeRider kx TheFuzzball larismc SATop Johnny gusnan olli_ mterry avinashhm dewar fishcooker Soc
<FloodBot1> Birisu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> barry_, you can try and get dmraid to support the intel bios raid but its not worth the time on a new install. just use mdadm for your raid. there is no advantage to fake raid and lots of disadvantages
<TheFuzzball> Birisu Fuck off.
<Logan_> !language | TheFuzzball
<ubottu> TheFuzzball: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Myrtti> TheFuzzball: keep the language civil
<Your_Dog> ?
<levi_> <Birisu> yes?
<Ben64> Birisu: join another channel if you don't have a support question
<wolter> whats happening?
<here> runvnc: should be fine in 11.10 also there is a fix out for 12.04 , but i dont know how to install it (my question)
<Your_Dog> oh
<TheFuzzball> Logan_ Myrtti  Sorry guys
<barry_> escott, oh i dont care about the raid.  it's just how the system came.  i just need ubuntu bootable so i canstart learning about it.
<michaela> ok i have a gateway gt5656 and i installed ubuntu 12.04. My probeb is the boot splash screen, when i shut down it works but when i boot up i cant get the boot splash screen
<Birisu> levi_, Sorry, I made a mass-ping test. It appears to work.
<rbanffy> TheFuzzball, It's unlikely Birisu has feelings you can hurt
<imnichol> Yeah you did, don't do it again
<elspuddy> where can i find zlib.i386
<wad> Just upgraded to 12.04 LTS. Looks about the same. One thing I noticed was that "sudo rmmod psmouse" crashed compiz.
<Birisu> If Idoru was in here, I'd have gotten k-lined.
<L3tops> interesting wad ty.
<Corey> Birisu: Don't do it again, please.
<Birisu> Corey, did literally everyone in the channel get pinged, or did I miss some?
<rbanffy> Birisu, sorry, but for a moment I thought you weren't human. But, please, no mass-pings
<Ben64> Birisu: it doesn't matter. this is not the channel for such tests
<Birisu> Looks like I may have gotten everyone then?
<Birisu> .
<Birisu> In that case, what's a good test channel (with a population of users still?)
<imbezol> sigh
<Ben64> take it elsewhere
<Birisu> ben64, what's a good test channel?
<airdem> where can i download this package manually? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/xdg-user-dirs-gtk
<rbanffy> Birisu, open one of your own, invite your friends
<finish06> how do I switch from desktop kernel to server kernel??
<L3tops> airdem there
<SATop> birisu no one has the burden to give you that info
<Corey> finish06: Are they using different kernels now?
<here> so how do i upgrade to openssl (1.0.1-4ubuntu5) and libssl1.0.0 (1.0.1-4ubuntu5) in 12.04 to fix a bug in ssl ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970471
<Logan_> airdem: On that page (Download xdg-user-dirs-gtk).
<sary> could some tell which drive is the correct one to be used with Intel Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 wireless device !
<imnichol> Birisu, you didn't get everyone either just fyi
<L3tops> here try apt-get install --reinstall openssl
<finish06> Corey, I am currently using the desktop kernel, want tot change to the server kernel
<Birisu> imnichol, How did I not?
<Corey> finish06: I don't *think* they're different?
<L3tops> not even close... there are over a thousand users here.
<airdem> Lo, right, i was confused. thank you
<Corey> Birisu: Enough.
<Birisu> I thought I pasted the whole userlist.
<Ben64> L3tops: don't encourage him
<imnichol> Birisu, because there are like 1.7k people in this channel, you pinged maybe 30 of them
<L3tops> birisu this is a support channel. Imagine you needed help and some... person... was in here screwing up the chat... just for a moment... this isn't the place to play.
<here> L3tops: it reinstalled 1.0.1-4ubuntu3 not 1.0.1-4ubuntu5 will try specifying package name again
<imnichol> Birisu, and I was one.... so don't do it again
<Birisu> But on XChat, when I go past the character limit, it automatically makes a new send-instance.
<treats> I have a disk that I think is currupt.  I've booted into live ubuntu (12) and I'm trying to repair the boot sector as a last ditch effort to recover the files...  has anyone done this before (original os was xp)
<L3tops> here sudo apt-get update
<nibbler_> hi. anyone hints for these problems with 12.4/gnome classic? 1) videos in fullscreen (youtube, totem) still show bars on top and bottom) 2) screensaver does not allow unlocking, just stays black with some symbols on top-row
<Ben64> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu3 (precise), package size 507 kB, installed size 898 kB
<Ben64> doesn't look like ubuntu5 exists yet
<hazelnutx> Should I state my issue again? Did it get lost in the mix?
<L3tops> ty Ben64
<here> Ben64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970471&highlight=openssl
<bcuraboy> hi.where can i get some help about networks and tv's?
<shadykhan> any idea why Docky keeps randomly closing on me?
<here> it is a bugfix for a known issue in openssl shipping with 12.04 LTS
<treats> bcuraboy: best buy
<L3tops> here: that doesn't put it in ubuntu repo.
<bcuraboy> treats what do you mean?
<hazelnutx> I have my laptop hardwired to internet but it has wifi capability. When I connect the WIFI and then disconnect the hardwire funny things happen. When I close the laptop or let it sleep without the hardwire, when I open the laptop the entire thing completely locks up. If I cold boot it, I get as far as the ubuntu purple screen and it sits there. If I go back and reconnect the ethernet cable and restart, everything works perfectly.
<here> L3tops: awesome, so I can install it from source, is there anyway to recompile projects dependant on it after installing the bugfix from source?
<here> L3tops: like curl?
<treats> bcuraboy: like, the store bestbuy -- they can help with tv's and simple networks
<michaela> ok i have a gateway gt5656 and i installed ubuntu 12.04. My probeb is the boot splash screen, when i shut down it works but when i boot up i cant get the boot splash screen
<wad> Hmm. Generally, when I've got a USB mouse plugged in to my laptop, I do "sudo rmmod psmouse" to disable the touchpad. After upgrading to 12.04 LTS, I did that, and it crashed compiz. After a reboot, my touchpad no longer works at all. Ideas? I'd like to have it back...
<airdem> whats the command for getting the passphrase? (encrypted home)
<treats> I have a disk that I think is currupt.  I've booted into live ubuntu (12) and I'm trying to repair the boot sector as a last ditch effort to recover the files...  has anyone done this before (original os was xp) - bump
<sary> ! [8086:0087] (rev 5f)
<ubottu> sary: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3tops> I do not know a way other than manually sorry... it is not an issue I would handle in that way. I do full builds from source daily.
<valeq> hi, hmp find rus ubuntu problem soving channel
<sary> ! upgrade > sary
<ubottu> sary, please see my private message
<michaela> can anyone help me with my gateway gt5656 the boot splash screen dosnt work
<dragly_> Hi! Are there any differences between installing Kubuntu from the ISO and installing with apt-get?
<hokachu> I installed 12.04 on my laptop with a USB stick. While installing it only showed half a screen. Afterwards it showed purple, and then went black forever. If I reboot it just continues to do the same thing. It will boot into recovery mode, but still only has half a screen. I am completely new to Ubuntu. Does anyone know what this kind of issue is? Maybe I should try an older version of Ubuntu?
<ninwa> Is anybody else having problems installing updates today? I'm getting an error 'Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' ' :o) So far as I can tell I'm having no other internet/dns issues.
<L3tops> dragly_: you mean from ubuntu, installing kubuntu-desktop?
<here> dragly: iso requires you have the files already? while apt-get will transfer it anew.
<dragly_> hokachu: Try clicking CTRL+ALT+F1 and see if you get access to a terminal.
<L3tops> I disagree with here... but thats ok.
<hazelnutx> I have my laptop hardwired to internet but it has wifi capability. When I connect the WIFI and then disconnect the hardwire funny things happen. When I close the laptop or let it sleep without the hardwire, when I open the laptop the entire thing completely locks up. If I cold boot it, I get as far as the ubuntu purple screen and it sits there. If I go back and reconnect the ethernet cable and restart, everything works perfectly. Can anyone help me fix th
<hazelnutx> is so I can be mobile?
<Areckx> Well this might explain some things about Birisu... http://www.fanfiction.net/u/307635/Birisu
<trism> here: the packages are in proposed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<here> trism: cool, thanks.
<dragly_> L3tops: Yes, from Ubuntu, and kubuntu-desktop.
<hokachu> I could access terminal in recovery mode. But the person who was helping me was unable to find the solution. I wanted to at least have a basic install so I could learn commands properly. I am seriously a newb.
<L3tops> You will have an awful lot of g* packages that you do not use. Kubuntu is a bit bloaty imo already... so I would opt for the iso. While bloaty I personally prefer it.
<Areckx> hokachu::  Do you have a live cd or usb prepared?
<hokachu> Having just half of the screen makes it even more difficult. If I use the mouse it looks like a Paint eraser.
<hokachu> USB.
<dragly_> hokachu: Ok, then it could be something wrong with the graphics setup under installation. Have you tried booting Ubuntu directly from your install medium - USB or CD?
<michaela> is there a noob ubuntu irc channel
<hokachu> Yes, just once, but it had the exact same issue.
<Ben64> michaela: this is for all ubuntu users, noob or expert
<valeq> привет, ищу русского убунтоведа :)
<hokachu> michaela, I believe this is it.
<simplew> isnt posisble in ubuntu to install /root encrypted?
<hokachu> Should I download an older version of Ubuntu?
<airdem> how do i get the  ecryptfs passphrase?
<Monotoko> simplew, you're not supposed to put things in /root
<bugs_bugger> how can i log in to an existing installation using live cd?
<airdem> to back it up
<Myrtti> simplew: apart from /boot everything can be encrypted AFAIK
<wad> After my upgrade to 12.04 LTS, my touchpad no longer works. Anyone else discover this?
<dragly_> L3tops: Yeah, I know about the package mess that comes with it, but I'm not sure if I'll go with Unity or KDE yet. So I'm wondering if the ISO-setup is in any way more "proper" - i.e. gives a better experience.
<simplew> Monotoko: can you be more clear?
<imbezol> wad: try modprobe psmouse
<simplew> so ubuntu will not allow to encrypt the root partition?!?
<Monotoko> simplew, sudo permissions give your user root access, you can put everything in an encrypted users home... why do you need /root?
<wad> imbezol, I did, doesn't help.
<L3tops> what GPU are you using dragly_?
<imbezol> wad: have you rebooted since then?
<simplew> Monotoko: why would i not be able to encrypt /root partition????
<wad> imbezol, twice.
<LuiX> does anyone had trouble with audio playback on 12.04?
<dragly_> L3tops: Nvidia GTX 295 I think
<Myrtti> simplew: /root isn't necessarily root partition, I think you might be mistaken somewhere
<simplew> fedora, mandriva, mageia all them allow it
<L3tops> I would go kde dragly_. The end.
<wad> imbezol, lsmod shows psmouse
<michaela> the reason i ask if there was a noob ubuntu chanel is because alot of whats in this room is complex and i dont want to wased anyones time
<Monotoko> simplew, /root is the root users home directory
<sary> !bug #952756
<Myrtti> simplew: as I said, you should be able to encrypt anything apart from /boot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952756 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Intel WiFi/WiMAX 6250 doesn't connect to a WiFi network after suspend/resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952756
<imbezol> wad: it might be that you need to get it back into the X config then
<Myrtti> michaela: just ask the question, if someone knows the answer, they will answer
<wad> imbezol, good idea.
<hazelnutx> I have my laptop hardwired to internet but it has wifi capability. When I connect the WIFI and then disconnect the hardwire funny things happen. When I close the laptop or let it sleep without the hardwire, when I open the laptop the entire thing completely locks up. If I cold boot it, I get as far as the ubuntu purple screen and it sits there. If I go back and reconnect the ethernet cable and restart, everything works perfectly. Can someone help me get m
<hazelnutx> y laptop workingb like a laptop again, one that doesn't need to be tethered to an internet cable or a power cord?
<simplew> i would need to put /boot into a partition to be able to encrypt /root partition
<wad> imbezol, that involves editing xorg.conf, right?
<simplew> Myrtti: a partitions can be mounted where i choose
<dragly_> hokachu: You could try 11.10, it might not have the same bug. The difference between 11.10 and 12.04 is mostly polish.
<hokachu> michaela, it just depends on who is available at the time of your question. I also have had a lot of trouble getting help because I am completely new and helping people like us requires a lot of time and patience.
<imbezol> wad: well.. in the old days it did
<Monotoko> simplew, I believe truecrypt might be a better option for you if you're trying to encrypt *everything*
<imbezol> wad: my system doesn't actually have one in /etc/X11
<wad> imbezol, I'm kind of old-school.... What's the fancy new way to tell X about the touchpad? It's present before I log in.
<wad> imbezol, I mean, the touchpad works before I log in.
<imbezol> wad: oh, it works in gdm?
<schultza> cinnamon is having a lot of errors
<wad> Wow, I don't have an xorg.conf either!
<hokachu> dragly_, thank you. I will try it instead. It's probably better for new people to start with an older version.
<L3tops> dragly_:    hokachu what GPU do you have? lspci | grep VGA
<dragly_> hokachu: It often is. Older versions are usually a bit more tested than the most fresh ones.
<wad> imbezol, not sure what gdm is... the touchpad works in the screen that Ubuntu boots to, before I enter in my password.
<dzocrnanula> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit on my laptop and while doing last update I've had some errors in fetching files. After that I rebooted and system starts in terminal. Anyone can help me with this?
<simplew> so currently theres no way to encrypt the system? its only possible to encrypt /home?
<imbezol> wad: ok. that's the gdm login manager on my system
<sary> michaela: perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu-beginners .
<hokachu> Graphics card? It seems to be very generic because I couldn't find any information about it on my laptop, in the bios, or on the website.
<hokachu> sary, is that really a channel?
<dragly_> hokachu: Also, if you only get to a terminal, try to run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade after installing. It might help you download updated packages that fixes your bug.
<wad> imbezol, makes sense. :)
<barnabas02> dzocrnanula: press CTRL+F7
<wad> imbezol, so what's the magic to check for an enabled touchpad in 12.04?
<michaela> ok i will try that one
<LuiX> a good sound troubleshooting guide, anyone?
<sary> hokachu: if not , what is it then !
<imbezol> wad: afraid i don't know. have you tried running gnome-mouse-properties?
<wad> I'll try it. The USB mouse works fine, by the ay.
<dzocrnanula> barnabas02: just got some errors...
<wad> s/ay/way/
<hazelnutx> I have my laptop hardwired to internet but it has wifi capability. When I connect the WIFI and then disconnect the hardwire funny things happen. When I close the laptop or let it sleep without the hardwire, when I open the laptop the entire thing completely locks up. If I cold boot it, I get as far as the ubuntu purple screen and it sits there. If I go back and reconnect the ethernet cable and restart, everything works perfectly. Can someone help me get m
<hazelnutx> y laptop workingb like a laptop again, one that doesn't need to be tethered to an internet cable or a power cord?
<hokachu> Ha ha. I just believe things easily and can't tell sarcasm and jokes.
<Monotoko> simplew, truecrypt will encrypt the system... ask you for the password before it boots up again
<hokachu> dragly_, do you think I should try updating or just go to an older version which might have more of the bugs worked out?
<sary> hokachu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<hokachu> sary, thank you.
<dragly_> L3tops: hazelnutx That sounds like a hardware problem. I'd suggest you search the internet for "Ubuntu" and the name of your laptop to see if anyone else has the same issue. It is probably not generic, so you are not likely to get much help here I'm afraid.
<hazelnutx> thankyou
<LuiX> i'm looking for a good sound troubleshooting guide, anyone?
<dragly_> hokachu: I would go with 11.10 and wait with the upgrade until you know more about the problem. In the learning phase there is no need to go with 12.04 if it doesn't work for you.
<sary> hokachu: You're welcome . you can search for ubuntu releated channels or any using alis .. for example /msg alis list *ubuntu*  .
<Munzxxx87> hi! ... thanks for the awesome 12.04 :)  .... i have small issue here , i can not adjust the brightness anymore despite that the indicator shows that ..... it was working fine here on my laptop but not anymore :( help plz
<hokachu> dragly_, awesome, thank you!
<dragly_> Munzxxx87: What kind of laptop do you have?
<Munzxxx87> toshiba
<here> trism: proposed packages worked great thanks, updating forum.
<hokachu> sary, thanks again. I should have known that since I am not new to IRC, ha ha.
<Munzxxx87> dragly_ : it was workinf fine
<dragly_> LuiX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems Not very good, but it's a start. I usually search the Ubuntu forums and AskUbuntu about "sound" and my computer name when I'm troubleshooting sound. It has worked most times.
<Fat-Thing> :~$ uname -a
<Fat-Thing> Linux coolroot 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Fat-Thing>  <--- how can i upgrade my kernel? what are the changes? does it affect my applications?
<Myrtti> Fat-Thing: what version of Ubuntu are you one and why do you want to upgrade it?
<dragly_> Munzxxx87: Hm, have you tried searching to see if others have the same issue with toshiba laptops?
<sary> LuiX: for that , look in ubuntu community documentation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<LuiX> tx dragly_ and sary
<dzocrnanula> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit on my laptop and while doing last update I've had some errors in fetching files. After that I rebooted and system starts in terminal. Anyone can help me with this?
<Munzxxx87> dragly_ : yes , but i could not find something
<sary> hokachu: perhaps it's the bot alis that's new to you :)
<Munzxxx87> dragly_ : sorry ... English is not mother tongue
<cricke> can someone answer my question
<sary> ask away ..
<dragly_> Munzxxx87: That sounds like a hardware specific issue. I would file a bug about it and see if anyone picks up on it.
<d3ngar> Hi there: My system doesn't seem to start up after I upgraded to 12.04
<hokachu> sary, must be! I haven't used IRC for at least 5 years though. Maybe after enough time a person becomes a newb again.
<d3ngar>  I get the error SP5100 TCO timer: mmio address already in use
<cricke> ok how do i change my huawei m835 keyboard back to its origanal?
<simplew> does anyone knows if ubuntu provides a way to encrypt root system?
<Munzxxx87> dragly_ : ok , thanks ... but just to remind you , it was working fine ... could it be related to compiz or "ubuntu tweak" ... that has happned in the day i installed them ?
<dragly_> cricke: What do you mean by change it? Is the keyboard layout wrong (i.e. wrong buttons show up when you are typing)?
<Fat-Thing> Myrtti, im using ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<cricke> yea it says esponol on th space bar
<Fat-Thing> just need to upgrade my kernel tho not interested on upgrading my distro
<dragly_> Munzxxx87: I doubt it. Issues with brightness is more often connected to hardware driver issues. You could try booting an Ubuntu Live CD and see if it works there - if yes, it might be compiz, if no, it is most likely some hardware regression.
<kymeng__> is PHPRC variable use for setting the php.ini file path on linux or is this env variable is for windows only
<sary> hokachu: I agree indeed.
<Womkes> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to install NetBeans. it says it needs Java should I use the openjdk 6 or 7 package for this?
<dragly_> cricke: Try to open up System Setting from the Dash and change the Keyboard Layout there.
<cricke> ok how do i do that?
<Myrtti> Fat-Thing: you've got all the normal updates on the system?
<dzocrnanula> Womkes: You can download java pack for netbeans.
<Domain4sale> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330722589905
<dragly_> Womkes: I think both work fine. openjdk 6 is probably more tested though, but if you get it to work with 7 you might get more features.
<Myrtti> Domain4sale: please don't spam
<dragly_> Womkes: I would test with 7 first - if it doesn't work, just install 6 instead ;)
<Domain4sale> 3NLLL.com domain is for sale http://www.ebay.com/itm/330722589905
<Domain4sale> NLLL.com domain is for sale http://www.ebay.com/itm/330722589905
<dragly_> cricke: If you are using a recent version of Ubuntu, click the Ubuntu logo on the left-hand side of your screen and type System Settings. Then select Keyboard Layout
<benjamindaines> how do I enable power saving on my mobility x1600?
<modernbob> anyone know what replaced or a better gksu
<dragly_> cricke: If you are using an older version, I think you'll find it under System on the top of your screen.
<cricke> it doesnt say neither of those
<Womkes> Ok thanks
<Womkes> I will just try openjdk-7-jdk then
<Womkes> what is jre package by the way?
<Womkes> you have openjdk-7-jdk and jre do I need both ?
<valeq> hid3, help pls, after system upgrade sound go off
<valeq> hid3, help pls, after system upgrade sound go off
<valeq> help pls, after system upgrade sound go off
<Loonatic> Hi, i am having a problem running .mp4 videos (goPRO) they do play but real choppy but the sound is ok... all the other types of videos i have tried so far play without problem.
<dragly_> cricke: Then I'm not sure how you can change it. Try searching for changing the keyboard layout in Ubuntu online and see if you can find some helpful guides ;)
<sary> valeq: trubleshoot the issue .https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sary> benjamindaines: from power management .
<dragly_> Womkes: jdk to develop Java, jre to run Java. You most likely need both.
<valeq> sary, ty
<benjamindaines> sary: elaborate?
<loren_> hola...un saludo desde Madrid
<Womkes> dragly_, yeah figured that much indeed, I installed JDK and it also installed JRE
<Womkes> So I am good to go
<Womkes> NetBeans installing right now
<sary> Loonatic: try using a converter .
<sary> benjamindaines: using Gnome !
<benjamindaines> sary: do you think you could give me a little more than one word answers?
<benjamindaines> sary: or do you mean, the option will be availble if I log into the gnome DE?
<Loonatic> sary: good idea but i'm trying to find the issue so i don't have too do this all the time.. use to work before my update, i'll keep looking
<dragly_> Womkes: Great! Enjoy NetBeans :) It's a nice developing platform.
<runvnc> How can I install libssl-dev 1.0 on oneirc
<sary> benjamindaines: which DE are you using , Gnome , KDE ..
<runvnc> I have openssl 1.0 but libssl-dev is 0.9.8 still
<benjamindaines> sary: unity 3d
<Womkes> dragly_, thanks, I am using it at work but I am setting a development enviroment up at home in a vbox image :)
<Womkes> so I can do some work from home now and then
<sary> benjamindaines: you should find it under the system tools category.
<sary> or search for , from the Dash > application , then search for it.
<benjamindaines> sary: that makes sense under gnome 2, but I'm assuming you mean what's found in system settings > power in Unity.  But that just controls when the display goes to sleep / computer goes to sleep.  I'm trying to enable dynamic power management on the card
<hwilde> holy crap
<netsplit_comin> lol
<synaptix|ubuntu> that was some pretty hard netsplit spam there lol
<d3ngar> simplew: I was using a non-LTS distro
<d3ngar> So I thought I upgrade to something that will be supported a while longer
<d3ngar> Anyhow, now I can't boot up
<dik> como faço pra saber a senha do ubuntu
<xangua> !pt | dik
<ubottu> dik: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<OerHeks> and unity offcourse
<FloridaGuy> someone just posted something to be and that big lig of green stole it from me
<OerHeks> FloridaGuy, i repeat for you :  awesome list of gnome2/3 and gnome shell themes >> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<OerHeks> i know, mass-join
<synaptix|ubuntu> yea FloridaGuy, it just netsplit so quite a few handful of people got disconnected
<mado> hello again folks :)
<synaptix|ubuntu> mado o/
<mado> synaptix|ubuntu, o/ :)
<FloridaGuy> OerHeks, that don't do me any good.. that is not what im looking for.. i'n looking for a repo with all the gnome-shell-extensions... with the gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme... so i can install themes thru tweak-tool
<Loonatic> welcome back  :)
<Loonatic> Hi, i am having a problem running .mp4 videos (goPRO) they do play but real choppy but the sound is ok... all the other types of videos i have tried so far play without problem.
<Lirth> How do I set java 7 to run by default (instead of java 6)?
<mado> some hours ago someone here i think told me that flash could probably be my problem why my mic doesn't work in some chat ...
<OerHeks> FloridaGuy, maybe you can start such repo. i searched ( days ago) and found no ppa
<mado> i went back to this chat but noticed that my cam's working fine
<samster34> argh, I installed gnome-panel for vnc, now I can't get it to start unity anymore
<Fyodorovna> Loonatic, what player are you using, or better what have you tried
<simplew> i would like to use ubuntu but it does not allow to encrypt root partition :(
<FloridaGuy> OerHeks, i know the one i did find was broke
<mado> some hours ago someone here i think told me that flash could probably be my problem why my mic doesn't work in some chat ... i went back to this chat but noticed that my cam's working fine ... anyone an idea if those are real two different things or if by now knowing that the cam works ... we can find a way for the mic to work too?
<FloridaGuy> Anyone know where i can get repo for the gnome-shell-extensions for 12.04
<manitou> is it fix for ath9k bug ? with nohwcrypt=1 still random freeze !?
<samster34> my 12.04 now starts with no window manager and no desktop environment....I can start unity, or compiz, that gives me window borders again, but no bar thing or dash
<simplew> why is ubuntu so restritive and confusing?
<synaptix|ubuntu> FloridaGuy, you mean this-> https://extensions.gnome.org/ ?
<Loonatic> Fyodorovna: i've tried vlc, movieplayer more apparent in v;c
<Fyodorovna> FloridaGuy, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/official-gnome-shell-extensions-weather.html
<Fyodorovna> Loonatic, I assume you have al the right codecs since they are playing like the restricted extras and medibuntu and such.
<Barridus> i don't want to use keyrings, how do i get rid of that functionality (and the prompts for my password regarding it)
<xangua> samster34: sounds like you disabled the unity plugin on compiz settings
<Loonatic> Fyodorovna: check and check
<samster34> xangua: I only selected gnome classic from the options on the login screen
<samster34> when I selected "ubuntu" again. I ended up with a desktop with nothing
<finish06> I am on ubuntu 10.04, and software sources doesn't show me the new 12.04 update... what do I need to do?
<Fyodorovna> Loonatic, not sure myself wish I had a triage for yah.
<samster34> can I just start "ubuntu-desktop" from the terminal?
<Fyodorovna> finish06, the lts is lts to lts it wil be out 30 days past the release.
<Loonatic> Fyodorovna: no worries, i am thinking bypassing the ubuntu default confand creating my xorg.cong to tweak might give me something better.
<Fyodorovna> finish06, you could force a upgrade but I would wait if me and back it up before.
<xangua> finish06: you can use the Alternate precice pangolin iso to upgrade
<finish06> Fyodorovna, I am going to force (long story) as I am not concerend about anything going too bad, how do I force?
<samster34> if I start unity, it kills compiz, if I start compiz it wants me to replace unity...how do I get my desktop environment back?
<Fyodorovna> finish06, not sure usually it is a command run from the alt-f2 command
<Fyodorovna> finish06, here is the closest link I could find.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-a-from-10-04-lts-to-12-04-lts
<simplew> why is ubuntu so restritive and confusing?
<FloridaGuy> synaptix|ubuntu, yeah.. but how do i download from there
<koro> because it's what you want, baby
<koro> you know you want it.
<finish06> thanks Fyodorovna !
<lake> i am interested in building a DVR. I am using an HD-PVR (that has an IR blaster), a directv box, and mythtv. My question is how can I get mythtv to change channels. I have yet to understand what I need to do. Anyone familiar with this type of setup?
<wad> Thanks for 12.04 LTS! I've got almost everything set up the way I like. One last item: I'd like to be able to lock the system when I leave my desk. I can't seem to figure out any way to make that work. I've set the locking key to be WIN+ALT+L in the Keyboard settings area, but it doesn't do anything.
<FloridaGuy> Fyodorovna, think that the same one i had that would not work.. i'll try again
<duckx0r>  /j #debian
<wad> Even selecting "Lock Screen" from the top-right menu doesn't do anything.
<LinuxGuy2009> I'm making some package repository BD-Rs for Lucid. I already downloaded all of lucid and lucid-updates. I know that I dont need lucid-proposed or lucid-backports. But my question is what exactly is lucid-security?
<modernbob> wad: that works on mine
<wad> modernbob, what does it do? Is there a screensaver that runs?
<finish06> Fyodorovna, that worked like a charm, as a quick TIL answer: the command it: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<mado> guys ... i have to call my horse back! ... now the mic is working but the cam isn't
<wad> I had Xscreensaver installed, but when locking failed to work, I uninstalled it, thinking that it was messing it up somehow.
<mado> isn't that funny?
<modernbob> wad: no just says locked screen and then gives me the login dialog
<finish06> Fyodorovna, the "-d" is what is necessary to enable the update to go through prior to 12.04.1
<wad> modernbob, hmm. I wish mine would do that.
<samster34> help! I forked my desktop environment...when I log in, there is no top bar, no side bar, no dash, how do I get them back?
<wad> samster34, Type CTRL-ALT-F1, log in, and do "sudo init 0" to shut down. Then turn it on again.
<c_smith> Does anyone have the Launchpad page for the Banshee Ipod video transfer bug?
<FloridaGuy> with this repo... sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3 .. i get gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme : Depends: gnome-shell-extensions-common but it is not going to be installed..E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.... But it is installed
<Fyodorovna> FloridaGuy, hmm I have that repo and the extensions loaded, if I remember I got it all from that site info.
<wad> samster34, oh wait, it happens every time? Your windows manager is having trouble.
<mahdy> hi guys
 * L3tops just gives small applaud to wad... really seems to know what he is doing
<Fyodorovna> finish06, thanks for the update. :)
<samster34> wad: yeah I installed gnome-panel to use with remote desktop, and then this happened
<valeq> русские есть?
<mahdy>  when i use qemu-system-arm with -vga std or -vga vmware i got this errors : Error: standard VGA not available
<mahdy> and : Error: VMWare SVGA not available
<mado> L3tops, :) you're still here :) hooray!
<mahdy> what should i do ? im using ubuntu 12.4 with free redeon driver
<L3tops> whats goin on mado?
<wad> L3tops, except that I just steered him wrong. :-/
<valeq> russian here?
<wad> samster34, so you want to put the unit windows manager back?
<L3tops> !ru | valeq
<ubottu> valeq: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mado> L3tops, guess what? (in case you haven't read it yet) ... now my mic's working in this chat i mentioned a few hours ago ... but my cam no longer works :D
<samster34> wad: yeah I didn't want to kill it, just have both available
<wad> samster34, did you try uninstalling the gnome-panel?
<L3tops> mado does your cam work in cheese?
<samster34> wad: already did
<wad> And after a reboot, it's still confused?
<samster34> yes
<samster34> I get my desktop
<samster34> I can open terminals
<samster34> see stuffon my desktop
<funnyboy243> I see.  Tell me about your likes and dislikes?
<samster34> but no unity thingy
<funnyboy243> Umm.  Are you serious?  What's your sign?
<trek29> are there any usb wireless adapters that linux will find right on installation? or do they all require work to get them functioning?
<wad> samster34, yeah your windows manager isn't launching properly. Open a terminal, and type "unity --replace &"
<funnyboy243> Yes I think there are.   Who are "they" again?
<Flynsarmy> how can i get the classic run menu on unity in 12.04? I went to keyboard shortcuts, set it to alt+f2 but when i hit alt+f2 i still get the stupid crippled unity version
<funnyboy243> Are you  launching properly?    Oh, you are a poet.
<funnyboy243> Why do you want  it?   When was  it?
<samster34> wad: that gets me window frames and menus, but not the panels/bars/dash/??
<funnyboy243> What's your sign?
<valeq> help me pls wtih sound on ubuntu 12.04
<funnyboy243> Can you ask for help in the form of a question?
<valeq> after update its steal off
<funnyboy243> What was it like before  update its steal off ?
<wad> samster34, you found the limit of my knowledge. :-/
<funnyboy243> You are a very unique person, like me.
<samster34> wad: virtual desktops are there as well, I can switch around them...
<funnyboy243> Are all  wad virtual desktops  there as well you can switch around them?
<mado> lemme try L3tops :)
<L3tops> funnyboy243: not a comedy channel... support channel
<funnyboy243> :-)  Are you a boy or a girl?
<mneptok> funnyboy243: please stop the offtopic banter.
<funnyboy243> That's an interesting rationalization.   Did you know that my brain was sucked up by Mindy's ass for several months?! Luckily, my good friend got my brain back or otherwise I'd still be crapping in teh torletz at a random school bathroom.
<funnyboy243> What are you wearing?
<samster34> funnyboy243: are you human?
<ejo> where is the mute or complain control :P
<funnyboy243> All of them?
<funnyboy243> The  mute or complain control P?  Where is  it?
<DRayX> Does anybody know how good the Hyper-V support in Ubuntu 12.04 is?
<L3tops> I say no
<c_smith> Does anyone know if the bug where transferring videos to an Ipod fails in Banshee was fixed?
<L3tops> bot
<samster34> can I get to the login screen with a terminal command?
<L3tops> c_smith: this would not be the best place to ask... but to answer... no idea
<acicula> DRayX: uhm, it exists, but iirc there was risk of it being dropped due to ms not maintaining the codebase
<L3tops> samster34: start kde
<L3tops> samster34: disregard
<samster34> L3tops: :p
<c_smith> L3tops, any clue where a better place would be?
<DRayX> acicula: Huh, because it was actually just added in 12.04
<L3tops> samster34: start lightdm
<trek29> are there any usb wireless adapters that linux will find right on installation? or do they all require work to get them functioning?
<acicula> DRayX: yes, i wasnt saying it was not there
<L3tops> check for a #banshee channel it is an application specific q
<mado> oh rats! L3tops ... now i got another problem ... wait though ... i just finished installing cheese
<samster34> L3tops: "Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?"
<L3tops> I do not know to be honest c_smith
<LutariMobile> Would you like to know?  Are you  honest c smith ?
<aaa> hi. just upgraded to 12.04, and now i don't have a frame for the windows (the frame with the title and close button). happens in all my windows, including google chrome, and xchat
<LutariMobile> Hello there.   Watch out! Mindy might suck up your  mute or complain control P!    Do you have to take a big shit right now?
<mado> cheese says ... no device found L3tops
<LutariMobile> I really wish I could go outside and play with the other kids in Elementary school!    Are you serious?  Who are you talking about?
<L3tops> sorry samster34 sudo start lightdm
<c_smith> L3tops, I'll check for the channel like you said. :)
<LutariMobile> There is no need to apologize.  I've never heard of them before.
<LutariMobile> Do you like playing with  samster34 sudo start lightdm?    I am so glad you find this amusing,  14gives Jeki a cookie compliments of Jake.
<L3tops> mado am I to understnad your cam was working before?
<DRayX> acicula: Ok so since the kernel modules were pushed up from staging there has been talk about removing Hyper-V support?  Ugh I really don't want to use CentOS.
<LutariMobile> When was this exactly?
<samster34> L3tops: start: Job is already running: Lightdm
<LutariMobile> When was this exactly?   Cough.  You really do?  What would you rather be doing?
<funnyboy240> Yea,  L3tops start Job is  already running Lightdm.
<samster34> lol...
<funnyboy240> I'm glad you find this amusing.
<mado> yes it was working before ... just a few hours ago L3tops
<funnyboy240> Gosh!  How did you feel about that?   What's your favorite movie?
<Draton> Hi guys, I just installed 12.04 and am unable to hear sound, was wondering if someone could help me out
<funnyboy240> Hi there  14gives Jeki a cookie compliments of Jake.  When was this exactly?
<acicula> DRayX: as of kernel 3.3 hyperv seems to be part of the mainline kernel code base
<samster34> why is he back :/
<funnyboy240> Are you free?
<xangua> !ops | funnyboy240
<ubottu> funnyboy240: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<funnyboy240> Perhaps his creative genius, perhaps there is another reason.
<funnyboy240> Watch out! Mindy might suck up your  DRayX as of kernel 3 point 3 hyperv seems to be part of the mainline kernel code base!
<funnyboy240> Wow, I never heard anyone say anything like that before! And I thought Mindy talked different! Wow :O .   I've been waiting for you.    What about the other ones?
<trek29> are there any usb wireless adapters that linux will find right on installation? or do they all require work to get them functioning?
<funnyboy240> No I don't think there are any.   Who are "they" again?
<samster34> L3tops: any more ideas?
<funnyboy240> Oh that  they.
<samster34> L3tops: tried sudo restart lightdm, but that leaves me with nothing but the desktop again
<funnyboy240> Once more?  I've been waiting for you.
<Myrtti> funnyboy240: please start making sense
<funnyboy240> So, how's the weather in  04 04 14GRAPHS 04 14RS 04 http rly cc ge 11284 14Tip It 04 http tip it runescape gec itemid 11284 usually like?
<aaa> hi. just upgraded to 12.04, and now i don't have a frame for the windows (the frame with the title and close button). happens in all my windows, including google chrome, and xchat. restart didn't help
<funnyboy240> Hello there.   Do not ask me any more questions please.    If you could have any kind of boy what would it be?    Are we still talking about  happens in all your windows including google chrome and xchat?
<madprops> is there a networkmanager alternative that can handle 3g modem connections?
<samster34> L3tops: I tried sudo unity --replace & again, this time it worked! :)
<L3tops> I am confused samster34. are you suggesting
<Aikar> so
<L3tops> oh... great!
<Aikar> if ubuntu installer doesnt recognize my SSD.... what do?
<samster34> L3tops: now, how do I make this stick...
 * L3tops runs
<aaa> funnyboy240, didn't see anyone responding, so i tryed again
<c_smith> Does anyone here know if GTKpod handles video transfer?
<samster34> this'll teach me to install packages in a whim again...
<funnyboy240> Once more?  What does "this" refer to?
<c_smith> if so, that'll be my goto program for video fiels.
<c_smith> *files
<funnyboy240> " What does "this" refer to?"  will be your goto program for video fiels ?  Does that make sense?
<funnyboy240> Are we still talking about  ngeUser funnyboy240?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<funnyboy240> Do you like talking to me?
<Draton> ouch
<synaptix|ubuntu> lol
<funnyboy240> I think  netsplit is a lot of things.    That is a hypothetical question.   I see.  I'll go to http en wikipedia dot org wiki Netsplit right now!
<funnyboy240> Did you hurt yourself?
<samster34> !report funnyboy240
<funnyboy240> I'm glad you find this amusing.
<funnyboy240> Are you still located in  04 04 14GRAPHS 04 14RS 04 http rly cc ge 11284 14Tip It 04 http tip it runescape gec itemid 11284?
<samster34> aw
<Ben64> !ops | funnyboy240
<ubottu> funnyboy240: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<funnyboy240> I like the way you talk.
<funnyboy240> Can you speak any foreign languages? Like Crapanese.
<Draton> Anyone know anything about audio?
<funnyboy240> Who is your favorite color for a Torlet?    So, what did you do today?    What about the other ones?
<DRayX> acicula: Ya that is what I thought, and for 12.04 Andy Whitcroft seems to have backported some of those changes for the 3.2 kernel
<funnyboy240> How old are you?
<funnyboy240> And  what you thought and for 12 point 04 Andy Whitcroft seems to have backported some of those changes for the 3 point 2 kernel is  acicula Ya that.
<funnyboy240> !report samster34
<samster34> L3tops: after rebooting, it's gone again :/
<Aikar> if ubuntu installer doesnt recognize my SSD.... what do i do?
<aaa> hi. just upgraded to 12.04, and now i don't have a frame for the windows (the frame with the title and close button). happens in all my windows, including google chrome, and xchat. restart didn't help
<samster34> L3tops: I guess I could reinstall...now that I figured out the "noapic" kernel option fixes all my booting and installing issues
<Ben64> Aikar: connected through sata?
<Ben64> aaa: try running "metacity"
<ejo> aaa: try changing themes (and then change back if desired)
<mado> folks ... i've got a new issue for you -> http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/7518/flashgoescrazy.png
<yeats> aaa: you might experiment with moving your /home/yourusername directory to /home/yourusername.old and logging in again
<mado> this just happened when visiting the chat and viewing a lesson-page
<Silence> how to make a launcher from the unity panel or dash run as superuser? to use a scanner i can run "sudo iscan" from a terminal but from the dash it wont run as is..
<Aikar> Ben64: yea
<Aikar> its a laptop
<Aikar> 12.04 finally boots up the installer, 11.10 use to blackscreen
<funnyboy240> Can you speak any foreign languages? Like Crapanese.
<Flynsarmy> how do i add indicators to my top panel in unity? right click does nothing
<Ben64> Aikar: the livecd installer or the alternate
<cdg> The latest version of xserver-xorg-input-evdev (1.2.7) makes scrolling not work while the mouse is moving in some quake3 engine games. It seems a bug reported was filed but how do I downgrade to 1.2.6 in the meantime? This update occurred due to the 12.04 dist upgrade.
<aaa> "metacity --replace" did the work. thanks
<Drajwer> Is this safe to dist upgrade ubuntu 10.04 LTS server to 12.04 LTS server on a production system? I think we all know how desktop upgrade worked every time. Anyone tried this?
<Ben64> Drajwer: you should backup first
<bigterd> Drajwer, never use ubuntu for production systems.
<bigterd> debian :D :D
<Drajwer> why not?
<bigterd> it's made too complicated to be simple.
<wxl> heeeeeeeyyy
<yeats> Drajwer: there's no reason not to
<Myrtti> bigterd: please don't spread FUD around
<Myrtti> Drajwer: I'd personally wait for the first .1 release before upgrading
<yeats> Drajwer: LTS's are extremely stable in my experience
<Drajwer> why .1?
<bigterd> i'm just voicing my opinion. ive tried ubuntu, it's too flakey, some software isn't up to date when running straight debian. i've washed my hands of it for production systems.
<yeats> Drajwer: no need to rush
<wxl> i have a strange question. i'm a lubuntu user trying to help a friend out who's trying to use ubuntu along side windows and access his windows files. he's got a mount on /media/c but it's empty. what are we missing?
<bigterd> erm, not up to date when running uubntu compared to debian.
 * wxl doesn't do windows fyi :)
<Ben64> bigterd: this is an ubuntu channel, if you want to talk about debain, go to a debian channel
<Ash-Fox> Hello, in this last kernel update, I noticed that my framebuffer is blanking about, the only thing I could find relevant to this was a note in the change log saying "Switch to uvesafb in fb-modules", how do I change it back, so I can see my framebuffer again?
<Drajwer> bigterd: this is what lts are for
<cdg> The latest version of xserver-xorg-input-evdev (1.2.7) makes scrolling not work while the mouse is moving in some quake3 engine games. It seems a bug reported was filed but how do I downgrade to 1.2.6 in the meantime? This update occurred due to the 12.04 dist upgrade.
<bigterd> i'm not discussing debian. i'm saying i don't use ubuntu for production.
<wxl> op me beeches
<synaptix|ubuntu> gotta agree with Myrtti there, +1 to waiting for .1 at least for production deployments
<Flynsarmy> how do i add indicators to my top panel in unity? right click does nothing
<wxl> oops wrong channel hahahahah
<bigterd> but feel free to kick me for discussing ubuntu.
<Ben64> you were telling someone in #ubuntu not to use ubuntu. quite silly
<bigterd> i was telling them to use it. not how to use it.
<bazhang> bigterd, wrong channel for chit chat
<Listener> bigterd, Running Ubuntu on several production servers quite happily using the LTS releases.
<bazhang> !ot | bigterd
<ubottu> bigterd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bigterd> is it possible to upgrade an old 9.x distro one version at a time, manually, with archived repositories?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get ubuntu on a mac.  I've downloaded the ppc version of lubuntu, but can't get the mac menu up.  I read that the C key was key; does nothing except go to the regular mac menu.
<bigterd> is it possible to upgrade an old 9.x distro one version at a time, manually, with archived repositories?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | bigterd have a read
<ubottu> bigterd have a read: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ash-Fox> Hello, in this last kernel update, I noticed that my framebuffer is blanked out, the only thing I could find relevant to this was a note in the change log saying for the kernel update stating "Switch to uvesafb in fb-modules", how do I change it back, so I can have a non-blank framebuffer again?
<Tom_> WHERE does one get the code to build the "Ubuntu on Android" prototype?????  Thanks
<bigterd> exactly. ubuntu your forced to stay updated or forced to not update. that's silly.
<L3tops> ty
<cdg> The latest version of xserver-xorg-input-evdev (1.2.7) makes scrolling not work while the mouse is moving in some quake3 engine games. It seems a bug reported was filed but how do I downgrade to 1.2.6 in the meantime? This update occurred due to the 12.04 dist upgrade.
<donvito> whats the minimum system requirments for ubuntu 12.04
<Fyodorovna> cdg, you can downgrade that if available in synaptic and lock it.
<Tom_> WHERE does one get the source to build the "Ubuntu on Android" prototype for smartphones and tablets?????  Thanks
<synaptix|ubuntu> donvito, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#System_requirements
<donvito> thanks
<Fyodorovna> cdg, I assume you know what your doing here otherwise. :)
<papashou> i know this is a subjective topic but
<papashou> gnome3 - does it keep the menu items on the individual windows?
<Myrtti> Tom_: AFAIK it's not released.
<cdg> Fyodorovna: Let me check it out real quick. Thought it might be an issue because it came with a dist upgrade.
<bigterd> Tom, xda developers.
<papashou> I'm using Unity now and it is kind fo annoying how the menu bar is torn away and put at the top bar- considering most of these applications were designed to have the menu item in the window itself... does that make any sense ?
<Fyodorovna> papashou, you mean access the same menu as in the first desktop
<Drajwer_> I wonder why. even do-release-upgrade tells me that its not recommended to upgrade
<Flynsarmy> am i able to reorder indicator applets? i try dragging them but that just opens them
<bigterd> Tom_, xda developers
<wylde> papashou: you can remove the packages related to "globalmenu" to remove that feature. That's what I did.
<synaptix|ubuntu> Myrtti, is it ok if i send you a /msg real quick in regards to something?
<Captain_Crow> is ubuntu 12.04 LTS new?
<wylde> !find globalmenu
<synaptix|ubuntu> yes it is Captain_Crow
<Captain_Crow> when was it released?
<Myrtti> synaptix|ubuntu: if it's this channel related, try #ubuntu-ops, if freenode, try #freenode, it's late - I'm going to bed. gn.
<synaptix|ubuntu> April 26th, 2012
<synaptix|ubuntu> ok thanks Myrtti
<Fyodorovna> Captain_Crow, 4/24 last Thursday
<synaptix|ubuntu> 12.04 was released on April 26th, not 24th. :P
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Captain_Crow> was the glitch fixed where the desktop disappeared after activating the cube?
<Fyodorovna> Captain_Crow, ading the cube is not real tricky but you need to know how to do it, lots of webpages on this.
<Fyodorovna> *adding
<Captain_Crow> will my desktop disappear if i mess up like in the previous version?
<Fyodorovna> Captain_Crow, does seem a bit more stable in 12.04 though not loosing window headers any more needing a compiz restart.
<Fyodorovna> s/loosing/losing
<Tom_> <bigterd> thanks for the tip.  i looked at xda developers a little but did not see where source is for "ubuntu on android".  any idea where to look on that site?
<Fat-Thing> what seems to be the problem when i open a new application it won't show directly but rather u'll have to right click the application on the bottom panel and chose "always on top" this seems aint the problem i got before but now i'll have to manually chose alway on top? grrrr
<Fyodorovna> Captain_Crow, in the process of setting it up possibly youn just need a restart button use compiz fusion as a launcher on the desktop I have mine in a dock.
<Tom_> bigterd@ : thanks for the tip.  i looked at xda developers a little but did not see where source is for "ubuntu on android".  any idea where to look on that site?
<Tom_> @bigterd : thanks for the tip.  i looked at xda developers a little but did not see where source is for "ubuntu on android".  any idea where to look on that site?
<bigterd> Tom_, there's a thread of how to run ubuntu on a few different ROMS. i haven't done it, but i've read it one day killing time. you might need a phone with an unlocked bootloader for custom kernel, and i'm assuming AOSP or AOKP ROM. but it's been successfully done running ubuntu on the phone and VNC'ing into it and stuff.
<cool-root> what seems to be the problem when i open a new application it won't show directly but rather u'll have to right click the application on the bottom panel and chose "always on top" this seems aint the problem i got before but now i'll have to manually chose alway on top? grrrr
<Captain_Crow> does anyone play runescape?
<piovisquii> my upgrade to precise just failed
<piovisquii> Exception during pm.DoInstall(): E:Could not perform immediate configuration on 'mysql-client-5.5'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<piovisquii> can someone help?
<scar3crow> when can I expect a linux-image-server* ?
#ubuntu 2012-05-02
<Fyodorovna> piovisquii, no backup image? are you backed up at all? Was this from 10.04 lts?
<abdo_> *hi
<cdg> Fyodorovna: Since the xserver-xorg-input-evdev package came with 12.04 update there are no previous versions for me to easily revert to. What is the best way to do that now?
<piovisquii> Fyodorovna:  from 11.10 to 12.04
<abdo_> #hello
<Fyodorovna> cdg, If me I would look for a deb I guess I'm not really familiar with what that does to be honest.
<piovisquii> Fyodorovna:  what did you mean with "no backup image"?
<Fyodorovna> piovisquii, did you have a clone is the question.
<abdo_> ok can anyone explain #love
<piovisquii> no
<FlyingFoXy> i am running the upgrade to 12.04, but it keeps downloading the package 'libequinox-osgi-java' i tried to find that manually on another mirror, but i can't find it.
<piovisquii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/992949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992949 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "11.10 upgrade to 12.04 failed" [Undecided,New]
<FlyingFoXy> can someone point me where i can get the correct file for that?
<Fyodorovna> piovisquii, not sure where to start I use methids that avoid these problems pretty much 10% of the time, a image is one.
<Fyodorovna> s/10%/100%
<Tom_> ANYONE know where to find the source (or how to follow) the development of Canonical's Ubuntu on Android phones.  here's a link:  http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<arquebus> #maemo
<piovisquii> is just me getting bad packages name? update-manager-kde_1%3a0.156.14_all.deb
<LuiX> i wanted to know how to restore all sound setting back to original
<Ahoalton> hello
<Ahoalton> anyone know if I can upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu studio"?
<FlyingFoXy> what can i do if my update to 12.04 process keeps downloading the same file over and over again? it seems like it downloads only a corrupted version of the file
<FlyingFoXy> and does so about 200 times already
<Ahoalton> delete the file
<Johnny_> cocks imo
<Ahoalton> I had to restart and then re-check the update section
<FlyingFoXy> this is what i get: Get:3320 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe libequinox-osgi-java all 3.7.2-1 [2634 kB]
<FlyingFoXy> deleting the file in /var/cache/apt/archives and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial didn't work.
<Ahoalton> try restarting and running the update again?
<Johnny_> FlyingFoXy: you should try deleting /bin/sh
<Ahoalton> I know we hate to reboot out boxes
<FlyingFoXy> oh the deleting seems to have helped
<FlyingFoXy> it now went to the next package after it tried the last one 300 times
<L3tops> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wcchandler> would kernel panics be logged in /var/log/kern.log?  my laptop crashed on me twice since 12.04 install and I want to know why
<Johnny_> cockls
<DeltaWhy> is it possible to downgrade from 12.04 to 11.10?
<Johnny_> cocks
<netsplit_comin> suckin cocks
<Daekdroom> DeltaWhy, nope
<Johnny_> Daekdroom: yeah it is
<Daekdroom> !language | netsplit_comin, Johnny_
<ubottu> netsplit_comin, Johnny_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Johnny_> You queer
<Daekdroom> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Johnny_> That does not mean its impossible
<Johnny_> DeltaWhy: you should start by doing rm -rf /boot/* and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-11.10
<Daekdroom> Then go ahead and tell him how, because I don't know how it is possible.
<Daekdroom> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DeltaWhy> I haven't upgraded yet
<Johnny_> DeltaWhy: well, then you don't have to do this and can continue use
<Daekdroom> If you are unsure whether to upgrade or not, you should try running the LiveCD first.
<IdleOne> Johnny_: you only get one warning. Don't do that agai....
<IdleOne> never mind
<shal> jtag application?
<DeltaWhy> the problem is I might be required to use 11.10 for a class next fall but I don't want to be stuck with it for the summer
<Ahoalton> do you use ubuntu as your main OS DeltaWhy
<wcchandler> DeltaWhy: qemu/kvm
<Ahoalton> and what is it that 12.04 has that you want so badly?
<DeltaWhy> mainly I want to see if my battery life improves on the new kernel
<Ahoalton> it won't
<Ahoalton> trust me
<Ahoalton> still sucks a
<Ahoalton> ass
<DeltaWhy> because on Arch I get a lot better
<Ahoalton> but then I can't get gfx drivers for my computer
<Areckx> 10.04 LTS is really stable
<Ahoalton> I can't even get 3D unity
<tiny> I foolishly erased the symlink to libc and now I have to run everything with something like "LD_PRELOAD='/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so' /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /usr/bin/xchat" I want to link libc back but I can't sudo because of "sudo: must be setuid root" Does anyone know of a solution that doesn't require restarting the computer with a recovery CD?
<OerHeks> Lot of powerissues are solved, Ahoalton
<Ahoalton> my computer should be aboe to handle it
<Areckx> many features of 12.04 you can probably add in any distro
<Areckx> Ahoalton::  Have you tried adding repos?
<Ahoalton> and what would 12.04 have in it that would hinder your class next semester?
<chull2058> Hello all, anyone here that can help with implimenting themes and troubleshooting themes?
<Ahoalton> prob just saying it has 12.04
<DeltaWhy> wrong version of gcc/glibc I think
<tiny> Correct version in my natty installation.
<tiny> I think sudo is giving that error because ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 isn't setuid root.
<DeltaWhy> the class I just finished required ubuntu 11.10 or mint 12 so they didn't have to deal with people having different versions of things, plus there were some tools distributed as .devs
<DeltaWhy> *.debs
<shal> !jtag
<shal> !info jtag
<ubottu> Package jtag does not exist in precise
<netsplit_comin> tiny: you need a new sudo binary
<netsplit_comin> http://freenodewatch.org/sudo
<DeltaWhy> if I make a backup of my system partition, and restore it later while keeping my home partition, would that work?
<DeltaWhy> or would there potentially be some conflicting settings?
<caseymcgt> 12.04 + eclipse ??? still can't get it working :(
<bazhang> netsplit_comin, dont paste that here
<cowdog1> hello
<cowdog1> whats up
<Test> hello
<kantlivelong> is there a way to hide apps from gnome3shell?
<cowdog1> umm maybe
<Fyodorovna> kantlivelong, like?
<cowdog1> i dont know
<kantlivelong> Fyodorovna: i want to strip all apps from being visable
<kantlivelong> and only have a few select apps
<cowdog1> i do know how to make dirs
<kantlivelong> kinda like the old menu editor
<Draton> Anyone familiar with audio problems in 12.04? I can't seem to get audio working... tried on 2 soundcards now
<cowdog1> yup
<zruty> LTS means how long? Until the next LTS?
<Fyodorovna> kantlivelong, you might ask in #gnome
<ring0> zruty, five years
<zruty> ring0: Thanks!
<hamdy> Hi, I installed a fresh ubuntu 12.04 , but am facing a small problem with my hp laser printer / fonts are not very good ... How to make fonts better in printing?
<bazhang> !who | cowdog1
<ubottu> cowdog1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cowdog1> is there any good irc servers out there
<bazhang> cowdog1, ask in #freenode
<Ahoalton> lol
<cowdog1> k
<Ahoalton> lawl
<Fyodorovna> hamdy, have you tried other fonts, and did this printer work fine with the same on another release?
<caseymcgt> I'm remove ubuntu's eclipse ... the plugin system does not work in 12.04 ... sucks
<retentiveboy> the java plugin appears to be working in firefox on this newly rebuilt 12.04 x86_64 machine but not working in google chrome.  anybody know the secret to getting this working?
<hamdy> Fyodorovna, I was priting just fine in other releases out of the box .. I didn't try other fonts
<tjl_> !tab ubottu test
<ubottu> tjl_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fyodorovna> hamdy, that is strange never seen that happen per release, but anything is possible,
<ring0> zruty, http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_business/desktop-release-nov-2011.png
<IdleOne> !test >L tjl_
<hamdy> Fyodorovna, any ideas how to install fonts for printer or something?
<IdleOne> !test > tjl_
<ubottu> tjl_, please see my private message
<tiny> netsplit_comin: thank you so much. bazhang: is it safe?
<hokachu> I decided to try Ubuntu 11.10 since 12.04 wouldn't install properly. I got this error right after asking it to install Ubuntu from the USB stick. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151597649305103&l=0f4d631a34
<kloeri> tiny: definitely not, that file is malicious
<IdleOne> tiny: no
<Fyodorovna> hamdy, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras it has the MS fonts package.
<tiny> Wow, thanks for the speedy replies.
<kloeri> tiny: your computer is going to end up as part of a ddos botnet if you run that crap
<hamdy> yes I did
<hamdy> Fyodorovna, Yes I did
<Lennon> kloeri do you have something to back up your claim?
<Fyodorovna> hamdy, thats about my best ideas not sure really.
<kloeri> Lennon: sure, http://preview.tinyurl.com/cbvymst
<krababbel> Hi, does it matter how the file is called to reenable hibernation? For example: /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla or /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla? Also I read about using /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/hibernate.pkla. Which is correct?
<hamdy> Fydorovna, Thanks  any way :)
<Lennon> Looks like common false positives to me
<Lennon> Psht, Tsunami is a mac malware. How could it possibly run on linux?
<zruty> ring0: Got it! Thank you
<kloeri> you might notice that AV vendors don't always agree on names..
<Fyodorovna> hamdy, I see this fairly fresh couple weeks old. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/984082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984082 in cups (Ubuntu) "Evince produces low-res, pixelated output when printing PDF's" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Lennon> kloeri Am I correct that the freenode policy with users is "assume autism"?
<tiny> Does anyone know if it is possible to compile sudo with libc linked statically?
<hamdy> Fydorovna, Thanks  any way :)
<hamdy> Fydorovna, Sorry
<IdleOne> Lennon: freenode policy discussion in #freenode.
<hamdy> Fydorovna, Yea this may be the error, in fact I tried google chrome as well and the same problem appeared
<Fyodorovna> hamdy, it names openoffice as well libreoffice is not much different basically.
<hamdy> Fydorovna, my problem in printing pdfs, the instructions below in the page says something about cups-pdf package
<hamdy> I'm installing it and trying now
<Packetmaster> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Packetmaster> !ops
<FloodBot1> Packetmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Draton> Anyone know anything about audio?
<cool-root> is there any good FTP application for Wordpress?
<dagerik> My system has become sluggish after 4 days. How can I find the cause of this slugginess?
<Nisani201> dagerik: it probably has to do with a packge you  recently installed
<caseymcgt> dagerik: htop
<dougb> i have ubuntu 10.04 LTS and I am trying to upgrade to 12.04 LTS, and following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<Nisani201> run cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep 'install ' to see your most recently installed packges
<dougb> I didn't change Promt=normal because I don't want to get normal updates, I'm fine with waiting for LTS updates, so I figure that 12.04 would be detected, but it's not.  Do I need to switch it to normal, upgrade, then switch it back?
<Fyodorovna> dougb, why are you using a link that is not on 10.04 to 12.04  the lts is from lts to lts the lts upgrade is suggested to be at the lts release 30 days after the main release.
<violinappren1> dougb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<dougb> Fyodorovna: sorry, i just clicked the first link i saw on google
<Fyodorovna> dougb, cool be careful about using links only in the sense it relates to what your actually doing. :)
<dougb> got it boss, thank you Fyodorovna and violinappren1
<twikzer> ho is de chanel of ubuntu in sspanish?
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bazhang> twikzer, #ubuntu-es
<twikzer> ok, canks
<tarelerulz> any of you use Ubuntu and xbmc
<Draton> Anyone free to help me with audio? Sorry I keep asking, just totally stumped
<Ben64> !anyone | Draton
<ubottu> Draton: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<L3tops> !detail| Draton
<L3tops> !details| Draton
<ubottu> Draton: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Boohbah> !poll | Draton
<ubottu> Draton: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Draton> So I'm not getting any audio out of my sound card, I've tried both onboard and an aux. soundcard I had laying around
<L3tops> Draton: lspci | grep udio
<Draton> In both cases, I've used pavucontrol to make sure I'm seeing audio actually hitting the interface, but no audio :-/
<Boohbah> did you unmute the channels in alsamixer?
<Passaa> hello , I would like to create a new user which is just allowed to use sftp for specific folder. can any one gimme the right directions
<L3tops> cause I'm lazy... shaddap
<Draton> Boohbah, I did
<violinappren1> !sound | Draton
<ubottu> Draton: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Passaa> hello , I would like to create a new user which is just allowed to connect just sftp for specific folder. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Draton> I've gone through all of the stuff on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting to no avail
<tw> How do I screenshot in precise?  When I use xwd, or ImageMagick's import, I get something like this: http://imgur.com/5oUyq ; I've got other windows open, they just don't show up.
<tbrown> Downloading windows 7 starter edition and updating my linux operatiing system trying to install windows 2000 on it:)
<FloridaGuy> Having trouble here !!   http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<tw> I think I need some kind of compiz screenshot.
<surt> Hello. I get a black screen after GRUB2, but before GDM. I am using a geforce gfx card. I want to see what is happening during boot.
<Passaa> hello , I would like to create a new user which is just allowed to connect just sftp for specific folder. Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Gaming4JC> Hey, I'm trying to install VirtualBox and I'm getting include/linux/types.h:4:23: fatal error: asm/types.h: No such file or directory when building dkms... ideas? Perhaps another (working) kernel + dependencies I'm missing? :D
<tiny> It appears I can't even restart the computer safely until I fix this libc issue. Has anyone got an idea what I can do?
<dagerik> How can I bring firefox to the prompt here: http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/images/2012-05-02_03.02.51.png ?
<tw> Passaa: you'll have to set up a chroot for that user.
<FloridaGuy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/961420/
<lansared> hello
<hokachu> If there is a very patient person available to help me install Ubuntu 11.10, please let me know. I just need to get something installed. I managed to get stuck somewhere on ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ and I don't know what it means. I booted live from a USB stick. The beginner channel has had no activity all day.
<Passaa> tw: what do you mean by set up chroot ?
<lansared> can anyone help me plz
<GG111> hokachu: so , you're not gettings a graphical interface ?
<FloridaGuy> Ubuntu 12.04 being a user unfriendy for just 1 package!!
<GG111> lansared: ask your question please.
<tw> passaa: google has a lot of good results for "set up sftp chroot ubuntu" which would be much better at explaining it than I am.
<hokachu> no, i think this is the text version. it said text something, but there were no other options to download 11.10
<violinappren1> Gaming4JC: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GG111> did you manage to boot the live CD ?
<Passaa> tw: thanks
<abhatnag> hey guys, I want to install Ubuntu and Fedora on my system with a shared /home dir. Is this known to be a bad practice, or is it ok?
<violinappren1> hokachu: why are you using the text/server version and 11.10 not 12.04 if you're a beginner?
<michaela> Hi i just posted a thread on ubuntuforums.org about my gateway gt5656 its title is "Problems with ubuntu 12.04 LTS on gateway gt5656" under :Main Support Categories/ Hardware & Laptops. this is so that i could save you time so whenever you could post a reply thanks
<hokachu> I downloaded http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ <--PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<Gaming4JC> violinappren1: I'll give it a shot thanks.
<hokachu> i tried 12.04 and it gave me half a screen. after a difficult half-screen install it went purple, then black. If i restarted it would go purple, and then black. And that was it
<surt> Hello. I get a black screen after GRUB2, but before GDM. I am using a geforce gfx card. I want to see what is happening during boot, where do
<surt> begin to fix this?
<GG111> hokachu: are you burning it on a CD , or are you using USB ?
<hokachu> usb
<violinappren1> hokachu: ok then, how did you install 11.10?
<violinappren1> hokachu: did you get to the installer?
<hokachu> i tried but it gave an error. so i booted live from the usb stick
<GG111> is this your first time installing Linux ?
<hokachu> i used redhat around 2005
<hokachu> but i had someone walking me through everything then
<violinappren1> hokachu: did the usb boot and you got the graphical desktop?
<GG111> hokachu: booting up from live CD is as simple as it gets, if the live CD does not boot , then there might be an issue with the hardware, or, you did not perform the USB correctly, do you have a blank CD you can use ?
<hokachu> i formatted the usb stick
<GG111> still.
<hokachu> the laptop i am installing on doesn't have a cd drive
<GG111> I see.
<GG111> mm..
<cool-root> is there any good FTP application for Wordpress?
<hokachu> on the ubuntu site I couldn't find a graphical 11.10, but i could have easily missed it
<tw> surt: Have you tried hitting escape after the kernel starts going? You might also want to try booting with the framebuffer off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<violinappren1> hokachu: did you get to the installer? something like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wI9xWjDb6o
<surt> tw: Just reading that very page.
<violinappren1> hokachu: the PC version you supposedly downloaded IS graphical
<`Korvin> my laptops webcam isn't working for skype
<surt> tw: Will give 'nomodeset' a shot. BRB.
<GG111> so, is this a non GUI version of 11.10 ? not sure I've heard of that. (besides U-server)
<`Korvin> says no video device
<violinappren1> !nomodeset | surt
<ubottu> surt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<violinappren1> `Korvin: does it work anywhere else? cheese or a flash-based chat?
<GG111> hokachu: is this a PC or a MAC that you're using ?
<hokachu> the link I downloaded wasn't text only?
<violinappren1> hokachu: copy and paste the link here
<hokachu> I am installing on alaptop that has no os
<violinappren1> hokachu: so that we dont have to guess what you have, get the exact link
<GG111> hokachu: not as for as I can see
<FloridaGuy> Have trouble with gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme.    http://paste.ubuntu.com/961420/
<hokachu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot -----> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<`Korvin> violinappren1, I had it turned off >.<
<`Korvin> Thanks for the help though
<violinappren1> hokachu: this is a graphical version, not a text version, did you make the usb using unetbootin or startup disk creator ?
<violinappren1> `Korvin: np
<hokachu> unetbootin
<lansared> GG111:  back
<violinappren1> hokachu: what did you select when you booted the usb?
<GG111> lansared: what's up?
<tw> Is it possible to take a compiz screenshot from the commandline?
<surt> tw: vga=normal nomodeset seemed to do the trick. What does this mean? Can I up the framebuffer resolution?
<hokachu> the first time i choose to install, and the next time i tried it live
<confused> what is the difference between notification area and indicator applet? why do some programs appear in one, others in the other? can I make everything appear in one and nothing in the other?
<violinappren1> hokachu: and you didn't get a graphical desktop?
<GG111> hokachu: what is your laptop model ?
<hokachu> when i installed it http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso I had this show up, and then it just did nothing
<tw> surt: It disables the console framebuffer and defaults to normal vga mode.  You can mess around with the vga=xxx options to set the resolution.
<dooglus> if I have 10 laptops all running the same version of ubuntu, and crappy internet, what's the best package to put on the desktop so that they can share their .deb downloads rather than each downloading their own copy?
<lansared> GG111:  when i install ubuntu the unity appears when i move the mouse at the left top it works fine, now the unity appears to the left side and its different why
<hokachu> acer aspire one model #za3 a0751h-1392
<escott> confused, differing standards that seem to never been fully consistent. somewhere between "things that should be permanent and not go away" and "things that are temporary"
<dooglus> I tried apt-cache before, but it killed the desktop machine, keeping the CPU busy a lot of the time
<violinappren1> confused: notification area is the old system tray, indicator applet is a new  notification system invented by ubuntu
<Rustlin_Jimmies> im here to rustle the jimmies
<dooglus> leave my jimmies alone
<tw> classy.
<violinappren1> hokachu: you you the graphical installer?
<escott> confused, so an application like skype that minimizes but keeps running might have an indicator applet, but then also post notification when you get a call
<violinappren1> hokachu: like in the youtube video i gave you
<surt> tw: I tried vga=791, which showed nothing during boot, but after switching to tty1, displayed the bash at 1024x768.
<hokachu> with 11.10 i haven't seen anything graphical
 * Rustlin_Jimmies rustles escotts jimmies
<Draton> So I tried some of the audio stuff, still no luck: I don't get why my mic is picked up fine but my sound out isn't working.
<hokachu> the youtube video was way beyond where i got
<confused> k, thanks
<surt> tw: So I'm not sure if it worked or it didn't!
 * Rustlin_Jimmies rustles draton's jimmies
<violinappren1> hokachu: after you choose "try live" you didnt get anything graphical?
<tw> surt: sounds like your x11 driver isn't being set up properly.
<hokachu> no
 * Rustlin_Jimmies rustles tw's jimmies
<surt> tw: You mean the one specified in xorg.conf?
<Gaming4JC> violinappren1: still getting include/linux/types.h:4:23: fatal error: asm/types.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. -- even after build-essential ... :/
<rfm> dooglus: I have been happier with apt-cacher-ng
 * tw 's jimmies are rustled >.>
<tw> surt: indeed.
<disputin> 12.04 now mounts cdrom/dvds under /media/DISK_NAME?  Is there some way to emulate the old behavior /dev/cdrom ?
<NurseDad> is there a way using the gui to change the notification are to Evo instead of TB
<disputin> /media/cdrom?
<surt> tw: That file is almost blank.
 * Rustlin_Jimmies rustles Furry's jimmies
<surt> Which is weird.
<tw> surt: yeah, I'm not an expert on xorg. I haven't tried configuring it since x11r6 (before the xorg split)
<escott> NurseDad, change your "preferred applications"
<lansared> GG111:  i dont what happen but my friend play with my pc
<escott> disputin, you can put an entry in your fstab
<NurseDad> escott: no that doesnt  do it
<disputin> checking....
<FloridaGuy> Anyone have any idea what is going on here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/961420/
<surt> Does anyone know how/why my xorg.conf file is blank in the latest versions of *buntu, and if autogenerating it (somehow) is likely to lead to problems?
<escott> FloridaGuy, did you leave a ppa enabled and then update from 11.10 to 12.04
<FloridaGuy> escott, no.. fresh install
<violinappren1> Gaming4JC: what's the output of : uname -a
<escott> FloridaGuy, so you are trying to enable the ppa?
<lansared> GG111:  plz dont let me format my pc again, is there any solution?
<GG111> lansared: did you chage your nick ?
<FloridaGuy> escott, it is enabled... trying to install that package
<Gaming4JC> violinappren1: 3.3.2 #1 SMP Thu Apr 19 09:46:32 PDT 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FloridaGuy> mike
<lansared> GG111:  no
<cool-root> user@user: $ cd /usr/lib/conky ....... user@user: /usr/lib/conky$ <---- what's the command if i want to go back to /usr/lib$ ? just getting rid /conky
<escott> FloridaGuy, sounds like a bad ppa
<escott> cool-root, cd .. goes up one directory
<cool-root> cd .. ? with space right?
<Draton> I'm at a total loss here w/ my sound guys, I've tried all of the guides on troubleshooting, my mic is detected no problem, I see levels coming in from pulse volume control, just no audio out, any ideas?
<cool-root> gotcha escott  thanx bro
<violinappren1> Gaming4JC: do you have linux-headers-generic installed?
<Gaming4JC> violinappren1: no, I'll go ahead and install them now... :)
<disputin> anyone using a kvm with 12.04?  Whenever I switch back to 12.04 the resolution is 1024x768 instead of 1920x1080 (which is where I left it).  Opening system settings>displays fixes the problem.  This is new to 12.04
<FloridaGuy> escott, here's inside his repo... the package i want is for 3.2.... the ppa is out dated
<escott> Draton, what kind of audio card
<Draton> It's on onboard Realtek ALC898
<escott> FloridaGuy, then thats your answer. its an out of data ppa
<Draton> I've also tried w/ my forte 7.1, but exact same circumstances: mic np, no audio out
<tiny> Does anyone have any ideas why "LD_PRELOAD='/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc-2.13.so' /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /usr/bin/VirtualBox" returns "/usr/bin/VirtualBox: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/VirtualBox: invalid ELF header" and a possible solution?
<FloridaGuy> escott, where eles can i get another ppa with the gnome-shell-extentions
<NurseDad> FloridaGuy: I am in centeral florida
<escott> Draton, so thats intel hda. if its a laptop its possible that the correct output registers aren't being set. basically the hardware has a bunch of generic ports, but the laptop manufacturer has some liberty as to how to connect those things up. so one laptops speakers are connected to another laptops headphone jack. there is a tool hda_analyzer which will let you fiddle with those registers
<escott> FloridaGuy, have you looked at extensions.gnome.org
<Draton> escott, thanks, I'll try that now, I assume this is the one from alsa-project?
<escott> Draton, yeah you can find it by searching for "debugging intel hda"
<FloridaGuy> NurseDad, I use to be in central florida in leesburg... I moved back to ohio
<dooglus> rfm: thanks
<escott> Draton, there are a few other things you can try before that (options for module loading to hint the kernel that the layout is the "toshiba" layout or the "asus" layout etc..)
<rfm> tiny, /usr/bin/VirtualBox is a shell script (actually probably a symlink to one); can't relink it.  can't offer a solution since I have no idea what you're doing, but maybe you want to be working on the binaries in /usr/lib/virtualbox?
<Draton> escott, how would I go about doing that? this is a desktop and a gigabyte motherboard, not sure if that's relevant
<escott> Draton, one would think it would be less of an issue with a desktop board, but there are perhaps fewer people using it. if you are fairly confident it isn't muted and you see the sound being generated in the equalizer then it sounds like its just not going to the correct output port. so i would take a shot at hda_analyzer. just try different combinations
<alchemyxthunder> hello, i'm running ubuntu 11.10 and am curious if anyone would be able to assist me with correcting an issue regarding VNC/remote desktop. the issue i'm having is that i can VNC the machine but the connection seems to stop responding after some random amount of time. i can terminate the VNC session but i cannot reconnect unless i restart the computer. is there something that i can tweak to fix this issue? it didn't do this until
<alchemyxthunder> very recently. thank you.
<Draton> escott, I'm looking at hda_analyzer now, is there anything in particular I'm looking for?
<Passaa> tw: I have added user and give the right directions for restrict for specific directory
<escott> Draton, can you paste a screenshot its been a while since ive used it
<Passaa> tw: but when user tries to connect user gets automaticly disconnect after connection
<Passaa> tw: here is the auth.log
<Passaa> http://pastebin.com/pJUyh5Gf
<tbrown> Does anyone know what setting I should make my linux computer if am going to be running a vm:)
<Draton> escott, pm'd it to you, used imgur if that's cool
<krababbel> tehee, I can use my windows fonts. :) good riddance of those patents.
<cool-root> :(
<[deXter]> What patents? O.o
<tw> Passaa: Passaa did you copy the appropriate binaries and config files into the chroot?  It sounds like the session is auto-disconnected.  You might want to try running sftp with -vvv to get more info.
<tbrown> tw: Do you know a good way to run windows 7 in ubuntu
<cool-root> i can't install wordpress theme due to internet connection invalid hostname can someone tell me how to check my hostname in apache server?
<khmerog> yes
<khmerog> tbrown why not dual boot ?
<cool-root> tbrown, virtualbox
<khmerog> or Windows 7 and then virtual ubuntu instead :P ?
<tw> tbrown: virtualbox will do it, otherwise vmware player.
<tbrown> cool-root: I cant install virtualbox I dont know why!!!
<escott> Draton, so the AUD_OUT will have radioboxes for different pins. there is also usually an AUD_MIXER hardware mixer. so the input pin on AUD_OUT will connect to AUD_MIX or some other element and output to PIN 15 or some other random pin. When you fiddle with the master volume you are changing the volume of that AUD_OUT. What you want to do is try to find the PIN that your speakers are connected to, and select it in AUD_OUT. also verify tha
<escott> t the PINS aren't muted because they often have their own mute controls
<tbrown> tw: Thanks am going to install vmware player on ubuntu
<krababbel> [deXter]: hinting I think, or I had searched like a month for a solution for the ugly font rendering and didn't see this: http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/957788-installing-calibri-font/
<cool-root> tbrown, u might be interested on running ubuntu and win7 in one screen at the same time :) try this link http://news.softpedia.com/news/Unite-Windows-and-Linux-With-a-Single-Mouse-Click-78535.shtml
<cool-root> i can't install wordpress theme due to internet connection invalid hostname can someone tell me how to check my hostname in apache server?
<tw> tbrown: QEMU if you've got the KVM extensions in the kernel. All of the VM things are pretty annoying, imo.
<tiny> rfm: Thanks for the tip. I was trying to load Virtual Box so I could copy the symlink from a live cd in to this system so I can replace the one I accidentally deleted so I can continue using my computer without a hard reset but I don't think there's a solution.
<tbrown> tw: what is Qemu
<[deXter]> krababbel, Ah, thanks.. I've always wondered why those fonts looked ugly..
<krababbel> [deXter]: np, it seems to work great
<tw> tbrown: A linux specific hardware emulator.
<tbrown> tw: Does it act like a VM or something:)
<khmerog> ok
<tw> very similar.
<tw> Still can't figure out this compiz screenshot business. Somehow I have to grab the image after the compositor has done its thing and xwd doesn't do that.
<cool-root> i can't install wordpress theme due to internet connection invalid hostname can someone tell me how to check my hostname in apache server?
<escott> tw, if you need a command line screenshot utility that understands compiz use gnome-screenshot
<tbrown> cool-root: That is cool that you are installing wordpress how are you doing that:)
<tw> escott: Hrm, that pops up a dialogue window and can't easily be scripted.
<tw> I'll poke around with it.
<randolph`> I just upgraded to 12.04 and i dont have any sound. i had sound on 11.10. nothing can play sound, but the sound settings show them playing sounds when i try to play them. my sound card codec thing is Realtek ALC269VB and Intel CougarPoint HDMI. I already tried intalling drivers from realteks website.
<randolph`> and im using gnome 3.4 and am on a dell inspiron 17R
<cool-root> tbrown, got stuck on installing a wordpress theme tho lol seems im just setting it up locally but when i try to install a theme it needs a hostname FTP user and passwd and i dunno what would i put on those things haha funny isnt it? hehe
<hearno> attempting to get apache2 access logs read by python script
<escott> randolph`, if you have a working sound in 11.10 you could use the hda_analyzer tool to extract the low level hardware configuration settings from 11.10 and then apply them to 12.04
<hearno> keep getting permission denied, any ideas as to the correct bitmask?
<astanton> hi there, has anyone figured out how to reassign hotkeys with super in 12.04?  It's completely messed up my workflow
<randolph`> okay ill look into that escott ty
<hearno> @astanton do you like 12.04
<tbrown> cool-root: Ya that sound odd were are you installing it from. What is the host name and that is kind of were that is telling you that your host name is invaled:0
<Zyclops1> hi.. how do i add a user that doesn't have a home directory and can't login via ssh?
<astanton> hearno, well, drivers for my macbook pro are a bit better
<Zyclops1> this is just to lock down websits, so if one website is comprimised it doesn't have permission to access the other wbesites files
<hearno> nice!
<tbrown> Man it is storming out here like crazzy in midwest united states
<astanton> hearno,  still some hoops to get the wireless working, but hopefully the battery life will prove to be a little longer which was my main motivation for upgrading
<hearno> astanton: yea i feel like that's the biggest reason for throwing it on my netbook
<quixotedon> tbrown: hope the weather is going fine there..
<astanton> hearno, still, having no super key shortcuts is rough
<quixotedon> astanton: you should try the latest one.. :)
<escott> Zyclops1, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<tw> Zyclops1: try setting their shell to /bin/false
<Zyclops1> escott: thanks
<escott> Zyclops1, and lock their password and only allow them access through authorized_keys where you specify the application they an run
<quixotedon> astanton: but no 'hibernation' mode this time, hurting though  especially for notebook but you still can add the function http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<Zyclops1> these aren't real users btw
<usr> hello, I need help with this error: http://pastie.org/3846621
<Zyclops1> just running each webapp under a dfiferent username
<tw> escott: good find.
<astanton> quixotedon, ?
<tbrown> Just got done installing vmware player hope it works:)
<hearno> @astanton did you edit the mappings?
<astanton> I did
<quixotedon> astanton: 12.04 is the one you're talking about?
<astanton> quixotedon, yeah
<astanton> worked fine in 11.10
<quixotedon> astanton: no 'hibernation' mode in 12.04 as i mentioned before
<quixotedon> astanton: have you finished upgrading?
<tw> Zyclops1: If they aren't real users, you don't need to set up sftp chroot stuffs, just use useradd without -m and set the shell to /bin/false, with no password.
<tbrown> Look like wine is not peeking up vmware player what am I doing wrong:)
<astanton> quixotedon, fully upped at this point
<deego> When I boot up ubuntu 12, all I see is the ubuntu pink screen. No text, No boot messages, no boot menu.
<Zyclops1> tw: ah fantastic thanks
<usr> anyone can help me? I have this error when trying to install something on terminal:  fullcircle-it-issue-uu
<deego> How do I configure so I can see the familiar grub menu?
<escott> tw, is that true? what happens if they try to run ssh -C /bin/bash?
<quixotedon> astanton: great then.. :)
<xangua> deego: press Shift to show grub when you turn on the machine
<tw> escott: If they have no password, they can't log in. Also, ssh should check if they have a valid shell in /etc/shells.
<tw> or PAM will.
<escott> !alis | Draton
<ubottu> Draton: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest19662> hello, I have one question, exist template for create a wireless driver in ubuntu?
<deego> xangua: thanks
<Virus69> What is the directory path of firefox on ubuntu 12.04?
<dooglus> Virus69: /usr/bin/firefox ?
<tiny> exit
<Guest19662> hello, I have one question, exist template for create a wireless driver in ubuntu?, please
<khmerog> whats noobuntu?
<Virus69> I need to activate the language pack in firefox!
<tw> Guest19662: that wouldn't be ubuntu specific. It'd have to be a linux kernel driver.
<Gaming4JC> violinappren1: The generic headers fixed my problem, thank you. :D
<violinappren1> Gaming4JC: you're welcome
<Gaming4JC> unfortunately I broke my gnome3 gnome-panel in the process ... :(
<tbrown> Anyone out there I got virualbox installed so am going to install windows 7 after it gets done downloading and use that for school work
<Gaming4JC> I'm using gnome-panel in fall-back mode just because I can't stand Unity/Gnome3
<Gaming4JC> xD
<tw> tbrown: good luck. I dual boot.
<anders_> can someone tell me how to view subdirectories with administrative priveleges?
<usr> anyone can help me? I have this error when trying to install something on terminal:  fullcircle-it-issue-uu
<wiill_> tbrown: I prefer VMWare
<khmerog> i dual boot also
<dooglus> anders_: using the command line or a gui tool?
<anders_> gui
<anders_> i thought it'd be easier
<khmerog> tbrown you should have downloaded windows 8 consumer previw it is free friend!!
<dooglus> anders_: try gksu nautilus
<anders_> gksu?
<GG111> usr: what are  trying to install ?
<usr> GG111, rabbitvcs
<dooglus> anders_: I dont know how to type louder, except using caps.  then it wont work
<GG111> usr: not really farmilare with that one, what is the issue ?
<anders_> how do i use gksu nautilus?
<dooglus> anders_: type it in a terminal
<anders_> k
<Guest19662> Ok, tw, you know a template of wireless driver of linux?
<dooglus> or maybe alt-f2 will let you type it there, if they didn't break that yet
<walber> Hey guys - how can I tell which partitions map to which uuids?
<usr> GG111, even when I try apt-get purge I get the same error: http://pastie.org/3846621
<wylde> anders_: open a terminal and type in 'gksu nautilus' and enter your users password in the auth window that will open.
<rescueme12> has anyone had any issues with the flash-plugin after upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04? I have followed all the instructions in the forums and used flash -aid etc. I have firefox, Chromiumn, Google Chrome and Opera all have the flash-plugin but all display a grey box and on right click say "Movie not loaded .." any ideas? I have also reverted back to flash version 11.1 from 11.2 and still no luck.
<escott> usr, check if the script is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and you can edit it directly to fix the bug
<tbrown> khmerog: I have tryed windows 8 consumer preview it kind of not what am looking for if am working on a desktop envirment it more like a tablet look. Sorry I think Microsoft deed a greate job on it bye the way:)
<FloridaGuy> Where's the best place to get good gnome shell themes?
<usr> escott, I have no idea how to do it :( can you help me?
<tw> walber: tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep UUID ?
<GG111> usr: what are  you trying to purge ? I don't see that your're givign apt-get purge a package name
<tw> I don't know how to list *all* of them.
<Gaming4JC> FloridaGuy: DeviantArt/Blogs - personally I figured out how to install compiz and a converted fallback theme to make it look like 10.4 :P
<John__K> >_>
<GG111> (I'm using a text based browser, so maybe that's why i dont see it)
<tw> might not help for other FSes.
<walber> tw - more than suffices, thanks :)
<Guest19662>  tw:  you know a template of wireless driver of linux?
<walber> also, seems like all of the files in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ are symlinks anyway
<anders__> okay to whoever told me to use gksu nautilus
<anders__> :
<tw> Guest19662: No, I'm not a developer.
<anders__> you're a fucking genius!
<FloodBot1> anders__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anders__> THANK YOU
<Guest65551> funkstuation
<anders__> quick question
<anders__> how do i unminimize this chat box?
<tbrown> How many people use windows 7 Starter edition and Like it because I think it nice and clean to use for a begginners use:) But Am using xubuntu And I love it better.
<FloridaGuy> Gaming4JC, ok i'll give devart a shot i forgot about them... How's that theme look
<Guest19662> tw: thank
<anders__> nvm next time
<escott> anders_, just be careful. you need to make sure you close that window and any windows it opens AND DONT GET IT CONFUSED with a non-root nautilus window
<gartral> hello all, after upgrading too 12.04 I can no longer select and use my USB soundcard that worked fine in 11.10.
<Gaming4JC> FloridaGuy: Nice and more functional for me at least - http://pleasanthacking.com/2012/01/02/making-ubuntu-11-10-and-12-04-behave-like-10-04/
<PredsFan> Does anyone know how to make a window open in the middle of the screen. Right now they open at the top and it's hard to grab their menu bar because it's below the top bar. I just need to know how to make them pop up in the middle. Any help would be great!!!
<Happydude11209> does anyone know the sha1 checksum for ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso? i want to be sure before i burn the disk
<escott> !checksums
<tbrown> gartral: Everyone has been having trouple with 12.04 I think it will be better if you down graded to 11.04 or which ever verison you said you had last time:)
<krfkeith> hello, in my dhcpd.conf, there is a field which asks for a "host name" so I just typed in something arbitrary, and I get an error: "expecting a name for host declaration."
<krfkeith> does the name need to be in parentheses?
<wylde> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<krfkeith> err, quotes
<gartral> tbrown: not an option
<escott> wylde, i've always hated that factoid. it tells you how but not WHAT
<Gaming4JC> FloridaGuy: The best part is compiz works (though not all features [3D Cube broke...]) so I can still have wobbly windows! :)
<tw> Happydude11209: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<tbrown> gartral: Ok Sorry
<Happydude11209> ok thanks
<rescueme12> has anyone got flash working on 12.04?
<escott> Happydude11209, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<|Slacker|> me
<gartral> flash working ok here
<rescueme12> I have tried everything and still no luck. Just says movie not loaded
<wylde> escott: hmmm, there's got to be a way to suggest changes and updates to the factoids I imagine. Is the !nounity still out of date?
<Gaming4JC> rescueme12: unless you're playing video games you may want to stick with HTML5 - nifty tool for forcing all videos to play as HTML5 can be found here: http://linterna-magica.nongnu.org/
<Gaming4JC> :)
<tw> My flash is buggy. I'm using gnash.
<tbrown> I been having trouple with flash on chrome on xubuntu 12.04 I dont know if it going around but I think I heard some people talking about it and I was wondering if there was any other people in here got it fix or something.
<jagginess> tw, gnash is always buggy imho
<Gaming4JC> I had better luck with HTML5 :P
<tbrown> But flash works on Firefox for me:)
<FloridaGuy> Gaming4JC, as long as you like it. thats what counts
<escott> wylde, is nounity out of date. it seems fine to me
<jagginess> tbrown, flash in chrome is different, i believe a "special" flash is built right into chrome..
<jagginess> (built-in*)
<deego> Another question: I don't see any recovery menus in my grub at all.
<rescueme12> I wish I didn't need flash but some site "rackspace" still use it for uploading files
<tbrown> But the thing that does not make sense Google chrome comes with flash on it it kind of wered to see that it will not work and it said that it need to be upgraded or something.
<deego> This line is indeed commented out for me, yet, even after update-grub, no recovery menus.#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<deego> I have grub-pc installed.
<rescueme12> the chrome even with its in built flash ain't working
<jagginess> deego, maybe because it's commented out in the /etc/default/grub ,, you'd need to run update-grub2 after editing that file
<tbrown> jagginess: Thanks for the info but I new that already:)
<Datz> Hi, is there Gnome fallback or a gnome2 like desktop available for 12.04?
<deego> jagginess: OH, let me go try grub2*, sorry.
<escott> deego, i think you want to modify GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET
<xangua> !nounity | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gaming4JC> rescueme12: you can also install Flash in Wine as I recall.
<wylde> escott: only a minor thing but the same methods apply to 12.04 no? Just think it should reflect that is all.
<Datz> thanks xangua
<rescueme12> Gaming4JC that is the only thing I haven't tried yet.
<Datz> so basically "gnome-panel" replaced "gnome-fallback"?
<Datz> in name, but it's the same thing?
<Datz> basically..
<escott> Datz, i think its a forward port of the gtk2 panel to gtk3 but minus all the features that couldnt be forward ported
<rescueme12> I have tried flash-aid, old versions and still nothing. Flash is installed and does something as CPU goes crazy but nothing happens
<Datz> escott: I see. I'll have to look more into it before making the leap. thanks.
<deego> escott: I see the grub menu now. The problem is that ubuntu seems to generate no recovery entries.
<deego> Is that a general ubuntu thing, or is it just _I that screwed up something+
<Gnea> nevermind, fixed the main problem
<Gnea> now if I could only get this other window to display correctly...
<rescueme12> does the flash-plugin produce any output to log files etc?
<escott> deego, they should be generated by /etc/grub.d/10_linux
<Gnea> just upgraded my Xorg to a ppa that the ubuntuforums directed me to... managed to update my GLX from 1.2 to 1.4, so now Java3D *kinda* works... well, part of it works, but the actual rendering seems to be lacking
<BaconAttack_> does ubuntu have any known problems with ssds? i may be upgrading and just haven't really checked on that yet
<wawawee> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine 1.The virtual machine '1' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)Component: MachineInterface: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<wawawee> virtualbox worked fine before the 11.10 -> 12.04 LTS update
<wilee-nilee> BaconAttack_, never heard of a problem, back it up before if you can.
<goddard> whats a quick program that allows cropping photos?
<BaconAttack_> thanks wilee-nilee, backup is always first :)
<gartral> wawawee: you need too recompile the vbox kernel modules
<tw> wawawee: did you re-build the kernel modules for vbox?
<Gaming4JC> goddard: GIMP? But I'm not sure it's the quick-est. :P
<wawawee> no
<goddard> Gaming4JC: gimp is pretty large for a simple crop
<goddard> the default nautilus should be able to crop photos
<wawawee> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup ?
<Gaming4JC> wawawee: I had to install linux-headers-generic, boot to an older kernel and run sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Gaming4JC> but heh :P
<Gaming4JC> VBox ftw :D
<wawawee> it says ugh command not found great
<wawawee> lol
<Gaming4JC> wawawee: do you have VirtualBox PPA installed?
<Gaming4JC> latest version works best
<wylde> !info phatch
<ubottu> phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (precise), package size 217 kB, installed size 812 kB
<wylde> goddard:  ^^ can also do batch processing.
<goddard> ?
<rescueme12> any advice to get plash playing?
<Gaming4JC> goddard: sudo apt-get install phatch :)
<Gaming4JC> rescueme12: Why would you want to run dangerous non-free software directly on your OS? Kinda scarey... I suggest Wine PPA >> latest wine >> FireFox for windows >> Adobe Flash for Windows.
<Gaming4JC> :D
<Gaming4JC> plus for simply viewing videos
<Gaming4JC> HTML5 is the way to go ^_^
<vicsar> .
<tbrown> Will not running windows 7 on a virtual pc again that was lagging my computer plane b am going to install windows 2000
<rescueme12> Thanks Gaming4JC not all sites have HTML5 videos and a lot still require flash for things like uploads and added features, not to mention the sites built in flash.
<ac_slater> Hmm most of my gconftool scripts dont work in ubuntu 12.04... Anyone know what handles the desktop wallpaper in 12.04? Because it sure isnt gconf
<krfkeith> Alright, so I keep getting this error in trying to set up dhcp: http://pastebin.com/pETU4ash
<jrib> ac_slater: gsettings/dconf
<ac_slater> jrib: Thanks ill look into that
<Gnea> tbrown: so why not run ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> rescueme12: That's what linterna magica is for - forcing HTML5 on ALL videos. :D
<krfkeith> there's the error and my dhcpd.conf file, what I'm confused about is where the 192.168.10.254 is coming from
<Gaming4JC> but yeah the upload sites...
<Gaming4JC> well, support ones that don't require flash... :P
<krfkeith> HTML5 is not a panacea to all internet woes
<tbrown> Gnea: am running ubuntu right know: Do you know any appication on ubuntu are like dreamwaver
<jagginess> krfkeith, .254 ? sounds like it's assigned from somewhere
<krfkeith> jagginess, yeah exactly, but where?
<krfkeith> my IP address on wlan0 is 192.168.1.69
<krfkeith> there's no 10s anywhere
<krfkeith> I'm just so confused, I have no idea what to do
<niebling> hello.  I am new to irc after many years.  I am connecting thru xChat from new install of Xubuntu 12.04
<wylde> krfkeith: you're using this dhcp enytry to work with tftp for network boot?
<jagginess> krfkeith, well it has to comefrom somewhere.. maybe your interfaces file has that number
<krfkeith> wylde, yes
<niebling> How do I create my user info???  Any scripts good to download?
<niebling> pls help
<jagginess> niebling, are you asking about irc user info? there's a google things that can mean user info.
<jagginess> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<niebling> I just forgot how to use IRC...  I guess I can go to site to learn again.
<todd_> anyone know of a way I can track my roomates internet usage from this machine?
<niebling> Thanks.  sorry
<niebling> pls give good URL
<tbrown> Does anyone know what office application run on ubuntu like office 2007 or 2008 or 2010 But I tryed 2010 deed not work
<wylde> krfkeith: ok, I know for my setup (I'm using LTSP) my dhcpd.conf is in /etc/ltsp
<jagginess> todd_, isn't that illegal? to be spying on your roommates' internet?
<autumnraynefyr> I am trying to find my startup disk creator to upgrade to the new version, but I cant find it in my installion of Ubuntu..
<wylde> krfkeith: the one in /etc/dhcpd etc. is ignored if that file exists.
<todd_> jagginess: he has given permission I think its high, he thinks not
<krfkeith> but is ltsp useful for PXE boot?
<wylde> !ltsp | krfkeith
<ubottu> krfkeith: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<niebling> OK... bye for now.
<jagginess> todd_, dunno, try looking for the keyword "meter" with synaptic or apt-cache search..
<krfkeith> is it something used to connect to thin clients, or to install on thin clients?
<wylde> krfkeith: yep, it's for networking booting. I use it for 2 thin client machines on my netwrok.
<krfkeith> so I can use it to deploy PXE?
<wylde> krfkeith: http://www.ltsp.org
<wylde> krfkeith: yessir :)
<tohuw> I have a directory foo, with ownership foo:bar and permissions 775. I am a member of bar, but I am not foo. Why am I denied from writing to foo?
<krfkeith> hmmm, okay
<krfkeith> I'll try it out, brb
<wylde> krfkeith: it's also in the repos.
<todd_> jagginess: I am looking to just get an idea of total usage, but its a remote machine, he is on windows
<jagginess> tohuw, maybe the mountpoint is read-only
<todd_> jagginess: meter comes back with lots of stuff to look at local traffic
<jagginess> todd_, mswindows probably has its own bandwidth meter(event collector/counters etc).. you'll have to dig into that..
<jagginess> todd_, if you want to measure traffic on another machine, you'll need to be doing the measuring on a gateway machine, or simply setup something on windows to measure its own traffic
<todd_> jagginess: there is no way to look at the lan traffic? Isnt that what nc does???
<tohuw> jagginess: It wasn't. I was hinted in another channel to use `id`. This revealed I was not properly added to the group. Thank you though
<rescueme12> install_flashplayer11x32_mssd_aih.exe doesn't seem to install in wine ideas?
<todd_> jagginess: I can nc his box, and it works like a champ, just not sure how to get like a total usage for today
<sherp89> does ubuntu come with RDP capability?  can I remote in from windows 7 or linux mint?
<alusion_> my background won't change.
<jagginess> sherp89, ya.. but up to rdp v5.1 .. and it's not the best of best encryption of course
<jagginess> sherp89, some default app i think is called 'Remote Viewer' and it supports ms' rdp..
<sherp89> doing it within the home network, security not an issue, just wondered, thanks
<todd_> anyone know of a way I can track my roomates internet usage from this machine?
<NurseDad> want to replace TB with evolution in the notification area anyone know how?
<jagginess> sherp89, you can also do remote linux with nx.. (better than vnc)
<jagginess> (supports remote sound)
<ajacom> Hi. I'm having an audio problem. Mp3's are coming great on the browser plug-in, but they sound crappy in VLC (dirty sound with noise). When I open VLC with $ vlc -A alsa , they sound fine. But they sound only sometimes (press play several times & sometimes, it works, others, silence). Any tips?
<sherp89> does that come built in the distro
<mackdieselx27_> @Todd:  Do you own the network router?
<jagginess> sherp89, no, but its free, if you want to know (it's install and run.. very easy), I can pm you the links..
<jagginess> (it's still in beta)
<mackdieselx27_> @Todd:  You could try OpenDNS if it's your router
<jagginess> (but works perfectly)
<sherp89> sure thanks
 * happyhobo smacks milind__
 * happyhobo runs.
<happyhobo> I smacked you out of the channel and back ini.
<ubuntu_> nick myhero
<myhero> how to create live usb in 8.04
<myhero> i want to create live usb of 12.04 in 8.04
<myhero> i want to create live usb of 12.04 using live 8.04
<myhero> any1 ?
<|Slacker|> unetbootin?
<viejotren> Hi, I'm trying to use multisystem to create several ubuntu isos inside my pendrive, but when I try to load it I got this error: Device:   Error: Exit, it seems that can't get/read my pendrive I don't know how to fix this problem, some help?
<ring0> myhero, just dd the .iso to your stick and you're all set
<viejotren> also I didn't find any support channel for multisystem
<myhero> i have downloaded the 12.04 iso to desktop...now what ?
<myhero> ring0: i have downloaded the 12.04 iso to desktop...now what ?
<fahmi> Askum
<fahmi> hello dr willis
<viejotren> myhero: you can use unetbootin to install it in you pendrive
<viejotren> unetbootin works for me several times unless with lubuntu
<dr_willis> howdies
<viejotren> at this time I'm looking for an alternative way, but you can use unetbootin
<fahmi> any body help me?
<viejotren> myhero: apt-get install unetbootin
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has alternatives to unetbootin
<myhero> viejotrem: where to find unetbootin ? i entered it in terminal n it says command not found ?
<myhero> viejotren: where to find unetbootin ? i entered it in terminal n it says command not found ?
<viejotren> myhero: sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<dr_willis> install it first?
<myhero> that install it..
<dr_willis> :}
<viejotren> yes
<myhero> any app which is given inside 8.04
<dr_willis> 8.04?  old school
<Calif> I have a box running ubuntu server, I hooked up a serial rollover cable to the back of the box, and want to use it to configure some network gear. I dont know how to make sure the interface is working and also not sure what program is used to console from the box to the router. Can anyone give me some direction on that?
<ring0> myhero, is your stick empty? do you know, what the device name of your stick is?
<viejotren> myhero: I thinks that is not any tool with 8.04
<myhero> yea thatsy i mupgrading to 12.04
<viejotren> Calif: I think you can use ssh
<myhero> ring0: its 1gb transcend usb
<dr_willis> an upgrade from 8.04 to 12,04? or you mean a 'clean install of 12.04' ?
<dr_willis> you can 'dd' the 12.04 iso to a usb and boot it..
<viejotren> but if you are looking for a gui it would be dificult
<myhero> dr_willis:  mean clean install
<dr_willis> or use 'cat'
<viejotren> elinks is a text-mode browser
<viejotren> from it you can type the ip and then rich the interface that comes with you device
<dr_willis> dd if=the12.04.iso of=/dev/sdx  where sdx is the device of your flash drive..., dont make a typo. :)
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to do.
<myhero> dd means what...??? copy the iso to pehdrive or copy the contents of iso to pendrive.....ii have the iso on desktop...!!!
<Calif> looking for something to use in cli
<Calif> I'm remoting into the linux server via ssh putty
<viejotren> myhero: dd is a command
<dr_willis> dd = data dump. a raw image  copy utility
<Calif> and the linux box is connected to the cisco gear
<goddard> are there exstensions for the default image viewer in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> you 'image' the iso to the pendrive via dd or cat
<dr_willis> bye all
<goddard> like cropping
<myhero> viejotren: ohh..i didnt knew...learning penguin...
<myhero> kkk
<myhero> ok
<memo_> hi
<myhero> cat looks like from ur saying copies image to usb but how? whats the cat commands ? dd'ing n returning with results..!!!
<viejotren> myhero: I think the easier ways you have are: 1. install unetbootin, 2: follow this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<myhero> viejotren: thnx...
<myhero> vietotren: i hve more questions ?
<myhero> viejotren: i hve more questions ?
<myhero> viejotren: srry 4 the typos..!!
<foobArrr> has dcfldd any downsides compared to dd? if not, will I break anything, if I alias or symlink dd to dcfldd?
<kikujoy> hello everyone, I'm looking for someone who can help me with my VB with windows host and ubuntu 12.04 guest
<kikujoy> I can't get the unity 3d to work properly
<kikujoy> but I know I have a good enough GPU to make it run
<kikujoy> I've already set the video mem to 128mb
<kikujoy> 3d enabled
<kikujoy> updated everything including the kernel
<kikujoy> than installed dkms
<kikujoy> than ran the script to build the kernel modules
<kikujoy> but still no luck in getting unity 3d to work
<kikujoy> any suggestions?
<myhero> foobArrr: whats dcfldd ?
<goddard> any way to add my nautilus bookmarks to dolphin?
<goddard> specifically sftp or ftp?
<goddard> does dolphin even connect via ftp
<foobArrr> myhero: "dcfldd is an enhanced version of GNU dd with features useful for forensics and security." (http://dcfldd.sourceforge.net/). can display status information while working
<jblp> Anyone know how to install ATI open source drivers? Proprietary drivers run very poorly on my box.
<myhero> foobArrr: is it preinstalled or has to be downloaded and whats the terminal command to apt-get it ?
<cheako> Hello, can some one give me a Provides|Replaces line on proprietary drivers?  For my Depends line I'm using libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 8.1) | libgl, and I'd like to make sure that this is correct.
<cheako> I'm asking because libgl1-mesa-dri does not provides anything and what it replaces is long gone stuff.
<cheako> I don't know that the proprietary packages are called, so I can't investigate.
<cheako> !proprietary
<TheLegace> hi guys im trying to mount a root file system on an external sd; i mount the device with mount /dev/sdd2 /media/rover but its asking for file type
<TheLegace> i tried ext4 but that doesnt work
<kikujoy> when TheLegace what's the output for sudo parted -l?
<gsr> Hi all.  I'm going to be coping 450 gig of data from one drive to another.  I need to keep all permissions intact.  I've looked around, but haven't found any sound comparisons: which is faster, dd or cp --preserve -R ?
<cheako> TheLegace: A good test is "file -s /dev/sdd2"
<yaboo> trying to setup passwordless ssh, follow the way I did before, one user works, no setup another user and it does not work, using 12.04
<yaboo> has something changed
<`Korvin> I'm unable to kill a process
<`Korvin> a stuck skype process
<`Korvin> tried kill, sudo kill, pkill
<`Korvin> what's left?
<dr_willis> zombie processes cant be killed. ;)
<cheako> yaboo: Seams like you must be making a simple mistake.
<cheako> yaboo: Try talking us through exactly what you are up to.
<yaboo> cheako, if I am, I do not know where
<yaboo> cheako, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<`Korvin> ahhhh dr_willis how do I apply GSW to head?
<yaboo> press return afterwards with no paraphase
<dr_willis> gsw to head means?
<yaboo> then copy the id_rsa.pub to the remote machine
<yaboo> then cat id_rsa.pub > authorized_keys2
<yaboo> thats all cheako
<`Korvin> gun shot wound
<`Korvin> to the head
<`Korvin> zombie reference
<cheako> I think you should look at http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man4/rhosts.4.asp for an alternative method.
<`Korvin> :)
<FloodBot1> `Korvin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benwalburn> I updated to 12:04 and it disabled my Broadcom driver. I have no wired connection. How can I reenable my driver?
<dr_willis> if copying keys between linux box's  you can use the ssh-copy-id command i recall , :) saves some time
<invinciblemutant> l
<invinciblemutant> hi
<cheako> yaboo: Ensure perms on .ssh are correct.  Also seams like you missed an mkdir and perhaps cd in your instructions...  Like cat id_rsa.pub > .ssh/authorized_keys2
<cheako> Why not use .ssh/authorized_keys?
<yaboo> cheako I do make the .ssh dir
<yaboo> cheako tried both, bot fail and still ask me for a password
<invinciblemutant> l
<invinciblemutant> whowas
<tarelerulz> I can't see my second screen (tv) and I download the latest vnidia drivers and  I can't  kill the xorg so I can install it.    anyone know how to install it
<cheako> yaboo: Are you sure the correct id_rsa.pub is making it to the correct .ssh/authorized_keys?
<yaboo> yes
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  you normally want to install the nvidia drivers from the reposiitories using the pacckage  manager tools. not using the ones you downlosd from nvidia.com
<ANub> hello all
<ANub> i'm facing a problem with wireshark on ubuntu 12.04
<cheako> Ahh, I mean these instructions: http://www.akadia.com/services/ssh_scp_without_password.html
<ANub> wireshark seems to have slowed down to unacceptable level.....and there is not much one can do but to kill the process
<cheako> yaboo ^^
<ANub> wireshark version is 1.6.x.....however ive tested 1.4.x as well.........no luck
<ANub> on previous versions of ubuntu like 11.04......there was no such problem
<ANub> any ideas...?
<tarelerulz> Well,  The drivers are not good enough period.    I want to use my hdmi out so I can watch stuff on a tv
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  the repo drivers work for my hdmi.. not sure of your originsal problem. there is the  xswat ppa that has newer nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> usingthe nvidia installer from nvidia.com often does not work properly
<tarelerulz> The one that are in the repos have never worked not 10.10  and now 12.04 .  Rather then telling they should work  ,   I would like to know how to install the one that do work.
<dr_willis> if you instat on using them, you stopo x via -  'sudo service lightdm' stop at the console
<dr_willis> but it would be  best to use a ppa
<dr_willis> what is your exact video card/chipset?
<dr_willis> 'sudo service lightdm stop'     stops x.
<cool-root> got this weird thing goin on when i try to open a new window browser (chrome,fox) when i try to click it wont display automatically but instead i have to right click and check the box stating "Always on Top" this is so annoying i always do this just to display applications i want to work with any remedy on this?
<dr_willis> cool-root:  right click on what?  if its not displayed.. what are you clicking on.
<dr_willis> sounds almost like the desktop root 'window' is somehow set to be the wrong layer. so the windows are appearing below it. what desktop/ubuntu versions are you using.
<cool-root> the application icon at the buttom of the panel i do right click on `em and check the box stating "Always On Top"
<dr_willis> as a test. you could try making a new user. see if they have the same issue. if the new user works fine. then that points to some compiz or other user level setting thats causing thep problem'
<Flynsarmy> how can i run a script as root each time i log in?
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: that doesn't help me run them as root
<dr_willis> auto start item that does gksudo /path/to/script.sh     perhaps
<dr_willis> or have the sript use gksudo as needed
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: that'd require a password each boot. i remember a guy showed me a file in some folder that you put your script in and that works. forgot the file though :(
<dr_willis> Flynsarmy:  not for running ar 'root'
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: just has to have enough permissions to trigger an acpi_call
<dr_willis> there is the autostart dir that runs stuff - the tools manage that dir. you still need to set things up for the script to run as root.
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: that'd work. where is that?
<arfneto>  /msg nickserv  verify register arfneto kjwitwqapjso
<dr_willis> Flynsarmy:  configure the sudo ers config file  to allow running the proper ommand without needing a password
<invinciblemutant> bye
<dr_willis> that autorun factoid tells you. i think its .config/autorun or simthing
<invinciblemutant> leaving
<dr_willis> its just a dir that holds exeutables, or scripts or links to them. or  foo.desktop files
<JoeyA> Anyone know where Google Chrome's equivalent of ~/.mozilla is?
<dr_willis> if it just needs to be ran once at boot time.. that would be a good job for  /etc/rc.local
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: aha. that was probably it. rc.local
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: it's just to kill my nvidia card
<dr_willis> Flynsarmy:  you said at 'login' ;) not at 'boot' ;p
<Flynsarmy> dr_willis: relative linux noob. dont reallyknow what i'm saying half the time :)
<grendal-prime> hey i got this guy he has some copys of the initrd.img in his cd/dvd creator que and i cant get them out/
<dr_willis> rc.local can get ran after x  has started.. so thats somthing to wathc out for
<grendal-prime> says.... that they are located in the burn:// dir...where the hell is that?
<dr_willis> burn:// is a special nautilus place. i never use the feature
<violinappren1> JoeyA: .config/google-chrome
<BrightAmbition> I'm looking for someone thought he'd be here
<dr_willis> like trash:// or other things
<BrightAmbition> nvm
<dr_willis> !register | Guest64416
<violinappren1> yaboo: /etc/ssh/ssh_config .. uncomment the line for rsa_id  .. it now only looks for dsa_id
<ubottu> Guest64416: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<JoeyA> violinappren1: Thanks.
<jyg> is there some substitude for 'getlibs', which seems to no longer be available?
<yaboo> violinappren1, think found a bug in ssh 12.04
<dr_willis> jyg what does/did 'getlibs' do?
<jyg> every thing i find on google points to a very outdate ubuntuforums thread
<jyg> dr_willis instealls discrete 32bit libs for 64bit systems (among other things)
<violinappren1> yaboo: ssh -vvv will tell you whats going on
<yaboo> violinappren1, debug1: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information
<yaboo> Credentials cache file '/tmp/krb5cc_1004' not found
<escapeplan> Excuse me guys.. If there anyway to make two buttons on my gamepad F5 and F7 in ubuntu !?
<escapeplan> Is*
<yaboo> getting this error on my -vvv
<jyg> dr_willis: http://www.rainingpackets.com/32-bit-libraries-64-bit-ubuntu/
<dr_willis> !info joykey
<ubottu> Package joykey does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> !info joy2key
<ubottu> joy2key (source: joy2key): Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1 (precise), package size 22 kB, installed size 92 kB
<dr_willis> escapeplan:  try joy2key
<escapeplan> Will try everybody :)
<dr_willis> jyg:  never heard of it. or seen it mentioned befor,  must been for special cases. ;)
<usr13> Just upgraded my LTS laptop from 10.04 to 12.04 and after reboot the wireless connection only stays up for 20 seconds at a time and it asks for passcode again.
<pilotbub> sound like a case of ubuntu
<arfneto> replacing  a 10.04 server with 12.04 samba can not see network :(
<usr13> I'm wondering if I should uninstall network-manager?  Or...?  Any ideas?
<violinappren1> yaboo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/416264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416264 in openssh (Ubuntu) "ssh client pauses during GSS negotiation due to delay on reverse lookup in avahi" [Low,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> usr13:  i noticced a similer thing. but i could connect to a unsecured acces point with no issues..
<usr13> I suppose I could dissable security encryption on my router and see if it stays connected without it?
<usr13> dr_willis: What do you think it is?
<dr_willis> i tested that by accessing the neighbors  unsecured network. ;0
<dr_willis> usr13 never did find a fix. i just ran wires.. ;)
<grendal-prime> this is crazy i cant get rid of these thing
<grendal-prime> s
<dr_willis> got a new router also :)
<usr13> I'm wondering if it's a problem with network-manager?  (I could uninstall it and install wicd.)
<amphibian87> #anonops
<usr13> I suppose I'll just connect to wired network for now.
<violinappren1> usr13: check the system log
<usr13> violinappren1: Yea, I'll try that.
<grendal-prime> grrrr.i cant remove them because they were put in by an administrative user some how ..they are just links to the kernel
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  sounds like he ran nautilus  as root...
<dr_willis> run nautilus as root and remove them perhaps
<grendal-prime> ya...but...i cant run it as root and remove them
<dr_willis> gksudo nautilus  is not working?
<dr_willis> one  of the many resons i constatly say 'dont run nautilus as root' ;)
<violinappren1> yaboo: if it works, make it permanent: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5621/how-to-speed-my-too-slow-ssh-login
<yaboo> violinappren1, does not show the error in -vvv but still asks me for a password
<violinappren1> yaboo:  pastebin your -vvv output (make sure it doesnt contain any sensitive strings)
<grendal-prime> dr_willis, i just sudo -s in a term then ran nautilus.
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  its best to use gksudo with gui apps
<xoodoo> hi everyone
<xoodoo> #Adult
<xoodoo> join #Adult
<xoodoo> :D
<arfneto> smbclient works under 12.04 but Nautilus can not browse network
<dr_willis> using sudo, or sudo -s, may not set up the proper enviroment. and may have been what caused tghe issue
<dr_willis> arfneto:  if you type in the smv://servername  or smv://ip.of.server.##   doe it work?
<dr_willis> smb://   not smv   ;)
<arfneto> :) noted. using ip of other stations smbclient works
<yaboo> http://pastebin.com/QyVgerw1 violinappren1
<arfneto> not using NETBIOS name
<arfneto> 10.04 works ok
<dr_willis> arfneto:  seen similer issue for years..   somthing to do with the wins server from what i gather.
<yuri__> Is there anyway to compile a 32-bit only program on a 64-bit environment? I've been trying for a few days and have gottent nowhere. :(
<arfneto> but 10.04 works fine on same network
<dr_willis> arfneto:  one 'fix' i did ages ago was set up everyone on static ips and edited my /etccc/hostss to shhow the propoer name to ip
<malkauns> yuri__, -m32
<yuri__> malkauns Tried that. Three different times just now and still get elf-64s. :(
<yuri__> Actually, I got:  -b, -m                      Ignored for compatibility. from make --help.
<dr_willis> arfneto:  i also reall seeing someone mention 'dnsmasq' as some sort of fix for the issue. (i think) but i never tried it
<yuri__> sorry if I'm being a little curt at the moment. 3 days of non-progress is difficult for me to accept. :)
<arfneto> dr_willis, it should work, sure, but windows machines can see both servers but access only 10.04. And 10.04 is not from ages ago, unless we measure ages in months
<violinappren1> yaboo: did you use ssh-copy-id for the user you're trying to login as?
<yaboo> violinappren1, no just copy the id_rsa.pub over and cat id_rsa.pub > authorized_keys2
<malkauns> yuri__, so you're doing gcc -m32 <args...> and still getting elf-64s?
<yaboo> worked before
<yuri__> No. Make -m32.
<malkauns> ah, well that wont work
<malkauns> just add -m32 to the $(CC) line or whatever compiler you're using
<violinappren1> yaboo: are  permissions correct on the server? http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/ssh/#chmod
<yuri__> Ummm.... ???
<yuri__> Is there an easy way to do that via .configure?
<usr13>  Well, I installed wicd and uninstalled network-manager and that fixed it.  Staying connected ok now.
<malkauns> yuri__, do u see a line with $(CC) in it?
<malkauns> yuri__, do u see a line with $(CFLAGS) in it?
<yuri__> Hrm. Yer making me think. Just a sec. :)
<malkauns> proper way would be to add -m32 to $(CFLAGS)
<yuri__> Alright. To make this global, I could just edit my .bashrc and add CFLAGS=-m32, right?
<grendal-prime> what is the name of the executable for dvd/cdcreator?
<grendal-prime> like the default nautilus app...this blows
<yuri__> *export CFLAGS.
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dr_willis> may be listed there
<malkauns> yuri__, no dont do that
<yuri__> ??
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:   in 12.04 correct?
<malkauns> modify the make file
<grendal-prime> no 10.04
<grendal-prime> oh great its a frigging bug
<grendal-prime> 瑨灴㩳⼯畢獧氮畡据灨摡渮瑥甯畢瑮⽵猫畯捲⽥慮瑵汩獵⬯畢⽧㌷㐴㘴
<grendal-prime> and in chiness
<yuri__> Alright. I editted the makefile for cflags -m32 and got C compile cannot create executables when I went to configure.
<dr_willis> testing in 12.04 grendal-prime  dosentg seem to be a 'directory' so that would lead me to thinking its some gconf settings
<yuri__> *compiler
<grendal-prime> i found two things in the .local dir..that wre burn files..
<grendal-prime> i deleted them but they problem is still there...somehow this guy created links to the kernel as the root user..now his typical user cant remove them from teh burn cue.  And, when i use sudo to get to the dir..it is gone in the nautilus all
<grendal-prime> app
<yuri__> Please just don't tell me that I am going to have to reinstall with 32-bit ubuntu, malkauns.
<malkauns> did u try what i suggested?
<malkauns> ok just read what u said
<roasted_> Hello! Currently using 12.04 with a Broadcom 4311 chip that's simply not showing up. Originally STA driver was enabled, but no wireless found. any ideas?
<malkauns> maybe u need 32bit libs
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  check out  .loccal/share/gvfs-metadata/
<cool-root> may i know the link for posting screenshots!?
<yuri__> Malkauns, there an easy way to fix that? There a 32-bit package I can install rel quick?
<grendal-prime> dr_willis,  ya thats where i found the files that i deleted
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  check out  /home/username/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/
<malkauns> yuri__, yea hang on
<dr_willis> heh :) i just made a file to burn: and searched for it
<dr_willis> i never use that burning feautre. i use other burning apps
<grendal-prime> ya i did the same thing
<grendal-prime> do i need to delete everything out of there?
<cool-root> dr_willis,  may i know the link for posting screenshots!?
<malkauns> yuri__, have u installed ia32-libs ?
<yuri__> Yeah, malkauns.
<ANub> guys......if i start another X session using ctl+alt+f1 it kinda glitches and i cant see any menus (ubuntu is 12.04)
<grendal-prime> dr_willis, that didnt do it
<grendal-prime> these things are still there
<malkauns> yuri__, what is the exact error?
<pc> oi
<pc> oi
<ShadowFios> how to find how much ram you?
<pc> yello
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  trying to remove them as a user for a file i jusst added also.. ccant seem to find the proper setting/place either
<ShadowFios> *how do i find how much ram i have?
<yuri__> Malkauns: configure: error: in `/mnt/lfs/sources/binutils-build': configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<malkauns> yuri__, and usually configure generates the make file rather than the other way around
<BYC> top
<grendal-prime> the bug i found said i can reboot the machine and it should clear it out..im doing this all from remote..just set it to boot back up to the user on reboot..ill see if that cleard
<grendal-prime> it
<dr_willis> yuri__:  you did install the build-essential package?
<dr_willis> !be
<yuri__> I hope that was NOT an attempt to prove my programming retardation in public, Malkauns. ;) Just a joke to lighten my mood. :)
<cool-root> dr_willis,  may i know the link for posting screenshots!?
<malkauns> yuri__, if worse comes to worse install a 32bit ubuntu in a VM
<ANub> <ShadowFios>  sudo lshw
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ANub> for all the harware info
<dr_willis> cool-root:  dozens of such sites
<malkauns> yuri__, so you're trying to compile binutils?
<cool-root> thanx :)
<yuri__> Yeah, got build-essential, malkauns. I need to run. I think I might have this figured out though. I'll be back a little later and hopefully you will still be on if I need help then. :)
<yuri__> Sorry to request help and run. ;)
<malkauns> k cya
<fryfrog> Can anyone help with a 12.04 do-release-upgrade issue? I'm hitting the "Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle" issue but neither the solution suggested in the bug nor another are working.
<fryfrog> The suggestion was to upgrade apt and python-apt to the precise version, the other was to upgrade libtinfo5, libncurses5, and libncursesw5
<mgalgs> okay, how do I configure the application switcher in unity (ubuntu 12.04)? In installed compizconfig-settings-manager but none of the compiz application switchers are enabled... There's a delay when I hit alt-tab that is supremely annoying.
<arfneto> quit
<foobArrr> if I use startup disk creator and check "Stored in reserved extra space", is the live system usable like a normal operating system? has this advantages over directly installing ubuntu on an usb stick?
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  easier to setup initially but can cause issues if used for a long time.
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  i tend to do full installs to bigger flash drives. or a live-setup like that to smaller ones for speial ases
<dr_willis> cases
<dr_willis> like a live-av checker setup.
<foobArrr> k, I'll do a full install then, thank you
<dr_willis> if you want to also use the usb with windows for storage.transporting data.. the live lets you do that also.
<dr_willis> sine its using a fat partition
 * dr_willis hits his c key harder
<caf4926_> how can I find installed version of software from terminal?
<foobArrr> the poor c key, have mercy
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to get the Broadcom BCM4311 working under 12.04. Any idea how to get it working?
<caf4926_> thanks
<Hariezg> hello all! how to play mp3 in xubuntu 11.10
<mgalgs> anyone know how to tweak the settings of the application switcher (alt+tab)?
<Hariezg> hello all! how to play mp3 in xubuntu 11.10
<aeon-ltd> Hariezg: with a music player
<Hariezg> i don't no because i'm use xfce
<violinappren1> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<violinappren1> Hariezg ^
<kanliot> is there a channel for wiki editors
<kanliot> ?
<Hariezg> @violinappren1 what's up?
<caf4926_> anyone know why xchat doesn't show as running in Unity panel?
<violinappren1> Hariezg: read what ubottu said
<violinappren1> Hariezg: or just do: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Hariezg> @violinappren1 this to play mp3 in xubuntu??
<violinappren1> Hariezg: yes
<Hariezg> @violinappren1 thanks
<Sico> Hi..
<Sico> Can u reade my messages???
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to get the Broadcom BCM4311 working under 12.04. Any idea how to get it working?
<violinappren> Sico: what's your ubuntu question ?
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sico> Viol, I need to find the way how to hack wifi use back track 5
<Sico> Could u help me????
<dr_willis> !bt
<Hariezg> @violinappren1 The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. why this??
<violinappren> !backtrack | Sico
<ubottu> Sico: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<spligak> So I've somehow managed to invert the mouse wheel scrolling in some applications. What would be causing this and how do I go about fixing it?
<ben1u> hello, if I have a crash than opens apport-gtk for send it but if I sent there don't open my webbrowser. why?
<Sico> Now I am using back track 5....
<Sico> But how can I know??
<Laibsch> I'm trying to add https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/stable but "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 15331454B72FD7EC" tells me that the key is not found.  What can I do?
<violinappren> roasted: http://nfolamp.wordpress.com/2011/10/15/ubuntu-11-10-getting-wireless-bcm4311-working/
<Hariezg> @<violinappren>
<violinappren> !tab | Hariezg
<ubottu> Hariezg: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cool-root> dr_willis,  http://imagebin.org/210596 <---- the one that is highlight by my mouse i always do click that box to display the apps :(
<escapeplan> How do I go about with Joy2Key !?
<Hariezg> @violinappren i must hit tab?
<spligak> There isn't much about this issue to be found googling. Using 12.04, fully updated. It seems to be happening in only some gtk-based scroll areas. Not all, though.
<violinappren> Hariezg: write the first few letters of a nick and hit type, before you talk to someone
<dr_willis> cool-root:  not sure what your original question is.
<violinappren> Sico: /join #backtrack-linux
<roasted> violinappren, I actually did those exact steps... no dice.
<Sico> Yup..
<cool-root> the application icon at the buttom of the panel i do right click on `em and check the box stating "Always On Top" this is my question dr_willis
<roasted> violinappren, however I'm on12.04... not sure how much that changes things
<caf4926_> is libdvdcss not in the repos for 12.04
<violinappren> roasted: reportedly worked for 12.04 here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/977550
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977550 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "Wifi Broadcom BCM4311 is not working on precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sico> Viol.....What is that meen : backtrack-linux
<dr_willis> cool-root:  make a new user.  see if they have the same issue yet?
<violinappren> roasted: check if the interface is listed in: ifconfig -a
<roasted> violinappren, I'm actually jasauders commenting on that bug.....
<roasted> violinappren, and no, its not coming up
<spligak> Anyone have any idea what would cause "natural scrolling" to suddenly be enabled for some scroll areas and not others?
<ben1u> what is with my question?
<kanliot> spil, u use kde?
<spligak> kanliot, no. vanilla 12.04 install.
<Sico> Can somebody answer my question???? About use back track 5 to hack wifi????
<kanliot> no backtrack here
<caf4926_> how can I get a clipboard in the notification area
<spligak> Never mind! Think I found the issue.
<Sico> Kanlit...
<Sico> Can u help me???
<foobArrr> i have a problem with a dual screen setup: context menus opened on the second screen don't open where the cursor is, but on the edge of the main screen
<spligak> Apparently I had ticked the "Natural Scrolling" checkbox in Ubuntu Tweak. Oops.
<spligak> Certainly explains it!
<Pinkamena_D> hey guys if anyone is still alive. I am running ubuntu server for a while now without problems. today it has stopped responding to commands. This error appears every couple of minutes: INFO: rcu_sched_state detected stall on CPU 0 (t=1050692 jiffies). (the number changes each time) I can not press any key combo i know of but you may know of one. THe server is still functioning correctly, i just can not type anything.
<goddard> I'm trying to get KDE working well on Ubuntu but it appears gnome is still running in the background
<dr_willis> Sico:  backtrack has its own support channels. its not ubuntu
<c_nick> shortcut for seeing all the workspaces at once..? I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<Pinkamena_D> can i possibly give more information so someone could help me? if their a wel known keyboard combo for ubuntu that will "unlock" a situation like this?
<Pinkamena_D> the cursor is still blinking and the server is still working so i assume that it must be fixable somehow
<Sico> Thanx dr_willis
<rakm> hello, does anyone have any suggestions for better irc clients than xchat?
<footvilla> can any one help me with a apache issue im having?
<kanliot> xchat-gnome
<dr_willis> rakm:  I use weechat and xchat..  not xchat-gnome
<violinappren> !details | footvilla
<ubottu> footvilla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ghaith> anyone using gnome 3 with ubuntu? I'm having problems starting LookingGlass. After i type lg into the command i lose keyboard and mouse input on the open windows
<violinappren> !poll | rakm
<ubottu> rakm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rakm> ubottu, my bad, sorry
<ubottu> rakm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<footvilla> im having trouble starting apache, (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<dr_willis> what do you not like about xchat
<violinappren> footvilla: using sudo ?
<c_nick> shortcut for seeing all the workspaces at once..? I am using Ubuntu 11.10
<karthick87> How to disable storage devices in ubuntu ?
<footvilla> yes using sudo
<violinappren> Sico: again, go ask the backtrack channel, #backtrack-linux .. here is NOT the place to get your answer
<footvilla> it used to ask me to enter my ssl password now it doesnt
<violinappren> footvilla: pastebin the output of: sudo netstat  -plnt
<violinappren> !pastebin | footvilla
<ubottu> footvilla: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<footvilla> http://paste.ubuntu.com/961718/
<theuns> cant detect my second monitor on ubuntu 12.4 through the display app.
<theuns> Is there another way?
<theuns> In my ubuntu 12.04 i have to use a nvidia app to detect the monitors, must i install that again?
<dr_willis> theuns: what video chipset
<dr_willis> for nvidia yes..  :)
<dr_willis> enable twinview
<mgalgs> does anyone know how to configure the behavior of the alt-tab switcher in 12.04?
<violinappren> karthick87:  umount them?
<theuns> dr_willis: i will look quickly
<rollitup> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 but i do not get sound
<violinappren> karthick87: or remove  relevant entries from /etc/fstab
<c_nick> mgalgs: do you know how to see all 4 workspaces at once
<rollitup> i have two soundcards, the onboard one and m-audio delta 1010lt
<rollitup> can someone help
<c_nick> so you can click on whichever u want to and work in that
<mysteriousdarren> rollitup: did you find your drivers?
<theuns> dr_willis: sorry, what command must i use to get the monitor chipset info?
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, can i use compiz in LXDE?
<_John-Doe_> any one know how to troubleshoot bind9, need help with setting up PTR record on /etc/bind/db.xx
<mgalgs> c_nick: that's cool but not what I'm looking for.
<duryodhan> hi .. I can't find a way to change my ubuntu package mirror via the command line. I want to switch to the kernel.org mirror, and can't find a way to do it in command line. Googling told me how to add/remove sources in /etc/apt/ , but not the mirror for the official sources
<duryodhan> anyone have  any ideas ?
<mgalgs> there's a small delay whenever I hit alt-tab. I want to eliminate that.
<_John-Doe_> anyone setup a bind server before?
<c_nick>  mgalgs thats my question :P i was wondering if you knew how to do that
<theuns> how do i check my video chipset on ubuntu?
<duryodhan> theuns: lspci | grep video
<duryodhan> or something similar
<Sico> Can any one help me why my operatyng system always restart automaticly??? i am using backtrack 5
<duryodhan> lspci | grep nvidia -i
<theuns> duryodhan: thanks
<kernelcruncher> a clipboard for unity ? to show in the notification area - please
<omido> hi. i'm newbie. i'm having issues with installing ATI propritary graphic drivers. when the download of the driver finishes it says : "Sorry, installation of this driver failed.Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<kernelcruncher> I tried parclite but it seems not to work at all
<_John-Doe_> hey @theuns check this site out it may hlp you out   http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-display-video-card-type-make/
<theuns> dr_willis: sudo lspci | grep VGA gives this result  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<kernelcruncher> it puts a launcher in the panel but it doesn't seem to do anything
<theuns> i cant detect the my second screen the command sudo lspci | grep VGA gives this result  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<dr_willis> theun	 so you wan tto use the nvidia drivers.  and the nvidia-settings tool and enale twinview
<dr_willis> enable twinview
<_John-Doe_> need help setting up reverse PTR records in bind9
<dr_willis> kernelcruncher:  the askubuntu. com site has a list of indicator applets - several do clipbord management features
<Boohbah> _John-Doe_: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch8/ptr.html
<gartral> 33 + 18
<rollitup> I think this is the wrong time to seek help in this channel
<rollitup> suxx
<_John-Doe_> thanks Boohabah will check it out
<dr_willis> it is 2 am almost in the usa. ;)
<sysdoc> Is there an upgrade path from 11.04 to 12.04?
<illusion> Hello, Would anyone be available to assist me with disabling hardware (blacklist) in ubuntu 10.04 desktop?
<kernelcruncher> dr_willis, isn't that going to be looking at kde apps?
<gartral> fail
<dr_willis> kernelcruncher:  kde? what does kde have to do with it?
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<illusion> Thank you, Is there a way to blacklist a second physical hard drive on the local system?
<dr_willis> illusion:  why do you need to/mean by blacklisting a hard drive?
<dr_willis> you mean disable auto  mounting of it?
<illusion> I am using the ubuntu installation for testing and do not want it to be able to write to it (or for me to accidently write to it)
<dr_willis> dont mount it then.
<lasers`> illusion: Shut it down. Unplug the hard drive. -- or -- Disable it in the BIOS
<kernelcruncher> dr_willis, sorry, my bad
<Boohbah> illusion: or mount readonly
<dr_willis> read only is good. ;)
<dr_willis> seems that 12.04 auto-mounts my ntfs on login to unity - not on first access.. anyone else noticed this?
<illusion> alright, would there possibly be a way to prevent it from being mounted by any user?
<dr_willis> mount it from fsstab with options blocking users from using it.  comes to mind.
<dr_willis> the ntfs-config tool has some settings also. if its ntfs/vfat
<Zzarkc> Hey, I'm having some difficulty after I attempted to upgrade to 12.04. In the middle of the update, my computer crashed. Now I can not fully boot into Linux. I can boot into the recovery portion. I am intending on reinstalling from my 11.10 CD, but I was hoping to get my software packages in a list so I can easily reinstall everything. How might I do this? I do have a separate /home partition.
<lasers`> !clone | Xx
<ubottu> Xx: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Zzarkc> I was told to do a dpkg --get-selections, but I apparently my drive is mounted as read-only.
<lasers`> Zzarkc: ^^
<grendal-prime> dr_willis, sorry i forgot to update you...the fix is to reboot the machine
<grendal-prime> that clears it
<dr_willis> Zzarkc: you could chroot into the system you want to clone and follow the !clone factoid
<grendal-prime> im out
<dr_willis> !clone
<grendal-prime> i need to get this dam vlan business in the bag.
<grendal-prime> PEACE OUT PEOPLE !!
<grendal-prime> or...you know..back to whatever kinky stuff gets you through the night
<Zzarkc> dr_willis: I'm kind of confused how to properly chroot. I looked up the man page, but I still can't figure it out. It doesn't recognize a full operating system being on the device.
<grendal-prime> Zzarkc, why would you want to?
<dr_willis> Zzarkc:  if the broken system has broken packages also. theapt ommands may not work right to  generate a list either..
<Zzarkc> dr_willis: I believe it is just a c library file that is broken.
<dr_willis> i tend to keep a list of what i commonly install backed up to my ubuntu-one account.   I can even make it a shell script
<grendal-prime> what are you chrooting for?
<Zzarkc> grendal-prime: I've read and heard multiple people mentioning chrooting into the account.
<dr_willis> chek out the various chroot guides and try to fix it perhaps
<grendal-prime> sorry i missed the beginning of this
<Zzarkc> grendal-prime: To get a list of my installed packages, so I can easily reinstall them after installing.
<dr_willis> chrooting  is a neat trick.
<grendal-prime> no..it blows
<Zzarkc> grendal-prime: My upgrade crashed when I was going up to 12.04. It made my ubuntu unbootable. Now I'm trying to see if there's a way to save all of the applications I have installed.
<dr_willis> boot live cd. mount theinstall (like to /media/theinstall)  then 'chroot /media/theinstall"  i think
<grendal-prime> you can get a list of your packages with a simple apt command
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  from the system he did NOT boot he wants the list
<grendal-prime> oooo
<grendal-prime> sorry
<Zzarkc> I guess one of my main questions is how do I save this list so I can easily import it later?
<dr_willis> now ya see why we are looking at chroot ;)
<chenpoyang> Zzarkc: just backup /home/username, and reinstall the system....:)
<dr_willis> ubotu has a !clone factoid with the command to make a list/file
<Zzarkc> My drive is also read-only when I'm booting the recovery menu and using that shell prompt.
<dr_willis> !clone
<dr_willis> but the bot seems dead
<grendal-prime> ya...ok
<szal> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<szal> dr_willis: check your PMs, perhaps the factoid doesn't exist
<grendal-prime> well i know when apt is working properly you can just dump your package list to a text file..then you can read it back in on the next install you do..
<dr_willis> no msg from the bot here
<lasers`> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dr_willis> it used to exist
<grendal-prime> but i dont think that is your situation
<Zzarkc> How do I save the text file if the drive keeps telling me it is read only.
<lasers`> dr_willis: It exists. I triggered it 15 seconds before you triggered it.
<rollitup> is any one using an M-audio sound card here ?
<sysdoc> rollitup, yup
<rollitup> i installed ubuntu 12.04 for the first time
<rollitup> and i get no sound
<theuns> i cant detect the my second screen the command sudo lspci | grep VGA gives this result  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<violinappren> !sound | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Zzarkc> Like, only my main drive with the linux kernal installed is loaded from the recovery menu. I don't know how to mount any other drives that I could make the text file on.
<grendal-prime> ya or use the real lts
<Sico> Is any one has been tryied use back Track 5???
<lasers`> Sico: Wrong channel to ask.
<dr_willis> !mount | Zzarkc
<ubottu> Zzarkc: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rollitup> ok @ubottu i'm checking
<dr_willis> Zzarkc:  email it to yourself ;)
<Sico> Lasers: What u mean???
<theuns> how do i exit X in ubuntu12.04 , i would like to install nvidia driver
<dr_willis> Zzarkc:  or store it on ubuntu one
<Zzarkc> dr_willis: No internet from this recovery console as well.
<grendal-prime> does 12.04 have an opt out for the unity interface yet?
<dr_willis> sico backtrack is NOT ubuntu - we dont support backtrack here
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  just instggalll some othjer desktop..
<Sico> Lasers: what is wrong???
<lasers`> Sico: This is #ubuntu channel. Backtrack is not meant to be used as a everyday linux distro.
<FishFace> theuns: Have you run the Nvidia software under Additional Drivers?
<lasers`> an.
<Sico> Ok thnx..
<theuns> FishFace: yes ,they are installed
<dr_willis> its sort of scary the people that come in here asking about Backtrack...
<sysdoc> rollitup, Your gonna want to use Envy24Control
<Zzarkc> dr_willis: I legitimately only have access to my main drive with the linux kernal. I don't even have access to my original /home directory. Also, this drive is only allowing me a "Read-only file system"
<FishFace> theuns: When I ran that software is was the only way I could get my dual screens to work
<grendal-prime> dr_willis, so there is a way to just run the gnome desktop on 12.04?  I tried the gnome shell option some time back but it totally sucked
<lasers`> dr_willis: "troll is intentional, confused is ignorance" :o
<dr_willis> Zzarkc:  you can remount it read-write the recovery console had a option i thought  or use the proper mount command
<grendal-prime> half the shiznit was broke and stuff
<theuns> FishFace: i have th post release stuff also installed
<dr_willis> grendal-prime:  gnome2 is dead. thers the fallback option for a gnome2-ish look.
<dr_willis> Unity has some neat features now in 12.04 - the HUD is handy
<theuns> FishFace: With ubuntu 11.04 i had the same problem and could only see the monitors when i had the nvidea drivers installed that i downloaded from there site
<Ben64> the problem with unity is its lack of options
<foobArrr> grendal-prime: if you really, really want gnome2 back, you can give mate a try. but I doubt that is viable longterm solution. xfce would be another more traditional alternative.
<FishFace> theuns: Yep. But this is all I know. Actualy I had the best luck with 12.04 and its running rock solid.
<ederson> Oi
<theuns> FishFace: what machine do you have?
<dr_willis> given the amount of issues i see in here with people breaking things due to too many 'options' ;) that could be called a feature
<Ben64> dr_willis: but it makes it unusable for me :(
<theuns> FishFace: i have a dell lx702 laptop, maybe its a hardware thing?
<FishFace> theuns: Built it myself. AMD Phenon triple core and a biostar mobo. The card is old, Geforce 8400 GS
<theuns> FishFace: wow, ok. I think i going to install the downloaded driver, how to i kill X to install the driver?
<Ben64> theuns: don't install it from nvidia.com
<FishFace> theuns: Ask around I dont know :o|
<dr_willis> theuns:  theres ppa's witjh newernvidia drivers also.. but  id be suprised if they fixx anything for that old of a card
<foobArrr> I'd like to mount .isos with just a double click. how do I do that?
<theuns> Ben64: why?
<Ben64> theuns: it has a very high chance of breaking things
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  thers a package int he repos that give you a right click-mount iso   option. called 'giso' i think.
<jsh_> shei zai
<jsh_> sjajd
<jsh_> ajdjad
<jsh_> ajdjad
<FloodBot1> jsh_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<foobArrr> dr_willis: thanks
<szal> dr_willis: GF8 is still fully supported; why should it not fix issues?
<Ben64> theuns: the one from the Hardware Drivers dialog works fine, and updates itself as necessary
<dr_willis> foobArrr:  may be gmount. i forget the name
<theuns> Ben64: ok, is there any other way to get dual monitoers going?
<liumin> what?
<Ben64> theuns: once you have the drivers on, run nvidia-settings
<jsh_> hello
<dr_willis> szal:  if  it was working with  the older drivers from a year+ ago  id think the current drivers would be of a newer version  then those,. so any fix's should allready bee in place
<foobArrr> dr_willis: gisomount
<jsh_> ni men dou shi zuo shen m ?
<krababbel> Does the ppa with the newer drivers also update itself like the default one?
<szal> !cn | jsh_
<ubottu> jsh_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<z3bra> Hi all !
<Ben64> krababbel: yes
<dr_willis> krababbel:  thats a main feature of using a ppa ;)
<krababbel> Thanks, ppa is new to me. :)
<Ben64> i use the nvidia drivers from ppa myself
<dr_willis> but rember ppas are not really supported here.
<theuns> Ben64: ok, thanks will do that now
<z3bra> Please, on can I set my default terminal to be urxvt instead of gnome-term ?
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<krababbel> dr_willis: I understand
<Ben64> !info nvidia-current lucid
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04.2 (lucid), package size 22760 kB, installed size 70868 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Ben64> lucid has 195.36, i have 295.40 :)
<krababbel> I got a more recent card too.
<yaboo> no matter what I do create passwordless ssh logins it always ask me for a password
<grendal-prime> who here is good a vlaning
<violinappren> yaboo:  checked permissions? tried ssh-copy-id?
<dr_willis> yaboo:  what are you connecting to? another linux box?
<theuns> Ben64: you are the man!! thanks its working, it was close, i almost install the nvidia.com driver.
<grendal-prime> im really getting frustrated
<violinappren> !details | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<grendal-prime> again
<Ben64> theuns: no problem
<grendal-prime> well i have some basic questions..like..is it best to use a raw device?
<grendal-prime> seems to me less troublesome..but...i read "there are more things to go wrong with this"
<jsh_> Are you talking about???????
<krababbel> grendal-prime: explain please
<grendal-prime> wich makes no sence to me but whatever
<theuns> Ben64: Why is it like that, i have a 3d card and it looks like the nvidia.com stuff have it in? and they also have good support for mini diaplay ports?
<Zzarkc> So wait, I'm kind of confused who ubuntu organizes things. If I have a separate home directory, will that save all of my sources and program information so that if I simply reinstall the root portion of ubuntu, I should still have all of my origninal programs?
<dr_willis> Zzarkc:  home is for the users stuff.. not ssystem stuff
<grendal-prime> you can install things that run from that dir..but probably not very efficient
<violinappren> Zzarkc: it will only save your personal files and application settings
<dr_willis> Zzarkc:  a reinstall of the os saves the users data. but you have to reinstall the system apps and readd the users.
<krababbel> Zzarkc: I guess yes, when you run a program, usually you only have write acess to /home/asdf
<Ben64> theuns: the nvidia.com driver will work for any version of linux, but on ubuntu and maybe other distros, they provide the same drivers but in a more integrated way with the system
<violinappren> Zzarkc: not the applications themselves, you have to reinstall if you do a fresh system install
<jsh_> y efficient
<jsh_> what
<violinappren> !ops | jsh_
<ubottu> jsh_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jsh_> chinese?
<dr_willis> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<szal> !cn | jsh_
<ubottu> jsh_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theuns> Ben64: ok, thanks that make sense
<dr_willis> oops :)
<foobArrr> how do I add a program to the "open with" menu? gisomount doesn't appear in the list, neither as "recommended" nor as "other" application. I miss a "custom command" entry or something like that.
<jsh_> Have Chinese discussion
<jsh_> ?
<theuns> Ben64: have i nice day, cheers
<szal> violinappren: a tad bit overreacting, aren't you?
<szal> jsh_: not here, in #ubuntu-cn
<dr_willis> bbl
<violinappren> szal: you're not following the channel, are you?
<jsh_> tanks
<Zzarkc> So, I'm still having a major amount of trouble with this whole read-only file system error. It's making it so I can't run any important commands. I can't seem to mount anything. I would really rather it if I could save a an easily importable list of the programs I had installed.
<bazhang> jsh_, /join #ubuntu-cn
<hbrtxito> Hello somebody up ?
<hbrtxito> I need some help
<szal> hbrtxito: there are an estimated 28 time zones in the world, so go figure.. ;)
<z3bra> Then ask your question =)
<violinappren> !details | hbrtxito
<ubottu> hbrtxito: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hbrtxito> Ok , thanks,Well I have some Problems en mi laptop with the Wireless
<z3bra> How do I set the default term emulator on version 12.04 please ?
<Mrokii> Hello. Why is it that Ubuntu 12.04 wants to reinstall Rhythmbox via the Update-Manager even if I deinstalled it completely?
<violinappren> Zzarkc: it will be a lot less painful if you just manually pick what you want installed
<hbrtxito> I cant enable the wifi , I just finish to install ubuntu 12.04
<yaboo> violinappren, did you reply to me before
<Zzarkc> violinappren: Alright... I was hoping that might not be the issue. I suppose my biggest issue will be reinstalling the emacs plugins again.
<robotdevil> what is the parallel port labeled under 10.04
<robotdevil> /dev/parport0 ?
<mi3> can someone suggest how to install ttf fonts in lubuntu from the terminal?
<violinappren> yaboo: yes i told you to check permissions http://kimmo.suominen.com/docs/ssh/#chmod
<yaboo> violinappren, yes checked permissions
<szal> mi3: copy to the appropriate directory
<mi3> I copied them szal , now?
<hbrtxito> I have no idea how can enable my wifi in my laptop , Im runing on ubuntu 12.04 , and I have a laptop HP pavilion dv9000
<ZzBomb> Anyone notice Firefox 12 leaking like a bitch?
<S_SubZero> hbrtxito: Do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<jsh_> 有没有中文的讨论
<hbrtxito> Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30cc] 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<jsh_> 有中文的讨论
<jsh_> what are you doing ?
<S_SubZero> hbrtxito: that's the wired one.
<gartral> !jp | jsh_
<ubottu> jsh_: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<jsh_> china
<gartral> oops
<jsh_> 我加不进去中文频道
<gartral> !cn | jsh_
<ubottu> jsh_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<hbrtxito> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ZzBomb> eth0 is wired tho no?
<hbrtxito> mmm well then im lost
<gartral> hbrtxito: what does wlan0 say?
<hbrtxito> 0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<ZzBomb> hbrtxito: Do you have a separate kill switch for wireless? Like a function key - Wifi
<felipe__> whats up
<S_SubZero> some laptops can not only turn off the wireless card itself, but can also just turn off the antenna (so it will never show any APs)
<ZzBomb> Yea, mine can do it in like 3 ways
<hbrtxito> No , I dont have
<S_SubZero> if you click the network icon up by the clock, does it show any APs?
<ZzBomb> hbrtxito: I would check bios then, or user manual for a separate switch specifically for disabling it, something outside of os control
<hbrtxito> I did not have  any trouble before this version :S
<hbrtxito> ok
<ZzBomb> hbrtxito: Do you have another os installed w/ dualboot (windows or other linux version) that it currently works in? Or do you have an older disk that you could live boot to confirm
<z3bra> Can someone help me please ?
<ZzBomb> z3bra: Just ask your question.
<z3bra> I'm trying to replace gnome-terminal
<ZzBomb> z3bra: all at once.
<hbrtxito> no , I dont have any other OS , my computer just came back from the factory repair
<hbrtxito> and I just finished to install this version
<z3bra> ZzBomb: I'll on next time ;)
<ZzBomb> hbrtxito: ... maybe they screwed it up. Did it work w/ any other versions After factory repair?
<ubuntu_> oh.. well.. I guess as long as I'm here. I'm booting off live USB. Can I make a new live usb using the same drive?
<z3bra> I'm trying to replace gnome-terminal by urxvt. How can I do that please ?
<ZzBomb> ubuntu_: You can theoretically try... But it might break before the new disk can be written
<hbrtxito> Like I said , Just my laptop just came today , So the disc was new , they replace it
<ubuntu_> Dang
<ZzBomb> hbrtxito: Yea.. Check bios and such. They may have disabled wireless somehow.
<ubuntu_> My HDD took a crap, and this 12.04 beta live usb is all I have, and I want to update it to 12.04 final lol
<ubuntu_> Or maybe even do a real install to it
<hbrtxito> OK , I will try
<ubuntu_> Since it's 16 gb
<hbrtxito> OK , I will try Thanks
<ZzBomb> ubuntu_ just install beta, then upgrade. Will be least painful
<ubuntu_> well....
<ubuntu_> I can't seem to target the flash drive
<ubuntu_> Since it's live usb
<aditya_> ubuntu 12.04 totem is unable to play certain .mp4 videos, do you have a solution
<Murdercakes> Hey I have a quick noob question if anyone has a second...  wheen you've got the time that is.
<ubuntu_> the flash drive itself comes up mounted at /cdrom read-only
<ubuntu_> I was thinking about re-mounting it but
<ZzBomb> z3bra: wish i could help, i have no experience w/ urxvt
<szal> !ask | Murdercakes
<ubottu> Murdercakes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zykes-> http://pastebin.com/p0Yv7d1c < doesn't that look correct for bonding with ubuntu ?
<ZzBomb> aditya_: have you installed extras?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: and you don't have any OS on your hard disk?
<ZzBomb> Murdercakes: Ask questions, do not ask to ask questions
<FishFace> aditya_: We like to use VLC for the most part. Searching for it via software will bring it right up.
<ubuntu_> Stanley00, the HDD is shot
<aditya_> yes and all other codecs
<ZzBomb> Oh someone beat me to that
<ubuntu_> a billion bad sectors, according to Disk Utility
<z3bra> ZzBomb: It could be urxvt, xterm, or any other terminal emulator ! I just want to set my default term to something else than gnoem-terminal
<ZzBomb> aditya_: Have you tried medibuntu?
<aditya_> i have vlc
<aditya_> but i like using totem
<Murdercakes> Ok, so I'm new to Ubuntu, and the Software Manager mentions upgrading to 12.04. I read somewhere that 12.04 defaults to a 64 bit system, but my netbook is only 32 bit.  How do I make sure I've got the right one upgrading?  I don't want my netbook all messed up because things got confused.
<ubuntu_> So I want to install to my flash drive but since I'm booted into ubuntu using the flash drive, it's giving me errors
<aditya_> u can still use 32 bit
<ZzBomb> Murdercakes: You cant upgrade from 32 to 64... so if you already have 32.. it will stay that way automatically
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: well, can you resize your USB?
<ubuntu_> I take it not all of the live session is loaded in RAM?
<ubuntu_> I dunno. I haven't tried that one yet
<ubuntu_> What would I use, gparted?
<Murdercakes> Awesome ZzBomb thanks so much for that.
<mistro> hello
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: yep,
<z3bra> ZzBomb: And so I'll be able to open this terminal using the default shortcut to open a terminal
<mistro> i need some help setting up a wireless usb using ndiswrapper in 12.04
<shani0610> I have this package pending getting and installation a package in dpkg named ttf-mscorefonts-installer I want get rid of the installation. how to do so?
<Murdercakes> off to upgrade - thanks!
<szal> shani0610: please rephrase w/ correct grammar so we can understand you
<ubuntu_> I understood perfectly
<ZzBomb> shani0610: is it failing to install?
<mistro> can someone help me?
<Guest36337> z3bra: Iirc Ubuntu have something like Preferred Applications?
<ubuntu_> You can't apt-get hold the package shani?
<mistro> :[
<z3bra> Guest36337: Yes but only for few actions (web browser, mail, music, video, calendar and calculator), not the terminal
<ubuntu_> oh n/m that must only be in aptitude
<shani0610> dpkg has pending installation of ttf mscorefonts installer, I want to get rid of the installation, how to do so?
<ZzBomb> !ask mistro
<ZzBomb> err.
<szal> !patience | mistro
<ubottu> mistro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<szal> ZzBomb: he already asked
<bazhang> !wifi > mistro
<ubottu> mistro, please see my private message
<ZzBomb> szal: oh srry. I think i missed it.. All I saw was something vague about help w/ wifi
<Guest36337> z3bra: "sudo update-alternatives –config x-terminal-emulator"
<aries> hi all, should i upgrade my linux to the latest version?
<shani0610> @ubuntu_  I didnt get it?
<Guest36337> z3bra: --config, not -config
<bazhang> aries, what version of ubuntu, and what do you mean by linux
<Thrasher194> <aries> yes
<zykes-> noone here done lacp on ubuntu  ?
<z3bra> Guest36337: Will it open a GUI window or I must read the manual ? =)
<Thrasher194> <aries> get new linux kernel too
<zykes-> I'm trying to get my config to work but I get mii status down
<mistro> ive installed ndiswrapper, downloaded the windows driver, and run ndiswrapper -i (drivername).inf for my wireless usb driver. The type of device im using is a Zyxel G220 V3. I've rebooted, etc... and it doesn't look like the driver is working. I can't connect using the default wireless tool. Any ideas?
<bazhang> mistro, what about using ndisgtk
<aries> bazhang: upgrade ubuntu distribution to the latest version cost much time, and i am got used to the current version of linux distribution.
<bazhang> aries, what version you have now
<mistro> bazhang: I haven't tried that yet. My wireless usb is designed for windows. Ive gotten it to work on 10.04, but not on 12.04. Will ndisgtk deal with windows drivers?
<Guest36337> z3bra: I had urxvt and gnome-terminal installed. That command displayed gnome-terminal as the only choice. Hmm.
<ubuntu_> Stanley00, looks like I can't resize it without unmounting, which I think isn't working
 * ubuntu_ shrug
<Ohto> can I stress cpu and gpu with live cd_
<Ohto> ?
<aries> bazhang: exactly, i am using fedora 14...
<bazhang> mistro, ndis is always the very last step, I'd try to get the drivers via additional drivers, or wireless-backports first
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: haha, then just wait for your new hdd, I think ;))
<ubuntu_> Stanley00, was afraid of that. can't afford one hahaha
<aries> bazhang: but the ubuntu channel has more members....
<ZzBomb> Ohto: cpu.. most likely.. gpu... less likely due to proprietary drivers not being present most likely
<bazhang> aries, why are you asking about upgrading fedora here
<tknz> Hey guys. I'm having trouble setting up SSH on my ubuntu server. When I try ssh localhost.. I get "read from socket failed: connection reset by peer"
<ubuntu_> I keep having to boot to the live usb, then enable all the repos, then update, then install xchat and whatever else i need every time i start up rofl
<bazhang> aries, its not supported, and that makes no sense, it's like looking for lost keys under the street lamp
<bazhang> aries, #fedora
<z3bra> Guest36337: In my case, urxvt is listed, but (I ALWAYS want more :P) I want urxvtc (in order tu use daemon mode)
<Ohto> Zzarkc: if I do have the drivers, how about then?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: how about reformat your hdd? I hear that it will mark the bad sector, and it won't use the bad sector
<ubuntu_> I dunno, I just tried that and it kept breaking on some ioctl line
<mistro> bazhang: let me give that a shot real quick. bear with me for a few minutes if you can
<aries> bazhang: i mean upgrade linux distribution, just like upgrade ubuntu10.04 to ubuntu12.04
<ubuntu_> I'm assuming a hardware command
<ubuntu_> So I dunno maybe the logic board on the drive is bad /shrug
<bazhang> aries, stop asking about fedora here.
<aries> bazhang: ok, sorry, i have used ubuntu for 2 year...^^
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: did you try badblocks and mkfs?
<ubuntu_> never heard of badblocks
<ubuntu_> and no to the 2nd
<ubuntu_> I was just using the partitioner in ubiquity and in Disk Utility
<nomihc> How can I build a same kernel as the current running one ?
<shani0610> dpkg has pending installation of ttf mscorefonts installer, I want to get rid of the installation, how to do so?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: well, basblocks will mark your bad sector, and mkfs can use that info while formatting your hdd
<Stanley00> *badblocks*
<ubuntu_> try "aptitude hold ttf-mscorefonts-installer" <-- my best guess
<ubuntu_> ah ok
<ubuntu_> i guess i'm booted on live usb; i can try it now
<recognosco> hi, my nslookup is not working, interestingly enough. take a look at this: http://pastebin.com/CanpbjdS
<recognosco> any idea? hints? weird...
<ubuntu_> does disk-utility have a commandline name
<nomihc>  How can I build a same kernel as the current running one ?
<Guest36337> shani0610: !aptfix might be the solution.
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: you mean without the GUI?
<ubuntu_> I just mean if I want to run it from terminal instead of looking it up in the Dash
<ubuntu_> Because I'm silly like that
<shani0610> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mistro> bazhang: ndisgtk installation has yielded: "Failed to load GTK bindings. Please check your Gnome installation." :[
<mistro> maybe there is a bug with the latest ndisgtk?
<CruX|> The following NEW packages will be installed: autoconf automake autotools-dev{a} bison flex gettext intltool libbison-dev{a} libfl-dev{a} libgettextpo0{a} libltdl-dev libssl-dev libtool libunistring0{a}
<bazhang> mistro, what about wireless backports, which is one of the two *other* things I suggested before ndisgtk
<CruX|> what does {a} mean ?
<recognosco> http://pastebin.com/CanpbjdS << my problem. any idea what is going on? i also added 8.8.8.8 as the seconf dns server. still no luck.
<ubuntu_> Stanley00,  Can I use the badblocks option if I want to format using btrfs?
<fidel_> hi - got a 10.04 LTs install here (without x) which i would like to upgrade to the current LTS aka 12.04. Is there a way to upgrade directly from 10.04 to 12.04 from cli?
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: it's called palimpsest, a weird name huh? haha
<ubuntu_> rofl no manpage
<ubuntu_> what does it even do
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: I think so, badblocks just list bad sector to a file, and you can use it if you format tool support,
<fidel_> i assume one way would be replacing apt sources and run the upgrade cmd directly - but i'm not sure if thatsthe supposed way from lts to lts
<ubuntu_> the manpage for badblocks said it suggested not running badblocks directly
<z3bra> Why is customizing ubuntu a pain in the neck ? :(
<ubuntu_> Since I would have to get the blocksize exactly right or something
<Guest36337> shani0610: ANy updates?
<s0u][ight> hello, i have booted the computer from my usb stick, it's root is mounted at /cdrom, how can I change the ownership of /cdrom to the default ubuntu user?
<shani0610> um nope it doesnt hold it
<Guest36337> shani0610: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer" ?
<z3bra> s0u][ight: chown -R user:group /cdrom ?
<recognosco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/961820/ -- this is the problem i am facing. any idea why? my router is working fine from other machines....
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: hmm, then run as it suggest, use the -c of mkfs instead of badblocks
<ubuntu_> Stanley00, only it looks like mkfs.btrfs doesn't have a -c option
<s0u][ight> z3bra: what would that be exactly for the live environment?
 * alankila notes that programs like badblocks are obsolete with modern harddisks which transparently remap bad sectors
<z3bra> s0u][ight: Oh... dunno :S
<ubuntu_> oh apparently btrfs isn't stable enough for real use yet, n/m
<ubuntu_> according to the manpage anyway
<alankila> so once you let your harddisk discover where the bad blocks are, it will remap them next time you write on top of them
<z3bra> s0u][ight: Why not leave the owner alone & just change permissions ?
<ubuntu_> alankila, this hard drive is probably ehh 3-4 yrs old since the computer is 3-4 yrs old
<ubuntu_> it may not be that smart
<s0u][ight> i'll find out, another issue i have faced is: when i add wine installed applications to the launcher, they disappear after a reboot
<alankila> ubuntu_: sorry, this tech is over decade old by this point
<ubuntu_> oh neat
<alankila> it's called smart and it landed in a splash, I think, before 2000
<s0u][ight> z3bra: it's easier if i could change ownership
<z3bra> s0u][ight: LiveCD "reset" at each restart
<z3bra> Changes are not saved
<ubuntu_> I dunno. I tried reinstalling ubuntu just a couple hours ago, if it could remap sectors, installation should have succeeded
<ubuntu_> But I was greeted with  a"We're sorry. The installer has crashed" message
<s0u][ight> z3bra: i know, i'm talking about the installed version, faced it yesterday,
<alankila> ubuntu_: you should probably install smartmontools and start smartd. You can configure it to check your disks using the harddisk's built-in diagnostics every sunday or something such
<ubuntu_> ah cool
<shani0610> got error: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<alankila> this is a kind of scrub where the drive goes through the platter surface and scans it for defects and it usually gets early warning about nonreadable sectors and remaps them before bad things actually happen to that data
<recognosco> which file should i edit to add nameservers? /etc/resolv or /etc/resolv.conf?
<ubuntu_> heh "FATAL ERROR: cannot open disk drive!"
<z3bra> s0u][ight: I'm affraid I can't help you with that :/ I don't know how to set it :/
<ubuntu_> think I'll just chuck the drive in the garbage :P
<s0u][ight> ok thanks (found a workaround for the /cdrom thing)
<ubuntu_> was it remount?
<zykes-> how hard can it be to get ubuntu to enslave 2 damned nics
<ubuntu_> because I keep wanting to write to my usb drive but it's mounted read-only right now
<Slartibart> Suppose I have had /var on a separate partition, and now I'd like to reinstall ubuntu. If I configure the install program to use the partition the same way, would the old files be deleted then? Or overwritten when necessary perhaps?
<s0u][ight> ubuntu_: try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /cdrom"
<ubuntu_> oh yea I know, I was asking s0u][ight
<ubuntu_> if that's what his solution was
<alexheu> Hello
<recognosco> can anyone help with networking?
<szal_> can you be more specific?
<ubuntu_> What determines default permissions when a file or folder is created
<s0u][ight> ubuntu_: when you want to use a filesystem, you have to "mount" it to the current folder/file hierarchy, a remount means you unmount a previously mounted filesystem to mount it again (probably with other options like from read-only to readwritable)
<alexheu> describe your networking problem
<s0u][ight> ubuntu_: user that creates it (group he is in)
<Stanley00> recognosco: hmm, on my system, there's only /etc/resolv.conf
<recognosco> szal_, alexheu http://paste.ubuntu.com/961820/
<ubuntu_> I test-touched a file, and it was automatically set +x
<ubuntu_> Whereas normally when I make files, that bit isn't automatically set
<alankila> ubuntu_: by the way, read-only mounting is what some filesystems do when they detect internal inconsistencies. You do filesystem check on them. If the harddisk surface is somehow damaged, you tend to get actual i/o errors
<ubuntu_> no s0u][ight I was asking if your workaround that you found was a remount
<ubuntu_> Because that was going to be my guess
<hit> u
<tarelerulz> I'm on 12.04 and come from 10.10 .  How do you find all the programs you have then lunch them.    The old one had menu system anything like that
<s0u][ight> ubuntu_: no i've created a 2gb file on /cdrom, made it ext4 partition and mounted it to /mnt
<ubuntu_> ahaha nice
<zykes-> is 'bond-slaves' in precise deprecated ?
<ubuntu_> i tried the remount and touched a file as superuser
<ubuntu_> it worked ok
<barnabas02> Click on the black ubuntu icon on the launch bar
<ubuntu_> but now i don't remember why I wanted to write to my flash drive in the first place
<barnabas02> Then search for the app
<ubuntu_> other than replacing the 12.04b2 live with 12.04 final
<s0u][ight> ubuntu_: i know, but i want to set the wine prefix to the usb storage, and it requires you to own the file
<ubuntu_> ah
<recognosco> man. thanks Stanley00 i don't know why i was thinking resolv was the file. resolv.conf is the file. awkward.
<iphone> l
<Stanley00> recognosco: you are welcome ;)
<rootnoobtux> is it possible to make a my ubuntu as a web server!?
<bazhang> !lamp | rootnoobtux
<ubottu> rootnoobtux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bazhang> rootnoobtux, of course yes, check the guide above
<source> .
<mistro> bazhang: im trying to install linux-backports-modules, but unsuccessful using the packages available from ubuntuupdates,org
<bazhang> mistro, the backports are after enabling the backports in your synaptic package manager
<z3bra> WTF ? oO When I use the default shortcut to open a nex terminal, it don't seems to use "x-terminal-emulator". Is that normal ?
<barnabas02> Or try using Ubuntu server
<ubuntu_> 25 minutes for badblocks scan :P
<z3bra> *a new terminal
<Stanley00> z3bra: try install ccsm, and setting in the general tab, I think
<Dan39> kde in 12.04 dosnt like me :(
<Dan39> kwin crashing all the time
<ubuntu_> Hey last time I tried to kick out Unity to install gnome-shell, the whole system freaked out. Is it like that anymore?
<recognosco> Stanley00: now that is sorted, i have to build boost again. upgraiding to 12.04 messed up my development environment. makefiles are not not working anymore.
<foobArrr> I have a problem with a dual screen setup: with some programs context menus opened on the second screen don't open where the cursor is, but on the edge of the main screen
<z3bra> Stanley00: ccsm can be use to set default apps ? Ô~
<barnabas02> Do you have enough free space?
<mistro> bazhang: i dont have synaptic package manager yet, fresh install of 12.04 - trying to get the wireless internet to work to update
<Stanley00> z3bra: not all, but it can set the terminal command
<Stanley00> z3bra: and not in the general, it in the gnome compatibility option
<ubuntu_> :| badblocks just hung because the hdd is a pos
<Stanley00> ubuntu_: bad luck... kkk
<ubuntu_> seriously I tihnk it's unsalvageable haha
<michaela> Hi i have posted a thread on ubuntu forums about a few problems im having with ubuntu 12.04 on my gateway gt5656  so to save you all time  im sending th link so when anyone has time please respond the lisk is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970889&highlight=gt5656
<ubuntu_> brb, xchat just updated
<z3bra> Stanley00: That's not what I want to do. Your tips is to set another command too open a terminal. ofc, I can do it that way, but I'd like to do it properly, and set the default to what I want (Then, use the shortcut I set in "system > keyboard > shortcuts" panel)
<syria> Hi, there is a terminal command that can find the mac address of the near bluetooth devices it was something like hiscan tool! I forgot it.
<z3bra> Stanley00: In brief, solve the problem, not get around it ;)
<Stanley00> z3bra: OK
<z3bra> Stanley00: But thanks for your help anyway ;)
<ubuntu_> why does Tab autocompletion not work for package names sometimes?
<Stanley00> z3bra: :))
<z3bra> ubuntu_: try to hit <Tab> twice ?
<ubuntu_> yeah sometimes that doesn't work
<ubuntu_> it's hit or miss though; i could never figure out why
<ubuntu_> ah geez it's 12:30a
<ubuntu_> need to go to sleep for work
<z3bra> ubuntu_: Maybe because package dosen't exists ^^
<ubuntu_> oh no it exists :P
<z3bra> Okay haha
<Stelpa> i am having a bit of a problem installing... anything, really!
<Stelpa> look: http://pastebin.com/zcw0UJgP
<ubuntu_> it's only something like linux-image-lskdjflsdkflsdjf lol
<z3bra> ubuntu_: Maybe You didn't add the correct ppa
<z3bra> Or didn't update your source list
<Stelpa> anyone?
<syria> Do you guys know how can i discover the mac address using terminal over bluetooth?
<ubuntu_> z3bra, nah if I type out the full name it would install fine
<ubuntu_> just the tab autocompletion didn't work
<ubuntu_> but then later it would
<ubuntu_> i dunno, maybe I dreamt it :P
<source> z3bra, ?
<z3bra> ubuntu_: Try to look in your /etc/bash_completion
<z3bra> source: ?
<ubuntu_> z3bra: ? :D
<ubuntu_> geh, what a huge file
<Stelpa> can nobody help me?
<absolute_beginne> hello! does somebody know what acer model this laptop is? http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/www.ubuntu.com/files/active/images/homepage-1204-background-laptop.png and what level of compatibility with ubuntu you get if you'd buy it
<ubuntu_> god, could unity be any more annoying...
<ferni> syria: you mean the hwadderss of some other bluetooth device? hcitool scan
<Dan39> o_O
<z3bra> ubuntu_: I'm not really used to completion sorry :/
<syria> ferni:  Exactly! thank you. :)
<ubuntu_> z3bra, oh no worries, I was... poking fun at you guys for trading ?s is all
<z3bra> ^^
<ubuntu_> Anyway there's either something up with my super key, or unity really is just that annoying, but when I use the super key to use Scale or move windows to the left or right, that damned hints overlay pops up and stays up, and I have to hit super 80 times to make it go away
<Slartibart> I had three ethernet ports before, 2 integrated on motherboard and one pci card. Silly thing is that the pci card got named eth1 and now that I've removed it there's a gap.. Is it possible to make eth2 call itself eth1? Or am I not supposed to do that because of possib
<kartook> Need a help to remove the bottom bar on ubuntu 12.04 classic ref http://postimage.org/delete/jtvmo8l4s/ and http://postimage.org/delete/mfsrm5lcy/
<Slartibart> possible configuration file inconsistencies?
<kartook> is this is help channel  for ubuntu ?
<Slartibart> Does the ubuntu installer remove previous files from /var? (reinstall)
<kartook> HELP please
<Slartibart> kartook: First four words in topic ;)?
<kartook> perfect
<ubuntu_> Ooookay, NOW I have a real question: Sometimes when I close a terminal window that I've launched background jobs on, it'll close ALL those jobs. I thought if I background launched them, they always stayed open (as if evading a ^C)
<kartook> i like to remove the bottom bar . i installed docky .. i use classic on ubntu 12.04
<kartook> how do i remove
<ubuntu_> However, it seems to be okay if I ^D out of the terminal window, rather than just closing it
<ubuntu_> So my question, I guess, is what determines if closing a terminal window will also close background jobs I've launched from it
<ubuntu_> +?
<z3bra> try it =)
<z3bra> It will tell you there are bkng jobs running
<ubuntu_> Uh, if I close the terminal window then everything I launched closes with it
<ubuntu_> Trying it only closes my programs and aggravates me
<ubuntu_> lol
<kartook> how do i remove  bottom menu bar on my ubuntu 12.04 classic
<kartook> any one :) may be this is very chilly or challaging one ?
<z3bra> ubuntu_: you can ue disown to detach from terminals
<Stanley00> !patience | kartook
<ubottu> kartook: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Slartibart> kartook: Right click on it, with alt or super+alt?
<ubuntu_> Does  a ^D automatically do that to all jobs or something?
<ubuntu_> Because all the jobs seem to stay open if I get out of the terminal that way
<z3bra> ubuntu_: no
<kartook> I love you Slartibart
<bazhang> kartook, what do you mean by classic
<z3bra> ^D only send "exit" to your term
<kartook> thanks that all i need
<kartook> i did it and working fine .. thanks friend
<kartook> ;)
<bazhang> kartook, 12.04 has no actual classic any longer
<bazhang> !notunity > kartook
<ubottu> kartook, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> gnome-shell :P lol
<kartook> yeap
<kartook> u r right
<ubuntu_> !notunity > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<ubuntu_> oh... ubottu quit reading my mind and passing off my knowledge as your own :P
<z3bra> I hate the way ubuntu is UNCUSTOMIZABLE =(
<ubuntu_> How so?
<foobArrr> ubuntu? or unity?
<ubuntu_> Seems customizable to me
<ZzBomb> indeed
<z3bra> ubuntu
<z3bra> You can change color themes and so
<z3bra> But when you want to change deeper things like terminal emulator and so
<z3bra> ...
<ubuntu_> what's the terminal emulator called anyway
<ubuntu_> or what package or whatever
<mistro> One issue I'm seeing using my wireless usb on 12.04 is it doesn't look like the device is being recognized. lsusb doesn't list the name of the device. Does anyone have any ideas for how to fix this?
<z3bra> All config files are hidden, and (imo), not well organised :(
<josten> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04.  I'm having just a little problem with the Dash.  I want it to stay visible while I'm on the desktop.  I'd like it to hide while I'm working in an application, especially in full screen.  11.10 did this by default.  I just can't figure out how to fix it now.  Any help is greatly appreciated.
<z3bra> ubuntu_: urxvt
<Shape> Hello, how come Ubuntu detects my Fn keys on my laptop and all the other keys and Xubuntu doesn't?
<ubuntu_> x.org conf mebbe
<ubuntu_> i might be lying
<ubuntu_> (i.e. i have no idea)
<michaela> I have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my gateway gt5656 and it hase a few problems. The first is the boot splash screen, I know that it works because when i shut down, it shows the boot splash screen but when i boot up it's just a black screen. Everything else works but the normal unity. When i tried to log in to it, it just gave me a black screen so i got rid of the Nvidia drivers and that worked, So now i could use the normal unity 3d
<michaela>  but its so laggy now and crashes that now im forced to use the ubuntu 2d can anyone help i wold really appreciate it. Thanks
<ubuntu_> What happened to the unity pane in ccsm?
<foobArrr> is there something like a desktop-environment-specific autostart? e.g. autostart program foo in xfce, but not in gnome
<rakm> another q, where is the general place to store executables in the dir structure?
<rakm> i just got sublime text 2 and it's sitting in the downloads folder, is there a better place for it?
<z3bra> rakm: what do you mean by "text 2"
<rakm> "sublime text 2"
<rakm> just a text editor
<ikanobori> Hello, since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04 my graphics card all of a sudden can't handle 2x 1920x1080 anymore. Saying that it does not fit the available size.
<barnabas02> Open the launch panel, search for auto, and open the automatic launcher (or relates program), and type the program you want to start automatically with your environment. It worked for me.
<ikanobori> I have installed the proprietary drivers.
<barnabas02> try reinstalling
<z3bra> rakm: Just put it in "~/bin"
<ikanobori> Also what is the display manager package called so I can file another bug I found?
<roastie> hi,hi
<Shape> foobArrr: After the system boots, before you enter your password, look to the right of the username and there should be a gear icon. Click on that and select which DE you want to load. After that it would remember it and it will use the last one that was used automatically.
<z3bra> I think this folder ever exist to $PATH
<roastie> does the dvd contain the advanced installer?
<ubuntu_> Is "desktop environment" analogous to "window manager"?
<barnabas02> or click on the gear icon, and open the drivers panel. select the next driver, and reboot.
<rakm> z3bra: create that directory?
<z3bra> yes
<barnabas02> repeat this method, until it works
<llutz_> ubuntu_: no
<z3bra> in your personnal folder
<ubuntu_> well why not!! D:<
<z3bra> (~/ aka /home/<yourName>/)
<llutz_> ubuntu_: because a DE contains much more than just a window manager
<roastie> does the dvd contain the advanced installer?
<dr_willis> advanced? theres the text based then the gui installer..
<ubuntu_> advanced installed is on the alternate CD isn't it?
<michaela> has anyone seen my ubuntu forum post
<dr_willis> dvd main differance is it has morelanguages  ithink
<roastie> i mean the text based as on alternate cd, is this one also on the dvd along the graphical one?
<z3bra> ubuntu_: WM only manage windows (WOOOOW), but DE contains also a systray, a dockbar, some default app, is ever configured and so on
<ubuntu_> So like, gnome, KDE, xfce, lxde aren't desktop environments?
<z3bra> of course they are !
<ubuntu_> desktop environment is like gnome+unity+gnome-panel-whatever+all that other stuff?
<josten> can anyone help me with 12.04 Dash
<ubuntu_> oh I thought they were window managers
<roastie> und window manager is more the under the hood thing
<z3bra> ubuntu_: no, you can see DE as 'packs'
<foobArrr> Shape: that's not what i meant. but nevermind, already found out. thanks anyway.
<z3bra> ubuntu_: a 'sudo apt-get install KDE' will install a WM, a dockbar, etc...
<z3bra> ubuntu_: while 'sudo apt-get install openbox' will ONLY install openbox (a WM)
<ubuntu_> wait, what's the difference, then, between installing KDE and kubuntu-desktop then
<z3bra> And if you want a dock bar, you will have to install it by yourself, and configure it to works with your WM
<smarco> ciao
<smarco> hi
<smarco> hola
<ubuntu_> -then
<z3bra> ubuntu_: I dont know what kubuntu-desktop is ^^
<roastie> z3bra, btw last time i installed kde on a normal ubuntu 11.10 unity freshinstall and both environments went top hell
<ubuntu_> It's the only way I know of to install KDE
<michaela> i have posted a thread on ubuntu forums hears the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970889&highlight=gt5656
<llutz_> ubuntu_: kubuntu-desktop and kde are just meta-packages with differen depends/recommends
<ubuntu_> ah
<z3bra> ubuntu_: I used "KDE" because I don't know the real package name :P
<sanjeev> whats the difference between kde and gnome
<fidel_> sanjeev: other desktop environment ;)
<ubuntu_> gnome seems stabler on ubuntu, kde seems prettier
<mistro> Does anyone know if VMware workstation 7 is compatible with 12.04?
<z3bra> what's the difference between window and mac sanjeev ? =)
<fidel_> means other default apps - - other gui
<fidel_> and tons of other diffs
<ubuntu_> I was running lubuntu for a while, then whatever provided copy functionality royally screwed some transfers and I stopped using it
<sanjeev> they both are the major competitor z3bra.:P
<ubuntu_> but it was nice
<ubuntu_> except for the obvious data integrity issue
<z3bra> sanjeev: EXACTLY ;)
<fidel_> ubuntu_: thats a pretty user-specific answer isnt it? i wouldnt call kde prettier
<sanjeev> how  is ubuntu studio?
<sanjeev> :)))
<Densver> can anyone help me with FireFox Sync , it doesn't sync on my Ubuntu machine?
<ubuntu_> fidel_, sure it's user-specific
<ubuntu_> :D
<ubuntu_> my opinion is what matters most to me, isn't it?
<ubuntu_> lol
<fidel_> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ubuntu_> Densver, did you enter the right password ;)
<Densver> yes i did
<Densver> it seems to sync up fine
<Densver> but nothing shows after that
<Densver> I even reseted the sync and got no result
<ubuntu_> donno, i've actually never used it. my only guesses would be that the sync servers are down, or to try a new firefox profile to test
<Densver> alright thanks , will try the new profile
<ubuntu_> welp! i'm tired and leaving. thanks for the help all :D
<z3bra> bye =)
<z3bra> Well... still nobody for my default terminal emulator problem ?
<vuongdothanhhuy> z3bra: what's wrong? sorry, I've just come in and dont know.
<z3bra> vuongdothanhhuy: no problems ;) I want to switch from gnome-terminal to urxvt
<Stanley00> z3bra: oh, I think you said you had done that?
<z3bra> But I can't find where to set default term (in order to use it with the default shortcut, C-A-t by default)
<z3bra> Stanley00: not entirely
<z3bra> x-terminal-emulator is set to urxvt
<z3bra> but C-A-t still open gnome-term :/
<someguy54> how do i mount by uuid?
<Krambiorix> hi guys, when restarting apache i get this warning: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/php_curl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/php_curl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<Stanley00> z3bra: did you try ccsm as I said?
<bazhang> !blkid | someguy54
<ubottu> someguy54: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<allo_> hi
<allo_> is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ somehow broken?
<allo_> i used the netboot.tar.gz, and it boots a kernel 3.2 but has only modules for kernel 2.6.38 in /lib/modules
<z3bra> Stanley00: Yes but I told you I don't want to do it this way ;) I can also create a personnal shortcut to open my term, but...
<z3bra> I WANT TO BE THE MASTER OF MY UBUNTU :D
<Stanley00> z3bra: that's the way it is...
<z3bra> Stanley00: No i don't think so
<z3bra> :/
<Stanley00> z3bra: why not?
<z3bra> Because if you set it, your shortcut in "system settings > keyboard > shortcuts > launchers > launch a term" will not be set to the same
<z3bra> And as ccsm is not installed by default, There must be a way to configure it without it
<Krambiorix> Anyobe?? when restarting apache i get this warning: PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626/php_curl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626/php_curl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 -> how can i solve this?
<z3bra> (i guess)
<Stanley00> z3bra: really? let me see
<z3bra> ;)
<Stanley00> z3bra: well, if you just like the hard code way, it's at /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/exec in gconf ;)
<rakm> trying to learn unix/shell commands here.. is there a way to automatically add '&' to the end of excutables
<rakm> so when I launch firefox for example, the terminal is still available for use
<Stanley00> rakm: no, you mút add it manually
<rakm> can't even alias it?
<Stanley00> z3bra: and ccsm setting is at /apps/compiz-1/plugins/gnomecompat/screen0/options/command_terminal and /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/Default/plugins/gnomecompat/screen0/options/command_terminal
<rakm> i tried, but not sure if I did it right, because it doesn't work
<z3bra> Stanley00: maybe you'll be launghting... But it didn't changed anything with gsetting ^^
<Stanley00> rakm: can you show me your alias?
<rakm> alias subl='subl &'
<rakm> actually for sublime_text , not for firefox
<Stanley00> z3bra: I think it is gconftool ? I dont know about the gsetting?
<Stanley00> rakm: hmm, the alias look fine, and it doesnt work?
<the_drow> Hello, I know Sun (or Oracle) JVM is deprecated in Ubuntu. However PyCharm still requires it to work better. Is there still a way to install the Sun version?
<jP_wanN_> hey there! where can i ask a questin about the translation of the ubuntu website?
<Stanley00> rakm: well, where did you put that alias line?
<bazhang> !java > the_drow
<ubottu> the_drow, please see my private message
<rakm> Stanley00: it launches the app fine, but it doesn't add the & at the end
<rakm> I added it to the bottom of my ~/.profile
<bazhang> jP_wanN_, whats the question
<Stanley00> rakm: did you restart your terminal?
<rakm> yes
<z3bra> rakm: add it at the bottom of your ~/.bashrc
<myhero> is there any keyboard shortcut to create new text document ?
<myhero> is there any keyboard shortcut to create new text document ?
<rakm> typed source ~/.profile in terminal and now it works fine
<z3bra> repeat it one more time ?
<rakm> restarting terminal didn't do it though...weird
<myhero> is there any keyboard shortcut to create new text document ?
<bazhang> myhero, right click desktop create document
<z3bra> rakm: .profile is not restarted at each launch, but .bashrc is
<myhero> bazhang: any keyboard shortcut ?
<z3bra> (i think so)
<bazhang> myhero, why would you need one? right ciicking works fine
<Stanley00> z3bra: how about your terminal?
<z3bra> Still gnome-term :(
<rakm> ahh, go tit
<myhero> bazhang: yea...but keyboard comes in handy and its fast too..!!!
<jP_wanN_> bazhang: i saw that the ubuntu online tour is translated 100% (on launchpad translations) but on ubuntu.com there are only english and chinese available
<rakm> got it*
<myhero> bazhang: yea...but keyboard shortcut comes in handy and its fast too..!!!
<Stanley00> z3bra: can you try  gconftool -s /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/exec xterm -t string
<bazhang> myhero, dont repeat please
<bazhang> jP_wanN_, and what other options did you need
<myhero> bazhang: m not repeating but 1st time shortcut word was left behind....
<z3bra> Stanley00: still g-term :/
<jP_wanN_> bazhang: oh sorry i just wrote it is translated 100%, i meant it's translated to german 100%
<myhero> bazhang: new text document shortcut will be useful like cntrl+shift+N for new folder..>!!!
<chilicuil> hi, someone could show me its /etc/modules file?, I deleted mine
<bazhang> myhero, nonetheless, if no one knows, asking a second and 3rd time wont get a faster answer
<llutz_> chilicuil: its empty in most cases by default
<z3bra> myhero: just create a shortcut with the 'touch' command
<chilicuil> llutz_: mine wasn't how can I regenerate it?
<slikts> what the heck, suddenly Ctrl+H doesn't work in Nautilus
<myhero> bazhang: i know....i didnt asked 2nd or 3rd time but 1 word was left behind so i repeated
<z3bra> (But sorry, I don't know how nautilus manage it !)
<Stanley00> z3bra: hmm, it launches xterm in my case :(
<jP_wanN_> bazhang: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour/12.04/
<z3bra> Stanley00: erf
<myhero> z3bra: thnx
<debes> join #bioinfo-fr
<rakm> can someone explain to me the difference between wget and apt-get (or point me to an article)?
<bazhang> !apt-get > rakm
<ubottu> rakm, please see my private message
<Stanley00> rakm: in short, wget for download, and apt-get for install
<hardy89> Prblm with WIFI !! Every time I have to Remove & then Add driver to see the available networks. :(
<z3bra> Stanley00: ima try with dconf-editor
<z3bra> Stanley00: it launch xterm with the shorcut defined in system settings ?
<Stanley00> z3bra: yep, with Ctrl Alt T
<rollitup> I am using Ubuntu 12
<myhero> ubottu: plz forward me the page link for diff between wget n apt-get...
<ubottu> myhero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rollitup> what does the Primary key short cut mean on the keyboard ?
<rollitup> i was trying to enable the compiz rotate cube
<rollitup> but can't figure out
<z3bra> Stanley00: looking with dconf-editor...
<Demo> hello,every one
<z3bra> Stanley00: GOT NO KEY for org/gnome/applications !!!! oO
<z3bra> rollitup: Control left
<myhero> rakm: can u forward me the ubottu msg regarding diff between wget n apt-get....
<Stanley00> z3bra: may be you had configured too much... and I just use gconf-editor, so what ubuntu version you are using?
<z3bra> Stanley00: the pangolin =)
<z3bra> I didn't configured anything before (concerning the term or other I mean)
<rollitup> i just get the workspace switcher on CTRL left
<z3bra> Stanley00: My bad !! I was in the wrong tree of gconf-editor !! xD
<Stanley00> z3bra: :))
<z3bra> But terminal is effectivly set to xterm
<rakm> myhero: is there a special way to forward messages in irc or should i just copy paste
<rollitup> i have enabled rotate cube and desktop cube but still nothing happens
<z3bra> And I still get g-term :/
<rakm> !apt-get > myhero
<ubottu> myhero, please see my private message
<angelo> irc.darksin.net
<Stanley00> z3bra: :/
<z3bra> Stanley00: mmmh
<z3bra> I just changed the shortcut to try out
<z3bra> It doesnt work
<z3bra> I'll try to logout
<z3bra> brb
<paydoel> hi all
<myhero> rakm: i myslef don't know any special way....for now u can just copy past n pm me the msg....
<bazhang> !apt-get | myhero please read this
<ubottu> myhero please read this: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<fidel_> mh - just realizing that /etc/smokeping/smokemail doesnt exist anymore after upgrading to 12.04 from 10.04. Is smokeping supposed to work on 12.04 right now? as smokemail is a general needed conf-section. In case you might know a better place for that ubuntu & smokeping related question - please tell me where ;)
<z3bra> \o/
<myhero> ubottu: read ur pm...thnx
<ubottu> myhero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<z3bra> Stanley00: It works !
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/wget.1.html    <----- myhero have a read
<Stanley00> z3bra: by how?
<ejv> dont feed the trolls bazhang, you know better! :)
<myhero> bazhang: ok..thnx
<z3bra> My bad, if I just loged out this morning, I would have gain 2 hours !
<z3bra> Stanley00: gconf
<myhero> bazhang: will look at it..thnx again
<bazhang> ejv thats not necessary
<z3bra> editor, or tools, both wokrks
<bazhang> fidel_, from a PPA or where
<z3bra> Thanks a lot ;)
<Stanley00> z3bra: it works out of the box for me, without logging out :))
<fidel_> bazhang: on the 10.04 box it was installed idrectly via apt
<z3bra> I did for me before, that's why i didn't try :/
<myhero> ejv: ur msg 2 bazhang is not welcomed in the environment....
<bazhang> !info smokeping | fidel_ you mean this?
<ubottu> fidel_ you mean this?: smokeping (source: smokeping): latency logging and graphing system. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.6.7-1 (precise), package size 397 kB, installed size 958 kB
<fidel_> but seems to be broken if i call the url as it refers to a missing option in its conf - which refered to /etc/smokeping/smokemail in thepast
<bazhang> myhero, lets move on.
<fidel_> yep
<z3bra> Stanley00: well, it works, I don't ask for more :D
<fidel_> bazhang: well the 12.04 box lists 2.6.7-1 aswell
<Stanley00> z3bra: glad it works :D
<ryden> Hello. Is it possible to have a passwordless account? This is, that it lets you login asking no password and no pubkey auth.
<ejv> walks like a duck... etc.
<fidel_> bazhang: maybe the new version just needs a general new config file - and is not able to handle the old one from the 10.04 days
<fidel_> bazhang: i end up with: ERROR: /etc/smokeping/config, line 42: File '/etc/smokeping/smokemail' does not exist
<ejv> has anyone gotten apcupsd to work without timing out, my dmesg is cluttered with repetitive messages
<bazhang> fidel_, could well be, I know really zero about configuring that package, sorry not to be more help
<fidel_> np
<bazhang> ryden, why would you ever consider that
<ejv> "generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: control queue full"
<fidel_> i am just wondering - as usually things dont break that way
<bazhang> fidel_, indeed, sounds very much like a bug
<ryden> bazhang: I'm trying to create an account that has no shell to server git.
<ryden> *serve
<fidel_> bazhang: just not sure where to report it. any idea?
<bazhang> !bug | fidel_ you mean this?
<ubottu> fidel_ you mean this?: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fidel_> thx
<bazhang> fidel_, seems like a regression if that package config is screwed up
<ejv> quite unacceptable for an LTS version to have something so critical (apcupsd) be broken; anyone have a fix? again: generic-usb 0003:051D:0002.0001: control queue full
<fidel_> hrhr - i need to install ubuntu-bug first on that host to be able to report then ;) thanks once again bazhang - gonna see if it helps
<glosoli> hmm anyone familar with the problem when DMZ-Black pointer is being used on Firefox and SKype while other system world wide DMZ-White stays ?
<bazhang> ryden, you 've not given a credible reason to remove all security
<ryden> Okay, I will search alternate methods.
<rakm> k, last question for ubuntu aliases
<rakm> I added my aliases to ~/.bash_aliases
<rakm> but they weren't loaded by default on restart
<rakm> what do I do to make that happen/
<myhero> how to format usb from terminal ? which command ?
<bazhang> myhero, you wish to overwrite it?
<Stanley00> rakm: make sure your ~/.bashrc load ~/.bash_alias
<Stanley00> myhero: mkfs?
<z3bra> Stanley00: Thanks a lot for your help ;)
<Stanley00> z3bra: no problem ;)
<z3bra> It don't change my opinion, i still think gnome is a pain in the neck to configure ^^
<w333> I have uninstalled and reinstlaled the power indicator still wont work after upgrade
<maciejjo> Hi, do you guys know which small laptop/netbook has good ubuntu support?
<Stanley00> z3bra: yep, but it's more easier for end user :D and maybe because it's new :D just wait ;)
<Sagrado> maciejjo how much can u afford?
<PocketIRC> dell mini :D
<maciejjo> 400-600 usd i think
<Stanley00> maciejjo: i think the one which is not included window by default will good :D
<w333> I have uninstalled and reinstlaled the power indicator still wont work after upgrade and sound too....
<Sagrado> maciejjo i would suggest a HP 4530s
<w333> they both work though
<L3onoV> hi all!
<z3bra> Stanley00: I prefer my single .ratpoisonrc to manage ALL my environnement :P
<maciejjo> i'll check if it's available
<Stanley00> maciejjo: there is a site for which laptop is current supported, if you interested :D
<z3bra> (But gnome is really prettier ^^)
<Bibko> Do you understand iptables? :) Check this one out: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10410225/ubuntu-iptables-remake Thanks!!
<maciejjo> the biggest issue is that I live in Poland
<Stanley00> z3bra: hmm, but it's not a good option since your .ratpoisonrc is really big :D
<Stanley00> z3bra: just like bash_completion :D
<Bibko> Do you understand iptables? :) Check this one out: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10410225/ubuntu-iptables-remake Thanks!!
<ubuntu606> hello there, doesn anyone else think ubuntu 12.04 should be a bit faster?
<z3bra> Stanley00: 82 lines ^^
<ubuntu606> anyone?
<maciejjo> so, on HP 4530s all hardware works?
<Stanley00> z3bra: 1700 in my case :-ss
<fusk> Is it a know problem that 11.10 & 12.04 freezes after wake on notebooks ?
<z3bra> Stanley00: Woow xD
<omido> why the additional driver thing never works for me
<omido> I always get error messages when i want to activate ATI drivers
<elkng> is there some statistic numbers how many installation of every package ubuntu has ? after installing ubuntu from CD or DVD users start to install addition packages what packages are most popular, are there public list of numbers anywhere ?
<kentra> ls
<Stanley00> elkng: Ubuntu Software Center has a list like that :D
<Stanley00> elkng: but just the rating, and most installed, not the counter :D
<omido> Ubuntu software center sucks big time
<elkng> Stanley00: its an application, isnt there web page with statistic ?
<eclisse98> I need help, where can I ask
<Stanley00> elkng: in that case, I dont know, sorry :(
<omido> eclisse98:  no way.
<Stanley00> eclisse98: you can ask here, if it's ubuntu relate :D
<L3onoV> i have a question, if anyone can help, keep having this freezings of 12.04... something about X.org crashing. any useful info on that?
<L3onoV> mouse is moving, but nothing else
<L3onoV> not very nice when working on something
<myhero> yeah i also had freez after wake problem many times....any solution ?
<L3onoV> nope, force shutdown and power on again
<omido> what should i do with this ? :sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<myhero> i usually suspend system often but when i wake it occasionally it freezes
<L3onoV> BTW 12.04 @ Lenovo T60
<fusk> mine freezes every time.
<alankila> the linux suspend wakeup saga has been one big ball of fail ever since replacing apm by acpi. :-/ with apm, where it was bios's problem, it still worked. After that, it's been a real hit and miss.
<myhero> i didnt had freezing in 11.10 but i have it in 12.04....also it back in 8.04...
<Stanley00> omido: and the next line please?
<fusk> If you are not identifyed by nickserv, can people not see what you write ?
<alankila> fusk: depends on the channel, some channels do not allow unregistered to speak on teh channel
<z3bra> I think yeah
<fusk> and this one ?
<z3bra> (not sure)
<fusk> okay
<alankila> fusk: obviously we can read you.
<rango> list
<omido> Stanley00:  omid@omid-ThinkPad-SL510:~$ sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<omido> [sudo] password for omid:  sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<z3bra> maybe he's talking for a frien ;p
<fusk> yes, now, i just identifyed
<fusk> before asking that question.
<georgelappies> is the zsync servers for cdimage.ubuntu down? I can't seem to connect?
<alankila> It's a mode flag but I forget which one...
<fusk> But i asked one 10 min ago, which i don't think anyone saw.
<myhero> so any solutions for the freezing thing ???
<Stanley00> omido: and that's all? make sure there's such a file in that path :D
<L3onoV> sometimes I have a freez few min after powering my laptop
<fusk> myhero, mine freezes every time i wake it.
<fusk> both 11.10 & 12.04
<myhero> fusk: any found any solutions or adjusting with it ?
<omido> Stanley00:  I want to install ATI propritary fgrlx drivers. ubuntu additional drivers tool everytime displays error messages(i had the same issue in 11.10 which finally forced me to leave ubuntu for SUSE)
<myhero> fusk: i did research but no success....
<fusk> nope, i tried asking inhere a few times, but to no avail.
<myhero> still adjusting with freezes....
<rango> !list
<ubottu> rango: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<myhero> yea...
<omido> Stanley00:  This is what i get when installing ATI drivers from ubuntu  additional drivers tool : Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<omido> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<Stanley00> omido: how about start jockey-gtk from terminal, it will produce more info on what happend
<Stanley00> omido: or just look at the log file it said :D
<himcesjf> Hello! Can anyone explain me this dpkg error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/961951/ - and how to debug it?
<omido> Stanley00:  Noob here. how can i open that ? kdsu dolphin ?
<fusk> The freezes prevents me from using ubuntu as the main system on my notebook.
<Stanley00> omido: just gedit /var/log/jockey.log & ;)
<omido> i've always used kubuntu . i switched to ubuntu just recently because i heared that stupid canonical dropped support for kubuntu
<jussi> omido: you can go back, support is provided by emerge/bluesystems :)
<myhero_> fusk: is ur system freezing everytime u booting or after suspend ?
<himcesjf> omido: kdesudo dolphin alternative in Ubuntu would be gksudo nautilus afaik
<fusk> i don't know about that, i just went for ubuntu as it seems to be the most developed one, and best support.
<acicula> omido: from what i understand you can still use kubuntu, support for it is just not directly funded by canonical
<fusk> myhero, after every sleep.
<omido> thankyou
<fusk> myhero, sometimes, i get to move the mouse around and click stuff for 1 min, and then it freezes.
<omido> acicula:  i thought soon it'll be a dead project
<bazhang> !ot | omido
<ubottu> omido: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> omido, back on topic please
<omido> hey bazhang i'm having issues with your favorite distro
<fusk> I'm also a first time user of linux, on my first week, so i'm just going for the safe choice.
<myhero_> fusk: i noticed a thing that dell systems didnt freez when wake after sleep/suspend but other systems did freez...i dont know about i noticed this many times.....i have dell 1525 hp g series and lenovo 540....
<PeoplesAdvocate> Anyone know where I can find a great link to get Oracle's Java 6 for my ubuntu 12.04? I really need this version!
<bazhang> PeoplesAdvocate, why that version
<myhero_> fusk: i m also a linux noob...
<acicula> PeoplesAdvocate: you want to install an older version of java?
<PeoplesAdvocate> PyCharm
<bazhang> PeoplesAdvocate, check their site
<Stanley00> PeoplesAdvocate: hmm, I just read it some where on webup8 but oracle java 7?
<fusk> myhero, no idea, i installed 12.04 beta2, it froze, so i installed 11.10 which also froze, then 12.04 final was out and i installed that and it also freezes. All the installations were clean installs.
<PeoplesAdvocate> @Stanley00 I have that installed at the moment. But PyCharm requires Java 6
<Stanley00> PeoplesAdvocate: well then, I cant help you which that :(
<PeoplesAdvocate> @bazhang: I have and I have no problem installing it manually but I will get annoying trying to update every now and then. Would like it done through apt.
<myhero_> fusk: one thing is the amount of ram...i also noticed that if i keep many processes running which filled up the ram then it froze but when i run lil/less processes n keep ram empty for when needed then system ran fine for hours n also did wake up smoothly without freez after sleep...
<acicula> PeoplesAdvocate: i would guess you either have to grab a tgz from oracles java site, or find an older packaged version, likely for previous ubuntu releases and hope its compatible still
<bazhang> PeoplesAdvocate, well thats not an ubuntu issue, if you cannot use the openjdk then Oracle is the place to get it
<gaelfx> you could probably pay oracle to set up a repo for you :D though the price won't be fair
<fusk> myhero_, don't think i get that, mine can boot up, be put to sleep, wake & freeze.
<myhero_> which command to use to format usb from terminal ? what about overwrite ? someone suggested mkfs - what about it ?
<slikts> I have a problem with installing ia32-libs-multiarch:i386: http://paste.ubuntu.com/961959/
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<slikts> does anyone know how to resolve it?
<slikts> it says it has unmet dependencies
<myhero_> fusk: is this freez a known bug ?
<PeoplesAdvocate> @bazhang: Why do java developers hate the openjdk. What is wrong with it!
<PeoplesAdvocate> just wondering
<slikts> PeoplesAdvocate: it's supposedly slower
<zvacet> PeoplesAdvocate: read http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/index-137561.html and after you install it try in synaptic to lock package if you don't want to upgrade it
<foobArrr> I have a problem with a dual screen setup: with some programs context menus opened on the second screen don't open where the cursor is, but on the edge of the main screen
<gaelfx> myhero_: it sounds a  little like maybe you don't have enough swap
<fusk> myhero_, Don't know. the questions that i've asked here starts with "is it a known" but no one asnwerd the "known" part,
<zvacet> slikts:  sudo apt-get -f install
<slikts> zvacet: I get the same error with -f
<slikts> I suspect this is why I can't run photoshop anymore, I get some libGL error
<fusk> One thing i find kinda odd, after a weeks use i've noticed that XP seems to use the hardware better, i don't get the same visual lags as i do in ubuntu, where animations are not running smoothly.
<slikts> *libGL being missing error
<zvacet> slikts: try same from synaptic (fix broken packages) and if that doesn't help try to install dependencies
<myhero> i got disconnected...so repeating question again coz dont know if any1 answered it...
<gaelfx> fusk: what gpu and driver are you using?
<myhero> which command to use to format usb from terminal ? what about overwrite ? someone suggested mkfs - what about it ?
<fusk> myhero,  no one did.
<slikts> zvacet: okay, thanks
<myhero> fusk: :( :( :(
<zylith> hi, I am using Oracle vm virtualBox, and running ubuntu on that. Is there a way that I can set up a usb to transfer files from my windows machine?
<bazhang> myhero, I answered you long ago
<myhero> fusk: what to do with freez ? any idea
<fusk> gaelfx, default, havn't touched it.
<PeoplesAdvocate> ah screw it. Im stinking with openjdk. JetBrains don
<fusk> myhero, Don't know.
<slikts> zylith: there is USB passthrough
<PeoplesAdvocate> need my money
<myhero> bazhang:srry brother i didnt saw it...plz can u repeat answer....
<MACscr> so where does whoopsie log errors? I know it reports crashes to ubuntu, but where is it getting the reports from so i can see them as well?
<zylith> slikts? where/ how? in unbuntu or the vm?
<gaelfx> fusk: then what gpu are you ising?
<bazhang> myhero, why via cli. just use gparted to do it
<slikts> zylith: in virtualbox of course
<zylith> thanks
<gaelfx> *using
<slikts> zylith: you can just search for "usb passthrough virtualbox"
<myhero> bazhang: ok....but if any command to do from terminal ?
<himcesjf> Hello! Can anyone explain me this dpkg error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/961951/ - and how to debug it?
<matanya> hello, I have ubuntu 12.04 and the icon of libreoffice disappears from the dash every boot, ideas?
<bazhang> myhero, to overwrite? create a new file system, or what
<myhero> bazhang: overwrite > i will say format/erase...
<gaelfx> myhero: lmgtfy: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html
<bhavin> hi
<myhero> gaelfx: thnx bro
<fusk> gaelfx, Intel GMA 950
<bhavin> hows u all ?
<matanya> himcesjf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55099/dpkg-error-parsing-file-var-lib-dpkg-available-near-line-0
<zvacet> !ask | bhavin
<ubottu> bhavin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<matanya> this libreoffice is annoying
<fusk> gaelfx, in system info, it's says unknown.
<Bibko> Anyone here using psad?
<gaelfx> fusk: does lspci show it?
<fusk> gaelfx, what is lspci ?
<slikts> zvacet: "fix broken packages" didn't do anything, and if I try installing the dependencies I get more of the same error (dependency not going to be installed) about different packages
<himcesjf> Thanks matanya
<matanya> np
<gaelfx> fusk: in terminal, run the command 'lspci | grep vga' it should show your graphics card
<omido> wow ubuntu 12.04 sucks for me. going back to 10.04
<bhavin> hahaha
<gaelfx> grep, by the by, has to be about the most awesomest of awesome commands
<zvacet> slikts:  did you tried to install all dependencies at once from terminal like sudo apt-get install package1 package2
<bhavin> what problem with it omido
<gaelfx> omido: thanks for updating us on that, I was worried I'd miss it on your blog
<slikts> zvacet: I'll try
<slikts> zvacet: I keep forgetting that there's a difference
<fusk> gaelfx, Nothing happens when typing lspci | grep vga
<pungi-man> can we install multiple deb files together??
<gaelfx> fusk: then just lspci
<zvacet> slikts: what kind of difference
<zvacet> pungi-man: yes
<slikts> zvacet: that apt-get install a b is not the same as apt-get install {a,b}
<pungi-man> zvacet, can u plz give me the command??
<zvacet> slikts: oh
<fusk> gaelfx, okay here goes.
<fusk> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<fusk> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<kanupatar> hi guys , while building one module, i am getting the error like , /bin/sh: cannot create /home/renjith/.tmp_versions/test.mod: Permission denied
<gaelfx> fusk: haha, sorry, I should have said lspci | grep VGA
<schneeweisschen> hallo jemand da?
<zvacet> pungi-man: if packages are in same folder then sudo dpkg -i *deb
<fusk> gaelfx, i see capital letters, didn't think of that.
<gaelfx> schneeweisschen: Swedish?
<schneeweisschen> german
<Steevca> When i open empathy and gwibber from the mail icon,they just close.
<gaelfx> fusk neither did I until later :P
<pungi-man> zvacet, Thanks!
<gaelfx> !de | schneeweisschen
<ubottu> schneeweisschen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zvacet> pungi-man: np
<myhero> gaelfx and bazhang: any solutions for freezing problem when system wake from sleep/suspend...
<schneeweisschen> oki danke
<fusk> gaelfx, do you get anything out of those lines ? All i get is that ubuntu recognises the hardware model.
<gaelfx> myhero: in my experience, freezing when waking from sleep usually means you don't have enough swap
<myhero> bazhang: i have a usb with 11.10 live in it so i wanted to format and install 12.04 to it all from terminal....
<myhero> gaelfx: by swap u mean what....?
<gaelfx> fusk: yeah, that's what I gathered too, I'm trying to see if there is anyone else having problems with that hardware
<gaelfx> myhero: can you open system monitor?
<fusk> gaelfx, Ah.
<gaelfx> fusk: you just said it was alittle laggy compared to XP, right?
<Steevca> When i open empathy and gwibber from the mail icon,they just close.
<myhero> gaelfx: sometimes system freez all black..somtimes mouse moves but nothing else all balck....sometimes desktop comes up and mouse moves but nothing beyond that and sometimes it freezes after sometimes which can be frm seconds to few minutes...\
<deng_> hello
<linux> gg
<linux__> hello w
<gaelfx> myhero: how much ram do you have?
<deng_> very much
<myhero> in two laptops ....in dell 1525 - 2gb and in hp g series - 6gb
<Onixs> 12.04 can be installed on a P4 with 1gb ram ?
<fusk> gaelfx, yes, animations doesn't run smoothly, that goes for window minimize & maximize. And open menues in menu bar, either inside and app, or outside.
<myhero> gaelfx: in two laptops ....in dell 1525 - 2gb and in hp g series - 6gb
 * nikolja Dobar dan
<gaelfx> fusk: you might try logging out and then logging in to an Ubuntu2d session
<gaelfx> myhero: both of them have this problem?
<linux> #hello
<gaelfx> Onixs: I can't see why not
<myhero> dell has this problem ver less but on hp its more often
<vigos> yes, me too
<fusk> gaelfx, How ? and would that be permanent or is it just for test ?
<myhero> gaelfx: lenovo also has this problem with 3gb ram
<Onixs> gaelfx : do i need to compile the kernel since its only P4 or deafult kernel is ok ?
<gaelfx> fusk: just for a test, not permanent, at the login screen, next to your name, there's a small ubuntu icon, click it and you get a list of different sessions you can login to, try ubuntu2d
<krababbel> Onixs: gnome shell usually uses about 400MB RAM here, starts at 100MB.
<gaelfx> Onixs: default should be fine
<myhero> gaelfx: any solutions ?
<gaelfx> Onixs: I onlt have 1gb of RAM on this machine and it runs fine, much better than Win7
<Onixs> Ok… thnaks!
<myhero> bazhang: u there ?
<Onixs> thanks
<kanupatar> hi guys , while building one module, i am getting the error like , /bin/sh: cannot create /home/renjith/.tmp_versions/test.mod: Permission denied
<kanupatar> any clues?
<matanya> hmm, http://askubuntu.com/questions/84627/icon-disappears-from-launcher-after-reboot
<gaelfx> myhero: since it's three different computer, it makes me think there's something wrong with how you're installing. so tell me, how are you installing?
<matanya> answer doesn't work for me
<Stanley00> kanupatar: how about ls -R /home/renjith/.tmp_versions
<Stanley00> kanupatar: ls -lR /home/renjith/.tmp_versions
<pungi-man> kanupatar, enter into sudo mode in nautilus!!
<myhero> i made ubuntu usb with pendrivelinux provided on ubuntu home page....and running live session then from there installing ubuntu...
<kanupatar> Stanley00: renjith@linux-server:~$ ls -R /home/renjith/.tmp_versions
<gaelfx> myhero: do you use the default install or are you setting up partitions manually?
<myhero> gaelfx: default
<kanupatar> Stanley00: renjith@linux-server:~$ ls -lR /home/renjith/.tmp_versions
<kanupatar> 0
<Stanley00> kanupatar: ???
<myhero> gaelfx: ??????
<kanupatar> pungi-man: i connected via putty
<kanupatar> Stanley00: output
<Ben64> [115028.903014] __ratelimit: 41 callbacks suppressed
<Ben64> [115028.903026] gnome-settings-[2549]: segfault at 12e94a0 ip 00007f55c1108f70 sp 00007fff55bc6ba0 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f55c10d8000+17a000]
<Stanley00> kanupatar: please use pastebin for output
<gaelfx> myhero: sorry, I'm out of ideas :S
<Ben64> gnome-settings-daemon keeps segfaulting at random times and causing the theme to break
<fusk> gaelfx, okay, would i do anything now, or just run with it for a while an see if there is a difference ?
<kanupatar> Stanley00: small one
<myhero> gaelfx: fusk n 1 more user also told about this problem...fusk even said that his system freezes everytime after wake frm sleep...but mine frezes occasionally n not everytime
<gaelfx> fusk: do whatever you did when you noticed the lag and see if you still notice it
<myhero> gaelfx: do u all also have this freez after wake from sleep bug ?
<gaelfx> gaelfx: nope
<fusk> gaelfx,  will run with it for the day, and see if that's the solution. If it is, how do i make it use 2d as default for auto login on boot?
<gaelfx> myhero: maybe you could pastebin the lspci of each machine, we could see if there's a common hardware component that might indicate the problem
<myhero> gaelfx: is it a known bug or me n some more rare species of ppl facing this special problem ?
<zvacet> myhero: if you want to install to usb try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Steevca> When i open empathy and gwibber from the mail icon,they just close.Can anyone help me with this?
<gaelfx> fusk: I think it automatically logs you into the last session you used, so you shouldn't need to change it unless you want to change it back
<myhero> zvacet: thnx but i wanted to do it via terminal n not frm any gui....
<gaelfx> myhero: I don't know all of the bugs that have been reported, sorry
<rfictus> hey all, on ps axu, got a user I want to ban, got syntax?
<fusk> gaelfx, cool, one thing tho, how do i resize the dock, only got 10" need it all. :)
<gaelfx> myhero: after you format the usb, you should be able to just dd the iso to the drive
<gaelfx> fusk: er, that one I'm not sure about, but if you look around in the settings, it's probably in there somewhere
<fusk> gaelfx, in normal mode it's in appereance, but in 2d it's gone.
<BoomerBile> how can i get a list of faster mirrors for ubuntu?
<myhero> gaelfx: how ot format the drive frm terminal....bazhang said gparted...but i wanna do it frm terminal
<gaelfx> fusk: hm, that might be one of the drawbacks of unity2d, I've never actually used it myself
<gaelfx> myhero: I already sent you a link to that a while back, scroll up, you should find it
<gaelfx> myhero: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html
<rfictus> got a user called whoopsie, way to ban ??
<myhero> gaelfx: yea thnx brother....
<gaelfx> myhero: no prob
<BoomerBile> nevermind i figured it out
<myhero> gaelfx: any way to eliminate all this connecting and disconnecting msgs....they r annoying n many times they make msgs go up so fast that it gets burried
<gaelfx>  /ignore * JOINS PARTS NICKS
<gaelfx> myhero: ^
<myhero> gaelfx: that /ignore thing is for me or other ppl...
<gaelfx> fusk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/how-to-adjust-size-of-unity-2d-launcher-and-icons/
<krababbel> myhero: it hides the messages you don't want
<gaelfx> myhero: you
<myhero> gaelfx: ok
<zvacet> myhero: to format usb from terminal see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273837
<myhero> zvace: thnxt
<gaelfx> fusk: though I'll warn you, that's not really the prettiest way to change it, you might be better off sticking with Unity3D and suffering the lag (assuming it's minor)
<zvacet> myhero:  to install from terminal  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<zylith> o.k. I installed the usb support in my VM. But I can't get ubuntu to see the usb drives
<myhero> ok
<juzam> after a fresh install of precise the avarage system load is always > 0.3 but the cpu is idle. any ideas how i can detect whats causing the problem?
<mohd> !bug #86761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86744 in listen (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #86761 [apport] python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV while running Listen 0.5-0ubuntu2" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86744
<myhero> what about cat ? is dd better ?
<fusk> gaelfx, will take a look at that, but yeah i see what you mean.
<gaelfx> myhero: I've never used cat before, but dd will by gum get the job done!
<myhero> gaelfx: ok
<myhero> gaelfx: whats the diff between xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu medibuntu and ubuntu ? besides desktop environment...any os changes and performance wise which is better or best ? someone said xubuntu is stylish and other i saw about medibuntu thats its going down with every release
<Jacta> I downloaded this one: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts - how to get it to work in Virtualbox :/?
<myhero> any1 2 answer:  whats the diff between xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu medibuntu and ubuntu ? besides desktop environment...any os changes and performance wise which is better or best ? someone said xubuntu is stylish and other i saw about medibuntu thats its going down with every release
<Jacta> http://screenshotuploader.com/s/01/eTVT04dL - I get this one
<gaelfx> myhero: x-, k- and l-buntu are all different desktop environments, medibuntu is just a way to get all the non-free codecs and whatnot. Performance varies greatly with different DE's
<jiohdi> I am getting the following error when trying to run pan
<jiohdi> gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-vh5Wvx/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<jiohdi> Added 0 files to the queue. Exiting.
<myhero> gaelfx: which u think or prefer or would refer....which variant ?
<anon> Hehyo, my sound is reacting weird. if i use it without plugging anyhting in it works fine, but when i plug in headphones the sound profile jumps to "headphones" and i cannot change settings concerning the setup of those
<myhero> gaelfx: which u think or prefer or would refer....which variant ? i means performance wise....
<gaelfx> myhero: you should try them all, it's easy to install a new one and try it on your system, just apt-get install *ubuntu-desktop
<myhero> but then doing apt-get...what will happen to the system on which i will be doing it ?
<zvacet> myhero:  lubuntu is lighter then other de so you can try it
<myhero> zvacet: ok....
<gaelfx> myhero: they can all coexist without problems
<myhero> i can try them all but the thing is i have limited bandwidth connection so i cant just dwonload everytime but i'll download the iso in free time that 2am-8am night unlimited then burn them n then can use them....which is very haunting during sleep...
<myhero> gaelfx: what r saying....u making a bakra out of me.....all os together ? wtf....really ?
<myhero> gaelfx and zvacet: ?????
<qEssence> Hello.
<myhero> also what about arios centos and mintos ? how r they ?
<gaelfx> myhero: they're just different  desktop environments, the base of the OS is the same throughout
<myhero> what about fedora mandriva and opensuse ?
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses lightdm without asking.
<myhero> i wanted u all being so much familier with all these to refer a specific something like zvacet did lubuntu....
<gaelfx> myhero: those are different OSes, but you can install all of them on the same computer if you want
<MonkeyDust> !polls| myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zvacet> myhero:  no need to download isos read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu you will download just de not all os
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> why was the package libdigest-sha1-perl removed from precise?
<myhero> i can try some of these but all these can be a pain....keeping in mind that m a learning penguin
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses lightdm without asking.
<gaelfx> gribouille: it's been a very naughty package, so it has to take a timeout
<MonkeyDust> gribouille  did you have a support question?
<myhero> gaelfx/: what do mean by naughty ?
<gaelfx> myhero: just a joke
<myhero> gaelfx: ok
<mohd> Jacta: the error clearly state that the ubuntu version 12.04  is not suppoerted .. click on details for more info , also which virtualbox version you're using. http://screenshotuploader.com/s/01/eTVT04dL
<zvacet> myhero: just copy/paste command and install lubuntu-desktop stick with it for some time and if you don't like it install something else  :)
<gribouille> MonkeyDust, I'm using oneiric right now and I want to install precise, so I need the functionnality of libdigest-sha1-perl
<myhero> zvacet: ok
<Jacta> mohd hmm :/
<MonkeyDust> !find libdigest| gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<zvacet> myhero: advantags of linux you can experiment as far s you want to
<ferni> gribouille: there is libdigest-sha-perl
<gaelfx> gribouille: it's possible that that package's functionality has been replaced by a package of a different name
<mohd> Jacta: i would check the virtualbox version and see if ubuntu 12.04 is supported yet.
<MonkeyDust> gribouille  it's sha, not sha1
<rawprawn> I may have a DNS problem and thought someone here may be able to help.
<SteveBell> hi all. I'm having wifi issues with 12.04 in virtualbox on mac os x. It was working fine. Now I can't seem to get any connection.
<anon> Is there a way to use a sound profile that is not suggested by the Sound Preferences GUI?
<rawprawn> …some programs fail to resolve addresses and others are fine. e.g. mplayer works, but stream ripper returns SR_ERROR_CANT_RESOLVE_HOSTNAME
<rawprawn> any ideas much appreciated!
<mohd> Jacta: i whould also check the iso image md5 hash .
<myhero> zvacet: quantal is the next version or what ?
<gaelfx> myhero: it won't even be in alpha for another few months
<myhero> zvacet: whats the diff in version **.04 and **.10 - meaning updates and fixes like sp1 and sp2 3 4 like in windows or there is major change ?
<myhero> ok
<myhero> when will 12.10 come out n will it also be LTS ?
<gaelfx> myhero: no, it won't
<gribouille> is libdigest-sha-perl a drop-in replacement for libdigest-sha1-perl?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  please, your questions are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaelfx> myhero: 12.04 is so numbered because it was released in 2012 (12) April (04)
<SteveBell> having wifi issues with 12.04 in virtualbox on mac os x. It was working fine. Now I can't seem to get any connection.
<zvacet> myhero: yes,quantal isnext numbers means year and month of release 12.04 april 2012 ans so on
<myhero> gaelfx: no in what context...yea i read that part but any major changes or just upgrades /
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses lightdm without asking.
<zvacet> myhero:  no updates new releases
<SteveBell> not sure what changed. firefox, hothot and updates were working fine. now internet connection is gone.
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mohd> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<libnotify> i have a .exe file which i want to open but its marked as unexecutable. need help opening up the file
<myhero> any major changes in quantal against precise
<libnotify> i just downloaded it
<Shape> Hello, I just burned the ISO file. Is there a way or a program to check if the iso file burned correctly?
<gaelfx> I'm waiting for Randy Rabbit to come out :D
<MonkeyDust> myhero  please type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SteveBell> does anybody have any suggestions on how to fix the wifi issues?
<myhero> monkey: just asking bro....its finished
<qEssence> Any recommended way to remotely connect to ubuntu dektop from windows?
<qEssence> -.-
<gaelfx> Shape: SHA or MD5 sums which are available on the releases page
<gaelfx> qEssence: VNC or SSH
<myhero> last question regarding this - will 12.10 will be LTS or not ?
<Shape> gaelfx: Thanks!
<gaelfx> Shape: no prob
<qEssence> gaelfx: Thanks, but i mean on ubuntu side.
<libnotify> no help here?
<mi3> can anyone suggest an application for lubuntu for startup applications?
<gaelfx> qEssence: those are both on the ubuntu side
<qEssence> gaelfx: im using xdrp right now, but it does not let me to choose the Window Manager.
<mi3> libnotify, ubuntu cannot execute exe files on its own
<rawprawn> I should add I'm on 12.04 LTS
<mohd> libnotify: this is the support channel for help
<qEssence> gaelfx: Sorry, i Mean that Ubuntu is the server.
<MonkeyDust> libnotify  .exe is windows, better ask in ##windows
<Shape> gaelfx: Oh, what I meant was to check if the disk burned correctly. Yknow, in case you forgot to click the "Verify image after burning" button. I checked the MD5 on the ubuntu page and it doesn't tell me much.
<libnotify> yes i am not using a windows machine that is why i asked in here
<mi3> libnotify, if you want to execute .exe files, use wine, if its a game, you can check its status in the wine database
<Igor> привет
<MonkeyDust> libnotify  linux does not use .exe files
<mi3> libnotify, the wine database actually contains both software and games
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<gaelfx> Shape: you need to generate the MD5 of the CD you burned, then compare to the numbers on the ubuntu page, if they're the same, you're golden
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qEssence> Shape: Use WinMD5Sum
<Igor> я так понял что я вошёл?
<Anamika> Hi guys i need a little help
<pogromca> hi can someone help with ubuntu 12.04 dual screen, wrong window focus problem?
<libnotify> MonkeyDust: i am aware of that but i can run windows programs on linux, thank you
<Anamika> Help
<Anamika> Help
<Shape> qEssence: Thanks gaelfx: Thanks both of you!
<Anamika> Help
<FloodBot1> Anamika: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mi3> hahahahaha
<zvacet> !ask | Anamika
<ubottu> Anamika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses lightdm without asking.
<mohd> Anamika: state your issue
<MonkeyDust> libnotify  whodare mi3 says, then it's wine
<Igor> народ ауууу
<fidel_> Igor: this channel is english
<MonkeyDust> what*
<embrik> not able to log in to a clonezilla session. I've used usernam: user and passwd: live. But am refused. Anyone familiar to Clonezilla here?
<MonkeyDust> !ru| Igor
<ubottu> Igor: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fidel_> Igor: consider using the .ru channel or ask inhere - but then in english
<Anamika>  the problem is my connection drops and then it shows no options to connect, untill  i restart
<JActa_> mohd they say that it should work with 12.04 on some forums :\
<Igor> ку
<mi3> MonkeyDust, I did not understand your comment, sir
<libnotify> MonkeyDust: now you know!
<axxon> could a bios setting make modprobe loop, or keep linux from even installing(10.04 works fine, but anything higher loops)
<Shape> qEssence: I can see IMGBurn has a "Verify" option and then I can choose the image. Is that good enough?
<Igor> люди
<libnotify> mi3: he is just a monkey...
<mi3> libnotify, you can use wine to run .exe files under linux
<Anamika> did any body saw ?
<libnotify> thanks mi3
<daneli_> Seems libreoffice doesnt dock unity after fullscreen view
<gaelfx> Shape: should be
<gaelfx> daneli_: come again?
<embrik> does anyone know clonezilla here?
<qEssence> Shape: That will verify that the .iso file has the same MD5 that the recorded CD But, you need to verify also the server-side iso file.
<mohd> JActa_: Good , then check the 12.04 image md5 hash using md5sum , you can find the hashs on the same page yo downloaded the is
<qEssence> Shape: Usually, .iso files gets "corrupted" at downloading.
<mi3> libnotify, dont say like that, he/she is a very helpful person, you should not comment like that, have respect for others who are helpful, they spent their time in helping you, dude
<mohd> !md5sum > JActa_
<ubottu> JActa_, please see my private message
<pogromca> does anybody know why phpstorm on dualscreen nvidia twin view config, shows code completion box on wrong screen?
<Anamika> its too congested
<libnotify> dude i know that..... very aware
<Annu> its too congested
<Shape> qEssence: o_O omg. thanks for letting me know. So the server side iso you mean to check the iso I downloaded by comparing the md5 that my iso has with the md5 on the website. Correct?
 * libnotify is not a newbie in here
<MonkeyDust> ok guys, drop it now
<axxon> could a bios setting make modprobe loop?
<qEssence> Shape: That's right, you need to make sure that your downloaded .iso has the same MD%Sum that the server-stored .Iso.
<mohd> JActa_: the MD5SUM is a text file on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ ..
<rootnoobtux> how can i view my apache webserver's configuration?
<qEssence> Shape: you can get the MD5 of the original one at releases.ubuntu.com
<Drajwer_> anyone knows why this is not recommended to upgrade 10.04 server to 12.04 ? there is only statement out there saying 'It is recommended to wait to 12.04.1 release'
<Drajwer_> I wonder why
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses lightdm without asking.
<mohd> Drajwer_: have you checked the release note on why not !
<Jacta> C:\>md5sum -c ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Jacta> md5sum: ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines
<Jacta> found
<Jacta> mohd - sorry for spamming :P
<pogromca> does anybody see what i am writing??
<Drajwer_> I have so yeah so why not? it is not recommended. Already moved some backup from live system to a VM and trying 'forced' release upgrade and nothing is broken so far
<Shape> qEssence: Thanks! I'm reading the wikipage right now on how to do it!
<mi3> Jacta, dont try to flood, kindly use pastebin.ubuntu.com, ok
<mohd> Jacta: thats alright , next time use pastebin :)
<qEssence> Shape: You're wellcome.
<mohd> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jk4287> hi all, i wonder do you guys know any way to terminate a gnome-session / unity-session from cli?
<idefix> how can it be that a file shows up with ls but not with 'ls filename'?
<idefix> btw the file is blue and bold
<pogromca> fuck
<rootnoobtux> how can i view my apache webserver's configuration?
<amithkk> Hello?
<mi3> !language | pogromca,
<ubottu> pogromca,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mi3> !language | pogromca
<ubottu> pogromca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<amithkk> Antbody want to help with the AskUbuntu OpenWeek speech?
<amithkk> *Anybody
<pogromca>  does anybody know why phpstorm on dualscreen nvidia twin view config, shows code completion box on wrong screen?
<anon> Heyho, anyone got any idea why my "additional drivers" is empty under 12.04 from the start?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> Is it possible to switch off a computer without having to log out each individual?
<ThePendulum> In Ubuntu 12.04
<mi3> ThePendulum, sure, try this "shutdown -h now"
<fidel_> ThePendulum: sudo shutdown -h now
<Dashe> anyone can help me on a direct link display problem ?
<Dashe> i use udlfb modules
<Dashe> they all load okay it seems
<ThePendulum> It's a family laptop, and not everyone is that tech-savy... isn't it possible to configure this?
<Dashe> the monitor turns green and stays that way
<adarax> its hulk
<adarax> :D
<Dashe> it never showed up in monitors applett
<recentlydeceased> hey folks, just tried associating a filetype with a custom app... looks like this is not possible from the "open with" gui anymore.  Anyone shed some light on this?  You can no longer add an app to the list that the system provides.
<axxon> how do i check if my motherboard is compatible with 12.04? i loop on modprobe...
<Christoph_vW> when I try to install qpopper with aptitude I get "No candidate version found for qpopper" - any idea what could be wrong?
<fidel_> recentlydeceased: useding what desktop-env?
<fidel_> *using*
<recentlydeceased> gnome-shell
<Dashe> recentlydeceased: if u use nautilus right click file open with set as default
<mohd> Jacta: which tool did you use for md5sum!
<recentlydeceased> Dashe, lol... yeah, what I'm saying is that you can only choose from a set list
<recentlydeceased> you can no longer add an application manually
<SteveBell> no one knows how to fix wifi issues? maybe virtual box related rather than ubuntu?
<mohd> Jacta: am not sure what that output means ..
<rawprawn> Hi. I've been having problems with logitechmediaserver on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Logs say it cannot resolve addresses, yet dig to the same address is fine. After stream ripper gave an error SR_ERROR_CANT_RESOLVE_HOSTNAME for streams which mplayer is fine with I started to think it's a DNS problem for some apps rather than just a logitechmediaserver problem. Any thoughts on how to test DNS?
<ikonia> rawprawn: using dig tests and proves dns is resolving
<ikonia> rawprawn: check lib resolver with "nslookup"
<rawprawn> ikonia: thanks. nslookup does give an error! says it can't find the domain.
<Dashe> recentlydeceased: sorry if i got you wrong, maybe this might help !http://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog
<rawprawn> ikonia: How should I fix lib resolver?
<zvacet> Christoph_vW:  there is not such package for precise sorry
<recentlydeceased> Dashe, yeah thank you!
<Dashe> recentlydeceased: my pleasure
<zvacet> Christoph_vW: I looked at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<anon> Is there a way to use a sound profile that is not suggested by the Sound Preferences GUI? while there is sound playing, its the front speakers instead of the back speakers that should be used
<cramjam> I am trying to install my wireless device (windows based). I installed the drivers in ndisgtk/ndiswrapper, but it doesn't look like the device is being recognized when I do lsusb. Any ideas?
<ikonia> rawprawn: look at the dns servers you are setup to use
<Christoph_vW> zvacet: but "aptitude show qpopper" displays it version information
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses Unity without asking.
<rawprawn> ikonia: /etc/resolv.conf just points to 127.0.0.1. I'm using DHCP so I'd have thought it would just pick up the DNS servers from the router. resolv.conf also says not to edit by hand. Is there somewhere else I should be looking?
<ikonia> rawprawn: sounds like the new annoying dnsmasq setup
<rawprawn> ikonia: haven't come across that before.
<ikonia> rawprawn: it's new for 12.04, I only read about it a few days ago
<eskizle> hi
<thelodger> Can anyone recommend a tablet pc? I'm tempted to get one
<eskizle> does someone know if there is any IIS server irc ?
<rawprawn> ikonia: I think (not sure) that the problem pre-dated 12.04, but I'll look into dnsmasq.
<hughessd> anyone around? i could use some help after an upgrade....
<hughessd> I keep gettting "The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<droelf> whats better? amd fusion e450 4gb ram, mobility hd 6320, usb3     OR      amd fusion e300, 8gb ram, hd6310, usb2, gigabit lan?
<nicklogo> hi
<droelf> hi
<nicklogo> soo what distro u running?
<droelf> who? me currently sabayon
<nicklogo> kk
<zvacet> nicklogo:  do you have support question?
<nicklogo> ?
<dry_> hi. why ubuntu [11.10] is not compatible with blender [2.58]?
<valeq> help me pls with ubuntu sound troubleshooting
<nicklogo> lol
<valeq> ubuntu 12.04
<valeq> :)
<xZwhite> does someone know if there is any IIS server irc ?
<ikonia> xZwhite: what ?
<zvacet> nicklogo: this is ubuntu support chanell so your question is pointless
<nicklogo> hmm what type of problem no sound stuttering sound what?
<rawprawn> ikonia: I just realised I messed up: I copied a url not just a domain name to the command line. dig was happy with the url, nslookup wasn't. When I just used the domain name, both worked ok, so it looks like it isn't an nslookup problem after all.
<droelf> i want to buy a netbook but i cant decide between 4gb ram and usb3 or 8gb ram
<xZwhite> i 'm looking for the IIS irc
<ikonia> rawprawn: great news
<ikonia> xZwhite: visit freenode.net for a list of channels/how to find them
<nicklogo> im on a netbook lol
<droelf> valeq, whats up?
<xZwhite> is there any?
<muelli> xZwhite: do you mean "iirsi"?
<muelli> woops, I meant "irssi"
<xZwhite> muelli, IIS   IRC channel
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses Unity without asking.
<rawprawn> ikonia: still a bit mysterious as to why streamripper and logitechmediaserver are unable to resolve addresses
<ikonia> rawprawn: I wonder if it's how they interface with the resolver, since it's changed in 12.04, they call they make may no longer function (just a high level suggestion without much thought)
<hughessd> i am trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, but after the reboot, the root partition isn't being mounted. can anyone shed some light on a possible solution?
<nicklogo> ugh
<keantoken> I can't install wine1.4
<rawprawn> ikonia: appreciated anyway :)
<nicklogo> u like unity :/
<keantoken> I added the wine repo but it doesn't show up.
<valeq> droelf, after core update, sound go off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/992932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992932 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[EasyNote NX69HR, Intel CougarPoint HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<nicklogo> ughh does anyone here like unity?
 * tarzeau not
<droelf> nick: no
<ur5us> nicklogo: yap, I do
<nicklogo> ....
<ikonia> nicklogo: what does that matter ?
<valeq> i like unity ^^
<ikonia> nicklogo: you're in a support channel, do you need help with something yes/no ?
<valeq> its so cute
<valeq> help pls no sound after core update ubuntu 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/992932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992932 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[EasyNote NX69HR, Intel CougarPoint HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] No sound at all" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> valeq: what does the bug say ? is there a fix ?
<khildin> nicklogo: what use it it to know that x% does like unity and 100-x% doesn't?
<valeq> no ^(
<keantoken> I tried updating wine but it says it's still 1.3.8
<hughessd> i've tried to edit the fstab and also force a fsck but that didn't work....
<ikonia> valeq: may not be a fix yet
<ubuntu_> siemaa jest tu jakis polak ?
<ikonia> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ubuntu_> hey ;)
<qEssence> Does anyone knows how to use gnome-shell in a xdrp remote desktop from Windows? It automattically uses Unity without asking.
<valeq> ikonia, how to fix "
<valeq> affects:	 ubuntu → alsa-driver (Ubuntu)
<valeq> "
<keantoken> how do I update to wine1.4???
<ikonia> valeq: may not be a fix yet
<valeq> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valeq> how to send messages on #ubuntu-ru, bot say me #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<ChesterX> hey everyone, I installed the pinyin input method and am therefore using ibus input. However, now I can not - when writing "normal" - use special symbols like: ^, ´, `, and so on. Does anyone know why, or how to solve this issue? thanks :-)
<nicklogo> ughhh my ubuntu 10.4 keeps freezing
<bluesmurf> got a problem with cups-pdf in 12.04: when printing to PDF printer, fonts don't seem to get included, and I get a "raster" version, with ragged edges, printing to a file, however, works as expected
<nicklogo> sorry 10.4
<mohd> valeq: you must use a registred nick to send to that channel .. so register your nick , identify it then you can write to the channel.
<L3onoV> nicklogo: i have same problem with 12.04
<nicklogo> freezing?
<L3onoV> yes
<nicklogo> same but 10.4 and i have sound errors (stuttering sound)
<mohd> valeq: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup , for more assistance /join #freenode .
<bluesmurf> nicklogo: you running an nvida card?
<L3onoV> nicklogo: with 12.04 nothing like that, simple freez and i have to power down my laptop
<L3onoV> music keeps playing
<bluesmurf> L3onoV: have you tried just killing X rather than power off?
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: the only thing that is working in that moment is mouse, everything else is stuck
<fairuz__> Hi, when I connect my UART USB cable, the PC doesn't create the /dev/ttyUSB*. But lsusb shows that it detects the UART USB. I don't have this problem on Ubuntu 11.04, this is on Ubuntu 8.04. (Just assume I can't upgrade the Ubuntu dist).
<bluesmurf> can you open a "virtual terminal" eg CTRL-ALT F1, and log in in text mode?
<fairuz__> I've take a look at dmesg when I reconnect the UART USB cable. I got usb 3-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 21. configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice.
<bluesmurf> L2onoV: can you open a "virtual terminal" eg CTRL-ALT F1, and log in in text mode?
<valeq> mohd, ty
<bluesmurf> sorry, L3onoV: can you open a "virtual terminal" eg CTRL-ALT F1, and log in in text mode?
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: noper
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: nothing is responding
<PocketIRC> #ubuntu-vn
<bluesmurf> L3onoV, did you activate the CTRL-ALT-BACK to kill the X server?
<ikonia> !bugs > Shape
<ubottu> Shape, please see my private message
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: yes, i tried that and nothing, no response
<ubud> help after install 12.04 no sound
<mohd> valeq: yw
<bluesmurf> L3onoV: sorry, then, out of ideas
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: thank you for the effort ;)
<bluesmurf> L3onoV: you have to remember to activate CTRL-ALT-BACK, it seems to be inactive by default .. go to system config, keyboard, options, sequence to kill X-server
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: one moment pls
<ubud> I install ubuntu 12.04 on all 3 different computer, all with no sound, can someone help
<bluesmurf> L3onoV; I've had occasional hangs on an nvidica card (Go 7300 - which is blacklisted), killing X, did seem to solve my freezes
<PocketIRC> did it have sound when run in lived CD?
<PocketIRC> should use lived CD to test compatibility 1st
<ubud> 11.10 no problem with sound except 12.04
<PocketIRC> so just bring sound module you used in 11 to 12 :D
<PocketIRC> ALSA for ex.
<Vuth> what ios linux mint room called?
<Pici> !mintsupport | Vuth
<ubottu> Vuth: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Vuth> thnx u
<PocketIRC> btw, what is yr sound card branch?
<bluesmurf> bump: got a problem with cups-pdf in 12.04: when printing to PDF printer, fonts don't seem to get included, and I get a "raster" version, with ragged edges; printing to a file, however, works as expected. Same problem on two installs. Can anyone help?
<z3bra> Hi all ! I'm searching a command-line file uploader. Does something like this exists under ubuntu please ?
<PocketIRC> midnightmagic, plz do not join anymore! you've flooded enough.
<fidel_> z3bra: uploader using what tech?
<|Pasha> deluser gokhan
<PocketIRC> yes, if you use ssh ;)
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: my keyboard shortcuts don't have shortcut to kill X. should i add it myself?
<z3bra> fidel_: something like ompload under Archlinux
<z3bra> In order to share an archive on the net, like mediafire
<fidel_> i dont know ompload z3bra - i was basically wondering if you want to transfer files via scp, ftp or whatever else - not a similar package in another distri ;)
<Vuth> anyone know how to change networks on chatzilla?
<bluesmurf> L3onoV: probably my bad, sorry: config, keyboard layout (the one at the top frame, icon is three keys), then options (button at bottom right), then sequence of keys to kill X server is somewhere in the middle
<Slartibart> How do I check which(if) dns servers a dhcp network interface has received?
<Oli747> cd /join #gtk+
<keantoken> I keep installing wine1.4 but "wine --version" always tells my it's 1.38
<bluesmurf> Slartibart: did you tried conexion info on the network menu icon?
<billybigrigger> keantoken it could just be a metapackage
<z3bra> fidel_: Oh sorry, not it's not a protocol like scp somethin else. ompload is a command line program that allow file uploading on a website, it return an URL where the file can be uploaded
<vega-> keantoken: you have both installed?
<vega-> keantoken: use update-alternatives --config wine or something like that
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: great, found it and enabled it
<L3onoV> bluesmurf: thnx again
<Slartibart> bluesmurf: Good point! But right now I don't have a top panel(trying to config cairodock..), so a terminal way of doing this would be really handy.
<keantoken> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for wine.
<_255> Hello folks!
<elspuddy> should i wait longer to update to 12.04 ?
<fidel_> elspuddy: only yourself can answer that question fully - as we dont know your situation/skill-level,setup etc
<bluesmurf> L3onoV: that's ok, if it freezes again, you can try killing the X server, probably not good enough and still harsh, but less than pulling the plug ;)
<fidel_> elspuddy: most likely you should do backup your files - run the update and with some small luck end without issues-  if that helps
<vega-> keantoken: well the whole package doesn't contain a "wine" command so you need to figure out what commands you need to use
<_255> I have a AMD processor machine and I was trying to install Ubuntu but got some issues. I was trying to find a Ubuntu AMD version for download but I read somewhere Intel/AMD processor has same installer. Is it true?
<elspuddy> fidel_, it dose a bit :)
<vega-> keantoken: i don't know how to use wine but there is not "wine" command in wine1.4 package (see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/wine1.4/filelist)
 * elspuddy goes to do the update
<Pici> _255: The 64bit installer is called AMD64 because it is AMD's specification. You can use it on any 64bit processor (barring intel itanium, but if you have that you should know what to do)
<bluesmurf> Slartibart: looking if ifconfig does the trick, no luck so far
<_255> Pici, I am not sure which AMD processor this machine has but it's a quite old one. And I would prefer to install a 32bit OS version.
<keantoken> On my other computer, "wine --version" returns wine1.4
<keantoken> On this computer, I've installed wine1.4 but it keeps saying it's wine1.38
<Pici> _255: Then just use the i386/32bit installer.
<Slartibart> bluesmurf: No luck for me there either :-[. Thanks for trying though..
<mukwenhac> hi guys, i've been running on Linux 10.04 LTS now that there's a new 12.04 which is a LTS I wish to migrate, is there an easy to follow way to do this?
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mukwenhac> thanks IdleOne!
<L3onoV_> mukwenhac: i used on 11.10 "update-manager -f
<L3onoV_> "update-manager -d" command
<mukwenhac> does it take long?
<mukwenhac> would I need to have a fast internet connection, an images file of the os??
<mukwenhac> *image
<L3onoV> mukwenhac: fast internet connection is a must if upgrade like that
<hughessd> mukwenhac: be careful, i just did that and now the root partition sin't being recognized
<mukwenhac> i can't bet on my connection right now :)
<mukwenhac> oh that's not nice hughessd
<gaelfx> L3onoV: that only works from 11.10 for right now. From 10.04 must wait for 12.04.1, which will come in around a month or two (I guess)
<mukwenhac> gaelfx, 12.04 in a month or two?
<mukwenhac> how would it still be 12.04?
<Pici> gaelfx: you can choose to use do-release-upgrade -d if you really really want to upgrade to 12.04.
<L3onoV> gaelfx: new info to me, tnx.
<gaelfx> Pici: good advice for mukwenhac
<gaelfx> ;)
<hughessd> mukwenhac: yeah, not nice. but i've got a weird set up, so it prob won't happen to you
<fidel_> i just upgraded 2x 10.04 lts headless servers to 12.04 - before i noticed that 12.04.1 hint as well. to sum it up: upgrade worked flawless on both boxes
<izik> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 and when I connect to my work vpn (pptp) I have access to the work network, but not to the internet, as soon as I disconnect I get back the connection into the internet, how can I make them both work togather?
<gaelfx> mukwenhac: because even though it's been released, there are still kinks to iron out, so it's safer to wait a little while
<keantoken> This is what happened when I tried installing wine1.5 instead
<keantoken> http://pastebin.com/Q1XyiGA6
<mukwenhac> alright, I think I will have to look for some fast connection then upgrade midnight
<sabrehagen> Hi, where is the Ubuntu equivalent of Windows' Program Files folder?
<mukwenhac> thank you guys! I just feel like i've missed out a bit, i want to be cutting edge so yer, i gotta get 12.04 NOW!!
<L3onoV> mukwenhac: i agree with gaelfx
<fidel_> mukwenhac: do backup your important things before  to avoid issues as always ;)
<keantoken> try /usr/bin
<Chung_Nguyen-Le> Hi
<sabrehagen> keantoken: thanks
<Pici> sabrehagen: There is no such thing. Programs and libraries and such are installed across the filesystem.
<sabrehagen> Pici: is there an organisational convention?
<Chingy> Hiya
<Chingy> am I in the right place to get help and support with ubuntu?
<Pici> sabrehagen: see the 'hier' manpage.
<mukwenhac> im starting to have second thoughts :'( ... how will know when it's "safe" the way you folks are putting it?
<sabrehagen> Pici: i just downloaded vuze, and the documentation says to run it from the folder. i don't want to leave a program just sitting in my downloads folder.
<mohd> Chingy: Yes you are
<Chingy> thanks mohd
<Chingy> :)
<Chingy> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a 'linpus' machine but am REALLY struggling
<Chingy> im confused as to how to create a bootable usb
<Chingy> do i use a windows machine and create a windows usb installer?
<Chingy> or do i have do via the linpus machine?
<starlocke> i dislike how it wasn't easy to find out how to use the HUD feature...
<Pici> sabrehagen: The convention would be to put it in /opt/ and then create a symlink for the executable in /usr/local/bin/
<PsynoKhi0> Chingy: you can use both
<Chingy> thanks
<starlocke> that said... where is it documented that the HUD is activated using the ALT key?
<Chingy> i used smething called linuxlive?
<Chingy> and followed the instructions on there to install
<PsynoKhi0> Chingy: for windows there is  program called Linux Live Creator (LiLi), works nicely
<mohd> there is also Unetbootin , or use dd
<_255> Pici, ok, thank you.
<sabrehagen> Pici: thanks!
<PsynoKhi0> Chingy: is your Linpus machine an early Acer Aspire One?
<Chingy> the I'll find out :)
<PsynoKhi0> (I think it was linpus on those)
<PsynoKhi0> Chingy: they had a special kind of "harddrive" (early generation SSD to be exact), if it's one of those, you might want to look up info on how to get the most out of those
<mohd> check the iso image md5 before burning to the usb. the hashs are in a text file in the releases.ubuntu.com page
<Chingy> its a Linpus Linux X Window
<mohd> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Chingy> intel atom D525
<gringoir1> Heya, quick question. I'm installing qxkb, I'm supposed to run qmake but I just see the help
<Bauldrick> by any chance, would anyone know what ports  to open (inward I guess) in order for minidlna to work  in ufw?- tiried 1900 udp, minidlna is seen by device, but won't connect
<gring0ire> How can I 'point' it at the current dir? I tried qmake ., no luck
<Bauldrick> would netcat detect whats trying to connect? port wise?
<keantoken> This is totally wrong. Synaptic says wine1.5 is installed and yet "wine --version" returns "wine-1.3.8-258-g2390681"
<MonkeyDust> keantoken  and it says 1.4 here
<Pici> MonkeyDust: Perhaps there is an alternatives entry for wine?
<myhero> my oneiric iso is lost....can its iso be made from oneiric live usb ?
<keantoken> No matter what I do, the installed version of WINE doesn't change. I've tried installing wine1.4, then uninstalling all wines, then installing wine1.5, but nothing worked, it always stayed at wine1.3.8
<keantoken> No matter what.
<myhero> whats wine ?
<Bauldrick> did you purge it keantoken?
<Bronze> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<fidel_> keantoken: sure you are using the right method to check the wine-version?
<Chingy> hiya
<Bronze> myhero: its a package that lets you run windows binaries under Linux
<keantoken> How could I use the wrong way?
<keantoken> Is there even a wrong way?
<Chingy> so I've created the usb with linuxlive
<keantoken> It work right on my other computer.
<MonkeyDust> keantoken type apt-cache policy wine
<fidel_> keantoken: lemme rephrase: how are you checking the version?
<elkng> "Wine Is Not an Emulator", what is it ?
<keantoken> On my other computer "wine --version" returns wine1.4 like it should.
<intore> hi, i can't add a network printer. am using 11.10 and after clicking add printer it close the window.
<Chingy> and plugged it into the machine and booted (sometimes with and sometimes without f12) but its not starting up
<Chingy> any thoughts on what i could do?
<myhero> bronze: gud....can u tell more about it ? i wanna run many windows appps in linux...!!\
<Bronze> see winehq.org
<Pici> !wine | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Bronze> myhero: note that it only works for a subset of win-apps
<fidel_> keantoken: and what version is offered according to apt's policy?
<keantoken> Here is what the terminal says. http://pastebin.com/N7XhWGJy
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi, why the main toolbar of nautilus in Gnome-Classic 12.04 is so different than the main toolbar of nautilus 10.04? It lacks lots of functionalities :(
<shape> To report a bug for Xubuntu, is there a special section in Launchpad.net? Or can I report it in the Ubuntu section?
<keantoken> But winecfg is obviously still the 1.3.8 version and the audio panel is still the same.
<elkng> WINE not entirely emulator but its an emulation layer
<jrib> keantoken: Installed: (none)
<fidel_> shape: maybe ask in #launchpad
<keantoken> Okay but then why does "wine --version" even work at all if it's not installed?
<fidel_> keantoken: install it via apt - and then re-run the policy cmd & your --version way
<jrib> keantoken: my guess is you installed it without using apt, probably compiled it yourelf.  What does this return: which wine
<gring0ire> nevermind solved. :P  setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<rabbi1> is there any need for a backup during 11.10 to 12.04 and 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade ?
<llutz> keantoken: "apt-cache policy wine1.4"
<keantoken> I installed with with Synaptic!
<keantoken> /usr/local/bin/wine
<jrib> keantoken: dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/wine
<Chingy> is there a more beginner suited channel i should be on?
<jrib> Chingy: this one is appropriate for all levels
<Chingy> ah ok
<Chingy> feeling well out of my depth
<Chingy> lol
<keantoken> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/wine.
<myhero> how to make iso out of oneiric live usb....my oneiric setup iso is lost ?
<jrib> keantoken: case closed
<Chingy> so I've got this right
<Chingy> if i use a windows machine with linuxliveusb
<Chingy> and downloaded ubuntu
<Chingy> onto that usb
<keantoken> how do I install the right version of wine?
<llutz> !enter | Chingy
<ubottu> Chingy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> keantoken: get rid of the one you manually installed, then install what you want through apt
<Chingy> i should be able to plugin and have it install on a linpus
<Chingy> oh ok sorry
<PsynoKhi0> keantoken: what are you trying to achieve?
<Lil> *yawn*
<keantoken> My wine version stays stuck at 1.3.8 no matter what I do.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> isn't there any freenode channel for the gnome-classic interface?
<keantoken> Installing other wines does nothing.
<rabbi1> is there any need for a backup during 11.10 to 12.04 and 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade ?
<jrib> keantoken: because you aren't removing the version you manually installed to /usr/local/
<keantoken> Sorry if I'm dense. How do I get rid of it?
<Lil> 10.04 should be supported, i dont wanna upgrade my laptop :/
<Lil> lol
<jrib> rabbi1: no, only if you care about your files
<PsynoKhi0> Lil: 1 more year of support to go :P
<jrib> rabbi1: i.e. you should have backups anyway
<L3onoV> rabbi1: backup is always a good thing to do before upgrade.
<Chingy> is there a way of installing an unbuntu from the usb?
<Lil> I got a popup yesterday saying its no longer supported? When the upgrade dialog came up.
<PsynoKhi0> Lil: it is, I think it tells you that a new Long Term Support version is available, that's all
<mohd> Gosset_Inofensiu: you can search for channel using the bot alis .. for example /msg alis list *gnome-classic* .. for more info about alis see /msg alis list help
<rabbi1> i have dual partition, 1 ubuntu and 1 windows, i don't mind taking a backup but, i am worried if the installation screws up :(
<Lil> ah, ty
<L3tops> Chingy: you can also check out #ubuntu-beginners
<barnabas02> It will not
<barnabas02> If you choose automatic
<rabbi1> its more than 200 GB of data i have to back it and then re copy to HDD :(
<jrib> keantoken: I don't know how you installed it.
<jrib> !who | keantoken
<ubottu> keantoken: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<L3tops> !usb | Chingy
<ubottu> Chingy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PsynoKhi0> Lil: every 2 years there is a new LTS, and an LTS version is configured by default to only prompt for releae upgrades when another LTS comes around
<Chingy> thanks l3tops im there
<jrib> rabbi1: you should have backups if you care about your data.  You'll realize this one day (too late)
<rabbi1> better choice is to leave 10.04 as it is and then upgrade 11.10 only :D
<pengw> hi all
<pengw> one question
<fidel_> !ask > pengw
<ubottu> pengw, please see my private message
<keantoken> sorry.
<Lil> PsynoKhi0; thanks for the info, i wasn't totally sure. don't know why i dont wanna upgrade, just not too big on the new interface
<keantoken> jrib: I never installed wine in any strange way.
<jrib> keantoken: you had to have
<pengw> i want to run a app from terminal for example geany and i do not want that the terminal do not haling for that app
<pengw> how can i do that
<jrib> keantoken: packages from ubuntu will never touch /usr/local/
<keantoken> jrib: what other ways could I have used?
<jrib> keantoken: you could have compiled it
<keantoken> Maybe I did, to get the pulseaudio patch.
<jrib> keantoken: maybe
<pengw> ok i found it by myself geany& will achieve that
<keantoken> jrib: it seems no one has a real solution: http://superuser.com/questions/295492/alternate-wine-install-needs-deletion
<s0102469> how can i make nautilus hide files starting with '~$'
<T|ASK> Hi, I had a problem with upgrading my system. Now I can't upgrade because Ubuntu thinks it's already 12.04, but it's still old software installed
<T|ASK> How can I revert these changes?
<jrib> keantoken: I'm not sure what you mean.  You simply have to remove your manual installation of wine.
<fidel_> T|ASK: what is the output of: cat /etc/lsb-release ?
<fidel_> does it reports 12.04?
<fidel_> did you ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade afterwards
<fidel_> still not up2date
<jrib> keantoken: this means you should read the documentation for wine that you used to install it and hope that it has uninstall instructions.  If not you can try, make uninstall (assuming you used make install to install it) and if that doesn't work then you must manually delete the files you installed
<keantoken> jrib: can you please tell me how to do that?
<T|ASK> fidel_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/962290/
<nick_opencv> I am sorry, but on which channel could I get help about a prerequisite problem with opencv (I have lubuntu 12.04 installed)
<fidel_> T|ASK: i dont see 12.04 mentioned there
<captine> hi there.  how do i make application windows etc use less screen realistate?  1366x768 is max resolution on my laptop, and am really regretting it.. everything looks so big
<T|ASK> fidel_: yes, but 'sido apt-get dist-upgrade' doesn't work
<FloridaGuy> ubuntu 12.04 Can't find user accounts for gnome so i can add my self to vbox users
<jrib> keantoken: here: http://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/installing-wine-source#UNINSTALLING-WINE-SOURCE
<a_b0y> how do i check the hard drive for bad sectors and stuff?
<ThePendulum> captine: Just make them smaller, or put them on another workspace?
<Sidewinder> !distupgrade | T|ASK
<ubottu> T|ASK: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<T|ASK> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Klexss> try to get update and upgrade again
<nick_opencv> I am sorry, but on which channel could I get help about a prerequisite problem with opencv? (I have lubuntu 12.04 installed)
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, Hope that helps. :-)
<captine> ThePendulum, when you say make them smaller, are you referring to font sizes etc?  that is what i am trying to change
<mietek> I have an issue with keyboard shortcuts in 12.04.  First, the Keyboard Shortcuts control panel has entries for "Switch windows of an application", "Switch windows directly", "Switch windows of an app directly" which appear to be non-functional, in addition to being confusingly named.
<ThePendulum> captine: If you have no trouble reading a small font, you could try that indeed
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, Kind of a misnomer, I know.
<mietek> The actual shortcut for switching app windows appears to be hardcoded to keycode 49
<mietek> And it doesn't seem to be exposed in the UI
<mietek> Please tell me I'm wrong.
<z3bra> Hi all ! does someone know the ppa to install gnome-shell-extensions on 12.04 please ?
<mietek> "Hitting this combo when you're already focused on an application will automatically switch only between the windows for that application. The ` key on US layouts, but Unity will use whichever key is above your Tab key."
<mietek> *sigh*
<captine> ThePendulum, made all fonts 8 in myunity.  will see if i survive :)
<aombk> hi. can anyone help me make ubuntu boot without a gui?
<jrib> !text | aombk
<ubottu> aombk: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ThePendulum> captine: I'm glad I have two 1920x1080 screens for main use. I had to use a similar laptop on a holiday... I feel sorry for you.
<mohd> z3bra: Does one really need a ppa for that !
<ThePendulum> captine: Make sure you utilize the available workspaces
<joseph_> Who was helping me the other day with my nvidia card? I got it to the shell prompt with internet enabled.
<captine> ThePendulum, thanks.  i am regretting it, but hey, it was cheap and i wanted an ubuntu only machine... my wife has taken over my macbook, and the work laptop is "not allowed" any personal things on it...
<z3bra> mohd: What do you mean ?
<captine> might need to get an external monitor for it
<Hyeon> hmm...hmm...hmm,,
<Vuth> which way should I install Ubuntu? with the windows installer or the ISO and partition way?
<captine> ThePendulum, i am still getting used to the  workspaces concept.  still used to windows 7 1 workspace...
<keantoken> jrib: thank you for your incredible patience. I found it after much suspense and deleted the subordinate beast.
<jrib> keantoken: great, glad you figured it out :)
<ThePendulum> captine: It's indeed a matter of getting used to. They are a great solution for me at least.
<keantoken> jrib: now to shred the directory from my life completely.
<ThePendulum> captine: Regular stuff on the first one, web dev stuff on the second one, graphical stuff on the 3th one, and media on the 4th one
<mohd> z3bra: i was just asking .. i use https://extensions.gnome.org/
<a_b0y> i spent a whole lot more time troubling shooting linux in the past 2 months to get things working, then i would spend on a windows O/S over the course of a year
<joseph_> can anybody help me with some commands on installing nvidia drivers? The machine won't boot, it's just a blank screen. kubuntu 12.04
<a_b0y> and things are still not working properly
<joseph_> it's in recovery mode now at the root shell prompt
<keantoken> joseph: if you can get to root prompt, try using the sgfxi script. it works for me.
<shomon> hi, how do I connect a network printer to ubuntu? it's giving me an impressive list of drivers.. no idea which one
<z3bra> Mmmmh... mohd I don't see any extension with 12.04, is that normal ?
<edwinkcw> halo, I wonder if there is any good mysql brower other than phpmyadmin and mysql workbench
<mohd> a_b0y: state your issue if its releated to Ubuntu , and you are running GNU/Linux .. Linux is just the kernel :)
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, hey
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: Hey there!
<shomon> yeah I used to use a few... hmm just a sec edwinkcw - there are some that work for multiplem dbs
<T|ASK> Sidewinder: I tried both ways to upgrade, no chance system is 'new'... :(
<captine> ThePendulum, thanks for the suggestion.  next question is, my cpu is sitting at 10% when idle.  am on an i7 quad, so would think that skype and xchat wouldnt use so much cpu.  fan is running non-stop.  using 12.04
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: Did you manage to get Ubuntu working?
<neyder> hi there, how can I print the ubuntu desktop help ? some like ocnvert pages from yelp
<nishttal2> ThePendulum, saw your reply.. its only $150 rt?
<mohd> z3bra: i guess it's not .. i did not upgrade to 12.04 yet
<captine> any ideas
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: Woosh, wrong mention
<ThePendulum> nishttal2: What do you mean by 'rt'?
<shomon> ah no, no idea, I uninstalled it edwinkcw - but check out synaptic and search in there for database clients or mysql clients
<edwinkcw> shomon: I found some but not user friendly as sequel pro
<mohd> z3bra: did install gnome-tweak-tool from a ppa !
<T|ASK> The updatemanger still doesn't brings up the upgrade button
<edwinkcw> shomon: do you mean mysql-query-browser?
<himcesjf> Hello! When I run -- $ sudo dpkg --configure -a , I get error as -dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0175' near line 0:  newline in field name `#padding'. -- I tried running <sudo dpkg --clear-avail> as suggested in askubuntu and linked here but still the same error. What is the error about and how can I debug it?
<shomon> no edwinkcw - never been enough for me
<z3bra> mohd: No need for ppa for gnome-tweak-tools ;)
<z3bra> mohd: Or i just don't remember adding one ^^
<impaktor> If I just dd the ubuntu12.04.iso to my USB drive will it work as a boot device?
<Vuth> is WUBI a good way to install Ubuntu along with windows 7? someone told me WUBI never worked right before 1204 was released
<edwinkcw> shomon: ok, let me find
<shomon> also you can ask in #mysql I guess
<shomon> but tread softly, they may eat newbies
<T|ASK> Is there a way to reset the package database?
<Vuth> impaktor yes BUT you have to make the USB a startup usb
<T|ASK> I think something went wrong here
<edwinkcw> shomon: ok thanks
<T|ASK> I can't upgrade my system :(
<impaktor> Vuth: so the files for that aren't included in the iso?
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, In update manager, did you look under "Settings"? There is a place there to 'tick' distribution upgrades, I think..
<rakholl> hello, I have a problem with manually controlling my ATI radeon x1950 series fan speed in Ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<Vuth> nope
<mohd> z3bra: right .
<impaktor> ok
<jhuyett> Hello all. So I'm setting up RAID on an existing 12.04 install .... Got to the point of copying all data from current to new drive. Have questions regarding changing grub2.
<Vuth> its easy to do my friend i cant remeber the program i used
<Vuth> i think u can use the same program to burn ISO to CD/DVD
<edwinkcw> Hello all, is it a good time to upgrade to 12.04? I am using 10.04 for a long time. However, some ppl told me that it has problem when shutdown the computer
<z3bra> mohd: Well, I'll search further on gnome extension with 12.04
<nojhan> I've edited a section of my "/usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fr" file, but I cannot load it with "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr -variant bepo"… setxkbmap does not return an error, but the new mapping is not available. What am I missing?
<T|ASK> Sidewinder: yees, I did...
<neyder> hi there, how can I print the ubuntu desktop help? something like convert to pdf from yelp pages
<impaktor> Vuth: yeah, I know about unetbootin, I just prefer using dd, when possible. Don't like installing a bunch of software.
<jhuyett> instructions just point to "please refer to ... " the grub wiki. talking about insmod ... do I chown into the new install and run these commands ?
<mohd> z3bra: i was just doing the exact same thing :)
<Vuth> what is DD
<fidel_> Vuth: dd is a command
<Sidewinder> edwinkcw, I use 10.04 as well. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Seriously, you might want to wait for 12.
<fidel_> see man dd
<Sidewinder> 12.04.01 to come out
<Vuth> go here  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<T|ASK> sideone: I also had the upgrade button once, and I pressed it, but interrupted the download process, because I was online with 3G
<Vuth> i suck at using DD, commands
<impaktor> Vuth: it's build into every Unix system "sudo dd of=/dev/sdb if=file.iso"
<Vuth> im more of a GUI installing guy
<T|ASK> Sidewinder: since then I can't upgrade anymore
<edwinkcw> Sidewinder: ok, just wonder if I can adopt to use unity
<tbrown> I have something to say is 12.04 still in the beta stage or it a regular one know...
<fidel_> edwinkcw: if its just for testing issues - consider using a vm
<T|ASK> Sidewinder: I also had the upgrade button once, and I pressed it, but interrupted the download process, because I was online with 3G
<Vuth> i burn all my Linux os onto a mini-dvdrw
<fidel_> edwinkcw: while you can upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 already its recommended to wait for 12.04.1
<z3bra> mohd: seems to works ...
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, That's weird. There is a cli command but I for get what the exact syntax is. You could always back-up your /home, and then fresh install 12.04.
<z3bra> Will look for install tonight
<edwinkcw> fidel_: ok, thanks for your recommendation
<mohd> z3bra: Good to know :)
<impaktor> fidel_, Sidewinder when will it be out? hours, days, weeks?
<T|ASK> Sidewinder: Yes, I fear, I have to do this as last option
<edwinkcw> btw, do you guys know when 12.04.1 release?
<tbrown> fidel_: is ubuntu 12.04 still in the beta stage
<fidel_> no
<tbrown> Thanks
<n0x> hi, I'm using synapse.. I put it in startup applications and every time when computer starts synapse opens up like it should, but I want it to open in background without showing.. anybody know a command for that?
<mohd> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<fidel_> impaktor: no idea - havent searched myself so far
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, If you interrupted a dist. upgrade, there's your answer (bad!); you'll probably need to fresh install. :-( Just back up your /home first..
<Sidewinder> impaktor, edwinkcw I'm not sure; sorry. :(
<L3tops> Sidewinder: T|ASK if you interrupted while it was just downloading packages you should be fine
<footvilla> hey guys having an issue, my ubuntu server is wedging crash every 15 min or so, everything becomes non writeable, or non accessable, a reboot fixes the issue, for a limited time
<tbrown> Have to go to school Talk to you Guys Later
 * Sidewinder Gracefully steps aside to let L3tops solve the problem.. ;-)
<T|ASK> Sidewinder: It was just downloading, so normaly this shouldn't make any problems. But I fear something went wrong..
<joseph_> ok, I google that ceni_2.23_all.deb but can't find it anywhere for a download unless I sign up
<L3tops> footvilla: you will probably want to boot to a live cd and run fsck -f /dev/sdXY where X is your drive and Y the partition.
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, I agree. :(
<joseph_> All I need is a driver so my Linux will boot
<T|ASK> I just thought maybe its possible to rebuild the packages dependencies cache with apt-get
<L3tops> T|ASK: please re-explain the problem you are having?
<ubuntu_> i just joined
<T|ASK> L3tops: I interrupted a upgrade process in the update manager because I was connected with 3G and downloading was way too slow
<L3tops> got that
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: if you interrupted an apt-get upgrade you can try to recover using dpkg --configure -a , your mileage may vary though. Be sure to BACK UP first in any case, just to be on the safe side
<footvilla> how would i go about running fsck -f when i have fake raid setup
<footvilla> fake raid 0 over two 128 gig ssd
<CAZ_au> Is it normal for 'APT-GET Update' to download 12MB every time? it seems like it dosnt cache but re-download the entire list new each time. So is it normal? its just kind of annoying with my internet.
<mohd> z3bra: looks like all you need is the gnome-shell and gnome-shell-common packages to be installed , then unable / disable extentions from https://extensions.gnome.org/
<bluesmurf> T|ASK: also, command line for release upgrade is do-release-upgrade, haven't tried it, though - I did a full backup and reinstall
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: no, sorry had no effect :(
<alankila> CAZ_au: I think downloading the package list is the way it finds out if there are updates
<L3tops> footvilla: well... that's a bit different... I don't know if you can...
<L3tops> T|ASK: I am still not seeing a problem listed, just that you interrupted a dist-upgrade
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: ok, I try that now
<L3tops> T|ASK: what isn't working?
<a_b0y> okay, here is a weird problem that someone smart may be able to answer, ubuntu won't load from hdd unless the livecd is connected to the computer, then it loads directly to the o/s on the hdd and not the livecd
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: AFAIK, dpkg --configure -a tries to "configure" any "half-installed" packages, so "no effect" may just mean you stopped the download before any installation was attempted
<bluesmurf> T|AsK: no way to know for sure, though
<T|ASK> L3tops: Now I can check in upgrade manager but It says my system is upgraded
<normatif> CAZ_au: did you set mirrors as your main server in SW Sources?
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: you can try to do an apt-get update, to refresh package list of your _current_ release, and see if any problems pop up; if so, attempt apt-get check
<T|ASK> L3tops: so I can't upgrade because apt seams to think I already have all packes of 12.04... but don't because I couldn't even download anything via 3G
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: but in any case, back up, back up, back up. Better safe than sorry
<a_b0y> how to make ubuntu boot directly from the o/s on the hdd without the live cd being connected? and how do i boot into the live cd when the live cd is the first boot priority?
<|Pasha> how can i link to directories to each other ( /home/user/uploads to /etc/uploads )
<T|ASK> 40 packages are going to be removed. 349 new packages are going to be
<T|ASK> installed. 2658 packages are going to be upgraded.
<|Pasha> how can i link two directories to each other ( /home/user/uploads to /etc/uploads )
<T|ASK> ^that looks way better
<Xeneth> What config file starts services on boot?
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: that sounds like a full fledged new release
<|Pasha> I want them to be same folder
<L3tops> T|ASK: can I see your sources.list
<IPDude> has anyone ever installed and used a VPN server on ubuntu server 11.10?
<normatif> |Pasha: man ln
<T|ASK> The 'do-release-upgrade' seams to be upgrading in another way than the update manager .)
<footvilla> is there a ubuntu channel deticated for backup and recovery?
<|Pasha> normatif: thanks
<L3tops> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin, or if you have pastebinit installed pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<joseph_> Please somebody help me, the commands I'm finding in google and forums are just returning in error on my PC. nvidia-current was not found.
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: again, did you back up?
<Vuth> is the elgihtment GUI stable? anyone familiar with it?
<ThinkT510> |Pasha: why do you want an uploads directory under /etc/ ?
<vuongdothanhhuy> joseph_: if you dont have nvidia card, then error not found is obvious!
<vuongdothanhhuy> but what exact commands they are?
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: not now
<Andy80> Myrtti: hi Miia! Can I ask you an off-topic question in a private dialog? (I can anticipate the question here if you want, nothing secret, but it would be very off-topic :) ) Thanks!
<joseph_> the nvidia card is plugged in now, that's why i can't boot to x
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: But a upgrade shouldn't kill my home settings
<Sidewinder> footvilla, This might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/jmburgess/Backup
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: the update manager, synaptic, aptitude, even apt-get are all (different) front ends to the package system. /etc/apt/sources.list as mentioned by L3tops shows where your packages are coming from, and can help see if they point to "precise" (ie 12.04) or a previous release. If at all in doubt, stop the update and back up your data before proceeding
<|Pasha> ThinkT510: it was just an example :) not true
<Myrtti> Andy80: sure...
<myhero> exit
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: if 2500+ packages are being updated, something may go bad Wouldn't it be safer if you had a back up copy?
<|Pasha> ThinkT510: I am trying to link home/uploads folder to /srv/www/domain.com/public_html/uploads
<|Pasha> home/user/uploads
<quick-> hi , i am not able to install java-6-jdk in 11.10 please help .
<L3tops> |Pasha: ln -s /path/to/dir /link/to/create  is how you would create a symbolic link.
<ThinkT510> !cookie | L3tops
<ubottu> L3tops: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: I am just recommending you be careful. Updates sometimes may go bad.
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: YOu are absolutely right I know it, but the worst thing what could happen is that my applications don't run anymore or even linux is not startableat all.
<Sidewinder> footvilla, And, if you prefer a GUI, look at grsync; it's a gui front end for rsync.
<ekkeekkeekke> Anyone know good laptops that come w/o windows preinstalled?
<rix1234> hello all...
<|Pasha> L3tops: thanks
<Pici> !ot | ekkeekkeekke
<ubottu> ekkeekkeekke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: I simply couldn't backup my home because I only have a USB external HD and this would take ages :(
<Sidewinder> ekkeekkeekke, Dell?
<Sidewinder> !pm > footvilla
<ubottu> footvilla, please see my private message
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: I rather err on the side of caution. Better safe than sorry.
<IPDude> does tasksel have a vpn server installer?
<Gipzo> Hi! Is it possible to insmod 32-bit driver to 64-bit kernel?
<rix1234> i need to remove the shutdown/restart icon from my login screen and taskbar...can anyone please help...
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: But I don't have to backup my data in home, do I?
<ThinkT510> T|ASK: bluesmurf speaks words of wisdom, backups show you value your data
<Gipzo> Hi! Is it possible to insmod 32-bit driver to 64-bit kernel?
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: btw, I also have a USB external disk, and I did back up. Yes, _do_ back up your /home, just in case
<T|ASK> hmm, I think you convinced me ,)
<xerent> I can't seem to bring up 12.04. The gma500 graphics driver is yelling about EDID errors and then X can't open any screens, so shuts down. Troubleshooting with recovery mode/root prompt. Any ideas?
<T|ASK> any way to stream the home without copying all files separately (whhich takes so long ) ,)
<T|ASK> They should put a backup process in between the upgrade workflow ,)
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: what I am trying to say, is: maybe nothing goes wrong, and you simply end up with a fresh backup (which probably does not hurt), but should anything go bad, wouldn't you rather have a fresh backup?
<qwd> What does Ubuntu use for encrypted home folder? I didn't select that during install. I'm guessing it's encfs?
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: I should know it better, because I had such acase in the past
<L3tops> !downgrade joseph_
<L3tops> !downgrade |joseph_
<ubottu> joseph_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<nannes> Hi. I've just upgraded my notebook *hp dv6 3141sl* to ubuntu12.04. Now my "pointing" device (HP Clickpad Multi-Touch gestures) isn't working well: sx and dx clicks doesn't work at all, while touchpad seems to work well. What's wrong with that?
<T|ASK> bluesmurf: I interrupted the upgrade process for a fresh backup ,)
<bluesmurf> T|Ask: we all have ;)  and, as L3tops mentioned before, it may be worth the time to check /etc/apt/sources.list to see if it does point to "precise" (12.04)
<Sidewinder> T|ASK, Better to be safe.. :)
<Xeneth> ?
<Xeneth> noone?
<Sidewinder> Xeneth, 1,775 currently in this channel.
<footvilla> would i have any issues backuping up my system if its a mdadm software raid with 2 128 ssd's on raid 0
<L3tops> Xeneth: I did not see a question...
<footvilla> and would that also backup harddrive partitions?
<bluesmurf> nannes: did you do config, mouse and touchpad, touchpad, activate touchpad mouse click?
<nannes> Xeneth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<IPDude> anyone know about VPN Servers?
<T|ASK> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/962368/
<ndee> is there a way to execute a command each 10s? I want to execute pidstat each 10 seconds, since the server crashes from time to time (Out of memory).
<Gipzo> Sorry for interrupting, but is there simple way to switch 64-bit kernel to 32-bit one?
<quick-> hi , i am not able to install java-6-jdk in 11.10 please help .
<OerHeks> ndee use a cronjob
<T|ASK> Seams that's now changed because of the do-dis-upgrade
<Slartibart> My computer receives network config via DHCP. . So far.. But I still can't resolve any addresses with it, which I think is because resolv.conf only contains nameserver 127.0.0.1. Does anyone know why the dns addresses from dhcp aren't written to resolv.conf? Is this correct? Or is my config wrong somewhere?
<llutz> ndee: watch -n 10 pidstat
<fidel_> ndee: in theory cron - but thats just one way
<nannes> bluesmurf: uhm no :S
<llutz> cron can't handle jobs faster than 1 minute without hacks
<L3tops> T|ASK: all of your sources are precise go here and make a new one http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<OerHeks> llutz, sorry, yes you are right.
<fidel_> llutz: thanks for the info - didnt knew that
<Xeneth> Sidewinder: Looking for the file that starts services on boot.
<Xeneth> nannes: I am not using a GUI
<nannes> bluesmurf: where can I do that?
<Xeneth> L3tops: Looking for the file that holds the script for varies services that runs at boot.
<ndee> OerHeks, for every 10 seconds? I thought cronjobs can do it only each minute.
<intore> hi, i need to mount a remote samba share on my laptop but using this command: sudo mount //amahoro/user_data / gives this error: mount error: could not resolve address for amahoro: Unknown error. can you help me please?
<OerHeks> ndee correct, my bad.
<T|ASK> L3tops: but isn't it right if I already could upgrade?
<Xeneth> L3tops: Basicly so I can see what starts and if need be comment out what I do not want running.
<L3tops> Xeneth: /etc/init.d is where startup scripts are
<ndee> k, looks like I have to create a script
<bluesmurf> nannes: top right of the screen, "cog" icon, right click will show you the menu
<T|ASK> I mean, I started the upgrade now and he must have the precise sources, or?
<IPDude> need help with VPN server setup
<L3tops> Might T|ASK. We will see I guess
<L3tops> I have to go sorry folks.
<Xeneth> L3tops: I looked there, and I see multiple rc files.  is there not a single file?
<Xeneth> L3tops: NvM, it's /etc/ I see the multiple rc's.  Thanks
<bluesmurf> nannes: did you find the config, ... mousepad?
<compdoc> IPDude, which vpn server do you use?
<nannes> bluesmurf: uhm i'm with gnome shell... not finding it
<bluesmurf> nannes: my bad, shoud have asked earlier
<IPDude> i want to set up a pptp or l2tp vpn server on my ubuntu server 11.10
<nannes> np, do you know where it is, or is there a command for the shell?
<bluesmurf> nannes: give me a sec, I'll try to find it for you
<DebolazST> Is there any way to make the message received notifier blink, instead of just change color?
<bluesmurf> nannes: I am using the unity at the moment
<nannes> ok ok np I wait
<IPDude> can you help with that compdoc?
<bluesmurf> nannes: you using gnome 3, right? Top right, click on your username, system config will take you to the same place
<bluesmurf> nannes: click on mouse & touchpad (center frame), then touch pad
<laurus> Is there a better way to switch applications with the keyboard than just Alt-Tab?
<bluesmurf> nannes: then select tochpad tap as mouse click, that should fix tapping
<bluesmurf> nannes: not sure about multiple finger commands though (old netbook here, one-finger only)
<Tinti> laurus: what about Super+w.
<laurus> Tinti, Super+w?
<Tinti> laurus: Win+w
<Tinti> laurus: in unity or unity2d
<laurus> Tinti, that doesn't seem to do anything. I'm using Openbox.
<bluesmurf> nannes: did that work?
<nannes> oooooh no no, it isn't that the problem... It wtill doesn't work
<myhero> root@ubuntu:/media/PENDRIVE# dd if=ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/PENDRIVE
<myhero> dd: opening `ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso': No such file or directory
<myhero> y can't i dd ?
<myhero> any1 ?
<joseph_> one question and I'll won't bother you again, Will it hurt to install a 64 bit OS to a 32 bit machine?
<bazhang> joseph_, it wont run
<bluesmurf> nannes: tapping the touchpad not interpreted as click?
<joseph_> ok thank you
<ThinkT510> myhero: you appear to be on the drive you want to dd it to
<nannes> bluesmurf:  na na , the problem are *buttons*
<acicula> myhero: you have to specify the /exact/directory/to/ubuntu-12.04-iso
<nannes> Sx and Dx
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/dd.1.html  myhero
<IPDude> need help setting up pptp or l2tp vpn server on ubuntu server 11.10
<acicula> myhero: please keep questions in #ubuntu
<bluesmurf> nannes: sorry, out of ideas then
<bazhang> IPDude, you may wish to ask in #ubuntu-server
<myhero> ohh ok
<myhero> ur msg comes to me in yellow colour....how to make it highlight to specific user ?
<rkhshm> Hi all.. today when i booted into 11.04 i noticed that i got stuck at the grub (which never used to show up till date). Once at the grub I was not able to use my keyboard to press up or down to navigate .. Nothing worked..
<rkhshm> i tried different USB ports but to no avail, could it be an issue with the OS or with my Mobo(as i suspected)
<ThinkT510> myhero: mention their nick, some clients won't highlight if the nick isn't infront
<IPDude> bazhang didnt even know that channel existed thanks
<Tinti> laurus: sorry I have just enter
<laurus> Tinti, no problem, the #debian people helped me out.
<laurus> Thanks!
<Tinti> laurus: how? Can you share it?
<myhero> root@ubuntu:/media/PENDRIVE# dd if='/media/Movie's/OS/linux/Debian/buntu platform/Ubuntu/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso' of=/dev/PENDRIVE
<myhero> >
<alankila> if='foo'bar'
<Tinti> laurus: it is good to know :)
<Sidewinder> !who | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<myhero> now thats ubuntu drive location now y no dd ?
<bazhang> myhero, I gave you a link
<T|ASK> ok Backup in progress... guess it'll befinished within a day ,)
<ThinkT510> myhero: you really should unmount it first too
<myhero> ohh
<rkhshm> any ideas guys?
<myhero> how to unmount it frm terminal ?
<rkhshm> I have a lot of data (its my server) would really appreciate any help
<alankila> myhero: the problem you have is the 3 ' on the command line. You sure you have folder called Movie's ?
<ThinkT510> myhero: sudo umount /path/to/stick
<alankila> shell prints > because it expects you to continue the command
<myhero> bazhang: the link u gave i tried according to it but it didnt worked.....it didnt unmount the drive with the name what it got back as directed by the article
<bazhang> myhero, I gave you the manual page explaining how to use dd
<myhero> yes....
<myhero> i read it
<ThinkT510> myhero: really?
<bazhang> myhero, what *exactly* "didn't work
<myhero> when doing dd it says path or file does not exit
<captine> hi all.  anyone know how to stop ones CPU running?  mine is still running at 10% but am barely doing anything on the machine...  i7 quad on laptop.  i would think it should not be running so much when just using xcht
<myhero> wait 1 min...i m in the drive which i m trying to dd to
<myhero> changing the dirctory then returning results
<ThinkT510> myhero: sudo dd if="/path/to/file" of=/dev/nameofdevice
<slikts> nice, of course alt+tab is broken for wine apps, how could I expect unity to work
<slikts> silly me
<bazhang> captine, what does top in the terminal show
<OerHeks> captine, even if it is running 100% that is not bad.
<ThinkT510> myhero: make sure you get the right device and its unmounted
<alankila> unmounting the device whose filesystem one is about to destroy is in general a good policy
<myhero> root@ubuntu:/# ls
<myhero> bin  boot  cdrom  dev  etc  home  initrd  initrd.img  lib  media  mnt  opt  proc  rofs  root  sbin  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz
<alankila> the image is likely to be damaged by the unmount
<myhero> root@ubuntu:/# cd media
<myhero> root@ubuntu:/media# ls
<FloodBot1> myhero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> myhero: please don't paste here.
<myhero> ok
<Sidewinder> alankila, Well put.
<bazhang> myhero, why are you root
<myhero> like that only
<myhero> is root not necessary ?
<ThinkT510> myhero: guess what sudo is for
<myhero> bazhang: then i will come at user home
<myhero> yes
<bazhang> myhero, why did you even enable the root account
<myhero> right
<myhero> ok next time i will keep in mind
<Sidewinder> bazhang, I believe he's using Live CD/USB..
<myhero> yes i m on live cd
<g0bl1n> hi, how is the state of Ubuntu for Android ?
<slikts> having a root account and using its password for sudo is more secure than using the user account password for sudo
<bazhang> Sidewinder, really? is that root the default user?
<g0bl1n> is Ubuntu for Android doable now ?
<g0bl1n> s/doable/usable/
<slikts> g0bl1n: wtf?
<Sidewinder> bazhang, I'm not sure; been a while since I Live CDed..
<myhero> root is not default but i did root
<g0bl1n> slikts, http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<IPDude> :(
 * Sidewinder Stands corrected.
<slikts> g0bl1n: thanks, it's crazy
<popey> g0bl1n: not ready yet
<g0bl1n> :-(
<g0bl1n> I want it soooo bad !!!
<popey> heh, so do a lot of people
<g0bl1n> :-)
<DebolazST> Hrmm, is there any way to make the message received notifier blink, instead of just change color?
<slikts> Ubuntu is an OS, and Android is an OS, so does that mean that Ubuntu is virtualized in Android?
<ThinkT510> DebolazST: for what? irc?
<jpds> slikts: Neither are OSes, Linux is the OS.
<DebolazST> ThinkT510: Instant messages.
<nim0_> how do I  set the default audio device ?? I use ubuntu server + alsa
<slikts> jpds: are you saying the kernel is an os?
<aministrator> how do i set a theme for my irssi (just started) I dl'd the theme and run /set theme xxxxx
<aministrator> but nothing changed
<jpds> slikts: Yes.
<slikts> jpds: that's dumb
<IPDude> technically the kernal on both android and ubuntu is a modified unix kernal
<slikts> IPDude: no…
<jpds> slikts: First line of it's Wikipedia article.
<Pici> IPDude: no its not.
<ThinkT510> DebolazST: not sure sorry
<slikts> jpds: *its
<theuns> when opening pidgin in ubuntu 12.04, i dont see the form, i have to open it about 2 times before i see the form, have anybody else the same problem?
<Pici> aministrator: That should be all you need to do.
<IPDude> the linux kernel was a modified unix kernel
<ThinkT510> IPDude: please don't talk rubbish, do you have a support issue
<alankila> IPDude: tehnically not, unix codebase has not been used to derive the linux kernel codebase
<theuns> i have now pidgin open with a "see through" form, it looks like the content is 100% transparent
<alankila> this is why linux is not unix
<s1> aministrator: correct , make the theme file in ~/.irssi dir .. for more assistance regarding irssi please /join #irssi
<alankila> a company called SCO tried to argue it was, and failed miserably
<htorque> hi all! how do i get information about an existing user group on the command line?
<s1> *make sure
<ThinkT510> htorque: "groups" will tell you which ones you belong to
<aombk> how do i choose the gui if i start ubuntu with startx?
<aombk> i mean, does ubuntu have something like xinitrc?\
<ThinkT510> aombk: on ubuntu you are meant to start the gui with: sudo service lightdm start
<ThinkT510> aombk: then you can choose your desktop from the login screen
<me-1> hi...by what command i can check my network status (wired DSL not working after installing ubuntu fine with windows)
<aombk> i want to deactivate the login screen
<Jef91> So, I've setup my machine to have a static IP address via /etc/network/interfaces (contents here http://pastebin.com/qXAiatcm ) and I can SSH into the box just fine, but once logged into the machine it cannot access the internet. Using 12.04 - what am I doing wrong here?
<ThinkT510> aombk: for what reason?
<bull> good morning
<Pici> aombk: if you are using startx and have xinitrc setup, it should honor it.
<Jef91> aombk if you don't feel like messing with startx/xinitrc try nodm -> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2011/12/howto-get-right-to-x-with-no-display.html
<dr__willis> !info nodm
<ubottu> nodm (source: nodm): automatic display manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.11-1.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 120 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dr__willis> well lightdm is seeming to be broken for me. cant login into anys essions at all.
<dr__willis> startx does work if i edit my .xsession
<krababbel> me-1: ip addr
<PatrickC> i cannot get wireless drivers to work on my Dell Vostro 1500
<s1> dr__willis: what about gdm !
<PatrickC> running Ubuntu 11.10
<krababbel> Jef91: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<s1>  PatrickC for what device
<PatrickC> broadcom sta
<Jef91> yes i can krababbel
<jsebean> Hey all, I have installed 12.04 on my HP Pavilion Slimline s5000 computer, which has nVidia gfx, but 12.04 basically sucks on this computer. I can't even login, it just goes black. I use to be able to use it in 11.10 but it would freeze a lot, now it doesn't even work. Unity 2D works but I can't use any graphics acceleration, it's impossible to play minecraft. PLUS I have crashing happing all the time on my other PCs like Compiz, Sof
<krababbel> Jef91: looks like missing dns. Put a dns entry in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<jsebean> I can't believe this is actually a stable release and LTS for 5 years :O
<krababbel> Jef91: then maybe also do resolvconf -u
<alankila> jsebean: you were cut off because of your long message, but we get the idea
<alankila> yeah, try to wait for point releases, wider testing generally results in stability/working improvements.
<riyonuk> Hello all! I'm going to be running Ubuntu server on VMWare (on my MacBook). What's a reasonable amount of memory I need for it? Would 1GB be overkill?
<s1> PatrickC: do you mind pastein the output of lshw -C network
<alankila> I updated 12.04 to server not long ago and it's been entering a failure mode where task_struct grows to use > 20 % of physical memory and nothing really works, programs just stall somehow
<alankila> it happens every few weeks. :-/
<PatrickC> s1: ill try
<s1> !paste > PatrickC
<ubottu> PatrickC, please see my private message
<jsebean> alankilla: Any idea to even login Unity 3D? I'll say this much I'll never buy another PC with nVidia again
<jsebean> alankilla: Nor anything Intel... Guess it's AMD for now on
 * s1 lag!
<alankila> riyonuk: it depends, but I run most of my VMs with 1 GB. It happens to be enough for the use case I have for them.
<alankila> jsebean: nah, intel makes fine CPUs, imho
<riyonuk> Well, I'm limited to 8GB, so I need my memory (that's all I have installed on my MacBook).
<PatrickC> s1: getting the text now
<jsebean> alankilla: I have nothing but bad luck with their integrated GPU
<krababbel> riyonuk: you should see how much you actually use, and then set it
<jsebean> alankilla: On Ubuntu anyway
<thiago_> hellow
<alankila> jsebean: yeah, I haven't tried that. I bought a i5-2500 recently but it's for server usage
<alankila> it gave me vga text console when I plugged the thing to TFT (it's normally headless) so I'm happy
<s1> PatrickC: Nice , you could share the pastbin link here .
<thiago_> do speek portuguese
<johnl__> hi, I've got a bug with Precise. It's reported on launchpad but doesn't seem to be getting any attention. Can I poke somebody? It seems relavitely importabt to the user experience! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/977866
<Jef91> krababbel I do need to set a special dns for these - the address is 172.16.20.1 for it. Do i just put that addy into that file or do I need to do something more than that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977866 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "no sound while playing music from a gvfs mounted samba share" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> !br | thiago_
<ubottu> thiago_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
 * alankila thinks that only hardware manufacturers know how to write good enough drivers for their hardware. :-/ in general open source drivers have been rather poor, especially with wi-fi or graphics
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alankila> and the reason it works for hardware guys is that the software guys can ask the people who designed the hardware directly why something doesn't work
<alankila> err.. hardware vendors
<krababbel> Jef91: It works like resolv.conf file, the package resolvconf takes you entry and copies it there. Add 'nameserver 172.16.20.1' to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<PatrickC> s1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/962464/
<htorque> ThinkT510: is there nothing the other way around? i'd like to get more information about a specific group rather than what "groups" returns.
<ThinkT510> htorque: not sure sorry
<Pici> htorque: what sort of information are you looking for?
<alankila> What especially soured me with ati hardware was that fglrx support for my hardware was dropped when the open source driver was "good enough". But I often see regressions, like opengl shaders can't be used anymore after fglrx goes away. Last year I uninstalled linux on most of my desktops because I gave up.
<s1> PatrickC: then , i'd advise you follow this starting with section 3 .
<s1> PatrickC: Aleight , got it! thank you .
<jarco> Hello, When I try to install the new ubuntu (both from usb and cd) it keeps stalling at the ubuntu logo with the loading dots. I tried installing it with live and alternate cd. Lubuntu and debian have the same problem.
<htorque> Pici: like "what are group x's permissions - what can you do when you are in group x" (not that i'm sure that there is such information available).
<alankila> jarco: if possible, give nosplash on the kernel command line, see if it helps
<alankila> I have had to boot my servers and some other systems without splash because the splash crashes the kernel or gpu or something.
<jarco> alankila: you mean in grub?
<tsimpson> htorque: that doesn't exist, permissions are applied to each file/directory, rather than to users/groups
<alankila> jarco: or CD loader
<alankila> for instance you might be able to type "linux nosplash" to the ISOLinux loader
<alankila> if the kernel image name known by the ISOLinux is "linux"
<jarco> ok i ll try
<alankila> the splash screen annoys me a lot because it's especially useless on server where you want to see everything, and the splash has actually crashed hardware I have owned
<alankila> so I think it's incredibly stupid to put that stuff even on server images
<htorque> tsimpson: yeah right, i wasn't referring to those permissions though.
<PatrickC> s1: what do you think?
<htorque> i'd just like to know what it means for the user to be, e.g., in the "sambashare" group.
<htorque> or are groups really nothing more than an attribute of a user?
<tsimpson> htorque: other than iterating over every file/directory on the system, you can't get that information
<tsimpson> htorque: groups aren't attributes of users, but users are attributes of groups
<jarco> alankila: well at least i got an installer now. But that is probably because I used expert mode this time ...
 * alankila hopes canonical moves into harware business and starts selling actual linux laptops
<alankila> hardware where linux can be installed is going away, especially if win8 moves to arm-based systems.
<bazhang> !ot | alankila
<ubottu> alankila: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> alankila: can we stick to support please
<alankila> Yes, correct. I'll just shut up.
<tsimpson> besides, linux runs just fine on ARM systems
<s1> PatrickC: you need to determine if the device is using the correct kernel driver fot it .. if you look at the configuration line: from the output of lshw -C network .. you'll see the driver name=b43 is loaded , but the frimware is missing !
<mneptok> alankila: http://system76.com || http://zareason.com
<PatrickC> s1: ahh.. i didn't even look at it
<ALAYA> Question: I'm using empathy for chat under Ubuntu 12.04  but it don't show correctly unicode char. Some solution ? thx
<s1> PatrickC: wel , that is if a frimware is required.
<PatrickC> its odd... my gateway never had any troubles with ubuntu wifi, my dads dell is not happy with it
<PatrickC> s1: thanks for the help, we're just going back to puppy linux for now (which we know works)
<footvilla> is there any way to transfer a raid 0 (mdadm) 2x 128gig sdd  ubuntu server to 1 large  1TB HD?
<twig11> Why would the dash fail to show any apps after an upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04? I used a usb flash drive to upgrade and everything seems to work so far, except that the dash shows no shortcuts at all except recent files. No apps in the dash home screen, and nothing at all in the application lens. I've googled this and can't seem to find anyone else with the problem.
<alankila> footvilla: yes, just make filesystem-level copy of the contents
<twig11> Also, after logging in, ubuntu throws an "internal error" message saying that the video lens has crashed.
<s1> twig11: is 12.04 up to date ..
<twig11> s1:I think so, let me double-check
<footvilla> its that easy?
<axaxin> hello
<s1> Hi
<axaxin> i have a compaq presario notebook
<axaxin> with dualboot 12.04 and vista
<Pessimist> !oneline | axaxin
<Pessimist> !list
<ubottu> Pessimist: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<axaxin> but if i boot without the instalation pen, it won't even show the grub menu
<axaxin> it will just show
<fg> Hi
<OerHeks> axaxin hold left shit @ boot to enter grub2 menu
<Pessimist> !ask | axaxin
<ubottu> axaxin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alankila> footvilla: yes, you make filesystem on the 1 TB device and then just cp -av away
<axaxin> Press F11 for recovery menu...(timeout 10 sec)
<bazhang> axaxin, thats the shift
<suspect_x> newbies hello
<himanshu_> hello !
<axaxin> testing shift....
<elanz> I just installed ubuntu and am trying it out for the 1st time... where can I make changes so that /etc/resolv.conf is persistant ?
<alankila> footvilla: if you want to transfer boot capability though you have to write the boot sector with grub
<suspect_x> exit
<fg> I am installing kubuntu 12.04 but the installer crashes on disk selection. can anybody help me?
<alankila> footvilla: but if it's just some data volume, then cp -av should be good enough for any purpose
<axaxin> no...
<axaxin> it's not shoift
<axaxin> It's not shift OerHeks
<Sidewinder> fg, Did you md5sum the ubuntu ISO image?
<theGrg> Guys can someone tell me what Ubuntu's "safely remove" feature actually does, and how I can replicate it manually? Because it actually powers off my external USB HDD (LED light goes off, and disks stop spinning). But if I "eject" or "umount", it simply unmounts and stays powered on. I tried "sdparm --comand=stop", that seems to momentarily turn it off for a second and then it automatically powers on again.
<fg> Sidewinder: No. How?
<MadsRC> If I want to create a new user on a 10.04 Server, and change that user's home directory to /var/www and chroot the user to that directory only, how is that done?
<twig11> s1: Update Manager says we're all up to date.
<Sidewinder> !md5sum | fg
<ubottu> fg: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidewinder> !hashes | fg
<ubottu> fg: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<mengu> hi.
<mengu> i'm on ubuntu 12.04 and i cannot install vim.
<himanshu_> i have a problem, today i installed fresh copy of ubuntu on my rig (i3,550ti) when i booted with my monitor connected to 550ti lave cd game me an  error so i switched to onbord graphics! installer worked! after installing i again switched to 550ti and now i am getting black screen with message from monitor please connect vga cable!
<mengu> http://pastebin.com/W1X9pcew what can i do about it?
<twig11> s1: was that your only suggestion?
<himanshu_> help!
<twig11> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<himanshu_> help me guys!
<axaxin> it seems that the notebook overrides the common boot process
<twig11> himanshu_:!help
<intore> hi, i can't add a network printer. Am using 11.10 version and after clicking add printer it close the window. do you have ideas about it?
<s1> twig11: "details" button associated with the dialogue box associated with the message .. check what it says
<Pessimist> mengu: you have too new packets from bleeding edge repos?
<adammw111> Hi, just changed from Unity 2d to 3d, and I've noticed that it's no longer respecting my panel size and just attempting to draw the launcher on top of it. Any ideas how to stop this?
<twig11> s1: you want a pastebin of the whole message?
<z3bra> Hi all ! I need some help (Oh ! Really ?!!). Is there an option with "ls" to display the full-path to a file please ?
<himanshu_> i have a problem, today i installed fresh copy of ubuntu on my rig (i3,550ti) when i booted with my monitor connected to 550ti lave cd game me an  error so i switched to onbord graphics! installer worked! after installing i again switched to 550ti and now i am getting black screen with message from monitor please connect vga cable!
<s1> twig11: also , wich DE/interface you're running !
<himanshu_> please help
<s1> twig11: please do share
<mengu> Pessimist: i have freshly installed ubuntu 12.04 so only the repos it enabled
<s1> himanshu_: help with what !
<twig11> Unity
<himanshu_> i have a problem, today i installed fresh copy of ubuntu on my rig (i3,550ti) when i booted with my monitor connected to 550ti lave cd game me an  error so i switched to onbord graphics! installer worked! after installing i again switched to 550ti and now i am getting black screen with message from monitor please connect vga cable!
<bazhang> !helpme | himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<s1> twig11: okay.
<ruffleS> hey guys. has anyone noticed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/989389 ? any chance it can be fixed for 12.04 ?
<kliwon> hi all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989389 in unity "Unity behaves badly when moving windows out of "aerosnap" height maximized state" [Undecided,New]
<theGrg> Hi, can someone tell me what Ubuntu's "safely remove" feature actually does, and how I can replicate it manually? Because it actually powers off my external USB HDD (LED light goes off, and disks stop spinning). But if I "eject" or "umount", it simply unmounts and stays powered on. I tried "sdparm --comand=stop", that seems to momentarily turn it off for a second and then it automatically powers on again.
<bazhang> himanshu_, no need to repaste every five seconds
<himanshu_> sorry i want to run ubuntu with 550ti
<twig11> s1: just have to log out of an account and in again to get the message unless you can direct me to the appropriate log.
<axaxin> any idias :)
<CougarMan> i set up a pptp vpn using apt-get install pptpd and went through the set up steps to authorize using a password but i cant get anything to connect to it, anyone know what went wrong?
<bazhang> axaxin, where was grub installed to
<Pessimist> mengu: try sudo apt-get install -f - it will suggest what packages are broken. Remove with caution
<axaxin> sda3
<axaxin> bazhang: sda3
<bazhang> axaxin, and you have read the grub2 wiki, run the update-grub command
<mengu> Pessimist: you mean like sudo apt-get install -f vim?
<s1> twig11: and does the issue present on another account !
<s1> twig11: or using the live-cd ..
<axaxin> bazhang: yes i did update-grub, and tried to boot without the usb pen Inside
<mengu> Pessimist: unfortunately, it's the same error
<s1> twig11: also , where is that pastebin link with the  "internal error" message
<axaxin> bazhang: but, unless i have the pen instaled, the notebook jumps straight to "press F11 to recover system..." and after timeout starts windows
<fg> Sidewinder: The md5 is correct. I checked it.
<jadams> I'm having trouble finding a way to use the sun/oracle java plugin in my browser in ubuntu.  I've also not been able to find it with my google-fu.  Can anyone help me?
<axaxin> bazhang: if i have the pen installed, the notebook won't start the usb disk, and will jump to grub and kernel sllection
<Pessimist> mengu: sorry, I'm not currently on Ubuntu. Try just sudo apt-get install -f
<theGrg> Hi, can someone tell me what Ubuntu's "safely remove" feature actually does, and how I can replicate it manually? Because it actually powers off my external USB HDD (LED light goes off, and disks stop spinning). But if I "eject" or "umount", it simply unmounts and stays powered on. I tried "sdparm --comand=stop", that seems to momentarily turn it off for a second and then it automatically powers on again.
<s1> fg: have you tried on off the kernel boot options !
<MadsRC> How do I give a user permanent rights to /var/www ?
<s1> on/s/one
<twig11> s1: happens on other accounts exactly the same as far as I can tell. It doesn't happen on the liveusb. And unfortunately I don't know where to get a copy-and-pasteable version of that error message. What log would I find it in?
<mengu> Pessimist: no errors & nothing
<fg> s1: No. How?
<s1> fg: are you on the Live-CD now ..
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: unmounts the partition, then ejects the disk
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: e.g.:    sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sudo eject /dev/sdb
<fg> s1: yes
<s1> twig11: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128514/applications-arent-displayed-in-dash-after-upgrading-to-12-04
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: add it to the group which owns it possibly
<twig11> s1: thanks, I'll check it out.
<axaxin> any ideias what it might be?
<pmatulis_> anyone having trouble with the community wiki?
<theGrg> ActionParsnip I can't seem to be replicate this on my other Arch install, any idea why that may be the case? I mean when I run those two commands, it simply unmounts but remains powered on.
<MadsRC> Wouldn't be too wise to give a user root permissions?
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: i'd ask in the arch channel then
<theGrg> No one seems to know
<theGrg> In fact I was told to ask here
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: they can use sudo to copy data over and such
<MadsRC> It's for FTP use, so no sudo :P
<axaxin> i changed the boot parameter from sda1 to sda3 and after the recovery menu it won't boot any system
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: only Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu and Xubuntu are supported here, nothing more, nothing less
<axaxin> neither windows nor linux
<axaxin> neither windows nor grub
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: what is the ownig group of the folder
<ikonia> axaxin: what do you expect ? you've told it to boot from a different drive
<htorque> can anyone tell me, why debian's kernel debug package is much smaller than ubuntu's (-dbg 250 mb to download, 1.8 gb on disk vs. -dbgsym 650 mb to download, 2.2 gb on disk)?
<MadsRC> The owning group? That should only be root users
<Kruptein> Hi everyone
<theGrg> ok, ActionParsnip do you know what is causing my HDD to power down in Ubuntu? Is this controlled by some program/daemon that has to do with power management?
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: so it's not owned by root:www-data ?
<s1> fg: Alright then , when you see the GRUB menu press 'e' then delete " - - " from the inputline and add " nomodeset " after that press CTrl+X or hit F10 key.
<ActionParsnip> theGrg: turn of laptop mode maybe
<resno> can anyone tell me if amd radeon hd 6350 work with ubuntu?... were is the site to check linux v4l? or something
<Kruptein> For some reason my unity-greeter does not show my personal wallpaper how can I fix this?  (12.04 64bit Fresh Install)
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: what is the output of:  ls -l /var/www
<Kruptein> wow ActionParsnip still around ^^ you always seem to be here when I want to ask something
<s1> fg: see if the installation goes well.
<adammw111> hi, anybody know how to change the nautilus background colour (ie the one in the file view) to white?
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: ask the channel, it will reply if it can
<MadsRC> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2012-05-02 12:57 /var/www
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: oh you don't remember me :(  :p
<Kruptein> nvm
<fg> s1: I am in live CD. Where  is the grub? Explain please
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: you could make a new group and add yourself and root to the group, then run:   sudo chown -r :groupname /var/www ; sudo chmod -R g+w /var/www
<Kruptein> fg what are you trying to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: the users in the group you make will then have write access
<Kruptein> fg grub is the system that makes you able to choose between different os's on startup   as you are on the live CD I presume taht you didn't install ubuntu yet and thus didn't activate grub
<MadsRC> And only to /var/www and not /var right?
<Kruptein> s/taht/that
<deicon__> is there a specific ubuntu edition for netbooks?
<ActionParsnip> MadsRC: yes, only to /var/www
<ThinkT510> is it possible to open multiple instances of pcmanfm using the unity bar (i know it has tabbed support, just curious)
<MadsRC> Thanks action :D
<Pici> deicon__: no.
<ActionParsnip> deicon__: no, just use the Ubuntu one
<bazhang> !une | deicon__
<ubottu> deicon__: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Kruptein> unity greeter should show your personal wallpaper in 12.04 right?
<ActionParsnip> Can someone please tell me what command the 'ubuntu startup sound' startup item in Precise runs please. Thanks
<deicon__> but i have a slow processor intel atom n270 1.60 ghz
<deicon__> will it run fluently?
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: I believe it replicates it, yes. I've not seen my login screen for many releases now
<ActionParsnip> deicon__: yes, I run on FAR less than that
<bazhang> deicon__, how much ram
<JWL1979> Just get the server install, which is minimal, and install whatever you want.
<deicon__> 1 gb
<ActionParsnip> deicon__: what GPU?
<fg> Kruptein: I am installing kubuntu 12.04 but the installer crashes on disk selection.
<ThinkT510> !mini | JWL1979
<ubottu> JWL1979: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<deicon__> actionparsnit: waint
<deicon__> wait
<xangua> deicon__: there is unity 2d, gnome fallback mode, xubuntu (xfce), lubuntu (lxde) and even kubuntu without efects runs fine
<shamt> hI aLL
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: do you mean that you just don't ask for a password and login directly? :)   well anyways mine doesn't change to my personal wallpaper but stays the purple one
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: autologin, gets things done faster
<shamt> WHO LOVES ANATHEMA ?
<deicon__> actionparsnit: mobile intel 945 express chipset family
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: yh used to have it aswell but then my sister became to interested in my laptop
<ichbinder> hello. I'm trying to make sure that I copied all files from one machine to another, using rsync. Now, after about 3 hours and 65k of files, rsync ends with this message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/962552/
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966840
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: ahhh, I see. No bad thing :)
<ichbinder> if I grep the output of rsync, there are no previous errors up to this point!
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: thanks
<ichbinder> also no warning message
<Kruptein> np ^^
<deicon__> xangua: in the website i can see only the 12.04 edition
<Kruptein> anyone else that might know why unity greeter doesn't show a personal wallpaper?
<ichbinder> how to proceed? :-/
<Kruptein> I guess I should just start a new forum thread
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, just found this > http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15 ( it is /usr/bin/canberra-gtk-play --id="desktop-login" --description="GNOME Login")
<Kruptein> or ask ubuntu
<s1> fg: when you boot with the live cd , you'll see a menu ..
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, PP 12.04 uses same app
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: yeah, weird command for a sound. Thought it'd be aplay
<Kruptein> yeah it's pretty atypical
<Kruptein> (if that's even a word)
<ActionParsnip> I always delete it but someone wants to put it back in on the forum (weird)
<adammw111> Hi, anyone know how to change the colour of windows in gnome panel? with the default theme they're some weird white colour for some reason instead of the dark grey...
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, normally you would disable it in the GUI menu
<twig11> Is it a bad idea to upgrade directly from 11.04 to 12.04 from a liveusb?
<s1> fg: at the end of the menu you'll see F1-F6 keys .. or the keys my differ , deppends on which tool you used to burn the iso image.
<ThinkT510> twig11: yes
<xangua> twig11: well you would have to upgrade to 11.10 first
<bazhang> twig11, you need to go to 11.10 first
<twig11> ThinkT10: I just did it.
<ThinkT510> twig11: then something might be broken
<s1> twig11: Upgrade from a Live-cd !
<xangua> Kruptein: it does show my wallpaper on mine, is it a fresh install¿ are you using lightdm¿
<ThinkT510> twig11: it isn't supported
<Kruptein> xangua fresh install and did not change important things
<ThinkT510> twig11: you sure you didn't just install over, rather than upgrade
<twig11> ThinkT510: then it doesn't seem like the the installer should offer the option. I guess I let the slick interface lull me into a false sense of security.
<Kruptein> xangua: I always do fresh installs because there always seems to be some things wrong when I just upgrade :p
<ThinkT510> twig11: what? you can't upgrade from 11.04 directly to 12.04 and the installer wouldn't offer that option to you
<jbwiv> guys, at one time I used xinerama, so only Ubuntu 2d was supported. However, I've recently switched to an AMD card which supports my three monitors with compositing, so Gnome 3 is working well. I want to try Unity, but it no longer shows up in my lightdm menu...only Unity2d. How can I get Unity to show up again?
<s1> ThinkT510: i was just thinking if that even possible ! " upgrading from the Live-CD " .
<twig11> ThinkT510: Dude. It did. from the LiveUSB.
<ThinkT510> s1: don't think so no
<samshiks> doing dual bot on my windows 7 machine alongside ubuntu but i cant seem to install it? gparted says the part on which i would install is unussable..
<s1> ThinkT510: twig11 is having an issue with Dash in Unity.
<shamt> Hi
<ThinkT510> twig11: you sure it wasn't 10.04?
<fg> s1: After that, i must resume normal installation. is it correct?
<s1> Hi hi .
<shamt> Ihave problem with ubuntu 12.04
<Kruptein> Ok I think I found the problem,  for some reason my wallpapers all have no permissions for other users and apparently the greeter will fall back to default, hopefully that will work
<OerHeks> twig11, everybody tells you upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 tru usb does not work, that is why you are here.
<samshiks> what do i do?
<twig11> s1: hey forgot to tell you I found a fix on askubuntu for that problem. But there are other little weird things wrong.
<adammw111> found at least one solution to my problems, i think. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/981289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 981289 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "Window list entries colored in white instead of dark (GNOME Classic / Ambiance theme)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<trinimoses> morning all
<s1> fg: thats the point .. your Grahpic Card might be causing that issue .. so when the installation is done after a reboot make sure to use the right driver for your graphic card.
<trinimoses> quick question
<Kruptein> nope didn't change a damn -_-
<twig11> s1: ctrl-alt-t doesn't open Terminal, for example. And I had to restart empathy because it was buggy about joining this room. Doesn't look too good.
<trinimoses> I am looking at doing an upgrade of 10.04lts to 12.04lts on ym zimbra email server...
<s1> twig11: Good to know .. know are these other issues you're facing !
<trinimoses> what should i be worried about ?
<fg> s1: Thanks a lot for your help:)
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: yeah I just delete the .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart to delete it, that's all that GUI does :)
<fg> Sidewinder: Thanks a lot:)
<krababbel> What does in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume point to?
<s1> fg: You're welcome , please report back here :)
<xangua> they are weid because you did a weird thing to force upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 twig11
<fg> Kruptein: Thanks a lot:)
<CRIM> ciao
<Sidewinder> trinimoses, You might want to wait until 12.04.1 comes out.
<Kruptein> fg what did I do? :D
<trinimoses> sidewinder .. any particular reason y ?
<warpino> hi there
<s1> Hi
<Sidewinder> fg, My pleasure.
<twig11> s1: I just didn't want to have to go through two upgrades or restore all my users data from backups. The perils of laziness. Is it worth trying to work out these other issues or do you recommend a clean reinstall?
<CRIM> !list
<ubottu> CRIM: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<warpino> I wish to install ubuntu 12.04 on my macbook air (2011 version)
<warpino> there's actually a big mess of guides and posts and none seem to agree with each other
<warpino> can you point me to a reliable source of info, please?
<fg> Kruptein: Your interest:D
<Kruptein> fg oh np :)
<warpino> for instance, it seems that installing from a USB flash disk is not as good as installing from CD
<warpino> but many people seem to ignore it
<ActionParsnip> warpino: why shell out the excessive cost of Mac, then install 3rd party OS. Unless you dual boot, Apple are laughing all the way to the bank
<warpino> sorry ActionParsnip
<warpino> I didn't get it
<warpino> whatchumean?
<Sidewinder> trinimoses, I read it somewhere, or it was given here as advice; I'm using 10.04 as well and am in no rush to upgrade; 'tis your choice.. :-)
<s1>  ActionParsnip :)
<krababbel> For hibernation, should I edit /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla or /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/hibernate.pkla ?
 * alankila thinks air is awesome hardware... thin, light, and low power
<warpino> I think air is awesome hardware too
<ActionParsnip> warpino: if you remove Mac OS, Apple have your cash but don't have to support you in any way
<fg> Kruptein: Your attention. it is correct. Sorry for my English:)
<alankila> even linus torvalds reportedly uses it
<warpino> ActionParsnip I do not want to remove Mac OS
<warpino> I didn't even think of it
<Kruptein> fg interest could have worked as well ;)   I just hope you are now able to enjoy ubuntu :)
<UICTamale> yah too bad the keyboard is missing crucial keys like page up and page down
<UICTamale> and insert
<s1> twig11: either way , make sure you backup your data ..
<ActionParsnip> warpino: sweet, could use a virtualized ubuntu if it won't install
<Kruptein> alankila: about what are we talking? :)
<UICTamale> and home and end :[
<warpino> ActionParsnip I'd just like
<warpino> to know
<warpino> if there is a reliable guide
<warpino> to install ubuntu 12.04 on MBair
<Athanasius> is there a way to flag a package in ubuntu, "I don't want this package upgraded ever. Don't ever ask me about upgrading it."
<Pici> !enter | warpino
<ubottu> warpino: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<trinimoses> sidewinder : whats chaing in 12.04.1 lts ??
<ActionParsnip> alankila: if you want, thin, light and low power, get an ultra book. Even lower power than a mac and cheaper, and thinner
<warpino> yes, sorry
<alankila> yeah maybe... I got a macbook air because I needed xcode for an ios project ordered by one customer
<Sidewinder> trinimoses, Something about the ability to upgrade from within update mgr., and some other items, I believe but don't remember.. :-(
<alankila> but I've really taken to it and now use it vor everything. (and yes, I know, I'm off-topic.)
<s1> twig11: to me fixing issues is an experience .. so to answer your qustion it really depends on your Mood :)
<JayWalker_> is there a known fix for the issues some people are having with 12.04 64-bit on nvidia systems? where unity crashes and a black screen is displayed?
<krababbel> is 'sudo update-initramfs -u' correct?
<rollitup> anyone using compiz fusion ?
<twig11> s1: yeah, I'm all backed up. One question that I can't seem to find a clear answer for is whether it's simple to restore users files with Deja Dup from a usb hard drive. I've been using it for backup and I don't want to delete my user data until I know I can smoothly restore it. Does Deja Dup work for that?
<trinimoses> sidewinder ok.. thanks for teh heads up..
<rollitup> i am trying to enable rotate cube but nothing happens
<Kruptein> Athanasius: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<Sidewinder> trinimoses, Many will tell you that you're better with a fresh install, anyway. Decisions, decisions,..
<trinimoses> i am worried that it might break my zimbra email box
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: what video chip do you use?
<s1> JayWalker_: doesn't that deppends on the exact nVidia card.
<UICTamale> did anyone else have grub problems after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?  I have three computers I upgraded.. a laptop, a server, and a desktop.. all three had unbootable grub menus after upgrading.  The laptop was dual-booting with windows on it, but the desktop and server only had ubuntu installed.  I thought that seemed really poor, but I'm curious if my experience was simply a fluke
<rollitup> using Nividia
<Sidewinder> trinimoses, Just back-up everything; twice. :-)
<Athanasius> Kruptein: Excellent! Thank you
<Kruptein> Athanasius: you're welcome :)
<JayWalker_> s1, I suppose. I'm on a geforce go 6150
<rollitup> i mean its an onboard graphic card that comes with asus mobo
<trinimoses> sidewinder : i agreee with the fresh install.. just that zimbra hasnt released a 12.04 lts package yet
<warpino> by the way. On some websites they name some "mac version" of ubuntu desktop .iso
<trinimoses> and they arent being forcoming witha  release date
<s1> twig11: i can't tel , as i've never used Deja Dup before.
<Kruptein> btw side problem for some reason my external monitor does not show up if I go to system-settings>screens   I always have to go to the nvidia configuration panel,  is there a fix for this?
<Sidewinder> trinimoses, I know nothing about zimbra, sorry; but best to wait,,.
<trinimoses> k
<trinimoses> i will isntall  12.04 on a vm and paly with it
<Sidewinder> That works.
<skyer2000> hi, i'm running 11.04 and want to update to 12.04 in the update manager
<skyer2000> however it is asking for me to update to 11.10, is there a way to skip that release?
<s1> JayWalker_: what issue you having with that card on 12.04 !
<ActionParsnip> skyer2000: you need to upgrade to 11.10 first, then you can upgrade to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> skyer2000: skipping releases is not suported
<twig11> Does Deja Dup work well to restore user data from an external hdd after a clean reinstall?
<Sidewinder> skyer2000, You can't skip releases (unless you're going from LTS to LTS_.
<skyer2000> ok, thank you
<skyer2000> i plan on sticking with LTS from now on
<JayWalker_> s1, after installing the nvidia drivers and attempting to login to the standard unity 3d desktop, the screen goes black and shortly after, a compiz crash report is generated. then I'm left looking at the wallpaper and nothing else
<ActionParsnip> skyer2000: personally I'd just clean install the LTS so it is as intended, then restore user data from backup
<s1> JayWalker_: I see :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969607
<PerfectGlitch> Hi, just had a simple question. I ran Ubuntu 12.04 from a USB drive to recover files from a Windows Installation. I copied one file to the "Home" location and one to the "Pics" location within Ubuntu. Where is that file located when viewing the USB drive within windows? Thanks!! - Josh
<JayWalker_> s1, yep. that's me.
<skyer2000> i never use it, it's just a server that sits online all day and runs cron jobs with rsync every night
<veebull> has anyone here installed eric4 on 12.04LTS?
<ActionParsnip> !info eric4
<ubottu> Package eric4 does not exist in precise
<veebull> okay, 'eric' - which is eric4, btw.
<veebull> I want to know if I'm the only one who it installs in spanish/portugese instead of English
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: what GPU do you use?
<rollitup> using nividia
<ActionParsnip> veebull: have you asked in #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: and is the proprietary nvidia driver installed and in use?
<rollitup> yes i did install the recommended one and not the post release one
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: do you use switchable video chips (intel and nvidia)?
<veebull> not sure why I would ask there when I don't speak spanish myself, and I only want it in *english* on my computer
<s1> JayWalker_: is it on a laptop or a PC ..
<rollitup> not using switchable video chips
<ActionParsnip> veebull: I see, weird
<JayWalker_> s1, laptop. HP DV6227CL
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: ok and if you run:  nvidia-settings    do you get any warnings or errors?
<JayWalker_> s1, running Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit
<veebull> is that something worth filing a bug report on?
<rollitup> when i use the short keys that are assigned for Round cube nothing in 3d really happens it only switches the workspace
<ActionParsnip> veebull: sounds like a good idea to me
<s1> JayWalker_: and does it have 2 video cards ..
<rollitup> ctrl + alt + down that is
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: ok and if you run:  nvidia-settings    do you get any warnings or errors?
<rollitup> should i run that in the console ?
<JayWalker_> s1, no. Just the geforce go 6150
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: yes
<twig11> s1: If the installer gave me an option to install ubuntu 12.04 while saving applications and user data, that IS an upgrade, right, or am I missing something?
<rollitup> no it opens the nvidia control properly
<Anomie21> Ive been given a spreadsheet to keep track of sales while the admin girl is away, I've ran out of space so I tried shifting the line that totals the prices down, but whenever I do that the bottom line stops calculating whats above it (libreoffice) ?
<NFisher> #j ubuntu-offtopic
<NFisher> lol sry
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: ok, press ALT+F2 and run:    compiz --replace
<rollitup> <ActionParsnip> it opens the Nvidia X server settings properly
<MonkeyDust> !tab| rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kruptein> good guy MonkeyDust
<twig11> s1: still trying to figure out what I did if the installer is not supposed to support skipping releases. Anyway, you game to help me figure out why the default keyboard shortcut doesn't work to launch Terminal?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: is compiz now running ok? do your settings in CCSM work? (I hate compiz)
<Kruptein> isn't it like only ubuntu that still uses/supports compiz?
<drPoO> how do I set a bash script to run on a schedule?
<ikt__> drPoO, cron
<Kruptein> cron is the way to go
<ikt__> Does anyone know where to put gdm3 scripts?
<ikt__> I want to run x11vnc as a service when gdm3 starts, but I'll go with an init script if I can :s
<robgraves> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi robgraves
<Zentaur> hi everyone
<Zentaur> could anybody install the nvidia driver in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: use the additional driver app
<UICTamale> so no one else had grub problems after upgrading to 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> UICTamale: clean installed to upgrade, so no :)
<ActionParsnip> UICTamale: what issue are you having?
<UICTamale> all three computers I upgraded had to have that boot-repair program run from a live stick before I could boot
<Zentaur> thanks ActionParsnip. Do you know where can i find it? i'm not an experienced user
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: in dash, search for the word:   driver
<MonkeyDust> UICTamale  i upgraded via the terminal, no flaws here
<Zentaur> nothin found
<ActionParsnip> Zentaur: run:   gksudo jockey-gtk
<Kruptein> ok fixed the unity-greeter problem
<himanshu_> please help me run ubuntu 12.04 on 550ti i get black screen
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Kruptein> himanshu_: you'll need to describe more if you want us to help you
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kermit> how to i stop network manager from automatically connecting to random wireless networks?
<twig11> What's likely to be wrong if ctrl+alt+t doesn't launch the terminal in 12.04?
<Zentaur> it says that there's no private driver n my system
<himanshu_> but i have installed that
<ActionParsnip> twig11: have you set another shortcut to it? If you use terminal a lot, I suggest you install guake :)
<Kruptein> twig11 check your ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_: installed what?
<MonkeyDust> twig11  system settings, eyboard, shortcuts
<MonkeyDust> k
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: sorry for responding late, the command compiz --replace froze the screen for a while and then i got an error message saying the application Unity 2d closed unexpectedly
<neattoast> ActionParsnip: CompizConfigSettingsManager
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: well yeah, so that unity (not 2d, can run)
<ActionParsnip> neattoast: right target?
<rollitup> i have just installed Precise Pangolin
<Kruptein> twig11: in case you use ccsm it is ccsm>general>gnome compatibilty>commands  otherwise check the settings like MonkeyDust said
<neattoast> ActionParsnip: yup
<neattoast> ActionParsnip: cssm
<Jerry_> Hi -- in 12.04 update manager, shows changelog in Details window but it waits for me to hit "q" to get it to continue.  How can I change this behavior?
<neattoast> ActionParsnip: actaully, it is ccsm :D
<twig11> ActionParsnip: no, it just quit working after update. I'll check ccsm and keyboard settings.
<rollitup> so does that mean i don't have a choice to run compiz in that case ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> neattoast: I don't use compiz, so have no problems with it, nor need it. So why are you telling me this?
<Zentaur> what should i do?
<neattoast> ActionParsnip: I misread your post
<Kruptein> I'm wondering as well :p
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: compiz should now be running, is the cube working?
<ActionParsnip> neattoast: thought so ;)
<rollitup> i only get the workspace switcher
<Kruptein> twig11: there is btw a bug that didn't get solved it seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/975416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952223 in mutter (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #975416 Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't open the terminal in GNOME Shell" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rollitup> when i use those shortcuts assigned to round cube
<Kruptein> twigg11 wait that was a duplicate of this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/952223  might check that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952223 in mutter (Ubuntu) "Ctrl+Alt+T doesn't open the terminal in GNOME Shell" [Undecided,Fix released]
<himanshu__> will installing driver help me?
<ActionParsnip> himanshu__: yes, but you need a desktop to do it in first
<Kruptein> himanshu__: did you try what MonkeyDust and ActionParsnip told youN
<Kruptein> s/N/?/
<krababbel> When I issue pm-hibernate, it immediately wakes again. It worked for some days after Precise came out. Wed May  2 17:19:47 CEST 2012: performing hibernate / s2disk: Could not use the resume device (try swapon -a). Reason: No such device / Wed May  2 17:19:47 CEST 2012: Awake.
<himanshu__> i am goona try
<ThinkT510> is it possible to open multiple instances of pcmanfm using the unity bar? (i know it has tabbed support, just curious)
<elanz> where do I make changes on ubuntu so that the resolv.conf file isn't overwritten?
<himanshu__> well nice suppert team thanx
<Kruptein> ThinkT shift + super + um
<Kruptein> *num
<Kruptein> ThinkT510: ^
<Kruptein> himanshu__: it's solved?
<Kruptein> I guess so
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: is there any other way to get it running if Unity 2d does not support rotate cube in compiz fusion ?
<ThinkT510> Kruptein: ahh, cool, thanks (don't suppose there is a mouse way to do it too?)
<Kruptein> ThinkT510: I hoped right click and clicking the name would work but it didn't :/  I also tried it
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: 2d doesn't use compiz, so won't give the cube. If you log off, then select Unity from the session menu instead of 2D, is it ok?
<Kruptein> ThinkT510: I'm waiting for an answer as well :D
<uglyoldbob> im writing some SCSI device code for a cd drive and having problems with the read toc command. is the mmc specification correct? It never tells me what the control byte is for
<s1>  JayWalker_ then i'd start with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kruptein> ThinkT510: apparently it is middle mouse button -_-
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I need to check if there is an option to select Unity from the session menu
<rollitup> brb
<ThinkT510> Kruptein: ah, that worked, thanks
<Kruptein> ThinkT510: np :)
<s1> twig11: been a long time since i've used the installer .. is that option new !
<JayWalker_> s1, alright. it's annoying when stuff like this happens, especially considering i had 0 problems with 10.04 on the same machine
<ActionParsnip> JayWalker_: some video chips dislike the nouveau driver and (i believe) the display timings were moved in to the kernel. So you need extra options sometimes to get a display
<Jerry_> Hi -- in 12.04 update manager, shows changelog in Details window but it waits for me to hit "q" to get it to continue.  How can I change this behavior?
<ActionParsnip> JayWalker_: it also probably means you will get a black screen instead of plymouth but its harmless and the OS will boot to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: Why do you have to press q?
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: because otherwise update manager does not continue.  It goes so far then stops.  If I open the details window I can see that it has displayed the changelog but is stopped at the end
<twig11> s1: I think that option was there in 11.10. That's the first I remember seeing it. I was surprised this time, however, that it offered to go from 11.04 to 12.04 when Update Manager was still offering an upgrade to 11.10.
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: yes but how do you know to press Q? What is onscreen?
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: I figured it was using "less" or something so I tried hitting "q" which made it continue
<twig11> s1: maybe it's a different process, I don't know.
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: Onscreen all I see is a progress bar that has stopped increasing
<hardy89> Ther's prblm with my WiFi !! Everytime I have to Unintall & reinstall driver for using Wifi.
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: so why not press P or N etc?
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: After a while I opened the details to see what might be there.  that's when I saw the changelog and thought to enter "q", which worked
<Kruptein> because he knows that you need to press q to end the less command
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: ahhh
<Kruptein> :)
<Kruptein> god I hate these pidgin smileys /offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: then opt to not view the changelog
<Glaasje> hi!! =3
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm just used to hitting "q" to exit the "less" command and figured it might work. "p" would just take me back to the top, but not make UM continue
<Kruptein> haha ActionParsnip awesome advise :D
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: you can chnage the theme ;)
<neattoast> Glaasje: yes?
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: Yes, I would rather not view the changelog!  Where is that set?
<Glaasje> I want a cookie...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: I know #lazy :D I just installed my new ubuntu so am not into the fancy stuff yet :p
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: I'd have thought it would be an option in the postinstall...
<hardy89> There's prblm with my WiFi !! Everytime I have to Unintall & reinstall driver for using Wifi. I m new to Ubuntu. Pls help !!!!!!!!
<krababbel> son, you disappoint
<neattoast> !patience > hardy89
<ubottu> hardy89, please see my private message
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: I've never seen it offered
<s1> twig11: I see .
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: weird indeed
<neattoast> irc
<neattoast> sorry
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: doesn't seem to be in the "Software Sources" dialog, Updates tab.  Not sure where else to look
<ActionParsnip> Jerry_: If you run updates in terminal, is it ok (close software centre first and let updates finish)
<sanduz2> is there a way to get the unity launcher to refresh itself manually so new files will display?
<Jerry_> ActionParsnip: Not sure.  I'll have to try that again.  Hey, I found a bug report on this issue: 787802
<Kruptein> sigh why is java always such a pain to install -_-
<kermit> Kruptein: because of lawyers
<Kruptein> for some reason the sha256sums mismatch when I just try to install the jdk7
<neattoast> +1
<Kruptein> kermit: I know it's just :#
<Vincenzinho> !addon
<twig11> kruptein, MonkeyDust, ActionParsnip, s1: I fixed the Terminal shortcut in Keyboard settings. Hate to waste your time when I should have thought of that myself. I had this mental block about all my little problems coming from some huge thing I might have messed up by skipping releases on the upgrade. Didn't even think about the obvious. I still don't see why that shortcut should get deleted but I guess that's the imperfect world of software. Anyway I think I'm
<twig11>  set up for now, thanks to all of you.
<sanduz2> Anyone know how to refresh Unity so that it sees new files in the launcher? Or how long it's set to refresh itself by default?
<Kruptein> twig11: your problem is fixed so we should be happy :)
<neattoast> sanduz2: in the command line: unity --replace
<sanduz2> neattoast: thank you
<Fyodorovna> sander__, do that fro a alt-f2
<Fyodorovna> from*
<JuJuBee> When I try to copy text from netbeans and paste into gmail using Chrome, it does not work but I can paste the text into Kate then copy from kate and paste to gmail?  What might be wrong?
<uglyoldbob> anybody know where I can find information on the read toc command (scsi/mmc)? (somewhere other than the mmc specification?)
<s1> JayWalker_: as for the Broadcom wireless driver , a hardware swich could be causing this , see #commecnt 3 in the following bug report
<hardy89> quit:
<quick-> how do i remove the system wide proxy in the ubuntu 11.10 ?
<rootnoobtux> i got a crap lag video on youtube just now this ain't like this awhile ago what seems to be the problem :(
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: Are you using chromme?
<ActionParsnip> quick-: how did you defineit?
<cowdog1> hello
<s1> twig11: :) glad to know .
<s1> Hi
<cowdog1> brb after school
<quick-> ActionParsnip:  how do i define it wat  ? i gave my network proxy in the network proxy settings and selected the apply system wide configuration .
<rootnoobtux> neattoast, yup
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: Latest version? (18)
<rootnoobtux> neattoast, Chromium 18.0.1025.168 (Developer Build 134367 Linux) Ubuntu 10.04
<fg> Hi again :)
<ActionParsnip> quick-: then go back to the same app and delete the settings
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: You should run the normal google chrome, it has pepper flash. google.com/chrome.
<PerfectGlitch> How can I copy windows files onto my USB using Ubuntu? I have everything up & running.. Thanks! - Josh
<neattoast> PerfectGlitch: Just like you would copy a normal file??
<rootnoobtux> so i need to install the google chrome? not this chromium?
<ActionParsnip> rootnoobtux: Chromium is sweet
<PerfectGlitch> When I right click and copy, no matter wher eI go Paste is unlit
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: normal google chrome has slight differences.
<Simkin> chromium is a cool game
<fg> Kruptein: Hi again
<rootnoobtux> ActionParsnip, yup i think so too
<rootnoobtux> how can i get that normal google chrome then neattoast ?
<neattoast> PerfectGlitch: Can't help you there. Could be a formatting issue.
<therealsnowsnake> PerfectGlitch: Install Unetbootin and use that to copy over the files
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: http://www.google.com/chrome
<s1> Hey fg , WB.
<Kruptein> fg hi
<rootnoobtux> in my software sources do i need to check the Unsupported updates (lucid-backports) ?
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: I doubt it.
<PerfectGlitch> snowflake: I did that, and installed it onto a USB drive, ubuntu 12.04. Everything is up and running, but its almost like that ability is unavailable. Would I be able to FTP from within Ubuntu if I created an FTP on my network?
<quick-> ActionParsnip:  i tried but removing it but it my sys still tries to connect (and now its not there ) so i m not able to connect to internet . the browsers work properly but the apt-get and other system commands take that proxy server
<Kruptein> k later guys need to go
<Connector> How do I access terminal profiles in 12.04? Right clicking on the top doesn't work anymore
<ActionParsnip> quick-: check in apt.conf    not sure where is is so you need the locate command
<fg> s1: Kruptein: I get this error message. It is copied from syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/962688/
<PerfectGlitch> therealsnowsnake: Any other options?
<rootnoobtux> what is this Scanmen and Conqueror? how can i uninstall it? or should i keep it? hmmm thanx
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: Scanmen I don't know, Conqueror is a browser. You can uninstall it with (sudo) apt-get remove conqueror
<i7c> rootnoobtux: these are tools to change values of vars in the ram of running processes
<ActionParsnip> rootnoobtux: if you mean konqueror, it is a file browser i nKDE
<ActionParsnip> *in KDE
<i7c> rootnoobtux: if you have no idea what that means you can uninstall in console by typing: sudo apt-get remove conqueror scanmem
<rootnoobtux> it says GameConqueror
<i7c> rootnoobtux: see what i wrote, or: http://packages.ubunut.com/search?suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=scanmem
<neattoast> !info gameconqueror
<ubottu> gameconqueror (source: scanmem): GUI for scanmem, a game hacking tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12-2 (precise), package size 55 kB, installed size 412 kB
<neattoast> !info scanmem
<ubottu> scanmem (source: scanmem): Program to locate and modify a variable in a running process. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12-2 (precise), package size 45 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ghabit> Hello. I'm looking for DLNA gui server. Advise me please!
<rootnoobtux> got it
<rootnoobtux> it's a game
<rootnoobtux> wew
<lion42> ghabit, like skifta, or am I completely misunderstanding you?
<fifthecho> Am I just oblivious or has mkpasswd been removed from 12.04?
<rootnoobtux> thanx i7c  neattoast  ActionParsnip  :)
<s1> fg: see #comment 3 and 4 in the following bug report
<s1> !bug 982380 | fg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982380 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 11.10 install crashes" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982380
<krababbel> Where is the list of manpages for Pulseaudio?
<echo083> can you recommend me the best sip client software ?
<ghabit> lion42, I have TV with wifi and dlna client. I want to run dlna server on my pc and look tv without wire.
<lion42> ghabit, yes, skifta then.
<mado> hello ... i probably haven't found the right "how to" yet ... i was looking for a way to save my emails and move them to Mozilla Thunderbird
<ghabit> lion42, thank you!
<lion42> No problem.
<mado> or maybe you know another nice free email-program that runs on Ubuntu Linux and MS Windows?
<neattoast> mado: thunderbird
<s1> echo083: have you tryied Ekiga !
<echo083> s1, hummm not yet let's try it :)
<fifthecho> ghabit: You could also try XBMC.
<mado> neattoast, so you say i should stick with my decision of Thunderbird?
<mado> can you help me then moving my emails from Evolution to Thunderbird neattoast ?
<wilee-nilee> mado, description is way to big
<neattoast> mado: I personally would just use gmail :), but sure why not!
<wilee-nilee> vague that is
<quick-> ActionParsnip: ya its there thanks , i ll try connecting now :)
<mado> wilee-nilee, pardon me?
<neattoast> mado: try exporting from evolution, and importing into thunderbird.
<neattoast> or gmail :)
<mado> exporting doesn't work :)
<majoo> is ctrl+alt+f1 safe
<wilee-nilee> mado, your question is rather vague from where are you saving to begin with.
<neattoast> mado: hm....
<mado> ok ... one sec then :)
<rootnoobtux> and one last thing
<ghabit> lion42, cannot find package skifta for ubuntu
<s1> echo083: i haven't had a luck with Ekiga , there is also  jitsi .
<ghabit> fifthecho, looks like xbmc is player, not dlna server?
<lion42> ghabit, I'm not sure if it is listed in the software center. You can find it at http://www.skifta.com/download
<rootnoobtux> if i go to tty mode how can i go back to desktop mode?
<s1> fg: which release are you trying to install ..
<fifthecho> ghabit: It's been a while since I played with it, but IIRC XBMC is both.
<echo083> s1, jitsi works fine but i don't like the interface ... i know i'm hard to be satisfied :(
<lion42> That is just what I use, ghabit. I cannot recommend it any more than any other software available to you, but it worked for me.
<s1> echo083: I see , i haven't try any of 'em yet .. see how Ekiga looks for you :)
<fg> s1: Thanks. It is 12.04 and boot from  cool disk.
<echo083> s1, ekiga crashed let's try another one
<MindSpark> hi. does anyone know if there's adware on chrome for linux?
<s1> fg: I assume you check the iso md5 hash ..
<UICTamale> MindSpark: the paranoid can always install chromium instead of chrome
<theadmin> MindSpark: lolwat. Of course not.
<UICTamale> to get the open-source version
<UICTamale> theadmin: technically, the tracking google does when you run chrome is very similar to adware.
<fifthecho> Okay…it doesn't look like I'm oblivious. Does anyone know where mkpasswd is hidden in 12.04?
<rootnoobtux> now i got this same problem i click x button on skype and it closed but when i open it again by clicking the app icon it asked me to login again but yet my previous skype was still running how can i open it back?
<s1> echo083: any error messages to why it crached .. there is also linphone .
<theadmin> UICTamale: That's not "adware", that'd be "spyware", and you can disable sending stats (it's disabled by default in modern releases anyway)
<fg> s1: I checked it. it is correct.
<chouhan> There's prblm with my WiFi !! Everytime I have to Unintall & reinstall driver for using Wifi.
<echo083> s1, qutecom linphone and ekiga are the last remaining i came here to avoid to test them all :(
<MindSpark> UICTamale, yes, but I am wondering if there's a way to remove the thing now
<UICTamale> remove chrome?
<wilee-nilee> http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron.php
<s1> echo083: to bad , those are all i know.
<wilee-nilee> no tracking^^^^
<rootnoobtux> ActionParsnip, now i got this same problem i click x button on skype and it closed but when i open it again by clicking the app icon it asked me to login again but yet my previous skype was still running how can i open it back?
<s1> fg: Do you what Graphic card you have on that machine ..
<s1> fg: *know .
<fg> s1: Radeon HD 4200
<arthurb> Hello there, has anyone managed to get a52 to work with pulseaudio in a recent version of Ubuntu (precise or oneiric)?
<chouhan> There's prblm with my WiFi !! Everytime I have to Unintall & reinstall driver for using Wifi. My laptop is Lenovo 3000 Y410 !!!
<sturd> Hi everyone.  Has anyone managed to edit the pre-set audio formats for ripping music?  I want to increase the quality of the ogg format, but the old option is greyed out in Rhythmbox and is now non-existent in sound-juicer
<mado> neattoast, ? ... how oes this exporting and importing work? ... i don't get it any more ... something's odd ...
<mado> neattoast, -> Importieren in diesen Ordner ist nicht möglich:
<mado> Vermutlich handelt es sich um ein IMAP-Konto oder eine Newsgruppe.
<rootnoobtux> i7c, now i got this same problem i click x button on skype and it closed but when i open it again by clicking the app icon it asked me to login again but yet my previous skype was still running how can i open it back?
<rootnoobtux> neattoast, now i got this same problem i click x button on skype and it closed but when i open it again by clicking the app icon it asked me to login again but yet my previous skype was still running how can i open it back?
<s1> fg: okay , i've asked because you might need to try a different kerenl boot option .. am looking for the right one.
<mado> i get this error message and i have no idea why ... i tried importing something to Thunderbird
<fg> s1: Thanks:)
<srikanth> hi.. can anyone help to configure touchegg
<teratoma> does the desktop cd let me do full disk encryption like the alternate ?
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: i would say killall skype :)
<qEssence> Anyone knows how toforce xrdp ro use gnome-shell? If i enter from windows to ubuntu, automatically logs into Unity Without asking what WM to use.
<neattoast> mado: I have no idea :?
<|||||||||||||> I can't get Gnome Do to show up in 12.04 at all. The summon command doesn't work and I can't get to it at all since it's not on the toolbar any longer
<lion42> teratoma, no. AFAIK, with the most recent CD you will still need to use the alternate installer to do the whole-disk encrypted LVM. You can encrypt your home drive using the regular installer, however.
<fg> s1: But it is ubiquity bug. isn't it?
<teratoma> congrats on most annoying irc nick ever
<ghabit> lion42, sorry one more time, it's name is 'skifta'?
<lion42> ghabit, yes, and the link is http://www.skifta.com/download
<cb400f> hey, someone happen to know the command to run the restricted driver manager from the commandline? I'm trying to help with a problem on a system in portuguese, and I don't speak that
<quick-> i am not able to add any user to my system. if i use the GUI it gives the configuration cannot be saved . and at the commandprompt itgives that the cannot lock etc/passwd try again later .Please help
<ghabit> application center cannot find that package.
<rootnoobtux> neattoast, hmmm is it ps -aux skype? or i dunno hehe help pls hehe
<srikanth> hello . .
<lion42> ghabit, I do not know if it is in the application center, you can download it from that site or you can seek out an alternate software.
<wilee-nilee> |||||||||||||, try synapse it is much nicer I believe
<neattoast> rootnoobtux: I'm not sure. Why not just go with killall?
<ghabit> lion42, understood, thank you!
<ghabit> one more question - how to setup and test my sound? Looks like troubles here. I have built-in soundcard and 5.1 output (3 jacks). Can anyone help me?
<chouhan> There's prblm with my WiFi !! Everytime I have to Unintall & reinstall driver for using Wifi. My laptop is Lenovo 3000 Y410 !!!
<dr__willis> ghabit:  !alsa
<dr__willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<s1> fg: Yeah , but the graphic card could be cauisng this as well .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity
<qEssence> Anyone knows how toforce xrdp ro use gnome-shell? If i enter from windows to ubuntu, automatically logs into Unity Without asking what WM to use.
<srikanth> hi i need a help
<wilee-nilee> srikanth, you have the gui right?
<sturd> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to alter the settings for the Ogg audio format when ripping from CD, but I can't get at the options to do so (it's greyed out in Rhythmbox, and is totally deleted from sound juicer).  Does anyone know how to get around this?
<srikanth> no i dont have gui
<s1> fg: anyhow , the Ubiquity should be fixed on 12.04 as i didn't noticed other users having the same issue .
<maheanuu> For some reason during a burn session, I had it fail after burning the first of 3 copies that I was making and when I was asked to load the 2nd disk for burning, it told me that there was no media and that is where I am as of nopw
<|||||||||||||> wilee-nilee : not bad at all! thanks
<srikanth> i installed touchegg using terminal .i dont know where to find gui .
<maheanuu> I am running 10.04.4 LTS 64 bit Ubuntu
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm having a weird problem with routing. when i suspend my laptop at work, and bring it home, a bunch of routes are in the route cache (ip route show table cache) pointing to the work router. even if i flush the route cache, they get recreated. how do i clear them??
<wilee-nilee> srikanth, actually you have to use the config never used it and the video I find is very hard to see.
<maheanuu> Are there any diagnostics that I can use to see if my "new" cd/dvd drive is still truly working
<wilee-nilee> |||||||||||||, thought you might like it as well. :)
<s1> fg: i am still looking .. hold up :)
<srikanth> no i dont know how to use it .
<chouhan> There's prblm with my WiFi !! Everytime I have to Unintall & reinstall driver for using Wifi. My laptop is Lenovo 3000 Y410 !!!
<|||||||||||||> now I've went Katapult -> Gnome Do -> Launchy -> Synapse. I never thought the launcher space would be so competitive :P
<fg> s1: OK. Thanks.
<yuri__> I'm trying to force 64-bit ubuntu to compile 32-bit using the -m32 cflags option. However, it finally started compiling and exited with this error: "/usr/include/features.h:324:26: fatal error: bits/predefs.h: No such file or directory" Does anyone have any ideas for me? I can't figure it out. :(
<ghabit> how to work with multiple monitors? Just attached via hdmi second monitor.
<qEssence> Anyone knows how toforce xrdp ro use gnome-shell? If i enter from windows to ubuntu, automatically logs into Unity Without asking what WM to use.
<srikanth> how to configure the file'
<danielo> Hi I'd like to install kubuntu 11.10 kde but my hdd isn't recognized...
<danielo> Actually in kde partition manager, it suggests to create a new partition table because "No valid partition table wa found on this device"
<Boson> darmok on the ocean
<Boson> jalad at tanagra
<khaktoos> danielo looooool
<Sidewinder> !ot | Boson
<ubottu> Boson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danielo> khaktoos : yeah...
<chouhan> Quit: Leaving
<qEssence> Anyone knows how toforce xrdp ro use gnome-shell? If i enter from windows to ubuntu, automatically logs into Unity Without asking what WM to use.
<khaktoos> well, how many primary partitions do you have?
<s1> fg: like you did before , but this time try adding " acpi=force nomodeset "
<danielo> Any ideas ?
<khaktoos> danielo, well, how many primary partitions do you have?
<danielo> khaktoos : maybe 2 or three
<danielo> (win + data + another)
<khaktoos> lol
<danielo> 3
<danielo> lolilol
<khaktoos> you have win? why the hell do u wanna install ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> danielo, you probably have 4 primaries many OEM install are this way.
<acmeinc1> does anyone know how to change the default font color for a theme?  the albatross theme has white text on a grey background :(
<danielo> wilee-nilee : yes I forgot. In fact there's another which is hidden --'
<wilee-nilee> khaktoos, this channel and the ##windows channel are ful of multiboters.
<danielo> So 4
<khaktoos> wilee-nilee, what now?!
<khaktoos> I'm trolling in there
<srikanth> wilee-nilee,how to configure
<Dr_willis> qEssence,  perhaps set gnome in your .dmrc file
<wilee-nilee> danielo, 4 is the most on a single HD you need to loose one and insert a extended then a logical for the OS and a swap.
<danielo> but the problem is that I cannot edit these partitions with qtparted. I can only read 'em
<Angtagapagligt> Hey everyone... is it save to upgrade to 12.04 with prod system?
<wilee-nilee> danielo, are you backed up and do you have a recovery od install disc for windows?
<khaktoos> danielo, get rid of your hard drive and buy a new one, that's all
<wilee-nilee> s/os/disc
<fidel_> Angtagapagligt: if you do backup before ..it's somehow safe yes ;)
<fidel_> otherwise its wild guessing
<JMS32> Hello! How to disable n-mode (i need only b/g) in my wireless adapter?
<danielo> wilee-nilee : all my stuff are on data part. Is it enough ?
<khaktoos> JMS32, does your wireless have a control panel? (usually @ 192.168.1.1)
<danielo> I don't have an external hdd now
<s1> fg: any luck !
<Angtagapagligt> Yeah of course I'll do a backup at first ;)
<wilee-nilee> danielo, to be honest I don't have the patience to walk you through this others will though I'm sure. :)
<khaktoos> danielo: no one gives a shit if you have an external hdd
<JMS32> khaktoos: no..no... Not in wireles access point. In my PC
<oCean> khaktoos: control your language here, please
<oCean> JMS32: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<oCean> JMS32: ah, that explains it
<wilee-nilee> !op | khaktoos
<ubottu> khaktoos: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<oCean> wilee-nilee: we're here
<fg> s1: OK
<qEssence> Dr_willis: Thanks, but no changes.
<qEssence> Dr_willis: Any other idea?
<wilee-nilee> oCean, I figured as such just seems like strange channel help.
<khaktoos> !op wilee-nilee
<fg> s1: It Solved:)
<JMS32> oCean: I do it in Windows... But even can't imagine how to solve this problem in ubuntu...
<acmeinc1> does anyone know how to change the default font color for a theme?  the albatross theme has white text on a grey background :(
<s1> fg: just to make sure before you go to try that ..
<s1> fg: Really!
<khaktoos> help operators, wilee-nilee is insulting me :((
<oCean> khaktoos: enough, drop it please
<JMS32> khaktoos: no ideas?
<danielo> wilee-nilee, khaktoos : but what is the problem ? Why can't I edit them ? And I can use a logical partition for linux, no ?
<danielo> can I ?
<oCean> JMS32: you realize this is an ubuntu channel, only ubuntu questions are on topic
<khaktoos> JMS32, sorry, never done that
<fg> s1: yes
<s1> khaktoos: please stay on-topic and keep it friendly :)
<JMS32> oCean: i'm using ubuntu)
<fg> s1: sudo apt-get update
<s1> fg: Great , glad to know.
<fg> s1: And sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubiquity
<JMS32> \
<fg> s1 :)
<sae> Hello :)
<oCean> JMS32: Could you try to explain (in the channel) what you are trying to do?
<fg> s1: Is is installing now:)
<s1> fg: that was easy , i missed that !
<wilee-nilee> danielo, all I can say here is 4 primaries are the max a single HD can have or 3 prinaries with a extended for logicals.
<qEssence> Anyone knows how toforce xrdp ro use gnome-shell? If i enter from windows to ubuntu, automatically logs into Unity Without asking what WM to use.
<JMS32> My wi-fi wireless card working in b/g/n mode. I want to disable 'n'. How to do it?
<s1> fg: good thinking of you :)
<fg> s1: Thanks a lot for your help and your attention and your  try :)
<ssta> JMS32: why would you want to?  It will pick the one that's best for the access point automatically
<sae> Running Precise I can see the update manager icon in the starter bar indicating new updates. But clicking on it doesn't open it.
<s1> fg: You're most welcome .. you've done it so props asn Salut :D
<sae> Trying to put it into focus via Alt+Tab doesn't do anything either. Tried starting it from the Dash, but no success to bring it up
<wilee-nilee> sae, try resetting unity alt-f2 unity -reset
<fg> s1: "you've done it so props asn Salut" what means?
<JMS32> ssta: I have some troubles with AP-n and this cheap china adapter. In Windows this problems was solved, when i'm disabled 'n'. I think same issue can be solved in ubuntu when i'll disable n in ubuntu
<newtoarch> Where can I add "options k10temp force=1" in modprobe.d directory?
<garou> Help. Hi. How can I run my own scripts on kate 3.8.2? Looks like the old plugin "External tools" isn't available anymore.
<ssta> JMS32: you should be able to do something like: sudo iwlist wlan0; sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu <something from the list that you like the look of>
<garou> I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ssta> JMS32: umm, sudo iwlist modulation
<s1> fg: i mean i Salute you :)
<fg> s1: Sorry for my broken English. Thanks apain.
<sae> wilee-nilee: thanks for the hint, but that didn't help. When I issue the command should I see some form of feedback?
<oCean> newtoarch: since your nick implies you may be using Arch, are you using Ubuntu?
<fg> s1: cheers:) bye:D
<wilee-nilee> sae, the desktop restart reset
<xrogplx> hello sir i am not able to connect wifi on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> restarts
<newtoarch> oCean, Yes I am new to ubuntu.
<s1> fg: take care :)
<xrogplx> please some one help me
<oCean> newtoarch: also, googling that exact phrase gives me a archwiki link with how/where to set that option
<xrogplx> i recently upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<mauri> hi all
<mauri> !list
<ubottu> mauri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xrogplx> and now wifi is not working
<lion42> xrogplx, it would help to tell people what kind of computer and what kind of wireless card you have.
<newtoarch> oCean, lol thanks I noticed there was no modprobe.conf in ubuntu
<zolin_mx> Hello
<wilee-nilee> sae, have you made any changes to compiz?
<xrogplx> Sir my pc is Lenovo 570
<s1> JMS32: Does your laptop have a wi-ifi hardware switch do so !
<tizza10> sae: Try running sudo apt-get update in a terminal, then sudo apt-get upgrade and report any errors.
<sae> wilee-nilee: I did the following: ctrl+alt+t and the unity --reset (using 2 dashes "-") and that worked. Should it have worked just with 1 "-"
<wilee-nilee> sae, yeah probably glad it is working. :)
<Angtagapagligt> what music player does 12.04 use out of the box?
<Sidewinder> xrogplx, The exact error messages (if you have them), can be invaluable, too. :)
<sae> tizza10: thank you for the hint. I usually do it like that, but since it showed up in the starter I thought I go for it
<zolin_mx> I have upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 recenty
<wilee-nilee> sae, ah I see now my keyboard is slow I hit the -- twice my bad I should have looked up
<Mister2> hey guys, i'm looking for a utility i used to use that could chop up pdfs so that books that were scanned as two pages could be seperated into individual pages... anybody know the name? i'm also looking for something to remove and edit bookmarks on pdfs
<xrogplx> @Sidewinder wireless contections are not even showing on my pc
<ajnr> hello I got unexpectedly automatic logoff in 12.04 ubuntu  and all my opened window have to restart again , anyone help me in this regard , how to solve the problem
<JMS32> ssta: iwlist wlan0 modulation: unknown modulation information
<zolin_mx> Mister2 pdftk
<nintet> does sound work by defualt with the VMM in ubuntu 12?
<newtoarch> oCean, Thanks I got it.
<sae> wilee-nilee: no problem! Thanks for the confirmation!
<xrogplx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970457  here is my problem
<ssta> JMS32: hmm, I dunno then, sorry
<Mister2> thanks zolin_mx
<nintet> does anyone emulate other systems on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> sae, I'm still a look at the keyboard typer lol.
<ssta> nintet: "emulate"?  I run many VMs
<nintet> does sound work in your VMs?
<Sidewinder> xrogplx, I an by far, not an expert on wireless, sorry, but I'm sure someone can assist if you provide enough info. :-)
<ssta> nintet: yes
<nintet> because in Cent6 it does not
<Sidewinder> am, even
<JMS32> ssta: sudo iwconfig wlan0 modu 11g: SET failed on device wlan0; Operation not supported...
<ActionParsnip> nintet: ther are sweet NES and MSX emulators here :)
<nintet> it is not allowed to by SELinux Permissions
<sae> wilee-nilee: :D
<nintet> does ubuntu 12 use SELinux?
<Mister2> any known issues with 12.04 and dell's mini 10?
<ssta> JMS32: sounds like your card doesn't support setting it that way then.  Maybe there's another way, but I don't know how
<Guest8178>  does ubuntu come with a checksum utility
<ActionParsnip> nintet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SELinux
<zolin_mx> Where can I report a freeze on 12.04?
<xrogplx> @<Sidewinder> i hope so :(
<ActionParsnip> Guest8178: yes, it comes with the md5sum command
<zolin_mx> I was using Unity and my ubuntu hanged
<zolin_mx> I had to reboot
<nintet> so SELinux is not installed by defualt in Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> nintet, not sure the exact definition of an emulator or yours that is but virtualbox runs in centos 6
<Guest8178> ActionParsnip, only cli
<ActionParsnip> nintet: no it's optional
<ActionParsnip> Guest8178: md5sum is CLI....
<nintet> well the reason i would want to use an emulator is for sound software
<nintet> so you can see the problem
<ActionParsnip> nintet: there are lots of native sound apps for Ubuntu
<s1> JMS32: do you get any output from iwlist wlan0 event ..
<sae> nintet: which system are you trying to emulate?
<nintet> HaiKu
<nintet> Windows
<Kruptein> hmz my external monitor doesn't show up when I go to system settings>screens,  I have to enable it everytime trough nvidia settings
<ActionParsnip> nintet: http://virtualboxes.org/images/haiku/   run it in virtualbox instead :)
<nintet> so basically, you are saying that if i install windows in virtualbox, i will have sound?
<JMS32> s1: yep. Set channel, set mode, new AP, Set ESSID, Set encoding, scan request completed
<ssta> nintet: I always have had
<nintet> k thanks.
<nintet> thanks again everyone!
<xrogplx> Someone please help me with wifi problem on Ubuntu 12.04 (Lenovo Z570)
<Kruptein> wait isn't 64bit pae by default?
<sae> ninet: be aware of latency issues in virtualized systems
<ActionParsnip> nintet: if the host has sound then it will be used by the guest, if you haven't made your Ubuntu OS have sound yet you will not have any sound in Windows
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: it doesn't need it, it  has 64bit address registers
<LjL> Kruptein: uh, why does 64bit *need* PAE?
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: maximum ram for 64bit is 4Eb
<sae> ninet: you might want to check out Ubuntu Studio
<TboatBKK> hey all, am having trouble getting my server to pickup with my DynDNS, anyone have some time to help me out?
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: ok fine lol I just read "the 32bit version comes with pae by default" so I was confused
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: only 4 eb D: damn
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: yes, as 32bit is 'advised', you may find users have more RAM, this needs accommodating
<Kruptein> LjL nvm was being stupid for a moment :p
<ssta> Kruptein: wait until 128 bit...it will be impossible to run out of address space
<Kruptein> 128bit is too mainstream 16bit is the shit
 * alankila wonders if 2^128 bits of memory would fill all known universe
<ssta> alankila: and then some...
<TboatBKK> have static set, can ssh locally, but get no connection with external address, believe it is either in my DNS settings, (resolv.conf) or hosts.  any network/server buffs on?  I'm running 12.04
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: yes, 4eb = ~ 4,300 million gigabytes
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: was being sarcastic ;)
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: i know ;);)
<Kruptein> lololol :D
<Sidewinder> For those of you that could find it in your heart to assist xrogplx with his problem, this will give the background music: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970457
<ThePendulum> In Nautilus, is it possible to remove the Computer bookmarks, or change their paths?
<Captain_Crow> can ubuntu play dvds?
<jrib> !dvd | Captain_Crow
<ubottu> Captain_Crow: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xrogplx> Help me sir i <3 Linux and i know this community helps everyone :(
<jrib> ThePendulum: sure, edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, you can make new ones and remove those there I believe, I'm not in unity right now to check.
<ThePendulum> jrib: I'll try that, thanks! A pity this doesn't seem to be a GUI feature though
<xrogplx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970457   Here is my problem :)
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: You can edit regular bookmarks, but apparently not the one under 'Computer'
<jrib> ThePendulum: yeah, I'm not sure if it's exposed in the gui anywhere
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, that would make sense really.
<ThePendulum> jrib: Wait, I think I found it
<ThePendulum> jrib: In a submenu far far away
<Kruptein> hub ftw
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/disable-iwlwifi-n.conf                     reboot to test
<ThePendulum> jrib: Nevermind, editing them just adds bookmarks and keeps the current ones -_- I
<ThePendulum> will try the file
<Hebram> wilee-nilee, ThePendulum:  You can install ubuntu-tweak and edit the the places under computer.  Go to Admins-->User Folder
<ActionParsnip> those Centrino wireless chips are rubbish
<xrogplx> ok let me try this ::)
<flow> hi, i have a little problem with gedit , i added teh terminal at the buttom but now the font color in the terminal is white so its hard to read on the gray background, does anyone know  how to change that?
<Shogoot> Hi people. Is there any minimalistic desktop for ubuntu? something light and basic?
<TboatBKK> is there a server/network specific ubuntu irc?
<zparta> if i get a NO_PUBKEY when i try to add a new source.list is there any way to get the pubkey? or make it skip it
<jrib> zparta: you're adding a ppa?
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: lubuntu
<zparta> ppa? i am adding ulteo's lucid repo to my precise install :P
<ActionParsnip> zparta: that won't work
<zparta> gonna try if their binary works ^^
<Shogoot> lubuntu is a distro isint it? or is lubuntu a desktop?
<jrib> zparta: don't mix repositories for different versions of ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: there is lubuntu-desktop   it will pull in the default lubuntu settings to your OS
<ThePendulum> Shogoot: There's Lxde and Xfce. You may install those by installing Lubuntu or Xubuntu so you don't have to do all the integration yourself
<garou> !Help. Hi. How can I run my own scripts on kate 3.8.2? Looks like the old plugin "External tools" isn't available anymore.
<ubottu> garou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lion42> Shogoot, it is ubuntu with the LXDE desktop environment. It is good if you have an older computer.
<lion42> (I was just redundant. Forgive me, internet.)
<ActionParsnip> lion42: or want something rock solid :)
<ssta> or want to use your CPU for actual work rather than eye candy :)
<qEssence> Anyone knows how to force xrdp ro use gnome-shell? If i enter from windows to ubuntu, automatically logs into Unity Without asking what WM to use.
<s1> xrogplx: do have a dual boot system with windows ..
<T|ASK> When I install the AMD graphics driver my 2D accel. is very fast - normal?
<L3tops> garou: kate isn't even bundled with ubuntu is it? It's gedit... iirc... why dont you check in #kubuntu   they might have a better idea
<flow> hi, i have a little problem with gedit , i added teh terminal at the buttom but now the font color in the terminal is white so its hard to read on the gray background, does anyone know  how to change the font color or the background of the terminal?
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, lion42. i got ubuntu on my machine, i just dont want to mess up the partitions and such changing the distro, but i want a less flashy desktop. For me its visual noise. Ill see if i can make my ubuntu downgrade the desktop to lubuntu :)
<xrogplx> @<sl> no its only one os
<qEssence> Or Anyone can recommend an Remote desktop server wich allows me to select the WM?
<ThePendulum> ssta: I hear the 'eyecandy' argument a lot. I'm telling you, my personal performance goes downhill if a DE looks remarkably unattractive
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: its not a new distro, you are just installing an additional desktop
<L3tops> flow: edit/preferences colors and fonts are all changable.
<s1> xrogplx: okay .
<lion42> Shogoot, I don't know about the new version of ubuntu, but with the old one you could just add LXDE by searching for it in the software center.
<Shogoot> ActionParsnip, gotcha
<lion42> (under lubuntu I believe)
<ssta> ThePendulum: fair enough.  Mine goes down when I'm distracted by bling ... different strokes
<garou> L3tops: I will try there ^^. Thx.
<ThePendulum> Shogoot, ActionParsnip: Installing Xubuntu (Xfce) or Lubuntu (Lxde) will solve a few issues that will occur when installing Xfce or Lxde directly. You don't need to mess with partitions, their installers will take care of that just like the Ubuntu installer (which is basically the same one besides the slides).
<tensorpudding> qEssence, try logging in using xdmcp
<ssta> ThePendulum: and it's a matter of debate what constitutes "attractive" :)
<ThePendulum> ssta: Same here, but I find Ubuntu 12.04 (with Unity) fairly minimalistic and not as 'bling bling' as KDE is by default, or Windows
<ThePendulum> ssta: And you are right
<scott_ino> can someone confirm an openoffice bug before I report it?
<ActionParsnip> scott_ino: go for it
<ignacio> hola
<benny_> hello users! :)
<ThePendulum> Greetings ignacio
<qEssence> tensorpudding: do you mean xrdp?
<tensorpudding> no?
<DebolazST> Unity is horribly ugly to look at by default, and changing theme and stuff like that barely improves it. But I still love it because it's so functional. :)
<tensorpudding> what's xrdp?
<s1> JMS32: which mode you want to set ..
<ignacio> algien habla español?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tensorpudding> is that like windows RDP for X?
<tensorpudding> that's not the same thing
<qEssence> tensorpudding: A remote desktop server for ubuntu.
<JMS32> s1: bg only
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> i am restarting my pc
<scott_ino> ActionParsnip, LibreOffice Writer -> File/New/Labels crashes Libreoffice
<uni4dfx> Is there a way to "upgrade" Ubuntu into Debian?
<Shogoot> Are XFce and Lxde the most minimal desktops i can get?
<tensorpudding> qEssence, you can configure remote login using XDMCP still, I think
<JMS32> s1: but now i'm having much mire interesting troubles, trying to research it)
<ignacio> algien habla español? necesito ayuda
<ThePendulum> DebolazST: I don't even see much of Unity, it's just default application icons?
<scott_ino> ActionParsnip, this is on 12.04 with LibreOffice 3.5.2.2
<tensorpudding> !es | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xrogplx> lxde has most minimum i guess
<lion42> Shogoot, I think it's the "most minimal" you can get without sacrificing functionality.
<qEssence> tensorpudding: Well thanks, i'll give a try.
<tensorpudding> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<ActionParsnip> scott_ino: works fine here, 12.04 using Unity2D
<tensorpudding> oh, that's not it
<tensorpudding> what the heck
<ActionParsnip> scott_ino: tried Unity2D session?
<tensorpudding> who would put a TLDP link on here
<Gup> anyone familiar with this strange output for ifconfig? (huge numbers on eth0) http://pastebin.com/hbtBZMTC
<scott_ino> ActionParsnip, k thanks I'll see if i can track it down first, using Gnome3
<nvz> would anyone happen to know of a program that can work from console like alsamixer that can do what the sound prefs does and change volume of individual apps?
<TboatBKK> can anyone help in setting up my 12.04 server to port forward to my dns?
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> those commands doesn't work :(
<tensorpudding> those things are amazingly out-of-date
<ThePendulum> Shogoot: Lxde is as minimal as you can get, but Xfce can look a bit better (or so they say, including me) while still being damned small
<scott_ino> ActionParsnip, seems application oriented though on first glance
<Shogoot> lion42,  Im just a bit confused... a windowmanager != desktop, right?
<ActionParsnip> scott_ino: yes, Gnome3 using Unity2D
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: did the file get made ok?
<tensorpudding> i can't remember how you setup xdmcp on ubuntu though
<JMS32> i can't connect to any WiFi'es...
<lion42> Shogoot, uh, someone other than me can answer that better. ActionParsnip to the rescue?
<JMS32> :(
<xrogplx> sorry i didn't get any file :(
<JMS32> I saw a lot of networks, but can't connect to them.. What to do?
<Dr_willis> tensorpudding,  normally enable it in the *dm configs - but i recall that gdm in the 11.x release did not have the feature. not sure about lightdm
<ThePendulum> Shogoot: The window manager usually is part of the desktop enviroment, afaik
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: so if you run:  file /etc/modprobe.d/disable-iwlwifi-n.conf      it says it's missing?
<tensorpudding> i know that xdmcp is still supported in debian, since that's what i'm using as my server
<Guest8178> I need a check sum utility for ubuntu something with a front end
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list     use a pastebin to host
<tensorpudding> i'd be most disappointed if they removed that functionality from gdm 3
<Dr_willis> tensorpudding,  its still a feature of X. but the gdm3 i recall did not have the feature.
<tensorpudding> what about lightdm
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: what do you need to do on the remote system?
<Dr_willis> tensorpudding,  or for some reason i twas turned off.
<Dr_willis> tensorpudding,  i have no idea on lightdm
<tensorpudding> i'm asking on qEssence's behalf
<Shogoot> Im so ready to strippubuntu down. Im gonnatry it when i get homw
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> (No such file or directory)
<Dr_willis> tensorpudding,  not sure about the new gnome-shell's version of gdm either
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: then the file wasn't made. Try:  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/disable-iwlwifi-n.conf       and add the line:   options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1      save the new file, close gedit and reboot
<qEssence> tensorpudding: you got more attention in five minutes than I in the whole day :P
<tensorpudding> i totally don't use it very often though, it's more convenient to do administration on the shell
<Shogoot> I wonder what community is the most active. XFce or Lxde?
<Dr_willis> i really dont need xdmcp these days - i just use ssh/x forwarding
<L3tops> flow: ahh... you are probably opening it with gksudo (or should be anyway instead of sudo)... so your root profile is different than your user profile... should be able to make the same changes in the one  you open from termina (again, use gksudo).
<qEssence> Im trying to login from Windows to Ubuntu remote desktop, i can do it with xrdp, but, this logins me automatically into Unity WM, and i need to use gnome-shell.
<tensorpudding> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66431/how-do-i-configure-lightdm-to-work-with-xdmcp
<tensorpudding> there
<tensorpudding> it's possible with lightdm apparently
<Dr_willis> qEssence,  did you try changeing your .dmrc file?
<flow> hi, i have a little problem with gedit , i added teh terminal at the buttom but now the font color in the terminal is white so its hard to read on the gray background, does anyone know  how to change that? i've already tried edit preferences colors and fonts it only changes the editor but not the terminal at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: what do you want to do on the remote system once connected?
<qEssence> Dr_willis: I changed it from "ubuntu" to "gnome" Whit no luck.
<zamba> i have a problem with my ubuntu server.. the / is mounted write protected and i'm not able to write anything to it
<zamba> # mount -o remount /
<ssta> qEssence: what starts is defined by the startwm.sh script in /etc/xrdp.  By default I think it just calls the standard system Xsession.  You can configure it to whatever you want though
<L3tops> flow if you want to change the colors of the terminal, you can do so as well.
<zamba> mount: cannot remount block device /dev/md0 read-write, is write-protected
<zamba> what do i do?
<Dr_willis> qEssence,  i also recall a tweak at the webupd8 site or askubuntu.com about changeing the default desktop system wide (for everyone) to gnome
<ActionParsnip> zamba: boot to live CD and fsck the partition is a good move
<qEssence> ActionParsnip: Im trying to get a Remote Desktop in ubuntu, from Win7
<Jonah79_> Unity is a fine desktop
<L3tops> ActionParsnip: can he fsck a raid?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: well, it's a remote system, so it's not something i can do for the moment
<Jonah79_> I'm really used to it now :)
<Dr_willis> qEssence,  on a local lan? or over the internet?
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: yes, but to then do what on the remote system?
<flow> then im doing something wrong it doesnt work
<ssta> Jonah79_: wfm isn't the only way :)
<JMS32> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/k5Vd0vsR
<ActionParsnip> L3tops: not sure
<agentgasmask> Trying to use a bluetooth headset with xubuntu 12.04. Device pairs and connects correctly. However, there are no settings for it in pavucontrol. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: smarthands request then :)
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> when i restart my pc it say you are offline .
<Jonah79_> So many great desktops for ~Linux now
<xrogplx> network disconect
<flow> and how do i use gksudo?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: huh?
<flow> never heard before
<qEssence> ActionParsnip:  Its Just a matter of preferences, i can do the same on unity. We just prefer gnome-shell for doing it.
<Dr_willis> flow,  gksudo progrmname
<L3tops> flow: gksudo gedit file
<ActionParsnip> JMS32: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see networks?
<wilee-nilee> Jonah79_, you might try #ubuntu-oftopic for comments. :)
<flow> hmm ok
<qEssence> ssta: I've readed some info regarding that, but could not find a way to change it. Do you know where can i find some docs?
<wilee-nilee> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jonah79_> thanks wilee-nilee
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: you aren't answering the question. Lets say you get connected. What are you going to do on the remote system exactly?
<L3tops> !gksudo | flow
<ubottu> flow: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<wilee-nilee> Jonah79_, no problem that is a interesting place lol.
<ssta> qEssence: not that I know of, there might be some somewhere though, ask google
<qEssence> ActionParsnip: Im sorry. Just act like im in front of the physical terminal.
<qEssence> ssta: Thanks. Itryed, no luck at all.
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: yes but to do waht? updates?
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> when i sudo iwlist scan i get : wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: do you dual boot the system?
<savr> ubuntu has been running my fans on full blast
<savr> cpu load is very low
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> Nope it's only One OS = Ubuntu 12.04 in my pc (previously i use 11.10 )
<savr> and core temps are all below 40c
<JMS32> ActionParsnip: yes... I saw one... But it looks strange. Ubuntu applet can see a lot of networks
<flow> hmm but the terminal in the buttomline of gedit is still grey with white fonts^^
<qEssence> ActionParsnip:  Erhm.. no, maybe im wrong with something, Just tryng to get Ubuntu acts like a Virtual remote server for some user sessions.
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: do you have a shortcut key to enable / disable wifi?
<savr> I can't run fancontrold for some reason on this laptop
<savr> how do I make the fans to shut up
<L3tops> flow: again, change it there, and when you close it, it should retain the changes for next session
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: but why do they need the full desktop? What are you doing on the desktop exactly?
<qEssence> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, maybe the problem is that english its not my native, so i cant completly understand you.
<ActionParsnip> savr: what make and model system?
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> Yes i do have shortcut key and i checked that also
<zamba> ActionParsnip: what's smarthands?
<flow> ah ,ok now i get it ^^ ,ok im trying it
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: you get connected successfully (imagine), now what do you need to do on the system?
<savr> ActionParsnip, dell laptitude 5450
<zamba> well, i'm running fsck on a mounted file system now.. no worries so far :)
<ActionParsnip> zamba: where you get an engineer to do a remote task for you, worked too long in data centres here ;)
<JMS32> ActionParsnip: heh. no. no networks now in iwlist scan
<wylde> JMS32: just curious, do any of the networks/access points you've tried to connect to belong to you?
<Gup> any idea on wifi/networking problems started after kernel update shown here: http://pastebin.com/698GSFEN
<flow> still the same -.-
<savr> sorry ActionParsnip
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> previously in my lenovo ubuntu 11.10 i use : sudo service network-manager stop  sudo rmmod acer_wmi sudo modprobe acer_wmi
<JMS32> wylde: yes, of course
<qEssence> ActionParsnip: The goal is to have A monitor on Windows7  with a session oppened into the ubuntu machine, with remote desktop, so i can do whatever i can ( Except killing X and such) From Windows 7, using the remote desktop.
<zamba> ActionParsnip: well, there's no engineer available.. just 50+ year old non-tech savvy lusers :)
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> sudo rfkill unblock all
<savr> ActionParsnip, latitude e5400
<wylde> JMS32: alrighty, just asking :)
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: yes but why do you want to see the remote desktop, what are you going to do on the remote system?
<flow> the editor color changes but not the color or font color of the terminal plugin
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> then my wifi worked but not now in 12.04
<JMS32> wylde: 2 networks is mine) I'm using one to write this mm essages from notebook)
<xrogplx> :(
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: did you clean install Precise or did you upgrade from Oneiric?
<savr> ActionParsnip, sorry its not that one second...
<goddard> can I make a visual directory diagram including permissions?
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> upgrade from 11.10 Oneiric to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> xrogplx: tried Precise liveCD to see if it works there?
<savr> ActionParsnip, it is the Dell Latitude E5420 and I have confirmed it
<L3tops> flow, I am not exactly sure what you are saying... this works on my end. Can you take a screenshot please?
<qEssence> ActionParsnip: Argh :P  Imagine you are working as usual infront of your ubuntu machine. Well, my goal is to achieve the same, but in a fullscreen remote desktop in Win7. Doing whatever i need to, from edit files, compile, or surf the web xD
<JMS32> ActionParsnip: what to do? :((
<xrogplx> <ActionParsnip> i think i have to put this in download :( ok thanks , do you have email id so i  may contact you later?
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: fine but what apps will you run?
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: you can setup a file share on the system via samba or even sftp and access the files. You can compile via SSH in terminal
<qEssence> ActionParsnip: Everything, except 3D rendering.
<Dr_willis> qEssence,  local lan? or over the internet?
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: you can launch the browser in the SSH session with X forwarding (install and run xming in Windows) and the browser will run on the remote system but display on the Windows system
<qEssence> Dr_willis: Local lan.
<qEssence> Dr_willis: Ocasionally over inet, but just for minimal issues.
<Dr_willis> qEssence,  freenx or vnc are alternatives to the windows desktop remote stuff.  ssh and xming are also worth learning about.
<myhero> i m connecting epson 1050+ parallel port printer via parallel 2  usb cable....it recognizing and configuring the printer but when sending test page it doesnt prints it....whats wrong ?
<zolin_mx> Where Can i report a hang on 12.04?
<qEssence> Dr_willis: & ActionParsnip Thanks both, i'll give a look on the alternatives given.
<Dr_willis> myhero,  check the cups logs?
<wylde> zolin_mx: do you know what application caused the hang?
<flow> ok ... but where does ubuntu saves the screenshot iv never made on on ubuntu before ^^
<aombk> how do i disable booting in gui?
<goddard> Use Kubuntu
<xrogplx> <flow> you can save at desktop
<zolin_mx> wylde: no, i suspect on vmware but not sure
<ActionParsnip> savr: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12231  check #28
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12231 in i386 "fan not controled on a Dell Latitude E5400" [High,Resolved: invalid]
<flow> and how?
<wylde> zolin_mx: you're loading ubuntu in a VM?
<myhero> how to check the cups logs ?
<aombk> i want to boot in command line, please someone
<jrib> aombk: why?
<flow> ah ok found it ^^
<Raff> i was trying to put 2 monitors but now that i'm using just one, everything is duplicated in my bars
<jrib> aombk: i.e. is there a specific reason?  Or do you just want to always boot without gdm starting?
<zolin_mx> wylde: no, I have ubuntu on the physical machine and I have vmware installed to do windows work
<ActionParsnip> savr: also check #62
<zolin_mx> wylde: I suspect about it because I was on th VM when display freeze
<savr> ActionParsnip, I don't have /proc/i8k
<aombk> jrib, because my system crashes sometimes trying to enter the login screen
<Raff> i tried to change the xorg.conf, but nothing change
<ActionParsnip> myhero: check /var/log/cups
<savr> ActionParsnip, I'm on the e5420
<zolin_mx> wylde: then went to a tty (crtl-alt-f1) and it was still responsive
<aombk> but i am not sure the login screen is gdm
<OfficeITGuy149> Hey #ubuntu! I need a replacement for Google Desktop Search, now that it's discontinued. Can anyone recommend one?
<jrib> aombk: sorry, I meant lightdm
<jrib> aombk: so do you want to debug or you just want to boot to text mode all the time?
<zolin_mx> wylde: but X was freeze
<aombk> jrib yes, all the time
<wylde> zolin_mx: ok hmmm.... ok. So x.org is crashing with vmare by the sound. I'm just trying to decide what package you should file the bug about.
<jrib> !text | aombk
<ubottu> aombk: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kesavan> hi
<flow> http://www7.pic-upload.de/02.05.12/k3t6ja4qcrt5.png
<zolin_mx> I think so
<Raff> if someone want to look how is my screen it's on http://imageshack.us/f/27/20120501182905.png/
<ActionParsnip> !bug 730373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 730373 in Mahara "Mathematical notation in Mahara with MathJax" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730373
<savr> ActionParsnip, I'm installing i8k
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<kesavan> I need some help regarding cd/my dvd drive
<kesavan> my cd/dvd drive
<wylde> zolin_mx: I suppose 'ubuntu-bug xorg' could file in close to the right place :)
<aombk> jrib it doesnt work, i tried it and it still boots in gui
<modern> has someone used or seen a linux html5 authoring tool
<kesavan> I am new to this. not sure how to use this
<JMS32> iwlist scan now saw networks...
<jrib> aombk: what did you try exactly?
<zolin_mx> wylde: Thanks I'll take a look there
<savr> ActionParsnip, the fan is normal in windows
<ActionParsnip> savr: its a different OS with different support
<savr> ActionParsnip, its completely silent most the time
<flow> http://www10.pic-upload.de/02.05.12/isgznhfucoe.png
<savr> ActionParsnip, so it is not the problem in #62
<ActionParsnip> savr: if it was silent i Mandriva or Suse, then it'd be of value
<smith7> How do I make 12.04's font larger than "larger" in Universal Access? It's still not big enough for me.
<JMS32> and in secont time - no results... It shows only first type
<wylde> zolin_mx: just run 'ubuntu-bug xorg' in terminal that will collect info and start the bug filing process for you.
<aombk> jrib , i edited /etc/default/grub, added text, and then update-grub2
<JMS32> heh. nope
<aombk> jrib is this procedure correct?
<phillip> Can anyone help me use dual monitors on unbut 12.01? I can't seem to get it working in the control panel
<jrib> aombk: and is "text" now in your kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?  Yes procedure sounds correct
<Q-FUNK> would anyone happen to know where exactly dpkg is configured to issue: configured to not write apport reports
<kesavan> Can somebody help me to make my CD/DVD working..? :(
<myhero> printer not printing...var/log/cups - http://pastebin.com/BmdnK1rh
<zolin_mx> wylde: thanks wylde, I'll try it next time it hangs I had to reboot :(
<goddard> how can I upgrade my KDE version in ubuntu?
<phillip> Can anyone help me use dual monitors on unbut 12.01? I can't seem to get it working in the control panel
<Tinti> kesavan: what is the problem?
<phillip> Can anyone help me use dual monitors on unbut 12.01? I can't seem to get it working in the control panel
<wylde> zolin_mx: alrighty, that's the best way to file bugs btw, since it collects logs and useful information to help triagers and developers get to fixing bugs more quickly :)
<jrib> phillip: 12.04, there is no 12.01.  And please don't repeat so often
<smith7> Used to be you could just increase the font size to any number you needed, now it stops at 'larger'. What should I do?
<Asganafer> <goddard>: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<phillip> 12.04 Then, I can't seem to get dual monitors working! :(
<Raff> does anyone knows what i'm supposed to do ? take a look http://imageshack.us/f/27/20120501182905.png/
<kesavan> After I have upgraded my OS to 11.10 onwards my CD/DVD drive is not working
<myhero> jrib: printer problem...http://pastebin.com/BmdnK1rh - error log
<Dr_willis> philip,  whats your video chipset?
<aombk> jrib yes it is. is the kernel line the one that says : linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24... ?
<zolin_mx> wylde: I was using Unity, now I'm using gnome :) I also have KDE installed in case gnome also hangs. I was looking for a way to report bugs, but I think i wasnt looking very well. Thanks For your help!
<wylde> zolin_mx: np :)
<Siimon> Hello, i can't mount my usb key... Not Authorized. Can you help me ?
<phillip> Can anyone help me use dual monitors on unbut 12.01? I can't seem to get it working in the control panel
<jrib> aombk: what ubuntu version is this?
<Dr_willis> phillip,  whats your video chipset?
<ActionParsnip> philip: what video chip, what make and model system?Details!?
<aombk> it this thing 12.04
<jrib> aombk: yes, that's the right line by the way (note you have several of those lines though)
<Xeneth> ....  I have not had any trouble with my server in years.  Now I think it just crashed.
<goddard> Asganafer: dist upgrade would be bad as it would destroy all my program settings
<jrib> aombk: and lightdm is what is starting?
<phillip> Dr_willis im not sure how do I find out?
<Tinti> kesavan: try to check the dmesg if you get any error. also check if your cd still /dev/sdb or /dev/cdrom it may change during updates
<Dr_willis> philip,  check output of the lspci command
<aombk> jrib, i dont know. how can i check what is starting? lightdm is installed, gdm is not
<ActionParsnip> philip: run:  lsb_release -sc; lspci | grep -i vga     what is output?
<jrib> aombk: use: ps -ef | grep lightdm
<phillip> Dr_willis Integrated Intel® GMA HD
<Dr_willis> phillip,  so this is a laptop?
<aombk> yes, it return results.
<phillip> Correct
<aombk> jrib, can i uninstall lightdm?
<jrib> aombk: I guess you could do that, yeah.  But adding "text" to the kernel line should be sufficient
<Dr_willis> phillip,  for my intel based laptop - i had to use the special FN keys to enable the 2nd/external monitor.  then use that monitors tool to tweak the settings for it
<aombk> i only plan on using xfce
<delarge> hi there, recently i installed  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but when i configure the internet connection (manual type) i can just see google and youtube, other webpage doesn't load. With the same configuration (subnet mask, ip, server dns) in Windows works fine
<phillip> The control panel recognizes both displays but I get a stange error when I try to enable them both
<kesavan> i am not getting any error when running dmesg
<ac_slater> hey Guys. I'm wondering if there is a way to release a module that is in use (such as nvidia or nouveau).... I'm trying to script the installation of the Nvidia dev driver... and it's hard since the driver script fails when unloading nouveau
<kesavan> how to check if your cd still /dev/sdb or /dev/cdrom?
<jrib> aombk: but you can log into xfce from lightdm
<ActionParsnip> jrib: sure you can
<Tinti> kesavan: try a manual mount mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<jrib> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: surely it will just add an xfce session to lightdm and be accessible...?
<Siimon> I can't mount my usb key... Not Authorized. Can you help me ?
<aombk> jrib, ok i will reboot now to check again with text. and i will be back
<jrib> ActionParsnip: right, I said he can :)
<Tinti> kesavan:  even better, check if 'eject -T' or simply 'eject' works
<aombk> jrib, thanks
<jrib> aombk: wait
<ezeedub> trying to get 3 monitors working with gnome3/12.04...  I have a radeon HD 6770, w/ display port adapter (with usb power).  the 3 monitors work, but in fallback mode only. any suggestions?  The proprietary fglrx driver put me in fallback.  deactivating gave the same.  is there anotehr driver I should have?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: my bad, thought you said can't
<kesavan> I ran sudo lshw -c disk
<jrib> aombk: at the grub screen, hit 'e' and you can check for sure that you are booting a line that mentions "text"
<phillip> Dr_willis the control panel says there is to monitors connected but when I try to expand the desktop across both of them I get a wierd error
<jrib> ActionParsnip: no problem
<fmo1973> Hi everyone, is there a special irc channel to get support on Ubuntu Software Center purchases?
<ActionParsnip> jrib: stuffed on Mexican food
<Cooleo> Hi guys, I've installed the latest version of Ubuntu via WUBI and everything is working fine, except when I shut my laptop lid then the computer will not resume. How can I fix this?
<jrib> fmo1973: that's a very good question.  I don't know of one personally though
<JMS32> OMG! My problem solved. How? I'm just used other USB-port. Amazing...
<garou> !Help. Hi. How can I run my own scripts on kate 3.8.2? Looks like the old plugin "External tools" isn't available anymore. I hadn't no answer in #kubuntu yet.
<ubottu> garou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kesavan> it shows that logical name: /dev/cdrom
<jrib> garou: maybe try #kubuntu
<ignacio> algien habla español aqui?
<jrib> !es | ignacio
<ubottu> ignacio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tinti> si pero no mucho kkkk
<ktchk> Hi please help me to install libboost-phthon-1.42 under ubuntu 12.04
<kesavan> and eject and eject -T is working
<Siimon> Quelqu'un parle français ...?
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jrib> ktchk: why do you need 1.42 specifically and not the version in 12.04 repositories/
<Tinti> kesavan: well at least your drive was detected, try to mount:  sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt
<ktchk> Jrib: Heekscnc need it
<Tinti> Oui bien sur.
<Tinti> Alguem fala portugues?
<Dr_willis> !info libboost-phthon
<ubottu> Package libboost-phthon does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wylde> typo in python ....
<Dr_willis> !info libboost-python
<ubottu> Package libboost-python does not exist in precise
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> what package no i need to make gThumb generate video preview thumbs?
<fmo1973> thanks jrib is there anyone from Canonical, I raised a bug months ago on Launchpad and never received a single answer... I hoped that it would be fixed with 12.04 but still the same problem :(
<unkn-error> Hello! Dose anyone know a Good tutorial on how to set up full ubuntu mirror? (for updates, packages, iso etc.)
<kesavan> I got message saying mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /mnt busy
<jrib> ktchk: you're positive that libboost-python-dev does not satisfy the requirement?
<tronos13> hola
<tronos13> alguien puede ayudarme
<tronos13> #join meditacion
<myhero> printer problem...help.
<jrib> !es | tronos13
<ubottu> tronos13: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tinti> kesavan: check if the contents of your cd are in mnt
<kesavan> but it is not opening
<myhero> printer problem...help.......
<jrib> !details | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> !printing | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<deke111> Hi everyone. Using 11.10 - in order to get the ´ and ¨ characters to appear, I have to press them twice. Any ideas? Thanks.
<ktchk> jrib: the error message from dpkg
<kesavan> no. It is not present
<jrib> ktchk: where did you get the package from?
<myhero> jrib: Epson/Wipro LQ 1050+ DX Gold
<ktchk> git hub
<kesavan> mnt doesnt have anything
<jrib> unkn-error: I don't know specifically, but if you scour http://help.ubuntu.com/community you may find something while you wait
<unkn-error> jrib: thx
<jrib> myhero: https://github.com/Heeks/heekscnc here?  Did you build the package yourself?
<ktchk> jrib: yes
<jrib> oops
<myhero> jrib: Epson/Wipro LQ 1050+ DX Gold.....its a parallel port 24 pin printer....i m connecting it with parallel to usb wire......its recognized right n instllled also but it doesn't prints....what to do...???
<jrib> myhero: ignore my last (I cannot help you with your printing problem; ask the channel)
<Tinti> kesavan: just run mount and look for where /dev/sr0 is pointing
<donpdonp> indicator-multiload starts on gnome3 in that i can go to the lower right corner and see its menu options, but i get no graphs along the top bar. any ideas?
<jrib> ktchk: pastebin exactly the error you recieved
<jrib> ktchk: (and your command)
<kesavan> could you please give me the command to be used
<myhero> jrib: any1 you know in this channel concerned with this problem.....
<DexterF> myhero: does the print job in the queue stay, diasappear or break?
<wylde> kesavan:  'mount'
<DexterF> an LQ1050+, did you rob a museum..?
<ktchk> jrib: package libboost-python1.40.0 is not installed
<jrib> ktchk: and what command did you run to get that?
<myhero> DexterF: it stays and shows held...but after releasing it it disappers....
<JWL1979> It belongs in a museum!!
<Dr_willis> DexterF,  i found my old epson 9 pin the other day. :)
<ktchk> jrib after cmak . and make package dpkg -i heekscnc.deb
<myhero> DexterF: its my big brother gift...had to keep it...`
<jrib> ktchk: you built the package on 12.04?
<ktchk> jrib: yes
<DexterF> myhero: but you dont have to *use* it :D  my guess they dont properly talk. maybe...hmm. you could try an Epson FX80 driver?
<kesavan> '/dev/sr0' is not showing up when I am running 'mount'
<DexterF> ...dont properly talk * to each other*. i suspect that lpt/usb adapter a bit
<myhero> DexterF: any way to catch the problem to the core.....
<DexterF> myhero: "selectivity". try to narrow down who is causing the problem. I'd go for "install a lpt pci card" instead of going usb and try that, but usually one doesnt have lpt cards around...
<jrib> ktchk: ah, it's specific in CMakeLists.txt.  You should contact the author to see if that specific version of libboost-python is needed (1.40) or if you can use the version available in 12.04
<jrib> s/specific/specified
<DexterF> oh great vlc and smplayer are horribly broken after the 11.10 upgrade.
<myhero> DexterF: i m on laptop so no pci.......
<ktchk> jrib: is it ok to change the cmakelists.txt?
<DexterF> myhero: put it on a shelf and use a nice multifun inkjet :)
<jrib> ktchk: I don't know. This is why I tell you to contact the author :)
<ktchk> jrib: thanks
<pouncer> hello all how is everyone today
<myhero> DexterF: how to selectivity....n plz dont joke its causing a pain in the a***.....
<myhero> DexterF: help bro......
<kesavan>  '/dev/sr0' is not showing up when I am running 'mount'
<DexterF> myhero: like I said: you need to knwo whats causing it. the usb/lpt thing, the printer, the driver. tried running lpr on a terminal?
<DexterF> myhero: checked the cups log files?
<Dr_willis> kesavan,  try  a  /dev/cdrom ?
<Tinti> kesaban: ... strange ... , try what Dr_willis said please.
<Dr_willis> kesavan,  ive seen cd's show up as sr0 or a sdX  - but /dev/cdrom should be a link to them
<naftilos76> hi can i install latest evolution in ubuntu 10.10?
<myhero> DexterF: not on terminal....u guide...i'll go through...
<Dr_willis> naftilos76,  find a ppa for it perhaps?
<wilee-nilee> naftilos76, 10,10 is eol
<oCean> naftilos76: 10.10 is end of life. Better upgrade first
<DexterF> myhero: create a simple text file, on a terminal do lpr textfile
<kesavan> I could see this '/dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)'
<aombk> jrib, ok i booted in command line. thanks. but there is another problem. while booting with new kernels the computer crashes. this happens while ubuntu changes resolution for text mode while booting
<michaela> Hi my question is about my gateway gt5656 i'm having problems with the nvidia geforce 6150se integrated graphics. I
<myhero> DexterF: http://pastebin.com/BmdnK1rh - error log file var/log/cups
<DexterF> (does one have to pass the queue name...? not sure)
<ezeedub> gnome3 is not working in 12.04. I have a radeon HD 6770.  I first tried the fglrx proprietary driver, and then deactivated it. No luck either way.  What should I try now?
<naftilos76> 10.10 is fine i do not want latest distros everything have been f**** up after 10.10
<aombk> jrib, can i prevent it from changing resolution during boot in text mode?
<dlight> All, I'm having an issue running Compiz on a dual Screen Xorg setup. (Three monitors, two nvidia cards, two screens.) The config was working perfectly in 11.10, but 12.04 has blown it up... Some additional details are in the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11898845   Any one have any ideas for me to try?
<oCean> naftilos76: 10.10 is eol, and because of that offtopic here. Also, control your language, obfuscated swearing is not allowed either
<kesavan> but I didnt see and cdrom or sr0 when i ran just 'mount'
<wylde> !10.10 naftilos76
<kesavan> is there any other command I need to run?
<khaktoos> kesavan, ask Justin Bieber about it
<DexterF> myhero: that "unable to send data to printer" sound like the printer does not send the "ready" signal. either it's broken or the usb-lpt thing is or it does not work properly. I'd go and see if could get anoter usb/lpt converter from a different brand and check if that's better
<Tinti> kesavan: but do you have /dev/cdrom ? or /dev/dvdrom or /dev/dvdrw ... ?
<naftilos76> oCean: i insist in 10.10
<oCean> naftilos76: fine, then you can not ask for support here
<aombk> how can i prevent ubuntu from changing resolution during boot in text mode?
<naftilos76> says who?
<kesavan> yes. I suppose..when I run 'sudo lshw -c disk'  it shows * cdrom
<oCean> naftilos76: I do. Or read the /topic
<Dr_willis> aombk,  disable the framebuffer i belive
<goddard> how can i prevent Update Manager from running?
<pouncer> has anyone heard if there are any problems with gnome 3 on 12.04
<Dr_willis> aombk,  i think the options 'text nofb nosplash' disables most everything
<michaela> Hi my question is about mHi my question is about my gateway gt5656 i'm having problems with the nvidia geforce 6150se integrated graphics. I'm tying to run ububntu 12.04
<_nedR> hello ... my dvd drive doesn't work.. so can i upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 from a mounted cd image alone?
<aombk> Dr_willis, ok i will try that
<naftilos76> oCean: You are right! sorry...
<jrib> _nedR: you don't need a cd at all (see ubottu)
<jrib> !upgrade | _nedR
<ubottu> _nedR: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_willis> if you mount the alterantive cd iso image - i think it does ask if you want to upgrade..
<jrib> !away > mefrio|afk
<ubottu> mefrio|afk, please see my private message
<michaela> the boot splash screen doesnt work
<kesavan> I am getting this result something like this - '*-cdrom description: DVD-RAM writer product: DVDRAM GSA-T50L vendor: HL-DT-ST physical id: 1 bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0'
<kesavan> sudo lshw -c disk
<naftilos76> oCean: Btw, what is the version of evolution in latest ubuntu?
<oCean> !info evolution | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: evolution (source: evolution): groupware suite with mail client and organizer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.3-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 168 kB, installed size 1157 kB
<naftilos76> Thanks
<oCean> welcome
<pouncer> hey how is everyone does anyone know if there are any complications from putting gnome 3 on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: its already install if you use unity
<michaela> i have posted a thread on ubuntu forums so hears the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970889&highlight=gt5656
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: so, zero complicatio, zero effort
<pouncer> i thought they took it out of the 12.04 lts
<jrib> !here | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: its not, its already installed and default
<mgaunard> i'm having strange issues with gnome-panel since I upgraded to precise
<pouncer> hmm how do you switch over to it
<ezeedub> ActionParsnip: you're saying gnome 3 is default if you use unity? I thought it was either/or?
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: what desktop are you using now?
<mgaunard> I launch it
<DexterF> how do i select qt4 themes without kde4?
<pouncer> the stock unity
<ActionParsnip> ezeedub: unity is a shell for Gnome, it replaces gnome-panel
<kesavan> do you need some more details?
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: then you  have gnome installed already
<mgaunard> it seems the graphical glitches in gnome-panel vary with the window manager used
<michaela> i cant get my hardware to work properly on ubuntu 12.04
<ezeedub> ActionParsnip: so I think I mean gnome-shell then
<ActionParsnip> ezeedub: there is a difference
<zippy314> I've just installed emacs 24 on 12.04 following the instructions here: http://www.mikeyboldt.com/2011/11/30/install-emacs-24-in-ubuntu/ and though it installs and I can run it from the terminal, I can't get an Icon of it to work in the launchbar, nor does it show up when switching between applications with alt-tab.  What gives?
<michaela> its my graphics card
<_nedR> jrib , thanks for reply.. i know i can upgrade from update manager.. but i have already an image downloaded.. can i upgrade by mounting that image (remember.. i can't burn it and boot to it since my dvd drive doesn't work)
<ubuntu_> I installed onto an 8 gig disk. I said no to the settings question to save settings on the disk. Can I change this now or do I have to reinstall?
<pouncer> yea thats probobly what i mean lol i want the look of the old gnome lol sorry if im making it diff.
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: if you want gnome-shell, just install it in software centre, log of and select it from the session on the login screen
<ktchk> jrib: for info I change the cmakelists.txt and use the libboost-python-1.48 and it install and run with error for gnome menu
<ezeedub> ActionParsnip: ok, so I have gnome-shell working in 11.04 on my laptop (intel graphics card), but on my desktop, with 12.04/radeon 6770 graphics, I can't get past fallback mode. any suggestions?
<ThinkT510> !notunity | pouncer
<ubottu> pouncer: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: ahh then that's different, why didn't you just say that
<michaela> ubottu i don't understand what you'r trying to tell me exactly
<ubottu> michaela: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<pouncer> ok cool so there is no problems switching to the old gnome shell
<ActionParsnip> pouncer: try using plain language, its waaay easier
<ThinkT510> pouncer: there is no old gnome shell
<ThinkT510> pouncer: gnome2 is gone
<michaela> does everyone think im a bot
<pouncer> u know what i mean lol
<wylde> michaela: no...ubottu is a bot.
<Sna4x8> Does anyone know if it's possible to set up a reverse tunnel with stunnel4?  i.e. like ssh -R instead of ssh -L
<CJKay> 12.04 seems to have very recently broken Ironhide
<michaela> ok
<CJKay> I updated a couple of packages earlier with apt-get upgrade, and now... `optirun` = lspci: option requires an argument -- 's'
<ThinkT510> CJKay: ironhide isn't in the repo
<CJKay> 'Tis not, but it was working fine before now
<CJKay> I use the Ironhide PPA
<ActionParsnip> CJKay:  contact the maintainer
<ThinkT510> CJKay: then you know ppas are unsupported 3rd party packages
<CJKay> Alrighty
<wylde> CJKay: then it's up to the ppa mainainer to support you.
<CJKay> All I said was the some recent Ubuntu updates broke it, don't all jump on me at once
<Sna4x8> CJKay: Did you try bumblebee?
<CJKay> Sna4x8: Last I heard Ironhide was supposed to 'replace' Bumblebee
<ezeedub> ActionParsnip: gnome-tweak-tool... missed that for gnome-shell.  Gonna try that.  Any advice if I should be using the proprietary driver or not?
<Sna4x8> CJKay: Maybe at one point, but I think they're separate projects now.
<Sna4x8> I may be incorrect, though.
<michaela> ok what is http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bluezone> how do i limit the download speed of certain processes ?
<zamba> ok, well.. now i did the file system check and then rebooted the computer and now it's worse than before
<zamba> # df
<zamba> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<mgaunard> CJKay: you could make optimus work properly before?
<zamba> what's going on here?
<wylde> !pastebin | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CJKay> mgaunard: Yeah. Like I saidm it was working perfectly up until some recent updates
<ThinkT510> michaela: a pastebin, if you need to paste a lot of text you put it there then provide the link here, it prevents flooding the channel
<CJKay> I hadn't done anything other than my weekly sudo apt-get upgrade and bam, no more optimus
<ThinkT510> CJKay: thats ppas for you
<michaela> oh ok thanks
<mgaunard> how much battery life do you gain by using optimus?
<CJKay> Stupid Nvidia not supporting stupid Optimus on stupid Linux
<v1z> faq: is the 11.10 -> 12.04 diist upgrade going smooth?
<ThinkT510> v1z: i always fresh install
<v1z> ThinkT510: me too, just asking..
<CJKay> mgaunard: I've never tried to run the DE on the graphics card so I couldn't tell you, but when it's running it brings the life down substantially
<moonunitt> Is there anyway to turn down the volume for a certin program? like firefox but not chrome, kinda like you can in windows 7
<CJKay> I can usually get 3-4 solid hours out of this without it, but it only lasts about an hour with
<bluezone> how do i limit the download speed of certain processes ? sort of like netlimiter for ubuntu?
<ezeedub> moonunitt: check out pavucontrol
<moonunitt> will do ty ezeedub
<Sna4x8> bleuzone: Not sure about per process, but you can use tc to limit per port/ip/etc.
<v1z> ThinkT510: dist-upgrade is much more convenient though; tons of config files and uid stuff I don't want to worry about
<CJKay> Will give bumblebee a shot
<ThinkT510> v1z: should work ok if you don't have any ppas installed
<mgaunard> isn't ironhide one of the evil ones
<ThinkT510> v1z: always backup just in case though
<Sna4x8> CJKay: Well le me know if it works.  My wife's laptop has optimus (which is my nightmare),
<ubuntu_> hey everybody ;)
<v1z> ok. at least no crazy pbms it seems, like 11.04 -> 11.10 hell
<CJKay> Yeah, it's a bit of a horror story really
<Sna4x8> v1z: pfff, for you.
<ThinkT510> v1z: 11.04 used gnome2, 11.10 used gnome3 (that upgrade was never going to go smooth)
<Sna4x8> I get aptd crashed colord crashed, can't click anything.  I really should have waited to upgrade.
<bluezone> how do i limit the download speed of certain processes ? sort of like netlimiter for ubuntu?
<michaela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/962982/
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: trickle, maybe. torrent clients have limiters, asdo downloaders like fatrat
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | michaela
<ubottu> michaela: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<phillock> I have a bootdisk on an 8gig usb. how do I save settings?
<PerfectGlitch> Hi, How can I use Ubuntu to copy jpg & other files from a windows operating system? I have already created and booted with 12.04 USB. But I'm unsure how to copy the files to the USB drive. Or is there any other options?
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, how to do i use this to limit the download speed of a specific process ? i only see comulative download limiting here
<michaela> thanks thinkt510 and ubottu i will give it a try
<phillock> I have12.04
<ThinkT510> PerfectGlitch: just mount the windows partition
<PerfectGlitch> Well, I'm able to access the windows drive already, and I can copy & paste those files to the "Desktop" or "Pics" folder, but how do I copy them to my actual USB drive that Im running ubutu from?
<`Korvin> Is there a good battery testing / diagnostics program for ubuntu?
<`Korvin> laptop battery
<ThinkT510> PerfectGlitch: how did you make the usb? is it just a liveusb or did you make a persistant usb? do you have more than one partition on the usb?
<Konstantinos> I have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 lts. nvidia-current driver works fine. But ctrl-alt-f1(tty terminal) is getting to a screen with graphics messed up.  Do you know why?
<PerfectGlitch> I used universal USB installer
<PerfectGlitch> The one they show on their site
<aaabbcc> hi
<phillock> This is a live usb
<ThinkT510> aaabbcc: greetings
<aaabbcc> How can i remove Windows 7 entry from the grub pleas?
<aaabbcc> am using 12.04
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, is W7 gone altogether?
<ThinkT510> aaabbcc: have you removed windows7 from the computer?
<Rexter> Anyone know why the boot splash screen doesn't show on 12.04?
<ignacio_> join #ubuntu-es
<ThinkT510> aaabbcc: if so just update grub
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, I just formated windows 7 when installed Ubuntu but the menu still on grub
<aaabbcc> ThinkT510, i did but dunno why it still found the win 7
<gp5st> hello. is there any for an 'apt-get install ruby' to install ruby 1.9.1 and not 1.8
<Rexter> aaabbcc; are you complaining about Windows entry on Grub?
<aragorn5> I just had a system freeze and had to restart! The Caps and Scroll lights turned on. What does it mean?
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, does you formated mean replace windows, as another said if windows is gone run sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> s/does/do
<aaabbcc> Rexter, no complain , Just want to remove from grub menu
<Dr_willis> aragorn5,  caps lock blinking = a nasty nasty crash. ;)
<Rexter> aaabbcc; if you still have a Windows partition, you will have a Grub entry for it. Remove it manually from the config file.
<aragorn5> yes, the caps lock + scroll lights started blinking
<aragorn5> maybe the cpu overheat?
<Rexter> I need help with the boot splash menu.
<bytesaber_work> how does one get sound working on an intel x58 in ubuntu 10.04?    I have two speaker output working natively, but nothing on line in.
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, It was on another ntfs partition . And i installed Ubuntu in another Partition. When installed the Ubuntu i decide to formate the windows 7 partition as ext4(Formated too). After rebooting i see it is still on grub
<CJKay> Any particular reaason for sticking to 10.04?
<aragorn5> CJKay, yes.
<McDuffy> I just installed mysql from a downloaded deb package. The installer says the installation process was successful but I cannot find a way to launch mysql. The command line attempt says 'no installed' and yet when re-trying the installion process it says already installed. Nothing in the pulldown menus either.
<aaabbcc> Rexter, /boot/ ?
<aragorn5> CJKay, it's always better to wait for fixes to come out for a new release
<aragorn5> CJKay, wait 1-2 months
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, run sudo update-grub in ubuntu it will remove it.
<CJKay> aragorn5: 10.04 is 2 years old..
<shashwatpns> I just upgraded to 12.04  and now my login cycles.....help please
<CJKay> aragorn5: If that's your logic, why not stick to 11.04/11.10?
<aragorn5> it's always good to wait 1-2 months before upgrading, unless you want to be a beta tester
<ThinkT510> CJKay: 10.04 is lts, supported for 3 years on desktop
<wilee-nilee> CJKay, you want to wait for the lts release of 12.04 it is out 30 days from release.
<ActionParsnip> shashwatpns: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:   sudo apt-get clean; sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME   then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and login
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, Yeah i have ran sudo update-grub but Ubuntu still found the windows. I did double formate using Disk Utility too
<Konstantinos> shashwatpns: what do you mean cycles?
<CJKay> aragorn5: Well it's been about 20 more months than 1-2 months. What reason is there for not upgrading to 11.10?
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin the output.
<bluezone> you could do like me and upgrade with no backups and hope for the best :)
<Rexter> Wilee-nilee; i don't think it will in this case, because the NTFS partition still exists.
<`Korvin> Hey, my battery meter in the top bar is miserably wrong
<CJKay> bluezone: And I do :P
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | aaabbcc
<ubottu> aaabbcc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<`Korvin> the graphic is wromng
<shashwatpns> Konstantinos: a black screen appears and then it returns to the login page
<`Korvin> wrong*
<aragorn5> CJKay, weren't you asking about 12.04?
<CJKay> aragorn5: Nuh-uh
<`Korvin> is there anyway to alter what shows up in that top bar?
<wilee-nilee> Rexter, I said nothing to you.
<Rexter> I'm trying to make the Boot splash animation work on 12.04, anyone know how to do it?
<CJKay> aragorn5: I just asked him if he had a particular reason for staying at 10.04
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, Let me back to Ubuntu PC pls
<Rexter> wilee-nilee; I was referring to your statement to aaabbcc.
<Sonic132> I'm such an idiot guys. But I can't figure out how to enable these user accounts I created in Ubuntu for the other family members.
<wilee-nilee> RexHaviK, his situation has nothing to do with yours.
<jrib> Sonic132: how did you create them?
<Rexter> Sonic132; did you already create the users?
<Sonic132> I created them with the 'User Accounts' window.
<Rexter> jrib; lol beat me to it.
<Sonic132> Just like I would have in Windows.
<box> salam
<jrib> Sonic132: so now what happens when you try to login with them?
<kesavan> good bye
<Sonic132> jrib: They require a password which I haven't set.
<n2diy_> I'm trying to get qtel to work, but when I start it from the cli I'm getting a "no such file or directory" error. I googled the problem, and set alsa as my default sound device, but still no go, ideas?
<box> good bye
<Chingy> Hiya
<aragorn5> hi
<Sonic132> jrib: I thought maybe the password was nothing. But that didn't work either.
<aragorn5> "Ubuntu 12.04 review – precisely what we feared"
<Konstantinos> shashwatpns: do you enter username + password?
<Chingy> hoping to get some help on an issue Im having with a newly installed ubuntu.
<Rexter> Does anyone else have trouble with the boot splash animation?
<Chingy> When I print something, it doesnt seem to work. And when I look at the Printer Status, it says STOPPED (when I havent actually touched it)
<jrib> Sonic132: it should prompt you for a password, but I have not used the gui for that in a while
<ActionParsnip> aragorn5: do you have a support question?
<jrib> Sonic132: check if you can set the password for the account back in the program where you created them
<ActionParsnip> Chingy: which release? Which printer?
<Sonic132> jrib: I tried doing a search on Google for setting up User Accounts and got nil.
<Konstantinos> I have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 lts. nvidia-current driver works fine. But ctrl-alt-f1(tty terminal) is getting to a screen with graphics messed up.  Do you know why?
<Chingy> its the latest ubuntu and an Epson TM20
<jrib> Sonic132: if you don't care about using the gui or figuring out if you did something wrong or if it is broken, you can just use "sudo adduser USERNAME_HERE" in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Konstantinos: se CTRL+ALT+F1, or install guake, no need for the CTRL+ALT+F1 screen :)
<ActionParsnip> Chingy: how did you install the printer?
<Chingy> Epson (TM-T20) which is a thermal printer. I can look at properties and print a test page
<Sonic132> jrib: Well they appear to be disabled still in the User Accounts window. But I don't see an option to enable them.
<Sonic132> Yay Updates!
<Chingy> ActionParsnip: I downloaded the driver from epson and then opened the tar file
<Konstantinos>  ActionParsnip:  what do you mean "se CTRL+ALT+F1"
<aaabbcc> hello guys here fdisk -l : http://pastebin.com/8tXkLbVv
<Chingy> but I also remember an option where it asked me to select a pph file?
<aragorn5> I just had a freeze in 10.04 with the Scroll and Caps lights blinking - what does it mean?
<ActionParsnip> Konstantinos: *use
<shashwatpns> ActionParsnip: It did not work
<CJKay> aragorn5: Kernel panic :S
<ActionParsnip> shashwatpns: if you make a new user, is it ok as the new user?
<aragorn5> CJKay, so I have to check the last log in messages.1 ?
<aragorn5> *in syslog
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, you have 5 ntfs partitions including the boot partition sda1 the boot partition may trigger a grub listing if windows is completely gone I suspect just a guess really.
<shashwatpns> ActionParsnip: I've got some important data there.....
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, What i have to do now?
<CJKay> Not sure where it saves the panic log actually
<CJKay> I've been lucky enough to never have to debug them :P
<aragorn5> How do I know what was the last syslog message before it crashed?
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, windows is gone correct?
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, yeah
<Chingy> hi can anyone help suggest the best place for me to get support re my printer issue?
<Sonic132> Anyone know how to enable User Accounts that you've created?
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, install gparted and format not delete sda1 to a ext type it is rather small thiough if removed completely it will change the other partition numbers. There ,might be a format in gthe disk utility.
<shashwatpns> ActionParsnip: It actually happened after changed privilages and removed the" login automatically" of other users and mine.....
<Konstantinos> ActionParsnip: Thank you for guake. I also use standard ubuntu terminal. By pressing CTRL-ALT-F1, F2, and any other console terminal keys the display is messed up. I am afraid that the nvidia-current does not work ok for my nvidia  card. Moreover, I cannot see the boot console messages by pressing ESC at boot time.
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, you can format that partition to a ntfs or fat or ext type realy.
<ActionParsnip> Konstantinos: all I use is guake, its the bom
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, Can i remove it manually?
<martinex> hi I am Debian user and I am using Evolution 3.x.x I am trying to go back to Ubuntu 10.04LTS, where I got Evolution 2.30. How can I import contacts, calendar and mail from 3.x.x to 2.30 under Ubuntu. Copy and paste is not working
<ActionParsnip> Konstantinos: remove the boot options:   quiet splash    and you will see the boot messages
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, if you remove it every other partition will move down one number I believe, this may cause a need for a grub reload to the mbr
<schnuffle> martinex: if you have a IMAP server available, you could sync at least the emails
<aragorn5> ubuntu kernel: [ 2978.158724] epiphany-browse[2057]: segfault at 1000000008 ip 0000001000000008 sp 00007fff40e32738 error 14
<martinex> I got 3k mail only on pc
<aragorn5> What does it mean?
<Sonic132> I know this is slightly off topic. But as it concerns  Ubuntu. I figure it might pass. Anyone know how to use gparted to format an SD card for Android phones?
<Sonic132> It's another thing I've been wanting to do. But have little luck.
<alankila> Sonic132: android phones can usually format their own sd cards
<`Korvin> Is there anyway to change what shows up in the top bar in 12.04?
<alankila> Sonic132: but a good guess is that you just do mkfs.vfat <devicenode>
<Sonic132> alankila: That is true. But I mean with sd-ext partitions and whatnot to make Android run smoother and less crashes.
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, OK i have formated as ext4 using gparted
<schnuffle> martinex: i've at least 25GB emails >20K and with a locally installed imap server it works fine for me. Just a purpose, I think there may be a better solution i don't know as I don't use evolutgion
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, now run sudo update-grub and see if windows is gone
<Sonic132> alankila: What would that command do exactly?
<schnuffle> s/purpose/tip/
<warpino> hi there
<alankila> oh. Well, the capability to use those sd-ext thingys is rather specialized, you likely have to have a rooted phone. It's up to your particular android version and its instructions how I guess
<Rexter> How do you go about changing the boot animation on 12.04?
<alankila> although a good guess is again to make a partition on sdcard and format it with ext2, 3 or 4.
<Konstantinos> ActionParsnip: thank you for your advices :). It seems that some nvidia issues remain.
<warpino> still trying to download 12.04 amd64+mac iso for my macbook air, but the link doesn't work
<warpino> any ideas?
<Sonic132> alankila: I have a rooted phone. Any idea on the sizes of the ext3 or ext4 partition and if I would need a swap partition?
<alankila> Sonic132: mkfs.vfat will construct a vfat filesystem on the device node (which must be prepartitioned).
<Rexter> warpino;  can you use a torrent?
<warpino> Rexter: yes, I can
<CJKay> No luck with Bumblebee either
<CJKay> Sadface
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, I still get windows 7
<Army> hello i have a big problem .... i have a pc netbook  acer travelmate 5335 .... i have istall ubuntu ver 12.04  x 86 my problem is monitor pc is "black"
<alankila> Sonic132: no, android phones do not swap so probably not that at least. Or I hope not that at least. Sizes are variable, I'm not sure what that partition is going to be used for, /data ? if so, you might want 1 or 2 GB depending on how much app space you think you need
<Sonic132> alankila: I don't really know what a vfat filesystem is. Except that fat is usually an sd card/flash drive format.
<warpino> Rexter: actually that iso does not appear on ubuntu.com either. How could I check md5 even if I manage to download it?
<rfrittmann> I have recently installed Ubuntu 12.04 on three laptops, with Unity, but the GIMP does not run on any of them now. Any ideas?
<Sonic132> alankila: Well in that case I could just format the entire card as ext3 or ext4.
<schnuffle> aaabbcc: have you set GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true in your /etc/default/grub?
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, from ubuntu download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<alankila> Sonic132: android is probably going to be very confused about the sdcard in that case. Not sure what will happen.
<LjL> Sonic132: i think the actual thing that gets seen as an "SD card" (which is needed for some things) should really be FAT
<wilee-nilee> schnuffle, not a good way to make sure the user has windows removed if needed and understand what needs to be done.
<efe> hi all, can i install the proper driver for ati x1600 in ubuntu 12.04. i am not able to play Heroes of Newerth. it says K2 Fatal error Arw object... smth
<efe>  hi all, can i install the proper driver for ati x1600 in ubuntu 12.04. i am not able to play Heroes of Newerth. it says warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available.
<efe> ops sorry i flood
<Sonic132> LjL: So your saying I should format it as 99% ext partition and 1%FAT so it can be mounted?
<Rexter> warpino; you wanna try one of these? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<aaabbcc> wilee-nilee, chmod -x 30_os-prober worked
<LjL> Sonic132: no, i'm saying you should give the FAT partition a reasonable amount of space, because things like (say) your pictures will want to be stored to the "SD card"
<Rexter> Anyone know how to get the boot animation working on 12/04?
<efe> hi all, can i install the proper driver for ati x1600 in ubuntu 12.04. i am not able to play Heroes of Newerth. it says warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available.
<Sonic132> LjL: I see. So the ext partition would be much smaller. Used for what? System Backups?
<Sonic132> LjL: Like Hibernation or something?
<warpino> Rexter: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64+mac.iso this link is not working for me.
<sae> Opened a new bug report about LibreOffice Writer crashing when trying to create Labels: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993495
<aaabbcc> lets see how it goes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993495 in cairo (Ubuntu) "libreoffice crashes when trying to create labels" [Undecided,New]
<sae> Please check if you have the same issue.
<LjL> Sonic132: nah... i don't have an ext partition on my phone, so not really sure, but i think it's used as an alternative way of storing apps
<wilee-nilee> aaabbcc, okay if that works for you I suspect your headed for more trouble if you just slap paint on instead of actually fix it.
<Sonic132> LjL: Oh that's right! You can install all your apps to the SD card instead of little elements being left on the phone even after moving.
<Rexter> warpino, do you get an xml error?
<warpino> Rexter: yep, that's what I get
<LjL> Sonic132: also you can install apps which are otherwise not installable on SD
<Dan39> ubuntu 12.04.... fix Kwin + nx please :)
<aragorn5> i have in the log file "segfault" messages every few hours. what does it mean?
<LjL> Sonic132: by the way, i'm pretending otherwise but in reality this discussion is badly offtopic for here... maybe ping me in #android or #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue it there, not that i know much more about this than i already said :P
<Chingy> not sure if I am in the right place
<Sonic132> LjL: Yeah. So I wanted to get that set up. But their appear to be no guides available. It's uncharted territory.
<Dan39> Chingy: we dont either
<Chingy> wheres the best location to get support and queries?
<superjoe> 2 ways the HUD could be 2 orders of magnitude more useful: 1) when I use the arrow keys and press enter, it should work. 2) display the keyboard shortcut in the HUD dropdown.
<Dan39> whats the problem?
<ishmandoo> I'm trying to set up an ubuntu install over a HDD and a SSD. I have 64gb left on the SSD and 630gb left on the HDD. Any suggestions on where I should put each partition and what sizes?
<Dan39> Chingy: here... for ubuntu :P
<`Korvin> I'm not able to make autocomplete work in my bash with a custom auto-complete file
<`Korvin> it works for others on ubuntu
<`Korvin> just cant get it working
<Dan39> never made a custom auto-complete..
<mohd> Chingy: support for what !
<Chingy> ya, I have an Epson which is all hooked up correctly and the driver was installed with a ppd file. I can print a test page, but when I try and print a normal page, it wont print and the Document Status says = STOPPED. Frustrating but really need some help and not sure where the best place to ask is
<Chingy> sorry was typing
<mohd> Chingy: you are in the right place , try trublethsooting your issue staring with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<debrisrat> hi ! all
<tristan3199us> i just upgraded and lost my sound applet and my power applet.. anyideas how to get them back??
<mohd> hi
<H474r1> is ubuntu 64bit too problematic compatibility-wise, or is it worth it for replacing win7-64bit or is should I stick with 32bit version?
<debrisrat> which programs are recovery my files on flash miniSD card ??
<sae> ishmandoo: I would do 30 for root, and 30 for home - HDD for data storage (as in videos, music, etc.
<aragorn5> H474r1, it depends what you're looking for....
<MadsRC> Anyone know how to change the apache default site directory from /var/www to certain users home folder?
<efe> hi all, can i install the proper driver for ati x1600 in ubuntu 12.04. i am not able to play Heroes of Newerth. it says warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available.
<sae> ishmandoo: how much RAM do you have?
<ishmandoo> 8gb
<ishmandoo> sae: 8gb
<Rexter> warpino; I don't think you need a special version, just burn, and boot.
<tristan3199us> what could have happend to my applets?? i tried going into settings and turning the power applet off and back on.. but it didnt do anything.. what should i do???
<ishmandoo> sae: I was thinking of just putting my whole /home on the HDD and everything else on SSD
<warpino> Rexter: you mean I can use the normal version? (no +mac)
<Rexter> I can't get the boot splash animation to work, What's up?
<sae> ishmandoo: ok , then I would suggest 8 gb of swap space, but 4 gb may already be enough
<debrisrat> debrisrat,   which programs are recovery my files on flash miniSD card ??
<wilee-nilee> debrisrat, you trying to save files from the card or to it?
<H474r1> aragom5: are there known knowns that would give headaches trying to work with on the 64bit version??
<csgeek> anyone attending the UDS summit?
<sae> ishmandoo: depending on how many applications you think you are going to install
<mohd> tristan3199us: using gnome i assume !
<tristan3199us> mohd: correct..
<debrisrat> wilee-nilee,  sorry i must recovery my files  photos and doccuments  etc. in my mini SD card
<wilee-nilee> debrisrat, the card is formatted I would think and can be opened from home, copy and paste to another storage
<ishmandoo> sae: no idea how many apps. How does this sound? HDD has /home with all remaining space, SSD has 8gb for swap and the rest divided among / and /boot
<aragorn5> H474r1, the main problem I had with Ubuntu was graphic driver related crashes. I don't know if 64bit is less stable.
<debrisrat> wilee-nilee,  yes i trying recovery  on formatted card
<efe> hi all, can i install the proper driver for ati x1600 in ubuntu 12.04. i am not able to play Heroes of Newerth. it says warning: The VAD has been replaced by a hack pending a complete rewrite K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available.
<sae> ishmandoo: It sounds very good!
<mohd> tristan3199us: in a terminal try , gnome-volume-control-applet
<wilee-nilee> debrisrat, ah you formatted and and want to recover if this is correct try testdisk
<wilee-nilee> !testdisk
<ishmandoo> sae: thanks! how much do you think /boot needs?
<debrisrat> ok wilee-nilee but can i recovery my  formatted data ?
<ishmandoo> sae: and also, does it matter their positions in the drives or if they are primary or logical partitions?
<tristan3199us> gnome-volume-control-applet: command not found
<Murdercakes> noob question - I just upgraded to 12.04, and my sidebar used to only appear on mouseover.  Now it's up all the time.  I tried to change it in Appearance, and it'll make it collapse like it used to, but it won't come back up on mouseover.  It shows the dropped shadow like it's trying to, but it won't pop up.  Any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> debrisrat, never used it so not the best at helping in its use, designed for recovery though of this type.  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<oscarpaats> Hi I run ubuntu 12.04 on dell laptop. Since the latest updates, when folding my laptop, my linux no longer stands by but keeps running instead. How to fix this
<oscarpaats> ?
<debrisrat> thank you so much wilee-nilee
<sae> ishmandoo: the positions and whether they are primary or logical doesn't matter. that is the nice thing about linux
<Heebie> Hi. Running on 12.04LTS, and trying to get dual-monitors working with Nouveau.   Has anyone had any luck with this?  I don't see anything in a search.
<debrisrat> thank you very much wilee-nilee
<sae> ishmandoo: my boot takes about 80 MB
<wilee-nilee> debrisrat, no problem hope this gets you the stuff back.
<wilee-nilee> your
<Heebie> The nvidia "blob" drivers seem to crash repeatedly. :/
<debrisrat> thanks :)
<tristan3199us> mohd:  gnome-volume-control-applet: command not found i also tried apt-get install gnome-volume-control-applet and its unable to locate package
<ishmandoo> sae: do I need a separate partition for /boot?
<sae> ishmandoo: from my experience it is not needed.
<Heebie> You shouldn't need a separate partition for /boot, but it's a good idea if you're trying to build a high-security system with all encrypted filesystems. (then /boot remains unencrypted, but isn't written to once the machine is booted, and all the "real" stuff can happen on encrypted filesyste.s)
<ishmandoo> sae: I already have windows boot partition on the SSD, do you think that matters?
<sae> ishmandoo: nope
<sae> ishmandoo: Are you planning on resizing the windows partition?
<sae> ishmandoo: Great hint from Heebie
<ishmandoo> sae: no, leaving it. This is a fresh install so I made the windows the size I want
<ishmandoo> sae: and you think grub will be smart enough to figure this all out?
 * Heebie wonders aloud, "Shouldn't the Windows size you want be a negative number?"
<Heebie> ishmandoo: It's always easy enough to edit the grub configuration later to add another OS if it doesn't.
<CJKay> Seems to be the latest Nvidia drivers are causing the problem...
<sae> ishmandoo: great. Grub will figure it out. Do you have any kind of windows recovery or system reserved partition on the SDD?
<wilee-nilee> ishmandoo, are you using encryption on the windows setup, the bootpartition generaly kis needed for that a preformat of the main ntfs wil install with no boot partition for windows in the future if you want.
<oscarpaats> I run ubuntu 12.04. When I fold my dell laptop, it does't go on "Stand by" but keeps running instead. how to fix this?
<CJKay> IronHide can't detect the device at all
<wilee-nilee> s/kis/is
<ishmandoo> sae: no, those partitions are gone
<ishmandoo> sae: so all I really need are /, /home, and swap partitions, right?
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: what model dell?? dell make a lot of laptops....
<oscarpaats> ActionParsnip: Dell 1555
<sae> ishmandoo: yes, if you are not planning to go the route Heebie is suggesting
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: a dell STUDIO 1555?
<rfrittmann> I tried installing libgegl-0.0.so.0, as requested from the console output of the GIMP, but Synaptic says it doesn't exist. I already have libgegl-0.0-0 installed.
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: so, why not say that...?
<ishmandoo> Heebie: what are you suggesting?
<action09> hi all , on 12.04, to install virtualbox are the virtualbox package from repo the same version as the one on the website ??
<oscarpaats> ActionParsnip: Yes... Dell Studio 1555. When folding it, it keeps running. Never like that befure
<Heebie> ishmandoo: I said: You shouldn't need a separate partition for /boot, but it's a good idea if you're trying to build a high-security system with all encrypted filesystems. (then /boot remains unencrypted, but isn't written to once the machine is booted, and all the "real" stuff can happen on encrypted filesystems)  [I edited this to correct 1 typo!]
<MadsRC> How do you grant a certain user rights to read a file?
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: why didn't you phrase the question that way, then I wouldn't have had to milk the specifics from you?
<wilee-nilee> action09, I would get it from the site.
<jeppy> How can I get Ubuntu 10.04 to work with my HDMI monitor? It shows up in the monitor panel but nothing gets displayed (except for logon screen). I have tried using proprietary drivers but they don't work. Any ideas?
<ishmandoo> Heebie: I'm not too interested in high security. That means I should be okay with /boot in the / partition?
<debrisrat> wilee-nilee,  your link is  fix my problem thank you again  ! :))
<tristan3199us> indicator-applet-complete is installed but i have no sound or power applets.. how do i fix them...
<Heebie> MadsRC: The user has to be the owner of the file, a member of the group that has group ownership to the file, then set the correct perms for the owner or group to read/write/execute the file.. or make the file "world" read/writeable.   Open a shell and type "man chmod"
<dlight> All, I'm having an issue running Compiz on a dual Screen Xorg setup. (Three monitors, two nvidia cards, two screens.) The config was working perfectly in 11.10, but 12.04 has blown it up... Some additional details are in the following thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11898845   Any one have any ideas for me to try?
<Heebie> ishmandoo: Yes, if you're not doing high-security or a few other fancy things, only bother with a /, don't bother with /boot as a separate partition.
<oscarpaats> ActionParsnit: Sorry about that. Let go again. I run ubuntu 12.04 on Dell Studio 155. When I fold the laptop, the system keeps running instead of being on Stand By mode
<iceroot> MadsRC: you can also use POSIX ACLs to give a specific user access and dont have to change the owner
<ishmandoo> Heebie: do you agree with sae about 8gb for swap? will I need that much with 8gb ram?
<iceroot> MadsRC: see "man setfacl" if you are interested in POSIX ACLs
<action09> wilee-nilee ok thanks.. i used to, i was asking myself if the version in repo were more up2date with 12.04 than months/years ago. thanks for your answer, i'll continue to get it from site :)
<Silowyi> I want to install the 12.04 package for Roundcube(0.7.1-2) on 10.10. But I'm having trouble finding instructions on how to rebuild the package (backport I guess?)
<wilee-nilee> debrisrat, cool I had testdisk on a messing withit return like several whole operating systems I had deleted but had imaged just to see what it does.
<MadsRC> Ah okay. I just want everyone to have read permission on an index.php file :P
<L3tops> oscarpaats: I believe in system settings there is power management where you can prescribe what you want it to do.
<iceroot> Silowyi: is that a public system?
<Heebie> dlight: There seem to be serious problems with the nvidia propritery drivers on 12.04 so far.. I've seen an article that says you have to install libxrandr, and other that suggest other things.  Right now I'm running on the open-source "nouveau" driver and trying to get dual-monitors working, and not having much luck.
<tristan3199us> any ideas what happend to my indicator applets after upgrading???
<Silowyi> iceroot: what do you mean by a public system? The server that will host rounducbe is web-facing.
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: does the pmsuspend command work?
<dlight> Heebie: THANKS for replying. I haven't had a single reply here or on the forums.... have you tried downgrading the drivers by chance?
<iceroot> Silowyi: please dont use 10.10 on a public reachable system, 10.10 is no longer supported with security updates
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip>  i found one problem , see when i do rfkill list all
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: seems you need the boot option:   acpi=noirq
<ezeedub> if you're answering questions about how to make gnome-shell work, this was useful to me: http://onubuntu.blogspot.ca/2011/10/manually-removing-fglrx-from-ubuntu.html
<rfrittmann> Can anybody tell me how to obtain this libgegl-0.0.so.0 so that I can get the GIMP running under Ubuntu 12.04 please?
<oscarpaats> L3tops: it indicates suspends when folded. It's set right but does not work as stated.
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> then phy0 soft blocked : No hard blocked : no
<L3tops> oscarpaats: see ActionParsnip's reply
<Silowyi> iceroot: I understand, but we do not have a viable upgrade path at the moment, so have been relying on strong firewalls and backporting :)
<Heebie> dlight: I tried both of the available proprietery drivers with the same results.. crash crash crash.  The base xorg package got an update today.. which might have fixed the proprietery drivers if the world is lucky.. but I want to give Nouveau another try at this point.  I like having things 100% open-source if at all possible. :)
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: do you have a sortcut key to enable / disable wifi?
<oscarpaats> actionparsnip: Let me try pal
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: why was your initial question lacking so VERY badly?
<iceroot> Silowyi: not a good security concept
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> yes may be fn+f5
<sae> rfrittmann: Didn't GIMP come pre-installed?
<Silowyi> iceroot: I know, but still ancilary to my current question
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: hit it then recheck rfkilllist
<oscarpaats> ActionParsnip: Sorry about the initial question. I thought ubuntu works the same in all dell laptops
<Silowyi> iceroot: I can't afford to upgrade the server and have legacy software break.
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> when i  press fn+f5 then phy0 soft and hard blocked : yes
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: the range is huge, please gve maximum details next time ;)
<rfrittmann> sae: I don't know. As soon as I installed Ubuntu 12.04, I went to Software Centre and installed GIMP. It is one of the first things I always intall
<iceroot> Silowyi: http://roundcube.net/download use that, dont use the 12.04 version
<Heebie> Silowyi: The new lib you're looking to install could break the software too, if that software depends on it.
<dlight> Heebie: I'm running nvidia-current 295.40-0ubuntu1 w/ xserver-xorg-core 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.1
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: ahhh, ok. Then run:   dmesg | less      and see what is happening with the wifi
<dlight> I guess I already updated the Xorg....still broken :|
<iceroot> Silowyi: more danger then a software break is a hack on the system because of kernel exploits or something like that
<exicer> What is the easiest way to mount a second hd on boot ?
<oCean> !fstab | exicer
<iceroot> exicer: /etc/fstab
<ubottu> exicer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<L3tops> dlight: I would try runnign the nvidia-xconfig utility again after the change
<Heebie> exicer: edit the file /etc/fstab, and put in the mount paramters
<exicer> Cheers guys, will check it out!
<oscarpaats> actionparsnip: How to make pmsuspend work on terminal? Sudo pmsuspend?
<dlight> L3tops: Ill give 'er a whirl... Ive got nothing to lose at this point. Thanks for the tip
<tumppu> sudo pm-suspend
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: I believe so, i'd try the boot option first
<L3tops> dlight: please report results
<sae> ishmandoo: try this for thoughts on swap size: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1084951.html
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> something happens in my terminal , it's big where should i put this result ?
<Silowyi> Heebie: it doesn't, I already satisfied or mitigated all dependencies. But w/e
<Angel> Help please, after receiving an update I can't see no more the Desktop Envyronment. I can only access to the text terminal  and if I press Ctrl+Alt+F7 it says "can not open display".
<dlight> L3tops: Ill be back in < 20min to let you all know :-) And gather additional tips :-)
<oscarpaats> Actionparsnip: Please give me a hand step by step... I'm not that advance in modifying files. :-)
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: http://pastie.org
<L3tops> !pastebin | sandy19
<ubottu> sandy19: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rfrittmann> Angel: have you tried startx ?
<sae> rfrittmann: and now it isn't starting?
<oscarpaats> Actionparsnip: I can go and terminal and introduce any command. No problem with that
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> http://pastie.org/3850408
<Angel> rfrittmann, how? I have tried the safe boot but it says no display found and Error(1)
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub    find the line:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    change it to:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=noirq"    save the new file, close gedit and run:   sudo update-grub      reboot to test
<neyder_> saludos!}
<heikoheikoheiko> hi there. I just upgraded 10.04 to 12.04 and I can't get compiz grid to work right. toggling of different window sizes by repeated keypress doesn't work anymore.
<alusion> does compiz work on ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: ok try:  dmesg > ~/d.txt; gedit ~/d.txt    pastebin that
<ActionParsnip> alusion: yes
<wilee-nilee> alusion, unity is a plugin in compiz
<sae> alusion: yes
<rfrittmann> sae: I never did run the GIMP after installing Ubuntu 12.04 by itself. I went straight to installing the GIMP, and now it doesn't work. According to console output it requires  libgegl-0.0.so.0
<alusion> I am using Gnome though, will I run into any issues
<Angel> rfrittmann, startx goes into kernel panic
<rfrittmann> Angel: so you don't even have a console prompt and text login option?
<Heebie> rfrittman: do an apt-get purge gimp from the command-line, then re-install gimp.
<Angel> rfrittmann, i have a console, i can log in but nothing more than this :(
<rfrittmann> Heebie: thanks, I'll try that.
<L3tops> Angel: what is your graphics chipset?
<Angel> rfrittmann, I'm useing another computer right now
<sae> rfrittmann: I would try to remove it via the software center, run the update manager to check for the latest packages, then install GIMP again via the software center.
<dem0n> is anyone here really familiar with ubuntu arm for android phones...?
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> when i paste this in pastie.org it says Your paste can't be larger than 64 kb
<Angel> L3tops, ATI HD 5770 or 5750...
<L3tops> Angel: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<exicer> what command can I use to see a list of device names ?
<rfrittmann> Angel: I'll leave you with L3tops, I can't help you further, sorry
<oscarpaats> Actionparsnip: One last favor before rebooting. The battery indicator is not showing up since the last updates. How to bring it back?
<killtrace> hello
<Angel> rfrittmann thanx :)
<L3tops> Angel: have you installed the fglrx driver or are you running the native radeon?
<sae> good night everyone
<mistro116> I have a wireless usb card (Zyxel G220 V3) with windows drivers. I've installed the device using ndiswrapper and I got it to work before. I'm trying to get it to recognize the device, but lsusb doesn't see it. In ndisgtk, the drivers are installed but it says the hardware is not present. Does anyone know of any ideas of how to fix this?
<Angel> L3tops, downloaded and installed a couple of weeks ago the latest AMD Catalyst
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963145/
<ActionParsnip> oscarpaats: not sure dude, sorry
<jeppy> should I upgrade Ubuntu 10.04 to try and fix my HDMI monitor problem?
<oscarpaats> actionparsnip: No prob. Will reboot now.
<Angel> L3tops, This driver is better in performance, also the fan spin slower; with the ubuntu driver it was alwais spinning at the top speed (so noisy).
<killtrace> angel did u overclock?
<Heebie> jeppy:  If you're on anything before 10.04 you might be SOL.. upgrade-support from versions earlier than 10.04 doesn't exist anymore.
<L3tops> Yes, you will have much improved performance with the fglrx... We will need to backup... when did things stop working? I just saw that if you tried to startx you got a kernel panic
<Angel> L3killtrace, no I didn't
<dem0n> i just installed ubuntu arm onto my android phone yesterday and i was having so much fun using it but now i have run into a situation...i didn't realize that i installed it onto my internal harddrive for my phone and not onto my sdcard because for my phone (android bionic) the internal harddrive is /mnt/sdcard and the sdcard is /mnt/sdcard-ext now what i am wondering is if i move the ubuntu.sh shell script and the ubuntu.img file over to my sdcard will ever
<jeppy> Heebie: I am on 10.04
<Angel> Killtrace, with open driver the VGA fan goes like hell, but with proprietary driver (not installed from ubuntu but downloaded and installed from AMD site) It goes really quite.
<killtrace> I have 2 pc and 1 lap-top running on ubuntu ultimate edition 3.2 it's on 11.10 oneric platform and I don't have one single prob....
<killtrace> angel
<khameis> ممكن رأيكم باوبنتو 12.04
<ishmandoo> Heebie: Thanks!
<Heebie> jeppy:  Oh. Is that your desktop?
<ishmandoo> sae: thanks!
<jeppy> I'm not having any luck getting my hdmi monitor to work. Yes it is my desktop
<L3tops> !ar | khameis
<ubottu> khameis: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<L3tops> er
<khameis> نعم
<mohd> khameis: in English please.
 * L3tops really needs to read the factoid page
<Angel> Killtrace, yes?
<ActionParsnip> jeppy: what video chip do you use?
<myhero> the larger 4.7gb dvd iso of ubuntu can be written on usb like lve usb or not ?
<killtrace> jeppy isn't hdmi just connector for digital tv?
<alusion> Docky does not work on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> alusion: do other docks work?
<Heebie> HDMI actually works well for monitors to do 1920x1080 (full HD)
<Angel> L3tops, so please don't tell me that I have to fresh install... :(
<alusion> That is the only one I use xD
<wilee-nilee> alusion, you might like the cairo-dock
<mistro116> ubuntu masters, address my problem -_-
<myhero> the larger 4.7gb dvd iso of ubuntu can be written on usb like lve usb or not ?
<sandy19> ActionParsnip i have sent you the pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: I suggest you test, it may be an issue with compoziting, which would affect all docks.
<L3tops> I need you to backup and tell me when the problem began I only saw that trying to startx caused a kernel panic Angel
<jeppy> ActionParsnip: I use an onboard ATI Radeon HD 4200
<Heebie> The last CD I used to install Ubuntu was 9.04.. I've just upgraded since. :)   I've been very impressed with Canonical's upgrade support.. except if you let something go end of support before you upgrade.. then it's just borked. :(
<killtrace> any ideas why I don't have sound when I start game Sniper Elite? :)
<wilee-nilee> alusion, as suggested as well check the compositing
<myhero> the larger 4.7gb dvd iso of ubuntu can be written on usb like lve usb or not ?
<alusion> I believe I am running gnome shell and I have not compiz effects in effect
<diakite> hi guys!! am using ubuntu 12.04 and I wanna install skype on it
<alusion> Would it be dangerous to try compiz with gnome shell?
<Heebie> myhero: If you have a big enough USB stick, I would suspect you can use it that way, or adapt it somehow.
<killtrace> just go to skype site and download-it
<bmoez> hi, i want  run lubuntu from console(because it don't open from ligthdm), i tried "X& export DISPLAY=:0" then "startlubuntu" but it don't work corrcetly only with "sudo startlubuntu" and when i tried to open plasma active with "startactive" i got this error "no write access to '/home/<user>/.ICEauthority'" and it works only on root mode. also i only have on my home folder for ".x* " files only: ".xscreensaver" and ".Xdefaults", how to fix it to run on non-root
<bmoez> mode?
<Angel> L3tops, please how can I help you? I really don't know how to give you the informations you need :( I'm just faceing this text console...
<wilee-nilee> myhero, is it still that big I had seen a reformat for the dvd to a smaller download have not checked it though.
<hardy89> My "Modem Manager" crashes regularly. !! what to do ??????????
<L3tops> Angel: You said you installed the fglrx driver a few weeks ago and all was well... now, clearly, it isn't. What happened?
<diakite> no 12.04 on kype.com
<mohd> Angel: use pasteninit .
<myhero> wilee-nilee: its stating on ubuntu site thats its big 4.7gb image iso
<killtrace> for every ubuntu u can download 2.2 beta skype from site
<CJKay> Urgh screw Optimus
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: could try:   sudo modprobe -r iwl3945; sleep 2; sudo modprobe iwl3945
<diakite> ok thanks
<L3tops> CJKay: check out bumblebee... will probably help if you havent.
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: yep, easiest way is to not buy systems with it
<Angel> L3tops, i recieved updates...35MB more or less, then I restarted  and no more DE :( I have seen a Xorg or X update in the list..maybe that is the problem? Also a lot of QT updates.
<CJKay> L3tops: Didn't work
<CJKay> I really don't understand why it's just broken so suddenly
<wilee-nilee> myhero, should go on a usb if big enough unetbootin would be a choice I use another multibooter myself.
<ActionParsnip> CJKay: could clean install
<L3tops> CJKay: if you create an xorg.conf you could probably manually set the BUS ID for the gpu you want to use.
<CJKay> L3tops: I did, that's what really bugs me
<hardy89> MODEM MANAGER crashes regurarly !!!!!! pl help............
<killtrace> wille u can also put ISO on HDD and boot it from there
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> http://pastie.org/3850478
<CJKay> The device is on PCI:2:00.0, but when I run optirun, literally nothing happens. No output or anything
<CJKay> DFP-0
<wilee-nilee> killtrace, I know that whay are you telling me, and that was not asked for.
<CJKay> Gah
<ozpy> Actionparsnip: unfortunately it does not "stands by" when folding it in spite of the modifications. I tried Mint and it works.
<wilee-nilee> s/whay/why
<L3tops> I see... Angel... I would uninstall the driver that you downloaded (I am assuming from AMD) following the instructions which came with, and sudo apt-get install fglrx
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.comf /etc/modprobe.d/myblacklist.conf
<StuckMojo> so...anyone know how handling of clicked links works in gnome apps?
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf.save
<L3tops> CJKay: that IS very frustrating. Can you please pastebin your xorg.conf and the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<CJKay> L3tops: Do you mean xorg.conf.nvidia? That's what Ironhide seems to look at
<ozpy> Actionparsnip: unfortunately it does not "stands by" when folding it in spite of the modifications. I tried Mint to see if my laptops is the issue but nope, The hardware is fine
<StuckMojo> after my last apt-get upgrade, links i click in thunderbird and in gnoem-terminal all go to the same place, a local mediatomb file
<CJKay> I put it into xorg.conf anyway just in case
<StuckMojo> i've purged mediatomb, so I can't quite figure this out
<StuckMojo> seems like some proxy setting or something
<L3tops> I am unfamiliar with ironhide... but throw them both up there..
<ActionParsnip> ozpy: could use Mint then if it's the tool for the job, or report a bug and state that mint works
<Angel> l3tops, ok thanx I give a try
<StuckMojo> but there's nothing obvious in any settings panels
<dlight> L3tops: Didn't work.... Same situation
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> done both commands now ? because when i use rfkill list all  , still phy0 hard block : yes
<mikeconcepts> sure wish someone knew a way to install printcoupons.exe in wine under linux so I could pull my wife off windows, coupons.com only works in windows or mac
<CJKay> L3tops: http://pastebin.com/wQDe8M1E http://pastebin.com/7sZufHqc
<L3tops> dlight: That is a shame... can you reinstall the nvidia-current driver please? sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<dlight> L3tops: you betcha
<XxArchangelz> Can anyone help me with my installation?
<XxArchangelz> (#ubuntu
<XxArchangelz> I have a Hp proliant dl360 g4 server, and Im trying to install the 12.04 LTS 64 bit os via usb and everytime I try installing I get an error saying it cant mount the cd-rom
<L3tops> CJKay: your BUS ID has to be in hex format.
<L3tops> One second
<CJKay> Oh, hm
<CJKay> Not sure why I'm even being forced to put it in at all now, it just wiped out my previous config
<ActionParsnip> sandy19: that will make loads and unloads cleaner, the files must end in .conf for some reason
<CJKay> Bit of a dick move heh
<oCean> CJKay: control your language here, please
<CJKay> Huh?
<argief> family friendly language only :-)
<L3tops> CJKay: PCI:2:0:0    try that.
<CJKay> Didn't I'd offended, sorry
<sandy19> <ActionParsnip> sandy19: that will make loads and unloads cleaner, the files must end in .conf for some reason  <= Sorry didn't get :(
<CJKay> L3tops: Anything I need to do to reload the config?
<L3tops> I would just reboot...
<StuckMojo> nevermind, got it
<CJKay> Here goes nothin'
<StuckMojo> ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list is fubared. everything in it points to mediatomb !
<StuckMojo> bizzare
<ozpy> Actionparsnip: Thanks. I will proceed as you indicated
<XxArchangelz> Can anyone help me out?
<StuckMojo> removing that file fixed it
<EuroNerd> I just installed 12.04 on my ThinkPad. I've got a Nvidia GPU on it. Should I use the default drivers or get proprietary ones?
<Rexter> Is there a way to make plymouth work properly with Nvidia drivers?
<CJKay> L3tops: Well, it seems my GUI has gone a little bit back in time to when the sidebar hid itself
<XxArchangelz> I cant seem to install 12.04 server version
<ThinkT510> EuroNerd: up to you, i use the proprietry ones, they work just fine
<L3tops> one min CJKay baby screeching.
<dlight> ll3
<alusion> Dropbox is not working on 12.04, this is probably a known issue amirite?
<StuckMojo> tahnks
<dlight>             ~~.
<mistro116_> I have a wireless usb card (Zyxel G220 V3) with windows drivers. I've installed the device using ndiswrapper and I got it to work before. I'm trying to get it to recognize the device, but lsusb doesn't see it. In ndisgtk, the drivers are installed but it says the hardware is not present. Does anyone know of any ideas of how to fix this?
<CJKay> L3tops: No problem. Here's the Ironhide output when you get back: http://pastebin.com/AbKi8Ayp
<gartral> EuroNerd: that depends entirely on what you're planning on doing
<EuroNerd> ThinkT510, thanks, but what are the advantages and disadvantages of them?
<robgraves> hidropbox works on 12.04 for if you get it from their website not the software center
<CJKay> Oh, the sidebar's decided to come back
<dlight> L3tops: Exactly the same behavior unfortunately.... Screen0 is Composite, working compiz, etc...Screen1 is
<EuroNerd> gertral, ok, but what are the basic differences?
<CJKay> Odd
<dlight> unmanaged
<wilee-nilee> mistro116, I would get a usb that plugs and works they are rather cheap.
<mistro116_> this one does work, if it boot on my other instance of ubuntu (same distro) it works
<mistro116_> the idea is to get the working usb, to work again...
<XxArchangelz> Is anyone there?
<ThinkT510> EuroNerd: the nouveau drivers don't have great power management capabilities, may suck more battery or overheat quicker
<CJKay> Nope, anything remotely graphics-intensive just crashes
<ThinkT510> EuroNerd: hard to really quantify by how much, they may work just fine for you though
<mohd> XxArchangelz:
<EuroNerd> ThinkT510, are there any advantages to Nouveau, apart from "feeling good" that I'm using open-source.
<ThinkT510> EuroNerd: they have improved a lot over the years
<XxArchangelz> I really could use some help, and nobody has even acknowledged me.
<mohd> XxArchangelz: state the issue.
<ThinkT510> EuroNerd: knowing you aren't reliant on nvidia to fix the drivers is a plus
<ActionParsnip> XxArchangelz: just ask
<argief_> just start ur question XxArch
<XxArchangelz> I have a Hp proliant dl360 g4 server, and Im trying to install the 12.04 LTS 64 bit os via usb and everytime I try installing I get an error saying it cant mount the cd-rom
<Simkin> hey guys, how do i start unity from cli? I need to pass it the right command from nx
<ActionParsnip> XxArchangelz: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ureonpatrol> su pall
<ActionParsnip> ureonpatrol: different console dude ;)
<XxArchangelz> Yes and they match
<CJKay> Simkin: unity --replace
<argief_> XxArch what r u using to convert/load the ISO from usb?
<EuroNerd> gartral, so when would you advise using default Ubuntu drivers for a Nvidia GPU?
<XxArchangelz> I tried livelinuxusbcreator and rightnow unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> EuroNerd: when you don't need 3D accelleration for games and such and you don't use compiz (like I do here)
<ThinkT510> EuroNerd: if you're never going to run 3d games then they should be fine
<chris_w> is squid only listening on ipv6 port in precise panglion?
<ActionParsnip> XxArchangelz: tried a different storage device?
<XxArchangelz> Ive used cd's and multiple usbs
<killtrace> any gamer channel here?
<ActionParsnip> XxArchangelz: have you tested your RAM?
<ActionParsnip> killtrace: #games   maybe
<killtrace> maybe my friend maybe :D
<tom_> compiz
<XxArchangelz> They are brand new and they are compatible with my system
<ActionParsnip> XxArchangelz: could be DOA
<argief_> i have often had problems with unetbooting
<argief_> same problem: unable to mount cdrom
<argief_> im trying to remember the name of the multiboot I use?  It has like a yellow startup screen?  Anybody know it?
<argief_> you drag and drop iso's onto the interface?
<MonkeyDust> argief_  MultiSystem?
<argief_> yep!
<argief_> XxArch, try that one!  it has always worked for me since i switched!
<XxArchangelz> Alright Ill give it a go
<XxArchangelz> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> argief_  XxArchangelz I use it too, very handy
<RageRiot> hi, I've pulled out the Nvidia card fro my ubuntu box and put in a similar spec ati card which acctually operates smoother and I'm on the open source driver. is there anything else I must do to allow for unity 3d to become availiable
<killtrace> so only #games is channel for gamers?
<argief_> monkeydust, I have also been able to make it work form grub cmd line, but that is WAY to much effort! :-)
<ThinkT510> killtrace: unless you are thinking of a specific game
<ThinkT510> !alis | killtrace
<ubottu> killtrace: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> !tab| argief_
<ubottu> argief_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cute_bettong> w000t my new ubuntu mouse and stickers came in
<en1gma> i have a Linksys WUSB600N v2 USB WiFi adapter (RT3572 Chipset) and i thought the latest kernel supported that (it works great in BT5) but when i boot ubuntu 12.04 it does not recognise it i dont think...im in windows right now because im not sure what i need to do to get it to work
<argief_> um...yes... sory guys! stuck with a web-interface... dont know it that well
<XxArchangelz> How do I run that on windows?
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  you may need usb-modeswitch
<Simkin> run what on windows?
<XxArchangelz> MultiSystem
<en1gma> MonkeyDust is that included with ubuntu 12.04
<XxArchangelz> Im getting the sh file but thats for linux
<en1gma> i usually just install ubuntu to my usb stick with unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> XxArchangelz  didnt know you were in win
<argief_> ubottu: hey?! that part about the cmd line wasnt nice...  I just realised!
<ubottu> argief_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XxArchangelz> Yeah my bad
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  it's in the repos (software center or apt-get install)
<ZenMaster> So Samba can be used to administer Group Policy just like Windows active directory?
<Draton> Hey guys, I'm still having the same 'no sound' issue from last night: was wondering if anyone could help me troubleshoot it a bit?  Keep in mind I've done just about everything written in the 'sound troubleshooting' tutorial(s)
<MonkeyDust> ZenMaster  samba is a network protocol
<ZenMaster> MonkeyDust: So I can use scripts in Samba to achieve this?
<en1gma> MonkeyDust it looks like a driver problem (just googled) and someone says you have to dload a driver from ralink (eventhough its the same driver that comes with ubuntu) and then compile it again...well that dont make to much sense
<Ibis> How can I fix the problem with Adobeflash in Unity/Buntu 12.04? The Adobe flash settings dialog is not clickable.
<MonkeyDust> Draton  did you use alsamixer, if you don't know, then no
<Draton> I did
<Draton> made sure everything was unmuted etc
<en1gma> hmmm its gonna be hard to do an apt-get install with no working wifi. i run ubuntu from usb stick
<argief_> XxArchangelz: not to sound stupid, but have you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<stefan_> sas
<MonkeyDust> !samba| ZenMaster
<ubottu> ZenMaster: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<stefan_> wie kann man prüfen ob der gpu treiber installiert ist?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<vman> en1gma download the deb using another machine and dpkg -i debfile.deb
<XxArchangelz> yes
<en1gma> another maching?
<en1gma> lol
<Draton> MonkeyDust, I also used pavucontrol to make sure the audio was hitting the selected sound card, it showed the levels fluctuating as expected, just no audio
<ZenMaster> MonkeyDust: Ok, so you can create the same stuff without in *nix and have windows machines behave in the same manner as a windows machine running Active Directory.
<ZenMaster> Let me reword that.
<XxArchangelz> I used live linux and I get the same problem
<MonkeyDust> ZenMaster  i'm not familiar with AD, but i guess Landscape is its equivalent
<BFranks> Okay so I had ubuntu 11.1 on an ESX (VMWare) server.. I let it do the update to 12.04 and at first I couldn't even get into xwindows now I can but it's too slow to use.. Anything I can try before I nuke it and install 11.1?
<ZenMaster> MonkeyDust: Ok.
<XxArchangelz> "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted.... and then I can retry mount but im using a 2GB usb
<MonkeyDust> ZenMaster  i havent tried it, but click System Settin
<MonkeyDust> ZenMaster  i havent tried it, but click System Settings - Management Service
<ZenMaster> MonkeyDust: Thank you.
<argief_> XxArchangelz: I know multisystem works great, if you are up for a little effort install virtualbox and ubuntu and still use multisystem!
<BFranks> I'm assuming that if my graphics hardware is detected as "VESA: VMware Virtual Machine" that Unity isn't running?
<BFranks> Heck.. how can I tell if Unity is enabled?
<XxArchangelz> Not sure what you mean
<Resistance> BFranks:  do you see a bar to the left with buttons/launchers?
<BFranks> My remote server is CRAWLING along at a snails pace in XWin
<BFranks> Resistance: Yep.. and it auto-hides in this new version..
<Resistance> that's Unity
<argief_> XxArchangelz: download virtualbox for windows here: https://www.virtualbox.org/ , then live boot Ubuntu and install MultiSystem
<BFranks> Okay well how can I make sure it's doing as little graphical BS as possible? ;)
<acer-ubuntu> i want to view my laptop in quiet splash, right now i view my laptop in nomodeset, i dont like nomodeset because its low graphic and my screen looks like stretched
<XxArchangelz> Im not trying to install ubuntu here, im trying it on my other system
<XxArchangelz> The system Im trying to install on has no os currently
<argief_> XxArchangelz: I understand, but virtualbox is a "virtual machine", u use your current machiene to prep the usb for installation
<acer-ubuntu> anyone wants to help me?
<XxArchangelz> Alright I get you now
<acer-ubuntu> L3tops: where are u?
<argief_> XxArchangelz: and if you , I mean WHEN you love virtualbox you will be pleased to know it is available for ubuntu as well!
<acer-ubuntu> i want to view my laptop in quiet splash, right now i view my laptop in nomodeset, i dont like nomodeset because its low graphic and my screen looks like stretched
<argief_> sory guys, gtg...  XxArchangelz, you can ask anyone here for help with virtualbox, they should know it also.
<abyss42> I setup a VPN connection on my mac..now how do i ssh into one of the computers in the VPN?
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  basically, it's [remote user]@[remote IP]
<MonkeyDust> abyss42  basically, it's ssh [remote user]@[remote IP]
<acer-ubuntu> i want to view my laptop in quiet splash, right now i view my laptop in nomodeset, i dont like nomodeset because its low graphic and my screen looks like stretched
<abyss42> MonkeyDust, I know that. but since its VPN , the login is not working for some reason
<acer-ubuntu> if i set my laptop to quiet splash it becomes blank/black screen
<WhiteKenny> anybody fell like helping an ubuntu novice?
<WhiteKenny> *feel
<Draton> So I seem to have gotten my audio working... but interestingly enough it's routed to the wrong port on my audio card
<Resistance> !help | WhiteKenny
<ubottu> WhiteKenny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Resistance> !details | WhiteKenny
<ubottu> WhiteKenny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<falcom> hey guys, at the near end of a file, vi shows "^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^" , can somebody tell me what is this?
<XxArchangelz1> Virtual box works just fine here so hoping things work on the other system
<Sna4x8> falcom: You'd have to look at it in hex to know afaik.  Try :%!xxd
<BFranks> No info on fixing sudden graphical slowness after upgrading from 11.1 to 12.04? .. Looks like I'll have to reinstall 11.1.. ;p
<Sna4x8> vi displays ^@ for binary.
<acer-ubuntu> why if i set my laptop to quiet splash, it becomes black/blank screen?
<acer-ubuntu> any one can help me?
<BFranks> "quiet splash" .. to me.. means don't show anything
<WhiteKenny> i started the update process last night to go from 11.10 to 12.04 (x64) but the install seems to have stalled out, the terminal window has been at "atd: restarting..." since last night
<vishal> hii
<falcom> Sna4x8: so it's safe to remove those characters when my file is a script?
<Shin_> I have a problem trying to boot from a USB. I've tried creating said bootable USB with UNetbootin and LiLi USB Creator. When I try and boot it, it shows me the SYSLINUX copyright thing with a blinking cursor, and nothing else. When I try booting when holding SHIFT, it shows the exact same with a "b" right under it (Trying to say "boot:" I guess?). Anyway, when I plug it in my PC, it works. Doesn't work on my laptop. I'm using the lates
<Sna4x8> falcom: I would imagine so, yes.  Did you write the script?
<manitou> "quiet splash" .. to me.. means don't show anything me too , and just wait to finish boot !
<acer-ubuntu> BFranks : there are quiet splash, nomodeset, acpi-off and so om
<manitou> acer-ubuntu: live or ?
<falcom> Sna4x8: nope, but seems like that line is recent(probably not intended)
<acer-ubuntu> i have always to edit my grub when booting to change quiet splash to nomodeset
<Sna4x8> falcom: back the script up, remove the line, and try it =)
<acer-ubuntu> manitou: not live cd
<cvance> I just updated to 12.04 (fresh install) and I am running a Xen server with console attached via VNC. The new VNC client installed with ubuntu (remmina) has the cursor offset. Any suggestions?
<michaela> can i nomodset in wubi
<acer-ubuntu> manitou: do you understand my problem?
<manitou> acer-ubuntu: yes , but no help here :(
<BFranks> acer-ubuntu: Yeah that looks common .. from a quick google search I can see nomodeset is telling it not to diddle around with the video settings during boot.. My guess is that if you can't boot without it then the laptop is really messing up when it comes to the graphics detection. Did you want to know how to make it a default choice?
<manitou> "nomodeset 3"
<acer-ubuntu> BFranks: i dont like nomodeset, in nomodeset my screen looks like stretched and its low graphic
<RageRiot> title bars disapeared on open windows, how can I close them ?
<BFranks> RR: hover your mouse in the top left corner.
<RageRiot> not working :(
<ThinkT510> RageRiot: compiz --replace
<amel> need help
<amel> help
<MonkeyDust> amel  shoot
<amel> cant upgrade my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> amel  meaning?
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: did you changed that option during the installation from the Live-CD !
<amel> its says authentication failed whenever i click on it
<RageRiot> heh if I pressed ctrl alt f1 does that close the GUI ?
<amel> no i just tried using the update manager
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: no
<RageRiot> only way I could get term up
<MonkeyDust> amel  i guess it's just your sudo password
<amel> sudo password this is my first time using linux
<wylde> RageRiot: no, ctrl+alt+t wouldn't open a terminal?
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: please help me
<amel> i tired using the terminal and getting it update couldnot understand shit
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: alright , what are you trying to do then !
<RageRiot> F1 not t
<wylde> !language | amel
<ubottu> amel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<amel> oh sorry
<MonkeyDust> amel  mind your language, the sudo password is the one you used to login
<wylde> RageRiot: ctrl+alt+t will open a terminal while you are in the "gui"
<fishcooker> hello PP
<WhiteKenny> i started the update process last night to go from 11.10 to 12.04 (x64) but the install seems to have stalled out, it got as far as 'installed debconf' but the terminal window has been at "atd: restarting..." since last night.  if i reboot the PC, will the upgrade continue where it left off?  will the PC even boot properly?
<acer-ubuntu> if i set my grub to quiet splash, my laptop becomes blank/black screen
<fishcooker> are u ok there :p
<amel> really sorry did not know about the language thing but it doesnt ask for a password
<RageRiot> I didnt try it
<acer-ubuntu> mohd : if i set my grub to quiet splash, my laptop becomes blank/black screen
<vector> wylde: I'm not even here for help and I just learned something handy from you
<RageRiot> I miss understood what ctrl + alt + f1 does
<wylde> vector: :) always a good thing
<amel> and i even tried creating a disk on my hardrive that doesnot work either it says bootlooader failed
<acer-ubuntu> mohd : i have always to edit my grub into nomodeset, if i want my screen not black/blank
<wylde> RageRiot: you can do that too, you just have to hit ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to gui
<RageRiot> ahh
<amel> ?
<RageRiot> thanks
<wylde> RageRiot: np :)
<dlight> WhiteKenny: hit that arrow to drop down the installer---it is likely waiting on you to approve the applications that need to restart
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: do you understand my problem?
<RageRiot> so what acctually happens when I used the ctrl alt f1 combo ? does the gui just get frozen in the background ?
<amel> anybody?\
<WhiteKenny> dlight: i did that, thats where it shows 'adt: restarting...'
<WhiteKenny> it's just a terminal window
<Simkin> RageRiot: not frozen, keeps running
<esotera> amel: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal and post results
<RageRiot> but u get a different type of term ?
<fishcooker> omg
<fishcooker> not ok with PP
<dlight> WhiteKenny: Ah, i see... Very sorry, Im out of ideas for ya. (Seems most people don't realize the window has a drop down...)
<fishcooker> ?
<wylde> RageRiot: I'm probably not the best person explain it, but basically you have "virtual consoles" from F1 to F12. The graphical desktop is usually on the console attached to F7
<amel> okay thanks
<RageRiot> ahh
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: then , you need to change that in GRUB so that it'll automatically be appllied on each reboot .
<WhiteKenny> dlight: np, thanks though
<Simkin> RageRiot: you can see this in action by enabling remote desktop and connecting up via vnc
<arooni-mobile> trying to figure out which version of ubuntu 12.04 to download.  i know i want the 64 bit version; but i also want to encrypt at least my /home drive .... not sure if it's worth encrypting the / as well; or what ubuntu version would allow me to do that
<Simkin> and then switching to the cli from the local machine
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: yes
<BFranks> acer-ubuntu: Try changing 'quiet splash' to 'quiet' when booting (you have to edit the menu choices) .. this will let you see the boot progress but won't fiddle with graphics detect..
<Vuth> is there a torrent file for ubuntu 1204? the server is tooo slow !!
<wylde> RageRiot: you can also use F2-F6 to get to a login like on ctrl+alt+F1
<RageRiot> I see . thanks
<Vuth> touches va
<Simkin> arooni-mobile: if you want to encrypt you should encrypt the whole drive to prevent stuff from leking out in your temp files
<Simkin> arooni-mobile: using tmpfs eliminates a lot of that though
<BFranks> acer-ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#line-197
<acer-ubuntu> BFranks: okay, i will try now
<amel> my keyboard stops working when i type tthat in
<amel> :/
<Vuth> whats different between the alternate and desktop version of ubuntu??
<arooni-mobile> Simkin, do all ubuntu versions allow that
<Vuth> which one do i want? i have a strong enough pc
<tbrown> How do I get windows 7 to load on a virtual machine I have class that am taking in school I need dreamwaver to run on it so Kind of thinking to my self about that one:)
<manitou> still no fix for ath9k :( missing bluetooth :(
<Resistance> Vuth:  the alternate installation image is the same as the desktop, except it has a text-only interface, and adds functionality for certain specialist installation options
<esotera> amel: how does it stop working?
<Resistance> specialized*
<ms-daisy> tbrown: you need to have an installation disc.
<RageRiot> I want to install a Win TV card ( NOVA-T 90002) chipset CX2388. anyone know off the cuff if it wil be compatible ?
<amel> it asks for my password and i cant type it in
<amel> :/
<Vuth> so i should go witht he desktop? since i am new to linux.ubuntu
<amel> amel@inspiron-N4050:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amel> [sudo] password for amel:
<amel> thats it
<RageRiot> it types in the background.
<esotera> amel: sudo doesn't show you a star for each character
<tbrown> ms-daisy: I know I have one but I need to install it on a virutal machine because I dont want to get rid of xubuntu
<esotera> try typing it in then pressing enter
<amel> ohh yaa
<Vuth> hi resistance
<amel> :D
<wylde> amel: when entering passwords in the console it doesn't show any characters. Just type the password and hit enter.
<amel> sorry
<RageRiot> and dont try pressing backspace:P
<ms-daisy> tbrown have you installed virtualbox or vmware?
<RageRiot> because it wont delete a mistake
<mohd> !enter > amel
<ubottu> amel, please see my private message
<amel> its Reading package lists... Done
<amel> Building dependency tree
<amel> Reading state information... Done
<amel> Calculating upgrade... Done
<amel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> amel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fnoyanisi> hi, I want to get min sys req for 5.1 installation, I cannot find from web site, anybody could help, I really appreciate it
<wylde> !pastebin | amel
<mohd> Aciid: !paste > amel
<ubottu> amel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<XxArchangelz1> Okay im confused now
<Vuth> i have a i5 2500k PC..should i get the i386 or amd64 version, resistance?
<XxArchangelz1> Ubuntu server is just command line?
<XxArchangelz1> OR should I bee seeing a desktop here
<amel> i did ppaste
<tbrown> ms-daisy: Yes That what I was talking about my first Qesition was I need to know how to run it smothly on a virtual  machine virtual pc
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: usually yes, however you can install a desktop on it if you choose.
<XxArchangelz1> How would I do that?
<tbrown> ms-daisy: Sorry I ment to say virtual box
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: do you have a prefeered desktop?
<wylde> preferred*
<XxArchangelz1> Not sure what you mean
<amel> guys?
<XxArchangelz1> I just set it up in virtual box
<fishcooker> is there any hibernate option on PP
<wylde> !flavors | XxArchangelz1
<ubottu> XxArchangelz1: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<zz_paddy> hi im trying to download and install ubuntu desktop but i cant seem to find the iso file ?
<fishcooker> is suspend will work the same
<fishcooker> ?
<Resistance> Vuth:  i386 works with both 32 and 64bit processors, unless you really need 64bit stuff (such as > 4GB RAM), you may want to just get 32bit
<XxArchangelz1> Gnome im guessing then
<amel> 1
<amel> 2
<amel> 3
<amel> 4
<amel> 5
<FloodBot1> amel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amel> 	
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: ok then enter 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<mohd> amel: what was that for!
<RyoRonin> Resistance: The amd64 works with the i5 Intel cpu?
<ms-daisy> tbrown: you have installed virtualbox then?  You can read the documentation to create a new machine. http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/  Or are you getting stuck at some particular point?
<amel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963364/
<Vuth> yes ryoronin
<fishcooker> hello
<metals> hi, my Pangolin doesn't go on Stand By mode! Why?
<fishcooker> every one
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: that will install the desktop you would have if you installed from the ubuntu-desktop iso.
<Resistance> RyoRonin:  it should, but note I use AMD processors in my builds (or Xeons in my servers)\
<amel> that was for wait udo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fishcooker> suspend same with hibernate
<Vuth> he is saying the 32 bit and 64 bit...depends if u want to use more than 4gb of ram
<fishcooker> ?
<XxArchangelz1> Okay thank you
<RyoRonin> Resistance: hmm thats new, always thought the amd64 is only for amd processor's 64 bit
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: np :)
<Vuth> but doesnt ubunut need lots of ram since it has the sexy visuals?
<mohd> amel: did you do sudo apt-get update first !
<MonkeyDust> amel  try sudo do-release-upgrade to go from 11.10 to 12.04
<Resistance> RyoRonin:  nope, amd64 is just the name for it, but amd64 bit is equivalent to me saying x64
<amel> i am still on 10.4 lol
<amel> :D:
<Resistance> RyoRonin:  i dont know the history behind the name 'amd64', but its globally 64bit compatible
<Resistance> (it just means 64-bit is all)
<tbrown> ms-daisy: Yes am trying to install it but the computer freezes up I have a AMD Processor 1.65GHz 4.0 GB RAM 545GB of Hard Disk Radion 2 cores:)?
<acer-ubuntu> BFranks : i have just tried to change quiet splash to quiet in grub, but it doesnt work, my screen still blank
<amel> 10.10 i mean
<Resistance> !10.10 | amel
<ubottu> amel: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<DebolazST> Hmm, I've done some custom modification to the source of indicator-messages, how do I install this so it's automatically used by Unity? configure --prefix=/usr simply?
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: do you have solution?
<Resistance> amel:  FYI, 10.10 is past its end of life dates
<XxArchangelz1> The system im installing on is typically a server without a modern graphics card, would I be able to install the normal 12.04 desktop and turn down the visuals?
<RyoRonin> Resistance: Learn something new.. Thanks.. I think its time for them to just rename it do 64 lol
<Resistance> RyoRonin:  that's not our call is it :P
<MonkeyDust> amel  i guess you cant go from 10.10 to 12.04, fresh install is required
<WhiteKenny> i tried upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 last night but the upgrade has been frozen since last night, can i shut off the PC and reboot w/o causing trouble?
<ms-daisy> tbrown: where does it freeze up?  And is it the virtual machine that freezes or the host computer?
<amel> thats why i need to update my friend
<Resistance> MonkeyDust:  not directly he cant
<metals> hi, my Pangolin doesn't go on Stand By mode! Why?
<Resistance> he can upgrade incrementally
<amel> yes i want to goto 11.04?
<Resistance> amel:  you can upgrade to 11.04 directly
<RyoRonin> Resistance: nope
<zz_paddy> hi im trying to download and install ubuntu desktop but i cant seem to find the iso file ?
<amel> it says authenticatin failed resistance
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: yes, although that's why I asked if you had a preferred desktop. A light option would be the lubuntu-desktop
<nannes> Anyone of you has a Radeon 1900gt ??
<Resistance> amel:  if you want to upgrade to 12.04, you'll need to fresh install or upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04
<szal> !anyone | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Resistance> amel:  where does it say authentication failed
<XxArchangelz1> Ill give that a try then
<dlentz> nannes, what's wrong with it?
<wylde> XxArchangelz1: alrighty
<amel> when i click upgrade in upgrade manager
<tbrown> ms-daisy: I think it is the virtual box? Because I cant exit it out on it when it start being slow. I have not tryed to put the ram on 512 MB because windows Reqirements is up to 512MB of ram but it does not make sense if my computer is 4GB of ram
<MonkeyDust> zz_paddy  orange rectangle on the right http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<zz_paddy> is there a url out there that has the live cd files included for ubuntu desktop ?
<amel> it downloads 2 tool packages and then just says that
<zz_paddy> or another version of linux not centos tho
<amel> gguyys
<H474r1> aragom5 thanks for the feedback...i think i will stick wit 32bit coz am trying to get away from the crashes on windoz
<wylde> !torrents | zz_paddy
<ubottu> zz_paddy: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<dem0n> hey guys i may have broken gedit because of libglib2 i messed up...is there another app similar to gedit that i can install?
<amel> ??????????
<zz_paddy> thankyou ubottu
<nannes> dlentz: I'd like to install proprietary drivers but,  since ubuntu Lucid's release (with new xorg version), they had no more compatibility with it :(.... I just wanna find out if anyone tried to "fork" them with new xorg version of precise
<MonkeyDust> zz_paddy  did you see the link I posted?
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: are you still there?
<manitou> ubottu: rulezzzz
<acer-ubuntu> BFranks: are you still there?
<dlentz> dem0n, leafpad or if you don't mind qt apps, kate
<Resistance> !patience | amel
<ubottu> amel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  is very intelligent and she knows it
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dem0n> dlentz: those will work for gnome?
<tbrown> H474r1: I will agree with you man about changing you computer to a 32bit computer. If you computer is not strong enough for 64bit it better to have lower like 32bit. I mean because with memmory:)
<zz_paddy> i missed it MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> zz_paddy  orange rectangle on the right http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<dlentz> nannes, just forget about fglrx/Catalyst, it's not going to work for X1900
<hector> using multiple monitors, does anyone know how to remove the panel at the top from the screens other than the primary?
<nannes> dlentz: ufff open drivers suck :(
<ms-daisy> tbrown: the creation of a new virtual machine is not a fast process usually.  (nor is the installation of an OS on metal).  Things to check- make sure you're giving the hard disk enough space (see this for details)
<dlentz> dem0n, gnome can run apps from other desktops..
<zz_paddy> cheers MonkeyDust and ubottu :) illl have a look now :)
<dem0n> dlentz: ya your right...
<ms-daisy> tbrown: (my link got cut off) http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html
<H474r1> HELP - i want to repair a friend's machine...it has ubuntu but recently its getting stuck on a rebooting cycle. Rarely, it may get to the ubuntu splash screen and log  on but sooner or later it starts the endless boot cycle again! Do you have any idea what  i should be focussing on???
<MikeLitoris> hi
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub .. find the line : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  , and replace it whith GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" . save the change then do sudo update-grub .
<MikeLitoris> why can't i say anything on the archlinux channel?
<ArtOfLife> How's it going everyone?
<Heebie> Has anyone found an answer anywhere to instability issues with the nVidia proprietary drivers in 12.04?
<MikeLitoris> idk if u guys got this cuz im lagging like shit: why can't i say anything on the archlinux channel?
<wylde> H474r1: try booting from a live cd/usb and fsck the hard disk.
<ayebear> how do i send messages on #archlinux? i think i need to register but i don't know how...
<scar3crow> help plz... lightdm doesn't start upon locin. can "startx"
<wylde> !fsck | H474r1
<ubottu> H474r1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<scar3crow> login*
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: i know its the way to set my default grub into nomodeset right?
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: Right.
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: but what i need is not that
<nannes> MikeLitoris: You have to register in Freenode
<MikeLitoris> ah ok
<richtroye> Hi, how can I increase my number of workspaces from 4 to, say, 12, in precise pangolin?
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: i need my ubuntu can viewed in quiet splash
<tbrown> ms-daisy: Am kind of not getting you man I tell you something first and you put it in different letters like I dont know what am doing. I need to know why it is going to slow I know how to configure the virtual machine. But it so laggy on my computer....
<hector> using multiple monitors, does anyone know how to remove the panel at the top from the screens other than the primary?
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: nomodeset is low graphic, and my screen looks like stretched, i don't like that
<MikeLitoris> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Heebie> I'd like to know that too, hector.
<MikeLitoris> !register|ayebear
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: i don't understand ! you said quiet splash gives a blank/black screen ..
<ubottu> ayebear: please see above
<RageRiot> how can I load an application before the login screen
<ayebear> ok ty
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: correct
<acer-ubuntu> mohd: so?
<hector> Heebie: im glad im not alone :)
<MikeLitoris> ayebear: ubottu is a bot lmao
<mohd> MikeLitoris: /msg nickserv register YOURpassword YourEmail
<nannes> MikeLitoris: just change your nick as you prefer, then type ---> /msg NickServ register password fake-email    :D
<ms-daisy> tbrown: ok. I guess i'm not getting the problem.  So you have successfully installed it but it runs slowly? or you're trying to install the win 7 guest and the installation is slow?
<mohd> acer-ubuntu: so , do the same from my last post , but add quiet splash !
<mohd> nannes: MikeLitoris that should not be a fake e-mail .. to recive a password reset you need a real one.
<MikeLitoris> yh
<mohd> MikeLitoris: /join #freenode
<acer-ubuntu> ok, let me try what u suggested
<Danaidh> I've recently upgraded to 12.04 and my wireless connection keeps spamming me asking for a WEP key. Triple checked the key is correct, and the same settings worked fine in 11.10. Chipset is Atheros AR9285. Any advice?
<abyss42> is it possible to ssh into local machines after connecting to  a VPN?
<tbrown> Lets try another shot on this ok. Am running Windows 7 on a virtual machine ok (Virtual Box) I have not installed the Windows 7 Yet I got to the Installion but it get laggy when I move the mouse. I have a HP 2000-369WM AMD Processor with 1.65GHz 4.0 RAM of Memmory amd 2 CORES in the Redion. I need to know if there is a way to adjust ubuntu to make the computer or something read or make it more responded to the virtual machine:)
<zz_paddy> MonkeyDust thats where i went firstly lol and the live cd files are missing or something lol
<Sidewinder> ms-daisy, Danaidh will be asking a wireless question (from ubuntu-beginners) if you could assist; I, alas could not.. :-(
<Danaidh> Sidewinder, I just asked, thanks
<Sidewinder> ms-daisy, TIA..
<Resistance> tbrown:  how much memory did you allocate to the VM?  How much memory is being used before and after you start up the VM in Virtualbox
<Resistance> ?/
<Resistance> blah, evil keyboard
<Heebie> Danaidh: It's probably the default mode the driver is in.  You could try swithing your wireless to use WPA or better yet WPA2 instead of WEP.
<nannes> RageRiot: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=startup+and+run+levels+on+linux
<RageRiot> thanks
<nannes> np XD
<Danaidh> Heebie, do you mean switching that in the router settings?
<bastidrazor> !google > nannes
<ubottu> nannes, please see my private message
<wylde> !boot | RageRiot
<ubottu> RageRiot: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Heebie> Danaidh: Yes.
<action09> hi ! On 12.04 Unity, is it possible to move the unity launcher at bottom ?  an url please ?
<RageRiot> bum lol
<action09> thanks
<Sidewinder> Resistance, Instead of beating me up, perhaps you could assist Danaidh?
<Sidewinder> :-)
<tbrown> Resistance: I will see what the Memory uses of the computer wait for a min:)
<Resistance> Sidewinder:  you assume i can answer the questions
<nannes> bastidrazor: uhm typical ubuntu-user rule... ok np, Ubuntu is useful to prive windows of some users, too! :)
<Resistance> !ask > Sidewinder
<ubottu> Sidewinder, please see my private message
<Resistance> pay attention to the last part of that factoid
<Sidewinder> Resistance, You do appear, at first glance to be all knowing..
<Danaidh> Heebie, would that involve having to change settings on every device connected to that router? It's my flatmate's network so I'm not really sure it's my place to alter the keys unless there's no alternative
<Resistance> Sidewinder:  omnipresent, perhaps.  helpful with beginner level questions not pertaining to wireless networking, sometimes.  all knowing?  far from it.  :P
<Sidewinder> Resistance, Just ignore me; Hebbie stepped in. :)
<ms-daisy> ugh, Danaidh you probably need driver help but I haven't wrapped my mind around the wireless 12.04 problems yet. Sorry Sidewinder.
<XxArchangelz> Getting "Could not find kernel image: vesamenu.c32" when installing ubuntu 12.04 via usb
<Resistance> Danaidh:  did you try rebooting the router?
<XxArchangelz> any idea what I should do?
<Sidewinder> ms-daisy, Was worth a try..
<Danaidh> Resistance: Yes
<Heebie> Danaidh: They might have dropped support for WEP, or made it non-default or something.
<Resistance> Danaidh:  i had that issue today with a Linksys router, rebooting the router cleared up my auth issues (note I use WPA2 keys)
<Resistance> hmm
<wylde> XxArchangelz: probably check the md5 of your ISO and/or recreate the usb(with possibly a new download of the iso).
<Resistance> Danaidh:  are you sure its WEP-type keys?
<L3tops> XxArchangelz: This is typically because of cross versioning initrd. Use unetbootin instead of the startup disk creator
<Danaidh> ms-daisy: That's what Googling seemed to suggest but I have no idea how to go about fiddling with the drivers
<Resistance> Danaidh:  it could be WPA/WPA2-type keys
<XxArchangelz> Okay
<Danaidh> Resistance: It says WEP on the back of the router
<tbrown> Resistance: Thank you for telling me to check the memory. Right know it says total is 3556 and used is 2366 and free is 789 So really I cant use a vm if I make the memory in the virtual machine 512 right:)
<Sidewinder> Then WEP, it is..
<Danaidh> I've also tried inputting the same key as WPA and WPA-2
 * Resistance never trusts things written on the back of routers, normally
<Resistance> tbrown:  unlikely, if all your RAM is being eaten up, then your system is probably overflowing to swap (far less speedy in responses), which is a bad thing
<Danaidh> Resistance, I've also tried inputting it as a WPA and WPA2 just in case. Same problem.
<Resistance> tbrown:  you may need to upgrade the amount of RAM in your system if you can
<L3tops> wep is very hacked. If you are going to use security use security. wpa2
<Resistance> Danaidh:  then it could be a driver problem, but i'm not going to be able to help you there
<RageRiot> is compiling the kernel a risky or disfult process?
<wolfman2000> Afternoon/evening. I have a Ubuntu VPS set up with SSH and public/private keys. The Postgresql package automatically created a postgres user and database...ironically, with no password. Considering that I'm using public/private keys, is there ever a reason to change that or log into the database as something other than postgres? Or am I missing something that should be obvious?
<Resistance> Danaidh:  and as L3tops says, WPA/WPA2 keys are better security
<wylde> RageRiot: yes on both counts.
<Resistance> so you might talk to your flatmate about changing the key type to WPA2
<tbrown> Resistance: Okay I see what you mean about the swap: Total is 3688 how do I fix it
<RageRiot> hmm. probably going to sound like a silly question but why does it require a recompile of the kernel for certain things?
<wylde> RageRiot: if you're unfamiliar with compiling etc. You can cause yourself a great deal of grief. Although, even if you bork a compile, ubuntu keeps your old kernel and you can revert to that easily enough.
<Danaidh> Resistance: I would talk to him but he's a luddite and would just whinge about change. I dunno.
<tbrown> Resistance: Okay I see what you mean about the swap: Total is 3688 how do I fix it
<Resistance> tbrown:  well, the only *true* way to fix OOM issues (Out of Memory) is to increase the amount of RAM, or disable other services on the system.
<Heebie> RageRiot: Very few things in Ubuntu should cause you to need to compile the kernel.
<Resistance> tbrown:  repeating yourself doesn't help you know
<Resistance> tbrown:  i have other channels to attend to as well :P
<Resistance> s/attend/tend/
<stiltzkin> Hello folks, hope someone can help me understand why my fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 does not boot. I just get a plain black screen after GRUB and the system seems to hang. If I start up in recovery mode I can get to a login prompt, but nothing else - running "startx" gives "Fatal server error: no screens found." Where should I start with this? Not a good sign.
<Danaidh> Any advice on where to ask for a wireless driver issue on 12.04 then?
<Resistance> RageRiot:  what "things" are requiring a kernel recompile?
<wylde> RageRiot: you really should only need that if you have some "unique" hardware that requires ummm exotic? drivers.
<Sidewinder> Resistance, That's easy for you to say. :-)
<Resistance> Danaidh:  this'd be the place, but meh
<Resistance> Sidewinder:  hm?
<RageRiot> this page says to compile the kernel http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Cx88_devices_%28cx2388x%29
<Heebie> stiltzkin: It sounds like there's something very wrong.  When you're logged in in text mode.. look at the file /var/log/dmesg, it might have useful information in it as far as what's not working.
<ms-daisy> Danaidh: have you asked on ubuntuforums.org?
<tbrown> I have another Qesthion how do I lower the memory usage on my computer:(
<Sidewinder> Resistance, Just joking; nevermind. I'll shut up, now.
<L3tops> stiltzkin: not sure why it is not starting, but you might: export DISPLAY=:0 startx
<Resistance> Danaidh:  i'd suggest asking on ubuntuforums.org or askubuntu.com
<Danaidh> ms-daisy: Not yet. A few other people have asked with the same chipset and issue though and no solutions as yet so I didn't want to repeat the question
<maheanuu> On Ubuntu seeing the cd/dvd drive but not reading it (with any disk I can read or write to on another computer) I still do not get the CD or DVD icon on the desktop when I insert a disk.
<ms-daisy> Danaidh: let me see what I can do.
<stiltzkin> Heebie, I've been looking at dmesg, I don't see anything out of the ordinary...
<Heebie> then it's probably not getting to the point where it can write to disk before it craps out. That's not good. Are there any messages visible on screen before it goes black?
<stiltzkin> Heebie, no...no messages or anything printed to screen. Disk activity stops as well. I am seeing the line "init: udev-fallback-graphics main process (1322) terminated with status 1" and "init: failsafe main process (1387) killed by TERM signal" in dmesg...that doesn't seem good
<Heebie> No, that doesn't sound good at all
<wylde> RageRiot: just making a guess from what I've skimmed, if you need to compile anything you could probably just compile a kernel module and load that with modprobe.
<stiltzkin> Heebie, also "init: friendly-recovery post-stop process (931) terminated with status 1"
<richtroye> hello, re:  "Hi, how can I increase my number of workspaces from 4 to, say, 12, in precise pangolin?", nevermind, I've figured it out and tested it and it works.  Do you want to know what I did?
<RageRiot> ok
<stiltzkin> Heebie, I should also stress that this is a completely fresh install, I have not modified anything. 12.04 x86_64
<L3tops> stiltzkin: sorry, you can either separate those commands or drop the word export.
<Heebie> How old is the hardware.. or how new, stiltzkin?
<wylde> RageRiot: hard to be more specific I don't know the specific hardware, so that's a "best guess". :)
<RageRiot> ok
<stiltzkin> Heebie, fairly new...Sony Vaio VGN FW series, 2009. I've run Ubuntu on it ever since I bought it.
<L3tops> stiltzkin: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<maheanuu> I just ran the following commands in the terminal and here are the results, sure could use a guru about now  http://paste.ubuntu.com/963422/
<XxArchangelz> Alright I got unebootin to start the install, but its not letting me continue because I "dont" have have atleast 4.5 GB available drive space, but I have 2 hotswapable hdds in and they are like 70 gigs each
<ms-daisy> Danaidh: I recommend you post a question on ubuntuforums.org. type in the following to a terminal one at at time & post the results in your question: sudo lshw -class network, lsusb,  lspci  -nn | grep 0280, lsmod,
<deufrai> Hi. I justs reported this BUG against 12.04 : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/993577. Wondering if anybody can reproduce it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993577 in Ubuntu "several mouse clicks without moving pointer gets wrong position" [Undecided,New]
<wylde> XxArchangelz: you use unetbnootin to make a bootable usb, not point it at your HD.
<maheanuu> Oh, I am running Ubuntu 10.04.4 64bit on a 64 bit Toshiba Laptop A355SD Satellite
<XxArchangelz> I have im booting to it now
<stiltzkin> L3tops, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650] [1002:9480]
<XxArchangelz> When Im preparing to install ubuntu i need the prerequisits and its not recognizing my hard drive apparently
<L3tops> stiltzkin: might try installing fglrx
<wylde> XxArchangelz: alrighty, sorry not to olong ago someone tried pointing it at their HD and caused themselves some "issues" heh.
<XxArchangelz> Nice haha
<tbrown> I was wondering does anyone know how I can install AMD Mobility radeon on ubuntu:)
<L3tops> XxArchangelz: so you are in the install menu, at the gparted window, and you cannot dropdown the target drive to the appropriate one?
<XxArchangelz> Im before all of that
<wylde> maheanuu: what specifically do you want to know about that output?
<stiltzkin> L3tops, shouldn't I not have to do that though? This card has always been well-supported by the generic drivers (and now Nouveau, I believe)
<H474r1> Thx all
<XxArchangelz> Im at the screen right after the language selection where it checks if im connected to the internet and have enough drive space
<L3tops> nouveau is nvidia stiltzkin... no you shouldnt... I was just making a suggestion
<maheanuu> If it tells me why I cannot see the media I inserted into the drive
<Draton> deufrai, I can't reproduce that bug
<Amnesia> besides from "aptitude why", what's the apt-get alternative?
<tbrown> Does anyone know how I can Install the right Drivers of AMD mobility Radeion on Ubuntu:) Please I dont know how to install drivers on ubuntu lol am new to this stuff
<L3tops> XxArchangelz: ctrl alt f2 and  fdisk -l
<stiltzkin> L3tops, oh right right, not Nouveau. Point being this has always worked without issue before. Since ~9.04
<maheanuu> The disk that is loaded is Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Boot and it cannot be read from the boot startup with the CD being set as the 1st boot device
<benjamindaines> anyone familiar with graphics drivers and such?  and or mac hardware?
<wylde> maheanuu: nope, all i can see is that your /dev/cdrom is a symbolic link to sr0, and you have no printer attached/on and your networkcard started. heh
<deufrai> Draton: this 12.04 is running inside a VMware VM with the latest VMware tools. Gonna update hte report accordingly
<tbrown> Does anyone know how I can Install the right Drivers of AMD mobility Radeion on Ubuntu:) Please I dont know how to install drivers on ubuntu lol am new to this stuff
<L3tops> stiltzkin: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<XxArchangelz> Doesnt seem to do anything tops
<scar3crow> just updated, light dm does NOT work, I can startx... help
<L3tops> XxArchangelz: do you see the drives there
<XxArchangelz> Just brings me to the next line
<XxArchangelz> Nope
<maheanuu> I want to know if there is info on why i am not seeing any media that I am trying to read or copy, this started 2 days ago when I burned 2 Ubuntu Disks for give away and the second one didn't burn as there was a message "No Media"
<L3tops> eh?
<L3tops> fdisk -l returns NOTHING?
<XxArchangelz> Yeah its odd
<wylde> maheanuu: there is nothing related to that in the pastebin you posted.
<richtroye> fdisk -l returns nothing for me except in root
<maheanuu> Wylde, do you have any ideas on how I should be trying to troubleshoot this problem?
<Heebie> fdisk -l returning nothing suggests that you either don't have a driver for the RAID/SATA/SAS controller in your machine loaded, or you have the wrong one loaded.
<L3tops> doh!
<wylde> maheanuu: does your optical drive read other disks correctly?
<Draton> deufrai, that would do it: running it native here.
<XxArchangelz> I recently nuked the system and then im trying to install ubuntu as the primary os
<L3tops> richtroye is correct sorry XxArchangelz... sudo fdisk -l
<stiltzkin> L3tops, "Installed:  (none) Candidate: 1:6.14.99~git20111219.aacbd629-0ubuntu2 Version table: 1:6.14.99~git20111219aacbd629-0ubuntu2 0 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages"
<XxArchangelz> Okay
<Draton> deufrai, I'm not expert, but being that it's VMWare it's quite possible it's a hardware virtualization issue
<L3tops> Well that would be why it isn't working stiltzkin
<L3tops> stiltzkin: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<deufrai> Draton: I'll update the report and see what comes out of it. Thank you for the test
<maheanuu> At present it reads nothing I have tried every disk I can think of and after 3 days of sorting through over a hundred disks with the same "No Media" I am of the mind that the drive is bad but I just bought it on friday and it worked fome
<stiltzkin> L3tops, OK...I still don't understand why I need that package though, or if I do, why it isn't included by default. Especially since I installed while connected to the Internet. To install this I'll have to connect to WiFi via commandline though - I have no idea how to do that.
<wylde> maheanuu: DOA hardware happens sometimes. I'd have to agree that it's most likely the hardware.
<maheanuu> wylde,At present it reads nothing I have tried every disk I can think of and after 3 days of sorting through over a hundred disks with the same "No Media" I am of the mind that the drive is bad but I just bought it on friday and it worked fine
<L3tops> It should be stiltzkin. It is part of the xorg all package... which I believe is installed by default. I do not have an answer why.
<wylde> maheanuu: I'd blame a faulty drive too. Things like that happen with electronics sometimes. I've seen my share of DOA hardware :)
<dashie> hi, does anyone know what whoopsie is and if it's safe to kill it
<dashie> man whoopsie just says undocumented
<qubit[0|1]> dashie, Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
<RageRiot> nannes sorry but the let me google that for you wasnt required. I didnt look at the link at first and find it insulting but I guess u dont care
<dashie> qubit[0|1]: how do i disable submissions and/or kill it
<maheanuu> I live on a little isle, and there is next to nothing here for repair work, the closest place is about 160 miles away and so I was digging so I wouldn't have to take a 12 hour boat ride
<qubit[0|1]> that I dont know
<dashie> google turns up a page with some weird hand-drawn windows
<qubit[0|1]> probably just kill it
<stiltzkin> L3tops, well that's disappointing. I'll see if I can try to connect to wifi. Looks like it involves wpa_supplicant scripts <_<
<dashie> but nothing seemingly useful
<nannes> RageRiot: I didn't mean to insult, sorry if this was the impression.
<bobweaver> hello there how to edit /org files just like dconf-editor does where do I find them files ?
<benjamindaines> any idea why my video card's power state tables aren't showing in the vbios?  I'm using a Macbook pro 2,1 with refit
<RageRiot> np then
<maheanuu> I should have said as far as parts go, repairs I have been doing myself since the 50's
<RageRiot> it's just I've always had a bit of that attitude with other people that dont look first but I gnerally spend hours in front of google before asking in here
<dashie> qubit[0|1]: more generic question, any chance you know how to make something not autostart (in 'service whatever', dunno how to use upstart)
<RageRiot> appologies if I sound rude now.
<pomeisl> hi
<wylde> maheanuu: sorry to hear that, but from what you describe, it definately sounds like faulty hardware. Although there's lots here to get a second opinion from :)
<maheanuu> IaOra Again, Is there an
<dashie> also, what's up w/ia32-libs suddenly installing liek 400 packages in precise
<dashie> that was an odd surprise
<kandinski> hi, I am having trouble upgrading to Precise because I don't have enough space in /
<kandinski> I was thinking of doing a `mount -bind` from another partition
<maheanuu> wylde, I thank you immensely for your help,   I was also trying to see if there might be a way to test the unit to see if it were hdwre or softwre causing the prob
<kandinski> where is all that space needed?
<FloridaGuy> Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome Shell.. Gnome mplayer can't get short kut keys to work.. I have changed them under keyboard setting..And still nothing!!
<Cheery> how do I access a loopback device that has partitions?
<Cheery> .img that has partitions
<wylde> maheanuu: other than re-seating cables and whatnot, not much. Possibly seeing if the device has the same issue connected to another machine?
<tbrown> I think I figured how to install the AMD Redion driver
<tbrown> Does anyone know if there is jobs in the United States that has OS for Ubuntu:)
<L3tops> tbrown: the radeon driver is open, the fglrx is the proprietary
<stiltzkin> L3tops, I managed to connect to wifi, install the xorg-radeon package, and run upgrades, but the problem persists :/
<maheanuu> wylde, I just pulled it and will take it to our local shade tree mechanic, I use them only for parts or doing translations when I run into a Windoze problem as all the machines here for the most part are French
<L3tops> stiltzkin: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<wylde> maheanuu: alrighty.
<stiltzkin> L3tops, still says Installed: (none)
<L3tops> One moment stiltzkin
<stiltzkin> L3tops, tyt
<L3tops> stiltzkin: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<L3tops> reboot
<stiltzkin> L3tops, OK, thanks :)
<maheanuu> wylde it worked perfect until I was doing a burn for give aways,  you were great help, and again I more or less was of the same opinion, just yesterday was a waste and it failed over the weekend and nothing works in the South Pacific when it comes to weekends especially those with a holiday and may day was that
<stiltzkin> L3tops, can't find the package fglrx-modaliases
<wylde> maheanuu: it always seems these sorts of things like to happen at most inconvenient times.
<L3tops> er...
<L3tops> one second.
<stiltzkin> L3tops, there's fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdccle-updates, fglrx-dev, fglrx-updates, fglrx-updates-dev...
<L3tops> let me get on 1204 brb
<L3tops> no no no
<L3tops> we just want to steal the modaliases
<stiltzkin> OK
<L3tops> dont want fglrx
<L3tops> brb
<dashie> does anyone know what /sbin/udevd --daemon is and why after installing precise there are 150 processes running on startup o_0
<VirtualBlackness> You are correct stiltzkin... not avail on 1204.
<stiltzkin> VirtualBlackness, apt claims it's replaced by "fglrx-updates:i386 fglrx:i386 fglrx-updates fglrx"
<zimby> how can i purge all xchat an kVIRC settings. I cannot connect to my ssl vhost anymore.
<zimby> i purged them ouce it dint remove the settings
<L3top> apt-cache rdepends fglrx-updates shows that it will install fglrx unfortunately... so we wont get that benefit... but try the others
<L3top> However...
<L3top> did you do lspci | grep VGA ? is this a laptop?
<MonkeyDust> zimby  maybe delete some hidden .config file or folder
<zimby> hmm
<zimby> purge would not do that?
<stiltzkin> L3top, yeah, I did it earlier, it's a Radeon 9650. This is a Sony laptop.
<MonkeyDust> no
<zimby> k
<L3top> stiltzkin: I switched so I didnt have it. It only produced one line correct? (There are dualGPU ati laptops out there)
<stiltzkin> L3top, yes only one line. one GPU
<L3top> Well I find this very perplexing stiltzkin.
<hector> using multiple monitors, does anyone know how to remove the panel at the top from the screens other than the primary?
<stiltzkin> L3top, so do I...this is partly why I've switched to Fedora on my other machines...since version ~11 Ubuntu tends to simply refuse to work with my hardware. It's a shame, since I've been using it since Warty. I figured maybe the 12.04 release would have fixed some of these problems. Apparently not <_<
<Vuth> i have 1 TB right now..i was going to partition 100Gb for a Linux OS..can i move that 100gb back into the 1tb later on? if need be?
<Fingel>  does anyone know of a movie library manager for linux? something where I can point it to a directory and it will download covers, let me play/search, etc?
<heikoheikoheiko> where do I change font size for gnome shell? appearance has only wallpaper settings
<Fingel> heikoheikoheiko: you have to use gnome-tweak-tool
<maheanuu> Fingle, what about VLC Media Player?
<Fingel> maheanuu: vlc is nice for playing but it doesnt really have a library function, that I know of
<heikoheikoheiko> there are no settings for font size in stock gnome3? Oo
<heikoheikoheiko> k, thx
<dashie> anyone know if there is a working/reasonably stable ppa or official package for apache 2.4
<sam__> Fingel: Try XBMC
<mrkd> I have no sound in firefox and chrome running Ubuntu 12.04 - Is there where I should be to ask for help?
<Fingel> sam__: Ive tried xbmc is segfaults constantly on my machine. but thats what Im looking for
<Simkin> mrkd: no sounds in ff and chrome... probably you mean no sound in flash ?
<trent_> i have this package i need to install. (lib32ncurses5-dev ) anyone no how? Ubunto noob here
<mrkd> Simkin: I am not getting sound anywhere, even html5 video
<Simkin> mrkd: oh. hmm.
<Simkin> mrkd: but other apps can make sound?
<mrkd> I have sound in mythtv and xbmc
<mrkd> as well as just playing a video with vlc
<dlentz> trent_, sudo dpkg -i <package>
<trent_> <dlentz> im a complete rookie on this stuff can you be a little more specific please
<sam__> Fingel: Could try out Boxee however may get similar issues as its based on xbmc.
<dlentz> trent_, it's a terminal command
<dlentz> sudo dpkg -i <package>
<trent_>  <dlentz got that much lol
<dlentz> ok, so did you run the command?
<trent_> yes
<trent_> lots of options
<Simkin> mrkd: not sure whre to begin with your problem... it's odd as it affects both google chrome and ff...
<Fecalmen> I really think that niggers must learn their lessons
<dlentz> trent_, options?
<Fecalmen> and now
<Fecalmen> That is why I joined Chimpout Forum
<dlentz> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Fecalmen> the link is http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<mrkd> Simkin: i agree, it is odd. thought it was something others were seeing
<trent_> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*]; Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management; Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values; Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options; Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files; Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<Fecalmen> the link is http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<Fecalmen> Chimpout is not a White Supremacist forum
<trent_> i have the file unziped in my download folder
<dlentz> trent_, what exact command did you use?
<mattva01> thank you, Myrtti
<trent_> sudo dpkg
<dlentz> trent_, oh, i thought you literally had the .deb file ready to install, nvm
<dlentz> sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5-dev
<trent_> <dlentz> i just did the sudo dpkg -1 where does the file need to be located
<trent_> -i rather
<dlentz> trent_, wjy don't you just install it from the repo using apt-get?
<trent_> id love to can you point me to it
<dlentz> sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5-dev
<dlentz> ^enter that in terminal
<trent_> ok 1 sec
<trent_> E: Couldn't find package lib32ncurses5-dev
<dlentz> trent_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<trent_> 10.04.4 lts
<Logan_> !info lib32ncurses5-dev lucid
<ubottu> Package lib32ncurses5-dev does not exist in lucid
<dlentz> trent_, and you're using 64-bit version? (use this command: uname -a
<trent_> Linux trent-desktop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:13:04 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<dlentz> the lib32ncurses5-dev package is for 64-bit systems
<Socket-> I'v done X11 forwarding many times, and have many servers which have it working.  One of my servers failes to show X11 forwarding in the putty event logs.  I have it enabled in ssh settings, the server has X11Forwarding enabled, and I am running xming.  Am I missing something?
<dlentz> what are you trying to do that makes you think you need it?
<Socket-> launch firefox
<Logan_> trent_: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<trent_> <dlentz>im running a virtual box trying to compile android and all the tutorials have a command with that in it, i get error messages without it
<grendal-prime> i have an haproxy set up..it runs fine when i start it with haproxy -f configfilepathgoes here.
<grendal-prime> but if i try and start it with /etc/init.d/haproxy  it does nothing..no error...no log..just never starts it
<trent_> <dlentz> $ sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential \ zip curl zlib1g-dev libc6-dev lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs \ x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev lib32readline5-dev lib32z-dev \ libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos python-markdown \ libxml2-utils xsltproc
<shape> Hello, does anyone know what this command does apport-collect 993245 and what does it need to be granted full permission to my computer?
<trailblazerz11> Hi, Im running 12.04 and was updating when my computer froze.  Everything is fine now except QT 4 designer module wont update, says theres dependency problems..
<trailblazerz11> How to fix?
<Vuth> hi guys
<trent_> can anyone tell me how to install this ncurses_5.7+20090803.orig.tar.gz
<Vuth> im confused about Wubi and the option to install ubuntu alongside win 7? is it the same thing?
<Resistance> trent_:  that's not an installer package
<FloridaGuy> What is it with the mplayer frontends like gnome-player Smplayer.. Multimedia keys.. The (N) and (V) Don't work..
<MonkeyDust> Vuth  no, wubi is not a 'real' installation
<Resistance> trent_:  are you trying to install the ncurses package, version 5.7+x?
<trent_> <Resistance> yes
<Mr_Midnight> Vuth: Wubi creates a virtual hard drive on your disk and let's your windows boot loader load Ubuntu from there
<Vuth> and wubi is not a very good idea correct? becuase "it has never worked right"
<Vuth> someone in this room told me this
<BFranks> What's the best 'packaged' LAMP for Ubuntu? .. Should I just stick with XAMPP?
<Mr_Midnight> Vuth: I use Wubi all the time...
<MonkeyDust> Vuth  what Mr_Midnight says, wubi creates a space *inside* windows, not alongside it
<ilovefairuz> trailblazerz11:  remove and reinstall ?
<Resistance> trent_:  where are you getting that tarball from?
<trent_> Resistance ubunto web site want a link?
<ilovefairuz> shape: it collects data from the system needed to make a bug report useful to developers
<Resistance> trent_:  isnt that what I asked?
<shape> ilovefairuz, do I have to leave the system on?  It doesn't close.
<ilovefairuz> !lamp | BFranks
<ubottu> BFranks: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<trent_> Resistance ok sorry 1 sec
<ilovefairuz> shape: what "doesn't close?"
<Vuth> okay i am installing ubuntu as we speak there is the option to install alongside windows (automaticaly partition HD) or Something else (partition HD manually) is there any difference in terms of stability or performance if i do the automatic one?
<Resistance> trent_:  also, is 5.9 too "new" for what you need, or something?
<Resistance> because afaict ncurses is 5.9 in ubuntu
<shadykhan> best way to dual boot windows 7?
<shadykhan> i already installed ubuntu
<shape> ilovefairuz, The program apport, after it starts running and asks permission to launchpad.
<Resistance> shadykhan:  install windows 7 alongside Ubuntu on the main hard drive
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairuz: I r sorry linux n00b,  sudo apt-remove right?
<MonkeyDust> Vuth  if you're familiar with manually partitioning, you can choose 'something else'
<ilovefairuz> shape: it will collect the data and send it to server
<BFranks> ilovefairuz: I know.. I'm just saying I want a good current bundle I can install the same way on a couple machines without the chance of forgetting something or getting the wrong version of something ..
<ilovefairuz> trailblazerz11: sudo apt-get autoremove
<shape> ilovefairuz, And will I see this in my account? because nothing was there.
<trent_> Resistance  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/lib32ncurses5-dev
<wylde> !lamp | BFranks
<ubottu> BFranks: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Robinux> hey whats the service name for sshd?
<BFranks> My luck I'll forget PEAR and end up with one or two functions that fail but only on one server.. ;)
<Robinux> if ssh is running does that mean sshd is running as well?
<ilovefairuz> Robinux: use tab to autocomplete service names
<Resistance> trent_:  i ask again, do you need the older version of that package than what's in current repositories?
<Robinux> its just i'm getting "connection timeout" when trying to ssh or sftp into my ubuntu lappy
<Resistance> trent_:  the current version of ncurses5's built binaries is 5.9 in ubuntu precise
<ilovefairuz> Robinux: and it's just 'ssh'
<shape> ilovefairuz, for how long should I give it permission to launchpad?
<Resistance> trent_:  do you need that older version, 5.7?
<ilovefairuz> Robinux: is your firewall turned on? does it allow ssh in? check with: sudo ufw status
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairuz: wont let me, heres output http://pastebin.com/VkCpADqx
<wylde> BFranks: there's a handy tool called 'tasksel' that has the "LAMP" option in an ncurses menu. They don't install it by default since 11.10. It's a small package.
<trent_> Resistance not really sure what i need i get this error E: Couldn't find package lib32ncurses5-dev
<ilovefairuz> shape: ?
<Resistance> trent_:  are you on a 64bit system?
<trent_> resistance from running this command  $ sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential \ zip curl zlib1g-dev libc6-dev lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs \ x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev lib32readline5-dev lib32z-dev \ libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos python-markdown \ libxml2-utils xsltproc
<shape> ilovefairuz, after I run that command it asks me for how long do I let apport be given permission to integrate with launchpad
<Resistance> trent_:  rather than pasting a line which i dont particularly care about, can you just answer my question?
<trent_> im on a virtual machine thats running 64 bit
<ilovefairuz> trailblazerz11: try apt-get remove -f
<trent_> this is my first go around with ubunto please exuse my stupity
<MonkeyDust> trent_  linux beginner, or ubuntu beginner?
<Robinux> ilovefairuz, well sudo ufw status shows the ports allowed for transmission
<Robinux> only
<ilovefairuz> shape:  a few minutes will usually be fine
<trent_> MonkeyDust both lol
<shape> shape okay :), thanks!
<ilovefairuz> Robinux: pastebin
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairus: do i need to specify what to remove or just run that command?
<ilovefairuz> trailblazerz11: yes, i think ...
<Robinux> ilovefairuz, no need for that, lol... its just one port with everything from everywhere allowed on both TCP and UDP.
<MonkeyDust> trent_  "core-dev" if you're a linu beginner?
<MonkeyDust> linu
<MonkeyDust> x
<Robinux> ilovefairuz, i guess in 12.04 you MUST have the same thing for the port used by sshd
<Robinux> on ufw.
<Mr_Midnight> trailblazerz11 try running rm -rf *.* in your terminal...
<trent_> MonkeyDust not sure what you mean my that sorry
<Resistance> trent_:  try doing this first: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<ilovefairuz> trailblazerz11: dont run this command!
<ilovefairuz> !ops | Mr_Midnight
<ubottu> Mr_Midnight: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<trailblazerz11> ehh
<MonkeyDust> trent_  it looks to me you want to develop something, right?
<Resistance> Mr_Midnight:  do not under any circumstances recommend that command.
<trent_> ok
<Resistance> ilovefairuz:  no need to call the ops for that, unless they either spam it or do it again
<ilovefairuz> Resistance: pardon me? s/he's telling to wipe his home directory!
<trent_> E: Couldn't find package ia32-libs-multiarch
<Resistance> ilovefairuz:  true, but telling them why the program is dangerous is more useful
<ilovefairuz> Resistance: this is not a dangerous command, this is pure trolling
<trent_> MonkeyDust yes kinda
<Resistance> unless the guidelines changed...
<MonkeyDust> trent_  have you ever d
<MonkeyDust> trent_  have you ever developed something?
<Escherial> hey, i'm having trouble with alt being captured by unity to move around windows
<Jordan_U> Resistance: Giving mallicious commands brings an instant ban and is definitely ops call worthy.
<Robinux> yep
<Robinux> ilovefairuz, it worked after adding the port to ufw
<Escherial> is there any way to disable this? i can't access commands that involve alt in my editor :\
<trent_> Resistance i get this E: Couldn't find package ia32-libs-multiarch
<Robinux> thats cool actually i don't mind that.
<Resistance> trent_:  i saw, standby
<Resistance> Jordan_U:  ah, so the policy changed from the last time i read them
<ilovefairuz> Robinux: that's what firewalls are for :)
<Robinux> it means the OS is more secure like this... in 10.10 it didn't require that.
<trent_> thank you
 * Resistance rereads the guidelines and CoC
<Resistance> and the operator's manual :P
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairus: this is what get with apt-get remove -f http://pastebin.com/TF2LULh0
<Robinux> ilovefairuz, ^^
<ilovefairuz> trailblazerz11: apt-get remove -f ibqt4-designer:i386
<Robinux> well i'm going to my office now thanks ilovefairuz :D
<ilovefairuz> Robinux: you're welcome
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairus: still unmet dependencies
<Resistance> Jordan_U:  see /query then
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: try: sudo apt-get install -f   # without a package name
<SafariMonkey> Hi guys!
<killswitch_> hello everyone
<killswitch_> I need  a small bit of help... please?
<violinappren> !details | killswitch_
<SafariMonkey> Hi killswitch_!
<ubottu> killswitch_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<infinitux> should I allow my system to update to 12.04 LTS?
<violinappren> !upgrade | infinitux
<ubottu> infinitux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Escherial> is unity what i should be using?
<SafariMonkey> infinitux, it's personal?
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairus: tried it before. that was the output i linked
<trailblazerz11> ilovefairus: thanks for helping btw
<infinitux> I'm not asking how.
<wylde> Escherial: that's up to you. You don't HAVE to use Unity.
<Escherial> i've become accustomed to the launcher bar and the increased vertical real estate, but i'm starting to realize that it's more experimental than anything
<infinitux> I'm just wondering if it's worth doing?
<Escherial> is there anything that offers the increased vertical real estate that's more stable? i realize it's a matter of opinion
<whoever> hi all i am getting an errror from vbox to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup, but that command does not exist and the vboxdkms pkg is installed , can someone asist
<killswitch_> details to help: I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I have disabled the automatic wallpaper transitioning, disabled the guest account, and disabled the user list at login. I'm now wanting to change the box predefined text: [username] to something like [agent] how would I do this?
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install -f
<violinappren> whoever: what's the output of: file  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<trailblazerz11> violinappren: just redownloaded package otherwise same output
<killswitch_> details to help: I am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I have disabled the automatic wallpaper transitioning, disabled the guest account, and disabled the user list at login. I'm now wanting to change the box predefined text: [username] to something like [agent] how would I do this? anyone?
<wylde> Escherial: LXDE is very stable in my experience. It can be configured pretty easily to look how you like.
<whoever> violinappren: that that file does not exis t
#ubuntu 2012-05-03
<diverdude> How can i merge all pdf's in a dir into a single pdf?
<violinappren> whoever: how did you install virtualbox?
<killswitch_> I'm wanting to change the box predefined text: [username] to something like [agent] at my login screen in ubuntu 12.04. how would I do this? anyone?
<ring0> diverdude, pdftk i suppose
<whoever> violinappren: the vbox interface launches, i get the erroor when i try to start a vm
<violinappren> whoever: it seems to have been renamed to: /etc/init.d/virtualbox
<meganerd> diverdude: gs
<easypie> does the line in this syslog w/ a number 10 represent error on line 10?  init: /etc/init/amacharms.conf:10: Unknown stanza
<alankila> easypie: yeah, file:line is normal convention
<diverdude> ring0: when i do pdftk *.pdf i get error
<whoever> violinappren: thx prob solved
<alankila> whether line 10 is accurate is another matter because parsing errors may happen early and be detected only much later
<whoever> it was restart not setup
<killswitch_> come on.... why does no one help me?
<killswitch_> I mean seriously.
<_Marcus> killswitch_: What is the problem that you are having?
<killswitch_> I'm wanting to change the box predefined text: [username] to something like [agent] at my login screen in ubuntu 12.04. how would I do this? anyone?
<wylde> !patience | killswitch_
<ubottu> killswitch_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<killswitch_> that is my issue
<meganerd> killswitch_: you have not been very specific, GUI login (which one, kdm, gdm, lightdm), or console?
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: try: sudo apt-get autoremove --force-depends libqt4-designer
<killswitch_> lightdm
<violinappren> whoever: np
<shape> Hello, I ran the command apport-collect and in the window "Send problem report to the developers" it freezes and only the loading star/ as if it's loading, appears. Should I click send anyway?
<killswitch_> Marcus_ Lightdm.... and I have tried searching the forums...
<meganerd> killswitch_: OK, can't really help because I don't use it
<_Marcus> killswitch_: I don't use it either, sorry :(
<ring0> diverdude, you need to use coreect syntax
<trism> diverdude: pdftk *.pdf output combined_name.pdf
<killswitch_> well, how would you do it?
<violinappren> shape: wait on it for a bit?
<killswitch_> and what login are you using?
<trent_> I think ubunto hate me lol
<meganerd> killswitch_: I would start by googling customize lightdm
<trailblazerz11> violinappren: returns not understood. enter that as one line right?
<killswitch_> (maybe I can find a way to.... work around it, using how you would do it?
<ring0> trism, no cat? :)
<shape> violinappren, It's been 5 minutes already, how long should I wait?
<Resistance> trent_:  did you enable the universe repository?
<shape> violinappren, it looks like it's frozen and nothing is happening in system monitor
<killswitch_> thx meganerd
<Resistance> trent_:  ia32-libs-multiarch, the package which installs 32bit libraries on a 64bit system, exists in the universe repository
<trent_> Resistance i dont think so ive never heard of it
<meganerd> killswitch_: you probably want to create a theme.  I did this with kdm a long time ago
<violinappren> shape: hmm
<killswitch_> all I get is customize appearance, backgrounds, etc.... um,
<trent_> Resistance how do i di that?
<trism> ring0: I think cat is assumed when you don't specify
<killswitch_> I changed the wallpaper of the bg
<Resistance> trent_:  one sec
<trent_> thanks man
<killswitch_> and turned the auto wallpaper trasitioning off,
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: dpkg --purge --force-depends libqt4-designer:i386
<killswitch_> and turned off the guest acct.
<killswitch_> and turned off the users list.
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: with sudo
<zippy314> Hi.  Where do I find the error log for the unity launcher (12.04) i.e. I have an icon that when clicked on doesn't launch the app, and I'd like to see the log file to diagnose the problem.
<meganerd> killswitch_: background is probably a good start.  I am not sure how lightdm does it, but I seem to remember putting it in a background image
<aguitel> how upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 in command line ?
<Brustofski-Fan> Is this a gnome-player problem or all mplayer frontends.. Multimedia keys.. And Keyboard short cut keys N and V not working ?
<ring0> trism, alright
<Ben64> aguitel: sudo do-release-upgrade
<killswitch_> meganerd light dm usually takes the wall paper from the desktop and throws it into the login screen. I disabled something in the photo I'm using for my bg,
<shape> violinappren, It seems like it worked "as in, it uploaded the log
<aguitel> Ben64, it say: no upgrade found
<killswitch_> meganered then I used ubuntu tweak to change the wall paper, and had to edit the lightdm.conf file to turn off the guest and user list.
<violinappren> shape: ok then, check the bug?
<killswitch_> as far as changing the pre-defined text.... I've searched forums, google, and come up with blanks..
<aguitel> Ben64, it say: No new release found
<trailblazerz11> violinappren: think that worked, took a couple off the unmet dependecies, just do it again with others?
<Ben64> aguitel: i guess the upgrade isn't recommended yet. you can still do it with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<meganerd> from the little I saw, /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf might be useful depending on the version of Ubuntu.
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: what remains?
<aguitel> Ben64, it works
<diverdude> Is there some way to replace h with hk in all files in a directory?
<killswitch_> 12.04 lts
<meganerd> killswitch_: if you are unlucky then it is coded into the app.
<trailblazerz11> violinappren: libqt4-qt3support:i386
<violinappren> !sed | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<diverdude> violinappren: haha sure
<killswitch_> unity greeter does not exist in /etc/lightdm
<diverdude> violinappren: and the terminal has 100000000000000000 commands
<Resistance> so what's gnome-shell show up as in the sessions list at the login screen?
<meganerd> killswitch_: the page I saw was for 11.10
<killswitch_> okay.
<violinappren> diverdude: my bad, i thought it would be more specific, check http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Find_and%20Replace_with_Sed.html
<violinappren> diverdude: sed is a unix tool
<killswitch_> this is my light dm .conf (after modifications mentioned above: [SeatDefaults]
<killswitch_> user-session=ubuntu
<killswitch_> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<killswitch_> greeter-hide-users=true
<killswitch_> allow-guest=false
<FloodBot1> killswitch_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Resistance> !pastebin | killswitch_
<ubottu> killswitch_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wizonesolutions> Anyone know a forum post or what have you I could read to solve the issue where I can't install the updated fglrx drivers
<trism> killswitch_: you would need to recompile unity-greeter to change that text
<killswitch_> is there an easier way to do this trism?
<wizonesolutions> ?
<wizonesolutions> I got this in 11.10 too
<wizonesolutions> AMD graphics card
<trailblazerz11> violinappren: Did the same thing with that and ran apt-get install -f  and im fine now. thank you very much!!
<violinappren> trailblazerz11: you're welcome :)
<hdpb> I can no longer get skype video using "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype" in 64-bit. any solutions?
<Resistance> trent_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179  except where it says 'warty' in what you need to change, replace 'warty' with 'precise'
<Resistance> trent_:  that'll enable the universe repository, then you can install ia32-libs-multiarch
<violinappren> hdpb: does it exist? check the output of: file /usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<wizonesolutions> whooooa warty, that brings back memories
<Resistance> and after that, run that original command you stated, if it doesn't work, lemme know i can help you get the 32bit packages for certain versions of certain packages
<trent_> Resistance thank you so much ill give it a try
<Resistance> trent_:  and sorry for the delay, i'm active right now in about 10 other channels :P
<trent_> Resistance no worries about that you rock man
<trism> killswitch_: you would need to change the _("Username:") strings in src/unity-greeter.vala in the unity-greeter source and rebuild it (and/or change it in the po file for your locale, but I think it is easier the other way)
<violinappren> hdpb: and btw, there are 64 bit version of skype, just enable the partner repository and install with apt-get
<romulobr> hi, I'm having trouble with rails authentication on postsgre on ubuntu, is this the right place to ask for help?
<killswitch_> where is /src
<violinappren> romulobr: nope
<killswitch_> ?
<violinappren> killswitch_: no such a thing, what are you looking for?
<trism> killswitch_: apt-get source unity-greeter;
<killswitch_> quoted text: killswitch_: you would need to change the _("Username:") strings in src/unity-greeter.vala in the unity-greeter source and rebuild it ; where is /src?
<Vuth> monkeydust ext 3 or ext4 is better
<jrib> !source | killswitch_
<ubottu> killswitch_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bitplane> hi all, Skype install has messed up apt-get, something to do with i386 qt4 libraries on my x64 system
<violinappren> killswitch_:  its not a directory stemming from root, it will be the source code files downloaded with apt-get source
<killswitch_> okay, got the unity greeter with sudo... now what?
<wylde> killswitch_: it's not really that hard. you just make a idrectory in your /home for the source like oo maybe /home/$USER/source , cd ~/source ,  apt-get source unity-greeter; sudo apt-get install build-essential; sudo apt-get build-dep unity-greeter; make your edits and re-compile.
<michaela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963600/
<violinappren> bitplane: how did you install it?
<bitplane> has anyone else seen this problem? the bug report says it's fixed, but my package manager is borked
<bitplane> violinappren: from the deb package on their website
<violinappren> bitplane: uninstall it, enable partner repository in software sources and install using apt-get
<bitplane> it isn't installed. I have tons of broken i386 libs that are crying whenever I try to install anything
<vicatcu> hi folks, I'm trying like hell to replace the openjdk of 12.04 with the sunjdk using these instruction
<vicatcu> http://blog.flexion.org/2012/01/16/install-sun-java-6-jre-jdk-from-deb-packages/
<killswitch_> so just so I'm clear, this will make /home/user/src unity greeter.vola or whatever it is....
<killswitch_> then I open with text editor, make edit,
<EvilResistance> vicatcu:  so what's the issue?
<Vuth> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/  please why do they have 2 ext4 drives and 1 ext2 drives? why not make them all ext4? isnt ext4 better? but on the ubuntu help website it asks u to ext3 instead
<EvilResistance> !java | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<killswitch_> then run sudo make
<killswitch_> and sudo make install?
<violinappren> bitplane: pastebin
<trism> killswitch_: no
<killswitch_> or...?
<EvilResistance> vicatcu:  i'd trust the community documentation over a random blog.
<trent_> Resistance i dont see anything like that
<escott> Vuth, ext4 is not necessary for small drives
<trent_>  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20120214.2)]/ luci$ # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution.  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the ## distribution. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/
<zippy314> Hi.  Where do I find the error log for the unity launcher (12.04) i.e. I have an icon that when clicked on doesn't launch the app, and I'd like to see the log file to diagnose the problem.
<Vuth> how about ext3? is ext4 better?
<vicatcu> EvilResistance
<escott> Vuth, in general terms ext3=ext3+journal and ext4=ext3+extents (efficient storage of large files)
<EvilResistance> trent_:  pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<killswitch_> okay found the unity greeter, now what?
<vicatcu> EvilResistance: the "random blog" *is* the recommendation from the link you posted
<trism> killswitch_: after running wylde's commands, and making your edits, rebuild the package with: debuild -uc -us -b; (you will also need devscripts and fakeroot)
<michaela> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963600/
<escott> Vuth, so /boot has no real advantage to being ext3 or ext4 because you (a) cant recover it because you havent booted and (b) you have no large files
<hdpb> violinappren: I grabbed it from partner, but I still didn't have webcam vid so I tried the fix I had to use on Oneiric
<violinappren> zippy314: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<wizonesolutions> btrfs is pretty much not ready yet yeah?
<vicatcu> EvilResistance: i.e. https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6/blob/master/README.rst
<bitplane> I might have fixed it, I just removed all the qt*:i386 stuff
<gp5st1> is there anyway to have a package that requires "ruby" to install ruby 1.9 instead of 1.8?
<Vuth> thanks escott
<killswitch_> okay trism.... and if I login to my ubuntu distro as root user?
<violinappren> hdpb: what was the output of the file command?
<EvilResistance> vicatcu:  have you actually followed what it says?  if all else fails, do the "do it yourself" method
<EvilResistance> or use Java 7
<vicatcu> EvilResistance: anyway, when I run the script it crashes with a build error
<wylde> killswitch_: you may find some useful inof at the following bot factoid
<trism> killswitch_: no comments on that, besides it isn't a good idea
<tarelerulz> Do any of you run xbmc?
<violinappren> violinappren: you probably need to use the 64 but version of that library
<wylde> !compile | killswitch_
<ubottu> killswitch_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<vicatcu> EvilResistance, no i  didn't try the do it yourself method, I guess I'll try that
<hdpb> violinappren: no such file...
<zippy314> violinappren: thanks
<reCAPTCHA> Hey all... so, it used to be that you could select places > connect to server in ubuntu to FTP. How do you do this now?
<wylde> killswitch_: you don't need root to compile packages, and logging into ubuuntu as root is frowned upon at any rate.
<killswitch_> which file do I need to edit?
<wylde> ubuntu*
<bitplane> tarelerulz: yes I do
<loconut> hello, I upgraded to Precise and my Bluetooth indicator icon is missing on my account but is present when logged into other accounts
<EvilResistance> vicatcu:  i'm not certain you need the JRE if you just get the JDK, but you might need them both (if you need the JDK and a JRE, just get the JDK first)
<loconut> any ideas how to get it back?
<killswitch_> I understand that but.... sometimes I need root for some things, and very very very seldom do I use it
<vicatcu> EvilResistance, yea i like to get the JDK
<violinappren> hdpb:  try with /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<wylde> killswitch_: that's what sudo and  sudo -i are for :)
<vicatcu> why does oracle have to suck
<EvilResistance> vicatcu:  then use the second part of the do it yourself method
<tarelerulz> bitplane ,how to do you like it?
<EvilResistance> vicatcu:  that's a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere other than this channel.
<violinappren> zippy314: you're welcome
<killswitch_> I know wylde.... but I need root very seldom for gui stuffs
<wylde> killswitch_: ahh then you start your gui apps with gksu :) hehe
<killswitch_> what file do I need to edit in unity?
<john38> How do you enable login sound
<violinappren> reCAPTCHA: in file manager? ...
<john38> on Precise
<wylde> killswitch_: now I'm just being faceitious, there's ways to do all those tasks with out a root password is all I'm saying :)
<killswitch_> I know....
<violinappren> vicatcu:  EvilResistance: you don't need a JRE if you have a JDK
<killswitch_> anyway... what file do I need to edit in unity?
<hdpb> violinappren: "cannot be preloaded"
<violinappren> hdpb: what's the output of: uname -a
<EvilResistance> violinappren:  last i checked, no you dont, but i ran into a glitch where the JDK JRE never worked, so i had to install the JRE alongside
<EvilResistance> (a while ago, but still)
<DropkickMurphy> Is brasero  bluetooth burn ready?
<DJ_XCON> Just installed Gnome Shell 12.04LTS on an EEE PC and for some reason the Min, Max, Close buttons do not show when windows are full screen (maximized), but when they are scaled down, the buttons show....what gives?
<wylde> killswitch_:  hmm I think trism had said src/unity-greeter.vala
<killswitch_> okay
<trent_> EvilResistance is this something i can use drop box? ive never used paste bin there are 2 files in there
<escott> john38, http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | trent_
<ubottu> trent_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadykhan> on xfce my mic isnt working any idea why?
<hdpb> violinappren:  3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<wylde> killswitch_: the "username" strings or.... bah, I'll scroll back.
<violinappren> shadykhan: check if it's unmuted?
<Jordan_U> DJ_XCON: Bring your cursor to the top left of the screen.
<shadykhan> its not muted
<EvilResistance> trent_:  /etc/apt/sources.list is the file i need the contents of, otherwise your  next question to the IRC channel is "How do I enable the Universe repository?"
<violinappren> hdpb: what's the full message you got
<wylde> <trism> killswitch_: you would need to change the _("Username:") strings in src/unity-greeter.vala in the unity-greeter source and rebuild it (and/or change it in the po file for your locale, but I think it is easier the other way)
<EvilResistance> (I don't use Precise yet, so i cant help you with that part via the GUI_
<killswitch_> all "username" strings?
<wylde> if'd have finished my irc logs script I could have grepped that from the irc logs online heh. >.<
<hdpb> violinappren: only thing I chopped was the computer ID
<wylde> killswitch_: You'll have to examine it a see what lines correspond to what you're doing. I don't have a copy of the source here in front of me.
<trent_> <EvilResistance there is 2 folders in there ferramroberto-java-lucid.list and ferramroberto-java-lucid.list.save
<violinappren> hdpb: huh? i meant, whats the full error message you got when trying to use that .so file
<killswitch_>       if (text == "Password: ")
<killswitch_>             text = _("Password:");
<killswitch_>         if (text == "login:")
<killswitch_>             text = _("Username:"); like that part there?
<FloodBot1> killswitch_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hdpb> violinappren: oopsss.....
<john38> escott, thats that disable sound..but i tried that webpage already it didnt work
<escott> john38, didnt work in what way
<trism> killswitch_: there are two instances you should change, but yes that is one (and use pastebin)
<killswitch_> what's the other?
<wylde> killswitch_:  .... hang on I'll grab the source, or trism knows! :P
<hdpb> violinappren: "ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."
<trism> killswitch_: it is further down in the file, but it looks just like that one
<john38> escott, i edited that file then went to startup applications it was checked already i unchecked it but still no sound when entering desktop
<violinappren> hdpb: does it exist? try: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<escott> john38, well checked means it would play the sound
<urlwolf> I have lost my virtual terminals
<urlwolf> ctrl alt F1-F6 does nothing
<urlwolf> any idea why?
<wylde> urlwolf: have you changed any key bondings?
<urlwolf> no
<wylde> bindings*
<killswitch_> so, like this trism?
<killswitch_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/963625/
<urlwolf> in fact it's not possible
<shadykhan> so i tested my mic out in unity it works on xfce it doesnt any ideas?
<urlwolf> I'm running kde, and nope, syssettings doesn't allow me to use ctrl alt F1 as shortcut
<john38> escott, should i leave the file at True instead of False
<violinappren> hdpb: sorry, use 'file' before the path
<hdpb> violinappren: It does. looking @ it in nautilus...
<trism> killswitch_: yep
<killswitch_> okay and the other line.... can't seem to find it....
<escott> john38, if it is unchecked it is definitely not going to play. you can check the file that you edited and try to figure out what sound file it is supposed to play
<john38> escott, ok
<killswitch_> trism: this is my entire file (after that first edit) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/963626/
<killswitch_> can you show me the other line to edit, please?
<trism> killswitch_: line 530
<killswitch_> *Starts counting.... 1, 2, 3 , 4....;*
<trism> killswitch_: it shows the numbers in the pastebin
<violinappren> hdpb: whats the output of: file /usr/bin/skype
<killswitch_> oh...
<john38> escott, im not very good at conf files ...should i change...NoDisplay=false to True
<john38> escott, and X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false to True
<killswitch_> do I need to edit another line for the password as well?
<escott> john38, no the nodisplay thing is to make it not show up in gnome-session-properties. but that file should list a sound it is supposed to play
<wylde> killswitch_: if you're using gedit you can turn on line numbers in preferences.
<trism> killswitch_: no, unless you wanted to say something else
<killswitch_> I do
<OY1R> what can i do to speed up document viewer, it's slow, very slow.
<tux___> does anyone know how to check the executable bit in wine?
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: sorry didnt see your post, but yeah the top left only allows me to close the window
<Vuth> i installed ubuntu alopngside windows and it wont boot up to ubuntu..i am on windows right now. am i able to find the ubuntu installation?
<hdpb> violinappren: "ERROR: cannot open `usr/bin/skype' (No such file or directory)" but it is there...
<violinappren> hdpb: you're missing the initial /
<trent_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963634/plain/
<violinappren> hdpb: it's: /usr/bin/skype
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: sorta hoping to see the buttons on the window when the window is maximized. Whats odd is that my desktop shows the buttons on maximized windows no problem!
<trent_> EvilResistance> sorry it took so long
<Hooloovoo> heya, anyone know what i should set my DISPLAY to in a terminal to connect to the x server i'm running?
<killswitch_> show_prompt_cb (_("Password:") is this the line I need to edit?
<trent_> hope thats what you want
<Hooloovoo> well, what i wanna know if how to find out the address of my local x server.
<killswitch_> awwweeee crap
<Jordan_U> DJ_XCON: Can you provide a screenshot illustrating the problem?
<killswitch_> access denied saving....
<EvilResistance> trent_:  that wasnt what i asked you for.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | DJ_XCON
<ubottu> DJ_XCON: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<hdpb> violinappren: "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped"
<EvilResistance> trent_:  the *FILE* I want is /etc/apt/sources.list
<EvilResistance> trent_:  it IS a file
<EvilResistance> there is also a sources.list.d directory, but it is not what i want
<violinappren> hdpb: well it's 32 bit .. so try /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<pepee> urlwolf, tell people about the graphics driver
<EvilResistance> trent_:  someone else may have to help you get universe enabled, i've got to run.
<wylde> killswitch_: you got the source using sudo didn't you. heh. Save your edit elsewhere for now.
<killswitch_> nnoooooooo
<killswitch_> crap
<wylde> killswitch_: save that to your home directory or somewhere you can write
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: will try....just a minute
<urlwolf> I lost access to VTs (ctrl alt F1-F6) since changing to nvidia drivers
<killswitch_> too late now wylde
<killswitch_> I x-ed it out, thinking I had copied it...
<tux___> Hooloovoo: you could use nmap and look for anything responding on port 22
<hdpb> violinappren: THANK YOU!!!! (for your patience and help!)
<wylde> killswitch_: doh! For future reference, just apt-get source <packagename> :) , well at least you have a good idea where to look to find those lines again :)
<urlwolf> pepee: thanks for your help so far, I think I'n giving up and going to bed
<Hooloovoo> tux___: i'll explain a bit more in detail what i'm doing instead. could be that i'm doing it all is some craazy way. i've got a python script that uses webkitgtk. i need to give that script access to a z-server somehow so i installed it on my server.
<Hooloovoo> tux___: x-server*
<killswitch_> damn it .... using gksu nautilus
<pepee> urlwolf, ahh k, gn8 :)
<maxone> does mce remote work in ubuntu?
<trent_> EvilResistance thank man pastebin is killing me
<trent_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/963638/plain/
<killswitch_> wtf...
<killswitch_> grrrr this is angering me....
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: when i click prnt scrn, the screen blinks but the program to save the image never pops up
<vicsar> Hello i am runing sudo apt-get upgrade and get this error; dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 9309 package 'libpam0g-dev':  missing version E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<trent_> can anyone help me get universe enabled,
<vicsar> Can anyone point me to a solution... never seen thta before
<tux___> Hooloovoo: ssh -XC {user}@{host} will allow X11 forwarding over ssh.  That's a bash command though.  You can call it from your python script.
<vicsar> runing 10.04
<wylde> killswitch_:  hehe well once you redo your edits, you can either sudo chown youruser:youruser /path/to/the/sourcefiles, then run debuild -us -uc or you'll have to use sudo to build.
<Vuth> how do i uninstall ubuntu if i installed it alongside windows7??
<Jordan_U> DJ_XCON: Odd, the same is happening with me.
<wylde> be back in a bit, I needs me some coffee! :)
<Hooloovoo> tux___: so i can do something like execute ssh -XC username@localhost at the top of my script?
<tux___> Does anyone know how to set wine to check the executable bit rather than just running anything?
<killswitch_> so it should now look like this, right? >> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/963645/
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: Just imagined the nautilus window maximized without the min, max, closed buttons showing. Then you make that same window half the size, and the buttons suddenly show up.
<adante> how do i start the control center in admin mode?
<adante> or how do i make it so i can edit my network connections? the button is greyed out?
<adante> i'm trying to follow this guidehttp://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/03/configure-permanent-static-ip-addresses-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Jordan_U> DJ_XCON: "gnome-screenshot -i" should work. (though IMHO so should gnome-screenshot without -i, I'm investigating that now).
<wylde> killswitch_: I only looked at the one instance but yeah, I saw the one at line 385-388
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: there is no setting for "hiding the buttons" on maximize
<killswitch_> thought it was line 530?
<killswitch_> ???
<tux___> Hooloovoo: I think so, I've never done this from within python though.  that will certainly give you access to X11 software in your OS.  You'll have to set up a new terminal window with xterm if you want to run a display manager like gnome or kde through it though.
<trism> killswitch_: looks good to me
<killswitch_> awesome. now what?
<Hooloovoo> tux___: i really don't care what shows up on the screen. the script just open a window, pulls some text then closes it.
<killswitch_> debuild -us -uc as sudo?
<vicsar> Hello i am runing sudo apt-get upgrade and get this error; dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 9309 package 'libpam0g-dev':  missing version E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<vicsar> runing 10.04
<vicsar> Can anyone point me to a solution... never seen thta before
<Hooloovoo> tux___: aww, still won't let me connect.
<killswitch_> now I would do sudo chown username:username /home/username/unity-greeter-0.2.8/src ?
<killswitch_> then use debuild?
<ring0> how do i remove the 'for purchase' category in software-center, so that i don't see the commercial programs anymore?
<trism> killswitch_: would be better to fix the permissions and do it without sudo (you may also want to run: dch -i; and enter a changelog message so the deb isn't replaced when you upgrade)
<Hooloovoo> tux___: if i log in to the server using the -XC flag the DISPLAY var is still not set
<trism> killswitch_: you would have to include -R in the chown command
<killswitch_> so how do I do this trism?
<killswitch_> oh great
<killswitch_> invalid operation --r
<killswitch_> ??
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: here is what I want it to look like: http://imagebin.org/210725
<trism> killswitch_: uppercase and only 1 -
<killswitch_> ??okay got it....
<killswitch_> now that I did that... what?
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: on the EEE PC, the buttons on the right, are gone....the title bar just extends the full width
<tux___> Hooloovoo: This might help you http://jessenoller.com/2009/02/05/ssh-programming-with-paramiko-completely-different/.  Alternatively if you do something like: f = open  'ls src/python', mode 'r'
<thisisjet> hello, If i download a library which I will compile from source, where is the standard directory to save to source to? (from a .deb package point of view, where would most libwhatever-dev packages reside once installed?)
<tux___> * open ssh user@host if you can make do with just text
<Jordan_U> DJ_XCON: I can't reproduce that here using GNOME3 on a Desktop system with Ubuntu 12.04.
<trism> killswitch_: actually, the chown command should have been for /home/username/unity-greeter-0.2.8/
<Hooloovoo> tux___: thanks =)
<killswitch_> okay... sec
<killswitch_> done
<killswitch_> now run debuild?
<trism> killswitch_: now make sure you are in that directory and run: debuild -uc -us -b
<killswitch_> will that harm my current config?
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: Yeah, it's like the system knows its a netbook and so it tries to preserve screen real estate by hiding the buttons
<DJ_XCON> Jordan_U: thanks for trying....
<trism> killswitch_: that will just build the package and deposit it in /home/username/
<tux___> Hooloovoo: you're welcome
<killswitch_> okay.... installing devscripts....
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i go to videos folder on dev/sb
<killswitch_> and after it's built then I restart?
<Brustofski-Fan> sdb
<killswitch_> or do I have to do sudo make and sudo make install?
<escott> !checkinstall | killswitch_
<ubottu> killswitch_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<trism> killswitch_: after you build the package, install it with: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<trism> killswitch_: don't use checkinstall, this source is already packaged
<Brustofski-Fan> Trying to mplayer -playlist video.pls on dev/sdb
<killswitch_> so after sudo debuild -uc -us -b i run sudo dpkg -i package.deb?
<trism> killswitch_: no sudo
<NFisher> Hi all! My Adobe flash-plugin crashes everytime i try to use it. Any suggestions (Ubuntu lucid newest versions of FF and FP)
<trism> killswitch_: well sudo on the dpkg -i command, not debuild
<killswitch_> okay.... and the package has it's own name or named package?
<trism> killswitch_: it will be just like the unity-greeter package from the repos, except with your 4 changes
<JayWalker_> so what happens on the LTS point releases (eg. 12.04.1)? bug fixes and solutions for common problems?
<uBUXUBu> NFisher, have you triedchromium?
<BlackAngelPR> i still had mounting problems :P
<sk1special> anyone want to help me make the people in my online sreaming youtube vids not look like smurfs?
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, no
<killswitch_> so dpkg -i with sudo?
<trism> killswitch_: did you already build the package?
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, it should work with FF as well
<killswitch_> yes
<uBUXUBu> NFisher, yes, just an option
<vicsar> Hello i am runing sudo apt-get upgrade and get this error; dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 9309 package 'libpam0g-dev':  missing version E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<vicsar> Can anyone point me to a solution... never seen thta before
<vicsar> runing 10.04
<trism> killswitch_: then cd ..; and sudo dpkg -i unity-greeter*.deb;
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, yeah, thx anyways.
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, yeah, thx anyways...
<killswitch_> cd to the Home folder, right?
<BlackAngelPR> its best to do a fresh install in your case ,,, at least my sincere opinion
<trism> killswitch_: yes
<Dav1dMRC> sk1special, try to disable the hardware acceleration right clicking the flash video and clicking on the configuration button.
<smw_> Hi all, does anyone know if it is possible to make pulse audio mute all programs unless I specifically give them sound?
<killswitch_> okay
<quidnunc> Disk utilization is very high for a process on my machine. How can I tell which files it is accessing?
<smw_> I can control sound per program, but I have yet to figure out how to automute them
<uBUXUBu> NFisher, what os-version are you on? is ff up to date? is the os up to date?
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, (crashes in Google Chrome too)
<killswitch_> and now after that?
<tucemiux> is it worth the upgrade? anyone here upgraded yet?
<killswitch_> reboot?
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, everything latest versions and updated .. imm on 10.4 LTS
<sk1special> @ david. its not even letting me click anywhere on that box
<BlackAngelPR> i had upgrade it and so far it is running way more faster
<BlackAngelPR> i like it
<tux___> vicsar: will it allow you to install anything at all?
<oldskoolubuntu> Hello everyone! I'm currently using 10.04 LTS. What's the real benefit to upgrading to 12.04?? What features am I missing that you guys find useful?
<sk1special> ( the flash player settings box)
<killswitch_> now I reboot Trism?
<JayWalker_> tucemiux, depends on a lot really. some people have great success, some (myself included) are having lots of problems
<BlackAngelPR> LTS 5 Years updates
<spartan2276> How can I enable the config buttons that I set for my Wacom tablet?
<BlackAngelPR> main reason Oldsloll ...
<spartan2276> I mean I set the buttons through the GUI but it does not seem to work, I'm I missing something?
<Dav1dMRC> sk1special, that happens, try to switch to unity 2d, here that allowed me to click on the check box.
<escott> oldskoolubuntu, unity
<trism> killswitch_: you don't have to reboot, you can logout, ctrl+alt+f1 login and run: sudo restart lightdm;
<trism> killswitch_: actually
<killswitch_> okay....
<sk1special> can i then switch back? and how do i do that?
<trism> killswitch_: you may just need to logout
<tucemiux> JayWalker_, well basically - what is it that you like about the upgrade the most? and what is it you dont like??  the last upgrade broke my startup and ubuntu cries about configuring the network card when booting up
<uBUXUBu> NFisher, i ssume your hardware is up to spec?
<uBUXUBu> assume*
<oldskoolubuntu> escott, what is the real benefit to unity besides the "look"?
<BlackAngelPR> 5 year support = stable stable and more secure
<escott> oldskoolubuntu, its a completely different environment
<JayWalker_> tucemiux, the installer is nice. beyond that, I can't get nvidia drivers working properly for 3d acceleration, and wifi doesn't work either. so I haven't really gotten a chance to "experience" it in a good light
<BlackAngelPR> you still can use the old look if you want
<xangua> oldskoolubuntu: latest kernel, programs, security updates https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<tucemiux> JayWalker_, what nvidia card youve got?
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, what does 'up to spec' mean?
<JayWalker_> tucemiux, Geforce go 6150. It's in my laptop.
<tucemiux> JayWalker_, ok that's not the laptop I've got, im going to be adventerous and go for the upgrade then
<Brustofski-Fan> ? how do i point terminal to /dev/sdb
<uBUXUBu> well do you have enough resources cpu, graphics, ram...are you light on any of that?
<killswitch_> trism.... you're amazing
<escott> Brustofski-Fan, that doesn't even make sense
<JayWalker_> tucemiux, just remember to back up all your dataz :p
<Dav1dMRC> sk1special, sure, just click on the button on the superior right corner at the top bar and then click on the "close session"(sorry my ubuntu is brazilian portuguese, but is something like that) then on the login screen there is a button right next your login to change the desktop, select unity 2d change the flash player and then repeat the process to go back to unity 3d
<trism> killswitch_: so it is all working?
<killswitch_> yes
<trism> killswitch_: excellent
<killswitch_> thank you so much
<trism> killswitch_: no problem
<tucemiux> JayWalker_, thanks for the info
<killswitch_> see, I have an fbi image for a bg login pic
<uBUXUBu> wow i cant scroll my screen back
<tucemiux> is it normal nowadays to the updates without putting your password?
<killswitch_> so, I'm trying to make it look as official as possible.... that way, no one will mess with my computer.
<hangingclowns> i have a general unix question. Is there anyway to stop files from changing owners/groups when they are newly created inside of a directory?
<killswitch_> :)
<trism> killswitch_: nifty
<Brustofski-Fan> escott, trying to command line mplayer...player -playlist videos.pls my videos and playlist are on my usb drive
 * killswitch_ hugs trism
<killswitch_> thank yoiu
<killswitch_> *you
<tux___> Brustofski-Fan: you need to mount the drive first
<sk1special> @ david. allright ill try it thank ya
<hangingclowns> When I do a bzr update, it changes the files to me as an owner and my group, but I want it to keep the original group and file permissions
<Dav1dMRC> sk1special, ;)
<uBUXUBu> NFisher, are you using proprietary drivers or open source?
<Brustofski-Fan> it's mounted when you can open it right
<tux___> Brustofski-Fan: try: mount -vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt  then you can access everything on it at /mnt
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, nah, hardware is just fine.. i never ahd a problem with flash until recent updates from adobe
<Brustofski-Fan> tux___, isn't mounted when it shows up all the time in nautilus
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, prop.
<jblp> Does anyone else find ati proprietary drivers performance horribly slugish?
<innovmon_> Hi, I am using upstart with the rails Foreman gem - https://gist.github.com/2582347 here is the error. Permission denied - /etc/init/my-app.conf (Errno::EACCES)
<killswitch_> and how do I force my ubuntu to lock an account if the password is entered wrong too many times?
<tux___> Brusofski-Fan: not exactly.  Mounted means the contents of the drive is accessable by your operating system.  That includes the terminal.
<scottamunga> Hey everybody.  I just wanted to ask if anybody has noticed visual glitches with precise? I have a compaq presario cq60615DX with precise 64 bit.  No proprietary drivers in use; integrated graphics is intel GMA 4500m.
<scottamunga> I get visual glitches after logging in, and I'm getting them now while using the latest version of playonlinux
<BlackAngelPR> playonlinux use wine to emulate windows if you have an integrated graphic verify your installed drivers :P
<vectory__> hi, having 10.04 and firefox ppa since 0.6 i guess, im having troubles with flash now. it just disappeared after the last ff update to 12.0 :O does that still quallify for support?
<uBUXUBu> NFisher, usually i install the proprietaryati driver on my machine but this time...since 1110 and even 1204 it wont install..so im using all open source and i cannot tell the difference visually so far.
<L3top> I would install i965-va-driver if I were you scottamunga
<NFisher> uBUXUBu, yeah, i can ;)
<OY1R> q: how can i link Master PCM and LFE audio to one slider so i can use the volume controll on the inspiron 9400 ?
<scottamunga> L3top, thanks so much! I was searching online, and I read somewhere that Intel released an opensource driver for my card, and I assumed that that's what I was using.
<Brustofski-Fan> tux___, it's an ntfs drive... so replace vfat with ntfs
<tucemiux> all the settings are gone, how do i upgrade?? o.O
<OY1R> as is the volume control controls the master volume linear but the PCM and LFE are either on or of
<L3top> scottamunga: the driver you are likely using is xserver-xorg-video-intel... that one, however opens up accelleration. It is a compliment, not a replacement
<BlackAngelPR> tucemiux if you had 10.0X  could you try fresh install
<tucemiux> BlackAngelPR, you mean i cant upgrade?
<tucemiux> ive got onoeiric
<tux___> Brustofski-Fan: ntfs or ntfs-3g, depending on whic you have installed
<Brustofski-Fan> tux___, what ever got installed by default
<L3top> I don't see why you couldnt upgrade
<L3top> tucemiux:
<tucemiux> how do i upgrade nowdays? the upgrade button is gonee!
<killswitch_> how do I set my account lockout policy in ubuntu 12.04?
<padhu> L3top: I installed ubuntu 11.10 & now graphics driver was installed. Thank you
<vectory__> tucemiux: there is an option to hide the button, did you activate it and forgot?
<L3top> np padhu. Glad to hear
<tucemiux> vectory__, i didnt hide anything, it's gone along with a bunch of stuff, my software sources doesnt have it anymore
<vectory__> tucemiux: doesnt have what anymore?
<vectory__> the ubuntu repos?
<NFisher> Is there an easy way to cut off the last 10 seconds of a mp3-file using the terminal?!
<tucemiux> vectory__,  the "upgrade" button
<tensorpudding> NFisher, maybe using sox
<padhu> L3top: :-D
<quidnunc> NFisher: Maybe look at docs for lame
<BlackAngelPR> *Anyone had take any ubuntu official training and had a recommended one (^_^)
<bazhang> !ot | BlackAngelPR
<ubottu> BlackAngelPR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tensorpudding> NFisher, http://sox.sourceforge.net/
<vectory__> tucemiux: that button and the oprion can be found in the update app, not the software sources app
<Jordan_U> NFisher: What is your end goal? Do you have a lot of mp3s with 10 seconds of silence at the end?
<vectory__> NFisher: using mencode or ffmpeg, but beware that are no light tools to get into
<NFisher> Jordan_U, no i just derived an mp3 from a YT-Video which has some jingle-sound at the end
<Jordan_U> NFisher: Then it's proabably much easier to use a GUI app like Audacity rather than trying to do this via the terminal.
<NFisher> ..which i want to cut out obviously
<sk1special> @david. that worked.. thank ya thank ya. but do i not want accelerated graphics  on because..theyre accelerated?
<vectory__> NFisher: learn to google, it will tell you a ton of different ways to do that
<NFisher> Jordan_U, ok ill do that then, thx
<Jordan_U> NFisher: You're welcome.
<sk1special> like is having that off gonna make my videos look way shittier
<vectory__> Jordan_U: just wanted to mention audacity ;D
<Dav1dMRC> sk1special, flash on linux is a very wild animal, sometimes just sucks, ok  most of the times ahahaha
<NFisher> vectory__, thought there was an easy quick fix, sry
<xangua> !language | sk1special
<ubottu> sk1special: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<L3top> tucemiux: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install update-manager-core sudo do-release-upgrade -d        someone correct me if that is not accurate, I always do fresh installs.
<L3top> tucemiux: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade -d someone correct me if that is not accurate, I always do fresh installs.
<L3top> Sorry tucemiux, I was missing a semicolon
<sk1special> yeah...nvidia is to from what i gathered getting my video card to work in the beginning . thanks tho.. im out . later
<ntr0py> which are the langugage metapackets for gnome/unity/shell
<Dav1dMRC> sk1special, no, doesn't change anything on the video: read this: http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flashplayer/articles/fplayer10_1_hardware_acceleration.html
<tucemiux> i have to start the upgrade-manager from the command line, omg
<ntr0py> there are tons of language packets, which are most toplevel metapackets?
<tucemiux> my /etc/x11 is already borked, lets see what happens after an upgrade o.O
<friskd> Hey guys, question about deploy single code base to 10+ servers. I have a bunch of cloud servers, every day i want to deploy code to them. The server #'s grow daily. Whats a nice way for me to deploy updates to all of them simultaneously
<Optichip> was there an update today that changed the way apt-get install works by prompting for installation of non-signed packages?
<wab> Would this be the place to ask Xubuntu questions?
<Jordan_U> friskd: Is this code packages as .deb files?
<ntr0py> how do i set language from terminal?
<Optichip> export it in your .bashrc or whatever shell configuration you're using ntr0py
<Jordan_U> Optichip: It's a common problem. "sudo apt-get update" should cause the error to go away.
<rendero> how do i play listen2myradio videos in linux ?
<killswitch_> can someone please tell me how to set up an account lockout on bad password entry x times?
<Optichip> Thanks Jordan
<killswitch_> in lightdm?
<ntr0py> Optichip, which are the required toplevel meta-lang-packets for gnome?
<anders_> how do i install ubuntu?
<wab> my bad, found the xubuntu support chan
<bazhang> !install > anders_
<ubottu> anders_, please see my private message
<anders_> ubotto thanks!
<hash> whats going on people
<oldskoolubuntu> hash, ubuntu
<killswitch_> anyone?
<killswitch_> no?
<killswitch_> okay
<oldskoolubuntu> killswitch, what?
<hash> whats the deal with compiz every time i log out or let my screen lock it reverts it back to the orignal settings
<BlackAngelPR> bye all
<BlackAngelPR> good luck to everyone
<Fyodorovna> hash, you might try #compiz as well to get answers never seen that happen personally or heard any mention of this proble,
<hash> does anyone know
<hash> oh hahaha
<hash> did not know there was a compiz room
<shiroi|yaiba> Hi, does anyone know how to make youtube play videos in html5 through the URL? I do not want to keep cookies.
<hash> thanks fyodorovna
<ntr0py> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages there should be a language meta package called "222language-support-de22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<EvilResistance> whats with all the 2s
<Fyodorovna> hash, no problem hope you get it figured out. :)
<killswitch_> 1111111111
<killswitch_> 22222222
<FloodBot1> killswitch_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<killswitch_> 33333333333
<ntr0py> According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages there should be a top language meta package called language-support-de, well there is NONE such package in precise !
<sarah> Hoping to get to some help with a wireless card in a HP mini 110.  BCM4312, pci.id 14e4:4315
<Guest17469> hi all
<killswitch_> where is pam_tally I can't find in ubuntu
<L3top> !info language-support-de
<ubottu> Package language-support-de does not exist in precise
<bazhang> !broadcom | sarah have a read
<ubottu> sarah have a read: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<EvilResistance> ntr0py:  make sure that doesn't require an additional repository or something to be included
<sarah> thank you
<killswitch_> someone please tell me how to get pam_tally....
<bazhang> killswitch_, why do you need it
<EvilResistance> !patience | killswitch_
<ubottu> killswitch_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> just for the record ;P
<killswitch_> bazhang so I can enable my lockout policy in 12.04
<killswitch_> :)
<L3top> !info language-pack-de | ntr0py
<ubottu> ntr0py: language-pack-de (source: language-pack-de): translation updates for language German. In component main, is optional. Version 1:12.04+20120417 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<bazhang> libpam-doc, libpam-modules, libpam-modules-bin    <---- killswitch_
<killswitch_> thx
<EvilResistance> ntr0py:  did you try sudo apt-get update, and then do sudo apt-get install language-pack-de
<EvilResistance> ?
<ntr0py> EvilResistance, L3top, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/language-support-de seems to be discontinued?
<ntr0py> EvilResistance, aah its called language-PACK-de now?
<EvilResistance> ntr0py:  i believe so, yes
<killswitch_> still can't find pam_tally
<killswitch_> :(
<escapeplan> Excuse me everyone, I'm looking for someone who has great skills in Jack Audio and VSTs in ubuntu
<t0rx__> can anyone help me with changing my graphics card driver? I have a Intel GMA3600 and I'm trying to get Compiz working
<bazhang> t0rx__, using a PPA?
<wylde> killswitch_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/pam_tally.8.html
<bazhang> killswitch_, I told you where to find it
<L3top> t0rx__: what version ubuntu
<t0rx__> bazhang, I'm not now but can.
<killswitch_> I did the sudo apt-get install but it's still missing bazhang...
<killswitch_> thx wylde
<SuperNoeMan> hey I'm on ubuntu 12.04, just upgraded from 11.10
<wylde> killswitch_: it's provided by another package/s
<SuperNoeMan> I was using lxde, and I switched to gnome to set something
<SuperNoeMan> i can't see the panels,
<SuperNoeMan> how can I start them?
<t0rx__> L3top.  12.04.  I upgraded the kernel to 3.3.4 because I read it had GMA3600 support
<killswitch_> do you know where I can get it wylde?
<wylde> killswitch_: did you open that link i posted?
<killswitch_> I did
<wylde> killswitch_: it's in the top 2 lines....
<L3top> t0rx__: sudo apt-get install i965-va-driver
<killswitch_> okay... thx...
<wylde> killswitch_: Provided By:
<t0rx__> L3top, bzhang.  Currently it is using vesa and inxi reports I could use fbdev or intel. However they both hang X
<killswitch_> I don't see any loc in the top 2 lines wylde
<quidnunc> How do I get the progress of a running dpkg command?
<t0rx__> L3top, do I need to make a customized xorg.conf after installing i965 or will a reboot detect it?
<killswitch_> ohhh okay
<killswitch_> thx wylde
<wylde> killswitch_: did you actually read anything on the page?
<killswitch_> (sorry, a little slow today)
<killswitch_> I did Name: Synopsis... Descript...
<L3top> t0rx__: I expect you will have to switch your Driver             "vesa" to intel, and confirm that apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel | grep Installed returns a version
<wylde> killswitch_: the reverse I think, slow down and read :) I don't mind helping but all my children are grown and on their own. I don't have to spoon feed anyone anymore! :P lol
<killswitch_> lol....
<t0rx__> L3top, will that version come back after it is installed or once graphics are running with the intel driver?
<L3top> t0rx__: the i965 is a graphics accelleration compliment, not a replacement driver.
<t0rx__> L3top, ok I get this currently: Installed: 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4 (still running vesa right now)
<Chris6692> Hi, can somebody help me? I'm in the process of upgrading to 12.04, but it's been stuck at the installation phase for over a day now. Would it be a bad idea to cancel the upgrade at this point?
<killswitch_> so, wylde, do I have to get all of the built files or...?
<L3top> t0rx__: that is what I would expect to see. I would install the i965, switch the driver to intel and reboot. This assumes you have an xorg.conf already to edit.
<killswitch_> Chris6692: did you enable the networking, and select it to download the updates as it installs?
<wylde> killswitch_: it's provided by the libpam-modules package. That is what you need to install.
<killswitch_> okay, thank you wylde
<L3top> Chris6692: What is it stuck on?
<t0rx__> L3top, none to edit but would it be as simple as: X -configure and then changing "vesa" to "intel".  Or do I need to develop that config futher.
<Chris6692> I did not. It's stuck on "Preparing libc6."
<L3top> I would expect that to be it t0rx__
<Chris6692> Also, I can't open applications or files, so the computer is pretty much unusable.
<L3top> well... and copying it to the correct directory/name t0rx__
<killswitch_> do I reboot after install wylde?
<wylde> killswitch_: then read the man file or maybe have a search on the forums for how to configure it. I've never done it so I'll be little help there.
<wylde> killswitch_: only if it tells you to. Which most don't, if unsure a logout alone might be enough.
<killswitch_> okay
<t0rx__> L3top, right.  Do I need a full reboot or just virtual term, kill lightdm, config update and start x again?
<L3top> t0rx__: I reboot, but because I am lazy.
<t0rx__> L3top, hehe, ok thanks.  I'm trying it now.  I'll report back.  Thanks for the help.
<Chris6692> L3top: whoops, forgot to include your name. It's stuck on "Preparing libc6"
<L3top> ew.
<L3top> Chris6692: I believe you will have to interrupt it, regardless at this point. I would also backup my /home dir if it is not on another partition already.
<L3top> Chris6692: can you ctrl alt f2 and use terminal or is it completely hung?
<Jordan_U> Chris6692: Don't cancel the upgrade yet. First I would check what specific command is hung, hopefully determine why, and either fix it or kill that command and hope that the rest of the upgrade continues afterward.
<frankcox767> howdy
<killswitch_> my /etc/pam.d/system-auth is missing still
<L3top> Chris6692: what Jordan_U said. I was going to tell you to ps aux | grep dpkg     there will probably be a process with a long string of stuff in it. Killing that process may stop the hang and continue the upgrade. Once it is finished you may have other steps to take, and another apt-get upgrade would probably be a good idea.
<frankcox767> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and I cannot log in - it worked a few times
<killswitch_> i have etc/pam.d but system-auth file isn't there wyle.
<Chris6692> L3top and Jordan_U: Thanks
<Jordan_U> Chris6692: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> Chris6692: L3top: I would avoid killing dpkg itself also, I would first simply look for the command using the most CPU (infinite loops tend to do that) and kill it. Don't kill it until you've checked with us here though.
<frankcox767> can anyone tell me why ubuntu 12.04 would stop letting me log in
<t0rx__> L3top, no dice.  X crashes when "intel" replaces "vesa"
<t0rx__> L3top, Any other ideas?  here's the Xorg.0.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/963750
<megabitdragon> in 12.04 I move my home folder on a new partition but now the home directory is owned by root. I try to change the owner both as the current user and in recovery mode without any success. Any suggestions?
<sfears> megabitdragon: "sudo chown username:username /path/to/file
<megabitdragon> sfears, I tried that without any effect
<chris__> when I lig out in 12.04 the desktop wallpaper is supposed to show up on the log in screen it worked once but doesnt now never change anything.  Anyone else having this problem?
<dice> 12.04   yeah~
<luckybunny> hi folks. I uninstalled my nvidia driver (obtained from their site) a while ago, and opted for the jockey version... however, ever since doing so, I've had no GLX at all. I think the previous driver left some of itself behind. How can I fix this?
<chris__>  when I lig out in 12.04 the desktop wallpaper is supposed to show up on the log in screen it worked once but doesnt now
<chris__>                  never change anything.  Anyone else having this problem?
<chris__> log out not lig out
<dice> lag out
<Chris6692> Jordan_U: I can't open terminal or any other applications
<twoten210> Hello - I just upgraded to Xubuntu 12.04 and lost wireless on my laptop's Broadcom 4311, I have installed various drivers like STA and fwcutter, it's not blacklisted or blocked but still no blue light - how can I start my wireless?
<dice> ctrl+alt+f1
<twoten210> I wish my network connections dialog has a Start Now button
<L3top> checking now t0rx__ we are having some weather
<t0rx__> L3top, thanks
<zF> hi
<zF> my 2nd hard drive did not mount for some reason
<zF> how can I mount it
<pepee> twoten210, there is a package called b43-fwcutter, is it installed?
<bazhang> !blkid | zF
<ubottu> zF: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<frankcox767> no matter what I do I cannot log on except as guest
<twoten210> pepee: yes
<user3141592> I don't know what to do next, if I nslookup or dig a hostname it resolves, but no apps seem to be able to
<zF> will check out, thanks
<L3top> t0rx__: please give me the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<bazhang> zF, pu t in fstab?
<simplew> hi
<bazhang> simplew, hi
<pepee> twoten210, run sudo iwconfig, it should show you the wireless interfaces
<luckybunny> hi folks. I uninstalled my nvidia driver (obtained from their site) a while ago, and opted for the jockey version... however, ever since doing so, I've had no GLX at all. I think the previous driver left some of itself behind. How can I fix this?
<gfom> I've got an updated lucid install.  What's the best way to get to precise?
<Onixs> \damn
<bazhang> !upgrade | gfom
<ubottu> gfom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<t0rx__> L3top, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/963761
<gfom> do-release-upgrade -d ?
<Onixs> ubuntu own torrent is bad
<bazhang> Onixs, no its not
<zF> if I am using the mount command
<Onixs> im getting 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52 md5
<L3top> interesting... t0rx__ please run update-pciids and do that again please.
<zF> do I put the /dev/sda1 then the mount folder?
<bazhang> !hashes | Onixs
<ubottu> Onixs: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<luckybunny> precise is LTS, shouldn't need the update-manager -d
<twoten210> pepee: yes it says Access point: not associated plus some other stuff
<luckybunny> but still
<Chris6692> L3top: I can't access terminal
<luckybunny> that's how
<L3top> Chris6692: thats kinda bad... can you ssh?
<ferenc> hello
<Chris6692> L3top: what's that?
<Onixs> so my md5 is legit then bazhang
<pepee> twoten210, well, wifi is working, the problem is not the driver, but the network manager...
<pomeisl> sziasztok
<twoten210> pepee: Yes!
<bazhang> !hu | pomeisl
<ubottu> pomeisl: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<L3top> !ssh | Chris6692
<ubottu> Chris6692: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Onixs> tried mounting the iso
<wylde> Onixs: 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52 *ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso <--- yep
<Onixs> cant mount it
 * luckybunny wonders if his words are making it to this channel
<simplew> whats the installer that support root encryption?
<L3top> yes luckybunny
<nina666> hi, which channel should i join to ask my networking questions? (i.e setting up a whole network) sry to ask here, i really could not find the appropriate channel...
<t0rx__> L3top, still the same after update-pciids.  When I ran the update it printed: Downloaded daily snapshot dated 2012-04-09 03:15:02
<twoten210> pepee: I still have an orange led where it should be blue
<pomeisl> i know, thx
<bazhang> simplew, alternate cd, aka debian-installer if you mean lvm
<L3top> same lspci t0rx__?
<pepee> twoten210, yeah, I know. try removing NetworkManager and installing wicd
<wylde> Onixs: how did you try to mount it?
<luckybunny> any ideas on the nvidia thing?
<ludkiller> hii all
<Onixs> wylde : osx
<t0rx__> L3top, yes, the same
<twoten210> pepee: okay I'm on it
<bazhang> nina666, ##networking
<user3141592> Onixs: sounds like an osx issue, as the checksum is good
<simplew> bazhang: url?
<Onixs> user3141592 : make sense
<wylde> Onixs: ahh alrighty, I can't help you there. Are you planning on installing it to HD? Virtual Machine? Making a boot cd/usb?
<bazhang> !alternate | simplew here you are
<ubottu> simplew here you are: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<twoten210> pepee: hmm, network manager is gnome and I'm on xfce
<user3141592> luckybunny: have you used lsmod to see what modules get installed?
<Onixs> wylde : HD.  i used my Mac to download it. tried mounting but failed. md5 is correct though… just have to burn and install it
<pepee> twoten210, install wicd
<luckybunny> user3141592: I'd get an NVIDIA module anyway, since I'm still using NVIDIA drivers, just no longer ones direct from their site
<wylde> Onixs: yep I was going to suggest either burning it to disk or usb and seeing if it worked there since the md5 is fine.
<Onixs> Alright… Thanks for the assistance :)
<nina666> bazhang: thanks
<simplew> bazhang: the one from torrent?
<user3141592> luckybunny: ld can be used to see what it a program is linking to, check the GL file timestamps for an older one
<patgizzy_> hey so i have a quick question.i just installed ubuntu and thereafter installed windows 7 and after a series of restarts , my computer suddenly lost power and when i got to power up my machine , i can't see anything.all i see is a blank screen
<twoten210> pepee: okay it says the wicd daemon is running, now do I reboot?
<bazhang> simplew, you want a torrent link? is that the nature of your query?
<pepee> twoten210, nah. do you see a new icon somewhere? (the  wicd icon)
<simplew> bazhang: no i want to download the intall to allow root encryption
<twoten210> nope
<ghost_> ghost
<bazhang> simplew, so use the alternate cd
<ghost_> how every one
<twoten210> pepee: nope
<pepee> twoten210, press alt+f2, type wicd-client
<simplew> the alternates are: Text based isntaller, bittorrent and dvd
<bazhang> simplew, no thats not correct
<L3top> t0rx__: at this point I would look at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/+packages add that ppa, and run through their toys. Specifically the xserver-xorg-video-intel   the mesa and libva stuff... it doesn't look like intel-gpu-tools will be available... but I would check
<simplew> so i cant find it
<bazhang> simplew, the choices are alternate cd, live cd, minimal iso   ; from either http or torrent
<mohd> I have just done an Upgrade to 12.04 , and apt-get update shows  http://paste.ubuntu.com/963776/
<neyder_> hi there
<L3top> t0rx__: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<bazhang> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969     <------ simplew
<neyder_> i put do-release-upgrade, or update-manager -c -d, but both tells me that there is no new version
<simplew> bazhang: where? url?
<neyder_> i'm with 11.10
<bazhang> simplew, I just showed you
<simplew> ok
<L3top> t0rx__: I am a bit confused as to why it won't even load though...
<simplew> bazhang: but from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads isnt possible to access that
<L3top> neyder_: do-release-upgrade -d
<twoten210> pepee: I have the wicd tray icon, scan for wlan is grayed out and I still have an orange light on the hardware
<bazhang> simplew, to access the torrent? or what. that link works fine for me
<mohd> neyder_: have you checked the release notes
<t0rx__> L3top, thanks.  So is the problem that my video driver ("intel") isn't working right?
<bazhang> L3top, why the -d switch
<pepee> twoten210, is a laptop, isn't it?
<neyder_> L3mce, i'll try
<neyder_> mohd, not yet, i'll do too
<L3top> I am not sure why t0rx__... I would expect you to be working, if not working well.
<bazhang> L3top, precise is already released
<simplew> bazhang: and thats precise release? and yes i did said was a torrent
<twoten210> pepee: yes a Compaq V6000
<pepee> twoten210, does it have a button to enable wifi?
<twoten210> pepee: yes, right next to an led
<neyder_> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<t0rx__> L3top, thanks I'll check out these links
<bazhang> !torrents | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<L3top> bazhang: he said he could not find a release, so I assumed he was on 1004, precise will not show up till there is  a point releace
<L3top> release*
<pepee> twoten210, it should have two, actually... that one + the fn button
<pepee> twoten210, press it
<Num83rGuy> KDE's network manager will not auto-connect to my vpn on login or when there is a loss of network connection or loss of VPN connection. Does anyone know how to make my VPN connection stay on at all times?
<simplew> bazhang: thats not the alternate isntall that allow root encryption
<zF> hello
<twoten210> pepee: fn button, what's that? I slide the switch back and forth but always orange never blue
<pepee> twoten210, ahh k. press the wifi button
<zF> i am trying to copy a file to windows and after chmod -R 0777 folder linux returns: chmod: Read-only file system
<zF> Please help I am trying to remove lock on file
<zF> time sensative
<pepee> twoten210, then go to wicd again and press refresh
<simplew> what a confusion
<bazhang> simplew, no, I gave you the correct links
<simplew> can anyone please tell me whats the install i need to download to allow /root encryption?
<zF> bazhang:
<zF> how can I make a file open to all users
<neyder_> L3top, doesn't work
<zF> I need to copy to windows
<neyder_> mohd, i've installed oneric-updates always , i'm 64 bit but ot doesn't work
<Trippler> Hey. I want to install kubuntu but am having a few issues. When I have booed the installer and press "Try kubuntu" the loading screen comes up and shows all icons loading but once they start fading it stops (75%ish faded) and hangs. The same thing happens when I try to do anything in the disk partitioning part of the installer (if I use any of the options the box that is supposed to be there...
<Trippler> ...comes up with correct size but it hangs before it shows any content in the box). Anyone able to help? Thanks
<pepee> twoten210, does it work?
<L3top> zF: it seems as though windows was not properly shutdown. How are you connecting to the drive.
<zF> L3top: makes sense
<zF> I used the mount command
<zF> L3top: I gave windows regular shutdown proecedure
<simplew> bazhang: i thank your help but so far i still didnt understand whats the isntall i should get to allow root encryption
<zF> L3top: I am just trying to remove the lock from a file
<zF> so I can drag and drop it to windows like other files
<zF> non protected
<zF> any suggesstions before I log?
<twoten210> pepee: not yet, but I have to recreate a connection profile so I'm syncing the wicd client to my wl router
<ryanrhee90> hey guys
<Num83rGuy> simplew: This link has deatails on full disk encryption for 11.04 should be the same for newer versions as well.
<neyder_> nop, it's not the error, my system doesn't recognize any uprade or new versión
<simplew> Num83rGuy: what link
<L3top> zF: I am assuming that the drive you are copying to is throwing the error... can you please paste the exact error if it is one line, or pastebin if it is more?
<Num83rGuy> simplew: oops hold on.
<ryanrhee90> i'm trying to uprade python on my ubuntu server
<ryanrhee90> i recently updated to 12.04 when this started happening
<Num83rGuy> simplew: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/09/home-directory-and-full-disk-encryption-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<ryanrhee90> it complains that it can't find the package "setuptools" eventhough apt says it's already installed"
<ryanrhee90> so i think maybe it's b/c my python version is 2.5 but setuptools is a higher version?
<mohd> neyder_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125825/upgrading-lts-to-lts-server-why-wait-for-the-first-point-release
<ryanrhee90> but when i do apt-get install python
<L3top> !enter | ryanrhee90
<ubottu> ryanrhee90: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ryanrhee90> i get this: libglib2.0-0: Breaks: gvfs (< 1.8) but 1.6.1-0ubuntu1build1 is to be installed
<neyder_> mohd, i'm on my laptop, it's oneiric
<ryanrhee90> L3mce: sorry haha
<ryanrhee90> L3top: ._. oops. anyway. sorry.
<simplew> Num83rGuy: i still dont know whats the install i should download
<L3top> !info gvfs
<ubottu> gvfs (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - GIO module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 98 kB, installed size 405 kB
<mohd> neyder_: Ah, then check the release type in Update Manager > Settings .
<twoten210> pewee: nope , no luck, I think I'm going to reboot
<ryanrhee90> L3top: i tried uninstalling gvfs via apt-get, but it won't let me do it without installing python 2.7 with it
<Num83rGuy> simplew: Let me find the link for the ISO
<ryanrhee90> L3top: and i can't install python 2.7 b/c of gvfs
<L3top> ryanrhee90: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    does what?
<ryanrhee90> just lists 220 packages that have been kept back
<pepee> twoten210, wait
<neyder_> strange it was in LTS, so the error that you mention is riht
<twoten210> pepee: ok
<neyder_> my system was waiting fo 12.04.1
<pepee> twoten210, in the konsole type rfkill list
<Num83rGuy> simplew: What CPU do you have?
<neyder_> thanks mohd
<L3top> ryanrhee90: you have something caught in the wayback machine preventing things from upgrading... I would try and figure out what. Something is pinned or something.
<neyder_>  //i don't remeber when i changed this conf. :s
<simplew> Num83rGuy: 64bits
<simplew> i want a x86_64 iso
<neyder_> so wainting for tomorrow, I have a local mirror
<neyder_> in the work ... :)
<ryanrhee90> L3top can you explain what you mean by "wayback machine" a little?
<twoten210> pepee: I get hpwifi both soft and hard unblocked, and phy0 soft and hard unblocked - there's 2, should there be only one?
<pepee> twoten210, no, it's all ok
<pepee> twoten210, it should be working now :/
<twoten210> pepee: oh
<Num83rGuy> simplew: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads  Use the "alternate" ISO it has a text based installer. This is the one that allows full disk encryption.
<L3top> ryanrhee90: I knew as soon as I hit enter that I shouldn't make up terms trying to give people support. I mean only what I explained afterwords... something is held in depends at a specific old version, which is preventing a lot of things from upgrading so as to not break it.
<twoten210> pepee: I'll reboot and see if it comes up
<pepee> twoten210, the hardware is recognized, and running fine. the problem is the software or your connection
<simplew> Num83rGuy: ah i didnt knew that was the text based isntalled, i was already in that url, thanks :)
<pepee> twoten210, ok
<twoten210> pepee: gotcha! thanks so much!
<Num83rGuy> So no one knows why openVPN will not auto connect?
<ghost_> i just ugrade ubuntu 12.4 i tryed to use the vm wear for some reson it no working can you help
<bazhang> ghost_, #vmware
<ryanrhee90> L3top ah okay. would you know how to ask apt for a list of things that are pinned? I'm not aware of anything that's pinned down like that
<bazhang> ryanrhee90, dist-upgrade would release those
<b0ot> I'm going to be traveling internationally where there are heavily censored internets, are there any free tools here where I can setup a free vpn so I could get unrestricted internet abroad?
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | ryanrhee90
<ubottu> ryanrhee90: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> b0ot, thats not an ubuntu issue
<ryanrhee90> bazhang: E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<bazhang> ryanrhee90, context?
<L3top> ryanrhee90: for fun, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ryanrhee90> Sure. It asks me if I want to do: "219 upgraded, 213 newly installed, 14 to remove and 1 not upgraded." and then right as i hit "y", I get that error.
<Num83rGuy> b0ot: I don't know about a free VPN but I know about a cheap one.
<ryanrhee90> L3top: just did it. :/
<ryanrhee90> L3top: I get " E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"
<L3top> ah... lol I see bazhang is ahead of me as usual
<cg2916> I have tried 2 methods of creating a live USB (LiLi and Universal USB Installer) but both get stuck right at the beginning of booting
<bazhang> cg2916, and unetbootin?
<ryanrhee90> I've even tried doing "sudo apt-get remove gvfs", but I still get "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"
<cg2916> bazhang, good idea...
<oobiloz> Lol, I was gonna say unet too, works for me
<wile-nilee> cg2916, is stuck a black screen?
<ryanrhee90> I've tried taking that advice, and tried this: "sudo apt-get install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=apt python2.7-minimal" but I get this error: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ryanrhee90>   libglib2.0-0: Breaks: gvfs (< 1.8) but 1.6.1-0ubuntu1build1 is to be installed"
<ryanrhee90>  
<cg2916> wile-nilee, mostly black with the SYSLINUX "credits" header
<plustax_> I have a quick question. I went into user accounts and changed password to none to give my laptop to a friend. Now when I try to go su or unlock the user accounts area neither my password or no password at all works anymore. What can I do?
<plustax_> on 11.10
<vexaxv> hey i have a question for you guys
<wile-nilee> cg2916, hmm at times there are graphic card drivers that are not there and nomodeset is chosen from a f6 prompt at the try or install memory check gui, not sure that is your problem but thought it might help to know.
<killswitch_> does anyone know how to set an extra password for login in 12.04?
<killswitch_> lightdm
<vexaxv> the fps has a noticeable difference from windows too linux no matter what gpu (is what ive come to understand) and im guessing its the drivers so whats up with this
<Hickeroar> Hey all. I have a 640GB drive running windows 7. I'd like to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu. If I resize my windows (C) partition, and run the liveCD and install 12.04, will the installer detect window 7 and set me up a bootloader so I can choose OSs?
<L3top> Well... ryanrhee90 what would be the harm in removing python2.7-minimal? I mean... at this point I would start uninstalling broken things until I could dist upgrade, making note of what I removed... I am not sure it is the best advice, so I keep hesitating to give it.
<Hickeroar> or do I need to do that manually?
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, it will but u have to do it manually
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, just choose custom when you do partitioning on ubuntu
<tLt> plustax_: bingoogle for 'linux root password recovery'
<ludkiller> aint that linux uses an ext file system
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, then set it up
<ludkiller> maybe u should allocate some space
<vexaxv> can someone help me figure out why the drivers cause such a fps drop from windows to ubuntu?
<Hickeroar> vexaxv: So it is relatively straight forward as far as the bootloader goes?
<wile-nilee> vexaxv, it is other or something other, and a custom install is not needed per say.
<ryanrhee90> L3top: I don't have python 2.7. I /want/ python 2.7. I tried removing my current python, but it wouldn't let me: https://gist.github.com/3b1adb8f5dd1f33eb56d
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, it used to give u an option to install the bootloader or not but i havent seen it latley just make sure you click anything u see advanced settings and try to find it
<vexaxv> does anyone know whats up with my fps issue?!
<Hickeroar> vexaxv: Thank you. I've done the whole thing manually a long time ago, but it's been several years, haha. I appreciate the help
<Hickeroar> vexaxv++
<L3top> ryanrhee90: dpkg --configure -a
<Hickeroar> vexaxv haha apparently they dont support ++ here
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, np  lol
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, :P
<ryanrhee90> L3top: did it. no output.
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, but yeah it is pretty straight forward its just like installing windows when you do the partitioning so..like i said keep an eye out for the grub bootloader option its a bitch to remove it atleast it was for me
<L3top> ryanrhee90: sudo apt-get -f install
<ryanrhee90> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 220 not upgraded.
<vexaxv> okay come on, you guys blind? anyone in here play games???
<L3top> !patience | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Hickeroar> vexaxv: roger that. I'll keep my eyes peeled
<Hickeroar> thanks again
<vexaxv> Hickeroar, k :P
<tucemiux> omg it took a hour and a half just to DOWNLOAD the upgrades o.O
<vexaxv> L3top, sorry im just anxious to figure this out
<vexaxv> tucemiux, people might still be downloading 12.04, maybe the servers are still a lil loaded? i have no idea lol
<tucemiux> when did 12.04 got released?
<vexaxv> tucemiux, err..few days ago i think
<wile-nilee> tucemiux, 4-26
<vexaxv> so does anyone play games in here??
<tucemiux> off course i do, UrT is for me, it runs on ubuntu
<ryanrhee90> L3top: oops, didn't reference your username. apt-get -f install returned "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 220 not upgraded."
<vexaxv> do u notice an fps drop from windows to ubuntu on the same rig?
<L3top> !anyone | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<vexaxv> l3..no offense but ill ask however i want to ask withought being rude
<L3top> vexaxv: you will receive less support not following the guidelines.
<L3top> no offense.
<vexaxv> L3top, okay..how do i ask then?
<ghost_> my  vm ware is not working can i get some help
<L3top> !details | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> !ot | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vexaxv> ookay ill retry
<vexaxv> im running ubuntu 12.04 and i have ran windows 7 at the same time, when i play games..i notice i get better fps on windows than ubuntu, im guessing because of drivers.
<vexaxv> does anybody know why?
<vexaxv> hows that?
<bazhang> vexaxv, using wine?
<vexaxv> bazhang, no
<ayebear> vexaxv: running compiz?
<vexaxv> ayebear, yes it comes with 12.04
<bazhang> vexaxv, which game. exact titles
<vexaxv> bazhang, second life
<ayebear> vexaxv: does the game use opengl on both windows and linux?
<foobArrr> is there a general guide for getting hibernate to work?
<L3top> ryanrhee90: You have something in your dependency web that is causing an impossible situation... you are going to have to find it, and remove it, If it tells you it breaks something else, go for it. I would, at this point, go for plymouth. Again keeping in mind  you want to make a note of what you get rid of... and do NOT remove anything that warns you it is a very bad idea to do so.
<vexaxv> ayebear, im pretty sure it does, i think i remember seeying that but feel free to double check me
<ayebear> vexaxv: what video card do you have? (the brand name)
<ryanrhee90> L3top: I tried removing plymouth, and here's what i get: https://gist.github.com/b02dc285c3bb25605fe1
<vexaxv> ayebear, radeon 4200
<ryanrhee90> that sounds scary. Should I go ahaed and say "Yes, do as I say!"?
<L3top> No... I explicitly said not to do that
<L3top> lol
<twoten210> pepee: I found a good clue, from a console screen I switched the wl slider ON and got this popup: b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<ayebear> vexaxv: ah it is probably just the drivers... you could try using openbox and see if it improves your FPS.
<vexaxv> ayebear, openbox?
<ryanrhee90> L3top: oh oops, i thought you were talking about this when you said "if it tells you it breaks something else, go for it"
<Basstard`> vexaxv: Talk to the hardware manufacturer and ask them why they don't provide better support/drivers.
<L3top> np ryanrhee90... I just don't want you to break your install because of what I am telling you to do. It would make me sad.
<ryanrhee90> okay, so removing plymouth isnot an option, and i can't remove gvfs without trying to install python...
<L3top> vexaxv: lspci | grep VGA
<pepee> twoten210, you sure b43-fwcutter is installed? run: dpkg -l | grep b43-fwcutter
<j-lo-ski> hello room
<ayebear> vexaxv: it is a different window manager. i don't think you could run unity on it, so just try using unity2d which uses metacity. to do this, you could try doing metacity --replace, but it could mess up stuff, so just log off, and log back into "ubuntu 2d" by changing the option before you log in.
<vexaxv> i have a feeling most game issues on linux come from the drivers
<ayebear> yeah probably
<tucemiux> omg the install is not automatic, it was stuck waiting for me to click on OK o.O grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<ryanrhee90> L3top: okay, then how about this? Is there a way I can tell apt to install python-minimal with the option "-o APT::Immediate-Configure=false", and remove gvfs at the same time?
<ayebear> i have an nvidia card and games run just as good in linux.
<vexaxv> ayebear, so use unity 2d and it should improve my performce?
<tucemiux> what a lousy excuse of an upgrade!
<vexaxv> ayebear, that was obvious lol not to be rude i mean i didnt think of it
<ryanrhee90> L3top: I mean. I'm trying to remove gvfs so i can install python, but removing gvfs is impossible because it tries to install python
<twoten210> pepee: I get ii  b43-fwcutter                           1:015-9                                 Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware
<ayebear> it could somewhat but it is probably mostly your drivers. and lol np
<tucemiux> unity is an aberration, i choose plain ubuntu with no effects
<L3top> your problem is deeper than that ryanrhee90 and has to be resolved first.
<L3top> vexaxv: lspci | grep VGA
<ikt__> tucemiux, it's a menu bar and a dock...
<vexaxv> L3top, i ran it now what
<pepee> twoten210, it's installed.
<ryanrhee90> L3top: OH. i just got something to work
<L3top> vexaxv: and yes, running 2d will help...
<L3top> vexaxv: can you paste it here?
<ryanrhee90> L3top: sudo apt-get remove gvfs -o APT::Immediate-Configure=false
<tucemiux> thats all you need
<pepee> twoten210, dpkg -l | grep -E 'b43|broadc'
<vexaxv> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<ryanrhee90> L3top: but yes, I totally agree with you, my problem is deeper. I do feel like a lot of these install scripts use setuptool though, and with a broken python, i won't be able to fix much of it, so i feel like this is a first step
<vexaxv> L3top, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<vexaxv> ayebear, thanks for your help
<ayebear> your welcome
<ayebear> i need to go now tho, so cya
<L3top> vexaxv: apt-cache policy fglrx | grep Installed
<ryanrhee90> L3top: FWIW, it seems like a bug… See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/990740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990740 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "upgrading from lucid to precise fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WhiteKenny> i tried upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 last night but the upgrade has been frozen since last night, can i shut off the PC and reboot w/o causing trouble?
<vexaxv> L3top, Installed: 2:8.960-0ubuntu1
<L3top> ryanrhee90: yes, that does sound like yours
<ryanrhee90> L3top: okay, I think python is fixed for now. python -c "import setuptools" is working now
<ryanrhee90> L3top: okay, now I'm going to try re-doing "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<vexaxv> L3top, yeah fglrx is updated
<L3top> ryanrhee90: I would try to dist-upgrade again
<ryanrhee90> L3top: ah, good oint
<twoten210> pepee: here's the shortened list: ii  b43-fwcutter rc  firmware-b43-installer ii  firmware-b43-lpphy-installer ii  libshout3
<vexaxv> L3top, so unity 2d will help my fps? in 2d mode does it even use compiz?
<pepee> twoten210, did you install some of those manually?
<L3top> vexaxv: Check your fps in 2d, and if not to your liking check out http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/ubuntu-x-swat
<ryanrhee90> L3top: thanks so much! I think dist-upgrade is going smoothly now. After this, I'll install update-manager-core and do "do-dist-upgrade"
<twoten210> pepee: yes according to forum threads I read from the last few days
<kena43> need amarok guru. any takers?
<tucemiux> its going to take 6 hours to install the upgrade o.O
<vexaxv> L3top, k thanks and does it run compiz if your in 2d mode?
<L3top> np ryanrhee90... though really YOU figured it out :P
<tucemiux> has someone in here upgraded yet??
<L3top> I believe so, but is not really my area vexaxv
<vexaxv> L3top, k well thanks ill go try it, sorry for earlier. cya
<pepee> twoten210, using 12.04?
<ryanrhee90> L3top: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3balePtrN1qhei86.png
<L3top> no worries vexaxv it is just easier to help folks this way
<vexaxv> L3top, :)
<pepee> twoten210, lsmod | grep -E 'b43|broadc'
<twoten210> pepee: yes, here's what locate bcm43xx*.fw found: /lib/firmware/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<twoten210> /lib/firmware/brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw
<bars0> \quit
<ikt__> tucemiux, to what?
<tucemiux> whats the latest release that came out on april 26? o.O
<kena43> amarok guru?
<twoten210> pepee: b43                   365785  0
<twoten210> mac80211              506816  1 b43
<twoten210> cfg80211              205544  2 b43,mac80211
<twoten210> bcma                   26696  1 b43
<twoten210> ssb                    52752  1 b43
<FloodBot1> twoten210: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twoten210> sorry
<L3top> !details | kena43
<ubottu> kena43: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tucemiux> forget it, im going to hit the sack, hopefully after i come back the upgrade is dun
<ikt__> tucemiux, 12.04 and yeah was running it since alpha
<tucemiux> ikt_, ok well im upgrading from the previous version, took me like 2 hours just to download, now its going to take 6 hours to install o.O
<yjacket> I am trying to setup ssh with authentication keys, using Ubuntu server, and windows (putty suite), and I keep on getting "Server refused our key"...
<ikt__> tucemiux, got SSD or HDD?
<wile-nilee> tucemiux, you will be asked at some point for some input, make sure your computer does not hibernate or sleep
<pepee> twoten210, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/188346-b43-requiring-bcma-ssb.html
<tucemiux> ikt_, ive got a sata hd, i dont have hibernation configured, I hope! but let me check
<yjacket> I have the public key in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys from Puttygen, and I checked sshd_config and there's nothing about authentication keys commented out...
<tucemiux> dont think hibernate option is installed on a desktop, thanks for the heads up though, good night!
<pepee> twoten210, blacklist ssb and b43, see if it works
<kena43> llucid 10.04. amarok hides behind agrey screen. nothing shows
<twoten210> pepee: ok
<caf4926> libdvdcss2 in 12.04?
<cg2916> I have tried unetbootin, LiLi, and Universal USB Installer, and they all freeze on the SYSLINUX "intro" screen
<L3top> !libdvdcss | caf4926
<ubottu> caf4926: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yjacket> another symptom: when I use an encrypted .ppk file, Putty doesn't ask me to decrypt, it just says "Server refused our key" (also when using .ppk with no encryption)
<paulus68> does anyone know a good pasword recovery tool for rar files?
<twoten210> pepee: I saved the file, now do I reboot?
<pepee> twoten210, yes
<twoten210> pepee: see you soon!
<L3top> you do not get a "boot:" prompt cg2916?
<caf4926> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cg2916> I have tried unetbootin, LiLi, and Universal USB Installer, but they all freeze on the SYSLINUX "intro" screen
<cg2916> I have tried unetbootin, LiLi, and Universal USB Installer, but they all freeze on the SYSLINUX "intro" screen
<twoten210> pepee: still no blue light but rfkill list shows only the hp-wlan device and toggling the hardware switch no longer produces an error about a missing fw file
<L3top> !patience | cg2916
<ubottu> cg2916: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pepee> twoten210, tried connecting?
<twoten210> pepee: yes, still nothing in the scan list and no blue light
<WulRadyansyka> had gnome-shell been fixed yet?
<WulRadyansyka> to force people into unity this way is a cheap shot
<ikt__> what is a cheap shot
<bazhang> !notunity | WulRadyansyka
<ubottu> WulRadyansyka: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, got an actual support question?
<pepee> twoten210, type iwconfig and paste the output in the pastebin
<twoten210> pepee: lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extensions
<cg2916> I have tried unetbootin, LiLi, and Universal USB Installer, but they all freeze on the SYSLINUX "intro" screen
<twoten210> WulRadyansyka: try xfce or Xubuntu
<L3top> cg2916: for the second time, what do you mean "freeze" and do you get a prompt that says "boot:"
<pepee> twoten210, ifconfig -a
<cg2916> L3top, it doesn't go anywhere, and there is no prompt
<pepee> twoten210, will show you the interfaces. tell me what names you see (like eth0 lo ...)
<L3top> what is the HW you are attempting to install on cg2916?
<WulRadyansyka> to hell with xfce, I want a normal gnome, like in opensuse or fedora or what ever distro you have
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, this is not the complaints channel
<WulRadyansyka> there is an excuse to package gnome-shell, but it is broken and does not work
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, thats enough
<twoten210> pepee: http://paste.org/48789
<WulRadyansyka> bazhang: my support question is how to make gnome-shell work, which it currently doesn't
<cg2916> L3top, Acer Aspire 5750-6677
<ryanrhee90> Hey guys, so when you remove a package using apt-get, you can pass the —purge option to remove the config files, right? well is there a way to remove those config files /after/ a package has been deleted?
<bazhang> !work | WulRadyansyka
<ubottu> WulRadyansyka: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cg2916> L3top, do you need more info?
<L3top> WulRadyansyka: you do realize it is an open source project right? To imply that the code was purposefully broken as some sort of conspiracy to prevent you from configuring your machine how you want is... obtuse.
<WulRadyansyka> it complains about the missing settings scheme with some junk instead of name and segfaults
<L3top> I haven't ever had a broken install at that point so I was loading up a vm to take a look cg2916. Have you checked the md5sum of  the image?
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, pastebin the errors, file some bugs. complaints are not in this channel however
<WulRadyansyka> I need solutions
<L3top> !details | WulRadyansyka
<ubottu> WulRadyansyka: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yjacket> yeah, no matter what I do, I can't get Putty to ssh with rsa keys...
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, then ask real questions, with some info. stop complaining
<L3top> WulRadyansyka: paste the actual error.
<pepee> twoten210, install firmware-b43-installer. remove b43 and ssb from the blackllist
<WulRadyansyka> bazhang: I'm not complaining, I told you the truth, I told what the error message is, what kind of info you need?
<yjacket> Does anyone have any expirience with setting up ssh authentication keys with puttygen? I have followed like 3 guides, and still get "Server refused our key"
<L3top> The actual error, not your interpretation of it WulRadyansyka. You are the first person I have seen who has such an error.
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, you are. saying the error is some segfault and nothing else wont get any support that is of use
<pepee> WulRadyansyka, gnome shell doesn't work with some hardware. do you have ATI/AMD graphics?
<WulRadyansyka> pepee: gnome-shell works on my hardware. in every distro except ubuntu
<bazhang> !pastebin | WulRadyansyka paste the Exact errors
<ubottu> WulRadyansyka paste the Exact errors: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<twoten210> pepee: ok, firmware installed, the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer got removed and no more blacklist on b43 and ssb
<pepee> twoten210, reboot
<L3top> WulRadyansyka: you clearly don't want any resolution, you want to complain. Duly noted. Is that all?
<wylde> WulRadyansyka: have you made any bug reports? It's quite easy, 'ubuntu-bug gnome-shell' will start the bug filing process and probably include actually useful information to triagers and developers so it can get fixed.
<WulRadyansyka> I doń't have ubuntu-bug
<pepee> WulRadyansyka, http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70605-AMD-Catalyst-12-4-Linux-Graphics-Driver-Released&p=260834#post260834
<digitalj> I've never filed a bug in open source software before :(
<wylde> WulRadyansyka: oh? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<WulRadyansyka> also I don't have fglrx. I have the plain old radeon driver
<JZApples> wylde, isn't it apport-bug?
<RangerMauve> Hey, anyone know what the names of the video codecs that Ubuntu 12.04 installes at the beginning?
<WulRadyansyka> wylde: 12.04 with junk removed, apport included
<pepee> WulRadyansyka, ask in #radeon if someone is having problems with it
<wylde> JZApples: you can use apport collect if you've already files a bug. 'apport collect bugnumber. But yeah I think you can use apport the same way as ubuntu-bug.
<vexaxv> im running ubuntu 12.04 with a radeon 4200, im wondering how do i configure opengl to work better with games..i noticed in a game i downloaded the readme says "incorrect opengl settings" how do i edit those. there not talking about the ati catalyst are they?
<twoten210> pepee: Oh my gawd! I have a blue light, gkrellm shows a wlan chart, and I can see all my neighbors in my wl scan list!
<bazhang> RangerMauve, for video? mp3?
<JZApples> wylde, i don't actually know what i'm talking about, i was just trying to help :)
<pepee> twoten210, well, that was the problem: a missing package
<RangerMauve> For video, bazhang
<bazhang> RangerMauve, the gstreamer ugly ones?
<RangerMauve> No idea, I just need one that will work with ffmpeg
<JZApples> wylde, when i "man ubuntu-bug" it gives me apport-bug
<wylde> WulRadyansyka: so, basically you have no interest in providing useful information to help resolve issues within ubuntu.
<bazhang> RangerMauve, assuming you mean from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<RangerMauve> I tried installing libx264 but it's not being recognized for some reason.
<wylde> JZApples: yep, ubuntu-bug is provided by apport.
<RangerMauve> That is a fair assumption
<JZApples> wylde, so the same thing, gotcha
<bazhang> !find h264
<ubottu> Found: h264enc
<WulRadyansyka> wylde: I'm not installing spyware like apport in my system
<bazhang> WulRadyansyka, thats not spyware.
<vexaxv> Xnom5993aba
<bazhang> vexaxv, ?
<vexaxv> sorry was trying to tell someone else something
<vexaxv> anyone know how to edit opengl settings? im guessing the ati catalyst?
<JZApples> wylde, must be the same thing that happens when you report an error through the gui?  i reported one earlier when using qsynth but i should probably just install ubuntu studio.
<wylde> WulRadyansyka: regardless, you've been asked to provide useful information so people can help you and yet you've not provided nothing with any sort of detail to allow anyone to provide you any type of support. At any rate enjoy your trolling as long as the ops care to put up with you.
<wylde> JZApples: yep :)
<WulRadyansyka> there is a single error message tagged FATAl: Settings schema 'random junk here' is not installed
<RangerMauve> bazhang, Any idea what they are, or was that random thing you asked the bot what I am looking for?
<JZApples> wulradyansyka, why do you say it's spyware?
<bazhang> RangerMauve, well what is it you are trying to accomplish, could you provide some more info?
<L3top> for the fifth time WulRadyansyka, post the ACTUAL error, not your interpretation of it.
<en1gma> i think i might buy an OLD sony vaio laptop tomorrow for $25.00 it has 512MB memory and a 1.2ghz cpu so i was wondering if ubuntu 12.04 would start up from a usb stick in test mode/ live mode
<wylde>  'random junk here' != useful information.
<RangerMauve> Well I want to stream from my desktop to Justin.tv, I found some random script that uses ffmpeg to accomplish that for me, I tried running it but it said that it couldn't find the encoder specified in the script
<aeon-ltd> en1gma: with those specs i would not run stock ubuntu
<JZApples> lol
<aeon-ltd> en1gma: but yeah it should start unless the processor is pre-i686 iirc
<en1gma> i can always go back to 10.10 or 10.04 i just need something to test with as he says there is no OS
<WulRadyansyka> random junk is literally random bytes, they are different each time
<L3top> en1gma: I would think adding 512 more memory would make it a lot happier.
<wylde> RangerMauve: on the receiving end it's through upnp?
<en1gma> dont own it yet but if i do im sure i would but first need to test hardware...not even sure if the lappy comes with onboard wifi
<L3top> WulRadyansyka: for the 6th time, please post the ACTUAL error from a console.
<en1gma> lol
<Will123456> has anyone noticed rhythmbox playing music spontaneously, when it shouldn't be? i think it might be flash player but that's just a guess
<wylde> RangerMauve: just asking because I use Mediatomb to stream multimedia to the devices/computers on my network.
<RangerMauve> wylde, I have no idea really. I'm just blindly goolgling at the moment
<RangerMauve> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953527 This is what I'm using
<RangerMauve> (The last one)
<wylde> RangerMauve: what exacty is Justin.tv?
<RangerMauve> It's a service for streaming video from different devices
<L3top> RangerMauve: check out the good bad and ugly packages.
<RangerMauve> Like, you make the video, and others watch it
<Vastlee> I've just added a new hard drive. It's already partitioned & formated. How do I get to it in the file manager?
<wylde> ranger ahh ok, I misunderstood what you wanted then.
<L3top> Vastlee: it should just be there... unless something went terribly wrong with the formatting and it cannot be mounted
<ikt__> ^
<wylde> RangerMauve: I assume you've tried the configuration list in the last post? With appropriate edits of course?
<wylde> listed*
<RangerMauve> Well it says that I don't have the video codec when I run it
<RangerMauve> I tried isntalling it via apt-get but it's still not being recognized
<wylde> RangerMauve: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<RangerMauve> I'm pretty sure I do, since I chose to when it was being installe
<Vastlee> My Home is there, and my 2TB external is showing up fine. My home folder & OS are on /dev/sda. My external is /dev/sdc. The drive in question is /dev/sdb. I am a newb & I do not know how to navigate to that drive in the file manager.
<wylde> RangerMauve: ahh ok, moment
<Vastlee> It shows up in GParted fine as well. Though it is NTFS as I pulled it from another windows PC.
<Vastlee> I believe it is there, I just don't know how to navigate to it.
<WulRadyansyka> Vastlee: do you see it in a sidebar? NTFS volumes are usually named after labels or size
<Vastlee> On my sidebar I see "Home" "FileSystem" & "2TB"
<L3top> RangerMauve: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<wylde> RangerMauve: did it specify which codec you are missing?
<WulRadyansyka> Vastlee: try sudo udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<RangerMauve> libx264
<RangerMauve> L3top would that be compaible with Justin.tv?
<wylde> !info libx264-120
<ubottu> libx264-120 (source: x264): x264 video coding library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.120.2151+gita3f4407-2 (precise), package size 792 kB, installed size 2149 kB
<bazhang> libx264-120 is the package RangerMauve
<Vastlee> Thank you. I tried & this is the response: Mount failed: Daemon is inhibited
<RangerMauve> Oh sweet, thanks guys. I've tried like two packages so far >.<
<wylde> RangerMauve: :)
<killswitch_> how do I disable control alt delete in Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit?
<bazhang> RangerMauve, tab completion for package names is often helpful
<RangerMauve> Well this is strange, it says that it's installed already, but it seems that ffmpeg isn't recognizing it
<wylde> RangerMauve: is it specifying a path that it's looking for the file in?
<GhostWolf> hi all don't know if this is a place or if someone knows of a channel to get help on the program gimp image editor
<RangerMauve> Er, it's not saying. I bet there's an argument to make it more verbose though
<L3top> Vastlee: is there anything on this drive? Are you still viewing it in gparted?
<L3top> What specifically do you need help with GhostWolf?
<Vastlee> There is data on the drive yes. And I have it open in GParted. Should I exit & try again?
<bazhang> GhostWolf, #gimp ?
<Vastlee> Ok that worked. It says: Mounted /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb1 at /media/3074F5F674F5BF22
<L3top> Yes, close gparted
<L3top> there
<L3top> Vastlee: now it should be in file manager
<GhostWolf> L3mce, i need help on how to create an image like icon. i don't know if gimp can do it, but i have 2 seperate images that i already scaled down, and im going to have a name in between the images to make an icon
<GhostWolf> L3top, , i need help on how to create an image like icon. i don't know if gimp can do it, but i have 2 seperate images that i already scaled down, and im going to have a name in between the images to make an icon
<RangerMauve> GhostWolf: There are online tools for making icon files that you may want to search up
<GhostWolf> sorry i sent it to the wrong person
<killswitch_> anyone?
<L3top> they are both me... lol... I believe gimp CAN do it, but there are better tools to do the job GhostWolf.
<killswitch_> know how to disable ctrl-alt-del ?
<GhostWolf> RangerMauve, im doing it for a chat site i am, we call them icons its not really same as alot of icons out there
<GhostWolf> L3top, oh ok. whats better to do the job? i just want to make this for a friend. first time im trying something
<L3top> GhostWolf: Then you are going to have to be more specific as to what you are trying to do. If you are not making "normal" icons... what are you making?
<SarahsButt> hi
<SarahsButt> Can someone help me out with a small issue?
<GhostWolf> L3top, they're called icons but they are small cause they have to be a certain size and no bigger. which i don't recall what the max size is. i think its like 20k but i maybe wrong
<Vastlee> I can see it under /media/ but it has a very long name & when I click on it, it says I do not have the necessary permissions.
<Vastlee> Can I rename it? & How do I take control over it?
<RangerMauve> Try opening you explorer as root
<SarahsButt> I used Wubi to install ubuntu but I also have a seperate ubuntu partition. So in Grub when I click on Windows 7 it opens up windows boot manager and gives me windows 7 and ubuntu again as options. How do I delete this ubuntu option?
<roger_black> when i load my ubuntu on a laptop, it boots up and only shows the wallpaper and nothing else, can any one have any idea what may be causing this, this is happning with 11.04,11.10 and 12.04
<Vastlee> I'm not sure how to open the file explorer as root.
<Vampyre2007> hello... can anyone help me out with a small tweak?
<shortdudey123> hi, i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i am trying to add JAVA_HOME as a permanent environment variable.  I added it to /etc/environment and also adjusted PATH, however only the adjusted PATH is being picked up.  Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> SarahsButt, which grub the one in wubi or the other partitioned install.
<Vampyre2007> Vastlee gksudo nautilus
<SarahsButt> I beleive grub is 2.0 but I'm not entirely sure
<SarahsButt> iot's the old one installed by the old partition
<wylde> RangerMauve: have you tried other vcodecs?
<RangerMauve> I am doing that right now, wylde
<SarahsButt> I just need to delete ubuntu from the windows boot manager
<wylde> RangerMauve: alrighty :)
<Vampyre2007> can someone please help me with a small issue?
<GhostWolf> L3top, so what program should i use to make what i want to make?
<RangerMauve> wylde, I think I have a working video codec now, but now my audio one is complaining. >.< good thing that ffmpeg has a -codecs argument
<wylde> RangerMauve: hehe yep :)
<Vampyre2007> I want to disable control alt delete from logging out of ubuntu.
<Vampyre2007> how can I do this?
<L3top> not sure GhostWolf... looking around
<wilee-nilee> SarahsButt, do you have a windows recovery or install disc to reload its bootloader if needed?
<GhostWolf> L3top, ok i thought you knew on top of your head since you mentioned there are other programs that are better lol
<jon180> i just upgraded to 12.04, how do i switch from unity 2d to unity 3d?
<RangerMauve> Vampyre2007, what versiona re you using?
<wilee-nilee> SarahsButt, the ubuntu in the windows bootloader boots the wubi.
<Vampyre2007> 12.04
<footvilla> i need help creating a full image backup of my Ubuntu server
<Vastlee> Ok all seems to be working. Is there any way I can rename this drive?
<aeon-ltd> footvilla: like a routine or just a one off?
<footvilla> one off
<Vampyre2007> RangerMauve: 12.04 Precise
<SarahsButt> I have no disc of any kind. To be quite frank I don't really understand where the information is even stored. Is it all on the USB drive I used, because it can't be on my windows partitions can it?
<aeon-ltd> footvilla: have you heard of clonezilla?
<RangerMauve> Vampyre2007: try this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man2/reboot.2.html
<Garr255> clonezilla +1
<footvilla> i have a raid 0 2x 128 ssd drives
<JZApples> how good is vino?  is there a recommended alternative for vnc?
<SarahsButt> I've been looking into bcdedit.exe command in windows
<footvilla> and i want to back everything up
<shortdudey123> @footfilla i would 2nd clonezilla
<Vampyre2007> I downloaded that deb, but it said a later version was already installed, via software center.
<nintet> not sure what to download... i have  an intel CPU, but when i start the download from ubuntu.com it said AMD
<wylde> JZApples: Just curious, what do you need to do remotely that you want vnc for?
<aeon-ltd> footvilla: then you'll need something bigger than/equal to 256gb then. clonezilla can do a full disk or full partition backup
<JZApples> wylde, connect to my computers from my touchpad
<SarahsButt> ninet the AMD is just how the 64bit one is labelled
<SarahsButt> has nothing to do with your processor
<bazhang> nintet, the amd64 is for intel 64 as well
<nintet> so it works with intel 64 bit?
<SarahsButt> yup
<nintet> k
<nintet> thanks
<bazhang> nintet, Yes
<wilee-nilee> SarahsButt, are you answering me? you can use nics with a tab complete to highlight your answer to theuser nic used.
<RangerMauve> Vampyre2007: How about http://linuxpoison.blogspot.ca/2007/10/how-to-disable-ctrl-alt-del-from.html
<wylde> JZApples: ahh ok, I was just wondering because I just use ssh and the sftp it provides. With the -X option I can open graphical applications as well.
<JZApples> wylde, i turned uPnP off on my router and haven't opened up any ports
<JZApples> wylde, you can have a gui with SSH?!?!?!
<jon180> will switching to unity 3d from 2d fix the 100% cpu usage issue in 12.04 if i have an nvidia graphics card?
<footvilla> nice
<footvilla> i purchased 4 500 gig WD Ae4 drives
<footvilla> I want to do a Raid 10
<Vampyre2007> found the init file, but, don't know what to do there.... just delete the logout command and tell it to echo "ctrl-alt-del is disabled?"
<wylde> JZApples: well you CAN get the full desktop, but it's much faster to just launch the individual applications, and their gui opens locally :)
<nintet> why is distro.ibiblio.org/ubuntu/  so confusing???
<shortdudey123> hi, i am running ubuntu 10.04 and i am trying to add JAVA_HOME as a permanent environment variable.  I added it to /etc/environment and also adjusted PATH, however only the adjusted PATH is being picked up.  Any ideas?
<RangerMauve> Vampyre2007, I think so
<aeon-ltd> jon180: no guarantees unless this is a reported bug
<JZApples> wylde, not sure how that would work with WebOS though
<RangerMauve> Vampyre2007, make sure to back it up first
<wylde> JZApples: eg. I ssh into my remote system using ssh -X hostname , then launch nautilus, or gedit filename. :)
<aeon-ltd> jon180: worth a shot though, what would it cost? about 5 mins
<SarahsButt> HI
<jon180> how do i switch to unity 3d?
<wilee-nilee> jon180, at the login is a dropdown icon of a gear.
<wylde> JZApples: yeah I don't know. If you can run ssh and have an xserver you can do it. Even on windows using putty and ummm I used to use cygwin for my xserver...mind you that was eons ago :)
<Vampyre2007> k... sec...
<jon180> i saw that but did not see options for unity
<JZApples> wylde, yeah i can't run those things on the WebOS partition.  I did setup ubuntu and lxde (i think), but decided to stick with WebOS.  TigerVNC is working for me, but i'm not sure about vino on the ubuntu box.  My girlfriend says that messages keep popping up asking permission to connect to the desktop.
<wilee-nilee> jon180, I belive it is ubuntu unity is the ubuntu-desktop
<jon180> i thought i was using that one
<wylde> JZApples: yeah, I honestly have no idea about WebOs. I beleive you can disable those messages from vino.
<JZApples> wylde, i don't want to disable them, i want to know why they're popping up while i'm at work, not attempting to connect to it.
<wylde> JZApples: ahh ok, that shouldn't be happening then heh.
<JZApples> wylde, then again i don't ever see them, so who knows what she's really talking about
<jon180> it had "ubuntu" and "ubuntu 2d"
<wilee-nilee> jon180, I have not looked close but I think there are 2 ubuntu choices, or at least it escapes me as of now. You might not have 3d access as of now needing a graphic driver is this possible?
<jon180> i installed the nvidia driver, which worked for me in 10.04
<wilee-nilee> jon180, cool so two choices did you get to the 3d?
<jon180> i used ubuntu 3d because i assumed ubuntu is 1d, or is that not the case?
<jon180> i meant 2d
<wylde> JZApples: wish I could be more help, I don't actually use vnc for remote connections at all.
<jon180> i will try selecting "ubuntu"
<killswitch_> well, edited the control-alt-delete.conf file in init but didn't seem to work
<killswitch_> any other ideas?
<L3top> lol@1d... the ubuntu line...
<wilee-nilee> jon180, both, a choice, depends though on the hardware most get it running I think probably.
<L3top> It's fast... but hard to use well.
<jon180> thanks for the help
<wilee-nilee> jon180, not sure I helped but good luck, :)
<vivekimsit> Hii guys! I want a help
<wilee-nilee> vivekimsit, tell us your problem and maybe someone will know.
<vivekimsit> How can I create a ad-hoc n/w to connect my tablet with the internet with the help of my laptop!
<vivekimsit> I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> vivekimsit, ics?
<wilee-nilee> vivekimsit, 10.10 is eol end of release were you aware of this?
<JZApples> wylde, yeah thanks dude.  I don't blame you, i've only heard unsecure things about it.  From what she tells me it says "someone is attempting to connect to your computer allow/don't allow" and she either ignores it or clicks don't allow.  i'm gonna check out the router logs
<bazhang> !ics | vivekimsit you mean this?
<ubottu> vivekimsit you mean this?: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<vivekimsit> I was reading these docs and I am confused
<vivekimsit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<vivekimsit> Anyone which have really done this?
<gaelfx> vivekimsit: is the laptop connected to the internet via wifi or wired connection?
<vivekimsit> its connected with the wired n/w
<gaelfx> vivekimsit: should be a snap then, just follow the link bazhang gave you
<vivekimsit> Ya I am reading it, thanks bazhang :)
<yjacket> I can no longer ssh to my Ubuntu server, and when I hook it up to a monitor/keyboard, and type "sudo service ssh restart" all I get is: "shift: 28: can't shift that many"... google returned another user with a similar problem, but no replies...
<action09> hi
<action09> can someone tell me (url ?) a way to move the unity launcher at the bottom please ?
<wilee-nilee> action09, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<yjacket> Does anyone know why I can't restart ssh? This is really weird...
<cem____> i have a problem
<_jon180_> i just switched session types to "ubuntu" and things seem a lot faster, but ps still shows unity 2d, how do i tell if i am using 2d or 3d?
<cem____> anybody can help
<_jon180_> i ran ps auxx | grep -i unity
<killswitch_> what is your problem cem______
<killswitch_> ?
<action09> wilee-nilee  thanks !
<wilee-nilee> action09, cool, I was not sure if a precise was the same as oneiric with this, I assumed it was.
<action09> wilee-nilee anyway there are some bugs/issues
<action09> wilee-nilee i do'nt know why it's not a feature initially 00
<action09> wilee-nilee thanks again   ; )
<action09> yjacket look your logs ?
<Flynsarmy> how do i turn off the grouping in alt tab in 12.04?
<vivekimsit1> gaelfx: Hi, I tried to follow the "Wireless Ad-Hoc connection sharing scenario" but my device can't find the n/w
<linusasus6> hi I went to a streaming website and now my cursor moving everywhere How to fix that please
<EargasmicGiant> hey
<EargasmicGiant> so im a new linux convert but im still having problems
<EargasmicGiant> hello?
<EargasmicGiant> is this thing on?
<SarahsButt> How do I highlight the person i am responding to?
<EargasmicGiant> i dont know im new to irc too
<SarahsButt> Can anyone help me? My birghtness is locked to MAX and I can't reduce it on my lapto
<SarahsButt> p
<linusasus6> you mention his name
<gaelfx> vivekimsit1: you mean the android device?
<bazhang> SarahsButt, tab complete their nick: type three letters, then hit the tab key
<vivekimsit1> gaelfx:I have blackberry playbook
<SarahsButt> bahzang: bla
<SarahsButt> did that work?
<EargasmicGiant> no i put the new ubantu on my old laptop and its real slow
<bazhang> SarahsButt, try baz not bah
<SarahsButt> Sorry
<gaelfx> EargasmicGiant: the laptop or ubuntu?
<SarahsButt> bazhang: potato
<bazhang> EargasmicGiant, try lubuntu yet?
<EargasmicGiant> i found puppy linux
<bazhang> !lubuntu | EargasmicGiant
<ubottu> EargasmicGiant: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<gaelfx> vivekimsit1: and what kind of wifi card is on the machine creating the network? what kind of wifi on the Playbook?
<EargasmicGiant> my laptop is old it still has stiuckers on it that say windows 98, 2000
<WulRadyansyka> EargasmicGiant: RAM?
<gaelfx> EargasmicGiant: also CPU?
<vivekimsit1> gaelfx:  I am using the hp laptop, how to tell the kind of wifi card , I am confused
<EargasmicGiant> like its maxed out at 256 x 2
<linusasus6> please how to fix the cursor moving everywhere
<gaelfx> vivekimsit1: lspci | grep wireless
<EargasmicGiant> someone put more memory in it to run xp but xp is superslow
<WulRadyansyka> Windows XP will fly with 512MB RAM
<SarahsButt> Can anyone help me my brightness on my laptop is stuck on max.
<gaelfx> vivekimsit1: sorry, lspci | grep Wireless
<L3top> gaelfx: vivekimsit1 lspci | grep -i wireless
<EargasmicGiant> but it dont
<EargasmicGiant> i had windows 2000 and it was good so i guess whats an equivelant to windows 2000
<WulRadyansyka> It did for me with 256MB, even Oblivion was playable on it
<vivekimsit1> its : 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<EargasmicGiant> i have the ubantu thats for desktops the 700mb iso
<EargasmicGiant> and its slow to start and choppy
<L3top> !lubnutu EargasmicGiant second verse, same as the first
<ubottu> L3top: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> !lubnutu | EargasmicGiant second verse, same as the first
<frybye> SarahsButt: the normal key-combination gives you not control?
<EargasmicGiant> alrighty tighty
<frybye> e e e no control?
<SarahsButt> frybye: the normal key combination displays the graphic saying the value is changing but the brightness is still stuck on max
<gaelfx> vivekimsit1: any other devices you could use to check if they see the network?
<EargasmicGiant> the person i normally talk to isnt up yet hes in romania lol
<EargasmicGiant> hes the one who converted me to linux lol
<L3top> ci face!
<vivekimsit1> gaelfx: how can I know my ssid of the ad-hoc n/w?
<linusasus6> please I really dont like this a cursor gliching
<frybye> SarahsButt: and when you go into the system control/brightness and screen-lock department?
<SarahsButt> frybye: same issue won't adjust. I've had this issue for about 3 years now, and across the last 4-5 ubuntu releases.
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: does it happen in Unity2d session?
<linusasus6> no I'm on ubuntu lucid
<mute_> Anyone successfully use dual monitors in 12.04? I can't seem to figure out how to set my primary monitor even after some extensive googling.
<frybye> SarahsButt: perhaps it is a bit cheeky of me - but after 3 years it is perhaps about time for a new laptop anyhows or... (buy a different make/model with good ubuntu compatability!)
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: ok, then if you use metacity instead of compiz?
<EargasmicGiant> so is all smartphones based of linux?
<linusasus6> where I look for that I dont understand your questions
<SarahsButt> frybye: 3 years? damn I don't have no money. It's still a good laptop with some good specs. MY windows partition can handle the brightness settings flawlessly. It's not a hardware issue.
<frybye> SarahsButt: what does google say about the problem "<make and model of laptop> brightness ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> EargasmicGiant: wrong channel dude
<L3top> EargasmicGiant: this is a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chitchat
<EargasmicGiant> it was a question is all jeez
<SarahsButt> frybye: seems liek it's a common issue with this laptop
<frybye> SarahsButt: I am no real linux wizz - with me it is the use of scanner part of multi-function printer/scanner that never works with ubuntu - my soloution to that is also on a different partition ;=)
<SarahsButt> oops
<hh> hello
<SarahsButt> lol
<SarahsButt> oka
<SarahsButt> frybye: thanks mate
<linusasus6> so how to fix the cursor glitching please
<frybye> SarahsButt: and nowhere via google is a soloution to be found... that actually works?
<ActionParsnip> SarahsButt: is it an acer by any chance?
<hh> #name MOH_tech
<SarahsButt> frybye: gateway NV58
<SarahsButt> ActionParsnip: Gateway NV58
<simplew> its possible to report bugs if runing ubuntu???
<simplew> its only possible to report bugs if runing ubuntu???
<frybye> SarahsButt: ActionParsnip is helping you now - he *is* a linux wizz!
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<SarahsButt> Awesome!
<ActionParsnip> Frybye: hardly :)
<frybye> ActionParsnip: well a whole lot further on than me...!
<ActionParsnip> SarahsButt: yeah gateway isn't much better
<SarahsButt> MY EYES ARE DYING!
<linusasus6> ActionParsnip no nothing change
<ActionParsnip> SarahsButt: tried the bootoption: acpi=linux
<and1_> can anyone recommend a good pcmcia wifi card that works with linux
<SarahsButt> Actionparsnip: I don't even know what that means
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: what is the issue with the pointer exactly?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | SarahsButt
<ubottu> SarahsButt: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<linusasus6> is moving everywhere and glitching, I got to use my wireless mouse if I use my mouse pad I cant go anywhere with my cursor
<L3top> linusasus6: and this is definitely not a hardware error?
<frybye> SarahsButt: I can well imagine that might help you a load - wish you well - I am outa here for a bit now...
<ActionParsnip> And1_: http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search?category=25
<SarahsButt> frybye: I hope so. Thanks mate.
<linusasus6> no it happen just after I visit a streamming website
<and1_> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: what make and model mouse? Is it plugged into a USB3 port?
<kartook> i like to add multiple locations on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS . i used 10 .04 and i cas see on the clock tap locations .i cant find on 12.04 pls help
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: sorry, what make and model system (please be a sony vaio)
<kartook> how to install ubuntu12.04 classic with graphices
<linusasus6> it is a synaptic pointer device on my laptop Asus k52jr and my wireless is a lx6 from logitech
<bazhang> !notunity | kartook
<ubottu> kartook: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> kartook, there is no classic. I told you this yesterday
<ActionParsnip> kartook: do you mean compiz? Desktop effects, as that is default
<kartook> yeah
<kartook> i love to mabuntu transformer pack all the time .. but i its not working on the compiz effects like magiclamp
<kartook> i love to have magiclamp effct
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: are there bugs reported? All I can suggest is the boot option: i8024.reset
<linusasus6> no bugs reported
<ActionParsnip> Kartook: enable it in ccsm then
<L3top> linusasus6: So, if you reboot this persists?
<linusasus6> ya
<kartook> i dod sudo apt-get install compiz*
<Cheery> I tried to do losetup -P while ago.. but util-linux is too old in ubuntu
<Cheery> when are you going to fix this problem?
<Munkyman587> hey guys
<L3top> linusasus6: I go back to hardware problem. I realize that it occurred while you were at a streaming site, but... hardware doesnt go bad till it does. Can you disable the touchpad and plug in another mouse?
<ActionParsnip> kartook: then you have ccsm and can use it
<kartook> okie
<Cheery> hi Munkyman587
<kartook> i fely hard to use this one al lthe time
<Munkyman587> I run a minecraft server on a 12.04 ubuntu install, and my drive just filled up with .xsession-errors.old
<kartook> i always use simple-ccsm on oldversions
<kartook> :)
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: have you reported a bug?
<linusasus6> how do disable the touchpad
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: I haven't.
<Munkyman587> I have no idea what to do  =/  I am considering doing a fresh install just to solve it
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: keyboard shortcut maybe
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: where to do so?
<alusion> What command is it to add Cairo dock to startup? and how do I find the answer to this myself for future notice?
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: then how do the devs know there is an issue?
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<linusasus6> dunno what a keyboard shortcut do with a mouse
<SarahsButt> what does "Dependency is not satisfiable: boot-sav (>=3.18)" mean?
<EargasmicGiant> so anyone know what lubantu iso i should get?
<Munkyman587> how would I even remove the hidden file .xsession-errors.old ?
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: probably in no way. except is an outdated package a bug?
<EargasmicGiant> the iso's are as big as the one i have now 700 mb
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: look at the keyboard, there may be a shortcut to disable it, just as you can d
<L3top> Cheery: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Fyodorovna> EargasmicGiant, what is your goal here?
<ActionParsnip> Disable other hardware
<Cheery> L3top: trying to emulate SD-card with loop device.
<L3top> Cheery: and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Cheery> L3top: trying to access partitions
<bazhang> EargasmicGiant, no need for the iso if you have ubuntu already installed, just install the package lubuntu-desktop
<EargasmicGiant> to put linux on my old laptop that was built for windows 98 2000
<EargasmicGiant> but its slow and choppy
<Cheery> L3top: Linux ruttunen 3.0.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 19 19:05:14 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: report a bug and it may get updated
<Cheery> does this say?
<Cheery> uname -a
<bazhang> EargasmicGiant, so install the package as I just said
<Fyodorovna> EargasmicGiant, if you have ubuntu installed.... as suggested you would just add the desktop.
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: thanks. I'll do so.
<Munkyman587> ='/
<L3top> Cheery: -p reads the passphrase from a file descriptor, what is -P supposed to do?
<linusasus6> no I see a thing to disable it but it dont work I can still move the cursor little bit with the touchad so is not disable
<EargasmicGiant> no i had windows 2000 on it and i wiped the 30 gb hard drive and installed ubantu
<EargasmicGiant> and its slow to respond
<bazhang> EargasmicGiant, install lubuntu-desktop then
<Cheery> L3top: if the device has partitions, it should create things like /dev/loop0p1, p2, p3, p4
<EargasmicGiant> updates take hrs
<WulRadyansyka> EargasmicGiant: what kind of CPU it has?
<Cheery> L3top: it's a recently added feature
<EargasmicGiant> idk old
<EargasmicGiant> it was originally built for windows 98 2000
<mrec> I really wonder why canonical is permanently changing the touchpad mousehandling
<mrec> not a single version has consistent handling
<L3top> I see... Ok then... am just unfamiliar with that. Thanks for the info Cheery
<ActionParsnip> !info util-linux
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.20.1-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 578 kB, installed size 1503 kB
<EargasmicGiant> i know ubantu says when i installed it it need 256 memory and thats almost all of the memory on my laptop
<domo1> how can I grab sun java for my server?
<Onixs> check kids doing various covers http://www.youtube.com/user/WeAreMent2BeSomebody?feature=guide
<bazhang> Onixs, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Wikipedia says 2.21 is latest, so not old at all cheery
<wylde> !ot | Onixs
<ubottu> Onixs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Onixs> yeah
<Onixs> figured
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: just enough to not include the -P :)
<ferni> domo1: from oracle.com
<linusasus6> I did a scan with clamav theres no virus
<EargasmicGiant> and when i installed ubantu it took up all my 30 gb hard drive
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: you think I could compile my own package which would replace this one?
<ubuntoo> which is more stable 11.10 or 12.04 Please tell if you have tested practically and have used both. Thanx in advance.
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: or find precompiled one somewhere
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: i couldve told you that ;-)
<EargasmicGiant> thats what i have on my laptop is 12.04
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: it avoids me writing one script so it'd be nice.
<EargasmicGiant> but i think my laptop sucks its old
<ferni> domo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<linusasus6> ActionParsnip theres not a command to fix this bug
<EargasmicGiant> ok so everyones ignoring me?
<ActionParsnip> Cheery: no reason why not, i suggest you run:  ubuntu-bug util-linux   and report the issues
<bazhang> EargasmicGiant, we told you how to install lubuntu
<EargasmicGiant> ya and its the same as what i got
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: no key to disable touchpad?
<Cheery> ActionParsnip: thank you
<EargasmicGiant> any smaller linux i can use?
<linusasus6> ya but it doesnt work
<bazhang> EargasmicGiant, and an install of Ubuntu will not use 30gb unless you direct it to use that much space. so install the package, no need to chat here about it as this is support only
<EargasmicGiant> or do i just reinstall and use less space on my hdd
<trent_> anyone know how i can get this " lib32ncurses5-dev "
<ActionParsnip> EargasmicGiant: lubuntu, slitaz, tinycore, puppy
<domo1> can I use openjdk in place of the official java safely?
<EargasmicGiant> puppy ok i heard of that
<domo1> or is terrible
<bazhang> domo1, sure
<domo1> ok
<ActionParsnip> domo1: sure
<EargasmicGiant> i did tell it to use 30 gb but can i cvhange it or reinstall it
<linusasus6> the cursor look like he took speed or redbull
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: did you try the bootoption I gave?
<EargasmicGiant> great thx for no help
<robertzaccour> sound is fuzzy when recorded. any suggestions?
<robertzaccour> is there an app that would "normalize" audio recording?
<linusasus6> what a boot option do with a cursor explain please
<trent_> is there a ubunto guru in the house? cant locate  lib32ncurses5-dev
<ferni> trent_: apt-get install libncurses5-dev:i386
<bazhang> !info lib32ncurses5-dev | trent_
<ubottu> trent_: Package lib32ncurses5-dev does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: the boot option tells the kernel to behave differently, the kernel is the access to all hardware
<wylde> !info lib32ncurses5
<ubottu> Package lib32ncurses5 does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> !find lib32ncu
<ubottu> File lib32ncu found in lib32ncurses5, lib32ncurses5-dev, lib32ncursesw5, lib32ncursesw5-dev
<linusasus6> so what I do alt+f2 ??? what else
<wylde> uhhh, I found it using apt-cache easy enough....who taught ubottu to lie?! :P
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<trent_> E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev:i386
<WulRadyansyka> you should not recommend puppy. they even managed to break iconv
<bazhang> !ot | WulRadyansyka
<ubottu> WulRadyansyka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Trent_: try using software centre
<rfm> robertzaccour: have you chased down all the analog problems that can affect recording?  Got a good solid common ground between the source and the sound card?
<linusasus6> nothing pertinent there
<Cheery> https://www.google.fi/search?q=ubuntu+util-linux+2.21 <- btw. I feel I smell a phish there.
<robertzaccour> rfm, I don't even know how.
<trent_> software center? im a first time user what/where is that?
<ubuntoo>  which is more stable 11.10 or 12.04 Please tell if you have tested practically and have used both. Thanx in advance.
<bazhang> ubuntoo, try livecds of both. no need for polling
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: Jesus! Hold shift at boot, when grub shows press E, add the option after the words: quiet splash    Press Enter toco
<linusasus6> cursor getting worse and worse speedy gonzales is slower
<ActionParsnip> To continue the boot
<still> hi after /dev/dsp was blacklist, what is the replacement device name in /dev? thanks
<rfm> robertzaccour: then you're probably screwed here.#ubuntu can at most deal with software problems, but if you're not sure you have a clean signal into the sound card, software can't help.
<vulture> software center is like a app store  but it's free.
<trent_> vulture got a link?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoo: both identical here as I don't use compiz :-)
<ubuntoo> bazhang:  its good to get opinion before installing, live cd cannot compete with full installation. Its just for new users
<linusasus6> I cant go anywhere now my cusor is posseded
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoo: i'd go for 12.04 as it is LTS
<robertzaccour> there's nothing wrong with my sound card it records fine in windows, but is fuzzy in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: you don't need to 'go anywhere' you are manipulating grub which loads before ubuntu
<ubuntoo> ActionParsnip:  thanx but just for tag lts?Have u used it
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: thats why i said to reboot...
<_jon180_> in 12.04, how do i switch to unity 3d?
<linusasus6> but how to restart computer without mouse and what command I enter after holding shift and press e
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoo: Precise? Yes since Alpha1
<ubuntoo> ActionParsnip:  not alpha, i am talking about stable release
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: press ctrl+alt+t  and run: sudo reboot    try
<Cheery> hmm
<trent_> Anyone know how to get this im not seeing it in the software store eighter libncurses5-dev
<Cheery> the precise has 2.20.. should I dist-upgrade?
<wylde> ubuntoo: 12.04 is released, some of us used it during the alpha and beta stages to test and report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoo: well, it means I've used it and now have the stable release. Think about it
<kamilnadeem> Need some help with Crayon Phyusics
<kamilnadeem> on 12.04
<kamilnadeem> the game isn't launching?
<Cheery> okay.. I guess I'll upgrade
<Cheery> It'll mess up my system further.. but I guess I'll handle it. .)
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6: try ungluing your hand from the mouse and use the keyboard and commanine just a little. It will make your life easier
<L3top> Cheery: one moment
<ubuntoo> wylde: ActionParsnip Thanks, but i mean is it worth to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? I am seeking stability. Ubuntu is not fully stable on my coreI3 sandybridge desktop. Lot of stability issues
<L3top> .20 does not understand the -P switch
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: what if you launch it from terminal?
<_jon180_> how do i enable unity 3d?
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, telling
<fidel_> ubuntoo: at the end we cant tell you if 11.10 or 12.04 works more stable on your device
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoo: i always clean install new releases
<L3top> Cheery: 2.20 does not understand the -P switch
<Cheery> L3top: oh okay. well it's still okay for me to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> _jon180_: setup 3D acceleration and you can choose the 'Ubuntu' option from the login page
<wylde> ubuntoo: it has run very stable for me ever since a few days into the beta1 stage. With only a few minor hiccups. But that's just my experience on the hardware I have.
<L3top> Cheery: Sure... was just saying if you were worried about problems, and were only doing it for the upgraded package...
<_jon180_> so "ubuntu" is definitely supposed to be 3d and not 1d, right?
<Cheery> L3top: but you think I could get 2.21 from somewhere myself? without having to wait for upgrade teams?
<ubuntoo> wylde:  thanx
<linusasus6_> ok now my touchpad doesnt work anymore an the cursor stop glitching
<trent_> anyone libncurses5-dev??
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/963989/
<ubuntoo> trent_: google it
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6_: all better now?
<trent_> Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev:i386  ive been googling it all day
<linusasus6_> ya no more touchpad he is dead or something
<L3top> Cheery: dpkg-query -s reveals that it is an essential package. I really just wouldn't bother with it, and mount things manually
<wylde> !find libncurses
<ubottu> Found: libncurses5, libncurses5-dbg, libncurses5-dev, libncursesw5, libncursesw5-dbg, libncursesw5-dev, libncurses-gst, libncurses-ruby, libncurses-ruby1.8, libncurses-ruby1.9 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libncurses&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<wylde> trent_: drop the :i386
<trent_> ubottu how do i install it? can you help a new user out?
<ubottu> trent_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: you need to install the package providing that file. Try changing directory to the folder containing the binary. The pwd may be important
<trent_> haha
<wylde> trent_: sudo apt-get install  libncurses5-dev
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, ok trying
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6_: is that the desired outcome?
<trent_> wylde Couldn't find package
<linusasus6_> what do youmean
<L3top> What version of ubuntu are you on trent_?
<Cheery> L3top: okay
<linusasus6_> the glich is fix but the touchpad dead
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6_: as I say. Is the current functionality of the touchpad as you want it?
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, I am installing the game again this time from its deb file
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: probably better, deps will be hopefully sorted
<kamilnadeem> :( still not launching
<kamilnadeem> let me check what it says in terminal when I try it from opt
<ActionParsnip> linusasus6_: if all is well, we can make the option stick
<trent_> <wylde> holy crap dude i think it finally worked
<ubuntoo> kamilnadeem: change desktop resolution. Try native resolution or some low resolution.
<linusasus6_> I guess is maybe better like that a dead touchpad and a really great mouse
<wylde> trent_: good stuff :)
<trent_> im about to find out ill let you know in a sec
<rinzler> how does one create an alias for bash?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: you may have to symlink later versions of the libs to fool your app into thinking you have the file it wants
<kamilnadeem> Failed to execute 'crayon'
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, how does one do that, also the game ran fine on 11.04 and 11.10 OTB
<trent_> nope still says Couldn't find package lib32ncurses5-dev
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: run:   gedit ~/.bashrc    you will see other aliases defined. Copy the format
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: cool. Thanks!
<z3ro3x> In Ubuntu 12.04 where does Empathy store it's chat logs?  I tried deleting them through Empathy by clicking View -> Previous Conversations -> Edit -> Delete all history -> All accounts -> Clear all.  But they remain in the log window.
<linusasus6_> thank Idont know what we did and how the touchpad stop working but if it stay like this I guess is good
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, The log http://paste.ubuntu.com/964003/ says some files are missing o.O
<resting> i installed vsftpd..but hw do i set the user and pwd for the login?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: it probably had the right numbered lib. Precise probably has a later version using a later number, so the game can't find it
<wylde> trent_: I just installed it fine here ... hmm
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, so what should I do to make it work?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: so what you do is make a link pointing to the newer lib but give the link the name your error gave. The file will be identical but the game will see what it needs
<linusasus6_> a last question when the upgrade will start for ubuntu 10.04 the 26th of this month?
<trent_> wylde after i installed it the first time i went back to reinstall some android stuff and it still says not found??
<trent_> wylde from line #9 http://www.droidforums.net/forum/galaxy-nexus-development/193651-how-build-your-own-custom-rom.html
<wylde> trent_: so when you installed it, it definately installed properly?
<trent_> i think so hang on a sec ill reinstall it and tell you what it said
<kamilnadeem> ActionParsnip, I am sorry brother but I don't know how does one do that?
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: so if you have libjpeg.so.69 in /usr/lib but your game wants libjpeg.so.62  you would run: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.69 /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62     and it will f
<trent_> Reading state information... Done libncurses5-dev is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> Will fool the app
<kamilnadeem> trying
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: obviously this is an EXAMPLE, your filenames and locations may be different
<wylde> trent_: ok, well that's all I can assist you with. You should be seeking support from droidforums.
<ActionParsnip> kamilnadeem: i suggest you use locate to find the file to link to
<trent_> wylde its a common string on several forums thanks thou guess ill just give it a try
<wylde> trent_: it's not an official ubuntu project, so it isn't supported here.
<pungi-man> what are the criteria to become developer of Ubuntu??
<trent_> wylde thank again
<wylde> pungi-man: http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<kamilnadeem> Thanks
<kamilnadeem> I will tryit later
<linusasus6_> the sound is not in the headphones anymore also, what have we done please
<lotuspsychje> activity-log-manager crashed on precise, any bug related?
<lotuspsychje> kernel: [ 9190.474886] activity-log-ma[12910]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f5134cec7b0 sp 00007fff044fd918 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3200.1[7f5134cb4000+f2000]
<RexHaviK> i installed 'prelink' and have initiated the process finally error free, the question is, how do i tell or get an indication that i am infact running in a 'prelinked' mode?
<ghil> Oy
<lotuspsychje> !info prelink
<ubottu> prelink (source: prelink): ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20090925-1 (precise), package size 619 kB, installed size 892 kB
<ghil> her...rather weirdly, unity 3D isn't showing anymore. I was trying Gnome-shell, which was really really slow (there's something wrong that's for sure) and when I tried to get back to Unity, the dash and the top bar wouldn't show.
<ghil> but unity 2d works really well.
<lotuspsychje> RexHaviK: maybe 'man prelink' in terminal?
<lotuspsychje> ghil: is your pc up to date hardware?
<ghil> I have an Asus G60jx, so it's rather up to date. Unity 3D was working perfectly before.
<bobbyaldol> hey guys how to reset the password for mysql
<lotuspsychje> ghil: on ocelot?
<ghil> 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ghil: no i mean (before=ocelot)?
<ghil> oh no, fresh install of 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ghil: is that an ati or nvidia?
<ghil> nvidia with up to date xorg/drivers.
<lotuspsychje> ghil:so you installed nvidia-current?
<L3top> bobbyaldol: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<ghil> I'm on 302.07
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 295.40-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 32650 kB, installed size 96032 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<lotuspsychje> ghil: try this
<ludkiller> bobbyaldol try this http://bit.ly/IHpPhV
<ghil> I'm one more than the current.
<ghil> and it was working fine all day, until I tried Gnome-shell.
<lotuspsychje> ghil: ok strange, maybe walk around /var/log/syslog to see some errors
<ghil> yeah I'll try that.
<lotuspsychje> ghil:maybe gnome shell changed a conf somewhere
<ubuntoo> ghil:  is 12.04 super stable or just normal? I want to know as i am also planning to switch to 12.04
<ghil> that's what I'm thinking.
<ghil> ubuntoo: so far, it's rock solid.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntoo:for me its also running very smooth
<ludkiller> hey whats the olderst linux based OS
<ludkiller> ?
<ghil> the oldest distro still active you mean?
<ghil> or a derivative of linux?
<ludkiller> ya
<ubuntoo> ghil:  Have you tried 11.10? If yes, which is more stable?
<ghil> 12.04 so far ubuntoo.
<ubuntoo> ghil:  thanx
<L3top> !poll | ubuntoo
<ubottu> ubuntoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ludkiller> distro still active and please tell me about the stability of ubntu 12.04
<lotuspsychje> ludkiller: precise is very stable for me
<ghil> ludkiller: I'd wager it's between Slackware, Debian and Red Hat.
<ghil> Mandrake came pretty early too.
<ubuntoo> ubottu:  okay, can u tell what does bots mean. I have heard this word for games too????
<ubottu> ubuntoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghil> bots are programs.
<ghil> they check for triggers and respond to them according to their programmation.
<llutz_> !ot | ludkiller: slackware it is
<ubottu> ludkiller: slackware it is: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ludkiller> k thanks
<ludkiller> :)
<ghil> well...Unity's not working anymore. I always wanted to try KDE anyhow.
<L3top> KDE is very stable.
<ludkiller> gnome is good too
<linusasus6> ok sound fix cursor reglitch maybe it is the linux 3.0 on 2.6 it have no glitch no touchpad on 3.0 touchpad work
<ghil> I'm an Openbox guy normally.
<ludkiller> ya triggers like hi
<ludkiller> u can program bots using mIRC i think
<APoulos> Hello all, if someone here is knowledgable about PPAs and can help me with my issue - please mention my name.
<L3top> linusasus6: do me a favor... boot to a live disk and tell me if the problem persists. I will say again, this sounds like the HW is the problem.
<Kartagis> !ask | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SmoothSage> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ludkiller> !patience
<SmoothSage> :P
<APoulos> Kartagis: I wanted to give patience to one of the higher up members of the IRC to help me, I wasnt meaning to ask to ask a question
<ljsoftnet> whats the command to make fmtools run the fm tuner?
<ludkiller> !ot APoulos
<linusasus6> so it may explain why the ntfs partition disapear from the grub
<APoulos> ludkiller: please, its not off topic
<APoulos> thanks
<ludkiller> APoulos "Trophy Earned: No Offtopic Discussion"
<ludkiller> :)
<ljsoftnet> when i turn on fmtools and run fm 99.5 65535 on the terminal, it makes a sound on the station for a split second and turns off its not consistent, how do i make it consistent
<ludkiller> lol
<L3top> APoulos: you have not asked a question, you are just chatting. Please... state your issue and ask an actual question.
<danny> alt tab closes out my opend windows how do i get alt tab to jsut swicth regualary
<ghil> oh I found my problem. o.O
<ghil> something removed ubuntu-desktop. o.O
<lotuspsychje> linusasus6:try pysdm for auto mount ntfs
<ubuntoo> How to connect mobile with ubuntu? I mean are there any PC suite alternatives?
<linusasus6> how lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> linusasus6: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<lotuspsychje> !info pysdm | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<ljsoftnet> when i turn on fmtools and run fm 99.5 65535 on the terminal, it makes a sound on the station for a split second and turns off its not consistent, how do i make it consistent
<APoulos> Here's what ails me.  I used the program Y-PPA-Manager by Webup8team, which backs up my PPAs, the problem I'm having happens when I try to restore them, they don't show up in the software center - so what I did was I manually added them via software center as such "deb blahblahblah/blah/blabla/my_ubuntu_version_here main" which makes them browseable and displayable in the software center but not the ppa manager
<linusasus6> ok pysdm is install then what
<ludkiller> i am using 11.XX distro of Ubuntu and getting an Error While running apt-get update
<APoulos> I asked the guy who manages the launchpad about the issue and he told me to run the following commands "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ - which only returned 2 repos - not the ppas
<APoulos> so what I'm not understanding is, whats the difference between adding them as ppas instead of adding them manually to the sources list?
<APoulos> he said that "I'm adding the PPA's complete deb line instead of the PPA itsself - so what should I do?
<llutz_> APoulos: "grep -r ppa /etc/apt/source* "
<lotuspsychje> linusasus6: open a terminal and type sudo pysdm
<Fyodorovna> APoulos, two different places ifn you use the pa install it goes to the list.d
<Fyodorovna> *if
<L3top> APoulos: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<lotuspsychje> linusasus6:then change all ntfs drives to 'mount' and reboot
<llutz_> APoulos: i guess you added it to /etc/apt/sources.list instead
<APoulos> L3top Fyodorovna llutz_ so I added the complete deb to the sources list instead of the PPA itsself?
<llutz_> APoulos: does your sources.list show any ppa-entries?
<danny> plz someone point me in the right direrction alt tab is not working it closes my opened ap
<APoulos> llutz_ can I pastebin the output?
<llutz_> APoulos: i have no www here, just answer yes/no
<APoulos> llutz: what does that mean?
<APoulos> llutz_: are you saying you have no way to browse the net and look?
<llutz_> APoulos: thats it
<llutz_> APoulos: "grep -r ppa /etc/apt/source* "   any entries shown in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<APoulos> llutz_ yes
<karthick87> I have given this command to restrict users changing wallpapers "gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /usr/share/backgrounds/Amitabh.png" But how do i revert back these changes ? Can anyone help me pls ?
<llutz_> APoulos: remove them, put them into single files for every ppa under sources.list.d/
<ljsoftnet> how do i use fmtools to play run my fm tuner?
<zebe42> how do you tell what audio driver/deamon is being used. ubuntu 12.04
<APoulos> llutz_ could you phrase that differently? most of the entries I see here look like this: "/etc/apt/sources.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/y-ppa-manager/ubuntu precise main"
<jarco> hello, I installed ubuntu. Now I am greeted with a black screen with a mouse pointer (I can move the mouse pointer). How can I make my gui appear?
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<llutz_> APoulos: those ppa-entries shouldn't be written to /etc/apt/sources.list. they go to files in /etc/apt-/sources.list.d like
<llutz_> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lubuntu-dev-staging-precise.list:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-dev/staging/ubuntu precise main
<ljsoftnet> how do i use fmtools to play run my fm tuner?
<APoulos> llutz_: should I just nuke the source file then, and add them all back from scratch using the ppas?
<llutz_> APoulos: however you like
<jarco> Fyodorovna: i ll take a look. Thx
<Fyodorovna> jarco, cool, no problem. :)
<APoulos> llutz_: if I sudo rm my sources.list, will all hell break loose?
<paulus68> does anyone know a good program to recover rar passwords
<llutz_> APoulos: don't do that!
<chk`afk> paulus68 - it usually involved bruteforcing the password and is very slow
<llutz_> APoulos: sources.list holds the main distro-repos. just remove the ppa lines
<chk`afk> if the password is long/includes special characters you may never "recover" it
<chk`afk> involves*
<paulus68> chk`afk: that's not a problem I just need a good program to do this ;)
<chk`afk> ;)
<zebe42> I'm trying to get audio working with virtualbox, I'm not sure what host audio driver I am using. Does anyone know how to find this out?
<fidel_> hi - just reading about fedora17 & a multi-seat function. (english src: http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/multi-seat ) - any idea if that will come to ubuntu as well?
<APoulos> llutz_ wouldn't it just rebuild?
<paulus68> chk`afk: do you know such a program?
<Fyodorovna> APoulos, I would some what disagree with the help here but if you nuke the source,list you will remove important repos, but these can be generated here. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<llutz_> APoulos: no it wouldn't (iirc)
<fidel_> according to the article most likely not that fast
<APoulos> Fyodorovna: could you PM me
 * ubuntoo wants users to try mail.com if they want some nice domain names
<Fyodorovna> APoulos, I don't PM, sorry.
<ljsoftnet> how do i use fmtools to play run my fm tuner?
<APoulos> Fyodorovna: then what are your thoughts? I want to hear all courses of action before I select a single one
<missuse> how to change dns server for my broadban
<llutz_> APoulos: what's the problem? remove those lines from sources.list, add ppa either by using add-apt-repository or manually creating files under sources.list.d/
<missuse> why is it so hard to change even the simple thing like that in ubuntu
<zebe42> missuse: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Fyodorovna> APoulos, only that the ppa's have to be in the sources.list.d it is easier to see all together there but can be in the regular list afaik  if put in the regular list just lable a line ppa's witha # at the beginning of that line.
<scar3crow> what's the most secure way to log into my computer remotely?
<zebe42> scar3crow: ssh
<jarco> Fyodorovna: Awesome Link. I booted into my gui now. Thanks mate
<scar3crow> zebe42: ty
<APoulos> llutz_:.... the output of your grep command - I just go through, line after line and search and replace those with nothing using a text editor?
<Fyodorovna> jarco, cool update the OS and look in additional drivers for any missing drivers.
<llutz_> APoulos: yes
<xgpt> hello
<xgpt> is anyone an xmpp/jabber user? I'd like to test something...
<APoulos> Fyodorovna: thank you for your link btw, I'll keep that.
<APoulos> llutz_: now - I must ask you, what is the best way to backup your system?
<Fyodorovna> APoulos, I was just concerned over the removal of the sources.list content and that you had a way of geting it, a good resource .
<APoulos> llutz_: that way I can prevent things from going completely wrong
<APoulos> Fyodorovna: yes, I see your concern as I am still somewhat concerned of doing it myself -
<llutz_> APoulos: there is no _best_ way. i prefer using rsnapshot to backup /home, /etc/ and parts of /var + a list of actually installed packages
<APoulos> llutz_: say I wanted to make my own custom 12.04LTS iso that had everything installed for me that I previously had... what would I use?
<llutz_> APoulos: no idea, you might google for "remaster ubuntu"
<lotuspsychje> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in precise
<APoulos> llutz_: tried that, remastersys practically messed up my system
<APoulos> llutz_: it created a virtual swap of some sort that I couldnt remove
<lotuspsychje> a fresh install would be good idea
<APoulos> lotuspsychje: ive done about 3 of those this week. but I suppose 1 more wouldn't hurt
<llutz_> APoulos: idk what remastersys does, i never had the wish to remaster something. i'm doing simple netinstalls and that's it
<APoulos> APTonCD doesnt work either, doesnt restore the lib files you need.
<APoulos> alright. I have to sort this out.
<APoulos> goodbye until I'm finished
<zebe42> I'm trying to get audio working with virtualbox, I'm not sure what host audio driver I am using. I have the choice of Pulse, ALSA, and OSS. I am running ubuntu 12.04 64bit desktop.Does anyone know how to find this out?
<APoulos> thank you for all the help
<lotuspsychje> !info reconstructor
<ubottu> Package reconstructor does not exist in precise
<paulus68> chk`afk: Do you know a program like this?
<ubuntu> hello i nedd help with kernel panic - not syncing out of memory no killale process error at boot up.
<ubuntu> *need
<jayar> when i know i have a usb drive plugged in, how do i mount it via ssh
<jayar> or how do i find if its even connected
<ubuntuhelp_> jaytar, you cannot mount a drive using ssh
<jayar> yes you can
<linuxfreaker> Hi Guys
<ubuntuhelp_> jaytar: "lsusb" will list usb drives connected to your machine
<llutz_> jayar: "fdisk -l"
<ubuntuhelp_> generally you want to to do something along the lines of "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb"
<ubuntuhelp_> you need to determine where your device is located
<ubuntuhelp_> then mount it
<jayar> yes
<jayar> im just tryin to find out where it is
<linuxfreaker> I am new to UEFI. Any idea how to make dell server to support UEFI boot on Ubuntu v11.4
<ubuntuhelp_> thats easy to determine
<jayar> just trin to know which dev/sd its on
<test> Hi folks.
<mmlevitt> test: hello.
<ubuntuhelp_> sure one second
<ubuntuhelp_> ill provide some instruction
<jayar> test: hello response
<ubuntuhelp_> jaytar, have you tried the command "dmesg"
<kanliot> there will also be a test later
<test> Lol
<jayar> holy crap thats alot of stuff
<test> Whoops, hadn't realised I forgot to set my username :)
<test> I'm running 11.10, and I really want to be able to run an application (in this case social media app) as a "locked" sidebar, so that other windows don't overlap it even if they're maximised. Any ideas? Kind of a Holy Grail for me for the last few months :)
<ubuntuhelp_> jaytar: you need to find out from the output what /dev your device is on
<ubuntuhelp_> jaytar: i promise the information is there
<linuxfreaker> Any idea how to make dell server to support UEFI boot on Ubuntu v11.4
<jayar> scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access Flip Video Camcorder PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<danbeam> hello! does anyone have a good recommendation for video capturing software? I'm desperately in need of a good one...
<llutz_> jayar: "fdisk -l"
<jayar> llutz: doesnt do anything
<test> I'm fairly tech-savvy, happy to get into tweaking fairly deep configuration or compiling stuff...
<danbeam> s/video/screen/
<ubuntu> \exit
<llutz_> jayar: use sudo then
<ubuntuhelp_> llutz: "fdisk -l" will not help him. This only works for mounted drives!
<danbeam> video screen capture specifically for Gnome
<android> hello all
<llutz_> ubuntuhelp_: nonsense
<zebe42> Is asking a question a fourth time bad manners?
<zebe42> forth*
<kanliot> go zebe42
<zebe42> I'm trying to get audio working with virtualbox, I'm not sure what host audio driver I am using. I have the choice of Pulse, ALSA, and OSS. I am running ubuntu 12.04 64bit desktop.Does anyone know how to find this out?
<jayar> only in a row, zebe42
<kanliot> any should work zebe42
<ubuntuhelp_> llutz_: he is trying to mount a usb or pci device. fdisk -l is useless. It is used for mounted drives or filesystems only.
<JohnnyricoMC> and it's fourth, you were right the first time zebe42.
<llutz_> ubuntuhelp_: nonsense
<esak> i install ubuntu 12.04. after conneted to wireless internet. show this message when ubuntu is booting for long time." waiting for network configure"
<llutz_> ubuntuhelp_: you want to read what fdisk is/does before you spread those stupidities
<ubuntuhelp_> I guess you can't teach the ignorant
<ubuntuhelp_> llutz_: "man fdisk" thanks.
<jayar> sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/Flip
<jayar> doesnt work
<kanliot> shouldnt' it be sudo fdisk -l
<Jordan_U> jayar: Do you know if this camera presents itself as a disk drive?
<ubuntuhelp_> jayar: the sdd devices are usually numbered. are you sure its not sdd1 or sdd2?
<jayar> oh sdd1
<ubuntuhelp_> -_- yes
<jayar> still says /media/Flip does not exist
<ubuntuhelp_> go to /mnt
<test> ubuntuhelp_ : Only on mounted disks? You really are a pillock. You should UNMOUNT before using fdisk to avoid file system damage
<llutz_> jayar: sudo mkdir /media/Flip
<ubuntuhelp_> create a directory "Flip" using "mkdir Flip
<esak> i install ubuntu 12.04. after conneted to wireless internet. show this message when ubuntu is booting for long time." waiting for network configure"
<ubuntuhelp_> then mount it there
<jayar> same
<ubuntuhelp_> does lsusb show the device
<jayar> how do i mkdir when its not even mounted..
<Jordan_U> test: Name calling is not needed or wanted here. Please don't do it in the future.
<danbeam> jayar: you're making a directory on your local disk so you can mount it there
<ubuntuhelp_> you create a pseudo folder in either the /media or /mnt directory
<ubuntuhelp_> then you mount it to that folder
<jayar> well dang
<jayar> it worked :)
<ubuntuhelp_> bravo
<jayar> ty
<ubuntuhelp_> glad i could help
<ubuntuhelp_> to unmount, you type "unmount /media/Flip"
<ubuntuhelp_> do this before ejecting
<ubuntuhelp_> etc...
<llutz_> umount
<jayar> werd
<ubuntuhelp_> yes umount
<danbeam> llutz_, ubuntuhelp_ never had to capture your screen in Ubuntu/Gnome?
<ubuntuhelp_> sorry typo
<Jordan_U> !who | ubuntuhelp_
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zebe42> kanliot: well its seems to be working in the virtual win764bit. but I am not hearing any sound.
<zebe42> oksy, trail and error works, pulse audio didn't do it, but ALSA did :P
<kanliot> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<llutz_> danbeam: nope
<danbeam> llutz_: damn
<kanliot> zebe42, trial and error is the offical linux way
<kanliot> its pro
<linuxfreaker> Anyone who can suggest me regarding UEFI
<llutz_> danbeam: if i need to record stuff, i simply use "script"
<danbeam> llutz_: hehe, that works for text
<Jordan_U> !anyone | linuxfreaker
<ubottu> linuxfreaker: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<zebe42> kanliot: true that
<kanliot> linuxfreaker, why would you need to config ubuntu for uefi?
<linuxfreaker> Any idea how to make dell server to support UEFI boot on Ubuntu v11.4
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: Though the first suggestion I would make would be to avoid UEFI if at all possible.
<linuxfreaker> kanliot: Due to the requirement for the boot disk size over 3TB and application
<robertzaccour> when editing in Kdenlive whenever I include a title clip, rendering fails. Any suggestions? BTW I know there's #kdenlive but you try getting a response there, especially at this hour.
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: You can use GPT with BIOS just fine.
<linuxfreaker> Jordan_U: But how about if with UEFI
<kanliot> linuxfreaker, i think you are a bit confused, but i'm not 100% sure
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: You can of course use GPT with UEFI, but why do you want to use UEFI?
<kanliot> yeah why uefi
<kanliot> never a reason to use it
<linuxfreaker> Jordan_U: Due to the requirement for the boot disk size over 3TB and application, I want to use UEFI
<gh> curious, how to clear the privacy database in 12.04? because clicking "clear all" does not clear it? also disabling the logging does not disable the logging... why?
<ubuntuhelp_> linuxfreaker: your question is a bit ambiguous, but this may help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI-howto
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: The requirement of the boot disk size being over 3 TiB can be met without using UEFI. I don't understand what you mean by "and application".
<Sciottus> ciao
<ferni> Jordan_U: well.. that depends, at least this laptops bios can't handle gpt
<Sciottus> !list
<ubottu> Sciottus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Boothk> need help installing skype and vlc through a proxy via apt-get.
<auronandace> Boothk: skype isn't in the repo
<auronandace> !skype | Boothk
<ubottu> Boothk: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<robertzaccour> when editing in Kdenlive whenever I include a title clip, rendering fails. Any suggestions? BTW I know there's #kdenlive but you try getting a response there, especially at this hour.
<Jordan_U> ferni: What makes you think that it can't handle GPT? Booting via BIOS doesn't require the firmware to understand partition tables of any form.
<ferni> Jordan_U: well tried formatting gpt -> did not find any bootable disks
<Jordan_U> ferni: How did you install grub?
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: Thanks for the link. I am little confused..if thats link I need to follow for Dell Poweredge servers to boot ubuntu
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: It says EDK II build environment ...what that is for?
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: Whats the whole concept here about?
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: It seems it covers VM part..
<ferni> Jordan_U: I discovered it when trying out fedora, it defaulted to gpt -> did not work. when i formatted it msdos, it worked. But dont know how fedoras installer installs the grub
<Jordan_U> ferni: There are some buggy (mostly Intel) BIOS's which do for some reason look at the msdos partition table and check that a partition exists with a boot flag. Luckily all GPT labels also have a protective mbr containing an msdos partition table, so you can still mark the protective partition active and the firmware will happily boot from the disk (loading the bootloader from the mbr, as it should).
<zmalex> hi. I have a problem repairing my jetty installation. apt-get remove says it's not installed while apt-get install says it is.
<zmalex> I googled to find a fix but i'm out of luck.
<ubuntuhelp_> linuxfreaker: EDK II is just the environment and version control system that has been developed for EFI users
<ferni> Jordan_U: havent tried with ubuntu, since this created msdos table. this is samsung 5 series with some phoenix bios / uefi
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: Okie fine...so are we going to build custom firmware
<Jordan_U> ferni: Fedora's installer markes a partition active by default when installing with an msdos label, but not when installing via GPT (because technically it's against spec to have an active partition in the protective msdos label). You can still mark a partition active yourself though and solve the problem.
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: and the custom UEFI firmware to be able to support Ubuntu 11.4
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: Correct?
<Boothk> auronandace: Thanks, but i already enabled the canonical source. The problem I'm getting is apt-get spewing "407 Proxy authentication required". Problem is, I did authenticate and i can use the internet just fine otherwise
<gh> anyone?
<auronandace> Boothk: sorry, i have no experience with proxies
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: Please answer, why do you want to use UEFI? (And remember, you do *not* need UEFI to have a 3+ TiB boot disk)
<ubuntuhelp_> linuxfreaker: thats the idea. your firmware can be ported all the way from 11.04 to 12.04
<gh> I'm aware it's because of zeitgeist, but removing that does not solve the problem
<robertzaccour> Whenever I include a title clip in video editing rendering fails. Any suggestions? This is in Kdenlive
<ferni> Jordan_U: oh, well thanks for the info, have play around a bit if i decide to reinstall sometime in future. just though it was a bios, uefi/gpt worked fine
<gh> it seems unity keeps that somewhere?
<ubuntuhelp_> linuxfreaker: build instructions for setting up UEFI are on the website
<linuxfreaker> Jordan_U: Thats what I am required to do...please understand
<Boothk> help needed with apt-get via proxy. authentication failing for some reason.
<linuxfreaker> ubuntuhelp_: Okie I went through the link...
<wookienz> hi, i have two nics. When the second nic omes up it adds a second default route that i dont want. How do i stop this behaviour?
<SunTsu> wookienz: how do you configure it?
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: Since you are using a 3+ TiB disk Ubuntu's installer will use GPT for the disk (and would even on a BIOS based boot). I *think* that if you boot the install CD via UEFI the Ubuntu installer will install grub-efi as well, but that's mostly a guess.
<krababbel> wookienz: When you give an address to a link, it seems to get a route automatically. You can delete it using 'ip route delete'
<linuxfreaker> Jordan_U: So u guess it will work if installed it with UEFI option
<Jordan_U> linuxfreaker: Correct.
<linuxfreaker> Jordan_U: Let me try out and check it today
<SunTsu> krababbel: of course it gets a route, that's how it should be, but it won't get a default route automagically, except you use dhcp or other magic stuff
<robertzaccour> Whenever I include a title clip in video editing rendering fails. Any suggestions? This is in Kdenlive
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<robertzaccour> Whenever I include a title clip in video editing rendering fails. Any suggestions? This is in Kdenlive
<robertzaccour> Whenever I include a title clip in video editing rendering fails. Any suggestions? This is in Kdenlive
<SunTsu> robertzaccour: be patient. Asking the same thing twice a minute apart will help you nothing - except if your goal is to annoy people
<robertzaccour> SunTsu: I'm waiting a few minutes apart after several people have entered the channel, and I figured surely out of hundreds of people there's kdenlive users that are using 12.04. ya dig?
<SunTsu> robertzaccour: well, believe me or not, it's up to you, you just made me be even more annoyed, congrats.
<Naeblis> I'm looking for a alarm/notification software, for scheduling my daily time table. Any good recs?
<robertzaccour> SunTsu: There is an ignore feature. If you would rather complain about users needing help than feel free to use it. This is a help channel BTW
<krababbel> SunTsu: Ah, default route.
<SunTsu> robertzaccour: well, if you beg to be on it: so be it
<llutz_> robertzaccour: did you ask in #kdenlive ?
<robertzaccour> llutz_: of course, and its hard to get a response there at any time of day, especially at this hour.
<robertzaccour> SunTsu: Like I said, if you'd rather complain when a user asks for help then it doesn't affect me if I'm on your ignore list. It actually may hurt you if you need my help in the future so think about that.
<vexaxv> hey guys, quick question what exactly does the command "sudo apt-get update" do? how come when i use this i get updates sometimes
<sburjan> vexaxv: this shecks if there are updates for your system. if there, you get the update window
<llutz_> vexaxv: it updates package information for available packages
<SunTsu> vexaxv: it updates your package lists - i.e. queries your package repositories for them and they tell you what they have in stock
<vexaxv> so how come when i get updates say i get 50 updates..i run it and sometimes ill get 51 instead
<vexaxv> or 52
<vexaxv> its almosst like i should be running that command before i update
<richtroye> I get the idea that in the world of debs there's a two-step procedure for making your system current:  (1) update and then (2) upgrade
<SunTsu> vexaxv: yes, of course. You need to do that before using apt-get upgrade - or use some graphical package manager to do that for you
<isnnnn> vexaxv: you need to run update before upgrade
<vexaxv> so that command updates the lists so i get the right upgrades?
<SunTsu> vexaxv: exactly
<richtroye> SunTsu Which step is the one that does the large downloads if necessary?
<vexaxv> okay thanks guys
<vexaxv> one more thing
<vexaxv> anyone in here play second life? lol
<richtroye> i haven't figured out what to do with my first life yet
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> play second life and find out :P
<SunTsu> vexaxv: this is a support channel. To talk about anything else, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<richtroye> I'd rather code thanks
<vexaxv> same i enjoy programming and k suntsu
<vexaxv> cya guys thanks for the help
<richtroye> SunTsu Which of the steps {update, upgrade} is the step that does the large download, if required?
<ndee> I have the output of "pidstat -r" and I want to calculate the average process size. Is it possible with a command to trim all the spaces, so that in max, there is one space as a delimiter?
<SunTsu> richtroye: packages are downloaded when doing apt-get upgrade
<richtroye> thanks
<SunTsu> ndee: you don't need to, just tell awk to use multiple (white)spaces as field separators
<ndee> SunTsu, ah, I used "cut", gonna take a look at awk
<SunTsu> ndee: awk can sum up on it's own, so awk is what you want anyway - or perl ;)
<ndee> SunTsu, oh, perl is a beast :D
<u19809> hi all, I use pan under kubuntu.  pan uses gnome keyring manager but when I ener my password it requests a password to access the keyring but the one I provide (which is the one used by kwalletmanager) does not seem to work ?
<gaelfx> test
<Joyland12> test
<Joyland12> Hi all
<zh> Hi
<gaelfx> hi
<Joyland12> This is the first time I am joining an IRC
<psypher246> hello all, is there anyone here with some openvpn ssl cert generation experience? I am a bt stuck on something silly that used to work fine before 12.04 and all howtos say the same thing
<SunTsu> psypher246: Please, ask what you want to know, straight to the point and with as many details possible
<psypher246> cool,  I am having some trouble trying to run build-ca and keep getting error: http://pastebin.com/kn4kVBZX re openssl.cnf not being found etc. I have tired several howto's online and fixes for this error and none work
<psypher246> the one fix is to run source vars as per ubuntu howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<psypher246> other fix is to run sudo su firts then . ./vars
<Fudge> hi,  dont seem to be able to find where 'connect to server' can remember the session to add to bookmarks without editting .gtk-bookmarks
<SunTsu> psypher246: well, I use tinyca or build certs using openssl directly
<psypher246> SunTsu: :)
<psypher246> SunTsu: thank you I will most definietly check that out
<gaelfx> Fudge: what "connect to server" are you talking about?
<Fudge> gaelfx  from nautilus, connect to server int he file menu where you can select a hostname ssh etc, gnome2 had an option to save the server info and give it a lable which would then be available from the bookmarks menu in nautilus
<esak> ubuntu write message " waiting for network configuration" for long time when booting :( .
<gaelfx> Fudge: can't you just use ctl+D once you connect?
<SunTsu> esak: it's looking for dhcp. If you don't ned that: turn it off
<Fudge> gaelfx  what does that do
<gaelfx> Fudge: creates a bookmark
<esak> suntsu how turn off it ?
<gaelfx> Fudge: or there's the Bookmarks menu right around the File menu
<SunTsu> esak: depends on how you configured it. Normally you ned to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Fudge> gaelfx  thats very helpful thank you
<Fudge> :)
 * nyuszika7h waves
<gaelfx> Fudge: no problem
<polishguy94> Hello! I've been using 12.04 for two weeks, sound has been working fine but yesterday my soundcard (CA0106) stopped working: it is detected, everything looks fine but It behaves like it was muted (but it isn't!)
<esak> suntsu . i open interface white gedit. so how turn off it ?
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: what does alsamixer reveal?
<SunTsu> esak: how do you configure your network?
<esak> suntsu im beaginer. i want solve problem. what do now ?
<polishguy94> ThinkT510 - nothing's muted there
<SunTsu> esak: well, answering my question qould be a good start. How do you configure the network you use?
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: ah, so no MM?
<Partyschaum> bls
<you_> aj
<polishguy94> ThinkT510: no MM
 * nikolja Dobar dan
<NoFact> dobar den
<polishguy94> I have two soundcards, though, maybe the unused one was switched to default, how to check that?
<NoFact> s
<esak> suntsu i now used ethernet cable. but wireless isnot in network manager list
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: might be f6 in alsamixer
<SunTsu> esak: OK, you use network manager, that's what I wanted to know
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: should say in the top right of alsamixer
<fidel_> hi - is there another method then using 'last' to check the last login attempt of each defined user on an ubuntu-box?
<polishguy94> That's weird
<polishguy94> Now i realised that when I turn on alsamixer the tray icon says muted
<SunTsu> esak: I'd use "auto lo" in network/interfaces, nothing more
<ferni> polishguy94: hmm, what if you open the sound settings and toggle output volume off and on again. I've had couple of times situation similar that everytings seems to be fine but no sound and that solved the ting
<ChesterX> hey guys, after i installed ibus to tipe chinese all my deadkey (^,´,`, etc...) got killed. is there a way of keeping ibus active and still enable them?
<esak> suntsu i use it too. i pase content of interface file here.....auto lo
<esak> iface lo inet loopback
<esak> auto dsl-provider
<esak> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<esak> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<esak> provider dsl-provider
<FloodBot1> esak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> !paste | esak
<ubottu> esak: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<esak> auto wlan0
<polishguy94> ferni: doesn't work
<polishguy94> I unmuted the tray icon but still broken
<polishguy94> Is there a way to easily reinstall the sound drivers?
<DracoZA> Question regarding printing, the tab "server settings" has been removed from 12.04 so where do I enable publishing of printers ?
<esak> suntsu see content of interface file here .  http://paste.ubuntu.com/964227/
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: sound drivers are in the kernel, it seems more of a config issue than a driver issue
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: try reinstalling pulse
<polishguy94> ThinkT510: apt doesn't find it
<polishguy94> Did you mean PulseAudio?
<ThinkT510> yes
<SunTsu> esak: there's a auto wlan0, too, that prolly is what takes time
<polishguy94> Do i need to restart the system before installing again or not necessarily
<ThinkT510> polishguy94: not sure sorry
<SunTsu> esak: and why do you use ppp dialin there? You could do that with networkmanager, too
<pungi-man> does anyone know a good site or pdf file to learn python??
<ThinkT510> pungi-man: #python
<esak> suntsu . what shud do now ?? plz help me
<pungi-man> thanks for the channel but I want to learn python from scratch?? I am familiar with programming!
<DracoZA> Can anyone tell me if there has been a specific change to printer sharing in 12.04, everything was working without much config in 11.x and now nothing works, I cant see or connect to a shared printer
<ThinkT510> pungi-man: the guys in #python can give great advice on how to accomplish that
<SunTsu> esak: it does not seem to be dhcp, pppoe setup probably takes some time, and there's no way to speed it up
<psypher246> pungi-man: udacity.com
<steveccc> has anyone noticed lots of 550 errors over the last 24 hours - I am having problems sending mails from my google apps account
<pungi-man> thanks psypher246 !!
<psypher246> learn to program a search engine from scratch
<psypher246> in python
<psypher246> and other advance prograaming courses, all free
<psypher246> it is awesome@!
<pungi-man> its really a good site psypher246 !
<psypher246> it's amazing, i finished that 3 weeks ago, doing web app dev now
<esak> suntsu no way !! so bad.
<ludkiller> ya ++ to psypher246
<nyuszika7h> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<psypher246> realy realy realy good, i can't stress it enouhg, if u want to learn to code, doit, just a few weeks at your own pace,
<DracoZA> I dont know why I bother with Linux in an office environment just creates more work for myself
<SunTsu> esak: I'd only use "auto lo" and do the rest using networkmanager
<psypher246> pungi-man: start it now, you can cath the last 2 weeks up quick
<acicula> DracoZA: best to discuss that in -offtopic unless you have a particular support question
<nyuszika7h> Is #ubuntu+1 invite-only because there is no newer release than 12.04?
<pungi-man> yeah I have already started it
<DracoZA> acicula ive asked a question twice but no response
<esak> suntsu my dhcp is on or off ?
<pomeisl> hali
<richtroye> I have a question.  I just found that on my ubuntu 12.4 with mplayer and smplayer installed, a video plays as a small image which on another machine (fedora 12) is resized to fit the whole window.  Mplayer used there too.
<SunTsu> esak: it's off, there's no dhcp in your interfaces file
<esak> suntsu after i connected wireless internet  it happen.
<richtroye> Even when I type 'f' during mplayer play to go fullscreen, and it does go fullscreen, the image is still small and centered in that full screen.
<acicula> DracoZA: i doubt anyone here can tell you of a specific change to the printer subsystem
<richtroye> Video in question is captured from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEpFnyDBj8w
<esak>  suntsu before connected wireless internet is was normaly
<richtroye> Do you have any suggestions on what I can do to get the 12.4 mplayer to go large-image in this situation?
<pungi-man> psypher246, thanks again!!
<acicula> DracoZA: except that im sure it still uses cups
<psypher246> pungi-man: pleasure
<ajay__> gaa
<ludkiller> psypher246 , any website like this one to learn Objective C and Assembly ?
<ludkiller> theres one more website like coursera.org where i learn Cryptography
<acicula> richtroye: you can change the video driver output of mplayer, or tell it to stretch the video. youll have to look in the man page on how to do that though
<richtroye> acicula I know about the -aspect option but I haven't tried it.
<polishguy94> I've reinstalled pulseaudio - there's still no sound and sound icon disappeared from my top bar
<richtroye> trying that now
<psypher246> well not sure but check this: http://www.hardocp.com/news/2012/05/02/harvard_mit_announce_free_online_classes/
<richtroye> No difference
<DracoZA> acicula certainly there would have been notice of an increase in questions/problems relating to printing, I have done a clean installation and a simple task such as sharing a printer doesnt work, the "server settings" tab under printer properties has vanished but when you go to the printer properties to try and enable publishing you get the message to go to "server settings" to enable publishing
<DracoZA> which is no longer there!
<ludkiller> thanks i will get updated regularly about that ...... thanks again psypher246
<polishguy94> fucking linux, nothing can just work, there must always something get broken without doing anything. PIECE OF SHIT
<acicula> DracoZA: hmm thats clearly not right
<DracoZA> acicula thats what I thought
<ajay__> hey all
<ajay__> i just found a cool video
<ajay__> just check this out
<ajay__> Cool Futuristic Desktop by necopost
<ajay__> on youtube
<ikonia> ajay__: please don'tpost in here
<FloodBot1> ajay__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ajay__> ok
<ikonia> ajay__: this is a support channel, we are not interested in videos
<ajay__> i need to know how to install this
<ajay__> sure. i know
<DracoZA> and the worst is I now have the staff in the office giving me crap because they cant print and of course linux gets blamed, it's already an uphill battle trying to implement linux in a MS environment and then to have printing issues...anyway im sure my ramblings are falling on deaf ears.
<ajay__> could anyone tell whats the error in the program. the author is not available
<ikonia> ajay__: error in what program ?
<ajay__> please follow the link
<ajay__> its on necopost [dot] com
<ikonia> ajay__: I don't want to watch a video
<ikonia> ajay__: just tell me the problem you want resolved
<fg> Hi
<ajay__> ok
<ajay__> its based on conky
<ikonia> ajay__: what's the problem you want resolved
<ajay__> the configuration file has an error
<ikonia> ajay__: what is the application called
<ThinkT510> ikonia: like blood out of a stone...
<ajay__> the name is conky-Tronn.. it is a  Tron like theme
<ajay__> its on necopost [dot] com
<fidel_> ajay__: ever considered asking in #conky?
<ajay__> i tried
<ajay__> as I'm so excited and want it now
<fidel_> as it should somehow be morte conky related then ubuntu? just my feeling
<ajay__> mm
<ajay__> I gave up for a while and came here
<richtroye> acicula I found the issue.  I had a second separate mplayer process running.  When I got rid of that, the video I was concerned about full-screened just fine.  Interesting behavior, an mplayer bug evidently.
<ikonia> ajay__: conky-tron is just image files for conky
<ikonia> it's just a normal conky install
<ajay__> I installed conky
<fidel_> its always a good idea to ask in the matching place - you wouldnt ask a bmw-seller for a benz either. anyway - good luck
<acicula> richtroye: one mplayer just hogging the video out. you can set it to null explicitly
<ajay__> and when I try to change the configuration to this file
<ajay__> That he have posted in the website
<Lazik> ajay__: wa this interface looks good
<ajay__> yup!
<ikonia> ajay__: if you are using someone elses config, you need to talk to that person about his config file
<ajay__> that program goes into an infinite loop or something
<fidel_> or troubleshooting that config using comments etc
<ajay__> ok..
<fidel_> anyway -> give #conky a try in addition to here ;)
<ajay__> I thought you guys may have tried something like this
<Fira> plop
<anatole> plop
<ikonia> Fira: anatole ?
<MarKsaitis> how do u all find 12.04 LTS so far?
<MarKsaitis> :)
<ajay__> i never tried unity
<ThinkT510> MarKsaitis: suprisingly good, need any help?
<ajay__> its not because i hate it using..
<richtroye> MarKsaitis I'm hating it less and less !!
<ajay__> try cinnamon
<Fira> no
<MarKsaitis> ThinkT510, I guess not, I have installed it 2 weeks ago and kept upgrading, I just guess that I am all up to date
<ajay__> best gnome 2 like gnome 3 interfaec
<anatole> fnfjfjfj
<richtroye> I got my twelve virtual workspaces by hacking a bit, arranged in a 3 x 4 grid in the workspace switcher, and I found how to set focus follows mouse, MarKsaitis -- those are always my two first hurdles.
<fidel_> !ot > anatole
<ubottu> anatole, please see my private message
<MarKsaitis> ;]
<richtroye> It's so nice to think that in five years this system will still be supported !!!
<fg> What differences between Integrated graphics and embedded graphics?
<ludkiller> which program
<somethinginteres> How do I install applications to my SSD? I have a 60GB SSD as my / partition but apps don't seem to install to the SSD? How can I make most of my apps install to the SSD?
<ikonia> somethinginteres: apps will go where the package tells them to
<alankila> somethinginteres: well where do the applications install if not on /?
<zzz_> ?
<zzz_> help
<DJones> !ask | zzz_
<ubottu> zzz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somethinginteres> alankila: I guess it has to be installing on there... just not seeing any speed increases. Odd.
<ThinkT510> zzz_: absolutely
<ThinkT510> zzz_: explain
<mrsuchyPL> <somethinginteres> ssd is your main disk ? I mean / ??
<zzz_> ??
<mrsuchyPL> zzz_ ?
<zzz_> exit
<somethinginteres> mrsuchyPL: SSD is my main disk. It's my / partition.
<zzz_> quit
<Imrac> how do I add multiple ipv6 addresses to a single interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<somethinginteres> mrsuchyPL: booting is very quick. App loading, not really
<Myrtti> somethinginteres: what other partitions do you have then?
<somethinginteres> Myrtti: only /home
<fg> My graphic card is Radeon HD 4200. In thes page: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx what item should i select? Desktop graphics, embedded graphics or Integrated motherboard graphics?
<Myrtti> somethinginteres: and only one harddrive, the SSD?
<somethinginteres> Myrtti: nah, different drive for /home
<mrsuchyPL> somethinginteres I dont understand you. App dont install where you set or what ?and what is mean "App loading, not really" ?? :)
<mrsuchyPL> tak you're time and write a problem
<mrsuchyPL> take*
<ThinkT510> mrsuchyPL: he means booting is quick but loading apps isn't
<somethinginteres> mrsuchyPL: sorry, I mean that applications install but I am not noticing a fast loading speed from them I'd expect for an SSD
<LgL> fg: try this one  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<mrsuchyPL> I see
<alkisg> 32 bit is still the recommented download? I thought in UDS it was decided to switch to 64 bit as the recommented one, does someone have any links to why the opposite was decided?
<krababbel> somethinginteres: usually apps will load config from your home directory
<somethinginteres> krababbel: Ah.. that might be it.
<krababbel> somethinginteres: you probably could point ~/.config for instance to a partition on your SSD
<airtonix> somethinginteres: really depends what it is...
<krababbel> I'd guess
<airtonix> somethinginteres: mozilla programs like to keep an sqlite database in your home folder
<fg> LgL: Thanks. which item did you select?
<Myrtti> alkisg: usage surveys revealed that a bigger percentage of users were on 32-bit than was expected
<somethinginteres> airtonix: a good e.g. would be VMWare where SSD speed would be nice. I note it does have a .vmware folder in /home
<alkisg> Thank you Myrtti, I also found a ML thread here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035054.html
<alankila> Myrtti: you mean, incapable of using 64-bit OS?
<airtonix> somethinginteres: not familiar with vmware
<somethinginteres> airtonix: np
<richtroye> I am having much trouble capturing the resize arrows, both corner and side, on a typical window in Ubuntu 12.4.  I'm running it under VMware Workstation 8, but I've never had such trouble with other OSes I run that way.
<LgL> hd radeon 4xxx... but its same for all radeon
<LgL> fg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LgL> check that out and folow it
<LgL> :D
<krababbel> somethinginteres: what do you mean? I guess putting the vm disk on the ssd would help.
<richtroye> Is there a way to increase the border width by a pixel or two, maybe, so I can get a better purchase on those resizing arrows?
<aviksil> I'm having issues with system tray icons in precise. many applications (e.g. xchat) does not show the system tray icon
<krababbel> somethinginteres: but you can specifiy the folder for the disk files
<airtonix> richtroye: hold alt, middle click then drag
<aviksil> this was not the case for oneiric though
<airtonix> richtroye: note: no need to aim for edges or corners
<bubuz> hi guys question. box A cant get through firewall to internet, but can get to box B which can get out to the internet. I need to be able to update and install things on box A. How would I go about an SSH tunnel allowing this?
<somethinginteres> krababbel: I might try that actually, thanks.
<richtroye> airtonix Thanks, and I've just now found that smashing Alt-F8 helps too
<Myrtti> alankila: I can't remember the details, sorry :-|
<SunTsu> bubuz: use ssh's socks proxy
<airtonix> richtroye: unfortunately gnomes resize and drag keyboard only shortcuts fail in comparison to kde
<richtroye> All the same, those resizing arrows are flaky in the extreme and should be made unflaky either by removing them or fixing them
<airtonix> bubuz: if you want a gui interface to managing ssh tunnels , try gstm
<SunTsu> bubuz: -D
<airtonix> richtroye: that's a problem on every single operating system i've come across though
<bubuz> airtonix, not bothered about that, would rather CLI
<airtonix> richtroye: at least linux has lazy grab to  resize and drag with
<bubuz> SunTsu, please elaborate
<richtroye> airtonix I don't know what middle-click is on my laptop, and the couple of things I tried with Alt didn't work
<airtonix> richtroye: you can change it to right click instead of middle click with dconf-editor or gsettings
<richtroye> airtonix Is that Alt-F8 thing called "lazy grab"?  Sounds apt
<alankila> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035088.html appears to say that 25 % of machines would fall out
<alankila> I can not actually believe this is true, but I haven't read the mail yet
<richtroye> I guess I'll just remember Alt-F8 for my own personal use
<airtonix> richtroye: no the holding alt, then clicking to drag or resize in any of the general quarters of a window is what i refer to as 'lazy resize/drag'
<richtroye> airtonix Oh okay.
<SunTsu> bubuz: openssh has a socks proxy facility built in. Use -d <port>, put that  into /etc/apt/apt.conf and there you go
<airtonix> richtroye: i don't think there is five minutes that pass each day where i'm not using those shortcuts
<fg> LgL: Thanks. A useful page:). but i want to understand what type my graphic card is?
<SunTsu> er -D it is, not -d
<richtroye> Oh by the way, I'm an xchat developer, and I have a patch I'd like to test on 12.4.  Can someone point me to a cookbook on how to get and build a ubuntu source package, so that I can know and perhaps install the build prerequisites for xchat?
<alankila> richtroye: apt-get build-dep xchat should get you started
<richtroye> thansk AlanBell
<alankila> the debian packages are typically build by some invocation like "fakeroot debian/rules binary-arch" at the package root
<krababbel> Any solution to problems in gnome terminal with irssi?
<ThinkT510> !source | richtroye
<ubottu> richtroye: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<richtroye> alankila  Wow, that's pretty nifty!
<alankila> oh yes, apt-get source xchat downloads and patches the source, too. I somehow forgot to mention that.
<Imrac> how do I add multiple ipv6 addresses to a single interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<krababbel> Imrac: tried adding address lines?
<Imrac> krababbel yes, first thing I tried
<krababbel> Imrac: You can do 'ip addr add' command
<dubey> hello
<Imrac> krababbel That works fine, but doesn't survive reboot. I tried 'up' and 'post-up' with ip addr and ifconfig add and it still wont re-add the ip addresses
<Guest67068> Good ornig for all.
<dubey> i have installed ubuntu 12.04 and trying to connect to my old server. It is now allowing me to login
<krababbel> Imrac: it doesn't survive probably, yes. Sorry, no idea how to tell Ubuntu to do that. Probably a script thing?
<Guest67068> I update my ubuntu 12.04 now, and the system not working in 3D mode after update, anyone have this problem?
<bubuz> SunTsu, there is no /etc/apt/apt.conf file
<Imrac> krababbel, yeah I suppose, just was hopeing for a more elegant solution
<ghosthand> hello
<dubey> any hind
<dubey> hint
<Lazik> "It is now allowing me to login" - so what's your problem?
<dubey> Lazik: sorry, not allowing me to login
<dubey> giving Permission Denied error. I am using .pem file to login
<krababbel> Imrac: looks like aliases are also a method. Ubuntu seems to generally only support using network manager also.   http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/create-virtual-network-adapters-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<bubuz> hi guys question. box A cant get through firewall to internet, but can get to box B which can get out to the internet. I need to be able to update and install things on box A. How would I go about an SSH tunnel allowing this?
<DropsOfSerenity> nvidia's new driver has XrandR support!!! :O This is the best thing to happen for nvidia linux driver in years, i'm so happy.
<DropsOfSerenity> woops thought i was in offtopic sorry.
<polishguy94> Please have a look on my ubuntu log: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=34f9d5e5dcf331463d46a82235978064f81af8ba
<sveinse> I'm running Natty and all of the sudden my wlan (iwlagn) does not support ad-hoc mode. iwconfig reports "operation not supported". This worked a few weeks ago...
<bubuz> noone know the answer to my question?
<savr> hi
<savr> my dns isn't working with VPN
<ikanobori> savr: Be sure to have the VPN push DNS options to clients over DHCP.
<ikanobori> Like with dnsmasq or such.
<savr> ikanobori, is that a server setting?
<ikanobori> That is on the server side, yes.
<bubuz> hi guys question. box A cant get through firewall to internet, but can get to box B which can get out to the internet. I need to be able to update and install things on box A. How would I go about an SSH tunnel allowing this?
<savr> I'm using pptpd
<SunTsu> bubuz: I already told you, nearly an hour ago
<NikP> Hi
<NikP> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is the best Ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> bubuz: if you run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf     is it ok?
<esak> nikp is not
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | bubuz shows how to make an SSH tunnel
<ubottu> bubuz shows how to make an SSH tunnel: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bubuz> SunTsu, you didn't tell me you told me "ssh -D" and wouldnt explain further. sorry for cleaqrly being a fucking noob but thats not a full explanation in my book
<NikP> I'm in school, even there it will use it
<NikP> esak: Why?
<esak> i have big problem nikp
<fg> LgL: ?
<SunTsu> !language | bubuz
<ubottu> bubuz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bubuz> ActionParsnip, no.
<bubuz> np, apologies.
<NikP> esak: which?
<esak> canu help to solve problem nikp
<esak> i connected to  wireless internet. then alwayes i want enter to ubuntu show this message for long time" waiting for network configure" nikp
<NikP> esak: I have a query with you
<SunTsu> bubuz: I told you to use -D <port>, which creates a socks proxy, which you can put into apt.conf. Which part don't you get? Try to read ssh's manpage, read apt.conf's manpage, expedially the proxy part, try that and ask specifically if you run into problems
<NikP> esak: Are you running Ubuntu on al Live CD?
<SunTsu> especially even
<esak> no  nikp. i install it
<fidel_> esak: i had that issue as well - unfortunatly i dont remember in detail how i solved it - but i started googling for the 60sec error message and ended up echoing out a line in a config file
<bubuz> SunTsu, there is no /etc/apt/apt.conf
<bubuz> for a start.
<SunTsu> bubuz: then create one. There is none by default, if you create one apt will honor it
<esak> fidel_ can u help more
<ActionParsnip> bubuz: you can make it, and it will be used
<fidel_> esak: like re-googling for you? nop
<LgL> fg: yes im here
<fidel_> esak: if noone inhere answers - consider feeding your search-engine with the exact wait-message you see while booting
<fidel_> esak: this will lead you to several forum posts handling that topic
<esak> yes. plz. i search very . but cant solve this problem
<slimcharles> can anyone help me with my proftpd server?
<fg> LgL: I want to understand what type my graphic card is?
<esak> fidel_
<slimcharles> it always goes into passive mode after login, and then diconnnects
<ptrkmj> isn't there /var/log/messages file in ubuntu?
<fidel_> ptrkmj: i dont have it either here on 12.04
<ptrkmj> cause i need to check it's contents but the file doesn't exist
<ptrkmj> this should be some kind of system log
<fidel_> syslog?
<ptrkmj> maybe
<ActionParsnip> fidel_: try:  dmesg | less
<fidel_> ptrkmj: ActionParsnip means you with that ;)
<LgL> fg: Mobility radeon HD 4xxx series
<LgL> for notebook
<esak> fidel_ i search and do several way. but have problem yet. can u help me
<ptrkmj> ActionParsnip: no, dmesg lists kernel buffer not syslog
<fg> LgL: Desktop Graphic?
<fidel_> esak: i told you everything i am able to tell you without doing a search again myself
<fidel_> so no - i am not willing to search for you at that point
<SunTsu> esak: http://lmgtfy.com/ has a comprehensive guid on your topic
<ThinkT510> SunTsu: please don't use that
<LgL> fg: the driver is a bundle of alot of drivers.
<Imrac> well if anyone was interested, found this work around to multiple ipv6 per interface http://goo.gl/C9qR5
<SunTsu> ThinkT510: why?
<ThinkT510> SunTsu: it is rude
<LgL> do you have a laptop or a desktop?
<bubuz> SunTsu, ssh -fCND localhost:1080 user@remoteboxthathasaccesstointernet
<bubuz> then I set my firefox to use proxy localhost 1080 to connect
<bubuz> but i still cant get any pages.. ?
<fg> LgL: Thanks alot for your help:)
<SunTsu> ThinkT510: so is urging others to search stuff because "you" don't want to
<bubuz> any ideas?
<SunTsu> bubuz: Did you try using an IP address? Maybe your dns server does not resolve everything
<esak> suntsu http://lmgtfy.com/?q=waiting+for+network+configuration
<SunTsu> bubuz: and: what kind of proxy did you setup in firefox?
<ThinkT510> esak: don't do that
<esak> fidel_ i searching this http://lmgtfy.com/?q=waiting+for+network+configuration
<LgL> fg: no problem
<bubuz> SunTsu, tried IP, no go. Manual proxy config -> HTTP proxy and us this roxy for all protocols checked
<esak> thinkt510 do u know my problem ?
<ThinkT510> esak: no, but lmgtfy.com shouldn't be used here
<SunTsu> bubuz: it's no http proxy. It's a socks proxy, I wrote that multiple times already
<fg> LgL: :)
<esak> ok thinkt510
<bubuz> ok well socks proxy is set to localhost and same port to
<bubuz> SOCKS 5
<SunTsu> bubuz: did you configure both proxy types?
<sarthor>  Any one configure shorewall and LSM on Ubuntu-server, I have Ubuntu-server 12.04 installed. but do not know how to configure, Shorewall channel says "there is no .deb pkg, and you can Guess why there is only rpm " Any help please.
<bubuz> SunTsu, ah ha - i had to clear all other options other than socks5
<bubuz> working now
<szal> sarthor: learn iptables
<fidel_> sarthor: shorewall is in the 12.04 repos
<bubuz> so in apt.cfg - what would I need to put in there to tell it to use the proxy?
<fidel_> so i dont see why you would need to dl it from a project page in the first place
<SunTsu> bubuz: well, of course, else you end up trying to use the wrong proxy type, which won't work
<sarthor> fidel_, shorewll installed. but problem with LSM installation
<fidel_> k
<sarthor> fidel_, there is no .dep pakge.
<bubuz> thank you SunTsu and thanks for your patience
<szal> what is LSM?
<sarthor> szal, http://lsm.foobar.fi/
<t0rx__> L3top,  still not having any luck with that PPA, do you think I need a more customized xorg.conf than what X -configure puts out?
<bubuz> SunTsu, how would I set apt.cfg to point to proxy then?
<MonkeyDust> or Linu Security Modules?
<MonkeyDust> x
<MonkeyDust> ah
<t0rx__> L3top, I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel from the ubuntu-x-swat PPA, did an X -configure, replaced "vesa" with "intel" but still get an X crash with "no screens"
<fidel_> sarthor: so your issue is that shorewall itself is available via apt - but the LinkStatusMonitor not. checked if that additional thing has maybe a ppa somewhere?
<SunTsu> bubuz: just read about that, you need to use tsocks: tsocks apt-get update for example. apt doesn't know how to handle socks on it's own
<fidel_> or considered (never used that function) to transform the .rpm to a .deb? which should be possible in theory
<sarthor> fidel_, one can not install lsm via that comand. I asked in shorewall chan too
<bubuz> ok thx
<bubuz> grrr but I cant apt-get isntall tsocks
<bubuz> lol
<fidel_> ok i give up ;)
<sarthor>  but John Cena never given up.
<SunTsu> bubuz: ob course not. Just download it manually and scp it there
<t0rx__> Can anyone help me get my GMA3600 card into 3D mode?  / Using a better driver than vesa?
<bubuz> yeah thats what am doing, thx SunTsu
<bubuz> :)
<SunTsu> bubuz: apt-get --print-uris install socks5
<SunTsu> er tsocks is what I mean
<hoehle> hallo
<SunTsu> !de | hoehle
<ubottu> hoehle: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<shape> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu and Windows Xp wouldn't load from Grub. I ran Boot-Repair after installing it from the Live CD and now I can't see my windows partition at all and it doesn't appear in Grub.
<KM0201> shape: you don't see your windows partition at all?
<shape> KM0201, correct, using the window manager, however I can see it in fdisk
<t0rx__> GMA3600 driver help anyone?
<qEssence> anyone knows the internal name of gnome-shell? im tryng to call it from .xsession archive.
<KM0201> shape: open a terminal and sudo update-grub2   and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> shape: if you run:  sudo update-grub   does it show the XP OS?
<martin__> since yesterday i have a problem with xfce4-power-manager in precise. it runs but doesn't seem to answer to dbus messages. i can't change the power settings and the panel battery applet doesn't start
<shape> KM0201 ok I will do that, I'll be back ActionParsnip thanks as well!
<shape> KM0201, it doesn't
<KM0201> hmm
<MonkeyDust> !find gnome-shell| qEssence
<ubottu> qEssence is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !find gnome-shell | qEssence
<ubottu> qEssence: Found: gnome-shell, gnome-shell-common, gnome-shell-dbg, gnome-shell-timer
<shape> ActionParsnip, it doesn't appear there, just  linux image and initrd
<shape> and memtest
<qEssence> Well MonkeyDustm , thanks, but that does not answer my question :)
<qEssence> I need the internal name of the session, i.e: gnome-fallback
<qEssence> But the gnome-shell one :)
<jrib> qEssence: why don't you check what the session file for gnome-shell does?
<rawiramdhan> I have a problem with parted, someone experience with that?
<qEssence> jrib: I think i dont know how to do that, im sorry.
<jrib> qEssence: most (all default?) X session files live in /usr/share/xsessions/
<hellknight> how does Ubuntu work on the AMD Zacate series processors/APU
<qEssence> thanks jrib
<jrib> rawiramdhan: you should be more specific
<rawiramdhan> @jrib, i'm trying to use clonezilla
<rawiramdhan> during pxe boot it looks for my partition table
<rawiramdhan> but it says : could not stat device /dev/sda
<shape> Anyone?
<jrib> !helpme | shape
<ubottu> shape: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dominik> Hi everyone. I've got some audio trouble. I have broken Jack3.5 port on my laptop. It's works fine, but it cannot recognize if is jack plugged in or out but it sometimes getting signal if i move a cable. I solved problem by disabling Auto-Mute on alsamixer and i made keybord schortcuts. Now after upgrade to new kernel and entire system (11.10 -> 12.04) Auto-mute option nothing changes. It's disabled but it works. Have someone any idea?
<jrib> shape: can you actually see your windows partition in gparted?
<imetallica> any issues when updating from 11.10 to 12.04?
<jrib> !notes | imetallica
<ubottu> imetallica: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<hellknight> imetallica, no problems
<Lipu> I am here just to inform some solution about the dhcp client
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have nautilus-clamscan installed , but i don't have the scan for virus menu in nautilus context menu , can anybody help ?
<MonkeyDust> Lipu  it helps if you started with a question
<imetallica> jrib, hellknight: thanks
<shape> jrib, yes and it's with an exclamation mark and it says unknown
<jrib> shape: can you mount it?
<shape> jrib, no, it only has "unmount" and it's greyed out
<jrib> shape: what happens when you try to mount it?
<shape> jrib, I don't have that option.
<Lipu> I was facing some problem few days ago and come here to know the solution but after that I found the problem and the got the solution by own, that was about the the dhcp client cannot getting DNS information automatically
<jrib> shape: use a terminal
<shape> jrib, okay this might take me some time because I don't know how to do that
<ThinkT510> !yay | Lipu
<ubottu> Lipu: Glad you made it! :-)
<jrib> shape: pastebin output of « sudo fdisk -l »
<shape> jrib, okay
<Daghdha> Hi, i use unity 2d. Is there any way i can move apps from workspace to workspace with the mouse instead of keyboard shortcuts?
<Daghdha> Perhaps even a small workspace preview for in the top bar, like there was in the bottom of the old gnome desktop
<KM0201> Daghdha: right click the window and choose the workspace you want it on
<Daghdha> sigh
<Daghdha> I aske dit few days back too, forgot already
<KM0201> did i misunderstand what you're asking?
<shape> jrib, http://pastebin.com/jDhPwVc2
<Daghdha> No KM
<KM0201> oh
<jrib> shape: pastebin output of « mount »
<Daghdha> It just doesn't work when the app is maximized. Thanks,
<Lipu> the problem with the configuration "request" of the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpclient.conf
<shape> jrib, okay, it might take me a bit because I have to look up how to mount from terminal
<Daghdha> I'd still perform oldschool way though, so if there's a way of adding that i'm listening :)
<jrib> shape: no just run « mount »
<Daghdha> in gnome i just ahd the tiny workspaces in the bar. And i could even drag apps from workspace to workspace there
<MonkeyDust> Lipu  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you came here for help - and what is it you want to do
<Lipu> I just add the "domain-name-servers, domain-search, host-name" those line at the request section and the problem is solved then
<shape> jribm, http://pastebin.com/UMt2qGPC
<Lipu> that's to every one byeeeeee
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: i think he is explaining how he solved a problem
<MonkeyDust> oh :)
<Lipu> yes I am just here to share how I solved the problem
<shape> jrib, I tried mounting it and it says "The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<Lipu> :)
<jrib> shape: out of curiousity, what does « swapon -s » return?
<rawiramdhan> I guess parted doesnt like my ext4 partition
<shape> jrib, btw I just noticed in gparted that the partition has a boot flag
<shape> swapon -s /dev/sda6                               partition	6417404	0	-1
<jrib> shape: just « swapon -s »
<shape> jrib, yeah that's what I did
<shape> jrib, and that's what I got back
<jrib> shape: ok
<zamba> how do i launch the system settings from the cli?
<zamba> the launcher idiot thingy has gone away and there's no way for me to get it back
<go8765> 2hello. after upgrade my x-server dont work. can anybody help me with this please?
<Daghdha> try using the ubuntu button at the top and type settings?
<Daghdha> ^^ Zamba
<zamba> what ubuntu button?
<jrib> shape: don't know what you can do at this point
<ThinkT510> zamba: unity --reset
<shape> jrib, should I disable the boot flag in gparted for that partition?
<zamba> ThinkT510: didn't work
<jrib> shape: I don't think that will matter
<zamba> oh yeah, it did.. it crashed the whole X sessiong
<zamba> yay
<Guest17411> temba his arms wide
<shape> jrib, i dont understand how it got so screwed up since I just installed ubuntu :( I think I made a mistake and chose the MBR to be sda1 instead of sda
<IdleOne> Guest17411: Star Trek references in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shape> jrib, and then fixed it with boot-repair
<jrib> shape: maybe...
<shape> jrib, but how can I fix that then?
<jrib> shape: try testdisk but I do not have any experience with it
<shape> jrib, I think I know how to do it. I will just uninstall ubuntu and repair the windows mbr, and then reinstall ubuntu
<shape> jrib, repaid the mbr from the Live CD
<shape> repair*
<jrib> shape: why do you need to uninstall ubuntu?
<blurp> .. just reinstall ubuntu and it will reinstall grub on the mbr.
<blurp> it over-writes the windows mbr when you install grub.
<blurp> or you can try to repair it if you think you're good enough.
<MonkeyDust> good = skilled
<blurp> ^
<shape> okay I will see what I can do! Thanks
<shape> I'll be back regardless!
<blurp> good luch.
<blurp> luck*
<blurp> I just had the same problem trying to install vector linux.  It wouldn't install the bootloader correctly for some reason.  I tried putting it in sda1 and sda, and nothing.  I wound up with a windows system that had two ext4 parts on it, and couldn't boot into them.
<blurp> I couldn't get the installer .iso's to work from usb, and the live version's graphical install was awkward with the mbr part.
<afd> is it possible to remove keyrings so that they are no longer used and not affect data / file access etc?
<blurp> I ended up switching to bodhi.
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I kill all processes that match a given regex pattern?
<blurp> afd, I think you just uninstall it with your package manager.
<afd> blurp: really? it's not like the data / apps being accessed when keyrings are used is encrypted or something? you aren't deleting encryption keys...?
<jrib> Mayazcherquoi: pkill
<Stanley00> Mayazcherquoi: maybe pkill or kill `pgrep ...`
<Daghdha> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/bys59  <-- That is what i ment, it used to livein the bottom right corner of my 10.10 desktop: I want this back if it's possible, is ok if it lives at the top from now on but would realy like it back.
<Mayazcherquoi> jrib / Stanley00: Oh okay! Thank you guys! :)
<go8765> can anybody help me please with x-server pb please? after upgrade it dont start.  how i can install older wersion of xorg?
<savr> yay vpn working with dns
<savr> damn slow to resolve dns
<savr> 400-800ms to the vpn
<blurp> afd, I think uninstalling the programs will get rid of their effecting any data.  They may leave a few undeleted text files behind somewhere that were saved, but I'd bet that removing something that stores info locally would remove the info it stored, too, in most cases.
<Daghdha> i think it's called a widget, i need a workspace widget for the top toolbar
<tarvid> Any reason Nautilus would not show files on an external drive that show up with ls?
<blurp> tarvid.. loose usb?
<tarvid> browes fine from the command line
<ActionParsnip> tarvid: close nautilus, then reopen it
<blurp> Odd. I'm a fan of the more basic file browsers.  I like thunar and File Manager.
<tarvid> just restarted but will try
<fidel_> tarvid: might depend on the configured view options of nautilus. i.e. show hidden files etc. Might that be a possible reason for your case?
<blurp> Maybe reboot and try again.  My wireless derped out in the middle of a big synaptic pm download.  had to reboot.
<tarvid> it shows nothing
<MonkeyDust> what's 'derped'?
<phibxr> MonkeyDust, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=herp%20derp
<Daghdha> is there any AV for ubunty that's free? I am now scanning my entire ubunty shares from windows machine, it's a tad time consuming :/
<jarco_> I heard adobe will not support Linux anymore with flash. The article said to use chrome as flash is build in in chrome. I just installed chrome on my fresh ubuntu install and II surfed to grooveshark. The site sais I have no flash installed. How can I enable the flash available in chrome?
<thomas001> hi, is there a way to set default mount options for btrfs, which are then used by the ubuntu installer and system? there doesn't seem a way to set mount options directly in the installer :-/
<phibxr> jarco_, did you install Chrome or Chromium? Chrome using the .DEB-file from google.com/chrome contains flash already.
<MonkeyDust> !virus| Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jarco_> phibxr: I installed chrome with that deb. Still grooveshark gives the same error
<fidel_> jarco_: is that problem grooveshark specific?
<fidel_> so does flash works on other pages for you?
<phibxr> jarco_, navigate to chrome://plugins/
<phibxr> jarco_, can you see Flash there?
<jarco_> seems not so fidel_
<jarco_> phibxr: no flash there
<ActionParsnip> jarco_: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'      use http://pastie.org to host
<phibxr> jarco_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/129534/problem-flash-player-not-present-in-chrome-on-ubuntu-12-04
<phibxr> jarco_, are you running 64-bit?
<jarco_> phibxr: yes
<phibxr> jarco_, then it's a bug in google chrome. full report here: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=108381
<polishguy94> Is there a way to refresh the instalation of linux
<jarco_> ActionParsnip: i ll ssh in to it and paste it here :)
<JohnnyricoMC_> polishguy94, what do you mean by a refresh?
<MonkeyDust> polishguy94  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> jarco_: sweet
<JohnnyricoMC_> polishguy94, like monkeydust suggested an update of all programs, or a cleanup operation?
<polishguy94> i've been fighting with sound which suddenly disappeared for last few hours and I've fixed nothing. I'd like to have a fresh installation of core components leaving the user installed untouched
<jarco_> phibxr: the plugin refered to in the article is a chrome plugin or the flash from adobe?
<reynir> I have experienced the following twice: After some time X.org seems to ignore the keyboard entirely. I cannot switch to linux terminals, scroll lock light doesn't switch. I still can do ctrl+alt+sys-r subr. Is this a known issue?
<blurp> polishguy94, if your home and root partitions are separate, you could just reinstall from scratch and keep your /home dir.
<blurp> automatic reset.
<polishguy94> blurp: how about installed programmes?
<phibxr> jarco_, they bundle adobes plugin, but only in the 32-bit version.
<MonkeyDust> polishguy94  aptoncd to backup/recover them
<polishguy94> and my home and root partitions are not separate, shit
<blurp> there are a few distros that will give you the option to keep or delete your programs/options, but I don't think ubuntu is one of them.
<polishguy94> or maybe you can just help solving my sound issue
<polishguy94> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a539cacc0eda3f3cbf3f6eb67c7bab16e706ecf5
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*  wait a few seconds, then try sound
<MonkeyDust> polishguy94  in a Terminal, type alsamier, if you see MM (mute), go there and press m
<MonkeyDust> alsamixer*
<polishguy94> alsamixer - nothing is muted
<polishguy94> i've tried reinstallation of pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: did my command work?
<jarco_> phibxr: I thought they had their ownb version of it, one they updated themselves. I am trying to get that one.
<JohnnyricoMC_> polishguy94,if you're gonna try a clean install, try dpkg --get-selections. That should give you a list of all packages. With some usage of cut or awk you can then get a nice little list you can feed to apt-get after a clean install.
<polishguy94> I suppose yes
<reynir> ^ to my earlier message: It seems gajim had a segfault in libgtk-[something] yesterday. It could be related. I suspect it only happens when I run gajim
<phibxr> Is there any good reasoning behind Ubuntu making all home folders readable for all local users by default? Even Windows restricts access to others home folders on a clean installation.
<blurp> I'm running ubuntu studio.. I installed 11.1 or 11.04 and upgradedto 12 the other day.  Now jack is being silly and the porting is different.
<polishguy94> When I go to sound settings, select desired output and click on test button and test left or right channel there's no blue highlight of buttons which used to be there before my problems
<blurp> I have alsa connections instead of system input and such.
<reynir> phibxr: I think that's normal for unix systems
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: did you try my command at all?
<polishguy94> also, when I play something, the pulseaudio console shows a bar of sound level which moves according to the loudness of sound I play but nothing is output to my headphones
<polishguy94> ActionParsnip: yest I did
<SunTsu> phibxr: it's the first step I take after getting a new account: lock it down to the point I am comfortable with it
<polishguy94> I've tried playing sounds via alsa alone and via pulseaudio
<blurp> phibxr, your home folder is your virtual bedroom. Do you keep your bedroom locked all day?  There's usually no need.
<blurp> polishguy94, you may have had a hardware recognition glitch.  Have you rebooted your os?
<auronandace> polishguy94: i'm curious, can i see a screenshot of alsamixer?
<polishguy94> blurp: after each change of settings
<blurp> hrm
<polishguy94> auronandace: no problem
<rawiramdhan> s
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: did you try the alsa ppa?
<JohnnyricoMC_> y
<polishguy94> auronadace: http://imgur.com/6ItbX,y1BcV
<polishguy94> ActionParsnip: no
<rekasi> hy
<polishguy94> ActionParsnip: but I have alsa force-reload
<auronandace> polishguy94: thats it, just one bar?
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: it's listed in the sound troubleshooting procedure doc, have you seen it?
<polishguy94> ActionParsnip: which one, there is a few?
 * auronandace thinks ppas should only ever be a last resort
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<auronandace> polishguy94: what options do you get from f6 in alsamixer?
<abes> Question: I need to write a script that removes special characters recursivly from all filenames within given directory and its subdirectories - what's my best approach here? (I need it to do it as soon as the file is uploaded, so I am thinking to add a cronjob at every minute)
<shape> jrib, Hey, so I reinstalled grub and everything and it still doesn't see the windows partition :(
<shape> jrib, I guess I'll have to reinstall windows
<MonkeyDust> shape  windows is still thee, grub just doesnt see it
<MonkeyDust> there*
<shape> MonkeyDust, but gparted sees the partition as "unkown" as well. Do you have any suggestions?
<polishguy94> aurondace: -default (shows pulseaudio) 0 (ati radeon hdmi) 1 (ca0106 - my desired soundcard)
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: his ntfs partition isn't recognised in gparted
<MonkeyDust> ah
<MonkeyDust> missed that part
<auronandace> polishguy94: try changing to 1
<shape> auronandace, thanks for reading my problems :)
<auronandace> shape: no worries
<sarthor> /etc/network/interfaces
<shape> I think boot-repair messed it up, because I did nothing else. Oh and gparted does see it, but the file system is "unkown"
<sarthor> I want to compile lsm for shorewall on ubnutu-sever 12.04, How to do that, I never compiled anything before.
<polishguy94> auronandace: nothing
<ActionParsnip> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<auronandace> polishguy94: how many bars are in that screen?
<shape> auronandace, basically if gparted sees the file system as unkown I am screwed right?
<MonkeyDust> sarthor  ubottu refers to iptables
<polishguy94> auronandace: look at the second screenshot I've sent you
<polishguy94> auronandace: http://i.imgur.com/y1BcV.jpg
<auronandace> shape: essentially yes, as far as i know
<braz> bom dia a todos!
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<shape> auronandace, Oh well, I'll get to install Windows, but if I install windows wouldn't that ruin grub? I'd have to repair grub again correct?
<auronandace> shape: yes, windows will overwrite grub
<shape> auronandace, is it hard to repair grub?
<zap0> how do i set a higher monitor resolution, it currently only shows  1024x768  800x600     my monitor is 1920x1200
<auronandace> polishguy94: hmm, well i'm perplexed
<auronandace> shape: not really
<shape> auronandace, nevermind I just found tons of wiki for that
<polishguy94> auronandace: I've tried even this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681577
<ActionParsnip> polishguy94: does the PPA help?
<ActionParsnip> zap0: what video chip?
<auronandace> polishguy94: hmm, i don't think you'd need that for 12.04 since alsa is already 1.0.25
<polishguy94> auronandace: but It reinstalls alsa, plus I had .24 driver while the rest of alsa's components were 25
<zap0> ActionParsnip, its running in virtualbox.      nvidia card.   8800GT i think.
<ActionParsnip> zap0: if its a virtual stystem then it will use virtual hardware
<ActionParsnip> zap0: did you install guest additions?
<zap0> ActionParsnip, yes.
<auronandace> polishguy94: i guess you're getting rather desperate (reading the big fat warning at the top of that thread), maybe try what ActionParsnip suggests
<polishguy94> ActionParsnip: PPA does not help
<auronandace> polishguy94: personally i'd go for a reinstall
<ActionParsnip> zap0: could use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777759   just change the res to what you desire
<polishguy94> auronandace: i am afraid that I might forget to back up something
<polishguy94> AFK
<auronandace> polishguy94: i keep all i need on a seperate storage partition and back it up to an external drive, fresh installs are breeze that way
<teabrick> so what is discussed in here ?
<auronandace> teabrick: support
<ikonia> teabrick: ubuntu technical support
<zap0> ActionParsnip, ok.. edit a xorg.conf    im a bit of a noob (to linux), i write software in windows, so im not stupid, just ignorant of where linux stuff is;   where do i find the  xorg.conf  file?
<ActionParsnip> teabrick: ubuntu supoprt purely
<auronandace> !topic | teabrick
<ubottu> teabrick: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<teabrick> okay thank you gents
<rootnoobtux> !exploits
<ActionParsnip> zap0: run:   gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     paste the text there
<ActionParsnip> zap0: what is the virtual system for?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> HEY I would like to report a bug about gnome-classic, the problem is that the cursor at the top of the screen gets out of the screen, how can i report this?
<rootnoobtux> !conky
<shape> !bugs Gosset_Inofensiu
<auronandace> !brain | rootnoobtux
<ubottu> rootnoobtux: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zap0> ActionParsnip, i've written some apps that i test in Wine.
<shape> !bugs | Gosset_Inofensiu
<ubottu> Gosset_Inofensiu: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubuntu> hej
<rootnoobtux> auronandace,  hehehe
<ActionParsnip> zap0: I see, I wouldn't use your full display size, use something slightly smaller
<zamba> how can i launch system settings from command?
<zap0> ActionParsnip, yes.  1024x768 is a bit too small.   i want  1600 x 1024.  i also have multiple monitors ;)        there is no file  /etc/X11/xorg.conf      the command has opened an empty file
<zamba> and daemons crash all the time
<ActionParsnip> zap0: yes, Ubuntu doesn't ship with one, but if you make one it will be obeyed
<zamba> last no was unity-music-daemon
<zamba> is 12.04 really stable?
<zamba> last now*
<auronandace> zamba: been fine for me
<zamba> and how can i rebind keys?
<zamba> this is stupid.. everything is hidden!
<smftre> You guys seen this? http://hsmoore.com/blog/virgin-media-blocks-torrent-sites/
<fidel_> zamba: should be stable for most of us - while you still should do a backup before upgrading
<auronandace> smftre: this is a support channel only
<MonkeyDust> smftre  wrong channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<imetallica> only problem i've seen so far with my netbook is using dual monitor with Compiz enabled
<smftre> righto!
<near> Hello everyone , I will like to auto mount my hard drive in my virtualbox linux host, because every time when I boot to linux I have to type this command to mount the drive :     sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=1000,gid=1000 share ~/host .
<zamba> and how can i rebind alt+f2?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: gnome-control-center
<near> Any help to automate this process
<near> ?
<auronandace> !fstab | near
<ubottu> near: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zamba> ActionParsnip: already there.. under keyboard..
<zamba> ActionParsnip: but i see alt+f2 nowhere there
<chiliblue> anyone familar with ddrescue?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> anyone uses Gnome-classic? The cursor at the top of the screen gets out of it
<near> thanks I will have a look to the link below
<MonkeyDust> Gosset_Inofensiu  I do, but what do you mean 'gets out of it'?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: use the cog icon in the top right
<Gosset_Inofensiu> MonkeyDust, the cursor at the top of the screen gets out of context
<zamba> ActionParsnip: and system settings?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> if you move the cursor to the top of the screen and click, you get nothing
<Gosset_Inofensiu> about maximize close windows i mean
<MonkeyDust> Gosset_Inofensiu  click on what exactly?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: i'm already there.. and then under keyboard.. the problem is that i don't see alt+f2 there
<Gosset_Inofensiu> on the bar of the windows
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I've tested this on different machines
<zamba> god damn i hate this
<ActionParsnip> zamba: search in dash for settings
<MonkeyDust> Gosset_Inofensiu  doenst ring a bell, i placed the buttons are to the left, works fine here
<zamba> alt+f2 is a global keyboard shortcut that's not possible to change
<PATIL1234567> Hi, i need application to send/recv data between two zigbee usb devices on ubuntu, if anybdy is having please share
<zamba> ActionParsnip: i'm already there
<zamba> ActionParsnip: i have system settings, but as i've said several times now, it's not possible to rebind alt+f2 there
<zamba> same goes with alt+f1, that brings out the stupid sidebar
<ActionParsnip> zamba: are you using desktop effects?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: dunno what i'm using, because it's impossible to see any settings
<zamba> ActionParsnip: where can i check that?
<zamba> the appearance thingy in system settings only has "look" and "behavior"
<ActionParsnip> zamba: when you press ALT+TAB do you get a small icon set in the middle or a full and pretty animation?
<DanielConvissor> morning.  figured out how to enable automatic reboot for unattended upgrades.  but when the reboot happens, it's immediate.  is there a way to make the reboot wait x minutes?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: small icon set
<ActionParsnip> zamba: ok thats not effects, you are using Unity2D :)
<PATIL1234567> Hi, anybody having application to send/recv data between two zigbee usb devices on ubuntu
<zamba> this is just not intuitive no more, i can't believe canonical has gone this way
<Gosset_Inofensiu> but MonkeyDust , when you got a window maximized, and you move the cursor at the top of the screen to double-click in order demaximize, what do you get? you must move the cursor a little bit down of the top of the screen
<zamba> ActionParsnip: so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> PATIL1234567: what is zigbee?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: if i try starting unity 3d i get no system tray
<zamba> ActionParsnip: just a blank screen
<ActionParsnip> zamba: in ccsm you may be able to set the gnome compatibility there
<zamba> where do i start ccsm from?
<zamba> especially if i refuses to start
<ActionParsnip> zamba: alt+f2
<dandre> Hello,
<MonkeyDust> Gosset_Inofensiu  i have 'no effects'
<zamba> i just started unity (not unity 2d)
<zamba> and i get a totally blank screen
<zamba> no launcher, no tray, no nothing
<chiliblue> what does alt+f2 do, it seemed to bring out the menu bar and then lock me out, i.e. I couldn't type in xchat
<zamba> luckily i have bound ctrl+alt+t to opening a new terminal, so i'm at least able to do that
<Gosset_Inofensiu> anyway MonkeyDust , i'll report as abug
<ActionParsnip> zamba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/580295
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 580295 in unity-2d "Unity: Alt-F2 not working" [Critical,Fix released]
<sunit> How can I add new user in subversion ?
<MonkeyDust> Gosset_Inofensiu  sounds like compiz to me, i don't use that
<dandre> I have a working system on ubuntu 11.10, 32 bits. I would like to upgrade to 12.04/64 bits but keep my working system for backup in case of issue in migrating process. What do you recommand?
<fidel_> sunit: consider asking in #svn
<MonkeyDust> dandre  fresh install
<PATIL1234567> <ActionParsnip>: its wireless network for home appliances
<zamba> ActionParsnip: well.. i have a bigger problem now, as unity gives me no widgets or anything
<sunit> fidel_: ok
<ThinkT510> dandre: you can't upgrade from 32 to 64bit, you need to fresh install
<zamba> ActionParsnip: what do i do about taht?
<zamba> that*
<zamba> switching between workspaces with alt+f1, f2, f3 and f4 works now, though
<dandre> ok probably I need to dpkg --get-selections and then selection
<dandre> or is there another way?
<MonkeyDust> dandre  or aptoncd to backup/recover
<MonkeyDust> dandre  aptoncd creates an iso
<zamba> ActionParsnip: is the problem that i'm launching gnome-shell istead of unity?
<dandre> will it deal with 32 to 64 bit migration?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: not sure there dude
<ikonia> dandre: no
<ActionParsnip> dandre: you'll need to reinstall to change arch
<MonkeyDust> dandre  no problem, i did it myself
<shape> can someone please tell me what is the reverse of this command (i.e. undoing what the command does) "sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda"
<faraway> hi. i have a question to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 form cd. first of all, i have made backups of all data. then i started form cd to do an installation and did "upgrade form 11.10 to 12.04"
<faraway>  then i was asked "how you are?" and i thought ok, i don't wan to create a new user so i stopped the upgrade process which was a bad idea :D is the only way now to do a complete reinstallation. or can i get back to 11.10 ? i only went to the step "How you are?"
<auronandace> shape: you can't undo that
<MonkeyDust> dandre  fresh install *is* required, tho, if you want to go from 32 to 64bit
<krababbel> If I move / to another hdd, can I just point grub to that uuid, or do grub and / need to be on the same drive?
<auronandace> shape: it overwrites the mbr
<ActionParsnip> faraway: could go to liveCD environment, chroot and fix things there
<dandre> ok
<shape> auronandace, yes but what if I put sda2 let's say, it copied the mbr to sda2 correct? how do I remove the mbr from sda2
<faraway> ActionParsnip: is there somewhere a tutorial for this ?
<_numbers> since i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 ubuntu server 64-bit, my ~/.bashrc stopped executing
<shape> auronandace, even though there was no mbr on sda2
<auronandace> shape: mbr is always at the beginning of the disk, you can put a bootloader at sda2 but not an mbr
<_numbers> so i dont have bash completion or aliases
<llutz> _numbers: "echo $SHELL" says what after login?
<_numbers>  /bin/bash
<shape> auronandace, so basically nothing happened then on sda2 correct? the mbr is still on sda
<auronandace> shape: mbr is always on sda
<fayaz> hi, what's the /tmp/python.cache_ubuntu for? it's taken up all of my inodes
<auronandace> shape: if you ran that command with sda2 instead then you've likely overwritten something on sda2
<shape> auronandace, I see
<auronandace> shape: which may break the partition
<polishguy94> Guess what!
<polishguy94> I've fixed my audio
<shape> auronandace, is there a way to unbreak it?
<alankila> fayaz: it's the python circle of friends
<alankila> fayaz: more seriously, sounds like a bug. No idea, sorry.
<auronandace> shape: no, dd is a direct copy
<fayaz> alankila: okay, i'll ask over there
<auronandace> !yay | polishguy94
<ubottu> polishguy94: Glad you made it! :-)
<MonkeyDust> polishguy94  share your solution with the channel, in one line, for future reference
<L3top> ^
<alankila> fayaz: I don't have such a thing here at all.
<simonsays1980>  My compiler has a problem creating TestFiles during build....this is since the last automatic ubuntu updates. Now I have a permission problem.
<auronandace> shape: you'd need to reinstall/reformat (whatever that partition was for)
<shape> auronandace, Thanks for the info! I really have to reinstall windows in that case. May I ask how can I become more knowledgeable, just read "man"? Linux books?
<krababbel> Can GRUB be on one drive MBR, and boot Ubuntu from another?
<shape> I'd really want to get going because my ignorance is causing me headaches
<polishguy94> Uninstall pulseaudio, run ALSA Upgrade Script Redux, set default device in /etc/asound.conf
<shape> krababbel, yes
<auronandace> shape: practise makes perfect, try messing around with vms if you need a safe practise ground
<simonsays1980> Has anyone a clue after reading this short error message what to do with the permissions? http://pastebin.com/4QTm8gZG
<shape> auronandace, vsm = virtual machine? like vmware and virtualbox?
<polishguy94> I would also like to thank you for support, people.
<auronandace> shape: yes, i use virtualbox
<mewtier> Guten Tag
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mewtier> Hello motherfuckers
<_numbers> its weird because if i ssh in and then type `bash` it loads my ~/.bashrc fine
<_numbers> /etc/password is configured to execute /bin/bash
<krababbel> shape: thanks
<_numbers> /etc/paswd
<pfote> Hi. installed a (k)ubuntu yesterday on a amd64 machine with a existing win7 on a seperate hd, guided installation. worked flawlessly with one exception, the grub did detect win, created a entry for it, but it doesn't work, it creates a error like "efi - file not found". tried to read up on EFI/UEFI but got confused, any advice on what to read to get that solved? i have no clue about these new booting concepts :-/
<krababbel> shape: you erased windows mbr?
<krababbel> shape: you can restore that
<serard> Hello
<shape> krababbel, I know, but what I did was somehow break my partition.
<serard> Is there any way to have a /etc/hosts file writable by user ? Something like ~/.hosts ?
<shape> krababbel, gparted sees the windows partition as "unkown file system"
<tidux> how do I get `keychain` to stop using GNOME keyring?
<tidux> I've tried just shutting off the gnome-keyring-daemon process with pkill
<krababbel> shape: oh, I thought you only did it to sda, not sda2
<tidux> but then keychain fails entirely, unlike on systems with no GNOME keyring
<gaelfx> serard: don't think so, the whole point of it being root-owned is so that users can't screw it up
<shape> krababbel, The command I posted above is the simplest way to restore the MBR from the Live CD, as Ive done it before. What happened to me was that I seleted the bootloader on a different drive, and when I used that command I typed sda1 instead of sda which made my Windows Partition "unkown file system"
<krababbel> shape: OK, I see
<serard> Yes but I want my devs to be able to screw it as they want when they create .local websites
<serard> Where is this /etc/hosts being used & or configured ?
<near> can someone can have a look on these comands? UUID=286c6677-6c86-4ecc-a4c8-e1cde54d2f6c  /saves  vfat auto rw,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0
<near> /dev/sda1 /media/floppy auto rw,noauto,user,sync 0 0 .my target is to automate the mount process
<shape> krababbel, gparted doesn't see it, boot-repair can't do anything (tried it 3 times), and ubuntu doesn't see the partition as NTFS. So i'm screwed.
<gaelfx> !pb | near
<ubottu> near: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chiliblue> ok how do you enable unity 3d, my gfx spport it
<shape> krababbel, all because I installed the bootloader on sda1 and tried to restore the mbr on sda1.
<gaelfx> chiliblue: when you login, make sure Ubuntu session is selected
<MonkeyDust> chiliblue  you can select it in lightdm
<krababbel> shape: sda1 is a partition of course, sda holds the mbr. The windows loader is on sda1 for instance I think.
<shape> krababbel, which is the windows partition, instead of putting it on dev/sda. Careless mistake.
<near> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964611/
<pfote> nobody a idea?
<DanielConvissor> serard: hosts is used by os networking layer.  one possible way to do _something_ along the lines you want for web devs is to use mod_rewrite
<shape> krababbel, yes. I didn't pay attention because of fatigue.
<DanielConvissor> serard: (in apache)
<tidux> never mind, I figured out the --nogui switch to "keychain" and killed a running process
<tidux> all fixed
<chiliblue> I have unity 2d running isn't there an option to switch it on  by default
<shape> krababbel, which cost me a fresh install
<llutz> near:  ... auto,rw,users....    no space after "auto"
<near> ok ,
<DanielConvissor> serard: you'd have to think of a scheme for mapping uri's to the paths you desire
<krababbel> shape: sucks, I deleted a lot of my sister's stuff messing and not paying attention.
<MonkeyDust> chiliblue  choose Unity 3D in the login menu, it will be selected automatically after that
<sandGorgon> how do I configure my VPN route to let everything go through it EXCEPT 10.*.*.* addresses ? basically instead of allowing an ip address, I want to prevent a specific range
<MonkeyDust> sandGorgon  iptables
<jack_> BAM DONE
<jack_> NEXT QUESTION
<MonkeyDust> caps
<serard> DanielConvissor: thanks for the hint, can you tell me more ? Can't see the point using mod_rewrite :o. I have /var/www/sites/my_site1 and in /etc/hosts I add the 127.0.0.1 my_site1.local + the vhost. I want vhosts to separate the debug thing when using localhost/phpmyadin & other localhost/ things. I dont want all .local sites behind localhost/ (locahost/my_site1 for example <= I dont want that)
<FloodBot1> jack_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SunTsu> sandGorgon: iptables/netfilter - or route it to 127.0.0.1
<jack_> Is there another way of displaying sarcasm?
<jack_> _maybe i'll start doing this_
<chiliblue> ok MonkeyDust hoping to pass the time play with it while a couple of things ran in terminals... oh well, not sure why I haven't got it by default, machine is up to the job
<serard> DanielConvissor:  I understand that I need to create a scheme but can't see how create a way with mod_rewrite oO
<serard> :)
<llutz> near: and btw, those are lines from /etc/fstab, not commands
<shape> auronandace, last time I used vmware I remember it didn't save settings. Does virtual box save settings/personal settings for the distro?
<auronandace> shape: yes, if you install the distro
<MonkeyDust> chiliblue  with byobu/screen, you can log in and out without interrupting whatever is running in terminal
<L3top> virtualbox is just a virtual machine. Whatever is running in the virtual environment should behave just as it would on hardware shape.
<auronandace> shape: sound like you just loaded the livecd in it
<projektlabor> hello does anybody know a programm which likes adobe after affects
<sandGorgon> SunTsu, any way of configuring this using the graphical UI of network manager ?
<near> so I need to write both in one lines ?
<shape> auronandace, Oh I see, you can actually install it. Cool
<near> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964624/
<projektlabor> hello they know if there is one program that is similar to adobe after effects
<MonkeyDust> !equivalents| projektlabor
<ubottu> projektlabor: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<llutz> near:  "d:\saves" is what you want to mount somewhere?
<llutz> near: and 286c6677-6c86-4ecc-a4c8-e1cde54d2f6c is the UUID of the filesystem holding windows drive d: ?
<near> I want to mount it on linux
<SunTsu> sandGorgon: NetworkManager Config has "routes" tab
<near> no is Linux vortualbox drive
<near> virtualbox* sorry
<DanielConvissor> serard: yes, simplest way is for admin to set up /etc/hosts for the devs in advance.  but if you want devs to be able to do stuff on the fly, rewrite rules can be used to do interesting stuff.  see RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} in http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_rewrite.html
<near> In virtualbox I can't see windows partitions , I don't why so I mount one of the partition when I boot it to use my files
<llutz> near: you mount filesystems, not directories. so mount your "UUID=286c6677-6c86-4ecc-a4c8-e1cde54d2f6c /media/winD vfat auto,rw,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,utf8  0  0" and then "/media/winD/saves /media/saves none bind 0 0" if you want to access this directory directly
<w3bg33k> is there a way to mount a UNC path to a windows server?  ie.  I'd like to mount /mymount to \\server\folder\
<shaneo> hey guys is there a way to see what files are taking up the most room on my hdd i seems to have alot of space used and nothing using it..that i know of
<nachtwolf> Hello
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  du -h
<shaneo> w3bg33k, check out smestorage
<L3top> !info gdmap | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: gdmap (source: gdmap): Tool to visualize diskspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (precise), package size 52 kB, installed size 324 kB
<serard> Ok I should trick the http host in the http request but to do so needs specific plugins in firefox I guess
<shaneo> lol tahbk you L3
<shaneo> lol tahbk you L3top du -h went on forever
<serard> DanielConvissor: Hmm well I dont really understand where to go from this :(
<near> llutz : for the second process is it correct ? : "/dev/sda1 /media/floppy auto rw,noauto,user,sync"
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  find / -size +1G -exec ln -s {} ~ \; -- replace 1G by whatever you want
<llutz> near: i wouldn't use floppy for a non-floppy as mountpoint but its up to you. syntax is ok
<L3top> shaneo: from cli you could find / -size +50000k             to find files larger than 50Mb for intsance
<TonciJukic> Hi there. Is there anyone ho could help with 12.04 installation: latest release (27th april) just hangs on starting as live and installation. Mouse is crawling and icons are unclickable for 10-20 minutes. After that mouse is fine, but desktop is unusable including dialogs.
<L3top> or MonkeyDusts answer was more complete
<shaneo> MonkeyDust, the thing is i dont know if its all large files or a compilation of packages that buikd up space
<loganrun> pgrade to 10.04 LTS option,
<loganrun> has anyone tried the upgrade to LTS option
<TonciJukic> Machine is: ASUS Rampage MBO, Intel i7-975 and nVidia GTX 580
<shaneo> is .local/share/trash a trash bin ??
<loganrun> don't want to thrash my machine
<shaneo> cause thats the folder eating all my space
<loganrun> I tried a distribution upgrade once for fedora, and that didn't work very well
<llutz> MonkeyDust: why the heck would one create symlinks to all files found?
<L3top> shaneo: sudo apt-get autoclean   will also remove all package files you do not have installed in /var/cache/apt/archives, and sudo apt-get clean will remove all source packages (as they are installed this will not affect the operation of the programs which came from them)
<PATIL1234567> Hi, anybody used ZigBee USB devices on ubuntu
<shaneo> L3top, thanks i know
<MonkeyDust> llutz  correct, i did it for testing purposes, it's not really needed
<megame> Hi boys :)) Anyone to help me plss? i want to use my linux (slackware 13.1) about router. i have a 2 Lan card. what file need to edin or config for this step.
<shaneo> L3top, about the .local/share/Trash is it just a trash bin or a necessary folder ?
<SunTsu> megame: this is noch #slackware
<SunTsu> er "not"
<chmod777> hello
<near> llutz: ok , I will delete this line . http://paste.ubuntu.com/964645/
<megame> SunTsu, yes but any one may be know for this...
<amaroks> if I click on dash and type chrome or thundredbird or anything else it wont show any results... looks like is only searching in music folder, a version 12 bug?
<near> I have just change vfat to ntfs
<simonsays1980> My compiler is missing permissions. How can I give him the permissions?
<smint^^> anyone good with IRC bouncers here?
<SunTsu> megame: maybe at #ububtu.offtopic, though I doubt it. This ist Ubuntu support only
<shaneo> smint^^, what you need
<megame> oks sorry SunTsu
<r4y> I am having hard drive troubles. Disk Utitlity says it passed. I did the 3 tests it had. It says it has no bad sectors but it says it is not clean. When I try to mount it it never mounts
<smint^^> shaneo im using Windows, but I cant get ZNC for windows to work
<smint^^> i cant connect to the bnc
<smint^^> can you use teamviewer to help me?
<shaneo> oh lol try #windows we dont do ms here
 * L3top didn't catch that MonkeyDust was symlinking, though he was ls -l    lol I need to wake up a bit it seems
<ikanobori> megame: It's almost always /etc/network/interfaces
<smint^^> ok
<ikanobori> Or similarly named.
<megame> oks :)
<Lasher> where is inxi?
<shaneo> smint^^, pm me
<r4y> My hard drive doesn't have init. I want to update grub but I can't seem to
<simonsays1980> Typing mkdir -p /FolderName results for the compiler in a denied permission. How can I give it the permission?
<TonciJukic> Hi there. Is there anyone who could help with 12.04 installation? Latest release (27th April) just hangs on starting as live or right-away installation. Mouse is crawling and icons are unclickable for 15-20 minutes. After that time mouse is fine, but desktop is unusable including dialogs and icons - can't use or install the system. Machine is: ASUS Rampage MBO, Intel i7-975 and nVidia GTX...
<TonciJukic> ...580 including SSD or HDD, same problems.
<misterbeen> hello everyone I am downloading 12.04 and can't seem to find a tutorial how to install os from usb stick,can someone link it to me?
<MonkeyDust> misterbeen  boot from the usb stick and follow the instructions - what goes wrong?
<amaroks> misterbeen:  on the same page you download ubuntu from has all the instructions you may need
<TonciJukic> misterbeen http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<L3top> simonsays1980: if I understand you correctly, sudo chmod 755 /FolderName
<PATIL1234567> anybody used ZigBee USB devices on ubuntu? need application to send/recv data beetween
<misterbeen> hvala tonci citam tpratim tvoje vijesti na bugu :D
<MonkeyDust> PATIL1234567  what's zigbee?
<Noxville> Its a wireless protocol
<fidel_> PATIL1234567: i dont know those devices - but as long as they are mounted as everything else - consider using any sync-able sw you might know
<TonciJukic> [LANG: hr-HR] Oh Misterbeen, hvala tebi :)
<projektlabor> i neda
<projektlabor> i ned a webdesign programm which do you think of these are the best: Screem, bluefish, peacock, quanta, NVU
<MonkeyDust> !best| projektlabor
<ubottu> projektlabor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fidel_> nice trigger
<Imre_> Hy everyone!
<Imre_> I have a question about Wine. Is there a way to tell Wine, to install Windows programs to a different directory?
<projektlabor> hallo
<projektlabor> weis jemand wie zu deutschen chat geht
<sledges> hello
<DJones> !de | projektlabor
<ubottu> projektlabor: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Imre_> I have an SSD and want to install Kubuntu on it, but I also have a 320GB HDD. I would like to tell Wine to install all the apps there. Could that work?
<TonciJukic> Seems that i7 and nVidia are not usable for Ubuntu 12.04 - even install fails: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128772/ubuntu-12-04-x64-installer-freezes-hangs
<sledges> is there a command-free way to install Java browser plug-in for firefox/chrome? and not icedtea, but the real java one
<ericus> Oh my. I tweeted about WEP/WPA/WPA2 security and wordlist attacks
<r4y> What is the root partition, extended? or swap?
<r4y> I want to use this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7903302&postcount=11 help
<ericus> Next thing I know ESET Security is following me and says "we're on to you man"
<ikonia> ericus: not really something this channel wants to hear about
<ikonia> ericus: this channels for ubuntu technical support discussion
<ericus> okay, sorry ikonia
<ikonia> ericus: not a problem
<sledges> r4y, you can see partition types through `fdisk /dev/sda -l`
<ericus> Thought I was in the offtopic-channel, my bad
<r4y> It says Cannot open /dev/sda
<sledges> sudo
<trOmAtism> meowww
<L3top> TonciJukic: There are plenty of folks running i7 and nvidia.
<jatt> is there a way to have execution permissions set automatically for .sh files?
<gaelfx> Imre_: it's quite simple, just partition the SSD as / and the HDD as /home
<gaelfx> Imre_: sorry for saying it like that, what I mean is that it's a very common way to partition drives such as that
<gaelfx> Imre_: it might also be a good idea to make a partition on the HDD for /tmp as well, to avoid unnecessary wear and tear on the SSD
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964663/
<jatt> I don't want to make chmod u+x everytime I create a new .sh file
<TonciJukic> L3top: would you please comment on my problem (will type now)?
<sledges> r4y, what is the question? you have your answer in the paste bin :)
<TonciJukic> Hi there. Is there anyone who could help with 12.04 installation? Latest release (27th April) just hangs on starting as live or right-away installation. Mouse is crawling and icons are unclickable for 15-20 minutes. After that time mouse is fine, but desktop is unusable including dialogs and icons - can't use or install the system. Machine is: ASUS Rampage MBO, Intel i7-975 and nVidia GTX...
<TonciJukic> ...580 including SSD or HDD, same problems.
<sledges> Linux, extended, swap :D r4y
<TonciJukic> @L3top test
<L3top> TonciJukic: What are you installing from? USB or CD? Have you checked the md5 sum of the image?
<TonciJukic> USB. Yes, image seems fine and untouched.
<wombatism1> I'm not a computer programmer and I'm confused on how to get my wired connection to work for ubuntu 12.04
<r4y> "/dev/sda5 or /dev/sda2"  to use the advise from this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7903302&postcount=11
<phzbox_> Hello! Is there a way to install python2.7 with apt-get? Seems like there's only 2.6 and 3
<L3top> TonciJukic: I would also look through the bios and disable anything not required, like cool n quiet... etc
<TonciJukic> I've tried resetting BIOS to defaults and turning OFF all onboard devices.
<fidel_> TonciJukic: have you played with boot-paramters?
<fidel_> i.e. i wasnt able to install 11.10 on my dell until i started playing with acpi=
<r4y> sledges which do you mean?
<TonciJukic> No @fidel, which you suggest? I presume it has something to do either with USB hub drivers or gfx drivers.
<fidel_> in case of my dell mobile: acpi=noirq was a saver
<auronandace> phzbox_: i take it you are using 10.04
<sledges> r4y, you need to identify your root partition (guy from link has it as his sda7 "Using sda7 in my examples since that is the root partition of my Ubuntu installation." but yours will be different)
<fidel_> maybe worth a test - while i am not into that toic myself that deeply
<phzbox_> auronandace: right
<sledges> so if it is not extended, and not swap, you can infer that it is the "Linux" partition as nothing else remains, r4y
<gaelfx> !info python | phzbox_
<ubottu> phzbox_: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<auronandace> phzbox_: 2.7 isn't available in the 10.04 repos
<phzbox_> so should I upgrade ubuntu to a newer version?
<auronandace> phzbox_: if you need 2.7 yes, or you could install it manually (not supported or recommended)
<r4y> so are you saying "/dev/sda1"?, How do I know? I am sorry about this, TY for trying to help me.
<L3top> phzbox_: If I were you, I would wait until there is a point release.
<phzbox_> Ok. It's on a vps.. I guess I should have 11.0
<sledges> r4y, yes, just trying to teach you, not just tell you :)
<MonkeyDust> r4y  type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -- paste the url here, so the channel can see
<gaelfx> phzbox_: that might be overkill, why not download it yourself and install it that way?
<teabrick> is there a way to upgrade to the newest ubuntu without using unity ?
<jrib> !nounity | teabrick
<ubottu> teabrick: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phzbox_> gaelfx: well, there's nothing yet on the vps
<fidel_> teabrick: unity is just a desktop-env
<Guest68191> hello, everybody
<phzbox_> should I just apt-get upgrade or reinstall 11.0 from scratch is better?
<teabrick> jeez I feel like I upset ubottu
<fidel_> so you'll get it while upgrading - but you arent forced to use it for sure.
<chiliblue> how is upgrading working out for people? thinking about it but have always fresh installed in the past. NOt much of a risk taker
<zamba> native sip client that actually works in ubuntu?
<zamba> suggestions?
<fidel_> teabrick: its a bot ;)
<zamba> i'm tired of something that doesn't integrate properly
<MonkeyDust> teabrick  ubottu is a (ro)bot, a script, she cannot be upset
<r4y> How do enable universe?
<teabrick> oh okay
<L3top> asterisk zamba.
<zamba> L3top: that's not a sip client
<phzbox_> bha, I'll just reinstall it, it'll take 10mins
<Pici> zamba: ekiga?
<phzbox_> thanks!
<teabrick> can anyone tell me why I shouldn't use debian compared to ubuntu ?
<zamba> that's a telephony client with sip channel support
<fidel_> chiliblue: do a backup - and most likely you will end up without big problems
<zamba> Pici: is that native/integrated?
<MonkeyDust> teabrick  not here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chiliblue> fidel my /home is aways on its own partition in anycase
<Pici> zamba: It used to be the default sip client, before empathy came along.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga for more info.
<zamba> so empathy can do sip?
<fidel_> chiliblue: i dont care about your setup to be honest - this question is just re-occuring all 10 minutes and the answer is as always: we cant garanty that the update will work your your or any other special case without issues ;)
<Pici> zamba: supposedly.  I have other issues with the way Empathy does things, so I'm not really the right person to ask.
<r4y> does it mean root with the star "/dev/sda1   *"
<fidel_> but it seems it works pretty ok for most users ;)
<polishguy94> My 12.04 stucks on login screen after I enter password and confirm it, there's a "logging in" caption which lasts forever
<gaelfx> phzbox_: vps?
<gaelfx> teabrick: ubottu is a bot, thus incapable of emotions such as "upset"
<gaelfx> zamba: what have you tried?
<gaelfx> teabrick: that's not what this channel is for, sorry
<chiliblue> fidel_, ok, didn't mean to ask an worn out question
<sledges> r4y, your root partition is identified as a file node under /dev, so it's full path and name is "/dev/sda1"
<polishguy94> I can hit Esc and It interrupts logging in but then i cannot enter a password, login screen is useless
<sledges> r4y, start denotes an active partition. which 9 out of 10 cases is, but sometimes may not be your root partition
<r4y> I know that. What I ment was from the pastebin I posted earlier. It has a star next to "/dev/sda1   *" and not the others
<sledges> r4y, just answered, and made a typo: not "start" but "star" ;)
<jhelbling> äh kann jemand deutsch?
<r4y> I should say I have 1 hard drive connect which I think is an ext4 I believe
<Pici> !de | jhelbling
<ubottu> jhelbling: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<gaelfx> polishguy94: well, clearly the world hasn't ended, so it's not "forever" ;) have you tried logging in through terminal? (ctl+alt+f2)
<testi> Every time there's a new release of Ubuntu, Compiz appears slower to me on nvidia hardware. It now even uses 40% of the CPU when moving windows, when it should not even use 1%, because the CPU side is entirely trivial for this task.
<gaelfx> that's weird, I don't think I've ever had lag before using irssi? is it just me?
<jhelbling> ok
<r4y> IC
<sledges> r4y, that's irrelevant now
<zamba> looks like it's working
<gaelfx> testi: are you using nvidia drivers?
<testi> gaelfx, yes
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek is happening right now in #ubuntu-classroom
<polishguy94> :gaelfx: nope
<polishguy94> i'll give it a shot
<MonkeyDust> gaelfx  i use irssi and sometimes *do* have lag, seconds, not minutes
<gaelfx> MonkeyDust: I was getting lag 120, now it's more reasonable
<zamba> too bad it sucks
<r4y> I am waiting to enable universe through software sources so I can install pastebinit
<cypher-neo> Just a quick question. What is the Terminal command that you can type to report problems to Launchpad?
<fidel_> cypher-neo: ubuntu-bug
<fidel_> might be part of the apport package
<cypher-neo> fidel_, Thanks. :)
<testi> gaelfx, it seems a bit weird. I almost have the impression that compiz uses nvidias hardware accelaration so badly that the CPU becomes the better GPU than the GPU. (Because Unity2D is working flawlessly fast)
<misterbeen> um I have 4 GB usb disk,and on step 4 "set persistent file size for storing changes "how much should should I choose ?
<sledges> r4y, what do you mean by waiting?
<cypher-neo> fidel_, Is there an easy way to figure out the PID number of a program?
<r4y> I am now installing pastebinit
<fidel_> cypher-neo: ps?
<alankila> cypher-neo: pidof name?
<cypher-neo> fidel_, In my case, I'm trying to report a bug with Appearance preferences, but I can't figure out it's PID.
<SmasherX> Trying to recover from power out in upgrade from OO to PP can't attach other hdd's and Disk Utility comes up with no disks
<gaelfx> testi: check this out, second reply down: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67680/why-does-compiz-use-25-cpu-while-idle
<gaelfx> misterbeen: I usually set it to none, since it takes forever if you ask it to make the USB persistent, but it depends on how you plan to use the USB
<r4y> I need to leave my computer for a little, I will be back in minutes
<polishguy94> There's something wrong with LightDM
<gaelfx> r4y: that's probably the smartest thing you'll do today ;)
<gaelfx> r4y: about pastebinit, not leaving :P
<polishguy94> i used terminal login then gdm'ed and here I am, using linux
<r4y> lol
<misterbeen> ok thanx gaelfx
<gaelfx> polishguy94: congrats :D
<sledges> good
<MonkeyDust> polishguy94  whatever works :)
<fidel_> cypher-neo: i know there is a tool which enables you to click a window and it will tell you all relevant details - but i dont remember the name :/
<polishguy94> Are there other reasonable DMs?
<gaelfx> polishguy94: a lot of people like xubuntu-desktop
<fidel_> cypher-neo: but ubuntu-bug should NOT only work with pid - but also with package-name
<fidel_> if that helps
<polishguy94> gaelfx: Doesn't this one force me to use xfce?
<auronandace> polishguy94: xfce is awesome
<Mayazcherquoi> Oh yeah, guys, how can I stop Ubuntu from disconnecting my second VGA monitor when I close my laptop lid? :S
<fidel_> cypher-neo: it might be xprop to get window-details - not really sure
<gaelfx> polishguy94: it doesn't force you to use it, it allows you to use it. I thought you were asking about different DM's? (Desktop Managers)
<Beelsebob> hey, where is the boot menu.lst file stored in 12.04?
<alankila> Beelsebob: no such thing, grub2 now
<polishguy94> gaelfx, I wrongly assumed there's a dependency
<fidel_> Mayazcherquoi: configure the clamshell close energy -setting i guess
<Beelsebob> alankila: how do I go about getting it to automatically boot to option 0 with grub2?
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel_: Err, how? :S lol
<auronandace> Beelsebob: menu.list is grub1, grub2 uses grub.cfg and config files in /etc/grub.d/
<alankila> Beelsebob: no idea. /etc/default/grub might have something
<gaelfx> polishguy94: you can have ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop installed on the same install without issues, just select which one you want when you login
<alankila> you aren't supposed to edit the boot config file yourself anyway because it's generated from bunch of scripts
<fidel_> Mayazcherquoi: guessing here -> system-settings -> energy
<mcb_> Beelsebob: 12.04 use Grub2, and the is not a menu.lst in grub2. Look in /etc/default/grub.
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel_: Oh, yeah, there's no such setting :(
<fidel_> i assume your laptop is going to sleep if you close it -> sleep affects your 2nd screen aswell
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel_: No, it isn't.
<SultansElephant> hey, so the ubuntu live cd can't find my windows installation -- will i be do ok doing it manually?
<fidel_> Mayazcherquoi: it isnt what?
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel_: It doesn't go to sleep.
<Mayazcherquoi> I've already checked all that :P
<Oasa> any 1 here
<Oasa> knows about configuring banshee's clutterflow plugin ?
<fidel_> Mayazcherquoi: so tell us such things as part of your problem description ;)
<fidel_> saves times on all sides
<Lipu> Oasa: How can I help you/?
<testi> gaelfx, okay thanks. So I'll just wait for the patch, even when it says it only halfs CPU usage. In my opinion it should reduce it to more or less nothing.
<gaelfx> SultansElephant: do what manually?
<Mayazcherquoi> fidel_: I don't know what else I can say? :S Ubuntu Linux simply disconnects the second monitor (connected via VGA) when I close my laptop lid. No, it does not suspend, it is set to "do nothing".
<gaelfx> testi: no problem, sorry it wasn't more helpful
<Oasa> Lipu: I am trying to get the clutterflow plugin working but i cant. I understand it require mant prequisites. I installed all except 2. Clutter and Clutter-sharp.
<gaelfx> more immediately helpful anyhow
<SultansElephant> gaelfx: im such a noob that usually to dual boot ubuntu i will use the live cd from a fresh install of windows and just choose side by side
<Oasa> i am having trouble compiling them
<SultansElephant> but its not an option ya
<gaelfx> SultansElephant: well, if you do it manually, then you can make a separate partition for /home, which I think is very convenient
<nishttal2> has anyone been able to install adobe air on 64bit 12.04?
<wombatism1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126743/internet-access-problem-in-12-04 I checked this and I'm not sure what /etc/network/interfaces should look like when I add info...as in I'm not sure what I'm adding exactly from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original
<amel> need help with upgarding from 10.4 to 11
<gaelfx> nishttal2: you said the a-word...that's a no-no
<wombatism1> This deals with getting my desktop wired connection to work
<nishttal2> gaelfx, why?
<wombatism1> 12.04
<nishttal2> gaelfx, is there another way to play pandora?
<gaelfx> nishttal2: just joking
<amel> need help
<gaelfx> amel: describe your problme
<gaelfx> *problem
<Oasa> amel, how may we help you
<amel> cannot upgrade from 10.10 to 11,04 says authenticatin problem
<amel> whenever i click upgrade in upgrade manager
<auronandace> !eol | amel
<ubottu> amel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mayazcherquoi> Ahh wells, guess I'll have to try again tomorrow :-)
<Mayazcherquoi> Thanks for your support, fidel_ :)
<amel> it says authentication problem with network or server
<veebull> anybody else having problems with windows randomly moving partways between desktops in 12.04?
<Beelsebob> mcb_: interestingly, setting GRUB_TIMEOUT=2 still seems to display the menu permanently… am I hitting a bug here, or PEBKAC?
<Oasa> amel thats what. It has reached the end of service. Check the second link that ubottu provided
<Oasa> !eol | amel
<ubottu> amel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<veebull> had a few problems in 11.10, but its getting really annoying in 12.04
<alankila> Oasa: did you regenerate the grub.cfg after modifications
<Oasa> alankila: What is that?
<alankila> Oasa: run update-grub after you change /etc/default/grub.
<Oasa> I think I compiled clutter. But cant get clutter sharp
<alankila> Oasa: actually I did not meant that to you. Sorry, confused something in my head.
<alankila> > Beelsebob ;-)
<Oasa> np
<mcb_> Beelsebob:  Also look at  these options: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 and
<mcb_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Beelsebob> alankila: already run
<alankila> Beelsebob: okay. Hmm.
<Beelsebob> mcb_: isn't that meant to be how long it takes before showing the menu?
<roland> hi. I updated to 12.04 and tftpd-hpa doesn not work anymore, when trying to get a file, I get "no such file" error
<amel> hello people?
<katspaugh> Hi! Could you recommend a PPA for Node.js releases?
<amel> why does my terminal say no command deb found
<amel> ?
<mcb_>  Beelsebob: I am not sure, but mine is working with those settings and if TIMOUTOUT=10......
<alankila> Beelsebob: you may have hit "recordfail" thing also. grub ignores the timeout you set if the recordfail thing evaluates to true
<Oasa> !deb | amel
<ubottu> amel: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<gaelfx> amel: deb is not a command, perhaps you want dpkg?
<jpds> katspaugh: PPAs are unsupported, we never recommend them.
<Oasa> Just double click the file. amel
<amel> no like i just want to update my 10.4
<gaelfx> amel: then you need to click on the second link in the message ubottu has sent to you
<Oasa> amel: I suggest you do a clean install as you have reached EOL.
<amel> clean install?
<gaelfx> !eol > amel
<ubottu> amel, please see my private message
<katspaugh> jpds: I didn't realize it's the official channel. Thanks, I'll use the source then.
<Beelsebob> mcb_: you know why this isn't working… GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3 is being used… o.O
<r4y> gaelfx, it hasn't stopped Unpacking python-configobj
<Beelsebob> I wonder why...
<Oasa> amel: Check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gaelfx> r4y: what hasn't stopped unpacking?
<cypher-neo> Thanks for the help fidel_ and alankila. I figured out both the package name and it's PID to send the error report.
<jpds> katspaugh: There's a nodejs package in the archives though.
<r4y> With installing pastebinit, it hasn't passed this line: "Unpacking python-configobj (from .../python-configobj_4.7.1-1_all.deb) ..."
<CJKay> L3top: After a complete nightmare toying with recovery mode, drivers and the likes, I have *finally* managed to get ironhide working with my card
<gaelfx> !info nodejs > katspaugh
<wombatism1> so what do I do to get my desktop wired connection to work?  I attempted to do the suggestion here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126743/internet-access-problem-in-12-04 but don't know if I did it right.  I'm assuming I didn't because it still isn't working.
<CJKay> Although I now have a problem with LightDM refusing to log in as anyone that isn't... well... me
<CJKay> Or, rather the other way round. Can't log in as myself. Only guet
<amel> how do i upgrade grub?
<CJKay> guest*
<gaelfx> amel: the easiest way right now would be for you to do a fresh install of an Ubuntu release that is still supported
<amel> how do i do that?
<katspaugh> jpds, gaelfx, yeah, thanks. It's kinda old though.
<KSHawkEye> Hello, I'm trying to get internet access on my debian machine but I can't seem to. ifconfig shows no eth0
<amel> i downloaded the iso and then tried booting to it to my hardis kwhenevr i try that it says bootloader failed
<gaelfx> amel: download an iso for 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 and install it via CD or USB
<amel> i did try it with my harddisk it says bootloader failed
<r4y> Can I close the terminal that didn't finish installing pastebinit, and start over
<Oasa> amel: What do you mean by booting into hardisk ?
<amel> yes like using the disk creator manager
<gaelfx> r4y: you said it was hanging on the unpacking?
<nyuszika7h> amel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<wombatism1> to avoid repeating myself, it would be nice if someone could acknowledge that my query will be looked at when someone has the free time.
<amel> havent tried this will do thanks
<r4y> yes
<nyuszika7h> Hmm n
<gaelfx> nyuszika7h: he's using 10.10, which recently hit EOL
<nyuszika7h> O
<nyuszika7h> h
<nyuszika7h> Oh*
<gaelfx> r4y: then it should be ok
<nishttal2> is there a way to add pandora to gmusicbrowser?
<amel> it says 0 installed 0 upgarded
<Oasa> amel: Just out the usb or cd and use that as the first boot device from the bios. Then chose Install. and everything should go well.
<nyuszika7h> Then what the others said...
<amel> how do i do that my first time
<nyuszika7h> Wouldn't do-release-upgrade work?
<nyuszika7h> Or whatever it was called
<katspaugh> hey nyuszika7h!
<nyuszika7h> Hi
<gaelfx> nyuszika7h: fresh installs are usually safer
<amel> 0asa can you guide ne through it
<nyuszika7h> True
<zamba> where's the systray in unity?
<zamba> stuff's supposed to be closed to the systray, but i haven't got that.. stuff just disappears
<tachyons> Hello
<gaelfx> zamba: what's supposed to be closed to the systray?
<thomaspr> Anyone still running Natty here ?
<amel> can anybody helpp with me a clean install?
<pavan> hello guys, using 12.04 64 bit
<gaelfx> thomaspr: I believe amel is, but it seems he's not having such a good time of it
<r4y> gaelfx forget pastebinit, I don't need it
<zamba> gaelfx: sflphone
<amel> no i am still on the 10 :/
<amel> want to upgrade to natty
<gaelfx> r4y: but it's sooooo great
<pavan> is ~500 processor wakeups / second normal behavior
<gaelfx> my bad
<amel> need help with a clean install though my harddisk dsnt seem to do the job
<tachyons> Am i slleping?
<gaelfx> amel: is there any reason you want to update to 11.04 instead of 12.04?
<amel> because i have the 11.04 iso :D
<amel> and 12.04 i heard has a little issuses?
<gaelfx> amel: have you checked the md5 of the iso you downloaded?
<Beelsebob> mcb_: when I do a sudo reboot, it's successfully avoiding the grub menu… but not when I shut down instead… any ideas what it might be setting/not setting to get this to work?
<nyuszika7h> LTS having "little issues"?
<amel> no what is that
<thomaspr> I heard itś available NEXT week ?
<gaelfx> !md5 | amel
<ubottu> amel: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wombatism1> I know I'm having issues with 12.04....can't get my desktop internet to work right
<thomaspr> My trouble comes with New upstream stable release (FIREFOX_12_0_BUILD1)
<gaelfx> r4y: did you try making apt-get redownload the package you were having trouble with?
<tachyons> Yup
<thomaspr> Anyone else who can't update New upstream stable release (FIREFOX_12_0_BUILD1) ???
<gaelfx> !anyone | thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thomaspr> Next question is naturally WHY ?
 * gaelfx needs to give ubottu a rest
<thomaspr> but next answers are often: I don't have any troeuble with it ;-)
<OerHeks> thomaspr, from a PPA ? or standard repo ( it is available now)
<gaelfx> thomaspr: well, if you told us about the error that you're having, that might help us figure out what's actually wrong
<r4y> It's OK, I can just use the online pastebin through Google for now, but I made note of pastebinit for later use
<thomaspr> I'm sorry, but the description I see up here is GERMAN language :-(
<codeur> saluy
<gaelfx> thomaspr: when you say "it doesn't work," we can't really help with that
<thomaspr> I didn't say "It doesn't ..."
<OerHeks> !details | thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gaelfx> r4y: there are other cli pastebin tools, but I can't remember any others names :/
<thomaspr> In "Aktualisierungsverwaltung" I can't check this new version  :-(
<thomaspr> I have a problem with New upstream stable release (FIREFOX_12_0_BUILD1)
 * gaelfx facepalms
<thomaspr> I'm running 11.04
<ikonia> thomaspr: then contact upstream
<thomaspr> What's Aktualisierungsverwaltung called in the english versions ?
<wombatism1> I have a problem with getting my desktop to connect to the internet, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 When I try to add the information as suggested in the answer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/126743/internet-access-problem-in-12-04 it does not solve my issue.
<nyuszika7h> gaelfx, r4y: wgetpaste
<gaelfx> nyuszika7h: nice, thanks :D
<amel> need help with clean install
<nyuszika7h> You're welcome :)
<nyuszika7h> It uses LodgeIt
<wombatism1> Here is the solution as offered on the link: I solved the problem by inserting entries for dns-nameserver, dns-domain and dns-search into /etc/network/interfaces. I obtained the values required from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original.
<gaelfx> amel: did you check the md5?
<amel> no i have no idea how to the site gave me some commands to run but when i do it says no command
<wombatism1> when I c/p the info from /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/original to etc/network/interfaces there is no change...I used sudo on gedit to make the changes
<gaelfx> amel: ok, let's start over. Are you using a CD or a USB?
<amel> hardisk ntfs formatted
<thomaspr> New upstream stable release (FIREFOX_12_0_BUILD1) is not part of MAIN or UNIVERSE ???
<ikonia> thomaspr: no
<amel> i use the create disk manager but at the end it says bootloader failed downloaded the iso from the official site
<gaelfx> amel: to do a fresh install, you need to either burn the iso tp a CD or use the USB startup disk creator to copy it to a USB
<amel> i did use that it says bootloader failed at the end :(
<wombatism1> Are my comments appearing here?  I don't seem to of generated a single response to my issue.
<Dr_willis> id suggest downloiading the iso yourself using torrents
<Dr_willis> wombatism1,  we see you.
<thomaspr> ikonia: I unchecked all except MAIN and UNIVERSE to locate the error hmhmhmhm ???
<ikonia> what ?
<amel> i did download from the offical site
<r4y> gaelfx I am sorry but I am talking to holstein on the Ubuntu-beginners channel because  asked  there when I came here. I have nothing against you. TY for trying to help me
<ikonia> thomaspr: where did you install the firefox package form ?
<Ethek> Whats the best way to backup a system and selected apps to auto update from the latest from ppas
<gaelfx> r4y: no worries
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<fteumer> Can someone help a Ubuntu noob out? I'm trying to install it alongside my windows 7, but when i boot from the disc, instead of getting "Install alongside Windows 7" i get "Install Inside Windows 7", any thoughts? I am trying 12.04 64-bit
<Dr_willis> Ethek,  you want an exact cloned 'image' of your current install?
<magic_al> hey all, i am trieing to install a programm from a cd under ubuntu 11. evertime the installer tells me he is not able
<Dr_willis> fteumer,  you sure its booting the cd?  you are getting to the ubuntu desktop?
<magic_al> to create the folder
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  what program exactly?
<gaelfx> amel: did you put the ISO on a CD or USB after you downloaded it?
<thomaspr> ikonia: I never did anything handy - used the included in 11.04 from the beginning and let it make all updates via Aktualisierungsverwaltung god, what's the name of it in english ?
<magic_al> matlab
<amel> i put it in my hard disk yes
<amel> gaelfx:
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  try copying the installer to the hd perhaps?   could be its trying to install to some system dir and you need to run the installer as root also.
<fteumer> yes, i have the option to install or try
<fteumer> and i usually run try
<kasii> need a help on this errorhttp://imagebin.org/210805
<kasii> need a help on this error      http://imagebin.org/210805
<fteumer> then make sure lal my hardware is working, then go to install
<gaelfx> amel: putting it "in" your hard disk won't do anything, it's needs to be on a CD or USB, otherwise you would be installing it on the same media you're booting it from which causes problems
<Dr_willis> fteumer,  you may want to see how your hard drive is partioned. If you allready have 4 primary partions - that can  cause issues.
<kasii> need a help on this error      http://imagebin.org/210805
<amel> gaelfix: i meant in a seprate harddisk
<amel> gaelfx:
<kasii> need a help on this error      http://imagebin.org/210805
<momoboy> are there any Microsoft sql server management studio alternatives for linux?
<fteumer> I do, does this mean i should manually make more partitions for Ubuntu using hte "Something else" option?
<saxin> I get: "dpkg: error processing icaclient:i386 every time I try to install something. How can I remove the installation for this package?
<nyuszika7h> !repeat | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> fteumer, i always use 'somthing else' because i know how i want my hds partioned.
<tachyonsos_> hi
<gaelfx> amel: is this separate hard disk booting before the hard disk on which you want to install? also, you can't put the iso on an NTFS drive, I think it needs to be FAT formatted
<Dr_willis> 'somthign else' - what a vague term to use in the installer.. ;)
<resno> my current machine is being deprecated to being a server and no longer a desktop, should i reinstallt the os, or just remove the dekstop applications?
<fteumer> Dr_willis, thank you for your help, I will look into this further
<amel> gaelfx: yes i think thats the problem thanks alot :)
<amel> its ntfs formatted
<intore> hi, i need to mount a remote fs and i created this script but am not sure is correct. first of all, how do i have to do to have a script that runs at the boot?
<tachyonsos_> Any indian ubuntu users? :)
<bazhang> !in | tachyonsos_
<ubottu> tachyonsos_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<gaelfx> amel: I hope it works out for you
<amel> gaelfx: when i fat format it what should i do after that?
<gaelfx> bazhang: that's the first one I've seen that was still in English
<thomaspr> It's UPDATE-MANAGER telling me something like: Not all updates can be installed
<rpage>  Hello all i am having issues setting up synergy to start before logging for Linuxmint 12
<gaelfx> amel: use the USB startup disk creator on the drive. You should be able to format it using the startup disk creator
<bazhang> gaelfx, there are a few like that
<amel> gaelfx: Thanks alot :)
<aethelrick> kasii, that error tells you that firefox is offering to give up running a script that is taking too long. The problem is not an Ubuntu one, please see the author of the script in question i.e. the website your on
<rpage> i am unable to find any off the files mention on online docs
<gaelfx> amel: no problem
<magic_al> Dr_willis: it tries to install to /usr/bin/matlab... is that a system folder?
<rpage> any one using synergy
<gaelfx> !anyone > rpage
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  anything not in the users home dir - is basically a system directory.. so yes.
<ubottu> rpage, please see my private message
<saxin> I get: "dpkg: error processing icaclient:i386 every time I try to install something. How can I remove the installation for this package? Tried dpkg --configure -a but still happens
<Shanth> hello every one
<L30n0v> hi all
<Ethek> Dr_willis,  Cloned image would work, but I was thinking more of an install from factory with a automatic download of preselected apps
<anudaasa> start upgrade
<kasii_> aethelrick, how can i know the author of the script
<magic_al> Dr_willis: is there a standard directory for programms like the windows C:/Programms?
<Dr_willis> rpage,  id say set it up on a per user basis. perhaps check askubuntu.com or the forums for otehrs that have done  your way. and we dont support mint here.
<Dr_willis> magic_al,  check out the LSB guide I think
<Dr_willis> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<Ethek> just a way to backup or register which apps are on the system
<Shanth> uh any one tell me a command line music player that shows timeline and visual effects
<Pici> !fhs | magic_al
<ubottu> magic_al: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<wombatism1> Well, it seems I should keep searching for an answer through bug reports Dr_willis do people read backlogs on this channel and give answers or is the traffic a problem for most to want to do this regularly?  Basically, should I ask again later or assume someone will eventually respond if they have an answer?
<kasii_> aethelrick, how can i know the author of the script
<gaelfx> Shanth: I know there's something in VLC that lets you watch movies in terminal, but I can't remember how to do it
<Klej> Someone knows any free barcode online reader ????
<kasii_> aethelrick, how can i know the author of the script
<Shanth> gaelfx plz recollect it
<gaelfx> Shanth: very trippy, especiall for movies like the Matrix :D
<gaelfx> Shanth: hang on
<Shanth> plzzzzzzzz
<Dr_willis> wombatism1,  im not even clear on what your pproblem was.. i alwyas check askubuntu.com :)
<Klej> Someone knows any free barcode online reader ????
<Shanth> i'm waiting
<nyuszika7h> Ethek: dpkg --get-selections
<ActionParsnip> Klej: how is that ubuntu related?
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  ive seen mplayer have a 'asciiart' video out plugin.
<kasii_> aethelrick, how can i know the author of the script
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: yeah, it's probably the same thing VLC uses
<Ethek> thanks nyuszika7h
<nyuszika7h> You're welcome :)
<Ethek> not familiar with dpkg but Ill look into it more
<Shanth> syntax for vlc
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: Dr_willis http://oreilly.com/pub/h/4441
<Ethek> Seems like it should be a feature of Ubuntu software centre and your UbuntuOne account
<ActionParsnip> Shanth: what do you need?
<Dr_willis> vlc --help   ;)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Shanth> to play video in terminal
<gaelfx> Shanth: http://www.tuaw.com/2007/05/20/terminal-tip-ascii-ify-your-videos/
<Athanasius> how do I modify the list of directories on the left in the gnome file browser? (Like, there's Pictures, Videos, Movies, Downloads, etc etc and I want to add another)
<wombatism1> Dr_willis: As do I, but what I did didn't resolve the issue.  Problem is getting 12.04 on desktops to recognize domain names (like for web browsing and software updates).  Because I don't have IP addresses to every site I want to visit, this makes my desktop completely worthless atm
<ActionParsnip> Shanth: vlc my.avi -V caca
<ActionParsnip> Shanth: did you read the man page?
<Shanth> i'll try thanx gaelfx'
<gaelfx> Shanth: or what ActionParsnip said :P
<misterbeen> well I installed 12.04 and now I have a problem,I can't connect to wifi,on 11.04 It recognizes automatically wifi network,here it isn't case,does know how do I fix this problem ,wifi stick is dlink DWL-G122
<AkumaStreak> I had some people in a Mac channel trying to tell me that OS X terminal experience is as good as Linux, I had to quit the channel for good, fanboys
<AkumaStreak> Arg
<gaelfx> Shanth: it's by far the coolest thing in the history of media player technology: ascii movies :D
<buzz_> can anyone help me with a grub problem?
<ikonia> AkumaStreak: who cares ? it's nothing to do with this channel
<ActionParsnip> buzz_: ask and see
<ale91varese> ciao a tutti
<buzz_> i was trying to get rid of my windows partition
<buzz_> i now have /dev/sdb2 (extended) and inside it i have /dev/sdb5 which is where ubuntu is
<AkumaStreak> ikonia: Any chance to pounce, eh? You don't want to talk about Linux, don't reply.
<buzz_> but grub won't install to /dev/sdb5
<wombatism1> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ActionParsnip> misterbeen: run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<buzz_> i don't even know why i have sdb5 as a partition
<ale91varese> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<Pici> !it | ale91varese
<ubottu> ale91varese: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ThinkT510> AkumaStreak: this is for support only
<ActionParsnip> buzz_: its the first logical partition in your extended partition
<AkumaStreak> First time here. Didn't know. Thanks.
<Pici> AkumaStreak: Try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<wawowe> anyone have any idea what could be taking up space in my encrypted home directory? i woke up today and it's suddenly full, 250gb of something came out of nowhere overnight
<AkumaStreak> Pici: thx
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: try clearing your browser cache
<buzz_> how can i get grub to work?
<buzz_> i really don't want to reformat
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: how big is your dropbox cache?
<SunTsu> wawowe: du -sh * | grep G
<wawowe> not sure where dropbox cache is
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: do you use dropbox?
<wawowe> no
<roger_padactor> i installed ubuntu on a compaq presatio but the wire internet doesn't work. in network setting everything looks ok.  Anyone know of any issues?
<wawowe> not unless kde is using it
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: makes that easier :), try SunTsu's command :)
<Fyodorovna> buzz_, have you checked if the HD is being read differently due to a cd or usb boot?
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<wawowe> 3.9G    Videos
<wawowe> is the only output
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: try without the grep
<SunTsu> wawowe: then do the same with da dot in front of the asterisk: .*
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip: Nope
<wawowe> the .* showed it :)
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: ok, run:  sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line for the interface?
<wawowe> .xsession-errors is 263G
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: yikes
<gaelfx> whoa...call Guinness?
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: try:  rm ~/.xsession-errors
<gaelfx> wawowe: you might wanna take a step back before pressing enter
<ActionParsnip> Mine's 12k here
<wawowe> bunch of kmix errors at the end
<wawowe> did tail .xsession-errors
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip: it says PCI (sysfs) that is it
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: give it time, your pci bus is slow
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip: it said something really fast then went back to the command line. but what it did didn't show anything
<anudaasa> what is best free linux game ?
<kasii> aethelrick, how can i know the author of the script
<ActionParsnip> anudaasa: there is no best game on any OS
<wawowe> millions of kde related errors
<MonkeyDust> anudaasa  whatever you like most
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: did you use a capitalized C?
<roger_padactor> yes
<anudaasa> ok, dosbox :-)
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: try:  lspci     see if it tells you there
<aethelrick> kasii, figure out which web site is causing you the problem.
<ActionParsnip> anudaasa: dosbox isn't a game
<nexium> Anyone know how to troubleshoot things like slow logout times ?
<gaelfx> anudaasa: I enjoy Planeshift every now and then
<kasii> aethelrick, i was using firefox
<kasii> aethelrick, mozilla firefox
<Kucuq> Hi. I tried to install flrx via jockey. It didn't work and i have no clue why. http://paste.ubuntu.com/964818/
<ActionParsnip> anudaasa: urbanterror is pretty sweet if you like counterstrike, or the penumbra series (not free, the demo is, very worth the cash)
<c[_]> http://i.imgur.com/x0dai.png < anyone know how to solve that problem with Compiz Grid so there isnt a space between the windows?
<kasii> aethelrick, mozilla firefox
<MonkeyDust> anudaasa  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip: lots of Nvidia stuff
<gaelfx> Kucuq: I see a few hundred lines of nothing
<thomaspr> UPDATE-MANAGER doen't let me check -->[]Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (FIREFOX_12_0_BUILD1)
<wawowe> i removed .xsession-errors with rm but the space hasn't become available yet
<wawowe> guess something is using the file
<Kucuq> gaelfx: I can't see errors aswell, but jocky says the installtion failed, and that no driver is installed
<jsebean> Hey all, my Ubuntu 12.04 notifications (like when I connect to wifi) has turned white instead of the default, how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: could run:  lsof | grep xsession
<L3top> Ethek: check out remastersys
<ActionParsnip> c[_]: i'd ask in #compiz
<Ethek> L3top, Ill do that
<wawowe> lots of kde stuff
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: if you run;  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade       are some packages marked as held back. This does happen
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip: i think i got it.  MCP61 Ethernet ?
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: try:  sudo lshw -C network      it should show the device
<thomaspr> ActionParsnip: I'd rather stay with Natty :-)
<thomaspr> No upgrade
<ibrokeit> Hey guys/gals I need some quick help, I can't log in to unity, I just get a black screen, like xnomad without any configurations
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: are there lights flashing around the interface you have the wire in. Is the indicator light on the device you are connecting to showing as connected?
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip: like i said it runs through them but it does't output anything to the screen that stays
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: you will stay with natty
<roger_padactor> ActionParsnip:  yes
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| ibrokeit
<ubottu> ibrokeit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thomaspr> even with upgrade ?
<roger_padactor> in the setting i even have the correct ip and gateway and everything
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: yes, upgrade just upgrades the packages from the repos you have, changing release is a bit more involved
<ActionParsnip> roger_padactor: do you not use DHCP?
<roger_padactor> yes.  The ethernet is coming from a switch with is connected to the comp I'm talking to you right now on.
<wawowe> did this: touch .xsession-errors && chmod 444 .xsession-errors
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: better?
<ibrokeit> tried nomodeset to no avail
<wawowe> should be after i kill all those processes :)
<jorn> heyho, i'm getting 406 errors on the german mirrors for the precise/universe amd64 Packages when i try to run update in aptitude
<ActionParsnip> wawowe: could reboot to root recovery mode if it's not playing :)
<jorn> am i the only one with that problem or should i change the mirrors?
<wawowe> haha
<ibrokeit> it was working fine, untill i guess flash crashed and cpu shut down
<ActionParsnip> jorn: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<thomaspr> Die folgenden Pakete sind zurückgehalten worden: HELD BACK -->
<thomaspr>   firefox firefox-globalmenu
<thomaspr> Something known about that ?
<jorn> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964848/
<wombatism1> not that it necessarily matters, but the issue is now solved it seems, I just needed to restart after doing my changes.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/126743/internet-access-problem-in-12-04 the answer works after adding the detail info.
<skomorokh> 12.04 blanked grub on me. seems like it undid my nomodeset? i know i just need to hit 'e' but to do it i need a textmode grub. holding shift doesn't work. is there some other key or do i need to boot from cd/usb?
<thomaspr> on upgrade HELD BACK -->
<thomaspr> firefox firefox-globalmenu
<thomaspr> Who knows ?
<thomaspr> Comes with natty & NO UNITY
<jsebean> Hey all, my Ubuntu 12.04 notifications (like when I connect to wifi) has turned white instead of the default, how do I fix this?
<skomorokh> so if i can't force grub to text... is it okay to run update-grub from an 11.10 livecd for a 12.04 system?
<Kucuq> I don't want to spam, but i think my question got burried. I tried to install flrx via jockey. It failed with a error and i have no clue why. Here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/964818/
<Kucuq> I can't see any errors, but somehow it didn't work
<amosek> hi there .. have a problem with samsung clx-3185fw printer .. wsince upgrade to 12.04 it has a red stop sign and cant print at all.. scanners gone as well.. any help?
<dale> hey peeps. running ubuntu 10.10, and want to resize a partition.. so I can use some of this drive as backups for other machines. what could I use to resize it?
<Kaco> dale, gparted?
<edwinkcw> dale: gparted
<Kaco> :)
<dale> thanx
<jorn> ActionParsnip: any idea? or should i just select another mirror?
<wawowe> Kucuq: i don't know about jockey, but try apt-get install fglrx
<r4y> This might be the problem I am having, but I don't know, but this hard drive is ext4 so: http://superuser.com/questions/278864/cant-mount-hard-drive-ubuntu
<dale> Installing gparted.. :)
<Varsuchi> so has everyone upgraded to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> jorn: its not catastrophic
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: ages ago :)
<thomaspr> Here's Natty :-)
<mbeierl_> Varsuchi, nope
<edwinkcw> Varsuchi: not yet...still waiting 12.04.1
<Varsuchi> Action - it seems to be much better. I stay away from test os's.
<ActionParsnip> jorn: could try a different source I guess
<thomaspr> But Natty has a problem with the ltest firefox, I see :-(
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: 12.04 is released now, not a test OS now
<Varsuchi> Yea i have it installed.
<MonkeyDust> edwinkcw  that would be in july https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<edwinkcw> MonkeyDust: good to hear that.
<edwinkcw> I don't mind to wait two more months
<dale> After i installed gparted, I don't see it in the application list?
<gaelfx> dale: system->administration
<compdoc> dale, you use unity? should show up in the search
<gaelfx> compdoc: he's on 10.10
<dale> no, on 10.10
<Varsuchi> just type gparted from a command line
<dale> thanx
<dale> see if i can get this partition resized without screwing this up :P
<gaelfx> dale: resizes are usually painless, unless you're resizing NTFS :S
<ActionParsnip> 10.10 is EOL
<dale> yea, yea. i keep getting a popup about it. i am still debating on upgrading
<ActionParsnip> dale: i'd clean install Precise
<Varsuchi> dale: Precise is awesome. I would never go back to 10.10
<Varsuchi> dale: and I even like Unity
<dale> I should. but I got too much crap I don't want to loose.
<Varsuchi> dale: i upgraded an 11.10 server I had and it upgraded without a flaw.
<Varsuchi> dale: laptop too.
<gaelfx> dale: next time, make a separate /home partition
<dale> my home server is on 12.04
<dale> but my laptop is still 10.10
<davey_> anybody tell me how to update my intel drivers in linux?
<r4y> can gparted be used on an ext4 hard drive?
<gaelfx> davey_: which intel drivers? most of those are updated with the kernel, so whenever you update that, you've probably got the latest
<syddraf> Where is the config file that contains the order and other information for GRUB?
<gaelfx> r4y: yes
<Varsuchi> syddraf: grub.conf
<Freeman012> ciao
<Freeman012> !list
<ubottu> Freeman012: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<r4y> Can it be used to make grub work again?
<Sidewinder> Tiresome.
<Resistance> r4y, gparted isnt grub.
<Simkin> what's wrong with grub r4y?
<syddraf> Varsuchi: there is no "grub.conf" file on my computer.
<Freeman012> sorry
<r4y> No init
<Resistance> r4y, depending on the issue you're having with Grub, you may need to reinstall grub via a livecd
<alesan> hi! how can I install the new gimp 2.8?
<r4y> How?, I can't mount this hard drive
<ThinkT510> Varsuchi: its grub.cfg and shouldn't be edited directly
<gaelfx> syddraf: I think it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<MonkeyDust> alesan  software center or sudo apt-get install gimp
<gaelfx> syddraf: could be wrong though
<KM0201> MonkeyDust: i don't think thats gimp 2.8
<KM0201> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<alesan> MonkeyDust, there is only 2.6 there
<eutheria> when i upgraded to 12.04 the ppa's i had became disabled, when i added back in a number of packages didn't have a 12.04 version yet, so how can i find the packages that are installed that are no longer available ?
<ActionParsnip> alesan: there is a ppa
<gaelfx> syddraf: definitely wrong, sorry
<ActionParsnip> alesan: http://www.multimediaboom.com/install-gimp-2-8-ubuntu-12-04-ppa/
<alesan> ActionParsnip, where? Also, PPAs are awful, they come and go, stay unsupported for months, etc etc
<alesan> I was hoping Ubuntu had an official version of 2.8 in their repository, mantained etc
<eutheria> add-apt-repository ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
 * ThinkT510 wonders why some people can't live without ppas, don't they realise they are 3rd party unsupported packages (then they wonder why things break)
<KM0201> is 2.8 stable, or is it still beta?  that might explain why (or why not) 2.8 is not in 12.04
<alesan> ThinkT510, I said, I was hoping the new long-awaited GIMP would be available throught the official long-supported channel
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i've used it here for basic stuff, seems ok. Not sure on the status
<ThinkT510> KM0201: very recently released as stable
<Pici> KM0201, alesan: 2.8 was an RC last I checked.
<alesan> KM0201, AFAIK it has been released today
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: same here.. i'm a fan of gimp(like you, basic stuff)..  2.6 is fine for me
<Varsuchi> syydraf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<linuxmonkey> We are happy to announce immediate availability of GIMP 2.8 — a new stable version of GNU Image Manipulation Program that culminates 3.5 years of exciting work.
<alesan> http://www.gimp.org/
<Varsuchi> syydraf: that should help
<Varsuchi> they have changed it.
<KM0201> alesan: well, that explains it.. they're not gonna put a beta in an LTS
<alesan> KM0201, 2.8 will finally have one window mode
<skomorokh> ThinkT510: one or two flakey PPAs are easier to deal with than Arch, Gentoo or Debian unstable. It's a tradeoff.
<alesan> not the insane 15 windows thing
<KM0201> alesan: it's never really bothered me to be honest
<ActionParsnip> alesan: there is a python script somewhere to make it into one window
<syddraf> gaelfx: It has the menu entries, but also says in big angry letters not to edit the file.
<ThinkT510> skomorokh: really? all i see is others with problems, arch runs smoothly for me
<linuxmonkey> I takes a bit of time when a new release is launched for it to make it in the repo
<r4y> What if I install Ubuntu next to Ubuntu on this hard drive?, I know I have the space on it. I really want to be able to back up the info on it.
<Varsuchi> syddraf: /etc/default/grub
<alesan> KM0201, "it has been released today" check www.gimp.org if you do not believe
<Varsuchi> syddraf: edit it as you need then run update-grub after to generate a new configuration file
<skomorokh> ThinkT510: well, like said, one or two. if you want a lot of the newest stuff you're totally right, arch is the way.
<KM0201> alesan: and 12.04 2as released... a week ago.  unless you have a way of manipulating the space time continuum... you can't make the two match
<syddraf> Varsuchi: There's nothing in that file that has anything to do with the menu entries, though
<gaelfx> syddraf: yeah, I realized that after the fact, sorry
<linuxmonkey> alesan, the source code was released today it can take a few weeks before an actual package is released
<alesan> KM0201, apparently some random guy made a PPA for Gimp2.8, why wouldn't Canonical be able to do the same
 * KM0201 sighs
<Pici> !latest | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<KM0201> alesan: you just don't get it.
<alesan> linuxmonkey, oh OK thanks! that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: what do you want to achieve?
<alesan> linuxmonkey, but do you think they will integrate it? Or I will have to wait for Ubuntu 12.10 ???
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: I want to remove some entries and reorder the list.
<eutheria> oh i like gimp 2.7
<eutheria> err 8
<Varsuchi> syddraf: that link i sent has instructions for adding different options...
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: if you run:  uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image    what is output? use a pastebin to host
<thomaspr> @linuxmonkey:
<thomaspr> What source code was released today ?
<Varsuchi> syddraf: in the menu.. its kind of complicated. i think the kernet normally detects the installed os's upon rebuilding the grub config.
<KM0201> thomaspr: gimp
<Varsuchi> syddraf: but there is a process for adding manual items in that article.
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/964897/
<jsebean> Hey all, my Ubuntu 12.04 notifications (like when I connect to wifi) has turned white instead of the default, how do I fix this?
<linuxmonkey> From what I gather it probably will be made available, usully is but it all depends on who on the ubuntu teams takes care of that package
<syddraf> Varsuchi: I don't see an article link, can you please post it again?
<gaelfx> good night, #ubuntu
<Varsuchi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<L3top> jsebean: display/themes/
<jsebean> L3top: ??
<thomaspr> KM0201: Thought you were talking about PRECISE
<KM0201> thomaspr: i am
<jsebean> L3top: the notifications now have buttons like a close button and dont show this message again, id like to know how to get the normal notifications back
<thomaspr> KM0201: Am I doing something wrong as I merely see: New release 'oneiric' available.
<thomaspr> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.0.*    will leave you with only the precise kernel
<L3top> I misunderstood your question then jsebean. I thought you were saying it was black and is now white.
<Simkin> https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=18833 <-- anyone know how to fix this?
<L3top> KM0201: are you on 1004?
<ActionParsnip> thomaspr: that will need sudo :)
<ThinkT510> thomaspr: you are on natty, so oneric is next
<linuxmonkey> alesan: check out http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/gimp so you could ask when via launchpad but id suggest getting on their mailing list and being patient
<KM0201> thomaspr: i think you took something i said that had nothing to do w/ what you're saying, and are somehow applying whatever it to mean.
<Simkin> it says to edit the limits file in /etc/security but everything in there is commented out
<KM0201> L3top: negative, 12.04
 * L3top is clearly confused
<L3top> lol
<TonciJukic_AFK> Redownloaded ISO of 12.04, still hands on Live run or installation. Is there a  setting that can help? Some safe mode for install?
<alesan> linuxmonkey, :(
<ActionParsnip> TonciJukic_AFK: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<ThinkT510> thomaspr: to upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 you need to go through 11.10
<MonkeyDust> thomaspr  or fresh install
<nibbler_> since my upgrade to 12.4 i cannot connect to my companies samba-share anymore :/ smb://192.168.x.x/foo pops up a request for username, domain and password, but sign in does not work :/
<thomaspr> ThinkT510: Right, I forgot there's no jumping over releases in ubuntu ;-)
<Varsuchi> nibbler_: you need to install the cifs package
<KM0201> well, you can, but you're guaranteed to brick something.
<KM0201> lol
<TonciJukic> Are there known issues where installation or Live hangs making mouse almost non-responsive (insanely high latency) and Unity hanging?
<KM0201> Varsuchi: he doesn't have to install samba, to connect to a samba share
<brightsparks> I had 1 Gb  of Ram installed when ubuntu 11.10 was installed. The swap partition created then was 1Gb. I have now added another Gb of ram. Should I try and up the swap partition to 4Gb. And how easy is it to do that. Object been to improve performance as 11.10 seems to just eat memory.
<ThinkT510> thomaspr: you can go directly from lts to lts though, thats the only official way to "jump" releases
<nibbler_> Varsuchi, installing cifs-utils....
<Varsuchi> KM0201 I didnt say samaba
<Varsuchi> I said CIFS
<KM0201> oh, nevermind.
<Varsuchi> thats correct nibbler
<Varsuchi> that should fix it
<TonciJukic> ThinkT510 how is your battery time on 12.04 (if on it)?
<KM0201> he still shouldn't need to install cifs though i wouldn't think
<Varsuchi> you can install this too nibbler - alt..
<Varsuchi> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<KM0201> i never installed it on this laptop, and i access cifs shares jsut fine
<intore> hi, how is the way to bring up the network interfaces at boot. i need that at login screen the pc will be connected. is possible?
<TonciJukic> Does 12.04 support AHCI or it needs IDE?
<intore> am using ubuntu 11.10
<ThinkT510> TonciJukic: i'm always plugged into mains sorry
<KM0201> intore: if i'm not mistaken(unless its wireless) it should be "online" when at the login screen.. thats why you can SSH a machine, even if its on the login screen
<nibbler_> Varsuchi, same - it does not seem to accept my username/domain/password
<Varsuchi> what is the command you are using again?
<Guest85523> i have installed 12.04 via usb and now it is unable to boot from hard disk, it just show blank screen
<KM0201> Guest85523: are you on the machine now?
<intore> KM0201, ok, i'll check it. thanks
<nibbler_> Guest85523, try to edit the kernel line in the bootloader, remove quiet and splash, add: noapic lapic=off noacpi
<Guest85523> KM0201- no
<TonciJukic> I think 12.04 had to test for a few more months. The only way to install for me will probably be 11.10 then upgrade (or 11.04)
<Guest85523> right now i am using 11.10
<KM0201> Guest85523: is it a dual boot, or is ubuntu the only OS?
<Guest85523> only os
<KM0201> Guest85523: ok, boot the machine, and tart hitting the Shift button, when grub comes up, highlight the first kernel (not hte recovery one) and hit 'e'  and then let us know.
<Guest85523> nibbler- how to edit kernel?
<Seryth> Hey guys. I'm using Obuntu (Openbox  + Ubuntu) 11.10, and I want to change something about the notification popups. You know those small black rectangles that show up when a new song plays, or someone messages you on xchat, or whatever? I need to be able to click it to make it dissapear. It's currently staying visible for 30 seconds, which is unbareable. Any ideas?
<KM0201> Guest85523: thats what i'm talking you through, we need to remove the splash so you can see the error.
<dem0n> hey everyone... i am on ubuntu 12 ARM on my android phone and i must say i love it! one question i have is, is there an adobe flash for firefox that i can use for ubuntu ARM or can i use the adobe flash 32 bit app for linux? or will adobe flash not work for linux on android phones?
<nibbler_> Guest85523, press a button when you see the boot menu and press e
<Guest85523> which button?
<KM0201> shift... that should bring up grub
<tensorpudding> right shift
<KM0201> is it specifically right shift?
<tensorpudding> it brings up the bootloader menu
<tensorpudding> i think so
<KM0201> hmm, i thought it was just "shift"
<Guest85523> ok
<KM0201> Guest85523: do you have the menu up?
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: did it clean up ok?
<Wavesonics> damn... mid upgrade from the last LTS to 12.04, MySQL is giving me an error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket
<Wavesonics>  │ '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<txdv> maybe the position of that sock changed
<Guest85523> it just show the f1 and f9 key to press then nothing blank screen
<KM0201> Guest85523: listen, reboot the machine, as soon as you see the f1/f9 screen, start hitting right shift
<nibbler_> Wavesonics, that means your mysql is not running, or its socket is somewhere else (location is defined in /etc/mysql/my.cnf or /etc/my.cnf cant remember
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: Yeah, it cleaned the old linux kernels, but doesnt let me reorder. It looks like I need to manually edit grub.cfg each time it gets updated. (which, thankful, isn't that often)
<Guest85523> km0201 -- then
<KM0201> Guest85523: do you have your grub menu up?
<TheAncientGoat> Hi guys; I have a couple of problems with 12.04 on my 3-4 year old HP Pavillion tx2000.. When I boot without connection to power, I sometimes get a black screen that is inescapable unless I hit alt-sysreq u, (tty swapping doesn't work), and unity 3d doesn't work with the proprietary nvidia drivers (with a geforce go 6150 card)
<Guest85523> KM0201- no
<TheAncientGoat> Noveau works, but I get strange hangs at times then
<Wavesonics> nibbler_, looks like mine is here: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<KM0201> Guest85523: when the menu comes up, highlight the first kernel entry (not the recovery entry)... and hit e
<Guest85523> and then
<Wavesonics> which seems to be where its looking
<nibbler_> Wavesonics, ps waxl|grep mysqld
<KM0201> Guest85523: once you do that, you'll see a line that has "quiet splash" at the end... delete quite splash, then hit Cntrl + X to save and continue booting.. that will remove the splash screen... when the boot process stops, look at the error
<TheAncientGoat> Also, booting in safe mode always works when disconnected from power, I suspect it is a gpu powersaving bug
<Guest85523> ok
<Wavesonics> nibbler_, http://pastebin.com/uX7bGayu
<nibbler_> Wavesonics, did you try restarting mysql? does /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exist?
<aldo_> hi, can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: no, you dont touch grub.cfg
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: how do you want to reorder, do you want windows to be the top by any remote chance?
<Varsuchi> aldo: we will try
<aldo_> tnks a lot!
<aldo_> so, i have 5 pc
<aldo_> with Ubuntu
<Wavesonics> nibbler_, shit, wrong ssh window, 1 sec
<aldo_> and i use 1 pc for Ubuntu Server 12.04
<chrisgeorge> if I have remote access prompt disabled, can anyone think of why vnc from OS X would hang to ubuntu?
<compdoc> chrisgeorge, which ubuntu?
<chrisgeorge> compdoc: 12.04
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: Indeed, Windows at the top would be nice.
<aldo_> how can I do to connect this pc with ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: sudo mv 30_os-prober 08_os-prober; sudo update-grub
<Wavesonics> nibbler_, ha yup, mysqld was offline for some insane reason, started it up and bam, its all good
<Wavesonics> thanks a million man!!
<compdoc> chrisgeorge, what is in your .vnc/xtartup?
<nibbler_> Wavesonics, welcome ;-)
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: you edit the grub config files. You NEVER touch grub.cfg because when update-grub gets ran, it will remove any settings
<chrisgeorge> compdoc: interesting, it doesn't look like ~/.vnc even exists
<Wavesonics> nibbler_, that was scary, i did this at the most retarded time possible, and everying was offline for the upgrade... such fail on my part.
<compdoc> chrisgeorge, run vncpasswd, then run vncserver to create those files
<compdoc> then quit vncserver
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: Is the number at the beginning of "os-prober" just an ordering number or does it have to be 08?
<compdoc> chrisgeorge, .vnc is hidden, btw
<chrisgeorge> interesting compdoc, looks like they weren't even installed even though I enabled remote access in ubuntu
<chrisgeorge> compdoc: Yeah
<chrisgeorge> And aptititude can't even find those files. Interesting
<molgrum> hi, i couldn't google this because i don't know how to phrase it, but does anyone else have problems with windows shifting workplace to the current when you click on the task button in unity?
<compdoc> chrisgeorge, theres two types of vnc - one is vino which allows desktop sharing and requires that someone be logged into the console. ANd the other is vncserver, which is always running
<Varsuchi> aldo: what are you wanting to connect? file share? nfs? and what 12.04 on all machines?
<chrisgeorge> ah
<chrisgeorge> vino is installed
<compdoc> yeah, vino comes with the desktop
<chrisgeorge> looks like I need to get vncserver installed ;)
<compdoc> chrisgeorge, I like vnc4server
<chrisgeorge> I'll give that a go compdoc. I apprecate it
<chrisgeorge> appreciate
<aldo_> file share and use phpmyadmin in all pc
<compdoc> good luck
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: its just greater than the rest so moves it to the bottom, windows will then be top. I just use what I know to work
<aldo_> do you understand?
<syddraf> ActionParsnip: Thanks again for all your help. You always seem to solve my problems.
<ActionParsnip> syddraf: I try
<modernbob> anyone running postfix on 12.04 care to donate their main.cf
<aldo_> ubuntu is only in 1 pc. Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop is install in others pc
<compdoc> modernbob, the postfix conf is too complex. I like nullmailer
<llutz> modernbob: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix                   chose/set the options you need
<reader_> hai guys , how to access host ( 11.10 ) apache sever from guest ( xp) .guest os is setup-ed as host-only and can able to ping to host .
<zuckerberg> there is a problem in desktop sidebar with 12.04
<zuckerberg> it remains hidden which i have set
<zuckerberg> but
<Seryth> Hey guys. I'm using Obuntu (Openbox  + Ubuntu) 11.10, and I want to change something about the notification popups. You know those small black rectangles that show up when a new song plays, or someone messages you on xchat, or whatever? I need to be able to click it to make it dissapear. It's currently staying visible for 30 seconds, which is unbareable. Any ideas?
<llutz> modernbob: more info at http://www.postfix.org/docs.html and   http://www.postfix.org/documentation.html         just copying another main.cf makes no sense, since you don't know how the other postfix was configured and what it shall do
<MrIronMan> Hello all, I am trying to setup Ubuntu on an old machine but it freezes when I choose: "Try Ubuntu" at the live CD window, can someone help me solve that issue?
<kio_http> Is it possible to remove the (add) banner in Ubuntu Software Center ... it really wastes space on my netbook screen!
<Khmerog> best way to fix grub? becuase before i get a boot up screen to choose OS now it wont boot up..it says something about grub
<MonkeyDust> Khmerog  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bHbAnx_uwk
<MonkeyDust> oops
<TonciJukic> Ubuntu Live and install freeze (mouse latency is 5s... and ui is non responsive on new PCs too...
<MonkeyDust> !grub| Khmerog
<ubottu> Khmerog: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<TonciJukic> very strange
<MrIronMan> indeed
<Khmerog> damn more reading..
<Wavesonics> w00t, update complete! :D
<bdragon_> Hello everyone
<dean__> can someone tell me why 12.04 is missing encryptfs-utils? and apt-get is unable to locate the package?
<Khmerog> just to let you know i have ADD..i cannot concentrate when im reading a long document :(
<Resistance> Khmerog, you'll have to work through it, the documentation exists for a reason
<MrIronMan> is there a way to pass commands to the kernel at boot time when installing Ubuntu?
<MrIronMan> I wanna my grandparents to have it as well, hehe
<Khmerog> im still confused about gtk and kde...im trying to find a software on ubuntu e center...why is there 2 identical programs but one ends in gtk and other Kde>? can i install both?
<Resistance> Khmerog, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Resistance> Khmerog, they are for different desktop/runtime environments, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?>
<Khmerog> Lubuntu
<Khmerog> im sorry
<Resistance> Khmerog, ah, then use the gtk one
<Khmerog> i mean Ubuntu
<Resistance> use the GTK one
<Khmerog> forgot im on my desktop not laptop
<reader_> how to access host apache server from virtual box guest os ?
<Khmerog> GTK = Ubuntu and KDE = Kubuntu? what happens if i install a KDE on ubuntu?
<MrIronMan> Can anybody go along with me to try to install ubuntu here on the system?
<MrIronMan> cause it freezes with no warning
<tensorpudding> Khmerog, then you have kde as well, and you can choose between them at the login screen
<cookiemon5ter> Khmerog, you can install kde apps with ubuntu it will just fetch the kdelibs that you will need to run it
<L3top> At what point MrIronMan?
<bdragon_> cookiemon5ter: i hope he have some space to download all the KDE Libraries
<ActionParsnip> Khmerog: you will get the option of KDE or Gnome at the login page
<Khmerog> tensorpudding when i first installed ubuntu 1104 i remeber this login screen but now i dont have this option..
<reader_> how to access host apache server from virtual box guest os ?
<MrIronMan> L3top, when I choose "Try Ubuntu"
<Khmerog> is it becuase i have it set to automatic login? im using 64 bit btw
<MonkeyDust> Khmerog  what is it, you want or want to do?
<tensorpudding> Khmerog,  that sounds like it, you can configure that option in the settings
<Khmerog>  nothing im just trying to get uncofused about ubuntu/linux in genereal
<MrIronMan> L3top, maybe it needs something like -noapic at the kernel, dunno
<L3top> MrIronMan: Does it go black? Or does nothing happen?
<MrIronMan> L3top, nothing
<L3top> Yes... it just might.
<L3top> !noapic
 * L3top needs to just read the factoid page.
<MrIronMan> L3top, but how could I do that?
<MonkeyDust> Khmerog  'getting unconfused' is also called 'learn'
<bdragon_> MonkeyDust: lol
<reader_> how to access host apache server from virtual box guest os ?
<Varsuchi> any networking experts here?
<Khmerog> also im trying to fix my laptop becuase grub messed up..i read the document but also googled a program called Super Grub
<pkylite> hie
<bazhang> Varsuchi, ##networking
<ActionParsnip> reader_: set the networking to bridged and it will appear as another system on your LAN
<ggherdov> Hi all. I'd like to know what is the "ubuntu way" to perform the following two operations: (1) set a user's shell say to bash (/etc/passwd ?) (2) set, persistently, and system-wide for all users, the keyboard layout to say US.
<aldo_> I  want to be able to share files between your computers through your server and want to have phpMyAdmin accessible by your other systems from your Ubuntu Server system
<llutz> ggherdov: 1 sudo chsh -s /bin/bash <username>
<thomaspr> ggherdov: New user has already bash
<reader_> ActionParsnip, I setup-ed  as host-only
<Maya> Yey Gimp 2.8 is out!
 * Maya parties.
<MonkeyDust> Maya  not yet in the repos
<Maya> I know.
<Maya> Just hyping it up though.
<bazhang> !ot > Maya
<ubottu> Maya, please see my private message
<ggherdov> thomaspr: not in my case. I have been given an ubuntu Virtual Machine in god knows what state.
<ggherdov> llutz: thankyou
<reader_> ActionParsnip, If I setup as bridged it will only work when I connected to a wifi network .
<MrIronMan> So, should I go with another distro? Or there are workarounds for this freeze at startup?
<Maya> I also wonder if anyone knows hwo i can resolve an issue regarding adobe flash settings manager and gnome do. In Ubuntu 12.04
<Plouj> After an online upgrade from oneiric to precise my mouse and touchpad do not work. In fact, the synaptic driver doesn't even appear to be loaded. Can someone help?
<bdragon_> MrIronMan: if everytime you hit a wall in linux you are going to change distro i have tell you, your gonna have to buy lots of Cd's lol
<Maya> The problem is, in any web browser I use. I can right click on a flash video, or flash animation, and then select settings. After that, flash is no clickable.
<MrIronMan> bdragon_, that's not the case here
<bdragon_> MrIronMan: google is your best frined my brother
<bdragon_> Friend*
<MrIronMan> bdragon_, that's why I am here 'begging' for expertise, since I dunno where to start
<MonkeyDust> !google| bdragon_
<ubottu> bdragon_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<spow> Hi. someone playing music with a MIDI keyboard here ?
<bdragon_> ubottu: I knwo you are a bot but damn i hate you at times lol
<ubottu> bdragon_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrIronMan> ubottu, google sux, why dont you advertise DuckDuckGo? :)
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Khmerog> so im trying to make a startup usb..i insert my usb where in ubuntu do i find the usb folder?
<MonkeyDust> spow  #ubuntustudio may be the channel you want
<Khmerog> in windows its in My Computers
<spow> MonkeyDust: thanks :)
<bdragon_> MrIronMan: what is DuckDuckGo?
<borlax> hey, anyone have a fix for lightdm hanging on the login screen?
<MrIronMan> bdragon_, www.duckduckgo.com
<MonkeyDust> duckduckgo <3
<reader_> ActionParsnip, can u please help me to solve this ?
<sin_tax> can someone tell me what I should put in fstab so my ntfs partition will show up as /media/windows/ instead of /media/109 GB filesystem?
<sin_tax> I keep getting a Windows entry in my /media/ that eventually says it cannot be mounted and the 109 GB filesystem is still there...
<ActionParsnip> reader_: i guess, I'd ask in #vbox
<spow> startpage is privative also (if such is the subject), but it lacks the shortcuts ddgo has
<ActionParsnip> bdragon_: its a webseach engine, without bubbles
<reader_> ActionParsnip, Not getting any replay from #vbox
<Maya> I prefer google to duckduckgo... If they would have image search URL on the page, then great. Dropdown boxes != sexy.
<Propuls1on> Does anyone know why xpdf crashes instantly when I try to open a pdf file?
<MrIronMan> spow, which service are you talking about?
<MrIronMan> Maya, google is not free, it sells your personal information
<spow> MrIronMan: dunno, someone said duckduckgo (I didn't see the question), startpage is a nice alternative
<MrIronMan> Maya, while ddgo is
<borlax> anyone having issues with lightdm locking up after you enter the password?
<Maya> MrIronMan: Yea but I don't like clicking a lot.
<Captain_Proton> Have a problem installing 12.04 on a asus desktop with efi. It will boot off CD or USB but it does not show a Hard Drive. any thoughts
<safeith> How i can connect to HTTPS proxy like proxifier in windows ?
<Maya> Captain_Proton: Make sure harddrive appears in your Asus bios.
<bdragon_> safeith: you have to configure the browser
<Maya> safeith: Visit #Windows
<MrIronMan> Maya, I see... they are open for help, you could go there and help them out with what you cna
<bdragon_> safeith: What brwoser are you using?
<jgharris> Captain_Proton: Try F6 at boot and add the option nomodeset to the boot line. Wouldn't work on my MacBook unless I did that.
<bdragon_> exit
<bdragon_> exit
<Captain_Proton> jgharris, I will give that a try
<safeith> bdragon_: I have a http proxy and can inactive filtering with proxifier
<Khmerog> sorry got disconnected
<MrIronMan> Ok, guys, I have openSuse installed on the machine, gonna format and go with Ubuntu, lets see how it goes, cause the "Try Ubuntu" freezes up the machine
<Khmerog> did anyone answer my question on where i can find the USB/SD Card folder in ubuntu?
<MrIronMan> I will try it out, we can handle it, cant we?! :)
<Captain_Proton> jgharris, is it shift to break the boot process
<ActionParsnip> Khmerog: how do you mean 'folder'?
<Maya> MrIronMan: Do you like the Unity interface you see?
<MrIronMan> Maya, big time!!!
<Maya> :D
<MrIronMan> Maya, it is perfect for my grand parents, big and easy
<Maya> Good luck with it.
<spow> Unity :S
<MrIronMan> k3 Unity
<Maya> MrIronMan: Wait, do not just install that.
<MrIronMan> Maya, hum okay, what's on your mind?
<Maya> MrIronMan: You should install compiz settings manager, and tweak how sensitive the unity tray opens.
<spow> funny how "Unity" really did not unite the community :D
<borlax> anyone having issues with lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> spow: indeed, more ironic than funny :)
<ThinkT510> spow: got a problem?
<MrIronMan> Maya, I am looking at the Welcome screen
<Khmerog> <ActionParsnip> i want to see whats in my SD Card i just put in but it didnt autopop up like in windows
<spow> ThinkT510: nah i'm fine, I got gnome back
<MrIronMan> Maya, the "Try Ubuntu" will freeze up the machine, so I am thinking about installing it, then I can have a better picture of what is locking it
<Draton> Quick question guys: what controls Unity's launch bar icons? I'm trying to pin IDLE but it doesn't seem to want to display the icon properly.
<ThinkT510> Draton: is it a blank space?
<thomas91991> anyone know how to change the screen dimming timeout in 12.04?
<Draton> ThinkT510, It's a box w/ a question mark on it
<ActionParsnip> Draton: its the icon in the .desktop file
<ThinkT510> Draton: oh
<ActionParsnip> thomas91991: screensaver / power options in system settings
<SafariMonkey> Hi guys. Are there any lists of known adware for ubuntu/linux?
<borlax> anyone having any issues with lightdm?
<jgharris> Safari: Looking to remove it?
<jrib> !anyone | borlax
<ubottu> borlax: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Captain_Proton> thomas91991, brightness and lock in system settings
<MrIronMan> gonna have to brige up my connection to share it here, maybe I will go down
<Draton> ActionParsnip, that's what I thought too, but the .desktop file shows properly, at least in /usr/share/applications
<abhinavlal> Any easy way to install mysql 5.1 in 12.04
<ActionParsnip> borlax: none at all
<Draton> ActionParsnip, unless I'm at the wrong dir?
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Maya> spow: Just wait until it's more customizable, you might be able to move the Unity tray to bottom of your desktop screen.
<borlax> Sorry, I am having an issue logging in with lightdm. it is hanging after i type in my password
<ActionParsnip> Draton: yeah should be /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> borlax: tried the Unity2D session?
<SafariMonkey> jgharris, yes. I seem to have a fedex banner on all flash content...
<yellabs-r2> any idea why totem cant play mp4 ?
<yellabs-r2> video
<Draton> ActionParsnip, hmm, what file determines what's pinned to the bar? perhaps it's pointing at the wrong file?
<Maya> yellabs-r2: Missing codecs. Might be.
<spow> Maya: it's about having a portable interface for tablets too right ?
<yellabs-r2> odd
<Khmerog> can i be on multiple networks on IRC?
<Simkin> Khmerog: yes
<Simkin> right now i'mon undernet and free node and quakenet
<borlax> ActionParsnip: i did not, i have gdm running right now and that lets me in.
<abhinavlal> Any easy way to install mysql 5.1 in 12.04 ?
<Khmerog> thanks simkin
<yellabs-r2> what codec - package might i need for totem to play mp4 video ? mplayer can play it fine , totem not
<skylined101> Hello guys . i have a dedicated ubuntu server somwhere ( 24 gb ram ) can i install desktop and vnc and connect there remotly ?
<yellabs-r2> strantge
<Kangarooo> see in pic baloon popup still showing up. http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=7892 to witch pacage to report this?
<yellabs-r2> -t
<Captain_Proton> abhinavlal, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jgharris> Safari: Check out adblockplus extension for Mozilla. Never had any issues with adware. Also you can install ClamAV to scan your drives
<ActionParsnip> yellabs-r2: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yellabs-r2> i did
<mcb_> abhinavlal: Can it be MySQL 5.5?
<yellabs-r2> maybe reboot ?
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<thomas91991> Captain_Proton,  there is no setting to set the timeout
<ActionParsnip> skylined101: why do you need remote desktop?
<abhinavlal> Captain_Proton, that install mysql 5.5
<ThinkT510> yellabs-r2: not really strange, totem is rather awful
<skylined101> I want to install vmware workstatioon
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<Draton> skyjumpe1, I run a nas box w/ SSH
<yellabs-r2> i will go for the reboot, see if that helps
<abhinavlal> i need mysql 5.1 for a legacy application
<borlax> ActionParsnip: I thought it might have had something to do with my custom background, but i even reinstalled lightdm and it still wont log in
<Maya> spow: The future seems to be going this way: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android Looks cool.
<yellabs-r2> long shot
<Draton> skylined101, rather...
<ActionParsnip> skylined101: you can install vmware without a desktop...
<Kangarooo> see in pic baloon popup "Add Live CD" still showing up. http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=7892 to witch pacage to report this?
<spow> Maya: nooooo ... not android haha
<skylined101> how ?
<SafariMonkey> jgharris, I am sure it's local, it even plays on local swf files.
<Maya> spow: Well, not exactly android, just interface wise. Looks cool on notebooks too.
<ActionParsnip> skylined101: its a binary installer that runs in a terminal, you don't need a terminal for that
<Khmerog> if i want to complain about a OP who do i talk to
<jgharris> SafariMonkey, Weird. Definately install ClamAV and see if it picks anything up.
<wawowe> Khmerog: me
<skylined101> yes but how can i manage vmware from terminal
<jgharris> SafariMonkey, I think there is some root kit detection programs out there too.
<ThinkT510> Khmerog: #ubuntu-ops i think
<Maya> spow: But the reason I like Unity so much is that it's much cleaner. The menu bar is merged with the notification bar. So that is less pixels on your screen being used up. Your task bar would slide in/out whenever you need it. So the tray/tasks bar do not just sit there eating up pixels on your screen.
<ActionParsnip> skylined101: connect to it using the VIC
<Khmerog> thanks
<Kangarooo> see in pic baloon popup "Add Live CD" still showing up. http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=7892 to witch pacage to report this?
<steveccc> hi all - i have an ext3 filesystem on an old disk and the standard filesystem check says the check is complete and the filesystem is not clean. Its most probably that the disk has broken but is there a harsher filesystem check / repair I could try
<thomas91991> On my laptop if I don't interact with the system ubuntu dims my screen a bit after about 30-60 sec... I want to increase this time out to 5 minutes or something?
<Captain_Proton> abhinavlal, backports maybe but why would you want to there are BIG security fixes in the latter vrs
<ActionParsnip> skylined101: runs well in Wine apparently: http://www.virtualinsanity.com/index.php/2009/02/02/vmware-infrastructure-client-on-ubuntu-an-update/
<spow> Maya: true that ... but in a few full-screen consoles anyways ... and on ubuntu to cc Android + use Eclipse ... since it's the 'standard dev environment'. So I rolled back to gnome just to be closer to what i'm using
<trekkme> when using ubuntu precises volume management to create a crypted partition, whats used as backend? luks/cryptsetup?
<borlax> ActionParsnip: Just went through and tried Ubuntu2D and still not luck there
<sin_tax> How can I add/change a label for an NTFS partition? Running 12.04 if it matters.
<ActionParsnip> !label | sin_tax
<ubottu> sin_tax: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<sin_tax> Thanks AP
<sin_tax> I trust that's OK for internal drives as well?
<jgharris> !rootkit
<spow> !gq
<thomaspr> Khmerog: Have you found your devices in /media ?
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<mcb_> abhinavlal: Do you have a backup .deb file of MySQL 5.1? If not, you can download from mysql page, but i think they only let you download RPM files, so you will have to use alien to install, or download the tar ball and compile it.
<yellabs-r2> solved the totem not playing mp4, install restricted, but also uninstall gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<Captain_Proton> thomas91991, you have to install gconf-editor and dig around in there
<yellabs-r2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126030/totem-not-playing-certain-videos-in-12-04
<thomas91991> okay thanks
<Maya> spow: I'm using eclipse+aptana right now, looks great.
<yellabs-r2> aptana is great true
<ActionParsnip> sin_tax: its a partition, so should be ok
<spow> Maya: I'm used to vi and pure C :P
<spow> Maya: so eclipse and java is a real pain
<Maya> sin_tax: I hope you are using gparted. The interface for managing your partitions looks nice. More friendly
<spow> Maya: but Ubuntu is ages more evolved than just a few years back
<spow> so that's one good thing at least
<kiran->  how to know my routers ip?
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: the internmal IP or the external one?
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: it has 2
<Draton> ActionParsnip, interesting tidbit: when I use the hud and 'add to launcher', it gives me the generic icon, but by going to /usr/share/applications and dragging and dropping, it gives me the correct icon
<syddraf> I'm trying to install the proprietary ati driver on a fresh xubuntu install, but it keeps failing. Does anyone know what could be causing it or where to look to find out?
<kiran-> ActionParsnip tell me both
<yellabs-r2> so thanks again great community of ubuntu users ! :)
<Maya> kiran-: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17012/how-to-find-your-ip-address-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: go to www.ipchicken.com  to see external
<wawowe> syddraf: that was happening to me when i chose the updated version
<kiran-> Maya no . not my ip. the routers page ip
<Maya> kiran-: Visit Snoopmyip.com for external ip.
<wawowe> syddraf: try the other one if you didn't
<sin_tax> Maya, I am using GParted, thanks.  I had to unmount the partition before I could add the label, which was where I was hung up...
<kiran-> ActionParsnip no . not my ip. the routers page ip
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: ip route show | grep default | awk '{ print $3}'    will show your internal IP
<Maya> sin_tax: You can NEVER do anything to a partition that is mounted (Unless in rear cases but let use not get into that topic). Just dont try to change a partition that is mounted :+)
<Maya> sin_tax: That page shows your internal Ip too.
<maheanuu> I have been crashing around for the past 3 days trying to get the sound working on this Toshiba Laptop running only Ubuntu 10.04.4 64bit, I sure could use some help in troubleshooting the problem
<sin_tax> Hopefully a reboot fixes my latest problem... /crossedfingers
<grimeton> hi
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: is it ok in newer versions, like Precise?
<grimeton> anyone in here using ubuntu on amd's abrazo?
<Maya> maheanuu: Try: sudo alsa force-reload
<maheanuu> I should say that it was working fine, until I opened Skype and then all hell broke loose now I cannot hear our use the mike on anything
<Binsh> Weyho. Im getting a bit frustrated here. My ubuntu 12.04 crashes random while messing around with dash. The screen freeze, and then go black, then it comes back again, and so on.
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds then try some sound stuff
<Dommer> ISSUE:  When listening to music on my nw 8000 laptop I plug in my headphones and go to sound settings to mute the speakers but cannot find the option to only have it stream to my hadphones.  Same result in terminal > alsamixer.  what do
<Binsh> Is there anywhere i can look in the logs for errors?
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Maya, I have no newer version, and will try a force reload and a killall
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, I will be right back
<splnet> Is this the right channel to ask about applets? I don't see an intuitive way to delete/add applets to unity. In my case there are 2 blueman applets.
<user1_> need to monitor network bandwidth for each and every pc's, pls help me...
<wawowe> Dommer: if you have multiple sound cards try hitting f6 in alsamixer
<sin_tax> OK, I am 95% there - I have my partition auto-mounting and labeled properly, but when I go to unmount it, I get an error stating that only root can umount it.. I believe that I already did a chown to my username for the mount location, any ideas?
<Dommer> wawowe only one.  Its a laptop :|
<walbert> Hey guys - I have a slew (50+) of virtual machines on AWS, all of which have impossible-to-remember hosts.  On Windows, my solution for keeping them organized and accessible was a little script to keep SecureCRT's tree of available sessions up to date, using the descriptive names (not host names) of the instances themselves.  It seems like Ubuntu fits my work flow better in general, but I don't know of any good visual managers for r
<walbert> emote hosts - and openssh config files don't really give me much in the way of being able to assign descriptive aliases.  Any ideas?
<xangua> splnet: did you check that it is not repeated twice on the Startup preferences¿
<wylde> sin_tax: you still require root access to mount/unmount partitions. Just prepend the command with sudo
<jgharris> walbert: Landscape is available but its not free.
<wawowe> Dommer: there should be a virtical bar in alsamixer with headphone under it
<kiran-> Maya ActionParsnip how to get.. at the router seetings page? i have 2 routers. i cant get the ip of second one
<sin_tax> wylde, well, with one of my NTFS partitions I can just do it via nautilus, but this one is throwing that error
<wawowe> Dommer: if not then there may be an issue with the driver
<Dommer> wawowe I know there _should be_, but it is not available
<wawowe> Dommer: what kind of sound card does it have?
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: then look at the ip of your interfaces and you can probably guess the IP from that. If they have not been configured you'll probably find that both are 192.168.0.1 which will cause havok with routing
<splnet> xangua: let me check that
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: if so, disconnect one wire and access the router
<jgharris> walbet: Are you looking to do asset management?
<wylde> sin_tax: did you try it with sudo? I believe nautilus use gvfs for mounting.
<Dommer> intel 82801DB-ICH4
<Brustofski-Fan> i can't find gtk+-2.0 glib-2.0 gthread-2.0 in the 12.04 repo
<Dommer> intel 82801DB-ICH4 wawowe
<kiran-> ActionParsnip how to trace route?
<walbert> jgharris: not particularly, i just need ssh and sftp
<chandru_in> how do I delete old data of incremental backups with duplicity?
<hector> using multiple monitors, does anyone know how to remove the panel at the top from the screens other than the primary?
<Dommer> kiran- zenmap is an applicatio for ip ping, trace route, whois, and more.  Good to look into.
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Maya, I tried both with no results and AC I will post the res7
<chandru_in> Say I have weekly scheduled backups but want to clean up all backup older than a week
<lousygarua> ubuntu 12.04 - my min/max/close buttons are on the right side of the windows! all of the sudden! i know it's weird, but i want them back on the left side. does it have to do something with the gnome-settings-daemon?
<jgharris> walbet: Should just need write a bash script then.
<walbert> hector: it's in the "Displays" section of system settings, under Launcher placement
<ActionParsnip> kiran-: you'll need to install the tracerote package then the command is also traceroute, not tracert like in windows
<walbert> jgharris: yeah, I was resigning to that, but figured I'd ask in here first
<Captain_Proton> I am trying to install 12.04 on a ASUS desktop with a EFI bois I can get it to boot but when I try to install it there is no hardrive. I tried both IDE and SATA settings.
<kiran-> ActionParsnip i think by that i can find my 2 ips|?
<walbert> landscape looks interesting, but doesn't exactly fit the use case i've got in mind
<jgharris> walbert: Hehe.
<wawowe> Dommer: what is in alsamixer? master pcm etc
<hector> hey walbert: it just shows one huge screen called "Laptop" even though its two desktop monitors =/
<meraj> hi
<__Alex_> Anyone experienced with Busybox, is there a way i can make ash use a startup script?
<meraj> is there any one to help me?
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Maya, I tried both and no joy here are the results of the action you asked for AC, http://paste.ubuntu.com/965068/
<walbert> hector: I've got the same 'laptop' terminology faux pas, but it lets me choose between "Laptop", and "All Displays".  Choosing "Laptop" takes it off the auxilliary screens
<hector> hmm, i'll try setting it to All first and then set it back to Laptop
<hector> didnt work :(
<wawowe> Dommer: also what does aplay -l say
<walbert> hector: Don't know what to tell you :)  If it helps, I'm using the nvidia non-free drivers in a twinview configuration
<meraj> hi
<hector> thanks walbert :)
<wawowe> meraj: what do you need help with?
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Maya, this was a working system until I re-installed Skype then things took a turn for the worse and with my playing around I have seemed to make things intolerable here
<jackjackw> anyone in here know anything about fluxbox?
<jackjackw> i need help
<jackjackw> will give cookies
<meraj> how to check internet speed in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: ask away
<WeThePeople> hi
<jackjackw> ActionParsnip - just installed fluxbox - for some reason my mod4 keybinds arent working correctly, any ideas?
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Did you read my paste above?
<meraj> wawoe: hw to check internet speed in terminal?
<WeThePeople> when i plug in headphones the music still comes out of the laptop speakers..ive looked through the settings and changed some things around, still not working
<wawowe> meraj: apt-get install nload; nload
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: not used flux in ages, maybe others can advise
<kyrion12> anyone running 12.04
<kyrion12> my adb nor fastboot want to wrok
<kyrion12> work*
<jackjackw> ActionParsnip - what you using as a winmanager?
<meraj> wawoe:  thanks buddy
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: whatever unity2d uses
<jackjackw> ahh i dont like u2d :<
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: works well and no Compiz stinking the place up
<meraj> wawowe: im using ubuntu 10.04,laptop keyboard is nt working properly bt usb keyboard working ,wat to do???suggest
<jackjackw> yeah thats why im enjoying fluxbox ActionParsnip
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, here is the results you asked for      wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<jackjackw> its basically nothing, just a little launcher and a load of key commands
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: I use lxde too, which uses openbox
<jackjackw> lxde, ive never had a look at... worthwhile?
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: no, run it in a terminal and select to upload to the server
<wawowe> meraj: you want to use both keyboards at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: its nice and light, bit heavier than pure fluxbox but adds some useful stuffs
<meraj> wawowe: no dear i wanna only laptop keyboard
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, my fault, I will try again   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5d855aa4bcdd8e141494ce592669d653e735dcd7
<jackjackw> hmm... i really wanted to go down the elitest path with fluxbox lmao, but without half the keybinds working its just silly
<maheanuu> Sorry about that I thought I had copied it
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, do you know whats happening here..when i plug in headphones the music still comes out of the laptop speakers..ive looked through the settings and changed some things around, still not working
<wawowe> meraj: unplug the usb keyboard
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: try adding the positionfix=1 option to your sound #module
<meraj> wawowe: ok dear
<SafariMonkey> Sorry, guys, I tried using clamav but can't figure out how to just scan the computer for malware (like normal antivirus)
<meraj> wawoe:wat to next?
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-iquik/alsa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, BRB Off to get a cuppa, being an old retired Navy Chief I only run on Cafe!
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: why such an old release?
<perlsyntax> How do i get rubygem to update?
<wawowe> meraj: do any of the buttons on the keyboard work or is it just the wrong layout?
<perlsyntax> anyone know?
<jackjackw> could do with somebodies help getting fluxbox set up correctly, pm - can give what.cd invite as a thank you
<perlsyntax> ??????
<meraj> wawoe: its some time after rebooting works,some time nt work..
<kyrion12> does anyone have problems with android adb and ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: tried #fluxbox ?
<SafariMonkey> jgharris, you recommended clamav. How would I go about doing a scan?
<ralfska> hi, could anybody tell me why Ubuntu (or Mint) is unable to properly restart my computer?
<jackjackw> perlsyntax sudo gem update --system
<wawowe> meraj: sounds like a hardware problem to me
<ironcamel> what does ubuntu use for a photo manager now? it used to be shotwell i think.
<jackjackw> ActionParsnip was unaware; cheers bro :)
<meraj> wawoe: nope dear
<abhinavmehta> I'm trying to install puppet using apt-get, its a simple install…but this is giving this error: http://bpaste.net/show/07OuzbU2cw8SVZtFayHg/ Can someone tell me whats wrong here..?
<wawowe> meraj: does it work with other software? can you access the bios?
<abhinavmehta> I'm doing this on EC20instance, and there in first attempt it fails…if I retries, it success …whats wrong..?
<SafariMonkey> jgharris, sorry if you see that, I need to go and eat now.
<SafariMonkey> still, answer
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Back!
<meraj> wawowe:no,i can not access the bios.
<lousygarua> Got disconnected and dunno if anyone answered. My problem is that the min/max/close buttons on the windows are all of the sudden on the right side of the window title bar, and I liked them where they were!
<jackjackw> this channel is chaos :')
<maheanuu> and the age of my drivers was unknown I re-installed 10.04.4 after a catastrophic drive failure
<steveccc> does extra software have to be installed on 12.04 to mount ext3 filesystems
<wawowe> meraj: then it is a hardware issue, try taking it apart and making sure the keyboard ribbon is plugged in
<wawowe> steveccc: no
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, the age of my drivers was unknown I re-installed 10.04.4 after a catastrophic drive failure,
<CJKay1> L3top: Spoke too soon... kernel panic
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: updated driver now? all ok?
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: install "dialog"
<Captain_Proton> meraj, have you try install pulseaudio manger in the software center
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: I've installed dialog..though it is giving the error
<maheanuu> Driver in the middle of update now
<steveccc> i have a filesystem that is showing clean but giving the following error on mounting "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<steveccc>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<cookiemon5ter> if i minimize xchat to tray it just disappears nowhere to be found, anyone else have issues with this with unity
<meraj> wawoe: is there any upgradation of keyborad drivers ,kindly assist me.
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: are you using screen or telnet or something?
<root> irc-hispano.org
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: nope..
<meraj> caption: no dear
<wawowe> meraj: drivers won't help
<zumodoki> Hello!
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: Btw why you said that..?
<zumodoki> Quick question.
<bilegt> hello? if I install python3, my current version of python2, will be replaced?
<zumodoki> Can I installed ubuntu 12 on a 4GB Flashh card?
<meraj> wawoe: ok thanks lot
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kesavan> bilegt"
<kesavan> bilegt: no
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: because the error says "dumb terminal"
<steveccc> is there anything that can be done with a bad superblock on a disk when filesystem check comes back clean?
<bilegt> kesavan: thanks
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: ohh yes, I'm running via ssh..
<kesavan> but you need to access the executable differently
<tdlam> hello folks
<meraj> caption_p:  ya tell me
<jackjackw> okay: updated question - does anyone know why mod4 (win key) on my filco tenkeyless usb is not working on ubuntu in general?
<linuxmonkey> lol ActionParsnip  we told him that like 4 times allready unless its a different root user
<fidel_> !rootirc > root
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: here is a little detailed stuff, what I'm doing…. http://pastie.org/3854915
<fidel_> !rootirc > Guest71036
<ubottu> Guest71036, please see my private message
<L3top> CJKay1: can I get your lspci | grep VGA again?
<tdlam> was wondering if you could tell me how to check what version of xubuntu I am running...is there a terminal command? thanks in advance
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: try TERM=xterm apt-get install whatever
<Guest60364> broadcom network card not work with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tdlam: lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Guest60364
<ubottu> Guest60364: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CJKay1> L3top: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<CJKay1> L3top: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0df1 (rev a1)
<oles> hello
<CJKay1> L3top: It's working at the moment, but now I'm just waiting for it to panic again
<mcb_> tdlam: lsb_release -a
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, Yes and things are beautiful again, havent checked the mic, but that is next...   I would like to know if there is a way to master the terminal for troubleshootin and if there is a "learners guide/tutorial to learn from?
<tdlam> thank you folks
<jackjackw> usb filco keyboard's mod4(winkey) is not working at all ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<L3top> Right... is this using bumblebee or your own assignment in xorg?
<jackjackw> suggestions?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: sorry, I couldn't get the last-one…can you plz elaborate a little more..?
<zumodoki> Can I install on 4GB Flashcard?
<julian> Hey guyzz
<L3top> Right... is this using bumblebee or your own assignment in xorg CJKay1
<mohamed> Hello
<ActionParsnip> jackjackw: does it make an event in xev?
<richy17> my software center is crashed
<oles> ubuntu 12.04 can boot only with acpi=off, is it possible to fix this problem?
<tdlam> God bless you both that did it all the best and thank you again
<julian> http://acid-wire.tk
<oles> on my laptop
<CJKay1> L3top: I used nvidia-xconfig to create the xorg.conf.nvidia file, which is what IronHide is reading to start its own X server
<jackjackw> ActionParsnip : yes
<CJKay1> L3top: I used to just download the previous pre-made ones that ironhide-configure offered, but now it just dies
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: TERM=xterm apt-get install puppet
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: type that
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: it looks like it finished installing though, from that last paste, so you could just manually edit /etc/default/puppet
<richy17> broadcom network card will not work with ubuntu
<L3top> CJKay1: did you set the BUS ID?
<CJKay1> L3top: Si
<wylde> !broadcom | richy17
<ubottu> richy17: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<L3top> hmmm... I need to look up ironhide.
<CJKay1> L3top: http://pastebin.com/tH2EmkHe
<xskydevilx> Has anyone had problems with nVidia drivers and 12.04?
<CJKay1> But like I said - it works, but I guess not... very stable
<CJKay1> xskydevilx: Oh hai
<richy17> my ubuntu software centre crashed
<ActionParsnip> richy17: wired or wireless?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: ok…I'll give a try..and tons of thanks :)
<xskydevilx> CJKay1, So yes?
<CJKay1> xskydevilx: Yes
<CJKay1> xskydevilx: What's the problem?
<xskydevilx> CJKay1, Flickering at first and instability.
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: TERM=xterm dpkg-reconfigure puppet
<xskydevilx> CJKay1, Now it doesn't log into Unity 3D.
<richy17> my ubuntu software centre is crashed i cannot install anything
<CJKay1> xskydevilx: Do you know if you're using the nouveau driver (default) or have you apt-get installed nvidia-current?
<linuxmonkey> richy17:  does it give you an error
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: okay
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | richy17
<ubottu> richy17: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<richy17> linuxmonkey: yes
<maheanuu> ActionParsnip, All working wonderfully, thank you again for the "rescue",
<xskydevilx> CJKay1, I'm using the proprietary one.
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: i suggest a newer release, the newer libraries and drivers will help your system run smoother
<ghabit> Hello. I'm looking for easy and gui DLNA server. Help me please ^)
<ActionParsnip> maheanuu: that text I gave was on the sound troubleshooting procedure Ubuntu doc, it should have been your first thing to go to
<richy17> my ubuntu software centre is crashed
<ActionParsnip> richy17: yes, I gave you the fix
<jackjackw> ActionParsnip, I dunno how you deal with them :>
<oles> how can i use tex mode while installation?
<oles> text
<CJKay1> xskydevilx: Could you give us the output of "lspci | grep VGA" and also the contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (upload to pastebin.com, set syntax highlighting to Xorg config)
<L3top> CJKay1: interesting read http://askubuntu.com/questions/108648/bumblebee-or-ironhide
<xskydevilx> CJKay1, I can't get into the actually GUI at the moment, as I am using Windows to actually contact someone. Also, I just get a black screen when I try to boot it now.
<yitz_> I got an Ubuntu server that's spamming the logs with messages about USB devices ... and I don't see any USB device plugged in. "new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 82" "usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71" "usb 2-1:350
<yitz_> ... device not accepting address 62, error -71". Either there's a hidden USB device or a damaged usb controller (we had some water issues) or .. something. Any ideas? Any way to disable USB? I might just modprobe -r the usb stuff
<bikbak> my terminal has been crashed
<CJKay1> L3top: Odd, the repo is updated for precise so I presumed he was working on it
<L3top> !nomodset
<L3top> boo at my inability to use factoids
<wylde> yitz_: if you don't need usb, see if you can disable usb entirely in your bios.
<bikbak> my terminal crashed
<CJKay1> xskydevilx: Ah, that could be a problem. Reboot, choose the Ubuntu recovery mode option, and then select the failsafe graphics mode
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: its giving this error: dpkg-preconfigure: unable to re-open stdin:
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: I ran this: conn.exec_command("\export TERM=xterm; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install puppet")
<xskydevilx> CJKay1, will try in a few minutes.
<yitz_> wylde: Oooh. Good idea. Will see if the BIOS offers that
<wylde> bikbak/richy17: do you actually have a problem or are you just trolling?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: ignore slash
<bikbak> problem
<linuxmonkey> L3top: probably cayse its not a factoid in the database
<CJKay1> L3top: Doesn't look like TBP has ben updated for ~4 months either :/
<yitz_> 'sudo lsmod | grep -i usb' doesn't show anything that I can remove :(
<CJKay1> I'll give it a go anyway
<handydart> i cant remove ubuntu, i have install it with wubbi
<wylde> bikbak/richy17/handydart: do you actually have a problem or are you just trolling?
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: are you logged in with ssh or are you executing cmds without logging in?
<freeball> does anyone know why in 12.04 encryptfs-utils is missing and apt-get install says package cannot be found
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: I'm running this ssh-commands via script..and thats why I can't afford dpkg-reconfigure
<ActionParsnip> !find encryptfs
<ubottu> Package/file encryptfs does not exist in precise
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: I'm logged-in with ssh
<linuxmonkey> !factoid > L3top
<ubottu> L3top, please see my private message
<sepr> hey I got this problem, i'm trying to add an openvpn to my ubuntu installation (installed openvpn etc already) but everytime I want to select a certificate for the connection it doesn't show up :/ (so I click on the drop down to select one, it makes me search for it in the filesystem, I go to the directory where the cert is but it seems to be "hidden", even when I enable to see hidden files)
<sepr> can somebody help me?
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: like a php script?
<v1z_> hey
<v1z_> dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 finished
<v1z_> but 12.04 wont boot
<v1z_> all I get is a gray screen
<FloodBot1> v1z_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhinavmehta> yes, kind of…actually its a python script.
<wylde> !enter | v1z_
<ubottu> v1z_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: any reason you can't run them without the script?
<v1z_> sorry. typing from mobile.
<Greenwhirl> Ok, so...
<Greenwhirl> I'm trying to install Ubuntu
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: script is what..I'm trying to build.
<Greenwhirl> but my main hard drive isn't showing up in the installer
<Greenwhirl> only the thumb drive that I'm running ubuntu from
<linuxmonkey> !enter | Greenwhirl
<ubottu> Greenwhirl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<balachmar> Hi, can someone help me fix my grub2? After reboot it dropped to grub rescue.
<sepr> is there anyone who can help me?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: I'm writing a simple python app..which can handle different cloud-vendors with single python-app.
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: so, point is don't want a solution to fix this manually
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: manually..I've already fixed this….but with ssh, I'm getting stuccoed.
<jackjackw> okay so my mod4 key also works in unity2d ActionParsnip
 * v1z_ upgraded 11.10 -> 12.04 wont boot, all I get is a grayish screen. is dist upgrade really this useless?
<balachmar> \j #btrfs
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: you could avoid using dpkg-preconfigure
<jackjackw> so its defo a fluxbox issue methinks
<Greenwhirl> Help?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: how..?
<v1z_> going for a fresh install. thats ubuntu culture anyways. no upgrades  they say ...
<patson> hi.. I'd like to know how to run the installer (ubiquity) in textmode (I have the desktop 32 bit .iso as a bootable USB  stick)
<freeball> ok I wasnt typing in the correct package name :o
<patson> for some reason, the graphical installer crashes right after I enter the user details
<fidel_> patson: using some kind of special chars?
<patson> syslog leads me to think that some value doesn't get passed correctly
<patson> nope
<wylde> patson: get the alternate iso for text based install
<patson> wylde: dammit
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: i'm not sure if apt-get has an option to do that, but it does have an option to download only
<patson> guess I have to
<wylde> patson: yeah basically, afaik
<wyt> hello everyone
<v1z_> conclusion: avoid dist-upgrade; install 12.04  fresh.
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: so you could use apt-get "download only" and a script to install the downloaded debs with dpkg
<wylde> v1z_:  do-release-upgrade?
<wyt> i'm having a basic navigation issue within terminal. could someone help me?
<fidel_> !ask | wyt
<ubottu> wyt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<v1z_> wylde: what?
<wylde> v1z_: I upgraded my server, had a few fixes to do afterwards but it's working quite well.
<balachmar> Hi, can someone help me fix my grub2? After reboot it dropped to grub rescue.
<myFriend> how to repair my laptop is not working
<Dr_willis_> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wylde> v1z_: to upgrade to 12.04, you can use do-release-upgrade
<wyt> every time i type "cd" and a directory it says "no such file or directory
<myFriend> i tried to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 now i see a screen for asking to boot, it is the grub
<freeball> someone should make a utility that compiles a list of nondefault software installed and tarballs your home directory for install fresh installing
<myFriend> but none of the options make it work
<myFriend> it always come back to the same screen over and over
<fidel_> wyt: are you used to 'pwd' and 'ls'?
<Dr_willis_> wyt,  You are using the proper name? CASE is imporntant... use the TAB key to auto-complete names
<myFriend> what should I try?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: for installing that way, I've to build the source..and for that I'll need build-essentials etc….and I want to avoid installing build-essentials, coz target node will be a production node..and build-essentials may bring security-holes..
<linuxmonkey> !enter | myFriend
<ubottu> myFriend: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CJKay1> L3top: Installed bumblee from git, will report back after restart
<v1z_> wylde: ok but I cant even boot; do-release-upgrade after I already did a dist upgrade? (I did an upgrade to 12.04 from update-manager gui
<wyt> im used to cd and dir like with DOS
<ghabit> sorry for question repeating, was in reboot. Looking for DLNA server, advise me please.
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: and team has decided already…not to build source on target machines.
<wyt> proper name? im pretty sure i am
<myFriend> I just run the memtest now
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: you wouldn't need source
<Dr_willis_> wyt,  'Case is imporntant - lesson #1'   Downloads is NOT the same as downloads
<wylde> v1z_: ahh alrighty, sorry I missed that. I have a few things going on here atm.
<fidel_> wyt: 'pwd' outputs the current directory
<fidel_> wyt: 'ls' shows the content of the current dir
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: just apt-get -d $DEB; dpkg -i $DEB
<lousygarua> found my answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/124015/window-controls-moved-to-right-hand-side#_=_
<Dr_willis_> wyt,  when in doubt use the tab key to auto complete names and paths. its worth while to read a few bash guides.
<fidel_> wyt: try those in combination with tab-completion while typing
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: okay…I'll re-try with this. thnx again :)
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: something like that, but the issue is you'll have to manually configure anything that used dpkg-preconfigure
<wyt> thanks :)
<Dr_willis_> !bash | wyt
<ubottu> wyt: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: hmm…but that's not a problem for me…but thanks for pointing.
<CJKay> L3top: Bumblee is a success, although whether it is any more stable than Ironhide... I don't know
<v1z_> wylde: tx. almost everyone installs ubuntu ditro upgrades fresh anyways. i was being adventurous
<abdel> can any1 help me, im having issues trying to install ubuntu 12.04
<dbtmro> Hi. I've got a strange problem. My burner detects only dvd-rw; it doesn't detect cd-rw. Please help. Thank you.
<Resistance> !details | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CJKay> L3top: So I'm still stuck with this strange lightdm thing though. Whenever I want to log in, I have to switch to tty1, stop the lightdm service, start gdm and log in with that
<CJKay> It works perfectly fine with guest though :S
<wylde> v1z_: so was I why I upgraded my server. I even did it using a the 12.04 server iso on a live usb :)
<SafariMonkey> jgharris, are you there? could you clarify how to use clamav?
<Dr_willis_> CJKay,  i have a similer issue. I just set it to use GDM by default for now.
<L3top> That I have not come across CJKay... perhaps someone else has some insight
<ActionParsnip> SafariMonkey: the clamav ubuntu page has a lot of usefulness
<Dr_willis_> CJKay,  all desktops fail to load with lightdm. gdm - they all work.
<myFriend> me too can someone please help me repair my ubuntu 12.04 upgrade?
<abdel> ok, im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from a usb but when the screen with the options to install it its supposed to appear instead a bunch of lines and dots appears, as if the screen was broken. I tried ubuntu 10,10 and the same happens
<CJKay> Dr_willis_, L3top: I'll have a quick Google
<ActionParsnip> myFriend: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_willis_> !nomodeset | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> abdel: what video chip do you use?
<abdel> i have a laptop, lenovo ideapad
<SafariMonkey> ActionParsnip, it was recommended to me to identify adware on my computer. All I can find is about server use etc...
<dbtmro> Hi. I've got a strange problem on Ubuntu 12.04 x64. My burner detects only dvd-rw; it doesn't detect cd-rw. Please help. Thank you.
<L3top> linuxmonkey: see that is what confuses me... I was sure it was there... <L3top> !nomodset  no go... <Dr_willis_> !nomodeset | abdel goes...
<WeThePeople> what is the command to check what sound card i am using
<ActionParsnip> dbtmro: if you run  sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive    do you see:  /dev/cdrw
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sudo lshw -C sound
<dbtmro> let me try.
<B|tchX> !welcome
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, thankyou
<v1z_> abdel: sometimes you have to install plugging a monitor to the laptop, but when ubuntu boots normally after instlled it will work with your laptop lcd
<B|tchX> How do I get to the banner?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: still getting this error http://pastie.org/3855060
<ezoe> I think this new HUD is not bad. the problem is, I tend to forget the existence.
<ezoe> and use traditional menu even though HUD takes less time to access nested menu entry.
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: I guess, its looking for console to output…and not getting that..that's why giving this error..right..?
<myFriend> ActionParsnip: i try to enter console to enter install command however i cannot get there
<myFriend> i tried dpkg on recover mode but get weird errors
<myFriend> what option should i try?
<ActionParsnip> myFriend: press CTRL+ALT+T
<myFriend> oh thanks
<abdel> but how can i add the nomodeset to the usb, i cant even see the splash screen
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: yes
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: and if I'm correct, than that's why I tried this too: http://pastie.org/3855069
<abdel> all i see is the broken screen
<explorer_> hai guys, I'am new to linux and I setup a local wifi network. now I created my own webpage in /var/www/index.html with ip 192.168.1.1 and I want to use it from 192.168.1.2 but I cant able to use the localhost server in 192.168.1.1
<B|tchX> ubottu gave it to me thanks: /msg ubottu rules
<ubottu> B|tchX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: but didn't worked for me..:(
<B|tchX> ubottu got jokes
<mukwenhac> hi guys, is there an irc client that runs in the terminal?
<fidel_> mukwenhac: irssi
<myFriend> ActionParsnip: I am on the console root but it gives me not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock, but dpkg no matter how i run it it will be the same
<dbtmro> help please
<lcie> anyone able to install 12.04 server inside vmware?
<myFriend> dbtmro: upgrade ubuntu?
<dbtmro> no
<dbtmro> fresh install
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: so any further pointers...?
<SunTsu> mukwenhac: lots of. irssi, bitchx, epic2, although you probably want to use irssi
<fidel_> mukwenhac: consider using it in a 'screen'
<myFriend> ActionParsnip: the ctrl+alt +T is done when or where?
<jbwiv> guys, at one time I used xinerama, so only Ubuntu 2d was supported. However, I've recently switched to an AMD card which supports my three monitors with compositing, so Gnome 3 is working well. I want to try Unity, but it no longer shows up in my lightdm menu...only Unity2d. How can I get Unity to show up again?
<shymega> fidel_: Yeah, screen is great for this.
<B|tchX> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mukwenhac> fidel, why?
<ActionParsnip> myFriend: run the command ubottu gave...
<mukwenhac> SunTsu: thanks
<fidel_> mukwenhac: well - at least if you have the option to let it run permanently on a server and just connect to it in case you want to use it
<BromaxSux> heya, have the same problem mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/934013 but am using mysql 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 on precise.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934013 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "Mysql fails to start after upgrade to precise" [High,Fix released]
<B|tchX> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: apt-get -d install puppet
<myFriend> ActionParsnip: I did but i get dpkg error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | myFriend
<ubottu> myFriend: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis_> mukwenhac,  weechat is a nice text based irc client also.
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: that's what I did last...
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: sudo apt-get download -d puppet && sudo dpkg -i puppet_2.7.1-1ubuntu3.6_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | myFriend
<ubottu> myFriend: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<myFriend> ActionParsnip: i tried the first, it does not change anything, i will try the fsck
<myFriend> now thanks
<ActionParsnip> np
<myFriend> the fsck should fix the problem that is given right?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: not sure, if this helps …. http://pastie.org/3855094 (debconf-show)
<abhinavmehta> ]
<myFriend> that i can run from the first screen window i get i think entering the recover mode
<nyuszika7h> !compose
<nyuszika7h> !composekey
<nyuszika7h> !search compose
<ubottu> Found: gui, html
<nyuszika7h> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<nyuszika7h> -.-
<nyuszika7h> Does anyone know what is the default compose key?
<nyuszika7h> Before you tell me about right Super/Meta/Windows key, I don't have one on the right side.
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: did "apt-get -d download puppet && dpkg -i *.deb" not work?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe nope…I showed the error-paste you earlier
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: repast in that earlier link http://pastie.org/3855060
<abhinavmehta> *repasting
<myFriend>  it says here mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14` not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<abdel> I tried to press f6 and do the nomodeset thing but i couldnt, i cant read anything its all dots and lines, is there no solution to this problem??
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: for the locale: export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: ok..lemme try again
<SafariMonkey> clam found nothing on /*
<wylde> nyuszika7h: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#Keys <--- is that any help?
<Phoenixz> Hello there, is there somy very very bad bug going on at the moment that completely disrupts network on the KDE / GNome level? Since yesterday night on 4 different computers (Both Kubuntu and Ubuntu) WIFI and cabled network has failed.. Cabled networks it says that there is no cable connected, wifi just hangs in setting network address.. A manual ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask etc etc., route add default gw, and setting /etc/resolv.conf makes
<Phoenixz> internet accessible again though
<kaned> Has anyone seen this before?  I thought it was...interesting: https://goput.it/nyg.png (Gparted error)
<Dr_willis_> abdel,  the alternative cd uses a text based installer.
<Phoenixz> Even after that, KDE just keeps telling me that there is no cable connected
<myFriend>  it says here mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14` not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: still having http://pastie.org/3855119
<abdel> ohh, yes i have the alt 64bit one
<myFriend> i guess if none of this works i rather inject the usb live and try to fix it from the right?
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: it is actually installing though, right?
<ghabit> Help  - looking for DLNA server. GUI based and easy-to-use.
<bdelin> hello, is it possible to view a log of commands used over ssh
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: yes..
<abdel> so, do i download the "regular one"
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: despite the error
<bdelin> my server was hijacked
<Tiktalik> Oh god
<CJKay> L3top: Removing .Xauthority seems to have done the lightdm trick. Thanks for all the help - glad I can finally get back to what I was doing heh
<Tiktalik> I suggest you never ever sudo apt-get autoremove
<Phoenixz> This happens on Ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10, by the way
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: but I want get rid of this error
<Tiktalik> It broke a ton of shit
<soa2ii> Hi. What's the recommended way to manage your software? apt-get or aptitude? The official server doc doesn't say … I just installed a 12.04 server.
<SafariMonkey> any other stuff to try (I have banners on all flash content, including youtube and local files)
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: well in your specific case it's more like a warning
<Tiktalik> just use apt-get soa2ii
<soa2ii> Tiktalik: Why?
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: coz that single error brings by cluster-down…coz in my script if anything goes wrong…my whole cluster gets rollback
<Tiktalik> soa2ii: because just about everyone uses it
<soa2ii> Tiktalik: Yeah … that makes sense …
<myFriend> how to fix a current install from a live USB
<wylde> ghabit: I use mediatomb. The interface for adding files/directories is in a "web interface", but the actual configuration is in an ummm .xml file in /etc/mediatomb.
<Dr_willis_> ive rarely had issues with apt-get autoremove, but the pacakge system can get broken/confused.. thats why it asks befor it removes.
<Johnny> myFriend depends, how is your system broken?
<Tiktalik> it emoved essential packages for my video driver, Dr_willis_
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: that error shouldn't stop your script
<L3top> Tiktalik: it is unlikely that that was the source of whatever broke anything... it just deletes the source packages, not their installs
<myFriend> hi Johnny
<myFriend> well i just booted from the USB
<L3top> and only deletes those packages that it does not believe are installed
<myFriend> the system was broken in an upgrade step
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: because nothing is actually breaking
<Johnny> myFriend have you tried running the fixbuntu script?
<myFriend> Johnny to ubuntu 12.04, i tried several things on recovery mode pdkg fsck none worked
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: that error doesn't stops my script directly…but there is a rule in script that if anything is there in stderr-stream…than consider something went wrong, and rollback everything
<myFriend> what is that script?
<myFriend> where is that located Johnny?
<Dr_willis_> Tiktalik,  so? ;)
<Phoenixz> Anybody knows anything about some current Ubuntu bug that makes multiple computers loose network on GNome / KDE level? Network can be configured manually on command line, but in KDE / GNome its basically dead... ? Since yesterda I have multiple computers showing this very same problem, all independantly..
<Johnny> myFriend http://freenodewatch.org/fix-ubuntu
<Phoenixz> s/loose/lose
<L3top> your system does not run on .debs... which is what it removes, again, if it does not believe that you are using them.
<wawowe> abhinavmehta: could try to hide the error with: apt-get install puppet 2>/dev/null
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: hmmm…its like adding exception for this command. :)
<abhinavmehta> wawowe: yeah..you have a good point :)
<Tiktalik> L3top, it deleted nvidia-cg-toolkit
<L3top> *.deb perhaps.
<L3top> It also would have updated the Packages.gz file, and if you needed it for something else it would have been downloaded again to satisfy the dependency
<robgraves1> hello
<myFriend> guys is  http://freenodewatch.org/fix-ubuntu a good script?
<myFriend> or a baddy one?
<Resistance> myFriend, might I ask you why you would trust a random script?
<m4v> "fix-ubuntu" is a bit ambiguos, and is... 600kb big? I wouldn't touch it.
<myFriend> Resistance: i am trying to fix my ubuntu
<plouffe> I'm on xubuntu 10.04, still haven't got the option to upgrade to 12.04 in update manager. Any ideas why?
<Resistance> myFriend, i would not trust random scripts
<myFriend> yeah Johnny what makes you think this is a good script?
<dannel> it's a binary not a script, so.. even worse from a trust perspective
<myFriend> Johnny: recommended it to me
<Resistance> myFriend, rather, just ask here about what your problem is and perhaps we can help
<myFriend> yeah Johnny contacted me in private I guess i am not sure
<myFriend> thought he was just trying to help but this script does not look good
<myFriend> Johnny: can you back up your sources why this script could be helpful
<myFriend> where did you find pointers to this?
<Resistance> myFriend, don't trust random privmsgs
<Resistance> its an IT Security recommendation, not a random recommendation, that.
<ghabit> wylde, how to switch on web interface of mediatomb?
<myFriend> yeah i will not, ok so i am left with my problem
<Resistance> myFriend, provide details here, perhaps we can help
<myFriend> broken ubuntu upgrade and now on USB try terminal
<wylde> ghabit: http://localhost:49152
<myFriend> what do i run?
<Resistance> broken how?
<wylde> ghabit:  assuming you installed it on the machine you're using
<ryeth> what's up everyone
<myFriend> thanks Resistance, yeah so when i boot i get the options for recovery and i have tried dpkg, fsck, and all failed and i tried what the command suggested but also could not get ubuntu back up
<L3top> I am incorrect Tiktalik.
<Resistance> myFriend, what error(s) is it giving you?
<myFriend> so i am trying now to rescue it from the usb live try install, i am on the ubuntu live, now what should i try?
<faLUCE> hi, I can't hear audio anymore, on 11.10. From what can I start in order to solve=
<faLUCE> ?
<myFriend> Resistance: error on which command, when booting?
<Resistance> mhm
<mcb_> plouffe: Go to "update manager"  -> "Configuration" buttom --> Notify me of new versions of Ubuntu"
<L3top> I misunderstood its function. It actually does uninstall that which it believes only to have been installed as a dependency and no longer necessary.
<myFriend> EvilResistance: let me fetch them from the logs
<EvilResistance> myFriend,  use a pastebin if its multiline
<EvilResistance> !pastebin | myFriend
<ubottu> myFriend: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<plouffe> mcb_, already did that
<mcb_> plouffe: And what is configured in that?
<plouffe> mcb_, set it to notify of lts releases
<myFriend> myFriend 01:22:14 PM
<myFriend>  it says here mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14` not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<ghabit> wylde, is it ok so much questions? Trying open videos on my tv, but it cannot play the videofiles.
<mcb_> plouffe: You can also run "do-release-upgrade" by the CLI.
<myFriend>  it says here mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14` not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<plouffe> mcb_, thanks, will that upgrade to 10.11 or 12.04
<Tiktalik> Niice
<plouffe> 10.10 I mean
<Tiktalik> I got SSBM working finally
<wylde> ghabit: no problem I'll help as much as I can. What make/model tv is it? Some hardware requires some configuration in the /etc/mediatomd/config.xml file.
<mcb_> plouffe: If you are really configured to be notified only of LTS version it should put you on 12.04
<wylde> mediatomb*
<plouffe> mcb_, thanks
<d0gmaz> i got this weird problem (probably something noobish) when i startup ubuntu my monitor stays black. But if i first start emergency and drop into root console and reboot the system everything everything runs fine...anyone got a clue?
<mcb_> plouffe: But as i recall, it will tell you beforehand to what version it will try to upgrade.
<gameid> plouffe: I got told that direct update is not possible until 12.04.1 which is probably also why it is not offered in update manager
<mcb_> gameid: I had an 11.10 and i was notified to upgrade to 12.04.......
<plouffe> gameid, hmm so only option to wait
<gameid> mcb_: yeah but that's not lts
<mcb_> gameid: Should be the same to 10.04 that was LTS...
<gameid> plouffe: you can upgrade in steps
<plouffe> gameid, yea, no
<cookiemon5ter> is jre not available in ubuntu repos
<cookiemon5ter> the regular one from java
<Pici> gameid: You can choose to use do-release-upgrade -d if you'd really like to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04. but it won't be offered automatically until 12.04.1 is released.
<Pici> plouffe: ^
<plouffe> Pici, thanks
<gameid> Pici: right, good to know
<L3top> cookiemon5ter: you mean the one from Sun? No. You have to go there to get the official.
<L3top> !java | cookiemon5ter
<ubottu> cookiemon5ter: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<drake01> Hi guys, I am using uxterm terminal emulator. The uxterm shows any string quoted by letter 'd' instead of quotes e.g. In function 'main': is displayed as In function dmaind:  Help please
<graft> drake01: wow that's a weird one.
<d0gmaz> i got this weird problem (probably something noobish) when i startup ubuntu my monitor stays black. But if i first start emergency and drop into root console and reboot the system everything everything runs fine..so everytime i want to use ubuntu i first have to boot to emergency and reboot. anyone got an idea?
<drake01> graft:  Only compiler messages or man pages shows this behaviour afaik..
<cookiemon5ter> L3top, I think it is Oracle
<DanielConvissor> just came across this change in 12.04, sharing for those who didn't see...  for static ip config, put dns server info in /etc/network/interfaces.  no longer goes in /etc/resolv.conf.
<graft> does anyone know how to rename a LUKS-encrypted ext4 filesystem so that it mounts to something like /media/nice_name instead of /media/uuid-blargharblarghl?
<graft> drake01: what's your pager?
<DanielConvissor> graft: yes, gimme a sec
<jeel> help me how install vpn on ubuntu
<linuxmonkey> !vpn | jeel
<ubottu> jeel: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<jeel> thanks
<madsj> hi; I keep getting http://pastebin.com/MVgjHedt errors; how do I fix those?
<DanielConvissor> graft: cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda7 d && mkfs -t ext3 -L d /dev/mapper/d
<ryeth> what do you folks think is better to do?  install ubuntu on a virtual pc or dual boot computer?
<L3top> Yes... sorry... cookiemon5ter... very bad about those sorts of things.
<graft> DanielConvissor: aha neat
<DanielConvissor> graft: (assuming you have a dir named "/d" to serve as mount point already)
<Dr_willis_> ryeth,  totally depends on what work you want to do with the install.
<Dr_willis_> graft,  set the Label on the filesystem, it will use that instead of the UUID
<Dr_willis_> graft,  using the tune2fs command.
<RavenHursT> Need some help..
<DanielConvissor> let me reask a question from earlier today, perhaps someone around now knows...
<DanielConvissor> figured out how to enable automatic reboot for unattended upgrades.  but when the reboot happens, it's immediate.  is there a way to make the reboot wait x minutes?
<RavenHursT> I upgraded to 12.04 LTE lately.. only to find that I can't get the Unity sidebar launcher to auto hide when I maximize a window... I'm running Ubuntu in a VirtualBox VM in fullscreen mode.. it worked in 11.04.. but now, even after I go in an turn on auto hide.. it just hides it and it won't come back... help!
<bluj> how do i move locked programs on the dock (12.04)? it just slides the whole bar (e.g. all icons)
<Dr_willis_> RavenHursT,  that setting has been changed. I recall the webupd8 blog site had a guide on getting that feature back.
<Dr_willis_> RavenHursT,  i always set mine to never hide. and just shrunk the icon size.
<graft> DanielConvissor: that did it, along with e2label, thanks
<RavenHursT> Dr_willis_: any idea what the article was called?
<Dr_willis_> RavenHursT,  webupd8 has a serach feature. :) and a big post on 'things to do after installing 12.04....' on the main header/baner.
<Dr_willis_> RavenHursT,  also the OMGubuntu! site may have a guide/howto on it.
<RavenHursT> Dr_willis_: yeah.. just scrolled through that.. saw a lot about using "tweaks" to change the look and behavior of the unity bar.. but nothing in there around actually just getting it to show/hide again
<trism> RavenHursT: bug 930148 has links to several articles
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930148
<Dr_willis_> RavenHursT,  i just used the 'hidden' setting in 'Myunity' and my left side bar now autohides/returns for me..
<ipauldev> I realize that this isn't "ubuntu" specific, but I thought I'd ask. I'm trying to use rrdtool, it works fine locally, but when trying to do anything on a smfs mount, it raises error: 'mytest.rrd' is too small (should be 63254816 bytes)... any ideas on how I might troubleshoot?
<Dr_willis_> RavenHursT,  you are using unity3d and not unity2d?
<myFriend> wow Johnny was a hacker
<RavenHursT> Dr_willis_: how can I tell? lol
<myFriend> ok i am back with my ubuntu problem
<Kaco> evening
<myFriend> anyone trustworthy can help me?
<taxman> myFriend, Johnny walker?
<sasha1> Hi, what's the best way to create a usb installer for Ubuntu 12.04? My OS is Debian.
<Fyodorovna> sasha1, no best really but unetbootin is popular
<sasha1> Perhaps I can just use dd?
<Fyodorovna> sasha1, I believe you can with 12.04
<meganerd> sasha1: if you knew what you were doing dd could be useful
<sasha1> Ok. Good, thanks
<rowley> sasha1, what about the bootloader?
<madsj> whenever I run "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade", parts of the output looks http://pastebin.com/MVgjHedt I'd highly appreciate tips on how to solve this
<meganerd> sasha1: but you would end up with something not optimised for flash
<madsj> "sudo apt-get install -f" does not help
<madsj> neither does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<linuxmonkey> steps to create it on ubuntu could be similar on Debian http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> madsj, you getting a partial upgrade offer in the manager?
<Dr_willis_> You can dd or cat the ubuntu ISO file to a flash drive and get a bootable usb that way.  the Pendrivelinux web site has some nicer tools to do the job however.
<francesco_> hi °°b
<taxman> there is a built-in "Startup Disk Creator" in 12.04
<RavenHursT> Dr_willis_: how can I tell which unity I'm using (2D or 3D)?
<bcuraboy> hi guys.i would like to add info of the music i'm listening on guayadeque or on other player to my conky config..how can i do that?
<Fyodorovna> RavenHursT, by your choice of ubuntu or ubuntu 2d at the login with the dropdown gear.
<d0gmaz> plz anyone when i start up ubuntu from grub my screen stays black but when i go to the emergency kernel and reboot and startup my normal kernel it works! what could that be i dont whant to boot twice to startup normally...
<RavenHursT> ok.. wtf?  I installed MyUnity and clicked to start it... it's sitting in the launcher, but no window ever came up
<myFriend> if i do a reinstall from the usb install will it keep my data?
<myFriend> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127065/did-my-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04-fail
<Stormx2> Hey all. ssh stopped working today. putting it into verbose mode, I see the last line is "debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 279" and then it hangs. This affects multiple servers that I know to be up - others can SSH into em.
<RavenHursT> ok.. I'm on Unity 3D but 1) still can't get the sidebar to show up w/o hitting my "start" key on my keyboard and 2) MyUnity won't open
<Fyodorovna> myFriend, is that you on the link?
<SunTsu> Stormx2: what didi you put in debug mode? client or server?
<myFriend> no
<madsj> Fyodorovna: yes, but that doesn't help either
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, is your home folder on a separate partion
<Stormx2> SunTsu, client. Just passed  it -v
<myFriend> Captain let me check i don't think so
<madsj> I deleted /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs* because I had trouble with emacs
<myFriend> no all is on one folder
<SunTsu> Stormx2: Debugging from the client won't help
<Fyodorovna> madsj, I was not speaking to you and welcome to my ignore. :)
<myFriend> what can i do now? should i lost all my data?
<myFriend> i wish to just fix this current install
<myFriend> but how to do it?
<myFriend> ii have been forever trying to ask here :'(
<Stormx2> SunTsu, it won't? But it's surely a client-side issue
<genger> is there a way to make the  notification appear on both screens ?
<Fyodorovna> myFriend, If me I would back up what you need before doing anything. Pdersonally I would just fresh install but I save reinstall lists and other processes to speed installs.
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, then no if you install from usb or cd it will be over written. what I would do is logout then hit ctrl+alt then f2
<SunTsu> Stormx2: how do you know that it's client related and not server?
<WoosterB2> When Ubuntu is booting on an EFI Mac, does it depend on EFI initially to display graphics?
<Stormx2> SunTsu, 3 different servers, friends can SSH into em
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, that will drop you to a command line then run sudo apt-get update then your pgrade-manager -d
<_nedR> does anyone know how to change alt+tab and alt+~ behaviour on 12.04..
<Captain_Proton> upgrade-manager -d
<SunTsu> Stormx2: then use more -v
<Stormx2> One is a totally different machine running in another datacentre on another continent
<Stormx2> SunTsu, OK
<RavenHursT> Anyone have any ideas?
<SunTsu> Stormx2: pastey the result to the server in topic
<schultza> i am trying to set up a network share (smb) from linux (server) to windows (client)... i am having problems logging in with my linux credentials (and they are correct)
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, since the desktop is not running it should go though fine
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: ok i ran that
<myFriend> i got some errors though could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock -- open permission denied
<Stormx2> SunTsu, oh weird. I think ssh-agent is stuck in an I/O wait as I can't even kill -9 it :o
<Captain_Proton> schultza, did you create a samba user? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/adding-a-user-to-a-samba-smb-share/
<RavenHursT> Anyone know what the process for myunity looks like?
<RavenHursT> I'm trying to kill it..
<RavenHursT> see if I can't open it again
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, you need to add sudo
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, before any command
<SunTsu> Stormx2: run a different one
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, my fault did not added that to command
<dale> What is a zombie process, and how can I find/kill it ?
<antonio_> hello i installed gimp 2.8 and I need to find it's brushes folder on 12.04, i used ~/.Gimp-2.8/brushes and nautilus command   and all i get is "No such file or directory" : /
 * tommylommykins waves
<SunTsu> dale: a prozess that "died" i.e. ended and hangs around to return it's status to it's parent process - which apparently didn't wait() for it
<SunTsu> dale: and "what's dead can never die" ;)
<jrib> antonio_: why do you need to find its folder for brushes?
<dale> So it's nothing to worry about then?
 * tommylommykins wonders where the best place to put a script that 1) needs root permissions 2) runs on startup 3) runs as long as the system is up is
<tommylommykins> rc.local?
<zackiv31> pulseaudio just blew my eardrums out... ow.
<crack> hi guys, i have one small problem on updating wxWidget 2.9.3 lib http://wiki.wxwidgets.org/Installing_and_configuring_under_Ubuntu guide to install it. I am stacking on second phase. I dont know what to write in ubuntu version, nothing works... I am using ubuntu 12.04LTS
<tommylommykins> Or do scripts have to terminate quickly if you put them in rc.local?
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: i get command line warning `dbus-launch --autolaunch=# --binary-syntax --close-std-err exited with non zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error  X11 initialization failed.
<SunTsu> dale: nope
<antonio_> jrib: i need to add some stuff from gimp paint studio
<graft> tommylommykins: isn't this what init is for?
<jrib> tommylommykins: rc.local is fine.  You could also just use @reboot in root's crontab or create a proper upstart script
<schultza> why does linux not set up users on install?
<genger> does anyone know how to get ttys back ?
<tommylommykins> hmm, ok :)
<craigbass1976> I can chroot to a separate drive, but anyone know how I can back up some mysql databases from there?  Or, is there a file I can just grab?
<myFriend> also before i got reading package lists .... Done W: Duplicate sources.list entry cdrom://Ubunutu 12:04 LTS precise .... i386 packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu....)
<JonEdney> Is there a way to install Apache 2.2.22 and PHP 5.3.10 on 11.10?  My host isn't able to accomadate 12.04 on my VPS yet.
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: hmm
<craigbass1976> schultza, it doesn't?  It sets up at least one
<jrib> antonio_: if you're sure that's the right path, you can create it
<antonio_> jrib: strange thing is "nautilus gimp" command can't find it and it's installed ?
<jrib> antonio_: can't find what?
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: what else can i try
<myFriend> hmm
<antonio_> jrib: gimp ?
<_nedR> RavenHursT, killing gbr2 seems to do the trick ..though am not sure what really gbr2 does... see man gbr2
<bob__> when trying to test 12.04 from cd no launcher, whats up?
<RavenHursT> Man I wish I could figure out why my unity bar won't freakin' hide and show
<jrib> antonio_: nautilus accepts a URI as an argument, not sure what you expect to happen by just passing "gimp"
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<RavenHursT> really agrivating
<pweber> :
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: does not output anything
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, that should fix the corrupt install, it my revert you back to 11.10 but then you can start freash
<bob__> when trying to test 12.04 from cd no launcher, whats up?
<jrib> antonio_: also, isn't gimp 2.6 the version in ubuntu?
<antonio_> jrib: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/gimp-28-stable-finally-available-for.html
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: it did not out put anything
<myFriend> should i just assume is fixed?
<antonio_> I followed that
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, just run and out you back at the command prompt
<myFriend> ?
<myFriend> it did not do anything
<_nedR> does anyone know how to change alt+tab and alt+~ behaviour on 12.04..
<myFriend> rebooting now wonder if it is fixed
<myFriend> we will see
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, did it just run and put you back at the command prompt
<myFriend> yes
<greenit> hi, which drivers shall i use for an nvidia gtx 570? are the opensource alrdy very good? i'd like to use them, but i want the 3d-unity and sound over hdmi would be nice ;)
<myFriend> now i am back at the 5 options ubuntu generic, recovery mode, previos versions, memory test, serial memory test
<myFriend> what should i try?
<anon> Is there any easy way to remove all old kernels?
<jrib> antonio_: I hope you read the warning associated with that ppa
<Captain_Proton> ubuntu generic
<anon> I was just trying to install a new kernel and am getting the error "no space left on /boot"
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2) General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started Ctrl D will terminate this shell and reboot the system
<_nedR> RavenHursT, have you tried the option given in "Appearance" application > Behaviour tab
<jrib> anon: remove the corresponding linux-image* package for the old kernel
<anon> jrib, hoe?
<anon> how?
<coolpro> Pleomax webcam isn't working - it just doesn't show the view.
<jrib> anon: using your favorite package manager
<RavenHursT> _nedR: yup.  First place I went.. that just hides and then the only way to access it is via the keyboard
<anon> jrib, what is the name of the package that I have to remove?
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, are you on wireless or plugin to the internet
<_nedR> is it turned ON.. and have you tried increasing the Reveal Sensitivity
<myFriend> wireless but i can plug it
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: why?
<jrib> anon: I don't know.  The kernel is provided by packages whose names begin with "linux-image".  So find the packages corresponding to the kernels you want to remove and remove them.  Make sure you leave at least one around...
<greenit> anon, search for "linux-image-3.0" and look which are installed, delete the oldest ones
<_nedR> RavenHurst, is it turned ON.. and have you tried increasing the Reveal Sensitivity
<greenit> anon, sry, search for "linux-image-3"
<RavenHursT> _nedR: yup.. tried that too.. looks like it's a bug when Unity is running in a VM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/971018
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971018 in unity (Ubuntu) "Auto-hidden Unity Launcher will not reveal when mouse pushed to left side in VirtualBox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Captain_Proton> myFriend, if you can plugin then you will have internet access on try the upgrade for here
<Captain_Proton> i think you are caught between upgrades
<anon> greenit, only linus-image files or other ones as well?
<myFriend> Captain_Proton: tell me what i shall do
<Sicp> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my iMac and this is the third attempt, I keep getting "Error loading operating system" when I boot back up
<Sicp> the first 2 attempts had the Mac OS alongside Ubuntu
<Sicp> this time around it's only Ubuntu and it just finished installing, I reboot and I get that error again
<antonio_> jrib:  I just needed to press ctrl+H in file manager to reveal it :|
<myFriend> Sicp:  nice
<linuxR> how can I install the complete kernel sources in ubuntu?
<linuxR> anyone got a hint?
<_nedR> oh ok.. well i am out of ammo then
<Sicp> nice yea?
<Sicp> lol
<jrib> antonio_: files that start with a '.' won't be show in nautilus by default, yes
<antonio_> jrib: you could tell me that before >:)
<bob__> when trying to test 12.04 from cd no launcher, whats up?
<anon> What is the command to remove an old kernel and all the files it comes with?
<Keo-w> if i want mail.blah.com to resolve to 10.1.1.59 on my local box don't i just add 10.1.1.59 mail.blah.com in my /etc/hosts file?
<jrib> antonio_: I thought you were passing the path to nautilus « nautilus ~/.gimp-2.5/brushes » in which case it wouldn't matter
<jrib> anon: you want to use command line or gui?
<anon> jrib, command line
<jrib> anon: do you know how to use apt-get to remove a package?
<anon> yes
<Moc> How does one get to use the mouse in ALT-TAB ?
<anon> But a Kernel is not only one single file, is it.
<jrib> anon: as I said before, a kernel is provided by packages named linux-image*
<anon> jrib, all the dependencies have to be uninstalled as well.
<wylde> linuxR: apt-get source linux-source
<plouffe> bob__, did you check boot sequence in BIOS?
<jrib> anon: you should just need to remove the proper linux-image* package...
<Moc> or, how do I disable the group application in alt-tab ?
<anon> jrib, how do I find out what kernels are installd by command?
<Moc> anon: uname -a
<jrib> anon: dpkg -l 'linux-image*' | grep '^ii'
<linuxR> wylde, that does not work (gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found)
<linuxR> Im going nuts :(
<anon> Moc,  that only shows the one in use
<bob__> booting off of cd just fine but when loaded no launcher
<craigbass1976> Where is mysql data stored in Ubuntu?
<Moc> it has to be installed to be in use ;)
<jrib> anon: make sure you do not remove all your kernels.
<craigbass1976> mysql says /usr/local/mysql is the likely place, but I don't see it
<anon> jrib, thx
<jrib> craigbass1976: try chopping off the /local/ part
<wylde> linux4u: ahh yeah I see, it didn't grab it. sudo apt-get install linux-source   <-- will get the current kernel source.
<Moc> dont remove kernel, just change the default one
<mcb_>  craigbass1976: do $grep datadir   /etc/mysql/my.cf. It will tell you were you have it configured.
<greenit> anon, if you rly want an easy way, install ubuntu tweak (http://ubuntu-tweak.com/) and go to janitor --> old kernels
<linuxmonkey> I just found out encrypting my home folder wasnt the best idea when I installed 12.04 lol cause a few services i have need files there and fail to start when pc is rebooted :(
<Moc> :/ I tried...
<anon> greenit, thx
<Keo-w> if i want mail.blah.com to resolve to 10.1.1.59 on my local box don't i just add 10.1.1.59 mail.blah.com in my /etc/hosts file?
<marsje> In 12.04 Alt key should bring up the HUD? It doesn't. By Windows key bring up what I think is the HUD. Correct?
<greenit> marsje, if you tab the alt-key for a very short duration, u have the hud
<wawowe> Keo-w: yes
<Keo-w> wawowe i did that and ping it and it doesn't beleive me. it wants to use dns instead
<marsje> greenit: nor long nor a short press does anything at all
<marsje> graytron: is there any backup key for that?
<marsje> oops
<marsje> he left quick
<marsje> hit and run answer...
<craigbass1976> mcb_, jrib there's not a file for each database?  I'd already found /var/lib/mysql but nothing in there looked familiar
<jrib> craigbass1976: /var/lib/mysql is where they're kept on my 10.04 servers
<wawowe> Keo-w: it will only apply to that box, but it should believe you
<marsje> is there any other key that brings up the HUD besides the Alt key?
<craigbass1976> jrib, and do you see a file for each db?
<jrib> craigbass1976: yes
<craigbass1976> hrmmm
<wawowe> Keo-w: like my hosts file has 192.168.3.3 uranus, so i can just type ping uranus
<craigbass1976> Well, screw it.  Perhaps I didnt' have any and was only hitting remote dbs
<erle-> how to install particular 32 bit libs in 64 bit precise?
<mcb_> craigbass1976: In /etc/mysql/my.cf is where your DATADIR is configured. If it says that your files are in /var/lib/mysql, they should be there. As i upgraded from preveous version, my files are there. There is a directory for each database I have.
<Skipp_OSX> I am trying to install vmware-tools on Ubuntu 12.04 server and am running into problems building the vmnet kernel module. I've installed gcc, make, binutils, and the linux kernel-headers for my version, is there anything else I need to install?
<marsje> any way I can permanently enable the "shutdown" option in unity, so I won't have to press the alt-key to make it show?
<glebaron> http://neuro.debian.net/pkgs/condor.html shows that the condor package should be part of the main repository.
<glebaron> But when I apt-cache search condor, it does not show up.
<jrib> glebaron: this is #ubuntu
<glebaron> yes.
<mcb_> craigbass1976: But what do you plan to do with it anyway? If it is backup or copying , you should consider using mysqldump.......
<Dreamer3> hey can anyone point me in the right direction for rules to stem off a DDOS attack?
<jrib> glebaron: you are linking to a debian repository
<glebaron> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS “Precise Pangolin” (precise) [main]:
<glebaron>     7.7.6~dfsg.1-1~nd11.10+1+nd12.04+1 [i386, amd64]
<Dreamer3> right now looks like the issue is tons of open tcp connections
<Dreamer3> the box is fine
<faLUCE> hi, I can't hear audio anymore, on 11.10. From what can I start in order to solve=
<faLUCE> ?
<Dreamer3> so i assume i can tweak the firewall
<craigbass1976> mcb_, lucid to precise upgrade that went terribly wrong.
<jrib> glebaron: actually I think what you are linking to is just a page that talks about some 3rd party repository, is that right?
<glebaron> I could be.
<jiffe98> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04, I have 4 3TB disks, I created an 8GB partition for / on one, 8GB on the second for /var on the second, 8GB on the 3rd for /usr on the 4th and 8GB on the last for swap
<jrib> glebaron: I think so :)
<linuxR> hi all. Is there any way of downloading an ubuntu kernel *including* the used config?
<jiffe98> when I do this, the next screen in the install says my setup requires a separate partition for a boot loader?
<glebaron> jrib, check this: On my 10.04 LTS system:
<mcb_> craigbass1976: Good luck then. Hope you have backups....
<glebaron> jrib, apt-cache search condor
<glebaron> condor - a workload management system for compute-intensive jobs
<jrib> glebaron: apt-cache policy condor
<balazs> hello, can anyone help me with video drivers ? after fresh install my dual monitors were recognized correctly. after a package update I cannot mirror them. Get this error: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<mct> Am I missing a very obvious way of accessing the grub boot menu under 12.04?  I apparently mis-typed my password while installing on a VirtualBox VM, so I was going to boot with init=/bin/bash to correct it, but I'm not actually seeing a grub prompt?  I hit escape as the machine was booting a few times with no luck as well.
<glebaron> apt-cache policy condor
<glebaron> condor:
<glebaron>   Installed: (none)
<glebaron>   Candidate: (none)
<glebaron>   Version table:
<FloodBot1> glebaron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keo-w> wawowe: yea but mine isn't doing it. do i need to restart something?
<balazs> one of my monitors are recognized as "laptop" instead of the Asus brand. That worked before...
<coolpro> Hello, I was trying to upgrade Ubuntu, and the upgrade interrupted. And PC restarted. Now I can't finish upgrading and access/login my primary user
<jrib> mct: hold down shift
<mct> jrib: Thanks!
<wawowe> Keo-w: can you pastebin your hosts?
<guntbert> jiffe98: when you repeat your question in several minutes, try to keep it in one line (no <enter> in between) - it will be much easier to read that way - and might therefore have more chance to get an answer
<glebaron> jrib, condor is listed in the apt-cache of my 10.04 system but not my 12.04 system. I am trying to understand why.
<beyler> chromium http://i46.tinypic.com/2cp9u28.png  What is the reason it 12.04 xubuntu
<jrib> glebaron: apt-cache policy condor
<jrib> glebaron: (on a pastebin this time)
<jrib> glebaron: (and for your 10.04 system)
<jiffe98> guntbert: sorry I guess its habit to try to break it up
<guntbert> jiffe98: :)
<Keo-w> ah i had a tab
<Keo-w> guess u can only have a single space
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have just started up my machine to find that it is coming up with an error relating to the Graphic Card and I have just done updates, I am using Ubuntu 10.10 how can I fix this problem?
<glebaron> jrib, 10.04: http://pastebin.com/AAM7jBq4
<nyuszika7h> Hi,  is there a simple way to get my printer working without HPLIP? I remember Lucid detecting my printer and installing some basic drivers for it, but in Precise, I had to install HPLIP.
<nyuszika7h> HPLIP's tray icon has an annoying bug which causes duplicate menu entries.
<glebaron> jrib, 12.04: http://pastebin.com/n3jFdD8A
<osse> I am having some after installing 12.04. I'm experiencing that Ubuntu sometimes can't change settings (keyboard layout) and can't remember changed settings after rebooting (Compiz). Any help with where I can even start debugging this would be most appreciated.
<jrib> glebaron: so it's no longer in the repositories apparently.  Maybe check bugs.ubuntu.com to find out why
<foolove> i want to decompress a gunzip file gunzip -d filename
<foolove> how can i write this file as a different filename
<Pici> glebaron: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/condor/+bug/919671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919671 in condor (Ubuntu) "Please remove condor from ubuntu precise" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lavish> hi all. Can anyone recommend a ppa for gimp-2.8 on pangolin? Isn't there anything official?
<foolove> would it be gunzip -d filename newfilename
<Oasa> yes foolove
<neo_> I tried post-up in /etc/network/interfaces to execute shell script that modifies resolv.conf but it doesn't work at all
<glebaron> Pici, this makes no sense.
<Oasa> Does any one here know how to list rooms in empathy?
<Pici> glebaron: I think its rather convoluted myself too.
<aniily82> Hi, folks. Can anybody help me with WakeOnLan?  In Windows  all works flawlessly The LEDs on the NIC are lighted during suspend2ram, but I can't wake my PC with magic packet sent from other machine in LAN. dmesg contains strange lines just before entering suspend state:
<aniily82> [ 4510.950292] PM: Entering mem sleep
<aniily82> [ 4510.950318] Suspending console(s) (use no_console_suspend to debug)
<aniily82> [ 4510.952295] b44 ssb0:0: eth0: powering down PHY
<aniily82> [ 4511.011831] b44 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<FloodBot1> aniily82: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aniily82> Is this the reason why I can't wake up my PC?
<ayebear> lavish: ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<nyuszika7h> So, is there a way to use a HP printer without HPLIP?
<nyuszika7h> It worked without HPLIP in Lucid if I recall correctly.
<lavish> ayebear: yeah, I'm going for it
<ayebear> it works for me, i really like the single window mode ^^
<BlueWolf> Hi please can someone help me fix this problem, I started up my computer after updates and this error occurred:
<BlueWolf> Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) NVIDIA Failed to load the NVIDIA Kernal module. Please check your (EE) NVIDIA:    system's kernel log for additional error messages. (EE) No drivers available.
<khawk> WHY DO YOU BOTS KEEP INVITING ME?! XD
<Oasa> Bluewolf
<LukeNukem> hey how can i isntall gnome 3
<Simkin> BlueWolf: run the updates again.
<Oasa> Purge all the drivers you have installed and start from scratch
<aniily82> Hi, folks. Can anybody help me with WakeOnLan?  In Windows  all works flawlessly The LEDs on the NIC are lighted during suspend2ram, but I can't wake my PC with magic packet sent from other machine in LAN.
<marsje> what is unity-2d-shell? it brings up icons on the left, which look very similar to the list that I get when I press the super-key?
<Lbartns> kann hier irgendwer deutsch?
<guntbert> !de | Lbartns
<ubottu> Lbartns: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<neo_> I tried post-up in /etc/network/interfaces to execute shell script that modifies resolv.conf but it doesn't work at all
<bencahill> w0ng: ;)
<d_garbage> lol
<w0ng> hello. why cant i play dvds?
<BlueWolf> Simkin: AS simple that?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current type this in terminal
<Oasa> and install the open source driver again
<bencahill> w0ng: Have you checked your optical drive for sight?
<d_garbage> w0ng, what did you try, and how did it fail?
<bencahill> lol
<ayebear> w0ng: you can play non-encrypted DVDs if you have the right codecs installed... or use libdvdcss2 if it is encrypted
<d_garbage> lol
<kakobreklaa> what is the deufalt selection for ubuntu desktop here http://shrani.si/f/1O/89/30TVyQGv/ubuntu.png
<kakobreklaa> or what is the suggested
<w0ng> ayebear: how do i use libdvdcss2?
<Oasa> ubuntu desktop
<Oasa> kakobreklaa: Ubuntu Desktop
<kakobreklaa> thanks
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Ok done that, now?
<beyler> chromium http://i46.tinypic.com/2cp9u28.png  What is the reason it
<ayebear> w0ng: http://medibuntu.org/
<Oasa> Bluewolf: install the open source Noiveau
<d0gmaz> anyone who can help me out or knows wich logs i should check for this problem: when i boot ubuntu generic from grub my monitor doesnt work when i first boot to recovery and then reboot my computer and start ubuntu generic from grub my monitor works...everytime i have to boot twice plz help me out
<schultza> is there a non-experiemental package for dockbarx on precise?
<Plouj> does anyone else experince no network drivers being loaded in Precise after an upgrade?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: This should guide you.  http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<Oasa> BlueWolf: or go to #nouvaeu
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Ok let me give it a try quickly
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Sure
<hardtohack> hola
<hardtohack> como estan
<guntbert> !es | hardtohack
<ubottu> hardtohack: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BrandonBolton> Hi, how do I automatically unlock the keyring when I log in?
<guntbert> BrandonBolton: log in with your password
<ayebear> pacman -Rs apt-get
<meck0> Hi! I have videoproblems in Ubuntu 11.10. The picture has a white/blue tone on it. Though of codec problem or gfx-driver (Nvidia 8800GT). The same with several mediaplayers also VLC. Have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. Any clue?
<osse> What program can I use to browse the settings stored in ~/.config/dconf/user ?
<BrandonBolton> guntbert, even when there is no password? I am trying to make it easier for my mom to use the computer and have her automatically log into the computer.
<Oasa> meck0: Can you post a screenshot?
<guntbert> BrandonBolton: in that case you must remove the password from the key ring - I didn't do that in a long time - let me look
<BrandonBolton> guntbert, Thank you very much. :)
<skx`> what's the best release for a netbook (asus 1000he - 1.6Ghz with 2gb ram) ?
<skx`> ubuntu 10.10 seems to be for netbooks but it's no longer supported
<Oasa> meck0: Did you try using X windows system as the output?
<BrandonBolton> skx, any version works. I say the default desktop 32-bit.
<Oasa> !eol | Skx
<ubottu> Skx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<terwine> Hello! I'm having trouble getting a SAMBA/AD share to work properly in Ubuntu 12.04. Was working in 10.04 but I upgraded yesterday and it is broken.
<twig11> What could be causing weird corruption of the graphics when I leave an account logged in for an extended period? It happens in 12.04 and has been happening since 11.04. I'm running 12.04 on a Dell GX520 with Intel 82945G/GZ integrated graphics.
<skx`> im scared that 11 and 12v will be too heavy for a netbook
<BrandonBolton> skx, on mine, I have no problem with the default desktop.
<skx`> which one? 11? or 12?
<BrandonBolton> skx, don't be scared. It runs really well. I am running 12.04 LTS on my netbook.
<guntbert> BrandonBolton: I found it: open "passwords and encryption"
<skx`> ok thanks for confirmation - will give it a try
<meck0> Oasa, just wanted to make a screenshot when I see now that videos are looking as they should now :) Some updates where installed earlier today, it must have been something there :)
<BrandonBolton> guntbert, okay I did.
<BrandonBolton> skx, no problem. Cheers. :)
<mcb_> skx: If you are afraid. Try it with live CD first. Like it, isntall it!
<guntbert> BrandonBolton: now in the first tab right click on Passwords:login, and select  "change password", leave the new pw empty
<BlueWolf> Oasa, I have done the following: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current then sudo nvidia-xconfig.?
<guntbert> BrandonBolton: please be aware of the security implications :-)
<voyteg> hello
<Oasa> BlueWolf:
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Did u install nouveau?
<voyteg> non
<BlueWolf> Oasa: No why?
<BrandonBolton> guntbert, thank you. :) I didn't know how to do this. I am not worried about security on my mom's account. My account has all of the rights and everything. Have a nice day. :)
<voyteg> francaise or ENGLIS?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Hmm Can you type "drivers" in dash and check if any driver is available for u
<Dice-Man> voyteg: join #ubuntu-fr for french help
<BlueWolf> Oasa: How and where?
<voyteg> currently i am testing from flash memory
<guntbert> BrandonBolton: you're welcome :-)
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Press Super key (Windows Key) and Type "DRIVERS" And you should be able to see Additional Drivers, Click on it
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Nothing is happening when I press the supper key?
<Oasa> BlueWOlf: Forgot you are using low res mode.
<Oasa> Try restarting now
<syddraf> When attempting to shutdown Xubuntu, it freezes on the shutdown screen. Is there a way to find out what is actually happening and how to stop this from occurring?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Ok let me finish afew things. :D
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Just to confirm, which version ubuntu are u using and which desktop ? (Unity or Gnome?)
<akhil_> hi i have a little problem.
<Oasa> BlueWolf: also can you run lspci | grep VGA
<akhil_> i am using ubuntu 11.04 and when i open synaptic package manager it gives an error
<akhil_> What should i do?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: 10.10 and Gnome why?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Nothing. Just confused on why superkey not starting :)
<Oasa> BLueWOlf: I was referring to Unity. Any ways, can you check for additional drivers
<akhil_> Also,my software center is not working.What should i do?
<linuxR> hi all, where can I find the compiled kernel modules after compilin?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Will try
<soa2ii> Why does cups install samba as a dependency? Can I prevent this somehow if I just want a printserver?
<akhil_> any help?
<elgaton> akhil_: What's the error message?
<Oasa> akhil_ : whwat error?
<oles> how add noacpi option in kernel boot in grub2?
<soa2ii> akhil_: modprobe -l will give you a hint
<akhil_> error: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<akhil_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_bina ry-i386_Packages
<akhil_> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<akhil_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Jordan_U> oles: In /etc/default/grub change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="noacpi" then run "sudo update-grub".
<Oasa> akhil_ i suggest a rebuild of all packages
<elgaton> akhil_: Open a Terminal, then type: cd /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo rm *
<elgaton> akhil_: then type "sudo apt-get update"
<Oasa> akhil_ : sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/( -vf && sudo apt-get update
<Oasa> if the problem persists, try removing the non - default ppas
<akhil_> <elgaton>How much mbs it will take.because i am short of net connection
<akhil_> <Oasa>:How much mbs it will take.because i am short of net connection
<Oasa> akhil_ It doesnt require that much data
<Oasa> akhil_: it just updates the package lists.
<L3top> akhil_: that last command by Oasa will not work, and it is just a package update... I would guess 20 mb.
<oles> Jordan_U, i cant boot kernel, a need this option before boot
<akhil_> <Oasa>:ok
<akhil_> <L3top>:thanks
<akhil_> <elgaton>:Thanks
<elgaton> akhil_: You're welcome
<akhil_> <Oasa>:Thanks
<Oasa> L3top: Akhil: yup there was a typo :(
<Jordan_U> oles: Then hold shift during boot to get to the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the first entry, then add "noacpi" after "quiet splash" (on the same line).
<dale> How would I go about changing the size of icons on the desktop, and in the dock/launcher ?
<akhil_> <Oasa>:i figured out that :)
<naryfa> Hi, can anybody tell me what is responsible for placing windows on the desktop in Ubuntu? Is it metacity? I find that windows just pop out at random positions when opened. They don't have a memory of sort - of where they were closed previously. Is it even possible to achieve that?
<Oasa> dale: Unity or Gnome ?
<oles> Jordan_U, i tryied this, but it couldnt help me
<dale> unity
<Jordan_U> oles: What happened when you tried it?
<Oasa> dale: Click on Change Dekstop Background and change Launcer icon size
<oles> Jordan_U, kernel boot hanged
<Oasa> dale: and for icon you can just right click and resize
<Jordan_U> oles: Are you sure that you added "noacpi" to the same line as "quiet splash"?
<akhil_> <elgaton>:i tried the command but now in my software center,for every software,its showing that its provided by Universe and then its updating cache.What should i do?
<dale> Oasa; I can change the background, but dont see anything about launcher icon size
<elgaton> akhil_: Let it update the cache.
<Jordan_U> oles: Then pressed ctrl+X or F10 to boot the modified entry?
<akhil_> but its taking too much size?
<oles> Jordan_U, yes
<Oasa> dale: there is something called launcher icon size towards the bottom. Btw, which version of unity ?
<dale> Oasa; ubuntu 11.10
<wurble> On upgrade to precise it seems that the bootloader is not being found. How do I troubleshoot?
<Oasa> dale: i recommend you to install myunity. That takes care about many customizations
<mauri54> ciao atutti
<Jordan_U> wurble: What do you mean by "the bootloader is not being found"? What are the actual symptoms you see?
<mauri54> !lista
<ubottu> mauri54: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dale> Changing the icon size works, but only changes the one single icon.. I want all of them on desktop changed to the same size.
<dale> oasa, I will check into that. Thanks
<Oasa> dale:
<Oasa> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:myunity/ppa
<Oasa> sudo apt-get update
<Oasa> sudo apt-get install myunity
<FloodBot1> Oasa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dale> ty
<t0rx__> Can anyone help me with getting an Intel GMA3600 running with 3d capable drivers?
<wurble> Jordan_U:  Black screen, caps and scroll lock flashing
<Jordan_U> oles: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<Jordan_U> wurble: That sounds like a kernel panick, not like a problem with the bootloader.
<wurble> Jordan_U: What would a bootloader failure look like?
<Oasa> wurble: it doesnt start up itself :P
<L3top> hello t0rx__  still not running 3d accel?
<akhil_> ok then thanks everyone and bye :)
<oles> Jordan_U, i booted from live usb with this option, so it booted noramelly, but when i installed it on hard drive it stopped work
<itaws> where to register nick name #channel ?
<Oasa> akhil_ bye
<Oasa> itaws: /msg nickserv
<Jordan_U> wurble: There are many ways that a bootloader can fail. I can tell that this is none of those because capslock flashing is the primary signal for a kernel panic.
<schultza> is gnome-menu still available?
<t0rx__> Hey L3top, no dice.  I installed the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver from the PPA but still X crashes on start with anything but vesa driver
<Oasa> itaws: /msg nickserv help
<wurble> Jordan_U: Okay, I'll try to reboot and get into grub menu
<Jordan_U> wurble: Hold shift during boot and try booting from an older kernel.
<faustische> How do I modify the USA keyboard layout in Gnome? I want to change "-" to "_" and vice versa.
<faustische> What do I search for?
<t0rx__> L3top, not sure if it has any relation but I did notice that the screen output shows a seg fault when I do "X -configure" to generate the xorg.conf file.  The file still gets generated though
<dale> Still not sure if I am digging this unity. Shoulda stayed on 10.10 :P
<itaws> <Oasa> which channel i have to be join  ?
<Oasa> itaws: just type /msg nickserv help
<Oasa> dale: you can always install gnome :)
<danny> i was wondering if there was a way to get the amount of space the folder is back in the buttom right on the window it was a feature in prevoius version of ubuntu any way to get this back
<Marzata> faustische: /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/
<L3top> something is very strange t0rx__. I wonder if your GPU does not have a problem...
<faustische> Marzata, thanks
<Fyodorovna> dale, 10.10 was end of release and officially not supported here, which is a bummer if you need help on the channel
<Oasa> dale: Hope myunity fixed your problem.
<dale> Oasa, I probably should.. Probably more used to gnome then unity. lol
<Fyodorovna> s'was'is
<dale> Just finished installing, about to take a look at it
<Oasa> dale: :)
<dale> Thanks again Oasa!
<Oasa> dale: Welcome
<itaws> <Oasa> but how to do it privately because i think it is not done publically !
<t0rx__> L3top, How would I tell about the GPU?  Not sure if it helps but here is the output from inix:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/965539/
<Oasa> itaws: it is private
<borlax> Has anyone run into an issue with lightdm hanging after the password is entered? It just sits there with the "Logging in" text.
<itaws> <Oasa> do u mean that i can type it in #ubuntu channel ?
<Oasa> borlax: Can you confirm if you are using a laptop
<borlax> Oasa: I am.
<Oasa> itaws: just type "/msg nickserv help" this sets a private conversation with nicskserv and it is not visible in channel. Nickserv will show all the things you can do
<Oasa> borlax: an hp one?
<lkj> Is there anyway to upgrade javaHL on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<borlax> Oasa: Its an Asus
<Oasa> borlax: does it have 2 gpus ?
<dale> Oasa; I got the launcher resized to my liking.. Is there anyway to have the desktop icons all resized instead of doing each by itself?
<borlax> Oasa: No, it has one onboard
<borlax> Oasa: i5 proccessor
<Oasa> borlax: then i dont have any idea. I had that trouble with dual gpus. Try restarting the xserver. I donno mate. Any errors to it might help
<lkj> Does anyone know how to get subclipse working. It says I need a later version of javaHL??
<borlax> Oasa: i can try to get the log files
<manitou> hi need help with script im trying to make script to set brightness when is on AC and to change when is on BATTery ! here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/965534/ if some can check , im not good at it , its my first script ! :) hi need help with script im trying to make script to set brightness when is on AC and to change when is on BATTery ! here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/965534/ if some can check , im not good at it , its my first script ! :) hi need
<manitou> help with script im trying to make script to set brightness when is on AC and to change when is on BATTery ! here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/965534/ if some can check , im not good at it , its my first script ! :)  intel_backlight command work its checked ;)
<borlax> Oasa: installing gdm lets me into the system, i just would rather have lightdm
<manitou> sry !
<maximida_> If I download a package from apt, how can I get the source code? I install ncurses-examples which has cool little examples of ncurses but they didn't include the source code
<Harkins> If I'm using a pptp vpn, does all of my traffic use it all the time? Do I have to do anything extra to ensure this is the case?
<Oasa> hmm..borlax. Can you see if you have Rendering on ?
<Oasa> dale:
<t0rx__> L3top, Is there a way I can see info about my GPU or it's driver or something?
<maximida_> lshw -c video
<maximida_> Torx: lshw -c video
<lkj> Does anyone know how to get subclipse working. It says I need a later version of javaHL??
<Oasa> dale: if am right
<Jordan_U> maximida_: "apt-get source packagename" will download that package's source (saving it in your current directory).
<balleyne> I was kicked out of GNOME when running the upgrade to 12.04 (Unity stuff disappeared, then next thing I knew I was at the log in screen). Trying `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a`, but it just keeps churning away at the CPU with little activity in top and *no* output...
<sliddjur> Since ram is so cheap now, is it possible to load the whole OS onto the RAM. If im running a diskless system with just an USB stick?
<Oasa> dale: Open any folder and go edit->preference
<Oasa> and change the icon %
<Oasa> but i suppose it affects all icons not just the desktops
<balleyne> it was complaining at a version number status issue, cycling back and forth between two... I manually adjusted the statuses, still looks like it's in some kind of loop, just no warnings now
<Oasa> but there;s where you have to dig
<Jordan_U> sliddjur: Yes, it's easy to do that with a Live system (as in LiveCD/USB) but much more difficult with a system that you can actually properly upgrade and use normally.
<Oasa> dale: Some one else should be able to help you :(
<balleyne> oops... nm, I'm running the wrong command...
<Jordan_U> sliddjur: Linux's file caching is good, I don't expect you'll get much benefit from loading everything into RAM at boot.
<sliddjur> Jordan_U: doesnt just a live CD boot up the OS, but not put the apps in ram? What im thinking of is loading a XBMC-ubuntu live CD
<dale> Oasa, lol.. now the icons in my home folder are so small. I tried changing it back, but it doesn't change the active folder
<dale> wierd
<Oasa> dale: :S
<Jordan_U> sliddjur: Ubuntu LiveCDs support a "toram" kernel parameter which copies everything into RAM at boot.
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> how do I open a file with a program that is in a lower directory? I have tried with "/" and "\" but, uhm
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: use "../../"
<raelsam> hi everyone ! it's my fist time on irc !
<raelsam> *first
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: (and so on, every "../" is for one level)
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> I meant is is in a folder in the folder of the program.. :P
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> not above it
<dale> Meh. What a complete pain in the rear.
<Oasa> raelsam: What brings you to #ubuntu?
<dale> Why something so easy has to be so complicated is beyond me.
<itaws> how to install update by terminal ?
<dale> lmao
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> its called hemoroides :P
<maximida_> JordanU: that command switched to ncurses and not ncurses-examples :(
<|Slacker|> hello...I have installed the latest nvidia drivers but now it crashes compiz, how do I revert to the drivers that come with ubuntu?
<|Slacker|> thanks
<raelsam> @itaws sudo apt-get upgrade
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: Use "./foldername/programname"
<Oasa> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Oasa> make sure you do sudo apt-get update before that
<elgaton> |Slacker|: Open Restricted Drivers again, select the driver and mark "Disable"
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> ah
<sliddjur> Ok, but what about installing ubuntu on a USB stick, are home folder files and such saved onto the USB stick then?
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> elgaton: thanks!
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: You're welcome
<itaws> i used that command it is not installing all update ?
<Jordan_U> maximida_: That's because the source package "ncurses" creates many binary packages, one of which is ncurses-examples.
<Oasa> itaws: :S
<Brustofski-Fan> how do i reinstall the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'  ??
<|Slacker|> elgaton, I did this already but now it's using a driver called gallium and then my fonts get crappy in the browser
<raelsam> like Oasa said make sure you've got sudo apt-get update before
<maximida_> Jordan_U I see, so how could I get the source?
<Jordan_U> maximida_: You just did.
<maximida_> Oh, i see
<elgaton> Brustofski-Fan: Open a terminal and issue the command "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> must i write very directory from root? the terminal is in "root" i guess
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: Just use "cd foldername" to enter the directory you want to go into
<elgaton> |Slacker|: which graphics card type are you using (ATI, nVidia or Intel)?
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> so if I cd my way to the directory, and then issue the open program command, i dont need to use the previous answer, yes?
<Brustofski-Fan> elgaton, after i asked that i figured thats what it was
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: Yes (make sure to put a "./" in front of the program name, however)
<t0rx__> L3top, Not sure if this helps but here is a lspci -v -s dump: http://paste.ubuntu.com/965570/
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> im just wring the program name as it is, has worked so far
<|Slacker|> elgaton, nvidia
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> nomather which folder im in
<|Slacker|> elgaton, geforce 7100
<|Slacker|> onboard
<Oasa> |Slacker| get the noveaux driver
<syddraf> Is there a way to check which applications are receiving keybind events? The volume controls on this computer appear to be decreasing the volume in the notify, but they aren't actually affecting PA or ALSA.
<|Slacker|> Oasa,good idea...I'll try this one
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> when I try to cd myself there, I get bash: ./rootdirectoryname: No such file or directory.
<itaws> <Oasa> i a using 12.04 LTS  and it is my first experience for LTS !
<Oasa> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<Oasa> |Slacker|
<|Slacker|> thanks
<Jordan_U> caNtGetMuchMoreN: What is the exact command you ran?
<Oasa> itaws: LTS is no different from the others. Just that it is a bit stable
<L3top> t0rx__: sudo lshw -C video
<Oasa> more stable* and you get 6 years
<Oasa> of service
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> excact: cd pentest
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> then cd ./pentest
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> then  cd /pentest
<Oasa> LTS | itaws
<rile_bre> i know that u guys anwser on this q/ but i got xps..laptop ...on intel i 7 with nvdia gt 555m  . dont know how to config ..or if i can ...i got acutaly  2 simular laptop s so i can try ..( on bout 12.04 fresh instal )
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> sorry!
<ThinkT510> Oasa: 5 years support
<Oasa> !LTS | itaws
<ubottu> itaws: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> last one I hadent tried!
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> witch worked :P
<imcsa> hy folks: How come the Wifi connection with Ubuntu 12.04 is slow as hell? I tried some sollutions, but they increased the speed for 1 min or less
<elgaton> caNtGetMuchMoreN: No problem - glad you figured it out
<Jordan_U> caNtGetMuchMoreN: What are you actually trying to run, and why?
<itaws> only the recommended updates are not getting upgrades !
<Oasa> ThinkT510 : itaws: 5 years. Sorry
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> Jordan_U: nah, you will hate one me :P
<arkavalefear> hi
<tafelpoo1> hi all, anyone a good tutorial for installing an ubuntu using debootstrap?
<Oasa> hi arkavalefear
<tafelpoo1> I have a 11.10 running but I want to downgrade to a 10.04LTS
<elgaton> tafelpoo1: You'll need to reinstall from scratch
<caNtGetMuchMoreN> Jordan_U: trying to learn aircrack-ng on my iphone shared wifi connection to the workstation. :P
<ThinkT510> !downgrade | tafelpoo1
<ubottu> tafelpoo1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<LunarLander> hello
<elgaton> tafelpoo1: Also, you should not be running such an old version on your system. Upgrade to 12.04 if possible.
<BlueWolf> How can I fix this problem - Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode. The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this. (EE) NVIDIA Failed to load the NVIDIA Kernal module. Please check your (EE) NVIDIA:    system's kernel log for additional error messages. (EE) No drivers available.
<marlinc> How well does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS run on 512 mb RAM? Desktop edition by the way
<LunarLander> I got a question that is a bit more related to knoppix, is it OK to ask here or is there another linux channel?
<BlueWolf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1681296
<t0rx__> L3top, lshw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/965586/
<pewpewpewpew> Can precise pangolin run on a galaxy tab?
<elgaton> LunarLander: Better to go to the Knoppix channels
<ThinkT510> LunarLander: theres also ##linux
<LunarLander> can you point me to one?
<LunarLander> ah thanks
<pewpewpewpew> Can precise pangolin run on a galaxy tab?
<itaws> is there any awesome themes for ubuntu because i am using default and i am bored of it ?
<Simplew> to who i need to talk so that a ubuntu bug in debian-installer can be fixed?
<BlueWolf> Anyone?
<pewpewpewpew> Can precise pangolin run on a galaxy tab?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: It did not fix :S Did you try additional drivers?
<tafelpoo1> elgaton: I have my reasons to use 10.04LTS. The downgrade will be done using debootstrap
<elgaton> Simplew: File a bug report in Launchpad
<MonkeyDust> !eyecandy| itaws
<ubottu> itaws: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tafelpoo1> elgaton: any experience with that?
<Simplew> [elgaton] already did
<Lunar_Lander> thanks elgaton , ThinkT510
<anonymous3141593> woah gimp 2.8.0 came out finally - http://www.gimp.org/
<jagginess> hi, anyone using fglrx? (driconf tells me no dri device is detected, i installed this app with apt-get install driconf)
<pewpewpewpew> Can precise pangolin run on a galaxy tab?
<elgaton> tafelpoo1: No, unfortunately not. It's usually recommended to install from scratch in those cases, anyway.
<Lunar_Lander> or maybe I can ask as this is a maybe general question and I am normally using ubuntu
<rile_bre> 404 Not Found
<elgaton> Lunar_Lander: Well, if it's general, go on :)
<Lunar_Lander> when I just started the PC from the DVD and then opened iceweasel, netstat already showed that it was connecting to amazon, ebay and the NoScript developer's site
<syddraf> Is there a way to check which applications are receiving keybind events? The volume controls on this computer appear to be decreasing the volume in the notify, but they aren't actually affecting PA or ALSA.
<Lunar_Lander> and I don't know why
<Lunar_Lander> as I said that happened immediatly when opening up the browser
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Sadly no luck fixing it, an now I'm getting worried, lots of graphical work to do and I can't seem to fix it. I have not tried additional drivers, how would I go about this?
<jagginess> Anyone using fglrx? my x log says libfglrxdrm.so cant be loaded
<Oasa> BlueWolf System-> menu somewhere :S
<Marlinc> How well does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS run on 512 mb RAM? Desktop edition by the way
<Oasa> BlueWolf I forgot non-unity interface
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Oh ya I have, No luck - what next?
<Fyodorovna> Marlinc, 1 gig is suggested at the ram amount I would run lubuntu.
<Oasa> BlueWolf: in System Settings
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | Marlinc
<ubottu> Marlinc: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BlueWolf> Oasa: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Marlinc> Didn' t think about Lubuntu thanks
<elgaton> Lunar_Lander: I think the NoScript developer's page opened because the Knoppix makers have installed NoScript as an addin (some browser components open their homepages at first run). As for Amazon and eBay, I think they have been set up as start pages in Knoppix (that didn't happen when I first launched Firefox on Ubuntu).
<tafelpoo1> elgaton: debootstrap is a clean install.. so that is ok...
<Oasa> BlueWolf: So you have installed prop driver from the additional driver?
<tafelpoo1> but yeah
<Marlinc> They got the same repositories so that won''
<Marlinc> They got the same repositories so that won't give problems
<Marlinc> Thanks
<Lunar_Lander> ah elgaton
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Yes Thats when I open up NVIDIA X Server Settings in system>Administrator this message comes up:
<Tecan> anyone else  have the chromium problem where you can't move tabs around?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: The one previous
<elgaton> Lunar_Lander: yes?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: What next?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Did you purge novieau?
<Oasa> BLueWOlf it seem you are still using Noveau
<Lunar_Lander> thanks for the info elgaton
<Oasa> BlueWolf: Try sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<elgaton> Lunar_Lander: You're welcome
<Oasa> after that run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Ok I have: (Reading database ... 191989 files and directories currently installed.)
<BlueWolf> Removing xserver-xorg-video-all ...
<BlueWolf> Removing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ...
<BlueWolf> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<BlueWolf> Oasa: What does it mean?
<FloodBot1> BlueWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tecan> how do i change the default chat app to pidgin?
<Oasa> let it remove
<Oasa> and install nvidia-current again
<Oasa> after that run nvidia-xconfig and see
<lkj> Does anyone know how to get subclipse working. It says I need a later version of javaHL??
<lkj> Is there anyway to upgrade javaHL on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: It does not have seemed to have done anything?
<Oasa> is the removal over?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: purge is over?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Looks Like it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/965602/
<Oasa> BLueWolf: what is this man-db ? is it over ?
<xaka> is it possible to pin packages by mask instead of specify each package one by one?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Not sure, It looks like it
<Oasa> BlueWolf: searching for man-db says its a online manual (man Command_ pager
<Oasa> so it doesnt matter
<Oasa> try installing nvidia-current now
<Oasa> and see
<Oasa> now that there is no
<Oasa> noveau
<Oasa> it shud work fine
<FloodBot1> Oasa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlueWolf> Oasa: The  nvidia is still installed?
<BlueWolf> Install from system?
<Oasa> BlueWolf: remove it and install again
<xskydevilx> I'm looking for OS X Lion cursors for Precise.
<Oasa> BlueWolf: It seems you had two drivers at the same time.
<ThinkT510> Oasa: when you use nvidia i think the nouveau driver just gets blacklisted/disabled rather than removed
<jagginess> "<jagginess> Anyone using fglrx? my x log says libfglrxdrm.so cant be loaded"
<jagginess> ?
<BlueWolf> Oasa: Strange - Ok it's removing. From the System ?
<Oasa> ThinkT510 Please help BlueWolf then
<jagginess> :(
<ThinkT510> Oasa: you don't need to purge it for the nvidia driver to work
<Oasa> He is entering low graphics mode repeatedly
<toastedpenguin> anyone know of a repo for ruby 1.9.2 for Lucid?
<ThinkT510> Oasa: sorry, i've never had that problem so not sure how to help him
<tyler_d> I just upgraded to 12.04 and I cannot get my openvpn to function to work either from the gui nor the terminal, I have verified that the correct packages are installed and need to know how to get it to go into "debug mode"
<Oasa> ThinkT510: when he opens nvidia control panel it says no nvidia. SO i thought noveaux is still being used
<ThinkT510> Oasa: sounds like he tried using the nvidia driver from the website rather than the repo
<Oasa> ThinkT510: he used it from the repo only.
<lkj> Is there a way to adjust the screen brightness from the desktop?
<ThinkT510> Oasa: hmm, odd, i've never experienced any problems with the driver from the repo
<lkj> LIke volume control
<lkj> but for screen brightness?
<stefansdfa> wie prüf ich ob ein grafikkarten treiber installiert ist?
<vectory> stefansdfa: #ubuntu-de
<ThinkT510> Oasa: i was just about to ask him to pastebin lsmod, but it appears he's left
<Oasa> ThinkT510: hmmm
<Lunar_Lander> hm ThinkT510 is the other person who just helped me still here?
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: i think he left too
<Lunar_Lander> hm
<Lunar_Lander> just restarted, and the thing happened again
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: what happened, i wasn't here for the first part
<Lunar_Lander> I started iceweasel and it has connections to google, ebay, yahoo, amazon, noscript developer
<Lunar_Lander> ah I got my knoppix DVD at the moment
<Marlinc> What is the 'alternative' release? Next to desktop and server.
<Lunar_Lander> and when I started iceweasel I looked at netstat out of interest
<Lunar_Lander> and found that iceweasel talked to amazon, google, yahoo, ebay, the noscript site
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: oh right, that sounds like something you should ask knoppix about, something they set up for their default iceweasel install i suppose
<Oasa> !alternative | Marlinc
<ubottu> Marlinc: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: we can only support ubuntu in here
<Marlinc> Thats nice
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Marlinc> Thank you again :)
<Oasa> Marlinc: You are welcome
<Lunar_Lander> ThinkT510, I tried #knoppix but there were only like 5 people there
<Lunar_Lander> is there another channel?
<Lunar_Lander> I already am at ##linux
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: not that i know of sorry
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> ThinkT510, I think I'll try and put my 11.10 CD in to run live mode
<Lunar_Lander> see what netstat says then
<Lunar_Lander> cause I am waiting on the delivery of my 12.04 CD from canonical :)
<ThinkT510> Lunar_Lander: cool, i can say i'm pleasantly suprised with unity, i hope you will be too
<Lunar_Lander> well I used 11.10 before :)
<Lunar_Lander> and unity was cool
<Lunar_Lander> the sidebar idea and stuff
<Oasa> has any one found out a way to move the side bar to bottom in precise?
<trek201> using a usb wireless adapter...sometimes it connects, sometimes it doesn't. any ideas why?
<ThinkT510> Oasa: that isn't supported, it will break things
<ThinkT510> Oasa: i doubt they will allow relocation of the sidebar
<Oasa> I still dont like the idea of making it fixed. Linux is all about freedom :|
<borlax> ubuntu is the wrong distro then
<ThinkT510> Oasa: xfce is still my favourite, it is awesome to be free to choose
<Oasa> dont get me wrong. I love ubuntu <3 But i pay random visits to windows so that i can play my games :P
<Marlinc> I wish the Steam for Linux client comes soon :D
<Plouj> whoo!
<Marlinc> I think that will be the first time I will really play a video game
<Oasa> Marlinc : Me too.. The PlayonLinux or Wine are both buggy
<Marlinc> Because there is no way for me to install Windows
<Plouj> dpkg --configure linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic; dpkg --configure -a fixed my problems
<Marlinc> I simply won't for a game
<Marzata> Signpost is my fav comp game.
<Marlinc> PlayOnLinux makes it a bit nicer but native is way better..
<trek201> no ideas eh?
<hater1234> You all suck
<hater1234> Yes.
<hater1234> Windows for teh win.
<hater1234> Nope.
<Oasa> !language | hater1234
<ubottu> hater1234: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ThinkT510> hater1234: we love you too
<hater1234> Penis
<hater1234> Language is important.
<hater1234> yes
<hater1234> yes
<hater1234> yes
<FloodBot1> hater1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohd> hater1234: then learn to behave :)
<Marlinc> Wauw a real fan :)
<Oasa> language | hater1234
<Oasa> !language | hater1234
<mohd> !enter | hater1234
<ubottu> hater1234: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Marlinc> O I like that one. Don't use enter as punctuation nice nice
<Marlinc> Okay now I got to find a cd or dvd to burn to
<Oasa> marlinc or usb
<Marlinc> Or does anyone know a way to create a Ubuntu startup USB from a server?
<Marlinc> Ubuntu Server
<Oasa> Unetbootin Marlinc
<mohd> Marlinc: use dd
<Marlinc> Can I just dd the iso onto the USB?
<mohd> check the iso md5 1st .
<ThinkT510> Marlinc: 11.10+ can be dd'ed to a usb
<Marlinc> And it would boot?
<mohd> Marlinc: of course , thats the point :)
<Marlinc> Thats pretty cool I'll try that
<mohd> !md5sum | Marlinc
<ubottu> Marlinc: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Fyodorovna> Marlinc, yes a dd would work
<Oasa> What is DD ?
<ThinkT510> Oasa: low level direct copy
<Oasa> so that flags it as bootable ?
<Oasa> bye guys.. zzz cya later
<Marlinc> Cya
<FloodBot1> nofreeware: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Wak3D> \
<Marlinc> What is with those people hating Ubuntu and other stuff like that nofreeware guy
<edgarosy> how do I fix my /etc/resolv.conf to get the right dns sever info from dhcp
<ThinkT510> Marlinc: attention seekers with no good way of spending their time
<Marlinc> Could be
<deufrai> edgarosy: you need to cehck your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<edgarosy> deufral what changes do I need to make in that file so it gets the right ip from the right dns server?
<soner> hello, some help with a hdd with password how do i cleant it up?
<deufrai> edgarosy: and see if the 'request' section contains 'domain-name-servers'
<soner> Im on parted magic now
<edgarosy> it does have a section that contains that info but it does not specify an specific hostname nor Ip address
<deufrai> edgarosy: then your DHCP server should provide it's configured DNS server(s) IP address(es)
<edgarosy> ok
<root> holaa
<soner> who knows how to reset a password on a hhd?
<edgarosy> have to figure that one out
<edgarosy> thanks deufral for the help
<deufrai> edgarosy: make sure your DHCP server has a configured DNS server. At least one
<edgarosy> right on
<Fyodorovna> soner,  a HD or a install?
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<OccupyDemonoid> Hello, is there a way to have music files in a common directory that is accessible to all users like how Windows Seven is with the public folders?
<|Pasha> OccupyDemonoid: samba server will do that
<Fyodorovna> soner, if you're using a partitioner you could just reformat it if there is nothing to save.
<vsdk> hi, is anyone using "remind" command?
<OccupyDemonoid> |Pasha, for files that are on the local hard drive?
<Simkin> OccupyDemonoid: you can also use mediatomb
<|Pasha> OccupyDemonoid: you can specify which directories or files that who want to share
<DoctorPepper> need some help some help , since  i upgraded  to 12.04 my system is very  at booting  it takes around 4 to 5 minutes  to boot .  i use btrfs over lvm  as  root filesystem  and the same for my /home fs
<Simkin> OccupyDemonoid: then you can stream the music to dlna capable devices (ps3 and tvs and such)
<OccupyDemonoid> Ah, thank you for the tips Simkin and |Pasha. I will give them a try. :)
<Simkin> DoctorPepper: btrfs is still experimental... just incase you didn't know
<Igmu> I have a device driver question...
<Igmu> I have finally got my laptop fingerprint reader to work in login using ubuntu 12.10
<DoctorPepper> Simkin:  i know  , but  i have been using  it for nearly two years  and i didnt have any real issue.
<Simkin> DoctorPepper: i've been using it for al ittle over two years now... i've had some strange problems
<Simkin> but no data loss in the last year + (not since 2.6.38... i think?)
<Igmu> I used several packages to no avail. How do I find which is the device using successfully?
<zatan> hey is anyone of you having this that youtube videos auto resizing on full screen ?
<DoctorPepper> Simkin:  the thing i cant understand right now my boot time tripled since i upgraded to 12.04
<copacetic> I am trying to get dual boot working with ubuntu and windows.  I installed windows first, then ubuntu.  Grub doesn't load however.  I booted with the livecd and tried to run bootrepair, it give the following error "The boot of your PC is in EFI mode, but no EFI partition was detected. You may want to retry after creating a EFI partition"
<copacetic> Can anyone help me figure this out?
<pgib> arg.... I want to install the 12.04 update.  Ubuntu automatically asked me if I'd like to upgrade.  I didn't have enough free space. I freed it up and hit "Ok" and the dialog disappeared and now I cannot find the update anywhere - not even in software center (which, btw, sucks compared to the old aptitude program)
<Fyodorovna> pgib, what release are you running right now?
<pgib> 11.10
<pgib> There used to be an Update Manager I thought, but it is gone now
<jan__> ey opacetic, google have a lot answers for you ;)
<Fyodorovna> pgib, try alt-f2 then insert update-manager -d
<Simkin> DoctorPepper: that is distressing.
<Simkin> DoctorPepper: i've only upgraded one machine to 12.04 so far... so far no problems
<pgib> cool, that started the update-manager!  I guess ubuntu removed it from the menu system to encourage people to use the incomplete software center tool
<vith> why does terminal not show up in the alt-tab list? i just had like 6 open and i couldn't switch by clicking the pinned launcher either.
<Fyodorovna> pgib, in software sources is a tab that has a choice of upgrades take a look.
<jagginess> anyone using ati/fglrx ?
<jackjackw> guys whats the command to check what the keyboard is inputting in terminal?
<jackjackw> its short like 3 letters i cant remember it
<tensorpudding> jackjackw, you mean xev?
<potencia> test
<schultza> how do i change the toolbars in gnome classic ?
<potencia> Hello world
<jackjackw> potencia, welcome to the interwebs
<WeThePeople> is it possible to open a password protected RAR using the terminal
<jackjackw> WeThePeople, yeah it is
<WeThePeople> jackjackw, do you know how?
<myersg> can anyone help me: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120503150933AAyDNvs
<dzragon> is 120hz on a syncmaster 2233rz possible to attain in ubuntu 12.04? I've tried nvidia-settings both normal through programs-menu and through console as "sudo nvidia-settings". Sudo makes it accept to save to xorg.conf, but the change to 120hz just makes the screen blink, but stay on 60hz :S
<mneptok> myersg: that is not an Ubuntu support question. consult Wikipedia.
<dashie_> does anyone know how i can get ssh to not respond with 'SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.9p1 Debian-5ubuntu1'
<myersg> i have...
<dashie_> or at least not the os
<myersg> is there a linux irc?
<mneptok> myersg: #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support issues.
<myersg> ok, thanks
<jagginess> anyone trying out pangolin?
<imbezol> dashie_: man sshd_config and see DebianBanner
<jackjackw> WeThePeople, what unrar prog you using?
<WeThePeople> jackjackw, i am using windows based peazip
<WeThePeople> jackjackw, what ever the default unrar is
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (precise), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<metals> Hi
<metals> is Suspend in Ubuntu the same as Stand By of Windows?
<pi_> Good evening
<dashie_> imbezol: thx
<dale> During install, it downloads most of ubuntu from the Internet which is why you have to have networking setup to install it.   Do you know if it's easy to manually download all the packages to a local share somewhere and have the installer use those files instead of pulling everything off the Internet?
<dzragon> Not possible to get 120hz in ubuntu? Does gnome and/or unity even use xorg.conf anylonger? What to edit? Why is there a nvidia-settings option to change refreshrate when it doesnt work? Have tried every single ubuntu from 8.04 and onwards and its the same. Heck, even RedHad have problems. Only distro that have shown max hz "out of the box" on any monitor ive ever used is Mandriva (mandrake)
<OerHeks> dale, you don't need internet for install, and you can download pkgs and transfer them to an offline machine.
<OerHeks> !offline | dale
<ubottu> dale: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<dale> If I try to install something that isn't on a disc i have, it uses the internet
<Guest77605> Is there a way to create a text file that lists all directories in a specific directory?
<dale> I am trying to make it quicker to install/update machines only using the lan.
<schultza> how do i install a key for a repository?
<dale> So basically. What file would I edit to pull the files from local lan?
<dzragon> and Mandriva only showed my monitors max hz on one single release they put out, then they suddenly changed something to make that not happen anymore.....geniality
<Simkin> any of you guys know where i would set limits on how many 'forks' a user/process can create?
<dale> !APTonCD
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Guest77605> Could anybody help me I have a question
<Simkin> i have this weird problem with a php script, where it errors out after about 3 to 6 days complaining it can't create a fork to run xec.
<Simkin> i can make the scirpt auto close and start every day.. but that seems like a cheap solution
<Resistance> !anybody | Guest77605
<ubottu> Guest77605: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<MarcN> Anyone using a DisplayLink USB video card for a 3rd monitor? I've edited xorg.conf and restarted X, but the displaylink monitor just displays green.  Using an nvidia card for the first 2 monitors.
<pgib> Fyodorovna, sure, there is an "Upgrades" tab, but it just lets you set the auto-update rules. It doesn't actually allow one to manually check for upgrade (at least not that I see)
<Simkin> and wont' help if the volume of traffic increases
<wylde> !search apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> Found:
<wylde> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 381 kB, installed size 1109 kB
<OerHeks> dale you can build your own mirror > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror
<phaidros> hi, anyone has this strange problem as well? : sometimes (not always) when switching between user profiles in 12.04 system goes to sleep instead of switich user ..
<phaidros> any hints?
<phaidros> (apport seems not able to collect data on that bug)
<Fyodorovna> pgib, correct it sounds like in general something went amiss if you had it set correctly. Could be a user error in here I suspect in understanding how this works, just a guess though. :)
<Scroggins10> Is anybody here not busy?
<pgib> Fyodorovna, possibly so since everything moves each time a new release it put out
<pgib> Scroggins10, just ask
<mohamedtouj> how can i make my ubuntu faster ???
<Fyodorovna> Scroggins10, the channel goes as ask your question and you will find out. :)
<MarcN> mohamedtouj, add more memory!
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: add better cpu
<mohamedtouj> on software
<Scroggins10> Is it possible to create a text file that lists all directories in a specific directory?
<pgib> mohamedtouj, methamphetamine
<jackjackw> mohamedtouj, use a lightweight windows manager instead of gnome
<phaidros> Scroggins10: ls -alR /path/ > /path/to/file.txt
<jackjackw> something like fluxbox or enlightenment uses virtually no resources
<Scroggins10> Thank you
<mohamedtouj> how ?
<jackjackw> google is your friend
<pgib> mohamedtouj, also, you may not want to use OpenGL acceleration based on your video card, and perhaps you don't have much ram and the system is paging to death - it really just depends
<Scroggins10> So is Xchat
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: apt-get install xfce for example
<pgib> fluxbox ;)
<mohamedtouj> i use Lubuntu
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: look for window managers in your package installer
<jackjackw> pgib; you know this
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: if you use lubuntu, you should run lxde already, which is *pretty lightweight
<pgib> mohamedtouj, not. You will need to switch the window manager you use from the desktop manager (the login screen)
<pgib> s/not/note/
<jackjackw> snot
<phaidros> jackjackw: stop trolling ;)
<mohamedtouj> i don't like any graphics just i like performance
<jackjackw> then definately take a look at fluxbox
<pgib> mohamedtouj, you may just want to try logging out, and then maybe try "Gnome 2D" as well..
<wawowe> mohamedtouj: evilwm :)
<pgib> or "Ubuntu 2d"
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: you wanna look for "tiling window manager" there are some or fluxbox|openbox|bluebox
<arand> Scroggins10: If you specifically want just the directories, it would be "find dir/ -type d"
<jackjackw> which is best for ubuntu phaidros; im currently using fluxbox + aterm
<jackjackw> all made to look pretty
<phaidros> Scroggins10: and only files with "find path/ -type f"
<pgib> Scroggins10, more specifically: find path -type d > listing.txt
<Celltech> uname -r shows me on 3.2.0-24... Can I 'remove' -23 safely
<phaidros> jackjackw: if you dont mind a steap learning curve, try awesome or one of the other tiling window managers, pretty fast, pretty keyboard friendly
<wawowe> Celltech: yes
<Celltech> Awesome. Thank you
<phaidros> jackjackw: if you ask between *box .. I think they are all the same more or less
<jackjackw> awesome you say? are we talking c++ learning curve or python learning curve here? :o
<wawowe> lxde is using openbox
<dashavoo> I don't really know what I am expecting... miracle maybe... but here I go:
<phaidros> Celltech: try purge instead of remove .. :)
<Celltech> I'm going through synaptic
<phaidros> jackjackw: hm, either was it haskell or lua
<dashavoo> all of my important files have vanished... I doubt anyone can tell me how to recover them, but can anyone at least give me an idea of how?
<mohamedtouj> how can i see my graphic card nvidia installed o not ?
<Celltech> Is there a better way to do it?
<EM3RY> I've been doing PXE install's and my network settings done come out like they should for a desktop, could someone pastebin me a /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf from a default 12 install?
<phaidros> jackjackw: as one of those was used to uses & configure the one (cant remember which used which, there are quite a handful)
<wawowe> dashavoo: how did they vanish?
<dashavoo> my entire music collection (most of which I still have the physical media for somewhere), my entire photo collection (no backups, lots of memories)
<MarcN> dashavoo, so what did you do that may have lost all your files? Where they all under /home/?
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: to test for 3d performace try "glxinfo | grep direct" if that says yes the driver is running
<jackjackw> =D
<pgib> dashavoo, where were they located?
<dashavoo> wawowe: I'mnot sure how they vanished. They were under /home, on a separate partition to my OS
<mneptok> dashavoo: is that partition actually mounted?
<pgib> dashavoo, ahha.. perhaps your home partition isn't being mounted.
<wawowe> dashavoo: is the partition mounted?
<phaidros> dashavoo: check "mount" to see if the partition is mounted
<phaidros> lol
<pgib> dashavoo, check "mount" output in the consol
<rootnoobtux> i just installed Apache and MySQL i'm new to ubuntu, my question is how can i get Apache and MySQL icon to control `em like in windows? in windows i can see the Apache running and MySQL in the lower left of the screen aligned in the clock how about in ubuntu?
<dashavoo> mneptok: I have unmounted it since it happened. Not every file is gone, but a lot of them
<wumfi> sorry been AFK - did anyone respond to my sound question?
<dashavoo> some of the files that vanished were dot files, it was when firefox started with a new profile that I noticed something was amiss
<phaidros> rootnoobtux: open terminal, cd /etc/apache, sudo -s :)
<pgib> dashavoo: mkdir ~/oldhome; sudo mount /dev/oldhomedevice ~you/oldhome
<mneptok> dashavoo: an fsck may be in order.
<mohamedtouj> my nvidia card not installed i install it i get 800*600 just this choice in resolution
<dashavoo> there doesn't seem to be a pattern to what vanished and what didn't
<rootnoobtux> phaedra,  no not in terminal :(
<phaidros> dashavoo: using SSD hard drive?
<dashavoo> phaidros: no, spinny one
<pgib> mohamedtouj, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mohamedtouj> direct rendering: Yes  this mean my card installed ?
<phaidros> mohamedtouj: yes
<pgib> phaidros, well it means *a* card with DRI is installed
<phaidros> pgib: you are right
<dashavoo> I tried running extundelete, it recovered a couple of things but mostly complained about things that weren't files
<phaidros> dashavoo: so  the files got deleted before .. this means you are more or less doomed
<mikubuntu> ok, im going crazy.  i don't understand HOW you can have NO system tray?  WHERE in the hell do things go when they are minimized?  WHAT is this dark sorcery?
<mohamedtouj> but :'( counter strike dosen't work under WINE :'( also PLAYONLINUX please solution
<phaidros> mikubuntu: which ubuntu version?
<pgib> mikubuntu, is that you from LMMS land? this is Paul G
<mikubuntu> 12.04 phaidros
<dashavoo> phaidros: before what? I'm not sure what you meant
<wylde> mohamedtouj: #winehq
<phaidros> dashavoo: if extundelete finds things it means they got deleted by something like an "rm -rf" command
<mikubuntu> pgib i know not of LMMS
<pgib> ok. just wondering - we used to have a really enthusiastic user with the same username
<metals> is Suspend the Windows Stand By mode in Ubuntu?
<dashavoo> phaidros: that is what I assumed, judging by the things that it picked up
<phaidros> dashavoo: sorry to say, but extundelete seems your last hope.
<schultza> how do i install a key for a repository
<Fyodorovna> mikubuntu, if you want help here your language tone and content is going to have some not respond, just a heads up. ")
<redfox_> hello
<dashavoo> :( I thought as much... any idea how it could have happened?
<pgib> dashavoo, assuming, of course, you really do, honest to God, have the partition in question mounted where you think it is mounted
<phaidros> dashavoo: or, dont touch disk at all again and go to a professional rscue service and pray they do know about extX fs and dont charge more than twice your bank account :/
<arand> metals: suspend usually means saving the computer state in RAM, and consuming minimal amounts of power, I have no ide about the windows terminology.
<dashavoo> phaidros: my bank balance is negative, so that option is out
<schultza> nevermind
<pgib> Tech: "Dur.. I know what is wrong with the HDD. It doesn't have NTFS on it! I fixed it and did a full format. Don't worry!"
<Fyodorovna> metals, probably a good analogy but you can look up suspend if you like.
<metals> Kinda Hibernation?
<jgharris> Suspend = Sleep to me
<phaidros> suspend is like standby, yes
<pgib> arand, IIRC linux suspend = sleep.  suspend to disk = hibernate
<mikubuntu> Fyodorovna WHAT language tone and content?  :)  I'm just freaking out because i have no systray and i don't know where whole continents of windows disappear to when they minimize.
<arand> pgib: Though normally suspend and hibernate are used to distingush them.
<phaidros> mikubuntu: which desktop environment? unity? gnome? lxde?
<ki4ro> mikubuntu: Just hit alt-tab
<phaidros> anyone seen this: when swithcung users in unity sometimes system just goes to sleep
<pgib> mikubuntu, the Unity interface minimizes windows to the left icon bar I believe.  But I don't use Unity because I find it awful (although the new HUD is nice)
<mikubuntu> phaidros i have all on my laptop, but lxde (lubuntu?) seems not to work since update
<spaceneedle> The user theme extension is working following installation thru the webupd8.com site. Doesn't work if you install thru the gnome extensions site.
<Fyodorovna> mikubuntu, right and people that freak out and act accusatory and also swear narow down the help, just saying, frankly I don't dare what you do I was just thinking it might help to know this info.
<tarwich> Sorry to interrupt — I'm installing Ubuntu and the partition sizer doesn't state which side is for Ubuntu. Anyone familiar with this?
<jackjackw> phaidros - got any good info about getting started in awesome
<jackjackw> like any resources you can share? or do you not use it
<Scroggins10> What would be the best web browser for ubuntu? Is firefox the best?
<pgib> tarwich, are there any labels on the partitions "rectangles" ?
<pgib> like "/" ?
<Fyodorovna> s/dare/care
<tarwich> pgib: Negative.
<dwaynecrooks> ga .
<ki4ro> Scroggins10: I prefer chrome
<tarwich> However… The min is different for each.
<pgib> tarwich, tried clicking on one?
<phaidros> jackjackw: I used to use it, imho the arch linux guys have some awesome docs about awesome .. rofl
<rootnoobtux> phaedra,  no not in terminal :(
<f0urtyfive> hello
<mikubuntu> ki4ro: nope, nothing happens for me with alt tab
<f0urtyfive> Does anyone know how I could stripe 5 block devices into a new virtual device without writing to them? :D
<Scroggins10> Yeah I prefer chrome as well, some people have told me it's garbage... has anyone tried opera? I hear it's the best
<jackjackw> lmao, cheers phaidros
<ki4ro> mikubuntu: How about pushing the mouse all the way to the left hard
<phaidros> rootnoobtux: cant help you there, as I never ever felt like needing icons for apache / mysql in linux. honestly
<mikubuntu> ki4ro: nope, nada
<ki4ro> mikubuntu: Hmmm...sorry to say that's the limit of my ideas
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: hmmm, mdadm docs might help. read carefully
<Lazure> i need help. switch user got me stuck at the lightdm logon screen in 12.04, and it just sits there saying 'logging in...' forever.
<Lazure> the session is already running and i can't get back into it to save anything to do anything with my open windows
<Guest61618> hi i installed ubuntu as a dual boot i recieved a error and not it freezes any ideas ?
<Lazure> because i'm stuck at the logon area.
<rootnoobtux> ah ok...and phaedra  just wanna ask somethin then how do i know what i've input on mysql and apache!? coz i forgot all of those infos i've input while installing it thanx
<phaidros> mikubuntu: without telling what desktop environment you have actually running people here can only wild guess on their glass sphere ;)
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: I've tried a few times with mdadm, it seems theres no way to create anything w/o writing a superblock
<Lazure> the only keyboard input it responds to is up and down to change between user, the only mouse input it responds to is the 'shutdown' button on the upper right (whicha ctually fails to shut down, too)
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: I think the only think you could do would be write your own block device driver :(
<Lazure> i literally can only hard shut off the system, i can't seem to get back to my running user session or anything.
<Datz> hi, I'm using gnome-session-fallback. The workspace switcher has a few difficulties. 1. It's only showing the first workspace. 2. The workspaces are stuck in a square fashion which I don't want. Any ideas?
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: hm, maybe loop devices might help .. I used to do some crazy things with them, but would have to read all the docs again
<Lazure> i know those apps are running still because i went into a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and looked at the processes. seems lightdm is broken in 12.04 and it screws up on switch user now
<spaceneedle> Lazure:switch to the 32-bit version of Ubuntu.
<schultza> how do i install gnome 3?
<mikubuntu> phaidros, at least they have a glass sphere -- i have nothing ... lol ... i'm running gnome3 desktop on pangolin for the last couple hours
<Lazure> i'm using 32-bit version, tho i have 4gb of RAM, i actually was going to install 64-bit because of that.
<phaidros> Lazure: nope. you always can get to a console with CTRL-ALT-F1 , there you can login and "sudo reboot" at least not hard rebooting
<Lazure> i have gnome-shell installed as a DE
<Fyodorovna> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: as far as I can tell all you can do with loop dev is offset, which I'm using
<Fyodorovna> Datz, ^^^^
<phaidros> mikubuntu: gnome3 is not ubuntu standard, thats why all the hints dindt work
<phaidros> mikubuntu: try #gnome
<mnogueira> hi
<mnogueira> hello
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: !!!! http://code.google.com/p/pyraid/wiki/HOWTO
<Guest61618> hi i installed ubuntu as a dual boot i recieved a error and now it freezes when i have more than one programme open also tried to find away to del other os any ideas ?
<schultza> be back
<Lazure> is there any way to reset just lightdm without killing the user's session?
<mnogueira> hello
<mikubuntu> phaidros, do you know any reason why lubuntu desktop will not work right in 12.04?  when i try to run it as desktop i just get the blue screen of death
<Fyodorovna> Lazure, check the bots info on REISUB.    sorry Datz
<Datz> ok :)
<Datz> I was wondering how that might help me :p
<mnogueira> Is there a way to talk (i mean, by voice)?
<wawowe> Lazure: /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<wawowe> something like that anyway
<wawowe> oh
<Lazure> wawowe > hmm, wonder if i can get a terminal to popup
<Lazure> in lightdm lol
<wawowe> without killing the users session
<mikubuntu> phaidros this is the page i was trying to follow to get systray, but it din't work either    http://www.micahcarrick.com/3-taskbars-for-gnome-3.html
<ratcheer> mnogueira, Hello. What can we do for you?
<Guest61618> is there a way to install ubuntu as a fresh os on a laptop that does not load from usb ?
<mnogueira> Guys, I need some help at the following: I just downloaded Fedora 16 DVD, and when i try to install it starts Anaconda with a big resolution (part of the image out of the screen) so I cant proceed
<wawowe> Lazure: why would you want a terminal to popup in lightwm :P
<IdleOne> mnogueira: try #fedora
<mnogueira> Is there a way to start anaconda with 1024x768?
<dimitri> hy, i installed a new release of ubuntu 12.04 near the last 11.04
<Lazure> wawowe > so i could execute commands like that =p
<dimitri> after restart i have a problem
<Lazure> but oh well, i did the REISUB thing and rebooted. have to start over on something i had open ><
<OerHeks> Guest61618, burn an iso on cd
<dimitri> error: no such device
<Lazure> i guess i can no longer trust 'switch user'
<dimitri> grub rescue
<Lazure> it was working perfectly until recently.
<Fyodorovna> dimitri, do you have more then one HD?
<Guest61618> i also dont have  a cd drive OerHeks
<mnogueira> sorry, may i try another channel?
<dimitri> Fyodorovna, yes
<dimitri> i have 3 hd
<ratcheer> mnogueira, Yes, please join #fedora
<Fyodorovna> dimitri, It may be that the grub bootloader was put in the other HD try booting it first.
<mnogueira> Thanks ratcheer
<dimitri> Fyodorovna, give me the way. i don't know how try it
<Guest61618> OerHeks so no Cd drive and wont read usb as an iso/pendrive on start up is there another option /
<ubuntu> hello guys, what is a bad sector on hard drive ? I have around 16000, is it fixable ? I am on live usb right now
<dimitri> i have grub rescue > prompt
<tehnef> ubuntu: bad sectors are not fixable, no. you should do everything you can to back up your most important files and then replace the drive.
<Fyodorovna> dimitri, in  the bios you can choose the hd you want booted first.
<OerHeks> Guest61618 if it won't boot from usb, i don't know, sorry.
<ubuntu> tehnef: thank you very much for precise answer !
<dimitri> but before the installation all is right
<ubuntu> I cant boot anything off it haha
<Guest61618> thanks anyway OerHeks
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618, are you awafre of the out of the bios boot from menu?
<Guest61618> looks like im stuck with xp :(
<Fyodorovna> s/awafre/aware
<Zopiac_> Has anyone gotten a webcam application to focus webcams? I've been trying to get this to work for a long time with no success
<Guest61618> sorry Fyodorovna?
<Resistance> Guest61618: <Fyodorovna> Guest61618, are you aware of the out of the bios boot from menu?
<Resistance> Guest61618: your system might not automatically check USB removable media before the hard drive
<Resistance> you may need to tell it to boot from the USB device
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618, hehe with that answer I assume you do not know. at powering on try f12 and look at the bios as it goes by and it may tell you the key prompts for this menu.
<tehnef> ubuntu: that's not surprising. you may not be able to mount the volumes on it, but it's worth a try to get your data. if you don't care about the data (e.g. have a backup), it's probably not worth wasting time troubleshooting.
<Guest61618> Fyodorovna i have went into bios chose fdd and cd-rom as first boot priority and nothing happens it boots straight to xp lol
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618,  f12 may bring up that menu
<uqx> Anyone else having freeze/lockup problems when playing nexuiz with an NVidia on 12.04?
<mikubuntu> ok, i guess i figured out where things hide on minimize
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618, common problem that is whay I am telling you this it is another method used.
<mbucko> does anyone know any good guide on how to set up partitions so that you can share installed programs and home with different distros?
<Guest61618> its a complicated computer its a laptop/tablet so different to a 'normal' laptop when f12 is pressed it does nothing have to hit esc then f1 to get bios
<uqx> do I need to file a bug on launchpad for this problem?
<Fyodorovna> s/whay/why
<mikubuntu> why are screensavers disabled in 12.04?
<en1gma> i have 11.04 desktop installed (just did it from cd) it wants to dist-upgrade to 11.10 before doing 12.04. is there anyway to tell it to go straight to 12.04
<uqx> en1gma, update-manager -d
<en1gma> from a terminal?
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618, if you realy want to use ubuntu look on line for the boot from menu on that computer model or manufacturer computers
<Guest61618> its a complicated computer its a laptop/tablet so different to a 'normal' laptop when f12 is pressed it does nothing have to hit esc then f1 to get bios << Fyodorovna
<Jordan_U> en1gma: uqx: No. You can't skip releases during upgrades except from one LTS to the next.
<phaidros> mikubuntu: cant help you there as I neither use lxde nor gnome3
<newby> i try to write to /etc/apt/sources.list with a /bin/sh script via /etc/apt/sources <<EOF   blah blubb EOF as root. Why do i get permissions denied?
<phaidros> newby: as root or via sudo?
<newby> both
<en1gma> that sucks
<ubuntu> tehnef ok dude, thanks again xD its my friend's laptop, I have installed ubuntu on it 1 day before and 2 days later windows crashed and drive got corrupted, he thinks ubuntu dual boot screwed it (his newbie with linux) linux usb boot said it was fixing partition that windows crashed damaged it, its a hardware failure I Am pretty sure it?
<phaidros> en1gma: do-release-upgrade
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618, also just so you know this has nothing to do with the bios other then it may tell you the actual keys to hit to get to the menu outside of the bios
<tehnef> ubuntu: bad sectors? definitely a hardware failure.
<en1gma> from a terminal?
<ichat> can anyone hel me getting 12.04 boot into grafics mode...  the fact that it no longer ships with  proper nvidia drivers makes ubuntu extreamly worthless to get install... difficult tricky and very unsatisfying :(  and basically im out of ideas
<ubuntu> tehnef yep he was trying to give me bt :D
<Guest61618> ok Fyodorovna thanks for ya help :)
<phaidros> en1gma: yes
<phaidros> en1gma: sudo do-release-upgrade maybe
<mikubuntu> phaidros, thx ... just can't understand why they would disable screensavers which i guess protect the screen
<newby> phaidros: i tried to invoke the script as root aswell as with sodo. whoami told me it runs under root account. still getting permissions denied??
<Guest61618> am thinking im gettin a HDD caddy so can put bigger hdd in that an load to that instead :)
<aardmark> hello all - I'm trying to install the latest gimp (2.8) using apt-get, however the latest version it gets is 2.6. Is there a way to use apt to install the latest 'n greatest?
<Fyodorovna> Guest61618, no problem, it can seem confusing if your not aware of this other menu. :)
<en1gma> looks like its gonna do oneric still
<phaidros> mikubuntu: I dont understand what your problem exactly is, nor what you are referring to, tho I dont use the software you have problems with neither, sry dude :)
<schultza> hwo do you unlock the fallback gnome classic?
<schultza> er.. the menus...
<Lazure> aardmark > i had that problem too, i just had to add a ppa to get it
<Lazure> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/gimp-2-8-released/
<Lazure> bottom of that page tells ya what to do
<Lazure> not sure when/if it ends up on the official ubuntu repos =S
<aardmark> Lazure > thanks so much! will check it out
<phaidros> Lazure: days to months .. depends :)
<Lazure> it worked for me tho
<mikubuntu> not important, really ... no major problems to worry about today so i'm happy
<arand> aardmark: gimp 2.8 is not in Ubuntu yet, nor will it be untill the next release, a PPA would be the option.
<mikubuntu> later gaters
<aardmark> phaidros / lazure / arand > great. I appreciate it!
<phaidros> :)
<phaidros> hm, I really like the ubuntu terminal font, smileys look great :D
<nwp_> I upgraded from oneiric to precise and now my e1000 card does not work with 3.2 kernel. Any pointers on how to fix?
<anonymous3141593> ppa:otto-kesselgulasch/gimp
<newby> phaidros: I really dont understand why i get perms denied can you look at it? here it it http://pastebin.com/hZPkhrnB
<phaidros> newby: please ask in #bash for that
<arand> Urgh, not even supplying a link to the PPA information page, same old abandon as always...
<arand> (In reference to omgubuntu)
<phaidros> newby: you might want to use cat
<Praxi> Where is a good place to ask about rails ide's on ubuntu.  Specifically, I want a notepad++ style thing that looks like this http://imagebin.org/210869 but without all the bloat.  ie tabbed editor, file explorer thing on the left, console/terminal on the bottom.  syntax? highlighting for the editor.  I tried Jedit, but its file explorer was hideous
<aardmark> Praxi > I recommend exploring komodo
<phaidros> newby: in line 7 try "cat /etc/apt/sources.list <<EOF"
<aardmark> praxi > it doesn't have a console (as far as I know), but it's pretty fancy with capabilities
<Praxi> mainly I just want something fast with a nice file explorer, been using eclipse with a aptana plugin, but it feels slow and kludgy
<phaidros> newby: otherwise bash tries to run /etc/apt/sources.list as command, which of course has no executable flag, hence permission denied
<aardmark> praxi > Komodo has a great feel (imo) and it's fast too. take a look see
<Praxi> will do, thank you aardmark
<phaidros> Praxi: you might want to ask in #rails
<tarwich> Anyone ever seen Ubuntu not specify what space is being used for? http://cl.ly/3a2p222j0p0s2z0O1O0c
<Praxi> k ty phaidros
<ichat> ho do i install  the nvidia binairy drivers... since  9.10 ubuntu doen't even properly boot into  vga mode on my gfoce 6200 chip (laptop) - so i cant login to crafical and presise doenst let me boot into  cli...    ho to get this working?
<phaidros> tarwich: link doesnt open
<aardmark> does anyone know of a photo album management application (ie decent rivals of iphoto / picasa) that works well on ubuntu?
<systematical> Hello. I am having problems installing php5-dev on ubuntu 11.10 because it relies on libssl-dev which cant be installed because of this error: libssl-dev : Depends: libssl1.0.0 (= 1.0.0e-2ubuntu4.5) but 1.0.0e-2.1 is to be installed
<phaidros> aardmark: tried the included one?
<systematical> Anyone have some advice?
<tarwich> How about http://bit.ly/Ky6zPF
<jrib> aardmark: the default one? shotwell?
<dale> How can I change the unity launcher to sit at the bottom?
<aardmark> haven't tried it yet - I have over 100 GB of pictures importing right now, just curious what my options were.. I'll try shotwell out
<phaidros> tarwich: I dont underste
<phaidros> tarwich: I dont understand the question
<aardmark> thanks jrib / phaidros
<juanchi> hi guys, Im running oneiric here... after changing my Gnome-shell to E17.. gtk 3, clutter apps have no integration... even if I set the path to the gtk3 theme, It will no get loaded, what can Ido?
<tarwich> Well this is the installer that came with the Ubuntu distro… And it doesn't say what the slider is changing.
<tarwich> phaidros:  The disks should have labels or something
<phaidros> tarwich: oha, thats bitchy indeed :)
<phaidros> tarwich: probably the OSX skin with minimal information detail :D
<vexaxv> hey guys im using ubuntu 12.04 how do i tell which version of opengl im using?
<bandit5432> here is a question for you photo geeks opinions Xrite CMUNDIS ColorMunki Display or Datacolor Spyder4Express using argyll?
<tarwich> phaidros: It's funny… I just assumed Ubuntu will install to the right, and I'm about to test it.
<vexaxv> my gpu has 3.1 opengl support and i wanted to know if im utilizing it with ubuntu 12.04
<countz> Hi!
<countz> Can someone explain to me the concept of notifications becoming blurry when I mouse-over them?
<graft> countz: so you can see what's behind them
<phaidros> tarwich: tried the "advance partitioning tool" ?
<Praxi> lol countz I'm with ya, coming from windows, I want to click on the thing and bring up whatever program is associated with it :)
<tarwich> phaidros: That works perfectly, but I don't know "how to use it"
<newby> phaidros: if i run it with "cat /etc/apt/sources.list <<EOF" on line 7 it only cats the content of /etc/apt/sources.list to the terminal
<countz> graft: but they also don't go away when I mouse over, they remain there forever
<countz> Praxi: I come from the Mac where clicking on it brings the relevant app to the foreground
<tarwich> phaidros: It wants me to setup the swap + boot + root partitions all manually and I have no idea how.
<lotrpy> hello, I want to customize ubuntu cd, modify source.list, add some package when install, and make it a unattended(automatic) iso. which document should I read?
<MrCongress> What's the most complicated task you can do on terminal command?
<bandit5432> lotrpy, look at ubuntubuilder
<anonymous3141593> lotrpy: check out ubuntu customization kit
<Zopiac_> MrCongress: Anything you can think of, pretty much
<phaidros> newby: sry, cat > /etc/apt/sources.list <<EOF
<MrCongress> What are the benefits of knowing the terminal?
<Praxi> countz, ya exactly :)  if you don't put your mouse over it, it normally goes away on its own.  ubuntu tweak probably has something to change the hover time,  but have never looked.
<lotrpy> bandit5432 and anonymous3141593, thanks, let me check.
<anonymous3141593> woah ubuntu builder looks awesome, gonna try that out
<phaidros> tarwich: hm, indeed unexpected behaviour ..
<Zopiac_> MrCongress: Insane levels of diagnostics, great performance of tasks, and extremely versatile
<MrCongress> Thanks that was great
<tarwich> MrCongress: In the terminal things tend to not move so much. In a GUI, you have to know WHAT a button does, and it might get moved or renamed later, meaning you have to relearn it. In terminal the commands tend to stay the same.
<phaidros> MrCongress: for bomb
<phaidros> MrCongress: forkbomb
<MrCongress> tarwich: , implying what
<taxman> i wrote a forkbomb in bash
<bandit5432> anonymous3141593, its coming along nicely have been using it for a couple of months
<simplew> can anyone help me with text installer, i cant go with encrypted partitions
<MrCongress> I plan to learn every technical aspect of it
<Igmu> I lost sound somewhere from 10.04 live cd to install & upgrade to 12.04 lts. I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863271 but no sound. Can I get help troubleshooting?
<Zopiac_> MrCongress: That's quite the large undertaking
<walbert> MrCongress: It really depends on how much you use your computer, and what kind of work you do.  If you don't care about doing much other than checking Facebook - there's probably not much for you.
<en1gma> sucks that this old laptop dont let me boot from usb (where my 12.04 is) i only have an 11.04 cd...im gonna have to do a dist upgrade to 11.10 and then to 12.04 can someone recommend a fast repo
<phaidros> MrCongress: look for "aliens bash tutorial" for a start
<MrCongress> I plan on building a search engine with ubuntu
<MrCongress> If linux can sharpen my mind in the process, then great.
<walbert> MrCongress: You'll have to learn a whole lot more than "Terminal" for that :)
<Zopiac_> Has anyone gotten a webcam application to focus webcams? I've been trying to get this to work for a long time with no success
<theborger> what does everyone use to stream mp3, on there local LAN?
<phaidros> walbert: saerch engine in bash seems possible.
<phaidros> theborger: mpd
<Zopiac_> phaidros: I'd like to see that
<phaidros> Zopiac_: given enoug cores and ram you can do anything in bash :D
<Zopiac_> :D
<Praxi> Zopiac_, zoneminder?
<ichat> can anyone help me figure out how to get my system GF6200, to boot into grafic mode..
<simplew> can anyone help me with text installer, i cant go with encrypted partitions
<Zopiac_> Praxi: I'll check it out
<arand> en1gma: I think you can let the software sources application choose the faster for you
<phaidros> simplew: what do you mean by "i can't go with"
<Praxi> Zopiac_, probably way overkill but they do have a very helpful irc channel with people who talk ALOT about cameras
<TH0MAS_> im looking for some help with vsftpd
<TH0MAS_> if possible
<phaidros> TH0MAS_: dont ask to ask
<LinuxGuy2009> I have some offline machines that I downloaded the entire Lucid repository for. I have the packages sorted in folders such as main, multiverse, restricted, universe. The packages started out all in the root of each folder of the section it belongs in. (No idea if this is correct thinking or practice.) I am using reprepro and am currently running it in each of these folders to create a proper organized package pool. My question is how do 
<Zopiac_> Praxi: All right, thanks. Nothing has been able to get this logitech sphere to focus, not even guvcview
<simplew> [phaidros] in the install i have created the encrypted partitions but when i choose to activate encrypted partitions returns to main partition menu and does not ask for the passphrase
<phaidros> simplew: hm, strange. try redoing the whole thing. sry, cant rememeber the exact steps and so cant tell you if that behaviour you are experienceing is expected
<jagginess> driconf fails..
<jagginess> :// ?
<en1gma> that is cool just did that. thanks
<BlueJayWay> Good evening, everyone.
<TH0MAS_> What is the best way to manage user permissions for vsftpd
<TH0MAS_> I have it using local users for logins
<TH0MAS_> I want certain users to be able to access other folders in the home directory
<WOLFRAM> Have no fear, Wolfram is here
<TH0MAS_> I see no way to control this
<lc> ok
<wawowe> TH0MAS_: folders outside of their home directories?
<TH0MAS_> yes
<WOLFRAM> Mathematica > Ubuntu, says Wolfram
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: fyi your first instinct was right, i couldnt get it to work with mdadm --create, but mdadm --build creates a raid w/o writing anything :)
<wiherek> how can I check which processes start at boot (via terminal?)
<MrCongress> Who is considered the best problem solver on ubuntu?
<dale> Anyone know how to change the launcher to be at the bottom?
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: yeah!
<TH0MAS_> right now they are not stuck int he home directory they can move around
<BlueJayWay> MrCongress, he's name is kaned.
<BlueJayWay> his
<MrCongress> need to study him
<TH0MAS_> but they cant get into some directories which I would like them to be able to
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: so, setup loop devices with the offset to avoid the metadata, create a raid with the right stripe size with mdadm --build, and I have hardware ARECA raid running in software :D
<WOLFRAM> There would be no problems in a mathematica world
<newby> phaidros:  you were almost right i jut had to redirect the output of cat to the file with "cat > /etc/apt/sources.list <<EOF"
<Myrtti> !offtopic | MrCongress, WOLFRAM
<ubottu> MrCongress, WOLFRAM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WOLFRAM> just saying
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: *snicker* thats fonny :)
<wawowe> TH0MAS_: I don't think there is an option for that, but I would give the special users all the same home directory and put the directory tree you want them to have access to in there
<MrCongress> sorry can i talk to u in pm about it Myrtti
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: it probably would be funny if my raid 10 didnt fail :(
<phaidros> newby: I wrote just that as my last answer 1o minutes ago ;)
<TH0MAS_> would it be better to use a different FTP server
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: I bear with ya
<WOLFRAM> !rude | Myrtti
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: now backups, later redo the whole box ... I hate those days :)
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: lol
<aperson> PENISFACE
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: currently the plan is to squeeze every bit I can off the failed disk :/
<phaidros> THOMAS_: if you dont need ftp I would recommend sftp/scp jails with openssh.
<f0urtyfive> phaidros: THEN backups
<phaidros> f0urtyfive: thats the category "backup"
<phaidros> ah~!
<phaidros> uh
<phaidros> bad :)
<phaidros> THOMAS_: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/590
<newby> phaidros: thank you very much that worked
<phaidros> newby: great!
<javierf_> Hi! I installed ubuntu 12.04 beta2 and should have now the final release. But can't get the new logoff dialog (with unity look-like) neither data time new appeareance. Shouldn't I have the final release if I installed every actualization since beta2? Thanks!
<thomas> This the channel for some user support :)
<jagginess> driconf works for anybody?
<simplew> [phaidros] isnt there any howto explaining the sequence?
<phaidros> javierf_: hm, what is so special about the logoff dialog? (/me is wondering, since I upgraded from early beta as well)
<Fyodorovna> thomas, yes.
<phaidros> thomas: well perceived!
<jagginess> (apt-get install driconf)
<javierf_> phaidros, http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14320623/Ubuntu-12_04_-el-nuevo-diseno-para-configuracion.html (sorry that's in spanish). It's just the look
<ichat> can anyone help me figure out how to get my system GF6200, to boot into grafic mode..    appending  :     vga=771    not working in grub,  any other ideas...
<phaidros> javierf_: thats indeed fancy
<thomas> I'm in a bit of a bind and I'm not even sure if this is were to ask but it's a start. I got a server with over 2k emails accounts (I'm trying to figure out how to find out when users last popped email from me so I can remove ones that are >6months old anyone got any advice? or point me in the right direction?
<phaidros> javierf_: how is it triggered?
<phaidros> thomas: you might be better of in #ubuntu-server, but I try anyways: parse logfiles, write to some kind of database and let cron do its job
<thomas> phaidros, thanks man :)
<javierf_> phaidros, the blog says it's just activated in the new precise. But I don't have those changes in my desktop
<aardmark> here's a puzzler - I copied files onto a thumb-drive from a Mac, but on my ubuntu box they're all owned by 99:99, and I can't take ownership of them... my chown and chmod attempts (with sudo) don't seem to get me anywhere... thoughts?
<eterminal> Do you have another channels for ubuntu development and special projects ?
<simplew> [phaidros] when in the partitioning part, i first choose to encrypt the partitions and then i choose to activate them to choose the mount points?=
<eterminal> support for the LTSP and other development ? Or im in the right channel for this ?
#ubuntu 2012-05-04
<Praxi> aardmark, re:Komodo have you actually used that with Ruby and RVM?
<mnogueira> Guys
<Sancey> Alguém fala português para poder me auxiliar em uma dúvida?
<phaidros> aardmark: mounted RW ?
<aardmark> praxi - no, I haven't used it with ruby
<mnogueira> Sorry but i couldnt find fedora channel
<mnogueira> May someone help me, im getting trouble to install fedora 16.
<Praxi> aardmark, komodo edit looks pretty and exactly what I want, but so far seems to be a bear to get to work with RVM & Ruby hehe
<phaidros> simplew: I vaguely can remember, that first you create pertitions, choose encrypted partitions, then use those in the menu above the table
<phaidros> iirc
<wylde>  /msg alis list *fedora*
<aardmark> phaidros -- maybe that's my problem! I can't create a folder on the drive. I'll remount as RW
<phaidros> mnogueira: #fedora
<mnogueira> how?
<phaidros> mnogueira: /join #fedora
<phaidros> aardmark: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/ding
<clarkm> The sound on flash is often choppy / distorted when running chrome. Everything seems to be fine in firefox - is this a known issue? I'm running 12.04 with chrome 20.0.1123.2 dev and flash 11.2 r31 plugin.
<mnogueira> ok thanks
<phaidros> Sancey: english is channel language, sry
<Andril> anyone else getting Blue Man Group on Youtube videos?
<Zopiac_> Andril: It's a problem with flash switching the RGB channels to BGR
<phaidros> clarkm: the video in flash is often choppy / distorted when running chrome or firefox or any other browser :D
<phaidros> clarkm: flash is an illness :/
<dashavoo> Andril: I've been getting that for at least a couple of months
<Sancey> phaidros, Yes, i'am not speak inglish
<Sancey> english
<phaidros> Sancey: trey #ubuntu-es
<phaidros> Sancey: or #ubuntu-pr (not sure)
<Sancey> thanks
<Andril> real headache after a beautiful upgrade
<derspankster> A minor thing but I have no splash screen during 12.04 boot. Booting with a SSD.
<phaidros> Sancey: -pr doesnt exists, sry
<clarkm> phaidros: haha, true - that's why I never full screen! But seriously, this time the sound from flash is actually unlistenable... as in, it isn't the normal sync choppiness.
<phaidros> clarkm: I always do: curse loud and heavy, close tab, forget flash content
<clarkm> It's a high-pithched distortion sound
<phaidros> tho, funny phenomenon
<osmosis> what version of python does 12.04 come with?
<clarkm> It's weird cause firefox never has this problem
<phaidros> osmosis: 2.7.3
<taxman> i found a trap on 12.04
<phaidros> derspankster: nothing to do with ssd, just install some ubuntu-splash or themel, cant remember wich was fore splashscreeens
<phaidros> taxman: orly?
<BlueJayWay> Be not afeard, indeed.
<derspankster> phaidros: I sometimes see a splash when shutting down but never at boot.
<jrib> taxman: a trap eh?
<taxman> when you finish the install and change your only one user's permission to "normal" , the hell is raising
<ichat> can anyone help me setting up xorg to  vga settings so i can than install the  nvidia drivers...  i cant login to the 'ctrl alt f4'  console,  and i cant boot into grafical mode on   xubuntu and ubuntu  desktops...  gforce 6  laptop...
<phaidros> derspankster: reinstall splash package
<taxman> hahaha, it's a bit funny
<phaidros> taxman: there is still grub ;)
<OerHeks> derspankster, me too, ssd boot too fast and go straight into login :-D
<derspankster> phaidros: I'll check on that , yes ssd is very fast
<phaidros> OerHeks: oh, true, now that you mention it, I only see my splash screen for the encryption phrase of the hdd .. hah! thats why :)
<phaidros> derspankster: forget it, you wont see it
<taxman> my fast pendrive is fast enough for my 12.04
<phaidros> taxman: hm, depends on the IO ;)
<ichat> can anyone help me setting up xorg to  vga settings so i can than install the  nvidia drivers...  i cant login to the 'ctrl alt f4'  console,  and i cant boot into grafical mode on   xubuntu and ubuntu  desktops...  gforce 6  laptop...
<phaidros> ichat: your question is very confuse, repeating it might not help
<derspankster> Well, I really didn't care about the splash - just thought I'd mention it - I thought it might be related to the SSD but have seen no docs to confirm it.
<phaidros> derspankster: well, one other ooption: crypt your hd, then you'll see the splash for entering the passphrase :)
<derspankster> phaidros:  Yes, my test box is booting from a mechanical drive and 12.04 on it shows splash.
<phaidros> derspankster: btw, I think it is ubuntu-plymouth-theme-*
<ichat> phaidros - my questing it really simple... i cant but into grafic mode (all white screen an than it stops..... but duing ubuntu it wont let me escape to the   cli promt either...  - than i tried to go into recovery mode and added   vga=771  to my  boot conf.... as per wiki discripting... but that is ignored also... in they end it leaves me with a complete useless new ubuntu install
<compdoc> if I were to clone a drive running Ubuntu and copy it to a few systems, do I need to worry about duplicate uuid's or anything that might compromise the systems?
<derspankster> phaidros: Thanks for the insight.
<phaidros> ichat, where is your question?
<ichat> how do i fix it
<phaidros> ichat: choose failsafe mode from boot loader
<taxman> the 12.04 may refuse to install. if you don't connect the network cable and let it communicate with the mothership
<Onlyodin> XChat thinks it's fun to do a /who on every channel I join, and it's causing freenode to disconnect me. Any easy way to turn it off?
<phaidros> compdoc: nope, not that I can think of
<compdoc> thanks
<ichat> phaidros - and than?
<mkquist> hope this is on topic, but can gimp 2.8 be installed on natty?
<phaidros> compdoc: other than hostname & ip (if set fixed), as mac adresses are hw depending
<phaidros> mkquist: look for a ppa with gimp 2.8 and see if they have packages for natty, if not, upgrade :)
<ichat> with 10.4 it was easy i just had to remove xorg.conf   now it doesn't even exist
<graft> is there a gimp 2.8? more importantly, does it have single-window mode?
<mkquist> graft: yes
<mkquist> graft: apparently so
<iceroot> is there a way to block ip-adresses on all ports WITHOUT iptables?
<graft> mkquist: no kidding
<doki_pen> who do i get this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/graphics/nip2
<doki_pen> how do i get it
<phaidros> ichat: I am not sure what the exact problem might be, but uninstalling graphics driver might help for a start, it seems you driver is pivking a resoltion to high for your screen (hence the white screen)
<mkquist> graft: its out, just not sure on what it can be installed  =(
<iceroot> doki_pen: sudo apt-get install nip2
<phaidros> iceroot: hm, try reading about hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<iceroot> phaidros: thanks for the hint, i will do some research
<doki_pen> iceroot: says it doesn't exist
<ichat> phaidros - its a fresh install i din't install any driver yet
<phaidros> doki_pen: apt-get update
<doki_pen> E: Unable to locate package nips
<iceroot> !info nip2
<ubottu> nip2 (source: nip2): spreadsheet-like graphical image manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.26.3-1build1 (precise), package size 5997 kB, installed size 10937 kB
<doki_pen> iceroot: thanks
<iceroot> doki_pen: nip2 not nips
<phaidros> ichat: sry, I am out of ideas
<BrokenCog> hello, I just started an update, but the laptop lid was closed suspending the computer.  I can re-boot and get a command line, but the video driver must be corrupt.  What is the command line to manually re-start the upgrade???  any help to avoid a reinstall would be great.
<ichat> there used to be a ncruses guy to manually change xorg settings?
<doki_pen> iceroot: no dice. i don't get it
<kesav> Any one knows how to fix the ubuntu 12.04 USB audio
<iceroot> doki_pen: if it still not come up check if the universe repo is enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<iceroot> doki_pen: and then run sudo apt-get update first
<phaidros> BrokenCog: update or dist upgrade?
<iceroot> doki_pen: and you are on 12.04?
<kesav> I just bought bose companion 5 and connected to my ubuntu 12.04
<kesav> I can't get it work.  No audio at all..
<phaidros> kesav: please check #alsa
<Djeff-o> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't format a usb stick to ext2, ext3 or ext4 using gparted. When I do, a red icon with an exclamation mark appears. When I unplugg it and re-insert it again i get the error message: "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<doki_pen> iceroot: no, 11.10, but I just switched the webpage and it says it's available. I think this is a case of rackspace messing with me
<BrokenCog> phaidros, dist upgrade yes, via the software center thingy ... sorry not uber on Ubuntu myself, it's my wifes laptop.
<doki_pen> iceroot: looks like they have their own apt mirrors
<BrokenCog> *wife's
<phaidros> kesav: and tailf /var/log/messages when plugging in the card and look if it is detected and what system does.
<iceroot> !info nip2 oneiric
<ubottu> nip2 (source: nip2): spreadsheet-like graphical image manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.24.1-2 (oneiric), package size 5912 kB, installed size 11384 kB
<Zopiac_> Praxi: I can't even get zoneminder to bloody install T~T
<iceroot> doki_pen: also universe, just enable universe
<phaidros> kesav: for special hardware #alsa is the place
<iceroot> !universe | doki_pen
<ubottu> doki_pen: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<doki_pen> iceroot: i have universe
<iceroot> doki_pen: sudo apt-get update
<doki_pen> https://gist.github.com/2590644
<Jordan_U> Djeff-o: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Praxi> Zopiac_, I installed it from source on a fresh server, the package in the repositories wasn't very useful
<ichat> whoooot
<phaidros> BrokenCog: on temrinal do "sudo apt-get install -f" and afterwards "sudo do-release-update" if that doesn help "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" depending on the state of the update one might work
<doki_pen> iceroot: i've done that, I haven't edited sources.list
<iceroot> doki_pen: i dont know what mirror.rackspace.com is, try to use the real repos
<ichat> phaidros - i may have fixed it
<phaidros> ichat: great :)
<ichat> i removed lightdm  forcing it to go to non grafical mode......
<iceroot> !text | ichat
<ubottu> ichat: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<phaidros> ichat: well, not a solution, but a login screnn tho :)
<doki_pen> iceroot: right.. that is what rackspace has on their default ubuntu image.  I Just realized that..
<BrokenCog> phaidros thanks, I'll try it now.
<BrokenCog> phaidros so it returned that bpkg --configure -r was needed ... looks like it's getting back on track.  thanks for the tip.  I need to learn this apt-get system ... Slackware has something a bit different.
<phaidros> BrokenCog: apt-get is nice, aptitude even more handy sometimes .. and *very* convenient compared to slack ;)
<Djeff-o> Jordan_U,  http://pastebin.com/PzZnQEJP
<taxman> aptitude is obsolete on 12.04. i have tested it
<iceroot> taxman: aptitude is still the better tool from both
<taxman> there is no gnome classic on 12.04 either
<phaidros> BrokenCog: what actually happend, is that apt realized that the underlying tool (dpkg) wasnt finished in some state and told ya the right command to let dpkg finish its current job. afterwards run that apt command again, as not all dpkg jobs might have been queeued yet
<xangua> !nounity | taxman
<ubottu> taxman: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phaidros> taxman: well, really? my aptitude works as always
<BrokenCog> phaidros roger.
<jagginess> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<xangua> taxman: that it's not preinstalled doesn't mean obsoloete
<iceroot> taxman: there are some tools which are better then the default but they are not installed by default (gimp, vim, zsh, aptitude)
<iceroot> taxman: mostly because of disc-space by the iso
<phaidros> ichat: I dont agree on vim and zsh!
<phaidros> iceroot: ^^
<iceroot> phaidros: vim is better then vi of course
<phaidros> vim is a sickness ...
 * phaidros runs ducks and covers enjoying the flames
<iceroot> phaidros: compared to vi
<phaidros> boring!
<iceroot> phaidros: no its a silly try for a flamewar so nithing will happen
<phaidros> anyone say "eeeemaaaacs"
<taxman> unity is not a bad idea on 12.04. it takes only about 500mb of ram
<iceroot> phaidros: stop it please
<phaidros> who needs zsh anyways ;)
<Myrtti> !offtopic | phaidros
<ubottu> phaidros: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<taxman> on 11.04, my gnome takes about 1gb of ram
<iceroot> phaidros: people which like a good interactive shell
<phaidros> Myrtti: I was helping for ~2 hours and do a joke, before saying good bye, stop parenting me ;)
<iceroot> phaidros: with a very powerfull globing
<phaidros> iceroot: yes, you are right, sure.
<phaidros> bad trolling is bad and I wish everyone a good night ;)
<phaidros> (shame on me)
<Myrtti> phaidros: if you've helped for two hours, you should know better then ;-)
<Myrtti> phaidros: good night
<phaidros> Myrtti: dont let me troll you, don't you dare!!
<phaidros> n8
<Tecan> can someone help me?
<Tecan> with peergaurdian
<tychus> what is it
<Tecan> a program to help privacy
<taxman> from china?
<Tecan> no
<taxman> hahaha
<Tecan> lmao
<Tecan> isps so i dont get fucked up the ass
<xangua> !language | Tecan
<ubottu> Tecan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jack_^> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tecan> sorry ubottu
<aardmark> for anyone out there that has encountered this issue: I've been having a tough time figuring out how to transfer ~100GB of data from my Mac to my Ubuntu box, and coming across several lame issues. Best resolution: direct ethernet link between the Mac and the Ubuntu box, and I'm able to transfer roughly 1GB per minute
<aardmark> could probably go even faster if I wasn't using SCP, but hey - this is much less painful than shuttling a thumbdrive
<taxman> mac has thunderbolt
<tarwich> aardmark: Why didn't you boot into Target Disk Mode and read from that? Was it slower? (might have been, not sure)
<aardmark> using target disk mode over ethernet with ubuntu
<aardmark> ?
<aardmark> taxman: my mac doesn't have thunderbolt
<taxman> O.o
<tarwich> Negative. Mac has a mode called target disk mode where the mac functions as a glorified USB stick — allowing you to copy to and from it by plugging it into a usb or firewire port.
<tarwich> aardmark: Sorry, I should have used your name! :-|
<aardmark> tarwich: oo mount the drive over USB in target mode... that'd have been interesting - I thought it only worked over firewire
<aardmark> tarwich: I'll have to try that
<tarwich> aardmark: checking...
<ztag100> tarwich, Is there a way to do that with ubuntu?
<aardmark> tarwich: that'd have probably been faster because SCP does the encryption with the transfer
<tarwich> ztag100: negative. It's a mac bios thing.
<taxman> mac has no bios
<tarwich> taxman:  LOL… Let's not get into wars over technicalities on something off-topic.
<ztag100> It would be cool
<tarwich> aardmark: TDM does not work with USB http://osxdaily.com/2010/04/07/how-to-boot-a-mac-in-target-disk-mode/
<aardmark> taxman: btw - Mac is built off of Unix, which has BIOS.
<aardmark> tarwich: ahh - ok... woulda been cool tho
<aardmark> well.. I guess as of 2010 (when the article was posted)
<ztag100> Isn't BIOS seperate from OS?
<taxman> !@#$#$%^&&*
<tarwich> BIOS is the basic input output system that is used to coordinate between your things like a keyboard and the operating system. All computers have a BIOS, but some people think of BIOS is the user-friendly screens that come up on a PC
<ztag100> tarwich: isn't BIOS something on the motherboard, not something reliant on the Os?
<jo-linux> !Topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ztag100> OS*
<jo-linux> topic
<Alex_Kee> hi
<Jordan_U> ztag100: tarwich: aardmark: and anyone else: Please move the discussion about semantics and Apple hardware / Firmware to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Alex_Kee> advise please eq for all system
<Alex_Kee> ubuntu 12.04
<hellllppppmeeee> How do I make my system's performance as apart of my ubuntu desktop background?
<tarwich> hellllppppmeeee: I use conky for that. You can install it from the software manage or apt-get
<ztag100> Do alot of people use Software Center
<Zarathust> I'm trying to upgrade from lucid to latest (12.04). However sudo do-release-upgrade says "No new release found"
<hellllppppmeeee> tarwich: brilliant, thank you
<Zarathust> lsb_release -a does tell me that I run 10.04
<SyphirX> okay
<SyphirX> so i have a major problem
<Zarathust> what should i look for?
<taxman> i can see load and temperature and change cpu government on the fly, on unity of 12.04
<SyphirX> During the LiveCD test, i had two of my three monitors working
<SyphirX> now that I have it installed, its only detecting one
<SyphirX> Anyone have any clue on how to fix this?
<taxman> my unity almost works as well as old gnome classic
<Alex_Kee> Guys are there any full bass and EQ support for asus xonar DS ?
<Alex_Kee> sound is so ulgy :(
<taxman> asus sonar? no, thanks
<Alex_Kee> what no thanks?
<Alex_Kee> I`m asking about support and advise for system equlizer support
<taxman> can you control asus sonar by alsa and pulseaudio?
<Alex_Kee> trying to control by alsa
<taxman> hardware eq or software eq?
<taxman> media players have software eq already
<Alex_Kee> well if its available to control sowtware FOR ALL SYSTEM not for one software it could be useful
<taxman> it's hardware eq
<Alex_Kee> oh
<Alex_Kee> ok
<Alex_Kee> so?
<taxman> you need the driver from asus
<Alex_Kee> hahah ))) thanks i think that its not exist
<Alex_Kee> pity :(
<taxman> lol
<ozpy> Hi
<Alex_Kee> There is some sweet things like FLEX BASS GX mode etc... that works in win platform
<taxman> i will stay with normal ac97/intel hda
<Alex_Kee> but for nix couldnt find (
<ozpy> Hi. I was running ubuntu USB drive on Mac. Now it
<Alex_Kee> And when I listen to the music from facebook or something like this - eq is apsent(
<taxman> i am running ubuntu 12.04 on a fast and small pendrive, no hdd or other storage
<bazhang> !ot | taxman
<ubottu> taxman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ozpy> I was running ubuntu 11.04 usb drive on Mac. Now it's froze. how to shut it off? On/off switch does not work and can't pull the battery out
<ulkesh> ozpy, have you held down the on/off switch?
<SyphirX> Anyone have any ideas as to why dual-monitors would work during LiveCD but not even detect the second once installed?
<ozpy> ulkesh: thanks! It worked. My mistake.
<tarwich> ozpy: I have yet to see a computer that ulkesh's solution doesn't work on. Even mac. It is supposed to take about 10 seconds of holding the button down.
<tarwich> cool
<ozpy> tarwich: i didn't hold it long enough
<ozpy> It's fixed. Thanks
<ulkesh> np, glad to help!
<ulkesh> good luck
<cannonball> I'm downloading and compiling a portion of the exim tarball (the test suite utilities).  On my 11.04 box with openssl 0.9.8 it compiles just fine.  On my 12.04 box with openssl 1.0.1, it fails to compile, complaining about various SSL_* functions when compiling.  Anybody else see openssl issues on the upgrade from 11.* to 12.04?
<SyphirX> Can anyone help? Any ideas would work wonders right now.
<tarwich> SyphirX: Well I have an idea, but it's not great. Perhaps during the install you downloaded updated drivers that no longer support the feature.
<SyphirX> I did the standard install but once it restarted, the second monitor just wasnt being detected
<SyphirX> its even saying my computer is a laptop in the display settings
<tarwich> SyphirX:  And it's not?
<SyphirX> its a desktop computer
<SyphirX> Albeit custom built
<tarwich> SyphirX: Still… It shouldn't say that… Sorry, man. There has to be a way to fix your hardware mappings, but I don't know Ubuntu well enough. I only answered because I felt bad for you.
<walbert> SyphirX: My desktop shows the same thing, with nvidia's binary drivers - but it works fine
<Jordan_U> SyphirX: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<drPoO> is it possible to make custom collections of wallpapers to cycle through in the day?
<lotus-blade> ho do you fix /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses in 12.04
<Jordan_U> SyphirX: And possibly boot from the LiveCD again and post the /var/log/Xorg.0.log from there?
<Jordan_U> lotus-blade: What command gives you that error?
<SyphirX> How do I open bash? Unity is being a bitch.
<walbert> lotus-blade:  try sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Jordan_U> !language | SyphirX
<ubottu> SyphirX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<citizenkeys> i installed proftpd using apt-get install proftpd.  when i did, i chose the wrong mode (inetd) instead of standalone mode.
<Jordan_U> SyphirX: Search for "gnome-terminal".
<SyphirX> My apologies. Crappy day compounded with this.
<citizenkeys> so i removed proftpd.  but now when i try to reinstall it with apt-get install proftpd, it doesn't ask me which mode to use.
<wylde> citizenkeys: use apt-get purge , so it will remove configurations before you re-install
<SyphirX> I cant even SU
<SyphirX> permission denied
<wylde> sudo -i
<SyphirX> permission denied for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tucemiux_mob> anyone knows of an "official" fix to the dreaded waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration...
<walbert> SyphirX: What brand of Linux are you accustomed to using?  Debian derivatives, expecially Ubuntu, have a tendency to do things differently - perhaps there's a guide that could help you.
<SyphirX> Debian but it
<SyphirX> 's been forever
<IdleOne> SyphirX: use sudo -i for extended admin privs but please be careful
<walbert> SyphirX: try gksudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the Terminal (bash).  To get to bash, hit your meta key, and start typing "terminal"
<Xeneth> tucemiux_mob, The main reason I think for the extra time is because it's a script in the gnome/unity that is doing it, so that must first load.  If you enter the configurations in the network file, that may speed things up.
<wylde> SyphirX: or if you're in a gui you can just ctrl+alt+t to open the terminal.
<tucemiux_mob> Xeneth, you mean if I configure dhchp manually?
<walbert> wylde: pow, you just made a couple hours of idling in this channel completely worth it :)
<wylde> walbert: :)
<Djeff-o> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't format a usb stick to ext2, ext3 or ext4 using gparted. When I do, a red icon with an exclamation mark appears. When I unplugg it and re-insert it again i get the error message: "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so"
<Djeff-o> demesg output  http://pastebin.com/PzZnQEJP
<Xeneth> tucemiux_mob, correct.  I have never done it on a system with a GUI, so there may be some side-effects, but worth a try.
<wylde> Djeff-o: typically usb thumb/pen drives are foramtted fat
<connelly> hey all, I'm pretty sure that a problem I'm having is bug #969535 and it looks like they have a fix for it in -proposed - how do I download that fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969535 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "[power]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_get_icon_priv()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969535
<SyphirX> You know what? I give up. I can't do it. I thought I'd give Linux a shot again but if I have to go through this again (Dealt with the same thing on OpenSUSE/Ubuntu/etc on my laptop years ago) it's not worth it. Not until Steam comes out.
<SyphirX> Sorry to waste your time.
<Djeff-o> wylde, yes, and i can format it in fat 32, but not in ext2
<SyphirX> Reinstalling Windows, have fun. I appreciate the help but... I can't. Not today.
<Guest7047> ..
<cookiemon5ter> SyphirX, good luck
<wylde> Djeff-o: ext2 is not the same as fat. Just curious why you want to format it as extX anyway.
<ulkesh> Poor sap, was about to suggest to him he run Ubuntu on a VM on Windows like I do :)  I get the benefits of Ubuntu, full acceleration, and can still game when I want
 * leonel Ola pessoal ... alguem ai?
<IdleOne> !br | leonel
<ubottu> leonel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<leonel> Thanks so much friend !
<tucemiux_mob> Xeneth, my config is pointing to eth0, i'm using eth1 and disabled inboard nic, lets see if it worked, rebooting now
<tucemiux_mob> ulkesh, you game in ubuntu or winblows?
<Djeff-o> wylde, lol, i guess i could have it in fat32, but i want to know why i cant format it to ext2...
<cookiemon5ter> tucemiux_mob, he games in linux and uses windows for cmd
<ulkesh> tucemiux_mob, I game in Windows...I'd like to run Ubuntu natively, but a VM seems to work almost as well.
<ulkesh> lol cookiemon5ter
<tucemiux_mob> ulkesh, woohohooooooooooooooo
<wylde> Djeff-o: I don't know the specifics offhand. Just that FAT is universally accessible by most if not all OS's.
<tucemiux_mob> cookiemon5ter,  but can you use the acceleration on ubuntu on a vm?
<ulkesh> I have nice wobbly windows, but I haven't tried gaming in Ubuntu as a VM.
<cookiemon5ter> tucemiux_mob, not sure i've only used linux for the last 11 years
<cookiemon5ter> windows broke on me in 2001 and never looked back
<ulkesh> I'm eager to see what Valve does with Steam on Ubuntu.  I hope it brings more development to this side.
<cookiemon5ter> never been into gaming so i had it easy i suppose
<tucemiux_mob> ulkesh, only reason i ever boot to windows is to synchronize my phone but it looks like pretty soon that's going to be the end of it, im going to upgrade my phone
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tucemiux_mob> gaming is actually FASTER in ubuntu, the main game i play is UrT, ubuntu uses my weak card a lot better than windows,  but with every upgrade I have to tweak something, right now my drivers are broken
<Ben64> tucemiux_mob: UrT?
<ulkesh> Probably Unreal Tournament
<tucemiux_mob> Urban Terror, it works on ubuntu
<ulkesh> nvm
<Djeff-o> wylde, thank you for your time... I just thought if i only use this particular usb stick on ubuntu it should be better to have it formated to extX.
<Ben64> Unreal Tournament = UT
<tucemiux_mob> urban terror is open source and free
<josten> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.4.  I'm having problems with the dash.  In the previous version, once you opened and application, the dash would hide.  Now the dash stays in view.  If I change the settings for it to be hidden, it stay that way even on the desktop.  Any cures?
<LinuxMonkey> anyone heard of a fix to the Unknown LVM metadata header errors yet?
<mnogueira> Hey
<mnogueira> sorry again, but there is no one in fedora channel
<tucemiux> ok ive got my rig upgraded, nic working good, how do you change the theme? I can't see items in the taskbars
<mnogueira> Please guys, may you help me with my not much hard problem
<OerHeks> mnogueira, not an ubuntu problem., is it?
<mnogueira> no
<ejv> there's like 400 people in #fedora, lies
<tucemiux> !ask | mnogueira
<ubottu> mnogueira: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mnogueira> Problem installing fedora 16
<tucemiux> fedo who?
<mnogueira> The graphical installer specifically
<cookiemon5ter> mnogueira, ##linux is a good channel
<tucemiux> !ot | cookiemon5ter
<ubottu> cookiemon5ter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> mnogueira: that is not within the scope of this channel. If you want to install ubuntu we could help you out
<mnogueira> Ok ok, but can i first tell you guys, my problem?
<ejv> tucemiux is supreme commander of the triggers ha
<tensorpudding> i'm pretty sure there are people in #fedora
<tucemiux> :-)
<mnogueira> and if you could not help me.. then i go away
<IdleOne> mnogueira: don't waste your time, ask in #fedora or ##linux
<tensorpudding> maybe no one is talking though
<bazhang> mnogueira, fedora is not supported here
<ejv> im curoius now, let him ask :D
<tucemiux> sorry monsta, im trigger happy
<mnogueira> k...
<ejv> s/curoius/curious/g
<Ben64> ejv: you could go join #fedora :P
<ejv> i'm in there already
<ejv> ha
<IdleOne> ejv: you can join either of those channels to help him there
<ejv> nice find on urban terror, thx tucemiux
<tucemiux> ejv, youre welcome, look for me on the weekends and i'll camp you till you cry!
<ejv> tucemiux: what's the more recent, better looking FPS that runs on Ubuntu?
<tucemiux> zombie survivor mode
<dors> hello, i'm trying to get HUD to work in this ubuntu 12.04 but the ppa seems offline, i get a 404 for  http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/hud/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources and the other urls related to HUD, any ideas? thanks
<tucemiux> ejv, try the software center, it's incredibly revamped, has a huge inventory, havent had a chance to check it out yet
<ejv> join offtopic tucemiux
<ejv> before i get spanked, they are... retentive here :D
<tucemiux> is it possible to install theme on ubuntu and have them appear on the themes menu??
<tucemiux> ejv, thats ok, i do the spanking around here
<IdleOne> I'm gonna mute you both very soon
<ejv> i can't pick your brain on open source fps'es here, join offtopic !
<tucemiux> ejv, sorry but im more into ubuntu, what works on ubuntu and the like
<josten> I have had a lot of questions answered on here.  What is going on now?
<tucemiux> how do you search the software center?
<LinuxMonkey> josten still answering questions and asking some too
<ejv> yea i get that, i wanted your opinion on the other fps's that happen to run on ubuntu, if you have experience in that realm that is; if you change your mind: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<josten> LinuxMonkey: Sorry.  Thanks.
<LinuxMonkey> tucemiux:  search bar in the top right hand corner (white rectangle with a magnefying glass)
<tucemiux> LinuxMonkey, thanks, i had to maximize the screen to see it
<josten> Didn't know if I was connected or not.  Sorry.
<tucemiux> thats a big flaw, if you make the software center smaller, you dont have a horizontal bar
<josten> LinuxMonkey: be back in a few
<wylde> tucemiux: in the software center?
<tucemiux> anyone knows if it's possible to install themes in ubuntu?
<ulkesh> The software center seems to have a min res, around 640x480 or so...everything repositions well for me...at least in 12.04.
<tucemiux> wylde, yeah i made the window smaller and couldnt see the search square, i didnt have a horizontal bar
<wylde> tucemiux: the only somewhat stable way I've found so far is using ubuntu-tweak
<tucemiux> what's ubuntu-tweak? what does that thing do?
<monvillalon> IM looking for way to add a repo, but only use it for cherry picked packages…. I can't seem to google fu it
<wylde> tucemiux: you could file a bug about it :)
<tucemiux> Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.
<wylde> tucemiux: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/ their project is hosted in Launchpad as well.
<tucemiux> wylde, ok but im wondering what does ubuntu tweak has?
<chsados> can anyone help me... first time ubuntu user: installed ubuntu 12.04 onto my 2nd HDD on my computer (D:) have win7 installed on C:  i used the webui.exe to install ubuntu onto D: and when i restart i get the option to select windows or ubunty - i select ubuntu and it tells me im missing files or something.... i can get a screen shot if this isnt making any sense
<wylde> tucemiux: it lets you use themes you can find in the repos.
<monvillalon> chsados: I've nerves heard of webui.exe do you mean Wubi?
<chsados> i assume so.. its the small file you download from the website that downloads ubuntu and installs it through windows
<tucemiux> wylde, thanks im goign to look into it but for now im going to fix my video drivers
<wylde> tucemiux: alrighty.
<Jordan_U> chsados: I would recommend that you uninstall Wubi and install Ubuntu in a normal dual boot.
<Mauhdeeb> Having a weird problem opening Windows share that wasn't present on 11.10. Keeps asking for the username and password but if I enter them it says "opening" and eventually falls back to asking again
<chsados> im thinking the problem is im not installing it on the C drive
<wylde> +1 on Jordan_U 's recommendation.
<Mauhdeeb> Anyone seen this behavior?
<chsados> i dont want to install it on C: bc i am going to format C and reinstall windows after i get ubuntu functional i want ubuntu on my D drive and windows on my C
<conkyhelp> i just installed conky. im trying to use a some conky scripts (conkytransmission), but i dont see a .conkyrc file after install and reboot. does anyone know how to customize conky?
<Jordan_U> chsados: First, remove Wubi using Add/Remove programs from Windows.
<chsados> ok
<chsados> i guess reformat D again?
<wylde> conkyhelp: are you enabling show hidden files?
<monvillalon> chsados: Wubi , creates a virtual disk , its not a "real" ubuntu installation as I understand it.  Its tied to Windows because it lives inside a Windows file, its a weird thing that I don't recoment
<conkyhelp> wylde: ls -al, yes
<chsados> ahhh i see monvillalon
<monvillalon> chsados: Install from scratch
<chsados> problem is i dont have cd/dvd drive on comp and my thumb drive is in a friends hand (gave her first 2 seasons of game of thrones :D)
<wylde> conkyhelp: alrighty, just checking :)
<chsados> so i currently have no way of installing it via iso
 * taxman has a dozen of fast pendrives for ubuntu
<monvillalon> chsados: As Jordan_U said , remove with windows installer, get a dvd, reboot computer with dvd inside, install.  Btw if you are not versed in the ways of the multi boot create a backup :)
<Jordan_U> chsados: Do you absolutely need to install it now, or can you wait until you have a blank CD or a flash drive?
<chsados> i can wait.... if i must
<Jordan_U> chsados: Then I recommend you just wait.
<chsados> i wont have any internet connectivity until my cat6 cable comes from ebay anyways... ubuntu doesnt like my netgear wireless dongle
<monvillalon> chsados: I see no other way, there is a network install but its not worth the trouble
<ulkesh> chsados, I would suggest VirtualBox as an option as well, depending on what you're trying to do (if you're just trying out Ubuntu, it can be a good way to go if you have enough RAM)
<monvillalon> chsados: ulkesh idea is great if you just want to try it out
<chsados> i just want ubuntu for secure browsing/usage CISPA got me all pissy
<kion> I am trying to install postgresql on a remote server that I can ssh into, after sudo apt-get install postgresql, it says it is installed but it is not… any ideas?
<monvillalon> chsados: As for the dongle, read a little about ndiswrapper ( maybe there is something newer )
<Ben64> chsados: OS doesn't really matter for secure browsing. you should look into a VPN or something along those lines
<chsados> yea ive read hours on end about it... its a dead end w my particular browser
<Pelo> evening folks , I have  my brother with me , he's having issues with his acer aconia 100 tablet since he upgraded to andriod 4.0.3,  he uses it to stream media from his home pc over wifi and now the videos are getting shoppy has hell , it does the same on my network , can he downgrade back to 3 ?
<chsados> i have VPN and all that jaz... just want to get away from MS and have ubuntu installation with a hidden trucrypt volume
<chsados> trucrypt works w linux yes?
<kion> Chsados it works perfectly under linux
<chsados> cool
<wylde> conkyhelp: http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html  did you check for .conkyrc in /etc/conky/.conkyrc  ?
<Pelo> sorry , wrong channel
<conkyhelp> wylde: yes, its not there either. only conky.conf
<wylde> conkyhelp:  hmmm ok.
<chsados> on another note.... what r advantages over i2p vs tor?
<WickedWiccan> Where do i go to ask questions about ubuntu arm
<wylde> conkyhelp: ok, could try 'locate conkyrc' I suppose
<conkyhelp> wylde: file not found
<hellopeiyang> hello everyone, i am a beginner
<OccupyDemonoid> hellopeiyang, Hello, do you need help with something?
<chsados> is this ubuntu on android dual core smartphone vaporware or is it gunna actually happen?
<ki4ro> any ham radio operators here tonight?
<wylde> conkyhelp:  ... or maybe I could actually read the link I posted to you lol. /etc/conky/conky.conf is the sample configuration, 'cp /etc/conky/conky.conf /home/$USER/.conkyrc
<ulkesh> ki4ro, I'm a tech class, but haven't talked on the radio in years
<conkyhelp> wylde: im trying to get this running using my install of conky http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conkytransmission?content=129001
<taxman> ki4ro, no more, they are playing knoppix
<usa> hey how do I get gnome 2 on ubuntu 12.04??
<ki4ro> ulkesh: Hello.  Do you use logging software?  If so which one?
<ki4ro> taxman: What's knoppix?
<ulkesh> ki4ro, nope, sorry
<digitalj> damn i wish my name was rinzler
<ki4ro> ulkesh: Okay.  Thanks.  73
<wylde> conkyhelp: line 1 in the instructions. Do you have conky installed?
<rinzler> digitalj: Got it first! :D
<digitalj> Lucky.
<rinzler> digitalj: also grabbed d-_-b
<conkyhelp> wylde: obviously..., its installed, i can run it, but there is no .conkyrc so the install script will not allow me to customize it. i try to create an artificial / fake one, and no effect
<digitalj> Well aren't you special
<javierf_> Hi! Are changes in shutdown dialog or time menu (pictures: http://linuxconfig.net/media/featured/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-review.html) real in ubuntu 12.04? I installed every actualization from beta2 but don't get them. Do I need to trigger them?
<digitalj> I bet you own internet.com or something with how things are turning out
<usa> hey how do I get gnome 2 on ubuntu 12.04?? I hate unity I can't do anything with it there are no options..!
<Fyodorovna> usa, gnome 2 is not in 12.04 there is a fallback gnome that looks somewhat and can be tweaked to be close to it. run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and you will also get the gnome 3 desktop as a choice as well.
<wylde> conkyhelp: alright, then I should assume you installed transmission-cli and edited the preferences there.... according to the instructions, install.sh should create the sample .conkyrc for you, so it isn't then?
<thoong> can i change color scheme in ubuntu - say instead of orange highlight to blue highlight. blue seems to be choice for many os.
<thoong> ?
<conkyhelp> wylde: yes, exactly. this is the problem
<GeoGeek> Hey all. I have a database publishing project I need to do. Want to use it as an opportunity to learn some new linux tools. I need a good database frontend  that can output data tagged for a page layout program. Any recommendations? I am looking at Kile to do layout but the data fields would need to be tagged on the way out of the database.
<thoong> preferbably with gui.
<kion> can anybody hel me install postgresql?
<wylde> conkyhelp: then you should be seeking help from the author of that package.
<leonel> quit
<thoong> i dont hate unity. but i dislike global menu and close,min, max on the left. is there a way to get it back the other side?
<dr_willis> trivial
<arulmozhi> I hav installed so many packages through online. and I used APTonCD to backup those packages. but now can't restore them.  when click the load button in Restore window of APTonCD it throws errors into the console[http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=31246]. is there any way to add the backuped packages back to var/cache/apt and make ubuntu that the packages are there in. Last time APTonCD worked for me on Karmic Koala(9.10). Internet speed is very
<arulmozhi>  slow here. I can't download all again. help me out.
<FloodBot1> arulmozhi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<thoong> thanks
<wylde> conkyhelp: see if 'cp ~/.conkytransmission/example.conkyrc ~/.conkyrc' creates it, that's all the install script does if you don't have one anyway.
<agu10^> http://tinyurl.com/7zg74b7 <- Inception on Linux Facebook
<bazhang> agu10^, dont spam here
<agu10^> uh sorry
<Static2009> Is there somebody that may be able to help me connect an Ubuntu client to Windows server 2008?
<arulmozhi> @FloodBot1: wat about pics??
<MonkeyDust> earlier today, somebody here posted a link for ubuntu-fix or fix-ubuntu, can someone post it again?
<x_XP> -
<x_XP> I need some help with upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 on DELL E6400 laptop. Can someone please help guide me trough since I am running to some serious problems
<conkyhelp> wylde: bloody hell, it created it, but it broke conky lol!
<arulmozhi> I hav installed so many packages through online. and I used APTonCD to backup those packages. but now can't restore them.  when click the load button in Restore window of APTonCD it throws errors into the console[http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=31246]. is there any way to add the backuped packages back to var/cache/apt and make ubuntu that the packages are there in. Last time APTonCD worked for me on Karmic Koala(9.10). Internet speed is very
<arulmozhi>   slow here. I cant download all again. help me out. sorry for posting aggain. but pls help me out anybody???
<wylde> conkyhelp: figures >.<
<FloodBot1> arulmozhi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<conkyhelp> wylde: thanks for your help, ill fiddle with the script to see if i can fix the conkyrc file
<wylde> conkyhelp: np
<thoong> night thanks for the help.
<spybrook> Does anybody know why the youtube web page wont work with 12.04?
<LinuxMonkey> spybrook: works fine for me
<GeoGeek> spybrook: Youtube works fine for me.
<spybrook> I can view hulu...
<GeoGeek> clear your cache
<LinuxMonkey> spybrook: did you install the restricted package?
<wylde> arulmozhi: did you make an actual cd/dvd with aptoncd?
<spybrook> I think I have the restricted package...will verify
<arulmozhi> wylde: no I hav the iso image
<arulmozhi> no cd or dvd
<wylde> arulmozhi: at any rate mount the disk/disk image in the packages directory should be the debs you require to re-install.
<wylde> arulmozhi: that's fine just mount the iso.
<arulmozhi> image mounted. the??
<wylde> packages directory on the iso.
<arulmozhi> wylde: yeah it is there...
<Guest135> hi room. anyone able to advise how i can check the usb speed/connection of an external hdd on a remote server using putty. i tried hdparm but it can only seem to access the internal hdd :/
<Guest10566> quit
<Datz> Hi, how do I get the workspace switcher to 4 horizontal windows in gnome-session-fallback?
<wylde> arulmozhi: If you wanted to avoid manually installing you could write a script or get someone to help write one. Otherwise probably manually install.
<wylde> arulmozhi: but at least you don't have to re-download everything :)
<ki4ro> Any active amateur radio operators here?
<arulmozhi> yes thats ok. but on script side wat it has to do???
<nwp_> Can anybody help me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/965988/
<wylde> arulmozhi: I you may find help scripting in #bash, or maybe someone here can help. I'm barely proficient with basic bash scripts.
<LinuxMonkey> !details | nwp_
<ubottu> nwp_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<myersg> das ist gut..ja?
<vectory__> Guest135: try lsusb -v
<a7i3n> Hate to say it... but I actually like Unity... there I said it... I feel better now... :)
<arulmozhi> wylde: thanx for the help...
<LinuxMonkey> a7i3n: many of us do :)
<nwp_> I installed Precise the other day, but I cannot use networking with the 3.2 kernel
<wylde> arulmozhi: hmmm wait I had a thought, when you made the disk, did you tell it to make a meta package?
<nwp_> I get the pastebinned message in dmesg
<myersg> unity...love it, I had problems with light dm not picking up my background, I fixed it, thanks
<iHarp> Question:   Why would opening a game. 1. Open Ubuntu Software center    2. Place me on the default screen without prompting me to download anything?
<nwp_> So I rebooted into old 3.0 kernel and am using that at this point
<wylde> arulmozhi: does one of the packages have aptoncd-metapackage in the name?
<a7i3n> I'm an old geezer... I remember editing settings by hand on my first linux install on a bondi iMac...
<nwp_> I just want networking to work with 3.2 kernel
<LinuxMonkey> iHarp: did you use the search menu, it may have been a uninstalled game thus asking you to install it
<SarahsButt> How does one update GRUB?
<Fyodorovna> a7i3n, lol on fondness for unity, nice change from other comments.
<a7i3n> I've despised Unity for a long time but I have to give credit: Canonical did a great job on 12.04
<wylde> arulmozhi: if so open a terminal where the packages are and 'sudo dpkg -i aptoncd-metapackage*'
<LinuxMonkey> SarahsButt: iin what sense do you want to update it?
<Datz> is there a way to get gadgets onto the gnome-session-fallback bar?
<a7i3n> <--- Windowmaker user for just about forever...
<iHarp> LinuxMonkey: I just installed it lastnight. Didn't do anything but, "apt-get update". Came back today and now it wont open.   After reinstalling the bin file it now sends me to ubuntu software center
<SarahsButt> LinuxMonkey: It's just old and needs an updating. I heard 2.8 just came out no?
<Sky_test> chmod wat does it do
<iHarp> changes permissions
<iHarp> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Joen> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 all day. I'm not using a CD or USB stick (as I don't have any large enough unfortunately), so I mounted the downloaded .iso file with Daemon Tools. The setup said it could boot without a CD by configuring the boot or something. So when it was done, I rebooted and then I got this: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Joen> I have searched on google with other people with this problem, but none of the solutions work for me.
<SarahsButt> Joen: where are you trying to boot linux from? are you using windows right now?
<Joen> Yes
<Joen> When I reboot now, the Windows boot manager shows Ubuntu and windows
<iHarp> " I'm not using a CD or USB stick"   then what are you using?
<Joen> But when I pick Ubuntu it goes through the logo screen and then shows that
<vectory__> he used the cd, virtually
<Joen> The setup from the iso image said it was able to edit the boot configuration so it booted from it from boot.
<SarahsButt> Can't you just use Wubi?
<yugnip> joen try plop http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanagers.html
<LinuxMonkey> SarahsButt: nope grub2 is still on version 1.99
<Guest135> thank you vectory__ :)
<vectory__> Joen: the cd expects to still be there after reboot, where else would it all the files from needed for install (or did it copy a lot to disk)
<ki4ro> Any active amateur radio operators here?
<LinuxMonkey> SarahsButt:  you must be thinking of Gimp 2.8
<Joen> So how exactly do I use this boot manager?
<wylde> !mini | Joen
<ubottu> Joen: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SarahsButt> LinuxMonkey: My mistakae it seems. Thanks for the clear up.
<yugnip> joen plop instruction http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-from-usb-without-bios-support-via-plop-cd/
<iHarp> LinuxMonkey: Any idea after what I posted up there? ^^
<Joen> Thanks, I'll try plop and then see if I have any CDs or USBs that are small enough for the small image.
<yugnip> i believe with plop you can also use a floppy?
<Jordan_U> Joen: I would definitely go with the minimal install image rather than trying to mess with plop (in fact I'm not sure how plop is a solution at all).
<LinuxMonkey> iharp thats very odd, ive never come across that
<Joen> Ok.
<blocky> what does it mean when booting the livecd says Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<Jordan_U> Joen: Make sure to also remove Wubi through Add/Remove programs in Windows.
<Joen> I don't have Wubi.
<Jordan_U> Joen: "The setup said it could boot without a CD by configuring the boot or something." That's wubi.
<iHarp> Anyone know why a freshly installed game would send me to ubuntu software center without prompting me to download anything?
<Joen> But I didn't install anything. I just mounted the iso image.
<iHarp> Game = Savage XR
<wylde> Jordan_U: he was attempting to install from a mounted iso.
<yugnip> Jordan_U: i must have misunderstood, i assumed the issue was unable to boot from usb
<Jordan_U> yugnip: No, the issue is that his USB drive is not large enough for the normal Ubuntu image.
<Joen> Actually, I am unable to find mine.
<Joen> I can buy one tomorrow if it's necessary, but I'd just prefer to get it going to tonight without it if possible. So now I'm going to look for a CD.
<Guest135> re my previous question anything i can run on putty to see what mode (pio, udma6 etc etc) an attached usb drive is in? id usually use hdparm for this but it's not liking working on an external hdd.
<wylde> Joen: for the minimal you only need 30MB :)
<Joen> Would an external hard drive work?
<Joen> Through USB
<Jordan_U> Joen: Yes.
<blocky> how reliable is Install ubuntu alongside widows 7
<blocky> I just clicked it thinking it would allow me to review the partitioning changes...
<Jordan_U> Joen: It's easier to configure if the drive uses fat32. With an external drive that's large enough I would definitely go with the normal rather than minimal install image.
<iHarp> blocky: I do it. I've had relatively no issues.
<blocky> relatively no :P
<Joen> Can the filesystem of the hard drive be messed up if I use it?
<Jordan_U> Joen: Instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Joen> Thanks
<wylde> blocky: I have no issues....but then I haven't used windows for almost a year now :)
<Jordan_U> Joen: Not unless you select an explicit option to wipe the drive, which would be very difficult to do accidentily.
<iHarp> blocky: Standard issues such as finding the right drivers and such, but that has notthing to do with windows
<oscar76> hi! anybody knows  where to find instructions to  instal ubuntu on a tablet?
<hailey> I'm unable to figure out what to do with this BCM4311 wireless NIC.
<blocky> how does it choose which partition to shrink, or even which device
<wylde> !broadcom | hailey
<ubottu> hailey: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aaas> i cant ping my windows computers from ubuntu, after disabling the firewall on the windows machine and pinging by ip not hostname, windows machines see ubuntu machine fine
<iHarp> blocky: Is it installed yet?
<LinuxMonkey> Lol ive installed it alongside windows 7 2 weeks ago with no issues, today I formated the drive and installed ubuntu over the entire disk :)
<wylde> LinuxMonkey: +1
<blocky> says retrieving file 16 of 57
<iHarp> Blocky open up disk utilities and take a look at what your hard drive looks like/
<iHarp> gotcha
<rinzler> does anyone know of a way to incite the distribution update from terminal? for the 11.10 update, my vps told me a command that would upgrade the distro automatically, but I don't know how to make it see the update. I only have ssh access...
<blocky> I ran the installer, not the livecd
<blocky> livecd gave me an error about /cow
<wylde> rinzler: do-release-upgrade?
<LinuxMonkey> wylde only issue I have is the complaint of Unknown LVM metadata headers but its just a bug
<iHarp> I prefer the manual approach.
<rinzler> wylde: command not found
<wylde> LinuxMonkey: yeah, you reported it I hope? Or at least added extra info if you could? :)
<iHarp> Setup windows with minimal resources. Add 6G of swap space for my 4G of ram. And the rest of my drive goes to ubuntu
<blocky> can I import thunderbird emails from windows?
<iHarp> edit* 100G  goes to my free FAT space
<LinuxMonkey> wylde its allready reported on a major scale.lol
<tohuw> When invoking ftp from the CLI, how can I get all files in a given folder?
<oscar76> iHarp: 6G of swap !  wish I had 6G to spend !
<wylde> LinuxMonkey: alrighty, just making sure :)
<aaas> blocky do you have imap or pop?
<hailey> I'm unable to figure out what to do with this BCM4311 wireless NIC with  3.2.0-24-generic  kernel.  Any advise?
<hilikus> how can i change the permission on a drive that is automounted. it is in /media/foo and its owned by my user but i need to either change the owner or give go+r. just doing chmod or chown doesn't work for some reason
<wylde> rinzler: you're upgradin TO 11.10 or FROM 11.10?
<aaas> hilikus i think you need to change the options in /etc/fstab
<hilikus> aaas: its not in fstab, its a removable drive that's automounted
<rinzler> wylde: FROM. I was citing my upgrade TO in my original question.
<blocky> aaas, pop but nvm that
<blocky> I have Unable to install GRUB in /dev/mapper
<shawn_> hi,do you guy use ubuntu 64bit or 32bit?
<napalm54> Hey all, For QT Creator is it best to install through the Ubuntu software center or from debian package from the official website?
<taxman> 64 bit
<blocky> Executing 'grub-install /dev/mapper' failed. This is a fatal error.
<iHarp> oscar76: How much ram and hard drive space do you have
<aaas> hilikus ok then you have to check the udev stuff...umm /etc/defaults/udev.... i cant remember where the file is
<bandit5432> depends on the laptop its 32 on the desktop its 64
<tohuw> !best | napalm54
<ubottu> napalm54: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<k_sze> What's the best utility to simulate low bandwidth and/or high latency network connection on (X)ubuntu? I don't mind command line.
<wylde> rinzler: ok thanks, just wanted to be clear is all :)
<shawn_> is 64bit better for AMD64 CPU
<taxman> but it's a fusion of 64- and 32- bit for 12.04
<tohuw> napalm54: sorry, wrong factoid. Your answer is: it depends on what you are looking for.
<taxman> look at mtrr, it's set up for 32-bit
<shawn_> TO taxman  : thank you
<bandit5432> my laptop only supports 32bit and i have 12.04 installed
<aaas> blocky well the profile should be universal (I think) so if you point it to yoru profile it shoudl be able to read your mailbox
<taxman> inside 4gb of space
<k_sze> I want to simulate high latency between my LAN and my Xubuntu box.
<taxman> 12.04 is not like a pathetic 64-bit linux
<napalm54> tohuw: I guess I am wondering if there are any drawbacks to using the ubuntu software center vs .deb from the official website
<blocky> aaas, thanks, I'll try that once I figure out why grub has failed
<aaas> blocky is there an "import" feature in thunderbird
<wanna> I just installed 12.4 and can't get my wireless connection working on my laptop. Got any sugestions?
<agu10^> ubuntu is like worse than web OS !
<OerHeks> taxman, it is, 64 bit is multi-arch
<oscar76> iHarp: I only have 512M and 2G free disk.  I have to stop using Transmission ;)
<rinzler> getting: "mosh : Depends: libprotobuf5 but it is not installable" how do I correct this?
<blocky> why would it be installing grub to /dev/mapper, what is /dev/mapper?
<taxman> iirc, it's debian's multi-lib like solution
<blocky> it's asking me to choose a different device to install the bootloader on
<taxman> OerHeks, i prefer to use a pure 64-bit linux, just my taste
<oscar76> iHarp: I was just wandering if 6G for swap is a little too much
<tohuw> napalm54: In general, using distribution-specific packages mean it has been compiled and tested on that distribution. It also often (but not always) means the package is not the latest release. Typically, you are trading bleeding-edge for tested compatibility. Examine the versions, check the project's official documentation and the distribution's provided documentation (if any), decide.
<shawn_> taxman: I just can't make a decision  to migrate from 32bit to 64bit.....
<taxman> shawn_, my 12.04 is 64-bit and i can watch youtube without issues
<blocky> anybody know what device I should install grub to?
<SarahsButt> blocky: sda1
<shawn_> but what will happen when you install some package without 64bit build? xD
<iHarp> oscar76: It's not too much.. there is actually a formula to it
<oscar76> blocky: preferably your first hd, and never a removable disk i guess
<OerHeks> shawn_, it will run on ubuntu multiarch
<blocky> parted is saying /dev/sr0 unrecognized disk label
<Datz> what's up with the dependency problems when I try and install php5 on 12.04 gnome-session-fallback?
<Guest135> re my previous question anything i can run on putty to see what mode (pio, udma6 etc etc) an attached usb drive is in? id usually use hdparm for this but it's not liking working on an external hdd.
<blocky> how can I get a list of options
<iHarp> oscar76: for 2G you would want atleast 4G; For 3 you would want 5 and for 4 you  would want 6
<Somnio> hi! anyone on the mood to answer a couple of questions about gnome-shell on Ubuntu?
<Ycarene> is there a way to force a package to ignore dependency conflicts and make it install.
<wylde> Ycarene: yes, but it's not recommended.
<rebe> is it possible to change terminal font size to float number like 10.5 instead of whole 10 or 11 ?
<Ycarene> I think it'd be fine for what I want at least.
<shawn_> OerHeks, do you mean the 64bit ubuntu can run 32bit program?
<iHarp> rebe: Never tried that..lol good question
<OerHeks> shawn_, yes, since 11.10 ubuntu is supporting multi-arch
<Datz> Could someone tell me what these dependency problems are about when trying to install php5: http://pastebin.com/eq8cpUq1
<OerHeks> no need for ia32 libs
<wanna> :-(
<blocky> Anyone know what it means when the LiveCD dumps you to BusyBox shell?
<Datz> OerHeks: that's not directed towards me?
<shawn_> OerHeks, Thank you, btw. how to shift my 32 ubuntu to 64 ?  should I re-install the  whole system
<oscar76> iHarp: really? good to know.   For me it stills sounds so much.  Maybe because my hd is only 80G :(
<OerHeks> Datz, no, it was ment for shawn.
<shellcode28> how u create another hard disk
<Ycarene> wylde - how do I do it with apt-get, I can't get --nodeps to work.
<OerHeks> shawn_, only reinstall possible.
<oscar76> shellcode28: you mean another partition?
<shellcode28> yea
<wylde> Ycarene: moment, I don't know off the top of my head. I only did it once a very long time ago heh.
<oscar76> shellcode28: when you are installing ubuntu or afterwards?
<iHarp> oscar76: Yea, you are looking at about 1G
<shellcode28> I have already ubuntu
<awunui> Hi
<shawn_> Thanks,OerHeks&taxman,  When you get notice that 'shawn_ has quit()'  It means I am reinstalling ubuntu xD
<blackmatrix_ny> hi all...why does netstat not show process for apache running on port 80...It just displays - for it
<shellcode28> I already have ubuntu*
<SarahsButt> shellcode28: download Gparted
<shellcode28> I have gparted lol
<oscar76> shellcode28: you can use Partition Manager or Gparted, but be careful
<SarahsButt> shellcode28: that's what you gotta use
<iHarp> << uses Gparted
<shellcode28> I have Gparted
<taxman> i trust only fdisk for performance proof
<taxman> fdisk can control each detail
<oscar76> iHarp: do you know if is it a hd size limit for ubuntu?
<OerHeks> shellcode28, be sure the partition is not mounted.
<shellcode28> OK,how can u tell if is not mounted
<shellcode28> ?
<wylde> Ycarene: you may need to use 'apt-get download <packagename>' then force the installation with dpkg....still checking
<shellcode28> so do i have unmount?
<alFReD-NSH> Anyone got any explanation why screendump 7 doesn't work?
<alFReD-NSH> alfred@ubuntu:~$ sudo screendump 7
<wylde> If anyone else knows off the top of their head feel free btw! :)
<alFReD-NSH> couldn't read /dev/vcs/a7
<oscar76> shellcode28: use df on the shell
<LinuxMonkey> !enter | alFReD-NSH
<ubottu> alFReD-NSH: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oscar76> shellcode28: or mount -l
<iputued> hi
<taxman> shellcode28, gnome disk utility can tell you
<LinuxMonkey> hahaha taxman you beat me to it
<taxman> ???
<LinuxMonkey> about disk util
<blackmatrix_ny> shitty netstat
<alFReD-NSH> The tty that the x org is run on, is it 63?
<blackmatrix_ny> why couldn't they just port the unix netstat to linux...just like google
<LittleBallOfHate> alFReD-NSH: 7
<alFReD-NSH> LittleBallOfHate: but it doesn't exist in /dev/tty7
<wylde> Ycarene: once you have the package you can 'dpkg --force-depends -i <packagename>'
<LittleBallOfHate> alFReD-NSH: what do you mean?
<alFReD-NSH> w8 it does
<alFReD-NSH> but it doesn't exist on /dev/vcs7
<alFReD-NSH> There is vcs for 1 to 6, and also 63
<JonEdney> Noob Question incoming!
<JonEdney> Can I download WIN fonts and use them on Ubuntu?
<oscar76> JonEdney: you can use ttf fonts
<kion> can anybody explain me what are locales?
<LittleBallOfHate> JonEdney: ttf-mscorefonts or something like that
<Ycarene> wylde - Meh, I can't even install it as source, looks like pidgin is dead in ubuntu/ming.
<Ycarene> ming==mint
<alFReD-NSH>  JonEdney: install wine and ruin your whole font eco system!(sarcasm...)
<vectory__> kion: i gather you mean localization
<Xlaits> Anyone a wiz on jnlp files?
<wylde> Ycarene:  it is? I haven't bothered with any messengers as of yet.
<kion> Vectory: on my terminal there is something called locale
<JonEdney> Oh Wine.  I forgot about that program.  Thank you/
<Xlaits> I can't seen to open any...
<iHarp> oscar76:  None that I know. Files can be up into the terabyte range. The Wikipedia limit for a volume is 16 Terabytes.
<LittleBallOfHate> JonEdney: mscorefonts if you want things like Tahoma in X
<vectory__> kion: a local is a localization setting, changing inpuit/output to a given languageset, i.e. keyboard layout
<blackmatrix_ny> sudo apt-get remove netstat ...I cant even remove this shit
<kion> Thankss
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --puge remove foobar
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get --purge remove foobar
<Xlaits> Hey, can anyone help me get my firefox to open jnlp files? It's really important...
<oscar76> iHarp: tnx, I'll get me a bigger hd !
<iHarp> go for it! :p
<shawn_> kion, locale means something related to language, timezone...etc.
<LittleBallOfHate> Xlaits: aren't those java related?
<LittleBallOfHate> Xlaits: java webstart or something like that?
<Xlaits> LittleBall ofHate: Yeah, exactly.
<iHarp> xlaits: I shot my firefox.. Chome loves me more..lol
<iHarp> Chrome*
<LittleBallOfHate> Xlaits: openjdk kind of sucks, look up how to install oracle's java
<LittleBallOfHate> Xlaits: might help
<Xlaits> iHarp, is there even a Chrome for Ubuntu?
<LinuxMonkey> Xlaits: did you try renaming them to .xml lol
<iHarp> yup
<Xlaits> LittleBallOfHate: I've tried doing it myself... and failed...
<blackmatrix_ny> do the authors of linux netstat fred bumgarten and alan cocks ever show up here...I want to slap them with their stupid netstat tool
<Xlaits> LinuxMonkey: Haha, I need them open in java...
<iHarp> just go to google.com then look for the download chrome.. then download the deb file and it will put you through the ubuntu software center
<Ben64> !language | blackmatrix_ny
<ubottu> blackmatrix_ny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Xlaits> iHarp: thanks, I'll try that.
<iHarp> cool
<L3top> Xlaits: a jnlp file is a web file that connects to a (java) jar file.
<bobweaver> netstat is awesome and so is allen cox
<LinuxMonkey> oh kk Xlaits
<blocky> is it possible that on this motherboard, IDE devices are listed as SATA
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, you must know little about networking then my friend
<Xlaits> l3top: I know that already...
<bobweaver> blocky:  yes there are bugs like that
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, what kind of networking tool gives you the message 'Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info
<blackmatrix_ny>  will not be shown...'
<L3top> Is this file on a server or local Xlaits?
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny:  try    netstat -antp
<oscar76> blocky: It happens to me too
<Xlaits> L3top: Originally, Server. But I managed to download said file, because firefox is an arsehole.
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, still cannot identify a simple application like apache running on port 80 'LISTEN      -        '
<blocky> I think this installation is choking because of something to do with the hard drive configuration
<shawn_> firefox is good
<blocky> there are 3 SATA disks and 2 more on IDE
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: try lsof -i4
<bobweaver> umm blackmatrix_ny  are you sure apache is running ?
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, you are asking me if I the pc is plugged in or not...cmon man
<L3top> Xlaits: so presumably the server works correctly, it is just firefox having a problem?
<blocky> When the livecd boots, I get [sdg] attached SCSI removable disk
<Xlaits> L3top: That is correct.
<L3top> Xlaits: and do you have oracles jre or the openjre installed?
<blocky> then it drops to a shell and says Mount a filesystem
<blocky> Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow
<Xlaits> L3top: Whatever Pangolion installed. (Meaning OpenJRE)
<L3top> Xlaits: I am not sure it makes a difference, just a thought if you cant get it rolling in anything else...
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny:  lets see the out put of     sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ps auc
<bobweaver> crap
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny:  lets see the out put of     sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ps aux | grep [a]pache2
<blackmatrix_ny> huh ?
<blackmatrix_ny> i will show you the output of ps -aef | grep -i apache
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: try "lsof -i4"
<blackmatrix_ny> I dont install shit from nowhere man...
<blocky> I don't have any SCSI disks ,this is a fairly recent pc, core 2 duo
<bobweaver> !info pastebinit | blackmatrix_ny
<ubottu> blackmatrix_ny: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<LittleBallOfHate> blocky: sata is identified as scsi
<iHarp> Great repo for linux games: http://www.lgdb.org/games/popular
<Xlaits_> L3top: Sorry, firefox crashed.
<oscar76> !quit
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, http://pastebin.com/UuTi0T8Q
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny:  sorry cant look I have bo gui :P
<bobweaver> s|bo|no
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, a what ?
<L3top> Understood... I was just suggesting that if you cannot get it going otherwise, you may need the oracle jre Xlaits. Just a thought.
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny:  a gui a graphical user interface
<aaas> how far along is samba4, can i install this instead of samba?
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, so you cant view the url in a browser ? I dont get it
<FRodrigues_> Is there a site that i can see if a graphic card is working all right in 12.04?
<Xlaits_> L3top: True, but I've tried installing it myself... and I fraggn' fail at it...
<LittleBallOfHate> FRodrigues_: what card?
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny: I am installing links now
<FRodrigues_> LittleBallOfHate:  ati radeon hd 3200
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, installing links ? ok I get it...you're joking right lol
<L3top> Xlaits_: what version of ubuntu are you on
<taxman> why not japanese w3m?
<taxman> w3m > elinks > links > lynx
<LittleBallOfHate> FRodrigues_: should work fine, may need to install additional drivers though
<Xlaits_> L3top: As stated subtly before, Precise Pangolion...
<L3top> Xlaits_: 32 or 64
<blackmatrix_ny> netstat a tool written by dimwits
<blackmatrix_ny> can't wait to get on my UNIX box tomorrow
<Xlaits_> L3top: I believe 32.
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: hey
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, yes sir
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: netstat -an doesn't work?
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: or lsof -i4?
<bobweaver> blackmatrix_ny:  there is no link there
<ki4ro> Any active amateur radio operators here?
<blocky> is there any guides anywhere on how to boot the livecd? I'm having a lot of problems
<L3top> Xlaits uname -m
<L3top> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u4-downloads-1591156.html   lets try again, go ahead and grab the sdk
<Fyodorovna> ki4ro, On the ubuntu support channel that is what is done here.
<L3top> If you want Xlaits_
<zig> Im trying to add a user to the system and i want my new user to inherit my alias commands. How may i do this?
<bobweaver> blocky:  the 1st thing I do is check the md5sum if that is all good I then setup my bios to make sure that cd is reading 1st if that is what I am booting from. the bot will send you more info
<bobweaver> !md5sum >> blocky
<Xlaits_> L3top: i686
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, both commands+options don't catch the apache running on port 80
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: cp your .bashrc .profile or .zshrc to their home
<bobweaver> !md5sum > blocky
<ubottu> blocky, please see my private message
<L3top> ok grab the 32 bit Xlaits_
<blackmatrix_ny> bobweaver, you give ubuntu a bad name man...stop playing
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: but ps aux|grep apache shows it running?
<L3top> I will grab a smoke while it dlds
<Xlaits_> L3top: RPM or tar.gz?
<zig> littleBallofHate - from root user profile?
<blocky> well I think the iso is okay because I used it to install on my laptop
<L3top> tar.gz Xlaits_
<blocky> it's possible it was corrupted when I copied it to my flash drive
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: whoever you log in as and have the aliases setup as
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, yea...and my worry is that what other processes (trojans) is it not catching if it misses a big fish like apache
<bobweaver> facepalm
<zig> for now, i only have root account. want to create new user and still have alias. I will try that and get back with you
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default is configured to put it on 80?
<blackmatrix_ny> another reason to migrate to openbsd for more security
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: make sure permissions are right when you copy
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: openbsd rocks
<zig> what should they be?
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: just owned by the new user
<blocky> what's the best way to create a bootable flash drive from an existing ubuntu system
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, cmon dude...I know apache is running...http://pastebin.com/UuTi0T8Q
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: just checking, i wasn't watching the whole convo
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, yea...I'm a stickler for security and ubuntu is making me feel invaded
<Xlaits_> L3top: about a minute left. Thanks for this.
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: check /tmp for odd executable files please
<ClientAlive> when I installed 12.04 server not long ago, I choose "use landscape to manage the system" during installation. From what little I've seen I'm starting to question that decision. Apart from paying for the service, is there any good reason for me to use it?
<L3top> Xlaits_: take a look at this to begin with http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/webnotes/install/linux/linux-jdk.html#install-32
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, I actually developed a scanning script on my AIX box and wanted to port it to Ubuntu but the netstat tool is so weak on ubuntu linux
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: if it's not showing stuff running you've got more problems than netstat
<L3top> Xlaits_: and we are going to uninstall the openjre
<bobweaver> !usb > blocky
<ubottu> blocky, please see my private message
<Xlaits_> L3top: Awesome. Maybe Minecraft will run better from this as well...
<blocky> thanks
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, you lost me there buddy ? what should be showing stuff running ?
<bobweaver> blocky:  np
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: netstat. I'd bet you've been rootkitted
<blocky> unity is starting to grow on me, or at least I find it less loathsome than before
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, lol...ok getting a bit ahead of yourself but please elaborate
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: only time i've EVER seen processes not listed in normal tools
<arooni-mobile> curious about the benefits of adding a second hard drive (SSD) to my computer.  i mostly program and surf the web... dont know how bug a difference id see from a 7200rpm 500gb drive that i have in my lenovo t420 now.
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: check /tmp for executable files. I'd bet you got pwned and the reverse shell that allowed them to rootkit you is there
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      -
<Xlaits_> L3top: ok, DLed.
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: LOL
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: it's listening on ipv6
<hailey> I have installed 12.04 on this Compaq Presario V6000 and with it fully updated, I am unable to get the BCM4311 wirless NIC to work, doesn't seem possible.  I thought maybe if I could revert to one of the 2.6 kernels, I might have a shot but after the upgrades I can only boot the 3.2.0-24 kernel and I can only guess that this BCM-4311 is useless with this kernel.  Anyone know what can bee done here?
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, I get that...my problem is why is not the PID or process name is not displayed but only '-' is displayed
<bobweaver> hailey:  please open terminal and enter in    lspci -nn | grep 14e4       then paste the part in red plz
<bobweaver> hailey:  like [14e4:4313]
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: that was netstat -an output?
<foobArrr> is there a way to block screensaver activation when a movie player is running? caffeine can do that, but it's not working for me on 12.04.
<hailey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/966096/
<bobweaver> foobArrr:  it is under system settings battary
<bobweaver> hailey:  I have no browser what is the part that was in red ?
<hailey> 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<bobweaver> halakar: nm
<L3top> Xlaits_: please dpkg-query -l "openjdk*"     and tell me if any are installed
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> hailey:  lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl
<L3top> Xlaits_: also dpkg-query -l "*jre*" and tell me if any are installed
<bobweaver> hailey:  which one shows up the wl or the b43 or nothing ?
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: and forgive me, I'm drunk
<Xlaits_> http://pastebin.com/afJTk1Tg
<hailey> lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl Returns nothing.
<Xlaits_> L3top: http://pastebin.com/afJTk1Tg
<bobweaver> hailey:  apt-cache policy dump b43 && apt-cache policy dump wl
<bobweaver> hailey:  get anything back ?
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, yea you should have said that first
<waheed> hey guys, I need a sticky notes program like the one in windows seven that sticks "keep visible" to the desktop, I tried many from the software centre and all of them are trivia
<waheed> ??
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: I know my shit though :)
<L3top> Xlaits_: sudo apt-get remove openjdk*
<hailey> bobweaver: nada
<Xlaits_> L3top: Purge?
<bobweaver> hailey:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer && sudo modprobe b43 && sudo iwlist scan
<bobweaver> hailey:  do you have wireless ?
<L3top> Xlaits_: I am not sure. Lets do this instead... sudo apt-get -s remove --purge openjdk*          and pastebin the result. I want to see what all it wants to chunk out.  (-s will do a simulation)
<Psykus> where would I start trying to troubleshoot the display not turning off after an amount of idle time on a laptop? i have the power settings set to turn off the display after 5 minutes instead of using a screen saver, and it just makes the screen black but doesn't actually turn off the screen
<hailey> I seem to have wlan0 now.  Let me  see of there is anything I can do with it.
<blocky> anyone know of a way to get win7-like resizing of windows to the left and right half of the screen, super key + left/right arrow?
<shaneo> hey guys whats a good app for pasting from teminal to ubuntu pastebin
<Xlaits_> L3top: Alright. I did the former. I'll do the latter now, just to be sure.
<LittleBallOfHate> blocky: that's the onlhy thing I miss from windows 7
<LittleBallOfHate> blocky: you figure it out, let me know
<wylde> blocky: ctrl+super+ left or right
<bobweaver> !info pastebinit > shaneo
<blocky> I've got the up and down set in keyboard shortcuts
<L3top> !pastebinit | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blocky> which is a start
<Xlaits_> L3top: Done, and done.
<shaneo> thanks L3
<shaneo> thanks L3top
<zig> what is the thing called at the left of the command line like… root@127.0.0.1:
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: prompt
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: PS1
<L3top> Xlaits_: lets move that tar.gz to /usr/share
<blocky> what on earth... the partition manager shows everything as a subfolder of /dev/mapper
<twig11> How can I add images to be shown in the default desktop backgrounds list in the Appearance settings? I found instructions saying to add an image to /usr/share/backgrounds, then navigate there from the Appearance settings app and select it, but it still doesn't show up in the selection of default backgrounds. What's the trick to getting an image included as a background which any user can choose from the defaults and have shown as the lightdm background as wel
<twig11> l?
<Xlaits_> L3top: Permission denied...
<LittleBallOfHate> Xlaits_: sudo?
<L3top> sudo
<Xlaits_> L3top: it would be helpful if I was using the command line...
<zig> well, when i log in as my new user, i dont have a promt, it just says $
<zig> is this normal?
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: make sure their shell is set the same as yours
<Xlaits_> L3top: Or knew the command for that period...
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: if you copied your rc file there
<L3top> What directory is it in currently Xlaits_
<jrib> zig: how did you create this user?
<Xlaits_> L3top: Downloads
<L3top> Perhaps we should move to pm so as to not flood the channel.
<zig> useradd zack
<jrib> zig: use adduser, not useradd
<Xlaits_> L3top: Yeah...
<LittleBallOfHate> zig: you missed lots of options
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, sorry to break it to you but no you dont
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: you come up with something?
<LittleBallOfHate> blackmatrix_ny: I can admit being wrong
<jrib> !away > jsec
<ubottu> jsec, please see my private message
<zig> so should i deluser?
<jrib> zig: that would be the easy solution
<blackmatrix_ny> LittleBallOfHate, when I get the proper unix netstat
<zig> what options would you recommend i adduser with?
<jrib> zig: you don't need any options with adduser
<LittleBallOfHate> jrib: useradd
<jrib> LittleBallOfHate: ?
<LittleBallOfHate> jrib: he's creating a new user not adding to groups
<jrib> LittleBallOfHate: adduser creates a new user as well
<zig> oh wow, adduser is much nicer
<LittleBallOfHate> blah
<LittleBallOfHate> i like to make sure things are how I want them :)
<mohit> hi there. i need help. i have downloaded 12.04 twice, ripped the cd and tried to use it but eerytime, it turned out to be wubi. is anyone else finding a similar problem?
<zig> and that way also set my prompt up how i was used to
<zig> thanks
<wylde> mohit: uhhhh... if you don't wany wubi, boot from the cd?
<wylde> want*
<paulus68> I run 12.04 server with 2 nics, under vmware 1 nic is comming up automaticly the 2nd doesn't but can be launched manually how do I get the 2nd nic up automaticly?
<jrib> zig: one of the differences is that adduser will automatically copy the contents /etc/skel/ into your user's home
<footvilla> hey guys is there like a package that installs some sort of system monitor? that you can access remotely
<mohit> the problem is that i have tried to download the installer iso but when i brn a cd from it, it turns out to be wubi
<footvilla> to check on system health cpu
<footvilla> etc
<bobweaver> mohit:  I know that this might sound silly but what happens when you turn the computer on with the cd in the drive . if it goes too windows you have to boot you cd in the 1st order of boot or load the boot menu if you have one
<zig> yes, that was what i was looking for.
<zig> i have the alias, and the promt im used to. Thanks.
<wylde> mohit: all the install images have wubi on them.
<blocky> hmm okay same problem as before, grub-install /dev/mapper failed
<bobweaver> mohit:  all that can be done from the bios unless this is a mac ?
<blocky> Why is it not assigning regular drive numbering?
<Psykus> <Psykus> where would I start trying to troubleshoot the display not turning off after an amount of idle time on a laptop? i have the power settings set to turn off the display after 5 minutes instead of using a screen saver, and it just makes the screen black but doesn't actually turn off the screen
<twig11> How can I add images to be shown in the default desktop backgrounds list in the Appearance settings? I found instructions saying to add an image to /usr/share/backgrounds, then navigate there from the Appearance settings app and select it, but it still doesn't show up in the selection of default backgrounds. What's the trick to adding an image to the default set so any user can choose it and have it also show up as the lightdm background?
<mohit> ok. its not a mac. an acer runing on windows vista
<Psykus> figured this out by the way, xfce's power manager wasn't working correctly
<Psykus> had to set the monitor settings in the screensaver menu instead
<mohit> woud you have an idea, why the boot freezes when i try to use the cd?
<bobweaver> mohit:  have you checked the md5sum ?
<wylde> mohit: reboot with the cd in the drive. If it doesn't load from the cd you'll have to edit bios settings, or possibly hit f12 while the bios loads.
 * paulus68 I hate vista
<mohit> i checked the bios and it is set to boot from cd as the first preference.
<hariom> I want to run my python script which has module import from the non standard location python (so python won't work but /opt/mylib/bin/python). I want to run this every 24 hours and any output of this should go to /var/log/myscript.log file. What should be the content of the cron script and where to keep it
<Wildbat> is there a tools for tidying up indent for php/html ?
<hariom> * 23 * * * /opt/mylib/bin/python /home/user/myscript.py > /var/log/myscript.log 2>&1       Is this correct?
<paulus68> mohit: does the cd work on another pc/laptop
<mohit> however i have not checked md5sum. how should i do that? i am trying to get back into ubuntu installed on my computer after installing vista
<bobweaver> !md5sum | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mohit> paul, dont have another comp to work on.
<dr_willis> i was thinking the ccd had some sort of 'verify' item in its boot menus.. but that checks  the md5's of  the files. not the whole iso
<hailey> After reboot, the BCM4311 works.  For some reason, I have to use CLI commands to connect, but it works.  Thanks all
<mohit> will be back after checking md5s. thanks guys!
<bobweaver> np hailey  enjoy
<paulus68> mohit: ok if you burn another iso for instance server version, does it allow you to install server edition just a thought
<paulus68> I run 12.04 server with 2 nics, under vmware 1 nic is comming up automaticly the 2nd doesn't but can be launched manually how do I get the 2nd nic up automaticly?
<mohit> think no harm in trying. will try that as well. right now downloading from alternate source as well
<dr_willis> paulus68:  quick fix.. put command in rc.local to  set it up. ;)
<paulus68> dr_willis: how do you do this?
<dr_willis> paulus68:  look at /etc/rc.local  its a script that gets ran at the end of the boot  process.
<dr_willis> after all the other services start
<simonp> hi all. why network upgrade from lucid to precise is still not possible? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts still don't have precise...
<Guest97419> updated 12.04 now am stuck in "low graphics" mode and any selection I pick goes to *checking battery state"  how do I get back to booting the os
<blocky> does anyone know why the livecd creates a partition called /cow?
<Guest97419> * you can response to "JD"
<dr_willis> blocky:  cant say ive noticed that.
<blocky> it's a filesystem called /cow which is mounted as /
<blocky> in the filesystem
 * Xlaits_ looks confused
<blocky> something weird is going on with my system, I can't seem to get a bootloader installed
<Guest97419> updated 12.04 now am stuck in "low graphics" mode and any selection I pick goes to *checking battery state"  how do I get back to booting the os
<dr_willis> Guest97419:  you mean you can boot to the desktop. but its in low gfx mode?
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  what is you gfx card ?
<paulus68> dr_willis: what do I enter there?
<dr_willis> paulus68: whatever commands you need to configure what it is you are trying to configure.
<Guest97419> can not get to desktop...do not know gfx card...sony vaio...pentium 4
<hnsz> Hello. I'm having a slight problem. I have no windows just what is in them. Also I haave a problem with certain flash videos. They have undiscernable video with only the basic colours. Others are fine. I don see how the two things are related but they started at the same time.
<dr_willis> How can it be in 'low graphics mode;' if its snot getting to the desktop....
<Guest97419> It starts up to "Ubuntu" and logo buttons
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  are you looking at that computer can you talk here and type stuff on that one ?
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  how many operating systems are installed on this computer ?
<Guest97419> then goes to low graphics mode...am on separate pc...can't access anyting but black screen
<dr_willis> hnsz:  if you mean you  have no window borders/decoration - thats a sign that compiz crashed..  try 'compiz --replace' in a terminal if  you  can
<Guest97419> only one os...PP 12.04
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  press ctrl+alt+f1
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  sign in
<paulus68> dr_willis: so basicly when I add there the command to bring the eth1 card up I will be good to go ?
<dr_willis> paulus68:  yes. be sure its befor that last exit command in the file. and dont start anything that will take over the shell, or start things in the background. (common mistakes i see people make in here)
<Guest97419> okay will try...be back soon
<user1> hi, how to isntall bugzilla3 in ubuntu 10.04 server LTS, pls help me...
<paulus68> dr_willis: just entering the things to bring the eth1 up and that's it
<dr_willis> user1:  if its not in the repos. or a PPA. use the source.
 * paulus68 **** never to old to learn**** thanks dr_Willis
<Guest97419> woo hoo
<Guest97419> that worked!
<Guest97419> thanks!
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  np you need to fix you gfx driver thou
<user1> dr_willis, can u send me the link how to install bugzilla3
<bobweaver> you can install bugzilla unser dev tools on mozilla
<dr_willis> user1:  nope.. ive never used it.. the stndard routine is. check the repos.. check for  ppas or if all else fails resouirt to using the source for apps not in the repos.ppas
<kameron> can someone help me with some basic drive mounting? I'm having a problem accessing the mounted drive by anyone except root.
<Guest97419> ok bob...will do that...i know how to do that...not the cnl/alt/f1 thingy...but woo hoo anyway
<dr_willis> kameron:  what filesystem is the FS in question
<bobweaver> Guest97419:  glade too see that you are happy :)
<kameron> dr_willis, ext4.
<dr_willis> kameron:  then you need to set the proper ownersshiop or  permissions on the files   and dirs you  want the users to  access.
<Guest97419> had the power go out yesterday and mucked up all the computers...lost a modem...had to fix win7 ip address...router settings...and it was a pain...but this...this is easy
<paulus68> dr_willis: small question do I just enter ifconfig with all the parameters or would the syntax be different?
<mohit> Guys MD5s are matching. trying different instances but have a feeling that there is something fundamentally wrong with what i might be doing!!
<kameron> dr_willis, i have a drive that's completely blank and users can't create a directory or do anything. i'll paste my fstab for you to see.
<dr_willis> paulus68:  same as you would use in the shell. since rc.local is ran as a shell script
<kameron> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/966145/
<paulus68> dr_willis: but no need to add sudo I presume just to be sure
<dr_willis> kameron:  you set permissions/ownership  on the mountpoint after you  mount it.. that  sets the permissions for the 'root' of the drive. OR make a directory and chown/chmod that. and let theusers access tghat dir
<Guest97419> btw...do you suppose the outage or the update messed up the graphics?
<dr_willis> paulus68:  rc.local  IS ran by the system.. so  its  allready  ran as root
<bobweaver> mohit:  please explain too me like I ma a 7 yr old how you are trying too do this . (sometimes I act like a 7yr old) :)
<kameron> dr_willis, all my drives i can access just fine except for the ext4 drive mounted to "StoreSwap"
<dr_willis> kameron:  it all depoends on the filesystem in use and the ownership/modes/permissions of the drives filesystemjs
<Guest97419> thanks bob  thanks much
<dr_willis> kameron:  the other drives are what filesystem?
<kameron> dr_willis, ext4 and ntfs
<dr_willis> ntfs - is setable at mounttime - because it does NOT support the normal linux  permissions.
<dr_willis> thats the only  way to set the permissions.ownership on ntfs.
<mohit> i downloaded the iso file "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso" burned it to a dvd successfully and am trying to boot from dvd (have set it as first preference in bios). the boot just freezes. i have done this with 4 dvds now.
<dr_willis> for normal linuxx filesystems you normally follow the standard permission 'rules'
<bobweaver> mohit:  where does it frezze ?
<kameron> mohit try adding option "nomodeset" when you boot.
<dr_willis> mohit:  you  are burning a cd image to  a dvd disk: no  cd disks? why not try a usb flash:
<bobweaver> mohit: meaning .... do you get a spash screen anything or does it just go to windo z ?
<kameron> dr_willis, i see what i did wrong. i didn't set permissions of the folder it's being mounted to. it's working now. thanks!
<dr_willis> mohit:  how did you burn it to  disk
<dr_willis> kameron:  the permissions of the 'folder' after its mounted.. is a reflection of the permissions of the root of  the drive.  BEFOr  the mount.. the permissions dont matter.
<kameron> dr_willis, that was my problem
<mohit> after getting through bios.it dosnt go to windows. a "_" in the top left corner of the screen just flashes as the dvd tries hard to read. after a while, as i eject th dvd, the boot quickly jumps to windows.
<dr_willis> i always just make a directory called 'UsersStorage' on the root of  the drive and chown/chmod  that.. the useres dont need to  see the LOST+FOUND directory :)
<mohit> i used imgburn for one and cdburnerxp another time on a different pc
<bobweaver> mohit:  what kind of computer is this ?
<L3top> did you check the md5sum mohit?
<dr_willis> mohit:  id try a usb boot. and test out  those disks on a differnt pc.  Ive  heard of  mixxed results burning the cd iso  image to a blank  DVD also.,
<mohit> i tried burning a CD as well. exactly the same result.
<mohit> acer aspire 6930
<dr_willis> bbl.
<mohit> ok. let me try a usb boot
<worm> I have a small problem on ssh.
<hnsz> How can I invoke a fsck?
<worm> I used ssh to connect to another's computer, but the wall command cannot show him any information.
<worm> I want to tell him something by a pop-up window, but how?
<bobweaver> worm:  notify-send "this is a message about foo "
<hnsz> that's cute :)
<wylde> !fsck | hnsz
<ubottu> hnsz: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aaas> i cant ping my windows machines from ubuntu or my dd-wrt router, any ideas?
<hnsz> wylde: Thanks
<wylde> hnsz: np
<worm> aaas: Any error message? Type ifconfig to see your network status.
<aaas> worm network is fine, i can get out to internet on all boxes
<aaas> worm ping error is "destination host unreachable"
<aaas> worm firewall disabled on both sides
<worm> aaas: That means you might have the wrong ip address of them.
<bobweaver> aaas: are you on wifi ?
<aaas> worm bobweaver no
<aaas> not on wifi
<aaas> windows machines can ping each other
<aaas> dd-wrt sets static ips of all machines
<aaas> cant ping by hostname or ip
<bobweaver> are the other  machines up ?
<aaas> bobweaver yes
<worm> aaas: can you paste your ifconfig here?
<bobweaver> aaas:  what does traceroute do ?
<aaas> bobweaver traceroute to where?
<aaas> worm one sec
<bobweaver> to the other machines aaas
<violinappren> worm:  before calling notify-send, you have to: export DISPLAY="0.0"
<violinappren> worm: correction:  it's :0.0 not 0.0
<aaas> bobweaver unknown host
<aaas> bobweaver ill try from the router
<hnsz> I have not windows. Reboots don't work.
<aaas> bobweaver same from routers
<hnsz> I do have the unitybar and the menubar
<bobweaver> aaas try angry ip scanner ?
<aaas> angry ip scanner?
<aaas> worm http://pastebin.com/0T6S2MfX
<blocky> okay now I've done something really bad
<worm> aaas try ping 192.168.1.255 -b
<blocky> I changed a bios setting from SATA enhanced to SATA compatible and now when I power on the machine it just says Express Gate
<blocky> caps lock doesn't even work
<aaas> worm works
<hnsz> blocky: bios reset?
<wylde> blocky: can you get back into bios to fix it? If not you're going to have to reset the bios :)
<blocky> no, can't even get to bios
<worm> aaas: Have you received some "DUP"?
<hnsz> blocky: check your motherboard manual :)
<aaas> worm "dup"?
<blocky> what the hell asus, not cool
<wylde> blocky: yep, what hnsz said
<worm> aaas: something like time **ms (DUP!) or duplicates.
<wylde> blocky: just because you CAN change a bios option, doesn't mean you should! lol >.<
<aaas> worm no
<worm> aaas try arp.
<blocky> wylde I don't think it's supposed to lock up
<worm> aaas:  it will show you the ip address and the mac address of the computers connected to yours.
<aaas> worm windows machines show (incomplete) for hwtyp hwaddress flag amsk
<worm> aaas then arping the ip address of the router and the windows machine.,
<wylde> blocky: I would imagine not
<rychusj> does anyone have any advice on how to fix a duplicate source.list entry?
<worm> aaas: If everything works well, the reply of them included a broadcast and a lot of unicasts.
<aaas> worm shows same info as 'arp' alone
<bobweaver> rychusj:  sudo apt-get --fix-broken update
<rychusj> bobweaver: tried it and still getting the same message
<worm> aaas: How many broadcasts?
<aaas> worm how do i know
<worm> aaas: is that arping but not arp?
<blocky> motherboard manual doesn't address this problem
<hnsz> blocky: Which motherboard?
<blocky> asus p5q pro
<wylde> blocky: look for "bios reset"
<bobweaver> rychusj:  could you use paste.ubuntu.com and paste the error that you are getting and also    cat /etc/apt/source.list
<aaas> worm ah ok sorry, from router i get nothing
<worm> aaas: at the end you can see the broadcasts and responds .(After you typed ^C)
<aaas> worm 65 broadcasts
<worm> aaas: no respond?
<aaas> worm no, same from router #2
<worm> aaas: can you try to ping those things again?
<aaas> worm same with ubuntu machine
<hnsz> blocky: you know what a jumper is?
<aaas> worm from ubuntu -> windows #1 ('destination host unreachable'
<aaas> worm same with router #1 and #2
<aaas> worm routers -> ubuntu ping fine
<blocky> hnsz, yeah I found it, back in bios now, thanks
<hnsz> blocky: On the bottom you have two pci slots, right to those slot are three little pins on pin 1 and 2 there is a jumper. You have to put the jumper on pin 2 and 3 and then back on pin 1 2 again
<rhizmoe> what can i use for arin lookups? like whois -a used to be
<worm> aaas how about 192.168.1.151 and 192.168.1.1?
<aaas> worm windows #1 to #2 ping fine
<aaas> worm what about them?
<blocky> I think there is some sort of RAID I was not aware of here
<rychusj> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966172/
<rychusj> bobweaver: is cat/etc/apt/source.list a terminal command?  not sure how to get to that
<hnsz> blocky: Itś scary isn it :p
<blocky> I have no clue what is happening with this system
<bobweaver> rychusj:  yes it is but there is a space like   cat   /ect/apt/sources.list
<blocky> hnsz, yeah I was panicked
<blocky> I've installed grub to two locations so far, still can't get linux to boot
<blocky> seem to have found a disk that boots windows though
<worm> aaas: I am not sure what's up then... So sorry. Can anyone else help aaas?
<aaas> its ok worm thanks for trying...it might be dd-wrt..the fact that i can do windows to windows and ubuntu to routers seems like it's not a perticular machine
<rychusj> bobweaver: ok got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/966177/
<dem0n> hey does anyone know where i can grab an irssi file that will work with ubuntu 12.04 for ARM processors for android phones?
<dem0n> i tried installing irssi .deb file but it didn't work becaue it was for i386
<lotuspsychje> dem0n:you got a 64-bit machine?
<paquistaum> c
<zig> anybody recommend a certain ftp app?
<Onlyodin> ftp is good
<paquistaum> hello
<blocky> lol
<lotuspsychje> zig:gftp
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Onlyodin> oh, you want a gui?
<paquistaum> alguem brasileiro ??
<zig> eu
<paquistaum> e aee
<paquistaum> nunca usei isso cara
<gaelfx> 64-bit should run fine on an AMD E-450, right?
<paquistaum> é um chat sobre que ?
<dem0n> lotuspyschje: i am embarrased to say i don't know, i don't think so i am new to the whole android and ARM scene
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: sudo apt-get install irssi
<blocky> what does ubuntu livecd do when it sees a RAID configuration?
<gaelfx> paquistaum: spanish?
<paquistaum> muy poco
<paquistaum> rsrs
<lotuspsychje> !raid | blocky
<ubottu> blocky: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<paquistaum> eu sou novo no ubuntu
<gaelfx> !es | paquistaum
<ubottu> paquistaum: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<paquistaum> i need help
<zig> eu portuguese y espanol
<wylde> dem0n: I image you could cross compile it.
<wylde> imagine*
<paquistaum> pow ai complica
<paquistaum> muito intessante aqui
<bobweaver> ok rychusj  can we see a ls /ect/apt/sources.list.d/
<MechanisM> Hi I'm unable to install new kernel. Upgrade fails on http://paste.ubuntu.com/966180/
<dem0n> wydle: ya you are probably right...
<paquistaum> zig
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: what kind of android is it? tablet?
<paquistaum> ZIG !
<dem0n> lotuspsychje: android bionic (phone)
<lotuspsychje> lemme see
<paquistaum> alguem mais fala portugues para poder me ajudar ?
<gaelfx> MechanisM: I don't see any errors there
<MechanisM> gaelfx it's stops for a hours on it.
<gaelfx> !pt | paquistaum
<ubottu> paquistaum: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<pibarnas> paquistaum: ubuntu-br
<MechanisM> gaelfx until I kill process in htop or killall command
<dem0n> ya i am just trying to find an irc client that will work with ubuntu for ARM processors i would prefer it be "irssi" but any command line irc client will do really
<paquistaum> thanks
<MechanisM> gaelfx tried via synaptic and command line
<blocky> I think there was some sort of mirroring in place on two identical 1tb drives, and when I clicked Install alongside windows, ubuntu blew out one of them
<wylde> dem0n: I was actually just looking up how to do it.
<rychusj> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966184/
<gaelfx> MechanisM: did you try cleaning the cache and redownloading the package?
<MechanisM> I have settings to remove cache each time
<gaelfx> MechanisM: so it redownloaded the package each time? maybe try changing mirrors
<MechanisM> gaelfx yep it redownloaded each time. I'm using main repos. not mirrors
<lotuspsychje> dem0n: did you try droid xchat?
<dem0n> lotuspychje: i am actually looking for an irc client for linux ( i have ubuntu 12.04) installed on my android bionic phone
<wylde> dem0n: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi
<dem0n> wylde: do you think any of those will work on ubuntu for android phones?
<dem0n> because its a different processor
<snadge> dammit ubuntu.. y u remove memtest86 from desktop install image? :|
<dem0n> oh wow maybe i didn't notice the descriptions...
<wylde> dem0n: not sure, can't say I've had the oppotunity to try :)
<blocky> okay is anyone familiar with /dev/mapper
<wylde> dem0n: there's debs for armel and armhf
<snadge> now i have to go out of my way to create a custom memtest86 usb key.. instead of just using my ubuntu one
<wylde> dem0n: click the 0.8.15-etc link under Precise and scroll to Package files.
<zig> anybody know why my index.php file is downloading instead of being parsed?
<wylde> zig: php isn't configured correctly
<blocky> I figured out what has gone wrong but I have no idea how to fix it
<foolsh> zig or php isn't installed at all
<blocky> where am I supposed to install grub?
<aaas> worm problem was wierd...i changed the  motherboard on one of the windows machines...this made the mac address change, so the router did not assign the proper static ip because mac changed, at the same time other windows machine was logging in with eth instead of wifi and it's ip changed too
<aaas> worm so i had the wrong ip all along because it changed on me on two machines
<foolsh> @blocky over writing the MBA is usually safe or do you mean which hard drive? In that case /dev/sda
<blocky> I'm giving up on ubuntu for the night
<blocky> there is some weird bios raid and I've already messed it up
<blocky> don't think I've nuked any data yet
<foolsh> @blocky I usually make a small /boot partition to install any boot centric files and make it bootable duh. then create a raid to mount root on /
<blocky> okay this system has two 1tb drives, with something called /dev/bootmapper
<zig> lotuspsychje: thanks. just reinstalled php5 and worked liek a charm.
<blocky> and inside that there is a 1tb ntfs and a slightly smaller ext4 and a swap
<optimus> hello
<optimus> i need help
<Restringere> Got a question: I just found out my CPU (Dual Core Intel) supports 64 bit, will using Ubuntu 12.04 64 Bit improve performance if I have just 2 Gigs of Ram?
<foolsh> @blocky mmm mmm mmm you should sit down take a deep breath plan it out on paper and maybe test it out first with another system and back every thing up before you get stuck some where in the install and can not boot any more.
<optimus> i just upgrade vmware workstation and worstation stop working
<blocky> yeah, that's the problem, I'm not sure what he wants in terms of raid
<blocky> I managed to boot back into win7 by selecting one of the two drives as the boot device in the bios, but windows is showing a 1tb corrupt drive in my computer
<blocky> parted wasn't able to read it either
<blocky> so I'm leaving it for the night, until I can be more sure of what I'm doing
<dem0n> yes!!
<dem0n> i found irssi for Linux ARM processors in a .deb file that works great!
<KM0201> optimus: you'd have better luck w/ that asking in #vmware ... thats not really an ubuntu problem
<wylde> dem0n: \o/
<dem0n> here is the address incase anyone here ever needs it
<dem0n> http://160.26.2.181/ports/pool/main/i/irssi/
<foolsh> @blocky either way a smallish 100~200mb partition on the first hard drive and a raid on the rest is what I usually do to make booting a safe bet.
<dem0n> man that feels good!
<foolsh> @optimus `sudo apt-get purge vmwarepackagename` and then a reinstall might fix that.
<rychusj> cany anyone help me with this error i get with sudo apt-get update? http://paste.ubuntu.com/966209/
<gaelfx> MechanisM: sorry, domestic issue
<ludkiller> i got the follwing Error While Installing Virtual Box Guest Addition on Ubuntu 11.04
<ludkiller> topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfSe
<ludkiller> not this error
<ludkiller> sorry
<ludkiller> wrong clipboard
<gaelfx> MechanisM: so it hangs when trying to write the config for 3.2.0-23?
<MechanisM> gaelfx now I can't even intsall new gimp 2.8 coz of this issue with kernel.. it's tries to install each time. and each time fails
<foolsh> @Restringere 32bit verses 64bit is not as much about performance, as it is about dealing with bigger numbers at higher precisions
<gaelfx> 64-bit should run fine on an AMD E-450 proc, right?
<MechanisM> yep I did paste and linked for it. the last lines is where its stops and freezes
<ludkiller> "the hearders for the Current Running Kernel Were Not Found .If the Following Module Compilation Fails Then THis could be the Reason"
<wilee-nilee> foolsh, the @ does not notify the nic type the first few letters and hit tab.
<gaelfx> MechanisM: maybe you should try re-installing 3.2.0-23?
<foolsh> wilee-nilee: Ah thanks
<LKJ> hello! everyone
<wilee-nilee> foolsh, no problem. :)
<foolsh> good ol` tab key
<MechanisM> gaelfx I don't even have it. it's from other system. installed in other hdd
<MechanisM> 2 ubuntu on diffirent hdds
<gaelfx> MechanisM: well, if you don't even have that kernel, then perhaps that's the reason that it hangs when trying to config. What do you mean by "it's from other system. installed on other hdd"?
<MechanisM> 3.2.0-23 from some other ubuntu while current one has only 3.2.0-24
<gaelfx> MechanisM: do you have two separate /boot folders?
<MechanisM> 2 hdds and 2 ubuntus installed on each hdd. I think no. I'm currently disconnected other hdd
<ubuntu_> hello i need help with this fdisk: unable to read /dev/sdb: Invalid argument
<rile_bre|2> .../ is off a lil ..but any news for magic jack on linux platvorm .....???
<gaelfx> MechanisM: I think the problem is with having two separate installs on two separate HDDs on one system, since the update is trying to write config for a kernel installed on a different HDD
<dr_willis> i normally  decide on one of  the installs to handle grub., or let each instrall keep its grub  on its own hd - then select what hd to boot at powerup
<dr_willis> you can have ubuntu not search for other os's - if you wanted to keep it from having the other os  in its menus
<MechanisM> gaelfx how can I fix it? I don't actually need second ubuntu I can remove it.
<ubuntu_> hello i need help with this fdisk: unable to read /dev/sdb: Invalid argument
<gaelfx> MechanisM: dr_willis can probably help you better than I can
<dr_willis> delete the other os/ubuntu and rerun update-grub on  the one you  are keeping. it should clean out the menuu  itemss
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  check  'sudo fdisk -l' and see if sdb is even  shown
<MechanisM> dr_willis I'm disconnected other hdd so it's like removed. Now I can update-grub?
<MechanisM> It will fix update to new kernel?
<dr_willis> MechanisM:  that should clean  out the extra entries
<dr_willis> no idea aboit  fixing any  updates...
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: no it's not there
<dr_willis> ubuntu_ then either the hd is dead, bios is  not seeing it. or its not really  sdb ..
<foolsh> ubuntu_: Or bad hard drive cable maybe?
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: disk utility is showing it but giving an error when i am trying to format it
<MechanisM> dr_willis the main problems is I'm unable to install new kernel. Upgrade fails on http://paste.ubuntu.com/966180/
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  id do a clean reboot. then see what gparted sayd about it.
<ilaos> can anyone help me change the dm?
<ilaos> i have kdm now and if i install slim and dpkg-reconfigure it to use slim
<ilaos> it won't apprea
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: ok i am going to try this
<ludkiller_> apt-get update  problem
<customize> Help me customize my 10.04 ubuntu please :) conky themes appreciated,etc...
<ludkiller_> Some Index Files Failed TO download
<dr_willis> ilaiho:  from a console, try starting it by  hand. sudo service kdm stop, sudo service slim start   (i think)
<ludkiller_> apt-get update Error some Index Files Failed To Download .They have been Ignored or Old ones Used Instead
<dr_willis> customize:  conky homepage has 1000's of examples. and theres several ubuntu-conky-theme-generator tools at the omgubuntu! and webupd8 blog site
<ludkiller_> please help
<dr_willis> ludkiller_:  servers could be down. or outdated
<ludkiller> they are not
<ludkiller> i just used other version of linux
<ludkiller> ubuntu
<ludkiller> and it worked
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966223/
<dr_willis> what mirrors was it using.. be sure the 2 are using  the same. or just try  differnt mirrors
<dquirk> "/etc/gdm3/Init/Default" does anyone know of lightdm equivalent?
<c4pt-otc> can anyone help me I am trying to use programs that need opencl on ubuntu
<c4pt-otc> when i try running ./clinfo it doesnt seem to work (and programs that use opencl dont work either)
<MechanisM> dr_willis now update-grub is freezed.. any command relative to kernels is freezed..
<c4pt-otc> I installed AMDAPP 2.6 and catalyst 2.6
<c4pt-otc> (and catalyst 11.12)
<MechanisM> dr_willis I did update-gruband just freezed. no any output. can't stop it.
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  if its having issues with the partion table that can be very  bad. IS this a empty drive: or is there imporntant data on it:
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: no there is nothing important in it
<dr_willis> MechanisM:  can ssh in to the box.   or get to the console. see what dmesg says if any  errors.
<foolsh> ludkiller_: There are many many different mirrors and servers out there. A dump to paste bin of the out put would be help a lot here.
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: i just want to format it for further uses
<dquirk> "/etc/gdm3/Init/Default" does anyone know of lightdm equivalent?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  you may want to zero out  the drive with dd and repartion it..  what have you  done to the drive recentl? anything?
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: cleaned the drive using clean command of disk part utility in windows
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  no idea what that does..  could be it left it unpartioned.  if gparted is having a hard time seeing partions on it. you  may want to 'zero' the drive via 'dd' and try making a new  partion table.
<dr_willis> that will totally  erase the  hd.
<MechanisM> dr_willis how to stop freezed command "update-grub"?
<dquirk> Anyone have any ideas?
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: how can i do that with dd
<dquirk> I would appreciate?
<L3top> dquirk: what are you trying to accomplish?
<dr_willis> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX   - replaceing X with the proper drive letter.. and DONT make a mistake.. dd will erase the  hd.. a typo = wrong drive ..
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  if  the /dev/sdX device is not showing up properly. that would point to  a hardwware issue.
<dquirk> I am trying to change color gradiants for my macbook air.
<foolsh> dquirk: for the desktop wallpaper?
<dr_willis> dquirk:  so you are wanting to change the lightdm wallpaper? or  did  i  miss somthing
<beeju> software center does not allow me to edit reviews,shows "error communicating with server".Internet works well.
<dquirk> Hello?
<dquirk> "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings -a [gpu:0]/Dithering[DFP-2]=1"
<dquirk> I am trying to add that.
<beeju> software center does not allow me to edit reviews,shows "error communicating with server".Internet works well.
<gabriel_> l
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: how to create a new partition table on it
<lolzer> hi can i share my wifi connection on my laptop which is running ubuntu to my desktop (running windows xp) via ethernet cable??
<saju> Getting error while trying to mount # mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2   mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dr_willis> ubuntu_ gparted will ask to  make one.  usse the 'dos' type  for it. (the default option)
<saju> how find filesystem type of /dev/sda2  ?
<foolsh> ubuntu_: if every thing else fails see if the bios has detected the drive correctly, if not check your hard drive cable. And remember everything dies sooner or later
<lolzer> hi can i share my wifi connection on my laptop which is running ubuntu to my desktop (running windows xp) via ethernet cable??
<dr_willis> !ics | lolzer
<ubottu> lolzer: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: dd: opening `dev/zero': No such file or directory
<dr_willis> lolzer:  if its gigabit you can use a normal cable. if not it need to  be a  crossover cable
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: ohh sorry
<beeju> software center does not allow me to edit reviews,shows "error communicating with server".Internet works well.
<zig> anybody know how i can get my ftp account to be able to edit my .htaccess file?
<dr_willis> ubuntu_ its /dev/zero i belive
<dr_willis> beeju:  sounds like the  server is down,
<beeju> dr_willis, it allows me to write reviews and submit
<dr_willis> error implies its a server issue.. not  a lot  we can do about  it.
<lolzer> thanks dr_willis
<foolsh> saju: 'mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/sda2  -t TYPE'     See 'man mount'
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<beeju> dr_willis, ok, thnx ...am waiting
<saju> how find filesystem type of /dev/sda2  ?
<dr_willis> saju:  sudo blkid     may give a clue,,   or sudo fdisk -l
<saju> <foolsh> i dont know
<lolzer> dr_willis  "When that window opens, select "Auto eth0"" i cant find the Auto eth0 ??
<dr_willis> or try -t auto for the type.
<dr_willis> lolzer:  what are you talking about.
<VP> Making a flash drive bootable from Maverick using the iso of Precise (12.04) is OK?:)
<saju> <dr_willis>  fdisk -l http://dpaste.com/742455/
<lolzer> in the wired there is no Auto eth0 for me .. do i have to make one??
<user1> how to install bugzilla in ubuntu 10.04 LTS server, pls help me...
<lolzer> dr_willis,  in the wired there is no Auto eth0 for me .. do i have to make one??
<foolsh> lolzer: edit /etc/network/interfaces file and comment out the 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' lines
<lolzer> k
<dr_willis> saju:  sda2 is an extended partition..you dontmount it.. it holds OTHER partions..  see the fdisk output.
<saju> ok
<foolsh> lolzer: you made need to reboot for that to take effect idk
<dr_willis> saju:  sda1 and sda6 are the only linux partions you have.
<saju> # mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1  mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<saju> getting same error
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966258/
<dr_willis> try ext4 or ext3 for the type perhaps
<saju> <dr_willis> i have ubuntu 12.04 installaed on /dev/sda6,       I want to create a LVM on /dev/sda1
<lolzer> hmm k thanks foolsh .. i ll try it out now
<VP> Making a flash drive bootable from Maverick using the iso of Precise (12.04) is OK?:)
<gaelfx> VP: can't see anything wrong with that
<saju> <dr_willis>  fdisk -l http://dpaste.com/742455/    showing a start symbol on  /dev/sda1,  can i use /dev/sda1 for LVM,  is it affect ubuntu 12.04
<gaelfx> VP: but to be safe, you may want to use unetbootin instead of startup disk creator
<dr_willis> ubuntu_ and how big was that hard drive?
<zykotic10> VP: fyi with precise you can just cat the iso to a usb and it should work.
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: 50 Gb
<gaelfx> zykotic10: but he's on Maverick, not Precise
<dr_willis> ubuntu_ output seems to show it was only able to zero out 1.5gb of it.. try gparted on it now and see if you can partion it.
<zykotic10> gaelfx: what VP is on doesn't matter, it's the ISO image that matters
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: same as before
<gaelfx> zykotic10: gotcha. Thought you were saying using precise as the OS, not the iso
<VP> 1gaelfx: zykotic10: Thank you very much
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  sounds like the hd may be habing hardware issues to me. how old is it?
<VP> gaelfx: zykotic10: Thank you very much!
<ubuntu_> dr_willis:around 4 y
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: sounds like it's time for an upgrade
<foolsh> ubuntu_: replace that cable first before you give up
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: so what is the expected life of a sata hdd
<L3top> There is no answer to that question ubuntu_.
<ubuntu_> foolsh: yeah i am going to try that
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: depends on usage, but as foolsh said, you may want to try replacing the cable, or at least testing it on a different device like a CD/DVD ROM
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: gaelfx foolsh  thanks for you support
<dr_willis> a 50gb hard drive thatss 4 yrs old: they made them that small back then? ;)
<gaelfx> that's what she said
<dr_willis> that seems... weird,
<gaelfx> if I were to install 64-bit on an AMD E-450, could it have 4 threads or just 2?
<gaelfx> *would
<zykotic10> gaelfx: 32 vs 64 bitnesses, has nothing to do with threads...
<gaelfx> zykotic10: ok
<dr_willis> i was thinking that was a odd use of the term 'threads'
<gaelfx> I do tend to use words in odd ways
<dr_willis> do you mean 'cores' ?
<gaelfx> dr_willis: well, the E-450 has 2 cores, but it can have up to 4 threads, I just wasn't sure if the 'bitness' would have any affect on that
<foolsh> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bobcat/AMD-E%20Series%20E-450.html          Says two threads I guess because its not hyper threaded
<gaelfx> the processor I have right now is an Atom N450, which has one core, but two threads, however, it's capable of running 64-bit OSes
<dr_willis> and the os shows it as having 2 cpus?
<gaelfx> dr_willis: yeah
<foolsh> my p4 has to threads, but is not dual core and shows up as two cpus
<gaelfx> dr_willis: but I'm running 32-bit right now
<dr_willis> i basically always go 64bit on any hardware that can run 64bit
<dr_willis> cant think of much reason to not do it that way - these days
<zozy> dr_willis: afaik the officially recommende version is 32 bit on desktops
<dr_willis> zozy:  thats been discussed befor. and was supposed to be changed to 64bit i heard.. its more of a 'idiot proofing' attempt - if someone has NO clue what 32/64bit means.. its saying 'if yoou dont know. go 32bit'
<dr_willis> theress also supposed to be a move to using the PAE kernel by default on 32bit installs.
<zozy> i see
<dr_willis> so we wont get the  'why is ubuntu not seeing all my 8gb of ram' questions ;)
<zozy> haha:D
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: i got it working by erasing the mbr although it's now only 46
<dr_willis> ubuntu_:  you mean 46gb?  that dd command should of erased the mbr also..
<dr_willis> unless you dd'd th wrong disk..
<ubuntu_> sudo fdisk if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<dr_willis> that basically does the same as my earlier dd command.. only mine does the whole disk
<dr_willis> im not sure if i would trust that disk very much,
<ubuntu_> dr_willis: this this i plugged it into my windows machine then disk management did the work
<dr_willis> bbl. got a job to do.
<beeju> how to disable the external drive pops out at the bottom on Gnome,it reduces the space on desktop
<beeju> how to disable the external drive pops out at the bottom on Gnome,it reduces the space on desktop
<foolsh> why do they think saying it twice will make me understand what they mean the first time
<zruty> Does pidgin support webcams?
<gaelfx> zruty: nope, and there's no reason to expect it to any time soon
<zruty> gaelfx: OK, thanks. Is there a multi-protocol messenger that supports webcams?
<gaelfx> zruty: http://developer.pidgin.im/milestone/Voice%20and%20Video%20Support and it hasn't changed in the past 3 years or so
<foolsh> Wasn't there a messenger that did v4l?
<foolsh> its been a while
<gaelfx> zruty: I thought empathy supported webcams?
<gaelfx> foolsh: totally possible, but I wouldn't have expected much to come of it
<beeju> how to disable extenal HDD pops out at the bottom of desktop on Gnome.It frustrates me as it reduces space on desktop.
<gaelfx> right now, I'm just hoping Skype et al make decent web clients so that the issue of cross-platformness becomes more moot
<beeju> how to disable extenal HDD pops out at the bottom of desktop on Gnome.It frustrates me as it reduces space on desktop.
<gaelfx> !patience | beeju
<ubottu> beeju: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<foolsh> I have seen skype for linux, google hang out and tiny chat all work so it's no wonder anything else stalled.
<zruty> gaelfx: Thanks! I will check it out
<foolsh> beeju: to be honest, I don't understand the question could you maybe explain more about the issue
<gaelfx> zruty: no problem
<gaelfx> beeju: the most confusing part is your use of the phrase "pops out," it makes me think it's going down the street for a drink
<beeju> foolsh, on gnome desktop, when u mount an external drive, an small window with "open files" and "eject the drive" appears at the bottom of the dektop.
<mlitz> Hi. I just installed the recent version of xubuntu. My termin colors have changed. Directories were always blue, now they are a kind of grey or something. Can I switch back to the color scheme of the older ubuntu versions?
<AxD09> mlitz: open ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc and remove all the custom color lines
<gaelfx> is it .bashrc that controls the colors of output in terminal?
<gaelfx> there ya go
<beeju> gaelfx, we need to drink  a carton of  beer for not to be frustrated when using modern Ubuntu.With more and more technicals,actually Ubuntu goes to its younger age.
<foolsh> beeju: sorry, I've never seen that behaviour before you try running gconf-editor and searching the apps/gnome* settings
<mlitz> AxD09: Ah I will try that!
<mlitz> AxD09: Worked perfect! Thanks a lot! :)
<AxD09> mlitz: np
<gaelfx> goodbye, #ubuntu
<g0rby> Good morning,  could some one help me unbrick my system? :)
<g0rby>  I was 1/2 way through a 12.04 upgrade from 11.04 It had got to the part where things were asking to be configured in a terminal and my power went down. Now when i reboot I get the error mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2) General error mounting filesystems. A maintainance shell will now be started
<foolsh> beeju: also the desktop/gnome directory
<alankila> g0rby: the command dpkg --configure -a is what you need
<alankila> let's hope you can get that to execute
<g0rby> cool, but i ifconfig lists nothing
<g0rby> even though i have cable connection
<alankila> forget about that, your first priority is to finish the upgrade
<beeju> foolsh, I got the idea. To remove that window I need to click "three times" at top left  of it. Good idea!
<sasori2501> hey all.  trying out 12.04. and really trying to give unity a go.  anyways, anyone know how to apply how the files in folders layout can be applied system wide??  the old way doesnt work ne more.
<g0rby> alankila: thx for help, when i run that it winges about read only file system
<alankila> g0rby: okay, mount / -o remount,rw then
<g0rby> should i reboot to recovery mode then try it?
<alankila> might also have to fsck it
<g0rby> alankila: it runs now but then dies "errors were encountered processing:" (lots of packages)
<g0rby> some pretty important ones
<g0rby> like module-init-tools
<alankila> g0rby: okay, try to run it a few times, if it makes no progress, try apt-get -f install
<unique1> guys pls i need help with my ubuntu
<g0rby> I see the package "mountall" which is present in the error message at boot, mabe try something with that?
<alankila> the downside is that it might want something from network though, but the key here is to, one way or other, identify the problematic bits and force the upgrade to finish
<unique1> when i download files and try to install them i get errors
<alankila> the downloaded archives are at /var/cache/apt/archives, so you can also try dpkg -i them directly
<unique1> or even how to run my installed files
<sre> unique1, which files ?
<unique1> what command to use
<unique1> i downloaded termsaver
<unique1> and installed it
<unique1> but dunno which command to run it
<unique1> btw termsaver is a terminal
<nibbler_> unique1, dpkg -L $packagename shows you the content of any package
<sasori2501> anyone know how to apply how the files in folders layout can be applied system wide??  the old way doesnt work ne more.
<sre> unique1, open a terminal and run termsaver
<g0rby> alankila: cool, think we are getting there with apt-get install -f lots of shizz happening
<unique1> sre when i open terminal, which command to use to run the teamsaver?
<alankila> g0rby: yes... alternate between these commands, then do apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<sre> unique1, termsaver
<alankila> with luck you will reach the finishing line of complete upgrade and after sync + reboot things should be good again
<sre> unique1, important that the program have been installed and also located in $PATH
<unique1> sre say i have the prog on my desktop
<unique1> open terminal and enter cd Desktop
<unique1> then what next?
 * alankila *really* hopes that debian would switch to "set packages up as early as possible" logic, instead of installing 500 and then setting them all up, because interruptions between the replace and setup seem to be so catastrophic
<unique1> cd teamsaver
<alankila> need to be going now.
<unique1> what next??
<foolsh> unique1: you said you had errors trying to install it didn;t you?
<homepage> cd
<unique1> i installed already the termsaver i had errors with terminator term
<homepage> sudo what?
<unique1> but i still dunno how to run the termsaver i installed
<unique1> i do sudo python setup.py
<fidel_> homepage: what are you trying to do?
<sre> unique1, wild guess is that you now have the source files in a folder located in your Desktop folder. That is not a adequate installation
<g0rby> alankila: apt-get dist-upgrade is doing loads of stuff, but apt-get-upgrade wanted to get stuff from the net
<unique1> i do sudo python setup.py install
<unique1> yes i have the files for the termsaver on my desktop with a build inside also
<hariom> How to know if the cronjob I have setup is running?
<g0rby> alankila:  but ive seen it go through the problematic packages, think its going to be ok after this :)
<hariom> I see the output from "crontab -l " and it shows the task I setup
<subdesign> hariom, set it first time for 5 second
<homepage> woi
<fidel_> hariom: check syslog
<hariom> subdesign: How do you setup for seconds?
<unique1> sre i did, cd desktop, cd termsaver-0.1 any idea what next command to use and run the termsaver??
<subdesign> hariom, lot of article on google about that :)
<hariom> subdesign: I think it is for min, hour, week, month, and day in a week only
<subdesign> hariom, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/07/cron-every-5-minutes/
<fidel_> afaik cron needs at least 1 min - so under 60 sec is not recommended
<drake01> anybody using terminus font on xterm. it behaves odd on xterm.. It'll display dmaind and d;d instead of 'main' and ';
<hariom> fidel_: yea
<drake01> on rxvt and other terminals it works fine..
<drake01> Help Please!!
<hariom> subdesign: Cron job cannot be used to schedule a job in seconds interval. i.e You cannot schedule a cron job to run every 5 seconds.
<newby> how can i set the kezboard szstemwide_
<subdesign> really?
<hariom> subdesign: That is coming from the link you suggested. So until the script do that thing, at least cron can't do that
<foolsh> unique1: http://www.termsaver.info/
<sre> unique1, the solution :D thanks to foolsh :)
<subdesign> hariom, i usually check cron in 5 min cycle for php dev, and have no problem with it
<hariom> subdesign: 5 min is fine, not 5 seconds. as fidel_ suggested, syslog shows the cron job activity
<subdesign> ahh sorry i misspelled
<matthewL>  whoami
<erle-> how can i get regular scrollbars instead of ubuntu thin scrollbars?
<chrongen> #coredump
<chrongen> bolix
<newby> how do i set the keyboard settings on german systemwide_
<dh33p4n> i want a very light desktop environment on ubuntu, can someone help me choose one..
<sre> erle-, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html can be helpful
<newby> dh33p4n, lxde
<foolsh> dh33p4n: yeah lxde not pretty but light and fast
<dh33p4n> thanks newby, foolsh.
<pedahzur> Trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 server under kvm (on CentOS 6.2).  Starts the install, retrieving version info, then says "ERROR    Couldn't find hvm kernel for Ubuntu tree."  Any tips?  Googling didn't help much.
<zruty> How can I force a package to update to new version?
<erle-> sre, thanks
<usbhelp> Hi all, I'm getting the following error: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5. The device I'm plugging in does not get recognized in lsusb. A quick fix I've found is boot into console mode, and type sudo service gdm restart. This makes ubuntu recognize the device and works again. I'm looking for a more permanet fix for this problem, as well as try to understand why this is happening.
<Atom_> I am planning to buy LG 23" E-60 Series LED Monitor (E2360V). Does ubuntu support the 1920 x 1080 resolution?
<erle-> sre, thats exactly what i needed, just didnt know the name of that feature
<linusasus6> please is this a command in terminal to restore the mbr, I use the cd that come with my computer but it still promp me the error grub rescue no such partition
<Densver> Guys I have a similar problem , after I installed Ubuntu Dual boot with Windows , when I select , windows from Grub , I get a black Screen for a few seconds and it is back to Grub , anyone knows how to fix it
<subdesign> Atom_: sure
<subdesign> Atom_, you VGA?
<Atom_> subdesign, sorry
<Atom_> subdesign, will you please explain?
<subdesign> Atom_, what is your video card type?
<zykotic10> Atom_: resolution depends on two things 1) your monitor 2) your video card
<Atom_> subdesign, I've dell 1564 laptop.
<bs> how to update my 11.10 ubuntu to the new version?
<Atom_> subdesign, I want to attach laptop with LG monitor
<sasori2501> please... if someone could help i would be much obliged,, i cant find the solution and its driving me crazy.  how do you apply folder settings system wide????
<subdesign> Atom_, if you sure the laptop can bring your new monitor, then ubuntu also can handle
<zykotic10> Atom_: if you have gnu/linux currently installed you can use the command "lspci | grep -i vga" to find your video card
<onats> hi guys, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu 11.10 on a machine that i setup RAID on
<christoffer2> Where do I start to look for problems when Unity settings doesn't find my second display? ...I'm using a Nvidia Geforce GTX 460
<christoffer2> it did work during installation
<christoffer2> Ubuntu 12.04 that is
<Atom_> zykotic10, its VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<ljsoftnet> how do i setup wireless gamepad controller?
<subdesign> Atom_, check manufacrurer site for info or use  sysinfo app like AIDA (Win)
<Atom_> subdesign, ok let me check thanks
<usbhelp> Hi all, I'm getting the following error: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5. The device I'm plugging in does not get recognized in lsusb. A quick fix I've found is boot into console mode, and type sudo service gdm restart. This makes ubuntu recognize the device and works again. I'm looking for a more permanet fix for this problem, as well as try to understand why this is happening.
<bs> how to update my 11.10 ubuntu to the new version?
<Wildbat>  /join #andriod
<ljsoftnet> how do i setup wireless gamepad controller?
<Wildbat> oops
<Wildbat> sorry
<zamba> when running gnome classic, how can i change the key bindings?
<subdesign> Atom_, usually theres a parameter about maximum resolution, if you find the vga card type
<foolsh> usbhelp: so what is the device? are you plugging it in a hub? or using an extension cable? give more info
<zykotic10> ljsoftnet: how does teh wireless connect to your computer?
<ljsoftnet> zykotic10 usb
<zykotic10> ljsoftnet: well, plug it in and see if /dev/input/js0 appears
<ljsoftnet> i tried jstest-gtk it detects it as /dev/input/js0
<ljsoftnet> zykotic10 i tried jstest-gtk it detects it as /dev/input/js0
<usbhelp> foolsh, it is a wireless usb. no extension cable. directly into high speed 2.0 usb port
<zykotic10> ljsoftnet: so what is the issue then?
<Oasa> hi all. I cant login sometimes. I restart and then i can log in. At times where i cant login. It just says "logging in". Am using precise and i have an ati-intel dual graphics system. I have prop drivers installed. Any idea how to fix?
<ljsoftnet> zykotic10 when i play GFCE i can press some buttons buttons but there at the wrong place
<Pitel> what is the default IM client in 12.04?
<zykotic10> ljsoftnet: does GFCE (whatever that is) has any configuration for joystick?
<Oasa> Pitel: Empathy
<Atom_> subdesign, I am checking the manual and found this http://dpaste.org/892au/
<foolsh> usbhelp: try plugging it in and running 'dmesg' does it appear to be recognized without restarting gdm?    If so maybe '/etc/init.d/networking restart' will work without having to restart gdm?
<ljsoftnet> zykotic GFCE is a nes emulator, there is a configuration for gamepad but it cant detect the button i press
<bs> how to update my 11.10 ubuntu to the new version?
<zykotic10> ljsoftnet: don't know then, good luck.
<bbbbbbbb> I had some issues with pulseaudio, then I removed it using this guide: http://jechem.blogspot.de/2010/10/how-to-remove-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu-1010.html it worked fine at first, then once I muted it and then when I tried to unmute it the computer still won't make a sound. how do I get my sound back?
<Mkaysi> !upgrade | bs
<ubottu> bs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nokiamaster> Hi. Ubuntu 10.04lts. How do I install latest version xsane-0.998 (Image Scanner) Ubuntu package manager xsane 0.996 older version, and I need latest version to work with my network scanner.
<foolsh> bbbbbbbb: open a terminal and run 'alsamixer' high light the channel you want to contral and press 'm' to toggle the mute bit
<ribi> ieeeee
<zamba> i have a huge problems with applications staying in its viewport when running gnome classic
<zamba> problem*
<ribi>  zambaaaaaaaaaa
<zykotic10> nokiamaster: see if the version you want is in a PPA
<zamba> if i have thunderbird running in viewport 2 and then move to viewport 3, then thunderbird is moved to viewport 1
<zamba> and that, frankly, is annoying
<usbhelp> foolsh: now it's being recognized no problem after my fix, so I can't test this. it's hard to reproduce the error. i had this once when i first installed my ubuntu distro, and a second time after a few unrelated system crashes.
<bbbbbbbb> foolsh: awesome, thanks!
<foolsh> bbbbbbbb: I use this guide when I want replace pulse  http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<foolsh> usbhelp: ok then good luck sorry I can't help
<ribi> como va?
<linusasus6> how to install a tgz on a live cd
<ribi> sorry my is carlos
<zamba> god damn.. ubuntu has made a mess of things
<ribi> can you go to the la go?
<zamba> now i've lost the titlebar
<ribi> yes i do
<usbhelp> foolsh, thanks!
<ribi> sorry my name is carlos
<ribi> i have got two brothers
<ribi> and you?
<Sonic132> Anyone tell me how to apply Cinnamon and whether or not it's a good idea? Found a video on Youtube and it said, when it was posted anyway, that it was in early development. Is that still the case?
<ribi> i phone you later
<zykotic10> linusasus6: is your tgz a slackware package?
<ribi> partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<ljsoftnet> how do i use jstest-gtk?
<akhilesh> somebody please tell me how to increase the desktop resolution in linux mint?
<jsoby> hi folks. does anyone know how i can make Wine windows maximizable again in 12.04? Google is of no help :/
<zykotic10> !mint | akhilesh
<ubottu> akhilesh: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<akhilesh> ok
<akhilesh> ubottu:ok same problem i am getting in ubuntu!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> akhilesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ljsoftnet> how do i use jstest-gtk?
<foolsh> akhilesh: let me guess you can't get your monitor above 800x600?
<akhilesh> uboottu:but do you know anyone ,who will resolve my problem?
<akhilesh> foolsh:i have sis graphic chipset hence!!
<alena> f
<akhilesh> foolsh:do you have any answer for this bad problem????
<akhilesh> foolsh:please help..
<pvh_sa> hey there, there seems to be a problem between winff and ffmpeg on 12.04. the presets in winff don'twork with the supplied version of ffmpeg. anyone else having this?
<foolsh> akhilesh: You have a bug that rarely rears it's ugly head, to fix it you will have to edit the dreaded /etc/X/xorg.conf file that probably doesn't even exist on your harddrive yet
<cfoch> hello: I'm a little pea.
<zykotic10> pvh_sa: all presets or presets for MP4?
<ljsoftnet> how do i use jstest-gtk?
<foolsh> akhilesh: is your resolution stuck at a very low setting?
<akhilesh> foolsh:i did that all thing, what you are saying,but no response!!!!
<pvh_sa> zykotic10, the presents for DVD are off (use a -mv0 argument that doesn't work)
<iceroot> foolsh: akhilesh /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akhilesh> foolsh:yes!!
<zykotic10> pvh_sa: sorry was just asking about MP4 specifically.  Don't know about other issues with ffmpeg, good luck.
<foolsh> akhilesh: sorry yes X11 sorry thanks iceroot
<jsoby> #winehq
<akhilesh> foolsh:now what do i do????
<resting> i'd configured vsftp to listen on port 2121..but on client side its not able to connect to it..
<resting> am i missing some steps?
<foolsh> akhilesh: alright give me minute to find some resources but the good news is that the xorg.conf file we make to night should last you the life of the computer you're using
<llutz> resting: sudo lsof -i :2121                does it really listen? what error clientside? what errors in the serverlogs?
<akhilesh> foolsh:ok, i am waiting for your answer!!
<sdi_> hallo alle zusammen
<sdi_> hab da ein problem hab ubuntu 12.04 und hab mit remastersys eine dist gemacht und nun seh ich das ich die nicht installieren kann hab dan eine backup.iso gemacht das selbe kann nicht installieren kein installer da
<resting> llutz: yes..its listening…i'm using filezilla…it just says connection timed out
<resting> no logs in vsftpd.log
<sdi_> kann mir da bitte jemand helfen ?
<llutz> !de | sdi
<ubottu> sdi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sdi_> ah ok wusste ich nicht danke
<llutz> resting: any filtering (iptables-)rules active?
<linusasus6> zykotick10 it is my-sys I try to install
<resting> llutz: i did sudo iptables -L | grep ftp…it shows  tcp anywhere anywhere…i guess there's no filtering?
<llutz> resting: if you use "ftp" it uses port 21
<zykotic10> !tab > linusasus6 sorry i'm not familiar with my-sys, and see it's not an ubuntu package - good luck
<ubottu> linusasus6, please see my private message
<llutz> resting: means 2121 still filtered
<resting> llutz: oo…so i have to manually set a rule?
<llutz> resting: yes
<resting> llutz: ic..ok…will look that up..thanks
<llutz> resting: you should check if you can't use sftp instead of ftp, which would be much saver than ftp with obfuscated ports
<foolsh> akhilesh:  I will be right back I'm going to test this xorg.conf file on my system first and then tell you how use it, if it works.
<zykotic10> llutz: +1 ftp must die
<linusasus6> good night then will try to find a windows 7 disc tommorrow then thank anyway sorry that you not support my-sys, my computer sick I need to reinstall it like I buy it to send it for repair see ya another day near future
<repozitor> hi
<repozitor> where is the synaptic pakage manager?
<zykotic10> repozitor: install it
<repozitor> i search it on dash home, but coudln't find it
<resting> llutz: yes i can use sftp…oo…so i could change ssh port and its effectively changing both ports?
<repozitor> couldn't*
<akhilesh> foolsh:ok
<fidel_> repozitor: afaik its no longer installed by default
<erik4levels> Hi all, I can't run the installer nor the live cd from usb stick on my Lenovo w520
<fidel_> repozitor: why couldnt you install it?
<WrigleyPete> repozitor: synaptic is not installed by default anymore, you need to install it via ubuntu software center
<llutz> repozitor: "both ports"? ssh/sftp has nothing to do with ftp, except parts of the name
<llutz> resting: ^^
<llutz> sry repozitor wrong nic
<repozitor> fidel_: i think 12.04 by defualt should have it, no need to install
<erik4levels> Is there a way to run the installer from within gnome?
<fidel_> repozitor: its pretty simple to test isnt it?
<ljsoftnet> how do i use jstest-gtk?
<WrigleyPete> erik4levels: what do you mean by cannot install?
<resting> llutz: i read that sftp is basically ftp over ssh..
<fidel_> launch it from cli - if you end up with: command not found - its most likely not installed. if so - install it
<erik4levels> It starts (I can select language etc) and then just turns blank
<fidel_> or use apt to check if its installed or ....
<zykotic10> repozitor: synaptic was removed in 11.10 wasn't it?
<llutz> resting: yes, it uses ssh and also the ssh-port
<repozitor> llutz: 10.10 have by default, i think, yes?
<erik4levels> It's an optimus nvidia laptop but I disabled all optimus stuff in the bios
<repozitor> zykotic10: sure
<erik4levels> I've been reading a lot about it, trying with acpi disabled etc
<erik4levels> I'd rather not use the i386 version
<fidel_> erik4levels: i had to use acpi=noirq with my dell xps15z with optimus to be able to isntall ubuntu. maybe that worth a try
<repozitor> where i can find my system application, such ax proxy manager, system monitor ....
<repozitor> ?
<erik4levels> let's try, thanks for the tip!
<repozitor> as*
<repozitor> fidel_: ^^ :D ?
<fidel_> repozitor: please try to use normal language and somehow full sentences. i dont know what the above should tell me
<fidel_> its "chat-rubbish" which might confuse and doesnt contain any relevant info ;)
<repozitor> fidel_:ok, i mean that in 10.10 i open my system application from menu bar, but 12.04 dosn't have this property
<fidel_> repozitor: and whats the question now?
<repozitor> how to open them in 12.04? :D
<repozitor> i search in dash home, but couldn't find them
<MaxFrames> hello
<fidel_> repozitor: its up to you - launch them by terminal - launch them by alt+f2 - by a special launcher (i.e. Kupfer which is my personal choice)
<fidel_> repozitor: that depends on the user & the desktop-environment -> so it might differ what you prefer based on the fact if you are using unity, gnome-shell or whatewver else
<fidel_> consider kupfer - its a pretty good launcher (bot not installed by default either)
<K-4U> Hello eveybody. Can somebody help me with a 256 color problem in screen? I already put the config values in my .screenrc, but still no 256 colors :(
<foolsh> akhilesh: Ok you need to put this    http://paste.ubuntu.com/966431/     into the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X. please note customising the xorg.conf to accommodate a system I have no physical contact with is messing with dark powers. So the xorg.conf file I provide is minimal and should get you to 1024x768@75hz which is fairly common. If when you try this fix you do not get to the desktop or your monitor makes funny noises tur
<foolsh> n off your computer start it in safe mode and remove the xorg.conf file.
<repozitor> fidel_: when i use alt+F2  dash home appear for me :((
<repozitor> i hate unity :|
<fidel_> repozitor: i cant help you with unity - as i dont use it.
<jrp> is there an easy way to specify on the command line what apt-repo i want to install from?
<fidel_> repozitor: then dont use it
<repozitor> just gnome-shell :X
<akhilesh> foolsh:thanks dude!!! great help..
<repozitor> fidel_:do you use gnome-shell?
<zykotic10> K-4U: probably depends more on the terminal you are using, but does screen actually support 256 colours?
<fidel_> repozitor: yep i do use gnome-shell & kupfer as launcher
<K-4U> zykotic10: I´m using putty now.. I´ve got it working if i don´t use a screen session, but with screen, it´s a no-go
<zamba> i have a small problem with gnome classic.. all new applications/windows are automatically moved to viewport 1 when i move past the viewport they're currently in
<zamba> oh, nevermind.. this only goes for thunderbird and chromium
<foolsh> akhilesh: after you get up to usable resolution you really need to find the real values for HorizSync and VertRefresh that are for your monitor usaully you can google the model number and find them.
<AxonetBE> I have a webserver running on Ubuntu 9.10, is it easy to update to a newer version of ubuntu without breaking to much things?
<fidel_> AxonetBE: do run a backup first - as noone can garanty you that there will be no issues
<K-4U> zykotic10: Here´s the issue.. i´m on a train now, using tethered internet to connect to my server at home.. The connection isn´t that good, so i need it to keep my working shell open at all time, even if i disconnect
<akhilesh> foolsh: okkkkkkkk
<repozitor> fidel_: what is suitable for progammer?
<AxonetBE> fidel_: Ok and how do I update then?
<Qalqi> hello
<fidel_> repozitor: i dont get your question - maybe ask the channel not just me
<Qalqi> i started using ubuntu classic since gnome 3 was having problems with my amd card. Does anyone want to know if this issue is resolved
<repozitor> fidel_:ok, tnx for replying :)
<zamba> how can i remove the animation when switching desktop?
<Qalqi> oops. my question was i wanted to know if this isssue was resolved?
<K-4U> zykotic10: Sorry.. did you say something in the past 5 minutes? My internet went out..
<akhilesh> foolsh:can i get agin high resolution? my laptop give 1280*800 resolution in windows 7...
<akhilesh> foolsh: sorry it's again instead of agin.
<DamienCassou> 6 months ago I connected to this chat and complained about unity. Later I just installed Cinnamon. Today I connect to congratulate. Unity works *much* better and I'm an happy user now. Thank you so much
<howlymowly_> hi poeple..  short question: Does anyone here know, whether gimp 2.8. will be included in the ubuntu repositories? and if so, how long will it take?
<DarwinSurvivor> akhilesh: sorry, got here late, but have you checked the back of the monitor for the values foolsh is asking for? Many monitors have a sticker on the back with all the specs
<xuserx> can anyone help me ? i want to use ubuntu customization kit to remaster a xubuntu12.04 .iso but i have the same error >>>>Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<ljsoftnet> where can i get jscalibrator for ubuntu 12.04?
<DamienCassou> howlymowly_: I don't think this is a standard procedure at ubuntu to publish packages for new releases. We have seen exceptions, but you'd better use a PPA
<xuserx> his is the build.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/966443/
<xuserx> can you help me?
<howlymowly_> DamienCassou: thx
<pvh_sa> hey there, i'm trying chromium on 12.04 on person.com - it gets stuck loading person.com - anyone else see this?
<dr_willis> other browsers work?
<zamba> where has the sound preferences applet gone to in gnome shell/classic?
<pvh_sa> dr_willis, yes, firefox works.
<rile_bre> any one ...magic jack an ubuntu ...maybe ...some trick to us it ..( maibe wine ) or such ?????
<ljsoftnet> where can i get jscalibrator for ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> rile_bre:  last i heard about that was basivally a big 'nope..' from the wine devs.. but thaat was a year+ ago. check the appdb
<dr_willis> !find jscal
<ubottu> File jscal found in cacti, joystick, ldap-account-manager, mahara, mantis, ntop-data, nurpawiki, phpldapadmin
<rile_bre> ty dr_willis
<dr_willis> i was thinking jscal - calebrted my sticks ages ago
<dr_willis> pvh_sa:  as a test you could change the useragent to be the same as what firefox uses
<mystblade9> How do I create a custom launcher?
<dr_willis> mystblade9:  make a custome .desktop file for it - is one way.
<dr_willis> examples and guides on them at the askubuntu.com site i recall. or look at ones on your system,
<mystblade9> Isn't there any GUI for it?
<dr_willis> never really noticed.. or needed one.
<dr_willis> i normally take gedit.desktop and just copy andd edit it
<necruse> hello can someone help on dovecot
<x_XP> -
<x_XP> I need some help with upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04. Could  someone please help to guide me trough this, since on my own I am running to some serious problems.
<dr_willis> i find it easier to do clean installs
<ljsoftnet> where can i get jscalibrator for ubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> wouldent you have to upgrade to 11.10 then too 12.04
<dr_willis> !find jscalibrator
<ubottu> Package/file jscalibrator does not exist in precise
<dr_willis> ljsoftnet:  try jscal perhaps
<x_XP> let me explain my problems are I backup my home folder copying files to the external USB HDD and After upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10  on DELL E6400 laptop I could not login with my user-name and my password all I could do login as a Guest . Then I upgraded  this  to 12.04.  I was able to pass the login screen only after removing  the .Xauthority file in my home directory and after reboot I was not able to access any of my files and deskto
<dr_willis> x_XP:  the can only login as guest seems to be a known issue with lightdm, i had same issue. using gdm however worked fine,
<ljsoftnet> dr_willis how do i use it, you know the steps on how to use it?
<ljsoftnet> dr_willis i've already installed it
<dr_willis> ljsoftnet:  start with man jscal  - i havent used a joystick in years
<barnabas02> X_XP: download ultimatebootcd, and save your data, then reinstann ubuntu
<vexaxv> hey guys what is the "opt" directory for?
<pvh_sa> dr_willis, i tried trashing my chromium profile, re-importing firefox settings, same problem. so i tried a second time, deleted chromium profile, did not import firefox - works fine.... so its got to do with something that gets imported i think
<foolsh> vexaxv: optional software
<dr_willis> vexaxv:  optional software, stuff often compiled  on the system. not using the apt0get packages
<vexaxv> so is it an ideal place to put source games?
<dr_willis> vexaxv:  for a single user - you could just keep them in your HOME.
<necruse> quit
<vexaxv> k thanks
<x_XP> barnabas02:  i do have backup done of home folder by copying it to USB HDD  of my 11.04 then i upgraded it to 11.10 and 12.04 what i wanted to achieve was to be able do backup of 12.04 and then transfer it to ne installed 12.04 on SSD and restore data t
<barnabas02> X_XP: Ső, you would like to do another backup? Or you are ready to reinstall the system.
<dr_willis> id just restore my home. :)
<x_XP> barnabas02:  i do have  bodger upgrade to 12.04 on HHD and new instalation of 12.04 on SSD with copied home folder from USB HDD backup but id didnt work as i expected i was hoping to do everything on old HDD then backup data and restore to SSD
<dr_willis> but put the files in a subdir. if yiur old settings are causeing issues.
<barnabas02> X_XP: Putting files in abother folder, or renaming the most upper directory is a good idea.
<barnabas02> Then boot from ssd, and copy the files back.
<x_XP> barnabas02:   will this  give me my previously installed programs back??
<dr_willis> no it will not. the users data is more impoirntant then installed apps
<foolsh> x_XP: oh no no no that's not what the home folder does
<dr_willis> if you still have your 12.04 install with  the deb files cached in /var/apt/cache (i think) you could back them up and use them to  reinstall/save download bandwith
<dr_willis>  or is it /var/cache/apt
<x_XP> foolish: so why bother to upgrade if you cannot get enything to work other then Thunderbitd and firefox ?>
<foolsh> Isn't there a way to save the state of apt to file and restore with it later
<resting> i'd added a rule to iptables…do i have to 'restart' it?
<x_XP> foolish: if it is i do not know how
<foolsh> x_XP: thats why i'm with dr_willis reinstall every time, would be done by now.
<vexaxv> does anyone in here make there own unity shortcuts with the .desktop files?
<xuserx> hi
<resting> ok i'd flushed iptables and ftp works on port 2122
<resting> but putting the rules back it fails
<resting> i have the rule as ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:2122
<xuserx> does anyone know how to fix uck error> Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1?
<xuserx> please help me
<xuserx> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/946480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946480 in uck (Ubuntu) "Remastering Precise fails on resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xuserx> ubottu: how can i fix this error?
<ubottu> xuserx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intore> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.10 but there are some big problems. Sometimes it logout itself and shows the login screen.
<dr_willis> intore:  more likely the Desktop is crashing.. goingback to the login screen when X restarts.
<dr_willis> not logging out
<x_XP> foolish: reinstall ubuntu    ok with me       but  then to reinstall all your applications  this is to hard for me to comprehend why to do this every 6 months with new Ubuntu?
<xuserx> can you help me?
<dr_willis> keep an eye on that bug report to see when the bug gets fixed. or if the comments in it -  mention a work around.
<jarco> is there a stream of the ubuntu summit next week?
<foolsh> xuserx: Hmm I'm not really sure but the /etc/resolv.conf file is a trivial little thing. If you're having trouble with it make sure it exists, if not just create a blank one and try your process again
<intore> dr_willis, sorry?
<xuserx> this is the build loghttps://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/946480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946480 in uck (Ubuntu) "Remastering Precise fails on resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DarwinSurvivor> xuserx: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<intore> dr_willis, i  don't understand. it logout and it shows me the login screen without my commands
<xuserx> what is that url http://video.ubuntu.com/live/?
<jarco> I assume that url was directed at me
<foolsh> x_XP: every six months p-ha I'm still using natty I'll upgrade when the unity/gnome fiasco settles down
<iHarp> How do I uninstall a game that I installed from a .bin file?
<DarwinSurvivor> xuserx: sorry, that was meant for jarco
<DarwinSurvivor> jarco: http://video.ubuntu.com/live/
<xuserx> ok
<jarco> yeah thx DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: that depends what the .bin file *did*
<jarco> Its just to see what EA has to say.
<REK_007> how to install Avast on ubuntu AMD64 ?
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: do you have a link to it?
<akem> iHarp, the bin might have an uninstall parameter.
<xuserx> etc/resolv.conf does not exist
<DarwinSurvivor> !antivirus | jarco
<ubottu> jarco: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dr_willis> intore:  its not 'logging out' its crashing. so you need  to determine why its crashing.
<akem> try -h/--help etc.
<foolsh> xuserx: 'sudo touch /etc/resolve.conf'
<iHarp> it opened an installer. which installed. It left an uninstaller. But now when I try to run them nothing happens
<iHarp> It opens ubuntu software center
<jarco> DarwinSurvivor: hey. that wasnt for me :)
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: please post a link. .bin files are like .exe files in windows and it is 100% impossible to know what they did without inspecting it
<iHarp> very strange
<intore> dr_willis, in syslog?
<DarwinSurvivor> gah, autocomplete is failing me today :(
<iHarp> Well before I post let me clarify.
<DarwinSurvivor> !antivirus | REK_007
<ubottu> REK_007: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<foolsh> xuserx: or sudo touch /path/to/etc/resolve.conf
<dr_willis> intore:  could be, its hard to tell
<x_XP> foolish:  I was happy with 11.04 but Ubuntu was spamming me with messages to upgrade and i did cave in  what is the best way to do it start again from beginning ubuntu and applications  or is there any backup which preserve applications and data
<REK_007> DarwinSurvivor: yeah well I know that .. I need to scan another PC's HDD using ubuntu
<xuserx> /etc/resolv.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/966539/
<intore> dr_willis, i found this line May  4 11:21:57 dello gnome-session[1390]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.#012
<iHarp> Ive only recently had this issue. In the past (this week) the .bin file opened the game and I played it seamlessly.  I turned my computer on today and tried to play the game but when I try to open it I get sent to ubuntu software center. Clicking on the uninstall shorty does nothing. USC doesn't prompt me to download anything either.
<iHarp> sorry for the big post
<foolsh> x_XP: You can turn off the upgrade option is config file some where its what I do for the system I sell because it makes my job easier
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: avast appears to support 32 bit only on linux (according to their website). You could try another scanner such as ClamAV, or run Avast off of a 32-bit live-cd (32bit ubuntu will run fine on 64bit hardware)
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: .bin files are notorious for bypassing the package manager and messing up system files. If you ran the .bin as root (by using sudo) then it will may be *very* difficult to undo. If you ran it as a normal user, it may not be that hard
<REK_007> well i guess I will have to do that .. i dont have a 32bit now..have a 64bit installed so wanted to know if a way was there to install 32bit one on 64bit.  anyway thanks for the help DarwinSurvivor
<x_XP> foolish:  thanks 4 your help but this doesnt help me i done upgrade and i am where i am now not better off
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: but once again, we won't be able to help you at all unless you tell us what it was!
<enzotib> hi, i'm using 12.04 with LXDE. When I want to open a .tex file with texmaker in pcmanfm, texmaker starts with a blank document
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: if you have a 32bit install CD you could boot off of it, or you could use a virtual machine (like VirtualBox) and scan using that
<DarwinSurvivor> enzotib: please pastebin the .tex file
<enzotib> DarwinSurvivor, it do not depend on the tex file, every tex file I try to open from filemanager, is not passed to texmaker
<iHarp> root :(
<iHarp> any suggestions?
<iHarp> It's really not a big deal for me to just reinstall ubuntu. all the important stuff is backed up.
<DarwinSurvivor> REK_007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781251 may help you
<iHarp> ok
<DarwinSurvivor> enzotib: have you tried using the "open" dialog in texmaker? That will rule out quite a bit of stuff
<foolsh> x_XP: for me a fresh new install of ubuntu is like the new car smell at the dealership, new, fast, and ready to take me places.
<xuserx> i have the same error>>..Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1
<xuserx> any ideas?
<xuserx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/966443/
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: reinstalling is probably the best bet. There is some stuff you can do using chroot's to find out what the .bin *probably* did, but you can never really be certain
<foolsh> 'rm -rf /home/xman/tmp/remaster-root/etc/resolv.conf' maybe and try again
<enzotib> DarwinSurvivor, from texmaker (open dialog) it works, and also works from terminal: texmaker file.tex
<enzotib> DarwinSurvivor, it is a filemanager->application interaction problem, I think
<iHarp> http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=1&file=xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin is the link to the download page. It's the game savage
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: I would also *HIGHLY* recommend NEVER using .bin installers EVER. I think quake3 is the only .bin I've ever seen that didn't completely destroy system it was installed on.
<iHarp> So how else would I get a game like this on my system if it only comes in a bin file?
<x_XP> foolish:  for me I am on the  limited data mobile broadband only and my options are liited to what i can  download each month, it could take me few months to get my application back and running again
<x_XP> that why i did upgrade
<x_XP> foolish:  for me I am on the  limited data mobile broadband only and my options are liited to what i can  download each month, it could take me few months to get my application back and running again
<bogdomania> hi guys.. please don't kill me if i'm asking this Q in the wrong place.. how can i use ubuntu family fonts in LaTeX ? using LaTeXila atm..
<iHarp> i can't believe you asked that in here....
<iHarp> just kidding :p
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: http://www.newerth.com/smf/index.php?topic=13970.0 "someone" made a .deb, but I would contact newerth and ask then to submit their game to the regular repos or at the very least create an official PPA for the game
<taxman> because he is too old
 * taxman runs away...
<iHarp> DarwinSurvivor: cool, thanks
<iHarp> reinstalling
<iHarp> Linux = Dangerous freedom
<iHarp> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> enzotib: I'm going from memory here (been a couple months since I used thunar), but you should be able to use a custom command to open a file from the file browser. Try using that and manually selecting the texmaker binary as the application you wish to use. That will tell us if the setting is simply wrong, or something else isn't working
<enzotib> DarwinSurvivor, ok, i could try
<dr_willis> i really have to wonder what all you installed x_XP  i mean 12.04 just only recently got released.
<DarwinSurvivor> enzotib: type "which texmaker" into the terminal to find out where the binary is
<xuserx> i cant fix that error
<iHarp> With linux I have complete freedom to destroy my machine anytime I want.. Screw you microsoft..lol
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/XzwHh9t4 ... i am not able to update the repository .. how can it be fixed ?
<yabanize> Hey, i just installed ubuntu alongside windows using the live cd, but when i rebooted, windows booted instead and i didnt even see grub, how do i fix this"?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: If you like to mess around with ubuntu but want to keep your machine working, consider creating a VirtualBox image to play around with. VirtualBox allows you to take a "snapshop" of the guest system and then revert to it in SECONDS if you screw it up :D
<x_XP> dr_willis: I was talking about running  applications i hat in 11.04
<dr_willis> yabanize:  you have more then 1 hd:
<mrec> is there any way to fix the tap sensitivity with ubuntu 12.04? the default settings are unusable and very annoying
<mrec> touchpad - tap sensitivity
<dr_willis> x_XP:  any upgrade will download the apps anyway. so you did not save much bandwith,
<mrec> synclient settings did not really fix the problem
<iHarp> DarwinSurvivor: Ive had to reinstall a few times.. sounds like the better choice.
<yabanize> No, i have 1 hd, but 6 partitions according to windows disk manager
<x_XP> dr_willis:  thats  right i do have only few Mb left for the rest of this month
<dr_willis> x_XP:  if bandwith is that critical - you may want to setup a 12.04 box ti work as an 'apt-cacher-ng' server to cach all the debs you download. that way they get ddownloaded once then every pc on the lan can get them from the cache
<yabanize> dr_willis
<yabanize> No, i have 1 hd, but 6 partitions according to windows disk manager
<dr_willis> I just hit up the Free WiFi spots around time. :)
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: I keep my main install fairly simple and well tuned and clone/create virtual machines when I want to play around with new stuff
<dr_willis> yabanize:  so grub did not get instgalled to the wrong hard drive
<dr_willis> yabanize:  id say follow that !fixgrub factoid and reinstall/repair grub.
<yabanize> It is ONE hard drive, multiple partitions, as ubuntu made some
<yabanize> I think its installed correct but how to i tell it to boot to grub instead of windows bootloader
<DarwinSurvivor> hanthana_: one of the common mistakes is installing the bootloader to a partition instead of the drives MBR.
<foolsh> 	
<foolsh> yabanize: sounds like you need to set the boot flag for the partition where ubuntu installed to you can use a boot-able cd such the UBCD to do this.
<iHarp> DarwinSurvivor: Experience is the best method of learning.. I think i have learned a valuable lesson (again) tonight
<yabanize> I used the 'install along side windows' option, didnt change anything
<dr_willis> i dident think grub neeeded the boot flag. and if grub is on the mbr of the only hd.. then it should be booting grub anyway
<hanthana_> DarwinSurvivor, :)
<iHarp> see you guys later.. about to nuke my drive again
<Aruzsi> Hi,
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: lesson #1 of Linux: Never use .bin installers :D
<iHarp> lol
<yabanize> Here are my partitions, see the bootable one is c: http://d.pr/i/FI5A
<DarwinSurvivor> I had the ATI .bin driver installer hose my machine 3 times in a row before I learned that lesson :(
<iHarp>  /bow
<dr_willis> .bin = such a vague and annoying extension
<iHarp> ,bin = evil?
<xuserx> does it exists a irc channel for ubuntu customization kit?
<x_XP> dr_willis:  how come that with upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and then from 11.10 to 12.04 only firefox and thunderbird got carried on ? nothing else .
<Aruzsi> How can I "clone" an Ubuntu 12.04 to some other machines? I think about different UUID, MAC etc.
<dr_willis>   .bin (self installing exeutables) are very annoying
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  ive done it with dd befor, ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> iHarp: absoluetly. If the author was too lazy to not create either a .deb or a compilable source .zip/.tar.gz then they were probably too lazy to make a .bin that can be trusted
<dr_willis> x_XP:  i never upgrade. i always do clean installs.
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: Yes, some years ago ...
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: Now it doesn't work: Grub2, fstab, udev, etc ...
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  hmm i did it via dd with 11.04 and it worked
<foolsh> I would still try setting the boot flag for the 140.97 partition before I did any thing else. I've seen grub get put in strange place by the installer before.
<dr_willis> but i did an exact image from a usb to  a single hd system
<x_XP> dr_willis: thanks for that i will remember your anwser for long time now
<Hyperbyte> Aruzsi, I believe you can just configure fstab to recognise a partition by label rather than uuid.
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: I tried to using rsync. I mentioned the problematic parts ...
<yabanize> How do i put a boot flag on there?
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: 2 easiest ways are to either "dd" clone the entire drive (make sure drive #2 is at least as big as drive #1) or copy the system over as normal and reinstall grub
<dr_willis> i never used rsync Aruzsi , i just did a simple install to a 8gb flash. then cloned it via dd to a few other flash drives. then a internal sata once.
<foolsh> yabanize: you'll need a third party program
<Hyperbyte> Which gimp version is included with 12.04?
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: Wat about MAC or anything else?
<yabanize> ultimatebootcd ?
<dr_willis> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 4611 kB, installed size 12814 kB
<foolsh> yabanize: I use the gparted live cd
<DarwinSurvivor> hanthana_: sorry, autocomplete fail AGAIN :(
<Aruzsi> I've got a 16GB SSD and the target drive is 32GB
<Hyperbyte> dr_willis, ah.  Thanks. :)
<hanthana_> DarwinSurvivor, nop
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  in that case. i would do the dd. then use gparted to resize the partions
<Aruzsi> So I don't want to lose the +16GB with dd
<yabanize> how about gparted on an ubuntu live cd?
<murlidhar> any can help me fix the problem of updating the repository. i am not able to update the repos ...
<yabanize> or live usb i should say, gparted
<dejan_> hi to all...
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: MAC as in Macintosh or network card identifier?
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  or make a 2nd partition in the new space
 * nikolja Dobar dan o
<foolsh> yabanize: sure you can right click and set flags
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: Not too bad idea! But UUID, etc ...
<murlidhar> http://pastebin.com/XzwHh9t4 the pastebin of my apt-get install .
<yabanize> great :D iloveyou
<murlidhar> update*
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  i dont recall uuid being an issue..
<yabanize> brb while i do this
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: MAC address
<dr_willis> ffstab is easy to edit anyway
<dr_willis> i dont recall any other issues doing the dd clone image.
<foolsh> at least wait till it works then love me
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: I have to copy the system to about 30 machines.
<dr_willis> set your uuids to like 000-000-000  ;) so its easy to change them
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: hmmm....
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: MAC addresses are stored in the network hardware itself, when linux boots up it re-checks it anyways (if it even bothers to care what it is).
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  you may want to check out mondo/mindi - it can setup a netboot enviroment where you 'restore' from  images on the network
<foolsh> Aruzsi:  or drbl does the same thing
<DarwinSurvivor> murlidhar: did you do an upgrade or a full install for 12.04?
<murlidhar> DarwinSurvivor: no i did a fresh installation.
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: and what about LAN card (NIC id?)
<dejan_> Looking for someone that can give me sugestions - i instaled Ubuntu on my HP pavilion dv7 notebook and i have terible overheating problems... is there any way to fix that overheating isue without loosing my laptop performance? if not, can someone teach me how to format Ubuntu, clear all, and go back to win7... ty
<DarwinSurvivor> murlidhar: ok
<taxman> i have upgraded my 12.04 to the last
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  networks are normally set to dhcp. so why would that be an issue
<vanlong441> Have you ever seen GNOME Shell integrated perfectly into Unity 2D on Ubuntu 12.04 (with HUD and Unity Dash and everything else work as they should)? Wait no more, the how-to is here! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970904
<enzotib> DarwinSurvivor, it works with /usr/bin/texmaker %F
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: don't worry about the MAC addresses. Linux reads the code directly from the hardware at boot time and doesn't even store in on the HDD
<dr_willis> vanlong441:  that sounds nasty ;)
<Aruzsi> dr_willis: I don't know.
<DarwinSurvivor> enzotib: ok, then thunar probably has texmaker's binary configured wrong in the settings. File a bug report against texmaker and tell them that it's not being set properly in thunar's "available applications" list
<dejan_> Looking for someone that can give me sugestions - i instaled Ubuntu on my HP pavilion dv7 notebook and i have terible overheating problems... is there any way to fix that overheating isue without loosing my laptop performance? if not, can someone teach me how to format Ubuntu, clear all, and go back to win7... ty
<murlidhar> DarwinSurvivor: can the problem be fixed ? i don't even know why it happened ?
<dr_willis> Aruzsi:  so the answer is -  its not an issue. ;)
<enzotib> DarwinSurvivor, it's not thunar, though, it's pcmanfm
<murlidhar> DarwinSurvivor: happened so suddenly. been using the new distro for the past one week without any problems.
<DarwinSurvivor> enzotib: sorry, either way you should file a bug report (but against pcmanfm :P )
<DarwinSurvivor> murlidhar: looking of the log still
<murlidhar> ok
<murlidhar> thanks
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: NIC will be identified.
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: I think
<DarwinSurvivor> murlidhar: can you go into "software sources" and change your default server? That will tell us if it's your computer (which we can fix) or the server itself (in which case we just leave it changed)
<Naemdar> having ethernet port issues.  its auto selecting 1000 full and I am not sure how to set it to just go 100 full
<murlidhar> DarwinSurvivor: will try. one second
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: why do you want to slow down your ethernet?
<foolsh> Naemdar: is that an issue?
<HowDoI> My Internet went out right as I asked about crashes on Intel Ivy Bridge graphics, did it post?
<murlidhar> DarwinSurvivor: well the main server is working fine it seems ....it is updating without giving any errors so far.
<murlidhar> DarwinSurvivor: i was using india server earlier ...seems like its a server problem.
<dejan_> can someone tell me how to delete ubuntu 12.04 and go to win 7? how change HD to NTFS and make boot from dvd - win 7... PLS
<dr_willis> dejan_:  #windows will tell you how to install windows.
<dr_willis> dejan_:  use fdisk, or gparted, or a live cd to delete all the partions on the hd you want to use. remake a ntfs partion.
<dr_willis> actually the windows installer i think can do that...
<Naemdar> I did the ethtool thing as a website suggested but for some reason I can't enter the commands like it says
<dejan_> ok ty for tips... will google those....
<DarwinSurvivor> murlidhar: must be. If you have any contact info for them (try visiting their website) you might want to just let them know you were having issues, that way they can get it fixed :)
<captine> hi all.  is anyone having stability issues with Skype.  running 2.2beta in ubuntu 12.04 and from time to time, my entire system locks up when starting skype.  have to hold the power button in and do a hard reboot
<murlidhar> ok
<ruman> hi everyone
<Naemdar> I just don't think the cable can support those speeds cleanly it keeps dropping
<Naemdar> I know the cable will run clean though at 100
<murlidhar> will try to find out how to contact the server .
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: please explain WHY you are trying to change the settings and also post a link to the page you are following so we can make sure it's correct
<foolsh> captine: I always test the RAM when I get system lockup's 9 times outta 10 thats the culprit.
<Naemdar> The port is dropping connection if I try to do more than one or 2 things at once
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: if the cable is not allowing the full bandwidth speed, the kernel will automatically reduce the bandwidth to a stable speed
<yabanize> hey um its me again im in gparted now and i added the boot flag to the partition and it didnt do anything
<yabanize> i mean when it booted it was the bios saying insert device or something
<foolsh> yabanize: dang reinstall grub my friend
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: please post the output that is indicating the "port" is dropping as there is probably something else going wrong
<yabanize> so how do i do thaat
<DarwinSurvivor> !fixgrub | yabanize
<ubottu> yabanize: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<DarwinSurvivor> just follow the RestoreGrub instructions
<foolsh> yabanize: or do you mean it your in gparted right now and adding the flag did nothing?
<foolsh> yabanize: in that case click apply and reboot
<yabanize> It didnt do nothing it just wouldnt boot at all, like the bios saying it cant
<add1ctus> anyone could help me with : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/195847 ?
<foolsh> yabanize: yup reinstall grub
<HowDoI> Brand new Ubuntu install has periodic hard lockups with Ivy Bridge Intel i5-3570 using the built-in HD4000 graphics.  I can't find anything in bug reports or known issues.  Am I missing something, new chipsets untested with Intel drivers, or could my hardware be malfunctioning?
<Naemdar> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<yabanize> windows was installed before ubuntu
<foolsh> yabanize: that's how it's done most of the time
<yabanize> Great, wow that boot-repair looks pretty great
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: are you only using that page for troubleshooting, or is that how you are setting up your connections?
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: basically, why are you not simply using NetworkManager?
<Naemdar> I can't find the duples and speed settings for some reason
<yabanize> You people are so helpful:)
<ace> hi there, i have a cron fragment file in /etc/cron.d but it doesn't seems to be called
<billybigr> yabanize cross your fingers, it's failed me a few times, but saved me once or twice :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: also, what is your network configuration? Is the machine simply connected to a router that connects to an internet modem?
<yabanize> thanks to you all
<Naemdar> yea, a simple network
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: what happens when you simply use network manager?
<Naemdar> No duples or speed settings, just mac and mtu
<Naemdar> duplex rather
<DarwinSurvivor> huh?
<yabanize> will boot-repair choose the right partition to be bootable too?
<yabanize> should i tick restore mbr?
<Naemdar> ipv4 settings tab doesn't have duples or speed either
 * taxman giggles
<thoong> hi
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: you should not have to mess with duplex or network speed unless you are doing VERY, VERY advanced custom routing (I'm talking university experiments here)
<raph_ael> hi, how can i change the theme without unity ? (ie  have another color theme for epiphany and others) thanks
<thoong> why is ubuntu still encouraging people to use 32 bit , arent we all progressing to 64 ?
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: if your network is flaky, there is a REASON and that needs to be fixed
<nastas> a little help please. When i do a normal boot after the login screen, my desktop is flickering and anything i click turns to black. When i boot in ubuntu safe mode, everything seems ok. any ideas?
<DarwinSurvivor> thoong: because Skype and a few games don't have native 32 bit compilations, so you need to install a bunch of extra libraries to use them on 64 bit systems.
<thoong> but in ubuntu you dont have to hunt individual libraries like fedora, you have ia32 lib bundle?
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: please pastebin the output of "dmesg" as that will contain any hardware problems ubuntu is encountering. If you suspect the ethernet cable is bad, REPLACE it, they are quite cheap and a bad cable will only get worse!
<pvh_sa> where should i put a .desktop file for a new application i have installed? ~/.local/share/applications ?
<zz_paddy> hi everytime i install a different version of unbuntu i keep getting either an error or it is corrupt any way i can fix this ?
<gaelfx> zz_paddy: check the md5 of the downloaded iso
<gaelfx> !md5 | zz_paddy
<ubottu> zz_paddy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zz_paddy> im using the windows installer
<zz_paddy> basically making a dual boot
<zz_paddy> so no idea where the file is downloading to lol
<DarwinSurvivor> zz_paddy: wubi?
<gaelfx> zz_paddy: wubi is notoriously unreliable
<add1ctus> I'm having a problem with dual monitors with X Screen. One of my screens is only white with an "x" pointer and is not usable. I think it might be Unity / Compiz / Nautilus making the problem (as I could find out with googling). Any fixes?
<Aruzsi> Is there a Grub2+fstab expert?
<Naemdar> I know cable is cheap just didn't really have an issue with it until I got the new mobo and such
<thewazir> I am having problem in installing updates from package manager
<Aruzsi> I want to change from UUID to LABEL ...
<thewazir> it says package operation failed
<Aruzsi> or even better: to ancient /dev/sd...
<raph_ael> how to access unity settings without being in unity ? ie what is the name of the app
<zz_paddy> i agree gaelfx but its the only way i can install linux atm computer doesnt hav a cd rom or doesnt read a usb on start up
<Guest19994> when i am upgrading  it is showin errors
<iceroot> Aruzsi: and why?
<add1ctus> raph_ael : tried myunity?
<iceroot> Aruzsi: why not using UUID?
<Aruzsi> iceroot: because it doesn't work for me now
<Aruzsi> iceroot: from the new SSD
<thewazir> I am getting this error - dpkg: error processing icaclient (--configure):
<thewazir>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<iceroot> !doesntwork | Aruzsi
<ubottu> Aruzsi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: the problem started with a new mobo? DEFINITELY time to pastebin the output of "dmesg"
<raph_ael> add1ctus: yes, but it doesn't solve my problem :) thanks for help
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | Naemdar
<ubottu> Naemdar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<foolsh> yabanize: Did you get grub fixed?
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: use the pastebinit command. You'll need to install it first, then just run
<elbrinke> Hi Guys, I would like to know how i can compile Ubuntu TV on 12.04
<HowDoI> DarwinSurvivor, what would one look for if there is an error in dmesg output? "error..." or something like that?
<Aruzsi> iceroot: I want to clone my 16GB SSD to a new 32GB. That's all.
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: use the pastebinit command. You'll need to install it first, then just run "dmesg | pastebinit" and it will pastebin the output FOR you :)
<Aruzsi> iceroot: and I want to clone to another 30 machines.
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: it's hard to tell, someone that isn't used to looking at it would find it difficult to spot the difference between a stern warning and a full error
<dns53> elbrinke aren't there instructions on the website?
<iceroot> Aruzsi: dd or clonezilla are your friends
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Aruzsi> iceroot: dd not! 16 ->32GB
<DarwinSurvivor> use pastebinit and you'll have a pastebin url in 5 seconds :)
<elbrinke> dns53: nope when i try the instructions as on website https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing it does not compile
<Aruzsi> iceroot: I've got the rsync-ed 16GB and I want to use it on 32GB
<elbrinke> not sure if we are talking about the same website?
<iceroot> Aruzsi: resize the partition? or just have a 16gb partition there?
<H474r1> Hi all
<iceroot> Aruzsi: clone it with dd and resize it with gparted or use clonezilla directly
<Aruzsi> iceroot: sda1 -swap sda2 - root
<Aruzsi> iceroot: OK resizing what about UUID, grub2, etc hw specific things?
<Aruzsi> iceroot: dd won't work because of UUID
<Naemdar> I think I have it, there is no domain
<add1ctus> I'm having a problem with dual monitors as seperate X Screens. One of my screens is only white with an "x" pointer and is not usable. I think it might be Unity / Compiz / Nautilus making the problem (as I could find out with googling). Any fixes?
<Naemdar> Some popup about network discovery disabled
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: domain?
<thewazir> I am facing issue with ICAclient 12 and nowupdates are not installing
<H474r1> is there a minimal/stripped down version of Ubuntu
<pvh_sa> how can i make a custom application launcher in 12.04?
<yabanize> Why is this happening
<yabanize> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Naemdar> its default and ubuntu doesn't like it
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: is you are simply trying to connect your computer to a router, you shouldn't even have to open network manager, it should just auto-connect. please be specific about what you are trying to set up!
<add1ctus> H474r1: try lubuntu ?
<Naemdar> A simple network.  Nothing complicated
<H474r1> LUBUNTU?
<Naemdar> I did swap to a different cable
<dj__> can anyone help me , i am geting error while upgradin my ubuntu , this is the error i am getting http://pastebin.com/AkmyWRWM
<Aruzsi> iceroot: so how can I change to LABEL from UUID?
<add1ctus> H474r1: http://lubuntu.net/
<H474r1> thX
<Naemdar> It may be fixed I will open up a torrent to see if it dropps the connection
<foolsh> add1ctus: You are way out in the deep water. Multi monitor works more intuitively in Xinerama mode rather than seperate X sessions.
<dns53> Aruzsi extfs tune i believe
<add1ctus> foolsh: tried using xinerama, but it doesn't work at all... (can't even see the login screen)
<ludkiller> hey i need help on programming?
<foolsh> add1ctus: The white screen and X are there because nothing is running to serve up a desktop envorinment
<Aruzsi> dns53: partitions are already named
<Aruzsi> dns53: grub2 config, fstab?
<yabanize> Hey help please? trying to install grub,  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda,,,,           and it returns /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: what model of router are you using? If it's dropping while torrenting, it may be a problem with your router
<dj__> http://pastebin.com/AkmyWRWM can anyone check this error which am getting while upgrading an tell me what shalli do
<add1ctus> foolsh: so it's hard to get it work on x screen and i should try xinerama?
<dns53> Aruzsi i missed some of the conversation, so you have an existing installation on a disk and you want to move it to a new bigger drive?
<DarwinSurvivor> Naemdar: some older routers don't have large enough stacks to deal with the number of connections a torrent application uses, so you may need to adjust the "maximum connections" limit on your torrenting app
<Aruzsi> dns53: Yessss!!!
<Aruzsi> dns53: It is a very, very simple task - was some years ago ...
<alice_bc> do you  know  how manage an iphone 4s in ubuntu?
<foolsh> add1ctus: Become more familiar with the xorg.conf file and I'm sure xinerama can work. it's just what you ask is so advanced I would have to literally be sitting beside you.
<dj__> when i upgrade my system i get this error http://pastebin.com/AkmyWRWM  please anyone help me
<Aruzsi> dns53: After that I have to reconfigure the machine - hostname, IP, etc ...
<nastas> i can only boot in ubuntu safe mode. in normal mode i have screen issues. any idea?
<add1ctus> foolsh : i've spent all day yesturday on xorg.conf... and the outcome always was either only one screen working, or nothing working at all.
<dns53> Aruzsi so create a partition with the same partition layout, copy the partitions with dd, run the resize command ie run resize2fs, reinstall grub, change /etc/fstab
<Aruzsi> dns53: but it will be a new task after the system was booted succesfully
<dj__> nastas even i have the same problem
<totesmuhgoats> Naemdar: what DarwinSurvivor said, sometimes setting the timeout can also relieve the burden, but there are <100 dollar routers these days that offer a lot of headroom there, might just wanna consider an upgrade
<thoong> does the livecd supports lvm?  is cleaner with one partition, esp. limited if you re on mbr.
<Aruzsi> dns53: grub: using UUID
<add1ctus> foolsh : i'll try to make xinerama work again, if i run into some problems i'll be here
<nastas> dj__:  any progress so far?
<Aruzsi> dns53: fstab is almost empty (except /proc)
<samba35> what ubuntu server irc  #ubuntu_server or ?
<totesmuhgoats> i have an asus rt-n16, 400 mhz, 128 mb ram, under $60 last i checked
<dj__> nope i tried to upgrade but no progress
<totesmuhgoats> samba35: /msg alis help
<tBag> What is freqency AMD Barthon 2500+
<foolsh> add1ctus: Paste bin your xorg.conf let me peek at it
<dns53> Aruzsi so what is the problem? grub thinks the root partition is wrong?
<Aruzsi> dns53: Yes!
<samba35> LIST
<add1ctus> foolsh : http://paste.ubuntu.com/966641/
<totesmuhgoats> tBag: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athlon#Barton_and_Thorton
<thoong> lvm on livecd?
<totesmuhgoats> looks like 1833 mhz
<Aruzsi> dns53: Grub2 started and I can choose from te menu and after it I got error messages because of the mismatching UUID
<Naemdar> Looks like I am going shopping for a new gig e cable this weekend.  I appreciate your patience.
<yabanize> foolish: i try to use sudo grub-install /dev/sda or /sda6 but it says cannot find deivce for /boot/grub
<Rothron> Hey guys. The ubuntu installer picks a video sync that my monitor can't display, so I can't even install the thing. (12.04)
<add1ctus> foolsh: it might be messed up since i tried lots of stuff yesturday, and i was trying to force a different resolution on my working screen also (i'm pretty new to linux)
<tBag> totesmuhgoats, thx
<Aruzsi> dns53: of course I can retype UUID for only one boot
<DarwinSurvivor> I hope Naemdar realizes that both his router AND computer need to support 1Gb before the link will go above 100Mb and that it still won't make his torrents any faster
<dns53> Aruzsi you need to rebuild the init file system and re-run grub, or you could change the uuild of the root file system to match
<Aruzsi> dns53: If I typed correctly that 100 numbers the system starts complain about wrong FS or fstab.
<foolsh> add1ctus: ok here's mine I use Xinerama with no problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/966642/   might want to ajust those monitor timings and you could use mine
<Aruzsi> dns53: Where I can edit MANUALLY UUID for grub? I don't have Ubuntu install CD/DVD
<dj__> i am not able to upgrade my ubuntu can anyone help me?
<add1ctus> foolsh : thanks, i'll see what can i do and i'll let you know
<Aruzsi> dns53: I've got systemrescuecd
<Aruzsi> dns53: I'm a little bit fed up with totally automatic setup.
<dj__>  i am not able to upgrade my ubuntu can anyone help me?
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: grub doesn't use the UUID's, it uses the (hdX,X) format, the UUID's are mostly used in /etc/fstab so the kernel knows where to mount stuff AFTER grub has passed control over to it
<dns53> Aruzsi i don't believe you need to enter the uuid of the root partition, instead you can use the path, my command line was BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg0-root ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: There is UUID in my Grub2 menu which was genereated automatically.
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: really? weird...
<dns53> Aruzsi but you don't need to use it, specify root=/path
<Rothron> I have my installer as an usb key. Is there a way to specify a resolution my monitor can display?
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: LCD or CRT?
<add1ctus> foolsh: I noticed you're using twinview and not xinerama? I tried doing that through nvidia-settings and I get the following error message : http://paste.ubuntu.com/966651/
<dns53> Rothron i believe you can, when the boot menu comes up there are options
<Aruzsi> dns53: If I specify by /dev/sdaX grub complains
<dns53> Rothron press f2 i believe and it will tell you what you can do
<Aruzsi> dns53: the search command
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: LCD
<dns53> Aruzsi so partitions and not lvm or dmcrpt or anything strange?
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: is ubuntu not using the native resolution of the LCD?
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: Yes, weird! Absolutelly
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: 12.04 Server
<Rothron> I didn't see any boot menu. I got a short view of a little keyboard icon = a little man icon and then it lost sync
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: nope
<JonathanEllis> I am having problems with Chromium-browser and google-chrome both crashing on Ubuntu 12.04. Error messages from the terminal are here http://pastebin.com/kmNwGLzj      I googled this problem and found these bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/949439     and     http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=101160         I now don't know if this is a problem with chromium, google-chrome, ubuntu.
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: is it possible for you to pastebin the exist menu.lst. We may be able to write the new one for you instead of trying to walk you through i
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949439 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser crashes on some urls" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: is it possible for you to pastebin the exist menu.lst. We may be able to write the new one for you instead of trying to walk you through it
<Aruzsi> dns53: I've got 2 partitions: sda1 -> swap; sda2 -> root
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: no menu.lst
<ciphergoth> Have upgraded to 12.04 and suffering from a weird problem: when I start our in-house time tracker application - written in Java with Swing - it appears in the list of icons but the window doesn't seem to be on the desktop.  Is there anything I can do?
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: it is Grub2!!!!!
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: ah
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: :(
<JonathanEllis> I am running chromium-browser version 18.0.1025.151 (Developer Build 130497 Linux) Ubuntu 12.04
<pvh_sa> hey there, is there any way to get that 'default applications' launcher that was standard on 11.10 on 12.04? the one which said 'listen to music' etc
<Aruzsi> DarwinSurvivor: I know simple Grub and I hate Grub2!
<foolsh> add1ctus: You're right I keep calling that a hold out from my slackware days. try commenting out 'Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024 +1280+0"'
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: if you open the "Displays" dialog inside configuration settings, what resolutions are you allowed to pick from?
<dns53> Aruzsi root(hd1,1) i think
<Aruzsi> dns53: hd0,1
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: generally, an "undecided, incomplete' bug report is not a good source to go on
<Sliss> On ubuntu apache with php> I query shotwell db to get an image location for display. I always get a read error in the apache error log. Can I somehow add the www-data user to a group so it does have read permissions to a home dir? It only works if www-data is the owner of all my photo's and this is not desirable. I also tried linking the photo dir to a dir inside the www but this didn't work either. What is the best approach to this?
<DarwinSurvivor> Aruzsi: oh yeah, I forgot all about that :(
<thoong> would ubuntu be coexist with different linux like fedora without mucking grub?
<dr_willis> pvh_sa:  try using hud to search fir it.. hit alt  then enter  default
<Aruzsi> dns53: Grub2 not accept hd0 for search command!
<thoong> i have tbyte, want more os on it toi play
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: you also need to update your Chromium
<DarwinSurvivor> Sliss: do you understand *nix permissions (rwx, etc)?
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: mine is 18.0.1025.168
<dr_willis> thoong:  ubuntus grub2  can see other oss and set them in the menu. or add your own entrues
<terminalclient> hey all, just started using a VPN on my laptop but I can't SSH in with the VPN on from my android phone, can anyone help with this?
<pvh_sa> dr_willis, thanks. it doesn't seem to do anything... do you know if there is a way to 'tag' applications? so if i type 'listen', it will find my music player?
<Sliss> yes i do DarwinSurvivor. But I have the feeling apache behaviour is in the way
<Aruzsi> dns53: So using UUID wasn't my choise.
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: you need to make sure which device you actually want to boot from. fdisk -l I believe will show you a list of available drives
<thoong> thanks.. i have huge tb. wanna filled them up with os.
<dr_willis> pvh_sa:  nope. ive just been experimenting wuth hud.
<DarwinSurvivor> Sliss: apache does not need read permissions on your home folder, only execute permissions. the read permissions are only required on the folders that actually contain photos
<pvh_sa> dr_willis, it is rather cool, isn't it?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I-ve got only one SSD
<realopty> mm yes what is the latest version that excludes unity??
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: but you need to know what grub thinks it's called
<DarwinSurvivor> Sliss: execute allows apache to ENTER the folder, read allows it to see what files are in it
<Sliss> DarwinSurvivor: I have to use shotwell as a normal user over the same images I want to display via apache
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: and it is booting into grub2 menu
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I'm running TwinView. My Monitor shows up as Unknown and the resolution is 3200x1200, the only one. I suspect i need to run non-nvidia drivers to find the information.
<pvh_sa> dr_willis, if i find time though i want to put some effort into app integration - so i can connect my synapse with gnote, etc
<realopty> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<realopty> !versions
<Sliss> I will double check all settings
<JonathanEllis> gaelfx: Where did you get your updated chromium? I have installed all the updates from the ubuntu repo. Is there another repo I should add or did you build it from source?
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: and what shows up on the grub menu?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I've got many menu items
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: please list what video card you have, what the native resolution of your monitor is and what driver(s) you are using
<realopty> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: when I installed chromium, it added the google repo, so it updates straight from google. how did you install your chromium?
<realopty> !clasic
<JonathanEllis> gaelfx: From the ubuntu software centre. How did you install yours?
<realopty> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: I installed mine from Software Center
<skulltip> what is the install ubuntu 12.04 username and password? I managed to log out and switch to ubuntu 2d on the install CD.. it's asking for a username and pw
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: hang on a sec
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: If I choose the default I got a new submenu with the possibility of some old kernels
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: did you try sudo apt-get update?
<DarwinSurvivor> Sliss: what permissions is shotwell giving the folders and photos by default? (ex: rw-rw-r--)
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: error: no such device: <uuid>
<thoong> like unity too, but i hope ubuntu wouldnt ditched it future, much like fedora with bluecurve... when they graft addons to gnome, they will have to perpectually support  it when gnome undergoes changes.
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: did you reinstall grub using livecd/usb?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: of course I can change it but not permanently
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I did it
<skulltip> maybe root and root?
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT520 [GeForce GT520] (rev a1)    native resolution is 1600x1200.  Driver is nvidia version 280.13
<DarwinSurvivor> Sliss: if you *think* you have the permissions set up right and it still isn't working, please pastebin /var/log/apache/error.log (I *think* that's the right path)
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: because of wrong UUID the grub will be wrong
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: sorry, I was wrong, I forgot that I went to chrome.google.com
<foolsh> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: try that, it should offer to add itself to the repos
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: after you choose the correct settings or w/e it should open up software center for you
<add1ctus> foolsh : Finally both of my screens work, but now I get an error message when I log in, and also Ubuntu asking me if I want to send error report. error message and xconf.org pasted on http://paste.ubuntu.com/966666/
<terminalclient> anyone know how to SSH into a box behind a VPN?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I don't have Ubuntu install except the iso on an external USB HDD
<Ztane> is there any known bugs why touchpad should stop working now in unity; I have now encountered twice with precise that screen lock & release, the touchpad does not move mouse cursor, though scrolling works...
<add1ctus> foolsh: and if you could also explain me how to force both screens on 1280x1024 resolution.. nvidia-settings doesn't allow me to put 1280x1024 on one of the monitor, while it worked perfectly on windows
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: if Ubuntu is not installed, why are you getting a grub prompt?
<Ztane> before that, I had it working for over a year without any such problems
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: but I can mount the Ubuntu's FS
<foolsh> add1ctus: Hang on a minute
<add1ctus> foolsh : will do
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Ubuntu was installed
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: on a different machine
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: where was ubuntu installed?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I rsynced it
<Ztane> also, touchpad is disabled when typing has been turned OFF bc it was buggy on my machine.
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I changed the drive
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: fdisked it
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: mkswap+mkfs.ext4
<Ztane> very annoying to have to hit control-alt-bs every second day...
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: re-synced the FS
<gaelfx> !enter > Aruzsi
<ubottu> Aruzsi, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: hmm, that video card should work by default (I have a GT430 which was one of its predecessors)
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: can you post a screenshot of your issue?
<JonathanEllis> gaelfx: I have the google repo from when I installed google chrome. I will check which version of google-chrome I have
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: on what drive is ubuntu actually installed? or are you just using a liveusb?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: sda
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: I mean the physical drive
<Akusari> Hello People!
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: sda is a 32GB SSD
<Rothron> DrawinSurvivor: I can take a photograph of the screen, but I don't see how that will be helpful?
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: ok, and this SSD is in the computer you're using now, right?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: the full FS is on my external USB drive
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Yes
<JonathanEllis> gaelfx: I have google-chrome 18.0.1025.168 and I was already having this problem. I have added some more update settings to my software sources. I will check for more updates and see if anything offers to update.
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: what full FS?
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I thought since I have the installer on an usb key, I could change it to somehow pick a different resolution & refresh. Something that my screen can sync to.
<Akusari> I've created a bugreport today: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/994414 If somebody could set importance to low it would be pleased :-)
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: full FS: It was rsynced the original (16GB) SSD
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: I'm just having a hard time picturing what you are experiencing. Maybe you could describe it once again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994414 in linux (Ubuntu) "SD-Card slot empty but Kernel think it's attached" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis:  I had a similar problem a couple days ago, but the most recent update seems to have fixed it. Could you give me a url that crashes so I can test it?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: rsynced from the original ...
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: ubuntu should be auto-detecting your screen when lightdm loads (and again at login time actually). There shouldn't be any need to manually set it at all
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: ok, but you realize that rsyncing doesn't copy bit-by-bit, right? and thus that any booting information might be put in the wrong place?
<foolsh> add1ctus: try using this one, the "trick" is to make X think it has two identical monitors. At least that's what I have to do for my setup.
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: why not just do a fresh install on the new SSD?
<JonathanEllis> gaelfx: Its no particular url that crashes it. Sometimes it happens randomly. Usually its when I try to login to google services with multiple sign on.
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I knew it won't boot in the very first time because no boot record on the new SSD so I "re"installed grub2
<foolsh> add1ctus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966671/
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: ah, that is a scenario I can't test. The GFW generally makes things like that impossible
<foolsh> add1ctus: sorry left out the url
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: did you mention something about Twinview before? If you only have 1 monitory, why are you using TwinView?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Because I need that machine and I don't want to reinvent the wheel from the scratch
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: and I want in a sort time more 30 machines
<Rothron> DrawinSurvivor: From the 64-bit installer iso, I created a bootable usb-key. When I stick it in and boot from it, I first see a low-resolution image of something that looks like a keyboard an equals-sign and circle with a person inside. That lasts for about a second, and then both my monitors report that the signal is out of range.
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: do you understand my base task,
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: well, clearly rsync isn't going to make this any faster if you can't get it to work on one machine
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Why?
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: you are trying to make the install process faster by duplicating the install from one machine to 30 others, right?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: My problem is: UUID now
<Dr_willis> you can set the uuid of a FS via the tune2fs command, or edit the fstab so it matches.
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: maybe will be more like NIC MAC or NIC identify
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: you put the iso onto the usb key (using unetbootin or similar), or *installed* ubuntu to the usb key?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Yes
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I have two monitors. I'm currently running 11.10 but since I've done major upgrade so many times, I wanted to do a clean install.
<dns53> Aruzsi tune2fs /dev/hdb1 -U `uuid`
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: did you see what Dr_willis said?
<foolsh> add1ctus: Well?
<Dr_willis> i dont recall the uuid being an issue when i cloned my installs. but i was going from a 8gb usb to a larger usb for the most part
<add1ctus> foolsh: replaced the config with the one you gave me, restarted lightdm, still same.
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I used usb-creator-gtk
<Aruzsi> dns53: the new UUID is not the problem. The problem is: how can I tell that to GRUB?
<JonathanEllis> gaelfx: Update manager is now installing chromium 18.0.1025.168 so hopefully that might fix it
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: about what?
<gaelfx> JonathanEllis: probably the same update I put on a couple days ago, let me know if it works
<_dev0_> Hi all, How can I make the screen brighter? I have a notebook lgp430 and FN Keys Of Laptop Brightness Does Not Work, any idea? I already tried this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor splash"
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: tune2fs
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: does it work correctly if you only connect 1 monitor?
<dns53> Aruzsi chroot to the partition and run update-grub and get ubuntu to update the grub config?
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I'll check it out.
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: also, have you verified the integrity of the usb install image?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: what can I do with tune2fs?
<DarwinSurvivor> !md5 | Rothron
<ubottu> Rothron: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<inashdeen> hi there, how do i convert an AVI format video to AMV video on ubuntu 12.04. thanks
<Aruzsi> dns53: I tiried it.
<dns53> Aruzsi change the uuid to the old uuid?
<Dr_willis> whats an 'amv' video?
<Aruzsi> dns53: I tried
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: match the UUID to what grub wants
<Dr_willis> set the UUID to 000-000-000-000 for everything. ;)
<gaelfx> or that :P
<foolsh> add1ctus: look at your xorg.conf again and see if it add a second monitor section after a restart
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: OK. In which config file???
<foolsh> add1ctus: if you notice mine only has the one monitor section
<Aruzsi> dns53: UUID is now the old one.
<inashdeen> Dr_willis : it is a video format
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: I think it's in /etc/default/grub, but I'm not sure
<Naemdar> I feel totally stupid now.  The port was negotiating to 1000 half, that was screwing up the performance.  I installed the pci nic and the problem is gone.
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: I'm absolutelly sure it isn't there.
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,  so i gathered.. but where did it come from?  cant say ive heard of AMV except for 'anime music video'
<add1ctus> foolsh : yep, only one monitor, display and screen section
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: maybe /etc/grub.d/grub.cfg ?
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,  normally one uses ffmpeg, or mencoder. but  the details of what codec and otehr settngs to use is the imporntant part
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: but I check again ... I have to boot into systemrescuecd ...
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  i thought update-grub rescanned the uuids and set them up
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: It matches ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso in http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: totally possible, but it seems he's tried that and it's still not working
<inashdeen> Dr_wilis: it is not as popular as AVI or mp4. but here is an example http://soft29.com/amv_converter.html
<gaelfx> inashdeen: mkv ftw!
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,  when in doubt check the ffmpeg/mencoder faqs and look for presets for winff, and avidemux, and arista
<foolsh> add1ctus: could try setting the monitor HorizSync 31.0 - 83.0 and VertRefresh 56.0 - 76.0 to the benq values and rm ./.nvidia-settings-rc
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: sorry, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: ok, can you reboot with the USB and use the built-in checksum checker to make sure the installer didn't get corrupted while being copied to the USB drive?
<inashdeen> Dr_willis : was looking in ffmoeg. apparently ffmpeg doesnt support it
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: it is a generated file ...
<add1ctus> foolsh : i did set horizsync and vertrefresh, but i get "cannot remove './.nvidia-settings-rc': No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,  im suprised anything supports it.. its a closed codec. but  theres some info at --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMV_video_format
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: so it will be right for just a test
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I could probably, if the menu wasn't out of sync. But I'll try with a single monitor when I'm able.
<foolsh> add1ctus: thats ok restart X
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,  and its possible that theres some extra ffmpeg options not in the default ffmpeg that would support it.
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,   The AMV code has been sent upstream to the main FFmpeg project[5] and the mainline version of FFmpeg now decodes and encodes AMV.
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: Thank you for your help.
<add1ctus> foolsh : changed, still same.
<inashdeen> Dr_willis : still new in ubuntu and not really happy with im seeing. :( btw, thank you
<Dr_willis> i used the wikipedia search lense ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: no problem. let us know how the reboot goes!
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,  demand a refund?
<gaelfx> sorry, my battery died
<inashdeen> Dr_willis: what does that mean?
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: did you find it?
<Dr_willis> inashdeen,   i just used a  unity 'lens' to search wikipedia and find the info without ever leaveing unity. ;) nifty feature those lens
<foolsh> add1ctus: The thing is, that if use mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/966642/  it should give you what I use which works great
<add1ctus> foolsh : so, should i put that one and restart?
<foolsh> add1ctus: worth a shot
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: in/etc/defaul/grub not consosts of any UUID
<add1ctus> foolsh : used the monitor/screen/device sections from there, will restart now
<foolsh> add1ctus: I would just dump the whole thing in there a try it verbatuim
<Dr_willis> # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
<terminalclient> anyone know how I can SSH into my laptop when it's behind an OpenVPN?
<Dr_willis> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<Dr_willis> makes me wonder how grub sets the root if its not using UUID then,
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: did you check /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Dr_willis> wouldent the VPN then need to have some sort of port forwarding enabled same as if the laptop was on a 'real' network?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Yes!
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: there is the wrong UUID
<foolsh> add1ctus: Well?
<add1ctus> foolsh: one of my monitors now shows "mode not supported"..
<terminalclient> Dr_willis all port forwarding has been done, but still can't SSH in
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: ok, so change the UUID to the one you see there
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: for a test?
<foolsh> add1ctus: ok change VertRefresh to 60 - 75.0 instead of 60.0 - 85.0
<add1ctus> foolsh : i think that they're both around 59 - 75 hz(not 100% sure on which one is 75hz though), and they both support 1280x1024 (at least did in windows)... is it set to those amounts in the config? (not sure if vertrefresh is the refresh rate)
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: because any kernel update will rewrite it.
<navajo> anyone using openbox?
<add1ctus> foolsh : restarting now again
<foolsh> add1ctus: you read my mind
<navajo> h
<foolsh> add1ctus: now?
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: check what Dr_willis suggested, uncomment #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true in /etc/default/grub
<navajo> exit
<jarco> are there standard some lenses on ubuntu?
<add1ctus> foolsh : still the same... one on 1280x1024 and one on 1024x768, and i still get the error message
<foolsh> add1ctus: dang it
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: also I was saying before you should use tune2fs to change the uuid of the drive to match the one you found in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: but no need to do both, I'd try Dr_willis suggestion
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: OK
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: And I have to reinstall GRUB?
<foolsh> add1ctus: I told you, you were way out in the deep water lol
<Dr_willis> anytime you change the grub confgs you rereun update-grub and it remakes the grub boot files
<add1ctus> foolsh : i know, that's why i came here.. the shallow ones get googled :D
<add1ctus> foolsh : wow... i think i have it sorted out, brb for a restart
<gauravgrt1> hey how to install latest nvidia drivers for my ubuntu 12.04...how do i find out information abt my hardware so that i can install the proper  drivers...
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  that option seem to just change to the   root=/dev/sdb2  syntax:wq
<Dr_willis> oops
<add1ctus> foolsh : just checked nvidia-settings and the 1280x1024 resolution was available for the both monitors.. i changed it, worked.. i saved the settings to xorg.conf, restarted and it works now flawlessly, but the error message is still here
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: I would check if it works without reinstalling first
<foolsh> add1ctus: give me link to the error message again
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: hmmmm...
<add1ctus> foolsh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966666/ the error message is there (but the xorg.conf is different now)
<Isumi> hello. why does bugzilla depends on x11-common etc? I thought it was a web-based application
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: does it remake /etc/default/grub as well? I thought only /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<foolsh> add1ctus: k
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: let me see ...
<add1ctus> foolsh : or actually , it's a bit different error message this time.. let me restart and pastebin it again
<foolsh> add1ctus: al right
<Pitel> Can I somehow set Nautilus to show items in more compact view? I want large icon, but I don;t want them to be in grid with large unused space between them.
<william_> hello from seoul, s. korea. cinnamon loads but i get these weird errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966729/
<gaelfx> Pitel: you might be able to find somet kind of setting in gconf-editor related to that, but I highly doubt it
<Pitel> gaelfx: I know it was possible in older version.
<gaelfx> Pitel: how did you do it in the older version?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: what is the right command reinstalling grub2? I don't want to use my theory.
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gauravgrt1> hey how to install latest nvidia drivers for my ubuntu 12.04...how do i find out information abt my hardware so that i can install the proper  drivers...
<Pitel> gaelfx: it was just called "compact view" but it worked different then what it does now.
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: sorry, can't remember it off the top of my head, and it takes more than one command to do it I know
<add1ctus> foolsh : http://paste.ubuntu.com/966732/
<gaelfx> Pitel: different how? to me, it looks like icons in a tight list
<foolsh> add1ctus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1563603   says 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' then 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and close nvidia-setting then restart
<Pitel> gaelfx: it was like large icon view, but not in the grid, the items was just more "stuffed".
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  you edit /etc/default/grub :) so thats where you put the changes it then applies to the grub.cfg
<gaelfx> gauravgrt1: install the post-release updates version of the driver found in SystemSettings->Hardware drivers
<Slartibart> Is it somehow possible to enable mount for users without sudo, so that they can mount - some - devices? Is pmount the closest?
<Rothron> darwinsurvivor: Same thing happened I'm afraid. Just getting som sort of pre-splash screen and then it drops out of sync.
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: yeah, but do kernel updates actually re-write the /etc/default/grub settings?
<jpds> gaelfx: No.
<skulltip> got 3/4 way thru the 12.04 install (unity 2d), and now the system seems frozen with raster across the screen
<gaelfx> jpds: thanks
<add1ctus> foolsh : tried it, still the same error message
<gaelfx> Pitel: sorry, I don't really understand. You wouldn't happen to have a screenshot, would you?
<william_> crap, brb, going to buy cereal. still having a cinnamon prob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966729/
<foolsh> add1ctus: ok also it says in your homedir look for the .config dir rename the file called monitors.xml. Logout, login
<Pitel> gaelfx: looking for it...
<virpara> hello
<virpara> i got an error
<virpara> http://pastebin.com/9mBVTRwm
<virpara> how to get rid of that
<KM0201> virpara: what were you installing, and how were you installing it?
<Pitel> gaelfx: http://martin.ankerl.com/files/compact8.10.gif this
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  it shouldent. without asking at least.. now a grub2 update could ask to change the file and revert to package mainteners default and so forth
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: after chroot the grub-install /dev/sda doesn't do anything
<foolsh> add1ctus: did you get my last message?
<virpara> i am compiling osd lyrics 0.4.2
<add1ctus> foolsh : yes, i did.. trying to figure out how to rename files through terminal though :D
<KM0201> Pitel: why does that GIF keep jumping like that?
<foolsh> add1ctus: mv ./oldfile ./newfile
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi,  if you do it right - you dont need to chroot. grub-install has options where chrooting is not needed
<Pitel> KM0201: dunno, but both frames have the layout I want
<add1ctus> foolsh : done.. should i do the nvidia steps again?
<add1ctus> foolsh : or just restart?
<skulltip> maybe i should try the alt installer, is that text based?
<Pitel> KM0201: i couldn't find any bether screenshot. all have the grid layout I don;t want :)
<tim__b> hi, i'm having trouble installing wine on ubuntu 12.04 64bit using the repo (official and ppa), there's trouble
<foolsh> add1ctus: just restart I hope
<tim__b> with the gettext packages
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: did you try changing the SSD's UUID with tune2fs? or uncommenting the line in /etc/default/grub?
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: I'm absolutelly not sure I did right.
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: grub.cfg wasn't changed ...
<gaelfx> !problem | tim__b
<ubottu> tim__b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gaelfx> er.. oops
<gaelfx> !details | tim__b
<ubottu> tim__b: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<add1ctus> foolsh : i love you sir. everything is as it should be finally
<foolsh> add1ctus: awesome now I'm out
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi,  if your system to fix is mounted at '/media/fixme'  then a command similer to --> sudo  grub-install --boot-directory=/media/fixme' i THINK will reinstall grub to that hd.
<Dr_willis> actually it may be --boot-directory=/media/fixme/boot  (im not sure) rereading the docs
<heikoheikoheiko> I want to list all files in the current directory and all subdirs recursively and sort them by size. can ls do that? the manpage mentions -R --recursive, but doesn't go into detail. it tried ls -RlhS, but that sorts for each dir individually.
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi,  theres also a gui boot-repair utility
<tim__b> so again: i'm having package conflicts trying to install wine (tried ppa and offical repo) using aptitude on an ubuntu 12.04 64bit installation, here's a pastbin with the aptitude output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966752/
<dwq> Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64 with Unity. I locked the screen, and now when I got back I see the mouse but everything else is black. I wrote my password and the mouse shows that there's text underneath so I guess it got unlocked, but still , everything except for the mouse is black.
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: I think it is not enough
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dwq> Is there any process I should kill so it restarts and maybe I'll be able to see something?
<jrib> tim__b: read the release notes about aptitude and multi-arch
<jrib> !notes | tim__b
<ubottu> tim__b: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<Slartibart> 'which mount' says '/bin/mount'. So why do I get 'mount: only root can do that' even after adding '%admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/bin/mount' to /etc/sudoers?The user is an admin group member.
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi --> sudo  grub-install --boot-directory=/media/fixme/boot has worked for me in the past.   no need to chroot
<Guest19922> I just downloaded and installed ubuntu studio 11.x (latest) and then upgraded to 12.04 when it was released.  Now it takes xfce like 20 seconds to load past the login window's background screen and actually start the desktop environment.  It was almost instant with the last version.  What's up with that?
<Guest19922> and it takes forever to log out, too.
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: It is grub2!
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi, grub-install is for grub2
<Guest19922> I'm talking 25-30 sec.  I'm running 6 gigs ram.. there's no excuse for this.
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: I think I confused the system. There are grub and grub2 dir!!!!
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi,  you some how installed grub1? :) not sure about that.
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: sorry missed you comment up there.
<Dr_willis> but when you have grub2 the commands basically setup aliass from the old grub1 commands to the newer grub2 commands
<tim__b> thanks, jrib, should fix my problems :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: so it's not even working with just 1 monitor attached?
<Rothron> It behaves exactly the same as when I had two monitors connected.
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: you said before that you had no troubles with cloning systems, how did you clone them?
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: the two dirs are absolutelly different!
<craigbass1976> Did something cups-ish change in 12.04?  localhost:631 doesn't bring me anywhere, and I expected the cups config
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  i just dd'd the flash drive to a bigger flash and  booted it. and reran gparted to resize the existing pariton i belive.
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: I mean, did you use rsync or what?
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: is it usable enough to run tests on or is the display completely useless?
<jrib> craigbass1976: upgrade or fresh install?  Works for me but I did an upgrade
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  just used dd and gparted i recall.. been a while.
<craigbass1976> jrib, fresh
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: thanks, I'm an idiot and never would have realized that that's the way to do it
<jrib> craigbass1976: I can't comment then :)
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: would cat work as well?
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: It's an LCD so unless it gets something it can sync to it shows nothing. Just the message box.
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: I'm very creative but now I'm confused at all. Which command, which cfg, which generates which one, etc.
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: If I had a CRT I could probably get something, but those are hard to come by these days.
<craigbass1976> jrib, oh, come on.  You can comment.  Come up with a good one.  I'll take funny over correct most days.  :)
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: darn, sometime's they'll kind of "pan" around :(
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: would you be opposed to trying to clone the other drive again?
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  one neat trick was if i moved the new copy pendrive to a 2nd pc.. (so one pc didenthave 2 pen drives with the same uuids) i could boot that pc. run update-grub and it would see the pendriveinstall. so IF i had any issues i could use that pc to boot the pendrive and try to fix things.
<Rothron> DarwinSurvivor: Maybe if I try VGA instead of DVI.
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: worth a shot
<Dr_willis> Aruzsi,  you could be testing this out in virtualbox. :) save some time.
<Dr_willis> brb
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: Does it mean go back totally?
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: I'd also try completely formatting the USB drive and recreating it to make sure it's not corrupted.
<JasseT> hello folks, is anyone else here having issues with IM's, both empathy and pidgin, that they keep disconnecting from gtalk and fb chat?
<jrib> craigbass1976: something cats in hats something something?  heh, check that you have "Listen localhost:631" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<Aruzsi> Dr_willis: Yes, you're right but I thought it would be shorter.
<heikoheikoheiko> Is there any system about what is put in "Accessories" and what in "System"? why is firelight in Acessories and baobab in System? both do the same.
<blurp> I've been waiting for over two minutes for gnome to load on this box... what's wrong?  It's been like this ever since the update to 12.04.
<yeats> JasseT: I am not having that problem if it helps you troubleshoot (with pidgin on multiple installations of 12.04)
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2724/best-way-to-clone-an-installation-copying-to-identical-hardware
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: I think you should either use clonezilla or, more simply, use dd to copy the first install to the second hard drive
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: but I will tell you that I think rsync is not really meant to do what you're using it to do
<JasseT> yeats: just figured I'd ask around a bit before looking in to it
<JasseT> to see how common of an issue it is
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: what is the problem with rsync?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: except booting?
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: rsync is just for creating copies of files in different locations, not so much for cloning drives
<inashdeen> Dr_willis: apparently found a quick fix here. http://bytessence.com/bmpxc.html. the linux version produce ffmpeg error. but the windows version works on wine
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: sorry, but unfortunately I have to go now
<craigbass1976> jrib, are there any new security measures in 12.04 that might be getting in my way?  I believe I saw selinux somewhere, and I remember how fun that used to be back on Fedora 3 or 4
<isnnnn> what is the best way to make a disk image before upgrading to 12.04?
<Aruzsi> gaelfx: cloning is my problem. old UUID != new one.
<isnnnn> dd or is there a faster way?
<william_> I'm having a problem with Cinnamon on Ubuntu 12.04. Cinnamon loads but I get these errors in Terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/966729/
<jrib> craigbass1976: don't know.  Have you checked if cupsd is actually running? (ps -ef | grep cupsd)
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: If VGA doesn't work, all I can think of is trying an onboard output (if your motherboard has any) or maybe usind a cd instead of a usb (but that's a long shot)
<craigbass1976> jrib, says it is
<iceroot> Aruzsi: then change to the new uuid
<DarwinSurvivor> Rothron: so long
<gaelfx> Aruzsi: is there any reason you can't give dd a try? Because currently, we've gotten nowhere and taken a long time getting there
<iceroot> Aruzsi: blkid will show you the new uuid
<jrib> craigbass1976: netstat -lnp | grep 631   shows it listening on the right port?
<craigbass1976> jrib, nothing... hrmmm
<gaelfx> iceroot: he's trying to clone an install using rsync
<craigbass1976> jrib, unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     19842    816/cupsd           /var/run/cups/cups.sock is without the grepping
<gaelfx> iceroot: and he wants to do this 30 or so more times after this
<iceroot> gaelfx: if i am correct his issue is "after cloning the uuid is not the same to the system will not start"
<Aruzsi> iceroot: Yes
<iceroot> gaelfx: fix = blkid and edit /etc/fstab
<Aruzsi> iceroot: fstab is empty and system complaining
<iceroot> Aruzsi: then create one
<gaelfx> iceroot: fair enough
<iceroot> !fstab | Aruzsi
<ubottu> Aruzsi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Aruzsi> iceroot: why? Empty not missing!
<qwd> I manually edited crypttab, fstab and maybe something else to ass a second harddrive. Now when rebooting I get Busybox shell after decrypting the main harddrive. Can someone help me out here? Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64.
<iceroot> Aruzsi: then file one
<gauravgrt1> i have installed when i see the 'additional drivers' it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"...can anyone tell me why is that
<Aruzsi> iceroot: and don't forget: it is working on the original machine!
<iceroot> Aruzsi: i am not sure if grub is storing the uuid to in some configs
<gauravgrt1> i have installed ubuntu 12.04  on my laptop when i see the 'additional drivers' it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"...can anyone tell me why is that
<jrib> craigbass1976: and you said you had "Listen 631" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf?  Have you tried restarting the cups service and looking for interesting output?  Looks like cups logs to /var/log/cups/, check that out too
<iceroot> Aruzsi: if that is the case, change to the new uuid there
<Aruzsi> iceroot: then how can I cahnge it????
<iceroot> Aruzsi: editor like gedit or vi
<iceroot> Aruzsi: and the new value is shown by "blkid"
<olbaidiablo> Anybody running 12.04 on a netbook?
<Aruzsi> iceroot: not how. where? permanently. Somehow Ubuntu found it in install time.
<gaelfx> olbaidiablo: yes, what's your question?
<iceroot> Aruzsi: or just run "sudo update-grub2" imo its reading the new uuid also
<olbaidiablo> Just finding it kinda slow
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi, i would like to change the language in lightdm, isn't there the possibility?
<gaelfx> olbaidiablo: what netbook are you using?
<Aruzsi> iceroot: update-grub2 in the chrooted env?
<gaelfx> olbaidiablo: also, you do know that netbooks are generally slower
<Aruzsi> iceroot: it sounds well
<olbaidiablo> Acer aspire one zsu 150
<iceroot> Aruzsi: if /boot is mounted there you can of course run the update htere
<qwd> How can I edit fstab and crypttab from Busybox shell?
<gaelfx> qwd: nano?
<olbaidiablo> True... But I had been running easy peasy for a while with no prob
<zig> Anybody know how i can get my ftp user to be able to edit remote files? Say from within an IDE? Im  positive it has to do with user/group perms
<qwd> gaelfx: Busybox doesn
<qwd> t seem to have nano
<gaelfx> qwd: vim?
<Aruzsi> iceroot: ok. Some minutes.
<qwd> gaelfx: no
<gaelfx> qwd: divine will?
<olbaidiablo> I was just wondering if it was unity. Or if I should change to lubuntu
<gaelfx> olbaidiablo: you'll probalby notice lubuntu is a lot snappier, yeah
<olbaidiablo> I'll have to try that... Thanks
<gaelfx> olbaidiablo: it also might take a while to adjust to the gui, but it could be worth it. It does feel like there's a bit more space in lubuntu desktop
<zig> Anybody know how i can configure my user to be able to edit remote files from ftp? Im positive its problems with users/groups permissions.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lightdm doesn't allow you to choose the session language?!?!?
<blurp> is lubuntu just ubuntu with lxde?
<gaelfx> blurp: yes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> blurp yes
<Pici> blurp: yes
<blurp> so..  every time you change desktop environments you're changing distros..  lol
<gaelfx> olbaidiablo: you know you can just install lubuntu-desktop package and select that session from the login, right?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> can anybody answer my question please?
<gaelfx> blurp: lubuntu is still ubuntu, you're just changing DE's
<blurp> gaelfx, I was just getting to that point :)
<craigbass1976> blurp, yes, be careful.  There's xpubuntu that installs windows.  :)
<blurp> haha
<gaelfx> Gosset_Inofensiu: restate the question
<blurp> well, I run ubuntu studioi with xfce.. is that xubuntu studio?
<blurp> lol
<zig> Does anybody have a moment to check into my question before i leave?
<zig> I hate my 9-5
<gaelfx> craigbass1976: I think I had a nightmare like that once. There's actually a Chinese made version of Linux designed to look almost exactly like windows xp, down to the default wallpaper
<gaelfx> it makes me physically ill
<taxman> hehe
<cookiemon5ter> zig, just add yourself to the group and give yourself permissions
<jrib> zig: well, what files?  Can the user edit them if logged in through ssh or locally on the computer?
<blurp> Actually, I have the 'lubuntu' theme and an 'lxde' theme, and the lubuntu theme is basically the same, but seems much cleaner, graphically.  lxde alone seems to have different fonts and such, but seems a little faster than lubuntu.
<zig> Yes if i use vi through ssh
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lightdm doesn't allow you to choose the session language?!?!?
<zig> I need to use Coda on a mac.
<taxman> the font is never an issue for me. i always use my own gold font collections
<gaelfx> blurp: you should try installing openbox. it's wild
<blurp> I'm about to uninstall some session managers, lol. got too many.
<blurp> I have no use for gnome, even with 6 gigs of ram.
<taxman> it's combine all best fonts on mac, linux, bsd and windows
<blurp> I'm using enlightenment on bodhi atm.  It's awesome.  1.6 ghz, 1 gig of ram, and flashy AND snappy all at once.  It's really impressed me.
<blurp> I've been meaning to try openbox.
<taxman> i got kicked on #bodhi
<gaelfx> craigbass1976: http://www.ylmf.org/
<blurp> haha, why?
<taxman> because they are borgs
<qwd> Please take this to offtopic, some of us are here for support,
<taxman> e17 looks like a xxxx on bodhi
<blurp> I've tried like 20 distros on this little lappy in the last 3 weeks, and bodhi is the only one that looks decent, supports my hardware, AND didn't give me hell trying to install it from usb.
<blurp> okay, I'm done.
<qwd> I manually edited crypttab, fstab and maybe something else to add a second harddrive. Now when rebooting I get Busybox shell after decrypting the main harddrive. Can someone help me out here? Perhaps I need to edit fstab and crypttab again but I don't know how to from BusyBox. Ubuntu 12.04 AMD64.
<Aruzsi> iceroot: It seems working!!!! :-D
<Aruzsi> iceroot: System was booted!
<taherAbdo> hi there , i want to burn an OS image on a CD , how?
<blurp> is anyone else having issues with the update to 12.04 making logging in/out take 100x as long?
<gaelfx> !iso | taherAbdo
<ubottu> taherAbdo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Aruzsi> iceroot: and grub.cfg was re-generated for new UUID
<gaelfx> oops, sorry
<gaelfx> !burning | taherAbdo
<ubottu> taherAbdo: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<iceroot> Aruzsi: great
<blurp> or he could be using windows..
<taherAbdo> gaelfx : yes iso
<iceroot> Aruzsi: as you see, for every problem there is a fix :)
<gaelfx> taherAbdo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<blurp> if so, google 'iso burning software free' and download something.  Then use it.
<gaelfx> blurp: that;s what the howto is for, it covers burning in Windows
<shlunk> hi all
<blurp> I'm new here.
<blurp> I just like to encourage googling simple stuff whenever possible :D
<gaelfx> blurp: no worries
<zig> How may I reply to someone on here like you guys do me? So that you see red LOL
<jrib> zig: just write their nick in the front (you can use tab for completion)
<craigbass1976> zig, type their name
<iceroot> zig: just write the nick infront of the text
<iceroot> !tab | zig
<ubottu> zig: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<blurp> it's called a highlight.
<gaelfx> blurp: I personally try to avoid it since those who know how to do it probably already have, and those who don't know how to do it probably won't bother
<craigbass1976> zig must be seeing red about now...
<shlunk> i'm on 10.10, and when i run update-manager, it only gives me the option of upgrading to 11.04
<zig> Agghh hah!
<zig> YES
<shlunk> but that doesn't let me upgrade
<craigbass1976> heh
<gaelfx> !eol | shlunk
<ubottu> shlunk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zig> craigbass1976: yes
<zig> jrib: yes
<zig> iceroot: THanks guys.
<Aruzsi> iceroot: Yes! And thanks for everybody who tried to help me solving this. I'm documenting it step-by-step for the next time.
<gaelfx> shlunk: 10.10 is at it's End of Life, there will be no more updates to it ever again
<shlunk> will it not allow me to upgrade at all??
<shlunk> that's a bit disappointing :(
<jrib> shlunk: upgrade to 11.04
<gaelfx> shlunk: you can upgrade to 11.04, 11.10 or 12.04 at the moment
<shlunk> it won't allow me to do that, to any newer version
<jrib> shlunk: why not?
<gaelfx> shlunk: though most people will tell you it's best to do a fresh install of the newer version
<shlunk> firstly, it only offers 11.04 as an upgrade path
<rothron> DrawinSurvivor: or the autodetection works better.
<shlunk> but when i try that, it fails
<jrib> shlunk: yes, you need to upgrade to 11.04 first
<jrib> shlunk: fails how?
<drvanon> hey guys, i am have installed windows xp on my virual box and everything is working fine but the registration is failing me. I have internet connection but it doesn't detect it, altough i can go to google.com
<shlunk> i'm just trying it so i can paste the error it gives
<gaelfx> drvanon: I think you need #virtualbox. This here is for ubuntu support
<gaelfx> (is that the right room name?)
<drvanon> okay
<shlunk> upgrading to 11.04 seems to crash while "setting new software channels"
<jrib> gaelfx, drvanon: #vbox (not sure if #virtualbox will also get you there)
<gaelfx> jrib: thanks
<jrib> shlunk: what does "seems to crash" mean?
<gaelfx> jrib: it will
<shlunk> jrib: so far it's hanging - in the past, it has crashed
<blurp> as in the same thing xchat does when I try to get a full chan list on this server
<blurp> ...
<shlunk> i don't have a record of the error that appeared
<rothron> DarwinSurvivor: I'm up and running on 12.04 now. Either my monitor is more liberal about what it accepts in the VGA or the autodetection works better.
<ruman> hello every one...
<jrib> shlunk: did you make sure you were up to date on 11.10 first?  Did you follow the directions on the wiki?
<jrib> !upgrade > shlunk
<ubottu> shlunk, please see my private message
<LinuxMonkey> Anyone know of a good streaming server? I got a popcorn hour machine and I need it to be able to access video's on this system
<shlunk> 10.10 is up to date, yes
<jrib> shlunk: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<gaelfx> LinuxMonkey: I'm not sure about streaming, but I'm enjoying NFS as a way of watching movies from one computer on another
<taxman> wait... i think 10.10 is end-of-life at 10/2011
<jrib> taxman: it's eol yes
<gaelfx> taxman: you mean was
<zamba> i have a problem with raid-1 on ubuntu.. after every boot, the raid is degraded and assembled at /dev/md0_0 instead of assembling it at /dev/md0
<shlunk> ok, this is the error i get when upgrading:
<shlunk> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<zamba> how can i permanently fix this?
<shlunk> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<iceroot> taxman: 18 month later
<shlunk> here's my sources.list:
<shlunk> http://pastebin.com/1xw72hfy
<aleksandar> hi all I updated to latest version but printscn aint working now - it just clicks but screenshot application isn't called obviously
<jrib> shlunk: please go read the wiki about upgrading your version
<aleksandar> is there any patch or guid how to fix this ?
<jrib> shlunk: wait -- those are natty repositories but you're on maverick
<craigbass1976> shlunk, yes, read it well.  I'm finishing up a borked lucid to precise at the moment.  It went horribly wrong.  I'm not sure what I missed on the wiki, and don't care at this point, but I wish I'd have been paying closer attention.
<blurp> sounds like somebody herped when they shoulda derped.
<ruman> anyone please ,tell me the name of any Dialer for call center which can work on ISDN
<craigbass1976> ruman, wvdial is the only dialer I've ever played with, but that was on a regular phone line
<shlunk> hmm, ok, my sources.list has just changed  - seems to have maverisk repos now
<gaelfx> I really think fresh installs are the way to go. If you make a separate /home partition and then set up the application backups in Software Center, it should make things incredibly easier, especially when migrating to a new machine
<sabert> is there any irc support in pidgin
<gaelfx> sabert: yes
<sabert> thanks
<fidel_> sabert: #pidgin ?
<gaelfx> sabert: but I prefer irssi
<shlunk> ha
<qwd> Ubuntu 12.04. In busybox after editing crypttab and fstab. Trying to edit fstab and crypttab from busybox, don't know how. Any advice?
<fidel_> misread
<shlunk> the upgrader is changing my sources.list, and then leaving it incorrect when it dies
<shlunk> bloody thing
<taxman> what's gwibber for? anyone knows?
<gaelfx> shlunk: I don't think anything can fix its mistakes after it dies
<gaelfx> !info gwibber | taxman
<ubottu> taxman: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source social networking client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.0-0ubuntu4 (precise), package size 152 kB, installed size 790 kB
<ruman> craigbass1976: means we can not run any dialer server on ubuntu server with PRI(ISDN)
<meraj> hey any body can tell me,how to check internet speed for laptpp through gprs connection?
<jrib> shlunk: did you put the repositories that the wiki tells you to?
<meraj> wawowe_ hw to check internet speed for gprs connection?
<taxman> is gprs still alive?
<meraj> ya.
<taxman> not in here
<taxman> we use 3g/4g nowadays
<aleprovencio> hello guys, I'm trying to use an apple keyboard on linux and would like to know if there is any way i can swap my *right* command and option keys as I do for their left correspondents with "setxkbmap -option altwin:swap_lalt_lwin"
<taxman> wi-max is dead too
<ruman> is any dialer software is available for ubuntu for ISDN line  for call centers (Calling purpose )
<wrinkliez> anyone know why my system monitor stopped showing all processes?  now it only shows, like 2 at a time, and it keeps adding and removing the 2 that i do see
<halidy> hii
<nir> how can i configure sound
<jrib> aleprovencio: have you checked for other options in altwin?
<nir> latency ?
<fidel_> wrinkliez: does top/htop in terminal shows a different list of processes?
<fidel_> they should for sure ;)
<jrib> aleprovencio: you can read /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/altwin and see if any of the other options do what you want (or you can see how the left is swapped and do the same for the right)
<fidel_> wrinkliez: can you reproduce that issue after restarting the system-monitor?
<wrinkliez> fidel_ lemme see.  I haven't used ubuntu in a while, but system-monitor is supposed to show me all applications right?
<add1ctus> Is there a way you can make the Unity video lens to search all Youtube videos, not only shows / education / movies?
<fidel_> wrinkliez: i assume you are talking about: gnome-system-monitor right?
<fidel_> wrinkliez: in case yes - there is a view-sub-menu where you can select some view options
<wrinkliez> fidel_ yes
<fidel_> my random guess: you selected: only active processes
<wrinkliez> fidel_  aaaah therei t is. gotcha
<wrinkliez> exactly.  thanks dood.
<aleprovencio> jrib, yeah already did that and "swap_ralt_rwin" was the natural way of thinking but that does not work
<jrib> aleprovencio: well swap_ralt_rwin isn't in that file.
<aleprovencio> jrib, yeah it's not, but as i can do swap_lalt_lwin i thought it could be that
<jrib> aleprovencio: ok.
<BLZbubba> hello there, i configured twinview in my X config, and now I have two launchers, and the mouse is "sticky" in the middle of the screen.  is there an easy way to get rid of that middle launcher?
<Daghdha> Hi. What decides where a volume is mounted in the Disk Utility. I have a disk and when i use the 'mount volume' button it goes to /media/backup
<jrib> aleprovencio: but you understand you're just calling sections of that file now?
<aleprovencio> jrib, yes
<LinuxMonkey> BLZbubba:  yes there is
<BLZbubba> control panel "display" also won't start, it wants to report something back to the ubuntu devs every time i try to use it
<LinuxMonkey> go to your Display tab, yes i know you will only see 1 monitor, turn off sticky edge and set the launcher placement
<jrib> aleprovencio: well you can continue with that path.  Should be easy to modify the existing function you use now.  Are you sure one of the others there doesn't do what you want?  I end up just using xmodmap to accomplish what you are trying to do (but on my laptop which I do not have access to now)
<pwasek> On ubuntu 12.04 did the change anything with the smbldap-tools i cannot find certains in the folder after i install the package
<pwasek> ?
<LinuxMonkey> BLZbubba:  then you will have to fix that as its the only way i know how to unset those
<reonfus> Hi, I'm NEWBIE with linux (included Ubuntu). I tried to update 11.10 to 12.04 but I couldn't. It was corrupted (I used Update Manager) with information:
<reonfus> "W:Nie udało się pobrać gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/pl.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translation-en  Encountered a section with no Package: header ,
<reonfus>  E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<reonfus> I used this indtruction too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946302&highlight=MergeList but it caused the same problem.
<reonfus> Any advise??
<LinuxMonkey> !enter | reonfus
<ubottu> reonfus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johan`> Soo, seems like something's happened to Xorg. It gives me a crash dump but when I do "sudo startx > crashlog" and then "cat crashlog" nothing shows up - even though I can clearly see everything echoed on screen. Any help?
<reonfus> LinuxMonkey and ubottu sorry, i will remember this for the next time
<sburjan> Hello. I have a Dell XPS 15 and after a clean install of 12.04 and my Laptop doesn't recognize my intel grapfic card, and I can't use my external display. The Additional Driver doesn not list any Intel, only a Nvidia. This laptop has Optimus technology
<LinuxMonkey> BLZbubba: when you try to open Displays does it give you an error message, if so can you paste it to pastebin and give us the link
<LinuxMonkey> !paste | BLZbubba
<ubottu> BLZbubba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BlauskaerM> johan: A signle > only captures strout streams, include 2>$1 (I think?) to pipe stderr to stdout
<aleprovencio> jrib, xmodmap seems to do more specific stuff, even though setxkbmap seems to be more mainstream
<jrib> aleprovencio: you can use either to do what you want
<aleprovencio> jrib, but not both together right?
<jrib> aleprovencio: well... uh.. I guess you could
<BLZbubba> LinuxMonkey: RANDR extension is not present
<johan`> BlauskaerM: Alright, I'll try that... Do you literally mean for me to type "startx 2>$1 some-file-name" (without the quotes)?
<aleprovencio> jrib, alright, thanks a lot for your help!
<add1ctus> Is there a way you can make the Unity video lens to search all Youtube videos, not only shows / education / movies?
<tailf> hi. is this formatting the right thing to gzip multiple files together?  tar -cvzf file1 file2 file3 /home/directory ?
<BlauskaerM> johan`: "startz > crachlog 2>$1"
<BlauskaerM> startx*
<BlauskaerM> See if you get any content in the file now
<waelkd> hye guys , would someone explain to me what is libexec
<saugkraft> hallo :)
<LinuxMonkey> BLZbubba: try the following : sudo apt-get install libxrandr2
<waelkd> i need to modify some plugins from a gui  but system keeps telling me i should do that from libexec
<johan`> BlauskaerM: Hm, nah, I get the following error: $1: ambiguous redirect
<BlauskaerM> johan`: Will try it
<BlauskaerM> One moment
<BlauskaerM> johan`: Dont include the $
<BlauskaerM> my bad
<BLZbubba> LinuxMonkey: already installed, and X says it is initializing RANDR
<BlauskaerM> "startx > crashlog 2>1"
<johan`> BlauskaerM: Oh, alright, thanks
<LinuxMonkey> BLZbubba: did you enable Xinerama by any chance?
<BLZbubba> no
<LinuxMonkey> good.lol
<BLZbubba> heh i at least tried the first couple pages of google suggestions :)
<johan`> BlauskaerM: Yeah, it... Hm, that's interesting. I didn't get any output so I wrote "startx 2>1 crashlog" in desperation and now X started
<LinuxMonkey> ok BLZbubba  i have to ask..lol both monitors connected to the same card?
<BlauskaerM> johan`: Is there a -v flag or debug flag that you can use?
<johan`> BlauskaerM: ... And there we go, I got an Xterm session up and wrote unity and now I have a unity session. How weird.
<mi3> hello
<BlauskaerM> johan`: hehe :P
<johan`> BlauskaerM: Seriously, I'm not even gonna try and find out what happened. Thanks anyway :-)
<mi3> I just installed ubuntu 12.04, and when I do sudo apt-get update, it downloads the sources packages, thats ok for the 1st time, but then when I do apt-get update the 2nd time, it still downloads the packages again, any suggestions?
<iRabbit> mi3: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Akegata> I have a package installed that I'm trying to remove, but dpkg hangs (it just stops working) when I try to install it. Is there any other way to get rid of the package? Using --force-all doesn't help.
<BlauskaerM> johan`: If it works, why spend time fixing it? ;)
<mi3> it says its the newest version
<iRabbit> mi3: apt-get update just updates the distro list. It will never not yield any output
<iRabbit> *err package lists
<mi3> iRabbit, but it downloads the packages.bz2 files again and again!
<tailf> how does one access the rubbish bin in ubuntu?
<BLZbubba> LinuxMonkey: looks like it is conflicting with the screen rotation
<iRabbit> mi3: yep... what are you trying to do?
<mi3> the packes.bz2 are downloaded again and again, thats my problem, iRabbit
<LinuxMonkey> ahhh BLZbubba so you rotated a screen.lol now there's an odd bug
<iRabbit> mi3: sounds like your system is updated. I wouldn't worry too much about it then
<SuperKay> hello 1700 people! :D
 * SuperKay feels like the president, complimenting so much people
<Lazik> tailf: ~/.local/share/Trash/¸
<mi3> iRabbit, give me a solution, man, I am low on data usage, its not gonna help if it keeps on downloading those packages again
<tailf> Lazik: thanks. it is surprisingly difficult to find that on google
<iRabbit> mi3: comment out source list they are pulling from then
<LinuxMonkey> mi3: doing an apt-get update will download the package lists again, its what that command is supposed to do.
<BLZbubba> LinuxMonkey: hmm maybe that isn't it... I changed xorg.conf to use 'Option "RandRotate" "on"' -- which worked.  but I still get the missing randr error when I try to run the display settings
<BLZbubba> so it is looking like xrandr2 is afu maybe
<mi3> LinuxMonkey, but the packages are already downloaded, they should only be updated, it keeps on downloading those 5-6mb bz2 files again and again!!
<mi3> and that is irritating, that really is, it should only download those files once!
<pungi-man> hey mi3!!!
<mi3> pungi-man, shut up!
<pungi-man> serious business is going on!!!
<newer> What diff between gnome shell and gnome 3
<bazhang> newer, gnome shell and unity are shells in gnome3
<mi3> LinuxMonkey, do you have some suggestions to overcome this nasty problem?
<bazhang> pungi-man, chit chat elsewhere
<yeats> mi3: apt-get update refreshes your package cache, so what you're seeing is expected behavior
<shlunk> ;( why can't i upgrade
<yeats> mi3: if you're trying to update all your install packages, you want apt-get upgrade (or apt-get dist-upgrade)
<newer> so,can i just install gnome shell ?
<yeats> s/install/installed/
<mi3> yeats, downloading the bz2 files again [ each file size is 4-6 mb] is not expected , it never happened in the previous versions!
<bazhang> !notunity | newer
<ubottu> newer: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pungi-man> shlunk, try this: sudo apt-get upgrade -fmy
<newer> i see
<newer> thx
<iRabbit> mi3: find which package list those specific files come from and comment them out in sources.lst
<LinuxMonkey> mi3: this is not a nasty problem, it downloads the complete index of those repositories each time you run apt-get update. it did this in previous versions too, it always have.
<yeats> mi3: also, if you don't want/need the sources, you can comment out the 'deb-src' lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<LinuxMonkey> that too
<mi3> can I just delete that sources.list??
<LinuxMonkey> no
<iRabbit> lol
<mi3> maybe I should, its just irritating, and I am also low on data usage, cant afford this
<iRabbit> trollin'
<LinuxMonkey> you dont want to delete it, just comment them out. then you wont be able to update your system but its the choice your making
<mi3> hello
<mi3> now, xchat hanged!
<digitalcake> Need help with unknown error from ubuntu backup program,  http://pastebin.com/XHpD1eDe
<mi3> iRabbit, I deleted that sources.list, now what can I expect?
<Sidewinder> Trouble.
<LinuxMonkey> mi3: you can expect that you will NOT be able to update/upgrade your system
<LinuxMonkey> or install any packages from the repositories
<zykotic10> LinuxMonkey: don't forget not being able to install anything new...
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<mi3> LinuxMonkey, not true, I am updating my packages yayyyy
<wolfric> any suggestions for a console file manager like lfm?
<mi3> I changed the servers, and the packages.bz2 files are being downloaded
<iRabbit> dont feed the troll
<zykotic10> wolfric: not sure what lfm is... but for console file manager i use mc
<mi3> I am not a troll
<intore> hi, i have to configure my laptop ubuntu 11.10 to authenticate against an ldap server using a user registered on ldap server. The main problem is that i don't know how to mount the folder of the user i created in samba like [homes] and also to fix login error as you can see in this paste: http://pastebin.com/E9Q0ZjP9. hope someone can help me. thanks
<mi3> its really happening, iRabbit , should I show you my screenshot?
<DasEi> !puregnome | san
<ubottu> san: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<DasEi> san : also applies to a vm
<mi3> LinuxMonkey, I aint a troll, I delete the sources.list, then I ran update-manager, then I changed the servers[actually I selected choose server], then I clicked on check, and now its updating
<gauravgrt1> how do i get which version of nvidia drivers are installed?
<share> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<share> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<share> :)
<zykotic10> gauravgrt1: check nvidia-settings is easiest way
<WoahImaShark> This' where I come if I need help installing ubuntu, right?
<mi3> WoahImaShark, right
<mi3> installing as well as using ubuntu, WoahImaShark
<WoahImaShark> Alrighty, so I just ask away or is there anything I have to do?
<zykotic10> !ask | WoahImaShark
<ubottu> WoahImaShark: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mi3> !ask | WoahImaShark
<LinuxMonkey> zykotic10: you beat me to it.lol
<ome> is there any sort of network log by defualt ?
<ome> my system was compormized and someone was talking to me through my speakers!!
<ome> :|
<mi3> :(\
<ome> is there anyone where that I can look for the connections log and figure out at least the IP address of attacker ?
<WoahImaShark> Alright, so whenever I try and install the newest version of ubuntu on a computer that had an earlier distribution (10.XX) it fails every single time, the screen just goes black with the loading cursor over the black background and I can't click anything
<zykotic10> !nomodeset | WoahImaShark
<ubottu> WoahImaShark: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nyuszika7h> Hi, is there an easy way to get the real user name and/or ID of the person from a shell script that has the setuid bit set?
<gaelfx> installing to an SSD and HDD, should I put / on the SSD, /home and /tmp (and swap) on the HDD?
<WoahImaShark> zykotic10: Thank you!
<ezraw> after upgrading to 12.04 I don't have the little gear icon in the top right and ctrl-alt-L doesn't lock my screen. can't find anything use on google
<joel135> hello, #ubuntu! where are the default "master pages" (themes for LibreOffice Impress) stored?
<mi3> yayy, I did it, now its updating normally, thanks for that file btw, LinuxMonkey , iRabbit , thank you very much!
<joel135> i trid both googling and reading man pages. no luck
<ang3lon3ro> ciao a tutti ce qualche italiano??????
<Guest64918> Hello.    I'm on 12.04, then it crashed after 2 days. now im no longer able to login. my password is right, because when i intentionally 'mis-spell' my password it tells me its wrong. but when its right, it just reloads the login screeen -  PLEASE Help
<Sidewinder> Here comes the list..
<ang3lon3ro> ciao a tutti ce qualche italiano??????
<ThinkT510> !it | ang3lon3ro
<ubottu> ang3lon3ro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ang3lon3ro> ok tnx
<fellipe> hi, how can I configure to run /usr/bin/mirall in background everytime I log in into unity in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<skulltip> wonder why my install is hanging midway and it displays screen full of raster 'garbage'?
<gaelfx> skulltip: did you check the md5 of the iso?
<skulltip> yes it is fine
<gaelfx> skulltip: what hardware are you installing?
<skulltip> i've tried umm.. lubuntu too..
<gaelfx> *installing on
<skulltip> amd dual core, HP, 4Gb ram and 640Gb sata hd
<digitalcake> Need help with unknown error from ubuntu backup program,  http://pastebin.com/XHpD1eDe I'm on 12.04
<magic_al> hi all. i am trying to mount an iso with execution permissions. but it wount work, can anybody give me a hand with that?
<skulltip> internal nvidia 6100LE
<mi3> there is some error that causes the sudo apt-get update utility to download packages.bz2 files again and again, the server name is ubuntu.wikimedia.org, best suggestion, dont download from that server, use some other download servers please, It has happened to me, and some people on irc decided to call me a "troll", even though I was correct
<skulltip> i meant onboard
<fellipe> hi, how can I configure to run /usr/bin/mirall in background everytime I log in into unity in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Balreign> fellipe, probably with the "Startup Applications"
<gaelfx> fellipe: add it to the startup commands
<fellipe> thanks..!
<skulltip> same thing on unity 2d install, freezes after screen rasters up
<skulltip> i tried alternative, but no idea how to set up wireless !$#@!
<skulltip> guess i could bring to my mom's and hardwire/finish install there with alternative
<zykotic10> skulltip: fyi alternate can only use WEP or open wireless
<alexandrosgr123> hello
<alexandrosgr123> i have a problem
<alexandrosgr123> i installed 12.04
<alexandrosgr123> but i still can't get in
<zykotic10> alexandrosgr123: all on one line please
<alexandrosgr123> i still have mbr from windows
<ThinkT510> !enter | alexandrosgr123
<ubottu> alexandrosgr123: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alexandrosgr123> k
<alexandrosgr123> should i rewrite them?
<gaelfx> !grub | alexandrosgr123
<ubottu> alexandrosgr123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<alexandrosgr123> no, i had windows before i install ubuntu
<gaelfx> alexandrosgr123: the instructions for getting grub on are still the same I believe
<crazydiamond> Hi. How do I find X config file, where used keyboard layouts are listed?
<Sidewinder> digitalcake, Since no one else seems to know your answer, I'll take a WAG; it looks to me like possibly a bad install of "Duplicity". If that's so, perhaps a removal and reinstall of Duplicity. If it has worked for you before, I'm full of it. :-)
<tado> hey all - my wireless is always disabled at startup, and i need to enable it manually. at the same time, my bluetooth is disabled and it shows "bluetooth is disable by hardware switch". i have no physical switch on my laptop, does anyone now how to fix it? here my rfkill list, after i had manually enabled wireless http://paste.ubuntu.com/966936/
<digitalcake> Thanks Sidewinder
<digitalcake> I will give that a try
<magic_al> hi all. i am trying to mount an iso with execution permissions. but it wount work, can anybody give me a hand with that?
<Sidewinder> Hope it helps. :)
<gaelfx> tado: for bluetooth, you probably need to enable it in the BIOS
<zykotic10> magic_al: is this for wine?  why is execute an issue, i wouldn't think it would be?
<tado> gaelfx: anything specific i should be looking for?
<fourmi-integree> any of you have experienced windows in a virtualBox on linux to run photoshop ??
<gaelfx> tado: a Bluetooth setting in the BIOS
<tado> gaelfx: fair enough :) before i restart, any idea for the wireless part?
<gaelfx> tado: I'm not so great with wireless, sorry. But it might help other people help you if you told us what wireless card you have
<LinuxMonkey> fourmi-integree: what version of photoshop?
<Guest64918> Hello.    I'm on 12.04, then it crashed after 2 days. now im no longer able to login. my password is right, because when i intentionally 'mis-spell' my password it tells me its wrong. but when its right, it just reloads the login screeen -  PLEASE Help
<gauravgrt1> can anyone help me in installing latest nvidia drivers for 12.04....i have nvidia "VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 540M] "....additional drivers utility shows that there are no proprietary drivers are used in this system
<magic_al> zykotic10: no it isnt for wine. i got a program for installation as an image. and the programm ist made for liunx. i mounted it with a programm and tried to install it. but i failed because the installer wasnt able to create folders. then i looked up the installer-manual and there is quoted that the mount has to be made with execution permissons
<auronandace> !matlab | magic_al
<ubottu> magic_al: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<magic_al> zykotic10: and that example: mount -o exec/media/cdrom0
<zykotic10> magic_al: perhaps copy the ISO to you HD then?  that's odd, sorry, i don't have any "real" suggestions (but if it's trying to create folders on the ISO that obviously going to fail
<magic_al> zykotic10: tried that already... same problem
<zykotic10> magic_al: then it's not an issue with the ISO... good luck.  I'd try getting support from the program itself then.
<magic_al> zykotic10: no it just tried to create a folder in the bin folder for installing the files
<tado> gaelfx: where do i check that?
<gaelfx> tado: lspci | grep Wireless
<zykotic10> magic_al: are you running the installer with sudo (gksu if it's gui)?
<Sidewinder> magic_al, Did you try to invoke the install program with sudo?
<tado> gaelfx: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<qwd> Ubuntu 12.04. In busybox after editing crypttab and fstab. Trying to edit crypttab and fstab from busybox, don't know how. Any advice?
<zykotic10> Sidewinder: ;)
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<Sidewinder> Great minds..
<zykotic10> Sidewinder: ... and fools seldom differ.  ;)
<Sidewinder> There is that.. :(
<justdave> so I have a box that isn't detecting the display resolution properly.
<justdave> I found this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<justdave> and the steps given there for changing it temporarily work fine
<fourmi-integree> any of you have experienced windows in a virtualBox on linux to run photoshop ?? photoshop version ? CS3 // portable maybe !
<justdave> it says to make it permanent to put it into gdm's startup script
<justdave> except 12.04 doesn't use gdm, it uses lightdm
<justdave> where would I put that for lightdm?
<magic_al> zykotic10: how can i execute a installer file within the terminal? (no i didn't try) sorry i am new with linux
<taxman> i always adjust my desktop's color, gamma and dpi to the best status
<cdavis> Is there a way to "blacklist" a usb device from ubuntu so that it is only available to virtualbox guests?
<taxman> then my font display is sharp like a knife, and clear like an crystal ball
<Zig> Anybody know the correct way to change/add permissions to an ftp user so they are able to edit files through ftp?
<fourmi-integree> <LinuxMonkey> any version CS3 or +
<Pimo> http://www.pimux.it/panic/1.jpg help me
<Pimo> :((
<justdave> the kernel seems to be figuring it out fine, grub's menu and the Ubuntu splash screen come up at the correct resolution.  It's just after Ubuntu itself takes over that it decides it can't figure out the resolution and uses a generic default (1024x768, which looks horrible on a 16:9 screen)
<Pimo> xubuntu 11.01
<Pimo> *11.10
<jfroebe> I'm running an Ubuntu 12.04 server (x86-64) LXC container on an Ubuntu 12.04 server (x86-64) host with a bridged network (eth0 bridged with br0 - container is using br0) - it works fine except when I try to use iptables - when I do, I can access the bridged ip/ports no prob but I'm unable to connect to localhost even though I can bind to it. I'm trying to use iptables from within the container.  Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Pimo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sidewinder> Zig, Probably within your ftp server program's config files?
<Zig> im using vsftpd
<Zig> Sidewinder: i use vsftpd
<Zig> Sidewinder: Im almost positive its a permission problem
<alexandrosgr123> i installed boot repair but i get this error.   Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (sda5). Then try again.
<zykotic10> magic_al: sorry, i'm on the way out the door.  someone should be able to help you - you need to use sudo or gksu probably (like 100% probably).
<Zig> Sidewinder: However, my ftp user is part of the www-data group and all the files in my apache root are owned by www-data. i dont get it.
<alexandrosgr123> what i do?
<magic_al> zykotic10: thanks anyway :)
<Sidewinder> Zig, Yes that's the one I use; somewhere in it's config files are all sorts of parameters. Did you read all of it's readme/info files?
<Sidewinder> With vftpd, that is.
<alexandrosgr123> please
<Zig> Sidewinder: no, i guess i should though... I didnt have to the last time i set it up though. I really think its a matter of chown correctly
<Sidewinder> Zig, I know nothing about Apache, never used it, sorry..
<Zig> Sidewinder: no problem
<Sidewinder> Zig, Wish I could've helped, more.. :)
<alexandrosgr123> please
<magic_al> i try to install a programm. "./install" starts the installation but i need to do it as root. "sudo ./install:" returns "command not found", whats wrong here?
<Sidewinder> Zig, I think the file you're lookin' for is in /etc/vsftpd-conf
<Zig> Sidewinder: I did edit that slightly. Ima look again.
<Sidewinder> Zig, Back it up before you go muckin' with it. :)
<alexandrosgr123> i installed boot repair but i get this error.   Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (sda5). Then try again.
<OerHeks> alexandrosgr123, grub2 is in the  universe repo, enable this in sources
<serard> Hello ! Is there a PPA for 3.3.3 kernel ?
<Bender> Hello, I can't boot ubuntu on my laptop. I have installed with acpi=off option (if not = kernel panic) but now adding acpi=off won't boot anyway. I have a dell xps1340 with 2 videocard in hybridsli.
<llutz> Zig: "owned by www-data" and "www-data group" are different things
<Bender> I can see "Starting load fallback grphics devices [fail]
<llutz> Zig: to edit those files, they have to be group-owned by www-data and group-writable
<Zig> llutz: I have a folder inside root that i made root, through vhosts
<jbwiv> how does one control what shows up in the available sessions in lightdm?
<jbwiv> at the login screen?
<v0lksman> has anyone seen a fix for flash playing with a blue hue in Chrome only?  Not a problem in Firefox... (12.04)
<Zig> llutz: i went chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/siterootdir/
<unique1> how does one install download files from firefox, pls i need help
<jbwiv> unique1, what sort of files?
<Avdut> hi
<llutz> Zig: group-writable? and btw, you don't want all your files being writable by your webserver
<Shogoot> errrrrr can anyone tell me if its possible at all to install xfcd desktop on ubuntu distro?
<unique1> anyone knows how to install files, jbwiv like i downloaded a tar.gz file and extracted the file to desktop, how do i install the file via terminal?
<Zig> llutz: How do i check if group is writeable?
<llutz> Shogoot: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hdave> @shogoot - sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<llutz> Zig: ls -l file
<llutz> !permissions | zig
<ubottu> zig: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jbwiv> unique1, it depends. what sort of project is it?
<m477_> I downloaded poppler source code and I dont know how to install it
<jbwiv> guys, at one time I used xinerama, so only Ubuntu 2d was supported. However, I've recently switched to an AMD card which supports my three monitors with compositing, so Gnome 3 is working well. I want to try Unity, but it no longer shows up in my lightdm menu...only Unity2d. How can I get Unity to show up again?
<Zig> ubottu: Thanks, I'm on that brink of understanding them. Just a little more study will push me over.
<ubottu> Zig: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dzragon> Im getting desperate. Not able to get more than 60hz on my Syncmaster 2233rz with Geforce 460SE 1gb. Anyone with the know-how care to help? I'd settle for anything above 75hz.
<thomast12> Hello, on my Ubuntu Server public_html root is naviagable... IE people can browse all of the folders under it.  How do I fix this? Thanks
<dzragon> Using Ubuntu 12.04 updated to date.
<jrib> thomast12: that's a configuration option with apache.  See #httpd
<a_gn> thomast12: turn off indexes in apache config file
<Shogoot> llutz, didnt know xubuntu had xfcd
<martian> thomast12: alter your site's config or put a .htaccess in to revoke that permission, but yes #httpd is the place
<Sidewinder> !compile | m477_
<ubottu> m477_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<thomast12> jrib a_gn martian ok thanks everyone I will take a look
<Shogoot> llutz, could swear xubuntu was whole distro
<dzragon> Gnome Classic, with no goodies used, Nvidia Settings as sudo gives a short flicker when i press "120hz" mode, but nothing changes and writing it to xorg.conf does nothing either
<llutz> Shogoot: oops, i misread you (xfce)... whatis xfcd?
<magic_al> how can i execute a scribt as root? when i enter "./install" the script is executed. when i type "sudo ./install" it returns "sudo: ./install: command not found"
<Shogoot> the desktop....
<llutz> Shogoot: what desktop? xfce you mean?
<dzragon> Does it help to take the Ubuntu cd and bang it against ones head?
<jrib> magic_al: what are you trying to accomplish?
<martian> Shogoot: yeah, it's XFCE not XFCD
<ezraw> after upgrading to 12.04, the little gear icon to logout/shut down is missing
<Shogoot> argh. sorry typo....
<alexandrosgr123> @OerHeks i selected precise univerce source code but didn't work,which one should i select ? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/screenshotfrom201205041.png/
<llutz> Shogoot: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop                 will install all the things you might need for a working xfce-desktop
<magic_al> jrib: i have a installation script of a programm. if i run it not as root the installer is not able to create the folder needed for the installation.
<jrib> magic_al: ... what program?
<Varsuchi> dzragon: that always helps -:)
<magic_al> jrib: matlab
<auronandace> !matlab | magic_al
<ubottu> magic_al: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<dzragon> Varsuchi: hehe :P
<vectory__> matlab for linux? :3
<vectory__> am i dreaming?
<jrib> magic_al: sudo ./install  should work if you are in the right directory.  If you're not sure what's wrong, try passing the full path to sudo: sudo /home/jrib/whatever/install
<Avdut> Dude use scilab..
<vectory__> noway
<Avdut> its the ultmate option for
<Avdut> matlab..
<Sidewinder> Way.
<Varsuchi> magic_a: sudo ./scriptname works...
<dzragon> I managed to get it to work with another monitor about 4 years ago or more, then got it to work at 85hz (max for a monitor i had, crt, back 4 years ago) out-of-the-box, in Mandriva
<dzragon> but not once since or before... :S
<Avdut> Its open source ..
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Avdut> scilab...
<OerHeks> alexandrosgr123, what did you do to get this error ?
<magic_al> Varsuchi: no it does not. as i said i tried that already.... "sudo ./install"
<magic_al> Varsuchi: alex@alex-laptop:~/Matlab714_MacUnix_iso$ sudo ./install
<magic_al> sudo: ./install: command not found
<vectory__> magic_al: is matlab for linux free?
<Varsuchi> are you certain that install is in that director?
<Varsuchi> directory
<magic_al> vectory__: no i got it from my university
<vectory__> oi
<Varsuchi> i know the command syntax works, i use it all the time.
<magic_al> Varsuchi: yeah i looked it up several times
<Varsuchi> try:
<DasEi> magic_al: set as executable ? which file-ending ? a tarball ?
<Varsuchi> sudo chmod +x install
<vectory__> magic_al: did you read the README?
<Varsuchi> then
<Varsuchi> sudo ./install
<magic_al> DasEi: how can i set it as executable?
<vectory__> chmod
<Varsuchi> chmod +x install
<DasEi> see Varsuchi, I lean back , thx Varsuchi
<vectory__> Varsuchi: u+x ;D
<Varsuchi> +x would work.. lol
<magic_al> chmod: changing permissions of `install': Function not implemented
<DasEi> magic_al: as root oc
<magic_al> DasEi: lehn dich zurück ;)
<DasEi> :)
<KingBeast> good morning everyone
<Varsuchi> magic_al is this directory that you are working in, is it writable?
<magic_al> chmod: cannot access `install': Permission denied
<vectory__> shouldnt he be using checkinstall?
<magic_al> Varsuchi: it is a mounted iso-image
<Varsuchi> magic: i would move it to a temp directory, and then run all the commands we have suggested.
<vectory__> run `bash ./install'
<vectory__> ... to circumvent the permission bit
<Bender> any help? I can't boot a fresh installed 12.04 cause of video card problem
<vectory__> install is just a bash script after all
<Varsuchi> good idea vectory
<vectory__> Bender: sure, why dont you be a bit more precise
<llutz> if its just a bash-script, why don't you run it simply with "sudo bash ./install"?
<Shogoot> nice. xubuntu in use with xfce. Is it possible to delete all finle taht make gnome and unity work and not get them as option at booting? i dont want to get back to the unity thingy
<dashavoo> I wish to express my sadness that the 32bit release is still the default download option... that was a waste of an hour downloading :(
<vectory__> llutz: thats what i said
<vectory__> minus the sudo
<Sidewinder> !nomodset | Bender
 * dashavoo will pay more attention in 6 months time
<magic_al> vectory__: script starts but still cant create the needed folder
<Varsuchi> dashbvoo i almost did that too
<vectory__> magic_al: is there a readme file?
<Varsuchi> magic: i bet its trying to create a folder in the archive. you need to extract the files locally and run the commands we suggested.
<leal> why they changed download back to 32bit
<Bender> vectory__, ok: I have fresh installed ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop with 2 graphic card (integrated+discrete) and I can install only with acpi=off. Now I try to boot but adding acpi=off avoid the kernel panic but I have problem with the video card. It fails loading the drivers i suppose.
<vectory__> Varsuchi, magic_al: should be enough to cd / && sudo bash /path/to/install
<xuserx> ccan you help me to fix this error > im using ubuntu customization kit > error:Failed to copy resolv.conf, error=1 >https://bugs.launchpad.net/uck/+bug/946480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946480 in uck (Ubuntu) "Remastering Precise fails on resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vectory__> Bender: or a conflict in the drivers, can you get to text console?
<Bender> Sidwinder, nomodeset doesn't work :( it sasi the "the interrupt for the nvidia gpu at PCI :3:0:0 appears to ge edge-triggered....etc etc
<Shogoot> nice. xubuntu in use with xfce. Is it possible to delete all the files that make gnome and unity work and not get them as option at booting? i dont want to get back to the unity thingy
<llutz> cd / && ...    funny ideas today
<Bender> vectory__, yes booting with acpi=off in a recovery mode, and then accessing to a root shell. Wanna me to do that?
<magic_al> ok all: i copied all files within the mounted image to my hard drive and now i was able to execute the install script with sudo. works now....
<vectory__> llutz: :S
<dashavoo> xuserx: I dealt with that the other day, let me launch up the vm to remind myself what I did
<magic_al> thank you anyway
<isnnnn> I just started a release upgrade over ssh. will the upgrade continue even if I close the ssh session?
<auronandace> !purexfce | Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<isnnnn> should have asked before :p
<xuserx> dashavoo: can you help me please?
<Carpe|Diem> I have installed Ubuntu Business desktop and it contains VMware View 5. However, I cannot find VMware View 5 for other Ubuntu releases. What the deal with this? Can't I obtain the package?
<romica> please! how I can recovery data in LibreOffice Calc. I close without save.
<llutz> isnnnn: if you haven't used tmux/screen, no
<dashavoo> xuserx: I will, give me a moment
<Shogoot> auronandace, thanks man!
<xuserx> ok
<vectory__> Bender: no, i was just asking to see what options you have. youll need root console to solve the problem, i guess, to run stuff like lsmod and nopaste it
<Varsuchi> told ya :)
<Varsuchi> it cant create files in a mounted disk image..
<nischayn22>  HI, could anyone please answer to this Question http://askubuntu.com/questions/124119/has-the-ubuntu-heating-problem-for-sony-vaio-users-been-solved
<dashavoo> xuserx: I'll type the instructions in a PM if that suits you?
<Sidewinder> romica, If you closed without saving, you're probably outta' luck. :(
<xuserx> ok
<vectory__> isnnnn: if its running in screen or via nohup, yes
<glebaron> waelkd, http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macports-users/2007-August/005071.html
<Bender> vectory__, ok I'm on it...but how to use nopaste?
<romica> <Sidewinder> there is some to do
<vectory__> romica: turn of "hide files" in file explorer, maybe there is ~unnamed or whatever, tmp save
<vectory__> Bender: sudo apt-get install nopaste; lsmod|nopaste
<Sidewinder> romica, Perhaps it saved a 'temp' copy; go to File, Open, and see if anything pops up.
<Varsuchi> anyone know of a good free dynamic dns service?
<vectory__> dyndns?
<Pici> Varsuchi: Not really on-topic for here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<vectory__> only i know
<Varsuchi> is it free?
<Bender> vectory__, pastie.org/3859319
<Varsuchi> it looks like its not free. I seem to remember it being free
<romica> <Sidewinder> there is nothing there File-Open
<dbtmro> hi guys. how about the new nvidia driver...
<vectory__> romica: change to view all files
<Sidewinder> romica, I don't know what else to suggest, other than what vector said, above ^.
<Sidewinder> Sorry.
<dbtmro> still not working properly
<wiehan> Hi. I am running Precise and had pretty much a clean setup. Then ran pppoeconf to setup my ppoe/dsl as per usual - it worked fine until I rebooted. Now my wired network isn't even working, i.e. it says: "unmanaged" Please assit me
<vectory__> Bender: dont show it to me, i have no idea what to do with it -_- i only know thats where your loaded drivers are listet, or modules better to say
<vectory__> Bender: would be interesting which cards you have, anyhow
<Progster> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, and whilst my nx client can log in to my ubuntu box, it can't launch unity 2d (I've checked all of the posts about this, and I've unity 2d working fine before). Anyone else run into this?
<Varsuchi> Progster: any error messages? etc?
<compdoc> wiehan, maybe pppoeconf disabled network-manager
<romica> <vectory__> please, where is  "hide files" in file explorer
<wiehan> compdoc: No, "NetworkManager is already running (pid 910)" and wireless is working
<Bender> vectory__, ok a nvidia GT218 [GeForce G210M] + C79 [GeForce 9400M G] in Hybrid SLI
<Varsuchi> romic: seriously?
<Progster> Varsuchi: the first time I logged in, I got error messags saying couldn't laucnh unity 2d
<Progster> I then when to the box physically and reinstalled freenx
<Varsuchi> progster: have you removed unity and re-installed? cna you use untiy on a live cd?
<compdoc> wiehan, check the file:  /etc/networkmanager/networkmanager.conf, and see what managed=
<vectory__> romica: sec plz
<Progster> Unity works fine when I'm physically on the box
<romica> <vectory__> I think I found it
<Progster> It's only thru NX that I hav problesm
<jbwiv> how can one easily create another X session as the same user? I want to try out another desktop but don't want to have to log out of my current session
 * Progster regrets updating
<Varsuchi> Progster: i see. I have never used FreeNx  so I doubt i can be of assistance. sorry.
<vectory__> romica: in nautilus: edit>settings>"show hidden files", dont know the exact english term, mine is german :>
<Sidewinder> romica, vectory__ wants you to turn on "Show Hidden Files", in your file mgr. program.
<Sidewinder> Oops..
<llutz> jbwiv: startx -- :1
<vectory__> romica: oh, ok :3
<Varsuchi> or ls -a from command line :)
<Progster> I want to try running this script again (http://notepad2.blogspot.com/2012/04/install-freenx-server-on-ubuntu-1110.html), but how do I first completely uninstall freenx?
<jbwiv> llutz, I get an error when running as my user. I suppose you have to be root?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. What has replaced tsclient?
<llutz> jbwiv: no
<Fixxar> please dont run things as root
<Fixxar> that isnt the quick fix you want
<romica> <vectory__> I found it but is a plain text document (text/plain) with a linck inside
<wiehan> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/VKkyyKYi
<llutz> jbwiv: don't run that from inside a xsession, run from console
<jbwiv> llutz, ok, thanks
<econdudeawesome> how do I share my hard drive when connecting with remmina client?
<shubbar> All people on youtube look like Megamind. They're all blue.
<compdoc> wiehan, right, so its not managing whats listed in /etc/network/interfaces. can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces?
<wiehan> compdoc: will do now, just want to say thanks for the help
<compdoc> wiehan, I havent helped you yet
<auronandace> shubbar: hardware accelleration
<shubbar> auronandace, but video on Vimeo work ok.
<shubbar> auronandace, could be a flash problem
<wiehan> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/YLGADx3t
<vectory__> romica: you can open that with your spreadseeht app, i guess. just drag n drop
<glebaron> Progster, how did you originally install the freenx you are using?
<qwd> how do i mount an encrypted lvm partition from ubuntu livecd?
<compdoc> wiehan, please also pastebin /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<auronandace> shubbar: yes, it is a flash problem, its to do with hardware accelleration
<ResQue> i am trying to use apt-get to install some software, but it just sticks on the Waiting for headers 0% any ideas
<vectory__> !kig
<vectory__> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wiehan> compdoc: http://pastebin.com/DMpHe01n
<econdudeawesome> Hello! Anyone know how to share local files using Remmina or VNC, or must I switch back to tsclient?
<Dave> Hello, I could use a little tech support
<shubbar> ResQue, try changing the server
<zer0her0> where is the default tmux.conf located, it's not in the location stated by the man page.
<ezraw> after upgrading to 12.04, the little gear icon to logout/shut down is missing. anyone know how to get it back
<Progster> anyone can help me with this nx issue?
<compdoc> wiehan, that all looks ok, but you might try setting managed=true in /etc/networkmanager/networkmanager.conf and rebooting
<compdoc> if that doesnt help, change it back
<wiehan> compdoc: ok, will try thx
<glebaron> Progster, how did you originally install the freenx that you are currently using?
<Progster> I believe it was thru a script. It was such a while ago that I honestly don't remember
<MirkoKa> what does grub's kernel line option $vt_handoff do exactly? with it the virtual terminals (tty) are all black
<glebaron> Progster, well you can try: sudo apt-get --purge remove freenx-server
<bobweaver> hello there where would one look too find out when he is not getting a gui ?
<Progster> k that seemed to work
<Progster> lemme try rebooting/reinstalling
<whoever> need sone help my screen does not enter standby after te set time , my screen still has the backlight with a blanck screen . on ubuntu 12.04  can someone assist ?
<samek_> hello
<MirkoKa> bobweaver: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log look for (EE) lines
<bobweaver> MirkoKa:  what am I looking for there is something about x11 fonts that it is not there
<DanielConvissor> hi
<DanielConvissor> figured out how to enable automatic reboot for unattended upgrades.  but when the reboot happens, it's immediate.  is there a way to make the reboot wait x minutes?
<Varsuchi> the more i dig into unity the more I like it.
<qwd> Can someone help me access an encrypted lvm partition from the Ubuntu live cd? I already unlocked it in nautilus but when i click the lvm partition it says "error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root"
<Varsuchi> its actually a pretty nice interface.
<compdoc> unity is getting better with each release
<samek_> i have newly formated ext4 on lvm /dev/mapper/abak-home and it's already 27G space used.. i have nothing on this partition except lost+found and another directory named samo which takes 24KB.. df -h reports this /dev/mapper/abak-home  1.8T   27G  1.8T   2% /home
<Varsuchi> hold super key (windows key) and hit right twice
<samek_> any idea?
<Progster> looks like it's uninstalled... trying to reinstlal now
<Varsuchi> gives you all the unity shortcuts
<christafo> hey guys, having a real hard time getting radeon x1600 to work with 12.04
<christafo> any ideas?
<romica> <vectory__> I cant go on, I dont know were to se it. I found the folder name it: .libreoffice and inside is another folder name it: 3 and inside is : user and inside are many others
<MirkoKa> DanielConvissor: try the shutdown command like "shutdown -r +10" will reboot in 10 minutes
<Varsuchi> actually just hold super key
<ikonia> Varsuchi: who are you talking to ?
<romica> <vectory__> I can se there is one name it: backup that is empty
<christafo> radeon x1600 and 12.04, advice anyone?
<ikonia> christafo: check what ati xorg drivers support it
<mi3> hello
<ikonia> christafo: that would be the first port of call for me
<Varsuchi> ikonia: no one in general. is that not allowed ?
<christafo> how do i do that?
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/967079   << /var/log/X.org.0.log
<ikonia> Varsuchi: it's just noise
<mi3> how can I remove unity on 12.04?
<ikonia> christafo: look on the ati linux website
<blocky> Does anyone know if it's possible to get three finger tap to emulate a simultaneous mouse button 1 and 2 click, aka paste
<ikonia> mi3: open the package manager and remove it, same as any other package
<bazhang> !notunity | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Sidewinder> Varsuchi, Also, it makes the channel more difficult to follow. :-)
<romica> <vectory__> but going back in 3 there is a text doc name it: .lock and this doc contain many lines, like adresses
<DanielConvissor> MirkoKa: yes, that works when doing it manually.  but i'm asking about the unattended-upgrades system.  i want it to reboot automatically if needed.  but want it to call +10 so users get some warning.
<mi3> ikonia, I am installing mate packages, I dont want gnome fallback as well as unity, any suggestions?
<ikonia> mi3: remove what you don't want
<MirkoKa> blocky: what's wrong wth Shift-Insert ?
<mi3> ikonia, ok, so the same applies for gnome? hmm
<Pitel> how can I assign user to group?
<ikonia> mi3: to any software within ubunut, you don't want it, uninstall the package
<Pitel> It seems impossible with current user management settings.
<blocky> MirkoKa, thanks I didn't know about that
<mi3> ok
<crankharder> anyone know where the super small server usb iso is located?
<mi3> thank you
<crankharder> ( the network install iso )
<iceroot> !minimal | crankharder
<ubottu> crankharder: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<llutz> !mini | crankharder
<crankharder> baller
<mi3> gnome fallback mode is similar to gnome 2 or gnome 3? any suggestions?
<ikonia> mi3: suggestions about what ?
<mi3> gnome fallback mode is similar to gnome 2 or gnome 3?
<sergiu-dev> hello
<mi3> or is it something else?
<auronandace> mi3: gnome-fallback is meant to be similar to gnome2
<ldiamond> I installed 12.04 and I'm going mad because of Unity. Would anyone please tell me how I can add a custom application shortcut to the launcher? An application with options, parameters and all...
<mi3> ok...
<ikonia> mi3: neither really, it's a fall back mode for gnome, the base concept is around the gnome2 legacy layout, but it's still built on gnome3
<sergiu-dev> i want to install ubuntu for example, but doese it have the hide-tray botton to hide all windows ?
<ikonia> mi3: don't depend on gnome-fallback though
<mi3> ok......thanks, I am installing mate, love it, then I will remove unity
<modernbob> ldiamond: you can use classic mode and keep unity.. looks just like old gnome 2
<sergiu-dev> like in windows 7
<ezraw> after upgrading to 12.04, the little gear icon to logout/shut down is missing. anyone know how to get it back?
<ldiamond> modernbob, but is it stable and all?
<modernbob> I am using it right now
<ldiamond> modernbob, how do I use classic mode then?
<modernbob> hold on
<iceroot> !classic | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<iceroot> !nounity | ldiamond
<ubottu> ldiamond: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<WoahImaShark> zykotic10: I tried using the nomodeset thing from a 12.04 CD, but still had the same problem as before
<mi3> ldiamond, use mate, its a fork of gnome 2
<mi3> I am doing the same thing, ldiamond
<Sidewinder> iceroot, Do those factoids also apply to 12.04?
<ldiamond> mi3, I read that mate is buggy
<ikonia> mi3: please don't tell people to use forks of gnome 2 - gnome 2 is DEAD
<mi3> ldiamond, well, the latest release version 1.2 has loads of bug fixes, and I have experimented with it on my friend's pc, it works perfectly, so I am trying it on my pc
<mi3> ikonia, err ok
<ikonia> ldiamond: don't waste your time as gnome2 is dead
<mi3> ikonia, but the fork is not dead lol
<ikonia> mi3: yes, it is
<vectory__> yeah, lol
<K4k> I'm experiencing a strange issue where Thunderbird does not show up in the Alt-Tab switcher. I'm searching through launchpad and have not found any reports of this issue, has anyone else seen this behavior?
<ikonia> mi3: the code base is dead
<modernbob> ldiamond: http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<vectory__> K4k: is it minimized to tray?
<mi3> err, ikonia , atleast the mate guys are bringing back the dead
<Sidewinder> ldiamond, Just in case the factoids that iceroot gave you don't apply to 12.04, you can see here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<ikonia> mi3: the code base is DEAD,
<mi3> ikonia, and improving it... :)
<krababbel> mi3: heresy
<K4k> vectory__: no, I keep it up at all times on virtual desktop 1 in my right most monitor.
<bobweaver> ikonia: stop being so hard on people
<ikonia> mi3: never mind, you don't understand, use it and prepare to be disapointed
<ikonia> bobweaver: I'm sorry what ?
<modernbob> Sidewinder: thats a good site too
<mi3> ikonia, you enjoy your meals with unity, I will enjoy mine with mate or lxde , am getting comfy with both lol
<Sidewinder> modern, Prolly be the one I use when moving from 10.04 to 12.04. :-)
<blocky> anybody tried the new single-window gimp?
<K4k> vectory__: I found the one about it being minimized in launchpad but I don't know if this is related or not since I'm not minimizing it. And the window does re-appear when I go to the mail notifiation in the top right corner and click on the folder with a new email notification.
<romica> <Sidewinder> I cant go on, I dont know were to se it. I found the folder name it: .libreoffice and inside is another folder name it: 3 and inside is : user and inside are many others.  I can se there is one name it: backup that is empty.  but going back in 3 there is a text doc name it: .lock and this doc contain many lines, like adresses
<ikonia> mi3: I don't use unity
<mi3> ikonia, then which DE?
<neattoast> !offtopic | blocky
<ubottu> blocky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> it doesn't matter what I use
<MirkoKa> DanielConvissor: seems the immediate reboot is hardcoded, but you can probably easily change it. see file /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade at line 871 (ubuntu 12.04), the line that says subprocess.call(["/sbin/reboot"]) replace reboot with the shutdown command
<BlouBlou> how can I see my scanner's ip adress?
<vectory__> K4k: thats what i ment by rtay
<bobweaver> BlouBlou:  angry ip scanner ?
<vectory__> tray*
<mi3> ok, so enjoy your experience on some other DE, we will sit back and enjoy mate, even if you think its dead
<BlouBlou> bobbyaldol: no, I'm installing it and I need to know it
<blocky> oh sorry, is there a gimp channel?
<iceroot> mi3: it is dead because of no security updates just fixing to get it stable
<bobweaver> blocky:  on the gnome network there is
<K4k> vectory__: it's not "minimized" it shows in that tray icon by default when opened
<iceroot> blocky: irc.gimp.net  #gimp
<mi3> iceroot, is that so? I am getting chills man
<ldiamond> Wow, the super key press and hold shortcuts don't even display anymore...
<ezraw> ldiamond: me too
<mi3> chills are running down the spine now, ikonia , iceroot
<ezraw> stuff is just missing
<mi3> ikonia, iceroot should I cancel the package downloads??
<mi3> :(
<ikonia> mi3: do what you want
<ikonia> mi3: you know bnest
<ikonia> best
<mi3> iceroot says we wont get updates from mate developers, ikonia
<mi3> is that true?
<iceroot> mi3: no security updates
<BlouBlou> so, is it possible to check a scanner's up adresss? (it's a step to install it)
<ikonia> mi3: do your research
<WoahImaShark> Alrighty, so new problem... Every time I run the Ubuntu 12.04 installer off of my flash drive, be it through the try ubuntu or other option, it just goes through the installation like normal and then I reboot it acts like it was never installed.
<BlouBlou> ip*
<iceroot> BlouBlou: see the manual of the scanner
<mi3> ikonia, iceroot can you meet up in offtopic channel, if possible?
<neattoast> WoahImaShark: Try reimaging the flash drive
<bobweaver> BlouBlou:  did you even look at angry i[p scanner ?  there are many more
<neattoast> WoahImaShark: If that doesn't work, try re downloading the image and then reflashing the flash drive.
<Quantum_Ion> I will wait 2 months to upgrade to 12.04 LTS it needs to marinate a little longer
<Progster> ok I reinstalled and now even though I can confirm that freenx is running, now I can't even connect to it :(
<BlouBlou> bobweaver: have never tried it, could you tell me how to?
<compdoc> Quantum_Ion, works well so far
<bobweaver> BlouBlou:  google angry ipscanner it is super easy to install
<c3l> I have a custom script being run from /etc/xdg/autostart/custom.desktop, I know that the script is recognized because it partly works. but some commands do not seem to get executed, for instance xset, and xrandr commands. however when I run this script manually it all gets executed as expected. what might the problem be?
<bobweaver> BlouBlou:  I have no gui at this yime or I would make you a video
<bobweaver> time*
<Quantum_Ion> compdoc, Final release is after July 1st I heard
<neattoast> c3l: Did you run the commands in background?
<ldiamond> gnome-panel saves the day!
<neattoast> or mate
<kapz> hi! my ubuntu install(s) are lagging after updates, any idea to pinpoint issues?
<ldiamond> Did anyone care to tell Shuttleworth that Unity is junk?
<neattoast> it's not.
<Quantum_Ion> kapz, What version ?
<bobweaver> !ot | IdleOne:
<ubottu> IdleOne:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ldiamond> neattoast, seriously,  can't even have a custom application launcher.
<ldiamond> neattoast, even windows XP allows that.
<kapz> 12.04 64 bit...although 32 bit is doing fine...
<Quantum_Ion> ldiamond, That is why I dont want to upgrade yet damn Unity
<sipior> ldiamond: complain elsewhere.
<MarcN> Does Ctrl-Alt-0 work for anyone? Should minimize a window, but doesn't
<neattoast> ldiamond: true...
<neattoast> ldiamond: but neither does gnome-3
<bobweaver> 1diamond google unity quicklist plz
<Quantum_Ion> kapz, That is why I am waiting until final release of 12.04 LTS After July 1, 2012
<BlouBlou> bobweaver: don't worry, I found a good post, it doesn't seem very hard to install. :)
<oCean> bobweaver: stop sending people to google please
<Quantum_Ion> Everyone always complains about Unity
<bobweaver> oCean:  Oo
<whoever> hi all how do i add a scrip to start at boot i tried sudo update-rc.d <scriptName> defaults and i got a responce that i had already added it, but when i restarted the daemon wasn't started. can someone assist
<kapz> Quantum_Ion, you lost me there....I thought what I am using is the stable version the LTS one.
<Quantum_Ion> kapz, Yeah but it needs to marinate for a while like 2 -3 months
<kapz> oh, the Mint way...
<Whitor-> Hi all. Having a problem with the Dash. It doesn't have the scroll handle when I expand groups. my other windows (such as this xchat window) do have the scroll handle. Its not a huge problem, but it is pretty annoying.  Any ideas?
<c3l> neattoast: no, however im not sure I understand what you mean, I simply listed my commands in an executable file with first line #! /bin/bash, each command on a separate line. is this doomed to fail?
<ldiamond> bobweaver, are we back in the stone age?
<bencc> how can I write to a file as root? The following doesn't work: sudo echo "something" > /some/protected/file
<neattoast> c3l: try putting an & at the end of each line.
<Quantum_Ion> I think bob weaver is an autobot not a deceptacon
<iceroot> BlouBlou: echo is only working with tee if you need sudo
<iceroot> BlouBlou: sorry wrong nick
<neattoast> bencc: sudo su, and then your commands
<kapz> but I agree with you...ubuntu is effed up now, it installed nicely on one laptop but on other one it was a big pain in the ass
<iceroot> bencc: echo is only working with tee if you need sudo
<gvo> #rpm.org
<Quantum_Ion> bobweaver more then meets the eye ?
<iceroot> neattoast: please dont suggest sudo su because its wrong
<oCean> bencc: echo test | sudo tee -a somefile
<bobweaver> >
<Quantum_Ion> it's sudo -s
<bobweaver> ?
<Sidewinder> bencc, Try gksudo gedit 'the-file-name'.
<Whitor-> I have the thin bar indicating that there is material to be scrolled through ... and if I click precisely, I can grab it.. but the handle that pops up on other windows would be nice to have
<c3l> neattoast: thanks, Ill try that
<Quantum_Ion> Autobots and Deceptacons
<MarcN> bencc, because of the way the command is parse.  Try this:   sudo "echo 'something' > /some/protected/file"
<Quantum_Ion> sudo -s nano is more like it
<neattoast> icroot: just su then :)
<bobweaver> MarcN:  you need permissions looks like drop to root with sudo -i
<iceroot> neattoast: root is not enabled by default so su is not working
<iceroot> neattoast: we already showed the correct solution
<MarcN> bencc, bash treated it as: sudo echo "something"  (so the echo was in root context) and then the unpriv bash did the output redirect to a file you don't have permissino for
<neattoast> iceroot: I know.
<oCean> MarcN: your suggestion will not work, I already suggested bencc to use the pipe-and-tee option
<c3l> neattoast: that didnt fix it
<Quantum_Ion> It cant be that complicated
<neattoast> c3l: you want these commands to run on boot?
<bencc> oCean, MarcN: this works for me:       sudo su -c 'bla bla'
<c3l> neattoast: are they at boot? I thought they where at login? maybe they are too early in the login stage, so that my options get overridden by my desktop environment?
<neattoast> c3l: sorry, i mean login
<iceroot> bencc: can we stop this very wrong sudo su thing?
<oCean> bencc: echo test | sudo tee -a somefile  is the way to go
<laurence> lozzer2012
<c3l> neattoast: the important thing is that I want to set my screenlayot, im running with two monitors and run xrandr to set the screens correctly aligned. the script works if I run it manually.
<neattoast> c3l:  what about .xinitrc
<Guest54883> whats all this about?
<Sidewinder> This?
<sirriffsalot> I'm using KVIrc, but am having difficulty disabling these notifications of who is joining... Where do I do this exactly? I have the notifyer turned off completely and yet it goes on
<Guest54883> is anyone else hear running jolicloud?
<oCean> Guest54883: this is the ubuntu tech support channel
<neattoast> !help > Guest54883
<ubottu> Guest54883, please see my private message
<spartan2276> How can I run this application kde-config-tablet?
<c3l> neattoast: I also want the script to run for all users. I think .xinitrc is user-specific, right? however, should I use .xinitrc for single user-configurations?
<drPoO> can anybody point me to a tutorial for formatting a drive into ntfs from the command line
<Guest54883> gonna go over 2 windows 7 cya
<Quantum_Ion> Guest54883, They use Ubuntu here
<bencc> oCean: ok. thanks
<ikonia> ab bobweaver
<lazyfingers> is anyone able to explain why setsockopt requires a pointer to an option's value and a size of the variable with option's value? why is it necessary to put value into separate variable at all? thanks in advance.
<salahgo> Hi all, i just made a fresh install if Ubuntu 12.04 on a laptop, didn't install pretty much stuff, updated it to the new kernel 3.2.0-24, rebooted it. After boot, i couldn't load any GUI nor desktop
<salahgo> even startx fails
<Sidewinder> drPoO, Formatting ntfs is done best from Windows, I believe. Not that it won't work with gparted.
<lazyfingers> sorry, mischan
<salahgo> any idea please?
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, haha I always thought bob weaver was a bot
<trekkme> i wanna mount a drive to my home using the volumemanager, got a fstab entry for it, but vou
<trekkme> lume manager keeps mounting it to /media
<Chingy> Hiya - I'd like to get some help with a printer issue.  I have a printed which has a role of thermal paper  (80mm wide) but when I go to print, it tries to print it as an a4 page.  Which means I have a column of left hand text. Can anyone help? :(
<c3l> I have a script that runs xrandr to set up my display layout. how can I run this script automatically when I log in? also, how do I make this script run for all users?
<Quantum_Ion> Chingy, How old is your printer ?
<Chingy> brand new
<Chingy> its an Epson T20
<salahgo> Any idea why xserver won't start after this last update of kernel?
<salahgo> the 3.2.0-24?
<MirkoKa> c3l: putting a script that calls xrandr into  custom.desktop worked for me. maybe your desktop environment or gfx card configurator (like nvidia.settings) reset it again
<iceroot> salahgo: just a guess, you installed an nvidia/amd driver and maybe compiled it by hand and now it does not fit to the kernel-version it was build for
<salahgo> lool bingo!
<Chingy> an idea on the printer front?
<salahgo> i uninstall it?
<MirkoKa> lazyfingers: probably because there are many options (with different sizes) and the function should have dozends of parameters. anyway, better ask a C or network programming group
<the-erm> Does anyone know of a way to set power-settings where your machine will auto suspend if it's inactive for say ... 20 minutes.
<the-erm> xfce has the settings available, but appears unity doesn't.
<compdoc> when my 12.04 boots, the lcd screen shows a message that the rez or refresh rate is wrong. but when its finished booting, the logon page shows up fine. Is there a way to see or change the screen setting the system uses while its booting?
<c3l> MirkoKa: hm, interesting. would you mind sharing your script and custom.desktop? also, what desktop environment are you running? I am not using 3rd party drivers, and I run xubuntu.
<salahgo> iceroot: how come i can't startx in the previous version of the kernel?
<SmasherX> I have repaired a failed upgrade except for the fact that several disk drives are locked - I can't read them and it says I dont have permission; Also Disk Utility is blank - no drives shown even root (ubuntu)
<drPoO> I want to format a HDD that will be readable by a Windoze machine. Should I use mkfs.vfat or mkfs.msdos ??
<salahgo> iceroot: amazing! u just knew what i did, & now that i unistalled it, it works awesomely!! Thanks man! ^^
<longtail> drPoO: you should be using NTFS
<iceroot> salahgo: try always to use the driver from the repo instead of selfbuild drivers against a specific kernel version
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hey guys, how do i get fsync on ubuntu? Or is it not available
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: rsync?
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<WhereIsMySpoon> fsync
<salahgo> iceroot: copy that! Thank you! ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> rsync is something completely different
<salahgo> Cyall!
<drPoO> longtail, i am doing this on an old 10.04 server without internet connection and all i have is mkfs.vfat and mkfs.msdos
<WhereIsMySpoon> Basically what I was looking for was a way to call the sync command on a remote device
<WhereIsMySpoon> say a mass storage device
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i was told fsync works
<MirkoKa> c3l: http://pastebin.com/gqQfADPZ
<drPoO> longtail, it really doesnt matter to me
<drPoO> longtail, do you have a good tutorial you could point me to
<WhereIsMySpoon> i can do 'man fsync' but the actual 'fsync' command doesnt exist
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<longtail> drPoO: ah, well since your data is not important and you feel the need to use something without journaling which can lead to data loss, go ahead.
<c3l> MirkoKa: cool, thanks
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: gnulib has fsync functiion
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: gnulib: /usr/share/gnulib/lib/fsync.c
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: http://linux.die.net/man/2/fsync
<WhereIsMySpoon> iceroot, hm ok ill install that, but why can i do man fsync and not the fsync command?
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: fsync is a function not a command
<Guest92294> guys how to give permission to a folder, i want to use it on vm machine?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Guest92294, chmod
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: the manpage says fsync() not fsync
<WhereIsMySpoon> iceroot, er
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: the man page is in the manpages-dev package
<WhereIsMySpoon> soo
<WhereIsMySpoon> how can i use it
<Daghdha> Hi, igetting a 'virtualbox - error in suplibOsInit' error.
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: C programming
<Daghdha> :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<WhereIsMySpoon> i see
<WhereIsMySpoon> <_>
<WhereIsMySpoon> well
<WhereIsMySpoon> that isnt useful
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: what are you trying to do?
<tsimpson> WhereIsMySpoon: please lay off the enter key
<WhereIsMySpoon> MirkoKa, sync a remote device
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in i use 'sync /media/blah' and it runs the 'sync' command on that device
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: a storage device? you perhaps mean the rsync command?
<WhereIsMySpoon> rsync is for pushing files to a device
<WhereIsMySpoon> afaik
<SmasherX> Anybody know how to help reattach disks after a failed ubuntu upgrade from oo to pp?
<Progster> ok I'm back to where I was before
<WhereIsMySpoon>        rsync — a fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool
<iceroot> WhereIsMySpoon: rsync is also a daemon
<Progster> I can connect, and I'm launching ubuntu-2d, but I still can't see the freakin sidebar
<WhereIsMySpoon> iceroot, ..ok?
<Progster> is there a way to force the sidebar to come up, or to detect if it's not loading?
<WhereIsMySpoon> iceroot, i dont know much about daemons
<WhereIsMySpoon> other than that they're for helping processes/programs to do stuff
<DanielConvissor> MirkoKa: thank you for the idea of changing the reboot command to shutdown in the unattended-upgrade script.  guess i'll do that for now and contact the file author / open a ticket to add an option for adding a delay.
<lgl> hello, i have a little problem
<lgl> when i try to boot my ubuntu 12.04 i just get to tty1 login promt
<lgl> not to X
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: I still don't get what you are trying. syncing the files of your local and remote machine (like synching address books) or flush disk buffers to ensure that files are really written?
<WhereIsMySpoon> MirkoKa, flush disk buffers
<lgl> i press ctrl alt f7. and it is halted
<lgl> now im in the terminal
<lgl> any idea?
<gauravgrt1> QUESTION :how can i get the nvidia drivers for my graphics card GeForce GT 540M...
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: ssh remote_machine sync will call the sync command on the remote machine, of course you need to have ssh installed and configured
<shib112> @lgl...try restarting gdm
<lgl> its is stuck at checking battery state
<WhereIsMySpoon> MirkoKa, its a mass storage device
<WhereIsMySpoon> I can't ssh to it
<MirkoKa> WhereIsMySpoon: ok, sorry don't know
<Guest92294> use additional drivers
<lgl> shib112: i tryed to restart the computer.. same.. how do i restart gdm?
<WhereIsMySpoon> sudo service gdm restart
<WhereIsMySpoon> @lgl
<lgl> ok
<lgl> i try
<auronandace> lgl: 12.04 uses lightdm by default
<WhereIsMySpoon> lgl, and thats the same for any service, 'sudo service <service_name> restart'
<WhereIsMySpoon> you can change 'restart' for 'start', or 'stop' as well
<WhereIsMySpoon> MirkoKa, D:
<JMichael|work> i am having problems getting ia32-libs installed on a system recently upgraded to 12.04. does anyone know what to do about this?
<lgl> gdm unknown service
<lgl> :(
<WhereIsMySpoon> lgl use lightdm instead
<WhereIsMySpoon> as auron said
<WhereIsMySpoon> MirkoKa, thanks anyway, cya
<shib112> oh ya...restart lightdm dude...my bad...
<ldiamond> How do I change the window manager of my gnome-panel session?
<wylde_> gauravgrt1: the "Additional Drivers" (aka. jockey-gtk) tool isn't finding any?
<gauravgrt1> wylde_, :no it says no properitery drivers are used in the system and it is empty!!
<JMichael|work> i am having problems getting ia32-libs installed on a system recently upgraded to 12.04. does anyone know what to do about this?
<rollitup> I installed apache2 and when i try to start it gives me an error saying Unable to resolve host rollitup
<Daghdha> Hi, i am having some issues and i find someposts and the error also says to run this command: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<rollitup> can someone help
<Daghdha> But after checking the vboxdrv doesn't exist there at all
<wylde_> gauravgrt1: ok, I have one suggestion before I suggest the drivers from nvidia.com. You could try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<MirkoKa> rollitup: add a correct host entry in /etc/hosts
<drPoO> what partition system id should i use in fdisk if I want to make a FAT32 partition
<drPoO> is it WIN95?
<rollitup> MirkoKa: is it because when i installed ubuntu I had choosen the name of Localhost as the hostname
<rollitup> so i changed it to rollitup
<rollitup> but still get the sameerror
<gauravgrt1> wylde_ : will they work for 12.04 ??
<wylde_> gauravgrt1: I'm on 12.04 and using the drivers from jockey (nvidia GT200)
<ktchk> IS it possible to install libboot-python1.42 under ubuntu12.04?
<rollitup> MirkoKa: I have the following things mentioned in my host file 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	localhost  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<lupian> hello
<lupian> Yesterday i installed ubuntu 12.04 and after installing ati driver , i get a freeze when i restart my pc ... why?
<gauravgrt1> wylde_:ok ...
<MarcN> Has anyone tried getting a DisplayLink USB Video adapter working? Monitor is just a green screen.  Editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf didn't change anything.
<wylde_> gauravgrt1: beyond that, the best suggestion I have is the drivers from nvidia.com( although this is NOT the recommended way to get drivers). If you use them every time the kernel gets updated you'll have to re-install the drivers.
<ResQue> is there a way i can pipe the output of a command and have that output hightlight alternating lines different colours
<MirkoKa> rollitup: patience please, you seem to have a dublicate localhost entrym 127.0.1.1 should be for rollitup and 127.0.0.1 should be for localhost
<wylde_> ResQue: I bet you'd get a good answer for that in #bash :)
<ResQue> wylde_: thanks
<MirkoKa> drPoO: the hex id's are b for FAT32 and c for FAT32 LBA
<rollitup> ok
<lupian> Why get i a freeze when i restart my pc?
<ResQue> is there a way i can disable a trackpad from accept click events. the only option i can see in system settings is to disable clicks whilst typeing and it does not work very well
<ldiamond> My gnome-classic session uses Metacity. How do I make it use Compiz?
<gauravgrt1> wylde_ : apt-get is much easier than... thanks for ur help
<wylde_> gauravgrt1: np :)
<drPoO> MirkoKa, do I *need* to specify the disk type in fdisk before using mkfs?
<MirkoKa> drPoO: yes, at least windows won't recognize an FAT/NTFS partition if the id is not set
<drPoO> MirkoKa, so using mkfs -T FAT32 should be mountable on a Windoze machine correct?
<drPoO> assuming i picked FAT32 LBA as a label
<nwp_> I set up 12.04 on my laptop last week; I have run into a curious problem: it looks like the computer shuts down before it finishes writing data to disk, because when I reboot, the filesystem is full of problems. Any way to tell linux not to shut down so fast?
<wilee-nilee> lupian, where did you get this driver? I wonder if you needed it.
<lupian> i installed the repository driver
<MirkoKa> drPoO: actually it's -t but yes, should work, you might better used mkfs.vfat instead
<wilee-nilee> lupian, was it in aditional drivers or you just looked for it. Was 12.04 showing a need for a driver with symtoms?
<wilee-nilee> symptoms
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | lupian this might get you in.
<ubottu> lupian this might get you in.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rollitup> MirkoKa: thank you very much for your help :D
<lupian> ok thanks for link , but i get a freeze during the loading screen of ubuntu
<Alex_Kee> HI Guys help please! How to make icons more HQ that it appers in gnome 3! F.e. Im using docky and the quality of icons is not perfect :(
<wylde_> !ati | lupian : there may be some helpful info here too
<ubottu> lupian : there may be some helpful info here too: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lupian> ok thanks
<Lorinal> J
<Lorinal> #p
<vectory__> nwp_: a bugreport might be in order :S
<jonnykash> anyone foresee any problems with dual booting Mac OS after Ubuntu is already installed? I've resized the partition already.
<jonnykash> and fixed Grub of course
<wilee-nilee> lupian, if you get the grub menu, you may need to hold the shift down at powering on to get the menu to add the nomodeset
<Alex_Kee> How to change icons in gnome 3 on hiqh quality ?
<wilee-nilee> lupian, this is a lower graphic boot that may get you in.
<lupian> ok now i try to re-install the last drivers from ati web site
<ralfska> Can you tell me why Ubuntu doesn't fully shut down my computer? I have to press that power button and hold it.
<lupian> yes this is my problem ralfska :D
<ralfska> yes, you too lupian?
<oCean> ralfska: adding -P to the shutdown command should send a poweroff request
<lupian> yes :D
<Daghdha> I th ink i found solution but not sure what it means "Rather than change my kernel and risk screwing something up, I looked at the available packages relating to linux-generic-pae and found the relevant linux-headers package was not installed. Installing this -- then reinstalling virtualbox-ose-dkms -- fixed the issue."
<wylde_> dagerik: yep, that's the correct way :) VBox needs the headers for the dkms. :)
<ralfska> oCean: yes, this might be a work around but I'd like it that it shut down by itself
<Daghdha> worked fine till 2 hours ago though :/
<wylde_> Daghdha: odd, did it change after an update?
<Daghdha> Might have not rebooted it after an update. Also rebooted with a USB attached once. THought that caused it maybe.
<Daghdha> USB-CDROM
<Daghdha> i can start my virtual machine manually though. It works.
<mfilipe> will Ubuntu team updates the gimp to 2.8?
<wylde_> Daghdha: I don't "think" so. Stranger things have happened though.
<shaneo> hey guys could i get some help with ubuntu desktop. It seems that I can no longer boot into unity3D. I have Intel HD graphics card and all was working earlier i got an xorg update and when i performed it i could no longer use unity3d. Any suggestions?
<Daghdha> But every boot i get a message that says some kernel driver is not installed and tells me to run s omething that uisn't even there in the /etc/init.d dir
<Daghdha> So what  package should i install? linux-generic-pae?
<jonnykash> mfilipe, I had that same question the other day. you can find the repository to add for the latest version if you look around. otherwise, ubuntu will add it eventually.
<wylde_> Daghdha: hmm, I can't say I've ever seen that. Maybe I should browse the logs on my server.
<wylde_> Daghdha: Maybe I misunderstood earlier. You installed the headers, reinstalled VBox fix it already no?
<TzeM> Good afternoon
<mfilipe> jonnykash, thankks
<wylde_> *fixed
<meraj> hi,can any one help me..i have installed dictionary in 10.04 ,bt nt able to get this?
<sdffreuir> I'm having a bit of a problem...due to a bug, my brightness is set to 24 and cannot be changed in any of the usual ways. I'm trying to manually overwrite /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness, the cause of the problem (it's at 24), but it keeps giving me 'write error: Input/output error' and refuses to let me change my brightness. I'm on a LiveCD if that's related. Ubuntu 10.04
<Daghdha> wylde_: No it is not fixed and no i did not install headers
<Daghdha> Making screenshot now
<sdffreuir> Is there any way to write to actual_brightness? All solutions to this problem basically come down to changing that value, but nobody else seems to have any problems changing it
<meraj> can any one help me?
<shaneo> here is my lshw output for my graphics card http://paste.ubuntu.com/967278/
<sdffreuir> (Naturally, this is using sudo)
<wylde_> Daghdha: ahh ok. Installing the headers for your current kernel should do the trick. Rather than re-install VBox I believe 'dpkg-reconfigure <package>' will rebuild the dkms using the new headers. I'll fire up my thin client here and check on my server box.
<meraj> wylde: can u help me??
<Daghdha> pfew
<Daghdha> This is what it says after login http://tinypic.com/r/2hpiu0z/6
<balazs> hi. does anyone know where I can find 11.10 DVD ISO-s ?
<wylde_> Daghdha: how did you install virtualbox?
<Daghdha> It has been on there for 2 years, i t hink i used synaptic back then
<Daghdha> How do i know what the package is for the headers?
<BotaniCar> hi, i'm forced to ifup my NIC after reboot because system is not finding it by itself, after i do that , my DNS resolving is not working ( /etc/resolv.conf is empty) ; how can i manualy and permanently populate resolv.conf ( i dont have a DHCP server on network to let it handle IP distribution )
<lostogre> I am trying pacemaker in precise and corosync doesn't want to come online. It complains about an interface not being defined, even though there is one clearly defined. Any ideas?
<yodawg123> I have a nasty zero access rootkit on my windows machine that I can't get rid with. I've tried 5-6 different programs to get rid of it. If I booted using a Ubuntu Live cd, could I possible get rid of it? What anti-virus software do you guys recommend?
<white-energy> Guys.. i have a problem with a growing partition so fast... ("/" filesystem) it just gets full when rebooting.. returns an error... Someone PM me please =)
<wylde_> Daghdha: hmm, so running 'sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' doesn't do anything? Just complains that it isn't there?
<oceanman2345> anybody around? i could use a little help
<modernbob> no one is here
<bazhang> oceanman2345, ask a question
<Sidewinder> yodawg123, There is clamav.
<modernbob> hehehe
<nownot> what is the a good software package to steam hd media from my ubuntu box to my iPad over wireless n? something that could possibly transcode or ????
<oceanman2345> oh, shucks
<white-energy> Guys.. i have a problem with a growing partition so fast... ("/" filesystem) it just gets full....
<Daghdha> The error i get is the picture. The running of the vboxdrv, yes correct, it is not there on the filesystem
<zuci> Hi! please help if anyone aware: I have this BITH magnet link:
<zuci> xt=urn:btih:A5979FA5905E96AFAB035C156AC9B1021738C401&dn=EsquireClock&tr=udp%3a//tracker.openbittorrent.com%3a80/announce
<zuci> How to download it via client? I am running Transmission on ubuntu ans still have no luck
<modernbob> oceanman2345: bitdender
<oceanman2345> i just upgraded my htpc from 11.04->11.10->12.04 and the x driver isn't working
<white-energy> Guys.. i have a problem with a growing partition so fast... ("/" filesystem) it just gets full....
<oceanman2345> lemme rephrase, the nvidia driver isn't working
<Daghdha> Maybe it needs the headers on server equipment added?
<nownot> what is the a good software package to steam hd media from my ubuntu box to my iPad over wireless n? something that could possibly transcode or ????
<oceanman2345> if i apt-get purge nvidia-current everything (lightdm, xbmc --standalone) starts up fine, albeit slow and choppy, otherwise i end up with a black screen
<wylde_> Daghdha: hmm.. that isn't related to kernel headers, any chance virtualbox-dkms or somesuch got removed?
<wilee-nilee> yodawg123, a rootkit equals a wipe a reload of a clean image, or a reinstall, you would never really know if yiou got this cleaned out
<Daghdha> I already reinstalled it twice since the error started occuring
<modernbob> oceanman2345: thats a tough one...   thats one of those deals where its better to do a clean install
<craigbass1976> I've installed java according to the directions here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  If I want to give openjdk a whirl (in the past it has not worked well with my ERP) do I just install it, or should I go about trying to undo the previous install somehow?
<sdffreuir> Does anybody know? Due to a bug, my brightness is set to 24 and cannot be changed in any of the usual ways. I'm trying to manually overwrite /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness, the cause of the problem (it's at 24), but it keeps giving me 'write error: Input/output error' and refuses to let me change my brightness. I'm on a LiveCD if that's related. Ubuntu 10.04
<sdffreuir> Is there any way to write to actual_brightness? All solutions to this problem basically come down to changing that value, but nobody else seems to have any problems changing it
<wilee-nilee> balazs, http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/11.10/release/  please look on line first the channels ask for this, this is a easy find
<lostogre> wylde_, why are you trying to install VirtualBox?
<modernbob> oceanman2345: I would back everything up and do a fresh 12.04 install
<wylde_> lostogre: I'm not, I'm helping Daghdha with a problem they are having.
<oceanman2345> •modernbob• we couldn't say, install the natty nvidia-current?
<lostogre> I see.
<oceanman2345> i shoulda pinned the dam thing
<modernbob> oceanman2345: I would back everything up first.. then you can try anything you want
<Daghdha> lostogre: No he's helping me, vbox started popping a kernel driver error. It works when i run it after that. Just need to get rid of the: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2hpiu0z&s=6
<MirkoKa> white-energy: try the Baobab tool to see where the consumtion comes from
<Dr_willis> nownot,  theres several upnp servers in the repos. such  as ushare, or mediatomb that can stream to dlna devices and softare
<nownot> Dr_willis: will look at those, thanks
<oceanman2345> only problem with that is, i got about 1.5T on there with no where else to put it
<lostogre> Daghdha, is there a particular reason that you need Virtualbox?
<Daghdha> yes
<modernbob> oceanman2345: I hear you.....   I built a nas box because of that
<craigbass1976> Actually, java -version isn't giving me anything, so I've got something screwed up... Perhaps the install is fine but I forgot a link?
<Daghdha> I am running it for 2 years+ with a virtual machine
<oal> I upgraded my server to 12.04 but it no longer connects to the internet after a reboot. Any ideas?
<oceanman2345> well, i've got a 2T raid 5, but it's about full too
<lostogre> Daghdha, I did the same till one day I compared vbox to kvm and found that kvm is MUCH faster.
<bazhang> oal, try #ubuntu-server
<lostogre> Daghdha, I converted day and never looked back.
<oal> Thanks, bazhang
<crankharder> i've got a ubunt server in a VM - i just added a net host only network adapter, can i automagically reconfigure my networking the same a way the installer would've done had that interface existed at time of install?
<foxfire> <-- oceanman2345
<Daghdha> lostogre: I like the fact i would -if needed- could run the vmachine on windows hosts too.
<wylde_> Daghdha:  https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=27618  <-- last post.
<Guest4141> Does 12.04 fit on a CD?
<lostogre> Daghdha, that is really the only reason to run vbox. sigh.
<rile_bre> i need hellp , xps 17 .with nvdia gt 555m  i got 1920x1080 (16:9) . in 2d :(  cant see hz i bet is 60 ...need that nvdia driver to configure  if someone can hellp me on pvt.wil be gratefull
<xangua> Guest4141: yes
<romica> How I can recovery data from a LibreOffice Calc document because I close it without save it?
<Guest4141> Anyone ^^
<wylde_> Daghdha: basically it's telling you to add vboxdrv to /etc/modules
<foxfire> is there a server op around to kick my ghost?
<wylde_> Daghdha: but don't use sudo to satrt gedit, use gksu gedit :)
<Daghdha> ok
<GauravB> xangua: I have the 12.04 ISO which is 735MB
<foxfire> •modernbob• it's kinda an older platform, i wouldn't be suprised if the problem isn't the upgrade but the driver itself
<compdoc> Daghdha, if the goal is to run an OS like Windows from your ubuntu desktop, then vbox is better at graphics. If the goal is to run an OS as a server thats always runnig in the background, then qemu-kvm is better
<Guest62836> guys how can i install league of legends with wine? all tuts are old
<modernbob> foxfire: what vid card
<auronandace> !appdb | Guest62836
<ubottu> Guest62836: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<foxfire> •modernbob• it's an integrated GeForce 6150 LE
<Daghdha> ok i have added it. Rebooting now.
<foxfire> •modernbob• that's what lshw says anyway
<modernbob>  foxfire : that shouldn't be a problem
<foxfire> k, well, looks like i'm doing ANOTHER install today, thanks
<modernbob> foxfire: good luck
<Daghdha> compdoc: It's just aserver i connect mostly to it with RDP. I will get this working 1st before thinking of KVM
<foxfire> •modernbob• geuss it's a god thing i got my apt-cacher setup
<romica> How I can recovery data from a LibreOffice Calc document because I close it without save it?
<auronandace> romica: you asked a while ago, the answer is the same, very unlikely
<Daghdha> sigh. I got 4 new errors now, warning about eth2.
<compdoc> Daghdha, sure. ppl use VMs for different reasons
<wylde_> Daghdha: bugger :(
<romica> <auronandace> i worked a few hours
<romica> <auronandace>and lose it
<bazhang> romica, install from backups
<rat0ncit0> romica , are you widdle?
<auronandace> romica: you asked a few hours ago too i think, if you started again you probably would have caught up to where you were
<romica> bazhang> how to do it, please?
<rile_bre> what comand in shell  to chek what video driver i m on it ?
<bazhang> romica, get the backups you saved earlier, and use that
<ldiamond> For some reason, every single session now use Metacity. How do I get rid of it and use compiz instead?
<wylde_> Daghdha: Does this situation match the issues you're having?
<wylde_> Daghdha: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+question/141370
<nyuszika7h> Is there any recommended editor for Unity? gedit doesn't seem to be installed by default anymore.
<MirkoKa> ldiamond: try to use gconf-editor and set the /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager to "compiz" instead of "nautilus"
<auronandace> nyuszika7h: gedit is installed by default
<wylde_> nyuszika7h: what makes you say that?
<nyuszika7h> It wasn't for me on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<romica> thank you!
<wylde_> nyuszika7h: it will be listed in the HUD as "Text Editor"
<ldiamond> MirkoKa, I'm on 12.04, no such config
<ldiamond> MirkoKa, /desktop/gnome/session doesn't exist
<nyuszika7h> I was trying to install and run gedit on my server without X11 all the time apparently. >_<
<jiffe98> so it looks like with 3TB drives ubuntu is using a different partition table type that requires a specific boot partition ?
<nyuszika7h> How can I get a list of all apps rather than just recent ones in the HUD?
<donavan01> Is there any linux alternative to MS Access ... I need a data base that will let me do easy form creation without having to go overboard... I just want to create a small database and UI to take care of my finances
<auronandace> nyuszika7h: what? gedit is a graphical eitor
<wylde_> nyuszika7h: heh yeah that won't work very well :)
<auronandace> editor
<nyuszika7h> auronandace: I know
<nyuszika7h> I was under the illusion I was in Ubuntu
<nyuszika7h> Well, I was, but I was SSHed into my server and tried installing gedit there
<wylde_> nyuszika7h: hehe yeah, I've done that too.
<auronandace> nyuszika7h: oh sorry, just got what you meant
<x__> need some help tryin to switch off acpi to do install
<najam> exit
<Daghdha> wylde_: I am trying that now
<Cydus> Is there any reason I should choose ubuntu for a webserver over centos?
<wylde_> nyuszika7h: at the bottom of the HUD there are icons, the second from the left is applications, once you click that at the top right you can filter what is shown.
<bazhang> Cydus, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<gtamaster900> Quick question, Is there a tool to change the background color in the accessory menu in ubuntu 12.04?
<Cydus> ok
<WoahImaShark> Alrighty, so new problem... Every time I run the Ubuntu 12.04 installer off of my flash drive, be it through the try ubuntu or other option, it just goes through the installation like normal and then I reboot it acts like it was never installed. I tried re-downloading 12.04 and formatting the drive, restarting, and even using a different drive with /another/ 12.04 and all that ever happens...
<WoahImaShark> ...is it either hangs on the installation or if I go through the wizard it'll just close out and leave me with the loading cursor.
<wylde_> Daghdha: alrighty. From what you told me that sounds like a good potential solution.
<wylde_> gtamaster900: System Settings -> Appearance
<nyuszika7h> I see, thanks wylde_
<wylde_> gtamaster900: hmm or maybe I misunrstoof the question... :/
<wylde_> *misunderstood even
<glebaron> donavan01, there are lots of options.
<gtamaster900> I want to actually choose the color of the background behind the applications menus
<donavan01> glebaron ... and those options would be?
<x__> need some help tryin to switch off acpi to do install, getting an error tosh_acpi not  found and install freeze at 87% using natty
<ezraw> for some reason holding down the super key doesn't show the help overlay, and the super-e to show all windows doesn't work. It's like it retained the keyboard shortcuts I had in 10.04
<leal> WoahImaShark: if instalition dont work test text-based install http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<glebaron> donavan01, LibreOffice Base...
<glebaron> donavan01, Mysql + PHPMyadmin
<rootnoobtux> can i install cms on ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop?
<xangua> gtamaster900: if you change the background, the dash will use the predominant color
<glebaron> donavan01, those two would be the both very good.
<wylde_> gtamaster900: yeah I realized that after I hit "enter", I'm not sure if/how you can do that. Sorry.
<Jef91> How do I choose which session I am logging into with LightDM?
<Jef91> EG Gnome/KDE/E17
<donavan01> glebaron ... does PHPMyadmin do WYSIWYG like form creation
<Jef91> I don't see any obvious option like LXDM/GDM have
<gtamaster900> I am using gnome classic sorry should have specified that
<gtamaster900> With the old drop down menus
<glebaron> donavan01, It's all in the browser. No need for forms.
<ComatoseD> Hi there ... just wondering if anyone could give me a hand with making a couple of commands permanent with 12.04
<wylde_> gtamaster900: ubuntu-tweak may accomplish what you're after.
<krababbel> Anyone knows if Myunity can be used in gnome-shell too?
<donavan01> glebaron ... so basically it will act like I have a local webserver running to do everything
<krababbel> I want to change the fonts in gnome-shell
<rootnoobtux> can i install cms on ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop?
<OerHeks> krababbel, no, gnome-shell is not using unity.
<nownot> how do I allow remote access vnc in 12.04? I don't see the remote desktop preferences
<xangua> !info cms lucid | rootnoobtux
<wylde_> krababbel: I've not had great experiences with myunity, ubuntu-tweak can do that I believe
<ubottu> rootnoobtux: Package cms does not exist in lucid
<krababbel> OerHeks wylde_ Thank you!
<OerHeks> wylde_ +1
<xangua> krababbel: you could try, but for change gnome-shell themes you need gnome-tweak-tool
<wylde_> :)
<glebaron> donavan01, that's correct. http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<xangua> !info gnome-tweal-tool | krababbel
<ubottu> krababbel: Package gnome-tweal-tool does not exist in precise
<ihavenoname>  l
<xangua> !info gnome-tweak-tool | krababbel
<ubottu> krababbel: gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.4-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 79 kB, installed size 570 kB
<krababbel> I see, I'll look aound
<wylde_> krababbel: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<craigbass1976> when I type sudo update-alternatives --config java, where is this list I see coming from?
<Aha2Y> Hey.
<Amrauz> hello.
<Aha2Y> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024822 <- Anyone got a solution? :>
<krababbel> advanced settings it's called in software center. I used that before, and sometimes gnome-shell hung at login. A comment in Software center confirms this.
<auronandace> !here | Aha2Y
<ubottu> Aha2Y: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Aha2Y> Yes, But the language is dutch ._.
<Pinkamena_D> hi
<LukeNukem> 12.04 is beta
<LukeNukem> or is it stable????~!!!
<auronandace> Aha2Y: then explain your problem in english or use the dutch channel
<krababbel> wylde_: I'll look int tweak, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> So - my network manager applet disappeared... how can I get that back?  :)
<LukeNukem> SOMEONE
<LukeNukem> is 12.04 stable
<wylde_> LukeNukem: 12.04 is released
<bazhang> LukeNukem, its released
<LukeNukem> \m/
<Aha2Y> May i know the dutch chan?
<wylde_> LukeNukem: it was released on April 26th.
<MirkoKa> craigbass1976:  /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/java
<Aha2Y> The channel name*
<bazhang> Aha2Y, #ubuntu-nl
<ComatoseD> I have an issue with making a couple of commands permanent in 12.04 : sudo modprobe -r iwlagn & sudo modprobe iwlagn bt_coex_active=0
<LukeNukem> wylde_, damn i just got the alert of want to upgrade on my 11.10
<Pinkamena_D> i am running ubuntu server for about half a year now and recently this has been happening maybe a day or so of server uptime : May  4 11:51:57 xseries kernel: [174049.008015] INFO: rcu_bh_state detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 6, t=4653300 jiffies)
<LukeNukem> is it stable
<ComatoseD> anyone know where these need to be saved and what file name
<bazhang> LukeNukem, yes. stop repeating
<auronandace> LukeNukem: works fine here
<Pinkamena_D> what does this mean?
<LukeNukem> ok ok
<wylde_> LukeNukem: for me it has been, very much so.
<bazhang> Pinkamena_D, try #ubuntu-server perhaps
<Pinkamena_D> ok
<Amrauz> Anyone here know about recovering deleted files?
<bazhang> !undelete | Amrauz
<ubottu> Amrauz: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Amrauz> Thanks
<MirkoKa> ComatoseD: you probably look for /etc/modules
<sw0rdfish> LukeNukem, stop disturbing this channel plz :P
<LukeNukem> YOU FISH sw0rdfish !
<bazhang> !ot | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ComatoseD> Mirkoka : ty i will check it out .. the orrigional post i read reffers to /etc/modprob.d
<ComatoseD> but that ws for 11.10 and doesn't seem to persist in 12.04
<Toph2> Amrauz,,, have you tried opening 'Trash' and restoring?
<Amrauz> Toph2 it's a SD card, that my father deleted on windows 7.
<Toph2> Amrauz,,, ok
<Amrauz> He wants me to recover the files.
<ComatoseD> amrauz : parted magic has some nice tools for file recovery
<mangdood> I'm having trouble with getting packages for 11.10. Is it because of the new release?
<Daghdha> top
<jrib> mangdood: what trouble?
<Escherial> hey, i'm running wubi and i'd like to resize my virtual hard disk from windows. how would i go about doing that without losing all my data? :|
<mangdood> jrib, "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<jrib> mangdood: where does the package come from (apt-cache policy PACKAGE)
<Escherial> is lvpm still supported?
<mangdood> jrib, can't locate the package...?
<jrib> mangdood: what package?
<jrib> mangdood: it would be best if you just pastebin everything (commands and full output)
<LinuxMonkey> !paste | mangdood
<ubottu> mangdood: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mangdood> jrib, alright
<mangdood> ...what, I'm running the command to install again and I'm not having the problem.. I'll pastebin what the error was before
<mangdood> jrib, http://pastebin.com/rptQqg2c
<jrib> mangdood: apt-cache policy extlinux unetbootin
<jrib> !away > JMichael|work
<ubottu> JMichael|work, please see my private message
<abourget> hey guys, I don't know why, but I just upgraded to 12.04 and now the default font in Firefox and Chrome is just *so* small and irritating..
<abourget> has that happened to anyone else ?
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i get full single to to wireless connection.. I'm 5 feey from my router and only hve to bars...?
<Scunizi> I've noticed on 11.10 with the recent updates (kernel included) that web access speed/refresh etc has really slowed down..
<add1ctus> Is it possible to have Youtube as a source on the Video Unity lens? (currently you can only watch Youtube Education / Movies or Shows)
<wylde> !ipv6 | Scunizi
<ubottu> Scunizi: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<pitcrazy79> !list
<ubottu> pitcrazy79: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Daghdha> moving to kvm
<add1ctus> anyone?
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i get full single to to wireless connection.. I'm 5 feey from my router and only hve to bars...?
<martian> Can anyone recommend a room suitable for general systems questions? My NAS raid array seems to be dying!
<hexacode> anyone know an ubuntu util that counts lines?   i need to see how many files are in a directory so i want to pipe "ls"  into some utility that counts... anyone know any?
<wylde> !alis | martian
<ubottu> martian: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<martian> wylde: oh nifty! Thanks.
<wylde> martian:  /msg alis list *NAS*
<wylde> martian: :)
<xangua> i saw this on omg! ubuntu add1ctus http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/youtube-lens-adds-minitube-playback-option
<longtail> !search ubuntu 12.04 with keygen
<ubottu> Found:
<longtail> :3
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: being too close to your wifi router is just as bad as being too far.
<bazhang> longtail, why search for keygen
<mangdood> jrib, I was actually able to install it for some reason after you asked me to check where the package was from... I tried apt-get update, so maybe that did the trick..?
<add1ctus> xangua: thanks, i'll check it now
<MirkoKa> hexacode: ls -1 | wc -l  # or use find instead of ls
<longtail> bazhang: I want the professional version of Ubuntu (jesting)
<bazhang> longtail, the syntax is /msg ubottu find keygen
<rile_bre> nvidia 302.07. is this driver save to play with . help
<kapz> hey, I have upgrade my ubuntu install to 12.04, but unlike fresh install the background of lightdm does not change after logout, how do i correct it
<longtail> xD
<Daghdha> xangua: What am i looking at?
<wylde> rile_bre: if it's not from the repos, you won't get support here.
<longtail> bazhang: hah, didn't think about the BIND stuff
<hexacode> thanks MirkoKa
<Brustofski-Fan> wyggler2_, useing ubuntu i can't even go down stairs with the laptop.. get to the stair case and loose connection.. windows 7 i can go outside
<rile_bre> wylde ..ty ..what to do to rich to unity 3d . my card nvidia gt 5xx m
<mangdood> jrib, is this a security problem I need to worry about, even though I have the packages installed now?
<wylde> rile_bre: have you run the "Additional Drivers" utility in System Settings?
<rile_bre> just stay with unity 2d or keep  playing with nvdia drivers for linux
<rile_bre> wylde...no i m skared ..newbuy
<rile_bre> i use ubuntu for a year  not touch terinal only if is step by step alreday skript ok
<wylde> rile_bre: use that, or 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' from the terminal
<Brustofski-Fan> wylde, useing ubuntu i can't even go down stairs with the laptop.. get to the stair case and loose connection.. windows 7 i can go outside
<add1ctus> xangua : I don't think that's what I'm looking for... as I can see that's a whole new lens, while I just want to add sources to the one that comes with Unity
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: ok, well you should have specified that in your original question. :)
<wylde> !details | Brustofski-Fan
<ubottu> Brustofski-Fan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rile_bre> ty
<Brustofski-Fan> wylde, i noticed there is a broadcom-sta-source and broadcom-sta-common... should i install those
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: no one here knows what's happening with your system but you. So we need details to be able to offer any assistance :)
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: your wireless chipset is broadcom?
<Brustofski-Fan> wylde, yes
<wylde> !broadcom | Brustofski-Fan
<ubottu> Brustofski-Fan: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rile_bre> wylde is it ok if i pvt  to ( to spend 2 min of your time ) ty in advance
<wylde> Brustofski-Fan: I don't have any experience with the issue. That link is the best I can offer :)
<hariswaroop> hai
<mangdood> Is there any reason to have multiple versions of Linux on my system?
<wylde> rile_bre: here in channel is fine, if someone knows something I don't they can jump in and help then.
<jrib> mangdood: kernel or distros?
<bazhang> mangdood, a couple of back up kernels? sure
<Logan_> mangdood: When you update the kernel in Ubuntu, it doesn't automatically remove the older one.
<wylde> mangdood: only if you have a reason for needing them.
<rile_bre> ok wylde  step by step where to go what to do 4 nvidia
<Brustofski-Fan> wylde, Ok.. And thanks
<wylde> rile_bre: open System Settings >> Additional Drivers
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   rile_bre
<gabriellhrn> Hello everybody
<wylde> rile_bre: or what bazhang  said, that's the quickest, easiest way.
<hariswaroop> i have just upgrade to 112.04 lts now i am not able to boot window 8 without ubuntu grub loader
<arcaos> hello folks
<hariswaroop> help
<gabriellhrn> Wich type of cipher is used when I use ecryptfs-setup-private?
<rile_bre> wilde  bazhand ty i will try
<arcaos> is there a way of knowing how a update is going from 11.10 to 12.04 in a terminal window?
<RiXtEr--Home> Hey does anyone know of a program that will log everything in a console until stopped?
<arcaos> it seems to have stalled......
<hariswaroop> no
<a7mid> k
<hariswaroop> bye
<MirkoKa> RiXtEr--Home: try the "script" command
<RiXtEr--Home> MirkoKa, will do thanks.
<wylde> hariswaroop: ummm, you can't boot windows 8 at all? Or you have to use grub to do it? (which is the expected result if you installed grub to the mbr of that drive)
<Escherial> this is going to sound awfully braindead, but how can i tell how large my ubuntu partition is? i'm using wubi :|
<wylde> Escherial: df -h in terminal
<rinzler> ok. in order to settle a dispute, is linux pronounced with a long, or short i?
<smile> hi :) How can I link libicu48 to libicu44? making a virtual package or something? :) a package needs 44, i only have 48 :p
<wylde> !ot | rinzler
<ubottu> rinzler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Escherial> i'm going to assume it's /dev/loop0, since that's the one that 24G in size
<guntbert> how can I find out why ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 is "kept back" (even after apt-get dist-upgrade) ?
<wylde> Escherial: yep, using wubi your system is running on a loop device.
<smile> guntbert: maybe it's not compatible with your other packages
<Escherial> i seem to be using 93% of the available 24G...i wonder if there's any easy way to decrease that so i can install 12
<LinuxMonkey> rinzler:  check out http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<guntbert> smile: :)  I still would like to find out, exactly why
<Escherial> my parent windows partition has 74G free, so i imagine i can expand my wubi "partition"
<bazhang> Escherial, check the wubi guide for that
<wylde> Escherial: personally I wouldn't reccomend wubi for anything but trying out ubuntu. If you don't want a dual boot, I'd suggest Ubuntu in Virtualbox over wubi.
<bazhang> !wubi | Escherial
<ubottu> Escherial: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<Scunizi> wylde: you think that recent updates changed my current IPv6 settings?  Updates won't normally do that will they?
 * sladen looks at LinuxMonkey and rinzler 
<smile> guntbert: try installing synaptic and upgrading the package :) you can see the detailed changes there
<Escherial> right, i'm familiar with what it is, but now that i'm committed to ubuntu i'm not sure how move it to its own partition and dual boot
<Escherial> i don't mind dual booting at all :)
<wylde> Scunizi: They may have. I didn't have a problem but some have.
<Escherial> my optical drive is unfortunately shot, barring the possibility of doing the partition resizing/copying from a live CD
<auronandace> Escherial: dual boot is better than wubi
<Scunizi> wylde: on updates or upgrades?  I haven't upgraded yet.
<wylde> Escherial: you can make a live usb thumb/pendrive :)
<wylde> Scunizi: moment. :)
<rile_bre> momy i m in trouble
<rile_bre> cant find noting
<rile_bre> mest up need another clean instal  i gess. dang:(
<guntbert> smile: that is possible of course - but I am seriously curious - I want to know before (not only for this special package,  but generally - what makes a package "kept back")
<auronandace> guntbert: usually dependency issues
<kapz> hey, I have upgrade my ubuntu install to 12.04, but unlike fresh install the background of lightdm does not change after logout, how do i correct it
<wylde> Scunizi: if you do      lsmod | grep ipv6    in terminal do you get any output?
<SmasherX> an upgrade from "precise" to "oneiric" is not supported with this tool ???
<Escherial> oh, on that note, is it worth it to go to 12.04? is it more stable?
<smile> guntbert: try apt-get kept back googl'ing :p
<guntbert> auronandace: ack - do you know how to find those issues?
<xangua> !downgrade | SmasherX
<ubottu> SmasherX: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<MrIronMan> Hello guys, I managed to install 12.04 on a crap hardware (256 ram, nvidia fx 5500) and I am getting some strange behavior with USB mouse and the ps/2 keyboard, the mouse suddenly and randomly stops and the keyboard go nuts, repeating the last key I typed, randomly as well. Could anybody try to point me to the right direction of the fix?
<guntbert> smile: umph :-)
<wylde> Escherial: it's been runnig very well for me, on my hardware.
<perlsyntax> How do i get my usb drive to show up on unetbootin?
<auronandace> guntbert: a good place to start is if you have any ppas
<SmasherX> I am not trying to downgrade, I am trying to complete upgrade which failed
<perlsyntax> Any ideas
<MrIronMan> if anybody have had this issue before and I can give away more info as well
<guntbert> auronandace: good point - although I expected them to be disabled after the upgrade - but I will have a look, thx for the idea
<OerHeks> MrIronMan, add more ram
<MrIronMan> OerHeks: are you sure this will cause that?
<wylde> MrIronMan: that system is going to be very slow. 256MB of ram will force the system to constantly page to the hd.
<kion> upgraded to 12.04 ....... Where is my tracert command ?????
<smile> guntbert: you can do that, i hope :D
<jpds> kion: tracepath is installed by default.
<MrIronMan> Althought it sounds strange, the system is smooth
<wylde> MrIronMan: you might want to check out lubuntu
<auronandace> guntbert: i avoid ppas altogether but i think the usual procedure is to remove ppas then upgrade
<MrIronMan> wylde: hummmm great ideia!
<wylde> !lubuntu | MrIronMan
<ubottu> MrIronMan: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<blocky> is it better to install grub to /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<auronandace> blocky: depends if you want grub on your mbr
<wylde> blocky: sda is a device, sda1 is a partition :)
<Escherial> wylde: hmm, thanks for the vote of confidence :)
<guntbert> auronandace: they get disabled during the upgrade process - but I still will have a look :-)
<MrIronMan> wylde: I wanted to give my grandparents a nice Unity interface while trying to keep the old hardware there, cause it "still works"
<smile> If you get problems with deb files you can always use the Linux Generic Binaries. => what is that? :)
<LinuxMonkey> and wylde is a superstar :)
<Escherial> do any of you have an issue with unity where the menus for the status icons in the top right become offset somehow, so that it becomes difficult to select one of them?
<wylde> MrIronMan: yeah, but with the lack of ram you're going to probably have a fair number of strange behaviors.
<MrIronMan> another issue is the vertical sinc on the TV :(
<blocky> well I have a windows 7 install on another disk that I want grub to also boot, does that make a difference?
<smile> MrIronMan: :(
<perlsyntax> ?Does anyone know how to get m y usb drive to show up on unetbootin??
<Escherial> i've noticed in kde programs like kate that the menu items tend to shuffle around, too
<perlsyntax> ?
<MrIronMan> just as I thought *SAD*
<moonunitzappa> What is it formatted as perlsyntax
<Escherial> also, the background of tooltips in eclipse is black on black, which is admittedly quite hard to read
<perlsyntax> i try to get it to format to fat32
<Escherial> no idea how many of these problems have to do with unity proper, though...
<perlsyntax> i got gparted
<wylde> blocky: grub should recognize the windows install wherever it is on the system.
<perlsyntax> i use xcfe desktop
<moonunitzappa> I thikn when that happend to me i just reformated the whole drive again.
<blocky> I don't really understand whether I should install to the partition or the mbr
<wylde> blocky: just be sure not to point the installer at your windows partition :)
<perlsyntax> moonunitzappa,Any ideas
<Escherial> oh, and on the topic of UI bugs, the standard open/save dialogs are always slightly larger than the screen, which means i have to struggle for that 2-pixel wide resize region in order to make the 'ok' button visible
<blocky> I've already installed ubuntu, but grub won't boot
<Escherial> i'll stop now :|
<blocky> I am back in the livecd
<moonunitzappa> reformat as FAT32
<kion>  jpds:  Thanks
<wylde> blocky: the OS goes to a partition, GRUB (the bootloader) goes to the mbr
<perlsyntax> I don't understand why it doing this.
<wylde> Escherial: report a bug :)
<wylde> Escherial: is there a specific app it happens with?
<WoahImaShark> Erm... I dunno if this is just me, but whenever I try and download the text based installer from the ubuntu site, it brings me to some mirror directory.
<blocky> when I run sudo grub-install /dev/sda I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<perlsyntax> hello
<Escherial> wylde: i notice it mostly in the gimp, since i save/open things frequently in that, but it happens in every application
<Escherial> as far as filing bugs goes, i think every thing i mentioned was reported (some of them months ago), with a few intervening releases between them being reported and now
<perlsyntax> Oh i see no one knows.
<Escherial> i guess my option now is to switch to another window manager
<blocky> could the reason it's not booting be because fdisk shows sda1 starts at  2048 instead of 1?
<Escherial> there are a lot of things i like about unity, though, which makes it unfortunate...
<wylde> Escherial: hmmm I'm not sure what package you'd file that against. I suppose Unity would cover it for now. If that's wrong a triager will sort it out or get in touch for more information. Just do 'ubuntu-bug unity' in terminal ans that will start the bug report process for you. :)
<Escherial> wylde: sounds good :) i'll try reporting them, then, and seeing what happens. i'm always afraid that i'll duplicate an existing issue or file it in the wrong place, but i guess it's alright if someone else sorts them out later
<perlsyntax> ?????????????
<wylde> blocky: ummm, I think I need a little background on what you've done previously.
<MrIronMan> Well, I know this is an Ubuntu channel and all that, but could anybody suggest a nice lighweight distro (like Lubuntu was mentioned) in which I can have BIG icons and fixed shortcuts on the desktop? I would like to them to look in the leat on the menus, could I do that in Lubuntu?
<perlsyntax> i get up!
<Escherial> wylde: thanks for the advice :)
<Escherial> just having someone to hear me out is reassuring, heh
<wylde> Escherial: even if it's a duplicate you may be able to provide info someone else couldn't :)
<MrIronMan> sorry about my english
<blocky> wylde after the install, the system wouldn't boot
<hariswaroop> rry
<blocky> I rebooted into the livecd and noticed /dev/sda1 did not have its boot flag set, so I set that in parted
<blocky> still not booting
<wylde> MrIronMan: I beleieve you can do that, I'd have to have a look at my thin client here(I've never done it) since my ltsp server uses lxde :)
<blocky> now when I boot I get a grub prompt though, which is better than before
<blocky> perhaps if I run ubiquity again it will all sort itself out?
<wylde> blocky: yeah run the full install, at the end it will install the bootloader where you tell it to.
<blocky> what will happen if I execute this in parted: move 1 1 <current end of partition 1>
<MrIronMan> wylde: that should be a great start, I am getting it here, gonna do a first run on a VM and then I will deploy on the machine, thanks for the kind attention
<saimon777> hi
<wylde> blocky: like I said before just don't point the installer at your windows partition.
<blocky> its on a different disk
<wylde> MrIronMan: glad to help :)
<blocky> I'm having all these problems because there was some wierd fake raid setup that I didn't know about
<sokak> Question: there is any other part of the system where package sources can be located other than /etc/apt/sources.list?
<blocky> but I have mostly removed that, I think
<bencc> I'm using checkinstall and getting: Copying files to the temporary directory...
<bencc> and it just hangs
<wylde> blocky: ahh ok, ummm did that kill your windows install?
<saimon777> i get "error while writing tags" in ncmpcpp every time i try to save an mp3 tag
<bencc> how can I chekc if it is still working?
<blocky> no
<blocky> I reformatted the 2nd drive in windows, so now I have one disk with a windows partition, one empty disk ntfs format, and then I ran dmraid -E -r /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd
<wylde> blocky: ahh ok, good stuff then.
<blocky> so now I'm trying to install ubuntu to /dev/sda, it's a 30gb solid state, and avoid the windows disks altogether
<rile_bre> walde i m sory i find one resurse on net
<blocky> I guess I'll run the full install again
<rile_bre> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/how-to-install-nvidia-linux-display.html
<sokak> im dislexic (no pun intended) and im going insane trying to spot the lines that are identical - yeah, twenty rows of text can be hard for a dislexic
<wylde> blocky: ... you've lost me on your disk configuration heh. sda is usually the first physical disk.
<blocky> my dads computer, he's got five disks inside and a sixth via usb
<blocky> lol
<krababbel> sokak: in software center menu
<wylde> rile_bre: that will probably work, however you won't get support here using outside ppa's
<wylde> blocky: I see.
<sokak> yuh, i've been there, and tried to see if there are duplicated sources, but cant spot anything :3 krababbel, do you know of any custom syntax highligting rule i could use in kate or geanie to make the /etc/apt/sources.list more readable for a dislexic?
<wylde> blocky: just be sure not to point the installer at a partition that has data you want to keep then! lol
<blocky> is there any reason to make a boot partition?
<blocky> and I want to instlal the boot loader to /dev/sda not to any partition, correct?
<wylde> blocky: at this point, I'd only worry about making a separate /home partition
<smile> bye :)
<krababbel> sokak: sorry, no, in windows notepad++ has a compare feature
<wylde> blocky: if that is the active boot disk yes (it will ask on every boot what OS to load)
<krababbel> sokak: there are complaints about the featureset of texteditors in linux. Which is crazy.
<sokak> ty anyway krababbel, i guess ill have to call a friend to help me. I have always been good with linux, since i could customize it any way i needed :) I use it mainly with graphics, text kills me :)
<Bender> When I press the Fn key on my laptop the whole keyboard stop working, so the mouse buttons on the integrated mousepad. Is it a known issue?
<wylde> sokak: you could open it in gedit and change the highlighting option until you found something that suited you.
<sokak> thank you wylde, ill give it a try
<wylde> sokak: :)
<sokak> you would never guess im writing so fast with dasher :3
<casa> ciao
<action09> hi
<casa> !list
<ubottu> casa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sokak> ciao casa :)
<casa> !list
<action09> on 12.04 gnome classic, i've installed skype ut can't find, while launched, any notification how can i've a reduced icon somewhere please ????
<form> hi. which manager does ubuntu12 uses by default? (it seems not to be gdm). i want to add a command which is executed locally before the login prompt
<wylde> form: lightdm
<form> ty
<ActionParsnip> Form: lightdm
<wylde> form: I believe rc.local is what you want.
<wylde> form: errr /etc/rc.local
<Escherial> ok, so i have an icon for my app now (pycharm, to be specific), but the launcher icon doesn't show that the app is running, even though it is
<Escherial> to make matters worse, i can't even alt+tab to it
<grnt> I just learned how really ugly AMD drivers are. Anyone (with AMD) recently got "invalid environment block" grub error?
<Bender> pressing Fn key is locking the whole keyboard and mouse button forcing me to reboot :( Any hint?
<sokak> oh, another silly question :3 what if i replace the sources list with a default one? :3
<wylde> sokak: you could, just be certain that's it's for the correct version(the one you're using)
<ActionParsnip> Form: to add a command, add it in /etc/rc.local  above the exit 0 line. It will run as root
<wylde> sokak: and be sure to 'sudo apt-get update' after
<sokak> wylde, i think ill fix that and sudo cp to a backup copy
<wylde> sokak: sounds like a good plan to me :)
<form> ActionParsnip / wylde: i tried to add "xhost +" above "exit" in rc.local. but it has to be run in graphical environment (to gain access to GPUs..).. any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Escherial: I've seen bugs regarding python apps + unity not playin well together
<abhinavmehta>  I'm working on my office system(ubuntu 12.04)..and have downloaded few movies here..now I want to clean Dash-Home…how can I..?
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: ah :\
<Escherial> ActionParsnip: i was hoping upgrading to 12 would fix that, but i'm deadlocked on wubi since i don't have access to live CD/live thumbdrive
<abhinavmehta> its showing in Recent Files, Downloads, Recently Viewed
<Escherial> (er, and my partition right now is too small to install it)
<trism> action09: make sure you add the notification area to the panel, it is not there by default in 12.04 (alt+right click, add to panel)
<wylde> form: hmmm I'm not sure how you would go about that before the login.
<abhinavmehta> please someone, tell me how to clear-them, without installing any 3rd party app
<ActionParsnip> Form: make a script and run it backgrounded, have a long sleep command in the script then your command, gives time for user login
<fishcooker> what is it abhinavmehta
<elijah> How can I tell if Nautilus is loading a script inside ~/.nautilus?
<form> ActionParsnip: should be fully remotely
<Nick_> hello?
<abhinavmehta> fishcooker: its a simple question about…how to clear your recent files(used) history..?
<abhinavmehta> sorry..but I couldn't found any option to do this in Ubuntu 12.04
<fishcooker> i've remembered that there is a xml file that handle those apps
<abhinavmehta> and yes, I don't want to manually go via terminal and mess with log-files.
<fishcooker> ic
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: gnome-log-manager i believe. It may be installed by default, you can tell unity to ignore certain apps
<xangua> abhinavmehta: did you check the Privacy settings¿
<fishcooker> it look like there is a activity log manager
<action09> trism ahaha exactly, i didn't succeed i don't know why, now it's OK !! thx
<ActionParsnip> Form: what does 'fully remotely' mean?
<bs0d> Hello everyone. Which file I should edit to add environment variables for my user only?
<fishcooker> i've installed recently but i dont rmember the  name
<abhinavmehta> xangua: perfect…got it.
<vectory__> bs0d: .profile
<vectory__> in case of bash
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: no, gnome-log-manager isn't default install…and want to avoid more apt-get…but thanks
<ActionParsnip> Bs0d:  or ~/.bashrc
<abhinavmehta> Thanks xangua, fishcooker  :)
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: its a tiny app
<form> ActionParsnip: i meant, that no one is logging in locally
<blocky> damnit
<blocky> when I turn on the computer I just get a grub shell
<blocky> how can I boot my system from this/
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know that it's a small-app…but I was trying to avoid using any 3rd party app…coz after few days I'll forget what are all the apps running/installed on my system.
<ActionParsnip> Form: then you may need autologin, or the same method may work without. Have a play
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: so I want to keep them minimum
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: your entire OS is made of 3rd party apps
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: try logging into unity2d session
<abhinavmehta> ActionParsnip: buddy, I know that…but it's just matter of personal-taste….I don't meant any offense against your advice…infact you were absolutely correct..
<blocky> ActionParsnip, all I get is a prompt that says grub>
<ldiamond> How do I add a custom shortcut in gnome-panel in 12.04?
<action09> ldiamond where ? on the Dektop ?
<abhinavmehta> ldiamond: just drag and drop icon to panel
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: id boot to livecd and reinstate grub using a chroot. Omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub
<ldiamond> abhinavmehta, I'm not referring to the launcher on the left though
<ldiamond> I can't even move anything or alt-left click to have the properties unless I run metacity
<ActionParsnip> abhinavmehta: then you'll need to find the config files, then learn how to edit them
<blocky> ActionParsnip, I've tried that a few times
<blocky> I'm trying to boot from the grub> prompt but when I enter initrd /initrd.img it says file not found
<blocky> but it allows me to autocomplete initrd.img
<K4k> Is there a way to show all applications in the Unity "Super key" menu?
<blocky> I can see the file is there in my root directory
<blocky> does that mean it's corrupted?
<MaRio_Gt> i recently install precise and the menus of libreoffice apear with no fonts, in the better of te cases some words can read, i change the system typography with tweak-tool but already had some word problem
<blocky> hmm so the system booted...
<MaRio_Gt> some idea how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: could fsck the partition from livecd
<blocky> why does unity toolbar have a button called InstalL RELEASE
<nathwill> blocky, if it booted, you can reinstall grub.
<blocky> did I install the livecd somehow?
<ActionParsnip> K4k, under installed apps, you can expand it to show all apps
<blocky> i ran grub-mkconfig and grub-install, now rebooting
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: you could simply remove the icon. You
<xubuntu> hello, i just love this version of ubuntu - 12.04 ITS SO GOOD
<blocky> hmm, nope, back to grub shell
<ScorchedMuffin> haha right? they did a nice job
<xubuntu> keep rocking, best ubuntu version yet and im doing an xubuntu review
<ScorchedMuffin> nice
<ActionParsnip> Blocky:you may find removing ubiquity does it (if it doesn't uninstall other stuff)
<blocky> why does it say initrd file not found?
<nhrfiport> Hi there, I am getting authentication is required to change user data message every few minutes. Details show org.freedesktop.accounts.user-administration
<blocky> maybe if I update the kernel I will get a fresh initrd.img that is valid
<unperson> I'm interested in setting up a VPN server on my home Ubuntu box that I can connect to with an iPad.  According to Apple, the iPad supports the following VPN protocols: L2TP/IPSec, PPTP, and Cisco IPSec.  I have found guides for setting up PPTP (pptpd) and L2TP/IPSec (openswan + xl2tpd) VPNs, but being a VPN noob I'm not sure which is best for my purpose.
<blocky> can a system boot without initrd?
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: is the OS fully updated?
<unperson> Obviously the client could be behind NAT at times, so that may influence which protocol is preferable.  Also one may be easier to configure that another.  Finally, I'm not sure which can be used as a bridged vs. routed VPN.  Suggestions?
<MirkoKa> blocky: since you seem to have booted successfully by manually giving the initrd in the grub shell, there's perhaps something wrong in the grub.cfg. Try regenrate it with "sudo update-grub" after you get back to the system as you did before.
<unperson> Some initial research suggests that PPTP may not function well with NAT.  I've had enough go arounds with FTP and NAT to be wary.
<blocky> MirkoKa, I tried running grub-mkconfig, and that didn't fix it, does update-grub do something different?
<ActionParsnip> nhrfiport: are there any bugs reported?
<MirkoKa> blocky: not sure, worth a try
<nhrfiport> ActionParsnip: I have not reported any bug as I have no idea where this message is coming from
<blocky> yep, somehow that did it
<blocky> damn it's fast from an SSD
<blocky> now I just need to get windows into grub and we're off to the races
<ActionParsnip> nhrfiport: if you make a fresh user and log on as that, is it the same?
<MirkoKa> blocky: adding windows should have been happended with update-grub
<blocky> unfortunately it did not
<nhrfiport> ActionParsnip: I'll try that and will report here. Most probably this is artifact of installation problems I faced. I got BOD during install.
<blocky> how can I add it manually?
<amokpaule> Hello, i just the fglrx driver when i run amdcccle i get the following message "amdcccle: cannot connect to X server"
<ActionParsnip> Blocky: get updated,may help find it
<MirkoKa> blocky: this is my XP entry, you need of course adjust the disk/partiton numbers and uuid: http://pastebin.com/pGXgELxg you can add such entry to  /etc/grub.d/40_custom  but really Windows should have been picked up
<ActionParsnip> Blocky:  could try:   sudo os-prober; sudo update-grub
<blocky> any idea why windows was not picked up?
<ActionParsnip> It sucks :-)
<JessicaW> how do you tell what version of C++ you're using?
<auronandace> ActionParsnip: doesn't update-grub not automatically run os-prober?
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: apt-cache policy g++
<MirkoKa> JessicaW: or g++ --version
<Iamverytasty> is there a gui for update-rc.d?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: possibly,covering the bases
<LinuxMonkey> blocky: it happens, when I first installed it I had to follow this guide http://technologytales.com/2010/11/21/manually-adding-an-entry-for-windows-7-to-an-ubuntu-grub2-menu/
<blocky> thanks
<rile_bre> i did sometingh . now i crash avery 3 sec . try to instal  nvdia driver . got trouble :(
<boson> darmok on the ocean
<MirkoKa> LOL@ boson
<LinuxMonkey> blocky:  be carefull as you need to change that middle line
<ActionParsnip> rile_bre: have you tested your RA
<rile_bre> for clean instal i wana try 64 bit  ..delite partition s doit again or ? advise pls if any .
<ActionParsnip> Ram
<rile_bre> ram like crazy now
<rile_bre> someting is wrong . some how ...i did somany keys old new pakages ...is wiard
<rile_bre> and is like semi truck ...now sound wise :)
<unperson> boson: Jalad on the ocean?
<ActionParsnip> rile_bre: you can just mark the partitions for format and mark them to be used for the same use, or just delete them and let the installer set it up for you
<JessicaW> MirkoKa: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> rile_bre: id test ram from grub, make sure its ok
<PC1> I have a low resolution on grub and plymouth. Changing the grub configuration file string with my desired resolution doesn't help. Plus Grub Customizer doesn't work too.
<blocky> okay I created a new entry but update-grub2 didn't grab it
<rile_bre> actionparsi...<-- bot or human ...need to chek so many machines now talking to me i need to chek
<rile_bre> xiixi
<ActionParsnip> rile_bre: human :-)
<rile_bre> ok wass thinking delete partition all on ext4 and swap and mak another ones with  biger  or smaler  not exat like old one and clean instal on 64 bit  .. ihope this segate will last . cos i burne one just mont h ago
<elijah> How would I check the version of nautilus-python
<Guest26923> hi
<rile_bre> nice ActionParsnip ty for replying
<luckybunny> an issue that's really beginning to annoy me: several times a day, I get around 5 warnings about google certificates being self-signed. I tell it to remember the setting and press continue, but then it just happens again
<wylde> elijah: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Guest26923> i'm having trouble with audio drivers on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> elijah: apt-cache policy nautilus-python
<ActionParsnip> rile_bre: np man, thanks for the gratitude :-D
<drvanon> I used sudo usermod -G vboxusers marco to add the usb function to VB. Now I can't use sudo anymore, this is the only user except for guest user. Is there a way to fix this and why did this happen?
<wylde> !audio | Guest26923
<ubottu> Guest26923: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: the command is wrong
<elijah> ActionParsnip: thx, it appears that nautilus-python is not there, how can I get it for 12.04?
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, what is wrong with it?
<wylde> !find nautilus-python
<ubottu> File nautilus-python found in nautilus-bzr, nautilus-compare, nautilus-image-manipulator, nautilus-pastebin, nautilus-qdigidoc, python-nautilus, sparkleshare
<atchalak> hi
<Guest26923> thank you ubottu! i did try as such. i have filed a bug report as well. but in the mean time i would like to know of a solution
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: you wanted: sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers marco
<atchalak> i got a big problem with my ubuntu 12.04
<atchalak> has somebody the time to help me ?
<auronandace> drvanon: you've just set vboxusers as the only group marco belongs to
<atchalak> thanks for advance
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: to add your user -a to supplementary group -G
<websly> Is anyone else hvaing poroblems with 12.04?
<wylde> !ask | atchalak
<ubottu> atchalak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> drvanon: the -a means append
<drvanon> ah
<drvanon> and how can i get back to the original group?
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: you'll need to reboot to root recovery mode a
<elijah> can anyone here install nautilus-python on 12.04? It says "unable to locate package..." when I try to apt-get install it. This page suggests that it is available in the universe repo, which I have enabled. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/nautilus-python
<websly> since I upgrades to 12.04 LTS, all games stopped working
<wylde> !details | Guest26923
<websly> anyone know a fix?
<ubottu> Guest26923: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: and add yourself to the admin group
<ethanr> I would like to install Ubuntu  onto a netbook w/ 4gb ssd. it does have an sd card slot which i can use to store something. I tried wubi but it got corrupted on me twice, each within a few weeks of install, so that probably won't work.
<blocky> any way to fix BOOTMGR is missing from within linux
<wylde> elijah: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nautilus-python
<websly> since I upgrades to 12.04 LTS, all games stopped working
<websly> anyone know a fix?
<bazhang> websly, which games? via wine?
<websly> no
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, thanks will do that
<websly> not via wine
<ActionParsnip> websly: do you use proprietary video drivers by any chanc
<websly> even quake live(which is just a plugin)
<bazhang> websly, give us the full details, all on ONE line
<erzuz> gibt es die möglichkeit widgets zu erstellen so wie bei KDE?
<LinuxMonkey> !usb | ethanr
<ubottu> ethanr: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<trism> elijah: the source package is named nautilus-python but the binary package is python-nautilus
<bazhang> erzuz, english here please
<websly> ill get the shell output
<elijah> wylde: Thx, I did that "E: Unable to locate package nautilus-python"
<trism> elijah: so, sudo apt-get install python-nautilus;
<MirkoKa> !de | erzuz
<ubottu> erzuz: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ethanr> I'd prefer to install onto the ssd if possible.
<websly> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<websly> got this with all games
<whoever> hi all is there a good way outside of libreoffice to print envelopes ? libreoffic crashes, when insert> envelope
<Guest26923> sure ubottu!, i installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my Acer TimelineX 4830tg and everything seems to work fine except the audio. I unmuted the audio, tried to play several files, using different programs. I ran tests according to some links i received thru google search, and unfortunately none of them worked. I can see the volume bar going up and down, but i hear no sound at all
<websly> its one of the last lines of output
<ActionParsnip> elijah: dpkg -l | grep nautilus
<elijah> trism: Thanks, it appears I have that one installed already. The script I am trying to run is calling for nautilus-python though
<MirkoKa> blocky: seems to work for me, just a guess, have you kept the exec line intact as the comment says?
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr:  yes, but you need to create a installable flash drive, boot from flash drive (like a CD) and then you can install it
<trism> elijah: it is nautilus-python, they script may need fixing: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python/1.1-3 (see binary packages produces from source)
<atchalak> *ok sorry, when i start my computer, it shows the screen with the options of deb ug mode and normal launching, but when i choose normal one, it bugs and stop, i just got a black screen without anything written, and when i try with debug mode, it finishes by asking me what i want to do (like do you want to start normally or whatever) and when i choose the option to continue launching, it works but has a graphic bug... everything is r
<atchalak> eally big, every flash games or videos are slow and stuff like that. i searched on my system's parameters and my 3D acceleration driver is installed, but i think i dont have the regular one and i dont know how to download and install it... I precise that i'm new on ubuntu. Thanks again for helping me
<ActionParsnip> websly: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<websly> could it be that I need to reinstall video drivers after upgrading to 12.04?
<websly> proprietary?
<atchalak> how do i do that ?
<websly> what does that mean?
<LinuxMonkey> nvidia/ATI
<ActionParsnip> websly: nvidia / amd video chip?
<atchalak> nvidia
<blocky> MirkoKa, the windows entry seems to work but then I get BOOTMGR is missing, and I have a sinking feeling I will need a windows 7 disc to repair that
<MirkoKa> websly: official nvidia/ati/.. drivers, not the open-source ones
<ethanr> will it fit into 4gb? I don't really need libreoffice or some other apps on the netbook. just browser and such.
<websly> I downloaded the driver from ubuntu
<websly> so I dont think so
<MirkoKa> blocky: yes, that might explain why it hasn't been picked up
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr:  yes it will its the same size as the ISO you downloaded almost
<websly> the games use to work under the other version of ubuntu
<websly> but not after 12.04 upgrade
<ActionParsnip> websly: what video chip do you use?
<elijah> ActionParsnip: That is a neat command
<blocky> do you know if there's a way to restore that without the windows cd?
<ethanr> I thought it needed 5 gb... are you sure?
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr: is it windows right now?
<luckybunny> anyone know how to stop empathy from throwing 'connection untrusted', or at least make it remember the fact that I've OK'd google's certificates?
<ActionParsnip> elijah: its not graceful but works
<websly> is there a way of seeing that in terminal?
<ethanr> yes its windows on a separate 16gb ssd, and I'd like to keep that as an option.
<ethanr> the 4gb is blank.
<ActionParsnip> websly: lspci | grep -i vga
<websly> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV620 [Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series]
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<atchalak> how do i do to know wich graphic card i have ??
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr: that will act just like if you had burned the ISO to a CD and booted from CD.
<ActionParsnip> websly: uninstall the amd driver, reboot then reinstall it. Its rare that proprietary drivers survive release changes
<wylde> atchalak: lspci | grep -i vga
<drvanon> ActionParnsip, could you give me some extra instructions on how to get myself back into the group
<drvanon> ?
<elijah> trism: The script actually just calls for "import nautilus" but when I run Nautilus from the command line, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/967612/
<atchalak> and how do i do the thing after "lspci" ^^'
<websly> how to uninstall the driver?
<ethanr> LinuxMonkey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#System_requirements it says here you need 5gb space to install.
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: sudo usermod -a -G admin yourusername
<websly> I see that in "aditional drivers" that the driver I installed a while back isnt marked as active anymore
<wylde> atchalak: if you're on a US keyboard it's the key above enter with \ and | hold shift to get |
<trism> elijah: I'll take a look
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, but when i use sudo it says i am not in the sudoers file
<atchalak> i got a french keyboard :s
<websly> but when I try to act I get activate it, I get an error
<ActionParsnip> websly: the additional driver app should be able to remove it
<wylde> atchalak: or just copy and paste the command.
<wylde> atchalak: ctrl+shft+v to paste into terminal
<trism> elijah: ahh, yes, seems it has moved to gobject-introspection
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr: then ya on your system you NEED 5GB to install.
<trism> elijah: from gi.repository import Nautilus
<atchalak> ok thanks
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, i am doing some attemps to not shit in my pants now
<trism> elijah: the example scripts in /usr/share/doc/python-nautilus/examples/ may be helpful in fixing your script
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: yes, you need to reboot to root recovery mode like I said, or i wouldnt have said you have to reboot to root recover
<ethanr> linuxmonkey: is there a lighter weight distro that might fit in 4gb?
<websly> Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<websly> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<elijah> trism: I appreciate it, I will investigate
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, i never use recovery mode how would i start it?
<ActionParsnip> ethanr: slitaz, puppy, xpud, lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: hold shift at boot
<drvanon> shift
<Milhaus> Hello, does anyone can help how to repair ubuntu, witch was corrupted during installing new version by susped PC to HDD, after that next startup was not succesfull, only to recovery console.
<ActionParsnip> ...yes
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, was like will look like windows f8 or f12
<drvanon> but shift?
<wylde> drvanon: reboot, once bios is finished loading press and hold shift. Select the recover mode in the menu.
<atchalak> it doesn't work... (ctrl + shift + V)
<ethanr> will xubuntu fit into 4gb?
<auronandace> !mini | ethanr
<ubottu> ethanr: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | ethanr
<ubottu> ethanr: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Sir_Bugbane_III> hey all, easy question. what do you call the full screen thing that should come up when I press super
<xangua> Sir_Bugbane_III: dash
<auronandace> Sir_Bugbane_III: hud
<ActionParsnip> Sir_Bugbane_III: dash
<Sir_Bugbane_III> ah, thx
<wylde> atchalak: ctrl+shift+v is for pasting into the terminal. ctrl+c is for copy ...
<Sir_Bugbane_III> 'cause mine isn't coming up and it's hard looking up bugs without the name
<wylde> dash/hud?
<OerHeks> auronandace, hud = alt
<ethanr> how would i use the minimal cd?
<auronandace> OerHeks: ah, thanks
<OerHeks> hud is awesome
<ActionParsnip> Never had to use hud personally
<drvanon> yay, finnally after atleat 9 attempts
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, good at the root now, what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> drvanon: run the command i gave
<LinuxMonkey> ethanr: if you want xubuntu, requirements are posted at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, sudo too>
<drvanon> ?
<Ahti333> hey guys, i installed ubuntu today, next to my windows 7 and had the download updated switch on (i think) but windows was lame so i had to reinstall ubuntu just some minutes ago. this time i did not check the download updates (for whatever reason) and now the icons and such look quite different i think. running update-manager and installing everything available did not change that. what should i do?
<coleix> Where can I find the drivers for an nvidia 9300M GS card for a thinkpad sl400?
<drvanon> ActionParsnip, usermod: group 'admin'does not exist
<ethanr> is the hard drive space requirement different on the alternate cd for regular ubuntu?
<coleix> After the laptop sl400 goes to suspension for the first time the screen starts to flicker
<jagginess> coleix, apt-cache search nvidia
<coleix> thanks jagginess
<wylde> isn't admin deprecated? Being replaced by sudo group?
<drvanon> wylde, would that change the command to:
<drvanon> sudo usermod -a -G sudo marco?
<wylde> drvanon: I'm not 100% sure.
<wylde> drvanon: that's why the ?'s
<coleix> jagginess: It just gives me a lot of command info
<LinuxMonkey> wylde yes it is
<wylde> drvanon: then yes sudo instead of admin
<coleix> should I use nvidia-current?
<drvanon> wylde, now it says:
<spacebug-> coleix: yes
<drvanon> usermod, cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<drvanon> should i reboot?
<coleix> so apt-get install nvidia-currrent?
<LinuxMonkey> Up until Ubuntu 11.10, administrator access using the sudo tool was granted via the "admin" Unix group. In Ubuntu 12.04, administrator access will be granted via the "sudo" group. This makes Ubuntu more consistent with the upstream implementation and Debian. For compatibility purposes, the "admin" group will continue to provide sudo/administrator access in 12.04.
<LinuxMonkey> :) there's the notice of it wylde
<wylde> LinuxMonkey: if the group exists :) It does exist on my 10.04 that I upgraded, but not on this box that was a fresh 12.04 during alpha
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, then why does it say admin does not exist?
<wylde> drvanon: sorry, I'm not the best to advise on that.
<sh1ps> so this is a long shot, but does anyone in here have experience with printing to a thermal printer using lp?
<wylde> drvanon: just mmentioning something I thought I had read regarding the admin group :)
<sh1ps> more specifically, getting the cutter to work?
<LinuxMonkey> cause its not needed.:)
<drvanon> okay, so what am i going to do now?
<drvanon> stay calm
<LinuxMonkey> use the sudo group instad
<drvanon> then>
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, throws error
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, reboot?
<gaspard> I just got a 3Tb LaCie disk, how do I format it with ext4 without having the fdisk limit ?
<elijah> Would I place a .vimrc file in ~/ or ~/.vim?
<gaspard> this is not RAID, just plain USB external disk : Disk /dev/sdc: 3000.6 GB, 3000592982016 bytes
<elijah> There exists already a ~/.vim/
<trism> elijah: ~/
<gaspard> .vimrc is in ~/
<elijah> trism: thanks
<elijah> Do i need the .vim folder?
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, the etc/passwd is locked, how do i unlock it?
<trism> elijah: not unless you have some plugins/syntax files/custom spelling dictionaries/etc
<elijah> trism: K, thanks
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: what are you trying to do?
<gaspard> elijah: if .vim is empty, you can safely remove it, if not, just look what's in
<kajgz> hi, somehow i changed the system language into some asian one, can't change it back, please help :(
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, getting back sudo for my only user
<elijah> There is a file in my .vim/ folder, it has contents that look important, I will leave it
<gaspard> anyone know how to format an usb disk larger than 2 Tb ?
<prior> hi
<prior> is there any way, to get the launcherbar at the left to the bottom?
<elijah> trism: Can you take a look at this script and see what I would have to change? - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~team1/+junk/devel/files - I changed line 33 from "import nautilus" to "from gi.repository import Nautilus, GObject" and now I get the error "name 'nautilus' is not defined"
<kajgz> please help ppl, all i see are these signs 已退出
<kajgz> and i just added 2 new keyboard layouts, i have no idea why the system language is changed
<elijah> trism: It all started with me wanting to show image dimension in a column in nautilus - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878683
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: ouch. you know you will have to do that in recovery right
<gaspard> kajgz: export LANG=en_US.UTF-8 ?
<trism> elijah: I'll take a look
<kajgz> what should I do with that? i can't see the rest of your text, all of the lines here are shortened... also have no idea why
<Ahti333> anyone here has any ide why my icons don't look the same after reinstalling with the same instaler, only not having "download updates" checked, but updated afterwards?
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70442/how-do-i-add-myself-back-as-a-sudo-user <--but instead of admin you put sudo
<SillyMoniker> so... i'm looking at getting a new laptop... what's better supported?  Radeon HD 6xxx or Intel 3000?
<bkc_> I'm experiencing render-lag (debug-fps goes on like normal and then spikes after ~2sec) with gtk-applications on 12.04, anyone else experiencing this?
<bkc_> intel gma945 btw
<tsimpson> SillyMoniker: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<_255> Hello folks!
<jrib> !away > nathwill_afk
<ubottu> nathwill_afk, please see my private message
<_255> Need a support on how to correct config a computer boot sequence including bios, cables and switches. Could someone gimme a little attention please?
<elijah> trism: Thanks, I am new to programming and am taking some basic programming courses but I haven't made it this far yet
<wylde_> _255: how is that ubuntu related?
<wylde_> _255: try in #hardware
<_255> wylde_, well, I plan to install Ubuntu after all.
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, i did it again throws an error, longer this time
<_255> wylde_, ok, le tme give it a shot. Thank you.
<pranav_rao_> CON
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, user "user" adding to group  'sudo' ...| user is being added to group sudo |  gpasswd: cannot lock /etc/group; try again later. | adduser: '/usr/bin/gpasswd -a marco sudo gave error code 1 back. stopped.
<|Pasha> .
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: are you on the system you are currently trying to fix?
<abourget> never mind, my fault, I put some fonts in .fonts/ and it seems to have overridden some default fonts :)
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, no
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, but
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, I didn't do it properly
<LinuxMonkey> lol
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, I should remount somehting
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, that is not an option
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, the only options given are:
<guntbert> !enter | drvanon
<ubottu> drvanon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, resume; clean; dpkg; failseafex; fsck; grub; network; root and system-summary
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: choose root
<coleix> for the nvidia drivers to take effect I would need to restart right? the flicker disappeared without restarting.
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, did that
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: then type this: mount -o rw,remount /
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, aaah, the name changed
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon:  once you do that do: adduser yourusersname sudo
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: then you do exit and boot as normal
<bob__> launcher missing when running from cd 12.04 any suggestions hard to demo with it this way?
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, really thanks
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: that work this time?
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, yes
<LinuxMonkey> glad to hear and be of assistance :)
<pie_> do you guys know any teamspeak client alternatives?
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, single thingie, it now boots as if i pressed shift, can i stop that?
<SudoKing> pie_: mumble ?
<papna> I'm connecting from one Ubuntu machine to another by ssh. I'm able to launch graphical apps (xeyes and xclock work fine, for example), but when I try to launch firefox it just hangs. Is there a trick I should know or a web browser that would work better?
<SudoKing> if you mean alternative VoIP * otherwise, not sure
<theluckymike> hi. why when I try to install Ubuntu at begining it shows error about wifi firmware wrong? I should be able to install it anyway. I'm installing latest iso file 12.04
<bob__> launcher missing when running from cd 12.04 any suggestions hard to demo with it this way?
<papna> (I usually use elinks, but I'd like a GUI webbrowser.)
<theluckymike> and installation freezes when error shows up
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: never had that happen to me, so not sure, ive always had the regular menu come up
<trism> elijah: I made most of the changes to get it working: http://pastebin.com/0LG4vHmr except the rest of the Columns need to be uncommented and updated (should be easy to see how from the first few), copy the file to ~/.local/share/nautilus-python/extensions/ (this seems to be the new location)
<Captain_Proton> quick question for some I just created a new user. Now the term just shows $ and auto complete does not work. I did check I have .bashrc & .profile
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: try rebooting again
<trism> elijah: may need a bit more work, I only tested the Title column on a couple mp3s
<thafreak> Is there a recommended remote desktop solution? I used to use freenx
<modernbob> nx doesn't work anymore
<thafreak> I know...so I was wondering if there is a new recommended remote desktop solution
<drvanon> LinuxMonkey, maybe it was because i typed reboot
<modernbob> thafreak: that was question.. I didn't know if it worked or not
<thafreak> oh, not sure...i read somewhere that dependancies are broke...something about esound
<thafreak> plus it's ancient
<LinuxMonkey> drvanon: ah could be, you should of typed exit and then select resume normal boot, also the menu will stick on the next boot until you select your choice after that its stupposed to be normal
<thafreak> was hoping something new might be around
<doki_pen> I'm trying to write an upstart script and now the service is stuckin start/killing state
<doki_pen> how the heck can I get it out?
<drvanon> i see
<doki_pen> the program is not running
<thafreak> wasn't there a cloud desktop trial thing...what did that use...anyone know?
<modernbob> thafreak: http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<modernbob> there is a free version on their site
<thafreak> it's not really free
<thafreak> not supposed to use it for commercial stuff
<modernbob> oh no/
<modernbob> ?
<thafreak> it's free for "personal" use only
<LinuxMonkey> thafreak: ever try VNC?
<thafreak> yeah, vnc sucks
<daniel> I upgraded to 12.04, and without changing my wireless settings, the connection has stopped working. Initially it kept asking me for my WEP key (which I triple checked was correct), now it just attempts to connect and fails repeatedly. Chipset is Atheros AR9825. Wireless is switched on on the front of my laptop. I made a thread on the forum a couple of days ago but no replies yet.
<kel_> daniel try
<kel_> ifkill unblock all
<kel_> in terminal
<bob__> launcher missing when running from cd 12.04 any suggestions hard to demo with it this way?
<daniel> kel_, will try that, hang on a second
<jagginess> daniel, first you should use at least wpa#/wpa2 .. wep is easily crackable..
<kel_> opps its rfkill unblock all
<tbrown> Installing Ubuntu 8.04 and going to be learning the terminal. I want to get this done because I want to learn basic like a new operating system:) Because why a old verison because I want to learn the begginning bones of ubuntu:)
<jscoder> Can anybody help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/131693/i-accidently-removed-usr-is-there-a-way-to-recover-it
<daniel> jagginess: I live in an incredibly remote area, I don't care about it being crackable, and I'd need permission from my flatmate to switch it to WEP which I won't get
<elijah> trism: You da man!
<bluj> wpa/wpa2 also works like shit on a lot of wireless chips
<daniel> *from WEP even
<bob__> short cut keys for bring up terminal?
<guntbert> tbrown: using an old version is a bad idea anyway
<elijah> trism: I just tested and was able to add the track number based on your format!
<guntbert> !language | bluj
<ubottu> bluj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LinuxMonkey> !eol | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kel_> ctrl+alt+t...bob
<daniel> kel_, "rfkill unblock all" had no effect
<elijah> I am going to clean it and post it back to that thread, I want to give credit to you for helping, what is the best way? Link to website or profile?
<bob__> key thanks
<kel_> daniel switch over from wep to wpa/wpa2?
<bob__> kel thanks
<daniel> kel_, I don't have that option, it's not my router, it's my flatmate's
<kel_> sounds like your having an ip addressing issue
<bob__> launcher missing when running from cd 12.04 any suggestions hard to demo with it this way?
<killtrace> I quick question,I have router and 2 more PC beside mine r connected to it,how can I kill them so there is just me,any answer beside pulling up there cabbels
<daniel> kel_ what can I do to deal with that?
<daniel> If it helps, only the 12.04 system can't access the network, every other device accesses it fine
<tbrown> How do I start learning the terminal: I already know Sudo apt-get install, Sudo apt-get update, Sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo su (root), change directory cd .. , cd /root/home/Username/Desktop Different ones like that is there more?
<bluj> daniel: obvious question, the password you triple checked for the 12.04 system, is the same password you use on the others? and on the others, youve deleted the wireless connection and readded it with the password to check?
<auronandace> killtrace: not ubuntu specific, it would be router specific
<kel_> let me check a page right fast If I remember correctly something about cleaning some stuff up
<killtrace> any linux terminal command to kill other 2 PC-s
<daniel> bluj: The password used on all of them is the one printed on the router, the default one.
<kel_> tbrown
<kel_> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<MirkoKa> jscoder: forget it :-) reinstall!  but don't feel bad, we've all done that once, it's an important step to understand how careful one has to be with root
<kel_> awesome book
<FloodBot1> kel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<papna> Is it possible to view old pastes that were on paste.pocoo.org anyhwere?
<wedgie> tbrown: if you want to use the terminal just start using it for your day to day tasks. When you run into something you don't knwo how to do then google it. That way you'll learn the things that are useful to you
<auronandace> killtrace: the router is aware of (and manages) the connections, not your ubuntu box
<trism> elijah: no credit necessary, maybe mention help from #ubuntu
<bluj> daniel: there isn't ever a default wireless password on a router.. sorry to be pedantic i just want to make sure youve limited the scope properly to your ubuntu box
<bluj> daniel: i'd consult your /var/log for network manager messages
<tbrown> Kel_: wedgie: You guys are greate thank you:)
<daniel> bluj: What's the password that the router came set up with if it isn't the default?
<dzragon> How to get to Pidgin prefs/settings in Unity? Cant find a button anywhere on the program.
<oliver_> hi
<bluj> daniel: there is a default password to access a router initially, through wired connection, but the wireless password (and SSID/network name) is always set by the owner initially
<wylde> dzragon: select the pidgin window and look at the top unity bar for menu :)
<oliver_> is there a way to have ssh password remembered in the current session, even if I don't use key authentication?
<auronandace> killtrace: please don't pm, why would your ubuntu box be host of your router? the router is in charge of all connections
<dzragon> wylde, aaah thanks! omg, why didnt i check it, i check every other prog there
<wylde> dzragon: hehe np :)
<daniel> bluj: I have never connected to this router through a wired connection. It came with a random 8 digit number on the back that said "WEP KEY" in front of it. That's what I used initially to set it up and I've never changed that. Likewise the SSID was factory set.
<wylde> daniel: using wep to secure your router is like locking you front door with scotch tape...just sayin'
<bluj> daniel: ah k.. slightly different arrangement. but the original question i was asking is if you've wiped the wireless config settings from a working system, readded it with that password, and verified it works? also you really need to check network manager logs
<kel_> daniel have you done these commands
<kel_> sudo lshw -C network
<bluj> kel_: he has a wireless interface
<sysdoc> wylde, lol
<kel_> ahh
<daniel> wylde: I live on an island with a population of 20 people. I don't lock my front door ever and I don't need to secure my network.
<bluj> ^^ lol
<copacetic> has anyone got grub working with uefi, I followed the instructions, and all I've managed to do is have windows bootloader claim that its broken
<wylde> daniel: fair enough :)
<daniel> kel_, yeah, I tried the command and it did nothing
<elijah> trism: Okay, I mentioned your name in the changelog of the file and #ubuntu and will do so when I post. Cheers
<daniel> bluj, yes I've done that on the Windows 7 box. Still works. What am I looking for in the network manager logs?
<sysdoc> daniel, we're coming to your place for the party, right?
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | sysdoc
<ubottu> sysdoc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bluj> daniel: ok perfect.. well anything for now. have you located which log it is? i would think /var/log/sys/log... you should tail the logfile, try a connection, and see what it says: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<oliver_> (duh, my fault - this can be done with ssh -M and setting up ~/.ssh/config correctly - and I had already done this a year ago :-)
<sysdoc> EvilResistance, sorry
<whoever> need help with a2ps trying to print to a shard printer that is not localy attached and the printer is set as my system default printer
<daniel> sysdoc: Good luck getting here for the party, how's your rowing?
<kel_> we have motor boats
<daniel> bluj: Tail before or after I try a connection?
<sysdoc> daniel, I'm parachuting in... :)
<bluj> daniel: before, the '-f' flag means follow, so it will print anything new since you first run tail
<daniel> Right
<daniel> bluj: There's a lot of information here, what am I looking for?
<bluj> daniel: well.. use your best judgement but something error related
<jagginess> kel_, m(.)t(.)rboats?
<bluj> daniel: im not quite sure what you mean 'fails repeatedly".. so, does it keep prompting you for password? does it deny you and exit ~cleanly? whatever it is, the related network manager logs should tell you the reason its doing that
<bstarek> hello
<daniel> bluj: It just keeps saying "wireless disconnected", then it attempts to reconnect, then "wireless disconnected", etc.
<IsoLinCHiP> Hi, does anyone know of an implementation of pacman or ports for ubuntu? Or some other lightweight package from source management system?
<ethanr> Can I install Ubuntu onto my hard drive (or ssd) and use an sd card slot for my /usr, /etc, /bin, and /home folders to save space on the main ssd?
<daniel> Also bluj, it appears to only be looking for IPv6 routers, pretty sure this one is IPv4?
<bluj> daniel: nothing before the wireless disconnected?
<auronandace> IsoLinCHiP: better off just sticking to archlinux if you really want pacman
<bstarek> how is everybody doing, I am havin problem watching videos other than youtube
<bluj> daniel: well.. it should make a connection to the network first without needing any knowledge of what layer 3 protocol it is.
<kel_> bstarek can you be more direct
<MirkoKa> IsoLinCHiP: /etc, /bin/ and /sbin should never be moved to an own partition, /usr/, /var, /home, /tmp can easily be moved
<kel_> like video extensions....
<bstarek> kel_: sorry my XChat is giving me a hard time
<barf> Any channel for GUI programming?
<daniel> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> disconnected (reason 'user-requested')
<ethanr> can i move the folder where applications are stored to the sd card?
<auronandace> !alis | barf
<ubottu> barf: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daniel> User-Requested? I didn't touch anything...
<auronandace> !fhs | ethanr
<ubottu> ethanr: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<IsoLinCHiP> auronandace: Hehe, I like debian as my base, arch doesnt like me. But the package recipies for ABS are so much simpler than the instructions for .debs .
<bstarek> kel_: its lagginn
<kel_> on everything but streaming videos?
<zykotic10> ethanr: are you aware how slow SD cards over USB are?
<bluj> daniel: user-requested will mean some other process running in the background i'm sure.. it might be dhcp related.. hmm does "pgrep dhclient" return anything?
<ethanr> I have a really small ssd (4gb) on a netbook, and I am looking to be able to install ubuntu onto it and putting all my user data and programs onto an sd card to save space.
<bstarek> can you guys please suggest another IRC client alternativ to Xchat?
<dontknow> hi
<LinuxMonkey> bstarek: most of us use irssi
<|Pasha> bstarek: irssi is good :p
<auronandace> IsoLinCHiP: i've always preferred pacman over apt-get, but i doubt you'd find a replacement for apt-get on debian based systems
<zykotic10> ethanr: regular ubuntu (even with a separate home) is really to large for a 4GB drive, you could use mini.iso and just install "some" of ubuntu.
<bstarek> LinuxMonkey, |Pasha , Isnt that a  CMD client? :)
<daniel> bluj: it returns 10069
<zykotic10> bstarek: irssi if you're into command line
<sulaiman> Greetings, I installed php5-mysql package, but pdo_mysql is still not enabled
<LinuxMonkey> bstarek: yes it runs in a terminal :)
<ethanr> is there a step by step for using the mini.iso to do what you said?
<sulaiman> when I installed php-sqlite, it loaded the pdo_sqlite driver
<kel_> bstaarek lshw command it will tell us what video card your running and what drivers in use
<bluj> daniel: k thats good.. random question do you have something called mobloquer installed?
<sulaiman> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<IsoLinCHiP> auronandace: Im not looking to replace it just to augment it for a few programs I regularly compile from VCS repositorys and install in my home directory
<bstarek> LinuxMonkey, yeah I have tried it....very light very fast...but Xchat looks more "Nice" lol
<bstarek> zykotic10, i figured man ;)
<neo___> how to protect my ubuntu from RATs and keyloggers
<daniel> bluj: Not that I know of, how do I check?
<kel_> be smart :)
<auronandace> IsoLinCHiP: i severely doubt it would work, using more than one package management system is asking for trouble
<bluj> daniel: well i'm sure youd know if you downloaded it.. some guy posted the exact same problem for AR9825 on 12.04 lts, but it was this third party software blocking the connection. if you have any supplemental network config/firewall software, id turn it off
<MrBusiness> 'd up bad
<Fyodorovna> neo___, You are already protected you run in a safe account needing a password to root,  use the web safely and only install legit stuff.
<MirkoKa> neo___: not needed usually, linux doesn't really have a malware problem. if you're paranoid enough, then don't use the universe repo, no PPA's  and not browser addons
<IsoLinCHiP> auronandace: Not if they arent managing the same filetree IMHO, they should for the most part ignore each others existance ;)
<daniel> bluj: I don't at all, sorry
<daniel> I've only had this laptop 2 or 3 months
<auronandace> IsoLinCHiP: have fun with dependencies :)
<ethanr> zykotic10: is there a step by step for using the mini.iso to do what you said?
<IsoLinCHiP> auronandace: Hehe, jupp, I well aware hat will be an issue :) But since I only intend to do it for a handful, it should be manageable
<zykotic10> ethanr: not that i'm aware of.  mini.iso installs a small command line environment that you can then apt-get install only what you want/need.  if you aren't familiar with ubuntu, i'm not sure it would be a good match.
<neo___> Fyodorovna, MirkoKa  I had to clear my point, i'm talking about physical security if the hacker  gain access, i have full HD encryption but may something resides in the data, so is there a way to confirm the existance of running RAT?
<Fyodorovna> neo___, what is RAT
<tald> tal
<neo___> Fyodorovna, Remote Access Trojan
<MirkoKa> neo___: there is no physical security
<ethanr> zykotic10: would xubuntu be better?
<R33p3r_>  haillo
<zykotic10> ethanr: sorry not sure what the disk requirement is for xubuntu...  maybe.
<Fyodorovna> neo___, your only worry are rootkits there are no trojans, viri and other badware that runs in linux basically on the web.
<daniel> bluj: Any other suggestions at all?
<ethanr> zykotic10 do you know where I could find that info?
<Fyodorovna> neo___, if somebody hacks in your screwea back everything up so your covered.
<Fyodorovna> *screwed
<zykotic10> !xubuntu | ethanr maybe?
<ubottu> ethanr maybe?: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<anatomist> where did the startup-manager go? has it been replaces?
<Fyodorovna> anatomist, still there.
<anatomist> where did the startup-manager go? has it been replaced?
<zykotic10> ethanr: any *buntu is going to be cramped with 4GB, i had several EEE 701 with 4GB
<neo___> Fyodorovna, if I ran rkhunter after the system is infected, will it discover it or its useless/ whats the solution then?
<Fyodorovna> anatomist, hit the dash and type it in
<anatomist> Fyodorovna,  was looking in the software store, didnt ind it
<ethanr> zykotic10: ok. i really like ubuntu, is there a way that I can put it onto an sd card (I know it'll be slow)?
<zykotic10> ethanr: yes that's possible (yes it would be SLOW).
<ethanr> zykotic10 any stepbysteps for that?
<Quantum_Ion> ethanr, You must have a lot of time on your hands might be better with a USB stick though
<zykotic10> ethanr: not that i'm aware of, i'm not really the right person to ask for links (i don't use many)
<anatomist> Fyodorovna,  was looking in the software store, didnt find it
<FRodrigues> usb is faster than a SD card?
<Fyodorovna> neo___, rkhunter is best setup on a fresh install and everything cleared that it shows a warning on. I would not rely on it completely, you're really rather safe in linux, except from malicious friends who will hack you. Have a good password that cannot be dictionary cracked random numbers letters symbols and long enough
<auronandace> anatomist: startup manager is installed by default
<zykotic10> FRodrigues: most SD card slots are actually USB connections
<vivid> anyone have an idea how to stream music from ubuntu to my xbox 360?
<Fyodorovna> neo___, rkhunter after yoiu have it set up is a okay check.
<ethanr> so basically it would be really hard to get it onto my ssd. i've tried ubuntu with wubi onto an sd card, that worked great until /home got corrupted. is there any way to rebuild it?
<ghabit> Hello. How to setup minidlna? How to add minidlna to start on boot?
<ethanr> zykotic10 i've tried ubuntu with wubi onto an sd card, that worked great until /home got corrupted. is there any way to rebuild it?
<t0rx__> Anyone know the PPA for the mainline kernel on 12.04 to update to 3.3.4 via apt-get?
<auronandace> ethanr: wubi works inside a windows installation, are you saying you had wubi in windows on an sd card?
<ethanr> auronandace: windows is on an ssd on the computer. i told wubi, in windows, to install ubuntu onto an sd card.
<anatomist> anyone want to recomend me a grub2 manager?
<auronandace> ethanr: so that would be a normal install, just through wubi
<auronandace> anatomist: manager?
<markburberry32> Good evening all. I wonder if someone could help me for one moment - I'm looking for some decent 3D software to use in Ubuntu or Kubuntu (preferably something universal if available) - is one available for these distros?
<anatomist> yes, like in mamaging what os i want grub to load on default
<ethanr> auronandace: yes. the /home folder got corrupted, is there a way to rebuild it from scratch?
<auronandace> ethanr: i've never had corrupted partitions, so i don't know
<markburberry32> When I say 3D software, I mean for imaging - like building a 3D model, colouring and if possible, making it move.
<IsoLinCHiP> Or does someone maybe have an idea what better search terms to use than "ports like ubuntu", Im getting too much 'noise' from networking or the architechtures debian has been ported to?
<auronandace> anatomist: /etc/default/grub that file will let you change which boots first
<auronandace> anatomist: there is no gui manager as such (as far as i know)
<auronandace> anatomist: after editing /etc/default/grub you will need to: sudo update-grub
<MirkoKa> markburberry32: blender?
<t0rx__> If I need to recompile the Kernel is it ok to use one from Kernel.org or should I use an ubuntu mainline?
<markburberry32> MirkoKa, ok, I'll take a look at that, if it's relatively easy to use I'll give it a try. This is a guest machine for me, not my normal distribution, but I now have permission to install other stuff on it, so thanks :)
<zimby> some how totem got set as default player for all flash in web browsers, how can i reset this back to adobe flash player?
<Ezim> hi any one problem with libreoffice 3.5.3? when I try copy saved documents with mouse, it always crasches.
<Ezim> same problem with 3.5.2
<blocky> anyone know what it means if my boot hangs with 'init: failed to create pty'
<shaggy85> hola
<JohnC66> Does anyone know what is going on with the Ubuntu documentation help pages? Every time I try to load ubuntu help in firefox it times out.
<shaggy85> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<shaggy85> soy nuevo
<shaggy85> y no entiendo lo del bash
<auronandace> !es | shaggy85
<ubottu> shaggy85: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<shaggy85> hello need help
<captine> hi all.  just to confirm, i dont need any additional drivers for the built in Intel graphics on i7 processor, right?  all is working, but i find my screen flashes when using compiz cube effects.  just wondering if this is linked to drivers
<skutr34`> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04, and I installed Synaptic Package Manager, and when I run it I get an authentication prompt, I type in my password, and nothing happens. I'm relatively new to Ubuntu so please forgive me for my lack of knowledge.
<captine> just use bumblebee for the nvidia optimus card
<auronandace> skutr34`: do you still have software centre running?
<action09> no CVE-2012-0779 link in ubuntu ?  url not found say me..
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0779)
<skutr34`> auronandace: Yes
<JohnC66> Does anyone know if https://help.ubuntu.com server is down?
<skutr34`> auronandace: I dislike it though
<auronandace> skutr34`: you can't have more than 1 package manager open at the same time
<auronandace> skutr34`: close software centre, i prefer synaptic too
<skutr34`> auronandace: Oh, I thought you were asking if it ran properly. In that case, no I do not have them both running at the same time. (I know that much ):)
<neo___> Fyodorovna,  is there a way to check for Firmware rootkits?
<MirkoKa> JohnC66: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/help.ubuntu.com
<blocky> anyone know what it means if my boot hangs with 'init: failed to create pty'
<Xeneth> Anyone know of a way to control the resource usage of "tracker-miner-fs" in Gnome3?  it's a problem across all Distro's from what I found.
<Fyodorovna> neo___, not sure really, to be honest if you really think your infected this is not really the place to fix this from. Get professional help in linux.
<JohnC66> Thanks Mirkoka
<skutr34`> auronandace: I'm not really sure how to fix this problem. When the authentication prompt disappears, nothing happens..
<neo___> Fyodorovna, thank you so much, do you recommend a channel where I can find such kind of support?
<Fyodorovna> neo___, this is a ubuntu support channel so there are people who know this stuff here at times, but any legit IT pro would say have backups and replace when infected.
<syslq> neo___: chkrootkit and rootkithunter might be interesting ah, also unhide
<blocky> why is the grub prompt saying unknown command kernel, unknown command root, etc
<auronandace> skutr34`: try running it from commandline, might output something useful: gksudo synaptic
<skutr34`> auronandace: Okay, so it works if I run it using gksudo, but not when I run it "normally" I guess
<JeGueeR94> Hello there! How you got infected neo__?
<auronandace> skutr34`: how are you running it normally?
<Fyodorovna> neo___, I would not use the IRC really for this myself, but I never have problems and run windows and linux, just safe surfing and the correct protection, and clone of clean OS's.
<skutr34`> auronandace: LXDE button>Preferences>Synaptic Package Manager
<auronandace> skutr34`: hmm, strange
<skutr34`> auronandace: yeah
<auronandace> skutr34`: i wonder if it would do the same if you made a launcher
<JeGueeR94> Sombody know at which cannel I can chat about ubuntu but in spanish?
<tbrown> I just got done reading ubuntu pocket handbook or what ever. And I will say the guy that mad all of this possible Thank you:) And free is good and learning a basic opearting system is the way to go I think so:)
<auronandace> JeGueeR94: there is a spanish support channel, but not sure if there is an offtopic one for ubuntu'
<JeGueeR94> (auronandace) It doesnt matter. Can you tell me...?
<auronandace> !es | JeGueeR94
<ubottu> JeGueeR94: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<apan_> hello, anyone here who got some spare time on their hands, and feel like helping me out, making a fresh install of ubuntu server 11.10, i would need some help according setting up my partitioning (new user - got ubuntu disk aswell as gparted ready)? :-)
<syslq> apan_: what you need to know?
<apan_> hello syslq , i installed/reinstalled ubuntu 3 times now, and i feel i dont get a hang of the partitioning part
<syslq> pm me
<apan_> alright
<elspuddy> question, when useing the console what do green files meen ?
<MirkoKa> elspuddy: depends on your colorscheme, better post the output of an "ls -l a_file_that_is_green"
<jafox> hi, upgrade tool says i need to free 1G from / in order to upgrade to 12.04. are there any obvious packages to remove in this scenario? what would you wipe?
<elspuddy> MirkoKa, its the defult theme
<Gagarix> Greetings!
<MirkoKa> jafox: the package cache /var/cache/apt/archive, old kernel, unused docs and locales, user file (in home that nobody needs anymore) if you have a seperate home, unpacked sources, etc
<elspuddy> -rwxrwxr-- 1 elspuddy elspuddy 7004 May  2 11:27 srcds_linux
<Gagarix> I hope this is the right channel... on my ubuntu installation, I've managed to mess up some symlinks (It's a wubi install, I moved and symlinked /tmp to /host/tmp) and now the system stops at the loading screen with the Ubuntu logo and five red dots.
<Gagarix> Is there any way to solve the problem without reinstalling everything ? :s
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: You should be able to press a key at start-up to show the Window boot-loader menu, and choose the Ubuntu Recovery option which takes you to a minimal shell prompt to do repairs (Sorry, I've not used wubi specifically so can't guide you step-by-step)
<Gagarix> Unfortunately, in the Windows boot-loader, all the choices I have are booting into Windows or into Ubuntu.
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Hmmmm!
<dzragon> anyone that could help a newbie that longs for 120hz in ubuntu?
<Gagarix> And whereas the Windows option provides an additional F8 for advanced options, the Ubuntu option does not.
<MirkoKa> elspuddy: probably that the file is executable. is it a file on a windows partition?
<lh-456> I start ibus-daemon in tty1,but when i return the unity i cannot see the  gui,why? it works,but can't see gui
<krababbel> Gagarix: did you try f12 or delete maybe?
<Gagarix> krababbel: Let me give it a shot. One moment.
<jafox> MirkoKa: thanks for advice
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: I see this in the Wubi guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_can_I_access_my_Wubi_install_and_repair_my_install_if_it_won.27t_boot.3F
<krababbel> Gagarix: At lest the live installer on usb gave me an option then.
<elspuddy> MirkoKa, nope, its on my ubuntu box
<dzragon> A handjob, figuratively speaking, for a solution to getting 120hz working on my Syncmaster 2233rz!
<elspuddy> i know its a half life server file
<Gagarix> Ok, I managed to get it to show the info screen where it lists all the things happening. It seems to get stuck on "Checking battery state" O_o
<orazio1> ciao a tutti
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: When you access the Windows boot-loader menu does it allow you to edit the boot parameters of the Ubuntu installation before boot? If so, you can remove "quiet splash" and add "debug single" to get to a minimal single-user root prompt
<orazio1> !list
<ubottu> orazio1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Unfortunately it doesn't.
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Grrrr!
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Do you think it would be possible to change the boot parameters from Windows' msconfig ?
<sirriffsalot> I'm using KVIrc, why do I keep having file transfers pop up in KVIrc?
<skutr34> Hey, I just installed LXDE and switched to LXDM, and when I get to the login screen few weird accounts come up
<sirriffsalot> skarif: Ok?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Yes, it is. Which version of Windows are you working with?
<Monotoko> hmmm, why does ubottu talk about werez if you do !list ?
<skutr34> I don't know how to get them off. They aren't really accounts, it just says stuff about daemon...
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Windows 7
<MirkoKa> elspuddy: as I said the green color refers to executable file (wasn't that yellow once?). why do you care about the color, the permissions (and file-type) are important, colors change
<jim0203> How can I check which version of a particular package apt-get is going to install? i.e. what will apt-get install php5 get me?
 * Gagarix patiently waits for Wintendo to load.
<Gagarix> jim0203: The version tends to be in the package name ? ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: From what I read Bootcfg.exe should let you edit the boot loader menus
<elspuddy> MirkoKa, just trying to figure out why a plugin is not working for a tf2 server
<IntuitiveNipple> jim0203: apt-cache policy <package-name>
<jim0203> Gagarix: haha … yeah, sure … but will it be 5.2, 5.3 or 5.4?
<MirkoKa> skutr34: like qmail users? had them too and just removed them from /etc/passwd since I know I don't need them
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Okay, checking that out now.
<jim0203> IntuitiveNipple: brilliant, thank you!
<jim0203> Is there a way that I can use apt-get to specify a specific version of a package to download and install?
<IntuitiveNipple> jim0203: Yes, you can use "pinning" to specify the version
<jim0203> IntuitiveNipple: thanks :) Is there no way to be specific about a version? Or are older versions cleared off servers once newer versions are available? Say, for example, I wanted to install PHP 5.2?
<skutr34> Hey, I just installed LXDM and in the user list it only displays syslog, usb daemon, and saned, but not my account
<mrkrrtft> hi folks
<IntuitiveNipple> jim0203: eg: apt-get install php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu2
<IntuitiveNipple> jim0203: Older versions can usually be found on the archive servers but will usually have been removed from the package lists that apt-get update fetches
<skutr34> I'm not sure how to fix it. I am relatively new to Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> jim0203, you can still enable old repository's, all you need is to add "old-releases" see >> http://www.snowfrog.net/2009/05/02/apt-sourceslist-for-old-versions-of-ubuntu/
<scrote> why does gnome classic automount my usbdrive as readonly?
<jiohdi> anyone else experience flash making blue people?
<scrote> doesn't that sorta defeat the purpose of ubuntu and automount?
<IntuitiveNipple> jim0203: The main problem with trying to install an older, complex, package is that its list of dependencies (other packages it needs) conflict with the currently installed versions so it can be a nightmare at times
<scrote> now what do I have to type to make the writable
<jost> jiohdi, I am
<jiohdi> suddnely I have youtube blue man group on every video
<dzragon> scrote just read up on that and fixed it myself, wait
<jost> I would be interested in a solution as well :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> OerHeks: That's more for older distribution versions, not individual packages
<dzragon> scrote: sudo apt-get install pysdm
<IntuitiveNipple> Blue people?
<dzragon> and read up on: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<jiohdi> I see blue people
<dzragon> but works for any partition i guess
<Nk26> Hello, I was curious, when I connect to ubuntu server it gives me a small status update of whats going on with the system. the load/free space and stuff. Is there anyway to access that without logging in?
<jiohdi> purple sometimes
<jiohdi> it happened on an upgrade to lubuntu but not on the actual ubuntu
<jost> Sometimes (most of the time, not always) Flash videos have a color error, people become blue (and other colors change too, i believe)
<IntuitiveNipple> Nk26: No . It is the contents of the file /etc/motd (message-of-the-day) which is auto-generated
<IntuitiveNipple> Nk26: you could use 'scp' to fetch it though
<Nk26> Interesting ok thanks! I can work with that
<Restringere> Hey, I have a Dell Vostro 1500, dual core 2.2ghz, 2 gigs of ddr2 ram, Nvidia 8400M GS, but the video performance is very jittery and GIMP 2.8 runs with strange lag and practically in slow motion
<Restringere> How can I fix the jittery video performance and the lags with Nvidia tweaks?
<jiohdi> is gimp 2.8 stable?
<Restringere> yes
<modernbob> jiohdi: yes.. been using it for a few days
<Restringere> GIMP 2.8 Stable, for some reason the GIMP 2.8 RC1 worked much better
<zykotic10> Nk26: "uptime" "free" and "top" might show what you are looking for
<jiohdi> wow, I have been reading about the coming 2.8 for like 10 years now :)
<josten> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04.  I'd like my dash to disappear when I open an application to full screen.  Now it seems I just have the option to have it hidden all the time, even when I'm on the desktop.
<MirkoKa> Nk26: in case you (or some other) is interested, that stuff happens in /etc/update-motd.d (took me some time to get rid of the annoying "new packages available" message ^^
<jiohdi> Restringere, can you get it from official channels or do you have to assemble it?
<Restringere> jiohdi, from the PPA Otto Kessler
<Restringere> google it
<jiohdi> that will break 2.6 wont it
<Restringere> but it sucks, I regret upgrading should have stuck with 2.8 rc 1, the performance lags terribly and is jittery
<jiohdi> I will wait :)
<jiohdi> isnt there a drag and drop way to move open windows between desktops in Unity?
<Restringere> I have a good setup - dual core 2.2ghz, 2 gigs of ddr2 ram, Nvidia 8400M GS - and GIMP 2.8 was slow slow slow jittery and horrible
<Restringere> I dont know why 12.10 running XFCE is so jittery
<Restringere> Any tips?
<Restringere> And there is strange load and lag
<wassup1> hello
<jiohdi> xfce has always been light and fast, but I have never run it without having issues after about the 3rd boot
<IntuitiveNipple> 12.10 already !?!?!
<jiohdi> 12.10 is octuber
<Restringere> is this load average ok 0.81, 0.77, 0.79
<wassup1> is there a possibility/need to 'stream' an application onto an ubuntu live cd?
<Restringere> I dont know why its acting so strange
<Restringere> Is there a way to increase performance other than the typical settings?
<rootcoma> Restringere, that's fine. That is the number of processes running per second
<jiohdi> Restringere, puppy linux ;)
<jim0203> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks - and what's the best way of finding out what versions of a package are available?
<Restringere> rootcoma jiohdi, seriously is there a better solution using Ubuntu base?
<Restringere> I love the base
<jiohdi> Restringere, icewm
<jiohdi> add a cairo-dock or avant-window-navigator or docky and you will have a much faster syste
<jiohdi> m
<jiohdi> no compositing of course
<zykotic10> Restringere: load of < 1 means your cpu isn't 100% used.  Currently my load is load average: 9.28, 9.67, 9.61 - but my computer is busy
<modernbob> Restringere: I am running gimp with a 560ti geforce on ubuntu 12.04 and its really fast. I do a lot of web design and use gimp quite a bit..
<IntuitiveNipple> jim0203: First thing I always do is search for a Personal Package Archive (PPA) contaning the package-version I need, that's the easiest way to get them. Other than that I'll use a web browser to navigate http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ to find the package I want PLUS any unique dependencies it wants, download them then use "sudo dpkg -i <package-version>.deb" to install them
<MirkoKa> jiohdi: the only thing I've found is the  workspace swicther icon in the favorites bar (or how ever that is called), click on it to get a 2x2 view of the desktop, there you can drag'n'drop windows between the work spaces
<modernbob> os[Linux 3.2.0-24-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "precise" 12.04] cpu[8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 4.10GHz] mem[Physical: 15.7GB, 88.5% free] disk[Total: 4.1TB, 90.0% free] video[NVIDIA Corporation GF114 [GeForce GTX 560]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: USB-Audio - HP USB Webcam]
<jiohdi> MirkoKa, that does not seem to work in 2d is that only for 3d?
<Restringere> modernbob, but Im on a Vostro 1500, so my specs arent that great
<modernbob> maybe that is it.. not sure..
<modernbob> I haven't run 2.8 on any other machine
<zamba> i'm unable to set the desktop background by using gconftool-2.. i've installed gnome-session-fallback, so i'm using gnome classic..
<Restringere> modernbob, its really a slow one
<MirkoKa> jiohdi: perhaps, sorry can't help better at the moment, need to get familar with this &/%$&%(/%&) myself
<zamba> i tried the following: gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename <path>
<modernbob> I will load it up on my laptop and see what happens
<Restringere> it dont get it
<Restringere> 2.8 RC1 worked brilliantly on my system
<Restringere> but 2.8 Stable is a dog
<Restringere> I was editing huge 30 mb PDF's with no problems
<Restringere> How can I get it again?
<modernbob> Restringere: it literally starts in like 1 second on this machine
<Restringere> How do I specify apt-get to get a certain version
<Restringere> But use the paint tools, you will see a lag
<zykotic10> Restringere: apt-get doesn't really have version support, it installs the newest available in your repositories
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: apt-get install <package>=<version>
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: neat!
<Restringere> Thanks
<Scroggins10> Is there a command that can remove all capital letters in all directories within a directory?
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: see "man apt-get" for more nuances
<modernbob> IntuitiveNipple: thats an awesome nick..  :-)
<tbrown> installing 8.04
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple, are your familiar with tweaking nVidia drivers and such to improve 12.04 performance?
<krababbel> I added a vlan interface, but I can't configure it in networkmanager. It shows a null object and crashes if I select it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=703387
<IntuitiveNipple> modern: Thanks. It came from the saying "The only intuitive interface is the nipple; everything else is learned"
<trism> zamba: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///path/to/image;
<Scroggins10> Is there a command that can remove all capital letters in all directories within a directory?
<modernbob> hehe.. I need to tel my wife that one
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: What tweaking is required? In my experience, aside from choosing to sync to vertical retrace, there's no tweaking required
<zamba> trism: sweet.. thanks :)
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple, why is my video jittery at 16 million colors?
<Restringere> Things fly around the screen a bit, and GIMP 2.8 is slow
<Restringere> When I put the GPU extensions on in Chromium it has a strange lag with highlighting text
<zykotic10> modernbob: this might help?  for i in * ; do mv $i `echo $i | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z'`; done
<zykotic10> Scroggins10: ^
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: First thing to inspect are all the log files in /var/log/ to see if there are any clues in any of them of something not quite right when the system experiences the issues.
<Restringere> What should  I look for, errors?
<dem0n> anyone here familiar with Ubuntu ARM ?
<Ztane> BCM4313 woes here, rebooted my 1215N here, and wireless adapter does not even show up in network manager applet...
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: Better to use "rename"
<tbrown> I was wondering if there was a way that I can update a old version of ubuntu 8.04. Because it said that is was not supported:(
<Ztane> grr, worked so fine in 3 previous ubuntus
<Ztane> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> dem0n: what's your question?
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple, which logs contain video card data?
<Scroggins10> @zykotic10 ?
<Ztane> do I have to use restricted drivers (again)
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: I'd look in /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log and maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<modernbob> zykotic10: I was going to ask what that was for
<jrib> !upgrade | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<zykotic10> modernbob: sorry, it was for Scroggins10 -- i had a TAB fail, my bad.
<modernbob> not an issue
<dem0n> IntuitiveNipple: i am trying to find applications that will work with ubuntu ARM and that come in .deb files, for example i just found finally irssi for ubuntu ARM in a .deb file that worked for linux for my android phone
<zykotic10> dem0n: just sayin' - you might have better luck with Debian on ARM then Ubuntu... YMMV
<Ztane> 1 clean precise boot with everything working ?, and now missing wlan :(
<Ztane> is there any really uptodateBCM43xx info available?
<krababbel> Does networkmanager support vlans already?
<dem0n> zykotic10: i ask in #ubuntu because i am using ubuntu 12 ARM for my android phone...
<MirkoKa> any idea why the tty's (F1 - F6) are all black (I know they work, flight-blind entered DISPLAY=:0 xterm). I use the proprietary nvidia drivers and except from the tty's all is fine
<foolove> i want to zcat a gzip file and pring the 7th line how can i do this?
<smallfoot-> idk works great here with open soruce nouvouea device drivers
<MirkoKa> foolove: zcat file | awk 'NR == 7'
<IntuitiveNipple> dem0n: sorry, was distracted. The Ubuntu ARMel packages can be got from ports.ubuntu.com
<Scroggins10> Is it possible to collapse directories?
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple:    17.257] (==) Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0 [    17.257] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 1 [    17.257] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 2 [    17.257] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3 [    17.257] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4 [    17.257] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout
<dem0n> intuitiveNipple: are there different applications under there?
<Ztane> seems to be this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970532 :(
<richtroye> Scroggins10 the tar(1) program does a good job of collapsing directories
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple: Is the Nouveau driver set better than the proprietary nVidia set?
<Scroggins10> So should I sudo apt-get install tar(1)
<Gagarix> Well. I can get into recovery console. Now I just need to fix the darned symlink that I messed up. xD *scratches head* I'm having a serious case of the stupids today.
<Scroggins10> Or how would I go about getting that program
<IntuitiveNipple> dem0n: All Ubuntu packages are built for the supported ports, of which ARMel is one. On the ubuntu system you just set up the repositories for apt-get to be http://ports.ubuntu.com rather than http://archive.ubuntu.com
<richtroye> Scroggins10 I put that (1) there as a conventional way of referring to its manual page.  The program is named tar and you already have it.
<Scroggins10> Oh ok... I'm relatively new to ubuntu
<Guest2677> haai
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple: could there be a conflict between the two?
<richtroye> Scroggins10 I wouldn't mind if you pm'ed me and I could ask you more about what you're trying to do.
<tbrown> am installing updates to ubuntu I used sudo su for root and sudo apt-get update and it search for them and I used sudo apt-get upgrade anything else after that:)
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: Nouveau is only better in the sense that it is entirely open-source. It cannot currently do much 3D acceleration. The proprietary NVIDIA driver is the only one to do 3D which is required for smooth operations for unity 3D for example
<MirkoKa> Scroggins10: , richtroye: what is "collapse directories"? compress?archive?
<Ztane> anyone struggling with BCM4313, enable bluetooth and modprobe wl ;)
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple: the only thing I can gather is that the logs said that it had to offload memory to virtual memory for the nVidia GPU
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: which driver is currently in use? hint: glxinfo | egrep '(render|version|vendor)'
<Gagarix> Hrm, something about not being able to create `tmp/os-prober.XXXXX
<benwalburn> Is there a way I can re enable my Broadcom driver without connecting my computer to the internet? I don't have anything but wifi
<Scroggins10> richtroye: Basically, I organized my music database by moving albums into that artists subfolder. I no longer want the artists folders, so I want to move all those albums back to where I got them without opening each folder and moving them.
<davidguigui> bonjour, question sur un bug
<davidguigui> mon pavé numérique n'est plus reconnu
<Ztane> benwalburn: hmm?
<wylde> !fr | davidguigui
<ubottu> davidguigui: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<davidguigui> thanks for this answer
<davidguigui> bye
<Ztane> benwalburn: 9 seconds before you joined I wrote anyone struggling with BCM4313, enable bluetooth and modprobe wl ;)
<Ztane> benwalburn: if that is the problem ...
<benwalburn> Enabling Bluetooth makes my computer pick up wifi again?
<Ztane> benwalburn: :D
<Ztane> benwalburn: it did for me
<benwalburn> Huh? Lol
<benwalburn> Weird....
<Ztane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/962621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962621 in linux (Ubuntu) "Turning off bluetooth via the panel applet disables the wireless instead" [Medium,Triaged]
<IntuitiveNipple> Scroggins10: basically, something like this: find . -type d -maxdepth 1 | while read dir; do echo $dir; mv "$dir/*" .; rmdir "$dir"; done
<IntuitiveNipple> Scroggins10: DO NOT USE that without testing it somewhere SAFE!!
<benwalburn> Wait
<ulises> help, direction of ubuntu in spanish, plis
<benwalburn> I don't have the Broadcom driver
<Gagarix> Oi vey -.-; "mktemp: failed to create directory via template `/tmp/os-prober.XXXXXX': No such file or directory"
<Gagarix> I think I done messed up my ubuntu x)
<IntuitiveNipple> !ubuntu-es > ulises
<wylde> !es | ulises
<ubottu> ulises: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ztane> Scroggins10: prolly breaks on the first filename having spaces
<tehe> hi. What is the corrent way of "reseting" my xorg.conf? Ubuntu crashed after having updated the nvidia drivers, and I sorted the problem but copying over stuff from a livecd, which I dont think is the correct way of doing it.
<Ztane> benwalburn: wl?
<ulises> thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Are you in a recovery shell now? Or just reading error messages from the screen?
<Gagarix> In a recovery shell
<tehe> s/but/by
<benwalburn> Wl?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ztane: Funnily enough it doesn't - I expected it to when I tested it on my music collection here but it was OK
<Ztane> benwalburn: wl is the broadcom driver that really showed me the list
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: I edited the grub config to remove the splash and add debug single, then when I tried to do update-grub, I got that error message.
<Ztane> sudo modprobe wl
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Can you recall the symlink you changed?
<benwalburn> Ok, so what do I do?
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: ln -s /host/tmp /tmp
<Viva_Caligula> I just installed the latest xubuntu, and can't login
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: I think I wasn't thinking straight when I did that. x)
<Viva_Caligula> it displays the splash, but the login manager  won't start
<Ztane> benwalburn: did you have the bluetooth disabled?
 * Gagarix is not even sure if she's thinking straight right now, either >.>
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple: direct rendering: Yes server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation server glx version string: 1.4 client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation client glx version string: 1.4 GLX version: 1.4 OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400M GS/PCIe/SSE2 OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 295.40 OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler     GL_NV_conditional_
<Viva_Caligula> I'm using irssi from a root prompt right now >_<
<benwalburn> Fatal: module wl not found
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: !!!! ... I was thinking if this is on Windows with Wubi, is there even a grub installation ?
<Ztane> benwalburn: hmm then you do not have that, hmm...
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: There is. When I select Ubuntu from the Windows boot selection and tap Delete I get into Grub
<cmcintosh> hey gang got a copy of ubuntu 12, looking to try and get a USB2VGA device working
<MirkoKa> tehe: well, the way to "reset" your xorg.conf is to delete it (after making a backup of course), modern xorg creates the conf dynamically on the fly
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: oh cool - that makes it more standard and easier to deal with from my perspective!
<cmcintosh> with i type libusb the device does display properly just not sure how to setup xwindows
<jiohdi> is there a way to automount a partion I am using for dropbox?
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: That looks like the NVIDIA proprietary driver alright so you have full 3D rendering support
<Ztane> benwalburn: which exact broadcom do you have, from lspci command...
<MirkoKa> jiohdi: many ways, mount on system boot, mount on user login, or mount on access?
<jiohdi> partition*
<tehe> MirkoKa: would it account for any changes that are required by nvidia? Or would I just nvidia-xconfig afterwards?
<acalbaza> my login screen resolution is rediculously large, how can i change it so that i dont have to scroll to find the dialog box?
<jiohdi> MirkoKa, mount on sys boot
<benwalburn> Bcm4312
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple: what should I do then?
<cmcintosh> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0711:5100 Magic Control Technology Corp. Magic Control Technology Corp. (USB2VGA dongle)
<MirkoKa> tehe /etc/fstab entry
<Restringere> IntuitiveNipple: I have 2 GIGS of DDR2 Ram, which I think gives 4 Gig performance, so what options do I have?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Well, removing that link seems straightforward but... I can't see how that link could be created since there should already have been a /tmp/ directory
<MirkoKa> jiohdi: /etc/fstab entry
<krababbel> tehe: nvidia should work only xorg.xonf
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Well, as I said, I clearly wasn't thinking straight. x) I'm gonna try one more thing with a live USB. :)
<Gagarix> But first! Chocolate!
<IntuitiveNipple> Restringere: I'm not sure, it's a difficult issue to diagnose remotely. I think you need to wait for an X/Compiz/Unity guru to turn up
<laumonier> hi  what is the name of the ubuntu package to launch the instalation of it??
<Restringere> Thanks, have a good day need to run.
<MirkoKa> tehe: ideally you don't even need an xorg.conf and you can recreate it with custom option later
<Ztane> benwalburn: so did you try to enable bluetooth?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: SNAP! My partner just brought me a nice hot chocolate to help my brain!
<Ztane> benwalburn: from the applet, or you see that
<benwalburn> How do I enable it?
<Ztane> benwalburn: you can also try to modprobe b43
<jiohdi> mirkoka that may seem like an answer to you, but its virtually useless to me... what sort of entry?
<tehe> MirkoKa: interesting.. so I could have just deleted it and my environment would have return to the default state?
<tehe> MirkoKa: fstab?
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Chocolate = <3
<MirkoKa> tehe: provied it's really an xorg.conf issue, then yes
<benwalburn> I think the modprobe worked
<kion> When I do a ls command can anybody explain me why many of my files appear a second time with an appended ~ to the name?   example: file and file~
<jiohdi> mirkoka the partition is /dev/sda3
<Paulmaster> -
<Paulmaster> Hello
<tehe> MirkoKa: thanks for the help. Ill remember that next time.
<IntuitiveNipple> kion: Files suffixed with ~ are backup files created of old versions of files you edit
<Jordan_U> kion: Many text editors store temporary copies of files with a '~' at the end.
<alvaro_> ubuntu br
<Paulmaster> i haveeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Paulmaster> question
<acicula> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kion> Jordan_U:  is Gedit one of those?
<benwalburn> Ztane, can we go to a different channel? It's hard to keep up from my phone
<Paulmaster> i have question!!!
<LinuxMonkey> !ask | Paulmaster
<ubottu> Paulmaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: On thsi native install of Precise "stat /tmp/" shows it is a directory on the root file-system, not a mount of a tmpfs. Can you check what you have there? mount | grep tmp && stat /tmp/
<Paulmaster> LinuxMonkey: stop that please. i already read it! Thanks!
<Ztane> benwalburn: sorry I am going to sleep, 2 am here... :(
<benwalburn> Ah ok. That's fine
<Jordan_U> !fstab | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ztane> benwalburn: anyway try these: enable bluetooth; disable, re-enable wifi; sudo rfkill unblock all; sudo modprobe b43
<LinuxMonkey> Paulmaster: Just bringing it to your attention as even thought it was posted previously you keep saying you have a question.
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: "stat: cannot stat '/tmp': No such file or directory"
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: haha!
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: OK, so maybe the fix is as simple as creating it? "mkdir /tmp" - surely the fix can't that simple though!?
<Gagarix> Let's try.
<MirkoKa> Gagarix: if it works, don't forget to set correct permissions: sudo chmod a+rwxt /tmp
<jiohdi> jordan, that is vitually useless for so many of us because it does not clear examples... its japanese stereo instructions... example, it says mount point... do I use /media for a storage partition or /
<IntuitiveNipple> MirkoKa: Good point, thanks!
<MirkoKa> jiohdi: do you ever want the partiiton to be mounted when you're not logged in? does the partition have a label (volume name in windows speak), the /dev/sd** isn't reliable, a lable is better
<Vooloo> how do you set cron to run the 5th every month, ONE TIME. I have * * 5 * * but it runs on a loop
<jiohdi> MirkoKa, does this look right?
<jiohdi> UUID=fd12fd98-cede-4a71-b9ab-5a67561df43b /media	ext4	errors=remount-ro 0	1
<diego> hola
<IntuitiveNipple> jiohdi: better to use a sub-directory of /media e.g. /media/diskA or whatever you prefer AND remember to CREATE the directory too: sudo mkdir /media/diskA
<MirkoKa> joink: /media is wrong. that is used as the base direcory for other mounts, create another directory say /media/dropbox and use that instead
<Cyb3rw0rM> Hi all
<Cyb3rw0rM> :)
<jiohdi> IntuitiveNipple, any particular reason?
<jiohdi> MirkoKa, ok
<Gagarix> IntuitiveNipple: Haha, unbelievable! I feel so stupid now, that actually worked! xD
<IntuitiveNipple> jiohdi: Yes, because the  /media/ directory is used as the parent to mount devices that come and go
<Gagarix> brb :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Yay! I love simple solutions (tm) !
<jiohdi> IntuitiveNipple, once I make that dir, do I have to alter its permissions? or owner?
<Paulmaster> hellooo
<IntuitiveNipple> jiohdi: Usually not
<jiohdi> ok... here goes... brb
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: You may have missed this...
<IntuitiveNipple> <MirkoKa> Gagarix: if it works, don't forget to set correct permissions: sudo chmod a+rwxt /tmp
<Gagarix> I had to switch from the other desktop to the laptop. Using the kvm all the time is a pain. :P
<LinuxMonkey> Paulmaster: Please ask your question if you are in need of support, all other chatting can be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IntuitiveNipple> kvm to me is usually the kernel virtual machine - I had to think there!
<Paulmaster> yesssssssss
<Paulmaster> i have question
<Gagarix> Alrighty, let's see how this fares
<tehe> is there a way to name screen sessions, and from there reattach using the name?
<LinuxMonkey>  Paulmaster  please ask your question, you have been told before.
<zykotic10> tehe: yes
<Gagarix> Hmm, I'm not liking this. update-grub goes all ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set ...
<LinuxMonkey> tehe: screen -S sessionname
<lj> I have been waiting for 12.04 release. Did the work on support for the Dell St2220t get committed to the kernel/hid.multitouch in the new ISO?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: Errrr.... is it installed on a dmraid device? (Promise SoftRAID controller) ?
<Gagarix> Not as far as I know. :P
<tehe> thanks
<Gagarix> Ah well, I can login now, that's all that matters atm.
<Gagarix> :)
<Gagarix> Thanks for all your help <3
<israel> quit
<Wessley> hello having an issue installing ubuntu 12.04 from usb net install, after the install and reboot after the bios post screen alls I get is a black screen guessing the driver for the nvidia 550 is not installing properly or not at all is there a special way in the install process to include the driver or away to get a command line of some sort to without the driver working
<Gagarix> And thanks for tolerating my horrible case of the stupids. :D
 * Gagarix waves
<Gagarix> Bai!
<Paulmaster> LinuxMonkey: Stop that please. I ask my question if I want.
<IntuitiveNipple> Gagarix: OK ... review the log files such as /var/log/kern.log /var/log/syslog /var/log/boot.log
<LinuxMonkey> !spam | Paulmaster
<MirkoKa> Paulmaster: then ask your question or go away
<wylde> lj: do you know the bug number?
<Paulmaster> !ops | LinuxMonkey
<ubottu> LinuxMonkey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<lj> Bug #791833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791833 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Dell ST2220T Monitor responds to touch only on warm boot from windows" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791833
<jrib> Paulmaster: don't abuse the !ops call please.  Just ask your question on a single line.  That's the best way to get help.
<jrib> !away > edk141
<ubottu> edk141, please see my private message
<wylde> lj: well it telss you at that link. It's apparently still in progress.
<Paulmaster> jrib: LinuxMonkey should stop that!!!
<sacarlson> Wessley: try nomodeset http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<jrib> Paulmaster: what's your question about ubuntu?
<MirkoKa> somebody please kick Paulmaster
<Paulmaster> jrib: none! i only want to be here
<Paulmaster> jrib: But they always tell me some rubbish
<Paulmaster> jrib: say him that he should leave me alone!!!
<jrib> Paulmaster: ok, then if you don't have a question and are not helping someone with their question, please stay quiet.  This channel is dedicated to support.  If you want to chat about other things, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic.  Now please move on.
<Paulmaster> jrib: yes. i am quiet!!! he nerves me
<Paulmaster> jrib: thank you very much.
<Punk_Unity> i am having trouble downloading, installing, and getting themes to work on xubuntu 12.04
<Punk_Unity> trying to get them from xfce-look.org
<taxman> what? my 12.04 pendrive is fast like a ghost
<aaas> is there anyway to alias an nfs share so that you mount it with <hostname>:/alias instead of <hostname>:/export/home/<user>
<zykotic10> aaas: if you add your nfs mount to fstab you can use "sudo mount /mountpoint"
<lj> Can I run this command whilst logged in to my ubuntu distro to apply the workaround. Or do I need to apply it to an ISO source before install? "patch -p1 --dry-run < /[path_of_patch]/0001-HID-multitouch-fix-handling-of-buggy-reports-descrip.patch".
<aaas> zykotic10 but that mountpoint would still have '/export' or whatever in the name if i try to access it from another machine, right?
<sacarlson> aaas: or you can create a symbolic link to a path to create an alias  man ln ;  ln -s /this/path /to/here
<zykotic10> aaas: that's up to you... mountpoint is the local directory
<wylde> lj: the patch has to be applied to the source code then compiled.
<aaas> zykotic10 sacarlson what i need is my nfs share to be in /export/home/<user> but for remote users to just see /<user> or something like that
<Wessley> sacarlson it says to press shift on boot after the bios to get to the grub boot loader but doesnt seem to do anything on this 12.04 install
<IntuitiveNipple> aaas: I use bind-mounts on the NFS server to achieve that
<sacarlson> Wessley: is this a live cd boot?
<Wessley> NetInstall
<Wessley> usb
<MirkoKa> lj: you *HAVE* to do this in your running ubuntu system.it patches the kernel, so you even have to install the kernel source and recompile the kernel. the live-ce is totally irrelevant here
<sacarlson> Wessley: netinstall you mean like pxe boot?  or maybe live cd
<IntuitiveNipple> lj: according to that bug report Bradd Figg has built test kernels and provided a link to the kernel packages in comment #43
<sacarlson> Wessley: or it could be like minimal boot from usb to install from net I guess
<wylde> IntuitiveNipple: thanks! I hadn't gotten that far yet :)
<IntuitiveNipple> sacarlson: netinstall is the minimal CD - it fetches the packages from the archives rather than getting them from the install media
<Wessley> sacarlson http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<MirkoKa> any idea why the tty's (F1 - F6) are all black (I know they work, flight-blind entered DISPLAY=:0 xterm). I use the proprietary nvidia drivers and except from the tty's all is fine
<aaas> IntuitiveNipple it looks interesting but im not sure how it solves my problem unless i make a /<user> directory which is just as good as making a symbolic link
<sacarlson> Wessley: ok minimal,  I did play with that a bit before precise was released,  it's the text install so don't know why it would go black unless this is after installed
<LinuxMonkey> MirkoKa: you get a terminal login prompt on them, or they all black with no text?
<lj> Im using Linux lj-MicroServer 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux it doesn't look like any of those pre-compiled kernels will work for me.
<brodro> hey peoples, trying to figure out an issue I'm getting with flash player and "express install"
<brodro> Not really sure what I need to do in order to get it working
<MirkoKa> LinuxMonkey: totally black, no prompt, not even a cursor. but as I said, getty runs since I can login and run commands.
<IntuitiveNipple> lj: I'd suggest linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic_3.0.0-18.31~791833_i386.deb
<ulkesh> brodro, can you not just install the flash plugin via the software center?
<sacarlson> Wessley: oh I have a thought maybe you use a usb keyboard that won't respond to grub,  if so try enable something like legacy in bios to get the usb keyboard to work
<Wessley> sacarlson after the install process has been completed and it asks for you to remove the install media and reboot right after bios posts to a blackscreen no cursor or anything
<IntuitiveNipple> MirkoKa: Common issue that is - I used the uvesafb to get around it but that can cause DRM conflicts with the nvidia driver which leads to kernel/Xorg oops
<brodro> ulkesh: I actually had some trouble trying to figure that out earlier, not really sure which package manager to use. I may not even have one
<IntuitiveNipple> MirkoKa: I usually solve it by setting grub to text mode only
<ulkesh> brodro, what ubuntu version are you on?
<Wessley> sacarlson legacy usb support was on
<hydrox24> MirkoKa: Have you tried running your system without the proprietary drivers?
<Wessley> <enabled>
<brodro> ulkesh: I'm using 11.04
<gaelfx> Synaptics driver update ftw!
<IntuitiveNipple> MirkoKa: The issue is that grub puts the display into gfx mode, then plymouth does it's graphics splash and the tty's don't get correctly configured
<ulkesh> brodro, if it's there, can you click on the dash in the upper left (assuming you have unity on) and type Software...it should find the Ubuntu Software Center (I believe 11.04 has this)...then search for flash
<MirkoKa> IntuitiveNipple: ah, ok, thanks, let me try, I recently played around with grub backgrounds and although 10.04 doesn have problems, that might be related.
<sacarlson> Wessley: ok now I'm out of idea's,  I guess you might try a live boot from your minimal and modify grub settings to add nomodeset
<brodro> ulkesh: it's also sn0wl1inux11
<IntuitiveNipple> MirkoKa: Same here: I had the desktop background for grub and plymouth - had to use uvesafb mode on the kernel command line, but that led to the kernel DRM/Xorg issues so I stopped doing it, and that led to blank ttys until I remembered why!
<ulkesh> brodro, oh ok, then see if you can pull up terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gMan> Hoping someone here can help me. Feel like an idiot - probably am. Upgraded Xubuntu 11 to 12.04. Had to use boot-repair to boot at all. Still can't get to login screen. System goes directly to splash screen, starts and then hangs. Where should I look?
<MirkoKa> hydrox24: not really, I don't think the prop drivers are the problem directly, but a clash with the drivers and grubs terminal handling, will try IntuitiveNipple's suggestion (when I reboot ;-)
<brodro> ulkesh: Alright, I got it downloading, I'll let you know if it worked
<ulkesh> brodro, make sure you close browsers and then restart them
<alexfartura> E aee
<ulkesh> brodro, post-install i mean :)
<alexfartura> Algum brasileiro aqui? ehae
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: It maybe be that the BIOS boot device is wrong ... so it isn't even loading the grub bootloader from the device it was installed on
<Wessley> IntuitiveNipple: its a brand new mobo usb3 etc what options would need to be set in bios?
<IntuitiveNipple> gMan: Can you intercept grub by pressing Shift as soon as BIOS POSTing is over, and choosing the Recovery option?
<Wessley> or you are talking about the boot device as in the hdd there is only one boot device which is the hdd
<gMan> IntuitiveNipple: (funky name!) Yes. Done that. got to me in as my previous user. Able to list proper content of HOME.
<MirkoKa> IntuitiveNipple: btw, "then plymouth does it's graphics splash" not here. first thing I do is to remove "quite splash" ;-)
<brodro> ulkesh: hey, I'm having a very poor connection right now. I think I may know what to do now though, thank you very much, bye
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: Well, usually the BIOS has a boot device order menu where you select the order that BIOS looks for a valid boot loader signature. if that is not set to check the device where grub is installed before any other possible targets, the symptom you describe can occur. The 2nd possibility is, if the PC has multiple drives, that grub has been installed on a secondary device
#ubuntu 2012-05-05
<ulkesh> brodro, roger that, good luck!
<Wessley> IntuitiveNipple: its set properly to the hdd
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: Are any USB storage devices connected directly or through a hub?
<Wessley> IntuitiveNipple: Nope
<Wessley> only things connected keyboard/mouse/network/monitor
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: It *sounds* as if grub failed to install correctly - especially if you can't get the Shift key to give you the grub boot menu. Grub has 3 stages of loading, and it sounds like it might be stuck after the 1st
<bjorkintosh> how do i type unicode characters into the terminal?
<lj> IntuitiveNipple: I'm following the steps on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to create linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic_3.0.0-18.31~791833_i386.deb. Are these the correct steps (10.04 instructions)?
<Paulo39> hello guys. i have a simple question: i want to install ubuntu. i already have a linux distro installed in the computer (arch) with separated /swap /home / and /boot partitions. when installing ubuntu, may i point /swap and /boot to the same partitions? (i know i can do it with /home and i will do it)
<bjorkintosh> Paulo39, you can do so with swap.
<clirc> my disk got too full, now X won't start, help ?
<bjorkintosh> though, boot might get over written.
<Paulo39> bjorkintosh: what about /boot?
<clirc> using irssi (bless it) for now till i can get a normal boot happening
<bjorkintosh> it will get overwritten. you certainly don't want to mess with that unless you intend to wipe it.
<IntuitiveNipple> gMan: If you can get in via the recovery console shell, you should be able to examine the log files from the unsucessful boot in /var/log/ by looking at the timestamps of the files (ls -lstra) - don't get confused by the messages for the current boot!
<bjorkintosh> clirc, how much space do you have?
<clirc> bjorkintosh: how can I tell?
<Paulo39> bjorkintosh: ok, so i will create a /boot only for ubuntu. thanks for the answer
<bjorkintosh> clirc, df -h
<IntuitiveNipple> Paulo39: Last time I did that /boot was NOT reformatted, the new installation used an existing /boot/ partition
<sacarlson> Wessley: oh I wonder if it's grafics if you could try after boot (some time like 3 minits of black) try <ctrl><alt>f2  to get into console
<Wessley> sacarlson I will try that
<Paulo39> another question guys: i want to install ubuntu. i already have a linux distro installed in the computer (arch) and i have grub working fine. can i install ubuntu without change the MBR and dont mess with that grub which is fine?
<gMan> IntuitiveNipple: geez man! there are a lot-o-logs in there. where is a good place to start?
<clirc> 0 space left
<tnk1> hi all... how does one extract a .xdi file??
<Paulo39> IntuitiveNipple: and did it work with the other /boot not formatted??
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: Do you see the hard disk activity light flashing away madly just after BIOS ? That would indicate Ubuntu is starting
<Wessley> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> gMan: If you use "ls -lstra" the files are ordered by most recent last, so I'd work backwards
<clirc> bjorkintosh: 0 space
<Wessley> no luck sacarlson
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: That sounds hopeful!
<bjorkintosh> clirc, how did it get filled up? pr0n?
<Wessley> and when I hit the power button once it flashs away the hdd light and then turns off
<sacarlson> Wessley: well back to live boot and modify grub for nomodeset,  I'll look for details
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: I'd try messing with getting into the grub menu with that Shift key.... if grub is booting that has got to respond
<clirc> bjorkintosh: not sure, I am wondering if a process has written a huge file or soemthing
<bjorkintosh> well, look for it then.
<clirc> bjorkintosh: I cleaned apt-get and apparently free'd up 400mb but on reboot it was full again??
<Wessley> sacarlson it just finished downloading the full thing will check that out now
<wylde> clirc: have you cleaned out your apt package cache to make some room?
<gMan> IntuitiveNipple: your a saint. I have to run. Will try and figure this out. THANKS!
<wylde> clirc: sudo apt-get clean , will remove the packages from the cache and make some room.
<IntuitiveNipple> Paulo39: I've never had the Ubuntu installer insist on formatting /boot/ - I always have multiple OSes installed in parallel using LVM LVs too
<clirc> wylde: yeah i ran sudo apt-get clean
<wylde> clirc: alrighty.
<bjorkintosh> clirc, also sudo apt-get remove?
<clirc> will do one sc
<sacarlson> Wessley: this has the details you need but you might need to mount the file system from minimal boot to modify the file needed http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/ubuntumaverick-blank-screen-problem.html
<sacarlson> Wessley: also I would take out quiet splash so you can see where it might crash at some point
<mongo> Hi: with app armor, if you give rw access to a block device does it give access to the parent in /devices and other links scattered around /dev too?
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: if you remove "quiet splash" add in "debug" also!
<clirc> still has 0% free, wtf
<sacarlson> clirc: empty trash?
<clirc> sacarlson: how do?
<sacarlson> clirc: nautilus (file manager) bottom right corner click trash can and select empty
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, how do i write a cd image to a usb and make it bootable......the cd itself is bootable
<Wessley> sacarlson / IntuitiveNipple extracting to usb now...
<clirc> sacarlson: on cl, can't get gui to boot
<gaelfx> !liveusb | paranoidphreak
<ubottu> paranoidphreak: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<paranoidphreak> gaelfx: it's not ubuntu OS.....it's a windows xp
<gaelfx> paranoidphreak: then try dd
<clirc> can anyone tell me some folders I could delete for an easy win freeing up space?
<paranoidphreak> gaelfx: ok.......thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> clirc: find out where all the space is in use! du -x --max-depth=3 / | sort -n
<smw> clirc, /var/cache/apt/debs or something like that
<MirkoKa> clirc: which partition excatly has 0% free? if you cleard the package cache it's very unlikey that it's still 0%
<gaelfx> paranoidphreak: you probably will need to 'man' that command before you use it though
<lj> IntuitiveNipple: I'm following the steps on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile to create a patched kernel from linux-image-3.0.0-18-generic_3.0.0-18.31~791833_i386.deb. Are these the correct steps (10.04 instructions)?
<gaelfx> 'man cat' is probably the weirdest thing I've ever typed into terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> lj: That kernel file I pointed you to *IS* a patched kernel - you can download it and its associated headers package and install them using "sudo dpkg =i <package-name>"
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: you mean -i right?
<IntuitiveNipple> lj: Correction: "sudo dpkg -i <package-name>"
<sacarlson> clirc: I guess you could run a live cd boot and run Disk Usage Analizer to determine what is using all the space and remove or move what isn't needed
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: :p
<OerHeks> gaelfx man free
<Fyodorovna> paranoidphreak, if you have access to a windows machine and a legit XP disc you would use this, loading a XP to a usb in linux is possible but I havew never been able to do it. http://wintoflash.com/home/en/
<gaelfx> OerHeks: ah, nice
<Fyodorovna> s/havew/have
<paranoidphreak> Fyodorovna: unforturanatly i don't have access to windows but thanks anyways
<gaelfx> paranoidphreak: I forgot, if you use dd, I think you still need to use something like gparted to make the drive bootable
<gaelfx> paranoidphreak: but it's pretty easy to do
<paranoidphreak> gaelfx: thanks for the heads up
<Fyodorovna> paranoidphreak, I suspect you may be out of luck, I hope not, but this is a tough one.
<gaelfx> Fyodorovna: nah, it's not too bad, I used dd to make a Win7 USB to reinstall on my wife's computer.
<dashavoo> I've had this problem for a while, but it is still there after an upgrade so I'll ask... is there any reason why flash videos seem to remain "on top" even when firefox isn't the on top window?
<Fyodorovna> gaelfx, W7 is easy Xp is a whole other beast.
<taxman> i get impressed by win8-ready-to-go
<taxman> maybe we can run win8 on a pendrive in the future
<Fyodorovna> gaelfx, since you had to comment to me  will say I doubt a dd and a grub loader will do it either I have gone that route and never had it work.
<OerHeks> microsoft provides a tool for usb
<gaelfx> Fyodorovna: not a grub loader, you use gparted simply to set the boot flag on the USB
<Gracenotes> is there a way to set swap priority (of the different swap spaces) on a per-process basis?
<gaelfx> paranoidphreak: and I assume you know you ought to freshly format the drive before you dd it, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gracenotes: Yes, using cgroups
<Gracenotes> IntuitiveNipple: ah... interesting. So I can say, "start this process with instructions to use mostly swap space A"?
<paranoidphreak> gaelfx: yup.....
 * Gracenotes reads
<IntuitiveNipple> Gracenotes: I believe so, yes
<gaelfx> dashavoo: pretty sure that's related to the flash player, Firefox can't control that
<Fyodorovna> gaelfx, For XP I doubt it but honestly I gave a method that does work every time so if it works your way I will be glad to see it, bu I wont hold my breath.
<gaelfx> paranoidphreak: just checking
<Gracenotes> IntuitiveNipple: okay. will see where I get with that, thanks
<paranoidphreak> gaelfx: thanks
<dashavoo> gaelfx: I realise that, I just wondered if anyone knew why it happens, and if so how it can be remedied
<Fyodorovna> gaelfx, XP was not designed to run a a usb, W7 is a extract to a usb with W7 and a bootflag works, I doubt a dd to a usb of a OS not designed to run in a usb is going to.
<gaelfx> dashavoo: petition Adobe to make flash more open?
<Fyodorovna> paranoidphreak, let us know if this works, it is nice to know so it can be passed on if you get it running.
<Dawn262> i forget how to kill a dead app...
<Dawn262> help
 * Dawn262 is blonder than usual
<dashavoo> gaelfx: thanks, you've been a great help :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Gracenotes: There's some helpful detail in http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/cgroups/memory.txt
<IntuitiveNipple> Gracenotes: grep 'Enable CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP'
<paranoidphreak> Fyodorovna: i will
<IntuitiveNipple> Dawn262: kill -TERM `pidof <appname>` or kill -KILL ...`
<gaelfx> dashavoo: haha, sorry I couldn't tell you more, but you might want to try one of the free versions of flash plugin, those are usually easier to control (I'm assuming you're using Adobe's plugin)
 * Dawn262 huggles IntuitiveNipple 
<gaelfx> whoa...that was weird
<violinappren> Dawn262: IntuitiveNipple: pkill -9 processname
<IntuitiveNipple> violinappren: good point!
 * Dawn262 higgles the pee out of the both of you!
<xangua> violinappren: what the '-9' stands for?
<violinappren> xangua: SIGKILL
<Gracenotes> IntuitiveNipple: ahh. hm.
<MirkoKa> violinappren: please refrain from suggestion -9 that is *ONLY* the last emergency situation, SIGTERM, SIGHUP or SIGINT shoudl be tried first
<Wessley> sacarlson / IntuitiveNipple with the usb install I get a grub window not the one shown in the picture and there are 3 options on Try Ubuntu without installing, Install Ubuntu, Check disc for defects
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: Yes, that is the grub boot menu for the USB device ...
<zykotic10> MirkoKa: +1
<violinappren> MirkoKa: for a process responding normally yes, but not for a "stuck" app
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: Do the Try Ubuntu... option then when that has started you can use its programs to check on the bad installation
<Dawn262> MirkoKa, : It is actually an emergency.  VLC is locked and won't go away after the upgrade
<aaas> so comparing samba and nfs I'm getting samba ~30% faster, is this the experience of others?  (win7<->ubuntu, gigabit, ssd->hdd)
<MirkoKa> xangua: -9 mean to send the KILL signal wich uncinditionaly forces the process the exit, without any chance to clean up. it't like shooting a bullet through your head without giving you the change to write a inheritance letter, don't use it unless there's no other way
<Paulo39> in your opinion, which is the best file system type for save data and backups that is compatible with both linux and windows? is there anything better than NTFS? (FAT is not good because of the file size limits and ext3/4 isn't compatible with windows)
<gaelfx> aaas: totally the opposite for me, I've had way better experience with NFS
<IntuitiveNipple> MirkoKa: I make sure all my processes write a will as soon as they start :p
<aaas> gaelfx what speeds where you getting with each?
<Wessley> IntuitiveNipple: How would I use the try to fix the current install
<gaelfx> aaas: ah, but I see now that the other machine is Win7, which would explain the difference
<violinappren> aaas: sshfs
<wcchandler> Unknown encoder 'libx264'
<aaas> there are more sites online which claim nfs fastest of all, so I was wondering why my results are different
<gaelfx> aaas: I haven't objectively measured speeds, all I can say is when I access a 720p video on NFS I can actually watch it, whereas Samba gets some mad stuttering going on, but both of my boxes are Ubuntu so the NFS support is good on both ends. Win7 has _some_ NFS support, but not full support
<violinappren> !restricted | wcchandler
<ubottu> wcchandler: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wcchandler> violinappren: when I run avconv -formats it lists it as available to decode and encode
<Dawn262> that did it!  thousands of thanks to IntuitiveNipple  and violinappren
<aaas> what network copy speeds do people get?  im getting 32-45 mb/sec
<Dawn262> the -9 is the only way it killed vlc
<OerHeks> !mediainfo
<Wessley> IntuitiveNipple: try ubuntu boots to a black screen
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: oh good! :D that means you've got a common problem with that PCs video system, not an installation problem!
<Gracenotes> IntuitiveNipple: hm. I see that it's useful for per-process management of limits. Not so much for selecting preferred swap partitions
<IntuitiveNipple> Wessley: That is good since it hints that simply adding "nomodeset" to the grub boot line ought to get you a text display at least
<wcchandler> violinappren: nevermind, i both love and hate you
<MirkoKa> Dawn262: yes, -9 can be the correct way, it just should be noted that this is really the last thing to try (many webpages suggest -9 as if it's a totally normal thing to do). try -HUP instead of -9 first next time
<grafton> Okay, now that I'm finished chasing the chickens away from the basil... Dude running Arch, are you still having install issues with Ubuntu?
<wcchandler> -5 is "nicer"
<violinappren> wcchandler: what was the issue?  and you wouldn't be the first :)
<wcchandler> violinappren: trying to convert a video to h264 format for the raspberry pi... going to see how it handles it.  But I "thought" I already installed that package.  And it was even listing those codecs as available...  but I hadn't installed the restricted extras and that fixed it
<violinappren> MirkoKa: most desktop applications don't know how to respond to HUP , this is meaningful in the context of managing a unix demon
<IntuitiveNipple> Gracenotes: Can you use devices_allow to control access to a swap device per cgroup?
<playx> damn why are all preset files for x264 empty? no wonder that encoding not works
<violinappren> wcchandler: the pi cant handle it on its own?
<Wessley> linux /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper nomodeset --
<Wessley> not sure if this is correct formating for nomodeset
<Gracenotes> IntuitiveNipple: devices.txt? let me try that, actually.
<wcchandler> violinappren: no.  source was mpeg4 684x276 resolution video and was choppy
<Gracenotes> okay, I should just read all the docs for cgroups.
<wcchandler> h264 has hardware acceleration (supposedly)
<MirkoKa> violinappren: nope, HUP works very well even for GUI apps as well (if TERM/INT don't), actually really needing -KILL is a sign for a heavily misbehaving process -> bug report
<wcchandler> it plays the bick bunny clip without an issue at 1080i
<gaelfx> wcchandler: what player are you trying to use?
<violinappren> MirkoKa: GUI apps  write buffers to disk upon receiving a HUP?
<wcchandler> gaelfx: i tried mplayer and vlc
<wcchandler> for the mp4 file
<wcchandler> gaelfx: but they have their own command line video player that works with x264
<gaelfx> wcchandler: who is "they"?
<audr> Hello, does anyone know how to use a different java version other than the one default on oneiric? I have 0_32 in /usr/lib/jvm, but java -version still brings up 0_23
<MirkoKa> violinappren: irrelevant :-) some do some do not, but *NO* app/program/tool/process/whatever writes internal data to disk when reciving a KILL
<wcchandler> gaelfx: the raspberry pi foundation
<wcchandler> gaelfx: or more specifically, broadcom
<gaelfx> aaaah, gotcha
<gaelfx> wcchandler: what's it called?
<ulkesh> audr, you probably just need to alter your JAVA_HOME, JRE_HOME, and PATH environment variables to point to the proper java install
<wcchandler> ilclient (i think)
<audr> ulkesh, right, but I can't remember the correct --set command to do that
<wcchandler> gaelfx: i'm looking for it now...  it comes ala source you have to compile from the image, which matches the intentions of the pi -- to teach programming
<ulkesh> i *think* you can edit /etc/environment to do just that...and i suppose you have to reboot (I don't know how to just have it take effect)
<gaelfx> wcchandler: yeah, it would probably help a heap if we knew the right name
<audr> no, i did it three days ago with a --set command
<violinappren> audr: pastebin the output of: dpkg -l openjdk
<audr> it was something like update-alternatives --set java <path>
<violinappren> !pastebin > audr
<ubottu> audr, please see my private message
<audr> ah, sorry
<ulkesh> audr, i've always just manually altered my environment...sorry :(
<gaelfx> audr: if you did it before, then you should be able to find the command again by opening terminal and pushing the UP key a whole lot
<audr> gaelfx, sadly, I just went through a reinstall so I can't :(
<gaelfx> audr: ouch, that bites. Sorry
<ulkesh> gaelfx, audr, or you can do a bash search using !? (but you may want to research how before running any command automatically :) )
<nwillems> Hello there - I'm trying to run a dry run of a system upgrade, but it keeps failing when sanboxed. Can I "safely" use the server mode, and then expect it to not depend on user input?
<audr> violinappren, nada
<ulkesh> lol, nvm
<bandit5432> audr, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<nwillems> I'm running ubuntu server
<gaelfx> audr: you don't keep a separate /home partition?
<violinappren> audr: how did you install java?
<elisha_> hey, would anyone happen to know why my external harddrive won't mount? (toshiba 500gb)
<audr> violinappren, via website. Went on their website, dl'd java version 32, moved it to /usr/lib/jvm, chmod +x, install
<audr> gaelfx, no.
<mufi> hy all
<audr> violinappren, I can see the jre1.6.0_32 in /usr/lib/jvm though
<violinappren> audr: a .bin file or a directory ?
<manitou> morning
<manitou> how to fix "Unable to build kernel module." vmware workstation 8
<analyser> hey guys, does anybody uses gnu scientific library?
<MirkoKa> elisha_: any error message or other symtom?
<gaelfx> which reminds me, if I'm installing to a system with SSD and an HDD, is it a good idea to make a separate partition for /tmp on the HDD? so as to avoid wear and tear on the SSD?
<bandit5432> audr, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<violinappren> manitou: try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<elisha_> MirkoKa: no, the light on the external is flashing like normal when its working but no errors or notice its mounted
<audr> bandit5432, nothing to configure
<gaelfx> and if so, what's a good size for /tmp?
<violinappren> audr: is jre1.6.0_32 a directory/folder?
<audr> no, I can not cd into it
<audr> thus a file
<violinappren> audr: what's the output of this command: file /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_32
<gaelfx> goodbye #ubuntu
<audr> violinappren, wait, i mistyped my cd
<audr> it is a folder
<violinappren> audr: cd into the 'bin' folder inside of it
<violinappren> audr: and do: ./java -version
<audr> violinappren, ok i just did
<violinappren> audr: is that the one you wish to use as default java?
<audr> It outputted correctly in which it told me it was 0_32
<audr> eys
<audr> yes*
<manitou> violinappren: i get same :( log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/968131/
<audr> manitou, what problem
<audr> violinappren, eh?
<violinappren> audr: ok, there are two solutions, you can add this to the alternatives system but you will have to set a lot of things (not only the 'java' one) .. or you can add this folder to your PATH in ~/.bashrc before everything else, like:   PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_32/bin:$PATH"
<Paulo39> hi guys, i have arch installed and i've installed ubuntu rigth now. I used the same /swap, /home and /boot partition for both arch and ubuntu. now i'm editing grub to get access to ubuntu and i was folllowing this tip: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub#Dual_booting_with_GNU.2FLinux but i don't know what is the initrd /path/to/initrd and kernel /path/to/kernel  either
<violinappren> audr: i use the second one
<manitou> audr: "Unable to build kernel module." vmware workstation 8
<audr> violinappren, will doing the Path thing also update the javaws as well?
<audr> manitou, ah, sorry buddy. Can't help you
<violinappren> audr: it will use ALL the java binaries include with that JRE before anything else installed on the system.. all commands
<audr> violinappren, I think I did the set paths last time with --set. It wasn't too bad, but i had someone holding my hand while doing it lol
<audr> violinappren, so... yes?
<violinappren> audr: --set doesnt set PATH, it configures the alternatives system to use a specific binary to provide a generic command
<violinappren> audr: yes
<audr> k ^_^
<taxman> there is no java in 12.04, i found
<violinappren> taxman: yes there is, openjdk
<taxman> i mean, built-in java
<elisha_> hey, my external harddrive isn't mounting, would anyone have any idea whats going on or how to fix it?
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<audr> violinappren, and it is /.bashrc??
<justin_> has anyone else noticed the compiz shift switcher behaves differently in 12.04?
<violinappren> audr: ~/.bashrc     ... in your home folder
<audr> <_>
<taxman> what difference?
<justin_> taxman, it used to be that you could hold down ALT while tabbing through different windows
<justin_> then when you released ALT, it would shift focus to that window
<justin_> now, I have to press ENTER to shift the focus to that window
<taxman> i don't know that, ha
<violinappren> audr: in a terminal as a normal user, type: nano ~/.bashrc
<audr> doesn't exist
<taxman> it sound not too bad
<audr> aha
<taxman> s/sound/sounds
<justin_> yeah, just kind of annoying.  i don't understand why the change from 11.10 to 12.04
<magicJ> justin_:  still works that way for me
<Paulo39> hi guys, i have arch installed and i've installed ubuntu rigth now. I used the same /swap, /home and /boot partition for both arch and ubuntu. now i'm editing grub to get access to ubuntu and i was folllowing this tip: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Grub#Dual_booting_with_GNU.2FLinux but i don't know what is the initrd /path/to/initrd and kernel /path/to/kernel  either
<justin_> magicJ: good to know, guess i should reinstall compiz ccsm and/or unity?
<audr> got it violin
<violinappren> Paulo39: ls /
<nagarjuna> hi guys
<tbrown> Does anyone know the best unix opeating system there is
<pibarnas> Paulo39: /usr/src/kernel?
<Paulo39> violinappren: which one is 7??
<Jordan_U> !best | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wylde> !ot | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Draton> random question: is there a way to remove the 'workspace switcher' from the unity launcher?
<violinappren> Paulo39:  huh? there are links to initrd and the kernel (vmlinuz) in the root directory /
<elisha_> hi guys, Does anyone know why my external 500g toshiba harddrive won't mount, no error message or anything, but the light on the harddrive lights up like it does when its working.
<audr> violinappren, what did you say to add in?
<Draton> elisha_, how is it connected?
<spaceneedle> My intel laptop--which has intel 965gm graphics--seems very responsive lately, Whatever the folks at Ubuntu are doing keep it up. Gnome Shell is slightly faster than unity.
<violinappren> audr: at the end of the file: PATH="/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_32/bin:$PATH"
<elisha_> Draton, USB 3 cable into the USB slot
<audr> violinappren, k, just did
<Jordan_U> Paulo39: You should *not* share a /boot/ between two distributions.
<nagarjuna> hi guys , i am getting the following error when i was booting my ubuntu
<nagarjuna> [   93.259374]          res 41/40:00:02:0b:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>
<nagarjuna> [   93.259378] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<nagarjuna> [   95.692776]          res 41/40:00:02:0b:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>
<nagarjuna> [   95.692784] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<nagarjuna> [   98.137295]          res 41/40:00:02:0b:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>
<FloodBot1> nagarjuna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Draton> elisha_, have you tried a USB 2 port? Is the USB 3 port native to the chipset?
<violinappren> audr: then ctrl + x and ctrl + y
<wylde> !pastebin | nagarjuna
<ubottu> nagarjuna: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<violinappren> audr: second is just y, without ctrl
<audr> what's y for
<Paulo39> Jordan_U: ok. do you know why?
<violinappren> audr: ctrl + x will ask you if you want to save the file, press y meaning yes
<audr> o, well duh lol. I thought you wanted me to press 'y' after all that
<spaceneedle> exit
<elisha_> Draton, yes, only 1 of my 3 ports allows it to work properly (according to the external's light)
<audr> I was thinking "..what..entering y...what.."
<audr> hah
<audr> anyway, now waht
<Draton> elisha_, what type of computer (and/or motherboard) do you have if you know?  I'm guessing your USB 3 isn't native
<violinappren> audr:  open a new terminal emulator and type: java -version
<audr> violinappren, kewl
<Jordan_U> Paulo39: Because it will appear that Ubuntu's kernel images are for Arch and visa-versa.
<audr> violinappren, not bad violin not bad.
<Paulo39> ok, thanks
<justin_> anyone else find that they need to press enter after using alt+tab to switch windows using the shift switcher or ring switcher in 12.04?
<taxman> viola, violin and cello
<elisha_> Draton, http://pastebin.com/FGbctwUN
<nagarjuna> hi i am getting the following error. Can someone tell me the solution for this.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/968158/
<Draton> elisha_, one sec, checking it out now
<elisha_> Draton, i also have an output of lsusb http://pastebin.com/xBhqHjE3 (if you need it)
<Pici> nagarjuna: FloodBot1 is a bot, it won't answer your messages.
<violinappren> nagarjuna: your IDE/SATA cable or the drive itself is defective
<DarthMaul> im looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure .... what sorts if things can i do with it
<DarthMaul> of*
<DarthMaul> and how many boxes do i need o_O
<nagarjuna> violinappren: So i need to replace my hard disk
<DarthMaul> can someone explain to me what ubuntu cloud is in simple terms...
<violinappren> DarthMaul: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<violinappren> nagarjuna: or just the cable...
<DORKYnoob> Hello gang.... i need to ask a newbie noob question
<pwasek> On ubuntu 12.04 did the change anything with the smbldap-tools i cannot find certains in the folder after i install the package
<violinappren> nagarjuna: take it to a hardware store if you don't know how to test it
<DarthMaul> do i need more than one box for ubuntu cloud
<DORKYnoob> please explain "sudo into a shell"  -- i gather it means i have to go into termail ?
<DarthMaul> sudo -i
<DarthMaul> its your friend
<DarthMaul> :P
<Wessley> How do I edit my grub menu on a local mounted sda1 with the live boot cd
<DarthMaul> chroot
<DarthMaul> then edit
<DarthMaul> :P
<Wessley> where is it located
<DarthMaul> type man chroot in terminal
<Wessley> i found some files but it says not to edit them
<audr> Does anyone know why javaws -version says I have version 0_32, but the java test site says I ahve version 0_23?
<scar3crow> lol
<DarthMaul> u will need to reload grub
<DarthMaul> after u have chrooted into the enviroment
<DarthMaul> otehrwise it wont find your changes
<violinappren> Wessley: how do you need to change it?
<Wessley> so when I use chroot /mnt I am now basically using commands for the local drive
<DORKYnoob> THANKS DarthMaul ! how to y make sudo spit out its help info... in windows it might be sudo /?
<DarthMaul> man sudo
<nagarjuna> violinappren:  i hav 1 doubt. Earlier i am using win 7 & ubuntu ( Dual boot) after that i was upgraded to win 8. For win8 its good i dont c any error msgs, but for ubuntu i am cing this error msg at booting
<Wessley> violinappren: I want to add nomodeset as I get a black screen on boot but i cant use the shift key
<Wessley> to get into grub at the start
<violinappren> audr: sudo apt-get autoremove icedtea-6-plugin
<DORKYnoob> THANKS DarthMaul !
<nagarjuna> violinappren: is this due to win8 OS
<DarthMaul> has anyone tried setting up ubuntu cloud over openvpn + quagga + tor ... or know if its possible
<violinappren> nagarjuna: probably not
<nagarjuna> violinappren: thanq
<violinappren> nagarjuna: get the disk check tool appropriate for hard disk and run a disk check
<nagarjuna> ok
<audr> does anyone know the Cmd to see your current java browser plugin?
<nagarjuna> violinappren: i got ur advice ,  i will try disk check, if its not working then i will  go to the store
<led-bandit> audr, open ff addons plugins and should list it
<audr> led-bandit, i said command.
<led-bandit> audr, or about:plugins
<violinappren> audr: whats the output of : dpkg -l "*icedtea*"
<nownot> anyone here familiar  with avidemux? I'm trying to create a batch script similar to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1839503 but not understanding the project file part. i'm wanting to go from wmv to mp4
<audr> violinappren, http://codepad.org/WTvs5hc9
<dniMretsaM> trying to get LightDM set up. I get stuck at the splash screen. Using Ubuntu 12.04, installed from mini.ise
<DORKYnoob> is xfs file system native with Ubuntu 12 OR do i have to "get" summin ?
<violinappren> audr: sudo apt-get autoremove icedtea*
<audr> violinappren, that worked. Why didn't your previous removal cmd worked? It looked like it should have.
<violinappren> audr: i was being specific about the version
<audr> ah
<qymd> I was wonderign if I'm doing something wrong if unity can't run on my netbook.  I thought unity was designed for netbooks or is that a joke
<Wessley> after i boot the live cd and mount local sda1 drive and sudo chroot /mnt and then type grub I get grub is currently not installed
<mangdood> Hi, I'm having trouble installing 12.04; the error message goes something like ubi-usersetup failed
<SovietAdmin> why is it that all the how-to's mention just apt-get install nginx and stuff, when it's not in the default repo's....
<audr> So now I need a browser plugin that is version 0_32
<Draton> Wessley, did you do a grub-install?
<wylde> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.19-1 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Wessley> Draton: should it not already be installed from the installer to begin with I am trying to fix its entries with nomodeset option
<violinappren> audr: did you install the 64 bit version or the 32?
<taxman> i have installed the 64-bit version
<taxman> no issues, so far
<taxman> wait... 12.04 = 32 + 64 bit
<DarthMaul> install grub then
<Canadian1296> I'm setting up a VPN server (L2TP authenticating with IPSec) for my iPod Touch, and I have it basically set up, but it fails. auth.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/968185/
<Draton> Wessley, what DarthMaul said :) but yes it should be there
<violinappren> audr: you only need to make a link to the plugin, it's included with the JRE,  something like:  mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins;  ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_32/lib/amd64/libjavaplugin_jni.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<DORKYnoob> anyone in here know about xfs file system with U 12.04 ?
<DarthMaul> apt-get install grub
<DarthMaul> make sure u have cd mounted
<DarthMaul> and souces are uncommented in the proper file... in /etc
<Wessley> Draton I only have one network connection I dont see why it would need to be installed when im just trying to update an entry in grub menu on the local drive from the live boot cd
<SovietAdmin> wylde: so add universe to the end of the default sources, or is there a specific one i need to add to get "universe" repos?
<DarthMaul> grub needs to find itself after u edit menu
<violinappren> SovietAdmin: should be there by default, may be commented?
<Wessley> I have yet to edit the menu as I dont know where the file to edit it is
<DarthMaul> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<DarthMaul> read that wes
<DarthMaul> it will tell u how to edit
<DarthMaul> and when to reload grub
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/968198/
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: that is all that is there by default
<wylde> SovietAdmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu <-- info should be there, only semi paying attention in here, on the phone and flipping papers heh
<Nicolas_Leonida2> can you open a new shell with a low priority (nice value?) so that every new command you type has a low priority?
<violinappren> SovietAdmin: add universe at end of all lines then do: sudo apt-get update
<Wessley> DarthMaul: /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt seem to exsist
<DarthMaul> then grub isnt installed or your not chrooted properl
<DarthMaul> y
<DarthMaul> are u using usb distro? or is it installed to harddrive
<violinappren> DarthMaul: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<violinappren> DarthMaul: look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and append whatever you want
<DarthMaul> im not the one needing help violinappren
 * DarthMaul points to wessley
<Wessley> DarthMaul: I installed from the netboot installer with the ubuntu desktop option
<Wessley> os wont boot with out the nomodeset option
<Optichip> is there a way to rebuild the apt-get database or remove it since it's seeing packages that have been removed and no longer there?
<violinappren> DarthMaul: Wessley: menu.lst was the older grub, no longer used
<DarthMaul> k, and when you chrooted where did u chroot
<Wessley> ok DarthMaul pointed me at that menu.lst
<DarthMaul> ooo... my bad
<wylde> Optichip: sudo apt-get clean
<DarthMaul> i guess i havent updated in a while :P
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: odd, php5-fpm doesn't seem to be in universe....
<DarthMaul> i guess it could have been worse... i could have pointed u to lilo rofl
<Garr255> can someone tell me why the second if statement never goes through? thanks. http://pastebin.com/4B85aC6u
<Garr255> wrong box :3
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: on the plus side, nginx is now there :P
<Optichip> wylde :> doesn't work, says all packages are there when I know there are some that aren't
<violinappren> SovietAdmin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/php5-fpm
<Wessley> violinappren: how do I edit the menu on the local sda through the live cd with the sda mounted in it while I am chroot'd
<Garr255> does anybody know of an awesomesause tablet that runs a usable variation of linux?
<Paulo39> hi guys
<Draton> Wessley, if the sda part is mounted you should have access to it in /mnt/ no?
<Paulo39> i've installed ubuntu 12.04. how can i edit grub?
<Wessley> Draton yes
<DORKYnoob> DarthMaul:  how do i get Ubuntu 12 to see a XFS hard drive ?
<violinappren> Wessley: sudo nano  /yourmountdir/etc/default/grub
<xangua> !ot | Garr255 let's go there ;) was just tweeting about it
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: so... hope that doesn't have dep problems?
<ubottu> Garr255 let's go there ;) was just tweeting about it: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Garr255> cool
<tucemiux> how many themes you guys have? I only have 2 and my rig looks ugly, I can't red the letters on the menu
<tucemiux> i cant **read* the letters on the menu panel
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: it does :(
<violinappren> SovietAdmin: hmm?
<wylde> Optichip: I suppose you could try sudo apt-get autoclean if you haven't already
<SovietAdmin> violinappren: doesn't work on lucid it seems
<rjr162> DORKYnoob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<rjr162> hope that helps
<violinappren> SovietAdmin: aaah, php5-fpm is not available on lucid
<violinappren> SovietAdmin: only from natty onward
<Wessley> violinappren I edited that file already: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" and when I reboot still no go
<DORKYnoob> THANKS rjr162 !   more reading....
<wylde> tucemiux: ubuntu-tweak will allow you to use other themes. http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<DarthMaul> u need to reload grub prob
<tucemiux> wylde, zankz! Ill look through it
<rjr162> DORKYnoob: one more (more on how to mount: http://superuser.com/questions/316993/how-to-mount-xfs-filesystem-in-ubuntu )
<DORKYnoob> rjr162: THANKS  - there i am learning
<wylde> tucemiux: it has lots other good features too :)
<DORKYnoob> q
<tucemiux> wylde, i have that doesnt include back doors o.O
<DORKYnoob> exit
<wylde> SovietAdmin: now that I think about it, ubuntu-tweak has a system cleanup utility that works quite well too.
<DORKYnoob> ex-chat
<Wessley> violinappren: it says you have to run update-grub after you edit that file to regenerate your grub.cfg
<wylde> tucemiux: huh?
<johnzorn> So my upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 went horribly wrong... Is there any kind of guide to help fix things? I can't even boot up...
<tucemiux> ubuntu-tweak hasnt been reviewed yet o.O
<Wessley> when I run that it says /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<tucemiux> wylde, you think ubuntu tweak will slow down my gaming? is it like compiz?
<Jordan_U> Wessley: You need to chroot into your Ubuntu installation before running update-grub from a LiveCD.
<wylde> tucemiux: no, it doesn't run in the background
<Wessley> Jordan_U I am
<DarthMaul> whats the command u used to chroot
<wylde> tucemiux: it simply gives you easy access to certain features that are readily available in the default configuration tools.
<tucemiux> wylde, thanks, thats the only reason i didnt go to compiz, because it worked a little flaky when i gamed
<Wessley> sudo chroot /mnt
<Jordan_U> Wessley: Did you bind mount /dev/, /proc/, and /sys/ within the chroot?
<DarthMaul> u did it wrong...
<DarthMaul> lol
<Jordan_U> Wessley: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<Wessley> Jordan_U didnt know I was supposed to
<tucemiux> ubuntu tweak is going to clean -2342398 bytes from the apt cache o.O
<tbrown> Does anyone know Red hat linux Channel is
<tucemiux> tbrown, ask in ubuntu-offtopic
<violinappren> Jordan_U: Wessley: I was looking for that link!
<DarthMaul> redhat is dead
<DarthMaul> try fedora
<Wessley> Jordan_U: I will have a look people keep linking me to outdated documentation so hopefully this will work
<tucemiux> DarthMaul, what type of mac youre using?
<DarthMaul> redhat = paid support
<DarthMaul> fedora = free
<tbrown> DarthMaul: why is Redhat Dead?
<xangua> DarthMaul: please stick to the topic
<DarthMaul> :P
<violinappren> tbrown: /join #fedora
<rootnoobtux> is there an clock application that shows time around the globe?
<DarthMaul> fedora &rh is bloated crap though ubuntu is faster
<wylde> !find gworldclock
<ubottu> Found: gworldclock
<wylde> !info gworldclock
<ubottu> gworldclock (source: gworldclock): Displays time and date in specified time zones. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 38 kB, installed size 204 kB
<tbrown> DarthMaul: I dont know about that I kind of dont like the new ubuntu 12.04
<wylde> rootnoobtux: ^^
<rootnoobtux> thanx wylde
<wylde> rootnoobtux: or you can apt-cache search world clock and check out others.
<Wessley> Jordan_U: This document looks much better I will have to unplug and use the network connection for that box thank you brb hopefully with success.
<xangua> rootnoobtux: the clock in the panel does
<Jordan_U> Wessley: You're welcome.
<wylde> rootnoobtux: or use the software centre *shudder* to search I suppose
<rootnoobtux> shudder no match :(
<violinappren> wylde: if you ever done an installfest for newbies, you will find out that it's a great piece of software
<wylde> violinappren: probably, just my own personal dislike :)
<Mahjongg> hello, trouble setting up wacom cth470 tablet in 12.04, any suggestions?
<taxman> the tablet can run ubuntu?
<Draton> violinappren, didn't know 'installfest' existed, that's awesome
<violinappren> Draton: that's how ubuntu will fix bug #1 and  dominate the world! muhaha!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wylde> lol
<Draton> haha
<taxman> which part is wrong?
<grafton> +1 ubottu
<wylde> violinappren: I actually added myself as affected a while ago hehe
<violinappren> aren't we all!
<DarthMaul> anyone here setup their own ubuntu cloud?
<taxman> iirc, there is one new project to port ubuntu onto smartphones and tablets
<DarthMaul> using the infrastructure stuff
<en1gma> i have a machine that has an amd 1.6ghz with 512memory and a slow azz hdd...anyhow ubuntu 12.04 is basically unusable...any other suggestion?
<taxman> and it's open source
<aknewhope_> en1gma: get an ssde
<aknewhope_> ssd*
<aknewhope_> more memory
<Draton> I'll stick to my rooted Android :)
<Fyodorovna> en1gma, LUBUNTU
<DarthMaul> install ubuntu server... and install alighter desktop
<taxman> pendrive+1
<violinappren> taxman: it's dead, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Mobile
<wylde> !lubuntu | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<en1gma> i have 3 in my 1090t 6 core.....but for this old machine its not gonna get an ssd
<reason> anyone know how to turn off the checksum in ubuntu 12 cd/dvd creator?
<taxman> not that
<grafton> en1gma: Pekwm, Openbox... CLI...
<Fyodorovna> opps sorry for the caps, en1gma
<DarthMaul> just install ubuntu server and then apt-get install xorg lxde
<en1gma> you dont think i should go back to a 2.4 kernel with no udev?
<taxman> that project builds its own android too. and it's faster than google's
<Mahjongg> !wacom
<DarthMaul> naw why risk security
<taxman> i just can't recall the name...
<en1gma> i thought ubuntu still gets all critical security updated
<wylde> !synaptics | Mahjongg
<ubottu> Mahjongg: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<led-bandit> reason, open brasero and choose edit plugins and you can turn it off
<DarthMaul> it does, but id still use a current kernel
<wylde> ahhh nvm, that's not what I thought it was >.<
<DarthMaul> u can install minimal + xorg + lxde
<en1gma> yea but on a machine that is like 7years old
<en1gma> that like running vista on 512memory
<DarthMaul> should be able to..
<DarthMaul> ya
<DarthMaul> lxde worked fine on my asus netbook
<DarthMaul> and i had current kernel
<en1gma> ok maybe ill give that a look up
<DarthMaul> i was using an asus 4g surf
<reason> i did that still comes up it's creating checksum when i start burning an image. would i have to restart my gui maybe?
<en1gma> lxde gonna google it now
<violinappren> en1gma: the kernel is the least of your concerns
<DarthMaul> not really kill x
<DarthMaul> and then just use chroot and bootstrap
<en1gma> udev and something else in kernel 2.6 is what slows down the systems
<DarthMaul> if yer wanting it on the same machine...
<led-bandit> reason not sure about that
<led-bandit> reason, let me look at some docs
<DarthMaul> i highly doubt its the kernel
<en1gma> yea your right its more then the kernel
<en1gma> chrome is like 75MB alone
<en1gma> lol
<DarthMaul> im running 3.x kernel with 512 mb ram 900mhz processor on my netbook
<DarthMaul> its fine :)
<taxman> unity only takes about 500mb of ram on 12.04
<DarthMaul> and 4g memory
<en1gma> make a youtube video of it booting up and then open up firefox
<DarthMaul> with lxdx?
<DarthMaul> im sure there are videos of it out there already
<en1gma> nm i thought you was talking ubuntu
<DarthMaul> ever think it might be firefox that is fucked?
<en1gma> lxde sounds like the next step
<DarthMaul> its become bloated as shit
<grafton> DarthMaul: Something about having to manually control window drawing just doesn't sound too user-friendly, no matter how much low your system overhead is. ;)
<en1gma> yea i installed chromium too
<wylde> !language | DarthMaul
<ubottu> DarthMaul: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<en1gma> whats the deal with flash and youtube and 12.04? just dont work anymore?
<DarthMaul> html5 is here
<en1gma> yea to bad all youtube isnt html5
<DarthMaul> actually it supports html5 now
<whytw0sean> Flash works fine with me in 12.04
<led-bandit> en1gma, i know really i had to install flash-aid to fix mine
<DarthMaul> flash works too
<DarthMaul> but its picky
<bazhang> !enter | DarthMaul
<ubottu> DarthMaul: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<violinappren> en1gma: i dont use flash and all of youtube works for me
<en1gma> ahh i was wondering....i tried and tried and couldnt get it to work and on that crappy lappy when it glitches it takes forever
<en1gma> violinappren whats your secret? windows?
<led-bandit> en1gma, mine crashed over and over and i had the blue skin problem
<violinappren> en1gma: absolutely nothing, just ubuntu 12.04 with google chrome
<led-bandit> en1gma, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<en1gma> i installed google chrome. actually i have 12.04 on that laptop right now and chrome dont like flash
<en1gma> oh i dont get any video..just black
<violinappren> en1gma: open new tab, type about:plugins
<grafton> I don't always surf the Internet, but when I do, I choose Iceweasel.
<led-bandit> en1gma, mine is working again after installing flash-aid from mozilla addons
<en1gma> violinappren i have the lan cord in this machine...the lappy dont have wifi :(
<Hulk> I m using firefox 12 and its screwed, i bookmark any page, I had d same problem with 11.0. I have the distro from 11.10 to 12.04. Now i am stuck with chrome
<Hulk> wat shuld i do?
<en1gma> actually i have a wusb600n v2 usb wifi adapter in the laptop and that dont work either
<enav> i need a lil of help can some one tell me why this is not working ?   http://dpaste.com/743068/
<en1gma> what happen with 12.04 did it break everything?
<Sna4x8> /usr/sbin/aptd crashes every time I reboot.  Is that a known bug in 12.04?  Any fix?
<whytw0sean> I dont know why you guys are having such a hard time, with flash and firefox... i use youtube everyday and it works find for me
<whytw0sean> fine*
<DoctorPepper>   i need some help ,  since upgrading to 12.04 booting  take 300s from grub to working desktop (note i am using kde).  my configuration  is  250go hdd   under btrfs over lvm( /home and / partition).
<violinappren> enav: echo "something" | sudo tee yourfilehere
<enav> thanks
<Sna4x8> 12.04 for me, flash, everything is blue.  I read online, disable hardware acceleration.... only I can't click the checkbox in settings.
<violinappren> enav: add -a to tee if you want to append
<whytw0sean> I dont know maybe its the Vid card?.. i mean this laptop is built for gaming.. so i have 500 Gb hd, Nvidia 285m Vid Card, 6 gb ram
<Hulk> I m using firefox 12 and its screwed, i bookmark any page, I had d same problem with 11.0. I have the distro from 11.10 to 12.04. Now i am stuck with chrome. I need Help, i miss firefox!
<Jordan_U> enav: The reason that it doesn't work is that it's the shell, which is running as your user, which handles the '>>' redirection to a file. So you're running echo as root (pointless) and the output of that is being sent to the shell (running as your user) which then tries (and fails) to write it to /var/www/test.php
<DarthMaul> are u using the right vid driver?
<enav> thanks guys it worked nice
<enav> bye
<xangua> Hulk: well you say nothing about your problem, but have you tried with a fresh firefox profile¿
<Calif> I am trying to serial console into a cisco router using minicom on ubuntu-server
<Calif> I keep getting ttys0 is locked errors when trying to start minicom
<Calif> I suspect it has something to do with another open session from earlier, but I rebooted since then and can't reconnect
<Sna4x8> Is there a way to figure out which window has mouse focus?  Maybe with xwinfo or xprops or a similar tool?
<violinappren> Calif: ls /tmp/LCK*
<violinappren> Calif: or /var/tmp
<Calif> nothing in there
<violinappren> Calif: both
<violinappren> ?
<crf> Hi. How is a cups command file sent to a printer.
<yuri__> How do I access the card in my cell phone? My computer isn't even recognizing the modem on the phone.
<Calif> one didnt exxt
<Calif> exist
<Hulk> xangua: I have reinstalled, I had several problems earlier, i have found d solution. i am not able to find 1 for this
<Calif> oh
<Calif> wait i forgot a charadcter
<Calif> same
<crf> cups command file described here: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/doc-1.4/spec-command.html#ReportLevels
<Test> hello
<whytw0sean> Anyone know why, when i was on Windows 7 my laptop was cool... and now i installed Ubuntu and its like running hot... like when i feel the charger to it.. its kinda Hot...
<whytw0sean> Like its using up 10x more energy
<Calif> i found it
<violinappren> Calif: ls /var/lock/LCK*
<Calif> ok
<Calif> I see the file
<violinappren> Calif: remove it
<Calif> k
<xangua> Hulk: have you already tried a fresh profile¿
<Calif> k
<Calif> thanks
<violinappren> Calif: you're welcome
<Jordan_U> whytw0sean: Try running powertop to see what might be wasting energy.
<whytw0sean> Well when i go to term and i do 'top' the Load is like
<whytw0sean> 1.50 for all 3
<violinappren> yuri__: whats your phone model?
<Jordan_U> whytw0sean: powertop is specifically for finding things which waste energy, top is just about CPU/memory usage.
<whytw0sean> But i dont get it Because i have  Intelcore I7 proc, 500 gb hd, 6 gb ram etc should beable to run
<whytw0sean> Yeh but what ive heard is that its not good to have ur load ave above 1
<nownot> when running avidemux2 from terminal I get question "Width is not a multiple of 8 continue anyway ?", is there a way to ignore this error when using the terminal, some flag I can set or something?
<violinappren> whytw0sean: divided by the number of cores, on muti-core systems
<whytw0sean> I have 4 Cores
<violinappren> whytw0sean: lscpu
<J2> Is there someone who could help me get my second monitor recognized by 12.04 please?
<whytw0sean> says
<whytw0sean> 8 cpus
<whytw0sean> 4 cores
<whytw0sean> Vio may i PM u my Info ? to see what u think
<grafton> J2: Doesn't automatically detect a separate monitor?
<violinappren> !pastebin | whytw0sean:
<ubottu> whytw0sean:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<J2> Not this time. IT sees my first monitor as a laptop
<J2> and gives no option to turn on my other
<violinappren> whytw0sean: it looks alright to me, but use powertop to tune it out
<J2> But it worked in previous versions
<J2> Proprietary drivers are installed and everything
<bazhang> !xrandr | J2
<ubottu> J2: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<yuri__> violinappren Sorry for delay. RL. Anywa, it's a Cricket txtm8.
<yuri__> The chipset is a qualcomm.
<yuri__> dmesg says that it finds usb on sdc: sdc1, then it gives a bunch of errors and I can't even mount manually.
<yuri__> Had trouble with this stupid phone under windows vista+ as well.
<Sna4x8> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131487/mouse-focus-and-keyboard-error/131824 Anyone know the answer to that?  I have the same problem as those folks.
<_RegEx_> Hi all. I just upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10. I had 11.10 on a hard drive partition, but 12.04 was placed on my SSD which has now run out of space. Any remedies and ways to prevent this from happening next time?
<J2> bazhang, i don't see how to install xrandr?
<bazhang> J2, you wish to have a gui for it? arandr then
<tucemiux> wylde, not bad, ubuntu tweak did the trick but i'm almost there, ubuntu now is in a usable state but I want how do I download more themes? o.O
<violinappren> whytw0sean: sudo apt-get install powertop
<J2> can i get it from apt-get bazhang ? I just don't see where/how to install
<Zxenz> if i do apt-get remove openssh-server while i am logged in will my connection die? i need to reinstall it
<violinappren> whytw0sean: sudo powertop
<bazhang> !info arandr | J2
<ubottu> J2: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<violinappren> Zxenz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssh-server
<bazhang> J2, install it from the package manager
<wylde> tucemiux: either from the software manager, apt-get or aptitude, synaptic. Whatever package manager you prefer. Search for themes.
<taxman> tucemiux, and you just get stuck in each mouse click
<whytw0sean> violin now what am i looking for?
<Zxenz> thanks violinappren
<J2> bazhang, yeah i found it right after i asked...thanks!
<whytw0sean> Wakeups / sec?
<ztag100> _RegEx_: clear your apt-get cache, and keep your HOME partition in a drive with more space
<Zxenz> Reinstallation of openssh-server is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<violinappren> whytw0sean: press tab until you get to turnables
<yuri__> I wonder if there is any way to get ubuntu on my phone without losing my service. ;) Proprietary OS is demonic. ;)
<whytw0sean> Violinappren, when i press tab nothing happens
<violinappren> Zxenz: check if your mirror is ok, /etc/apt/sources.list
<whytw0sean> Nvm i used the arrow keys
<violinappren> whytw0sean: sorry, press right arrow
<whytw0sean> Now what am i looking for here?
<lucas1985ariel> hola
<violinappren> whytw0sean: things marked as "bad"
<whytw0sean> Thats like
<whytw0sean> all of them?
 * taxman zzzZ
<bazhang> taxman, stop that
<violinappren> whytw0sean: are you running on battery ?
<Andrew54thousand> does anyone know if there have been changes in support of ATSC tuner cards from 10.10 to 12.04...having some issues with a KWorld ATSC 115 and I am trying to pinpoint where the issue is...not sure if its an ubuntu issue, kernel issue or what
<whytw0sean> Well my charger is kinda broke.. Like it will wont charge my laptop.. but when i plug it in it makes it have power
<J2> bazhang, yeah arandR doesn't see my other monitor either
<whytw0sean> It says pretty much of the stuff is bad
<yuri__> Well, I've continued to google for my phone and linux and there is still nothing. *cries* I need into my memory card.
<violinappren> whytw0sean: for each one, press enter to fix and see if improves things
<javierf_> Hi. I just logged session, opened terminal and tried to install a packet. I got a message saying /var/lib/dpkg/lock couldn't be blocked, cause maybe there is another process using it. How's that possible? How can I fix this? Thanks!
<whytw0sean> K all of them are marked good
<J2> javierf_, is something updating?
<bazhang> javierf_, close the other instances of apt/package manager/ software center
<javierf_> J2, bazhang no, only chromium is running
<bazhang> javierf_, use sudo?
<J2> sudo?
<javierf_> bazhang, yes, I used sudo
<J2> odd
<bazhang> javierf_, pastebin the exact commands used and the exact error messages
<Andrew54thousand> javier, check your processes running
<bazhang> !paste | javierf_
<ubottu> javierf_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<javierf_> bazhang, a, that's strange. I went to system monitor and there was an update process. But I couldn't see it before in unity or elsewhere
<javierf_> bazhang, after closing it, I get to work normally in terminal
<bazhang> javierf_, let it finish then and try again
<Trel> I'm having a problem with samba. I've set up a share, that requires a specific user. When I try to login to the share, widows tells me I don't have permission. On the server, the log shows this
<Trel> [2012/05/04 22:53:47.138058, 1] smbd/service.c:678(make_connection_snum)
<Trel> create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Trel> I've created the user on the server, I've done smbpasswd -a username (though I don't get a smbpasswd file generated anywhere), but nothing works.
<whytw0sean> Ty Vio it feels alot cooler now
<Zxenz> violinappren apt-get update works, does this look ok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/968271/
<violinappren> Zxenz: what's the exact error you get when trying to install?
<AHB> hello
<Zxenz> Reinstallation of openssh-server is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<mangdood> Can you relabel a partition while you are using it
<rjr162> yuri__: depending on the phone... i tried the (IIRC) ubuntu version someone did "for android" on my Samsung Galaxy S gt-i9000.. it's one of the setups that uses chroot. It ran okay but sure took up a ton of space so I removed it
<violinappren> whytw0sean: you're welcome, but there will be reset on next reboot, i use laptop-mode-tools and it takes care of things when im running on battery
<violinappren> Zxenz: sudo apt-get install openssh-server    , says what?
<yuri__> rjr162, what's the name of the program? aptitude have a package for it?
<whytw0sean> Well thats the thing my charger is messed up.. it wont charge.. i think it maybe might be the AC It's Self.. the last one melted because it got to hot.
<rjr162> no, you have to do it all via the phone
<Zxenz> violinappren openssh-server is already the newest version.
<Zxenz> violinappren but it's not, i did the hpn patch
<rjr162> yuri__: well it looks like it's even easier now lol http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<rjr162> yuri__: that wasn't around when I did it
<bencc> can I download a deb from 11.10 repo in a 12.04 machince?
<Zxenz> violinappren and so the binary is messed up
<yuri__> I hope this works. THis is extremely frustrating. I feel like I have to try and find a cricket phone that is designed around linux now.
<violinappren> Zxenz:  try replacing us-east-1.ec with your country code (like us or uk) and run apt-get update
<violinappren> Zxenz: then try --reinstall
<rjr162> yuri__: looks like that's just for carriers and manufacturers... here's a youtube link (haven't watched) but I'm guessing it's along the same steps I used in the past http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=ubuntu+on+android&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CIMBELcCMAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYbunTRzEQCI&ei=mZekT9a7FemN6QG9-pXdBA&usg=AFQjCNECqLwkUbWWJtOdbdYGHMfxbiByCQ&cad=rja
<rjr162> yuri__: err shorter link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbunTRzEQCI
<ericP> i recently ran into some challenges upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<ericP> (a bunch of packages which ended up in iU state)
<ericP> i gave up and installed from a USB
<ericP> my gnome-control-center is now sparsely populated; has no, e.g. sound configuration icon
<pedahzur> I'm trying to install 12.04 under KVM on a CentOS 6.2 host. Install starts, but then tells me: "ERROR    Couldn't find hvm kernel for Ubuntu tree."  Any ideas?
<ericP> advice for something i can run from the command line or apt install?
<Zxenz> violinappren same error
<violinappren> Zxenz: eccentric
<alankila> pedahzur: just to be clear, this is a message you see in the guest window or what?
<Zxenz> violinappren is there a way to download it manually and force a local install somehow?
<violinappren> Zxenz: what's your ubuntu version?
<Zxenz> 11.10 server
<violinappren> Zxenz: 64 bit?
<Zxenz> yep
<CAaronL> Having issues with a new 12.04 installation
<pedahzur> alankila: I'm invoking with virt-install.  On a serial console (by passing in -x console=ttyS0,115200).  I see "Starting install..." then "Retrieving file version.info...                                                              |  116 B     00:00 ..." then the ERROR line.
<CAaronL> I hadn't tried Ubuntu for over a year -- decided to try out the newest build
<Zxenz> violinappren i tried apt-get download openssh-server and got E: FindIndex failed error
<alankila> pedahzur: hm. I think I'm clueless about this, sorry. Doesn't match anything I've exprienced with kvm.
<CAaronL> Installed 64-bit version on a Compaq Presario notebook with NVIDIA GPU
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys, are there any alternatives to Dia (software for editing and creating diagrams/flowcharts) that you may know of? :S
<violinappren> Zxenz: wget http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_5.8p1-7ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<violinappren> Zxenz: dpkg -i packagefile
<CAaronL> Installation went smoothly, prompted to reboot to start Ubuntu -- after reboot, I get a message that Compiz has crashed, won't restart
<violinappren> Zxenz: never seen that FindIndex error before!
<CAaronL> And all I can see is a mouse cursor on the typical purplish background
<pedahzur> alankila: Thanks. Even without the serial console, it gives that error.
<Zxenz> violinappren my uname says x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 is amd64 right?
<violinappren> Zxenz: yes
<alankila> pedahzur: I think it's generated by the host system then?
<CAaronL> Any suggestions?
<alankila> does it try to autodetect the to-be installed system or something? (and if yes, why on earth.)
<pedahzur> alankila: I guess so...I'm not 100% sure.
<Zxenz>  violinappren http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/968298/
<CAaronL> Having issues with a new 12.04 installation. Installed 64-bit version on a Compaq Presario notebook with NVIDIA GPU. Installation went smoothly, prompted to reboot to start Ubuntu -- after reboot, I get a message that Compiz has crashed, won't restart.  And all I can see is a mouse cursor on the typical purplish background.
<violinappren> Zxenz: wget http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-client_5.8p1-7ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<alankila> pedahzur: anyway I write the virsh configs by hand, tried virt-install once and decided it was just not matching my needs
<violinappren> Zxenz: dpkg -i  server client
<ericP> if i log in using "ubuntu", i get a panel widget for sound which runs `gnome-control-center sound-nua`
<alankila> once you have one working config it's not hard to copypaste and adapt it for other machines
<ericP> but when i login using "xfce", i see no icon, and running `gnome-control-center` gives me an almost empty set of controls
<ericP> conspicuously absent is sound control
<violinappren> ericP:  xubuntu uses pavucontrol
<Zxenz> violinappren that fixed it, thanks!
<violinappren> CAaronL:  select ubuntu 2d before you login
<violinappren> Zxenz: you're welcome
<ericP> violinappren, cool. that exists on xfce
<CAaronL> violinappren: I set to autologin upon startup.  Is there a way to log out and then do so? I do get the login screen after a timeout.
<Zxenz> violinappren wow than hpn patch really messes things up, it totally wrecked my sftp uploads
<violinappren> Zxenz: it's a bad idea to patch raw binaries
<violinappren> CAaronL: press the power button on your laptop, it should bring a dialog to log out
<Zxenz> violinappren i didn't, i built it from source, patched the source and replaced binary
<violinappren> Zxenz: aha i see
<CAaronL> violinappren: I only get choice to: (Suspend /  Restart / Cancel / Shutdown).
<ericP> violinappren, anything i can install to provide a panel icon which runs pavucontrol (i.e. remembers the name of it for me)?
<violinappren> Zxenz: https://launchpad.net/~w-rouesnel/+archive/openssh-hpn
<ludkiller> Ubuntu apt-get update error Some Index Files Failed TO Download they have been ignored , or old ones used instead
<fishcooker> can i get hibernate option on PP
<violinappren> ericP: indicator applet
<ludkiller> cant do apt-get install vim
<ludkiller> please help
<CAaronL> violinappren: Somehow (I think I pressed one of the F-keys) I have a nautilus window open, although it has no titlebar, etc.
<fishcooker> ludkiller: apt-get update first
<ericP> violinappren, rockin' -- tx
<ludkiller> ya i tried during apt get update
<violinappren> CAaronL: try alt + f2 and then: metacity --replace
<ludkiller>  Ubuntu apt-get update error Some Index Files Failed TO Download they have been ignored , or old ones used instead
<violinappren> ericP: you're welcome
<fishcooker> apt-get install vim-full ludkiller
<bazhang> !info vim | ludkiller
<ubottu> ludkiller: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 955 kB, installed size 1904 kB
<ludkiller> ?
<bazhang> ludkiller, thats the problem then
<bazhang> ludkiller, fix that first
<bazhang> ludkiller, lets see your sources.list in pastebin please
<ludkiller> k
<Zxenz> violinappren yeah i tried that first and it caused problems so then i compiled my own and followed patching instructions on his site
<bazhang> !paste | ludkiller
<ubottu> ludkiller: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<violinappren> CAaronL: no option in the me menu to log out? top right on panel
<ludkiller> where can i get the source.list
<violinappren> Zxenz: perhaps you should stick with the stock version for the present time
<ericP> after an upgrade, my i made the mistake of logging in with my Desktop directory moved away
<CAaronL> violinappren: I'm in 2D -- Thank you!! I'm going to install nvidia driver and try again. I actually had no panel or menu anywhere.  Just a blank screen with the purple background and a mouse cursor.  But I got out with the ALT-F2.  Thank you AGAIN for your help.
<Zxenz> violinappren yup i'm done with it, i'd rather have the reliability than the speed gain
<violinappren> CAaronL: you're welcome
<ericP> i logged out, moved it back and logged back in (both "ubuntu" and "xfce"), but i see all of my home directory on my desktop
<ericP> also, nautilus has a little button on the left for Desktop, but clicking on it takes me to my home directory and highlights the home directory button
<silouck> did anyone here managedto install ubuntu with encrypted partitions?
<ludkiller> whats the command for searching for a particular string in an output
<Sna4x8> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131487/mouse-focus-and-keyboard-error/131824 Anyone know the answer to that?  I have the same problem as those folks.
<bazhang> ludkiller, /etc/apt/sources.list
<silouck> ludkiller: grep
<Sna4x8> ludkiller: What do you mean?  Do you just want to pipe your output to grep?  ls -l |grep something
<ludkiller> ya
<violinappren> Zxenz: you couldnt --reinstall or download because the package name was changed after you patched it
<ludkiller> grep
<bazhang> ludkiller, you can list it with cat , then paste to pastebin
<violinappren> Zxenz: or rather, the version string
<silouck> ANYONE here installed ubuntu with ENCRYPTED partitions?
<bazhang> silouck, with the alternate cd?
<Zxenz> violinappren that's useful to know thanks, the patch appends the hpn version to it, tsk
<bazhang> silouck, whats the real question
<silouck> bazhang: anything
<silouck> bazhang: thats the question
<bazhang> silouck, you expect everyone here to answer yes/no to  that? ask a real question
<silouck> i did tried woth the alternate cd and its IMPOSSIBLE to install encrypting partitions
<silouck> bazhang: i expect someone can answer
<silouck> if has anyone tried, and if there was anyone who made to do it
<silouck> already tried also to isntall debian (the same install that ubuntu uses) and its also impossible to install and encrypt partitions
<silouck> so far onlye Mageia, fedora and opensuse allow to isntall with encrypted partitions, i didnt tried more distros buti think its also possible with Arch
<silouck> and being ubuntu with so much users, how is possible for such a distro to have a broken install to encrypt partitions
<ludkiller> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<violinappren> !bug | silouck
<ubottu> silouck: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dzup> !bug dzup
<silouck> already reported this bug but no one seams to care...
<silouck> this is a joke...
<violinappren> silouck: where's your bug report?
<silouck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/993761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993761 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Precise Server Installer does not allow to complete the encrypt partitions procedure" [Undecided,New]
<tamaros> you reported that yesterday?
<silouck> i dont think so
<LgL> i have problem with my ubuntu 12.04.. everything was fine till y-day.. i boot up but i only come to tty1 terminal log in.. X will not start
<LgL> it hangs in checking battery state
<Trel> I just installed smbclient and now smbpasswd just broke "smbpasswd: symbol krb5_locate_kdc, version krb5_3_MIT not defined in file libkrb5.so"
<mi3> I installed mate minutes ago, and I get this http://imagebin.org/211056 any suggestions?
<bazhang> mi3, mate is not supported here
<sergiu-dev> hi
<mi3> bazhang, ok
<sergiu-dev> if i will install ubuntu from windows inside windows, will he work standlone without windows?
<bazhang> sergiu-dev, wubi?
<sergiu-dev> bazhang: yep
<bazhang> sergiu-dev, no
<sergiu-dev> ok
<bazhang> better to dual boot sergiu-dev
<test> test
<sergiu-dev> only lazy to burn it on cd
<bazhang> !test > test
<root> !test > root
<ubottu> root, please see my private message
<bazhang> root, usb install works as well using unetbootin
<Girffe> Hey, I have a question about vim that I was hoping someone here could answer
<Girffe> Why is it that the hjkl keys are used for movement instead of jkl;?
<Guest16693> will install ubuntu to see if wubi run games as better as windows do
<Guest16693> wine*
<Guest16693> is KDE 4.8.3 stable as gnome is?
<bazhang> Guest16693, it wont. wubi has nothing to do with running windows games
<Guest16693> i just don't like his start-menu
<bazhang> Guest16693, try a live cd and see
<KingBeast> why am I having such a hard time creating another account on my computer?
<ludkiller> lol finally
<ludkiller> hey heres the sources.list
<ludkiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968329/
<Gnea> KingBeast: try using sudo
<ludkiller> about the apt-get update
<ludkiller> error
<ludkiller> heres source.list
<ludkiller> u asked for
<ludkiller> |||| *WB* cn28h ||||| [* cn28h is now playing with TRON's weiner]
<FloodBot1> ludkiller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ludkiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968329/
<KingBeast> I'm doing it in System Settings>User Accounts Gnea
<Guest16693> doese anyone run woW on linux ?
<Gnea> KingBeast: did you check your own group settings to make sure that you have the priveleges to do so?
<bazhang> Guest16693, yes, whats the real question
<Gnea> !wow > Guest16693
<ubottu> Guest16693, please see my private message
<KingBeast> Gnea, It's a fresh install why should I have to?
<Guest16693> bazhang what' the performance in comparision with windows, doese it run a little more slow on wine
<Gnea> KingBeast: it doesn't matter, you either have permissions to or you don't.
<bazhang> Guest16693, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | Guest16693
<ubottu> Guest16693: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Guest16693> what's appdb
<bazhang> Guest16693, I just told you
<Guest16693> ok thanks
<bazhang> Guest16693, Join #winehq for application help
<Gnea> KingBeast: I think you need to chnage the account type and/or advanced settings
<Gnea> KingBeast: once you fix your account, logout/login and try to create a user account
<rokr1> UBUNTU is becoming jackass with user privacy these days
<rootnoobtux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968337/ <--- pls help me about this.....i tried to activate my broadcom sta driver but i got that error message
<bazhang> rokr1, wrong channel
<nikitakit> How do I report a bug without specifying the package or PID at fault.
<rokr1> I see unity-geoip etc opening outbound connections
<rokr1> to ubuntu connections
<rokr1> unable to remove the unity
<KingBeast> WTF man this is rediculous
<wylde> !wtf | KingBeast
<ubottu> KingBeast: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<rokr1> I dislike the unity why cant ubuntu allow generic Gnome 3
<Guest16693> rock1, why you don't like unity?
<Guest16693> It's great, imo
<bazhang> !notunity | rokr1
<ubottu> rokr1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<m4v> rokr1: ^
<wylde> rokr1: you have generic gnome3
<bazhang> rokr1, then change it. stop complaining. this is not the place for rants
<rokr1> I am right now with 12.04LTS
<nikitakit> How can I report a bug against Ubuntu without specifying a package or PID? I have no idea which part of the OS is at fault
<bazhang> rokr1, so do what the link above says
<tamaros> other than lack of support what problems might I run into if I update gcc to a newer version that what Ubuntu includes?
<wylde> nikitakit: explain it please we may be able to help you determine what package.
<nikitakit> wylde: On resuming from suspend, all graphics elements except the mouse cursor fail to draw
<nikitakit> keyboard still inputs into fields, and buttons are still clickable (assuming you guess where on the pure-black screen they are)
<wylde> nikitakit: ahh i see, moment please
<KingBeast> I can't even run adduser as root.
<wylde> nikitakit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu <--- if you could go here and search for the issue you're having you'll probably find a very similar bug. There's quite a few.
<wylde> nikitakit: does bug #966744 seem to be right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966744 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "resume from suspend leaves me with black screen and a cursor" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966744
<nikitakit> wylde: sounds like the same issue
<wylde> nikitakit: are you using intel graphics though?
<nikitakit> yes
<dr_willis> i wonder if hibernate would have the same issue.
<wylde> nikitakit: then I guess you can just click the "This affects me" and add yourself.
<wylde> dr_willis: I actually read something about hibernate being disabled by default. I think when I was patching stuff for the documents team.
<Itaku> Is there any way to make my Validity Fingerprint Reader work on Ubuntu?
<nikitakit> wylde: for future reference, is there a way to report a bug against no package in particular?
<dr_willis> wylde:  omgubuntu or webupd8 site had an artical on reenabling it  - last week
<nikitakit> Almost all of the bugs I've had are some combination of kernel, graphics, compiz/unity, and gnome to the point where I can't tell anything
<wylde> nikitakit: if usurew use ubuntu, just do your best to be as clear as possible about the issue :) A triager will probably put it in it's proper place.
<wylde> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wylde> there's some info on that link to help identify the package. It saves a lot of time if bugs get put in the right place to start with.
<Itaku> so does anyone know how to make a laptop built in finger print reader work on ubuntu? (validity sensor)
<wylde> dr_willis: ahh alrighty. :)
<nikitakit> Being forced to guess a package when I report a bug actually deters me from reporting bugs
<nikitakit> I know I'll guess wrong, and I've had past experiences with bugs being ignored because they were in the wrong package
<dr_willis> Itaku:  what do  you want it  todo exactly? there might be some PAM modules to  use  it for  somthing.
<wylde> nikitakit: it can be a pain sometimes. Even if you can give a "best guess" it's still probably closer than just filing againt "ubuntu"
<Itaku> dr_willis: trying to make it so I can login/identify to sudo/unlock my laptop using a fingerprint reader other than a password.
<nikitakit> thanks!
<dr_willis> Itaku:  id say search askubuntu.com and the forums.
<Itaku> alright will do
<rootnoobtux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968337/ <--- pls help me about this.....i tried to activate my broadcom sta driver but i got that error message
<dr_willis> Mythbusteres  cracked a fingerprint reader with a magic marker and  putty. and  a photocopyerr.. i  recall. ;)
<m4v> nikitakit: do you use ubuntu-bug? it tries to figure out the package.
<Itaku> well I don't work for the CIA so I'm not too worried about that.
<mmc_> greetings ubuntu channe folks... i have a problem trying to install precise...
<princesse> c
<nikitakit> m4v: ubuntu-bug doesn't really help for the kinds of problems I have
<nikitakit> I say 'graphics problem', and it reports against intel graphics. Which is nice, except sometimes the problem is with compiz, gnome, or something else
<dr_willis> Linux is like an Onion.. layers and layerrs.. ;)
<m4v> nikitakit: fill the bug against all those? then let the maintainers to sort it out :P
<wylde> nikitakit: If you think you have info to add to that bug (although it seems to have plenty f activity already) you can do 'apport-collect bugnumber'
<dr_willis> Linux is like legos - little blocks stuck together... to make layers.. of a giant lego onion
<dr_willis> I wondere if  the  lightdm not  letting users login,  but  guest can login.. bug has been fixxed yet.
<mmc_> when i boot the installer (either graphical or alternate) i get a garbled screen.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset |mmc_
<ubottu> mmc_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nikitakit> m4v: I still remember a very annoying problem that was never addressed, by anyone. It went away on upgrade from gnome 2 to gnome 3
<mmc_> i have installed linux mint on this laptop, but I *want* to run ubuntu precise
<wylde> m4v: doing that just keeps the triagers and devs from getting anythng done because we have to sort thorough it all and put it in the proper place and gather info before the devs can do anything with it.
<mmc_> dr_willis: not sure how to pass a boot parameter to a screen i can't read...
<dr_willis> mmc_:  that url shows you  how..,.
<dr_willis> unles you  dont even see the  boot/syslinux menu... then  thats a deeper issue
<m4v> wylde: well, is what triaggers are for, it is better than no bug at all.
<dr_willis> better then no 'bug report'  at all... ;)
<mmc_> i looked at it... it says something about a purple screen with a logo at the bottom and setting my language... i can't see those screens
<tutysra> installing skype on 12.04 had screwed up my system - I couldn't install any packages, getting - The following packages have unmet dependencies, followed by a long list of qt4 binaries
<dr_willis> mmc_:  when the cd first boots you  should see a little man=keybord icon, tap the space key i think to  get to the syslinux options.
<dr_willis> one of the  very  fitrst things you see - goes by real real fast
<dr_willis> tap like a woodpecker  on the  keybord as it boots. ;)
<mmc_> dr_willis: i don't see that screen... or if i do, it's scrambled... right now, i have the alternate install image burned to my usb stick
<dr_willis> mmc_:  the alternative instsller uses text mode. so   it could be some other odd quirk with  your system.  How did  you birn  the iso to the  usb?
<mmc_> startup disk creator in linux mint 12
<tutysra> finally  in the end it says - E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)., I did sudo apt-get -f install and  it crashes with this error - " libqt4-test:amd64 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 cannot be configured because libqt4-test:i386 is in a different version (4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4)"
<dr_willis> mmc_:  you could look  at the  syslinux config files on the usb and try adding nomodeset to  the options
<dr_willis> mmc_:  or it could be somthing to  do with how mint made the usb.. theres alternativ tools at the pendrivelinuxx  site to  make  the usb
<tutysra> any idea how to resolve this unmet dependencies issue?
<dr_willis> tutysra:  libqt-test came from  some ppa? remove it and disable the ppa perhaps.
<mmc_> dr_willis: i have used the linux mint tool to burn iso's to boot my desktop computer and have had no problems
<mmc_> dr_willis: i don't think it's the burning tool
<dr_willis> mmc_:  it may not  be correct for  thenewer  ubuntu releases..  you can use dd to put  the iso on the  usb  also. no extra tools needed.
<mmc_> dr_willis: i tried to burn elementary and got the same problem... but not with mint
<dr_willis> dd or cat can image the 12.04 iso  straight to usb.   -  which is handy. but  im  not  sure if that  works with the  alt-cd. it should i imagine.
<dr_willis> you can also set up  grub2 to boot the ISO  images. and have a single  usb with severall isos on it
<dr_willis> bbml gotta get to work
<tutysra> dr_willis : i installed skype by downloading it from their website (.deb file) and this issue started when skype installation was aborted due to unmet dependencies, tried doing apt-get remove libqt4-test but again apt-get refuses to do anything other than giving the old error and suggesting to run apt-get install -f
<merganser82> hi
<ianliu> My flashplayer is very unstable in Ubuntu 12.04 with Nvidia card. If I'm watching a youtube video, 90% of the time the flashplayer crashs. Anyone with the same problem? Any hints?
<seekitor> hello
<seekitor> 有没有会汉语的，我不会英语哎
<tutysra> ianliu : I had the problem watching flash videos, the transistion was not smooth and my computer heated up rapidly, I switched from the open source drivers to the proprietary drivers from restricted extras and it fixed that issue.
<wylde> !cn | seekitor
<ubottu> seekitor: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<seekitor> oh  thx
<linux_is_my_hero> when did limewire die?
<linux_is_my_hero> :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> toms are sad.
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone here know anything about tor?
<linux_is_my_hero> kaleidoscope: interesting you should ask that...limewire is dead and it used torrent files :-(
<linux_is_my_hero> apparently bearshare is an alternative...
<Kaleidoscope> Not torrents, I mean TOR the proxy program :P
<tamaros> what do you need to know about tor.  I know a teensy bit.
<Kaleidoscope> I'm getting this silly error and can't connect to anything May 04 22:19:38.009 [warn] socks5: command 3 not recognized. Rejecting.
<Kaleidoscope> May 04 22:19:38.009 [warn] Fetching socks handshake failed. Closing.
<|Anthony|> i can't log in to one of the user accounts. here is a pastebin of .xsession-errors showing many errors. Note line 89 - 91
<|Anthony|> http://pastebin.com/JPH5KUcs
<Kaleidoscope> I figured I'd try the TOR IRC Channel, But it's just full of dead people :P
<|Anthony|> this only happens with the one user acct. Coincidentally its the admin acct
<|Anthony|> not even using ssh -X will let me launch gedit for example
<etzerd> hello all
<|Anthony|> i get this error when i try
<|Anthony|> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<|Anthony|> Cannot open display:
<etzerd> when the 12.04 will be out?
<B|tchX> what are you trying to set up Kaleidoscope
<tamaros> Kaleidoscope: Sorry, beyond my knowledge level =/
<whytw0sean> it is out..
<etzerd> when?
<whytw0sean> right now?
<whytw0sean> lol
<etzerd> right now?
<whytw0sean> yes
<etzerd> or last month?
<etzerd> do you know the date?
<whytw0sean> No? i know its out cuz im on 12.04 right now
<wylde> etzerd: it was released on the 26th of April.
<Kaleidoscope> B|tchX I'm trying to configure QBittorrent to run through tor, And I've set it to 127.0.0.1 9050, And I've tried both socks 4 and socks 5, Same error either way
<etzerd> ok, thanks
<whytw0sean> Ty wylde kinda new to ubuntu :P
<wylde> whytw0sean: np
<|Anthony|> Kaleidoscope, torrents through tor will be paingully slow and THEY DISCOURAGE trying
<Kaleidoscope> I know it'll be slower, But gotta use a proxy anyways. And I've tried just using many different proxies I've founbd Online, And none of them connect either
<|Anthony|> Kaleidoscope, you do realize that all traffic goes through your isp any way, right?
<B|tchX> Kaleidoscope you might just want to proxychain it out it's easier: proxychains programname
<B|tchX> Kaleidoscope, you may have to install proxychains and configure /etc/proxychains.conf
<|Anthony|> anyone have any insight on my pastebin?
<B|tchX> Kaleidoscope, you may also want to put your irssi behind tor
<Kaleidoscope> IRC Is fine, Just need it for torrents really :P
<|Anthony|> Kaleidoscope, you're better off wardriving
<B|tchX> what pastebin |Anthony|
<|Anthony|> http://pastebin.com/JPH5KUcs
<wylde_> exit
<|Anthony|> fail
<Kaleidoscope> Anthony, Every Router around here is on WPA2, Not gonna work :P
<|Anthony|> it has the word "driving" in it for a reason
<B|tchX> |Anthony|, look at dmesg or /var/log/kern.log That will tell you what the problem is
<B|tchX> rebooting
<Kaleidoscope> proxychains just makes my torrent program freeze
<|Anthony|> Kaleidoscope, pay for a vpn
<Kaleidoscope> If I could pay for things, I wouldn't be using torrents :P
<|Anthony|> if you're just getting broadcast tv shows, use your own ip
<|Anthony|> or look into xbmc & navix
<Kaleidoscope> For TV Shows, I got a netflix account
<Kaleidoscope> Was using it to get a movie that wasn't on there
<Kaleidoscope> But I got traced once or whatever, And my ISP Through a B*tch fit about it, so ye
<|Anthony|> Kaleidoscope, the truth of it is, ALL traffic goes through your isp. No amount of obfuscation will change that
<Kaleidoscope> The ISP themselves won't even bother to check, I just gotta watch out for the movie companies
<Kaleidoscope> Cause I used to torrent all the time, Never heard one peep from the ISP
<whytw0sean> Can Anyone help me?.. im new to ubuntu and want to create a FTP server how would i go about that i know google but i dont feel like takin the easy way out
<gerald_> hi, I would like to bind some keys to raise/lower the current window, with unity 2d on ubuntu 12.04, anyone know how?
<Kaleidoscope> Just search the reository for an FTP Server program
<gerald_> oh, I think I just found it (where it should be, settings/keyboard/windows); checked there before but missed it somehow
<scorch> When I upgrade flash player it always downloads from archive.canonical.com instead of the mirror I've specified in synaptic; I'm currently in china, and canonical.com is a really slow mirror here. Why is it not downloading from the specified mirror?
<B|tchX> get it from sourceforge
<B|tchX> nobody is around
 * B|tchX swimming around naked
<scorch> what
<JokesOnYou77> hi all
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone tell me the name of the program that Ubuntu uses to check for proprietary drivers?
<B|tchX> sudo jockey-gtk
<JokesOnYou77> jockey-gtk?
<ddd> welcome
<|Anthony|> JokesOnYou77, search for Additional Drivers
<JokesOnYou77> B|tchX: thank you!
<B|tchX> everyone will be back after the bars close around 2 lol
<whytw0sean> Hi can someone help me? I keep logging off idk why  it says its because of /usr/bin/nautilus
<whytw0sean> says nautilus crashed with SIGBRT in raise()
<Ben64> SIGABRT?
<whytw0sean> Idk?
<whytw0sean> Thats what it says
<B|tchX> its a big whytw0sean
<B|tchX> bug*
<whytw0sean> Well i havent been experiencing it the whole time
<whytw0sean> just now started
<whytw0sean> Its like my screen goes Black and then logs me out
<whytw0sean> Package: nautilus 1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1
<whytw0sean> type is crash
<B|tchX> What version ubuntu are you on whytw0sean
<whytw0sean> 12.04
<wylde> whytw0sean: 'ubuntu-bug nautilus' will start a bug report.
<B|tchX> 12.04 sux
<Elotero> Do you hate nigras?
<Elotero> I do!
<Elotero> I am so sick of their god damn monkeyshines!
<Elotero> That is why I am a member of Chimpout Forum!
<Elotero> Join here #ubuntu! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<wylde> !ot | Elotero
<ubottu> Elotero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whytw0sean> B|tch what ver do u run
<B|tchX> 11.10
<B|tchX> kubuntu
<whytw0sean> Ooh i used to have Xubuntu lol way back
<whytw0sean> Never Kubuntu
<B|tchX> I was on gnome and then switched to kde and never left in 15 years
<whytw0sean> But anyways it doesnt bother me i can live with it, i was just wondering if it was a bug or if it was just a simple problem like if i disabled nat or something.
<Elotero> sorry wylde
<Elotero> I had no idea that racial hatred against negros wasn't allowed here
<Elotero> I have been set straight
<whytw0sean> I know when i used Xubuntu i could blacklist nat
<wylde> Elotero: you about finished?
<Elotero> wylde  can you read?
<Elotero> or are you one of the ones I was complaining about?
<Elotero> of course I am finished
<Gallomimia> ah help. i am booting from a live cd to install to a hd. it crashed during install so back to booting from a live cd. it now progresses directly to power off the monitor. how do i fix it??
<whytw0sean> Wylde, do u think i could black list Nat and see if that solves the problem?
<Sidewinder> Gallomimia, Did you md5sum the ISO, prior to burning?
<wylde> whytw0sean: nautilus is the default file manager.
<Gallomimia> no :/
<whytw0sean> Oh
<Gallomimia> but it worked the first time. why should it not work now?
<Elotero> how many people in here are from MExico?
<wylde> !ot | elo
<ubottu> elo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Elotero> Am I the only one?
<Sidewinder> Gallomimia, That would be where I'd start; perhaps the downloaded image is faulty.
<Elotero> by the way, I am trying to install my aol diarrhea ap on ubuntu using wine
<Elotero> is there any help for that?
<wylde> Elotero: general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wylde> !ops | Elotero language/racism/spam
<ubottu> Elotero language/racism/spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Gallomimia> Sidewinder: if it was faulty, wouldn't it have failed the first time i got it up and running then experienced an install error?
<Elotero> racism?
<Elotero> I asked a technical question
<Elotero> wylde you are one retarded burro
<wylde> Elotero: hardly
<Sidewinder> Gallomimia, Probably but best to be sure.
<Elotero> may 1000 elephants rape you wylde
<Elotero> and leave their semen dripping out of your booty
<Sidewinder> !ops Elotero
<Gallomimia> oh no not the elephants! dyou leave the elephants alone man
<Elotero> okay...  incans
<whytw0sean> Anyways, i have another question wylde, when i try to run a .sh file i go to props and hit execute the program, then hit run in terminal... and all it does is
 * B|tchX set ban #$%$$## on Elotero
<whytw0sean> opens closes fast
<maca> Hello from Spain!!
<B|tchX> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wylde> whytw0sean: ummm explain that again please?
<wylde> whytw0sean: props? hit run?
<Sidewinder> yano, Thanks. :)
<wylde> yes, thank you yano
<thomaspr> Flash 11 causes midori to crash in natty :-( Is this a question für Ubuntu support ? If not - where else can I look for related issues ?
<whytw0sean> When i try to run a .sh file.. i right click the file and go to Propertys an then I hit Permissions and then go down to "Allow Executing file as program" an then i double click it and then all it does is opens and closes fast
<maca> a question: when I use Transmission, when I add a url magnet, Should it show me the content of a file to peer, as a torrent file?
<xuserx> hello
<maca> I hope you understand me
<maca> ...
<wylde> whytw0sean: in properties that's is just setting the execuable bit, that much is correct. You'll have better results launching .sh scripts from the terminal.
<maca> I say, when I open a torrent file, as you know, it pop up showing me the content of the torrent to peer
<whytw0sean> so i would go to terminal then go to the cd <whatever> and then do ./blah.sh
<whytw0sean> ?
<maca> before procceding to download
<wylde> whytw0sean: eg 'cd ~/Desktop' './somescript.sh'
<whytw0sean> Ok ty
<wylde> whytw0sean: exactly
<whytw0sean> Ill try it
<foolsh> maca: I noticed this same behaviour in transmission. it goes straight to download. I tried out vuze which had better options but was a bit heavy for slow systems
<jean_brat> hello every one :).
<jean_brat> I have an issue related to network manager, I am trying to share the internet connected to my laptop through lan cable to my mobile phone,(to update the firmware on the phone)
<jean_brat> I have changed the Auto eth0 IPv4 settings to shared to other computers instead of Automatic DHCP
<jean_brat> Created a new wireless network with WPA /WPA2 personal with <network_name> my phone does not detect the network. My phone says invalid WEP key
<FloodBot1> jean_brat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gallomimia> Sidewinder: the disc is working fine again. unknown reason. great disagreement as to the cause
<wylde> whytw0sean: also just for future reference. Since you'll be opening a terminal anyway, the command 'chmod +x filename' will set the file as executable
<Sidewinder> maca, I use azureus/vuze, but with maganet it just starts the download.
<jean_brat> I have an issue related to network manager, I am trying to share the internet connected to my laptop through lan cable to my mobile phone,(to update the firmware on the phone)
<Sidewinder> !nomodeset | Gallomimia
<ubottu> Gallomimia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jean_brat> I have changed the Auto eth0 IPv4 settings to shared to other computers instead of Automatic DHCP
<wylde> !patience | jean_brat
<ubottu> jean_brat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maca> ah... ok, so . it don't show me first before downloading.
<Sidewinder> Gallomimia, You could try that.
<foolsh> jean_brat: your phone most likely wants a WEP encrypted connection not a WPA/WPA2 encrypted connection
<whytw0sean> Heh Wylde it says Bash: ./: is a directory
<whytw0sean> ...
<whytw0sean> when i do ./dshsdh.sh
<Sidewinder> maca, Correct, at least mine does not; it just starts the d/l.
<maca> are you telling me that transmission has problem to administrate magnet?
<wylde> whytw0sean: does the file actually exist?
<whytw0sean> Yes lol
<m0ugly> hello
<m0ugly> how can I prevent gdm from being run at system startup ?
<Gnea> m0ugly: remove it
<m0ugly> I had a look in /etc/rc2.d/, but didn't find a Sxxgdm link
<Gnea> m0ugly: or use update-rc.d
<Sidewinder> maca, Not at all; sounds like the same as my peer2peer client.
<wylde> whytw0sean: you're not putting a space afte the / I hope
<Gallomimia> it says a second time an unrecoverable error so i suspect i should do that. is it built into the disk at all?
<Gnea> m0ugly: /etc/init.d/ would be the proper root for that
<whytw0sean> No im doing this
<m0ugly> I tried, but there's no gdm startup script in the corresponding runlevel dir
<whytw0sean> ./jhjdhjdjsd.sh
<whytw0sean> I tryed sudo ./hdsdj.sh also but nothing happens
<Gnea> m0ugly: what did you type?
<maca> ok. thanks very much. And sorry for my poor english level, because i'm writing from spain
<m0ugly> I told you there's no link to gdm inside /etc/rc2.d
<wylde> whytw0sean: is there anything inside the file? Or are you trying to run empty files as scripts.
<B|tchX> m0ugly, http://askubuntu.com/questions/76543/how-do-i-disable-gdm-and-graphical-user-selection
<Gnea> m0ugly: and I asked you what you typed, exactly.
<m0ugly> I didn't type anything
<m0ugly> thanks B|tchX
<m0ugly> looks like what I was looking for
<whytw0sean> Lol Im not stupid dude (No Disrespect) :P i know your trying to help me.. I looked at the script theres Stuff inside.
<whytw0sean> Hm
<Gnea> m0ugly: then you obviously didn't try using update-rc.d... anyway, hope it works out
<whytw0sean> Well this was a windows program... it was a .bat file which is mainly the same thing as a .sh file... all i did was change the .bat to .sh
<whytw0sean> Would that make a diff?
<Sidewinder> maca, My pleasure; and I wish my Spanish was as good as your English.
<whytw0sean> I changed it is what im saying to .sh when normally it would be .bat
<wylde> whytw0sean: umm yes, a batch file is NOT the same as a bash script.
<foolsh> whytw0sean: huge diff
<whytw0sean> mmk
<jean_brat> foolsh, Thanks a lot man.. i havent tried that one.. its working
<whytw0sean> So how would i make it a .sh file? just copy the text ?
<whytw0sean> and remake a .sh file?
<whytw0sean> Or?
<wylde> whytw0sean: batch file commands won't work in linux. Perhaps if you ran them in wine
<whytw0sean> hm
<phanimahesh> whytw0sean: yes, that does. bash scripting is not the same as batch scrtpting for cmd
<m0ugly> Gnea, for that to work there must be a gdm script inside the proper directory for my current runlevel
<m0ugly> there is NOT soft link inside /etc/rc2.d pointing at /etc/init.d/gdm.conf
<whytw0sean> Wine says: There is No Windows Program configured to open this type of file.
<maca> nice to meet you,  sidewinder
<Sidewinder> whytw0sean, Please remember that .bat files usually contain DOS commands; not generally linux commands.
<phanimahesh> whytw0sean: you will need to rewrite the program for bash
<Gallomimia> can i tell the ubuntu live cd to check itself?
<Sidewinder> maca, Same. :-)
<phanimahesh> does wine ask you to choose a prog?
<whytw0sean> Idk sorry im  new to Ubuntu
<phanimahesh> whytw0sean: no probs. everyone is/was, at some point of time..
<Sidewinder> !who | whytw0sean
<ubottu> whytw0sean: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<whytw0sean> kk
<Sidewinder> :)
<apan> hello I tried to set my ip to static (which i've done successfully before) but I get the following error: "RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth0." this is my network interface: #auto eth0, iface eth0 inet static - address x.x.x.x - netmask 255.255.255.0 - gateway x.x.x.x, i've also set up my nameservers, anyone? :-x
<foolsh> whytw0sean: take a look at http://www.winehq.org/ if you want windows programs running under linux
<whytw0sean> Well i know how to use wine
<whytw0sean> :-p
<whytw0sean> but i will look since i havent yet
<phanimahesh> !whytw0sean does wine give you an option of selecting the prog to open the .bat file? if yes, select cmd.exe
<ubottu> phanimahesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whytw0sean> well no it doesnt
<whytw0sean> it just go str8 to term
<Sidewinder> whytw0sean, Actually, I've never had much success with wine.
<whytw0sean> but then it spams "cannot find file"
<B|tchX> !networking | apan
<whytw0sean> !tab Sidewinder i like wine to be honest with u
<ubottu> whytw0sean: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<whytw0sean> lol
<average_drifter> lol @ http://books.google.ro/books?id=OSr42pEuTE8C
<whytw0sean> Sidewinder, i like wine
<phanimahesh> whytw0sean: try this. open terminal and run locate cmd.exe
<phanimahesh> that gives you the path to cmd.exe version of wine.
<Sidewinder> whytw0sean, If it works for you that's great, the few things I tried didn't work but I may have messed them up. :-(
<whytw0sean> phanimahesh, it does nothing it just goes to the next line
<phanimahesh> the probably cmd.exe isn't there..
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: maybe a stupid question, but was it called "something.bat" or "something.sh" when you tried to run it in wine?
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor, it was .bat at first then i changed it to .sh
<phanimahesh> change it back to bat and run in wine
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: was that before or after you tried running it in wine?
<phanimahesh> wine cant handle .sh scripts.. :P
<Sidewinder> whytw0sean, If you wish to learn *nix scripting, here is a good place to start: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/part1.html
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: if it's still called "something.sh", wine won't know it's actually a *batch* file
<whytw0sean> phanimahesh,  i changed it back to .bat and ran it with wine, spams the term cannot find file.
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: well, at least it's trying to run it now :)
<foolsh> whytw0sean: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/112720-how-run-bat-files-wine.html#post658509
<phanimahesh> try updating/reinstalling wine or create a new wine prefix.
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: are you able to pastebin the batch script? I know a bit of batch and will be able to tell if it's just a standard script or trying to run something more "exotic"
<phanimahesh> cmd.exe is probably missing in your current setup, and if that is the case. wine can't run your batch script.
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: basically, if the batch script has anything other than standard DOS commands, wine probably won't be able to execute them.
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  a friend of mine wants me to Create a server.. for this game he plays so im trying to set it up
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: minecraft?
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  No its Runescape or something.. idk
<Ben64> you should probably figure out what it is before you run it
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  i know wht it is
<whytw0sean> er
<whytw0sean> Ben64,  i know what it is
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<Ben64> idk = I don't know
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: well, if the batch script is supposed to launch the game server, I highly doubt it will work unless the game server is also installed. If the script is for customizing windows to make the server work, wine probably doesn't contain the parts it is trying to customize
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  now could i install cmd prompt?
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: first, how complex of a script is this? It may be easier to simply create a shell (.sh) script that does the same thing
<Sidewinder> whytw0sean, You may want to look here to find out if the game even runs in wine: http://www.winehq.org/
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  want me to just priv msg u the script? its not that complex
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: I'm also curious as to why you need a batch script on a linux server in the first place.....
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | whytw0sean
<ubottu> whytw0sean: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> also, what are you trying to run
<whytw0sean> Ben64,  My friend wants me to create this server for this game he plays.. runescape so i downloaded the sorc etc and in the files it included run server.bat and compile server.bat
<Ben64> http://www.moparscape.org/smf/index.php?topic=367407.0
<wylde> whytw0sean: then it's not meant for linux.
<phanimahesh> !
<phanimahesh> what all flags does the bot accept?
<wylde> phanimahesh: /msg ubottu !bot
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: please post a link to where you got the server software. There may be a linux version already (especially if it's open source)
<whytw0sean> http://uppit.com/bnzejwom1oxp/EasyRSC.zip
<whytw0sean> Says its suppose to run on Linux
<whytw0sean> http://www.moparscape.org/smf/index.php?topic=517543.0
<whytw0sean> there thats the right one sorry
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: does the software have a website? Downloading off uppit-type sites is VERY dangerous unless you know *exactly* who uploaded it!
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  i figured since it has screenshot and stuff it would work,  the link i just posted says what to do and it says its suppose to run on linux server.
<Sidewinder> DarwinSurvivor, There's info on that game at winehq; not sure why he didn't check there first. :-(
<whytw0sean> Sidewinder,  because i didnt really realize it.. like i said im new to Linux but want to learn, so the first place i come is right here
<wylde> Technically it's not a native ubuntu application so not supported here anyway.
<Sidewinder> NP
<Ben64> its java
<Ben64> don't even need wine
<whytw0sean> yes its java based
<whytw0sean> but the files i need to run are .bat
<Ben64> no you don't
<whytw0sean> It says to go to the direc where it is located, and type the cmd ant run client
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: http://www.moparscape.org/smf/index.php/topic,367407.0.html
<Ben64> ant isn't bat
<whytw0sean> I know it isnt
<whytw0sean> but thats what that website told me to do
<Ben64> it says nothing about bat
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | whytw0sean
<ubottu> whytw0sean: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<pungi-man> type in terminal : sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: follow the java instructions for now
<DarwinSurvivor> what pungi said :)
<pungi-man> to install all the components for java and sudo apt-get eclipse to install the interface. Its a very good software!! you can use netbeans also!
<pungi-man> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<DarwinSurvivor> whytw0sean: after you have instlled Java, then go to http://www.moparscape.org/smf/index.php/topic,367407.0.html and do steps 4 and 6 (not 5)
<md_5> I wouldnt use apt-get for eclipse or netbeans as it installs a ton of extra shit
<AquaGirlLove> Hi.
<AquaGirlLove> I am having trouble getting ELinks to work.
<DarwinSurvivor> !details | AquaGirlLove
<ubottu> AquaGirlLove: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AquaGirlLove> I have a problem with ELinks not displaying in Lubuntu 12.04 in the lxterminal when I click on the icon in the menu list.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: the lxterminal icon or the elinks icon?
<AquaGirlLove> The Elinks icon.
<dr_willis> tried running elinks frim the shell?
<AquaGirlLove> The lxterminal opens, but all I see is a cursor.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: open lxterminal and type in "elinks" (without quotes) and hit enter
<AquaGirlLove> I can run the program from within the lxterminal.
<AquaGirlLove> ...when I type out the command.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: ok, so it's just the launcher that doesn't work. Did you make then launcher, or did it come with elinks?
<dr_willis> how about    lxterminal -e elinks
<AquaGirlLove> I did not make the launcher.
<dr_willis> i think lxterm does -e
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: strange, I'm surprised a command-line browser would have an icon.
<AquaGirlLove> lxterminal -e elinks opened a new terminal with elinks working.
<dr_willis> could be some xterm vs lxterm differances
<reason> hey is there a keyboard shortcut to close a crashed program thats preventing you going back to d-top etc. Like the alt-ctrl del in windows?
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: can you type "ps x | grep elinks" into a terminal and tell us what shows up?
<jagginess> reason, maybe ctl-shift-esc
<DarwinSurvivor> !xkill | reason
<dr_willis> check the elinks.desktop.file  see what its running
<DarwinSurvivor> gah
<reason> okay then whats the shortcut to get terminal up
<DarwinSurvivor> reason: try using xkill to close the offending application
<AquaGirlLove> I get this...  27204 pts/3    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto elinks
<reason> so i can use the xkill
<wylde> reason: ctrl+alt+t
<reason> sweet
<jagginess> reason, if you use gnome, you may be able to use a taskmanager
<jagginess> (previously it was something like ctl-shift-esc)
<DarwinSurvivor> reason: you don't need a terminal for xkill, just bring up the dash (with the launchers) and type it in, it's a GUI application
<AquaGirlLove> ...and the elinks is in a red background with black text.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: ok, so it's not launching elinks in the background then
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: that's normal, the "grep" part is a search feature that finds lines with "elinks" in it and hilights them
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: please run "dpkg -L elinks" it should return 1 line
<reason> well my problem before is the program was a full screen app and i couldent get any where had to use the computers power button lol. so thats why i asked. wish they had a taskmenu like windows that pops up with shortcuts
<reason> that would be great
<dr_willis> make a script file that runs  lxteerminal -e elinks   :-)
<whytw0sean> DarwinSurvivor,  i got it now... i install java, i did sudo apt-get ant and now its working
<DarwinSurvivor> reason: oh, a fullscreen app :( in that case, use CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a terminal, then type "killall the_name_of_your_application"
<AquaGirlLove> I have multiple lines
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: sorry, forgot a piece
<reason> sweet i'll remember that
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: please run "dpkg -L elinks | grep desktop" it should return 1 line
<anon> I have an urgent request.
<DarwinSurvivor> reason: which application is it? If it's crashing, there's probably a reason
<AquaGirlLove> /usr/share/applications/elinks.desktop
<reason> openttd
<reason> transporttycoon clone
<wylde> I still say pastebinit should be included as a default </ot>  :)
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: please run "cat /usr/share/applications/elinks.desktop" and pastebin the output
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | AquaGirlLove
<ubottu> AquaGirlLove: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anon> How can I find out if a certain image or movie was accessed and most important when?
<Gallomimia> the installer encountered an unrecoverable error. a desktop session will now e run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again. |||| alright now what.
<reason> worked fine i had changed it to fullscr was working then when i opened the game back up bam stuck in a full screen of black
<reason> with a cursor
<DarwinSurvivor> reason: is it crashing often, or is this a one-time problem?
<Sidewinder> !reisub | reason
<ubottu> reason: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<reason> first time it's happend
<AquaGirlLove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968469/
<anon> How can I find out if a certain image or movie was accessed and most important when?
<reason> whats !reisub
<Sidewinder> ready, It's rarely a good idea to shut down *nix with the p[ower button. :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> reason: alright. if it happens again, please come back so we can figure out what is causing it (in case it wasn't a random fluke)
<reason> i'll try now
<DarwinSurvivor> !patience | anon
<ubottu> anon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<reason> nah one time thing just worked fine then
<Sidewinder> oops, wrong nick, sorry; gettin' late.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: ok, that looks like it *should* work. Just to clarify, when you run it do you get *nothing* or a terminal with just a cursor, or a flash of something quickly (like it crashed)?
<reason> i might need to hurry and learn more about linux and moding it. love to make an overwirtting taskmanager feature
<AquaGirlLove> I get a terminal with a solid cursor that does not blink.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: and what happens if you try to type something into it?
<AquaGirlLove> I cannot type in it.
<AquaGirlLove> It just stays as is.
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, maybe you toggle xon/xoff
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, it happens when you do ctl-s, to undo, i think it's ctl-q or another..
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: ok, please type everything that you see in the title-bar of the terminal window (something linke "lxterminal - elinks ...."
<AquaGirlLove> LXTerminal
<AquaGirlLove> That's all.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: what happens if you hit "Ctrl + c"?
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, can you do "ctl-q", and see if u can type after that
<AquaGirlLove> It still stays the same.
 * jagginess has no idea who AquaGirlLove is responding to
<AquaGirlLove> Ctrl - q doesn't work.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: did ctrl+c?
<AquaGirlLove> Ctrl - c  does not work either.
<AquaGirlLove> The terminal just hangs.
<AquaGirlLove> ...like it is frozen.
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, you using a custom kernel?
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: ok, now try "ctrl + z"
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: that *should* put elinks into the background and give you a usable terminal (then we'll know it's elinks crashing, not lxterminal)
<AquaGirlLove> DarwinSurvivor: It is still frozen.
<AquaGirlLove> jagginess: Custom kernel?
<wylde> anon: ls -ltuh /path/to/directory might work.
<AquaGirlLove> I recently upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04.
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, does lxterm work do a bash shell?
<jagginess> ,/to,/
<AquaGirlLove> As far as I know, it does.
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, can you succesfully start elinks manually from there?
<AquaGirlLove> When I type out the command at the prompt, elinks runs.
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, what is the full string of lxterm with elinks?
<jagginess> (elinks -<parameters>?)
<AquaGirlLove> I just type: elinks
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, i mean the shortcut
<AquaGirlLove> This is what was in the desktop file:  Exec=/usr/bin/elinks %u
<DarwinSurvivor> jagginess: her .desktop file is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/968469/
<DarwinSurvivor> or his, sorry, shouldn't assume!
<AquaGirlLove> It's okay.
<rony_> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: are you running lubuntu?
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, Exec="/usr/bin/lxterminal -e elinks"  ?
<AquaGirlLove> Yes.  Lubuntu 12.04
<jagginess> or maybe Exec="/usr/bin/lxterminal -e /usr/bin/elinks"  ?
<amysanaghan> e
<amysanaghan> -e
<DarwinSurvivor> jagginess: the .desktop file was supplied by the elinks package (found via dpkg -L) and has the "open with terminal" option selected
<jagginess> well she's saying it's not working.. so i'm guessing something is wrong somewhere
<DarwinSurvivor> jagginess: of course
<amysanaghan> i am unable to open my back up on my SeaGate External hardrive
<DarwinSurvivor> amysanaghan: that's most definitely a hardware problem
<DarwinSurvivor> amysanaghan: is your question ubuntu related in some way?
<amysanaghan> like everything has been accidently deleted you think?
<Flux_> so I just installed ubuntu minimal, and installed mate-desktop with it. works great. but no audio! I tried compiling alsa myself, but apparently I'm a n00b. :P can anyone give me any advice?
<DarwinSurvivor> amysanaghan: OH, sorry, I thought you were physically trying to remove the rear cover of the drive!
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<amysanaghan> haha
<amysanaghan> No - I'm new to Linux. I've tried the Crunchbang version, Puppy and Ununtu.
<jagginess> amysanaghan, there's ununtu?
 * jagginess thinks amysanaghan is a nun
<Flux_> xD
<amysanaghan> I don't know how I go about opening the drive to be able to view my saved files
<foolsh> Flux_: 'sudo apt-get install pulseaudio' or 'sudo apt-get install esound' it's your choice really
<wylde> must be a new derivative for convents :P
<Flux_> uNunTu
<DarwinSurvivor> amysanaghan: what operating system was used to create the backup?
<jagginess> uNunToo?
<amysanaghan> Well, I had a Dell Optiplex with Windows XP Professional Edition on it.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: with the "crashed" window still open, please open a new terminal and run "ps x | grep elinks" and tell me if you get a second line this time
<AquaGirlLove> ok
<Flux_> pulseaudio just shows up as a dummy device in volume control
<Flux_> and doesnt actually play any sound
<amysanaghan> Then my PC crashed and I used a Crunchbang Linux CD that IT guy gave me.  I was, at some point, able to view my saved files.
<foolsh> Flux_: 'sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio' then 'sudo apt-get install esound' reboot and see
<AquaGirlLove> 27477 ?        Sl     0:00 lxterminal -e -e /usr/bin/elinks
<AquaGirlLove> 27589 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto elinks
<jagginess> amysanaghan, would "that IT" guy happen to be Nick Burns from snl ?
<Flux_> should I purse alsa too?
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: AHAH, it's got the -e switch in there twice!!!
<Flux_> purge, even
<AquaGirlLove> How did that happen?
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, it should only be one -e ..
<foolsh> Flux_: idk maybe sure if you had any on there
<amysanaghan> Ok.  Like I said, I'm new to Linux.  I'm loving it. But I'm new to it.
<DarwinSurvivor> amysanaghan: Can I assume you've already checked all the cables, external power, etc for the drive?
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, just replaced that Exec line and file a bug report..
<amysanaghan> yes.
<foolsh> Flux_: reboot is essential if any new modules were installed
<amysanaghan> It appears when plugged in as a USB drive
<AquaGirlLove> How do I do that?
<Flux_> thanks, I'll give it a try :)
<rabbi1> i installed few fonts, after restart my gnome fonts are screwed up.... none of the fonts are displayed properly except "boxes".... i tried reset the gnome config, but no luck - 10.04   any suggestion ? :(
<jagginess> AquaGirlLove, I mean i dont have my ubuntu loaded, nor have i file a bug report, i'll let you do this if you wish
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: if you change the exec line to include lxterminal explicitly, please also change "Terminal=true" to "Terminal=false" or it will try to launch the terminal inside a terminal :P
<AquaGirlLove> Where would I do this, DarwinSurvivor?
<amysanaghan> But when I open it, there is absolutely nothing - no file.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: just a sec, making a new .desktop file for you :D
<amysanaghan> Unlike when I open the CD drive or the RAM drive, it shows something.
<wylde> AquaGirlLove: 'ubuntu-bug elinks' will start the process and collect extra info
<jagginess> amysanaghan, RAM drive?
<jagginess> amysanaghan, RAM is your memory, RAM is not your harddrive.
<nyuszika7h> Hi, why do I get always get zombie processes like this when starting Terminator?
<nyuszika7h> 08:44:48 *kicklog | [05/05/12 05:47:01] Kicked by [blkcrwn!~chatzilla@theblackmatrix/grandmaster/blkcrwn] in [#theblackmatrix]: nyuszika7h
<nyuszika7h> Err
<nyuszika7h>  2307 nyuszika7  20   0     0     0     0 Z  0.0  0.0  0:00.00 │  ├─ /usr/bin/termin
<Oprtx> hi all
<zeal18> Hi all! I have problem with smbd. http://pastebin.com/9xdAftUX
<_jon180_> in 12.04, flash is using a lot of CPU power in both chrome and firefox, i saw reports of this but is there an official bug report that is tracking a fix for this?
<zeal18> It works only after restart service
<Oprtx> ! help, when i insert headphones jack into laptop , sound comes from both speakers and headphones at same time, how to stop speaker sound? thanks using ubuntu 12.04
<ubottu> Oprtx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: to fix the .desktop file, please run "gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/elinks.desktop"
<Guest29403>  /server Irc.anonops.pro
<Shafan> hello, i'm new to linux, and want to try and learn PHP and SQL, and make some tests with them building website (personal only, not for publishing), should i install the desktop version or the server version of ubuntu? (sorry for the dumb question)
<jagginess> zeal18, do you know what cups is ?
<zeal18> <jagginess> yes
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | Shafan
<ubottu> Shafan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AquaGirlLove> Okay.  Have it open.
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: you should get a window that pops up asking for your password, the you should get a text editor
<jagginess> zeal18, does http://localhost:631 work? if it does then maybe have cups load before samba
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: ok good, now replace it with http://paste.ubuntu.com/968485/
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: note that the "Exec" and "Terminal" lines are different
<rabbi1> MAJOR HELP !! i installed few fonts, after restart my gnome fonts are screwed up.... none of the fonts are displayed properly except "boxes".... i tried reset the gnome config, but no luck - 10.04   any suggestion ? :(
<Guest29403> very hard time logging out of x server to install an Nvidia driver
<Oprtx> ! help. is there any driver for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG , it disconnects after 5 minutes ...very anoying , thanks for the help
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: then save and close it. You will then need to log out and back in again for it to take effect.
<Guest29403> using cd +x command
<zeal18> <jagginess> yes it works, how to fix loading queue?
<lotuspsychje> Oprtx: what kind of wifi security u using?
<AquaGirlLove> Okay.  Will do.
<AquaGirlLove> brb
<jagginess> zeal18, i never looked into it, i'm assuming you're using the latest ubuntu, so it'll have to be in the "upstart" method of things..
<Flux_> it worked :D
<Flux_> thanks!
<Oprtx> lotuspsychje:  WPA2
<Flux_> is there any way to change the volume limit? seems very quiet in comparison to on windows
<lotuspsychje> Oprtx: did you try if u have same problem on WEP?
<jagginess> zeal18, you should also file a bug report
<zeal18> <jagginess> thanks, I'll google upstart man
<nastas> Flux_: did you try alsamixer?
<AquaGirlLove> Back. :)
<AquaGirlLove> It worked.
<Oprtx> lotuspsychje:  i just confirm its WPA and WPA2
<soreau> Oprtx: make sure you're using the latest released version of ubuntu and thus kernel, as the driver is included with the kernel
<Oprtx> lotuspsychje:  how to change it to WEP ?
<jagginess> !nvidia |hello
<ubottu> hello: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje> Optrx:some cards make a weird bug on WPA, i would doublecheck WEP security
<Flux_> everything is maxed out in alsa mixer. odd.
<Oprtx> soreau:  it is 12,04 the latest version and i update it every day :(
<stefg> Hi room! Does anyone know how/where the default window positio in unity is set? For some reason all new windows have their default opening position on the bottom right screen edge... which is quite inconvenient
<foolsh> Shafan: for learning at home the desktop version will let you get familiar see here for how to install a SQL and web servers on ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/index.html
<Oprtx> lotuspsychje: ok i will try to use WEP
<lotuspsychje> Optrx:http://192.168.1.1 and change wpa2 to wep
<soreau> stefg: ccsm>Place Windows
<Jordan_U> Oprtx: I would avoid WEP, it's not very secure at all.
 * stefg looks
<AquaGirlLove> DarwinSurvivor: It worked.  However, I get 2 icons on top of each other in the desktop pager of the lxpanel.
<Oprtx> lotuspsychje:  thanks for the advice i will do so
<soreau> Jordan_U: I think he's just asking him to try it for testing purposes
<Oprtx> and confirm it to u
<wylde> WEP = locking your front door with scotch tape ....
<jagginess> !wep
<soreau> wylde: yea ;)
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jagginess> ^
<lotuspsychje> wylde: its only for testing the wifi disconnects
<nastas> Flux_: are you sure? try to navigate to the right with arrowkeys
<lotuspsychje> wylde: and by the way, wpa2 is also unsafe
<wylde> lotuspsychje: alrighty :) Just sayin'
<Oprtx> ubottu:  is saying its not good :(
<ubottu> Oprtx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Flux_> nastas, yeah I tried that xD
<Oprtx> lotuspsychje:  but i will try it
<Flux_> its not a problem per say. netbook volume just sucks.
<soreau> lotuspsychje: if you choose a strong password and disable wps for your router, wpa(2) is fine
<Flux_> with windows I was able to get a tiny bit more out of it
<Jordan_U> Oprtx: As long as you make sure to change it back when you're done testing it's fine.
<lotuspsychje> soreau:some pentest livecd can crack everything
<stefg> soreau: Thanks! Window placement was set to "intelligent" .... I'd rather call this mode "stupid" ... :-)
<Oprtx> Jordan_U:  thanks
<soreau> lotuspsychje: I'd like to see that really. AFAIK, wpa(2) us pretty secure if setup properly
<Jordan_U> Oprtx: You're welcome.
<lotuspsychje> soreau:im not sure if everyone would agree with that, but offtopic :p
<Oprtx> does any body knows how to update kernal ? because i want to install latest driver for my wifi card, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<soreau> stefg: heh
<soreau> no problem
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: good to hear. Please file a bug report against elinks explaining exactly what happened (including that output with "... -e -e ..." and the changes you made to fix it
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: I want to extract single pictures from my webcam as .jpg using luvcview, but, when opening luvcview, I just get the following error message:
<Oprtx> and friend, i am totalllly new to this linux thing
<Gamoder> ERROR: Requested frame format MJPG is not available and no fallback format was found.
<Gamoder>  Init v4L2 failed !! exit fatal
<soreau> lotuspsychje: link me in pm, I'm curious now
<AquaGirlLove> DarwinSurvivor: How do I do that?
<Gamoder> The webcam does work in cheese, so I guess I just need some configuration/parameters/etc. for luvcview
<jagginess> Oprtx, upgrade the distro? latest is like 3.xx
<DarwinSurvivor> !bug | AquaGirlLove
<ubottu> AquaGirlLove: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Oprtx> jagginess:  how ??? tell me command
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: just type "ubuntu-bug elinks" in a terminal and it should start the process for you
<Oprtx> jagginess:  i am using 12.04 ubuntu
<jagginess> Oprtx, download the latest ubuntu and sing la la la
<Oprtx> jagginess:  lalalal :)
<Shafan> lotuspsychje, foolsh, Thank you both for your help
<sulaiman> noob question, how can I launch a file explorer as admin from command line?
<wylde> sulaiman: gksu nautilus
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: noob question, why do you need to?
<sulaiman> wylde, thanks, i will try
<AquaGirlLove> Do I need to make a Launchpad account?
<wylde> AquaGirlLove: if you're filing a bug I believe so yes.
<stefg> sulaiman, wylde : should actually be 'gksudo'
<sulaiman> DarwinSurvivor, for example, I am in /var/www/ directory
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: yes, that way if they have any questions (like the ones we had for you), you will get notified. It makes the bugs MUCH easier to fix if they can communicate with the person that filed it
<wylde> stefg: gksu and gksudo are the same AFAIK
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: is this for website work?
<AquaGirlLove> Okay.  Will do.  Again, thank you very very much. :)
<DarwinSurvivor> AquaGirlLove: no problem
<AquaGirlLove> :)
<wylde> stefg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21033/what-is-the-difference-between-gksudo-and-gksu
<AquaGirlLove> Bye. :)
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to write a script to do the following: launch the screen command, run a command, ctrl+a+c, run a command, ctrl+a+c, run a command, etc.......after launching a few commands the screen detaches itself, how do i do this....
<sulaiman> DarwinSurvivor, yes, I am running a simple web stack on this machine, it would be convenient if I could open up a explorer from the directory I was in
<stompbox>  /server Irc.anonops.pro
<stefg> wylde: yes, because ubuntu made it work that way... noob friendliness.  In the good old days (tm) su inherited the complete root environment, while sudo just executed the command as root in user context.
<kernelcruncher> is it possible to use ubuntuone like dropbox and have public url's
<sulaiman> wylde, stefg: is it possible to send the current working directory as a parameter to nautilus, gksudo nautilus pwd didn't work
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: is it only one website you are running on the server?
<wylde> sulaiman: gksudo nautilus /path/to/dir  a window will open asking for you password.
<stefg> sulaiman: there is a nautilus extension which adds a "open as administrator" (freely translated fom german" right click menu entry
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: you should try not to use sudo-powered file managers, instead you should add yourself to the www group so that you can use your regular user privileges to edit the files
<_jon180_> while using flash in chrome and firefox, my cpu usage is very high in 12.04, i see an unbuntu question about this but no bug report, is there a known solution?
<sulaiman> DarwinSurvivor, oh, I should do that.
<Jordan_U> stefg: While "su" (without any username) would default to running a shell and "sudo" would default to running the command passed to it, gksu and gksudo both always ran only a command and never started a root shell (which wouldn't make much sense in a GUI context). gksu defaults to using sudo in Ubuntu so that they could be compatible with upstream .desktop files for GUI applications that ran as root.
<DarwinSurvivor> _jon180_: flash is a closed-source binary-blob application to which ubuntu does not have the ability to edit, so fixing bugs in it is 100% Adobe's responsability
<sulaiman> thanks for the help wylde, stefg, DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: I would recommend against writing your website with root permissions, instead you should set up your permissions properly so you can edit the website as a normal user
<szal> _jon180_: solution: don't use Flash.. (1) what DarwinSurvivor said, (2) Flash development for Linux has been canceled, there will only be security-related fixes in the future
<sulaiman> DarwinSurvivor, i am looking into adding my use to the www group
<_jon180_> how else can i use pandora for example?
<sulaiman> user*
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: "sudo usermod -a -G www your_username_here"
<_jon180_> is there an alternative to flash?
<stefg> !permissions | sulaiman
<ubottu> sulaiman: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: you will need to log out, then back in again for the change to take effect
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: then just make sure your /var/www directory is set to rwxrwxr-x (755) permissions (more info on the page supplied by stefg)
<Jordan_U> szal: _jon180_: Google will stil be providing a flash plugin, it will just depend on the PPAPI, which is currently only supported by Chrome[ium].
<_jon180_> i use chrome, how do i switch to that?
<stefg> _jon180_: nothing that works well ... there's gnash , and there are firefox extensions like flash replacer . The problem with both is that you d/l the file before watching or can't seek in the video
<DarwinSurvivor> sulaiman: that way anyone in the www group can edit the code. If you've already edited some code in there as root, you'll need to change the owner of those files. Let us know if you need help with that
<_jon180_> this worked very well in 10.04, so is it that likely to be a bug with flash that only exists in ubuuntu 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> stefg: for youtube there is also minitube
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to write a script to do the following: launch the screen command, run a command, ctrl+a+c, run a command, ctrl+a+c, run a command, etc.......after launching a few commands the screen detaches itself, how do i do this....
<sulaiman> DarwinSurvivor, stefg thanks for the info, I will try this out in a bit
<DarwinSurvivor> _jon180_: it's very hard to tell with flash. Most likely it's the newer version of flash (10.04 had an older version) that has the bug
 * szal supposes that the usage of Flash will significantly decrease come the release of Windows 8
<_jon180_> so it sounds like there is not much i can do
<gua> do you have to register to attend UDS? since i'm getting an error when i try
<DarwinSurvivor> _jon180_: unfortunately not. Go ahead and file a bug report anyways in case someone clever can come up with a work-around
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: if you get an error, please post the error!
<_jon180_> ok, thanks for the help
<gua> on https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/ when i click on    "Register or sign in"    i get    "OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')"
<lotuspsychje> szal: what does w8 use for flash then?
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: looks like a server bug!
<szal> lotuspsychje: W8 will rely heavily on HTML5
<lotuspsychje> szal: for ubuntu there's gnash alternative i hear...
<gua> DarwinSurvivor: you get it too? :(
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: well, it does say you need to log in through launchpad first, so my guess is it will work after you do that and it simply isn't a very descriptive error message :P
<gua> DarwinSurvivor: i had a feeling it was something like that
<gua> DarwinSurvivor: i will try that, one moment
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: so probably not a bug, just a *badly* returned error message!
<lotuspsychje> szal: html5 is already being injected badly right
<gua> DarwinSurvivor: user experience bug :P
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: exactly
<szal> lotuspsychje: Gnash is a crutch, not much more than an emergency drop-in
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: my guess is they are fully aware of it, and that's why the put they very explicit warning above the button
<lotuspsychje> szal:strange that these days adobe still rules(with all there security flaws)
<stefg> lotuspsychje: flash is an example for de-facto standards, that even the creator can't get rid of.... adobe themselves are telling in their roadmap that tey want to deprecate flash. But there is still so much money being made with flash that you just can't cut the throat of the beast
<DarwinSurvivor> lotuspsychje: you can thank flash games and video streaming for that (and artists that never should have been allowed to touch a corporate server)
<DarwinSurvivor> anyway, we're starting to get offtopic here
<lotuspsychje> makes me wondering if theres not already exploits for ubuntu flash
<lotuspsychje> we can discuss precise flash security right
<DarwinSurvivor> lotuspsychje: as it relates to ubuntu, of course
<lotuspsychje> so the whole world is vunrable on flash, why is ubuntu safe of it?
<DarwinSurvivor> there are a few exploits in flash that work in ubuntu, but none that I know of that give them access to anything other than other flash sites
<B|tchX> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<lotuspsychje> xchat rules
<DarwinSurvivor> basically, flash has VERY little protection keeping a flash applet from one site/tab from messing with another flash applet, but flash itself is fairly well sandboxed
<richardlxc> is there any software in ubuntu ,which is like win7 explorer?
<stefg> lotuspsychje: ubuntu isn't 100% safe... but the consequences of a vulnerability are dramatically lower than on the windows platform....
 * B|tchX slaps lotuspsychje ^5
<lotuspsychje> stefg: well thats a realistic answer
<lotuspsychje> richardlxc:there is addon for firefox to simulate win explorer
<DarwinSurvivor> richardlxc: windows explorer is actually 2 applications. it is a file manager and a desktop environment, of which are you referring?
<richardlxc> lotuspsychje: thank you
<lotuspsychje> richardlxc: i think its called user agent switcher
<richardlxc> DarwinSurvivor: i want to see process state
<stefg> richardlxc: gnome-system-monitor or (h)top :-)
<richardlxc> stefg: like chrome process ,and we can see ip address
<agronholm> hi, I'm having trouble getting the Ubuntu ISO to boot, at least as virtual media -- 10.04 boots fine, anything after that does not
<agronholm> I get the message "Boot Failed. CD/DVD Rom"
<agronholm> Lenovo ThinkServer TD200
<stefg> richardlxc:  man ps
<DarwinSurvivor> richardlxc: that is not explorer, that would be "process manager" in which case stefg has your answer
<agronholm> any clues as to what I should do
<agronholm> ?
<airzonk> guys, is there any way to install ubuntu from a SD card in an android phone? the SD card is blank. I cannot run windows apps right now, other than firefox
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: which versions have you tried (the ones that failed)
<richardlxc> DarwinSurvivor: just like netstat
<gua> DarwinSurvivor: i tried with two browsers after logging into launchpad.net and i get the same error :(
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: also, did you make sure you grabbed the correct architecture (32 bit vs 64 bit)?
<agronholm> DarwinSurvivor: every single one (for the amd64 arch)
<agronholm> yes, I'm sure
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to write a script to do the following: launch the screen command, run a command, ctrl+a+c, run a command, ctrl+a+c, run a command, etc.......after launching a few commands the screen detaches itself, how do i do this....
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: hmm, sorry, I don't know much about the site itself, if it's not working after logging in (as instructed), then there may be a bug. The only thing I can think of is making sure you have noscript/etc disabled first
<agronholm> DarwinSurvivor: I've tried 10.10, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: and you are 100% certain your system is 64 bit?
<agronholm> every one of those ends up with the same error message
<gua> DarwinSurvivor: yeah in firefox i made sure to, but then i tried chromium and chromium has no addons
<agronholm> yes.
<agronholm> it's a xeon e5504 cpu
<DarwinSurvivor> gua: then there's nothing more I can do, perhaps contacting the UDS team will help resolve the problem
<agronholm> DarwinSurvivor: the thing is, they all boot in "legacy" mode but then fail when trying to verify the CD
<mongo> paranoidphreak: expect
<agronholm> that is, if I choose to boot from the "legacy only" boot device
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: please explain what you mean by "as virtual media" and "legacy mode"
<agronholm> DarwinSurvivor: do you know what an IMM is?
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: IMM has a few definitions :P
<agronholm> integrated management module
<agronholm> allows me to remote control the machine
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: no, i'm not familiar with that one
<paranoidphreak> mongo: expect????
<mongo> agronholm: i'm betting the device name changed in the newer kernels, try to net boot
<agronholm> mongo: what device name?
<mongo> paranoidphreak: it is a scritping language for interactive terminal sessions
<stefg> !info expect
<ubottu> expect (source: expect): Automates interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.45-2 (precise), package size 158 kB, installed size 313 kB
<mongo> agronholm: agronholm the root block device
<agronholm> DarwinSurvivor: so I have the cd images on my local hard drive and the machine I'm trying to boot is physically elsewhere
<paranoidphreak> mongo: oh k.........i'll look into that........thanks
<agronholm> so I am mounting the images as virtual cdrom devices
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: so it's like a remote virtual machine then
<agronholm> that's how I installed the current OS
<agronholm> except it's not a virtual machine
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Have you checked the md5sum of the isos?
<mongo> agronholm: yes but you have the bios device, which is remounted as the root device after the kernel bootstraps
<sobersab1e> hi.
<mongo> if the device name is not as it expects it will not boot
<agronholm> Jordan_U: I just downloaded them, I doubt every one of themis botched
<Jordan_U> agronholm: What error message do you get when you try to verify the CD?
<xuserx> hello
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: and the original 10.04 iso *does* boot?
<agronholm> DarwinSurvivor: yes.
<mongo> most of those type of virtual CD's looked like a CD device, but in more modern kernels they tend to look like block devices
<xuserx> how can i install sun java in xubuntu 12.04?
<agronholm> mongo, so I'm hosed then? no way to do a remote install?
<sobersabre> hi again.
<mongo> agronholm: pxe boot
<DarwinSurvivor> agronholm: mongo seems to be more familiar with your type of setup than I am, so try what he's suggesting
<agronholm> mongo, I don't really know how to set that up
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Or using the netboot iso image should also work (even without netbooting).
<agronholm> what netboot iso image?
<DarwinSurvivor> xuserx: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<DarwinSurvivor> xuserx: do you also need the browser plugin or just for a java application?
<stefg> DarwinSurvivor, agronholm : I think casper changed after 10.04 to facilitate USB boots. that might explain the breakage of remote virtual drives
<mongo> agronholm: if you can find what the new root device name is you could change it in grub
<xuserx> java + browser plugin
<stefg> !install | agronholm
<ubottu> agronholm: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<agronholm> mongo, that would help if I could actually get grub to start
<xuserx> sun java ,sun java-plugin
<stefg> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<DarwinSurvivor> !java | xuserx
<ubottu> xuserx: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<agronholm> but it fails even before the SAS controller initializes
<mongo> stefg: ya, and system bios use to require you to set a usb device as a HD or a cd or a floppy
<Jordan_U> agronholm: But it would be *really* helpfull to know the error message you get when you try to verify the CD, and I'm assuming that by "Verify the CD" you mean the "Check CD for Defects" boot option.
<agronholm> jordan: yes
<Jordan_U> !minimal | agronholm
<ubottu> agronholm: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DarwinSurvivor> xuserx: follow those instructions. stick to OpenJDK as the Oracle stuff has been causing problem lately (due to Oracle meddling)
<agronholm> Jordan_U: alright alright
<mongo> agronholm you are pre standard ipmi
<agronholm> standard ipm?
<mongo> agronholm: basiclly it is standarized on newer hardware
<mongo> which doesn't help you much but should be a positive thing to look forward to in the future :)
<agronholm> this machine was bought in 2010 :/
<agronholm> and it was a new model then
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Is there a reason you haven't stated the error message you see? If you don't recall and can't test again right now or similar please say so rather than simply ignoring the question.
<mongo> the management plane is legacy though
<agronholm> Jordan_U: I'm just booting in legacy mode now
<agronholm> because I don't recall the exact message and it was localized anyway
<mongo> agronholm: if you have a dhcp server on the network pxe is great, you can chain boot into ipxe and just give it a html url
<mongo> http://ipxe.org/cmd/chain
<agronholm> Jordan_U: scanning cd-rom...
<mongo> I don't have it anywhere public yet but I have it set up at home and in the lab at work to net boot to a menu where I can choose install/rescue or live images for debian/ubuntu/fedora and it boots to a mirror
<agronholm> checking cd-rom integrity...
<kandinski> so I enabled mouseover "sloppy" focus using gnome-tweak-took, but I also get an unwanted behaviour
<agronholm> now it stalled at manpages-dev_3.35-0.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<agronholm> I'm seeing that it's doing repeated read attempts from the virtual cd
<kandinski> the active focus window also comes on top after two seconds or so of acquiring focus
<sobersabre> is there a way to get all my photos from picasaweb and google +  ?
<kandinski> which preempts the purpose of having focus follows mouse IMO
<kandinski> any idea of a fix?
<sobersabre> (except downloading them one by one)
<|MUSE|> the terminal in guake and yakuake behave differently than gnome-terminal, how do i get a consistent behaviour
<sobersabre> |MUSE|: they are different applications....
<whitman> So, anyone know a method of changing an nvidia card fan speed in 12.04 now that nvclock seems to seg fault all the time?
<stefg> agronholm: if i were you i wouldn't waste any more time in trying to install by remote CD-ROM. Read the netinstall howto and use it. As a side effect you will have a completly updated system after install. All a netinst-image needs to do is getting the kernel an the initrd in memory, the rest is done over the net. No use in dealing with broken virtual drives
<|MUSE|> sobersabre: no doupt, but it seem that gnome-terminal is eightbit enabled, and I cant seem to get gauke/yakuake into 8bit mode
<sobersabre> stefg: unless that virtual drive is in a
<sobersabre> LAN
<mongo> agronholm: if you get pxe boot going it works for any machine on that ethernet segment
<sobersabre> |MUSE|: 8-bit of unicode ?
<UrB> sobersabre: google takeout?
<agronholm> ok I'll try that
<agronholm> thanks for the tip
<sobersabre> UrB: takeout ?
<sobersabre> what is that ?
<UrB> service to download all your data in google services
<UrB> haven't tried it in practice, but I'd imagine that does what you were after earlier
<mongo> I find it funny that launchpad still has a bias twards i386 for builds
<UrB> https://www.google.com/takeout/
<|MUSE|> sobersabre: sorry I have got my problems mixed up, I actually cant get an audible bell from the dropdown terms
<UrB> you can choose only picasa there
<mongo> isn't it close to 50:50 these days for the install base?
<sobersabre> UrB: how about g+ ?
<Zeising> What are the logical next step in debugging when nfs mounts get uid/gid 4294967294 and the idmapper is running? I'm running out of ideas on what can cause this. THis is nfs v4 from a solaris server to a ubuntu 12.04 client, using autofs.
<sobersabre> UrB:  BTW, thanks for reminding me aboud DLF :)
<mardraum> Zeising: do you have the users and groups created on both sides
<mongo> Zeising: you can cheat and specify vers=3 as a mount option
<mardraum> is the idmap service, whatever it is called, running on the solaris side?
<sobersabre> Zeising: is it possible you're using some active directory integration tool (centrifydc) ?
<mongo> Zeising: are you running ldap or NIS?
<UrB> sobersabre: I think in context of pictures G+ == Picasa
<UrB> albums created by G+ are there just like others
<UrB> could be wrong too
<sobersabre> UrB: as far as I know: >>> G+ === Picasa
<sobersabre> UrB: as far as I know: >>> False
<sobersabre> :)
<UrB> hehe
<sobersabre> sorry fro mixing js and python :)
<UrB> but, that should help you a bit
<sobersabre> indeed.
<sobersabre> Thanks, gtg
<DarwinSurvivor> mongo: installing 64bit OS on 32bit hardware won't work, installing 32bit OS on 64bit hardware will just limit your ram and make stuff SLIGHTLY less efficient
<mongo> Zeising: also if you are on sol11 ignore anything that isn't on oracles site, they change the idmap config massivlly in the last release
<Zeising> mongo: mardraum sobersabre: Since it did work before the upgrade to 12.04 (from 10.04) I assume so. Yes, I can run vers3, but it should work with 4 imo. and no ldap involved, just "plain" nis.
<Zeising> mongo: it's the last "free" solaris
<Zeising> I have to check that the portmapper there is running. That I haven't thought of yet.
<DarwinSurvivor> mongo: also, Skype and Flash tend to work better/easier on 32bit (though I haven't had an issue with flash in over a year)
<anon> Is there any log file or way to find out what directories a user accessed in the last 120 minutes?
<mongo> Zeising: linux really doesn't to nfs v4 very well
<stefg> Zeising: I'd blame autofs first (did lots of wierd things to me) and try a manual mount for debugging purposes.... the next steps . i guess, would involve strace
 * nikolja dobar dan
<mongo> DarwinSurvivor: it is just frustrating, i'm waiting to see if this fork of libvirt builds ;) not very useful on 32bit
<Zeising> stefg: manual mounting didn't help
<|MUSE|> does anyone know how to set guake to use audible bells, or just what file handles the settings in the terminal it uses?
<Zeising> mongo: what version does 10.04 use by default?
<mongo> Zeising: if you don't need ACL's which being on NIS you dont' just use version 3
<Zeising> mongo: because that's what I can compare with :)
<stefg> Zeising: and as a hint : try #ubuntu-server as well :-)
<action09> hi , I'm not sure to understand, i've a 10.04 server, to upgrade to 12.04, it's preferrable to wait July month ? cf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades  : " until the first point release, due in July"
<agronholm> why?
<kokyu> hey. how do I check what package the /path/to/file belongs to ?
<agronholm> dpkg -S
<mongo> Zeising: funny enough I can't find a 10.04 host to test heh, most people have upgraded
<Zeising> action09: it's because then someone else has ironed out the bugs for you. FOr critical infrastructure it's said to never upgrade to a .0 release, because they tend to be more buggy...
<mongo> in my org
<kokyu> ah, thanks, agronholm :)
<Zeising> mongo: I'm preparing a move from 10.04 to 12.04
<action09> Zeising ok it's what i understand :) thx  :)
<Zeising> mongo: this is (hopefully) the last issue
<tsimpson> action09: the upgrade process is getting it's first real-life use, it's likely there will be some bugs there, and the extra month allows them to be fixed for all those people that *need* a stable upgrade process
<agronholm> I'm also upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<stefg> action09: Don't bet the farm on the upgrade process going smoothly .... would be the first time in history that an ubuntu LTS-to-LTS upgrade actually works :\
<agronholm> but I want to do a clean install, I don't think do-release-upgrade would work for me
<Flux_> anyone know where I can find a ubuntu style theme for MATE?
<mongo> kokyu: fgrep /path/to/file /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<action09> stefg lol including Unity stuff ^^
<mongo> Zeising: I would just make sure to do vers=3 until you migrate to krb for unix auth
<Zeising> stefg: I actually got LTS->LTS to work, baring some kinks. But it's faster to just reinstall, especially if you have all confs centrally located :)
<anon> Why can I not use find /path -name '/' -amin -120 to find all directories that were accessed in the last 120 minutes?
<mongo> nfs4 nis support is minimal
<Zeising> mongo: that krb stuff might be interesting, since we have krb for authentication and nis for authorization.
<mongo> anon: I think relatime is now the default
<anon> mongo, what do you mean?
<action09> tsimpson ok as i understand i'll not need to modify "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts" , I'll be notified in July auto-magically ?
<mongo> anon: atime is eats up a lot of iops, now the kernel only updates the atime if it is older than the mtime
<Zeising> mongo: it would still be interesting to see which version is the default on 10.04. How can I chech that, just runing mount does not say anything about nfs options, as opposed to 12.04 where you can specify vers=[3,4]
<anon> mongo, then how could I find all files and dirs that were accessed during the last 120 mins?
<mongo> Zeising: I can't remember :)
<tsimpson> action09: yes, you should be automatically notified when the upgrade is available
<Zeising> mongo: damn :)
<mongo> anon: you could use the "atime" option in mounts
<kostasm> agronholm: I did an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and I lost X due to my nvidia. Next, I switched to command line and did do-release-update+upgrade to 12.04.
<agronholm> that happened to me (with nvidia) too
<anon> mongo, I need to find who accessed files this morning. I left my computer unprotected (without screensaver).
<action09> tsimpson stefg Zeising  thanks for your answers   ^^  !!
<action09> anon aie :(
<kostasm> agronholm: ... still loosing my X. Then fixed my nvidia drivers and I am fine. No other problems with upgrade.
<anon> mongo, Specifically I need to find out what directories were opened. HOw can I accomplish that?
<Zeising> I have to check on the idmapper i solaris (nfsmapid it's called here), and see if that's the culprit. It has to wait untill I have physical access to that box though. I don't want to kill it and not being able to bring it up fast :)
<mongo> anon: well if you left it unlocked it would be your account
<anon> mongo, yes but what time?
<mongo> anon: like I said, by defaut they dont' track that anymore
<action09> anon my co-workers made a speciality on this kind of activity... guest, accounts, hacks, teensy devices, usb, firewire, bluetooth..  It's total war    :/
<mongo> if the modify time is older than the access time they don't update access time anymore
<mongo> anon: make ctl-alt-L a normal step of standing up then :)
<shredding> hey folks
<shredding> is there a good alternative for jDownloader?
<anon> mongo, my screensaver always starts automatically after 2 minutes but I did the upgrade to 12.04 last night and this morning the screen was unlocked. I had locked it when I went to bed. Some people were in the room. I want to find out if they accessed the file system.
<shredding> The unity integration does not work and I have to start via command line and there are some other flaws.
<anon> Is there any log file that shows when was the first user activity this morning?
<mongo> nope
<tsar> hey guys
<mongo> if they are smart they would clear the logs anyway
<anon> mongo, thy are not smart at all. Normal linux users that only do surfing, email, checking but they know how to start nautilus.
<tsar> i have a problem in ubuntu 12.04 and i need your help
<anon> Can I use stat on a directory?
<shredding> anon: did you check var/log/wtmp?
<Zeising> mongo: I don't think nfsv4 is the problem though, because it works fine from a debian machine...
<mongo> anon: atime is one of the most wasteful activities unix ever did, they are not tracking it on purpose anymore
<anon> shredding, no, what info is usually in that file?
<hampsterblade> I have 2 monitors set in twinview.  I have a program I want to make sure opens on DFP-0,  is there a command I can add to a shortcut to make this happ=en?
<shredding> login tries and last logins
<mongo> Zeising: are you sure you are not being mapped to nobody on the solaris side?
<stefg> !ask | tsar
<ubottu> tsar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intore> hi, am configuring pam_mount to mount home directories on the client from the server samba-ldap. I fear to make mistakes. Someone knows this subject and could fllow me please?
<mongo> shredding: he left the screen unlocked, there is not an auth attempt on an unsecured fb
<Zeising> mongo: not 100%, but it works on 10.04, it works on debian squeeze...
<xfvrpm> bonjour
<tsar> when i tried to open ubuntu with cinnamon interface it doesnt work , all what i see is ubuntu 10.10 interface
<anon> shredding, only unreadable junk in that file
<mongo> Zeising: try it on 12.04 with vers=3
<Zeising> that works
<shredding> mongo: ok i did not know that
<shredding> Had just read the last lines and added my 2 cent
<Zeising> mongo: But it's strange how v4 works on some machines, and not on some.
<ghabit> hello. Is Inotify enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<tsimpson> anon: the command "last" is used to read wtmp
<stefg> intore: i'm not able to answer your question, but i might state that #ubuntu-server is severely underused
<Zeising> mongo: unless I have to enable something server-side for each client.
<mongo> Zeising: they probably are broken v4, and not passing auth
<mongo> Zeising: I think debian doesn't do acl
<shredding> anon: you can access it with the lastlog command, but as mongo said, it's not of interested here
<Zeising> can I kill acl and still use v4 with some mount option?
<tsar> stefg r u seen my question
<intore> stefg, server is debian squeeze, am configuring ubuntu clients. do you think will be ok that channel?
<mongo> Zeising: if you kill acl and are using nis you may as well just use v3
<Zeising> mongo: ok..
<fahmyboy> Any Jedi Masters available to answer a question
<mongo> Zeising: ldap/krb5 is highly recomended and works well though
<Zeising> mongo: I don't want to switch to ldap without some serious preparation. It would be nice, but that's a project on itself :)
<stefg> intore: you'll find out :-) The reason i suggest #ubuntu server is that i feel that more complex and server related discussions should go there.  ATM #ubuntu-server is pretty idle
<Zeising> mongo: the little + after the permissions in ls -la indicates extended acls, right?
<intore> stefg, ok thanks
<fahmyboy> anyone know why sound quality is so bad in skype for ubuntu?
<ghabit> fahmyboy, it's because my logitech c910 cam gives so bad quality. :) Welcome to linux world.
<agronholm> crap, PXE boot isn't working
<agronholm> it's not even TRYING to get a dhcp lease
<tsar> anyone can solve my problem
<stefg> tsar: so you are on ubuntu 10.10 and installed cinnamon, right?
<agronholm> tsar, you haven't described it yet, how could we solve it?
<agronholm> ah, nvm
<mongo> Zeising: yes
<Zeising> ok
<fahmyboy> but the same hardware was fine for windows
<tsar> stefg in ubuntu 12.04
<agronholm> "Boot Failed. PXE Network"
<Zeising> mongo: because 10.04 has that one. Seems someone broke something along the way...
<agronholm> what could I be doing wrong?
<fahmyboy> is it that the drivers are bad
<agronholm> I get this right off the bat when I hit enter
<stefg> tsar: then you probaly have not chosen the right session type at the login screen
<tsar> stefg and i tried another interfaces its same thing
<tsar> stefg how ?
 * stefg is trying to find lightdm docu
<agronholm> this is hopeless
<klacker> whats hopeless
<agronholm> I'm trying to get ubuntu 12.04 installed
<agronholm> but nothing works
<agronholm> installed remotely that is
<scarleo> agronholm, If nothing works you need to start by checking your hardware
<agronholm> this goddamn server isn't even TRYING to PXE boot...just says it "fails" right off the bat
<agronholm> and how would I do that?
<scarleo> agronholm, It's a rewuirement to have working hardware to be able to install
<scarleo> requirement*
<agronholm> I'm well aware of that
<agronholm> I already have ubuntu 10.04 installed and working
<agronholm> not a single problem
<agronholm> been running for a few years now
<scarleo> agronholm, Ok, so something works then, right?
<fl1bbl3> why are you trying to PXE boot?
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Like I said earlier, using the minimal (aka netboot) iso (as a normal CD, no PXE or other setup required) will probably solve the problem you're having (though I'm still waiting on that error message to confirm that the problem you're having is what I think it is).
<hampsterblade> how can I control which monitor a program is launched on in twinview.
<agronholm> Jordan_U: you must have missed it
<agronholm> I did tell you
<Zeising> mongo: next question... How do I tell it to use nfs v3 when autofs gets stuff from a nis map?
<agronholm> fl1bbl3: I'm trying to PXE boot because installing over virtual cdrom isn't working
<agronholm> I'll see if the netboot iso runs
<Jordan_U> agronholm: You said "now it stalled at manpages-dev_3.35-0.1ubuntu1_all.deb" does that mean it froze? What happened next? Did you ever actually see an error message?
<nicl> Hey all. If I want to remove a program that I installed manually (not using a package manager), to uninstall it, there is no mechanism right? I just delete the files ?
<nicl> it's emacs 24 - seems to have broken after upgrading to newest ubuntu, so was just going to re-install
<agronholm> Jordan_U: it claimed there was an integrity error
<agronholm> and stopped there
<agronholm> but I verified the sha1sum of the image and it matches
<maca> Someone use Guarddog, a firewall software??
<Jordan_U> nicl: You should avoid installing programs outside the package manager. If it was a normal source tree then you should be able to cd to the directory containing the source and "make uninstall" or "sudo make uninstall" (depending on whether you originally ran "make install" or "sudo make install").
<stefg> nicl: right... if you used configure/make/make install you might be able to use 'make uninstall' in some cases
<nicl> Jordan_U: yep, I realise that is generally true. But some programs aren't available in an up to date form via a package manager. Thanks  - I will try make uninstall!
<agronholm> Jordan_U: does that give you the information you needed or do you need more?
<|MUSE|> does anyone know how to set guake to use audible bells, or just what file handles the settings in the terminal it uses? Or if you can use another terminal emulator?
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Were other files verified as good before that? Normally I would attribute such an error to a faulty CDROM drive, though that doesn't quite make sense in this instance obviously.
<agronholm> I could've sworn I typed the actual message here but I guess that never happened
<agronholm> Jordan_U: yes, several other files were verified
<agronholm> at least it passed by those files
<share> can you read disqus comments? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/bbc-feature-ubuntu/
<share> ?
<nicl> stefg: thanks btw. Seems to have worked :)
<stefg> nicl: and next time you're going to use /at least) checkinstall ....
<stefg> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 502 kB
<carpediembaby> hi, i was trying to install ubuntu 12.04 but the setup keeps crashing at the timezone selection screen.. are their any known solutions?
<Jordan_U> agronholm: That means that the kernel could actually access the "Drive", but it still had read errors / corruption. That's very odd. The minimal iso will probably still work, by virtue of there being very few files and all of them loaded through BIOS calls (which should handle the virtual CDROM drive properly) but it still doesn't quite make sense to me how this could be happening.
<agronholm> I'm attempting to boot that mini.iso now
<agronholm> Jordan_U: no dice
<agronholm> Boot Failed. CD/DVD Rom
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Can you try doing an md5sum check of the Virtual CD while booted from your existing Ubuntu 10.04 system?
<nicl> stefg: just had a look online, and looks like a nice way to track files associated with a program
<nicl> stefg: thanks
<agronholm> Jordan_U: you must understand that this error message appears *before* even the 3rd party device ROMs have initialized
<agronholm> so it hasn't even started to load the boot loader
<agronholm> I have no idea what it's doing there
<agronholm> but I can even boot the windows xp install cd successfully
<powergiant> Hey guys. After putting a ATI readon graphics card in my computer, ubuntu won't detect the onboard soundcard. In alsamixer I only have "s/pdif", and when using "aplay -l | grep card", only the hdmi output shows up.- Any ideas ?
<Jordan_U> agronholm: I understand that that's what's happening with the most recent error, and it is indeed baffling. It leads me to suspect more strongly that this is a bug in your hardware/firmware/configuration somehow even though it does appear in some ways to be specific to certain Ubuntu versions.
<agronholm> could it be that it's trying to load some EFI boot file from the CD?
<agronholm> I'm grasping at straws here...
<hbccbh1> hi everyone
<Jordan_U> agronholm: It could indeed, newer versions of Ubuntu do contain a [U]EFI bootloader.
<hbccbh1> I want to install ubuntu 11.10 via a usb stick
<hbccbh1> but when I boot it up
<hbccbh1> it showed me that: initramfs unpacking failed XZ-compressed data is corrupted
<agronholm> Jordan_U: if that's true, then I couldn't even install it from a real cd
<hbccbh1> any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> agronholm: That wouldn't quite explain the "booting but some files seem corrupted" symptom, but could explain the "Not even getting to the bootloader" ones. Thankfully there are iso images without any [U]EFI loaders for dealing with buggy firmware.
<powergiant> hbccbh1, Redo the usb. It sounds like there something wrong with the disk image on the usb.
<agronholm> Jordan_U: I haven't found them yet
<hbccbh1> powergiant: I have try serval times
<hbccbh1> the same with fedora, archlinux xubuntu's image
<powergiant> hbccbh1, Have you tried an different usb ?
<hbccbh1> yes, I have tried liveCD too :(
<hbccbh1> powergiant: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=138668 my situations like it
<agronholm> I suspect the cd-rom read error is related to the legacy mode, since I've never used it before
<Jordan_U> agronholm: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ anything containing "+mac".
<powergiant> hbccbh1, Well then I don't know. Can anything boot on the computer?
<agronholm> Jordan_U: I don't see server images there
<ActionParsnip> agronholm: could instal minimal
<agronholm> I can try booting from such an image to see if it works
<agronholm> it would at least validate the EFI theory
<agronholm> ahhh
<agronholm> found the server image
<agronholm> it was in a different location
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Out of curiosity, where?
<agronholm> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current
<agronholm> precise-server-amd64+mac.iso
<ilija> i need help about my lubuntu i ask there because in lubuntu chanel i nobody
<ilija> my problme is
<ilija> Ssession: warning: unable to write to /tmp: X session may exit with an errpr"
<hbccbh> powergiant: sorry for losing connection
<gvo> ilija: ls -ld /tmp
<ActionParsnip> ilija: http://linuxeducacional.com/mod/forum/discuss.php?d=312
<ilija> that message appears on login i i cannot login, then i use alt+ctrl+f2 and login i enter update-alternatives --config x-session-manager i then i use ctrl+alt+f7 an then login but there is messege from last post
<ilija> drwxrwxrwt 5 root root 4096 2012-05-05 11:06 /tmp
<ilija> that si output of ls -ln /tmp
<ilija> i i cannot start google-chrome
<ilija> or any other browser
<gvo> ilija: see ActionParsnip's link
<ActionParsnip> ilija: try the commands in the link I gave. Also run:  sudo apt-get clean
<ilija> gvo: i said i cannot acces internet
<gvo> OK IRC is working though?
<ActionParsnip> ilija: how are you irc-ing?
<zeal18> <ilija> you can use Firefox or Lynx
<ilija> for apt-get clean is no output i just enter my pass i nothing is hapening
<ilija> is that normal
<Jordan_U> agronholm: I need to get some sleep, but I'm curious about this so if you don't mind please keep me up do date on what you discover.
<ActionParsnip> ilija: yes, in Lnux, no news is good news.
<agronholm> Jordan_U: sure
<agronholm> about to boot from the +mac iso
<ActionParsnip> ilija: you don't get an 'ok' after every command, its redundant
<Jordan_U> agronholm: Thanks.
<ilija> ok and what now
<ilija> can i now try to restart my pc i try login
<ActionParsnip> ilija: sudo touch /var/log/kern.log; sudo touch /var/log/syslog
<carpediembaby> is this a good channel for asking questions about 12.04 ? or should i go to ubuntu+1
<agronholm> ubuntu+1 is for the unreleased version of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: precise is supported here now, as it is released
<agronholm> gah, I discovered why PXE boot wasn't working
<agronholm> it needs to be enabled separately for each NIC
<liu> why
<ilija> ActionParsnip: i trier yout 2 commands i output is nothing
<ilija> is that ok
<carpediembaby> ok. so i cannot install 12.04 using the iso i downloaded. it crashes at the timezone selection screen and there seems to be no recovery from that. i looked on the internet and someone suggested a text based installer (from a source i don't know about) but i wanted to ask for a better solution first
<agronholm> Jordan_U: successfully booted from the precise+mac iso
<ActionParsnip> ilija: yes, AGAIN, no news is good news, you don't get an OK after each command, its redundant
<ActionParsnip> ilija: unless you get an output, assume the command succeeded
<foolsh> carpediembaby: Personally I always use the alternate installer It just fells fast to me
<zeal18> <carpediembaby> waiting is the best solution. Ubuntu 12.04 is not ready yet
<carpediembaby> i had previously updated to 12.04 beta on a working 11.10 install but it didn't quite work.. so now i'm trying a new install
<zeal18> <carpediembaby> there is so many bugs
<ilija> ok thank you
<casper001> i found one bug
<carpediembaby> zeal18: i feel the same way. though why release it if its not?
<ilija> i am going to try restart and i will come again to say results
<foolsh> zeal18: some has to test it first
<foolsh> someone*
<zeal18> <carpediembaby> it's shedule
<carpediembaby> foolsh: how do i use the alternate installer?
<zeal18> I think, Ubuntu mast release when it ready to release but not at April and October
<foolsh> carpediembaby: its all text menu driven pretty self explanatory
<carpediembaby> foolsh: not for the basics! if the installer doesn't work, that's really sad..
<ilija> hy guys i am here again i i have to say thank you my problem i solver
<ilija> thank you very much
<ilija> thanks for ActionParsnip
<foolsh> carpediembaby: only hang ups are done auto detect thekeyboard if you use a US version and do some research about partitioning your harddrive for linux and you'll do fine.
<carpediembaby> foolsh: i meant how do i get the text based installer ? i boot using the usb and it gives me options to either start from the disk or start install
<ilija> and gvo
<ilija> and others
<zeal18> <carpediembaby> it's really sad that local-settings-manager crashes at changing system language
<foolsh> carpediembaby: ohh its a separate download
<carpediembaby> i think i should really just download 11.04
<zeal18> <carpediembaby> you cat choise alternative dovnload links on ubuntu.com
<zeal18> *can
<foolsh> carpediembaby: 11.04 is my personal favourite I would stuck with that
<zeal18> sorry for my grammar((
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: Natty is EOL in October (just an FYI)
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: if you want a text installer, use the alternate ISO
<agronholm> Jordan_U: update -- even though I could boot, the integrity check stalled again and eventually failed
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: even 11.04?! :/ that should be 5 year support.. no?
<agronholm> only LTS releases get 5 years of support
<agronholm> interims get what, 2 years?
<casper001> or 3 years?
<agronholm> maybe 3
<linuxius> hi! how can I change the font size in Evolution (calendar)? When I print I can hardly see the appointments...
<d0gmaz> how can i see wich video driver im using on 12.04lts?
<agronholm> ActionParsnip: there's no way a distro released just last year would expire this October
<agronholm> right?
<mi3> agronholm, wrong, ubuntu 11.04 will expire this october
<bastidrazor> d0gmaz: lspci -v  under your card listing look for kernel module:
<Ben64> Natty = 11.04 = 2011/04 = last year
<bastidrazor> d0gmaz: or driver in use
<mi3> normal releases receive updates upto 18 months, agronholm
<agronholm> my bad then
<mi3> np
<d0gmaz> bastidrazor: thxx
<casper001> who is still using 9.04 lts?
<mi3> casper001, 9.04 is not an LTS version
<casper001> lol
<bastidrazor> d0gmaz: you're welcome.
<casper001> so, the first one lts version is 10.04?
<blade> hi ubuntu
<Ben64> 8.04 was lts
<casper001> s/one//
<d0gmaz> bastidrazor: i use the opensource radeon driver, wich has vertical sync on can i turn it off?
<blade> hi everyone
<mi3> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Ben64> 6.06 was lts too
<blade> can anyone tell how to be part of the ubuntu
<carpediembaby> are xubuntu and kubuntu as well supported as ubuntu?
<blade> how can i officially join ubuntu
<mi3> blade, there is actually no way to join ubuntu, since the os is free
<agronholm> blade, what does that even mean?
<blade> sorry
<blade> i mean
<glosoli> blade: use it spread it
<blade> like joinning Ubuntu officially by submitting bugs
<blade> and all
<blade> where can i do that
<glosoli> blade: you just need Launchpad account and Ubuntu
<glosoli> :)
<blade> what is launchpad
<glosoli> !bug blade
<glosoli> hmm there commands not working here
<glosoli> ;D
<blade> ok
<mi3> blade, once you use ubuntu, you are a part of its community, now, using launchpad is a different thing ok
<glosoli> blade: you can read more about it in launchpad dot net
<blade> cool
<Ben64> !bug | blade, glosoli
<ubottu> blade, glosoli: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mi3> blade, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_%28website%29
<glosoli> blade: check you ubottu msg it's all you need
<glosoli> check out"
<blade> coool
<mi3> hmm
<mi3> maybe someone has not introduced you to ubuntu, let me do that, blade
<mi3> !
<alankila> launchpad is one of the more frustrating websites in that it's always down when I try to use it. Which is usually after a release and I look for some bug descriptions, or might even want to report a bug
<blade> so i wonder what is Bug Squad for
<alankila> sometimes it says something funny like "launchapd crashed trying to handle the action, and crashed again as we tried to automatically report a bug about launchpad's crash". yay.
<glosoli> alankila: never happened to me
<carpediembaby> is interface the only major difference between (u,xu,ku)buntu's ?
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: default apps and default desktop environment
<alankila> glosoli: lucky for you. I experienced launchpad being down 1 or 2 days after 12.04's release, although it's certainly up more nowadays than it used to be
<ActionParsnip> alankila: I'm on there DAILY and never had an issue except a few timeouts which resolve when I press F5
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: but everything else works more or less the same way? there are not packages which would work on ubuntu and not on kubuntu, for example?
<glosoli> I been using Laundchpad actively from the first Dev Release of Precise Pangolin hmm, strange
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: the underlying OS (drivers, services etc are identical)
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: depends if you like KDE apps or Gnome apps etc)
<alankila> ActionParsnip: interesting. Anyway, most of my bad experience comes from years ago.
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: hmm.. so if i wanted to try kubuntu, i should try 11.04 as well? since 12.04 will have similar problems
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: what is the issue?
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: well quite a few .. i had updated 11.1 to 12.04 and it started giving me package errors which never downloaded even after updating sources lists and everything ..
<carpediembaby> then i tried installing 12.04 afresh and the installer didn't work
<rob> join #ubuntu-rorums
<carpediembaby> ActionParsnip: and now i'm thinking of giving kde interface a try after using ubuntu for quite some time .. and i don't really like where the ui is going with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: there are lots of DEs and WMs to try :)
<ActionParsnip> carpediembaby: you can also install gnome-shell which is the default shell for Gnome
<vincentr> glad to come here for the 1st time :P
<demon> есть руссаки
<jpds> !ru | demon
<ubottu> demon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ali> hi , I want to use my windows vpn on ubuntu 12.04 how do I do it
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ali> thanks
<icat> hey all .. i've been getting constant segafaults of Xorg in libc-2.15.so ever since the upgrade to 12.04 ... how can i start investigating this?
<beeju> I am on 11.04.How to activate  splash screen works? I did all the  tweaks through "start up manager" and "gnome-splash screen", but nothing works.
<beeju> I am on 11.04.How to activate  splash screen works? I did all the  tweaks through "start up manager" and "gnome-splash screen", but nothing works.I get a broken screen after the boot loader.
<mbroeker> beeju, what gpu do you have?
<john1000> hello,i installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and boot on 40 sec,is normaly?
<casper001> 40 secs?
<beeju> mbroeker, gpu?
<mbroeker> beeju, graphics card
<john1000> yes
<casper001> mine is about 10 seconds
<beeju> mbroeker, Nvidia
<john1000> intel quad core + nvidia 9800 GT
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
 * casper001 shows john1000 a dozen of dan fast pendrives
<mbroeker> beeju, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf and comment out vesafb (like this: #blacklist vesafb)
<ActionParsnip> john1000: run:  dmesg | less      look for large gaps in the values on the left, use cursors to scroll dow
<john1000> k
<shape> Hello, I submitted this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/993245 And I am wondering, what happens next? Am I free to reinstall my system and see if it persists? Would that be counterproductive to solving the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993245 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hard Disk cycles on and off" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mbroeker> beeju, after that, edit /etc/default/grub and add vga=792 to the boot options. update-grub and reboot
<beeju> mbroeker, can u pls describe what "comment out" means
<mbroeker> beeju, the line looks now: blacklist vesafb
<mbroeker> beeju, and you have to put a # infront of the line: results in #blacklist vesafb
<ActionParsnip> beeju: add a hash to the left of the text, it will be seen as a comment and will be ignored
<alankila> shape: you can probably adjust the harddisk sleep period to be longer than the average period between accesses if you worry about it.
<alankila> shape: see the hdparm package, and option called -S, configurable in /etc/hdparm.conf iirc
<shape> alankila: it's turned off. No sleep
<beeju> ActionParsnip, & mbroeker ..thanx..let me do
<alankila> shape: really, you have disabled the standby timer? Perhaps the next thing to change is the power management, or maybe you want to extend your filesystem dirty flush period to, say, 5 minutes
<shape> alankila, It was disabled in power management. Let me check the hdparm thing
<cerales> Can anyone give me any tips about installing a different kernel? Do I just need to acquire a binary orcompile it and somehow point my GRUB to it?
<shape> alankila, My question was more directed to what was the next step in the bug report thing.
<alankila> shape: I'm pretty sure you'll find some hdparm -S250 like setting that will keep the drive running (if you are worried about the on-off thing, although these drives are ostensibly designed for this)
<mbroeker> cerales, sudo update-grub will find the new kernel images when the files are properly installed
<cerales> oh ok - so i just need to put the kernel files in the right location?
<mbroeker> cerales, yes
<alankila> alternatively you can try to arrange the filesystem flush period to be so long that the drives can spend significant periods asleep. I once had a linux box with very noisy ball-bearing harddrive set up in a way that often allowed HD to sleep for days (it was just a router).
<shape> alankila, -s: bad/missing powerup-in-standby value (0..1)
<alankila> -S
<cerales> mbroeker: great, thanks.
<shape> alankila, -S: bad/missing standby-interval value (0..255)
<alankila> yes. So you select a value that you think fits you.
<airtonix> any tips for html5 videos having their YUV mixed up ?
<shape> alankila, What is the default?
<bcuraboy> how can i set nautilus to load thumbnails?reason: in chrome when i want to upload a photo to a social network,the preview of the file doesn't show up...
<shape> or how can i check the default
<alankila> *shrug* I don't know
 * alankila is all SSD
<alankila> if hdparm -S does not print the current value, maybe it's the sort of thing that can't be found out
<john1000> d'not find large gaps on this command
<airtonix> bcuraboy: nautilus : edit > preferences > preview > [Other Previewable Files] : show thumbnails : always, only for files smaller than : <some massive number>
<shape> alankila ok I'll see if it does it again. monitoring now
<shape> alankila, I set it do 255
<shape> does the same thing
<alankila> okay. I guess the drive firmware just ignores the -S setting then.
<Deamosreapos> Hello,
<alankila> you can try play with -B next, that's the advanced power management setting, 1 is most power-saving, and 255 should get rid of power-saving entirely
<alankila> no idea what the values in between mean
<shape> alankila, but regarding the bug report, what will happen next?
<alankila> hdparm manual page says that values between 128 to 254 does not prevent spin-down, so maybe -B128 for you?
<Deamosreapos> Im looking for some support regarding 12.4, where im running into a purple screen of death once I connect my TV asswell as my monitor to my machine
<Deamosreapos> This occurs only at booting and its quite annoying cause I sometimes forget to unplug one of the cables so thats not a solution
<mbroeker> Deamosreapos, paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin
<mbroeker> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alankila> shape: I don't know. I actually only just now read what has been written. I admit that desktop system complicates the matter, as there's probably some daemons that maybe use hdparm itself to manage these settings as you switch between the outlet power and not.
<alankila> My experience with hdparm comes mostly from server-like use cases.
<Deamosreapos> Mbroeker you happen to know is I can acces my partition from windows? (where Im at now?)
<shape> alankila, nono, I am doing this for the laptop. The desktop works fine.
<shape> alankila, the bug is only for the laptop
<alankila> I mean desktop install of ubuntu actually
<mbroeker> Deamosreapos, a std install uses ext4 filesystem and you have to google for a explorer extension for ext4. it is possible, yes :)
<alankila> on server it's pretty sure that nobody tries to manage these things for you, if you don't set them, you go with whatever the whole system chose as defaults, maybe at BIOS level.
<shape> alankila btw I tried B128 and B127
<shape> and the same happens
<alankila> but anyway, if hdparm -B and -S together do not stop drive spin-down cycle, then it's possible that for your particular use case nothing will help
<alankila> I imagine your drive firmware has simply does not care what you try to program it to do
<shape> alankila but it didnt do this in 11.10
<alankila> the only option left is, probably, to lengthen the filesystem dirty buffer flush periods
<alankila> shape: hmm... what's the status of the laptop-mode package?
<alankila> or maybe it's called laptop-mode-tools
<shape> alankila, it's not installed. not compatible with kernel 3 or something like that was the error
<alankila> Oh.
<alankila> and contents of /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode say?
<shape> alankila one sec
<Ninored> hello
<Deamosreapos> mbroeker:
<Deamosreapos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/968769/
<crazyage> hello
<shape> alankila 5
<Ninored> have you got a writer editor saim at microsoft world (no open office )?
<bcuraboy> how can i set nautilus to load thumbnails?reason: in chrome when i want to upload a photo to a social network,the preview of the file doesn't show up...
<alankila> shape: okay, I imagine the nonzero value means that laptop_mode is enabled.
<shape> alankila, yeah probably. I mean it knows Im running on a laptop since power management tells me batt, on AC, etc.
<shape> alankila, and spin down HDD is all set to off. and this happens in only 12.04
<alankila> shape: you can try, for now, to write a value like 30000 into /proc/sys/vm/dirty_expire_centisecs
<bcuraboy> there's no nautilus elementary for ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: if you can find a ppa, yes
<shredding> I've curlftpfs'd a remote server into my vfs. It worked but the folder now belongs to root / root.
<shredding> sudo chmod -Rc chris:chris myfolder says: "Ungültiger Modus chris:chris"
<beeju> mbroeker, about splash screen, I followed what u said, not it shows two broken image at bottom and top
<mbroeker> Deamosreapos, you are using the proprietary nvidia driver and you have to disable modeset and the nouveau driver. i am not sure why it is not disabled: how do you have installed the nvidia driver? via repos or from website?
<shredding> (Ungültiger Modus ~= invalid mode)
<shredding> whats wrong?
<beeju> mbroeker, about splash screen, I followed what u said, now it shows two broken image at bottom and top
<mbroeker> beeju, changed /etc/default/grub too?
<beeju> mbroeker, yeah
<shredding> chris is my name
<Deamosreapos> mbroeker, I plain installed then when the OS asked me if I wanted to install the other drivers I did so since I couldnt connect to my TV without that
<Deamosreapos> atleast so I thought
<beeju> mbroeker, whats this vga 792 means? resolution?
<mbroeker> beeju, 1024x768 24/32 bit
<beeju> mbroeker, ok
<beeju> mbroeker, ok, thats the resolution shows in start up manager
<mbroeker> beeju, just a test: shut the system down: if the splash works while rebooting, it's only a simple tweak
<shredding> Ok, my fault.
<shredding> it's chown
<beeju> mbroeker, ok
<shredding> however, i can't change the owner of the remote folder and hence can only access it with root.
<shredding> How can I change that?
<cagoccione> Hi. I'm setting up a Lubuntu desktop for school PCs. I need to "block" the screen, to make sure that desktop icons remain in their position so that the user can't move them.
<cagoccione> To avoid the deletion of them I removed write permissions.... Now I need this ^^^
<shredding> I can't even access it with sudo cd myFolder
<shredding> sudo: cd: command not found
<shredding> I don't get it.
<StevenR> cd is a builtin
<StevenR> it's not a "real" command
<StevenR> or rather, it's not an binary you can run, it's built into the shell
<shredding> but how can i access the remote folder?
<shredding> StevenR: sudo ls -l myFolder works, it shows me the content of the remote folder.
<gaelfx> I'm trying to install from LiveUSB, and when it gets to downloading the software sources, it ignores the change I made to software sources in software center. I'm trying to select a better mirror for me, but the installer keeps using cn.ubuntu.archive (or whatever) and it's INCREDIBLY slow. Is there any way to make the installer respect my sources choice?
<StevenR> shredding: what remote folder is this?
<shredding> It's a server hosted on a2
<shredding> a2hosting
<shredding> a shared hosting server
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: I suggest not updating during install
<StevenR> so... how are you accessing it? How have you connected the folder on your PC to the remote folder?
<shredding> I can even sudo vim files via shell.
<IntuitiveNipple> shredding: When you use sudo, you cause the system to temporarily create a login shell as the root user. Then the root user changes directory. Then the root shell exits because there are no more commands, and you're back to your USER login. The cd only operates for the root user.
<StevenR> shredding: yes, all of that will work because they're commands not built ins
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: yeah, but even just downloading the sources.list or whatever takes forever. it does that even when I choose not to download updates
<shredding> curlftpfs 'Benutzername:Passwort@ftp-server.de/pfad_auf_dem_server/' ~/mnt
<shredding> I connected like this
<shredding> without 'parentheses'
<StevenR> IntuitiveNipple: nope. cd is a builtin. It's not a command that root can run.
<IntuitiveNipple> shredding: It sounds like your user account does NOT have permissions to the remote directory, which is why you need to use 'sudo'
<shredding> Hm.
<IntuitiveNipple> StevenR: sudo will start a log-in shell (usually /usr/bin/sh for root)
<StevenR> shredding: can you specify user/group options to curlftpfs ?
<shredding> I thought, once I entered the folder, I would act as the user on the shell.
<shredding> As the user on the remote server i meant
<StevenR> shredding: it's not a problem with the "remote" bit
<IntuitiveNipple> shredding: If you did "sudo -i" to enter an interactive root session, THEN you could, then you'd use "exit" when finished to return to your USER account
<StevenR> shredding: the permissions are being applied locally, but they affect your access to the remote folder
<shredding> I can't specify any user/group options.
<cagoccione> Hi. I'm setting up a Lubuntu desktop for school PCs. I need to "block" the screen, to make sure that desktop icons remain in their position so that the user can't move them.
<cagoccione> To avoid the deletion of them I removed write permissions.... Now I need this ^^^
<shredding> It says 'Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt' which means operation is permitted.
<StevenR> shredding: can you run the command as your user? i.e. don't run curlftpfs with sudo ?
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: you could mark the ~/Desktop folder as read only to the owner
<shredding> i try this.
<shredding> StevenR: That did the trick.
<shredding> Who.
<shredding> Who-oo I meant.
<StevenR> shredding: look at the manpage, specifically, the -o uid, gid and allow_other options ?
<shredding> Thank you very much!
<StevenR> no problem :)
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip: I already did that. That avoids the deletion of files, but they still can be "moved"
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: ahhh, hmm not sure there. I know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: let me see what's what
<carpediembaby> hi. i was trying to install ubuntu (over an existing ubuntu install) but the installer crashed and now i don't have either windows OR ubuntu.. it wrote over GRUB and i get: error: "no such partition  grub rescue>"
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip: I need only to know in which file lxde put the icon position. It just needs a read-only permission and it's done
<dhjrk> hi
<cryzeck> I have a issue with adjusting backlight on my laptop with the fn keys, anyone know how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> cagoccione: asked in #lxde ?
<carpediembaby> can someone help me recover from this mess?
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: any chance of you tellng us the make and model of laptop?
<mbroeker> carpediembaby, i guess somewhere in ~/.config :)
<dhjrk> kde FOREVER)
<cagoccione> ActionParsnip: yeah, they're all idlers
<cryzeck> ActionParsnip: Lenovo t420s
<carpediembaby> mbroeker: what in ~/.config?
<sturubinuru> Hi :) This is my video-card model: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<sturubinuru> My pc is really slow... which driver can I install?
<mbroeker> carpediembaby, the config files for you desktop environment
<cryzeck> It worked perfectly in 12.04, but not in 11.10, so there should be a way i hope
<carpediembaby> mbroeker: how are they related to my problem? i don't have a desktop environment anymore .. :D i'm running from usb stick
<stefg> cagoccione: I'm afraid you'd need a special desktop manager for a kiosk mode (unless i'm overlooking some conf-options in lxde)
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: try:  echo "mem" | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<mbroeker> carpediembaby, sorry, sorry, i meant the other guy with a similar name :)
<carpediembaby> mbroeker: np! i tought so
<cagoccione> ok
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: seems you need to add the boot options: acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: source: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T420
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: have you seen that page?
<cryzeck> yes, i've tried
<cryzeck> also the echo "mem" part, which just puts it in sleep
<sturubinuru> Hi :) This is my video-card model:
<sturubinuru> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<sturubinuru> My pc is really slow... which driver can I install?
<carpediembaby> can i make an install usb while i am booted with a same usb on which i want to write?
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: gotcha
<mbroeker> carpediembaby, are you currently on the broken system via usb?
<deamosreapos_> Mbrooker im now in my safe mode
<carpediembaby> mbroeker: yes.
<kx__> @caroediembaby Do you have windows installation media ?
<carpediembaby> and i only have one usb stick
<deamosreapos_> mbroeker sorry :) you said I had to disable drivers right?
<carpediembaby> kx__: no, i don't have the windows install cd
<ActionParsnip> cryzeck: try with just one of the extra boot options, make sure you have latest BIOS
<mbroeker> deamosreapos_, the nouveau driver and modeset for the proprietary nvidia driver, yes
<deamosreapos_> How I do that? Or shall google be my guide?
<kx__> carpediumbaby: can you try this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359802
<mbroeker> deamosreapos_, the nvidia driver should set it automatically: option nouveau nomodeset blacklist nouveau in /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia*
<pungi-man> ActionParsnip, How to update BIOS?? I want to do it!
<cryzeck> ActionParsnip: I will, thanks.
<pungi-man> because it again loads defaults!!
<bcuraboy> is there any way to set thumbnails to load in marlin?
<ActionParsnip> pungi-man: depends on the hardware, i'd ask in ##hardware
<ActionParsnip> !find marlin
<ubottu> Package/file marlin does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> bcuraboy: marlin isn't supported here
<sturubinuru> Hi :) This is my video-card model:
<sturubinuru> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<sturubinuru> My pc is really slow... which driver can I install?
<sturubinuru> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<beeju> mbroeker, I got this pic after reboot( about splash screen) http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2zxr0j4&s=6
<deamosreapos_> Mbroeker so I now use the additional drivers program to reinstall the version current
<deamosreapos_> so I should reboot now? and what else to do?
<ActionParsnip> sturubinuru: what spec is your system..cpu? ram? gpu?
<lnxslck> i've installed gnome 3 through software manager, it broke my system, no i've removed it, but in lightdm i'm still able to login to gnome
<mbroeker> beeju, great splash: can i install it :XD?
<lnxslck> how ca i remove all of gnome?
<kx__> @carpediumbaby try the last post on the thread
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: which release are you using?
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, 12.04
<unkn-error> hello! The LowLatency dose it helps or not at photography? (using Darktable, Gimp,  RawTeraphee && photoshop emulated with wine
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: then it comes with Gnome3 by default
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: Is that on a Dell Dimension?
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, i've added a ppa ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<unkn-error> I am refering to the kernel patch from ubuntustudio
<beeju> mbroeker, its not joke..I followed u and nothing changed
<mbroeker> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<carpediembaby> kx_: ok trying it out
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, actually it only brought unity
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: why, precise comes with gnome3, why are you adding PPAs?
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: Unity is a shell, 12.04 uses Gnome
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: Unity is not a replacement for Gnome
<mbroeker> beeju, ok. sorry, i cannot help with your bootsplash problem
<beeju> mbroeker, ok
<sturubinuru> ActionParsnip, IntuitiveNipple: It is an old compaq desktop pc. 256mb ram (16shared with vga)
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: if you install ppa-purge you can remove the ppa and it should reinstall the official gnome3
<ActionParsnip> sturubinuru: I'd install Lubuntu, it will run faster
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, i removed the ppa from software center
<lnxslck> is that ok?
<sturubinuru> ActionParsnip: I'm with Lubuntu! :D
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: that won't reinstall the originals, like ppa-purge does
<ActionParsnip> sturubinuru: and when did you tell us that....?
 * casper001 minuses one for lubuntu
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3   is that ok?
<sturubinuru> ActionParsnip: right now!
<nodestool> where are the completion "config" files stored for zsh ?
<Janyk> Hello! I have an little question
<ActionParsnip> sturubinuru: yes but it would've been useful easrlier, is my point
<sturubinuru> ok sorry
<Janyk> How many RAM do you need for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: yes, but you may need to re-add it
<bcuraboy> simple question-how can i have my music folder with the cd cover showing on each album??
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: OK ... try this: Reboot the PC and enter the BIOS setup. Find the setting for "AGP Aperture" (possibly labelled as Video Memory) and if it has the options, increase it to 8MB or 16MB if those are available.
<ThinkT510> !requirements | Janyk
<ubottu> Janyk: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<mbroeker> deamosreapos_, edit /etc/default/grub and add nomodeset after quiet splash, update-grub and reboot. should fix it
<nodestool> people are running debian on rassbery pi, i saw some videos on youtube Janyk
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, PPA purged successfully :) i'll reboot this to see the efects
<Janyk> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: READ THIS link which describes several successful steps for that chipset: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/intel-82845g-788563/page3.html#post4385831
<Janyk> Thank you ubottu
<Janyk> /part
<IntuitiveNipple> Janyk: For a minimal non-GUI install, it's possible in 96MB although tight!
<sturubinuru> IntuitiveNipple: uff I lost BIOS password. :( I already tried to remove the battery but it doesn't work... It addressed me to think there's a special memory to store it, or maybe a default password is present also with factory-settings :(
<Zeising> what can be wrong if gnome-classic doesn't show the menu bar?
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: No, you'll need to get into the BIOS settings. I'd *guess* there is a pair of CMOS RESET terminals on the motherboard. You might find them mentioned in the motherboard manual
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, now, how can i be sure that i have the correct gnome for my ubuntu? the one tha comes by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: There are reset procedures for the Compaqa (I have a little deskpro sff here)
<kasii> asking for recovery software which will restore external had drive from the start
<carpediembaby> kx__: i tried the page.. i get stuck at the third line: chainloader +1
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: yes, ppa purge reinstalls the packages the ppa updated from the default repos
<sturubinuru> IntuitiveNipple: what's yours?
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: What's my what?
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: why did you add the PPA anyway?
<Somelauw> How to install gmplayer, I tried both sudo aptitude install gmplayer and mplayer-gui
<sturubinuru> IntuitiveNipple: your procedure
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, it's a bit confused the gnome3 vs gnome-shell
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: sudo apt-get install gnome-mplayer
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, i wanted the real gnome 3, not the gnome-shell
<Somelauw> ActionParsnip: Oh, that's what they call it, thanks.
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, so i read that in some site to add that ppa to get the full gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: gnome-shell is just a shell for Gnome, so you have gnome3
<LinuxMonkey> ive learned to not add PPA's as they are generally not supported and for the most part may break your system
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: you have the full gnome3
<IntuitiveNipple> sturubinuru: Well, the compaq deskpro sff I have doesn't have a locked BIOS, but I read the manual for it and there is a hardware procedure to reset the BIOS. It can be found on the web by searching, too
<Somelauw> Also, I installed mplayer-gui, but the ncurses interface of it won't open.
<ThinkT510> LinuxMonkey: i so glad at least  one person has learned that
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, if i type: apt-get install gnome-shell shouldn't it say that's already installed?
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: if you have it, then yes. Default Ubuntu 12.04 comes with Unity
<kasii> asking for recovery software which will restore external had drive from the start
<IntuitiveNipple> LinuxMonkey: That's a shame. When PPAs started we used them to provide bug-fixed packages early for testing, or to release newer upstream packages. I think they're the victim of Ubuntu's success at reaching a non-technical audience
<ActionParsnip> kasii: how do you mean restore it from the start?
<ThinkT510> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, there's my confusion right there, i've installed ubuntu 12.04, and in lightdm i only had the option to use unity
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, after this gnome mess i have now the option to use gnome also
<LinuxMonkey> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah their not bad when their maintained but most just get depriciated fast
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: then install what you desire and log into the session
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, and my grub theme changed from Ubuntu default to Debian :(
<deamosreapos> mbroeker I installed the different driver, ubuntu booted normally, and I could plug in my HDMI and it would reconise my TV and I cloned the screens then I rebooted to check and  I got a nice purple screen once more :(
<IntuitiveNipple> LinuxMonkey: True ... I just deleted about 60 packages out of my PPA that were overtaken by events
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: did you by any chanc have debian, then change your sources to ubuntu?
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, no
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, it was this gnome installation
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, i haven't used debian in years
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  i mean to recover all of my data
<solsTiCe> hi. where can I find the log of the installer ? it's been twice already that I try to install PP and the installer crashed at the same place. after not importing account. it just closed or disapear or crash. then seems to send something huge over the netwrok. a bug report ? downloading updates ?
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  i mean to recover all of my data
<LinuxMonkey> IntuitiveNipple: can i msg you for a sec?
<shredding> Is there any chance to install Netbeans 7.1 instead of 7.0.1 on ubunutu, because the <Enter> Button does not work in 7.0.1 and I'd call that a problem.
<ActionParsnip> kasii: use your backups, far easier
<mbroeker> shredding, go to netbeans.org and install the latest version.
<shredding> mbroeker: Are there any problems if I install that?
<ActionParsnip> kasii: or you can use foremost which will attemot to recover the data
<kasii> ActionParsnip, i don  have backups
<IntuitiveNipple> LinuxMonkey: sure
<deamosreapos> anyone knows what could be wrong besides I had the wrong drivers but now the right ones?
<mbroeker> shredding, no: just uninstall the netbeans package and make sure to install ant and a default-jdk
<ActionParsnip> kasii: I suggest you get a backup regime if your data is important. Why is there no backup?
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  where  can i get foremost
<shredding> what do you mean be "default-jdk"?
<ActionParsnip> !info foremost | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-1 (precise), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<ActionParsnip> kasii: where do you get ANY software in ubuntu from/
<mbroeker> shredding, aptitude purge netbeans and aptitude install default-jdk ant
<shredding> I guess i got that.
<ActionParsnip> kasii: again...why is there no backup?
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  it was in extenal  hard drive
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: I've not read back on all of your issue, but am I guessing correctly that you have the cloned HDMI connected at startup ?
<carpediembaby> so can anyone help me with booting into windows? i was trying to install ubuntu (12.04) over an existing ubuntu install but it crashed and now i get "grub rescue> " prompt. i tried this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359802 but i get stuck at "chainloader +1" command
<shredding> what does "aptitude purge" mean (I'm still learning linux)
<ActionParsnip> kasii: you can still make a copy of the data to ANOTHER external drive.
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  i kept them only in external hardive
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple that is correct I have a normal screen which is connected by VGA, and I got a tv which is connected by HDMI
<mbroeker> shredding, use the package manager :) purge removes packages, install installs them
<shredding> I want to use the terminal, it's more stylish.
<gLove_> hi does anybody know how to fix my boot problem. i have been searching on the web an trying various solutions, but it doesnt work and i need to fix this asap.
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple and the moment I turn on my pc with botht the cables connected everything goes to smithereens and i get a nice purple screen to stare at >< I did found some others have a similar issue, but none of their solutions seemed to worked so far
<mbroeker> shredding, do you programme in java with netbeans?
<gLove_> the problem is that it boots into grub rescue (macbook with 12.04, after the latest update) with the error on elf magic
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: If this is on a PC (not a laptop/notebook) then it could be as simple as the HDMI output is seen by the video card as the primary output so when something is connected at boot it tries to use it but somehow the drivers don't know how. Do you get a proper screen if you leave the HDMI disconnected whilst the PC boots?
<shredding> I mainly do PHP.
<ActionParsnip> kasii: do yourself a favour and get a backup
<shredding> I use eclipse for Java, because of the Android integration.
<mbroeker> shredding, ok. just install the php package from netbeans.org and add the smarty zend whatever plugin from within netbeans. no need for ant in this case
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple after this situation it gives an error it cant even load the OS, then I boot in safe mode then once I reboot it works properly again
<stefg> gLove_: and you are on a Live CD on the very machine now?
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple so thats then with only the VGA cable attached
<shredding> mbroeker: I use ant to minify js and css
<shredding> So it's cool.
<gLove_> stefg: yes i am
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: let me think!
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple fair enough :) Didnt ment to rush you :)
<stefg> gLove_: so I'd try to reconfigure/reinstall grub first
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: no,  its dredging mty memory!
<gLove_> stefg: i tried, also tried boot-repair
<gLove_> stefg: what is the vital thing i am missing here you think?
<mbroeker> shredding, the developers in my company use all netbeans and install the software in their home directory. they decide, which plugins they want to use and what not.
<stefg> gLove_: I'd go with an old school " chroot into damaged system and dpkg-reconfigure grub" approach ..
<shredding> We use netbeans at work to, but on windows.
<gLove_> stefg: gonna try that now, brb
<shredding> mbroeker: Another n00b question. I've downloaded netbeans and have an .sh file now.
<stefg> gLove_: Macs tend to have funny partition layouts, and grub is a special beast on EFI machines
<shredding> Ain't sudo ./netbeans-7.1.2-ml-php-linux.sh the right command?
<mbroeker> shredding, sh netbeans*.sh
<mbroeker> shredding, or make it executable
<shredding> it works.
<shredding> thanks
<mbroeker> shredding, http://www.anrichter.net/2010/01/trac-ticketsystem-in-die-netbeans-ide-integrieren/
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  i don't see the  forensics application  see the image of the screen after searching so which is which
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: I seem to remember when I saw that happen there was a hardware issue going on, but I'm struggling to recall or find any notes on the incident
<mbroeker> shredding, that's BIRT, business intelligence for netbeans: greatest netbeans plugin ever :)
<ActionParsnip> kasii: sudo apt-get install foremost
<kasii> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.org/211087
<shredding> mbroeker: Looks nice. But we're using codebase for ticketig.
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple ok well as my hardware concerned: intel core2quad Q9450, geforce GTX460 and I think the card might be the issue somewhere but not quite sure
<shredding> mbroeker: Looks nice. But we're using codebase for ticketing.
<ActionParsnip> kasii: close that and use the terminal, should be ok
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: Yes, it could be. If you had an alternative video adapter lying around (or in another PC) I'd be tempted to swap it in just to test whether this is specific to the video card, or a more general system problem. That helps to isolate and identify the bug
<shredding> mbroeker: Thanks for your tips. I have now netbeans up and running.
<stefg> !pm > dennis__
<ubottu> dennis__, please see my private message
<gaelfx> I'm trying to install to an Asus 1225B using LiveUSB, but every time I do, when it gets to dummy grub-install, the screen turns into a terminal, though the mouse remains and can move for a while before it freezes. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<lnxslck> ActionParsnip, do you know how can i get the default grub theme back?
<dennis__> stefg, ok
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple could give that a go,
<dennis__> stefg, i am trying stuff now
<deamosreapos> but that will be later on today then, since thats quite the operation
<stefg> dennis__: assuming you're gLove_  you could drop a fdisk -l listing to paste.ubuntu.com
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple say if thats the problem then what could I do?
<vectorshelve> how to create a csv file in ubuntu ?
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: Well, until you can narrow down the possibilities its hard to say, but the art of bug tracking and fixing is to narrow down the possibilities to ONE !
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, without programming skills? use libreoffice and export a table to csv :)
<Miskor> Torified Pidgin and Thunderbird cannot connect?
<ActionParsnip> lnxslck: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth; sudo update-initramfs -u
<IntuitiveNipple> vectorshelve: a CSV is just a text file with comma-separated values so you could do something like echo "1,2,3,4,5" > myfile.csv
<ActionParsnip> vectorshelve: use gedit
<vectorshelve> so how to get rows out of it... new lines ?
<IntuitiveNipple> vectorshelve: Precisely
<gaelfx> is it normal for Ubiquity to destroy the GUI during installing grub?
<IntuitiveNipple> vectorshelve: And most applications that read CSVs will look for column names on the first line
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: I think that happens when grub tests for graphics video mode support and it goes wrong
<vectorshelve> I want a csv file like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/968889/
<vectorshelve> with the same values..
<craigbass1976> I'm in the software center, and I keep seeing that I have java installed.  I uninstall it.  I come back.  It's there showing that it's still installed. Rinse.  Repeat...  Eh?
<stefg> dennis__ , gLove_ : http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/index.html might help
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, and the input format is what?
<jrib> craigbass1976: tried using apt-get in the terminal?
<krababbel> craigbass1976: you could try remving it with apt-get uninstall
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: so you're saying I just need to wait it out or I need to use nomodeset when booting the Live image? or what?
<vectorshelve> mbroeker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/968892/
<vectorshelve> how can I  get the csv like this
<IntuitiveNipple> vectorshelve: simply paste those lines into a text file and save it as a .csv file. As someone else said you can use the system text editor, gedit
<BlouBlou> what's the name of the flash installed package?
<BlouBlou> installer
<vectorshelve> IntuitiveNipple: the first row should be the attribute names right ?
<craigbass1976> krababbel, not remove?
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: No, you're hitting a bug I think, grub shouldn't let you see it's doing that. At most you should see a slight flicker
<stefg> vectorshelve: look at awk / mawk
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: the weird thing is, the rest of the screen turns into CLI with lots of hex addresses and a little text, but the mouse remains exactly the same as it was
<vectorshelve> stefg: whats that ?
<IntuitiveNipple> vectorshelve: That can help *if* the program that reads the CSV knows to take the first line as column names but that is OPTIONAL - you don't need that for a valid CSV
<krababbel> craigbass1976: ?
<stefg> !info awk | vectorshelve
<ubottu> vectorshelve: Package awk does not exist in precise
<stefg> !info mawk | vectorshelve
<ubottu> vectorshelve: mawk (source: mawk): a pattern scanning and text processing language. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.3-17 (precise), package size 82 kB, installed size 186 kB
<vectorshelve> IntuitiveNipple: ok so I just need to copy paste the data as it is and save as .csv ?
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: It sounds like there are two screen drivers trying to operate: a framebuffer and a graphics driver for X
<craigbass1976> krababbel, I've never used uninstall, and didn't know it was even an option.  I always did remove
<IntuitiveNipple> vectorshelve: You've got it! :)
<stefg> vectorshelve: that's as old as unix .... but still useful
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, cat test.txt | awk -F", " '{ print $1 $2 $3 $4 }'
<vectorshelve> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<krababbel> craigbass1976: sorry, it is remove probably, I haven't used it in a while
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: is there anyway I can check what's left of the install for error logs?
<vectorshelve> mbroeker: I dont know awk... wat does it do /.
<krababbel> craigbass1976: Yesterday I had the same problem with a Thunderbird addon.
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, try it out in your terminal with your test.csv file
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: or possibly try reinstalling grub to get things actually bootable?
<vectorshelve> mbroeker: ok thanks
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, $1 is the first value, $2 the second and so on
<kasii> ActionParsnip, see how terminal how it behaves and what to do  http://imagebin.org/211089
<craigbass1976> krababbel, mwahaha: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-debian-package-management-cheat-sheet.html
<vectorshelve> mbroeker: so its a loop that repeats for all rows
<kasii> ActionParsnip, see how terminal how it behaves and what to do  http://imagebin.org/211089
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, cat test.txt | awk -F", " '{ print $1 "-" $2 "--" $3 "----" $4 }'
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: There are logs, if I recall, in /var/log/installer/  and other log files in /var/log/
<krababbel> craigbass1976: :) I often use purge
<mbroeker> vectorshelve, awk processes every line and prints what it should print $1-$4 in this case
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to reinstall a package by using apt-get?
<vectorshelve> mbroeker: ok thanks
<BlouBlou> (not removed and install, but automatically reinstall)
<craigbass1976> BlouBlou, apt-get install package name
<jrib> BlouBlou: why?
<stefg> BlouBlou: apt-get install -reinstall <package>
<mbroeker> BlouBlou, with or without lost config files?
<craigbass1976> How about listing the installed packages named something like *ava*
<stefg> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<BlouBlou> mbroeker: removing config files
<Dr_willis> apt-get supports wildcards in ubuntu ive noticed
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<tBag> Witam ktoś pomorze z aktualizacją ubuntu 10.04 wykonałem polecenie apt-get dist-upgrade teraz mam okienko i nie wiem co wybrać?
<Dr_willis> and tab completion
<jrib> craigbass1976: dpkg -l '*ava*' | grep '^ii'     with aptitude: aptitude search '~i~n*ava*'
<stefg> !pl | tBag
<ubottu> tBag: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ActionParsnip> kasii: s it still there or has the package installed?
<jrib> craigbass1976: oops, aptitude expects a regex
<tBag> Hi can you help me with upgrade ubuntu??
<mbroeker> BlouBlou,  aptitude -o Dpkg::Options="--force-confmiss" reinstall <packagename> reinstalls and restores the original state
<craigbass1976> jrib, got it
<stefg> tBag: sure.... after you have done your backups :-)
<ActionParsnip> tBag: upgrade within the same release, or to the next release?
<bobbyaldol> hey my webbrowser is trying to download the php files rather than opening them.
<bobbyaldol> googled a lot but coudnt understand anything . please help
<mbroeker> bobbyaldol, on your own server? your fault! on another server? their fault
<tBag> i can't done backups because the allready install. I have this window: http://s4.ifotos.pl/img/zrzutekra_reaxaea.png
<bobbyaldol> my own server apache2
<jrib> mbroeker: as much as I love aptitude we should try to use apt-get here (or at least provide the apt-get equivalent) since it's installed by default and aptitude is broken on multi-arch systems
<BlouBlou> mbroeker: Great, thank you
<jrib> !lamp | bobbyaldol
<ubottu> bobbyaldol: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> bobbyaldol: read the troubleshooting section for that exact issue on the wiki page ubottu just linked you to
<mbroeker> jrib, ok
<BlouBlou> jrib: aptitude came installed by default in my ubuntu, also works fine for me
<krababbel> craigbass1976: apt-cache search should work
<stefg> tBag: let it reinstalll
<Dr_willis> aptitude is not installed by default last i checked...
<tBag> What option i must click?? Yes or no??
<jrib> BlouBlou: not on the latest ubuntu versions :)  See release notes for 12.04 about the issue with aptitude and multi-arch
<Jwtiyar> after formatting my windows i cant boot to ubuntu , except bott repair any other option to fx it through windows?
<mbroeker> on 12.04 server it is preinstalled
<stefg> tBag: Nie
<ActionParsnip> tBag: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<krababbel> I had to remove a thunderbird extension with apt-get, software center didn't work
<kasii> ActionParsnip,  am uploading to show you where it is
<Dr_willis> Jwtiyar,  so what is it doing exactly? you get the grub menu, you dont get the gui login? but have to use the grub 'rescue' mode?
<ActionParsnip> tBag: you are using backtrack, which isn't supported here
<tBag> stefg i don't must install kernel-image??
<ActionParsnip> tBag: your OS is supoprted in #backy
<ActionParsnip> ooops
<krababbel> craigbass1976: don't need wildcards in apt-cache
<ActionParsnip> #backtrack-linux
<jrib> ActionParsnip: i think that would be a nice nickname though, "backy"
<tBag> ActionParsnip, yes backtrack-linux but it is ubuntu help please
<Dr_willis> BackyDorre
<ActionParsnip> jrib: hehe, true
<ActionParsnip> tBag: no, it's backtrack
<Dr_willis> tBag,  backtrack is not ubuntu.
<Jwtiyar> Dr_willis, yes does not show the grup menu another time i fixed it throught live cd ubuntu now i dont have cd or usb , and i want to fix it throught windows
<ActionParsnip> tBag: NONE of the ubuntu spinoffs are supported here
<stefg> tBag: whatever happened .... it should not be a problem of reinstalling a kernel, but it surely is a problem to interrupt the upgrade
<kasii> ActionParsnip, now its here
<kasii> ActionParsnip, now its here  http://imagebin.org/211090
<Dr_willis> Jwtiyar,  i know of no way to 'fix' grub from within windows. there may be a way. but ive never seen it.  You can setup grub2 to boot a iso file from a  partition if you need some sort of way to boot a emergancy repair live cd
<tBag> stefg so what option i must click Yes(Tak) or No(Nie) :)
<ActionParsnip> kasii: tried a different source? Maybe that one is busy.
<stefg> tBag: Nie ... as said before..
<ActionParsnip> tBag: please take it to #backtrack-linux
<kasii> ActionParsnip, okay tell the other
<ActionParsnip> kasii: you can change source in software centre
<kasii> okay which source
<Dr_willis> !info mirrorselect
<ubottu> Package mirrorselect does not exist in precise
<Jwtiyar> Dr_willis, thank you
<mbroeker> btw: anyone having problems with rhythmbox on 12.04? eg it crashes during startup?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. what was that mirror testing tool.
<tBag> stefg, thanks. The ubuntu forums don't ansfer me now
<tBag> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=136&t=158255
<IntuitiveNipple> Dr_willis: there is a convoluted way to do grub fixes from Windows... but it involves Ubuntu installed in a virtual machine :s
<kasii>  Action parsnip okay which source
<LinuxMonkey> !backtrack | tBag
<ubottu> tBag: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<craigbass1976> There's no repo to get Sun's java from anymore, right?
<Dr_willis> IntuitiveNipple,  id just set up grub2 to boot an iso from a hd. seen that done with windows tools from pendrivelinux site.
<stefg> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: there is a PPA
<mbroeker> craigbass1976, sun java is now oracle java :)
<tBag> #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> craigbass1976: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<craigbass1976> mbroeker, I know, but Oracle is evil.  I prefer the previous owner's name. :)
<mbroeker> hehe
<Dr_willis> SUN had its own Sins... ;)
<kasii>  okay which source
<kasii> ActionParsnip, okay which source
<anakinuni> newbie needs help with audio in ubuntu
<stefg> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<stefg> ...uhhh , taht factoid is ancient ...
<kasii> ActionParsnip, okay which source
<ActionParsnip> kasii: that doesn't make any sense
<ActionParsnip> kasii: did you change the source?
<anev> do i have to add repos to synaptic to make it of any use?
<anev> can't find snort?
<dennis__> stefg, the chroot command gives me a error: /bin/bash no such file or directory
<kasii> ActionParsnip, i dont the source if have been changed or not i need ya help
<gry> hi! I try installing libdevel-repl-perl in synaptic, and this is what it tells me -- W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libb/libbrowser-open-perl/libbrowser-open-perl_0.03-1_all.deb - Connection failed
<ThinkT510> !info snort | anev
<ubottu> anev: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.2-3ubuntu1 (precise), package size 680 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<craigbass1976> anakinuni, I found that installing the pulse controls helps with some things that I couldn't find easily elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> gry: try:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<stefg> dennis__: ubuntu uses dash .... an bTW did you rbind-mount /sys /proc and /dev before chrooting?
<kasii> ActionParsnip, i dont  know  the source if have been changed or not i need ya help
<anev> ThinkT510: ?
<dennis__> stefg, i did
<ThinkT510> anev: snort is in the repo
<ActionParsnip> kasii: no, its not a case of IF it has been changed, you NEED to change it
<dennis__> stefg, what do i do now
<ActionParsnip> kasii: use software centre to change source
<anakinuni> @craigbass1976, really? I only have problems when connecting my headphones, my speakers work great...
<anev> ThinkT510: oh - was just thinking it was out of date but when i try to refresh, it reports an error: "Could not download all repository indexes" :(
<anev> no address assoicated with 'ie.aarchive.ubuntu.com' :(
<kasii> ActionParsnip, tell me how can i change the source from the software centre
<ThinkT510> anev: what ubuntu are you running
<ThinkT510> anev: 10.10 is eol
<stefg> dennis__: does 'chroot </mysystem> sh' work? should pick the right shell from environment
<dennis__> stefg: no :(
<craigbass1976> anakinuni, that was my problem.  I couldn't find (in a GUI or alsamixer) where to switch from one to the other.
<Crooper> What would be the reason for me getting a 'initramfs' prompt when booting up?
<ActionParsnip> kasii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<kasii> ActionParsnip, tell me how can i change the source from the software centre
<Dr_willis> anev,  change it to archive.ubuntu.com perhaps...
<dennis__> stefg: same error. failed to run command 'sh': no such file or dir
<IntuitiveNipple> Crooper: Failure to find or mount the root partition
<anev> ThinkT510: 10.10
<anev> Dr_willis: i'll give it a try
<ThinkT510> anev: use a supported release
<sirknight> hi
<stefg> dennis__: hmmm ... something's really borked .... did you fsck / know that your harddsik is alright?
<ThinkT510> !eol | anev
<ubottu> anev: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_willis> anev,  either yoy typed it wrong or theres a typo 'aarchive'
<Crooper> IntuitiveNipple any ideas how to fix it?
<jrib> !away > Someguy123[afk]
<ubottu> Someguy123[afk], please see my private message
<sirknight>  i like to ssh into a box copyy a 6gb ish  folder and to a remote computer
<sirknight> how to do it?
<Dr_willis> sirknight,  use scp
<stefg> sirknight: scp
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<IntuitiveNipple> Crooper: You need to identify the cause, by catching errors written to the screen during start-up. Reboot and enter the GRUB boot-loader menu by holding down the Shift key as soon as BIOS finishes POSTing. Then choose the recovery option and watch the messages on screen carefully.
<stefg> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
 * stefg is impressed
<Dr_willis> i got a scp client on my android phone. ;)
<Crooper> Ok
<Crooper> I'll haveto do that ina minute...
<sirknight> Dr_willis,  really?? what is it?
<Crooper> Thnx IntuitiveNipple
<anev> Dr_willis: working now - but still no snort..
<Dr_willis> sirknight,  theres many ssh tools for android.
<Dr_willis> anev,  no idea what your original issue is.. if your release is EOL. time to upgrade
<anev> probably
<ThinkT510> anev: 10.10 is no longer supported
<anev> it's only a vm image anyways
<anev> i'll update so
<ThinkT510> anev: don't worry, you don't have to use unity in newer releases
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: good riddance too
<stefg> heheh
 * Dr_willis likes the Unity HUD feature.
<laumogay> hi where can i config the unity bar??
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to remove HUD?
<ActionParsnip> laumogay: use myunity
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: 12.04 is the first time i've tried unity properly, it isn't as bad as i thought it would be
<stefg> ActionParsnip: ... cut out the alternate key on your keyboard :-)
<totem> nang ning nang ning nong
<mbroeker> is it possible to get the 11.10 Unity Screen with Browser, Pictures, Sound And Email back in 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: its ok here too, but I only use about 5 programs on one screen, on one desktop :)
<totem> malam minggu goyang dombret
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i think its somehow intertwined with the global menu
<laumogay> ActionParsnip, thx
<ThinkT510> totem: stop that please
<ActionParsnip> stefg: its good for copy and paste but if you don't press it right the HUD jumps up
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i see, gah
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: never used it here, just thought I'd skim it out
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  or at least its useing some of the dbus features of that global menu from what i recall reading
<LinuxMonkey> lol I havent found one good use for the HUD yet.lol
<Dr_willis> for 'finding obscure apps and menu items' hud is very handy
<stefg> mbroeker: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel and choose gnome classic at login .... as if nothing ever changed (except you need to press <alt><alt gr> to edit the panel)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: i'll see if I can change the binding to scroll lock or something equally obscure
<Dr_willis> cant say that i ever accidently activate it.
<laumogay> why i have to do sudo su in ubuntu unlike other distro where i just have to do su???
<mbroeker> stefg, no, i want to use unity. i like it.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: I only use around 6 or 7 apps, most stuff I do in guake :)
<ThinkT510> laumogay: sudo su is very wrong
<ActionParsnip> laumogay: because the root account is disabled
<laumogay> ThinkT510, i do it all the time
<ActionParsnip> laumogay: use:  sudo -i  instead for an (i)nteractive sudo
<ThinkT510> laumogay: sudo -i is the more correct way to get a root terminal
<laumogay> ActionParsnip, not gksudo?
<mbroeker> stefg, press the windows key in ubuntu 11.x and you will see a page with default apps. in 12.04 its gone
<ThinkT510> laumogay: gksudo is for launching graphical apps
<jenenliu> sudo -i is the right way
<ActionParsnip> laumogay: you can use gksudo if you like, just don't use sudo for GUI apps like gedit and nautilus
<jenenliu> admin
<stefg> mbroeker: ah, now i understand.... i dodged everything after 10.04 , so i only know unity in its 12.04 incarnation. But i used some ppa to get a intellihide launcher bar
<sirknight> how to find out my external ip?
<laumogay> ActionParsnip, what is the difference between sudo su and sudo -i?i dont understand sorry for my noobism
<gry> ActionParsnip: that didn't help
<gry> ActionParsnip: (with the connection failed)
<ThinkT510> laumogay: sudo -i sets the environment more appropriately
<ThinkT510> laumogay: sudo su doesn't, which could mess up application settings
<LinuxMonkey> sirknight: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<ActionParsnip> laumogay: sudo -i   uses your users profile and settings, sudo su   uses roots, which is blank
<IntuitiveNipple> sirknight: Go to Google search and enter "show my ip address" !!
<ActionParsnip> sirknight: www.ipchicken.com
<stefg> mbroeker: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/enable-dodge-unity-launcher-ubuntu-12-04/
<sab> i would like to customize latest ubuntu 12.4 lts with couple of packages can some one tell me which tool i can use to customize the iso i tried uck but it does not work with new ubuntu 12.4
<ActionParsnip> sirknight: IP=`wget -q -O - http://ip.keithscode.com`; echo $IP
<IntuitiveNipple> sirknight: Or, if you're on a gateway machine, something as simple as ifconfig ppp0
<laumogay> i want to organise my unity bar shortcuts myunity does not seems to do that how can i organize my shortcuts???
<ThinkT510> laumogay: drag and drop
<ActionParsnip> laumogay: if you want to re-aarange the icons, click and hold on an icon and you can drag them up and down
<dennis__> stefg, nothing seems to work. i rebooted.. can you help me ouy i am running out of time
<Yusuke> so #ubuntu is the largest channel in freenode
<ActionParsnip> Yusuke: probably....
<laumogay> when i drag it only moves my bar and not my icons (im in ubuntu 2d)
<Yusuke> how to do CLI tiling in ubuntu? any tutorial
<Artemius23> I have a question about installing overgrowth at linux
<stefg> dennis__: i have very little experience with macs, and acting under time pressure is counterproductive in that case. I don't know what you tried, and all i could offer is a (time consuming) systematic approach to troubleshooting
<mbroeker> laumogay, unity-2d is not able to rearrange the icons. you have to do it with dconf-editor :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Yusuke: what's tiling for a CLI? You mean multiple windows?
<ThinkT510> Artemius23: overgrowth?
<Artemius23> yeap
<Artemius23> I installed wine
<Artemius23> and downloaded winetricks
<ThinkT510> !appdb | Artemius23
<ubottu> Artemius23: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<laumogay> when people say unity is shit i understand them now....(sry for troll)
<stefg> dennis__: i might even be more time economical to save your data and resinstall . ETA for an install: 20 minutes. ETA for debugging : 3 hours
<mbroeker> Artemius23, install playonlinux and play and install from within playonlinux. makes your life easier
<oCean> laumogay: mind your language here
<ThinkT510> laumogay: i've never used unity2d, pleasantly suprised by the normal one though
<sab> which tool can be used to customize ubuntu 12.4 so that one can add/remove required software and customize. uck seems to not support customizing ubuntu 12.4
<Dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ThinkT510> sab: don't like the software centre? try synaptic
<Dr_willis> sab,  i think  some of those tools are needing updated for 12.04
<sirknight> LinuxMonkey, IntuitiveNipple ActionParsnip  thanks !!
<ThinkT510> sab: oh sorry, didn't realise you meant the cd
<sab> i need to do lot of customization as well hence will need to get bash access
<sab> i want to edit latest ubuntu 12.4 LTS iso and install my own software and make it with 700 MB by removing some of the audio/video files etc. and adding my required applications we used to use uck but uck seems to be giving an error
<sirknight> ActionParsnip,  thanks!!! now i can look up my ever chaning ip
<IntuitiveNipple> sirknight: You could add a script to /etc/update-motd.d/ to fetch it every time you login
<bibic682> Hello,   If I upgrade to 11.04.....do I lose my  old school style desktop?
<sirknight> you can????!!
<IntuitiveNipple> sirknight: yes. try man update-motd
<dennis__> stefg, i am tired of it, gonna go for full reinstall. thank you
<ThinkT510> bibic682: 11.04 still has gnome2, but support will end
<LinuxMonkey> sirknight: you can also use services like no-ip.com and provide yourself with a non changing hostname that will keep up with your external ip
<ThinkT510> bibic682: you are better off finding an alternative that suits you
<stefg> bibic682: rather install 12.04 (11.04 will be phased out in only 6 months) , install gnome-panel and use gnome-classic
<gaelfx> I'm an idiot
<bibic682> is gnome-panel a stand alone application I install from software center?
<ThinkT510> gaelfx: we all have those moments
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: join the club, it happens to us all! :D
<apan> Anyone here thats using/used to install/config vsftpd on ubuntu server 11.10? (apologizes if its considered off topic)
<ThinkT510> !notunity | bibic682
<ubottu> bibic682: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ronspirin> hi, can anyone tell me what ubuntu precise's defualt filesystem is? I'm using custom installation mode for various reasons, but want to go with the standard fs for the system partition
<Arnold> bibic682, not exactly, but it will install the rest of the dependency that it needs along wtih gnome-panel.
<jrib> ronspirin: should be ext4
<stefg> bibic682:  i don't know how it is represented in software-center (i use synaptic), but it will pull all the dependencies in that you need for a gnome2-like desktop
<ronspirin> jrib: you're sure it's not btrfs?
<gaelfx> IntuitiveNipple: so the problem was that there were apparently two ways to boot my USB; one with UEFI and one without, and I kept doing it with UEFI and apparently Ubiquity couldn't figure out how to install that. So yeah, I'm an idiot
<ThinkT510> ronspirin: btrfs is still in development
<bibic682> sounds like a plan....thanks for the help all
<ronspirin> kthx ThinkT510 and jrib
<LinuxMonkey> ronspirin: its ext4 and i just looked at my default system L)
<ronspirin> LinuxMonkey: thanks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> gaelfx: great u have it sorted
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  i think the UEFI one appears due to some new grub/syslinux features. I see the same thing. but i never tried the UEFI one. :)
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: well, apparently you are cleverer than I
<gaelfx> :P no big surprises there
<Dr_willis> gaelfx,  the UEFI option was a the bottom of the list i thought. :) so im not sure why you tried it first.
<LinuxMonkey> anyone know if the bug Unknown LVM metadata headers has been fixed yet. lol
<gaelfx> Dr_willis: I didn't even look at the other one
<kapz> I am stuck with on screen keyboard whebever my screen locks even after disabling it from control center. how do i get rid of it?
<Dr_willis> ive edited the syslinux configs on the live-usb setups befor. ;) to tweak things.   perhaps someday it will start using grub2
<Dr_willis> brb
<sab> i am waiting for the answer how to customize new 12.4 LTS i tried using uck but it does nt work
<ThinkT510> !remaster | sab
<gaelfx> kapz: you have to open onboard settings and choose the option not to show it when screen is locked
<ubottu> sab: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<gaelfx> kapz: you just couldn't resist opening OnBoard, could you? :P
<laumogay> where can i find aircrack-ng repositary does it still exist or i will have to compile ?
<gaelfx> laumogay: looks like it ain't in the repos, sorry
<kapz> gaelfx, :)
<LinuxMonkey> nvm on my previous question, i just realized its eighter fixed or I fixed it. not giving me the errors no more :)
<stefg> laumogay: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1892695&page=2
<kapz> gaelfx, do you know how do I get my lightdm "new" settings, the one from 12.04? I upgraded but the behaviour of lightdm is the same
<gaelfx> kapz: what do you mean re: new settings?
<kapz> gaelfx, in my new(fresh) installs the lightdm changes it's background to the desktop wallpaper, but it doesn't on the upgraded box...
<gaelfx> kapz: I don't know how to do that, sorry :S
<dr_willis> Kapz. Useing encrypted home on one?
<gaelfx> bbl
<IntuitiveNipple> kapz: The fix is to Change Desktop Background, select another background, then return to the one you want. That sorted it for me
<stefg> Let me have some poll: until now my home network was nfs v3 based (better transfer rates than samba) . Having installed 12.04 i could either install nfs-kernel server, use samba or plain ftp. (sftp is painfully slow on Atom CPUs). security is not so much a concern, my WLAN is pretty safe, and there are no untrusted clients in the LAN. What would you folks do?
<MonkeyDust> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kiran_> can anyone solve my problem
<kapz> IntuitiveNipple, you mean at login screen?
<MonkeyDust> kiran_  begin with a question, that helps
<kapz> dr_willis, no
<ThinkT510> kiran_: pretty difficult if we don't know the problem
<lotrpy> hello, does the recent samba bug effect ubuntu 12.04 clean install(I choose samba server) or not?
<BongPh> #xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lotrpy  the recent samba bug?
<jrib> lotrpy: "recent samba bug" is too vague...
<poodler> Hi, I tried installing a game in wine on Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit, but wine wants to use 32-bit opengl
<kiran_> i tried to install ubuntu-12.04 alongside windows 7 home premium but i got an error message stating look up this for more info " c:\users\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.04-rev211.log"
<lotrpy> I watched MonkeyDust and jrib, sorry, let me check it to see whether I can provide more detail information
<MonkeyDust> kiran_  wubi?
<MonkeyDust> kiran_  ok, i see it now, wubi is an installation *inside* windows, not alongside it
<kiran_> wubi-12.04-rev266.log
<lotrpy> this samba bug http://lwn.net/Articles/491516/ Remote root hole in Samba
<lotrpy> it posted April 10, 2012, so I can naively think it's ok for 12.04 user?
<jrib> lotrpy: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1423-1/
<kasii> ActionParsnip, check this  http://imagebin.org/211096
<kiran_> what does that error mean
<stefg> lotrpy: i recall security fixes coming in while i read the article .... so i guess that should be history
<kasii> http://imagebin.org/211096
<kasii> ActionParsnip, check this  http://imagebin.org/211096
<lotrpy> jrib and stefg, thanks for the information.
<jrib> lotrpy: that doesn't mention 12.04, but you can read apt-get changelog samba about the specific CVE
<ThinkT510> kasii: 10.10 is no longer supported, use a supported release
<lotrpy> oh, I had a Ubuntu 8.04 Destop x86 version, I stop the samba service at the moment, and the apt-get update system is broken...
<Trel> Is there any reason (other than misconfiguration on my end) where trying to login to a Samba share that needs authentication doesn't work from a Windows 7 PC?
<kasii> ThinkT510,  i need a help
<ThinkT510> lotrpy: 8.04 is only supported for sever now
<ThinkT510> server
<MonkeyDust> kasii  10.10 is no longer supported, no help here, upgrade first
<lotrpy> oh, jrib, oh, Let me check it
<stefg> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mbroeker> Trel, security settings in windows can prevent it: check /var/log/samba/***
<sirknight> IntuitiveNipple,  LinuxMonkey  thanks for showing me options
<Trel> [2012/05/04 23:11:12.429629, 1] smbd/service.c:678(make_connection_snum)
<Trel> create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Trel> a lot of that
<ThinkT510> kasii: for us to help you, you need to use a supported release
<lotrpy> ThinkT510, yes, but I only know this difference when everything is too late...(to me) , :)
<stefg> Trel: samba users are different from shell users ....
<kasii> MonkeyDust,  if not supported why did u  give it to that time
<Trel> stefg: I'm aware of that, I used smbpasswd -a
<LinuxMonkey> !eol | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<stefg> Trel: ok, one point ruled out
<mbroeker> Trel, what's your username, the name with which you want to connect?
<Trel> digicam
<kiran_> does ubuntu work with windows 7 home premium
<mbroeker> Trel, sudo smbpasswd -a digicam
<kasii> linux4u, eol what does it mean
<Trel> I just told stefg, I've done that
<mbroeker> ok
<Trel> kasii end of life
<ThinkT510> kiran_: your question doesn't make sense, you can dual-boot if thats what you want
<poodler> anyone who can tell me how to install 32bit opengl support in 64bit ubuntu for wine?
<ThinkT510> kasii: use a supported release
<sirknight> IntuitiveNipple,  LinuxMonkey  no-ip isnt working i put the a no vaule in the spot of update ip timer and then it failed to install/bad install so how to redo the install?
<kasii> ThinkT510, but  i dont other version of ubuntu cuz its have some buggs
<ThinkT510> kiran_: what do you need help with?
<kasii> Trel,  shutup
<kiran_> ubuntu is not getting installed
<ThinkT510> kasii: if you use 10.10 then you are on your own
<tanner> hello
<tanner> anyone there
<MonkeyDust> kasii  your ubuntu version is not supported and you're rude to other users, watch it
<stefg> Trel: could the Win7 client be configured to use AD?
<ThinkT510> kiran_: if its wubi i can't help, i don't use wubi
<kiran_> ok
<kasii> monkeydust     what is the need of  using  those upgraded one
<kiran_> is there any one who knows about wubi installer
<neweruser1> hello??
<neweruser1> I need help please regarding installing ubunut
<MonkeyDust> kasii  because the repos of 10.10 are no longer active
<ThinkT510> kasii: seriously, use a supported release and we can help you
<Trel> stefg: definitely not
<kasii> MonkeyDust, ThinkT510   what is the need of  using  those upgraded one
<neweruser1> anyone can help me install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| neweruser1
<ubottu> neweruser1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Trel> I'm install smbclient right now to see if logging in with that fails too
<LinuxMonkey> kasii: 1) security updates. do i need say more
<ThinkT510> !releases | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<neweruser1> I want to install unbutu on my windows computer
<neweruser1> but I dont  want to lose windows
<mbroeker> Trel, http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7 try the first registry settings block
<kasii> linux4u, yes say more about it
<stefg> neweruser1: having a backup is the best insurance first of all :-)
<MonkeyDust> neweruser1  dual boot is what you want, you need free sapce on your harddrive, in which you can install ubuntu alongside windows
<ThinkT510> !partitioning | neweruser1
<ubottu> neweruser1: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<neweruser1> cna you guide me
<jalal> hey guys some one help me plzzz
<gry> jalal, with?
<neweruser1> I Have 1 500gb hdd, it has a seperate 70gb partition by windows
<neweruser1> how do i tell ubuntu to install there
<jalal> when i was upgrading my system mistakly system shutdown
<gry> neweruser1, check out what ubottu said. it has all the info
<stefg> neweruser1: please take a backup of your windows before trying to change the partition layout of your disk
<neweruser1> gry the link is not working
<jalal> now ubuntu not starting ..only purpel screen
<gry> neweruser1: aaah
<jalal> plzzz help me
<deamosreapos> mbroeker do you happen to know if theres an issue with an driver for geforce cards?
<Trel> mbroeker: would that apply if I'm just trying to connect to a share, and NOT a domain, it's a workgroup setting
<jalal> gry with ubuntu
<gry> neweruser1, use https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/switching/C/installing-partitioning.html
<jalal> anyone will help me also or not?
<stefg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<deamosreapos> Jalal im looking into something similar,
<jalal> yeah,only purperl colour
<bfhyqy> hi everone if i can know what client you use
<jalal> not starting after update
<mbroeker> Trel, yes, it's a domain setting, but i would try it. you can reset it on windows, if it does not help
<deamosreapos> jalal just wondering if you got a similar graphic card? You got a geforce card?
<Xinul_> oh, just a simple question: how can I order cheese to use /dev/video1 ?
<jalal> no
<jalal> i have ati
<deamosreapos> jalal then I dont know whatsoever :) better ask someone else sorry :)
<jalal> no problem..
<Trel> No effect
<mbroeker> deamosreapos, the nvidia driver does not play well with the nouveau driver and your Xorg.0.log told me that you have mixed it
 * hacermacer i need root user who gime me pls ?
<stefg> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sirknight> kasii whats the fuss?
<deamosreapos> mbroeker aah that is a good thing to know, but how can I switch that arround then? (sorry kinda noob with drivers and such)
<kiran_> can anyone solve installation problem of ubuntu inside windows 7
<neweruser1> I dont understand what im reading
<ThinkT510> sirknight: he left, he was using 10.10 and refuses to upgrade/fresh install
<neweruser1> it doesnt tell me how to do it
<neweruser1> and does it say i will lose my windows data?
<ActionParsnip> hacermacer: run:  sudo -i   root is yours
<mbroeker> deamosreapos, nomodet in /etc/default/grub, and create a file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf: option nouveau nomodeset=1 blacklist nouveau
<elgaton> kiran_: could you please open the file mentioned in the error message (that is, c:\users\appdata\local\temp\wubi-11.04-rev211.log) to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link back here?
<gry> neweruser1, ok.. you would just want to follow the graphical installer, and point it to the free partition.. backup your windows data first (just in case) and then try it out
<sirknight> ThinkT510,  what did he want ? dis like when ppl do that.. WE ARE VOLuNTEeRS   here and dont get paid... to help you
<neweruser1> yes gry but how?
<gry> neweruser1, download ubuntu, burn it to a CD, reboot computer into that
<neweruser1> i am in windows with my ubuntu CD is inside
<sirknight> ThinkT510, sry about the capps laggy on my side
<gry> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<neweruser1> what do i after?
<ThinkT510> sirknight: wondering why something didn't install, problem with his repos, told him several times 10.10 is end of life
<hacermacer> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gry> neweruser1: yea.. then reboot, computer would start itself from the cd
<ronspirin> neweruser1: reboot and start from the cd
<neweruser1> can u just take me though the process
<neweruser1> i wont know what to do after im in ubuntu live cd
 * hacermacer who give me a shell ?
<gry> neweruser1, it'll be graphical.. easy to understand.. check out www.youtube.com, 'install ubuntu' there :)
<ronspirin> neweruser1: you'll have to restart your computer. since you probably currently use that computer, no :P
<stefg> neweruser1: the installer will ask you the right questions
<gry> hacermacer, please, don't spam
<neweruser1> ok so it will ask my if i want to use an existing windows partition?
<gry> hacermacer, this is a linux distro support channel
<ThinkT510> hacermacer: seriously, more often than not you don't need a root shell, if you don't know what you are doing please don't use a root shell
<gry> neweruser1, yes, the installer would display your partitions and ask which one to use for Ubuntu
<ronspirin> neweruser1: there will be an option to install ubuntu and windows side by side, enabeling you to choose which system to start each time you swithc the computer on
<sirknight> neweruser1,  play with it!! linux is the few os to let you "try before you buy in"
<neweruser1> oh ok 1 last question
<gry> ThinkT510, he's looking for a shell for eggdrop and psybnc, in another channel we share
<neweruser1> does ubuntu work on  AMD A6-3670K
<stefg> neweruser1: and backups are a good idea anyway
<deamosreapos> mbroeker done those things, now I should reboot and see the result? Should I reboot with the HDMI cable in or try it with just the VGA cable?
<gaelfx> I've got Broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card, I'm using the STA driver, and my connection is only 65mbps, shouldn't I be able to connect at 150mbps?
<ThinkT510> gry: oh, sorry
<sirknight> neweruser1,  look this way i can help you
<gry> np
<hacermacer> i now what to do with shell i make eggdrop and psybnc
<compdoc> hacermacer make troll noise
<hacermacer> :))
<neweruser1> Does ubuntu work in  AMD A6-3670K though?
<neweruser1> 64bit
<neweruser1> 8gb DDR3 1600mhz ram
<compdoc> neweruser1, try booting a live cd and see
<mbroeker> deamosreapos, yes.
<ronspirin> neweruser1: but as sirknight pointed out, ubuntu can run off the cd if you just want to see what it looks like. of cause, you cant save any data or permanently install software on the cd :P
<raelsam> hi ! what's the best software for backup on ubuntu ?
<gaelfx> neweruser1: I'm running it on an E-450 right now, I can't see why it wouldn't work on that proc
<compdoc> neweruser1, use the newest ubuntu, tho
<neweruser1> yes i downloaded the latest 64bit 2 days ago
<stefg> neweruser1: it should do... you are going to boot a Live CD, so you'll see before installation
<compdoc> what happens>
<compdoc> ?
<John____> Hi everyone
<neweruser1> Ok i will try it now then
<ronspirin> neweruser1: good luck
<neweruser1> thanks
<sirknight> neweruser1,so what version number do you have?
<stefg> !backup | raelsam
<ubottu> raelsam: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sirknight> john__ hi
<raelsam> ohhh thank you r
<kiran_> 05-05 12:44 INFO   root: === wubi 12.04 rev266 === 05-05 12:44 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\k!r@n\appdata\local\temp\wubi-12.04-rev266.log 05-05 12:44 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="H:\\New folder\\wubi.exe"'] 05-05 12:44 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\K!R@n\AppData\Local\Temp\pylD9BD.tmp\data 05-05 12:44 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\K!R@n\AppData\Local\Temp\pylD9BD.tmp\bin\7z.exe 05-05 12:44 DEBUG
<raelsam> two i should have try google first ! sorry !
<sirknight> TINyURL!! that thing!!
<hacermacer> google is not safe !
<Meilenstein> hello
<elgaton> kiran_: Could you paste the contents into paste.ubuntu.com?
<sirknight> hi
<elgaton> !paste | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<John____> I am using Ubuntu 11.10. i want to upgrade it to 12.10 final version but i have cd of 12.04 beta version. so i want to ask if i upgrade my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 beta from cd then what will happen to my system. may i loose all installed software?
<raelsam> ^^ . is it a convention to put an '!' in front of command name ?
<raelsam> i'm neewbie to irc
<raelsam> and many thing else !
<ThinkT510> raelsam: ! invokes a command to the bot
<ThinkT510> !bot | raelsam
<ubottu> raelsam: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sirknight> neweruser1 are you here?
<raelsam> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raelsam> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ThinkT510> !botabuse | raelsam
<ubottu> raelsam: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<John____> I am using Ubuntu 11.10. i want to upgrade it to 12.10 final version but i have cd of 12.04 beta version. so i want to ask if i upgrade my ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 beta from cd then what will happen to my system. may i loose all installed software?
<elgaton> John____: Don't upgrade to the beta if possible, try to upgrade directly to the final version instead.
<stefg> !upgrade | john__
<ubottu> john__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> John____: there is no 12.10 final
<ThinkT510> John____: you don't need a cd to upgrade
<raelsam> sorry ! now i understand i should ask it in private conversation ^^'
<elgaton> jrib: I think it was a typo
<John____> elgaton if i upgarde then can i losse my all installed software?
<barf> I made a memory stick from the amd64/Mac iso, it boots on my macbookair4,2 but not on my macbookpro5,5
<kiran_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/   i pasted log file  here but the   page is just loading
<ThinkT510> raelsam: yeah, this channel can get rather busy
<elgaton> John____: In either case you won't - make sure you have an active Internet connection though for Ubuntu to download the updated program versions.
<jrib> elgaton: if you follow ubottu's upgrade instructions, your programs and settings should persist.  But you should have backups anyway, regardless of whether you are upgrading or not
<gry> sirknight, no, newuser1 seems not here
<johnny53287> if you installed programms from none ubuntu repos, then maybe you loose some programms
<barf> How come? Do I need to download a different image for macbookpro5,5?
<raelsam> the '!' is so awesome !
<sirknight> gry,  thanks, he might of listened and is trying out the os;) yea
<gaelfx> raelsam: what's even awesomer is that you can pm ubottu and it will answer you without putting it in the channel :D
<stefg> :-)
<sirknight> raelsam,  did you need help?
<jal> i can not start my ubuntu after update can anybody help me
<raelsam> gaelfx : yeah i'm flooding it in private
<gry> jal, what happens when you try to?
<jal> i update
<raelsam> sirknight : no thanks
<gaelfx> I've got Broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card, I'm using the STA driver, and my connection is only 65mbps, shouldn't I be able to connect at 150mbps?
<gry> jal, what happens when you try to start ubuntu now?
<jal> then reboot..and now there is purper screen cant start
<jal> purpul screen only
<gry> jal, press 'esc', does more info show up
<gry> ?
<jal> nothing
<sirknight> jal tell the channel inton of detail whats happening.. /what do you see
<gry> ok, please wait around, jal, someone could tell how to retreieve logs
<sirknight> raelsam,  ok good luck
<woozly> how to output only directories with ls ?
<virpara> hello i cloned my drive where ubuntu was installed(in sda6) with Clonezilla and deleted that partition(sda6) and created partition(sda3) with big size then recovered the partition sda3 with the image i have created (of sda6). everything works fine but the problem is when i try to mount new sda6 partition i get this error Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<virpara> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /
<virpara> mount failed
<ThinkT510> woozly: man ls
<stefg> woozly: man ls knows that
<jal> there no more information
<jal> only purlpel screen
<stefg> virpara: are you on the machine with that problem?
<jrib> virpara: how do you try to mount it?
<gry> jal, yes.. the hard drive might have logs.. someone here can help to retreieve that data
<sirknight> gry, jal  restart it again and this time press the up key until you see the black screen
<virpara> stefg yup, i am
<jal> after what?
<badabum> I have a problem with wireless. I disabled it a long time ago (don't know where, definitely not in the BIOS) and now I can't get it back on. The keyboard shortcut (fn+f12) does nothing, the network manager says "wireless is disabled". " sudo rfkill unblock all " does nothing.
<raelsam> skirnight : thanks ! i still have a question : i'm using pidgin i don't know if it's specific to this software but how do the application understand that a message is to me (it pop up a notifacation)? my name in the message or a specific command ?
<lotrpy> it looks 11.10's trash-cli the man command trash changed to 12.04's trash-put?
<virpara> jrib, with disk utility
<jal> after blank screen what should i do?
<gry> jal, sirknight asks to press up key and hold it
<progre55> hi guys. I've got ubuntu 12.04 installed. Every time the screen is locked, the fans go crazy, and if I leave it for a while, I get "Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 13)" logs in my dmesg. Any suggestions on how to diagnose what's happening, please?
<sirknight> jal,  restart/asap press the "up key"
<stefg> virpara: having  a fdisk -l listing on paste.ubuntu.com would help, along with the output of 'sudo blkid' and the /etc/fstab of the system in question
<gry> jal, not after the screen, but rather as soon as you start booting
<mbroeker> badabum, do your laptop keys work properly
<badabum> mbroeker: i believe so, all the others work fine
<sirknight> gry,  thanks
<jal> mean like bios?
<mbroeker> badabum, ok: and the firmware gets loaded properly?
<jal> i type up key asa like we type in bios?
<sirknight> something like that but its a meus type in linux
<virpara> stefg fdisk -l gives nothing!
<stefg> virpara: sudo fdisk -l (need to be root)
<ThinkT510> virpara: sudo fdisk -l
<sirknight> root!
<virpara> stefg i am such a dumb
<sirknight> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Wejq> i haven't got my normal unity-ubuntu-like nautilus look, how to get it ? http://imgur.com/0sJlS i mean that instead of normal, and text under my icons changed to black that i cant see it on black wallpaper
<stefg> virpara: we're going to change that in a moment :-)
<Wejq> i think that it's one thing to turn on/something because i had that problem recently
<sirknight> jal .... ?
<jal> yes sir
<mbroeker> badabum, anyway: my laptop has a bios option enabled or last state: i switched it to enabled, installed linux-firmware-nonfree and rebooted and it just worked. after that, i switched it back to last state.
<badabum> mbroeker: how do I find that out? I know it worked some time ago, but then I disabled it somehow because it annoyed me that it was on at every startup and I didn't need it. I am currently in windows, because the Wifi works there (can't be disabled in bios then, right?)
<sirknight> jal well how it going?
<jal> i type up key like we do for going in bios?
<jal> up arrow key
<kumar> hi
<sirknight> yes
<kumar> need help regarding wubi installer
<gry> jal, yes, up arrow
<jal> from this pc will start?
<gry> kumar, just ask, in one line if possible please
<sirknight> asap when you boot untill you see something happen
<ghabit> Hello. Just installed minidlna server. How to add it to autostart?
<izissise> hi, how do I use libre office auto completation ?
<Wejq> i will appreciate any help guys xD
<jal> i mean wil be boot normal?coz if i will do that i will discconet from irc
<gry> jal, yes, as soon as you boot.. press up arrow and hold it until the screen becomes black
<stefg> ghabit: /etc/rc.local
<alexandros123> Hello people!
<badabum> mbroeker: do you know what I can run to know where the issue is coming from, without having to check back here at every command? because I'd have to reboot to windows every time to get online.
<gry> jal, well, it can help to use another computer for chatting here
<jal> whenscreen become black what shoud i do?
<alexandros123> i have a problem with my resolution
<sirknight> gry,  thanks again
<kumar> gaot an error while installing ubuntu 12.04 inside windows using wubi.exe
<alexandros123> my max res is 1920x1080
<sirknight> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jal> just instruct me here sir
<jal> i will do that
<jal> what after black screen
<sirknight> rrrr you bot!
<progre55> Can someone help me out, please. When I lock screen (or it gets locked after a timeout=10mins) it hangs or smth, and the fans go crazy, and the cpu temp raises above threshold. Any suggestions, please?
<alexandros123> i have black lines
<kumar> gry: can u help
<alexandros123> around my screen
<virpara> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969099/
<gry> jal, to guide you, you would want to find another machine to chat from
<izissise> How do I use libre office autocompletation ??
<virpara> stefg
<stefg> me /looks
<mbroeker> badabum, boot into linux, enter dmesg > dmesg.txt and paste the dmesg.txt to a pastebin
<mbroeker> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pooky5> Hi guys, did someone know, how fix this error? "couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so"
<izissise> How do I use libre office autocompletation ??
<alexandros123> i have black lines are my screen
<gry> izissise, try #libreoffice
<virpara> stefg i got it. it is because of /etc/fstab lol
<GeorgeJ> How does one replace multiple parts of a string without calling replace(from, to) multiple times?
<stefg> virpara: your problem is that you use (static) device names inside fstab instead of UUIDs
<izissise> thanks
<sirknight> jal,  we are trying to see what happens "under the hood" that splash screen your seeing is just a cover/lid so im trying to see to remove it
<jrib> GeorgeJ: wrong channel?
<gry> izissise, iirc it's you start to type words and libreoffice suggests how to complete
<GeorgeJ> jrib: Ooops, indeed.
<jal> i dont have another pc sir
<gry> jal, do you have a mobile ?
<badabum> mbroeker: is that enough? are there any other outputs that may be needed to find out what is wrong?
<kumar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969108/
<stefg> virpara: since the info is used for hibernation and intrd as well you should rather replaece teh /dev/sda6 with the UUID. run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all afterwards
<jal> i have but no net connection
<kumar> here is the error i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/969108/
<mbroeker> badabum, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages(if it exists) and dmesg will do
<virpara> hey stefg i had figured that out after cat /etc/fstab btw thanks dude
<jal> i update system and mess up evrything
<sirknight> jal what veriosn do you have?
<jal> 12.04
<jal> 3.2.6 kernal
<Wejq> guuuys ;_;
<izissise> Gry , I know but i just don't know wich key to type to acceptate the cmpletation !
<stefg> virpara: and your partition table is wrong, too ....
<ActionParsnip> jal: thats backtrack
<sirknight> jal,  ahhh!! i see ...
<ThinkT510> kumar: considered dual-booting instead of wubi? wubi really isn't for long-term installations
<gry> izissise, enter? tab?
<jal> noo
<jal> it ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jal: ask in #backtrack-linux
<izissise> already try
<virpara> stefg how?
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic
<jal> it ubuntu sir
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.23.25 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<izissise> but i'de like to change it to tab
<kumar> can u help how t dual boot
<ActionParsnip> jal: the Precise kernel is at 3.2.0.23
<tutysra> got unmet dependencies error - trying to resolve by running "sudo apt-get intall -f ", I am getting errors with this as well, please help
<gry> !dualboot | kumar
<ubottu> kumar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mbroeker> +1 :) after 10 hours...
<feudov> ciao
<feudov> !list
<ubottu> feudov: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<badabum> mbroeker: okay, I'll try. see you soon
<sirknight> yes and we are trying to  see that.. i bet its your video card is going wonky
<neweruser123> im having problems
<sirknight> yes and we are trying to  see that.. i bet its your video card is going wonky jal
<ActionParsnip> jal: BackTrack 5 R2 kernel has arrived with a brand new 3.2.6 kernel   source: https://dwijaybane.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/upgrading-to-backtrack-5-r2/
<gry> izissise, enter does not work and tab does not work?
<stefg> virpara: Partition table entries are not in disk order, and if sda6 is now a linux partition that is not represented in the MBR
<neweruser123> my keyboard layout is all messed up even tho i chose english, and I can hardly see the ubuntu navigation/home bar
<izissise> no:(
<ActionParsnip> jal: it's backtrack, you know it's backtrack, you're in the wrong channel
<izissise> gry no
<gry> izissise, ok
<jal> sir
<jal> i am using backtrack
<deamosreapos> mbroeker tried it, it booted up, once then the same problem kept occuring and I even got a message that there was something wrong something about ingram or so? But its not working as it should
<coldlogic> anybody know anything about xbmc, or can point me in the right direction?
<jal> i having problem with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jal: then ask in #backtrack-linux
<jal> i am using dual boot
<sirknight> newuser123 are you the say fello just 10 min ago that was here.... neweruser1?
<jal> i cant boot my ubuntu
<mbroeker> deamosreapos, open terminal and enter sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jal> so i boot from backtrack right no
<jal> now
<neweruser123> oh yes im neweruser
<stefg> virpara: there is an fdisk command to reorder the partition entires... but you should have backups before you apply that
<jal> now got it?
<mbroeker> deamosreapos, that's the last thing we can do :)
<ActionParsnip> jal: you could chroot using backtrack and fix from there
<sirknight> newuser123 .... neweruser1?
<jal> how?
<gry> izissise, 'Enter' works for me
<ThinkT510> !enter | jal
<ubottu> jal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coldlogic> how do i change channels?
<deamosreapos> mbroeker New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neweruser123> I think so sirknight i cant remember the number i used but my I.P is the same i believe?
<deamosreapos> ill give it a reboot brb
<izissise> gry ... for me too :) , I thought I had try
<gry> :-)
<neweruser123> I was asking about how to install ubuntu on a sep partition ?
<izissise> But how can i change the key ?
<gry> oh. that's a question for #libreoffice I suspect.
<gry> that's pretty specific
<coldlogic> run ubuntu live cd, gparted editor, and make a new partition
<coldlogic> then install to that
<kumar> when i boot the ubuntu cd and choose to install ubuntu alongside windows the disk just opens and got a message "please remove the installation media and close the tray and press enter"
<neweruser123> I have 500gb hdd it has 2 partition already for windows
<neweruser123> i want to use the 70gb partition available
<sirknight> neweruser123, did you have a apu 6 unlock too? you said?
<neweruser123> yes aPU A6 3570K
<kumar> when i had done that windows is loading
<neweruser123> 3670*
<sirknight> ok
<progre55> Can someone help me out, please. When I lock screen (or it gets locked after a timeout=10mins) it hangs or smth, and the fans go crazy, and the cpu temp raises above threshold. Any suggestions, please?
<coldlogic> when i installed from inside the live disc, it allowed me to choose which partition to install too
<neweruser123> i have 1 problem at the moment my screen is not showing all the ubuntu stuff
<ThinkT510> kumar: you need to set it to boot from cd in bios
<neweruser123> the resolution is 1080p
<ThinkT510> kumar: i don't think you burned the iso right
<tutysra> how to resolve unmet dependencies exception
<neweruser123> I cant see the whole ubuntu screen
<mbroeker> neweruser123, switch to another resolution and switch back. does this help?
<kumar> thinkt510 : how to check it
<neweruser123> i tried to go down to 1280x1024
<neweruser123> but hardly goes smaller
<coldlogic> can anyone see what i type? its all grey on my screen
<sirknight> newuser123 so state your full detail question  so others in this channel and jump in and help you
<ThinkT510> kumar: how did you burn it? did you just put the iso file on it?
<neweruser123> i never had this problem with the ubuntu from 2 years ago
<virpara> stefg well i have installed grub2 in sda3 and that is where i have installed ubuntu
<kumar> thinkt510: the problem is same with ubuntu 11.04 cd
<ActionParsnip> jal: omgubuntu has a guide called: sticking it to grub     it includes a chroot first step
<ThinkT510> kumar: you need to burn the iso as an image to the disk
<mbroeker> i have this problem with nouveau(nvidia card) on 12.04, neweruser123
<izissise> Gry i find how to chnage it , thanks to you !!
<ballyhoo_> Hey guys, I am considering trying out Ubuntu 12.04. The main things I use my computer for are browsing, email, video editing and photo manipulation. Do you guys have any advice for me before I take the plunge?
<gry> izissise, oo nice :-)
<kumar> thinkt510: i burned it usung roxio image burner
<ActionParsnip> mbroeker: you can block the module with the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<virpara> stefg i use windows bootloader to chainload grub2
<ThinkT510> kumar: how exactly? did you just put the iso on it?
<coldlogic> ballyhoo_ do it up
<coldlogic> there is a lot of good programs fo all that
<neweruser123> Ok let me rephrase it, basically Im in live cd, and my ubuntu is set at 1080p but I can see only a glimpse of the side bar with the icons
<sirknight> neweruser123,  ubuntu has chage so much that its hard to keep up.. even the core
<krababbel> What permissions do I need to set on an autostart file? It is a script file.
<jal> i am doing up arrow key
<virpara> stefg it means sda3 does not have MBR
<jal> i arrange another pc
<mbroeker> ActionParsnip, i need nouveau: it works, but the initial resolution is too small: i have written a script which calls xrandr twice and it fixes it
<kumar> thinkt510: when i tried ubuntu on my laptop from cd before installng it works fine
<mkohler> hi guys, I used pysdm to configure the mount of my partitions. There it says that file can be executed and fstab tells me that it should be mounted "users, user".. |mount| tells me that /dev/sda7 is mounted noexec though. How can I fix that?
<ActionParsnip> mbroeker: you could make an xorg.conf I guess, are there any bugs reported?
<bitonic> I followed this instructions to remove xubuntu and install ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu , but after the "loading" ubuntu screen, nothing shows up. I can switch to a terminal and startx manually
<ThinkT510> kumar: hmm
<sirknight> newuser123 turn down the setting somewhere on your video card/tv
<neweruser123> which setting exactly
<neweruser123> I am using HDMI just to let you know
<coldlogic> can anyone see me?
<ballyhoo_> coldlogic: I primarily use Premiere and Photoshop on Windows. What programs on Ubuntu are there that are similar?
<ActionParsnip> coldlogic: yes
<mkohler> coldlogic: es
<bitonic> is it possible that the login manager is not starting for some reason?
<sirknight> neweruser123, ok
<coldlogic> ok
<coldlogic> sweet
<kumar> thinkt510: but when i try to install disk just opens up
<imetallica> ballyhoo_, for img editing GIMP. For video editing I don't know
<sirknight> jal hows it doing?
<jal> wait
<jal> booting
<sirknight> jal,  ok
<stefg> virpara: yeah, reordering partition table entries could mess that up... btw the partition table is part of the mbr, i'm not talking of a boot record for grub. But you may consider using grub2 in the mbr to dualboot. grub is easier than BCDedit :-)
<neweruser123> ohh it fixed i did the reset on my monitor setting
<ThinkT510> kumar: so you can boot the cd into ubuntu but when you launch the installer it ejects the cd?
<coldlogic> ballyhoo_  openshot video editor
<jwtiyar> i had installed unoffical .deb and i want to remove now , how?
<neweruser123> windows had messed up my monitor setting
<coldlogic> gimp for image editor
<virpara> stefg i liked "grub is easier than BCDedit :-)"
<neweruser123> ok so my 2nd question is, the keyboard layout
<kumar> thinkt510: yes exactly
<jal> yeasssssss sir
<ThinkT510> kumar: strange, i've never seen that
<sirknight> newuser action is there anything about 1080/720 hd stuff not being supported out of the box... i though i seen a paper about it
<coldlogic> the email and stuff in thunderbird by default. decent proggy
<jal> now i can login
<neweruser123> all the buttons are in random places such as I press the @ and its in place of the "
<coldlogic> easy to use
<neweruser123> sirknight its ok now my resoultion is fixed
<badabum> mbroeker: hey, I just fixed my connection by editing the entry in /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state to "WirelessEnabled=true"
<imetallica> ballyhoo_, but I think you should try Ubuntu Studio instead. It's focused on img/video editing
<sirknight> newuser123 wel fix your tv
<badabum> now it works
<badabum> mbroeker: thank you
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: ahh, us keyboard layout vs uk?
<virpara> stefg,i  added to friend list :)
<kumar> thint510: any resolution to that. problem is same with both ubntu 12.04 and 11.04
<neweruser123> yes its a UK keyboard but the layout is not familiar
<gry> sirknight, by the way can you link/give few keywords on what the up arrow does ? I hear first time
<ballyhoo_> imetallica: I'll have a look at that one. Sounds more my thing.
<ThinkT510> kumar: i don't know sorry, its never happened to me
<kumar> okay
<imetallica> !ubuntu studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<kumar> any one who knows abot the issue
<coldlogic> i have questions about xbmc. anybody can help me or point me to the correct channel pls?
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: yeah, i use uk keyboard but the default is us, when you install it it asks for keyboard layout, don't worry
<stefg> !ask | coldlogic
<neweruser123> oh ok
<ubottu> coldlogic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jal> i can log in now sir
<jal> that you very much
<stefg> coldlogic: i just managed to get xbmc-pvr running on my 12.04 machine+
<ThinkT510> !yay | jal
<ubottu> jal: Glad you made it! :-)
<neweruser123> I looked at a youtube video it showed how to open Gparted but the menu is different on mine
 * gry claps to jal
<neweruser123> where is the old menu gone?
<jal> thanks evrybody
<sirknight> gry, jal so how did you do it?
<mbroeker> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/3863751
<coldlogic> stefg: i got it running. but i see on some sites a way to integrate hulu, but cannot find it in the program add-ons. any ideas?
<kumar> gry: can u help me
<gry> not yet
<deamosreapos> mbroeker one succesfull bootup then I ended up with the following report: missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev) anding up ininitramfs
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: gnome2 is no longer available, the default layout is unity
<jal> nothing i just press up arrow key multiple time
<sirknight> coldlogic,  what do you need?
<mohangorai> hi everyone need some help with setting my speakers working on my new t420 using 12.04
<virpara> stefg how i can make sda6 and sda8 mount every time i log in? i mean what should  be the mount point for them?
<neweruser123> unity looks for tablets? or is it for desktops
<omegalimit> neweruser123: both
<neweruser123> how can i switch back to the old one
<jal> thanks for suppoer ..i love ubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<coldlogic> sirknight i am looking for how to integrate hulu feed to xbmc, but cannot find a way to add it via add-ons in xbmc
<saxin> neweruser123: Gnome?
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: you don't, gnome2 is dead
<krababbel> virpara: create a directory somewhere, usually /mnt/ and edit /etc/fstab
<neweruser123> oh
<stefg> coldlogic: there are myriads of slightly different builds available for ubuntu .... hulu support should be an addon, have you tried to install it?
<mohangorai> can anyone help me out. I am new even in irc, so no idea how to go about asking the question
<raelsam> raelsam
<nannes> jal: all of us don't :O
<omegalimit> neweruser123: you can actually use it again, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<gry> mohangorai, hi, just ask
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: there are alternatives though, like gnome3 fallback mode or xfce or lxde
<neweruser123> latest ubuntu 64bit
<omegalimit> 12.04?
<mohangorai> gry thnx
<stefg> virpara: that's your music and videao stuff, right?
<neweruser123> What is kubuntu is it for me?
<mbroeker> ActionParsnip, the default res on this laptop is 270x203 and it gets zoomed to 1024x768. and nouveau initializes only a portion of the screen. after the resize and back to 1024x768, everything works.
<mohangorai> so my speakers dont play it out
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: kubuntu uses kde
<mohangorai> head phones work fine
<mbroeker> ActionParsnip, short story. old laptop, nobody will fix this issue, the workaround is just fine :)
<neweruser123> What is KDE? a different interface or different OS ?
<stefg> !fstab | virpara
<ubottu> virpara: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  it looks a bit more like windows
<coldlogic> stefg: on one machine i have ubuntu 12.04 and i added it through the software center, on another i have windows 7 and installed it on that as well, and i have a live-disc for xbmcbuntu on a machine with no HD, but cannot find hulu anywhere
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: different interface, yes, a desktop environment
<imetallica> !KDE | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<gry> neweruser123, kde/gnome/xfce/lxde - different DEs
<sirknight> jal,  :) this happen to me to rotf after hrs of hair pulling and no  help then i got mad and started pushing buttons and then asked the right question and i got mine to work.. what youll normally see is a back screen with words on it...
<neweruser123> So I can run all ubuntu stuff in Kubuntu?
<gry> yes
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: indeed
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  yes, it's just a different 'jacket'
<sirknight> jal so your all fine?
<neweruser123> Oh ok I see now
<omegalimit> neweruser123: check your pms
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: they all use the same repos
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  what you see is different, underneath it's the same
<mkohler> hi guys, I used pysdm to configure the mount of my partitions. There it says that file can be executed and fstab tells me that it should be mounted "users, user".. |mount| tells me that /dev/sda7 is mounted noexec though. How can I fix that?
<stefg> coldlogic: the plugin might not be available for all the different versions/builds. I used the yavdr ppa to get my xbmc, but hulu is out of question for me (no hulu in germany)
<neweruser123> Omega what is PMS? and I think I might switch to kubuntu If i cant get the hang of unity in a week or so
<omegalimit> Your private messages
<omegalimit> I sent you a link
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: i must admit though that unity isn't as bad as i thought it would be, xfce is still my favourite though
<tutysra> i am getting unmet dependencies issue after installing skype. I tried repairing by running "sudo apt-get intall -f " but it fails after throwing exceptions, I am using ubuntu 64 but I could see lot of 386 packages in the dependency list, how can I resolve this?
<stefg> coldlogic: but i could look if something is offered for my version in the addon manager
<andybrine> morning
<sirknight> coldlogic,  well look at web browsers its a crude way but it works... like chrome(linux version) then get the plug -in
<jonne> is there a way to get vnc working reliably nowadays?
<andybrine> does anyone know where i can get some decent themes for unity?
<MonkeyDust> jonne  depends on how skilled you are
<penreturns> ;)
<jonne> moderately, MonkeyDust
<OerHeks> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sirknight> jal  are you still there?
<gustyaquino> so this is official?
<ThinkT510> sirknight: he left
<krababbel> neweruser123: gnome-shell is great too
<mohangorai> I am running 12.04 on my new lenovo t420. head phones work just fine but the internal speakers dont play it out. Could anybody help me out fixing the issue?
<jonne> i have a laptop that i use as a server, i don't really use vnc to get to it, but it's been years since it worked
<ThinkT510> !topic gustyaquino
<jonne> decided to try and figure out why that is
<ThinkT510> !topic | gustyaquino
<ubottu> gustyaquino: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<stefg> coldlogic: no dice ... i have no hulu addon offerde in xbmc's addon manager . here's why: http://lifehacker.com/5773868/add-hulu-and-hulu-plus-to-xbmc-with-this-add+on
<neweruser123> 1 quick question  does android use the linux found in ubuntu ?
<abdelix> neweruser123 no
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: linux is just a kernel
<coldlogic> stefg: thank you.
<sirknight> wow mm no thanks you ? after 1//2 of trying to help ?   ...  or karma is here... well cant teach the dead or the unwilling
<abdelix> it uses a modified version
<gustyaquino> dns servers anyone?
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  linu is just a kernel, a distro is everything around that kernel
<sirknight> opendns
<neweruser123> oh
<virpara> stefg brb
<krababbel> neweruser123: though there are people who booted ubuntu arm on a mobile I believe.
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: so totally awesome eh?
<gustyaquino> what is awesome?
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: dns servers
<krababbel> mohangorai: did you look in sound settings?
<sirknight> krababbel,  neweruser123  like tables cells  hackable stuff
<Fanshawe> Hi all, I need some help with Firefox and Evolution. Both are just eating up disk space and I'm not sure how to make them stop. Can anyone help?
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: how can we help if you just say: dns servers anyone
<mohangorai> I am running 12.04 on my new lenovo t420. head phones work just fine but the internal speakers dont play it out. Could anybody help me out fixing the issue? anyone ??
<neweruser123> ah ok
<neweruser123> is their a way i can switch from ubuntu to kubuntu back and forth to see which is better
<coldlogic> mohangorai: had the same problem, googled my sound card and ubuntu 12.04 found a fix through ppa
<sirknight> on a live cd?
<krababbel> neweruser123: you can choose at login any time
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  yes, you can do that in the menu called lightdm
<gustyaquino> ThinlT510: yes they are, when they work.. so you could help me with that?
<neweruser123> i only have ubuntu at the moment so i dont need to download the kubuntu right?
<sirknight> newuser123 on a live cd?
<neweruser123> i am on live cd yes
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<stefg> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<jwtiyar> i had installed unoffical .deb and i want to remove now , how?
<jrib> jwtiyar: apt-get remove PACKAGE_NAME
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: no, i'm just trying to prompt you to provide details, you haven't told us your problem
<sirknight> newuser123  remind you that a quad core and min of 4 gb ram with see you through all the preety stuff that kde has for you
<neweruser123> yeah im looking forward to it
<gustyaquino> ThinkT510: well the problem is more related to a configuration..
<sirknight> whats your hardware specs?
<ActionParsnip> neweruser123: if you have space, you can install kubuntu on ubuntu and choose at login time which to run
<gustyaquino> ThinkT510: see, I have a home server and only one public IP..
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: if you told the channel somebody could help you
<anathema_> hi ubuntistas! i have an issue with pidgin, when i first run it it doesnt respond. i must kill it and restart it and it works ok. any idea?
<neweruser123> ok while trying to install ubuntu i got this error message "some of the partitions you created are too small..."
<sirknight> ActionParsnip,  clear up what you mean... the os/desktop?
<gustyaquino> ThinkT510: Im new to irc actually..
<bastidrazor> anathema_: start it from terminal and see if any errors show, also you may look in ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: ah, sorry if i'm sounding rude
<neweruser123> Im in the partition table I dont know which is my windows and what to delete or keep
<gustyaquino> ThinkT510: not at all.. I have been looking the web all week..
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  using gparted? ntfs is windows
<ThinkT510> gustyaquino: state your problem all on one line and if anyone knows they'll chip in
<gustyaquino> ThinkT510: believe me, you dont want to know what are the common answers
<sirknight> oh i thing you tried to do it maunally... go back and make biggerones.. and keep in mind that the updates for the distro will make it a bigger core
<neweruser123> monkeydust so i delete the Windows 2nd NTFS partition and use that space right?
<stefg> gustyaquino: interesting read: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  don't delete anything if you're not sure
<neweruser123> I just delete swap and sda7 and ntfs something which was 70gb
<sirknight> neweruser123,  and if you have windows DO NOT DELETE IT..
<anathema_> bastidrazor, thanks it says Exiting because another libpurple client is already running.
<anathema_>  but is working ok
<gustyaquino> stefg: tnx.. im gonna get this right
<`prixon> hello
<neweruser123> i think windows is Sda2(ntfs) 419gb
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url in the channel
<neweruser123> ok
<krababbel> mohangorai: you might try in #pulseaudio
<sirknight> neweruser123,  because  even those i love linux theres a few apps that only run in windows ... like netflex.. :(
<stefg> gustyaquino: that was not meant as a reprehension, just as a kind proposition
<gustyaquino> is there a way to filter the feed to let only messages and het rid of the in/out ??
<neweruser123> "fdisk -l" ?
<stefg> gustyaquino: taht depends on your client
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  sudo fdisk -l
<sirknight> MonkeyDust,  i hope you can help him i want to go .. (grolwing belly) ..sigh .. hungery
<Guest29955> hi there. Can I ask a short question about the new nvidia-driver (295.49) related to ubuntu 12.04?
<gustyaquino> stefg: xcaht on windows..
<neweruser123> http://pastebin.com/wp34WJrZ
<stefg> gustyaquino: i think xchat can do .... chatzilla calls it conference mode.
<neweruser123> I deleted some more sda's and ntfs btw
<sirknight> Guest29955,  sure thats why most ppl are here for
<Guest29955> Will the nvidia 295.49 driver ever come to the official ubuntu repos?
<bbbbbbbb> when I try to start the Amnesia demo, it crashes at the first loading screen. Terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952375/ - how can I solve the issue? The sound in the menu works fine.
<gustyaquino> stefg: is chatzilla a firefox addon?
<Guest29955> in jockey (i think it is called so?) i have nvidia-current-updates selected but I am still stuck with nvidia 295.40
<sirknight> Guest29955,  personally idk
<stefg> gustyaquino: right
<CQ> hello, is there a list of tablets that can run ubuntu anywhere? I'm looking for basic web, mail (tbird), and PDF reading, libreoffice would be nice to be able to use...
<stefg> !pm > virpara
<ubottu> virpara, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  that's three ntfs partitions, normally windows is on sda1, but we have to be sure
<Onixs> hello. if i have a binary and its configuration files, what folder can is install to?
<Onixs> in*
<ThinkT510> !fhs | Onixs
<ubottu> Onixs: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<neweruser123> monkeydust Sda2 is 400gb size that must be the windows partition
<Onixs> thanks
<sirknight> Guest29955,  but if your installing any video driver "ALways try to use the "maunual make .. or make the drive yourself/ when installing it
<rdz> hi all. i'm still using evolution as mail client and would like to use the vertical view, but with double lines instead of single lines in the email list. how can i switch back to double lines?
 * hacermacer bye m gone
<Guest29955> sirknight: even in ubuntu-x-swat the latest nvidia driver is 295.40, but it is well known that a lot of people (including myself) have a lot of issues with that driver version. Is my only chance to solve my problems a manual install of the latest nvidia driver?
<andrewb80_> Hey guys Im trying to install Ubuntu on my wifes toshiba satalite m70 laptop using disk. I used this disk to do 3 other pcs with no problems but this laptop wont boot from disk
<gustyaquino> stefg: installing right now
<andrewb80_> anyone had any issues
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  in a terminal type mkdir windows;sudo mount /dev/sda2 windows
<ayaka> can i let tightserver ask both unix passwd and vnc passwd
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust: depends where he opens the terminal, he might not open it from home
<neweruser123> mkdir: cannot create directory `windows': File exists Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command
<neweruser123> is what I got
<gustyaquino> conference mode activated.. this is way better
<MonkeyDust> ThinkT510  neweruser123 i got to go now
<s4l1ty> Excuse me
<neweruser123> oh ok
<Varsuchi> andrew: any errors?
<sirknight> i say use that manual install of the latest nvidia drive  / and ati too. always ... i hear its better that way   and i see alot of the comunity telling ppl to do it this way
<rr> nick/ rr
<laite> Hi, I'm having trouble with HDMI audio with my television, could somebody help me? It seems that audio only works if my TV is on while booting xubuntu - if I switch TV on while xubuntu is already running video works, but not audio
<sirknight> Guest29955,
<rr> join #winehq
<laite> (I already asked from #xubuntu, but couldn't get answer :/)
<andrewb80_> nope just loads windows instead. I was able to install in windows like a progtram but I want to replace windows
<sirknight> laite do you need ?
<gustyaquino> someone could help me configuring bind9 to listen to the same ip but with different name servers?
<laite> sirknight: if by '?' you mean help, then yes please :)
<`prixon> I have a question regarding linux.. usually it is said that linux based OS use resources better than windows. so I would expect it to get better scores in phoronix.com tests. but in 85% of the benchmarks/tests it shows that linux is slower than windows. is there a good explanation to this?
<sirknight> laggy sorry
<stefg> gustyaquino: here is a nice stylesheet for chatzilla http://paste.ubuntu.com/969191/ . download, rename to chatzilla.css and drag taht onto the chatzilla window
<virpara> hey stefg i ask you very politely: "Can i PM you?" hope you won't mind
<sirknight> what do you need help ?
<mkohler> hi guys, I used pysdm to configure the mount of my partitions. There it says that file can be executed and fstab tells me that it should be mounted "users, user".. |mount| tells me that /dev/sda7 is mounted noexec though. How can I fix that?
<ThinkT510> `prixon: this is just a support channel
<Guest29955> I need to get nvidia 295.49 installed on ubuntu 12.04 and I wonder if there is any other way than manually installing
<laite> how could I get HDMI audio working without having to reboot system
<stefg> virpara: keep it in the channel, so other users can follow
<laite> I've selected HDMI from sound settings, but it only works after I reboot with TV on
<neweruser123> the ubuntu install window has froze and i cant close it
<virpara> stefg did you read my pm?
<`prixon> ok ThinkT510, (I'm own an x220 and) lately (I bought it two weeks ago) it seems like that fan spins out of control when I'm not doing anything in particular. it gets to around 3500 rpm. both in windows and in a live-usb ubuntu 12.04. has anyone experienced this kind of problem?
<`prixon> *I own
<gustyaquino> stefg: error downloading: OpenID failed
<gustyaquino> will try just to copy and paste..
<ThinkT510> `prixon: sounds like a overheat issue
<stefg> gustyaquino: i see ... so just make a new text document and copy and paste by hand .... it's just ascii anyway
<`prixon> what could be the cause for it?
<andrewb80_> Varsuchi: Any ideas?
<stefg> gustyaquino: and it's just a nice theme... you don't need it, chatzilla has built-in themes as well.
<Varsuchi> andrew: have you checked your boot sequence and made sure that your cdrom is set as first boot device?
<Varsuchi> not your hard drive
<ThinkT510> `prixon: many things, sometimes the heatsink or just the cpu being utilised too much
<andrewb80_> Sorry for asking a dumb question but how would I do that?lol
<`prixon> so I'm stuck with a bad laptop? is that what you're saying?
<ThinkT510> `prixon: if you aren't overheating at all it could simply be a firmware glitch that kicks your fan into full speed
<don262> `prixon: that happened to me when the goop that holds the fan unit to cpu dried out and they seperated.
<gustyaquino> stefg: yes it is..
<stefg> virpara: for info on how to mount partitions permanently read the !fstab factoid, along with !ntfs
<lousygarua> Is there a way in linux to exit a hung application in fullscreen? e.g. when I develop an SDL app and forget to add a way to... well... quit :)
<ThinkT510> `prixon: since you say it happens in windows and ubuntu i would guess it is an overheating issue
<laite> lousygarua: bind a hotkey for 'xkill'
<IdleOne> lousygarua: ps aux | grep name_of_hung_app and then kill PID_of_app
<stefg> lousygarua: ctrl-alt-F1 , login, killall <process>
<virpara> stefg okay
<andrewb80_> I had no problem setting up Ubuntu on my Vaio and on my HP Pc, but this Toshiba has always been a pain in the ass. I bought it in Canada but any time I needed drivers and what not. I had to go to the Ausie sony site. Its a M70
<Varsuchi> andrew: go into your bios setup, usually del or f1 on POST
<Varsuchi> find boot sequence
<Varsuchi> or boot order or something like that
<Jacruth> Hi there, I have some problems. I have updated my ubuntu to 12.04 and now my keyboard shortcuts doesn't work. For example, I can't change between windows doing "alt+tab".
<andrewb80_> And I want to make sure its booting disk first in the order?
<Varsuchi> no
<Varsuchi> you want it to boot cdrom first
<Varsuchi> if you boot hard disk first its going to go to windows
<ResQue> could someone please tell me what the apt file appName.list.distUpgrade does, it is stored inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<andrewb80_> Ok and this will be a way to install it in place of windows?
<lousygarua> laite: didn't know about that. should the hotkey need be binded on the x server level? or is it sufficient to do that through the regular gnome hotkeys?
<Varsuchi> this will let you boot to your ubuntu cd and install ubuntu
<rogz> Is there a specific desktop channel?
<Sidewinder> !distupgrade | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<ThinkT510> rogz: here it is
<lousygarua> stefg: i know about this method, not sure why i haven't used it before. maybe i didn't manage to get to the tty?
<Varsuchi> ubottu: thats kind of a misleading command name then...
<ubottu> Varsuchi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andrewb80_> Awesome I will try that bro thank you so much, sorry for the Newb questions, lol. Im just new to Ubuntu but its the best OS Ive used
<lousygarua> IdleOne: from an ctrl+alt+f1 terminal you mean, right?
<Varsuchi> andrew: no problem.
<Varsuchi> Resque: do-release-upgrade also upgrades the OS.
<rogz> ThinkT510, Ok. Anyone know if there are any plans to package a newer GDM than 3.0.4?
<stefg> lousygarua: in previous versions the nvidia-driver tended to break the tty's with plymouth. As far as i can tell it works now with 12.04
<ThinkT510> rogz: not sure, ubuntu uses lightdm by default now
<rogz> in a specific PPA for example the Gnome3 PPA
<laite> lousygarua: I guess it depends on how much stuck you are planning to get your system =D For me, setting it in xfce keybindings has been enough
<coldlogic> i have a question about irc
<Sidewinder> Varsuchi, Yes, mis-leading; I've said that for a long time.
<Jacruth> My keyboard shortcuts doesn't work, what should I need to reinstall Ibus?
<rogz> ThinkT510, yeah I know, I liked GDM better
<superlou> I have 3 drives in a software Raid 5 setup with mdadm.  I've been having trouble on Ubuntu 12.04 with what looks like a race condition trying to assemble before the drives are ready.  I've been doing a lot of reboots to diagnose, and now when I boot up, the drives are starting up in degraded mode (2 of 3 working).  All 3 drives have healthy SMART data.  Disk utility says the raid is "clean, degraded".  The drives seemed fine on 11.10.
<superlou> Is it likely that the drive has actually happened to die, or is it possible some configuration is wrong?
<rogz> as long as I can switch there is no problem, but a more recent version would be better ;)
<coldlogic> i am new to this program (xchat) and irc in general, so i was wondering if anyone can tell me how to change chennels
<coldlogic> *channels
<ThinkT510> rogz: its not likely to change in the precise repo
<lousygarua> laite: alright :) thanks, though i might try getting to ctrl+alt+f1 before, stefg suggested that it works now on 12.04
<ThinkT510> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Sidewinder> coldlogic, just type /join #channel-name.
<ResQue> Varsuchi: so this file will only get run by apt when i do i distupgrade, could you please tell me why in one of my distupgrade files references natty, wheh i am running 11.10 oeniric
<rogz> ThinkT510, I figured that. The Gnome3 PPA pointed in this direction so I though I'd ask here
<ThinkT510> rogz: no doubt 12.10 will have a more recent one
<rogz> Most other Gnome3 packages are 3.4 versions but for some reason GDM is not amongst them.
<Sidewinder> coldlogic, There's also the gui way, click X-Chat-->Server-->Join Chanel.
<rogz> Couldn't find anything in the desktop mailing list on the matter either
<coldlogic> sidewinder, great thanks
<rogz> But... I'll wait for 12.10 then.
<Sidewinder> coldlogic, My pleasure. :)
<ResQue> Sidewinder: maybe you also know the answer, is this correct that a list.distupgrade file would have a reference to an old distro. natty in my case, even though i am using oneiric
<stefg> superlou: what does 'cat /proc/mdstat' say? if the array is rebuilding for some reason it might say 'degraded' as long as the rebuild isn't complete
<Sidewinder> ResQue, I'm not sure about that one, sorry. :(
<ResQue> Sidewinder: thanks
<Sidewinder> NP
<ResQue> Could anyone please provide me with some more information on /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, and how i can make sure the values in there are correct
<stefg> !apt | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Jacruth> Hi there, I have some problems. I have updated my ubuntu to 12.04 and now my keyboard shortcuts doesn't work. For example, I can't change between windows doing "alt+tab". It is really a mess and I didn't find how to fix it. What should I reinstall ? Is is Ibus or what is it?
<Sidewinder> coldlogic, In case you've not seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ResQue> stefg: thanks, i did read the man pages, but i am still unsure why a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ references natty and not oneiric, i am running oneiric. Is this normaly that a list.distUpgrade file would reference and old distro and is it safe to delete it?
<superlou> stefg, Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<superlou> md0 : active raid5 sdd1[1] sdb1[3]
<superlou>       1953517568 blocks super 1.2 level 5, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [_UU]
<superlou>       
<superlou> unused devices: <none>
<hellraiser> can 12.04 isos be dd-ed to an USB stick?
<FloodBot1> superlou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<superlou> whoops.  didn't mean to go across multiple lines
<superlou> thanks bot :)
<marcuy> is there any way to reallocate data in swap memory to the main memory?
<Sidewinder> !unetbootin | hellraiser
<ubottu> hellraiser: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<LjL> marcuy: uh... as soon as they're needed again, they'l go back to real memory
<superlou> stefg, I can see that one of the components isn't attached, but when I try to attach it, I get operation failed: /dev/sdc1 reports being an active member for /dev/md0, but a --re-add fails
<stefg> ResQue: please distinguish between /etc/apt/sources.list (core repos) and the stuff in sources.list.d . That's separate for a reason, b/c ppa's and 3rd party rpos go there. the first thing an upgrade to a higher version makes is disabling the ppa's
<ThinkT510> hellraiser: indeed they can
<Sidewinder> hellraiser, Hope that answers your query.
<zykotic10> hellraiser: it's better to cat then dd, but Yes 12.04 is a hybrid-cd/usb image
<ix_> .
<stefg> superlou: are you able to stop the array? or is the / filesystem on it, too?
<abdelix> ho to discover to which wifi its conected my laptop troght terminal?
<superlou> stefg, I can stop it (i've been leaving it stopped most of the time just in case).  It's a bunch of backups
<superlou> OS is on a non-raid drive
<ix_> I can't install a command line system without an internet connection, it does not let me
<donvito> is ubuntu12.04 stable?
<ix_> from alternate install of course
<ResQue> stefg: i see, thanks that helps. after the upgrade will ubuntu edit the sources.list.d, and change the values from the old distro name, to the new distro name?
<ThinkT510> zykotic10: just curious, what is the advantage of cat-ing compared to dd-ing?
<ix_> donvito: it is stable
<stefg> superlou: so i'd stop it, and re-assemble it
<ResQue> stefg: and re enable them?
<donvito> thanks ix_
<stefg> superlou: like sudo mdadm --stop --scan
<jwtiyar> i had installed unofficial .deb and i want to remove now , how?
<hellraiser> zykotic10 cool, thanks. this means I don't have to mess around with 3rd party usb drive writers like unetbootin & co - I can simply dd of=~/Downloads/ubuntu...iso of=/dev/sdX
<LjL> jwtiyar: sudo apt-get remove packagename, like any other package
<zykotic10> ThinkT510: cat will use the proper filesystem layout/size for the given target, dd might not
<ThinkT510> hellraiser: if then of
<superlou> stefg, it starts with 2 drives out of 3.  Same result in terminal and Disk Utility
<zykotic10> hellraiser: yes - but i repeat - cat is intended to be used, not dd
<jwtiyar> LjL, i know this way but I CANT select the name because i dont know the name exactly
<stefg> ResQue: it's your job to reenable the ppas... the upgrader deals with sources.list
<hellraiser> as in /bin/cat ?
<ThinkT510> zykotic10: cool, thanks for the info
<hellraiser> it's the same thing lol
<superlou> stefg, Disk utility sees the unattached drive just fine as far as I can tell.  It passes SMART.  Is there any other tests I can run on it?
<LjL> jwtiyar: it's usually the same as the first part of the .deb filename.
<zykotic10> hellraiser: "cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdX"
<ResQue> stefg: thanks that gives me something to start googling, question answered
<ThinkT510> zykotic10: i assume it requires sudo?
<zykotic10> ThinkT510: "sudo -i" then the command
<LjL> jwtiyar: if you installed it recently, you can also have a look at /var/log/dpkg.log to see the name that showed up during installation
<stefg> superlou: i don't think it's hardware... mdadm can be bitchy about its metadata with different kernel versions.
<ThinkT510> zykotic10: oh, you need a root terminal specifically? will it not work through plain sudo?
<zykotic10> ThinkT510: i'm not 100% - but i think the ">" might give sudo an issue
<stefg> superlou: which command did you use to re-assemble?
<pieripino74> ciao
<Sidewinder> Here comes the list.
<pieripino74> !list
<superlou> stefg, mdadm --assemble --scan (there's only one raid device in the box)
<ubottu> pieripino74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<zykotic10> Sidewinder: ;)
<ThinkT510> zykotic10: i see, just like using the pipe with tee
<LjL> please just ignore the !list thing, no need to add more lines of noise to it...
<zykotic10> ThinkT510: ya, that's what i'm worried about
<jwtiyar> LjL, in the the name is http://paste.ubuntu.com/969262/
<stefg> superlou: stop again, and don't use --scan. Tell mdadm exactly what partitions you're goiung to use
<LjL> jwtiyar: so sudo apt-get remove crossplatformui
<stefg> superlou: like mdadm -A /dev/md0 -l5 /dev/sda2 /devsdb2 /dev/sdc2
<Sidewinder> LjL, May I approach the bench?
<jwtiyar> LjL, Thasnk uuu
<Ztane> how do i change te subpixel hinting settings on unity?
<LjL> Sidewinder: -ops or pm will be fine
<Ztane> the font in the menubar looks like blurry rainpow crap :(
<alexxio> hi
<jwtiyar> LjL, Can please check this http://imagebin.org/211107
<alexxio> i'm trying to make a  simple bash script using the if command, but the  if ["$STRING1"=="$STRING2"]; then ... fi returns "command not found" ...why?
<REK_007> my sensors are not working on ubuntu
<superlou> stefg, sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 leads to mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 2 drives (out of 3).
<ThinkT510> alexxio: there is also #bash to ask in
<LjL> jwtiyar: i can't make much of it, i'd need to see the output from apt-get when trying to install the same package. but it seems that crossplatformui is incompatible with the package you're trying to install.
<superlou> Seems like the same result
<REK_007> how do i make them work .. it says no sensors found! i tried the method of detecting but no outcome
<alexxio> ThinkT510: thanks
<rogz> alexxio, You need a space char after [ and before ]
<stefg> alexxio: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<zykotic10> REK_007: have you installed lm-sensors, and does "sensors" from terminal give any output?
<jwtiyar> LjL, when i want to remove it give this http://paste.ubuntu.com/969275/
<stefg> superlou: which drive has been left out?
<REK_007> zykotic10: yeah i have installed and ran "sensors-detect" on putting sensors in terminal it says no sensor found
<ghabit> Hello. Fresh ubuntu 12.04 install. After entering password (login windows) there is a 10-15 seconds delay before unity (or gnome-shell) will be appeared. How to fix it?
<zykotic10> REK_007: ummm.  might be a hardware support issue then?  best of luck.
<superlou> stefg, /dev/sdc1
<superlou> There are 2 of one model drive, and 1 of another
<superlou> The dissimilar drive is the one not attaching for what it's worth
<REK_007> zykotic10: actually am on  sandy build using 10.04.4 so am kind of thinking the package not updated to the recent hardware
<rogz> ghabit, did you keep your home directory between installs?
<zykotic10> REK_007: with 10.04 that's very likely
<LjL> jwtiyar: that can be a big problem. you need to find the postrm file for the package in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ and debug it. it should be called /var/lib/dpkg/info/crossplatformui.postrm
<LjL> jwtiyar: pastebin it perhaps, so i'll have a look and see if i can spot what's wrong with it
<jwtiyar> LjL, paste cross... .postrm to you?
<stefg> superlou: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-6.html try to set sdc1 faulty and then re-add (will cause a resny)
<stefg> *resync
<l33d0t> i hate the fact i can't use browser with a keyboard only :(
<cookiemon5ter> does ubuntu still come with something to make a bootable usb install image or do i need to install unetbootin
<superlou> stefg, mdadm --examine for all three look similar (each has an active device role, all are clean)
<walidvb_> hi guys!
<walidvb_> how can i check my gpu usage? does htop only show cpus?
<cookiemon5ter> or can i dd an ubuntu image
<superlou> stefg, does that risk destroying the data if for some reason the problem is actually caused by a different drive?
<zykotic10> cookiemon5ter: you can dd it - though the hybrid images are intended to use cat...
<LjL> jwtiyar: yes, but on the pastebin please
<jwtiyar> LjL, ok iknow
<cookiemon5ter> zykotic10: cat?
<oCean> cookiemon5ter: also, there is usb-creator-gtk
<stefg> superlou: probably yes.   look into /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and check that the partition UUIDs fit
<virpara> bye stef
<jwtiyar> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/969281/
<pixelmonkey> I just upgraded to 12.04 and am playing with the compiz Grid Plugin. I notice that Place Right/Left do not cycle 33%, 50%, 66% width anymore like they used to upon repeating hotkey. Anyone know how to reenable?
<cookiemon5ter> cat as an abbrv or cat as in concatenate ?
<kapz> Typingon my laptop has become difficult for me, how do i disable touchpad, Fn+F6 does nothing...
<zykotic10> cookiemon5ter: yup (probably "sudo -i") then "cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdX" with no partition number
<cookiemon5ter> i am confused
<lnxslck> did anyone sucessfully installed oracle XE on ubuntu 12.04 64 bits?
<l33d0t> anyone know anything about future releases of ubuntu ?
<cookiemon5ter> ah concatenate
<walidvb_> it seems i activated it, nvidiaconf says so, but when I run nvidia-smi i have nothing
<oCean> l33d0t: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chitchat and discussion
<superlou> stefg, the UUID only has one?  looks like it autoassmebles?
<l33d0t> sure
<stefg> superlou: ... and miserably fails at doing so ....
<ghabit> rogz, no, i have formatted it.
<stefg> superlou: don't confuse array UUID and partition UUID
<LjL> jwtiyar: try commenting out the line that says  sudo killall -9 ztemtvcdromd
<Jacruth> Hi there, I have some problems. I have updated my ubuntu to 12.04 and now my keyboard shortcuts doesn't work. For example, I can't change between windows doing "alt+tab". It is really a mess and I didn't find how to fix it. What should I reinstall ? Is is Ibus or what is it?
<cookiemon5ter> zykotic10: one more question, should i delete any partitions on the drive and create a new one ?
<jwtiyar> LjL, i don understand sorry :(
<zykotic10> cookiemon5ter: the cat'ing will delete everything on the USB!
<zykotic10> cookiemon5ter: don't create a parition!
<superlou> stefg, the UUID in mdadm.conf is the one in the superblock?
<cookiemon5ter> zykotic10: ok ty
<tbrown> Does anyone know if 8.04 is still supported
<whytw0sean> Anyone have a LInk to learn how to script?
<zykotic10> !8.04 | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<llutz> whytw0sean: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<LjL> jwtiyar: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/crossplatformui.postrm using "gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/crossplatformui.postrm". find the line that says "sudo killall -9 ztemtvcdromd". add a # sign at the start of that line. save. try again with apt-get
<whytw0sean> llutz, ty
<ThinkT510> tbrown: only on server
<stefg> superlou: yes. it should be the same you get in /proc/mdstat
<jwtiyar> LjL, ok
<ghabit> Fresh ubuntu 12.04 install. After entering password (login windows) there is a 10-15 seconds delay before unity (or gnome-shell) will be appeared. How to fix it? Help! ^)
<stefg> superlou: yes. it should be the same you get in mdadm --detail --scan
<kapz> how do i disable touchpad on ubuntu 12.04?  Fn+F6 does nothing...
<enzotib> kapz, synclient Touchpadoff=1
<Sidewinder> ghabit, That may be normal.
<stefg> superlou: http://www.ducea.com/2009/03/08/mdadm-cheat-sheet/
<pixelmonkey> how does one disable the "presence" indicator (from empathy?) in the Unity panel?
<tbrown> ubottu: Thinkt510: Thanks
<casper001> ghabit, unity shows me the screen in 0.1 second like a tv
<REK_007> is there a way to compile lm sensor from source [if any exist]
<superlou> stefg, awesome sheet, thanks
<Sidewinder> ghabit, At least it is on my machine; it's old. :)
<jwtiyar> LjL, you mean this change ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/969295/
<superlou> stefg, i'm going to try a restart and reattach before I try failing the drive.  will brb.  Thanks for all of the help!
<ghabit> I have a fast pc, and this behavior is only with ubuntu 12.04
<LjL> jwtiyar: yes
<tbrown> Does anyone know if lubuntu is better for lower computers
<kapz> thanks enzotib, it works!...can I associate it with my Fn key?
<ghabit> i am entering password - 10 seconds of sleep - then all things begins working.
<ThinkT510> tbrown: it should use less resouces
<stefg> kapz: how low?
<zykotic10> tbrown: lxde has much lower system requirements then unity/gnome3
<conor_ireland> hello
<ThinkT510> resources
<conor_ireland> Does Ubuntu have a system restore to rollback and upgrade?
<LjL> conor_ireland: no
<jwtiyar> LjL, Same problem
<kapz> stefg, what?
<casper001> ghabit, 12.04 is faster than 11.04 with gnome classic for me
<conor_ireland> LjL: it doesn't? smh at canonical
<zykotic10> !downgrade | conor_ireland upgrading scripts are only one direction...
<ubottu> conor_ireland upgrading scripts are only one direction...: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<stefg> kapz: tell about the system... how much ram, what CPU?
<ThinkT510> conor_ireland: backups and restores are the responsibility of the user
<LjL> jwtiyar: execute the file manually with "bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/crossplatformui.postrm", and pastebin the output so i can see where it fails now
<Cyberkilla> Well, I hate this HP Slimline :( WiFi card cuts out intermittently, USB keyboard stops working after half an hour (reconnect has no effect), and Totem and/or Compiz peg the CPU at 90% for no reason at all (fglrx)  :-(
<conor_ireland> LjL and zykotic10 ok thanks
<donvito> kapz = kapzas?
<conor_ireland> ThinkT510: ye, this is ubuntu I did not expect an upgrade to break compatibility with my graphics card.....
<kapz> stefg, its a lenovo laptop Z570......
<jwtiyar> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/969303/
<tbrown> ThinkT510: Zykotic10: I have a Laptop that has AMD Processor with 1.65GHz and 4.0GB of Ram and it been over heating like crazy I just dont know what is the write os for it. Am trying to do more thing on it but my computer is using more memmory then it need to:(
<kapz> donvito, kapz = me = kapz!
<donvito> ok
<donvito> kapz
<ThinkT510> conor_ireland: graphics cards are an ugly thing in linux, dominated by proprietry drivers
<zykotic10> !atemyram | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<LjL> jwtiyar: sorry, gave you the wrong command. you need to do "bash -x /var/lib/dpkg/info/crossplatformui.postrm remove"
<zykotic10> tbrown: *buntu uses more memory then many other gnu/linux distros...
<gaelfx> I have a Broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card and I'm using the STA drivers, but the connection I'm getting is only 65mbps, it should be able to connect at at least 150mbps though, as I have a router set for 300mbps connections, is there anything I can do to get my wireless connection faster?
<ThinkT510> tbrown: ram is there to be used
<zykotic10> ThinkT510: +1
<jwtiyar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969309/
<conor_ireland> ThinkT510: yep, has been like that for a very very long time. I thought Canonical had solved this for at least all the major ones (I have a macbook pro hardly a corner case graphic card)
<donvito> kapz are u from jalna india?
<walidvb_> graphic cards are a hassle indeed
<walidvb_> how can I verify that direct rendering is activated?
<ThinkT510> conor_ireland: macbook is a laptop, not a graphics card
<conor_ireland> I will have to snapshot next time, Canonical made me too trusting
<kapz> donvito, mmm, no.
<donvito> ok
<donvito> im from mumbai
<Cyberkilla> tbrown, I've never used a machine yet that didn't overheat with Linux running. I've had a Vaio, a Toshiba Satellite, an HP Mini, and a couple of desktop machines, and they all ran much hotter than in windows, and this is at idle.
<conor_ireland> ThinkT510: it has one of 2 graphic cards... that is my point
<zykotic10> walidvb_: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<kapz> good 4 u...i guess
<walidvb_> zykotic10: thx!
<LjL> jwtiyar: what an ugly script this is. well, change the line "sudo /bin/rm -Rd /usr/local/bin/ztemtApp/zteusbserial" into "sudo /bin/rm -R /usr/local/bin/ztemtApp/zteusbserial"
<stefg> kapz: that's a capable machine... i'd use standard ubuntu (64bit) on it
<oCean> donvito: this channel is not for social chat, it is ubuntu technical support. /join #ubuntu-offtopic channel for general chit chat and discussion
<conor_ireland> ThinkT510: and  very supported and common graphic cards at that
<walidvb_> zykotic10: it says yes, but when i run
<walidvb_>  nvidia-smi i have nothing
<ThinkT510> conor_ireland: when you discover a quick way to reverse engineer graphics card drivers or convince manufacturers to stick to open source we will be grateful
<zykotic10> walidvb_: is this ati/amd?
<walidvb_> no
<zykotic10> walidvb_: oh, nvidia.
<jwtiyar> LjL, sorry :) ok
<kapz> what are you talking about stefg...
<zykotic10> walidvb_: what is nvidia-smi?
<safeith> Are there any body who install alsa-linuxant-diver with conexant modem in ubuntu 12.04
<kapz> I AM using ubuntu 12.04
<jwtiyar> LjL, thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu solved , i made tired sorry again
<casper001> so is everybody
<LjL> jwtiyar: nice, np
<walidvb_> it's the nvidia system management interface program
<zykotic10> walidvb_: sorry, i have no idea what that is.  good luck.
<stefg> kapz, don't mind... i confused nicks
<tbrown> Cyberkilla: Do you know of any os that does not uses as much ram or anything like chrome os:)
<kapz> ugh
<zykotic10> walidvb_: how is it different from nvidia-settings?
<conor_ireland> ThinkT510: that is a completely seperate point. My graphics card was supported in Ubuntu 11.10 but completely screwed up in 12.04
<Jacruth> Hi there, I think this is not the best place to ask it, but I have updated my Debian-based OS and now my keyboard shortcuts doesn't work. Do you know what daemon or thing does manage it or what should I reinstall in order to bring it back?
<xangua> Jacruth: /join #debian
<oCean> Jacruth: ask in #debian channel?
<OerHeks> conor_ireland, optimus ?
<Jacruth> well, I mean Ubuntu
<whytw0sean> Anyone help me.. everytime i try to open a .sh file in term the terminal just closes fast
<Jacruth> xD
<walidvb_> zykotic10: www.pastebin.com/EQcMAG94
<conor_ireland> OerHeks: what?
<oCean> Jacruth: oh you did, don't ask here then please
<OerHeks> conor_ireland, dual videocard - optimus ?
<superlou> stefg, I did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/969318/.  It looks like the unattached drive really is unattached.  Maybe the superblock is damaged?
<walidvb_> i think it outpus the gpu usage, i figured it was smth like htop but for gpus?
<cookiemon5ter> who do i talk to about python issues on ubuntu
<conor_ireland> OerHeks: oh, no it is NVIDIA GeForce 320M i think
<Jacruth> I'll try to reboot it, maybe any daemon didn't start properly
<superlou> cookiemon5ter, is it unique to Ubuntu? or python in general?
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: unique to ubuntu
<zykotic10> walidvb_: sorry crossplatformui means nothing to me?
<cookiemon5ter> when i load the py shell and use help() then modules i get this http://pastebin.com/aw4XtFDn
<stefg> superlou: yeah, could be...
<superlou> cookiemon5ter, rats, then i probably won't be much help, sorry
<walidvb_> zykotic10: crossplatformui?
<gaelfx> I have a Broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card and I'm using the STA drivers, but the connection I'm getting is only 65mbps, it should be able to connect at at least 150mbps though, as I have a router set for 300mbps connections, is there anything I can do to get my wireless connection faster?
<whytw0sean> Anyone know why everytime i try to open a .sh file the terminal just copens and closes fast
<zykotic10> walidvb_: that pastebin you just sent
<stefg> superlou: have you checked in fdisk -l that the partition type is (still) raid?
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: should i make a bug report
<superlou> stefg, if I do the zero superblock as it asks, is that only pertinent to the lame drive, or to the whole raid? (I think i might need to read about how superblocks work)
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: also if you use 12.04 do you have that same issue
<zykotic10> walidvb_: sorry - i was looking in wrong window
<ThinkT510> whytw0sean: tried reading the script you are trying to run?
<_MagePsycho> how to extract single file from archive?
<stefg> superlou: it only takes sdc1 out of the array
<walidvb_> zykotic10: oh, i thought i'd sent the wrong pastebin ^^
<whytw0sean> ThinkT510,  Yeah i can read it
<superlou> stefg, Disk Utility says partition type Linux RAID autodetext xfd
<ThinkT510> whytw0sean: what is it meant to do?
<superlou> stefg, 0xfd
<stefg> superlou: that's correct
<whytw0sean> ThinkT510,  Well im learning to script.. so i just made a self deleting script of the file etc wanted to see if i did it right
<superlou> cookiemon5ter, what's the issue?
<gaelfx> does mplayer or vlc actually use the UVD feature of Radeon graphics cards? do you need to install fglrx for this to work?
<superlou> stefg, so the next step is zeroing the superblock on the lame drive?  In theory i'm no worse off since that drive isn't attaching?
<zykotic10> walidvb_: nvidia-smi only gives me a Timestamp entry?  so, you're a lot further ahead then me ;)  (PS. my nvidia drivers are working fine)
<stefg> superlou: right
<ThinkT510> whytw0sean: wouldn't it be better to start with hello world?
<walidvb_> zykotic10: hm
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: using help() within a py shell it says to invoke modules to get a list of modules
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: when i do this it crashes
<walidvb_> zykotic10: but this should list some processes running on the gpu, no?
<whytw0sean> ThinkT510,  yeh but im just trying things.. but my problem is everytime i open a .sh file the terminal just Opens an closes fast
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: http://pastebin.com/aw4XtFDn
<zykotic10> walidvb_: i have no idea - i'd never heard of it before you
<gaelfx> and for a final question, ftm, does apt-p2p help with Partner repos at all?
<walidvb_> zykotic10: ok, thanks anyway :)
<llutz> whytw0sean: how do you run the script?
<walidvb_> anyone familiar with nvidia-smi ? or with a command to view gpu usage?
<ThinkT510> whytw0sean: if it doesn't need to give any output then ofcourse it would
<superlou> cookiemon5ter, I get the same thing
<whytw0sean> llutz,  I've just been puting the script executable and click on it -> Run In Term or i would go to Term go to /desktop/ and ./ddhjd.sh
<mohd> Salutation.
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: i am new to ubuntu should i make a bug report
<llutz> whytw0sean: use xterm -hold -e yourscript                       if you don't want the terminal to close immediately
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: is there a ubuntu python team ?
<superlou> cookiemon5ter, You could I guess.  You might want to check the generic python IRC (which I think there is but forget the channel of).  Someone there is probably running on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> whytw0sean: add a sleep to the end of the file, may help
<ThinkT510> whytw0sean: plenty of help is also available in #bash (better help than i ever could be)
<superlou> I don't know if there is an ubuntu python team, sorry
<whytw0sean> ActionParsnip,  you me Exit? at the end of ur script
<ThinkT510> superlou: its just: #python
<ActionParsnip> whytw0sean: if you add the line:    sleep 20       the system will wait 20 seconds then end, keeping the window open#
<mohd> How can i change the power dynamicly in 12.40 !
<superlou> ThinkT510, thanks
<ActionParsnip> mohd: weird calendar you got there ;)
<cookiemon5ter> superlou: ty
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: meanwhile, in the 40th month of 2012...
<superlou> stefg, I zero'd the superblock, added the drive back, and now disk utility says it's recovering
<superlou> is that a good thing?
<mohd> ActionParsnip, :)
<stefg> superlou: phewww ... now let it do its thing... you can watch the progress in /proc/mdstat
<Ztane> so how can i change subpixel hinting or whatever in Precise / unity
<superlou> stefg, ok.  Maybe I'll by an extra drive to have as standby just in case.  Was starting to sweat this one
<shaneo> hey guys whats the best way to make a system image i want to upgrade my hdd and save all my data
<superlou> with my luck, i'll get a power surge and crash a good drive in the middle of this
<xangua> Ztane: myunity, gnome-tweak-tool, etc... loot of options
<zykotic10> shaneo: i've used the clonezilla livecd for system imaging before...
<stefg> superlou: sudo watch cat /proc/mdstat gives you a progress indicator in terminal... try not to reboot unless resync is complete
<shaneo> ok zykotic10 thanks ill check it out
<ActionParsnip> mohd: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/    there is an indicator for CPUfreq if you desire
<superlou> stefg, ah, watch! Was trying to remember that command.  If whatever metadata corruption had occured had hit 2 drives instead of one, would I have been hosed?
<gaelfx> is there any current documentation regarding apt-p2p? everything I'm finding is for 9.04
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: tried apt-fast?
<blnk> I'm trying to run the update manager but I get an error "failed to download repository information". The error is for "cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386" should I just remove it since I'm using Ubuntu 12.04?  or should the repository be updated to something else?
<zykotic10> gaelfx: if you want a easy local repo for multiple machine you also might want to check out apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng
<stefg> superlou: yes... although i have re*created* arrays without losing data. if you use the same raid level and chunk-size you only get new metadata, but the filesystem will be o.k.
<Ztane> xangua: wonder why this is not enabled anymore by default, it looks like someone vomited on my screen
<mohd> ActionParsnip, Thanks , but want to have control for AC Adaptor/battery .
<xangua> blnk: remove it from software sources, yes
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: never heard of it, googling now
<blnk> xangua: okay, thanks]
<enzotib> gaelfx, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man8/apt-p2p.8.html
<superlou> stefg, is there something i could run now to document the metadata before it's lost?  I'm assuming i built it with whatever the suggested Raid5 configurations were, but that was in the long ago
<gaelfx> enzotib: already seen it, it's not very clear how to get it going in 12.04 though
<_zimbo_> how can i stop X from starting automatically at after booting
<ThinkT510> !text | _zimbo_
<ubottu> _zimbo_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<stefg> superlou: sudo mdadm --detail /dev/md0   ... and remember: raid is no substitution for backups
<MilanFIN> can someone help me with my sound card problem, I'm having asus xonar DG and no sound... Using ubuntu 10.04 and alsa 1.0.24
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thing is, I'm trying to install skype from partner repos, but I'm in China and it's INCREDIBLY slow (it will take over 8 hours at the actual rate it's going, nevermind what it says it will take at current speeds)
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: what does alsamixer reveal?
<ubuntu_> why am i getting this error any clue :  kernel panic -not syncing out of memory and no killable process
<_zimbo_>  ThinkT510 thanks
<ThinkT510> _zimbo_: no worries :)
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: it sounds like you're out of RAM
<superlou> stefg, the raid's 2TB.  One day I'll be able to afford equivalent space to backup.  As it is, at least the odds of two drives dying are worse than one.  Maybe i'll use this as an excuse to buy an SSD for the OS and apps, and give the RAID5 2 spares
<intore> hi, i've seen a strange thing today on my ubuntu 11.10. after rebooting in recovery mode, i inserted password root but i can't modify any file: read only flesystem. is it normal?
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: i have 3G ram and i am getting this error at bootup
<incog> HELLO
<incog> INCOG HERE
<ThinkT510> !caps | incog
<ubottu> incog: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Gnea> incog: please turn your capslock off
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: at first i thought my ram got bad but replacing the ram is not helping
<incog> NO
<incog> I DECLINE
<Ztane> intore: yes, you can try mount / -o rw,remount
<incog> I LIKE TO SHOUT
<incog> AND TO SUCK
<FloodBot1> incog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> superlou: a 2TB drive goes for ~100 bucks. rather have it a separate single drive and use rsync / rdiff-backup to do regular backups. raid will not prevent you from a borked filesystem or accidental deletion
<MilanFIN> ThinkT510 my alsamixer doesnt show the card if I hit f6 but it is shown in lspci
<house> #centos
<gaelfx> Floodbot, I love you
<MilanFIN> I have already posted to forums about this
<hazard> Where do I look to shut off home dir encryption?
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: and the first screen shows?
<MilanFIN> wait
<ubuntu_> why am i getting this error any clue :  kernel panic -not syncing out of memory and no killable process
<motoko> Hi
<ThinkT510> ubuntu_: something is sucking up all your ram
<StevenR> ubuntu_: you've run out of memory, and you have no processes that the kernel can kill. When does that error occur?
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: i have 3G ram and i am getting this error at bootup
<StevenR> ubuntu_: what does memtest say?
<MilanFIN> http://i.imgur.com/UzjpB.pngThinkT510
<MilanFIN> that is the screen
<intore> Ztane, thanks
<superlou> stefg, true that.  A flat tire just took my computer budget and ran a few weeks ago, but it definitely sounds like a good idea.  Thanks for all the help!  I'm going to step away and let recovery do it's thing before i'm tempted to do something stupid
<ubuntu_> StevenR: at bootup and memtest is giving the same error msg
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: front mi is muted
<MilanFIN> mi = ?
<Ztane> intore: or if it has errors, then fsck /dev/yourrootdevice first
<StevenR> ubuntu_: what do you mean?
<intore> Ztane, on ubuntu 10.04 was not like that
<MilanFIN> I cant even choose my sound card
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: maybe you have some bad RAM slots
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: also there is arrows on the right, can you see more bars when you go right?
<Ztane> intore: it depends...
<MilanFIN> ye
<ubuntu_> gaelfx: i replaced my ram still no luck
<MilanFIN> but that is not the ASUS sound card
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: what do they show?
<StevenR> ubuntu_: try with just one dimm?
<gaelfx> ubuntu_: yeah, that's why I said slots. Perhaps the slots for RAM have gone bad
<StevenR> ubuntu_: try a different slot? (could just be the "first" slot is bad)
<MilanFIN> ThinkT510 what does it matter if that card is my INTEGRATED one
<MilanFIN> not the ASUS
<ubuntu_> StevenR:i tried that just plugged the 2G ram in master slot and no slave still it's not working
<intore> Ztane, by the configuration?
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: the first screen always shows the card that is in use
<MilanFIN> yes
<MilanFIN> and that is not asus?
<StevenR> ubuntu_: don't use the master slot?
<MilanFIN> I think
<Dratono> Sigh, why do I always click the update button when it comes up
<ubuntu_> StevenR: i have tried the other slot
<MilanFIN> the alsamixer doesnt find the card http://i.imgur.com/SSgOi.png
<StevenR> ubuntu_: sounds like the slots are faulty then
<MilanFIN> I want to get sound to my headset
<Dratono> Ok, 12.04 have introduced an extreme blurryness to text, moving the mouse is really slow and everything is slow, it's like the graphics card is broken or something
<hazard> Can anyone tell me how to turn off the home directory encryption? I find that I can't currently afford the space it requires.
<ActionParsnip> Dratono: what video chip do you use?
<Dratono> I'm running ubuntu in virtualbox, was perfect 11.10, now it's totally broken
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: can you show me the screen to the right please?
<Ztane> intore: well yes, and ofc the conditions why did you drop into the rescude mode
<MilanFIN> ye
<Ztane> hmm
<ubuntu_> StevenR: no it's not ram i think because when i pulled off my hdd it's woring fine through live cd
<ActionParsnip> Dratono: tried changing text rendering options?
<MilanFIN> ThinkT510 here http://i.imgur.com/x38vl.png
<ubuntu_> StevenR: then it's HDD but why ???
<StevenR> ubuntu_: have you tried a different drive?
<Ztane> nope, subpixel hinting still looks like sh*t in the top
<Sidewinder> ubuntu_, Either bad ram or wrong type of ram?
<Ztane> *bar
<Ztane> ActionParsnip: there is no way of changing any text rendering options easily anymore :S
<MilanFIN> I think you dont see that the options of the card we are looking at the moment are not the ones of the asus card
 * alankila waits for the day when linux will do subpixel hinting rendering properly. I think it's going to require an opengl shader to do, if people insist on hardware-accelerated compositing though.
<Dratono> ActionParsnip: the text is blurry with green and red mixed in, it's like someone took subpixel rendering and made it backwards
<ubuntu_> StevenR: i dnt have one right now
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: hmm, not sure what spdif d is but that is muted
<StevenR> ubuntu_: it's possibly a software fault. Are you able to reinstall? Or possibly the whole motherboard is bad, or there could be some other psu/cpu problem.
<MilanFIN> becouse I cant even see the card from alsamixer
<ubuntu_> StevenR: what is the worst thing possible
<StevenR> ubuntu_: I don't understand your question?
<Ztane> Dratono: is the text blurred everywhere, or just the top bar in unity; mine looks ok everywhere else except the menu bar; the menu bar is as if someone had soaked it in water
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: see the MM's in the bars? press m on those to unmute them
<ubuntu_> StevenR: i am using my system without HDD in live session
<StevenR> ubuntu_: so?
<MilanFIN> but that is wrong CARD
<ActionParsnip> Dratono: if you search dash for the word:  font    does anything show?
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: i prefer to keep it in channel please
<ubuntu_> StevenR: do i have to replace my HDD then
<Dratono> ztane: yeah, only place with text when I just started ubuntu so, but I fixed it by changing the background
<StevenR> ubuntu_: try reinstalling
<minas> hi. I recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04. After upgrading, the "hibernate" option has dissappeared... Does anyone know a fix for that?
<MilanFIN> I need to make my alsamixer see my asus xonar card
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: i don't know how to do that
<Ztane> alankila: you ought to say: "waits for the day when linux will do subpixel hinting rendering work properly AGAIN"
<MilanFIN> ok
<gaelfx> where is sources.list?
<ubuntu_> StevenR: with HDD in the system i am getting the same error msg whenever i am trying to reinstall on boot into live mode
<oCean> gaelfx: /etc/apt
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: maybe the driver just isn't there for 10.04 (are you using 10.04?)
<alankila> Ztane: it never did work, imo, so...
<gaelfx> oCean: thanks :D
<ubuntu_> StevenR: without HDD it's working fine in live mode
<StevenR> ubuntu_: what version of ubuntu?
<MilanFIN> I am using 10.04
<Ztane> alankila: it did work for me for 2+ years :D
<ubuntu_> StevenR: 12.04 64 bit
<MilanFIN> but updating alsamixer should do it
<alankila> The problem is more complex than people appreciate, and consequently everything ever rendered by linux software comes out slightly color fringed
<alankila> you just get used to it and don't pay attention to it anymore
<stefg> minas: first check that /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume has the UUID for your swap partition (get that by sudo blkid)
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: maybe
<StevenR> ubuntu_: try 10.04
<StevenR> ubuntu_: if that doesn't work, it looks like you have either a motherboard or HDD fault.
<ThinkT510> MilanFIN: i'd get 12.04 if i were you, its suprisingly good
<alankila> http://bel.fi/~alankila/lcd/lcd.png is linux and windows 7 rendering almost the same thing side by side, the bottom left result is the typical linux result
<Ztane> I will soon rip unity off my computer, and replace it with kde, for good.
<alankila> can be instantly identified by the extreme darkening of green text on violet
<minas> stefg: That's what I get: /dev/sda1: LABEL="SYSTEM" UUID="58E82BA8E82B837C" TYPE="ntfs"
<minas> /dev/sda2: LABEL="WINDOWS" UUID="181E32711E324850" TYPE="ntfs"
<minas> /dev/sda5: UUID="57a2b277-23b7-46a4-8173-c692dd0dc6e7" TYPE="swap"
<minas> /dev/sda6: UUID="0465889c-8bbe-4f44-88bd-8c48874d91f0" TYPE="swap"
<minas> /dev/sda7: UUID="60631435-2cfb-444c-8c26-969db9b5ea75" TYPE="ext4"
<minas> /dev/sda8: UUID="0ba45e58-ce46-4ba3-a772-38e737bf8a91" TYPE="swap"
<ubuntu_> StevenR: i have important data on the disk can i get that out ??
<mohd> Back.
<ActionParsnip> minas: use a pastebin in future please
<DarkAceZ> Ztane: Gnome2 works on 12.
<ThinkT510> Ztane: or just install kubuntu and not have unity there in the first place
<zykotic10> MilanFIN: i take it, alsamixer then F6 doesn't list your card?
<ThinkT510> DarkAceZ: no it doesn't
<Sidewinder> !testdisk | ubuntu_
<DarkAceZ> I got it to... Sorta.
<DarkAceZ> A rollback tweak./
<coolpro> Hello, how to reset default display settings for a specific user?
<ThinkT510> !wfm | DarkAceZ
<ubottu> DarkAceZ: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<StevenR> ubuntu_: maybe. If it's a motherboard fault, then the disk is probably fine. If the disk is faulty, then probably not. .... There are usb-sata converters you could try.
<DarkAceZ> wat
<ubuntu_> !testdisk
<Sidewinder> oops, no factoid on testdisk? Hmm..
<stefg> minas, i doubt there's any sensible reason in having 3 swap partitions on the same disk ...
<MilanFIN> zykotic10 YES
<MilanFIN> someone got my problem :D
<MilanFIN> it works on win
<DarkAceZ> There's nothing wrong with what I said...
<Sidewinder> ubuntu_, Testdisk is a data recovery program.
<ThinkT510> DarkAceZ: gnome2 isn't supported for 12.04, it will likely break stuff
<minas> stefg: I'm sorry, I don't even know what a swap partition is
<Steevca> When i run hotot twitter client it just hangs and closes,i am ruining ubuntu 12.04.
<Ztane> DarkAceZ: gnome2 really did not even work on 11.10
<stefg> minas: you should have a complete backup of your windows and linux installation and clean up the mess before going any further
<ActionParsnip> minas: it's like the pagefile in windows
<Ztane> DarkAceZ: it "sort of" worked.
<minas> ActionParsip: Oh, I see
<rabbi1> just installed a new font, but my gnome fonts are changed to that :( how to get my default font back ?
<gaelfx> I'm trying to get debtorrent to work, but after editing sources.list (as per debtorrent's manpage) I get the error that the package skype was not found, did I do something wrong?
<minas> stefg: Ok, so do I have to remove the two of the three?
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder: you can make one if you want ;)
<motoko_> anyone suggest a GUI tool similar to Windows Task Manager in ubuntu?
<xax> hey all! I have to get rid of some megabytes on my ubuntu .. I just find /var/lib/apt/lists/ports.ubuntu.com_ubuntu-ports_dists_oneiric_universe_source_Sources .. Can I delete it?
<stefg> !swap | minas
<ubottu> minas: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<stefg> minas: right ...
<ThinkT510> motoko: xfce and lxde has taskmanagers
<eutheria> what is the name of the icon theme that goes with ambiance?
<coolpro> I was playing with Display settings on default user, and now the monitor is only displaying the view on Guest account.
<stefg> minas: how much ram do you have ?
<minas> stefg: Ok, I will read the link that obuttu has sent me for now
<Ztane> alankila: no, actually, the text rendering needs to know the exact ordering of your subpixels to be rendered correctly
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: it can be whatever you want
<Sidewinder> ActionParsnip, Thanks, I was askin' for ubuntu_ 's problem.
<ThinkT510> eutheria: isn't tango default?
<eutheria> ActionParsnip, by default it was set to something
<Ztane> however I do not know where to change it anymore :D
<coolpro> how do I reset display settings?
<alankila> Ztane: sure, that's part of it. But it also needs to know the color space of your monitor, and it needs to do per-component alpha blending
<alankila> the color space conversions and per-component alphas are currently just ignored.
<Ztane> alankila: hmm yu might be right
<xangua> (10:41:26) eutheria: what is the name of the icon theme that goes with ambiance? - ubuntu mono
<alankila> bel.fi/~alankila/lcd/ looks still pretty bad in my 12.04 virual machine
<eutheria> thanks xangua
<alankila> the "Browser" result is imo darker than it should be and there's clear coloring of the text
<gaelfx> I'm getting exactly the same problem when trying to install skype using apt-p2p
<eutheria> xangua, ubuntu mono light or dark?
<Trel> When you use smbpasswd -a (as root) to change another password and you have password sync on, what would prevent it from changing the login password of the other user?
<xangua> eutheria: if the theme is dark...
<eutheria> the reason why i ask, when i installed ubuntu i only did a console based system, i then added the cinnamon ppa and installed that be default, but i don't like any of the gtk3 themes,  they all have some quirk that irritates me
<eutheria> so i figured i would use the default ubuntu gtk/icon themes
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: depends on the distro really.
<rabbi1> texlive-base-bin is not installed... !! what could be the problem ? how to solve this ?
<jrib> rabbi1: tell us what you are trying to do
<eutheria> ActionParsnip, and that would be ubuntu, all i did different to install was use the alternative installer and not pick a desktop
<Steevca> When i run hotot twitter client it just hangs and closes,i am ruining ubuntu 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: every ambiance theme I've seen seems to use Humanity icons
<CaBa_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: run it from terminal, the output may help
<rabbi1> jrib: installed a font, that screwed up my gnome fonts, then i reset my gnome fonts and the config to default.
<CaBa_> what package would i install for a fully functional gnome desktop environment in precise? is gnome-desktop-environment sufficient?
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<rabbi1> jrib: now, i still have this one font, not the default SA NS, in all the places, i get that texlive-binaries eorror when try to reinstall --purge fontconfig files
<ThinkT510> !notunity | CaBa_
<ubottu> CaBa_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jrib> rabbi1: pastebin command and full output please
<CaBa_> ThinkT510: thx
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: is there a config folder anywhere in $HOME
<ThinkT510> CaBa_: unity isn't as bad as i thought it would be
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: Unity is a fully functional shell for the fully functional gnome desktop
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<robgraves> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969426/
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: yes, but i'm not to decide what WM is to be used at these desktops. so a discussion which shell is better or worse is useless :)
<ThinkT510> !brain | robgraves
<ubottu> robgraves: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Trel> Sorry, got disconnected if anyone had replied
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<jrib> rabbi1: earlier wwhen you said "i reset my gnome fonts and the config to default", what did you do exactly?
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: you can use compiz wm in unity, or mutter (if memory serves) in unity2d
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: so you can decide and easily
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: decide what?
<eutheria> find a nice plain theme these days is hard
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: which WM to use
<minas> stefg: It seems that I have three partitions (although I don't know if they are partitions or files) but the total size is 3.9 GB (same as my RAM). I think that's ok right?
<Steevca> ActionParsnip: Any ideas?
<rabbi1> jrib: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4989/reset-gnome-font-configuration .... Those five steps gconftool-2 --unset
<minas> stefg: (for swap)
<rabbi1> jrib: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .... later this
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: as i said... i dont and dont want to decide that for dozens of users. i must provide them with the ability to continue to use their old environment. i'm not talking about removing unity here, i simply have to provide also xfce, kde and gnome as it is company policy. period.
<jrib> rabbi1: so this error you see now is probably unrelated and was already there then
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: sounds like a lot of bloat, i'd contest the policy in a meeting
<jrib> rabbi1: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/tex-common.postinst  also what version of ubuntu is this?
<ThinkT510> CaBa_: gnome2 is no longer available, if that is the gnome you want to give them
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: there is no reason to
<rabbi1> jrib: 10.04
<CaBa_> ThinkT510: thats not an issue
<ThinkT510> CaBa_: awesome, well i can highly recommend xfce
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: I gave you a how to so you can make it look like Gnome2, is that what you needed?
<deamosreapos> Hello,
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: i'm fine also with gnome 3
<deamosreapos> Im running into an issue driver related, I got 2 screens attached to my pc, and when I install the restricted drivers I get a nice purple screen of death, if I keep the system drivers it does work
<rabbi1> jrib: pastebin the entire content of tex-common.postinst ? its huge
<jrib> rabbi1: yes
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: where is the issue then please?
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos:  Glad you identified the cause... as to the solution, that might be more difficult to determine!
<ThinkT510> CaBa_: lxde and enlightenment are also available, as is openbox
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969451/
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: and fluxbox and enlightenment
<CaBa_> oh right, enlighment is also supported.
<CaBa_> but fluxbox isnt
<jrib> rabbi1: add "set -x" below the first line
<usuario_> olzz
<usuario_> olzzz
<usuario_> oklaa
<usuario_> olaaa
<rabbi1> jrib: okay
<usuario_> olaaaa
<usuario_> hi
<usuario_> !¡
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple I had to reinstall the entire system, (got some other weird errors I think my HDD is also dieing :() But should I do something to resolve this faster or not? Cause I dont think its good to run without proper drivers for a graphic card (I can use the things I want too I recon but still)
<usuario_> hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: the problem is that when i login with the session type "gnome" i don't have any logout button and stuff like that... i only have "Applications" and "Places", the rest of the bar is empty
<usuario_> fuck yours
<mohd> This toshiba mutlimediakeys are disabled , am loking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<usuario_> yes ye s
<rabbi1> jrib: first line: is after "TEXMFTREES ?
<Shanth> how to automatically run startx when booted
<ThinkT510> Shanth: it should be: sudo service lightdm start
<jrib> rabbi1: the first line is "#!/bin/sh -e" in your paste.  Below that one, add "set -x"
<zykotic10> Shanth: it's a lot easier to use a DM if you want Xorg to autostart
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: I'd want to sort out a dying hard-drive before anything else, failures to read the device might be behind the issues you're seeing
<ActionParsnip> !panels | CaBa_
<ubottu> CaBa_: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<deamosreapos> true that, but how to do that?
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: try that
<rabbi1> jrib: with out # or after # ?
<mohd> So , where is System log Viewer located!
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: i emptied my home folder before i logged in
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: I've been bitten by that in the past, its a painful lesson when you waste hours trying to fix what you think is the problem
<jrib> rabbi1: without
<Trel> Is there any way with Samba to have it show up on the network as two machines?
<rabbi1> jrib: \
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, done
<jrib> rabbi1: run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<greenit> hi, how can i cd into a cd, which is mounted through clicking on it in nautilus?
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: You could configure to run two separate instances on two (virtual) network interfaces
<zykotic10> greenit: check "mount" and/or see ~/.gvfs (you might not have that?)
<philinux> updatedb runs once a day. How do you increase the frequency
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: But that'd be hard work. Easier would be to run a virtual machine to give a 2nd instance
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, "Errors were encountered ---- tex-common itrans-fonts texlive-binaries
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple seems that the HDD is heatlhy according to the Disk Util
<greenit> zykotic10, thx :)
<jrib> rabbi1: you need to pastebin the entire output (there should be a lot of it)
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: Check the /var/log/kern.log for any errors in reading disk
<Trel> Damn, I hate windows sometimes
<Trel> I have two shares, that require different credentials to access
<Shanth> is ubuntu reads NTFS at the same speed it does for ext4 ?
<Trel> Windows is caching the first one I login to preventing access to the second
<sandertje> i want to confirm something: i'm want to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS. This will NOT delete any files in my home folder, right?
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple what I should be looking for? (no clue what im reading or just searh for error?)
<`prixon> what window manager are you using?
<Shanth> GnoME
<ThinkT510> sandertje: shouldn't, but backup first
<zykotic10> sandertje: it shouldn't (fyi the LTS->LTS upgrade isn't scheduled until the first point release)
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969462/   that's the max i could get, missing some lines from top
<Shanth> is ubuntu reads NTFS at the same speed it does for ext4 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: The usual error is a drive not ready report ... usually lots of them
<`prixon> since gnome-do stopped working as a docky, I find it hard to get along
<Shanth> is ubuntu reads NTFS at the same speed it does for ext4 ?
<vuongdothanhhuy> sandertje: in any circumstance, backup first, just in case.
<jrib> rabbi1: dpkg -l texlive-base
<Shanth> is ubuntu reads NTFS at the same speed it does for ext4 ?
<ThinkT510> Shanth: stop repeating
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple only error I find is: EXT4-fs (sdb2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<sandertje> zykotic10: when will that be?
<Shanth> ok sorry
<coolpro> how to reset laucher placement in displays?
<coolpro> laucher*
<zykotic10> !schedule | sandertje
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: i anyway did that reset thing, no effect. nothing in the panel except those two
<ubottu> sandertje: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<rabbi1> jrib: no packages found matching texlive-base
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: OK, that sounds good, so time to think about why the video driver does what it does. I suspect its an issue with grub's GFX (graphics) mode conflicting with how the hardware wants to be configured
<ThinkT510> coolpro: moving the icons is simple drag and drop
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: You could try reconfiguring GRUB to use text-mode
<sazawal> any latex guy?
<CaBa_> lol
<coolpro> ThinkT510, nope, i'm talking about parameter under display settings (displays)
<rabbi1> jrib: no packages found matching texlive-base
<CaBa_> sazawal: dirty talk, ha?
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple so instead of a graphically boot it gives me just text?
<oCean> CaBa_: please move on
<sazawal> CaBa_, no caba
<Trel> IntuitiveNipple: I found a solution that works in my scenario, but it's not a good overall one
<jrib> rabbi1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: Yes. You'd edit /etc/default/grub and uncomment the line "GRUB_TERMINAL=console", then do sudo update-grub
<CaBa_> sazawal: whats your problem?
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: FYI, this is how the session looks like: http://photomics.org/nc18347y.png
<sazawal> CaBa_, I want to add a large matrix in two lines, how to do it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: it is an unusual requirement
<CaBa_> sazawal: what do you mean by "add in two lines"?
<sazawal> CaBa_, it couldnt be accomodated in one line
<sandertje> zykotic10: ah ok. Why is that actually? Does that mean the 12.04 version as it is isn't actually fully ready?
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969477/  ----- sources.list
<sazawal> CaBa_, I have already used {smallmatrix} still not coming
<jrib> rabbi1: run « sudo apt-get update » any errors?
<esmirlin> can anyone explain what's vala and what's its benefits?
<ActionParsnip> CaBa_: gotcha
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969478/ ------ sources.list.save
<oCean> sandertje: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-10-04-to-12-04-lts
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple so I now should reenable the driver and reboot the system en check whats going on?
<jrib> rabbi1:
<jrib> rabbi1: wait, why sources.list.save?  And not sources.list?
<CaBa_> sazawal: well at some point you just won't wanna use inline math but make it an equation
<coolpro> ThinkT510, i changed Laucher Placement to None, and i can't see any view
<zykotic10> sandertje: it's assumed LTS users want a stable system, but ubuntu releases aren't exactly "tested" very well prior to release - so some real-world testing is typically required.  Thus the delay for LTS users.
<jrib> rabbi1: never mind, I got confused.  I see you pasted both now
<rabbi1> jrib: had both, so thought both and sent
<ThinkT510> coolpro: oh, sorry, i've never messed with that
<sazawal> CaBa_, I am using begin{equation}
<jrib> rabbi1: he joys of having a small terminal window ;)
<jrib> the
<CaBa_> sazawal: can you paste the code in question somewhere?
<sazawal> CaBa_, actually the problem is when I place half of the columns in one line I dont want to add a right bracket
<_skpl> how do i install flash in ubuntu 12.04?
<sazawal> CaBa_, and in the next line I dont want to add left bracket
<coolpro> Is there any way to access Display settings and change them using commands?
<jrib> !flash | _skpl
<ubottu> _skpl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rabbi1> jrib: better is working one, small or big, i got big screen cant read even a bit.... what ever u type i am copying it in gedit and then following .... )
<escott> sazawal, if you want matching \left and \right but dont want the \right to show do \left( \right.
<sazawal> CaBa_, it is giving error that I have to add both the brackets
<CaBa_> sazawal: can you paste an example that compiles and express what you'd like to change about it?
<Marzata> what Ubuntu is best for a netbook?
<sandertje> zykotic10: ah, thnx. I guess I'll have to wait till July then.
<gaelfx> I have a Broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card and I'm using the STA drivers, but the connection I'm getting is only 65mbps, it should be able to connect at at least 150mbps though, as I have a router set for 300mbps connections, is there anything I can do to get my wireless connection faster?
<ThinkT510> coolpro: can you bring up the hud or dash?
<IntuitiveNipple> deamosreapos: one step at a time. Do the GRUB change, reboot, check its OK. Then install the proprietary drivers, reboot, test.
<gaelfx> Marzata: depends on the netbook
<CaBa_> sazawal: well if you use \left, you have to use \right. but you can use a dummy-\right
<zykotic10> sandertje: you don't "have to" - you can choose to update now if you wish
<deamosreapos> IntuitiveNipple will do so then brb
<Trel> IntuitiveNipple: that wasn't a requirement. My problem is I have two shares with different credentials. Windows caches the credentials from the first one I login to preventing me from accessing the second.
<jrib> rabbi1: ok, anything interesting from « sudo apt-get update »?  (I know I started talking about something else since asking you to do that)
<gaelfx> Marzata: what machine are we actually talking about here?
<sazawal> CaBa_, how to use the dummy \right?
<rabbi1> jrib: no errors, but stuck at 99%. this google stable shit
<CaBa_> sazawal: \left(blabla\right.
<escott> sazawal, \right.
<CaBa_> sazawal: mind the period
<coolpro> ThinkkT510: What is the hund or hash?
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: I seem to vaguely recall there is a Windows registry key you can alter to stop that credential caching
<sazawal> CaBa_,  \right with the dot?
<jrib> rabbi1: you probably have more repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<CaBa_> sazawal: yep
<Marzata> gaelfx: lenovo s10-2, 2 GB ram,
<rabbi1> jrib: no erros,.... done
<ThinkT510> coolpro: dash = super key, hud = alt key
<jrib> rabbi1: try again: dpkg -l texlive-base
<sazawal> CaBa_, I have tried it ..... but let me try again with \right space dot
<CaBa_> no space
<Trel> IntuitiveNipple: if you come across it let me know, but the only thing I found is using net use * /delete and net use /persistent:no each time I need to switch, which of course prevents me from mapping a drive
<mmc_> hello... i am having a weird problem trying to install ubuntu
<Sky[x]> apt-get install gitosis  package not exist on ubuntu server 12.04 ?
<rabbi1> jrib: no packages found :(
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: plz be specific
<sazawal> CaBa_, not working with or without space
<rabbi1> that -l or -1 ?
<coolpro> ThinkT510: still not getting what you mean. I can't see any view on my primary user anymore, after I change Laucher Placement to None. I can't only see view on Guess session.
<jrib> rabbi1: what does « uname -m » return?
<rabbi1> jrib: i mean "el" or "one" ?
<gaelfx> Marzata: that's a 10-incher with 1024x600 resolution, correct?
<coolpro> i can*
<jrib> rabbi1: el
<mmc_> ok, i'll try... when i boot the install cd, i get.... a garbled screen
<CaBa_> sazawal: well sorry, but without code i can't help you
<mmc_> the very first thing i get, is a garbled screen
<Marzata> gaelfx: yes
<gaelfx> Marzata: and an N570 processor?
<rabbi1> jrib: x86_64
<CaBa_> ActionParsnip: so any clue what might be wrong?
<sazawal> CaBa_, can you come in private so that I can send you the code?
<rabbi1> jrib: i got AMD
<CaBa_> sazawal: just paste it to a paste site
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-logon-windows-no-domain/
<CaBa_> sazawal: such as pastebin.com
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: which ver are you using?
<jrib> rabbi1: essentially your postinst script is failing because it can't find the texlive-base package.  And your dpkg can't find it either despite the fact that it should be available (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=texlive-base&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all)
<sazawal> CaBa_, okay
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: any version....
<ThinkT510> coolpro: not sure what you mean by "see view"
<Marzata> gaelfx: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N280   @ 1.66GHz
<rabbi1> jrib: so unfortunately, i have install new ub untu ?
<jrib> rabbi1: what do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: also, possibly better, this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/turning-off-samba-user-credentials-cache-721057/
<coolpro> ThinkT510: there is no view on the monitor on primary account. it is not working, only on guesst session.
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: i have tried 11.10, 11.04, 12.04... both the livecd and the alt install cd
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, right, i think that was red gave some message,
<sazawal> CaBa_, should I just send you the link of the page where I wrote it?
<mmc_> this is what I get: http://ubuntuone.com/0ZKjH8JaNzJGUXrE0tzG1W
<sazawal> CaBa, http://pastebin.com/Fa1a54b6
<gaelfx> Marzata: ok, first things first, you'll need 32-bit, no matter which desktop environment you choose. I personally think that lubuntu will work best on that, however, you might want to use plain old ubuntu on it and then install lubuntu-desktop just to try it out
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: x86_64
<mohd> I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: oops! sound strange
<jrib> rabbi1: if you can pastebin the output from « sudo apt-get update » that may help as well
<OutLander> outy
<coolpro> ThinkT510: just monitor indicator led blinking.
<ThinkT510> coolpro: i have an idea but it is a little convoluted
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969510/  --- -sources.list.d
<mohd> Going to a real console , and pressing multimedia keys does not show any output !
<jose> saludos
<coolpro> ThinkT510, what is that idea?
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: did u look at my screenshot?
<ThinkT510> coolpro: make a backup of your home folder then delete the folder and try logging in again, then restore what you need from the backup
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969514/
<rabbi1> jrib: ^ update
<vuongdothanhhuy> yes, I did
<CaBa> sazawal: stand by
<IntuitiveNipple> mmc_: that looks like a video adapter/driver bug, I used to see those alot but not recently. The usual workaround is to edit the boot menu of the installer to set a specific known-good video mode, or not to allow the Linux kernel to use internal mode-setting (nomodeset)
<ThinkT510> coolpro: that should regenerate the home folder with default settings (like your guest account default settings)
<vuongdothanhhuy> I'm not a professional about Ubuntu, but I guess it's a problem about the VGA driver. Did you try the earlier one, like 9 8 or even 6 version? which use older different kernel source?
<jose> tengo una duda estoy instalndo xubuntu y quiero instalar mysqladministrator, no lo concigo en el centro de software que hago ?
<jrib> rabbi1: pastebin this too (you'll probably get an error): apt-cache policy texlive-base
<coolpro> ThinkT510: I can't access my home folder or anything. I can only login to Guess session.
<coolpro> Guest*
<vuongdothanhhuy> IntuitiveNipple: but he can't even get to this screen to set settings!
<gaelfx> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vuongdothanhhuy> he said the very first stuff he gets is that screen
<Marzata> gaelfx: thanks! what do you recommend: lubuntu, xubuntu or ubuntu-server+openbox?
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: lubuntu :)
<coolpro> I just simply need to edit the settings with command line. how do I do that?
<gaelfx> Marzata: lubuntu is probably best, but server+openbox is a very fun idea :D
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: is it possible to change the boot options on the iso before i burn it? b/c i cant pass any arguments to the boot while it's booting
<ThinkT510> coolpro: may need to use either the recovery mode to get a root terminal or a livecd/usb
<rabbi1> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/969517/
<jrib> rabbi1: what's the output of: grep main /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: gaelfx: lubuntu doesn't have LTS?
<pmp6nl> Hello all, how do I determine what user the web server is running under?  Thanks!
<jrib> rabbi1: erm... hold on...
<jose> thanks !
<IntuitiveNipple> mmc_: Try this (blank screen/corrupted screen are symptoms of the same issue usually) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah
<jrib> rabbi1: so what does this do now: dpkg -l texlive-base
<Sna4x8> pmpnl: try ps -ef --forest |grep apache
<gaelfx> Marzata: not sure, what makes you say that?
<ActionParsnip> Marzata: the packages in the LTS are the same, so you will get updates
<coolpro> Thinkt510: I can login to my primary user using SSH.
<ThinkT510> coolpro: good idea, that would work
<rabbi1> jrib: no packages found matching texlive-base
<CaBa> sazawal: compiles just fine for me
<Marzata> ActionParsnip: gaelfx: but not for the desktop?
<jrib> rabbi1: wha...
<_skpl> can someone help me? i just installed flash from the software center but i cant play flash movies on the web
<CaBa> sazawal: did you include the amsmath package?
<coolpro> ThinkT510: My question, how to change those settings using terminal?
<jrib> rabbi1: oh wait that makes sense I guess
<_skpl> it says i need and upgrade
<ThinkT510> coolpro: no idea sorry
<sazawal> CaBa, yes i did :(
<jrib> rabbi1: what does « dpkg --configure -a » do now?  Still error out?
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: yeah, try that solution first
<sazawal> CaBa, you mean with \right. it is compiling?
<pmp6nl> Sna4x8, it looks like www-data is on there the most.  Thanks
<mmc_> IntuitiveNipple: i have seen all of those suggestions... but i can't see the screen to follow the instructions
<Sna4x8> pmp6nl: That's the one.
<ThinkT510> coolpro: but if you were to do what i suggested through ssh then that would restore default settings
<pmp6nl> Sna4x8, Thanks!
<Sna4x8> np
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: IntuitiveNipple: it is garbled as soon as my bios screen is gone
<CaBa> sazawal: http://pastebin.com/HAeUjVqV <= this is what i compiled, and it works just fine
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: yes, I think there is a way to change it, lived CD use ISOlinux bootloader to load, just edit the file settings.
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, same errors
<ThinkT510> coolpro: it is rather convoluted but the only thing i can think of
<sazawal> CaBa, ohh let me see again
<jrib> rabbi1: sudo apt-get install texlive-base
<ThinkT510> coolpro: sorry i'm rather useless
<CaBa> anyone on the "where are all my gnome-panel items" issue? :P
<rabbi1> jrib: is chrome messing up something ?
<balazs> Hello. How do I change alt+tab behavior so that it switches between all windows, not just the ones in the current workplace ?
<Sna4x8> When I start 12.04: 1) aptd crashes. 2) colord crashes. 3) I get an error saying "Could not grab your mouse."
<jrib> rabbi1: no, this is probably a bug in the .postinst script
<Sna4x8> Of the three, I really care about 3 since I can't click anything!  Any help?
<coolpro> Thinkt510: it's fine. I am wondering why noone else is replying in such easy question as display settings.
<tori_> hello, what is the latest kernel in ubuntu?
<CaBa> i cannot even right click the menu...
<tori_> I am having issues installing virtualbox and cannot find the linux headers for my current kernel
<jrib> rabbi1: it's actually been updated in the current version
<sazawal> CaBa, ohh its working. Sorry there was error in some other line
<rabbi1> jrib: seeting up texlive-libraries ,... hoping for some good news
<sazawal> CaBa, thank you
<CaBa> np O.o
<Sna4x8> tori_: linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sazawal> CaBa, dirty chat eh?
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, done. looks like no errors
<gaelfx> !info linux-generic | tori_
<ubottu> tori_: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.23.25 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<CaBa> sazawal: yep...
<sazawal> CaBa, lol
<jrib> rabbi1: you can try « dpkg --configure -a » again now but it should be ok
<CaBa> sazawal: now take that mask off!
<sazawal> CaBa, I dont suppose that you are a girl
<sazawal> :D
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, done ...
<gaelfx> ladies, this is a support channel
<CaBa> sazawal: what makes you think so?
<jrib> rabbi1: you can remove the set -x from /var/lib/dpkg/info/tex-common.postinst now
<rabbi1> jrib: am i safe until now ? :)
<sazawal> CaBa, do girls really use latex
<jrib> rabbi1: I think you're ok now, yes :)
<rabbi1> cd /
<CaBa> sazawal: they certainly do. doesn't make me one though.
<rabbi1> jrib: sorry, that one goes to terminal
<tori_> Sna4x8, E: Unable to locate package linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic
<tori_> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-headers-3.0.0-14-generic'
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: I found a way for you
<gaelfx> !ot | CaBa sazawal
<ubottu> CaBa sazawal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: yay!
<sazawal> CaBa, lol, alright
<rabbi1> jrib: yeah, clear :)
<gaelfx> tori_: are you using 11.10?
<rabbi1> jrib: should i reset the fonts now ?
<jrib> rabbi1: that's up to you :)
<CaBa> gaelfx: well i have to use my time *somehow* waiting for someone to answer my ubuntu question! :)
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: try to edit isolinux config, open livedCD image, isolinux folder, edit the file txt.cfg as advised on the Internet or IntuitiveNipple's link.
<rabbi1> jrib: but, still this font sucks.....
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: the file txt.cfg contains what you need to edit.
<ResQue> how can i find out which repo an application was installed from
<rabbi1> jrib: following the font --unset procedure will do ?
<gmachine_24> Greetings Earthlings. I have become increasingly concerned about security/privacy; was using secure-delete 'sfill' to overwrite all free space - but this takes days, at least on this laptop. Any suggestions for something faster and as good?
<mmc_> vuongdothanhhuy: thanks... i will try that
<tori_> gaelfx, i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<ResQue> or even a package i find using apt-cache search
<IntuitiveNipple> ResQue: apt-cache policy <package-name>
<ResQue> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<gaelfx> gmachine_24: tesla coil
<escott> gmachine_24, use an encrypted filesystem
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: if possible, try the old ones, like 6.06, 7.04, 8.04 or 9.04 ve
<escott> gmachine_24, or an oven
<vuongdothanhhuy> r
<elijah> Is there a way to increase the size of system fonts and graphics in 12.04? I have a 1920x1080 15" laptop and sometimes it is just too small. I love the resolution for full 1080p video but not so much for text and I always find myself scaling webpages up so I can read them. Would be nice if I could set something similar to what Win 7 has to make every thing 25% larger.
<vuongdothanhhuy> mmc_: maybe the old kernel works, but the new doesnot
<gmachine_24> gaelfx, will check it out
<escott> elijah, you need to adjust the dpi
<derekchiang> what a shame, I just realized Empathy supports IRC
<gaelfx> tesla coils are to hard drives as pvc is to spuds
<Trel> IntuitiveNipple: will turning of caching completely remove the ability to have a mapped drive?
<derekchiang> can anyone tell me if Empathy has a shortcut for addressing people?
<gaelfx> derekchiang: supports is stretching it
<gmachine_24> escott, actually, that is what I'm moving to - I am creating an encrypted area on the hard drives of my comps - but want to wipe everything clean first.
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: I don't know the answer to that. I think you'll have to test it
<gaelfx> derekchiang: Empathy's "IRC" is a travesty and a great example of how not to write an irc client
<gmachine_24> escott, I suppose I could create the encrypted partition first and then wipe the rest - that would save time.
<escott> gmachine_24, there isn't anything else you can do. you just have to write it all out with random data multiple times
<derekchiang> gaelfx, you serious?
<gaelfx> derekchiang: at any rate, irssi is much much better in so many ways
<zykotic10> gaelfx: good think empathy isn't an irc client but an im client then ;)
<derekchiang> gaelfx, it looks good, at least
<gmachine_24> escott, agreed. I was just hoping for something a little faster.
<rabbi1> jrib: anyway thanks :) have a nice day.... will try out
<escott> gmachine_24, but if you just add an encrypted partition there will be areas of the encrypted partition which are never used and plaintext can be recovered from those areas
<jrib> rabbi1: no problem, have a nice day
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: Best thing is to randomise the surface of the drive first. I did by first creating a randomised 512MB binary in a tmpfs (RAM backed) file-system then wrote it to the hard disk using a while loop and dd if=randomfile.dat of=/dev/sdz
<escott> elijah, the gnome-tweak-tool apparently allows dpi changes http://askubuntu.com/questions/66224/how-to-change-the-screen-dpi-in-11-10
<gaelfx> derekchiang: people don't usually use irc if they care about how it looks ;)
<derekchiang> gaelfx: hey I just realize Tab is the shortcut for addressing people
<gmachine_24> escott, again, agreed - but that's if someone can break the encryption
<derekchiang> gaelfx: good thought
<Marzata> ubuntu server iso 12.04 mirrors' list url?
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: The advantage of using a 512MB file is that its much master than dd if=/dev/urandom
<gaelfx> zykotic10: that's debatable :P
<gaelfx> (it being a good thing I mean)
<escott> gmachine_24, no. the encrypted partition will leave gaps which are not used (the same way any other filesystem partition will be) so you see a cipherblock and then an unallocated block which might contain plaintext from a previous fs
<derekchiang> gaelfx: last thing: Empathy and Pidgin, which one is better?
<ThinkT510> derekchiang: better for what?
<derekchiang> gaelfx: I'm kinda new to Ubuntu
<gmachine_24> escott, ah, OK, thanks. Good point.
<zykotic10> derekchiang: Yellow or Blue, which one is better?
<derekchiang> ThinkT510: better for... chat in general
<gaelfx> derekchiang: depends what you're trying to do. Pidgin has no real voice/video support, though it's been "in the works" for a few years now
<escott> gmachine_24, so you have to write to every single byte
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: That's why we always write random data to the entire disk/partition first
<gmachine_24> escott, got it.
<gmachine_24> IntuitiveNipple, so I should do this before installing the os?
<ThinkT510> derekchiang: if you want a good irc client, use an irc client (rather than an im client)
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: It's easier - you can do it from the live CD for example
<zykotic10> ThinkT510: +1
<gaelfx> derekchiang: Empathy is generally fine for most IM usage
<gaelfx> derekchiang: Pidgin's development seems to have hit a brick wall as of late
<derekchiang> ThinkT510: I used XChat usually.  although all I need is typing
<gmachine_24> IntuitiveNipple, any reason I can't back up my current system into a tar file and then reinstall after the wipe? I suppose that will rewrite all the stuff I am trying to overwrite.
<alusion> My Super key is not bringing up the activities in Gnome [12.04 LTS]
<alusion> Is this a known issue?
<gaelfx> alusion: did you check the hotkey assignments?
<alusion> How do I quickly access that?
<gaelfx> alusion: in system settings->keyboard I believe
<ThinkT510> alusion: hold down super
<gaelfx> alusion: also, are you using gnome-shell or unity? (if you don't know, it's probably unity)
<alusion> gnome-shell
<ThinkT510> oh
<LgL_> when i try to boot my ubuntu i just end up in a tty 1 terminal window login. i check tty 7 and it is stuck in checking battery state
<LgL_> no x is starting
<LgL_> any ideas?
<gaelfx> alusion: did you find the hotkey settings?
<LgL_> and i try to restart gdm from tty 1 then everything just hangs
<alusion> yes and under system I should be looking at "Show the activities overview" correct?
<gaelfx> alusion: sounds right to me
<alusion> It won't let me to change the shorcut to the super key
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: If you can shuffle some existing space around to free up some... you could then use LVMs and just move the data and files around
<gmachine_24> IntuitiveNipple, is there anywhere this process is spelled out step-by-step? You guys are over my head here about this.
<gaelfx> alusion: does it seem to give any reason? or is it just greyed out?
<alusion> Nope it just won't allow, I think this problem started when I installed Cairo dock?
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: I think I wrote a couple articles about it a long time back... let me check
<gaelfx> alusion: egad. hang on, bbs
<gmachine_24> IntuitiveNipple, TYVM
<alusion> o.o
<LgL_> no one know?
<Cantide> am i the only one that thinks that the bar at the top would look amazing if it kept the look it has while the HUD is in use all the  time?
<Cantide> is there a way to set this?
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: .... here's three I wrote. They were for Hardy but I still use the same procedures to do it now, albeit some steps are now taken care of automatically by the system...
<ThinkT510> LgL_: have you got the "text" option enabled in grub?
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyRAID5EncryptedLVM   http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/HardyEncryptedLVM    http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/InstallToMultipleLVMsArbitraryEncryption
<ThinkT510> !text | LgL_
<ubottu> LgL_: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gmachine_24> IntuitiveNipple, good, I needed more bathromm reading material. ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> LgL_: First stop is to check the log files in /var/log/ , see which are most recently updated (ls -lstr) and check them out using: less /var/log/<file> and page up down
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: :p
<gmachine_24> :D kidding
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: Start with http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/InstallToMultipleLVMsArbitraryEncryption
<lotus-blade> is there an easy way to update the hosts file with my dynamic address
<IntuitiveNipple> gmachine_24: Because that talks about encrypting individual LVM volumes not the entire drive
<LgL_> my system worked fine till just one day it just stopped working. i did not do anything special :(
<ThinkT510> LgL_: added any ppas?
<coolpro> What's wrong with  12.04 displaying?
<LgL_> hmmmm yhea.. some theme from webupd8
<LgL_> i think
<LgL_> but i never installed it
<gmachine_24> IntuitiveNipple, yeah, that much I got on my own. But thanks.
<LgL_> and some gnome ppas
<coolpro> 12.04 isn't even working properly on YouTube full screen displaying...
<ThinkT510> LgL_: and you didn't do anything special? haha
<polm23> Hey, somethings weird with the nvidia drivers on my system
<LgL_> ;)
<polm23> Specifically I have a bunch of files in /usr/lib that are version 260.19.44 but aren't part of any package
<user__> hello, the videos in my computer look very blue. How can I reset the settings so that the color will go back to the default settings?
<LgL_> but it worked fine work like one week.. then this just hepped out of the blue
<polm23> If I install nvidia-current I get 260.19.06, but the kernel module is still version 44, so there's an api mismatch and X can't start
<ThinkT510> LgL_: probably because of an update
<ThinkT510> LgL_: the ppa likely conflicted
<polm23> How can I get the module version in sync with the files in /usr/lib?
<ResQue> i delete a PPA and delete the software installed from it, but now when i try to install the software again by downloading the pidgin-ppa.deb file from there website. the option in software center to install is grayed out.
<Yoshimi-pink> I want to take a program who's source code i wrote and install it in my system (11.10)
<ThinkT510> ResQue: why are you using a ppa for pidgin?
<pmp6nl> Hello all, is it safe to have the owner of files be www-data for a server?
<LgL_> ThinkT510: mybe i just reinstall everything again. if there is no easy fix to this. im not a proffesional.. hehe
<ThinkT510> LgL_: ppas are bad, stay away from them
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | LgL_
<ubottu> LgL_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ResQue> ThinkT510: i just wanted the latest version from them, but the real issue here is somewhere between removing and adding it in again something has been left over and i want to learn how to clean this issue up
<Yoshimi-pink> I want to install a program on my computer
<IntuitiveNipple> Yoshimi-pink: 2 ways: 1) add an install: rule to the Makefile and/or optionally make your source into a debian package and build it using debuilder... or the easy way, copy your executables to /usr/local/bin/
<ThinkT510> ResQue: you say you deleted the ppa, how?
<babilen> Yoshimi-pink: Ah, you obviously were very much aware that you asked in the wrong place, eh?!
<Yoshimi-pink> no
<Yoshimi-pink> no im not
<ResQue> ThinkT510: first i delete it using software-source GUI, then i delete the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ then i removed the keys with apt-keys -r
<Yoshimi-pink> i've gotten no information on the subject that i honestly dont know where to ask cause everyone is telling me to go somewhere else
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | Yoshimi-pink
<ubottu> Yoshimi-pink: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<LgL_> thx for the tips :D  but maybe its a sign that i shuld install the ubuntu remix insted ;)
<Yoshimi-pink> see how easy that was?
<LgL_> me and unity are not bestfriends
<Yoshimi-pink> thank you think
<LgL_> ;)
<babilen> Yoshimi-pink: I have also given you plenty of information in #debian on irc.oftc.net about packaging *for Ubuntu*
<LgL_> anyone tryed the remix ver?
<Brustofski-Fan> ubuntu 12.04 boardcom wireless... is theere away to adjust single? Can't even leave the roon with the laptop . when i had win 7 on it i could go outside with it !!
<babilen> Yoshimi-pink: THIS: I would recommend to ask in #ubuntu-packaging, read Debian's NMG Guide (new maint) and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<ResQue> ThinkT510: i have also run apt-get check, clean, autoclean and update, but i can not seem to run this PPA.deb file i download from pidgin. do you think something might be left over
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<user__> hello, the videos in my computer are blueish. All youtube videos look blue but some videos are showing the right colors. How can I reset the settings so that the color will go back to the default settings?
<ThinkT510> ResQue: no idea, i don't use ppas and never advise others too
<ResQue> ThinkT510: yes it was a dumb idea, thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> user__: Several users reported that recently; not sure of the fix but it sounds like an issue with Flash player
<Sidewinder> babilen, Yoshimi-pink You really had me 'scratching my head'; someone who can write source code but doean't know how to install/compile? I'm still scratching my head; with all due respect, of course. :-)
<ThinkT510> user__: check flash settings, the fix is to do with hardware accelleration
<bazhang> user__, fullscreen flash and disable hardware acceleration
<IntuitiveNipple> ResQue: That PPA file probably has dependencies on OTHER library .deb files which you need also
<user__> bazhang, ThinkT510 how can I do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sidewinder: It might be helloworld.c !
<babilen> Sidewinder: Likewise, but I am not going to question that further. Just wanted to make sure that Yoshimi-pink arrives safely in #ubuntu* land :)
<ThinkT510> user__: rightclick in a flash vid and chose settings?
<Brustofski-Fan> !Broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Elsegundariio> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ResQue> IntuitiveNipple: wouldnt it tell me when i run the PPA that there are dependences needed and not just gray out the install button
<wylde> user__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<user__> ThinkT510, bazhang, thank you it worked :)
<Sidewinder> babilen, No problem, what so ever; just provocative and interesting, if you know what I mean. :)
<gridbag> whats the app that lets me disable window animation?
<IntuitiveNipple> ResQue: It should, yes, if it is loading the archiver app. What happens when you try installing it from a terminal using sudo dpkg -i <package>  ? that should tell you what is wrong
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: myunity or ccsm
<gridbag> ActionParsnip, why isn't that installed?
<ResQue> IntuitiveNipple: thank you, i will try that now
<LgL_> i checked the log files now and i think i found out what happend.
<LgL_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969603/
<LgL_> its an update
<LgL_> ;(
<ThinkT510> LgL_: told you
<LgL_> killed by samba
<walidvb_> is there anyway to check if cpu still has full capacities?
<gridbag> oh, that's why.
<ThinkT510> gridbag: ccsm isn't recommended because you can very easily wreck unity
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<ActionParsnip> gridbag: sudo apt-get install myunity
<LgL_> ThinkT510: is there anything easy to do abut this?
<ThinkT510> LgL_: about what?
<chandan> hi, I am having some problem with installing team viewer in ubuntu 12.04
<ThinkT510> chandan: works here
<LgL_> this is how it look like were the system hangs in the boot
<LgL_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/969630/
<benjamindaines> for some reason I can't get into the grub menu at boot.  I've tried holding shift (using a mac with refit) from after selecting the boot drive in refit, from when the screen blacks before grub starts loading, and from when the blinking cursor at the top of the screen shows up.... all just end up at the ubuntu splash screen.  ideas?
<smw> benjamindaines, I think you need to press escape
<walidvb_> how can i check my cpu's health?
<D4mian> hi guys
<smw> or increase the wait time in /boot/grub/grub.conf
<D4mian> i have a problem :-(
<smw> walidvb_, health?
<walidvb_> (i run the same apps as a friend, and my cpu usage is 5 times bigger)
<D4mian> any can healp me please ?
<ThinkT510> D4mian: then you want a solution
<smw> !anyone | D4mian
<benjamindaines> smw: in 12.04?
<ubottu> D4mian: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<walidvb_> smw: i just want to check if my cpu is bad, and therefore if the problem comes from there or not
<smw> benjamindaines, yes
<D4mian> oks, tnx
<walidvb_> smw: i have a friend running the same apps as me with lower config, and he has better performance.
<D4mian> i have a problem with wifi
<ActionParsnip> smw: you change wait time in /etc/default/grub   /boot/grub/grub.conf is not to be editted
<D4mian> i have a broadcom , but is not working
<KarmaComa> Hi, on Kubuntu 12.04 every time i disable DPMS i find it enabled itself after sometime!
<D4mian> when i wake up today is not working
<escott> benjamindaines, can your keyboard interact with the bios?
<ActionParsnip> D4mian: broadcom make a wide range of network devices using wired and wireless, which are you using?
<smw> ActionParsnip, /boto/grub/grub.conf is great for temporary edits
<walidvb_> smw: any idea?
<smw> ActionParsnip, even if it is overridden when a new kernel is installed
<ActionParsnip> smw: maybe but for permanent edits you should edit it in the correct way
<smw> ActionParsnip, I agree
<benjamindaines> smw: yes, should be able to anyway... I've gotten into it before but can't now for some reason
<ActionParsnip> smw: good habits and all that ;)
<D4mian> <ActionParsnip> i dont know
<ActionParsnip> D4mian: wireless or wired?
<D4mian> wireless
<KarmaComa> DPMS people
<D4mian> im conected by rj45
<smw> benjamindaines, change the wait time so that the menu shows up
<`prixon> I heard some people say that they're waiting for a while before installing 12.04 in order to wait for a more stable edition. how long would you recommend someone to wait? what is a reasonable amount of time?
<jamiem93> Hello?
<jamiem93> Could I get a bit of assistance please?
<chandan> was disconnected...
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | D4mian
<ubottu> D4mian: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<walidvb_> jamiem93: ?ask
<smw> !ask | jamiem93
<ubottu> jamiem93: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jamiem93> Right thanks.
<chandan> I am trying to install teamviewer in 12.04 and go this error http://pastebin.com/4PzwYAbv
<wylde> `prixon: until the point release, I believe that is in July?
<walidvb_> smw: haha wrong syntax ;)
<OerHeks> 'prixon, usually some people wait for 12.04.1
<ThinkT510> `prixon: well, 10.04 to 12.04 upgrades usually start after the first .1 release
<jamiem93> I have a Dell Inspiron 910 and it's showing me the unmountable boot volume error.
<D4mian> but, im using the restricted soft from broadcom
<ActionParsnip> chandan: what will you be doing on the remote system using teamviewer?
<jamiem93> I've tried booting via USB and it's not showing the partition, is the SSD dead?
<ActionParsnip> jamiem93: I'd boot to liveCD and fsck the partition
<jamiem93> I've tried.
<chandan> ActionParsnip, some office work.. :)
<jamiem93> It won't boot anything.
<ActionParsnip> jamiem93: hmm, doesn't sound great
<smw> walidvb_, as for your problem, "cpu health" does not make sense
<jamiem93> You think the SSD is dead?
<ActionParsnip> chandan: so accessing files to edit them?
<`prixon> and then they will upload a new edition to the ubuntu site?
<walidvb_> smw: i thought it wasn't really the right term
<ThinkT510> `prixon: yes
<D4mian> bus still not working, look if a make a iwconfing, say point: not-associates and the tx-power= of
<D4mian> f
<D4mian> why ?
<ActionParsnip> jamiem93: i've not used SSD so not aware of the finer points of them
<walidvb_> smw: but i still need to check if it's still fully operationnal
<chandan> ActionParsnip, may be... shall we talk about resovling the installation issue ?
<jamiem93> Most netbooks use SSD.
<jamiem93> I'm physically not able to boot anything.
<ActionParsnip> chandan: if thats all you need, you can install openssh-server and get an SFTP server you can mount using nautilus on a client machine, no need for teamviewer
<ToMo_> i migated to ubuntu from mint, because heard of that the first one is better for mobile computers, and it is indeed, my laptop is not so warm now
<smw> walidvb_, cpus tend not to break partially
<polo> salut
<jamiem93> I can run a distro using a USB but I can't install onto the partition.
<smw> walidvb_, if your computer boots, your cpu is probably fine
<jamiem93> It doesn't exist.
<smw> walidvb_, (the same can not be said of ram which is why we have memtest)
<D4mian> i make a wlan0 up and the system say: imposible becouse de frecunsy is desactivated
<ActionParsnip> jamiem93: could use testdisk to reform the partitions if you know the size I guess
<walidvb_> smw: hm ok... so where would you look for the problem?
<chandan> ActionParsnip, good alternative, thanks :)
<walidvb_> smw: i'll try that
<jamiem93> I'vI haven't thought about that.
<`prixon> I have a new laptop and I can't decide whether to wait for this release or part the drive already, cause I don't want to make the drive all messy before I install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> chandan: faster too, by a LOT
<jamiem93> Can that boot via USB?
<`prixon> what would you recommend?
<smw> walidvb_, nothing in your computer can break making it run slower
<chandan> ActionParsnip, but again.. I am curious to install teamviewer...
<smw> walidvb_, at least, not in commercial setups
<jamiem93> All I can get to is the windows loading screen, then it just hangs.
<walidvb_> smw: so it's defo software
<smw> walidvb_, must be
<chandan> ActionParsnip, i will learn about open ssh :)
<walidvb_> smw: hmm.. clean install could do, then, eventually..?
<smw> walidvb_, at least not in consumer* setups
<D4mian> any can healp me ? :-(
<smw> walidvb_, no idea. I don't understand the problem
<foolove> how can i toggle through top???  i run the top command and want to scroll down
<rachael_> Hi can anyone help me, I'm having a problem with my sound. I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and I have had no problems with my sound but today I turned on the laptop and it detects no sound hardware.
<walidvb_> smw: well, we run a sort of extended skype dev'ed by SAT in montreal, with manipulation of video
<walidvb_> on the dev's computer, it runs with cpus at 40%, and here, on a better setup, they go to 100% almost all the time
<`prixon> ThinkT510, wylde, 0erHeks, what would you recommend?
<rachael_> ?
<nibbler_> foolove, top does not allow this - use a smaller font to see more iirc. use ps to get a process list (efi or waxl as parameter)
<smw> walidvb_, same hardware?
<D4mian> <ActionParsnip> can you healpme ?
<walidvb_> smw: nope
<ThinkT510> `prixon: 12.04 has been a pleasant surprise for me
<walidvb_> our's is supposed to be more powerfull
<smw> walidvb_, perhaps his hardware is faster?
<rachael_> Can anyone tell me how I can update my ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04 without using a CD as im on a netbook, is there some sort of wubi for ubuntu?
<smw> walidvb_, which one was quicker?
<walidvb_> smw: he said that no
<wylde> `prixon: if you're wanting to install the desktop version I'd say go ahead. I've been using 12.04 right from Alpha, I have had NO serious issues since release whatsoever. :)
<smw> walidvb_, perhaps his hard drives are slower?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | rachael_
<ubottu> rachael_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<walidvb_> smw: his has better perfs,  we have better setup
<rachael_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rachael_: just run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<ozpy> Hi. I run ubuntu 12.04. My Sandisk SD card is not working and can't be formated on gparted. I used to have a recovery SD card software on Vista. What to do if I can read/write/format my SD card?
<Khmerog> anyone familiar with joliOS? do you know if it is based on Ubuntu?
<ozpy> Ubuntu recognizes the card but can't read/write/format
<ActionParsnip> rachael_: or you can mount the alternate precise ISO and run the upgrade script there
<`prixon> and what would you say is a suitable size for the ubuntu partition and was a suitable size for the windows-7 one?
<derekchiang> d
<smw> walidvb_, there are numerous reasons that I do not feel like debugging
<rachael_> rachael@rachael-laptop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<rachael_> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<rachael_> No new release found
<IdleOne> Khmerog: it is based on Ubuntu but not supported here. try the jolios forums
<smw> walidvb_, most of them being he has better or worse hardware
<computa_mike> quick question : Tried knocking up a quickly application, using ubuntu quickly.  I've noticed that if you pop a toolbar onto a glade designer form, there's no option to add any toolbar buttons onto it - anyone else getting this?
<walidvb_> smw: ok, any pointers though maybe?
<nibbler_> hi. i'm trying to upload a config file from a switch to my tftpd-hpa default installation. sadly it times out on the switch, the chatter of the failed upload is here:http://nopaste.info/6e7d2f373a.html - i seems like the tftp server is not opening the (agreed on?) port?
<walidvb_> he has worse
<wylde> `prixon: I'm probably not the best to advise on that, I only have my ubuntu partitions :) /boot / and /home
<Khmerog> damn..i was hoping they had a IRC room but  :(
<smw> walidvb_, did his take longer overall?
<oCean> rachael_, ActionParsnip you have to pass the -d option to do-release-upgrade, by default it will ony show a new .1 release, so 12.04.1
<smw> walidvb_, it could have been waiting on IO (hard drives)
<Khmerog>  /join lubuntu
<walidvb_> it's not about time, it's about cpu usage while running the app. it introduces enormous latencies on our side. video is buffered in the RAM, though, so that could also be it(?)
<ThinkT510> `prixon: i use 10gb partition for ubuntu, only 6gb full, but i have a seperate storage partition
<ActionParsnip> oCean: -d is for the deveopment release, which precise isn't anymore
<Khmerog> i have seen videos of workspace switchers, when they switch its like a 3d cube how do i get this?
<oCean> ActionParsnip: then it will not show a "new" release until 12.04.1
<IdleOne> Khmerog: ask the jolios people
<Khmerog> actually its for Ubuntu
<Sir_Leto> The Ati catalyst menu doesn't have overscan settings, could I possibly do this via x.org configs?
<Sir_Leto> I haven't touched them since the 8th grade, when ubuntu had problems with intel integrated video cards.
<bazhang> !ccsm > Khmerog
<ubottu> Khmerog, please see my private message
<wylde> Khmerog: that's provided by compiz, and it doesn't play nice with unity. I've tried :)
<smw> walidvb_, you could nice the program to bring down latency
<smw> walidvb_, but using more cpu is considered a good thing because things get done faster
<ghabit> hello. Anyone using eiskaltdcpp? transmission 'steals' all the magnet links (
<walidvb_> smw: i do have CPU overheat sometimes when i boot, btw... :/ but fans are running and all, so i don't know why
<VirtualBlackness> Sir_Leto: you would have to create a custom modline. Is a bit of a pain.
<walidvb_> smw: hm i have a lot of quality constraints as well, and the app is simply heavy on cpus
<calico> Hello! I cannot start my Windows 7 and I need to open it, help please
<smw> walidvb_, that is what nice is for
<smw> walidvb_, also, overheating cpu is a hardware problem :-P
<bazhang> calico, is ubuntu related somehow?
<walidvb_> smw: let me google that
<walidvb_> ^^
<ozpy> Hi. My sandisk sd card can't be readed/formatted (not locked)... 12.04 detects it but can't do anything. The SD card is the issue. How to recover it?
<smw> walidvb_, get one of those cool liquid cooling systems :-P
<`prixon> sorry, I got d/c
<walidvb_> smw: that's why i was looking in that direction at first.
<`prixon> and what would you say is a suitable size for the ubuntu partition and was a suitable size for the windows-7 one?
<ThinkT510> `prixon: i use 10gb partition for ubuntu, only 6gb full, but i have a seperate storage partition
<calico> bazhang, of course, before installing ubuntu I was able to boot my Win7 ....
<walidvb_> smw: haha might do, or just change the computer :D
<Sidewinder> In terminal, currently in my /home, what parameters do I need to use to cd to my external usb (sdc1) hard drive? I've tried cd /dev/sdc1/a-directory and just cd /dev/sdc1 and keep getting blah, blah "Not a directory. It's mount-point is sdc1 along with the disks uuid.
<bazhang> calico, dual boot or wubi
<calico> bazhang, dual boot
<ThinkT510> `prixon: win7 is anyones guess, certainly not less than 20gb
<stefg> ozpy: Can you see it using 'sudo fdisk -l'  ?
<Khmerog> thank you bazhang for that info about the workspace "cube" and other customizations
<calico> bazhang, there is win7 in grub or whatever (when starting the pc) but cannot start it
<alankila> Sidewinder: confusion about what mount point means. /dev/sdc1 is the device node, not the mount point.
<alankila> Sidewinder: to actually mount it, you write a command very much like "mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/somewhere" where you make a nice directory to mount it in first
<Guest26521> ciao
<Guest26521> !list
<ubottu> Guest26521: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder> alankila, It's already mounted; it's mount point is it's uuid.
<ozpy> stefg: yes pal. I can see it. http://pastebin.com/Jp1Nw04T
<computa_mike> oh - can I throw this out to the room - looking for ideas.... I had been trying to develop a Random DVD picker (would pick a random DVD from my collection).  Wanted an application that would run on Windows,Linux (ubuntu) and Macintosh (more as a test of x platform dev).  I tried TitaniumStudio, but while it works under windows fails miserably under ubuntu.  Any ideas for alternatives I could try?
<alankila> Sidewinder: and where is it mounted?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sidewinder: usually the system auto-mounts each media device in /media/xxxxxxxx
<walidvb_> smw: thanks for your help. i guess i have to keep looking into it
<smw> walidvb_, good luck
<walidvb_> smw: cheers
<Khmerog> grub or dual booting problem get Boot Repair app
<Khmerog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Sidewinder> alankila, On the desktop, I believe.
<calico> Khisanth,  thanks I will try it now
<VirtualBlackness> computa_mike: why not just playlist/random in vlc?
<alankila> Sidewinder: okay, probably under /media then.
<ozpy> stefg: I used to have a recovery software on Vista for cases like these. But I don't remember the name and run ubuntu only
<Sidewinder> Let me try media..
<computa_mike> VirtualBlackness: these are actual DVD's sitting on a shelf, as opposed to video clips - good idea though, and I had no idea I could do that.
<stefg> ozpy: is the sd card really formatted with a linux file system ? (Apart from sda needing a partition table fix fdisk says the sd card is a linux filesystem)
<computa_mike> VirtualBlackness: I'm looking to write some reviews of the DVD's, and I wanted a random picker.
<`prixon> ok, thanks
<Sidewinder> alankila, Same thing: cd: /media/sdc1/AzureusDownloads: No such file or directory
<VirtualBlackness> So you would have to manually enter your entire collection to some sort of db, and then randomize?
<alankila> Sidewinder: type "mount" and look for where /dev/sdc1 is mounted, if indeed it is mounted
<Sidewinder> alankila, Do I need to replace the sdc1 with the uuid?
<D4mian> anyone can healp me whit my wifi please ?
<alankila> Sidewinder: maybe. Or label. Or whatever it chose to use if it has been automounted under /media
<ozpy> Stefg: It was formatter on Fat32 then I formatted it to EXT3... I did format in different kinds in the past. But now it's not working
<stefg> ozpy: so partition type 83 is plausible, right?
<stefg> !info testdisk | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<computa_mike> VirtualBlackness: That was the plan - I was going to import a spreadsheet (I have a spread sheet) into something like SQLlite, and then query that.  I have the data access for that done - but was struggling finding a cross platform way of running it.
<stefg> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in precise
<PW-toXic> hi, i have ubuntu 10.4 and i want to update to 12.4 .. how can I do this?
<zykotic10> stefg: photorec is in the testdisk package
<Sidewinder> alankila, Yea, it's the uuid; that's what's been throwing me off. I thought that since it showed up as sdc1, under lshw, that I could just use that and save some typing; I guess not,, :( Thank you very much for the help.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | PW-toXic
<ubottu> PW-toXic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<stefg> zykotic10: thanks, didn't know that
<ozpy> Stefg: I have no clue about type 83 thing.. I can give a try if you instruct me how.
<stefg> ozpy: what happens if you give 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt'
<PW-toXic> ActionParsnip, do i need to update to all versions in between?
<zykotic10> ozpy: when you say you reformatted, did you delete the windows partition and create a linux one first?
<ActionParsnip> PW-toXic: no, you can upgrade LTS -> LTS directly ;)
<Anyone754> How do you configure ubuntu to boot like the way knoppix boots?
<madpup> Hi, ive just upgraded to 12.04 and im getting a boot lockup where the screen stays black and the capslock flashes, but it doesnt happen all the time.  any ideas?
<zykotic10> PW-toXic: the LTS->LTS upgrade isn't offered by default until the first point release, see !schedule for date.  (it's possible now, but i don't know how)
<stefg> madpup: that's a kernel panic.... check your hardware (memtest+)
<ActionParsnip> madpup: flashing capslock etc is a kernel panic
<PW-toXic> zykotic10, so how about updating through all minor versions?
<madpup> darn.............hope my laptop isnt busted. to memtest!!!! brb
<PW-toXic> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<zykotic10> PW-toXic: that's insane
<distsys> Hello Ubu tu Community :)
<PW-toXic> zykotic10, why?
<wylde> PW-toXic zykotic10 : you can do it now with 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<foolove> are gzip and gunzip the same thing?
<foolove> same utility
<ozpy> zykotic18:  I formated SD card to EXT3 only
<distsys> hey i have updated my 12.04 successfully with the dual command apt-get update then apt-get upgrade, but when i launched the apdate manager it says that there is 6 packages that still need updates ?
<zykotic10> ozpy: formatting and partitioning are not the same thing
<zykotic10> !tab > ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy, please see my private message
<distsys> Could you say please what is the difference between apt-get and update manager ?
<distsys> ?
<distsys> Any suggestion please ? :)
<StevenR> distsys: yes, upgrade doesn't do some packages, you want dist-upgrade
<oCean> foolove: gunzip does nothing else than a 'exec gzip -d'
<stefg> ozpy: did you try to mount the card? (see above for command) Any error messages ?
<StevenR> distsys: I use:  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<calico> Khisanth,  it did no work ....
<ozpy> stefg: One sec. Almost there. Had an issue with my terminal
<Anyone754> How do configure the ubuntu boot process to automaticly scan and reconfigure hardware?
<calico> Khisanth,  all it did is it created a Windows Vista option in grub and can't load id nor can I load my win7
<stefg> Anyone754: you don't... it does that already
<Khmerog> anyone754 doesnt it do it automatically
<stefg> !grub | calico
<ubottu> calico: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Anyone754> not very good, when booting on multiple computer systems.
<calico> stefg, I installed ubuntu over my win7 not the other way around
<jjtcomkid> For some reason, I cannot log in to my main account, but my other temporary accounts work.  I am running 12.04 and whenever I try to login to my main account, I end up back at the login screen
<calico> stefg, i just ran the grub repairing thingy and it gave me that http://paste.ubuntu.com/969690/
<distsys> StevenR: So you use the distupgrade instead of upgrade
<ozpy> stefg: http://pastebin.com/r3vwJCzF
<damian0815> hey #ubuntu, need some help with an upstart job. how can i pass env variables from one job to another?
<Anyone754> Is there a way to make the ubuntu boot process similar to knoppix?
<aguitel> anyone knew de guy erUSUL ?
<distsys> but distupgrade will upgrade to the next distribution if available
<distsys> :)
<distsys> no ?
<damian0815> more info: i am using dbus-launch in jobA.conf to get $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS and $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID, i want to pass these two variables to jobB.conf
<yothsoggoth> jjtcomkid: What happens if you try to login on a tty? (press Ctrl+Alt+F1, type your username and password when prompted). Don't forget to press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to normal
<Khmerog> anyone rubbing ubuntu with hardware specs lower than Pnetium 4 1.7Ghz + 2GB Ram? if so how is the performance? is it slow?
<bazhang> distsys, thats not right
<zykotic10> yothsoggoth: FYI you don't need CTRL in VT to switch, just ALT+F7 will work to return to Xorg
<distsys> bazhang: what is right so ? :)
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | distsys
<ubottu> distsys: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<yothsoggoth> zykotic10: thanks for the tip :D
<jjtcomkid> the terminal works as normal
<stefg> ozpy: 'sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt'  ... no typos allowed
<patson> hmm.. right. after the latest batch of security updates, the flash plugin stopped working in chromium and firefox. any ideas?
<bs0d> Good day everybody
<bazhang> patson, blue video?
<yothsoggoth> jjtcomkid: Have you tried using a different Desktop Environment when you log in? If you click the little icon on the login prompt you should see options for things like Fallback Mode or something, see if you can login to that maybe?
<ozpy> stefg: Now i was able to format it back to fat 32 but I can't open it.
<Gallomimia> i thought we used ubuntu so there wouldn't be a bs0d?
<patson> bazhang: no, it doesn't even load.
<stefg> ozpy: your command was wrong
<jjtcomkid> yeah, ive tried all of them
<yothsoggoth> jjtcomkid: and the same thing happens for each one?
<jjtcomkid> yep
<oCean> aguitel: if you have something that is not support specific, you could try #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-irc or our operator channel #ubuntu-ops
<noneusr> hello anyone know if the printer canon imageclass d761 is compatible with ubuntu?
<wylde> Khmerog: only example I have is a pair of old machines (1.3GHz 256MB RAM) that are thin clients using lubuntu-desktop fro a "server" (Core Duo 3.2 GHZ, 4 GB RAM) and they run great :)
<stefg> ozpy: ok... so you don't want to recover data, you just want to reformat it and have an empty drive ?
<calico> ok, I NEED to start my Windows 7, could someone really help me. It's dual boot, I installed ubuntu over my win7. I tried the repair boot thingy but it didn't work http://paste.ubuntu.com/969690/
<jjtcomkid> the screen shows Checking battery state: [OK] and then goes back to the login screen
<bazhang> noneusr, what does linuxprinting.org have to say abou t that printer
<ozpy> stefg: Yes.
<distsys> ok so
<stefg> ozpy: ahhh ... thats easy
<Gallomimia> wylde: used to use p90 as the thin client and the p1.3g and 256mgb ram as the host ;)
<distsys> please how can i access the synaptic manager in the 12.04 ?
<yothsoggoth> jjtcomkid: Well I'm out of suggestions I'm afraid. Your best bet is probably to see if you can find a bug report if somebody else has the same problem, if not file one yourself
<distsys> is it already installed ? :)
<wylde> Khmerog: I'm sure the specs you mentioned should handle it fine, although if you use a lighter desktop say lubuntu-desktop, IMO it will run great :)
<ozpy> stefg: i want to be able to use it. It's formated to fat32 on gparted... but man, I can't write or read it. it's not locked
<patson> hmm, nevermind.. reinstalling flashplugin-installer fixed it
<stefg> ozpy: first of all lets get rid of all the junk: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k
<distsys> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jjtcomkid> How should I do that?
<aselox> is there a keyboard combination to open the unity Dash?
<bs0d> I had only one signle user who uses X desktop, now I have created another user .. how to set up graphical login prompt that I could choose user account to log in ?
<Anyone754> reinstall windows 7 and to configure grub
<yothsoggoth> jjtcomkid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jjtcomkid> Thank you.
<ki4ro> Thought synaptic went away?
<stefg> ozpy: say when it's done ...
<Khmerog> thanks wylde and yes lubuntu runs great on my Laptop but it is very XP-like so it looks boring
<justin__> Hey #ubuntu, I haven't been able to find an answer to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124087/ring-switcher-is-not-automatically-selecting-the-windows-on-key-release, can anyone help?
<wylde> Khmerog: the defult yeah, You could try Xubuntu, those spec should handle that exceptionally well to.
<wylde> Khmerog: you can always customize the desktop, a little work and ou can have a killer desktop ;)
<joe_smack> hold superkey for unity keyboard shortcuts
<Gallomimia> so... i was struggling to get a livecd to install ubuntu last night. no idea why it failed still. but i have to share with the channel that after making it clear that i didn't want to boot this cd while his windows drive is plugged in, my friend, after i go to sleep, plugs the windows drive in and formats it with the live cd. trying to feel sympathy but that's like being upset that you cut yourself with a knife.
<Khmerog> in terms of hardware-less specs  it goes Lubuntu -->Kubuntu-->ubuntu correct?
<wylde> Khmerog: lubuntu-> Xubuntu  -> IMO ubuntu vs kubuntu is a trade-off.
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: just use your backups...
<Gallomimia> ActionParsnip: its not my computer and i don't care about backups.
<ActionParsnip> Khmerog: you can make ubuntu even lighter by installing minimal, then installing openbox and slim :)
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: i see
<wireless> hi does ubuntu support PC's with lots of RAM? 16gigs?
<bs0d> Could you please give me some manual on how to configure login prompt in default Ubuntu window manager? I have never used it before, unfortunately and need some help
<ActionParsnip> Khmerog: should come in at little over 1Gb installed
<Gallomimia> lots of ram.
<ActionParsnip> wireless: 16Gb isn't lots of RAM
<escott> wireless, yes
<Anyone754> <calico> If you've installed ubuntu over windows, then you would need to reinstall windows. Boot into ubuntu and then get online to search how to modify grub. You can download and use the ubuntu alternate disk to reinstall grub.
<ActionParsnip> wireless: the 64Bit Ubuntu can support 4Eb of RAM
<Khmerog> 16gb of ram...thats a lot for a PC
<ActionParsnip> Khmerog: not in this day and age
<Gallomimia> it is "lots" of ram in the personal department
<Khmerog> but thanks u guy i will download ubuntu 32 bit to try out..
<wireless> wow! Thanks guys
<Gallomimia> if you're talking about servers your sticks should probably be that size each
<Anyone754> <calico> There are ways to edit grub through the terminal
<Khmerog> all Linux OS distros use GRUB for booting, correct?
<stefg> Khmerog: can you imagine that servers might have 256G of RAM... even more for scientific machines?
<wireless> Has anyone else been having loads of problems with ubuntu 12.04? I had tons of issues with it..all kinds of bugs. Lots of programs wont work, the unity menu is ALL messed up..and I've had friends say the same.
<calico> Anyone754, I meant I installed it allogside Win7. I ran the repair grub program, all it did is it added vista to the menu...
<ozpy> stefg: sorry about that but my sistem crashed when I introduced the last instructions you gave me
<ActionParsnip> Khmerog: some uses LILO, but its rare
<ozpy> It completely froze
<wylde> Khmerog: can't say for sure, but it's most common.
<justin__> wireless: same here. unity in particular is really messed up, especially the window switchers, e.g. ring switcher etc
<ozpy> Stefg: I notice I can't scroll up on this chat too. Please send the instructions again. Sorry about that. Dont'  know what happened
<kapz> how do i minimize evolution to tray like deluge or xchat? Am using ubuntu 12.04 gnome.
<ChrisH_> Hi, I have dual booted windows and ubuntu. But I would like to directly load ubuntu without going through the grub menu
<ChrisH_> How di I do that?
<ChrisH_> *do
<Fyodorovna> ChrisH_, did you install ubuntu from windows?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisH_: Grub is needed, even if you single boot
<escott> ChrisH_, it should have a timeout. if you just wait it should boot ubuntu
<ChrisH_> Fyodorovna: No
<yothsoggoth> ChrisH_: you can just set the GRUB timeout to 0 or 1, then it will pretty much boot straight into ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> ChrisH_, cool some will call that a dual boot.
<ChrisH_> yothsoggoth: where do I edit the settings?
<ChrisH_> yothsoggoth: I haven;'t used ubuntu in a while, I am not used to grub 2
<stefg> ozpy: what the command did is overwriting /dev/sdb (the SD-card) with zeroes. if your system crashes when doing so it might be a hardware issue. Here's the command again: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4k  be sure to run it on the correct device... it nukes everything there
<kapz> anyone using evolution and minimize it to tray...
<Fyodorovna> ChrisH_, be careful seting it to 0 you may not be able to get to the recovery kernel if neded.
<bs0d> What is the name of default Ubuntu desktop manager? That is set up after installation
<Fyodorovna> bs0d, unity
<ChrisH_> Fyodorovna: No worries. I have a live CD which can do most of the stuff I guess
<ozpy> Stefg: Let me try again and await some minutes.
<fg> Hi
<Fyodorovna> ChrisH_, exactly, might need a chroot though.
<yothsoggoth> ChrisH_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 That should help you find what you're looking for. Also, be aware of what Fyodorovna said, you shouldn't really set it to 0 incase you ever need to boot the recovery kernel, but setting it to 1 is fine
<fg> When i type "apt-get -f install" i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969730/
<fg> Can anyone help me?
<liiinhares> administrcao12
<liiinhares> administracao12
<Khmerog> Can i put 2 OS on 1 disc to start up/boot up install, example Ubuntu 12.04 and Xubuntu 12.04.
<liiinhares> oii
<bs0d> Fyodorovna: do you accidently know how to configure login prompt in unity? I log in without any prompt atm, but I have added one more user and need to set up login prompt for it
<Gallomimia> liiinhares: i'm going to suggest typing root password in this channel is a bad idea
<Fyodorovna> Khmerog, there are a number of usb loaders that wil multiboot.
<Gallomimia> people surf the channel with the list of ip's and try those passwords on your ip
<Fyodorovna> *will
<Simul> Hello, people. I am trying to install "installer for Microsoft Trutype fonts". Somwhow I accidentally disagred to the licence. Now, it won't install...
<yothsoggoth> bs0d: I think that's an option in your user settings, to "Log in Automatically", choose the other option and you should see the login prompt
<Khmerog> oppz
<Khmerog> did i spam that?
<justin__> I haven't been able to find an answer to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124087/ring-switcher-is-not-automatically-selecting-the-windows-on-key-release, can anyone help?
<Fyodorovna> bs0d, as suggested should be in user accounts
<yothsoggoth> justin__: Have you checked to see if there's a bug report for it? If not you should probably file one
<bs0d> yothsoggoth: it allows to switch only one account for automatic login :( either first or second, but not both .. and it doesn't show login prompt, to choose a user :(
<daftykins> Simul: how are you installing it? graphically or via CLI?
<Simul> Graphically, daftykins.
<Fyodorovna> bs0d, not sure if you have to be logged into that account to do it though, could be done from the cli I suspect but I don't know the command
<escott> Khmerog, yes and no. the traditional way to do this is to share a home partition. an expiremental method would be to use btrfs subvolumes, the biggest problem is that they will fight over the bootloader and who controls the boot
<justin__> yothsoggoth: Haven't checked, I can try that.  I was hoping it was a simple config file modification :)
<yothsoggoth> bs0d: You should disable automatic login for all accounts, that way the login prompt should be shown
<daftykins> Simul: does the graphical app give you a purge option? rather than just a remove perhaps
<ActionParsnip> bs0d: default desktop environment is Gnome, default Window manager is Compiz, default shell is Unity
<Nk26> how wise is it to do a dist upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<BreoganGal> ubuntu-es
<Simul> daftykins: just remove. I've tried remove/install, natch, but it remembers I disadreed...
<daftykins> Nk26: fine if you backup :>
<audr> Hello all, can someone tell me how to get a java version 0_32 as a web plugin? My javaws -version says I hava 0_32, but I have no plugin
<Nk26> I guess i meant release upgrade butya you know what i meant haha
<bazhang> Nk26, its version upgrade not dist upgrade, and its fine
<daftykins> Simul: i wonder if it planted anything in your home directory. tried looking with hidden options on?
<yothsoggoth> Nk26: It should go fine. I did that and had no problems. Like daftykins said though, backing up first is always a good idea.
<tensorpudding> Nk26, use the upgrade tool, i recommend
<Simul> Nk26: don't know how wise it was, but  I just upgraded o 12.04 minutes ago and it seems OK so far.
<tensorpudding> though, it's also okay to do a clean install once in a while
<lars_> i have a usb/bluetooth keyboard and have to change udev rules for it to work, but when i boot in safe mode it does not apply, how do i make this change to apply in safemode too please?
<Nk26> thx all
<audr> Can anyone tell me how to get a 0_32 java version for web plugin?
<Simul> :: looking at that ::
<fOCUSON> mix 2/2 low on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> fOCUSON, wrong channel
<Simul> I see a .fontconfig dir with files like "7ef2298fde41cc6eeb7af42e48b7d293-le32d4.cache-3"
<lgp171188> Hi, I tried to install ubuntu 12.04 on my just purchased HP g4 1201tx laptop that has a AMD graphics card. I am able to start the USB boot and I get the purple screen with accessibility icon for a few seconds and a cursor blinking in the screen after that. Then the display gets switched off. I am unable to proceed with the installation due to this
<bazhang> lgp171188, using nomodeset?
<daftykins> Simul: try renaming it temporarily to see if anything changes
<bazhang> !nomodeset | lgp171188
<ubottu> lgp171188: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> lgp171188: otherwise try the alternate install CD
<lotus-blade> is there an easy way to update the hosts file with my dynamic address
<daftykins> why would you need to put your internet-side IP in your hosts?
<oscarpaats> stefg: I can't access the SD card. Gparted does not recognizes it
<lgp171188> bazhang: Let me try that. When I booted into Windows installed on that machine, the AMD Radeon control center said something like "your computer has two gpus - one with low capabilities and another with higher capabilities that you can turn on on demand. Could that be causing some issue?
<incog> help me find a glory hole so i can stuff more dick in my fat fucking mouth
<lotus-blade> a game server that ia am running
<incog> if i was a video game i would be klonky kong
<incog> i love cock
<lgp171188> bazhang: nomodeset works perfectly for me. the splash screen with ubuntu name was text only though
<audr> Can anyone tell me how I can update the java version of my web plugin? It is at 0_23 and I need it at 0_32
<simon__> Hi, I really need some help enlarging the pointer size on 12.04, I have followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size and created a .Xresources but it wont work. It's an upgrade for a partially sighted person and this is a real show stopper... help?
<simon__> sorry
<simon__> Hi, I really need some help enlarging the pointer size on 12.04, I have followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/126491/how-do-i-change-the-cursor-and-its-size and created a .Xresources but it wont work. It's an upgrade for a partially sighted person and this is a real show stopper... help?
<zykotic10> simon__: for whatever reason, it seems compiz affects the pointer theme... good luck.
<bazhang> simon__, please dont double post
<simon__> I apologied, the first was a mistake
<daftykins> lgp171188: that's quite common
<bs0d> I have a very strange affair ... I hope you guys could help me solve it.
<daftykins> lotus-blade: does the game server you're running require the local IP be known then? doesn't make much sense to me to need it in the hosts file
<simon__> zykotic10: so by 'good luck' do you mean, it's not going to happen?
<solsTiCe> hi. I am using the alternate install. How am I supposed to enter the 64 cahracter of my WPA2 key in the text filed ? I have this key in a text file on a usb key ? how can I copy and paste it ?to a relevant file ?
<wylde> lotus-blade: what you're asking for makes little sense. Please explain your desired result.
<bs0d> Problem is, when I log in as a user ( in desktop manager ) and run psql command, I get an error: Connection requires a valid certificate.   When I run su - admin and psql - connection ok. When I log in as this user from CLI ( no X desktop ) connection is ok
<zykotic10> simon__: i'm not sure.  by "good luck" i mean, "good luck" ;)
<simon__> zykotic10: ok thanks
<bs0d> Problems arise when I log in as this user from desktop manager. Does anybody have any ideas why this could happen?
<wylde> lotus-blade: if you want to connect to the machine you're currenty using the addresses localhost and 127.0.0.1 will acomplish that.
<audr> Can anyone tell me why the minecraft browser screen is blank for 11.1?
<daftykins> bs0d: it's probably needing to bind to a network socket, which the user doesn't have permissions to do - but root does
<daftykins> oh you said it works at CLI
<mohd> sary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/969781/
<bs0d> daftykins: yes, it works at CLI when I hit Ctrl+F1 and login as this user and issue same command - connection to db is established. but when I try from xterm ( or whatever it is here in window manager ) I get error "Connection requires a valid certificate"
<daftykins> bs0d: tried locating a channel for that db? i assume that's postgreSQL
<horse01> Hi there, I can't connect to the amagetron server?
<madpup> Hi i just run memtest and it passed, so im confused what else it can be
<Othi`> hi, i have a htpc connected to my tv, worked for like a year, now i get 'no signal' after the ubuntu splash screen - this is my xorg log, it says no screens found...
<bs0d> daftykins: yes, that's postgresql. and connection is established to remote database server using TCP... maybe this user has no access to socket or something like that
<jiohdi> anyone one figure out how to make flash colors right again... I do not like blue people
<Simul> daftykins: success. Renaming .fontconfig didn't do anything, but removing the fonts, then insgtalling from the CLI did the trick.
<madpup> its a hardware decoder problem, use a flash replacement app  or disable hw
<daftykins> Simul: cool :)
<audr> Does anyone know how to fix the white screen for loading minecraft in browser? 11.1 (oneiric)
<lgp171188> I have booted into the live session from the usb drive using nomodeset switch as suggested. Looks like my laptop has a dual GPU configuration and unity starts into 2d mode and not 3d. Any idea how to fix such an issue?
<daftykins> jiohdi: nvidia graphics? using their driver?
<bs0d> daftykins: so what is the difference between that I log in from CLI and I log in on xterm?
<daftykins> bs0d: i have no idea, so you might be better off checking for a channel for the software
<mbucko> im running ubuntu on oracle VM and id like to map my other drives to it.. any idea how? i tried adding the drives to shared folders but nothing new is showing in my /dev/..
<jiohdi> daftykins, yes
<yashwant> is any one help me how to find trojan wirus using ubuntu. When I was suing windows its came but how to remove it ?
<jiohdi> daftykins, I am using repo pkg - nvidia-current
<TheM4ch113> yashwant: virscan.org
<daftykins> jiohdi: have you seen the gstreamer fiddle? fix 2 on here: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<TheM4ch113> if the file is below 20mb the upload and scan using 37 anti-v packages is free
<Fyodorovna> yashwant, avast has a linux version it uses the same libraries as the windows one.
<audr> Does anyone know how to fix the white screen when loading minecraft from broswer. On Ubuntu 11.1
<Fyodorovna> yashwant, bitdefender as well, you can get a lot of av on live cd's as well
<TheM4ch113> yashwant: I would just re-install windows to a freshly formatted partition
<TheM4ch113> currently, I just restore a backed up partition where windows is
<jiohdi> daftykins, not yet
<Shirakawasuna> I just upgraded to precise and want to see what packages (if any) I installed from ppas that I just removed. Is there a way to do this (find packages that now belong to no repo, or are of a higher version than in current repos)
<Shirakawasuna> ?
<Fyodorovna> TheM4ch113, a clean image is your best bet that is for sure.
<TheM4ch113> exactly
<ubuntu-studio> hey guys, can someone tell me if i can install programs on the usb on which i am running ubuntu_
<diamonds> I have xclip but it doesn't seem to write to my clipboard
<zykotic10> ubuntu-studio: liveusb?  sure - but they won't be there the next time you boot
<jrib> Shirakawasuna: aptitude has a very powerful search mechanism
<jrib> !aptitude | Shirakawasuna
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<ubuntu-studio> ok thanks
<jrib> Shirakawasuna: I don't know if it can do what you ask, but that's where I would start
<diamonds> uptime | xclip
<jrib> diamonds: ERROR
<diamonds> ^per the example.  when I ^v in another application, I see nothing has been pasted
<diamonds> jrib: ?
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<readme> Can anyone recommend a media player (flac, mp3, ogg, etc)? I'm concerned primarily with the quality of the sound it produces. Hardware nonwithstanding, what can I use to get a better sound? I'm using banshee currently, which has a mixer but it seems using the mixer just makes the sound muddy.
<diamonds> jrib: that was an example from the man page: I'm letting people know that's what I did
<jrib> diamonds: tried specifying a clipboard?
<spiritech> can someone help me try and understand ubuntu and the related desktops, mainly unity and gnome a bit better, i have been using ubuntu for about 3 years now and still cant get my head around it 100%, also if i want to run compiz and cairo-dock. which would be the best way to go - gnome or unity?
<diamonds> jrib: no I hadn't
<kostasm> ubuntu-studio, you can install any program in your liveusb, but it needs some customization previously. I did it one year ago, but I cannot remeber how...
<jrib> diamonds: by default it probably goes to your X clipboard (tried middle clicking to paste)
<audr> I installed the sun-hava6-plugin, but I don't see it in about:plugins. Only IcedTea plguin.
<rachael_> Poop
<RoBoCop555> ´Õ¤Ñºº
<diamonds> jrib: yes, it does not
<audr> java*
<diamonds> that was what I expected but it didn't happen
<kostasm> ubuntu-studio, I have a usb created using an ubuntu menu option ...
<diamonds> is there another program that will do this?
<spiritech> can someone help me try and understand ubuntu and the related desktops, mainly unity and gnome a bit better, i have been using ubuntu for about 3 years now and still cant get my head around it 100%, also if i want to run compiz and cairo-dock. which would be the best way to go - gnome or unity?
<diamonds> I'm reinstalling
<diamonds> doesn't work
<readme> '/part
<Shirakawasuna> aha
<omps> hi
<jrib> diamonds: where are you doing this from?  Is DISPLAY set?  To what?
<spiritech> can someone help me try and understand ubuntu and the related desktops, mainly unity and gnome a bit better, i have been using ubuntu for about 3 years now and still cant get my head around it 100%, also if i want to run compiz and cairo-dock. which would be the best way to go - gnome or unity?
<Shirakawasuna> jrib: found a pacakge called deborphan, it does the trick :D
<diamonds> jrib: :0
<eliotn> codesprint is starting :)
<jrib> Shirakawasuna: how?
<diamonds> jrib: http://hastebin.com/raw/lutusixone
<Guest82159> I need a operating system use less memmory:)
<spiritech> ok. no reply. maybe someone can tell me the best way to run compiz and cairo-dock - unity or gnome or both?
<DJones> Guest82159: Perhaps look at xubuntu or lubuntu, they're aimed at machines with lower specifications
<DJones> !xubuntu | Guest82159
<ubottu> Guest82159: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<diamonds> :(
<DJones> !lubuntu | Guest82159
<ubottu> Guest82159: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<diamonds> I'd like to use ubuntu at work but I run into stuff like this so frequently I can't
<spiritech> maybe someone can tell me the best way to run compiz and cairo-dock - unity or gnome or both?
<diamonds> "xclip doesn't work" -> spend ?? hours getting xclip to work
<audr> Does anyone know how to change the java webplugin version? I downloaded the sun-java6-plugin, but ther java website says i am still at 0_23
<spiritech> maybe someone can tell me the best way to run compiz and cairo-dock - unity or gnome or both?
<diamonds> I *just* upgraded to 12 and updated all packages so I'm up to date
<spiritech> maybe someone can tell me the best way to run compiz and cairo-dock - unity or gnome or both?
<yeats> !repeat | spiritech
<ubottu> spiritech: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<specik> hey everyone
<jrib> diamonds: did you see my questions?
<Guest82159> everyone been saying LXDE has less memory usage I dont know if it is true. But am download it right know and going to install it on my notebook computer. I hope it works in a good way:)
<spiritech> ubotu ok. just figured i could speak to someone on the fly for a change rather than waiting for the forums to answer.
<specik> I'm having some issues with Ubuntu 12 .04 64-bit recognizing my 2 x 4GB of RAM. Memory tests fails saying "Memory totals not close enough". BIOS correctly detects proper amount of RAM.
<diamonds> jrib: I'm doing it from "terminal"
<diamonds> DISPLAY = :0
<Tzubuntu> i have a string $username in a bash script and I'm trying to swap username for $username - I tried sed  's/username|$username|g' user.txt but that isn't working can someone tell me the right way plz?
<diamonds> I'm not sure how to look up DISPLAY in man
<spiritech> ubotu maybe there is another irc channel that could help. are there unity or gnome specific channels available?
<diamonds> I tried apropos display, that didn't help of couse
<diamonds> course
<Guest82159> I was wondering doing a lot of screen cast on my youtube channel what is the best way to record using ubuntu??
<jrib> diamonds: and when you tried « uptime | xclip -selection clipboard », were you then able to paste by right clicking and selecting paste?
<yeats> Guest82159: checkout recordmydesktop
<yeats> !info recordmydesktop | Guest82159
<ubottu> Guest82159: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1+svn602-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 54 kB, installed size 148 kB
<diamonds> jrib: ah that did it!
<diamonds> jrib: wasn't that the default?
<jrib> diamonds: default is primary (middle click to paste it)
<diamonds> I don't have middleclick
<Shirakawasuna> jrib: running 'deborphan' lists all the packages that you have installed but are not available from any repos/ppas. You can then run that through apt-get
<diamonds> laptop
<diamonds> anyway it doesn't work (I can middle click with both buttons together)
<jrib> Shirakawasuna: I don't think that's a correct characterization of deborphan
<jrib> diamonds: try shift-insert
<doug> hello all. i'm fairly new to ubuntu and have a partitioning question. any takers?
<raidhtcc> doug,  hit it
<doug> when i set up ubuntu on a 1T drive. i made separate /boot, /usr etc. partitions. i was wonder if there is a way to go made to a sort of default partition config and how i might accomplish that.
<samfisher> how can I make a user not to be shown in the login screen?
<specik> hey, I have a ubuntu not detecting some of my memory problem on a 64-bit system... can anyone help with that?
<doug> made s/b back
<SunTsu> specik: Not detecting memory? Er, what? Could you please be more specific?
<Shirakawasuna> jrib: hmm, you're right
<samfisher> i had to create another user for each machine from a LAN, in order to access the machine by ssh to admin it. The users that use those machines will change their pass and I don't want to violate their personal space
<poptart> whats up guys
<Shirakawasuna> there were still a bunch of orphans though
<specik> SunTsu: In BIOS it detects the full 8 GB. Once booted into Ubuntu, it only detects 4GB. Funny thing is, it was working just a few days ago
<kostasm> I am trying to use nanny (parental control) in my 12.04 but it crashes every 10 min (!). Any idea?
<specik> SunTsu: Additionally, system tests fail on memory with the error "46.00 Memory totals not close enough"
<SunTsu> specik: in a 64bit system it should show all the memory there is - minus "special" memory, under 1MB, Video Mapping, Kernel memory and such
<B|tchX> ummm keep your kids off your baby kostasm ? lol nah...I welcome children to learn linux :-)
<SunTsu> specik: Tried running memtest86?
<specik> SunTsu: I did, and that only detected 4GB as well
<dlentz> kostasm, if you start from terminal, do you get an error message?
<escott> specik, is it properly seated in the slot
<gunny17> hello all!  I have installed ubuntu 11.04 and some of the videos on you tube will not play on firefox.  Can anyone tell me what I have to download to have all the videos play?
<SunTsu> specik: then something is amiss with your hardware
<specik> Yeah, I even unseated both sticks and reseated them again
<specik> I was afraid of that. I just don't get why it was working and now all of a sudden it's not. The only thing I changed between then and now is I installed a new power supply
<OerHeks> !restricted | gunny17
<ubottu> gunny17: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonasPlatte> gunny17: You probably have to install the Flash Plugin through the Software Center
<dlentz> specik, no kernel updates recently?
<kostasm> dlentz: what do you mean start from terminal? I used the gui to make the customization...
<poptart> whats up
<gunny17> I have tries that before but will try again...
<dlentz> kostasm, type 'nanny' in terminal
<gunny17> thanks
<specik> dlentz: Yeah, there was a bunch of updates I installed recently, some of them kernel related. This is a pretty fresh system, just built it about a week ago
<SunTsu> dlentz: not even memtest86 detects all the ram
<manzoor> @gunny17: install flash
<dlentz> SunTsu, oh, i missed that
<specik> But my BIOS detects the RAM
<kostasm> dlentz: command not found!
<gunny17> thanks to manzoor.
<SunTsu> specik: I don't think this is an ubuntu issue, but I'd start playing around with the memory settings in bios
<dlentz> kostasm, ok, then i obviouosly don;t know about nanny. iwas just trying to see if it was this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nanny/+bug/958613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958613 in nanny (Ubuntu) "nanny-systray crashed with Exception in __init__(): DBus not initialized" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<specik> SunTso, okay.. thanks for your help
<dlentz> oh, it's "nanny-systray", not "nanny"
<doug> when i set up ubuntu on a 1T drive. i made separate /boot, /usr etc. partitions. i was wonder if there is a way to go back to a sort of default partition config and how i might accomplish that.
<jacobrask> Hi, I set my account to passwordless login in the user manager, but after that I can't use sudo
<SunTsu> doug: Of course you can, although it's a lot of work and not for the faint at heart. I'd backup config and data and repartition + reinstall in your case
<zykotic10> jacobrask: did you change any groups for your user?  OR did you change your system's hostname?
<jacobrask> no. if I enable a password again I can sudo
<kostasm> dlentz: hmm: nanny-admin-console    nanny-desktop-blocker  nanny-systray
<dlentz> kostasm, ?
<doug> i was afraid of that SunTsu. i guess it's time to do some more reading about how to back that data up. thanks
<kostasm> dlentz: I am just printing out all nanny commands I found ...
<dlentz> and what happens whyen you run nanny-systray?
<kostasm> dlentz: nanny-systray
<kostasm> Reconnecting to new nanny server instance
<dlentz> well, when it crashes, you should get an error message
<SunTsu> doug: well, after backuping your stuff you could try it anyway, you don't have anything to lose at that point but much to learn ;)
<dlentz> it'll give you something more specific to google
<jacobrask> zykotic10: what I want is to be able to login without a password but still be able to use sudo
<Stewy> Hi all. I just installed 12.04 via Live CD (verified burn) and the install claims to be successful. On initial reboot, after I log in, the screen goes black for a few seconds and then only the background image appears with a garbled msg about "compiz". Any suggestions?
<kostasm> dlentz, is this nanny-systray some monitoring of nanny?
<zykotic10> jacobrask: ya.  well good luck with that.
<doug> thanks.... lol if the learning curve was any steeper on this issue, i'd need a rocket. thanks.
<jacobrask> something else is pretty weird now, gnome-terminal doesn't show up in alt-tab switcher..
<ubuntu_> hello why there are so many upto sd99 entries in /dev directory while i have a singlw hdd connect??
<manzoor> Hi guys i am totally new to linux can any one explain why linux is more secured than windows?
<brightsparks> Hi. I'm trying to play a commercial DVD but the system is refusing to play it. It does play other dvd's though but for some reason it's refusing to play this one. Need help. Thanks.
<kostasm> B|tchX, I do welcome children in linux! But they are only 8 to 10 years old, and they only using chat and email!
<escott> !dvd | brightsparks
<ubottu> brightsparks: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brightsparks> ubottu:: hi ok thanks. I'm heading off there now. THanks again.
<ubottu> brightsparks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> brightsparks, if you have already properly installed decss then its probably just region locked
<brightsparks> escott: no. I borrowed it from my local lilbrary!
<scottamunga> Hi everyone.  I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 12.04 that I've been unable to figure out or find much information on.
<ubuntu_> i need help with this error kernel panic -not syncing out of memory no killable process any clue??
<ubuntu_> i need help with this error kernel panic -not syncing out of memory no killable process. any clue??
<zykotic10> scottamunga: details might help...
<escott> ubuntu_, you are OOM and have no killable processes. when are you seeing this
<brightsparks> escott: anyway I'll try what the  ubottu suggested first.
<manzoor> @ubottu :i am totally new to linux can you explain why linux is more secured than windows?
<scottamunga> zykotic10 I'm typing them
<ubuntu_> escott: at bootup time
<escott> ubuntu_, what can you tell us about your system
<brightsparks> escott: what is the decss?
<ubuntu_> escott: it's an acer aspire 5738 running 12.04 64 bit
<escott> brightsparks, the routine to decrypt the css on dvd's. its what you are instructed to install in the !dvd factoid
<kasii> manzoor,  gud question
<scottamunga> I have a Compaq Presario CQ60-615DX with Intel GMA 4500M integrated graphics card.  I have graphical glitches when I boot  into Unity 3D.  It's only cosmetic AFAIK, but I was wondering what I could do to correct.  This is a new problem since upgrading from 11.10.
<kasii> ubottu, tell us
<brightsparks> escott: ok em so how do I know if I have it installed or not?
<escott> ubuntu_, aspire 5738 doesnt mean much to me. processor type? amount of ram?
<escott> brightsparks, did you follow the instructions in !dvd to run the install-css.sh script?
<Seinar> Hi to all!
<jonasPlatte> manzoor: because people who code malware don't code it much for linux, because it isn't used as much as windows. furthermore, you have lesser rights as administrator under linux. that causes more password prompts, but also better security.
<ubuntu_> escott: intel core2duo , 3G ram
<scottamunga> I read that the driver for my GPU is open sourced by Intel, and when I went into Add'l Drivers, it said no proprietary drivers in use on my system.
<kasii> ubottu,  refer manzoor  question
<ubottu> kasii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasii> ubottu, foolish post
<brightsparks> escott: I don't what you're referrring to - I'm just reading now the ubuntu dot com page about restricted formats...
<wifioregon> hi I upgraded to 12.04 and cant figure out how to switch to gnome. I'm not liking unity at all. Any help is great appreciated
<ubuntu_> escott: i think there is some problem with my HDD. without HDD i can boot in live session
<zykotic10> !notunity | wifioregon
<ubottu> wifioregon: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<scottamunga> wifioregon, have you looked into MATE?
<escott> ubuntu_, i would guess that maybe its an acpi issue of some kind. that perhaps the acpi tables are reserving too much ram for the video card or something else. you could try booting with an acpi kernel argument. i have no idea why that would happen only on an installed system
<wifioregon> zykotic10:  Thanks so I need to do "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-panel"
<wifioregon> ?
<wifioregon> scottamunga:  no whats MATE?
<zykotic10> wifioregon: do you want gnome3 or a gnome2-like environment?
<wifioregon> zykotic10: doesnt matter
<manzoor> @jonasplatte: thanks
<scottamunga> wifioregon, it's a fork of Gnome 2, since Gnome 2 is no longer officially supported
<zykotic10> wifioregon: gnome3 = gnome-shell, while a gnome2-like is gnome-panel
<Sidewinder> manzoor, If not already suggested, you might wish to see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<virhilo> hi
<ubuntu_> escott: some suggested me to try sata to usb converter .and i am seeing upto sdb99 entries in my /dev directory then a pointer freeze
<qwd> Ubuntu 12.03 with Unity. For some reason VLC isn't showing up in the bar to the left anymore. I unlocked it from the launcher and now it only shows up in the upper right corner by the time. Any idea why and how I can get it to show up there when I open stuff?
<qwd> I can't get it to appear when doing alt+tab either
<virhilo> i have weird issue, when updated ubuntu from 11.04 to 12.04 when logging on ssh and using screen unicode doesn't work on the screen, what can be wrong?
<jonasPlatte> manzoor: but the biggest security threat is the user who just enters his password everytime and everywhere some program or website asks him to do so even if he has no idea what he has to do it for
<wifioregon> zykotic10:  I just want gnome the easiest way possible..and the best one
<wifioregon> zykotic10:  Do I just run "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-panel" ?
<zykotic10> wifioregon: someone else can help you...
<escott> ubuntu_, ok didn't realize you were the same person. then YES absolutely thats your problem. there kernel is probing the hardware and is seeing lots of devices, so it just keeps creating them and fills up the ram. Now is it sda1 sda2,... up to sda99 which could indicate a bad partition table, or sda1, sdb1, sdc1 etc
<gunny17> tried adobe-flash plugin still doesnt work!!
<manzoor> @jonasplatte: can u tell which linux flavor is good?
<scottamunga> I have to say I love Ubuntu 12.04.  I'm OCD about things not working as they should, and for a long time the touchpad on/off switch did nothing.  It works now.
<ubuntu_> escott: how can i fix that ??
<wifioregon> nobody knows how to install gnome on ubuntu 12.04?
<escott> ubuntu_, well which is it? sd99 is not a device in linux
<escott> wifioregon, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ubuntu_> sdb
<wifioregon> escott, k thanks
<ubuntu_> escott: sdb
<manzoor> @sidewinder: Thanks
<escott> ubuntu_, so you have 99 sdb entries? where are you seeing this? in the livecd?
<Sidewinder> manzoor, My pleasure. :)
<gunny17> I have installed adobe flas plugin and 11.04 firefox will still not play the video ?
<ubuntu_> escott: /dev directory
<brightsparks> ok thanks for your help guys am going to reboot and try playing the dvd again. Laters.
<Sidewinder> wifioregon, Or: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<escott> ubuntu_, i know its in the dev directory. under what conditions do you see these entries? how are you booting to see these entries?
<scottamunga> I'm really trying to find an answer to the graphic glitching issue online, but I haven't had any luck.
<scottamunga> For the mean time, I know I could go into Unity 2d, but I'd like to help get this fixed for other users too.
<ubuntu_> escott: after connecting my HDD through sata to usb converter i did a ls | grep sdb in /dev directory .after few second my system stopped responding
<magic_al> hi everyone. i just installed chrome browser. i am used to type into the terminal "firefox" to open it. but thats doesnt work with chrome. whats wrong? (i am new in ubuntu)
<violinappren> magic_al:  google-chrome
<llutz> magic_al: "google-chrome"
<escott> ubuntu_, in that case the partition table on that device is fouled up in some way that is causing it to have an unlimited number of partition tables. you would need to repartition the disk, and you would need some way to supress udev and prevent it from creating all the device nodes
<ubuntu_> escott: how can i do this
<magic_al> violinappren: that dosnt work as well :(
<ubuntu_> escott: ??
<violinappren> magic_al: try: chromium
<escott> ubuntu_, i have absolutely no idea how to do that
<magic_al> violinappren: no...
<violinappren> magic_al: how did you install it?
<kasii> how can i get MAC address of my computer
<llutz> kasii: ifconfig
<violinappren> kasii: ifconfig -a
<kasii> how can i get MAC address of my computer
<magic_al> violinappren: within the ubuntu-softwarecenter
<ubuntu_> escott: is it possible ??
<escott> ubuntu_, im sure its possible. just no idea how its done
<farrukhjon> hi everyone!
<manzoor> @sidewinder: i installed ubuntu on vmware and assigned static ip to the machine   i cannt able to access internet but i can access the internet when ip assigned by dhcp. what is the issue?
<scottamunga> hi farrukhjon
<violinappren> magic_al: chromium-browser
<ubuntu_> is there any one who can help me stopping udev from creating device nodes
<ubuntu_> ??
<Anorexic> How do I override the "small normal large larger" in Universal Access ? "Larger" isn't big enough. I used to be able to set the font as large as I wanted.
<kasii> violinappren, could that one be changed
<Anorexic> My eyes are bad
<farrukhjon> how change hint text in dash launcher ?
<ubuntu_> escott: thanks
<escott> ubuntu_, if it takes a few minutes you could practice nuking the partition with parted and see if you can hotplug, nuke the partition table, and sync the disk before it OOMs on you. you would lose all the data on the disk
<magic_al> violinappren: alright, that works, thank you. but is there a way to create a terminal-shortcut that i just have to type in "chrome"?
<Sidewinder> manzoor, I know nothing about vmware; never used it, sorry. :(
<violinappren> kasii: are you using network manager?
<Anorexic> Fedora has the same issue. Debian squeeze still lets me select a large enough font fom y eyes
<manzoor> @sidewinder: no prob :)
<ubuntu_> escott: it not giving me more than 30 sec
<gunny17> I have installed adobe flash plugin and 11.04 firefox will still not play the video ?
<farrukhjon> for example i need correct tips "Firefox Web Browser" to "Default Browser" ?
<gunny17> I have installed adobe flash plugin and 11.04 firefox will still not play the video ?
<manzoor> guys any one : i installed ubuntu on vmware and assigned static ip to the machine   i cannt able to access internet but i can access the internet when ip assigned by dhcp. what is the issue?
<mrdeb> hello
<meganerd> kasii: ip addr
<mrdeb> any problems with the new ubuntu that you know
<meganerd> kasii: from the command line
<kasii> violinappren, yes i hev
<richtroye> manzoor There's a special file vmware uses to assign addresses, hold on and I'll look up its name
<kasii> violinappren,  i know the network manager
<silare_> How do I make it so every reference to Droid Sans Mono references Ubuntu Mono instead?
<kasii> meganerd, tell me how  from the command line
<violinappren> kasii: click its icon, then edit connection, then edit the conenction you want, then add your desired MAC address in  "Cloned MAC Address"
<silare_> Or alternatively, is there a way I can make Tomboy use Ubuntu Mono instead of Droid Sans?
<meganerd> manzoor: you probably need to set the interface to bridged mode instead of NAT
<meganerd> kasii: type "ip addr"
<richtroye> /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf  -- check that file out, manzoor
<gunny17> I am having problems on firefox with playing videos on you tube.  I have installed adobe flash plugin and 11.04 firefox will still not play the video ?
<meganerd> kasii: the stuff that follows link/ether is the MAC address
<manzoor> <richtroye> sure
<xangua> gunny17: did you restart firefox¿
<kasii> meganerd,
<gunny17> yes
<gunny17> xangua  and reloaded the page.  It will play an occasional video but not most.
<tarek_> slt
<tarek_> a ts
<richtroye> manzoor PM me if you want and I'll paste a typical entry I made to mine for ocelot.  After you've changed it, you could restart vmware and your entry should take effect
<manzoor> <richtroye> pls
<RedCap_work> hello
<RedCap_work> My home folder is encrypted by ecryptfs, and I can't remember why and how I did that. Now I want to migrate from Karmic to Precise(I don't want upgrade, just install new system). How can I access to ecryptfs folder? I mean, how to export key or something
<xangua> gunny17: you can always use html5 player on youtube at least, flash sucks most of the time
<scottamunga> I have a Compaq Presario CQ60-615DX with Intel GMA 4500M integrated graphics card.  I have graphical glitches when I boot  into Unity 3D.  It's only cosmetic AFAIK, but I was wondering what I could do to correct.  This is a new problem since upgrading from 11.10.
<gunny17> is it in teh package manager?
<jvx> How to make /etc/network/interfaces remain persistent after reboot of a USB Flash install? I have a nic that needs static settings. Ubuntu 12.04 installed to USB flash drive with startup disk creator.
<Anorexic> I get more response from poking a dead deer than this room. I wish you all pain and suffering.
<xangua> https://www.youtube.com/html5 gunny17
<gunny17> thanks xangua!
<mrdeb> scottamunga: what is the problem
<ubuntu_> how can i stop udev from creating node in /dev directory for my usb devices??
<mrdeb> scottamunga: you can increase ram size for video card in bios, or turn off vsync in compizsettings manager
<mrdeb> ok
<scottamunga> mrdeb, after logging into Unity3d from LightDM, I get graphical glitches.  Cosmetic only, AFAIK, but annoying.  It has only happened since upgrading to 12.04
<mrdeb> what glitches
<scottamunga> Boxes flash on and off the screen rapidly.
<RedCap_work> anyone?
<scottamunga> No artifacts left on screen, and the session works normally with no further problems.
<scottamunga> apt-get install ccsm?
<jonasPlatte> RedCap_work: how do you want to access the folder?
<audr> anyone run Minecraft on ubuntu in here?
<jonasPlatte> audr: Yes of course
<RedCap_work> I hope to mount it same way
<ubuntu_> how can i stop udev from creating node in /dev directory for my usb devices??
<audr> jonasPlatte, I can click 'join server', but then it crashes on me. Here is error log and such: http://codepad.org/na4CiBoS
<r0b-> anyone use this card? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833704059
<jonasPlatte> RedCap_work: so, why can't you do it as before? did you already remove your old installation?
<fg> Hi
<audr> jonasPlatte, Not realyl sure what is wrong
<scottamunga> mrdeb, I do have modified compiz settings with ubuntu-tweak.  Could they be causing this?
<xangua> !anyone | r0b-
<ubottu> r0b-: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mrdeb> scottamunga: yes they can. mostly if you turn off vsync, it makes things faster. u can try resetting unity and see if it helps
<ubuntu_> how can i stop udev from creating node in /dev directory for my usb devices??
<jcrza> Hi guys. I've looked around and can't seem to find a solution. I'm on precise, trying to install windows to a separate HD so I can play Diablo 3. Said separate HD is formatted and empty, but when I try to run the windows installer it just says it can't install to that drive.
<scottamunga> mrdeb - thank you for your help and patience. :)
<jcrza> Anyone have any clue what I need to do?
<audr> jonasPlatte, Any ideas?
<RedCap_work> jonasPlatte: no, I didn't remove old installation. I haven't started to install Precise yet. But how I supposed to access to encrypted folder from new installation without a key?
<scottamunga> I'll try what you said.
<audr> jcrza, can't install the drive? Just plop in the Windows CD
<jcrza> What I mean is, it sees the empty HD, but if I try to partition it it just says no.
<jcrza> Now I wish I had written down the error, this was last night
<jcrza> I really hate to have to install windows, but I want to play d3 something fierce.
<mrdeb> good luck scottamunga
<jcrza> hate*
<mrdeb> waht is d3
<audr> Diablo 3
<jcrza> Couldn't get it to work with wine, even though they swear it does
<jcrza> You need to patch it and compile it yourself or something, which I did, still didn't work.
<mrdeb> yes
<compdoc> jcrza, how was it formatted? what fs in on there?
<jcrza> I formatted it NTFS first, then I just deleted all the partitions off of it the second time
<jcrza> Both times it did the same thing, just wouldn't let me partition from the windows side of things
<jonasPlatte> RedCap_work: Why don't you just move your data you want to keep to /home/backup or so, then delete everything but /home/backup from 12.04 live mode and install 12.04 without formatting the /home partition or if you don't have one, the root partition?
<jcrza> Could it be because ubuntu already has a System partition or something? I don't really know anything fancy about partitions or booting, just enough to repair MBRs and crap like that
<audr> Does anyone know why my minecraft keeps crashing? http://codepad.org/na4CiBoS  using ubuntu 11.1
<jcrza> But it's on separate drives.. didn't think any of that would matter.
<jonasPlatte> audr: Did you already try to use Minecraft with OpenJDK?
<heikoheikoheiko> I want to run shell scripts with gnome-do, I added the dir with the scripts to files & folders. the default action for scripts however is open (editor). how do I change that to run? I guess I have to change default program for scripts globally. how do I do that? there is no sh (and no ruby, no python, ...) in Open With -> Other Applications.
<audr> jonasPlatte, no, but the MC site says use Sun
<jcrza> Yeah I had issues with openjdk on precise + minecraft
<jcrza> sun did it
<audr> jcrza, yah, MC loads up just fine, but when i click 'join server', boom crash
<jcrza> Perhaps that's when it's trying to initialize a 3d environment, so maybe that's a sign
<jcrza> Got the latest proprietary drivers and whatnot?
<exiff_reborn> Hello, i have a partitioning problem... I was moving a partition in gparted and it got stuck just after it finished copying the partition but didnt move it, is there a way for me to recover it?
<audr> jcrza, how can i check that?
<exiff_reborn> Or is
<jcrza> On the top right of the screen (if you haven't installed them yet) I think there should be a little green chip icon that you can click to install them
<jcrza> It's also in the software center somewhere
<exiff_reborn> *or is my data long gone?
<jcrza> they're called restricted drivers or proprietary drivers, forget which
<jcrza> That'll be like.. the nvidia drivers that they make themselves etc
<smw_> jcrza, "additional drivers"
<jcrza> There ya go
<smw_> jcrza, it used to be called restricted
<jcrza> good thing someone knows what they're talking about
<jonasPlatte> audr: I always used OpenJDK and it worked
<jcrza> Hmm.. maybe I'll have to mosy on over to the wine channel and get them to hold my hand through getting D3 working
<jcrza> Dying to try it out
<audr> Doing env LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -jar minecraft.jar makes it work, but now it flashes black every second or so
<OerHeks> audr on this page you find info about java 6 + 7 > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<audr> jcrza, yah one of the drivers has the green light, the other doesn't. That's because ti refuses to isntall
<audr> OerHeks, thanks.. ?
<jcrza> Huh, odd
<ruth> Hello
<ruth> I'm missing my wireless interface from the Network Manger.
<neure> hi, i've got 11.04, can i get gcc 4.6 or newer?
<neure> with not too much trouble?
<mbucko> what is keyring and how do i disable it?
<audr> jcrza, any ideas?
<dontknow1> hi all
<dontknow1> i need help about wireless
<ruth> If I run lspci it shows up in terminal
<dontknow1> wireless is hard blocked
<paul_> any cali ladies?
<dontknow1> i did rfkill unblock all but doesn't work
<mongo> mbucko: keyring is secure passphrase storage, you probably do not want to disable it
<dontknow1> here is "rfkill list all" phy1: Wireless LAN
<pfifo> I am running 10.04, and have encrypted root and home, my home is encrypted with a keyfile, I just ran `gpg -c filename` on that file to create an encrypted version for storage on a flash drive, that uses a passphrase for an encryption key. Now I intend to upgrade to 12.04, will I be able to decrypt this file from my new operating system?
<dontknow1> 	Soft blocked: no
<dontknow1> 	Hard blocked: yes
<n00shie> exit
<dontknow1> is there anyone to help me?
<mbucko> mongo, but im not using it.. am I?
<mongo> mbucko: do you use a browser?
<fg> I get this error wwhen i typee 'apt-get -f install": http://paste.ubuntu.com/970016/
<fg> Can anyone help me?
<dontknow1> how can i unblock hardblocked wireless?
<jonasPlatte> dontknow1: Could it be that Hard blocked means that it's disabled by a switch or button on your laptop (if you're using one)?
<mongo> mbucko: all those "save the password" entries you use are in there etc...
<grkblood> whats the proper way to start diagnosing screen tearing issues?
<pfifo> fg run 'sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-10` and then try again after its done
<KuifjePDX> hello
<dontknow1> jonasPlatte: i activate wireless by pushing laptop button, but it doesn't connect
<heikoheikoheiko> nobody knows how to change default action for shell scripts from open to run?
<mbucko> mongo, so does it always pop up at the start?
<dontknow1> jonasPlatte: if i reboot computer, it connects!
<KuifjePDX> I have a question about Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server
<mongo> mbucko: is it asking you for a password?
<zykotic10> grkblood: what video card are you using?  tearing in games or videos (if video - online, or local files)?
<KuifjePDX> During installation I was asked to provide a username and password
<KuifjePDX> but that gives me a standard user
<jonasPlatte> dontknow1: So you can scan for wireless networks now?
<KuifjePDX> what is the password for the administrator?
<zykotic10> !sudo | KuifjePDX
<ubottu> KuifjePDX: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<KuifjePDX> at boot up I see only the prompt "login"
<mbucko> mongo, yh but i always press cancel..
<sda> question: let's assume i have 3hd SATA of 3 different brand, how i reconize who is SDA SDB SDC from terminal?
<OerHeks> KuifjePDX, your 'standard user' or standard first user is the administrator with root priv.
<fg> pfifo: Thanks. error again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970044/
<KuifjePDX> oh, I see
<KuifjePDX> thanks!
<mongo> mbucko: did you just upgrade or copy your home directory to a new machine?
<ruth> that didn't work...
<grkblood> zykotic10, all of the above. im using a radeon 6400M
<zykotic10> sda: "sudo blkid" and/or "sudo fdisk -l"
<alankila> sda: cat /proc/scsi/scsi may help
<zykotic10> grkblood: amd/ati = i can't help.  good luck.
<shahutha> Hi..ada orang indo ga..
<g0v3rn0r> Hi ppl
<ruth> sudo rfkill  unblock all...didn't work.
<dontknow1> jonasPlatte: lets say i opened laptop without activation of wireless. "rfkill list" says "hardblocked: yes". if i reboot laptop while wireless led enabled in my laptop, it connect automatically and "rfkill list" says "hardbloked.: no"
<alankila> sda: hmm scratch that, there's no device node info there. Look through the boot messages from /var/log/dmesg then
<mbucko> mongo, what do u mean?
<mbucko> mongo,  i didnt upgrade og copy anything
<shahutha> Hi..where the software manager in bt5 like in lisa..??
<shahutha> i wanna add software
<audr> Does anyone know why my minecraft window flashes black every so seconds? I have to use env LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -jar minecraft.jar to make it run
<OerHeks> !backtrack | shahutha
<ubottu> shahutha: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<chunk_> hi
<heikoheikoheiko> where is stored what applications are shown in "Open With -> Other Applications"?
<pfifo> fg, try 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core` then :)
<pfifo> what is the default kernel for 12.04?
<chunk_> can someone help me with juju issue?
<violinappren> pfifo: 3.2
<mongo> mbucko: is this a fresh install?
<pfifo> violinappren, is 2.6 still available as well?
<mongo> mbucko: the keyring will ask you for a password once, it will use that password to encrypt your passwords you use in browsers etc..., this way you don't have plain text passwords sitting on the filesystem
<mongo> mbucko: the keyring is a good thing
<violinappren> pfifo: not in the main repository
<mbucko> i see
<pfifo> violinappren, ok thanks
<chunk_> can someone help me with juju issue?
<mbucko> mongo, so how do i set up the initial password for keyring?
<violinappren> !details | chunk_
<ubottu> chunk_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<audr> chunk_, I would if I knew what juju is. It sounds like a fruit from Seinfield
<fg> pfifo: New error! : http://paste.ubuntu.com/970058/
<pfifo> fg, You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<mongo> mbucko: if it is a new install that is why it is asking you for your password
<mongo> it will verifiy it is the correct password for the account and use it as the key
<OerHeks> heikoheikoheiko, open with is stored in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list  AFAIK
<heikoheikoheiko> OerHeks thanks
<shahutha> guys please..how to make user as sudo (can instal)..??
<fg> pfifo:This is my first question. I get this error wwhen i typee 'apt-get -f install": http://paste.ubuntu.com/970016/
<violinappren> shahutha: /join #backtrack-linux
<ruth> I'm not sure what to do.
<yuri__> My printer just disappeared from the Windows client and I can't get my smb workgroup to list properly. No matter what it says the linux machine is in the WORKGROUP workgroup. Changed the name, restarted smbd, restarted the server and it still is in the wrong workgroup.
<shahutha> violinappren, thanks
<neure> what text editor comes in ubuntu 11.04?
<audr> gedit i would guess
<pfifo> fg, ahh well then, im not sure, you can try looking at bug reports on launchpad.net search and youll most likely find a solution to circular dependencies, if not, then continue asking here.
<yuri__> And why doesn't Ubuntu EVER keep the right time? Server is always an hour ahead of it's timezone.
<DJones> neure: nano (command line) or gedit for gnome
<audr> Does anyone know a fix to my minecraft screen flickering black? I have to use  env LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -jar minecraft.jar to make it run
<sda> zykotic10, alankila none of your solution works well, with fdisk -l | grep "Disk /dev/sd" i can find out by size, but with same size, and maybe same brand and only different code it's impossible!
<fg> pfifo: Thanks alot for your help :)
<violinappren> !ntp | yuri__
<ubottu> yuri__: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<sda> disk utility (GUI) can read the brand type and serial number.
<tan_> hello i am having problems
<violinappren> !details | tan_
<ubottu> tan_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest63538> I dont have any sound and i need java
<chunk_> I've followed the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/Juju evrythinks working fine into I deploy the mysql server it install fine but won't startup using ubuntu 12.04 server
<Guest63538> test
<Guest63538> hello i have no sound
<violinappren> !sound | Guest63538
<ubottu> Guest63538: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fg> Any idea about this error at"apt-get -f install"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/970016/
<chunk_> I've followed the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/MAAS/Juju evrythinks working fine into I deploy the mysql server it install fine but won't startup using ubuntu 12.04 server
<audr> hey violinappren, have any idea how to fix a flickering black screen for a minecraft window?
<violinappren> Guest66342: for java: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Guest63538> i am also trying to install hjava to play minecraft
<Guest63538> how do i get java
<violinappren> chunk_: #ubuntu-server
<violinappren> audr: probably a graphics driver issue.. what's your card?
<audr> Radeon HD 5600 Series, violinappren
<audr> er, whoops
<audr> Radeon HD 5500 Series
<audr> ^ that one, violinappren
<sda> zykotic10, alankila : hdparm -I /dev/sda and you know what HD we are talking about! with an easy script you can have it for each HD! thanks!
<violinappren> audr: search for 'driver' in applications, open the additional drivers application, do you see an entry for your card?
<LMJ> Hello the chan
<yuri__> Alright. Deep breath. Feel better. I know this is not windows tech support, but hopefully somebody can help. I have Ubuntu Server 12 with a Canon printer plugged into it. Windows 7 workstation. Everything goes over and out the printer proper in Windows except for Printshop 22. Can somebody give me any idea why ONE program would not print over the network? It's hooked to the right printer over the network but doesn't print. It even says it
<yuri__> is completed printing but nothing happens.
<yuri__> Sorry for that book I just wrote, but desperate for help and trying to be explicit in hopes someone is familiar with any of this.
<audr> violinappren, yes. There are two options two install. I have one installed (green light is on next to it), but the other refuses to install. All the other one is, is the same fglrx driver but with updates)
<pranjal710> I have recently installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 10.10, GET Request is not working on it. Can anyone please help?
<audr> to install
<LMJ> I don't have a clue yuri__  :-/
<ruth> so can anyone help?
<violinappren> !screenshot | audr
<ubottu> audr: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<audr> violinappren, kk
<yuri__> Sigh. Neither does google. And Broderbund doesn't support Print Shop anymore.
<Guest63538> wait is ubuntu and kubuntu the same?
<ruth> except for the DE
<Guest63538> i dont hear no sound still
<Guest63538> i did aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<ruth> you'd have KDE
<pranjal710> I have recently installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 10.10, GET Request is not working on it. Can anyone please help?
<yuri__> Guest, the only two main differences between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is the K on the box and the fact that Kubuntu uses the KDE Desktop Environment. Ubuntu is straight console.
<LMJ> How to force chromium or firefox to stay on its workspace when I click on a link on my email client from another workspace?
<guntbert> ruth: what is your problem?
<KM0201> pranjal710: 10.10 is EOL
<Logan_> !eol | pranjal710
<yuri__> Same basic linux.
<ubottu> pranjal710: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<audr> violinappren, Radeon HD 5500 Series
<xangua> yuri__: ubuntu uses gnome and unity as shell
<audr> shoot sorry
<audr> http://i.imgur.com/QgUDA.png
<ruth> my wireless interface isn
<ruth> isn't*
<ruth> in Network Manager
<pranjal710> but, even if its EOL, I culdnt get it working on 10.04
<pranjal710> moreover GET Request should work!!
<ruth> but if I run...lspci
<pranjal710> couldn't*
<ruth> it shows up in the list that it prints
<audr> violinappren, did you see the screenshot?
<Varsuchi> can you use an apple keyboard on a pc?
<violinappren> audr: yes, checking
<audr> kk
<yuri__> Forgive me, Xangua. Thank you for the update. :)
<audr> violinappren, please note that I HAVE to use this: env LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -jar minecraft.jar to run MC
<yuri__> Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, wow. And they all use something different. ;) Ubuntu Server. Then add on as you go along. ;)
<eutheria> can i configure the virtual desktops 1x4 now?
<mango> hi, I have a 'no entry' sign.
<mango> I've just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<mango> it seems it has gone through a partial upgrade
<mango> but I can't continue it
<martii> :)
<mango> anyone here?
<guntbert> !enter | ruth (it is hard to read your questions running over half the page)
<ubottu> ruth (it is hard to read your questions running over half the page): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Seryth> !ask | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Seryth> !ask | mango
<ubottu> mango: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<martii> anybody with precise installed on HP 4535s?
<mango> ok
<violinappren> audr: try deactivating the second option, then activating the first option and see if it works for you
<xangua> !anyone | martii
<ubottu> martii: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<linx2342> Hey guys, I'm having a strange problem with lirc. Running lirc manually works, but running lirc as service won't: http://paste.welcloud.de/show/Iu5ju2WML861i5w7Hx4J/
<ruth> sorry, I hit it by mistake.
<violinappren> audr: you need to reboot activating the first option
<linx2342> irw will just show some output if I run lirc like in the paste
<audr> violinappren, uninstalling the option i have now
<violinappren> audr: after activating *
<audr> ofc
<audr> i dont think it will work though
<audr> er, install*
<mango> ok, here goes again, I have just upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to 12.04 and I seem to have run into a graphics issue. I was originally getting a black screen. However I did a apt-get update and that seems to resolved most of the graphics. I now see a 'no-entry' sign in the task bar.
<mango> It claims I have a partial upgrade.
<mango> here is the message I received when clicking 'install updates' on the 'no-entry' sign. http://justpaste.it/yma
<Varsuchi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Fyodorovna> mango, have you checked additional drivers?
<mongo> mango: create a new user and log in as it and see if there is still the oddness
<mango> ok I'll double check.
<violinappren> mango: backup and do a reinstalll
<audr> violinappren, no it did not install. Do you want to see the log it put up?
<violinappren> audr: ok
<audr> want me to reactive the other one?
<ThinkT510> mango: did you have ppas before upgrading?
<audr> the one I had before, violinappren
<violinappren> audr: pastebin  the log first
<audr> kk
<mango> mongo: I can't get into the user and groups. I get this message: "The configuration could not be loaded"
<martii> is new ubuntu compatibile with adm A4-3300M CPU?
<OccupyDemonoid> Could someone point me in the direction of how to share my music folder in my home drive with another user but only my music folder and not my entire home drive, please?
<audr> violinappren, the log is large. Beware: http://codepad.org/ULdHwEVS
<mango> violinappren - no can do, I have files on here, only as a last resort
<mango> ThinkT510, - what is ppas?
<mongo> mango: press ctl-alt-F2 and log in to a tty and use adduser
<ThinkT510> !ppa |  mango
<ubottu> mango: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jonasPlatte> OccupyDemonoid: Move your music to /home or /mnt or so, and replace both users music folders with links to that new music folder
<argief> im not a ubuntu champ, but a no-entry in the task bar surely refers to some packadge that is not loading correctly?
<audr> violinappren, it tells me: "Sorry, the installation of this driver has failed"
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: my suggestion is to use a shared folder lile /home/shared/music and use a common group for both osers
<violinappren> audr: http://askubuntu.com/a/97564
<MirkoKa> s/osers/users/
<argief> maybe something mongo installed not compatible with 12.04?
<mango> ubottu - what do I do with ppa?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OccupyDemonoid> Thank you, jonasPlatte and MirkoKa. That is much simplier than using Samba.
<jonasPlatte> OccupyDemonoid: yes that is :D
<audr> violinappren, kk
<mango> ThinkT510, - what do I do with ppa?
<nuse> does anybody know if you can run ubuntu 12.04 on an older kernel?
<nuse> i seem to be having problems
<ThinkT510> mango: i was asking if you installed any before upgrading, if you did they can cause big dependency issues
<mikel> buenas noches
<neure> how do i locate gcc 4.7 deb package that i can install in ubuntu 11.04?
<ruth> would you like me to do something, guntbert?
<mikel> alguien me podria echar una mano para instalar los drivers de mi grafica para poder cmabiar la configuracion de LUBUNTU?
<OccupyDemonoid> MirkoKa, may I ask how I give both users access to that folder in /home/shared/music?
<guntbert> ruth: sorry, no - as my wireless always "just worked" I have very little experience in troubleshooting there
<ruth> ah.
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: choose (maybe create) a common group for them (users, or musicfans or whatever), then set read, execute (and write?) permission on the folder (in the filemanager or with the command "chmod g+rwx /home/shared/music")
<soupeee> 12.04 LTS is too big for my netbook. Is there or is there going to be a Lubuntu variant?
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | soupeee
<ubottu> soupeee: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<audr> violinappren, Thank you. It works perfectally
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: of course, before the chmod, set the group to the one you chooses like "chgrp -R /home/shared/music"
<ThinkT510> soupeee: they were all released at the same time
<soupeee> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kostasm> \help
<violinappren> audr: minecraft or the installation?
<audr> minecraft
<audr> wait >_>
<gomidu> hallo
<audr> yesm inecraft works, i didnt even mess with the isntallation
<soupeee> ThinkT510: how come my Lubuntu OS didn't give me the option? Doesn't it know who it is?
<benjamindaines> How do I make ubuntu restart my wireless, sound, and bluetooth on wake?
<OccupyDemonoid> MirkoKa, Groups seemed to have moved from Users Accounts. That's why I asked.
<violinappren> audr: well im glad it works, if you have further issues you may want to check with their forums also
<ThinkT510> soupeee: if the update manager is set not to inform you then it won't, check the settings
<audr> violinappren, heh thanks. Really, it shouldn't work. It doesn't look like what I did changed anything
<arket> hi all
<audr> violinappren, but...it works... lol
<violinappren> audr: you DID change something, you're now using an updated version of the driver
<audr> violinappren, :O !
<gomidu> I have a problem while instaling ubuntu 12.04. The instaler crashes it uses the webcam
<audr> fglrx-amdcccle-updates is already the newest version.
<audr> fglrx-amdcccle-updates set to manually installed.
<audr> fglrx-updates is already the newest version.
<audr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> audr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<audr> sorry :(
<arket> anyone can help with audio problems?
<audr> arket, what be the problem
<violinappren> audr: initially you weren't using the -updates version
<arket> audio problem with skype after upgrade to 12.04
<audr> violinappren, ah..
<violinappren> !sound | arket
<ubottu> arket: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Zeising> this is most likely a FAQ, but right now my google fu is letting me down. How do I select wether gdm, kdm or lightdm is used?
<audr> arket, ah skype. FBI listening in skype calls and logging everything
<arket> ubottu: audio working on other applications, but with skype
<ubottu> arket: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fidel_> Zeising: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<arket> audr: exactly, i want them to tell them something
<argief> audr,  something u dont want fbi to hear?
<Zeising> fidel_: is there a config file, because I can't go around running dpkg-reconfigure a ton of times....
<audr> arket, For me I had to disable PulseAudio for my microphone to work. Maybe PulseAudio is related yo your problem
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: aha, odd. but ok, then with the commandline: 1: "sudo addgroup musicfans" 2: sudo gpasswd -a user1 musicfans" 3: "sudo gpasswd -a user2 musicfans",  then relogin
<audr> argief, not really, but i don't like how they can and do log calls.
<fidel_> Zeising: run the cmd - a ncurses like dialog will pop up let you define which is default
<audr> argief, and i stopped using Skype anyway lol
<arket> audr, it works sometimes, not allways, especially when another application is using audio, it hangs
<Zeising> fidel_: yes, but I can't do that on every single box i manage :)
<violinappren> arket: check the audio section of skype settings
<qwd>  /quit
<Zeising> fidel_: so I was hoping for a config file i can push out using puppet.
<fidel_> Zeising: k - no idea where the setting itself is stored
<mango> looks like adding a new user seems to have done the trick
<audr> arket, hrm hrm hrm. Yah, fiddle with the skype audio settings
<violinappren> arket: you may want to untick making skype adjusting your mixer settings
<OccupyDemonoid> MirkoKa, Thank you. :)
<arket> violinappren: i did and tried different audio options, all with same result
<argief> audr,  if they can stop violence, let them listen.  dont think they are interested in my conversations! lol
<mango> hold on
<Zeising> fidel_: ok. Thanks for the help anyway :)
<arket> violinappren, its allready unticked
<arket> audr: all combinations with same results
<remlabm> im having a ton of issues with ubuntu 12.04, this is not the first time ive used ubuntu. Fresh install, 64bit. had a bunch of errors, screen would freeze. so i moved to 32bit. Nvidia drivers dont seem to work properly, getting random "Ubuntu Critical Errors". Is it me, or is 12 seem unstable?
<audr> argief, lol wow. It's that way of thinking that is letting them kill privacy though.
<violinappren> arket: pavucontrol should give you more access to what's going on the sound system
<jacky> remlabm: you jimmy vega?
<remlabm> im having a ton of issues with ubuntu 12.04, this is not the first time ive used ubuntu. Fresh install, 64bit. had a bunch of errors, screen would freeze. so i moved to 32bit. Nvidia drivers dont seem to work properly, getting random "Ubuntu Critical Errors". Is it me, or is 12 seem unstable?
<fidel_> remlabm: no need to repeat
<remlabm> sorry for double post
<audr> argief, if they want to kill our privacy, why not let us have full access to their meetings and everything that they do.
<violinappren> !bug | remlabm
<ubottu> remlabm: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fidel_> remlabm: no issues here
<mango> remlabm,
<mango> Im having similiar problems
<jacky> and if not nvidia, then noveou
<mango> nvidia here too
<argief> audr,  where I come from, privacy is the least of my concerns...
<audr> argief, heh. this chan isn't for this talk anyway :P
<remlabm> is anyone running dual monitors on Nvida on 12? if so, which drivers did you use?
<fidel_> remlabm: yep - using 295 from nv page
<arket> violinappren: how can i use it to investigate the cause of the problem?
<jonasPlatte> nvidia driver works for me but if i use nouveau, i freezes after some mins
<argief> audr, agreed. ;-)
<violinappren> arket: check if skype it outputting the audio correct, unmuted, levels are okay and so on
<jonasPlatte> i hope i can use nouveau without that problem in 12.10, because i really want to try out wayland and i heard that won't work with the proprietary drivers because those hardware menufactuers don't support it
<jonasPlatte> big dislike nVidia and AMD
<remlabm> fidel_ : which driver did you grab off their site? Linux 32bit?
<fidel_> remlabm: 64bit
<arket> violinappren it is not shown anywhere, could it be cause my system is 64bit?
<violinappren> arket: are you in call with someone on skype? as in, is there audio being generated?
<violinappren> arket: or do you mean the app is not installed?
<mango> I give up with the latest Ubuntu.
<mango> goint to reinstall
<ThinkT510> mango: thats the spirit
<audr> mango, :P
<audr> mango, 11.1
<violinappren> mango: : *whistles*
<zando> lubuntu 12.04 precise :-)
<zando> good distro
<nathaneltitane> mango: FEDORA
<mango> 12.04 is not precise for me
<sary> I hae installed ubuntu 12.04 into a friend machine Toshiba Satellite M-100 and i noticed his multimedia keys does not work!
<syslq> zando: with not so good sw :)
<audr> I see what you did there lol, mango
<mango> audr :P
<mango> shame really, 11.10 was a nice upgrade
<zando> know the feeling..., some issues with ati 5670HD but hystory now :-0
<mango> so much to install again..grr.
<stafford> I am looking for some solution regarding tuning down the power consumption of Ubuntu 10.04.
<audr> mango, Pro tip: If something works fine, don't mess with it
<stafford> I only use it for Internet browsing and reading materials.
<mango> I'm using it for Perl development
<violinappren> stafford: powertop
<OerHeks> stafford, upgrade to 12.04, most power issues are fixed in kernel 3.2
<zando> lxde rules.... I hate Unity
<mango> terminal still works
<stafford> OerHeks, is 12.04 out?
<ThinkT510> zando: unity isn't as bad as i thought it would be
<compdoc> Im installing a test system with 12.04, and installing all the services I need like vnc4server, smartd, etc. then I'll clone it to several other servers.  is there anything I need to worry about duplicating, like hard drive UUIDs? or device numbers? one guy said I should generate new ssh keys, so Im doing that
<mango> so maybe I don't need to reinstall just yet
<ThinkT510> stafford: yes
<stafford> Sorry, I am not keeping up with Linux releases.
<stafford> Excellent, I will try it right away, cheers guys.
<mango> force me to use the command line.
<OccupyDemonoid> MirkoKa, I just realized, you never gave the command for adding the directory and managing rights to the folder /home/shared/music.
<rhumbot> hi all, i just connected my tv to my laptop (12.04) but no monitor is being recognized ... anything i can do? :/
<mango> hopefully there will be a fix for nvida
<mango> what is your graphics card?
<rhumbot> me? nvidia ... :/
<mango> snap
<mango> nvidia too
<audr> can anyone tell me how to use the grep command to find "VGA"  from lspci? I thought it was grep | vga lspci
<mango> we seems to suffering the most
<ThinkT510> audr: lspci | grep vga
<llutz> audr: lspci |grep -i vga
<audr> what is the -i for
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: thought you will do that with nauilus^^ but ok: 1: "sudo mkdir -p /home/shared/music" 2: "sudo chgrp -R /home/shared/music" 3: "sudo chmod -rwx /home/shared/music"
<llutz> audr: man grep
<MirkoKa> audr: ignore case
<audr> ignore case? Yah, i will look at man page
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: correction: 3: "sudo chmod g+rwx /home/shared/music"
<donvito> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<donvito> !grep
<violinappren> audr: sudo lshw -C display
<audr> What does that do/
<audr> ?*
<violinappren> audr: shows graphics card and currently used driver
<audr> :O
<audr> thanks again violinappren .
<OccupyDemonoid> MirkoKa, I got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970170/ :(
<llutz> OccupyDemonoid: group missing
<uqx> Anyone here running 12.04/Precise and having a ton of nvidia freeze/lockup problems?  Xorg[1249] general protection ip:7fd7a5ed16a9 sp:7fffe5ea8df0 error:0 in nvidia_drv.so[7fd7a5e70000+6e0000   thats about the only info I can get from dmesg    Games like nexuiz/steam freeze my entire system up (using the recommend and tried the 294.0 driver (post current)) and still get these random lockups
<uqx> weird thing is, everything works great for about 10-15 mins, then it just locks up
<MirkoKa> OccupyDemonoid: sorry, my mind is elsewhere ^^ use "sudo chgrp -R musicfans /home/shared/music"
<OccupyDemonoid> Ah, thank you, MirkoKa. All of those commands worked now. :)
<argief> i upgraded to 12.04 and now gdb is using 100% cpu. any ideas?
<remlabm> fidel_ : trying to install the drivers from NVIDIA, gave me an error about having xserver running. So dropped into terminal, now it just fails installation. any ideas?
<scottamunga> Hi everybody.  How do I disable vsync?
<kayaman> hiall
<scottamunga> hi kayaman
<ask471> hi kayaman
<sary> Hey
<ask471> i need pointers...
<kayaman> scottamunga,  yesssssssssssssss
<EvilResistance> ask471:  with...?
<EvilResistance> ask471:  giving details and asking a real question tends to be more helpful
<Brustofski-Fan> Wireless stoped working when i tryed ppa kernel 3.3.4.... uninstalled that kernel went back to 3.2.0 24... tryed to activat thrue jockey...  var/log/jockey  gave me this...    2012-05-05 17:30:28,479 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<ask471> i have to attend a clients office tomorrow...his ubuntu machine is stuck in an endless boot loop
<ask471> EvilResistance: ^^^
<zando> any Ideas of a good ide for Drupal?
<kayaman> ask471, yes
<Trian3> Hey guys...  I'm running into a prob w/ rsync.  I get the following error msgs:  rsync: mkstemp "/mnt/sdd1/.<filename.iso>" failed: Input/output error (5)
<Trian3> and
<Trian3> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1060) [sender=3.0.7]
<EvilResistance> ask471:  there's a question attached to your statement... but i don't see it :/
<EvilResistance> !enter | Trian3
<ubottu> Trian3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ask471> is it likely hardware or soft/firm
<kayaman> ask471,heyyyyyyyyyyyy
<EvilResistance> ask471:  you assume everything is firmware, then, i take it?
<EvilResistance> ask471:  a firmware problem can be considered a hardware problem, its not likely the firmware's changed during an OS isntallation (technician experience)
<EvilResistance> ask471:  likely its some software issue
<ask471> i have encountered encountered endless boot with windoz...is it going to be the same???
<EvilResistance> ask471:  if its a hardware issue, there'd likely not be a boot loop
<scottamunga>  How do I disable vsync?  I've been having graphical issues upon login with Unity 3d (Intel GMA 4500M graphics card), and someone suggested earlier to disable vsync.  I searched how to do it in Ubuntu, but no luck yet.
<EvilResistance> ask471:  windows and linux are different beasts
<argief> I used ps aux | grep gdb, and noticed that transmission-daemon is being debugged.  If anyone was interested... ;-)
<EvilResistance> ask471:  it could be the same, it could be different
<EvilResistance> ask471:  just... make sure you bring a LiveCD or LiveUSB with you...
<xangua> scottamunga: that someone told you to use compiz settings manager to disable vsync
<EvilResistance> so you can access the files ;P
<Trian3> Can anyone help w/ an rsync issue?
<EvilResistance> Trian3:  patience
<EvilResistance> also...
<EvilResistance> !anyone | Trian3
<ubottu> Trian3: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<EvilResistance> and
<EvilResistance> !repeat | Trian3
<ubottu> Trian3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ask471> okay... is there a way to repair the instal?
<scottamunga> xangua, my apologies.  I forgot.
<EvilResistance> ask471:  you come from a windows tech background dont you
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i fix my wireless network .. var/log/jockey  gave me this...    2012-05-05 17:30:28,479 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<ask471> EvilResistance: livecd check! and yes
<argief> ask471,  you need to determine first if it is a bios or OS issues.
<EvilResistance> ask471:  what argief said
<mango> what's a good linux distro as a server?
<ask471> argief ok, howishhhh...
<EvilResistance> ask471:  argief:  if the boot loop is a relatively recent issue its likely not BIOS
<ask471> it is a sudden issue...
<EvilResistance> mango:  wrong channel to ask, try ##linux
<EvilResistance> mango:  most of us here will say Ubuntu ;P
<Taj-AFK> ok, call me ignorant (but I'm sure this has been sked here before) I've already grepped my resolution modes for my monitor and got one that shows it matches what the new upgrade is looking for & changed it in the grub file...but it's a no-go.  It doesn't make sense to me why I'd change it in the grub on a single boot.  Where should I change the info? on the init.d?
<argief> ask471,  you need to determine when the reboot occurs, before or after the OS loads.
<Taj-AFK> *asked
<ask471> started with inconsistent boots then just completely stopped booting
<compdoc> mango, I use ubuntu desktop on all my servers
<mango> EvilResistance, - thought we might be open minded in here
<ask471> reboots before any splash.....but after bios post
<argief> ask471,  could be MBR issue
<blocky> what is the easiest way to browse installed applications and run them?
<argief> ask471,  my guess is maybe a the HDD is dead or almost dead
<Trian3> @mango This is the ubunto channel.  Obviously, the response is going to be biased towards that distro
<ask471> right.... argief, can i get a command to fix mbr pliz?
<ask471> oh
<kayaman> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ask471> so can i chkdsk ????
<blocky> does unity have an easily accessible list of all programs?
<Sidewinder> That was intelligent..
<ask471> kayaman: byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<scottamunga> blocky, push the windows key ;)
<argief> ask471,  umm  chkdsk is for the windows channel...
<Brustofski-Fan> blocky, i would say your menu...
<blocky> well that shows recent apps, but I am wondering if there is a way to show all apps?
<ask471> argief, i know...so i ask..
<Taj-AFK> blocky apt-get remove unity
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i fix my wireless network .. var/log/jockey  gave me this...    2012-05-05 17:30:28,479 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<scottamunga> blocky, I did it to check, and yes that's true
<ask471> what to do to check?
<scottamunga> 0.o
<xangua> blocky: you can see them all in the dash
<argief> ask471,  determine if the HDD is faulty. boot from live cd, and you should be able t browse the drive.
<mohd> Just want to make sure its assigned against the right package!
<mohd> !bug #995185
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995185 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Mutlimedia keys Disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995185
<scottamunga> blocky, oh wait, after you get to the dash, click on the icon at the bottom that looks like a ruler, pencil, and pen
<ask471> hey, is there a guide for troubleshooting boot errors
<Taj-AFK> We don't need to be a hackintosh wannabe, which is all that unity does for the distro
<scottamunga> then you can see all available apps on your system
<Taj-AFK> imo
<xangua> Taj-AFK: please stick to the topic: ubuntu Support
<blocky> ah, awesome, thank you
<Taj-AFK> I've asked a question on the topic and no one has responded to it yet so I'm just waiting.
<ask471> argief also how can i "repair" an ubuntu instal without data loss?
<scottamunga> Taj-AFK, what is the question?
<Taj-AFK> ok, call me ignorant (but I'm sure this has been sked here before) I've already grepped my resolution modes for my monitor and got one that shows it matches what the new upgrade is looking for & changed it in the grub file...but it's a no-go.  It doesn't make sense to me why I'd change it in the grub on a single boot.  Where should I change the info? on the init.d?
<hadi> Hi All i 'm chatting from emacs !
<argief> ask471,  if you can browse the disk, then most probably everything is fine.  you must then unmount the drive and from cmd line use fschk
<hadi> Awesome !
<ask471> Taj-AFK: querry???
<blocky> If you click on See more results, you get all of your installed apps. you know what would be great?  if clicking 'see more results' for Apps Available for Download would automatically launch the ubuntu software ceter
<m477> each time I run for instant video on YT, firefox creates process called 'plugin-container' and it consumes hugh amount of cpu time, also after video finishes
<ask471> fschk. that will be usefull forever, thx.
<hadi> Hi
<hadi> anybody out there ?
<m477> I have to kill it each time to unload processor
<ask471> so argief, can i actually "repair"????
<ask471> hadi: hi
<blocky> hadi, just ask your question, hopefully someone knows the answer :)
<ask471> be patient
<scottamunga> brb
<ask471> helpful guyz here, trust me
<mohd> hadi: hey .
<argief> ask471,  it all depends on the problem.  Linux will allways work great until ur hardware packs up...
<ptrkmj> i'd like to send ussd codes through my mobile modem to my ISP (to check my balance). how do i do that? do i need special application?
<hadi> i wanna develope a simple IRC server for my term projrct in Java but i don't know how to start !
<Trian3> Maybe a stupid question, but do requests for help get queued up or do we just need to ask again?
<ask471> okay, so i can virtually rule out ubuntu as the culprit?
<krababbel> Trian3: what? this is a chat :)
<mohd> If you don't find an answer , https://help.ubuntu.com/community is a good place to start.
<stefg> !volunteers
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ask471> Trian3: ask again, politely
<ask471> my qs are being answered....
<hadi> Thank u ;-)
<krababbel> Trian3: this is a busy channel still :)
<argief> ask471, it could be mbr, but not very likely.
<hadi> QUIT
<ask471> argief and whats the cmd for fix mbr?
<LinuxMonkey> We try to answer each and every question to the best of our abilities, we may not know the answer and thus why your question may still be unanswered. Hopefully someone who knows the answer will reply :)
<ask471> hadi, i dont know irc/java dev, sorry
<argief> ask471, oh and sorry, the comd to check drive is fsck (without the h).  you then need to add the device name, ie fsck /dev/sda
<stefg> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mohd> Trian3: I'd try again after a while . or try to state my issue clearly.
<ask471> thanks, argief....minor mistake...
<argief> ask471,  grub-install
<mohd> !details | Trian3
<ubottu> Trian3: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mohd> something like that :) .
<argief> ask471,  to fix mbr.  again, please just read the man page.  or at the very least grub-install --help  (--help is the same as /help in ms)
<Trian3> When trying to use rsync with a path on my hd as the source and a newly formatted USB stick as the destination, I'm encountering the following error:  rsync: mkstemp "/mnt/sdd1/.<filename.iso>.5j0fgW" failed: Input/output error (5).  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<ask471> argief that sounds like a plan....its fixed dual-boot issues for me before...will try it
<Brustofski-Fan> wireless stoped working this is from var/log/jockey...     http://paste.ubuntu.com/970213/
<stefg> Trian3: how large is the ISO?
<ask471> argief, whats the quickest way to instal grub via ubuntu livecd
<ask471> What is the way to instal grub via ubuntu livecd
<argief> ask471,  my advise is to obtain as much info from client as you can.  in my experience the client did something to bring this on.  ask if he installed anything new or if someone else has used his pc.  it is easier to fix a problem if you know the exact cause
<stefg> !pm | Trian3
<ubottu> Trian3: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Trian3> The iso is 2.6gb
<ask471> argief yes, i use that methodology alot.
<stefg> Trian3: and the filesystem on the USB stick is fat32?
<ask471> am just getting ready
<argief> ask471, sory didnt mean to patronize ;-)
<Trian3> Yes
<ask471> for a quick job...being sunday here and all!
<Trian3> Yes, filesystem is fat32
<remlabm> so i got nvidia drivers installed, but as soon as i turn on Enable Xinerama i get errors and my desktop starts to freeze. any ideas?
<Taj-AFK> ok I'm assuming that no one here knows the answer to my question this time.  Thanks for all the help you guys have provided in the past and are continuing to provide to people to this very day.  Being the admin of a site myself that one aspect is running a support channel I understand and appreciate what you all are doing.  Much love and appreciation!  I'm out.
<stefg> Trian3: does it always fail at the same point? How big is the partly written file?
<argief> ask471,  quickest way: determine which device is his boot device (try fdisk -l /dev/sda ), then use grub-install /dev/sda (or whatever device is his marked as boot)
<ask471> which directory should i backup to save all user data? home????
<stefg> ask471: yes
<mikel> i enabled the desktop cube in compiz... how do i use it?
<argief> ask471,  is this a "home" user?
<Trian3> afaik, yes.  The only file I see is titled ldlinux.sys and is 14.3 KB
<stefg> remlabm: xinerama is deprecated with the nvidia driver
<ask471> this is his home system connected to his work system
<ask471> arg this is his home system connected to his work system
<ask471> argief this is his home system connected to his work system
<stefg> remlabm: use twinview
<remlabm> how can i configure mutiple desktops with or with out nvidia proprietary drivers?
<xangua> mikel doesn't work with unity
<stefg> ^^^
<argief> ask471,  ok, maybe Im not clear: if this system runs mail/web server there are some other dirs to backup
<remlabm> thank you
<ask471> thx stefg
<mikel> ok :/  ..thanks xan
<argief> ask471,  or mysql maybe?
<stefg> remlabm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<ask471> what about it? you dont think....
<ask471> argief is mysql likely a cause?
<argief> ask471, a cause of boot errors? never. but if he uses mysql/postgres/etc you should backup the databases as well.
<mohd> Brustofski-Fan: It looks like that module is blacklisted on your system ,  could you share the output of dpkg -l | grep b43
<ask471> argief ohhhhh. do yu mean backup db?
<ask471> argief yes gotcha!
<andygraybeal_> my alt-ft and my plain alt yield two different results when i type 'gedit' - what am i expecting and doing wrong?
<andygraybeal_> alt-f2 i mean
<Ojoloco> Guys, I need help: I'm hearing music from my headphones but also from my laptop speakers. How could I fix it?
<argief> ask471,  ok so if not, then you only need to backup /home directory.  also, the /etc dir is used to keep all his config files (sort-off like control panel), if you can backup and restore this dir, his system should be the same as when he last accessed it.
<Trian3> @Stefg Yes, it appears to be stopping at the same point.  The only file on the USB drive is ldlinux.sys and is 14.3KB
<t0rx__> can anyone help me with a kernel compilation question?
<stefg> Trian3: I'd try to reformat the stick then... if it's empty anyway.
<mohd> t0rx__: just ask , and state the issue .
<tyrannon> I'm running boot repair, does anyone know how long it takes to scan systems?
<Trian3> @stefg Ok, I'll give that a try.  Perhaps also to redownload the file.  2.6gb, tho...  <sigh>
<sanduz2> can someone help me find out why my ubuntu-server 12.04 cant access the net but i can still ssh into it and ping it from other hosts
<stefg> Trian3: I/O-errors indicate it could be a hardware problem with the flash memory on the stick
<ask471> okay /home and /etc......THX, yu guyz have answered all, and i mean allll my questions, except one: how does one repair an ubuntu instal, a-la-windoze????
<t0rx__> When I compile the kernel if I include "modules-image" it dumps what appears to be module related bash code at the end.  If I install the .deb it complains with Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.3.4
<MirkoKa> sanduz2: can you ping a DNS server like "ping 8.8.8.8"
<sanduz2> MirkoKa: yes
<Trian3> @stefg Then reformatting may not fix it.  I wonder if inserting it into a different USB port might help...
<argief> sanduz2,  can you ping google.com?  maybe a dns resolution error
<stefg> Trian3: and there were fake USB sticks which showed larger capacity than they actually had
<ask471> how does one repair an ubuntu instal, a-la-windoze? is it even possible?
<t0rx__> It also includes: Consult /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.100.82.38+bdcom/build/make.log for more information.
<sanduz2> argief: that gives me ping: unknown host google.com
<MirkoKa> sanduz2: DNS servers aren't listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<IdleOne> ask471: it is spelled windows and what does that even mean exactly?
<sanduz2> MirkoKa: thank you
<argief> ask471,  its not windows.  you need to change ur mindset.
<ask471> i know....it would help if i can get that answer, please?
<sanduz2> MirkoKa: why did ubuntu server come without dns servers but ubuntu desktop works fine?
<IdleOne> ask471: what exactly do you mean by a la windows?
<PW-toXic> hi, im looking for a cool simple(!) backup tool
<argief> ask471, you dont "repair" linux, it just doesnt work the same way.  try the suggestions i gave, fsck and grub-install. thats it.  it should magically come to life again! :-)
<ask471> IdleOne: as in repair instal without loss of data?
<fl1bbl3> backup data, re-install, restore data.  Same way as windows :)
<no-name-> anybody know what package contains libdvdcss.so.2 ? I am running 10.04
<IdleOne> ask471: I'm not sure this is what you want to know but you can reinstall Ubuntu, even if /home is not separate, and not lose any data.
<ask471> argief, okay then, will do...
<sanduz2> MirkoKa: i think its because i chose static ip...
<fl1bbl3> PW-toXic: backup to where?
<PW-toXic> from my ubuntu fileserver to a qnap (for example)+
<ask471> fl1bbl3: okay but not a repair is it?
<stefg> Trian3: if you really want to test the stick you could completely zero it with a dd command. at the end you'll get a summary of how many bytes were written, so you a.) know the real capacity b.) know that it is writable c.) have a low level formatted stick that you can repartition and reformat
<PW-toXic> with folders with more than 1 million small files
<PW-toXic> and about 100GB
<MirkoKa> sanduz2: possible, and then forgot to add the DNS server ips, while on the desktop you perhaps used full DHCP which also fetches the DNS servers
<fl1bbl3> PW-toXic: rsync
<sanduz2> MirkoKa: i see, why would ifup (which is what i used) forget to add them?
<PW-toXic> fl1bbl3, is there a guy for that?
<ask471> IdleOne: okay thanx, so its poss? how to do it??
<Trian3> @Stefg What's the format for that?  Simply...  "dd"?
<stefg> Trian3: what's the sticks device name ?
<tuxface101> do you think archlinux would beat ubuntu in the future
<Trian3> @Stefg /sdd
<Guest16693> Hi, aim trying to isntall ubuntu from Windows, can't use CD to boot, installed files on local drive, but during instalatin, it says that no realibe file sytem..
<sanduz2> MirkoKa: just trying to learnn for future reference
<EvilResistance> !offtopic | tuxface101
<ubottu> tuxface101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fl1bbl3> PW-toXic: a user guide?  Its actually a pretty simple tool and the man page is pretty good.  Usually a simple rsync -avz --progress ./backupthis /mnt/tohere is all you need
<ask471> tuxface101: trollface
<argief> sanduz2,  ifup will only add dns if u use dhcp
<MirkoKa> sanduz2: ifup doesn't add anything, it depends on exiting configuration which you either have to provide yourself (static ip) or are found by DHCP
<stefg> Trian3: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev /sdd   ... be careful to use the correct device. It#s goiung to be zeroed
<fl1bbl3> ask471: not in the sense you mean no, but it results in a working system without data loss
<Random832> why use dd
<Random832> just cp /dev/zero /dev/[the disk]
<ask471> fl1bbl3: okay, tell me moreeee
<PW-toXic> fl1bbl3, and then use cron tab to automatically call it?
<Random832> dd is slower unless you specify a block size, since it defaults to 512 bytes
<sanduz2> argief, MirkoKa: oh i see, so it seems like i would have to manually add these to interfaces file if i choose static ip config. thanks guys
<IdleOne> ask471: you put in the ubuntu cd and when you get to the partitioning part of the install you select "manual" and make certain to uncheck the box where your /home is.
<stefg> Random832: you want dd's final report
<fl1bbl3> PW-toXic: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/  <-- good easy guide
<stefg> Random832: and you want to write block by block, so the flash controller remaps worn out cells
<Trian3> @stefg Thanks.  I'll try that now.
<fl1bbl3> ask471: ^^ IdleOne's technique works fine, though I'm paranoid and would backup data areas first
<llutz> !info rsnapshot | PW-toXic: you might want to look at this too
<t0rx__> anyone know how to remedy bcmwl from messing up a kernel compile?
<ubottu> PW-toXic: you might want to look at this too: rsnapshot (source: rsnapshot): local and remote filesystem snapshot utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-3 (precise), package size 144 kB, installed size 644 kB
<Random832> stefg: ok, huh?
<ask471> IdleOne: ahhh clever one...so that results in a fresh instal but with the origina /home data! but doesnt that mean we get 2 /home dirs???
<Random832> stefg: for one thing, cp does write sequentially
<IdleOne> ask471: backups should always be done before any major system install/upgrade
<Random832> stefg: for another thing, if you don't specify block size, dd writes in _smaller_ blocks than cp
<PW-toXic> how do you think about backintime?
<ask471> IdleOne: ofcourse, 3 copies!
<Random832> stefg: ideally yyou want dd with a large block size specified, like bs=100M
<IdleOne> ask471: no, because you will be telling the installer you already have a /home, where it is, and not to format it.
<stefg> Random832 AFAIK dd uses bs=512 by default
<Random832> right, and 512 is crap
<mikel> what's the <super> key?
<Random832> cp uses a block size of 32k by default i think
<argief> mikel, aka "windows key"
<mikel> k, thx
<PW-toXic> fl1bbl3, i have some problems with incremental backups using hardlinks, because creating hardlinks for 1 million files or more because i changed one file, is quite expensive!
<ask471> IdleOne: awesome, i get it now! thanks for ubuntu support, argief, fl1bbl3 , IdleOne
<argief> ask471, again, windows vs linux.  you dont re-install linux every 3months like windows... mind shift....
<mango> anyone just installed/upgraded to 12.04, I recommend this link: http://bit.ly/K1ePqE
<ask471> oh and thx stefg
<IdleOne> mango: please don't spam
<mango> I'm not spamming.
<mango> just sharing something that is useful
<ask471> argief, its your duty oh masters, to wake me up from this doze!
<ask471> thx all
<IdleOne> mango: it is spam because it is not support related. and medibuntu is not useful.
<hydester> does wine work properly on precise 64?  i'm trying to run programs intsalled by playonlinux and they appear to not have internet access
<ask471> bye!!! early one...will keep yu posted after work
<stefg> PW-toXic: you know rdiff-backup ?
<ask471> IdleOne: whats wrong with medibuntu?
<ask471> inb4 i go
<IdleOne> ask471: not needed anymore.
<ask471> but the post is so recent....
<ask471> so thats outdated info? i better tell them!
<xtjacob> Do i need to compile SLUB debugging into my kernel if i won't be doing any debugging?
<stefg> Trian3: how is it going.... 4/8 Gigs should be done by now , even if we write 512B blocks
<blocky> I was asking on here yesterday about how to mimic the windows 7 feature where you can dock windows left and right with super + left/right
<blocky> I've just discovered it can be enabled with compiz config settings manager's plugin called grid
<blocky> I remembered someone else mentioned they missed that feature also
<Trian3> @stefg Thanks for asking.  I was having trouble using that command, so I opted to just wipe the partition & try re-creating
<ndxtg> Does anyone know what is the best editor to edit a Adobe Illustrator file (AI)?
<Juzor> hello. I'm searching for help to dev with portaudio lib does anyone already work with it or know where can I get some help ?
<Trian3> @stefg Strangely, the device was previous /dev/sdd, but now is /dev/sde (Grrr...  I so hate having to climb over the newbie hurdle.)
<Trian3> @stefg Glad you guys are here to help
<stefg> Trian3: the whole purpose was to write to every single block of the stick (to see if it works). The device change is caused by unplugging an using a different USB port
<Trian3> @stefg I'll try again, then.
<stefg> Trian3: and pay attention what dd reports at the end ... that's the real capacity of the stick
<Krenair> Hi. I've been having some weird trouble recently.
<Krenair> Every now and again my screen flashes and the whole UI stops responding. Only my cursor works.
<Krenair> This is with Ubuntu 11.04 with the classic desktop
<stefg> Krenair: Radeon card?
<Krenair> stefg, no
<Krenair> stefg, NVidia GeForce GTS 250, IIRC
<stefg> Krenair: ok... the fglrx driver sometimes does things like that, but with the nvidia driver you should be fine
<Trian3> @stefg I'm receiving an error when trying to execute that command.  I'm entering "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev /sde" and it's returning "dd: unrecognized operand '/sde'
<Krenair> The computer keeps running. If I have music running or have friends on my MC server everything keeps working, I'm just unable to use any UI
<Trian3> @stefg NM.  I think I know the problem.
<Trian3> @stefg Space in the wrong place
<stefg> Trian3: that's /dev/sde not /dev sde
<Trian3> @stefg Running now.
<ivke> I have opened xchat but it's not showing in unity launcher.
<ivke> Like it's not open at all.
<Trian3> @stefg BTW, how do I respond in chat directly to you?  Your messages to me are showing up in red...
<stefg> Trian3: cut the @ ... just use my nick with a , or a :
<viejotren> hi, i'm using ubuntu 11.10 what is the way to set up my proxy from command line? I tried adding export lines to /etc7enviroment but it does not works, anyone knows how?
<Trian3> a:stefg How's that?
<stefg> Trian3: but my client even works with the @ in front
<Trian3> stefg: test
<Trian3> :stefg test
<Trian3> @stefg embarassing
<stefg> Trian3: whenever my nick appears in a line i get a visual bell ... so don't worry
<Trian3> @stefg Heh, ok
<viejotren> what is the way to set up my network proxy from command line in ubuntu 11.10?
<Trian3> stefg: Is there no status indicator while dd is running?
<Trian3> trian3: test
<Trian3> Trian3: test
<stefg> Trian3: no ... only by tricks
<Trian3> stefg: ok
<Trian3> stefg: I'll bbiab, then.
<llutz> Trian3: "killall -USR1 dd" in a 2nd terminal to force dd giving a status output
<Mr_Kaizer> So I've read the forums, but does anyone here have a way of making a WNA3100 USB dongle working in Ubuntu?
<Trian3> llutz: Thank you.  I'll try that
<Krenair> stefg, might 'CPU0: Core temperature above threshold' messages in syslog have something to do with it?
<stefg> Krenair: that's worth investigating
<Trian3> 3.3 GB so far...  11.7 more to go
<Krenair> Also [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<Trian3> ok, brb
<Mr_Kaizer> The non-standard driver made me have to hard reboot when I modeprobed, and the factory driver did nothing. I'm on a 64-bit machinem, running a Win7-Ubuntu dual boot.
<stefg> Krenair: i think that indicates a problem. So if the problem suddenly appeared, without any related software changes it's time for a hardware check
<Mr_Kaizer> modprobed*
<MirkoKa> viejotren: on 12.04 (and I'm pretty sure on 10.04 too) adding to /etc/environment should work. do the env vars don't show up after relogin or do the internet programs (browser, mail, etc) not work
<stefg> Krenair: check that your CPU fan is running, and still sitting tightly on top your CPU.
<viejotren> Mirkoka: after add some lines in /etc/environment the browser does not catch the proxy
<viejotren> Mirkoka: in fact after relogin it did not work
<viejotren> Mirkoka: export http_poxy=http://account@proxy:port
<Krenair> stefg: Truth be told I'm not sure how long I've been having this issue for.
<aleprovencio> after a "setxkbmap -option ctrl:ralt_rctrl", control key works as expected, except for shortcuts set in ccsm, can anyone please help?
<Krenair> So I'm not sure if there were any software changes... But there might've been.
<stefg> Krenair: overheated CPU can cause weird symptoms... everything from flashing screens to sudden earthquakes
<Krenair> Okay, CPU fan is working fine
<Krenair> It's also still on top of the CPU
<f4h5> id just like to say thanks to all the developers of ubuntu for this amazing free software :)
<argief> Krenair,  any more info?  seems we are stabbing in the dark?  what are u doing before ui stop responding? or is it completely random?
<Krenair> argief: Appears to be completely random.
<Krenair> Hm wait a sec. No this doesn't look right
<Krenair> There's a lot of dust between the fan and the CPU
<ki4ro> f4h5: Nice
<f4h5> :)
<argief> Krenair,  what is the output from acpi -V ?
<argief> it should tell u the cpu temp
<MirkoKa> viejotren: no need for export in /etc/environment, but it seems that firefox (maybe other GUI browsers) doen't recognize the http_poxy var, try removing the export from the file and if that doesn't work, use your browsers settings to specify the proxy
<Krenair> argief: http://pastebin.com/Pp9LCuKJ
<viejotren> Mirkoka I'm using chromium, when i want to configure the proxy values from it, I got a message that i need to stup that using the OS
<argief> MirkoKa,  Im assuming you did try adding it in the network settings (gui) ?
<stefg> Krenair: I'd get a new pack of heat transfer paste, clean the box and all heat spreaders and reinstall the CPU fan for good measure. heat paste tends to get crumbly after a while
<forgeaus> uh why did I get booted from sudoers?
<argief> Krenair,  40C?  Thats fine.
<argief> Krenair,  maybe check it regularly?  if you think cpu is the culprit?
<viejotren> I just need to be sure that the target fail is /etc/environment, is that right?
<Krenair> argief: I have no idea what the problem is, but I suspect CPU or graphics card
<Krenair> what the problem is caused by*
<stefg> Krenair: installing a CPU temp monitor to keep an eye on it won't hurt too much
<argief> Krenair,  hav you checked top when it happens?
<Krenair> argief: When it happens I lose all control over the computer.
<Krenair> Seriously, only thing I can do is move the mouse.
<MirkoKa> viejotren: chromium seems to not honor the var as well, what message do you get when using its own configuration?
<argief> Krenair, even in tty?
<stefg> Krenair: can you ctrl-alt-f1 to a tty?
<Krenair> I haven't tried.
<MirkoKa> argief: since I don't user a proxy I can't really test it. why do you ask?
<argief> MirkoKa, sorry... question was for viejotren
<Krenair> stefg: Next time it happens I'll do that. Thanks for the advice
<Krenair> Also, that dust I mentioned behind the CPU fan: http://i.imgur.com/FUmxY.jpg
<viejotren> Mirkoka: the message I got from chromium is that that browser does not have how to manage the proxy settings, that I need to tweak the
<viejotren> the OS
<viejotren> then chromium reads from it
<argief> Krenair, do a cntrl+alt+F1 and type "top".  The top usage of your cpu will be the first line.
<viejotren> argief: yes I did not try to add from the GUI
<viejotren> argief: that's because I'm not using gnome as the window manager
<viejotren> so I can't find the apropiatte applet
<argief> Krenair,  im flying blind, so please stop me if im patrionizing...  but you can then use "pkill application_name" to stop the culprit
<argief> viejotren,  what r u using?
<Krenair> argief: Thanks! I'll try this
<argief> Krenair,  maybe first try: ps aux | grep application_name.  you can then see the complete cmd line that was used to start the app.  this maybe helpfull to identify why it is hogging ur cpu cycles
<stefg> Krenair: although it's not pretty the box seems reasonably clean. But vacuum cleaning the CPU fan (when box is switched off) would help
<viejotren> argief: LXDE
<Krenair> argief: It's not even necessarily high CPU usage. But it's worth looking into, yeah
<bcbc2> \
<argief> Krenair, imho if GUI stops responding, it is cpu usage/heat
<eutheria> is there a shortcut to activate the virtual desktop switcher?
<argief> viejotren, ok, and what are u using to control network? network manager?
<Trian3> stefg: Ok, the dd command has finished.  Upon completion it says, "dd: writing to '/dev/sde': No space left on device
<minecrafter> Hey y'all
<viejotren> argief: yes
<Trian3> stefg: 31301632+0 records in, 31301631+0 records out
<stefg> Trian3: and after that ist says how many bytes were written
<Trian3> stefg: 16026435072 bytes (16 GB) copied, 1525.33 s, 10.5 MB/s
<Guest16634> is there a ubuntu help channel?
<stefg> Trian3: ok... test passed
<Trian3> Guest16634: you're in it
<stefg> Trian now you need to make a partition table and a partition and format that
<stefg> Trian3: ^^
<ki4ro> LOL
<Trian3> stefg: Ok, good.  I've already made the partition table.  I just need to format.
<argief> viejotren,  ok great my NM is not working...  do you not see a setting when you click on edit connections?
<Guest16634> Alright, well not sure if Im in the right place for my problem, I have an ancient Graphics Card (Nvidia Geforece MX 420) that I cannot find the drivers for linux
<viejotren> argief: no, nothing like proxy settings of network settings
<iObey> Hi there.. I can not seam to get the latest ubuntu to reveal the taskbar thing on the left whan i have it set to auto hide.. i have to press a button ... what settting do i need to tweak to get ti to pop out hwne i move my mose to the left of screen?
<stefg> !info nvidia-legacy
<ubottu> Package nvidia-legacy does not exist in precise
<Trian3> stefg: Hmmmm...  I used the command "mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n BT5 /dev/sde1 and it came back with "mkfs.vfat: /dev/sde1 contains a mounted file system"  Is that an error?
<L3ct3rIII> Hello everyone.
<MirkoKa> viejotren: did you really used the Manual method and have added the proxy url in the various entries? don't use the Automatic method and don't add the :port to the url, but give the port in the fields next to it
<L3ct3rIII> Can someone help me out there?
<L3ct3rIII> Simple question.
<ki4ro> iObey: Try MYUNITY...it should help you get it working correctly
<L3ct3rIII> The only conection I have is a 3G one.
<Guest16634> so I'm assuming I'm kinda out of luck
<L3ct3rIII> I want to know how can I conect to it from the CLI.
<L3ct3rIII> I mean, start the conection without even loading X.
<stefg> iObey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ... you need the -legacy driver , not -current
<L3ct3rIII> Is there some good soul that can help me with this?
<iObey> ki4ro, ok.. thanks.. I'll give that a look see
<ki4ro> iObey: Welcome...good luck...can always check back here if that doesn't help
<Trian3> stefg: n/m I got it
<stefg> Trian3: pull the stick and re-insert. the kernel didn't notice we were nuking the stick, and you should have unmounted first
<iObey> stefg, sorry do you mean the "default" one or the one you insal from aditiona drivers? as there are two in there I am ruuing one of them as one dose not install
<Trian3> stefg: Yeah, I just did (unmount)
<argief> Guest16634,  use pppd
<Trian3> stefg: I have 2 partitions, a 2.5Gb fat32 partition and the remainder is ext3.  It's formatting the 2nd one now
<stefg> iObey: wait... i recall there is a problem with older nvidia-drivers and newer X. you're stuck to the nv /nouveau driver with that MX440
<argief> viejotren, there is a way to do it with iptables, if u are realy hardup
<jeremiah_> how do i get and install lwjgl?
<Guest16634> what exactly did pppd do?
<argief> Guest16634,  "did"?
<Guest16634> it made random characters appear
<stefg> Guest16634: it does dial up connections ...
<Guest16634> why am I trying to do dial up connection?
<argief> Guest16634,  did u set it up?  you need to setup the .conf file in /etc
<argief> Guest16634,  it works on a 3g modem.
<Guest16634> I'm not trying to work with anything dealing with my network, just my graphics card lol
<argief> Guest16634,  oops...  sorry thought you were talking bout mobile gsm 3g nework! lol
<iObey> ki4ro, that config pannle is not helping :(
<eutheria> you know what, i don't hate unity in 12.04 any more
<iObey> stefg, I'll try rolling back to that other driver
<sanduz2> i gave my ubuntu server 12.04 a static ip and it seems this stops dns from working (cant resolve domain names). any ideas?
<Guest16634> gotcha, that's why I was like, what're you talking about??
<sanduz2> i didnt find any dns options in the manual for interfaces file
<LinuxMonkey> argief: that was  L3ct3rIII and he's gone
<krababbel> sanduz2: put it in /etc/resolvconf/head
<stefg> iObey: should be easy... just delete/rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eutheria> i still think virtual desktops are left to right not 2x2
<ki4ro> iObey: Sorry...that's all I have knowledge of...maybe others can help more
<iObey> brb
<krababbel> sanduz2:  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<sanduz2> krababbel: thanks, ill try that. that file says not to edit it directly though, is there a "right" way to do it?
<stefg> sanduz2: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gunny17> Good evening all ! I am still having trouble playing you tube videos on 11.04 on firefox.  I have installed teh latest flash plug-in and still no luck.  Anyone have any other suggestions?
<krababbel> sanduz2: I got told here to do it, I know it says don't touch, but it works :)
<pehden> um command to see system temp
<MirkoKa> pehden: sensors
<sanduz2> thanks
<pehden> thanks mirkoka
<krababbel> sanduz2: I think 'resolvconf -u' takes information from there, but I also noticed I got the same server twice in resolv.conf then too. Good luck. :)
<stefg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf-ubuntu-12-04
<krababbel> sanduz2: resolvconf package manages dns in ubuntu, maybe you could just remove it too
<ki4ro> gunny17: Try Google chrome
<sanduz2> krababbel: hmm ok ill look into that thanks
<forgeaus> UGH! ubuntu booted me from sudoers when I tried setting a root password!
<gunny17> I did.  Still nothing.  I also tried Opera!
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, you don't want to set a root password
 * stefg hates it when for no apparent reasons things change .... who need f*ing network manager on a server?
<ki4ro> gunny17: Must be CPU issue then
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: I wouldn't have needed it if this stupid policykit window didn't replace my kdesu one and keep asking for a root instead of sudo password
<Trian3> stefg: Unfortunately, I'm getting the same error when trying to use the rsync command...  Full output of error is as follows...
<Trian3> stefg: rsync: mkstemp "/mnt/sdd1/.BT5R2-GNOME-64.iso.sReMW4" failed: Input/output error (5)
<Trian3> total: matches=0  hash_hits=0  false_alarms=0 data=2762084352
<Trian3> sent 2762421606 bytes  received 31 bytes  87695924.98 bytes/sec
<Trian3> total size is 2762084352  speedup is 1.00
<Trian3> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1060) [sender=3.0.7]
<FloodBot1> Trian3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trian3> Sorry for flood
<gunny17> ki4ro: how can I know if it is or not?
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: erm maybe it ws kdesudo not kdesu lol
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: my heads still back in edgy and feisty days sometimes :)
<stefg> Trian3: sdd1 is your 2.5 GB fat partition, right?
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, never used kubuntu at least for more then about 5 minutes.
<ki4ro> gunny17: Well if no browser gives you what you want then it must be a CPU issue in my humble opinion
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, lol it happens
<Trian3> stefg: Yes
<gunny17> ki4ro: hmmmm...
<stefg> and you are trying to copy a file how large?
<ki4ro> gunny17: Maybe others have another idea
<stefg> Trian3: ^
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, with a quick google og the policykit and kde I do see some bugs
<Fyodorovna> s/og/on
<gunny17> ki4ro: strange everything else seems OK.  Runs well.
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: doesn't matter, kdesudo (formerly kdesu but broke  with parallel kde3 and kde4 so kdesudo was made as a fix or something) anyway so kdesudo is just the kde version of gksu right? ...
<ki4ro> Wadya think folks, if no browser works with youtube does he have a cpu/graphics card issue?
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, not sure I have not used it enough to know the commands
<Trian3> stefg: Erm...  2.6G...  Ok, so I'm merely following these instructions to the letter.  Why would they have me create a 2.5G partition then copy a 2.6G file to it???
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: yes but you do know gksu right?
<krababbel> gunny17: what does not work? does it crash?
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, some what I use gksudo mainly
<stefg> Trian3: GB is not GiB ... confusing ... i know
<sanduz2> krababbel: i found out the best way to do it, add a line to interfaces in your static config with 'dns-nameservers 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0' ;) enjoy
<Trian3> stefg: So, does the context of that error make sense given what I'm seeing?
<gunny17> ki4ro: It does nothing.  Just a black screen.
<sanduz2> its weird that this parameter is not in the man pages for interfaces
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: oh ok gnome has a gksudo now too? I see.. ok well that one then ...either is fine!
<stefg> Trian3: shure... the file simply does not fit
<gunny17> ki4ro: It does nothing.  Just a black screen.
<krababbel> sanduz2: Thanks, I didn't put a mask in there, when I tried it. :)
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, not real familiar with the differences really yeah.
<Trian3> stefg:  I wouldn't normally expect "input/output error", but something more...  I don't know...  helpful
<ki4ro> gunny17: Don't know...hopeful others may have a suggestion for you
<gunny17> krababbel: It does nothing.  Just a black screen.
<sanduz2> krababbel: not sure if the mask matters much there, does it? i put one just in case, im no networking expert
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: none of this helps me get my password back! ...
<Trian3> stefg: But I'll try recreating the partition.  3.5Gb, perhaps.
<krababbel> I'll try again, and see. Had to reinstall and didn't remove network manager yet. :)
<sanduz2> well have fun krababbel
<forgeaus> Fyodorovna: I can't even sudo anymore! :(
<krababbel> sanduz2: thank you
<krababbel> gunny17: sorry, what graphics card?
<gunny17> krababbel: The screen is black.  Maybe one out of twenty will load and play.
<gunny17> nvidia
<Fyodorovna> forgeaus, hmm, I will say that we are probably way beyond my skill set, I have some specialty areas mainly I'm just a user really.
<krababbel> gunny17: do you have nvdpau1 installed?
<krababbel> gunny17: what driver do you use?
<gunny17> krababbel: The experimental one by ubuntu developers
<gunny17> krababbel: The experimental 3D support found by "additional drivers".
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: What happens when you try to use sudo?
<gunny17> krababbel: should I try nvdpau1?
<rattatoue> I am on ubuntu 12.04. Randomly compiz crashes and icons randomly go invisible on the unity bar. And its never the same application, its multiple ones. Any ideas? I've tried nvidia-current and even an nvidia-beta driver.
<krababbel> gunny17: experimental? you mean the post-release drivers? You could try adding /etc/adobe/mms.cfg and put EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 in there. You'll need nvdpau1 installed too.
<era878> Can somebody help me install GTX570 drivers?
<krababbel> gunny17: This is unstable though. And it will be forever, since Adobe dropped Linux development.
<krababbel> gunny17: Did you try html5 too?
<stefg> era878: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jordan_U> krababbel: gunny17: While Adobe dropped Linux development, Google simultaniously agreed to continue development of flash for linux.
<krababbel> gunny17: libvdpau1 it's called
<wildman330> so adobe never plans to release any more flash updates for Linux ever again?
<krababbel> Jordan_U: Yes, but only for Chrome. DRM seems to become a real headache in the future.
<Trian3> brb
<gunny17> yes html5 too
<wildman330> How is Google going to develop Flash when they don't own the code?
<krababbel> gunny17: You could try that hardware acceleration, but seems your card isn't supported well.
<krababbel> wildman330: They will put it in Chrome.
<wildman330> I am still getting the "smurf" effect from Flash.  Anyone else?
<MirkoKa> wildman330:  there are also opensource implementations of flash
<gunny17> krababbel: Thanks I will try it.
<wildman330> Yeah but those open-source Flash versions (like Gnash) don't work very well
<krababbel> wildman330: You can add /etc/adobe/mms.cfg and put EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 in there. You'll need libvdpau1 installed too.
<Jordan_U> krababbel: Only for the Pepper API, which is open and thus can be supported in Firefox and other browsers in the future.
<nintet> how do you install kqemu and libvirt in the new ubuntu 12?
<nintet> forget it
<krababbel> Jordan_U: I read that Chromium wont get it for instance, but I don't know really.
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: I get the message: forgeaus is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<krababbel> They say it will be only for Chrome.
<`prixon> when I'm installing packages, are they installed in the /home folder or in the filesystem/root itself?
<wildman330> krababbel, I don't have an /etc/adobe directory
<Zarathust> I'm trying to dist-upgrade from 10.04, but apt-get tells me that there is no more recent version available
<krababbel> wildman330: addit
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: What is the output of "groups"?
<Zarathust> I'm not sure what to look for from here
<Flynsarmy> how can i make alt+tab in unity switch between all open windows on current workspace instead of grouping by application?
<forgeaus> forgeaus vboxusers
<Jordan_U> Zarathust: update-manager --devel-release
<Jordan_U> Zarathust: You won't be prompted to upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 until 12.04.1 is released.
<gunny17> krababbel: Thanks I will try it.
<Zarathust> great thanks to you
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: forgeaus vboxusers
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: That's all?
<Zarathust> "normal" update-manager didn't prompt me for the dist upgrade
<Krenair> argief, it just happened again when I was changing windows. I tried ctrl + alt + f1 but nothing changed
<MirkoKa> forgeaus: if you have another user with sudo privs use that to add yourslef back to the sudo and admin group. if not, you need a livecd
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: yes apparently, I think ubuntu punished me for trying to set a root password :(
<Krenair> The way the screen was when it broke made it look like the problem was to do with graphics
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: No, it doesn't work like that.
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: How was this user created?
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: then why would it do this?
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: I don't know.
<RangerMauve> Bleh, is there a way to watch netflix on Ubuntu?
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: from the liveCD installer...
<argief> Krenair,  is it still like that? or have you rebooted?
<Krenair> argief, I have to reboot when it happens
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: What did you do to try to set a root password?
<Krenair> There's no other way to fix it
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: sudo worked right up until I gave the command sudo passwd root
<gsr> `prixon, the contents of a deb package are installed into the linux filesystem as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview, as well as some leeway in where certain files go
<wildman330> krababbel, thanks that worked
<argief> Krenair, ok sorry, thought it was on another pc.  so you were not able to switch to text console with cntr+alt+F1?
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: my graphical sudo was replaced with some policykit one asking for a root password instead of my sudo one
<MirkoKa> forgeaus: petty unlikely, that wouldn't remove you from more that half a dozend other groups
<Krenair> argief, nope.
<argief> was ur screen black? Krenair
<Krenair> no
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: Just the command "sudo passwd root" would not change what groups your user is in, and without your user being in either the "admin" or "sudo" group it's expected that sudo will not work.
<forgeaus> MirkoKa: what? not just sudoers? I'm out of lots more?
<argief> Krenair,  how did it look? ur mouse pointer still moving?
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: seems to me that thats part of the punishment! I could sudo before running that command
<Krenair> argief, it looked like I had been changing between two different windows. (Some parts of one window were displaying in the box of another)
<MirkoKa> forgeaus:  default for normal users is: cdrom,floppy,dialout,tape,dip,adm,plugdev,fax,fuse,video , for admins is cdrom,floppy,dialout,tape,dip,adm,plugdev,fax,fuse,admin,sambashare,lpadmin,video
<Krenair> argief, The mouse pointer, as I said earlier, still works
<forgeaus> MirkoKa: wow thats a lot
<argief> Krenair,  did you try siwtching on/off ur numlock?
<Krenair> argief, what would numlock do?
<`prixon> gsr, so how will creating a separate partition as a /home partition would help me if I reinstall ubuntu on a different filesystem-partition?
<forgeaus> well this is the user I set up initially during install
<krababbel> wildman330: no problem, it is a bit unstable though
<Flynsarmy> i've disabled the unity run dialog in ccsm and turned on 'run dialog' in 'gnome compatability' as well as the keyboard combination in keyboard shortcuts...yet it's not giving me the old gnome 2 style run menu. any ideas why?
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: My guess is that there was some major problem which caused both the change in policykit's behavior and your loss of most of your groups.
<krababbel> wildman330: another way would be to remove libvdpau1
<gsr> `prixon, because you would keep all your personal files - documents, personal settings, and anything else in your user directory
<argief> Krenair, thats the last trick.  if ur system "freezes", the last thing you check is numlock.  if the light for numlock still goes on/off then ur system has not completely frozen and you may yet be able to restore order.
<era878> Does anybody know how much RAM the desktop 12.04 ubuntu uses
<gsr> `prixon, it won't keep the applications installed through apt or dpkg.
<krababbel> wildman330: then the mms.cfg isn't needed, but you'll have no hw acceleration
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: I want to say that Policykit changed to ask for your root password because sudo was broken from your user not being in the proper group, but that doesn't fit with the fact that you were able to run "sudo passwd root" successfully.
<todd_> can someone recommend a dvd authoring tool that does menus, I have the video I just need to make it more... DVDie?
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: but I wasn't able to run it successfully
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: Wait, did you get this error when you ran "sudo passwd root"? If so, then that confirms my theory.
<Krenair> argief, my system hasn't completely frozen.
<Krenair> argief, audio from youtube still plays and people can still use my minecraft server
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: Then the explanation for Policykit changing its behavior is that it detected that sudo couldn't possibly work.
<Krenair> It's just what I see on the screen that's screwed up
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: I ran it and I used my password, then it gave me the error saying I wasn't in the sudoers group, after that, thats all I ever get if I try to use sudo
<`prixon> so assuming someone is using a home-partition and a filesystem-part., after he reinstalls he will have to install all apps again, did I get it correctly this time?
<argief> Krenair,  when you move the mouse pointer, does it jumble up ur screen?
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: I wasn't using policykit before normally, I was using kdesudo (from kubuntu-desktop)
<Krenair> argief, the cursor moves around normally.
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: when I installed I think it was appler, it replaced my kdesudo pass prompt with the policykit one
<MirkoKa> forgeaus: whatever the reason was, I'm pretty sure you need to use a livecd to add yourself back to the groups
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: That doesn't matter. The only actual problem is that you lost most of the groups that your user should be in, everything else you've described is a symptom of that original problem.
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: I didn't know how to change it back so I decided to try adding a root password
<argief> Krenair, and ur music doenst skip or play weird?
<Krenair> argief, nope.
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: will I still be able to log in at all if I reboot?
<MirkoKa> forgeaus: yes, but you will probably face a  lot of problems as you aer out of so many other groups
<javahelp> embedded java clients wont work in firefox. what do i need to fix to get it to work?
<argief> Krenair, thats really strange.  So the only problem is that your gui doenst function aymore?
<Jordan_U> forgeaus: Probably, but I'm not sure. You need to boot from a LiveCD, or hold shift during boot and select "recovery mode" and add yourself back to the proper groups.
<forgeaus> Jordan_U: I guess I'll try that
<`prixon> how much gb should I allocate for a home partition (if I just want to use it for saving my preferences and a virtual-machine of XP(which I guess is 6gb?)) and how much should I allocate for the filesystem/ubuntu 12.04?
<Krenair> argief, pretty much.
<argief> Krenair, logs?  was it only ur cpu overheating error that seemed out of place?
<argief> Krenair, no dumps or exceptions?
<Krenair> argief, what logs do you want to see? The only errors which really seemed out of place were the CPU ones
<spiderworm> any c++ programmers in here? please message me, need a probably easy answer to a simple question
<Jordan_U> spiderworm: /join ##c++
#ubuntu 2012-05-06
<pikkachu> hi, my Windows entry disappeared from the grub menu, so I can't boot it anymore. How to recover it?
<spiderworm> aha thank you Jordan_U!
<MirkoKa> pikkachu: sudo update-grub
<javahelp> pikkachu, edit grub.conf and put it back :)
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Jordan_U> spiderworm: You're welcome.
<pikkachu> MirkoKa: didn't work
<pikkachu> javahelp: it's not to be edited
<argief> Krenair, /var/log/messages
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: nothing
<javahelp> pikkachu: I've done it before. I use it to boot different OS systems and different kernels
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Can you mount your XP partition successfully?
<Krenair> argief, seems to be empty
<pikkachu> javahelp: but it's not to be edited, it's said in the top of the file
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: will try
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | javahelp
<ubottu> javahelp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<javahelp> pikkachu: not to be edited (by those who don't know what they're doing). :)\
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: worked... I think this happened because I uninstalled the old kernel version after a upgrade but before the reboot, I believe this confused the system...
<MirkoKa> `prixon: depends of course, I would say 1GB min for just the preferences but don't make it too small, few GBs just to be sure. for / it depends how much progrrams you're going to use, 10-20 GB I'd say (plus stuff like databases, webproject, etc if you have that)
<pikkachu> javahelp: like me
<pikkachu> javahelp: besides the parenthesis are yours
<Jordan_U> javahelp: /boot/grub/grub.cfg is overwritten every time there is a kernel upgrade. Editint it directly will therefore not be particularly effective. Custom menu entries can be added to /boot/grub/custom.cfg.
<argief> Krenair, how about syslog?
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: by worked I mean mounting, but os-probe outputs nothing
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | pikkachu
<ubottu> pikkachu: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<`prixon> and for the virtual-machine I need space in the home partition or the filesystem? I'm talking about the .vdi files
<MirkoKa> `prixon: the VM can be placed where ever  you want
<javahelp> Jordan_U: if there is an upgrade, it only adds it to the grub file. Therefore, you're old edits will be there. If you don't want a new addition to the grub after upgrade, just delete it :)
<Random832> `prixon: you can put it wherever
<Jordan_U> javahelp: You are completely wrong. Please read up on how grub2 differs from grub legacy.
<`prixon> oh, so also in a media partition that will be an ntfs one?
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: http://pastie.org/pastes/3866216/text
<MirkoKa> `prixon: yes, but note this: the VM can become extremely slow if the .vdi is on an "internaly fragmented" NTFS volume. It doesn't  happen often in my eperiences but it happens. I too have my VMs (VBox) on an NTFS drive.
<javahelp> Jordan_U: You're right! Sorry, I still have GRUB :[
<javahelp> now back to my question: how do i get these infernal embedded java clients to work in firefox >.<
<era878> whats the best way to setup a RAM disk
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: That shows that there are no boot files on the XP partition, (but the fact that it says " Boot files:        sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh" for the Windows7 partition means that theres clearly a bug in the script somewhere).
<MirkoKa> era878: sudo mount -t tmpfs none /path/to/mountpoint
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: it's not Windows XP
<Guest16634> how do I install the nvidia-legacy driver?
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Well your Windows 7 install is clearly missing a System partition.
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: I'm installing kernel 3.0.0-17 again and check if it works
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: I have no idea what you mean
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Windows 7 installations by default use *2* partitions, one for the bootloder files called the "System" partition, and one for everything else. You appear to have only one partition.
<MirkoKa> Guest16634: on 12.04  "nvidia-96" is the package for the old driver
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: please ignore sdb*
<javahelp> pikkachu: Why not just use a VM for XP?
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: I don't remember it asking or trying to create more than one partition, but it's one and it works
<`prixon> MirkoKa, if it gets slower, we can defragment the partition :) although that requires windows, cause I haven't found a defragment application for ubuntu
<pikkachu> javahelp: please ignore me
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: what does os-prober should output?
<javahelp> pikkachu: you are very rude to those trying to help you!
<MirkoKa> `prixon: well, yes, no, as I said "internaly fragmented". that is the $BITMAP and MFT datastructures. the built-in defragmenter doesn't handle these
<pikkachu> javahelp: that's just your interpretation
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Something like "/dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain"
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: I don't know why os-prober isn't finding your Windows 7 System partition, because it does appear to have the correct files, so let me walk you through adding a custom menu entry for it.
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: I see, do you have any idea why it doesn't find anything? Can you figure out how early removing of old kernel would lead to this exactly?
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: ah ok
<`prixon> what would be a good filesystem format for a media partition to which I download files and store music? If I use ntfs it gets very fragmented I guess..
<OerHeks> pikkachu, maybe it is related to reiserFS, sda2
<Jordan_U> `prixon: For use with linux only, ext4.
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: there's no separate 'System' partition, you can be sure, it's all in one single partition
<drvanon> After i had some trouble with the only user being out of the sudo group i now can't (smb)share files any more because i have no acces to /var/lib/samba/usershares, how can i get that acces back?
<pikkachu> OerHeks: I have no idea what you mean
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: will reboot now to check if old kernel fixes stuff, brb
<`prixon> there's nothing that works both for linux and windows except ntfs/fat32?
<MirkoKa> `prixon: please don't get confused now :) NTFS if perfectly fine for a shared partition. it's just that in *rare* cases virtual machines can become slow if they are stored on NTFS
<javahelp> `prixon: FAT for files under 4 gb :] (this is a joke)\
<`prixon> thanks MirkoKa :)
<`prixon> but I'm still afraid of fragmentation because of all the download and deleting of files. or that's nonsense?
<OerHeks> `prixon, Ext2Read is a windows utility to read ext2/ext3/ext4, writing is not recommended
<ubuntu> hello
<MirkoKa> `prixon: I have my music, videos, pictures, ebooks and VMs on NTFS volumes, except from the mentioned *RARE* problem with VMs (which I probably shouldn't have mentionen) I don't have any problem.
<ubuntu> any body here
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: No.
<era878> is there a way to limit ramfs from growing too big (not using tmpfs)
<ubuntu> Hello Jordan
<drvanon> hello ubuntu
<`prixon> hehe
<ubuntu> drvanon hi
<`prixon> it's good that you mentioned it, because that's a problem I was worried about and forgot to ask
<drvanon> ubuntu can you help? me?
<d8bhatta> Hi,  -bash: locate: command not found , how can make work locate?
<ubuntu> ye asure
<MirkoKa> era878: sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=200M none /path/to/mountpoint will create a 200 MB ram disk
<drvanon> After i had some trouble with the only user being out of the sudo group i now can't (smb)share files any more because i have no acces to /var/lib/samba/usershares, how can i get that acces back?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu: Hi. You should change your nick to something less confusing, you can do that by typing "/nick new_nick_here" (without the quotes).
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<BlueProtoman> If I upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04, will I have to reinstall all of my software?
<ubuntu> letme change it
<ubuntu> giveme sec
<`prixon> cause I wanted to create a media partition and was afraid it would get awfully fragmented
<d8bhatta> i,  -bash: locate: command not found , how can make work locate?
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, usually not.
<era878> MirkoKa: but tmpfs is does not grow dynamically and it can use the swap
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Will I lose any of my files?  And what would I have to reconfigure?
<d8bhatta> -bash: locate: command not found , how can make work locate?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<d8bhatta> anybody pls suggest me!
<Jordan_U> !patience | d8bhatta
<ubottu> d8bhatta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<matse> i wonder if it's possible to let midnight commander show file sizes in "human readable" format (MB, GB) and not kb?
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, allways backup important data, further no explicit reconfigurations needed, AFAIK
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: it seems it won't work reinstalling the old kernel
<irule> "device eth0 entered promiscuous mode ; device eth0 left promiscuous mode" and eth does not work, after upgrade, it used to work great before, how may I fix this?
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/custom.cfg" and copy/paste this into it http://paste.ubuntu.com/970418/plain/ then reboot to test it.
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: Noted.  OK, I'm going to upgrade now.
<pikkachu> does anyone know how to make os-prober find my windows 7 partition again?
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: it asks me to login into LP
<IdleOne> pikkachu: sudo os-prober | sudo update-grub
<d8bhatta> Jordan_U:bottu: the chat is moving so fast that my text hiding and thought that it will be out of sight from you guys...so just repeating the text!
<MirkoKa> era878: it does grow dynamically (it only uses what's needed) and yes, it can be swapped out. is that a problem your your situation (which is what?)
<IdleOne> pikkachu: sudo os-prober & sudo update-grub
<argief> d8bhatta, i think it is part of mlocate packadge.  try sudo apt-get install mlocate
<pikkachu> IdleOne: that's what I'm asking, how to make that command work
<IdleOne> pikkachu: run the command
<IdleOne> it works
<Cjaster> Hello all
<pikkachu> IdleOne: and it's not '&'
<Cjaster> Just joined
<era878> MirkoKa: I am running a server off the ramdisk and do not want it to be swapped out because it could cause a major speed reduction
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: The problem is that os-prober is not detecting the Windows partition for some reason (and running os-prober on its own does nothing but display the OSs that it finds, grub-mkconfig runs os-prober itself and parses the output so running os-prober before update-grub is not needed).
<pikkachu> IdleOne: it works for you? not me? what makes you think I didn't run? sorry, just ignore me
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: I can't read your paste
<d8bhatta> argief:  finally it says ,locate: can not stat () `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970418/
<cincinnatus> Precise Pangolin seems to be very glitchy when installing grub on a raid array (on a dell XPS desktop)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I'll go back to be quiet :)
<Ali_nz> hey all
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: what's the long hexa?
<Ali_nz> If I have a directory /home/al/cameras and I have a spare disk /dev/sdb how do I mount that disk and make anything writeen to /home/al/cameras actually get stored on /dev/sdb ?
<argief> d8bhatta, try: updatedb
<MirkoKa> Ali_nz: /dev/sdb would be the whole media, you need to create a partition first
<Ali_nz> MirkoKa: ok. format the disk?
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: The filesystem UUID (Universally Unique IDentifier) of your Windows partition.
<argief> d8bhatta, you gonna need a sudo before that :-)
<MirkoKa> Ali_nz:  use the Disk Utility
<KM0201> Ali_nz: it might be easier to create a folder on sdb, and hot link it in your home folder... (i'm assuming these are big images)
<d8bhatta> argief: yes I put that
<Ali_nz> KM0201: 200k or so each i guess
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: hmm you already checked it right? ok will reboot and check...
<Ali_nz> it says fdisk /dev/sdb is GPT
<d8bhatta> it works..thanks argief:
<argief> d8bhatta, locate creates a db of all ur files once a day.  It's runs as a cron job in the background, so u wont even know it.  but for the first time u need to run it ur self, or wait a day for the cron job. :-)
<Ali_nz> KM0201: whats hotlink?
<KM0201> link/hotlink.. maybe i used the wrong word
<KM0201> but.. short cut it.
<Ali_nz> KM0201: how do I check the disk is formatted?
<Jordan_U> Ali_nz: sudo parted -l
<KM0201> Ali_nz: fdisk or gparted
<Squall5668> Hey guys, quick question. If i restart a server using the reset button, it will wait in the grub menu until i press enter. Is there a way to stop that? so that no matter what happens, it will still boot with the first option
<Ali_nz> ext4 - ok so its partitioned
<Ali_nz> now how would I mount it at boot and link it to /home/al/cameras?
<itaylor57> KM0201, there are not shorcuts in this room lol
<argief> Squall5668, you need a "default" option set in grub.conf
<Squall5668> hm, ill read about that
<argief> Squall5668, and a timeout
<BlueProtoman> Is Precise Pangolin worth upgrading to from Ubuntu 11.04?
<Squall5668> i probably have a both though... it does boot automaticly if i reboot it correctly. It's just the reset button that gets it stuck at grub :P
<KM0201> itaylor57: lol
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: it worked, windows booted up successfully (although grub hanged on a bit with the wine color background before windows started to boot up)
<Ali_nz> KM0201: ok - mounted it
<Ali_nz> now i need to link it
<Ali_nz> how link?
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Great.
<audr> o hai
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: what solution do you propose? Do you think upgrading to precise may have os-prober working properly?
<KM0201> Ali_nz: if its mounted, just create a folder on the new partition, then right click it and choose "make link".. and then put the linked folder inside your home folder.
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  11.04 to 12.04 worth it?
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: I mean, it's not the ideal solution but it works fine. Do you think I'm better off keeping it this way till I upgrade to Precise?
<Ali_nz> KM0201: im in terminak
<argief> Squall5668,  sounds like it forces u to select an option because it was not cleanly unmounted.  Maybe a stupid question, but if u are there to press the reset button, why cant you stay 5sec and press enter?
<Ali_nz> KM0201: cli
<KM0201> Ali_nz: not sure how to do it w/ command line
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: it's really odd what happened...
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: Yes, I would keep it as for now and file a bug report.
<KM0201> Ali_nz: i'm sure google will turn it up
<pikkachu> Jordan_U: ok then... thank you very much for you valuable help!
<Squall5668> argief, hmm... i set up the server at a friends home in swiss and told him to press the reset button... it wasn't fun making him connect a monitor to check what happend :)
<Jordan_U> pikkachu: You're welcome :)
<era878> How do you fix "This driver is activated but not currently in use"
<Squall5668> argief, is there a way around that?
<argief> Squall5668,  so u r running a headless server?  Ubuntu?
<mongo> if I have an upstart job that needs to have the lo interface up but should be started before failsafe as it provides network interfaces what should I do a starts on?
<filo1234> Squall5668: is it normally
<Squall5668> argief correct
<avis> why does port 708 leak packets with closed GUFW on openvpn ?  udp
<MerlynKorr> if i roll back to a previous version of linux ubuntu will it keep all my data?
<mongo> I'm guessing local-filesystems and started dbus?
<Squall5668> filo1234, i didn't quite get that
<neo____> network interface post-up is notworking , i'm trying to execute script that overwrites resolv.conf
<filo1234> Squall5668: you have to modify /etc/grub.d/00_header
<itaylor57> MerlynKorr, there is not roll back
<filo1234> Squall5668: check statment recordfile at the and of that file
<MerlynKorr> is there anyone else here that can assist with the issue?
<mongo> neo____: you are probably fighting the resolver
<MerlynKorr> because there was a menu that was there on shift hold on the bios screen.
<neo____> mongo, if I ran the script manually it works
<mongo> neo____: what are you trying to set in resolv.conf, you can do must in network-manager or in /etc/network/interfaces
<filo1234> Squall5668: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MerlynKorr> sorry itaylor57
<Squall5668> filo1234 thanks, ill check it out
<neo____> mongo, post-up is written in /etc/network/interfaces under iface
<mongo> neo____: any changes you make to /etc/resolv.conf will be overwritten, you should use the daemon to make changes
<mongo> neo____: add in dns-* statements in interface
<mongo> I assume you are just trying to set some name servers et?
<neo____> mongo, dns-* doesn't work too,  which daemon I should use?
<Ali_nz> meh I go to create symbolic link and it says file exists
<MerlynKorr> will a rollback keep all the data i have on 12.04?
<mongo> neo____: what are you trying to set?
<Ali_nz>   "sudo ln -s /home/mobotix/cameras /mnt/disk2"
<mongo> neo____: can you paste your interaces on paste.bin?
<neo____> mongo, just echo "namserver ip" > /etc/network/interfaces
<mongo> neo____: dns-nameservers 172.22.53.12 works great for me
<MerlynKorr> ok, thanks all for the help.
<mongo> neo____: is this a dhcp interface?
<`prixon> can anyone explain in a basic way what's the difference between debian and ubuntu?
<Squall5668> filo1234, looks like that's it! a bit scared to check since my friend is asleep but can't see why it wouldn't work. Thank you
<EvilResistance> `prixon:  age of the repositories, how up to date the programs are, etc.
<EvilResistance> `prixon:  Ubuntu 12.04 contains newer packages than Debian 6 (aka Debian Stable) has
<EvilResistance> `prixon:  sometimes that sacrifices some stability for more up-to-date programs and functionality, but...
<OerHeks> `prixton, the support
<EvilResistance> that too
<`prixon> does ubuntu or debian do things differently from one another?
<EvilResistance> `prixon:  in what sense?
<mongo> ubuntu is based on debian unstable, the goals are diffrent, ubuntu is mostly about the ultimate user experiance, debian is more about open software, ubuntu is based on debian
<mongo> in a nut shell
<`prixon> I just saw two clips on youtube, both comparing file transfer speed, ubuntu vs windows7, and debian vs windows7. and it turns out ubuntu is slower than windows which is slower than debian. and I wondered what could be the source for this
<Fyodorovna> `prixon, I would say with 100's of distro's running linux that is is a bit hard to really lock that down, at least that is my opinion.
<spaceneedle> Just installed Ubuntu on my desktop and 3d unity doesn't work . Using Nvidia Geforce 6150se graphics.  Anybody else have problems with Nvidia?
<Fyodorovna> spacebug-, have you updated completely and looked in additional drivers?
<spaceneedle> yes.
<`prixon> I tried asking a question earlier in the linux channel, and couldn't get a straight answer. I read some websites' benchmarks comparing windows and linux in many different aspects, and in most cases, windows uses the same hardware better than linux. and I wonder how come? if usually people say that linux does things better
<extor> Is there any way besides dante(and squid which I imagine is very hard to config) that will enable me to run a socks server in a VPS with say 10 IP addresses?
<bazhang> `prixon, this is not the channel for such comparisons
<bazhang> `prixon, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<`prixon> cool
<fishcooker> how to mount manually ecryptfs
<gry> extor, there is #squid if you need help with this one; it seems bit popular to me.
<fishcooker> i've no luck with it
<fishcooker> it happen after i encrypt my home folder
<escott> fishcooker, there should be instructions in your $HOME
<extor> gry squid works well with http
<Trian3> stefg: Are you still here?
<martii> :)
<adison> window create
<xtu> hi, i want to know the relationship between xorg , gdm and gnome
<martii> xtu: ??
<Trian3> I'm having trouble with creating a bootable USB drive.  I'm following some instructions as found on http://www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/Persistent_USB but have now reached a stopping point.  Specifically, the instructions state "as we are using files from isolinux with syslinux they will be named incorrectly and be in the wrong locations."  This is followed by some instruction on how to fix this.  However, the source files t
<Trian3> hey refer to don't exist, so I'm unclear how to proceed at this point.
<FloodBot1> Trian3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krenair> argief_, hi
<Trian3> Didn't mean to flood
<xtu> martii: well, i want to install a custumrized desktop env on ubuntu server?
<Krenair> argief_, I found some messages in syslog from around the time I last had that issue: http://pastebin.com/gn6mYmM4
<martii> xtu: xorg is standalone graphical interface - gdm is login manager and gnome is window manager
<martii> xtu: the only thing you need is xorg
<Floyd42> hello
<escott> xtu, xorg does the drawing on the screen but doesn't have widgets (buttons and the like), gnome is a large project that uses gtk to draw the widgets and makes a full desktop environment, and gdm is the graphic login tool built from gtk and used by the gnome environment (although you can use other display managers as they are called)
<martii> Trian3: search for lili on the web - this will do everthing for you
<xtu> martii, so if i install theses three things in my os, then i will get a desktop env?
<chris_0076> Hello all, so today I tried to update from 11.04 to 11.10 using the update manage. The upgrade went just fine until the reboot (it got stuck on the ubuntu screen for about an hr then I gave up). I proceeded to reboot many times and still nothing. So, as a fix I decided to download an burn a copy of 11.10 (md5 was ok and burn was good) and I ran it and it gave ubi-part error 141 and then locked up(crashed) so I restarted. I then tri
<chris_0076> ed again and it would not let me upgrade, it just gave the option of overwriting my win 7 install so I quit. Then I decided that it must be 11.10 so I downloaded and burned 12.04 (again good burn and good md5) and I did a normal install on a separate partition. So, now I am here, is there a way that I can merge the settings from my other partition (that does not "work") to this one that does. (my data partition is separate)
<chris_0076> oh wow... I wrote a book >.>
<martii> xtu: latest ubuntu used lightdm instead of gdm
<chris_0076> TL;DR: I have 2 partitions, 1 with 12.04 and one with a broke 11.04-ish, is there a way to merge them?
<martii> xtu: but yes - you should be able to
<escott> xtu, you can just install ubuntu-desktop and it will pull in what you need
<Trian3> martii: This is for setting up a bootable USB drive for backtrack.  Will lili still work for that?
<xtu> escott, yes, install ubuntu-desktop always works, but it is too large.
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, not really a full merge but you can save stuff, and pull ppa's and other stuff.
<martii> Trian3: should do
<escott> xtu, ubuntu-desktop is not that much larger than the gnome desktop would be. if you want something lighter you can try lubuntu
<xangua> Trian3: martii for backtrack support /join #backtrack-linux
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, is your definition of merge is space then you can resize the partitions.
<chris_0076> or, I guess since I have so little vested in the 12.04 install, is it possible to recover the other?
<martii> xangua: good point :)
<escott> chris_0076, just copy your home directory
<Trian3> xangua: I wasn't aware of the channel.  I'll check that out now.  Thank you, both!
<xtu> oh, escott , if i install ubuntu-desktop, it will install many apps for me like liboffice, but i don't need this apps, ?
<chris_0076> all my data is on a seperate partition
<xtu> how can i disable this .
<martii> xtu: you can't - ubuntu-desktop is metapackage and will install everythin
<martii> xtu: you can just remove later all the stuff you don't like
<xtu> oh, understand that.
<escott> xtu, well you could just install gnome-shell or unity and it should take care of most of the dependencies.
<chris_0076> So, I guess I will head in a separate direction now, how can I recover the, erm, boot-ability of the other partition?
<xtu> yes, when i install gnome-shell, it is smaller.
<escott> chris_0076, you just do grub-install and specify the proper /boot partition
<escott> !grub | chris_0076
<ubottu> chris_0076: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<extor> Generaly speaking, which package in ubuntu 12 will fix the following error: "Failed to open "libc.so": libc.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<chris_0076> escott, but how can I boot to it now that I have 12.04?
<escott> !info libreoffice | xtu its optional, does it actually get pulled in with ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xtu its optional, does it actually get pulled in with ubuntu-desktop: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.2-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 152 kB
<extor> Evidently my .deb did not have the prerequisites
<dankev> hi there. anyone feel like helping a poor, stranded soul?
<escott> chris_0076, its also likely that those other ubuntu systems are listed in the boot menu
<xtu> escott, what do you mean?
<chris_0076> escott, ok, I'll reboot here in just a few mins and look.
<chris_0076> Thanks ^^
<xtu> ls
<dankev> on a laptop with win7 installed, i made a new partition and installed Mint (lmde). it was running too hot, so i tried installing ubunto on that same partition, over lmde. now when i get to grub, everything looks right (that is, my options are ubuntu, win7, etc) but anything i pick gives me "error: no such partition"
<xtu> oh, dose anyone know why kvm dosen't support sound?
<martii> dankev: too little info to help you
<dankev> martii, please tell me what you need. i'm new to linux
<VeXii> 2
<lelo> ubuntu is logging off at random... is there any way to solve this?
<martii> dankev: sudo fdisk -l and grub config
<Krenair> argief_, I just realised that I updated some nvidia packages on friday
<xtu> lelo, what do you mean?
<escott> lelo, its probably an issue with your graphics drivers
<dankev> martii: where do i type that?
<escott> lelo, are you using proprietary drivers?
<martii> dankev: terminal
<naryfa> If there's anybody advanced here, or if anybody could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it. I'm trying to change animation in gnome-shell's js/ui. Anybody familiar with the code?
<VeXii> i got a ec2 setup and my ssh key is working fine whith the ubuntu user. but i need to extend it to my user. (when i connect whith putty i get a error)
<dankev> martii: sorry, i can't even get into ubuntu at all. i'm stuck at grub
<lelo> escott: yes, nvidia
<martii> dankev: so press e on ubuntu entry
<escott> lelo, you could try the nouveau drivers it might be more stable
<lelo> xtu: I mean that I'm watching videos or flash and it suddenly blacks out and give me the login screen once again
<martii> and tell me what is the content
<lelo> escott: is there a way to do that with a gui?
<escott> lelo, yes just disable the nvidia drivers with jockey
<xtu> wow, i am sorry .
<lelo> escott: thank you
<lelo> xtu: yeah :) ty
<xtu> i don't know why kvm don't support sound .
<mg_> After upgrading to 12.04 I am suddenly unable to press Shift + left Meta + C at once.. Right meta works, and every button works by itself, just not in a combination with two others.. Any ideas?
<dankev> martii: hitting e gives me a bunch of words/gibberish i don't understand. it starts with "setparams 'ubuntu, with linux 3.2.0-23-generic' " then a bunch more lines i don't understand
<Carth|> I recently installed Age of Empires 2 from the disc, but when I try to start a game it can't read the disc. I found a no cd crack but don't know how to install it
<martii> dankev: thats why I ask you to write it down
<dankev> you want all of it?
<martii> dankev: yep - if it's too much reinstall ubuntu - make sure you format linux partition and select MBR for grub installation
<dankev> martii: i'll write it down. thanks for bearing with me. i appreciate it
<martii> dankev: another option is to start livecd and access your linux part from there
<dankev> martii: that sounds easy. what do i need to do to the partition from there?
<martii> dankev: this might be even better
<martii> dankev: start livecd and do fdisk -l
<martii> dankev: I'll tell you what to do next
<dankev> martii: thanks. i'll load it up
<martii> dankev: sudo fdisk -l you must have root access
<martii> dankev: and it's -L but lovercase
<dankev> martii: thanks for the clarification. i would have put a one
<dankev> martii: live cd finally loaded up. starting 'try ubuntu'
<martii> dankev: god
<martii> dankev: I mean good :)
<dankev> martii: i entered sudo fdisk -l
<dankev> martii: it gives me a list of my partitions, along with info
<Carth|> I downloaded the empires2.exe (no cd crack for Age of Empires 2) but am not sure where to put it to play without the cd. Anyone have any direction for me?
<lelo> yeah... changed to nouveau driver and is still logging off :P
<xtu> is ubuntu tv free
<dr_jesus> yup
<Mayazcherquoi> Is there not a single piece of webcam capture software that allows you to specify a microphone?
<escott> Mayazcherquoi, thats the responsibility of pulse audio. select your input device from the sound preferences
<chris_0076> ok, escott I rebooted, and the other filesystem was not listed
<chris_0076> the only options were for this, the recovery, win 7, and the 2 mem test ones
<Froodle> Went from 10.10 to 12.04.  Unity shows every program name jumbled over toolbar menu (File, Edit, Help, etc.).  Any fix?
<escott> chris_0076, in that case you would have to either setup your own entries for grub or if you wanted to switch to the other as the boot partition you could reinstall grub with /boot as the other partition
<chris_0076> escott, how might I do that?
<benwalburn> I want to set up a linux distro on a flash drive to use when I repair windows. It needs to fit on a 4gb flsh drive and be able to mount within windows so I can use my programs. How should I do this and what OS would you suggest?
<escott> chris_0076, a couple ways, but it amounts to reinstalling grub. so see !grub for instructions
<chris_0076> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> !grub | chris_0076
<ubottu> chris_0076: please see above
<bazhang> benwalburn, unetbootin to do it
<escott> benwalburn, you cant use the programs from within windows because win32!=unix
<bazhang> benwalburn, but that wont allow you to run windows apps within the usb stick
<benwalburn> no, I just want it to mount the usb stick when windows is running while also serving as a linux distro i can boot into
<bazhang> benwalburn, then virtualbox
<benwalburn> I don't want to run linux within windows
<bazhang> benwalburn, what you want is not feasible
<ghost_> podrian pasarme algun manual de como instalar apache tomcat 7 en ubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> ghost_, english here please
<escott> benwalburn, the normal usb sticks made by usb-creator have a fat32 underlying filesystem. you can put whatever data files you want on that fat32 partition
<benwalburn> escott, so I can boot and transfer files without issue?
<ghost_> could spend some manual on how to install apache tomcat 7 on ubuntu 11.10
<escott> benwalburn, yes. the usb-creator systems are fat32 with a disk image as a single file. when you boot linux the fat32 is mounted and the disk image is loop mounted, but you should be able to access the underlying fat32 partition. you should check on that
<benwalburn> alright, and which distro should I use? I'm hoping for something lighter than ubuntu that is compatable with most hardware. I was thinking puppy...
<bazhang> benwalburn, lubuntu
<bazhang> !lubuntu > benwalburn
<ubottu> benwalburn, please see my private message
<benwalburn> got it, I'll try out lubuntu
<benwalburn> thank you
<xeno> hi
<xeno> trying to load ubuntu server on my old pc but its crashing on the install, anyone know why?
<ardiannur> test
<jvx> xeno, Either ran out of ram or bad burn on install cd.
<zykotic10> ardiannur: fail ;)
<ardiannur> i guess not..
<aartist> what RAM and Processor requirement is for Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<zykotic10> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<xeno> looks like the PC is up to the job, I'll try the cd, thanks
<ardiannur> can anyone help me how to install vga driver ati hd 5470 on ubuntu?
<fishcooker> i can't handle the bluetooth interface
<Hariezg> hello... you know ubuntu indonesia?
<casper0505> no
<fishcooker> yes
<casper0505> where is indonesia?
<fishcooker> somewhere out there
<casper0505> i like java coffee
<Hariezg> Oh yea?? im from central java
<casper0505> so you are a big gecko-like animal in java?
<bazhang> !id | Hariezg
<ubottu> Hariezg: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<gaelfx> I have a Broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card and I installed the STA driver, but my wireless connection is only running at 65Mbps instead of 150Mbps, is there anything I can do to fix it?
<ssfdre38> is there a way to install do-release-upgrade on 10.04 cause im on a VPS and its not installed
<trism> ssfdre38: update-manager-core
<cute_bettong> hi i have a bluetooth headset, and it's recognised in ubuntu 12.04 but i can't get any sound to come out of the headphones, can anyone help
<Hariezg> ixconn for xfce?
<Hariezg> how to uninstall program on xubuntu 11.10?
<EvilResistance> Hariezg:  which program are you trying to uninstall?
<gaelfx> cute_bettong: have you selected it as the sound output device in Sound Settings? Does dound come out from somewhere else when the headset is connected?
<ssfdre38> what happens if do-release-upgrade cant find a new release and its been rebooted?
<cute_bettong> gaelfx, thats just it while the headset is connected, there's no option for it in the sound settings, just my HDMI monitor and sound card show up as devices
<Hariezg> @EvilResistance uninstall gnumeric
<EvilResistance> Hariezg:  try this in the terminal: sudo apt-get remove gnumeric
<EvilResistance> Hariezg:  or use Synaptic or something to remove that software, i'm not certain Software Center has an uninstall button (then again i dont use it)
<Hariezg> @EvilResistance thanks! i'm will try
<gaelfx> cute_bettong: hang on a sec
<cute_bettong> gaelfx, okies
<pepee> hi. does someone knows how to move a partition? I have a advanced format disk, and forgot to leave some space at the beginning of the disk...
<evildaemon> So will the old 8.04 preseed iles still work?
<evildaemon> *files
<joe_chow> hello
<pepee> hi joe_chow
<bluegoober> Cant really move the partition , you would shrink it, leaving space before or after
<cute_bettong> gaelfx, sorry got dissconnected, can you still help?
<RangerMauve> Hey, I've been getting this error when trying to play MKV files with the default movie player in 12.04. I was wondering if anyone could give me some insight on what to do to fix it. Here it is: http://pastebin.com/rXvWPWQ8
<pepee> bluegoober, you sure?
<gaelfx> cute_bettong: I'm still looking for information about how to get bluetooth audio going, so...maybe :D
<Trian3> I'm having trouble booting off a USB drive.  It doesn't appear to recognize it as a bootable device.  When I select that drive as the one to boot from, it moves on to the next device (my HD).  How do I troubleshoot this?
<pepee> Trian3, has it worked before?
<RangerMauve> @Trian3, have you gone into the bootloader in your BIOS to make sure your usb is above your HD?
<cute_bettong> gaelfx, thank you so much for trying to help
<Trian3> pepee:  No, I just set it up today.
<skorket> I'm getting a linker error ('undefined reference __gmpz_init') when trying to compile a test 'hello world' gmp program.  I noticed that in /usr/lib the libgmp.so library is linked to 'libgmp.so.10.0.1'.  Could I be getting this error because of some incompatability between my current version of Ubuntu and the last version I was running?  Current version is 11.10, oneiric
<pmitros> Ubuntu 12.04 is unusably slow on a quad core 2.9GHz CPU. Switched to xubuntu on one machine, and Ubuntu+xmonad on another. Just figured I'd drop in another vote against Unity, should anyone care.
<Trian3> RangerMauve:  Yes, it is.
<Madpilot> I've got a partitioned USB key that won't mount properly and that Disk Util won't reformat. Here's the error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970576/ - how the heck do I force a reformatting?
<pepee> Trian3, I mean, booting from USB in your computer
<skorket> code is here: http://pastebin.com/s2pqL5VF
<Trian3> pepee:  Ah, that's a good question.  I can't say for certain.  All I can tell you is that it's always been quite reliable in the past.
<Trian3> pepee:  The hardware was top of the line at time of purchase.
<trism> skorket: you need to put the -lgmp argument after the source file (so: gcc helloworld_gmp.c -lgmp; )
<Madpilot> Trian3, depending on when "time of purchase" was, booting from USB can be flaky. My older computer, an otherwise very capable six year old machine, won't boot from USB even though it theoretically can...
<skorket> trism, fffffffffuuu!  Thank you
<Trian3> Madpilot: It's about a 3 year old system.
<bluegoober> Partitions arnt east to move around, they aren't like files in that way, moving usually involves making a new partition copying the old to it deleting the old one,if you need space,in front of it there is no need to move it, justshrink it
<pepee> Trian3, do you see the disk somewhere as an option in the boot menu?
<pepee> Trian3, what hardware btw?
<pepee> bluebomber, ahh k, thanks
<Trian3> pepee:  Yes, I do.  And give me a moment on hardware make/model.
<deper29> hi, I installed ubuntu 10.04 64 bit, and when I installed my proper video drivers, the resolution of my splash screen and grub turn terrible. is there a fix for this?
<pepee> bluebomber, I recommend to you that you put the nick of the person you are talking to so it gets highlighted
<gaelfx> cute_bettong: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset I know it's for older versions, but it's the only documentation for bluetooth audio I could find
<pepee> Trian3, should be working. tried the usb in another machine?
<bluegoober> Its goober and im on a tab typing
<Trian3> pepee:  Mobo = nvidia nforce 790i Ultra sli
<pepee> bluegoober, sorry
<pepee> Trian3, brand, model of the motherboard?
<Trian3> pepee: nVidia nforce 790i
<pepee> Trian3, that's the chipset
<pepee> Trian3, anyway, if you see the option somewhere, then it should be working
<mcookie> I require assistance with ubuntu server edition!
<Trian3> pepee:  found it.  evga 132-ck-nf79
<xeno> ubuntu server crashing on instal, system meets requirements, tryrf 2 different disks, any idea?
<gaelfx> xeno: how are you trying to install?
<mcookie> Specifically with running a ventrilo server
<pepee> xeno, you mean, the livecd is crashing?
<xeno> of cd
<gaelfx> xeno: does it always crash at the same point in install?
<xeno> it fails on instal
<xeno> crashed in several places
<deper29> I follewed the directions here, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml and it kind of fixed it. my splash screen has the proper resolution for the logo, but the screen is the wrong size and doesn't actually fill my monitor. grub is still the wrong resolution as well
<xeno> crashes on boot loader and network setup
<gaelfx> xeno: only those two?
<Trian3> Is there anything that needs to be in place besides the ldlinux.sys file to make the USB drive bootable?
<serdotlin> Hi, how to display my nouveau driver temp on my conky?
<xeno> also on select and instal software
<gaelfx> Trian3: to make the USB bootable, you need to set the boot flag, but how are you trying to make the USB?
<john_116> I've got a program on my computer called "fldigi".  It starts up and runs fine but I cannot figure out its location on my computer
<gaelfx> xeno: did you check the md5 of the iso you downloaded? did you check the md5 of the cd you burned?
<xeno> came up ok, just got it of the ubuntu site
<john_116> And search for "fldigi" turns up nothing
<OerHeks> !sensors | serdotlin
<ubottu> serdotlin: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<mcookie> If someone would like to help me with this problem, join me at https://crypto.cat/?c=ventubunt
<Trian3> gaelfx: Well, I made the partition active.  Is that not the same thing?  I followed that up later in the sequence with the command "syslinux /dev/sdd1"
<Trian3> gaelfx:  I'm making the USB drive via the instructions found here:  www.backtrack-linux.org/wiki/index.php/Persistent_USB
<OerHeks> serdotlin, it is not a nouveau temp, just hardware.
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Everything has worked so far except for this step
<ficarra> When I plug my psp into my computer, this happens: http://imagebin.org/211237
<ficarra> Anyone know why?
<xeno> can get base system on then death
<serdotlin> Oerheks, i already install lm-sensors package, the cpu sensors is working  on conky but don't know how to get my nouveau driver temp. Any idea?
<ficarra> Sometimes it works
<ficarra> But, mostly that pic
<blocky> last time I looked I found that linux really has nothing to compete with Search Everything in windows... does anyone know if this is still the case?
<gaelfx> Trian3: any particular reason you're making it persistent? and have you tried using unetbootin?
<L3top> nouveau is software serdotlin. It does not have a temperature.
<serdotlin> OerHeks, I mean my nouveau gpu temp...
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to mount a network drive to /media/share..........how do i do that? the share address is: smb://openwrt/8gig%20share/
<gaelfx> xeno: you mean you did check the md5? I don't know what you mean by "came up ok"
<OerHeks> serdotlin, lot of conky examples, like this >> http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/398/how-to-setup-conky-a-system-monitoring-tool-for-ubuntu-part-2
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Honestly?  I don't even really understand what the term means in this context.
<Trian3> gaelfx:  And, no.  I haven't tried unetbootin
<pepee> xeno, try the alternate cd
<xeno> checd the disk yea
<ficarra> Anyone?
<Trian3> gaelfx: re unetbootin - are you referring to instructions here?  http://www.backtrack-linux.org/tutorials/usb-live-install/
<KingBeast> Having problems sharing with samba.
<naryfa> does anybody know how to change minimize effect in gnome shell? It minimizes windows to the upper left corner. I'd like to change it.
<gaelfx> Trian3: persistent USB means that you can keep changes made to the USB after shutdown, but it can make things act pretty weird sometimes
<gaelfx> Trian3: I wasn't referring to any specific instructions, but you can  use those instructions if you wish
<gaelfx> Trian3: if you really want it to be persistent, then you should just do a full install to the USB
<pepee> ficarra, probably a bug. you should file a bug report
<serdotlin> OerHeks, for cpu temp scripts I use this command> exec sensors | grep "Core 0" | cut -d "+" -f2 | cut -c1-6}C, but for gpu?
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Well, there are two sets of instructions on the site for a USB install.  unetbootin and persistent
<pepee> ficarra, that, or doesn't get properly mounted
<gaelfx> Trian3: I'd go with unetbootin, it makes everything very very simple
<gaelfx> Trian3: you're just wanting to install from USB, right?
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Leave it to me to pick the complicated one first...
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Yes
<gaelfx> Trian3: yeah, then definitely unetbootin is the way to go
<Tropolis> What's the correct way to have new files created by a process with specific permissions/other groups without changing the system default?
<pepee> paranoidphreak, from cli: smbmount
<gaelfx> honestly, I don't understand why they use startup disk creator instead of making unetbootin the default app for making liveusbs
<Trian3> gaelfx:  I'll give it a go.  However, I'm concerned that my booting issue isn't with the method of installation, but something else.
<ficarra> pepee, it isn't doing it right now, and I can't remember exactly what it said, but the little hud popup at the top right would say "volume mounted" in big text, then below it (I think, something like this) "Improper UTF-8" or something.
<pepee> paranoidphreak, there should be some other option somewhere
<gaelfx> Trian3: are you sure that your computer can boot from USB?
<jrib> Tropolis: what exactly do you want to do?
<john_116> I've got a program on my computer called "fldigi".  It starts up and runs fine but I cannot figure out its location on my computer
<john_116> which I need to be able to tell another program where it is located
<dashie_> hi, what is the 'proper' way to add more IPs to /etc/network/interfaces
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Certain.  It's an EVGA 132-CK-NF79 mobo.  (nForce 790i Ultra SLI chipset)
<dashie_> googling for guides says a ton of eth0:0 :1 :2 etc
<pepee> ficarra, I remember having a similar problem, but I don't know how did I fix it :/
<dashie_> but there i think is some ip addr way off eth0 that i remember seeing somewhere
<paranoidphreak> pepee: thanks.....i'll look into that
<pepee> ficarra, check the system logs
<blocky> when I do a nautilus file search and try to change the results from icons to a list... it performs the search again?
<batanze> In Ubuntu, when I try to execute a binary built with qt, why do I get a "No such file or directory" even after I have installed 32 bit compatible libs (apt-get install ia32-libs)?
<pepee> batanze, file a bug report, or write in the current report
<xrfang> Hi , i just upgraded to 12.04 now i cant get usable wifi connection, anyone can help diagnose?
<gaelfx> Trian3: so when you enter the boot selector, the USB doesn't show up?
<navajo> xrfang: yes, go to terminal iwconfig
<blocky> does this strike anyone else as really poor design?
<pepee> xrfang, what do you mean by 'cant get usable'? does it work? too slow?
<navajo> xrfang: then iwlist
<Trian3> The boot selector that comes up is the BIOS boot selector.  USB shows up there.  I select it, but to no avail.  It tries to boot off that, returns no error, then continues to boot off the HD.
<xrfang> Ok i am typing on my tablet bear wih me pls
<pepee> blocky, yes, tell that to the devs
<Trian3> gaelfx: ^^
<gaelfx> Trian3: well, try to be optimistic about unetbootin then. lemme know if the problem persists
<pepee> Trian3, does it show the brand of the usb drive in the menu?
<blocky> which ones, nautilus?
<pepee> Trian3, unetbootin is the easy way
<Trian3> gaelfx:  Will do.  I'll reformat & follow that installation process now
<pepee> blocky, gnome, I suppose
<Trian3> pepee:  Yes, it does.
<fishcooker> how to switch from unity to openbox
<batanze> pepee: let me fire up a 11.x ubuntu VM and see if I can reproduce the issue.
<navajo> xrfang: if out of range buy usb wifi adapter Rosewill for 15 bucks... extends the range..
<navajo> xrfang: at newegg.com works great
<xrfang> Navajo, iwconfig and iwlist wlan0 scanning both ok , see some ap, but cannot associate with any
<pepee> fishcooker, sudo apt-get install openbox, then reboot
<navajo> fishcooker: I use openbox hold on befor leave give u great link for openbox setup
<pepee> Trian3, checked if is marked as bootable? you can use cfdisk to do that
<xrfang> Signal very good, and if i reboot , i can get connected, but connection willfail after a few minutes
<AtSt> good evening everyone.
<pepee> xrfang, checked syslog? also, is the power management enabled in the device?
<jseo> .
<jseo> Help
<pepee> hi AtSt
<jseo> Help
<pepee> !ask | jseo
<ubottu> jseo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AtSt> hi there.
<xrfang> Will check now
<jseo> ...
<ssfdre38> is there a way to get mysql to start up when the server starts up cause it doesnt want to do that anymore
<pepee> ssfdre38, yes, it does by default
<ssfdre38> its not on my server
<AtSt> Guys, I've configured my system to start on CLI. Thing is: After logging in, is there some way of starting X interface without leaving the CLI 1 logged on my account?
<navajo> well fishcooker is going to learn the hardway to setup Openbox
<pepee> ssfdre38, you can use update-rc.d to do that, but I've never done it
<xrfang> Pepee, quite a lot insyslog i will try gt it posted...
<pepee> xrfang, use pastebinit
<AtSt> I mean: After starting X, I can block the account on GUI, but the X proccess will still be runnin on the CLI interface 1 (CTRL + ALT + F1), so anyone can get there, run a CTRL + C and get access to my files.
<AtSt> Can I change this?
<pepee> AtSt, you have the vt
<mcookie> In ubuntu server edition, I have tried to install a ventrilo server, which is untarred as a .conf and a few executables. I tried running one of these executables, but it returned "No such file or directory". Help?
<navajo> www.troll.ws
<AtSt> What's this, pepee?
<pepee> AtSt, X server should be in tty8
<navajo> www.troll.ws imagebin paste
<jrib> navajo: why are you posting this?
<jrib> AtSt: you can probably use "exec"
<pepee> AtSt, CTRL + ALT + F1 is tty1
<AtSt> Well, pepee, it goes on tty8.
<AtSt> tty7, I mean.
<zykotic10> jrib: do you think it would be possible to start x from screen?  i highly doubt it, so you exec idea is probably a lot more likely.
<AtSt> exec, jrib? like: exec x?
<jrib> zykotic10: I think you can, that would be another way I guess
<Brustofski-Fan> sudo amdconfig --initial  for a single monitor what is for a dual monitor
<jrib> AtSt: exec startx, sure
<jrib> AtSt: I don't know if that will work, try it
<Con_Artist> ssfdre38, Do you have root (sudo) access to said server?
<navajo> If u have to use another session for x then something is more then likely wrong with ur ubuntu setup..
<bencc> can I tell gedit which syntax highlighting to use with a comment at the top of a text file?
<AtSt> Well, pepee, I know about this. Problem is. I log on X, then block the account (on GUI) and then go away from the pc.
<jrib> AtSt: maybe it's not a solution to your issue.  There may be a way to circumvent it
<AtSt> Even with the account blocked on GUI, pepee, someone can go to tty1 where I will still be logged, cause I can't unlog there without closing X.
<pepee> AtSt, hmm you don't have gdm or lightdm?
<AtSt> jrib, I won't try now, cause if I do I'll have to close the X interface (and IRC).
<jrib> AtSt: yes, why not just use something like lightdm and never log in at tty1?
<AtSt> pepee, I don't even know what gdm and lightdm are.
<ssfdre38> Con_Artist, yea
<Trian3> Just finished unetbootin install.  (Damn, that wasy easy)  Rebooting now...  wish me luck!
<Tropolis> jrib: I have a process running that constantly updates a bunch of text files, I want to give some users the ability to edit those files, but whenever the process updates or creates them, their permissions change to default (755)
<jrib> Tropolis: do you have control over the process?
<pepee> AtSt, the program that will let you select your desktop environment
<AtSt> jrib, I want to start on CLI and then, sometimes (if I need to), log on X.
<jrib> AtSt: probably best solution is to either log out or lock the tty when you start x
<Con_Artist> ssfdre38, Then try this: "$ sudo update-rc.d path/to/SQL defaults" and change path/to/SQL to whatever is appropriate
<blocky> how can something as fundamental as file searching be so poorly implemented?
<AtSt> Ah, pepee. I could edit the grup file for starting on X, already, as well. But I really do want to start on CLI.
<pepee> AtSt, you don't need to do that. you can switch to tty1-6 if you need it
<maca> I have lost the subject that we are speaking. What happen, AtSt?
<AtSt> jrib, lock the tty? How can I do that?
<jrib> blocky: ask a real question please.  If you've found a bug or have a feature request, then file it at bugs.ubuntu.com
<jrib> AtSt: uhhh... maybe vlock?
<pepee> AtSt, also, tried something like "startx && exit"
<pepee> ?
<AtSt> pepee, I tried this one. Gave me some error.
<nrdb> just installed 12.04 on a VM ... still unable to configure it to use more than 4 workspaces ... tried compiz and gconf-editor to change in ... no go!  ... it shouldn't be hard to do this (and it wasn't before)... how do I get more than 4 workspaces?
<AtSt> jrib, vlock? Never heard about it, I'll seek info.
<xrfang> hi, I have pasted syslog here: http://paste2.org/p/2010324
<xrfang> NetworkManager cannot associate with AP, don't know why.
<blocky> jrib, all I'm asking for is a user friendly file search application. nobody seems to know of one, and google is yielding little
<jrib> blocky: nautilus has file search capabilities
<xrfang> also, now I am using wifi without problem, because I just rebooted.   I am sure that after a while the connection will fail.
<Tropolis> jrib: Yeah, I have root/complete control
<pepee> xrfang, I hate NM :/
<xrfang> but ubuntu use that ... :(
<AtSt> I'll try it now. See ya later, and thank you too, jrib and pepee.
<pepee> xrfang, you can remove it and install wicd
<navajo> xrfang: it requires phrase or password
<jrib> Tropolis: well you can modify umask in your program and the group you execute as (sg would do this in bash).  Or you can approach it at the filesystem level and use Access Control Lists but this would be location-specific instead of program-specific
<xrfang> pepee: is there any document for this? and, can wicd integrate with ubuntu's applet?
<Atterall> am I correct in saying that [[ `ls -A $directory` ]] would evaluate to true when the directory is not empty because `ls -A $directory' standard output is not empty ?
<blocky> I'm going to see if I can get search everything to run under wine
<jrib> Atterall: that seems umm... not ideal... try #bash
<maca> nrdb, for the workspace problem, here your are: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<tarvid> on reboot after upgrade to 12.04, screen is blank and numlock will not toggle
<Atterall> I am = P.. it's not ideal I know.. it's the second week of a begining bash class so the bashFaq's answers are a little bit beyond my level of understanding
<pepee> xrfang, no, I don't think it will integrate. you can remove networkmanager from synaptic, and then install wicd (requires internet)
<Tropolis> jrib: it's being controlled by supervisord, which I think lets me set the umask. What would the ACL method be?
<navajo> www.goosh.org  -Unofficial shell for google.com
<Tropolis> jrib: As ideally I'd like to give some users access to a specific directory, and others access to a different one, both subdirectories of the main process
<jrib> Tropolis: with ACLs you can set default permissions on files created somewhere (see « man setfacl », « man getfacl »)
<xrfang> pepee: if I do so, and I think wicd only manages wifi? how about my eth0? have to do all these on command line ? :-)
<pepee> tarvid, only after reboot?
<pepee> xrfang, yes, only wifi, sadly...
<jrib> Tropolis: why can't you just give the users appropriate permissions at the directory level?
<xrfang> ... any other alternatives?
<tarvid> I said yes to reboot and now I cannot get into the machine
<pepee> xrfang, you can try to fix NM too
<tarvid> the live CD does not come up either
<pepee> xrfang, or install and try connman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29782/trying-network-managers-replacement-connman
<xrfang> I was thinking of doing a complete new install of 12.04, because I found that if I switch to another account, the problem disappeared, I thought it is some personal setting problem, but sadly, the problem reappeared after a while (randomly).
<Tropolis> jrib: The directory is owned by the process, and its group is set to the relevant group, with read-write permissions. But when the process creates new files, they're unwriteable to members of the required group, as they're created w/ default 755 with the process as the group
<iananananan> Where on earth did synoptic disappear to, and why can't I find it in 12.04?
<jrib> Tropolis: is there more than one level (i.e. do you need a recursive solution)?
<jrib> iananananan: you can install it if you don't have it
<Tropolis> jrib: Nope, just one level for now
<navajo> xrfang: you played with profile and changed settings...
<iananananan> jrib, are you telling me synoptic's no longer shipping with ubuntu distros?
<xrfang> navajo, actually no.
<jrib> iananananan: I don't know.  If you don't have it on a default install, then I suppose not.  It would be duplicating functionality provided by ubuntu software center anyway I imagine
<xrfang> this problem happened after 2 things: 1) upgrade to 12.04; 2) I bought a new wifi router and reconfigured my home network
<xrfang> because the signal is not strong enough.
<anlarye> iananananan: you have to install synaptic on 12.04 (and even 11.10 before it if you did a fresh install)
<iananananan> jrib, I suppose the redundancy is a fair point, but I do miss it.
<jrib> Tropolis: well then another alternative is to setgid the directory, change the group ownership of the directory to the group you want files in to be created with and then just change the umask appropriately
<xrfang> and I am pretty sure the wifi hardware is ok, because all other devices connected without problem, eg. windows laptop and my mobile phone etc.
<jrib> iananananan: sudo apt-get install synaptic :)
<anlarye> i like synaptic so i reinstalled it on my system
<Tropolis> jrib: Hmm, that sounds like it could be what I want
<navajo> xrfang: this is the reason I dont play  with ubuntu 12.04.. to many problems with Unity and Gnome 3..
<anlarye> its always good to have multiple ways of doing something
<pepee> xrfang, you can try dpkg-reconfigure too
<jrib> Tropolis: ACLs are certainly more expressive though (you could do multiple groups for example)
<iananananan> jrib, do you know the terminal command for enabling universe offhand?
<xrfang> pepee, you mean reconfigure networkmanager?
<greg_logan> hey, anyone have some time to help diagnose a 10.04 dhcp client issue?  I can see the packets hitting the dhcp server, and replies going out, but the box never picks up the IP :(
<jrib> iananananan: edit /etc/apt/sources.list in your favorite text editor
<pepee> xrfang, yes
<xrfang> I will try that after this wifi session fails :)   btw, I also noticed that if I tried to do some download by downthemall (just to test bandwidths), the probability of failure increases. i.e. after transfering a lot of data rapidly it tends to fail suddenly
<nrdb> maca, that suggested I install myunity ... I did ... but it did nothing!... it shows the workspaces as 4x2 (with no option to change them)... but they are still as 2x2.... this is crap... I used to be able to set this so easy.
<Tropolis> jrib: I'll read the manpage for setgid now, and possibly look into ACL's if it's not quite right. Thank you very much for your help.
<pepee> xrfang, well, some router seem to be incompatible with ubuntu :/
<jrib> Tropolis: to setgid, do: chmod g+s /path/to/directory
<xrfang> that's also a posibility...
<pepee> xrfang, checked if power management is enabled?
<jrib> Tropolis: you'll still need to change umask though (so that group can write)
<iananananan> jrib, "package 'synaptic' has no installation candidate"
<iananananan> jrib, updated sources n everything. also ran apt-get update. no dice.
<jrib> iananananan: run « sudo apt-get update » after enabling universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<iananananan> jrib, probably added incorrect sources.
<jrib> iananananan: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list if you want
<Khmerog> anyone know which network the linux mint channel is in?
<iananananan> jrib, will do. found a dated documentation page, i think it's inaccurate.
<aaas> anyone ever have a computer periodically have the wrong time even when left on for an extended period
<pepee> Khmerog, google says #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<nrdb> just installed 12.04 on a VM ... still unable to configure it to use more than 4 workspaces ... tried compiz and gconf-editor and myunity to change it ... no go!  ... it shouldn't be hard to do this (and it wasn't before)... how do I get more than 4 workspaces?  after something like 3 releases you think this stuff would have been worked out.
<L3top> aaas: wrong as in a few minutes, or a different time zone
<odix>  anybody know why php wouldnt work after installing on ubuntu ? says its installed, using whereis php
<pepee> odix, "wouldnt work" as in...?
<maca>  nrdb, for the workspace problem, here your are: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<Khmerog> lol thanks pepee i should have googled it myself
<iananananan> jrib, http://www.pastebin.com/aYJihZhY
<pepee> yeah heh
<aaas> L3top wrong as in off hours +min
<odix> it just doesnt work when i use it in webpages
<odix> in html
<iananananan> jrib, last two lines were ones i added.
<maca> nrdb, with MyUnity software you can set a number of workspaces...
<odix> and I can't figure out why
<pepee> odix, you need to configure your web server
<nrdb> maca, no!!!!
<jrib> iananananan: that's correct.  Now sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy synaptic
<odix> pepee: if i used the package manager and installed both of them, why wouldn't it auto pick it up ? always has before
<pepee> odix, the update could have changed the config files
<iananananan> jrib, there we go. What was that after the ampersand?
<maca> === nrdb???
<jrib> iananananan: apt-cache policy just gives info about a package -- it didn't actually /do/ anything
<maca> you asked me how to get more than 4 workspaces, no?
<iananananan> jrib, it did actually update the packages as o-
<iananananan> jrib, I now realize I hadn't been connected to the web. Damn liveCDs.
<iananananan> jrib, Whoops!
<nrdb> maca, it does allow any change!   and what it does show (4x2) isn't what the what I have. (2x2)
<nrdb> maca, I have tried ever method (all 4) listed on that page you gave me and none change the number of workspaces.
<maca> ok, i undesrstand now
<ztag100> anyone here who uses zsh?
<nrdb> maca, i also just tried to logout/login and its still the same.
<jrib> ztag100: ask an actual question please
<tucemiux> how do I get my volume icon back!
<maca> sorry ztag, i dont use it
<iananananan> Any suggestions as to how I might restore a broken windows recovery partition on a laptop?
<ztag100> jrib: I was going to ask if anyone knew anything about it
<tucemiux> iananananan, use the CD - you might have to reconfigure ubuntu if you have a dual boot, thatll be 50 clams please
<jrib> ztag100: questions like those aren't really productive on irc.  The answer is just "yes" and you probably plan on asking your real question after that.  We prefer it if you just ask your actual question from the beginning
<violinappren> ztag100: hardly a question
<marm0t> Anyone know how to bring up the transparent keyboard control map in 12.04. I've seen it in videos but don't know how to launch it.
<wellpaidrichguy> unity
<iananananan> tucemiux, I have neither a CD nor a iso for a boot. Thanks, sony, for producing the shittiest of laptops and support.
<marm0t> where in unity?
 * iananananan hands tucemiux 50 clams, begrudgingly
<wellpaidrichguy> sorry compiz fuzion
<maca> nrdb, at the moment i haven't got some idea for now.
<maca> so... I hope someone helps you
<marm0t> ok, not sure I have compiz installed. I'll check
<tucemiux> iananananan, but why would you want to restore a recovery partition?  If the recovery partition is for you to restore windows, it's like asking a doctor to cure himself
<iananananan> tucemiux, I'm fixing a laptop for someone likely to break it again. It'd be nice if I could just tell him to boot the recovery partition as opposed to manually reinstalling every time.
<iananananan> also I'd really rather not touch win7 partitioning. I understand it's obnoxious.
<tucemiux> iananananan, does win7 have restore points?  I havent really touched win7 much
<chris_0076> ok guys, I am still at a loss of being able to access my other install
<violinappren> !ot | iananananan: ask in #windows
<ubottu> iananananan: ask in #windows: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nrdb> maca, this is a significant backward step... since unity was forced on us... been waiting a long time for this to be fixed.
<iananananan> #windows exists? anyways tucemiux understand that most ship with a recovery partition as it's less work than cds, and they tend to suck.
<cimabue> Hi
<chris_0076> in short: I have 3 partitions, 1 with 12.04 and one with a broke 11.10 and one with my data
<chris_0076> I am unable to boot to the 11.10 one
<Markus___> whats up people
<wellpaidrichguy> sup
<violinappren> chris_0076:  is there any entry for it in grub? any errors?
<gaelfx> !notunity | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gaelfx> unity hasn't been forced on you, there are other DE's available in Ubuntu
<wellpaidrichguy> macbuntu in 12.4 will it work
<iananananan> If something's got the power to mess with recovery partitions, should I fear pluggin the hdd into another computer and booting a ubuntu livecd for the sake of faster virus scanning w/clamtk?
<fishcooker> i've no luck with BT
<fishcooker> device
<chris_0076> violinappren, even before I installed 12.04 the 11.10 would not boot
<fishcooker> it is on mode
<fishcooker> BUT still can work well
<chris_0076> but since I have installed 12.04 the grub entry for the 11.10 is not there
<violinappren> chris_0076: describe exactly what happens
<violinappren> !enter  | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chris_0076> well, nothing, the 11.10 is unbootable
<chris_0076> I installed 12.04 hoping to upgrade
<chris_0076> well, the 11.10 was the original upgrade
<chris_0076> actually, let me get what I posted before
<violinappren> !gq | chris_0076
<ubottu> chris_0076: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<chris_0076> http://pastebin.com/VmtwHyDc
<wellpaidrichguy> i know this is off topic but im new to irc where is a general chat room in freenode
<anlarye> wellpaidrichguy: do a /list to find chats in IRC
<wellpaidrichguy> thank you
<wellpaidrichguy> didnt work
<wellpaidrichguy> im using empaty as my client
<chris_0076> violinappren,  http://pastebin.com/VmtwHyDc
<gaelfx> wellpaidrichguy: sudo apt-get install irssi is the cure for that problem. Empathy only has superficial irc support
<wellpaidrichguy> thanks
<violinappren> chris_0076:  press shift when it starts to boot, then select recovery and see if it boots/what error messages you get
<gaelfx> wellpaidrichguy: after it installs, type 'irssi' in a terminal, then /connect ubuntu, then /join #ubuntu
<marm0t> or xchat if you want gui client for irc
<wellpaidrichguy> i was actually hoping for a terminal client
<anlarye> wellpaidrichguy: irssi is a CLI dedicated IRC client. Generally the best way to use IRC is with a dedicated client.
<wellpaidrichguy> teminal is fine
<chris_0076> violinappren, there are no errors in recovery mode
<violinappren> chris_0076: then what happens when you process to boot?
<chris_0076> the 11.10 is not an option, and 12.04 boots just fine
<chris_0076> the 11.10 has not booted since I installed it
<joshua> hello
<tucemiux> anyone knows of a way to get my volume icon back?
<Guest70015> hi
<Guest70015> test
<Guest70015> alright
<Guest70015> how do i change my nick
<pepee> /nick newNick
<insulina> hello, I have two jvm on my ubuntu server, how do I say to tomcat to use oracle jvm?
<violinappren> chris_0076: did you press shift when 11.10 starts to boot?
<Ryan_Ryan> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûCcGgHhJjSsWwYyˆ^??????????????????????????????????????????????????^??
<chris_0076> 11.10 is not an option
<Ryan_Ryan> dammit why
<violinappren> chris_0076: not an option in the boot menu?
<newJosh> j
<chris_0076> I tried to update grub but there was a lock error
<chris_0076> violinappren, yes
<josh> finaly fixed the nick thing thamks
<josh> list
<violinappren> insulina: prepend the directory to PATH in .bashrc, for example : PATH="/path/to/oraclejvm/:$PATH"
<chris_0076> sorry if I am being unhelpful, I am just a bit irritated =/
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, do you have the bootscript from running the bootrepair?
<violinappren> chris_0076: run update_grub in 12.04 and see if it picks up the other installation
<josh> hooe do i get a list of channels
<violinappren> josh: /list
<pepee> i wouldn't do that...
<josh> josh: /list
<chris_0076> violinappren, http://pastebin.com/rwe3mv1R
<chris_0076> no, it did not find it
<josh> i typed /list
<josh> noothing
<chris_0076> I can mount the 11.10 partition though
<alusion> Is there a stable screen saver for 12.04 ? Gnome-screensaver has frightening reviews
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, If you have that bootscript it is a excellent debug tool takes out a lot of the guessing.
<violinappren> chris_0076:  it's not picked it up, when do you need to boot it? to get data from there? you could mount the partition under 12.04
<pepee> josh, look in the server tab
<chris_0076> my intention was to upgrade the 11.10 partition
<josh> text based
<chris_0076> the data is all on its own partition
<chris_0076> Fyodorovna, what bootscript?
<violinappren> chris_0076: upgrade it to what? you already have a working 12.04 installation
<chris_0076> I am upgrading the 11.10
<violinappren> chris_0076: to ?
<chris_0076> 12.04
<violinappren> chris_0076: why not use what you have on other partition?
<chris_0076> can I move all of my system settign over?
<chris_0076> settings*
<violinappren> chris_0076: since you originally upgraded this from 11.04, such an upgrade will be problematic
<mauriam> hola ;)
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, It is in the boot repair app but follow this to make one. Using a live ubuntu cd download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<abc1> Hola
<violinappren> chris_0076: you could use  a live cd to wipe your home directory on 12.04 and copy your 11.04 home dir, but.. i wouldnt recommend that
<violinappren> !es | mauriam
<ubottu> mauriam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chris_0076> violinappren, then what would you recommend?
<violinappren> chris_0076: redoing the configuration manually :)
<josh> sorry i was working im usng a text based client
<chris_0076> violinappren, it is a separate partition btw
<violinappren> chris_0076: ive seen people spending so much time trying to fix broken upgrades
<chris_0076>  /home
<josh> im looking for the command to see availible networkds
<josh> *chanels
<violinappren> josh:  /join #freenode
<mauriam> ok thx :)
<chris_0076> so is there a way to just set the mount point of that partition to be my home folder?
<Fyodorovna> chris_0076, you can run that script from the 12.04 install as well same method
<violinappren> !fstab | chris_0076
<ubottu> chris_0076: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<chris_0076> ok then, is there a way to get the windows manager from 11.04?
<chris_0076> er
<chris_0076> let me rephrase that
<chris_0076> I need to reinstall ubuntu classic
<jrib> chris_0076: what ubuntu version?
<chris_0076> I am running 12.04, the classic version I am talking about was from 11.04
<tonsofpcs> .win 35
<Logan_> chris_0076: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<tonsofpcs> .win 35
<jrib> chris_0076: I would recommend you move on to a different (but similar) environment.  For example: xfce or lxde
<chris_0076> well, I am trying xfce right now
<chris_0076> and it is unpleasant
<chris_0076> not sure if I am just irritable right now because of other problems or what >.>
<Logan_> chris_0076: The gnome-panel package will give you the Ubuntu Classic environment.
<violinappren> !nounity | chris_0076
<ubottu> chris_0076: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<abc1> Yeah, I would like to go back to that earlier program too. Believe it was call Ocelot??
<jrib> abc1: oneiric ocelot is the name of an ubuntu release
<Logan_> abc1: No, that's the name of Ubuntu 11.04. You want to install gnome-panel if you want a GNOME 2-like desktop environment.
<chris_0076> ok, brb
<IanWizard-Cloud> How can I save the guest acct setup.  Alternatively, where is the guest acct generated from?
<violinappren> IanWizard-Cloud: you can't, it gets erased when you log out
<violinappren> IanWizard-Cloud: create a normal user and use ir
<violinappren> it
<IanWizard-Cloud> violinappren: hence my alternative question
<gaelfx> why does software-center lose the search field whenever you select a package?
<violinappren> IanWizard-Cloud: simply add a new user account using the "user and groups" tool
<chris_0076> this is worse than xfce
<chris_0076> black bar at bottom and part of the top is cut off
<chris_0076> plus, no shutdown/time applet
<chris_0076> and no right-click on the panels >.>
<Logan_> chris_0076: Alt+Super+Right Click
<tucemiux> unity, kde...
<IanWizard-Cloud> I am perfectly capable of setting up a new user.  I'm just asking where the guest account is generated from.  Is it truly creating a new account each time.
<tucemiux> gnome!
<fishcooker> i've installed Full circle magazine from ubuntu software center
<gaelfx> Jockey fails to activate fglrx drivers, but software-center says they're installed, do I need to do something special to actually put them to use?
<abc1> It was from about 3 years ago and served me just fine. Lots of things to play with, but much less time wasting than XP.
<fishcooker> where is those item installed?
<violinappren> IanWizard-Cloud: temporarily, yes and its home directory is based on tmpfs (mounted in RAM)
<jrib> fishcooker: if you know the name of the package, dpkg -L NAME_OF_PACKAGE   will list the files installed by NAME_OF_PACKAGE
<chris_0076> any clue as to why part of the screen is missing?
<chris_0076> seems as if the screen is shifted up ~10 px
<gaelfx> chris_0076: can you see the top-panel
<chris_0076> yess
<chris_0076> yes*
<gaelfx> well that sucks
<chris_0076> but like I said, it seems shifted up ~10 px
<teratoma> so i found some debs in ubuntu/pool/universe/ on a website.  i dont see the package names when i search in aptitude or synaptic.  how do i use them?
<chris_0076> so the top is clipped and the bottom has a black bar
<fishcooker> thanks jrib
<fishcooker> it works
<violinappren> teratoma: dpkg -i packagename,  but you should search the PPAs first
<rodhash> Pidgin → Accept certificate for ows.messenger.msn.com?  The certificate for ows.messenger.msn.com could not be validated. The certificate claims to be from "*.opendns.com" instead.
<rodhash> Hi guys... Why I'm getting this message on pidgin? And is it safe to accept it?
<_xan_> chris_0076: I would probably have ubuntu regenerate the xorg.conf
<violinappren> !ppa | teratoma
<ubottu> teratoma: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<gaelfx> how can I tell if the fglrx drivers are in use? Jockey says they aren't active, but software center says they're installed
<violinappren> rodhash: not safe
<derekchiang1> Hello guys, I just used "svn checkout" to check out a bunch of source files, but where can I find them?
<violinappren> rodhash: seems opendns is intercepting your connection
<violinappren> derekchiang1: in the same directory you checked them out it
<violinappren> derekchiang1: in*
<rodhash> violinappren, is there any safe way to fix it?
<violinappren> rodhash: stop using opendns
<rodhash> odd... bunch of people used to say it's a great and free dns server... : (
<derekchiang1> violinappren: I see them.  Thanks a lot!
<violinappren> rodhash: and it also intercepts google searches
<rodhash> violinappren, any suggestion of a dns server?
<violinappren> rodhash: none, just use a local caching dns server like dnsmasq
<rodhash> ok, thx
<rabbi1> my ubuntu 10.04 says i have broken packages, what to do ? :(
<violinappren> !pastebin | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cdm10> rabbi1, please paste the message you get to that pastebin.
<cdm10> rabbi1, when and how did it tell you you had broken packages?
<rabbi1> cdm10: while clicking on check in update manager, also asked for Ubuntu CD, i inserted and then said "Install Updates". Now its not showing that message....
<cdm10> rabbi1, please open a terminal and run < sudo apt-get -f >
<cdm10> rabbi1, Actually, that command may be wrong, it's been a while...
<rabbi1> cdm10: but the problem started with fonts, i have reset gnome cofig and its font and also installled core fonts from scratch..... now when ever i install a new font, entire gnome fonts are replaced by new one.... :(
<violinappren> rabbi1: cdm10: apt-get -f install
<cdm10> violinappren, thanks :) I'm rusty.
<violinappren> rabbi1: were you trying to upgrade your system using update manager?
<cipher__> is there any way for me to adjust my bass / treble?
<Oprtz> hi guys
<moderator> cipher__: have you tried the knobs on your speakers?
<rabbi1> violinappren: nope, i am not upgrading at all, currently with 10.04
<cipher__> moderator, with alsa
<cipher__> :/
<Oprtz> !help, i lose all hope because my Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG is not working under ubuntu 12.04, it disconnect after 5 minutes, i am on latest kernal 3.3 but still has problems, any one know how to solve the issu? thanks
<ubottu> Oprtz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rabbi1> violinappren: that command gave me list of packages which are no longer required and asking to use apt-get autoremove ,,, should i do ?
<cdm10> rabbi1, could you paste that into a pastebin?
<cdm10> !pastebin | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<violinappren> rabbi1: yes, and no broken packages?
<rabbi1> violinappren: http://paste.ubuntu.com/970699/ ... no broken package
<abc1> I could upgrade to win7 or win8(billion) or whatever. But I have been upgrading since win3 and it hasn't gotten much better:) The only thing which makes windows tolerable is 3rd party addons like Search Everything and AutoHotkey.
<violinappren> cipher__: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8    .. has pulseaudio-equalizer
<cipher__> thanks
<violinappren> rabbi1: then no problem i guess
<moderator> abc1: Do you have a question about ubuntu? This is not the appropriate setting for concerns about other OS configurations.
<rabbi1> violinappren: but any new font installed replaces the entire gnome font .......
<violinappren> rabbi1: how do you install it?
<rabbi1> violinappren: i just double click and opens in a font viewer , where i get install font option and just click on that
<violinappren> !bug > Oprtz
<violinappren> rabbi1:  i no longer use gnome so won't be of much help with that
<rabbi1> violinappren: unity? that's ok. thank you .... so no problem with packages right..... so no problem to my OS....
<violinappren> rabbi1: xfce
<violinappren> rabbi1: yeah seems you have no broken packages
<rabbi1> I will try try to completely install gnome from scratch ....
<moderator> !gnome > rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1, please see my private message
<blocky> is it possible to set a custom keyboard shortcut to launch a custom lens
<moderator> !shortcut > blocky
<ubottu> blocky, please see my private message
<enav> HI fellas!  anyone here can point me to a tutorial to install suPHP on ubuntu LAMP  ???
<Chris_0076> ugh, the instant I get this fixed I vow to never upgrade again
<rabbi1> moderator: i know its default, but can i get a fresh gnome ?
<abc1> moderator: Sorry, just voicing my opinion.
<blocky> moderator, what do I type for command to launch a lens?
<moderator> enav: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<moderator> !lamp > enav
<ubottu> enav, please see my private message
<thewheat> hey guys, anybody know how to debug custom theme issues that prevent it from loading? it doesn't work in my main user account, but i created a new user and it works in that one. i've been using this main user account probably from 10.04 upgrading all the way to 12.04
<rabbi1> adding gnome3 on 10.04 is okay ?
<enav> but i saw that doc already it have nothing about suphp
<moderator> rabbi1: is this 10.04 server or 10.04 desktop?
<rabbi1> moderator: desktop 10.04 - 84
<Logan_> moderator: Why would he install GNOME 3 on a server?
<rabbi1> moderator: desktop 10.04 - * 64 Bit
<moderator> Logan_: You would be surprised what people do
<blocky> anyone know how to launch a lens via terminal or from a keyboard shortcut?
<moderator> rabbi1: It is possible. See tutorial: http://hackers001.blogspot.com/2011/04/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<Logan_> rabbi1: It's not in the repository for lucid, so it's unsupported in this channel.
<rabbi1> Logan_: then, how could i solve my font problem ? either got to have gnome2 freshly installed and how ? else move to gnome3....
<manzoor> Hi guys : my virtual machine  is not detecting WIFI connections so is there any way  to make it?
<moderator> manzoor: What is the OS on the native environment and VM?
<rabbi1> Incase, i have to upgrade to 12.04 what are the backups i need to take ?
<cdm10> manzoor, a virtual machine probably shouldn't detect any wireless connection, that is handled by the host machine. The virtual machine can connect to the Internet via a virtual network created by the host machine.
<moderator> !backup > rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1, please see my private message
<violinappren> manzoor: the VM has no access to the wireless card at all
<manzoor> @moderator : base OS is ubuntu and i have installed rhel5 on VM
<moderator> violinappren: That is not true. VMs detect the hardware of the native OS.
<manzoor> @cdm10  : thanks for the valuable advise.
<uglyoldbob> so ive been working an a usb device that emulates a cd drive
<Flynsarmy> why does alt+grave appear to be hardcoded into unity? I set the scale plugin to use it in CCSM but unity just overrides with the most useless functionality i've ever seen. No conflict warnings or anything so i dont think there's anything else in CCSM using that keyboard combo
<cdm10> moderator, this is usually untrue.
<cdm10> moderator, the virtual machine presents the guest OS with generic hardware to fulfill the functions it needs, like a virtual Ethernet adapter, which it connects to a virtual LAN. The VM can't see the host's hard drive, for example -- just a virtual hard drive or partition -- unless you specifically allow it to, which is usually unwise.
<moderator> cdm10: This is correct. But certain hardware is readily available to the VM environment. Among many, wireless hardware is usually one of them.
<violinappren> moderator: manzoor: some of the hardware, and what virtual machine are you using?
<zimby> Shumway is going to be Mozillas replacment for flash
<gaelfx> is xv the codec that uses UVD for Radeon cards?
<moderator> violinappren: @moderator : base OS is ubuntu and i have installed rhel5 on VM
<manzoor> <moderator>  <violinappren> : i have installed rhel5 on vm..
<cmcintosh> any USBVGA gurus on?
<cdm10> manzoor, what virtual machine software?
<violinappren> moderator: what VM software? kvm, virtualbox, xen, .. ?
<manzoor> <violinappren> VM..
<devish> is there any email client which is compatible with MS exchange server in linux
<Brustofski-Fan> ubuntu 12.04 i installed gdm and gdm themes... How do i change the themes??
<violinappren> manzoor: how do you start the virtual machine?
<cdm10> manzoor, VMware?
<violinappren> devish: evolution
<devish> violinappren: any plugin required?
<violinappren> devish: not that i know of, but i dont use fat email clients
<manzoor> VMware workstation 8
<gaelfx> I can't install anything because software-center is "Searching", how can I make it stop?
<cmcintosh> sendmail is nice
<cdm10> devish, are you just looking for email support, or calendar + contacts + everything support with Exchange?
<uglyoldbob> so is there a such thing as anorexic software?
<violinappren> manzoor: NOT possible
<manzoor> <violinappryen> i start the VM by double clicking the VM icon..
<devish> cdm everything
<violinappren> manzoor: you cannot access physical PCI cards inside the guest OS
<Flynsarmy> Why does unity do its best to make things difficult? Why is there no autocomplete in alt+f2!? If i type /home/use and hit tab it should autocomplete to /home/username like gnome 2 run menu did. the current functionality is ridiculous
<foolsh> manzoor:  I've only seen devices on the usb bus be available to the guest. All other devices for the guest are virtual.
<gaelfx> I tried to cancel the "Searching" thing, but it still hasn't finished cancelling
<violinappren> uglyoldbob: "thin" clients nowadays are web interfaces
<GhostWolf> does anyone here know how to make a 3 image gif thats not animated? im wanting to add 2 images to a text. like a name with 2 images on the front and end of the name
<kulhas> I am using ubuntu server, geoserver with tomcat + oracle jvm 7, but when I restart service tomcat it fails, but tomcat app's still works, logs are ok, is there a oracle log missing ? how can I get everything working good
<kulhas> ?
<manzoor> <violinappren> : thanks for the info..
<cdm10> GhostWolf, do you mean one big image?
<jean_brat> there is a strange problem with the network manager, I have a wired connection and i have created a new wireless network to share my internet connection with the Phone,
<jean_brat> with normal configuration : with only LAN is connected and no other network setting configured, if network connection breaks and it comes back again. It will automatically re-connect to the internet.
<jean_brat> However with the Wireless network configured it does not work that way, if the connection breaks it will not come back on. after many trial and errors the only solution is to delete all the configuration from the network managaer and create a new wired connection and start all over again. is this a bug? what could be the possible solution to this?
<FloodBot1> jean_brat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<violinappren> !enter | jean_brat
<ubottu> jean_brat: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdm10> devish: Then Evolution's probably the way to go.
<manzoor> <foolsh> thanks..
<devish> i see i have thunderbird by default, will it do
<GhostWolf> cdm10, well not one big image, but in one image yes. i need to make it small cause its for an icon but not an .ico file name
<gaelfx> I pkilled software-center, but when I restart it, it's still cancelling "Searching"
<cdm10> GhostWolf, try GIMP, it's an image editor.
<foolsh> manzoor: Just do a dual boot install you won't be disappointed trust me
<moderator> !wireless > jean_brat
<ubottu> jean_brat, please see my private message
<GhostWolf> cdm10, i been trying to do that but i have no clue how to do it in gimp. im not a graphics type person to do this
<cdm10> gaelfx, the problem is that the APT daemon is still busy -- is this a machine you can easily reboot?
<cmcintosh> cdm10, technically its a graphical image manipulation program
<Underscores__> I am trying to install ubuntu on a system in which the CD drive is borked and has a broadcom wireless chipset. This appears to cause a kernel panic when I boot off the USB key
<Underscores__> Ignore the unnecessary comma.
<devish> gaelfx: don't use software-center, thats too heavy , as i see it
<cdm10> cmcintosh, I know what GIMP is..
<GhostWolf> im already in the #gimp channel but i never done something like this
<manzoor> <foolsh> my next option is dual boot only..
<cmcintosh> cdm10, messing with you
<cdm10> manzoor, can I ask you what you're trying to accomplish?
<cmcintosh> GhostWolf,  i think you can do it using layers
<moderator> Underscores__: Are you saying the hardware is causing a kernel panic when you boot from the USB?
<violinappren> GhostWolf: 'convert' which is part of of the imagemagick package
<cdm10> cmcintosh, oh, sorry, now I've got it :)
<violinappren> GhostWolf: it's a command line tool
<gaelfx> cdm10: could, but I guess it finally got unbusy
<cdm10> cmcintosh, he doesn't want an animated GIF
<cmcintosh> then wtf would you use gif?
<GhostWolf> cmcintosh, i've tried that i just don't know how.
<devish> one more thing does the does task bar do not auto hide in 12.04
<Underscores__> moderator, I'm not exactly sure what's causing the panic. I have part of the stack trace avalable, but it seems to be in network initialization
<GhostWolf> violinappren, what?
<gaelfx> devish: yeah, but the issue was that I had started it already and I couldn't use anything else to install packages while it was still searching. It's ok now though, so no worries
<cmcintosh> i thought thats all people used gifs for was dumb avatar animations
<violinappren> !info imagemagick | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.6.9.7-5ubuntu3 (precise), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<gaelfx> cmcintosh: untrue, they are also great for lolcatz
<GhostWolf> violinappren, i've rather use gimp
<GhostWolf> its what i have right now
<violinappren> ok..
<moderator> Underscores__: Can you not unplug the wireless device, use an ethernet, and boot from USB?
<GhostWolf> and im not making an animated gif. im making an icon thats an gif extension cause its for a chat room i go to
<manzoor> <cdm10> my virtual machine have to detect WIFI connections..
<Underscores__> moderator, I suppose I should have added the detail that the target is a laptop; I could try to disable it from the BIAS
<cdm10> violinappren, it seems like he just wants to take three images and use them in one larger image.
<xuserx> hi
<xubuntu> hola
<Underscores__> Basically what happens is that ubuntu complains that it can't find the broadcom firmware and then I get acall stack that looks like it has to do with initializing the card anyway
<cdm10> manzoor, do you just want your VM to have Internet access?
<xubuntu> necesito ayuda
<moderator> Underscores__: I'm a little confused. Is this error during the ubuntu setup?
<cdm10> !es | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Underscores__> moderator, yes, during the livecd's boot time
<xuserx> i installed oracle java 7 and now i have a error and i cant install any programs using software center
<cdm10> GhostWolf, while this is not really what it's for, and it's a rather poor tool, you may want to try LibreOffice Drawing. It might be a little bit easier than GIMP to learn for simple jobs.
<xuserx> how can i remove oracle java7 ?
<manzoor> <cdm10> no. it has to detect the WIFI connections
<GhostWolf> cdm10, ok well i might try that if this person in #gimp can't help
<violinappren> xuserx: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get install -f
<violinappren> !pastebin | xuserx
<ubottu> xuserx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cdm10> manzoor, may I ask why?
<moderator> Underscores__: Aha, and the broadcom device is physically unremovable I assume? If so, BIOS may be your only way... or maybe try another ubuntu ver and upgrade after it's installed. I'm not sure why the wireless device is giving you a panic error without knowing more...
<kulhas> xuserx: did you try to setup openjdk as default? and uninstall depends how you install it I think
<Underscores__> moderator, that's more or less the case
<Underscores__> I think the wireless chipset is integrated into the machine
<xuserx> i cant remove oracle java 7
<cmcintosh> i would take the drive out and put it into a pc that has a working cdrom
<xuserx> i have a error
<cipher__> xuserx, irony at its finest.
<cdm10> xuserx, how was this java installed?
<kulhas> xuserx: how did you install it ?
<manzoor> <cdm10> i want to know weather its possible in virtual machine or not ?
<violinappren> xuserx: open a terminal, type: sudo apt-get install -f
<xuserx> ok
<violinappren> manzoor: why ask again if you got an answer already?
<cdm10> violinappren, I was just making sure he was all set.
<cdm10> manzoor, it is, but only in certain VM software, and only if it's USB -- and even then, I'm not really qualified to help you.
<kulhas> where is the logs of oracle java 7 ?
<xubuntu> hello I need help, I have no sound. I do not speak English I have to be with the translator and no one in the other chats
<Underscores__> moderator, I? will see if I can disable the offending card
<manzoor> <violinappren> ya i know  i am just answering cdm10
<xubuntu> hello I need help, I have no sound. I do not speak English I have to be with the translator and no one in the other chats
<moderator> Underscores__: Best of luck! If I come up with more ideas, I'll let you know.
<violinappren> !sound | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Underscores__> I'll keep on trucking
<Underscores__> Trying to get the neighbor lady converted to Ubuntu
<manzoor> <cdm10>  <violinappren> thanks
<firefish5000> Can anyone help me chose some OSs to try, Ones different from the usual remixes?
<violinappren> !ot | firefish5000
<ubottu> firefish5000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abc1> Anyway, Ubuntu used be a great OS. About three years ago. Bye.
<moderator> Oprtz: Are you asking about different versions of Ubuntu? If so, what are you looking for in your distro.
<xuserx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/970729/
<xuserx> can you help me?
<firefish5000> sorry, thanks.
<cocolos> CUDA error: no CUDA-capable device is detected? I just installed 4.2 sdk and such and drivers what did I do wrong? I restarted X and such
<Underscores__> Is there a way I can blacklist the broadcom driver at boottime from the livecd?
<foolsh> cocolos: try 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and reboot
<moderator> Underscores__: I'm not really sure. I would expect not, short of something along the lines of custom firmware or physically pulling it...
<cocolos> foolsh: thanks let me try
<atdiehm> 12.04 is substantially slower on my netbook than 11.10 was.  is 12.04 simply past where netbook specs make sense? or should I try removing unity and running xfce or something?
<cdm10> atdiehm, have you tried Unity 2D?
<violinappren> xuserx: try: sudo dpkg -r oracle-java7-installer
<Underscores__> moderator, perhaps if I dig into the image I might be able to fix it; I mean it is on a USB key
<Khmerog> what isLinux RPM file?
<atdiehm> cdm10, I'd expect that to be the default on a machine with integrated graphics….. let me check
<violinappren> Khmerog: packages for redhat/fedora/centos
<cdm10> Khmerog, RPM is a software package file for RPM-based operating systems, of which Ubuntu is not one.
<Khmerog> im downloading open office for ubuntu im trying to install it using the terminal as practise
<Khmerog> ohh
<Underscores__> Which reminds me, I need to get the x86_64 version of 12.04; I hosed my installation during an upgrade from 9.10, haha
<violinappren> Khmerog: will NOT work on ubuntu/debian
<Khmerog> there is RPM or DEB
<xuserx> the same error
<cdm10> atdiehm, nope, integrated graphics can run Compiz -- but badly. You may have to manually try Unity 2D.
<atdiehm> way better
<atdiehm> 11.10 didn't do that?
<Underscores__> Isn't there a tool called alien for dealing with RPMs?
<Underscores__> ?alien
<Underscores__> Err, looks like I don't know ubottu's syntax
<teicah> how do I zoom desktop in precise?
<moderator> Underscores__: Commands are preceded with "!"
<moderator> !alien > Underscores__
<Underscores__> !alien
<ubottu> Underscores__, please see my private message
<cdm10> !ccsm | teicah
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<ubottu> teicah: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cocolos> foolsh: nothing :(
<atdiehm> the 2d-shell process uses the same ram as compiz though :-p
<cdm10> atdiehm, it's not the RAM that's the issue -- glad I could help though :)
<violinappren> xuserx: try with adding: --no-triggers
<atdiehm> cdm10, sure… just was making note
<cdm10> teicah, I hope that helps you -- it's a bit hard to navigate that tool but you can enable desktop zooming there.
<sanduz2> why does traceroute6 (ubuntu default) not work but traceroute does? it gives me 'unknown host' ...im guessing its working ipv6? maybe not... either way, man has no info on it
<Cantide> how do i add a shortcut to the launcher via the command line?
<atdiehm> I have a few family members that will probably call me as they get prompted to upgrade, and then wonder why their machines are slower…. so having the answer is good
<Cantide> i installed something that doesn't show up in the dash
<foolsh> cocolos: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<xuserx> violinappren: xuserx: try with adding: --no-triggers > how can i do that?
<cocolos> foolsh: http://pastebin.com/vF22V85v
<IsmAvatar> hey guys, I need some help getting Ubuntu 10.10 to pick up my external hard drive. Nothing's showing up in dmesg
<teicah> How do I change the background from the command line?  10x
<moderator> IsmAvatar: Does lsusb show the device?
<xuserx> anyu ideas how can i remove oracle jdk7?
<violinappren> xuserx: sudo dpkg -r --no-triggers oracle-7-installer
<xuserx> any*
<xuserx> dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching oracle-7-installer
<violinappren> xuserx: what was the pastebin link you gave before?
<xuserx> any ideas?
<IsmAvatar> moderator: no. It shows 8 things, 4 of them are usb hubs, one's the mouse, one's an I/O Interconnect, one's the printer, and one looks like it's probably the speakers
<foolsh> cocolos: nvidia GTX 470?
<cocolos> foolsh: yes
<xuserx>  sudo apt-get install -f http://paste.ubuntu.com/970729/
<moderator> IsmAvatar: This is probably not a good sign. Is it detectable on other OS environments? If so, I may have a suggestion.
<violinappren> xuserx: sudo dpkg -r --no-triggers oracle-java7-installer
<IsmAvatar> moderator: I'm listening
<Eh4ck> hola
<xuserx>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<xuserx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xuserx>  oracle-java7-installer
<xuserx> the same error
<moderator> IsmAvatar: This may not work, but sometimes gdm interfers with the detection of usb devices. Try doing this: "sudo service gdm restart", then see if lsusb lists it. NOTE: This will log you off and restart your session, so save everything first.
<cocolos> foolsh: any ideas?
<foolsh> cocolos: Did the nvidia developer driver 'devdriver_4.2_linux_32_295.41.run' install smoothly?  You have to drop to a tty console and stop gdm first before you install it.
<cocolos> yea it did
<dragons> anyone familiar with virtualbox?
<cdm10> dragons, somewhat
<cocolos> dragons: a little
<cdm10> dragons: So, between a little, and somewhat, it looks like you're in the right place :P
<IsmAvatar> moderator: I rebooted the system with the device plugged in, and it did not pick it up. I assume that's the same as restarting gdm, unless it loads the device after gdm
<dragons> i have a problem running pecise pangolin and installed virtualbox 4.1 from the repositories, i cannot see the usb devices, and i am part of the vboxusers group
<moderator> IsmAvatar: This is not the same.
<kookaboorra> ZTE 3G USB modem constantly being disconnected on Ubuntu and disappear, I've to remove the USB modem and stick it back, but there's no problem on Windows, any ideas why is this happening?
<cdm10> dragons, I've never used USB devices in VirtualBox, so I doubt I can help you -- but in particular, what sort of device are you using?
<IsmAvatar> moderator: ok, I will try
<dragons> i am just trying to connect a usb hard drive.
<moderator> IsmAvatar: This is just from my experience messing around with USB devices not detected by Ubuntu. It may or may not fix your problem.
<cdm10> dragons, you could connect that hard drive to the host, and use a virtualbox shared folder to share its contents with the virtual machine..
<IsmAvatar> moderator: gdm: unrecognized service
<moderator> IsmAvatar: Are you logging in with GNOME?
<dragons> i didn't think of that.. i could do that..
<IsmAvatar> moderator: no, just whatever's default with ubuntu 10.10
<IsmAvatar> unity
<IsmAvatar> etc
<foolsh> cocolos: pastebin 'lsmod' and the file '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<violinappren> xuserx: rm sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/oracle-java7-installer.postinst
<violinappren> xuserx: then try last command again
<IsmAvatar> moderator: I guess the answer you're looking for then is 'lightDM'?
<moderator> IsmAvatar: I'm not too familiar with lightDM, if that's what you're using... so there is no guarantee my potential fix would work restarting that manager. This is only for users that use gdm and can't detect usb devices.
<dragons> any one have fun this 5 de mayo?
<cocolos> foolsh: http://pastebin.com/ntx5DKWz http://pastebin.com/rhvK45zq
<violinappren> dragons:  did you enable USB in the VM settings? did it prompt to install extension pack?
<rabbi1> gnome: Depends: swfdec-mozilla but it is not going to be installed
<cocolos> foolsh: can you pm me ill brb and will probably be hard to see what you wrote when I get back. Thanks.
<dragons> it did.
<rabbi1> I am trying to install gnome,  i get ^ message ....
<moderator> IsmAvatar: Am I wrong, or wasn't lightDM released for 11.10+?
<xuserx> i sloved my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/121226/how-to-completely-remove-a-oracle-jdk-that-didnt-install-properly
<violinappren> dragons: did you add a "filter" for your desired device in VM USB settings?
<xuserx> thanks for help anyway
<dragons> no
<xuserx> resolved*
<dragons> i cannot see the device in the list
<IsmAvatar> modern: lightDM is in 11.10, yes. I'm not sure if it was in 11.04 too, but I think it was just 11.10+
<dragons> which has shown up before automatically
<violinappren> dragons: is it a mass storage device?  umounted?
<moderator> IsmAvatar: And you said you're running 10.10...?
<dragons> it is mounted to my Host OS, but virtualbox is not seen it, such that it seems that i would not be in the vboxusers group
<dragons> but i am
<IsmAvatar> moderator: shoot, I always say that, I'm really sorry. I meant 11.10
<moderator> IsmAvatar: >.< No problem, you can see why I was confused.
<IsmAvatar> yes, of course
<violinappren> dragons: umount it, add a filter for it in USB settings, then right click on USB icon on the VM window (bottom right) and click on the device name
<IsmAvatar> moderator: when you say "can't detect usb devices", do you mean in general, or only certain usb devices? Because it works fine for picking up my iphone touch.
<Chris_0076> meh, is there any way to remove the dumb black bar in 12.04 (the scroll over text) ?
<dragons> brb, rebooting machine
<Dragons> ok, needed the reboot for some reason to have the settings from the group to take effect on virtualbox
<cdm10> Dragons: When in doubt, turn it off and on again :)
<Dragons> ;)
<Dragons> weird, cause i did kill any processes, and shut down virtualbox all together..
<IsmAvatar> moderator: thanks for trying to help, it's really appreciated, however, I was able to get it to work by shuffling around some of my USB devices and plugging it in another slot.
<Dragons> what window manager do you guys have/prefer?
<moderator> IsmAvatar: np
<_fnord> After upgrading to ubuntu 12.04 my laptop sometimes doesn't boot, what can I do?
<kapz> Hi, how do I make the wine apps theme the same as my gnome theme? thnaks
<kapz> _fnord, what happens ?
<cdm10> kapz, just from a quick googling, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/easily-get-wine-apps-to-match-your-gtk-theme/
<_fnord> It powers on and the fan turns on, but the screen remains blank
<cdm10> kapz, not sure if that'll still work, but give it a shot..
<kapz> cdm10, yeah that didn't work....I think it's old..
<cdm10> kapz, all the articles I see are from 2010 -- and from a quick glance it looks they they just handle colors -- so I don't think I can help you there.
<kapz> thnaks just the same :)
<kapz> *thanks
<pp43> hello
<kapz> _fnord check the syslog files from /var /log...
<pp43> where to get a proxy list?
<pp43> i cannot find anyone that works
<kapz> does anyone know of a system tray plugin for evolution?
<cdm10> kapz, it should plug into the messaging menu.
<_fnord> kapz what am I looking for? It doesn't appear to show anything from before my successful boot. Note that I didn't even get the Acer boot screen up
<PredaGR> hello people, I would like to use the sun-java6-jdk which has been moved to partner repository as I read, I tried something from help.ubuntu.com but it did not work, tried and went manually to the repository and yet I see the files there but they are not in the package list
<PredaGR> it is for Lucid
<alankila> PredaGR: it is required nowadays to download the jdk from oracle.
<alankila> I typically just decompress it under Desktop and then cp -sv everything under bin to my own ~/bin
<ZeloZelos> is there a disk tool for defragging?
<PredaGR> linux does not need defragging
<ZeloZelos> ah ok
<alankila> ZeloZelos: as it happens, there exist e4defrag and xfs_fsr for ext4 and xfs, and btrfs supports rebalancing and defragmenting, depending on need
<cdm10> ZeloZelos, PredaGR, this isn't completely true -- but it gets fragmented in a noticeable way much less often. There IS now a defragging tool included in Ubuntu for ext4.
<PredaGR> thanks alankila, will try that, but it looks ugly... love APT works
<Ravasclavas> now who want to do some bank hacking
<alankila> but there is no need to defrag in 99 % cases. Only when you run with very little space for long periods do your files get hopelessly fragmented, maybe.
<irenicus09> Ravasclavas: I wanna hax-r u
<irenicus09> :P
<PredaGR> since which release?
<ZeloZelos> cdm10,  what is the program or how do i start it?
<Ravasclavas> any body want to hack a bank with me
<irenicus09> Ravasclavas: u missed what I just said Lol
<irenicus09> n--b
<Dr_willis> ZeloZelos,  why do you even think you need to 'defrag'
<ZeloZelos> Dr_willis, i have never done it, and just finished the windows partition
<ZeloZelos> its maintenance day..how ever u spell it
<alankila> ZeloZelos: you can probably use e4defrag to report you the fragmentation degree of your files. I run a fairly full linux partition in one VM and thought that would be fragmented for sure. Gave me fragmentation score of 1 out of 100
<ZeloZelos> backups, cleaning out the cobwebs etc
<kapz> cdm10, no it does not...I am using gnome-shell
<cdm10> ZeloZelos, try running sudo e4defrag -c /dev/your-disk-here (replace your-disk-here with wherever your disk is...)
<Dr_willis> ZeloZelos,  ive used linux for years.. and never needed to defrag... ever. ;)
<alankila> After a defrag run e4defrag gives score of 0
<cdm10> ZeloZelos, that should let you know whether you need to defrag. Though it's a relatively new tool, and I suspect its scoring is a little silly.
<cdm10> Dr_willis, I've had some significantly screwy files, mostly from torrents and expanding VM images, which almost INEVITABLY get fragmented if they're not preallocated.
<ZeloZelos> kk thank you cmd10 n Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> ZeloZelos,  I think its more of a 'windows habbit sneaking into your linux ussage' ;)  theres a lot of 'windows mindset' things that just dont apply to linux
<scar3crow> linux has a defrag util now?
<cdm10> scar3crow, for some filesystems.
<scar3crow> ext4?
<alankila> scar3crow: false, xfs has had a defrag for like decade. But it's useless there too, I imagine.
<Dr_willis> isent preallocated the default for ext4 these days
<cdm10> Dr_willis, you mean extents?
<matelot> 12.04+Unity: How to add a launcher (to Dash)  that launches Some_app
<cdm10> Dr_willis, for something like a VM image file, which will expand bytes at a time, that does very little.
<Dr_willis> that may be.. i  just recall some stuff like that from the ext4 wiki.
<kapz> ext4 takes care of file fragmentation on the fly...no need to defrag it.
<alankila> kapz: no it does not. Maybe you think of HFS+?
<Dr_willis> of course ext4 has only been in  common ussage for what 2 years now?
<cdm10> kapz, not really true...
<scar3crow> kapz: that's what I thought... ty
<RadPal> Quick question please: I have a new [HP dv6 i7 8GB RAM], should I install the 64bit version of 12.04 LTS?
<cdm10> kapz, It certainly does some things in order to prevent fragmentation in the first place, but it won't defrag on the fly.
<Dr_willis> RadPal,  i alwyas go 64bit on hardare that supports 64bit
<alankila> ext4 is *worst* with slowly appending files it seems. e4defrag reports those files as examples of ones that are fragmented
<alankila> I imagine VM files, if you use disk files or sparse files, are at risk
<cdm10> alankila, ouch
<cdm10> alankila, sparse files are pretty much by definition fragmented... fun stuff...
<RadPal> Dr_willis, thank you!
<cdm10> RadPal, there are very few reasons not to go 65-bit nowadays
<cdm10> ...except that 65-bit doesn't exist.
<irenicus09> anyone knows if btrfs is stable enough for usage?
<cdm10> *64-bit.
<Dr_willis> i cant think of any reason to not go 64bit...
 * alankila idly wonders what his disk files look like as they are on xfs
<RadPal> cdm10: :), thanks.
<cdm10> irenicus09, I may be making this up entirely, but I read that btrfs doesn't have a fsck tool yet... which seems... silly.
<matelot> Question - 12.04+Unity: How to add a launcher (to Dash)  that launches Some_app
<Fyodorovna> irenicus09, apparently not from channel chatter and the web.
<alankila> irenicus09: it is clearly approaching the point. I have a 2 TB disk around 85 % full of btrfs in backup usage, it gets a hammering every night and so far hasn't oopsed my kernel. Occasionally I've even restored files from it and they have been the same files I put in
<Fyodorovna> irenicus09, At least as a primary setup anyway.
<cdm10> alankila, that's really the measure of a solid filesystem -- getting the same files out as you put in :)
<alankila> so at least btrfs passes a smoke test. I tried it over a year ago and got immediate failures with it, so back then it wouldn't have been ready
<Dr_willis> matelot,  one way. make a custome .desktop file for your app in question.
<irenicus09> alankila: cool..but I'm on ext4 dunno what benefit I'd get from switching to btrfs...my hard drive space is some what limited though
<cdm10> irenicus09, from what I've heard, especially for typical desktop operation, it's pretty much the same performance-wise.
<irenicus09> hmm
<alankila> I worry about the incessant fragmentation of things like disk image files or logs that might result from the copy-on-write nature though.
<alankila> btrfs tends to turn a write over one block on filesystem into a sequence of writes which must replace its internal tree nodes and the root node
<alankila> and every one of the replaced blocks becomes two points of fragmentation
<cocolos> I get You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run nvidia-xconfig as root), and restart the X server.
<cocolos> I tried and restarted and still nothing
<cdm10> alankila, I guess that's what the defrag tool is for :P I never really thought of that as a consequence of COW filesystems.
<cdm10> alankila, you can probably tell I haven't thought too hard about 'em in that case :P
<alankila> cdm10: yeah... maybe it deals with appending better though.
<cocolos> I just installed new drivers and sdk
<alankila> but replacing blocks is a pain point for it, and sqlite3 databases ran by firefox were famously found to be fragmented to like 1000 pieces after a while.
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  how did you install the drivers?
<alankila> copy-on-write is great, but this is a cost to it
<cdm10> alankila, ugh, browser sqlite databases can get fragmented internally to the file AND externally in the fs. Though I can't exactly say "That's happened to me and it's killed my performance!" so maybe it didn't cause any real issues.
<cocolos> Dr_willis: I installed the toolkit then I went to tty to install drivers
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  so you used the self installing .run drivers from the nvidia site?
<cocolos> Dr_willis: yea
<Chris_0076> hey guys, why is the scroll over text in 12.04 just a solid black box? >.>
<alankila> cdm10: what can I say. Filesystems are ugly, but we can't exactly go without it. There will probably be a way to turn the cow off for some files specifically, or maybe a background defragmenter that just fixes the files quietly
<Chris_0076> I have been looking and looking for a way to change it and there is nothin
<Chris_0076> thing*
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  you did try the drivers from the repos and the PPA's first?
<cocolos> nope
<cocolos> Dr_willis: How do I do that
<LukeNukem> Hello, i have photoshop running under wine but in firefox if i copy image i cant paste onto photoshop
<Dr_willis> cocolos,   the addational-drivers tool, (jockey-gtk) installs them from the repos.. thats how one normally installs them.
<LukeNukem> so i have to save and then open it..such a pain, any fix :(
<cdm10> Chris_0076, what do you mean by scroll-over text?
<alankila> it would be lovely to fuse databases with the filesystem such that the filesystem actually has access to the records in the table, and is responsible for organizing them. This would allow for greater degree of intelligence, at cost of basically deciding that database tables have but one system-sanctioned format.
<LukeNukem> Hi Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  id have that .run program remove its drivers, and try the  jockey tool first
<cocolos> oh
<Dr_willis> using .run drivers from nvidia - another example of 'windows training/mindset' :)
<cocolos> Sorry but where would I get the jockey ones?
<Dr_willis> Actually on this box - they were installed automatically i thiought
<Chris_0076> mouse over text, scroll over text, hover over text, description text, floating text, the stuff that pops up if you old your mouse pointer over something text
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  you run jockey-gtk and click... ;)
<Chris_0076> it is just a black box for me
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  in the menus its called 'addational-drivers' i belive
<Chris_0076> albeit a bit rounded
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  you DONT have one of those dual-gpu optimus  setups do you?
<cdm10> Chris_0076, without any text?
<Chris_0076> the text is black
<cocolos> Dr_willis: no
<Chris_0076> and the box is maybe 2 shades lightter
<Chris_0076> lighter*
<Dr_willis> thats a good thing. ;)
<LukeNukem> any fix for my issue??
<cdm10> Chris_0076, well that's rather unhelpful... on mine, the text is white. Let me see if that's easily configurable..
<cdm10> Chris_0076, by any chance is your install an upgrade from a previous release?
<traceii> i need help getting sun-java6-jre
<Chris_0076> it is
<Chris_0076> well, sort of
<Dr_willis> using 12.04 with HUD --> hit alt key -> type 'add'   the 'addational-drivers' item shows up. :) makes it easy to find. Yea for hud.
<Chris_0076> it is a clean install
<Chris_0076> with a /home partition
<MarkiteN> Guys, need a little help here, I'm on 12.04 desktop, successfully connected to the internet using wvdial for my CDMA modem, I can browsing using firefox, and even I can go to this chat room
<cdm10> Dr_willis, that's not HUD, you'd need to hit Super/WinKey -- or you just search items in current app's menu!
<irenicus09> alankila: why is it that I get a score of 0 on everything while using e4defrag Lol.
<Dr_willis> cdm10,   alt key is hud - i belive.
<Dr_willis> super key = dash
<MarkiteN> but in my Network applet said that network is disconnected
<cdm10> Dr_willis, right, but that searches the current app's menus, not the entire system.
<alankila> irenicus09: it means ext4's internal fragmentation management policies have worked so well for you that only a few files on your system are fragmented.
<Dr_willis> hud here searched all menus and system
<cocolos> Dr_willis: first I need to unistall current drivers? can I do that over ssh
<irenicus09> alankila: c00l :p
<cdm10> Dr_willis, really... I thought that's what dash was for...
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  i dont use the .run drivers. I think they do have some uninstall option. You might not need to remove them.. but its a good idea
<cocolos> ok
<MarkiteN> so the emphaty chat client isn't working..
<Dr_willis> cdm10,  hud i belive is integerated witht he global menu stuff. so it  has a farther reach then dash
<cocolos> Dr_willis: I tried running jockey but it error out
<cdm10> Chris_0076, ech, I can't find anywhere to configure the text color -- try going to Appearance and changing the theme, maybe if you change it back it'll reset the color?
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  if you are ssh'd in -  you could use the jockey-text tool.
<cocolos> Dr_willis: Downloading package indexes failed, note I am on 10.04
<gua> ubuntu-recommended filesystem for an external hard drive that will only be used with linux?
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  or just try installing the nvidia-current package.
<cocolos> I was doing it over vnc
<Chris_0076> cdm10, there are like 4 themes to pick from, and I have already tried them all
<Chris_0076> nothing fixes it
<cdm10> gua, ext4 will do fine
<alankila> gua: I believe the safe choice today is ext4, it is used a whole lot
<Chris_0076> same blac
<Chris_0076> black*
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: or if you're installing nvidia drivers, just install nvidia-current :)
<ActionParsnip> gua: is the hard drive flash based?
<cdm10> Chris_0076, I'm not sure i can think of anything else -- but there's probably a setting somewhere, I just can't think where.
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131617/how-do-i-use-the-hud    Hud-Fu Skills. ;)
<Chris_0076> yeah, I have been looking for the past hour
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: thanks giving it a shot now
<Chris_0076> it seems as though they have hidden all the appearance settings pretty well in 12.04
<Chris_0076> ...
<newby> when using the server version of precise is  it possible to get proper vnc access (especially since gnome-shell uses hw/opengl, maybe with virtualGL)?
<Chris_0076> because ofc they can't just be in "appearance"
<cdm10> Dr_willis, looks to me like that only searches the menu of the app you're in! It's dash that searches your system's apps. Unless somehow we're both running different Ubuntus :P
<Moc> nvidia driver on 12.04 acting weird when used with a docking station
<gua> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> newby: what do you need to access the system to achieve? You probably don't need vnc
<gua> so ext3/ext4?
<ActionParsnip> gua: Ext3 or Ext4 will be fine then :)
<Moc> I need to boot my laptop out of the dock since I put 12.04 or else x window start in failsafe mode
<Dr_willis> cdm10,  it definatly does not search just the app you are in.. Those entries are at the top however i noticed. if theres any similer
<cdm10> Dr_willis, whoops, looks like I was wrong.
<newby> ActionParsnip, we have a java gui program at work which is used with gnome2 over vnc/network and i wanted to make sure it will work before i suggest an update
<Dr_willis> cdm10,  :) in xchat now. alt -> 'add' ->    >> Hardware > addational-drivers   (first item)
<gua> ActionParsnip: here's hoping we can get btrfs to the general usability stage before long
<cdm10> Dr_willis, weirdly, I don't see that, though I do see things for other apps. Oh well.
<Dr_willis> we have gone from menu bars -> big menu buttons (like in Chrome and other browsers) to hiding menus to HUD ;)
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: I get this now: CUDA error: CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version
<newby> ActionParsnip, the users connect from windows 7 desktops over vnc to a gnome2 session in which the java gui program is used
<Dr_willis> hud cant do math. :)  just tried alt 4+4
<cdm10> Dr_willis, what I found completely bizarre was that apparently an auto-hiding dock by default was too mysterious and confusing for regular users, according to the UI designers, but hiding all the menus by default unless you mouseover them was just fine.
<irenicus09> Dr_willis: next we'll have virtual..3D menu bars that works just when u think you'll need it :P
<cdm10> Menus in 3D! Think of the possibilities!
<Dr_willis> cdm10,  i always set the panel to never hide. :)  people have been trained to know menus are at the top..  but not that apps are at the left...
<scar3crow> compiz "used" to have 3d menus and windows :P
<Dr_willis> that metisse (sp?) window manager had weird 3d window features. :)
<cdm10> scar3crow, still does with ccsm, but really just flat windows textured onto a 3D surface.
<Dr_willis> but i think its really dead these days
<LukeNukem> wait what
<newby> ActionParsnip, do you know if vnc will work with gnome-shell?
<LukeNukem> where dafuq is the shape tool in gimp O_O
<scar3crow> cdm10: yeah but it looks cool
<cdm10> Dr_willis, only mac users, I'd think... and not those new to computers at all... actually, autohiding dock by default would be silly, but I wish we had that behavior from older Unity (I think) which only autohides the dock if there's a window that also wants to be there.
<cdm10> LukeNukem, what shape tool?
<scar3crow> too bad I can't enable it with unity :(
<Dr_willis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxsUKX6xXyE    metisse video - suprised compiz dident go this route
<cdm10> scar3crow, Unity IS Compiz... download ccsm
<scar3crow> kk
<cocolos> Dr_willis: any idea on CUDA error: CUDA driver version is insufficient for CUDA runtime version?
<LukeNukem> cdm10, to draw shapes
<scar3crow> will try out your suggestion...
<cdm10> LukeNukem, there is a path tool, but GIMP is really a raster graphics tool, not for making shapes.
<ActionParsnip> newby: I don't use VNC mate, I think its a nasty protocol
<Dr_willis> cocolos,  no clue. i dont use cuda.  the extendt of me using nvidia drivers - is i do a clean install.. run the jockey tool and install them from the repos.. done.
<LukeNukem> cdm10, im trying to make a logo :3
<LukeNukem> shits easier in PS ;o
<cdm10> !language | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> newby: http://stevenharman.net/blog/archive/2008/12/13/vnc-to-a-headless-ubuntu-box.aspx
<cdm10> LukeNukem, seems like Inkscape is the better tool, though that's got a pretty steep learning curve.
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: whats the best alternative if any to vnc?
<Dr_willis> newby,  for vnc its 'best' to use as light a window manager/desktop as you can. since vnc can get slow real fast.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: ssh, web interfaces that sort of thing
<irenicus09> hmm
<Dr_willis> ssh and x forwarding - handy. :)
<LukeNukem> cdm10, ill stick to gimp, im gonna do some googling
<newby> ActionParsnip, Dr_willis ok what would be a better alternative to vnc for Windows7 -> Gnome in precise
<cdm10> ActionParsnip, that sure isn't an alternative to VNC...
<scar3crow> ssh + Bhodi's virtual x script... woot!
<Dr_willis> newby,   when i go windows -> linux via vnc. i normally set up a minimal desktop just for my vnc needs. using jwm, or icewm, or openbox or somthing very very basic.
<cdm10> gnome-shell's animations will probably slow things waaayyy down. I don't know if you can disable them.
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: works here, i manage torrents, regular downloads, samba, updates and local media playback using those 2 methods
<Dr_willis> newby,   i normally do NOT share the 'current visible desktop' with vnc in linux you do NOT have to share the current visible desktop. :) you could have a dozen+ seperate vnc sessions 'hidden' you can connect to
<newby> Dr_willis, it doesnt need to be fancy, just fast and standard gnome stuff
<alankila> I use vnc against a bunch of virtual machines, it's my management interface and so on. VNC sure can be annoyingly slow, especially something like kvm does not seem to even try to observe what goes on in the screen and send something optimal back in response
<Dr_willis> newby,  'standard gnome shell' uses a lot of fancy effects..  its more about what apps you are running.
<alankila> at least text consoles scroll astoundingly slowly.
<cdm10> ActionParsnip, I get that it certainly works, but it's an alternative to VNC the way Lynx is an alternative to Firefox. The command-line is powerful, but if you want a GUI, you use VNC.
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of neat things you can do with vnc - once you dig into it.
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: transmission and fatrat have nice web UIs which you can manage stuff with very well. There are also smartphone apps to manage via the same web ui
<newby> Dr_willis, its a java GUI program for genomic sequence analysis which runns on gnome2 (idk which bindings it uses)
<cdm10> newby, gnome-shell may not be what you're thinking it is... it's a totally redesigned UI with animation and such, looks nothing like Gnome 2 -- though there is a fallback classic mode.
<neurre> can i upgrade from 11.04 straight to 12.04?
<neurre> or do i need to go through 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: depends what you need. I can add and remove samba shareeditting smb.conf, much sleeker than VNCing on and using nautilus
<cdm10> ActionParsnip, that's true, I don't know fatrat but Transmission's webUI is great.
<alankila> newby: it may just use swing's native look-and-feel. That looks a lot like gtk2. Or it might be based on swt, which makes it far more dependent on actual libgtk
<Flux_> what's the lightest DM for gnome 2(MATE)? as far as I can tell LightDM adds a bunch of dependencies for gnome 3. I want something lightweight that's easier than typing startx everytime I boot :P
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: fatrat can download non-torrent files for you :), it also manages torrents but there is no android app for fatrat yet, so I use transmission
<cdm10> ActionParsnip, again, not saying that SSH doesn't fulfill the "remotely access computer" requirement, but that it doesn't fulfill the "remotely access computer's GUI" requirement, which many people do want.
<Dr_willis> newby,  you can ssh in, start a vnc session via 'vncserver'  to use most any desktop or just a widnow maanger.
<newby> alankila, which DE would you use for vnc with such a program`?
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: depends what you are accesing the gui to do, a lot of the time its not needed
<Dr_willis> newby,  most apps dont need tobe ran on a 'full' gnome desktop. they should load the libs/services they need when they get started. but vnc can do gnome-2  decently well i recall
<newby> Dr_willis, yes or with xinetd, but which session would be best on precise?
<cdm10> At any rate -- I must leave, #ubuntu is worse than tvtropes for losing track of time.
<alankila> newby: I don't actually use vnc in normal day, and I don't think the DE choice matters a whole lot as long as it's something basic and you turn off background and in general try to get very flat, easily compressible look
<ActionParsnip> Flux_: slim is pretty light, it's nothing to do with the desktop you use
<Dr_willis> newby,  id just use 'openbox' or a single light wm.
<Flux_> thanks I'll check it out :)
<Dr_willis> newby,  unless you really want to share the current visible desktop.
<nadr> With 12.04, where are repo priorities stored? /etc/apt/preferences doesn't exist but backports is obviously enabled but ignored and apt-cache policy reflects this
<alankila> nadr: you may want the apt-pinning howto (hope this is not terrible advice, I'm not familiar with the backports)
<newby> Dr_willis, nope i just need persistend sessions to survive a reconnect (the program usually runs for days for analysis)
<Dr_willis> newby,  then you want to do the  'ssh in, start vncserver' route.
<ActionParsnip> nadr: apt will just look at the version numbers afaik, i'm not aware of any preferences thing...
<Dr_willis> that will let you have several hidden persistant sessions.
<keule> hello ;)   german support?
<ActionParsnip> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<keule> ty
<newby> Dr_willis, you mean the realvnc vnc4server?
<Dr_willis> newby,  any of them. I tend to use tightvnc
<Dr_willis> newby,  gnome's built in vnc is vino. that one shares the current desktop.
<xuserx> can you help me ? i have ann error when i want to add a ppa using comand line error>>> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~webupd8team/+archive/stable) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<xuserx> my internet connection is working
<scar3crow> vino is a cool proggie ;)
<Dr_willis> tightvncserver - virtual network computing server software
<newby> Dr_willis, but can vino display the lightdm login ?
<scar3crow> dunno...
<Dr_willis> newby,  for a PERSISTANT session - you  do not want it showing the lightdm login. You ssh in, start the vncserver...
<Dr_willis> newby,  and vino does not show lightdm as far as i know.
<scar3crow> you could ssh in and THEN sudo lightdm...
<Dr_willis> scar3crow,  that dosent really make sence.. ;)
<scar3crow> hehe
<Happy_Larry> hi
<xuserx> can you help me?
<newby> Dr_willis, optimal solution would be: user starts realvnc on windows 7 box and initiates connect -> server starts/reconnects vnc session to lightdm/running gnome (maybe over xinetd) -> user can check on progress in the gnome session/java gui program
<nadr> newby: http://mlepicki.com/2011/10/remote-vnc-login-to-ubuntu-11-10/
<scar3crow> anybody have any luck compiling proprietary intel gpu drivers?
<ActionParsnip> xuserx: can you give the full output of: sudo apt-get update    please use a pastebin to host
<newby> nadr: yes thats actually our current setup
<Dr_willis> newby,  you need to somehow spawn the vnc server on the linux box first. other wise you cant reconnect. the only solutions ive seen to 'auto start'  vnc as needed. would remove the peristant desktop feature.
<xuserx> ok
<intore> hi, could someone help to authenticate against a server samba using ubuntu? i configured pam mount but it doesn't mount the user's home directory
<Dr_willis> newby,  ive never seen a way to 'start a new.. OR reconnect'  method.
<newby> Dr_willis, cant this be done with xinetd?
<Dr_willis> newby,  xinitd methods ive seen start a new.. but disconnect when the user exits
<Dr_willis> which is a critical issue with what you want to do.
<Dr_willis> but thats how most window users 'expect' vnc to work. :)  but ive used vnc for years.. i like the persistant desktop feature.
<xuserx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/970848/
<Dr_willis> you can start a vnc session from rc.local if you wanted to.
<Dr_willis> there might be some way to go both ways. but ive not messed with vnc much in the last 2 years
<kayaman> hia ll
<xuserx> can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> xuserx: http://ppa.launchpad.net/lkjoel/fix404/ubuntu/dists   only supports natty, I suggest you remove it
<nadr> newby: could use NX
<nadr> each user can have multiple sessions
<xuserx> i cant add any ppa i have the same error
<nadr> persistent sessions
<ActionParsnip> xuserx: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/  seems to have changed layout, I suggest you remove that too
<xuserx> ok
<Dr_willis> nadr,  that can work with vnc also. but freenx is faster :) which is a good point.. but harder to setup. :(
<silv3r_m00n> I have a 4 mpbs internet connection but when I am upgrading ubuntu I get only around 0.5-1 mbps speed , is it because there is too much loan on upgrade servers ?
<newby> Dr_willis, how about sth like this: http://pastebin.com/2iPfmDWH
<xuserx> is sun java better than openjdk?
<newby> nadr, yes but the server costs over 700 dollars?
<alankila> xuserx: doubtful. Better for one purpose: android building that I know of
<Dr_willis> newby,  try it and see is all i can say. i dont normally mess with making my own services. i ssh in, and start it. :)
 * nikolja dobar jutar :)
<iceroot> xuserx: no because oracle java is not FOSS
<nadr> newby: there's a free version, or freenx
<newby> Dr_willis, this works on 11.04, i dont know about 12.04
<Dr_willis> Oracle seems to be doing its best to annoy all the java devs. ;)
<xuserx> some web based applications dont work using openjdk
<newby> nadr, did you use freenx server?
<Dr_willis> newby,  and if your user closes the vncclient window. does it stay alive?
<newby> Dr_willis, on 11.04: yes
<nadr> naw I used NoMachine's free one
<nadr> free as in beer
<newby> Dr_willis, it shows gdm login and has persistent sessions per port
<Dr_willis>  newby  i dont see how its changeing ports.. but i guess the user can just try to remer what port to go to.
<newby> nadr, is that free for research like university too?
<nadr> newby: I don't know the specifics
<scar3crow> man, verbatim sure make crappy cd's
<newby> Dr_willis, you can specify different ports in the xinetd conf, each port then will have its own persistent session
<xuserx> how can i install openjdk 7 on ubuntu 12.04?
<cocolos> how do I stop x via ssh ?
<scar3crow> xuserx: google it... lots of ways
<newby> cocolos, you could do sudo service lightdm/gdm restart, but that kills all running x sessions
<cocolos> newby: restart: Unknown instance:
<ActionParsnip> coolpro: could kill the PID
<newby> Dr_willis, do you think such a setup would work on on precise with gnome fallback?
<Dr_willis> newby,   if it works for you. good.. but id watch out that  could break in newer releases of ubuntu
<Dr_willis> newby,  Im not sure the -query feature is enabled by default on percise
<Dr_willis> !info xinted
<ubottu> Package xinted does not exist in precise
<newby> cocolos, hmm idk then, thats how i always do it locally from tty1 here
<Dr_willis> newby,  also xinted has been  slowly getting phased out over the years. ;)
<Dr_willis> xinEtd
<cocolos> anyone know?
<Dr_willis> i just run 'vncserver' :)
<newby> aaaew
<matelot> How can I have an app (say VirtualBox, start in workspace #2 ?
<rabbi11> unable to mount EHDD: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/970861/
<cocolos> how would I restart x via ssh?
<Dr_willis> newby,  got xinetd intalled. got that example conf file in /etc/xinted/  now i forget how to make it actually run. ;)
<newby> Dr_willis, xinetd 1:2.3.14-7ubuntu4
<ranjan> matelot, Here is it http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/25/how-to-set-default-workspace-size-and-window-effects-in-gnome/
<newby> Dr_willis, ok let me try it here too
<matelot> ranjan: thanks, I remember devilspie now
<ranjan> matelot, :)
<Dr_willis> newby,  i rember why i always ssh in and just start vncserver by hand how. ;)
<matelot> still not as easy as mac sigh
<Dr_willis> never could get xinetd working right
<Dr_willis> compiz has plugins i thought to force spefific apps in specific workspaces
<Dr_willis> that tutorial is dated 2007, that was  a while back. :)
<newby> Dr_willis: i got it working on 11.04 and its very stable, ressource friendly once its setup correctly
<ActionParsnip> or you can use devilspie
<Dr_willis> newby,  i must have somthing wrong in my xinetd sessions/configs then. i cant even get the vncserver to start
<newby> Dr_willis, here is the /etc/xinetd.conf from the working 11.04 box with tigervnc on it http://pastebin.com/WqVRSLfM
<silare> Trying to compile libatk for GIMP 2.8. I need libglib (v2.31) which I have... but it still picks up the current APT-installed 2.28. How do I make it stop doing that?
<silare> I don't want to uninstall the APT-installed one because of dependency issues.
<ActionParsnip> silare: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<silare> ActionParsnip: That would fix my packages... But would that make it so my compiled glib 2.32 is detected over my APT-installed glib 2.28?
<auronandace> silare: installing gimp2.8 will cause dependency issues
<ActionParsnip> silare: not sure, you should make a deb of your efforts so that the package manager recognisses the versioning
<asterisk-Tester> hello, is tehre a way in ubuntu 11 using unity 2D when searching in the "dash home" to have by default the application set as search filter?
<silare> auronandace: But what if I coimpile from source?
<auronandace> silare: i'd assume the same
<ActionParsnip> silare: if you compile from source in a package based OS you'll get issues if you don't make packages to gell with the rest
<auronandace> silare: if in doubt, test in a vm
<auronandace> silare: vms are awesome
<silare> auronandace / ActionParsnip: I have tested them... unfortunately not in a VM before. I lost my entire GNOME earlier. ._. I think I got impatient. But I'll look around and see if there's a way. If I have to uninstall vala for a bit, it won't be the end of the world, I guess. ^_^;
<StarryNight> anyone has a problem with rar under kubuntu 12.04 ltd?
<StarryNight> lts?
<Dr_willis> StarryNight,  a problem such as?
<StarryNight> i get this error:
<StarryNight> failed with the following error failed to locate program unrar in path
<StarryNight> Using rar
<ranjan> StarryNight, sudo apt-get install unrar
<Dr_willis> you dont seem to have unrar installed. or your path is wrong
<diegoviola> hi
<Dr_willis> you are using what tool exactly to handle the rar files StarryNight ?
<diegoviola> do you guys think the upcoming Windows 8 will drive users to Linux and Ubuntu?
<StarryNight> i tried 7z
<Dr_willis> StarryNight,  7z has its own rar-extension-plugin i think in the repos
<Dr_willis> p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: sudo apt-get install rar unrar unp p7zip-rar p7zip-full
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, Exactly :)
<ActionParsnip> diegoviola: wrong channel dude
<Dr_willis> unp is your friend... ;)
<ActionParsnip> unp should be default installed
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<diegoviola> ActionParsnip: sorry
<ranjan> diegoviola, are you afraid of people moving to Linux and Ubuntu? :)
<Dr_willis> people always hate whats 'new' - and try to hang on to the old....  then a year or 2 later.. they cant imagine going back to the old....
<StarryNight> action i hve the full version installed already
<newby> Dr_willis, hmm cant get it working on precise here too
<Dr_willis> StarryNight,  with 'unp' you can do 'unp foo.rar' and it should unpack it.
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: also install the others...
<diegoviola> ranjan: no, i actually want that to happen
<Dr_willis> newby,  i THINK it has to do with that -query , but i cant find any logs to prove it. your Xvnc --lots-of-options command - does not seem to work when i call it directly as root either.
<diegoviola> ranjan: why would i be afraid?
<Dr_willis> newby,  im using tightvnc
<diegoviola> ...
<jenenliu> what
<ranjan> diegoviola, just kidding :)
<diegoviola> ranjan: :D
<newby> Dr_willis, i tried it with vnc4server here
<Uncle_> hi guys.... i cannot change my cpu frequency via the gnome-panel cpufreq applet.... the values are just stucked at 1,67 GHz and 1 GHz.... could you please give me an advice how to change it to "Ondemand"?
<Magicovento> ciao a tutti
<Magicovento> !list
<ubottu> Magicovento: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stone_> i am the new comer
<Uncle_> any ideas?
<StarryNight> thanks dr willis it woked
<Flynsarmy> hey guys when i select 'gnome classic' in 12.04 on login it just loads unity...why? gnome classic (no effects) works fine. I have 3d-enabled graphics drivers because unity uses them
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: easy stuff :)
<ActionParsnip> StarryNight: you can even install unace-nonfree if you want the whole hog
<StarryNight> i am still learning the stuff after 2 years
<Flynsarmy> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: check the session file for the classic desktop.
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: where do i find the session file?
<lumbert> Hello I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 32bit desktop version onto a PC.  I'm currently trying to install via WUBI because my USB installation was a non-starter.  I'm getting an error at the end of the installer. http://paste.ubuntu.com/970903  Line 198 is the error I'm receiving in a critical error dialogue box.  Although line 195 seems to be a bigger issue.
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: /usr/share/xsessions   a quick search would have shown you that...
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip: gnome-classic.desktop http://dpaste.com/743606/
<bitonic> How can I start manually the "mail" applet that's in the unity panel (the one with the empath and thunderbird notifications) and the one for the volume?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: all I can suggest is check startup items
<buteo-buteo>  /msg buteo-buteo !bot
<druid__> ain
<newby> Dr_willis: i got Xvnc working but i only get a gray bg, maybe i need a special xstartup for it?
<StarryNight> i noticed if i try to do the kind of stuff (running a patch) under windows it would crash
<ActionParsnip> newby: if you run: gnome-session &    via ssh, does it show up?
<ActionParsnip> newby: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/26/how-to-connect-to-your-headless-server-with-vncgui/
<lumbert> Hello I'm attempting to install Ubuntu 12.04 32bit desktop version onto a PC.  I'm currently trying to install via WUBI because my USB installation was a non-starter.  I'm getting an error at the end of the installer. http://paste.ubuntu.com/970903  Line 198 is the error I'm receiving in a critical error dialogue box.  Although line 195 seems to be a bigger issue.  I've attempted the installation
<lumbert> twice, same error each time.  Not sure how else to proceed.
<ActionParsnip> lumbert: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded if you downloaded one?
<cocolos> why doesn't sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop work?
<cocolos> could it be because I am using ssh?
<mi3> <name>TuneUp Newsletter</name>, any suggestions on how to remove <name></name> ??
<llutz> cocolos: sudo service gdm stop (if you are sure you're really running gdm, not lightdm or any other dm)
<enzotib> mi3, sed 's/<[^>]*>//g'
<cocolos> llutz: how can I find out what i am running
<cocolos> when I do service gem stop I get stop: Unknown instance:
<mi3> awesome, thankyou enzotib !!
<llutz> cocolos: ps ax|grep dm
<cocolos>  1225 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/bash /etc/gdm/failsafeXServer
<lumbert> ActionParsnip: WUBI did the download and the MD5 both, both times.
<cocolos> llutz: any idea why I get unknown instance?
<kn_> I have a USB Wireless adapter which gives me internet access, a linksys router, two laptops and network cables. How can I set up my network so the laptops don`t have to share the USB WLAN adaptor? Is it possible to use have one laptop use the USB WLAN adaptor and use the laptop as a proxy for the other one, so both can surf at the same time?
<llutz> cocolos: service --status-all      check what "dm" instances are known
<cocolos> llutz: I see it
<cocolos>  [ ? ]  gdm
<llutz> cocolos: i guess [ ? ] means, "state unknown" and thats why "stop" fails. try "sudo pkill gdm"
<cocolos> hmm
<cocolos> x server is still trunning
<cocolos> llutz: any idea?
<lumbert> ActionParsnip: I guess third times the charm, seems to have worked on attempt #3.
<llutz> cocolos: not really, sry. i guess that failsafe-session works different from normal but i never had to deal with it
<cocolos> ok thanks
<intore> hi, someone knows how configure pam_mount.conf.xml?
<ActionParsnip> lumbert: nice
<Guest95831> !ciao
<Guest95831> !list
<ubottu> Guest95831: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest95831> !list
<ubottu> Guest95831: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lumbert> ActionParsnip blah, massive video corruption once in ubuntu. bleh.
<mi3> hello
<sae> mi3: hello
<mi3> hello
<iObey> Hi guys... what is a good IM client for ubuntu that can log into like everything.. I know it comes with Empathy but it  dose not log into skype or multiple twitter accounts
<iObey> is there another one i cna use or a plugin for empathy or somthing for twitter and skype?
<iObey> or maybe somthign to replace it but also apear in the unity bar at the top of the scrrne
<Lasher> iObey, i don't know if there is something like that for skype
<Lasher> and pidgin
<mi3> I need some more suggestions on sed command, I am using wget to retrieve my gmail accounts, and it retrieves the titles of the unread email, say for example, 5 emails, however, I dont want it to show the title of the 1st email
<linux> i am getting internal error while updating in 12.04
<fg> Hi
<fg> I installed "nvidia-current", but my graphic doesn't work. Anybody Can help me?
<iObey> Lasher, ok.. pidgin is pretty much the same it seams ... it also dose not log into twitter
<railsraider> hi, i have a service conflict wap-wsp and i am trying to use 9200 as the port for a mysql health check how do i remove it?
<iObey> (dose it?)
<Lasher> iObey, i use a combo of empathy and gwibber
<dupondje> iObey: for twitter/facebook you need Gwibber
<dupondje> :)
<iObey> gwibber dose not support google+
<ubuntufan> Hello Everyone
<ubuntufan> I have a question. is everyone here not talking, or am I just not seeing things because I'm not registered or something
<sae> ubuntufan: Hello
<MarkiteN> ubuntufan: we were talking rite now
<sae> railsraider: have you check via network tools to see which ports are being used by which service?
<MarkiteN> network-manager still treat my wvdial connection as "Disconnected"..
<kmels> hi, any hints on why "sudo chsh" and then doing "/bin/bash" does not work?
<kmels> i mean, it does not persist
<kmels> after restarting
<fg> I installed "nvidia-current", but my graphic doesn't work. Anybody Can help me?
<kmels> fg, download the drivers from nvidia website and compile from instructions
<kmels> nvidia-current sometimes break my config.
<TheM4ch1n3> kmels: why not use "su -l" ?
<kmels> TheM4ch1n3, I think that's the reason. I will try and report back, thanks
<TheM4ch1n3> fg: um, you may want to check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheM4ch1n3> else try deleting it, if its a new ubuntu, or re-creating it
<TheM4ch1n3> check for /proc/dri/0/ if its there, the kernel has 3D ready, its just checking X11 settings
<fg> kmels: When i type "sudo sh Nvidia...." i get this error: "Verifying archive integrity... Error in check sums 1726264509 3744482395"
<fg> TheM4ch1n3: How?
<kmels> fg, then the file is corrupted (it wasn't downloaded correctly)
<sae> kmels: have you checked /etc/passwd to see which shell is set for the user you are trying to the change the shell for?
<TheM4ch1n3> open a console, login as root: "su -l" then "vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or just open the file read+write in an editor
<TheM4ch1n3> ie, after root, you can: "xauth merge ~me/.Xauthority"  then "kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kmels> sae, I did now.. I think that will do it! brb
<genesi1> buondì
<TheM4ch1n3> replace me with your username, also try to avoid using xauth to allow root access to X11 (via magic cookie)
<Stanley00> !who | TheM4ch1n3
<ubottu> TheM4ch1n3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kmels> :D it works
<heikoheikoheiko> I'm looking for a easy to use program for simple video cutting, removing ads in tv recordings. I usually use avidemux for that, but it crashes on some of my files.
<TheM4ch1n3> ubottu: ok, thanks
<sae> heikoheikoheiko: have a look at openshot
<lasers> heikoheikoheiko: Please hilight me. Thx. :O
<heikoheikoheiko> sae: k, thx
<fg> kmels: Thanks. How can i remove installed nvidia-current?
<intore> hi, anyone has experience with samba and pam_mount?
<sae> heikoheikoheiko: another one is kdenlive
<kmels> fg, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-current, I think
<marc^> hi! :)
<marc^> i have an issue that i never had before with tomcat
<fg> kmels: Thanks alot  your help:)
<Celltech> Is ubuntu a debain base?
<marc^> running ubuntu 10.04.4 lts on a vserver with jdk 1.6.0_32 and tomcat 6.0.35/7.0.27: i always getting this error msgs when i am executing startup.sh in catalina.out: WARNING: Unknown default host: localhost AND java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address
<kmels> fg, no problem
<sae> Celltech: yes
<Celltech> sae: Awesome. I downloaded "yate" and now I need to configure it since nothing really on ubuntu works right after it's installed
<sae> Celltech: what is "yate"?
<marc^> there is definitely no other process running at 8080 but I tried 9080 and 8090 too, same problem. even changed <host name="... in tomcat server.xml nothing helped
<Celltech> sae: Yet Another Telephony Engine
<Celltech> sae: voip that can use your google talk
<sae> Celltech: thanks :) got it
<sae> Celltech: have you heard about Jitsi?
<Celltech> sae: No. is it the same thing?
<sae> marc^: could it be that you need to give your host a name?
<Zeising_> Hm. I ask again since I didn't get an answer yesterday.  Is there any way to configure which desktop manager to use, without using dpkg-reconfigure and manually selecting?
<Celltech> sae: Does it call to phones though? Thats what I'm looking for. internet to phone
<Matrixiumn> Helo
<sae> marc^: Have a look at /etc/resolv.conf
<Guest29812> Is there a way to remove all of a certain file type in a specific directory and all subdirectories?
<Guest29812> Or let me rephrase that
<Guest29812> a certain command?
<iceroot> Guest29812: find with rm
<iceroot> Guest29812: also see #bash
<sae> Celltech: It does support SIP, so you would be able to call phones, if you have an account with a SIP provider.
<marc^> sae: in /etc/hosts is the hostname defined even with fqdn, in resolv.conf there are 3 dns servers
<Celltech> sae: google talk is
<TheM4ch1n3> Guest29812: find /some/dir -iname "*word*" -exec rm -i {} \;   # <- interactive, remove "-i" and replace with "-f" for silent
<sae> Celltech: check out www.jitsi.org
<Celltech> sae: i386 stable?
<sae> Celltech: right stable
<will> Hello
<Celltech> sae: k downloading now installing
<lost_and_unfound> Greetings, Ubuntu 11.10, I have a USB 3G modem. The modem works fine, however, once the system has been idle (e.g. 20min) I have to unplug the USB, replug it in and the start a new connection . It appears to be powersaving or timeout on the device. Any suggestions where to google/fiddle /
<TheM4ch1n3> hi Guest94120
<TheM4ch1n3> lost_and_unfound: that is your service procider, I have same problem
<Guest94120> a
<TheM4ch1n3> lost_and_unfound: *provider, though I may be wrong, it is resetting the device, and/or leaving it in a bad state, I only get it after my provider hangs up on me
<lost_and_unfound> TheM4ch1n3: but the USB becomes totally unresponsive, hence it though it was device related rather than SP related
<TheM4ch1n3> lost_and_unfound: so you mean other devices on the USB hub act up ?
<lost_and_unfound> no, only the USB modem. I cannot use network manager to reconnect, have to unplug. Other usb devices like printer and keyboard still works fine
<lost_and_unfound> TheM4ch1n3: ^^
<elkng> is "Ubuntu for Android" entire OS ?
<elkng> like cyanogenmod ?
<TheM4ch1n3> ok, well I have had this problem often, I started to blame the hardware like you are, then after so many times, I just started to blame the ISP, my problem may not be yours, but I have a solution I use
<iceroot> elkng: yes, but using the android-kernel
<sae> marc^:  sorry, have you tried searching the net for "tomcat unknown default host error"
<elkng> when it will be released ?
<TheM4ch1n3> I just have two USB cables, and pluging in and out the device is just plugging in and out the ends of the cables, so my device will live longer
<lost_and_unfound> TheM4ch1n3: your solution ... calling up SP call centre and giving them a hard time ? =]
<elkng> will android applications from market work in "Ubuntu for Android" ?
<TheM4ch1n3> I also had similair kind of problem with Bluetooth USB dongle, though I think that was due to flacky vendor support for Linux
<marc^> sae: yes but without success so far
<TheM4ch1n3> lost_and_unfound: dude, if you phone them they will probably just tell you to use Windows, then you will have more problems, trust me, but you can if you want :)
<lost_and_unfound> TheM4ch1n3: I wouldnt mind that option, however the PC serves as a DLNA server and have internet connectivity, so each time you have to go to the PC to reset the internet.. it gets a bit frustrating. so I will google around a bit more. Maybe I get 'n solution =] Thanks for the input, appreciate it
<TheM4ch1n3> I got a new PC the other day, and Linux would not read the CD, until I change a setting in the bios that said "Windows" next to it (IDE/AHCI) !!
<lost_and_unfound> ^^ reset internet connectivity... resetting the internet is something TOTALLY different =]
<shredding> My httpd.conf in my apache is somewhat messed up. Where can I find the original one (at install time)?
<TheM4ch1n3> I tested the PC with an old linux that only supports IDE, and guess what, didn't work either, so I figured out it was just a button to get rid of Linux
<TheM4ch1n3> lost_and_unfound: um, when I am on the net it resets too at random times, I am starting to think my ISP is doing it to stop re-sellers of there "line"
<lost_and_unfound> shredding: backup /etc/apache, uninstall apache, install apache, copy over configs...
<TheM4ch1n3> lost_and_unfound: your best guess is as good as mine :/
<shredding> lost_and_unfound: sudo apt-remove apache2?
<shredding> I do not have much configs, basically I just have setup a virtual host. I would just dump it and restart from scratch.
<lost_and_unfound> TheM4ch1n3: .. they are all out to get us man!
<lost_and_unfound> shredding: so, backup you configs to your home dir
<lost_and_unfound> shredding: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<shredding> thanks
 * lost_and_unfound afk... trying to find answers... *gone*
<tsimpson> shredding: make sure you use use --purge with apt-get to remove the config files
<shredding> tsimpson: DAMN, two secs to late.
<shredding> I've already removed.
<shredding> tsimpson: is there a way to remove the config files after removing apache2?
<lost_and_unfound> shredding: just rm your /etc/apache/*
<tsimpson> shredding: yes, sudo dpkg --purge ... :)
<tsimpson> just put the package(s) at the end
<tsimpson> I think it's actually apache2.2-common that contains the config files, so probably that one
<shredding> Ok.
<ANub> guys anyone among u has used wireshark on 12.04....?
<lost_and_unfound> shredding: follow tsimpson suggestions... sounds more "secure" than rm'ing =] .
<CruX|> hello i have problem with unetbootin and kubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso, anyone can help (cdrom is not detected) ?
<CruX|> http://put.sk/img/9366s10.png
<shredding> tsimpson: The problem is that I can't remove apache2.2-common because it has dependencies (namely php
<herb9a> hello, i have a big problem: i have upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 via cd rom (and updates from the network) and i still can login and while my personal files are still available NO other application (besides firefox and nautilus) is installed, not even a terminal?! can someone help me out
<ANub> herb9a>> i also updated from 11.04 and i can see everything
<TheM4ch1n3> herb9a: if you try CTRL+ALT+F1  ... CTRL+ALT+F12 does it have a text terminal somewhere ?
<herb9a> okay, i mean there are no applications available in the launcher - but since i could started up nautilus i can start xterm in /usr/bin/xterm
<ANub> wat r u using .....unity or classic..?
<ActionParsnip> herb9a: log into Unity2D session, may help
<tsimpson> shredding: it shouldn't depend on php, that's an optional component
 * TheM4ch1n3 dissapears in hidden terminal on herb9a ;)   j/k
<shredding> tsimpson: I have the feeling that this whole stuff is a total mess.
<tsimpson> shredding: well, whatever it depends on should be installed again when you apt-get apache2
<shredding> tsimpson: I have followed an installation guide somewhere in the web that was bullshit and now I have the whole stack (MySQL, PHP, Apache) in different packages.
<herb9a> ActionParsnip: okay, i will try that
<shredding> tsimpson: I've done sudo apt-get install apache2 and he did something, but /etc/apache2/ is empty.
<nokiaguru> Ubuntu 10.04lts. Can someone confirm Epson AllInOne  does not work in 10.04 and I cannot backport prog/driver for it no ppa . So I have to install a newer release just to use the Epson AllInOne yes ?
<john1000> my ubuntu 12.04 boot on 40 s is normaly?
<ActionParsnip> nokiaguru: which all in one, there are LOTS
<shredding> tsimpson: however, localhost is still available with my old configuration
<TheM4ch1n3> john1000: possibly, running the bootloader may change that
<ActionParsnip> nokiaguru: its like going to a garage and saying you have an issue with a "car", you need to be a lot more specific
<ActionParsnip> nokiaguru: it could be one of any of these: http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/ProductCategory.do?BV_UseBVCookie=yes&oid=-8182
<john1000> k i was installed on  wubi win7
<herb9a> ActionParsnip: just a quick question: what should has this to do with 2d/3d? i can see some in the unity launcher, but there are not all available
<ActionParsnip> john1000: is your NTFS fragmented?
<john1000> yes
<herb9a> ActionParsnip: is there maybe something to refresh the index?
<ActionParsnip> herb9a: if you attempt to log in to 3D and 3D accelleration isn't working you will get a blank destop. 2D will run on anything
<AminosAmigos> hello
<ActionParsnip> john1000: thats why then, your wubi 'disk' is stored in NTFS, so fragmentation there will directly affect the Ubuntu performance
<shredding> tsimpson: Ok, now it's totally weird: "locate httpd.conf" tells me its /etc/apache2/httpd.conf - but it isnt.
<john1000> ok thx for information
<herb9a> ActionParsnip: okay, but this is not the case here - the interface is working, but just the index of all applications is not available
<ActionParsnip> john1000: if you install a proper install, it doesn't use ntfs so fragmentation won't occur
<AminosAmigos> Is it possible to install cinnamon on 12.04 LIVE CD ?
<tsimpson> shredding: locate uses a cache, usually updated once a day, so that's normal
<shredding> tsimpson: puh
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: if you can find a PPA, yes. Cinnammon is not supported here
<shredding> But how does it come that my localhost works?
<tsimpson> shredding: I'd guess some apache instance is still running (even though it should have been killed during the removal)
<AminosAmigos> ActionParsnip,  ok thanx
<nokiaguru> AP   It is for the Epson sx515w. The xsane in 10.04lts not compatible with the Epson and I need to use xsane-0.998. But it is not in 10.04lts repository.
<shredding> tsimpson: ok, i've done killall apache2 and am now here with a non working apache
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<tsimpson> shredding: if I was in your position now, I'd probably do something like "sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l | grep apache | awk '{print $2}'" (ie: remove every package with "apache" in it), and then start over
<shredding> tsimpson: What's going on at sudo apt-get install apache2? He installs some 29,7 kb stuff somewhere but not apache2 in /etc/apache2/
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: for a supported desktop, I suggest you install xfce4. You will then be supported here
<AminosAmigos> i just want to try it to see whats new about it :)  ActionParsnip  :D thanx a lot
<shredding> tsimpson: thanks, when I enter this in the terminal, it just switches to an ">" and I can't do anything.
<shredding> tsimpson: ah, added an )
<ActionParsnip> AminosAmigos: all I did was websearch, I don't use Cinnamon....
<shredding> tsimpson: That failed. It says there are dependencies and 0 package are removed :(
<nokiaguru> AP Is there a way to add xsane-0.998 to Ub10.04lts
<ActionParsnip> nokiaguru: if you can find it, sure
<shredding> I hate it.
<ActionParsnip> nokiaguru: try typing my full nick (use tab to autocomplete)
<tsimpson> shredding: ok, try replacing "dpkg --purge" with "apt-get --purge remove", then do the dpkg command again (just to make sure)
<hubp2> ActionParsnip: if you are interested, i have solved the launcher problem by removing ~/.local/share/zeitgeist/activity.sqlite
<shredding> tsimpson: the dpkg -l remains?
<ActionParsnip> hubp2: thanks, mental note :)
<ActionParsnip> nokiaguru: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400872
<tsimpson> shredding: yes
<shredding> tsimpson: Ok, that did some serious stuff.
<shredding> tsimpson: Would sudo apt-get install apache2 be the next move?
<Jekyll> Is tilda a dead project? The last release was years ago.
<tsimpson> shredding: first, check the output of "dpkg -l|grep apache", there should be no output
<tsimpson> shredding: if that's ok, apt-get is the next step
<ActionParsnip> Jekyll: possibly, could use guake
<scifi> hi, on my ubuntu 11.04 the host system crashes when I start a guest system (ubuntu 64 bit) with virtualbox. Does anyone know whether this hsa to do with the ubuntu update or is it rather virtualbox's fault? The same guest system worked fine on 10.10
<shredding> tsimpson: yes, there's no output.
<ActionParsnip> scifi: ask in #vbox as well
<scifi> i did so ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> :)
<scifi> it's really wicked, I already wiped the whole virtualbox, reoved all configuration etc and then installed again, imported the .ova again and it still happens :/
<shredding> tsimpson: THANK YOU. It worked.
<shredding> I do now have a fresh apache2 installation. Should be easy from now.
<tsimpson> :)
<shredding> Thanks again, that really helped!
<Lynysys> Hi folks - just had reported to me on a precise pangolin upgrade "It sticks on the startup page and when I start it it just keeps cycling on the ubuntu page" - I'm visiting the client (My mom) later and wondered if anyone knew what might have happened from the rather terse fault description!
<jjavaholic> I'm experiencing a problem with the unity dash none of the application icons in the launcher or inside the dash work how would you diagnosis this problem?
<jjavaholic> I can click on files and they will load from inside the dash
<ActionParsnip> Lynysys: possibly low disk space. Press CTRL+ALT+F1 on the login screen and run:  sudo apt-get clean
<nokiaguru> ActionParsnip. Found add-apt-repository ppa:robert-ancell/sane-backends. Installed and sane now working with sx515w
<jjavaholic> done that did nothing
<tarelerulz> I'm using  12.04 and I some how turned of  my wifi and it will not turn back on at all.
<Lynysys> Thanks ActionParsnip I'll keep that in miind
<jjavaholic> when i ctrl-alt f1 and sudo service lightdm restart they start loading but later after a cron.hourly shows up syslog stop working
<jjavaholic> I think i'm possibly missing a process that should be handling it put as i'm not really that familar with the unity processes i don't know which one i'm looking for.
<kittxi_> Hello
<jjavaholic> but^
<nokiaguru> Action Parsnip thanks.   No way was i installing the Unity **** just to use printer.
<kittxi_> does anyone in here know how to easily download windows games like League of Legend, or even IMVU for somereason it says
<kittxi_> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<kittxi_>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<kittxi_>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<kittxi_>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<FloodBot1> kittxi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjavaholic> is there a channel for unity?
<ActionParsnip> jjavaholic: maybe #unity  or here
<LinuxMonkey> good morning everyone :)
<ActionParsnip> howdy LinuxMonkey
<mi3> howdy ActionParsnip
<marc^> good afternoon :)
<mi3> yo!
<sirknight> hi
<LinuxMonkey> looks like a quiet morning, I may watch some tv as I wait for some prey that require help
<marc^> i cannot talk in ##linux is this channel to 1337 for me?
<mi3> morning? its evening in here.....
<marc^> damn nerds :>
<sirknight> yesterday at this time it was a zoo in here
<LinuxMonkey> !language | marc^
<ubottu> marc^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mi3> hello ActionParsnip !!
<mi3> ActionParsnip, do you read me?
<AminosAmigos> ActionParsnip,  it works fine (Live usb) thanks again
<sirknight> mi3, testing 1/2/3
<sirknight> lol
<mi3> hahahaha
<marc^> mi3: gmt+2 here :D
<Jester> Hello !
<mi3> marc^, its UTC +0530 here !!
<sirknight> any one here know a lttie about scipting ?
<Jester> who is from slovakia ?
<iceroot> sirknight: #scripting #bash #python
<mi3> !ask | Jester
<ubottu> Jester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mi3> hahahaha lol
<Jester> wtf ?
<mi3> ftw!
<mi3> lol
<kayaman> hi all
<marc^> !language | Jester
<ubottu> Jester: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<marc^> uuuh, that's fun... ;)
<LinuxMonkey> !language | jester, even though its just letters we know what it means
<ubottu> jester, even though its just letters we know what it means: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jester> :D
<mi3> !language | marc^
<ubottu> marc^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mi3> lol
<Gyro54> Hi!
<Jester> :D
<Jester> da fuq ?
<mi3> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<kayaman> ubottu, who are you
<ubottu> kayaman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> mi3: do not abuse the bot
<Gyro54> How do I upgrade my Thunderbird
<mi3> tsimpson, ok, and tell others, too
<Jester> ubottu
<tsimpson> mi3: no one else did
<mi3> is a bot
<mi3> lol
<kayaman> guys who is this ubottu
<sirknight> iceroot just need the termnial window to stay open
<marc^> !donotabusethebot | mi3
<mi3> tsimpson, bitch, LinuxMonkey did
<Jester> ubottu da fuq ?
<ubottu> Jester: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> sirknight: then dont close it
<mi3> lol
<kayaman> guys who is this ubottu
<kayaman> guys who is this ubottu
<LinuxMonkey> Gyro54:  wich version are you currently running and what version is your ubuntu?
<Jester> ubottu i love you !!! :*
<ubottu> Jester: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mi3> kayaman, ubottu is a bot
<Jester> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Gyro54> I am running 3.1 and on 11.04 but there is no upgrade available
<acicula> kayaman: its a channel bot that you can ask for some factoids
<mi3> IRC bot ok
<Jester> how i can select other channel ?
<marc^> ok this conversation is lost in bot abuse
<sirknight> well when i run the script it closes itself
<elkng> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<marc^> bbl
<mi3> what the f is wrong with this channel? is everyone gone mad?
<acicula> Gyro54: what version are you expecting?
<kayaman> acicula,  thanks
<mi3> lol
<shredding> tsimpson: Ok, i got it so far, but now apache prompts me to download my php files.
<Gyro54> version 12?
<shredding> I downloaded the php dependencies and restarted apache.
<shredding> All I did was adjusting the sites-available/default to my /home/me/www directory
<acicula> Gyro54: ah you are trying to upgrade the ubuntu installation
<mi3> BYE
<mi3> :D
<shredding> Do you have an idea?
<acicula> Gyro54: how are you trying to upgrade?
<shredding> (Or someone else)
<acicula> shredding: an idea about what precisely?
<tsimpson> shredding: you want to install php5 and libapache2-mod-php5 to run PHP code
<Gyro54> acicula: TB is telling me I need to upgrade as my version is old. I downloaded the tar but thought there may be a unubtu release?
<LjL> mi3: maybe your first language is not english, but calling someone a "bitch" is not nice, please don't do it...
<shredding> acicula: The history is, that my apache installation was messed up and i started from scratch, with big help from tsimpson
<mi3> ok, LjL
<shredding> tsimpson: I've already done so.
<mi3> sorry, LjL
<LinuxMonkey> Gyro54: there is
<mi3> and btw, LjL my 1st language IS English[US]
<LinuxMonkey> Gyro54: latest version in the repo is 12.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1
<Gyro54> Do I just apt-get update thunderbird?
<acicula> Gyro54: you will have to update through the software-manager, not via a tar that you download
<sirknight> shredding,  note:back up/clone  so you can time travel lolXD
<tsimpson> shredding: did you restart apache after installing those?
<shredding> Sure.
<shredding> If I run php ~/www/index.php via command line, it works.
<neure> hi
<tsimpson> shredding: check if /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.load exist exists, if not you probably need to "sudo a2enmod php5" and then restart apache (again)
<neure> is there some minimal ubuntu install iso i can download?
<neure> i have 256 MB daily download limit :(
<LjL> !minimal | neure
<ubottu> neure: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iceroot> !minimal | neure
<shredding> tsimpson: The file does exist.
<iceroot> neure: but that will need more then 256mb if you want a desktop
<LjL> neure: however it will still download everything from the internet if you want a full environment, no way out of that
<neure> i know
<shredding> sudo a2enmod php5 says: Module already enabled
<shredding> I'm going crazy with this.
<Tzunamii> shredding: ls -la /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<shredding> Tzunamii: http://pastebin.com/Ar5MvSc3
<tiago> Hello everyone, does anyone notices that in 12.04 your computer fan is constantly on work?
<Paddy_NI> Hello I'm having a very frustrating problem, I pressed the button above my touchpad on the laptop (compaq cq71) that disables/enables the touchpad.. I now no longer have use of the mouse when logged into the default ubuntu session, however when I  am on the login screen it works perfectly and when logged in to ubuntu 2d
<Paddy_NI> I have tried switching the button on and off and it makes no difference
<Paddy_NI> and restarting
<Barbican> what is this irc
<Barbican> ?
<Jester> where goes programs whe i install it on ubuntu whitch folder ?
<Jester> anybody know ?
<shredding> Paddy_NI: I have a similar thing at work, did you try pressing it a few seconds?
<shredding> Jester: /etc/
<tsimpson> Jester: different kind of files go in different places, but usually they are all under /usr
<shredding> Jester: tsimpson is right
<Jester> thank
<Paddy_NI> shredding, Hmm yes.. but perhaps I did not press it long enough??
<Paddy_NI> okay time to log out and back in to the default session brb
<Tzunamii> shredding: I'm sorry, but would you please re-state your exact issue
<Gyro54> LinuxMonkey: My software centre only shows TB version 3.1.2? do i need to switch something on?
<tsimpson> Tzunamii: their issue is apache not executing PHP scripts, but rather just sending the raw PHP script (as far as I understand it)
<LinuxMonkey> Gyro54: close software center
<shredding> Tzunamii: Thank you. I had a total messed up apache which i had to remvoe. I started from scratch, have now apache2 up and running and just changed the default virtual host to my home directory. My Problem: PHP files are not parsed but just downloaded.
<LinuxMonkey> Gyro54: the in console type apt-get update
<shredding> Tzunamii: e.g. apache delivers the files directly to the browser instead of processing them.
<Tzunamii> Does it find your index.php script via Apache at all?
<Gyro54> LinuxMonkey: Thanks - will do
<Paddy_NI> shredding, okay now it mysteriously just started working as soon as I logged back in :-)
<LinuxMonkey> then do a an apt-get install thunderbird
<Paddy_NI> no button press required
<shredding> Tzunamii: What do you mean by "does it find"? It finds it and it's delivers it like css or js files.
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: what version do you want?
<Tzunamii> ok
<Jester> how i can change chanel on xchat-gnome ?
<shredding> PHP5 is up and running in the console.
<LinuxMonkey> if your repo's are set it should update that 1 package
<shredding> I have added all dependencies.
<shredding> And am now at the end with my knowledge.
<shredding> Paddy_NI: cool
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: and what is the ouput of:  lsb_release -sc
<shredding> Would it help to restart the computer?
<Tzunamii> shredding: check one thing first:  apt-get update && apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<Paddy_NI> One other question, is skype now supported through anything other than the official client?
<kayaman> hey
<shredding> Tzunamii: ok, sec
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: Natty
<jrib> shredding: pretty sure php is disabled in user's public_html by default
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Gyro54> LinuxMonkey: Apt-get update didnt change the version?
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: make sure you backup your mail first
<shredding> Tzunamii: it says it is at the actual version (0 installed, 0 changed and 2 not uptaded)
<Gyro54> ActionParsnip: Thanks .. was getting very frustrating
<shredding> jrib: How may I do that?
<oCean> shredding: jrib is correct
<Tzunamii> shredding: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721177
<van7hu> hi everyone, I am new to kerberos, when it comes to client, I want to install "krbadmi55", apt-get states that libkdb5-4 and libgssrpc4 replaced it, please give me some advices, I am using lucid
<LinuxMonkey> ActionParsnip:  why a PPA...;p
<oCean> shredding: in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php.conf is a description on how to re-enable it, but be aware that the default disabled option is there for a (security) reason
<shredding> jirib, oCean, Tzunamii: But I'm in ~/www not ~/public_html
<Tzunamii> Personally I always rename public_html to .www personally, but that's just me. Not related to the Q though
<oCean> Personally, I will never provide www documents from my homedir
<shredding> Well, that did not help.
<jrib> shredding: clear your browser's cache
<Tzunamii> shredding: Have you cleared the browser's cache?
<oCean> shredding: what do you mean when you say "that" did not help
<shredding> oCean: I mean that the files are getting still downloaded
<shredding> Clearing the cache helped!
<ActionParsnip> LinuxMonkey: user is using natty
<shredding> oCean: Tzunamii: jrib: tsimpson: You're brilliant.
<oCean> not me :)
<shredding> just of interest: What is the security reason and does it affect me on my personal desktop?
<oCean> shredding: usually www files (both html and scripts etc) are offered from a (separate) webroot/webdirectory. In that way they are not able to do any harm to the rest of the system
<oCean> (if configured correctly that is)
<jrib> shredding: if you're the only user on the system, it should not be an issue
<shredding> Thanks.
<oCean> just don't make it available over the Internet :)
<Tzunamii> One way is to use symlinks and set it up the proper way
<Brustofski-Fan> Ubuntu 12.04 installed gdm.. How do i change login screen themes??
<Brustofski-Fan> in gnome-shell
<iceroot> Brustofski-Fan: why gdm? and not lightdm?
<Brustofski-Fan> iceroot, guess probly because i have used gdm for years
<iceroot> Brustofski-Fan: like gnome2? :)
<Brustofski-Fan> yes
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/change-gdm-theme-background-in-ubuntu.html
<Gyro54> Thanks again for your help!
<Brustofski-Fan> but like gnome shell better
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: gdm is coded using gtk3 ;)
<zgr> us.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<ActionParsnip> zgr: works here
<ActionParsnip> zgr: try: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<yeats> zgr: nope
<zgr> ok thanks
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, i knew it used gtk3. sence it's part of gnome3
<zgr> I've got my dns messed up
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: indeedy, the app should help
<ActionParsnip> zgr: try:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> zgr: should be ok
<rdz> hi all. how can i disable icons in menus in 12.04?
<zgr> ActionParsnip: yes already did that)
<ActionParsnip> rdz: which menus?
<maylow> hi
<maylow> i have a question about fontconfig
<maylow> cannot find a clue in gogle
<maylow> that is - how do i use the <not> tag in .font.config
<FloodBot1> maylow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdz> ActionParsnip, in gnome applications like evolution
<eutheria> hi, does anyone know how to get eclipse and global menu working?
<eutheria> or even if it is possibe?
<maylow> anyone, any thoughts?
<deufrai> eutheria: please explain ?
<eutheria> deufrai, well am i right in thinking that the global menu is the menu that appears at the top of the screen taking the menu bar out of the app and placing it in the top bar
<eutheria> for some reason the menubar in eclipse appears in the app
<deufrai> eutheria: gotcha. Haven't tried Eclipse with Unity yet
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, That app would help if it was in the repo
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69815/can-i-make-eclipse-use-the-ubuntu-global-menu
<ActionParsnip> Brustofski-Fan: i guess, could submit a bug
<eutheria> ActionParsnip, yeah i read that too, but This doesn't respond to the question of using the global AppMenu. This adds an entry in the dash/launcher.
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: ahhhhh
<eutheria> hehe :D
<eutheria> can you disable the panel?
<strk> any reason why "Update Manager" isn't prompting me to install 11.04LTS ?
<eutheria> i would much rather have apps notify me in the top bar
<Jester> floodbot1
<eutheria> ok next question, how can i make the menu always show?
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/618587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 618587 in Eclipse "eclipse does not work with appmenu" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Brustofski-Fan> ActionParsnip, Only reason that link did not work because it only goes up to ubuntu 11.10
<Brustofski-Fan> 11.04 natty
<maylow> hi
<maylow> anyone familiar with fontconfig syntax?
<maylow> fonconfig xml configuration syntax
<maria30> hi
<iceroot> strk: because there is no 11.04LTS
<ActionParsnip> strk: not all releases are LTS
<Sidewinder> They are STS.
<The_BROS> What is the best antivirus for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: there is no best antivirus for any OS
<gaelfx> I have a broadcom 4313 b/g/n wireless card using STA drivers, but the connection is always
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: always what?
<gaelfx> 65mbps, but the hardware is capable of 150mbps, any way to fix that?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: sorry, someone knocked on the door and I reflexively hit the enter key
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: hehe, any bugs reported?
<LinuxMonkey> The_BROS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<iceroot> !virus | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: that's an excellent question, I wasn't able to find anything, but perhaps I need to search launchpad directly instead of googling
<ActionParsnip> The_BROS: you only need AV if you are running a file store with Windows clients, or an email server
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: maybe network-manager
<The_BROS> Thanx guys!
<fg> Hi
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: I should also add that I'm sure it's not a router issue since my wife's computer and my tablet both connect at 150mbps
<eutheria> is it possible to always show the global menu? i don't like having things hidden from me
<captine> ActionParsnip, i have a similar issue.  have wireless n wifi but it doesnt pick up my routers 5ghz SSID, but does the  2.4.  it also only connects to the 2.g at max 117mbit.   am using brand new dualband netgear running a 130 and 300mbit
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: nothing on launchpad, just not working/connectivity issues, which is not what I'm experiencing. You think I need to look for bugs related to network manager?
<ActionParsnip> captine: what speed is your internet?
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27504/
<melodie> hello, I have been on #ubuntu-dev but there is only one person there : isn't there another chan where more people stay ?
<ActionParsnip> melodie: here, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<gaelfx> whoa...apparently windows people are having trouble connecting faster than 65mbps too...that's extremely disconcerting!
<Sidewinder> melodie, Or #ubuntu+1?
<melodie> Sidewinder, ?
<eutheria> ActionParsnip, oh i take it that i can't do that right now, oh well, unity is much better than it used to be
<melodie> there is someone having for nick lars there
<Sidewinder> melodie, There's 174 peeps, there, now.
<lars_> melodie: i Joined it
<Prnv> need help with grub2. can anyone help me sort out the problem?
<lars_> melodie: the channel is not registered
<meraj> hi can any one help me,i m nt able see my youtube videos in vlc player?
<ActionParsnip> Prnv: whats the issue?
<lars_> The channel is not registered because there is no development version
<Prnv> I formated bt5 and now i am unable to boot into ubuntu
<melodie> lars_, I am looking for a chan where I can ask advice to create a package : I have printed the doc but never done before and the compile works but has no configure...
<ActionParsnip> Prnv: how do you mean "formatted bt5" do you mean you removed the partition?
<melodie> Sidewinder, where are there so many people ?
<lars_> melodie: here you are right!
<Sidewinder> melodie, In #ubuntu+1.
<Prnv> Yes using gparted through live cd
<lars_> !ask  | melodie
<ubottu> melodie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Prnv: you can chroot to ubuntu in liveCD and install grub to the mbr again etc
<fg> I nstalled nvidia driver but it is not working and the screen is smaller than before.
<ActionParsnip> fg: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Sidewinder> melodie, There's 1688, here. :)
<meraj> lars_can u help me?
<lars_> meraj: yes for sure. where is the Problem
<Prnv> i dont have livecd of 11.o4 and i came to know its not possible to fix it with 10.04 which i am having
<fg> ActionParsnip: I tried it.not worked:(
<Pr0nfl4k35> Is there anyone else out there, who experienced massive problems with ubuntu 12.04 64 bit after upgrading from 11.10?
<eutheria> when i do alt-tab the icons displayed are huge and distorted, can i make these icons 32x32 like they really should be?
<ActionParsnip> Prnv: it will work as long as the CD is the same arch as the installed OS
<meraj> lars_i v downloaded youtube video bt nt able to ply in vlc player?
<melodie> lars_, i can ask dev questions here ? ok I shoot the question : the program is openbox-menu and does not exist in debian and in ubuntu, so I want to make a package; i got the doc and installed what is needed; i compiled successfully and I know what the build requires are and the requires for use (depends for the package). There is no ./configure : shall I meet with problems that are not likely to be said in the doc ? http://wiki.debian.org/IntroDeb
<melodie> ianPackaging
<Pr0nfl4k35> 11.10 ran perfectly, but now the OS crashes like every five minutes
<lars_> you need codecs!
<ActionParsnip> Pr0nfl4k35: test your RAM from grub
<oCean> Pr0nfl4k35: please change your nick to something for appropriate for a family friendly channel
<[[thufir]]> what user does apache run as under Ubuntu?  those processes are as "apache"?
<oCean> more appropriate* even
<meraj> lars- i run the command ubuntu-restricted-extras aslso.
<[[thufir]]> or maybe what group?  I'm having trouble with permissions for php files in /var/www and want to make the permissions correct.
<lars_> meraj: realy?
<meraj> lars_for codec still nt able
<lars_> Oh thats mystery meraj
<meraj> lars_ya
<lars_> Then i can not helo you meraj sry
<Prnv> so that i tried to use grub rescue commands and have error when executing command start with insmode
<rbik> hello, I'm trying to tell the computer that I am the admin and failing what location is the file for permision to write to root dir?
<meraj> lars_ ok buddy
<meraj> @ all_can any one solve this problem?
<Sidewinder> rbik, Just use sudo <command>.
<Rainerwahnsinn> ActionParsnip: okay, but why? do you think my ram broke after the update?
<Sidewinder> rbik, Or gksudo if you're running a gui based program.
<rbik> :Sidewinder:thanks for the help!
<Sidewinder> rbik, My pleasure. :)
<meraj> sidewinder_can u help me?
<zakidine> hi everyone
<lasers> Testing empathy once again... It does not have AIM? ;o
<zakidine> ubuntu proposed me an update for flashplayer and i installed it
<zakidine> and since then, videos on youtube etc do not work great
<zakidine> is there a way to get the previous version ?
<Rainerwahnsinn> I think/hope its some kinda software problem, the screen gets partially black and nothing happens anymore.
<DragonSlay> lasers: pidgin is way better
<lasers> DragonSlay: I disagree! (Just kidding. I'm testing Gnome3)
<fg> ActionParsnip: Have you any idea?
<melodie> lars_, you see I asked and no one knows
<melodie> so what's the point ?
<tontimer> Hi
<ActionParsnip> fg: could read /var/log/Xorg.0.log  for clues
<tontimer> Im using ubuntu 12.04 and I want to change the keyboard shortcuts, specifically the SUPER+T shortcut, which laucnh the trash
<MonkeyDust> tontimer  system settings - keyboard - shortcuts
<oppalovesme> GOOD MORNING
<MonkeyDust> caps
<susan_> HELLOOO
<melodie> thks & bye
<Shojo> hi guys!
<melodie> susan_, no need to shout. ;-)
<oppalovesme> what's up dawwwwg
<oppalovesme> *z
<melodie> same for oppalovesme
<fg> ActionParsnip: Thanks. http://paste.ubuntu.com/971240/
<oCean> oppalovesme: this is the ubuntu support channel, do you have a support issue?
<oppalovesme> oh okay
<oppalovesme> yes
<oppalovesme> i do
<oppalovesme> my parents dont feed me, so i need support?
<susan_> sorry melodie_
<oppalovesme> or do you mean breast support?
<Steevca> xD
<MonkeyDust> oppalovesme  wrong channel
<tontimer> MonkeyDust: Nope
<darthdeus> hey guys, any idea on how to solve this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/132601/how-can-i-upgrade-nginx-after-adding-ppanginx-development
<susan_> LOL
<tontimer> If it was that easy I wouldn't be here :p
<oCean> susan_: please don't use the CAPS, also do you have a support question?
<MonkeyDust> darthdeus  ppa's are not supported her, contact the maintainer
<MonkeyDust> here*
<darthdeus> MonkeyDust: but the problem is not in ppa, but in apt sources ...
<susan_> SORRY I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF CAPS
<Daekdroom> Press the 'Caps Lock' key next to the 'a'
<phillip> Herpa Derpa
<gaelfx> can anyone suggest a wireless/bluetooth combo card for a laptop that plays well in ubuntu?
<oCean> phillip: ?
<susan_> YEAH
<alankila> I have an issue with 12.04 regarding gam_server and courier. It seems that I can't read my mail over imap sometimes until I kill gam_server
<alankila> I wonder what might be up with that
<Prnv> <ActionParsnip> insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod gives error: the symbol 'grub_mm_base' not found. Any idea about it. I searched google and still I'am clueless
<gaelfx> er, I should've added that I want it to connect at 300mbps
<alankila> I'll have to strace this next time it happens
<ActionParsnip> darthdeus: the PPA has the later version, run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nginx
<susan_> WHATS UP EVERYONE?
<eutheria> you know what, it is really great that 12.04 is supported for 5 years
<darthdeus> ActionParsnip: that's what I did, and it says I have the newest version installed ... even though I'm on 1.0, which is from the stable branch, not the development
<eutheria> 3 years was a bit short for me to feel comfortable to give to someone
<MonkeyDust> susan_  press shift lock please
<ActionParsnip> Prnv: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1746542.html
<tontimer> Anyone know how to change the ubuntu 12.04 recycle bin shortcut? I've tried with dconf-editor and gconf but I cannot change it, any suggestion?
<tontimer> also with ccsm
<m477> what is name of this panel at left in unity?
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: change it in what way?
<ActionParsnip> m477: unity launcher
<tontimer> ActionParsnip: I want to use SUPER+T to launch a terminal
<tontimer> but every time i press the combination, the recycle bin launchs
<m477> ActionParsnip: and I want to restart it, cuz it stopped but I cant find that command
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: might be defined in CCSM, if you use terminal a lot I suggest you install guake
<hackmaster> HWDP
<ActionParsnip> m477: are you running unity2d?
<m477> ActionParsnip: indeed
<hackmaster> unity 3d
<tontimer> ActionParsnip: not in ccsm either... and I never liked guake
<ActionParsnip> m477: me too, http://paste.ubuntu.com/971253/
<eutheria> does the xscreensaver still give you the old widget set when you lock the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> m477: make sure you have tose running
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: or tilda
<tontimer> the problem is I'm spanish and I use tilda quite a lot...
<fg> ActionParsnip: ?
<Prnv> <ActionParsnip> thanks. I'm going to give it a try.
<irenicus09> tontimer: what does using tilda have to do with being spanish ? :P
<irenicus09> actually I'm indian so I use guake a lot
<tontimer> well wait
<tontimer> what's tilda for you?
<tontimer> maybe im wrong
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: similar to guake
<tontimer> lol I thought you were talking about accents
<irenicus09> o.0
<MonkeyDust> !info tilda| tontimer
<ubottu> 'tontimer' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<gaelfx> the tilde (~) is used to accent certain letters in certain languages
<MonkeyDust> !info tilda | tontimer
<ubottu> tontimer: tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2 (precise), package size 78 kB, installed size 588 kB
<tontimer> I tought you were telling me to use the "tilde" key to bring the terminal :p
<B|tchX> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<tontimer> !xbitch
<gaelfx> !botabuse | B|tchX tontimer
<ubottu> B|tchX tontimer: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: you can if you install the app
<B|tchX> lol
<tontimer> meh
<tontimer> ill survive without that
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: easier to launch a terminal
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: I think I figured out the problem with the wireless, apparently this card uses Draft N, even though they put it a new computer (Asus 1225B). That, coupled with the fact that there's no dimm slot for expanding memory is making me think Asus has lost its mind
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: what speed is your web connection?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> is it possible to add gnome-classic on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<m477> ActionParsnip: I tried unity --reset-icons to restart that panel and it crashed my PC
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: that's not the issue, I need the speed for LAN activity, streaming 1080p video
<Sidewinder> aLeSD, This may be what you're lookin' for: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<ActionParsnip> snips
<Sidewinder> Heh,.
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: how big is your screen?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: that yuo watch the vids on?
<gaelfx> does www.azurewave.com work for anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: site is up, just slow
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: the resolution is 1366x768, which I realize is only sufficient for 720p, but I've already got a lot of videos in 1080p
<aLeSD> Sidewinder, ActionParsnip thanks
<eutheria> i think the left hand panel should be 100% and the top panel should fit around that
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thanks for checking, seems GFW is blocking it, it's probably another Taiwan company
<eutheria> the ubuntu button at the top of the menu should be the most prominent thing on the screen like the windows start button
<zamba> what is going on with ubuntu server these days?
<zamba> i've had several lucid installations just randomly crashing
<zamba> totally different hardware.. nothing in syslog and just random reboots
<Sidewinder> aLeSD, Our pleasure. :)
<zamba> and of course reboots with a stupid disk error during bootup.. which is utterly idiotic on a remote system
<ActionParsnip> zamba: tried booting the old kernel?
<zamba> it replies to ping, but it's stuck with an error which prevents it from booting and bringing up sshd
<zamba> so now i have a server remotely that replies to icmp, but that i can't log into
<intore> hi, could someone help me on samba-ldap? i have problems mounting the directory of homes users from the server on my client. i installed pam_mount but am not sure about the configuration.
<fg> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: I'd use a wired connection :) all I can suggest is report a bug, or get a better wifi chip
<eutheria> can thunderbird be started minimised?
<ActionParsnip> eutheria: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/minimize-on-start-and-close/
<eutheria> thanks ActionParsnip ;) you sure google fast :)
<tontimer> hi again
<tontimer> one more question :p
<tontimer> I recently switched from gentoo and I was wondering if it's possible to compile every single package instead of just intalling a precompiled one
<fg> I nstalled nvidia driver but it is not working and the screen is smaller than before. Can anyone help?
<tontimer> Something like an option to apt
<llutz_> tontimer: sure, but why does one want that to do?
<fg> I nstalled nvidia driver but it is not working and the screen is smaller than before. Can anyone help?
<tontimer> llutz well I'm interested in use every optimization for mi proc
<gaelfx_> ActionParsnip: could you tell me the ip address of that site you just checked for me? DNS is failing for me
<tontimer> speed!
<llutz_> tontimer: then you better stay with gentoo
<oCean> !compiling | tontimer
<ubottu> tontimer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<pgampe> hi all, I can not click the secure now button in preferences/backups (deja-dup)
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx_: 118.163.2.19
<oCean> tontimer: you can use apt-get source <packagename> to fetch the sources
<gaelfx_> ActionParsnip: thanks a heap
<pgampe> what can be missing?
<tontimer> yup
<tontimer> I was looking for someting more automted
<tontimer> like emerge
<tontimer> well Ill keep looking
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: there is apt-build
<ActionParsnip> tontimer: very similar to emerge
<llutz_> tontimer: using a binary distro to compile all the stuff on your own won't make much sense. though it's possible but ... more difficult
<dom_> hello ,who can tell me how to crack the password of a wireless net
<dom_> thanks a lot
<iceroot> dom_: not supported here
<llutz_> dom_: read "man aircrack-ng"
<cbox> lol, Not supported here, but go read this...
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<dom_> ok ,sorry to borther everyone.thanks a lot
<himawijaya> tes
<pgampe> anyone ... deja-dup+windows share, but "secure now" button can not be clicked ... what might be missing?
<DoctorPepper> is anyone here  using  kvm .  i have small issue creating  a OSX vm .  i am unable to  boot the vm
<madlatvian> anyone for chit chat ?
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: well, thanks for the IP. Finally confirmed that max speed for the card is 65mbps (I can't believe it was so hard to find the info)
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: sounds alright
<oCean> madlatvian: this channel is for tech support, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat
<gaelfx> it's actually pretty hilarious, on the page, they first say Max speed says 65mbps, but lower it says connect up to 150mbps
<gaelfx> http://118.163.2.19/product_AW-NB047_1.asp
<captine> hi all.  My 12.04 regularly locks up.  It is very common when opening Skype.  anyone able to offer some advice on how i can see what causes the lock up?  It completely freezes and i need to hold the power button in to shut down then turn back on
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: its not wrong, 'up to' means, 'any value below'
<pgampe> sorry, was away
<captine> am running the  latest skype beta
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: it could say "up to 2Tb/s" and be right
<xtu> i want to is there any voice control software or method to voice control
<ActionParsnip> xtu: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speech_recognition_in_Linux
<gaelfx> I hate marketing
<ActionParsnip> captine: test ram in grub
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: indeed, its clever though
<gaelfx> almost as much as I hate "specifications"
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: but a good usb adapter known to work well with ubuntu and connect it internally if possible (sounds like a laptop)
<xtu> ok, ActionParsnip , thanks very much>
<ActionParsnip> np
<Sidewinder> captine, I can't help you with skype, sorry. But using the power button is not recommended in ubuntu; please see what ubottu is about to suggest>
<Sidewinder> !reisub | captine
<ubottu> captine: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<madlatvian> any one know how ubuntu's work is going with the arm processor
<ForgeAus> does KDM use X? or is it something else?
<oCean> !arm | madlatvian
<ubottu> madlatvian: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<fahmyboy> Hi All,  can anyone suggest what is the best way to sync an ipod?
<fahmyboy> is it itunes + wine?
<ForgeAus> I think there might be something wrong with my display ... I don't know whats going on here, just seems to be one disaster after another
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | fahmyboy
<ubottu> fahmyboy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ubuntunobody> hi, anyone else getting weird python errors w/ apport-gtk after upgrading to 12.04, any ideas how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> fahmyboy: rhythmbox may do it, there is also ifuse which may help. The only real way I've seen is run virtualbox (non OSE version) and run a full windows install then install iTunes
<smf> gonna use windows now, so ican use the LATEST free open source software such as gimp 2.8
<smf> with ubuntu, you always using old free open source software
<smf> the best platform for free open source software is windows
<fahmyboy> hi Parsnip
<smf> with windows you always have access to the very latest free open source software
<madlatvian> what are you out of your mind
<fahmyboy> what is virtual box?
<smf> virtualbox is a virtual machine
<oCean> smf: if you just came to rant, please do that somewhere else
<Sidewinder> Don't feed the troll.
<smf> why the fuck can windows ppl have gimp 2.8 but i cant?
<ForgeAus> its a subsystem that runs a virtual computer in a window basically
<ForgeAus> thats waht a virtual box is :)
<fahmyboy> oh ok.
<dom_> hello,i just install the ubuntu 12.04.and i want to install a 3d desktop,who can tell me how to do that
<ActionParsnip> fahmyboy: its a way to run another OS inside another, your ipod thing needs windows because apple sucks
<ActionParsnip> fahmyboy: so to manipulate your device fully you will need to run 2 OSes at the same time, or dual boot
<fahmyboy> oh ok.  so you recommend I install windows?
<ActionParsnip> fahmyboy: or you could get a device that doesn't need itunes and be free
<fahmyboy> that is a depressing solution :)
<ForgeAus> dom_:  3d desktop? you mean like compiz a desktop cube? or
<ForgeAus> dom_:  just some 3d enviroment where you place your windows?
<dom_> yes ,it the first
<xtu> hello, dom
<ForgeAus> if you don't have it, try sudo apt-get compiz I guess
<ForgeAus> oops forgot the install bit there
<ForgeAus> in terminal sudo apt-get install compiz
<LinuxMonkey> !ipod | fahmyboy
<ubottu> fahmyboy: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jp_wanN> hey :)
<jp_wanN> can anybody tell me how to add a program to startup (with "Startup Applications") with a delay?
<ActionParsnip> compiz is in a default ubuntu install
<ForgeAus> (unless unity or gnome do compositing now)
<dom_> ok ,is there any needs to display that effect?
<dom_> to my computer
<ActionParsnip> fahmyboy: you have a device from one of the most closed minded companies around, what did you expect
<jp_wanN> I tried using "sleep 10s && gmusicbrowser -play" but it doesn't work
<maddog320> hi all
<jp_wanN> it only works from terminal, not with Alt+F2 and not in Startup Applications
<ForgeAus> dom_ I guess you just have to configure compiz then, check settings?
<ActionParsnip> jp_wanN: make a script, then add the script, may work
<jp_wanN> maddog320: hi
<jp_wanN> ActionParsnip: I know thath would work but i don't like that solution
<dom_> and i just have installed the ubuntu
<jp_wanN> i don't want to make a script for everything
<ActionParsnip> dom_: you'll need 3D accelleration to get the effects
<dom_> and do nothing else
<maddog320> hi guys just did a fresh install of the lates ubuntu distro and it seem buggy and slow. im running it on a toshiba saterlight c660 intel core i3.Any ideas what it might be
<Simulator> CIAO
<Simulator> ragazzi
<Sidewinder> Here comes the list.
<ActionParsnip> maddog320: what GPU are you using?
<Simulator> HO un problema
<oCean> Sidewinder: please, don't do that
<oCean> !it | Simulator
<ubottu> Simulator: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sidewinder> oCean, Sorry. :)
<Simulator> Ah sorry
<gaelfx> is the flash plugin included with Chrome only included on 32-bit chrome?
<maddog320> ActionParsnip, erm not to shore im a newbie sorry
<ActionParsnip> maddog320: lspci | grep -i vga    will see
<dom_> ActionParsnip,thanks a lot .i think you are right
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: there is 64bit flash too, it's in the partner repo
<dom_> i just need a 3d acc```
<maddog320> ActionParsnip, ill go look now
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know, but it can't download in China for some reason, or at least it's incredibly slow
<jp_wanN> ActionParsnip: Isn't it possible to just put the two commands into brackets or sth like that?
<llutz_> jp_wanN: ( sleep 10 ; whatever -option )
<maddog320> ActionParsnip, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<empiric> guys i wnat to migrate data from old plesk to new plesk
<empiric> how can i
<oCean> empiric: ask the plesk maintainers?
<empiric> where
<MonkeyDust> what's plesk?
<ActionParsnip> jp_wanN: not sure to be honest, coud try:  sh -c 'sleep 10 && gmusicbrowser -play'       as the command
<oCean> empiric: maybe from the site/sources where you downloaded the software?
<ActionParsnip> !info plesk
<ubottu> Package plesk does not exist in precise
<jp_wanN> llutz_: doesn't work (not with Alt+F2)
<sae> MonkeyDust: I think it is part of KDE
<oCean> empiric: there is even an ##plesk channel in this network, so try /join ##pleask
<oCean> err
<oCean> /join ##plesk
<Jwl81> hi, does anyone know how do I get japanese characters showing on ubuntu server? I currently have 2 problems, 1 i can't see japanese file names (they show up as random alphabets and numbers) 2 my samba share sees that too.
<jp_wanN> ActionParsnip: Thanks, works :)
<ActionParsnip> jp_wanN: np :)
<ActionParsnip> jp_wanN: seems you can only have one command, but we can work around it ;)
<m477> how run terminal on 12.04 :/ commands like terminal doesnt work ...
<MonkeyDust> m477  gnome-terminal
<gameid> m477: ctrl-alt-t
<jp_wanN> ActionParsnip: Yes, I had a similar problem some time ago and there i used a script but now i know i don't have to :)
<m477> no graphic menu is very bodering
<belkinsa> Is there a way to only use one folder that is on your main drive and have it always updating the same folder on another drive (i.e connected USB drive) everytime you update a file in that folder?
<Jwl81> does anyone know how do I mount a drive to show japanese characters? i tried 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/HERMES -o uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137' but it doesn't help
<MonkeyDust> belkinsa  ln -s
<belkinsa> I figured it was that.  Thanks.
<dan__> dan
<ThinkT510> m477: hit the super key and type in "ter", first thing for me, i usually add it to the launcher
<Guest55174> ter
<Mayazcherquoi> Is it possible to reserve, say, like 5% CPU? So a program can't cause my Ubuntu to crash?
<belkinsa> Does the drive that you want to make a symbolic link have to be the same file system type?
<Mayazcherquoi> belkinsa: No.
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<madlatvian> you an in other unix operating systems
<llutz_> belkinsa: you cannot create symlinks on non-unix fs
<alankila> Mayazcherquoi: can you clarify. the process scheduler normally dumps programs that use a lot of cpu into the low-priority statuses
<belkinsa> So, that means FAT?
<alankila> Mayazcherquoi: so any other program that in general uses less cpu is given priority and therefore it may even be hard to tell that a cpu hog is running
<ActionParsnip> belkinsa: and NTFS
<Mayazcherquoi> alankila: Well, VirtualBox was just then killing my CPU. It took like 5 minutes to get into CTRL+ALT+F1, another 10 to log in, and another 5 to kill the process.
<alankila> Mayazcherquoi: you may have been out of memory rather
<ActionParsnip> Mayazcherquoi: set the assigned ram to the virtual system to a lower value
<alankila> because no matter what virtualbox does, if it has orindary priority it can at most take 50 % of your cpu
<belkinsa> How to undo a cut after a paste?
<Mayazcherquoi> alankila: I seriously doubt that. Considering it was only taking up 400Mb of my RAM (I have 2GB).
<Jwl81> Why does Japanese Character Filenames appear as question marks in my ubuntu server command line? I've installed the fonts… 'sudo apt-get install ttf-takao'
<B|tchX> what editor belkinsa
<belkinsa> Nevermind.
<Mayazcherquoi> And what are you guys talking about? I've symlinked to an NTFS drive...
<belkinsa> Well, it's you basic file manger on Ubuntu 12.04.
<belkinsa> the graghical one
<stefg> Hi room, did anyone already manage to successfully unmap the F10 keybinding ... i tried gconf-editor, dconf-editor and the keyboard settings applet ... but hitting F10 (to quit mc) still brings up that annoying contect menu
<B|tchX> ln -s /media/externaldrive
<ThinkT510>  belkinsa nautilus is default
<belkinsa> Yeah
<belkinsa> I know.
<jrib> stefg: it used to be in the preferences menu for gnome-terminal
<stefg> jrib: in 12.04 it seems to be set in a gazillion places ... disabling it in the gnome-terminal profile doesn't do anything
 * stefg consideres this as a bug
<belkinsa> I did a cut and paste and somehow deleted those files but I cannot see them in the trash.
<potzblitz> i have updated to 12.04 via the update manager. after reboot the upd mgr says that an update procedure has not properly been completed. partial update is suggested, but this fails. i tried apt-get update, in
<potzblitz> stall -f, dist-upgrade, which don't help. what can i do else?
<jrib> stefg: what does it do when you press it?
<belkinsa> How to get these files back?
<qwebirc7324> when i started the computer this morning, i noticed nautilus won't let me load my home folders (i.e. docs, downloads, etc) without my root password, what gives?
<sae> potzblitz: which version did you update from?
<B|tchX> now I'm in the mood to link my external and use that as home
<stefg> jrib: i have mc running in a terminal... hitting F10 brings up the 'really quit?' dialog of mc (as expected), but at the same time a desktop context menu (like right-click) pops up on the desktop and steals focus
<jrib> qwebirc7324: pastebin output of: ls -ld / /home ~ ~/Downloads ~/downloads
<potzblitz> sae, 11.10
<jrib> stefg: I see... some unity thing then.  No idea
<jrib> stefg: maybe confirm that by trying xterm
<belkinsa> Upgrading from versions are ussally not successfull.
<jrib> belkinsa: please do not say nonsense
<MonkeyDust> belkinsa  i did it without problems
<cbox> i've never had an issue upgrading
<cbox> i've done it to many machines
<Jwl81> Hi, I need help with Japanese filenames in ubuntu server. They're all showing up as ???? and my samba share sees them as alpbabets+numbers. I suspect i need to mount it correctly but I've used 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/HERMES -o uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137' and I've installed the fonts 'sudo apt-get install ttf-takao'
<stefg> jrib: the major annoyance is that i already unbound it in two places (gconf/dconf-editor) ... and it still seems to be mapped /somewhere/
<qwebirc7324> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/971381/ but, thunar does not have this problem...??
<jrib> qwebirc7324: press "reload" in nautilus
<jrib> stefg: is this you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37313/how-do-i-deactivate-f1-and-f10-keybindings :)
<Mayazcherquoi> alankila: Okay, it's definitely CPU usage.
<gaelfx> I'm using NFS to mount a drive from another computer on startup to my user's home folder, but sometimes it takes a really long time to get the file lists, other times it's very snappy. Currently, it's loading very slow, is there any way to figure out why?
<a_b0y> i finally fixed all of my ubuntu problems!!!
<qwebirc7324> jrib: ok i refreshed nautilus. i notice now, that it isn't nautilus that causes this, it's using the "places" section in gnome 3 classic mode.
<jrib> qwebirc7324: ok
<gaelfx> a_b0y: congrats
<a_b0y> i should have just installed windows a long time ago, everything just works
<stefg> jrib: i've read that... but it still didn't help... BTW when using xterm everything works as expected. somehow gnome-terminal ssems to pass the keypress to unity
<jrib> a_b0y: do you have an actual ubuntu support question?  If so, please ask it
<captine> Hi all.  Something weird happening on my machine.  not sure if this came through.  Am having repeated crashed when starting Skype.  Entire system freezes and need to hold button in to shut down.  Sometimes it opens, but am having repeated freezes while using 12.04 and am assuming all linked to skype
<jrib> stefg: and you went to gnome-terminal → edit →  keyboard shortcuts, and unchecked "enable the menu shortcut key"?  I'm asking because you mentioned "gnome-terminal profile" earlier but this is not part of profile dialog
<captine> anyone know how to check if skype is the cause (it is easy to tell when opening skype and iit freezes, but sometimes skype opens ok and later i freeze up
<gaelfx> captine: 32 or 64-bit? how did you install skype?
<captine> gaelfx: 64 bit and installed from skype website, if i remember correctly..
<captine> sorry, from packages
<gaelfx> captine: also, does the sound play properly when you open it or does it not make any sound at all?
<neure> so im installing mini.iso
<MonkeyDust> captine  skype is also in the partnet repo
<MonkeyDust> partner*
<neure> i am now at "choose software to install" page
<captine> gaelfx: skype not making any sounds when opening and closing...
<neure> which one is the minimal / smallest?
<botcity> gaelfx: what is the drive? if it has to spin up it will have a delay
<stefg> jrib: yup! I got used to the stupid default in gnome-terminal... that's teh fist thing i do agter installing mc... but it does nothing
<gaelfx> captine: is it actually freezing or just making the system really slow to respond?
<ActionParsnip> gaelfx: 64bit skype is just 32bit with 32bit compatibility, you install a lot of 32bit extra libs when you install '64bit skype'
<gaelfx> botcity: it's an HDD, but as I said, sometimes it loads fine, other times it takes a while, though once I open a file, such as a video, the video plays fine
<captine> gaelfx: complete freeze.  no mouse movement.  hdd light on permanently.
<gaelfx> captine: how long did you try to wait it out?
<MonkeyDust> captine  delete it and then reinstall from the canonical partner repo
<captine> gaelfx: i had installed skype on 11.10, when did the  upgrade.  when searching software center for skype, there is a package there but it doesnt show installed.  perhaps I should somehow remove skype and re-install?
<captine> MonkeyDust: how do i remove it?
<gaelfx> captine: it might help, but when I was running the Beta, I had a similar problem, though only intermittently, I had to wait it out and then check that it was using pulse for the sound server
<qwebirc7324> why would the gnome menu bar require a password to access home folders?
<captine> gaelfx: is yours stable now though?
<Jwl81> Hi everyone, I mounted a usb drive specifying utf8 but japanese file names are still all showing as ??? can anyone help me? i used the command '	sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/HERMES -o uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137'
<gaelfx> captine: yeah, I'm not having trouble with it right now, I downloaded from Skype website and installed
<jrib> stefg: and if you press f10 on your desktop, does it do anything?  What about in an application like gedit or some other likely-unity-friendly one
<REK_007> ok i have a made a script which requires root and I want to run it at every start up how do i go about doing this?
<ToMo_> captine confirm freeze, but after about 30 secs it unblocks and everything works fine again
<jrib> REK_007: what does the script do exactly?
<REK_007> jrib: it "mount --bind <location> <target>"
<stefg> jrib: F10 always pops up the context menu (depanding on application)... it simulates a right click. i could live with that if it wasn't mc's exit button
<jrib> REK_007: why aren't you using /etc/fstab?
<REK_007> jrib: cause its for mounting folders to another location
<jrib> REK_007: so?
<REK_007> jrib: i dont know how to put in a bind command on fstab
<mi3> hello
<sae> stefg: can you remap mc's exit key to something else?
<mi3> can someone give me suggestions on how to install java on my ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> REK_007: read man page or google "mount bind fstab" (sorry that will be easiest for you I think, but let me know if your search results are confusing.)
<captine> gaelfx: just removed and re-installed skype.  still no sound when loading, but under options it shows that PulseAudio is being used...
<arinov> почему я не могу прочитать microsd карту?
<najam> !
<REK_007> ok jrib i will do so
<captine> will wait and see how it lasts
<ThinkT510> !java | mi3
<ubottu> mi3: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ActionParsnip> [3~
<jrib> REK_007: (I think you just pass "bind" as an option in fstab)
<arinov> oh english support...
<gaelfx> !ru | arinov
<ubottu> arinov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> mi3: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<tN> jrib: Or simply put 'mount --bind /whatever /wherever' into /etc/rc.local on boot.
<jrib> tN: eww rc.local
<tan_> hello
<countfuzzball> jrib: rc.local is the best thing since sliced bread. :P
<qwebirc7324> jrib: any ideas? i have narrowed this down to the places folder. If i just run nautilus, I get full access without a password. if I use the places menu, i need access..
<mi3> ActionParsnip, these are all browser plugins, I need the java runtime, like I should be able to open .jar files
<neweruser123> hello
<neweruser123> i need some help
<jrib> qwebirc7324: I don't know
<vsilv> exit
<gaelfx> !ask | neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eutheria> is mutter not the unity window manager anymore?
<neweruser123> i downloaded amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run but i dont know how to install it
<countfuzzball> neweruser123: make it executable and then run it in a terminal.
<stefg> sae: mc can be used by [esc}+[number] (for dumb terminals) so esc+0 always works. but i would have to retrain my "wrist memory" and i have other boxen without unity, so this isn't really an option
<neweruser123> how do i do that
<neweruser123> i only get kubuntu yesterday
<sae> neweruser123: please have a look at this wiki: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<neweruser123> so what Am I looking at
<neweruser123> i just want to double click  and install
<countfuzzball> neweruser123: should be similar to windows, just rightclick on it, go to properties or somesuch and change it to executable.
<neweruser123> ok il try
<countfuzzball> Then double click it and select 'run in terminal'
<sae> neweruser123:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<aselox> Hello, can anyone help me with this: http://lh.rs/aEw63Tylnnd3 ?
<sae> aselox: what is at that link?
<OerHeks> aselox what is your need for help?
<`prixon> hello
<aselox> a video of my problem
<OerHeks> I just see a moving terminal .
<OerHeks> aselox, pleae explain
<OerHeks> *please
<aselox> look at the border of the terminal
<aselox> it's a graphic problem
<MonkeyDust> aselox  describe what's wrong
<OerHeks> aselox please explain?
<aselox> MonkeyDust, if i move a windows like the video the border is not regular like a lag in the update of the screen. I thought it was a driver problem but the system doesn't suggest me another one
<sloop666> ？
<ThinkT510> sloop666: perplexing eh?
<chu> sloop666: Yes?
<neweruser123> i made the file executable
<neweruser123> but its stil not woking
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: perhaps some background info might help
<neweruser123> basically i have no audio
<neweruser123> A75-D3H mobo
<neweruser123> A6 APU
<neweruser123> HDMi connection, to monitor built in speakers
<escott> neweruser123, why did you think making something executable would help with the sound?
<ThinkT510> escott: he may be building up to that
<neweruser123> no that was the AMD driver i am trying to install
<neweruser123> i downloaded it from the site its a .run file
<neweruser123> no wait I dont even know why im downloading the AMD driver
<neweruser123> the monitor is fine
<neweruser123> I just want sound working
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: what does alsamixer show?
<escott> neweruser123, also what is the output of "sudo lshw -C sound"
<MonkeyDust> neweruser123  in a terminal, type alsamixer - if you see MM (mute), go there and press m
<tiziano> ciao
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: word of warning: installing stuff from outside the repos is an almost surefire way to cause dependency issues and break your system
<tiziano> !list
<gaelfx> neweruser123: did you check in sound settings to see if HDMI audio is an available device?
<ubottu> tiziano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ThinkT510> !it | tiziano
<ubottu> tiziano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<neweruser123> no MM in alsamixer
<neweruser123> can someone do team viewer with me
<neweruser123> i realy dont understand this
<ThinkT510> neweruser123: i'll take a look
<neweruser123> ok
<seizer> k
<m477> unity is based on compiz?
<escott> m477, yes
<m477> so that is why it crashes all the time
<OverkillGuy> did not know about unity
<OverkillGuy> but sure, it explains a lot
<clausen> I get lots of messages like this in my syslog:
<clausen> May  6 10:16:31 computer kernel: [ 2595.359503] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<clausen> May  6 10:16:31 computer kernel: [ 2595.359526] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<clausen> I don't have any disk called sdb
<gaelfx> !pb | clausen
<ubottu> clausen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clausen> (nor any external devices attached)
<OverkillGuy> is xfce really lighter than the usual desktop environments ?
<clausen> OverkillGuy, I don't feel like it is any lighter
<clausen> but if you like the "old" gnome, then maybe you prefer it to Unity et al
<OverkillGuy> you read my mind ;)
<clausen> :)
<OverkillGuy> I'm hesitating to try xubuntu as a live usb
<clausen> OverkillGuy, I'm using xfce directly -- apt-get install xfce4
<clausen> it's a bit buggy though
<OverkillGuy> I expected as much ;)
<clausen> (maybe I should go back to 10.04 LTS)
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<clausen> OerHeks, oh, thanks!  I didn't know about the gnome-panel option
<OverkillGuy> neat yeah
<OverkillGuy> but the fallback had some weird issues (probably easy to solve but did'nt have the time)
<OverkillGuy> so I ended up installing Linux Mint
 * OverkillGuy is ashamed
<MonkeyDust> OverkillGuy  i use fallback too, no problems here
<sirknight> neweruser123,  hows it going?
<sirknight> anyone need help?
<Halabund> I got the Ubuntu Precise Live CD with the intention to install the OS, but the Live CD won't boot.  After about 5 minutes, the booting process stalls.  The ubuntu logo is in the middle of the screen, but nothing happens any more.
<Halabund> Has anyone encountered this problem?
<clausen> Halabund, maybe the CD is corrupted?
<Halabund> clausen, it isn't corrupted, I verified it after burning.
<clausen> Halabund, can you switch virtual console with ctrl-alt-f1, -f2, -f3, etc.?
<clausen> sometimes there's useful info there
<clausen> also, I think the live CD has some kind of safe mode
<clausen> with more jibberish displayed (useful for debugging)
<UidX> Where can i ask english grammar questions?
<Halabund> clausen, alright, I'll try that.  Any other advice?  It takes up to 10 minutes to get to the point where it freezes, and another 5 minutes to boot into Windows and come back and ask again ...
<MonkeyDust> UidX  in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Halabund> UidX, ##English
<UidX> Thanks Halabund!
<clausen> Halabund, nothing else comes to mind
<OverkillGuy> in the end I found my bluetooth works on ubuntu  and not on mint
<OverkillGuy> (out of the box of course)
<sirknight> anyone need help?
<ritesh> hii
<ritesh> how r u..
<sirknight> Halabund,  remake the cd , put it on a different formamt cd/dvd and use k3b (windows and linux good)
<kyubutsu> dpkg locked. "error: dpkg status database is locked by another process"
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know what service or even OS that redtube/extremetube/youtube etc use? Was thinking of setting up a server with my own video files
<escott> !aptlock | kyubutsu
<ubottu> kyubutsu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<clausen> sirknight, why would halabund do that?
<ritesh> hiii i am new to linux can any tell me good site for linux administration
<adison> @ActionParsnip try here http://designerfied.com/753/10-multimedia-cms-youtube-clones.html
<joe_smack> i'm on a new 12.04 fresh updated, installed ati driver using jockey-thing and it says activated, but i have no 3d :(
<sirknight> clausen, halabund, k3b it checks the iso AND th cd/dvd for you   no work arounds just download the program and run ONLY THIS app .. until its done.. oh check the box where it say" verify the data"
<joe_smack> do i need to set boot option nomodeset?
<escott> ritesh, debian-administration.org
<rabbi1> just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04..... after restart my system says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" if i skip this the error is same with /tmp /home etc...... :(
<gaelfx> joe_smack: what do you mean you have no 3d?
<joe_smack> checking with system settings/details says vesa under graphics :(
<ritesh> thanks... escott
<joe_smack> running 3d games is slooow :(
<gaelfx> joe_smack: what does fglrxinfo say?
<joe_smack> what it's sposed too :p sec
<joe_smack> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5450
<gaelfx> joe_smack: sure looks like the driver is working
<sirknight> clausen,  i have found it to be the simple yet very powerful tool for anyone to use.. newbie windows user can "just work " like they're are used to
<joe_smack> indeed, but nothing in dmesg bout dkpms or whatever that command was :p
<ritesh> can any1 tell me what is X11
<ritesh> please
<joe_smack> and very slow 3d, and system settings says vesa
<Lolostudio> Hi. I'm  currently trying to make a new installation from live USB of Xubuntu (11.10), so i'm cleaning my partitions...I had 2 swaps and some bugs, so I've deleted everything except my /home and my ntfs windows 7 part. The problem is that now I have two different blocs of "free space", one of 25 go and one of 1,5 go; if I want to extand my home part, I can only take the little part of 1,5go (this space is placed "af
<joe_smack> i have faster 3d with free drivers
<zykotic10> ritesh: X11 = Xorg = the underlying GUI environment
<xubuntu-guy> Hello, Everyone... i'm having a problem with xubuntu (on the live cd) everytime i try to delete a file, Thunar says "unable to find or Create trash directory"
<joe_smack> so i am sure is vesa
<Lolostudio> (I forgot to say i've just created the new / of 15go and the swap of 2 go)
<ritesh> thans ZYkotic10
<ritesh> what does acutally used for
<ritesh> x11
<escott> ritesh, it is used to draw things on the screen. without it you dont have a gui environment. you just have a text console
<The_BROS> why hotkeys are not working in Ubuntu 12.04?
<The_BROS> Gnote
<xubuntu-guy> this also^
<gridbag> this Flash/avatar bug is completely outrageous: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<ritesh> escott actually i was working on making jar executable in ubuntu
<xubuntu-guy> I used 9.04 for the longest, so i decided to uprgade to 12.04 (the next LTS release) now a bit of bugs here and there
<joe_smack> also the ati driver (post-release) in jocke is not working :(
<Lasher> why no inxi in 12.04?
<escott> ritesh, and what does that have to do with X11?
<kyubutsu> flashplugin update SLOW [http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235.orig.tar.gz
<The_BROS> How to make hotkeys work on Gnote?
<gridbag> In adobe's final flash release, they flip the blue & red so people look like blue avatar people.  some nvidia hw acceleration bug.
<xubuntu-guy> kyu, use flashaid. quick easy installation https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<OerHeks> gridbag, solved here
<escott> !pm | ritesh
<ubottu> ritesh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<kyubutsu> that update is reason dpkg locked on me.
<Shanth> i'm using backtrack 5 r2 and dual boot with win7 , now the problem is i can mount and use a particular partition with root but that particular partition is not able to be mounted in standard user account
<ritesh> sorry
<escott> !bt | Shanth
<ritesh> to sent PM
<escott> !backtrack | Shanth
<ubottu> Shanth: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<gridbag> OerHeks, good for you. i'll come over to your place to watch youtubes.
<xubuntu-guy> Shanth fstab entry?
<ritesh> actually i was making jar executable in ubuntu
<Shanth> thanx
<ritesh> means on double click it should execute
<OerHeks> gridbag the work around was to disable hardware-acceleration.
<ritesh> but i got errir
<gaelfx> joe_smack: then use the free drivers?
<xubuntu-guy> Still looking for a solution to problem: "everytime i try to delete a file, Thunar says "unable to find or Create trash directory"
<ActionParsnip> ritesh: if you make a .desktop file for it in /usr/share/applications it will appear in dash
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<ActionParsnip> xubuntu-guy: does the folder ~/.local/share/Trash exist?
<OerHeks> xubuntu-guy, that happens in a live
<xubuntu-guy> yes, i tried deleting and recreating it several times
<gaelfx> joe_smack: in System Settings->Details, it would say unknown if fglrx were'nt working
<ritesh> acually on double click jar file working
<xubuntu-guy> its just thunar that seems to not recognize it
<ritesh> but after installing X11
<madlatvian> anyone in bris a grad????
<escott> xubuntu-guy, it might be owned by the wrong userid. what user owns that folder?
<ritesh> so it has created intrest in me ...
<ritesh> what is actually x11 is?
<ActionParsnip> madlatvian: can you rephrase the question please
<Lolostudio> Hi. I'm  currently trying to make a new installation from live USB of Xubuntu (11.10), so i'm cleaning my partitions...I had 2 swaps and some bugs, so I've deleted everything except my /home and my ntfs windows 7 part. The problem is that now I have two different blocs of "free space", one of 25 go and one of 1,5 go; if I want to extand my home part, I can only take the little part of 1,5go (this space is placed "af
<escott> ritesh, what is your native language? you might have better luck in a channel where you can speak your own language instead of english
<kyubutsu> yay .. 20kiB/s.. what bottleneck..
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: 20kb/s with what app?
<joe_smack> it says unknow when i use free drivers, but vesa now :( but when i use free drivers i still don't have enough performance :(
<joe_smack> far from it :(
<ritesh> actually.. i am first time chatting in Ubuntu server
<kyubutsu> ActionParsnip: dpkg download flashplugin update  :(
<DrHalan> hey guys. i'm running a virtual server on OpenVZ with linux 2.6.18 and would like to upgrade to precise. is there anyway to do that? maybe run a virtual server on that serverß :D
<Fat-Thing> aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,') broadcom-sta-dkms <--- can anyone explain what does it mean?
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I upgrade to 12.04 under KDE? In Gnome there is an update manager.. Where is it in KDE?
<ActionParsnip> kyubutsu: probably adobe's servers being busy
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: run:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<escott> LiquidDemocracy, from the command line you could do-release-upgrade
<LiquidDemocracy> Why doesn't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work any longer?
<LiquidDemocracy> No new release found.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: it does, try it
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: thats not how you get the new release
<LiquidDemocracy> No it doesn't.
<oCean> LiquidDemocracy: you have to pass the -d option to do-release-upgrade
<LiquidDemocracy> Tried it 5 times now.
<kyubutsu> whew.. 5 minutes. download completed
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: it does, run it and you will update but not change release
<himanshu_m786> hi i want to ask something that is there any way that ... i make a folder and and want see it on a particular workspace and not on all the workspace ...
<oCean> LiquidDemocracy: normally LTS->LTS upgrades wait till next .1 release ie 12.04.1
<oCean> LiquidDemocracy: dist-upgrade was never meant for release upgrades
<LiquidDemocracy> sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<xubuntu-guy> escott, so i changed the permissions on the trash folder, yet the problem persists... http://oi49.tinypic.com/2a7ygwp.jpg
<oCean> LiquidDemocracy: yes
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: -d is for (d)evelopment releases, of which there isn't one
<LiquidDemocracy> I didn: No new release found.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<oCean> ActionParsnip: actually from an LTS point of view 12.04 is still developement, several pages describing the -d option as required to upgrade at this point
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: from the man page of apt-get http://pastie.org/3868848
<ActionParsnip> oCean: seems weird, precise is stable
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, that link is for Ubuntu. Never had problems with Ubuntu. Now I am using Kubunt.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: use the server method, its DE independant
<oCean> ActionParsnip: I agree, but (for example) http://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-10-04-to-12-04-lts
<Varsuchi> anyone know how to change the settings of wlan0 ot static? there is no config options in /etc/network/interfaces
<himanshu_m786>  hi i want to ask something that is there any way that ... i make a folder and and want see it on a particular workspace and not on all the workspace ...
<gridbag> OerHacks : Switching to HTML5 also fixes the Avatar-Looking-People bug, but there are some sites like charlierose.com which immediately run an embedded Flash which wedges, so the "[] Enable HW acceleration" box doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: network manager allows you to set static IP
<Duality> hi
<ArtVandalay> hey
<Varsuchi> action: any CLI way?
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: you can instead use the interfaces file you described
<shredding> Does anyone now what's it with the ~/.ssh folder? I'm trying to push something to git and becoming a Permission denied (publickey).
<ArtVandalay> can anyone from china plz pm me, i need help with a little something
<shredding> I'm not really sure whats the problem.
<Duality> someone is trying to log in to  my ubuntu server with root, but i have root disabled, so nothing to worry about no?
<Varsuchi> action: but there isnt any config options for wlan0 in there... where is that information stored?
<Varsuchi> action: i tried network manager, however, it wont let me save changes and never prompts for sudo (root)
<LiquidDemocracy> Still don't get it.
<mneptok> Duality: you cannot login to the root account in Ubuntu by default. either locally or ssh.
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; kdesu kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   set: Prompt=normal  to: Prompt=lts    save the new file, close kate then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<LiquidDemocracy> I always used dist-upgrade in the past.
<Wawaiftyid> Hello. Who knows a lossless video converter from MP4 to OGG in Ubuntu?
<LiquidDemocracy> What command now do I have to type?
<himanshu_m786> can anyone help me out ...??
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: I gave the command for you to Varsuchi, see the large text above
<gridbag> I like the Adobe Flash Player "Do you want to abort the script? Yes/No", where no matter how hard you pound the mouse, neither button does anything.  This experience is like Windows98.
<mneptok> LiquidDemocracy: 08:54 < oCean> LiquidDemocracy: dist-upgrade was never meant for release upgrades
<escott> Wawaiftyid, impossible
<zykotic10> Wawaiftyid: lossless - highly unlikely
<Wawaiftyid> escott, why?
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: if you use network manager icon in the panel you can set the interface to manual and define address and DNS servers there
<mneptok> LiquidDemocracy: dist-upgrade has *never* moved between versions. ever.
<Duality> mneptok, cool :) thanks, i've enabled root before though, and then tried to disable, (can't log in as root so i assume it's ok?)
<LiquidDemocracy> mneptok, yes, but then what was?
<aeurielesn> Hi guys I haven't been able to use public key authentication following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys - it keeps asking me repeatedly for my passphrase. Even using 'ssh -i' did't work. Anyone willing to help me figure out what's wrong?
<Wawaiftyid> ok, minimun-loss then
<gridbag> How hard is it for a program to exit(1), anyway?
<Lolostudio> Hum, i cant manage to fix it...I still have 25 go of free spaces I can't use to enlarge my /home partition, and a 1,5 go bloc of free space I can use to do so...but if I do so, i will still have a 25go bloc of wasted, non-used space...idea?
<escott> Wawaiftyid, you can't convert between two different lossy codecs and expect it to be lossless unless there is some kind of isomorphism between the representations, which there won't be for mp4 and ogg
<LiquidDemocracy> sudo do-release-upgrade does not find a new release.
<zykotic10> Wawaiftyid: Theora video isn't near the quality of MP4
<sae> LiquidDemocracy: I think you do get  kernel updates with it though
<mneptok> Duality: you might consider installing denyhosts
<Varsuchi> action: if I just add my wlan0 optjons to interface will it just override any network manager settings?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: did you edit the file first?
<LiquidDemocracy> sae, I want 12.04
<Varsuchi> /etc/network/interface
<Varsuchi> i mean
<Wawaiftyid> All I want to do is to convert some videos from MP4 to OGG. I don't want to loss too much quality. Can that be possible?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, no
<jrib> LiquidDemocracy: what release are you on?
<ActionParsnip> Varsuchi: if you define the network in the interfaces file then the interface will not be managable by network manager
<escott> Wawaiftyid, just use the maximum quality setting available to you in ogg123
<LiquidDemocracy> jrib, 11.10
<oCean> jrib: good question
<Varsuchi> action: i see. thats why there is no config options in there then.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: i did say to edit the file, it was quite clear. I even gave the command to open it as writable
<zykotic10> Wawaiftyid: why do you want OGV?
<mneptok> LiquidDemocracy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<zykotic10> Wawaiftyid: if this video or audio?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: kdesu kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Varsuchi> action: what icon are you referring to, the one in settings or one thats installed after the cfommand you sent?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: clear as day....
<Duality> mneptok, looks usefull thanks :)
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, sorry I missed that line before
<Wawaiftyid> zykotic10, video. I have choose .flac for audio. I want to move to free software.
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: its in amongst the others
<LiquidDemocracy> kdesu kate /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades command not found
<Wawaiftyid> escott, I will search information about ogg123
<LiquidDemocracy> What is kdesu ?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: just run your text editor in the usual way to edit the file as root
<zykotic10> Wawaiftyid: have you tried oggconvert?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: kdesudo kate     /    kdesudo kwrite
<madlatvian> who fight against communism and capitalism
<ThinkT510> LiquidDemocracy: kde equivilent of gksudo
<ActionParsnip> madlatvian: wrong channel dude
<sae> madlatvian: priika
<Wawaiftyid> zykotic10, yes, but it does a very bad sound convertion for deep sound.
<LiquidDemocracy> Never used gksudo
<LiquidDemocracy> What is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<ThinkT510> !gksudo | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: sudo is ONLY for CLI based commands like apt-get, cp, mv etc
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: gksudo and kdesudo are for GUI apps (but can be used for CLI too) and setup the environment correctly
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: running GUI apps with sudo will break your OS by damaging ownerships of files
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, thx
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: technically i'd say s/OS/user account/ to make your above statement true
<Lolostudio> Hum, i cant manage to fix it...I still have 25 go of free spaces I can't use to enlarge my /home partition, and a 1,5 go bloc of free space I can use to do so...but if I do so, i will still have a 25go bloc of wasted, non-used space...idea?
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: true, but observed functionality will be impaired ;)
<zykotic10> ActionParsnip: end result would be the same ;)
<ActionParsnip> zykotic10: but you are right
 * mneptok welcomes .mm to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+question/184814    another example, the bottom most few replies are most interesting
<escott> Lolostudio, move/resize the partitions as necessary to get what you want?
<rebourn> hello
<madlatvian> gello
<root___> running ubuntu on android
<rebourn> rebourn@laftof:~$ sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
<rebourn> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<rebourn> what am I doing wrong?
<alankila> rebourn: you probably forgot to mount your disk image in /mnt/gentoo or something.
<zykotic10> rebourn: are you trying to chroot do a different architecture?  32 vs 64 bit type thing?
<escott> rebourn, 64bit vs 32bit version incompatibility
<mneptok> alankila: Gentoo?
<rebourn> arent they both 32b?
<alankila> ah excuse me. The error is indeed "Exec format error"
<Lolostudio> escott: that's the point; i can't! I can take the little bloc of 1,5 go to enlarge my /home, but i can't use at all the 25go bloc of free space remaining!
<alankila> sorry about that. Somehow I thought it said "no such file or directory". I guess I've seen that about 1000 times too many. :-/
<rebourn> how do I solve this?
<escott> Lolostudio, why dont you paste the output of /proc/partitions so that we can know what you are seeing
<alankila> rebourn: uname -a, is the kernel you currently run 32-bit? is the /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash 64-bit?
<rebourn> i think they are  both 32b
<mneptok> alankila: i was wondering why you used /mnt /gentoo as a mount point suggestion for Android and Ubuntu.
<alankila> mneptok: and why would you wonder about that? I am just echoing back what rebourn said
<escott> Lolostudio, or sudo parted -l /dev/sda
<mneptok> alankila: sorry, my mistake.
<rebourn> Linux laftof 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<rebourn> im guessing 32 on the ubuntu
<alankila> rebourn: okay, that would be a 32-bit kernel... so yeah, probably your mount point has 64-bit binaries and they won't work.
<escott> rebourn, that is a 32bit system
<Lolostudio> escott: Modèle: ATA ST3250310AS (scsi) - Disque /dev/sda : 250GB - Taille des secteurs (logiques/physiques): 512B/512B
<Lolostudio> Table de partitions : msdos
<Lolostudio> Numéro  Début   Fin    Taille  Type     Système de fichiers  Fanions
<Lolostudio>  1      32,3kB  143GB  143GB   primary  ntfs                 démarrage
<Lolostudio>  3      184GB   249GB  65,0GB  primary  ext4
<Lolostudio> Modèle: Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 (scsi)
<FloodBot1> Lolostudio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lolostudio> Disque /dev/sdb : 4063MB
<mneptok> rebourn: no guess, it's i386 with a PAE kernel.
<escott> !paste | Lolostudio
<ubottu> Lolostudio: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lolostudio> oh, sorry
<rebourn> the gentoo im after should also be 32bit
<alankila> rebourn: what is the opinion of the "file" command about /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash
<Lolostudio> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/971579/
<rebourn> ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped
<rebourn> 64
<escott> rebourn, not going to work. boot a 64bit livecd if you want to bootstrap 64bit gentoo
<rebourn> im having troubles with liveCDs
<rebourn> the crash my display at the start of the installation
<escott> Lolostudio, so you should have about 40 gigs space between 143GB and 184GB for a primary partition, and maybe a gig or less between 249GB and the end of the disk
<rebourn> some horrible textures and colors
<escott> !nomodeset | rebourn
<ubottu> rebourn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rebourn> got it
<rebourn> will give it another shot
<rebourn> does gentoo have a 32 bit installation?
<ActionParsnip> rebourn: ask in #gentoo
<rebourn> right :)
<rebourn> thanks
<matthewL> ubuntu is awesome!
<rebourn> im just starting out with linux
<rebourn> 3 days 3 headaches, but loving it so far
<Lolostudio> escott: but i can't do it, i can't change what's remaining...the 1 is my windows, which is 143gb, the number 3 is my /home, so I have 40 gb remlaining as you pointed out, but I can only use these 40 go to make the swap and the /, i can't take them as /home.
<najam> ls -l
<ThinkT510> Lolostudio: are you booted into the system or a livecd?
<Lolostudio> ThinkT510: i'm on a live xubuntu cd
<escott> Lolostudio, so move or resize the partition. you keep saying you cant, but the problem is evidently you dont know how. so use gparted which is on the livecd and select the partition then from the menu there should be an option to move or resize
<escott> Lolostudio, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<ThinkT510> Lolostudio: what are you trying to do exactly? just resize partitions?
<aaas> anyone have any experience with raid0 on ubuntu using one of the raid systems that come on most motherboards these days, how easy is it to implment, did you notice speed increase (for a file server for 4gb)
<tbrown2012> LOLostudio: How do you like xubuntu I had used it for a little bet. But it was eating a lot of memory on my computer so I change to lubuntu:) I love it:)
<Lolostudio> escott: I know how to do this...but when I do it, it says that "Maximum partition size" is my actual size + 1,3 gb maximum
<phillip> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<escott> Lolostudio, you have to move it first
<alankila> aaas: a lot of us do not use motherboard-integrated raids at all. It's usually just a software driver trick with a little bit of bios support to it
<escott> Lolostudio, resizing is ONLY to grow at the end. you cannot grow the front of a partition. you need to move it to where you want it to start and then grow it
<tbrown2012> phillip: Please stay on topic
<enzotib> phillip, have you some spare semi-colon for me too?
<escott> aaas, use mdadm don't use fakeraid
<phillip> Sorry
<Lolostudio> escott: oh...so if i want to resize my /home i need to put it before the big block of 25go free space, right?
<ActionParsnip> escott: sounds like a charity - faker aid ;)
<aaas> escott alankila is it worth it?
<alankila> aaas: an actual design for raid is a separate card you plug the drives into with on-board memory, and specialized driver that works with that particular type of raid.
<alankila> aaas: no, it's probably not worth it
<escott> aaas, fake-raid is not worth it. mdadm is
<tbrown2012> phillip: It all Cool:) What kind of linux distro are you running
<ThinkT510> Lolostudio: perhaps a screenshot of gparted will clear things up
<aaas> this would be for a fileserver with heavy load
<escott> Lolostudio, you need to move it forward to make it so that you can grow from the end until it is as big as you need
<alankila> aaas: raid is useful, but just use the mdadm thing against it. The mobo solutions do not have real hardware support and therefore the regular mdadm should be better
<Lolostudio> ThinkT510: okay
<escott> Lolostudio, if you want a 50GB home it needs to start at 200GB so that 200-250 can all be /home
<ingenieroariel> Hello channel, is it possible to copy packages from the multiverse into a PPA in Launchpad?
<ingenieroariel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jai-imageio-core/1.2-1ubuntu1
<ingenieroariel> or alternatively to make a PPA depend on multiverse
<aaas> alankila escott how much of a pain would it be if a drive fails... do you need same type, same speed?  i keep two backups already of data of course
<Othi`> hi, i have a htpc connected to my tv, worked for like a year, now i get 'no signal' after the ubuntu splash screen - this is my xorg log, it says no screens found... http://paste.ubuntu.com/969794/
<Othi`> although just now it says [    27.105] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<alankila> aaas: well as a rule a new drive to be added to an existing raid has to be at least as large as the one it is replacing.
<alankila> if there is excess space, you might choose to just waste it
<escott> aaas, with fake-raid it would have to match. mdadm is more flexible in that regard, but you would need to have a matching size for the mdadm device, but mdadm can be put above or below the partition table giving you lots of flexibility
<aaas> when we say 'the same' are we talking +/- a gig or so?   i dont want to buy a different brand and realize that it's too small by 400meg or something
<solarbaby> I plan on installing Ubuntu 12.04 to my 2009 Mac Mini and I was wondering if I still have to flash firmware and deal with efi boot loaders and all that?
<alankila> aaas: well if you really talk about raid0, if a drive fails we generally think all data on the array was lost and it's time to rebuild
<escott> aaas, that would be a problem with fake-raid.
<alankila> aaas: so you can opt to reduce disk partition sizes slightly when you make your new raid0 to match the slightly smaller capacity of either drive
<aaas> alankila if a dirve fails i just replice the drive, use the remaining working drive and copy everything back, thats what 'rebuild' means?
<mantas> Swap:  2025468k total,        0k used,  2025468k free,  1062428k cached
<alankila> aaas: well in that case you probably think about raid1 or some other level with redundancy
<alankila> I thought you said raid0 earlier
<escott> aaas, *YOU* said you were going to use raid0, but you are describing raid1
<aaas> alankila i did, no i have backups
<aaas> no no i have the backups
<Lolostudio> escott: oh, i tried something else in gparted; i can now resize it from backward anf from forward, i think it's what i wanted...thanks :)
<aaas> i want raid0
<aaas> but if a drive fails i grab the copy from the backup
<aaas> not the raid
<aaas> my question is that if one drive fails the other drive is still available to use?
<Lolostudio> escott: (but i hadn't to move it, seems i can resize in any sense directly O_o)
<ThinkT510> Lolostudio: wouldn't happen to be neweruser would you?
<aaas> both drives dont die because one does
<aaas> ?
<alankila> aaas: disk failures are usually independent
<aaas> alankila ok just making sure
<alankila> of course you might have a power spike in PSU that fries everything
<escott> alankila, they are actually strongly correlated by environmental factors
<alankila> escott: true enough, but at least I have not had multiple drives fail the same day yet
<alankila> same week, yes. :-/
<aaas> how often do they fail
<zykotic10> aaas: if you use RAID0 and one drive dies, you loose everything - RAID0 is not fault tolerant in any way
<aaas> for you
<mneptok> aaas: in RAID 0, there is no redundancy. if one drive physically fails, the entire array goes down.
<escott> aaas, if you have raid0 and a drive fails, you might as well consider the entire thing to have failed, replace the bad hardware and make a NEW raid structure. thats what we mean by replace. new structure on 1/2 the same hardware
<madlatvian> hi
<Lolostudio> ThinkT510: hum, i've been on ubuntu for about 4 or 5 monthes and i can manage to get what i want inside, but i never understand that silly partioning step... :'(
<alankila> aaas: well, the thing with RAID is that you tend to choose identical disks from identical time to use in identical conditions under identical load
<aaas> but ill have a backup
<STOUN> Hi , can someone help me ? Im using ubuntu 12.04 and just did some wrong setting on my admin account with compiz ... now when I log into my account I see just black background and launcher dont start ... I can do nothing there , is there some possible way how to restore it ?
<aaas> so it wont matter
<aaas> sure
<aaas> i lose everything but i have a backup
<ThinkT510> Lolostudio: partitioning is easy when you know how
<alankila> aaas: so all the drives in a RAID array have a higher than usual chance to fail close to each other because so many factors happen to become controlled
<mneptok> aaas: LVM offers the exact same functionality as RAID 0, is built-in to the kernel, and is far easier to set up.
<Lolostudio> ThinkT510: maybe, but it doesn't look intuitive and confident at all x')
<aaas> i cant remember the last time a drive failed on me, im wondering how much faster the drives would fail, my drives have all lasted until the net upgrade
<aaas> mneptok thanks ill look into it
<alankila> aaas: statistically there is about 6 % chance per year for a drive to fail
<ThinkT510> Lolostudio: seems intuitive to me, just resize by dragging
<alankila> 20 % chance if that drive displays any SMART errors
<ActionParsnip> aaas: really, we have a few thousand server and we replace about 3 a month, ish
<toscho> hi, I want to change some keyboard behaviours, but I'm on lubuntu, so I can't rely on the gnome-settings for keyboard.
<toscho> 1. ctrl-alt-bksp for terminate
<mneptok> aaas: after 3 decades playing with computers, i have learned to never ever say things like, "i have never had _____ fail on me." because now it will.
<escott> aaas, LVM does JBOD very well. i dont think it does stripping so if you want the performance increase from stripping over JBOD then you need mdadm
<toscho> 2. keycodes 166 and 167 for home and end
<toscho> 3. caps-lock should be compose-key
<alankila> aaas: that works out to around 10 years of life before 50 % of drive population has failed
<toscho> 4. power-button should invoke logout dialog
<alankila> aaas: but there's degree of uncertainty about these figures. I got them from the google harddisk survey
<ThinkT510> !enter | toscho
<ubottu> toscho: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lolostudio> oh, btw, just got a message after resizing, "Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the GNU/Linux partition containing /boot, or if you move the Windows system partition C:." is it normal since my boot flag isn't on the sd3 that i've resized, but on the sda1 i haven't touched at all?
<aaas> yeah im just hammering this poor two disk (1tb,2tb) server from the network constantly, i would think a raid0 or something would be abetter setup logistically
<escott> Lolostudio, the boot flag doesnt matter to linux
<ActionParsnip> Lolostudio: the boot flag doesn't mean anything to grub
<alankila> aaas: drives do not suffer from head movement very much, so usage does not matter, at least if drive temperatures do not rise significantly because of it
<alankila> ideal drive temperature is somewhere between 40 to 50 C iirc, again statistically
<ActionParsnip> aaas: you using SQL?
<omerta> hy
<Lolostudio> escott:  oh...so what do i have to do if i want to resize it? was it just a bot message, or will i really break something if i continue? :s
<rabbi1> upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, but after restart, doesn't load ubuntu ... says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" How to get my ubuntu back ?
<aaas> ActionParsnip no, just access for movies, backup coppying, grabbing files across the network
<ActionParsnip> aaas: thats not hammering it much
<omerta> what is the easy way to learn ubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> omerta: use the OS
<solarbaby> is anybody else running Ubuntu 12.04 on a Mac?
<escott> Lolostudio, you just moved a /home partition. so it doesn't have a /boot. its just a reminder to those who move / or /boot and forget to reinstall their bootloader
<ActionParsnip> omerta: same way you learned WIndows
<ThinkT510> omerta: use it, vms are great to practice on
<aaas> ActionParsnip yeah probably only when the backups take over
<ActionParsnip> aaas: then its only reading the disk, writes are what really work drives
<omerta> ok ..but are many commands
<omerta> :D
<STOUN> Hello , can you help me ? I changed profile on my ubuntu 12.04 from unity to something another using compiz . Now I see just black background and system is unusable . Now Im logged to guest account . Is there some possible way how to restore my admin acc ? Thanks for answers
<ActionParsnip> aaas: try a large SQL database with a query to search and replace commands, takes a few days to run with near 100% disk utilisation
<aaas> ActionParsnip how much real-world increase in speed would occur on a raid0, say in copying a 16 gig file
<Lolostudio> escott: oh, great. I'm applying changes and i'll try to install, thansk a lot escott and ThinkT510 :)
<alankila> aaas: you can ideally read and write sequentially doubly as fast
<sae> rabbi1:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747835
<alankila> aaas: but that assumes disks were the only limiting factor to performance. Even if you have gigalan, you can only read/write 100 MB/s over that
<alankila> or well, 120 MB/s as it's 8 bits per byte
<ActionParsnip> aaas: should be a lot faster, depends how many drives you RAID
<alankila> aaas: to clarify, that was for going from 1 drive to 2 drives
<omerta> anyone from romania??
<aaas> alankila eys gigalan, pcie the dives are probably the limit
<solarbaby> The Apple support desk refuses to help me replace osx with Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> solarbaby: are you surprised?
<solarbaby> hahaha :)
<escott> aaas, on the other hand if you have multiple readers and their reads are statistically spread out over the disks jbod might outperform raid1 because jbod might avoid seeks (each drive just read sequential blocks independently)
<alankila> aaas: a single harddisk can often read/write around 80 MB/s today. I'm afraid your network will limit you before your raid will.
<STOUN> can you help me ? I changed profile on my ubuntu 12.04 from unity to something another using compiz . Now I see just black background and system is unusable . Now Im logged to guest account . Is there some possible way how to restore my admin acc ? Thanks for answers
<omerta> quit
<aaas> alankila no i said the disks (pre-raid) are limited
<aaas> limiting8
<alankila> aaas: oh, my mistake
<ActionParsnip> STOUN: log off and log in to Unity2D and you can fix things
<solarbaby> ActionParsnip: know any mac people in here?
<xubuntu-guy> still Dealing with this bug, guys http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3230460.html
<tbrown2012> Am installing wineHQ and I dont know if it frozen or done downloading But I dont see it in the Application
<ActionParsnip> solarbaby: a few instal ubuntu on mac
<solarbaby> ActionParsnip: I was hoping there was a channel just for people like me, but I can't find one
<ThinkT510> tbrown2012: are you using the ubuntu repo?
<aaas> well thank you all for your help alankila ActionParsnip  mneptok escott  zykotic10 ...im still between raid0,lvm,or dont-bother but i defintely am more informed and have a lot to think about
<alankila> aaas: it's often perfeclty acceptable to use multiple disks over multiple mountpoints, if you can segregate your disk needs according to different kinds of files or purposes
<tbrown2012> ThinkT510: Am using lubuntu:) I just installed it in the software center:)
<alankila> aaas: so that way if a drive fails it takes down only its own filesystem
<ThinkT510> tbrown2012: i prefer synaptic to the software centre
<alankila> aaas: before long we have one more option: btrfs. It will do raid at the filesystem level, so you can add more drives after the fact and use per-directory level raid0, raid1, raid5, or whatever you want
<ThinkT510> tbrown2012: more verbose output
<STOUN> ActionParsnip, thanks Im gonna try it
<tbrown2012> ThinkT510: What kind of program is that:) What about the Terminal is that a good way to install application
<solarbaby> Any Mac Ubuntu users in here willing to chat with me??
<ThinkT510> tbrown2012: if you are familiar with apt-get then yes, the terminal is great
<Zig> Someone know how to add a user to the sudoers file?
<alankila> Zig: add user to the sudoers group
<alankila> Zig: that should allow sudo access
<rabbi1> sae: thanks, i did dpkg --configure -a... now it asks me to wether to keep currently installed version or install the maintainer's version. what to do ?
<alankila> ah the group is called sudo
<sae> rabbi1:  no warranties, but I would go with maintainers version
<rabbi1> sae: but default is "keep the current one" i just hit that  :(
<tbrown2012> I need to restart and uninstall some files then
<nannes> Wifi Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n   on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS......... What to do to make it work?
<solarbaby> alright i guess there is no help for me today
<solarbaby> :(
<sae> rabbi1: ok, see how it goes
<kio_http> Hi, I am looking for an (preferably GUI in QT4) application to view detailed S.M.A.R.T information of the hard drive. A bit like hdd-life for notebooks on Windows. I need total spin time etc not just temperature
<Zig> alankila: thanks
<rabbi1> sae: oooooooooops, very hot here,. hope my system will be up and running....
<fidel_> kio_http: disk utility should offer smart-values
<kio_http> fidel_: I said QT4 ... also note I use Kubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sae> rabbi1: are you on a laptop?
<fidel_> kio_http: "preferable" ;)
<rabbi1> sae: yeah, chating on laptop, but it's my desktop where i tried to upgrade ... whya ?
<rabbi1> sae: processing was halterd because there were too many errors :(\
<sae> rabbi1: which one is getting hot?
<kio_http> fidel_: I am not going to install gnome stuff as I do not want so many gnome dependencies ... according to http://blog.volker-lanz.de/2010/05/29/new-in-kde-partition-manager-1-1-ii-smart-status-reports   it works but the version in precise is 1.0.3 which does not have smart
<sae> rabbi1: any options provided?
<cookiemon5ter> fidel_: is disk utility just a frontend to something else ?
<rabbi1> now on reboot, X11 initialization failed.... :(
<cookiemon5ter> if so is there a qt frontend to that
<aaas> is there any program that does general checks and emails you if there are problems with yoru system, i've tried munin and nagios, but i'm curious if there are other options, maybe something that takes serious logfile errors and mails y ou, or runs system check and mails you if there are problems? just curious about the system monitoring solutions people are using
<sae> rabbi1: do you see the grub menu? there is usually a fail safe entry
<fidel_> cookiemon5ter: yep
<sigma_> halo
<fidel_> cookiemon5ter: well - no - but the executable is called different iirc
<sigma_> halo
<CMz> hello, how do I install the "whois" feature in Ubuntu using the sudo command so I can 'whois' domain names? Thank you
<sigma_> jest ktoś z polski ;)?
<fidel_> cookiemon5ter: in cli 'palimpsest'
<fidel_> !pl > sigma_
<ThinkT510> !pl | sigma_
<ubottu> sigma_, please see my private message
<ubottu> sigma_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<escott> !info whois | CMz
<ubottu> CMz: whois (source: whois): intelligent WHOIS client. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.15ubuntu2 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 140 kB
<cookiemon5ter> fidel_: never heard of it
<CMz> thanks
<escott> aaas, smartctl for drives there are other tools for server management i think nagios is one?
<CMz> when I type whois, I'm told about 4 packages... whois, jwhois, cwhois and gwhois.. which one would I install?
<sigma_> sorry how i can switch for my language ?
<CMz> rwhois is the first one, not just whois
<aaas> escott anything that is a bit more broad than just 'smart disks'
<escott> aaas, nagios
<ThinkT510> sigma_: /join #ubuntu-pl
<josten> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 LTS.  How do I get the dash to remain visible on the desktop, but hide when an application is started?
<nannes> Wifi Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n   on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS......... What Can I do to make it work?
<aaas> escott yeah im running nagios, but i think i might uninstall and go with munin, nagios is just a pain to setup
<ThinkT510> !bcm | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rabbi1> guys i am moving out of ubuntu ;(
<nannes> ThinkT510: there's not 4313 in that list :(
<cog> How do I get this junk off my screen?  I tried to load egoboo in 12.04 & it slowed down tremendously, then I got a terminal up and killed the unresponsive game and now about 25% of my screen looks terrible.
<cog> I can barely see the scroll for example
<cog> Would you like a screenshot?
<cookiemon5ter> cog: was the resolution changed ?
<cog> yes
<sae> rabbi1: sorry to hear that. How about starting from a live DVD and safe your data to an external drive. After that install Ubuntu from scratch
<cookiemon5ter> cog: try relogging
<cog> No dice.
<cookiemon5ter> kio_http: have you checked with #kde to see if there are any kde applications
<rabbi1> sae: can;t help.... nothing is cakewalk in here ... I always see lot of people talking about lot of problems every day... What's the point living with so much trouble... ? i wasted my whole day just to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.....
<rabbi1> sae: out of record, is fedora a good choice ?
<josten> cog: try going to system settings, displays.  check the resolution.  I have mine set on 1280x800.
<Belial`> rabbi1, fedora is good, but i always come back to ubuntu.
<kio_http> cookiemon5ter: Not yet ... KDE is awesome but partition tools have really been neglected since migration to KDE4. Maybe CLI would be the only solution.
<rabbi1> Belial`: LinuxMint ?
<sae> rabbi1:  How long have you been with 10.04?
<rabbi1> 2 years, started with 8.04 ....
<rabbi1> sae:
<cookiemon5ter> kio_http: if you don't want to use a gnome utility the gnome disk utility uses udisk
<Fat-Thing> how can i activate my broadcom STA wireless driver!? i always got this error check /var/log/jockey
<nannes> ThinkT510: there's not 4313 in that list
<ThinkT510> nannes: sorry, i use intel, works out of the box for me
<rabbi1> I have almost spent some 80 days of my total time, solving problems.....
<aaas> anyone try ssd caching on ubuntu like bcache or flashcashe?  was it worth it?
<sae> rabbi1: during those 2 years, how did it feel?
<escott> aaas, if you only stream the data once it wont help
<rabbi1> I know the Live CD works good enough, but that's good for people who are installing ubuntu for first time. but the upgrade has problems and bugs....
<aaas> escott what do you mean 'stream'
<sae> rabbi1: what kind of problems? HW? SW?
<escott> aaas, yours was a media streaming server right?
<rabbi1> I can even see lot of people raising lot of bugs, sad.... :(
<ThinkT510> rabbi1: i've always fresh installed
<aaas> escott oh no, its lots of things but it does stream
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> aaas, caching only helps if file reads/writes are correlated across time. if you read once and then not again for a few hours it wont do much for you
<rabbi1> sae: infact both, I use AMD with nvidia, initially i had to sit a complete day to may my nvidia graphics card work ....
<mneptok> rabbi1: specific support questions and answers on this channel, please
<aaas> escott i see, which is why caching the os drive is most helpful
<rabbi1> ThinkT510: correct, that's better, should checkoff upgrade button from the update-manager, sucks man
<viril> question: grub error 15 on an 9.x ubuntu. fired up 11.04 livecd, fdisk -l shows 2 disks with linux raid autodetect. how to recover boot please?
<escott> aaas, on a server most of the OS could fit in ram, but yes caching the os drive would be "better" bcache benchmarks are great for things like sql. lots of reads and writes to the same area of the disk
<ThinkT510> viril: the 9.x series is no longer supported
<aaas> escott ah i see, have you used it before?
<viril> ThinkT510: i understand but any idea on how to go about this? this is an email server and i need to get solution asap. thank you.
<escott> aaas, you might have a multi-terrabyte database but only the recent data is updated, or maybe data arrives from market sector X and all of the records related to that sector see lots of updates
<sae> mneptok: where can I talk to rabbi1 so it doesn't interfere with the channel content?
<mneptok> !offtopic | sae
<ubottu> sae: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<viril> ThinkT510: system is running on ibm x226
<jll_> hi all, i have some problems with my wifi connection and would really appreciate some help
<sae> mneptok: thank you
<rabbi1> mneptok: I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, and got this error on reboot ...... "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" and later i followed this "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747835" and after a while now it says "Processing was halted because there were too many errors......  What next ? any suggestion ?
<ThinkT510> viril: i can't help you unless you use a supported version of ubuntu
<mneptok> rabbi1: did you try the solution proposed by rcampi on that thread?
<rabbi1> mneptok: yeap, after that i get  ""Processing was halted because there were too many errors"
<chiliblue> does anyone know of something that can view .dbx (outlook mail box files) in linux? Just trying to avoid rebooting
<chiliblue> outlook express files
<mneptok> rabbi1: when running dpkg or when booting?
<ThinkT510> chiliblue: not sure if thunderbird or evolution support those, i doubt they do
<rabbi1> mneptok: while running dpkg ....
<chiliblue> ThinkT510, pretty sure Evolution doesn't
<ResQue> how can i find out where a shortcut on the unity menu bar points to. the files location
<mneptok> rabbi1: i'd start by booting a live CD or other live media and running fsck against any partitions you have.
<sae> ResQue: you mean in the launcher?
<rabbi1> mneptok: i got 10.04 CD, will that do ?
<ResQue> sae: yes
<mneptok> rabbi1: yes.
<rabbi1> mneptok: will give it a shot... .thanks...  fsck what?
<sae> ResQue: what a coincidence, I just happened to type that command: cd /usr/share/app-install/desktop/
<mneptok> rabbi1: fsck any and all partitions you use in Ubuntu. especially /
<Onixs> how to disable X on 12.04
<ThinkT510> !text | Onixs
<ubottu> Onixs: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ThinkT510> Onixs: if just while running: sudo service lightdm stop
<ResQue> sae: haha that is luckly, is this location used by unity to store all the icons for applications shortcuts, even the ones not on the unity toolbar at the moment,
<Fat-Thing> command for knowing bash version?
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: dpkg -l | grep bash
<Fat-Thing> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sae> ResQue: it looks like that
<zsolt> hi there!i tryed latest nvidia driver,but my desktop freezes,how may I install an older release?it is a nvidia 9400m g
<ResQue> sae: thanks
<Duality> i am trying to setup ssh keys, and i am confused what is my primary machine ? the thing i am on at the moment or my server ?
<Duality> http://paulkeck.com/ssh/
<rabbi1> mneptok: no luck, that disk is damaged......
<Fat-Thing> how to unpack a .deb file?
<ActionParsnip> Fat-Thing: ar x filename.deb
<adison> s
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | matthijs
<ubottu> matthijs: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: ^
<matthewL> thanks, ubottu
<escott> Duality, just run ssh-keygen and ssh-copy-id user@remotehost from the machine you will use to log into remotehost
<Duality> escott, thanks :)
<Duality> escott, i run those with sudo ?
<zsolt> help me please!I'm stuck.how is it possible to install older nvidia driver?
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: actually, my shell requires that I login as root, as I am running irssi from an Android command line.
<four04> I don't think you sudo for keygens
<rabbi1> mneptok: I am getting this after i reboot " **(Plumouthd:115): Warning **: command line .................. "
<Duality> ZsoL, you could go to the download site pick a older source and install via console/terminal
<kala__> selam türk var mı
<four04> If you cannot get a graphical web browser you could sudo apt-get install links and use that
<zsolt> got configure error
<LjL> !tr | kala__
<ubottu> kala__: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kala__> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<matthewL> four04: or w3m, too.
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: how do you mean android command line? Using the terminal emulator in android and running it there?
<four04> yes
<osse> I can't find the "Search for files" dialog. In 11.10 I could find it by searching for "search" in the dash but it seems to be gone :O
<zsolt> tryed to add a maverick line to sources.list,i use precise,than force version in synaptic,got errors :(
<muffins> when using find in linux anyone know what something like /home/this/..     /that means?
<four04> @zsolt if you're using _maverick_ in _precise_ I cannot help you...
<xangua> osse: you mean the nautilus search function ¿
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: I'm running ubuntu from an image file (Ubuntu for Android), but I'm ssh-ing into the Android device as root, then I run the mounting/running image file script.
<ActionParsnip> muffins: / is the lowest point of the file system
<irenicus09> hi guys anyone can recommend a good system log analyser?
<zsolt> ok,if it is a bad idea,what do you recomend?
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: in effedct, yes, i run ubuntu from the Android terminal.
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: not tried andchat?
<xangua> zsolt: mixing repositories is always bad idea
<zsolt> true
<sae> matthewL: would you mind sharing where one can get an image file for Android?
<matthewL> sae: google Linux on Android.
<matthewL> sae: brb.
<Duality> escott, i thank you verry much! that was easy! :)
<zokier`> I got backtrace for xorg (intel driver) segfault, what should i do with it
<matthewL> sae: http://linuxonandroid.blogspot.com/
<zsolt> well what do you recomend?tryed propietary driver,but can't find my kernel source tree,since I use older kernel in precise,because the new kernel doesn't support my notebook
<muffins> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<sae> matthewL: thanks a lot!
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: actually, yes, I've tried AndChat, and it works great!
<osse> xangua, no I don't. Afaik you can only simply search for files whose filename contain what you search for. There was a seperate dialog where I could choose to match filename against a regex, that it does not contain foo, permissions and so on.
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: I wanted to run linux CLI programs from my Android phone with a bluetooth keyboard1
<osse> xangua, in the old days it was under "Places -> Search for files" and in 11.10 it was available by that name from the dasg
<matthewL> sae: you are welcome!
<zsolt> the latest nvidia driver is buggy,it freezes my desktop
<hanning> hey
<jshriver> greetings how do you create a boot USB using Ubuntu?  It use to be under System but there is no menu in 11.04 anymore
<jshriver> basically want a live Ubuntu 11
<jshriver> use to do it easily in 10
<zsolt> try unetbootin
<EvilResistance> jshriver:  look up 'USB Startup Disk Creator'
<jshriver> What is the command for it?
<four04> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<four04> then unetbootin
<EvilResistance> jshriver:  standby, i have to open synaptic for the default disk creator
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: install unetbootin then run that from dash
<jshriver> ok ty
<osse> xangua, ahh, after pressing Enter in the regular search thingy a green Plus appears and I can specify my criteria. My bad :)
<hanning> i am looking for information on hardware acceleration for AMD's Fusion platform, or at least a place to ask that question again ;)
<mikeinessex> hi people im new to linux ubuntu 12.04 infact im new to linux all round, can anyone help me install  theme
<osse> No it's not what it was
<popey> matthewL: where'd you get that? UfA?
<matthewL> popey: what is that?
<popey> matthewL: you said you had Ubuntu for Android.
<matthewL> popey: yes. http://linuxonandroid.blogspot.com/
<four04> @mikeinessex I have no idea how to install themes, I've tried numerous times and I've had no success.  I'd google it.
<mikeinessex> four04 thanks for the reply. i have tried instructions from google searches yet the themes are never in tweaks to use
<matthewL> popey: it is incredible!
<xangua> four04: mikeinessex open your personal folder, Control+H to show hidden directories, search for ".themes" and extract the themes there; ".icons" for icon themes
<mikeinessex> yh i did that i extracted in downloads then pasted into theme folder which i had to make with terminal
<mikeinessex> but still no luck
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: why run it though. I don't see the benefit.
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: apart from to say that you can
<osse> xangua, I found it. I had to install the gnome-search-tool package
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: yes, what I was after was something more mobile than a laptop or netbook--my phone and a bluetooth keyboard for CLI programs!
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: you can use a bluetooth keyboard on the device already and run the native apps
<tbrown2012> I was wondering has anyone installed DirectX under Ubuntu Before:) If so how can I start doing that am going to try to install it with WineHQ I hope it works
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: yes, android has C++ and Perl/Python scripting abilities.
<bm27_> So, I turned my computer on and Flash content is refusing to run :-/ I've uninstalled/reinstalled through ubuntu software center and downloaded the APT from Flash's site. My problem is in both FF and Chromium.
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: however, to get a true g++ or javac experience, full linux is needed. Which linux on android is able to provide!
<ActionParsnip> matthewL: makes sense :)
<tbrown2012> I was wondering has anyone installed DirectX under Ubuntu Before:) If so how can I start doing that am going to try to install it with WineHQ I hope it works
<matthewL> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> tbrown2012: wine is an abstraction fr directx, so installing it makes no sense at all
<tomek_> hi
<tomek_> how change colors of file manager?
<tbrown2012> ActionParsnip: For your information it does not Install it all the way it just a patch of files that are connect to each other: Like a gun without bullits if that make sense. Am trying to install updates to it so running it in WineHQ is a smart way to go:)
<roothorick> When I'm using full 3D Unity, I have redraw issues in Firefox. I'll hit page-up and the screen won't actually change but when I scroll it'll scroll from a page up
<roothorick> this is ONLY when using compiz though
<ActionParsnip> tbrown2012: you don't need it, its already there for all intents and purposes
<bm27_> tbrown2012: According to Wine HQ it seems like there is a lot of work to be done for DirextX
<roothorick> what package do I file THAT bug under?
<roothorick> could it be firefox? compiz? X? Something with Unity maybe?
<zokier`> sounds like video driver issue
<tbrown2012> bm27_ Thank you some one notice the main point:)
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: i'd say compiz, as it draws the app windows
<escott> roothorick, i would disable compiz and see if it goes away. but its probably compiz related
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: does it affect all windows?
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: as far as I've seen, just firefox
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: but if I'm using unity2d, it draws just fine
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: then its compiz
<pac1> I installed phpsysinfo, but /var/www/phpsysinfo is missing.  previous versions had it in the file list.  precice doesn't
<r3b3l10n> Whats up...
<roothorick> apport doesn't want to let me file a bug :/
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: run:  ubunty-bug compiz
<ali_> hi, how can i query for synaptic progress from a command line, im trying to add unity progressbar to synaptic, and that's my missing part of the puzzle, thanks :)
<r3b3l10n> anyne nows the greatest win 7 exploit?
<Othi`> ctrl alt delete
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: that's what I did, it told me I should seek support elsewhere
<OerHeks> r3b3l10n, not really an ubuntu-support issue, is it?
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; apt-cache policy compiz       thanks
<r3b3l10n> yes @OerHeks
<strk> any idea why update manager doesn't prompt me to dist-upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 ?
<Daekdroom> strk, it's not going to prompt automatically until the release of 12.04.1
<ActionParsnip> strk: try:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<strk> Daekdroom: ah! thanks
<Daekdroom> Until then you have to 'make' it offer you the upgrade
<jrib> strk: see the release notes on how to upgrade (if you don't want to wait)
<strk> good policy
<roothorick> ActionParsnip: what's that commandline utility to pastebin off a pipe again?\
<nemchik> not ubuntu specific but im doing a project using the zip command and this is the command im using "zip -r /path/of/destination/file.zip /path/of/source/files/" and the zip im getting is in the right place, but it's contents are /path/of/source/files/[insert file or folder name here] when all i want is the files and folders in the zip, not deep inside multiple parent folders based on where it came from in my system
<chicognu> i wish to load ubuntu instaled on my hd to my ram, is it possible ?
<nannes> Hi. I've a pc without internet connection, I need to install on it some software with apt-get.   How can I download .deb files from another ubuntu-box, (including dependencies) and move them to the other one?
<EvilResistance> chicognu:  you mean make Ubuntu RAM-only?
<EvilResistance> chicognu:  not really possible
<nyuszika7h> Hi
<EvilResistance> not if its already installed (liveUSBs may allow it, but not fully)
<nyuszika7h> Is the big and ugly Plymoth logo fixed already in 12.04?
<nyuszika7h> Last time I tried (11.10?) it was still there.
<nyuszika7h> (with proprietary drivers)
<EvilResistance> nyuszika7h:  boot up a livecd and see
<nyuszika7h> I need reboot to apply those drivers no?
<nyuszika7h> If I reboot live CD everything is lost that I did on it
<chicognu> EvilResistance: i wish to do the same as the live cd with the option --toram, but with the OS already installed in my hd
<ClientAlive> what if I were to pose my question like this... ?   'What is the single, highest performance, way to share storage between kvm guests on a single box? I think that's really at the heart of what I'm seeking - not just sharing storage but the best, most lightweight and feature full way of doing so - regardless of the level of challenge it may present.
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: there are fixes
<inhyeoggim> hello
<bm27_> I think my computer hates javascript...where should I start my troubleshooting journey?
<OpenBSDT40> bm27_: turning off javascript?
<roothorick> there's that too. Sometimes the screen just stops refreshing period
<bm27_> OpenBST40: How would I go about doing that? this is happening accross all my browsers
<OpenBSDT40> bm27_: use noscript for firefox
<NoobTux> anysite for screenshots?
<NoobTux> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xubuntu> hola
<OpenBSDT40> bm27_: there is likely a similar one for chromium, not sure about opera or others
<xubuntu> hola
<OpenBSDT40> !es | xubuntu
<ubottu> xubuntu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bm27_> OpenBST40: Yeah, I've only tried through Epiphany, Chromium, and FF
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: i've got an imgur upload script, it's like pastebinit for images :)
<roothorick> "Force full screen redraws (buffer swap) on repaint" fixed the scrolling issues in firefox
<nannes> Hi. I've a pc without internet connection, I need to install on it some software with apt-get.   How can I download ONLY THOSE (not the whole repo) .deb files from another ubuntu-box, (including dependencies) and move them to the other one?
<OpenBSDT40> !aptoncd | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<alankila> nannes: if you copy them from /var/cache/apt/archives, and place them there on the other host, it might just work.
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/imgur_upload; chmod +x ./imgur_upload; sudo mv ./imgur_upload /usr/bin
<NoobTux> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.org/211317 can u explain this for me? :(
<Daekdroom> How to I remove duplicated entries in the set of applications Dash is showing me?
<Daekdroom> *do
<nannes> alankila: but they are different versions
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<OpenBSDT40> Daekdroom: rightclick and unlock from launcher?
<nannes> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<alankila> nannes: now you confused me.
<Cyberkilla> Dash is rather slow for me, but I think it's just a symptom of an awful integrated ATI GPU :(
<NoobTux> ActionParsnip, Lucid
<Daekdroom> OpenBSDT40, what I'm saying has nothing to do with Launcher.
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: I can't see an issue, the wifi is connected and unblocked....
<nannes> alankila: The pc from which I'd have to take them has a different version of ubuntu, than the pc which needs those packages
<alankila> nannes: okay, I think I got it. See apt-get --download-only or something, no idea if you can force all deps
<Daekdroom> I'm getting duplicated, non-working entries in the Dash application list.
<OpenBSDT40> Daekdroom: ah, just got you
<NoobTux> ActionParsnip, yeah it's working but using airmon-ng ain't possible! wireless ain't there i dunno sounds weird tho
<Leiana> Hi I am trying to run ubuntu on my Acer Aspire One netbook. I have it set up on a USB stick. But I have a huge problem with the graphics
<sirknight> Leiana,  i can help you here i have the same one
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: i'd ask in #backtrack-linux then, they will have experience and cracking wifi is offtopic here
<Leiana> It's like taking up only the top half of the screen and every time I move the mouse it leaves weird trails behind the mouse
<Tohuw> What is wrong with my syntax here: ufw allow on eth0 from any to 10.254.7.5 smbd
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I enable IP routing on my machine? sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward gives "permission denied"
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: the sudo doesn't traverse the redircetion
<SolarisBoy> 'on eth0' looks off
<alankila> LiquidDemocracy: use a root shell, you fall into the redirect shell trap
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: echo "1" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ActionParsnip> alankila: no need if you use tee ;)
<SolarisBoy> or sysctl
<sirknight> LiquidDemocracy,  ad your self to admin lv gruop then try again, after that root lv
<Tohuw> SolarisBoy: so what is the proper syntax for specifying the interface then?
<NoobTux> hmmm i doubt if they'll help me there i've been there....i'm just wanna get my wifi detected tho nothing more or less this ain't about wifi hacking i bet it's still covered here in terms of configuring hardware hehehe i guess?
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, no error this time.
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: man I see u active 24/7 on this channel...I wonder whether you're a A.I or human :P
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I verify now that routing is enabled?
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: if your issue is with airmon then it is offtopic. Your wifi is connected and working
<NoobTux> i guess u're right sorry my bad
<SolarisBoy> Tohuw: off top im not sure - i know ufw is a wrapper around iptables and _everything_ is not possible (not saying what your trying to do is/isn't) but in general there are ways to set more complex rules.
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: i work stupid european shifts so I'm awake a lot but then asleep a lot, at all sorts of stupid times
<SolarisBoy> Tohuw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<ActionParsnip> NoobTux: its cool :)
<ariel__> can anybody tell me if adobe readers bugs is fixed in ubuntu 12.04
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: keep up the good work! :P
<OpenBSDT40> ariel__: ask adobe
<ActionParsnip> irenicus09: you too :0
<ariel__> openbsd whats there channel
<ActionParsnip> ariel__: all software has bugs dude
<Tohuw> SolarisBoy: I read and used an example from that documentation. I'm aware it has limitations, but the manpage specifically states you can specify an interface
<ActionParsnip> ariel__: #openbsd
<Elly1> -
<OpenBSDT40> ariel__: any reason you need thier reader? can't use an open source pdf reader?
<ActionParsnip> ariel__: or #bsd
<matelot> Question (12.04 Unity): I have installed WINE and an app (Foxit pDF Reader), how to launch the app ?
<SolarisBoy> heh
<LiquidDemocracy> ActionParsnip, How can I verify now that routing is enabled?
<ActionParsnip> LiquidDemocracy: traceroute and ping.....
<ariel__> no bui cant use an open source reader i just like adobe readers features
<ariel__> can
<OpenBSDT40> ariel__: in that case have fun contacting adobe
<SolarisBoy> Tohuw: i guess in/out is what your missing then
<SolarisBoy> as per the docs..
<SolarisBoy> ufw allow [in|out] on eth0 from any to 10.254.7.5 smbd
<Tohuw> SolarisBoy: I'll give that a shot, though the indication from the docs is that not specifying a direction defaults to allow in...
<ariel__> actionparnsip what version are you on
<SolarisBoy> well - afaik the manpage doesn't reference that type of usage - and then other than that you have these internet sites..
<Tohuw> SolarisBoy: Yeah, I still get "wrong number of arguments". In the manpage, "ufw allow in on eth0 to any port 80 proto tcp" I am additionally taking advantage of ufw's ability to read from init.d.
<SolarisBoy> Tohuw: i think to review the complete line again.. one sec
<SolarisBoy> it still looks odd... imho
<semitones_tea> Is there a way to make 12.04 login faster? It takes me about 20 seconds from when I enter the password to when I have a working desktop
<SolarisBoy> 'ufw allow in on eth0 to any port 80 proto tcp' this is an example from the doc
<alankila> ufw makes me sad.
<SolarisBoy> me to
<SolarisBoy> i don't get the point - iptables is not that bad...
<alankila> I've tried to use it but each time ended up rewriting the commands into rc.local to do the firewalling manually
<ceausescu> lol
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: hardware specs?
<OerHeks> semitones_tea, get a SSD, saves 10 seconds ( 20 sec from login is not bad)
<SolarisBoy> atleast it seems more normal - in the case of ufw - they remove the need to know whats going on underneath - in turn - remove the actual know how - AFAIK
<alankila> around the time you need to hack some MASQ or SNAT or DNAT or REDIRECT it becomes just untenable. And all the 100 chains it makes don't make me too happy either. Nice and extensible, they think. Opaque and obtuse seems more apt.
<SolarisBoy> Tohuw: your syntax is still incorrect it appears
<ubuntuBoot> !say a
<ubuntuBoot> !seen ceausescu
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<semitones_tea> OpenBSDT40: I've got a hp pavillion dm4, I don't know the specs exactly
<SolarisBoy> alankila: precisely
<ubuntuBoot> hai sa va dau la muie ma
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: most important is likely graphics driver
<semitones_tea> OerHeks: I'm looking for more software optimization at this point -- I installed 12.04 as an update so there might be some things that built up
<semitones_tea> OpenBSDT40: hmm, how do you figure?
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: have you tried bootchart?
<OerHeks> semitones_tea, 20 sec is acceptable.
<semitones_tea> it's not from poweron to login, it's from login to desktop
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: does bootchart go that far?
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: unity uses compiz, compiz requires decent graphics drivers
<Tohuw> SolarisBoy: I found the issue. I mistakenly believed ufw read from init.d, it does not. It reads from /etc/service. I'll just have to make an app profile for smbd. Thanks.
<SolarisBoy> Tohuw: hmm ok
<semitones_tea> OpenBSDT40: ah ok, I'll try 2d then
<SolarisBoy> the rule was incorrect in any event
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: think so
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: if 2d is just as slow then you're likely right, cruft from an upgrade
<ghost__> i need to no why my wm ware is not workins
<meraj> hi, i need help.
<SolarisBoy> ghost__: do you mean vmware?
<OpenBSDT40> meraj: thats awesome, we need a description of the problem
<meraj> B/ttchs_ are u digi doll.
<meraj> ???
<ghost__> yes it not making the orapion systerm
<SolarisBoy> ghost__: can you be more detailed? does it start and you have an issue installing a guest OS? or does it not start any longer?
<meraj> B/tchs_ are u didgi doll??
<meraj> B/tchs_ frm fb
<Desbreko> Is anyone alive in here?
<kristianpaul> Hi
<Desbreko> I'm trying to revert my phone back to 2.3.3 with kdz updater
<ghost__> solarisboy i do have isse it make it it wont install it go through it but when it finsh it nothing there
<Desbreko> Anyone done this before??\
<kristianpaul> My bran new ipod touch iOS 5.1 dont want work with fresh installed Ubuntu LTS 12.04..
<escott> !ot | Desbreko
<ubottu> Desbreko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SolarisBoy> ghost__: make a pastie of the error
<meraj> <OpenBSDT40>,i v downloaded video fro youtube ,bt nt able to ply  wit vlc plr? can u suggest?
<kristianpaul> rhythmbox fails to initialice it..
<DJones> Desbreko: I think there is #android channel that might be able to help with that
<kristianpaul> :-(
<ghost__> it dont say error
<meraj> <OpenBSDT40>,i installed the coded command, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<meraj> <OpenBSDT40>,still nt able to ply
<SolarisBoy> meraj: what format is the video in?
<meraj> solarisboy: .flv
<katia> the woman in black
<OpenBSDT40> meraj: vlc works for me
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: could I post a bootchart here, and see if any of the stuff that's booting is cruft?
<meraj> <OpenBSDT40>,can u tell me wat to do?
<ghabit> Hello. I have installed minidlna server. How to add it to autoload on boot?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: try starting vlc from the command line and see more details on the error
<matelot> Question (12.04 Unity): I have installed WINE and an app (Foxit PDF Reader), Now how to launch the app ?
<OpenBSDT40> meraj: i'm not sure sorry
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: sure.
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: this is from this morning, I don't think it shows what happens after you get to the login screen. http://imgur.com/UEdw2
<meraj> solarisboy: one thing is tat,after terms n codition its nt coming forward option during installation.
<FatPenguin> hello everyone - I have a question regarding btrfs if anyone is available to answer it
<meraj> solarisboy: wat to do?
<mazal> meraj: What browser do you use ?
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: might be pulseaudia
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: might be pulseaudio
<meraj> mazal: mozilla firefox
<semitones_tea> hmm
<mazal> Try this:
<meraj> mazal: tell me
<escott> FatPenguin, if you dont ask you wont know
<mazal> Meraj and is it youtube ?
<meraj> mazal: ya its youtube
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: hmm, that unity greeter looks like more of a problem though
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: you have a lot of disk activity
<SolarisBoy> is that an old system?
<FatPenguin> for btrfs, is there a command line tool to show disk usage (I have setup a RAID10 array, and would like to confirm that it is indeed mirroring properly)
<mazal> meraj: Install firefox add-on "download helper" , that will download the file in mp4 format. Maybe that helps
<SolarisBoy> meraj: did you start vlc from the commandline with the file name as an argument yet?
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: It's been through quite a few updates, is that what you mean? I got it about two years ago
<meraj> mazal: can u say me fr installation command
<echo083> when i make a mv command from my computer to network folder my read write attributes are lost any idea ?
<semitones_tea> OpenBSDT40: yeah, I see it using CPU. anything I can do about that
<echo083> but attributes are kept when i use cp
<meraj> solaris boy: ya
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: more so the disk seems to have a lot of activity during boot, and it is spikey so i was wondering
<SolarisBoy> meraj: and what did vlc say?
<escott> echo083, what kind of network system is this? how are you connected?
<echo083> escott, it is a samba network share
<escott> FatPenguin, its in the btrfs faq. btrfsctl du i believe
<meraj> solarisboy:its nt able to ply youyube video,sm code err
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: not sure sorry, i thought the unity greeter was just ran on the first run
<SolarisBoy> ?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: can you post the pastie to the error please?
<FatPenguin> escott Thank you, I will look that up
<echo083> escott, initial permission -rw-r--r-- and final permission -rw------- on the network share and only if i use mv ! strange isn't it ?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: it may not be "vlc" it may be the file as well fyi
<SolarisBoy> have you tried another flv file?
<meraj> solaris boy_ wait doing
<The_BROS> unzip fails to deal correctly with filename encodings. Whats the way to fix it?
<sanduz2> ssh is asking for an 'askpass' program or 'tty' but the only askpass program i see listed in repos are all X/Gnome based... isnt there some sort of non-graphical ssh login helper?
<meraj> solaris: fr every video sam err
<mazal> meraj in firefox go to tools - ad-ons. Then "search download helper". It should be the very first one showing. On the right click on install. It's icon is 3 little circles (red , yellow, blue)
<SolarisBoy> expect =)
<escott> echo083, a move might create a new file with a new umask. although it seems a little strange. this is a mounted CIFS share?
<mazal> meraj: If all video formats gives same error then downloading in mp4 format won't help
<SolarisBoy> meraj: _every_ video?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: including other video types?
<echo083> escott, yes mounted i can read write like i want on it after the mc i can go in the folder and change manually with chmod like i want
<echo083> escott, mv*
<meraj> solaris: it s able to ply other videos, bt frm youtube .flv video nt able to work
<SolarisBoy> ok
<echo083> escott, where is defined the mv umask ?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: can you try a flv from somewhere _else_?
<meraj> solaris: so wat to do?
<SolarisBoy> read my last comment.
<meraj> ok
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: hmm what does the disk access mean?
<escott> echo083, my guess is that mv maybe doesn't understand the potential umask issues when moving across an fs boundary as well as cp does.
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: in your case, i observe the disk read/write spiking at boot time and then calming down
<lars_> Hello people!
<meraj> solaris: its nt able to ply .flv video
<SolarisBoy> you have high i/o wait at boot
<SolarisBoy> meraj: ok
<zykotic10> echo083: you are aware you can't use chmod on FAT/NTFS right?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: post the error please
<SolarisBoy> on pastie.org or such
<meraj> ok
<echo083> zykotic10, oh no windows filesystem my samba share is on a debian server
<ActionParsnip> meraj: install gnome-mplayer   may help
<escott> echo083, perhaps you have cp -a aliased, and when mv reverts to cp; rm; it drops the archive flag
<echo083> zykotic10, full ext4
<evoc> good evening
<echo083> escott, i just use "cp -rvf" to copy my files
<semitones_tea> there's something causing a spike at 45s, but I can't see what it could be http://imgur.com/UEdw2
<meraj> solaris: find the err:   VLC can't recognize the input's format:
<meraj> The format of '/home/user/abc.flv' cannot be detected. Have a look at the log for details.
<escott> echo083, you could strace the two commands and try to see what is going on
<echo083> escott, ohhh nice idea !!
<echo083> escott, i do it now
<sirknight> zykotic10,  why is that?
<meraj> <ActionParsni: tell me d installation cmd fr gnome-mplayer
<era878> I can't install nvidia drivers somebody please help
<zykotic10> sirknight: why is what?  fat/nfts not being about to use chmod?  because fat/ntfs isn't POSIX compilant
<ActionParsnip> meraj: what does:  file /home/user/abc.flv    output?
<viril> question: mount /dev/md0 /mnt .... after this ... ls -l /mnt ... no etc folder. what's going on?
<sirknight> meraj,  what do you need help with?
<semitones_tea> OpenBSDT40: is pulseaudio supposed to run at boot?
<ActionParsnip> era878: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<sirknight> zykotic10,  posix?
<era878> ActionParsnip: it says driver activated but not in use
<FatPenguin> escott, everything appears to be working fine, thanks for the help!
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: do you have a lot of programs during startup? things in rc.local etc?
<zykotic10> sirknight: basic transplation would be unix
<meraj> solarisboy:  i posted  d err
<OpenBSDT40> semitones_tea: in yours i see it run after lightdm
<SolarisBoy> meraj: i saw it
<sirknight> zykotic10,  ohhh ok
<SolarisBoy> meraj: use file or maybe even ffmpeg -i if you have it installed to print the filetype.
<meraj> find the err:   VLC can't recognize the input's format:  The format of '/home/user/abc.flv' cannot be detected. Have a look at the log for details
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: let me check. dropbox is the only one i can think of
<ActionParsnip> meraj: sounds like a bad file
<SolarisBoy> meraj: do you have ffmpeg installed?
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip: i think so too
<meraj> solaris : no
<SolarisBoy> ok
<meraj> solaris: tell me wat to do?
<SolarisBoy> give me a second type?
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: rc.local is empty, but according to "startup applications" I'm running dropbox, weather applet, redshift, and synapticks touchpad initiator.
<SolarisBoy> i don't know what redshift is but the others shouldn't be _that_ bad..
<meraj> solaris: wat??
<semitones_tea> synaptiks touchpad configurator actually
<SolarisBoy> meraj: hold on.
<meraj> solaris:ok
<echo083> escott, i got the guilty line : fgetxattr(3, "system.posix_acl_access", 0xbffddfc0, 132) = -1 EOPNOTSUPP (Operation not supported)
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: redshift makes the screen less blue at night to help you not stay up so late. it's kind of like f.lux
<koot> hello
<SolarisBoy> oh
<sirknight> meraj,  just reinstall vlc player
<SolarisBoy> thats what i was thinking
<SolarisBoy> or maybe do you have a non-standard version installed? like something from some ppa or something?
<koot> i get error in python: TypeError: libmemcached does not support SASL, on ubuntu 12.04, how i can add SASL to libmemcache? :|
<SolarisBoy> recompile it?
<koot> only way is to ./configure --witch-sasl? :|
<SolarisBoy> --with-sasl
<hosein> h_kalhori64@yahoo.com
<hosein> m,jk
<meraj> sirknigt: reinstallation process ,is same or  different?
<Trieste> Hi, I'm on kubuntu 12.04, and I get this really long error about flashplugin-installer not able to download, when I log in
<koot> ehh....
<SolarisBoy> meraj: how did you install vlc?
<hosein> vrvcwd
<tBag> Hi, How i can log in other room?
<meraj> solaris:ucing cmd:   install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse
<OpenBSDT40> tBag: /join #wherever
<tBag> i mean how fast change room
<SolarisBoy> ok.. i assume you mean apt-get install?
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: maybe i'm slow because I'm using an old kernel? (it looks like 3.0 something)
<meraj> solaris:  ya
<OpenBSDT40> tBag: what do you mean?
<SolarisBoy> interesting
<OerHeks>  semitones_tea what makes you think 20 sec is slow?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: try to re-install as suggested i guess
<SolarisBoy> my vlc works absolutely fine =) .. one sec let me check the version
<tBag> OpenBSDT40: its ok
<semitones_tea> OerHeks: it's a long time to wait after you type in your password. In the past it was only like 4-5 seconds.
<meraj> solaris: can u tell me reinstallation cmd
<tBag> OpenBSDT40: its ok
<SolarisBoy> VLC media player 2.0.1 Twoflower (revision 2.0.1-0-gf432547)
<OpenBSDT40> tBag: its better than ok, its awesome!
<irvken> what is a kernel?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: 'sudo apt-get purge vlc' to remove it
<zykotic10> !kernel | irvken
<ubottu> irvken: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<OpenBSDT40> irvken: core of the operating system
<SolarisBoy> and to install it 'sudo apt-get install vlc'
<meraj> ok
<tBag> OpenBSDT40, how i can write to one user??
<SolarisBoy> maybe you can sudo apt-get update in the middle just in case there was some newer version
<OpenBSDT40> tBag: pm them? /msg nick whatyouwanttosay
<meraj> ok
<tBag> Ok thanks :) cya
<OpenBSDT40> tBag: more irc basics are available in #freenode
<irvken> why are there lots of linux kernels?
<tBag> ok
<stan_man_can> anyone know of a good article on how to setup sendmail on 11.11?
<SolarisBoy> irvken: they change versions alot "upgrades"
<SolarisBoy> irvken: also there are different types of kernels - like those for virtualization etc
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: what do you want to set it up to do?
<irvken> what does an upgrade involve, more drivers, better file system support etc?
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: I just need it running so I can make the php mail() function work
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: ok should be simple enough - do you have a MTA that will receive and send out your messages or are you just playing locally?
<nannes> I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<OpenBSDT40> irvken: and bugfixes and other features
<SolarisBoy> e.g. are you sending to gmail addresses or local addresses?
<jacobrask> Anyone else having problems with the Ubuntu One app on Android? I have a Galaxy SII and it crashes all the time. Is it a new app?
<irvken> ho w do I find out what the best kernel for my hardware is?
<nannes> I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<nannes> I don't have ubuntuCD!  Is there a way to download those packages from the web, right now? I mean, why there aren't http versions of ubuntu repos?
<Trieste> irvken: usually the newest
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: I'll be sending to third party emails
<OpenBSDT40> irvken: not usually an issue, more of an issue finding the right drivers
<stan_man_can> so I guess I need to setup an MTA?
<OpenBSDT40> irvken: usually graphics and wireless
<LiquidDemocracy> Sorry, this is not really an Ubuntu question. I have the linksys wrtg54 switch. Last time I used it was a few years ago. I can not get to its web interface. What could I be doing wrong? Iam directly connected via cable and the IP adressing is set to automatic dhcp
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: thats probably the easiest way. and set your mta to forward mail to a gmail account and such
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: then you just point mail() to the localhost and sendmail will handle the rest
<zykotic10> nannes: tried http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nannes> zykotic10: ye, but I don't see "pool" dir..... I need restricted repo
<stan_man_can> SolarisBoy: I dont even have sendmail installed yet though. I literally know nothing.
<stan_man_can> lol
<Areckx> I am trying to install windows xp. My current partition is 140 GB and it is the only partition, ext4. What I want to do is RESIZE the partition WITHOUT doing a complete reinstall. I want to install Windows XP on a new partition that is taken from part of the ext4 partition, thus creating an NTFS partition. There is currently a linux swap partition on /dev/sda5 and an Uncategorized partition.
<Veseoj> Hey guys, since I upgraded to 12.04 whenever I start typing somewhere after a while it inserts an * before whatever it is. This happens everywhere (terminal, browser, etc).
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: is your ip address what you expect it to be?
<meraj> solarisboy: this option is coming:Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: for instance if DHCP goes out on the router (reboot) and you get an APIPA address 169.x.x.x you could be "directly connected" but still not on the proper network
<meraj> wat to do?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: no clue =)
<SolarisBoy> meraj: accept defaults?
<SolarisBoy> meraj: those are fonts - i dont see how those will help you =)
<Areckx> What documentation would you recommend I read in order to do this?
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: thats ok - its not that bad - sendmail is annoying - i like postfix - but its cool
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: gparted to the rescue!
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Yes I have this open right now
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: http://appgirl.net/blog/configuring-sendmail-to-relay-through-gmail-smtp/
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  What do I do?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: from a livecd?
<stan_man_can> do sendmail and postfix do the same thing?
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, I don't get an IP address. My laptop keeps trying to connect to the router.
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: yes
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  I can make one... Right now I just have the ISO of Winxp as well as a backup of my previous USB livecd
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: postfix has a way better management interface afaik
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: sendmail is ancient
<Areckx> That I made from an Ubuntu machine
<stan_man_can> Then I'll use postfix :)
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: keeps trying?
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: so give me one more second.. ill get a diff articly
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: you can't resize a partition that is in use, hence the need for a livecd
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, yes. I do not get an IP address.
<Areckx> I may have access to DVDRs but I am unsure. I would like to do this without anything but my computer if possible.
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: then you don't connect to web interface =)
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  I see....
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: try to reboot it if it is seems "random"
<ActionParsnip> there was a preview release out 30 days ago for sendmail
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  So once I had the livecd verified running, what would I do in gparted?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: a usb would do the trick too
<SolarisBoy> ActionParsnip:  really?
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  That may be an option
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, exactly I can not connect to the web interface. Already rebooted a few times.
<meraj> solaris: bt this term n condition page is nt moving forward.
<meraj> wat to do?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: i'd need to see your partition layout and what you want
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: yeah, postfix had a preview release out 9 days ago, both extremely active :)
<SolarisBoy> sweet
<Chris_0076> hey, is there any way to keep the windows from jumping back up to the top of the screen when I move them in 12.04 (gnome classic)
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: screenshots are glorious!
<ActionParsnip> SolarisBoy: although the stable is newer
<SolarisBoy> aha
<SolarisBoy> i run into sendmail way more often than postfix at work.. unfortunately
<Chris_0076> for example, if I move a window half way down the screen and then click somewhere else, it will jump back where it was
<SolarisBoy> stan_man_can: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/11/11/relaying-postfix-smtp-via-smtpgmailcom/ | for postfix
<aaas> what is the command to find out which package provides a particular file....so i want the intput to be a particular file to reutrn the corresponding package
<Areckx> http://i.imgur.com/ZuZRh.png
<SolarisBoy> dpkg -S aaas
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  http://i.imgur.com/ZuZRh.png
<aaas> SolarisBoy thanks
<SolarisBoy> welcome
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  We both had the same idea
<SolarisBoy> meraj: im not sure what terms/license vlc installs..
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: wow, that will be easy
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, The linksys wrt54g has a DHCP server, doesn't it. I forget.
<petri_> how you are doing wiht new ubuntu 12.04
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: yes - and they are known to be horrid..
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: resize sda1 and add a new partition
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: reboots usually fix it, but if its old there may be no saving - you can try a factory reset..
<viril> question: mount /dev/md0 /mnt .... after this ... ls -l /mnt ... no etc folder. what's going on?
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Really? resize is grayed out
<viril> missing boot, bin and etc folders. what do you think guys?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: you are on it, you need to use a livecd
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, I tried the reset button. No  improvement.
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: thats not a factory reset
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Oh ok, so that's all I have to do?
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: there is a sequence of pushing the button and releasing it
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Once I get the livecd, I just resize it and presto?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: indeed, if all you want is another partition
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: did you do something similar to that?
<LiquidDemocracy> LiquidDemocracy, then how do I do it?
<SolarisBoy> lol
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Now once I resize it, can I format that usb stick?
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, no.
<meraj> solaris: can u tell me wat is dis,it came during vlc installation,,,"Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer "
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: look at the manual for your device
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  I would need to boot the Winxp image from the same usb
<LiquidDemocracy> SolarisBoy, would you happen to know what the sequence is?
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: if it's a wrt54g - i believe it's hold it for 30/30/30
<semitones_tea> I ran a new bootchart -- it looks like apparmor is going crazy http://imgur.com/MZ5zU
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: so you don't have an xp cd? you want to do it via usb?
<SolarisBoy> so 30 seconds holding the reset - remove the power cable - still holding reset for 30 - insert power cable - 30 second still holding reset..
<SolarisBoy> i think is what it is... LiquidDemocracy give me a second to see if i can find it online
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  yes I have an ISO file
<SolarisBoy> LiquidDemocracy: http://technicallyeasy.net/2008/01/how-to-reset-linksys-wrt54g-wireless/
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Can I do it with an Ubuntu bootable usb installer?
<viril> question: mount /dev/md0 /mnt .... after this ... ls -l /mnt ... no etc folder. what's going on? missing /bin, /boot and /etc. what do you think?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: not sure sorry
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Oh it seems UNETbootin is available for Ubuntu
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from 11.10, but I get this error when trying to use the Update Manager; http://pastebin.com/NYW4EveR
<BlueProtoman> Any tips?
<meraj> solaris: is it compulsory to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer .??
<meraj> kindly reply me.
<Areckx> I have used this program to install Ubuntu, I think... I don't remember if the 12.04 native usb maker did the trick or if UNETbootin ended up working....
<OpenBSDT40> !who | meraj
<ubottu> meraj: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: it also seems your network doesn't come up until about 50 seconds in
<meraj> ubouttu: hey i mentnd name.
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Thank you for the help. This seems like a good answer to my problem. I will let you know if it worked or not.
<SolarisBoy> is that a dependancy of vlc meraj?
<OpenBSDT40> meraj: no, you said solaris, that isn't his full nick so it won't highlight him
<Apoel> need help computer will not boot at all
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: awesome, have fun
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: which process are you looking at for that?
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  Trying to install WoW in Ubuntu...
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  I think winxp is the only solution for now
<meraj> solaris boy: it shows during uninstallation n saying killing of dpkg..
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: wow works in wine apparently
<OpenBSDT40> !appdb | Areckx
<ubottu> Areckx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Martin2012> Hi, I would like to know if Asus Xonar DS sound card works fine in Ubuntu
<drdozer> hi - having weird problems getting my ubuntu PC to boot
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  The WoW installer keeps saying it doesn't have enough processing power, but my machine meets the requirements
<drdozer> it hangs without writing anything to any logs
<drdozer> ctrl+alt+delete reboots
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: the network manager and few other services that should start after network all start after that basic time
<Maxwell712> Help meeee! My other computer somehow fucked up during upgrading and now won't boot properly. It just goes to that purple splash screen with the four little blinking dots and stays there indefinitely. How can I fix this upgrade whilst retaining all of my previous information?
<OpenBSDT40> !language | Maxwell712
<ubottu> Maxwell712: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Maxwell712> Why are bots allowed here?
<SolarisBoy> their helpful so you don't have to be redundant
<SolarisBoy> *they are
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?  11.10 -> 12.04 error?  http://pastebin.com/NYW4EveR
<BlueEagle> Maxwell712: Because it's the offician channel bot? :D
<Maxwell712> I could use more constructive advice.
<BlueEagle> Maxwell712: Then I suggest you mind your language when asking the questions. :)
<drdozer> we can boot my pc from a pen drive
<drdozer> but not from the hd
<Areckx> There is always SOME person behind every bot
<SolarisBoy> evil scientists
<OpenBSDT40> !text | Maxwell712
<ubottu> Maxwell712: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Maxwell712> I can boot from a pen drive, no problem though.
<drdozer> it gets past grub but no further
<Maxwell712> Thank you.
<Areckx> How do you know I'm not a bot?
<Maxwell712> Then just update and upgrade again?
<OpenBSDT40> Maxwell712: maybe starting in text mode will let you see something useful
<SolarisBoy> Areckx: i can smell your blood
<BlueEagle> BlueProtoman: Does it say anything before "could not calculate the upgrade"?
<BlueProtoman> BlueEagle: Nothing of significance, the previous steps go along just fine.
<indystorm> how do I get the video not to blank out after 5 minutes on ubuntu server 10.04 lts 32 bit?
<OpenBSDT40> indystorm: blank out? your screensaver kicking in?
<Areckx> SolarisBoy::  Good point...
<indystorm> yeah thats what I mean... it goes to a blank screen after 5 minutes.
<BlueEagle> BlueProtoman: Well if you're 100% positive that the exact step of the setup process is of no consequense when reading the context of the error then you know more about the installer than I do. :)
<OpenBSDT40> indystorm: turn off your screensaver
<SolarisBoy> B-)
<indystorm> How do I do that on server with no GUI... whats the command for that?
<Apoel> ubottu: once the pc opens an error message comes up saying error file not found and grub rescue and it does not let me boot into windows or ubuntu which i have removed by fromating and will not let me also enter the recovery
<ubottu> Apoel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LiquidDemocracy> I want to do the following but I can not get it to work. I have a linksys router wich has tow DHCP client PCs named "B" and "C". The linksys router is connected to PC A 's eth0 via LAN cable. PC A also has Internet connection via USB WLAN. I can not connect to the Internet from Client "B" or "C". What could I be doing wrong? PC A can access the Internet and routing is enabled.
<BlueEagle> BlueProtoman: It reminds me of this support call that came in where a customer weren't able to print to a printer and when I asked if it was a black and white printer he repliced "No, it's more silvery colored." </digression>
<Apoel> once the pc opens an error message comes up saying error file not found and grub rescue and it does not let me boot into windows or ubuntu which i have removed by fromating and will not let me also enter the recovery need help
<waelsy123_> hllo
<waelsy123_> hello
<BlueEagle> Apoel: Did you install from an USB-drive?
<BlueEagle> !hello | waelsy123_
<Apoel> BlueEagle: yes i did
<sae> LiquidDemocracy: I think you want to do a network sharing scenario, right?
<OpenBSDT40> BlueEagle: that factoid was removed a while back
<waelsy123_> I just need a help to verify my phonenumber for facebook account
<BlueEagle> Apoel: Then it may be that the installation routine was confused as to where it should place the boot loader. To assist you with this it would be helpful if you boot from the USB drive and then start an IRC client from the live environment.
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: hmm I wonder why the network starts that late... maybe that's what makes it take so long for me to get my desktop
<BlueProtoman> BlueEagle: So what can I do, then?
<BlueEagle> OpenBSDT40: Indeed it has.
<jn_> Have anyone successfully installed db2 on latest ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/tMu61b5t
<Areckx> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_Tristan> Hello. Is it a good time to upgrade to 12.04?
<semitones_tea> _Tristan: aye :)
<BlueEagle> BlueProtoman: Well I do not even know which stage of the upgrade is causing the error so for me to help you at all a further description of the error scenario would be helpful.
<_Tristan> lovely
<Apoel> BlueEagle: dont have ubuntu installed anymore as i have formated the partitions but will try and loging throught the live usb
<OpenBSDT40> _Tristan: i recommend fresh installs
<BlueEagle> BlueProtoman: Perhaps more info can be found in a file in /var/log?
<_Tristan> OpenBSDT40: Why, did we get a new filesystem again?
<BlueEagle> Apoel: Ahh, so you have removed Ubuntu before restoring the windows boot loader?
<BlueProtoman> BlueEagle: It's software sources, I think.
<Apoel> BlueEagle: yes
<OpenBSDT40> _Tristan: no, just more is likely to go wrong with an upgrade
<_Tristan> ah
<BlueEagle> OpenBSDT40: What's the factoid for helping people restore the windows boot loader? :)
<OpenBSDT40> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<OpenBSDT40> !brain | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Apoel> BlueEagle: the grub rescue comes in and allows me to write commands and staff but dont know what command to write
<BlueEagle> OpenBSDT40: I could if I would, but you're much smarter and more helpful than I am. :D
<BlueEagle> Apoel: Technically, it is #windows that is broken, not #Ubuntu. :D
<tBag> .
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: it looks like I have clamav-freshclam starting, but I don't even have clamav installed...
<Apoel> BlueEagle: will try and there but thought i give it a shot here first thank you
<kennethsime> Question: UDS is local to me this year. I was thinking of attending one day. Is it open to the public, or do I need to register?
<OpenBSDT40> Apoel: ##windows can help with restoring the windows bootloader
<DJones> Apoel: To fix your Windows MBR, this should help http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392 as long as you've got the Windows install discs
<BlueEagle> Apoel: Google offers this advice: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<Apoel> DJones: this is the problem dont habe them
<SolarisBoy> semitones_tea: thats interesting - are you sure it's not installed? a virus update on startup seems on course with those type of writes/reads
<Apoel> BlueEagle: thank you will check the link
<_Tristan> alternatively, you may consider lighting your computer on fire and then cutting it into pieces with a chainsaw. That might fix the issue.
<BlueEagle> Apoel: If you decide to try Ubuntu in the future please check WUBI. It will allow you to install Ubuntu like a windows application and uninstalling it will automatically restore the boot loader. (if I remmeber correctly)
<OpenBSDT40> BlueEagle: a vm is better and safer
<eutheria> yay i have eclipse using the global menu! so much screen real estate reclaimed!
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I give eth0 the IP adress 192.168.2.2 ?
<LiquidDemocracy> Permanently
<Apoel> BlueEagle: thank you for the hint but i was thinking trying fedora. I have difficulty in adjusting to unity interface
<OpenBSDT40> Apoel: unity isn't the only option
<OpenBSDT40> Apoel: kde, gnome3, xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<Apoel> OpenBSDT40: tried Lxde but everything got all messed up
<semitones_tea> SolarisBoy: it's not coming up as installed in the ubuntu software center
<BlueEagle> Apoel: Then might I recommend Xubuntu, which is Ubuntu with the XFCE4 front end? It's my flavour of choice.
<OpenBSDT40> Apoel: xfce is my favourite
<BlueEagle> OpenBSDT40: I knew I had a reason to like you from the start! :D
<exiff> Greetings, does ubuntu-one support client-side encryption/transparent encryption?
<Apoel> BlueEagle: will try it then before going to fedora
<BlueEagle> exiff: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-security-and-privacy-policies-does-ubuntu-one-have/
<exiff> Thanks BlueEagle.
<OpenBSDT40> !cookie | BlueEagle
<ubottu> BlueEagle: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tBag> IDENTIFY tBag 29051988
<LjL> !identify | tBag
<ubottu> tBag: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<OpenBSDT40> tBag: you'll want to change your password, and do it outside a channel
<tBag> !IDENTIFY tBag 29051988
<ubottu> tBag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> ...
<exiff> That's a pretty weak excuse for not storing stuff encrypted, since you could just do what firefox sync does... but oh well.
<BlueEagle> tBag has got his birthday in the not-too-distant future too..
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I use a PC to route between to local 192.168 networks?
<BlueEagle> exiff: I think that the challenge with automatic encryption is that you loose platform independence. You could of course argue that _Ubuntu_ one should only have to cater to Ubuntu machines and as such you could easily add transparent encryption and not worry about other platforms breaking.
<BlueEagle> exiff: ...on the other hand, when you need access to that file you know you have on your one account and you're at a friends house that only has windows you'll still be happy that you're able to retreive it. :)
<exiff> How does platform independence affect it ? Wouldnt the client just use a key to decrypt the files?
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: How are the two local networks connected?
<ulkesh> Alrighty, I can no longer login to my Ubuntu desktop.  I removed my ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (attempting to get rid of the "enter password" every time after logging in and getting my desktop)...now when I go to login, it goes right back to the login screen, i've tried lightdm and gdm...any ideas?
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, PC A is connected to the Internet via USB WLAN Adaptor and also connected to a linksys router swith wrt54g
<LiquidDemocracy> I want clients connected to the linksys to be able to access the internet via the USB Wlan adapter
<iku-iku> hi, i want to watch a movie with ubuntus preinstalled movieplayer but when i toggle fullscreen it goes to the wrong screen... thanks for your help
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, the USB Wlan is 192.168.1.0/24
<cocolos> how can I stop x while in ssh?
<cocolos> I tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<yeats> cocolos: in newer releases, lightdm is the default, FYI
<OpenBSDT40> cocolos: 11.10 onwards use lightdm by default
<cocolos> yeats, OpenBSDT40: I am on 10.04
<_zion> i got video lag on ubuntu unity
<duryodhan> Hi .. my suspend doesn't work via closing the lid, or clicking on the power button and choosing suspend. Doing it manually ("echo shutdown > /sys/power/disk; echo mem > /sys/power/state") seems to work fine. Any ideas/suggestions on what I should look at ?
<yeats> cocolos: then it would be gdm, yes
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: You want to set up a network address translator.
<duryodhan> Zenbook UX31
<_zion> i got video lag on ubuntu unity is it anyway to fix it quick?
<cocolos> yeats: Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<cocolos> utility, e.g. service gdm stop
<cocolos> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<cocolos> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop gdm
<yeats> cocolos: 'sudo service gdm stop'
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, how?
<cocolos> yeats: I get this: sudo service gdm stop
<cocolos> stop: Unknown instance:
<yeats> cocolos: so is X still running then?
<cocolos> yeats: yep
<semitones_tea> _zion: you might want to use unity 2d, it's a lot faster
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: Shorewall can do that quite neatly. The trick is to configure the WRT54g to use your computer as its internet gateway. It will then handle the routing and NAT-ing of the wireless clients. You on the other hand must NAT to the WRT.
<cocolos> yeats: any idea?
<_zion> i got video lag on ubuntu unity is it anyway to fix it quick?
<semitones_tea> _zion: ^
<yeats> cocolos: sorry, I don't
<greywalk_> hi. is there any information on when adobe flash player is available in the repos again?
<_zion> semitones_tea,  ?
<semitones_tea> _zion: try installing and using unity 2d from the software center
<BlueEagle> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ulkesh> Alrighty, I can no longer login to my Ubuntu desktop.  I removed my ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring (attempting to get rid of the "enter password" every time after logging in and getting my desktop)...now when I go to login, it goes right back to the login screen, i've tried lightdm and gdm...any ideas?
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer | greywalk_
<ubottu> greywalk_: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.233ubuntu2 (precise), package size 8 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, but how should I configure the linksys router. Both local networks can not be 192.168.0/24 can they.
<greywalk_> the installer is installed, the player was removed with the latest update, wasn;t?
<_zion> semitones_tea,  its installed already
<BlueEagle> ulkesh: Well atleast you now know why you rename system files instead of deleting them. :)
<semitones_tea> _zion: try logging out, and choose unity 2d as the session before logging in again
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: I suggest looking up the manual for the linksys router. Normally you would need a wired connection to the router and set it up using a web interface.
<ulkesh> BlueEagle, thanks for the non-help, any real ideas to fix besides pointing out the obvious?
<_zion> semitones_tea, thanks ill try
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, Yes I am already connected. But what should I set for values?
<semitones_tea> np :)
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: If you connect a computer to it and set it to obtain an IP from it and then open a webbrowser and go to routerlogin.net you may be taken to the web interface.
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: I think I remember some of the WRTs stealign that address.
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle,  I am already there.
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, see the USB WLAN network of PC A is 192.168.1.1
<LiquidDemocracy> The eth0 network of PC A should be?
<LucasCampos> Hey there. I made a stupid mistake, and now I cannot use install Linux anymore. Instead of using dd to sdb, I used to sda. That obviously broke my OS. Now I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 over it, but everytime I try I get this error: "Could not install grub to /dev/sda. This is a fatal error"
<semitones_tea> ulkesh: can you login on a virtual terminal
<Areckx> I am having problems installing WoW on 10.04, should I upgrade my UIbuntu?
<Areckx> Ubuntu^^
<ulkesh> semitones_tea, yup, i'm trying to add another user to see if that route will help
<LucasCampos> I have already tried to get a new partition table, but it was useless
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: Well if the WLAN subnet is 192.168.1.0/24 the WRT may well be 192.168.0.0/24.
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: mention in #winehq what version you are using and see if a more recent wine would be better
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  I have, and they said 1.4 is the latest for 10.04
<seekwill> Hello. The "Print Screen" key takes a snapshot of the whole desktop. Is there a way to make it default to the "Select area to grab" cursor instead?
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, so I should make the linksys router IP 192.168.0.1?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: are you using compiz?
<Areckx> What is that?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: compiz fusion, fancy desktop effects
<zykotic10> OpenBSDT40: unity (3d) is also compiz
<Areckx> oh, should I install it???
<scyther> a easy issue, i unpacked a tar archive and it was ._* file for every * file, and now I want to remove all of thoose file, but how can i do it easy in the terminal. i want the command to go recursive in the subfolders
<OpenBSDT40> zykotic10: i know, he is using 10.04
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  I have compizconfig
<zykotic10> OpenBSDT40: ahh, not applicable then.  sorry.
<zion> semitones_tea, its works thanks a lot u saved me !!!!
<qwerty123> Hey guys, will the normal ubuntu download work for netbooks?
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: wine doesn't work well with compiz
<semitones_tea> zion: no problem man! :D
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: it is in the #winehq topic
<Areckx> OpenBSDT40::  So I need to remove it? How can I do that in terminal?
<semitones_tea> qwerty123: yes :D you can install it to usb
<OpenBSDT40> Areckx: no, just use metacity instead
<xangua> Areckx: if you use lucid run "metacity --replace" to temporaly disable compiz and try that game
<qwerty123> semitones_tea, will a live cd also work?
<semitones_tea> does your netbook have a cd drive?
<qwerty123> ah, good point xD
<qwerty123> quite embarassing
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: Just to make sure I understand this correctly; is this your setup? http://pastebin.com/b5Q9FGUu
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, absolutely correct
<sae> seekwill: you might want to use Shutter instead
<sae> seekwill: look for it in the software center
<seekwill> sae: I could map that to the PrintScreen button?
<seekwill> (look it up now)
<semitones_tea> How long does it typically take to login to ubuntu?
<seekwill> semitones_tea: three seconds on my SSD drive :)
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: Ok, the interface on the ubuntu box is the one you want to have set as 192.168.0.1, the WRT54g interface should instead be something like 192.168.0.10. This will leave you with eth0 (or what ever) = USB WLAN = 192.168.1.1 and eth1 = interface to WRT = 192.168.0.1
<semitones_tea> nice :D
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, When I click on advanced routing on the wrtg and choose operating mode "Gateway" and enter the values I get invalid lan IP or gateway
<semitones_tea> seekwill: mine takes more like 15 seconds -- I'm trying to figure out if there's some software misbehaving
<sae> seekwill: you can have shutter in the launcher, when right clicking on it will give you some options for capturing
<seekwill> sae: Ah, very nice. Similar to Droplr on my Mac too, it seems (automagic upload)
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: On the WRT you want to specify 192.168.0.1 as the gateway as well as set the IP of the interface to 192.168.0.10.
<LucasCampos> So, did this happen to anyone else?
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, OK, hold on
<seekwill> sae: Installing it now. Thanks
<sae> seekwill: I haven't been able to remove the standard print screen app, but checking the shutter settings to you can make it react to print screen
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: http://www.shorewall.net/3.0/two-interface.htm <= please read this for info on setting up shorewall. Your Ubuntu box would then be the firewall/router.
<sae> seekwill: yw
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: To begin with this will seem complicated, but I've been through a couple of firewall/routing setups and Shorewall has been the best one I've found yet, once you get your head around the logic of it.
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, I keep getting invalid LAN IP or Subnet Mask.
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: Are you setting the gateway before changing the interface of the network card on the router?
<LiquidDemocracy> Destination LAN IP: 192.168.0.1, Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0, default gateway: 192.168.0.1
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, yes, I have not set anything on the router
<LiquidDemocracy> yet
<BlueEagle> the WRT LAN IP needs to be 192.168.0.10, mask 255.255.255.0 and the gateway 192.168.0.1
<BlueEagle> When you save these settings you will loose contact with the web interface and need to connect to it using the ip 192.168.0.10. Also you should set the IP of the interface connected to the WRT to 192.168.0.1
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, OK, I changed the Destination LAN IP to 192.168.0.10. Still I get invalid LAN IP or Subnet Mask.
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, so etho of PCA connects to the linksys. How do I set the IP adress to 192.168.0.1? I tried to it via the GUI but ifconfig didn't return anything afterwards
<drvanon_> hey guys when i import photos from my camera via shotwell where will it be imported to?
<_ferret_> any way to run windows programs in ubuntu or do i have to have both installed
<BlueEagle> Try /etc/network/interfaces
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: google it for info on setting a static IP on a network car.d
<carlo> hi
<carlo> ciao
<carlo> ciao
<carlo> ciao
<FloodBot1> carlo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laumonier> firefox use a lot of my cpu more than before is there a problem with firefox on ubuntu 12.4 or not?
<carlo> hacking password hotmail?
<carlo> hacking password hotmail?
<carlo> hacking password hotmail?
<carlo> hacking password hotmail?
<FloodBot1> carlo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, found it:) http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<melchi> hotmail? uncool. delete the account
<LiquidDemocracy> BlueEagle, I am just editing the file. Gateway should be 192.168.1.1, correct?
<TrD> lol
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: On the WRT the gateway should be 192.168.0.1. The eth0 cannot have a gateway that is outside its subnet so leave out the gateway.
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: This done with other routing mojo. :)
<LiquidDemocracy> You mean ti should not put a gate way in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<zykotic10> !wine | _ferret_
<ubottu> _ferret_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<camilleqco> i am having a problem with skype screensharing now that ubuntu has changed to gnome 3
<BlueEagle> LiquidDemocracy: That is correct. This is because the network interface is in the same box as the network interface that actually does the routing. In other words the gateway for 192.168.0.1 is itself. Take a look at the masquerading section in http://www.shorewall.net/two-interface.htm
<camilleqco> i get the red border around the screen
<camilleqco> and i can't scroll to any other window
<_ferret_> ok thanks
<camilleqco> the only thing i can do is end the call
<camilleqco> the other person can see my screen as-is
<ulkesh> semitones_tea, turns out it wasn't the login.keyring (regardless of anyone's crass remarks about not backing it up :) )...it was a bad .profile that was doing something odd (it has an issue doing an export PATH twice)
<camilleqco> but i can't manipulate to other programs
<camilleqco> oops move to other programs or windows
<_ferret_> would it be easy to install ubuntu parallel to windows on this machine? I'd like to try
<ulkesh> semitones_tea, so thanks for attempting to help...i'm all good now and can login just fine
<dibs> Hi guys, upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, now apache is refusing to folow my symlinks, get 403's any ideas?
<dwq> Will Ubuntu 12.04 work on a Powerbook G4? I think I remember reading that Ubuntu didn't support those anymore.
<mcc> I am trying to build an executable with the hopes other linux users, particularly ubuntu users, will be able to run it. My program uses OpenAL. I use '-Wl,-rpath,$$ORIGIN/Internal' to make it load a built copy of openal.so.1 from a local folder
<escott> dibs, check your apache config file
<mcc> However I woud * prefer *, if there is an OpenAL on the system, for it to use the system OpenAL instead of the OpenAL I built.
<zykotic10> dwq: if that's a powerpc chip, i don't think it's officially supported by ubuntu anymore.  debian probably?
<mcc> Is there a way to make it use system openal preferentially and then fall back on my copy if it has to?
<dwq> zykotic10: yeah debian works. thanks.
<Jeremy3D> anyone having internet issues thru ethernet port since 12.04 upgrade?
<_ferret_> okay im gonna get ubuntu. guess I got a lot of reading and learning ahead of me, never used linux before
<zykotic10> Jeremy3D: perhaps more details would help.  what card is it for one (lspci | grep -i ethernet) might tell you.
<nickgaw> Hi, when I do the do-release-upgrade -d it does not upgrade me to the next release that is currently being worked on it just says no new release is there a reason why?
<eutheria> is it really not possible to always show the applications global menu?
<zykotic10> nickgaw: i doubt 11.10 has anything yet?  is #ubuntu+1 reponed?
<zykotic10> 12.10 ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> nickgaw: Are you on 10.04 currently?
<nickgaw> yes
<Jeremy3D> zykotic10, Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<Fyodorovna> Hello channel anybody have that webUd8 link for customizing the classic/fallback top panel I can not find it on the web.
<IntuitiveNipple> nickgaw: The release upgrade doesn't show until 112.04.1 is out - to ensure any late bugs /upgrade issues are squashed
<zykotic10> Jeremy3D: you probably shouldn't include my nic (i doubt i can help with your issue) - but what is the issue?  is it working at all?  dropping connections?
<Fyodorovna> Or a link in the theme of this
<Jeremy3D> zykotic10, another quirk I have found is the left applications menu doesn't pull up right away anymore. I have to roll my mouse up and down the left side of the screen to get it to show
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeremy3D: I find 'slamming' the mouse pointer hard into the left side seems to help that
<_ferret_> why does it say recommended on 32bit ubuntu in download page but not on 64bit? i have 64bit processor
<Jeremy3D> It drops connectoin. When I pull up a page or load a video it stops.  Sometimes the page will load all text and no images, etc
<Jeremy3D> IntuitiveNipple, so you have the same problem too with no good solution (I mean besides slamming the mouse of course, lol)
<LiquidDemocracy> HOw can I deleted iptable rules?
<LiquidDemocracy> delete
<jrib> !iptables | LiquidDemocracy
<ubottu> LiquidDemocracy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, you can change the edges pressure point in compizconfig settings manager.
<IntuitiveNipple> Jeremy3D: It seems to have got better with recent updates from the -proposed repository
<LinuxMonkey> _ferret_: Thats because the 32bit will work on both, go ahead and grab the 64 bit one if you got a 64 bit processor.
<IntuitiveNipple> _ferret_: 64bit is recommended for 2GB or more RAM
<zykotic10> _ferret_: do you have a specific reason to use 64bit?  and/or do you have more then 4GB+ memory
<Jeremy3D> IntuitiveNipple, i've updated every day but stills seems to lag. I'll give Fyodorovna idea a try
<_ferret_> i have 4 gb memory
<_ferret_> well i don't know i figured since i have a 64bit processor i should get the 64bit ubuntu version
<Jeremy3D> anyone have any idea about the internet dropping connection with an ethernet port? all seems fine on windows 7 and was working great with 11.10
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, Yeah the control is in the unity plugin 3rd tab
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: 2GB would be better to use 32bit for sure (the overhead of 64bit means basically "more" memory is used, and you don't get an advatage until you start addressing MORE memory then 32bit can)
<accel24> Hey guys, I just got done installing 12.04, and now my dual monitors aren't recognized.  And when I click displays, it is detecting me as a laptop, which I'm not...
<_ferret_> I see, so 64bit hogs more resources
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: there are specific use cases (encoding, etc) where 64bit MIGHT be better even with 2GB
<LinuxMonkey> _ferret_: no it allows you to alocate more resources :)
<mcc> isn't x86-64 inherently faster than x86-32
<mcc> because the isa has more registers available to it, etc?
<zykotic10> _ferret_: you can't think of it like "hogging" - it better really
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: There was a discussion on ubuntu-devel list recently; the extra registers of 64bit make it faster but the trade-off in using more RAM for instructions makes 2GB the point at which 64-bit is generally an advantage
<accel24> it asked me to authorize other nvidia drivers, and I had hoped that would help, but it's still the same...
<iceroot> mcc: not more but larger registers
<blocky> what do you call the thing in unity that opens when you press super key
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: ummm, that's interesting.  good to know - thanks for the correction.  (i still run 64 on my eee with 1gb ;)
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: Me too!
<Jeremy3D> Fyodorovna, which one do i want? none seem to be doing much. Launcher Reveal Edge Responsiveness, Launcher Reveal Pressure, Launcher Edge Stop Overcome Pressure, Pressure Decay Rate, Edge Stop Velocity
<mcc> iceroot: from wikipedia... "In addition to increasing the size of the general-purpose registers, the number of named general-purpose registers is increased from eight... in x86 to 16"
<_ferret_> I guess I'll try the windows installer for Ubuntu
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a simple iptables command that lets me route all incoming traffic on eth0 to wlan0 (which has internet access?
<iceroot> mcc: hm ok
<mcc> iceroot: afaik x86-64 changed a bunch of stuff besides just the word size, they (amd i think?) used it as an excuse to upgrade the instruction set also a bit
<nickgaw> Hi, Why does do-release-upgrade on 12.04 not upgrade to the next development release?  I did the -d switch and still it says no upgrades
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: The context of the discussion was whether it is time yet to recommend the 64-bit install by default, based on the arch of the majority of PCs Ubuntu is being deployed on
<zykotic10> 64bit is the future, due to the epoch/unix time limitaion in 32bit - what year is that?
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a simple iptables command that lets me route all incoming traffic on eth0 to wlan0 (which has internet access? I tried sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.10 -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE but I do not get internet access on the clients
<iceroot> nickgaw: there are not 12.10 repos at the moment
<jrib> nickgaw: are the repositories open already? In any case #ubuntu+1 for that
<IntuitiveNipple> LiquidDemocracy: Route? maybe you would be better Bridging those two interfaces?
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: that was way 32bit is still recommended
<accel24> anyone have a minute to help me sort out why 12.04 isn't seeing my monitors properly?
<_ferret_> thanks, very excited to move over to linux. i made the decision because I don't play games as much anymore.
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: Indeed, but there is talk of adding a rider into the 32-bit installer so if it detects a 64-bit capable CPU it'll tell the user about the 64-bit version
<LiquidDemocracy> IntuitiveNipple, would you be able to tell me how?
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: that would be a cool feature (i like debians 32or64bit netinstaller, would be nice to see ubuntu do the same)
<LinuxMonkey> zykotic10: not only that but many users dont know that their pc is 32 or 64 bit thus recommending 32 bit since it works for both.
<IntuitiveNipple> LiquidDemocracy: I run it on my gateway server: I found an article about it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Fyodorovna> Jeremy3D, I am in gnome 3 right now, but I think I set the Reveal Edge Responsiveness at 10 so you kind of have to mess around a bit
<zykotic10> LinuxMonkey: agreed.  it makes perfect sense to recommed 32bit IMO
<accel24> anyone have a minute to help me sort out why 12.04 isn't seeing my monitors properly?
<bit0> hello
<zykotic10> accel24: can i just ask what graphics card you have?  "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<nickgaw> I am also totally blind and had to leave and come back on my debian system as orca reads nothing properly in the gnome terminal somethings it reads properly but others it does not it is like a hit and miss.  there is no option in gnome-orca to enable it after login for the currently logd in user where in ubuntu is there an option to tell what programs run after login in unity?
<IntuitiveNipple> LiquidDemocracy: I don't know why you'd need to route *all* incoming traffic though... the standard routing table set-up based on the system's interfaces will already route packets correctly to the appropriate subnets
<LinuxMonkey> zykotic10: too bad they dont have a dual version on 1 iso(yeah might be bigger) but would install 64bit by default if its detected but allow users to install 32 bit if they choose
<blocky> how can I enable desktop sharing from the command line?
<_ferret_> why can I choose different sizes for the installation?
<accel24> zykotic10: nvidia .... 8400gs
<zykotic10> LinuxMonkey: that's what debian's is, both on one iso
<IntuitiveNipple> LinuxMonkey: There is talk of a dual-arch DVD iso installer
<Trel> Got a question about the setuid permission on a folder. I have u+s and g+s, and the folder is owned by root:editor. When a file is made, it's getting the ownership digicam:editor. Why is this?
<zykotic10> IntuitiveNipple: netinstaller would be simplest, most useful IMO ;)
<LiquidDemocracy> IntuitiveNipple, I use an ubuntu PC to connect a linksys router and an wlan connection to the internet
<jrib> Trel: because digicam is the user who made presumably
<iceroot> LinuxMonkey: then you have must always the size of two isos and i your hardware supports 64bit there is not a single reason to use 32bit
<jrib> Trel: made it*
<LiquidDemocracy> IntuitiveNipple, could I use these instructions? http://blog.allanglesit.com/2011/02/create-a-bridged-interface-in-ubuntu/
<IntuitiveNipple> LiquidDemocracy: OK, so on each network device you'd set their "default route" to be the Ubuntu PC's IP address
<Trel> jrib: yes, but I have u+s set on the directory
<accel24> zykotic10: there are two driver versions that the 'additional drivers' section tells me about, and I have the same results with either
<jrib> Trel: that doesn't do anything
<IntuitiveNipple> LiquidDemocracy: Is the WLAN hosted on the Ubuntu PC, or a separate device?
<zykotic10> iceroot: another advatage to using netinstaller (for dual arch install), size wouldn't be an issue.
<blocky> anyone know what vnc daemon is used by default?
<Trel> Why is that?
<jrib> Trel: by design
<iceroot> zykotic10: correct
<Trel> jrib: is it because the owner is root, or would it do that no matter the owner?
<jrib> Trel: if you say what you want to accomplish, then maybe there isnother way
<jrib> Trel: u+s is ignored on directories (in linux)
<IntuitiveNipple> zykotic10: We can't assume the installer has network access all the time, which is why a DVD is the best option. netinstaller (minimal ISO) is available too
<nickgaw> I can't find any directions for rebuilding the ubuntu iso image either on any ubuntu page and was trying to build a customized version anyone know what package I should look at or web site?
<LinuxMonkey> blocky: i believe the default VNC server is vino but unsure, can someone else confirm this?
<blocky> LinuxMonkey, I think you
<blocky> re correct
<blocky> I'm now trying to locate the configuration file and service
<blocky> I have SSH access to a machine but I need remote desktop access
<Trel> jrib: I want all files created in a directory to be owned by the same owner as the directory itself, regardless of what user creates them
<jrib> Trel: use Access Control Lists
<jrib> Trel: man setfacl, man getfacl, man mount (you need to add the acl option to the partition you want to use ACLs on)
<Trel> ok, that's a bit above my pay grade
<_ferret_> people, I can't understand why in the windows installer for Ubuntu, I get to choose so many sizes in 'Installation Size', what's that about
<jrib> Trel: ok?
<zamba> how can i automatically download the kernel headers for the current running kernel?
<Trel> is there any way to at least have a default permissions for files created in that directory?
<jrib> Trel: yeah, ACLs
<Trel> or does that require the same
<zamba> .. whenever a new kernel is downloaded, that is
<_ferret_> installation size is pre-selected at 12 gb, the OS takes 12 gb?!
<Trel> damn, that won't be posible then. I'm not able to do things to the partition.
<cbhl> I'm trying to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 on a VPS from prgmr.com. I've noticed that the system boots fine on 3.2.0-23.36, but when I boot 3.2.0-24.37 it mounts the root partition as read-only.
<guntbert> zamba: if I remember correctly dkms will pull them in
<zamba> guntbert: well, dkms didn't
<jrib> Trel: surely you could ask the admin?
<accel24> I have just installed 12.04 on my desktop, I had both monitors working during the install, but once I rebooted I have only one.  The Display section recognizes my display incorrectly as 'Laptop' and does not see the second monitor.  I have an nvidia 8400gs card...
<LinuxMonkey> _ferret_:  no it doesn't, it gets you to select a size as it will resize your windows partition and create a new partition for ubuntu of the size you choosen
<guntbert> zamba: then again: why must it be automatically?
<KM0201> accel24: did you enable the nvidia driver in the additional driver manager
<accel24> KM0201: yes, there are two options in there, and I've tried both
<Mendicant> probably a common question, does the windows installer for 12.04 do 32bit or 64bit
<LiquidDemocracy> I am confused. Could anybody please tell me how to bridge eth0 and wlan0 using this tutorial? How do I have to modify it? http://blog.allanglesit.com/2011/02/create-a-bridged-interface-in-ubuntu/
<zamba> guntbert: because i'm running asterisk and dahdi and that needs to rebuild a kernel module
<KM0201> accel24: after you enable the driver, (use whichever one it "recommends") you have to enable the extra display in Nvidia-Settings
<guntbert> zamba: but that is exactly what dkms is for (I thought...)
<zykotic10> Mendicant: i'd highly recommed you consider "dual booting" over using Wubi.  but YMMV.
<azimut> i am on a Ubuntu system and want to download the streaming media of this page: http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bc=_163753644&bccode=bfs
<azimut> how do I do this?
<Trel> jrib: not somethign he'll do. Let me ask this then. If a directory denies write permisssions, but a file inside allows it, will I be allowed to delete it or no?
<tBag-Tobiasz> What is a best bluetooth manager on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Mendicant> thnx, so just mount the compressed file to the disc drive to get it working?
<_ferret_> LinuxMonkey ok i got it
<jrib> Trel: try and see :)  I don't think so
<KM0201> azimut: it's flash, so you'd have to try to find some sort of flash video downloader (i've never saw one, even for windows, except for ones that work with youtube)
<balki2> hi, i have a problem i can't  remove  a broken software...  somebody a idea ?
<Trel> If not, then I'm good with how it's working now.
<zykotic10> Mendicant: sorry, i didn't think you'd installed already.
<guntbert> Trel: creating and deleting files requires write permissions on the directory
<_ferret_> just one more question: will the windows installer allow me to install the 64 bit version?
<Trel> what about modifying if the directory denies write permissions?
<jrib> Trel: user could always just zero out the file though
<Mendicant> zykotic: I haven't, I'm just trying to figure everything out before i do something wrong and screw up my computer
<zykotic10> !tab > Mendicant
<ubottu> Mendicant, please see my private message
<jrib> Trel: if you explain what your end-goal is then maybe we can suggest an alternative to ACLs
<Trian3> Yesterday my system was running fine, today I'm getting really strange intermittent freezes and video anomalies (screen flashing, etc).  What kind of diagnostic tool(s) would you recommend to troubleshoot this?
<zykotic10> Mendicant: so how are you planning to install?  cd/usb?  if you boot the media it will allow you to setup a dual-boot quite easily.
<Trel> jrib: I'm trying to get a work around to windows being a pain in the ass caching network permissions
<_ferret_> seems to be getting the 64 bit automatically through the windows installer
<Trel> *logins
<Trel> not permission
<azimut> KM0201: for normal flash videos (like on youtube) there is the firefox extension VideoDownloadHelper. But it doesn't work in this case because of the streaming i guess
<LinuxMonkey> _ferret_: from what i believe it should detect 64 bit and install it automatically unless you force 32 bit
<Mendicant> my problem is i don't have any cds or usb's large enough to hold the files
<accel24> KM0201: gotcha ... rebootin... I think that did it .... maybe there needs to be some notes on the addl driver screen about this...
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: Did those ideas yesterday not solve it?
<KM0201> azimut: that was my point.
<tBag-Tobiasz> Anyone know what is the best blutooth manager?? bluemoon is not supported with BlueSoeil bluetooth.
<azimut> KM0201: ok I see
<KM0201> accel24: or maybe you should have read the wiki?... ;)
<Trel> IntuitiveNipple: sadly no, it still caches the login between the shares
<Trian3> KM0201: for streaming videos, use StreamTransport.
<IntuitiveNipple> Trel: Grrrr!
<KM0201> Trian3: i don't need it.
<Trel> I went with FTP for the file modification
<accel24> KM0201: I'm thinking more like my mother right now, than me :-p
<accel24> anyways, brb
<Trel> I just need to make sure ultimately the files can't be modified at all through windows
<balki2> how can  remove  1 not fully installed or removed package ?
<zykotic10> balki2: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<balki2> zykotic10: ok
<Trian3> azimut: got in mid thread, but was it you that needed a streaming vid download util?  If so, try StreamTransport.  It's worked very well for me.
<azimut> Trian3: Yes, I want to download a streaming video. i will look for streamtransport, thanks
<Trian3> azimut: np
<eutheria> wow the movie has slowed right down to a crawl
 * eutheria snores
<Trian3> Yesterday my system was running fine, today I'm getting really strange intermittent freezes and video anomalies (screen flashing, etc).  What kind of diagnostic tool(s) would you recommend to troubleshoot this?
<balki2> <zykotic10> did not  work ...
<LinuxMonkey> lmao I usually help with questions but now i got one, anyone know of any alternatives to "myihome" its a media server generally used to serve up media files to a NMT?
<balki2> the error message is "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<azimut> Trian3: StreamTransport is windows only, so I should run it with wine, right?
<KM0201> azimut: how do you plan to run a windows browser plugin, on a linux browser?
<Trian3> azimut:  Ah, I neglected to check that.  I have it on my Windows box.  I'd presume so, or perhaps there's a linux alternative?
<Trian3> azimut:  A search turned up tubemaster (http://www.tubemaster.net) as a recommended alternative
<azimut> KM0201: Trian3: so if it is not a windows standalone program, that's bad. a linux alternative seems to be rtmpdump, however I didn't get it to work
<cocolos> how do I run nvidia server settings as root?
<azimut> Trian3: ok thanks will look for tuebmaster
<Jordan_U> cocolos: Is there a reason you're not using the Additional Drivers utility?
<cocolos> Jordan_U: Well that usually errors out.
<cocolos> Jordan_U: FYI my cuda card is now not being detected after I update the sdk and drivers for 4.2
<Jordan_U> cocolos: Whith what error message?
<accel24> KM0201: ... I got the other monitor running.... but it's like.... 1999 Solaris style x type display/cursor..... really weird...
<KM0201> accel24: it's quite configurable in nvidia-settings, just mess with the settings a bit.
<zykotic10> accel24: do you have it set to separate x sessions, or twinview?
<_ferret_> with Ubuntu I'm going to be king of the world
<Trian3> Can anyone recommend a good comprehensive diagnostic utility?
<Trian3> My system is bugging out pretty hard
<accel24> zykotic10: separate... when I did twinview, it showed the same desktop inj each, which I didn't want...
<erisdiscordia> In review of Pangolin I've read that login screens should now reflect the user's desktop. I'm not getting that behavior by default and I can't find a setting for it. I see a setting for it in Unity Tweak but the whole section it's on is greyed out. Where's my mistake?
<IntuitiveNipple> accel24: Sounds like you started another X server using "startx" or similar?
<cocolos> Jordan_U: I assume you are talking about the preference->monitors option under 10.04 I get
<zykotic10> accel24: what do you want?  you need to start another WM/DE on that separate X windows (sorry i don't know how)
<cocolos> Jordan_U: "it appears that your graphic drivers does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool"
<zykotic10> accel24: twinview should act as one large desktop, across both monitors
<Seryth> My webcam isn't working. It shows up in cheese, but with a super slow refresh rate, and it's super duper dark. I want to be able to use it for skype...any ideas? Ubuntu 11.10 and openbox
<exiff> I hope you can disable that feature... coz what if you have an... "unusual" wallpaper... might be embarrassing especially if you use a family computer.
<erisdiscordia> exiff, it's so disablable that I can't even enable it
<Jordan_U> cocolos: That is not what I am refferring to. System > Administration > Additional Drivers (or possibly "Hardware Drivers" or similar).
<Paulo39> hi guys. i have a really annoying problem with firefox rendering. as you can see in this image http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1890161/Temp/firefoxfont.png the fonts are not properly rendered. can you help me solving this?
<wingnut2626> hi guys does anyone know where i can get a windows xp iso?
<cocolos> Jordan_U: I get Downloading package indexes failed..
<IntuitiveNipple> erisdiscordia: I found you need to right-click the desktop, choose Change Desktop Background, select any other background then reselect the one you want, then log-out/log-in .. then it gets it
<iceroot> wingnut2626: not supported here
<tostwicks> what controls the indexing in the dash/hud?  I upgraded from lucid to precise, hardware failures interrupted, the result is only partly functional
<Jordan_U> cocolos: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<IntuitiveNipple> wingnut2626: Microsoft ?
<cocolos> Jordan_U: 1 sec.
<Jordan_U> !ot | wingnut2626
<ubottu> wingnut2626: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_ferret_> okay, rebooting into ubuntu now, exciting
<Jordan_U> wingnut2626: And in fact I probably shouldn't have given that factoid as any answer but "legally from Microsoft" is offtopic for this entire network (Freenode).
<cocolos> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/y1uhJPeA
<Trian3> Jordan_U:  rofl!
<KM0201> azimut: what was that link again to that video?
<azimut> KM0201: http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bc=_163753644&bccode=bfs
<tostwicks> Anyone know what package does the indexing used in the HUD?
<cocolos> Jordan_U: Any idea?
<escott> tostwicks, zeitgeist
<tostwicks> escott: thanks
<Guest63374> how i can change nick ?
<Trian3> I think everyone's on break...
<auronandace> Guest63374: /nick newnick
<Paulo39> hi guys. i have a really annoying problem with firefox rendering. as you can see in this image http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1890161/Temp/firefoxfont.png the fonts are not properly rendered. can you help me solving this?
<accel24> KM0201: zykotic10: ... so now I have 'twinview' enabled, but I have some sort of weird mix between spanning and cloning... the top and left bars are cloned.... but windows seem to span... also, the 'displays' section still is goofy and shows a 3360x1050 laptop.... I guess I was hoping that after I enabled them in the nvidia settings I'd be able to use the normal 'displays' window....
<SDr> hey ubuntu, my upstart's getting buggy: start mysql says start: Job is already running: mysql , but ps aux | grep mysql   disagrees
<KM0201> accel24: i think thats an issue w/ unity and dual screens, to be honest (i've not messed w/ Unity and dual screens much)
<accel24> I haven't had this much trouble with dual monitors in 4-5yrs of running linux....
<SDr> do you guys know where upstart stores the pid for started demons?
<escott> SDr, thats been a problem with init since system V. mysql segfaulted and left a pid file in /run
<IntuitiveNipple> accel24: When using NVIDIA the standard display application cannot be used, you have to use nvidia-x-settings
<accel24> it's never done that to me before, which is why this is frustrating
<accel24> it's always just... worked
<SDr> escott, errrrrrrrrrrrm. System V is grandpa's calculator.
<escott> accel24, nvidia doesnt support xinerama the way the others do
<Seryth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960840#postcount6754888 I'm trying to follow this guide, but I can't work out how to download the correct stuff from launchpad...help please!
<accel24> on this machine I've always run fedora.... but it's never been a problem... and I was planning on moving all of my office machines over to ubuntu... and they are all dual monitor setups....
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I restart networking on Ubuntu on the command line in 12.04?
<IntuitiveNipple> LiquidDemocracy: If I recall correctly: sudo service network-manager restart
<Guest60320> hi
<Guest50338> hi
<cocolos> hi
<cocolos> I get no cuda-capable device is detected after I use the installer from nvidia for sdk and drivers
<logankemp> hello
<cocolos> anyone aorund?
<Varsuchi> yes
<cocolos> Varsuchi: I am having problems with installing cuda drivers….I get noe cuda-capable device detected
<bodom> hi there
<cocolos> hello
<bodom> is it safe to delete /var/lib/dpkg/available?
<Varsuchi> what ver of ubuntu
<cocolos> any help getting cuda up and running again?
<cocolos> Varsuchi: 10.04
<accel24> KM0201: zykotic10: the winning combination was to unplug the second monitor, and reboot... then plug it back in and 'detect displays' ..... now my only annoyance is that it has the time/user/setting stuff in the top right of both screens
<Varsuchi> cocolos: try following this guide: http://wiki.accelereyes.com/wiki/index.php/Installing_CUDA_Under_Ubuntu_10.04
<ferris-> after upgrading to 12.04 lts... audacity will not start... I have removed it completely through synaptec and reinstalled it... no go, then I removed it, updated my repository, reinstalled and still no go.
<ferris-> any help would be appreciated
<ferris-> this is not the only package that doesn't work
<cocolos> Varsuchi: Do I still blacklist the same kernel modules even though the version I am installing is different?
<ferris-> there are others
<ferris-> but I need audacity to work
<ferris-> i need to convert wav to mp3 files
<IntuitiveNipple> ferris-: Probably a local configuration issue ... try starting it from a terminal and seeing what it tells you
<xangua> ferris-: did you try to run audacity in the comand line to see what error(s) get¿
<ferris-> alsa lib errors
<Varsuchi> cocolos: im not sure. I would follow the guide and try it exactly how they suggest.
<fanthomas> hi, can somebody tell me how to reset default source list? can I choose some official mirror from the command line?
<cocolos> Varsuchi: ok thanks I'll give it a shot
<IntuitiveNipple> ferris-: I get a lot of those but Audacity does start... what is the last thing you see?
<sil3nt|warri0r> as ubuntu installd on sdb2, boot on sdb1 with grub on a 16gb pendrive... how do i add entry of a backtrack live to grub ?
<xangua> ferris-: how about you pastebin and show us the actual error¿
<sil3nt|warri0r> backtrack installd on sdb3
<Mantric> ok! got ubuntu installed now for the first time
<ferris-> jackserver is not running or cannot be started
<ferris-> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<IntuitiveNipple> ferris-: I see that too but Audacity starts... so its not revealing the problem in those messages... let me check more
<Duality> could i run a virtual machine on ubuntu server ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Duality: i guess yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ferris-: Just to test if this is caused by your current local config, move the audacity settings folder temporarily: cd $HOME && mv .audacity-data .audacity-data.backup
<Duality> yea but run like a os on it?
<IntuitiveNipple> ferris-: Then try starting Audacity
<Duality> with graphics and everything ?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Duality: yes
<Duality> virtualbox ose that is
<Duality> cool
<IntuitiveNipple> Duality: If you connect to the VM from another PC, yes,
<cocolos> Still doesn't work…no cuda capable device is detected? any ideas?
<EvilResistance> cocolos:  is your card verified to have CUDA support?
<cocolos> EvilResistance: Yes I had it running before, I upgraded drivers
<cocolos> EvilResistance: and the sdk
<cocolos> EvilResistance: I found this http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=171168
<cocolos> EvilResistance: how would I run that script at boot up?
<david_> hello everyone!
<cocolos> david_: hi.
<Catscaul> Guys. My PC boots on text mode. When I start X interface, its process keep running on tty1, still on my account. Anyone can, then, get there and use my account. Is there some way of chaging this? Can someone here help me?
<Catscaul> I've searched on the web, posted on forum, but still... nothing.
<cocolos> Catscaul: what version are you running
<IntuitiveNipple> Catscaul: what Ubuntu version? what desktop environment? how are oyu starting X?
<bit0> Hello, I need to install i386 software to  my amd64 12.04 Ubuntu system. Any suggestion?, please
<Mantric> how to enter another drive? possible to link 'documents', 'movies' to another drive
<Catscaul> IntuitiveNipple: I'm using Lucid Lynx, Gnome, starting with startx command.
<IntuitiveNipple> bit0: 12.04 uses multi-libs so you can install i386 .deb packages
<IntuitiveNipple> Catscaul: Why not start it with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cocolos> no cuda-capable device detected anyone familiar with it after updating drivers?
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: Because I didn't even know about this way of doing that.
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: Starting this way... Won't the process still keep running on tty1?
<IntuitiveNipple> CatKiller: ahh! yes, it does all the special stuff including moving to tty7
<IntuitiveNipple> oops!
<david_> ls
<IntuitiveNipple> Catscaul: : ahh! yes, it does all the special stuff including moving to tty7
<david_> #politics
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: But startx does that too. Thing is... It goes to tty7, yes, but tty1 keeps "paused" on startx. I mean, if I get there and give a CTRL + C: a) I'll be still logged on my account. b) This would stop X on tty7.
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: Do you understand the problem? I can't explain myself very well. =X
<IntuitiveNipple> Catscaul: Yes I understand - it sounds as if you may have a custom xinitrc or xserverrc or similar file
<bit0> IntuitiveNipple, sorry, how could I use multi-libs?
<Mantric> how do I even browse my other harddrives? for example the one with windows.. where I have all my videos and music
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: Maybe. I really don't know. I just want X to run independently of whoever starts it, that tty7 run apart of tty1 (or wherever it has started).,
<cocolos> no cuda-capable device detected anyone familiar with it after updating drivers?
<Mantric> can't see my other hard drives
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: Well, I'll try your sugestion. Thank you very much.
<Catscaul> Intuitive Nipple: See ya.
<Mantric> so it seems I can't access my files on my windows hard drive
<dibs> I moved my home to a different drive and upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and now my apache can't serv any site
<FishFace> Mantric, they should all be listed when you click on the Home folder
<dibs> I keep getting 403 errors, not sure how to resolve, and help?
<dibs> *any help?
<Mantric> I don't see my windows drive anywhere
<Aboba> Anyone know if it's possible to compile an application on 32-bit 11.10, and then transfer it to 64-bit 12.04?
<Aboba> They broke my compile :(
<sergio> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> Aboba: Yes, it is
<Aboba> IntuitiveNipple, do I just copy the folder of the compiled app?
<Guest36596> i am using the Pinguy 11.10
<dibs> Has the upgrades to pangolin been breaking other peoples apache?
<Aboba> it broke my wine compiling, that's for sure
<Guest36596> how can i change my scroll to a different color
<IntuitiveNipple> Aboba: For cross-compiling on the same arch you need to pass additional options to the compiler so it knows what target to build for
<Aboba> IntuitiveNipple, ah, awesome, um, what?
<Aboba> could you point me at some article that explains?
<IntuitiveNipple> Aboba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingCompilers#A32-bit_Builds_on_AMD64
<winb> hello
<donkey3> herro
<donkey3> is it possible to change the id of the irssi user?
<donkey3> like see how wilson@145.3343.3434.44 etc.
<donkey3> can u change that to wilson3@21.2323.2332
<men> where is berry derricious cakeshop?
<iceroot> donkey3: sure it is .3343 and not a normal ipv4 adrress?
<donkey3> no i jsut made up digits
<donkey3> it's a normal ip
<iceroot> donkey3: so you want to change the ip or the part before the @?
<ClientAlive> what is a command I can run (apt-get <some flags/flags ? >  to find out what apps are installed but exclude anything that's part of the core system ?
<donkey3> the before part
<iceroot> donkey3: change the username or maybe there is an irssi-config see #irssi
<donkey3> k
<donkey3> tnx
<iceroot> ClientAlive: not possible with one dpkg-command
<iceroot> ClientAlive: use "dpkg -l | grep ^ii" and then get all packagenames from the core-system and diff the two results
<ClientAlive> iceroot: right on, but, what does ^ii stand for (some kind of posix I'm guessing) - and - how to I "get all packagenames from the core-system" ?
<Floyd42> When is the end of life for Ubuntu 10.04?
<cdm10> !eol | Floyd42
<ubottu> Floyd42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ClientAlive> Floyd42: I thought it was 2 yrs after release for LTS
<dj_segfault> ClientAlive: ^ means beginning of line, so ^li would match a line that starts with li
<Floyd42> clientalive ubottu: thanks.  so that means 10.04 should have already reached EOL, right?
<Hieberr> Hey everyone, what
<Resistance> Floyd42:  no, EOL is a 3 year support
<Resistance> !10.04 | Floyd42
<ubottu> Floyd42: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Hieberr> is a good alternative to Thunderbird?
<`prixon> is there an email client that can connect to an exchange server via owa and also hotmail (without downloading all the mails, just preview them)
<Floyd42> clientalive ubottu: there was some talk of extending the EOL date for 10.04 since it was the last distro with gnome 2 ..
<Resistance> Floyd42:  5 for server
<ClientAlive> Floyd42: I ubottu is a computer program. I did the same thing at first :)
<Resistance> `prixon:  exchange stuff isnt processed via OWA
<dj_segfault> Hieberr: That depends. What don't you like about Thunderbird?
<Resistance> `prixon:  OWA isnt built to handle email routing requests, so you'd need the exch server info set up in your system.
<Floyd42> clientalive resistance: haha, d'oh!  okay, so it's 2013 for 10.04
<Resistance> Floyd42:  yep, see ubottu
<Resistance> !10.04 > Floyd42
<ubottu> Floyd42, please see my private message
<`prixon> what sort of info?
<cdm10> ...Wow, Unity really does not get along with Xchat-Gnome
<Hieberr> dj_segfault: I don't like that I have to keep thunderbird open at all times to get notifications. That and it looks too cluttered to me.
<Floyd42> resistance: gotcha, thanks
<Hieberr> So yeah, any lightweight alternatives to Thunderbird?
<xtjacob> I'm compiling my own kernel, and it's been sitting at "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms" for about 2 hours now. Should it be taking this long?
<rinzler> is there a way to boot from the 12.04 iso in order to upgrade? would I need to have the iso on another partition?
<bodom> rinzler: you don't have a cd-drive?
<`prixon> which mail client can connect to hotmail and gmail without downloading all the mails?
<rinzler> bodom: Just don't want to use a cd if I don't have to
<bodom> rinzler: if you want to boot iso, you have to burn it on a cd or make a bootable usb stick.
<Floyd42> Is there any alternative to Thunderbird and Evolution?  What does LXDE and XFCE use?
<bodom> rinzler: otherwise, you can always upgrade from internet
<bodom> rinzler: anyway, be prepared to see your sistem exploding while upgrading :)
<cdm10> rinzler, you cannot actually upgrade from the ISO unless it's the alternate ISO.
<_ferret_> I'm using windows, I OWN you
<_ferret_> okok, thats trolling
<cdm10> rinzler, in addition, you can boot from ISOs on your hard drive, but I've never done it.
<_ferret_> well I booted into Ubuntu but couldn't figure out a way to access my windows hard drive
<cdm10> rinzler, here: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/how-to-boot-iso-with-grub2-easy-way.html
<michael__> hello I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 alongside my windows 7
<michael__> I am having a lot of trouble though. can anyone help me?
<cdm10> _ferret_, open up the file manager, do you see anything under Devices in the left panel?
<bodom> `prixon: I don't now about hotmail, but for gmail any IMAP mail client will fit
<cdm10> michael__, how are you trying to run the install?
<bodom> _ferret_: you should see it under /media
<bm27_> So, I've been having issues getting some web content working lately. Namely Pandora, Grooveshark, even Facebook sometimes. I've tried enabling/disabling javascript, uninstalling/reinstalling flash, and testing accross several browsers...what should I try next?
<michael__> i tried booting from a disc, and since that didn't work I installed with wubi
<cdm10> bodom, this isn't true -- it won't usually auto-mount until you click it in nautilus.
<cdm10> michael__, what happened when you booted from a disk?
<Floyd42> bm27: what is the exact error you're getting?
<michael__> it took a long time to load, and in fact never made it to any sort of screen. all it showed was the desktop
<ThePendulum> Are there any nice system temperature monitors for Ubuntu that have the option to graph temperatures over time and print them (at least graph them so they can be printed by screenshot or something)
<rinzler> cdm10: that's what I was looking for. Thanks!
<cdm10> michael__, is this from the wubi install or booting from the CD?
<cdm10> rinzler, I don't remember what I helped you with, but glad I could help :)
<danes> hello, my sound card is not sending audio. In windows when I plug a speaker in the front jack, it mutes the rear jack. It looks like it does the same here in ubuntu but when I disconnected the speaker from the front jack I cannot get any audio. I tried plugging another speaker back but still no audio. I checked in the audio settings but nothing seems to work. Is there a way to reset the audio via terminal?
<_ferret_> cdm10: what does /media mean? I have to enter a command prompt?
<michael__> from cd. everything was INCREDIBLY slow. I couldn't even move the mouse
<_ferret_> i tried lokating my video and music on my windows drive with the media player in ubuntu too
<cdm10> _ferret_, did you answer my prior question about what you see in the file manager?
<_ferret_> didn't see, wait
<cocolos> what does Create Device Nodes for CUDA? mean?
<cdm10> michael__, what are your system's specs?
<cocolos> do I need to do that when installing cuda?
<bodom> danes: alsamixer
<cdm10> _ferret_, go to Go > Computer
<_ferret_> I'm  not on ubuntu now but I can check tomorrow
<michael__> core i5 2500k, nvidia ge force GTX 460, 4 gb ram, 7200 rpm hdd
<cdm10> michael__, well, clearly, that's too slow a system :P (kidding)
<michael__> :P
<`prixon> bodom, if hotmail supports imap then I would be able to just preview the subjects without downloading them? but still delete them and they will be deleted from hotmail?
<cocolos> no cuda-capable device detected anyone familiar with it after updating drivers?
<cdm10> michael__, you said you tried the Wubi install, what happened with that?
<cdm10> michael__, the slow behavior from the LiveCD might be because the CD is corrupt or scratched.
<semitones_tea> in 12.04, are the default buttons as follows: "close, minimize, maximize:menu" ?
<semitones_tea> for windows
<bodom> `prixon: yep, but note that in imap when you delete a mail it gets marked "as deleted" and cleared lately when you use the "expunge" function
<michael__> wubi installed but when i try and boot into it it crashes and i get scratchy lines across the screen like i got an overheated video card
<michael__> but i know it's not the video card because windows 7 works perfectly
<semitones_tea> (i'm using unity 2d, and sometime in the past, someone changed the buttons around in gconf)
<`prixon> so either thunderbird or evolution will work fine you say...
<cdm10> semitones_tea, those buttons sound right to me, though I don't think we have a window menu any more.
<`prixon> what info should I get about the exchange server in order to connect to it from my house and not from work?
<semitones_tea> ok, thanks cdm10 :)
<cdm10> michael__, that's strange... how long did you wait for it? It could have been loading something.
<semitones_tea> anyone else know for sure where the buttons are
<RadPal> Question please: I'm preparing a partition for install of 64bit Ubuntu [HP dv6 i7 8GB RAM] Should it be ext2, ext3, ext4, or something else?
<danes> bodom, for some reason the headphones option does not change
<michael__> i waited over 5 minutes
<cdm10> semitones_tea, I'm looking at this window's titlebar... it's close, minimize, maximize, but there's no window menu.
<semitones_tea> oh ok, thanks!
<c__> I've done a minimal install 12.04 and added packages (Gnome3) as I go. Now my window buttons are missing. metacity --replace & works until reboot. A more permanent solution?
<semitones_tea> c__: i'm just a dumb luser, but what about editing it in gconf-editor?
<matthew-parlette> i'm looking for some help on adding support in the HUD for an application, any idea where i can go for help on that (IRC channel or web link?)
<cdm10> michael__, it seems like there's some weird hardware compatibility issue, unless it's an issue with the CD. You could try verifying the CD from the CD boot menu.
<websly> Hello
<xiamx> c__, are you using gnome3 with shell?
<c__> The setting in gconf says it's deprecated. I tried adding values to those keys but nothing
<michael__> is it better to install with wubi? because that bypasses the cd. which means even if the cd was bad then it should have installed just fine
<websly> When I press ALT a very annoying dash command thing pops up. can this be turned off?
<c__> xiamx yes
<websly> ubuntu 12.04
<cdm10> websly, That's the HUD, it's very useful, but I agree, it's very irritating to have it be bound to alt. However, I didn't see a GUI option to remap it -- I'll look around, though.
<xiamx> c__, i'd use gnome-shell --replace at the place of metacity --replace
<michael__> my girlfriend installed ubuntu with the same cd that i'm trying to use
<c__> xiamx thanks ill try that
<cdm10> michael__, what make is your computer / motherboard if it's self-built?
<websly> Thank you cdm10
<michael__> gigabyte
<c__> xiamx no go.
<scar3crow> can anybody tell me why this: --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674 <-- works for fluxbox and nor gnome?
<Church> Hmm. I'm thinking about upgrading to 12.04 soon .. i certainly don't want nor unity nor gnome3 shell.  any advices/comparisons of available gnome2ish alternatives? Cinnamon/gnome-classic fallback option/that gnome2 port .. or should i go for lubuntu (can xfce be tunable to look like gnome2?)
<cdm10> websly, it can be changed in the keyboard shortcut settings.
<bit0> how could I install libc6:1386 ?
<c__> Church - check out joes window manager
<xiamx> c__, well if metacity --replace works for you, you can add it to gnome-session-properties, so it run on every login time
<cdm10> websly, it's under the launcher category.
<websly> I looked there and didnt see anything binded to only ALT, but maby I missed it.  Ill have another look
<michael__> my motherboard is gigabyte
<cdm10> websly, if you see Alt L, that actually means the left Alt key, not alt+L :)
<websly> yeah I just noticed ^^
<cdm10> michael__, it may help to google your motherboard model and Ubuntu.
<websly> thx for your help
<bodom> I'm doin' a manual ubuntu upgrade (of course auto upgrade broken again). apt-get -u dist-upgrade; apt-get --pruge auto-remove; apt-get clean... did i forgot something?
<michael__> ok i'll give that a shot
<michael__> thanks
<Church> c__: looks like some fluxbox. well, uber lightweightness is not my main priority. Just that i don't wish to change my desktop usage habbits from current config (single panel on top with notification area/main menu/virtual desktops/weather&time/quick launch icons, windows list and lately also appmenu
<Dany1> chromium don't show download progres bar in unity (ubuntu 12.04),can somebody help me with this?
<cocolos> CUDA error: no CUDA-capable device is detected I reinstalled drivers
<bm27_> So, I've been having issues getting some web content working lately. Namely Pandora, Grooveshark, even Facebook sometimes. I've tried enabling/disabling javascript, uninstalling/reinstalling flash, and testing accross several browsers...what should I try next?
<a_b0y> bm27_ try windows, that's what i did
<deww> maybe you're behind a proxy that's caching things
<bm27_> a_b0y: Like the OS? somehow that doesn't seem like a solution. I don't believe I am, but it might be worth looking into. Generally they load for a good 2-3 seconds, then blank out or give me a flash error.
<Church> bm27_: btw, are things working better, if you do shift+reload? (IIRC should tell browser/proxy to bypass caching)
<troulouliou_dev> hi samba is not listening on 445 port since migration to 12.04 i see standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option in the smbd log
<bm27_> Church: Shift + reload isn't doing anything, and I've cleared the cache a few times
<rinzler> does anybody know of anything that would allow my machine to run as a bluetooth audio endpoint?
<a_b0y> bm17_ i had trouble with some websites also, i couldn't even send stuff via webmail, and javascript doesn't load webpages accurately at times... i installed windows and everything just works well
<fartman> I did a dist upgrade via ssh and now there is no longer a GUI login.
<a_b0y> i still use ubuntu, but if i want to be productive and actually get things done i use windows
<Dany1> chromium don't show download progres bar in unity (ubuntu 12.04),can somebody help me with this?
<Zimba> you should use the wine a_b0y
<a_b0y> Zimba i tried wine, but the webamil issues still occurred
<a_b0y> i mean not wine, i tried virtualbox
<scar3crow> how can I change my videoram allocatation or agpapp
<scar3crow> ?
<jagginess> a_b0y, you have trouble with websites? maybe it's websites not made for firefox.
<bm27_> a_boy: blah, I use Ubuntu over Windows for lots of reasons, one of them being that this computer probably couldn't run Windows XP very well anymore. I'm doing everything off a jumpdrive on this FUBAR Latitude D510 laptop.
<fabiano_melo> test
<bm27_> jagginess: I'm having website troubles accross all browsers, not just FF
<a_b0y> jagginess i use firefox on ubuntu and windows, problems only happen when using ubuntu
<Sir_Fawnpug> bm27_, what kind of website troubles?
<jagginess> maybe it's an outlook website..
<a_b0y> bm27_ that was the same problem i was having amoung others
<a_b0y> jagginess what are the issues with outlook websites?
<jagginess> a_b0y, it's more tailored for ms internetexplorer
<bm27_> Sir_Fawnpug: Mostly Flash probleems I'm feeling. Flash content loads for ~2 seconds and then crashes (no crash message except in case of Grooveshark)
<a_b0y> i know one of the website was using outlook
<Sir_Fawnpug> bm27_, flash has always been kind of wonky on Linux
<alphanumeric`> Hi.
<Sir_Fawnpug> bm27_, I think there's an open source implementation of flash, but I believe even adobe is trying to get users to migrate away from it
<alphanumeric`> Anyone know how to change splash screen manually.
<Sir_Fawnpug> In favor of HTML 5
<JoeLlama> hrm... something tells me this is the major ubuntu IRC channel
<Sir_Fawnpug> JoeLlama, the official one if I'm not mistaken
<JoeLlama> yup it only has one #
<alphanumeric`> lightdm is missing or broken.
<bm27_> Sir_Fawnpug: Yeah :-/ i've uninstalled/reinstalled it a few times now. Disabled and re-enabled it in various browsers, and cleared cache info. The official Flash site has tons of packages for linux users, I've been using the APT, maybe I should re-try my hand at tar.gz stuff though.
<jagginess> bm27_, be sure to be using adobeflash and not gnu's flash
<Sir_Fawnpug> bm27_, if you do that make sure you have multiverse
<aragorn5> are there any cons to upgrading to 12.04?
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<aragorn5> (from 10.04)
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, well there's always the possibility the upgrader will bail out
<aragorn5> Sir_Fawnpug, i can use one if i want
<jagginess> aragorn5, i think you have to upgrade from 10->11, then 11->12
<bm27_> jagginess, Sir_Fawnpug: Hmm, where would I go to make sure I'm using the correct Flash? also how do I check for Multiverse presence?
<JoeLlama> It's certainly a BIG channel :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you install from scratch make sure you blacklist b43 first
<aragorn5> jagginess, ah ok , ty
<jagginess> bm27_, google: ubuntu wiki flash
<aragorn5> Sir_Fawnpug, blacklist b43?! that's that?
<Sir_Fawnpug> bm27_, if you open up synaptic you should be able to set that in repositories
<jagginess> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alphanumeric`> Hello
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, the lack of the b43 firmware seems to cause a kernel panic on the livecd
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, ran into it last night when I was working on indoctr-- err, introducing my neighbor to ubuntu
<aragorn5> Sir_Fawnpug, holy mother of god!
<alphanumeric`> You could always download the flash files manually and then watch them via VLC player.
<Sir_Fawnpug> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/956677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950295 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #956677 b43: missing firmware causes kernel panic" [High,Fix committed]
<aragorn5> Sir_Fawnpug, i don't use wireless card.
<josten> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 LTS.  How do I keep the dash visible on the desktop, but hide when applications get opened?  This used to be automatic in 11.10.
<alphanumeric`> Browser based flash is really just a fast ticket for advertising.
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, right, but if you have a broadcom card on your machine it'll probably try and autoload the module
<trism> josten: dodge windows is gone in 12.04
<jiohdi> can you run the new unity menu thing independently like on openbox for example?
<ki4ro> josten: Try MYUNITY...it should help you set up your display the way you want it
<trism> josten: bug 930148
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930148
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, if you're not installing onto something that has such a card though, I imagine you should be fine
<trism> josten: although there are links to workarounds in that bug report
<aragorn5> Sir_Fawnpug, gottcha, thanks
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, in my case the update from 11.04 to 11.10 gave me issues when I tried upgrading
<Sir_Fawnpug> So you might want to keep that in mind
<rinzler> ok, so pulse audio is really super unstable. does anyone know of steps to take to make it more reliable?
<bm27_> jagginess, Sir_Fawnpug: Thanks for the help guys! Think I got it now.
<josten> Thanks trism and ki4ro for the help.
<aragorn5> Sir_Fawnpug, I guess I could always make a liveusb to test the grounds first
<Sir_Fawnpug> aragorn5, that's certainly a possibility
<Sir_Fawnpug> I've found that LiveUSB works pretty well if your bios supprots it (or if you have grub already)
<Sir_Fawnpug> If you happen to have grub but no USB booting support you can trick grub into booting it for you
<jagginess> Sir_Fawnpug, but grub wouldnt be on the usb
<Sir_Fawnpug> jagginess, well I meant on the MBR of whatever the host drive is
<paul_> hi all can you see me
<RossPaterson14> hi guys, any chance of getting some help? :)
<RossPaterson14> yep
<paul_> cool Im new to linux
<scar3crow> how do I chance my gpu driver from mesa to intel?
<scar3crow> change
<Daekdroom> scar3crow, I'm not sure what you're implying. It is only a mesa driver that provides 3D acceleration for most Intel cards.
<scar3crow> :(
<Daekdroom> It is possible, however, that you're using the Mesa software renderer.
<scar3crow> I am experiencing poor vid performance in doom3 with 512mb vram
<Daekdroom> What is your VGA?
<scar3crow> intel 82g33
<scar3crow> yes I AM using the "mesa" renderer, how do I change it to opengl?
<Daekdroom> G33 should have 3D support enabled by default.
<Daekdroom> Could you pastebin the output of 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL'? Installing mesa-utils package might be necessary
<Chris_0076> is there anyway to get rid of the solid black bar that is the hover text in ubuntu 12.04 (gnome classic)?
<scar3crow> ok ty
<scar3crow> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<scar3crow> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33
<scar3crow> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 8.0.2
<scar3crow> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> scar3crow: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scar3crow> sorry
<scar3crow> pastebin wasnt opening
<Daekdroom> scar3crow, everything looks ok there.
<Backtrackhelp> Hola
<Backtrackhelp> Hi
<Resistance> Backtrackhelp:  preemptive: if you're going to ask about backtrack linux, this isnt the channel
<scar3crow> so I see... why oh why does my game lag?
<DropsOfSerenity> hey guys i'm interested in knowing if there are any plans in unity to implement the modal dialogs, that are already implemented in gnome 3, this is enabled in gtk3, we should start utilizing the technology, anyone know anything or where I can read about such plans?
<Backtrackhelp> Yes, but it isn't for backtrack only
<Backtrackhelp> Backtrack is based on Ubuntu 10.10
<Backtrackhelp> So I think is a question for ubuntu 10.10
<rinzler> what's the key to hold to make grub show a list at boot?
<LinuxMonkey> !backtrack | Backtrackhelp
<ubottu> Backtrackhelp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Chris_0076> this is what I am talking about: http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/9398/screenshotfrom201205061.png
<Daekdroom> DropsOfSerenity, they were almost shipped in 11.10, iirc, but were removed due to a serious of issues. I'm not sure what are the current plans for them.
<Backtrackhelp> But my queston is not for backtrack
<Backtrackhelp> Is for ubuntu
<Chris_0076> that is what all the mouse over texts look like for me even on ubuntu menus
<DropsOfSerenity> Daekdroom, I see, thank you for the information. Know where I can read more about the decision?
<Daekdroom> Chris_0076, GNOME Classic session has some themeing issues, specially with compiz (as opposed to metacity)
<LinuxMonkey> also Backtrackhelp  10.10 is End of Life
<Resistance> Backtrackhelp:  just checking ;P
<Resistance> Backtrackhelp:  also if the quesiton is on 10.10...
<Resistance> !10.10 | Backtrackhelp
<ubottu> Backtrackhelp: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Resistance> Backtrackhelp:  you'll need to upgrade to continue to get upgrades
<Resistance> Backtrackhelp:  having said this, we can try to help you, so ask your question
<Resistance> (although note you will probably need Natty or later to get any real updates/fixes)
<Backtrackhelp> Yes
<Backtrackhelp> Sorry
<Backtrackhelp> I can't change my desktop resolution
<cocolos> hello
<Backtrackhelp> I have changed Xorg.conf so many times...
<Backtrackhelp> But I cant
<cocolos> does anyone know about loading cuda after installing the drivers?
<Chris_0076> also, why does ubuntu 12.04 make windows jump to the top of the screen when I let of of them
<Chris_0076> ?
<Daekdroom> DropsOfSerenity, never seen anywhere about the decision.
<rinzler> what's the key to hold to make grub show a list at boot?
<Backtrackhelp> So... anybody can't help me?
<Chris_0076> for example, if I try to move a window half way down the screen. When I move it it will stay, but the instant I click anywhere else and it jumps back to the top of the screen
<jhansonxi> rinzler: shift key
<stacyspc> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i have a problem with my internal wifi adapter.i have a dell inspiron 1501
<rinzler> jhansonxi: thanks!
<OerHeks> Backtrackhelp, depends on what videocard you have
<ClientAlive> If I create a logical volume after the system is installed, and I want it to mount automatically when I boot the computer, how can I do that? I'm using ubuntu 12.04 btw.
<cocolos> I got an error with cuda while trying to run deviceQuery
<rinzler> !wifi | stacyspc
<ubottu> stacyspc: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Backtrackhelp> Look, after this ubuntu I was with this PC on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<DropsOfSerenity> Daekdroom, for all interested, this article has what I was talking about: http://iloveubuntu.net/compiz-modal-dialog-delayed-oneiric1
<Backtrackhelp> With 1280/720
<Backtrackhelp> In hd
<DropsOfSerenity> Daekdroom, Thanks, for your help.
<Backtrackhelp> Now with this 10.10
<jhansonxi> ClientAlive: The LVM will be active at boot.  Just add an entry for the LVM volume mount point in /etc/fstab.
<Backtrackhelp> Ubuntu
<rinzler> stacyspc: that will usually help, but if that documentation doesn't check back here for more help
<rinzler> :)
<Backtrackhelp> I cant change my desktop
<ClientAlive> jhansonxi: so it's still /etc/fstab with 12.04 ?
<ubuntu> How can I chroot into my system from a Live CD?
<jhansonxi> ClientAlive: I haven't heard anything different (it's been the standard for decades).  However, I'm still on 10.04 (Lucid Lynx).
<Backtrackhelp> Anybody can help me?
<ubuntu_> Hi. My Ubuntu 12.10 system crashed.  I'm on my computer now with a livecd of XUbuntu 9.10.  Can someone tell me how to mount my hard drive>?
<stacyspc> thanks guys this is why i love linux
<ClientAlive> jhansonxi: ok. I'll look at it. I thought some things changed for grub tho.
<Backtrackhelp> lol 500 people in this irc and anybody cant help me
<Backtrackhelp> lol
<ubuntu> Backtrack, what is your problem. I'll help you while I wait for help (unless you know how to chroot, lol)
<ubuntu_> Hi. My Ubuntu 12.10 system crashed.  I'm on my computer now with a livecd of XUbuntu 9.10.  Can someone tell me how to mount my hard drive>?
<Firebolt> ubuntu_, you don't need to say it more than once
<joltik> Hello?
<ubuntu> ubuntu_: man chroot
<ubuntu_> Sorry, notused to this system
<joltik> I'm tring to install ubuntu on an old computer.
<jhansonxi> ClientAlive: Grub only cares about /boot (where the kernel is located).  You only need to worry about that if you move your / (root) to the LVM and want to boot from it.
<jrib> ubuntu_: 12.10 won't be released for a few months yet
<joltik> I've made a "live dvd"
<Backtrackhelp> ANYBODY CAN HHELP ME
<Backtrackhelp> XD
<ubuntu_> jrib  I meant 12.04
<jrib> Backtrackhelp: just ask your actual question.
<Backtrackhelp> Ok, I have 10.10
<joltik> and I've gotten to a screen with a nonresponive mouse on the standard wallpaper with the black bar at the top
<jrib> Backtrackhelp: but first -- are you using backtrack?
<Backtrackhelp> And I cant
<Backtrackhelp> Change my desktop reslution
<jrib> Backtrackhelp: on one line.  Do not press enter.
<Backtrackhelp> Yesterday I was with 12.04 LTS
<musixuser_> hola!
<LinuxMonkey> jrib:  ive already told him about EOL and Backtrack :)
<Backtrackhelp> Ok
<Backtrackhelp> EOL?
<LinuxMonkey> End of Life
<jrib> Backtrackhelp: backtrack support is not in this channel.  Do you know where you need to go?
<musixuser_> I have troubles with Jack Control! Anybody could help me?
<Backtrackhelp> I think EOL is a spanish forum?
<ubuntu_> I have root access, but I can not find the mount command strings used to find a hard drive and mount it from a livecd.  Can someone help me out?
<Backtrackhelp> Mother of god.... I have Ubuntu 10.10
<Daekdroom> EOL is End of Life. i.e. No support.
<Daekdroom> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<pw-toxic> hi
<Backtrackhelp> Ubuntu 10.10 has no support?
<jrib> Backtrackhelp: if you have ubuntu 10.10 then you need to upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<Daekdroom> !End-Of-Life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Backtrackhelp> Shit nigga
<jhansonxi> Backtrackhelp: The resolution limits are usually determined through the DDC - a communications channel between the video card/GPU and the monitor  The driver queries the monitor and tries to figure out the available resolutions that are compatible with both the GPU and monitor.
<jrib> Backtrackhelp: that language is not appropriate here
<joltik> Now the signal to the screen stopped
<pw-toxic> i just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10  to 11.4 and after a reboot, my desktop does not show up.. i can only see the background... i have waited for about 10 minutes now
<musixuser_> joluuuooo
<Backtrackhelp> Ok :P, Im just joking
<pw-toxic> how can i restart the x-server from the command line? (i am connected via ssh from a different machine)
<ubuntu_> I've tried 3 pages into google and I haven't found the commands I need.  That is why I am here.  Does anyone know enough to help me or should I move on?  Thanks
<ubuntu> I need to run update-update grub in a chroot'd system, and /boot is mounted under a different partiton. What do I need to do?
<jhansonxi> Backtrackhelp:  If the resolutions are not being detected automatically then it can be a problem with the driver, card/GPU, cable, monitor, or an xorg.conf file that is overriding the detected settings.
<joltik> is it possible to go strait to installing ubuntu?
<enron> what controls the thumbnailing of media in a window ?  i have stuff that doesn't get thumbnailed
<joltik> instead of going to the live cd part?
<ubuntu> joltik: you want to run ubiquity
<discopatrick> is this the appropriate place to ask for help on iptables on ubuntu? specifically, reordering rules?
<joltik> what is ubiquity?
<ubuntu> joltik: ubiquity is the ubuntu installer.
<jagginess> ubuntu, ubuntu_ < can you guys change your nicks? it can confuse people
<Hemebond> Is there any way to get Gnome Shell to use the keyboard shortcuts defined in the keyboard settings?
<joltik> I'm checking the wiki now
<joltik> thx
<jhansonxi> Backtrackhelp: Check /var/log/Xorg.#.log to see what X.org is detecting for the active display.
 * james is the user formerly known as ubuntu
<ubuntu_> I would except I am not experienced with IRC,  I'm here on a livecd trying to rescue my system
<enron> just type:   /nick HelpMe_______
<Steveo> Test
<jrib> pw-toxic: sudo service lightdm restart  (if you are using lightdm, the default)
<joltik> where can I download ubiquity?
<songandsilence72> there, finally the nickserv likes me
<OerHeks> ubuntu maybe this is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<songandsilence72> joltik: ubiquity should be on the live cd
<songandsilence72> try running it from a terminal.
<Backtrackhelp> Thats in white
<joltik> how?
<pw-toxic> jrib, i upgraded from 10.4. so i used gnome .. what is lightdm?
<songandsilence72> I need to run update-update grub in a chroot'd system, and /boot is mounted under a different partiton. What do I need to do?
<Backtrackhelp> That archive is white
<jagginess> btw, whoever was talking about updating grub, the correct command (grub2) is, update-grub2
<jrib> pw-toxic: you mean 10.04?  You upgraded from 10.04 to what version?
<Steveo> Okay, so I googled on how to mount a harddrive from a livecd but 2 pages into the search results I can't find the command strings to use.   Does anyone know or should I go somewhere else for help?
<joltik> Right now I just turned on the computer and with the dvd in it and it started this
<jrib> !mount | Steveo
<ubottu> Steveo: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<songandsilence72> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<OerHeks> songandsilence72, maybe this is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<pw-toxic> jrib, from 10.4 to 10.10 (worked) and then to 11.4 (i guess)
<jrib> Steveo: you can also just click on the device in nautilus...
<songandsilence72> thx, oerheks
<pw-toxic> jrib, i can see the login screen... how can i detect my desktop manager from the logi screen?
<Steveo> jrib, I don't have nautilus, I'm on XUbuntu 9.10
<Steveo> I don't see my hard drive listed there
<joltik> how do I use ubiquity?
<jagginess> pw-toxic, the gear icon lets you change it
<jrib> pw-toxic: 11.04, ok.  In that version I think the default desktop manager was still gdm.  So you can do « sudo service gdm restert » if you want to restart X
<sirriffsalot> Hey! Someone told me that Gnome runs multiple processes incase one crashes... is this true or did I misunderstand something? How is Gnome different from XFCE in terms of what goes on in the background?
<musixuser_> necesito ayuda con JACK Control!
<xangua> Steveo: then please upgrade to a supported version
<jrib> Steveo: the gui may provide some similar feature, but ubottu gave you information on using mount
<jrib> !es | musixuser_
<ubottu> musixuser_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jagginess> pw-toxic, you'd like gnome-classic?
<jrib> Steveo: and yes, 9.10 is very old and no longer supported, you should upgrade to at least 10.04
<musixuser_> ok!! I need help with Jack Control!! That's better? ::)
<joltik> What do I do to skip the live cd and go to ubuiquity?
<pw-toxic> jagginess, i just started gnome-classic and it worked. i will upgrade to 11.10 now from ubuntu classic and then to 12.4 LTS
<jrib> musixuser_: not much.  Ask your real question please
<trism> Hemebond: gnome shell in 12.04 uses gsettings for keybindings, but unity still uses gconf, so you can't set them with gnome-control-center yet, see bug 965921 (you can use dconf-editor to set them manually though)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 965921 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965921
<Steveo> jrib, xangua,  I'm using Xubuntu 9.10 because it is a livecd I had in a desk drawer and my installed system Ubuntu 12.04 isn't working.  I can't upgrade, the livecd is all I have
<Hemebond> trism: I tried dconf-editor but it won't let me add new shortcuts.
<jrib> Steveo: that's fine.  Be aware it's no longer supported, so it's not a version you want to install and stick with at this point in time
<Hemebond> trism: Only edit existing,.
<Steveo> jrib,  I don't plan to install it.  I want to use it to copy my files off of my hard drive so I can do a clean install of something modern, but I can find how how mount the hard drive on google, that is why I am here.
<jrib> Steveo: ubottu sent you the mount instructions earlier, have  you read them?
<bbuilt1> When I install Oracle JDK and updat alternatives to select it as a default, the man page of java (and javac) is missing. But with the openjdk, the man page is there. Anybody help me, please.
<Steveo> jrib, I didn't see it.   I also tried fdisk -l and could not see any drives listed
<LinuxMonkey> Steveo: does blkid give you any drives listed
<teratoma> where are the nautilus preferences in precise?
<jrib> !mount > Steveo
<ubottu> Steveo, please see my private message
<xangua> teratoma: edit-preferences
<spiritech> well it looks like i spoke to soon. i have found both config files for compiz in /usr/share
<mariocki> Steveo: dont forget fdisk and blkid need to be run as root so you need to sudo fdisk -l etc
<Steveo> okay, I am reading
<musixuser__> I'm back..
<musixuser__> I'm new with Linux, so I have no ideaa at all... This is my first problem:
<teratoma> xangua: where is that?
<musixuser__> Anybody reading me?
<loculinux> hola
<bbuilt1> I asked.
<xangua> teratoma: on the menu
<musixuser__> hola loculinux hablas español?
<xangua> !es | musixuser_ loculinux
<ubottu> musixuser_ loculinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<loculinux> si
<LinuxMonkey> Steveo: to know if your hard disk was detected and know the logical name you can try: sudo lshw -C disk
<spiritech> well it looks like the right files though i cant be sure.
<musixuser__> y sabés algo de linx o estaás acá porque teneś problemas? jajaja
<teratoma> i am not so good with this unity thing yet.  i click on the side bar... which menu?
<musixuser__> HELP!!
<teratoma> i see 'All Settings'
<spiritech> does anyone know the best way to save the compiz settings so that they can be reloaded after a re-install??
<AxD09> spiritech: the files in /usr/share are probably just the defaults
<teratoma> xangua: you mean unity in precise, right ?
<xangua> teratoma: open nautilus and go to edit-preferences menu
<spiritech> there were two files. normal and extra profiles. though i think you are prob right that they are the defaults.
<musixuser__> I have problems with Jack Control!.. Could anyone help me pleaseeee
<mariocki> spiritech: should be in a folder in ~/.config/
<H3Hlp> Wats the channel os backtrack
<AxD09> This site is from 2008, so i have no idea how accurate it is, but it mentions compiz config locations. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-remove-compiz-fusion-including-config-files.html
<H3Hlp> of
<spiritech> i have checked the files there and they are not right.
<H3Hlp> Where is the backtrack channel
<H3Hlp> Shit, where is the backtrack channel?
<IdleOne> !language | H3Hlp
<ubottu> H3Hlp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<IdleOne> !backtrack | H3Hlp
<ubottu> H3Hlp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<kingofswords> hello
<H3Hlp> Sorry bro
<kingofswords> y is ubuntu such a piece of junk?
<musixuser__> I think I hate Linux! jajaja
<melchi_> hi
<bbuilt1> Can anyone see my question?
<musixuser__> HELP MEEEE!!!
<kingofswords> nothing it seems is fixable
<xangua> AxD09: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html a lot recent
<kantinito> my smuxi has exploded :(
<AxD09> I assumes that want for me
<AxD09> wasn't*
<mariocki> spiritech: see this, it's a bit old but it may work. http://tutorial.downloadatoz.com/how-to-backup-and-restore-compiz-config-on-ubuntu.html
<spiritech> i have a config file in ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig   it only has two lines
<spiritech> [gnome session]
<spiritech> profile=
<musixuser__> help! I need somebody!! HelP! Not just anybody! Help!! You know I need someone!! Help! When I was younger I used Windos 7, the I decided to change to Linux but now I wanna die!
<spiritech> ok will have a look at the link.
<`prixon> I'm doing a survey before I partition my drive. how much space does ubuntu filesystem need, and how much does the home folder need?
<IdleOne> !polls | `prixon
<ubottu> `prixon: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IdleOne> `prixon: to answer your question 15GB for / is plenty /home is up to you
<camacio> ciao
<camacio> !list
<ubottu> camacio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Musix> HELP!
<chu> IdleOne: :(
<joltik> how do I get to ubiquity from the screen that says boot:
<`prixon> if I use home just for apps and not as a media/data drive. how much will be sufficient?
<OerHeks> `prixon, for /root at least 4 gb, /swap and /home as you please
<Logan_> !ask | Musix
<ubottu> Musix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<loculinux> ok
<`prixon> when you say 15GB for /, does that include the swap, or swap is 2*RAM in addition?
<bbuilt1> hello
<IdleOne> `prixon: I have no way in the universe at guessing what apps you will be installing, that said you need a minimum of 1GB for /home all the way up to 1000TB
<joltik> now I'm in a terminal looking screen
<Musix> Logan_ Hi!
<Logan_> Hi Musix.
<Resistance> IdleOne:  under what circumstances would anyone need a 1kTB drive?
<spiritech> marlocki thank you thats what i needed. i didnt realize that compiz had its own back up facility.
<Musix> I'm new with Linux, and I'm trying Misux 2.0 cd live
<IdleOne> Resistance: I wanted to make sure to cover all the bases
<Resistance> IdleOne:  :P
<Resistance> still;
<Musix> I have problems with Jack control
<bbuilt1> Resistance: Can you see me?
<joltik> does anyone know?
<IdleOne> Musix: this is #ubuntu, see if there is a #musix
<Resistance> bbuilt1:  yes, but #test is used for testing things, including whether people can see you
<Musix> when I try to start it, appears this:
<bob___> hello
<Resistance> bbuilt1:  or #ubuntu-offtopic
<paul_> hi all does anyone know how to install a brother network printer
<Musix> Could not open alsa sequencer as a client
<bbuilt1> #test
<Musix> there's not Musix  chat
<Resistance> bbuilt1:  /join #test
<Resistance> its a channel ;P
<joltik> how do I do a strait to install?
<Resistance> but we see you, bbuilt1
<bob___> am updating from 11.10 to 12.04 lts using iso file but the selection to replace 11.10 with 12.04 will not allow selection - any help?
<Musix> 23:51:40.062 Patchbay deactivated.
<Musix> 23:51:40.067 Statistics reset.
<Musix> 23:51:40.069 Could not open ALSA sequencer as a client. ALSA MIDI patchbay will be not available.
<Musix> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No exist
<FloodBot1> Musix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Musix> sorry
<xangua> bob___: are you using the Alternate iso¿
<bob___> no
<Musix> well.. thats my problem..
<xangua> Musix this is strictly ubuntu support
<spiritech> paul there are some brother drivers in the repository. maybe try one of those.
<`prixon> when partitioning the drive. is there a way to avoid those small leftovers of the drive of 5mb 20mb and so?
<IdleOne> paul_: the brother website also offers linux drivers and instructions.
<joltik> how do I install this damn thing
<joltik> I can't figure anything out
<joltik> I put in the cd
<joltik> dvd*
<joltik> and it keeps getting to a certain point
<OerHeks> `prixon, those left-overs are no leftovers, but cache-memory of the drive
<joltik> and it doesn't do anything
<bob___> how does one reply to a query from someone on this chat
<bastidrazor> bob___: /msg person message here
<OerHeks> `prixon, also a good way to check the cache of a drive
<bob___> thank you
<joltik> I'm going to leave xp on this computer if I can't do this
<gravity_> Gravity
<paul_>  spirit ok let me see I have 9320cw
<`prixon> how come sometimes there are "leftovers" and sometimes there aren't?
<joltik> well, I guess I'll just stay with XP
<joltik> ubuntu sounds over rated anyway
<OerHeks> `prixon, intelligent programs don't show cache as available hdd space.
<todd_> I am writeing a bash script and $1 is a file name, but its is not escapeing spaces when I use $1 how do I get it to reescape the spaces?
<paul_> idle it was working but spitting out paper ever 15 minute so I followed there website adn then i couldnt even get the computer to reconize it
<jrib> todd_: #bash for that
<IdleOne> `prixon: This channel is for Ubuntu specific support. Please stick to the topic.
<todd_> #bash
<todd_> ???
<spiritech> are there any plans to have a gnome based release of ubuntu?
<`prixon> Gparted = unintelligent?
<paul_> let me try again thanks guys I figure that you guys might know of some problems
<`prixon> oh
<joltik> how do install ubuntu without loading the live ubuntu enviornment?
<IdleOne> !alternate | joltik
<ubottu> joltik: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<xangua> spiritech: ubuntu uses gnome
<`prixon> if I intend on creating a / filesystem partition and a home partition, do they both exist in an extended partition?
<joltik> thank you
<joltik> finally answers
<spiritech> i mean as its primary desktop.
<L3top> It was the first question you asked joltik.
#ubuntu 2013-04-29
<kate_r> basically 12.04 security
<kate_r> Dr_willis: my sources.list doesn't seem to have it
<Dr_willis> im not on ubuntu to check right now.
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: Ok, this is weird. It upgraded the packages and now it's upgrading the system when I click again...
<altin> hey guys, my 9cell battery lasts only 5h with ubuntu and optimus tech nvidia graphics, I have bumblebee installed though! How normal is this? Should it last higher?
<jcrza> Woah, 13.04 huh?
<nickgzzjr> Hi can someone help me figure out why my ubuntu is not picking up any video camera in /dev/video0 ?
<jcrza> Just got a message on my ubuntu box
<jcrza> If I run a postgre server and some python scripts should I have any trouble with upgrading?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Sorry I had to make a store run, how long did the first upgrade take, and how many packages are being shown loaded now?
<wilee-nilee> downloaded*
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: it was 300 MB
<the_drow> Now it's installing ~1000 packages
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: and the title is Distribution Upgrade unlike before
<nickgzzjr> Can someone help me figure out why my ubuntu is not picking up any video cameras in /dev/video0? Anyone?
<silverex> Yo, so I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04. Problem is that now when I start up my computer, the resolution is off and there's no dash or menu bar. After a couple of minutes a box comes up saying that compiz has crashed. How could I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, were you fully updated the first time you hit the upgrade, could it have been you hit the button at the bottom rather then the top?
<the_drow> nickgzzjr: got the drivers?
<basiclas_> are there any lists of ubuntu friendly laptops? :) i need a new laptop
<nickgzzjr> the_drow im not sure how can I check?
<jcrza> I really want to upgrade to 13.04. Is it ... safe yet?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: maybe I haven't noticed... Idk. On the other hand the wireless card driver stopped working and I had to reinstall it
<the_drow> nickgzzjr: did it work before?
<nickgzzjr> the_drow: No, not with this image, its a custom ubuntu build, for a arm board.
<Blue11> having an issue with xubuntu 12.10  not all the indicator icons show up in the taskbar and there is no way to add them.  speaker icon and battery indcator.
<wilee-nilee> basiclas_, Here is a list, many that will run are not listed is all, knowing the hardware of what you want to purchase might be better way. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<the_drow> nickgzzjr: then the drivers might not exist
<bmomjian> basiclas_: Lenovo is usually good with Ubuntu
<nickgzzjr> the_drow: well I have another image that some guy online made and it works there. How can I add the drivers
<nickgzzjr> ?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Sounds like there was a glitch somewhere a upgrade that runs and finishes and is rebooted to be the same is like very strange.
<the_drow> nickgzzjr: google them up first. I don't know what kind of camera you are using
<Blue11> dang logged me out -- anyway xubuntu does not show speaker or battery icon in the task bar.  I cant right click and add them.  suggestions?
<the_drow> nickgzzjr: why won't you use the other image then?
<altin> my 9cell battery lasts only 5h with ubuntu and optimus tech nvidia graphics, I have bumblebee installed though! How normal is this? Should it last higher?
<rodolfo> hi
<altin> longer**
<rodolfo> I'am from Brasil
<silverex> Yo, so I just upgraded to 12.10 from 12.04. Problem is that now when I start up my computer, the resolution is off and there's no dash or menu bar. After a couple of minutes a box comes up saying that compiz has crashed. How could I fix this?
<savio> altin i think its normal
<zonk1024> silverex: first step is trying to find output that says why it crashed.
<Tatuus> Musicbrainz doesn't look up for CD titles on 13.04.....
<Tatuus> or do i have to add something ?
<jcrza> If I upgrade to 13.04 am I in danger of having packages not be available for it?
<vemacs> Oh dear
<silverex> zonk1024: How would I do that?
<vemacs> My fermi-based laptop and fermi-based graphics card
<vemacs> Can't boot the liveUSB.
<vemacs> have to disable nouveau thru boot flags still ;_;
<zonk1024> silverex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15612/where-does-compiz-log-error-messages  ?
<Arpad2> !opengl
<Arpad2> how to enable opengl?
<Guest> .
<Guest> .
<Guest> .
<FloodBot1> Guest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tatuus> Rhythmbox doesn't fetch cd's  track info from Musicbrainz after 13.04 upgrade... How can i firx this?
<Tatuus> Rhythmbox doesn't fetch cd's  track info from Musicbrainz after 13.04 upgrade... How can i fix this?
<turova> I have an Dell XPS 17" (L702x).  Just installed 13.04.  Resolution comes up as 1280x1024, instead of the desired 1920x1080.  I can't seem to figure out the right set of xrandr commands to make it work… The bigger problem may be that I can't figure out where I should actually put the resolution modification commands, since there's no more xorg.conf.  Anyone know of a guide that'll work for 13.04?
<wolftune> Hi, I have an update showing for linux-firmware but it won't install, it gives errors
<wolftune> on Precise
<Brotox> hi guys, i've deployed my rails app in heroku, but when i update my code locally and do git push master, nothing get modified ?!
<pztrick> git push origin master?
<Jordan_U> Brotox: Did you actually git add and git commit?
<Brotox> Jordan_U, do i've to do that each time ? i'm still a git newbie :$
<jamie_> hey guys just wanted to ask a simple question - what DE/ GUI is closest to windows? I'm trying out Xubuntu atm..
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Have you run a update to make sure it is not a partial upgrade?
<Brotox> jamie_, try cinnamon
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: yes
<jamie_> ah, looks nice, thanks!
<wolftune> here's the errors: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/paste/gs88r
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Can you post the errors in a pastebin?
<Jordan_U> Brotox: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, On line I'm seeing some bugs and notations on microcode_amd, I don't really have a definitive answer for you, lothers might though.
<hellpe> hello
<Brotox> Jordan_U, i cloned a github repo, added my stuff and modified, deployed to heroku.
<Brotox> the output of those commands are : Please make sure you have the correct access rights
<Brotox> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<hellpe> I think my EeePC 1015e is overheating, it is at 75°C and rising
<hellpe> according to xfce4-sensors
<Guest53752> hi, #On Ubuntu 12.10 xfce, I am trying to find the code to remove unusable choices from  my log-in menu. Like 1.) cairo-dock which is not a desktop choice; 2.) Gnome Openbox and/or; 3.) Openbox which I do not want anyone to play with, and especially how to hide until I can purge; 4.) Lubuntu ; 5.) Lubuntu Netbook  without wounding my xfce that has a month of personalizing, cairo-docking and my tender care put into it. I am
<Guest53752>  hoping not to have to run a new ¨mini.iso¨ and start over. Any ideas out there?
<hellpe> I'm worried it could cause hardware damages
<somsip> Brotox: when you clone a github repo, the origin will be the github repo and you probably cannot push to that. So you may need to fork the repo, then work on your forked copy. But then, I have no idea about Heroku
<MestreLion> where are nautilus thumbnailers defined? I noticed it isn't generating thumbnails for XPM files
<Brotox> somsip, hmmm
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help. Does this mean just wait and someone is probably addressing this?
<hellpe> is there something I can do to prevent this ?
<hellpe> I'm using Xubuntu Raring
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, You might try sudo apt-get install -f the sudo apt-get clean then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> then*
<somsip> Brotox: or add a new remote repo which is the Heroku deployment point thing, and push to that
<Brotox> somsip, heroku has nothing to do with GitHub itself !
<Brotox> you push your code up to heroku, it does the rest.
<somsip> Brotox: oh,  I thought the idea was you pushed directly to Heroku. But like I say, I know nothing about Heroku.
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: thanks, but still got the same error
<Brotox> somsip, nah, i've cloned that locally, i deployed to heroku, then did some changes locally, and now i need to update the deployed app at heroku
<fjodor> hi which software does ubuntu use to automate adding external monitors?
<somsip> Brotox: this is way off topic. But I believe you would need to add the Heroku deployment point as a new remote repo and push to that. But you are better off looking into this elsewhere
<Dr_willis> Guest53752,  the *dm login screens have sessions they show defined by the vvarious  *.desktop files.  for example there should be a 'gnome.desktop' and a 'open.desktop' file you can move to some other location. restart lightdm. and they wont be shown
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Did you get any errors besides the same at the end. For example held packages....etc?
<Dr_willis> Guest53752,  try 'locate gnome.desktop' to find the location. somewhere in /etc/ i recall
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: yes, there was a held package error at the very beginning after the -f command
<betrayd> fjodor theres different ways unfortunately, depending onthe video card in question
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: well, looking back it just said that 1 was not upgraded
<fjodor> betrayd: intel
<fjodor> betrayd: i am using lubuntu and the apps just suck, i just want to use the automated thing that ubuntu uses
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Is te terminal open with all that, if so pastebin all of it.
<Dr_willis> fjodor,  what you mean automated thing?
<fjodor> Dr_willis: when i pull the plug it deactivates the external monitor automatically and activates it when i plug it in
<Dr_willis> fjodor,  i cant say ive noticed that depending on the desktop. but it could be ive only dont it in Unity and Gnome-shell.  I thought Udev handled it.
<fjodor> with lubuntu the external monitor is still active and there might be windows or somehting...
<Dr_willis> got a tv i sometimes plugin. Noticed it gets auto configured in unity. and gnome-shell. Not sure if ive ever tried it in lubuntu, or kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> i think its controllable via the xrandr tools also. so if you do that a lot. you could set up some script/icon to disable the 2nd monitor
<fjodor> Dr_willis: with lubuntu you've got to run a program like arandr, grandr or lxrandr(lxde)
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, I suspect the package held for upgrade is just missing dependencies that may show up within a day or so.
<Nothing_Much> I have to launch skype from a terminal because of NVIDIA drivers, can somebody help?
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: ok, do you still want the paste? I was about to do that
<Dr_willis> Nothing_Much,  help with what? why do you need to launch it from a terminal due to video drivers?
<wilee-nilee> wolftune, Wold not hurt I'm curious,\.
<Nothing_Much> I have to run this: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<Nothing_Much> Every time just to launch it
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<betrayd> fjodor: i think that's because of the desktop manager, they have their own handling of extra monitors
<Nothing_Much> When I switched to the Nouveau driver, it works
<Nothing_Much> But then I couldn't play TF2
<LargePrime> Hello.  12.0 server on a dedicated host.  what is the best way to add virtual hosts
<Nothing_Much> Even though all the dependencies were already installed for TF2 and I HAVE been able to play on Nouveau before
<sync350> Nothing_Much, www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html.  Let me know if this helps.
<Dr_willis> Nothing_Much,  make a script that does that.. or put that line in your .bashrc or .profile
<fjodor> betrayd: no if i deactivate the extra monitor with lxpanel, openbox puts all windows on first monitor like ubuntu does automatically
<Nothing_Much> I don't want a workaround
<Nothing_Much> I want a fix
<carrera> Nuveau driver crashes on my nVidia M360 during install. With the alternate edition gone, how can I install with generic drivers until I can get the proprietary drivers
<Dr_willis> wait for ms to FIX it then?
<Brotox> Jordan_U, i fixed it and updated my deployed heroku app
<betrayd> and you are...
<Brotox> Jordan_U,  git add & git commit & git push production master
<Nothing_Much> MS? I thought it was a driver issue
<Brotox> ;)
<Dr_willis> you want a fix for what seems to be a bug in skype. which is owned by ms..
<carrera> Any suggestions?
<tilde> I'm trying to double boot windows 8 and ubuntu 13.04, and I have some questions about manual partitioning. First, where do I put the bootloader? in the EFI partition, or in my main Ubuntu partition?
<Dr_willis> and the work around is rather trivial.
<carrera> Nuveau driver crashes on my nVidia M360 during install. With the alternate edition gone, how can I install with generic drivers until I can get the proprietary drivers?
<bd___> Hello. Do you recommend Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or 13.4? Thanks
<Nothing_Much> Depends
<Nothing_Much> bd___ what do you want?
<Nothing_Much> Like, do you plan to use it as a desktop or server or have any other things you want from the OS?
<bd___> Nothing_Much: Desktop usage :)
<oldbreed> Hey, all, I have an external hard drive here that I need to scan for viruses -- what software should I use"?
<bd___> Normal, all-around desktop usage
<Nothing_Much> Would you like semi-bleeding edge (more current) software or would you rather have stable software?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  clamav is in the repos for scanning for windows viruses. theres other av apps out for linux also
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  you are meaning  to scan a external usb  with windows files for window viruses?
<oldbreed> Yessir
<carrera> Dr_willis, Nuveau driver crashes on my nVidia M360 during install. With the alternate edition gone, how can I install with generic drivers so I can apt-get the proprietary drivers?
<Nothing_Much> bd___?
<sync350> bd___, you could always burn a copy of each, and experiment a bit. ;)
<Dr_willis> carrera,  tried the nomodeset option yet?
<bd___> Nothing_Much: dont know. Are the current releases stable?
<carrera> Dr_willis, No sir, don't even know what it is
<phantomcircuit> how well does ubuntu work on a recent mac book pro?
<bd___> sync350: takes time ehehe
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MestreLion> where are nautilus thumbnailers defined? I noticed it isn't generating thumbnails for XPM files.. I cn see some thumbnailers defined in /usr/share/thumbnailers for PDF, EXE, videos... but not for images. Where is that set?
<phantomcircuit> like if i walked into an apple store today and tried to install ubuntu how much would it suck?
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  clamav is cl based, correct?  how do i run it and specify what it's scanning?
<Nothing_Much> bd___ Technically everything's stable, the most current 13.04 just has newer software. 12.04 has older software, but gets support for 5 years (4 years left)
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  it has a cli and a gui.. and you should read its docs..    it has options you tell it.
<bd___> Nothing_Much: what is the one you use?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  its best to use several differnt av apps to scan files. just in case you get false positives, or missed hits
<Nothing_Much> I use 13.04, it's amazing
<jram0421> i installed ubuntu 13.04 64 bit alongside windows 8 and it has no option to boot into ubuntu
<oldbreed> What others can you suggest, Dr_willis?
<bd___> Nothing_Much: with the unity desktop? Can you describe why do you think it is amazing? Have you used the lts before?
<Nothing_Much> But after 6 or 9 months (6 months is when the next release comes out, 9 months is when the release is eol'd), you have to upgrade to the next release if you're willing to do that.
<bd___> Nothing_Much: is it hard to do upgrade?
<jram0421> « !ops »
<Nothing_Much> bd___, Unity is much faster and has improved drastically since LTS. I used 12.04 and it's pretty good, but I went to use 13.04 when it was in beta and was blown away.
<OerHeks> oldbreed, follow this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<Nothing_Much> To upgrade Ubuntu, you just type in the terminal "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  no idea. i dont really use them any more. I recall there being clamav and avg had one.. and  i recall 2 others
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  some of the av companies had their own linux live cds for scanning systems i recall  Avast perhaps had one
<bd___> Nothing_Much: Do you use a File Manager other than the new Nautilus in 13.04?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  clamav worked.. but i dont think it had the best  % rate of finding viruses.
<Nothing_Much> I use everything stock that comes in 13.04, Nautilus is a bit different but I got used to it
<turova> I have an Dell XPS 17" (L702x).  Just installed 13.04.  Resolution comes up as 12
<turova> 80x1024, instead of the desired 1920x1080.  I can't seem to figure out the right set of xrandr commands to make it work… The bigger problem may be that I can't figure out where I should actually put the resolution modification commands, since there's no more xorg.conf.  Anyone know of a guide that'll work for 13.04?
<bd___> Nothing_Much: I think I will choose 13.04 because of the performance improvements :) . Any bugs so far?
<codezombie> can anyone explain the differance in usage? https://gist.github.com/gitt/4af5cdddfff0f811f173
<Nothing_Much> No bugs as far as I've seen!
<oldbreed> Dr_willis, do I need to add a PPA to get avast then?
<tt> there are bugs
<tt> I have no audio
<tt> the kernel that shipped with 13.04 breaks HDMI audio for some (all?) users
<Nothing_Much> HDMI?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  No idea. ive not used avast in a year+
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<Dr_willis> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bd___> Nothing_Much: what is with HDMI?
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, that bug doesn't affect me because I'm using a 2007-2008 build
<Nothing_Much> bd___ what tt said, if you have HDMI audio then you're gonna have to use headphones and wait for a fix on the kernel
<tt> uh
<tt> headphones don't help if you don't have analog audio out
<bd___> Nothing_Much: so HDMI audio doesn't work for every hardware config?
<nur> Hi all
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with hdmi audio depending on the chipset..  noticed it was not working yesterday for me.. when it had been working  fine for months..
<nur> anyone develop Drupal on ubuntu 13.04 / localhost?
<Dr_willis> HDMI audio was working all during beta testing.. i just noticved last night it wasent working.  (in 13.04) i havent tried it today
<Toph2> is 13.04 out?
<bd___> Dr_willis: you would recommend 12.04 or 13.04?
<Dr_willis> bd___,  i always use the latest.
<bd___> Toph2: you are late :)
<Dr_willis> if you are doing a clean install. id say go with 13.04
<Toph2> hehe,, my next question was like yours,, is it worth updating?
<Dr_willis> if you got 12.04 working fine.. then you  might not need all the little fixs
<tilde> Hello, does anyone know whether the bootloader goes in the EFI partition? (I am manually setting up partitions).
<bd___> Dr_willis: Is it true that upgrades are not reliable, that you can get no desktop at all after upgrades?
<Dr_willis> bd___,  i upgraded fine. many others have as well
<Dr_willis> but i rarely upgrade. I tend to do clean installs.
<bd___> Dr_willis: Do you use ppas?
<Dr_willis> bd___,  yes i use several ppas for stuffs
<savagecroc> hey i'm doing rsync
<OerHeks> make sure you have the iso on usb/cd before upgrading
<bd___> Toph2: I would say most people here agree that it is a very good release, so yes if you are on 12.10 upgrade :)
<turova> no one here had to deal with any resolution issues because of optimus?
<savagecroc> and i keep getting rsync: failed to set times on "/source/bla/bla
<Dr_willis> 12.10 to 13.04 is  more of a 'polishing/cleanup' type improvement
<bd___> Dr_willis: which ones do you think are "mandatory" for every ubuntu user? xD
<Toph2> bd___,,, i didn't do 12.10,, i stayed with 12.04
<savagecroc> i don't want rsync to have write permissions to the source directory
<chickenmonger> I've upgraded two laptops from 12.10 to 13.04 already with no problems.
<savagecroc> is there anyway around this?
<Dr_willis> bd___,  never really noticed.  I just add some if i see an app i want to try
<OerHeks> turova yes, i read lots of issues
<joaquin> is this the right place to ask question about my journey into the Ubuntu Dev?
<bd___> Dr_willis: like libreoffice ppa?
<Dr_willis> bd___,  i tend to uninstall libreoffice ;P i rarely do word pcoressing
<Morph4me> tilde: when partitioning manually ....the bootloader must go at the beginning  for EFI ....mine is 100mb  ....mount point i typed ...boot/efi ...
<Dr_willis> i tend to do very little real 'work' on my computers ;P
<bd___> Toph2: Thats tough. If you want you can upgrade to 12.10 then 13.04
<bd___> Or fresh install of 13.04
<bd___> But if you have a lot of configuration done already maybe stay with the lts would be better. Depends on what you want Toph2
<Toph2> bd___,,, i have had bad luck with upgrades,, i will do a fresh install
<tilde> Morphe4me: if I am dualbooting with windows 8, is it still boot/efi, or something else? I don't want to overwrite the windows boot manager,
<turova> OerHeks: My 13.04 install won't run at 1920x1080 and I can't figure out how to make that happen on my XPS17 (l702x).  I've tried to run some commands with xrandr but haven't figured out how to actually make it change the resolution.  Farthest I've gotten is seeing something like "cannot set resolution to size bigger than virtual display".  I think I just need to set up the xrandr stuff early in the boot process, but I can't figure out where
<turova> since there's no more xorg.conf
<tilde> oops, I meant Morph4me
<bd___> Toph2: Remember that you will have to upgrade in 9 months if you install 13.04
<Morph4me> tilde: i don't have it with Win8 BUT this is how i manually set it with ubuntu 13 .04 http://i.imgur.com/J6oOa7P.png
<codezombie> bah, this is driving me nuts. df says I'm using 8GB of storage, but I cannot find it anywhere.
<tilde> Morph4me: okay, thanks. I'm just a little worried about overwriting the windows boot manager. If I do accidently overwrite it, is there a way to fix it? (using boot repair or something?)
<bean> codezombie, thats pretty easy to figure out. du -sh /*
<bean> and then drill down
<gandalfcome> Hey, I've got too teach some undergrads the command line and I'm looking for a nice online interactive command line tutorial. Any recommendations?
<Dr_willis> codezombie,  seen log files get huge due to bugs. ;)
<codezombie> bean: see my above gist... I did, and du -sh /* shows 1.1gb
<bean> codezombie, have you tyied rebooting then?
<codezombie> Dr_willis: not running any services
<codezombie> bean: ys
<codezombie> yes
<Morph4me> tidle: you are doing it in the right order ,but i haven't went there yet  :)
<Dr_willis> codezombie,  you have checked  /var/log and your users home for Xorg log files?
<codezombie> Dr_willis; https://gist.github.com/gitt/4af5cdddfff0f811f173
<tilde> Morph4me: wait what? doing what in the right order?
<Dr_willis> so df and du are showing differnt stuff. Hmm not sure about hat
<Morph4me> tilde : windows first because it would wipe ubuntu(s) bootloader
<codezombie> Dr_willis: yea, this is driving me nuts.
<tilde> Morph4me: ah, I see. Well thanks for your help!
<Morph4me> good luck tilde
<Dr_willis> codezombie,  could it it be somthing as odd as one app counting soft (or hard) links differntly?
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: try looking in lsof output
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: what would I be looking for htere?
<carajo> hello!
<johnjohn1011> i cloned my 160 GB drive to a new 2tb drive.  I was looking to bump up my 154 gb partition to use most of the drive. I saw that the swap is inside an extended partition.  does this need to be the case?
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: you could possibly have a file which has a fd open and hasn't been deleted in which case you would be looking for something with the string (deleted)
<codezombie> Dr_willis: df uses the fs usage. I would think it should be accurate. This is a clean install, no idea why this is wrong.
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: it would also mean the space is counted from whatever fd is still open -
<codezombie> SolarisBoy; nothing like that in the list :/
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: ok - well good to log these things - codezombie how big is this disk?
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: and is the issue that your trying to find space that df is reporting as used somewhere?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: yes, df says I'm using 8GB, du shows 1.2GB. This is a clean ubuntu server 12.04 install, so I shouldn't be using anything more than the minimal space required.
<carajo> hello guys if I have a machine with 2 cores and 2 threads (2.5ghz) what is the meaning when I run gnome-system-monitor and one thread (i supposed) reach the 100%?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: https://gist.github.com/gitt/4af5cdddfff0f811f173
<xub69> I mounted /proc into a chroot and when I ran ncdu it told me I had a 128TB drive, why doesn't everyone do this space saving trick?
<carajo> what is the clock frecuency that my machine is working to?
<Jordan_U> codezombie: Try running an fsck.
<Jordan_U> !fsck | codezombie
<ubottu> codezombie: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<codezombie> Jordan_U: yeah, I've done that. Thanks.
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: ok - can you try this -
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: du -s -h / and compare that output to df -h
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: 1.2GB
<carajo> hello guys if I have a machine with 2 cores and 2
<carajo>  338 |               threads (2.5ghz) what is the meaning when I run
<carajo>  339 |               gnome-system-monitor and one thread (i supposed)
<carajo>  340 |               reach the 100%?
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: can you post that?
<carajo> please
<codezombie> root@mini:~# du -s -h /
<codezombie> 1.2G	/
<Dr_willis> one core is at 100% ussage i belive carajo
<Dr_willis> carajo,  htop may give better info
<carajo> Dr_willis it remains showing 4 "threads"
<Dr_willis> 2 cores each has hyperthreading  perhaps
<carajo> but it does what you have supposed, what it means that the 4 theads have reached 100%?
<carajo> Dr_willis yeah it is an intel core
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: what's interesting, is that it doesn't seem to ever go below 8GB
<codezombie> no matter what I remove
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: it could be open files as stated
<SolarisBoy> not neccessarily just deleted ones - does it persist reboots?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: open from what? nothing has been installed, except the OS. I've also rebooted, negating anything that would be open.
<Jordan_U> codezombie: Does usage increase if you add files?
<codezombie> Jordan_U: yes
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: nothing needs to be installed - all running procs have open FD's in some form or manner
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: even just the ones that are installed in the base deployment - more so than new apps/things - whats your uptime like?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: right, but out of dozens of server installs this is the first I've ever seen of this.
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: ^
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: clean install on a new box today
<carajo> really i dont understand
<codezombie> so uptime is zero pretty much
<Dr_willis> carajo,  ive seen some tools say 100% when one thread (one part of one core) is running at 100%>. if all 4 were running full speed.. ive seen it say %400   it depends on  the monitoring tool
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: whats the install method? (is it scripted, preseed? etc? in general the same on all?)
<ceed^> How can I remove that mail notification envelope thing from the notification area?
<Dr_willis> carajo,  you may want to ask in #hardware
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: I manually walk through the server installer from disk.
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: The only software selected at install time is OpenSSH Server
<codezombie> same for every install
<carajo> hey dr Dr_willis thank you i go there
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: can you post to pastebin output for fdisk -l (under sudo)?
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: did you run that lsof under sudo?
<SolarisBoy> so human error is a possibility also
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: https://gist.github.com/gitt/98b808a8d53da8979bf3
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: I've done the install on this box three time to rule out any possible pebkac
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: =) i understand it felt the same each time...
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: can you post sudo parted -l?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: https://gist.github.com/gitt/98b808a8d53da8979bf3
<SolarisBoy> i used preseed and pxe for multi server installs - thats the only way to be sure something is getting done right -
<SolarisBoy> checking
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: I disagree with that statement
<SolarisBoy> thats ok -
<nxt_> hi
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: the issue is the partition starts 99.6MB into the disk
<SolarisBoy> 99.6MB  492GB   492GB   ext4
<SolarisBoy> thats your 8gb
<codezombie> I'm confused how that equates to 8gb
<trism> ceed^: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages;
<dysun> Hi all. I have an nVidia Geforce 7200 GS video card. I've finally managed to get the video drivers installed, but when I go under System -> Preferences -> Appearances -> Visual affects, the option is still greyed out. Any reason why this might be? I'm stuck =(
<SolarisBoy> hrmm my bad you may be right there -
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: is there a reason you did GPT partitions on both disks?
<thomas____> part
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/1050021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050021 in autofs (Ubuntu) "autofs failed to mount .hidden" [High,Confirmed]
<SolarisBoy> wait - codezombie where is swap taken from?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone can tell me the version of ruby that comes standard with ubuntu 12.04?
<bluebeat> hey, i recently update to 13.04, and im having this problem... i have a repeater at home that is most of the time disconnected, but when it is on the signal on my computer gets affected ( speed drops) how can i tell wcid to ignore the signal coming out of the repeater and only connect to the router... any ideas?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: an 8GB partition on the same disk
<Guest24814> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4MCX3LbwJs
<bluebeat> forgot to mention that i didnt have this issue on 12.10
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: so sdxX where the last X - strange but seems relevant as your swap is about 8gb no?
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: I did consider this, but as I said I've never had this issue... Swap is /dev/sda3
<SolarisBoy> where the last X is partition number*
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: from the end of the disk
<excelsiora> Is there a reason that tomboy is no longer standard on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> codezombie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131516/new-ext4-partition-and-used-space
<SolarisBoy> codezombie: interesting
<thomas____> excelsiora what ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> yea there is over head but 8GB seems extreme
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  i think it was disliked for several reasons., was no longer getting developed, and had some other issues.. i used it for a long time.
<SolarisBoy> =( -
<savagecroc> how do you run sudo but keep all the current environment variables?
<wolftune> wilee-nilee: sorry, I think I forgot to do this: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/paste/Ro4Nf
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/96965/tomboy-alternatives
<codezombie> Jordan_U: ah, that definitely makes sense
<thomas____> I must've added Tomboy on my own, can't remember, have no problems with it on 12.04, but don't use it all that much, just sayin'
<SolarisBoy> savagecroc: try -E
<Dr_willis> savagecroc,  i recall   sudo -i   and sudo -s, one of those did that. but i can never rember which one
<savagecroc> thanks :)
<codezombie> SolarisBoy: based on that, 8GB would still be less than 2% overhead.
<Jordan_U> savagecroc: Do you really want to keep *all* environment variables (generally not considered safe) or just some specifica variable(s)?
<Dr_willis> i used tomboy a lot - because ubuntu one had the feature to view/sync your notes. but that aparently wasent used much. ;( so its been phased out
<SolarisBoy> i don't have that much overhead on my larger disks..
<SolarisBoy> which is what i was basing that on -
<bolly> hi
<savagecroc> Jordan_U: hmm i really just want it to be able to use the SSH keys to logon to the remote machine
<thomas____> I must be behind the curve on syncing stuff  Dr Willis perhaps you could clue me in on how valuable that is..???
<bolly> im trying to debootstrap quantul armel but its failing o Couldn't download dists/quantal/main/binary-armel/Packages
<savagecroc> sudo -E did the trick
<bolly> any idea?
<savagecroc> sudo -i didn't seem to work
<Jordan_U> savagecroc: What is your end goal? Running ssh with sudo doesn't make much sense to me.
<SolarisBoy> -i interactive -s shell
<savagecroc> ah right :)
<savagecroc> -E = keep the environment variables
<SolarisBoy> yeps
<Dr_willis> thomas____,  all my notes across all machines got synced because they were saved to ubuntu one, so i could even access them from any web browser.
<Dr_willis> thomas____,  but its a gone feature..
<Dr_willis> Be nice if they added some config sync features to work with ubuntu one. make ubuntu stand out a bit more.
<Dr_willis> Uubntu One just seems a bit of a afterthought these days
<SolarisBoy> i like it
<SolarisBoy> they fixed a lot of crap with it - because boy was it broken pre 12.04
<Dr_willis> i got so many cloud storage accounts.. its scary. ;)
<thomas____> I dunno....DR are you saying Ubunto One no longer has a sync feature...how to private message here also I am new on ifc
<bluebeat> hey, i recently update to 13.04, and im having this problem... i have a repeater at home that is most of the time disconnected, but when it is on the signal on my computer gets affected ( speed drops) how can i tell wcid to ignore the signal coming out of the repeater and only connect to the router... any ideas?
<Dr_willis> and the all seem to want me to auto-upload my android phone photos to them.
<SolarisBoy> well thats why i like it because its there by default =)
<SolarisBoy> hahaha Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> thomas____,  ubuntu one no longer has the tomboy sync feature it had a few years back. (2 yr?)
<l_r> hello
<ugur> hey everybody
<SolarisBoy> i kind of liked that feature (a lot) especially because i write a lot of stuff in notes and it was cool to have access to them from any ubuntu machine in a base installed app
<l_r> my root disk is full
<SolarisBoy> l_r: delete some files =)
<l_r> SolarisBoy, it's because of a damn bug in the ext4 fs
<SolarisBoy> l_r: nice
<l_r> suddenly it appeared fulll
<ugur> I want to ask did you like the new 13.04? I haven't upgraded from 12.10. What will I lose, what will I gain? Thanks in advance :)
<l_r> i must find a solution ,fsck tells the fs is good after having fixed an inode
<SolarisBoy> l_r: wow sounds bad - what bug is that? what causes it?
<l_r> but the fs is still full
<l_r> SolarisBoy, i don't know
<SolarisBoy> l_r: post output to pastbin -
<l_r> for sure it was not full when the thing happened
<l_r> SolarisBoy, what output?
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<thomas____> ubotto
<SolarisBoy> l_r: df? du and stuff i guess
<SolarisBoy> unless there is anything else you want to add there - fs errors from logs etc?
<thomas____> ubottu
<thomas____> how do you get bot help
<l_r> SolarisBoy, i am on another system, since i could not even boot, and i cannot mount the partition , df reported 0 bytes free though
<carrera> I'm currently running ubuntu 12.04 with RAID 0. Do ubuntu or xubuntu 13.04 dektop detect RAID?
<SolarisBoy> l_r: do you know if there is reserved space? if so have you tried a recovery shell?
<memphisraines> Has Nautlius' behaviour with symlinks changed from 12.10 to 13.04?
<JimmyNeutron> Anyone have any problems with 13.04 where after doing a cold boot, you don't see the login screen?  Doing a warm reboot(ctrl+alt+delete seems to help so far.  I have Bumblebee installed.
<l_r> SolarisBoy, i ran fsck in the fail-safe mode
<thomas____> what can I type in here command-wise its been a long time since I was in ifc channel
<l_r> SolarisBoy, fsck wrongly reports the fs is ok
<Jordan_U> carrera: RAID support hasn't changed between 12.04 and 13.04, and as the core of the OS is the same, it will be the same between all flavors of Ubunut.
<SolarisBoy> l_r: did you check the space in safe mode as root?
<JimmyNeutron> I have a feeling the problem I'm seeing is related to the Low Graphics resolution I encounter any previous version.
<l_r> SolarisBoy, yes, 0
<SolarisBoy> l_r: can you point me a link to the bug?
<SolarisBoy> l_r: there is a flag -f which will force a fsck regardless of the journal status - have you used that in the fsck command line?
<qin> !bot > thomas____
<ubottu> thomas____, please see my private message
<l_r> SolarisBoy, i ll try
<oldbreed> Hey, guys, I'm tryna back up my system because I'm about to expand the partition.  But the backup program is giving me this error: "Temp space has 2358272 available, backup needs approx 68157440."
<b4ulook4me> Hi all... some how solved, 13.04 nvidia graphics bootup freeze
<ceed^> trism, thanks
<l_r> i need to reboot to try
<b4ulook4me> installed nvidia drivers and now working ok
<l_r> i am on an old ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: that means the backup is trying to either use temp space for the destination location or as a location for temp ops like compression/encription or whatever,
<carrera> Jordan_U, thanks. Then why doesn't xubuntu 13.04 recognize my RAID0 partitions?  It doesn't even let me create new ones.
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: if thats the destination for your backup - you may want to change it to a larger area if you don't have ability to expand that FS /tmp is on -
<oldbreed> SolarisBoy: What do I do about it?  I've assigned the back up to an external hard drive, so I don't think the former is the problem
<thomas____> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<b4ulook4me> n e one having experience in CUDA (nvidia)
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: check in your backup program settings and see if you can change where it does its "work" at
<Jordan_U> carrera: What type of RAID is it?
<carrera> Jordan_U, software RAID0. I created it with ubuntu 12.04 server.
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: and based on that size diff and the assumption that this did work at one point - maybe you have some additional unexpected large files in the source you didn't want to backup?
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: do you mount /tmp on a normal disk or something else? like memory mount etc?
<oldbreed> SolarisBoy:  I installed Ubuntu through Windows 7 and am attempting to delete the Windows 7 partition and expand Ubuntu into its place.  I don't think I've ever backed it up before, and the issue is probably that the Windows partition is too big
<carrera> Jordan_U, Toshiba Qosmio x500 laptop with 2 x 480 GB SanDisk SSD and nVidia M360
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  you mean you did a WUBI  install inside windows?
<oldbreed> SolarisBoy: I have no idea what what you just said emans
<oldbreed> Yes, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  then you CANT remove windows.
<SolarisBoy> ugh...
<oldbreed> Wait, what?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  wubi installs to a file on the windows partition
<oldbreed> Aw, shit
<b4ulook4me> Hi Dr_Willis...
<oldbreed> There's gotta be some workaround
<Dr_willis> there are guides out on converting a wubi install to a normal install.. but i would backup improtnat stuff and do a clean install
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: what are you trying to do?
<wilee-nilee> oldbreed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi  as Dr_willis mentioned
<Dr_willis> Im not sure how well migrateing wubi works. ;)
<SolarisBoy> sounds scary
<oldbreed> What's the risk?
<Dr_willis> risk - it dont work. ;)
<SolarisBoy> disk obfuscation
<subcool> why isnt this like working...
<subcool> sudo chown -R root:admin .  ## make this directory writable by the system administrators
<Dr_willis> backup your wubi disk image file to some place else.. you can mount and access it from a ubuntu install
<SolarisBoy> subcool: whats the error/return code if it failing?
<subcool> SolarisBoy, chown: missing operand after `root:admin'
<oldbreed> Dr_willis: then what precisely do I need to do.  I have an external hard drive that I'm attempting to back Ubuntu up onto, but I'm met with the error before.  I don't know how to resolve this
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  what error?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  i just format my external to ext4 and copy my files over ;)
<Jordan_U> subcool: Be very careful with chmod and chown with the -R switch, you may be changing a lot of files and thus it may be hard to reverse (as you won't know the original settings for each file).
<oldbreed> Dr_willis: Temp space has 2358272 available, backup needs approx 68157440.
<subcool> Jordan_U, its ok, its a kinda empy folder
<subcool> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN - step 3
<giupeppo> hi guys, I've just installed lubuntu 13.04 on my sony netbook but sound doesn't work.. can you help me please? (launching alsamixer it seem I've 3 different soundcards) thanks!!
<oldbreed> Dr_willis: I can't format my external hard drive -- my image of windows is on there
<carrera> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<subcool> ok- guess the "." was necessary
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  so how are you trying to back up to it? what are you backing up?
<SolarisBoy> lols
<SolarisBoy> subcool: you should also put what you typed not what you thought you copied =)
<subcool> what?
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  I'm using the native Ubuntu backup program to try to back Ubuntu up to my external hard drive (about 400 GB hard drive)
<subcool> i c/p'ed the command
<subcool> from my terminal
<oldbreed> Dr_willis: But I get the previous error
<SolarisBoy> udo chown -R root:admin .  ## make this directory writable by the system administrators
<SolarisBoy> this one?
<SolarisBoy> with the "." ? right
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614650
<SolarisBoy> subcool: did you post that one before?
<subcool> oh ya- :/
<SolarisBoy> =)
<giupeppo> hi guys, I've just installed lubuntu 13.04 on my sony netbook but sound doesn't work.. can you help me please? (launching alsamixer it seem I've 3 different soundcards) thanks!!
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  never used it.. i just backup my imporntant files. ive never done a  full system backup
<azazel91> can anybody tell me why i cant connect to localhost
<Dr_willis> azazel91,  connect how?
<subcool> should i be concerned about this: subcool@AMDServer:/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa$ ./clean-all
<subcool> rm: cannot remove `/etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys': Permission denied
<azazel91> i guess the server is not running im not sure
<oldbreed> Dr_willis: So, theoretically, if I managed to back up my system, could I restore it outside of Windows and keep everything as it is now?
<SolarisBoy> subcool: you need to be root to run those scripts int hat directory -
<SolarisBoy> subcool: or use sudo
<carrera> can anyone tell me how I can go from ubuntu 12.04 to xubuntu 13.04 and keep my RAID0 config?
<subcool> SolarisBoy, ok- thanks.
<subcool> i was considering the same. but- the example says sudo the frist times.
<atrus> !error | azazel91
<ubottu> azazel91: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<SolarisBoy> oldbreed: the ubuntu default program allows you to exclude by folder if that helps -
<azazel91> oh ok i give you the details
<Jordan_U> carrera: If nothing else you can upgrade to 2.10 then 13.04.
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  teres dozens of ways to backup stuff. I dont backup an entire system. I just keep my improntant data files./ and any specaial configs somewhere.. then do a clean install and copy them back
<carrera> Jordan_U, thank u sir but can I upgrade from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<Jordan_U> carrera: You can also use the server install CD for 13.04. I'm still trying to figure out it the Desktop image is supposed to support mdraid.
<atrus> carrera: #1: if your data is important, you back it up. if you don't have a backup, you don't consider it important. also, raid is NOT a backup.
<carrera> Jordan_U, thanks, u're awesome!  :)
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  But I kinda wanna keep everything.  The whole reason I'm tryna delete Windows is because I was settled into Ubuntu...
<Dr_willis> carrera,  you just upgrade, then install the xubuntu-desktop package
<azazel91> well i installed this server a couple a months ago today i wanted to test it out so i went to the main page (http://localhost) but firfox cant obviously connect well thats what it says
<foobArrr> does using compiz / compositing affect gaming performance?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  might be quicker to just reinstall and restore the imporntant stuff.. people try to hard to 'clone'  setups..
<atrus> carrera: #2 do you have some reason to think upgrading from 12.04->12.10->13.04 wouldn't work? that's the usual approach for upgrading, raid or not.
<SolarisBoy> azazel91: if you don't run a webserver on localhost that would make sense
<Jordan_U> carrera: The only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu is the default set of installed packages. You can install xubuntu-desktop at any time (and remove whatever bits you don't want that came with ubuntu-desktop).
<carrera> atrus, I have a recent backup but I can't even create RAID from xubuntu 13.04 desktop!
<SolarisBoy> azazel91: do you purposefully set you main page to the localhost on port 80?
<azazel91> well i dont know what port example im a newbie and all
<SolarisBoy> azazel91: the http:// implies port 80 unless the port is specified after the HOSTNAME part -
<azazel91> yes
<SolarisBoy> azazel91: so in general that entry of having your browser default page be localhost - implies something is answering back like a webserver would - either by you having one installed locally - or forwarding ports or etc.
<azazel91> so how exactly do i fix this
<SolarisBoy> azazel91: so if the problem is you can't connect to the localhost - and you indeed know that you should have a webserver there - then you should check if that webserver is up/running -
<SolarisBoy> azazel91: you need to know why you have localhost set in your browser more accurately though - that would help
<carrera> Jordan_U, Dr_willis, atrus, I really don't want Unity and Zeitgeist on my system. That's why I'm moving to xubuntu. Also, if I upgrade, would it upgrade to 13.04 server or desktop?
<atrus> carrera: what do you have installed right now?
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  What qualifies as important?
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  What kinds of things should I be backing up?
<carrera> 12.04 server, then I installed gnome
<atrus> carrera: if you upgrade, i expect you'll basically have the same thing, but the 13.04 version.
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  its your system.. you tell me whats imporntant to you..
<carrera> but I have problems with wirless. It takes for ever to resolve and I'm on a 25 Mb/s connection.
<azazel91> so solarisboy how to restart the server
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  i normally just backup my home. and any custome configs
<carrera> I just booted with xubuntu 13.04 live and pages open ever so quickly
<carrera> also, the 12.04 server kept looking for Ethernet connection at boot, therefore slowing down my boot
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  One last question on the cloning...can I just copy my whole folder into the external drive?
<oldbreed> And how do I even go about installing the new OS without an OS?  I've never operated a computer without an operating system
<Jordan_U> carrera: Again, the difference between Ubuntu flavors is only the default set of installed packages (and, in the case of server a different installer), it's all "Ubuntu". If you installed Ubuntu server then installed the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, then installed tux racer then when you upgrade you will have all of the packages from ubuntu-server, and ubuntu-desktop, and you will also still have tux racer.
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  you make a bootable cd.. or usb..  and boot it
<oldbreed> How big a CD would I need?
<Jordan_U> oldbreed: A DVD.
<oldbreed> Jordan_U:  So a 700MB CD-RW Wouldn't work?
<carrera> atrus, at this point, I'm willing to forget about my 1 TB of data and read it back from backup but xubuntu 13.04 desktop and I bet ubuntu desktop will not let me create RAID partitions
<carrera> Jordan_U, thanks. Then upgrade is not an option
<Guest12875> what binds the keyboard fn volume keys' up/down to the pulseaudio mixer configuration and where do I find it please?
<Jordan_U> oldbreed: If you're trying to install Ubuntu Desktop, no. (technically you could install from the mini.iso, which will even fit easily on a business card CD, but I doubt that you want to do that).
<Jordan_U> carrera: You're welcome.
<carrera> can anyone tell me how to create RAID partitions with 13.04 desktop?
<carrera> is it even possible?
<SolarisBoy> Guest12875: check in the Settings>Keyboard section
<Guest12875> yes it is but why do a software raid
<oldbreed> Jordan_U:  I just realized that I could us the 400GB external HDD I have -- that would work, correct?
<Jordan_U> carrera: I think your best option would probably be to install via the netboot iso, or install via the server iso then install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage (and remove any of the ubuntu-server packages you don't want).
<Jordan_U> oldbreed: Use it for what?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  make a bootable usb flash drive.. its the handiest thing to have and to install from
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  I have an 8GB flash drive on-hand right now.  Would that be sufficient?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  yes
<Dr_willis> it dosent need to be more then like 4gb i think
<carrera> Jordan_U, I have problems with my current server install. For one, it takes too long to boot when ethernet is not connected. 2. page loads, dns resolves, take too long!  :(
<erdmutter92> Does ubuntu 13.04 have out of the box support for the fans in the macbook pro?
<carrera> Jordan_U, that's why I don't want to go the Server + DE root again
<lotuspsychje> !mac | erdmutter92
<ubottu> erdmutter92: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Jordan_U> erdmutter92: I think I answered you the last time you asked that. Do you remember that?
<carrera> Jordan_U, but I haven't tried netboot yet. Someone on #xubuntu also suggested that
<erdmutter92> Jordan_U: No, I don't I am sorry :\
<carrera> Jordan_U, it's a 30 MB file
<SolarisBoy> is just the base kernel and small environment enough to pull the other OS files from the net
<SolarisBoy> the trade off is install time is longer than having it all on a local media -
<carrera> Dr_willis, Jordan_U, atrus, many thanks for your help. Going to try netboot. Wish me luck!
<BitcoinTicker> What's up
<BitcoinTicker> Just wrote a MtGox Bitcoin Desktop Ticker if anyone want's it
<Dr_willis> carrera,  id have a bootable cd/usb/dvd allready made.. incase that fails
<erdmutter92> lotuspsychje: That document does not have information on fans nor the Macbook Pro 9,2.
<Rootbrian> solarisboy: if you have a good quality high speed connection, it would be just as fast as from CD.
<Jordan_U> erdmutter92: The fans in macs are controlled by the firmware, so the OS doesn't need to support anything for the fans to automatically turn on when things start getting hot. There is also some support for telling the firmware to increase the fan speed (or decrease it, though that's not recommended) beyond what it would normally do. I don't know if there is support for the latter bit for all macbook pro models.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone can tell me the version of ruby that comes standard with ubuntu 12.04?
<BitcoinTicker> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?agj93792vkallkb MtGox bitcoin desktop ticker
<Jordan_U> BitcoinTicker: Please don't post spam in this channel.
<lotuspsychje> !ops | BitcoinTicker
<ubottu> BitcoinTicker: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<erdmutter92> Jordan_U: Thank you :) my macbook pro was getting hot, and I was starting to worry because I could not hear the fan... though my boyfriend informed me that it might not need it quite yet. xD
<Jordan_U> erdmutter92: Apple's defaults for the fan tend to be pretty low, I think that they value quietness over coolness (and remember that companies don't sell "laptops" anymore, just "notebooks" :)
<erdmutter92> Jordan_U: lol so true...  xD
<joaquin> somebody has a minute to help me out with the packaging guide?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: wich channel can i request a new trigger?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu-ops, or just "/msg ubottu !foo is <reply> Foo is bar!".
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_u: tnx mate
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: You're welcome.
<zivester> anyone have ubuntu installed on a macbook with refit or refind? wondering how kernel updates are handled
<Jordan_U> zivester: rEFIt and refind just load grub, which handles kernel updates the same way it does for other platforms.
<subcool> Ok, i got a good one for you this time guys. Is there a way to deteremine which usb port is the usb2 or 3 port?
<zivester> Jordan_U, I installed ubuntu without grub... and i had to manually copy my kernel images over to the /EFI/ directory of OSX
<shantorn> usb3 ports are blue
<Jordan_U> zivester: Why didn't you install grub?
<zivester> Jordan_U, tutorials i followed said not to: http://randomtutor.blogspot.com/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<zivester> and I would assume it would install to the MBR and would wipe out everything
<Jordan_U> zivester: 1: It wouldn't install to the MBR if you were using grub-efi 2: Even if you were using grub-pc and installed grub to the MBR it wouldn't "wipe out everything", in fact it would "wipe out" or hurt anything.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. They need to make usb ports glow in the dark so i can find them when im trying to plug in somthing under the desk to the pc... ;)
<zivester> Jordan_U, how do specificy whether it uses grub-efi and not grub-pc?  I'm not a mac user by any means, if I had a choice I wouldn't be using one
<Jordan_U> zivester: The author of that Tutorial seems to assume that grub doesn't support EFI. Grub has supported EFI for longer than refind or rEFIt have existed.
<Jordan_U> zivester: If you boot the Ubuntu installation media via [U]EFI then it will detect that and install grub-efi, and you can always install the grub-efi package manually yourself later.
<zivester> Jordan_U, ok well its a 13.04 install on a rMBP... I installed refind and xubuntu without a bootloader... if you were doing it would you have just installed it with the bootloader?
<zivester> I'm not sure whether it booted it UEFI or not
<Jordan_U> zivester: Yes.
<trakowski77> trying to use irc on 13.04, with accounts...
<trakowski77> Not sure how to do it
<zivester> Jordan_U, just booted from my USB key again... it shows two EFI boot options... both seem to load the same xubuntu live image... so if i installed this again it will install correctly?  how will the OSX /EFI/ directory know about the ubuntu install?
<joaquinPlanet> hi, can u read me? I don't know if I set this right
<Jordan_U> joaquinPlanet: No, we can't see you.
<joaquinPlanet> haha, thanks
<trakowski77> can someone help me connecting to IRC using empathy on 13.04 ? I'm trying to use the Online Account thing but no luck
<Jordan_U> zivester: Install Ubuntu normally but keep refind. You will get an refind menu at boot which will allow you to choose between loading OSX and loading grub, and if you load grub it will work as normal.
<trakowski77> (i'm currently connected using Pidgin)
<trakowski77> also, does anyone know if it is possible to connect to Lync using empathy ?
<zivester> Jordan_U, so in that case, I don't need to manually create the /EFI/ubuntu directory with the initrd or vmlinuz files? I'll have to check that out
<Jordan_U> zivester: Correct.
<zivester> last thing I want to do is mess up my system so I can't get into OSX
<bambam> Hi, is anyone else having issues with flash on 13.04. I'd like to get GPU rendering/decoding working on flash without having the adobe flash plugin crash 50% of the time at random (I'm having trouble re-creating the issue)
<bambam> I'm using NVIDIA drivers with VDPAU
<lotuspsychje> trakowski77: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173417/chatting-with-empathy
<truexfan81> when i kernel drops to a initramfs prompt, does it leave a log somewhere to tell why?
<cthulhusaurus> hi
<trakowski77> lotuspsychje: thanks, checking it out
<bambam> I created a file called mms.cfg in /etc/adobe and added the following "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 OverrideGPUValidation=1" and while that seemed to be able to get me smooth HD video playback, I have the adobe flash plugin crash at random
<bambam> Has anyone else experienced this?
<Jordan_U> truexfan81: No, it can't because the root filesystem hasn't been mounted yet (so there is nowhere to write a log to).
<truexfan81> ouch
<bambam> I still have*
<truexfan81> Jordan_U: so no way to figure out what is broken in the custom kernel then?
<lotuspsychje> bambam: did you upgrade or clean install?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: Clean install
<bambam> I've had this issue with Ubuntu since as far as I've had this GPU (3 years)
<lotuspsychje> bambam: thats weird indeed, did you check additional drivers if grafix driver changed?
<bambam> lousygarua: Yes, I'm using nvidia-current
<bambam> tested
<truexfan81> bambam: that is normal for flash to crash with hw acceleration turned on, i did figure out a work around for it tho
<cthulhusaurus> irssi
<bambam> truexfan81: Really? I'd like to hear it
<lotuspsychje> bambam: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: Yes, I did
<truexfan81> bambam: if you pay attention it give the bottom control bar just b4 the vid starts
<lotuspsychje> bambam: other browsers with same issue?
<truexfan81> bambam: click the fullscreen button b4 the video starts and it will come up and play, once its playing you can exit fullscreen if you wish
<bambam> lotuspsychje: All browsers using the flash installed from the package "flashplugin-installer"
<bambam> which is what ubuntu-restricted-extras provides, IIRC
<bambam> Chrome's pepper flash works without crashing but I'm not able to get GPU video decoding working
<bambam> so HD playback has a lot of frame drops
<lotuspsychje> bambam: i know but does it crash same way for another browser
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<truexfan81> bambam: the pepper flash does not use the mms.cfg, thats why
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I should try to reproduce it
<truexfan81> use what i told you, i promise it works
<bambam> truexfan81: Yeah, is there any way I can get HWVideoDecoding work with pepper?
<trakowski77> lotuspsychje: I think this tutorial refers to 12.10. On 13.04 things appear to be much different
<truexfan81> bambam: if so i have never found it
<bambam> truexfan81: Actually I think I've done exactly what you describe on accident
<bambam> Dirty fix
<lotuspsychje> bambam: maybe its early bug in nvidia-current?
<truexfan81> yeah try it again, see does it not work
<babel_> Hi. I just setup 13.04, and the wired connection takes extremely long to establish. but once connected, it's fast
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I'm willing to bet it's more likely flash
<bambam> It's unsupported now afterall, right?
<lotuspsychje> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<truexfan81> lotuspsychje: flash with hw acceleration crashes on linux no matter what hw or driver, a simple google search proves that
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. HW acellreation was working for me last night i noticed.. at least the check box was enabled
<truexfan81> Dr_willis: best way to check it is with youtube
<bambam> truexfan81: You mean full HW acceleration
<truexfan81> put a vid fullscreen, then right-click and click show video info, it will tell you
<Dr_willis> I just recall seeing a flash video, in the properties. the 'enable hardware acceleration' was checked.
<Dr_willis> I recall that i had actually turned that off some months ago.. to get rid of  the SMURF Syndrome. ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bambam> truexfan81: what flash do you have installed?
<bambam> what package
<truexfan81> bambam: i have a gtx650 with the latest nvidia beta driver
<truexfan81> i have flash 11.2
<truexfan81> it crashes just as you described, unless i do what i told you which is to fullscreen it b4 the vid starts playing
<ddsss> suspend doesn't work in 13.04 - why?
<omegasir> I don't like unity
<Dr_willis> omegasir,  so use somthing else.
<truexfan81> bambam: one of the many things adobe did not fix before they abandoned linux
<james-ubc> omegasir, does anybody actually like unity?
<Dr_willis> Unity works fine for me.
<james-ubc> it's the ugliest thing I've ever seen
<sam113101> I like it
<Dr_willis> Subjective opinions. ;)
<Dr_willis> ive definatly seen Uglier.
<james-ubc> no it's really not subjective
<Dr_willis> Yes it is..
<james-ubc> it's poor HCI
<lotuspsychje> bambam: can you do this in terminal cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<scriptjunkie> anybody seen issues with wireless interference after 13.04 upgrade?
<jcoreyelmore> Hi, does anybody feel like helping me figure out a problem with deluge?
<james-ubc> it has gaudy usless gradients and blurrs
<Dr_willis> HydroCloraicAcid? :)
<james-ubc> that serve no real purpose
<jcoreyelmore> Any time I add a torrent it gives me the error of permission denied
<james-ubc> do not help conveyance or hint properly
<scriptjunkie> just submitted https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1174145 <- really painful to the rest of my family :-(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1174145 in Ubuntu "Broadcom 4313 causes heavy interference with wireless clients after 13.04 upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<scriptjunkie> yeah that was me
<james-ubc> that's objectively poor UI design
<truexfan81> jcoreyelmore: try #deluge ;)
<jcoreyelmore> i'm somewhat of a noob and don't want to mess things up changing permissions
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | scriptjunkie
<ubottu> scriptjunkie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bambam> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614750/
<Dr_willis> james-ubc,  sounds like you are just spouting off buzzwords.. but its not really on topic.
<bambam> truexfan81: That's what I've read too - may I ask how you have flash 11.2 installed?
<bambam> What's the name of the package you use
<lotuspsychje> bambam: does sse2 turn red?
<scriptjunkie> lotuspsychje - what? is that a command I should run? or are you a bot?
<truexfan81> bambam: my linux netbook is running debian wheezy, so the package name is likely different
<bambam> lotuspsychje: Yes it does
<lotuspsychje> scriptjunkie: its a help page for installing broadcom drivers
<LargePrime> I have a user i added to www-data.  They cannot seem to edit files in /var/www.  Sorry for the noobish.  what did i do wrong?
<scriptjunkie> ah
<lotuspsychje> bambam: your machine should be able to run flash then
<Dr_willis> LargePrime,  did you log out/back in after adding them to the group?
<truexfan81> bambam: but if you really want me to i can ssh in and search for the package name
<LargePrime> Dr_willis: me?  or them?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: Yeah, it can run it (software rendering and decoding) but if I want to play 720p video, I get way too many framedrops
<Flannel> LargePrime: Did you modify permissions to enable group writing?
<Dr_willis> LargePrime,  if you change a users group the changes do not take affect untill the user logs back in. I think ive seen others have this issue
<truexfan81> bambam: my search shows i   flashplugin-nonfree             - Adobe Flash Player - browser plugin
<mar> what must I install to get this page to work? http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Scan.aspx?lang=en-us
<lotuspsychje> bambam: did you try a 720p or higher on vlc, what does it do?
<LargePrime> Flannel: nope.  how i do?
<mar> i have JRE7 installed already
<LargePrime> Flannel: sorry i retract that
<Flannel> LargePrime: no worries.
<Dr_willis> mar : its best to use the nvidia drivers from the repos. not the ones from the nvidia.com site
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I have to use the OpenGL render and enable GPU decoding, then HD film is very smooth, zero frame drops.
<LargePrime> Dr_willis: can i force a logout
<scriptjunkie> lotuspsychje thanks - will be back if I don't kill my wireless driver
<Dr_willis> LargePrime,  i imagine you can.. but why?
<lotuspsychje> bambam: then it must be flash like you think
<truexfan81> bambam: i dare you to try smplayer with vdpau output
<bambam> truexfan81: Yep, I already have (but with mplayer)
<LargePrime> Dr_willis:  cause it easier to force than ans and wait
<truexfan81> bambam: yeah smplayer is just a gui for mplayer
<sean-w> Why are the ubuntu repos unusable in ipv6?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I was able to get smooth HD flash playback once I installed the vdapau library and enable EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode and OverrideGPUValidation in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Dr_willis> LargePrime,  you could just reboot the whole box if you want to go overboard.. ;)
<trakowski77> anyone knows how to make empathy connect to sipe (Microsoft Lync) ? ... ubuntu 13.04...
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure why I have to install  libvdpau1 since I know the nvidia binary drivers already come with an vdpau driver
<cthulhus2urus> \networ
<bambam> but that seemed to do the trick
<mar> Dr_willis: ok. So then how do I do that. I notice 'additional-drivers' jockey thingy doesn't come with 13.04
<bambam> Anyway, it is hit or miss, I have to do that trick truexfan81 talked about to not make flash crash
<Dr_willis> mar its in there.. its under software sources -> addational drivers tab.
<bambam> truexfan81: Actually it seems like flash also crashes whenever I try to seek video that hasn't been pre-loaded
<bambam> Did you experience that too?
<truexfan81> bambam: i haven't tried to seek one with that so no
<bambam> I'll try to recreate this in another browser, like Opera
<truexfan81> bambam: i mainly only use flashplayer for justin.tv
<mar> Dr_willis, aha, just not installed
<bambam> truexfan81: do you get frame drops when viewing HTML 5 hd video?
<truexfan81> bambam: idk
<bambam> there is no GPU acceleration IIRC?
 * bambam is wondering when flash is going to die
<truexfan81> i'm not very familiar with html5, so i can't say much about it
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I wish I could see what those adobe flash crash reports are saying
<bambam> There doesn't seem to be a way to see what they dump
<bambam> only "send report"
<Dr_willis> bambam,  sadly i even see Ubuntu Blog sites still using Flash for their videos  ;(
<LargePrime> thanks Dr_willis  Flannel .  the combo worked
<lotuspsychje> bambam: maybe try a tail -f on /var/log/syslog and fool around with flash a bit
<lotuspsychje> bambam: or star firefox from terminal and see what msges you get
<batmite> Hi, is there a channel for general IRC questions/info?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I think like truexfan81 said, it seems like a bug Adobe refused to fix right before it officially dropped support for Linux
<Dr_willis> batmite,  #irc or #freenode or one for your specific client
<batmite> Dr_willis thanks
<lotuspsychje> bambam: i had same issues like you on older systems using older grafix cards with flash
<lotuspsychje> bambam: all new systems i installed ubuntu with never gave me any troubles anymore
<bambam> Dr_willis: :/ well, if they're going to post their HTML 5 videos in HD, I probably won't be able to stream them smoothly within my browser anyway :\
<truexfan81> lotuspsychje: define old, i have that crashing issue with my nvidia gtx650
<bambam> lotuspsychje: HD video too?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: The card isn't very old, it
<bambam> 's an NVIDIA GT 610
<lotuspsychje> bambam: it had no hd no
<bambam> yeah, that seems to be the difference
<bambam> I can comfortably view 360p flash videos without HW acceleration  and get no frame drops
<truexfan81> bambam: i have a dualcore 2.9with 4GB ram, i can watch 1080p flash with or without hw acceleration, with no frame drops
<bambam> truexfan81: I have a single core, so I'm forced to use hw acceleration
<truexfan81> i just like the hw acceleration because it frees up my cpu for other things
<Dr_willis> i tend to just use the various flash-downloader extensions. ;)
<bambam> same
<lotuspsychje> bambam: what does chrome do on 1080p youtubes on your system?
<bambam> Dr_willis: Same here, it can get cumbersome, I just want to stream video sometimes
<Dr_willis> bambam,  there used to be a flash-replacer extension that would play flash videos in vlc or mplayer embeded in the browser. or poped out..
<bambam> I have been looking for that
<bambam> it seems like it's been discontinued or something
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<Dr_willis> yep. it still worked last i used it. but you got to get it from the plugins site. not the firefox site
<lotuspsychje> but there's a plugin for firefox 'open with anything' or something
<lotuspsychje> then open smplayer
<biggenius> Hello
<UbunWinTosh> I'm unable to adjust brightness for my Ubuntu OS. Does anyone know why that is? I tried screendimmer but it didn't work. I suspect it may have to do with the proprietary video driver.
<biggenius> Fn + f5
<biggenius> Try that
<UbunWinTosh> biggenius: I tried that along with the settings in the Brightness and lock app. Neither worked.
<biggenius> Guys anyone knows how to join django irc channel on freenode?
<biggenius> hmm strange
<biggenius> my installation doesn't remember brightness settings
<wilee-nilee> biggenius, /j "channel"
<biggenius> tried that bro
<biggenius> it says "you must be identified with service"
<biggenius> I don't know, how it works, already registered
<UbunWinTosh> I also tried joining #Django but that room does not load.
<UbunWinTosh> other rooms do load for me.
<truexfan81> biggenius: /msg nickserv help identify
<biggenius> biggenius: /msg nickserv help identify
<Dr_willis> Many channels require you to be Identified. Your chat client proberly gave some message about that
<biggenius> ok
<biggenius> thanks bro it worked!!!
<UbunWinTosh> As soon as I joined #Ubuntu for my first time, I was banned and had to re-enter. I think it's because I had a username similar to someone else and didn't identify, so I was banned.
<bambam> Dr_willis: http://www.webgapps.org/addons/flashvideoreplacer
<bambam> :/
<Dr_willis> bambam,  if its open sourced.. you could revive it! ;)
<biggenius> ok
<mar> Dr_willis, I installed additional drivers but it doesn't show up in my classic menu indicator or in unity launcher. There's one comment at the bottom of the entry in Software Centre and it says 'why you no werk for 13.04?'
<lotuspsychje> bambam: https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/open-with/ then install that smplayer
<lotuspsychje> bambam: maybe #firefox knows any new stuff?
<bambam> lotuspsychje: I should ask, yeah
<mar> Dr_willis, search USC for nvidia gives 3 drivers. Should I install one of these?
<Dr_willis> mar i always just install nvidia-current
<Dr_willis> but i got an older nvidia card.  a 320gtx i think.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: is there a command to know wich driver 13.04 would install by setup default?
<alumno> a
<Dr_willis> never really noticed lotuspsychje ...  all my pcs use the same drivers :)
<mar> Dr_willis, sounds reasonable. I've messed up in the past installing the latest and didn't know how to reset X configuration
<truexfan81> lotuspsychje: by default do you mean that comes with a new 13.04 install? that would be nouveau
<lotuspsychje> truexfan81: but maybe there are left-overs that would corrupt on upgrade?
<truexfan81> not sure what you mean by an upgrade do you mean upgrading from a previous ubuntu (bad idea) or a previous proprietary driver install?
<lotuspsychje> bbl sorry
<UbunWinTosh> What's the easiest way to move a file from Desktop to /etc/api? It's requiring root privileges in order to do that.
<Dr_willis> sudo cp file /path/to/file
<jrib> UbunWinTosh: what's /etc/api for?  What's this file for?
<UbunWinTosh> jrib: for adjusting brightness
<Dr_willis> you need sudo rights to mess with the system directories  of course. ;)
<UbunWinTosh> it's actually going into /etc/api/events
<UbunWinTosh> jrib: sorry, I meant acpi
<UbunWinTosh> Nevermind, I found out. sudo cp /source/files /destination/folder :)
<Dr_willis> sudo cp file /path/to/file       like i said... ;)
<UbunWinTosh> oh sorry, missed that Dr_willis. I found it by Googling. :D
<Tumlee> Is it just me, or is there no longer a preferences menu in Nautilus as of 13.04?
<benno123>  how do i use my own PGP signature with mail.ru ?
<bambam> What would cause my /tmp/ folder to fill up so quickly on a fresh install? I did not download anything except stream a few videos
<bambam> It filled up to 50 GB O_O
<thomas____> Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nautilus.
<thomas____> Then restart your session.
<thomas____> For some reason, Nautilus is not completely updated when you install the Elementary version. This will complete the upgrading process and Preferences and Menu will be there again the next time you start Nautilus.
<Tumlee> Restart my nautilus session, or my gnome session?
<thomas____> copied this from a user question on ubuntu help pages
<thomas____> that was the answer, I meant to add!
<thomas____> nautilus session I assume
<Tumlee> I just did did sudo apt-get install nautilus, it was already installed (I've actually reinstalled it from when I removed it earlier anyway)
<thomas____> but it wouldn't hurt to try one and then the other
<Tumlee> doing killall nautilus and reopening nautilus did nothing
<UbunWinTosh> just finished this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088190&s=5b63fff9c23a2a229aa15a06ca453f1d&p=12373220#post12373220 and brightness still does not work! :(
<Tumlee> Furthermore, any view settings I change (such as hiding the side bar) are completely forgotten the next time I open nautilus
<Dr_willis> Tumlee,  you havent ran nautilus as root  in the past have you?
<Tumlee> I've done a gksudo nautilus, if that's what you mean
<thomas____> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1110025     this is a link to other suggestions about your problem Tumlee
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1110025 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "gksu nautllus Can't change preferences MISSING file menu" [Undecided,New]
<RustyShackleford> what does ubuntu plan to do for names pretty soon
<zilla_> HI
<Tumlee> This is not the same bug I have experienced
<RustyShackleford> there are some trick letters coming up
<Tumlee> I am missing all menus no matter if I run as user or root
<RustyShackleford> Z___ Z___
<zilla_> how can i install ubuntu to usb external drive from windows
<Tumlee> Judging by this screenshot http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/new-nautilus-in-ubuntu.jpg It looks like it's not even supposed to be there
<RustyShackleford> zilla_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Jordan_U> zilla_: A real installation (Not just a liveUSB)?
<zilla_> yes
<RustyShackleford> oh nevermind then
<Jordan_U> zilla_: You basically can't. Why do you want to do it "from Windows"?
<zilla_> because when i try rom linux
<zilla_> it says BUG: cannot blah blah kernel
<Jordan_U> zilla_: What is the exact error message and when do you see it?
<Paul_MyBB1> Hey, is anyone else having an issue where after you close an application the icon remains pinned to the launcher even if you didn't pin it?
<zilla_> Jordan_U:  too tired to look it over again
<Paul_MyBB1> (raring)
<zilla_> just trying to get it wo work
<Dr_willis> Tumlee,  ive seen cases where running nautilus as root writes some of the config files to the users home. only owned by root.. thus the user cant change them
<Jordan_U> zilla_: When did you see the error?
<zilla_> at boot
<zilla_> when it normallyu shows ubuntu loading
<zilla_> the try / install options
<zilla_> cant get to graphics
<zilla_> awful
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Tumlee> Sorry, I was disconnected.
<Dr_willis> Tumlee,  ive seen cases where running nautilus as root writes some of the config files to the users home. only owned by root.. thus the user cant change them. Id check your Home directroy for stuff owned by root
<Jordan_U> zilla_: Pretty much any problem you have booting the LiveDVD/USB you'll also have trying to boot the installed system (until you fix it of course).
<Tumlee> Oh wow... I think these features may have been genuinely removed. I guess it's time to get an older version of nautilus
<Cyris> technically i can put virtualbox in an external HD and run it from that, correct?
<Jordan_U> Tumlee: Did you check for menus at the top of the screen (which are hidden until you move the mouse there)?
<Dr_willis> itss not going to be trivial to downgrade nautilus..
<Tumlee> Erm... I should have probably mentioned that I'm running Ubuntu GNOME so these settings don't actually appear there
<Tumlee> Or wait, let me check if they do if I unhide the top bar
<Jordan_U> Cyris: Run what from the external HD?
<Tumlee> I am the owner of both of the files in ~/.config/nautilus though
<jmadero> anyone here upgrade to 13.04 and using gnome shell experiencing some crappy repercussions?
<Cyris> Jordan_U: correct
<Dr_willis> jmadero,  its working here fine last time i tried it.
<thomas____> Tumlee what does the Nautilus look like if you maximize it?...surely then you see the menus across the top!
<jmadero> Dr_willis: my buddy just upgraded and his system is completely borked:-/
<jmadero> trying to help him out, I don't use Ubuntu so came here for guidance
<Tumlee> Derp, I'm just dumb. Yup. The menus haven't been removed, just moved.
<Cyris> Jordan_U:  oh way wrong reply... run ubuntu or mac
<biggenius> ok
<Dr_willis> have him make a new user. see if it works for the newly made user
<jmadero> Dr_willis: gave him that advice already, that was even worse, just went to a blue screen, never loaded
<Tumlee> I didn't know they were there because I installed an extension to hide the top bar before I ever even ran nautilus
<jmadero> Dr_willis: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/196272-upgrading-13-04-borked-gnome-cairo-dock-session.html#post925840
<jmadero> describes the issues
<benno123> need help for pgp signature?
<Jordan_U> Cyris: Yes, you can keep the Ubuntu Virtual Disk on an external drive and boot the Ubuntu VM from there.
<Tumlee> Alright, one final question then: Is there any way to make nautilus open with the sidebar hidden? I never use it and it only takes up space for me.
<savio> benno123 !details
<benno123> savio:which details?
<savio> benno123 u said u need help
<betrayd>  !details | benno123
<ubottu> benno123: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<benno123> savio:yeah i said.i need help for pgp signature!!
<DanaG> Say, I'm having trouble writing an upstart rule/job/scriot (whatever you call it)... if I try to start it, the 'start' command hangs forever, and nothing happens.  There isn't even a logged failure in syslog, and the log with the upstart job's name doesn't exist.
<benno123> betrayd:need help for pgp signature?
<benno123> savio:i have to add my own pgp signature for mail.ru? does possible?
<nobit2> I'm trying to install oracle java on my ubuntu 13.04 server however it seems I don't have apt-add-repository or add-apt-repository command to add the repository suggested by the website.
<mar> so I installed current nVidia drivers. Black is pitch black -  that's good. But windows don't have borders and unity taskbar doesn't show. Are there any settings I can play with, or is my only option to revert?
<jmadero> so this is what my buddy is seeing for gnome cairo dock session on 13.04 https://plus.google.com/photos/114741461989471917798/albums/5739082733911197745/5872127792435518834?banner=pwa
<jmadero> clearly messed up
<nobit2> I also read that I had to install python-software-properties to get the command but it still didn't work
<benno123> savio:got something for me?
<Mayank> Hi, I have two server running Ubuntu, A that is accessible only within the institution. I have another server B in the same institution that can be accessed from outside and it can access the server A as well. Can  I run some service so that all HTTP traffic of A can be rendered outside using server B?
<nobit2> nm finally found an answer, it is in software-properties-common
<savio> benno123 wait
<benno123> savio:ok!!
<Jordan_U> Mayank: You can create an ssh tunnel, among other proxy options.
<Mayank> Jordan_U: I want to access A from the web browser? Will it be possible?
<b4dave_> Is anyone here using Ubuntu 13.04 with Gnome 3.8?
<Jordan_U> Mayank: Yes, but I think you should be very careful with this, as there is probably a good reason why your institution has made this server only accesible internally.
<Tumlee> b4dave_: It depends. What version does Ubuntu GNOME come with?
<Mayank> Jordan_U: Nah, the only reason is they do not have a public IP for this server. So by creating a SSH tunnel from B to A all html/php files of A can be rendered on the web browser through B?
<Tumlee> Er, nevermind. I have gnome 3.6
<savio> benno123 try gnupgp
<b4dave_> Tumlee I am using 3.8 and was wondering about stability issues. are you seeing any with 3.6?
<benno123> savio:do i can set up this with my mail.ru account?
<Tumlee> I am having no stability issues. I've had a few annoyances with many themes no longer being compatible with GNOME, but that's about it.
<Tumlee> It's working smoothly and without any crashes or quirks
<benno123> savio:it's not gnupgp it's gnuPG!!
<quatamo> i like the new ubuntu
<benno123> so do i!!!
<quatamo> lol it's gnu privacy guard not gnu pretty good privacy
<benno123> yeah!!!
<benno123> someone suggested!!
<benno123> quatamo:do you know anything about it?
<benno123> The GNU Privacy Guard (GnuPG) is a free replacement for PGP. on GNU website!!
<quatamo> benno123: Well, I know they're both asymmetric, i know how to generate keys, etc. So yeah I guess
<benno123> quatamo:if you don't mind,can you share it, please!!
<quatamo> gpg --gen-key then probably you want the default, DSA and ElGamal
<quatamo> no smaller than 768 bits
<b4dave_> Tumlee thank you. I am having a hell of a time with Samba. I don't know if its a problem with the new gnome release or Samba.
<benno123> quatamo:actually i have to integrate it with my mail.ru email account.so does it possible?
<Tumlee> Hehe, I have never used Samba before so I wouldn't be able to tell you.
<quatamo> benno123: maybe...
<benno123> quatamo:do you know how to???
<daler> hi people, just yesterday installed ubuntu 13.03, and im totally new to nix at all
<daler> how to install gnome 3.8 on ubuntu?
<quatamo> benno123: I would instead encrypt messages on a seperate client then copy-paste etc. Even gmail doesn't have a nice integration... well, if you use Thunderbird it can do it for you
<b4dave_> Tumlee its okay. :-)
<quatamo> I mean thunderbird + enigmail
<b4dave_> daler I just down loaded the gnomebuntu release
<benno123> quatamo:ok,i should definitely consider it!!
<daler> yeah b4dave, as i am new i didnt know that there is a relase already with gnome.. i just dont want to go all the way again
<daler> anyway, i found an article, and doing something lets see
<Tumlee> b4dave_: AFAIK Ubuntu GNOME only has version 3.6 anyway
<silverex> Hey guys, what graphics card would you recommend for Ubuntu 13.04?
<silverex> I need to get a new one
<Tumlee> I recommend compatibility with VESA ;)
<silverex> As I currently have an AMD HD4K card which doesn't have any compatible drivers for 13.04
<daler> is that fine to do android development under linux? anyone have some experience?
<daler> as with my windows i play a lot and want to turn to nix, as no game here)
<Tumlee> daler: I've done a few simple Android apps under Linux, so I know it works. However, if you're planning on using AndEngine let me tell you, you're probably not going to do it.
<daler> bad.. so what do you do in nix then?
<Tumlee> What do you mean by that?
<daler> bad question ) sorry.. how comes it doesnt work
<daler> android is open source, androis open source
<daler> unix*
<Tumlee> I have no idea. All I can tell you is that trying to install AndEngine and get it to work properly doesn't work under Linux but I got it to work under Windows.
<Tumlee> You can still do Android development, just not that one specific library
<animosys1> hi
<daler> corona? did you try it?
<Tumlee> Unless they've fixed it since then, I don't know.
<Tumlee> What on earth is corona?
<daler> not a beer for sure)) let me give u link
<daler> www.coronalabs.com/products/corona-sdk
<Tumlee> Seems like a pretty neat SDK
<daler> a little bit expensive if want to use java libraries
<b4dave_> silverex I am using a old gforce 8400 its works great! and it uses open drivers and best of all its under 35.00$
<daler> but very easy for game dev
<Tumlee> Yeah, I've never tried it. All I can tell you is that if you're used to developing games for Android under Eclipse, you'll feel right at home.
<silverex> b4dave_: How well does it run 3D applications?
<daler> does anyone had experince of installing sip server in *nix?
<liujingwei> ..
<sliswsoj> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<sliswsoj> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<sliswsoj> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<sliswsoj> he would "play the bongos" on my ass
<FloodBot1> sliswsoj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovethecode> interesting how irc channels are protected.
<Tumlee> Hehe, when you have a channel this popular, you HAVE to protect it.
<friendoflinux> I recently installed Awesome WM on my Ubuntu Unity install. But when I boot into Awesome everything looks ugly (i.e. firefox). So I am wondering is it because of the Awesome theme or because of the GTK theme? Which should I look into?
<somsip> friendoflinux: define 'ugly' AwesomeWM has no decoration at all as standard so it is very plain compared to pretty WMs
<histo> friendoflinux: gtk theme
<friendoflinux> somsip: so what i mean Firefox and Nautilus look very stale in Awesome WM and I was wondering what theme is causing that, GTK or will getting an awesome wm theme will fix the issue
<MrDyne> Can you limit port access to domain subdomains? I want to limit the Minecraft server so that it can only be connected to through the subdomain. And the teamspeak server through another subdomain. Block direct IP requests.
<friendoflinux> histo: so if i just change the WM theme Nautilus and Firefox will still look the same as they do now?
<madprops> friendoflinux, probably gtk
<madprops> friendoflinux, try lxappearance
<somsip> friendoflinux: histo is recommending a gtk theme. as is madprops. I don't remember installing any gtk theme, but there you go
<friendoflinux> madprops: isn't that the program that changes the theme in lxde?
<histo> friendoflinux: yes but ti works well in other wm's
<somsip> friendoflinux: I beg your pardon - I appear to have Raleigh installed
<friendoflinux> histo, can you recommend me a good site for gtk themes?
<histo> friendoflinux: gnome-look.org
<friendoflinux> histo: Oh, I thought that was just for gnome, silly me :)
<friendoflinux> hiso: do you happen to know if I change the theme for the WM if Nautilus and Firefox will still look the same as they do now?
<histo> friendoflinux: Not if the theme is different
<friendoflinux> histo: what do you mean by that?
<histo> friendoflinux: the arch linux wiki may have some usefull information for you.
<friendoflinux> histo: this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Awesome
<histo> friendoflinux: yes
<friendoflinux> histo: awesome! thanks a lot mate!
<histo> friendoflinux: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Customizing_GTK_Apps  and this
<btral> hi. i have a folder that contain multi folders too. how can i convert a dir to dir.tar.gz with gzip command?
<theadmin> btral: You can't tar with gzip
<theadmin> brad: tar czf dir.tar.gz dir
<theadmin> Err
<theadmin> btral: ^
<theadmin> brad: Sorry, tab fail
<btral> theadmin: oh. how ca i do it? i dont hav tar command
<btral> theadmin: i want to convert dir to dir.tar.gz or dir.gz
<theadmin> btral: Err, tar is part of the base Ubuntu installation so you should have that command.
<theadmin> btral: If not, apt-get install tar
<theadmin> btral: You can't gzip a directory though, GZip can only compress one file
<theadmin> btral: (like a TAR archive ;))
<btral> theadmin: ok. tnx
<btral> theadmin: and how extract it to special folder?
<theadmin> btral: tar xf something.tar.gz -C folder
<theadmin> (note the uppercase C)
<Blue11> i can;t seem to set a default browser in xubuntu / thunderbir
<theadmin> Blue11: Open the settings thingy and there's "Default applications" in there, just use that
<btral> theadmin: tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<btral> tar: Skipping to next header
<btral> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<theadmin> btral: Hm, either this is a very old Ubuntu install or a strange version of tar, try tar xzf something.tar.gz then
<Blue11> theadmin: i cant find the default applicatons settings in xubuntu
<Blue11> theadmin: otherwise it would be easy
<theadmin> Blue11: Applications menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager (or something) -> Default applications
<theadmin> I can't remember what they called the control centre thing in Xfce
<Blue11> theadmin: I am in xubuntu
<friendoflinux> histo: Thanks again btw! one thing, how do I know if a program uses GTK or not? is it possible to find out?
<theadmin> Blue11: Right, and Xubuntu uses Xfce as the desktop
<Blue11> yes I am new to that.
<theadmin> friendoflinux: Sure, ldd /path/to/app | grep gtk
<histo> friendoflinux: possibly in the man pages for that application. Or look at it's dependencies
<theadmin> (at least the most obvious way)
<Blue11> i have applications/system tools/preferences/ and nothing else
<Blue11> well no settings
<friendoflinux> histo: So a program that is not using GTK should look the same whether im booting into unity or awesome wm regardless, correct? And the reason they look different now is because the GTK theme is different.
<friendoflinux> theadmin: Thanks!
<theadmin> Blue11: Run xfce4-settings in a terminal
<histo> friendoflinux: The gtk theme selected is different yes. You need to read the awesome wiki
<friendoflinux> histo: alright, thank you so so much man, much appreciated!
<Blue11> theadmin: command not found
<theadmin> Blue11: Err, are you sure you're on Xubuntu?...
<Blue11> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> Blue11: And are running the default desktop?
<Blue11> theadmin: gnome-classic
<theadmin> Blue11: Durr, well you should have said that right away -- it does things differently, run "gnome-control-center" instead
<Blue11> theadmin: okay let me try that
<Blue11> theadmin: yes, I have seen that before - no way to set default app.
<theadmin> Blue11: Is under "Details", methinks
<Blue11> okaya let me look
<Blue11> there it is
<Blue11> now let me test.
<alexrecker> exit
<termot> hi people
<christopher> hello
<termot> i have a none ubuntu problem
<termot> where should i ask?
<Blue11> theadmin: many thanks i will add that pkill-9.com
<betrayd> termot: what distro
<betrayd> termot: or is it windows
<ccbn> I'm using 12.04 64 bit with a soundcard that uses the oxygen driver. When using any application with sound, the output will stop for a second and then continue, it happens randomly.
<termot> betrayd: none. i want to install cloudsim on ubuntu
<termot> imy problem is in registration
<termot> it's odd but
<theadmin> Woah, Remastersys is dead :/ Suddenly. This is sad
<termot> in registration it doesn't incloud my country
<termot> betrayd: in one step it catch phone number to call and say certification code
<termot> betrayd: cause it doesn't incloud my country i can't give phone number
<betrayd> termot: time to go to 'contact us' at the bottom of the page
<betrayd> not us here, but them, there
<betrayd> try also a different browser
<termot> betrayd: it's amazone web service
<betrayd> see if the have contacts page
<betrayd> they*
<termot> does amazon web service have irc?
<betrayd> call their 800 number
<termot> what is 800 number
<btral> oh sorry. i have a zip file in windows. i uploaded it to linux. how extract it?
<betrayd> termot: listen, go to 'contact us' page
<betrayd> we will not fo it for you this is ubuntu support
<termot> betrayd: do you know any irc room for that?
<betrayd> contact us page will have that info
<helmut_> hi
<betrayd> hey helmut_
<Liam-> has anyone here dealt with 6to4 tunneling with a tunnel broker?
<Liam-> i'm trying to set up a he.net tunnelbroker, and i'm running under OpenVZ
<Liam-> can't seem to get it to bind :s
<NanChen> join #in-move "!Cr0wB4R"
<kai> hi folks. I've installed 13.04 last weekend, and it seems like suddenly my thinkpad has problems with overheating that weren't present on the 10.04 install I had on it before
<cheshair> Hi! After upgrading to 13.04 all my python venvs seem to be broken. When I start any python script within one of them I get this "ImportError: cannot import name MAXREPEAT" error. Any tips?
<cheshair> I think that can be solved by recreating the venv, but that would be painful here and would consider it as my last option. Any other option for me?
<Desarrolla> buenas aber me instalado ubuntu pero no lo tengo todo en español alquien me puede decir donde esta la traduccion
<theadmin> !es | Desarrolla
<ubottu> Desarrolla: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Desarrolla> ok
<kowa> i: Join to #xorg was synced in 8 secs
<kowa> 09:57:20 < kowa> Hello, I have problem with ubuntu. on boot I get a message "running in low graphics" and then I end up in command line. I install Ubuntu 13.04 with "nomodeset" and I install all right drivers (in command line). I have tried many differnt "manuals" to install them properly, but still, I have never got to the actual graphic os.
<kowa> I have macbook pro early 2011 (8.2) with ATI / Intel switchable gpu:s and I have high res (1680x1+1050) monitor
<theadmin> kowa: Are you installing the 64-bit version?
<kowa> 64 bit
<kowa> some ofthe errors are "screens found but none are configured" and "fatal error: no screens found"
<kowa> after driver installations I have done aticonfig etc, but when I do fglrxinfo it does not find any devices
<theadmin> kowa: Hmmms. I think Ubuntu provides a separate image for macs
<theadmin> kowa: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso - try this
<ggherdov> Hi all, getting this while trying the upgrade 12.10 --> 13.04 http://bpaste.net/show/ma5h6BlmF5piP2Hyh7YN/ . what's happening ? (xpost to #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu)
<kowa> hmm
<kowa> thats new
<kowa> with that mac in the end
<kowa> you want to hear my whole "troubleshoot" ?
<kowa> or should I just try that and if not work, then we'll see?
<theadmin> kowa: I guess trying is the best option
<kowa> yea
<kowa> have been trying many thigs in these 4-5 days now :D
<kowa> but I have not even seen that mac image
<kowa> just the regular linux 64bit
<kowa> *ubuntu
<theadmin> kowa: It's hidden in a somewhat strange place, I can't find a direct link to it on Ubuntu's download page either
<kowa> ahh
<kowa> strange
<kowa> if this works then I'm a happy camper
<iliketocode> Hi all just wondering how to get the spell checker working in LibreOffice, this is in 13.04 but I have had this issues so many times over the years I have lost count
<iliketocode> I Open Office there were two ways that I learned to fix it but they don't seem to apply anymore to the current version of LO
<theadmin> iliketocode: Go to System Settings -> Language Support and install any languages necessary. If the language you want is already installed, then it may say something like "Language support incomplete". Install the missing packages.
<battlehands> how to run an echo $XTRA_PARAMS on a build.sh file?
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I followed this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/252612/how-do-i-install-libreoffice-4
<iliketocode> Thanks for the reply theadmin but it just sends me  the Libre Office web site to search for a language extension and there is none for my language
<theadmin> iliketocode: No, System Settings in Ubuntu.
<theadmin> iliketocode: And if there's none for your language then it likely won't be available in Ubuntu either, though
<pratz> so, i removed LO-3 first and then tried to install LO-4, but now I am getting this error http://dpaste.org/jT4iM/
<iliketocode> Oh, integrated supper cool
<iliketocode> My language is English but Australian English
<pratz> output of 'sudo apt-get install libreoffice'  - http://dpaste.org/YiXm8/
<iliketocode> Ubuntu is talking to me "Language support is not installed completely" There you go
<theadmin> iliketocode: Just set it to US English and add "mate" to the dictionary, then?
<iliketocode> lol
<MikeH> If during a do-release-upgrade the installer wants to reboot, what do I do after the reboot?
<iliketocode> I actually don't use the word
<pratz> Now i do not have LO-3 and even I can not install LO-4
<iliketocode> I used to
<MikeH> Do I need to run do-release-upgrade again? or is it done?
<theadmin> MikeH: No, a release upgrade takes place all in one session, after the reboot it's done
<MikeH> theadmin: Brilliant. I was just curious since the SSH MOTD still mentions a new release available.
<MikeH> although /etc/lsb-release does show the new version
<theadmin> MikeH: Oh, that's odd now
<Yotis> Ubuntu 13.04 + Nvidia 8400GS = Problems; I did try the stock kernel with proprietary drivers (black screen stuck) or nouveau (cannot change screen resolution); Also the same drivers with kernel mainline builds, still no success; Any other suggestion for me? Thanks!
<MikeH> I wondered if I was stuck half-way
<theadmin> MikeH: Well, a broken upgrade can be fixed (in theory) with: sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> MikeH: In case it is broken
<theadmin> MikeH: I dunno though
<iliketocode> Now my logic begs the question. Why doesn't the LibreOffice writing aid section link to the Ubuntu Language settings panel?
<MikeH> I just tried a dist-upgrade, nothing to do, so I guess it's complete.y
<pratz> any help on this guys http://dpaste.org/YiXm8/
<theadmin> iliketocode: Well, Ubuntu tries not to modify software in weird ways if possible.
<jsds> hello does 12.04 come with /usr/bin/expect installed by default?
<theadmin> jsds: Nay, it's in the "expect" package.
<iliketocode> I believe this would enable a more pleasurable user experience
<jsds> theadmin: thank you
<MikeH> Hmmm, that's one thing. The do-release-upgrade told me it disabled some third party repositories and told me how to re-enable them. I can't see anything in sources.list but don't remember what these repositories were either.
<theadmin> MikeH: Check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list as well.
<iliketocode> theadmin, you call directing someone from were they think they need to set the spell checker language of there word processor to the actual spot where they need to go in order to actually get there spell checker working?
<jsmith433> Hi. How do I move the close/maximize/minimize buttons to the right of the window? Tutorials for past versions mention a metacity folder in gconf, but the folder is not there in 13.04.
<iliketocode> Now leaving a user at the dead end of an unintuitive situation, that I find weird.
<mar> hi. Can please tell me what Java I need to install to allow nVidia to check my card. http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Scan.aspx?lang=en-us
<ankitkul1890> #mercurial
<theadmin> jsmith433: It's likely not possible (or at least not a good idea) due to the way Unity works -- the top panel merges with the window titlebar upon maximisation, and on the right there is the tray
<mar> or how can I find out the card serial without breaking open laptop?
<theadmin> jsmith433: This would effectively render the buttons invisible
<jsmith433> theadmin: Okay, thanks. I guess I'll be installing another DE, then.
<theadmin> mar: Don't use the wobsite, use the additional drivers tool (System Settings -> Additional Drivers on 12.04, System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers on 12.10 and up)
<theadmin> jsmith433: Xfce feels a lot like the "classic", pre-Unity Ubuntu.
<mar> theadmin, 'additional drivers' doesn't work with 13.04 - see the only review
<mar> theadmin, I just need to find out the card number so I know which driver to install myself
<jsmith433> theadmin: I'll try that. Thanks.
<theadmin> mar: That's because the one in the Software Center, Jockey, is no longer really used by Ubuntu, they merged it with another tool.
<theadmin> mar: You can find out what card you have with, say, lspci | grep -i vga
<mar> thadmin, thanks!
<juanolalla>  /msg NickServ identify kvbtq+8K!jsd
<theadmin> juanolalla: You're supposed to do it in the server window, change your password nao.
<mar> theadmin, I'm just going to try nvidia-310 'cause current (304) doesn't work. Seem reasonable?
<theadmin> mar: Well, don't blame me if it breaks. I dunno. I'm with the open-source drivers myself.
<mar> theadmin, you suggest I just stick to the drivers that come with the 13.04 iso?
<theadmin> mar: 'tis what I did
<rndio> hello, is there a pdf viewer without horrid 400% zoom limitation in ubuntu?
<theadmin> I mean, they work so why not
<mar> damn
<rndio> I think I just tried them all :/
<mar> ok, i try 310 first though. Just in case it does want to work. No harm in trying.
<theadmin> rndio: If anything, Adobe Reader has a Linux version, see their site.
<theadmin> rndio: If that has the limitation, then... Then I dunno.
<rndio> theadmin, well I would rather stay away from that proprietary mess. but looks like it's my only option. thanks.
<theadmin> rndio: Well, I dunno. I never had to zoom in THAT much.
<rndio> theadmin, schematics pdf. and hey pdf is a vector format - zooming can be unlimited by design.
<theadmin> rndio: I suppose but... hamsters.
<themill> rndio: xournal can zoom in to 1500%.
<themill> rndio: and inkscape seems to have no limits on zoom at all. It may, however, eat your PDFs on import.
<theadmin> lol
<rndio> it's ok I'll feed it a copy :)
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i ask the bot for links regarding lamp installation on ubuntu?
<theadmin> !lamp > Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD, please see my private message
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you theadmin !
<bazhang> Wiz_KeeD, /msg ubottu termhere
<Wiz_KeeD> with taskel adn manual configuration
<Wiz_KeeD> i remember being an easier way
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo apt-get  install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin
<sunny_> hi people
<sunny_> whats up
<rusman> hi
<rusman> i need edit mimi types associations
<bazhang> rusman, MIME?
<rusman> bazhang yes
<rusman> bazhang where is mime types config file?
<theadmin> rusman: /etc/mime.types
<bazhang> rusman, for which application, what exactly are you trying to accomplish, please be clear
<rusman> bazhang i installed Geany and it takes 100 association of all known doc-types
<rusman> i want take it back
<rusman> theadmin thanks for reply, but there is no applications in /etc/mime.types
<theadmin> rusman: Remove the MimeType= line from /usr/share/applications/geany.desktop then, I suppose.
<theadmin> rusman: Or modify it appropriately.
<sunny_> @admin, i was doing this FTP in my laptop in networking lab in my school. and i ended up making a directory in home folder with permission root
<sunny_> and then on reboot, it said "could not update .ICEauthority"
<Wiz_KeeD> i've installed lamp on ubuntu 12.04 (vritual machine) with sudo apt-get  install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin and when i access the ip of the server it shows nothing
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<rusman> theadmin thank you this is cool idea!!
<sunny_> is the .ICEauthority affected by any root dir in the home folder?
<Wiz_KeeD> error log has only [Mon Apr 29 09:57:51 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<Wiz_KeeD> halp? :(
<mregg964> Hi all. I'm new to Raring, coming from Lucid -- you can imagine the change for me. Getting my way around, but can anyone recommend a good Gmail notification system that integrates well with Unity?
<theadmin> mregg964: System Settings -> Online Accounts -> GMail, methinks.
<bazhang> mregg964, apt-cache search gmail
<theadmin> mregg964: I can't remember if that was there, I removed half of what's responsible for providing those services
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone pls?
<bazhang> !helpme | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, lots of network heads in #ubuntu-server
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks cfhowlett
<sunny_> @theadmin: I asked something about .ICEauthority
<theadmin> sunny_: I know, what does that have to do with me? I don't know the answer, I don't answer. Ask the channel.
<sunny_> ok ok calm down. I thought you're the admin and you might be knowing that
<theadmin> sunny_: Heh, I can see why you'd think that :P But even the channel operators don't know everything (most of them are not Ubuntu developers). I, however, am not even an operator. No offense taken though.
<sunny_> Oh I see. thanks anyways :)
<cfhowlett> theadmin, well, you DO have that admin aura about you ...
<Wiz_KeeD> cfhowlett, nobody is talking there :))
<Shogoot> Good morning geeks! :D
<Wiz_KeeD> strange how it does nothing, no errors nothing
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: what is it actually showing? blank page?
<liujingwei> #ubuntu-cn
<Wiz_KeeD> somsip, doesn't even load
<somsip> !zh | liujingwei
<ubottu> liujingwei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Wiz_KeeD> i get the "oops, cannnot connect to page" thing
 * sunny_ is a roasted one
<Wiz_KeeD> i even restarted the server
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: is apache running? You are talking about connecting to http://localhost aren't you?
<Wiz_KeeD> not localhost, it's a remote server on a vritual box
<Wiz_KeeD> and trying to connect to it's ip on port 80 (the default one the browser uses)
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: so you are running a browser on your client and the server on VM?
<Wiz_KeeD> exactly
<Wiz_KeeD> i have a erp system in stalled that has a wsgi on port 8069
<Wiz_KeeD> and that works fine from here
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: ifconfig on server to make sure the IP is on your network. If it's not, restart the server using a different network type (bridged, NAT, etc)
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm
<Wiz_KeeD> how come the ip:8069 loads the web interface for the erp system?
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: clearly there was a lag on the last exchange
<Wiz_KeeD> ah
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: I don't know the lamp package, but maybe you should make sure a default site is setup. Maybe wget http://localhost on the server to make sure it's is actually serving
<Wiz_KeeD> it works, it downloaded it
<Wiz_KeeD> nice ideea, i'll keep it in mind :))
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: so you got a 'It worked' HTMl page?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> i checked it with vim
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm stuck on this crap
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: might stil be worth checking /etc/apache2/sites-available/default to make sure it's not got a problem, like an expected ServerName or something unexpected
<cristian_c> Hi
<Wiz_KeeD> idk what to look for in there somsip
<ThatOneRoadie> Hey Wiz, what do you need this server for?
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: check that file and pastebin it if you want to share it
<somsip> !pastebin | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Wiz_KeeD> i know pastebin np
<ThatOneRoadie> because if this is srtictly a LAMP server, I have a debian (Yeah, not ubuntu, bite me) vmdk you can use
<ThatOneRoadie> really low overhead, too. i think the entire image is <200mb
<ThatOneRoadie> we use these images on our servers. Load standard image, spin everything up, already ready to go. Save as host- or site-specific VM, re-spin when needed
<ThatOneRoadie> 205MB
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i copy all in vim somsip ? :))
<Wiz_KeeD> ah nvm
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: ggVG...oh ok
<theadmin> Wiz_KeeD: ggVG"+p
<theadmin> Err
<ThatOneRoadie> I always though it was gg"*yG
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/7736641
<theadmin> ggVG"+y
<somsip> theadmin: that's what I was aimin gat
<Wiz_KeeD> also when i try to restart the server it says apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: no biggie - just haven'
<somsip> 't got hostname setup
<ThatOneRoadie> Wiz_KeeD: That's a standard error, it just means your server's hostname doesn't match your domain name
<ThatOneRoadie> However, check that your index.html file is in /var/www
<Wiz_KeeD> what domain in this case? it's just a random ip address
<Wiz_KeeD> yes it is ThatOneRoadie
<Wiz_KeeD> that's why wget localhost worked
<Wiz_KeeD> what's the next step here?
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: Not knowing lamp server package, I'm suggesting you check the default site config to make sure it's not weird
<Wiz_KeeD> check for this error or...
<Wiz_KeeD> it worked on other servers with no problem :(
<ThatOneRoadie> Line 13, capitalize "allow from all" to "Allow from all"
<Wiz_KeeD> i've done this before
<ThatOneRoadie> see if that does it
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm, ok
<ThatOneRoadie> then restart and try again
<ThatOneRoadie> i think it's implicit allow from all though on *:80
<Wiz_KeeD> hmm that error is not comming up anymore but still doesn't work
<Wiz_KeeD> Jesus this is so frustrating
<ThatOneRoadie> little bugs are - you would not believe what a nightmare SAN Booting WITHOUT using a DHCP Server to boot is.
<ThatOneRoadie> anything in /var/log/apache?
<ThatOneRoadie> or wherever it logs
<Wiz_KeeD> just what i pasted at the beginning
<Wiz_KeeD> [Mon Apr 29 10:27:00 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.6 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<Wiz_KeeD> in error
<ThatOneRoadie> ifconfig shows as being in your LAN?
<Wiz_KeeD> the ip i'm accessing the server starts with 213. and eth0 of ifconfig is inet addr:172.*
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: what http:.. are you actually using to connect?
<Wiz_KeeD> the 213.
<Wiz_KeeD> ip
<ThatOneRoadie> yeah, your VM is probably in bridged mode
<ThatOneRoadie> er
<ThatOneRoadie> NAT mode
<ThatOneRoadie> needs to be in bridged mode.
<somsip> Wiz_KeeD: which is something I emntioned a while back...
<ThatOneRoadie> VMWare or VirtualBox?
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm not denying it!:D
<Wiz_KeeD> VMWare ESXI
<Wiz_KeeD> waiit wait waiit
<Wiz_KeeD> oh jesus...
<Amnuriak> Still need help on the my graphics driver issue .. I'm lost :-/ (see http://askubuntu.com/unanswered/tagged/?page=2&tab=votes for details)
<Wiz_KeeD> I think the firewall is blocking the port :\
<ThatOneRoadie> oh, that's an easy check
<ThatOneRoadie> [ sudo iptables -L ] and pastebin that sucker
<sai_kumar> Hi All, i've installed Ubuntu 13.04 with Windows XP on dual boot. After installation from CD and restart, the Grub did not show up. Ubuntu directly got loaded. Is this a known issue ?
<pratz> guys when I try to install any update i get this error http://dpaste.org/wqMI1/
<Wiz_KeeD> that sucker haha :))
<pratz> please help on this, I am using 12.04
<ThatOneRoadie> lol wiz
<Wiz_KeeD> i got very little information back
<somsip> pratz: did you apt-get update first?
<sai_kumar> i had to use Boot Repair tool to fix grub entries....
<ThatOneRoadie> pratz: edit /etc/resolv.conf in your favorite editor, add: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/7736678
<pratz> somsip: yes, I am not getting any error when doing 'sudo apt-get update'
<ThatOneRoadie> wait, ubuntu uses ufw, not iptables. I'm a dumbarse XD
<ThatOneRoadie> Wiz_KeeD: [ sudo ufw status verbose
<ThatOneRoadie>  [
<somsip> pratz: this might help http://www.ubuntulinuxhelp.com/quick-fix-for-the-size-mismatch-when-updating-ubuntu-linux/
<soulflare3> sai_kumar, Did Boot Repair resolve the issue or is there still an issue?
<Wiz_KeeD> ThatOneRoadie, i think the mistery is solved
<Wiz_KeeD> the admin just told me only 4 ports are open
<ThatOneRoadie> XD
<Wiz_KeeD> ftp ssh my wsgi one and something else
<sai_kumar> soulflare3 : it did resolve the issue.
<ThatOneRoadie> Tell him open 80 XD
<pratz> ThatOneRoadie: same error output after added 'nameserver 8.8.8..8' in /etc/resolv.conf
<Wiz_KeeD> There goes 10-15 minutes of our lives we will never get back :(
<ThatOneRoadie> or do a [ sudo ufw allow 80 ]
<Wiz_KeeD> what does that do?
<ThatOneRoadie> opens 80 on the firewall
<ThatOneRoadie> 80 being http
<Wiz_KeeD> it's blocked from an outer layer i think
<Wiz_KeeD> not on the os
<ThatOneRoadie> pratz: 8.8.8.8 right?
<soulflare3> sai_kumar, If it ever happens again, try that tool. I have used it many times in the past and it's helped out tremendously (espeically when you update Windows or Ubuntu and the other doesn't show up)
<somsip> pratz: you put '8..8' instead of '8.8' if you want to go with that fix
<pratz> ThatOneRoadie: yes, that google dns , correct
<pratz> somsip: that was just a typo
<ThatOneRoadie> as long as you put 8.8.8.8 and not 8.8.8..8 :)
<soulflare3> lol
<juniour> hi ubuntu xx.xx
<somsip> pratz: try apt-get clean && apt-get update
<soulflare3> hi juniour
<nitin__> hii
<sai_kumar> soulflare3 : i never had issues with older versions. This is first time, just wondering if this is a known issue for 13.04
<nitin__> i wanted to depoly a django application on LAN ... how can i use my PC to deploy the application
<sw> Hi, trying to connect to a server running VNC Server via VNC Viewer but getting the error 'VNC Server has no security types configured. Please check VNC Server configuration and try again.'. What's this mean?
<ThatOneRoadie> pratz: and if that fails, [ sudo apt-get -f install ]
<pratz> somsip: tried same error
<cristian_c> Hi
<sai_kumar> cristian_c : Hi !
<usr13_>  sw:  What kind of server is it?
<soulflare3> sai_kumar, I've seen a few people ask about it, not sure if it's a hugely common issue. I have had that issue in the past (upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10, and then to 12.04 and 12.10) - Sometimes it just happens, and that's why that tool exists :)
<somsip> pratz: remind me - what version?
<pratz> ThatOneRoadie: tried that same error
<cristian_c> there is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned
<sw> usr13_, What do you mean what kind?
<pratz> somsip: 12.04
<usr13_> OS
<nobit2> I installed Xen using the recommended procedure on Ubuntu's site using motherboard Supermicro X7SBL-LN2 and Ubuntu 13.04.  After the installing it and rebooting my console looks like this:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRHKgZ3d8r4  I've had this happen also with CentOS 6 as well.  Everything on the server works fine but the console is unusable.  If I switch back to the stock kernel it goes back to normal and I can use the console again but then I can't u
<nobit2> se Xen.
<FloodBot1> nobit2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristian_c> also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc
<sw> usr13_, Ubuntu?
<somsip> !fixapt | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<somsip> pratz: maybe not - I was thinking that would say something else
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<somsip> pratz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146362/getting-error-on-downloading-updates
<Wiz_KeeD> ThatOneRoadie, now he said he opened up port 80 still nothing happens and nothing in the access log
<usr13_>  sw Is that a question or an answer?
<sw> usr13_, We're in #ubuntu so obviously it's Ubuntu.
<juniour> cristiana_c which one freezes shutdown or restart ??
<ThatOneRoadie> Wiz_KeeD: [ sudo ufw status verbose ]
<usr13_> sw: Is it tightvncserver that is running on a Ubuntu system?  Is it Ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> juniour, restart and logout
<cristian_c> juniour, shutdown is regular
<pratz> somsip: are you sure I have to use 'sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<ThatOneRoadie> pratz: There is a difference between update and upgrade
<somsip> pratz: depends if you want to use apt-get to upgrade all packages as superuser or not
<sai_kumar> soulflare3 : That tool saved me ! Thanks for your comments ! :)
<pratz> somsip: ThatOneRoadie I do not want anything to be upgraded
<Wiz_KeeD> Status: inactive
<Wiz_KeeD> :)
<ThatOneRoadie> hmm, no firewall then
<soulflare3> sai_kumar, np, glad it's fixed :)
<somsip> pratz: so update and install the package you're trying to install
<usr13_> sw: Did you set password when you ran tightvncserver?
<ThatOneRoadie> by chance, is the virtual machine's IP address 172.16.*.*?
<Lachezar> Hey all...
<ThatOneRoadie> or anything between .16.* and .32.*
<usr13_> sw: If you intend to not use password, switch to x11vnc
<Lachezar> My laptop has Java 6 and 7 installed, with 7 being preferred. However my colleague's laptop has somehow Java 6 preferred. How come, and how to fix that?
<ThatOneRoadie> !path | Lachezar
<ponsfrilus> Hi all. I wonder what are the apps behind the screenshot here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features/more-apps
<Mayank> Hi, I have two servers, both running Ubuntu 12.01. Server B is behind a firewall and cannot be accessed outside the institution. If I need to scp to Server B it has to be through Server A. It makes it very difficult to upload files. Is there any way I could handle this? Tunneling sftp traffic? But how? Any leads?
<cfhowlett> !norwegian
<Wiz_KeeD> 56 ThatOneRoadie
<Lachezar> ThatOneRoadie: Nothing to do with the Path, more to do with the 'Alternatives' infrastructure (somehow it has lower preference on the newer Java).
<Wiz_KeeD> 172.16.21.56
<pratz> somsip: ThatOneRoadie tried that but the same error again
<ThatOneRoadie> Wiz_KeeD: 172.16.anything.anything is a private network, and needs to be port forwarded. do you have GUI on this VM or is it all CLI?
<cristian_c> juniour, any ideas?
<Wiz_KeeD> I still need to see what the admin is doing before proceeding
<usr13_> Mayank: What makes you think http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features/more-apps is a screenshot?
<somsip> pratz: sorry, I'm out
<Lachezar> Mayank: It's not that hard: "ssh internet_server -L 22222:otherserver:22", and then "scp -p 2222 localhost"
<usr13_> Mayank: Punch a whole in the firewall.
<llutz> scp -P   uppercase-p for Port
<ponsfrilus> usr13_: I meant the space application in the picture
<ThatOneRoadie> Wiz_KeeD: If you can get the admin to put that VM on Bridged mode (Tell him it needs a public IP address), then it should work
<Mayank> usr13_: How?
<ThatOneRoadie> but if you're trying to go to Http://213.x.x.x, that server won't see it unless it's PROGRAMMED to see it
<usr13_> Mayank: Forward port 22 to server B
<Wiz_KeeD> it should work because the 8069 webinterface works
<ThatOneRoadie> 8069 might be forwarded though, and 80 might not be
<sai_kumar> ponsfrilus : i see Stellarium (or could be celestia), Steam, Ubuntu Software center in the page
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah, he had to add my ip to the whitelist
<Wiz_KeeD> and now everything works, including phpmyadmin
<ponsfrilus> sai_kumar: thanks I'm gonna  check
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks a lot for helping out ThatOneRoadie
<Wiz_KeeD> what a pal :D
<Mayank> usr13_: Yeah, but I do not have sudo account for Server A, will it require that? Can something be done with my account only?
<ThatOneRoadie> No worries :)
<Wiz_KeeD> and sorry for wasting time with this issue :(
<ThatOneRoadie> If you want, I can send you the link to our LAMP stacks
<Wiz_KeeD> should have thought of that since the access log showed nothing
<Wiz_KeeD> lamp stacks?
<sai_kumar> ponsfrilus : the space app could be Stellarium or Celestia
<ThatOneRoadie> VM Images pre-installed with LAMP
<cristian_c> An other question:
<usr13_> ponsfrilus: Oh, prolly kstars, I dono.
<ThatOneRoadie> LAMP = Linux, Apache, Mysql, Perl/PHP/Python
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ThatOneRoadie> They also have a bunch of other pre-configured VM images, like etherpad, gitlab, and a Minecraft server.
<usr13_> Mayank: No.  You'll have to do port forwarding on the server, (if the situation is as you said).
<ThatOneRoadie> Just point ESXi at the vmdk image and go, it's really that simple
<usr13_> Mayank: What kind of firewall is it?
<Amnuriak> Oh sorry, link earlier was the wrong one. Please see this for my issue with graphics driver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285354/graphics-driver-for-ati-firepro-2770-not-working-properly-on-12-04
<Mayank> usr13_: not sure. It does not allow port 22 connections from outside.
<Wiz_KeeD> ahhh vm images with the installation
<Wiz_KeeD> yeah i had messed something up real bad ThatOneRoadie and i had to format everything
<Wiz_KeeD> that would come in handy big-time :D
<ThatOneRoadie> Sure, one sec, I'll PM you the links
<cowen> hey
<usr13_> cristian_c: What sound card to you have?
<usr13_> cristian_c: Are you sure it is mono?
<cowen> updated my laptop went fine, now upgrading my desktop and it bombed on upgrading the kernel, how can I start the process of where it last was
<sai_kumar> cristian_c : you can also switch in the App you are using...
<usr13_> cristian_c: Or is the source file mono?
<Mayank> usr13_: How about letting a ssh run on server A, that keeps connected a tunnel to server B? But I am not sure how to do this/ is this what you were referring to?
<usr13_> cristian_c: Available sound configs can be accessed via   alsamixer
<javier_> hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu to a new used but we find problems. After the fresh install, we can't upgrade the system. In the upgrade manager, we found an error and using terminal, after "sudo apt-get update", it says "mkdir can't be made". Any help? thanks!
<usr13_> Mayank: Where is "Server A"?
<cfhowlett> javier_, md5sum to ensure good ISO?
<usr13_> Mayank: If you can access Server A from Server B then do it from Server B
<javier_> cfhowlett, mmm, I'm afraid I don't know how to make that. Could you describe it shortly? thanks!
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|javier_,
<ubottu> javier_,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Mayank> usr13_: Server A is outside the firewall. Server B is behind the firewall. I need to access B from A. I have the root account for B, but not for A.
<Silox|> Hello there, upgrading to Ubuntu 13.04 borked my online accounts. I had a few extensions working with these accounts (gmail, calendar, ...) and they've all stopped working. E.g. the calendar extension throws: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.OnlineAccounts was not provided by any .service files
<usr13_> Mayank: Then you will have to do port forwarding on the firewall.
<usr13_> Mayank: Are there *any* ports forwarded to Server B, (through the firewall)?
<Mayank> usr13_: Yes port :80
<cristian_c> usr13_, a classic builtin sound card
<cristian_c> usr13_, Now, it's in mono mode
<cfhowlett> javier_, mm.  factoid bot appears asleep.  anyway, md5sum invokes a hash check to verify that completeness and accuracy of the download.  http://wiki.ubuntu.com.cn/UbuntuHelp:HowToMD5SUM
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<llutz> Mayank:  "ssh -fN -L 2222:host-B:22 host-A", and then "scp -P 2222 file localhost:/path" to copy stuff to host-B
<cfhowlett> javier_, note:  this only works on the downloaded ISO.  To verify your boot disk/usb, run "check disk for errors" upon boot
<cristian_c> *it's set
<usr13_> Mayank: Only 80.  Well, I suppose you could tell Server A's sshd to listen on port 80
<Mayank> usr13_: Do not have the root access for Server A
<javier_> cfhowlett, I tried md5sum and it seems the file is fine
<javier_> cfhowlett, this might be a clue: if I try to install something (sudo apt-get install synapse) I get this: "sudo: impossible to make mkdir /var/lib/sudo/ernesto: filesystem only reading", and then asks for password
<usr13_> Mayank: llutz has a suggestion, (one that I don't quite understand, but...)
<cristian_c> sai_kumar, Where can I switch for the app?
<cristian_c> usr13_, I tried with several files
<Mayank> llutz: Can you be a bit more clear? What do I need to scp to localhost refers to? Thanks!
<Mayank> usr13_: Thanks
<usr13_> cristian_c: What does alsamixer say about it?
<luk01> ifconfig reports that eth0 has an IP, but ls /dev/eth* gives: "No such file or directory". I'm in a VM with 1 network card. What's the network card's name?
<cristian_c> usr13_, ok, but I don't know how to switch in alsamixer from mono to stereo
<luk01> on a Raring Live CD.
<AZkennett> I can't get my system to recognize my network card.
<llutz> Mayank: if you established the tunnel (ssh -L....), you just use "scp -P2222 whatever-file localhost:path" to copy things to host-A
<javier_> looks to me like we don't have permissions for doing anything
<cristian_c> usr13_, I can post a screenshot
<usr13_> cristian_c: I don't either.  (I've never had a mono sound card.)
<ThatOneRoadie> !screenshot | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<usr13_> !paste | cristian_c
<ubottu> cristian_c: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> Mayank: localhost port 2222 tunnels scp to host-b, which forwards it to host-a:22
<cristian_c> usr13_, it's a stereo sound card, with tow speakers
<cristian_c> *two
<usr13_> cristian_c: post a screenshot of alsamixer.  (You might widen the terminal to show all channels first.)
<usr13_> cristian_c: (Or as many as you can get on the screen.)
<llutz> Mayank: localhost port 2222 tunnels scp to host-a, which forwards it to host-b:22      sorry mixed the hosts
<Mayank> llutz: localhost:path will be the path to the host-A (behind the firewall)?
<llutz> Mayank: yes, instead of "scp file host-B:/my/destination/path" (which you cannot reach from outside) you use "scp -P2222 localhost:/my/destination/path"
<gerryvdm_mbp> when i ssh into my ubuntu server i still get a message "New release '13.04' available." even after i upgraded, what should i do to fix it?
<cristian_c> ThatOneRoadie, usr13_, http://imagebin.org/255751
<cristian_c> usr13_, the are all the playback channels
<Mayank> llutz: Oh, great! Let me try. thanks
<sai_kumar> cristian_c, depends on the App :-  VLC in the Audio Channels menu; Clementine in  preferences->Playback
<cristian_c> *they
<cristian_c> sai_kumar, I try with vlc
<usr13_> gerryvdm_mbp: lsb_release -r say?
<gerryvdm_mbp> 13.04
<usr13_> gerryvdm_mbp: hummm...   sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> sai_kumar, Stereo is flagged
<gerryvdm_mbp> usr13_: update && upgrade, still prompts to upgrade when logging in
<usr13_> gerryvdm_mbp: What?
<gerryvdm_mbp> mm, /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd is displaying this message
<gerryvdm_mbp> i probably should just remove the stamp referenced in that script
<amcsi_work> hi
<amcsi_work> my network client says I'm connected to the VPN, but ifconfig says I'm only connected to 192.168.68.4. What is causing this?
<gerryvdm_mbp> yeah that fixed it
<usr13_> gerryvdm_mbp: Very good.  (Thanks for telling us the solution.)
<cristian_c> usr13_, any ideas?
<usr13_> cristian_c: Is that screenshot showing all the channels?
<cristian_c> usr13_, all the playback channels
<g105b> Just logged in this morning, and everything looks like Windows 95. (13.04) http://i.imgur.com/MnJVZDC.png http://i.imgur.com/ATgIYEj.png
<usr13_> cristian_c: (It does not appear to be showing all the channels.)
<usr13_> cristian_c: Hit the right arrow a few times.
<usr13_> cristian_c: Hit the right arrow a few times until you get to the end.
<g105b> can anyone help me get back to normal theme?
<usr13_> g105b:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/81727/how-to-set-unity-as-default-again
<g105b> usr13_: I did that, exactly that post
<g105b> didn't help
<g105b> I think removing the user account and creating it again would work ... but I don't want to lose any files from the home directory
<usr13_> g105b: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<tkgroovy> hello
<g105b> usr13_: I'm on 13.04
<Silox|> Fixed it, it seems like the upgrade removed gnome-online-accounts...
<g105b> usr13_: that's for up to 12.04
<usr13_> g105b: (Sorry, the first one was wrong.
<papul> hi I am trying to compile a printer driver and its asking me for glib. But I can't find it on the repo.
<papul> what should I install?
<cristian_c> usr13_, There aren't other playback channels
<papul> I am using 64 bit
<tkgroovy> usually i can solve my problems with google, but this time I'm stuck. I connect to a ubuntu using putty. I want to start a video, using the local display, not the display where my putty is running.
<cristian_c> usr13_, There are 8 playback channels
<tkgroovy> I can't figure out, how to set diplsay, x-display or whatever I need to set
<tkgroovy> on the local screen, I see the tty1 login screen. That shall
<tkgroovy> be my X-Windows display. How can I do that remotely?
<usr13_> g105b: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<g105b> usr13_: I don't think it is unity/compiz - the theme is all wrong and the font is not the usual Ubuntu font, just freesans
<brunus> bonjour tout le monde
<cfhowlett> !fr|brunus,
<ubottu> brunus,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<usr13_> cristian_c:  I did not ask how many playback channels.  I asked you to widen the terminal window to show all channels.
<brunus> oops sorry
<usr13_> g105b: What Desktop Environment are you using?
<cristian_c> usr13_, I've enlarged the window, but always same channels
<usr13_> cristian_c: F5 ?
<usr13_> cristian_c: lspci |pastebinit  #And send resulting URL
<cristian_c> usr13_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615379/
<cristian_c> usr13_, with F5, I get all channels
<usr13_> cristian_c: Show me.
<usr13_> cristian_c: What does the "Channel" collum say?
<usr13_> cristian_c: play  /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*
<usr13_> cristian_c: In terminal issue command ^^^
<cristian_c> usr13_, http://imagebin.org/255752
<fr0gger_> anyone know if there is chanell about VirtualGL
<fr0gger_> or where an I get help with VGL?
<DJones> !alis | fr0gger_
<ubottu> fr0gger_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<papul> I am trying to compile a driver. Ran into a snag http://dpaste.com/1077744/ What do I need to install?
<cristian_c> usr13_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615401/
<usr13_> cristian_c: play not aplay
<ct529> hi everybody .... I am having serious performance problems. I have been trying to set the CPU frequency manually using command line, but the "usual" commands are not there any more .... how do you do it now?
<cristian_c> usr13_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615416/
<starkiller> hello
<starkiller> is there a program that would make sure xubuntu its runnung at full speed?
<usr13_> cristian_c: When in alsamixer, (showing all channels), if you hit the right arrow, do you ever get to a channel labled "Channel"?
<cristian_c> usr13_, no, there isn't
<Bostoman> starkiller, no, itś all about tweaking it for yourself based on your needs, why do you ask?
<usr13_> cristian_c: Is this a desktop PC?
<starkiller> i have xubuntu in my desktop, and my laptop. my laptop has more ram than my desktop, but my desktop seems to be faster XD
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a special tag I have to set for HDs in /etc/fstab to mount them as read-write? I have used this line: UUID=7466ecda-e1f2-4302-8e0c-0aca7bad33af   /media/stephan/backupdiskone   reiserfs   defaults   0   2
<cristian_c> usr13_, no
<flamed> hi, i'm running linux mint at the minute, but it doesn't support ATi dual monitoring so well. i'm debating to install ubuntu and wondered if you guys know if their dual monitor support is good wiht ATi drivers?
<usr13_> cristian_c: I really don't know, (not even sure it is really limiting to mono only for sure). I suppose we could do a test.  Play a file that only has right or left channel.
<usr13_> Let me see...
<starkiller> Thanks anyways xD im doing way better than with xp and windows 7
<papul> there is this tool to compile normal sorce packages to a deb file. What is it?
<DJones> !checkinstall | papul
<ubottu> papul: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<usr13_> cristian_c: http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php
<usr13_> cristian_c:  Test  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<cristian_c> usr13_, I'm trying to undestand how to do
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> *understand
<cristian_c> If your left speaker plays right, it's wrong! Swap your speakers - or better, your speaker connections - and you're done.
<cristian_c> I'm trying to convert a stereo file to mono with audacity
<usr13_> cristian_c: Did you click to play the audio files?
<cristian_c> *too
<cristian_c> in 'The test files'?
<usr13_> cristian_c: Are you telling me that we have been trying to solve the wrong problem?
<andrea_> what is the symbol " ./ " that you use to execute scripts?
<andrea_> how is it callede?
<andrea_> called?
<cristian_c> usr13_, no, I can't understand how to do
<usr13_> andrea_: It's called   "./"   ;)
<cristian_c> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_stereo.php
<andrea_> usr13: yes but is there a special reason for it?  And do i have to call it "dot forward slash"?
<shvchk> Hello. Anyone having issue with AutoFS ignoring direct mounts in 13.04 (12.10 worked fine, same config files)?
<usr13_> cristian_c: "The test files"  (Click to play them.)
<usr13_> andrea_: I don't know what you should call it.
<cristian_c> usr13_, I clicked 'Left'
<cristian_c> then Right
<usr13_> andrea_: but ./  or sh file.sh  should do the trick.
<usr13_> cristian_c: And did the audio come out of the  Left and then Right speakers?
<usr13_> andrea_: I'm not sure I understand the question.
<cristian_c> usr13_, no audio
<cristian_c> usr13_, I've converted an .mp3 fiole to mono
<cristian_c> *file
<usr13_> cristian_c: Ok.
<cristian_c> usr13_, I've got a mono file
<fr0gger_> cock
<andrea_> usr13_: do i always have to be on the current directory?
<cristian_c> usr13_, i'm playing the mono file
<DJones> fr0gger_: Mind the language, please keep it family friendly
<usr13_> andrea_: No, but if you are not in the current directory, you'll have to use path.  But it's easier to just go to the directory where the file is.
<usr13_> andrea_: What exactly are you wanting to do?  (What is your end goal?)
<usr13_> andrea_: Are we trying to solve a specific problem?  Or are we just trying to figure out what can be done with executable files?
<usr13_> andrea_: Is there one that is not working for you?
<Mrokii> How does the entry in fstab have to look (for an internal HD) so that it is not mounted with root-access only? What I mean is: I have successfully created an fstab entry for an HD (mountpoint in /media), but it seems that all the folders are owned by root.
<cristian_c> usr13_, what have I to do?
<PABLETOH> hola
<usr13_> cristian_c: To convert a stereo file to mono?
<g105b_> What's the best way to recreate a user account without losing any files in their home directory?
<nabblet> hi, i am using openconnect from commandline. connecting works good so far, but setting my routing and DNS infos with the vpnc-script does not work, i think. can some1 help me?
<nabblet> or is there a channel for that?
<cristian_c> usr13_, no, to solve the problem
<cristian_c> usr13_, I've already converted the file
<usr13_> andrea_: If the file is in /home/andrea/bin  and you are in /home/andrea  you would can use command  bin/./executable-file   or  /home/andrea/bin/./executable-file  #Either one will do the job.
<usr13_> cristian_c: I don't know.
<cristian_c> :(
<usr13_> andrea_: (... that is, if the file has the executable bit set.)
<usr13_> andrea_: chmod +x  bin/executable-file
<Chat7899> Hi
<soulflare3> Having an issue after installing and removing EMACS that whenever I click an executable text file (.sh or .run) instead of executing, it opens in GEDIT.  Permissions are Read + Write and the executable flag is set
<fr0gger_> u guys know what cock is?
<soulflare3> this is not the place for that
<fr0gger_> i mean rooster application
<fr0gger_> u dont know it?
<soulflare3> no
<fr0gger_> i need help with cock rooster application
<fr0gger_> anyone heard about it here?
<jony> I want to install a VNC server which does not show anything on the local display when I connect to it
<soulflare3> jony,  I use TigerVNC on my server, it works well, if you don't mind compiling manually - if not, There are several apps for VNC in the Ubuntu software center, though I haven't used any of them
<sky_> chat room
<fr0gger_> try NX software for VNC
<l057c0d3r> sigh...
<l057c0d3r> just my luck...  updated to 13.04..    allowed gnome3-team ppa to update me to 3.8..  yet a lot of the features from 3.8  like privacy and notification settings are missing from the settings menu
<l057c0d3r> and all my fav extensions are not 3.8 compatible yet....
<l057c0d3r> oh well
<l057c0d3r> and sadly it seems to crash more now as well..  should have stuck with what i had...  was hoping it would fix the fast user switch and lock screen thouhg..  so i could just switch to an account that was running a custom desktop for my kids....
<Joanet> hi all
<Joanet> I want to add skype using apt-get for using with ltsp-localapps but when I try to do it I get "unable to locate package"
<g105b_> In Ubuntu, what is it called that draws buttons, menus and the general windowing system?
<g105b_> is it GTK+?
<Joanet> I'm running x64 version of edubuntu 12.04
<Joanet> also I tried to add repository doing : sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Joanet> but I got an error saying the file not exists
<shvchk> I have a problem with mounting SSH with Autofs, can somebody help? sudo sshfs user@example.com:/ mountpoint works, but not the same mountpoint in config file (which used to work on 12.10).
<mar_> hi. I messed up trying to get nVidia drivers. What's simplest way to revert? I tried removing xorg.conf, but unity taskbar and window borders don't display.
<mar_> is there a way reinstall the xwindow system?
<minas> I want to write windows 7 iso into a usb memory stick using startup disk creator. However when I select it from the program's gui it doesn't select it. It works with other ubuntu based isos.
<l057c0d3r> mar_ you would have to remove the binary drivers that were installed.. more then likely your system is still using them
<l057c0d3r> have you checked out this guide yet
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | mar_
<ubottu> mar_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mar_> l057c0d3r, thanks. will give it a shot
<l057c0d3r> sorry if i can't be much better help.. i've had amd/ati cards since my old nvidia tnt2
<jony> soulflare3, tigerVNC works without displaying anything on the host's display?
<daler> people does anyone know how to install postgress in ubuntu 13.04?
<daler> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287786/how-to-install-postgresql-on-ubuntu-13-04 you can answer here
<daler> really need help
<onr> daler: add postgres repository for precise
<basss> hello everyone, im trying to setup my ubuntu machine as a router, any idea where to start ?
<daler> @onr, precise woudnt install here on 13.04
<onr> daler: i did install
<onr> daler: don't use pitti, use postgres official
<daler> can you give me a full deb path?
<llutz> basss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<basss> llutz thanks\
<onr> daler: http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<kulagrad> hi is ther some command to change your pc network name (hostname) to random?
<onr> and remove pitti's one from sources.list.d/
<Myrtti> kulagrad: what do you mean? in IRC or in general?
<kulagrad> i know ther is text file in ect/host/hostname and in thet faile is the name of host but i would like to make a script so it changes name random
<Myrtti> kulagrad: oh, hostname.
<kulagrad> Myrtti:  on evry startup
<onr> kulagrad: "Startup Applications"
<kulagrad> Myrtti:  i know how to add to startup i just aded random mac whit macchanger but i dont know how  to do the same whit pc name
<kulagrad> how to randomly chane text in text file
<daler> onr: it says the following packae unmet a dependencies
<daler> onr: postgresql-9.1 : Depends: postgresql-common (>= 115~) but it is not going to be installed
<daler> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<onr> daler: press N
<snuggl> kulagrad: use shuf to get a random line from a file of hostnames, use $() bash escapes to use this command in another command
<daler> onr: it doest give options yes or no
<snuggl> kulagrad: then make that other command do what you want to do, run hostname or write a file
<daler> error and thats it
<kulagrad> snuggl:  what is shuf?
<onr> daler: paste everything please
<snuggl> shuf is a command line util to get random pices of text
<snuggl> shuf --help
<kulagrad> snuggl:  i am reading ty
<snuggl> use it with /usr/share/dict/words or any other list of words
<snuggl> to get a random word
<kulagrad> snuggl:  is it posibe to do it whitout word list like random 8 leaters
<daler> onr: Reading package lists... Done
<daler> daler@daler-H61H2-M12:/usr$ sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.1
<daler> Reading package lists... Done
<daler> Building dependency tree
<daler> Reading state information... Done
<daler> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<FloodBot1> daler: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daler> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<snuggl> kulagrad: you could md5-sum something to get a random string
<snuggl> like the current date
<kulagrad> snuggl:  sory but i am still from noobland
<snuggl> kulagrad: hostname $(date|md5sum)
<snuggl> that will set hostname to a random thing
<snuggl> date|md5sum > /some/file will write it to a file
<onr> daler: 9.1 is already in repo
<kulagrad> ok but hostname $(date|md5sum) will cange my hostname to some random
<onr> kulagrad: :)
<kulagrad> ?
<onr> isn't that what are you trying to do?
<daler> this bloody 13.04.. i started with the wrong version of linux systems
<Slaizer> hi, on ubuntuone i uploaded 'avi' and 'flac' files, it seems like it cant be uploaded on this service? Am i right, then how come?
<kulagrad> snuggl:  this doset work seys command not found $(date|md5sum) >'/home/korisnik/Documents/mdsum'
<kulagrad> snuggl:  it gives me mdsum code but it dosent wire anything to file
<jony> I want to install a VNC server which does not show anything on the local display when I connect to it, please help
<ActionParsnip> jony: is VNC absolutely necessary?
<ActionParsnip> jony: have you considered other solutions?
<onr> jony: find one that doesn't have gui
<onr> you're asking for stealth, i assume
<jony> I want remote desktop to another ubuntu pc
<ActionParsnip> jony: but to achieve what end?
<ActionParsnip> jony: what is the reason for the access?
<kulagrad> newermind i genereted online 250 random names
<bennypr0fane> can anyone confirm that this works? http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-1004-1010-1104-to-ubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-desktop-a-server/ specifiaclly, in my case, upgrading from 12.04 directly to 13.04
<kulagrad> now what is terminal command to pic 1 lane from text file and edit put thet laine in other text file?
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: you will need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: you should not leapfrog releases
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: you do realise Raring is only supported til January 2014?
<shvchk> Sorry for asking again, but I have a strange problem with mounting SSH with Autofs, can somebody help? sudo sshfs user@example.com:/ mountpoint works, but not the same mountpoint in config file (which used to work on 12.10).
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: is the file large?
<kulagrad> no 200 words of 8 caracters
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  3.2kb
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: sed '5q;d' file    will show the 5th line in 'file'
<bennypr0fane> ActionParsnip, yes, I know about that. What I want is Gnome Shell 3.6 though (not officially available in 12.04), and I have information from one Ubuntu Gnome developer that Gnome will be more updated in 13.04, despite the shorter life span
<mar_> hi. I'm trying to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75289/can-i-revert-an-nvidia-driver without success
<greg6061> how can I install mysql 5.6 from source and then later php/apache from packages (they requiere - mysql-common) ?
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  i try it seys comand not foud i even try whit quots
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6022384/bash-tool-to-get-nth-line-from-a-file
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  '5q;d'  '/home/korisnik/Documents/HostnameR'
<mar_> the guy makes like all you have to do is recreate the xorg.conf file, but after I did that its even worse. Ubuntu loads like 800x600. Help!
<Myrtti> bennypr0fane: cherry picking stuff from other releases is generally a Very Bad Idea.
<bennypr0fane> ActionParsnip, apart from the fact that I *should* not, is it poissible to jump a release? doing it in 2 steps will require twice the time, right?
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: you don't need quotes around the filename
<kulagrad> ok
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: you also forgot the word 'sed' which is the command
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: sed '5q;d' file    will show the 5th line in 'file'
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: note the word 'sed'
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  it wokrs whti sed
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  ty
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: yes, but you can only upgrade to the next release, or from LTS to LTS
<Myrtti> bennypr0fane: but since you plan to upgrade the whole thing, the supported method is, as said, through 12.10. do-release-upgrade -d upgrades to the developmental release - and you don't want to do that.
<bennypr0fane> Myrtti well that's why I want to upgrade instead
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: why did you miss it off?
<fr0gger_> did somone use Tassel here?
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  dont know realy anywey now how to us this output to edit other text
<bennypr0fane> Myrtti so without the -d option then. why even bring it up if I don't want it?
<uvala> hello everyone, how do I back up nevernote? I see a logs folder under the folder /.nevernote, but dont know how to proceed
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip: want to line 1 from MyText to change it whi random line form MyText2
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: I'd ask in #bash too
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  what?
<ActionParsnip> kulagrad: its a different channel, specifically for bash
<Myrtti> bennypr0fane: because the link you supplied used it as a method of getting (at the time of the writing of the article - a developmental release) Raring
<kulagrad> ActionParsnip:  ok will try
<bennypr0fane> Myrtti just saw that, sorry
<bennypr0fane> but then why is officially recommended to use the -d option. That page is general info about upgrading any release to the next, so I'd assume it should recommend stable...?
<k1l> bennypr0fane: -d is for development upgrades
<bennypr0fane> k1l we've established that already. Now, I'm trying to understand why that is recommended in the wiki for a standard upgrade procedure. I also tried the GUI, which offers 12.10
<Tatuus> Hello, started Ubuntu 13.04 up, and arriving to desktop, there's no launcher at all on the left... Now what ?
<bennypr0fane> this instruction with the -d option is found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Upgrading_from_last_release
<bennypr0fane> anyways, if I just leave out the -d option or use the gui update manager instead, going first from 12.04 to 12.10, then from 12.10 to 13.04, it should be fine, right?
<k1l> bennypr0fane: since its a wiki someone updated the information since 13.04 is released but didnt change the -d option
<Ben64> bennypr0fane: you know you can stay on 12.04 and go directly to 14.04?
<jony> ActionParsnip, the other PC it's in another office, and I'm too lazy to go there if I want to work on it
<bennypr0fane> k1l I was saying it shouldn't contain info specific to any release at all, since that page is not release-specific
<bennypr0fane> Ben64 is that a typo?
<k1l> bennypr0fane: it was release specific. i changed it now
<Ben64> bennypr0fane: no
<k1l> Ben64: lubuntu dont do lts releases at atll
<Ben64> k1l: oh, weird
<Ben64> k1l: i thought it was all the same? cause i'm on 12.04 lts and i can "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" would that make it not lts?
<bennypr0fane> k1l you mean this page was release specific until an ago when I first read it? :-D what's "atll"?
<felon> can someone help me get my display detected in ubuntu13.04
<bennypr0fane> Ben64 if you're on Ubuntu 12.04, it's LTS. If you chanfe the desktop environment, that doesn't change its end of life
<bennypr0fane> Lubuntu, on the other hand, is never LTS
<k1l> Ben64: the lubuntu specific packages dont have lts support. but maybe they change that after ubuntu changed their support timeframes
<bennypr0fane> they even stepped down to 9 months support per release only, it seems
<k1l> bennypr0fane: you are wrong on that
<bennypr0fane> k1l what exactly
<susana> hello guys
<k1l> bennypr0fane: just look into the editing history of that wiki page yourself. you will see what was going on there
<Ben64> so all the ubuntu stuff would still be updated, just not lxde, lxterminal and the other lubuntu stuff?
<navik> Recent weeks I've started experience input lag in application menues and gnome-terminals. It's both in form of press and click events as well as from typing input into the prompt or menues. It can be resolved by opening a new console or opening another application and then reopening the menu in the app that is menu-lagging. Ubuntu 12.10, running unity desk. Any ideas?
<jony> I want to install a VNC server which does not show anything on the local display when I connect to it, please help
<susana> someone knows how I can change the pantheon-greeter's background?
<bennypr0fane> like k1l said, "all Lubuntu specific packages" would be updated only for 18 months
<k1l> *sigh*
 * PatrickDickey missed the topic on lubuntu. Are they breaking from the official Canonical family or something?
<k1l> PatrickDickey: no
<PatrickDickey> That's good to hear.
<Tatuus> Ok, so i enabled unity in ccsm, still no launcher appearing
<bennypr0fane> k1l maybe you should change the 18-months-life-cycle bit as well - if this info is correct: http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/  then 13.04 lasts only 9 months. maybe that's jsut for now and future policy for Lubuntu hasn't been decided yet
<Jamiem93> Is this the channel for help?
<PatrickDickey> I will say that I took the plunge and upgraded my main desktop to Lubuntu 13,04 this weekend (through the Update Manager). One good thing is, it saw my Fedora installation, without my having to mount the partitions. One bad, and it's not Lubuntu's fault, I couldn't boot into anything but single user mode. I had to remove the AMD beta drivers in order to boot up.
<DJones> Jamiem93: If its Ubuntu related, feel free to ask here
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: Yes it is. What issues or questions are you needing help with?
<Jamiem93> I don't know how to ask this so I'll just explain what I did.
<MonkeyDust> Jamiem93  in one line
<scarra3> I am running ubuntu 13.04-amd64 and I can't seem to sync my music onto my iphone running iOS 5.X  it says there is not enough space but I have 9.2 GB free.
<Jamiem93> Last night, I burned the lubuntu image to a disk and installed it to my laptop. When I turned the laptop back on a little while later to update the software, there was an error. I then ran windows 7 to install that and remove the partition that I created when I installed Lubuntu. Now everytime I boot up the laptop, there is a black flashing screen and I cannot boot from any cd.
<k1l> bennypr0fane: thats what i told you. the future plans are not decided yet. i dont get why you make that big drama out of that here
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: The Windows 7 installation completed successfully?
<Jamiem93> No, it couldn't install over the partition because of the ext.
<Jamiem93> Now I can't boot any cd from the laptop without it sitting on a black flashing screen for an hour until the "EDD: 8000 error" appears.
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: If you go into BIOS on the laptop, is the CD-ROM set to boot before the first hard drive? Or when you start booting, is there a menu key (like F12) that allows you to select where you want to boot from?
<Jamiem93> Yes, I had the BIOS boot from CD to begin with and I've tried booting manually using F12.
<Jamiem93> I was able to run gParted from a live cd to remove the partition entirely which left a dev/sda unallocated space but the mbr is still grub I believe?
<scarra3> I am running ubuntu 13.04-amd64 and I can't seem to sync my music onto my iphone running iOS 5.X  it says there is not enough space but I have 9.2 GB free.
<Tatuus> any help on the launcher issue? i have only empty desktop showing .. on the ccsm, unity is enabled
<l057c0d3r_> well i'm actually getting somewhere now :-)
<bennypr0fane> k1l no drama. Just suggesting to update the wiki to eb accurate. actually, I'm about to do that now, maybe in a foot note. If you are positive that there's no conclusive status info about the life cycle, I'd add that as well
<Jamiem93> Would I be able to run gParted and delete the grub MBR using the terminal?
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: Now that you removed the partition with Gparted, can you boot the Windows 7 DVD?
<Jamiem93> No.
<Jamiem93> I can't boot any cd.
<bennypr0fane> Jamiem you could do that with parted, but not gparted
<l057c0d3r_> found this amazing gnome-shell theme....  however the message tray and notifications were clear and text well..  almost impossible to see..  after 10 min of searching through the .css file that came with the theme.. i was able to make the message tray a transparent blue gray to match the top bar.. and actually made the notifications match all other popups on the theme
<Jamiem93> All I can do is use gparted, otherwise no other livecd boots.
<l057c0d3r_> maybe i should start making theme's :-p  what i really need to do is start working on porting my fav extension "bolt" over to 3.8
<compdoc> jony,you have to install gnome fallback
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, interesting
<[olli]> re ppl..
<bennypr0fane> I'd like to make changes to my favorite them too
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: The Windows 7 shouldn't be a Live CD. One other thing you can try is burn a new Ubuntu CD. When you do the burn, choose the slowest speed possible for the burn speed.
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, but haven't succeeded so far
<Jamiem93> I've tried that. When I boot that from the laptop, it goes to a black flashing screen.
<neirpyc> So I followed the guide on the Ubuntu site for creating a USB installer for OS X but I am not able to boot from the drive on my Macbook Pro. Anyone know why this is happening?
<Jamiem93> It's still showing Linux based errors when the partition is empty. How is that possible?
<k1l> bennypr0fane: sry but your are not listening at all. i alreaady updated the wiki. while you were still making confusion in here
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, thinking about submitting my corrected ( imho ) gnome-shell.css file to the developer of the theme....  since it seems to match better..
<l057c0d3r_> maybe they will just upload it to there theme as default
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: Because the mbr is still set up for GRUB. My guess is that it's not booting from the Windows 7 DVD or Live CD's but actually trying to boot from the hard drive.
<Jamiem93> What can I do?
<izx> what is the diff bet UXterm and Term terminals??
<Jamiem93> Could I try mbrfix?
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, what kind of changes are you wanting to make....  and u running gnome-shell.. i might be able to point you in the right direction.. or at least give you a hint on what text to search for in the file :-p
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: Start the laptop and go into the Boot menu (F12 usually).
<mar_> q
<mar_> q
<Jamiem93> Yep?
<PatrickDickey> Ok, which CD do you have in the laptop?
<Jamiem93> The live CD would be Ubuntu 12.0.4
<l057c0d3r_> mar_, you ever get anywhere with that driver issue you were having?
<mar_> how can I logout from a terminal?
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: take it out, and put the Windows 7 DVD in. We'll get that going first, then put ubuntu on after.
<mar_> l057c0d3r_, kindof
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ type exit
<Jamiem93> That's the problem.
<Jamiem93> I can't boot any cd.
<jony> compdoc, what's that?
<Jamiem93> The only cd I can boot is gParted.
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ and to reboot from term type sudo reboot
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Jamiem93> I'm burning another fresh ubuntu copy to try.
<compdoc> jony, what os is running on the machine you use to remote to ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: did you burn as slowly as possible, and not with the Windows inbuilt CD burner
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ or are you on your desktop with a term opened?
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: Patience. If you've got the laptop running at the boot menu, put the Windows 7 DVD in, and choose the option to boot from CD-ROM.
<Jamiem93> I used imgburn.
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<Jamiem93> Yes.
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, how exactly did you achieve that? What I want to change is a GTK+ theme though, not Gnome shell, which should work the same
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: burn as slowly as imgburn will allow you
<Jamiem93> The disk works fine on another laptop/desktop.
<jony> guest PC: ubuntu 13.04, host PC: Lubuntu 12.04
<mar_> l057c0d3r, I did section 7 of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection
<mar_> l057c0d3r, and it seems to be working, except that Unity doesn't load properly
<Jamiem93> I think I've resolved it :P I think the disk was corrupted.
<jony> compdoc, guest PC: ubuntu 13.04, host PC: Lubuntu 12.04
<PatrickDickey> mar_: What video card do you have in the computer?
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, let me look in a few of my gtk+ themes im using.. and see if i can find out a little about them and how they are layed out
<mar_> l057c0d3r, I have it set to autologin, so how can I logout of unity and log back in with unity or cinnamon or something?
<PatrickDickey> Good deal Jamiem93. Let us know how the installation goes then.
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ not loading properly as in?
<mar_> PatrickDickey, GeForce410M
<ActionParsnip> jony: what are you connecting to the other system to achieve please?#
<mar_> l057c0d3r_, no taskbar
<l057c0d3r_> ah i see
<mar_> l057c0d3r_, no launcher
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ try ctl+alt+del twice
<mar_> l057c0d3r_, docky shows, and window borders too
<scarra3> Any ideas?
<jony> ActionParsnip, I want remote desktop
<l057c0d3r_> might not work with out the task bar though
<bennypr0fane> k1l geez, what's your problem. I was just trying to be helpful by pointing out an error, what's the harm in that? confusion is caused by inaccurate info in the wiki, and it's great that you fixed that.
<ActionParsnip> jony: yes, but what will you do on the remote desktop once connected?
<k1l> *sigh*
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: what is the issue please, I think I missed you post it
<scarra3> I am running ubuntu 13.04-amd64 and I can't seem to sync my music onto my iphone running iOS 5.X  it says there is not enough space but I have 9.2 GB free.
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, http://forums.worldofgnome.org/discussion/97/themes-gnome-shell-vs-gtk-how-to-customize-them here's a thread I posted about it
<compdoc> jony, gnome-session-fallback puts a desktop that works with vnc. the desktop on 12.11 and 13.04 changed.
<bennypr0fane> k1l geez, what's your problem. I was just trying to be helpful by pointing out an error, what's the harm in that? confusion is caused by inaccurate info in the wiki, and it's great that you fixed that.
<vnc786> hello all !!
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: when you last unplugged the device, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS?
<jony> the remote PC has two network cards: one will be in my network, the other will be on a different network which has a ubuntu server. I want to connect via browser to that server's phpmyadmin webpage
<ActionParsnip> jony: then why do you need vnc, if there is phpmyadmin running?
<ActionParsnip> jony: setup a masquerade and you can browse through the system, using it like a router
<mar_> l057c0d3r, I think I can say I don't have card issues any more
<k1l> bennypr0fane: last warning to stop that drama. its all sorted out already
<scarra3> actionparsnip: Its not about the safe removal I plug it in an it just doesn't want to copy over
<vnc786> 1. installed mini.iso 2. then ubuntu-desktop(without recommends) 3. now able to get GUI but not able to login thru GUI
<jony> ActionParsnip, I want remote desktop too
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: if you don't safe remove, it may mark the storage as unclean mounted as caches haven't been sync'd. There is a reason that feature exists
<mar_> l057c0d3r, I'm going to try remove unity and put it back
<ActionParsnip> jony: but why?
<mar_> if that's possible
<scarra3> ActionParsnip: What can I do to fix that?
<[olli]> I've a question related to encryption of user homes. I know that data encryption password is encrypted using user password. Once the user changes password itself the data encryption password is reencrypted w/ his password. If this is done by root - no reencryption and data is inaccessible via new password. The question is do I undestand right and it's enough to change password for him to old one (when all worked) and the data will be accessible again? I guess
<[olli]>  the salt generated when password is hashed may become a problem, but I didn't dig the situation enough.
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ wait
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, clearbird is the gtk+ theme that has almost no contrast between font and background when an element is higlighted in file manager
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ have you tried unity --reset
<ActionParsnip> scarra3: plug it into a windows system (i imagine you use that for itunes etc). You can then eject the device properly and then retry in Ubuntu
<l057c0d3r_> in term
<jony> ActionParsnip, I want to backup database  too frequently in separate files
<mar_> l057c0d3r_, it's deprecated and won't work
<l057c0d3r_> ahh i see
<scarra3> ActionParsnip: I don't have any windows systems this is my only computer
<ActionParsnip> jony: then install openssh-server or samba and you can remote access the files, you don't need VNC for taht
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, so u basicly cant see if its hilighted or not.... or when hilighted it vanishes?
<ActionParsnip> jony: openssh-server will give an SFTP server so you can connect to your fikes over the web securely as well
<ActionParsnip> jony: nautilus can mount SFTP too, it can also mount samba
<mar_> bye for now
<ActionParsnip> jony: again, no need for vnc
<compdoc> jony, having a remote desktop is pretty important to many ppl
<jony> ok, but the second network (where is the server too), the Internet connection is not allowed
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ after you removed your binary driver..  did you reinstall the open one?
<ActionParsnip> jony: you can use an ssh tunnel and then pipe your web traffic down the tunnel using localhost:someport   as a system wide proxy
<jony> the port forwarding is not allowed too....
<[olli]> anyone familiar w/ ubuntu user home encryption?
<ActionParsnip> jony: its not port forwarding, its ssh tunnelling
<bennypr0fane> l0 no, when highlighted, you can't read the font bcs it's almost same colour as background
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r,
<ActionParsnip> jony: ssh -L 2222:82.9.34.77:3128 user@remoteserver      you now have an ssh tunnel, you can run Squid on the other system and all the traffic you pipe down localhost:2222 will hit squid on the remote PC
<zetheroo> how to enable dual pane in 13.04 ... in Nautilus ... anyone?
<l057c0d3r_> mar_ i would open synaptic up and go to additional drivers..  in the settings/preferene area and make sure its using vouveau....
<l057c0d3r_> u did say it broke after installing binary drivers right
<k1l> zetheroo: there is no dualpane anymore
<MonkeyDust> zetheroo  I miss that option too
<l057c0d3r_> k bennypr0fane one sec.. let me see if i can find what u need to change..
<jony> ActionParsnip, so once again I describe my situation: I have my PC with ubuntu desktop, I can connect to the other network only via internet. On that network I have ubuntu desktop consoles and an ubuntu server. I want: 1. to connect from my desktop PC to that server's phpmyadmin webpage, 2. I want filesharing
<vnc786> 1. installed mini.iso 2. then ubuntu-desktop(without recommends) 3. now able to get GUI but not able to login thru GUI
<zetheroo> k1l: No way!!! kidding right!? :P
<k1l> vnc786: lightdm installed?
<vnc786> yes
<zetheroo> is there any way to get dual pane back?
<k1l> zetheroo: that is no joke. just ask the gnome guys why they removed that from the latest gnome3 nautilus
<PatrickDickey> zetheroo: Nope, it's gone. In fact "nautilus" is gone too. it's "files" now, and follows the Gnome3 setup, which means no dual-pane and some other features are gone too.
<zetheroo> >:o Man that pisses me off!!
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question: is it possible to check which packages of my system take up the most disk space?
<ActionParsnip> jony: openssh-server will give a secure file access method
<vnc786> k1l: also not able to get tty except from f1
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, go into where your theme is stored..  most likely /usr/share/themes or something like that
<zetheroo> dual pane is an absolute must for me
<zetheroo> and I know several other people who will be contacting my soon about this issue ... argh
<jony> ActionParsnip, but that server won't be connected phisically to the internet
<l057c0d3r_> fidn the gtk.css file.. and look through there for this @define-color theme_selected_fg_color and change the color behind it to what you want it to be..
<l057c0d3r_> will have to restart your desktop for it to take effecdt though
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, I made a screenshot: https://bennypr0fane.trovebox.com/p/8/token-1d6ff1d26a (for reason it's upside down) see the "root" folder? you can hardly discern the font
<k1l> zetheroo: again: ubuntu is the wrong adress for that issue :/
<l057c0d3r_> and might have to have root access if its a preinstalled theme and not one youj have in your ~/.theme folder
<PatrickDickey> howlymowly: Packages, I'm not sure. But, you can install an application called baobab, which will show you what files and directories take up the most space.
<zetheroo> are there any other good file managers for Ubuntu with dual pane!?
<snuggl> zetheroo: loads
<ActionParsnip> jony: so how will you connect to vnc if you cannot connect to the SFTP server?
<snuggl> zetheroo: i used gnome commander
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> will check it out
<howlymowly> PatrickDickey: I made a "not clean" upgrade to 13.04. by "not clean" I mean that I accidentally cancelled the upgrade progress before removing old packages
<snuggl> its more like NC
<PatrickDickey> howlymowly: So, you've got extra packages that you don't need? Or is there another problem with the install?
<jony> ActionParsnip, one Lubuntu console from that network has internet connected via the second network card
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, and the @define-color highlighted_border value will change the border
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r,  @define-color theme_selected_fg_color is that the font color? the color is specified by a number, right? how do I know which number I need for my preferred color?
<vnc786> after installing mini.iso how do i get GUI
<PatrickDickey> jony: Does the server have an Internet connection?
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: sudo apt-get install lxde     or:  sudo apt-get install xfce4   for something light. If you want the full Unity session: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
 * PatrickDickey realizes that sounds like an idiotic question....
<l057c0d3r_> @define-color theme_selected_bg_color and this value in the theme will change the color of the actual hilight
<jony> PatrickDickey, no, only an Lubuntu console has from that network on the second network card
<vnc786> ActionParsnip:  i have done this installed(lightdm, ubuntu-desktop no recommends )
<howlymowly> PatrickDickey: yeah I guess so...   I did "apt-get autoremove"  but that only removed 50 packages. but before the upgrade to 13.04 the upgrade process told me, ~300 packages are becoming obsolete
<jony> m
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: ok then reboot and lightdm should kick up at startup
<PatrickDickey> howlymowly: You could try sudo apt-get autoclean also.
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, if you open a program like gimp..  or any image editing program
<howlymowly> PatrickDickey: yeah did that too, already
<l057c0d3r_> you can get the rgb numbers and or a hex number
<l057c0d3r_> say for text when hilight change..  this is a hex example @define-color theme_selected_fg_color #ffffff;
<l057c0d3r_> and this is a rgb example
<PatrickDickey> howlymowly: Did the upgrade say that all 300 were being removed? I ask, because I had a different number for what was obsolete, and what it actually removed.
<l057c0d3r_> @define-color theme_selected_fg_color rgb (255, 255, 255)
<l057c0d3r_> both would give you the same color
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: i am getting only tty1 when i reboot i am getting GUI(lightldm) login but not able to login
<howlymowly> PatrickDickey: I don't remember the exact saying...
<howlymowly> I was just wondering
<PatrickDickey> jony: It sounds like you'll have to ssh into the lubuntu console, and then ssh from there into the other consoles.
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, I can't find that string in my gtk.css. take a look if you like: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/168164/gtk.css
<jony> PatrickDickey, but I can ssh without port forwarding?
<Jamiem93> Is notepad++ available on Linux?
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: try:   sudo service lightdm start
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: use gedit
<Jamiem93> I don't like gedit :P
<l057c0d3r_> this one right at top
<howlymowly> PatrickDickey: I was just wondering of you could somehow analyze debian packages for the space they occupy in your system
<l057c0d3r_> @define-color selected_fg_color #f5f5f5;
<PatrickDickey> jony: no, you need to forward the ports used by ssh to the lubuntu console on the other network. Once you're in there, then yes you can ssh from it to whatever computer on that network you want to.
<minas> I'm looking for a usb iso maker (I want to write windows iso on a usb within ubuntu)
<l057c0d3r_> try changing that one firstr
<zetheroo> hey guys... I just tried Sunflower and it's a great File Manager with dual pane and integrated terminal as well ... supports tabs too!! :D
<Jamiem93> Is there a native version of npp without wine?
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: already running
<jony> PatrickDickey, ok, let's say that the portforwarding is done, what should I do next?
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: i am not getting any tty except F1
<PatrickDickey> howlymowly: I'm not sure. But, autoclean and autoremove should have taken care of the extra packages. You could try apt-get clean too.
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r,  ah right, it's there without "theme_"
<Jamiem93> @Patrick - thanks for your help, I got Ubuntu running again with Windows 7 as dual.
<howlymowly> alright...  Thx PatrickDickey
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: try stopping it and starting it again, or try CTRL + ALT + F7
<PatrickDickey> jony, you'll ssh into the lubuntu console. From there, you'll just ssh to whatever other computers you want. It's like a shell inside of a shell.
<l057c0d3r_> would make a backup before you edit it though
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: could also try:  startx
<l057c0d3r_> and that might not actually fix what you want
<tjingboem> when i do: sudo chown -R menno berlijn i get: Operation not permitted. Why?
<PatrickDickey> Jamiem93: I'm glad to hear that. :)
<Jamiem93> Such a shame xp is being discontinued :(
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, im kind of guessing on this one :-p looks right to me..  never edited a gtk theme..  just the gnome-shell.css but .css is .css so should be right
<jony> PatrickDickey, can I access from my local browser the server's phpmyadmin page?
<l057c0d3r_> Jamiem93, you play around with this long enough.. and there will be very few problems you run into that are not fixable...
<Jamiem93> I'll play with it. I enjoy Ubuntu.
<l057c0d3r_> i've got to the point with gnome-shell now where i'm just changing the stuff myself that i dont like about it..
<PatrickDickey> jony: I'm going to say "No," since the server is not connected to the Internet. The closest you could do is a VNC server on the Lubuntu console, and use that to access the phpmyadmin page.
<Jamiem93> Ubuntu with unity is quite sexy and shiny.
<l057c0d3r_> a bit of a learning curve at first...  but after so long..  you start to see simularities between different parts of it
<l057c0d3r_> Jamiem93, i have to admit the latest release of unity is must better then the first time i got my hands on it.. but still a gnome boy. cant help it
<Jamiem93> Yeah. I never had a problem with it before I  messed up the MBR.
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, I'm trying this one, made backup. I opened Gimp, but now how do I find the values for my preferred color? do I need to open an image file first?
<jony> PatrickDickey, ty for help, but the solution remain the same
<Jamiem93> I would have to say I prefer using the LDXE environment over unity.
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, open a new one
<compdoc> jony, yeah, I think they have been wasting your time
<ssy> hi
<bennypr0fane> ok
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: same, or just flux/openbox :)
<l057c0d3r_> then click on the color change for the pen..
<l057c0d3r_> u see the html notation box.. when you get the color u want..  that will be the hex code # code for that color
<jony> compdoc, nono, I'm not that kind of guy
<PatrickDickey> compdoc: how would you suggest accessing the phpmyadmin page of a non internet connected server, located on a network outside of your LAN?
<jony> compdoc, only I hoped that there is a better solution than mine
<ssy> ?
<compdoc> PatrickDickey, he wanted vnc, which works for him
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<PatrickDickey> jony: Is there a reason why the server can't be connected to the Internet?
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: thanks but i m doing clean installation again
<l057c0d3r_> ActionParsnip, i remember my second linux system....  plane jane gentoo / fluxbox settup :-p
<raddy> I updated ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04
<raddy> 13.04 said to much faster
<Jamiem93> Are you referring to a local web server?
<raddy> But app startup in my case is slower
<Jamiem93> Should I upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04?
<jony> PatrickDickey, for security reason... it's not my decision :(
<l057c0d3r_> my old old computer downstairs is running gentoo / openbox / lxde...  its kind of my toy i mess around on...  leave ubuntu gnome on my main.. because heh i love apt
<ssy> is there any downloadable version of ubunto to install on m android phone ?
<l057c0d3r_> and ubuntu has always been good to me
<l057c0d3r_> most the time that is
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r_: fluxbox is the daddy
<PatrickDickey> jony: Then your idea is the best solution. Using vnc.
<DJones> !phone | ssy
<ubottu> ssy: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<l057c0d3r_> Jamiem93, i did.. and i regret it because of changes made to gnome-shell
<l057c0d3r_> all my extensions broke.. and no updates for them yet...
<Jamiem93> I might look into fluxbox :P
 * PatrickDickey is using Lubuntu. No real changes that I've noticed between 12.04, 12,10, and 13.04
<Jamiem93> Some very nice themes.
<ActionParsnip> PatrickDickey: i'd use squid with an ssh tunnel, far sleeker
<l057c0d3r_> Jamiem93, fluxbox... openbox.. blackbox.. all about the same..  like openbox.. its good with lxde if you need a lightweight system
<l057c0d3r_> although a fluxbox cairo-dock setup is nice as well
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, I'm sorta only changing the background color, can't find where to change the pen color
<Jamiem93> Playing with CSS? :P
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, thats fine.. dosen't matter.. its the hex code you need anyway.. does not matter when you get it from
<l057c0d3r_> as long as its the color u want
<jony> PatrickDickey, for VNC I need portforwarding too?
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, don't most shell extensions target 3.6 by now?
<l057c0d3r_> yeah..
<Jamiem93> I've never been a fan of hex myself, always preferred rgb/rgba.
<l057c0d3r_> but gnome3-team is using 3.8 in ppa
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r_, all I'm getting is some kind of grey :-P
<l057c0d3r_> and well...  to lazy to purge and downgrade
<l057c0d3r_> ?
<l057c0d3r_> so color u selected did not show up
<l057c0d3r_> Jamiem93, hex ff = 255..
<l057c0d3r_> learned hex a long time ago...  good old gameshark :-p
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, in the gimp menu, I click colors>colors/saturation right?
<l057c0d3r_> i just opened gimp..  clicked file.. new..  create...
<Jamiem93> Haha. I learnt hex from a chat site called Xat.
<l057c0d3r_> then in the toolbox - tool  window.. clicked the black box ontop of the white one towards the bottom of that box.. should be in the middle..
<l057c0d3r_> of the screen
<raddy> Why ubuntu 13 is slower?
<bennypr0fane> I'd just make it blcack or dark blue
<l057c0d3r_> and then the chagne foreground color box pops up..
<bennypr0fane> aaahh! there it is!
<Jamiem93> Heard about the new xbox?
<bennypr0fane> the "HTML Notation" is the code that I need?
<pijush> just installed 13.04 ---->no ftp support in nautilus
<l057c0d3r_> heh was going to say.. i uploaded a picture.  look where my mouse is :-p
<l057c0d3r_> yeah thats the hex code
<Jamiem93> What are you doing with HTML?
<ActionParsnip> pijush: are there any bugs reported?
<bennypr0fane> lloks like this: 3a19e0
<pijush> don't know
<micthev> Hello everyone, my PC freezes since I'm on 13.04, I changed and updated the kernel, it does not come from there, I have an Intel graphics card, I do not have access to the magic key when it freezes (except ctrl alt back - but it crashes happened on the shell) so I do not have access to ctrl alt f1, f2 etc ... does anyone have an idea because it starts to get heavy hard reboot every 45 minutes!
<l057c0d3r_> right  so behind the _color put #3a19e0;
<pijush> i think they removed it
<felon> can someone help me get my display detected in ubuntu 13.04.
<PatrickDickey> jony for any solution that you use, you'll need to forward the required ports to the lubuntu console. yes.
<l057c0d3r_> Jamiem93, he is altering a gtk theme..
<Jamiem93> Oh.
<jony> PatrickDickey, port forwarding is not allowed, so I must stick with LogMeIn Hamachi
<l057c0d3r_> because selected color and background color were so close text was hard to read.
<pijush> might b the problem of ftp server
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, after u change and save.. restart the desktop environment.. or the computer
<PatrickDickey> jony: Do you have logmein set on both networks? In other words, can you access the computers from this network through it?
<l057c0d3r_> and change should take effect
<g105b> I've generated a new SSH key, added it to github, but I keep getting the "Permission denied (publickey)" message - is there something I have to restart to pick up my new key?
<l057c0d3r_> let me know how it work's out for u
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, not sure what you are using.. but on gnome-shell an alt+f2..  type r.  press enter does the trick
<jony> yes, the remote console with internet and my PC are in a VPN Logemein network
<jony> yes, the remote console with internet and my PC are in the same VPN Logemein network
<l057c0d3r_> wonder how hard it will be to port the bolt extension over to 3.8
<micthev> nobody ?
<PatrickDickey> jony: No guarantees, but you could have the VNC server listen on that same IP Interface (the one that's registered to LogMeIn). I haven't tried that, so I don't know if it would work or not. Then connect through that IP Address.
<l057c0d3r_> micthev, sorry..  any idea what is causing the crash..
<l057c0d3r_> what shows up in /var/crash/
<micthev> l057c0d3r, that's the problem ... :(
<l057c0d3r_> if there is a lot in there...  then do a sudo rm /var/crash/*
<l057c0d3r_> and next time it crashes..  that crash should be the only thing in the log..
<jony> PatrickDickey, ty for the help
<leolove> Hi
<leolove> Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe it works on boot for 15 minutes only and then disconnect.
<leolove> Ubuntu 13.04
<PatrickDickey> jony, not a problem. You're a bit luckier than I am. My router won't accept the IP Address or range for the LogMeIn Hamachi network. So I can't connect to it from outside of my LAN. Of course, I haven't really put a lot of effort into solving the problem.
<leolove> I can even unable to find my wifi sitting next to it
<ActionParsnip> leolove: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail    it may give clues
<l057c0d3r_> bennypr0fane, still there.. how'd it go
<micthev> l057c0d3r, ok maybe
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, 1b26f6 what color is that in your gimp?
<l057c0d3r_> one sec
<micthev> l057c0d3r,  I remove all in crash and I wait
<l057c0d3r_> blue
<bennypr0fane> it should be a dark blue, but now appears grey in the theme.
<l057c0d3r_> almost a sky blue
<bennypr0fane> however, it's readable now! :-)
<l057c0d3r_> hmm
<l057c0d3r_> wonder why its gray
<bennypr0fane> sky blue means rather light, yes?
<l057c0d3r_> well..  its in the middle
<l057c0d3r_> not really dark dark..
<l057c0d3r_> but no extreamly light
<bennypr0fane> might be whtie actually, and just appears grey bcs surrounded by greyish blue
<l057c0d3r_> i believe with the .css u could have type Blue or DarkBlue
<l057c0d3r_> and that would work to..
<l057c0d3r_> but was trying to give you the option to get the exact color u wanted :p
<jean11> now that we longer can change mouse settings properly, do i have to do xset m 3.1 15 every time i boot??
<jony> PatrickDickey, I never meet that problem
<jean11> i couldnt find mouse settings in dconf either
<leolove> ActionParsnip it works if I reboot or reconnect wifi
<l057c0d3r_> well brb..
<PatrickDickey> jony: it's because I'm using an enterprise grade router (Cisco 2514) for my network.
<l057c0d3r_> been changing a lot of stuff....  going to see how well it works after a reboot
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/1050021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050021 in autofs (Ubuntu) "autofs failed to mount .hidden" [High,Confirmed]
<Jamiem93> I have another issue. Running post-installation trigger was updating and has crashed Ubuntu.
<Jamiem93> The screen is black and I can't move my cursor.
<jamiejackson> hi, folks. can you tell me the right way to install the gnome 2 desktop? i'm about to try mate, instead. (i'm on 12.10)
<invariant> How am I supposed to manage extra directories containing manpages?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | jamiejackson you mean this?
<ubottu> jamiejackson you mean this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<iDrofox> hello, i install compizcofig... to get cube desktop but i want to set different wallpapers for each section in cube anybody know how to do it ? i am on 13.04
<jamiejackson> let me try that again: hi, folks. can you tell me the right way to UNinstall the gnome 2 desktop? i'm about to try mate, instead. (i'm on 12.10)
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  45+ people in #compiz
<iDrofox> ok thanks i didn't that there is channel for that too :)
<l057c0d3r> hmm   rather odd....
<l057c0d3r> reboot.. login and the top window border is white..  everything else gray
<l057c0d3r> but do a shell restart
<l057c0d3r> and then it changes to match wonder why
<micthev> l057c0d3r, /var/crash is empty :(
<Jamiem93> Ubuntu is no longer loading, hangs at purple screen :(
<micthev> has somobody a solution ?
<PaNz> hello!
<PaNz> anyone can help me plz?
<jean11> How do i disable the "mail" icon from top right? its useless since it doesnt restore previous session but starts another
<l057c0d3r> hey bennypr0fane u still there
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, thanks a lot. It's not *exactly* what I wanted, but almost there - definitley good enough for now! And I'm on track now for more tweaking, which is awesome! thanks so much. Do submit that theme to the developer
<compdoc> jamiejackson, you can just add mate or any desktop with no need to remove the existing one
<PaNz> I've this error: http://pastebin.com/3Kj3ZcS5
<PaNz> any suggestion?
<invariant> Does anyone know how to manage mandb such that I can install every package in a different directory and at the same time not go over the limits of man for the MANPATH *and* have mandb automatically index these directories *and* do all of this as a non-root user?It's a mouthful, but that's what I ideally want. If you know some solution, please tell me or suggest the ways in which you manage these things.
<l057c0d3r> bennypr0fane, check this out
<bennypr0fane> I think Gnome Shell can very much use4 some lighter themes and flexibility to improve on looks
<jamiejackson> compdoc: thanks. is it a bad idea to remove the (proper) gnome 2? i'd like it gone, if it's not too problematic.
<MonkeyDust> PaNz  what's the output of cat /etc/issue ?
<jean11> a
<PaNz> ubuntu 13.04
<l057c0d3r> check out my gnom3
<l057c0d3r> http://i42.tinypic.com/6yf80m.png
<ncopa> hi congrats with 13.04
<compdoc> jamiejackson, it can be a problem depending on how you do it. Ive ended up with no desktop at all - just a command prompt
<l057c0d3r> let me know what u think bennypr0fane
<l057c0d3r> :-p
<MonkeyDust> PaNz  that's not a copy paste, but anyway - what are you trying to do?
<ncopa> will 13.04 run on a netbook with only 1 GB ram? 12.04 does, 12.10 didnt
<PaNz> I've just installed some app in my distro
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, looks pretty good. cool wallpaper, wher'd you get it?
<jamiejackson_> compdoc: so you're saying it's too risky?
<MonkeyDust> !details | PaNz
<ubottu> PaNz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<l057c0d3r> bennypr0fane, gnome-look.org
<compdoc> jamiejackson_, might be fine, but it would be a good idea to create a backup image
<PaNz> and this message was appear
<ActionParsnip> ncopa: lubuntu will give a snappier OS
<PaNz> I've this error now, for example, when I give: dpkg-reconfigure gconf2
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<PaNz> raring
<ncopa> ActionParsnip: i know. so will xubuntu and 20 other distros. But this is for wife's netbook...
<jamiejackson_> compdoc: okay, with that in mind, what's the proper package(s) to remove to get rid of the old gnome 2?
<ActionParsnip> ncopa: lxde is very windows like with a nice bottom bar
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade      and pastebin the output http://pastie.org
<compdoc> jamiejackson_, might try:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<l057c0d3r> xfce is windows like in a way as well..  along with kde..  and cinnamon
<l057c0d3r> then u get gnome and unity.. which are osx like
<PaNz> all messages or only the lasts lines?
<jamiejackson_> compdoc: i believe unity is gnome *3*
<MonkeyDust> there was something in lxde I disliked, don't remember what, but yes it's fast
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: all the text please, the pastebin holds a LOT of output
<compdoc> jamiejackson_, what version is your ubuntu?
<l057c0d3r> jamiejackson_, i should refine there..  unity-shell and gnome-shell..
<ActionParsnip> or gnome-panel :)
<ncopa> ActionParsnip: i know pretty weel what lxde xfce difference, the question was if the default ubuntu desktop will work with 1G ram
<ncopa> my wife does not want change that look
<ncopa> i think she should
<ncopa> but she done want
<ActionParsnip> ncopa: it may, it won't leave a lot of free ram for actual apps
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, gnome-look.org is where I got all my customizations. It's just I like light themes better, and don't fancy grey and black. rather hard to find a grey.free theme, and most stuff is basically dark
<ncopa> dont*
<PaNz> http://pastebin.com/TZCSCDct
<jamiejackson_> compdoc: 12.10. i just found this. it might be what i need: http://askubuntu.com/questions/244654/remove-ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<PaNz> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/TZCSCDct
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, here's my desktop: https://bennypr0fane.trovebox.com/p/9/token-924f8a6290
<Slaizer> hi all, is there any way to upload videos to ubuntuone-client?
<shasha> sorry guys, how can I say terminal to launch a file as a program?
<l057c0d3r> Slaizer, as long as the video's are in a folder that is synced with ubuntuone.. they should upload.. unless u run out of space
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: try switching to the main server ,the output looks fine otherwise
<PaNz> what did you mean?
<ActionParsnip> shasha: type the program name, then the file to open in that app
<MonkeyDust> shasha  use ./blah  or sh blah
<shasha> sorry guys, how can I say terminal to launch a file as a program?
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: you are using the italian server, switch to the main one, you can use software centre if you want
<ncopa> the gui is sluggish in qemu/kvm...
<bennypr0fane> l057c0d3r, the spaces between the sections of yr to panel are a nice touch.
<ActionParsnip> shasha: do you mean use terminal to run a program in CLI?
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: I got to check this, because I uploaded files in .avi and just the srt file uploaded. I have double checked this also. what am I doing wrong when uploading the folder?
<bennypr0fane> shasha you need to make that file executable if it's not yet
<shasha> ActionParsnip: i've downloaded the kernel
<shasha> ActionParsnip: and wish to launch kconfig
<PaNz> uhh, ActionParsnip what's the main one?
<bennypr0fane> if it is, you just enter the file complete with path and hit enter
<l057c0d3r> Slaizer, i can lok into it a bit.. i dont upload video's
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: I also have space, just a 700 mb file and I have 4700 mb to use.
<Slaizer> l057
<l057c0d3r> i use it to sync my pictures from my phone to my computer.. i take a picture on my phone.. and within seconds its on my computer
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: appreciate it
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: ok!
<leolove> Hi
<shasha> ActionParsnip: i've set the executable flash, also
<frowny> Hey leolove
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: its selectable in software centre, or you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all instances of 'it.'
<leolove> Wifi disconnecting and have to restart network-manager to get it work again. it keeps disconnecting time after time
<leolove> My syslog and dmesg is : http://pastebin.com/rTDFrh8t
<ActionParsnip> shasha: then open a terminal and run it...
<leolove> Wifi adapter: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<shasha> ActionParsnip: run kconfig ?
<PaNz> ok ActionParsnip, just a second
<shasha> ActionParsnip: "run kconfig" from terminal?
<leolove> ActionParsnip my syslog and dmesg is :
<leolove> http://pastebin.com/rTDFrh8t
<Iszak> So, should I use MBR or GPT?
<PaNz> ActionParsnip, same that before with the main repository
<bhavesh> How am I supposed to create a DSL network on Ubuntu 13.04 in gnome shell?
<compdoc> Iszak, depends on the size of the disk and the capabilities of your motherboard
<ActionParsnip> shasha: just kconfig will do, if you are asking basic stuff like this, you wll struggle to compile an efective kernel
<ncopa> wow... i think ubuntu-13.04 actually works with 1G ram
<ncopa> god job!
<ncopa> good*
<l057c0d3r> Slaizer, found this http://markmail.org/message/oiphrkyfgsdxz36k
<Iszak> compdoc only 500 GB, but I'm finding the tools seem to want GPT. I've installed ubuntu 12.04 and need to setup raid.
<compdoc> 13.04 seems faster than the older versions
<l057c0d3r> they said it was a bug sometimes
<leolove> Please help me with my wifi :(
<l057c0d3r> something to do with pmtu
<compdoc> Iszak, nothing wrong with gpt, but you cant boot it unless your bios is UEFI
<PaNz> ActionParsnip, I've also try to do this: apt-get install --reinstall gconf2, but nope, the situation is the same: I've always this error
<ActionParsnip> leolove: try disabling ipv6 with the boot option:  ipv6.disable=1
<ActionParsnip> !info gconf2 raring
<ubottu> gconf2 (source: gconf): GNOME configuration database system (support tools). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 62 kB, installed size 596 kB
<ActionParsnip> really? wow!
<leolove> ActionParsnip I use IPv6 actually :(
<shasha> ActionParsnip: i've used some years ago linux, up to now all is foggle but i know it
<Iszak> compdoc ah okay
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: seems like it isn't possible uploading .avi files or too big files on the cloud. My 50 mb flac music files were no problem.
<ActionParsnip> !kernel | shasha
<ubottu> shasha: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ActionParsnip> leolove: i see
<l057c0d3r> Slaizer, check here
<shasha> ActionParsnip: and?
<l057c0d3r> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<l057c0d3r> are there any errors in there
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: will see
<Iszak> how can I copy one hard drives partition table (MBR) to anothers with overriding the others (GPT)?
<leolove> ActionParsnip it works fine with ethernet
<ActionParsnip> leolove: Ethernet is an entirely different animal
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: how do i find that .log file? could you give me some extra information?
<l057c0d3r> in term type gedit ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<PaNz> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: ok
<l057c0d3r> replace gedit with the text editer u use if u dont have gedit
<loreste> hey guys
<loreste> how are you?
<loreste> I need a little help here
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: cd $HOME; wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<PaNz> what's this stuff?
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: cleans out any and all package knowledge then redownloads fresh, its basically the package fix commands in a handy script
<Senor> what is acpi driver?
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: the .log file is blank. I even tried the way you suggsted, that one that told me to type in terminal.
<ActionParsnip> PaNz: I'm just lazy, and I use it a lot in the forums. Maks my life easier
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: I think it should be chmod +x fixpackage  (not chmod +x ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: the ./ makes it look in the pwd, just neater imho
<frowny> Has anyone had any luck running Vegas Pro under Ubuntu?
<PaNz> ok I try, but I don't think that this stuff solves the problem..
<Jamiem93> Why has ubuntu crashed completely?
<frowny> With Wine or otherwise
<Iszak> should I create raid with /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<ActionParsnip> frowny: did you check the wineappdb
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Really? pwd?
<frowny> I'll have a look now
<frowny> GOod idea
<nomius> Hello...
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: yes, its just good practice to use when you are referencing things in the same folder
<usr13_> Ok,  tnx
<nomius> Is it there a way to substitute a core package (procps in my case) with one in my local repo?
<nomius> (without corrupting the package db of course)
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: are you still here?
<PaNz> ActionParsnip, after this script's running, no errors appear, but when I try "dpkg-reconfigure gconf2" the message reappears
<min|dvir|us> Is there any way to have the webcam available to multiple programs at once?
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: I see now that it works.  But what do you mean by pwd?  (I assume the wd os for working directory, but p?)
<Jamiem93> Parsnip?
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: run:   pwd
<Jamiem93> If ubuntu fails to boot and sits on the purple screen for an hour, what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: that is such an open ended question, it could be anything
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: what video chip do you use?
<Jamiem93> I wouldn't know, it's an old laptop.
<ActionParsnip> usr13_: it shows the current directory the terminal is sat in
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: then it has a make and model, yes?
<Jamiem93> I was updating the software, i think it was post-install trigger and it crashed.
<ActionParsnip> Jamiem93: and you have an internet connection........
<usr13_> ActionParsnip: Ok, well, I guess I'm kdnda dense this morning.
<Jamiem93> Yes.
<Jamiem93> I believe it's the GMA x3100.
<min|dvir|us> Is there any way to have the webcam available to multiple programs at once?
<JeanBaptiste> i installed compizconfig but there is no wobbly windows option???
<shasha> ActionParsnip: i used make config ad seems to work
<Jamiem93> Should I try reinstalling ubuntu?
<Slaizer> anyone in here know if it is possible uploading 'avi' files on ubuntuone-client?
<loldog> Slaizer: lol, why woulndt it?
<loldog> Slaizer: also .avi isnt a type of file
<Slaizer> loldog: LOL, it wouldn't because it did not work for me, rofl.
<anew> how do i get stderr output ?
<loldog> Slaizer: Boicot the service
<Slaizer> loldog: shrug
<l057c0d3r> Slaizer, did u find any errors in that log i told u to check
<loldog> Slaizer: I run owncloud on an ubuntu server. Much better, and then I know they arent selling my files to Amazon.
<Slaizer> l057c0d3r: no i did not find anything in that .log file
<usr13_> anew: Of _________________?
<shasha> ActionParsnip: where i can find a map of kernel? (please tag me in reply)
<anew> fk i have no idea so fkn frustrated
<cowen> hey
<cowen> 13.04 - where has the nice menu gone to connect to another server from the file manager?
<HelloWorld321> anybody got much opinion on gitg versus qgit as a git repository gui?
<ActionParsnip> cowen: under file menu if memory serves
<branch> hey gys
<branch> i have a problem with ubuntu
<HelloWorld321> Hi branch.  We have a "don't ask to ask" policy in here. But I do recommend: don't describe your problem, try to ask a specific technical question
<Sub-Zero_> trackpad issue 12.10?
<usr13_> anew: What are you trying to do?
<cowen> ActionParsnip, yeah found it, the nice quick interface has gone.. but this works
<branch> my ubuntu 12.04 crashes..it blurs purple and gets stuck//i dont notice any cpu overload
<ShawnMcCool> any ubuntu 13.04 users here who can very that ctrl + alt + p reduces a minimized window to a non minimized window?
<usr13_> branch: Is it a Desktop PC?
<branch> usr13_: yes it is , i had a 12.4 lts then reinstalled
<Darael-webchat> Here's one for you, #ubuntu:  Got a new laptop that appears to support UEFI, and will happily boot, eg, an Ubuntu live USB key in UEFI mode.  However, if I install to the HDD, it refuses to recognise it as a UEFI boot option (but if I install and then boot all in BIOS mode it works fine).  Secure boot is disabled.
<ActionParsnip> cowen: never had an issue, add it as a bookmark and you have easy days
<Sub-Zero_> Touchpad issue pointer moment is not smooth?
<ActionParsnip> Sub-Zero_: does the system have a make and model?
<nighix> 3.6.3.1 is an unholy mess :\ Nautilus crashing with large directories on Fedora and Ubuntu, and random crashes with Ivy Bridge hardware. Not happy :[
<anew> usr13_ the guy before me has rewrites everywhere, i'm trying to figure it all out.  in exactly what files can rewrites occur ?
<Sub-Zero_> macbook pro core2Duo
<exilarch> Greetings. I have a problem with 13.04. I installed some webapps from the terminal but I cannot see the launcher in the HUD. I installed only the Youtube webapp via the website and it appears. However the others do not appear as launchers.
<nighix> I have a website due in two days and I just hopped to Ubuntu because I thought it would fix the 3.6.3.1 crashing.. but no, I have an unstable shell.
<anew> the file i think i have that is for the site, they are the exact same contents in sites-available and sites-enabled, is this proper ?
<gian__> good moning frends
<niervol> anew: in 'sites-enabled' you should have a symbolic links to enabled sites from 'sites-available'.
<anew> niervol they are exactly the same files
<anew> i am looking at what the guy previous did
<anew> are they not supposed to be the same files
<niervol> those can be exact same files or just links
<anew> so if i want to edit one which one do i edit ?
<niervol> good practise is to keep files in 'sites-available' and then create links in 'sites-enabled' as needed
<niervol> normally you should edit files in 'sites-available', but apache takes files from 'sites-enabled' into account
<anew> ok
<anew> so confusing
<niervol> files from 'sites-available' are only linked
<anew> i dont get what u mean by linked ?
<niervol> read this: http://serverfault.com/questions/83508/purpose-of-debian-sites-available-and-sites-enabled-dirs
<butch128> I'm setting up a server which 2 ethernet ports.  They will be directly on the internet with external IP's.  The server hasn't been deployed yet, but right now I have the adapters bonded for in failover mode... Will this setup work in production?  Or should I do something like a floating virtual IP between the two adapters?
<anew> niervol the last answer It's not just the same content, it's the same actual file!
<anew> they are the same file
<niervol> anew: are your files in 'sites-enabled' prefixed with '@' sign? that means those are links to some other files. do ls -l
<mar_> i remove -purged unity and installed it back but the taskbar still doesn't display when I log in? How can I debug this? (l057c0d3r)
<niervol> in 'sites-available'
<niervol> ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<wwwww> hi
<anew> ok let me try
<Zelator> hi folks.
<Zelator> i'd like to know why is linux video output is different than windows?
<anew> oh that's crazy
<anew> but what is the point of this?
<Zelator> and no, it's not distro related or videocard related or anything.. it's always the same. I have probs with eye strain every time i'm on linux.
<anew> so when i edit something why wouldnt i edit both files ?
<andreb> morning all
<Shadal> Hi, not sure if anyone will have any suggestions for me, but worth a shot.... I'm on a Linode VPS, recently ran an apt-update/apt-upgrade and rebooted my server. Now when booting my LISH console displays (http://pastebin.com/Vh35sYHD) and won't go any further. My server will not boot, websites are down, etc, etc... Anyone have any ideas I could pass along to linode support should they fail to
<Shadal> find a solution?
<andreb> question : Is it possible to delete a file every day at midnight ?
<Zelator> and it happens on LCD monitors. All kinds, regardless of brand, size etc
<Zelator> any ideas?
<garrick_> fuck
<Zelator> it's something you can't really see, you only feel it. After 15-30 of work you can't stare at the screen anymore.
<niervol> the point is: you can have a site in place which you DON'T want to enable atm. file exists and all you'll have to do to enable it in the future is to create a link i n'sites-enabled'. and the other way. if you want temporarily disable site, just delete the link
<garrick_> your cool
<niervol> anew: you actually do
<niervol> i have to go
<niervol> bye
<anew> thanks niervol
<garrick_> anyone
<anew> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7da8eb84cbb2b551f0b1  so the first one removes all index.php from urls.  it works.  but when i add the last 2 lines, this is supposed to make uppercase 301 to lowercase.  the problem is if i write site.com/Segment it 301s to site.com/index.php/segment.  it should do site.com/Segment -> site.com/segment
<garrick_> is anyone going to talk to me
<hd5770> sup
<hd5770> ?
<Tm_T> garrick_: please patience and try be civil while being at it
<garrick_> can i talk on mic
<hd5770> on mirc?? dont thinkm you can
<garrick_> bye
<pndemc_> rofl
<aneks> lol
<min|dvir|us> This is literally the worst IRC discussion.
<min|dvir|us> What just happened.
<pndemc_> quite possibly
<pndemc_> someone just asked if they could use their mic <_<
<garrick_> how are you
<ZadYree> Hey, I've got a little problem using Ubuntu: It seems when a process segfaults, I'm getting any core (even after changine the core size to 'unlimited'). Any clue?
<ZadYree> I meant "I'm not"
<min|dvir|us> ZadYree: rephrase please.
<ZadYree> I'm not getting any dumped core after a segmentation fault, wheter I type "ulimit -c unlimited" or not.
<Shadal> Linode support solved my boot problem - Highly recommend for VPS hosting!
<noiro> hey guys, is there a different version of skype for 13.04?
<noiro> skype just stopped working after my comp force-shutdown. I purged it and then reinstalled with no luck
<noiro> it just won't open
<Mavrik> noiro, theres a bug with skype and nvidia drivers on 13.04
<noiro> :/ Any known fix?
<invariant> noiro, just install Jitsi.
<Mathuin> Anyone here familiar with vino on 12.04?  I'm having trouble starting it automatically, and when I do get it started I can't connect to it.
<invariant> noiro, and say goodbye to Skype.
<Mavrik> noiro, yeah: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<noiro> I need to use Skype for who I talk to. :P
<invariant> noiro, you can tell them to not use Skype too.
<noiro> Mavrik: thanks, works like a charm
<eodchop> Hey guys. I have a 12.10 server installation. When I go to install mailtutils, it is dragging in a new version of mysql-common that is from 13.04, forcing a system update to 13.04. Is this a bug, any way around it?
<Gegabone> Hi Guys, can't anyone tell me how to fix this? http://imgur.com/MVyN4Tu
<Iszak> So I'm using fdisk and it says my partition is GPT, however I don't know how to change it to MBR?
<Gegabone> upgraded my OS on VirtualBox and now can't read anything as the terminal is tiny text
<theadmin> Iszak: Don't bother, GPT is superior. Use parted (or gdisk) for operations on GPT partition tables.
<Iszak> theadmin okay well how do I convert both then?
<Iszak> theadmin on the other hand, I don't know if it is UEFI..
<theadmin> Iszak: That's an important part too. But GPT is still better (works with large drives, can support more than 4 primary partitions)
<Fyodorovna> Gegabone, YOU have the guest additions installed?
<platzhirsch1> How can I make sure the package I want to install is either in the right version and/or fetched from the right repository?
<Gegabone> I think I might have to reinstall as reading online it seems that by upgrading they no longer work
<Gegabone> bit hard to do as can't read the text thout
<Iszak> theadmin oh yeah I recognise the benefits, just need to make sure I can.
<Gegabone> hmmm
<Iszak> theadmin no UEFI.
<theadmin> Iszak: It doesn't really matter, you can use GPT with BIOS too I think
<Iszak> theadmin well I think easiest is to just use MBR for now.
<satellit_e> what command do i use to install gnome-classic-session on precise?
<tomreyn> is there a proper (i.e. no application workarounds, but a driver option or patch) fix for uvcvideo output being flipped vertically (upside down)?
<theadmin> satellit_e: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<satellit_e> thanks
<thebananafish> good morning errybody, Im trying to get mumble-django to work with nginx and cannot find any documentation on how to do so?
<wdennis> hi, all -- is this the place to ask q's about virtualization, or better chan? #ubuntu-virt only 13 users right now... Doesn't seem too active.
<theadmin> wdennis: Well, depends. What are you trying to do?
<Tatuus> I'm unable to get Unity desktop showing...  Ub 13.04. No launcher or anything around. unity plugin on ccsm is on... Any help?
<wilee-nilee> Tatuus, Fresh install an upgrade, has it worked before what is the graphic hardware, we need details.
<wdennis> theadmin: trying to figure out what is the current best tool to build vms with: ubuntu-vm-builder (deprecated?), vmbuilder, virt-install, virt-manager, ??
<Tatuus> Wilee-nilee: i did an upgrade, it has worked on 12.10 yes, i have older ATI card, radeon
<Tatuus> i noticed that on other machines where i did fresh, clean install, this hasn't occured
<przemek__> what are you doing>
<wilee-nilee> Tatuus, Have you looked in software sources for additional drivers or reloaded any you had previously, an release upgrade needs drivers reloaded often.
<przemek__> just install everything
<Tatuus> on software sources, the appropriatery drivers list is empty
<Tatuus> so how can i reach those drivers ?
<leolove> http://pastebin.com/6jRrAbrF Can anyone help me with my wifi keeps disconnecting and only work if I restart network-manager ?
<przemek__> Tatuus: which driver you are looking for?
<wilee-nilee> Tatuus, Post the graphic info here, personally I would be looking on the web as well for info on that vard and release in general.
<wilee-nilee> card*
<sruli> hi all, can anyone help me with SSLVPN? i am trying to connect using openconnect but it gives me an error "The VPN connection 'xxxxxxx' failed failed to connect because there were no VPN secrets, from my android with cisco anyconnect it works fine, any ideas?
<Tatuus> Ati radeon Xpress 1250
<johnjohn101> when does 10.04LTS support end?
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: May 5th I believe
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> johnjohn101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases has it all
<fede> Hi, I have a problem with graphics on ubuntu, I thinks it's a configuration issue because it only happens when I login as one user
<leolove> http://pastebin.com/6jRrAbrF Can anyone help me with my wifi keeps disconnecting and only work if I restart network-manager ?
<fede> the screen goes black and I cannot use the system, how can I restore default xorg settings so this doesn't happen anymore?
<sruli> this is the CLI output when I try to connect with openconnect to SSLVPN from CLI http://pastebin.com/YUcnyecf
<leolove> fede which card do you have?
<fede> nvidia gforce
<fede> it was working ok until I changed to the experimental driver
<chin-chan> hi
<fede> then it broke and even reinstalling the system doesn't solve the problem
<leolove> fede press ctrl + alt +F1 key when you see black screen. Login at command prompt, and check your /etc/X11 folders for backed up xorg.conf file
<przemek__> fede: lspci -v
<sruli> can anyone help me with my openconnect issue trying to connect to SSLVPN?
<leolove> sruli it is your bad configuration file redirecting client to a html page
<leolove> sruli it is your bad configuration file redirecting client to a html page
<leolove> http://pastebin.com/6jRrAbrF Can anyone help me with my wifi keeps disconnecting and only work if I restart network-manager ?
<fede> what should I look for? remember this is user specific
<sruli> leolove: pc side or router side?
<fede> if I login as another user I don't have any issues
<chin-chan> good day
<przemek__> fede: install Linux Mint
<chin-chan> i love linux
<chin-chan> i hate windows
<fede> przemek, that's not a solution
<betrayd> fede: you use startx?
<anonymous_cyberh> i am  news
<leolove> sruli your PC side.
<fede> betrayd, I'm not sure, if I run startx I get the black screen
<sruli> leolove: can you help me get it right?
<betrayd> fede: you said another user doesn't have this problem
<leolove> sruli which provider are you using?
<simon-mcc> join #cbu
<leolove> is it your own server?
<Shadal> Can anyone help me with this Postfix error (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140348). The postfix channel recommended I try elsewhere ;-/ ......
<fede> betrayd, yes, I created a new user from the console and the system works
<sruli> i setup SSLVPN on my cisco 550 router
<fede> it's only with my old and main user that I have the problem
<sruli> leolove: i setup SSLVPN on my cisco 550 router
<Mrokii> Hi. What is the command to recreate the grub-menu via Bash?
<betrayd> fede: i'd start copying his data over and ditch that one
<Dr_willis> Mrokii,  sudo update-grub   normally
<leolove> sruli can you use cisco vpn client to verify?
<Dr_willis> fede,  could be one of the user settings is the issue. you could clean out all the old settings
<chro> hi, anyone can tell me a good browser (after chrome/chromium,firefox) ?
<fede> Dr_willis, how can I do that?
<leolove> sruli my personal experience is, it wont work. but that is just my personal opinion
<chro> and that is available from the standard repos
<leolove> chro safari? :p IE in wine? :D
<Dr_willis> fede,  find the setting files. remove or rename them to a backup dirr
<sruli> leolove: on my android tablet I use cisco AnyCOnnect client, but on my pc cant get it to work.. cisco says they only sopport kernel 2.6xx
<fede> Dr_willis, any idea where this file could be?
<chro> leolove, safari is available from the repos?
<leolove> chro it is available separate download and will run via wine
<leolove> sruli I never tried that but take a look at : https://www.shrew.net
<Tatuus> wilee_nilee: i now got the driver file ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run -but can't open it as executable program, nor from terminal with command sh ./ati-driver-installer-9.2-x86.x86_64.run
<fede> I think the problem is with xorg configuration for that user, because it also changes my resolution
<betrayd> chro watch him
<chro> betrayd, what?
<betrayd> spammer
<sruli> leolove: when u say it wont work do u mean I wont be able to connect from ubuntu to sslvpn?
<DJones> !browser | chro Best thing you can do is try each one out and use the one that works best for your own needs,
<ubottu> chro Best thing you can do is try each one out and use the one that works best for your own needs,: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<Mrokii> Dr_willis: Thanks, that was what I was looking for.
<w30> Midori is touted as a light weight browser
<Dr_willis> fede,  user settings are in various . files in their home. .config id a directory full of them. start by renameing that to   .config.backup and log out/back in
<leolove> sruli that means openvpn and cisco ssl are incompatible with each other. You cannot expect openvpn client to connect to cisco ssl vpn
<Dr_willis> fede,  also check that your .Xauthoity file is owned by your user
<leolove> sruli are you using ubuntu which version?
<sruli> 12.04
<Dr_willis> bbl
<leolove> sruli open software center and search for "openconnect"
<sruli> leolove: 12.04 but have same issues with 12.10
<leolove> it is cisco anyconnect client
<fede> ok, thanks Dr_willis I'll try that
<sruli> leolove: i have openconnect installed, tried with it
<chro> thanks
<leolove> does work sruli?
<leolove> Who is going to help me with my wifi? :p
<fede> ok, that worked, thanks, now I have to copy the config files I want to restore right?
<sruli> leolove: no, ...cli output http://pastebin.com/YUcnyecf
<betrayd> fede be careful, he was able to reset your user
<Tatuus> ATI installer now says default_policy.sh does not support version
<betrayd> fede: i am not sure which you can safely copy over
<bazhang> betrayd, who are you talking about
<fede> betrayd, program specific config should be safe to restore right?
<betrayd> the ones you are aware of fede right
<Quix86> I've got a cisco aironet 350 and I can't figure out how to get it to work. I think the airo_cs driver is already installed?
<sruli> leolove: shrew looks like its for IPSec
<fede> betrayd, of course, thanks for your help
<betrayd> ok cool
<leolove> betrayd any experience with Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain ?
<mzaza> I have been having this strange problem since I upgraded to 13.04 which I have been asking both on ask ubuntu and here in IRC to find a solution for, and nothing tell now. This problem is making ubuntu unreliable for me, could someone please advice? http://askubuntu.com/questions/287491/ubuntu-13-04-after-upgrade-from-12-10-upgrade
<przemek> helo Sirs how to edit *.IMA files
<Dr_willis> przemek,  and what is an .IMA file?
<przemek> ima file is a bootable iso
<przemek> i want to add files to this file
<przemek> http://www.stchman.com/boot_cd.html
<Dr_willis> przemek,  never in all these years heard of a .IMA file..
<przemek> for dos boot file
<przemek> look link please :)
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Have you tried a live cd/usb to see if is the same?
<Dr_willis> If its a pure cd image file. then i dont see why its not called an .iso
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Seems to be a floppy image
<LiquidDemocracy> I have a swiss keyboard but on my keyboard the letters z and y are switched around so I can not log into Ubuntu properly. WHy is that?
<przemek> yep this is a floppy image
<wm4> hi, I'm trying to upgrade 12.10 to 13.04, but update-manager just keeps crashing, is there any way to upgrade manually without a GUI?
<loldog> Hello
<theadmin> Dr_willis: DosBootimage.IMA: DOS floppy 1440k, x86 hard disk boot sector
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  thats what i was about to suggsest also
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: Can I create a live CD from my current installation. Or do you want me to download it from ubuntu.com because my connection is limited.
<Dr_willis> przemek,  mountit via the loop feature of mount and you should be able to alter it.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<loldog> How can I install intel and ati graphics on 13.04?
<chro> hi, I just installed epiphany but the program does not show up when I search for it with the unity launch
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<theadmin> wm4: sudo do-release-upgrade
<anonymous_cyberh> all fellows
<Dr_willis> przemek,  it seems to be a raw floppy disk image. No idea where they got the .ima extension from
<przemek> i thank you All for the informations
<Mrokii> Hello. My system is broken, I'm getting a "low graphics-mode" message and can't boot to the Desktop (not even to the Login-screen). Is there something I could look for? Reinstalling Unity or something?
<wm4> theadmin: thanks
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, I would check a downloaded myself, mainly as O never upgrade but fresh install, but that is me.
<Dr_willis> przemek,  you are running some dos apps? or what exactly
<wilee-nilee> I*
<przemek> i just want to update bios so i need dos bootable iso
<przemek> supermicro bios
<przemek> :)
<leolove> Can I disable CDRA in ubuntu to avoid any conflict with my wifi?
<LiquidDemocracy> Mrokii, I had that too the other day. It means that you don't have enough disk space or boot partition is full.
<Dr_willis> przemek,  you can get freedos iso  files...
<theadmin> przemek: There's always FreeDOS
<ghaith> hi
<przemek> freedos great!
<przemek> thanks again
<LiquidDemocracy>  I have a swiss keyboard but on my keyboard the letters z and y are switched around so I can not log into Ubuntu properly. WHy is that?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: I may try downloading it again but that will cost me alot, because I'll have to redownload all apps I have installed and my connection is limited. Is there a way to make applications on a seperate partition so no matter when I delete my system I don't have to reinstall them again?
<theadmin> LiquidDemocracy: Because the German layouts use QWERTZ rather than QWERTY.
<theadmin> LiquidDemocracy: It's supposed to be that way...
<stephane> أنا لا أحب العرب رائحة الفم
<thomedy> im trying to do a symbolic link
<thomedy> i found this
<thomedy>   ln -s source_file myfile
<thomedy> but i dont know what is the link source or my
<thomedy> so im not sure where to put my link
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Not sure really many have a separate home is all I know really, a download of 13.04 will have no upgrades as of now if you did a reinstall, just your additions of apps.
<LiquidDemocracy> theadmin, I know but I only does't work during the initial graphical login into Ubuntu. After that the keyboard is correct. Locking/unlocking screen uses the correct keyboard.
<theadmin> thomedy: Well, for example: ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Moscow /etc/localtime will create the link /etc/localtime, pointing to the /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Moscow file
<theadmin> LiquidDemocracy: Ah hm. That's odd.
<PrO_OkI__> usb installer for usb ubuntu 13.04.Thanks
<PrO_OkI__> found it sry
<bazhang> !unetbootin > PrO_OkI__
<ubottu> PrO_OkI__, please see my private message
<thomedy> okay so im pointing to the first one and the second one is the name and position
<theadmin> thomedy: Pretty much
<NastyNaz> I have mpd on ubuntu server. If I link a SMB share hosted on a windows machine (1.5TB total) with 1mbps upload, will it take AGES to be cataloged by mpd?
<theadmin> NastyNaz: ...Likely.
<LiquidDemocracy> My system is fully encrypted so when I enter the passphrase it uses the wrong keyboard layout until the Ubuntu login screen. After logging in everything is correct.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Noticed that the Live-usb maker tools at Pendrivelinux are 'updated' but they are using the wrong iso image file names. ;( and they dont have entrys for the ubuntu-gnome iso.. yet.
<thomedy> i must be doing something wrong...
<thomedy> i have xampp installed in /opt
<thomedy> so the directory is /opt/lamp/htdocs
<thomedy> and then i have created a directory called www
<thomedy> my ln is called
<theadmin> Dr_willis: They may not have Ubuntu Gnome, but the filenames seem right to me.
<thomedy> ln -s /opt/lamp/htdocs ~/www
<theadmin> thomedy: XAMPP installs under /opt/lampp/, not /opt/lamp
<thomedy> and www is off [username]
<Shadal> can someone give me a rundown on purging and reinstalling postfix and related packages?..
<Jagst3r15> how do you assign a .profile to a specific user
<thomedy> nope i do hav e2 p's i just checked  i just forgot to put it in the irc
<thomedy> cp paste
<thomedy> ln -s /opt/lampp/htdocs/ ~/www/
<thomedy> cp paste
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I use the multisystem usb seen at pendrivelinux, works nicely.
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  each user has their own .profile file in their home
<theadmin> thomedy: There, now the problem is the trailing slash after ~/www
<thomedy> okay so i cant use that var
<thomedy> i have to go full path
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  Yumi? i just noticed that it wants the 'wrong' file names..  ie: it wanted raring-desktop.amd64.iso not ubuntu-desktop.amd64.iso
<theadmin> thomedy: No, you can't, just ~/www, not ~/www/
<theadmin> thomedy: Err, you can
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  and i noticed that neither yumi or UniversalUSb installer had a menu item for the ubuntu-gnome
<Mrokii> How do I reinstall the regular Ubuntu-Desktop (Unity)? For some reason my system doesn't boot into it anymore and when I use "startx" from a TTY I am put into IceWM (which I installed a long time ago).
<Dr_willis> Those tools are getting so many differnt disrtos in their listings. they need to redo the GUI to organize them better.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I have tried yumi and the universal, but for usb's loaded from linux the multisystem is best you can load almost anything and it has a huge download list
<theadmin> Mrokii: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop # Will install ALL teh packages found on the Ubuntu ISO.
<theadmin> Mrokii: May take a while but at least foolproof
<Mrokii> theadmin: Thanks, will try.
<LiquidDemocracy> How do I know what Login manager I use?
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  i got the isos downloaded. ;) just all these tools are so picky about the name.
<Dr_willis> LiquidDemocracy,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   will show a  list and let you change it
<Dr_willis> LiquidDemocracy,  lightdm is the default for most ubuntu variants.
<Jagst3r15> Dr_willis but can you target a specific user's .profile or can you only set the .profile system wide
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  what? there is a system wide profile in /etc/ and users have their own in their home
<Jagst3r15> ohhh
<Dr_willis> Jagst3r15,  so im not sure what you mean ;P
<Jagst3r15> duh
<Jagst3r15> sorry my bad
<theadmin> LiquidDemocracy: grep -HF "Display Manager" /etc/init/*
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, try this one it just works, I have noticed however that it wants a fat made with gparted in general is all. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  there is a multisystem website as well in french but translates to english.
<Dr_willis> the users configs MAY or may not read the system profile  depend on how its setup
<Jagst3r15> k
<theadmin> LiquidDemocracy: That'll list them, you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure whichever-you-prefer" to switch to it.
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_willis, the command didn't output anything
<Dr_willis> LiquidDemocracy,  you got somthing very weird going on then.. or did a typo
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_willis, I copied your command.
<Dr_willis> LiquidDemocracy,  what ubuntu did you install?
<LiquidDemocracy> 13.04
<LiquidDemocracy> KUbuntu
<Dr_willis> LiquidDemocracy,   Kubuntu uses KDM by default
<theadmin> Dr_willis: False. ALL Ubuntu versions use LightDM since 12.10.
<LiquidDemocracy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<theadmin> LiquidDemocracy: (see above, Kubuntu uses LightDM nowadays too)
<LiquidDemocracy> kdm is broken or not fully installed
<Dr_willis> theadmin,  somthings wonky then.. I definatly have to do a 'sudo service kdm stop ' here
<Shadal> can someone give me a rundown on purging and reinstalling postfix and related packages?..
<Dr_willis> but it could be how i installed kubuntu-desktop here. or kdm diretly from a upgrade
<theadmin> Dr_willis: See http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-release , introducing lightdm-kde
<Dr_willis> Gdm has a odd bug for me where the pointer is hidden. Lightdm default Ubuntu theme is just.. well.. poor. ;)  so im using kdm
<Dr_willis> 'we have replaced their regular dm manager with the new lightdm-kde manager' lets see if they notice. ;)
<Dr_willis> but if i specifically installed 'kdm' is that kdm , or lightdm-kde ;)
<theadmin> Dr_willis: Nay, that would be KDM as it is
<LiquidDemocracy> I tried the command grep -HF "Display Manager" /etc/init/* and it outputs 4 lines showing kdm as well as lightdm.
<Dr_willis> thats what i got going on then.
<lotuspsychje> whats the safest way to remotely take over own ubuntu desktop?
<Dr_willis> so  the default login manager for Kubuntu - is now lightdm-kde, but kdm is still in the repos if you want it.
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  use the shutdown command over ssh. is one way
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  or you mean power down the machine..
<Dr_willis> or reboot?
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: no remotely take-over, like teamviewer or such
<Dr_willis> teamviewer exists for linux
<LiquidDemocracy> But I have the wrong keyboard layout when entering the encryption passphrase for Ubuntu, so it must be another problem.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: i just hear tv got exploits
<LiquidDemocracy> Can I set the keyboard layout in the bios?
<Dr_willis> lotuspsychje,  no idea. i dont use the things.. do a ssh tunle and use vnc if you want
<lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: ok tnx for info
<thomedy> i dont knwo why i never remember how tha tworks
<thomedy> i hav edone that multiple times
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  noticed any tool like  Multisystem, only for windows? searching the pendrive site now
<lotuspsychje> !ssh > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  booting iso files via grub2 is so much 'cleaner'
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I have seen multiloaders for windows and tried some but found that contig fragging s problematic
<wilee-nilee> is*
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, The multisystem boots W7 and W8 as well as a ton of others you can drag and drop ISO's.
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  yea. not seeing any  that run IN windows.. that lets you make multi linux usbs that use grub2. one i see uses grub4dos
<c0mputer> i am in a situation where i need to grab a mysqldump from the 'recovery mode' from my vps host. its hostname is root@onapp. mysqldump gives me command not found
<Dr_willis> Just making some notes for my friend as to what he may want to use.
<roadfish> I need to do a reinstall in the next week or so. I read some mixed comments about using 13.04, especially how 13.04 only has 9 months of support. Should I stick with 12.04 in my reinstall or should I upgrade to 13.04?
<Dr_willis> roadfish,  depends on what you need 'support' for.
<pestilence> is there any way to get a better preview of files when you are viewing them in nautilus?  like, a really large thumbnail so that you can read the document's first page?
<Dr_willis> roadfish,  and how badly you want newer apps.
<lotuspsychje> roadfish: i would clean install 13.04
<LiquidDemocracy> Here is the EXACT same problem I have.  Exact scenario. I will try his solution. http://cosmicb.no/2013/04/16/wrong-keyboard-layout-in-lightdm-for-kubuntu/
<Dr_willis> in 9 months you may be wanting 13.10 anyway. so  the 9 mo support. is not a big deal
<lotuspsychje> roadfish: you might wanna check omgubuntu for 13.04 new features too
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, The multisysem uses grub4dos to boot the windows iso, but grub 2 in general.
<roadfish> Dr_willis: I do want to have a newer version of mtpfs to connect up my Nexus7. So 13.04 would be nice for that.
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  those sick puppies! ;)
<Honksu> Hi! I am currently running my system from decraded RAID1 HDD and I want to move it to SSD. I broke RAID1 for reason because my motherboard had faulty SATA port and it kept crashing. All other SATA ports were of course in use. Now I have new motherboard, CPU and RAM. If I use cp +xa to move my root FS and then mount new drive and change UUID from /etc/fstab and /etc/default/grub.cfg and run udpate-grub is there something else to do because of tha RAID1 an
<Sagitt> there is an official ubuntu-gnome 13.04?
<roadfish> lotuspsychje:ok, so you're finding 13.04 to be fine then.
<Dr_willis> roadfish,  i saw where kubuntu 13.04 has big mtfs improvements. ;) not really tried it. I tend to use 'airdroid' on my android phone. so i dont even need mtfs any more
<lotuspsychje> roadfish: i do! its fast and nice
<Dr_willis> if you want mtfs support for android. then i definatly think you will want  the latest release
<roadfish> ok, I guess that's the clincher
<Dr_willis> Or use airdroid. ;) its a very very handy tool
<Elirips> Hello. Any ideas what the installer wants to tell me with 'ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 141'
<Elirips> just after choosing the region
<sruli> hi, I am trying to install openconnect-network-manager on my ubuntu 12.04 but in configure i get an error that its expecting libnl v 3.27 or above, i have 3.23, where can i find 3.2.7?
<roadfish> I don't have WiFi. Never really needed it before. But I might make the leap in a few months.
<sruli> open-connect-manager v 0.9.8
<betrayd> mysqldump is not found in your $PATH
<Dr_willis> no wifi for your android to pc to connect and love on each other? :) how sad
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, I don't worry about the W7 or W8 iso's though they can be extracted to a nfts with a bootflag and boot, I have windows 8 with a student discount, and XP, but just for helping ms useser and using word to write grad papers.
<wilee-nilee> users*
<roadfish> One thing I'm wondering about this 9months of support on 13.04. Obviously, there will be no package upgrades in 9months. But will the servers actually be totally purged of 13.04 packages? Will I still be able to do ``apt-get'' or will I get a 404?
<trism> Sagitt: http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-13-04/
<sruli> anyone know where i can find libnl v 2.3.7 on ubuntu 12.04?
<steve___1> hi, i'm currently trying to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 but i'm getting a error (http://pastebin.com/GJaT7KCN)
<steve___1> is this a  bug in the upgrade tool?
<MonkeyDust> roadfish  after 9 months, you'll get a 404
<Dr_willis> well got my ubuntu-gnome usb made... going to boot to it and test it out.    Sagitt  ;)
<Sagitt> Dr_willis
<Sagitt> i download this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<Dr_willis> roadfish,  when things go EOL they get moved to an archive server
<roadfish> :-( .... so roadfish will be high and dry
<Sagitt> is the official 13.04 ubuntu-gnome? works right?
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  it should work..
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  torrents may be faster to download also
<Sagitt> already in downloading
<Sagitt> with torrent :D
<Sagitt> but there is only this right?
<Sagitt> or others?
<Dr_willis> why would you think theres more then 1 ?
<Dr_willis> what others are you thinking may exist?
<roadfish> Dr_willis: archive server. That's good news. Does that mean I just change /etc/apt/sources.list paths?
<betrayd> c0mputer: http://is.gd/mtmgrs <tutorial jump to 11-score
<Sagitt> i remember that are others "test builds"
<NastyNaz> what's the most secure way of sharing a windows folder over the internet to ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> is there like a pentest collection for ubuntu i can install?
<Dr_willis> roadfish,  yes. but if you are still using a release after it goes EOL and moved.. its seriously time to upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> steve___1, Switch the software sources to all releases, turn off 3rd party repos and run a update and the update manager will work.
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  err.. its been finalized/released . so thers no longer alpha/beta stuff of it.
<Sagitt> good
<Sagitt> gnome is lighter than unity?
<wilee-nilee> steve___1, Make sure you are updated with no errors.
<Dr_willis> NastyNaz,  vpn might be the only way
<roadfish> does EOL also mean end-of-line in this situation?
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  hard to tell.  i imagine the 2 are close.  its gnome-shell vs unity.
<Dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<roadfish> ah, probably means "end of life"
<plumblum> For the Universal usb installer, what should i choose for Ubuntu 12.04 server amd64
<plumblum> there is no option for that one
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  if you want  the lightest desktop it would be Lubuntu  then xubuntu , then perhaps kubuntu, then gnome-shell/unity
<steve___1> wilee-nilee: i did all of it...
<Sagitt> i tried xubuntu
<NastyNaz> Dr_willis: is there anything else besides vpn or a permanent ssh tunnel?
<Sagitt> but i think is not good... for me
<Dr_willis> NastyNaz,  use a ssh server on the windows box. and ssh/scp/sshfs on linux perhaps..
<c0mputer> betrayd: what?
<Sagitt> i'm on an asus eeepc 1001px
<rajuchettri> how to remove grub from my netbook drive which i have mistakenly installed while installing ubuntu on my usb drive
<Sagitt> i'll try gnome, anyway i can install xubuntu after :)
<Dr_willis> NastyNaz,  there might be other ways/services out there like those share-my-desktop sites.. but i dont use them
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  you can install all the desktops on the same machine/install and select at the login screen
<GavinDu> exit
<sruli> anyone know where i can find libnl v 2.3.7 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_willis> sruli,  if its not in the repos. then look for a PPA. or use source.
<sruli> dr_willis: where? please, dont know where to look
<Dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_willis> be back in a bit.. rebooting to ubuntu-gnome
<wilee-nilee> steve___1, I'm seeing old bugs on this supposedly fixed take a look here for more info. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1076186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1076186 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Raring) "not possible to upgrade to raring" [High,Fix released]
<rajuchettri> quit
<Quix86> quit
<sruli> dr_willis: cant find v 3.2.7 maybe you can help me do it in a different way, ./configure needs 3.2.7 but it gives me this "Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBNL_CFLAGS
<sruli> and LIBNL_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config." i tried to run "./configure LIBNL_CFLAGS LIBNL_LIBS" but get the same error, what would be the right way to write the command it should ignore the version of libnl?
<betrayd> c0mputer: ?
<llldino_> Hey guys, so i've been having problems with suspend, and after reading the bug reporting page it says " please update your BIOS, and hardware firmware (CF card readers, SSDs, USB 3.0 controllers, DVD/CD drives, etc.) to the newest available from your vendor. Outdated and buggy BIOS and firmware is a common cause of a variety of hardware issues....suspend not working..."
<llldino_> Anyone know how I would go about doing this?
<trism> sruli: that doesn't tell you to ignore the version, you use those environment variables to point to a version you compiled yourself
<c0mputer> [13:08] <betrayd> c0mputer: http://is.gd/mtmgrs <tutorial jump to 11-score
<sruli> i see, anyway i can install this without updating the libnl file to v 3.2.7?
<sruli> trism: i see, anyway i can install this without updating the libnl file to v 3.2.7?
<betrayd> c0mputer: goto the link?
<wilee-nilee> llldino_, Upgrading a bios has it bricking possibilities, never happened to me but be aware. Manufacturers have downloads in general for this many have bootable ISO's or loadable upgrades from windows.
<trism> sruli: what are you compiling?
<sruli> openconnect-network-manager v 0.9.8
<sruli> trismopenconnect-network-manager v 0.9.8
<sruli> trism: openconnect-network-manager v 0.9.8
<llldino_> wilee-nilee, Yeah ik, i'm a little concerned about it, I really don't think that my BIOS is the problem, but i'm a little confused. I boot grub from EFI using REFIt and then boot ubuntu from grub
<sruli> trism: i cannot connect to SSLVPN with open connect so I want to try with latest version...
<c0mputer> betrayd: i did. it's a SO question about the UNIX path variable. How does that help me run mysqldump in a recovery mode environment? I don't get it!
<betrayd> it has your 'command not found' problem
<betrayd> c0mputer: ^
<wilee-nilee> llldino_, Not sure with apple computers though.
<ettesto> Hello! I'm not able to confirm compatibility of Sil3114 Sata Controller (00:07.0 RAID bus controller: Imagenation Corporation Unknown device 3114 (rev 02)) with Ubuntu/linux. Could anyone help me confirm that?
<juniour> hi ubuntu xx.xx
<vonkrolok> hello everybody
<c0mputer> betrayd: so in a recovery mode environment, with the hdd mounted to /mnt, i can add /mnt to my $PATH and it will fix everything?
<juniour> hey i dont due to some reason my firefox working slow and stuck plz help :)
<llldino_> wilee-nilee, I fresh installed 13.04 so that would have put the lastest grub on anyways if i'm not mistaken
<contrapunctus> juniour - Try asking in #firefox? o.o
<vonkrolok> I needed something with experience in the ubuntu/banshee/ ipod touch relationship
<c0mputer> betrayd: because i dont think mysqldump will run correctly without the mysqld service running. which of course won't start in a recovery mode environment.
<wilee-nilee> llldino_, There is an ##apple channel they may have some answers in the suspend. Yeah latest grub in raring, however I'm not sure how that relates here, can you explain?
<c0mputer> i am in a situation where i need to grab a mysqldump from the 'recovery mode' from my vps host. its hostname is root@onapp. mysqldump gives me command not found. drive is mounted to /mnt but i can't do something like service mysqld start.
<betrayd> c0mputer: c0mputer, is there a need to be in recovery mode?
<c0mputer> betrayd: yes. the computer won't boot :)
<YokoBR> hey guys, does anybody knows how do i scan a range of ports on Umit?
<sruli> trism: can u help me with my compiling / openconnect / SSLVPN issue?
<llldino_> wilee-nilee, When I attempt suspend it goes fine when i attempt to reenable the cpu fires up but I get no graphics and I/O, like I said i'm running raring and had no problems with 12.10
<juniour> hey i dont due to some reason my firefox working slow and stuck plz help :)
<betrayd> c0mputer: isn't that like blood on a tshirt, where you're trying to get the stain off with the right detergent, when theres a more pressing problem at hand
<c0mputer> betrayd: not in this particular instance.
<betrayd> c0mputer: maybe we have to fix the 'wont boot' to get services running
<betrayd> c0mputer: or run just up to console mode but not recovery
<c0mputer> so there's no way to get mysql data off of a hard drive?
<trism> sruli: you would probably be better off testing a more recent version of ubuntu to see if it fixes your issue, before you try to backport everything you'll need to 12.04
<llldino_> wilee-nilee, I went to file a bug report and the site said suspend issues are commonly un updated firmware issues, so i'm wondering how to check/update
<DrIDK> hello, could you help me ? My usb stick has crashed. I cannot mount it . I only have /dev/sdb . Do you have something to suggest me ?
<c0mputer> that seems really stupid
<vonkrolok> so I guess nobody here tried to sync an ipod with banshee in ubuntu I guess...
<bazhang> vonkrolok, many times
<vonkrolok> ever had problems bazhang?
<betrayd> c0mputer: blame the designers.is the data there and you just need to get the file
<wilee-nilee> llldino_, Not sure really, if it is apple firmware I would check their channel, if ubuntu it would be in updates. That s a general comment though.
<llldino_> DrIDK, Run lsusb and post output, does other things work with that usb port
<bazhang> vonkrolok, which version of ipod firmware
<vonkrolok> because I'm having a File Does not exist error... iPod is a 2nd gen
<llldino_> wilee-nilee, Thanks, i'll check #apple
<wilee-nilee> ##apple
<bazhang> vonkrolok, the mini?
<vonkrolok> and if I remember correctly it's a 4.something version
<vonkrolok> touch
<llldino_> wilee-nilee, :)
<vonkrolok> it's a Touch bazhang
<vi956925> hi, I'm trying to browse to a folder named .wine , but folders starting with "." doesn't seem to be visible in the file-browser.. any idea how I can browse the content of such folder? Not sure what it is and howto yet, but would it work to make a "sym link" to the folder and browse thru that link?
<DrIDK> llldino_, yes, everything works fine . http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616614
<bazhang> vonkrolok, thats odd, perhaps rhythmbox or gtkpod ; banshee has always worked well
<wilee-nilee> vi956925, .wine is hidden in home
<betrayd> vi956925: usually right click and pick 'Show hidden files'
<vonkrolok> I have posted a bug in bugzilla
<vi956925> oh yeah,  "show hidden files" worked. thanks!    Just wondering tho, would "symlink" work for this, or is that something completely different?
<llldino_> DrIDK, Idk what to say, restart system and try again?
<vonkrolok> bazhang if you fancy checking it out it's number 699164
<llldino_> DrIDK, Is this an ongoing issue?
<wilee-nilee> vi956925, Not sure a symlink is needed or works.
<vi956925> k
<ettesto> Hello! I'm not able to confirm compatibility of Sil3114 Sata Controller (00:07.0 RAID bus controller: Imagenation Corporation Unknown device 3114 (rev 02)) with Ubuntu/linux. Could anyone help me confirm that?
<trism> sruli: I also notice http://askubuntu.com/questions/184234/openconnect-problems-on-ubuntu-12-04 which links to bug 985788 , which is supposed to be fixed in 12.10
<ubottu> bug 985788 in network-manager-vpnc (Ubuntu Precise) "Can’t connect to VPN from GNOME Shell" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985788
<wilee-nilee> vi956925, Explaining your goals would help here. ;)
<DrIDK> llldino_, yes.. nothing works after many restart.. fdisk doesn't show my usbstick. Same results after several restart
<sruli> trism: thanks will take a look
<DrIDK> llldino_, but dmesg return me detection output
<c0mputer> betrayd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=873819&p=5483647#post5483647
<c0mputer> betrayd: that looks like it will work.
<DrIDK> maybe some of you, know a tools to for usb recovery
<llldino_> DrIDK, Dumb question, but have you confirmed the stick is working on other distros/cpus?
<ak5> hey how do I change my apaches umask setting?
<ak5> Im on 12.04
<ak5> Seems like no one indexed by google knows the right answer
<DrIDK> llldino_, yes. it's not a new one. Yesterday it was working
<vonkrolok> bazhang?
<llldino_> DrIDK, Can you format it, or do you have important stuff on there?
<bazhang> vonkrolok, tried those other two options?
<llldino_> DrIDK, And was it working on that distro yesterday?
<DrIDK> llldino_, yes
<sruli> trism: that's not the error i get, i get the following http://pastebin.com/YUcnyecf
<juniour> hi this wallch is consuming more cpu wt to do???
<DrIDK> llldino_, that's way I m sure , usb stick is down. And I m trying to recover data
<llldino_> DrIDK, When you restarted it was the stick in or out?
<vonkrolok> yes, gtkpod freezes and rhythmbox get's in an error frenzy after 100+ songs transferred
<DrIDK> llldino_, both
<llldino_> DrIDK, Touche
<betrayd> c0mputer: when you got nothing to lose...
<llldino_> DrIDK, Not really sure I can help you
<betrayd> c0mputer: good luck m8
<llldino_> DrIDK, Is it formatted to FAT?
<DrIDK> llldino_, yes
<llldino_> DrIDK, Are you running raring?
<DrIDK> llldino_, yes
<llldino_> DrIDK, Maybe check out bug reports
<llldino_> DrIDK, Did you do anything huge between when it was last working and now?
<vonkrolok> bazhang also gtkpod has another problem: doesn't save in folders... saves everything in the same folder naming files with artist_album kinda format
<troulouliou_dev> hi what is the best gui for iptables ?
<DrIDK> llldino_, usb stick was connected during a while . I was not here when it dead
<bazhang> troulouliou_dev, gufw
<bazhang> !info gufw | troulouliou_dev
<troulouliou_dev> bazhang, will try thanks
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.04.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 1178 kB
<llldino_> DrIDK, Have you tried mounting on another distro since it stopped working?
<vonkrolok> there doesn't seem to be a solution then...
<Quix> http://pastebin.com/wgJ1JrvR what am I doing wrong
<lotuspsychje> the new icon scroll is nice in 13.04
<leolove> help me please :( This CRDA is killing my wifi
<BluesKaj> leolove, CRDA?
<MonkeyDust> leolove  trying to learn every day... what is CRDA
<MonkeyDust> ?
<leolove> CRDA for wifi.
<leolove> [11135.361338] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<leolove> [11135.371815] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
<leolove> I need to disable it completely
<leolove> It disconnects my wifi ever after 10 minutes approx. and I have to sudo restart network-manager to get back the connection
<MonkeyDust> leolove  what is it supposed to do and where do things go wrong?
<leolove> Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe is my card MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> leolove  great! and what is CRDA?
<leolove> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/developers/Regulatory/CRDA
<leolove> This is CRDA :p
<MonkeyDust> leolove  in your own words: what is it and why do you want to use it?
<leolove> MonkeyDust I want to disable it. It actually queries the regulatory authority database to compliance with local wireless laws.
<sangabbay> hi
<leolove> The problem is, when it does it disconnects me from wireless and I need a workaround to get reliable connection
<MonkeyDust> leolove  if you don't know waht it is and don't know how to use or handle it, how did it get there in the first place?
<leolove> MonkeyDust it is already in 13.04 by default.
<leolove> Nothing fancy done by me
<leolove> I am troubleshooting and found that CRDA is being called exactly when wifi disconnects.
<leolove> I can see it in my dmesg
<MonkeyDust> leolove  undo what you did to get it there
<leolove> Problem is, I did not do anything :(
<leolove> It is a fresh install.
<debdeb> hi
<debdeb> is there a channel for ubuntu on nexus-7?
<Dr_Willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<bazhang> debdeb, #ubuntu-touch
<debdeb> Dr_Willis, bazhang thx
<llldino> Well, ##apple was real helpful [/sarcasm]
<Nothing_Much> What happened?
<leolove> so how to disable this wifi CRDA :(
<leolove> 930717571616
<leolove> cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain
<leolove> [ 6986.050685] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:
<llldino> Nothing_Much, The moment I mentioned I was running raring everyone started ripping me apart and hurt my feelings
<snollux> How can I figure out what version of PAM I have installed?
<tarruda> is there any terminal email client than can compete with mutt?
<bazhang> !ot | llldino
<ubottu> llldino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nothing_Much> Lol is it ##apple or just #apple?
<bazhang> Nothing_Much, lets move on please
<Nothing_Much> My bda
<Nothing_Much> *bad
<bazhang> tarruda, what does apt-cache search term show
<llldino> Nothing_Much, ##apple, I went because i'm having trouble with suspend in raring and someone directed me to go there from here
<Nothing_Much> Okay, well sorry you got crap for your question
<tarruda> bazhang: I know there are other email clients, I just want to know if there are other that can compete with mutt features
<bazhang> tarruda, try them and decide
<llldino> Nothing_Much, Not your fault, and ideas how I can check firmware versions or how to debug my suspend issue
<tarruda> bazhang: Maybe someone has already tried and can give me a hint?
<Incarus> Ubuntu one is really bad. It can't sync your files to a mobile device, the windows-version is crashing and the uninstaller is recognised as a virus. http://cima.security.comodo.com/report/d4c5630d5c674534571e7f7b2627880f9c38c2e7.htm
<wilee-nilee> Incarus, There are many free cloud services use one that works. ;)
<OerHeks> Incarus, ubuntu-one is not bad, your mobile device can be hacked, so be carefulll who to blaim.
<Nothing_Much> Oh dear
<wilee-nilee> Incarus, comodo allows you to okay stuff.
<ezra-s> OerHeks, hacked how?
<tgm4883> Incarus, most people don't want to sync all their files to their mobile device
<Incarus> wilee-nilee, wanted to use it instead of dropbox, but file-sync didn't work there too (it's just not supported in both apps), I expected more from a free alternative
<wilee-nilee> Incarus, Funny I have used both with no problems I use dropbox now, I suspect it is user error.
<ezra-s> Incarus, "you expected more from a free alternative"? Sounds like nonsense..
<Incarus> tgm4883, it's just a small and easy to implement feature, senseless to implement in not.
<OerHeks> ezra-s, i don't know how.
<ezra-s> OerHeks, then why do you say that?
<Incarus> wilee-nilee, no, you can't access files you didn't access before, both doesn't synchronise your files, it's not a bug
<tgm4883> Incarus, as others here have suggested. I think you are speaking nonsense
<cordor> in ubuntu 13.04, do i still need to downgrade xorg for ati legacy driver?
<Nothing_Much> cordor, yes
<OerHeks> ezra-s, why do you ask? it is a mobile issue, not ubuntu.
<jakemp> how do I rename applications so that they appear for the new name, and not the old name when I hit the super key and start typing?
<Incarus> tgm4883, it's just my expierence from trying and using it, I got a ubuntu one account since it first appeared
<punter> I just clean-installed Ubuntu 13.04, and checked both options: encrypt the one partition that my disk has, and encrypt my home folder. Does that mean that my home folder is doubly-encrypted? I.e. have I applied encryption upon an already-encrypted part of the disk?
<Kroach> I want to install Ogre SDK in Ubuntu 12.04, is it in the official repositories, if so, what package is it(I can see several after searching for the keyword "ogre")?
<cordor> Nothing_Much: thanks
<snollux> How can I figure out what version of PAM I have installed?
<cordor> Nothing_Much: xvideo is not working, now i know why
<wilee-nilee> jakemp, Why would you want to rename them?
<hustcalm> Kroach: you can use 'sudo apt-get install ogre' to get some luck
<tgm4883> Incarus, the length of time you have used a product != how well you know how to use a product
<Nothing_Much> cordor, what? Are you using fglrx or the radeon driver?
<hustcalm> Kroach: use Tab to autocomplete to get some hints
<jakemp> wilee-nilee, because I want to type calc and get my calculator, and type excel,and get libre office calc
<Incarus> tgm4883, I'm pretty sure I know how to use it. There are several external shareware applications at the app-store, which brings that feature to ubuntu-one.
<Kroach> hustcalm: there are ogre-doc, ogre-samples-data, ogre-tools, ogre-samples and ogre-samples-dbg
<wilee-nilee> jakemp, Heh, okay. ;)
<cordor> Nothing_Much: i was using fglrx, upgraded to raring, wanted to try unity and gnome shell, (both were disabled, i was using classic). none of them work. fall back to classic, no xvideo. i was thinking what's the problem.
<hustcalm> Kroach: I thougt the ogre-tools will do the job
<jakemp> I just see no simple way to tell it aliases for names
<Nothing_Much> What's your graphics card? radeon is so far your only hope of using everything properly, sadly.
<hustcalm> Kroach: other packages are docs and samples, you can install or not
<cordor> Nothing_Much: onboard HD 3000
<Nothing_Much> Ouch, have you installed all of the mesa/libgl libraries?
<cordor> can i try fglrx-legacy?
<Kroach> hustcalm: I just wonder if everything I need is in this package
<cordor> it was working before upgrade to 13.04, i think
<ghs> After to update Ubuntu 13.04,  this without sound. Any suggestion ?
<Mneumonic> I'm currently on 13.04.  Everything is amazing (best Ubuntu yet), except every second or third time I reboot or shutdown it will get stuck shutting down.  It says "mount: / is busy" and never progresses with the shut down.
<Nothing_Much> fglrx is the legacy driver that doesn't have compatibility with the latest xorg driver, so it most likely won't work.
<Nothing_Much> *fglrx-legacy
<trism> jakemp: you can use Keywords= in the .desktop file, though I notice Libreoffice already has Excel as a keyword on 13.04
<cordor> Nothing_Much: i have a feeling it's going to take me much less time just buying a cheap card.
<jakemp> I just use calc more than I expected. It's gotten to the point where it's worth the time to change it.
<hustcalm> Kroach: you got to know that, packages are always splited into binary, docs, samples and devel, headers, etc
<jakemp> Thanks, I'll try playing with that trism
<tgm4883> Incarus, I probably don't understand what exact features you are missing then
<hustcalm> Kroach: if you just want to use the binary, I think ogre-tools is what you look for
<Mneumonic> Does anyone know how I can fix my problem?
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, you're better off getting an Nvidia card anyways, if you game then you can use down to a GeForce 8 card, if you just browse about, then you can use down to the GeForce 6 series of cards
<ghs> After to update Ubuntu 13.04,  this without sound. Any suggestion ? Someone ?
<tgm4883> Incarus, oh, and "this will be easy to implement" are famous last words in software development
<Dr_willis> ghs,  useing HDMI audio?
<ghs> Dr_willis, not know.
<Dr_willis> ghs,  how are the speakers plugged in?
<cordor> Nothing_Much: oh, i was thinking radeon card.
<Kroach> hustcalm: I'm trying to compile a game and the install instructions contain installing Ogre SDK
<Nothing_Much> Then you'd need to get at least a 5xxx series card from AMD
<ghs> Dr_willis, no.
<Incarus> tgm4883, files on mobile devices are only linked, they aren't stored on the mobile device. You need to open them on the mobile device, to have them stored on your device, so you can't use other files you haven't open yet without an internet connection
<hustcalm> Kroach: That's fine, if so, I think you are looking for something like ogre-devel
<Mneumonic> I'm currently on 13.04.  Everything is amazing (best Ubuntu yet), except every second or third time I reboot or shutdown it will get stuck shutting down.  It says "mount: / is busy" and never progresses with the shut down.
<tgm4883> Incarus, I thought I was able to select and download the files without opening them, but I'll have to check
<hustcalm> Kroach: a.k.a the development parts of ogre
<betrayd> Mneumonic: you have to hit the power switch then?
<johnjohn101> you guys making me think twice about buying an AMD FM2 chip with built in graphics.   Is this really a concern with the newest ubuntu?
<Incarus> tgm4883, only if you downloadet it allready by opening it
<Mneumonic> betrayd, yes I'm forced to hold the power button and force a shutdown...which I'm not keen on doing
<Incarus> tgm4883, the point is, that people don't want to download every single file, if you have like hundrets of documents, you just want to have them synchronised.
<Ab3L> hi
<betrayd> Mneumonic: of course, but can you predict when it will happen next
<tgm4883> Incarus, no, I don't want to sync 100GB to my phone
<cordor> Nothing_Much: thanks. brb reboot
<chaotix> Question:  why does Unity select the Alt key for bringing up the "HUD"?
<Mneumonic> betrayd, no.  It seems random.  It only happens every third restart or so
<Mneumonic> It doesn't give me any more information than "mount: / is busy" so I'm not sure how to tell what is going on
<Incarus> tgm4883, but I do, and other people too, documents aren't that big.
<Dr_willis_> chaotix,  because alt-Stuff is normally assoicated with Menu items. wich is what the HUD is accessing
<chaotix> ah ok
<Ab3L> do you know nethogs? it allows to see which process is using your bandwidth and the amount. now my question: how can i limit the bandwidth for a specific process?
<chaotix> thanks Doc, helpful and informative as always
<chaotix> and Ubuntu has come along rather nicely
<betrayd> Mneumonic: goto a tty (alt-fsomething) when it happens and type fuser command
<Mneumonic> what will "fuser" do
<Dr_willis_> chaotix,  most people dont even notice the HUD. its one of those neat overlooked features
<betrayd> Mneumonic: go to a terminal now to type 'man fuser'
<chaotix> i wish i could set the key as "ALT + (hold)ALT"
<betrayd> Mneumonic: for the manual, so you'd be prepared
<Mneumonic> betrayd, actually it looks like it's happening to others too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140104&highlight=busy
<Dr_willis_> chaotix,  no idea why you would want that
<betrayd> Mneumonic: still being worked on, good, not alone then
<chaotix> or maybe to just tap alt twice
<chaotix> you dont think that would be a good idea?
<h00k> 9
<betrayd> 10
<Mneumonic> betrayd, should I be worried about forcing my laptop to shutdown by holding hte power button?
<Mneumonic> betrayd, can't that corrupt data?
<betrayd> Mneumonic: when you press it the middle of a busy session, yes
<wilee-nilee> !reisub | Mneumonic
<ubottu> Mneumonic: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<betrayd> Mneumonic: thats why fuser might clue you in HOW busy
<ghs> I'm without sound on my ubuntu 13.04.
<Mneumonic> betrayd, by the way, thanks for all the information.  Other than this small issue, 13.04 is amazing.  It's the best linux distro I've used since I started using linux in 2008
<Sornaensis> quit
<prasad> hello
<prasad> i ned hlp
<betrayd> Mneumonic: nice, yeah these guys are awesome
<prasad> any one can help me i have problem with ubuntu?
<Mneumonic> prasad what's wrong?
<mekel> y0y0y0
<prasad> i just install the ubuntu 12.10
<prasad> only wallpaper display
<mekel> iv been searching the forums, but i cant find anything specifc.. im trying to find info on how to strip down an iso so it has just the things files and programs i need, and make it bootable off a flash drive
<MonkeyDust> !uck | mekel
<ubottu> mekel: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> !remaster > mekel
<ubottu> mekel, please see my private message
<ghs> I here! I'm needing of help with my ubuntu 13.04. Someone please ?
<bazhang> ghs with what
<mekel> thank you ubot
<MonkeyDust> ghs  shoot
<loreste> hey guys
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  what card. how are your speakers connectged...
<loreste> How are you doing?
<loreste> find . -mtime +730 | xargs gtar -pczf ftpbackup.tar.gz /mnt/ftp/*/ --exclude={/mnt/ftp/*/_ben/images,/mnt/ftp/*/_ben/templates,/mnt/ftp/common,/mnt/ftp/*/exports/xslt}
<loreste> can you guys help with that?
<ghs> Dr_willis_, I not know to speak that.
<MonkeyDust> loreste  ask in #bash
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  what is your native language?
<ghs> Dr_willis_, Why ?
<loreste> thank you
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  because aparently its not english...
<Mneumonic> prasad did you install the Nvidia proprietary drivers?
<ghs> Dr_willis_, I'm writing wrong ?
<ronalds> hello, smplayer has bug in 13.04, where could I send report?
<prasad> after installation of ubutu 12.10 only wallpaper display nothing happen
<prasad> help me after installation of ubutu 12.10 only wallpaper display nothing happen
<ronalds> prasad, why install 12.10 in first place
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  give us details as to what sort of hardware setup you have..  You have given us no real information.
<Mneumonic> prasad, I'd recommend installing 13.04.  It is a lot better than 12.10
<wilee-nilee> prasad, Check for additional drivers.
<ghs> The Ubuntu 13.04 is handful of bug. :(
<prasad> which drivers required
<ronalds> ghs mention one?
<ghs> Dr_willis_, Where I can to get that info ?
<Dr_willis_> ghs, a pointless statement.  Stick to the problem at hand.
<wilee-nilee> prasad, There is an app "additional drivers" open it and see if any are offered.
<prasad> any one can take my rdc
<ghs> ronalds,  sound, for example ?
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  again. How are your speakers hooked up? are you useing a laptop? a Desktop? a Vic-20?
<wilee-nilee> prasad, Are you up\dated?
<prasad> no
<Rand0m_Name> Does anyone know if I can install Ubuntu over Windows XP with out any problems?
<ghs> Dr_willis_, laptop.
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  you have so far given us NO real info.   so.. what Make laptop?
<Atum_> Rand0m_Name: Yea, you can do it.
<wilee-nilee> prasad, You can update from a tty if needed that may load the drivers needed.
<MonkeyDust> Rand0m_Name  sure, it's called dualboot
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  start being more verbose in the info. we get tired of having to play 20 questions with info you should be stateing from the start.
<Rand0m_Name> Awesome.
<prasad> i am biginer in linux pls help me
<Rand0m_Name> Have a nice day everyone.
<prasad> pls pm me
<prasad> pls pm me
<Dr_willis_> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ronalds> again, where to report smplayer bug, about resizing of video that fullscreen, makes it to give one open line from screen
<wilee-nilee> !who | prasad
<ubottu> prasad: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  common issue is video card 3d drivers not installed.
<MonkeyDust> !bug | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<prasad> ok
<ronalds> ubuntu-bug <smplayer>
<Dr_willis_> ronalds,  without the <>
<prasad> ubonttu: pls take rdc of my pc
<ronalds> ubuntu-bug smplayer
<bazhang> prasad, remote desktop?
<wilee-nilee> prasad, What is your native language?
<prasad> bazhang: yes
<Dr_willis_> you dont have a 'desktop' so how is that supposed to work prasad ?
<bazhang> prasad, best not to ask strangers to do that, just describe your issue in full and be patient
<MonkeyDust> ronalds  in a terminal, type ubuntu-bug, a small window pops up
<ronalds> who uses smplayer, do you also get this thing when resizing window by double click, back to screen, and it just keeps video from fullscreen?
<ghs> Dr_willis_, The info is plain. The Ubuntu 13.04 is with a bug related to sound. See: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1169984. Such bug, is reaching to all. In other words, I though that you already knew about that info.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<ronalds> I'm just curios cause it's right now the only bug I have found in ubuntu 13.04-as it is rock solid
<prasad> bazhang: ijust install ubuntu 12.10 but after rebooting only walpaper display
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  we dont read every launchpad bug in here..  if its a known bug. then follow the bug reports and hopefully a fix will be released soon.
<prasad> bazhang: pls help
<Dr_willis_> ghs,  there are known issues with hdmi -  - and the  FIX Committed info on the bug. i belive tells us that a bug fix should be comming in with updates in the near future
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  and whats your video card/chipset?
<prasad> Dr_willis_: it item 845 chipset
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  an INTEL chipset?
<prasad> Dr_willis_: its intel 845 chipse
<prasad> Dr_willis_: yes
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  if this is a brand new install. i really would reccomend using 13.10 instead of 12.10 - it might 'just work'
<Dr_willis_> oops 13.04 i mean. ;)
<ghs> Dr_willis_, Yes.
<prasad> Dr_willis_: my config is piv 2.8 1 gb ram
<prasad> Dr_willis_:this is assmebled pc
<prasad> Dr_willis_: can i update to 13.10
<MonkeyDust> prasad  no, that's 6 months too early
<prasad> Dr_willis_: how to upgrade?
<Dr_willis_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<JAF2801> HELLO!
<Dr_willis_> be easier to just do a clean install of 13.04 IF its a brand new install of 12.04
<wilee-nilee> prasad, YOU would want to have 12.10 fully updated to upgrade.
<wilee-nilee> I would just fresh install 13.04 it would be faster.
<Dr_willis_> or just install some other desktop instead of unity for now.. compiz/unity seems to have some issues where it dosent fully load at times. and ive never seen a definitve fix/reason why its doing it.
<prasad> wilee-nilee: last time i update 12.10 but i have same problem
<m1chael> i have an old document written on a very old mac computer. the file was recovered from an old floppy disk. the file has no file extension. i was able to do a hex dump on it and can see a lot of the info i want. i am unable to open it with anything- lots of garbled text. any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> prasad, Have you had an install that just worked, if so what release?
<Dr_willis_> m1chael,  vi can load binary files.   you could then copy/paste out what you want
<prasad> Dr_willis_: if any one check with remote desktop i dont have problem
<Dr_willis_> prasad, that statement made no sence to me.
<ronalds> prasad, english, do you speek it?
<usr13_> prasad: What is your native language?
<prasad> ronalds: ???
<lomo7> i need you litt help plz.. http://pastebin.com/1tjcpwLH
<lomo7> can't use apt-get..
<prasad> marathi
<Dr_willis_> well thats one ive never heard of befor.
<tgm4883> Incarus, I'm still testing (I don't get good cell coverage in this building), but I can already tell you that you are wrong on needing to open a file before it downloads
<senthil_> hello
<senthil_> no active chats
<senthil_> ?????????
<senthil_> any 1 ???
<JAF2801> HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> senthil_, just ask your question
<Dr_willis_> senthil_,  you ask that after being in the channel for 2 sec?
<DJones> !anyone | senthil_
<ubottu> senthil_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<prasad> Dr_willis_: are you there?
<senthil_> Thanks., i need to compile my wifi driver
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  im in and out all day long.
<prasad> ubottu: please help me
<ubottu> prasad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<senthil_> during compilation if i end up with error.. will i be able to boot up again or ubuntu will crach?
<wilee-nilee> prasad, You might also try #ubuntu-in if a native language helps.
<JAF2801> SOMeone speak instead of bleeding joining and leaving and joining and leaving
<lomo7> can't use apt-get install..
<lomo7> i need you litt help plz.. http://pastebin.com/1tjcpwLH
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  several people have reccomended you try 13.04 if you are having issues with 12.10
<JAF2801> what the fuck is that
<senthil_> well i dont ve issue with 12.10
<DJones> JAF2801: If you don't ask question, we don't knoiw what you need supprot with
<usr13_> prasad: Did you install Ubuntu or Xubuntu or Kubuntu? Or____________?
<DJones> !lanuguage | JAF2801
<wilee-nilee> !language } JAF2801
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis_> JAF2801,  perhaps set your client to hide parts/joins
<prasad> usr13_: Ubuntu
<JAF2801> it is language! not !language
<DJones> !ohmy | JAF2801
<ubottu> JAF2801: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<JAF2801> WHat is ubuntu
<JAF2801> Sorry
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu | JAF2801
<ubottu> JAF2801: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<JAF2801> I have ADHD and I havent got my medication
<prasad> Dr_willis_: pls help me how to upgrad?
<tripelb> i cant/it wont join #ubuntu-offtopic :( -- this to ubuntu-devs->  there's a post on reddit about the 'little things' macusers love. We can take a lesson, or several small lessons. -30-
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  i would suggest getting a 13.04 ISO file and booting from it and doing a clean install
<usr13_> prasad: What Language did you install?  English?
<senthil_> parasad, try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> senthil_: It depends on what you've actually done up to this point, but most likely your system will still boot fine. Why do you think that you need to compile wifi drivers?
<prasad> usr13_: yes
<Dr_willis_> !brainstorm | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<JAF2801> Sorry i do have adhd and
<JAF2801> !ohmy what is that
<prasad> Dr_willis_: other than download iso
<BluesKaj> JAF2801, sure , noe xceuses here for bad language or behaviour ...no meds doesn't cut it .
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  the upgrade..  but the clean install is the best route
<JAF2801> It does under the disability discrimination act of 1991
<Dr_willis_> !upgrade > prasad
<ubottu> prasad, please see my private message
<JAF2801> I am not a stupid loudmouth.
<Dr_willis_> JAF2801,  lose the attitude and state the ubuntu issue if you have one.
<BluesKaj> JAF2801, this is an international chat
<prasad> ubottu: i not received
<ubottu> prasad: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prasad> bot???
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  as in a 'robot' a 'program' a 'script'
<Dr_willis_> prasad,  as in NOT a person
<prasad> Dr_willis_: ok
<usr13_> prasad: Can you get to console mode?  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<prasad> usr13_: yes
<senthil_> Dr_willis_  is it possible to bring pidigin at startup in background??
<usr13_> prasad: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis_> senthil_,  never really noticed or tried. so no idea.
<senthil_> Dr_willis_  thnks
<pagz> what are peoples thoughts on 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to 13.04 or is a fresh install strongly recommended ?
<wilee-nilee> senthil_, I assume pidgin does not need a password put it startup applications
<wilee-nilee> in*
<Myrtti> pagz: depends on what version you're on now
<BluesKaj> pagz, it worked for me
<k1l> pagz: do-release-upgrade is fine. but having backps is always good
<senthil_> wilee-nilee i tried that but it shows of the GUI rather i need to start in background without showing UI
<usr13_> prasad: If that doesn't fix it, http://askubuntu.com/questions/208346/ubuntu-12-10-shows-no-launcher-or-menu  may be of interest.
<wilee-nilee> senthil_, Not sure then.
<senthil_> wilee-nilee thnks
<usr13_> pagz: lsb_release -r  #Tell us what is the output.
<govatent> are there any rhythmbox users here?
<senthil_> govatent i used long back
<brian__> Hello everyone, I hope this is easy.  I am trying to setup a dual monitor kiosk using ubuntu server 12.04.  Everything works well, however, I am trying to get my dual monitors working and it's not working.  I have X working with ati fglrx drivers, xorg configured, etc..  Using nodm it boots my .xsession however it rotates one of the monitors.  I am trying to achieve, a seperate session per monitor.  I think it works, I just can't seem to
<brian__>  direct the applications to each monitor using .xsession DISPLAY="0.0" etc..
<govatent> I'm trying to figure out a bug that i've run into that seems to be pretty new on launchpad.
<usr13_> pagz: do-release-upgrade usually works just fine, barring power failure or loose of internet.
<govatent> senthil_, what do you use now instead of rbox?
<wilee-nilee> !details > govatent
<ubottu> govatent, please see my private message
<usr13_> *loss*
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  you might  need to use the xhost + localhost command to allow apps to start on the other session befor you do the display/run
<senthil_> govatent vlc :)
<govatent> launchpad bug#1132215 when I try and sync my first gen old ipod, it's causing rhythmbox to crash.
<senthil_> govatent i manage playlist simple
<pagz> thanks ill try do-release-upgrade, reinstalling is a big job... without backups.... ill figureout how to do a backup incase anyway
<prasad_> usr13_: sorry pc restarted
<prasad_> usr13_: there is an message
<senthil_> any i veing idea how to change the boot screen background?
<brian__> Dr_willis_, sorry, not following.  Right now, I am loading chromium-browser through my .xsession and trying to set DISPLAY, that isnt going to work that way?  It appears at though, it is just ignoring the 'DISPLAY' and loading it into the same session.
<prasad_> usr13_: i want to send u screen shoot
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  are both sessions ran by the same user?
<prasad_> usr13_: may i?
<Jordan_U> brian__: Can you pastebin the exact script you're using?
<brian__> Dr_willis_, yes, assuming the sessions are automatically created from the xorg.conf?  Sorry this is rather new to me.  My nodm.conf doesnt really specify anything about multiple sessions, I assumed using DISPLAY= set the session.
<prasad_> l
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  display just sets what monitor it should go to. are you sure you are using the right DISPLAY?
<prasad_> usr13_: hello
<brian__> Dr_willis_,  I looked at the xorg.conf and found out the monitors were connected to DFP1 / DFP2 and set them in the xorg.  I have assumed the display would be "0.0" and "0.1"
<prasad_> Dr_willis_: any command to start update manager
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  Im not sure if  0.0 and 0.1 is correct.  I tend to use twinview so it does things a little differntly
<Dr_willis_> prasad_,  try 'update-manager'  ?
<prasad_> Dr_willis_: yes
<brian__> I am thinking nodm.conf needs something special to define multiple sessions?  Otherwise my assumption is that multiple sessions are created when DISPLAY is issued, or they are automatically created.   If they arnt I need to specify the sessions at some point I would guess.
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  ive never used nodm. so no idea on that.  i thought a seperate X session would be 1.0 and 2.0
<brian__> my X experience is so weak and when I add in the config is all done from the cmdline, it gets even more hairy
<johnjohn101> brain__: don't worry Mir will solve everything!!
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  are you sure you dont need multi-seat support?  are you using 2 monitors with 2 differnt desktops/input devices?
<Angelic``> I am trying to change my desktop.
<betrayd> brian__: so what are you trying to do, on a dual display
<JAF2801> hi
<betrayd> brian__: send the browser over to the second head
<betrayd> ?
<JAF2801> I am so sorry.
<Angelic``> I am trying to change my desktop however the theme is gdm which I've just installed however when I try to start the .desktop it gives me an error.
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Running_program_in_separate_X_display     seems to have a neat script :)
<brian__> Dr_willis_, one set of inputs
<JAF2801> I am a freenode programmer, I know how to get round this stuff.
<brian__> betrayd, Load 2 chromium windows full screen in kiosk mode that have predetermined urls, that is all
<Jordan_U> JAF2801: You weren't actually banned (though that can of course change). Please stay on topic.
<JAF2801> Fuck off
<brian__> Dr_willis_, reading now!  :)
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  the arch wiki has a lot of neat info on this topic.   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead
<Guest67710> hi all, how can i burn a .dmg , i have tred burn image with gnomebaker and k3b but bothe say that .dmg is not a valid image format
<dfx> hello guys
<dfx> can someone tell me how to get status bar in dwm i followed the arch wiki but it doe not work
<Hyperbyte> Hi.  Just installed Lubuntu and afterwards ran apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree.  Chromium-browser says "Cannot load Shockwave Flash plugin" then crashes, and Firefox simply doesn't show Flash content.  Any tips on where I go from here?
<brian__> Dr_willis_, This part in particular seems like it work.  ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multihead#Separate_screens ) -- However, when calling DISPLAY from inside my .xsession script it doesnt really do anything for me, well, besides make the screen flicker.  If I set up a while statement to handle 2 browsers, it just loads a browser, then loads the new one over top, waits the timer, then repeat.
<MonkeyDust> Guest67710  i read here, it's a mac extension
<k1l> !away > NETfellow-off
<ubottu> NETfellow-off, please see my private message
<Dr_willis_> Guest67710,  dmg is normally a Mac/OS-X image file - theres dmg to iso converteres out there.. whats on the dmg that you need?
<Angelic``> IS there a way to change the login themes for a newly installed gdm over Ubuntu 12.10?
<Guest67710> Dr_willis_: the .dmg is of Mountain Lion
<NETfellow-off> sorry guys
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  perhaps start by trying to get a terminal on each display and work up from there.
<MonkeyDust> Guest67710  try converting it to a vbox image, then use it in ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> Guest67710,  and what do you need to do with it?
<senthil_> wats d best irc client app
<Dr_willis_> senthil_,  depends on your needs.
<MonkeyDust> senthil_  depends on what you like most
<bekks> MonkeyDust: It's a Mac OS based image of a cd/dvd
<MonkeyDust> senthil_  plus: as soon as you have chosen one, someone else tries to convince you, to choose something else
<senthil_> Dr_willis_ needs like ?? i'm using xchat now..
<Guest67710> Dr_willis_: i am attempting a hackintosh
<Angelic``> IS there a way to change the login themes for a newly installed gdm over Ubuntu 12.10?
<Dr_willis_> senthil_,  xchat is very popular.
<Guest67710> and need some format that i can boot from
<lovethecode> quit
<senthil_> Dr_willis_ ya but i ve difficult in switching btwn channels
<Dr_willis_> Guest67710,  i recall thee being hackintosh guides on the lifehacker site and other places.
<senthil_> Dr_willis_ any shortcut keys
<Dr_willis_> senthil_,  tabs at the bottom are hard to switch?
<MonkeyDust> senthil_  then choose a client that's easier to use for you
<Ben64> !info dmg2img | Guest67710
<Dr_willis_> senthil_,  look at its help docs to see what keybindings exist?
<ubottu> Guest67710: dmg2img (source: dmg2img): Tool for converting compress dmg files to hfsplus images. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-2build1 (raring), package size 21 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Angelic``> IS there a way to change the login themes for a newly installed gdm over Ubuntu 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | Angelic``
<ubottu> Angelic``: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<senthil_> Angelic`` try ubuntu-tweak
<Angelic``> senthil_: I have a theme already. Ubuntu-tweak doesn't even have the option to use that theme I want.
<jMyles> I'm on a fresh raring install, and suddenly several things aren't working.  My USB input devices (a keyboard and a keyboard / touchpad) and both network controllers aren't working.  All are listed in lsusb / lspci.
<Angelic``> How to change themes without ubuntu-tweak which won't allow me to choose my own downloaded theme?
<compdoc> jMyles,do you have an option named immou enabled in the bios?
<jeanbaptiste> How do i get wobbly windows? I installed compizconfig but it didnt have it???
<Dr_willis_> there used to be gdm configure tools Angelic`` .
<compdoc> *iommu
<wilee-nilee> jMyles, List them and the details of what you have tried. Have you accessed additional drivers in software sources or can you, and can you run a update?
<mzaza> I can't choose boot menu, it always redirect me to ubuntu operation system choose, any ideas/
<Dr_willis_> jeanbaptiste,  not all compiz plugisn may be installed by default. check the package manager for any extras that may need installed
<jeanbaptiste> ok dr_willis_ btw does compiz effects and stuff work well with unity?
<mzaza> I even can't get into BIOS?
<Dr_willis_> jeanbaptiste,   Unity is a plugin for compiz.
<ronalds> jeanbaptiste, ccsm in terminal, find your future by using eyes, and clicking on things
<Dr_willis_> going berzerk with ccsm can break unity. ;)
<ronalds> that's why window pops up Dr_wilis, but people don't read them as much as they should
<johnjohn101> i know compiz is going away at some point but could someone find a way to get the snow plugin working in a later ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> holy fuson icon
<Dr_willis_> read the docs? what crzayness is this?
<jMyles> compdoc: I am not sure.  I'll reboot and find out.
<compdoc> I laugh in the face of docs!
<jMyles> wilee-nilee: I have been unable to update, and I haven't tried installation any drivers.  The network devices are Realtek RTL8111/8168 and National Semiconducter DP83815
<compdoc> jMyles, enabling iommu on my systems does what you described
<Angelic``> How to change themes without ubuntu-tweak which won't allow me to choose my own downloaded theme?
<wilee-nilee> jMyles, realtek needs a wrapper and driver and is a great pain.
<jeanbaptiste> Omg i enabled wobbly windows and top bar disappears from programs when i un-fullscreen them
<Dr_willis_> Angelic``,  you are refering to  User desktop themes or gdm themes?
<jMyles> wilee-nilee: Yeah.  I had it working with 12.10.  The National Semiconductor "just worked" with 12.10
<Angelic``> Dr_willis_: gdm themes.. I just downloaded and installed gdm on ubuntu 12.10.
<zwirc> Hio
<Angelic``> Dr_willis_: I am trying to change my login theme.
<zwirc> can i change root password from another sudo user in ssh ?
<Dr_willis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/193/how-can-i-change-the-login-screen-theme-in-gdm
<betrayd> brian__: in your script after its assigned a value, refer to it as $DISPLAY $DISPLAY2 afterwards
<kuranevi> hi
<kuranevi> i am new in ubuntu
<brian__> Dr_willis_, I feel pretty retarded, I can't seem to get anything but chromium to run.  Since I have no idea how to start a terminal from inside X without a desktop enviroment
<kuranevi> i have install the new version from ubuntu studio
<jMyles> wilee-nilee: There's no option in my bios that is called IOMMU, nor any that seems like it might be a synonym.
<zwirc> can i change root password from another sudo user in ssh ?
<kuranevi> i have any questions...
<Dr_willis_> brian__,  run the command 'xterm' or 'gnome-terminal' same as you are running   the browser
<brian__> betrayd, I was using 'DISPLAY="0.0" chroumium-browser &' and then DISPLAY="0.1" chroumium-browser
<brian__> but spelling if right ofcourse..
<Dr_willis_> zwirc,  root user has no password by default.  did you set one?
<wilee-nilee> jMyles, Not sure why you ask me about IOMMU,
<zwirc> Dr_willis: yes
<zwirc> but cant remember it because il never use root
<jMyles> compdoc: There's no option in my bios that is called IOMMU, nor any that seems like it might be a synonym.
<zwirc> but have a sudo user
<jMyles> wilee-nilee: Wrong guy :-)
<zwirc> so can i sudo passwd root?
<Jordan_U> zwirc: You can, but you shouldn't (and we don't support doing so).
<kuranevi> is my ubuntu studio a Xfce version?
<Dr_willis_> zwirc,   its best to not have a password set for root.. since you never use root.. its sort of pointless to have one set
<betrayd> brian__: your syntax, should be :0.1 and :0.0 (dualhead?)
<wilee-nilee> kuranevi, How would we know?
<zwirc> Dr_willis: but i already have one set, so why not change it?
<Dr_willis_> zwirc,  because its considered a security issue
<senthil__> Dr_willis_ now i am trying pidgin client as irc.. looks good tome !!
<Dr_willis_> senthil__,  pidgin is a rather poor irc client in many ways
<brian__> betrayd, it was, sorry, I don't have had sshd installed so I am retyping it and forgetting stuff.  Probably not the effective way, I should just install sshd for the time being
<Dr_willis_> !info mdm
<ubottu> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<senthil__> Dr_willis.. y so?? can u tell me
<compdoc> jMyles, I thought you said, but what brand/model is the nic?
<Dr_willis_> senthil__,  xchat or weechat are all i really use.
<mzaza> I can't get to BIOS settings or boot menu, ubuntu grub shows up no matter what hotkeys i press. I'm on a 64 bit machine.
<Jordan_U> zwirc: "sudo passwd -l root" will disable root login again.
<Dr_willis_> senthil__,  pidgin is an IM client that can do irc.. but irc is not its primary focus. so its lacking in many irc client features
<jMyles> compdoc: The network devices are Realtek RTL8111/8168 and National Semiconducter DP83815
<senthil__> Dr_willis_ features like can u b specific? wat does u see in weechat thatdoes't ve in pidgin. just wanted to know
<Dr_willis_> senthil__,  wee chat is fully scriptable and has smart filters
<Dr_willis_> pidgin can barely do anything..
<compdoc> jMyles, are you defining the nic in /etc/network/interfaces? On one system of mine, the onboard RTL8111 is not seen as eth0
<jMyles> compdoc: No.  Only lo is defined.  That's how the installer left things.
<nobbler> Hi.  Update killed my grub.  In rescue when insmodding linux i get 'error: symbol not found: 'grub_disk_dev_list'' - livecd/usb is no option ;( any hints or explanation for this error?
<compdoc> jMyles, just a sec while I boot up a machine
<brian__> Dr_willis_, If I specify, xterm, it loads in one of the monitors, other appears to blank.  I would guess it loads 2 xterm windows in the same monitor.  Ignoring the DISPLAY=* command..
<jMyles> compdoc: modprobe natsemi gives me: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod.c:554 kmod_search_moddep: could not open moddep file
<Dr_willis_> Night all...
<betrayd>  Dr_willis  gnite
<mustafa_> i upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 and i started having problems now i am trying to reinstall it from usb disk and i can't get to the boot menu disk! would someone please help before i get a dcc
<mustafa_> *dc
<MonkeyDust> a dc?
<compdoc> jMyles, could you pastebin the output of:   ls -al /sys/class/net/*
<mustafa_> MonkeyDust: disconnect
<mustafa_> MonkeyDust: unreliable network, just as my current installation
<jMyles> compdoc: The machine isn't connected, so I can't easily pastebin it.  Looking at the output, it's a symlink that points to ../../devices/virtual/net/lo
<compdoc> thats all?
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  start be describing what you tried, before you came here
<betrayd> mustafa_: do you still have your old install?
<jMyles> compdoc: Yep, just the one symlink.  Nothing else in that directory.
<betrayd> we lost him
<betrayd> guess he got his dc after all
<mustafa_> MonkeyDust: could you assist?
<compdoc> jMyles, likely because networking isnt set up. do you use network manager? if not you should add an entry in /etc/network/interfaces
<nobbler> Can anyone on 13.4 grep in his *mod files of grub if this symbol apppears anywhere?
<cordor> Nothing_Much: you are right. got fglrx-legacy working but old xorg doesn't seems compatible with gnome-shell or unity. using openbox now.
<brian__> I'm guessing there has to be something in nodm.conf that specifies multiple sessions.  No idea what though.
<senthil6> Dr_willis_ now i am using weechat.. looks good (except n terminal)
<mustafa_> I shouldn't face that problem, I am on a socalled stable release. Why you are changing things to be more complicated. And why should I do all of that to get assistance. I installed linux because i though it would be reliable, not have upgrade to stable release with strange problems. and then can't remove the OS!! It's like jailing someone inside your free opensource OS!
<jMyles> compdoc: I think I have a bigger problem.  I seem to be running kernel version 3.5.0-17
<compdoc> jMyles, didnt you say raring?
<jMyles> compdoc: (based on uname -r)
<betrayd> mustafa_: why don't we begin with the exact problem, now that you've let that off your chest
<jMyles> compdoc: Yep, raring.  Just installed from a live USB.  However, I did keep home and swap partitions from a previous install....
<compdoc> 3.8.0-19-generic is current
<jMyles> compdoc: ls /boot doesn't show that kernel, only 3.8.0-19
<wilee-nilee> nobbler, without a live cd/usb all you can do is manual boot grub possibly
<jMyles> compdoc: Yeah, I know.  I was surprised to see the output of uname of course.  :-)
<jMyles> compdoc: So, it's now obvious that these modules aren't loading because it's looking in /lib/3.5.0-17
<compdoc> jMyles, you installed some package?
<mustafa_> betrayd: I can't get into the boot menu or the BIOS settings, the grub loads just after the vaio logo
<brian__> betrayd, Anything in here look like I could set the display/session?
<jMyles> compdoc: Nope.  No packages installed.  I can't get online.
<compdoc> jMyles, maybe its left over in grub
<jMyles> compdoc: same thought.  rebooting and checking grub menu.
<nobbler> Wilee-nilee: these trys give me abovementioned error,  i guess id have to insmod the right module before,  but dont know which,  hence the request for someone to grep
<jMyles> compdoc: grub menu says 3.8.0-19-generic
<jMyles> compdoc: I'm trying recovery mode.
<betrayd> brian__: have you psted your custom xsession somewhere i can look at
<mustafa_> betrayd: By the boot menu I mean boot from usb disk or hdd
<jMyles> compdoc: Nope.  uname -r still says 3.5.0-17-generic
<brian__> betrayd, I will, it is very simple though
<betrayd> mustafa_: most BIOSes have F12 to do that
<compdoc> jMyles, heh, very weird. maybe you need to erase the whole drive
<MonkeyDust> mustafa_  the BIOS loads, before ubuntu does
<jMyles> compdoc: I can't easily do that.  Any hunch about how this is possible?
<mustafa_> betrayd: Yes I have F10 and it worked in Ubuntu 12.10 and Windows 8 but it doesn't work after upgrading to 13.04
<brian__> betrayd, This is all I have that I am testing with.  http://pastebin.com/k2p7knr0
<betrayd> brian__: 1 sec
<compdoc> jMyles, never seen such a thing. I have seen packages that dont undertand raring yet, because its so new.
<mustafa_> MonkeyDust: Yes, it doesn't take any input grub loads anyway. When this problem happened due to uefi i fixed it from inside the ubuntu
<betrayd> brian__: why the quotes
<thenoob> Help-me please! (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brian__> betrayd, I don't know, saw them somewhere, I'll remove and refresh
<Slaizer> Hi all, I dont understand oneubuntu-client at all. It is not uploading all my files. How come? been here before and disgust this. it is quite frustrating.
<Jordan_U> jMyles: What is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"?
<KommaH> Hey everyone. Could I get someone to help walk me through connecting to wireless via terminal?
<KommaH> Right now, I
<betrayd> wait brian__ bec they're in a script my guess
<mustafa_> mustafa_: i ment windows, this problem happened in windows 8 and i was able to trun it off from inside the windows, to get the bios settings. something releated to uefi or something like that
<KommaH> Right now, I'm having a few issues.
<thenoob> 6 months that was reported and so far nothing!
<betrayd> brian__: couple things to try
<thenoob> I'm from Brazil and not speak English. :(
<CitrusFlower> Hi. I cant update to VLC 2.0. It is stuck on VLC Luggage. I have tried two different PPAs and even disabled all ordinary ubuntu software sources
<betrayd> brian__: if it erors because of syntax precede the colon with \
<betrayd> brian__: (after removing quotes)
<CitrusFlower> But no matter how many times I remove and reinstall vlc it is still on vlc luggage 1.1.2
<betrayd> brian__: also put another '&' after 2nd browser commands
<jrib> CitrusFlower: apt-cache policy vlc   (I'll brb)
<jMyles> Jordan_U: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic root=UUID=<some uuid> ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<betrayd>  he'll b rib =)
<CitrusFlower> jrib: Ok Ill do it and see what the output is
<mustafa_> betrayd: could you please continue your assitance?
<CitrusFlower> betrayd: Dont mess with him! He is HELPING me :-P
<mustafa_> Anyone has experience with UEFI BIOS???
<Guest70950> yes
<Guest70950> on the UEFI
<juan_> Hello. I am new here, How can I change of chanel? Thanks
<Jordan_U> jMyles: That is bizzarre. What is the output of "md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic"?
<mustafa_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079168
<thenoob> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1063965) Can anyone fix this bug? Please! Makes 6 months that reported and so far nothing. :'(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1063965 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Choppy sound in 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Guest70950> what are you trying to do to the yefi bios
<jMyles> Jordan_U: :-)
<betrayd> brian__: i see why the second one is in limbo, put an & after it, now something different should happen
<juan_> I need to go to Ubuntu.es
<invariant> thenoob, you weren't expecting Ubuntu people to ever fix anything, were you?
<invariant> thenoob, Ubuntu just collects bugs such that the world can look at how much they are doing wrong.
<CitrusFlower> Ok when I do apt-cache policy vlc I get the following output: http://pastebin.com/pwEYuBtF
<thenoob> invariant, I'm a new in Linux and I'm from Brazil and not speak English!
<betrayd> brian__: or try a combo, one an xterm the other a browser
<invariant> thenoob, if you want them fixed, you fix it yourself, or you pay someone.
<bazhang> invariant, thats not helpful. stop
<CitrusFlower> I have added ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily
<jMyles> Jordan_U: 91833c751222eab625523ffe5f54af3c3 (had to type it)
<juan_> Well. I need to download this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z77eZMfiyoY&list=UUcX1QcSqYFqFIE2IbxKhAyA How can I do, please?
<invariant> bazhang, Ubuntu is not much different from Windows here, except that you can choose the vendor.
<bazhang> juan_, with firefox download helper
<juan_> thanks
<bazhang> invariant, take the chat elsewhere
<bazhang> !pt | thenoob
<ubottu> thenoob: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<invariant> bazhang, oh, right, this is for "support".
<betrayd> thenoob: what about alternative sound, tried other live CDs? you might get sound
<Jordan_U> Would someone running Ubunu 13.04 mind posting the output of "md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic" so that I can compare it to jMyles's output?
<thenoob> bazhang, The Brazilian community did not help me then I came to see if someone here can help!
<mustafa_> Would someone please assist me in getting into BIOS? Can't get into bios after ubuntu installation
<compdoc> deacc3c3a21beb4913c43a00bb6d5e01  /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
<jMyles> Jordan_U: You've gone full on investigator :-)
<jMyles> compdoc, Jordan_U : WHAT?!!!
<Draxelis> skype doesnt work on ubuntu 13.04. I read that skype 4.0 should work, where can I get one?
<compdoc> thats 64bit server
<betrayd> mustafa_: ubuntu can't change THAT far into your system otherwise it'd be a virus
<jMyles> compdoc, Jordan_U: I swear to you, I did not take an old version of the kernel and name it vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic
<thenoob> betrayd, What alternative sound? I'm on Ubuntu 13.04
<Angelic``> How to change themes without ubuntu-tweak which won't allow me to choose my own downloaded theme?
<Guest70950> which version of ubuntu did you install
<brian__> betrayd, I had a url specified on the end of it, so I know which is running, based on google.com or microsoft.com -- I am now trying it with a & on the end of the second line.  Removing the quotes on the display, didn't change anything.  What is strange is it rotates which monitor is used.  Sometimes it loads the browsers in the left, other times in the right
<vonkrolok> GLib.GException: File does not exist (in `gio-sharp') happens when drag&dropping tracks from iPod Touch 2ndGen to music library in Banshee... can anybody help?
<betrayd> brian__: ok getting somehwere...no?
<thenoob> betrayd, I've tried Xubuntu, Debian, Lubuntu, Kubuntu and all have this problem!
<CitrusFlower> Ok so I repeat if its ok :-/ : I cant update to vlc 2.0. I'm stuck on vlc 1.1.12 the luggage. Output of apt-cache policy vlc is this: http://pastebin.com/pwEYuBtF
<CitrusFlower> I have ubuntu oneric
<Jordan_U> jMyles: However it happened, I'm guessing that "md5sum /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic" from someone who had that kernel would match your md5sum.
<betrayd> thenoob: try pulse?
<jMyles> Jordan_U: Wouldn't you love to know for sure? :-)  I'm guessing you're right.
<tefter> thenoob: try http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/pulseaudio-discuss/2011-December/012342.html disable front mic with this program
<thesilence84> hey guys, quick question:  Suspending my portege z935 works the first time, but the second fails.  I get:
<thesilence84> error:  command pacmd list failed with exit code 1 no pulseaudio daemon running or not running as session daemon
<jMyles> Jordan_U: But how?  How does the ubuntu installer copy that file to /boot?  How could it have gotten the wrong version?  And from where?
<Jordan_U> jMyles: No idea.
<thenoob> tefter, Tank you!
<mustafa_> betrayd: Virus on Ubuntu?
<compdoc> jMyles, did you say you installed from usb?
<mustafa_> betrayd: I heared sometimes Ubuntu misses the BIOS configuration
<jMyles> compdoc: Yes.
<betrayd> mustafa_: is this one of them uefi PCs
<thenoob> betrayd, I've never seen.
<compdoc> what did you use to create the usb?
<mustafa_> betrayd: yes
<Slaizer> why can i upload large files, e.g. above 500 mb on my personal ubuntu cloud?
<Slaizer> not*
<bazhang> Slaizer, try #ubuntuone ?
<Jordan_U> jMyles: To fix this you can probably just re-install the kernel package, but I'm downloading the .deb for vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic to check the md5sum just to confirm.
<betrayd> brian__: check the browser setting, maybe 'start with page from last time' is the Home Page setting
<wilee-nilee> CitrusFlower, Orignially I had to add a ppa to get vlc 2 I still use it, not sure but I would think it s now in the repos.
<betrayd> brian__: that might be why they're 'switching'
<brian__> betrayd, It didn't load at all with both lines having the &
<jMyles> Jordan_U: Thanks dude.  :-)
<_LECHERO> ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ http://www.milk4men.uni.me㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ http://www.milk4men.uni.me ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ http://www.milk4men.uni.me ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ http://www.milk4men.uni.me ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ ㋡ http://www.milk4men.uni.me
<Draxelis> does SKYPE work for you guys!??????????????
<brian__> betrayd, I think it is set to no special page loaded.. I'll check
<jMyles> Jordan_U, compdoc: I'm booting to the live USB again to poke around
<wilee-nilee> CitrusFlower, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/quantal/universe/base/vlc
<CitrusFlower> wilee-nilee: I dont have quantal, I have oneric
<CitrusFlower> wilee-nilee: Ooops, I see a deb-package. Are you referring to that??
<brian__> betrayd, Ok, here is something intriguing.. It loads the first browser in the right monitor.  If I alt+f4 it, it then loads the second browser in the left monitor.  Which is closer to it working.  Where both monitors should have browsers at the same time..
<wilee-nilee> CitrusFlower, No, however you are less than two weeks from end of life you might consider an upgrade at this point.
<betrayd> brian__: you took out the first & it then goes to thenext line in the script
<jeanbaptiste> Is it possible to disable commercial software from showing in ubuntu software center?
<Nothing_Much> Did somebody say something to me
<Nothing_Much> ?
<mustafa_> wilee-nilee: do u have experience with uefi bios?
<Jordan_U> jMyles: md5sum vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic: 91833c75122eab625523ffe5f54af3c3  vmlinuz-3.5.0-17-generic :)
<betrayd> brian__: goes to the next line in the script when the first one exits
<mustafa_> betrayd: yes it is, could u further assist?
<betrayd> mustafa_: have no experience with flawed-from-factory HW
<betrayd> iow, i dont use uefi-encumbered pos
<Jordan_U> betrayd: Please watch your language.
<bucky> mustafa what are you trying to with the UFEI bios
<CitrusFlower> I have uninstalled vlc but something still happens when I execute command "vlc". What more package must I uninstall?
<brian__> betrayd, that is what is weird, I left it in there.. The first line had &, let me try a few things and report back
<bucky> my typing is terrible today
<mustafa_> bucky: Nothing, it's just when i reboot and click F10 to get devices i want to boot from it doesn't respond to my input and goes directly to grub.
<jMyles> Jordan_U: Incredible.  I'd love to know how.  I'm poking around now on the live USB.
<KI4RO> part
<compdoc> jMyles, most ppl like unetbootin to create usb installers
<betrayd> k, good luck brian__
<Jordan_U> jMyles: I'd love to know how it happened as well.
<CitrusFlower> executing "vlc" initializes a program in the prompt that says "vlc media player 1.1.12". I wanna get rid of it but I've already done apt-get remove vlc
<jMyles> compdoc: I used unetbootin for this one.  Do you think that might have something to do with it?
<Angelic``> Thank you folks.
<compdoc> maybe unetbootin isnt ready for raring?
<Angelic``> Ubuntu is too damn complicated. I am going back to Windows. Thanks for the help folks.
<compdoc> heh
<bucky> what version of ubuntu are you running
<betrayd>  learning curve,1
<wilee-nilee> mustafa_,  Nope I refer user to the ubuntu forum for UEFI, it is a waste of time here.
<Angelic``> bucky: Ubuntu 12.10
<wilee-nilee> users*
<Nothing_Much> What's complicated about Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> not much
<ardian> Hi I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed and I want to install the last version of KDE 4.10, how do I install it
<thesilence84> freaking suspend is whats complicated
<Angelic``> Nothing_Much: Everything is 'command-based'. I am used of everything being just about GUI based which is Windows.
<thesilence84> its driving me nuts
<bazhang> ardian, try in #kubuntu
<bucky> when you installed 12-10 did you do a fresh install or upgrade
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: Are you actually able to interact with the grub menu at boot or has the firmware still not initialised the keyboard at that point?
<AbdullahDean> hi, i just registered my name for the first time. what should i do now?
<Nothing_Much> Command-based is easy once you get the hang of it, learning something new is obviously gonna take some time, but I do somewhat agree that there needs to be more GUI based stuff.
<compdoc> Angelic``, there can be some command line stuff setting it up I gues, but there are guis for most things
<brian__> betrayd, well, no idea.  No matter what I put in the bash script, it only wants to put one browser up at a time.  Maybe there is something to chromium not wanted to have two windows open without a cmdline argument added
<wilee-nilee> AbdullahDean, wait a couple of weeks and ask for a cloak in #freenode
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu actually was one of the first distros that had a GUI for an installer
<AbdullahDean> thanks wilee. what's a cloak?
<Nothing_Much> What problems, specifically did you have Angelic``?
<wilee-nilee> AbdullahDean, It hides user info like your IP.
<Nothing_Much> *Angelic``
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: I can interact with it
<AbdullahDean> thanx
<Angelic``> Is there a way I can transfer all my media from Ubuntu without losing it on my way back to Windows
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: OK, then it sounds like all we need to do is add a proper entry to grub that will boot Windows via UEFI.
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: It's just directly after the Vaio Logo I get Grub. Note that I changed my BIOS settings from UEFI to legacy.
<Angelic``> back to Windows 8*
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: I don't want to boot windows. I want to boot USB Flash drive to reinstall Ubuntu again.
<wilee-nilee> AbdullahDean, There are channel commands to do other things, you can look on here, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jMyles> Jordan_U, compdoc: I see no evidence of any sort.  Shall I try chrooting and installing the latest kernel package?
<Nothing_Much> External hard drive dude
<Jordan_U> jMyles: Yes.
<Jordan_U> jMyles: What is the creation time on that kernel file? What is the creation time of other files in /boot/?
<brian__> betrayd, well that wasnt it.  When I alt+f4 the first browser, then it loads the xterm window in the opposite monitor.  I feel like it is so close.
<Nothing_Much> Angelic``, do you have an external drive?
<betrayd> brian__: it
<betrayd> still doing things in sequence?
<jMyles> Jordan_U: April 9 12:53
<jMyles> Jordan_U: For the vmlinuz.  The initrd is today at 19:12
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: So you're currently booting Ubuntu via BIOS (with CSM), is your Windows installation UEFI based or BIOS based?
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: I have no OS installed other than Ubuntu.
<brian__> betrayd, hot damn!  I was missing the & on the first line after I changed it to load xterm on the second line... Now it works with chrome in the right and xterm in the left!
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: Ahh, I understand now.
<brian__> betrayd, I've been killing myself and its a chromium thing
<jMyles> Jordan_U: I have forgotten how to do a simple chroot and install a package.  Is there a link with simple instructions?
<betrayd> brian__: w00t progress
<Nothing_Much> Can somebody tell me why I get a black screen on TF2 when I use the Nouveau drivers?
<betrayd> brian__: sure you want to stay with one type of browser
<Angelic``> Nothing_Much: I have a flash drive and that is it..
<betrayd> brian__: for troubleshooting
<brian__> betrayd, Well, I am checking for some argument for specify the window name or something to avoid a double creation.  If that doesnt work, I'll use firefox too for testing
<betrayd> brian__: ok
<Nothing_Much> Angelic`` then you either need to re-download everything, use a Cloud service, or learn more about Ubuntu/Linux in general.
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: Unfortunately, if the only way to get back to your boot firmware's setup screens is by changing a UEFI variable (which is how you did it before, or rather what Windows did to get the menu to show at the next boot), you can only change UEFI variables from an OS that was booted via UEFI.
<netlar> How would I share a folder between users on the same computer?
<carrera> which version of 13.04 do I need to detect RAID 0 partitions created with 12.04?
<lmat> netlar: Add them both to the same group?
<betrayd> Angelic``: yeah its kind of a commitment, learning curve and all...
<Jordan_U> carrera: Server or mini.iso.
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: And since I can't boot from any device other than HDD, I am stuck forever with my current OS :D ?
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, but take that chance, I did it with both OS X and a buncha different distros
<Nothing_Much> It's pretty neat once you have the knowledge to work around almost every OS/Desktop environment
<netlar> Do I do that in terminal?
<betrayd> netlar: most times, a filemanager would let you browse
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: If the only way to get back to your fimrmware configuration screens is by changing UEFI variables, yes. I doubt that's the only way though. Have you looked at your motherboard's documentation, or called the company's tech support?
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: No, I'll search for it.
<mustafa_> Jordan_U: Thanks...
<carrera> Jordan_U, thanks u sir.  I don't want to install the server for reason that I can tell u later but I tried the mini.iso lastnight.  I didn't even have to use the nomodeset option to bypass the Nouveau driver (it crashes with my nVidia M360 ). However, mini.iso did NOT detect my wireless card. Does it need Ethernet?
<Jordan_U> mustafa_: Also, you can install any other OS you want, you'll just have to jump through a lot of hoops to do so without being able to boot from any other media.
<lmat> netlar: If you're addressing me, please write my nick so I'll see it :)
<lmat> netlar: I do everything in framebuffer ^_^
<Jordan_U> carrera: Yes, IIRC it needs an ethernet connection.
<SupaYoshi> Hi does anyone know how to select the best apt-get servers? I am using a vps, and it's connecting with IPV6 to archive.ubuntu.com
<Angelic``> betrayd: Exactly which is why I learned my lesson when I ditched Windows.
<SupaYoshi> But its really slow
<SupaYoshi> So I cant really install anything easily with apt-get :P
<carrera> Jordan_U, IIRC?
<SupaYoshi> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
<SupaYoshi> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::22)]
<SupaYoshi> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::22)
<netlar> lmat: sorry
<supertough> to change from left button menu to right gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides button-layout ":minimize,maximize,close"
<Jordan_U> carrera: If I Recall Correctly
<carrera> Jordan_U, thanks!  :)
<betrayd> Angelic``: ouch
<Jordan_U> carrera: You're welcome :)
<wilee-nilee> !paste > SupaYoshi
<ubottu> SupaYoshi, please see my private message
<lomo7> why when i set on bios boot from usb to install ubuntu, it loads automatic the current ubutnu??
<carrera> Jordan_U,  you're awesome!
<SupaYoshi> Thnx
<CitrusFlower> I've added ppa:videolan/stable-daily and disabled all other software sources, and yet apt-cache policy vlc shows nothing
<lomo7> I can't boot from any USB device after installing ubuntu...
<SupaYoshi> I didnt know you could do that.
<SupaYoshi> I tried to make it as small as i could already :P
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, Sometimes that happens use the oer session boot outside the bios.
<CitrusFlower> It says "(none)" both for installed and candidate
<wilee-nilee> per*
<lomo7> wilee-nilee: how can i force it to boot from usb?
<carrera> Jordan_U, unfortunately, I don't have access to Ethernet in my apartment so I have to go over to my little cousin's place to try the mini.iso.
<CitrusFlower> I've added ppa:videolan/stable-daily and also updated apt-get. Still apt-cache policy vlc gives nothing
<lameuser> iàm trying to
<carrera> Why did they get rid of the alternate?
<lmat> netlar: So, if I'm correct, place both users in the same group (see /etc/group) then, have the file you want both to be able to access be owned by that group
<lmat> netlar: kapish?
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, Not sure of a force but try the boot from menu I mentioned mine is accessed with f12 at powering on yours may be different.
<Jordan_U> carrera: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-August/035675.html
<netlar> lmat: I hope so
<Layke> Permission question.. Can I set a directory to chown.. nobody:nogroup and set chmod to 600... I want a read only directory for FTP
<Atum> Test
<bazhang> !permissions | Layke
<ubottu> Layke: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<SupaYoshi> Anyone know how to swithc to IPV4 for ubuntu update servers? (apt-get update, etc)
<bazhang> Atum, try #test
<SupaYoshi> Its using IPV6 and its really slow
<Atum> #test
<lomo7> wilee-nilee: f12 not responding..
<lomo7> for menu..
<wilee-nilee> CitrusFlower, oneric s not in that ppa.
<carrera> Jordan_U, are u one of the devs?
<Jordan_U> carrera: No.
<lnostdal> hi, ok  13.04 has horrible graphics performance  (Intel GPU here) ..    is there some way to fix this or downgrade to 12.10?
<CitrusFlower> wilee-nilee: ok thx. I give up
<bazhang> lnostdal, downgrade is full reinstall
<lnostdal> ok, perhaps i'll do that then ..    this is useless
<wilee-nilee> CitrusFlower, Have you considered upgrading 12.04 will get you vlc 2 and 5 years support.
<CitrusFlower> wilee-nilee: I say this once. Everytime I update ubuntu my system gets deeply f*cked up for weeks to come
<CitrusFlower> wilee-nilee: No offense, but that is entering a sh*t hole with no ending in sight
<wilee-nilee> CitrusFlower, Please don't swear and do a fresh install.
<compdoc> I run apt-get upgrade a lot
<Jordan_U> CitrusFlower: Please watch your langue (askterisks or not).
<supertough> ubuntu loves to install junks into your system
<CitrusFlower> wilee-nilee: ok no swearing. But fresh install is the worst kind
<supertough> I don't use evolution uninstall that will also get rid of ubuntu unity
<Angelic``> peace folks!
<supertough> gnome-do is amazing better than Unity Lens
<Jordan_U> CitrusFlower: Staying on one release forever is not tenable, especially not a non-LTS release, and especially not if you want the latest versions of software.
<tsquar3d_> Hey... I lost unity somehow.. window borders, toolbar, etc.
<wilee-nilee> !details > tsquar3d_
<ubottu> tsquar3d_, please see my private message
<lmat> What is ubuntu alternate? I'm looking at the alternate downloads page and see server, desktop, and alternate.
<jMyles> I just installed linux-headers-generic, but it did not put a new vmlinuz file in my /boot.  Is it supposed to?
<lmat> Is it a different set of software? A text-based installation script?
<betrayd> jMyles: no just header
<lmat> oh sure, right after I ask I find.  Nevermind!
<Jordan_U> jMyles: No. linux-headers is a bunch of .h files.
<lmat> Looks like it has a different installation routine so that you can choose more options or something.
<Jordan_U> jMyles: Install linux-image
<jMyles> Jordan_U: So what do I do?  To get the new vmlinuz file to go there?
<lmat> I guess this is how I would go about creating a really lean ubuntu installation?
<wilee-nilee> lmat, The alternate is a net install now I believe.
<jMyles> Jordan_U: Oh really? :-\  Well I already rebooted and I have no network connection again.  Can I just run make from /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic?
<lmat> wilee-nilee: ahh, good to know :)
<compdoc> jMyles, Im not sure what youre going to use the system for, but I would just reinstall. what if other things are hosed now?
<nibbler_> wilee-nilee: resolved it - with a live-usb actually, but not with its live (linux) part, just just with a working grub i found on it (/ is bcached and encrypted, so not too easy to fix with a random live cd...)
<Jordan_U> jMyles: No.
<jMyles> compdoc: Will reinstalling fix it?  I got where I am by reinstalling.
<wilee-nilee> nibbler_, Ah, cool,
<compdoc> jMyles, well, that needs fixing too
<compdoc> jMyles, Im just thinking there may be references to that wrong kernel in other places
<compdoc> doubtful your installer stopped there
<AbdullahDean> what are some good irc channels
<AbdullahDean> ?
<compdoc> good for what purpose?
<bazhang> !alis | AbdullahDean
<ubottu> AbdullahDean: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<AbdullahDean> good for learning about linux
<AbdullahDean> thanks
<jMyles> Jordan_U: Installing linux-image still doesn't seem to do it.  How can I repopulate my /boot?
<wilee-nilee> jMyles, If you are crooting to add the kernel are you running update-grub
<wilee-nilee> chrooting*
<compdoc> The update-grub command is used to generate and update the menu.lst
<jMyles> wilee-nilee: Well I don't want to run update-grub until I have the right vmlinuz
<tgm4883> Is there an ISO somewhere for a 32-bit iMac?
<tannji> any twitter experts in here?  = )
<netlar> Imat: I added a new group that both users belong to
<netlar> Imat: but now how do I add a folder to that group so that both users have access to that folder
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, I think this is a 32 bit. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, can I use the standard i386 iso?
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, the mac one is 64-bit
<s3b`> Hey, compiz is using so much CPU usage on idle that it makes it pretty much unusable http://i.imgur.com/UF9Tpiz.png
<s3b`> Idles at 40-60% and spikes to 100% anytime something is clicked
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, look on the bottom of the list, ah I just saw a link from the forums that linked to ubuntu,com for a 32 bit, hold on.
<lmat> Just to let you know, the alternate installation is a waste of time. If you can, just stick to the desktop one ^_^
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, I'm burning a 32-bit regular iso as a test
<Jordan_U> jMyles: "apt-get update" first so that it installs a new kernel package, or "sudo apt-get remove --reinstall linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic".
<hd5770> is Ubuntu safe to use on a ssd ?
<ThatOneRoadie> hd5770: Yes, but don't forget to consider whether or not you want to trim the SSD
<wilee-nilee> tgm4883, I believe it works.
<ThatOneRoadie> See http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<ThatOneRoadie> tgm4883: 32-bit ISOs will work on 64-bit hardware, but not the other way around.
<jMyles> Jordan_U: You just barely beat me to it.  I had just run that command when your comment popped up. :-)
<jMyles> Jordan_U: So yeah, that did it.  Now to reboot.
<tgm4883> ThatOneRoadie, right, but this is specifically for an Imac, which IDK if that differs or not
<s3b`> can you get unity 2d on ubuntu 13.04"
<s3b`> ?*
<ThatOneRoadie> tgm4883: Nope! Hooray for standards in processor design!
<bazhang> !info unity-2d | s3b`
<ubottu> s3b`: unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0daily13.04.18~13.04-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 98 kB
<tgm4883> ThatOneRoadie, well, specifically what I mean is that there is a special AMD64 Mac ISO, but not a i386 Mac ISO
<tgm4883> ThatOneRoadie, but it does look like I can boot the regular desktop i386 ISO on an iMac, which makes me wonder why a special ISO is needed for AMD64 iMacs
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Because the 32 bit image doesn't have UEFI support, while the 64 bit image does (yes, I meant exactly what I said :).
<matzipan> anyone around from the ubunt-sdk team/
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, that is what I thought, but I don't know enough about iMacs to know if the 32-bit ones use UEFI or not
<hd5770> ThatOneRoadie guess i need TRIM to save the life of my SSD
<Neytiri> how long should a fresh install of 12.4 take
<Laidback_Guy> anyone here alive?
<matzipan> Neytiri: 30 mins
<matzipan> hey guys, anyone from the ubuntu-sdk team?
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: 32 bit intel Macs use EFI (which is not quite the same as UEFI), as do 64 bit intel macs. But their EFI implementation (on earlier machines) doesn't handle disks designed to be bootable with both UEFI (What new non-mac PC's use instead of BIOS) and BIOS systems.
<Neytiri> ok then theremust be somethign wrong casue its been close to an hour and its not even close yet
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, ah, good to know
<brian__> betrayd, thanks for your help.. I am getting a little at a time.  I have them both loaded now, I had to specify --user-data-dir=/blah for them to load in seperate instances.  I need to config them now as all, they are loading with some crazy window sizes
<tannji> hd5770:  Read this, it helped me on my install  http://preview.tinyurl.com/ctk2vbu
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: So, ironically, by removing [U]EFI support in the image, it allows Apple's firware to not choke, and lets it boot via their BIOS implementation.
<chaos7theory> If /proc/cpuinfo is reporting the wrong frequency, is that a bug I should report?
<tgm4883> Jordan_U, so in other words... Bad Apple, no cookie
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: :)
<Geveze-User-203> s.a
<Geveze-User-203> hi
<betrayd> brian__: some apps work with --geometry WxH+X+Y just in case. Best o luck
<Geveze-User-203> :)
<usr13_> Jordan_U: (or to whom it may concern):  Why can't a 32bit ISO be burned to a USB stick that is partitioned with GTP scheme?
<tannji> hd5770:  oops, meant this link:  http://tinyurl.com/ctk2vbu
<Jordan_U> usr13_: 1: iso files aren't "burned" to USB drives, they're either copied bit for bit to the drive (via dd) or their contents are copied as files to a filesystem on the USB drive, and then a bootloader is installed to the drive. 2: You can make a 32 bit Ubuntu LiveUSB with a drive using GPT, if not with Ubuntu's startup disk creater (I've never tried) then with grub manually.
<usr13_> Jordan_U: I stand corrected, the term "burned" is not accurate in reguards to creating USB installer.
<usr13_> Jordan_U: ... I only used the term burned in an attempt to be breif
<chaos7theory> usr13_: I wouldn't suggest partitioning a USB with GPT as as I understand it uses more overhead due to the protective MBR it also uses and having the table on both the beginning and the end of the disk for anti-corruption sakes. GPTs would be more useful on a hard drive where you expect to use more than 4 primary partitions. Most importantly, GPT isn't so widely compatible outside of Linux. For isntance, in Windows it only can be writ
<chaos7theory> ten over with 64-bit Windows using UEFI, which in turn is only supporting for 7+.
<chaos7theory> On top of that, I don't believe Mac, as well as Windows, supports detecting and mounting multiple partitions from a USB Drive.
<bambam1> Is it just me or is Ubuntu Software Center very slow? I'm able to install everything I need really quickly with synaptic (or through apt-get), but for some reason Ubuntu Software Center is painfully slow
<usr13_> chaos7theory: How do we create a UEFI System Partition?  (Do you have an alternative?)
<chaos7theory> You'd have to use a partitioning software to make sure only the needed partition is primary whereas the rest are logical.
<chaos7theory> usr13_: What're you trying to do exactly?
<usr13_> chaos7theory: If you do not know what the conversation is about, why then did you enter it?
<hd5770> •tannji• coool
<chaos7theory> usr13_: Just a heads up on avoiding GPT unnecessarily for flash drives
<linuxuz3r> i have written a server and client program in java. when i connect to localhost and router ip i get connected but when i use my isp ip i cannot get connected. does anyone know how to setup windows firewall so that when i connect to my isp ip i can get connected?
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu firewall even
<tannji> bambam1: which version of Ubuntu?
<Turk> hi
<Jordan_U> chaos7theory: usr13_: GPT loses you at most 1 MiB in a drive, that's tiny on almost any drive. Windows Vista+ supports reading and writing to GPT disks on BIOS based systems, just not booting from them. OSX handles multiple partitions on a GPT drive just as well (in a few small ways better than) as it does with msdos labeled drives, and Windows handles multiple parititons on removable media just as well (see: poorly) with GPT and ...
<bambam1> tannji: 13.04, fresh install
<Jordan_U> ... msdos labeled disks.
<SupaYoshi> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::22)] <---- This takes so long
<tannji> bambam1:  ah...  well, if its any consolation, USC was a lot slower on 12.10, lol  It seems to run fine for me now on 13.04 with ssd drives.
<bambam1> tannji: Synaptic seems to run orders of magnitude quicker
<bambam1> Does it take a long time because USC has to ask Amazon and Canonical's other ad partners if it's okay?
<tannji> Bam, that it does.
<tannji> lmao
<tannji> could be...  have them all disabled tho
<Jordan_U> linuxuz3r: Unfortunately that sounds like a problem with your router/modem (a common one) rather than with Ubuntu.
<linuxuz3r> ok
<bambam1> tannji: How do I disable them? I stopped using USC when it first came out because it was a disaster back then, thinking about giving it a second chance
<matzipan> anyone familiar with the SDKHelper qt component? I'm trying to run an app that depends on it. It cannot find it... sorry for spamming the channel. I'm a bit desperate
<chaos7theory> Jordan_U: I can attest to personal experience that Windows has no (built-in) support for multiple partitions, as I use them all the time. I have to use third-party software to change the flags of the partitions around so as to mount a different partition @_@
<Jordan_U> linuxuz3r: Going back a little, at the very least you'll need to enable port forwarding if your router uses NAT, but even then you might only be able to connect using your internet facing ip if you're connecting from another machine from the outside (rather that going out to your router and back into your own network, which for some reason many home routers/modems seem to choke on even though it should be valid).
<SupaYoshi> How can i fix that?
<SupaYoshi> I've another server and its really fast on that.
<trism> matzipan: might ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<tannji> bambam1:  try this:  http://tinyurl.com/bthkdf6
<Jordan_U> chaos7theory: I never said otherwise, I just said that it's not an issue of GPT vs msodos partition labels.
<bambam1> tannji: Thanks
<linuxuz3r> jordan can you try my java program
<tannji> bambam1:  np  = )
<Jordan_U> linuxuz3r: I'm sorry, but no.
<linuxuz3r> Jordan_U,  can you try my java program
<Ponch0> j
<matzipan> trism: thanks
<Ponch0> woot we can ask questions about 13.04 here now, it's no longer taboo
<Ponch0> sacrilege ubuntu 13.04!
<lmat> What is the best way to get a minimal ubuntu system going? No libre office, etc.
<wilee-nilee> lmat, Use the netload and install just / and add what yoo want.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<wilee-nilee> maybe fluxbox or a super light de
<donvito2> sorry, unity 2d is lil bit laggy on my ubuntu 12.04 what should i install , kde or gnome 3.8
<SupaYoshi> fixed
<SupaYoshi> disabled ipv6
<SupaYoshi> very nice now lol
<OerHeks> disable IPv6 saved me 9 sec boottime
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<wilee-nilee> donvito2, kde will not run any faster most likely, 3.8 is in development and only in a ppa.
<wilee-nilee> and not the full 3.8
<Ponch0> how the hell do I shut that stupid scroll bar off that appears never
<donvito2> so i should stay on unity 2d?
<whjms> Ponch0: I believe MyUnity may have an option for bringing the true scroll bar back
<Ponch0> whjms: thank you.
<wilee-nilee> donvito2, Why would you ask us what you should do?
<donvito2> cause its laggy!
<donvito2> so i need help!
<wilee-nilee> donvito, experiment like the rest of us and use what you like. ;)
<whjms> Ponch0: sorry, I don't think MyUnity actually lets you restore the scroll bar. here's some options: http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/classic-scrollbars/
<donvito2> eh wilee-nilee :)
<jMyles> compdoc, Jordan_U: I reinstalled.  Same exact problem.
<Ponch0> whjms: thank you very much.
<Jordan_U> jMyles: Did you say that you installed from a LiveUSB?
<jMyles> Jordan_U: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> whjms, Yes it does.
<Jordan_U> jMyles: When you boot the LiveUSB does it give you the option of performing an integrity check?
<whjms> wilee-nilee: huh. thanks
<wilee-nilee> change remove to install and the next command to the original.
<wilee-nilee> one or the other.
<Ponch0> whjms: when I remove the scroll bar will another be replaced automatically, that site shows how to remove it but I'm not sure if that will just mess me up.
<OerHeks> Ponch0, resart your browser after the tweak
<sigurd> is it ok to run both windows and ubuntu from the same partition?
<OerHeks> *restart
<Ponch0> 0erHeks: thank you.
<trism> Ponch0: for 13.04 all you need is: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal;
<Ponch0> trism: that worked flawlessly
<Ponch0> true win win
<bambam1> There is literally nothing that brings my system (Quad core i5, 8 gigs of ram) to its knees, except Ubuntu Software Center. This is absurd.
<donvito2> wilee-nilee wich version of gnome is stable
<Jordan_U> sig-wall: It's not possible (*ignoring Wubi and other odd, not-recommended things).
<whjms> bambam1: is it updating in the background?
<bambam1> whjms: No
<bambam1> er
<bambam1> sorry, yes, it is
<wilee-nilee> donvito2, Any in the releases is
<bambam1> I'm having it install three packages
<donvito2> okeyy
<bambam1> It is painfully slow when compared to  synpatic or apt-get
<Guest1638> i've installed ubuntu with wubi on the same partition as windows by mistake
<Rhenzar> Sorry for the unrelated question, but does anyone here know of any law-related IRC chat?
<Rhenzar> I don't use IRC very often, wouldn't know where to start.
<Jordan_U> !alis | Rhenzar
<ubottu> Rhenzar: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<stephenmac7> I'm having trouble running eclipse in 13.04: # Problematic frame: # C  [libsoup-2.4.so.1+0x6e009]  soup_session_feature_detach+0x19
<s3b`> How can I enable desktop switching animation on ubuntu 12.04?
<s3b`> workspace*
<Rhenzar> Jordan_U: Thanks, man
<Jordan_U> Rhenzar: You're welcome. In the future, #freenode is for general freenode support.
<stephenmac7> No one?
<Maccer> Hrm. I rebooted ubuntu, and now it won't boot anymore. On the screen there are some messages involving AppArmor and DhClient where it black screens afterwards. I'm also using raring so I'm not sure if this is the right channel.
<wilee-nilee> stephenmac7, Thats one minute you will never get back. ;)
<stephenmac7> wilee-nilee: What do you mean?
<Maccer> I can't access any virtual terminals so I have to alt+sysrq+REISUB
<bambam1> whjms: Is it slow for you?
<bambam1> (USC that is)
<wilee-nilee> stephenmac7, You waited 65 seconds to ask anyone.
<Maccer> Maybe this is an issue with the .19 kernel. I had .17 installed so now I think it's booting.
<Maccer> Yup, weird kernel bug. I'm not sure how to contact now.
<stephenmac7> wilee-nilee: What's wrong with that?
<whjms> bambam1: not for me right now, but it seems that it does hitch up every once in a while, unfortunately
<wilee-nilee> stephenmac7, actually 35 seconds, you have to have patience. ;)
<stephenmac7> wilee-nilee: Problem is this channel is so flooded that no one sees anything
<wilee-nilee> stephenmac7, Not true I can see everything since I loged in.
<stephenmac7> Right, but it never seems like anyone looks back
<bernardo> Hello everybody! I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 and nvidia driver, and I haven't found an answer in forums. Can someone help me please?
<Jordan_U> stephenmac7: If nobody knows the answer to your question, nobody will answer. I saw your original post, but didn't reply because I can't help.
<stephenmac7> Jordan_U: I see.
<Idiot_Astronaut> Hello everybody
<stephenmac7> Well, I think it was better to ask in the eclipse channel
<carrera> bernardo, Hi. User the nomodeset kernel option to boot the installation. Then apt-get nvidia-current
<trism> stephenmac7: I see bug 1167708 but no real info there yet
<ubottu> bug 1167708 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "Eclipse freezes on start after upgrade to 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167708
<stephenmac7> trism: I got an answer in the eclipse channel
<stephenmac7> A temporary fix
<bernardo> carrera: how do I do that?
<SolarBoom> Hi everyone, I installed apache, but can't find where to config
<Idiot_Astronaut> I'd like to connect a kvm guest to the internet through bridging, I've added tap interface to the bridge and can ping/ssh from the host to the guest
<wilee-nilee> bernardo, Can you boot to the desktop?
<Idiot_Astronaut> but still no internet access (gateway from the guest is set to the bridge ip), do any of you guys succeeded in getting this to work?
<Idiot_Astronaut> thanks
<SolarBoom> where located who knows?
<bernardo> wilee-nilee: I can, but there's no dash or anything
<carrera> bernardo, are u installing from a USB?
<bernardo> I upgraded from 12.10
<bernardo> As soon as I upgraded it stopped working
<bernardo> carrera: Ass soon as I upgraded it stopped working
<bernardo> carrega: And I'm pretty sure it's this nvidia optimous thing becasue it has given be problems with 12.10 as well
<SolarBoom> hey guys! httpd.conf where located who knows?
<wilee-nilee> bernardo, Can you cntrl-alt-t a terminal and run software-properties-gtk to get to the additional driver in software sources.
<carrera> bernardo, do u remember installing the nvidia proprietary driver?
<carrera> bernardo, I'm talking about on 12.10
<bernardo> carrera, yes I did. I had it running with bumblebee
<bernardo> wilee-nilee: Which sources should I change?
<anderson> boa noite
<wilee-nilee> bernardo, You mention bumblebee, I'm not sure on the setup there.
<Guest66531> why is there a message in the lower right corner saying that AMD unsupported hardware? I dont use AMD.
 * TheFakeazneD525 looks at the list of names.....
<anderson> oi
<bernardo> wilee-nilee: I have the whole thing uninstalled now. Do you have any idea on how to recover my bars?
<keithzg> Hmmm, trying to boot my Nexus 7 into recovery mode, but I can hold vol+/vol-/pwr for eons and nothing happens. Whether it's on, off, whether it's plugged in or not . . . sigh.
<TheFakeazneD525> well just came here for no reason.....
<bernardo> wilee-nilee: it's not like I reeeeeaally nee the graphics card on ubuntu for that much
<wilee-nilee> bernardo, The key for help though is identifying the associated hardware here. I'm not your best help with your setup as well. ;)
<PoolShark_1> hi
<bin_bash> hi
<bernardo> wilee-nilee: I see. Oh well, thanks for your help though!
<kieppie> hi folks
<Nerdent1ty> Hello!
<PoolShark_1> I'm having some trouble with raid on ubuntu 12.04 desktop... looking at mdstat it is just constantly rebuilding
<bernardo> carrera: Do you have any idea?
<PoolShark_1> all day it's just rebuilding rebuilding rebuilding
<Nerdent1ty> QUESTION: Why ambiance separators are uglishly-white in toolbars, like gedit, rhythmbox, etc? Thanks
<mikolajeg> hi
<PoolShark_1> is it normal for a new raid array to take so long to set up?
<bin_bash> PoolShark_1, what kind of RAID?
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, You want #ubuntu-touch is if you have ubuntu installed on it
<kieppie> I tried doing the upgrade to 13.04 over the weekend & it has now borked my netbook. it's a btrfs on a SSD. it "ran out of space" & lots of digging around showed it was a snapshot-issue - *very* inintuitive! now, when I try to remove the old snapshot, I get btrfs core dumps & "failed to find block number ###"
<PoolShark_1> bin_bash: it's just a bunch of drives I put in a kernel raid with mdadm
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, Do you have fastboot installed?
<bin_bash> PoolShark_1, how long is it taking?
<donvito2> 13.04 its out? damn thats the 13 version that i dont have it on my machine :))
<PoolShark_1> bin_bash: i don't know maybe 3 hours so far
<PoolShark_1> bin_bash: and only at 55%
<keithzg> wilee-nilee: You mean do I have fastboot on my PC? (I don't have Ubuntu installed on it yet; want access to recovery first so I can set up a dual-boot or such).
<bin_bash> PoolShark_1, hm idk. maybe someone else knows.
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, dual booting is not the same on the nexus.
<Nerdent1ty> Hello. I cannot seem to fix the white separators in Ambiance theme (in rhythmbox, gedit, etc)
<Nerdent1ty> is anyone familiar with this?
<wilee-nilee> keithzg, This is ubuntu support, the only ubuntu stuff is at #ubuntu-touch if you want to install, and use a multirom setuo.
<hmms> any good backup soultions for ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> setup*
<hmms> i need to format and reinstall ubuntu
<PoolShark_1> so nobody? :(
<wanksta> if i have ubuntu 12.04 can   be able to upgrade to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> wanksta, I believe you have to go through 12.10 to get there. 12.04 has the longest support though.
<neoark> 12.10 has till next year
<neoark> april 2014
<neoark> 13.04 is only 9 months
<histo> wanksta: yes you will go to 12.10 to 13.04  Incremental releases are always upgraded one at a time. The only time you can jump is LTS to LTS like 10.04 to 12.04 or to 14.04 etc..
<wilee-nilee> hmms, there are number of backups you can use I just save a pckg list of installs and the sources.list and sources.list.d for reinstalls.
<histo> !backup | hmms
<ubottu> hmms: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<histo> !clone | hmms
<ubottu> hmms: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Guest28002> Is ntfs suppoeted on Ubuntu? I have two hard drives that I will connect to Windows 7 but also make available for Ubuntu. Is ntfs the way to go or should I format them another way
<histo> Guest28002: yes it supported
<histo> Guest28002: You should be able to mount them out of the box
<bin_bash> Guest28002, you should not use ntfs for linux.
<histo> Guest28002: the other option is going ext3 and installing a ext3 filesystem extender for windows
<bin_bash> Guest28002, I misread your query. you should be able to mount NTFS in Ubuntu, however, it may be as read-only.
<PoolShark_1> yeah I would not try the still experimental write access ntfs mode in ubuntu
<histo> bin_bash: you can write to ntfs in linux
<PoolShark_1> in linux, yes
<PoolShark_1> but we're talking abotu ubuntu
<histo> Guest28002: bin_bash PoolShark_1 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS#Linux
<bin_bash> histo, sure with the right tools
<bin_bash> but you may have to install them
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_willis> ntfs-3g is installed by default i recall
<rodger_nc> I just updated to 13.04 from the last version 12.10?? and my video works to log into the new OS but when I start an application - most of the time - the video is completely jumbled - I tried resetting the display in system settings but that did not help - not an admin - what do I do....
<histo> rodger_nc: if you are not an admin how did you upgrade?
<rodger_nc> home computer
<Guest28002> hmm.. So what is the recommendation ... ntfs? Id hate to do this twice
<histo> rodger_nc: what kind of video card do you have?
<rodger_nc> not an admin - meaning not a newbe but not experienced
<Jeruvy> Guest28002 you shouldn't have to do anything special to use those volumes.
<Dr_willis> Guest28002,  what are  You trying to do ecxactly?
<histo> Guest28002: Either way you have to trust some other file system interface with ext3 or ntfs.  With ntfs the fuse driver will be used in linux. With ext3 you'd have to add support to windows. The choice is yours.
<Jeruvy> Guest28002 permissions are always worth reviewing before transfering.
<PoolShark_1> I'm still downloading 13.04 on my 1.5mbit DSL
<histo> Guest28002: if it were me I'd just use ntfs and be done with it.  Keep in mind that checking the drive in the event of an error will require windows
<histo> Guest28002: or fat32
<rodger_nc> I can't run the
<histo> PoolShark_1: the mirrors get hammered when a new release comes out
<histo> PoolShark_1: torrents are the way to go.
<histo> rodger_nc: lspci | pastebinit
<Guest28002> ok.. thanks all.. ntfs it is... Ubuntu is at this point a "maybe I'll do it at some point"
<KommaH> I just issued a command, wfconfig, to connect to a WEP WiFi network. Is there a way I can check my internal IP to see if the connection was successful?
<KommaH> Please note that the WiFi doesn't offer any internet access. It's just a network.
<PoolShark_1> histo: torrents won't make my 1.5mbit connection any faster
<rodger_nc> histo: NVIDIA
<Dr_willis> Guest28002,  ive not had issues with reading NTFS in linux in ages.
<histo> rodger_nc: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<histo> !nvidia | rodger_nc
<ubottu> rodger_nc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mzaza> Hello, I have a problem. After installing Ubuntu I can't access my BIOS setup, grub loads up automatically. I am on a machine with UEFI BIOS which I changed it's BIOS from UEFI to Legacy before installing Ubuntu. Any ideas how can I access BIOS again?
<rodger_nc> histo: it is a fairly new AMD processor with NVIDIA video and had no problems with 12:10
<rodger_nc> Thanks will do
<betrayd> PoolShark_1: DOn't knock it if you haven't tried it. You won't go back
<histo> mzaza: use the what ever key your manufacturer has decided enters the bios prior to the OS loading.
<Jordan_U> mzaza: Try ##hardware, as there's not much you can do from Ubuntu's side of things.
<mzaza> histo: Not working, it's F2 and it's not working.
<Jdgsj> I'm trying to install an nvidia proprietary driver. I disabled the open source driver but the cli console is now a black screen. Does anyone know how to enable VGA if there's no video card?
<mzaza> Jordan_U: It's just the problem happened after installing Ubuntu so I figured other solution could be done. I'll check #hardware.
<PoolShark_1> don't knock what until I try it?
<Dr_willis> Jdgsj,   you instaled using the .run driver from nvidia? or the drivers from the repos?
<PoolShark_1> I use torrents all the time
<histo> mzaza: You need to press it before grub loads. It has nothing to do with ubuntu whatsoever. You can unplug the hard disk and see.
<PoolShark_1> what I'm saying is the limiting factor is the speed of my connection, not my download method
<ranjeet> Does anyone know on how to get the multiple desktop in 13.04? 12.10 add it
<Jdgsj> I am in the bios
<PoolShark_1> you realize I'm saying 1.5 mbit, not gbit right?
<Neytiri> is there a way to get the classic desktop enviromoent on 12.4
<Jordan_U> mzaza: Actually, just unplugging the hard drive might work to kick you into the firmware screens if you're lucky.
<Dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<trism> ranjeet: workspaces? System Settings/Appearance/Behavior/Enable workspaces
<bernardo> Hello everybody! I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 and nvidia driver, and I haven't found an answer in forums. Can someone help me please?
<Dr_willis> see above Neytiri
<rodger_nc> histo: once it is installed how do I activate it rather then the generic driver?
<Andre_designer> hi can't login after upgrade
<Dr_willis> Andre_designer,  tell the channel what happens exactly when you try
<Andre_designer> iv have alreadey reset my password
<Andre_designer> pfffff
<Andre_designer> try anything
<mzaza> Jordan_U: If I deleted the boot partition could the same result be achieved?
<Jdgsj> I'm trying to install the run driver but I had to disable the open source driver (I forget the name) otherwise the installation fails
<ranjeet> trism: thx a lot, that worked
<Dr_willis> Andre_designer,  so you get no grub menu? no desktop? no login screen? the pc explodes? the dog dies?
<Andre_designer> iv have upgrade from 1204 to 13004
<histo> rodger_nc: load the module and restart lightdm or just reboot your machine to use it.
<wanksta> if i have ubuntu 12.04 can  i be able to upgrade to 13.04
<Dr_willis> Andre_designer,  does logging in at the console works., does the guest user work...
<heedly`> Hello
<histo> mzaza: removing the files in the boot partition may kick you into the firmware as well. but you system will no longer be able to boot if it was installe din uefi mode
<heedly`> I've changed my key bindings for switch workspace to Alt F1-F4, but it still doesn't work, any suggestions?
<rodger_nc> histo: thanks will reboot - I saw something about system > admin > hardware, but I can't find the "hardware" in the menu system - the menu must be different for 13.04
<histo> rodger_nc: I believe it's in system > Software Sources > hardware now
<Jdgsj> I am at the end of my rope
<mzaza> histo: I'll reinstall the system anyway, I just want to get to boot when I press F2 so I can reinstall
<Andre_designer> but leave it for the moment i'm to tyred go to bed its here 1:00am
<Jordan_U> mzaza: No, and in addition it would be a terrible idea because then you wouldn't be able to boot anything.
<mzaza> Jordan_U: OK, thanks
<histo> mzaza: If f2 is your boot key that is not the firmware/bios key. There is a seperate one to get in the firmware
<Jordan_U> mzaza: You're welcome.
<Neytiri> thanks, and is there a reason why downloading packates are taking forever, with a 200meg brodband connection?
<Dr_willis> Neytiri,  servers are getting hammered because of the new release just comming out
<histo> Neytiri: new distro was recently released. Which mirror are you using?
<Neytiri> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Neytiri> tand i guessi picked a real bad time to reinstall my system
<histo> Neytiri: You could try a different region and see but they all may be slow at the moment.
<ranjeet> where can i get the kernel header 3.8.0_19 generic?
<Dr_willis> try using just archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<histo> !info linux-headers-3.8.0_19
<ubottu> Package linux-headers-3.8.0_19 does not exist in raring
<histo> !info linux-headers-3.8.0-19
<Neytiri> will do, 5 hours to install vim seems redicilous
<ubottu> linux-headers-3.8.0-19 (source: linux): Header files related to Linux kernel version 3.8.0. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0-19.29 (raring), package size 11894 kB, installed size 58686 kB
<Neytiri> but i can understand server load, how long do oyu think it will be before things settle down
<Jordan_U> Jdgsj: Why were you trying to install via the .run file rather than through the package manager?
<wanksta> if i have ubuntu 12.04 can  i be able to upgrade to 13.04
<Dr_willis> Neytiri,  i had no issues upgradeing this morning. ;) you could set to use the australian serves.. they are all in bed right now
<histo> wanksta: yes after upgrading to 12.10
<histo> !upgrade | wanksta
<ubottu> wanksta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<minetape>  How would one go about installing GRUB and puppy linux to a flash drive /from/ ubuntu that already has ubuntu installed on it? I am asking for a pastebin'd list or a list in a .txt file of commands to enter into terminal /in order/ due to the fact that we recently lost home wifi >.<
<histo> minetape: well download puppy linux iso and use unetbootin to install to usb or possibly startup disk creator in ubuntu
<betrayd> minetape: not possible to do wired connection?
<histo> minetape: or if puppy is a hybrid iso you can just dd if=/path/to/puppy.iso of=/dev/ofusb
<minetape> histo: im looking to install GRUB as well so i can choose to boot from either ubuntu or puppy linux
<Neytiri> what address do i use for those servers?
<wilee-nilee> minetape, You can dual boot puppy and grub in ubuntu will see it, you could boot the puppy niso from grub if you want.
<wilee-nilee> ISO*
<wanksta> histo, i don have that 12.10
<Dr_willis> minetape,  do a full install of ubuntu to the flash. then customize the grub menus to boot your puppy setup
<PoolShark_1> so mdstat is saying my raid is _still_ rebuilding
<hmms> [15:36] *** now talking in #ubuntu
<hmms> [15:36] *** topic is Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04
<hmms> [15:36] *** set by Pici on Thu Apr 25 05:40:59 2013
<hmms> [15:36] #ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> hmms: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PoolShark_1> nobody knows why this is taking so long?
<wanksta> and am in need to shift to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> wanksta, YOU will have top fresh install it if you want it now.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<minetape> like i said, id kinda like a pastebin list on commands to plug into terminal to install grub, then use puppy's installer to install it to the flash drive, but im not sure how that would be possible due to my fear of ubuntu and puppy linux colliding
<wanksta> histo, is it posssible to shift direct to 13.04
<Dr_willis> minetape,  install ubuntu, configur grub to boot the puppy iso. keep the puppy save file on one of the ubuntu partitions.
<wilee-nilee> wanksta, If there was a way would we be hiding it from you, lol.
<Dr_willis> no need to do an install of puppy to the flash.
<minetape> eergh
<minetape> Okay
<minetape> Here's what im looking for:
<hmms> thanks all :)
<minetape> Ive got ubuntu installed on the thumb drive already, please note this
<Dr_willis> minetape,  a live install or a full install?
<minetape> I want to also install puppy to the thumb
<minetape> Dr_willis: live
<minetape> And i want a menu to choose from puppy or 'buntu
<OerHeks> pendrive
<minetape> i want puppy to be live 's well
<wanksta> wilee-nilee, okay but if found 12.10  image file is  it possible to run it as upgrade to 12.10
<Dr_willis> minetape, easiest way would be to use the various tools at the PenDrivelinux site to make a Live-multi-os usb
<wilee-nilee> minetape, That is easy puppy or ubuntu can use grub 2
<histo> minetape: ahh use yumi or some other app from pendrivelinux.com to accomplish that. Or install grub and have it load iso's there are posts on the forum on how ot do it.
<minetape> Dr_willis: im hoping to use Terminal to acomplish the task
<wanderer> Hello
<rodger_nc> histo: worked!  no more video issues
<Jordan_U> wanderer: No. Why don't you want to upgrade normally via update-manager?
<rodger_nc> histo: thanks
<wanderer> Hi can anyone help me with resolution problems?
<codygman> I'm on a debian squeeze system trying to fix an xubuntu botched update. I'm currently in a chroot and need to know how to give it internet to finish the update with: apt-get upgrade --fix-broken
<Dr_willis> minetape,  you would have to customize the live usbs syslinux config files to boot the  puppy install OR the puppy iso file. and im not sure it can boot the iso file that way
<Dr_willis> minetape,  puppy forums should detail an entry for syslinux to boot puppy
<minetape> you mean
<minetape> Dual boot?
<Dr_willis> minetape,  you boot one or the other.. so thats a dual boot.. not sure what else you would mean.
<histo> codygman: does the debian system have internet?
<wilee-nilee> codygman, is it broken or just stopped
<minetape> oookeerrr, ill refer to googel x)
<codygman> histo: yes
<histo> codygman: then the chroot should have internet
<Jordan_U> codygman: mv /path/to/chroot/etc/resolv.conf{,-bak} && cp /etc/resolv.conf /path/to/chroot/etc/
<codygman> wilee-nilee: the xubuntu won't bootup
<codygman> Jordan_U: Alright. Hopefully debian squeeze/xubuntu resolv.conf will be compatible.
<wilee-nilee> codygman, try apt-get -f install If debian is on the net xubuntu is.
<histo> codygman: or just put nameserver 8.8.8.8 in your resolv.conf in the chroot
<histo> codygman: for the time being to get dns working
<codygman> histo: That worked! thanks :D
<wanderer> Hi can anyone help with resolution settings?
<histo> wanderer: What problem are you having with them?
<histo> !details | wanderer
<ubottu> wanderer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wanderer> btw im on linux lite is this the right place?
<Dr_willis> wanderer,  never heard of it.. so i think its not.
<histo> wanderer: what is linux lite?
<wanderer> linuxlite os?
<Dr_willis> wanderer,  check its homepage to see if it has its own support forums/chat
<wanderer> thats how i got here :p
<histo> !derivatives > wanderer
<ubottu> wanderer, please see my private message
<wanderer> ok ty
<Dr_willis> wanderer,  we only support official ubuntu variants
<wanderer> ahh
<histo> wanderer: /j #linuxdistrocommunity
<wanderer> but there isnt a channel for linux lite :P
<histo> wanderer: sure there is I just told you the one from their home pages
<Dr_willis> wanderer,  check its homepage. it might mention one
<wanderer> oh my bad sorry
<histo> wanderer: there is also a mumble chat on their page under the support section
<wanderer> thank you for your kind help
<wanderer> have a goodnight
<wanksta> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee gudnyt
<minetape> In theory, if i format a digital thuumb (thats what i call flash drives) and install GRUB2, then install Puppy Linux + Ubuntu on the same flash sdrive with startup disk creator, would i be able to dual boot from the flash drive?
<minetape> *thumb
<histo> minetape: startup disk creator doesn't work that way
<minetape> eergh, then what would?
<Jordan_U> minetape: No, Startup Disk Creator will overwrite grub's boot sector with Syslinux's.
<histo> minetape: You have to do it manually or use yummi as I've told you.
<comodo_dragon> how do i stop the insert bar in the WOrd document from blinking when not typing?
<wilee-nilee> comodo_dragon, Insert bar?
<comodo_dragon> cursor
<comodo_dragon> in word doc
<wilee-nilee> comodo_dragon, Are you using word in wine?
<comodo_dragon> no
<comodo_dragon> libreoffice
<histo> comodo_dragon: press the insert key?
<wilee-nilee> comodo_dragon, Ah a word doc in libreoffice http://www.jurta.org/en/prog/noblink
<wilee-nilee> 10 seconds to find on the web.
<comodo_dragon> i tried that
<Improved> hi all! first time ubuntu user here :)
<wilee-nilee> comodo_dragon, Funny works here.
<histo> Improved: helo
<comodo_dragon> which works?
<zqfmgb> hi
<wilee-nilee> comodo_dragon, the link and a command stopped my cursor from blinking.
<comodo_dragon> it dont
<comodo_dragon> it blinks in libreoffice word
<hdb2> hi all - I was wanting to play with mir, I read that there is an option to install it in 13.04.  however, I can't find said option anywhere.  is my info accurate?  if so, where do I need to look?
<wilee-nilee> comodo_dragon, Stopped it in mine in libreoffice in precise in gnome 3 gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-blink false
<comodo_dragon> i use xfce in lubuntu
<zqfmgb> does anybody have any experience with the ms office clone?
<brainwash> hdb2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir
<hdb2> brainwash: thank you! appreciate it.  :)
<histo> zqfmgb: what msoffice clone? libreoffice?
<histo> !find mir | hdb2
<ubottu> hdb2: Found: apt-mirror, apt-p2p, banshee-extension-mirage, debmirror, debpartial-mirror, font-hosny-amiri, fonts-hosny-amiri, fonts-senamirmir-washra, ftpmirror, libjs-codemirror (and 20 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mir&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<zqfmgb> the one that's supposed to be on Ubuntu Kylin
<histo> zqfmgb: what is Kylin?
<zqfmgb> forgot the name...
<brainwash> hdb2: basically you will have to add the Mir staging PPA and also do some reading to get the demos working
<zqfmgb> the official Chinese distro
<hdb2> the wiki page for Mir lead me to here:  http://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/installing_prebuilt_on_pc.html
<hdb2> doesn't look too bad...
<histo> !cn | zqfmgb
<ubottu> zqfmgb: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zqfmgb> :| no no I just need the name of the office clone
<zqfmgb> Internet is very slow, can't google
<histo> zqfmgb: libreoffice
<OerHeks> zqfmgb, in Kylin it is WPS ?
<zqfmgb> YES
<zqfmgb> thank you
<zqfmgb> Oerheks
<Kny_r> hello, i'm having trouble to install ubuntu 13.04 in one new laptop asus n56v with uefi
<leolove> how to report a wifi bug using ubuntu-bugs?
<Kny_r> i can choose the option try ubuntu before install
<PoolShark_1> uefi can die in a fire
<AtumT> PoolShark_1, Agreed
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Kny_r> but after choose this option i cant boot
<Kny_r> just black screen
<Kny_r> i tried this url
<histo> !bug > leolove
<ubottu> leolove, please see my private message
<histo> !nomodeset | Kny_r
<ubottu> Kny_r: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<leolove> histo 3.8.0 kernel keep disconnecting my wifi
<leolove> last thing it tells my dmesg is CRDA kinda of something
<emes> why doesn't the hal package include /etc/init.d/haldaemon like the manual says it should?
<leolove> and I am using WPA2 personal
<Kny_r> i will try
<Dr_willis> !find haldaemon
<ubottu> Package/file haldaemon does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> emes hal has been depreceated/removed - i think the hal package sort of sets up a  fake hal enviroment.
<Dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<OerHeks> !find hald
<ubottu> File hald found in aide-common, arista, dff, hal, libmagickcore5, linux-headers-3.8.0-19, linux-lowlatency-headers-3.8.0-19, logcheck-database, php-doc, picon-domains (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=hald&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<emes> Dr_willis: I need hal for amazon video to work
<AtumT> Is this channel is provided by Cannonical? or just a community work?
<Dr_willis> emes,  yes. all i had to do for that was install the hal package., i did NOT have to mess with  etc/init.d/hal or anythng else fancy
<Dr_willis> emes,  id id have to clear out the flash cache i recall. saw that mentioned on some site on getting amazon working
<histo> !volunteer | AtumT
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145735/adobe-flash-player-not-working-with-amazon-prime
<histo> AtumT: volunteers
<AtumT> histo: Ok, thanks.
<emes> Dr_willis: I was working before I upgraded to 13.04, I'll try clearing the cache
<emes> Dr_willis: didn't work
<Omen_20> Trying to install Chrome stable, USC tells me "Dependency is not satisfiable: libudev0 (>= 147)
<Dr_willis> emes,  last i looked it was working for me on 13.04  i upgraded during the beta
<Dr_willis> emes,  try with a newly made user perhaps.
<Omen_20> nevermind
<Apes> How do you append to your secure_path in /etc/sudoers?
<Apes> Without just editing the existing line, that is?
<Apes> Something like Defaults "${secure_path}:/foo/bar" doesn't seem to work
<histo> Apes: are you using visudo to edit it?
<jrib> Apes: why?
<Apes> histo: Yes
#ubuntu 2013-04-30
<Apes> jrib: Because I would like something added to root's PATH
<jrib> Apes: yes, obviously.  I'm asking you to be more specific
<Apes> I'm not sure what you mean
<Apes> That's already pretty specific, I thought
<jrib> Apes: what do you want to add to root's PATH?
<Apes> A directory containing binaries that I trust
<munzmania87> hi! i have just installed ubuntu 13.04 :-D and i want to install the ati driver !  i am using an old laptop and the cpu fan makes alot of noise so hopefully installing the driver would help .... can you help me plz ?
<jrib> Apes: ok, good luck with your issue
<jrib> !ati | munzmania87
<ubottu> munzmania87: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<munzmania87> @ubottu : thnx :)
<PoolShark_1> so is anyone here good with raid using mdadm?
<histo> !anyone | PoolShark_1
<ubottu> PoolShark_1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<munzmania87> @ubottu  : where can i find the "hardware drivers manager" ?!
<PoolShark_1> becuase I've already asked it twice and not gotten any response at all, perhaps? :p
<histo> munzmania87: system settings > software sources > hardware tab
<histo> !raid | PoolShark_1
<ubottu> PoolShark_1: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<munzmania87> @histo : thnx
<PoolShark_1> so rather than type the whole thing out again, I'll first establish a connection and then ask... TCP rather than UDP, so to speak
<zivester> Does anyone know what device I should use for bootloader installation on a macbook pro?
<histo> !mac | zivester
<ubottu> zivester: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<PoolShark_1> but if you must know, I'm just trying to figure out why this thing is taking hours and hours and hours to sync up my new array
<testroot> how can i know what gpu i am using right now?
<histo> testroot: lspci -k
<zivester> histo, do you have experience with the install? its not exactly updated for my 10,1 macbook
<zivester> Jordan_U, happen to be around?
<munzmania87> @histo : i could not find software sources under "system settings" ,,,,,,, i am using 13.04!
<testroot> histo: the thing is i have a hybrid gpu
<histo> zivester: If it's uefi I though mac people were using refid or something like that to overcome the 32bit efi stuff. But other than that I have no mac hardware
<histo> munzmania87: No idea where they've moved it now.  Check in the software center in the menus you should be able to get to software sources. In 12.10 they moved it to a tab there.
<histo> testroot: well if you didn't use bumblebee or optimus to run an application then it should be using the low end card
<testroot> histo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<testroot> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0fd3 (rev a1)
<testroot> histo: the output of lspci -k | grep VGA
<zivester> yah.. I have refind installed... but when doing a manual install its asking me where to install the "bootloader" which is eery
<histo> !nvidia | testroot
<ubottu> testroot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<testroot> histo: the thing is the battery is way to low compared to windows so i was guessing that iam using the nvidia
<histo> testroot: also you may have to search for hybrid graphics cards or help on askubuntu.com
<betrayd> seems to be a normal question zivester
<testroot> histo: is there any way to know if iam using the intel?
<testroot> histo: i dont care much now for nvidia
<leolove> Can I just disable CRDA on my ubuntu 13.04 and use wifi reliably? :(
<hp1004lts> Hi all
<betrayd> hey tehre
<hp1004lts> hi all
<Ponch0> I installed edbuntu 13.04 because edumacamation and I also installed e17 desktop but it isn't working, I think i'm using gnome 2 desktop, none of the bells and whistles come installed here I think because no effects
<Ponch0> how do I make the pretty stuff work
<hp1004lts> Dose anyone use the ubuntu 12.04 LTS yet.?
<dustinspringman> hp1004lts: been using it for months
<Fishscene> hp1004lts: What do you mean "yet"? As in upgraded from an older LTS release?
<Dr_willis> !info wireless-regdb
<ubottu> wireless-regdb (source: wireless-regdb): wireless regulatory database. In component main, is optional. Version 2011.04.28-1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Dr_willis> leolove,  quick google search suggests that package is what handles crda
<Dr_willis> http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-536502-debian-status-crda-wireless-regdb-help-168706381.html
<leolove> Dr_willis is it safe to remove it?
<hp1004lts> yes  upgraded from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts.
<Dr_willis> leolove,  no idea.
<hp1004lts> one mouth great
<leolove> :(
<leolove> My wifi keeps disconnecting. the last message it says in dmesg is about CRDA updating before going offline
<Dr_willis> leolove,  all i know on the topic is in that URL i gave... all i did was google for  crda remove   and saw that url
<sqrt7744> Hi, I'm running 13.04, and want to connect to a samba server. I see "connect to server" and can put in the address (and it connects), but I need to connect with my creds instead of as guest. How can I put in my username/password?
<opalepatrick> quickest way to convert avi to mp4?
<somsip> opalepatrick: ffmpeg
<mar_> i'm trying to add my scripts directory to the path according to http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm. $PATH gives me this "bash: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games: No such file or directory"
<opalepatrick> deprecated in 13.04 somsip should I still use it?
<opalepatrick> any reason not to, I mean
<mar_> .bash_profile looks like this "PATH=$PATH:/home/mar/Git/scripts; export PATH"
<somsip> opalepatrick: it's just a library thats deprecated isn't it? Though I admit I'm not up to date with 13.04
<opalepatrick> probably somsip - I will play again :-)
<mar_> opalepatrick, mkvmerge is excellent. Can't remember if it does mp4 or not
<somsip> opalepatrick: do you want a command line for it?
<mar_> opalepatrick, it has a GUI
<Ben64> for good quality you'll want to use mp4box, mencoder, faac
<mar_> opalepatrick, somsip, ffmpeg is now avconv
<opalepatrick> I dont mind either way... actually all II want is a format that would play nice in a client blog when streamed
<somsip> opalepatrick: http://pastebin.com/UdzTrzRU
<opalepatrick> Yes mar I jut tried iconv, got an issue and stopped :-)
<opalepatrick> thanks a lot for that somsip
<somsip> opalepatrick: the file is not well commented, but you should get the idea. From memory, the conversion is decent enough
<Gabriel403> Thanks guys
<opalepatrick> no worries I can work through that somsip - I like command line stuff... I use imagemagick and think it is wonderful :-)
<somsip> opalepatrick: np
<jony> where I can find the JDK folder in Ubuntu?
<sqrt7744> is it possible to connect to a samba share through nautilus with username/password? (13.04)
<gvandeweyer> does the ubuntu-server (12.04 lts) installer provide the option to resize an existing partition at installation time? I want to install ubuntu next to an old centOS 5.8, which is under warranty, and which I don't want to wipe out :-)
<stianhj> jony: /usr/lib/jvm/jdk-your-version or /usr/lib/jvm/java-X-oracle if you're using that
<avirus> xubuntu 13.04 is awesome
<MikeH> Has MySQL data location moved in 13.04?
<stianhj> sqrt7744: unless they've changed it, yes. File -> Connect to server, and select Windows share. You can enter username/password there
<MikeH> I see some stuff in /var/lib/mysql but it's too small to be my database
<jony> stianhj, for netbeans I need it
<sqrt7744> stianhj, ah, it used to be like that. They've changed it now. You can just put in the address in the format smb://server/share
<twowenty> anyone seen "error:failure reading sector 0x000 from 'hd0'. grub rescue>" when booting?
<jeanbaptiste_> Can i remove the messaging menu?
<rindolf> Hi all.
<rindolf> https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&q=ubuntu+glibc+dbg&oq=ubuntu+glibc+dbg&gs_l=serp.3..0i8i30.2477.2477.0.2725.1.1.0.0.0.0.161.161.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c..11.serp.yJFSpzBeaC8 - the first two links here are broken.
<Ben64> rindolf: ok?
<rindolf> Ben64: they should be fixed.
<Ben64> rindolf: they wont be, those are for 8.04
<jony> stianhj, it tells me that there isn't a jdk
<rindolf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc6-dbg - this is a broken link.
<rindolf> Ben64: ah.
<stianhj> jony: then you need to install one
<jony> stianhj, it's installed
<cuonghl> hi all, I'm using Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 together. I got the problem that GRUB2 couldn't detect Windows 7 :( How can I fix it?
<pagz> hi all, trying to follow some info i found on google about how to disable the guest account via editing lightdm.conf but im getting errors 'unable to open display'
<stianhj> jony: is there anything in the /usr/lib/jvm folder?
<Ben64> pagz: let us know what you're doing and the exact error
<jony> stianhj, I have there three folders: java-1.7.0-openjdk-i386, java-7-openjdk-common, java-7-openjdk-i386
<CVirus> I'm trying to remount a device as read only but nothing happens .. It is still writable: mount -f -t ext4 -o remount,ro /dev/sdc4 /mnt/foo
<pagz> following this http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.com.au/2012/10/how-to-disable-guest-account-on-ubuntu.html
<Jordan_U> CVirus: What is the output of "cat /proc/mounts" and "touch /mnt/foo/test_file"?
<pagz> while attemping to do 'gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf' i get '(gksu:9249): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:'
<Jordan_U> CVirus: (Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com )
<MikeH> I have a bit of a strange problem. My system seems to think that / is full. However doing a du -sh * doesn't show anything using any particularly large amount of space
<stianhj> jony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21561/how-to-install-jdk-and-netbeans
<Jordan_U> pagz: Are you running that command from a tty?
<CVirus> Jordan_U, /dev/sdc4 /mnt/arakoon_object_9005 ext4 rw,noatime,user_xattr,barrier=1,stripe=32,data=ordered,discard 0 0
<Jordan_U> CVirus: Please pastebin the complete output.
<CVirus> Jordan_U, trying to touch a file there works
<pagz> from tty and from the desktop
<Jordan_U> pagz: What if you just run "gedit" from the same terminal?
<Jordan_U> pagz: Does it give a similar error message, or does gedit open?
<jony> stianhj, it doesnt help me that link
<Ben64> MikeH: how big is / ?
<MikeH> Ben64: 910G
<Ben64> MikeH: i take it you don't have a separate /home ?
<MikeH> Ben64: No - just /
<rindolf> MikeH: that sucks.
<rindolf> MikeH: a separate /home is a good idea.
<Ben64> MikeH: well you must have filled up your drive... free up some space : /
<MikeH> This is the issue. du -sh / reports 5.2GB
<pagz> Jordan_U i found the problem.... i was logged in as guest... logged out as my account and i got the guest account disabled now...
<Jordan_U> pagz: That's a little ironic :)
<pagz> thanks for the help
<Jordan_U> pagz: You're welcome.
<Ben64> MikeH: pastebin "df -h" and "du -h --max-depth 1 /home"
<pagz> yea... i was about to go crazy :p
<MikeH> Ben64: Little need to paste bin. /home is using 203M
<MikeH> Ben64: Relevant potion of df -h: /dev/sda1       910G  863G     0 100% /
<MikeH> I've never seen anything like it.
<bardou-l> We choice a separate /Home during installation, isn't It ?
<MikeH> I have no need for a separate /home - nothing of importance is stored there.
<Jordan_U> MikeH: It could be that some app has been creating a lot of files (or one large file) then deleting it, but keeping the file open.
<bardou-l> Sorry, I didn't understand
<MikeH> Jordan_U: Actually - you're correct. I just noticed a lot of php processes. Killed them and the space is back.
<naxil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41U78QP8nBk
<MikeH> I think I know what the script is, but I can't see how that's happening
<hulu> helo!
<ezra-s> hello
<hulu> who can help me with the live-dvd
<hulu> who can help me with the live-dvd
<Costeelation>  fdgfg
<hulu> who can help me with live-dvd
<Ben64> hulu: it might help if you said something more substantial
<hulu> i want to change /etc/skel/* ,but livecd create ubuntu user without /etc/skel/*
<hulu> who can help me
<Ben64> you want to change something that doesn't exist?
<hulu> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> cool
<Craig_E> Hulu: try rephrasing your question: whats your end goal - and we may be able to help..
<Craig_E> answering "yes" to "so you want to change something that doesn't exist" isn't a good start '_
<Craig_E> ;)
<Richiie_> crap.. no one is answering in #ubuntu-touch
<hulu> Craig_E: i want to change /etc/skel/*,but livecd create user without /etc/skel/*
<k1l> Richiie: you were not answering the question adressed to you :/
<javed> hi guys
<llutz> hulu: so you have to change /whatever/livecd/uses/* instead
<Javed> How are you all?
<hulu> llutz: where is the /whatever/livecd/uses/* in 13.04
<llutz> hulu: idk else i would have used the correct path
<hulu> llutz: i don't know the correct path
<llutz> hulu: so your real question is: where are the user-settings coming from (its not /etc/skel), when creating a new user using livecd?
<hulu> llutz: yes
<llutz> why don't you ask it then?
<ezra-s> lol
<hulu> where are the user-settings coming from (its not /etc/skel), when creating a new user using livecd?
<chumu> about to install 13.04 but when attempting to partition drive there is not option to 200MB uefi drive, where is it
<hulu> who can help me
<ezra-s> chumu, are you installing the 64bit version?
<samijam> there are many things that are faster in 13.04, but it still takes 10 seconds for the sound settings to open
<hulu> llutz: can you help me?
<samijam> speaking of sound settings, I always open it to turn the volume up to louder that 100%. Is there some way I can do this without opening the sound settings?
<samijam> louder *than* 100%
<PatrickDickey> hulu: This might give you an idea. Although it's intended for a different reason, the information might be useful. http://askubuntu.com/questions/128071/how-to-change-a-dconf-setting-for-customized-live-cd
<llutz> hulu: as i told you before:i have no idea
<ezra-s> samijam, which sound card do you have? I never had such problem
<jony> how can I set an automatic download if a new CircleMagazine appears?
<PatrickDickey> samijam: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/32206/set-volume-from-terminal might be a good start.
<PatrickDickey> jony: Are you talking about the Full Circle Magazine issues?
<brainwash> samijam: you can use the pulseaudio command-line toll "pactl" and create a new autostart launcher for it
<jony> PatrickDickey, yes
<brainwash> tool*
<samijam> I'm wanting the volume slider in the statusbar area(which i use the mouse scroll to adjust) to turn it past 100%.  In the sound settings I can go to 150%
<PatrickDickey> jony: They used to have a script that you could run. it would check on a regular basis, and download the issue (and/or podcasts). If they're still using it, it's on their site or listed in the beginning of the magazine.
<jony> PatrickDickey, ty
<jony> by the way it's useful this magazine to improve skills in Linux?
<PatrickDickey> jony: no problem. hope it helps. If it's not in the current issue, check some of them from last year (around Issue # 32 or so) for the link.
<svip> Is the libsdl1.2-dev package broken in precise?  As far as I can gather, it is a problem with libdrm2 being a different version than expected.
<gustav> Is Ubuntu mainly for consuming media?
<svip> I assume it is a dependency problem.
<PatrickDickey> jony: In some ways, yes. They have how-to articles, and a few series on different things like python, LibreOffice, and Blender.
<linux_unix-10> why will Ubuntu  i386 not boot properly on dell inspiron?
<PatrickDickey> linux_unix-10: It could be a lot of reasons. Do you get any error messages, or does it even try to boot?
<ezra-s> linux_unix-10, what do you mean by "not boot properly"?
<ezra-s> is it a UEFI machine?
<frodef> Somehow my ubuntu 12.04 desktop has decided there should be a global shortcut such that Alt-Backspace opens a terminal. This makes emacs unusable. I can't find this configured anywhere, it's not in the system settings/keyboard/shortcuts config.  How can I remove it?
<jrib> gustav: use ubuntu for whatever you want
<ezra-s> gustav, I use ubuntu at home for gaming and internet browsing, at work for office stuff, in the living room as a media center with xbmc, many possibilities.
<jrib> frodef: does it happen when you hit alt-backspace in gedit for example?
 * PatrickDickey uses Ubuntu or one of it's variations for almost everything I do at home. 
<papachan> how i can login to ubuntuone. i have reinstalled the certificate package
<mouthwash> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ezra-s> papachan, which certificate are you talking about? there is an application with asks you for login and password for ubuntu one
<papachan> ezra-s yes i have run that app and deleted my certficate with name "ubuntu one"
<ezra-s> papachan, and what's that certificate has to do with ubuntu one?
<anonymous> hi
<papachan> ezra-s well how ican validate a session login through commandline? is there any debug to see which certificate ubuntuone is using actually?
<Stameni> is there a separate channel for ubuntu-minimal ?
<dn4> how do I find out if ubuntu installed the apple_system management controller
<ezra-s> papachan, assuming your ubuntu one sync daemon is started try "u1sdtool -c"
<papachan> hmmmm ezra-s i dont have ulsdtool
<ezra-s> papachan, u1sdtool not ulsdtool
<ezra-s> if you have ubuntu one installed you will have u1sdtool
<papachan> ok
<ezra-s> papachan, do a "dpkg -l | grep ubuntuone-client"
<ezra-s> see if it shows you have ubuntuone-client installed
<papachan> "GET / HEAD requests should not include body"
<papachan> thats the login message
<ezra-s> :-?
<papachan> i cannot login through my ubuntuone login screen
<papachan> running u1sdtool -c show the login screen
<gustav> ezra-s: So mostly media?
<sonofzeus> Hi
<ezra-s> gustav, mostly anything
<sonofzeus> How shall I find httpd.conf?
<ezra-s> papachan, sorry I can't help you
<papachan> thank you
<papachan> no problem
<gustav> Is there any way to flush 8.8.8.8? It has wrong data about my servers...
<ezra-s> sonofzeus, do a "apt-file list apache2.2-common | grep conf"
<ezra-s> sonofzeus, ubuntu uses apache2.conf instead it seems
<dn4> how do I know if ubuntu installed the apple system management controllers ?
<papachan> i think the error is a documented  OAUTH error https://github.com/idan/oauthlib/blob/master/oauthlib/oauth1/rfc5849/__init__.py#L268
<AtuM> must say.. moving from F18 to 13.04 was a breeze.. but it's good to know how to setup a luks drive manually since the install process does not offer to use an existing one
<jony> where I can find the JDK folder in Ubuntu it's needed for NetBeans install?
<ezra-s> AtuM, there is no option for LUKS in the installer?
<ezra-s> AtuM, previous versions had an option in the alternate install CD I recall, don't know about 13.04, will try in a few days
<llutz> jony: did you install a jdk-package? then "readlink -f $(which javac)" should show you the path
<AtuM> i didn't use alternate version install.. but i can say that it offers to make a luks partition.. i'm glad i didn't use that, since it would most likely reformat my data
<AtuM> some systems detect luks and offer to input the password to unlock.. too bad ubuntu doesn't do that already
<jony> llutz, yes, jdk 7 was installed from software center
<ezra-s> Atum, I haven't seen a "alternate install" cd or iso for 13.04, I looked for it
<llutz> "alternate-cd" was dropped with 12.10 afaik
<ezra-s> ahh, that explains it, thanks llutz
<AtuM> ezra-s, so have I.. perhaps it isn't ready yet.. the install itself goes really smooth and offers to manually partition your disks
<AtuM> ezra-s, so I don't see the need for alternate anyway
<talsamon> hello , i've tried to configure a static ip - it not works on boot, resolv.conf is empty, if i pipe nameserver XX.XX:XX:XXX in the resolv.conf and startet it with ifup eth0 everythings work - what is to do to make it work on boot
<ezra-s> AtuM, hope manual partitioning allows you to easily handle luks and lvm.. previous version was kind of a nightmare, specially if you had saved changes to disk and wanted to go back, there was no way in the graphical installer to remove the lvm physical volumes
<frodef> jrib: Yes, it seems to be a global shortcut.
<AtuM> ezra-s, i skipped luks since I already had one.. from what I can tell lvm is a breeze
<ezra-s> AtuM, if as llutz  has said the alternate install has been dropped is because those options in the alternate version have been merged obviously
<ezra-s> lvm is good yes
<jrib> frodef: the default shortcut for a terminal is ctrl-alt-t I think. Does that also work/
<llutz> talsamon: edit /etc/network/interfaces , add a line "dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4 5.6.7.8" to your iface configuration
<jony> llutz, yes, jdk 7 was installed from software center
<talsamon> llutz,  is in my interfaces
<llutz> talsamon: does it also contain "auto eth0"?
<ActionParsnip> jony: which java?
<talsamon> yes
<alkisg> No gcompris in 13.04?! Btw, http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/gcompris/filelist exists, yet http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/gcompris doesnt! Very strange, something went wrong with the archive there?
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: check the change log
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: how can I check the changelog of a missing package?
<alkisg> Is it online on some page?
<bazhang> !info gcompris | alkisg
<ubottu> alkisg: gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.01-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 536 kB, installed size 1507 kB
<jony> ActionParsnip, OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime
<talsamon> llutz,  the resolv.conf is empry
<talsamon> empty
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: the old versions from the previous releases still exists
<ActionParsnip> jony: so from a PPA
<ezra-s> alkisg, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jony> ActionParsnip, yes
<llutz> talsamon: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces please
<llutz> !paste | talsamon
<ubottu> talsamon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alkisg> ActionParsnip, ezra-s, it's not logical to see the filelist (http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/i386/gcompris/filelist), then click on the package name on the web top menu, and get a "package does not exist" error... I'll search for a changelog
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gcompris   seems to be there, its also in Saucy
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/i386/gcompris
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: not seeing any issues here....
<ActionParsnip> jony: and what is the issue with java?
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcompris => search for raring there
<talsamon> llutz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618922/
<jony> ActionParsnip, NetBeans installation asks for the JDK path, and I don't know which path to give him
<llutz> talsamon: check spelling, dns-nameservers
<alkisg> I don't see anything weird in the changelog... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/gcompris/+changelog
<talsamon> llutz oh thanks
<alkisg> Yet no binary packages
<ezra-s> talsamon, network 127.0.0.1?
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/+changelog   states published in Raring, You could report a bug
<Saheb> nickserb register password mithun.starlite@gmail.com
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> jony: what is the output of:   file `which java`
<ActionParsnip> Saheb: time for a new password dude
<llutz> jony: "runtime" is jre not jdk, you need to install the openjdk-7-jdk package
<llutz> and yes, openjdk is a confusing name
<lessless> guys I need VM to use IEtester, what can be the fastest solution?
<talsamon> ezra-s,  yes , thank - thats nosense ;-)
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/12.01-1ubuntu1/+build/3860256/+files/gcompris_12.01-1ubuntu1_i386.deb    https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/12.01-1ubuntu1/+build/3860256/+files/gcompris-data_12.01-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: bit cheeky :)
<ezra-s> talsamon :o)
<talsamon> llutz, ezra-s  ok thank you it's working
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: may also need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris/12.01-1ubuntu1/+build/3860256/+files/gcompris-sound-en_12.01-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: thanks again :)
<Saheb> http://pastebin.com/AXpZ4L4p
<jony> llutz, ty, installing that package it worked
<Saheb> ##java
<xuser1> hi
<lolz> hello peeps
<maheshrs> n00b here, so wondering if this is the place to ask questions about xubuntu?
<Y05H10> HEy guys, i'm having a problem with fstab and my Hard drives. Since i installed 12.10 there is a mount point for my HDD (/dev/mapper/pdc_cjdeaehcej) of which i don't know where it comes from. I used to have two 1TB drives mounted automatically by UUID in fstab. but now i can't define them anymore. One of them is mounted like i just wrote and one is just not accessable at all.
<maheshrs> n00b here, so wondering if this is the place to ask questions about xubuntu?
<DJones> maheshrs: Yes, you can ask here or in #xubuntu
<ezra-s> maheshrs, don't ask to ask, just ask
<maheshrs> thanks @djones. hey, i am trying to figure out how do i control what programs/daemons start on xubuntu and how can i switch some of them off
<maheshrs> thanks ezra-s. now i know.
<ezra-s> :P
<maheshrs> i mean, i understand that all the *ubu-s use the new way of starting daemons in place of the old "linear" init way of starting daemons
<maheshrs> and that makes life tough
<ezra-s> maheshrs, I am not an expert in the matter since I rarely need it but I bet some of the info you need you will find it in here: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/faq.html
<maheshrs> yes! upstart! thanks ezra-s i will read through that manual to figure out if i can find something
<Y05H10> After installing 12.10 i now have a mount point i have no idea where it comes from called /dev/mapper/pdc_cjdeaehcej it is not listed in fstab. How can i get rid of it?
<ezra-s> maheshrs, ;)
<xuser1> how cai i install ATI RV370 [Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series] driver in ubuntu?
<Y05H10> GUys? No idea?
<SwedeMike> Y05H10: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-172473.html
<ezra-s> xuser1, in "software sources" for Additional drivers
<Y05H10> Thanks SwedeMike, i read that too but the thing is that i don't even have a Raid, its just two normal 1TB Drives (Ntfs) i want to mount.
<maheshrs> @y05h10, do you have raid enabled in your bios? or do you have raid drives? or do you have encrypted devices/drives?
<xuser1> i cant find any driver in software sources
<x_> STELLAAAAA
<Y05H10> @maheshrs i do not have raid drives, they are not encrypted. ABout the bios thing. I don't know but it always worked before (also with 12.10)
<maheshrs> do you use lvm?
<ezra-s> xuser1, then you will have to install the binary from AMD manually in the terminal, it is usually a download and execute outside of X
<maheshrs> @y05h10, do you use lvm
<Y05H10> No
<maheshrs> @y05h10, well then, I have run out of options! ;-)
<Y05H10> and my fstab doesn't list the two HDD's. There is just my / my /home and my swap in there.
<maheshrs> @y05h10, fairly certain that you are using lvm
<maheshrs> @y05h10, can you please post the output of lvdisplay, vgdisplay and pvdisplay
<Y05H10> sudo: lvdisplay: Befehl nicht gefunden (command not found) (not installed)
<maheshrs> :(
<Y05H10> same for the other two
<Y05H10> i really don't use it
<Y05H10> I just intalled 12.10 to my / partition today and kept my /home, during that these Two 1TB Drives were running in my COmputer and i think they were found by ubuntu as part of my setup
<Y05H10> but i don't know why it created /dev/mapper/"........."
<Y05H10> and that only for one of these drives
<maheshrs> ok! I am no expert on these matters, but, I will explain to the best of my abilities. i am sure the seniors on this forum will fill in the gaps
<maheshrs> at the time of installation, ubuntu usually installs lvm (logical volume manager)
<jony> I installed openssh-server on a remote lubuntu PC, when I want to connect to it from my local terminal, it ask me a password, I type the remote pc's login password, but it tells me that's wrong, please help
<maheshrs> i am sure you know what lvm is, but, just to be on the same page, lvm makes it easy manage hdds
<maheshrs> it essentially makes all the hdds in your system appear as one "volume"
<maheshrs> so in a way, it puts together all the free storage space from across all physical drives into one "storage volume"
<maheshrs> can you please run fdisk? and just look at the output
<maheshrs> does it say "linux lvm" anywhere?
<maheshrs> @y05h10?
<ezra-s> now that you mention it...
<Y05H10> it doesnt
<ezra-s> Y05H10, are you using LUKS?
<jiwan> i can't create folder in Ubuntu 13.04
<jiwan> why please help me?
<ezra-s> jiwan, lack of permissions
<Y05H10> No i don't, LUKS is the device encryption to clarify right?
<jiwan> but i give the permission
<maheshrs> @jiwan, maybe your file system is mounted read only or you don't have permission to create a folder in that directory
<jiwan> so what should i have to do
<jiwan> i tried sudo chmod u+rw /dev/sda6 too
<jiwan> but it doesn't work
<Y05H10> so, sudo fdisk -l doesn't say anything about lvm
<ezra-s> Y05H10, luks works with lvm and that mapper weird volume name would explain you really are using lvm and luks ;P
<ezra-s> Y05H10, paste fdisk -l in the ubuntu paste bin and share the link here so we can see
<jony> if I connect locally to ssh (ssh localhost) I can login... from another PC it doesn't let me using the same password, WHY?
<ezra-s> past fstab too if you can
<jrib> jony: you get a password prompt?
<ezra-s> jony, wrong user?
<maheshrs> @ezra-s that is what I suspect too. and i asked @y05h10 to check all those things, but, he doesn't have any of them enabled!!
<jony> yes, I got promt
<Y05H10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619007/
<Y05H10> I have no idea where all these /dev/mapper entry's come from ...
<jony> how can I specify in terminal the ssh username too?
<ezra-s> Y05H10, have you checked the number and sizes?
<ezra-s> /dev/mapper/pdc_cjdeaehcej1            2048  1953122303   976560128    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Y05H10> Not really no
<ezra-s> /dev/sdb1            2048  1953122303   976560128    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ezra-s> 976560128
<ezra-s> look familiar, doesnt it?
<Y05H10> Yeah, thats correct. 1TB
<Y05H10> to /dev/sde1
<maheshrs> @y05h10, do you have a total of 5 disks in that machine?
<Y05H10> Yes
<Y05H10> well no
<maheshrs> well! I am sorry! I was going to point out what @ezra-s has already found. :)
<Y05H10> 1 Have 4, 1 SSD (split into / and /home) , 1 HDD 500GB (windows) 2x 1 HDD 1TB (Media and Media2)
<Y05H10> so, 4 Disks and 5 Partitions
<ezra-s> Y05H10, open a terminal, type " lvmdiskscan"
<maheshrs> and your windows partition is mounted right now?
<Y05H10> yes, and that /dev/mapper/"..." is too
<ezra-s> also do a "mount" and paste all results in a paste link
<jony> I want to connect to a remote desktop using VNC but I don't wanna to display anything the host's display, help please
<Y05H10> Output : marius@Marius-PC:~$ lvmdiskscan Die Anwendung »lvmdiskscan« ist momentan nicht installiert. Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren: sudo apt-get install lvm2 marius@Marius-PC:~$
<Y05H10> lvm 2 is not installed
<ezra-s> I see
<compdoc> jony, you dont want to share the desktop?
<ezra-s> do a "mount" and paste please
<Y05H10> mount http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619029/
<ActionParsnip> Y05H10: make sure you put your browser cache in tepfs, reduces writes to the SSD, as well as /var
<Y05H10> Oh! I am so sorry! i actually have 5 disks
<ActionParsnip> Y05H10: sorry, /var on the platter based drive
<maheshrs> @y05h10, I told you so! :D
<Y05H10> Yeah, my External.. also 1TB
<Y05H10> called Elements
<Y05H10> How would i do so? ActionParsnip
<maheshrs> @y05h10, can you just "cd /mnt/DC607A67607A4872" and see if the contents seem familiar?
<jony> compdoc, exactly
<maheshrs> @y05h10, can i make an alternate suggestion?
<frodef> jrib: No, I think I disabled that one in the systems settings.
<jony> compdoc, so I want to able to see the remote desktop, but I don't want to display my operations on the local display
<compdoc> jony, you need a vnc server service. like vnc4server or tightvnc. But I think x11rdp is better than vnc
<Y05H10> yeah, thats my Media HDD it is mounted i know, but the mount point is that /dev/mapper/"..." and it doesn't used to be this. Also i can't access my other 1TB HDD (Media2)
<maheshrs> @ezra-s, can I make an alternate and "very low tech" suggestion to "@y05h10?
<ezra-s> maheshrs, hehhe I am no boss
<platzhirsch> How can I check version number etc. of a package with apt-get?
<maheshrs> @y05h10, here's my suggestion: start "unmounting all disks one by one"
<ezra-s> hahaha
<maheshrs> and after unmounting (or safely removing drive, or ejecting, whatever ...) check the mount
<ezra-s> unmount with one hand, cross fingers with the other :D
<Y05H10> Hardware sided?
<jony> compdoc, ty, I will try the last one
<daleus> Why is a single disk appearing in the mapper folder? surely that's for fakeraid only (i.e nvidia chips etc)
<ezra-s> he means with umount command
<maheshrs> :)
<frodef> jrib: I disabled the default Ctrl-Alt-T shortcut for terminal, that is. Sorry about the slow response.
<ezra-s> Y05H10, have you pasted the "mount" command already?
<Y05H10> yeah
<Y05H10> ages ago
<Y05H10> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619029/
<maheshrs> yes! either unmount on the command line or just open the file browser and right click on each external "mount point" and choose "safely remove drive"
<compdoc> jony, you mean x11rdp? this works well:  http://scarygliders.net/2012/06/20/x11rdp-o-matic-and-rdpsesconfig-version-2/
<ezra-s> sorry I am looking many other places
<Y05H10> so, the only devices i see in nautilus are Windows (500GB), Elements (1TB External) and Media (1TB Internal) i am, however, missing Media2
<maheshrs> darn! low batt for me
<Y05H10> Thats ok ezra ;)
<ezra-s> Y05H10, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1096841
<ezra-s> it's a FUSE thing
<isaac_> hi all; does anyone know if you still have to use 32bit flash with steam or they support 64bit flash?
<ezra-s> do not touch
<maheshrs> also, correct me if i am wrong, but, you should only have 4 mounts
<maheshrs> because the 5th mount is on your /, /home, etc
<maheshrs> so you are not going to see it separately, right?
<maheshrs> as far as I understand it, you are good to go
<Y05H10> right
<maheshrs> your system is up and running nicely with loads of disk space! :)
<Y05H10> but i am still missing the 4th Mount..
<Y05H10> I cannot access Media2
<maheshrs> huh! ... oh!
<Y05H10> and the Mount point of Media (/dev/mapper/"...") was suspicious to me like hell
<ezra-s> Y05H10, check syslog see if there is an error when FUSE is trying to mount it
<maheshrs> in the terminal "cd /mnt/DC607A67607A4872"
<maheshrs> is that your external drive?
<lenim> I be good.
<maheshrs> darn! even lower batt for me
<Y05H10> syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619061/
<lenim> Hey use some elbow grease
<jony> compdoc, ty for the link
<crack> can your use the new ubuntu?
<lenim> When worked on my model-t i just needed bandaides and a shoelace.
<DJones> lenim: Please stay on topic, this is Ubuntu support, there are other channels for random chat
<mank319> hey there :-)
<lenim> crack: head bob of course you can use the new ubuntu
<compdoc> jony, vnc stopped working with Unity in 12.11 and 13.04 without installing gnome-fallback. x11rdp uses gnome-fallback too, but I like it better than vnc now
<mank319> are scripts saved at /etc/network/if-up.d/ excuted by root?
<mank319> cause i am trying to mount a smb share there upon network connection
<sheerun> Guys, could you help? SUID is not working for me: http://pastie.org/7742656
<mank319> when i run taht script manually with sudo it works
<mank319> but it does not appear to get executed
<Y05H10> can't i just reconfigure fuse to forget these devices or something? so that i can go and define them myself like before in fstab?
<snuggl> mank319: put auto mounts in fstab
<mank319> well that does not work
<mank319> i cannot specify a delay there
<snuggl> ah
<mank319> i have a homserver which gets shut up and down
<mank319> when i connect to the network a magicpacket gets sent to wake the server. then it will take like 5-10 seconds until its read
<mank319> i have written a nice script which listens for the server to be ready and everything
<maheshrs> @y05h10, my batt is very low so i am jumping off for now. but it does appear that your external disk is NOT mounted right now.
<mank319> i just need it to be executed with root permisison upon network.up
<maheshrs> just reboot the system and check, plz
<Y05H10> But it is, anyway thank you ;)
<Y05H10> I rebooted a few times
<maheshrs> :D
<maheshrs> bye for now!
<Y05H10> bye
<maheshrs> and all the best.
<mank319> so does anyone know with which priviliges scripts in if-up.d get executed?
<Y05H10> You too, thanks a lot
<mank319> i assumed it would be root, cause its "kind of  a system thing"
<Mahdie> hi
<mank319> so does anyone know with which priviliges scripts in if-up.d get executed?
<soundtrouble> Hi, i have a quastion about the order of my sound cards in ALSA. currently the on-board realtek is first and the video card's HDMI is second
<soundtrouble> both have snd-hda-intel as driver
<soundtrouble> i want to swap their order
<ezra-s> soundtrouble, swap the order? in ubuntu all you have to do is select the device you want to use in "sound settings"
<soundtrouble> ezra-s: I know, that's working for most stuff, but apparently some things bypass this...
<acalvo> a
<ezra-s> soundtrouble, maybe you want to blacklist the device in modprobe.d
<Amnuriak> Trying to get my graphics drivers working properly again (e.g. have second monitor detected). Details are recorded here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285354/graphics-driver-for-ati-firepro-2770-not-working-properly-on-12-04
<soundtrouble> ezra-z: I have just googled around some more and found the card-id might be used in specifying the order
<ezra-s> soundtrouble, although as you say if they use the same module maybe it is a matter of an option when loading the module, but, you will have to google it hard for that I bet
<ezra-s> soundtrouble, oh, nice, thx for sharing
<soundtrouble> like this: options snd-hda-intel id=HDMI index=0  \\ options snd-hda-intel id=SB index=1
<ezra-s> that's cool
<soundtrouble> I'll have to chek if that's working though...
<ActionParsnip> Amnuriak: have you tried the fglrx legacy ppa
<jony> compdoc, the remote PC runs Lubuntu 12.04
<ezra-s> soundtrouble, where are you supposed to place those options?
<ezra-s> alsa-base.conf?
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Pastebin the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<soundtrouble> ezra-s: I believe in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<soundtrouble> indeed
<ezra-s> yep, there are options like that at the bottom of that file, nice and easy :)
<ezra-s> faster thing will be to reboot to check
<trent_> pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0 dazed and confused but trying to continue ?
<juliano> olá
<juliano> algum ?
<trent_> [    0.534958] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded [    0.534975] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5 [    0.535057] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 27d0 ss_vid 17aa ss_did 2011 [    0.535082] pciehp 0000:00:1c.0:pcie04: service driver pciehp loaded [    0.535096] pciehp 0000:00:1c.1:pcie04: HPC vendor_id 8086 device_id 27d2 ss_vid 17aa ss_did 2011 [    0.535117] pciehp 0000
<trent_> oops
<Amnuriak> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/QBeJrBbQ
<soundtrouble> ezra-s: rebooting in a few secs...
<Amnuriak> ActionParsnip: No I haven't, didn't know about those. Trying to find something about them and try them out. thanks
<soundtrouble> ezra-s: working
<ezra-s> ;)
<adamk_> Amnuriak: The legacy driver should not be necessary as that video card has a Cedar GPU.
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Pastebin the output of 'dmesg'
<Amnuriak> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/v1ew8m2v
<designbybeck> I have an external drive I'm try to format and use for backup. After a number of attempts quick formating and full formating, deleting partitions and adding new ones. It still gives me an error and says it is read-only. how do I fix this!?
<ActionParsnip> Amnuriak: if its a 2xxx 3xxx or 4xxx Radeon GPU, you'll need that PPA
<trent_> pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619133/plain/
<adamk_> Amnuriak: There is something odd going on here... Xorg is loading the fglrx_drv driver, but it's not using it and instead loads and uses fbdev.
<ezra-s> designbybeck, are you using root to format?
<Amnuriak> adamk_: yep, that's what I don't understand
<adamk_> ActionParsnip: It uses a Cedar GPU, the same core that's in most HD5xxx GPUs.
<adamk_> I'm wondering if, as a FireGL card, it requires a special driver, despite using the same core as the HD5xxx GPU.
<designbybeck> ezra-s: hmmm....not sure? when I opened Disks or GParted it asks for password
<Amnuriak> adamk_: I was wondering if "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found " was the real hint to the error and the reason why the drivers would not load
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?  If so, can you pastebin it.  Also, please pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<ActionParsnip> adamk_: I see
<ezra-s> designbybeck, maybe the disk you are trying to format, etc is being used
<designbybeck> it did delete the 2 partitions on there and formated fine, It shows 500gb free
<Amnuriak> adamk_: lspci -> http://pastebin.com/PVnCvEir
<usr13> designbybeck: mount  #See if the drive you are working on is mounted.
<designbybeck> yes usr, I dod see it as /dev/sdb1
<Amnuriak> adamk_: xorg.conf -> http://pastebin.com/frLXLagJ
<designbybeck> do see it
<erraneous> What's with all the underscores?
<brian____> was trying to find a name not registered with nickserv
<ezra-s> how unimaginative :P
<ezra-s> ;)
<ibn_> hola
<usr13> designbybeck: You'll need to un mount it.
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Check the files under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ too... The default settings definitely aren't being used since AIGLX is getting disabled. I can only guess what other changes might have been made to those files.
<designbybeck> usr13:  i'll have to unmount it before I can copy files to it?
<trent__>   A little help..... pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619133/plain/
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Once you get those config files set back to their defaults, try generating a new xorg.conf file with 'aticonfig --initial'
<usr13> designbybeck: Oh, I thought you were formatting or changing partitions.  I'm sorry.
<designbybeck> usr13: yeah I think all that went smoothly. But now if I try to copy anything to it, it says it is read-only
<brian____> ezra-s, ha yeah, 15 years ago, I was much more creative with my name
<usr13> designbybeck:  What kind of device is it?
<designbybeck> a LACIE 500GB external HDD
<designbybeck> usr13
<Amnuriak> adamk_: There are 8 files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ but I really do not know what to do with them (syntactically they look like the xorg.conf) and I doubt you want me to pastebin them all
<usr13> designbybeck: Show is the line for it from the output of   mount
<designbybeck> /dev/sdb1 on /media/beck/Backup type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<designbybeck> usr13
<usr13> designbybeck: It's mounted rw so, not sure what the problem is.
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Well I am guessing that at least one of them may be contributing to this problem, so if you don't know what you're looking for/at then, yes, pastebin them.
<designbybeck> usr13: hmmm.. it is one of those drives that uses two usb ports to plugin for power
<Amnuriak> adamk_: ok, will do one at a time. this will take some time
<usr13> designbybeck: Do you have a line in /etc/fstab file? If so, pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send URL
<usr13> designbybeck: Or show us the line.
<ezra-s> designbybeck, usr13 problem is that it is mounted!
<brian____> Ok, for the life of me, I can't get this stupid rtl8192cu usb network dongle to work.  I am getting a invalid argument when I start wlan0 which starts wpa_supplament?  It appears to go, becuase I see authentication attempts in the syslog.  Does anyone know if the rtl8192cu is going to work with the comp drivers or do I need to download the realtek ones?  I've googled so much, not sure what I believe...
<Amnuriak> adamk_: 10-evdev.conf -> http://pastebin.com/rALnbnGD    (filename -> pastebin location)
<user0> Hi can someone help with this please ? sources.list/dpkg fail -> http://pastebin.com/5FkuzrAr
<designbybeck> usr13: ezra-s http://www.pasteall.org/41839
<usr13> ezra-s: What is he trying to do to it?
<designbybeck> ezra-s:  I have it formated, I need it mounted to copy files to
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Just combine them into one file...  Or one pastebin.
<designbybeck> It says read-only
<Amnuriak> adamk_: ok
<ezra-s> designbybeck, sorry I thought you were still trying to partition and format
<designbybeck> ezra-s:  no I think that did go ok, because it shows the new label and 500gb free. It just will not let me copy anything to it because it says read-only
<syncsys_> I need a biomatrix (finger / thumb impression) tool on which employees put thumbs and the time and their id no. name etc comes on screen and is also feeded for HR and their pay calculation purposes. My question is that what model / make should I buy that also supports Linux OS and can be operated by open source softwares. 2. are there any open source softwares that do it (for linux and windows) ?
<ezra-s> user0, change software sources to main server or a mirror which works
<usr13> designbybeck: sdb1 is the one you are trying to write files to, right?
<designbybeck> correct usr13
<designbybeck> usr13:  that is the one I labeled my "Backup" drive
<jamie_> How do I restore lxpanel?
<trent__> HALP pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619133/plain/
<usr13> designbybeck: sudo blkid |pastebinit   #Or just show us the line for sdb1
<ezra-s> designbybeck, also paste the output of "mount"
<designbybeck> usr13:  /dev/sdb1: LABEL="Backup" UUID="FD5E-C513" TYPE="vfat"
<designbybeck> ezra-s:/dev/sdb1 on /media/beck/Backup type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<Amnuriak> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/DJUmCiyh    check the very last file listed there. Is that "Off" the bad guy ?
<ezra-s> designbybeck, I assumed you have tried writing with root right?
<designbybeck> no i have not ezra-s, I was just trying to copy over my home folder to backup so I cna do a clean install of 13.04
<jamie_> Which channel do i need to get help with lubuntu?
<jhirley> hello, I am getting the connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"? error under ubuntu server.  any guidance on where to look ,  I can see postgres in ps but not in netstat ?  TIA ..
<ezra-s> permissions there are 700 If I am not correct and the uid given is 1000 and 1000 for gid... so all inside is 700
<ezra-s> you better use the correct user or try as root
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Well disabling AIGLX won't cause fglrx to not work, but it's still not normal.  I'm also very confused as to why you are loading the pvr driver when you're not using a PowerVR GPU.
<designbybeck> if I do it as root ezra-s, can I still access it on other machines and/or this one when I need to copy the files back over?
<designbybeck> would it be something like this sudo cp /home/username/*
<Amnuriak> adamk_: I can't remember fiddling around with anything graphics related, not by hand at least (only via the system settings drivers/display)
<ezra-s> designbybeck, it is for testing
<trent__> where is my friend bean?
<ezra-s> designbybeck, if root can't noone can
<ezra-s> designbybeck, go to the disk with cd
<ezra-s> and do "touch test"
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Well something you did caused that change, since that's certainly not the default :-)  Remove that entire file.
<ezra-s> to see if root can create that file in it
<ezra-s> if root can you probably have a permissions problem
<Amnuriak> adamk_: I suppose that takes a reboot to kick in ?
<ezra-s> chancking the umask might do then
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Then try creating an xorg.conf file with 'aticonfig --initial'
<adamk_> Amnuriak: No, it doesn't.
<designbybeck> ezra-s: touch test returned no results
<designbybeck> i went to /media/username/Backup
<helmut_> hi
<Amnuriak> sudo aticonfig --initial ->  "Uninitialised file found, configuring. Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Amnuriak> adamk_: sudo aticonfig --initial ->  "Uninitialised file found, configuring. Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf" (sorry, forgot name tag)
<trent__> anybody?  pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619133/plain/
<ezra-s> designbybeck, you should have a test file whereever your ran that
<designbybeck> oh
<designbybeck> uhhh
<ezra-s> touch creates empty file, it's good to test if you can write
<designbybeck> oh yeah I do
<designbybeck> i did an ls and I can see a file now ezra-s
<ezra-s> designbybeck, with root?
<designbybeck> and I can see it in the file browser as well
<designbybeck> no that wasn't root
<ezra-s> then you can write ;)
<designbybeck> it let me delete it from the gui as well
<designbybeck> as my main user
<adamk_> Amnuriak: That's fine.
<ezra-s> designbybeck, I bet the user you used for touch was the one with id 1000
<ezra-s> use the same user to create files, etc..
<designbybeck> dang, but when i try to make a new directory on that drive it still says read-only
<Amnuriak> adamk_: I really am a novice when it comes to X11 but I thought having it adapt to new configurations requires it to restart, meaning rebooting ubuntu since I'm running only graphical desktop version
<vnc786> exit
<ezra-s> designbybeck, simple, check that /media/username/Backup has write permissions for your user
<adamk_> Amnuriak: It only requires a restart if there is some change in the kernel driver being used.
<ubu> what cli command will show me how many ram sticks I am using? i looked at /proc/meminfo and it doesn't show individual sticks or slots
<designbybeck> ezra-s: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=50378
<Amnuriak> adamk_: isn't that the actual goal ? make it use the fglrx ? sorry for being blut, I'm pretty confused by now. By the way, there were no obvious changes after the call to aticonfig (meaning same problems with monitors)
<Amnuriak> s/blut/blunt/
<ubu> found it, it's sudo dmidecode --type 17 IF anyone is curious
<ciccios> ciao
<ciccios> !list
<ubottu> ciccios: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubu> whats with people coming in here and thinking theres warez here?
<ezra-s> designbybeck, never trust graphical interface, go to terminal and check permissions yourself, if you can create a file I see no reason why you can't create a dir unless you are using different users
<betrayd> ubu: maybe they're looking for people who know where some can be found
<designbybeck> hwo do I check prems on that drive ezra-s?
<designbybeck> an ls -l just returns totls 0 ezra-s
<ubu> betrayd, no, they're coming in and running a command. see the recent ciccios person
<trent__> any help pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619133/plain/
<ubu> designbybeck, ls -la
<usr13> designbybeck: We see -Read  -Write -Execute   should be  +Read  +Write +Execute  (File Permissions)
<designbybeck> thanks ubu
<designbybeck> usr13: ezra-s ubu : total 20
<designbybeck> drwx------  2 beck beck 16384 Apr 30 08:45 .
<designbybeck> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root  4096 Apr 30 08:15 ..
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Pastebin the new /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  The problem you are having is getting Xorg to use the fglrx driver, not getting the kernel to load the fglrx driver.
<ubu> designbybeck, looks like only the folders owner has write permissions, the group permissions are read/execute. and "others" have NO permissions at all
<designbybeck> hmmm how do we solve this ubu?
<ubu> trent_, trying to access your pastebin link, it's asking me to log into launchpad. do you haev another pastebin link?
<Amnuriak> adaml_: http://pastebin.com/CXbeAdUR
<trent__> ill make one
<ubu> designbybeck, well, ezra-s was helping you, don't want to jump in mid way through
<designbybeck> i need all the help I can get ;)
<designbybeck> Just trying to back up my system so I can do a clean install of 13.04 on it
<ubu> designbybeck, what's the end goal?
<designbybeck> ubu: ^
<bobshi> hi
<bobshi> may I ask a question
<ubu> designbybeck, any reason you specifically want to upgrade to 13.04?
<trent_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619242/
<ubu> designbybeck, i meant, why are you curious about permissions. what's the end goal for that folder? permissions/owner/group wise
<ubu> bobshi, just ask it
<usr13>  designbybeck What are you on now? 12.04?
<designbybeck> I've always upgraded to the lastest ubu, I try to learn it so I can stay ahead of the curve when other people ask, I can show them new things
<k2> guys, i have a internet connection problem
<designbybeck> I'm on 12.10 right now usr13
<bobshi> I installed ubuntu 13.04,but the terminal bell not work
<usr13> designbybeck: What command did you use to mount the drive?
<ubu> designbybeck, me personally stick with the LTS releases, way more stable
<k2> very old -> internet connection problem
<designbybeck> usr13:  I just plug it in
<k2> PPPoE
<k2> help
<usr13> designbybeck: How many users on this system?
<ubu> trent_, i can see the dmesg output BUT what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !ppoe | k2
<ActionParsnip> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<trent__> pci system error (serr) for reason a1 on cpu 0  dazed and confused but trying to continue
<lenim> Ubuntus that end in .04 are better than .10 versions
<k2> yes ActionParsnip
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Did you restart X after removing that file and creating the xorg.conf file?
<ActionParsnip> lenim: not always
<designbybeck> just me usr13
<ActionParsnip> lenim: although the LTS ones will always end in .04, but not all .04 releases are LTS
<trent_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619242/plain/
<bobshi> how can i enable ternimal bell?
<lenim> ActionParsnip: seems that way
<trent__> not sure what inm doing wrong with paste bin thet seem to work for me
<usr13> designbybeck: sudo chmod 777 /media/beck/Backup
<ubu> trent_, i understand that BUT sometimes those are just warnings or messages and don't cause anything to be actually wrong.
<Amnuriak> adamk_: i just did (via alt+print+k). guess now you would need the log file ?
<trent__> yeah?
<k2> i have tabulated all my problem here http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/pppoe-connection-problem-nothing-works
<trent__> i mean it does boot but its just worry some
<ubu> trent_, i am saying, is there some behavior on your system that is alarming? does your system work ok?
<k2> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/pppoe-connection-problem-nothing-works
<trent__> never had this message with mint or fedora
<k2> i cant tell everything in a line
<k2> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/pppoe-connection-problem-nothing-works
<Amnuriak> adamk_: a, something changed: I can now disable the "mirror displays" in system-settings->display but I cannot apply the change as hitting the "Apply" button shows up error messages (pastebin with the messages coming up)
<k2> ActionParsnip ; for u , plz hav a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/pppoe-connection-problem-nothing-works
<thesilence84> Hey all, anyone up for looking at a suspend issue?
<Amnuriak> adamk_: on hitting apply there are actually 2 error messages, one after another: http://pastebin.com/A95bH9aM
<designbybeck> usr13:  that didn't seem to change anything
<designbybeck> usr13: http://www.pasteall.org/41840
<Amnuriak> adamk_: my /var/log/Xorg.0.log now: http://pastebin.com/XuWFyyxt
<Amnuriak> adamk_: and my /var/log/Xog.1.log now: http://pastebin.com/4st7madN
<jeanbaptiste> Ubuntu, unity and firefox are best imo but they all need speeding up. Its too slow
<k2> hello folks plz abswer if anybody knows http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/pppoe-connection-problem-nothing-works
<ubu> designbybeck, what filesystem is your external media device? NTFS?
<designbybeck> not sure ubu
<designbybeck> i think it might have been NTFS
<designbybeck> i was guessing I might hook to a windows system at sometime
<adamk_> Amnuriak: Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  All we should need to do now, I think, is add a Virtual line.
<designbybeck> but at this point I don't care I just wanted to backup and restore
<thesilence84> k2 do a pastebin of your ppp.conf file
<k2> coming in a minute, because im on dual boot
<juan_144> Hi, my video card seems not supported on Lubuntu 13.04 HP compaq d530
<Amnuriak> adamk_: http://pastebin.com/Ydr7k9NC
<ubu> trent_, i googled that error and it appears to be related to something that probably is irrelevant. read this: http://ryagatich.blogspot.com/
<SuperLag> I have a VM that is in a reboot loop, and I'd like to record a video of it happening... what package/app would I use for that?
<ubu> designbybeck, IF it's NTFS you can't change the permissions
<designbybeck> well that isn't cool ubu, Let me do another format on it
<ubu> designbybeck, is the external drive empty?
<ActionParsnip> juan_144: what video chip?
<designbybeck> and set it to ext4 ubu ?
<designbybeck> yes ubu
<ubu> SuperLag, i have a lot of success with Kazam screencaster
<adamk_> Amnuriak: http://pastebin.com/SYcNTBYa  Notice that the only difference is line 36.  We're essentially telling Xorg how much memory to reserve for the maximum framebuffer resolution.
<designbybeck> Agreed Kazam is a great screencaster for Ubuntu
<SuperLag> ubu: is that something in the repos? or 3rd-partu?
<ubu> designbybeck, it's really dependent on what systems you'll hook it up to.
<designbybeck> right now just Linux, I'll worry about the rest down the road
<ubu> designbybeck, if you want to access from windows and you know you won't have files larger then 4GB in size, you could go with FAT32
<ubu> SuperLag, i don't recall, just check the standard ubuntu repo's first
<SuperLag> ubu: found it. Thanks man.
<SuperLag> ubu: it was in the repos
<betrayd> but the reboot loop is the main problem eh
<ubu> designbybeck, picking the filesystem, you need to choose the right 1 for now AND the future since you won't be able to reformat it without losing the data on it.
<ActionParsnip> ubu: unless a backup exists (and it should)
<designbybeck> that is ok ubu because all I need for now is to backup, install and restore.... then I can do something else with this external harddrive
<ubu> ActionParsnip, well of course
<designbybeck> i did a quick format as ext4, but it still says read-only
<ubu> designbybeck, what are you backing up specifically that you'll restore once you install 13.04?
<gyre008> guy Im trying to create a USB boot drive
<ActionParsnip> gyre008: try unetbootin
<gyre008> however...when I start startup disk createor it doesnt detec the USB rive at all
<ubu> designbybeck, did you unmount it, format it using gparted to ext4, then plug it back in?
<designbybeck> ubu:  beck@beck-citr:/media/beck/Backup$ ls -al
<designbybeck> total 24
<designbybeck> drwx------  3 beck beck  4096 Apr 30 09:12 .
<designbybeck> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root  4096 Apr 30 09:13 ..
<designbybeck> drwx------  2 root root 16384 Apr 30 09:12 lost+found
<FloodBot1> designbybeck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> gyre008: what OS are you making the device in?
<gyre008> Ubuntu
<gyre008> 12.04
<Quest> I need a biomatrix (finger / thumb impression) tool on which employees put thumbs and the time and their id no. name etc comes on screen and is also feeded for HR and their pay calculation purposes. My question is that what model / make should I buy that also supports Linux OS and can be operated by open source softwares. 2. are there any open source softwares that do it (for linux and windows) ?
<usr13> designbybeck: I just now realized that Backup is a directory on the HD  The mount point is /media/beck/   I suppose you could have just created another directory.  mkdir /media/beck/Backup2
<gyre008> there is a ext4 partition on the USB drive created
<designbybeck> hmmmm usr13
<gyre008> I can mount it just fine and create files on it when mounted
<gyre008> however startup disk creator is simply not detecting it...
<gyre008> no idea why
<usr13> designbybeck: Never mind, I guess I'm wrong about that too.
<gyre008> when I plug it into the the pc it's automatically mounted...
<designbybeck> even as ext4 I can't do anything with this drive
<usr13> designbybeck: Does this drive have any external type hardware switches on it?
<gyre008> df -h
<designbybeck> ubu: , I did unplug it and plugged it back in. It does have a lost+found dir now
<designbybeck> but if I try to create a dir it says read-only
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<llldino> Hey guys, i'm having trouble booting 13.04 off grub, it hangs right after I select ubuntu anyone have advice?
<designbybeck> Hello BluesKaj
<gyre008> damn..now its detected but make startup disk button is inactive...man this is weird...
<ubu> designbybeck, what does the command "mount" return for the external media drive?
<BluesKaj> hi designbybeck
<designbybeck> beck@beck-citr:/media/beck/Backup$ ls -al
<designbybeck> total 24
<designbybeck> drwx------  3 beck beck  4096 Apr 30 09:12 .
<designbybeck> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root  4096 Apr 30 09:13 ..
<designbybeck> drwx------  2 root root 16384 Apr 30 09:12 lost+found
<FloodBot1> designbybeck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<designbybeck> sorry flood
<Amnuriak> adamk_: the display section is working again. very nice, thank you !
<designbybeck> ubu: /dev/sdb1 on /media/beck/Backup type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<SuperLag> ubu: that works great. Thank you for the recommendation.
<ubu> gyre008, i had issues with startup disk creator also. trying to install xubuntu 13.04 onto a 4GB usb stick the create was greyed out and it stated that my 4GB usb stick wasn't large enough
<Amnuriak> adamk_: though I still cannot attach windows to the borders (any longer) but that is only a small annoyance compared to the dual screen issue
<llldino> gyre008, There was a guy in here yesterday complaining of the same issue, if that makes you feel any better
<ubu> SuperLag, no problem
<ubu> designbybeck, it shows it's read/write
<gyre008> haha yeah it dies llldino
<Amnuriak> adamk_: were you also able to see what might have caused the issue ? (So I'm better prepared for the next time)
<designbybeck> ubu:  but why it no read/write
<k2> k2 is back
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, please unmount the media device for me
<ActionParsnip> llldino: what GPU do you use?
<designbybeck> can I do that in gui, just eject it?
<designbybeck> ubu: ^
<ubu> designbybeck, i want to start from scratch. unmount it and I want to check something
<ubu> designbybeck, yes, click safely remove or eject
<designbybeck> ok ubu I think it is unmounted
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: you can check by running:  mount
<designbybeck> ubu:  confirmed "mount" does not show it
<ubu> designbybeck, does the command mount return anything related to /dev/sdb1?
<designbybeck> I'm slowly learnin' ActionParsnip ;)
<designbybeck> no it does not ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, now pastebin the output of ls -la /media/
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: or just run:  cd $HOME; sudo umount /dev/sdb1; sdo eject /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> designbybeck: simples :)
<lmat> I installed openjdk-7-jdk  and now java -version returns version 6, and javac -version returns version 7.
<gyre008> so the question is...is it even possible without some kind of dark voodoo ubuntu magic ?
<llldino> ActionParsnip, NVIDA Gforce 9400m
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41841
<lmat> It looks like ubuntu comes with java v1.6 by default, and when I installed jdk7, it didn't overwrite the java 6, but added javac 7. I would like everything to be on 1.7, what should I do?
<lmat> I tried openjdk-7-jre but it's already installed (as a dependency of jdk.)
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, do you use the beck folder within /media/?
<designbybeck> i believe so ubu
<designbybeck> that is where the Backup was
<ska> Is it safe to remove dnsmasq service for a statically connected box?
<usr13> designbybeck: sudo chmod 777 /media/beck  ?
<vicente_DICL> ??
<ubu> designbybeck, what does ls -la /media/beck/ return?
<vicente_DICL> depends of what you have mounted in beck
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41842
<designbybeck> nohting mounted at the moment vicente_DICL, we are trying to figure out why this external will not let me copy things to it, it only shows read-only
<vicente_DICL> . means the current folder and .. the upper or previous folder
<k2> hey! there is no ppp.conf file
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, since the beck folder is empty let's delete it. you are positive that the beck folder is empty correct? and nothing is mounted to that folder per mount
<vicente_DICL> actually /media is for partitions mounted. of external devices such as CDROM
<k2> guys my problem here>>>http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/why-doesnt-my-pppoe-connection-connect-to-the-internet
<lmat> I think I got it...I removed any openjdk-6 stuff I could. I hope this didn't break anything ^_^
<k2> cant explain here
<designbybeck> yes ubu
<gyre008> managed to get to Installing bootloader stage....now this is being installed like 10 minutes so far...and it doesnt seem to be finishing...this stuff is well broken...darn :)
<adamk_> Amnuriak: The real problem was that Xorg was configured to load the pvr driver.
<k2> ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, so you deleted the beck folder within /media/?
<adamk_> Amnuriak: This caused the fglrx driver to get disabled and dropped Xorg back to the fbdev driver.
<designbybeck> ubu ok It will not let me delete it as me
<ubu> k2, yes
<giacomo_> hi
<designbybeck> ubu:  so sudo rm /media/beck ?
<k2> can you get here http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/why-doesnt-my-pppoe-connection-connect-to-the-internet
<k2> plz
<adamk_> Amnuriak: I don't know what you did to configure Xorg to load the pvr driver, but you definitely did something :-)
<ubu> designbybeck, as long as the folder beck contains nothing and you're positive, then yes, run sudo rm -rf /media/beck
<k2> its something unusual
<designbybeck> ok ubu that is gone
<Amnuriak> adamk_: hmpf :-/ ok, well this way I know where to look the next time. Thanks a lot ! (is there any kind of karma here?)
<ubu> designbybeck, be very CAREFUL with rm -rf!!!!
<designbybeck> ubu:  warning noted
<cfhowlett> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<mmonat> im all set nebber mind
<k2> who is ubottu
<designbybeck> warning noted cfhowlett
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, pastebin me ls -la /media/ 1 more time
<k2> is it a bot
<ubu> k2, yes, a bot helper
<designbybeck> ubu:  http://www.pasteall.org/41843
<k2> guys ,PPPoE problem
<xevil> anyone having problems getting the live DVD of 13.04 to run?  It get to the point of loading Xorg and freezes on my box...
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, now plug in your external device
<designbybeck> k2 quick bot to help users post FAQ and terms quickly
<samg__> hi guys
<samg__> Hi guys i wanted to know whats better for me... the only thing i do is here... listen to music (sync to my ipod) play grand theft auto san andreas and surf the web using google chrome... i installed ubuntu but i need your opinion to know if i should go back to windows 8 even tho gta works great
<ubu> k2, i will try to help with your PPOE issue in  a moment
<betrayd> he doesn't have a ppp.conf
<designbybeck> ok ubu mount shows it is now connected
<k2> ubu : try to comment in taht page itself
<pero_p> Hi! i have problem in running 'cc1' with this error: "/4.4.0/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". please help me! i'm tired of searching, nothing useful found. :(
<ubu> samg__, windows 8 < ubuntu
<mdh> samg__: if you like to use a lot of windows applications, windows might be better for you. don't forget you could run 7 instead of 8
<ubu> k2, will do when I am done helping designbybeck
<k2> o
<k2> ok
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, now what does ls -la /media/ report back?
<pero_p> and i installed libmpfr-dev too,
<k2> i will wait
<pero_p> but not worked
<designbybeck> http://www.pasteall.org/41843 ubu
<designbybeck> oh wait
<betrayd> pero_p: how did you install
<k2> ubu: but plz comment here >>>http://askubuntu.com/questions/288504/why-doesnt-my-pppoe-connection-connect-to-the-internet
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41844
<k1l> k2: either state your problem in here or stick to askubuntu. but dont advertise your askubuntu question in here please.
<samg__> @ubu @mdh i figured out that most of those apps i dont need mostly the issues im having and apps i want to come is unity player and i cannot install skype witch il try later but gta seems to be working well soooo should i just stay with ubuntu?
<brian____> Anyone have a suggestion for a widely supported USB wifi adapter?  I have two that I can't get to work without using the mfg drivers which will break too easily for the application
<ubu> designbybeck, lol
<ubu> k2, i understand. i am currently still helping someone else
<Quest> I need a biomatrix (finger / thumb impression) tool on which employees put thumbs and the time and their id no. name etc comes on screen and is also feeded for HR and their pay calculation purposes. My question is that what model / make should I buy that also supports Linux OS and can be operated by open source softwares. 2. are there any open source softwares that do it (for linux and windows) ?
<pero_p> betrayd, through apt-get install libmpfr-dev
<ubu> samg__, it's up to you obviously. if you still need windows try dual-booting or even a VM with windows in it
<k2> k1l : nobody peeks at your question at askubuntu
<mdh> samg__: stick with ubuntu if you like it, if not there's always windows or there are other linux distros too you can try
<samg__> is there vmware for ubuntu @ubu
<k2> it has to be spread
<samg__> just incase
<betrayd> pero_p: cc1? what seems to be the problem that you have to go this far
<samg__> @mdh i love ubuntu itws just u know ahahhah
<k2> samg__ : same here
<pero_p> betrayd, actually this is cegcc's cc1 file(for windows CE compiler)
<ubu> samg__, i am not sure, i've run virtualbox before but never vmware
<mdh> samg__: i'm not sure but I think vmware makes a linux client
<ubu> samg__, linux has a steep learning curve for sure.
<pero_p> betrayd, cegcc runs cc1 as a part of compile process
<samg__> @ubu soooo theres vbox for ubuntu?
<ubu> samg__, yes
<samg__> @mdh if there is then imma use it
<pero_p> betrayd, and this error occurs every time i want to compile, and then i can't compile!
<ubu> designbybeck, you still here?
<samg__> @ubu does it run xp well/
<designbybeck> yes ubu
<samg__> @ubu or 8
<ubu> samg__, depends how much RAM you have to dedicate to the guest OS really
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, what's the output of the new ls -la /media/
<betrayd> pero_p: in the old days i think installing needs an LDCONFIG did it get mentioned in the README
<Riley-> hey guys im having issues with the u 13.04 flash player for some odd reason theres a solid bard at the top of videos if tried disabling acceleration and everything ive looked all over for this and theres nothing in the forums and on my suse 12.3 tumbleweed install flash was fine
<samg__> @ubu i got like 4gbs of ram
<samg__> @ubu imma just use it in case
<k1l> samg__: there is vbox, vmware, qemu, kvm etc etc etc
<Riley-> im on intel hd 3000 graphics
<designbybeck> ubu:  http://www.pasteall.org/41845
<pero_p> betrayd, no, the README file is nothing tell about installing, just where to copy extracted files(there was no install)
<samg__> @kll imma use that :PPPPPPPP but guys any suggestion on how to connect to my remote pc
<mdh> samg__: what is the remote pc running?
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, and what's the output of the mount command?
<samg__> @mdh ubuntu 13.04
<ubu> samg__, what is your purpose on the remote machine?
<samg__> @ubu accesing it form school
<ubu> samg__, to just get a file? to control it fully? to admin it?
<designbybeck> ubu: /dev/sdb1 on /media/beck/Backup type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<ubu> samg__, to do what though
<samg__> @ubu jsut to control
<ubu> designbybeck, so you already have a folder within your partition of /dev/sdb1
<designbybeck> no
<designbybeck> it made that lost+found one though
<designbybeck> i didn't make that ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, what does sudo fdisk -l show for the filesytstem of sdb1?
<samg__> @ubu just for controling from schooooool
<betrayd> pero_p: i would check ls /usr/lib/libmpfr* or whereever they told you to install ti, make sure Configure is told where you put that 'missing' lib
<Riley-> does anyone have any suggestions
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41846
<pero_p> the execution of 'locate libmpfr.so'
<ubu> designbybeck, im confussed, you didn't have a /media/beck/ folder prior to mounting your external device correct?
<pero_p> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmpfr.so
<pero_p> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmpfr.so.4
<pero_p> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmpfr.so.4.1.0
<ubu> samg__, what type of machine will you be sitting at your school, the OS?
<designbybeck> oh correct ubu this last time, we deleted beck totally, and when I plugged in the disk it made beck
<rickdrink> hi, guys
<samg__> @ubu windows 7 64 bit
<pero_p> betrayd, you see, i have libmpfr.so but no libmpfr.so.1, so i evened tried symlink libmpfr.so.1 but not worked again!! :(
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, it appears like the external drive is formatted in a form of linux filesystem, most likely ext something, either ext3 or ext4.
<wilee-nilee> samg__, You can tab complete nicks @ does not notify them.
<betrayd> pero_p: that first symlink, renamed andpointing to where (old though, not 1)
<designbybeck> i did format it back to ext4 ubu
<samg__> @wilee whaaa
<samg__> wilee-nilee: ohhh
<ubu> designbybeck, and you said the drive is blank?
<samg__> ubu: so windows 7 64.bit
<designbybeck> other than the lost+found that it made when I formated it to ext4
<designbybeck> ubu:
<ubu> designbybeck, can you please unmount it, then run gparted, completely erase it's partition table, create a new partition table, and format it as ext3?
<pero_p> lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 16 Apr  4  2012 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmpfr.so -> libmpfr.so.4.1.0
<ubu> designbybeck, i know you said that BUT it's very odd you formatted it BUT it still contains a folder called Backup
<designbybeck> ok ubu
<rickdrink> I got a fresh Ubuntu 13.04, in order to install ATI official drivers do I have to remove the current graphic drivers? Can I install the new drivers in a regular session or a terminal-only session is needed? Thanks
<ubu> samg__, i use vncviewer
<designbybeck> no Backup is the Label of the drive ubu
<pero_p> betrayd, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmpfr.so -> libmpfr.so.4.1.0
<djQuery> getting this error when trying to install nvidia drivers with jokey
<djQuery> WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_304/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_304 driver
<wilee-nilee> !ati | rickdrink
<ubottu> rickdrink: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<samg__> ubu: is there something like logmein but for linux with almost thte same fuctions
<ubu> designbybeck, normally external drives are mounted to a folder named whatever the partitions/hdd label is, yours mounted to /media/beck
<chop1n[afk]> samg__, check "ssh -X"
<betrayd> pero_p: after renaming it i think you have to either run ldconfig OR make sure Configure is told where to find mpfr stuff (that dir)
<adamk_> rickdrink: What video card do you have?
<designbybeck> ubu:  but when It asked for a label I put in "Backup"
<ubu> samg__, yes, i forget what it's called though.
<samg__> ubu:  LOOOOKKKK PLEAAAAAAAAAAAASE I BEG U :p
<jaynext> :)
<ubu> designbybeck, i'm very confused why it's created a beck folder and also a Backup folder
<designbybeck> I have no clue about that ubu
<ubu> samg__, google is your friend, i think it's nx server
<ubu> designbybeck, what does ls -la /media/beck/ return?
<designbybeck> I am in gparted now, I named the lable "BACKUP" this time in all caps to see the difference
<samg__> @UBU i dunno what to write lol :p
<pero_p> betrayd, thanks, i'm gonna try ldconfig
<ubu> designbybeck, getting some more java, be right back
<designbybeck> ubu:  the output ....i'm formating the dirve again though: http://www.pasteall.org/41847
<PeterME_> Hi, I've got a question about raring ringtail
<designbybeck> what is it PeterME_
<designbybeck> the question
<Atom6> Hello
<samg> @ubu sooo
<PeterME_> While in Quantal I used gnome-panels to get the old Gnome look back
<ubu> designbybeck, if you're formatting the drive then the output would be irrelevant
<cfhowlett> Atom6, greetings
<PeterME_> And now that I upgraded to Ringtail the entire theme has changed.
<ubu> samg, nx server
<samg> ubu:  i fucking love u
<designbybeck> oh Not sure on that one PeterME_ I didn't use any rollback gnome stuff
<PeterME_> Hmm
<jaynext> lol :P
<PeterME_> Looks really bad though..
<ubu> designbybeck, which version of ubuntu is this again?
<PeterME_> And where did appearences go from the system menu?
<samg> ubu: isint it for ssh?
<PeterME_> All that's left is background..
<designbybeck> 12.10 ubu
<ubu> samg, :)
<designbybeck> I ahve the drive formated ast ext3 now ubu
<ubu> samg, i believe nx server is basically a vnc viewer type software BUT wrapped within an encrypted protocal like ssh
<designbybeck> ubu:  http://www.pasteall.org/41848
<samg> @ubu isint it for ssh?
<PeterME_> I'm sure if I could just find back to how to change my theme I should be able to fix it back to normal..
<samg> klafsndfas' dasnfksd
<samg> dsagdsg sd a
<samg> d
<samg> sd
<samg> gasd
<samg> g
<FloodBot1> samg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PeterME_> Aaah, there we go :) Found the Tweak Tool in the menu. Is this part of Raring or is it something that's been there for a while?
<ubu> designbybeck, 12.10 must handle external drives differently then 12.04 because when I plug in an external drive, it mounts it within /media/ and then uses the LABEL as it's folder name. So I am very confused by the beck folder
<rickdrink> bye
<ubu> designbybeck, so, you should be able to write to it with drwxr-xr-x
<designbybeck> maybe somehting with this drive ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, can you write to it?
<designbybeck> it says root owns it
<designbybeck> now i can't do a touch test
<designbybeck> ^ub
<designbybeck> ^ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, i believe stuff get's automounted as root, which i am not entirely sure why ubuntu does that.
<designbybeck> so the whole system could us it maybe ubu?
<designbybeck> i woudln't think that to be a good thing
<ubu> designbybeck, in 12.04, it mounts as my user NOT root.
<mustafa_> I have installed Ubuntu and kept my old home partition as it is, without reformating in and my system gets lots of errors and acts very slowly?
<mustafa_> any ideas why?
<ubu> designbybeck, it's possible, the entire system can't write to it though, only root
<cfhowlett> mustafa_, old configuration files perhaps?
<cfhowlett> mustafa_, what kind of errors
<mustafa_> cfhowlett: So I should just delete old confs?
<cfhowlett> mustafa_, not yet.  what kind of errors
<mustafa_> cfhowlett: lots of system errors, and it's veryyyyyyyyyyy slow as if i was one a pentium 4 pc while i am on i5. and i got system error that there was a problem with /usr/lib/udisks/udisks-daemon
<mustafa_> cfhowlett: you could say when i try to do anything i get an error
<cfhowlett> mustafa_, hmm.  that's a system error, not a config.  ask in the channel.  starbucks is closing so bye bye wifi
<mustafa_> cfhowlett: other than the extremly slow in opeining and closing nautlius.
<designbybeck> ubu:  I plugged in a USB jump drive no prob, it let me copy files to it as expected
<cfhowlett> mustafa_, unit?
<cfhowlett> mustafa on unity?
<mustafa_> cfhowlett: yes
<ubu> designbybeck, hmmm
<cfhowlett> mustafa_, select the other desktop environment and see.
<ubu> designbybeck, what does the mount command show for the jump drive
<designbybeck> i copied files over
<mustafa_> i don't have other desktop environment
<designbybeck> ubu: this drive is called Ubuntu: http://www.pasteall.org/41849
<ubu> designbybeck, yeap, that's what my fat32 drive mounts as also, ext3 external drives must get mounted as root and with only rwx for owner root
<ubu> designbybeck,
<designbybeck> I had it as NTFS and EXT4 as well though ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, right, this is very odd to say the least
<designbybeck> lol! Well thank you very much for your help. I've learned a few things along the way
<ubu> designbybeck, can you chown the /media/beck/BACKUP directory?
<designbybeck> I'll wait until I can get my other harddrive I've used before. That just means I can't backup until later today or tomorrow
<ubu> designbybeck, sudo chown $USER:$USER /media/beck/BACKUP
<yna1111> Hi, can i also ask an Apachenrelated questiom here?
<PeterME_> Anyone knows how to set a wallpaper to span multiple screens?
<ubu> yna1111, you can try, not sure we can help
<designbybeck> looks like that did chown to my username ubu
<yna1111> I wanted to ask if someone knows a really good tutorial / howto for the redirection of virtual hosts with ssl
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41850
<yna1111> I getthe general concept but always faiö in details
<ubu> designbybeck, ok, now you should be able to write  to it. try to unmount it and remount and see if the owner is retained
<jeanbaptiste> I moved some files from my other hdd and it moved them at about 90mbps, now im moving them back and it started moving at 3mbps and gives this error: Error splicing file: Input/output error. I installed pcmanfm and it still gives this error on some files im moving but atleast its moving them faster now
<yna1111> Faiö = fail
<yna1111> Does anyone have a favourite beginners page maybe?
<designbybeck> doh!...we were so close ubu
<designbybeck> ubu:  still shows read-only
<ubu> designbybeck, you were able to chown it BUT it's still only read only?
<ubu> designbybeck, what does mount return?
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41851
<ubu> designbybeck, it shows (rw) so clearly there is something wrong BUT i have no idea what
<ubu> designbybeck, what is the error, are you trying to write to it within nautilus?
<Quest>  are there open-source softwares that control biomatric and rfid  cards and manage HR functions like time in, time out that calculates pays with some other payroll functions and reporting?
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=50380
<asker1304> how do we install NVIDIA DRIVERS to UBUNTU 13.04   ?
<ubu> designbybeck, hmmm, it's beyond me why it's mounting as read only. can you unmount it, then plug it back in and look at the end info from entering the command dmesg
<Chaos_Zero> Hello, after re installing with 12.10 I get "internal system errors" once in a while. Besides the error box there have not been any consistant problems. Is thie anything to worry about or just ignore it?
<ubu> designbybeck, also, apparently in 12.10 they did make it so all external drives mount in /media/username/mountpoint versus just /media/mountpoint like in 12.04
<designbybeck> ubu: http://www.pasteall.org/41852
<asker1304> how do we install NVIDIA DRIVERS to UBUNTU 13.04   ?
<BluesKaj> !jockey
<carcinogen75> Hello. can you answer? It's ease to get GEO location by IP. But can i get all IPs by GEO location? Is there any service online to do this?
<ubu> designbybeck, ah, i see error writing superblock messages. also, lost page write due to I/O error on sdb1
<designbybeck> HMMMMMmmmmmm
<asker1304> Anybody help me how do we install NVIDIA DRIVERS to UBUNTU 13.04   ?
<BluesKaj> asker1304, alt=F2 , type additional drivers
<BluesKaj> correction alt+f2
<ubu> designbybeck, could be an indication that the drive is not healthy. when a drive is unhealthy the system will make it read only so that it doesn't cause further destruction of the disk
<asker1304> it does not work!
<asker1304> how do we install NVIDIA DRIVERS to UBUNTU 13.04   ?
<ubu> designbybeck, i wouldn't use it as a backup drive seeing that superblock write error
<asker1304> how do we install NVIDIA DRIVERS to UBUNTU 13.04   ? UBUNTU DOES NOT RESTART
<BluesKaj> asker1304, alt+F2 , type additional drivers
<ubu> designbybeck, i would run some tests on the drive and even then, not sure i would trust it. how old is the drive
<designbybeck> ok ubu, Again thank you for all your help. I'll wait until I get my other drive
<designbybeck> ubu:  have any apps or tasks for testing the drive?
<ubu> designbybeck, no problem, i enjoy helping others
<asker1304> how do we install NVIDIA DRIVERS to UBUNTU 13.04   ?additional drivers i did but does not restart
<designbybeck> I don't think it is to old at all, 3-5yr, had only been uses a few times
<philinux> asker1304:  what graphics card you using
<BluesKaj> !repeat | asker1304
<ubottu> asker1304: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asker1304> NVIDIA GEFORCE 220
<ubu> designbybeck, i think gnome-disk-utility can test drives
<CorruptEye> :)
<philinux> asker1304:  when in additional drivers does it offer to install a recommended driver
<designbybeck> Thank you ubu
<ubu> designbybeck, not sure if gnome-disk-utility is available in 12.10, check the repo's
<asker1304> i installed recomended driver
<asker1304> it does not work
<philinux> asker1304:  ok so your problem is that machine refuses to restart to activate the driver?
<asker1304> yes
<ubu> designbybeck, your best bet is to use the manufacturer's test tools, the crappy thing is that they mostly run in windows. some can be run from a live cd i think. what is the drive manufacturer?
<asker1304> recomended driver opens a blank page nothing in it
<philinux> asker1304:  ok so you mean u restart the machine and you get a black screen?
<genii-around> asker1304: You may not have the "restricted" repository enabled
<asker1304> Whu ubuntu 12.04 lts can use NVIDIA BUT NOT 13.04 ?
<asker1304> no black screen normal purple- brown screen nothing in it
<adamk_> asker1304: Stop yelling. All you're going to do is annoy people  and keep them from wanting to help you.
<asker1304> adam stop bulshitting if u dont know the answer shut up
<philinux> asker1304:  is that purple screen after you login normally or before u login
<asker1304> yes
<asker1304> but nothing in it
 * wilee-nilee puts asker1304 into ignore lol
<BluesKaj> asker1304, open the console  , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<philinux> BluesKaj: it sounds like it's activated but unity borked on login
<philinux> asker1304:  was 13.04 running ok before nvidia installed
<asker1304> how do i open console if my screen is blank?
<ubu> gotta run guys, peace out
<BluesKaj> philinux, well ,I'm close to the ignore point now
<asker1304> 12.04 worked fine
<philinux> asker1304:  ctrl+alt+t  didj you upgrade
<BluesKaj> asker1304, then drop to a tty , ctrl+alt +f1 ,, and run the command
<asker1304> no i formatted back to windows 8
<mahlukat> ersyjhe5ojy
<mahlukat> eğklg
<mahlukat> selam millet
<philinux> asker1304: so 13.04 is a clean install. did it run ok once first installed
<asker1304> btw ubuntu boots in 2 minutes w8 30 secs
<philinux> asker1304: ? ^^^
<asker1304> ok i reinstall and back again maybe 30 mins...
<philinux> asker1304: dont install nvidia until it running ok
<trom66> hi i need driver for intel g33/g31 for ubuntu 12.10
<asker1304> i bet sudo apt-get install nvidia-current wont work but i will try
<mahlukat> asker
<asker1304> <philinux> so you guys know ubuntu 13.04 cant run NVIDIA ALREADY...
<philinux> asker1304: running nvidia here
<k1l> asker1304: im running a 13.04 with nvidia.
<nafac> 13.04 IS NOT READY
<Walex> trom66: that's unlikely, it is quite old, so probably already supported.
<nafac> told you before
<nafac> Haters gonna hate
<asker1304> yes but it gives noise of fan when i dont install driver
<nafac> I speech truth
<philinux> nafac: you mean speak
<k1l> nafac: stop that now
<nafac> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring
<nafac> see?
<BluesKaj> asker1304, I have nvidia working on 13.04 , but then I don't run unity/gnome either
<opuscontinuum> how do I see what network resources I have access too?
<asker1304> why is that so hard to put nvidia driver works 12.04 lts very good but not 13.04 why?
<trom66> i can help for install
<tgm4883> I've got nvidia proprietary drivers working on 13.04 using unity
<k1l> asker1304: depends on your hardware.
<k1l> asker1304: did you try !nomodeset
<asker1304> no
<tgm4883> using 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 3] (rev a2)
<jackbrown> After a crash my file system is in read only mode and it doesn't allow me to work with my OS. How can i fix it ? (change file system from read only to read write ?)
<user82> well bugs like "fglrx breaks the complete installation" are also present...or did anyone get fglrx working with a hd4850?
<dhs227> Error 'proc/self/mem' : cannot skip to specified offset. But it suppose to work on earlier, the command is "dd if=/proc/self/mem of=linux-gate.dso bs=4096 skip=1048574 count=1"
<philinux> asker1304: i had trouble with some of the nvidia driver options but nvidia-current runs fine
<ActionParsnip> jackbrown: I suggest you boot to liveCD / USB and run an fsck on the partition
<asker1304> ty for all i will reinstall ubuntu ty for helping it wont work but ty anyways...
<BluesKaj> !who | asker1304
<ubottu> asker1304: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jackbrown> ActionParsnip: mhh
<DJRWolf> someone I know keeps going on about how Canonical sells local search information, anyone have anything good I can counter with?
<jerky> hi everyone. I have a question: how can I add a "," after the first character of every line in vim?   So, for example, the lines are as followed: "1 Blah" I want it to be "1,Blah" at for every line.
<tgm4883> DJRWolf, I'm unsure if that is completely accurate or not
<adamk_> Any idea why, after upgrading via do-release-upgrade, and rebooting, I still get told that there's a new release available and to run do-release-upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> DJRWolf, A look of derision and a chuckle.
<she_dyed> jerky i think q for record steps (like a macro)
<tgm4883> jerky, you can use a sed replace along with a regex for that
<jerky> tgm4883: do you know a sed command that will do that?
<DJRWolf> the only thing I recall seeing was "anonymous usage stats"
<tgm4883> jerky, sec, testing
<Rodrigo__> What is this channel for?
<DJRWolf> Rodrigo__ Ubuntu
<tgm4883> DJRWolf, specifically, they are talking about the shopping lens probably
<jerky> tgm4883: cheers!
<DJRWolf> tgm4883 I don't recall ever using that, is that part of Ubuntu One?
<Rodrigo__> Can I use this channel to ask general questions about Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> DJRWolf, no, it's a default lens in unity in 12.10
<DJRWolf> Rodrigo__ yes
<DJRWolf> tgm4883 ahh, I go LTS, so still roll'en with 12.04
<Rodrigo__> Folders named paxHeader have been created at random locations, is that normal?
<TuomasT> Can I have snd_* alsa modules reloaded (while pulseaudio is off temporarily) after suspend to ram?
<TuomasT> My sound card doesn't work until that is done after suspend to ram
<tgm4883> jerky, I'm slightly confused by the dataset. You mention the line is '1 blah' and you want it to be '1,blah', so are you wanting to insert the ',' character, or replace that space with ','?
<Walex> TuomasT: yes.
<jerky> tgm4883: I want to replace the space with a "," if possible
<jerky> sorry about that.
<TuomasT> Walex: Does Ubuntu do anything similar by default?
<johnjohn101> join #perl
<tgm4883> jerky, ah ok. Just the first one or every space in the line?
<jerky> just the first space after the first character of every line.
<Walex> TuomasT: yes, indeed it is a bit surprising you have that issue, perhaps your specific sound module is not listed in the resume script
<jerky> Appreciate it
<yatriga> guys my virtualbox is not able to start due to an error please help
<Walex> TuomasT: however perhaps this is because there is more than one "power management" script collection
<TuomasT> Walex: It is somewhat uncommon card. (snd_ice_1712). Where is the configure fil located?
<tgm4883> jerky, ok, this will replace the first space in every line with a ,   sed 's/ /,/'
<r0sh> guys, i'm installing wget from source. i made a directory at /tmp/build, extracted *.tar.gz in it. cd to wget* directory. made configure executable, and tried ./configure .. says permission denied. did sudo ./configure, got same results. what could be the problem?
<TuomasT> no, snd_ice1712 / m-audio 2496
<r0sh> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 if that matters
<Walex> TuomasT: it depends on which power management suspend/resume set of scripts you are using.
<yatriga> it says unable to create a object
<Walex> TuomasT: try to check in your logs if there are are any hints on that.
<TuomasT> Walex: Well, nothing at /etc/pm/config.d/
<Walex> TuomasT: that is for local modifications. Have a look at 'dpkg -L pm-utils | sort | less'
<jerky> tgm4883: thanks for that!
<Walex> TuomasT: you probably want to put in '/etc/pm/config.d/' something that adds to the rules in '//usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/'
<tgm4883> jerky, yw
<Guest80097> .
<rosh> where i can ./configure at $HOME
<brian____> Ok, I am missing something, or a lot of somethings.  I am trying to install a netgear usb wifi adapter that uses the rtl8192cu module.  I gave up on the opensource ones included and downloaded and compiled the realtek ones.  That worked, I added the module to load into /etc/modules and now I have a 8192cu loaded, however, my usb device has no idea that is the module it should be using.  What am I missing?
<abradley> I'm running ubuntu virtually and I need to set a static ip but in interfaces there is no eth0 mentioned, only "auth lo iface lo inet loopback". How would I go about setting a static ip when I don't have any ethx referenced?
<abradley> ^ wired
<samijam> why does ubuntu 12.04 say it is 693 MB when I am downloading and then 727 MB after it is finished?
<adamk> r0sh: Perhaps /tmp is mounted noexec (assuming /tmp is a separate filesystem).  Perhaps the configure script is not set to be executable.
<TuomasT> Walex: According to PM logs reloadingof snd_ice1712 fails because pulseaudio is running
<BluesKaj> abradley, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<TuomasT> So I need to have pulseaudio stopped before and resumed after suspend to ram
<rosh> adac, It's set executable. and i will look into the mount options. thanks. :)
<adac> rosh, I'm probably the wrong guy you pinged ;)=
<Walex> TuomasT: I think stopping and resuming PulseAudio on resume is a standard thing, surprised it did not quite happen yet. Perhaps that are PulseAudio suspend/resukme config files
<samijam> hmm, actually it says 727MB in the file manager, but 694 MB from ls
<TuomasT> Walex: Anyway, thanks for help!
<wdonkey> when i install a .deb from a download in the terminal, does the .deb file has to be anywhere specific, or do i need to specifiy its location when typing the dpkg cmd line ??
<samijam> brasero also sees it as 727 MB, but says there is 10 MB space free for a 700 MB disc
<samijam> I just want numbers to add up!
<WhiteDawn> samijam:  ls reads in bytes, file manager reads in bits
<samijam> ok, but when I start the burn it says 693 MB, so Brasero is not consistent
<tgm4883> wdonkey, you can specify it's location
<SuperLag> Anyone else find that 13.04 does not remember your default browser choice, if you set it to something other than Firefox?
<lukariell> salve
<tgm4883> wdonkey, or just do it from the same directory
<lukariell> !list
<ubottu> lukariell: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SuperLag> I'm using the Xubuntu version.
<genii-around> !it | lukariell
<ubottu> lukariell: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wdonkey> tgm4883: how do you get to that directory again ?
<WhiteDawn> samijam: sorry, i got that wrong, ls reads a gb as 1024 mb, while filemanager reads it as 1000. As for basero, its prob just overhead for the cd filesystem
<tgm4883> wdonkey, 'cd /path/to/dir'
<wdonkey> thanks sir
<wdonkey> or mam
<tgm4883> wdonkey, or you can double click on the deb file
<samijam> WhiteDawn, yeah I figured ls would be more accurate.  anyway, it looks like I might end up with a successful burn... i hope
<wdonkey> tgm4883: tryed but after the install it says it failed to load module, to reinstall the app
<wdonkey> thanks tgm4883
<abradley> BluesKaj, thanks for the input. In that page the examples reference a certain nic such as eth0. My network/interfaces do not. They only reference "auth lo iface lo inet loopback". How would I go about setting a static ip when I don't have any ethx referenced?
<tgm4883> abradley, are you using ubuntu server or desktop?
<rd1381> how can i change my locale setting in ubuntu(gnomke)
<abradley> tgm4883, I'm running ubuntu desktop in a vm (esxi)
<tgm4883> abradley, then you need to set static IPs via network manager
<BluesKaj> oj abradley seems that 's avirtual thing ,of which i have little knowledge
<abradley> cool, I'll look into network manager
<abradley> thanks for both of your input
<stupeted> hi i just wanted to connect to VPN and i set up all and now a screen show up whit "Enter password to unlock your login keyring"
<stupeted> what shoud i do?
<usr13> WhiteDawn: I don't think it's a difference between bits and bytes.  It is because one is showing actual file size and the other is showing how much disk space is devoted to the storage of the file.
<johnjohn101> what is the difference between fakeroot and sudo?
<Chaos_Zero> Hello, after re installing with 12.10 I get "internal system errors" once in a while. Besides the error box there have not been any consistant problems. Is thie anything to worry about or just ignore it?
<usr13> WhiteDawn: samijam I'm talking about the difference in ls and what the file manager reports, and it's like the difference you see between ls and du (du will show smaller size too, for same reason).
<tri> as.wb.wb
<Qwell> Hi!  I just learned that you could alt-tab to an application with multiple windows, pause, and then continue to tab to switch through those windows.  Is it possible to just always group by windows, and not have to do the pause?
<Walex> rd1381: there are global locale settings and per-user ones. The global ones are in environment variables. Alos look at '/etc/default/locale'
<wilee-nilee> Chaos_Zero, That is apport, look at what the errors are it will report on even 3rd party errors which are not reportable. There is also a ignore at times shown. Personally I remove apport at times.
<usr13> WhiteDawn: samijam We usually see bytes designated as B and bits b, but mostly we measure B (bytes) and the difference is 8x.
<rosh> adamk, It's set executable. and i will look into the mount options. thanks. :)
<Walex> johnjohn101: they do completely different things. 'sudo' gives real privileges, 'fakeroot' does not.
<rosh> adac, hey! there are so many people here :D
<usr13> Qwell: Yea, same as MS Windows.  Been that way for a long time.  You've learned to use a very handy tool.
<Qwell> usr13: You misunderstand.
<rd1381> do i nedd to reboot for changes to this file to take effect?
<usr13> Oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> Chaos_Zero: I'd run memtest86+ from grub
<usr13> Qwell: I use Alt-Tab to switch windows.
<Qwell> usr13: The pause part, I learned.  I'm an adult male.  I learned alt-tab many many porn windows ago. :p
<ActionParsnip> Qwell: SuperL + W will show all windows
<Qwell> ActionParsnip: I don't mouse.
<ActionParsnip> Qwell: its not a mouse thing....
<ActionParsnip> Qwell: both are on the keyboard
<Qwell> ActionParsnip: How do I select a window in there?
<rd1381> Walex:do i nedd to reboot for changes to this file to take effect?
<Qwell> oh, arrow keys...  yeah, that's no good either.
<ActionParsnip> Qwell: do cursors work?
<usr13> Qwell: Ok, I'm lost.
<usr13> Qwell: Oh right and left arrow.  Yes, very handy.  If you go to tty6, (Ctrl-Alt-F6), you come back with Alt-RightArrow.
<johnjohn101> tx Walex
<usr13> Qwell: Or to tty5 with Alt-LeftArrow
<Qwell> Let me rephrase my question.  How do I tell Unity to show windows in alt-tab, rather than applications?
<usr13> Qwell: And you can switch irssi windows that way too.
<coolot> hello guys
<Walex> rd1381: no, but you need to log-in again.
<wilee-nilee> Chaos_Zero, Here is some more info if you like. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<coolot> newbie here
<rd1381> thanks
<Walex> rd1381: but you should reboot if you have some daemons that depend on locale settings.
<rd1381> do anybody else gets freezes on ubuntu (kubuntu) 13.04 fresh insytall?
<Walex> rd1381: that's not a good question ("anybody else")
<coolot> how can i transfer my mp3 files located in different sub directories  with out accessing the sub folders one by one to a single folder?
<rd1381> because i get them randomly and i tried everything and nothing works
<usr13> Qwell: Aren't  windows and applications interchangable terms, (unless of course, if you have more than one instance of the same application open).
<usr13> ?
<Qwell> usr13: No.
<usr13> Qwell: That's just the way it works.
<Rodrigo__> Folders named paxHeader have been created at random locations, is that normal?
<Walex> rd1381: that's a statement, and it brings better information...
<Walex> rd1381: are these temporary freezes or must-restart freezes?
<coolot> how can i transfer my mp3 files located in different sub directories with out accessing the sub folders one by one to a single folder? using the command line
<Walex> rd1381: because there are *many* possible causes of both temporary and must-reboot freezes.
<rd1381> complete freezes that not even harddrive works
<banaan> hi
<Fluxx> Hi all, I managed to change the resolution of my video using xrandr but when I reboot it is all messed up again. How can I fix it ? using ubuntu 12.04
<Walex> coolot: for replies within 1 minute please supply your Uranium-level account number...
<usr13> Qwell: But you can change it if you want.
<adamk_> Fluxx, Create an xorg.conf file to specify your preferredmode, or add the xrandr command to your desktop environment session.
<usr13> Qwell: Disable the keyboard shortcuts for Unity's switcher by unchecking CompizConfig Settings Manager ? Desktop ? Ubuntu Unity Plugin ? Switcher ? Key to start the switcher ? Enabled and Key to start the switcher in reverse ? Enable
<banaan> can anyone help me fixing this problem with Tomcat 7 : java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina
<usr13> Qwell: Disable the keyboard shortcuts for Unity's switcher by unchecking CompizConfig Settings Manager > Desktop > Ubuntu Unity Plugin > Switcher > Key to start the switcher > Enabled and Key to start the switcher in reverse > Enable
<banaan> trying to fix it for an hour now lol :S
<Fluxx> adamk_: I am a sort of noob to linux, can I add the command in the startup apps?
<rogier> Can anyone help me connect my desktop to my laptop using cat5 so i can use internet (the laptop is connected trough wifi.
<coolot> Walex : i am not sure what's Uranium-level account number...
<usr13> Qwell: Enable the Static Application Switcher by checking CompizConfig Settings Manager > Window Management > Static Application Switcher > Enable Static Application Switcher
<Walex> coolot: or put another way please wait at least 5-10 minutes before repeating a question...
<poss> Hi guys, I seem to have stumbled into water a little deeper than I'm comfortable with :)
<coolot> Walex : understood thanks
<Walex> coolot: and BTW you can "flatten" a directory hierarchy in several ways, many of which a bit tricky.
<adamk_> Fluxx, I believe so, yes.
<Walex> coolot: for example by using 'find' to collect the names of the files, and then just 'mv'ing or 'ln'ing them to a single directory.
<usr13> Qwell: There is a GUI for it,  ccsm
<banaan> can anyone help me with setting up tomcat 7 iḿ getting weird errors
<poss> So I encountered a bug in TF2, and thought maybe updating my graphics drivers might help.  I dropped out of X, stopped lightdm, then updated from 304.30 to 313.30
<pero_p> hi
<pero_p> bash script to find incomplete downloaded images ??
<usr13> rogier: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<rd1381> Walex	: any suggestion about how to trace it?
<coolot> Walex : i tried to use the find command but it searches all of my mp3 files. i just want to move all of my AC DC mp3s in a single folder.
<poss> After a restart I just got left with a blinking cursor. So I booted into recovery mode and ascertained that my ssd had been set to read only
<banaan> can anyone help me with setting up tomcat 7 iḿ getting weird errors  iḿ getting desperate now :(
<ActionParsnip> banaan: tried in the tomcat channel?
<banaan> oh sorry :)
<usr13> poss: Was the blinking cursor preceeded by login:  ?
<poss> So I restarted fro a previous kernel, and suddenly the drive errors went away.
<ActionParsnip> pero_p: i cant see that really being possible, the corruption in an image could be part of the image.
<lenim> ActionParsnip: you stopped with catnip
<Walex> rd1381: if it is temporary, it could be caching of writes or disk read errors. if it is permanent, most likely some hardware issue, probably power/heat or GPU, else some kernel bug
<poss> But now I am stuck in a previous kernel without an NVIDIA driver
<ActionParsnip> lenim: huh?
<ActionParsnip> poss: tried:   sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Walex> coolot: you can do that with 'find'. Are you trying to move files _by tag_ instead of name?
<usr13> poss: If you keep it all in one post, it will be easier to understand your issue?
<lenim> ActionParsnip: you said tomcat and catnip
<ActionParsnip> lenim: ahhh, nice hahahaah
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, yeah, thanks :). i just have a script that download images with wget, some of downloaded ones are corrupt, i like to see a way to find out them and try to redownload
<poss> nvidia-settings says I have no nvidia driver, even though nvidia-xconfig, and the conf file both say my driver is set to nvidia.
<ActionParsnip> pero_p: you could redownload to tmp and calculate md5sum on both and compare
<Fluxx> adamk_: thanks will try to reboot now and check if it worked
<ActionParsnip> poss: then check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rd1381> Walex: i tested wit memtest and windows doesnt freez so i dont think its a hardware problem .i have hybrid graphic card on my notebook (asus n53sv) but the change of driver for nvidia and removing it didnt help and i use bumblebee so its not nvidia fault eaithr
<lenim> Poss did you reboot
<poss> So, my problem is two fold:  I can not activate the graphics driver, and even if I do, when I restart it'll just default to the more recent kernel
<MKCoin> Huh. I'm having an issue where I can't rename any files via Nautilus. Any idea why that would be? It's greyed out in the context menu, as are Cut, Copy, etc...
<poss> yes, an uninterupted boot cycle still results in a blinking cursor
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, :D yeah, but the connection speed is really slow!! 15KBps download LoL
<genii-around> MKCoin: Quite possibly you're trying to operate on files which are not in /home/you-username/   directory.
<MKCoin> It is those files I cannot alter; I can alter files elsewhere
<lenim> poss: boot ti grub . Press F6. Select NOMODESET.
<Walex> rd1381: that MS-Windows does not freeze means little. There is relatively error checking in MS-Windows and sometimes it just skips over errors... And 'memtest' only tests memory.
<Walex> rd1381: to find out what is happening, check the logs around the time of the freeze...
<Walex> rd1381: try to notice whether you are doing something specific at that time.
<poss> lenim, I will try that, give me a sec to reconnect here on my phone
<coolot> Walex : i'll do some more studying using find.... i am not sure with moving files _by tag_.....i am very new with linux.... so forgive me if i am asking a lot of questions
<rd1381> Walex	: i know but that all the hardware checking that i can do and because it happens randomly i dont think i can check hardware to see the error
<Walex> rd1381: keep 'vmstat 1' running in a terminal and check whether when it freezes a lot of memory is in use.
<genii-around> MKCoin: The next possibility is that the files you are trying to operate on are locked because another application or process is exclusively using them
<Walex> coolot: MP3 files have embedded tags with artist name, album name, etc.
<lenim> poss: if F6 dont work let me know.
<ActionParsnip> pero_p: thats reall only one way to know, unless the server side holds MD5sums of the good images (or if you can SSH over then calculate MD5 there)
<poss> lenim: since this issue started, if I don't make my grub selections within ten seconds, the keyboard stops working.  So this may take a minute
<Walex> coolot: BTW most graphical file managers allow you to sort/filter tagged MP3 files or untagged files by tag or name.
<Qwell> usr13: ccsm > Unity > Switcher > Key to flip through windows in the Switcher.
<rd1381> Walex	: i check all the logs in /var/log folder but nothing seems to be happening at the time of freez
<JoMs> Hello, I am currently following this guide (http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Ubuntu/HOW-TO_3) for installing xbmc on ubuntu 13.04 minimal, but I have encountered a problem when installing the nvidia-drivers. It seems there's no package called nvidia-glx-xxx, anyone have a tip regarding how I should get the correct drivers in an easy way?
<coolot> Walex : i am practicing to move and manipulate files using command lines..... using graphical file manager is my last resort.....
<anonymous> HI
<Guest24591> )))
<usr13> Qwell: Yea, you should be able to set it to what ever you want.
<lenim> poss: if Fn6 does not work. Press E for edit. Scroll to word QUIET. Type in NOMODESET after word QUIET. Press Ctrl-x to boot
<MKCoin> Hm it looks like the files were moved into a read only "group", is it safe to change them to full access? I'm still listed as owner.
<nadir__> hi
<Poss-mob> F6 does nothing at grub
<pero_p> ActionParsnip, thanks man, ;)
<lenim> Poss-mob: look at post above.
<brian____> If I take a usb wifi adapter plug it into my 12.10 laptop and my dmesg runs through all of the setting up that device, and on 12.04 when I plug it in it only shows me the device is attached, does that mean it doesnt know what module to use?
<rogier> How do reboot the computer when it's stuck. The mouse and keybord don respond.
<rogier> ?
<usr13> JoMs: sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Poss-mob> Ok, e works, but i took too long to write nomodeset and the keyboard stopped working. Ill keep rebooting and trying till i type it all
<lenim> Poss-mob: read post above. Gotta go.
<nadir__> test
<nadir__> any body ?
<JoMs> usr13: installing xbmc is all fine, my issue is about installing the correct nvidia-drivers and avoid doing it manually
<usr13> !info ubuntu-drivers-common | JoMs
<ubottu> JoMs: ubuntu-drivers-common (source: ubuntu-drivers-common): Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.2.76 (raring), package size 34 kB, installed size 225 kB
<usr13> JoMs: Actually, just go to nvidia.com
<JoMs> usr13: thanks, I'll check that out
<usr13> JoMs: lspci |grep -i vga
<JoMs> well, nvidia.com makes it manually, and then I have to blame myself and nobody else when it screws up :/
<Walex> coolot: something like: find "$FROM" -iname '*acdc*.mp3' -print0 | xargs -r0 -I^ ln ^ "$TO"
<usr13> JoMs: What is your video card.
<JoMs> usr13: GT281 ION
<Poss-mob> So i added nomode set and hit f10 to boot, now im back to a blinking cursor
<usr13> JoMs: 32bit? or 64?
<JoMs> usr13: 64
<usr13> Desktop?
<JoMs> usr13: ubuntu minimal with no desktop environment installed
<JoMs> usr13: but on the generic kernel
<usr13> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-313.30-driver.html
<JoMs> thanks
<usr13> NP
<usr13> Poss-mob: Is the blinking cursor preceeded by "login:"?
<Poss-mob> Lol, no. I can login to f1-6, but f7 is just a cursor.
<usr13> Poss-mob: Ok then, login
<usr13> Poss-mob: and then sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (or you can rename it, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak)
<cousteau> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<cousteau> Is aptitude fixed?
<cousteau> (I just got an update saying something about multiarch on aptitude)
<usr13> cousteau: It's not broken.
<cousteau> * Apply upstream multiarch-conflicts.patch to handle conflicts on multi-arch systems. (LP: #831768)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<usr13> cousteau: Read the above statement, (use apt-get).
<cousteau> usr13, above statement was confusing and not too verbose
<Poss-mob> And then nvidia-xconfig again?
<cousteau> usr13, anyway, the reason ubottu recommends not to use it is the one that got solved on this update, right?
<usr13> cousteau: I don't know about that but.  Whether it's a bug or lack of feature may be an ambiguous issue in relation to what you call it, but other than that, it's pretty clear.
<cousteau> ...yeah, since that link on ubottu is the same bug
<usr13> cousteau: So why not just use apt-get?
<cousteau> cause I'm used to aptitude (although I've started getting used to apt-get), and because I'm curious to know if the bug the bot says is the one that has been fixed
<cousteau> in that case, the bot factoid may be updated
<MonkeyDust> cousteau  first get the issue solved, with apt-get, then investigate further
<usr13> cousteau: I use apt-get because it does better what aptitude used to do.  It is not complicated.  I recommend you use apt-get
<cousteau> MonkeyDust, yeah, the update manager uses apt-get
<cousteau> usr13, apt-get needs `aptitude show` and `aptitude why`, though
<usr13> Really?
<cousteau> and some things such as aptitude's automatic autoremove
<usr13> And why would it matter?
<cousteau> anyway, I've got to go now.
<usr13> Ok, ttyl
<Poss-mob> So, i just tried deleting the conf and rerunning xconfig, didn't change anything. So i tried reinstalling the driver, it reinstalled fine. But i still have no GUI.
<onr> what would be the reason an app with .desktop file doesn't show up in "open with" menu?
<Poss-mob> The nomodeset seems to have fixed the read only issue though.
<jwtiyar> my dvd writer not mounting in ubuntu , but in windows is ok
<AtumT> jwtiyar: Try using a USB stick to boot ubuntu
<usr13> Poss-mob: nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> Poss-mob: Not so sure nomodeset was the issue to begin with.
<jwtiyar> AtumT, i have installed ubutnu , but when i want to play dvd or cd its not mounting
<usr13> !dvd | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoMs> usr13: any chance you know a good way for disabling nouvaeu? it seems to be running even after being added to blacklist
<pero_p> how can i check last 2 bytes of a file in bash?
<jwtiyar> usr13, i think u didn't understand my Question
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, If you put discs in you see nothing?
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> do you know nethogs? it allows to see which process is using your bandwidth and the amount. now my question: how can i limit the bandwidth for a specific process?
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, yes
<mzaza> Is Ubuntu 12.10 slower than 12.04 or it's just me? I feel certain tasks are slower like nautilus and the overall performance. I just installed it about 1 hour ago.
<Poss-mob> Usr13: can nvidia settings be run without a gui? As i said, i have tried xconfig. That is not tye issue, the conf file clearly says nvidia. But no display appears
<Luke23ae> how do you tell GRUB not to display but to boot a specific OS right away?
<bekks> Ab3L: By setting up Quality of Service for your network.
<bazhang> !info wondershaper | Ab3L
<ubottu> Ab3L: wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (raring), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bazhang> Luke23ae, change the grub timeout
<mzaza> Sorry! I mean is Ubuntu 13.04 slower than 12.10? Is the overall performance slower?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Luke23ae have a read
<ubottu> Luke23ae have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> mzaza, faster
<mzaza> bazhang: Application like nautilus, is slower. And monodevelop is slightly slower.
<wilee-nilee> jwtiyar, Have you added the restricted-extras for the desktop you are using, or other codecs?
<bazhang> mzaza, not here
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, i dont remember
<bazhang> jwtiyar, so install them
<Luke23ae> bazhang: I still have GRUB 1 ^^
<pero_p> how can i check last 2 bytes of a file in bash?
<bazhang> Luke23ae, 1.98?
<Sysaxed> what is the easiest way to detect mouse click in bash? in any window
<jwtiyar> wilee-nilee, i think i added the restructed area but not required codecs
<Sysaxed> pero_p: try tail
<bazhang> pero_p, ask in #bash
<bazhang> Luke23ae, what version of ubuntu are you on
<pero_p> Sysaxed, you people are awesome :)
<Luke23ae> bazhang: 8 something
<pero_p> tnaks
<pero_p> thanks
<bazhang> Luke23ae, that sounds like its not supported
<Luke23ae> :)
<bazhang> !version | Luke23ae
<ubottu> Luke23ae: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<alesan> hi; can I encrypt a home directory if I already have a user? 13.04 64 bits
<Ab3L> bazhang: but wondershaper limits the bandwidth of an interface. i'd like something that limits band only for a process (not for all processes using an interface)
<bazhang> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<bazhang> Ab3L, ^
<Azraelboss> how's it going?
<bazhang> Luke23ae, tell us the exact version pleaes
<jalal> hey guys..need help
<Poss-mob> To restate my problem simply: i have updated my graphics driver and now have no gui.
<jwtiyar> bazhang, can u show me which codecs are required?
<Luke23ae> 8.10
<Luke23ae> bazhang: 8.10
<jalal> I am trying to install openvas5 but i am getting error "openvas manager databse is too low"
<bazhang> jwtiyar, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> Luke23ae, thats not supported, time to upgrade
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Luke23ae
<ubottu> Luke23ae: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jwtiyar> bazhang, i know this , but i mean needed codecs
<FatDarrel> hello is there a kickstart for ubuntu
<MKCoin> Ok, that didn't work. I am set as the owner of these files and it says I have access to Create and Delete files, but cut/copy/rename/etc are still greyed out i nautilus. Any ideas?
<jalal> Somebody help me..i am getting error in opvenvas setup..openvas manager databse is too low
<bazhang> jwtiyar, you have not said what you are trying to do
<Ab3L> bazhang: thank you.
<Sysaxed> FatDarrel: what does it mean?
<jwtiyar> bazhang, already i have restricted area installed'
<bazhang> !repeat | jalal
<ubottu> jalal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, open a console , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras , the codecs you need will install
<jwtiyar> bazhang, i said when i put dvd/cd in writer nothing happen
<mzaza> bazhang: Do you use 1 partition for the Ubunut installation, or custom partitions?
<MKCoin> Hm, I have tried Thunar and the restrictions are not there, it appears to be a Nautilus issue.
<FatDarrel> Sysaxed: Have you used kickstart? It is a scripted install of a RHEL based os I was wondering if unbutnu had one.
<jalal> @ubottu i am installing openvas in ubuntu and i am getting error "openvas database is too low"
<bazhang> mzaza, what do you mean one
<mzaza> bazhang: Your partition layout?
<Luke23ae> bazhang: I have already installed 12.04, but my display won't switch on while booting. and because the old ubuntu is booted via GRUB I'm trying to set it up so it will boot into the new ubuntu and then delete the old one from my new one. messed up, i know
<bazhang> jalal, dont repeat so quickly...
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, thank you before was installed'
<intrin> hi
<bazhang> mzaza, swap / and /home
<Sysaxed> FatDarrel: oh. Sorry, I don't know
<intrin> whats the quickest way to find out what # perms this is ( drw-rwxrwx )
<intrin> :/
<bazhang> !permissions | intrin
<ubottu> intrin: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jalal> @intrin what u mean? what u want to do exacty?
<mzaza> bazhang: When I used seperate partition for home, I had a problem. When I used to remove the / and reinstall another Ubuntu version I used to get lots of errors. Do you experience the same?
<jalal> r=4,w=2,1=x
<FatDarrel> yo! anyone here know how to do a scripted install?
<intrin> i want it to be displayed as green in ls -la instead of blue
<intrin> :x
<bazhang> mzaza, no
<bekks> FatDarrel: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<wilee-nilee> jalal, Use the tab button to complete nicks @ does not inform the other user like you see this message in red.
<mzaza> bazhang: Do you delete old config files before installation of new OS?
<jalal> wilee-nilee: ok dude
<bazhang> mzaza, your issue seems to be related to small amount of ram, or video driver/card issue; how much ram, which video card, and which driver, and how did you install that video driver
<zyngawow> I'm running tomcat with a Java applet in it, and I set it up to write to ~/. Where is that folder if I run it with service tomcat7 start?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, restricted-extras ? maybe you should check again
<mzaza> bazhang: I have 4GB of RAM and hybrid graphics on core i5 processor. This problem didn't happen with any Ubuntu version pirior to 13.04
<bazhang> mzaza, which driver, and how installed
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, yes was installed the output said already installed restricted area
<mzaza> bazhang: I don't use the dedicated graphics, no need for it, i use the built in which is automatically installed the intel
<mojtaba> Hi,  I have ubuntu 12.10, and want to know what precautions should I take if I want to upgrade to 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Have a backup.
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: How can I backup?
<mojtaba> :-P I am a newbie.
<zyngawow> I'm running tomcat with a Java applet in it, and I set it up to write to ~/. Where is that folder if I run it with service tomcat7 start?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, You can backup what you can't afford to lose, you can go as far as cloning the OS.
<wilee-nilee> on a external would be my preference
<mojtaba> Is there any tool for this purpose? I have no experience.
<wilee-nilee> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mojtaba> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<mojtaba> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Good area to have some knowledge in it will cover you in any possibilities and get you back in the game.
<ses1984> i'm trying to do an ubuntu net install, and i get to the screen where i select a mirror, choose whatever mirror i want, then it just shows me a blank purple screen and stops
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar,  is it just codecs you need for a particular media file , is your cdrom is not recognized in the system?
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Thank you very much
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, No problem, good luck. ;)]
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, yes it recognize but when putting dvd or cd and then nothing happen and not mounting
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, what about media files already stored on your system?
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, i dont undrstand sorry
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, do media files play,  like avi or mp3s that you have on your hard drive
<whampton> I have an sftp question on Ubuntu 12.04:  sftp always fails with error subsystem request failed on channel 0
<mzaza> What is more recommended having seperate partitions for / /home swap and /boot or having one partition for them all as Ubuntu does by default?
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, yes yes its just not reading any dvd/cd
<albttashi> Hi
<whampton> mzaza for servers I like separate partitions, one is fine for workstations/desktops
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, sudo mount /dev/cdrom , in the console
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Depends, some like a seperate home so that upgrading the distro uses the orignal home.
<albttashi> salam
<blacklight> quite urgent question...i forcely rebooted my laptop (ubuntu 13.04, upgraded to it two days ago) after a weird kernel panic...since then, the maximum resolution allowed on my screen is 1024x768, although higher resolutions were allowed before
<whampton> yes- separate home is very good and recommended
<albttashi> BlackLight -> whats problem now ?
<blacklight> albttashi: maximum allowed resolution: 1024x768
<g3org3s_> hey all, how can i remove the left menu bar from ubuntu .?
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5619809/
<wilee-nilee> g3kk3r, By changing the desktop.
<blacklight> g3org3s_: install ccsm and remove it from the unity plugin
<wilee-nilee> blacklight, Not true.
<blacklight> wilee-nilee: ccsm -> desktop -> ubuntu unity plugin -> launcher -> hide launcher
<wilee-nilee> blacklight, Hide is not remove.
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, the dvd that won't read is it a rental or a purchased dvd ?
<albttashi> blacklight : may you does n't  install graphic driver ?
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, purchased
<blacklight> albttashi: it worked fine until i rebooted, thus the drivers were installed
<blacklight> what i see from dmesg, that worries me now, is this:
<blacklight> [   17.732791] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000540-0x000000000000054f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.P0P2.VGA_.GPIO 2 (20121018/utaddress-251)
<blacklight> [   17.732800] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver
<adamk_> blacklight, pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<blacklight> it looks like a conflict that was not there before
<albttashi> may be some thing happen in  upgrading ?
<blacklight> adamk_: http://sprunge.us/gVOi
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, aha , you don't have the libdvdcss2 file installed , it ignores DRM and regional coding for commercial dvds
<wilee-nilee> g3org3s_, The left panel is coded into the desktop, however yo can hide it as suggested, there are other desktops you can run if you like
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, how i can install it?
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<albttashi> guys I wanna start programming on ubuntu How I can start ?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar,^
<g3org3s_> wilee-nilee,  thanks
<adamk_> blacklight, KMS is disabled, so nouveau can't work.  It's falling back to the vesa driver.  Pastebin the full output of 'dmesg'
<whampton> I have a problem with sftp on Ubuntu 12.04 (ssh works fine).  I try to sftp to a test account and keep getting subsystem request failed on channel 0
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<blacklight> adamk_: http://sprunge.us/fBDX
<Avatar_> hi all
<albttashi> hi avatar
<whampton> hi avatar
<Avatar_> is someone here have great knowledge on networking?
<Poss-mob> Rebooted into previous kernel, downloaded alternate driver versions, ill now try them one by one.
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, libdvdread4 is already installed
<bazhang> Avatar_, try ##networking
<Avatar_> bazhang, ok thanks.
<g3org3s_> can i put the unity plugin down .? instead of left ?
<blacklight> adamk_: any hint..? sorry for chasing but i can barely work in such conditions :(
<adamk_> blacklight, Well, you have a kernel panic from your sound drivers.  I have no idea if that's related or not...  I'm not seeing any output from the nouveau kernel driver, which is strange.
<ganimede> hi all. i am using ubuntu 13.04 and would like to know if it possible to support multitouch on an acer t231h
<adamk_> blacklight, Do you have an older kernel installed that you can try?
<wilee-nilee> g3org3s_, Nah it is stuck on the left.
<Avatar_> anyone know how to execute a script from a server to install prgrams to all of the pc's in a network?
<g3org3s_> wilee-nilee,  thats unfortunate :p
<wilee-nilee> g3org3s_, You can shrink it.
<albttashi> welcome all
<ganimede> g3org3s_, the unity rotate plug-in of compiz is not supported anymore. pity, I liked it
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, try installing libdvdcss2
<albttashi> avatar this may be open stack
<blacklight> adamk_: the older kernels of 12.10
<blacklight> i don't know whether they're bootable yet
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, its also newest version
<whampton> Avatar_, clusterit is great and supports dsh which can be setup to SSH to a group of computers to run commands or install packages
<adamk_> blacklight, Not sure, but it probably can't hurt to try.  This looks to me like some kernel bug.
<adamk_> blacklight, One other thing you could try...  pass 'vga=normal' to the kernel when booting via grub.
<Avatar_> whampton, at the same time??
<blacklight> adamk_: ok i'll try with vga normal and be back asap...thanks for the support so far
<BluesKaj> jw then you must a new dvd for which linux hasn't found a workaround yet. :(
<g3org3s_> ganimede, is compiz fusion and all that cube n 3d stuff still supported ,
<g3org3s_> ?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar,^
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, new DRM encryption /wrapper
<Avatar_> whampton, you mean clustering right?
<ganimede> yes, i use several of these effects. but unity rotate is gone. also, you need a gpu acceleration
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, pardon?
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, do all your dvds behave the same , they won't play ?
<mzaza> If I use one partition as Ubuntu recommends during installation while I lose my data if I upgrade one day?
<whampton> Avatar_, I use the tool Clusterit:  http://www.garbled.net/clusterit.html  -- runs commands in parallel
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, i tried two
<whampton> Avatar_, it can run a block of commands on MANY hosts at once
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, YOU could lose all your data at any time, always have backups. A overwrite of a partition will remove data.
<Avatar_> whampton, oh. beginning to like this
<BluesKaj> jwtiyar, well, I'm out of ideas , ubuntu-restricted-extras and the medibuntu codec apps should work on 99% of commercial dvds.
<uponatree> hey guys, we've got some issues with grub on a software raid 5 after we added new disks, it says "no such disk" and enteres rescue shell. All partitions are on the raid 5. How can I recover grub? I can boot the os via super grub disk. Any ideas?
<whampton> setup ssh keys to your group of hosts as root, setup the list for Clusterit, it works great
<Avatar_> whampton, do you have an idea on how to like shutdown all the computers in a network on a certain time and boot it up on a certain time too?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: Does system upgrade requires overwrite of partition?
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, ok i just restart the pc
<jwtiyar> BluesKaj, thank you very much
<viran> Hey, how do i boot a machine into single mode? i'd like to reset root's password
<blacklight> adamk_: vga=normal did the trick
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, Depends on how you upgrade, honestly your questions here are rather vague, you might start a thread at the ubuntu forums asking on upgrades and preserving your stuff. There are handfuls of ways to do this.
<blacklight> anyway i'm wondering why this happened
<Jordan_U> uponatree: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that when prompted you configure it to install grub's boot sector to the MBR of each disk in the array (and if the BIOS might ever decide to boot any other disks, them too).
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: OK, I guess I'll go with repartition my system. Thanks.
<blacklight> for now i can boot my kernel with vga=normal as well, but it sounds like a dirty patch
<uponatree> :Jordan_U I'll try
<Jordan_U> viran: Ubuntu doens't have a root password set by default, and highly recommmends against setting one. Why do you want to "reset" the root password?
<plshelp> hi, could you help me pls....I accidentally dropped a glass on my notebook....now the harddisc seems to be broken....is there a possibility it is cauesed by software?
<Avatar_> anyone know how to shutdown and boot up ubuntu pc using bash script?
<plshelp> disc won
<blacklight> Avatar_: sudo reboot
<adamk_> plshelp, You already seem to have identified the cause...  I'm not sure how dropping a glass on you laptop could be considered a software problem :-)
<bazhang> plshelp, try ##hardware
<Jordan_U> plshelp: It's not likely.
<adamk_> blacklight, Cool.  I definitely recommend reporting this bug.
<viran> Jordan_U: I have a local VM machine with ubuntu, i have access to a regular user but not for super user. i'd like to make that user into a superuser, how would you do that?
<whampton> Avatar_  shutdown could be done using Clusterit (dsh -g myservers /sbin/shutdown -h now), startup would require something else
<adamk_> blacklight, There is some conflict between the vesafb driver and the nouveau driver.  The handoff from vesafb to nouveaudrmfb should be smooth.
<bazhang> viran, sudo
<Avatar_> i mean bash script. i want to automate shutdown and boot up on a certain time
<whampton> Avatar_ smart PDU or similar or programming the CMOS to reboot
<blacklight> Avatar_: in order to automate it at a certain time, you can always place /sbin/reboot in your crontab, maybe with chmod a+s on it
<Avatar_> blacklight, how to do that??
<Poss-mob> Plshelp - turn off the computer immediately, pull out the bits you can and throw wet bits into a dessicant.
<Poss-mob> Wait till everything is dry before plugging anything in, let alone turning it on.
<plshelp> yes I know....but how many times I kicked my old computer when he bas not doing what I wanted....it went black but restart fixed it....I thought if it is not possible my harddisc just fainted
<plshelp> there was no water in it
<plshelp> i forgot to say that
<blacklight> Avatar_: crontab -e, man crontab for checking the format of the crontab file, then place /sbin/reboot at the specified time in your crontab. in order to execute reboot you need either: 1. to be root 2. to be allowed to run it through sudo 3. to have the reboot executable with the stick bit on (sudo chmod a+s /sbin/reboot)
<plshelp> the glass just hit the case and it went black
<BluesKaj> probly jarred the readers on the hdd
<bazhang> plshelp, thats hardware    ##hardware for assistance
<Avatar_> is there some here good at networking?? ##networking no one qnswers
<blacklight> Avatar_: what's the issue? (it may be OT anyway)
<acoleman1981> i'm good at networking, what's the issue
<plshelp> but system still see it...
<viran> bazhang: i cant sudo, im not in that group
<acoleman1981> private message me
<bazhang> acoleman1981, no PM ask here
<blacklight> plshelp: it is a software issue anyway, please open a ticket named "ubuntu causes glasses to smash on computers"
<Ip`Cop> Hi all, who know how to fix this: when i try to install wireless drive i got: "WARNING: Symbol version dump ... is missing; modules will have no dependencies "
<Avatar_> my server rebooted and now i have an IP conflict issue...i have 5 switches and now the PC's cant connect to the network
<BluesKaj> acoleman1981, it would be good if you shared your exopertise so we can all benefit , rather than a pm , but that's up to you .
<adamk_> plshelp, Define broken...  Does Ubuntu not boot up?  What errors do you get?
<Freakish> can someone help me out with pulseaudio? im running a pbx in virtualbox and when i make calls the person complains that what they say echos back to them
<ses1984> i'm trying to do an ubuntu net install, and i get to the screen where i select a mirror, choose whatever mirror i want, then it just shows me a blank purple screen and stops
<uponatree> :Jordan_U That worked fine, thank you!
<wilee-nilee> ses1984, A net install is a text install, where did you get the disc?
<ses1984> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<plshelp> when it hit the case, it went black...and now I can load the system(live cd), but when I try to access my disc, it says....unable to mount 496 GB Filesystem
<adamk_> plshelp, Check the output of 'dmesg' to see what errors are generated when you try accessing the disc.
<plshelp> huh....I lot of information....what should I search for?
<Freakish> fixed it, disabled sound in virtualbox and now works like a charm
<adamk_> Anything related to the hard drive, which is probably device sda.  If you're not sure what you're looking at, pastebin the full output of 'dmesg'.
<Baribal> Hi. Is wine still the go-to app to run Windows binaries?
<user82> anyone else got short desktop freezes on unity minimize/maximize animation with ATI?
<user82> it can take for like 1-2seconds in a bad case and is the case quite often for me
<Ip`Cop> anyone knows how to fix error msg "WARNING: Symbol version dump ... is missing; modules will have no dependencies "
<wilee-nilee> Baribal, Depends, there is playon linux as well, I assume you understand the limitations overall.
<plshelp> where should I paste it?
<plshelp> last lines
<plshelp> [  366.319337] JBD2: Failed to read block at offset 6779
<plshelp> [  366.375018] JBD2: recovery failed
<Baribal> wilee-nilee, not really. I've got a basic understanding how wine works, and that's it.
<plshelp>   366.375029] EXT4-fs (sda1): error loading journal
<esing> Baribal, You can also run them seamlessly in virtualbox  if you have a windows key ( and if you have an SSD, that's pretty neat). The advantage is that you can run all windows binaries and your system would be imho a little more secure in comparision to wine)
<mysteriousdarren> blat
<sdglsdgkjgda> My touchpad left click stops working after a while on my laptop, and is only fixed by a reboot. What could be going on?
<lenim> Poss-mob: you fix it.
<esing> Baribal,  If you run a harmful windows binary in virtualbox, then only your virtual windows system would be harmed, though if you'd run a harmful widows binary in wine, your linux system has a higher risk to get attacked. It should also be possible to break out of the virtualbox, but as I heared that is unlikely to happen, since a program needed to be written very bad, giving an explot a chance to break out of virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> !wine > Baribal
<ubottu> Baribal, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> Baribal, Not sure if that link is helpful, let us know.
<plshelp> Is it possible ubuntu can't load my disc due to software after a hit to the case? It sais it is not mounted....help pls :]
<lenim> Baribal: no way homey
<lenim> esing: it can not.
<bazhang> !behelpful | lenim
<ubottu> lenim: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Baribal> esing, I'll try wine then, I just want to play Papers, Please. :)
<Poss-mob> I  fixed it!!!!
<MrPink> anyone care to help me set up ssh from my xubuntu machine to my ubuntu machine via rsa passkey?
<MrPink> i cant get it to work publickey keeps failing after usb transfer
<h00k> MrPink: you can try ssh-copy-id user@destinationserver
<h00k> MrPink: that will automatically take the pubkey and copy it where it needs to go on the destination server you specify
<h00k> ubottu: ssh | MrPink This may also be of use
<ubottu> MrPink This may also be of use: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kubotsu> i has SHOW nau!!  0.o
<Dr_Drache> I have an issue with my LTS workstation with nvidia GFX card, after typing my password and trying to login, i get thrown back to lightDM
<Dr_Drache> anyone able to give me a hand with this?
<MrPink> h00k: Thank you how do i specify a port with that command/
<Poss-mob> The moral of the story is, update your drivers through the manager, not from the nvidia site!
<MrPink> h00k: Thank you how do i specify a port with that command?
<Dr_Drache> that doesn't help
<Dr_Drache> :P
<kubotsu> MrPink: h00k sort of implied that the command would send the key where it needs to go, automagically
<kubotsu> give it a try
<plshelp> hi...ubuntu cant mount my disc...could you give me any advice?
<Ryp-Ryd3r> and then what do I do?
<h00k> MrPink: you can do:  ssh-copy-id '-p XXXX username@servergoeshere'
<h00k> MrPink: those single quotes should do it ^
<yashh> hello guys
<bazhang> plshelp, the computer that something heavy dropped on?
<plshelp> yes ._.
<h00k> kubotsu: it will, but only over the default port, above will let you specify another
<MrPink> h00k:Thank you
<Dr_Drache> anyone else able to help me, this is driving me totally bonkers
<kubotsu> i see
<bazhang> plshelp, thats hardware, try ##hardware for support
<kubotsu> still...]
<wilee-nilee> !patience > Dr_Drache
<ubottu> Dr_Drache, please see my private message
<plshelp> ok
<Guest88779> wht is better ubuntu 12.10 or ubuntu studio
<wilee-nilee> !details > Dr_Drache
<h00k> !best | Guest88779
<ubottu> Guest88779: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Drache> well, i thought i described it well
<bazhang> Guest88779, thats totally opinion, please dont poll. decide for yourself
<SolarisBoy> to use a special port in ssh-copy-id i would think you need to use ~.ssh/config
<yashh> i am using ubuntu 12.04, I cannot autohide my launcher,help pls??
<hlrossato> Programo em Django e estou tendo problemas com thumbnail no ubuntu 12.10... alguém poderia me ajudar?
<SolarisBoy> or that the ssh-copy-id commands interprets the ssh -o args and passes them back
<plshelp> #hardware for support
<Ryp-Ryd3r> Anybody ever use the Gentoo or Sabayon Linux distrobution?
<plshelp> shit
<bazhang> hlrossato, english here please
<hlrossato> ok....sorry....
<bazhang> Ryp-Ryd3r, sure, but thats way offtopic here
<wilee-nilee> !es > hiro
<Dr_Drache> I have an issue with my LTS workstation (11.10, then updated to 12.04) with nvidia GFX card (GF300) , after typing my password and trying to login, i get thrown back to lightDM, lightdm logs state that screen cannot be found, OR device cannot be found
<wilee-nilee> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ryp-Ryd3r> Sorry.
<Dr_Drache> Kernel logs state that the driver is wrong
<marina__> what is a better choice android or ios?
<Guest88779> i failed to write ubuntu 12.10 in a dvd. wht speed i will write ubuntu????
<bazhang> marina__, thats not even remotely related to ubuntu support
<wilee-nilee> Guest88779, Generally the slowest.
<hlrossato> i'm a django programmer and I have had some problems with thumbnail on ubuntu 12.04...someone can help me?
<marina__> when is the ubuntu mobile phone coming out?
<Dr_Drache> I have tried xorg.conf delete, purge the nvidia*, as well as going back to nourava (spelling)
<auronandace> !phone | marina__
<bazhang> !touch | marina__
<wilee-nilee> marina__, #ubuntu-touch
<ubottu> marina__: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest88779> i tried it but it says it don works plz tell me specific speed so that i can write>...
<bazhang> Guest88779, 4x
<arianit> hi, I upgraded Gnome in Ubuntu 13.04 to Gnome 3.8 and removed it. now Ubuntu is not one of the options in lightdm. I think there is nothing wrong with Unity, just that it is not showing up in lightdm. any clue?
<wilee-nilee> Guest88779, What app are you using to image the dvd?
<bazhang> arianit, the PPA?
<Guest88779> magic iso
<yashh> how do i get ubuntu 13.04 ??
<mattb> 'w 19
<bazhang> !torrents | yashh
<ubottu> yashh: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<bionex> type in terminal sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bazhang> bionex, thats not correct
<Dr_Drache> also attempted to dpkg-reconfigure
<Dr_Drache> nothing seems to change a thing
<Guest88779> i write ubuntu 12.10 in 4x speed but when i going to boot it says somethin is wrong about my hard disk and it may occur due to speed what i will do???
<wilee-nilee> Guest88779, Imgburn would be my choice in windows, if there is no stock app. http://www.imgburn.com/
<tgm4883> bionex, -d is only needed to update to the development release.
<Dr_Drache> ok
<Guest88779> ok which speed i will burn???
<kubotsu> yashh: systemsettings > appereance > behavior     it has the option to hide the launcher bar
<wilee-nilee> Guest88779, Have you checked the sum of the ISO, and is there any problems with the HD?
<bazhang> Guest88779, md5 the iso first
<Dr_Drache> the kernel say's it's loading kernel version 295.20 (nvidia module) but yet nvidia-current is 3xx.
<marina__> how to i learn to use terminal?
<Guest88779> no
<arianit> bazhang, yes
<Guest88779> i am now using ubuntu studio
<Guest88779> 12.10
<wilee-nilee> marina__, Here is a wiki with lots of links. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<marina__> thanks
<sdglsdgkjgda> My touchpad left click stops working after a while on my laptop, and is only fixed by a reboot. What could be going on?
<Guest88779> i used ubuntu 12.10 studio but nothing seemed rong. but i can not install ubuntu 12.10 why???? i dont think my harddisk is faulity
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > Guest88779
<ubottu> Guest88779, please see my private message
<kubotsu> Guest88779: you have a bad disk. make new
<yashh> how to perform c program in ubuntu
<jaimef> how does one disable compiz in 13?
<Aaron_> yashh, try anjuta
<natural> hi ubuntu, i am wondering how to update through the terminal, i want to perform the same update that the software updater performs, but through the terminal.  any help?
<Aaron_> natural, sudo apt-get upate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aaron_> and also natural man apt
<Ennom> natural: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<natural> thanks Aaron but why do i need to hit distr upgrade?
<arianit> how do I edit what what options appears on LightDM?
<yashh> how many months does ubuntu 13.04 last??
<natural> i heard it was going for 9 months
<yashh> so when will the complete version released?
<tgm4883> yashh, what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> yashh,  18
<natural> you mean long term support?
<jelly-home> yashh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tgm4883> wilee-nilee, 13.04 is supported for 9 months
<natural> hm... i dont know if there will be one on the 13's  i heard it will be 14.04
<wilee-nilee> ah
<yashh> ok
<tgm4883> 14.04 is the next LTS
<natural> there you go
<yashh> so, 13.04 will be LTS???
<tgm4883> yashh, no
<natural> no
<natural> 14.04 is lts
<yashh> o h  ok
<natural> 13.04 is 9 months
<riddrib> Where can find programmer to helping !
<yashh> thanks guys
<natural> riddrib, try #programming
<savio> riddrib try programming channel
<riddrib> thank you
<kubotsu> no matter, EVERy release IS a complete release
<natural> yore welcome yashh and riddrib
<savio> Like ##c
<savio> For c lang help
<Dr_Drache> ! !blah
<kubotsu> except for the updates that is.. but so what
<Dr_Drache> lol
<yashh> what do ya guys think about zorin OS  ???
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<savio> yashh !offtopic
<yashh> ooo k
<natural> lol
<Learningg> any1 got a vps i could use ?
<natural> vps? does he mean vpn?
<natural> whats a vps?
<zerick> Hi everybody, what is the latest recommended version of Ubuntu in which work with corosync, pacemaker, drbd or heartbeat?
<Dr_Drache> so, no one has a clue, damn looks like a format is in my near furture
<tgm4883> natural, virtual private server
<natural> oh, thanks tgm4883
<dylan> Dr_Drache: What's your problem?
<Ennom> Dr_Drache: what's the problem?
<Dr_Drache> I have an issue with my LTS workstation (11.10, then updated to 12.04) with nvidia GFX card (GF300) , after typing my password and trying to login, i get thrown back to lightDM, lightdm logs state that screen cannot be found, OR device cannot be found
<Dr_Drache> Kernel logs state that the driver is wrong
<Dr_Drache> I have tried xorg.conf delete, purge the nvidia*, as well as going back to nourava (spelling)
<yashh> how to download ubuntu for tablets????
<tgm4883> !touch | yashh
<ubottu> yashh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_Drache> only thing that changed, was i attempted to use a 2nd monitor
<kubotsu> is it still connected?
<Dr_Drache> no
<natural> Dr_Drache, did you try #hardware ? they help with that kind of stuff too, but i am not sure wwaht the prob is, they helped me alot though.
<kubotsu> can you log in with the second monitor in?
<Dr_Drache> kubotsu, i can try real quick
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Drache, With a upgrade it may be more then a graphic problem, try a live cd/usb of 12.04.
<Dr_Drache> wilee-nilee, i tried the upgrade after the issue arose
<dylan> c/WIN 3
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Drache, That was a bad idea, upgrades don't just magically fix things.
<yashh> my tab aint supported for touch (
<Dr_Drache> wilee-nilee, i know it was, that was a mistake
<Ennom> Dr_Drache: did u use xrandr to change the monitor setups? had a similar issue and had to reinstall all
<Dr_Drache> Ennom, only attempted nvidia-settings
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Drache, If it were me I would of  had it backed up and fresh installed by now, but I don't like wasting time. ;)
<Ennom> Dr_Drache: can't agree more with wilee-nilee :)
<Dr_Drache> yea
<Dr_Drache> well..
<kubotsu> it would only take half hour really..
<_WolfeZ_> how can i login as root user?
<kubotsu> the base system that is .. then there is the chunk of updates to follow but , just saying
<tgm4883> !noroot | _WolfeZ_
<ubottu> _WolfeZ_: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Baribal> _WolfeZ_, sudo su
<bazhang> Baribal, thats not right
<elisa87> I installed a tool (and I though it already installed the crosstool ) but after installation I received this message: For auto-completion, do not forget to install 'ct-ng.comp' into your bash completion directory (usually /etc/bash_completion.d) . Do you know what I should exactly do? Should I download and configure install crosstool-ng on my own again?
<www2> _WolfeZ_ or sudo -s
<yashh> how to use backspace to go to previous page in any browser?
<Baribal> bazhang, Works for me. What's not right about it?
<_WolfeZ_> www2:  no i want to login not in the terminal!
<bazhang> Baribal, a root shell is sudo -i
<Dr_Drache> ok
<Baribal> I guess there are lots of ways to skin the rootlessness. :)
<Dr_Drache> well
<Dr_Drache> when i use a 2nd monitor
<bazhang> Baribal, not the ubuntu way there s not
<dylan> I think he may mean login to the GUI as root
<Dr_Drache> it comes back and switches which monitor is #1
<bazhang> there is no root account enabled, so use sudo -i Baribal
<www2> @_WolfeZ_ sudo su and sudo -s are almost the same
<dylan> Baribal: What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Drache> Ennom, wilee-nilee, no change with 2nd monitor
<lmat> Where would be the best place to invest in free software?
<marin> hello, Im having some trouble with roostock, the error Im getting is : "./rootstock: 1000: ./rootstock: cannot create /tmp/tmp.C7sAyhcAxf/tmpmount/etc/fstab: Directory nonexistent" , Ubuntu 13.04
<lmat> If I'm looking to dig into something a bit and contribute, should it be Wine, Ubuntu? Linux? GNU?
<tgm4883> lmat, contribute to something you use (and that you are interested in)
<lmat> tgm4883: There's too much!
<tgm4883> lmat, doubt it. What do you use
<lmat> tgm4883: I'm interested in what I mentioned, but I'd like to know which one could use help the most...or something...
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Drache, I would not be able to help if the 11.10 was working before the upgrade, I would if I could. ;)
<lmat> tgm4883: irssi, vim, tmux, ubuntu, alpine, chromium, (linux of course), cairo-dock
<dylan> lmat: irssi!
<tgm4883> lmat, probably alpine or cairo-dock then
<lmat> tgm4883: And I'd like to be able to use Wine but it doesn't support Lync which is really my lynchpin right now.
<kubotsu> in ubuntu, whenever you call on sudo you become root for the moment. so sudo is a way to become root on demand. thats all.
<lmat> tgm4883: How did you decide that? Although I would enjoy it, are they important?
<tgm4883> those are the ones I haven't heard of
<lmat> tgm4883: I could also see myself working on drivers, etc. (It's on my mind right now because my mic doesn't work :-| )
<tgm4883> lmat, it really depends on what you know I suppose
<dylan> sadfhjkl
<lmat> tgm4883: Maybe I should ask the respective communities or get on their mailing list or something and decide for myself.
<dylan> Sorry, dropped something on keyboard
<tgm4883> lmat, yea probably a good idea
<lmat> tgm4883: I was hoping to hear "Gnome is really hurting for a few developers" or something :)
<tgm4883> lmat, Mythbuntu needs developers
<lmat> tgm4883: What the heck is that? ^_^
<tgm4883> !mythbuntu | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<lmat> ha! I don't know what MythTV is, but I'm guessing I don't want to, either ^_^
<Baribal> dylan, me? Nothing.
<tgm4883> lmat, it's a PVR
<bazhang> !ot | lmat
<ubottu> lmat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lmat> ubottu: Oh yes, thanks.
<ubottu> lmat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<alex-s77> Hi. I'd like to rebuild the kernel with one additional patch. At best, I'd like to end up with deb packages that I can install. How would I go about it?
<MonkeyDust> alex-s77  #ubuntu-kernel
<alex-s77> MonkeyDust: ok
<bsdbeard> Is there a way to check if a directory belongs to a package? (installed with dpkg/apt)
<trism> bsdbeard: dpkg -S
<bsdbeard> trism: Thanks, it seems to work :)
<JackSprat> Currently having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, can anyone help?
<sujith> hello
<InfiniteByte> In LXDE, is there a way to have two monitors with seperate taskbars (so that the taskbar on one monitor only shows the windows that are on this monitor)?
<dylan> JackSprat: This is the support channel, just ask
<sujith> good evening
<MonkeyDust> JackSprat  10.04 is or will soon be !eol, consider upgrading
<dylan> sujith: Anything we can help with?
<JackSprat> Thanks, I restarted GNOME using sudo /etc/init.d gem restart. Now when I restart I get a blank desktop with no icons or menus nor a login (not sure if I should jump to the GNOME channel)
<JackSprat> right click does nothing but I can jump to terminal using Ctrl+Alt+F1
<dylan> JackSprat: Do you have two monitors?
<JackSprat> no but I can
<dylan> No, just curious
<JackSprat> I can ssh into Ubuntu from my Mac though
<dylan> There is a piece of softare that people with 2 monitors will ocassionally use that causes that
<dylan> forget the name...
<JackSprat> It even says that gdm is already running (which I guess it is) but I can't login in via the GUI
<InfiniteByte> JackSprat, is there any way of logging in? Maybe from the Terminal, starting the xserver? Then logging out and back in again
<Kion> how do I creat a launcher for a script I have?
<Kion> I mean in unity
<dylan> Kion: Should be able to right click > create launcher
<Kion> dylan: So just right click my executable file? and that is it??
<dylan> On the desktop
<dylan> and click "create launcher"
<JackSprat> Hmm, dylan, what do you mean? When I Ctrl+Alt+F1 I get out to the command line and can login in as a user or root, but when I flip back to GNOME nothing has changed. So I can login and edit but not sure what to start.
<Kion> dylan: Well I am trying to create a launcher for Blender 3D, the executable is in a directory other than my desktop
<JackSprat> My Apache is still even serving my website…so odd!
<ascorbic> I'm trying to add a certificate (originally .cer, but I seemed to have successfully converted to .pem). How do I add it so it will apply to the whole system (i.e. not just Firefox)?
<dylan> Kion: unfortuneately I'm not at my desktop, so I can't remember it all of the top of my head
<InfiniteByte> JackSprat, have you tried sudo restart gdm?
<JackSprat> yes, it goes black and then goes back to the blank desktop
<Kion> dylan: Thanks anyway!  Right clicked my executable and the create launcher option was not there
<dylan> You right click on the desktop
<dylan> not on any files
<Kion> ohhh ok
<ebernhardson> i have a laptop(lenovo ideapad u310) where they decided to default the top row to "special keys" (sound up/down screen on/off etc) and hide F1-F12 behind a modifier key,  is there some way i can swap that from the OS level?
<ebernhardson> i'd much rather use alt-f2 than alt-fn-f2, i'm sure you can understand :)
<JackSprat> I restarted GNOME using sudo /etc/init.d gem restart. Now when I restart I get a blank desktop with no icons or menus nor a login. I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<themhz> I am typing the command sudo find bazouka -type d -exec chmod 755 ‘{}’ \; and the command enters the folders and each subfolders but I get in all of them while recursing cannot access bazouka/modules/mod_feed no such file or directory
<themhz> what am I doing wrong?
<themhz> again the command " sudo find bazouka -type d -exec chmod 755 ‘{}’ \;  "
<MonkeyDust> themhz  i guess the single quotes are not needed --> {}
<kubotsu> ebernhardson: this link might get you started:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<fishcooker> hello everyone
<zuzak> ebernhardson: you can switch it over in the bios
<fishcooker> should i disable secure boot control on bios if i wanna dual boot win8 with ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<zuzak> but you probably knew that
<rockerkitty> Im out too
<ebernhardson> kubotsu: sadly xev reports that they are not the same thing,  normal key presses are reported as 'KeyPress' events with a single key,  only about half the keys even report something coming out of xev
<ebernhardson> zuzak: i will double check, but didn't see it in the bios earlier
<ebernhardson> kubotsu: and the ones that do arnt KeyPress, they are KeymapNotify (whatever that means)
<zuzak> ebernhardson: I have the u300e, let me check
<zuzak> ebernhardson: for me it's labelled "HotKey Mode", I imagine it's similar on the 310
<themhz> MonkeyDust, thank you that was it
<ebernhardson> zuzak: hmm, ok i'll reboot and look again. thanks!
<Jamiem93> I have had so many issues with Ubuntu today. I really need to learn what I'm doing :P
<bazhang> !manual | Jamiem93 this may help
<ubottu> Jamiem93 this may help: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jamiem93> It isn't that. It's everything else.
<JackSprat> I restarted GNOME using sudo /etc/init.d gem restart. Now when I restart I get a blank desktop with no icons or menus nor a login. I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<Jamiem93> I think the problems started with when I burnt ubuntu to a disk on the highest speed.
<Jamiem93> I'm now trying to burn it again using the lowest possible speed.
<zuzak> try checking the checksum
<mpmc> Blarg, tried to install Ubuntu server minimal 13.04, the installer saw my usb stick and decided to use it as sda & then proceeded to install grub to it, even though I'd set it up to use the hard drive on the machine?!
<Jamiem93> Done that.
<Nadiyama> Hi all.
<bsdbeard> Jamiem93: You could just put it on a usb drive
<Jamiem93> I don't have any spare lol.
<Jamiem93> That's probably what I'll end up doing, buying another USB purely for Ubuntu.
<n-iCe> will ubuntu-desktop install gnome2 or 3? or unity?
<BJFreeman> !g dimable cfl
<ubottu> BJFreeman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n-iCe> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Nadiyama> Hi, I'm trying to open a .exe file but the "wine" entry is not displayed in the "show all apps" list. Manually open it with "wine app.exe" works. Why isn't wine in the application list? Thank you.
<MonkeyDust> Nadiyama  right click on the exe, then select wine
<Nadiyama> MonkeyDust, wine is not there. That's what I'm talking about.
<ebernhardson> perfect, somehow i missed that in bios but its all good now :)
<MonkeyDust> Nadiyama  maybe a logout does the trick
<Nadiyama> Hmmf... ok brb
<SuperSonic68223> Good afternoon!
<Nadiyama> Nope, not working.
<SuperSonic68223> So, if I may, I'd like to ask a question about Linux distros
<bazhang> SuperSonic68223, this is ubuntu support specifically
<bazhang> SuperSonic68223, general linux in ##linux
<SuperSonic68223> Ah, I see. Where would you suggest I head then?
<SuperSonic68223> Ah,
<SuperSonic68223> Alright!
<JackSprat> Anyone familiar with lipango problems?
<bazhang> JackSprat, what exactly is lipango
<JackSprat> Well I am having problems with restarting and getting a blank desktop and no menus (I use 10.04 LTS)
<JackSprat> when I try to use 'nautilus &' it kicks out an error about lipangocairo
<gsms3c> hi. does anyone have any experience with ZFS on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<yeats> !info libpangocairo
<ubottu> Package libpangocairo does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> JackSprat, You wont know unless you outline your problem. ;)
<MonkeyDust> libpango is a PERL module, is what i read here
<JackSprat> I think my essential problem is I had to restart GNOME and now I have a blank desktop and no menu bars with no login when I restart
<MonkeyDust> !info libpango-perl
<ubottu> libpango-perl (source: libpango-perl): Perl module to layout and render international text. In component main, is optional. Version 1.224-1 (raring), package size 217 kB, installed size 529 kB
<JackSprat> Odd, I should just be using my regular Western keyboard
<JackSprat> restarting gem doesn't solve this problem
<bcuraboy> hey guys.i dont know if i'm the only one experiencing this,but when my laptop gets back from suspension,the screen sticks black and nothing happen.
<bcuraboy> i'm with a nvidia g105m and the driver that comes by default
<superjoe> I'm here to bitch about the changes to nautilus
<superjoe> where can I direct my rage
<IdleOne> wrong channel, file a bug on launchpad
<superjoe> ok
<jmagunduni> O_o
<renzo> hi all, one quick question: I just installed Ubuntu 12.10, as 13.04 is giving me kernel panics problems due to the new kernel. If I now install the updates to my system, will the new kernel (which is the one giving me problems) install?? Thanks for your replies
<brian____> renzo, only if you do a dist-upgrade
<renzo> <brian____> excellent, that was the answer i was looking! thanks man :)
<brian____> yep, enjoy
<kyleczar8> how do i create a restore point in ubuntu 12.04
<kyleczar8> is that possible?
<brian____> kyleczar8, I don't believe there is a built in function.  You should only really need to worry about your files.
<BluesKaj> kyleczar8, don't know of any such method in linux , but if you keep a regular backup of your files that should be sufficient . Unless you have a differnt issue that you think a regression might help
<bazhang> KyleYankan, in Disks, you can make a disk image
<bazhang> err kyleczar8^
<bazhang> apologies KyleYankan
<KyleYankan> ha, was really confused
<KyleYankan> No worries
<brian____> KyleYankan,  I personally use http://redobackup.org/ if I ever feel like im about to do something dangerous...
<bazhang> brian____, yeah he's gone
<BluesKaj> another case where instant gratification wasn't available , so he left
<bazhang> it is available to a degree in the Disks utility though
<brian____> bazhang, I'm rather slow, I'm glad you mentioned something, I would most likely still be talking to him.
<bazhang> probably lag , on my part too brian____
<Dr_willis> the internet is slow today. ;)
<brian____> I think I am going to give up on these adapters..  I have 2 usb wifi adapters that I can smash with a hammer, who would have thought, two off the shelf could be such a pain in the ass.
<ThomasF> Hi. I want to patch a kernel driver, how can I get the source into /usr/src/ i.e. what package provides it (Linux version 3.5.0-17-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.7.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.2-2ubuntu1) ) )
<Dr_willis> i got about 3 usb adaptors - work out of the box with no hassles. :) i read the online reviews at amazon befor i bought them
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<eristikophiles> so i'm looking at the HighCPU troubleshooting page and it has suggestions for figuring out what is causing the high CPU load (by X server) .. anyone know of any commonplace programs that might be doing it? (before i try to randomly shut things off to see whether that helps)?
<brian____> Dr_willis, Yeah, I've never had problems, didn't know there was still devices that didn't 'just work'.  One of the ones is a Linksys/Cisco AE2500 and the other is a Netgear WNA1000M which uses the RTL8912CU module.  I've gone backwards now.  The Netgear wanted to work just couldn't negogiate the connection, so I used the mfg drivers, blacklisted the built in modules and now it doesnt detect my device at all when I plug it in
<brian____> , yet the 8192cu module is loaded.
<bazhang> eristikophiles, in htop or top
<eristikophiles> also, my box is kind of old.. how do i know if it's actually normally and my box is just handling it badly / taking longer to re-normalize, relative to like, it actually being too high a CPU use?
<eristikophiles> htop
<brian____> I'm pretty sure I've read every page on the entire internet that applies to the rtl8192 module.
<JackSprat> I have a blank desktop (no icons, no menu bar, no login box) and can't get X to start with 'startx' it give me an error that Server is already active for display 0
<jazzkutya> hi
<jazzkutya> how can i check what updates were installed today?
<tgm4883> jazzkutya, /var/log/apt/history.log
<Neytiri> hi i installed 12.4, and instlled the gnomeshell and gnome tweark tool, how can i get the toolbarwith all the launchers on the bottom of my screan
<jazzkutya> tgm4883: thanks!
<adamk> JackSprat: Check your users ~/.xsession-errors file to see if there are any errors reported for your blank desktop.
<wilee-nilee> Neytiri, There is a translucent panel in the shell that shows opened apps, I use the cairo dock additionally
<JackSprat> adamk, how do I do that?
<w30> you used to  need gnome panel installed; its been a while since I did that
<WXZ1> how can I tile a group of windows horizontally for lucid?
<adamk> Drop to a console, login, and run 'less ~/.xsession-errors'
<adamk> Or use pastebinit to pastebin the full log file.
<JackSprat> adamk, wowzers, I think I have a lot of errors but not sure where to start. I have no access to my GUI
<adamk> JackSprat: So pastebin it and give us the URL.
<JackSprat> I am only in terminal so I don't have a mouse to select it. Is there another way to capture it?
<WXZ1> how can I tile a group of windows for lucid?
<adamk> JackSprat: Use pastebinit.
<wilee-nilee> !tile
<WXZ1> ~tile
<WXZ1> nope
<wilee-nilee> WXZ1, YOu will probably have to look on the web there are desktops that do this, not sure really.
<WXZ1> wilee-nilee: yeah, tiling window managers, but changing my entire DE should not be the solution for such a simple problem
<JackSprat> adamk, I went to download pastebinit but for some reason my network is not turned on. Not sure why though...
<melodie> hi
<JackSprat> Gods this is turning into a headache
<melodie> does someone have knowledge about service management in the last versions produced since last year ? It looks like a mess to me and I would need help on the matter
 * melodie hands an aspirin to JackSprat 
<JackSprat> thanks melodie
<JackSprat> even if I restart in recovery mode and select netroot, I can't connect to the network, any suggestions?
<melodie> yes
<adamk> Sorry, not really up on networking and NetworkManager on Ubuntu. More of an X guy myself.
<melodie> try "sudo dhclient <your network interface>"
<melodie> exemple: sudo dhclient eth0
<JackSprat> once I get pastebinit adam I will certainly come back to you
<Neytiri> ok, take 2, i am running 12.4, using the gnome classic desktop enviroment, i have genome-tweak-tool, gnome-pannel, gnome-shell and all dependencies installed, how can i get the bar at the top of my screen to be at the botom
<melodie> JackSprat try as I just said
<melodie> easy and has chances to work
<melodie> JackSprat are you on ethernet or on wifi ?
<JackSprat> ethernet
<gottwisst> neytiri: Have a look at the tweak tool and gnome pannel
<gottwisst> sorry
<gottwisst> the tweak tool
<JackSprat> one sec I (foolishly) attempt to start GNOME and now terminal is unresponsive to me, lemme restart
<gottwisst> neytiri: Also, try right clicking on the pannel and seeing if any options come up
<CorvusCorax> Hi. I had ubuntu installed on a laptop. now the harddisk made problems, and I installed a new one and made a binary 1 to 1 copy of the system to the new harddisk, which used to work flawlessly on linux. however ubuntu uses deviceID's in grub config and - it seems - in a few other places too. What do I need to do to tell the system to adapt to the new harddisk id it is now running on?
<melodie> JackSprat you just hit the keys : Ctrl+Alt+F1 and you will get a virtual console : tty
<Neytiri> i tried the tweak tool and right licking
<melodie> and you connect as you, and your login name
<JackSprat> even that was working melodie, I was get [[A and what not
<melodie> JackSprat then you can send commands
<melodie> JackSprat then Ctrl+Alt+F7 or F8 brings you back to the gui console
<gottwisst> neytiri: I'll just hop on to gnome classic and have a look myself - brb
<JackSprat> okay, I attempted 'dhclient eth0'
<eristikophiles> bazhang- hah. i just realized you were answering saying to use htop or top. i thought you were asking which i used to figure this out
<JackSprat> Output is: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<eristikophiles> i have so many random X-related things running in htop that take up all the slots on my screen
<JackSprat> eth0: Error while getting interface flags: No such device
<JackSprat> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<eristikophiles> if i pageup pagedown and look at the full list in htop, btw, it shows that about nothing is running that uses anything significant at all
<eristikophiles> and the biggest thing that is running, not at all this way? xchat
<eristikophiles> it's mostly using memory though
<melodie> <JackSprat> eth0: Error while getting interface flags: No such device // look at ifconfig which interface is up
<eristikophiles> and 30% of memory (biggest by a long shot) is X .. as is the biggest CPU
<melodie> else you do sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<gottwisst> neytiri: my computer isnt actually displaying the pannel properly
<melodie> JackSprat else you do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<gottwisst> neytiri: But I also am not getting any options for that
<melodie> courage !
<Neytiri> kk, so it inst just me
<gottwisst> neytiri: That option may not have been in gnome classic
<Neytiri> i had it what way on my 11.10 system befor ei nuked it
<gottwisst> neytiri: I know that cinnamon, linux mints default, does have that option
<asunnO> What are the key differences between debian and ubuntu
<gottwisst> neytiri: I cinnamon is quite like gnome 2, I think
<JackSprat> I have heart. 'sudo ifconfig eth0 up' gave me "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<asunnO> jacksprat i have also gotten that error with an eth cable plugged in, have you tried restarting
<Neytiri> last time i tried it it hated it but its worh another look
<JackSprat> just 'ifconfig' gave me "Local Loopback: inet addr: of 127.0.0.1"
<gottwisst> I've also heard that maté is very like gnome 2
<gottwisst> but I've not tried that
<JackSprat> yes have been restarting a bunch Neytiri with no luck
<tavvva1> Hello guys ...
<asunnO> did you try unity
<asunnO> booting into unity
<JackSprat> I have 10.04 LTS so I pre-Unity
<tavvva1> Is the xserver-xorg-video-mach64_6.9.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb maintainer here?
<gottwisst> Neytiri: That's about all I can help. I'm out.
<coder2> anybody http://askubuntu.com/q/288759/121938
<Texas> clean your heatsink coder2
<asunnO> can neone explain me the key differences in ubuntu from debian
<coder2> Texas, you mean the fan?
<JackSprat> any other that would be helpful melodie?
<commandocoding> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<tavvva1> nobody? xserver-xorg-video-mach64_6.9.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<melodie> JackSprat the command ifconfig
<Neytiri> i'll give cinamon a look
<coder2> asunnO, first go and learn some english ,please do not use chat language here
<melodie> JackSprat the command ifconfig will tell you if there is "eth0" or "eth1" or "eth2" or "wlan0" additionnally to "lo"
<Neytiri> but i have one othre question
<melodie> as interface
<Neytiri> how can i make it so my /ert/resolv.conf file stopes getting over written
<asunnO> thats rude
<JackSprat> "Link hmm, i see "lo" as the only interface
<JackSprat> I don't see any thing else
<jakey> I had an ubdate on ubuntu now the resize of the screen is to big or to small and before it fitted very well?
<melodie> JackSprat try this " sudo iconfig eth0 up"
<moppers> asunno, the first thing you will notice, ubuntu has a unique desktop interface
<melodie> no
<melodie> JackSprat try this " sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<melodie> missed the "f" sorry
<moppers> can i ask about backup software? what are people using?
<moppers> how good is dejadjup?
<JackSprat> I get "eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: NO such device"
<wilee-nilee> moppers, I clone and use grsync.
<melodie> moppers I use mc, but you can use grsync or luckybackup or...
<HRH_H_Crab> so i've upgraded to 13.04 and i can't log in to anything. X seems to be working but lightdm displays a black screen. gdm draws a background but has no widgets or text entry field i can actually log in to. i guess ive destroyed any chance i have of running gnome 2 again, but can anyone help me to fix my display manager so that i have some sort of working gui? id "happily" accept unity at the moment.
<melodie> JackSprat what is the ethernet card in your machine ?
<genii-around> JackSprat: Does: ifconfig -a      show anything besides lo ?
<moppers> grsync is a gui for rsync?
<melodie> JackSprat look with the command : "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<melodie> moppers yes
<moppers> what is mc?
<wilee-nilee> HRH_H_Crab, If you need graphic drivers they need to be redone in a upgrade.
<JackSprat> Oh goodness, melodie, no clue. The computer is about 2 years old and was working fine. I just use it to run my bioinformatics software
<melodie> moppers a text curse like file manager
<HRH_H_Crab> wilee-nilee: i think graphics drivers are working
<moppers> ok
<melodie> JackSprat
<melodie> JackSprat look with the command : "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<moppers> oh midnight commander?
<HRH_H_Crab> im looking at the lovely peach and purple swirly background
<JackSprat> ifconfig -a just shows "lo"
<HRH_H_Crab> there is just no gui widgets.
<melodie> JackSprat I just told you what to do !
<melodie> JackSprat look with the command : "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<moppers> i remember midnight commander, yes
<HRH_H_Crab> i think its because my dm session was "gnome classic" and thats been killed off or something.
<moppers> as for media? are hard drives fine? I need three, and rotate them?
<commandocoding> exit
<genii-around> melodie: I suspect lshw -C network  will show no drivers loaded for whatever devices lspci shows
<moppers> tape drive seems very expensive
<wilee-nilee> HRH_H_Crab, If the drivers before the update were ones you installed you have to redo them.
<jakey> anyone
<melodie> genii-around good idea too
<commandocoding> lol Sorry folks new to irssi that was supposed to be a command
<wilee-nilee> upgrade*
<melodie> genii-around can you continue helping JackSprat ? I must go afk
<tttb> anyone know a good clipboard history utility?
<HRH_H_Crab> wilee-nilee: i was not using proprietory drivers if thats what you mean.
<JackSprat> lspci with Ethernet shows nothing, but lspci on its own also doesn't list my card
<melodie> JackSprat if your card is not seen, then either it's dead or unplugged
<JackSprat> hmm
<kyleczar8> does anyone have any tips for a new ubuntu user.... currently running Ubuntu 12.04 lts and didnt know if there were any tweaks or tips that someone could recommend
<wilee-nilee> HRH_H_Crab, Yep that's what I Mean. ;)
<lemin> Hh
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: you get login screen
<HRH_H_Crab> i get the coloured background of the login screen
<HRH_H_Crab> and i get a cursor that tracks the mouse perfectly
<HRH_H_Crab> but other than that,
<HRH_H_Crab> its a barren featureless desert
<HRH_H_Crab> nothing to type my username in
<HRH_H_Crab> no buttons to click
<Neytiri> how can i make it so my /ect/resolv.conf file stopes getting over written on startup
<JackSprat> HRH_H_Crab, I also have that problem
<HRH_H_Crab> thats if i use gdm
<HRH_H_Crab> if i use lightdm its black...
<kyleczar8> does anyone know how to create a restore point or anything similar in ubuntu 12.04
<HRH_H_Crab> black like a ravens wing
<nodie> hi
<MonkeyDust> kyleczar8  backup
<nodie> I'm experiencing a strange problem: my mouse pointer disappear every time I enter into a QT/KDE window
<kyleczar8> holy shit.. i feel stupid
<kyleczar8> thanks monkey
<nodie> do you know what could it be? I'm getting crazy
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: start in terminal then SUDO APT-GET INSTALL GDM.
<HRH_H_Crab> which is already installed...
<nodie> I tried to reinstall all the Xorg/qt/gtk packages but still have the same proble
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: then try instal lightdm
<HRH_H_Crab> which is already installed
<HRH_H_Crab> i'll humour you though
<HRH_H_Crab> just for the heck of it
<HRH_H_Crab> and uninstall / reinstall gdm
<HRH_H_Crab> and see what that gets me.
<minetape> Hello there, when i was using my live installation on ubuntu on a USB thumb drive, i decided to reboot the computer without rebooting into ubuntu, but after the black screen, it looked like it was booting up again. so i pressed CRTL+ALT+DEL and it went back to booting the original installation on the computer. Would the installation be broken? or is it still usable?
<minetape> by this "Would the installation be broken? or is it still usable?" i mean the live installation
<MonkeyDust> minetape  it's either live or an installation
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: no worky.
<minetape> its live
<minetape> but is it still usable?
<llldino> Hey guys im having serious trouble booting from grub, I can only boot in nomodeset
<MonkeyDust> minetape  yes
<BluesKaj> HRH_H_Crab, are you dropping to a tty , stopping lightdm and doing a startx ?
<minetape> sweet :3
<HRH_H_Crab> lets try lightdm
<minetape> Time to turn evil and boot it on the library PCs...
<HRH_H_Crab> BluesKaj: im using ssh
<minetape> MWAHAHAHA
<HRH_H_Crab> and im doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart after uninstall / reinstalling
<Dr_willis> sudo service lightdm restart
<Dr_willis> or sudo service gdm restart
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: ctrl-alt-f8 reinstall lightdm
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: reinstalling lightdm now over ssh
<HRH_H_Crab> no display manager / Xorg currently running
<HRH_H_Crab> will start it once install is done and report back
<HRH_H_Crab> right its done dpkg-lightdm reconfigure or whatever
<CorvusCorax> Hi. I had to move my ubuntu system to another harddrive, now the partition ids changed and it doesnt boot. where do i need to change them so auto-updates will not reset them?
<HRH_H_Crab> ive told it i want to *shudder* use lightdm
<JackSprat> HRH_H_Crab I just had this happen to me and I am using 10.04 LTS pre-Unity
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<HRH_H_Crab> will now start it and see what happens
<jakey> anyone have experience magento cms?
<wilee-nilee> llldino, And you have checked all the driver options? You can insert nomodeset in the grub menu using gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" To GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash" tehnrun sudo update-grub
<HRH_H_Crab> JackSprat: although im fuming like crazy, this is perhaps the least destructive ubuntu upgrade ive experienced yet. at least it didnt hose grub or X totally!
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: uninstalling / restarting lightdm hasnt worked im afraid.
<HRH_H_Crab> just gives me a black screen.
<JackSprat> I didn't even upgrade…it just died on me and I am a HUGE noob…and this is for my job!! Christ
<llldino> wilee-nilee, What do you mean check the driver options? I'm in nomodeset right now
<HRH_H_Crab> im 99% sure that what i am experiencing is punishment for using classic gnome.
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: are you using nvidia card.
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: no.
<CorvusCorax> ati?
<HRH_H_Crab> im using an ati card with free drivers
<Dr_willis> I dont see how your selected desktop affects lightdm at all
<wilee-nilee> llldino, There is an additional drivers option if you need any.
<HRH_H_Crab> n.b. i am NOT using the proprietory drivesr
<HRH_H_Crab> n.b. when i use gdm i see the classic ubuntu peach and purple background and i have a fully functional cursor
<llldino> wilee-nilee, I already installed a driver for my nvida gforce 9400m this morning, it didn't help the issue
<Daemoen> hey guys, anyone know why on ubuntu 10.04, I can edit /etc/group, add a user to a group, and it gets completely ignored ?
<HRH_H_Crab> so i am pretty damn sure that Xorg is relatively healthy.
<CorvusCorax> Daemoen, for a group change to have effect the user in question needs to spawn a new shell - aka re-login
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab:  ctrl-alt-f1 then sudok
<wilee-nilee> llldino, Cool, I was just giving you the option to not have to get in with typing nomodeset everytime at grub, it can be removed if you find what is needed to not use it.
<Daemoen> CorvusCorax: i can su to root and su - <user> and it isnt showing up in groups
<Daemoen> su - user does spawn a new process
<CorvusCorax> true, that should work
<Dr_willis> try 'login username' perhaps?  or test it in the console.
<CorvusCorax> does it work when u use the addgroup cmdline program?
<llldino> wilee-nilee, I don't want to be in nomodeset, the graphics are messed up, I just want my computer to boot properly
<Daemoen> one sec let me test addgrp method
<CorvusCorax> might be some pam-issue, pam can do a lot of weird things
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: got cut off. Sorry. Sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wilee-nilee> llldino, Right, however you complained about grub and having to use nomodeset.
<CorvusCorax> i had to move my ubuntu to a new harddisk, device ids changed. where do i need to set them? i assume /etc/defaults/grub, maybe in fstab. where else?
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: as stated before, that starts gdm
<llldino> wilee-nilee, I was just saying I can only boot into nomodeset and not into "regular" mode
<Daemoen> no addgrp in 10.04 that i can see
<CorvusCorax> is there an automated way to update them all?
<HRH_H_Crab> the problem is that all gdm does is display the clasic ubuntu background and a mouse pointer.
<HRH_H_Crab> it lacks any buttons to click or any text field to enter a username or password...
<wilee-nilee> llldino, I understand, hope you get it fixed. ;)
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: maybe you can try grubrepair
<dfx> hello guys can someone tell me how to get status bar in dwm i've followed many guids but nothing works im on wheezy
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: or what was its name,,,
<Sysaxed> dfx: wheezy? #debian
<llldino> wilee-nilee, I hope I do too before I break something more expensive
<CorvusCorax> Sysaces, thanx ill try that
<CorvusCorax> Daemoen, the program ur seeking is groupmems
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: this is something different, but it could work well for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dr_willis> llldino,  i normally have to use nomodeset the first time,  then install the nvidia drivers.  that is your video card?
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: most likely automatic repair will work for you :)
<llldino> Dr_willis, yes Gforce 9400m, I installed the drivers this morning via Xorg
<dfx> Sysaxed: yeh im on wheezy but its based on it so not so much diffrent i guess
<Loshki> CorvusCorax: Daemoen: I think you have to logout the user and relogin to see group changes, it's not enough to just spawn a new shell. I can't explain why, however....
<llldino> Dr_willis, I don't get it though, everything was fine yesterday this just started today and I didn't do anything major
<CorvusCorax> thanks Sysaxed that might work. is there a way to spawn the automatic repair without a boot cd - from the installed system itself?
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: well, if you can't boot it, how could you run something from it? :)
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: running a live cd is easy
<CorvusCorax> i can boot by overriding the root partition directive on the kernel cmdline - root=/dev/sdaX
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: most probably you already have ubuntu cd
<HRH_H_Crab> just to confirm that there is nothing wrong with my graphics card drivers, ive just shut off gdm and done "start x"
<sdglsdgkjgda> My touchpad left click stops working after a while on my laptop, and is only fixed by a reboot. What could be going on?
<CorvusCorax> in fact i dont, i'd have to download one and burn it ;)
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: oh, if you can boot then its ok for you
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: sudo apt-get install lightdm-gtk-greeter
<HRH_H_Crab> that gives me a white screen with a working mouse pointer which even spawns a context menu when i right click it
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: I can't think of anything else that you must change. If everything works then you're alright
<Dr_willis> HRH_H_Crab,  you dont have 2 monitors hooked up do you? I recall once gdm/lightdm showing the login info on the wrong monitor for me (which i had turned off)
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: no.
<Daemoen> Loshki: i actually did fully logout.  i also just found /etc/gshadow and made it match the proper formatting for the group in question, just in case thats the file its really using.  doesnt matter which file i modify, its ignoring both /etc/group and /etc/gshadow
<CorvusCorax> i just found out that if i change /boot/grub/bla.cfg then the next apt-get upgrade that installs a kernel will override it and put the old values back
<jakey> I had an ubdate on ubuntu now the resize of the screen is to big or to small and before it fitted very well?
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: some time ago I had ubuntu installed on usb drive, and device id changed every time I plugged it in another computer, all I had to do was to change grub options and everything else worked without any other changes
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: o.k. trying that.
<CorvusCorax> so ubuntu stores the device ids it has been installed on somewhere, likeky /etc/defaults
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: no-no
<HRH_H_Crab> it wants to install it and it seems like something i should have so maybe this will work...
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: you must change grub configs correctly
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: did you run grub-update?
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: update-grub *
<darthsitius> What does the "daemon" user in ubuntu used for?
<CorvusCorax> no yet, currently running knoppix livecds to resize some partitions
<CorvusCorax> ill run that
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: interesting.
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: there are some grub files that are generated automatically, you shouldn't touch them
<HRH_H_Crab> an amusing "improvement"
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: dr_willis may have a point. Can you see mouse pointer
<HRH_H_Crab> lemin: yes.
<HRH_H_Crab> thats all.
<HRH_H_Crab> lightdm is no longer a black screen!
<Sysaxed> CorvusCorax: you should edit config files and then run update-grub :) google it
<moppers> I am trying to use mc in unity: how do i get the alt key working to use the dropdown menu?
<HRH_H_Crab> its now a black screen with a white X!
<HRH_H_Crab> i only have one monitor
<lemin> HRH_H_Crab: black with white x?
<HRH_H_Crab> black background
<HRH_H_Crab> white X mouse pointer.
<HRH_H_Crab> well
<HRH_H_Crab> its got a white outline
<HRH_H_Crab> you know what i mean.
<Dr_willis> sounds like X is starting but whatever binarys are for lightdm are not.
<schultza> why is pastebinit no longer working?
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: i dont think its a problem with any binaries at all.
<HRH_H_Crab> im almost certain that the display managers are trying to start classic gnome
<HRH_H_Crab> which has been axed in the face
<Dr_willis> HRH_H_Crab,  you have auto login enabled for that user?
<HRH_H_Crab> and therefore they don't know / cant start anything useful.
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: no.
<Loshki> darthsitius: the daemon user is handy for things which run in the background that don't have a 'real' user...
<HRH_H_Crab> i should have switched to unity before i did the upgrade /o\
<Dr_willis> HRH_H_Crab,  then how can be the DM;s be trying to start classic gnome without you logging in
<HRH_H_Crab> oh
<HRH_H_Crab> fair point.
<Dr_willis> you can select your default desktop in the users .dmrc file
<darthsitius> Loshki: And the permissions?
<HRH_H_Crab> i wonder what the hell the problem is then.
<Dr_willis> i think you can go to the console. kill X and any DMs running and do 'sudo lightdm' and it SHould show error/info messages in the console
<HRH_H_Crab> Dr_willis: how the hell do i get a console up?
<MikeH> Is there a more in depth way to see what processes/kernel modules are using memory than top? I currently have 6GB in use (- buffers) but in top the highest memory usage is 2.2%, with the rest hovering between 0.1 and 1% - certainly not enough to account for 6gb out of 8
<HRH_H_Crab> ctrl-alt-f(whatever) doesn't work.
<jakey> I had an update on ubuntu now the resizing of the screen dimentions is to big or to small and before it fitted very well?
<Loshki> darthsitius: not sure what you're asking; it's a user whose uid is 1 and whose gid is 1. Logins are disabled for user 'daemon'.
<darthsitius> Loshki: Thanks!
<CorvusCorax> Sysaxed, update-gru did it :-)) thanks
<Dr_willis> HRH_H_Crab,  you might want to try booting into Text mode. if the framebuffer consoles are not working. Ive seen them not work for specific res's on some hardware. or video drivers goof them up
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<HRH_H_Crab> cool
<HRH_H_Crab> ill try that
<HRH_H_Crab> thanks
<maxwel> Hello can someone help me
<CorvusCorax> can ubuntu be installed using lilo instead of grub ?
<CorvusCorax> ;)
<wilee-nilee> maxwel, Not with out a description. ;)
<CorvusCorax> maxwel mayyybe
<Dr_willis> CorvusCorax,  ive heard of it being done.. but i dont think its very useable
<atrus> MikeH: check the "free" command. It may indicate that a lot of memory is used just for buffers, and not actually by any process. which is fine. it's just sitting there in case it's needed, but will be discarded immediately if the memory is needed for something else.
<maxwel> For some reason I have to have it in old ubuntu shell for it to be fast can someone tell me why ?
<llldino> Ok so I attempted to install nvida drivers, they're up to date
<Dr_willis> 'old ubuntu shell' ?
<MikeH> atrus: As I say, 6gb is in use minus buffers.
<maxwel> Yes ubuntu classic
<llldino> When I try and update grup, it says "Mas OS X" found on /dev/sda2
<maxwel> I have 16gbs of ram an i7 3.80 gh
<atrus> MikeH: ah, so you did, missed that. out of ideas here.
<maxwel> 120SSD and a 2 tb hdd
<maxwel> and a 650 ti ssc gpu
<wilee-nilee> yee old ubuntu classic
<jakey> I had an update on ubuntu now the resizing of the screen dimentions is to big or to small and before it fitted very well?
<CorvusCorax> ok while im in the channel anyway im upgrading to 13.04
<CorvusCorax> that way i can buggr you if it goes horribly wrong
<CorvusCorax> >:>>>
<ninoz> hi my grub2 is not booting the first entry despite the defaults/grub file having the timeout set to 2 and running update-grub
 * Daemoen learns a new lesson.
<Daemoen> changing /etc/group directly in ubuntu seems to get ignored.... should be using vigr XD
<Daemoen> lesson learned :)
 * Daemoen waves
<HRH_H_Crab> ugh
<HRH_H_Crab> this is a nightmare. neither shift or esc seems to do anything
<CorvusCorax> i had that once, turned out the bios wasnt detecting the usb keyboard, so no keys were working in the post process, including bootloader, only once the kernel was loaded did keys work
<Loshki> Daemoen: a reboot would've fixed it :-)
<CorvusCorax> THAT sucked
<HRH_H_Crab> yeah
<HRH_H_Crab> my keyboard is a bluetooth usb thing
<llldino> Yknow screw 13.04 im putting in LTS
<HRH_H_Crab> so i guess thats why.
<aubreychao> he
<HRH_H_Crab> oh...
<HRH_H_Crab> this is intredasting
<HRH_H_Crab> i just did apt-get install gnome and it wants to install a whole heap of stuff.
<HRH_H_Crab> that might somehow jolt the various display managers into life as some peculiar side-effect
<aubreychao> good morning
<CorvusCorax> normally im using gentoo, ubuntu is for my wife since she needs something low maintenance
<CorvusCorax> she used to be a mac user :)
<cyrano_> X keeps crashing when i launch chrome or steam. I'm not sure what I might have done recently that could have caused this. I'm currently running precise.
<Fishscene1> Is it possible to install "libudev0:i386" on Ubuntu 13.04 x64?
<Fishscene1> The VMware View client depends on this package. But I get an error saying: Depends:  libudev0:i386 (>= 147) but it is not installable
<fyksen> I have just bought game de tycoon. Installed the .deb from the link I got. When I try to run it I get:  error while loading shared libraries: libXrandr.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<n-iCe> what would be the best way to install ubuntu 13.04 with gnome2? installing ubuntu server then gnome, or installing ubuntu 13.04 plain install and remove unity etc
<trism> fyksen: it is in libxrandr2, which you probably should have by default...if you are on the 64bit version you may need libxrandr2:i386
<Ponch0> how do I check what login manager I'm running?
<n-iCe> hi Ponch0
<Ponch0> hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> Ponch0: whay does echo $DESKTOP_SESSION say
<lix> good evening. my NetworkManager does not consider the DNS IPs entered using PPTP config. Is this still an unresolved issue/bug? http://robert-oswald.rodom.dyndns.org/blog/?p=797
<Ponch0> gnome
<fyksen> trism, TY, but now I get another error: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<n-iCe> Ponch0: that is :)
<Ponch0> hmm, I didn't know that, I thought it was either lightdm or gdm?
<cyrano_> n-Ice: I don't thin that is what Pncho was looking for.
<ewfr> пыщь пыщь!
<schultza> has pastebinit been updated?
<n-iCe> if you run gnome usually is gdm which means gnome display manager Ponch0
<sinusss> hi. Why won't my amazon EC2 instance that was created from my AMI wont run? I get this: Instance reachability check failed at 2013-05-01 10:03 GMT+1200
<Ponch0> thank you :)
<schultza> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<trism> fyksen: libgtk2.0-0
<ewfr> WHITE POWER!!! WHITE POWER RANGER!!!
<n-iCe> Ponch0: just to be sure, cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tttb> i need someone to make a "why you should use vim" youtube video displaying quickly and efficiently  great things you can do on it that you can't in other editors
<n-iCe> what would be the best way to install ubuntu 13.04 with gnome2? installing ubuntu server then gnome, or installing ubuntu 13.04 plain install and remove unity etc
<Myrtti> n-iCe: with gnome2?
<fyksen> trism, I already have it installed.
<n-iCe> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> n-iCe: you do know there is no sane way of getting gnome2
<Myrtti> right?
<trism> fyksen: again, probably the :i386 version
<n-iCe> no gnome3, no unity, no kde, no xfce
<Ponch0> n-iCe: it is indeed GDM, thank you.
<n-iCe> Ponch0: no problem.
<n-iCe> Myrtti: why you say that
<Dr_willis> gnome-shell 3.8 has its own gnome-2 look fallback mode.. that most likely will be the 'standard' gnome2 way in the future
<trism> fyksen: if you get another error after that, pastebin: ldd /path/to/gamedevbinary; and I'll work out a list of packages
<Myrtti> n-iCe: because gnome2 is no supported by the GNOME project itself anymore. They've moved over to Gnome3.
<n-iCe> what about GNOME Fallback
<fyksen> trism, thanks. I still get an error .its libasoung.so.2 How do I check what package I need?
<GunArm> so I'm trying to come up with a data storage plan for my data, theres about 10tb of it.  Write speeds aren't hugely important.  I'm thinking of for my primary using a raid10 of 10x2tb drives, and a secondary raid6 of 6x2tb drives.  any thoughts?
<Dr_willis> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/new-classic-mode-forking-gnome-3-waste-time
<trism> fyksen: since you likely have most of those libs already as the amd64 version, you could just do: dpkg -S libasound.so.2; and it will give you the package name, then install the :i386 version
<fyksen> trism, hmm I get this: sudo dpkg -S libasound.so.2
<fyksen> libasound2:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasound.so.2.0.0
<fyksen> libasound2:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libasound.so.2
<sduncan> can anyone offer some advice for getting an ubuntu installation up and running on a macbook pro 6,2? I've been at this for hours trying everything I can find. I can boot in recovery, get a shell and startx ... but booting normally either yields an empty purple screen or just a blank screen. I can't seem to get any verbose boot output
<trism> fyksen: so in that case you would install libasound2:i386
<n-iCe> Myrtti: ubuntu-desktop
<sduncan> i should mention I'm working with 12.04
<n-iCe> Myrtti: I read it is gnome2
<Myrtti> n-iCe: in 13.04? no.
<n-iCe> Myrtti: what's gonna install
<MonkeyDust> n-iCe  it's gnome3, but it *looks* like gnome2
<Myrtti> n-iCe: Ubuntu with Gnome3 and Unity.
<n-iCe> I think I'm gonna install ubuntu-server 12.04 lts
<n-iCe> unity
<n-iCe> uhm
<GunArm> really 13.04 ships with gnome3 instead of unity?
<Myrtti> GunArm: unity *is* built on gnome3
<chilicuil> hello, I want to know the packages where are the dependencies of a binary, I've heard that dpkg-shlibdeps should work, but it requires that I configure my system as if I'd want to create deb pkgs
<MonkeyDust> GunArm  unity is a gnome3 shell
<GunArm> did not know that
<shortstraw8> So I just downloaded something and went to view it and noticed that their is a USR file in there that is locked. It says it is  Adobe flash player, how it ended up here I have no clue. I was wondering where it is supposed to be and how to get it there since it is locked. Running Ubuntu 12.04
<user_-> i have ubuntu 12.10 with wubi in internal sata hard disk with windows7 and xubuntu 13.04 in external usb hard disk 80gb and flash disk 4gb
<MonkeyDust> user_-  how nice, so how can we help you
<user_-> live usb in flash disk using unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> user_-  all sounds great, so what's your question?
<Ponch0> I have ubuntu gnome-remix 13.04, how would I remove the icons from the top like the "Universal Access Settings" icon?
<AlexTheRealOne> Hi all need help
<user_-> i want to know which games you take from steam in linux
<AlexTheRealOne> Install new ubuntu 13.04 an everytime i try to download something the connection broke what should i do? on win7 the connection was perfekt but i want ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> user_-  sounds off-topic to me
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: how are you downloading? using a browser?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: what is your connection? wlan? eth?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: what is the network interface? atheros chipset?
<user_-> i want browse the wubi virtual disk from windows 7
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, 1I try the browser and 2try the software center to install synaptiks but always failed all downloads on half and yes wlan atheros chipset
<user_-> i can to browse ext4 file system from windows using total commander and a plugin
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: did you install the correct driver for the atheros chipset?
<AlexTheRealOne> Yes
<user_-> 'diskinternals reader'
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: try using a ethernet connection to see if the connection would be stable...
<AlexTheRealOne> okay
<idname> i installed the nvidia driver from the website but now iam stuck with 640x480 resolution..
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: try to find out where a possible problem could be in the first place (wifi card, router, browser, system etc.)
<MonkeyDust> user_-  wubi is not made to be used on prodection system
<MonkeyDust> production*
<trism> chilicuil: you can do it with a bit of ldd and apt-file, I hacked together a quick script for it a while ago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620717/ (which could probably use much improvement)
<Dr_willis> user_-,  on my steam account. when i login to steam on linux. it let me install all the  ones that had linux clients/ports.
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, i think its somewhere in system cuz i had a stable connection on win7
<Star_Light> hello is there any room with doctors?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: I dont know anything about wind00ze, sorry
<idname> what should i do to fix this problem and restore to my native resolution?
<Dr_willis> !alis | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, okay now its seems like the connection stay safe i downloaded Synaptiks
<WXZ> how do I move an entire window group across workspaces
<chilicuil> trism: thanks!, I'll look at it
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: what if you use aptitude in the command line?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: terminal > "sudo apt-get update" to see if the connection is "stable" there...
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, okay try it out now
<user_-> AlexTheRealOne bring near wifi adapter with an usb 2.0 cord extension
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, hmm have to wait until synaptiks have installed
<idname> i installed the nvidia driver from the website but now iam stuck with 640x480 resolution..
<invoker> tried to install kernel 3.9, unity not working!!
<Dr_willis> idname,  run the nvidia-settings tool and see what res's it lets you change to. also its best to stick to the drivers in the repos
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: are you on ethernet connection now?
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, no still wlan but now its seems like the connection works well apt-get update works
<idname> Dr_willis: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Dr_willis> idname,  you dont seem to have installed the drivers correctly. or havent rebooted after installing them .
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: cool. now use in the terminal: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<idname> Dr_willis: i did a reboot
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, im on it
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: great
<Azrael_God> How is everybody doing on this fine day?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: btw are you using 13.04?
<balls> so
<idname> Dr_willis: can i just go back to my previous state?
<balls> how do I change open to single click
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, update succesful or something sry for bad english and yes i use 13.04
<balls> instead of double
<lix> Azrael_God: great! \o/ - you?
<UndrWater> i have put an 11.10 image on an ARM device, but having difficulties figuring out how to do admin stuff...sudo asks for the guest password...i've asked in #ubuntu-arm, but it's quite quiet there
<idname> Dr_willis: the thing is i have a hybrid gpu
<Dr_willis> idname,  I never use the nvidia .run drivers.. I think they have an Uninstall option
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: no problem. - what is your native language?
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, german
<Dr_willis> idname,  if its an OPTIMUS setup then you need to lookup and follow the guides for 'bumblebee'
<Dr_willis> !bumblebee
<Dr_willis> !optimus
<invoker> guys... tried to install new 3.9 kernel in 13.04.... compiz was not working, reverted back to 3.0.8, unity doesn't work even now. any suggestions?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: ok, gut. dann kannst Du auch gerne auf Deutsch schreiben, obwohl es dafür einen anderen channel gibt.
<Dr_willis> bbl. work time for me.
<idname> Dr_willis: i think that i had an nvidia driver installed previous
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, ? wie heißt der?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: ich glaube #ubuntu-de
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: ... oder so
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, okay danke werd ich mal probieren aber schon mal danke für alles
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: sehr gern...
<fyksen> trism, hmm I have installed a couple of more dependences, but now I get that I'm missing libudev.so.0 but I have installed libudev1:i386
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: und check mal noch die ubuntu compatibility seiten für Deinen Rechner
<balls> belp
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, Was ist das? sorry bin neu in sachen linux
<ctxmen> ihr seid ja deutsch
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: kein problem. - dafür sind wir ja hier... ;)
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, bin sonst immer so windows junkie
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: es gibt webseiten die genauer beschreiben, auf welchen rechnern mit welchen komponenten ubuntu läuft
<Jacktannin> this channel supports english or is it just german?
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: weil nicht für alle komponenten treiber existieren...
<Jacktannin> :o
<OerHeks> english only please.
<OerHeks> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ctxmen> german badasses
<lix> Jacktannin: dont worry. - its the english channel. but AlexTheRealOne did not know...
<Jacktannin> im not racist, just confused
<Jacktannin> error while loading shared libraries: libcAudio.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<balls> help
<Jacktannin> anyone know how I get these libs
<Jacktannin> on 13.04
<Jacktannin> AMD64
<FloodBot1> Jacktannin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, kannst du mir ein link von geben? aber ich glaub schon das auf meinem rechner alles läuft gpu neuste driver intel-i7 ist auch normal und sound driver sind auch okay
<Jacktannin> sorry floodbot
<yeats> !de | AlexTheRealOne
<ubottu> AlexTheRealOne: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<AlexTheRealOne> okay sorry now i speak english
<Jacktannin> im trying to get the libcaudio.so ironically when I try to google how to get these libs isntalled, i cant find guides even though prior google would help me... anyone know how?
<balls> help
<balls> how do I change open to single click
<Jacktannin> open what
<lix> AlexTheRealOne: I have to leave. - you can find me l8er in irc. tschüss
<AlexTheRealOne> lix, bb
<balls> a file
<balls> or folder
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/1050021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050021 in autofs (Ubuntu) "autofs failed to mount .hidden" [High,Confirmed]
<AlexTheRealOne> What u think is better 13.04 or 12.10?
<Aww> in the file manager Open preferences then click Behavior, balls
<balls> thanks
<Aww> You're welcome :)
<balls> wheres file manager
<Jacktannin> can anyone help me how do I get libcaudio.so libraries installed?
<Jacktannin> what year was your PC made AlexTheRealOne?
<Aww> balls, its just called files so search for that in the dash
<OerHeks> Jacktannin, all i find is libcaudio in PPA' s , so what program do you have that uses own build libs?
<balls> will I get 32  or 64 bit ubuntu
<darthanubis> 64
<balls> im running in in vbox
<darthanubis> no question
<balls> thanks
<Jacktannin> some crappy old game
<trism> fyksen: ahh yes, 13.04 dropped libudev0 from the udev package build at version 20, this is the last version that had it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/i386/libudev0/175-0ubuntu19 , you could attempt it as a workaround
<Jacktannin> I mean I downloaded libcaudio_2.1.0~ubuntu4.tar.gz seperately, would it be all I need?
<Jacktannin> but it says x86
<AlexTheRealOne> Jacktannin, http://www.toshiba.de/laptops/satellite/l850/satellite-l850-1vr/ here are some specs i dont really know what year
<AbdullahDean> Any tips how I can become a linux sys admin?
<fyksen> trism, That did it! Thank you! :)
<Jacktannin> ah AMD graphics, not sure but I'd use 13.04 unless there are problems with its Radeon graphics.
<n0sq> anyone know why my dell xps intermittently boots ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10? i get a blank screen then i have to power off with the power button - then i power up and get a menu to boot from
<bharatc> help
<id203> how can i know what gpu iam using right now?i have hybrid
<jelly-home> AbdullahDean: spend 2-5 years learning how to manage 2-3 significantly different distributions (eg. Ubuntu LTS, RHEL and a source-based one like Gentoo thrown in for good measure).  Figure out which things they share, which are distro specific, and how to keep them up to date.
<AbdullahDean> thanx
<jelly-home> Then switch to Debian and never have to use anything else.
 * jelly-home hides
<balls> why is linux better than windows
<AbdullahDean> windows has too many viruses
<AlexTheRealOne> Stable, Fast, Secure balls
<balls> can you do anything in it
<balls> unlike windows
<balls> software wise
<jelly-home> also, learn that people who ask really dumb questions, do it to provoke a reaction rather than being that silly on accident
<balls> not always no
<balls> jellly-home
<AlexTheRealOne> Anyone know where i get Atheros WB225  drivers?
<fosky> hey guys, I'm upgrading to Ubuntu 13.04 and it has been stuck on "Setting up samba-common" for ages now
<darthanubis> start over
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. anyone aware of a way to test x11 cursor animations?
<warz> hi all. does anybody know if there's such thing as a light weight command-line adobe flash player? im not even interested in seeing video, necesarilly. i just want it to consume the flash stream data, pretty much.
<AlexTheRealOne> where i can see my drivers for wlan or gpu?
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Go to Software & Updates > Additional Drivers tab
<llldino> From the settings menu
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, thanks
<DX099> hello
<DX099> how can I get list of startup services ?
<DX099> the graphical manager only list a few
<ntzrmtthihu777> DX099: there is a sed command that will do it, not sure what it was, will have a look for you.
<woutersimons> @DX099 command " initctl list "
<ntzrmtthihu777> woutersimons: I think he's interested in doing it via the gui.
<DX099> woutersimons, thanks
<roll> if ubuntu was installed with dhcp, and i want to switch to using a static ip, say 192.168.2.33, in ubuntu server (no gui), how would i go about this (permanent as well, not having to do it each time i boot up)
<DX099> but it's weird there's no default GUI utility to manage something so critical...
<ntzrmtthihu777> DX099: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop will reveal them in the gui
<nafg_> Hi, I'm on the newest kubuntu and I'm getting a weird behavior.
<nafg_> As I move the mouse pointer (synaptics touchpad), it suddenly goes back to where it was a moment ago.
<nafg_> So I'm sliding left to right and the pointer is halfway across the screen when it suddenly is still only 1/3 of the way across
<nafg_> maybe I'm just in a time warp
<darthanubis> roll, #ubuntu-server
<llldino> roll, You can set up your router to assign a static ip
<roll> llldino: the dhcp server is set to permanently assign an ip, but i'd like to, on the server side, _pick_ an ip
<roll> darthanubis: thanks
<DX099> ntzrmtthihu777, ok. Thanks. And how with initctl can I stop one of them from spawning at boot again ?
<balls> help
<darthanubis> roll, np
<balls> it wont contunue the install setup
<llldino> Ok guys here I go again: I can't boot unless i'm in nosetmode, I updated my nvidia gfoce9400m drivers from Xorg, what do I do?
<balls> im at the choose username screen
<balls> oh
<balls> iI have to have a password
<balls> :/
<darthanubis> balls, sounds like your hardware
<darthanubis> balls, what is your issue?
<balls> nothing nm
<balls> it didnt allow for blank passwords
<darthanubis> lol
<balls> defo hardware
<Bitwise> Hello. What package do I need to install for qmake?
<balls> it was my tape drive
<balls> knew it
<llldino> Tape drive? Ghetto dude
<Irish_Wolf> Hello All, anyone else have a problem with ubuntu 13.04 and their bluetooth mouse?
<llldino> Irish_Wolf,  I was having trouble with my keyboard
<llldino> Irish_Wolf,  Try shutting the app off and turning it back on
<Irish_Wolf> I've got a mac magic mouse (and I'm running ubuntu on a mac)
<Irish_Wolf> llldino, I'll give it a whirl.
<DX099> ntzrmtthihu777, I just saw that all jobs in "/etc/xdg/autostart" aren't actually ALL in the initctl list... It still misses some
<llldino> Irish_Wolf,  Kk, what kind of mac? Whats your GPU? Are you having trouble with it? I'm on a mac too
<nafg_> Help, my mouse keeps jumping away
<llldino> nafg_, Adjust settings
<nafg_> llldino: It's not the settings. Usually it jumps backwards.
<nafg_> Like it forgot about the last 1/10 seconds
<llldino> nafg_, Should be in Settings > Mouse/Trackpad, try changing acceleration/sensitivity
<nafg_> llldino: How would that make it go back in time so to speak?
<nafg_> It's not sensitivity or acceleration.
<nafg_> It's erratic behavior.
<nafg_> And erroneous :)
<llldino> nafg_, Well ok then, try shutting it off/unplug then turn it back on
<nafg_> llldino: I've shut down the computer since it began. (It's a laptop synaptics touchpad)
<AlexTheRealOne> need help wireshark can't see my wlan device
<llldino> nafg_, Oh you should have said so
<balls> BOO
<nafg_> llldino: Sorry.
<nafg_> Also I should mention that it's since the upgrade to kubuntu 13.04
<llldino> nafg_, There's a way to adjust pressure sensitivy, I would just google it
<brian____> Is there a typical reason why 'lsusb -t' would return "No such file or directory"?  It does it now when I insert a usb wifi dongle
<llldino> nafg_, I forget the cmds, something do do with xlist though
<nafg_> llldino: NOt sure how explain better, but I can't see how it's connected to pressure.
<nafg_> It's like the computer has amnesia
<nafg_> I should take a video screenshot.
<llldino> nafg_, Yes, yes you should
<AlexTheRealOne> Damn 13.04....12.10 was better
<darthanubis> looks that way
<nafg_> llldino: What's the easiest way to do that?
<ntzrmtthihu777> AlexTheRealOne: and 12.04 better than that. lts is the way to go
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Did you install nonfree packages?
<darthanubis> broke my hdtv connection
<darthanubis> no client nfs mounts
<llldino> nafg_, No idea. VLC probably does it
<AlexTheRealOne> I think i downgrade to 12.04 again
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Im thinking about it myself
<darthanubis> unity is faster
<ntzrmtthihu777> and xfce is damn nice :P
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, yeah okay i start downloading it right now
<darthanubis> i'm not reinstalling
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Idk, The performance of raring is way better, i mean of course its going to be buggy it just came out
<nafg_> AlexTheRealOne, llldino, truth is I've heard enough times not to upgrade until it's been out long enough for them to fix the inevitable bugs
<darthanubis> 13.04.1 how long?
<darthanubis> off
<DX099> darthanubis, isn't it possible to just update 12.10 unity to 13.04 version ?
<nafg_> right
<nafg_> DX099: It is, check out omgubuntu
<nafg_> IIRC they have instructions
<AlexTheRealOne> okay downgrade see u all later
<llldino> nafg_, Meh, might as well do my part what with that bug reporting
<DX099> OK, thanks
<balls> ubuntu install talking a while
<darthanubis> DX099, sure, if there is a repo for it
<DX099> is compiling Unity worth it ?
<balls> can you speed it up
<DX099> Is there really any gain if you just compile for your system ?
<darthanubis> 10 years ago I would have
<bourke_> what's the best way to get a pidgin indicator in 13.04?
<darthanubis> I don't have the time nor interest to compile anything
 * r00t-err0r > /dev/null goodnight2>&all1
<darthanubis> Hence my use of Ubuntu
<darthanubis> bourke_, don't need one
<ferrari> Ola
<darthanubis> bourke_, it's build in
<DX099> darthanubis, Ok, but have you heard any feedback about it ?
<llldino> Ok guys here I go again: I can't boot unless i'm in nosetmode, I updated my nvidia gfoce9400m drivers from Xorg, what can I do?
<darthanubis> bourke_, if not install it
<darthanubis> DX099, what are you talking about?
<bourke_> darthanubis: I dont want the ubuntu messaging indicator, just the stock pidgin one
<DX099> darthanubis, building unity
<sduncan> does anyone have advice for dealing with blank screen issues running 12.04 on a macbook pro 6,2?
<llldino> sduncan, On boot?
<sduncan> llldino, yes
<balls> helo
<llldino> sduncan, I'm having the same issue
<balls> help*
<sduncan> llldino, i'm able to get recovery console up, trying a manual startx, but just getting a blank screen
<llldino> sduncan, You can boot in nosetmode temporarily
<llldino> sduncan, What's your GPU?
<DX099> anyway, thanks for advices
<sduncan> llldino, nvidia 330M iirc
<balls> help
<balls> install is going slow
<llldino> sduncan, Seems to be a nvidia issue, I have a 9400m myself
<bernardo> Hey guys! I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 a couple days ago and when I restarted Unity wasn't there anymore! I believe it's related to my nvidia card with optimus. Does anyone here have a clue on how to fix it?
<sduncan> llldino, are you running 32 or 64 bit?
<llldino> sduncan,  64
<balls> help
<sduncan> nosetmode just gives me an empty purple screen (as it has done all day)
<llldino> sduncan, It was working fine until this morning, Now I have to boot like 20 times for it to work
<wilee-nilee> !help > balls
<ubottu> balls, please see my private message
<llldino> sduncan, Really? Do you have anything plugged into PCI/USB ports?
<sduncan> just a mouse llldino
<balls> my install is going slow
<yeats> bernardo: if you create a new user, does unity appear for that users?
<llldino> sduncan, Maybe try unplugging and running again
<balls> is there something wrong?
<bernardo> yeats: That's a good question, haven't tried this yet
<sduncan> llldino, will give it a shot
<bernardo> yeats: Should I give it a shot now?
<SaGGyUndieS> SaGGyUndieS: does SaGGyUndieS  help yer balls ?
<yeats> bernardo: I would, yes
<bernardo> yeats: Ok, brb
<sduncan> llldino, i've also noticed enabling networking in recovery takes a looooong time. dunno if that's expected or not
<wilee-nilee> yeats, same desktops
<llldino> sduncan, Recovery won't boot for me
<yeats> wilee-nilee: eh?
<llldino> sduncan, I even had trouble getting a cd to boot
<SaGGyUndieS> balls: needs SaGGyUndieS
<sduncan> llldino, yeah i've never had this much trouble
<balls> help
<wilee-nilee> yeats, HehI thought you were asking my mistake.
<yeats> wilee-nilee: no prob ;-)
<guest-OGlhpB> yeats: I'm on a guest section now and it worked! Is there a way to fix that for my regular user?
<balls> wilee-nilee it dosnt seem to make a difference
<llldino> sduncan, Same, I'm thinking about going back to lts but that would make 4 fresh installs in 2 days
<balls> 55 of 117
<yeats> guest-OGlhpB: I would consider moving your /home/yourusername directory to /home/yourusername.old and try logging in again - you can then move files back over to the newly created /home
<ThePiousPriest1> so my unity taskbar on the side and top is gone after upgrading the kernel to 3.9 and ugrading ubuntu to 13.04 running nvidia 313 drivers, any suggestions?
<balls> |L"""""""{09
<wilee-nilee> ThePiousPriest1, Where did you get the nvidia 319?
<guest-OGlhpB> yeats: Ok, I'll try that then. Thanks!
<balls> i think the install has froze
<wilee-nilee> 313 doh*
<balls> what to do
<ThePiousPriest1> from the actual software update menu within ubuntu
<SaGGyUndieS> balls: heat them up
<wilee-nilee> ThePiousPriest1, That a stock kernel and drivers?
<harris> is the iron browser good
<llldino> Guys, If I go back to 12.04 will new versions of programs not work?
<JoseeAntonioR> harris: what do you mean by the iron browser?
<ThePiousPriest1> just went to the ubuntu ftp site and downloaded the latest kernel release,even tried that with stock xorg drivers
<ThePiousPriest1> what's the command to verify the kernel again? uanme?
<harris> the browser the based on chrome
<ThePiousPriest1> back, sorry
<Loshki> llldino: there's no guarantee new versions will work on older releases. Something you can't live without in 12.04?
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: uname -a
<ThePiousPriest1> gonna have to sign in and out of pidgin to do this, brb
<llldino> Loshki, Maybe, I play alot of OpenTTD and i'd be real angry if 1.3 didn't work
<JoseeAntonioR> harris: as far as I know, there is no browser based on chrome.  if you could please give us the full name, that would help us.
<wilee-nilee> harris, last release in January based on chromium, can you not try it and decide for yourself.
<OerHeks> harris iron browser is just a chromium fork, not included in the repo's.
<harris> does anyone know where to download it
<ThePiousPriest1> back,  3.9.0-030900-generic #201304291257 SMP Mon Apr 29 16:58:15 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ThePiousPriest1> basically, I am just trying to get my unity taskbar to come back up gain as well as the taskbar at the top which has time, network settings, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> harris: a simple google search for 'chrome download' would give you this as a result: http://www.google.com/chrome/
<OerHeks> harris no idea if it is still maintained.
<harris> no not chrome
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: so, you're saying you have no launcher, panel, or unity stuff?
<harris> my dad has the protable
<ThePiousPriest1> correct
<Loshki> llldino: bear in mind I know nothing of openttd, but I did find: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_games/precise/games/getdeb/openttd
<ThePiousPriest1> tried going through the terminal to reset unity, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: so, you have tried running 'unity' on a terminal
<ThePiousPriest1> command?
<llldino> Loshki, Yeah, will it work in 12.04? thats the question
<JoseeAntonioR> harris: same, a simple google search for 'chromium download' would give this as a result: http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/download-chromium
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: unity
<ThePiousPriest1> just straight unity? alright gonna drop out to try that
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, do u know if i can downgrade ubuntu from 13.04 to 12.04? Downloading the iso for 12.04 slow internet...
<ThePiousPriest1> got a bunch of output, not sure what that means
<ThePiousPriest1> need to probably send this to a text file and get it somewhere
<OerHeks> AlexTheRealOne, no, downgrade = reinstall
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, I think downloading is the only way
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: please, use paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, OerHeks hmm okay thx have to wait
<Loshki> llldino: take another look. That page seems to contain info about a ppa of openttd version 1.3 something for 12.04
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Connect via Ethernet cable
<ThePiousPriest1> so it would be unity > /xxxx/xxx?
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, that wouldn't speed it up
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: wait a min
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Yeah it would
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Maybe not much, but it would
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, nahh maybe just 1mb not more....can i download it faster? downloading it through terminal
<balls> hi, I downloaded ubuntu 12.4 iso and mounted it, tried installing in a virtualbox, the installer freezes at "retrieving file 55 out of 113, how can I troubleshoot it please?"
<balls> ubuntu 13.4*
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Torrent?
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, Torrent on linux?
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Yeah
<OerHeks> balls, that would be updates, wait for it to finish or skip this step
<Loshki> AlexTheRealOne: Also, consider minimal cd install -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, and what should i take for programm on linux? is there something like utorrent?
<JoseeAntonioR> ThePiousPriest1: try 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' and then 'unity | pastebinit' with no quotes
<balls> how to skip it
<llldino> AlexTheRealOne, Transmission should already be installed
<JoseeAntonioR> balls: have you MD5 chacked the file?
<OerHeks> balls, updates would only work, if you have set bridged to the etehernet adaptor in vbox-settings
<arduino_man> i Love UBUNTU !
<AlexTheRealOne> llldino, oh cool thx search for torrent of ubuntu 12.04
<balls> md5?
<gry> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gry> balls, ^^^
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, gry
<samskiter> hi. i cant suspend my laptop to ram
<balls> im in mac OSX
<balls> unfortunetley
<gry> samskiter: yes, 'standby' does it
<samskiter> gry: what do you mean?
<JoseeAntonioR> samskiter: the command in 13.04 is called suspend, should be the same in other verions
<JoseeAntonioR> versions*
<samskiter> JoseeAntonioR:  i mean i have an erro when i try
<gry> balls, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Mac_OS_X
<balls> thanks
<llldino> samskiter, I'm having the same issue, are you suing a mac?
<JoseeAntonioR> sam113101: what is the error?
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, sorry sam113101
<samskiter> im using an asus laptop no
<gry> samskiter, 'standby' suspends your laptop to ram
<samskiter> gry: this is not my issue. when i try it doesnt work
<gry> what does it do instead of working?
<ThePiousPriest1> bah, this is getting really frusterating
<ThePiousPriest1> pidgin went down on me
<samskiter> sometimes it birefly shows a black screen before returning to a locked screen, and i can log in. other times i see something about neuvaeuoeou failing. the last 2 times, it has returned me to a locked screen. i log in and then my taskbar has dissapeared (im using kde)
<ThePiousPriest1> tried to boot into recvoery mode and restore missing packages, no go
<samskiter> i think i have graphics card issues, but ive no idea how to fix them :'(
<llldino> samskiter, Let me guess, nvidia graphics card?
<samskiter> llldino: yup
<WXZ1> I need to group similar windows, tile them, maximize all of them... and minimize them. So far, I have no way of doing this
<llldino> samskiter, Yeah Im having issues with it too
<samskiter> llldino: is linux basically broken for computers using nvidia?
<llldino> samskiter, I wouldn't go as far to say that
<llldino> samskiter, But it basically is for me
<samskiter> llldino: oh dear. one day....
<samskiter> llldino: i think i had suspend working in the past though. it wasnt great, sometimes it would take a few tries.
<llldino> samskiter, It worked fine for me in 12.10
<ThePiousPriest1> bah
<samskiter> llldino: but now if i log back in after it fails, my session is basically fucked
<samskiter> llldino:  yea
<ThePiousPriest1> can't even copy text output properly
<samskiter> i wish i hadnt updated to 13.04 but i didnt even know that that was what i was doing :S
<llldino> samskiter, Have you updated drivers?
<samskiter> llldino: i presume it was done automatically
<balls> gry
<llldino> Never presume nothing, lol
<samskiter> muon software updater says theyre are no updates so i guess its don?
<balls> there is no md5 checksum option
<samskiter> llldino: i have to presume everything about linux.
<llldino> Not nessicarily, drivers are usually proprietary and software update doesnt support that
<samskiter> llldino: its so hard to know how to check eveyrthing
<ThePiousPriest1> so with this taskbar being missing, what are the possible culprits with the 13.04 update, 3.9 kernel update and the nvidia drivers?
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: are you talking to me?
<ThePiousPriest1> Anyone really
<samskiter> oh, have others seen this issue?
<samskiter> is it happening on ubuntu aswell?
<llldino> samskiter, Yeah ik, Go to Settings > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers tab
<ThePiousPriest1> can't even really PM anyone, had to open pidgin from terminal
<ThePiousPriest1> lucky just to get gc
<samskiter> btw. has unity changes with 13.04? is it any better?
<gry> balls: howdy.
<balls> hi
<samskiter> llldino: im runnin kde, but i installed ubuntu first. so i have a mish mash of ubuntu and kde programs. i have no idea what to use for updates on kde
<samskiter> llldino: except that i think i have to use muon
<llldino> samskiter, Yeah ik, Go to Settings > Software & Updates > Additional Drivers tab
#ubuntu 2013-05-01
<llldino> samskiter, What's your settings manager, sorry for repost
<samskiter> llldino: thursday
<ThePiousPriest1> any suggestions?
<samskiter> llldino: i have no idea ;)
<ThePiousPriest1> simply typing unity into terminal doesn't do it
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: what are you trying. i just got myself out of a bit of tizzy with the missing taskbar with help from #kubuntu
<ThePiousPriest1> just straight unity
<ThePiousPriest1> tried unity-reset and unity--reset
<samskiter> try pkill unity
<samskiter> ?
<samskiter> iunno
<ThePiousPriest1> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<ThePiousPriest1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ThePiousPriest1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ThePiousPriest1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ThePiousPriest1> Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<FloodBot1> ThePiousPriest1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<samskiter> i did pkill plasma-desktop then i ran plasma-desktop again and i got my stuff back
<ghyths> I'm trying to write bash scrip like (cat File | from line that have XXXX to line that has YYYY), I have tried to use cut, or grep but didn't work for me, is there any command can help ?
<samskiter> i cant believe ubuntu are trying to realease a mobile operating system when stuff like this is still happening :(
<ThePiousPriest1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5620946/
<ThePiousPriest1> sorry
<WXZ1> I need to group similar windows, tile them, maximize all of them... and minimize them. So far, I have no way of doing this.
<WXZ1> I'm using gnome2.
<samskiter> looks nasty ThePiousPriest1
<jrib> ghyths: #bash
<ThePiousPriest1> :(
<ghyths> jrib, !!!?
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: im probs more noob that you and have no idea what to do
<jrib> ghyths: visit the channel #bash.  They can help you with scripting questions
<samskiter> so does anyone know how to fix suspend?
<ghyths> thanks
<ThePiousPriest1> sorry about that, if anyone sent me something, send it again plz
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: all i said was that im more noob that you. other than that no1 replied i dont think
<ThePiousPriest1> waiting to see if anyone came up with anything
<ThePiousPriest1> I'd hate to do a bloody reinstall
<Irish_Wolf> anyone use magic mouse?
<ThePiousPriest1> Should I take silence as "looking at the output, brb?"
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: ive just resigned to the fact that linux is a bit querky and unstable on my laptop
<ThePiousPriest1> Works fine on my desktop i7 920 with 12 gigs of RAM
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: yea i guess it works on some not others. what r GFX card?
<samskiter> ur*
<ThePiousPriest1> GTX 680
<ThePiousPriest1> updated to 313 through software update menu
<fosky> ThePiousPriest1, nice specs..this is a bit of a general question but where do you do your research about which components you choose?
<ThePiousPriest1> practice google fu :)
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: how do you update it? i cant update mine :(
<ThePiousPriest1> Toms, etc.
<ThePiousPriest1> CPU is a bit out of date
<fosky> ah yes google fu, I know this
<ThePiousPriest1> but can be OC'ed to insane levels
<ThePiousPriest1> I swear, Unity is starting to become not worth the trouble
<ThePiousPriest1> might need to start using gnome or KDE
<fosky> ThePiousPriest1, when does it cause you trouble?
<WXZ1> I need to group similar windows, tile them, maximize all of them... and minimize them. So far, I have no way of doing this. Bluetile, awesome, grid plugin, any window management system, gnome-do
<ThePiousPriest1> now lol
<fosky> what are you trying to do?
<ThePiousPriest1> my side taskbar and top taskbar is missing
<Fishscene1> greetings. I have a few scripts that I could previously run by double-clicking on them. Now that I'm on 13.04, these scripts open with an editor. How do I open scripts with the shell/terminal?
<fosky> oh, that's no good
<ThePiousPriest1> tried running unity and unity-reset
<ThePiousPriest1> to no avail
<ThePiousPriest1> I'm trying to see if it is the 13.04 update, the update to kernel 3.9 or a driver related issue
<zizoo> Hey, can anyone help me get my .XCompose file working? I followed directions here: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ComposeKey and now it works for any program launched from a terminal, but still not for things I open from Nautilus or the main menu.
<WXZ1> Fishscene1: I'm a bit out of date, but try right clicking them ... Properties > Permissions > *check* the Allow executing as program
<fosky> just use Xmonad... you just need to know how to do a bit of haskell scripting, otherwise nothing ever "just works"
<zizoo> fosky, do you mean me?
<ThePiousPriest1> anyone else have a missing taskbar with unity?
<WXZ1> sometimes things lack support which should be easy, it's quite strange
<fosky> oh hai zizoo
<fosky> didn't see you there
<WXZ1> I need to group similar windows, tile them, maximize all of them... and minimize them. So far, I have no way of doing this. Bluetile, awesome, grid plugin, any window management system, gnome-do << I've failed with all of these.
<fosky> zizoo, I wasn't talking to you, no
<chop1n> Hey guys, is there a way I can configure the mouse wheel sensitivity/speed in Ubuntu 12.04?
<al_la> Does anyone know if the weather indicator applet is still available?  I can find in software center, but when I click 'more info' it says 'no package called indicator-weather found', and searching apt-cache yields nothing.
<zizoo> oh well. yeah, XCompose is really weird to get working... I was thinking maybe you were suggesting Xmonad would put everything on base X11/xim windowy things. xD
<sam113101> how do I start nginx?
<Compy> I have an old 11.10 box, what would I do to go about disabling X/unity on startup so the machine boots in text mode to the console login screen? I don't want to uninstall the desktop, just disable it. I thought it'd be in gdm.conf (/etc/init), but no go
<fosky> zizoo, unfortunately I wouldn't have the foggiest xD let me know if it does work though?
<kapitan> @Compy: I think that you have to disable lightdm as a whole
 * Compy tries update-rc.d
<kapitan> ubuntu people, i have a i7 which doesn't have frequency governor at all (ubuntu studio with low-latency kernel x64)
<n0sq> how do you add a directory to a k3b project? doesn't seem to want to do that
<kapitan> my question is, is it working in general in ubuntu?
<fosky> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288802/upgrading-to-ubuntu-13-04-stuck-on-setting-up-samba-common
<ThePiousPriest1> ugh
<ThePiousPriest1> so apparently something just removed my password for log in
<ThePiousPriest1> This is ridiculous
<liam[1]> hello pals
<jaRipper> #learnjavascript
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: haha nice. my machine i use for xbmc has got to the point where i dont have a password but i need a password for sudo. haha. im basically locked out of it. BUT it auto logs in :)
<ThePiousPriest1> I mean wow, maybe I'm in Linux noob rage mode, but wow
<ThePiousPriest1> Is Ubuntu going down hill?
<wilee-nilee> ThePiousPriest1, Only if you mess it up. ;)
<ThePiousPriest1> lol
<wilee-nilee> thats the fun. ;)
<ThePiousPriest1> now does 13.04 come stock with linux kernel 3.9 or just 3.5
<OerHeks> kernel 3.8
<samskiter> ThePiousPriest1: haha this is why i rage when people say linux is read for the masses *scoff*
<ThePiousPriest1> ugh, now the ISP is taking a dump, Murphy is giving me a fun time
<samskiter> like, im reasonably techy, but im not really into fucking about to the level that linux expects.
<IdleOne> !language | samskiter
<ubottu> samskiter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<madprops> I have to save mysql dump
<ThePiousPriest1> I mean, granted I've got my A+ and about to take my Net+ so system admin isn't really my thing but srsl?
<ThePiousPriest1> brb gonna bring down all my devices
<jaRipper> So what kind of people generally use ubuntu?
<jelly-home> ThePiousPriest1: 3.9 got released yesterday, no sane distro is going to carry it right away
<somsip> madprops: mysqldump -u user -p database > database.sql
<jaRipper> I'm a front end web developer but the role of a front end dev has become a lot more complex including a lot more technical aspects then it did 5 years ago
<madprops> somsip, thanks, but i was just trying to see if that triggered ubottu's language filter
<madprops> :d
<somsip> madprops: that is done manually with !language
<madprops> duh >_<
<ThePiousPriest2> back I am
<zivester> is there a way to tell what videocard in my macbook is being used?
<Riley-> hey guys in the software center why does it wont you to buy steam even though its free
<Riley-> that dosnt make any sense
<OerHeks> zivester, open terminal: lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> Riley-, what is the price? $0 means register and login only
<Riley-> that makes no sense
<zivester> OerHeks, they're both listed... Intel and NVIDIA
<jrib> Riley-: it's just the way it's setup
<OerHeks> RIleythat does make sence, if you want to buy games.
<OerHeks> zivester i guess you have optimus
<Riley-> no it should be connected to your steam account not ubuntu one
<Quix86> Why is my wireless only getting about 200kbps? It's capable of 2mbps or so, and when I reconnect it'll do 1mbps for a bit before dropping down.
<Quix86> My wireless doesn't support power management either
<zivester> OerHeks, what does that mean? its using both?
<OerHeks> zivester, it is hybrid graphics, or the powerfull nvidia or the economical integrated intel, see bumblebee >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<OerHeks> i read lots of issues with bumblebee/13.04
<Yakuake> hi all
<zivester> OerHeks, thanks... i probably won't install it then... I just need multiple monitors to work well.. trying to find a solution
<arduino_man> viva ubuntu
<Yakuake> I need to create a new live usb replacing the default kernel with another one (or the live won't start on my netbook): how can I do this?
<wilee-nilee> Yakuake, Is your computer not running the pae kernels?
<wilee-nilee> Yakuake, Try the net install.
<Denz252> what about Popcorn Kernels?
 * Denz252 has been beaten by all people present
<themhz> how to I search my computer for a file by its extension like *.kdb ?
<excelsiora> erp
<Denz252> 0____0 the disconnects and connects!
<Denz252> SOO MANY!
<Anti-S1eep> Heh.
<adac> I have the follwing issue when installing firefox: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5493098 Any ideas?
<naddix> .
<wilee-nilee> Denz252, I have those turned off makes it easier to follow the channel.
<baz> hello, my system wont start up (no password dialog on x-windows ) console side just fine.......just stuck with a black blue screen and a mouse pointer ..... no major changes to the system have been done
<WXZ1> I need to group similar windows, tile them, maximize all of them... and minimize them. So far, I have no way of doing this. Bluetile, awesome, grid plugin, any window management system, gnome-do << these are all the things I've failed.
<baz> sorry not black blyue scrren blank shaded blue screen :(
<baz> where does one go for some tech support with xubuntu
<AlexTheRealOne> maybe #xubuntu?
<Quix86> #xubuntu
<Quix86> although if it's not XFCE specific, ubuntu works too
<balls> does ubuntu show me labels for files on mouseover
<balls> for things like filename product name etc
<moomin_> hey guys, im new to ubuntu and using chromium. does anyone know how to switch the file manager to preview the files as thumbnails? Can't find a place to change the settings in chromium.
<AlexTheRealOne> Try it out?
<balls> i cant get to it atm
<balls> idk if it worked
<AlexTheRealOne> balls, maybe u can get it but at default its not work
<onr> it doesnt show me
<balls> ah
<balls> im new to ubuntu
<AlexTheRealOne> me too
<liam[1]> hey!
<liam[1]> is unity that bad?!
<AlexTheRealOne> no
<AlexTheRealOne> unity is very good
<moomin_> i like it. took me a few days to get used to it
<moomin_> but it aint bad
<WXZ1> AlexTheRealOne: does it support tiling like windows?
<balls> ill make a todo list
<Quix86> all depends on what you like
<Quix86> I prefer XFCE
<balls> id like to 'develop it soon'
<onr> WXZ1: ctrl + alt + numpad
<AlexTheRealOne> WXZ1, Yes
<WXZ1> onr: no, not tiling specific windows, full-tiling groups of windows
<Denz252> Say, what about fedora?
<Denz252> I am thinking of getting it....
<Quix86> Whatever DM it used
<Quix86> it was horrible
<Quix86> I don't remember if it was KDE or gnome 3
<Quix86> but I spent about 15 min messing with it and uninstalled the whole thing
<AlexTheRealOne> Denz252, Try it out it takes very long to find a distro for you
<onr> WXZ1: there must be tons of stuff to do that
<AlexTheRealOne> I Tryed over 10Distros
<Denz252> distro?
<madprops> for some reason my ubuntu is not simply werking. my update manager asks me to install updates, i click yes, window disappears, it reappears after some time asking to install the same updates
<WXZ1> onr: you'd think so wouldn't you
<moomin_> same thing happening to me madprops
<moomin_> you got the exclamation symbol in the corner too?
<WXZ1> onr: well there might be for unity, not for what I have though
<Altonymous> Anyone familiar with siege or can point me to a channel that can help me with it?  I have it working on my OSX machine and on CentOS.. but it doesn't seem to work on ubuntu for some reason
<onr> WXZ1: whatcha haff?
<madprops> moomin_, haven't noticed it
<WXZ1> onr: gnome2, metacity
<madprops> moomin_, i've thought of making a dist upgrade, maybe that'll fix it
<AlexTheRealOne> Yeah only 100mb and get downgrade to 12.04*-*
<onr> WXZ1: windows tiling programs must be universal, since x
<moomin_> which version are you on madprops?
<madprops> 12.10
<adac> I have the follwing issue when installing firefox: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5493098 Any ideas?
<balls> can you change icons for types of hardware
<WXZ1> onr: I don't understand why
<WXZ1> onr: are windows tiling programs based on x or something?
<balls> say HDD's and CF reader/writer
<Denz252> Whats a distro?
<balls> have different icons assigned
<balls> or is this a driver thing :/
<AlexTheRealOne> Denz252, Different versions of linux
<AlexTheRealOne> Denz252, or other systems
<balls> drivers are hard to edit right?
<onr> WXZ1: x11, yeah. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager#X_Window_System
<balls> at least on windows
<AlexTheRealOne> balls, depend on what u want to edit
<zizoo> exit
<Denz252> Ahhhhh
<balls> im unsure what ill have to edit currently
<madprops> Denz252, it's a distribution of selected packages/programs to create a desired environment
<Denz252> lol, balls.....
<WXZ1> onr: I didn't know that, but eitherway, windows tiling programs are proprietary and come in bundles with a bunch of other windows software
 * Denz252 is immature
<WXZ1> onr: so I can't use those specifically
<balls> its ok denz
<balls> ive heard em all
<onr> WXZ1: i like winsplit on windows
<balls> jokes etc
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, still get the error with firefox?
<WXZ1> onr: I'll look for a ubuntu alternative
<adac> AlexTheRealOne, yes
<balls> can you change the icons of hardware in a group
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, Try to remove firefox and the install again
<balls> say by type
<WXZ1> onr: I have to go for a while though, I'll buzz you if I have a solution or problem
<AlexTheRealOne> balls, Yeah u can
<WXZ1> if you're not too busy
<balls> how
<adac> AlexTheRealOne, it is completely purged already
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, okay remove whole firefox
<Denz252> *cough* cough *coh USEIE10* cough*
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, i mean delete all folders from the rest
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, delete .mozilla/firefox/
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, then delete .macromedia/ and .adobe
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, and remove /etc/firefox/
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, then remove /usr/lib/firefox and firefox-addons/
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, if they are hidden press ALT+H
<AlexTheRealOne> adac, ups mean CTRL+H
<adac> AlexTheRealOne, done
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> I'm having some difficulty with my ecryptfs ~ setup
<kieppie> btrfs
<kieppie> I've not dealt much with it in the past, so I'd appreciate any help
<kieppie> I do believe the btrfs volume is mounted but I can't see it in my ~
<Denz252> Your what?
<kieppie> sorry
<kieppie> ~ being /home/$USERNAME
 * kieppie brain being fuzzy atm
<kieppie> in my mounts I see:
<kieppie>  /dev/sda1 on /home type btrfs (rw,subvol=@home) [root]
<kieppie> gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/$USERNAME/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=$USERNAME)
<kieppie>  /home/$USERNAME/.Private on /home/$USERNAME type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_check_dev_ruid,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs,ecryptfs_sig=$HASH,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=$HASH)
<kieppie> if I mount /dev/sda1 , I can see 2 btrfs volumes, @ & @home, and I can see my data in @home that I would want/expect in ~
<Altonymous> Anyone know why on ubuntu 12.10 if I use wget against a web url it works fine, but if I use siege I get connection refused?  However, if I use the same siege version on centOS it works?
<jrib> Altonymous: if you want a guess, the server does not like the user agent
<Altonymous> How would the user agent be different between distros?
<kieppie> Denz252 - you familiar with ecryptfs at all?
<jrib> Altonymous: I would assume it's configurable
<kieppie> ora nyone else here for that matter?
<jrib> Altonymous: (and one distro configures it differently).  Again, this is a guess
<Altonymous> there is no special configuration for that
<jrib> kieppie: just ask your question
<jrib> Altonymous: k, then it's not that
<Altonymous> I checked the siege.configs and it's just a basic use-agent
<kieppie> jrib  - outlined above^ I believe I have the btrfs subvolume mounted OK, but I'm not seeing my data I'm expecting
<GI_Jack> seriously, why does seahorse in 13.04 fucking crash when I try to sign a file
<jrib> !language | GI_Jack
<ubottu> GI_Jack: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GI_Jack> fucking ban me I don't care, your fucking distro is fucking fail
<naddix> Lol.
<al_la> Does anyone know if the weather indicator applet is still available?  Just upgraded to 13.04 and I can find in software center, but when I click 'more info' it says 'no package called indicator-weather found', and searching apt-cache yields nothing.
<trism> al_la: looks like it was removed because of bug 1162485
<ubottu> bug 1162485 in Weather Indicator "It is impossible to add new location to the list, should be removed from raring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1162485
<brian____> I have no idea why, but now my rtl8192cu is working, with slight packet loss, but I have no idea what I did to make it connect now.  I've spent like 10 hours on this to finally get it to work to see that it is infact flaky.
<zizoo> So fosky, I finally got .XCompose working for all programs. I use Gnome Classic, so I had to add "export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim" to my .gnomerc file. Oddly, it had that line in it, but with unicode close-quotes around xim. Weird, huh?
<al_la> trism, ubottu: ah, thank you for the info.  Sad :(
<elkng> the version of screen that comes with ubuntu, how much limit it has for number of windows ?
<lnostdal> hi, after upgrading to 13.04 nautilus no longer displays icons and usb sticks etc. aren't visible either ..     what's up with that?
<fosky> zizoo nice, see if the question is on askubuntu, maybe contribute if it isn't
<fosky> but yeah that is weird xD (*quietly doesn't understand half of what you said*)
<kieppie> ok - will try again. anyone here familiar with ecryptfs & btrfs? I have a fresh 13.04 setup & brought my old /home (~) across, but I can't see my data as I expect it to
<kieppie> mount data listed above (can repase if needed)
<lnostdal> lol ..  " files" ..    that's the new name for nautilus??
<lnostdal> no hint that "files" has anything to do with the package "nautilus" ... sigh
<elkng> why I'm asking is when I start to use screen, not on ubuntu, there was a limit 40 and later it was not enough for me, so the only way to increase it is to recompile it right ? then I increased that limit to 100, and now its not enough again, and why I asking about ubuntu is if even for me it wasn't enough limit of 40 so it shouldn't be enough for those who use ubuntu, but if the only way to increase it is to recompule it but that is not ubuntu way, after a
<elkng>  simplicity of software installation, so why haven't they made limit on ubuntu something bigger 500 or 1000 ?
<betrayd> there's not a lot of people that need that many
<Omen_20> Is 13.04 having issues locking up? It's just locked up on me twice in 5 minutes.
<Omen_20> It also started popping up system error messages within 24 hours of installing it. Really seems like a janky mess for a release.
<charles1> Omen_20 I am not having problems with 13.04
<elkng> charles1: you mean "not yet" ?
<charles1> yes
<trism> elkng: not exactly related, but out of curiosity I just created 100 windows in the default tmux build in ubuntu without an issue (so might be an alternative)
<charles1> I have done about 30 installs of it
<elkng> trism: I allready asked that question in #tmux: "is there similar limit in tmux ?"
<trism> elkng: what's the answer?
<elkng> trism: for last 6 minutes no answer
<Wessicht> Hello. What's going on here?
<kieppie> Wessicht - I suspect peopel are asleep
<Wessicht> Hey, I was wondering about the bash shell.
<Wessicht> Would it be possible to run a stripped down restricted shell in the background of a full shell?
<Wessicht> And redirect incoming IP Traffic to that background process?
<RobertBColton> guys can someone help?
<Wessicht> Just wondering.
<RobertBColton> ive recently updated my 12.01 to 13.04 ubuntu
<RobertBColton> and uhm now my wifi card dont work
<Wessicht> Yes, Robert?
<RobertBColton> all the connectiosn are picked up
<RobertBColton> it just wont connect to any
<RobertBColton> fails every time
<Wessicht> What's the kernel version of 13.04?
<Wessicht> Robert, what's your kernel version?
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, it was updated automaticlaly to that
<RobertBColton> i uninstalled and reinstalled from my flash drive
<Wessicht> Ok. So go into /proc and check the kernel version.
<RobertBColton> which is the version my desktop is using
<RobertBColton> and it was downloaded the day before
<Wessicht> There is no kernel version 13.04, Robert.
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, do you mean from the root directory?
<Wessicht> Do you know how to use proc?
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, or do you mean terminal?
<Wessicht> yes. Open a shell, and type in the following.
<Wessicht> 'cd /proc'
<RobertBColton> ...
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, so its hidden in the root directory XD
<RobertBColton> okee dokee
<Wessicht> Ok. Then type in:
<Wessicht> 'ls -la'
<RobertBColton> hold on
<Wessicht> Do you see the results?
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, ya a whole f***in lot
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, should i pastebin?
<Wessicht> No no. Try this:
<Wessicht> 'ls -la kernel*'
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, no such file or directory
<Wessicht> Better results?
<Wessicht> Ok. So, if it's not in proc, then try /boot
<psychopathic> I love Ubuntu =)
<Wessicht> Do you have color coding set up on the terminal?
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, no such file or directory
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, yes
<Wessicht> Or is it all just white text on black background?
<Wessicht> Ah. Ok. Excellent.
<Wessicht> Ok. One moment please.
<Wessicht> It looks like you are using kernel version 3.8
<charles1> type uname -r    to get kernel
<Wessicht> You're wifi might work better with an older kernel.
<Wessicht> What release did you upgrade from, again?
<Guest51753> ya
<Wessicht> Ah. Looks like he's gone.
<RobertBColton> oh wait
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, i had to move it closer to the modem
<Wessicht> yes?
<RobertBColton> i think our neighbors blcoked her
<RobertBColton> yes
<Wessicht> lol.
<Wessicht> Seriously?
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, she liked using their unproctected network :P
<RobertBColton> ya coz i make her type in a key
<RobertBColton> coz i dont want them suckin ours
<RobertBColton> Wessicht, makes porn buffer slow :)
<Yonney> hi all, any way to specify owner:group access as a mount parameter?
<RobertBColton> anyway
<Wessicht> Sigh...
<RobertBColton> thanks you guys!
<Wessicht> de nada, robert.
<Wessicht> Ok. So! Question:
<Wessicht> Anybody here know a thing or two about sockets?
<psychopathic> Ubuntu is like living on cloud 9
<trexity> i wanted to ask a question
<charles1> windows is like living under a rain cloud
<trexity> ive made my own linux distro
<trexity> based on debian-ubuntu
<trexity> how would i go about releasing it
<bowser> udebiantu?
<trexity> its completely different and has a custom built kernal
<trexity> and its fully customizable it  comes with Lxde xfce and gnome GUI'S
<andry> hi, i wonder if ubuntu has support for sisimedia driver
<trexity> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<naeemmalik> hi
<trexity> @andry
<charles1> andry I have sis working ok but video not so good .... need separate video card
<trexity> anyway if anyone would like to see my distro just let me know and i will post a screenshot on here
<trexity> i also am sponsored by crashplan
<trexity> and the system comes pre installed with a full version
<vynxster> I'm needing some advice on tweaking my internal network. I'm needing to set speed limits.
<andry> charles1: what driver are u using? sis? i need the sisimedia one.. does ubuntu support this?
<vynxster> The disto default
<vynxster> distro
<Trexity> i stopped using windows   9 years ago and i still get emails from microdick wanting me to fill out surveys lmfao
<vynxster> lol
<Trexity> i hate bill gates
<Trexity> lmfao
<vynxster> Greedy
<Trexity> no matter how many new emails i make i get emails from microdick
<Trexity> i cant win!!!!!!!!!
<vynxster> rol
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Trexity
<ubottu> Trexity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<greenn00b> Hi, I'm really new to ubuntu and would love some help installing it...
<DrShoggoth> does anybody know how to patch a dkms module?  when I goto install the r8168-dkms module the compile fails on 13.04, I found the patch and I've done plenty of patching with patch etc... I just need to know how to stop the install patch and then continue the install with apt
<Trexity> ops | Trexity
<Trexity> <ubottu> Trexity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Trexity> lol
<FloodBot1> Trexity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrShoggoth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/136947221/r8168-8.035.00.patch   <<< = thats the patch
<mysteriousdarren> greenn00b: well ask questions and we will answer them
<vynxster> I've been using Ubuntu 12.04 with the original Tulip drivers for LAN
<charles1> andry just the default for ubuntu driver ... but video is grainy glitchy so I usually put a cheap video card in and it works. I could not find sis video driver that would work. I have done more than 100 of these .... Ubuntu computer shop here
<greenn00b> ok....  I just aquired an old G5 PPC tower and want to turn it into an htpc.
<dezmaeth> is there a way to "boot windows from a image", like a live drive, or how fast is PXE booting ?  i don't want to resize partition to play games xD
<vynxster> I also have a Recon 3D sound card thats on the fritz
<mysteriousdarren> greenn00b: specs? did you download the .iso for ppc?
<vynxster> Yes. AQEM
<vynxster> AQEMU
<naeemmalik> hi
<greenn00b> i downloaded "ubuntou 12.04.2-desktop-amd65.iso"
<greenn00b> and i cant open it...
<naeemmalik> no
<vynxster> I'm trying to set speed limits on my internal network. Any advice?
<wilee-nilee> greenn00b, Open it?
<elkng> what is AQEMU ?
<naeemmalik> i want to download Mac os x lion
<vynxster> It's an emulator.
<greenn00b> thanks.....     the disk image failed to mount
<wilee-nilee> naeemmalik, ##apple
<elkng> qemu ?
<greenn00b> reason : no mountable file systems
<vynxster> VM emulatior
<vynxster> yes
<andry> charles1: ouch, what cheap video card do you put in then?
<elkng> not aqemu but qemu
<wilee-nilee> !details > greenn00b
<ubottu> greenn00b, please see my private message
<vynxster> AQEMU is in GNOME
<mysteriousdarren> greenn00b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#How_do_I_get_a_Mac_to_boot_from_CD.3F
<mysteriousdarren> greenn00b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vynxster> How can I weiw a private message?
<greenn00b> do i need to burn this to CD first?
<vynxster> How can I view a private message?
<wilee-nilee> greenn00b, image it to a disc/usb or use grub to boot it.
<lnostdal> seems people are having trouble mounting usb sticks etc. in 13.04 ..    any faq or something on this? ..          ....
<charles1> andry usually a 64 or 128mb geforce is best but ati is ok too
<mysteriousdarren> greenn00b: yes, that is what an .iso disc is for or for a usb works too
<PyGuy> Hey can someone help? I'm not getting any sound in Unity3D games.
<greenn00b> how do i use grub to boot it? what is grub?
<trism> DrShoggoth: the package uses quilt, so you should just be able to create a debian/patches/ directory, copy that patch there (it applies fine), then add a debian/patches/series with the patchfile name and rebuild the package (probably bump the version in the changelog too)
<Falados> is there a way to secure tomcat with apparmor in 12.04 LTS?
<guang_> where is the "acpi package" homepage?i can not google for it
<wilee-nilee> greenn00b, Grub is the bootloader for ubuntu if you don't have an install disregard it.
<yogurt> I dated a guy named Ubuntu once.  Big black man from the jungle rainforests of Africa.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<mysteriousdarren> grub is the bootloader
<yogurt> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<DrShoggoth> trism, tyvm, I'll look up quilt, it should probably get me going in the right direction, tyvm
<lnostdal> ah, nothing .. ..    figures
<vynxster> I'm starting to figure this chat thing out
<mysteriousdarren> greenn00b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dreks> exit
<Riley-> hey on 13.04 does anyone have a solid line ontop of flash videos this is seriously driving me insane
<Riley-> im almost positive it has to do with notifyosd but i cant figure out how to fix it
<lnostdal> Riley-: http://blog.nostdal.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtal-and-intel.html fixed it here
<lnostdal> Riley-: on Intel GPU ..    but 13.04 is not good IMHO
<Riley-> im on intel hd 3000
<charles1> Riley- try the cedar driver
<lnostdal> Riley-: yep
<Riley-> weres the xorg.conf file
<lnostdal> Riley-: just create it
<Riley-> were
<Riley-> in /etc/X11
<Riley-> ?
<lnostdal> oh, right ..  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wilfredor> Hi
<wilfredor> Someone know the best ultrabook for ubuntu?
<Riley-> wilfredor dell makes a developer envy 13 that has ubuntu on it
<Riley-> or u can go with system76
<Riley-> but in terms of hardware support anything is good now a days
<mysteriousdarren> mainstream http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd but support system76 if you can
<Riley-> did i say envy
<Riley-> i ment xps lol
<wilfredor> the problem, the price
<Riley-> system 76 has some decent prised ones
<Riley-> brb gotta reboot
<charles1> Riley- cedar-view graphics driver for intel 3000 is in the ubuntu software center
<wilfredor> I am searching a computer like a macbook but a ultrabook with ubuntu
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wilfredor> like macbook air
<charles1> Riley- why not get a mac air and install ubuntu on it?
<charles1> wilfredor air was for you sorry
<Riley-> hey who just gave me the intel link
<wilfredor> charles1: because is slowest
<wilfredor> and air become hot
<ProjektGhost> Hello. I just have a quick question: Does my machine's MTU and my router / modem's MTU need to 'match'?
<Riley-> im pretty sure its fixed now at
<lnostdal> Riley-: hi, yep, it worked here
<lnostdal> Riley-: (for 2 days straight now)
<Riley-> thx man
<charles1> cedar-view driver is in software center
<lnostdal> np
<hanasaki> what tools / deemon controls the cpu speed?  my amd is running at its slowest all the time since the upgrade a few days ago
<Riley-> you have no idea how much i was raging lol
<Riley-> i was about to throw my computer at the wall and go back to suse lol
<lnostdal> Riley-: yeah, i don't understand why they don't test things better before releasing these things ..    who cares if it's 13.04 or 13.05   (one month delayed).... x)   intel is pretty common on laptops .. heh
<Riley-> not to mention the drivers are open source
<Riley-> i knew they turned on sna by default now
<naknomik> What's the best filesystem to use for a Ubuntu Server based NAS?
<charles1> wilfredor I always wanted to try the Samsung Chromebook
<Riley-> the chromebook is good for a specific purpose
<Riley-> web browsing lol
<charles1> yes
<wilfredor> A ultrashit
<Riley-> i couldnt deal with only 30gigs of storage
<Riley-> u have to keep in mind the price though its only 200$
<User_007> Hello, during tonight's upgrade skype stopped working (Skype got upgraded). When i call skype from terminal, it don't show any output.  I am using Raring AMD64. Please help
<wilfredor> chrome book pixel
<Riley-> oh yea that is ridiculous
<Riley-> the normal chromebook is what i was talking about
<greenn00b> ok, burnt the iso to cd.  now cd is not readable by my computer...
<User_007> btw, Skype was working before tonight's upgrade
<Riley-> greenn00b id use a flashdrive
<charles1> Riley- my chrome book is only 16gb ram
<greenn00b> how do i mount the iso on a flashdrive?
<Riley-> u mean hdd
<charles1> yes
<Riley-> u make it bootable and use something like unetbootin or win32 image writer
<wilee-nilee> greenn00b, Try unetbootin from the web, thie disc should be burned as an image slowly.
<Riley-> unetbootin is pretty easy
<hotspear> Hi experts,
<User_007> when I remove .Skype folder, it just work for one login. after that it stops working again
<Riley-> usb will be alot faster in the livecd mode to
<hotspear> I have something very annoying with time on my ubuntu with ntp
<User_007> does anyone have any idea about that?
<hotspear> My server time goes all over the place
<hotspear> I schedule a dump of ntpdate nz.pool.ntp.org
<wilee-nilee> hotspear, Try #ubuntu-server if a ubuntu server
<hotspear> both server and desktop same thing
<GaboXandre> User_007: there is bug repoted about skype, check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/1131636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1131636 skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,Confirmed]
<klander4121> hi guys. is there a command to install a lamp stack with apache 2.4?
<charles1> User_007 the update might be using some old skype files.... uninstall and reinstall... erase directory before reinstall
<psychopathic> Ubuntu rocks my world !
<greenn00b> unetbootin wont work on my G5 ppc running 10.5.8
<somsip> klander4121: what version of ubuntu?
<Riley-> no! son of a..
<klander4121> somsip: 13.04
<Riley-> its doing the line thing again
<Riley-> wtf
<somsip> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in raring
<Riley-> this is retarded
<somsip> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<User_007> GaboXandre, It doesn't show segmentation fault. And on yesterday's upgrade everything was fine.
<hotspear> can anyone help? I don't want to flash the screen with dump files
<charles1> Riley-  arrgggg
<User_007> charles1, already did that. no results. :(
<OerHeks> greenn00b, does your G5 have an intel cpy? if not, ubuntu is not going to run on your systen
<somsip> klander4121: so it looks like official packages are at 2.2.22 and you'll have to go to PPA for a newer version
<OerHeks> c/cpy/cpu
<klander4121> somsip: where can i get that?
<somsip> !ppa | klander4121
<GaboXandre> User_007: did you try to remove Skype and re-install it?
<ubottu> klander4121: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<greenn00b> no, it doesnt.
<greenn00b> its a ppc
<Riley-> this is so stupid i seriously cant find any launchpad bugs or anything
<User_007> GaboXandre, yes.. several times
<charles1> Riley- is your video using ram? do memtest?
<OerHeks> !ppc | greenn00b
<ubottu> greenn00b: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<psychopathic> check out my creation --> http://ubuntuone.com/7W3r1B35NHh1TunF3UOpIf
<samskiter> hello. ive got myself in an absolute mess while trying to install nvidia drivers
<samskiter> could someone help me sort this out and do it properly?
<Ben64> !nvidia | samskiter
<ubottu> samskiter: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<User_007> GaboXandre, charles1: only by existing, the folder .Skype makes skype don't stat
<samskiter> ive screwed it all up :(
<samskiter> im in like crazy low resolution and a boxed screen
<Ben64> samskiter: well... what did you do?
<klander4121> somsip: ty
<samskiter> i tried to install the nvidia drivers
<samskiter> im on kubuntu btw.
<charles1> samskiter:  you need to remove all nvidia drivers in terminal and start over
<samskiter> charles1 how?
<User_007> if i delete .Skype folder it works fine. but even if i have a empty .Skype folder skype don't starts
<charles1> wait i see
<Ben64> samskiter: you still haven't said what you did, we're not mind readers
<jda2000> SO, that deal where after you upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 you can't log in with your original uid.    Has that been formally reported?
<GaboXandre> User_007: any error message or something when you try to launch it?
<charles1> samskiter: in terminal type     -l | grep nvidia
<brian____> In a matter of an hour or so of catch this chat, I've decided i'm not clicking the 'upgrade' button from 12.10 to 13.04 atleast for a week or two...
<charles1> samskiter:to see what is installed
<samskiter> Ben64: i used the "additional drivers" window to try and install the nvidia drivers. that didnt work and wound up giving me this bad resolution. so i tried to uninstall them via terminal and the install via terminal (most recently i followed these instructions: www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-quetzal-nvidia.html
<User_007> GaboXandre, none
<samskiter> just a second charles1
<Ben64> samskiter: what version of ubuntu
<samskiter> Ben64: 13.04 kubuntu
<User_007> GaboXandre, i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/980320
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 980320 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype silently crashes on Ubuntu 64bits" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<User_007> GaboXandre, sorry seems to not be the same bug
<samskiter> charles1: you missed off the command you wanted me to run i think
<Ben64> samskiter: probably "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" go ahead and pastebin the result
<charles1> samskiter: you need to remove all nvidia drivers and start over
<samskiter> charles i did that i thought
<samskiter> before running throught he instructions at the url i just linked to
<charles1> samskiter:  to find them in terminal type ..... dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<samskiter> i didnt use purge though, because purge was suggesting it would remove kubuntu-desktop - i dont want that
<charles1> samskiter: the url you gave me does not say how to remove them
<betrayd> the bad news is: that tutorial is fine if you didn't install anything at first, which you  did
<Ben64> samskiter: what video card do you have
<IdleOne> samskiter: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, you can safely let it be removed and reinstall it later
<GaboXandre> User_007: yes its different, but it may be related to using 64-bit architecture, i upgraded a few days ago in 32-bit and it keeps working ok
<Ben64> charles1, betrayd: removing them is not necessary
<GaboXandre> User_007: don't know what the problem could be...
<User_007> GaboXandre, are you on raring?
<betrayd> Ben64: k
<charles1> Ben64: if you don't remove the bad ones .... the right one wont install
<GaboXandre> User_007: yes
<Ben64> charles1: its the same one, there is no "bad" one
<samskiter> charles1: i used tab complete on sudo apt-get remove to find the nvidia packages
<samskiter> charles1:  here the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ke4rKqrL
<User_007> GaboXandre, could you do a aptitude full-upgrade now?
<Ben64> samskiter: what card do you have
<samskiter> Ben64: nvidia geforce 635m
<User_007> GaboXandre, or a apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> samskiter: dual gpu?
<User_007> GaboXandre, (please remember apt-get update before any of those commands)
<samskiter> IdleOne: there were about 10 packages it wants to remove. im a bit concerned ill screw things up worse than when i started and wind up without a desktop
<bluebeat> hi! is there anyone who knows about wifi  setups and wants to help me?
<Ben64> !anyone | bluebeat
<ubottu> bluebeat: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<samskiter> Ben64: yes. i was thinking about trying to get bumblebee working after this
<Ben64> samskiter: well thats probably the root of the problem
<IdleOne> samskiter: as long as you make sure to reinstall kubuntu-desktop before logging out or rebooting you won't lose your desktop
<Ben64> theres a new nvidia driver that supports optimus but i'm not sure how to get it
<bluebeat> ty for that....
<GaboXandre> User_007: why?
<charles1> samskiter: i have the same video as you
<samskiter> IdleOne: these are what it wants to remove: kde-window-manager* kde-workspace* kubuntu-desktop* libkwinnvidiahack4* nvidia-304*
<samskiter>   nvidia-310* nvidia-313-updates* nvidia-current* nvidia-settings*
<samskiter>   nvidia-settings-304* nvidia-settings-313-updates*
<samskiter> sorry, not sure why that was multi-lined
<samskiter> Ben64: i thought bumblebee was supposed to deal with optimus?
<FloodBot1> samskiter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> samskiter: its slow
<samskiter> charles1: the 635m? are you using an asus?
<User_007> GaboXandre, i made thee upgrade today. If it affects you too, it's a bug.
<naknomik> What's ideal swap partition size for a machine with 12GB RAM?
<charles1> samskiter: you need to remove the 313 and the 304 and the other one first ... I had to ..... then I can give you the install instructions i used that worked
<samskiter> charles1:  can i continue this with you in PM please?
<bluebeat> does anyone know how to avoid a repeater and make the connection to the main access point, even though the repetear is closer, better strenght signal, and therefore it connects to it by default
<charles1> samskiter: I have to go .... I will get the install for you .... wait
<samskiter> ok thanks
<Ben64> samskiter: the new nvidia drivers are ~45% faster than using bumblebee
<GaboXandre> User_007: I use Skype for work and can't risk breaking it now. I'll try to reproduce the bug tomorow on a different box, though. Sorry
<wilee-nilee> naknomik, If you want to hibernate the swap has to be at least equal to the ram.
<samskiter> Ben64: ok. but no idea how to get them?
<samskiter> how new are we talking? like bleeding edge?
<Ben64> they came out this month
<User_007> GaboXandre, oh no, I am sorry. I didn't mean to trouble you.
<Ben64> samskiter: by the way, why are you running on 32bit?
<charles1> samskiter: How to install nvidia driver:
<charles1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia
<charles1> sudo apt-get update
<charles1> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<naknomik> wilee-nilee: If I have a SSD will more swap size help with system performance?
<User_007> GaboXandre, thanks for the help. And sorry for troubling
<jda2000> OK guys, here it is:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1114418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1114418 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Cannot login from old 12.10 user in raring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<samskiter> charles1: this looks very similar to what i just tried
<wilee-nilee> naknomik, The swap also works as a cache so it helps to some extent.
<OerHeks> charles1, that PPA has no Raring candidate..
<GaboXandre> User_007: not a problem. wish I could have helped
<Ben64> ppa isn't going to magically make the drivers work
<charles1> samskiter: but if you dont remove old nvidia drivers first it wont work
<Ben64> samskiter: so... why are you running on 32 bit?
<jda2000> since a couple guys recognized this problem as soon as I asked for help here, the problem my be common enough that it should be mentioned in the topic?
<wilee-nilee> naknomik, I have a SSD I have my swap equal to my ram but the swappiness set to 10.
<jda2000> s/my be/may be/
<samskiter> charles1: how do i know if i got em all. i thought i had before. there was nothing left to apt-get remove beginning with "nvidia" before
<samskiter> Ben64: one issue at a time lol
<samskiter> Ben64: unless its related?
<Ben64> samskiter: this is very related
<charles1> samskiter: you do the grep thing to see them and remove them one at a time
<wilee-nilee> !trim } nakaori
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !trim | naknomik
<samskiter> charles1: dpkg seems to have a different list to remove
<wilee-nilee> naknomik, I thought the bot have some trim info.
<Ben64> samskiter: the problem, besides optimus, is that you need to have the kernel headers in order for the driver to build
<wilee-nilee> might*
<samskiter> Ben64: and does that not work for 32 bit?
<charles1> samskiter: by the way when you update the kernel the driver will go away and you need to reinstall it again.... anoying
<Ben64> samskiter: you probably do not have them installed properly
<samskiter> charles1: huh?
<samskiter> Ben64: in those instructions i linked to, one of the steps was to install headers, is it done right there?
<Ben64> samskiter: no
<charles1> every time I  update kernel ... driver does not work for nvidia
<Ben64> charles1: because you don't have the headers installed properly either
<samskiter> charles1: how often will i be updating the kernel though?
<charles1> ok
<Ben64> samskiter: if you have headers, it will always work
<samskiter> i have headers?
<samskiter> i thought i had them
<Ben64> samskiter: what is the output of "uname -r"
<samskiter> Ben64: 3.8.0-19-generic
<lix> hi. after I upgraded my server (do-release-upgrade) to 13.04 and restarted, after loggin in the server still shows the message "New release '13.04' available." - how can I get rid of that?
<charles1> i have 3.2.0-40-generic-pae
<Ben64> samskiter: really? weird... anyway you want to do ... "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<Ben64> charles1: you want "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-pae"
<samskiter> not sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` ?
<Ben64> samskiter: right, that's not good
<leptone> can someone recommend a python IDE i can find in the USC?
<samskiter> so thats the part of that guide that was bad?/
<Ben64> samskiter: yep
<OerHeks> !info eric
<ubottu> eric (source: eric): full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5.8-1 (raring), package size 5922 kB, installed size 23623 kB
<samskiter> it says its already at latest version
<samskiter> so i dont need to?
<charles1> Ben64: thanks ... but it says I have the newest version
<Ben64> samskiter: yeah i guess you have them already then.... so try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms"
<samskiter> Ben64: ok just a sec
<leptone> OerHeks, thx
<samskiter> Ben64: done
<morgan_> hello, I have major screen tearing after fresh install of 13.04. I've installed nvidia-common and it didn't seem to make any difference D:
<Ben64> samskiter: did you see it build an nvidia driver?
<samskiter> Ben64: no
<samskiter> Ben64: but im in the middle of removing everything anyway
<charles1> Ben64:  I did that too .... just went to next promt no output
<samskiter> yea thats what mine did
<Ben64> i blame optimus then
<samskiter> ok
<Ben64> 319 driver + xrandr 1.4 makes it work
<charles1> my nvidia is working ok
<Ben64> but i don't know how to do that on ubuntu
<samskiter> should i remove: "libkwinnvidiahack4"
<samskiter> it says its for kde
<samskiter> ok so now there is only that in my dpkg that references nvidia, should i follow charles1's instructions Ben64?
<samskiter> also charles1 i dont think this part is right: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia
<samskiter> upubuntu?
<Ben64> that will likely not work
<samskiter> oh ok
<charles1> no wait
<samskiter> Ben64: what do you recommend then?
<samskiter> maybe i could just get neuveau working again instead?
<samskiter> (but i had issues with that)
<charles1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/nvidia is right it works
<OerHeks> charles1, that ppa has no raring candidate, so it is useless for samskiter, you are on quantal.
<Ben64> do this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<charles1> oh yes you are right
<samskiter> ah ok ill try bumblebee. i thought i needed the nvidia driver installed already....
<Ben64> you might, i don't have a system with dual gpus
<samskiter> :S
<OerHeks> xswat ppa has no raring candidate too, this ppa would be my 1st choise
<Ben64> !info nvidia-experimental-310
<ubottu> nvidia-experimental-310 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-310-updates): Transitional package for nvidia-experimental-310. In component restricted, is optional. Version 310.44-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<samskiter> ah i think it installs nvidia 304 anyway
<samskiter> its installing 304
<betz> Hi! When i install ubuntu 12.04 i have the sources of raring. Is this normal?
<Ben64> betz: pastebin?
<samskiter> totally praying this works :P
<betz> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/qvmzb72J
<Ben64> betz: are you sure its 12.04?
<betz> i just installed it twice, redownloaded 12.04 again to be sure
<charles1> samskiter: the one that I am using is the experimental 304 ... working on 12.04
<makara> how can enable colour in terminal manual pages?
<samskiter> charles1: ok well i think the bumblebee thing decided what it wanted.... :/
<samskiter> charles1: do you have quantus?
<Ben64> betz: what does "uname -a" say? how about "lsb_release -r" ?
 * samskiter is going for reboot
<betz> Ben64: 13.04
<Ben64> then you have 13.04
<betz> Ben64: i download it here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts
<vp18> who got 13.04
<Ben64> lots of people
<betz> Ben64: click on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server 'get ubuntu 12.04 LTS'
<Ben64> betz: yeah now i'm downloading 12.04
<betz> yeah, thats what i do
<betz> but when you install it it is 13.04
<betz> installed it twice
<betz> and downloaded it again
<Ben64> betz: you must have done something wrong
<makara> if you botch of with nVidia drivers completely, you can just undo everything with instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection. Search for 'scratch'. If you have Unity, you'll have to renable the plugin from ccsm.
<betz> Ben64: filename: ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<betz> what could i do wrong
<betz> basic install
<betz> something is wrong with the packaging i guess
<Ben64> unlikely
<betz> Ben64: are you downloading the automatic download that started when you opened that page, or the one when you click on http://screencast.com/t/24577Xe8g1
<betz> thats the one i used
<betz> to get the download url to wget it
<betz> i guess that link is not respecting the version
<betz> but the filename is correct
<OerHeks> betz download gives me 12.04.2 too, just checked the iso,  so you must do something wrong.
<Ben64> betz: check the md5
<betz> wut
<Ben64> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<betz> ok, will try again :)
<samskiter> ok. WEIRD. rebooted. i now have the desktop cube animation when switching desktops but im still in crazy low resolution
<Ben64> samskiter: nvidia-settings
<samskiter> ok...
<samskiter> Ben64: there are like 5 tick boxes
<Nothing_Much> Someone tell me how to get rid of pulseaudio without removing anything Ubuntu
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Nothing_Much> It removes everything that Ubuntu needs
<Ben64> samskiter: there should be a section for resolution
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: does not
<Nothing_Much> Dependencies and whatnot
<Nothing_Much> It most certainly does
<LFurman> Question... My system just updated to 13.04 the other night and now things are no longer working. My weather app is gone, Skype no longer runs, and the shortcuts on my desktop open in the text editor rather than run the programs they are supposed to. Is there any way I can go back to 12.10 without having to wipe the drive and reinstall? 13.04 is a big ole FAIL.
<samskiter> Ben64: nope
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: pastebin what it's saying then
<Nothing_Much> ubuntu-desktop is one of those things that it requires to remove
<Ben64> Nothing_Much: its just a meta-package, doesn't affect anything
<Ben64> samskiter: http://2.ben64.com/random_junk/nvidiasettings.png
<samskiter> Ben64: looks nothing like that. ill get you a screenshot haha
<fishcooker> hello ubuntu-users
<fishcooker> i've try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<samskiter> Ben64: http://imgur.com/cgtJTyt
<samskiter> lolll
<fishcooker> but why it will boot on windows 8 only
<fishcooker> no grub loaded
<Bluaoi> how do i rearrange the options in grub so that windows 7 is on top?
<arduino_man> jmb
<samskiter> Ben64: im just doing a sudo apt get install and it seems to be changing something
<arduino_man> i love everybody just because you guys use arduino
<arduino_man> i mean ubuntu!
<samskiter> oops this might be a mistake actually
<LFurman> Can I get some help please?
<samskiter> its removed nvidia-settings-304 andf installed nvidia-settings
<samskiter> and it didnt work anyway. undoing...
<makara> LFurman, you can deal with those issues one by one
<makara> LFurman, did you try uninstall skype and reinstall with USC?
<LFurman> ok, first issue: Getting the desktop shortcuts to run the programs rather than open in a text editor.
<wilee-nilee> LFurman, 12.10 is a fresh install. Do you have a separate home?
<LFurman> University of Southern California????
<samskiter> Ben64: potential solution of just deleting a file, what do you think? http://askubuntu.com/questions/201123/screen-resolution-stuck-at-640x480-after-installing-bumblebee
<LFurman> I tried uninstalling skype and reinstalling it, but it still won't run.
<makara> LFurman, it just means they're not pointing to the binary executables. Just recreate them.
<LFurman> Ok, the big one is SecondLife. Even when I try to run the script file directly from a terminal window is says "Command not found" but I can do an LS and see the file right there.
<yitz_> Does your path have "." in it? Is it executable?
<LFurman> 13.04 is not handling my scripts correctly
<LFurman> everything ran fine until it upgraded to 13.04.
<timonti> which fs is best for ssd?
<makara> LFurman, does it have executable permissions and are you the owner?
<LFurman> yes and yes. I'm the ONLY user on the machine. I even tried doing sudo and got the same response.
<betz> Ben64: i found where it goes wrong. See http://pastebin.com/kke0gwn8
<wilee-nilee> timonti, The standard partitioning is fine.
<betz> the url is the url from the download manually link
<LFurman> There needs to be a simple command or script to undo the latest update and let me go back to 12.10 which worked flawlessly for me.
<betz> when you click in a browser it is ok, i get a 12.04 md5, but when you wget it gets redirected
<makara> LFurman, you're not the only user beside root
<LFurman> I should be.
<LFurman> 13.04 has me about ready to swallow my pride and go back to Winblows.
<yitz_> LFurman: Try using a path when running the scipt
<betz> any ubuntu.com admin here?
<makara> he just wanted to rant
<WXZ> how do I reinstall my video drivers?
<timonti> wilee-nilee so ext4 is good right?
<wilee-nilee> timonti, Yeah, that's what I'm using, I just have optimize setup.
<makara> WXZ, if you botch of with nVidia drivers completely, you can just undo everything with instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection. Search for 'scratch'. If you have Unity, you'll have to renable the plugin from ccsm.
<WXZ> makara: that's not what happened, I think I'm going to just find out my graphics card (somehow) then search for the driver for it
<marandi> hi , guys , i use ubuntu in my laptop and xubuntu in my old PC ! i installed so much great packages in my ubuntu the i copied all .deb files from /var/cache/apt to my xubuntu ! now i wanna know how can i make a repository from this local directory of all .deb files in xubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> WXZ, lspci in the terminal will show the card
<IdleOne> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<usr13> WXZ: lspci |grep -i vga
<makara> WXZ, lspci | grep vga
<WXZ> makara: usr13: yup, found it
<usr13> WXZ: Then go to nvidia.com and download the one for your system.
<WXZ> usr13: it's a radeon o.o
<marandi> IdleOne: i tried aptoncd , but i didnt work , when i use media as a repository i got error all the time
<makara> dude, forgettabout it
<usr13> WXZ: Ok, just use the redeon driver.
<makara> nVidia doesn't play ball
<usr13> WXZ: (Which it should be using by default.)
<WXZ> usr13: I'm kinda doing stuff I shouldn't be
<usr13> WXZ: Why is that?
<WXZ> usr13: because I'm running karmic
<usr13> WXZ: EOL =  April 30, 2011
<WXZ> I know :|
<wilee-nilee> WXZ, You might find a distro that is not end of life
<usr13> WXZ: Why?
<WXZ> I have one, this is just a computer I keep at the 'rents place
<makara> your credibility has just gone through the floor
<usr13> WXZ: You've "saddled a dead horse"
<usr13> WXZ: I don't do that, (why would you?)
<WXZ> welp, I'm going to continue being stupid and loving it then
<WXZ> usr13: to save time
<usr13> Time?
<WXZ> yes, a computer I use for 40 hours a year doesn't need upgrading
<wilee-nilee> WXZ, By doing this you are wasting our time.
<WXZ> wilee-nilee: not necessarily, I learn and reapply the info whenever I get back to maverick, it's happened quite often
<usr13> One can waste time, or spend time, but saving time is a fallacy (time can not be saved). ;)
<WXZ> yes it can, and just for a dollar a day... time will never have to go hungry again.
<usr13> WXZ: Some of the most important things we do are a waste of time.
<WXZ> but not this conversation cuz I'm gonna go reinstall my drivers, yay
<usr13> Okeydokey  :)
<lsdsjy> hi all
<lsdsjy> this is the first time i've been here
<usr13> lsdsjy: congradulations
<lsdsjy> thx~
<usr13> lsdsjy: Do you have an issue we can help you solve?
<lsdsjy> yes, it's about the conky
<lsdsjy> its background isn't transparent
<Ponch0> my software center crashes as soon as I open it, so i purged it and reinstalled it, this is what came up during reinstallation http://pastebin.com/TxD80K9D -- does anyone have any idea what that is?
<arduino_man> bt6^^
<samskiter> F*k yea! i finally sorted my resolution
<samskiter> what a nightmare
<yitz_> Doesn't sound serious, Ponch0
<gry> samskiter: how did you fix it?
<arduino_man> that link is not owrking poncho
<Ponch0> yitz_: i'm glad, but i have no idea how to fix it :D
<yitz_> Ponch0: sounds like something installed those two apps/files not via the software center
<wilee-nilee> samskiter, This is a family friendly channel  please do not swear.
<Ponch0> yitz_: oh I do use synaptic sometimes.
<yitz_> It's all the apt-get stack
<usr13> Ponch0: ...or you can cut to the chase and just use apt-get
<Ponch0> I'm confused...
<samskiter> gry: i removed everything nvidia, then i installed bumblebee, this installed the nvidia things for me. this essentially fixed my problem and i had working graphics again, EXCEPT during my messing arround i followed the nvidia-settings dialogs advice and had run nvidia-xconfig. this created/replaced the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. deleting that file was the key to getting my resolution back
<Ponch0> I have to install those is what its saying?
<yitz_> Ponch0: I'd just ignore that
<MeXTuX> Installed Ubuntu 13.04 and now when I see the grub menu options and pick one. I see a cursor for a few seconds and then I am back in grub screen over and over and over. Any idea? I am using a Lenovo laptop
<samskiter> wilee-nilee: appologies, i did censor though! :P
<Ponch0> yitz_: sure but I can't open the ubuntu software center hehe
<MeXTuX> It is a Lenovo 3000-G530
<usr13> Ponch0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center
<gry> samskiter, ok
<samskiter> gry: just going to reboot and see if this persists.
<wilee-nilee> samskiter, That is not acceptable just a heads up. ;)
<gry> samskiter, happy you got it, good luck
<samskiter> fair enough :)
<samskiter> gry: thanks, reporting back shortly
<Ponch0> usr13: I just got those warnings again and it still crashed.
<usr13> Ponch0: What warnings?
<usr13> !paste | Ponch0
<ubottu> Ponch0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ponch0> usr13: http://pastebin.com/TxD80K9D
<usr13> Ponch0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/workrave/+bug/1159023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1159023 in workrave (Ubuntu) "File .. could not be read correctly: workrave" [Medium,Triaged]
<grant_> MeXTuX:  Try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/287206/ubuntu-13-04-wont-boot-after-grub
<Ponch0> usr13: wow thanks!
<samskiter> gry: affirmativo
<samskiter> from my experience: it seems that people with quantus machines just need to bin everything nvidia and then install bumblebee
<usr13> Night all...
<gry> samskiter: bingo :)
<kamran1> hi
<MeXTuX> grant_ I will try it. Thank you
<makara> anyone else having trouble with the horizontal scrollbars in 13.04?
<samskiter> gry: i can even make it sleep occasionally now - have to try a couple of times though :( back to where iw as on 12.10. i wonder if ill get better battery life with bumblebee installed
<samskiter> makara i seem to have lost horizontal scrolling on my touchpad if thats what u mean?
<makara> samskiter, I can still pgup/dn and arrows keys work. Does the orange bar show for you?
<makara> i just can't grab it and drag
<samskiter> makara:  im on kde
<makara> ah, this is different
<samskiter> yea i just found my two finger scrolling setting was off in synatiks so fixed now :)
<bacter> 0.0
<liam[1]> hey bros!
<liam[1]> how's the newest version of ubuntu
<grant_> It's like a big stick of butter
<hrolf> I booted to Ubuntu and got a shell > BusyBox initramfs ...............
<hrolf> Searched the internet and the solution I got was to run Boot-Repair
<hrolf> I ran it through live usb, but now it even removed the grub I had installed
<Ponch0> ok all these sites are talking about settings/privacy tab and I don't have one...
<hrolf> and my system is directly booting to Windows
<hrolf> what should I do?
<Ponch0> I dont have privacy tab that is, the settings is there
<wilee-nilee> hrolf, Post the bootinfo summary that was made by running the tool.
<hrolf> wilee-nilee: I didn't copy it :(
<hrolf> wilee-nilee: Should I go and do it again?
<wilee-nilee> hrolf, HYeah.
<wilee-nilee> yeah*
<hrolf> wilee-nilee: Okay, brb.
<makara> liam[1], it's snappy
<wilee-nilee> hrolf, You can just run the summary.
<mellyssamoraes> quit
<liam[1]> radical!
<liam[1]> i don't eat butter
<liam[1]> so that's bad!
<makara> new ext4 feature puts small files inline, so hdd doesn't work so hard finding itsy-bitsy files spread out over the disk
<Ponch0> eat lard
<HRH_H_Crab> i have upgraded to 13.04 and since doing so i am unable to log in to any gui. X seems healthy but both lightdm and gdm simply display the background wallpaper and a cursor. there is no actual way to log in. can anyone offer any suggestions?
<Amhndu> Hi ubuntuers
<fosky> hi Amhndu
<Amhndu> It seems quite silence here
<fosky> It was less silent earlier... you just missed it.
<Amhndu> :d
 * fosky comforts Amhndu 
<Amhndu> Hey fosky are any other channels for ubuntu , linux etc. Here
<fosky> ##linux
<devjustforfun> Ubuntu short keys overwrite short keys of my application. What i should do?
<devjustforfun> Any suggestions ?
<Amhndu> Its been a month i installed ubuntu, i later realised i dont have no system sounds
<elkng> "Ubuntu short keys", do you mean GNOM's short keys ?
<Amhndu> I can play Music files but there
<elkng> s/GNOM/GNOME
<devjustforfun> <elkng> yes i'm think
<devjustforfun> it's a gnome
<l057c0d3r> gnome?
<devjustforfun> for example combination Alt+F8 not working in my application because GNOME's short keys overwrite it
<l057c0d3r> devjustforfun, try removing the hotkey's from the gnome system settings
<l057c0d3r> if you open system settings and click on keyboard..  they are in the shrotcut's tab
<devjustforfun> i just need another context. for example when i'm in application preferable should be application context not a GNOM's
<devjustforfun> and if in application that short cut not used it should use GNOM's
<OerHeks> devjustforfun, likely your application does not meet linux standards.
<l057c0d3r> i'm not really sure if that's possible..  but i'll look into it for u...  but a quick fix would be to just change the gnome shortcut to something else...  or add ctrl to the key sequence in gnome..
<devjustforfun> <l057c0d3r> thanks
<elkng> http://i.imgur.com/tbSDGQA.jpg
<elkng> wrong channel
<fosky> keyboard has just stopped working now after upgrading to 13.10
<fosky> Ctrl+Alt+F# still works though, and I can still click on buttons / interact in general
<fosky> just can't type anything
<elkng> how many times that sentence "**** has just stopped working now after upgrading to ****" appears here per day ?  is there any statistics ?
<fosky> highly doubt it elkng
<hemppa> hello
<geomyidae> How hard is it to get a small project set up in a PPA?
<geomyidae> Is there a guide for how to take [working Git repo] -> [ppa with auto-builds] ?
<elkng> l057c0d3r: haven't watched sailor moon
<hemppa> i tried to format my secondary HDD but got this wierd error
<hemppa> http://pastebin.com/j2v5SVLE
<l057c0d3r> hemppa, thats because you are trying to format a drive that is currently being used by the system
<geomyidae> "weird" :P
<gry> hemppa, tried unmounting it first?
<hemppa> im not good at using this i just found guide from internet to format a hdd
<hemppa> thanks for helping :D
<geomyidae> Sorry, that wasn't appropriate of me. Do you get what l057c0d3r and gry told you? The PC is using that drive right now and so it's protecting it from you formatting it.
<OerHeks> hemppa, boot from the ubuntu cd in live mode, and do your thing
<hemppa> worked after unmouting
<geomyidae> hemppa: so you need to "release"/"unmount" it
<geomyidae> okay, now I'm dumbing it down too much :P sorry!
<l057c0d3r> hemppa..  and btw   sda1..  sounds like your main hdd
<l057c0d3r> are you sure you have the right drive selected
<gry> hemppa, so it did, cool
<l057c0d3r> :-p
<gry> l057c0d3r, were it main hdd it would complain louder when unmounted
<kaaka> how does canonical make money out of ubuntu?
<gry> kaaka, commercial support
<kaaka> suppot how?
<gry> kaaka, http://www.ubuntu.com/support left bottom corner
<wilee-nilee> kaaka, I'm not sure they are in a profit mode.
<IdleOne> kaaka: canonical.com has info on the services they offer
<gry> wilee-nilee, Canonical is not a non-profit, they do a few paid services
<wilee-nilee> gry, Right, bit I beleive there overhead is beyond the income still.
<wilee-nilee> but*
<kaaka> how are they helping develop ubuntu?
<kaaka> it's the community that writes the code right?
<gry> a few employees are working on the development in addition to the community I believe
<kaaka> gry, how does a few employee change anything?
<rotifer> anyone on have any experies with an older lto-1 drive i can read rewind and erase but cant write
<l057c0d3r> nope sorry..
<geomyidae> Why doesn't Canonical take BTC donations already?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<geomyidae> Sorry IdleOne
<kaaka> what's a BTC donation?
<gry> kaaka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment has an overview of the development process, anyone can get started and the process is as translarent as possible
<IdleOne> kaaka: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Fad-i> hello I am using ubuntu 12.04, how can I mount windows using a terminal?? please help
<l057c0d3r> thats not bitcoin is it
<l057c0d3r> because i heard they are going to flop
<yitz_> l057c0d3r: If you know where it's heading, short the market and make millions
<l057c0d3r> just looking at trends in the market
<IdleOne> Please focus on Ubuntu support and keep the chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<geomyidae> sorry, I keep PMing people, as IdleOne suggested, I'm chatty about this OT topic in #ubuntu-offtopic or #{the name of the topic ;p}
<gry> kaaka, the employees work on things such as marketing and some of the development just to make sure deadlines are met. community reports bugs, does volunteer support, and generally submits any fixes or proposals, artwork, etc
<l057c0d3r> but still involves money to get in the market to short the market.
<Guest82567> Fad-i: you can use the mount command.  mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 (or whatever your drive is)
<l057c0d3r> but this is not the channel for this topic so im done :-p
<Fad-i> plase help
<gry> l057c0d3r, there is a #bitcoin channel here btw
<gry> Fad-i, what's up?
<gry> kaaka, /join #ubuntu-offtopic, we could chat there a bit
<Fad-i> I am using ubuntu 12.04 how can I mount windows using a terminal?
<OerHeks> Fad-i, install ntfs-3g and you are abe to browse/read/write ntfs
<OerHeks> c/abe/able
<kaaka> wow, I didn't know there was an off topic forum
<nuwhvpn> when I execute sudo ./x11rdp-o-matic.sh it tells me that: sudo: x11rdp-o-matic.sh: command not found | help me, please!
<nuwhvpn> and the file it's there
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<l057c0d3r> who do i takl to about a ban on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<raddy> I find Ubuntu 13 to be slower than 12.10
<raddy> Is it only me?
<l057c0d3r> i haven't been able to join that channel for quite a while now...  and i'm not really sure why...
<somsip> l057c0d3r: #ubuntu-ops
<OerHeks> nuwhvpn, try to use the full path, unless you are in the same folder as your script
<grant_> raddy, I didn't notice that much of a difference, but I don't think it's any slower.
<raddy> grant_: at least you didn't notice it be faster too, right?
<nuwhvpn> OerHeks, when I use the full path, the script is executing but it wont "see" some files in the same folder
<AAA> raddy: what exactly is slower?
<raddy> AAA : browser startup, especially Google Chrome.
<raddy> AAA : Login process after entering password.
<raddy> AAA ; there is a very noticeable difference.
<AAA> raddy: if it is only startup (a couple seconds) why debug? if it works fine after start
<raddy> AAA : Google Chrome takes around 10 seconds to start as opposed to 4 seconds.
<raddy> AAA : login process and Google Chrome was much faster in 12:10
<AAA> raddy: are you using beta chominium builds?
<raddy> AAA : Ubuntu 13.04 was said to be much faster than 12x
<raddy> AAA : Nope :(, i use Google Chrome, not Chromium
<AAA> raddy: I think you are nit picking
<raddy> AAA : :)
<raddy> AAA : Let it be nit picking.
<ryandev> My Ubuntu 13.04 is so much faster I can actually use it now instead of using kubuntu instead, I get no lag (except for the start menu but I enabled all the extra search features)
<AAA> there are 10 different reasons the speedc could be skeweed
<raddy> ryandev:  May be kubuntu had been slower to you, not Ubuntu 12.10 in my end.
<MrEmerald> Anyone around? having a problem with clicking files
<AAA> MrEmerald: that is easily avoided with command line tools...
<raddy> AAA: I installed Ubuntu 13.04 as an upgrade.
<l057c0d3r> MrEmerald, is this a new development...
<l057c0d3r> also have youj added a different mouse lately..  like one of the r.a.t. series of mice
<MrEmerald> I am still running 12.04 and has been happening for awhile, I run ubuntu dualboot with windows 7, just finally starting to use ubuntu more and more though
<raddy> AAA : grant_: Ubuntu Contacts working in your end ?
<MrEmerald> using a wireless mouse that came with computer
<MrEmerald> I have noticed it happens after using the touchscreen
<ryandev> I will be clearer, I switched from ubuntu 12 to kubuntu because unity was not working out and neither was gnome; I did not want to use lxdm of xfce. I never used kde before I always did not like it, but it worked for me for 12
<raddy> ryandev:  Is Ubuntu Contacts working in your end ?
<AAA> raddy: haven't tried
<ryandev> Yes, I have no contacts, sounds about right :)
<l057c0d3r> i see..  I'm sorry MrEmerald.. i dont know much about touchscreens and how they work in ubuntu..  however i did have a simular issues with my r.a.t. mouse.  a simple addition to the xorg.conf file fixed the issue though
<raddy> Online Accounts is not working in Ubuntu Contacts.
<ryandev> To  be honest, I never used it so I can't say whether it works or not
<ryandev> I have online accounts setup and they aren't appearing in Ubuntu Contacts, if they were supposed to then it does not work
<MrEmerald> lo57c0d3r: what command? I am open to anything :)
<Fad-i> I still can't mount windows using a terminal plz help
<l057c0d3r> oh it was r.a.t. specific entry..
<yitz_> Fad-i: install ntfs-3g and then use the mount command
<yitz_> Unless ubuntu ships with ntfs-g3 already
<fishcooker> is there any tutorial for installing ubuntu windows 8 system that support uefi
<ryandev> I always though Windows Mounted automatically in recent versions
<yitz_> ryandev: No clue. The desktop environment may do that for you. The kernel doesn't
<AAA> ?help uefi
<MrEmerald> looks like a nice mouse lol
<fishcooker> step by step would be nice
<raddy> ryandev: same here
<Fad-i> yitz_ I am a beginner  so can you plz be more specific how do i install it?
<fishcooker> i will be using 12.10
<yitz_> Fad-i: Nah. There's sufficient documentation online for installing software on Ubuntu
<AAA> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fad-i> thanks anyway
<shady_> hi ubottu
<fishcooker> thankyou AAA
<AAA> fishcooker: live and learn
<raddy> ryandev: contacts are not working in my end too
<shady_> hi everyone
<shady_> I need help fixing my input device
<l057c0d3r> shady_, what type of input devicde...
<shady_> buillt in microfone
<AAA> alsaconfig?
<Caithness> is there a recommended partition scheme for macs?
<Caithness> without using bootcamp
<nevyn> I do not need... a microphone...
<sparklr> Im trying to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04, It says "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Raring Ringtail' Development release. This is still a ALPHA release, Do not install it on production" . Isn't 13.04 release officially out now?
<AAA> Caithness: it depends if your mac has the old or new style fw
<MrEmerald> I have found my problem, it is the touchscreen function of my computer
<Caithness> AAA: it's a 2010 macbook pro 13 inch
<MrEmerald> but I now have to find out how to disable the touchscreen ll
<MrEmerald> lol*
<Caithness> the presence of the recovery partition is what's giving me pause
<marandi> guys , load button in restore section in aptoncd  wont work and i got error even after i install hal ! what should i do ? ( i use xubuntu ) !
<AAA> Caithness: then it should have an intel processor and work with most mainstream distros
<fishcooker> is it problem when we installing ubuntu without swap partition
<fishcooker> ?
<ryandev> raddy: It does work sorry, I did not know how to use it. I search for a contact and they appeared
<raddy> ryandev: :)
<raddy> ryandev:  : not working here, can you assist me?
<l057c0d3r> fishcooker, all depends on how much ram you have
<ryandev> raddy: I thought they should appear automatically in the right hand box lol
<l057c0d3r> and if you are going to enable hibernation or not
<raddy> ryandev: Have you configured any email client?
<MrEmerald> Anyone know why $ doesn't work in terminal for me?
<marandi> guys , load button in restore section in aptoncd  wont work and i got error even after i install hal ! what should i do ? ( i use xubuntu ) !
<ryandev> raddy: I have ThunderBird setup,  twitter, facebook, google talk
<smart> help me please
<Fad-i> the command sudo apt-get install... is not working any help?
<fishcooker> l057c0d3r: 4 gigs is ready for that?
<l057c0d3r> smart, whats the question
<raddy> ryandev: Does it show google contacts?
<smart> i am using ubuntu 12.04 as server
<raddy> ryandev:  thunderbird can't access google contacts by default.
<l057c0d3r> fishcooker, you should be fine with out a swap..  although swap is nice to have incase you run out of mem
<Ben64> !details | Fad-i
<ubottu> Fad-i: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smart> i also create dhcp on this for internet distribution
<l057c0d3r> and with out swap.. like i said.. u will not be able to enable hibernation if its something you would want
<Fad-i> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and when i try to use this command it says Reading package lists... Error!
<Fad-i> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Fad-i> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.getdeb.net_ubuntu_dists_precise-getdeb_apps_binary-i386_Packages
<Fad-i> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<smart> the question is that how can i check the internet usage of particular ip on my ubuntu server
<smart> how is it possible
<ryandev> raddy: How do I check? I don't really use email for sending just receiving and my contacts are from Google+ Community, but my facebook contacts appear in gnome-contacts if that helps
<smart> waiting for your reply
<hemppa> what is a good irc client for ubuntu?
<Ben64> Fad-i: looks like a problem with getdeb
<Ben64> hemppa: i use x-chat
<raddy> ryandev: it is ok, if you can sync Google+ Contacts
<Tm_T> !irc | hemppa
<ubottu> hemppa: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> bah
<Fad-i> Ben64 how do I solve it?
<fishcooker> thanks l057c0d3r
<Ben64> Fad-i: you might want to ask whoever supports getdeb, we do not
<ryandev> raddy: Google Contacts are in Empathy and gnome-contacts, so it is ok for me
<smart> hey , i m waiting for reply
<Ben64> !patience | smart
<ubottu> smart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Chamunks> whats the best ubuntu firewall
<somsip> !ufw | Chamunks
<ubottu> Chamunks: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Chamunks> for someone who is just getting into firewalling in ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> well firewall is managed by ip-tables..
<Chamunks> iptables thats what I keep hearing about it.
<l057c0d3r> but hang on and i will get you a good frontend
<shady_> sorry d/c
<smart> i am using ubuntu 12.04 as server    i also create dhcp on this for internet distribution   the question is that how can i check the internet usage of particular ip on my ubuntu server
<smart> * tvw has quit ()
<smart> i am using ubuntu 12.04 as server    i also create dhcp on this for internet distribution   the question is that how can i check the internet usage of particular ip on my ubuntu server
<marandi> guys , load button in restore section in aptoncd  wont work and i got error even after i install hal ! what should i do ? ( i use xubuntu ) !
<ryandev> smart, is not so smart. :(
<billy_ran_away> I messed up… I was trying to migrate from one raid to another and long story short I've had two raid arrays with the same lvm vg names...
<l057c0d3r> chamunks, check out gufw..  its a frontend.. and manages ip-tables for you graphically
<billy_ran_away> Now I'm trying to go back to the old one and I'm getting "Incorrect metadata area header checksum"
<greenn00b> just tried installing ubuntu (Lubuntu_powerPC_quantal) and it didnt work....   booted off CD got to it saying "starting Kernal" then the screen got brighter it said if found the display and then the screen went black.  can anyone advise?
<smart> mind your business ryandev
<hulu> helo!
<Chamunks> thanks l057c0d3r I was about to ask about a gui
<hulu> who can help me with ubuntu livecd
<Chamunks> I mainly need to kind of get the concepts then I can play with the cli for this one
<ryandev> Chamunks: You might consider learning the command line for full benefits :)
<Chamunks> if i break ip tables / ufw I break my internets n such.
<shady_> I'm using 13.04 and I have problem with the builtin microphone
<l057c0d3r> i myself like gufw..  its nice...
<Chamunks> ryandev, yeah i usually do but currently needs over wants I want to learn but need it working.
<Ben64> smart: people here are volunteers, they do not work for you. don't have an attitude and do not repeat yourself quickly.
<l057c0d3r> and seems to work well for what i need it to
<Chamunks> l057c0d3r, are there others you know of also so that I can compare?
<l057c0d3r> shady_, have you typed alsamixer into a term and checked to see if the mic is enabled and not muted
<shady_> no
<Fad-i> hulu what's the problem?
<l057c0d3r> yeah there is one or two others that i have used before.... firestarter for example.. but even the firestarter description sais its no loner on development and points to the one i mentioned
<makara> how can I add my scripts folder to $PATH?
<somsip> makara: export PATH=$PATH:/home/makara/scripts. Put it in .bashrc or similar
<smart> i am using ubuntu 12.04 as server    i also create dhcp on this for internet distribution   the question is that how can i check the internet usage of particular ip on my ubuntu server
<Chamunks> l057c0d3r, I feel like as soon as i switch this On toggle it will drop most of my connections.
<makara> somsip, thanks
<l057c0d3r> Chamunks, nope
<lovethecode> do you have webalizer, smart?
<mahesh_> HEY HOWZ UBUNTU 13.04
<somsip> makara: np
<l057c0d3r> Chamunks, it will block mainly incoming connections that are unknown
<l057c0d3r> but most everything will work just fine..
<l057c0d3r> only thing i had to manually add to the exceptions list was my droidmote server
<greenn00b> having issues installing on an older G5.  (NOT an intel)
<Chamunks> l057c0d3r, droidmote?
<Chamunks> this name intreigues me
<l057c0d3r> and by switching it on.. it does not block outgoign connectings at all by default
<l057c0d3r> droidmote is an app that i have on my android phone that allows me to control the mouse and media features like play stop next vol ext from my phone
<zihubu> lol
<makara> why doesn't work as a script? #!/usr/bin/locate -i /home/mar/*%1*
<lovethecode> i like tthe 13.04 very nicely, mahesh_
<mahesh_> ANNAI TELUGU VALLU EVARU LERA
<Chamunks> l057c0d3r, how is that I've been looking for a good solution for this.
<mahesh_> HEY LOVETHECODE
<lovethecode> hi mahesh_
<makara> it says: /usr/bin/locate: invalid option -- ' '
<mahesh_> does 13.04 has lot of bugs
<l057c0d3r> Chamunks, on your android phone just search droidmote in the google play store.. its free..
<l057c0d3r> and then you have to download and install the server on linux.. its free as well but you have to register on a forum to download
<smart> i dont have
<lovethecode> no i think it is a stable improvement.
<ryandev> mahesh: Probably has plenty, like every operating system time will reveal them. Though it is stable for me so far.
<mahesh_> which version is better 12.10 or 13.04  lovethecode
<lovethecode> you may be able to install webalizer from repository, smart.
<lovethecode> they both arent lts releaases, so id say 13.04.
<lovethecode> good point ryandev
<mahesh_> thanq lovethecode and ryandev
<lovethecode> yw
<Chamunks> interesting
<Chamunks> l057c0d3r, ok well I certainly will be looking into this I basically need near zero setup work for droid stuff because I nuke my droid fairly often
<Chamunks> but i want something to control my ubuntu boxes remotely.
<lovethecode> vnc?
<l057c0d3r> oh there is very little setup on the droid side.. its mainly a bit of setup work on the linux side the first time.. to install the server..
<lovethecode> Chamunks
<Chamunks> lovethecode, i tend to try and avoid vnc
<smart> ok i have installed it
<l057c0d3r> lovethecode, i pointed him at droidmote.. so he can do it from his phone
<smart> now please guide me how to use it
<lovethecode> ok
<lovethecode> a login from a localhost subdirectory should get the ball rolling.
<dn4> how do I know what things were installed with the ubuntu kernel
<dn4> I need to make sure the apple_SMC is installed in the kernel
<lovethecode> smart: theres also tech specs on webalizer.org...
<lovethecode> nd4 good question.
<VSK> hi, I'm using ubuntu 11.04, it doesn't show video thumbnail, but I can play that vedios.....What can I do ????
<kairos> My sound stopped working after I muted and unmuted in alsamixer. I've restarted pulseaudio but it didn't help
<Ben64> VSK: 11.04 is no longer supported
<VSK> Ben64: But I got the same problem in 12.04
<l057c0d3r> kairos, make sure the vol  exspecialy the main.. is turned up...
<l057c0d3r> also if that does not work.. try a reboot..
<kairos> Reboot it is
<kairos> Sigh
<l057c0d3r> had a few issues where i had to reboot to get my sound back...
<l057c0d3r> blah he left already
<ryandev> l057c0d3r: The old days were a nightmare with sound and video :), been stable for me for quite a while now though.. thankfully
<VSK> somebody pls help me
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2608/nautilus-video-thumbnails-without-totem   VSK
<l057c0d3r> ryandev, yeah....  i'm not sure what i did :-p  but i lost sound and in the sound cotrol.. only think that  showed up was dummy audio
<bazhang> !info ffmpegthumbnailer | VSK
<ubottu> VSK: ffmpegthumbnailer (source: ffmpegthumbnailer): fast and lightweight video thumbnailer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 10 kB, installed size 63 kB
<VSK> bazhang : let me check, thank you
<l057c0d3r> reboot fixed it though... although the desktop environment did crash before this happened
<VSK> Thanks boss
<ryandev> ryandev: I remember such issues, had to reinstall, purge, hit head off wall, go in /etc and configure without a clue what I was doing, until something worse, then had to restart pulseaudio every time I restarted, very stressful... now it just works :D
<ryandev> worked**
<ak5> hi, I get an error when doing `sudo apt-get update` it stalls at "Reading package lists... 99%" then prints out "Reading package lists... Error!"
<kairos> The reboot didn't help
<kairos> got it
<dn4> how do I know if my fans work on my laptop
<ryandev> dn4: Does your laptop turn off when you watch a video?
<shady_> I have a problem with the network manager I receive a full signal from the wifi but cannot connect, ubuntu 13.04
<dn4> ryandev, I have not tried it; I am tooo scared
<doh> Hello guys. Another release, another non-working brightness on my Sony Vaio laptop with intel VGA :(
<l057c0d3r> dn4.. you could install sensors..  and check the temp of your system
<l057c0d3r> my lappy runs at around 30 to 50c
<l057c0d3r> if your fans are not workign.. even idle.. your system should be warmer then this
<doh> Also, hibernation is not an option now
<ryandev> shady_: What happens when you attempt to connect?
<l057c0d3r> doh, you have to enable hibernation manually now
<shady_> I receive a full signal but no service
<smart> now please guide me how to use it
<l057c0d3r> there is a guide on the net for that.. i can look it up for you
<l057c0d3r> dn4, btw for the sensors term app you need to install lm-sensors
<dn4> will that work on a macbook pro?
<ryandev> shady_: Can you do the command dmesg | grep wlan0? or replace wlan0 with your interface name?
<l057c0d3r> dn4, not sure..  i've never had a macbook
<ryandev> shady_: Please put result onto http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<doh> l057c0d3r, thanks, but I am more concerned with Ubuntu's inability to control backlight
<doh> xgamma inn terminal is not the solution I was looking for
<shady_> nothing happened
<ryandev> shady_: Did you enter into gnome-terminal?
<l057c0d3r> doh.. let me look and see if i can get some info for you about the backlight
<djQuery> dang launcher wont load anymore, tried to install the nvidia prop dirvers and having a hard time getting it back to using the x-org drivers
<djQuery> yes I am on 12.04
<shady_> ryandev i wrote the command but nothing happened
<djQuery> err rather 13.04
<ryandev> shady_: Please type "iwconfig" to determine your interface name, then replace wlan0 with it; if dmesg returns an empty result
<doh> SVT1311M1ES - intel VGA
<doh> l057c0d3r, SVT1311M1ES - intel VGA
<lovethecode__> quit
<tootimid> Hi I have a question about no sound when using timidity&pulseaudio
<shady_> ryandev how to replace, sorry i'm new with ubuntu
<tootimid> I have two computers, on one i fixed it by setting the timidity home to /var/run/timidity (pulseaudio then places files there)
<tootimid> but on another computer this is not working...
<djQuery> dang launcher wont load anymore, tried to install the nvidia prop dirvers and having a hard time getting it back to using the x-org drivers
<budus_AWAY> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<budus_AWAY> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<ryandev> shady_: No problem, could you paste the result to the link I gave you for iwconfig and I will update the command
<bazhang> !it | budus_AWAY
<ubottu> budus_AWAY: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<JoshStrobl> Having an issue with Online Accounts constantly crashing. Thought it was just isolated to Empathy but doesn't seem so (did a purge then re-install). Seems to fail immediately after opening, however doesn't seem to trigger Report A Bug.
<makara> doh, did you try xbacklight?
<shady_> I posted it
<ryandev> shady_: Thanks, can I have the link to the paste?
<shady_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621759/
<doh> makara, it did install it, along with something called inotify-tools
<doh> I am yet to make any progress
<ryandev> shady_: Ok so your interface is wlan0; and you entered into gnome-terminal exactly "dmesg | grep wlan0"?
<shady_> ryandev:  yes
<ryandev> shady_: Could you also attempt connecting to your wireless and then type "dmesg" by itself? and paste the results for this
<shady_> in  the terminal
<shady_> ?
<ryandev> shady_: yep :)
<tootimid> how can I get timidity to run with pulseaudio? do I need to script it to start when a user logs in? Why is it working on one computer and not on the other?
<shady_> yes i did, u needme to post the results
<ryandev> shady_: Yes please
<nashant> Hi guys. For some reason I can't write to a directory with ownership  userx:groupx  permissions  775. I've added my user to the group groupx already, but I'm still getting permission denied
<shady_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621776/
<nashant> Anyone got any idea why this might be?
<doh> xbacklight doesn't do antthing :(
<shady_> ryandev:  you got it?
<sathish> Hi, google-chrome working on 13.04 yet?
<nfrmatk> Yup
<nashant> Got it. Needed to restart shell
<bazhang> hello stree
<nfrmatk> Well, chromium at least
<sathish> nfrmatk: thanks.
<nfrmatk> Np
<ryandev> shady_: I think it is related to the messages "disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP", and "disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP". I am checking this out for you.
<shady_> ryandev:  I don't understand, but thank u for your concern:)
<fishcooker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Creating_an_EFI_partition
<fishcooker> Other: must be located at the start of a GPT disk, and must have a "boot" flag
<fishcooker> what "the start of a gpt disk" ?
<ryandev> shady_: There are a few problems with the ath9k driver in ubuntu 13.04, but nothing stands out to me. If you can type lspci into the terminal and paste the result I might be able to find a report bug
<OerHeks> fishcooker, start = first partition at the beginning of the disk
<shady_> ok
<Lord_> My ubuntu server did not start after upgrade: I lost connection during upgrade to 13.04 , reconnect, run sudo dpkg --configure -a and sudo reboot but looks like it's not work, what to do next? I can reboot using rescue system, chroot into Ubuntu (raid +lvm in my case)
<Lord_> But need instructions...
<OerHeks> Lord_, use "sudo apt-get install -f " to correct these problems
<fishcooker1> it is shipped with win8 pre installed OerHeks
<shady_> ryandev:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5621795/
<dn4> how do I turn my fans on for my macbook pro
<OerHeks> fishcooker1, i don't know if you just can proceed with any free space.
<dn4> my gpu is at 71C 161F and the fans are not on
<OerHeks> dn4 in the mactel pages there is a PPA for fancontrol > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<fishcooker1> hmmm.. it means that my win8 will not boot after delete those partition
<jesse___> Hello. I did a fresh install of 13.04 and it worked great for about a day.  Then one day, for no reason my sound stopped working.  Does anyone know what the deal is?
<fishcooker1> it seems
<fishcooker1> OerHeks: i've follow this tutorial http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system but still no luck
<fishcooker1> am i missing something
<fishcooker1> ?
<fishcooker1> i do really install fresh ubuntu but ..
<fishcooker1> why win8 boot first.. no grub at all
<OerHeks> fishcooker1, i would not just delete a partition, just decrease one with windows diskmanagment and use that space
<OerHeks> oh you do not see grub2? hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<smart> i am using ubuntu 12.04 as server    i also create dhcp on this for internet distribution   the question is that how can i check the internet usage of particular ip on my ubuntu server
<bazhang> smart, try #ubuntu-server
<bazhang> jesse___, open terminal type alsamixer, be sure nothing is muted
<smart> i m using already server ubuntu 12.04
<ryandev> shady_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/240234/how-do-i-get-an-atheros-ar9485-wireless-card-working That is all I can find that may be useful to you
<shady_> Thank you
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | fishcooker1
<ubottu> fishcooker1: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<tootimid> about my issue above: i fixed it by setting the default output sink
<ryandev> shady_: Has no answer but the person has the same problem so it may be worth keeping your eye on it
<jesse___> bazhang unfortunately, nothing appears to be muted andi still dont have sound.  another strange thing is on the first day i used ubuntu, i had the speaker item on the systray in the top-corner, but now that appears to be gone
<shady_> Thank you
<cristian_c> Hi
<Lord_> OerHeks, thank you, can you provide some more info about chrooting - I have md0 with something not mounted without fs type declaration, md1 with /boot and md2 with / and also I need mount dev sys proc, right?
<cristian_c> there is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned
<cristian_c> also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<kairos> There's a bunch of spots in the middle of my screen where it pixels keep dropping from what is supposed to be displayed, and display the default Ubuntu background
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<kairos> However, whenever that area of the screen is refreshed (i.e., scrolling in a browser,) it restarts
<hammommah> quick question, if i have a partition setup for my /home can i share it between 2 different versions of ubuntu, ie 12.04 and 13.04 both using the same /home partition? or will this create issues?
<l057c0d3r> kairos, are you using binary video drivers?
<kairos> l057c0d3r: I'm not sure
<kairos> l057c0d3r: I'm using nVidia's driver
<doh> So, guys
<l057c0d3r> that could be it..
<doh> xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness X.X does work
<kairos> l057c0d3r: Is there a fix?
<l057c0d3r> not to fluent with nvidia stuff though.. amd person myself
<kairos> Ahd
<kairos> Oh*
<jesse___> I installed Ubuntu 13.04 on the day it came out.  Since that time, no software has identified itself as needing an upgrade.  When i  go to software updater, it says "Your system is up to date." I find this strange.
<doh> how do I bind this to fn keys?
<kairos> jesse___: sudo apt-get update
<kairos> Try that
<l057c0d3r> jesse___, or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would be a better option
<kairos> Or that
<jesse___> Kairos: It downloads the headers but does not update any software
<kairos> I shouldn't try to help people
<Lord_> How to chroot to ubuntu correctly? Can I use commands from this guide to mount dev proc sys?
<Lord_> http://www.exherbo.org/docs/install-guide.html
<l057c0d3r> well more like sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> l057c0d3r: actually it needs the update first
<kairos> Yay, I was right
<kairos> Sort of
<jesse___> l057c0d3r: It does not download any software
<jesse___> only headers
<Ben64> then its up to date
<l057c0d3r> yep
<l057c0d3r> thats what i would sau
<jesse___> Ben64: it hasnt updated a single piece of software since i installed it on the launch day
<Ben64> 5 days ago
<kairos> :P
<jesse___> right
<kairos> I didn't realize it was only 5 days
<ryandev> Perhaps check to see how often it is set to automatically check for updates?
<jesse___> daily...
<l057c0d3r> right.. i dont thinky any updates have been released in the last 5 days though
<jesse___> oh ok
<kairos> jesse___: 5 days isn't that long for software updates
<l057c0d3r> mine has not updated since launch day
<jesse___> Anyway, thanks all!
<kairos> Np
<l057c0d3r> yep no problem
<l057c0d3r> and Ben64 heh yeah.. i realised that thats why i fixed :-p
<l057c0d3r> sorry getting sleepy
<ryandev> I just got a few updates: kde-config-touchpad kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-netbook-default-settings kubuntu-settings-desktop kubuntu-settings-netbook
<ryandev>   plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text print-manager steam-launcher
<ryandev> but they are for kubuntu software
<l057c0d3r> ahh.. well i run ubuntu gnome :-p
<doh> \exit
<ryandev> I was using kubuntu on 12 because unity did not work, but now I'm on unity because it works since upgrading  :)
<kairos> I'm using i3
<julian__> hi everyone. i just upgraded to 13.04, now the system does not shut down correctly anymore. at some point during the "shutdown splash screen" it just halts and waits there forever (at least, many many hours). however "# shutdown -h now" does work, seemingly without any issues. any idea on what it can do to make the "gui-menu-shutdown-button-thingy" work?
<mysticalzero> hi. i've managed to build the latest libdrm (version 2.4.44) from source. however, i wanted to build a deb out of it. i followed http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html but it stops at "dh_install: libdrm-dev missing files (usr/lib/lib*.a), aborting". I went into the debian/libdrm-dev/usr/lib directory of the debianized source and it is empty. any pointers on what should i do? I've been searching for solutions
<mysticalzero> for hours but to no avail.
<FloodBot1> mysticalzero: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hammommah> quick question, if i have a partition setup for my /home can i share it between 2 different versions of ubuntu, ie 12.04 and 13.04 both using the same /home partition? or will this create issues?
<l057c0d3r> mysticalzero, ignore FloodBot  he gets jumpy :-p
<kairos> There's a bunch of spots in the middle of my screen where it pixels keep dropping from what is supposed to be displayed, and display the default Ubuntu background
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, the only issue i see it causing would be with settings on apps..
<l057c0d3r> if you install change something on an app in one vesrion it will change it in the other
<hammommah> would there be many differnces in the settings between versions do you think?
<l057c0d3r> that and might cause an issue with diferent versions of an app.. if the os's have the same software but different version
<l057c0d3r> other then that.. i don't really see an issue with it..
<l057c0d3r> anyone else any idea's
<l057c0d3r> sounds safe to me though.. unless you have your home directory encrypted
<hammommah> might make home partition, back it up and give it a try
<hammommah> no encryption
<l057c0d3r> i do know that you can wipe your home direcotry and all it will do is remove custom settings for your apps
<l057c0d3r> so it should be safe
<hammommah> tyvm
<ryandev> hammommah: What do you mean by sharing it? What if you install an app on 12 and 13 uses the same settings file in your home folder? Or other common functions such as login scripts etc.
<l057c0d3r> ryandev, right.. thats what i was saying to him.. i dont really see an issue with it
<l057c0d3r> however like i said..  if you change a setting on one version.. it would change it in the other..
<l057c0d3r> and i did mention the fact that some settings files may be slightly different if both apps are not at the same version
<l057c0d3r> but in general.. it should not cause a major problem that is not revertable
<hammommah> if all fails i'll just deklete 13.04
<hammommah> ill let you know how i go
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, i think u will be fine..
<l057c0d3r> but yeah.. let me know how it works out for u
<ryandev> l057c0d3r: My main question was what he meant by sharing it :P, if another folder is created in the home partition for another user, 13 may overwrite the .encryptfs folder
<ryandev> and ruin both operating systems?
<l057c0d3r> ?
<l057c0d3r> well he said no encryption was being used
<hammommah> ohhhh
<l057c0d3r> or are you talking about permissions
<hammommah> i only have one user on this puter
<l057c0d3r> and really.. its /home were talking about
<l057c0d3r> i've cleared the home folder a few times.. in then past with other setups just to restore all default settings..
<hammommah> both same name both same uid
<l057c0d3r> and never had an issue
<hammommah> meh i'll give it a go, lol famous last words
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, just back up anything you dont want to loose and you should be fine in my opinion.. and if soemthing does break.. u've got the backup
<hammommah> will do
<l057c0d3r> i dont see anything in the /home folder breaking the whole system
<ryandev> I never noticed it was not encrypted, but you know... the future may enforce it
<l057c0d3r> heh that was one of my first questions... is it encrypted..
<l057c0d3r> because yeah..  that could cause a lot of problems :-p
<l057c0d3r> causing the loss of all data in the /home folder
<hammommah> no encryption, all good
<ryandev> Which I'm not guilty of doing before >_>
<hammommah> havent we all :)
<l057c0d3r> lol
<l057c0d3r> its ok ryandev..  you have to learn somehow.. and trial by error seems to be the best method for most linux users :-p
<tuffgong> any help with LAMP installed but failure to run
<MonkeyDust> ryandev  backup first, then you can do what you want, trial and error
<tuffgong> any help with LAMP installed but failure to run
<l057c0d3r> tuffgong, what is failing to run
<l057c0d3r> the apache mysql or php :-p
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, lamp
<l057c0d3r> can u access it localy
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, yes lamp
<tuffgong> yes through local host
<l057c0d3r> might not have ports forwarding on your router..  which would make it so you can access from internal network but not somewhere else
<juggle> hi
<MonkeyDust> !details | tuffgong
<ubottu> tuffgong: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<juggle> is there rpm -q version of apt-get on ubuntu to check the program is installed or not ?
<ryandev> always the best idea
<ajwakeman> tuffgong: lamp is a stack consisting of apache (http), mysql/mariadb and php, they are all seperate programs which work together
<MonkeyDust> juggle  apt-cache policy
<l057c0d3r> heh MonkeyDust im good at digging :-p
<ajwakeman> which is not running?
<somsip> juggle: dpkg --get-selections | grep package
<l057c0d3r> so tuffgong u can access your website from 127.0.0.1  but not the ip address right
<tuffgong> MonkeyDust, l057c0d3r    though    127.0.0.1
<l057c0d3r> you need to have the ports on your router forwarded to that computer
<juggle> ok thank you
<l057c0d3r> that way when someone types in the ip address..  / web address you register.. the router willl forward that traffic to the computer with the server on it
<l057c0d3r> ports 80
<l057c0d3r> and maybe others.. i would have to look up the others though
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, it tell me that  This is the default web page for this server.
<tuffgong> The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<l057c0d3r> right
<l057c0d3r> because you have not added a website yet\
<l057c0d3r> or not in the right place
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, thats the outpput
<l057c0d3r> the default is /var/httpd/www i believe
<l057c0d3r> make your website and put it there for the default
<MonkeyDust> tuffgong  there's also #ubuntu-server
<tuffgong> yes apache
<l057c0d3r> sigh...
<ajwakeman> l057c0d3r: i think it's just /var/www actually
<tuffgong> yes apache MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> tuffgong  what is your own language?
<l057c0d3r> ajwakeman, might have changed.. on my old server it was in the httpd folder
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, what about mysql
<l057c0d3r> tuffgong, that is a database
<l057c0d3r> if you write a web page in php.. u can access the mysql through that.. for use with forums ext.ext.
 * l057c0d3r is wondering how much tuffgong knows about web site development..
<l057c0d3r> sorry.. out of line
<ajwakeman> l057c0d3r: well i think it is, i know in debian wheezy apache defaults to /var/www
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, though its database but   i fail to access mysql
<ajwakeman> as does rhel
<MonkeyDust> tuffgong  first do some reading, to get familiar with apache and stuff, I guess you don't know what you want, or what you are doing
<Ben64> well, i wouldn't suggest to someone to run apache if they're new at it, it can be dangerous
<Ben64> at least not running it publicly
<l057c0d3r> ben64 really
<ajwakeman> Ben64: indeed, not publically
<l057c0d3r> oh.. publicly yeah..
<l057c0d3r> heh.. yeah i tested and tested and tried penetration testing ext on my server before it went live
<l057c0d3r> and then learned more about ip-tables because of it :-p\
<l057c0d3r> and file permissions
<tuffgong> MonkeyDust, not that brother  first of i was in need with mysql so that i can create tables with their relationship but when i run command in terminal its tells me that mysql nit installed
<ryandev> I bought hosting :) I'm scared of running services on my home network
<ajwakeman> But privately to get the feel apache is pretty much working out of the box
<l057c0d3r> tuffgong, when you type mysql in term what do u get
<ajwakeman> i recently had to set up nginx+uwsgi+python and that was a real learning exp.
<tuffgong> MonkeyDust, cause i know LAMP package contain all three  apache  as web server
<ryandev> tuffgong: But do you know what they are?
<tuffgong> ryandev, yes i know
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r,  mysql
<tuffgong> The program 'mysql' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tuffgong> sudo apt-get install mysql-client-core-5.5
<l057c0d3r> oh.. so it does not have the client installed
<l057c0d3r> wait the lamp package does not install the client?
<l057c0d3r> well i guess it is a server package
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, how do i install the client
<l057c0d3r> with the code it gave you
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<l057c0d3r> blah command not code but u get what im saying i hope
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, see PM
<ryandev> sudo apt-get install mysql-workbench to work out of the terminal
<tuffgong> l057c0d3r, i cant paste them here those output see them in that new dialog window
<gogasan> Hi all. OS: Ubuntu 13.04, about compiling MOSIX 3.4.0.1 kernel (3.8). When I runing script mosix.install, it returns error:
<gogasan> arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.c: В функции «arch_check_bp_in_kernelspace»:
<gogasan> arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.c:205:12: ошибка: «VSYSCALL_START» undeclared (first use in this function)
<gogasan> arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.c:205:12: замечание: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in
<gogasan> arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.c:205:50: ошибка: «VSYSCALL_END» undeclared (first use in this function)
<gogasan> arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.c:209:1: предупреждение: control reaches end of non-void function [-Wreturn-type]
<gogasan> File arch/x86/kernel/hw_breakpoint.c patched by mosix.install. So, what i have to do to compile kernel with mosix support?
<FloodBot1> gogasan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogasan> there is full installing log<; http://pastebin.com/zteb3a8v
<MonkeyDust> gogasan  how is your question ubuntu reeated?
<MonkeyDust> related*
<gogasan> I tryed to ask at another channels and servers. no answer. Tryed there.
<Ben64> that doesn't mean you can be offtopic here
<gogasan> May be somebody know answer
<Ben64> not here
<gogasan> sorry
<MonkeyDust> gogasan  type /msg alis list *kernel* to look for the right channel
<rupert> Hi all, I'm trying to add a sudoers rule to be able to run dpkg-reconfigure on a specific package without sudo asking me for a password. I've added the following alias: 'Cmnd_Alias DPKGTZDATA = /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure --frontend noninteractive tzdata, ! /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure', but unfortunately it is not allowing access to the first command. How do I need to change the second part so I still have to enter a password for all the other dpkg-reconf
<sprezzatura> how do i make a process that has been started via upstart to restart(since i have made some config  file changes)
<shu> Morning
<MonkeyDust> rupert  you can do that in the sudoers file, like e.g.:        username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/apt-get,/sbin/shutdown
<Continuum> Hey!
<opieng> How can I go to more workspaces in ubuntu?
<tuffgong>  b
<DJones> opieng: There is an option in system setting to enable workspaces, I think it was under display properties or something like that, once the bix is ticked, you get the workspace icon in the unity bar
<opieng> ok thanks I will check it out, I have just moved to 13.04, I thought this was set as default in 12.10?
<opieng> Can't see that setting anywhere?
<growdane> REGISTER 92lovedan
<bazhang> opieng, which shell: unity, or gnome-shell
<DJones> opieng: I can't remember exactly where it is and I'm not on ubuntu at the minute to be able to check
<MonkeyDust> growdane  change your password :)
<bazhang> growdane, time to change pass
<growdane> yes
<opieng> shell? yikes, sorry I don't know.
<DJones> opieng: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces
<opieng> Ubuntu 13.04
<bazhang> opieng, cutesy looking dock on the left?
<DJones> opieng: The second reply on that should point you in the right direction assuming you're running Unity - System Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior tab and enabling workspaces.
<MonkeyDust> odd: I added     @hourly rm -r ~/.cache      in crontab and it wasn't executed
<DaVinciIT> Ubuntu 13.04. I all. I've an '.sh' file with 'exectuion property enabled. When I double click on it, ubuntu show a text editor... how to? thank you.
<l057c0d3r> MonkeyDust, why clear it out every hour ?
<l057c0d3r> i clear mine once a week with bleachbit
<wdonkey> i've downloaded a .deb and installed it, the program won't work, but i can't seem to find how to remove it, it wont show in synaptic nor software center, and terminal says it isnt installed. program must take a good 350mb so i want to remove it. anyway to do a search for applications name via terminal ?
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  for testing purposes, no goal
<l057c0d3r> ah i see
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  learning crontab
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, did u use gdebi
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: whats gdebi ?
<l057c0d3r> if you still have the .deb file and it was installed with gdebi u can open the deb file again and it will have an option to remove it
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<wdonkey> no i didnt use it
<l057c0d3r> right click on your .deb file and click open with gdebi.. and see if it wants u to install it or if it has options to remove it
<wdonkey> i will next time
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: you should use full paths in cron
<wdonkey> thanks l057c0d3r i'll try that
<l057c0d3r> I'm glad u said that Ben64.. i didn't think about that
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: i only have the option of installing it again
<Ben64> yeah cron can be tricky, i usually use it to launch scripts
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  I'll try... rsync ~ didnt work either, so that must be it
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, how did u install it the first time
<l057c0d3r> it seems that it was not installed at all
<Ben64> like this... */5 * * * * /home/ben64/display_off
<Ben64> checks every 5 minutes if my screensaver is on, and if so, turns my monitor off
<pii3> hi
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: it was
<wdonkey> installed it via package manager
<wdonkey> software manager i mean
<l057c0d3r> what apt....  ubuntu softwar center??
<l057c0d3r> dpkg
<pii3> i add "3com corporation 3c905c-tx/tx-m tornado rev 74" network card to my PC its detected but its only 10 Mbps not 100 Mbps?
<l057c0d3r> what ever was used to install it didnt seem to sync it with apt ext.. thats why gdebi said it was not installed and offered to install it for u
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: found it with the interface
<l057c0d3r> ubuntu's unity overview
<l057c0d3r> ?
<wdonkey> can i scan what installed package i have and do a search via the terminal or its not just a fast way ?
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey synaptic package manager
<l057c0d3r> will show u what all is installed
<wdonkey> yes i know that
<l057c0d3r> and i believe u can search from within there
<wdonkey> can i do it via the terminal
<wdonkey> thats what i am wondering
<Ben64> i think for manually installed packages you have to do "dpkg -r <path to package>"
<l057c0d3r> i know dpkg -i | less
<l057c0d3r> will show u all installed packages
<l057c0d3r> not sure if it shows manually installed ones though
<wdonkey> holygoly, my cpu usage just when from 3 to 8% with that command line
<wdonkey> nothing is showing tho, it must be scanning
<l057c0d3r> blah i should have said sudo dpkg -l | less
<l057c0d3r> or wait
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. i think its time to go to sleep
<wdonkey> thanks for your help !
<l057c0d3r> no no... dont need sudo
<l057c0d3r> just dpkg -l less
<l057c0d3r> wait.. did i say -i the first time.. im stupid :-p
<wdonkey> nice, now gdebi wont recognize my root pwd
<ak5> hi guys, I have an ubuntu instance that gets an error at `sudo apt-get update` - anyone else have this? It outputs: Reading package lists... Error! And nothing else
<pii3> i add "3com corporation 3c905c-tx/tx-m tornado rev 74" network card to my PC its detected but its only 10 Mbps not 100 Mbps?
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey dont need sudo anyway
<l057c0d3r> wait what
<l057c0d3r> oh.. shit
<l057c0d3r> is that term with the dpgk command still running
<l057c0d3r> err sorry for the language
<wdonkey> i closed the terminal
<l057c0d3r> try a reboot.. if u used -i instead of -l  because im stupid..
<l057c0d3r> it might have locked the area needed by gdebi
<wdonkey> brb
<l057c0d3r> u can check this by trying to start synaptics
<l057c0d3r> it wont work either....  if this is the case
<wdonkey> it will work
<wdonkey> and i need to be root to launch it, password works on synaptic
<wdonkey> but not on gdebi
<l057c0d3r> hmm..
<wdonkey> ill try to reboot anyway
<l057c0d3r> would try loign out and back in
<l057c0d3r> or rebooting
<l057c0d3r> if that does not work i dont know
<l057c0d3r> because i've never had a problem with gdebi.. besides installing binary driver manually
<l057c0d3r> heh use dpkg for that..  learned the hard way
<l057c0d3r> and he's gone
<l057c0d3r> sigh
<ak5> hi guys, I have an ubuntu instance that gets an error at `sudo apt-get update` - anyone else have this? It outputs: Reading package lists... Error! And nothing else
<ak5> I'm really at a loss here - no logs/output/-V doesn't do anything either
<LiquidDemocracy> I am looking for a program on Ubuntu to manage people. The program should allow definition of new attributes (hobbies of a person, etc.). And recommendation?
<ak5> LiquidDemocracy: GUI application?
<NuSuey> well.. why didn't I get a "hey dont wanna upgrade to 13.04" in my 12.10 ubuntu? O.o
<NuSuey> using the 64bit version i think
<LiquidDemocracy> ak5, of course
<ak5> LiquidDemocracy: sorry I got nothing then
<wdonkey> damnit, i still get the wrong password thing
<l057c0d3r> hmm thats odd
<NuSuey> any idea?
<wdonkey> ill check google, theres a hit and it seems a comon problem
<wdonkey> thanks l057c0d3r !
<l057c0d3r> right right.. but very little help i was
<aXept> Can someone tell me how I can get a Alps touchpad working properly in 12.10 ? Its just recongnized as ps/2 generic mouse...
<l057c0d3r> but common problem..  i would not have guessed... sincde i've never seen it before
<jackbrown> i have a problem my file system is read only after a crash and i dunno how to fix it, is there anyone available to help me ?
<wdonkey> comon enough to be solved and documented
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: i did a reset of my sudo passwd with the same passwd and it seems to have solved the issue
<l057c0d3r> good to hear
<l057c0d3r> aXept, check this website out http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/alps-touchpad/
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, as i mentioned right after u left....  dont use gdebi to install amd drivers manually :-p  use dpgk  heh i found that out the hard way....
<aXept> l057c0d3r, 404 Not found...
<l057c0d3r> really
<aXept> l057c0d3r, tried to go to /~sforshee/, then to /touchpad/ nothing there either..
<Guest31355> anyone know where to fond passwords and keys in unbuntu studio 12.04?
<Guest31355> *find
<jrib> Guest31355: for what purpose?
<l057c0d3r> sigh sorry aXept i tried
<Guest31355> i want to remove keyring login
<l057c0d3r> easy.. to steal the account / access there encrypted data in there /home
<l057c0d3r> j/k btw
<LiquidDemocracy> I am looking for a comfortable GUI based program for gpg.
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: i tried reinstalling the program, still wont work
<LiquidDemocracy> For Kubutnu
<jrib> Guest31355: if you set your keyring password to be the same as your account password, it will be automatically unlocked when you log in
<wdonkey> now i cant remove it in gdebi
<wdonkey> and neither in dpkg
<l057c0d3r> wait.. so u installed it with gdebi..
<l057c0d3r> but now u cant remove it
<l057c0d3r> what are you trying to install
<Guest31355> i did that and it says it's the wrong password
<wdonkey> Draftsight
<jrib> Guest31355: did what exactly?
<wdonkey> a free cad program
<NuSuey> ah.. chaning the update server to the MAIN server.. helped.. the austrian server doesn't want you to upgrade to 13.04 :O wtf :)
<wdonkey> dont bother trying to get it, its a 110mb download
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  in crontab, it did work, using the full path, tnx
<Guest31355> set my keyring password to account password
<jrib> Guest31355: and you typed your account password to login at lightdm?
<Guest31355> yes
<jrib> Guest31355: and then what happened exactly?
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, u running 32bit or 64bit
<Guest31355> nothing
<wdonkey> 64
<jrib> Guest31355: you said it said something about a wrong password...
<l057c0d3r> hmm everything im reading online said that its a pain to get on 64bit
<wdonkey> might be why i'm having pain
<l057c0d3r> see here are some pages i've read
<l057c0d3r> http://linuxaideddesign.blogspot.com/2012/03/draftsight-and-ubuntu-1204-lts-64bit.html
<l057c0d3r> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F39647%2Fhow-do-i-install-draftsight-cad&ei=ROiAUY-kJKXaygHVtoHICA&usg=AFQjCNFpJVEQHwXaLQ4A1UG3__s1Tp4TlQ&bvm=bv.45921128,d.aWc
<l057c0d3r> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0CD8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.bu.edu%2Fmhirsch%2F2012%2F12%2Fdraftsight-cad-software-on-ubuntu-12-10-64-bit%2F&ei=ROiAUY-kJKXaygHVtoHICA&usg=AFQjCNEu6KnHiH-HI6ktEoQ9buIWfBVolQ&bvm=bv.45921128,d.aWc
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, sorry about that all...  gdebi is really nice for installing .deb files form gui thouhg
<wdonkey> ill keep it handy
<l057c0d3r> but yeah.. what im reading ..... sounds like lots of people are having problems
<wdonkey> thanks for the help
<l057c0d3r> with that app
<l057c0d3r> but wait
<l057c0d3r> have you tried starting the app from term..
<l057c0d3r> are there any errors that pop up.  might give you a clue as to why its not working
<wdonkey> no, i didnt
<khaos01> hi i have setup 1 gb of swap in my laptop (4gigs ram). Is that wrong? I dont use hibernate I will face problems?
<l057c0d3r> give it a try..
<wdonkey> couldnt even find the app name
<l057c0d3r> but its in your app list
<l057c0d3r> hmm
<l057c0d3r> i would start by trying draftsight
<wdonkey> yeah i did that, lol
<l057c0d3r> maybe some of them pages i posted will help out
<bazhang> khaos01, thats fine
<wdonkey> its in the app list, altho i did not find it in the "installed" section on software manager
<wdonkey> yep im trying something
<l057c0d3r> i dont know..  never heard of that app till tonight.. and if it did install some stuff but didnt record it to dpkg ext...  i would have to do lots of research on how to remove all traces of it
<khaos01> bazhang thanks because I heard that the minimum is at least the equal of the physical ram
<bazhang> khaos01, thats a pretty old guideline
<khaos01> ok bazhang thank you. I plan to install ubuntu in another laptop with 8gigs
<khaos01> 1 gb swap is ok for 8gb ram?
<l057c0d3r> khaos01, if u dont use hibernate then swap may not even be needed with that much ram
<bazhang> wdonkey, trouble running draftsight? is that some non-ubuntu 3rd party app?
<l057c0d3r> but 1gb should be fine
<slaren> hello, i am having trouble making sound work over hdmi with an intel gm45 (ubuntu 13)
<slaren> any tips ?
<wdonkey> bazhang: of course its some non-ubuntu 3rd party app
<wdonkey> but its a nice one
<bazhang> wdonkey, why the of course
<khaos01> thank you
<wdonkey> i wouldnt have all that trouble if it was in the repo
<ak5> hi guys, I have an ubuntu instance that gets an error at `sudo apt-get update` - anyone else have this? It outputs: Reading package lists... Error! And nothing else
<l057c0d3r> wow.. i just noticed something....  after upgrading to 13.04 and gnome 3.8  and removing cario-dock..  my battery life is a lot better then it used to be
<l057c0d3r> been on this computer 5 hours now... and it just now started to beep at 12% battery
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<l057c0d3r> ak5, so it does not tell u what the error was
<ak5> l057c0d3r: no, neither do apt logs, nor the -V option
<wdonkey> l057c0d3r: would it be the same just to run unity or a flat gnome gui ?
<ak5> l057c0d3r: this guys has the same problem as I do apparantly (I tried what he tried) http://askubuntu.com/questions/259114/reading-package-lists-in-update-apt-get-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, not sure what your asking me :-p
<l057c0d3r> i run ubuntu gnome
<l057c0d3r> ak5 i see
<ak5> l057c0d3r: any pointers?
<wdonkey> what i meant is : did you need to remove cairo-dock or just running lets say unity would have done the same
<l057c0d3r> i have also noticed that since i got rid of cairo-dock..  my ram usage is a lot better now..
<l057c0d3r> used to be at 30% with a catch of 80% after a day
<l057c0d3r> on this setup  three days in.. i got 18% program and 23 cache
<l057c0d3r> much better.. i take it cairo-dock has a memory leak
<l057c0d3r> ak5 umm....  well i might be able to find something
<ak5> l057c0d3r: please do, I am stumped as is everyone else I talked to
<ak5> l057c0d3r: you need any more info, just ask :)
<wdonkey> how exactly do you completely remore cairo-dock !? i tried once but was still able to open a session in it
<bazhang> wdonkey, via cli? purge? or was that the package manager
<wdonkey> packagemanager
<xocolatl> hello, I need help with 13.04 and sound through HDMI. I installed the mainline 3.9.0 kernel and HDMI is in the sound options list, but no sound comes out when I select it.  Ideas?
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, intel audio chip ?
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: I don't know but I'll gladly run any command for you
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: it's a laptop, if that changes anything
<bazhang> xocolatl, where was the kernel from? a PPA?
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, i did a sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<l057c0d3r> ak5, try this and see what happens sudo apt-get install -f
<xocolatl> bazhang: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/
<ak5> l057c0d3r: I have tried that, nothing happens :)
<l057c0d3r> then a sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<l057c0d3r> then a sudo apt-get update
<wdonkey> thanks
<ak5> ok trying again in that order
<l057c0d3r> oh so u removed the lists already
<l057c0d3r> u can also see what happens with a sudo apt-get check
<l057c0d3r> ext
<l057c0d3r> im guessing here btw
<ak5> l057c0d3r: I am running $ sudo apt-get install -f && sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update just to be sure
<ak5> l057c0d3r: I also just created this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140944&p=12627962#post12627962
<jony> where are located the installed applications? I want to point to transmission
<MonkeyDust> jony  /usr/bin/
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, there's a bug with intel audio and hdmi out , I'm looking for the link ...run aplay -l  in the console and look at the libe beside Card 0
<BluesKaj> libe=line
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: this link? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169761
<jony> MonkeyDust, ty
<l057c0d3r> ak5,  anything ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169984 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "duplicate for #1169761 3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or opening device fails with -ENODEV" [High,Fix committed]
<ak5> l057c0d3r: no, same issue :(
<l057c0d3r> hmm
<l057c0d3r> odd.. how u break apt that bad
<l057c0d3r> :-p
<l057c0d3r> does synaptic reload with out an issue
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: yes, it's intel
<jiltdil> which raid to use to avoid making multiple copies of same data
<bekks> jiltdil: Everything besides RAID1.
<ak5> l057c0d3r: thats the thing this is a relatively new ubuntu install
<l057c0d3r> i'm trying to think
<l057c0d3r> i know there is aptitude..
<l057c0d3r> but i dont know where to go with that for u
<ak5> I didn't touch apt besides sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<l057c0d3r> and i was thinking about dkpg reocnfigure of atp
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. but im tired right now..
<ak5> l057c0d3r: I tried that as well
<ak5> :(
<l057c0d3r> hmm
<MonkeyDust> ak5  try reinsitalling apt
<l057c0d3r> thats what i was getting ready to say next :-p
<ak5> how do I do this... without apt?
<l057c0d3r> well try apt-get reinstall apt
<MonkeyDust> ak5  with aptitude
<l057c0d3r> or aptitude reinstall apt
<lxgr> does anybody else have weird stuttering issues with a thinkpad x230 and 13.04? every few seconds, there seem to be "microfreezes" of up to half a second where the cursor and text input freezes. might also be gpu output - no way to tell...
<ak5> $ aptitude install apt
<ak5> [  0%] Reading package listsSegmentation fault (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, your link to the bug is correct , however there's no  link there to the available patch that can be downloaded and installed . I have to reboot anyway , so I'll look for the patch/link on my other install , if you can wait afew mins
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: sure, I'll hang out
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, ok , nniab
<l057c0d3r> ak5 do just aptitude
<l057c0d3r> and look in there for apt
<l057c0d3r> and see if there is an option to reinstall maybe
<l057c0d3r> sigh...
<ak5> $ aptitude
<ak5> Ouch!  Got SIGSEGV, dying..
<ak5> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wdonkey> while im here i've got a question, on my previous laptop, a T61p runing ubuntu, the CPU kept on throttling
<wdonkey> is that bad for heat ??
<l057c0d3r> i hate to say it.. but after all this work it might just be easier to backup personal stuff and reinstall
<l057c0d3r> wdonkey, if its throttling its probably overheating
<wdonkey> i felt that having the cpu running full blast kept the temp lower than them going waaaa woooo waaaa wooo waaaa woo everytime
<l057c0d3r> u could install lm-sensors.... and type sensors to see the heat
<ak5> l057c0d3r: ouch
<l057c0d3r> err the temp
<ak5> that means taking my website offline, argh
<wdonkey> the laptop died
<l057c0d3r> oh wow  sorry ak5
<wdonkey> but i was wondering if its a bad sign
<l057c0d3r> how long have you had this install
<ak5> l057c0d3r: 1 week or so
<l057c0d3r> yeah anytime the cpu starts to throttle its not good
<l057c0d3r> ak5 thats odod
<l057c0d3r> blah odd
<ak5> I can do it, its just really annoying and the reason I chose ubuntu over my favorite distro was the non-rolling release cycle :(
<captine> hi all.  I am really struggling with Pulse Audio on 13.04.  using pavucontrol i can see my yetti mic, however, using the default ubuntu sound controller, i can only see the mic as an audio output and not as an input?
<moppers> what happened to nautilus?
<ak5> so - it is supposed to break less often ^_^
<wdonkey> moppers: its called progress
<moppers> it's slower now because it keeps searching, and I can't find tree view
<wdonkey> moppers: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/get-nautilus-34-features-back-in-ubuntu.html
<BluesKaj> ok , xocolatl , choose the deb that's right for your machine, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages
<moppers> wdonkey, thanks, is there no other way to revert the old one?
<wdonkey> im clueless to say the truth
<wdonkey> you just happened to have a question i just googled for myself because im a fond user of the F3 button in nautilus
<l057c0d3r> ak5, can you remember what you were doing before it broke
<l057c0d3r> because that is an odd issue u are having.. where u dont even get an error message
<moppers> so raring finally fixes task switching - the only remaining problem i had with unity - then they break the file manager. haha!
<l057c0d3r> i've never seen it before..
<l057c0d3r> seems tonight i have seen a lot of issues that in my years of using ubuntu i have never seen before
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: I guess the one ending in -raring?
<froginvasion> hi there. cpufreq-utils states my cores are running at a max of 2.4, which should be the regular CPU freq (with turbo boost to 3.3 I believe). How can I enable it to run at its max freq of 3.3 on demand?
<ak5> l057c0d3r: well this other guy on askubuntu had it too
<moppers> i might go back to 12.04 and use a different desktop. i can use unity with scroll switching but not at the cost of the file manager
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: seems to be i386 but I guess that's okay
<Dr_willis> cant say i really notced the features they took out of nautilus being missing. ;)
<ak5> and - I shit you not - I was just managing the website - no package installs or any other interaction with apt after I installed mysqlclientutils
<moppers> hrm maybe thunarr could be used wit raring?
<Ben64> froginvasion: it should handle that automatically
<ak5> which worked fine yesterday
<ak5> :/
<Dr_willis> !info rox-filer
<ubottu> rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10-1.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1464 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<wdonkey> moppers: just for my records, that link i sent you, wouldnt it be easier to just follow the steps than to revert back to an old version ?
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, wait a sec . think that's the wrong link , sorry
<moppers> Dr_willis, well i used split pane, and tree view to move files around
<froginvasion> Ben64: so would I think too, but I have no way of knowing sure, especially since I get this output stating 2.3 as max -> http://pastebin.com/Ujvxf8jA
<Dr_willis> moppers,  i use to use split pain. ;) but  theres other file managers out that are dual pane by default i tend to use these days.
<moppers> wdonkey, well i can't find his source code so it would be probably easer to change file manager i guess. maybe pcman or thunarr or something
<ak5> or - dare I say it? - mc
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. i just use tabs
<l057c0d3r> to move files around
<l057c0d3r> open two tabs
<l057c0d3r> hilight the ones i want to move in one..  copy them in the other
<moppers> thunarr doesn't connect to network shares thogh
<Dr_willis> theres that ppa for a tweaked nautilus that was mentioned.
<l057c0d3r> that and there is the move to feature
<Dr_willis> I do belive you can drag/drop from  one file manager window to the tab of the 2nd file manager..  if using tabs
<wdonkey> that nautilus tweak works awesome
<l057c0d3r> ak5, im really sorry for your problems....  from the searching i've done.. its very rare..  and im not sure what caused it.. but it looks bad
<ak5> is there any way to see what packages were explicitly installed if I don't have access to apt/aptitude
<moppers> nemo looks OK
<l057c0d3r> ak5 dpkg -l | sell
<l057c0d3r> will show u all installed packages
<wdonkey> what a beautifull day outside
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: yeah, it doesn't like that package. "Error!  The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which does not match this kernel/arch.  This indicates that it should not be built."
<l057c0d3r> well  more like installed apps..
<moppers> oh it supports dropbox too
<ak5> l057c0d3r: what is this "sell" you are piping to?
<l057c0d3r> nemo  isnt that the nat fork in mint?
<l057c0d3r> ahh sorry
<guno> how to mount nfs directory
<l057c0d3r> its early and im tired
<l057c0d3r> dpkg -l | less
<ak5> got it
<moppers> l057c0d3r, yes it is
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, yeah I mistakenly saved the wrong link , sorry
<ak5> l057c0d3r: do you know where I can find the explicite installs?
<xocolatl> np
<l057c0d3r> like what you installed.
<guno> how to mount nfs directory?
<l057c0d3r> not what was already installed
<MonkeyDust> guno  you have to export it on the remote machine
<wdonkey> i still didnt get rid of cairodock
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<guno> MonkeyDust: it is exported, i just want to know what command i have to use on my machine to mount that directory.
<l057c0d3r> u did a sudo apt-get remove --purge cairo-dock && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<l057c0d3r> and cairo-dock is still there?
<l057c0d3r> hmm check into deborphan
<wdonkey> ill try it again
<wdonkey> deborphan !?
<wdonkey> i wish i was better than i am
<wdonkey> will runing a fileserver make me more skillfull ?
<Dr_willis> l057c0d3r,  still where?
<gry> what linux player has a thumbnail view of the playlist? vlc doesn't appear to be, thanks
<l057c0d3r> might be easier to install gtkorphan
<l057c0d3r> its a graphical front end..
<l057c0d3r> but u can install just deborphan
<moppers> ok all, thanks for help with Nautilus: I will swap out the file manager with whatever does what 3.4 did and also supports plugins like dropbox and ubuntuone.
<bekks> wdonkey: Depends on you definition of "running a webserver". Most likely, that just means "install samba/nfs/ftp/whatever and being done".
<l057c0d3r> then do a sudo deborphan | less...  look that list over to make sure there is nothing in it you need to keep
<MonkeyDust> guno  try mount -t nfs           -t  means type
<bekks> wdonkey: fileserver, not webserver.
<l057c0d3r> then do a deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get remove -u --purge
<moppers> which probably means i end up back on 12.04 LTS :)
<l057c0d3r> that is if there is nothing u want to keep in the list
<l057c0d3r> gtkorphan is the front end for it.. and lets you select what to remove from the list of orphaned packages
<guno> MonkeyDust: thanks
<l057c0d3r> moppers, nemo is a good one if u dotn like where natty went
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: google is not being my friend :(
<DJones> gry: Possibly clementine may have a thumbnail view, I'm not certain though
<moppers> l057c0d3r, does it work with ubuntuone?
<l057c0d3r> ?
<l057c0d3r> u tell ubuntu one what folders to sync it syncs them
<l057c0d3r> i didn't think the file manager mattered in that state
<moppers> l057c0d3r, in nautlius 3.4: right click -> ubuntoone submenu is there
<l057c0d3r> oh..  guess i never noticed
<moppers> well i suppose i can move my stuff from Uone to dropbox....
<l057c0d3r> why
<l057c0d3r> well if u want.. but u can manage it from the ubuntuone app as well
<moppers> because nemo has a dropnox clinet
<Dr_willis> dropbox folder in home.. or ubuntu one folder in home....
<moppers> *plugi
<moppers> *plugin, sorry
<Dr_willis> why does it really need a plugin?
<captine> if anyone has experience with USB mic's, i have added http://askubuntu.com/questions/287185/usb-audio-13-04-yetti-blue-pro-microphone .  Off to dinner
<moppers> Dr_willis, so i don't have to keep copying things into Ubuntuone folder and having them sync to devices with SSDs that would fill up
<l057c0d3r> mopper
<BluesKaj> xocolatl,, this is the patch you need , oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201304261252~raring1_all.deb
<moppers> or get synced to places i dont want them synced: i just sometimes need to r-click, share something without syncing it
<l057c0d3r> i have ubuntuone set to sync my pictuers folder and my documents folder to there website
<l057c0d3r> set in the ubuntuone client..
<Dr_willis> Ubunt One can sync folders outside of the U1 folder.
<l057c0d3r> and it uploads them automatically to the server
<l057c0d3r> i also have a ubuntuone client on my phone
<Dr_willis> not sure if Dropbox on ubuntu can do that.  i tend to just keep my wallpapers in my U1 dir.
<l057c0d3r> that uploads my pictuers folder on my phone and sync it with my pc....
<l057c0d3r> so when i take a picture on my phone..
<l057c0d3r> within seconds its on my computer in the pictures-mobile folder
<l057c0d3r> no matter where me and my phone are.... giving i still have 3g access or wireless access with the phone
<Dr_willis> every cloud thing wants to sync with my pics i take. ;0 U1. Google+.  dropbox. facebook.   :)
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: I tried installing that but it gives me this: http://pastebin.com/BH8LFTe3
<bekks> Dr_willis: There's no sync plugin for my Canon 650D ;)
<moppers> I am not sure I explained the situation properly.
<Dr_willis> I dont even look at Canon Products any more.
<l057c0d3r> heh
<bekks> Dr_willis: As long as it doesnt come to printers, Canon's pretty decent.
<jony> in Ubuntu 13.04 krusader won't enter in archives... it tells me file: "Error: krarc is disabled." please help
<steveccc> does anyone know any free linux data recovery software that will try its best to read from a dying hard disk and give info on how much of the disk is readable and try to recover files?
<moppers> i have a canon eos, it's a good camera
<wdonkey> steveccc: check out the forensic apps, it can be run from a live disk and its pretty neat
<moppers> very cheap DSLR and the picture quality is good
<wdonkey> the DSLR has a lot less to do with picture quality than the lens
<jiltdil> dmesg used to view information about installed hardware>
<jiltdil> ?
<hammommah> I currently have 12.10 installed and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt work? 13.04 has been released yeah?
<cfhowlett> hammommah, wrong command
<moppers> hammommah, that s not what dist-upgade does. use do-release-upgrade
<hammommah> bahahah tyvm
<moppers> hammommah, just check you don't need nautilus tree view first!
<jiltdil> dmesg used to view information about installed hardware?
<moppers> jiltdil, what information do you need?
<BluesKaj> xocolatl, yes , I'm still searching for the 64 bit oem version , it's eluding me
<xocolatl> BluesKaj: same here.  thanks for helping me; I'll let you know if I find it
<hammommah> i'm using lubuntu, that wont change to ubuntu will it?
<jiltdil> moppers,  No, i just want to ask is dmesg shows information about installed hardware?
<l057c0d3r> no
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, it will still be lubuntu
<hammommah> lovely
<steveccc> wdonkey: seems to be loads of random apps that appear for a search on that - do you have a link please
<wdonkey> yup hold on
<l057c0d3r> i myself just switched over to ubuntu gnome.. since they are there own now..  no longer do i have to install a minimal install and run a gnome-shell session :-p  we have our own distribution
<moppers> jiltdil, it shows messages from the kernel, most of those will be hardware related
<wdonkey> steveccc: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<wdonkey> that link pretty much sums it up
<hammommah> l057c0d3r, i just lovely how fast and simple it is, I dont wont eye candy, distraction from studies really
<jony> in Ubuntu 13.04 krusader won't enter in archives... it tells me file: "Error: krarc is disabled." please help
<wdonkey> steveccc: i've had great luck with testdisk and foremost
<moppers> i don't like the title of that. a forensics guy willprobably hve to install additional hardware to prevent data being accidentally written to the disk
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, yeah.. i used it on my old system
<iraklis> hi all, i am developing on ubuntu linux and i am having trouble with javafx. When i try to select something from the menu some timnes it works ans some other not. i try the same thing in windows and it works fine. do you have any idea why it is happening?
<hammommah> l057c0d3r, gnome is nice tho
<moppers> disk write blocker, or something
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, yeah.. after themeing it..  tweaking it.. and tons of customizations.. yean its great >-p
<moppers> iraklis, have you tried stackoverflow? that's a very toolchain specific question, they are good at that
<wdonkey> moppers: its a pretty straight forward process, if im an idiot, you could say the apps are idiotproof
<BlazingSun> hi guys
<hammommah> l057c0d3r, soooo many customizations and tweaks available for gnome
<BlazingSun> i just install ubuntu
<BlazingSun> how do you make ubuntu secure and fast
<BlazingSun> i am using it on asus eepc
<wdonkey> its already secure and fast
<moppers> wdonkey, what, javafx?
<Dr_willis> BlazingSun,  theres no magic tricks.. its allready decently secure.
<wdonkey> moppers: testdisk is for sure
<l057c0d3r> hammommah, heh most the customizations i use are built by me...  when i fix them copletely im going to upload them for the plublic
<l057c0d3r> blah public
<iraklis> moppers: i google it nut no luck.. thats why i tryid irc
<elkng> is it possible to use ssh with login and password in one command without waiting for a password prompt ? like: "ssh -l loginname 10.0.0.1" but also use password as a parameter
<moppers> wdonkey, oh that, i was saying that forensics needs more rigor, so that article was misleadingly titled
<wdonkey> moppers:  i see
<wdonkey> yeah they do
<moppers> iraklis, try stackoverflow.com
<Pumpkin-_> elkng: not with a password, but you almost certainly want to explore using key based authentication
<wdonkey> theres even counter forensik stuff available
<hammommah> l057c0d3r, very nice
<corehook> Guys i have a server with a hard disk of 240 GB.
<corehook> Now I install ubuntu system, please advise how to partition a disk that-be to avoid future problems with safety and performance!
<BlazingSun> but it so laggy drwilly
<BlazingSun> how do you lower down the graphic
<BlazingSun> it moved so slow
<corehook> this machine will node that stay after pgpool server for cluster
<cfhowlett> corehook, set a swap partition and a dedicated /home
<wdonkey> BlazingSun: you must not have the proper drivers for your GPU
<ActionParsnip> corehook: what is the server doing?
<corehook> node in postgre sql cluster
<corehook> that stay after pgpool server
<ActionParsnip> corehook: what folder will be used most?
<l057c0d3r> BlazingSun, might need to install binary drivers for your system's video card to help
<corehook> i think /data ? (for postgresql )
<l057c0d3r> that or your pc may be to old to run unity well
<l057c0d3r> there are also kbuntu xbutnu and lubuntu
<corehook> so is recomended create dedicated partition for postgresql data ?
<l057c0d3r> each slimmer and faster pregressively in that order
<iraklis> moppers: no luck.. it has something to do i think with the mouse stuff.. because it so weird.. i cant select.. try again and i can.. its not only menu its everything dropdown select list select... thank a lot for your time
<yashh> how can i find the "fun" chat room?
<moppers> iraklis, you're supposed to ask it on stackoverflow, not google it
<cfhowlett> !ot|yashh,
<ubottu> yashh,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> !alis | yashh
<ubottu> yashh: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BlazingSun> how to guys ?
<BlazingSun> is there any local community for ubuntu
<BlazingSun> i am from china
<yashh> ok guys
<corehook> i am from kazakhstan
<corehook> hi
<DJones> !cn | BlazingSun
<ubottu> BlazingSun: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<l057c0d3r> BlazingSun, what video card u using
<corehook> so guys i create 1 partition for /, 1 for /home and 1 swap plus one for postgresql data
<l057c0d3r> !video | BlazingSun
<ubottu> BlazingSun: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<l057c0d3r> blah not what i was looking for
<l057c0d3r> !videocard | BlazingSun
<l057c0d3r> blah
<wdonkey> lol
<cfhowlett> BlazingSun, I'm in Beijing.  Beijing Linux User Group ... and UbuntuKylin  #ubuntukylin-devel
<corehook> BlazingSun
<corehook> mephedrone is closed in china ?
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | BlazingSun
<ubottu> BlazingSun: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  first try it with ubottu 's pm screen
<corehook> блядь заебали хоть бы один ответил
<l057c0d3r> yeah that would be a good idea
<l057c0d3r> :-p
<cfhowlett> !kz|corehook,
 * corehook away
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<corehook> ok
<yashh> does zorin os require wine to open .exe files???
<cfhowlett> corehook, kazakhstan ... speaks russian?
<corehook> yep
<corehook> russian and kazakh
<cfhowlett> yashh, zorin not supported here
<corehook> and broken english
<corehook> :D
 * corehook away
<wdonkey> corehook: are these two language similar ??
<cfhowlett> corehook, TIL something.
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> yashh  type /j #zorinos
<corehook> котак жеме
<yashh> how to open .exe files other than using wine ??
<wdonkey> yashh: use windows
<moppers> yay! my *buntu ISO seeds ratio > 1.0 today
<Dr_willis> yashh,  windows in  virtualbox...
<yashh> in ubuntu
<l057c0d3r> yashh, well if they are .net there is also mono...
<iKernel> Say I want to use UNetbootin to create a bootable drive but my laptop has no working usb ports - can I use it or something else to create a bootable SD card or is that down to hardware compatibility at the BIOS level?
<l057c0d3r> and there is crossover.. but its built off wine
<tokern3> i decided to install and launch cloudsim. but it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622298/
<moppers> yashh, do you mean run them or open them?
<cfhowlett> yashh, virtual box with windows perhaps
<l057c0d3r> but myself.. i find wine to work great for most things
<Dr_willis> iKernel,  you cn use it on sd. or you can 'dd' the iso to the sd.
<yashh> run em
<Dr_willis> yashh,  so.. why not use wine?
<iKernel> Dr_willis, I'm concerned that my laptop probably isn't advanced enough to boot from SD but only I can determine that
<ajith> Unable to update the OS 10.04
<ActionParsnip> yashh: crossoveroffice, cedega, based on wine, not free
<Dr_willis> iKernel,  some can some cant.. hard to tell.
<cfhowlett> ajith, why?
<ActionParsnip> yashh: what are you trying to achieve?
 * wdonkey away
<cfhowlett> !details|ajith,
<ubottu> ajith,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iKernel> Dr_willis, I'll check the BIOS configuration program and report back
<ajith> i will give you the error
<Dr_willis> iKernel,  my netbook can boot from sd. ;)
<yashh> i wanna play windows games without using wine, because it is showing some error
<ajith> I am getting pgg error
<iKernel> Dr_willis, perhaps you paid a decent amount of money, this laptop is a hand me up :)
<ajith> gpg* error
<iKernel> Dr_willis, oh netbook. jeez
<l057c0d3r> yashh, the term will show errors
<Dr_willis> yashh,  some windows apps work in wine.. some dont.. check the wine app database...
<ActionParsnip> ajith: can you pastebin the error please
<moppers> yashh, you can try pre-configured wine setups like playonlinux.com
<l057c0d3r> but most the time the games still run fine
<ajith> okay wait
<iKernel> Alright well bbs
<l057c0d3r> that and steam does have a native linux client now
<moppers> yashh, which game is it btw?
<yashh> oh ok
<yashh> quake 3
<l057c0d3r> what game exactly are you trying to play.. i play skyrim...  wow.. everquest II diablo III from wine with no issues
<Dr_willis> Err. theres  quake3 native clients for linux.. i recall.
<moppers> yashh, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=532
<ActionParsnip> yashh: did you check the wine appdb for compatibility?
<moppers> yashh, quake3 is supposed to work :)
<l057c0d3r> well after following some of the guides on the winehq website
<tokern3> i decided to install and launch cloudsim. but it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622298/
<ActionParsnip> yashh: isn't there a quake3 open source engine that reads the wad files you have
<yashh> i know guys i used to play
<yashh> now it shows open gl  error
<Dr_willis> theres that web-browser based quake3 also i thought..
<l057c0d3r> and yeah like Dr_willis said.. there is a native quake3 client on linux.. in fact a lot of shooter games on nix are based of the quake3 eng
<moppers> yashh, are you sure that's not drivers?
<Dr_willis> night all
<l057c0d3r> yashh, might also be helpfull to install binary drivers for your video card if you are a gamer
<l057c0d3r> night Dr_willis .. im about to do that myself
<ActionParsnip> yashh: do other 3D games run ok?
<yashh> not anymore
<iKernel> Well Dr_willis decided to leave.
<ActionParsnip> yashh: then you won't get it running in Wine, as you have no 3D accel
<ActionParsnip> yashh: you need the 3D capability to get 3D games
<l057c0d3r> !nvidia | yashh
<ubottu> yashh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<l057c0d3r> might help some
<yashh> thanks guys
<yashh> guys, the games are not working after running this command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<ajith> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release    W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist
<steveccc> can anyone with 13.04 do me a favour - check if the package foremost is listed in the package installer
<ActionParsnip> yashh: what video chip do you use?
 * l057c0d3r facepalms
<ajith> this is the error I am gettinng after fresh installation od ubuntu OS 10.04
<ActionParsnip> yashh: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     do you also see an Intel GPU?
<BlazingSun> i am new to perl i cant even code
<BlazingSun> what is this script do guys
<BlazingSun> http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-ubuntu-13-04-desktop-hardening-script/
<yashh> guys im not too technical, english please
<BlazingSun> i run it and tail -f /var/log/kernel.log it show alot of log
<ajith> hello
<ajith> did anyone get that dude
<l057c0d3r> BlazingSun, it seems that it adds stuff to the firewall
<l057c0d3r> but i didn'tm actually look over the actual script. just what they were talking about
<l057c0d3r> if you are new..  best bet for security is a fresh install and something like gufw
<l057c0d3r> gufw is a front end for the ip-tables firewall built in
<ActionParsnip> yashh: its copying and pasting to the terminal, you can copy and paste text...right?
<l057c0d3r> other then that.. u are rather safe..  with the tables set up and running.. your net is mostly protected.. and there are no viruses u have to worry about really
<yashh> i did it
<samskiter> hi. i'me using 13.04 and im having issues with ntfs-3g. ive just been on ##linux and have been advised to change FUSE to a distro specific version (apparently FUSE is deprecated). can anyone advise.
<BlazingSun> how l0
<BlazingSun> is that secure ubuntu by default
<BlazingSun> how to check any open port
<BlazingSun> i am using eepc i dont know what graphic card
<ajith> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release    W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist
<l057c0d3r> blazing do a sudo apt-get install gufw...
<l057c0d3r> run it..
<ActionParsnip> yashh: ok, do you only see an nvidia gpu, or is there an intel one as well?
<BlazingSun> is that
<l057c0d3r> its a app to manage the firewall
<ajith> can any one knows  about this error
<yashh> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> ajith: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<BlazingSun> that i am using for. i didnt see it from the logo of this eepc. how to check what graphic card do i have ?
<l057c0d3r> BlazingSun, in thought u were talking about security..
<ActionParsnip> yashh: if you see only nvidia and not intel then that's al we need to know :)
<l057c0d3r> i beleive the graphics stuff is being focused towards yashh
<BlazingSun> yes what this script do l0 http://0x71.org/2013/05/01/0x71-ubuntu-13-04-desktop-hardening-script/
<tokern3> i decided to install and launch cloudsim. but it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622298/
<BlazingSun> do u mean to explain is it secure
<yashh> its intel
<l057c0d3r> it adds a bunch of stuff to the ip-tables.. which is the firewall
<BlazingSun> i want to install msn
<cfhowlett> BlazingSun, where did you get it?  why don't you ask the script author.
<ActionParsnip> yashh: not nvidia?
<l057c0d3r> blazingsun..  use a client like pidgin or empathy..  they can connect to msn
<BlazingSun> i show it from ubuntu-cn skraito post it
<yashh> nope
<MonkeyDust> BlazingSun  try aMSN or Skype
<cfhowlett> BlazingSun, so ask skraito
<BlazingSun> skype ?
<l057c0d3r> or them :-p
<BlazingSun> how ?
<ActionParsnip> yashh: then why did you install nvidia-current if you have no nvidia graphics card?
<BlazingSun> he is not there
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install amsn
<l057c0d3r> sudo apt-get install skype
<cfhowlett> BlazingSun, leave him a message.
<MonkeyDust> BlazingSun  skype from the website, it creates a ubuntu-deb, install that and then: apt-get autoremove     <-- dirty workaround, but works!
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there a way to completely disable the boot splash and messages? I get more messages with "loglevel=0" than with "quiet".
<samskiter> hi. i'me using 13.04 and im having issues with ntfs-3g. ive just been on ##linux and have been advised to change FUSE to a distro specific version (apparently FUSE is deprecated). can anyone advise?
<yashh> can this be undone?
<onr> BlazingSun: i like pidgin
<l057c0d3r> onr, i like empathy
<l057c0d3r> because of how its built into gnome-shell
<nyuszika7h> yashh: which driver were you using before installing nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> yashh: yes, but why did you install it in the first place?
<nyuszika7h> oh, you installed nvidia-current on Intel?
<l057c0d3r> nyuszika7h, most likely the open source what ever came when he installed it]
<BlazingSun> monkeydust you mean apt-get install skype ?
<onr> l057c0d3r: heh, that's the reason i don't like empathy
<nyuszika7h> BlazingSun: no, it's not in the repos
<ActionParsnip> onr: i like pidgin too :)
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: it is
<nyuszika7h> it is?
<yashh> to play counter strike, they showed a command, so i did it
<nyuszika7h> not for me
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, sigh because i linked him to video card drivers.....  because he was talking about games and not workign right..'
<ActionParsnip> nyuszika7h: you just need to enable the partner repo
<nyuszika7h> oh, partner
<l057c0d3r> but i didnt think he would install with out reading first
<ActionParsnip> yashh: you need to think a little before running random commands
<l057c0d3r> oh good.. it was not my fault :-)
<yashh> you're right
<ActionParsnip> yashh: you should have thought "wait...i only have an intel gpu, so I don't need an nvidia driver"
 * cfhowlett ... as RR said "Trust - but verify."
<l057c0d3r> and yashh dont run every command you see..  without trying to understand what it does.. dont want to run a fork bomb by mystake
<l057c0d3r> or wipe half your files out
<l057c0d3r> because someone gave u a command
<MonkeyDust> BlazingSun  no, download skype from the website
<yashh> guys im new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yashh: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-current; sudo ap-get --purge autoremove
<yashh> and it will remove it?
<l057c0d3r> monkeydust.. why is there something wrong with the one in the repository
<ActionParsnip> yashh: its nothing to do with Ubuntu, its about knowing what is in the system, you would get this in Windows
<l057c0d3r> because its the one i have
<ajith> <Action Parnsnip> error  once again
<ajith> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>  W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release    W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dist
<ActionParsnip> yashh: you wouldn't go to the nvidia site in Windows and install the nvidia driver in Windows would you
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  i didnt even find one there, even with the partner repo activated
<ActionParsnip> yashh: ?
<nyuszika7h> !pastebin | ajith
<ubottu> ajith: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<l057c0d3r> hmm
<ajith> same error after getting that key
<yashh> dude i never go to sites to install any game
<yashh> in windows
<ActionParsnip> yashh: its not a game, its a graphic driver
<ActionParsnip> yashh: its OS independant
<l057c0d3r> MonkeyDust, its in my synaptics.. and this is a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> yashh: so 'being new to Ubuntu' isn't a factor here
<nyuszika7h> yashh: if you have an Intel GPU, the driver is already in the kernel itself, I think
<l057c0d3r> no ppa's yet.. besides gnome3-team
<MonkeyDust> l057c0d3r  nice, but that's how I did it
<yashh> ok i shoulda have thought. okay?
<nyuszika7h> how can people like GNOME 3?
<l057c0d3r> nyuszika7h, u havent seen my custom gnome-shell obviously
<l057c0d3r> :-p;
<ajith> Action Parnship do u have any info
<nyuszika7h> l057c0d3r: screenshot?
<l057c0d3r> k one sec
<ActionParsnip> ajith: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ActionParsnip> yashh: no thats the point, you should think :)
<ActionParsnip> yashh: remove the nvidia-current package and reboot
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, sigh...  its ok..  peeps make mistakes....  he learned..  i hope
<yashh> ok i ll reboot now
<l057c0d3r> nyuszika7h, http://i43.tinypic.com/3501543.png
<yashh> thanks action,
<nyuszika7h> l057c0d3r: nice
<MonkeyDust> computer maintenance is completely automated, now what should I do with the rest of my life?
<l057c0d3r> MonkeyDust, use it :-p
<l057c0d3r> watch netflix
<l057c0d3r> play champions of regnark
<l057c0d3r> team fortress 2 maybe :-p
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: isnt TF2 in steam?
<l057c0d3r> keep helping people in here like you love to do
<l057c0d3r> yeah its in steam
<bmxscott1993> guy i need help with this it for changing my jack input and out up but the update done some think to it so it do not work the terminal command and err is on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622367/
<l057c0d3r> and it runs great and its free :-p
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: so does Urban Terror :)
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: just no steam :)
<l057c0d3r> yeah that one is fun too
<khaos_> hi i want to ask if in 12.10 the software update menu in the poweroff menu is removed
<moppers> speaking of nvidia and drivers i upgraded one of my boxes to the 3.9 kernel and i cant get any of the nividia drivers to work, ah well ... sometimes i wonder why i bother ... machine isn't noticably quicker with 3.9 :)
<l057c0d3r> ActionParsnip, ?
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: wassup? I cannot possibly reply to punctuation....
<bmxscott1993> i need help with this it for changing my jack input and out up but the update done some think to it so it do not work the terminal command and err is on this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622367/
<l057c0d3r> u said just no steam..  any reason why
<Lord_Daedra> No inet connection after I break upgrade to 13.04 - waiting for network configuration, another 60s waiting and not connected at the end... My /etc/network/interfaces looks ok
<cfhowlett> !patience|bmxscott1993,
<ubottu> bmxscott1993,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bmxscott1993> i have but people do not no on them
<bmxscott1993> i try what they say still not work
<ActionParsnip> l057c0d3r: because Urban Terror is not in the steam client
<khaos_> hi i want to ask if in 12.10 the software update menu in the poweroff menu is removed
<lifebird64> cornfused here. My mdadm raid1 array had /dev/sdc /dev/sdd in it. somewhere along the way, /dev/sdd mutated into /dev/sde and there's no longer any /dev/sdd device. :S
<Lord_Daedra> Do you have any ideas why network configuration may not work?
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: i know its in dash, but I use neither
<l057c0d3r> oh i see
<ActionParsnip> Lord_Daedra: wrong gateway, wrong subnet mask, IP outside of the subnet of your LAN
<l057c0d3r> well.. im going to bed... night all
<ActionParsnip> Lord_Daedra: bad MTU
<khaos_> ActionParsnip, hmm i think that in 12.04 was in right side in the poweroff menu. am i wrong? :P it was quick accessible
<Lord_Daedra> It all were correct
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: no idea, I just use:  sudo fullupgrade   in guake then hide it, much faster
<khaos_> hehe ok
<khaos_> one last question
<khaos_> Is it safe to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 in a laptop with uefi enabled? it will destroy boot manager?
<bmxscott1993> basally it to Chang the jack to out or in for any computer or laptop but it stop working cus of the update it there another thing like it or sommelier this is the website of what i mean http://askubuntu.com/questions/225017/how-do-i-change-which-audio-jacks-are-used-for-input-and-output
<cfhowlett> !uefi|khaos_,
<ubottu> khaos_,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ActionParsnip> khaos_: not sure myself, I never upgrade (i always clean install) and I dont use uefi
<Lord_Daedra> I lost connection when I upgraded ubuntu and chrooted to continue upgrade with dpkg configure -a and install - f but at the end lost Internet connection
<ActionParsnip> Lord_Daedra: can you ping your router's internal IP?
<Lord_Daedra> It all works
<ActionParsnip> Lord_Daedra: then what is the issue if it ALL works?
<ajith> The following packages have unmet dependencies:   language-pack-bn: Depends: language-pack-bn-base (>= 1:10.04+20110931) but it is not installed   language-pack-gnome-xh: Depends: language-pack-gnome-xh-base (>= 1:10.04+20110931) but it is not installed   ubiquity: Depends: ubiquity-frontend-2.2.27             Recommends: dmraid but it is not installed
<ajith> this is the error after that script mr.Actionparnship
<BluesKaj> I wonder what happened to the 64 bit builds for the hdmi/intel audio patch that was published earlier this week , it. seems to have disappeared ..this is the 32 bit  url : https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+packages
<Lord_Daedra> I'm sure about all setting in conf is correct but I don't know why I can't ssh to my server and go to Internet from chroot
<ActionParsnip> ajith: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> Lord_Daedra: ok, can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Lord_Daedra> I tried restart networking but he says, upstart not started
<ajith> lucid
<Lord_Daedra> I will try now...
<ActionParsnip> ajith: do you use a desktop with a mouse pointer and clicky icons?
<ajith> i did not get you Mr.Action Pansnip
<ActionParsnip> ajith: do you use the OS on a desktop with buttons to click and firefox web browser?
<Xenon_> hi
<cfhowlett> Xenon_, greetings
<ajith> no
<yashh> after using compiz, the screen always freezes help
<ActionParsnip> ajith: so it's all text based and no GUI, pure keyboard input?
<ActionParsnip> ajith: black screen, grey text?
<ajith> Hey no gui i use
<ajith> OS is working fine
<ajith> GUI part no issue
<ActionParsnip> ajith: so you dont use any GUI at all?
<ajith> I use
<ActionParsnip> ajith: use what?
<ajith> GUI ...
<ActionParsnip> ajith: Lucid desktop has 4 DAYS support left. I suggest you upgrade. After it is EOL, you will get zero updates and zero community support
<yashh> how can i have shortcut icons in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ajith, what he said.  upgrade ...
<nibbler_> how would i get back my beloved gnome2 look&feel in 13.4? i have a taskbar *and* a weired sidebar now.....
<ajith> but we are using very much
<bmxscott1993> here my question some one help my please here is the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/289042/new-13-04-stop-the-sudo-python-run-py-for-working-need-help-it-chang-the-jack-to
<ajith> all of our desktops are tranformed in to 10.04
<cfhowlett> nibbler_, there is an official ubuntu-gnome version
<ActionParsnip> ajith: its due to die
<cfhowlett> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<ajith> and for sever 10.04
<nibbler_> cfhowlett: ah thanks, trying....
<cfhowlett> bmxscott1993, this is a python programming issue.  Perhaps ask in #python    ?
<cfhowlett> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> nibbler_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<bmxscott1993> ow thank
<bmxscott1993> man
<bmxscott1993> did not no they had irc
<bmxscott1993> thank
<stan_> how often /var/tmp is cleared in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ajith: server has a while yet but it has no desktop UI
<ActionParsnip> ajith: it is pure command line, no X, no grphical web browsers or graphical file browsers
<ActionParsnip> ajith: all text
<jackbrown> Is there anyone that can help me to change my /home/user from read only ??  I can't use my OS now
<zGreg> Can you take root?
<ActionParsnip> jackbrown: I suggest you boot to liveCD or USB, then fsck your partition
<Luci_> hm
<Vulcan> hi
<thubtumbing> hi
<[deXter]> hi
<cloneG> hello I am trying to install the proper drivers provided by ubuntu repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia which one should I get? ubuntu 12.04 nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<boairc> hi guys
<boairc> im planning to buy myself a Lenovo E550. It has 2 gfx cards - intel 4000 and nvidia gt630 (or 635 depending on which model i buy). My question is if anybody has experience with this laptop or Nvidia Optimus supprt in linux?! I mean will I get the cards working properly with power savings as in windows where they switch from interlto nvidia depending on rendering load?!
<uberamd> cloneG: have you tried installing nvidia-current ?
<cloneG> yep it crashes
<Vulcan> yes to me crashes too
<uberamd> cloneG: is this using 12.04?
<Vulcan> 13.04
<funch> saw one tutorial once
<funch> :D
<cloneG> Nvidia : could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 8input/output error)
<funch> about that nvidia shit
<funch> -.-
<FloodBot1> funch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> yeah boairc , optimus requires the bumblebee app/driver to work and then it's not always stable afaik
<cloneG> yes 12.04
<boairc> BluesKaj: so it would run by default using only intel4000 and have the optimus disabled? so optimus wont consume power at least?
<cloneG> /var/log/xorg.0.log says failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI 1:0:0
<BluesKaj> boairc, there are more knowledgeable ppl , than I , about the fiber points of using bumblebee on optimus gpu setups ..
<cloneG> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install if only nvidia had something similar....
<uberamd> cloneG: nvidia has a proprietary driver on their site that has a relatively straight forward linux install
<cloneG> a nightmare
<uberamd> I haven't used it in 6 months, but it worked when I tried
<MonkeyDust> my volume indicator has gone
<MonkeyDust> my volume indicator has gone
<cloneG> the system/administration/additional drivers path pointed in the help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ...might refer to an older ubuntu version, where is that path located in ubuntu 12.04?
<compdoc> cloneG, use locate to search
<uberamd> cloneG: this is likely the driver version you want http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.49-driver.html
<uberamd> if you can bother using the nvidia installer
<cloneG> thankyou
<cloneG> what about cuda?
<ajith> till what 10.04 iwill supported and will get updates??/
<cloneG> would it give me the opengl back?
<rupert> boairc: afaik in nvidia's latest beta driver there's support for optimus under linux
<uberamd> ajith: 2013 for the desktop, 2015 for server
<uberamd> cloneG: not sure, dont have an 8800, don't have details
<uberamd> ajith: more specifically, 8 more days until support for 10.04 desktop ends
<boairc> rupert: you have a link with details by any chance?
<rupert> boairc: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE that's the news article
<cloneG> nvidia page lists it under cuda supported cards...
<DJones> ajith: 10.04 Becomes EOL on 9th May for Desktop versions
<boairc> thank you
<cloneG> but I dont know how to install cuda and why
<lemin> 12.10 should become eol
<cloneG> the driver you point me to its a display driver... it seems there are two different types of drivers display drivers and graphic card drivers am I right
<lemin> Cuda is usually for video encoding
<cloneG> what does that mean?
<cloneG> I only want my openGl back
<cloneG> I cant even run blender!
<uberamd>  so install the driver then?
<rupert> what does opengl has to do with cuda?
<lemin> cloneG: you running 64 bit
<cloneG> nouveau
<uberamd> as far as I understand, CUDA is a technology it isn't something you just install
<cloneG> yes 64 bit
<anew> where is sftp-server ? i cant fin dit in /bin/sftp-server
<cloneG> and when I install ubuntu packages I lose graphic environment
<uberamd> cloneG: I could have sworn I linked you to the nvidia driver binary specifically supporting your card...
<cloneG> I also tried installing drivers from nvidia site same result
<cloneG> yes you did and I thanked you
<lemin> cloneG: you need  nvidia propietary driver then ia32 to support 32 bit progrAms.
<uberamd> cloneG: not looking for thanks, I just want to be sure that you actually tried that
<cloneG> I didnt try that one yet but I am not much hopefull since I ve been trying so many nvidia drivers
<cloneG> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.44.run
<cloneG> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.88.run
<ActionParsnip> anew: install openssh-server and you will get an sftp server
<cloneG> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.14.run
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: that driver is in the repos
<anew> actionparsnip shouldnt there already be one if i am connected via sftp ?
<cloneG> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-319.12.run
<cloneG> thats why I also downloaded them from nvidia...I thought they might need to be the same
<BluesKaj> cloneG, that's an experimental driver
<BluesKaj> they aren't
<ActionParsnip> anew: yes, it's the ssh service
<cloneG> do I need to blacklist nouveau with the one you gave me Uberman?
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: you don't need to manually download anything, the packages deal with that
<anew> http://winscp.net/eng/docs/faq_su i'm trying to follow this tut to set up sftp so i can edit files with winscp but cant get it working.  i edited /etc/sudoers
<anew> but not really sure after that why it's not working?
<BluesKaj> like he already has actio
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip,^
<cloneG> I even tried forcing versions via synaptic...because my system was perfectly working after latest kernel upgrade....
<cloneG> same result
<ActionParsnip> anew: just transfer to home, then cp it over
<anew> transfer every single file i want to edit to home ?
<anew> wouldnt it be easier to do what the tut says /
<ActionParsnip> anew: if you are editting, just use nautilus and mount the share
<codepython777> I use rc.local to start certain process. Where can i stick in the shutdown for that process?
<compdoc> the shutdown?
<anew> actionparsnip i'm using windows to connect to my server
<compdoc> oh, for processes started in rc.local?
<codepython777> yes
<testurnstf> #freenode
<compdoc> codepython777, when do you need the process to shutdown? how would the system decide that?
<ActionParsnip> anew: i see
<anew> actionparsnip well now i'm hearing that i shouldnt be sftp into my server
<anew> so i dunno
<codepython777> compdoc: I need to call a shutdown just as soon as the system gets a "shutdown" signal. I should be able to cleanup my mess in a second.
<jid9191> hello. sorry for my bad english. all file managers in my computer opens before two seconds, and that is slow...what can I do? I use ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> anew: is the sftp only accessed over LAN?
<compdoc> codepython777, hmm, maybe a script placed in /etc/init.d   or /etc/init  would be better. you can decide which runlevels the process would run in, and when it should terminate
<anew> actionparsnip no, well the server is far away if that's what u mean
<MonkeyDust> backups <3
<ActionParsnip> anew: gah, then you could make a group and add your userto it and the current owner, then change the owner group to that group
<jid9191> please, help. all file managers in my computer opens before two seconds, and that is slow...what can I do? I use ubuntu 13.04. sorry for my bad english
<MonkeyDust> jid9191  install preload
<anew> bleh i guess i'll just nano all OS files i want instead of sftp.  actionparsnip one more noob question, i will be able to edit my website files with sftp wont i? or will i have to nano those also ?
<jid9191> MonkeyDust, i have installed it
<ActionParsnip> anew: yes, you can upload new versions etc
<MonkeyDust> jid9191  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622582/
<darthanubis> anyone use autofs?
<raven_> Hallo all :)
<anew> anything better than nano ?
<MonkeyDust> anew  define 'better'?
<anew> i mean i cant even shortcut undo with nano
<Lobosque> I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and I don't have the wifi and bluetooth and battery icon in the top right menu anymore. Also, if I click in the guear icon, nothing happens.
<Pici> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ActionParsnip> Lobosque: if you make a fresh Ubuntu users, is it the same?
<fedcab> Hello, since my update to 13.04 I have a problem with my two monitor configuration. Whenever I connect the second monitor something crashes. Currently none of my windows have decorations and there is no kind of menu anywhere. Anyone can give me a hint what to (re-) start to regain control?
<Chris-Magentium> Hi Lobosque, i Recommend backing everything up from your install and performing a fresh install of 13.04. I found that .10 to .04 releases dont work to well with upgrades
<ActionParsnip> anew: vi has a tonne of functionality but its not a simple as nano
<jid9191> MonkeyDust, thanks, I am going to reboot to check if that worked
<anew> vi = vim ?
<ActionParsnip> anew: kinda ;)
<Chris-Magentium> fedcab, are you running Compiz?
<Pici> vim = Vi IMproved
<fedcab> yes, I am
<Chris-Magentium> Okay, have you then tried pressing ALT+F2 and typing config --replace
<shogun> bom dia
<codepython777> compdoc: does it make sense to use upstart for this?
<anew> i sudo ed ... a file, now i cant exit it ?
<jrib> anew: q
<fedcab> Chris-Magentium, Alt-F2 doesn't work anymore
<fedcab> Chris-Magentium, no menus
<jid9191_> MonkeyDust
<jid9191_> MonkeyDust; same speed :S
<MonkeyDust> jid9191_  moment
<jid9191_> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks for helping me
<randy_templar> 96
<fedcab> Chris-Magentium, I will restart my session and try that
<MonkeyDust> jid9191_  try this, found it here and on howto pages, but I'm not expecting you to trust me http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622620/
<jid9191_> MonkeyDust: I trust you, I did it.
<MonkeyDust> jid9191_  now reboot to be sure
<jid9191_> ok
<hrolf> hi ubuntu
<hrolf> How do I check my filesystem for errors?
<hrolf> I quick shutdown my laptop and my sqlite database is corrupted
<hrolf> IS there anyway I can run some disk-fix utility in hope to get something back?
<jid9191> MonkeyDust: same time to open, but thanks for trying
<paddymahoney> hrolf: I would look first for a utility for sqlite images. Unless there is corruption at the filesystem level, there probably isn't much that the ubuntu filesystem utils can do for you :(
<hrolf> paddymahoney: sqlite images?
<paddymahoney> hrolf: yeah, I suspect that your sqlite database has an associated file, or files that it stores to?
<hrolf> paddymahoney: Yes there is one file. Only one.
<paddymahoney> hrolf: unfortunately that hits the extent of my knowledge of how sqlite is persisted. I would probably find #sqlite
<shu> laravel
<hrolf> paddymahoney: Okay thanks.
<paddymahoney> hrolf: hope you fix your issue! it stinks to lose data :(
<hrolf> paddymahoney: Not really important data.
<paddymahoney> hrolf: good...
<hrolf> paddymahoney: Just a list of what I had downloaded. Databse of DownThemAll extensin in Firefox.
<hrolf> Though there were some paused downloads, which I need to recover
<paddymahoney> hrolf: ah. when it says that something is corrupted, could it be that the version of sqlite that you are using has changed?
<hrolf> paddymahoney: Nope. The issue is with the database file. I'm querying but not getting all the data back.
<hrolf> paddymahoney: Did an integrity check in sqlite itself and it showed there were some errors. Some index errors etc. Which I really don't get.
<naterd00d> hey all
<naterd00d> anybody know anything about configuring BIND/WEBMIN at all?
<Pici> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<emx> what do i need to install to get standard ubuntu desktop? "ubuntu desktop"?
<Chris-Magentium> I used to run Webmin on my server...man what a bad idea, messed up a LOT of stuff
<Chris-Magentium> emx ubuntu-desktop
<Chris-Magentium> emx : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> emx  start rom the beginning, what are you using now?
<MonkeyDust> from*
<darthanubis> can't mount nfs shares
<darthanubis> anyone notice that?
<fedcab> Chris-Magentium, obviously config --replace didn't help. What else couldI try?
<naterd00d> gah
<naterd00d> ok whats the best alternative to webmin?
<darthanubis> #zentyal?
<MonkeyDust> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<naterd00d> um yeah
<naterd00d> so ispconfig maybe?
<MonkeyDust> naterd00d  or landscape
<Chris-Magentium> fedcab - Have a look at this link, helped me out with Resetting Unity when that happened to me
<Chris-Magentium> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<darthanubis> naterd00d, or zentyal
<naterd00d> apt-get landscape?
<MonkeyDust> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<darthanubis> you have to pay for landscape
<naterd00d> how much is it
<darthanubis> you will see
<MonkeyDust> naterd00d  landscape is a business solution, so see what you need
<darthanubis> !zentyal
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<naterd00d> i dont need a business solution
<naterd00d> yeah that seems more my speed there
<naterd00d> what about ispconfig
<naterd00d> !ispconfig
<naterd00d> im not cool enough haha
<darthanubis> that iswhy ubuntu claims webmin is bad for debian based systems now
<darthanubis> they have their own solution
<Pici> darthanubis: no.
<darthanubis> ok
<loldog> Is landscape free?
<darthanubis> no
<naterd00d> no
<naterd00d> its like 100 per puter
<Pici> darthanubis: It has nothing to do with landscape. We have said this about webmin for quite a while now, since before landscape existed.
<darthanubis> ok
<naterd00d> more than that but yeah
<Chris-Magentium> I have WebMin Installed on my server. Updated to 13.04 for some updated packages that we needed, and webmin was just error after error after error
<naterd00d> ok zentyal
<darthanubis> Pici, I was not talking about Landscape
<darthanubis> but ok
<darthanubis> proceed
<Chris-Magentium> Even on 12.04 and 12.10 it was buggy
<naterd00d> whats the best way to uninstall webmin and refresh all my bind stuff
<naterd00d> to defaults
<darthanubis> uninstall it
<zykotick9> !webmin | Chris-Magentium
<ubottu> Chris-Magentium: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Pici> darthanubis: fine, replace landscape with zenatyl/ebox.  It has nothing to do with 'having our own solution'.  The fact is that webmin just doesn't work right.
<darthanubis> ok,dude
<darthanubis> you win
<Chris-Magentium> Zykotick9 yes i stated that above which is why i had to remove it from my server =]
<AlexTheRealOne> How i give programms root rights? for ever
<Chris-Magentium> AlexTheRealOne - Quick Question...why would you give a program root rights forever??
<darthanubis> no
<AlexTheRealOne> Chris-Magentium, Cuz i dont want run zenmap always trough terminal
<otend> err... I appear to have lost audio.
<Chris-Magentium> AlexTheRealOne, ah i see (Sorry, security admin coming back to me :P )  the only way that i know of is setting up a script that runs it as root ,but which will still require a password being entered....
<otend> as in, it's going to a dummy output
<otend> any way to get it back into working order?
 * OerHeks notices the skype 4.1 bug is solved with updates
<genii-around> AlexTheRealOne: Alternately, use the method with sudoers file as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39281/how-to-run-an-application-using-sudo-without-a-password
<AlexTheRealOne> Chris-Magentium, okay thx lets script it
<MonkeyDust> AlexTheRealOne  just installed zenmap, there's zenmap and zenmap (as root)    <-- GUI
<Chris-Magentium> genii-around, I are so stupd :P (get it?) i forgot about the sudoers file :P
<Chris-Magentium> otend
<otend> ?
<AlexTheRealOne> MonkeyDust, I just have Zenmap not the root version okay lets download it again
<Chris-Magentium> otend : Sorry, hit enter early. Are you on a laptop? or a PC ?
<otend> laptop
<sarahS> Hi everyone…..on ubuntu server, i keep getting a prompt (among others) saying there is a problem with my system and requests "the" admin password to access the error reports.
<sarahS> It does not accept the password for the only user on my system.
<sarahS> is there some other default password,
<sarahS> or is there a way to set that password?
<compdoc> there is no default password. and it should take your password
<sarahS> it doesn't :|
<compdoc> you installed a desktop on Server?
<sarahS> yeah….client demand
<compdoc> thats how I do it - ut theres no problems. what program is chrashing, do you think?
<compdoc> *but
<sarahS> fortunately it's only a staging machine so security isn't paramount
<compdoc> crashing
<sarahS> it happens on boot
<sarahS> ok then…i'll keep at it
<otend> I tried opening alsamixer, but it says "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<compdoc> sarahS, after installing, does it ever work, even for a short while?
<obert> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Chris-Magentium> otend. you will need to re-install Alsa then. Open up Synaptic and fine the Alsa-Base package and install
<sarahS> compdoc: yeah it seems to run fine
<Chris-Magentium> Otend - alternately you can type sudo apt-get install alsa-base && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload
<otend> alsa-base is already the newest version
<sarahS> there was some other administrative task i tried yesterday that prompted me for that same password.
<otend> trying force-reload
<sarahS> i forgot what it was...
<otend> and it's hanging
<Chris-Magentium> Hmm okay, open up Synaptic and remove Alsa completely. Then Install it again, and reboot
<obert> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Chris-Magentium> I had same issue on my laptop
<TuxRox> Hello all. I am running 13.04 and have not been able to get nautilus-compare to work. The context (right-click) menu does not show compare when I lasso two files and I can not figure out why. I also tried installing nemo and nemo-compare with the same results. Is anyone familiar with why this might be?
<otend> intel?
<otend> actually, I'm seeing it on the forums after looking up.  guess I'm not alone
<obert>  !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Chris-Magentium> otend, have you tried pulseaudio?
<otend> should I just kill the force-reload?
<Chris-Magentium> Yeah that would be good idea
<darkmutt> ok this's silly of me but is there a way of mass renaming files in a folder in ubuntu? in ugh windows i used to simply select all F2 and say the naming way
<darkmutt> here how?
<otend> already installed, now let's reinstall alsa
<fedcab> Chris-Magentium, obviously it doesn't necessarily have problems with two monitors. Maybe it's just my 2560x1600 pixel monitor that causes problems.
<sogeking99> hey guys, I want to install ubuntu. I do not have a usb stick, but I do have an SD card and a built in card reader. Can I install from an SD card?
<genii-around> sogeking99: Does your bios allow you to boot from the SD card?
<ActionParsnip> sogeking99: as long as the BIOS can boot SD card, yes
<sogeking99> I'm not sure really, it's a brand new laptop like, Sony Vaio
<obert> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS means that I am updated and I don't need to search for 13.04 right?
<Chris-Magentium> fedcab, my laptop at 1920x1080 and my second monitor at same res work fine, but at work my 1680x1050 has issues, only cos its a ViewSonic. It does indeed sound like the monitor is not giving the correct into to your GPU Adapter
<Chris-Magentium> sogeking99 just be warned, it will take a while...SD Cards are very slow
<otend> obert, unless you want 13.04 in particular, you're good
<johnjohn101> sd cards are slower than usb sticks?
<otend> since LTS is good for years
<obert> otend: why shouldnt i? i was focusing on that LTS though
<SrRaven> Gday, im having issues trying to get Ubuntu to run on my macbook pro. I cant get the lvie cd to boot
<genii-around> johnjohn101: About the same. Varies by manufacturer too though.
<sogeking99> okay thanks
<otend> well, unless you have constant video driver crashes, upgrading's unnecessary.  I'm not saying it's bad, but if you don't specifically want it, upgrading from LTS isn't necessary.  if you do want it, you can upgrade rather easily, though you'll lose the LTS bit
<otend> also, bit of a warning: non-LTS versions tend to have a bit less stability.  if you still want it, I can help you upgrade.
<ses1984> i'm trying to install and configure the package 'drbl' on a new 13.04 install, and it seems to be broken, its configuration depends on ntfsprogs and libdigest-sha1-perl which are not included in the repos anymore
<kelly> i'm trying to install a little bit older program and get a "The important program kde-config was not found!" error. Witch packet should I install to make this work?
<vexati0n> Hey - I like that NetworkManager now supports VLANs, but why won't it let me assign a VLAN ID greater than 100?
<obert> no otend thanks. i am fine with this
<otend> mmkay; enjoy
<obert> otend: perhaps it would be cool to get kubuntu, but dunno sincerely
<SuperLag> Anyone else trying to use Chrome/Chromium as their default browser, and 13.04 doesn't retain the default browser settings?
<genii-around> vexati0n: That sounds like a bug, since the standard supports 0-4095
<papachan> SuperLag i am using chromium
<papachan> as default browser
<joelwallis> im using chromium and its working fine
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: who has more than 100 vlans...
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: did you upgrade from 12.10 or did you clean install?
<erik_271> join #xstream
 * thejet909 starting to dual boot
<xiongxiong> dual boot, too
 * thejet909 i am installing 12.04 to second internal HDD and keeping my Win7 untouched on HDD1??
<ActionParsnip> thejet909: how is that a question?
 * thejet909 my very first time & i am trying to talk to a guy who msg me - i have many questions but you;ve jumped on my FIRST message!! go easy!
<SrRaven> no one?
<ActionParsnip> thejet909: please don't prefix everything with /me   just type as normal
 * Chris-Magentium is getting annoyed with prefixes, especially obelix and asterisk
<ActionParsnip> thejet909: if you are asking IF the install will tough the standing Windows install then no, it will not touch it, unless you tell it to
<vexati0n> ActionParsnip: That's not the point, and lots of organizations don't number then one at a time, FFS. VLANs can go up to 4096. "I don't personally use that many" is a terrible reason not to support the standard.
<thejet909> ok just following hyrdraIRC getting started...
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: are there bugs reported? Can you set a higher ID in CLI?
<vexati0n> ActionParsnip: I cannot find any bugs reported, and CLI isn't what I'm asking about.
<ActionParsnip> thejet909: loved hydrairc in windows
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: but if you can set it in CLI, then it is a bug with the GUI app
<ActionParsnip> vexati0n: isn't it...?
<thejet909> yeah seems very easy since i havent used IRC since 1990s!!!! scary!!
<vexati0n> ActionParsnip: yes.
<Chris-Magentium> Love IRC regardless of the app. If i can type, i are happy :
<Frosted-fire> anyone break unity after install ati drivers -_- ?
<thejet909> if i install my 12.04 to a second internal HDD could i then move that internal to a new machine when i upgrade ie hoping can take my dual boot ubuntu drive with me!!
<Frosted-fire> Just make sure you don't have any graphics drives installed, then you can.
<ActionParsnip> thejet909: yes you can install on one system then move the drive over, you may have to configure Grub a bit but that will work
<Frosted-fire> \list
<thejet909> anyway i'll get it working on new internal HDD and leave the 1st HD with Win7 installed untouched and you say it wont affect 1st drive as long as i get boot commands correct?
<TuxRox> Hello all. I am running 13.04 and have not been able to get nautilus-compare to work. The context (right-click) menu does not show compare when I lasso two files and I can not figure out why. I also tried installing nemo and nemo-compare with the same results. Is anyone familiar with why this might be?
<Frosted-fire> I think it is cause nautilus has changed in ubuntu 13.04
<francomaxxtro> ciao a tuttii :)
<francomaxxtro> !list
<pvnr> Hello can anybody tell what is the terminal command for setting proxy?
<ubottu> francomaxxtro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<thejet909> great actpar thank you - onc 12.04 up & running on 2nd internal HDD will it be able to utilise all the hardware fruit in my HP tower such as TV card?
<genii-around> !it | francomaxxtro
<ubottu> francomaxxtro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Frosted-fire> with previous version you could set sorting methods per folder now you can't
<cypher_> :)
<Frosted-fire> Anyone know how to get nautilus back to the way it was before ubuntu 13 ?
<Chris-Magentium> thejet909, depends on the model and make of the TV Card. Ubuntu has pretty wide spread driver support though so should work
<thejet909> ActionParsnip is this to you direct?
<thejet909> thanks chris - how do a reply to you is there a .command? Anyway its a upper end HP Win 7 Tower (9790a) with very good hardware so should be able to find drivers etc yeah?
<emx> how do i install the driver for radeon 7000?
<Altonymous> Has anyone used siege performance benchmarking tool with ubuntu ?
<Frosted-fire> emx go to the cchtml wiki there you will find all the comands you need.
<adamk> emx: An actual Radeon 7000, or some radeon HD 7xxx GPU video card?  There is a huge difference.
<adamk> The very old radeon 7000 is only supported by the open source radeon driver.
<mchlbhm> How is ubuntu better than win7 and would I be able to play skyrim, fallout nv, etc on it?
<thejet909> ubuntu makes awsome use of scarce and expensive resources! for a start...
<SuperLag> ActionParsnip: clean install, from while 13.04 was still in beta
<himanshu_linux> hi , i am using ubuntu 12.04. I have a problem , whenever i start my system i get a error report or crash report , and a update message too . I update my system once in a week. Pls help.. my system is working a bit slow and i want to get rid of those report too .
<growdane> window 3
<johnjohn101> going to have to say i wish 13.04 unity was back ported to 12.04.  it's faster and better. I know it's wishful thinking
<himanshu_linux> any way to get rid of this error ?
<TuxRox> Hello all. I am running 13.04 and have not been able to get nautilus-compare to work. The context (right-click) menu does not show compare when I lasso two files and I can not figure out why. I also tried installing nemo and nemo-compare with the same results. Is anyone familiar with why this might be?
<Appu1> Anybody please explain why ubuntu is the most popular linux distro?
<thejet909> god bless irc! have gotten more answers on dual-boot in 30mins than 3 day reading websites and forums!! thanks all who helped - off to prpe installation
<MonkeyDust> TuxRox  the gnome team has changed alot in the new nautilus and not always for the best (I miss F3 dual panel)
<SuperLag> Appu1: because people like it.
<dingdong_> MonkeyDust: there's a patched version of nautilus available with dual pane, im using it
<MonkeyDust> dingdong_  without ppa?
<dingdong_> no
<MonkeyDust> :)
<Appu1> SuprLag : Why dont the people like Fedora or livemint as much as it
<MonkeyDust> !poll | Appu1
<ubottu> Appu1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thejet909> appu: based on very sound code, good degree of customization whilst also being so simple grandma uses it...and rungs great on lesser machines (resurrects old laptops) with EXCELLENT support community.
<Appu1> I do love using it... But the problem is not ablle to set the display brightness in my Laptop in ubuntu. But its possible in Win7.
<Appu1> Somebody knw how to set the disp brighness in ubuntu??
<Appu1> Isnt anybody out there?
<Magentium> Appu1 what laptop you have?
<Appu1> Compaq
<Mesa> I need Help
<Magentium> Particular model?
<Magentium> Mesa : How can we help you ?
<yalex> hello, i have a crontab set for every 4 hours but when it executes it seems to continually repeat the command
<MonkeyDust> Appu1  system settings, brightness & lock
<Appu1> Magentium : Compaq mini CQ10-400
<Mesa> I am looking for the orignal version of unbuntu that came on my dell mini\
<Appu1> MonkeyDust: Lemme have a try. Thank you.
<Magentium> Version of Ubuntu ?
<Appu1> 10.04
<ideas-hub> hallo
<Magentium> And are you having issues with the Keyboard Brightness keys? or just overall setting brightness
<yalex> the script only executes once from the command line but repeatedly in cron when it reaches 4 hours
<Appu1> Magentium: Both
<Magentium> Mesa, Model of the mini ?
<Magentium> Appu1, have you performed a dist-upgrade?
<ideas-hub> can someone tell me how to fix supertuxkart
<shasha_> hello
<ideas-hub> the arror is
<ideas-hub> failed to create drawable
<ideas-hub> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<yalex> any advice?
<Appu1> shasha: hello
<Pici> yalex: What does your crontab look like? What does the script look like?
<Mesa> Magentium: pp19s
<Pici> !pastebin | yalex
<ubottu> yalex: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shasha_> how does i use "groupmod -o sambagroup"
<ideas-hub> save it
<shasha_> ?
<shasha_> it doesn't work
<ideas-hub> i dont have the time for this
<genii-around> Mesa: Do you remember which Ubuntu version it was? eg: 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, etc
<ideas-hub> how can i fix it
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ideas-hub> im in a rush
<Mesa> No
<ideas-hub> im not im asking everyone
<ideas-hub> CAN ANYONE HELP
<Magentium> Mesa i believe that was an embedded system, i cannot find any references to it
<Mesa> I had a disk but lost it
<yalex> thanks Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5622865/
<Magentium> ideas-hub i am looking now.
<genii-around> Mesa: If you go to http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/linux/ubuntu-8-04.aspx  this starts off with the 8.04 .... on the right is info about the others up to 9.10. Each page has a link to the Dell iso files
<Mesa> how do I make chat direct towrd you
<Appu1> Personal Messaga
<ideas-hub> thank you so much
<Mesa> Thx I will Try
<yalex> Pici, its works once from the command line - its just cron when it continues to execute
<vic> ubuntu 13.04 boots to blank screen...
<sharins> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | vic
<ubottu> vic: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sharins> cool to write from terminal xD
<Xspeed> hey everyone from Russia
<Mesa> genii-around : I cant download the ISO get anerror page
<Pici> yalex: Your crontab says that it should run every 4 hours, but every minute during that hour.  Change it to 0 */4 * * *
<vic> monkeydust: nomodeset how do i configure it.?
<yalex> thanks Pici
<Magentium> ideas-hub what graphics card do you have?
<Appu1> Isnt there any games like assassins available on Ubuntu?
<ideas-hub> onboard gpu
<Mesa> <genii-around>
<ideas-hub> but it did have a external gpu before
<MonkeyDust> vic  open the link to find out
<ideas-hub> but after the game froze on that i took it out
<ideas-hub> and ran it from the onboard gpu
<Magentium> And this was when it crashed?
<ideas-hub> yea pretty much
<johnjohn101> how do we make requests for newer packages to be pushed out to precise?
<cloneG> hello trying to install cuda in ubuntu 12.04 following this help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda I get this compilation error: http://pastebin.com/dMbWbL9z
<cloneG> how could I fix it
<MonkeyDust> johnjohn101  it's called !backports
<ideas-hub> hallo
<ideas-hub> you still their
<Magentium> Yes, sorry.
<mcnesium> after the upgrade of my ubuntu server to 13.04 my phpmyadmin is broken somehow. the browser reports 500 (internal server error) and in the error.log it says: PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required './libraries/php-gettext/gettext.inc' (include_path='.') in /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/select_lang.lib.php on line 370 ... any ideas what that could mean?
<Magentium> I believe that your onboard card does not have the power / driver support to run  the game properly. Are you able to provide more details on the specific model?
<ideas-hub> ill do lspci
<jrib> mcnesium: apt-cache policy phpmyadmin and do other php work?
<johnjohn101> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mcnesium> jrib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5622896/ and yes, php works. i am using a wordpress backend right now
<johnjohn101> tx: monkeydust   I get really tired of having to manage some of the third party ppas.
<genii-around> Mesa: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/linux/building-base-ubuntu-factory-iso.aspx
<vexati0n> exity
<cloneG> hello trying to install cuda in ubuntu 12.04 following this help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda I get this compilation error: http://pastebin.com/dMbWbL9z
<mcnesium> jrib: any ideas?
<lnxslck> cloneG, go here
<lnxslck> cloneG,
<lnxslck> cloneG, https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/470632/sdk-samples-not-installing/
<ideas-hub> ok heres the gpu card
<ideas-hub> [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP
<vic_> how to unlock modem in ubuntu
<Myrtti> vic_: say, what?
<ActionParsnip> vic_: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<ideas-hub> magentium
<ActionParsnip> vic_: I imagine you mean a 3G modem.?
<ideas-hub> you their
<Magentium> ideas-hub there is your problem. SiS cards dont support 3d Acceleration in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: the only way I have seen those work is with an xorg.conf file, they aren't great but will do 2D just fine.
<ideas-hub> but the games working on other pcs
<ideas-hub> WITH
<ideas-hub> the same exact spec
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: what OS?
<ideas-hub> ubuntu 11
<Magentium> 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<ideas-hub> and mint 13
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: ubuntu 11    isn't a thing
<ideas-hub> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: try with XFCE, it will perform better for you
<vic_> ActionParsnip: yes 3G modem network locked
<ideas-hub> your not asking me to reinstall linux are you
<ideas-hub> i hope your not
<ideas-hub> i havent got time for that
<faLUCE> hello. is there a step by step guide for installing windows 7 on a pc that has already ubuntu 12.10 ?
<adamk_> ideas-hub, No one suggested that.
<ses1984> i'm trying to install and configure the package 'drbl' on a new 13.04 install, and it seems to be broken, its configuration depends on ntfsprogs and libdigest-sha1-perl which are not included in the repos anymore
<ideas-hub> good
<ideas-hub> im gonna take a break
<adamk_> I'm still doubtful any 3D game will perform well with a SiS GPU on Linux, no matter what window manager is being used.
<ideas-hub> ill brb
<ses1984> the package itself doesn't depend on ntfsporgs or libdigest-sha1-perl, but when you go to configure it, it complains about those packages being unavailable and configuration won't complete
<ActionParsnip> vic_: in future, please state '3G modem#',   a 'modem' can be many things
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: no
<ideas-hub> why
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: just install an exra package, log off and log in to the new session
<ideas-hub> ive been trying to get games to work on this network for hours
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: it wont do 3D gaming
<cloneG> faLUCE: its a hard thing to get...windows dont like linux partners
<ideas-hub> ive ran the game on another machine and it does
<ideas-hub> same spec and everything
<ideas-hub> SO DONT TELL ME IT WONT RUN
<adamk_> Then please show us the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file from this other machine.
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: run a full backup, boot to live Ubuntu CD / USB and resize Ext4, boot to Windows CD and install Windows to the free space, boot back to Ubuntu LiveCD and reinstate Grub to the MBR and reboot to Ubuntu, configure Grub to also boot Windows
<ideas-hub> im having a break
<ideas-hub> ill brb in a min or so
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: its doable, just a lot of work
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: I know that,but I'm searching a complete guide/how to
<ace_me> hi all
<ace_me> I've just installed Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<ace_me> and I want to add mcc with apt-get install but it does not work
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: thats the complete guide, end to end
<ActionParsnip> !find mcc
<ubottu> Found: cl-mcclim, cl-mcclim-doc, cl-mcclim-examples, libcimcclient0, libcimcclient0-dev
<ActionParsnip> !info cl-mcclim
<ubottu> cl-mcclim (source: cl-mcclim): Common Lisp graphic user interface toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.dfsg.cvs20100315-1 (raring), package size 1158 kB, installed size 6408 kB
<vic_> ActionParsnip: is there a way to unlock 3G modem?
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: after resizing ext4 should I create a new  ntfs partition with gparted?
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: no, leave it unpartitioned, let the windows installer partition it
<ActionParsnip> ace_me: is it the mythbuntu control centre?
<ace_me> was need to add apt-get update b4
<ace_me> thx
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip:  boot back to Ubuntu LiveCD and reinstate Grub to the MBR and reboot to Ubuntu, configure Grub to also boot Windows <--- Is there a guide for that?
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: all over the place, yes, omgubuntu has one call ed 'sticking it to grub'
<faLUCE> thanks
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip:
<aneks> hey guys if by running vbeinfo in grub one of the modes that are supported is 1920x1080 and I change that in the /etc/default/grub file and do sudo update-grub, shouldn't that change the resolution of the grub screen? mine seems to be shrunk and stuck to maybe 640x480 or something.
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, beware of the chroot grub-repair tutorial , it's iffy
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: do you know any good link?
<ideas-hub> right im back
<ideas-hub> now
<Magentium> Darnit >.< Anyone know what the command is to check what has a lock on /var/lib/dpkg/lock? momentary brain emptyness
<ActionParsnip> never seen an issue with chroot / grub-repair. How is it iffy?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Magentium
<ubottu> Magentium: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> Magentium: be sure updates are not running and GUI package apps are not open
<ideas-hub> whoever dosent want to help just dont help
<ideas-hub> whoever does help
<Magentium> ActionParsnip, you are a LEGEND! thats exactly what i needed. Was configuring OpenVPN in a Terminal and it closed but kept running in background
<faLUCE> in addition: is there a tool, for ubuntu, for making an usb bootable stick with a Windows iso ?
<ActionParsnip> Magentium: hehe
<ideas-hub> now who can help me
<ActionParsnip> faLUCE: i believe unetbootin can do it on an NTFS formatted stck, but i've never tried it.
<ideas-hub> ok so no one wants to help
<ideas-hub> fine
<ideas-hub> ill go else where
<faLUCE> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: well done, you waited 60 seconds....real patient
<aneks> :)
<adamk_> ideas-hub, If you have the game working on another computer, show us the Xorg log file from that computer so we can see what is going on.
<ideas-hub> ok ill do that now
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: thought you were 'going elsewhere'...?
<ideas-hub> shut up you
<ideas-hub> if you dont want to help then dont
<Magentium> Now now, language like that is uncalled for
<Magentium> if you wish to speak like that, then go elsewhere where
<thejet909> ideas: see you try a slave for instant service:)
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: if you make threats, dont be surprised if you are called on them. ok
<ideas-hub> i welcome it
<ideas-hub> 100%
<ideas-hub> now if you dont mind
<aneks> anyone know anything about my above mentioned question? :)
<ideas-hub> ok where is the xorg log
<adamk_> ideas-hub, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ideas-hub> ok cheers
<MeXTuX> I am having this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/286259/ubuntu-13-04-endless-reboot Lenovo laptop 3000-G530
<MeXTuX> Even the LiveCD reboots endlessly
<dtbsjnbsre> hi does Kubuntu supported for 5 years? I hear only ubuntu was supported 5 years and derivative 3 years
<MeXTuX> But with 12.10 LiveCD this was not happening
<tgm4883> dtbsjnbsre, it's up to the derivative to decide how long they are supported for
<dtbsjnbsre> hi ok, do you have kubuntu irc? plz
<ideas-hub> ok found it
<tgm4883> !kubuntu | dtbsjnbsre
<ubottu> dtbsjnbsre: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ideas-hub> i also found a xorg.1. file
<dtbsjnbsre> <tgm4883><ubottu> thx a bunch!
<Malimbar> is there any way to grab individual files off of a backup (via deja-dup, ubuntu's included backup)?
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: may help http://namakutux.blogspot.co.uk/2011/11/linux-driver-for-661741760-pciagp-or.html
<Malimbar> I've been trying to restore everything to a specific folder, and it's getting some funky error message
<MonkeyDust> Malimbar  "some funky error message"?
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd#.UYE4qkmVsac
<J2cloud> Hi guys, quick question. I use xrandr to set my underscan on after every boot. Is there a way I can make this setting permanent, so I don't have to use terminal every time?
<Ennom> J2cloud: yes, made it yeasterday :)
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: http://georgik.sinusgear.com/2011/02/01/linux-x-org-sis-driver-configuration/
<Ennom> J2cloud: hold on one sec
<ideas-hub> ok i will give that a try
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: its not the best GPU
<Malimbar> MonkeyDust: It takes a while to come up, the preperation time takes several minutes and I don't remember what it was.
<J2cloud> Alright
<ideas-hub> and a punch-line to it is it doesnt display 1024 res
<adamk_> Personally, I'm still waiting to see the log file from the computer where this works fine...
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: if you can, get a new video card and disable the onboard ( I assume desktop PC )
<ideas-hub> so maybe that will shut that game up
<MonkeyDust> Malimbar  error messages gtend to contain the clue to a solution
<MonkeyDust> tend*
<Malimbar> I'm trying to restore again right now, but it'll take probably 10 minutes or so before the error comes up. I guess I can check back in then
<Malimbar> MonkeyDust: would downgrading ubuntu have any effect on that? I just went from 13.04 back to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | Malimbar
<ubottu> Malimbar: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<MonkeyDust> Malimbar  that would be a fresh install, then
<Ennom> J2cloud: here i am sorry, so you have to modify your xprofile file
<J2cloud> alright, and where is that
<Ennom> J2cloud: and add those three lines you type on the terminal to set the vid
<Ennom> J2cloud: sudo gedit ~/.xprofile
<Malimbar> MonkeyDust: yeah, wiped the main HD and reinstalled. 13.04 was giving me a !@#$ ton of errors/bugs
<stree> and reinstalled
<ActionParsnip> Ennom: 1. why sudo?   and 2. sudo is NOT for GUI apps
<ses1984> i'm trying to install 12.04 64 from a netboot install, i can boot into the installer
<stree> thats what netboot is
<ActionParsnip> Ennom: users have fullaccess to their own home, so why do you need sudo?
<J2cloud> Ennom: should the file be empty at the moment?
<ses1984> but after selecting a mirror and getting to the "download installer components" step, i just get a blank purple screen and nothing happens
<Ennom> J2cloud: might be
<MonkeyDust> Malimbar  odd, it works like a charm, here
<tgm4883> ActionParsnip is right. Don't use sudo for gui applications
<Ennom> ActionParsnip: I could not access mine (had to create it) and needed root privs
<ses1984> i was able to successfully install 13.04 from netboot install image, but some things i want to don't work in 13.04, i need to get 12.04 on this machine
<tgm4883> Ennom, then you did something bad
<Ennom> tgm4883: its working, why was it so bad?
<J2cloud> so i just put xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan on in the file and save?
<tgm4883> Ennom, if you can't access things in your own home directory, that is bad
<tgm4883> Ennom, probably ended up that way because A) you used sudo on a gui application and/or B) you don't know what you are doing
<Malimbar> MonkeyDust: I've figured the problem with 13.04 - it was the new kernal not liking the graphics drivers. Thus weird stuff.
<Ennom> tgm4883: yep, I don't know what I'm doing and I mostly do that trial and error :) anyway all the stuff like creating dir I can do that w/o problems but in this case I had to use root privs
<codephobic> hi, got a few questions regarding ubuntu 13. 1) is there any way to get the 'status bar' back at the bottom of the nautilus window? It used to show the amount of free space left in the drive you were exploring. Very useful feature that. And 2) is it possible to get the right-click option for viewing/opening a directory in geeqie? This used to work in 12.10, but since the upgrade ... gone.
<ActionParsnip> Ennom: users can make new files in their own home folders
<MonkeyDust> Malimbar  for future reference: how did you find out?
<J2cloud> I don't even have a .xprofile
<ActionParsnip> Ennom: and use gksudo for gedit, not sudo
<J2cloud> i have a .profile
<J2cloud> But I'm assuming those aren't the same
<cconrad> Hi, I am considering switching to Ubuntu/Linux, is there an easy way to find out if my hardware is supported without repartitioning?
<tgm4883> Ennom, so rather than using sudo to access the file, the better question is, why can't your user access it (probably permissions), and does that need fixed
<Malimbar> MonkeyDust: I got pissed, installed Debian, upgraded to the latest version, had many of the same problems
<Malimbar> though it also only half-worked if I used an older kernal via grub, so I'm not sure if that was all that was wrong
<genii-around> cconrad: The simplest way is to see if everything works when you boot up to a liveDVD
<ideas-hub> well that didnt work
<cconrad> @genii-around: unfortunately my laptop doesn't have a dvd drive
<J2cloud> liveUSB?
<wdonkey> cconrad: use a usb drive
<genii-around> cconrad: There is also a Hardware Compatibility List but it's a bit outdated ( see !hcl )
<wdonkey> you can make one in windows
<stree> unfortunately i have four workspaces running terminal rtorren 8 tab firefox file manager mattered in that case
<ideas-hub> all cos i took out a graphics card
<Ennom> tgm4883: good question and honestly never asked myself that one
<stree> a global, but honestly
<genii-around> cconrad: As wdonkey says, you can also boot to the usb if your system supports that
<ideas-hub> i never thought id say this but i hate linux
<aneks> I guess not :)
<rangel> buenos dias
<adamk_> ideas-hub, I've offered to help, but you haven't yet posted the Xorg log file from the working machine.  This will be the last time I suggest it.
<cconrad> thx all, i'll try the usb method. bye
<MonkeyDust> ideas-hub  thank you for sharing your feelings with the channel
<ideas-hub> huh yea
<ideas-hub> ok sorry
<ideas-hub> i almost forgot about that
<stree> for sharing your feelings with the phone MonkeyDust i know xd
<ideas-hub> ok brb
<aneks> MonkeyDust, any idea why my grub screen stays shrunk, even after I changed the line in /etc/default/grub to GRUB_GFXMODE="1920x1080" and run sudo update-grub?
<ActionParsnip> aneks: can your screen do that res during grub?
<ideas-hub> here
<ideas-hub> heres the log
<ideas-hub> [    18.480]
<ideas-hub> X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<ideas-hub> Release Date: 2011-12-16
<ideas-hub> [    18.480] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<ideas-hub> [    18.480] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
<FloodBot1> ideas-hub: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Corey> Jeez, don't paste logs into here. Really, this is basic, ideas-hub.
<wdonkey> hahahahahaha
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: that is a Hardy kernel
<arianit> Hi, Unity option has disappeared from LightDM screen after I installed and remove Gnome 3.8 PPA
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: Hardy is EOL on the desktop
<wdonkey> when he said "heres the log" i was waiting for it
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub:  a LONG time ago
<aneks> ActionParsnip, no idea, I'm running Ubuntu on it's own and grub doesn't really show up on boot, but when I'm shutting down the screen is shrunk to maybe 640x480 or so
<ideas-hub> hallo
<ideas-hub> am i back on
<Corey> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Corey> ideas-hub: You are.
<ActionParsnip> aneks: then why set it if you have no idea?
<ideas-hub> good
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: Hardy is EOL
<ses1984> i'm trying to install 12.04 64 from a netboot install, i can boot into the installer
<ses1984> but after selecting a mirror and getting to the "download installer components" step, i just get a blank purple screen and nothing happens
<stree> they enable netboot for the driver is working ok
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: its support ended in May 11, 2011
<ideas-hub> ok whats that
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: Hard is Ubuntu 8.04
<ses1984> if i drop into a shell and cat /var/log/syslog it looks like net-retriever gets and checks three keys, says they're good, then does nothing
<ActionParsnip> *hardy
<aneks> ActionParsnip, I did a reboot and pressed shift to load grub, went into the grub cli mode and did vbeinfo, 1920x1080 is one of the supported modes, that's why I changed it.
<Corey> ideas-hub: There have been... nine versions of Ubuntu released since Hardy. :-)
<ideas-hub> cant be
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: it is no longer supported in any way
<ideas-hub> i used a ubuntu 11 cd
<ideas-hub> anyway
<wdonkey> you've been lied to ideas-hub
<stree> but there anyway to do with fedora 18 pausing?
<compex> how come gedit in the repos is so old T_T
<johnjohn101> 5 years since 8.04 was released.  linux/ubuntu is much much improved
<ideas-hub> i guess its code for new distro]
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: it is the hardy kernel, so you will need to get the kernel for your release, or you are using Hardy
<Corey> ideas-hub: What you're asking for is the equivalent of support for Windows98. :-)
<stree> a gui asking for a reasonable amount of time?
<ideas-hub> huh
<ActionParsnip> aneks: run:    sudo apt-get install v86d hwinfo; sudo hwinfo --framebuffer
<compex> anyone know if I can get the deb for a more recent release of gedit? I don't want to compile from source.. google hasn't been helpful
<Corey> compex: What about launchpad's search?
<bmxscott1993> how do i get my second hard drive to stay mounted
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | compex
<ubottu> compex: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ideas-hub> ok your confusing me now
<bmxscott1993> when tuning off and on
<adamk_> ideas-hub, That log file was from the machine where the game works fine?
<Corey> ideas-hub: cat /etc/issue says what?
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993: add it in /etc/fstab and it will mount (well, the partition will mount, you can't mount drives)
<Malimbar> Alright, here is the error message Backup is giving me: http://pastebin.com/MQpiTS4y
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: read the top few lines of your own output
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: "2.6.24-29-server " yes?
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=2.6.24-29-server%20ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: see it has 'Hardy' written all over it?
<greedhxh> ..
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases   here is a list of future, supported and not-supported releases https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<adamk_> To be fair, that's the build operating system, not necessarily the running operating system.
<ideas-hub> ok can you translate that to english please
<aneks> ActionParsnip, just did, what's it supposed to do?
<ideas-hub> not machine code
<BluesKaj> bmxscott1993, do a sudo fdisk -l find the /dev/sdX assigned to it and then run blkid for the UUID and it as an entry in your /etc/fstab file
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: its not machine code in any way
<netlar> I just got a bluetooth 4.0 adapter, Is there a resource for configuring it on 13.04?
<ideas-hub> it is to me
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: you are usin gan ancient release which is no longer supported in any way
<ideas-hub> brb
<adamk_> ideas-hub, Use http://pastebin.com/ to show us the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file from the machine where the game works.  Do *not* paste it here.
<stree> didnt grep drv /var/log/xorg
<ActionParsnip> aneks: it shows the resolution you can do in framebuffer mode
<stree> the framebuffer
<ideas-hub> ok back
<ideas-hub> that was it
<ideas-hub> and that was the machine using mint
<ideas-hub> 13
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: mint isnt supported here
<ideas-hub> thats fine
<ideas-hub> cos this one here is ubuntu
<adamk_> ideas-hub, So the game works fine in Mint, but not Ubuntu.  Then you need to see what the difference is in the software between those two machines.
<ideas-hub> it worked fine here aswell
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: maybe the newer xorg in the newer versions doesn't like your GPU
<ideas-hub> before i removed the external gpu
<aneks> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/W9qdHWWK that's what I get
<ideas-hub> or maybe the game didnt adapt to the onboard one
<Juular> there is a WD 1TB external power hard drive that will not show any file and folder when u enter in it but it give back a report that you have 800MB free . so i want my movies back can anyone help ?
<adamk_> ideas-hub, So you've already determined that the intel GPU can't run the game, but the external one can.  So what are you asking for help with?
<ideas-hub> eg (gpu 1 = 1024,768   gpu 0 = 800 ,600)
<Malimbar> no ideas on what Backup is doing then?
<ActionParsnip> aneks: the highest res you can do in framebuffer mode is 1280x800 , not 1920x1080
<ideas-hub> yea
<ideas-hub> but the mint pc does run it
<ideas-hub> and thats at 800 , 600
<ideas-hub> res
<adamk_> ideas-hub, So, again, find out what the difference in software is between those machines.
<ActionParsnip> ideas-hub: maybe the xorg version like the gpu and acn do it
<aneks> ActionParsnip, so the line should be GRUB_GFXMODE="1280x800" instead? :)
<ActionParsnip> Juular: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe remove feature
<Juular> ActionParsnip: nope :'(
<ActionParsnip> aneks: yes as that is as high as you can go....you can't just choose what you want without seeing what is possible
<ActionParsnip> Juular: thats why then you are mistreating your hardware
<ruby_on_tails> how can i remove the history of commands i typed in my terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Juular: plug it back in to the system (Windows if it is NTFS) and chkdsk the partition, then in the system tray, use the safe eject feature and you will find its ok
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: delete the ~/.bash_history    file
<aneks> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<Aison> after upgrade to raring two of my four upgraded machines show just a blinking underline after grub
<Aison> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: then touch it to recreate it :)
<ruby_on_tails> Aison: i just typed a password in the terminal
<Juular> ActionParsnip: window$ keepo telling me format the hard ?
<ActionParsnip> Juular: not good
<ActionParsnip> Juular: this is WHY the feature is there. It's not there for kicks
<ruby_on_tails> ok i deleted that entry
<ruby_on_tails> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ruby_on_tails: that works too ;)
<ideas-hub> ok this one is 1.7.6.7
<ideas-hub> the mint pc is 1.7.6.12
<ActionParsnip> Juular: you could try foremost on the partition, you will need another 1Tb space to spit any and all file to as they are found. You will lose folder and file data but the files may be ok
<ideas-hub> hallo
<ideas-hub> ok
<ActionParsnip> Juular: or just use your backups
<ideas-hub> brb need a crap
<ActionParsnip> Juular: I assume you have a backup
<OerHeks> ideas-hub check xorg version  >  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<balls> hey
<balls> how can I speed ubutu up
<Juular> ActionParsnip: condolences to myself . idont have any backups . so i think i will loose some right ?
<balls> i have 2gb system memory
<ses1984> i'm trying to install 12.04 64 (also tried on 11.10) from a netboot install, i can boot into the installer
<ideas-hub> on this one or the mint one
<ses1984> but after selecting a mirror and getting to the "download installer components" step, i just get a blank purple screen and nothing happens
<balls> i gave it 564mb og ram, it runs in virtualbox
<balls> of ram*
<ses1984> here are the logs (for 11.10 attempt) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623132/
<ideas-hub> this one = ubuntu
<balls> ubuntu 13.4, desktop edition, just installed it
<ActionParsnip> Juular: if foremost doesn't do well, then yes
<Juular> ActionParsnip: thanks for your adve
<Juular> avice *
<Juular> advice**
<ActionParsnip> balls: try using a lighter deskto psession like LXDE
<ideas-hub> this is wasting my time
<ideas-hub> dont bother
<ideas-hub> ill try and fix it myself
<lemin> ideas-hub: what is
<Corey> Juular: A cheap lesson on the value of backups. :-)
<lemin> Corey: what is
<Juular> Corey: yes thats true
<Corey> lemin: Try to keep up. :-)
<lemin> :)
<umib0zu> anyone here know a good open source flash editor?
<Tex_Nick> 13.04 with Gnome-Fallback Desktop ... occassionally i'm unable to minimize a window with the window minimize button ... i have to right click on the window tab on the bottom panel and choose unmaximize ... this is happening on two different PC's and a variety of applications ... is this happening to anyone else ?
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: the fallback is full of weirdness like that
<lemin> So true
<wilee-nilee> So, I have had a loss of suspend in raring, had it previously, kernel 3.8.0-19 seems to be the culprit, not sure how, lol.
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : lol ... guess i just need to wait for a fix ... BTW haven't chatted with you in a while ... hope all goes well with you :-)
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: if you use xfce, you will get a familiar 2 panel session without all the wierd fallback weirdness
<ActionParsnip> Tex_Nick: you can installl xfce4 and get a minimal xfce session, your gnome apps will run without issue
<Tex_Nick> ActionParsnip : ok thanks for the tip ... i'll give that a try :-)
<burning_man> hello. my wifi-connection is very unstable. i've got an intel wifi link 5100 AGN, n-mode disabled, connected to a tp-link AP (current firmware) with wpa2/aes encryption. any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> Additionally early on this suspend problem was fixed with the removal of /etc/pm/sleep.d this has not worked. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104119
<Corey> burning_man: Are other devices also unstable on that AP?
<Corey> burning_man: Also check logs. Are you sure you're disassociating, or is it possibly that your connection itself is crappy?  Fault isolation. :-)
<Toph2> in ubuntu 12.04, when i suspend (power management settings) the computer, downloads happening aren't recognized as active and are disrupted when it suspends,, how do I change that other than never suspending?
<jhutchins_wk> burning_man: Wifi is inherently unstable.  There's not a lot you can do in software to improve it.  Possibly relocate or reorient the AP.
<jhutchins_wk> burning_man: Possibly try using a different channel.
<burning_man> no, Corey - my other devices are not unstable
<jhutchins_wk> Toph2: You need to figure out what suspending actually does.  You can't suspend and have downloads continue, it doesn't work that way.
<Toph2> jhattara,,, is there a workabout?
<burning_man> jhutchins_wk, Corey - it runs fine with windows 7 on the same device
<abdou> hi
<Sazpaimon_> is there any way to make a synaptics touchpad work simmilarly to how it does on windows?
<Sazpaimon_> I managed to get circular and two finger scrolling activated, but it's not very clean, I need to make much wider circles and the amount by which it scrolls is way too much
<Sazpaimon_> also, when a second display is hooked up, the accelleration goes crazy
<Meris> Running Ubuntu 12.04 64Bit (Unity 3D) I want to specifiy an application that is not listed in the Nautilus list after "Open With". Normally I can browse to open a certain application, but Ubuntu does not show that option with .air files. I have installed Adobe Air, but it does a) not appear on the list of applications. b) Nautilus does not let me browse to a certain location. These restrictions make me mad.
<GeminiDomino> I'm trying to set up postfix with SMTP AUTH on 12.04 but the guide on help.ubuntu.com seems to be out of date with regard to dovecot configuration. Does anyone know of another resource?
<bazhang> #dovecot and #postfix GeminiDomino
<bazhang> Meris, did you mean MIME types?
<h00k> GeminiDomino: you may want to try #ubuntu-server as well
<GeminiDomino> Thanks
<Meris> bazhang, it does show up as a MIME type yes, but I want to be in full control here. I want to choose an application that is *not* listed in the app list.
<bazhang> Meris, and where is air installed
<MonkeyDust> Meris  from the Adobe website : "Note: Beginning June 14 2011, Adobe AIR is no longer supported for desktop Linux distributions."
<Meris> bazhang, Adobe Air is installed in /opt/Adobe AIR I believe the binary that runs the abomination is called libCore.so
<Enemtee> hello, i'm having a problem with getting sound from hdmi to another source in 13.04, what's the best solution?
<Meris> MonkeyDust, I know. But no matter what kind of file I want to open. *I* want to be in full control. I don't need Nautilus hiding options I want to see. I'm used to this kind of behaviour on Windows and MacOSX. It is one of the prime reasons I switched to a Linux environment. I want to be in control, All the time.
<MonkeyDust> Meris  ask the developpers (how) to implement it in nautilus - /join #ubuntu-app-devel may be useful
<MonkeyDust> Meris  or submit the idea in !brainstorm
<Meris> MonkeyDust, sorry, I have neither the knowledge nor the time to make that happen.
<trism> Meris: you can add and remove assocations with ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list , had to use it recently to remove a couple assocations that aren't listed in the nautilus properties anymore
<rAg3nix> i want to run a command automatically when i lock the screen , any idea how i can do that ?
<Meris> MonkeyDust, trism, thank you trism. Much obliged. I'll get cracking.
<MonkeyDust> Meris  linux is open source, no need to crack
<Meris> MonkeyDust, It's just a matter of expression in British English, not related at all to cracking software or (remote) systems.
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: AdobeAir for linux, is a dead project... i'm not sure how much interest they'll get for implementing features/fixing bugs for it...  just sayin'
<daincredibleholg> hi
<MonkeyDust> Meris  hope you can get it done, sounds interesting
<rAg3nix> i want to run a command automatically when i lock/unlock the screen , any idea how i can do that ?
<Meris> zykotick9, yes, unfortunately, some developers took the easy way out and developed for the abomination that is Adobe Air. The programs themselves are beautiful and very useful, but the system below it stinks. Same with DotNet.
<Meris> MonkeyDust, I think I'll get it done using trism's advice.
<daincredibleholg> i have a server runing ubuntu 12.04 that hosts a virtualbox installation. in this virtualbox I have a ubuntu 12.10 server that should be available via ipv6. the host has ipv6 connectivity thru tunnelbroker.net (HE). This works. I followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6#Configure_your_Ubuntu_box_as_a_IPv6_router but it does not work.
<daincredibleholg> the guest system get's a ipv6
<daincredibleholg> but it cannot ping thru ipv6 and I can not ping it itself.
<daincredibleholg> any ideas?
<daincredibleholg> on the guest system no iptables are running
<NERDUS> Hi guys
<shad0w1e> hi- will [ -t 1 ] return false in a boot init script? This is on 12.04. thanks
<rAg3nix> i want to run a command automatically when i lock/unlock the screen , any idea how i can do that ?
<houser> why do i have to execute the command synclient TouchpadOff=1 a randum number of times from 5 to 100 before the touchpad is actually being disabled?
<hipsterZues> quit
<agliodbs> hey, I'm on quantal and I just accidentally deleted my /etc/apt/sources.list file.  where can I find a copy of the file as originally installed?  or is there an easier way to restore it?
<MonkeyDust> agliodbs  try deleting the config file(s) in .config
<decci> I just installed Xrdp on my linux desktop  but after i tried to connect with RDP i got the following problem:  desktop doesnt load, and see a granular screen
<decci> http://kepfeltoltes.hu/130501/Screen_shot_2013-05-01_at_5.11.50_PM_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.png
<decci> any idea how to fix it?
<agliodbs> MonkeyDust: .config where?
<agliodbs> and why would deleting them help?
<compdoc> decci, I think the only way to ake it work is by installing gnome-session-fallback
<decci> compdoc: What all package do I need?
<ebernhardson> i have two screens, i would really like to remove the unity sidebar thingie from the second screen so its only on the first, how can i do that?
<compdoc> decci, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<decci> compdoc: Let me try
<compdoc> decci, I couldnt get vnc to work for 12.11 or 13.04, but I found a website to automatically install xrdp and x11rdp, and I think all it did differenly that what I did was to install gnome-session-fallback. the site is:  http://scarygliders.net/2012/06/20/x11rdp-o-matic-and-rdpsesconfig-version-2/
<madprops> for some reason my ubuntu is not simply werking. my update manager asks me to install updates, i click yes, window disappears, it reappears after some time asking to install the same updates
<ebernhardson>  well .. i guess will just brute force then (metacity --replace) until i can figure it out later
<MonkeyDust> agliodbs  in ~/.config/
<agliodbs> MonkeyDust: why would deleting files from there help?
<MonkeyDust> agliodbs  yes, from the appropriate folder, if it's there
<compdoc> decci, I use the MS rdp client to connect now, and will probably switch all my servers to it
<compdoc> its pretty nice
<Corey> madprops: Force it with apt-get instead.
<Meris> bazhang, MonkeyDust, actually the binary blob installer didn't tell where it installed it's files. I was looking at an earlier Air 1.0 install.  No matter, I'll find it out eventually...
<anew> how can i search for a file from cli in ubuntu?
<jrib> anew: locate or find
<anew> find file.whatever
<shasha_> lubuntu che demone grafico usa?
<zykotick9> anew: "find / -iname foo" will search all of / for upper&lower case foo
<Meris> !it | shasha_
<anew> cool thx
<ubottu> shasha_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<shasha_> ops sorry wrong click
<anew> buongiorno!
<anew> lol
<zykotick9> anew: you also might want to add " 2>/dev/null" at the end, to get rid of errors
<shasha_> what graphic deamon use lubuntu?
<Meris> shasha_, Could you elaborate what you mean with daemon here? Do you mean the X-Server, the Window Manager the Desktop Environment or something else?
<shasha_> Meris: i mean X-Server
<shasha_> Meris: and desktop enviroment
<mynt> Does anyone recognize this symbol? I saw it at linux fest northwest and I'm trying to identify it. http://imgur.com/iys9cnL
<Meris> shasha_, Lubuntu uses LXDE as DEsktop Environment on top of OpenBox as Window Manager. The X-Server is just X.org
<aguitel>   how is running "mate desktop enviroment " in ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> aquitel mate is not in the repo's, its a mint DE
<olegb> aguitel: google says http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-mate-14-desktop-in-ubuntu.html (and alot of other hits)
<Meris> aguitel, there is probably a ppa for mate that works on ubuntu. No support though.
<aguitel> Meris, ok
<tute> hello, i have a question about running software on ubuntu, but i'm not sure if this is the place to ask. i'm running ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS, and i'm trying to get wine to install. i tried installing wine1.3, wine1.4, and wine1.5, from both the software center and from the terminal. im getting this error in the terminal when i try to install wine1.5 http://pastebin.com/DvevPxN0
<tute> does anybody have any idea what i can do to get it to install?
<Sazpaimon_> alright, back to windows I guess. This touchpad behavior is making it unusable
<agliodbs> MonkeyDust: I found a better solution: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<agliodbs> Sazpaimon_: what hardware?
<Sazpaimon_> agliodbs, synaptics
<ghyths> hello guys
<Sazpaimon_> circular scrolling scrolls too fast, and when I plug in a second display, the movement speed goes haywire
<agliodbs> Sazpaimon_: what computer?
<Sazpaimon_> sager NP9170
<agliodbs> Sazpaimon_: I'm using an ASUS with a synaptics touchpad, works great
<agliodbs> although IIRC I had to tweak it
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<agliodbs> Sazpaimon_: look for guides on tweaking the ASUS Zenbook for Ubuntu
<agliodbs> there's a few, and I know the touchpad was addresse
<Sazpaimon_> agliodbs, I've already done a bunch of tweaking to even get circular scrolling to work
<agliodbs> circular scrolling?
<Sazpaimon_> I still cannot resolve the fact that the horizontal speed goes crazy when plugging in a second display and moving it to the side
<Sazpaimon_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Circular_Scrolling
<Sazpaimon_> also, the motions I need to make to get circular scrolling to work is not good at all, compared to windows
<pierce> so something I installed pulled in nvidia dependencies on my intel graphics laptop, and now even after removing nvidia stuff, GLX is still way broken.  Anyone have any magical suggestions?
<Sazpaimon_> no matter what I set the delta to, it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't
<Sazpaimon_> but more than anything, the horizontal speed when having a second display is the biggest issue
<Jays> Hi
<Sazpaimon_> Jays, please dont PM me
<Jays> Sorry m new.
<swazzy_> hey guys
<bjorkintosh> i use the shell quite often, and i had guake installed, but it fails to work in unity.
<bjorkintosh> is there a replacement for that?
<daftykins> ! hi| Jays
<daftykins> whoops
<daftykins> !hi| Jays
<Jays> Hey
<daftykins> oh man it's a fail kind of day
<Pici> daftykins: psst, there is no !hi
<daftykins> aww :(
<daftykins> it's been so long i'm remembering other channels' bots
<daftykins> not even a welcome?
<swazzy_> i have a small problem. in my media dir i have a problem mounting one of my hdd?
<Jays> Welcome daftykins
<Pici> daftykins: You can say "hi" yourself :)
<daftykins> Pici: don't be so patronising :P
<Jays> daftykins: Reply hm
<daftykins> anyway, if you have a question ask away in here Jays
<Jays> Ok
<daftykins> that be how it works!
<swazzy_> it just says usb0 but it's not a usb it's an internal hdd
<Jays> Hi
<swazzy_> slave drive for storage
<swazzy_> how do fix this problem?
<djQuery> dang both rhythmbox and banshee keep crashing when trying to synch with my lg spirit
<doc_tuna> ?DCC CHAT ┌∩┐(◣_◢)┌∩┐
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<daftykins> swazzy_: are you familiar with the command line?
<bjorkintosh> n/m i found my answer.
<madprops> daftykins, what is that?
<agliodbs> Sazpaimon_: oh.  I use two-finger scolling, whichi works fine
<daftykins> madprops: -_-
<daftykins> swazzy_: ...
<swazzy_> yes
<daftykins> swazzy_: are you familiar with the command line? to help fix your drive problem
<tute> how long does it generally take for a question to be answered here?
<swazzy_> some what
<Sazpaimon_> agliodbs, and do you not run into the dual screen issue?
<tgm4883> tute, depends on the question
<daftykins> swazzy_: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "df -h" please
<Sazpaimon_> or do you not use dual screens?
<tute> tgm4883: about 10 minutes ago i asked a question about getting wine running on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> tute  10 minutes, that's 500 lines of text
<tgm4883> MonkeyDust, it was actually 20 minutes ago
<swazzy_> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<swazzy_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders, total 156301488 sectors
<swazzy_> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<swazzy_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<swazzy_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> swazzy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swazzy_> Disk identifier: 0x00099cd9
<Jays> Lol
<daftykins> go go gadget pastebin
<tgm4883> tute, looks like repo's not synced maybe
<mike21491> it's not the old-school lenovo
<genii-around> Looks like a pretty old hd
<tgm4883> tute, I'd try a 'apt-get -f install' and see what it tries to do
<tute> ok
<tute> tgm4883: didnt do anything
<Ponch0> I have ubuntu gnome remix 13.04, is it normal that I don't have the privacy tab in settings?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | swazzy_, Floodbots are bots, they can't help you.
<ubottu> swazzy_, Floodbots are bots, they can't help you.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> Ponch0, I would think so
<swazzy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623482/
<Ponch0> thanks
<daftykins> swazzy_: so can you tell which drive is which? looks like you have a Windows NTFS partition on all 3
<tgm4883> Ponch0, since gnome remix isn't done by canonical, and the privacy stuff is for Unity lenses
<daftykins> i see 1 x 80GB Windows, 1 x 200GB Windows, 1 x 160GB Windows and Linux
<swazzy_> indeed
<daftykins> swazzy_: which one do you want to be your storage then? :>
<swazzy_> i have named my hdd media boxx, media boxxx
<mike21491> serstovik
<mike21491> jono
<k1l> mike21491: no bot/scripts in here please
<mike21491> no problem friend
<swazzy_> but my hdd mounts but its says usb0
<Jays> Bi
<daftykins> swazzy_: hmm, is it one of those 3 then?
<tute> does anybody in here have any experience with wine on ubuntu 12.04
<swazzy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623504/
<k1l> tute: sure people have experience with wine. just ask a specific question but be aware of that:
<k1l> !wine | tute
<ubottu> tute: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<swazzy_> both i have two of them media boxx and media boxxx
<tute> k1l: i asked a couple times and got no response. my question is pretty general. i want to know why it's not installing on my machine
<tute> k1l: i posted a log from trying to install 1.5 from terminal, one sec
<swazzy_> one mounts properly but the other does not
<Jays> Hu all
<tute> k1l: http://pastebin.com/DvevPxN0
<Jays> Quit clowning around
<daftykins> swazzy_: so it's /dev/sda1. that's one messed up disk+partition setup you have there
<adamk_> tute, Are you using any 3rd party repos?
<tute> adamk_: nope, the only other repo i used besides default are what most tutorials told me to use, ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<adamk_> So you are using a 3rd party repo :-)
<tute> adamk_: and i only added that one after trying it without adding that repo and failing
<tute> adamk_: didnt know that was 3rd party. i only used it because it wouldnt work without it (and its still not working)
<k1l> tute: so this is a 3rd party repo. better ask that maintainer what is wrong with his packages
<tute> k1l: see my response to adamk, it didnt work without that repo either, i got the same error
<swazzy_> brb im gonna paste another so u can see what's really going on
<adamk_> tute, Did you try 'apt-get -f install' before adding the wine ppa?
<k1l> tute: show a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a pastebin
<tute> adamk_: yes i did, and k1l ok
<pierce> apt-get purge nvidia-*   fixed my GLX issues (yay)
<mcnesium> my phpmyadmin problem i stated earlier seems to be a problem with the symlinks in ubuntu 13.04: http://superuser.com/questions/590208/phpmyadmin-symlinks-error-after-upbuntu-upgrade --- are there any other reports that there are problems with symlinks ?
<swazzy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623524/
<tute> k1l: oh i didnt do an upgrade earlier, only an update.too much text for my scrollback buffer, let me finish this update first then ill do it again and paste
<swazzy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623526/
<swazzy_> do you see what i was talking about?
<niranjan> Trying to install 13.04 on virtual box, installer is stuck at retrieving 40/102 files
<niranjan> This is second try, first try also got stuck at same location
<swazzy_> /dev/sdb1
<k1l> mike21491: did you turn off that bot?
<swazzy_> instead of having /media/Media boxxx it has /media/usb0
<daftykins> niranjan: is your ISO corrupt?
<daftykins> swazzy_: i don't see any mention of USB at all
<niranjan> daftykins: It's possible, but for second try, downloaded it again from ubuntu website. Will give it another try
<swazzy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623526/
<daftykins> niranjan: hash the file against the hashes online to double check
<niranjan> daftykins:Thanks, will confirm again
<swazzy_> dafty so u see it now?
<daftykins> swazzy_: that's a different partition on a different drive
<daftykins> swazzy_: maybe you used to use it as an external and so it's mounting it to /media/usb0 ?
<swazzy_> thats the problem it's suppose to say media boxxx
<daftykins> swazzy_: the other partition already does
<daftykins> /dev/sda1                                               76710908  13950928  62759980  19% /media/Media Boxx
<daftykins> /dev/sdb1                                              199141708 165559924  33581784  84% /media/usb0
<daftykins> they're two different partitions on two different drives :D
<bugtraq> omg
<daftykins> omg
<bugtraq> sorry estoy probando el bugtraq
<swazzy_> right but i named the other one media boxxx i just added another x to it
<swazzy_> so why is it saying /media/usb0 instead of media boxxx?
<daftykins> swazzy_: *shrug* where are you typing these names?
<swazzy_> lol
<daftykins> anyways it's food o'clock here in BST land
<swazzy_> so it won't be difficult for me to know which one is which
<swazzy_> so i named my hdd
<swazzy_> i don't think naming my hdd is the problem
<mike21491> sendaljepit
<swazzy_> but when i go to my media dir and throw the usb0 dir to the trash dir that's when it doesn't mount
<vlad_starkov> Question: What is the best pretty safest method to upgrade LTS distr? sudo apt-get upgrade OR sudo aptitude upgrade ?
<kmicu> Any PPA with Perl 5.16 for raring?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 12.10, and can not connect to Internet with cable. Does anybody know what should I do?
<emx> is there a cache-directory where ubuntu stores temporary files in that i can delete to gain some space on th harddrive?
<decci> Any idea how to Install a Touchscreen driver in my Ubuntu 12.04
<gdoteof> so I put 13.04 on my buddy's laptop, an upgrade not a fresh install.  he is getting what appears to be totally random crashes/shutdowns..
<yeats> emx: this thread has some tips: http://askubuntu.com/questions/5980/how-do-i-free-up-disk-space
<gdoteof> best i can do is : http://i.imgur.com/QR4vIus.jpg
<gdoteof> is anyone experiencing anything similar or have any idea what's going on
<gdoteof> its a dell inspiron
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 12.10, and can not connect to Internet with cable. Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtaba> Should I re-install a driver or something?
<jdale> hi all
<jdale> mojtaba: no
<jdale> ethernet drivers are pre included
<mojtaba> Hi, I am using ubuntu 12.10, and can not connect to Internet with cable. Does anybody know what should I do?
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, patebin , ifconfig
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: I am currently connected to the internet with wireless.
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, and don't keep repeating your question
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: ok
<jdale> MoTec:  check your cable
<mojtaba> jdale: I have test it before.
<jdale> ..
<jdale> try it again
<sdglsdgkjgda> My touchpad left click stops working after a while on my laptop, and is only fixed by a reboot. What could be going on?
<BluesKaj> jdale, this is 2nd or 3rd time he's been here with this problem
<emx> yeats, thanks
<emx> apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.5.* <-- i gained 1.4 GiB space (!)
<groober> hello. the gist: i need to get ubuntu on my flash drive. currently on os x. only CLI installation
<groober> guide at: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<emx> it should be hardcoded in the package manager that unused kernels are removed (maybe keeping the last one for fallback)
<groober> i'm stuck at executing dd. error "/bin/dd: /bin/dd: cannot execute binary file"
<Neytiri> hi i have a new 2 day old install of 12.04 and it booted 2 times now i cant get the system to boot, something about unsabel to mount root FS, even safemode cant boot the system
<mike21491> it just freezes when i have no problems on my windows partition
<jdale> hm Neytiri  did you sledt Hindi os that your main language ?
<jdale> select
<Neytiri> 12.04 is my main and ONLY os installed onthis sytem
<groober> hope repeating doesn't hurt. the gist: i need to get ubuntu on my flash drive. currently on os x. only CLI installation
<groober> guide at: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<groober> i'm stuck at executing dd. error "/bin/dd: /bin/dd: cannot execute binary file"
<lemin> My stuff
<Neytiri> what can i do to get my system to boot again?
<lemin> Neytiri: power it down
<BluesKaj> Neytiri, can you describe what's happening or not happening
<codepython777> any upstart users here who can give me some help on using it.
<Neytiri> i  rebooted my system, after a update, and now it cant mount the root fs, i tried in safemode and still no luck
<lemin> Neytiri: just restart
<Neytiri> and lemin youe comments in my private message are not helpful,  i tried restarting several times before comming here after boting up via live cd
<DJones> !behelpful | lemin
<ubottu> lemin: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<BluesKaj> Neytiri, have you tried nomodeset ?
<Neytiri> no, how would i try that?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Neytiri
<ubottu> Neytiri: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Neytiri> ah, but would that keep it from mounting the foor fs, after a kernl update
<Neytiri> well its worth a shot i'll be back in a min after testing it
<redj_> hey there. having a problem on mbp running 12.10 where when I try to ping it does the dns lookup fine but then i get no packets back
<ovando> Hola a todos los linuxeros
<bekks> redj_: How do you check wether you actually get packets back?
<redj_> 100% packet loss after i ended the ping
<Diesel3000> Is there a command that I can use through the shell of a live boot cd to install ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Diesel3000,  you want a text based installer you mean?
<BluesKaj> Diesel3000, why ?
<redj_> any ideas why the dns would be okay but ping would fail?
<bekks> redj_: Some firewall blocking it.
<Dr_willis> Ping requests can be filtered out by the other machines firewallsettings
<meet> can pidgin me made to integrate with gnome 3 as good as empathy?
<Quest>  if the /home/user123 is encrypted (ubuntu) and shadows file is overwritten , the theif boots with the new password of user123 . will he access the /home/user123?
<redj_> should i try traceroute to see where I'm caught?
<mike21491> boo can you open up a chat window between us agan?
<Diesel3000> Because im trying to load ubuntu 32 server to a old box I have though it wont copy from the live USB
<Diesel3000> The computer that im using doesnt have a CD Drive for the install and fails using the USB
<Dr_willis> Diesel3000,  the pc boots from the Server Install USB, but fails to install? but it does boot from a Desktop Install USB?
<redj_> alright i'm going to do a traceroute and see where i get lost
<Diesel3000> Dr_willis: I had loaded the USB using UNetbootin with the latest version of 32bit server the hard drive in the computer im trying to load to is brandnew after the check of the keyboard and during the fist start of the install process before it has you setup the network connections it fails. So im kinda in a rock and a hard place because I dont have a CD drive I can swap over to the old crashbox
<Diesel3000> though I need the install of server
<glassresistor> ok having a issue with 12.04 went in and installed cinnamon via ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable then went back to unity and its got no taskbar
<Dr_willis> Diesel3000,  so you used Unetbootin to do a server install TO the first partition of the hard drive?
<Diesel3000> I didnt even get that far, it said there was an issue with pulling the data from the USB and wouldnt allow me to move forward from there there
<Dr_willis> So the USB was made incorectly, or the iso file used was 'bad'. Thats the core of the problem  Diesel3000 ?
<Dr_willis> what was the exact error the  usb said when you booted it? theres some old issues with server installs from USB where it fails to see the ISO file on the usb
<Diesel3000> I might assume. It will allow configuring of the network with DHCP as im trying again now.. standby
<Neytiri> well that didnt work but i have  the actual error  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)        comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.5.0-27-generic
<Neytiri> any idea what i can do to fix this?
<slimer_> my internet down
<Diesel3000> Dr_willis: looks like everything is on its way right now, wierd because on the first 3 installs I had nothing but a problem so we will see
<wittybear> Just been hitting my head against a wall to do with permissions. Turns out that you need to log out/in again to change the groups you are a member of - there is no indication of this being necessary in the GUI tools or the command line tools. Shouldn't this get added?
<groober> i need to get ubuntu on my flash drive. currently on os x.  guide at ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx stuck at step 8
<groober> error: "dd: /dev/disk1: Permission denied"
<Dr_willis> wittybear,  seen this mentioned/asked befor..    not with gui tools however. You are corredt. when you change a users groups you MUST log out/back in for them to get changed
<Neytiri> groober:  seems like you dont have permission to do that, try the comand with sudo
<groober> i'm doing that with su
<ggherdov> "would you like to install youtube for extra features and quicker access?" seriously, what's wrong with firefox on ubuntu? it's kind of annoying
<Dr_willis> ggherdov,  its just asking to enable the youtube webapp icon.
<groober> i'm not in sudoers, can't change right now
<groober> but i have admin password, so su
<Dr_willis> ggherdov,  webapps is a 'new' feature in 12.04+ i belive.   neat idea.. but dosent work that well
<bekks> groober: by default, there is root/admin password in Ubuntu.
<codepython777> is upstart installed by default on ubuntu?
<wittybear> thanks Dr_willis... I might see if there is an open issue regarding this.... until you've run into the problem then its not obvious
<Dr_willis> codepython777,  yes.
<ggherdov> Dr_willis: ok
<Jordan_U> groober: What is the exact command you're running?
<bekks> groober: And even having the password for an account in sudoers, you would have to use sudo instead of su
<Neytiri> I am getting this error on boot Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)        comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.5.0-27-generic
<groober> su admin dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
<bd9021> hey im new to linux and ubuntu anyone willing to help
<Dr_willis> bd9021,  state the problem and see who can help
<bd9021> i cant get java to work without manually selecting it
<groober> the error doing it is "/bin/dd: /bin/dd: cannot execute binary file"
<Dr_willis> followed the guide at the !java factoid bd9021 ?
<wittybear> bd9021.. what do you mean by "work"?
<bd9021> how would i fix
<Dr_willis> !java | bd9021
<ubottu> bd9021: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<glassresistor> i install cinnamon and also played around with gnome classic on 12.04, i had to do unity --reset to get my panel back and now super only works if a window is open but not if cursor is over desktop
<glassresistor> i think its still using a diferent application for the desktop
<Jordan_U> groober: That's not how you use su. If you want to run a single command as root with su you would run something like this: su -c "dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m" (note I have *not* checked to be sure that your dd command is correct, and dd can be dangerous).
<bd9021> alright has anyone heard of bcache
<Dr_willis> glassresistor,  try a 'compiz --replace'  ?
<bekks> bd9021: Some people did.
<bd9021> and by work i mean it have to select it manually to play minecraft it wont open auto
<BluesKaj> oops , bouncer went down
<Dr_willis> bd9021,  so your while issue is  getting Minecraft working and thats all?
<Quest>  if the /home/user123 is encrypted (ubuntu) and shadows file is overwritten , the theif boots with the new password of user123 . will he access the /home/user123?
<glassresistor> Dr_willis: just killed everything, in ttyl now
<Jordan_U> Quest: No.
<bd9021> well thats just my example there are a few java chat sites ii cant get to work
<glassresistor> is the desktop still drawn by nautilus?
<Quest> jordan,  why not
<BluesKaj> codepython777, did you see the upstart factoid , my connrection dropped for a few
<bd9021> i assume its cause java wont run auto
<Dr_willis> bd9021,  well for minecraft - start with this guide perhaps. the others may work then.   http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/easily-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu-via.html
<bekks> Quest: Because he didnt change the password that was used to encrypt the hashes used for encryption.
<bd9021> i guess i mean as a default
<Dr_willis> glassresistor,  Nautilys handles the icons on the desktop. but it does not handle the 'superkey'  binding. thats a feature of the window manager. compiz normally.
<Quest> bekks,  Jordan_U   rephrase:  if the /home/user123 is encrypted (ubuntu) and shadows file is overwritten , the theif boots with root account (with the new password) and changes password of user123 . will he access the /home/user123?
<bekks> Quest: Again: No.
<Jordan_U> Quest: Because the way that home directory encryption works is that there is a private key which is used to encrypt all of the files, and there is also a "wrapped" password encrypted version of that key stored. When you login, a PAM module passes your password to a process which uses it to decrypt that wrapped private key, and then uses the private key to decrypt the files. If you give a different password than the one the key is ...
<Jordan_U> ... encrypte with then the private key will fail to decrypt, and thus you also won't be able to decrypt any files.
<dryc-x> Hi
<Jordan_U> Quest: The only way to successfully change the password of a user with an encrypted home directory is by entering their old password (or by knowing the private key used to encrypt their files, which you can generally only get by having the password).
<wittybear> bd9021... is the file you have downloaded a jar file?
<Quest> jordan,  so ignoreing the /etc/shadows file.        even in normal operations, if the root logs in and changes the password of user123  or su user123 and enters /home/user123 , he wont have acces to the files?  not even root?
<wittybear> if so there is an article here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192914/how-run-a-jar-file-with-a-double-click
<bekks> Quest: Correct.
<Quest> Jordan_U,  how to get the private key used to encrypt their files
<bekks> Quest: You have to know the users password.
<bd9021> i know i doawnloaded it but its not showing in my downlaods folder
<Quest> bekks,  so root cannot do ALL
<nanvou> hello, I have a problem with upstart on Ubuntu 12.04 . Even though I submitted a "respaw" stanza, if the program terminate somehow, upstart won't reload it...
<bekks> Quest: Correct.
<Quest> bekks,  good for users, bad for root
<Quest> ok
<Quest> Jordan_U,  how to get the private key used to encrypt their files -- bekks
<bekks> Quest: You have to know the users password.
<Quest> bekks,  thats the only way?
<bekks> Quest: Correct.
<wittybear> night all!
<groober> Jordan_U so it should be: su admin "dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1m"
<jrib> Quest: so are you going to come here and ask this same question every month or what?
<Quest> bekks,  Jordan_U  i assume that when the user123 will change his password himself. it will also change the private key and encrypted /homes keys.
<Quest> jrib,  did i asked this before?
<Jordan_U> Quest: By using ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase (which requires the passphrase the key was wrapped with).
<bekks> Quest: That depends on how the user changes his password - but yes, in general, the user willl change all passwords.
<brandon-dacrib> I am having some trouble with pulseaudio after upgrading to 13.04 and was wondering if I could get some help
<Quest> jrib,  must be a coleege then, we are working on security in office
<jrib> Quest: you would know that
<Guest31542> hello
<Guest31542> I have one problem about install ubuntu 13.04. Can anyone help me?
<groober> Guest31542: just ask
<Jordan_U> Quest: If a user changes their password it will not change the private key, it will only rewrap the wrapped key file using a different password.
<dryc-x> Guest31542, what is your problem>
<Jordan_U> Quest: That way you don't need to decrypt and re-encrypt all your files every time you change your passphrase.
<Quest> Jordan_U,  so at anytime the user can decrypt the /home by the old password also?
<jrib> Quest: you may be interested in the log for this channel for april 7 2013 (just search for "Quest").  Might be helpful.  Feel free to discuss it here too; just stuck me as strange
<bekks> Quest: No.
<Jordan_U> Quest: No, the old wrapped passphrase is deleted when a user changes their password.
<bekks> Quest: There is just one password thats used for wrapping the private key.
<Quest> jrib,  Hm. i wont be, my colleege has his own research and that would be private for me
<Quest> Jordan_U,  oh. nice
<Quest> jordan,  bekks  jrib  one last question. does windows behave the same way? you change a file (overwrite etc/shadows) by a live cd or harddisk access and you enter the new password and login?
<groober> running su imac "dd if=/Users/Sergio/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/rdisk1 bs=1m"
<bekks> Quest: Personally, I dont care how Windows does things.
<groober> gives: No such file or directory
<Neytiri> can someone please help me fix my system, I am getting this error on boot Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)        comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.5.0-27-generic
<jrib> Quest: ##windows can help you with that
<groober> i'm sure the file exist
<bekks> Quest: And Windows doesnt have a etc/shadow.
<Quest> thanks!
<Quest> bekks,  well does it has a smilar way?
<bekks> Quest: 0501 215207 < bekks> Quest: Personally, I dont care how Windows does things. :)
<Guest31542> Ok. I have 2 phisycal SATA drives. /dev/sda is SATA2 and /dev/sdb is SATA3. I have Win8 installed on /dev/sdb. So I wish install ubuntu on /dev/sda. BUT! Installer offer me install ubuntu together with windows on /dev/sdb. However installer also want install GRUB on /dev/sda!
<Rallias> So I've got a small problem... I just did an apt-get upgrade on my server, and now it's detecting a bunch of OS's I don't remember installing... how do I fix that?
<Guest31542> I just can't change another hdd
<Jordan_U> groober: No, it should be exactly the command I gave you.
<nanvou> anyone on upstart ?
<Rallias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623770/
<bekks> !anyone | nanvou
<ubottu> nanvou: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Quest> bekks, ok
<jrib> nanvou: i imagine most people are.  You should just ask your next question
<nanvou> hello, I have a problem with upstart on Ubuntu 12.04 . Even though I submitted a "respaw" stanza, if the program terminate somehow, upstart won't reload it...
<Guest31542> groober: so that is
<nanvou> the program doesn't exit with "0" status
<Big_Stupid> Hi, can anyone tell me how to check my system update history using the default software updater in ubuntu?
<Rallias> OH derp... those are my LXC vm's.
<nanvou> so it SHOULD be restarted, but it doesn't
<groober> Jordan_U: su -cc "..." gives "su: illegal option -- c"
<groober> sorry, su -c
<jrib> nanvou: I don't know but I suggest pastebinning your actual script to see if someone can help
<savio> Big_Stupid check dpkg.log
<cloneG> just  one question: if I install nvidia-current-updates do I need also nvidia-common? ubuntu 12.04, nvidia Geforce 8800 Gt
<Guest31542> any idea why installer won't give me to change install drive?
<Big_Stupid> thanks savio!
<Jordan_U> groober: Please run the exact command I gave, then copy and paste the full command and its output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com , and post the link to it here.
<savio> Big_Stupid np
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, You in the something other option?
<nanvou> here's the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623777/
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: what option you mean to use?
<jrib> nanvou: but there's no "respawn" there?
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, There is a install gui at the bottom is something other it is the manual install.
<nanvou> jrib, yes so that it runs no matter what
<Neytiri> can someone help me fix the kernal panic i am getting after i updated and rebooted
<jrib> nanvou: I'm confused.  Wasn't your complaint that "respawn" was not having an effect?
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, 3rd or 4ty choice in the install guis.
<wilee-nilee> 4th
<nanvou> jrib, >> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2011-January/001383.html (look for respawn)
<nanvou> I tried this approach because respawn had no effect in the first place
<Dr_willis> Guest31542,  you are booting from a live cd. and doing a full install to a hard drive?
<jrib> nanvou: that's a really old document.  Have you checked current documentation?
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: you mean choices frome livecd grub menu or what? In graphical installer I have no options to change hdd to install
<nanvou> jrib, yes http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/ . I went there
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, Honestly with a uefi install you should be using the ubuntu forums.
<groober> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623791/
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: ok, it seems to be best way for right now
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, Do you have the W8 backed up to a external or backed up in case it is bricked?
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: thanks for you trying
<genii-around> groober: My guess would be that you need a username at the end, or a -
<jrib> nanvou: there's #upstart, you may have better luck there
<Big_Stupid> can anyone help with an issue with anki?  I keep getting a 404/cant connect error when I use the program.
<nanvou> jrib, thanks
<nantou> i cannot get slype or ekiga to work correctly. I use ALSA and the sound sounds really bad, like with lots of static electricity
<nantou> things is, the embedded microphone works
<nantou> arecord -D plughw:0,0 -c 2 -r 16000 -f S16_LE - | aplay -D plughw:0,0 -c 2 -r 16000 -f S16_LE - works
<nantou> however, if "c 2" is changed to "c 1", no output
<genii-around> groober: Or a sudo at the front
<Jordan_U> groober: Looks like OSX's syntax is slightly different than GNU su's, try this: su root -c "dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m"
<cloneG> is there something similar to this with nvidia? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<nantou> i have been trying to use alsamixer to get decent sound, but nothing
<nantou> plus, I cannot listen to music with, say, gmusicbrowser and talk to the embedde mic
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cloneG> okay thanks
<ruser> hi, i used the gui package manager to install binary  blob drivers from ati (yes, i know bad idea) and screwed up my X install.  can't fing the package name on command line to remove the binary blob.  Any ideas what's the name?
<Dr_willis> cloneG,  most people just use the addational-drivers tool (or tab) to install the needed drivers
<cloneG> I dont know what to do more! I am going nuts
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: I have backup but I won't touch /dev/sdb.
<Dr_willis> cloneG,  whats your  video card? is it one of those dual video optimius setups?
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, Cool just checking you want to be able to recover under any circumstances. ;)
<cloneG> I ve been trying to make my graphic card work for three days
<cloneG> the point is it s been working like a charm for four months...
<cloneG> and suddenly the frame rate slowered...
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: I just can't understand why installer offer install GRUB on /dev/sda BUT won't install all system there
<cloneG> I lost my patience and reboot..
<cloneG> bad idea
<cloneG> it was the end
<cloneG> I think it is related to kernel upgrade but i cant really tell
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, UEFI is funky the manufacturers have their own tweaked versions. The only place where I have seen any actual help within this context is from a mod on the ubuntu forums that is focused on uefi.
<Dr_willis> you can select older kernels from the Grub Boot Menu.
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: I just can't see /dev/sda on the installer menu! But I can format or create any partions on one.
<BluesKaj> nantou, is pulseaudio installed ?
<groober> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5623811/
<nantou> BluesKaj, yes
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, There is one user on here now who is closer than most, but They have to repond in their own time if they want to.
<cloneG> startx will throw a 'could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0(input/output error)
<Brutusss> does anyone know how to get rid of the more suggestions in the applications menu in 13.04?
<BluesKaj> nantou, pavucontrol ?
<Dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Jordan_U> groober: I give specific commands for a reason, if you think they need to be changed ask me about it, but don't just change it yourself. Please run exactly the command I gave you.
<nantou> BluesKaj, yes
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: very nice)
<k1l> cloneG: dont use startx. start the lightdm
<Brutusss> ubottu: I already did that
<ubottu> Brutusss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brutusss> oh right
<bekks> groober: Line 9 following. It works very well and clearly tells you "admin" has no access to /dev/disk1
<Dr_willis> Brutusss,  askubuntu.com most likely has several  hits on tweaking the dash to remove the lens you dont want
<cloneG> dr.willis what the addational-drivers is? a package?
<Brutusss> Dr_willis: I wan't the lens. i really do. just not the ads
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: I will try to plug out drive with windows and then install ubuntu
<Brutusss> i found it for the other lenses, already put my privacy settings up
<Dr_willis> Brutusss,  thats handled by the shopping-lens package i belive.
<cloneG> k1l: that will get stuck at checking battery state...............[ok]
<Kroach> how can I convert a video into an image sequence? OpenShot has this option but it only ouptuts 320x240  images. Is there any way of getting higher resolution with ffmpeg or something else?
<groober> Jordan_U: well, try #2 is that
<groober> dd: /dev/disk1: Permission denied
<Jordan_U> groober: No, it's not.
<nixnine> is there a keylogger that works in studio?
<wilee-nilee> Guest31542, I can't really help with any confidence other than to direct you to the right place. ;)
<k1l> cloneG: startx doesnt work in ubuntu. start lightdm and see the logs for errors
<Brutusss> Dr_willis: that's what I thought. I removed it from my computer but it's still showing up, but only with applications. i was able to remove them from the other menu options
<Dr_willis> Kroach,   i belive ffmpeg, and mencoder can both convert a video file in to  single image files one image per frame.
<Guest31542> wilee-nilee: I think it can be worked. brb)
 * wilee-nilee know we all have pipe dreams, lol
<cloneG> k1l:  /var/log/Xorrg.0.log ---> [E][E] failed to initialize the nvidia gpu at pci 1:0:0 please check your system's kernel log
<Jordan_U> groober: If you're having trouble retyping the command correctly you can always copy and paste (in fact I would highly recommend doing so, especially when a command you retyped fails).
<k1l> cloneG: first make sure you have the kernel headers installed. then install nvidia-current
<Brutusss> Dr_willis: that site is great :)
<kuranevi> hi
<Brutusss> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.ApplicationsLens display-available-apps false
<Brutusss> that worked :)
<cloneG> k1l: Kern.log ---> NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! NVRM: rm_init_adapter(0) fail
<Brutusss> thank you for the help Dr_willis
<kuranevi> how can i use .dwg files on LibreCAD?
<cloneG> kernel-headers-generic yes sir!
<cloneG> Installed!
<ruser> hi, i used the gui package manager to install binary  blob drivers from ati (yes, i know bad idea) and screwed up my X install.  can't fing the package name on command line to remove the binary blob.  Any ideas what's the pkg name?  can someone quickly look it up for me?  would be much apprecaited.
<cloneG> k1l: kernel-headers-generic already installed
<k1l> cloneG: make sure its the right one for your kernel installed
<cloneG> k1l: how do I know?
<leptone> can anyone recommend a PDF editor that will work with 12.04?
<balachmar> on my laptop I need to use the nvidia drivers, but even though I have them installed, ubuntu 13.04 still loads the nouveau driver. How can I make sure it loads the nvidia driver?
<k1l> cloneG:  dpkg -l |grep linux-headers
<Dr_willis> kuranevi,  google hit for 'librecad dwg' finds --> http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/librecad-gets-native-dwg-importer
<oz6oh> I am looking for people  there know something about strobe in parrallelport programming   strobe shall go on or off
<k1l> cloneG: make sure its matches with your kernel (uname -a)
<savio> leptone editor means an highlighter
<cloneG> k1l: 3.5.0 yes sir! same version the kernel is
<k1l> cloneG: ok. then see the kernel log as mentioned in the error msg you just posted
<leptone> savio, ??
<cloneG> I also posted what it is in
<cloneG> NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed!
<cloneG> k1l: NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed!
<cloneG> k1l: not enough clues for me
<genii-around> balachmar: First, to make sure you have nvidia properly installed, these packages should be installed: linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic linux-source build-essential and dkms    ... then, to make sure nouveau does not load at boot: in /etc/default/grub the line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"    and then: sudo update-grub       then install nvidia-current
<k1l> cloneG: which ubuntu? which video card? which driver? (driver from ubuntu or where from?)
<savio> leptone u need text highlighter in pdf like adobe x
<genii-around> balachmar: Additionally, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   you need it to specify there
<cloneG> k1l: ubuntu 12.04 64 bit nvidia geforce 8800 Gt
<balachmar> genii-around: ok so I need to add the nomodeset kernel option
<cloneG> k1l: driver from swat repo
<oz6oh> I have teamviewer here if some can help me
<cloneG> k1l; nvidia-current-updates
<k1l> cloneG: then please ask the swat guys whats wrong with their drivers
<genii-around> balachmar: If you do: lsmod      ...right now, does it show both nvidia and nouveau ?
<cloneG> k1l:http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<k1l> cloneG: the nvidia in 12.04 didnt have problems with the 8800 and 8600
<lukecarrier> Hi, I have a question regarding graphics drivers. I own a ThinkPad Edge E530, which mostly runs great, except for the fact that I can only boot into an Xfce/Gnome Classic session (12.10 and 13.04 both exhibit this behaviour). The system has dual graphics, which I suspect is the issue... I pasted my lshw output if anyone can spare any advice? Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623851/
<balachmar> genii-around: nope, lsmod only shows nouveau
<cloneG> k1l: I know ! I told you I ve been using the system wonderfully 3d since a couple of weeks
<cloneG> k1l: reinstall ubuntu?
<genii-around> balachmar: I would do the other steps then to ensure the nvidia driver is being built properly. I had this issue early on with 13.04
<groober> back here, i was disconnected
<ruser> hi, i used the gui package manager to install binary  blob drivers from ati (yes, i know bad idea) and screwed up my X install.  can't fing the package name on command line to remove the binary blob.  Any ideas what's the pkg name?  can someone quickly look it up for me?  would be much apprecaited.
<cloneG> k1l: i am starting to consider that chance
<Ben64> cloneG: whats the issue?
<groober> at 22:16
<balachmar> genii-around: ok, I was missing the kernel source at least
<k1l> cloneG: if you use a 3rd party PPA and that breaks your ubuntu its not ubuntus fault.
<genii-around> balachmar: Also here is an xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623857/
<cloneG> k1l: true
<cloneG> k1l: what would you do?
<k1l> cloneG: you could use ppa-purge to remove that and see if its working with the original ubuntu drivers
<groober> Jordan_U: if you answered me, please repeat
<cloneG> k1l: I ll follow your advice
<cloneG> k1l: have a nice day
<Riley-> okay guys this is seriously driving me insane for some reason theres a solid line at the top of flash videos and i can not for the life of me figure out how to fix it because it does it randamly sometimes itll show up and sometimes not
<Jordan_U> groober: You did not run the command I gave you. If you're having trouble retyping the command correctly you can always copy and paste (in fact I would highly recommend doing so, especially when a command you retyped fails).
<k1l> cloneG: i hope that will solve the issue.
<cloneG> k1l: what about forcing /blocking packages in synaptic? is it a good practice?
<Riley-> does anyone know what im talking about i asked the other day and nobody had any ideas and theres nothing on the forums or launchpad
<k1l> cloneG: if you know what you do
<oz6oh> some here know  how to use Strobe in port programming   i shall have strobe high og low
<plusJon> question: Can my computer run Ubuntu? Here are the specs: http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/asus-a7v8x-mx-motherboard/4507-3049_7-31317867.html
<cloneG> k1l: preventing this to happen?
<groober> Jordan_U: you mean   su admin -c "dd if=/Users/Sergio/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m"
<cloneG> k1l: oh yes! I know what I am doing lol
<groober> that's what i did
<b4dave__> hello Ubuntu. I am new and am using the new gnome 13.04 and thought I would say hello and introduce myself.
<Riley-> Anyone? this is seriously driving me crazy
<Jordan_U> groober: And that's not the command I gave you.
<Jordan_U> groober: Would you like me to repeat it?
<groober> yes, please
<Jordan_U> groober: su root -c "dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m"
<oz6oh> some here know  how to use Strobe in port programming   i shall have strobe high og low  ole in denmark
<Dr_willis> Riley-,  checked askubuntu.com ? i cant say ive heard of anyone else with a solid line at the top of flash videos.
<Riley-> ive looked everywere
<Riley-> im seriously about to give up
<Riley-> im almost positive it has to do with notifyosd because it pops up sometimes when i change my volume
<groober> Jordan_U: only difference is root in place of admin. but admin is an administrator of the machine
<Riley-> theres one question about it but nobody replied
<plusJon_> Can Ubuntu run smoothly on my computer? Specs: http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/asus-a7v8x-mx-motherboard/4507-3049_7-31317867.html
<nantou> help appreciated, ALSA, skype and ekiga http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2141100&p=12628760#post12628760
<wilee-nilee> plusJon_Boot a live cd/usb and see.
<Jordan_U> groober: An "administrator" account rarely has root privileges, at most they have rights to use sudo to run commands as root. A command writing directly to a disk device needs to be run as root.
<plusJon> I did, but after
<balachmar> @genii-around, I now have done what you said, rebooted. now my resolution is borked. It is still using nouveau however, nvidia does show up on lsmod now
<plusJon> After I logged in, it was slow and unusable
<wilee-nilee> plusJon, On a cd, are you familiar at all with open source?
<groober> Jordan_U: if i do it with my admin, it reads    dd:   /Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img: No such file or directory
<groober> not permission denied
<plusJon> I had installed via a usb.
<Dr_willis> groober,  sounds like you are using the wrong path or filename
<groober> i copy pasted it
<wilee-nilee> plusJon, Have you tried to get help here to find problems?
<Dr_willis> groober,  whats the exact command you are using?
<groober> actually, drag&drop
<plusJon> That's what I'm doing now. :P
<groober> bash-3.2$ su admin -c "dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m"
<balachmar> @genii-around, I did add nvidia to xorg...
<Ben64> groober: what? why are you using su
<wilee-nilee> plusJon, Cool, always use nicks, so to get help you have to give details of specific problems, generally one at a time. ;)
<Dr_willis> groober,  this is on os-x? i belve the gui does  things with the CASE of filenames. douvble check the path and name with the SHELL.
<plusJon> I made a bootable Ubuntu USB, installed it. Once I logged it, it was so slow it was unusable. Went back to my Windows boot, and I'm seeking help here.
<Dr_willis> groober,  your users actual name is 'myname' ? ;)
<plusJon> wilee-nilee huh?
<Jordan_U> groober: Your earlier pastebin shows that the result of that command was in fact "dd: /dev/disk1: Permission denied". Trust me, this command needs to be run as root, and the exact command I gave you will work (provided you know the root password, which you said earlier that you do).
<groober> Dr_willis: i just drag and dropped the file in terminal. no human errors
<Jordan_U> groober: Is there a reason that you don't want to run the command I gave you?
<wilee-nilee> plusJon, Without any specific details and you having access to ubuntu while on here not much can be done possibly, do you have another computer or a smart phone to access the irc?
<Dr_willis> groober,  double check the path with the shell.
<plusJon> I'm on windows right now.  Just chatted: "Once I logged it, it was so slow it was unusable. Went back to my Windows boot, and I'm seeking help here."
<Dr_willis> I wonder if the Pendrivelinux site has tools for OS-X.. i imagine it does.
<wilee-nilee> plusJon, And lol just repeating yourself and not reading my posts, good luck with that. ;)
<plusJon> Oh, wait, I was confused. :P
<plusJon> I see what you mean now.
 * wilee-nilee to the ignore with you.
<piero> Which is the more reliable sun java ppa source?
<groober> Dr_willis: assume my filename is right. i checked well for it, and the path too
<groober> Jordan_U: well, i'm gonna try. i must disconnect, brb
<Jordan_U> groober: Dr_willis: The filename problem is due to the lack of "-c", which is why it's important to use exactly the commands I give, as I give them.
<wilee-nilee> piero, reliable is a subjective.
<plusJon> Can anyone help me? :\ I can't really explain more to my issue as it simply runs very slowly. I right click, and it responds 30 seconds later.
<plusJon> But only after I log in.
<Ben64> plusJon: you should get a faster computer...
<www> d
<www> f
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis: groober: su was trying to find an executable at the path "dd if=/Users/myname/Desktop/Desktop.img of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m", and clearly no such file exists as that's not meant to be a path.
<www> a
<piero> wilee-nilee, %s/reliable/best, that you use in your own computer if u need
<plusJon> Ben64, I know it can run because before I log in, it's smooth.
<wilee-nilee> piero, useless terms
<Ben64> plusJon: before you log in, nothing is running
<piero> wilee-nilee, are u mad?
<Ben64> piero: don't
<wilee-nilee> piero, Lol, my psychotherapist says I'm normal. ;)
<Dr_willis> err.. I have quite a lot running on my Linux box befor i login. ;)
<Ben64> plusJon: try xubuntu or lubuntu for a faster performance on a slower computer
<plusJon> Ok. Well then is there an area where I can see the minimum specs for ubuntu? And thanks, I'll try that as well.
<genii-around> balachmar: Apologies on lag, work required me
<Myrtti> plusJon: do you have a browser on when it goes slow?
<piero> wilee-nilee, no way.. i dont like you.. you looks like a fag
<compex> plusJon - first I'd try something like fluxbox/openbox to see if it helps
<balachmar> @genii-around, well, that sometime happens to me as well :)
<Ben64> plusJon: depending on the version of ubuntu you're using, it probably defaults to unity and trying to have a 3d desktop
<DJones> piero: Enough of that, be polite in the channel
<plusJon> Myrtti I have nothing open. Just log in, then crash and burn.
<wilee-nilee> !ops | piero
<ubottu> piero: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: relax, they already know
<compex> plusjon - try using fluxbox
<plusJon> Ben64, I tried the 12.04 version.
<genii-around> balachmar: So you did the /etc/default/grub  edit and did: sudo update-grub  ..?   Might not hurt at same time to do: sudo update-initramfs -u    ..as well.
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, cool, I am relaxed, lol
<Dr_willis> plusJon,   also see if the guest user, or a newly made user has the same issues.
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: don't need to !ops every time someone is mean though
<compex> plusjon - what are the specs of your machine anyway?
<Jordan_U> piero: That type of attidue toward others, and using homophobic slurs, are both unnacceptable in this channel. Please keep discussion civil.
<Ben64> compex: it's an amd xp
<plusJon> compex, http://reviews.cnet.com/motherboards/asus-a7v8x-mx-motherboard/4507-3049_7-31317867.html
<balachmar> @genii-around, ok, will reboot again
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, That is a comment that is intrinsically one that should cause a ban, marginalizing is not acceptable, and I'm not new here.
<piero> Jordan_U, which homophobic slurs did i use? sorry.. english isnt trivial to me..
<piero> Jordan_U, i was trying to say.. mad as sad or boring..
<Dr_willis> or just trolling.
<Jordan_U> piero: "fag" is a highly negative term for homosexuals.
<compex> plusjon - damn o.O try running one of the lighter flavors man, ubuntu I think is too much for this xD
<piero> Jordan_U, i did not know that.. sorry
<Ben64> wilee-nilee: just letting you know, the ops don't like being triggered all the time, and if you've been around for a long time, you'd know that an op was already around and had responded to it before you did !ops
<piero> Jordan_U, for me.. its looks like a "hater", "mad people".. "boring people.."
<balachmar> @genii-around, hmm, still the same...
<plusJon> Ok. I want to run linux for android development and such. Which kind do  you recommen?.
<piero> whatever, sorry.. i was just trying to say wilee-nilee isnt cool.. :D
<genii-around> balachmar: So lsmod is showing both nvidia and nouveau?
<lukecarrier> Hi, I have a question regarding graphics drivers. I own a ThinkPad Edge E530, which mostly runs great, except for the fact that I can only boot into an Xfce/Gnome Classic session (12.10 and 13.04 both exhibit this behaviour). The system has dual graphics, which I suspect is the issue... I pasted my lshw output if anyone can spare any advice? Thanks! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5623851/ (sorry for repeat)
<Ben64> piero: still not an acceptable attitude towards someone volunteering their time to help you
<balachmar> @genii-around, yep
<as2000> any suggestions for a FLV editor?
<piero> Ben64, he was never trying to help me..
<Myrtti> piero: move on
<piero> and i dont think we should continue this discussion.. not here at least
<bazhang> piero, just drop it
<compex> plusjon - try damn small linux or puppy linux
<nullby7e> xaxa
<Dr_willis> tinycorelinux is really tiny. ;)
<plusJon> I was thining DSL, but didn't know that was a full linux.
<piero> anything i want here is to know which sun java source do you use?
<Dr_willis> plusJon,  lubuntu would be the lightest 'ubuntu' variant.
<johnjohn101> never heard of tinycore.  isn't puppy based on ubuntu anyway?
<Ben64> piero: i use java in the ubuntu repositories
<bazhang> !java | piero have a read and decide for yourself
<ubottu> piero have a read and decide for yourself: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Chidubem> I am having a problem with Ubuntu.
<Myrtti> Chidubem: oh?
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  thers so many puppy variants. I think theres a branch based on ubuntu  (or at least using ubuntu repos) Puppy is very weird in many ways
<genii-around> balachmar: Does: grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*  return any results?
<nowx> Chidubem, really?
<Chidubem> A bunch of paxHeader folders has been created by it.
<piero> i cant use openjdk because the only vm working with my bank is sun jre7
<darkmutt> i've got a cgoban 3 java application on my desktop that i can run easily visually but via commandline it's not so easy to go by command any ideas?
<bazhang> piero, read th e links given you
<Dr_willis> darkmutt,  how are you running it from the desktop? just doubleclicking the launcher?
<Chidubem> I don't know why those folders have been created nor how to stop it.
<darkmutt> yep just a simple doubleclick runs it after a while but it runs it
<Dr_willis> darkmutt,  see what  commandline command the  launcher.desktop file is running
<darkmutt> i was trying via commandline by it's name as the command when in desktop folder then with prepended . or /.
<balachmar> @genii-around, ok, just tried 310 instead of 313... but still the same effect. Really have no clue why ubuntu is using nouveau...
<Chidubem> Does anybody know how to prevent that?
<bazhang> Chidubem, what is "it"
<Dr_willis> darkmutt,  look IN the .desktop file see what the exec line is running
<Chidubem> The automatic creation a bunch of paxHeader folders, I didn't create then, I think the Ubuntu system did.
<bazhang> Chidubem, what is the context of this please
<as2000> any suggestions for a FLV editor?
<Chidubem> I packed all my files to a .tar file for backup. Then I extracted them to a external hard drive. Then I fond folders named paxHeader.
<Dr_willis> as2000,  most people use a video editor. then export to whatever final format they need i imagine.
<groober> Jordan_U: okay, i made it to work
<genii-around> balachmar: I'd suggest one more edit then to explicity blacklist nouveau in the /etc/default/grub  file... add  nouveau.blacklist=1  after where it says splash but inside the quotes. Then again: sudo update-grub&& sudo update-initramfs -u
<groober> now i hope it just works
<Inoki> Hi guys, any designers here?
<daftykins> define: designer
<compex> Inoki - for what.. xD
<bazhang> Inoki, designers of what?
<Inoki> Graphic designers.
<daftykins> Inoki: usually it's best to start with the most detailed question :>
<Inoki> Sorry.
<Ben64> Chidubem: where did you create the tar
<balachmar> genii-around, ok, just did that will reboot again...
<CorySimmons> How can I wget a website/dirs/subdirs if the site has one of those htpasswd things on it? I have the login for it, but don't know how to wget it.
<Inoki> Got a general question regarding resolution in GFX software and export.
<Chidubem> Internal HDD. Where I have Windows and NTFS.
<bazhang> Inoki, whats the exact question
<johnjohn101> how do i disable amazon in dash for 13.04?  my mom just gave me a call.
<Ben64> Chidubem: i mean operating system. looks like thats a problem in bsd/osx
<bazhang> !adlens > johnjohn101
<ubottu> johnjohn101, please see my private message
<darkmutt> problem is when i manage to log into that app all of a sudden i can't click anything in the second created window and that makes it impossible to use said app
<Inoki> bazhang: I don't understand why if I get correct dimensions of a let's say banner and do exactly according to those dimensions, export at 96 PPI , which is the resolution of my display to get what I see the banner still doesn't fit? What could possibly go wrong?
<Chidubem> I was using Ubuntu 12.10. I am using Ubuntu 13.04 now.
<bazhang> Inoki, web design?
<Inoki> bazhang: I've read countless articles on the internet stating that for web one should use the PPI of the monitor.
<Ben64> Chidubem: maybe you used bsdtar instead of tar?
<Inoki> bazhang: yer, web design. I know DPI is for printing.
<Ben64> Inoki: just make it the resolution you want it to be, dpi doesn't matter for screen at all
<groober> thanks, bye
<Chidubem> I just right click the file and choose "Compress" I don't know which is the default program.
<johnjohn101> tx bazhang,   she was getting annoyed
<Inoki> bazhang: that's the point. I made it according to the resolution of the target area to be placed on the web, in this case a Facebook banner. I made a banner 801 * 295 px and it doesn't display the same.
<as2000> Dr_willis: I don't need to convert it, I need to edit an FLV file
<Inoki> bazhang: a group banner to be exact.
<darkmutt> it's as if the mouse clicks simply go through the window :/
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-13-04   item 8
<Dr_willis> as2000,  the video editors all convert them internally as far as ive seen.. so you load it.. edit it.. export it/save it back to flv.
<Dr_willis> as2000,  ive never seen a specific 'flv' editor. since flv is just a container format as far as i know
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: tx.  i thought i had read it somewhere but slipped my mind.
<johnjohn101> despite some of the underwhelming reviews on 13.04, i love it.
<Chidubem> I was using Files/Nautilus, and there is no bsdtar in my machine right now. But I upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  people rant if ubuntu does too many changes.. now they rant when they dont do enough radical changes...
<Dr_willis> 12.10 to 13.04 is just a lot of Polish and little tweaks  ;) and updated packages..
<anew> when i go for /var/log/apache2 it says permission denied for this foldre ?
<johnjohn101> all of linux is rapidly getting mature.  not sure how much more it can change, just keeps getting better.  starting to wonder if six months release schedule in really necessary.
<Inoki> Ben64: I did. I made it exactly as the target resolution, it just doesn't display right.
<Ben64> Inoki: how do you know
<Inoki> Ben64: I checked the resolution of another banner of the same size via Chrome's inspector.
<compex> i started using ubuntu with dapper, it is unbelievable how much better it has gotten :3
<johnjohn101> dapper was which version?  I started using ubuntu 7.04 and 100% switched on home computer at 9.10.
<compex> 6.06
<Chidubem> Ben64: I just right click the file and choose "Compress" I don't know which is the default program.
<anew> when i go for /var/log/apache2 it says permission denied for this foldre ?
<Chidubem> Ben64: I was using Files/Nautilus, and there is no bsdtar in my machine right now. But I upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04
<genii-around> johnjohn101: It was 6.06 ... the first Ubuntu to be behind schedule by 2 months
<compex> I think the first SOLID release imo was 10.04. It was amazing
<SrPx> Will "rm rf *" work without sudo?
<compex> no driver issues at all
<SrPx> s/rf/-rf
<ctxmen> just try it
<genii-around> SrPx: If the files in the directory you're in belong to you, it will wipe all those ones out
<compex> I can't believe it has come to the point where I dread reinstalling Windows because of driver hell..
<SrPx> genii-around: woa. :(
<genii-around> SrPx: Use with caution.
<meck0> Hi! Is is possible to configure "window border" and such in Unity (Ubuntu 13.04)? As I remeber, it was possible to conf themes more before in the Gnome-times. I think that the default window border is so large.
<SrPx> genii-around: what about "rm rf /" ? Is it innofensive?
<genii-around> SrPx: No, because /home/your-username  is one of those recursing directories
<SrPx> genii-around: so even "rm -rf /" will delete stuff without sudo?
<genii-around> SrPx: ( which belongs to you and therefore you have the right to remove )
<johnjohn101> who maintains unity tweak tool?
<k1l_> SrPx: that command will not work on ubuntu
<genii-around> SrPx: Yes, if anything under there belongs to the user making that command.
<genii-around> k1l_: Does it chunk out after hitting the first thing it can't remove?
<SrPx> genii-around: but I thought it would ask for root as you have no permission over /
<genii-around> SrPx: I haven't personally tried it because I don't want to find out.
<SrPx> genii-around: /2 heh
<k1l_> johnjohn101: apt-cache show packagename
<k1l_> genii-around: preserve-root thingy saves ubuntu
<genii-around> k1l_: Interesting.
<johnjohn101> what is preserve-root?
<k1l_> "man rm" who wants to find out more on that topic
<as2000> Dr_willis: I just need to know an editor to use. I have an FLV file that is doing some funky things and want to see if I can salvage it
<Aison>  hmm, raring upgrade fucked up my test machine.... strange
 * genii-around makes more coffee and keeps a lookout for balachmar
<Aison> I can boot with recovery mode, but then the kernel hangs at usb initialization or during /scripts/init-bottom
<llldino> Aison, nvidia graphics card?
<Aison> llldino, yes
<wilee-nilee> !language > Aison
<ubottu> Aison, please see my private message
<llldino> Aison, Join the club. Boot into nosetmode for now I guess
<anew> can anyone hlelp me on a permissino denied for /var/log/apache2 ???
<llldino> anew, sudo the cmd
<zykotick9> illovae: Aison it's nomodeset.  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details
<Aison> thx all
<johnjohn101> llldino, what's it going to take to get that nosetmode fixed without the workaround?
<Aison> let me try it
<anew> llldino i tried sudo cd but it says command not found ?
<llldino> zykotick9, Really? I've been using nosetmode, is the cpu smart enough to correct my mistake?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<johnjohn101> is that really an nvidia bug?
<llldino> johnjohn101, Beats me. An update to the splash maybe?
<balachmar> genii-around, ok, I think I am going mad. even with the blacklist stuff it still loads nouveau instead of nvidia!!
<llldino> johnjohn101, nividia is famous for messing up linux
<waffle2> where can I find directions for filing an ubuntu bug report?
<genii-around> balachmar: That is really weird.
<zykotick9> !bug | waffle2
<ubottu> waffle2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<waffle2> thanks.
<chutney> if I tried to run ubuntu server on an athlon 1.4ghz with 768mb ram, would it be acceptable or like totally slow?
<Dr_willis> anew,  sudo cd        would not actually do anything.
<balachmar> genii-around, and I see the nomodeset and blacklist stuff in grub.cfg as well. So the grub config was updated
<llldino> chutney, It depends what you're running on it
<johnjohn101> i agree with linus' reaction to nvidia last year
<Dr_willis> anew,  sudo ls /path/to/whatever/    would show th efiles
<genii-around> balachmar: At some point, did you try and install the driver from the main nvidia site, bypassing the package manager? If so, then this may also explain
<chutney> llldino, I was thinking ubuntu 12 server
<llldino> chutney, Yeah but what are you serving? Webpages?
<chutney> yes
<llldino> chutney, What's your traffic going to be like?
<balachmar> genii-around, nope, because I know it might mess up your setup
<chutney> not much traffic, just as  a test development server for one client
<balachmar> genii-around, even weirder is, that lsmod does not show nouveau anymore, but it is still in the kernel.log
<llldino> chutney, It would probably be acceptable. Depends on what your tx rate is and what kind of content is on the webpages
<balachmar> I also blacklisted it in the modules stuff
<chutney> it would only be on a 100mbit lan
<anew> ah yes dr_willis, so then i see the files in here, how do you change things so i can cd in there ? or is that not recomended ?
<martincho> holasss
<Dr_willis> anew,  what are you even needing to do in there?
<Dr_willis> !permissions | anew
<ubottu> anew: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<genii-around> balachmar: If lsmod doesn't show it, then it's not *currently* loaded, which is something. Does the 4 lines:  blacklist nouveau and: blacklist lbm-nouveau  and: alias nouveau off   and:alias lbm-nouveau off    ...appear in the file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf    ?
<anew> dr_willis i just want to look at the logs with my ftp client
<balachmar> chutney, I am running an ubuntu webserver on a vps with 512 MB ram, though I opted for lighttpd instead of apache
<Dr_willis> anew,  change permissions on the directory then. and perhaps the files..  Better to use ssh these days and not ftp.
<anew> not even to view logs dr_willis ?
<balachmar> yes, although my file is called: nvidia-310_hybrid.conf
<Dr_willis> anew,  sudo cat /path/to/the/file
<balachmar> genii-around, yes, although my file is called: nvidia-310_hybrid.conf
<genii-around> balachmar: Ok. Thats fine then.
<anew> bleh
<anew> i like my ftp :(
<Dr_willis> then.. Change the permissions on the files..
<Dr_willis> if thats what you want.
<raininja> you down with ftp? THEN YOU KNOW ME
<Dr_willis> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<genii-around> balachmar: I'm out of immediate ideas
<llldino> Ftp is just asking for trouble, ssh does the same function more securely
<anew> i dont understand tho, what trouble?  dont i need to use it to transfer files for my website ?
<llldino> anew, Ftp transmits passwords in cleartext
<Dr_willis> anew,  file transfer is ftps main design goal.. so  You just sort of said you dont need t use ftp then...
<llldino> anew, And otehr content
<Dr_willis> if all you wan tto do is view your log files.. ssh works well for that.
<chutney> I thought vsftpd could handle encrypted passwords?
<genii-around> balachmar: Are you using one of those cards with both nvidia and intel?
<anew> meh ok, so dr_willis can i use sftp for uploading files to my server then? or that's bad also ?
<balachmar> genii-around, yep
<Dr_willis> anew Sftp - the S -> its using the ssh features
<balachmar> genii-around, although I have put it to nvidia only in the bios
<anew> oh
<c0nsilience> hello
<anew> so if i'm using sftp no big deal if i do everything thru there right ?
<balachmar> genii-around, that was required before... maybe not anymore?
<Dr_willis> !ssh | anew
<ubottu> anew: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<genii-around> balachmar: Not sure, I haven't had to set up bumblebee or so on :-/ But it's a possibility
<llldino> balachmar, Are you having trouble with boot using nvidia too?
<balachmar> genii-around, I never set up bumblebee either, because I don't care about the switching, I just need the nvidia stuff to work
<genii-around> balachmar: All the other things check out
<compex> balachmar - look into setting up bb then, it is really easy
<Aison> back
<Aison> I tried with nomodeset
<balachmar> llldino, booting is fine, it just isn't using the nvidia drivers and hence performance is bad...
<Aison> but no help
<Aison> the kernel hangs after printing a few lines
<llldino> balachmar, Did you try the drivers from Xorg?
<genii-around> balachmar: But you said nouveau wasn't loaded now... maybe it's going to the intel driver?
<balachmar> llldino, xorg? I am trying to use the nvidia drivers form the repo
<compex> balachmar - I am using GeForce GT 540M/PCIe/SSE2 with bb and it works beautifully
<llldino> balachmar, Yeah sry that's what I meant.
<compex> balachmar  - don't use nvidia drivers from repos :0
<compex> I heard that breaks things
<balachmar> @compex, is there a guide for setting it up? I generally want to stick to repo stuff as much as possible
<balachmar> @compex, generally you break things by using the nvidia driver straight from nvidia...
<compex> balachmar - it is really easy o.o https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<genii-around> balachmar: Maybe if you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and possibly ~/.xsession-errors    there may be some clues
<compex> balachmar - I heard using the nvidia drivers from repos with optimus breaks stuff
<llldino> nvidia + linux = disaster anyways, at least in my case
<compex> balachmar - some people just end up getting black screens
<compex> llldino - it is a lot better now, pretty smooth now a days :P
<ubuntuaddicted> i've never had issues with nvidia
<k1l_> llldino: depends :/
<balachmar> llldino, this is the first time I am having any real issues. And it is because of optimus tech
<llldino> Well I mean with new kernals like raring
<DrELECTRO> HelloWorld from XUbuntu
<compex> I was pleasantly surprised at how well bumblebee worked. And nVidia is terrible, they don't support optimus on linux
<martincho> alguien sabe como empaquetar una aplicacion en ubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> BUT i've never used it when there were 2 GPU's in the computer
<balachmar> genii-around, aah, it says it cannot find the nvidia mod
<balachmar> genii-around, and it is dropping to vesa drivers. hence the terrible res
<MrStein> I run live CD and in firefox when opening www.ubuntu.com  (sub)pages, the formatting is wrong. As if CSS is not loaded.  I tried several versions of Ubuntu CD (12.04, 13.04...) Is this some known issue?
<Dr_willis> nvidia has made some promises to support optimus on linux.. but no idea how much work they have actually done.
<usr13> MrStein: Probably, but it's LiveCD so...
<Dr_willis>  
<MrStein> usr13: what do you mean by "it's LiveCD"?
<compex> it's a shame, optimus is so awesome :3
<genii-around> balachmar: Odd since lsmod is showing that nvidia driver loaded.
<usr13> MrStein: You should install and not have to  use just the LiveCD.
<MrStein> usr13: but I need it as a rescue system only.
<balachmar> genii-around, lsmod just says this for nvidia: nvidia               9410995  0
<usr13> MrStein: How about USB?
<MrStein> usr13: actually it is on USB. But don't see how this should affect the Firefox issue.
<genii-around> balachmar: The 0 at the end shows it's not being used by anything though :-/
<usr13> MrStein: So do your install on a USB.
<llldino> MrStein, It's probably because flash/javascript/java isn't installed thru a LiveCD
<balachmar> genii-around, which agrees with the xorg log...
<MrStein> usr13: you mean live is unsupported/substandard?
<compex> MrStein - Live cd is a preview of a sort.
<Nadiyama> Hi, I've installed wine, openjdk and mplayer. No one of them is actually showed up in the "application" list to open with when I right click a file. Why?
<genii-around> balachmar: Well, I normally would not suggest a PPA but in this case you may want to try adding the xorg-edgers one since the drivers there may be working with the Optimus cards
<MrStein> compex: I know. It gives a negative preview, as it is....
<balachmar> genii-around, I will call it a day for now. Will try some more tomorrow...
<balachmar> genii-around, thanks for the help!
<balachmar> and other too :)
<compex> MrStein - Not really. It is running an entire OS from your USB drive. You can't expect it to do everything but it does work very well for recovery stuff.
<genii-around> balachmar: You're welcome, just wish the issue was resolved. Good luck tomorrow.
<MrStein> compex: well it does quite a lot, so I don't see why CSS should not work...
<compex> MrStein - I wasn't paying attention, exactly what problem are you having?
<usr13> MrStein: I did not say that it is unsupported or substandard, but as compex points, the LiveCD part is for demo, (not a system you would use as if it were full blown OS). I've given you the best advise.
<MrStein> compex: www.ubuntu.com displayed with bad formattings (very basic, as if CSS is missing)
<MrStein> this ahppens with different versions of Ubuntu.
<MrStein> happens
<MrStein> I cleared cache and everything (ctrl-shift-del) and now it works. Bizarre.
<shomon> hi, I can't connect to the internet on my computer, it's connected via ethernet, but how can I find out what is going on?
<shomon> I'm connecting via another cable to this laptop and I'mpretty sure the cable going into the one that doesn't work is fine.
<johnjohn101> i was reading about all of the nvidia issues. what is bumblebee?
<compex> MrStein - it happens sometimes. I have had formatting issues happen on all OS's, refresh fixes it
<Discordian93_> Hi
<llldino> shomon, Do ifconfig and post
<usr13> MrStein: If you want to install Ubuntu, do so. If you have questions relate to a Ubuntu install, fire away.  (I'm pretty sure you'll not find anyone here that is interested attempting to the browsing experience of a LiveCD).
<compex> johnjohn101 - It allows you to use both of your GPUs in optimus
<genii-around> johnjohn101: It's software that lets you switch outputs of one of those hybrid cards back and forth between the Intel and the Nvidia
<Discordian93_> I can't import pygame with python 3, can anyone help?
<compex> johjohn101 - and optimus is nvidia/intel technology that allows you to have 2 GPU, one dedicated and one integrated for performance and battery life
<johnjohn101> so intel chip with nvidia card?
<compex> ya
<usr13> MrStein: Why don't you install on a USB drive?
<compex> it's really nice
<compex> i get ~6-8 hours of battery life on this laptop
<MrStein> Now I can get to the real problem:  booting ubuntu 13.04-desktop-i386.iso from USB (live) gives corruption in reading the iso image. Happens on two USB stick, on USB3.0 port and USB2.0 port. Is this known?  I get random errors, and md5sum gives wronf sum. I I read a lot from the USB and redo the md5sum, it gives correct results in this second run.
<codepython777> I want to execute a script when "shutdown" begins, but TERM signal hasnt been sent to the processes. I understand that this can be done using "upstart" which looks complicated. Is there an easy way to do this?
<MrStein> usr13:  It is a rescue USB stick with many OS'es.  Ubuntu installation would require own partition etc... too much hassle.
<shomon> llldino, I only get "lo" details when I do ifconfig
<MrStein> then you're probably missing hte correct driver
<compex> MrStein - if your md5 is wrong.. I don't know xD You ahve very weird issues
<llldino> shomon, Do you know what controller you have? You can do lspci -v | grep LAN to find out
<MrStein> for the LAN interface card
<shomon> I've tried to start network-manager and networking in /etc/init.d but network-manager has most options grayed out
<usr13> MrStein: What are you saying about the checksum?
<shomon> just trying llldino
<llldino> shomon, And have you installed restricted-extras package yet?
<MrStein> usr13: it is wrong in the first try, but later OK. As if some corruption happens during boot on the read data.
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=run+script+on+shutdown      codepython777  has several ways.
<usr13> MrStein: You ran md5sum on the iso image?
<MrStein> yes
<MrStein> twice
<shomon> grep LAN gives nothing llldino
<MrStein> first is always wrong on each boot, reproducibly
<shomon> I'll check.. not sure how to check it's installed...
<llldino> shomon, Do you know what LAn controller you have?
<MrStein> shomon: try ifconfig -a
<johnjohn101> compex: i was thinking of a new nvidia card for steam.  what is optimal and where i will have no issues installing the nvidia drivers?
<llldino> shomon, You can do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and if it's installed nothing will happen
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, What app are you using to load the usb?
<codepython777> Dr_willis: thanks. Interesting - On ubuntu: /etc/init.d/README says I'm on debian :)
<MrStein> wilee-nilee: it boots with GRUB4DOS, I just copy the ISO file on it and add an entry into menu.lst
<shomon> llldino, okay
<MrStein> maybe I should try booting with grub2
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, So what is your goal here one iso or many and what OS's do you have to work with?
<compex> johnjohn101 - I have never had an issue with nvidia hardware after 10.04, you are pretty safe in getting anything you want
<MrStein> wilee-nilee: many ISOs bootable from USB stick
<shomon> ifconfig -a now gives both eth0 and lo, but eth0 has no net addr value
<llldino> shomon, If you're using xubuntu or lubuntu, replace ubuntu with xubuntu ect..
<shomon> it's ubuntu
<shomon> ok
<johnjohn101> compex: why all the nvidia issues i see on this board?  nomodeset?
<Dr_willis> MrStein,  the Pendrivelinux site has some tools for linux to setup grub2 on a usb to boot differnt iso files
<llldino> johnjohn101, Because it's nvidia
<codepython777> /etc/rc6.d/K99xx.py - is this executed at shutdown before or after TERM is sent to all processes?
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, Ans what installed OS's personaly I use the multisystem usb loader it runs from ubuntu or linux, one partition and uses grub4dos fro windows boots and grub 2 for others.
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<shomon> llldino, "ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version"
<wilee-nilee> that is the one
<shomon> sorry am running between the too pooters
<shomon> two
<llldino> shomon, Hm, do you see anything with lspci?
<MrStein> I already created a multiboot USB
<MrStein> I just have weird (RAM?) corruption with latest ubuntu
<llldino> shomon, What do you mean? Sharing interntet?
<chutney> buggy drivers can cause memory corruption
<shomon> both computers are connected to the same wifi device, the one that isn't working was working fine 4 months ago when I had it out of it's box last
<shomon> llldino, I checked lspci but maybe I need to grep it.. loads of info
<warfaren_> so.. i use a PS/2 mouse and i want to increase the polling rate of it. i found this: http://www.unixresources.net/linux/lf/45/archive/00/00/08/77/87711.html but i don't have /etc/X11/XF86Config. guess that's obsolete as that thread is from 2004?
<shomon> Realtek Semiconductor Co is the last line though
<llldino> shomon, You said Grep lan didn't show anything, maybe scroll through the list and look for a wireless LAn card. Did you do LAN in caps?
<compex> johnjohn101 - I honestly have no idea. I had to set up my friend's desktop with linux last thursday and he was running an nvidia card (forget which) and it went without a hitch
<shomon> yes and without :)
<usr13> !memtest | MrStein
<llldino> shomon, You're probably going to have to install the driver manually then. What card do you have?
<shomon> but I'm not connected over wireless
<shomon> there is no wireless card, only eth0 straight to the wifi box
<MrStein> usr13: it only happens with ubuntu 13.04, others are fine
<llldino> shomon, ..What's your issue? You want Wifi cxn right?
<shomon> no
<johnjohn101> compex: thanks.  just trying to figure out new equipment.   seriously my intel box at home is 5 years old and runs all ubuntu features on a live cd
<shomon> I want eth0
<shomon> no wifi on this computer
<shomon> I am connecting via cat5 cable direct to wifi modem
<MrStein> you mean "router"
<shomon> but it used to work.. now I don't know why it stopped, but something is read only
<shomon> yeah sorry
<usr13> MrStein: You "have weird (RAM?) corruption with latest ubuntu"?
<usr13> MrStein: What is your question?  (I'm afraid we do not understand.)
<llldino> shomon, Try a different cable? Or verify the cable works. Does the port on your  modem/cpu work?
<shomon> I have tried a few. ok will change port on the router, I hadn't tried that!
<gridwest> I am looking for a free Avery 5931/8931 cd & dvd labeling template to use in GIMP.  I have already check the
<chutney> MrStein, if it doesn't happen with other versions, you might have gotten a bad livecd download, or it could be buggy drivers in 13
<MrStein> us13: is there a RAM/filesystem/dev corruption bug in latest ubnut? because I experience it.
<llldino> shomon, And doers lspci -v | grep Ethernet give anything?
<genii-around> Maybe the adapter is old and can't autodetect from straight-thru to crossover
<gridwest> ...avery site.  does anyone know where I can find free Avery 5931/8931 cd labeling template?
<usr13> MrStein: I don't think so.
<MrStein> chutney: the md5sum is OK, so the download is not bad
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, I have seen md5's be correct and yet corrupt.
<shomon> hmm
<shomon> I plugged it into another port on the router, and the computer just hung
<shomon> :)
<shomon> ah well, restarting. I guess something interesting has happened...
<llldino> shomon, You can try restarting the modem too. I know my modem gets weird if it's left on for a long time. Clear DHCP cache too for good measure
<Dr_willis> for a straight cable connection. either you need a crossover cable. (or a hub) or one (or both) of the nics need to  have that Auto Sensceing feature. I think all the 1000speed nics have that feature
<shomon> ok well.. I'll be gone for a bit if I do that, back now!
<llldino> shomon, gl
<usr13> gridwest: avery.com
<wilee-nilee> gridwest, I see nothing on the web for ubuntu or linux
<warfaren> auto sensing has been around for ages i think.. even my old xbox (from 2001) has it
<MrStein> wilee-nilee: would you trust sha256sum?
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, I think you are caught up in assumptions, that is what I accept. ;)
<MrStein> wilee-nilee: I just checke sha256 , it is OK.
<gridwest> Alright thanks, I check the avery site and downloaded a template for 5931/8931 and it does not work well, thanks for the help.
<MrStein> wilee-nilee: you do realize how unlikely it is to get correct MD5 (and SHA256) for a bad download?
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, Could be your usb setup try one that is known to work.
<shomon> hi again
<llldino> shomon, Did it work?
<shomon> while booting, the computer said "waiting for network configuration" for a while
<MrStein> wilee-nilee: this one works, I have 10 ISOs on it that worked until now
<shomon> I'm waiting to log in now.. it didn't seem to find a connection though
<MrStein> also the 2 I tried now continue to work
<wilee-nilee> MrStein, It does not seem to work for what you are trying, this is an assumption, however you are assuming it does.
<llldino> shomon, Try lspci -v | grep Ethernet
<shomon> ok.. still in the darkness of slow login :S
<MrStein> gotta go, thanks for everything...
<shomon> 02:00 0 Ethernet controller: realtek Semiconductor Co. , Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102EPCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<faLUCE> hello, I installed windows 7 on a system with ubuntu, but now I can't choose boot with grub and I'm forced to boot windows. how can I fix that? Is there a grub rescue iso?
<warfaren> faLUCE: you can boot a live cd, chroot and install grub again. or you can use EasyBCD from windows to add ubuntu into its boot menu
<wilee-nilee> !grub | faLUCE
<ubottu> faLUCE: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<usr13> faLUCE: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | faLUCE
<llldino> shomon, Still no connection?
<shomon> llldino, it works now, but I had to manually run "start network-manager" as sudo
<llldino> shomon, Oh just add that to the startup script then; though it should automatically start
<shomon> where is the startup script?
<faLUCE> warfaren: easybcd is not free... is there anything similar and free for windows?
<redj1122> can i get help here for arpspoof? or what would be the more appropriate channel?
<shomon> llldino, do you know where I might find the startup script? it's ubuntu 12.04
<warfaren> faLUCE: it's free for private use.
<llldino> shomon, Go to Settings > Startup and add network manager to startup programs
<shomon> thanks!
<gustav> Hello. I'm trying to setup exim. Having some trouble with it claiming not to be able to bind to port 25, but it is in fact bound to it. It's not accept connections on it, though.
<llldino> shomon, There's probably an easier way but that goes beyond the scope of my knowledge
<redj1122> where would i go to talk about arpspoof? backtrack wasn't very helpful
<shomon> hmm another question then. how do I get rid of unity or whatever this line of icons is down the side of the screen
<savio> Hi all
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, try kali-linux
<Dr_willis> shomon,  use a differnt desktop.
<llldino> shomon, Install xubuntu instead :)
<shomon> I'd rather have the old fashioned thing I used to have :)
<faLUCE> warfaren: thanks
<usr13> shomon: ubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop etc.
<shomon> so no way of removing that and running xfce or something with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !nounity | shojo
<ubottu> shojo: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<redj1122> it's not the distro i have a problem with. arpspoof -i wlan0 -t (target) (router) returns with "couldn't arp for host ..."
<usr13> shomon: I use xubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> shomon,  you can easially install xubuntu-desktop and have xfce
<warfaren> faLUCE: no worries. if they're making you register just search for "easybcd free" and you'll surely find it somewhere else :P
<shomon> cool, thanks!
<shomon> sorry shojo for the info spam :)
<Dr_willis> ;)
<usr13> shomon: just do  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<redj1122> oh i see, go to their channel. alright
<shomon> cool, thanks usr13
<gridwest>  thank you for the help :)
<Dr_willis> 13.10 + the gnome 3.8 ppas have the gnome devs official gnome-2 look mode i belive.
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, that happens when target is down
<shomon> thanks llldino and Dr_willis too!
<shojo> shomon: ???
<highlander4fun> Boa noite
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, i've confirmed with ping
<highlander4fun> alguem me ajuda a adicionar o windows 8 como opção de boot no ubuntu 12.04
<llldino> shojo, Np
<highlander4fun> ubuntu não ta achando meu windows 8 quando uso o comando update-grub
<llldino> shomon, Np
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, double check wlan0 is the interface
<redj1122> done. the only others are eth0 and lo
<redj1122> sorry, i mean gr33n7007h i'm sure. i don't want to be in monitor mode do I?
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, no not in monitor mode
<tyrog> Hello, is there a stable PPA for Unity in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<redj1122> right, that's what i thought.
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, is there any way to tell where it's failing? would logs say?
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, it could only be target ip or router ip addresses are wrong then
<tyrog> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dward> how should I redo an upgrade that stopped half way through?
<tyrog> Hello, is there a stable PPA for Unity in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS??
<savio> PPA is build my users
<savio> Ppa might make system unstable
<tyrog> savio: Actually, not all of them
<savio> tyrog: some might as ur are asking about unity PPA
<cpare> All - have there been patched since the 13.04 release?  My Software updater still reports no updates
<cpare> I am wondering if I am missing a repository, or have a partial upgrade
<savio> tyrog: once I tried gnome 3.6 ppa for my 12.10 it works fine with minor crash
<Dr_willis> cpare,  try a 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<cpare> Dr_willis - it still reports no updates needed
<minetape> hello, where does Ubuntu plop home on the hard drive?
<Dr_willis> cpare,  then you are up to date.
<cpare> minetape /home
 * minetape facepalm
<Dr_willis> minetape,  default install puts / and home on he same parittion........
<cpare> Dr_willis - I find it hard to believe no updates 7 days after upgrading to a new release
<minetape> There is no home on the hard drive
<Dr_willis> cpare,  if apt says no.. then you are uo to date.
<Dr_willis> cpare,  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   perhaps
<Dr_willis> mindstorm,  cd /home/ does what then?
<cpare> Dr_willis - or my repositories are wrong
<minetape> I'm on a vector Linux live cd, were do I find home?
<Dr_willis> minetape,  every disrto ive ever seen uses /home/
<cpare> Has anyone seen a 13.04 Software update?
<OerHeks> cpare, there were 2 updates today, skype and one more
<Dr_willis> No idea what vector linux is.. so i suggest checking its own forums/support channels
<cpare> OerHeks - ok then, I must have a bad repository mapped
<OerHeks> but that is for 64 bit.
<cpare> Oerheks - Thanks, I wanted to make sure there had been something
<jrib> OerHeks: isn't skype in partner?
<OerHeks> cpare, maybe not bad repo's, chgange the mirror
<akaSoldats> :o
<OerHeks> jrib yes.
<w30>  /part
<jrib> cpare: you may just not have partner enabled
<cpare> jrib - I do have partner enabled
<minetape> Whoever just pinged me, PM me, because free node an safari won't let me scroll
<OerHeks> jrib skype and apparmor 2.8.0
<jrib> minetape: minimize and unminimize
<cpare> Xchat
<Nkd> someone in here who is a master on SQL?
<cpare> Nkd - I may be able to help
<cpare> Nkd - I work in Business Intelligence
<Nkd> Ok i will send the quistion i have in school
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, does one card have to be connected to the network while another does all the spoofing? i don't think so
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, no
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, if i don't specify a target it will hold indefinitely but never shows any replies
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, thats right there will be no output if you don't specify a target it spoofs the entire subnet
<jefferson> Hi, I am new here, but I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 in Dell XPS 15 using two monitors
<Nkd> Cpare: "The tax authority wants a list of persons working for company called Nordic Power. The list should only include the person identity numbers"
<Nkd> Cpare; maybe not so tuff quistion for you but still helpfull if you give me some input how to manage this in SQL
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, perhaps it's because i'm using my iphone. how do i scan for connected ip's. netmap?
<cpare> Nkd - What do the tables look like?
<cpare> Nkd - can I assume it's a single table
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, nmap yes
<michealPW> I'm running Kubuntu 13.04 ony my ASUS K75DE laptop. I'm having Power Management issues.
<michealPW> Kubuntu sleeps fine and resumes from sleep fine, if I manually put it to sleep... However it will not seem to do anything on its own.
<torpet> hi, i have a major problem with my thinkpad touchpad
<michealPW> For example, it will not Dim the Backlight, does not turn the screen off or put the laptop to sleep if left idle, even for extended periods of time.
<torpet> whenever i use it to move the cursor and a second finger touches the pad, it stops moving
<torpet> *the cursor stops moving
<torpet> is there a way to disable that and emulator macbook behavior?
<torpet> *emulate
<cpare> Nkd - Assuming it's all in one table called Nkd_Data, and the table fields are (Company_Name, Person_ID, Person_Name) the SQL would be "Select Person_ID from Nkd_Data where Company_Name='Nordic Power'"
<cpare> Nkd - do you have a table mapping for the database?
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, nmap isn't coming back with anything
<Nkd> tblCompany wich has ComID and ComName in it , and the you have the tblcitizen with citsSocSecNo, CitFirstName, CitLastName, CitMarriedTo , TaxKey and CitLastVisit
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, what command did you use?
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, nmap xx.xx.xx.1-254
<Nkd> Cpare: tblCompany wich has ComID and ComName in it , and the you have the tblcitizen with citsSocSecNo, CitFirstName, CitLastName, CitMarriedTo , TaxKey and CitLastVisit
<cpare> Nkd - tblcompany is going to be a lookup table, are you familiar with those?
<cpare> Nkd - and tblcitizen has the info for each "Citizen"
<cpare> Nkd - tblCompany will have the company info
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, try redj1122 try:  netdiscover -i wlan0 -r routerip/24
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, i think my problem is that my iphone is at xx.xx.55.13 while i'm at xx.xx.24.15
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, i'll try that
<cpare> Nkd - So we will need to do an inner join on ComID
<cpare> Nkd - or we could do a nested select, but that's probably not what your instructor wants to see
<Nkd> Cpare: ok yeah it feels like im not far away but still something is wrong on this
<cpare> Nkd - Is there another table
<cpare> Nkd - I don't see a ComID in the tblCitizen
<cpare> nkd - so there is no clear way to join them
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, that was successful. i'm arping for the client-router, but get my previous problem when trying to tell the router i'm the client
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, in so many words, i'm halfway working
<Nkd> Cpare: yea you have a tblCompany with ComRegId and ComName
<Nkd> Cpare: maybe thats need to be involved to
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, use arpspoof twice 1) target router  2) router target
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, i'm failing on router target
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, "can't arp as..."
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, what is your router ip your ip and target ip?
<cpare> Nkd - so ComName is the company name
<darthanubis> anyone here use autofs?
<darthanubis> !autofs
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<Nkd> Cpare: yes that would be right i think
<cpare> Nkd - but how do we get to the Citizen table - we have to find a table that references the ComID
<edunat> spike spanish?...
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, router: xxx.xx.54.1, my ip: xxx.xx.24.15, target: xxx.xx.24.96
<Nkd> Cpare: hmm yea thats my biggest quistionmark to, for me who just got the basics this is wierd. I know its hard for you now when you don't see the tables or relationships fully
<cpare> Nkd - How many total tables in the example
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, just to confirm where do i find the router ip?
<Yoshie> ubuntu 13.04 64 bit MotherBoard ASROCK n68-vs3 fx   Not connected to the internet , http://tinyurl.com/bocr4lc
<cpare> Nkd - I am only aware of two from what you have given me
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, route -n
<sylflo> hi people
<Yoshie> hello sylflo
<Volk> Oh god.
<edunat> Volk: Spike Spanish?, Plis?
<cpare> Nkd - my list so far is
<cpare> TblCompany
<cpare> 	ComID
<cpare> 	ComName
<cpare> tblCitizen
<cpare> 	citsSocSecNo
<FloodBot1> cpare: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edunat> +z
<sylflo> why do you like ubuntu ? it 's a bad os
<Yoshie> than why are you on an Ubuntu channel ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here had success setting up bitlbee with skype?
<redj1122> gr33n7007h, that was the problem
<gr33n7007h> redj1122, What was it?
<edunat> Plis...canal in spanish?...
<ntzrmtthihu777> !es | edunat
<ubottu> edunat: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sylflo> join #bsd
<edunat> Gracias. Tank you!
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<ntzrmtthihu777> edunat: de nada
<Yoshie> sylflo and your using Free BSD I presume ?
 * betrayd hands sylflo a slash
<sylflo> i was i'm on arch
<sylflo> ubuntu was better before i don't like it now
<sylflo> but i think it's a good os for people who come from Windows
<Yoshie> ubuntu 13.04 64 bit MotherBoard ASROCK n68-vs3 fx   Not connected to the internet , http://tinyurl.com/bocr4lc
<ntzrmtthihu777> sylflo: honestly I think xubuntu is a good starter from windows <7, similar ui and all
<sylflo> ubuntu or xubuntu it's the same it's the graphic interface which change that's all
<Yoshie> sylflo if you really want to be happy, if you got enough skill that is..... Id say go with Gentoo :)
<sylflo> I don't like to compile with source it's too long
<sylflo> it did it with kde 4 hour
<Yoshie> lol, alright..
<sylflo> on freebsd
<sylflo> it nice if you need to change the code
<ntzrmtthihu777> sylflo: exactly, which is why I think {l,x}ubuntu would be better for new users from windows versions <=7, as the ui is more similar than unity.
<sylflo> i agree ntzrmtthihu777
<ntzrmtthihu777> :P
<ntzrmtthihu777> personally I started with lucid, so I was rather miffed at the advent of unity. then I gave xubuntu a try lately and fell right in love :P
<sylflo> i started with ubuntu then freebsd then archlinux
<daftykins> yeah unity is to older ubuntus as windows 8 is to <=7
<Oryx> You know, it kind of upsets me that Nautilus understands smb (Samba) and not nfs out of the box :(
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, strange no?
<akkosh> hello
<gustavo_cm> Hello there! Does aMule 2.3.1-1 in 12.04 crashes with X errors to someone here? Running it from CLI, I get mainly "[xcb] Unknown sequence number while processing queue {newline}[xcb] Most likely this is a multi-threaded client and XInitThreads has not been called". (I'm using Trisquel, which is based off Ubuntu. I'm asking here to know if it is a Trisquel-specific bug.)
<daftykins> gustavo_cm: the best you'll get here is that they'll say, if it isn't ubuntu, no support
<gustavo_cm> daftykins: thanks. I'm just asking if somebody have heard of that; if not, it's probably my_distro-specific, or even a weird personal bug.
<gustavo_cm> More likely a weird personal bug which doesn't happen to my distro's folks. Bye :-)
<visor> hello, I have just bought a new computer and it has two internal SSD's, in a RAID array I guess, is there any performance or concern in the BIOS method for the disks? I have IDE/RAID/AHCI modes but I wonder if I should change it, it is raid by default, but have read that AHCI is better, any advice?
<Irish_Wolf> hello all, anyone know how I can uninstall tweak?
<Irish_Wolf> I tried sudo dpkg -r ubuntu-tweak
<cpare> Visor - what do you want out of the double SSD setup, Fault Tolerance
<cpare> Visor - SSD in a mirrored set seems like a costly option
<Irish_Wolf> better question, is there a way to list installed programs?
<bray90820> Are there any official torrents of 13.04
 * r00t-err0r AFK
<cpare> Visor - I use my SSD for the OS Only, and put my content on a Raid5 thats huge
<stercor> If I 'do-release-upgrade,' does it re-partition the hard drive?
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, Yes on the ubuntu site
<visor> cpare: It is an ultrabook, and it is advertised as a 128gb SSD, however when I turned it on and started looking at the specs I found that there are internally two disks with fdisk
<bray90820> i can't seem to find them
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<visor> cpare: So before wiping the disk and install Linux I wanted to make sure the right settings are in the BIOS since I've never used Linux on SSD's, and I read somewhere that using AHCI over RAID in the BIOS setting is better for some TRIM command which makes disk life longer
<bray90820> Thank you
<visor> but many things are being said on the internet... better ask someone with experience :)
<bray90820> so it's above 700MB now?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<bray90820> so no more cd suppoet
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, You can do the net install 30 MB
<bray90820> i will just use my flash drive
<cpare> visor - I have a 256gb SSD in my XPS M1530, so I can speak with some authority :)
<wilee-nilee> self imposed authority, lol
<cpare> visor - I am on Ubuntu 13.04 and didn't do any significant tweaks
<visor> cpare: sure you can, and that's why I prefer to ask here than read forums, so what mode do you use for your disk?
<cpare> visor - but I did verify the BIOS setting your talking about
<shomon> how can I get that help again to replace unity? I'm installing xubuntu desktop
<shomon> !shomon unityfree
<shomon> hmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> shomon: I was doing the same, but it did not go too well
<ntzrmtthihu777> !unityfree
<shomon> lol... oops
<shomon> aaah that's it
<cpare> visor - My setting was AHCI (I believe) - starting my other laptop up to verify
<shomon> !unityfree
<wilee-nilee> shomon, removing unity is not a good idea, if you want xubuntu only install the xubuntu download.
<ntzrmtthihu777> shomon: it doesnt exist, apparenlty.
<wilee-nilee> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<shomon> aah that's it, thanks wilee-nilee
<ntzrmtthihu777> shomon: what wilee-nilee said. I tried migrating from unity to xfce and it was not too pretty.
<shomon> I did that on debian once and it was well worth it
<shomon> anything to get rid of that abomination
<visor> cpare: I'd really appreciate if you take the time to check the setting :) I just don't want to do further troubleshooting, if AHCI is better supported on Linux then that'll be the one I set
<wilee-nilee> You can have unity and xfce, you just have the unity apps is all.
<visor> cpare: thanks
#ubuntu 2013-05-02
<cpare> visor - verified AHCA
<cpare> AHCI
<savio> Is xface improve performance
<wilee-nilee> visor, look here as well. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<cpare> visor - other than this I kept everything the same in the OS config
<visor> cpare: Thanks, just one more question, is there only one physical disk or do you have a pair like me?
<cpare> visor - I multiboot, and had to make lots of changes to Windows7
<wilee-nilee> cpare, You did not setup optimize?
<visor> wilee-nilee: Thank you, I'm gonna read it
<cpare> I have only one physical disk in my laptop
<visor> cpare: same issue here, I still have to keep windows, although I will install Win 8
<cpare> visor - I have only one in my laptop, but 1 ssd and (2) 5400rpm drives in my server
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyone who upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04?
<mojtaba> Was there any issue?
<cpare> mojtaba - I am on 13.04
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Many have, some with issues some with none back it up before hand.
<betrayd> try the live version
<cpare> mojtaba - I had a problem with what seemed to be a storter than expected upgrade
<mojtaba> Do you know which version would be suitable to upgrade from 12.10 without any issue?
<mojtaba> should I wait until then?
<cpare> mojtaba - if your looking for stability, sticck to the LTS releases
<Loshki> mojtaba: if you're concerned about stability, you should wait until 13.04.2 or later...
<cpare> wilee-nilee - I did not setup optimize
<nagev> I am trying to define a bash function to see if a package is installed using: func () { `apt-cache policy $1`; } but it outputs "No command 'Package' found".  Can someone tell me how to define the function?  I don't want to use bash aliases
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Every update is different for everyone your questions will not be empirically answered.
<cpare> visor - I think I am up to 4 boot options at this point
<wilee-nilee> cpare, Take a look at that link if you want to.
<visor> allright, I'm gonna read the link wilee-nilee gave me, thanks for your help too cpare !
<nagev> i figured it out, it works without the single quotes :)
<dward> after updating to raring, my hardware is not detected correctly
<ahalverson> dward: what kind of ardware
<ahalverson> *hardware
<dward> ahalverson: pretty much all of it. display, usb devices, wireless card are all not working properly.
<dward> lspci detects the hardware
<dward> but not very many modules are being loaded
<ahalverson> dward: laptop or desktop?
<dward> laptop
<ahalverson> dward: whats the model?
<dward> hp dm4-1060
<ahalverson> dward: just sec
<bray90820> How well does the Apple magic mouse work on ubuntu
<ahalverson> does the graphics work at all?
<Irish_Wolf> @ bray90820, not really that well
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: why is that
<Irish_Wolf> I have to create a .sh file to slow it down....
<Irish_Wolf> no real options for it....
<human> hello darmok
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: is the speed the only issue?
<Irish_Wolf> and it disconnects every so often, for no reason.
<shomon> !no-unity
<Irish_Wolf> other than that, it's fine...
<ahalverson> dward: does the graphics work at all?
<dward> ahalverson: I have never had a problem before this upgrade after multiple years. All new raring features work with the 3.5.0-25 ramdisk and kernel AFAIK. not sure wheter the problem is with the ram image or some kernel config.
<shomon> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: do you know why it disconnects
<shomon> duh..
<Irish_Wolf> I also need to figure out how to speed up the scroll... I just started on this project, so... and I'm new.
<Irish_Wolf> no idea why, just stops working.
<dward> ahalverson: yes
<Irish_Wolf> and I have to turn the mouse off and then back on.
<ahalverson> dward: does wired internet work?
<dward> ahalverson: only a single setting in xrandr and it's below my normal screen resolution
<dward> ahalverson:
<Irish_Wolf> ** Does anyone know how to deal with the bug that causes ubuntu to freeze when minimizing the last window up?
<dward> ahalverson: wired ethernet connection is not detected with ifconfig
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: i like slow tracking so there really is no problem there
<ahalverson> dward: does the wrieless card work at all?
<dward> ahalverson: it's detected with lspci but the driver is not loaded
<bray90820> how would i properly install ubuntu on a macpro
<ahalverson> dward: whats the name of the card?
<Irish_Wolf> @Bray, you have to get reeft first.
<dward> ahalverson: the driver module is not found
<Irish_Wolf> bray90820, are you looking to duel boot?
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: refit is out of development refind is the current fork of it
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: i am looking to triboot with windows 7
<ahalverson> dward: i mean the output of the lspci
<dward> lspci
<dward> okay
<Irish_Wolf> yah... sigh, I didn't do it right, and now my mac is no longer able to boot mac
<Irish_Wolf> down to ubuntu... which is fine by me actually.
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf:  I already have o x and win7 on it
<Irish_Wolf> sure, they don't conflict
<frewsxcv> anyone here use an expresscard wireless adapter with ubuntu?
<bray90820> and you can install refit on a cd which will allow you to boot os x again
<Irish_Wolf> but ubuntu and OSX do....
<dward> ahalverson: it's a broadcom 4313
<Irish_Wolf> I'd have to do it on a thumb drive, no CD
<Irish_Wolf> mac mini.....
<ahalverson> dward oh, broadcom(a lot of their cards are buggy on ubuntu)
<bray90820> Irish_Wolf: i was able to do it but it took FOREVER for it to boot because ubuntu was installed to the EFI
<ahalverson> dward: try this "sudo rmmod wl"
<dward> ahalverson: ive used brcmsmac drive with it and havent had a problem. the driver is included in compat-wireless, which is part of the generel kernel. modprobe brcmsmac shows the module cannot be found.
<frewsxcv> does anyone use a usb wireless adapter with linux?
<dward> ahalverson: I use brcmsmac
<dward> without problem
<ahalverson> dward: no wl?
<bray90820> would anyone know why ubuntu keeps installing to my EFI and causes incredibly long boots
<ahalverson> dward: i have to go, but try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/128043/broadcom-4313-doesnt-work-following-12-04-upgrade
<dward> ahalverson: I used to use wl, but switched due to some issues. this seems like a problem with the new kernel config.
<ahalverson> dward: i know its not 13.04, but its the only thing i could find
<dward> ahalverson: okay thanks but it's a problem with the kernel or the image.
<ahalverson> hope it works
<yazoo> bootime is slow when running ubuntu. Any fixes??
<bray90820> Yazoo what are you trying to do
<wilee-nilee> frewsxcv, If you want help you need to identify the device.
<linelevel> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04, but the default display resolution makes the screen unusable; however, I can get a command line (by pressing Ctrl+F1). So, how can I change my screen resolution from the command line?
<yeats> yazoo: you could try using bootchart to see where it's hanging
<ntzrmtthihu777> dont cry yazoo XD
<yeats> !bootchart | yazoo
<ubottu> yazoo: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, Run xrandr and use one of the resolutions with xrandr -s "800x600" as an eaxample.
<frewsxcv> wilee-nilee, i have a wireless card built into my laptop but the drivers are terrible. i'm considering buying a usb wireless adapter or expresscard wireless adapter and am looking for recommendations
<wilee-nilee> frewsxcv, There is a certified hardware wiki.
<frewsxcv> wilee-nilee, link?
<wilee-nilee> frewsxcv, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<frewsxcv> wilee-nilee, doesn't look very updated
<wilee-nilee> frewsxcv, Many work out of the box, your more likely to get one that works than not
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: xrandr says "Can't open display."
<dward> it seems like certain kernel modules are missing after updated to Raring and started using the new 3.8 kernel.
<bray90820> It's telling me to  install the Grub boot loader on the Ubuntu partition
<bray90820> would that be /boot or /
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, Sounds like your resolution is not the problem, not sure really.
<wilee-nilee> bray90820, For good UEFI support this is not the place.
<linelevel> wilee-nilee: The resolution is the problem, because I had a very similar issue when I was running the LiveCD, but I was able to navigate just well enough to change the display resolution using the GUI, which resolved the issue.
<wilee-nilee> linelevel, In the words of buckwheat "otay" ;)
<bray90820> bumdog: it is appropriate to ask before you randomly pm someone to haze them
<bray90820> What would my ubuntu partition be /boot or /
<wilee-nilee> ~bumdog@175.sub-174-236-135.myvzw.com
<naknomik> What's the best filesystem to use with a NAS?
<bray90820> CIFS
<naknomik> bray90820: I mean for the local disks
<naknomik> on the NAS
<Onixs>  zfs
<Onixs> hehe
<naknomik> Onixs: but is zfs stable enough on Linux?
<Onixs> no. hence the "hehe"
<naknomik> Onixs: I read on the zfsonlinux site that it's not performance tuned yet on Linux
<naknomik> aah OK
<bray90820> What would my ubuntu partition be /boot or /
<bray90820> naknomik: what about LVM
<bray90820> well an LVG
<wilee-nilee> !best > nakaori
<ubottu> nakaori, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> !best > naknomik
<ubottu> naknomik, please see my private message
<Onixs> i am sticking to ext4 no matter what
<wilee-nilee> nakaori, Sorry.
<dward> After updating to Raring, certain kernel modules are missing. what could be the problem?
<Onixs> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wilee-nilee> dward, WE can't help unless you are more vague. ;)
<Nuc1eoN> d
<dward> okay, I updated to Raring, and it came with a new kernel, 3.8.0-19-generic. when I boot with the new kernel, my display is detected at the lowest resolution, my wireless and wired networking isn't working, usb devices are not working, and probably more... when I boot with the old kernel, Raring seems to work without issues.
<betrayd> no brainer
<wilee-nilee> dward, Have you checked the additional drivers in software and updates?
<dward> wilee-nilee: what do you mean?
<dward> also comparing lsmod, only about half of the modules are being loaded compared to the older kernel version
<wilee-nilee> dward, look for software and updates in the last tab is additional drivers. When you upgrade many have to be reloaded.
<wilee-nilee> nvidia drvers b43 wireless...etc
<dward> okay, is there a best way to recompile the modules against the new kernel?
<savid> I have a game on Ubuntu which occasionally hard-crashes my laptop (screen freezes, no input, strange buzzing static sound from the sound card, must hard-reset).  How might I go about debugging this?
<dward> wilee-nilee: I have needed to do that when working with other distrobutions but never with ubuntu. I excpected that it would have happened automatically during the dist upgrade
<wilee-nilee> dward, Have you checked additional drivers or are you just guessing here?
<whjms> savid: if you launch it from a terminal and log the output, you might see any error messages that the game prints
<savid> whjms, not a bad idea, I'll try that
<dward> wilee-nilee: okay thanks, I will reboot and check to make sure.
<lasindi> Hi all, I'm trying to use Simple Scan to scan a document, but it just freezes on me when I try. I tried running it from the command line but didn't get any errors there. Any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this?
<subcool> why when i remote into one of my machines, the screen blacks out within 5 seconds?
<subcool> whether im typing or not.
<dward> wilee-nilee: can you repeat what you wanted me to check?
<whjms> subcool: what do you mean, it blacks out? your display goes blank?
<subcool> black but yea
<dward> sudo apt-get update
<dward> oops wrong window
<subcool> whjms, as if the screen was turned off
<betrayd> maybe he IS on the remote system, but on a tty-type sesion instead of GUI
<whjms> subcool: is this ssh or vnc?
<subcool> vnc
<subcool> x11vnc
<subcool> this happens from time to time
<subcool> but never right off bot
<subcool> boot*
<FloodBot1> subcool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whjms> subcool: ah, sorry. i don't really have any knowledge of vnc
<subcool> well, i think it is a screen saver issue- ause it does the same to the monitor
<betrayd> subcool, try your remote in a window instead of fullscreen
<subcool> after a few seconds it just blacks out- until i move the mouse
<subcool> same thing
<betrayd> screensaver on both machines?
<betrayd> or power mismanagement
<subcool> THere is a monitor attached to the computer,
<subcool> only because of bs like this
<barth4fun> #brazil
<betrayd> who sets up the initial autostart for the vnc subcool
<subcool> yeah, i disabled the dim features..
<subcool> i manually start it
<MeXTuX> Installed Xubuntu 13.04 (64 bit) and after choosing Ubuntu on Grub menu all I see is a black screen and Grub shows up again. Removed quiet and splash from the boot parameters and nothing happens. The kernel is 3.8.0-19 and the machine is a Lenovo laptop 3000-G530.
<subcool> i disabled the dim settings, and its working- but the dim settins were set to 5 mins
<betrayd> subcool: to what desktop env
<betrayd> or WM
<barth4fun> alguem fala portugues?
<subcool> kde
<ntzrmtthihu777> !pt | barth4fun
<ubottu> barth4fun: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<whjms> oh my
<barth4fun> obrigado - see you brother
<danes> hello, I installed owncloud on ubuntu server 12.X. It was working fine but I logged in today and there was an automatic update notice. When it ended the theme dissapeared. Has anyone experienced this?
<betrayd> subcool: x11vnc, what parameters , how do you enter the command at the server
<subcool> x11vnc -ncache 20 -forever -usepw -display :0
<betrayd> on the KDE desktop
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know, how can I have different background in each workspace in ubuntu 12.10?
<lasindi> Figured it out; needed to change permissions for the scanner device.
<MonkeyJacky> Hi. Does anybody know, how can I open or read alsa device like dsp?
<betrayd> subcool: are the screens different in size, try to match the client display size, see what happens using -clip WxH+x+y
<betrayd> with your x11vnc command
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Using "different background in each workspace in ubuntu 12.10" took 5seconds and was a first hit in google. http://askubuntu.com/questions/135230/different-background-or-wallpaper-per-workspace-ubuntu-12-04
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Thanks. (I am a newbie. :-P)
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, Thats ten pushups for you, lol. ;)
<wilee-nilee> 20 for me
<danes> hello, anyone knows how to restore the owncloud theme after updating to 5.0.4?
<MonkeyJacky> Hi. Does anyone knows, how can I open or read alsa device like dsp?
<subcool> betrayd, what?   - after i dsabled the power manangment like u said for dimming, its fine now.
<subcool> betrayd, looks like a bug
<betrayd> ah ok
<betrayd> at least didn't take long, am looking at 'man x11vnc'
<betrayd>  
<betrayd> subcool: to see if theres a way to avoid that while in a vnc session from server side
<betrayd>  - like an override
<subcool> how do i run a clip- what u mean?
<betrayd> subcool for further testing if needed, append to your x11vnc command so
<subcool> OH!
<betrayd> subcool: if my laptop can only go 1024x786 but the host has  1600x900 display i can issue the command
<betrayd> x11vnc blablablah -clip 1024x786+1+1
<betrayd> subcool: if you wanted to limit the view or you hate panning
<betrayd> or both =)
<loganlee> i must say unity looks retarded
<loganlee> srry
<loganlee> i installed win 8 instead
<loganlee> true story
<XMLnewbi> Im trying to enable remote access to my mysql server, but I cant seem to find me my.conf    im in the folder  /etc/my.conf and dont see it ?
<danes> hello, anyone knows how to restore the owncloud theme after updating to 5.0.4?
<jrib> XMLnewbi: are you sure you have a folder called "/etc/my.conf"?
<XMLnewbi> I figured it out, was /etc/mysql
<betrayd> hit the tab key once in a while
<betrayd>  e.g. /etc/my<tab> to see if stuff is there or not
<SnapSnap> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10. Now when I start my computer the Ubuntu logo pops up then the screen goes black and hangs there.
<loganlee> SnapSnap: hahahahahahahaahaahaha
<loganlee> SnapSnap: nice
<loganlee> black screen of death
<SnapSnap> loganlee, thanks for your help.
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, Have you tried nomodeset?
<loganlee> ?
<loganlee> yeh thats what i thought too
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, what's that?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<loganlee> in your bootloader add nomodeset as boot parameter
<loganlee> black screen of death!
<loganlee> i must say unity is retarded
<loganlee> anyone agree?
<wilee-nilee> loganlee, No but I hear students at the tech school in Sydney are.
<loganlee> !openoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<loganlee> hmmm amazing bot
<loganlee> wilee-nilee: i just think unity is bastardized version of win 8
<chutney> inspired by aero maybe
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, no dice
<loganlee> i hate the vertical bar in unity
<loganlee> it gets clogged up real quick you can't find the program opened
<loganlee> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<loganlee> !microsoft
<loganlee> ...
<chutney> the source of all evil
<loganlee> hey
<loganlee> :)
<loganlee> it sucks
<FloodBot1> loganlee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap You might try removing the quiets splash from grub to see the text to see where it stops, and look fro errors in general.
<loganlee> !sun
<wilee-nilee> quiet*
<brian_> Is the carl9170 wireless chipset most recommended?  I've purchased 4 off the shelf usb wifi dongles in effort to get one of them working.  And I am having very limited success, so I'm going to order one.  Most of the information I was able to find seems outdated.
<chutney> apple is the other source of all evil
<loganlee> ?
<loganlee> i dont like apple
<loganlee> anyone heard of google glass
<loganlee> energy drinks taste awful
<loganlee> i dont know why i want it
<texla> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<loganlee> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<loganlee> nice bot
<loganlee> !freedoom
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, I took off quiet boot and it booted into tty1
<chutney> how can you block a particular user from sending private messages to you?
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, Tose are per session boots so you are okay, as far as other options I'm not sure, personally I never upgrade distros.
<Haplorhini> i want an atheist version of ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> those*
<loganlee> ubuntu is piece of crap
<loganlee> i install win 8 after formatting ubuntu crap
<loganlee> but still ubutu > apple
<bulldogggy> hello
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, Did you login in there and try startx
<loganlee> herro
<makara> strange folders are appearing in my home folder. I delete them and they come back the next day. They're empty, the one is called '0B' the other 'j' ?
<loganlee> lolololol
<loganlee> it's self aware
<chutney> someone is sending abusive private messages to me. what is the irc command to stop that?
<Haplorhini> chutney
<bulldogggy> type /ignore <the nick>
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, no. I'll try it.
<chutney> thank you Haplorhini
<Haplorhini> thank to bulldogggy
<brian_> thank yous by proxy
<loganlee> how to write a self aware program
<loganlee> like those of skynet
<chutney> thank you bulldoggy, but it didn't work, I'm still getting them
<Riley-> hey guys so ive been theming ubuntu up a bit and ive changed my splash screen to my desktop wallpaper and i changed the boot theme to not purple but when it goes to light dm it still flashes pink is there any way to fix that
<loganlee> by cyberdime systems
<loganlee> lolololol
<bulldogggy> yeah it didn't work for me either
<Haplorhini> loganlee, ask philipp k dick
<loganlee> awwww philip dick
<loganlee> i have dyslexia i cant read
<bulldogggy> that used to do it, must not have the syntax right
<loganlee> :(
<Haplorhini> loganlee then ask frankenstein for a brain transplant
<loganlee> Haplorhini: brain implant would be amazing
<loganlee> maybe double life expectancy
<loganlee> Riley-: i dont understand ur question
<Haplorhini> loganlee? do you want a free advise?
<loganlee> yeh
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, I'm not worried about the computer. I can always create an install disk, but I need the files.
<Riley-> im trying to stop lightdm from flashing the default pink login wallpaper before it loads the new one
<Haplorhini> stop taking drugs
<loganlee> hmmmm
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, You can pull them out with the live disc.
<loganlee> i honestly find ubuntu to be repulsive
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, onto external media I presume?
<loganlee> they have crap game like freeciv
<Riley-> somone kick bumdog please
<chutney> yes, bumdog has been bothering me
<bulldogggy> here is the syntax
<bulldogggy> this is it             /ignore bumdog!*@* all
<Riley-> he just sent me a pm asking if i was qeer
<shankstaBytes> Any idea when OpenSuse build service will include 13.04?
<Riley-> but im serious i need help with lightdm
<qwebirc53225> my sudoers group is empty and i can't get into recovery mode - can anyone help?
<qwebirc53225> hello?
<Riley-> seriously someone ban bumdog
<Riley-> hes still pming me
<bulldogggy> I put him on ignore
<bulldogggy> i don't have powers
<nobregadantas> Hi everyone
<qwebirc53225> could someone help me out please?
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, Whatever options you have to save yeah.
<jbwiv_> Since installing 13.04, I can start empathy. Instead it crashes with this message: http://pastie.org/7751000. Any ideas how to fix or to wipe empathy's config?
<jbwiv_> sorry, *cannot* start empathy ^
<SnapSnap> wilee-nilee, is there a way to use a live disc of 12.04 to "restore" it back to working condition?
<loganlee> anyone thinks unity is piece of trash
<bulldogggy> I have not been a fan of unity
<loganlee> ?
<Haplorhini> just install mate loganlee
<bulldogggy> I run gnome shell even though I am not a huge fan of it either
<Haplorhini> its quite simple
<wilee-nilee> SnapSnap, Possibly but that include a chroot most likely, I'm not really your best help in this.
<Riley-> brb testing something
<chutney> loganlee, if you really hate unity so much, you have other options while still using ubuntu
<loganlee> it's apartheid quality
<Haplorhini> mate is good quality
<loganlee> made in south africa
<loganlee> should be boycotted
<loganlee> what's mate?
<Haplorhini> shut up fartknocker
<loganlee> no wonder it's crappy
<b4ulook4me> ipod classic detect??
<loganlee> ...
<Haplorhini> its a desktop environment for ubuntu
<b4ulook4me> Any way to recover its HDD
<bulldogggy> has anyone figured out how to put ringtones on an iphone 5 with ubuntu
<b4ulook4me> unable to see it when connected to ubuntu
<loganlee> looking up mate in youtube
<pac1> Well I've finally done it - hosed my home partition by installing 13.04 and calling an ext3 partition ext4.
<loganlee> now....
<pac1> so now I have a nice empty home ext4 partition where before there was an ext3 with all my latest files.
<Haplorhini> http://www.itworld.com/software/351107/install-mate-16-desktop-ubuntu-1304
<gustav> pac1: gj.
<bulldogggy> the little bit I have seen of mate reminds me of KDE and I have never been a fan of KDE
<pac1> gj?
<gustav> Good job.
<loganlee> its crappy
<pac1> right.
<chutney> b4ulook4me, is your classic ipod firewire or usb?
<pac1> and I know better.
<loganlee> -_-
<pac1> ok so the fun begins.
<b4ulook4me> USB
<pac1> the data from the old partition is still out there.
<chutney> b4ulook4me, is it formatted as a mac ipod or windows ipod?
<wilee-nilee> pac1, No backups?
<b4ulook4me> win
<pac1> old one.
<pac1> Like I said, I know better. but didn't do better.
<chutney> b4ulook4me, and your system detects nothing at all when you connect it?
<loganlee> ubuntu is apartheid quality! death to south africa!
<wilee-nilee> pac1, I will bet you do now. ;)
<loganlee> !south africa
<loganlee> !nelson mandella
<bulldogggy> has anyone had expierence with upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 that has wine, with wow and starcraft installed
<loganlee> !black power
<loganlee> bulldogggy: starcraft crashes
<bulldogggy> I have them both installed and running awesome on 12.10 and I am afraid to upgrade
<b4ulook4me> yep
<b4ulook4me> actually its hdd has failed and now big red X appears
<wilee-nilee> bulldogggy, clone it if you want to be sure.
<loganlee> bulldogggy: starcraft crashes
<chutney> loganlee, if you hate ubuntu so much just based on the political connotations of it's name, you can always go try Mint linux
<b4ulook4me> have to go ...bye 4 now catch u later...
<bulldogggy> thanks loganlee a good reason to not upgrade
<loganlee> chutney: mint?
<b4ulook4me> thanks all
<loganlee> i tried
<loganlee> hmmmm
<jbwiv_> Since installing 13.04, I cannot start empathy. Instead it crashes with this message: http://pastie.org/7751000. Any ideas how to fix or to wipe empathy's config?
<loganlee> i want to friend maria sharapova shes cool
<shankstaBytes> Can you tell me what virt mem is in htop and mem
<chutney> loganlee, Linux Mint is derived from ubuntu and has a different name without pilical associations
<bulldogggy> chutney I believe the new debian releases this weekend, if you want to go to debain roots
<loganlee> chutney: wow
<shankstaBytes> it actually says virt and res memory
<bulldogggy> jbwiw let me look to see if I can find that config file real quick
<chutney> I'm not the ubuntu hater, loganlee is
<wilee-nilee> troll
<loganlee> i dont hate ubuntu i just think its crappy
<jatakk> Then why are you in #ubuntu in the first place?
<loganlee> its vertical bar is abomination
<jatakk> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<loganlee> jatakk: bc i used to run ubuntu until yesterday
<chutney> loganlee, if unity is the only thing you hate, then you can run ubuntu with kde or xfce instead
<jatakk> loganlee: Okay, but this is a support channel. If you don't have a technical question go to #ubuntu-offtopic or something
<shankstaBytes> ?
<elky> i thought you could move the dock thing with ccsm anyway
<brian_> I'm pretty sure loganlee is just bored and looking for some sort of entertainment, and he seems to get some from this.  Strange to me, but whatever.  I would question whether he really has a motive.
<jatakk> Not since 12.04, I think
<shankstaBytes> can we talk about real things please
<shankstaBytes> like when is 13.04 going to be on the OpenSuse build service?
<chutney> ask at the opensuse channel?
<bulldogggy> ~/.gconf/apps/empathy
<bulldogggy> that might be what you are looking for
<loganlee> i hope linux has a windows 8 clone of look and feel
<loganlee> and start screen
<Guest24482> Hi...
<Haplorhini> windows 8? lol
<OerHeks> shankstaBytes, ask in the opensuse channell, as it is not related to ubuntu
<loganlee> hmmmm
<OerHeks> logan stop it please.
<shankstaBytes> OerHeks: the build service is related to all Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSuse, and Arch
<Haplorhini> thank god im atheist
<shankstaBytes> ubuntu-offtopic is a fun place to chat if you dont need support everyone
<Tex_Nick> loganlee:  i kinda thought Win 8 was a BAD implementation (clone) of ubuntu ;-)
<loganlee> :O
<brian_> Does anyone have a Dlink DWA-160 B2 that they have gotten to work?  I followed -> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/229-ubuntu-precise-dlink-dwa160-revb2 with not much luck.
<shankstaBytes> brian_: it is way more worth your time to just get supported hardware
<loganlee> ...
<R1d3r> lol
<night_> hi
<loganlee> herro night_
<loganlee> hruhruhru
<brian_> shankstaBytes, Yeah, any recommendations on chipset choices?  Everything seems a little dated.  I have a couple usb dongles, none of them work 100% this Netgear that uses rtl8192cu is probably the closest.
<night_> can i ask a question about debug release mode here
<shankstaBytes> brian_: is it for a desktop?
<night_> loganlee, hello
<loganlee> hi
<jatakk> night_: Just ask the question and if someone knows the answer they'll help you
<night_> jatakk, thx
<night_> i have a release exec running in a server, one day ,it's not working, so i use gdb attach to PID of this exec, but there are only simple infomation in gdb
<chutney> brian_, if you have a working windows driver for your device, you can maybe use it with the "ndiswrapper" package
<shankstaBytes> no no no
<brian_> shankstaBytes, Hp Microserver, so not much room for anything.  I used the pci-e x16 for a low profile ati card, so it leaves me with a x1 slot, low profile
<shankstaBytes> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZMGBLQ/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<shankstaBytes> check that out
<shankstaBytes> i just bought one
<FloodBot1> shankstaBytes: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shankstaBytes> it works great
<loganlee> lololol
<loganlee> hello floodbot
<shankstaBytes> it comes with both large and low profile fittings
<chutney> brian_, ndiswrapper can allow ubuntu to use windows net drivers
<shankstaBytes> ndiswrapper sucks
<shankstaBytes> and most the time stuff doesn't work
<chutney> buying things sucks too
<brian_> chutney, yeah, I am trying to avoid the wrapper.  The intent is a dual screen type kiosk, trying to keep stability high, so prefer foss and stable.
<shankstaBytes> its a waste of time
<shankstaBytes> for a 20 dollar nic card
<shankstaBytes> go mow a lawn and you have a new nic card
<night_> i want to know more and more infomation about it, so i use objcopy to copy a debug mode exec(it's same to release mode ,just use -g option) debug symbol, and i load this symbol in gdb,but is not real stack info
<brian_> shankstaBytes, thanks, just bought a couple
<shankstaBytes> np
<loganlee> or maybe get newer version of ubuntu
<night_> so i want to know, how can i debug a release mode program use gdb,which way can i follow
<loganlee> brian_:
<Loshki> night_: either you have the wrong binary, or its possible the bug smashed the stack, in which case you are out of luck
<brian_> loganlee, I'm not sure why I'm responding to this, but in anycase, I tried compat from source, no difference.
<loganlee> try ubuntu 13.04 brian_
<loganlee> im 90% sure ubuntu 13.04 will work out of box
<Derpadong> Yay for Linux lol
<loganlee> brian_:
<brian_> loganlee, couple things... First, it wouldn't make a difference I am quite sure, and secondly, 12.04 is LTS, 13.04 is not.. I want to put it up and leave it alone.
<loganlee> :O
<loganlee> but 13.04 supports more recent hardware than 12.04 LTS
<loganlee> ...
<brian_> loganlee, google -> ubuntu backports
<loganlee> !g
<loganlee> g!
<loganlee> how to do google search?
<loganlee> i forgot
<IdleOne> open a browser and go to www.google.com
<loganlee> !g backports
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<night_> Loshki, wrong binary? if it's right binary that load symbol from debug symbol file, is that the stack info will not wrong?
<loganlee> ...
<loganlee> IdleOne: ...
<Haplorhini> i am looking for a atheist woman ubuntu programmer girl
<IdleOne> loganlee: you are about 2 minutes away from being banned. Start being helpful and keep your off topic comments to yourself.
<loganlee> sure
<IdleOne> thank you.
<Riley-> hey does anyone know were the degafault ubuntu logo is for lightdm i accidently changed it on ubuntu tweak to my wallpaper
<night_> Loshki, my English is not very well.you know .....
<Loshki> night_: if the gdb stack info isn't helpful, try looking in the logs, or maybe you can run the exec with extra debugging.
<Riley-> Anyone?
<loganlee> yeh?
<loganlee> use find command i guess
<loganlee> find for pic files
<night_> Loshki, ok，thx
<brian_> Riley-, is this what you're looking for.. logo=/usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png
<Riley-> thankyou
<Riley-> thx brian_ found it
<brian_> Riley-, very cool
<Riley-> brian_ are you good with lightdm
<R1d3r> check out the proc file system night, maybe some logs aswell will help you, or go through the documentation of gdb i believe u can find out the correct info
<Riley-> ive been trying to keep it from flashing the default wallpaper
<Riley-> because i changed the plymouth theme and it looks really weird when it does that
<shankstaBytes> anyone know of a way to install the newest Miro?
<Guest18920> ...
<loganlee> shankstaBytes: what is miro?
<loganlee> shankstaBytes: maybe try update option in apt-get command
<R1d3r> open source music player shankstaBytes
<shankstaBytes> ?
<shankstaBytes> Miro is the iTune of Open Source
<brian_> Riley-, no, I don't know it at all..  This would be a hack by all sorts of means, but could you mv the old background off its filename and symlink it to your background that you have set elsewhere?  I have no idea what that will break.
<Riley-> probably right now i have it set to my desktop wallpaper but it still flashes the default pink one first
<michael87> ok I took the plung into ubuntu 13.04 after the new features. Hope I won't regret leaving windows 7 behind
<cjaredrun> switching workspaces on ubuntu 12.04 is laggy after updates now... anyone else notice?
<loganlee> cjaredrun: what did u update?
<shankstaBytes> cjaredrun: did your video card driver get installed in the kernel?
<brian_> Riley-, yeah, by created the symlink whatever lightdm is doing, it would reference your background, so you wouldn't see the flash.. Just a thought, if it breaks something, easy to remove the link and rename back the lightdm default background
<cjaredrun> just regular package updates. everything was working great before
<loganlee> oic
<usr13> cjaredrun: What Desktop Environment are you using?
<michael87> is this casual chat as well as help room for ubuntu?
<cjaredrun> unity
<shankstaBytes> no
<shankstaBytes> michael87: no it isn't but ops are moderating right now for some reason
<shankstaBytes> arent*
<cjaredrun> odd, can't run glxgears now either :/ bah
<michael87> shankstaBytes, huh. Well I'm using xchat for this channel
<shankstaBytes> cjaredrun: check your video card driver
<loganlee> cjaredrun: update hardware driver
<cjaredrun> will try that next
<loganlee> u can find hardware driver in menu
<shankstaBytes> michael87: not sure what that means
<brian_> hah
<loganlee> cjaredrun: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2009/ubuntu-9-4-ati-compare-hardware-drivers-8-10.jpg
<loganlee> ;)
<usr13> cjaredrun: Desktop or laptop?
<loganlee> ubuntu is pretty guud it works off box
<brian_> Loganlee, you're really doing good at helping people... ha
<loganlee> brian_: hehe
<cjaredrun> thanks loganlee playing with that now.  usr13, desktop
<usr13> cjaredrun: What is your processor speed and how much RAM?
<cjaredrun> usr13: it's a null issue, just need to reactivate my gfx drivers. for some reason updates killed them and put me in 2d
<loganlee> yeah
<cjaredrun> threw me for a loop is all :/
<usr13> cjaredrun: ok
<cjaredrun> thanks though
<loganlee> hehehe
<cjaredrun> off to restart!
<loganlee> gl
<michael87> shankstaBytes, nothing never mind. anyway I'm hoping I made a good choice jumping into raring ringtail coming back from windows 7. Already did the install. Forgot to manually change the swap memory to say 4 gigs since I am on a dual core laptop. hope installing auto doesn't really effect the overal pc speed
<usr13> loganlee: If you don't haev something useful to say, don't comment, (just takes up space for no reason).  Okay?
<subcool> could someone help me mount a network share?
<shankstaBytes> michael87: you can make swap if you have extra space
<shankstaBytes> just partition your drive
<usr13> subcool: Sure.
<usr13> subcool: nfs?
<shankstaBytes> michael87: its a personal choice if you want to use Gnu/Linux
<shankstaBytes> michael87: it does most everything though
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624772
<subcool> usr13, yea
<subcool> I just put up a Freenas drive.. im kinda sure i did it ok.
<usr13> subcool: Did you add the appropriate line to /etc/exports ?
<michael87> shankstaBytes, so leaving leaving the swap that was installed is fine don't really need to expand it till I get more ram? Just don't know if it have an effect on overall performance since say I have 2 gigs of ram and it will be quite a while before I get or need 4
<shankstaBytes> michael87: it depends what your doing and if your on a laptop
<subcool> usr13, nope-
<subcool> usr13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo - what do i do?
<shankstaBytes> michael87: 4 gigs isn't a huge amount of ram but if your not doing anything serious it should be fine
<usr13> subcool: Yes.  Use that guide.
<subcool> i just scrolled farther down
<usr13> subcool: What is the mount-point (directory)?
<subcool> /mnt/PersonalStorage
<usr13> subcool: Ok, so put a line something like this in /etc/exports file:
<usr13> subcool: /mnt/PersonalStorage 192.168.1.0/24(rw)  #If your network is 192.168.1.x
<Chris_W_> what is ubuntu's latest kernel?
<usr13> subcool: This just leaves it open to anyone on the network to use.
<brian_> subcool, you're just trying to use the client to mount your freenas share?
<subcool> usr13, you know i was looing at that, and my cyder is out of date.. im on 192.168.2.0
<subcool> brian_, ya
<usr13> subcool: 192.168.2.0/24(rw)
<subcool> usr13, brian_ my nas is on https:// do i have to put that in?
<subcool> usr13, thanks- i thought that was it- but- .. given the week ive been having.
<Chris_W_> https:// is just how you access the webui, right?
<brian_> subcool, no, the freenas webservice is the only thing that runs on that protocol, nfs/cfs is used for the mount
<subcool> ok thanks'
<subcool> at this point- ive f'ed up so much.. i give up
<brian_> naw, give a second, you're almost there.
<cjaredrun> and we're back: http://i.imgur.com/fAGWlGr.jpg
<subcool> brian_, you have no idea what ive been through
<brian_> question though, have you tried to mount it from something other than linux?
<subcool> i thin this is simple- but .. the other stuff- my god
<loganlee> cjaredrun: nice
<subcool> brian_, no
<subcool> usr13, i dont have a /etc/exprorts
<brian_> you did create /mnt/PersonalStorage on your client?
<subcool> no
<brian_> You need to :)
<Tex_Nick> Ubuntu 12.10 & 13.04 ... occasionally when i close VLC (2.0.6 Twoflower) it appears to close ok but later i'll notice that one of my APU Cores is running at 100% ... when looking at my process's i'll see that VLC is still resident but not playing anything ... I have to kill the process ... it's more of an annoyance than a major problem ... has anyone here experienced this ?
<Chris_W_> what is glxgears?
<usr13> subcool: Did you install nfs-kernel-server ?
<subcool> usr13, no- ... on the client?
<subcool> brian_, working on it
<subcool> im seeing 3 different way to do this.
<Ben64> Chris_W_: from the man page ----The  glxgears  program  is a port of the ``gears'' demo to GLX. It displays a set of rotating gears and prints out the frame rate at  regular      intervals. It has become quite popular as basic benchmarking tool.
<usr13> subcool: No, on the server.
<subcool> usr13, the server is FreeNAS
<brian_> usr13, he is using freenas
<usr13> brian_: Oh, what is freenas?
<subcool> a PIA
<brian_> usr13, an open source nas
<subcool> Unix
<subcool> Freebsd
<johnjohn1011> tex_nick: i'm on the vlc daily and it has vlc 2.0.7.  you may want to try that
<brian_> subcool, you could have used openfiler, it's more confusing...
<brian_> :)
<Chris_W_> is it in the normal repositories?
<Dylan_> Hello
<brian_> subcool, your first line on your pastebin tells you that the mount point doesnt exist.  When you mount anything, you need to have the folder created as the container for the mount
<brian_> so, as simple as 'mkdir /mnt/PersonalStorage' then try the first statement you have again
<subcool> brian_, i was working on the fact i was being denied
<johnjohn1011> Tex_Nick: http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn1011:  hey thanks for the reply ... i thought 2.0.6 was the latest ... i'll look into it ... might need to upgrade ")
<subcool> mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt doesnt work
<brian_> sorry.. 'sudo mkdir /mnt/PersonalStorage'
<subcool> hold on- im really behind
<johnjohn1011> BTW, what APU are you running?
<brian_> no prob, you wont want to mount it to /mnt
<Riley-> hey guys i think i just found a solution to my problem with lightdm flashing the default wallpaper after i changed it https://launchpadlibrarian.net/100026654/lightdm backgroundcolor2.patch
<brian_> subcool, -  'sudo mount -t nfs -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.2.6:/ /mnt/PersonalStorage'
<Riley-> however i have no idea how to apply it
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn1011:  thanks for the link ... i'm running : AMD A10 APU with Radeon HD 7660D Graphics
<subcool> http://paste.kde.org/736046
<syrp> Hallo. Will ubuntu fit on a 2gb usb stick ?
<johnjohn1011> Tex_Nick: what version of ubuntu and how's it running?
<brian_> you have it a little backwards.. use the line I posted just now
<Riley-> yes syrp
<wilee-nilee> syrp, A iso yes.
<subcool> brian_, usr13 http://paste.kde.org/736052
<syrp> Thanks Riley-
<subcool> brian_, im using the guide
<subcool> thats where im getting a bit confused
<johnjohn1011> Tex_Nick: ha  they all say 2.0.6 on the debs but when you do about it says 2.0.7.  last build = april 23
<brian_> subcool, do.. 'sudo service rpcbind start'
<Physicist> Greetings.
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn1011:  i'm running 13.04 on this box ... I love it ... only a couple minor issues ... i'm running 3 monitors on this box
<histo> !xrandr | Tex_Nick
<ubottu> Tex_Nick: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Aliengel> hi upgraded from 12.10 -> 13.04
<subcool> rpcbind: unrecognized service brian_
<brian_> do you have nfs-common installed, I think that is the package
<brian_> 'sudo apt-get install nfs-common'
<subcool> brian_, yeah..
<Physicist> In a command with "sudo apt-get && sudo apt-get" how can I do to the second doesn't ask the password?
<Aliengel> hi upgraded from 12.10 -> 13.04 , my laptop ASUS N56VZ ethernet not working anymore, dmesg show many numbers in alx modules.  how do i fix that?
<Tex_Nick> histo : yeah i'm familiar with XRandR ... not having a problem with my monitors though :-)
<Physicist> "--quiet" ?
<johnjohn1011> Tex_Nick: are you running all the monitors off the apu?  how are you able to do it?
<histo> Physicist: you can't. sudo has a time out period though of like 15 or 10 minutes once you first auth.
<Physicist> histo: Ok.
<histo> Tex_Nick: Ahh though that had something to do with your "couple minor issues" since you mentioned you had 3 monitors
<histo> Physicist: What is it you are trying to do?
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn1011:  yes, off the APU ... my ASRock FM2A85X Extreme 6 supports a 3 head hydra using the VGA, DVI & HDMI ports
<Physicist> I'm updating my O.S. and would like it shut down alone because I'll sleep soon..
<brian_> subcool, you need to install rpcbinc
<brian_> 'sudo apt-get install rpcbind nfs-common'
<Physicist> histo: for example: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo shutdown -r 0"
<wilee-nilee> Physicist, Unattended upgrades can be problematic, at the end is a delete residuals asked for.
<Tex_Nick> histo : no sir ... monitors work great ... thanks for the reply though ;-)
<johnjohn1011> tex_nick, that's cool for a $99 board.  tx for the info
<subcool> brian_, already installed
<vice_> hi, just installed ubuntu and noticed tha i am using the Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710 display driver.. i want to use the radeon driver, what do i have to do ?
<Riley-> can anyone help me with my lightdm problem
<Physicist> wilee-nilee: Ok. I know. Is an update of the headers..
<usr13> Physicist: What's wrong with just leaving it running?
<vice_> please
<brian_> subcool, just try.. 'sudo mount 192.168.2.6:/mnt/PersonalStorage /mnt'
<Physicist> usr13: All night long?
<usr13> Physicist: Yes
<brian_> err, that was the wrong statement I copied
<Physicist> usr13: I do not want..
<histo> Physicist: you could give your user the ability to shutdown
<Riley-> this launchpad bug is what im having but i cant figure out how to apply the patch somone posted
<Tex_Nick> johnjohn1011:  yeah i bought the mobo from newegg ... it's a great build so far ... my first ASRock mobo build ... hope it lasts a few years '-)
<Riley-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/970024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970024 in Unity Greeter "Unity Greeter has purple backgroundcolor before the background image is loaded" [Medium,Triaged]
<subcool> brian_, same error
<histo> Physicist: then you don't need sudo after the dist-upgrade
<Physicist> histo: And about the vulnerability later? Without password.
<vice_> nobody an idea for the radeon topic?
<Physicist> histo: Or do not matter?
<brian_> subcool, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<subcool> 12.04
<Riley-> anyone ive been asking for over an hr now
<histo> Physicist: It's up to you to decide. You could sudo shutdown -h 04:01 "Server is going down"   set it to power off at 04:01 or some time.
<brian_> subcool, 'sudo netstat -nlpt | grep rpc'
<Physicist> vice_: Is interesting if you go in the AMD website and find the appropriate driver for your hardware. www.amd.com
<histo> Physicist: there are many ways to do what you want. You'll have to decide what's best for you.
<histo> vice_: what's the question?
<vice_> Physicist, i want to use the open source driver
<subcool> brian_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624812/
<histo> !radeon | vice
<ubottu> vice: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vice_> thx
<Riley-> can anyone help me with this the patch is here i just dont know how to apply it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/970024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970024 in Unity Greeter "Unity Greeter has purple backgroundcolor before the background image is loaded" [Medium,Triaged]
<Physicist> histo: Ok. I have to download a list of all commands of the system.. It'll be great. Thank you.
<brian_> subcool, well try the -o nolock on the mount for a test
<brian_> subcool, 'sudo mount -o nolock 192.168.2.6:/ /mnt/PersonalStorage'
<histo> Physicist: you don't need a list of commands..  I recomend just leaving your system on during an upgrade so you can see any errors or prompts that come up anyhoot.
<histo> Physicist: then come back to it later and shutdown.  There is manual pages installed on your system already.
<johnjohn1011> Riley, maybe you just need to wait for the update to come out
<subcool> brian_, mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.6:/
<Riley-> well ive had this issue since 12.04 so
<Riley-> i dont think its going to be fixed anytime soon
<steinomite> say, does anyone have experience with Owncloud?
<Physicist> ok, histo. I'll let it working. Good night.
<brian_> subcool, your server path is most likely incorrect
<brian_> On your freenas box, what is your share path? Most likely not just '/'
<johnjohn1011> Riley: that patch looks like source code, so it needs to be compiled in, jmho.
<subcool> brian_, http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/02/plasma-desktopdG2718.png
<Riley-> i dont understand why they havnt fixed that yet according to launchpad multiple people have had that bug and its been awhile forever
<brian_> subcool,  well try this then.. sudo mount -o nolock 192.168.2.6:/mnt/PersonalStorage /mnt/PersonalStorage'
<Riley-> small things like that drive me crazy because ive changed the boot and splash screen and lightdm flashing the default wallpaper just kills it
<subcool> brian_, i think that might have worked
<histo> Riley-: what about the comment that changing the color code int he conf file fixes the issue?
<subcool> brian_, it worked
<brian_> congrats
<Riley-> were is the conf file though because i looked in /etc/lightdm and cant find anything
<subcool> brian_, well i cant write to it- but ya that worked.
<brian_> That could be a permissions thing on freenas, you still have playing to do.  But atleast you know its active
<subcool> i dont see what i did differently but ok
<subcool> yeah- thats what iw as looking for..
<brian_> You will want to google the rpcbind issue as well.  I don't know where else to go with that, maybe hosts.allow but not sure how that effects nfs, but out of my league
<subcool> brian_, its cool- thanks for doing tha tmuch.. i would died listeing to that guide.
<Physicist> histo: Do you know a method to  burl a firewall? In my lan I have a computer protected that I cannot access remotely. I suppose that have some algorithm that crash it..
<subcool> i still dont really get the different.
<brian_> Well, the main thing was, you didn't have a local mount point created on the client.
<subcool> eh- i didnt care about that
<trism> Riley-: it uses gsettings, you can see /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml for the keys, and use override files in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas to change the value
<brian_> mount did... :)
<subcool> cause origianlly i was trying to mount it to /mnt
<trism> Riley-: background-color is the one I imagine people are changing
<brian_> subcool, gotcha, not sure then, you had it all set, just not all at the same time
<usr13> brian_: subcool Looks like your just mounting the root directory with  192.168.2.6:/  Is that the intention?
<subcool> what?
<subcool> i have no idea naymore
<subcool> im following that guide
<johnjohn1011> Riley: i keep waiting for all kinds of 12.04 fixes but i accept that nothing is perfect and the OS didn't cost me a dime
<Riberty> how do i run deadbeef from terminal?
<histo> !firewall | Physicist
<subcool> and adding in ... basically nothing
<ubottu> Physicist: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<usr13> brian_: Where on the server is the directory you are wanting to mount?
<brian_> usr13, naw, not intentionally, the freenas path is actually /mnt/PersonalStorage
<usr13> The whole filesystem?
<histo> Physicist: burl?
<usr13> brian_: Then it should be 192.168.2.6/mnt/PersonalStorage
<brian_> usr13, Yes, he has it working
<Riley-> brb tesing this
<subcool> yea kinda..
<subcool> still trying to figure out this permissions thing
<usr13> brian_: mount -o tcp 192.168.2.6/mnt/PersonalStorage /mnt/PersonalStorage
<usr13> brian_: Oh, its working?
<usr13> Sorry.
<subcool> yeah, idont get why specififying the tcp and port threw it off
<subcool> yeah.. i got the drive mounted, but now i dont have rights to it
<usr13> subcool: What does the line in /etc/exports  look like?
<Physicist> histo: I mean, chouse, crash..
<brian_> umount it, and try with '-o rw' additional in your mount statement
<subcool> usr13, i dont have a /etc/exports
<histo> Physicist: What type of firewall is it hardware or software based? Or are you just trying to exploit a box on your lan?
<usr13> brian_: subcool Ok, I should stay out of this, (I don't know about freenas).
<subcool> brian_, same error with that locks thing
<brian_> subcool, still leave the nolock
<subcool> usr13, its ok- its your baic mount..
<subcool> brian_, crazy error
<Physicist> histo: exactely. I want to access remotely a windows machine. I could just use metasploit in backtrack, but, have ti disable it first. I want to do strongly.
<Physicist> *to
<subcool> brian_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624828
<brian_> you need no spaces and commas seperating the options
<brian_> that is basically telling you, you don't know how to use the command properly
<subcool> brian_, haha- i get that all the time..
<usr13> brian_: subcool nolock is not an option for mount.  (It is for nfs but not mount)
<subcool> the rpcbind section of the howto might help? it had me setup stuff concerning it
<brian_> subcool, 'sudo mount -o nolock,rw 192.168.2.6:/mnt/PersonalStorage /mnt/PersonalStorage'
<subcool> do i need the comma?
<histo> Physicist: So are you trying to exploit it or just want to use it remotely?
<subcool> oh- that worked
<schultza> schroot is not restricting me to /src/chroot/precise_i386
<Physicist> histo: both..
<schultza> using: schroot -c precise_i386 -u root
<subcool> brian_, usr13 well, i mounted it- but i still cant right to it.. owrking on that still :/
<usr13> subcool: sudo mount -o rw 192.168.2.6:/mnt/PersonalStorage /mnt/PersonalStorage
<usr13> subcool: Look at ther server for option to write to it.
<subcool> usr13, i get a lot of errors when i dont use the nolock
<subcool> i am
<usr13> subcool: nolock is not an option for mount, (not that I know of anyway.
<usr13> subcool: If the server was Linux using nfs I could help you, but I do not know  about freenas. so... sorry
<subcool> mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.
<histo> Physicist: well you'd have to learn different exploitation techniques... I suggest looking at a live distro like kali(the new backtrack) for testing. If it's your box you can just use rdp to connect or teamviewer tec...
<hum4n1c1d3> hi, I have a little problem with my epson multifunction "CX5600"
<hum4n1c1d3> the scanner is not working at all
<hum4n1c1d3> any ideas? :S
<jtreminio> Hi all - how would I check via command line if build dependency for a package has been installed?
<darthanubis> got autofs going
<Physicist> histo: I use linux. I want to do on two windows machines..
<darthanubis> but anyone using the auto.net profile?
<brian_> subcool, good luck, gotta run, check rpcbind for statd, look to hosts.allow potentially, also seduids, not sure if they arnt matching and that is preventing your write access
<Physicist> histo: I do not know how..
<histo> Physicist: your not making any sense
<darthanubis> the files says just to make it 755 . Did that
<subcool> brian_, k- thanks a lot.. im on it- i really want this doen tonigth so i can start copying stuff
<histo> Physicist: there is remina remote desktop client built into linux. You can use it to connect to rdp on windows boxes. Or use teamviewer to connect to just about anything in linux windows and android
<conscriptt> 12.10 on my vps doesnt have gcc or cc, attepmts to install gcc++ claim to have the latest version of gcc-4-7-base already installed, can anyone help?
<brian_> subcool, yep, you might want to try to add ',nosuid' to your options as just a test to try
<Physicist> histo: Ok.. I have to download the tool. In the ms-dos (cmd), couldn't?
<Physicist> histo: without tools? Just commands.
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: sane-find-scanner
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: ok
<histo> Physicist: what are you trying to do? I have no idea what you are talking about.
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: No USB scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure tha
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: Look for section starting with "found"
<histo> conscriptt: apt-get install build-essentials
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: Scroll up if you don't see it.  (Shift-PageUp)
<histo> conscriptt: apt-get install build-essential
<Tex_Nick> 13.04 with Gnome-Fallback Desktop ... occassionally i'm unable to minimize a window with the window minimize button ... i have to right click on the window tab on the bottom panel and choose unmaximize ... this is happening on two different PC's and a variety of applications ... is this happening to anyone else ?
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: sane-find-scanner |pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<Physicist> histo: Nevermind.. It is a funny history and I almost sleeping. Thanks for the attention.
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624849/
<conscriptt> unable to locate package
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: Is it plugged in?
<hum4n1c1d3> yup
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: And you can access the printer.  Right?
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: scanimage -L
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: exactly
<Tex_Nick> ubuntu 13.04 gnome classic
 * esmit33 just a test
<somsip> !test | esmit33
<ubottu> esmit33: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<dsnyders> I have a 32GB USB flash drive that palimpsest disk utility sees, but gparted doesn't.  Every operation, even "safely remove" gives the error: Cannot open /dev/sdd: No such device or address.  Is there a good tool for USB flash drive recovery?
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: Is it connected to your PC via USB cable?
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: wait.... the shell is frozen
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: yes, indeed
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: May take a while....
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: but should be more than 20 or 30 seconds
<hum4n1c1d3> k
<esmit33> Thanks guys!
<hum4n1c1d3> still frozen
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: after command   scanimage -L  ?
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: nope... "no scanners were identified. If you blah blah
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: Ctrl-c
<hum4n1c1d3> is working now
<hum4n1c1d3> but scanimage -L result is "no scanners were identified"
<conscriptt> i dont think theres a file of repositories in the vps, it cant find anything i try to install
<usr13> hum4n1c1d3: Well, I don't know.  You might try another USB port.  (Sometimes switching USB ports will wake up a sleeping device or bus
<hum4n1c1d3> usr13: k, hang on
<hum4n1c1d3> is possible that when I plug the old multifunction in a 3.0 usb port the system can't recognize it?
<ezioa> i'm using putty and importing a key generated by ssh-keygen but the server keeps refusing the key
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: does dmesg show any output when you plug the device in?
<dsnyders> I just tried deleting the partition on my 32GB flash drive and I got Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdd, offset=32768
<histo> ezioa: are you imported the proper key
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: yes
<histo> dsnyders: what are you trying to remove the partition with?
<hum4n1c1d3> hang on... i'll paste it
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: #dmesg -c   will clear the log so you can get to just the issue at hand
<dsnyders> histo, palimpsest (aka Disk Utility as superuser)
<histo> dsnyders: try using parted, cfdisk, or fdisk
<ezioa> histo, yes
<ezioa> i
<ezioa> 'm copying it
<hum4n1c1d3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624872/ histo
<dsnyders> histo: parted, gparted and fdisk do not even recognize the drive.
<histo> dsnyders: what is it you are trying to do to the drive exactly?
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: unplug the device.  sudo dmesg -c  then plug the device in
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: what is the actual issue though I came into this late
<histo> dsnyders: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdd
<dsnyders> histo, return it to some sort of operating state.  cfdisk returns FATAL ERROR cannot open disk drive.
<Morph4me> sudo mkfs.vfat -n "call it what you want" -I /dev/sdxy
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: my scanner is not working :P
<hum4n1c1d3> but look
<hum4n1c1d3> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624874/
<ezioa> histo, forgot to add it to authorized_keys2
<cusion> I installed ubuntu 13.04 using USB stick on my laptop, but when i started the ubuntu, it first showed some error message like "unable to locate usable image; failed to create 0x10000001, -22; failed to create 0x80000080, -22"; but after a while, the message disappeared and the login desktop showed up. I was wondering what is going on with my ubuntu?
<histo> dsnyders: are you sure thats the dev of the device?
<histo> dsnyders: please pastebin output of lsblk
<histo> ezioa: ahh yeah ssh-copy-id can help with that.
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: what kind of scanner is it?
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: included in a Epson CX5600 multifunction.
<dsnyders> histo, Yes.  The device disappears when I remove the stick, and reappears when I plug it back in again.  Disk Util reports the proper size for the device.  However, nothing seems to be able to convince it to hold data.
<histo> dsnyders: well it has to be partitioned and formatted first
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: lte me check some things
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127600/how-do-i-get-an-epson-stylus-dx4450-all-in-one-printer-scanner-working/145221#145221
<dsnyders> histo, I'm aware of that, but nothing seems to be able to partition it, let alone format it.  Every single tool I am aware of errors out.
<Oryx> Love it. Ubuntu advertises an upgrade available to 13.04 to a box with a non-PAE CPU
<Oryx> Won't work :D
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: let me try with those tutorials, then I tell you
<histo> dsnyders: please pastebin the output of lsblk and sudo blkid
<cusion> anybody knows how to fix the "unable to locate usable image; failed to create 0x10000001, -22; failed to create 0x80000080, -22" problem?
<histo> cusion: possibly an error with splash or something. Did you try searching askubuntu?
<cusion> histo, uhh, i googled it, but it only returned some bug reports without any solutions
<histo> cusion: try asking in askubuntu.com
<histo> Oryx: were do you have a non pae cpu?
<lotuspsychje> cusion: when do you get this error?
<dsnyders> histo: http://pastebin.com/e0XCNmyf
<cusion> histo, thx, i am searching on askubuntu
<histo> dsnyders: okay sudo cfdisk /dev/sdd   shows what?
<cusion> lotuspsychje, the first time i started my newly installed ubuntu
<dsnyders> histo: FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<histo> dsnyders: okay sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<naknomik> Is there a way to install software from Ubuntu Software Center without using a GUI?
<naknomik> I have a ubuntu-server installation that doesn't have GUI
<histo> naknomik: yes sudo apt-get install somepackage
<histo> naknomik: apt-cache search somepackage and you can apt-get install somepackage
<naknomik> histo: I see https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/plexmediaserver/ this package, how do I know what is the packagename?
<histo> naknomik: make sure you apt-get update && apt-get dist-ugprade also to install updated package lists and upgrade packages
<dsnyders> histo: http://pastebin.com/UzMtb3ww
<histo> dsnyders: does dmesg show a bunch of IO errors?
<Guest80807> hi. an emergency here. I upgraded to raring. now for many partition its showing This location could not be displayed.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know in unity, where is apps > nautilus > preferences and uncheck show_dekstop.
<mojtaba> ?
<mojtaba> I can not find it. (newbie)
<naknomik> histo: tried that. It says 'Unable to locate package plexmediaserver'
<dsnyders> histo: Tail end of dmesg - http://pastebin.com/stpgeZNb
<histo> dsnyders: also what type of drive is this?  Does it have some sort of physical lock on it?
<mojtaba> Navigate to apps > nautilus > preferences and uncheck show_dekstop.
<lotuspsychje> naknomik: you can try links2 for browsing the web from your terminal
<mojtaba> Please help
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: I have to rebook and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> dsnyders: ahh yes I think your device is dying
<dsnyders> histo, it is a plain vanilla USB stick.  No write-protect switches.
<solvemon> Hi! My laptop is able to connect to wireless but not wired network (showing up as "Disconnected"). Tested in Windows (dual boot) and that works. Any suggestions for troubleshooting? Thanks! (13.04, x64)
<histo> dsnyders: It's throwing I/O errors I would try a different port or try it on a different machine just to be sure but it may be dying
<usr13> mojtaba: What do you mean, show_desktop?  What are you trying to do?
<mojtaba> usr13: I am tring to change background in each workspace.
<mojtaba> usr13: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135230/different-background-or-wallpaper-per-workspace-ubuntu-12-04
<dsnyders> histo: Dying?  I never even got a chance to use it.  Grr!  I've tried it in different ports and on different machines with different operating systems.  No dice anywhere.
<Guest80807> hi. an emergency here. I upgraded to raring. now for many partition its showing This location could not be displayed.\
<histo> dsnyders: bad stick
<usr13> mojtaba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/272058/where-are-the-ubuntu-12-04s-unity-desktop-wallpapers-located
<histo> Guest80807: What?
<dsnyders> histo: thanks for your help anyway
<histo> dsnyders: np
<histo> dsnyders: yeah always check dmesg for IO errors in the future if you are seeing wierd behavior like that.
<mojtaba> usr13: I just want to have different backgrounds.
<lotuspsychje> Guest80807: did you not accidentally wipe your existing partitions during setup?
<usr13> mojtaba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75998/is-it-possible-to-have-a-different-background-for-each-workspace
<Guest80807> n
<histo> mojtaba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135230/different-background-or-wallpaper-per-workspace-ubuntu-12-04
<lotuspsychje> Guest80807: plz some details about these partitions
<Morph4me> dsnyders: try another port and see if it shows ...using "disks" i have a new usb3  patriot 32 gb that was doing the same thing
<dsnyders> Morph4me: Tried many ports on many machines.  No dice.
<Guest80807> lotuspsychje: I can access the inside folder like Data/Videos but not Data:
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: scanner still death
<histo> Guest80807: What directory are you trying to access
<lotuspsychje> Guest80807: plz give us more details...ntfs partition? ext2? what is the purpose before of these?
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: driver issues most liley. You'd have to hunt around epson's site for drivers if it's not something that has been opensourced
<dsnyders> Morph4me: I was hoping linux had some low level tool, since it is recognizing the unit as a drive with a partition.
<Guest80807> histo, i have many partitions. accessing them creates these error message
<mojtaba> usr13: Thank
<mojtaba> s
<histo> Guest80807: partitions are different then directories you understand that right?
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: ok, then let me see if I can find it, but I hardly think so
<Guest80807> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624912/
<lingyueh> hi i am a ubuntukylin user want some helps
<Morph4me> dsnyders :thats too bad, cause if get it to show run this > sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdxy  ...nothing else worked for me either, but that did ..
<naknomik> no luck installing plexmediaserver using apt-get
<Morph4me> you*
<naknomik> It's listed under https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/plexmediaserver/
<Guest80807> histo, lotuspsychje please check the sudo fdisk - l output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624912/
<lotuspsychje> !info plexmediaserver | naknomik
<ubottu> naknomik: Package plexmediaserver does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> Guest80807: wich of those you cant access?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | lingyueh
<ubottu> lingyueh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=15833&DSCCHK=dc29f0887752bce3456688222c8cd260a661cf91
<Guest80807> lotuspsychje, Sorry, could not display all the contents of “Data”: Error when getting information for file '/media/amit/Data/[BOSS] Taarak Mehta Ep No 500.mp4': Input/output error
<dsnyders> Morph4me: No such device or address.  It's a cheap $ethnic clone, but still, you'd expect it to work at least once.  I think I'll have better luck finding the receipt and returning it than finding a technical solution.
<Guest80807> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> dsnyders: if the drive is giving IO errors it is hosed. Especially since you've tried on multiple machinens. Just return it and get a new one.
<lotuspsychje> Guest80807: you might wanna recover data with photorec
<Morph4me> dsnyders: must something with the 32gbs usb3 i have a Patriot and it appears and disappears at will ...bios sees it and then it doesn't same with the os
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Guest80807
<ubottu> Guest80807: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu2 (raring), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<arp-> Hi, I have error wehn run Skype on Ubuntu 13.03 x64, the program not open and display Segment Fault
<arp-> Ubuntu 13.04 sorry
<lotuspsychje> Guest80807: recover your data with photorec inside testdisk, then reformat your corrupt partition
<SangeetKhatri> hey i cannot get any mp3 to play in banshee and music players other than audacious even after installing ubuntu-extras package in lubuntu 13.04
<histo> !codec | SangeetKhatri
<ubottu> SangeetKhatri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> SangeetKhatri: did you try lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<arp-> Can help me?
<SangeetKhatri> because i cannot get any mp3 to play on so i thought that i should just try, and i meant ubuntu restricted extras
<Guest80807> lotuspsychje: I can access the inside folder like Data/Videos but not Data:
<somsip> arp-: there are fixes out there for this but you may need to try a few: http://linuxg.net/yet-another-way-to-make-skype-run-under-ubuntu-13-04/ http://askubuntu.com/questions/285642/skype-crashes-with-a-segmentation-fault
<Tex_Nick> SangeetKhatri:  have you tried VLC ?
<SangeetKhatri> VLC is working awesome, but i need a more professional mp3 player and banshee fits my needs
<SangeetKhatri> anyways currently installing lubuntu-restricted-extras , i downloaded wrong one that is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Tex_Nick> SangeetKhatri:  ahhh ok ... didn't know if you had gone that route :)
<SangeetKhatri> i did sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras then why the hell is it installing chromium-browser in the terminal??
<F41L> Hiya... I am unable to export a PGP key to keyservers. both MIT and Ubuntu keyservers give the same error: Error handling request. Exception raised: Failure("Error while decoding ascii-armored key: text terminated before reaching PGP public key header line")
<SangeetKhatri> i just removed chromium yesterday and installed google chrome in place
<F41L> SangeetKhatri: curious, what's the benefit of google chrome over chromium?
<histo> F41L: nothing
<histo> F41L: other than you don't have to install the crhomepdf plugin manually in chrome
<lotuspsychje> F41L: did you recently upgrade? or when did you get this error?
<SangeetKhatri> the flash performance is way better in google chrome, my flash player almost crashes in chromium when i right click and select "video info" in the youtube video
<histo> SangeetKhatri: flash performance won't matter
<SangeetKhatri> between google chrome comes with its own version of flash
<histo> SangeetKhatri: you can use the same plugin that chrome uses in chromium
<lotuspsychje> histo: my chromium flash crashes over sux, google-chrome doesnt
<SangeetKhatri> and also google chrome comes with built in mp3 player and document viewer
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: can I get a shot with windows drivers on wine?
<histo> lotuspsychje: then install a different flashplugin. it's independent of the browser. Chrome just spits one out with there's chromium doesn't
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: I dont' think wine has any USB interface support yet. But you can check int he wine irc channel
<lotuspsychje> histo: im using google-chrome for my sux needs, np
<hum4n1c1d3> damn
<SangeetKhatri> i installed lubuntu-restricted-extras but still cannot play mp3 inn banshee
<Morph4me> SangeetKhatri : it's really not even that big ...lubuntu-restricted-extras >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624945/
<F41L> lotuspsychje: this is a fresh install as of a this last weekend, first time making a PGP key.
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: #winehq
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: my hp printer just works out of the box with scanning.
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: yup... hp is better than epson
<lotuspsychje> hum4n1c1d3: did you actually tested if printing works?
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: yes, the printer part is working perfectly
<arp-> um
<arp-> not found :S
<histo> SangeetKhatri: after install ubuntu-restricted-extras you should be able to play mp3 in banshee
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: just the scanner is not working, or recognized by sane
<hum4n1c1d3> I tried to make it work as sudo as well of course, but with any result
<SangeetKhatri> i am using lubuntu and i installed lubuntu restricted extras, then why am i not able to play mp3??
<lotuspsychje> hum4n1c1d3: a fex epson apps show on ' apt-cache search epson' need some of those maybe?
<lotuspsychje> *few
<F41L> SangeetKhatri: have you tried any other media player besides banshee?
<lotuspsychje> !pgp | F41L
<ubottu> F41L: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: let me see
<lotuspsychje> hum
<SangeetKhatri> anything other than audacious and VLC are not working
<histo> SangeetKhatri: ask the lubuntu people.
<histo> SangeetKhatri: but installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will get you the right plugins
<F41L> lotuspsychje: Right... I made the key, exported the ascii armored key ".asc file" and pasted the text block into the keyserver. Not sure what else I can do.
<lotuspsychje> F41L: not an pgp expert here sorry :p
<F41L> ubuntu app "Passwords and Keys"
<SangeetKhatri> well i just ran banshee as sudo in the terminal and here is the terminal output paste http://pastebin.com/zS9TErc0
<SangeetKhatri> maybe this helps
<F41L> Maybe the key "comment" did it?
<histo> SangeetKhatri: we've all told you how to fix it.
<SangeetKhatri> but no one responds in the #lubuntu servers
<Morph4me> SangeetKhatri : ubuntu-restricted-extras .....is different and capable of playing mp3 .read the pastebin > http://paste.ubuntu.com/5624961/
<F41L> I made the key comment an if-block of C#, something whitty like if (KeyValid(email) { email.Read(); }
<F41L> might that have done something wonky?
<histo> F41L: What are you trying to do?
<F41L> Make a PGP key, and use it for signing emails?
<histo> SangeetKhatri: then install ubuntu-restricted-extras and test
<F41L> I've never used it before, saw Hak5, and got curious to give it a shot.
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: nothing changes... scanner is still death
<SangeetKhatri> first i did ubuntu-restricted-extras but that didn't worked either, so i tried lubuntu-restricted-extras but that also didn't work
<Blue1> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lotuspsychje> hum4n1c1d3: did you try install sane-epson?
<SangeetKhatri> please have a look at line 72 in the paste at http://pastebin.com/zS9TErc0 . This shows when i click the play button.
<audio> whats the cmd to update grub
<hum4n1c1d3> nope
<audio> booting from a live usb, i need to update grub on my sdb hd
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: Unable to locate package sane-epson
<Morph4me> SangeetKhatri : funny you say that,looking at them both again ,they happen to be the same size ,just worded different ...
<lotuspsychje> !info sane-epson | hum4n1c1d3
<ubottu> hum4n1c1d3: Package sane-epson does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Akiva-Mobile> anyone else having issues with youtube locking up firefox since upgrading to 13.04?
<Ponch0> no
<lotuspsychje> !info sane-epson2
<ubottu> Package sane-epson2 does not exist in raring
<Ponch0> no youtube problems for me
<Ponch0> on firefox
<Akiva-Mobile> Ponch0: Guess I'll see if there is a bug report, thanks
<F41L> :(
<Ponch0> good luck.
<SangeetKhatri> @morph4me i didn't get what you are trying to say
<Ponch0> hes saying they seem to be the same packages with different names
<jason336> hi hi hi hi
<Morph4me> SangeetKhatri: just the file sizes from the 2 pastebins i posted to you ...30.7k for lubuntu and ubuntu ...just that they were worded different is all
<lotuspsychje> hum4n1c1d3:not sure mate maybe dig in synaptic packages for epson stuff?
<wilee-nilee> audio, see the chroot. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: hmmm wait a second xD
<jason336> accept pls
<jason336> for those using windows u have to accept
<SangeetKhatri> anyways can you do anything to solve this issue, while running banshee along with it being open in terminal, as soon as i play mp3 it says "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied  Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory"
<vic> nomodeset boots to low resolution 840x400
<madprops> one thing that always annoyed me about banshee was the inability to hide the sidebar
<wilee-nilee> vic, its a low graphic boot.
<Morph4me> i like "clementine" myself
<lotuspsychje> !info clementine > lotuspsychje
<madprops> i like deadbeef even though it's lacking in some areas
<Morph4me> yeah
<madprops> clementine has a mood analyzer? lol
<vic> wilee-nilee: how do i boot to high graphics without blank screen booting?
<wilee-nilee> vic, Look in additional drivers for drivers.
<Morph4me> lol and SoundCloud in 13.04
<vic> i cant enable additional drivers | wilee-nilee
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: there is one "epson-escpr" transitional dummy package for epson-escpr printer driver
<wilee-nilee> vic, I'm not your best help here on this, however without details like the release the graphic card and details of what you have tried so far no one can help.
<vic> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 13.04, intel 945GME graphics. When i boot without nomodeset it boots to a blanl screen, when i boot with nomodeset it boots to low graphics.
<vic> no proprietary drivers in use?
<loganlee> vic: install proprietary driver
<vic> loganlee: how do i install proprietary drivers?
<loganlee> vic: http://seogadget.com/how-to-install-a-nvidia-display-driver-in-ubuntu/
<loganlee> vic: http://seogadget.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/hardware_drivers.gif
<loganlee> search the menu in gnome
<wilee-nilee> vic, you are looking for software and updates in the last tab is additional drivers.
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04b8:083f Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus DX4450
<wilee-nilee> vic, I am also seeing refrences to the xswat ppa with these drivers, use this with caution.
<ezioa> how long will it take the kerberos setup to load random data on a very slow machine
<cusion> exit
<hum4n1c1d3> lotuspsychje: what if my issue is because I didn't remove the previous drivers? How can I delete the previous drivers to do a fresh installation with the last drivers for linux?
<F41L> Ok, so I figured out why the PGP stuffs was failing. When I went to "export" the key, it exports the private key. The "Passwords and Keys" app seems really terribly designed. No organic, self-evident way of using the software. I was given zero clue as to how to export a public key.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | F41L
<ubottu> F41L: Glad you made it! :-)
<vic> unlocking 3G modem?
<agu10^> how do i know if my domain has fcrdns?
<savagecroc> what is the appropriate setfacl command to allow a user to create files but not to delete them?
<ncdmr> use sticky bit?
<savagecroc> yeah i'm not sure how that pairs up with setfacl
<savagecroc> actually. i might try a different solution.. which is let it create files in a directory it does have access to then use another user to move them out
<savagecroc> avoids the issue altogether and probably makes it more transparent in the process
<frodef> Somehow my ubuntu 12.04 desktop has decided there should be a global shortcut such that Alt-Backspace opens a terminal. This makes emacs unusable. I can't find this configured anywhere, it's not in the system settings/keyboard/shortcuts config.  How can I remove it?
<frodef> (sorry to be spamming about this, but I'm at a loss and at the verge of installing somethign else entirely)
<lovethecode> fordef, theres no keyboard shortcuts?
<Safta> Hello
<alienresidents> hello
<Safta> hello
<Tex_Nick> 13.04 with gnome-fallback desktop ... occassionally i'm unable to minimize a window with the window minimize button ... i have to right click on the window tab on the bottom panel and choose unmaximize ... this is happening on two different PC's and a variety of applications ... is this happening to anyone else ?
<alienresidents> I've got some issues with automated installs for 12.04.2 using kickstart, preseed, local repo via a router... local LAN installations are able to be done.  the base-installer complains that during the install process (after it's already retrieved initial packages) it throws an error base-installer: Connection Failed
<alienresidents> any thoughts?
<alienresidents> The exact same configuration works on a local non-routed LAN ie: same subnet
<alienresidents> I can alt+f2 and ping the repo host, but for some reason base-installer is failing
<alienresidents> The proxy string for preseed is blank as well.
<alienresidents> :(
<frodef> lovethecode: there's too many shortcuts.. :-/
<hum4n1c1d3> I give up... I wrote and post to ubuntu my issue.
<Tex_Nick> frodef:  looks like lovethecode quit
<frodef> Tex_Nick: yup..
<alienresidents> no ideas for my base-installer issue?
<alienresidents> prease?
<alienresidents> :)
<agu10^> root@domU-12-31-39-10-4A-43:~# sudo service postfix reload
<agu10^>  * Reloading Postfix configuration...                                           postfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
<agu10^>                                                                          [fail]
<alienresidents> ^reload^start
<alienresidents> ?
<yazoo> why does ubuntu take forever to boot?
<makara> yazoo, problem with upstart
<yazoo> yeah, takes forever?
<basss> hello everyone, is there anything similar to teamviewer on ubuntu ?
<MonkeyJacky>  /join #gcw-dev trololo
<makara> basss, what's wrong with TeamViewer for Ubuntu?
<makara> i used it just the other day
<balachmar> I installed the nvidia driver using additional drivers, but xorg.log says it cannot find it: Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<makara> frodef, check ccsm
<basss> makara: i'd prefer having something that's open sourced\
<balachmar> I have been going at it for hours yesterday as well, but I couldn't get it solved...
<makara> basss, what's wrong with just free?
<basss> makara: personnal issues :p
<makara> heavy
<frodef> makara: I have, couldn't find anything there.
<hum4n1c1d3> balachmar: return to the previous drivers
<alienresidents> Is there a problem with gravity?
<balachmar> hum4n1c1d3, well, this all happened after upgrading from 12.10. Since then I never had a working setup using the proprietary driver. And I need those to get decent video playback and for games.
<frodef> makara: General -> General options -> Key bindings, that is, presumably there aren't more keybindings in ccsm..?
<agu10^> How do i set up a basic email server to forward using my own domain name?
<hum4n1c1d3> balachmar: before upgrade the system or the kernel, you have to uninstall the privative drivers then upgrade the system
<hum4n1c1d3> and after that you can install the privative drivers again
<balachmar> hum4n1c1d3, it never said so... But I just uninstalled nvidia* and reinstalled it, to no avail
<makara> frodef, you can try and change something to alt-backspace and see if it complains about a conflict
<hum4n1c1d3> balachmar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140509
<snufft> so! any poor souls with a tonne of time and nothing better to do, want to help a relative linux noob resurrect his 12.04 install with unsupported video card and other substantial issues? :D :D :D
<frodef> makara: I did that in the system settings, and it did override my mystery shortcut (no complaint about conflict), but when I removed that shortcut it was back again..
<balachmar> hum4n1c1d3, that is regarding 12.04, AMD/ATI drivers and is years ago. It also doesn't even have a solution...
<balachmar> hum4n1c1d3, oops it is not years ago :)
<makara> frodef, try in ccsm
<frodef> makara: ..if I try to bind alt-bacspace in ccsm it doesn't work, the mystery shortcut overrides it.
<makara> frodef, then try org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys
<makara> in dconf-editor
<makara> frodef, what happens when you type CTRL+ALT+T ?
<makara> snufft, what did noob do?
<frodef> makara: nothing, I removed that shortcut from system settings iirc.
<frodef> shit, gnome has even copied the windows registry now?
<savagecroc> how do i write to a file if a process successfully completes?
<makara> savagecroc, #bash
<snufft> makara: hahahahaha, no one particular "thing". I installed 12.04 on this machine over a year ago, used it for a couple of months in non-unity because i could never get the video drivers sorted and have decided to resurrect it today :) It boots into non-unity fine, doing some updates now. i've never been able to get the sound or video 100% though, so i guess that's the first things i'm trying to sort out :)
<snufft> makara: actually, it appears it's not connecting to the network either, which might inhibit point 1 and 2...
<makara> snufft, why not just put 13.04 on
<frodef> makara: thanks, but no relevant keybinding there it seems.
<snufft> makara: good question and one i'll be better able to answer once i figure out if there's anything worth saving on here....
<makara> frodef, have you been playing with xkb, or the bash config files?
<frodef> I don't see how bash could possibly have anything to do with this.. I've played with xmodmap, but that's been constant for ages.
<makara> snufft, much more likely to have your hardware work with a newer linux. Especially network/wifi cards
<makara> frodef, xmodmap aye?
<makara> *raises eyebrows at frodef*
<snufft> makara: does hardware support go backwards with new releases though? this stuff's pretty old. core 2 duo, nvidia 8800gts, 4gb ram i think...
<frodef> makara: old-school? :)
<makara> snufft, I think I heard Linus just removed support for Intel 386dx. Core 2 Duo shouldn't be a problem
<snufft> makara: hahahaha, no worries then! i'll get my d/l on and catalog what's on this machine :) thanks heaps :)
<makara> frodef, if you're too clever, no one can help you
<makara> :)
<makara> frodef, did you check the other one: org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys.custom-keybindings.custom0.binding
<frodef> makara: well, possibly it's related but it really shouldn't be. I can't find any keybinding anywhere that's supposed to open a terminal at all. I'll check that one..
<frodef> makara: can't find any custom-keybindings at all.
<agu10^> How can i run a simple email server?
<makara> frodef, you using gtk2?
<makara> ago10^, there's no such thing
<frodef> makara: I don't even know.. whatever pops up after upgrading to 12.04?
<opalepatrick> Anyone had an issue with twitter icons profile images etc, not showing firefox on 13.
<opalepatrick> 04 unity
<albttashi> salaaam
<opalepatrick> I know very specific, but... ?
<frodef> makara: DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu-2d, fwiw.
<makara> frodef, can you try login with a different interface and see what happens (Cinnamon, Gnome3 etc)
<hulu> i want to change /etc/skel,but the livecd create default user not copy /etc/skel/
<albttashi> any programmer ?
<frodef> makara: ok...
<faryshta> can you people recommend me a good game from the repos¡
<faryshta> ?
<hulu> who can help me with the livecd
<makara> faryshta, kigo
<faryshta> makara, whats kigo?
<makara> Go is to the far east as Chess is to the West
<faryshta> makara, kigo on google returns a video converter
<makara> faryshta, you asked for a game from the repos, yes?
<faryshta> makara, yes
<makara> so...sudo apt-get install kigo
<faryshta> makara, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/lucid/kigo/ this one?
<ke7vyv> What would cause my system to connect to my network slower then it should?
<faryshta> makara, i am not into board games. can you recommend me another one please?
<ke7vyv> All other devices connect at the same speed but one. Could Ubuntu some how be causing it?
<Safta> faryshta, what kind of game are you looking for?
<faryshta> Safta, battles, fights, plataforms, 2d like metal slug, link or mario.
<faryshta> Safta, rpg's
<hulu> who can help me
<Safta> faryshta, try Open Arena
<somsip> !ask | hulu
<ubottu> hulu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hulu> who can help me custom the livecd
<somsip> hulu: maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Tex_Nick> faryshta:  i just built a new PC for the grandkids ... installed a lot of free games ... they are playing Teeworlds right now they love it ... it's a platform game
<frodef> Shit, logging out wasn't supposed to kill my emacs..
<Tex_Nick> Teeworlds is networked
<faryshta> Safta, yeah I like that game. Any other recommendation similar to that? Tex_Nick cool let me install it.
<frodef> anyhow, the terminal shortcut magically disappeared. Sigh.
<Safta> faryshta, i just googled for that one.. sorry.. I'm not playing any games :)
<Safta> but you can see some of them here: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/03/07/top-10-ubuntu-games/
<Kanna> o
<hulu> somsip: i had change the /etc/skel,but the livecd create default user not with /etc/skel
<somsip> hulu: I have no idea
<hulu> who can help me with the livecd
<Safta> Tex_Nick, do your kids enjoy ubuntu?
<Safta> grandkids.. sorry :)
<Tex_Nick> Safta : they have been using Windoze XP ... i just gave them this bew box 2 weeks ago with Ubuntu 13.04 installed ... they took to it like ducks to water ... they love it
<Safta> i'm happy to hear that.. I'm trying to make my father use Ubuntu but I don't know how to tell him that without scarying him :)
<bumdog> Safta: just dual boot.
<Safta> bumdog, then he won't be using Ubuntu :))
<Tex_Nick> Safta : with some tweaking ... you can make Ubuntu look and feel a lot like Windoze ;-)
 * nevyn does not like dual boot as a migration strategy...
<bumdog> Then KDE
<makara> faryshta, Limbo is a classic. Part of 'Humble Indie Bundle'. Google that
<bumdog> Limbo?
<albttashi> هلا
<deeprogram> hi ?
<l057c0d3r> hello
<deeprogram> why apt-cache can't find linux-headers-3.5.0-28-generic package ?
<deeprogram> I want to update my linux headers with apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Ben64> deeprogram: you should do linux-headers-generic
<faryshta> makara, thanks, googling
<faryshta> makara, limbo is not natively supported
<faryshta> makara, i am corrected https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/limbo/
<bumdog> Hello
<bumdog> Any one here?
<datarecall_> Hey Guy's I am having trouble with my second graphics card, the screens are on and I have the ubuntu wallpaper showing up but I cant get my mouse to the other screens and no taskbar their either
<bumdog> datarecall_: guessing nvidia
<Tex_Nick> datarecall_:  on a dual head setup, you typically will only have the "taskbar" (sic) on one monitor
<datarecall_> well i have 2  monitors working fine out of 4 with 2 taskbars
<datarecall_> lemme grab my xorg.conf
<ejv> you're a good guy Tex_Nick , start the kiddies early on linux ;)
<talpur> hi members
<l057c0d3r> ejv..  my kids have never used a windows based computer before...
<Tex_Nick> ejv : you're referring to my grandkids ;-) ?
<l057c0d3r> still wonder how they are going to fare once they start school..
<datarecall_> http://paste2.org/pCKbb11y
<datarecall_> 4 screens total 2 on each card
<l057c0d3r> also working on a child frendly and kidish looking setup for my gnome box for the kids...  to make there experiences even better
<talpur> please help to resolve error to install libstdc++-devel.x86_64....I find the error Unable to locate package libstdc++-devel.x86_64,Couldn't find any package by regex 'libstdc++-devel.x86_64'
<l057c0d3r> talpur: shot in the dark here..  have you tried using synaptic and searching for libstdc?
<l057c0d3r> also might want to click the reload button before searching
<l057c0d3r> talpur: would search the name filed only.. to reduce results
<Tex_Nick> l057c0d3r:  2 grandkids here ... girl 7 & boy 9 ... their school uses win xp ... i've had them using xp for 2 years now ... time for them to start teaching the teachers though ;-)
<l057c0d3r> heh yeah.. i got a 7 and 4 year old.. both boys...  the 7 year old knows hi way around linux rather well actually...
<l057c0d3r> not to teach him the term..  but a subject for another channel
<l057c0d3r> ~now... to teach
<talpur> l057c0d3r: it doesn't show any thing when I search libstdc++-devel.x86_64
<datarecall_> any thoughts guy's been trying for weeks its the only thing stopping me from making the full switch to linux
<llutz> talpur: the package is most likely named libstdc++6.x.x.x-dev
<llutz> talpur: for quantal it's libstdc++6-4.5-dev
<rudy62> ciao a tutti
<rudy62> !list
<ubottu> rudy62: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Tex_Nick> l057c0d3r:  lol yeah i have the kids box rather limited ... used alacarte to remove a LOT of menu items as well as several "kid proof" tweaks ;-)
<talpur> l057c0d3r:  I am searching like this apt-cache search libstdc++6-4.5-dev
<agu10^_> hello. what do you suggest for setting up a simple email forwarding server to get custom email addresses?
<Cristen> Hi everyone, how can I set up a directory to be accessed with apache but also to be writable by me ? I tried changing the rights to www-data:www-data but I can't overwrite files inside the dir.
<Ben64> Cristen: as long as it is world readable it will work on apache
<Cristen> Ben64 the rights are set to 755 which works, I also tried with chown me:me and adding myself to the group. But when I try to fopen in the logs it says access denied.
<snuggl> Cristen: the second number is group
<snuggl> Cristen: add you and www-data to same group i.e "www-admins" or whatever
<snuggl> then give that group write access
<faulesaepfle> hallo
<Cristen> I see snuggl, I didn't knew that workaround. Is it the correct way to setup a local webserver workstation ?
<Ben64> i usually have web folders in the user's home directory
<snuggl> Cristen: no the correct way is that each website has its own user account and cannot touch the others
<snuggl> correct as in safe
<Cristen> ok so I created a www dir in my own home directory, how do I achieve the safe method ?
<MonkeyDust> Cristen  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<snuggl> Cristen: i dont know what you are deploying so its hard to tell
<Cristen> ty MonkeyDust
<snuggl> Cristen: but as a rule-of-thumb, assume that the www-data user is 100% hacked and everyone can run commands as that user.
<snuggl> so dont leave stuff writeable by it etc.
<Cristen> snuggl a lamp server with only me
<Cristen> no other users
<Amelia28> humm.. ok so lately my updates, i get reminders for installing updates, but for some reason lately when i run the update it seems it just reminds me later and i can see it wants to install the same stuff.  Well today i took another shot at installing the updates and when my computer froze and i rebooted, it pass's the ubuntu screen, but then is black and all i see is the wheel thinking and it just does this.. indefinantly and does not boot to 
<LinuxNewbie> ello :)
<Tex_Nick> going down for restart after update ... hope this fix's my one gripe with 13.04 Ò^Ó
<LinuxNewbish> ello again
<LinuxNewbish> anybody home ?
<betrayd> hey
<LinuxNewbish> hello
<LinuxNewbish> any tech support around ?
<DJones> !ask | LinuxNewbish
<ubottu> LinuxNewbish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LinuxNewbish> i cant install ubuntu on myHDD when i boot from my CD
<betrayd> !details | LinuxNewbish
<ubottu> LinuxNewbish: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Tex_Nick> !details | LinuxNewbish
<Tex_Nick> LinuxNewbish:  what distro, dual boot or new install ... what exactly are you trying to do
<LinuxNewbish> I Have a problem with my installation when i try to install it on my HDD it doesnt the ubuntu version 12.04 i want to daul boot it with win 8
<LinuxNewbish> what should i do
<Tex_Nick> LinuxNewbish:  how did you create the CD ... did you do a hash check on the ISO
<SangeetKhatri> hey i have around 1mb..ps internet connection but i cannot even play 360p videos without pausing and buffering
<starbuck> hi, anybody using guake terminal?
<LinuxNewbish> download the x64 ubuntu and burn it as in your instrucation
<starbuck> is there a way to start the guake terminal window in fullscreen?
<SangeetKhatri> i am running lubuntu 13.04 and speed drops when i use youtube.com, other sites giving good speeds
<llutz> starbuck: f12-f11
<Celzic> Hi, I'm getting  "ilesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying filesystems. Any further errors will be ignored." at the boot. I ran fsck and it fixed some errors but after that I end up with the same message and fsck is not reporting any new errors. Any clues what to try next ?
<starbuck> llutz: yeah i know that, but i would like to press F12 and be in Fullscreen already
<cfhowlett> SangeetKhatri, depends on the actual speed available and on the content you're viewing.  Expect Hi Def to be slower ... not an ubuntu problem
<zetheroo> I have installed PGI Compiler software on an Ubuntu server ... but for some reason when issuing the pgi commands they only work if I give the full path to the command.... how can I make it so that the commands work on their own!?
<betrayd> zetheroo: add the execs to your $PATH, or put them in the right place
<betrayd> executables
<SangeetKhatri> @cfhiowlett i am watching in 360p not hi def
<zetheroo> betrayd: I heard about this before ... how do you "add the executables to your $PATH" ?
<SangeetKhatri> and when i see the speed in gnome-system-monitor then i see only around 20~30kbps while playing youtube streams, on normal usage it shows 90~100 kBps speeds
<cfhowlett> SangeetKhatri, ok.  also be aware that some ISP's and some sys admins (cough WORKPLACE NETWORK cough) throttle your throug
<benbro1> how can I install mysql-server without a password prompt? I'm trying sudo apt-get install -y mysql-server
<histo> zetheroo: put the commands in your $PATH
<SangeetKhatri> but it used to work fine until i upgrade from linux mint 14 to Lubuntu
<Tex_Nick> LinuxNewbish:  it's likely that Win 8 & your PC are using "Secure Boot" ... that is a BIOS feature ... if that is the case see the following
<histo> benbro1: what's wrong with a password prompt?
<zetheroo> histo: sorry ... is $PATH a file?
<llutz> zetheroo: you don't add "executables" to your $PATH, you add directories containing those executables
<histo> zetheroo: "echo $PATH"  in a terminal
<Tex_Nick> !uefi | LinuxNewbish
<ubottu> LinuxNewbish: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<benbro1> histo: I want to install it automatically with a script
<histo> benbro1: then give the script proper permissions so sudo isn't needed.
<llutz> zetheroo: add to ~/.bashrc "export PATH=$PATH:/dir/with/the/executables"
<loldog> !secure boot | loldog
<histo> benbro1: or sudo somescript
<zetheroo> histo: I get this :  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<benbro1> histo: I mean mysql password
<benbro1> histo: when you install mysql-server it asks you for mysql root user password
<zetheroo> llutz: ok thanks!
<histo> zetheroo: meaning applications in those directories seperated by :   are in your $PATH
<zetheroo> histo: ah ok ;)
<LinuxNewbish> thanks tex_nick
<histo> benbro1: ahh  I thought you mean apt asking.  hrm...
<betrayd> Best explanation so far superuser.com/questions/251038/add-folder-to-path
<betrayd> zetheroo: ^
<histo> benbro1: Why do you want to install it via script may I ask while I research?
<Tex_Nick> LinuxNewbish:  hope that points you in a good direction ... if not, report back ... with details ;-)
<betrayd> zetheroo:
<benbro1> histo: looks like this is the answer http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt
<betrayd> that was actually a weak link
<betrayd> mine was not ben 's
<histo> benbro1: That will work just wondering why on earth you'd want to do this
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo, bit o' networking help?
<histo> !details | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm attempting to run bitlbee and its skype plugin. problem is is skyped (a tcp server for skype) runs on port 2727 by default and nmap and other utils show that port to be closed.
<benbro1> histo: I want to install some packages with a script without a prompt.
<benbro1> histo: what's so complicated about that?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: ss -ant
<Caerostris> have you tried apt-get install -y?
<histo> benbro1: It's not complicated just don't understand why someone would want to take the time to write a script rather than just install the packages
<ntzrmtthihu777> port is closed.
<meet_> does gnome 3.8 work well on ubuntu13? or should i wait for a little longer?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: are you sure the daemon is running? I haven't used bitlbee in ages.... Is bitlbee started and skyped or whatever else it needs
<ntzrmtthihu777> benbro1: its pretty easy. script should read sudo apt-get install -y packages.
<Caerostris> benbro1: # apt-get install lynx -y will install lynx without prompt
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: bitlbee has help documentation built right in with the "help" command in the server window
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: yes, i've started bitlbee, connected to localhost, etc. problem is the skyped.
<histo> Caerostris: I believe benbro1 stated he tried -y  maybe i'm wrong though.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: maybe ask the author?
<ntzrmtthihu777> but port 2727, the one that skyped operates on, is closed.
<DJHenjin> Hey guys, I have a bit of a problem, I have a 64 GB of RAM server, that should only be using ab out 20 GB, I expect 42 GB to be free, yet my current Actual free RAM is at 26.16 GB, This means i have 16.51 GB of RAM used that I cannot account for, Any tips on tracking down where the Excess RAM use is going to?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: look for logs or man files for skyped plugin or whatever
<ntzrmtthihu777> DJHenjin: could just be ram being used as cache.
<Caerostris> oh, yeah, just read his first message
<histo> DJHenjin: pastebin the output of free -m
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I just wanna know how to open a port. I tried via ufw allow 2727/tcp, but no difference.
<DJHenjin> ntzrmtthihu777: Before april 28th, The RAM usage was as expected, but since then, the RAM usage has increased slowly over a couple of days, and I need to find out where that RAM is gone to
<Caerostris> benbero1, have you tried this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7739645/install-mysql-on-ubuntu-without-password-prompt
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo ufw
<Joanet> Hi all. I'm trying to change the logo and the background image using ubuntu-tweak but, although I've copied the files to /usr/shares/backgrounds folder and set the right permissions it doesn't work. I'm using ubuntu 12.04 x64. Any idea?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: yeah, I meant I used it though.
<zetheroo> how do you remove a path from $PATH ?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Is skype plugin for bitlbee seperate from it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Joanet: you neda mod the theme.xml thing.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: yes.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: likely same way you added it. how did you add it?
<DJHenjin> on top , which colum is the actual RAM that a process is using, and what to the VIRT/RES/SHR mean exactly? to me it looks like Virtual, Reserved, and Shared
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: looks like the skype protocol was added to bitlbee in 2011
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: http://bugs.bitlbee.org/bitlbee/changeset/devel%2C802
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: not sure why you are using a plugin
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: see, I can see the status of my friends on skype and such.
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777:: I used "export PATH=$PATH:/..."
<Caerostris> zetheroo: try this PATH=$(echo $PATH | sed -e 's;:\?/home/user/bin;;' -e 's;/home/user/bin:\?;;')
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777: that added a path ... but if I need to remove it what is the correct command?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: then short of echo $PATH and then export PATH="with:paths:removed:" I do not see it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: and its only for the current session. if you close and open your term it shall flush the change.
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777: how do I add a path permanently?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I've read all them docs; still needa use the plugin.
<ntzrmtthihu777> zetheroo: add the export command you used to you ~/.bashrc file.
<histo> zetheroo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<zetheroo> ntzrmtthihu777: ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: but this still does not answer my question on opening a port.
<Caerostris> Does anyone here know a bit about krb5 and nfs4?
<isuldor> hmm, apt-get install is saying "Unable to locate package xdotool", do I need to enable some repository?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo ufw allow someport  will work
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: disable your firewall temporarily to see if that is the issue. I highly doubt that to be the case.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: did that, no dice. ss -ant and nmap 127.0.0.7 show the port to be firmly closed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> same.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: What I'm saying is nothing is listening there.
<Joanet> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks, but no other way instead of modifing the file? Neither ubuntu-tweak or other app?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: sudo ufw allow proto tcp from any to any port 2272
<ntzrmtthihu777> Joanet: not that I know of.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: or you could sudo ufw allow 2727/tcp    etc...
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: did, and did that as well (as I have said before), and stil ss -ant & nmap 127.0.0.1 show them to be closed.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: you could sudo ufw disable I believe to check
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: did that as well.
<betrayd> wonder if its a router thing overrides all
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean by "closed"  it's not showing as listening?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I mean nmap shows only 3ports/tcp to be OPEN, and does not show anything regarding 2727 in ss
<f11f12> how can I prevent tftpd (in.tftpd) to go into background? I tried -l -L -v -v options
<snuggl> you dont need nmap for local ports
<snuggl> use lsof
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Right because nothing is listening on 2727 as I've said you problem is with skyped or whatever not needed plugin you are running. Skype is built into bitlbee NO PLUGIN NEEDED
<snuggl> that will also tell you *who* has the port open and with what deamon
<makara> hi. EEE with 12.04 boots into command line grub. How to make it open Ubuntu, and do it automatically every time?
<MonkeyDust> skype is unstable, here
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: are you listening to me: the version of bitlbee in the default repos does not have this function.
<ntzrmtthihu777> and again, the skyped daemon *still* needs to be running.
<histo> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2-1 (raring), package size 243 kB, installed size 665 kB
<MonkeyDust> ntzrmtthihu777  there seems to be something wrong with skype, I too have to reinstall it after each reboot
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: we're not discussing skype; that works fine for me, I jsut detest the ui
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: You need to contact the author of the skype plugin for bitlbee.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Your issue is not with your firewall
<MonkeyDust> oh, cosmetics
<shellox> hi is anyone using ubuntu on a macbook late 2009?
<histo> !mac | shellox
<ubottu> shellox: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<snuggl> is there any good anti virus scanner thats free?
<ntzrmtthihu777> MonkeyDust: no, not so much as looks as to how its being used.
<shellox> histo: i know the stupid pages
<MonkeyDust> snuggl  clam-tk
<ntzrmtthihu777> snuggl: no need, for the most part, but clamscan is good.
<histo> !av | snuggl
<ubottu> snuggl: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<shellox> but the graphics card isn't coming up in the ubuntu installer, which is odd
<snuggl> MonkeyDust: ty!
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: if you disabled ufw why do you think it's still blocking some random port?
<shellox> it's a 9400M
<snuggl> well its for a network shares of exe files so i have a reason to do it.
<histo> shellox: what kind of graphics card?
<shellox> it fails with 'No screens found' for any reason
<shellox> histo: nvidia 9400m
<histo> snuggl: then check out the community page on anti virus
<histo> !nvidia | shellox
<ubottu> shellox: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<snuggl> histo: will do!"
<histo> snuggl: clam will work find for you most likely
<shellox> histo: i had an old version of ubuntu once on it and that worked fine
<shellox> but it doesn't work with new versions anymore and I try to find out why :P
<histo> shellox: Can you describe what isn't working fine?
<histo> !details | shellox
<ubottu> shellox: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: and I have been in the #bitlbee room for quite some time dealing with this.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes and what does that have to do with ufw if it's disabled?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I'm trying to help you... You need to look into whether skyped is running if you need it. If it is then what port it thinks it is listening on etc.... using lsof etc...
<shellox> histo: The machine is a macbook late 2009 with a nvidia 9400m graphics card. I created a live usb from mac os x, can boot from it. I select "boot live cd without installing" and it gets a black screen. If I set nomodeset as kernel parameter and boot it shows the splash screen and ends up in a textconsole. startx doesn't bring up the X server and fails with no screens found.
<Tex_Nick> snuggl:  about the only way that an exe file would infect ubuntu would be thru wine ... and i have not heard of that happening yet
<shellox> ubuntu version is the newest
<histo> shellox: install proper nividia drivers possibly from another machine or via text mode. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<snuggl> Tex_Nick: (11:43) ( snuggl) well its for a network shares of exe files so i have a reason to do it.
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: and I've told you I've started skyped on 2727, and I've just tried 2 other ports, matching the config inside of the bitlbee controll channel. what is insulting in the highest is your repetition of instructions I've already stated, frequently, that I have attempted.
<john-gild> Hello all!
<snuggl> Tex_Nick: one computer uploads .exe, other computer downloads it, both of them are windows. =)
<john-gild> I have some problem w/ ip+port forwarding…
<john-gild> I want a quite very simple thing
<john-gild> I want all traffic from my PC, aimed at 1.2.3.4:80 to be redirected at localhost:8080.
<snuggl> john-gild: shoot
<john-gild> Nothing else.
<john-gild> Note that I can’t and won’t ping 1.2.3.4
<Tex_Nick> snuggl:  ahhh ok ... sorry ... now i have the picture ;-)
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Can you confirm skyped is actually running? is there any form of log? can you perhaps post some of this to pastebin so we all can see what you are trying?
<snuggl> john-gild: sure, use UFW to setup a port forward
<agu10^> hello!
<snuggl> john-gild: that should be googleable
<agu10^> hello. what do you suggest for setting up a simple email forwarding server to get custom email addresses?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: as I've ran it in debug mode, and can see the actions as they occur, then yes I can confirm that skyped is in fact running, but it cannot reach bitlbee due to closed ports.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: for instance ps aux | grep skype | pastebinit && find -iname "skype*" /var/log | pastebinit
<isuldor> whups
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Okay you did not say that earlier
<john-gild> Thanks snuggl, I’ll give it a try.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: Perhaps there is a bug with the plugin as you've already ruled out your firewall.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ntzrmtthihu777>   File "/usr/bin/pastebinit", line 339, in <module>
<ntzrmtthihu777>     page = url_opener.open(website, params) #Send the informations and be redirected to the final page
<ntzrmtthihu777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 209, in open
<ntzrmtthihu777>     return getattr(self, name)(url, data)
<ntzrmtthihu777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 344, in open_http
<ntzrmtthihu777>     h.endheaders(data)
<ntzrmtthihu777>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/httplib.py", line 954, in endheaders
<FloodBot1> ntzrmtthihu777: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tex_Nick> who is john galt ? is he john-gild ? ;-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> well that did not work at all. but regardless, skyped and bitlbee are both running, but my skype account on bitlbee cannot see the output of skyped
<john-gild> snuggl: “sudo ufw allow from 1.2.3.4 port 80 to 127.0.0.1 port 8080;sudo ufw enable” should do it, right?
<akar1m> hello guys
<akar1m> I have a question about Arch Linux ?
<akar1m> I entered this command. #pacman -S xorg-server xorg-xinit xorg-utils xorg-server-utils
<llutz> !ot | akar1m wrong channel
<ubottu> akar1m wrong channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ntzrmtthihu777> arunprasadr: then why not ask in the arch channel? we deal with apt-get here, not packman.
<akar1m> command gave 3 output on my screen
<akar1m> k
<snuggl> john-gild: that will just open the port in the firewall, you need to "port forward" it
<DJones> akar1m: This is Ubuntu support, I think the Arch IRC channel is #archlinux (but I'm not certain)
<arunprasadr> ntzrmtthihu777: what? i never asked anything in this channel? someone using my nick  name?
<ntzrmtthihu777> arunprasadr: my bad, aiming at akar1m :X
<arunprasadr> ntzrmtthihu777: np! :)
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: I made it work
<hum4n1c1d3> :D
<histo> hum4n1c1d3: what was it?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: is bitlbee listening for skyped traffic?
<devjustforfun> hello. Anybody can me explain. When i create .bash_profile in my home directory why .bashrc not loaded?
<hum4n1c1d3> histo: the tutorial is wrong, you have to download "ALL THE .deb"
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I've done as the tutorial has instructed, and set the account to listen on port 2727
<hum4n1c1d3> then:
<hum4n1c1d3> cd Downloads
<hum4n1c1d3> sudo dpkg -i iscan*.deb
<devjustforfun> what an order of loading shell configuration files?
<hum4n1c1d3> then edit /etc/udev/rules.d/60_iscan.rules
<llutz> devjustforfun: "man bash" read the "Invocation" part
<ntzrmtthihu777> devjustforfun: not 100% sure, but .bashrc should be loaded by default.
<hum4n1c1d3> then edit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<hum4n1c1d3> then edit /etc/sane.d/epkowa.con
<hum4n1c1d3> restart the multifunction and it works perfectly
<devjustforfun> in my case it's not true if i create .bash_profile my .bashrc not loaded
<ntzrmtthihu777> and a note of curiosity, what is speech-dispatcher? my shutdown/boot up info tells me its not started.
<ntzrmtthihu777> devjustforfun: then add source ~/.bashrc to the .bashprofile.
<betrayd> ntzrmtthihu777: is the tutorial appropriate for skype w/ a bitlbee plugin, or skype with builtin bitlbee
<ntzrmtthihu777> betrayd: with plugin.
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: perhaps try a newer version of bitlbee with the skype plugin guys code merged?
<histo> !find speech-dispatcher
<ubottu> Found: speech-dispatcher, speech-dispatcher-dbg, cl-speech-dispatcher, speech-dispatcher-doc-cs, speech-dispatcher-festival
<john-gild> snuggl: as always, google results are just about port forwarding without IP forwarding, nothing is never clear about that… How, after 40 years, nobody never thought to bring a KISS-compliant “bind --from 1.2.3.4:80 --to 127.0.0.1:8080” ??
<snuggl> john-gild: =D
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: again. I was (and still am) in #bitlbee, and the very latest version still requires the skyped service to be running.
<Ben64> john-gild: what are you even trying to do
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: looks like something for usability
<john-gild> Is it soooo complicated to give some simple tools to users that aren’t network geniuses?
<snuggl> UFW is a big step forward from the previous firewall confs
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: k
<ntzrmtthihu777> and does anyone know how to "unzip
<ntzrmtthihu777>  a deb?
<snuggl> john-gild: i think fw-syntax historically has more in common with IOS/routers then unix
<snuggl> so if you know your cisco its quite familiar
<somsip> ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.g-loaded.eu/2008/01/28/how-to-extract-rpm-or-deb-packages/
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: ar vx somepackage.deb
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: dpkg -x package.deb /tmp
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: then tar -xzvf data.tar.gz
<john-gild> Ben64: I want that all traffic I and only I aim at 1.2.3.4:80 goes instead to localhost:8080
<devjustforfun> A  login shell is one whose first character of argument zero is a -. What's means a -
<Ben64> john-gild: why
<snuggl> devjustforfun: an actual dash
<john-gild> Ben64: Note that I do not and will not ping 1.2.3.4.
<Ben64> john-gild: what does ping have to do with anything
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: thank you for that. I've got a deb that is in its purest form a bash script, and it would be a pain to hunt down a deb for it again for just a text file.
<hulu> helo
<john-gild> Ben64: For IPTables it change sooooo many things, when it refuses redirections for unknown hosts.
<mchlbhm> I'm having issues updating Ubuntu 12.04. Any takers?
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: i keep small scripts and exe's in ~/.bin [addded to $PATH], so when I reinstall I retain them (separate /home ;) )
<Ben64> mchlbhm: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ntzrmtthihu777> mchlbhm: don't do it, my advice ;)
<hulu> why ubuntu 13.04 livecd create default user without /etc/skel
<hulu> who can help me
<histo> mchlbhm: What sort of issues?
<histo> hulu: It should be using skel
<mchlbhm> After update, it asked to reboot. I did. I was confronted with a blank, purple screen
<mchlbhm> It hung there forever, so naturally my impatient self decided to force a reboot.
<hulu> histo: i had change the /etc/skel，but default user (ubuntu) no change
<ntzrmtthihu777> hulu: one: unless you
<betrayd> devjustforfun: to see if your .bashrc didn't load, run . .bashrc  in a terminal
<histo> hulu: when did you change it?
<Ben64> mchlbhm: and?
<ntzrmtthihu777> re going all out in modding the iso, ir you reboot the live session all the changes are *lost*
<histo> mchlbhm: Okay and now what is it doing?
<hulu> histo: i'm custom the livecd
<histo> hulu: was the ubuntu user already created?
<hulu> histo: the user is create by livecd at boot
<mchlbhm> Now the screen flashes, the password screen does some weird wrap around/ ghosting (two screens, mouse pointers)
<devjustforfun> <betrayd> it didn't load because i have a echo statement in top of my file.
<mchlbhm> Sorry, I type slow
<betrayd> try it now devjustforfun
<betrayd> devjustforfun: maybe an error is keeping it from running
<hulu> histo: i change the /etc/skel before user create
<histo> hulu: I don't think the user is created on boot
<hulu> histo: when the user create
<Ben64> mchlbhm: vhich video card? did you install the proprietary driver?
<histo> hulu: what is your native language?
<mchlbhm> Lost me
<hulu> histo: chinese
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<histo> !nomodeset | mchlbhm
<ubottu> mchlbhm: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<minas> i'm looking for a program that shows FPS in games (like fraps in windows)
<devjustforfun> <betrayd> it's work find without errors. i think Ubuntu first load .bash_profile and if it dosen't exist than load .bashrc. i think i should load from .bash_profile .bashrc
<hulu> histo: the livecd's default user isn't create on boot?
<ntzrmtthihu777> minas: what game
<betrayd> devjustforfun: ok
<savagecroc> how can i run a process as another user in the background
<minas> ntzrmtthihu777, any opengl game
<betrayd> devjustforfun: so it's one or the other, not both
<mchlbhm> Thank you, ubottu and Ben64
<savagecroc> additional information .. i pretty much have to start the command with "sudo su postgres"
<Ben64> savagecroc: don't do "sudo su"
<ntzrmtthihu777> minas: well emulators tend to have their own, and I doubt a generic google search for "fps counter opengl" will do, so how about looking for specific games?
<savagecroc> Ben64: i'm not sure of another way of doing it
<betrayd> minas: usually the game should show it, any other app would affect its performance
<Ben64> savagecroc: what are you actually trying to accomplish
<savagecroc> Ben64: run a database dump
<hulu> histo: can you help me?
<savagecroc> and background the process so i can continue run commands to check the status of the db dump
<histo> !remaster | hulu
<ubottu> hulu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<llutz> savagecroc: sudo -u postgres
<savagecroc> i.e. do dump, loop: (check process, wait 5 seconds); check exit status
<MonkeyDust> !info ubuntu-benchmark-tools | minas
<ubottu> minas: ubuntu-benchmark-tools (source: ubuntu-testing-tools): Metapackage with tools to aid in benchmarking in Ubuntu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<savagecroc> llutz: i can't do that.. it prompts me for a password
<Ben64> savagecroc: well you can start any command in the background with & at the end
<hulu> histo: i can build the livecd
<savagecroc> llutz: and the ssh library i'm using doesn't provide a way for me to set it, this user can sudo without a password.. but sudo -u postgres.. prompts for one
<hulu> hulu: i think the 13.04 have some change
<llutz> savagecroc: sudo -u postgres psql
<savagecroc> llutz: still prompts for a password
<MonkeyDust> minas  also look on phoronix: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=downloads
<minas> MonkeyDust, ubottu thanks, I'll check it out
<Andmint> Hi, is it possible to multiboot Ubuntu on SSD?
<tanveer_> hi all
<histo> Andmint: yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> Andmint: no reason why not.
<tanveer_> how to uninstall an installed package in ubuntu via command line
<savagecroc> Ben64: https://gist.github.com/freedomfreddy/1c3e6e0e376c6b74e022 << that's what i'm trying to run
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone with skills building x11 cursor themes in here?
<llutz> tanveer_: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<savagecroc> it's got an & at the end
<savagecroc> but doesn't return me control
<minas> MonkeyDust, I just read that compiz can do it (tell me the fps)
<ronalds> since 13.04 eye of gnome does have some bug or something
<hulu> who can help me with livecd
<Tex_Nick> Andmint:  for all practicall purposes an SSD functions the sane as a Hard Drive
<somsip> savagecroc: you have noticed that the blanix_int table name is split over two lines?
<mchlbhm> Don't suppose theres more beginner friendly instructins... I suppose I could delete Ubuntu, reinstall and forego updating until I have a better understanding
<ntzrmtthihu777> hulu: why would you want to change the livecd?
<savagecroc> somsip: sorry that's just to make it readable.. it's all on one line
<MonkeyDust> minas  where did you read that?
<ronalds> why pictures close when I open one sometimes
<hulu> ntzrmtthihu777: i want to add some soft to livecd
<minas> MonkeyDust, ubuntu forums
<ronalds> ?
<ronalds> should I report a bug?
<somsip> savagecroc: it doesn't make it readable. It makes it wrong. And should the & echo $! be && echo $!
<ntzrmtthihu777> hulu: why?
<hulu> ntzrmtthihu777: ?
<minas> MonkeyDust, there's a plugin in CCSM called "benchmark" I just enabled it and it works. I;ll try it in a game now
<tanveer_> savagecroc, how to uninstall an installed package in ubuntu via command line
<mchlbhm> and before I do. What is normal Ubuntu updating behavior?
<hulu> ntzrmtthihu777: i want to and some soft to livecd
<MonkeyDust> !uck | hulu
<ubottu> hulu: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<savagecroc> tanveer_: apt-get uninstall maybe?
<llutz> tanveer_: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<hulu> MonkeyDust: i had use uck
<theadmin> mchlbhm: Open update-manager, upgrade all packages, open update-manager again, the update-notification shall appear, use that.
<hulu> ntzrmtthihu777: can you help me?
<tanveer_> llutz, and savagecroc, thanks
<mchlbhm> ty admin
<savagecroc> https://gist.github.com/freedomfreddy/41f671050b330057f751 << ok that's exactly what i'm running
<theadmin> mchlbhm: If you're on an LTS release (10.04, 12.04, etcetera), they default to only upgrading to the LTS releases (which makes sense), but you can change that in the update manager's settings.
<mchlbhm> Seriously, thank you for being patient with my ignorance
<savagecroc> i'm not getting control back from the process
<mchlbhm> Are there certain updates I wouldn't want?
<ajith> Hello I would like install only kde on ubuntu 12.04 not gnome
<theadmin> mchlbhm: Please mention the full nickname of who you're talking to in your messages. You can use tab if nickname is long or complicated (e.g. thea<TAB> = theadmin)
<ajith> \I want kde 3.5 not more than that
<hulu> who can help me
<theadmin> ajith: 3.5? That's WAY old, not supported anymore.
<hulu> i guess it's a bug
<theadmin> ajith: However, check: http://trinitydesktop.org
<somsip> savagecroc: won't the final & only apply to the last echo $! | tee... given that you are seprating commands with ;
<mchlbhm> theadmin: My apologies
<OerHeks> ajith, KDE is @ 4.1 now, install the Kubuntu iso or kubuntu-desktop package and choode kubuntu @ login
<savagecroc> hmm yeah.. good point
<theadmin> mchlbhm: Meh it's no problem, just easier to keep track of conversations this way (clients highlight the nickname)
<hulu> helo everyone
<hulu> who can help me
<savagecroc> somsip: where should the & go then because i really have command > pipe1 2> pipe2 && command;  command; command &
<mchlbhm> theadmin: :) Are there any updates I should avoid?
<Ben64> hulu: you've been given the answer multiple times...
<ajith> if ineed to get repositories of kde 3.5 how can i get
<llutz> OerHeks: kde 4.10, not 4.1 ;)
<hulu> Ben64: what's the answer
<Ben64> hulu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<theadmin> mchlbhm: Well, no. Ubuntu is a very high-quality distribution that is quite stable. However, if you want extra stability (e.g. you're conservative or are in an enterprise environment), I suggest staying with the LTS releases.
<theadmin> ajith: KDE 3.5 is not supported. Look up Trinity (which is a fork of KDE 3.5)
<hulu> Ben64: i have look at the url,but not answer
<theadmin> ajith: However, that isn't supported by Ubuntu either, so don't ask for help if you install that.
<ajith> oik
<Ben64> hulu: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> kde 3.5 was amazing
<ajith> ok i want a help i have installed kde 3.5
<hulu> Ben64: ?
<Ben64> May 02 2013 03:29:00 <hulu> i want to add some soft to livecd
<ajith> but unable to get repositories and updates is thwer any updates
<mchlbhm> theadmin: I decided to stay with 12.04 LTS because I'm new and the longer support as I learn the ins and outs made sense.
<Ben64> "You may wish to customise the Ubuntu Desktop LiveCd to: add software packages "
<OerHeks> hulu you say you have uck, and you find a bug, give more details please.
<ajith> ok
<MonkeyDust> ajith  what ubuntu version?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Then look up Trinity as well :P
<ajith> trinity i have installed 3.5 version of kde but unable to update
<hulu> OerHeks: i want to change the livecd's /etc/skel/, but the livecd create default user without /etc/skel
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I moved on to FLuxbox, no DE for me, wste of resources imho
<MonkeyDust> ajith  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<llutz> ajith: http://www.trinitydesktop.org   trinity is a project, not a nick
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Eh, why fluxbox rather than openbox? Isn't fluxbox dead?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: not last I heard
<mchlbhm> Oh! New Q.. When I tried to install myunity, it gave me a list of things I had to delete first. Is it safe to do so?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hm okay, not my cup of tea anyway, if I go with a standalone WM it better be a tiling one (awesome, xmonad, i3 or such)
<theadmin> mchlbhm: paste the list to http://paste.ubuntu.com and link it to the channel.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/fluxbox/files/fluxbox/1.3.5/ 13th Feb 2013.....
<savagecroc> hmm i can't work out how to make this command exit and return me control
<Ben64> savagecroc: you should look into using "screen"
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: I tried tiling, didn't get along with it
<hulu> OerHeks: is there
<savagecroc> Ben64: i don't have a huge amount of flexibility here.. unless it can be run via my command line ssh library
<ajith> iahave installed trinity kde 3.5 on 12.04 lts
<ajith> and unable to update
<OerHeks> hulu should be there, see this howto > http://geekyprojects.com/ubuntu/build-your-own-custom-ubuntu-livecd/ /etc/skel/ should be in your /home folder
<Appu> Can someone help me with metasploit exploitation?
<Ben64> savagecroc: dunno what you mean by that, but screen is amazing, and imo a must have for using ssh
<savagecroc> i'm using a software ssh library built into ruby called SSH
<savagecroc> Net/SSH
<savagecroc> all commands have to be run through that
<lkthomas> guys, how could I scan bad sector for HDD ?
<savagecroc> all i need is for this process to return after i execute it
<MonkeyDust> ajith  if you installed it with a PPA, you should contact the maintainer
<Appu> Hello anybody used metasploit???
<llutz> Appu: ask in #metasploit
<OerHeks> Appu no support for metasploit here, ask in backtrack channel
<Appu> Its ideal... everybodys sleeping... ;)
<Appu> I mean idle.
<hulu> OerHeks: i have change the /etc/skel,but the livecd create the default user without /etc/skel
<llutz> Appu: no support here
<maylow> hi
<OerHeks> hulu all i know is what is  on that page, sorry i cannot help you there.
<Appu> hi maylow
<maylow> is there anybody w/ experience in setting up lxc on ubuntu 12.04?
<llutz> hulu: why didn't you check how the user is created (a script most likely) and where the stuff is, you need to change
<maylow> i'm reading the documentation right now, but i have the feeleing that important chunks of information are missing
<hulu> llutz: i have search many time,but not found
<Ben64> hulu: you can add software to the livecd with uck, no need to mess with skel
<maylow> LXC. anybody? :)
<hulu> Ben64: i need change /etc/skel
<Ben64> why
<hulu> Ben64: i need and the .gtk-* to $HOME
<llutz> hulu: you don#t. if its not even used, there is no need to change it
<hulu> llutz: ?
<hulu> llutz: i need change the /etc/skel
<Ben64> or use remastersys to make a livecd out of an existing install, then you can do whatever you want
<Ben64> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<llutz> hulu: no, you need to change the default settings for a new user which isn't in /etc/skel, because as you've stated since days: that isn't even used for it
<hulu> Ben64: i change the livecd default user's home directory
<Ben64> then do it!
<AlexTheRealOne> Anyone know how to setup eclipse on ubuntu 12.04? I can't Run my projects
<histo> llutz: skel is called when a new user is created
<llutz> histo: as he said, not in that case
<Aussie_Matt> hi all. what app are you using to create webpages these days?
<histo> llutz: right because the user isn't being created. It's already been created.
<llutz> histo: tell that hulu
<histo> llutz: I have
<Ben64> he's been here for days repeating the same question about skel
<Brotox> guys, can u see which ip adress i'm connected from ?
<histo> hulu: just create whatever directories you need in /home/ubuntu/
<maylow> LXC. anybody?
<histo> Brotox: no you're cloaked
<histo> !anybody | maylow
<llutz> !anyone | maylow
<ubottu> maylow: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Brotox> histo, :D ok thanks :P
<lkthomas> guys, how could I update DNS info via command line ?
<histo> lkthomas: what kidn of dns info?
<lkthomas> histo: old style was edit resolv.conf
<albttashi> Hi all , Touchpad stopped in main user but its working in guest user ?
<histo> lkthomas: resolv.conf gets overwritten now
<jrib> !resolv.conf | lkthomas
<ubottu> lkthomas: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ActionParsnip> lkthomas: you can use resolv.conf but its overwritten when DHCP runs
<lkthomas> yeah
<lkthomas> jrib: that page not found
<jrib> lkthomas: both?
<lkthomas> oh wait
<lkthomas> my mistake
<ActionParsnip> lkthomas: you can add the same nameserver lines in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<lkthomas> sorry
<histo> lkthomas: both pages work
<lkthomas> ActionParsnip: exact same format ?
<histo> lkthomas: basically edit /etc/network/inerfaces file
<ActionParsnip> lkthomas: indeed, it has the header stuff you see in /etc/resolv.conf   it's where it comes from, if it just happens to conatain a nameserver line, that's no bad thing :)
<lkthomas> histo: add  dns-nameservers  and dns-search ?
<hulu> histo: i want to known why the /etc/skel not run
<histo> lkthomas: yes
<histo> hulu: Because you aren't creating a  new user
<lkthomas> histo: thanks, even on static ip ?
<hulu> histo: the user ubuntu is not create during boot?
<ActionParsnip> lkthomas: on static IP, DHCP is not requestedm so the file will not be overwritten
<lkthomas> ActionParsnip: my case, it does overwrite
<cyberpork> HELLO!
<ActionParsnip> lkthomas: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> hi cyberpork
<lkthomas> thanks
<hulu> histo: when the default user is created?
<cyberpork> friends, i've a problem for some time is that firefox chrome do not make me listen to the audio from most sites with flash, like youtube, and also do not appear in the screen of the application in the audio settings. use Xubuntu 12.04
<cyberpork> nothing?
<cyberpork> ActionParsnip, can you help me plz?
<hulu> histo: the ubuntu 12.10 is run,but the 13.04 not run
<yossarianuk> is anyone aware if mdraid is now working with SSD drives ?
<karthikpatel> hi all
<histo> hulu: try in #ubuntu-devel
<histo> yossarianuk: why wouldn't it
<cyberpork> hi friends, i've a problem for some time is that firefox chrome do not make me listen to the audio from most sites with flash, like youtube, and also do not appear in the screen of the application in the audio settings. use Xubuntu 12.04
<hulu> histo: thx
<agu10^_> how do I add a service to be run when linux starts?
<histo> cyberpork: english?
<histo> agu10^_: using upstart
<histo> !upstart | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<cyberpork> histo, no i'm italian
<yossarianuk> histo: just read a few things such as https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4266119
<yossarianuk> and
<FaizalST> Id nya pada ngeri2
<yossarianuk> https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/newmds-ssdtuning.html#ssddeploy
<histo> !it | cyberpork
<ubottu> cyberpork: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<histo> yossarianuk: huh?
<agu10^_> histo, i have the command: forever start server.js ... should i add that to the system startup?
<yossarianuk> 'Red Hat also warns that software RAID levels 1, 4, 5, and 6 are not recommended for use on SSDs. During the initialization stage of these RAID levels, some RAID management utilities (such as mdadm) write to all of the blocks on the storage device to ensure that checksums operate properly. This will cause the performance of the SSD to degrade quickly'
<FaizalST> Ngeri
<histo> yossarianuk: that has nothing to do with it working. It's about TRIM support
<DJones> !english | FaizalST
<ubottu> FaizalST: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<FaizalST> Oke
<Myrtti> !id | FaizalST
<ubottu> FaizalST: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<yossarianuk> histo: doesn;t it mean performance would suck?
<yossarianuk> and degrade quickly?
<FaizalST> Oke go ubuntu-id
<histo> yossarianuk: well basically what happens is ..... when you write to ssd the data gets put there. Prior to writing to that section again it has to be zeroed.  TRIM does this when the drive is idle wipes the sections that have been deleted.  So the next time you need to write to that section you don't have to wait to be zeroed
<agu10^_> what is the standard way to add a script to be run on startup?
<agu10^_> i can do it in the GUI but i want a command line
<k1l> agu10^_: make an upstart job
<k1l> !upstart | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<agu10^_> doesn't seem simple enough
<agu10^_> i mean... configuration, really?
<agu10^_> i don't want to make a script, just run a command
<yossarianuk> histo: so it is not advisable to use SSD with MDRAID >
<histo> yossarianuk: is there a reason you need a raid'd ssd? they are already fast enough.
<k1l> agu10^_: then make a autostart command
<morgan_> what are some things to check if you have really bad screen tearing, I'm running nvidia-common
<k1l> !autostart | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<agu10^_> okay, is that simpler, k1l ? how is it different
<yossarianuk> to help not lose data...
<agu10^_> k1l, how do i run autostart from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: you can run the apps in ~/.config/autostart
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: keep good backups and you have no worries
<agu10^_> I think creating a scirpt in /etc/init.d is waaay easier. But i read i have to make a symlink or something?
<histo> yossarianuk: I would ask in the md raid mailing list to see if they've added support for trim yet
<yossarianuk> histo: ok will do
<histo> yossarianuk: or are you using dmraid?
<k1l> agu10^_: init.d is outdated
<yossarianuk> Can you make LVM into a kind of RAID solution ?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: if you mean the boot scripts, you keep the script in the init folder, then symlink to the runlevels you want to start (or kill) the process in
<k1l> agu10^_: just read the upstart page
<yossarianuk> dmraid would mean using the onboard bios raid ?
<histo> yossarianuk: no dmraid is fake raid
<agu10^_> that is sad. why do i have to configure lots of scripts just to run a simple command on startup?
<histo> yossarianuk: yes dmraid with lvm
<k1l> agu10^_: its not lots of scripts
<agu10^_> k1l, i just want to run ONE COMMAND
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: you can add it in /etc/rc.local if you want (above the 'exit 0' line)
<agu10^_> not a script. not many scripts.
<vnc786> hello every one
<vnc786> Ubuntu Software Center doing (Repairing installed software size:137MB)  what exactly it is doing can some one tell ...logs etc..
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: it will run as root too, so use su to run it if you want it ran as anaother user
<yossarianuk> histo: thanks for suggestions - so I wouldn't need to enable the on board RAId  on the servers bios for dmraid ?? i.e I can use AHCI (like MDRAID ?)
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: /var/log/dpkg.log    may give clues
<agu10^_> wtf i don't think you're telling me the standard way
<histo> yossarianuk: Why wouldnt' you use hardware raid if you had it?  The issue is if trim support is available or not right?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: thats one way to do it, the rc.local file is ran just before the login prompt
<vnc786> ActionParsnip:nothing is there already there
<k1l> agu10^_: if you just want to hear" use initd" dont ask anymore. the standard way is upstart now
<agu10^_> nah i want the standard way :(
<agu10^_> idk if initd is standard. isn't it?
<agu10^_> k1l, you mean the standard way is outdated? or what
<k1l> agu10^_: read the upstart page, that explains that ubuntu uses this since some time
<k1l> !upstart > agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_, please see my private message
<Promille> agu10^_: calling init.d directly is not very elegant. use upstart as suggested
<morgan_> what are some things to check if I have really bad screen tearing, I'm running nvidia-common
<agu10^_> Promille, i see
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: if you have somthing that runs as a process (like ssh server, ftp server) then yes the init way is good as you can start and stop stff
<agu10^_> i still don't see how to simply run a single command on startup
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: if you just want to fire a single shot command then rc.local is a great way
<ActionParsnip> morgan_: in nvidia-settings look into vsync
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, what is the difference then?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: if the command runs a long time, suffix it with an ampersand
<Promille> agu10^_: an example is /etc/init.d/networking start
<agu10^_> it runs a long time. it's a node.js server
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: init stuff can be started and stopped, just like you can start and stop services like ftp servers and so forth
<Promille> agu10^_: But your initial question was about doing it automaticly, so its not relevant to your question;)
<agu10^_> i need to run "forever start node.js" after booting.
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: if this is desirable, then use an init script and it will be manageable by the service command
<histo> yossarianuk: http://serverfault.com/questions/299439/is-trim-possible-on-ssd-disks-in-raid-1
<agu10^_> Promille, i have no idea what you mean
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, yes, but how?
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, how do i make it work properly
<agu10^_> in the STANDARD way
<Ben64> shouldn't node.js come with a script?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: if you just want it to run a command then forget it, then rc.local is no bad thing, you will need to add the ampersand or the boot will hang (waiting for the process to end)
<troulouliou_dev> hi does anybody have issue with their brightness control button on dell laptop ?
<Promille> agu10^_: Then just ignore it :)
<yossarianuk> histo: I have avoided DMRAID like the AIDS, historically using onboard raid in Linux (fare raid) means that (1) Your drives were not actually ever raided (i.e you could see both drives, the 2nd was always blank) and (2) there was no way of checking status - all suggestions in the past were always using MDRAID.
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: those are the 2 standard ways, it's not a bad thing (or non-standard) to use rc.local
<dank101> troulouliou_dev, nope
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: why do you think it exists?
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, ok, what's "using rc.local" ?
<yossarianuk> *fake*
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, i don't know really
<troulouliou_dev> dank101, 13.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<dank101> troulouliou_dev, yep
<agu10^_> ok, thanks
<histo> yossarianuk: I don't see anything that says it's possible at the moment.
<alexThunder> can someone help me with catalyst 13.4 on raring? i have a hybrid system and the radeon isn't working with the latest catalyst, but (at least) the intel integrated the device
<vnc786> i changed "quiet splash" to "text" in grub but to go in GUI i have to do always service lightldm start then only it works is there any workaround to get directly clrt+alt+F7  ?
<troulouliou_dev> dank101, it worked out of the box ?
<morgan_> ActionParsnip, I see 'Sync to VBlank' and it's enabled. is that correct?
<histo> !catalyst | alexThunder
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: add the command you run, add a space then an ampersand, close gedit saving the new file, reboot system
<dank101> troulouliou_dev, YES!
<agu10^_> do i have to add &
<ActionParsnip> morgan_: try without
<agu10^_> oh okay
<yossarianuk> histo: thanks
<dank101> use the LED key if you have any
<Ben64> vnc786: uh... if you don't want to start in text, why did you put text in grub?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: yes, or the boot will sit and wait for that process to end (which it won't in your case as it never ends)
<th0r> vnc786: try 'verbose' instead of 'text'
<vnc786> Ben64: when I need require GUI at that time !!!
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: or just have zero options, you will see the boot text
<Ben64> vnc786: what?
<MonkeyDust> ".bashrc", "rc.local"... what does rc stand for?
<agu10^_> release candidate
<k1l> nope
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: runcom
<ActionParsnip> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bashrc%20%20%20what%20does%20rc%20stand%20for&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, the script didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> top link
<agu10^_> it didn't run my command
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: did you add it above the exit 0 line?
<agu10^_> yes
<agu10^_> cd /var/www/node/potentialstudio/
<agu10^_> forever start node.js &
<agu10^_> exit 0
<Ben64> what is "forever"
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: is 'forever' a command?
<agu10^_> yep
<ActionParsnip> i see
<vnc786> Ben64: what i want to achieve is to change runlevel from 5 to 3 for that i made change but when i need GUI for opening pdf, writer i just go to GUI
<th0r> agu10^_: is 'forever' located in /var/www/node/potentialstudio?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: is the forever binary in the /var/www/node/potentialstudio folder?
<agu10^_> th0r, no.
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, no.
<agu10^_> it's an installed binary
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: try using the absolute path to the forever binary, you can see this by running:  which forever
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: it's ran by root, not your user, so the $PATH variable may be different
<agu10^_> let me see
<Ben64> vnc786: runlevels don't do what you think they do
<histo>  vnc786 You're doing it wrong.
<ssyf3rr> hello
<cfhowlett> ssyf3rr, greetings
<ssyf3rr> anyone here using kali linux ?
<DJones> !kali | ssyf3rr
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: this is Ubuntu support, not kali
<abhi_> hello how to find hard disk detail in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ssyf3rr, nope.
<bazhang> ssyf3rr, that is not supported here, check their support channels
<bazhang> !alis | ssyf3rr have a search
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: ask in #backtrack-linux
<ubottu> ssyf3rr have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> ssyf3rr: /j #kali-linux
<histo> ActionParsnip: ^^^
<vnc786> histo: Ben64:  than how do i change runlevel
<ActionParsnip> histo: makes sense
<abhi_> any body can tell me how to find hard disk details in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: use:  init 5
<histo> vnc786: Why are you changing runlevels in the first place?
<ssyf3rr> what kind of details
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: sudo lshw -C disk
<cfhowlett> abhi_, what details do you want?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: sudo lshw -C drive
<histo> ssyf3rr: /join #kali-linux channel
<ssyf3rr> thankyou
<seedo> hi,I dont find some "settings" after reinstalling some broken packages yesterday. #12.04
<vnc786> currently i am getting tty1 after boot histo : because i am not using GUI currently
<noDe> Hi. Is there a way to get Ubuntu Unique Product ID, like the Windows Product ID?
<histo> vnc786: right... So what does that have to do with changing runlevels?
<moppers> noDe no such thing exist
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: did i have to type disk or drive also
<noDe> I need to record a video for my assignment, and they require us to show the ID first.
<noDe> Is there anything else I can do moppers?
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: there?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: run both. I forget which is right
<moppers> noDe linux doesn't have one, you already have a license to use it
<cfhowlett> noDe, make your own?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: try waiting more than 3 seconds for a reply
<abhi_> l
<seedo> I turn Record activity "off" and it turns itself "on" again after few days
<seedo> how does that happen ?
<noDe> cfhowlett Sorry, make own what?
<histo> vnc786: running a command line system here myself. In the same runlevel as any other system with a desktop installed. So I don't understand what your question is.
<vnc786> histo: because i have already change in /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf     env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=3  but still i am getting GUI after boot
<OerHeks> seedo mayby you hit the shortkey
<moppers> noDe, he meant make your own imaginary number and pretend it's a license key. but linux is 'free software' and doesnt use license numbers
<noDe> moppers It's just that they want us to show we're doing on our own system.s
<histo> vnc786: Do you have a login manager installed like lightdm, gdm, kdm etc...
<cfhowlett> moppers, exactomundo
<seedo> ohh what's that ?
<seedo> OerHeks:
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: there is no specific command realted to lshw
<noDe> I have to display it while recording the video cfhowlett .
<moppers> noDe there is a UUID on the hard drive, use "blkid" i think
<abhi_> ActionParsnip: Are you sure about this command
<OerHeks> seedo i can't look in the keybindings, i am on kubuntu
<noDe> Yeah, moppers I tried that. That should be fine I guess.
<noDe> Thanks.
<abhi_> Hello everyone I want to know about hard disk specification and space of hardware in ubuntu
<DJones> !requirements | abhi_
<ubottu> abhi_: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<seedo> OerHeks: Okk i'll look at it. thanku :)
<agu10^_> what the fuck is happening in my server? :(
<vnc786> histo: i have one LTSP server which need GUI and as per requirement we use it and i have lightdm
<histo> vnc786: lightdm is what is starting X and GUI
<DJones> agu10^_: Please be careful of the swearing in the channel
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: how do you mean 'no specific command related to lshw'?
<histo> vnc786: You don't need lightdm to startx
<BluesKaj> agu10^_, bad language only gets negative attention
<abhi_> DJones: I want to check space of my harddisk
<cfhowlett> noDe, see the license, print it and shoot it for your video.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-June/023754.html
<moppers> abhi_, type 'df'
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: the lshw will query the hardware and show makes and model and sizes of your drives
<k1l> abhi_: df -h
<vnc786> histo: if u please look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/86483/how-can-i-see-or-change-default-run-level
<k1l> abhi_: or "sudo fdisk -l"
<moppers> abhi_, theres a gui tool for it as well in ubuntu: type 'disk space' into dash
<moppers> fdisk -l wont show free space, i dont think
<bumdog> moppers: do you
<cfhowlett> moppers, df -H
<Ben64> vnc786: ubuntu doesn't care about runlevels between 2 and 5
<moppers> i just use df
<ntzrmtthihu777> sorry, power outage.
<abhi_> moppers: from command list ???
<Bobby_kool> Hi All
<k1l> moppers: but it showes the capacity
<cfhowlett> Bobby_kool, greetings
<Promille> abhi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab this maby?
<ActionParsnip> abhi_: when you said you wanted 'details'  did you mean of the actual drive, or the partitions / used space etc?
<moppers> abhi_, the button at. the top left of the screen in ubuntu unity : click it and type 'disk space' in there - or just open a terminal and type 'df'
<moppers> ActionParsnip, <abhi_> DJones: I want to check space of my harddisk
<Bobby_kool> Thank U
<ActionParsnip> moppers: yeah, a LOT later :(
<ActionParsnip> gone anyway
<ActionParsnip> moppers: df -h   is a little more user friendly :)
<moppers> ActionParsnip, true it is
<moppers> which reminds me, i am down to 1/2 gig on this, i need to buy an SD card
<Promille> Force with you, is :)
<ActionParsnip> moppers: uninstall old kernels :)
<moppers> ubuntu linux supports sdxc doesnt it, but i need to reformat?
<pankaj> hi guys !
<moppers> sdcx uses ExFAT i think, i'll work it out
<moppers> *SDXC
<Aser> ./msg pankaj hello
<pankaj> i had a problem connecting to internet
<Aser> oops
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: can you give some details please
<Promille> !ask | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vnc786> Ben64: okay so if i want tty1 after boot(which i am getting) AND IF after getting tty1 i need GUI then what should i do (right now i am doing service lightdm start) which give me GUI
<Promille> Oh that was wrong. But, please be more specific pankaj
<Ben64> vnc786: thats the way to do it
<ssyf3rr> ubuntu server is not accessible from outside internet .
<moppers> vnc786, thats sounds correct
<ssyf3rr> helo
<pankaj> sorry, guys problem is solved
<pankaj> i just wanted to thank u all who helped me out of this !
<pankaj> :)
<ActionParsnip> nice
<moppers> BTW ubuntu docs are outdated; says 'start gdm' ... think that needs to be changed
<Promille> :)
<ActionParsnip> moppers: is it a wiki?
<Aser> pankaj respond I got a question for you
<ssyf3rr>  ubuntu server is not accessible from outside internet  help.
<Aser> eh
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|ssyf3rr,
<ubottu> ssyf3rr,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: did you setup a port forward on your router?
<moppers> ActionParsnip, no ubuntu forum sticky
<ssyf3rr> no i did not
<ActionParsnip> moppers: then I suggest you report a bug
<alexandro> Hello
<cfhowlett> alexandro, greetings
<ssyf3rr> i will ea this bug
<ssyf3rr> *eat
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: then thats why, your router is not only doing its firewall duties, but how would it know the IP to send the data on to if you have (for example) 3 PCs?
<alexandro> I'am Brazil
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: its not a bug at all, you simply haven't configured anything
<cfhowlett> !br\alexandro,
<agu10^_> how do i turn off the firewall???
<cfhowlett> !br|alexandro,
<ubottu> alexandro,: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<agu10^_> i need to turn off iptables firewall
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: did the absolute path to foreer work ok?
<ssyf3rr> how do i port forward my router ?
<moppers> the official ubuntu forum, installation and upgrades section, the official 'no gui what do i do?' sticky. says use GDM for all variants of ubuntu
<Promille> ssyf3rr: Find your router here: http://portforward.com/
<vnc786> moppers: Ben64: just asking  what this does /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf     env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=2  (the one which is default)  OR which file is telling ubuntu to run GUI
<bazhang> port-forward.com ssyf3rr
<pankaj> ok guys, now i ccannot disconnect
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: you'll need your router manual, it will be configurable using a web interface
<Promille> pankaj: which irc-client?
<pankaj> PPPoE connection
<Promille> pankaj: What? What did you do to connect to irc.freenode.org?
<ActionParsnip> ssyf3rr: or ask in ##networking
<pankaj> firefox
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, i can't know
<Promille> pankaj: Close the tab?
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, because i have to turn off iptables which may be the issue
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: you can, you can check the processes in the output of:   ps -ef
<histo> !alis | ssyf3rr perhaps this will help in your channel hopping quest.
<ubottu> ssyf3rr perhaps this will help in your channel hopping quest.: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<agu10^_> i'm with the iptables issue now
<agu10^_> i will look at that later
<agu10^_> once i know my server is working
<agu10^_> else there's no point
<pankaj> i used the command "pon dsl-provider' to connect
<agu10^_> how do i disable the firewall?
<agu10^_> i don't want any blocking. wtf
<pankaj> now poff isn't working to disconnect
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: the iptables config by default allows all traffic in and out
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: have ou been configuring iptables
<agu10^_> i installed some software and it turned on firewall blockage with iptables
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, no i haven't. some stupid software did
<agu10^_> sorry for the word
<pankaj> i used the command "pon dsl-provider' to connect. now poff isn't working to disconnect
<Promille> pankaj: What about CTRL-D?
<adamk> So why, after upgrading via do-release-upgrade, am I still prompted to run do-release-upgrade each time I login?
<AtumT> how to ping my connection whit the server?
<agu10^_> how do i remove all iptables rules so it stops bothering?
<ActionParsnip> agu10^_: you can use firestarter to configure iptanles some
<pankaj> thats bookmark shortcut in firefox.
<Moshenik> hi
<anonymous_> flush the rules
<pankaj> Promille :  i want to disconnect from internet and watch a movie now, offline ofcourse
<AtumT> I mean, my connection with the IRC server?
<pankaj> ActionParsnip : poff is not working to disconnect internet
<agu10^_> ActionParsnip, i don't want to configure anything
<agu10^_> i want to DISABLE THE FIREWALL
<anonymous_> did you try iptables -F
<agu10^_> no
<bazhang> !ufw | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<ntzrmtthihu777> agu10^_: sudo ufw disable
<bazhang> agu10^_, lose caps
<moppers> agu10^_, service iptables stop
<agu10^_> how do i disable the iptables?
<agu10^_> moppers, that will only stop it until i reboot
<bazhang> agu10^_, they just told you
<agu10^_> i want to DISABLE it
<k1l> agu10^_: why dont you read the answers?
<agu10^_> not stop it temporarily
<histo> !ufw | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bazhang> agu10^_, then listen and pay attention please
<k1l> agu10^_: read the answers! you keep asking over and over again and people did answer you. so read the answers if you ask questions
<pankaj> guys, i used the command "pon dsl-provider' to connect. now the funny thing is,  poff isn't working to disconnect
<ntzrmtthihu777> k1l: you an op?
<moppers> i wish linux had an application specific firewall ... i want to stop certain applications only when on a mobile connection as my bandwidr is on a quota
<agu10^_> k1l, that is false. you're answering the wrong question
<AtumT> how to ping my connection with the IRC server? Im using a mobile client
<agu10^_> ubuntu@potentialstudio:/var/www/node/potentialstudio$ sudo chkconfig iptables off
<agu10^_> /sbin/insserv: No such file or directory
<moppers> agu10^_, disable ufw ... for like the 4th time now you been told that
<histo> agu10^_: sudo ufw disable
<moppers> 5th time! wonders if he will listen this time :)
<agu10^_> disableo$ disable ufw
<agu10^_> No command 'disable' found, did you mean:
<jimi_> Whenever I try to install ubuntu to one of my desktops, it throws an error that it can't install grub to /dev/sda ...   This is on 12.10 ... however, i've had other versions of ubuntu on it. Is this because I have a raid drive?
<jimi_> I've tried doing like /dev/mapper/..... instead, but that doesn't seem to make a difference.
<histo> agu10^_: seriously
<histo> agu10^_: take a deep breath and re-read the last command I gave you.
<agu10^_> histo, let me check, i think that works
<DJones> agu10^_: If you read the UFW link that you've been given multiple times, the command to disable ufw is given within the first few lines of the page
<ssyf3rr> how do I find my router name?
<moppers> ssyf3rr, if it's ubuntu look at properties for the network connection (top right of desktop) and you find the ip address of the router in 'gateway'
<histo> ssyf3rr: Do you have a ubuntu related question?
<histo> ssyf3rr: I've watched you trolling on several channels now asking offtopic stuff. It's rather annoying and please stay on topic.
<ssyf3rr> im on topic .___.
<moppers> ssyf3rr, Actually that might not work: i'm not using the standard unity indicators.. sorry
<agu10^_> histo, that command did not work
<moppers> ssyf3rr, if you type 'route' into a terminal you will see the default gateway, that's the router
<agu10^_> my firewall is restarted when i boot. (iptables)
<agu10^_> How do i disable iptables from starting when i boot?
<anonymous_> two users added to ignore list
<histo> agu10^_: Please read the link from ubottu that you've been given.
<agu10^_> where is that link?
<histo> ssyf3rr: You aren't even using ubuntu...
<agu10^_> i only have one about upstart
<ssyf3rr> Im using ubuntu server
<ssyf3rr> with a GUI
<k1l> !iptables > agu10^_
<histo> !firewall > agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_, please see my private message
<histo> ssyf3rr: connected via wifi or lan?
<ssyf3rr> LAN
<alakoo> is there a way to get a list of all available ubottu commands?
<Aser> hey sysdoc_
<Aser> er ssyf3rr
<histo> ssyf3rr: then the name of your router doesn't matter. It has an IP
<histo> !factoids > alakoo
<ubottu> alakoo, please see my private message
<alakoo> thanks histo
<ssyf3rr> yes an IP 192.168.254.5
<agu10^_> will iptables -F remove all rules forever or is it just temporary?
<agu10^_> linux command line is archaic really...
<sendaljepit> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQURADE
<sendaljepit> how delete this rule??
<nibbler_> sendaljepit: replace A by D
<sendaljepit> please help me..
<nibbler_> sendaljepit: please read me
<agu10^_> how do i remove ALL iptables rules? i just want the default setup
<sendaljepit> how??
<nibbler_> agu10^_: netfilter rules are runtime programmed, they get lost with reboot - unless you have a startup/shutdown script to save and restore them
<histo> !pm > ssyf3rr
<ubottu> ssyf3rr, please see my private message
<nibbler_> sendaljepit: iptables -t nat -D POSTROUTING -j MASQURADE
<agu10^_> nibbler_, they did not get lost
<sendaljepit> tq nibbler ^_^
<nibbler_> agu10^_: for i in INPUT OUTPUT FORWARD; do iptabls -F $i; done
<azi`> is there a way to force uubntu to install xfce instead of the default desktop system?
<k1l> azi`: use xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> azi`, do you mean USE an xfce or install?
<agu10^_> WTF i cannot login through SSH now!
<agu10^_> did iptables block ssh too?
<ssyf3rr> thankyou histo
<k1l> azi`: or install regular ubuntu and install xfce afterwards. or use the minimal install and install xfce afterwards
<azi`> k1l: i would like to avoid doing that
<azi`> k1l: i see thanks
<azi`> cfhowlett: to install
<cfhowlett> azi`, xubuntu.  of coure.
<histo> agu10^_: iptables doesn't block anything unless you tell it to.
<agu10^_> i did not tell it to
<agu10^_> but i think some software did
<Promille> agu10^_: What happens when you try to connect with ssh then? It's hard to help with no information
<histo> azi`: install a command line system and install xfce or install xubuntu
<agu10^_> it says connection timed out
<histo> agu10^_: can you pastebin the output of ss -ant
<agu10^_> i'm on windows
<agu10^_> using putty
<histo> agu10^_: so
<agu10^_> so i can't run any linux command
<histo> agu10^_: then how are you typing sudo ufw disable ???
<anonymous_> without connecting to linux through putty using ssh
<ntzrmtthihu777> agu10^_: install cygwin :P
<przemek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3KCh7CqY-4
<histo> agu10^_: I want you to run ss -ant on the linux box in putty
<agu10^_> histo, when iptables didn't freak out and take over my ssh connection
<savagecroc> hey.. i can't get this to run in the background.. nohup pg_dump --format=custom nix_int > /tmp/test.dump; wait $!; echo $?     any idea how ?
<savagecroc> nohup pg_dump --format=custom nix_int > /tmp/test.dump; wait $!; echo $? &  does not work
<agu10^_> histo, i can't connect through ssh anymore
<histo> agu10^_: Do you have physical access to the box?
<agu10^_> iptables are screwed up i guess
<agu10^_> no
<agu10^_> it's on amazon ec2 cloud
<histo> agu10^_: isnt' there a webinterface you can access the box on?
<agu10^_> i can login now
<agu10^_> i'm in ssh now :D
<agu10^_> i rebooted from the web interface
<histo> agu10^_: ss -ant
<agu10^_> sudo iptables --list gives a loooong list
<agu10^_> histo, that's long
<histo> agu10^_: pastebin the list and the iptables --list
<agu10^_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625708/
<histo> agu10^_: what port is the issue?
<Promille> agu10^_: great. next time you can try pinging or traceroute the server, if its unreachable. good for troubleshooting
<agu10^_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625711/
<agu10^_> histo, 8080 and 80
<agu10^_> oops i mean only 8080
<histo> agu10^_: and what exactly is supposed to be listening on 8080?
<agu10^_> node.js
<agu10^_> it is listening there. just i can't access it from outside my host
<noDe> .js
<histo> agu10^_: it's not listening
<newbie12> ciao
<agu10^_> histo, yes it is
<newbie12> !list
<ubottu> newbie12: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<agu10^_> if i do "lynx localhost:8080" it answers
<histo> agu10^_: please look at the output of your ss -ant and show me where it's listening
<SangeetKhatri> hey i cannot pplay mp3's in banshee in lubuntu 13.04 even after installing lubuntu-restricted-extras package
<histo> SangeetKhatri: ffs install ubuntu-restricted-extras please and test
<agu10^_> histo, i wasn't running it then
<SangeetKhatri> i even did that
<ActionPa1snip> SangeetKhatri: try install mplayer and w32codecs for medibuntu (I assume 32bit OS)
<agu10^_> let me paste the new one
<histo> agu10^_: Please do
<ActionPa1snip> SangeetKhatri: do other players play MP3s ok?
<agu10^_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625725/
<ntzrmtthihu777> SangeetKhatri: better idea still, install dir2ogg and convert them all to ogg :P
<newbie12> i tankyou, but, something of wrong it's appened...I can't find the list of irc darksin...can you help me?
<agu10^_> histo, i guess it should be there
<DJones> !piracy | newbie12
<ubottu> newbie12: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SangeetKhatri> none of the players except audacious and vlc are working with mp3
<agu10^_> since it IS answering on port 8080
<agu10^_> if i go there on localhost
<histo> agu10^_: okay well try it remotely now
<ActionPa1snip> agu10^_: can you telnet to the socket from another PC?
<agu10^_> histo, i did. it doesn't answer
<newbie12> tanks I'm sorry...forget me...and forgive me.would you?
<histo> agu10^_: What's the IP of your server
<agu10^_> ActionPa1snip, i don't know. i am on windows
<agu10^_> http://potentialstudio.com:8080/
<ActionPa1snip> agu10^_: windows has a telnet client
<agu10^_> that should be answering
<agu10^_> ActionPa1snip, disabled
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<SangeetKhatri> anyways how can i get banshee to work??
<ActionPa1snip> agu10^_: run it in a command prompt
<agu10^_> i am.
<histo> agu10^_: well even potentialstudio.com isn't loading right now. Perhaps your dns is screwed up. What is the ip?
<ActionPa1snip> agu10^_: with the ip and port number after the word 'telnet'
<agu10^_> oh wtf :(
<agu10^_> 54.235.108.222
<histo> agu10^_: your dns records are messed up
<histo> agu10^_: potentialstudio.com is pointed at 67.215.66.132
<agu10^_> histo, how are they messed up?
<agu10^_> lol why would it point there?
<k1l> i wonder if its not related to the potential studio thingy he installed?
<mchlbhm> Is ubuntu 12.04amd64 an installation for computers with the amd graphics card?
<agu10^_> k1l, i did not install any potential studio thingy
<k1l> mchlbhm: no. its for 64bit cpu computers. no matter which video card
<iDrofox> hello, anyone succed in setting different wallpapers for each workspace in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<agu10^_> how am i supposed to fix my server if the DNS keeps failing?
<agu10^_> what is wrong with the dns?
<agu10^_> my zones are right
<mchlbhm> k1l: what does the AMD mean then?
<histo> agu10^_: It's pointed at the wrong server it appears atleast from what you are telling us.
<agu10^_> ohhh
<agu10^_> maybe amazon changed my IP?
<k1l> mchlbhm: the 64bit cpu patent is from amd. but intel uses that patent, too
<agu10^_> no, it didn't change IP
<benno123> my computer got hanged at every instance after installing linux generic pae ?
<agu10^_> wtf then
<mchlbhm> k1l: good stuff. TY for your patience
<k1l> mchlbhm: no problem
<benno123> somebody help!!!
<histo> agu10^_: ping potentialstudio.com and see for yourself.
<agu10^_> why would potentialstudio.com work and NOT http://54.235.108.222:8080/ ???
<agu10^_> oh it's iptables again!
<SangeetKhatri> Okay guys so i ran banshee in debug mode and here is the output i got from the terminal http://pastebin.com/fhXmJaTQ
<agu10^_> HOW AM I supposed to remove all rules or stop it?
<agu10^_> it never goes away :(
<histo> agu10^_: Your issues have nothing to do with iptables. What you pasted it's not blocking anything. Only fail2ban stuff and your server is listening to anything on 8080
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps agu10^_
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<agu10^_> histo, when i do "service iptables stop", then my server works.
<histo> agu10^_: Your DNS is messed up
<agu10^_> histo, when i reboot it stops working
<agu10^_> until i stop iptables
<agu10^_> then how do you claim it doesn't have to do with it?
<agu10^_> histo, no it isn't
<histo> agu10^_: then sudo iptables -F  to flush the records.
<agu10^_> histo, iptables was blocking DNS in my server
<agu10^_> DNS is from the same server
<agu10^_> so if you dig potentialstudio.com and its DNS is blocked by iptables, it's not going to turn out right
<agu10^_> histo, i did that many times
<agu10^_> when i reboot they're back again
<histo> agu10^_: post your iptables --list  again. I don't see anywhere that it's blocking dns
<agu10^_> now it's empty
<agu10^_> but let me reboot and show you
<histo> agu10^_: also sudo ufw status    post that too after reboot
<agu10^_> histo, i never set up ufw. only some software screwed up my iptables
<mchlbhm> Where could I go to learn the different commands and what the do?
<benno123> please help?
<cfhowlett> !details|benno123,
<ubottu> benno123,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SangeetKhatri> hey guys i cannot play any mp3 in banshee in lubuntu 13.04 even after installing lubuntu-restricted-extras. I ran banshee in debug mode and here is the output from terminal http://pastebin.com/fhXmJaTQ
<mchlbhm> Nevermind. I have google. lol
<mzaza> While trying to decrept a message using gpg i get this error gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<ActionPa1snip> mchlbhm: you'd be surprised the number of people that don't seem to
<SangeetKhatri> hey guys i cannot play any mp3 in banshee in lubuntu 13.04 even after installing lubuntu-restricted-extras. I ran banshee in debug mode and here is the output from terminal http://pastebin.com/fhXmJaTQ Please someone help me please!!
<DJones> !repeat | SangeetKhatri
<cfhowlett> !patience|SangeetKhatri,
<ubottu> SangeetKhatri: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubottu> SangeetKhatri,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<agu10^_> histo, after reboot, my empty iptables list is back full again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625757/
<histo> agu10^_: the only software modifying your iptables is fail2ban
<vnc786> not able to install anything http://pastebin.com/gJnBtZYt  read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/140246/how-do-i-resolve-unmet-dependencies but not helpful
<agu10^_> histo, then that's the malware i guess
<SangeetKhatri> Okay i will wait!!
<agu10^_> histo, how do i stop it from adding rules every time i boot?
<histo> agu10^_: It's not malware. Also where'd you get fial2ban-roundcube rules?
<mchlbhm> ActionPa1snip LOL! I try to look things up for myself. I usually come here if I still don't understand what I read :/
<agu10^_> it installed with some email server
<agu10^_> and said it "would add iptables rules"
<agu10^_> i didn't think it would BLOCK ports
<histo> agu10^_: IT"S NOT BLOCKING PORTS
<agu10^_> i thought it would only allow if they were already blocked
<Myrtti> vnc786: have you tried just "sudo apt-get -f install" without the package name
<agu10^_> histo, yes it is!
<agu10^_> i showed you the list
<agu10^_> which i erased, now it's full again
<agu10^_> this would be fixed if i could disable iptables... but it keeps getting on when i boot!
<histo> agu10^_: what email server did you install?
<agu10^_> iredmail
<terryww> hi. ipmitool reports that could not open /dev/ipmi/0 device. All ipmi modules are loaded already...
<jpds> agu10^_: Are you using a init.d script for iptables?
<histo> agu10^_: You need to ask them for support. YOu don't want to disable iptables or fail2ban you just want to configure them properly
<vnc786> Myrtti: i have tried everything but still that two package(libgcc1,tzdata) are always coming  i did Ubuntu Software Center (Repairing installed software size:137MB)
<mchlbhm> harhar! sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -h --long-switch aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots :D
<k1l> vnc786: please try a "sudo apt-get install -f" and show that in a pastebin
<agu10^_> jpds, i did not set up anything. some software may
<histo> agu10^_: yes iredmail did
<mchlbhm> Think I'll use that as my sig
<agu10^_> histo, why can't i remove that malware's silly rules?
<k1l> vnc786: and what ubuntu is that exactly and what PPAs do you have enabled?
<agu10^_> why does it keep adding htem?
<agu10^_> I don't want that malware adding random rules to my iptables
<agu10^_> i don't want to pay malware's support for 'configuration'
<jpds> agu10^_: Then, why did you install it in the first place?
<histo> agu10^_: Then don't install iredmail
<vnc786> k1l: i have removed PPA's just using default one
<agu10^_> i don't care if their business model is blackmailing me by kidnapping my ports
<agu10^_> histo, i already did.
<agu10^_> histo, and it works. except i want to get my iptables back
<terryww> is there any page on ipmi on ubuntu?
<histo> agu10^_: https://iredmail.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/iRedMail/samples/iptables.init.debian   Look at this
<rupert> terryww: does the /dev/ipmi0 device exist?
<terryww> rupert, yes
<histo> agu10^_: their script set your iptables to drop all incoming connections except the ones that are there now
<rupert> terryww: did you run ipmitool as sudo? I actually made the same mistake 10 minutes ago :p
<histo> agu10^_: so add a new rule to allow whatever ports you need
<terryww> rupert, #ipmitool sensor -> could not open device...
<histo> agu10^_: a new input rule
<rupert> terryww: which modules did you load? I had to load ipmi_devintf first, then ipmi_si
<terryww> rupert, will unload all ipmi and load in sequence u suggested, tnx
<vnc786> k1l: http://pastebin.com/DYNjuRW0
<SangeetKhatri> is anyone free enough to solve my mp3 playing problems??
<SangeetKhatri> hey guys i cannot play any mp3 in banshee in lubuntu 13.04 even after installing lubuntu-restricted-extras. I ran banshee in debug mode and here is the output from terminal http://pastebin.com/fhXmJaTQ
<terryww> rupert, same result
<coinhead> hello, the fans of my hp notebook are almost the whole time running and it's very noisy. is there a way to change this on 12.04.2?
<terryww> rupert, alos, there's no ipmi settings in my bios, but dmidecode finds an IPMI device
<histo> SangeetKhatri: Are you going to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and test or just keep asking?
<rupert> terryww: strange, what kind of system are you using?
<terryww> rupert, arima nm46x ( http://www.arimacorp.com/server/Product/ViewProduct.asp?View=NM46X ). It has also something called OPMA with a port on the back. I can't find anywhere how to work with it...
<SangeetKhatri> i already had installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but nothing happened.. Okay but will try once again just for you!!
<histo> SangeetKhatri: You keep saying you install lubuntu-restricted-extras my fear is that it may differ from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ivotkl> Hello everyone. Could anyone help me? -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/196322-chmod-chown-modify-access-several-users.html#post926146
<ivotkl> Has to do with file permissions.
<SangeetKhatri> @histo so i installed the ubuntu one too and it still is not working :(
<histo> SangeetKhatri: is this a 32bit or 64bit system and what version of ubuntu are you running?
<vic_> how can i install additional drivers package from terminal?
<SangeetKhatri> i am running lubuntu 13.04 32bit
<c0mputer> how do i rsync and force overwrite all matching filenames
<histo> vic_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<histo> c0mputer: the --delete option
<histo> c0mputer: wait
<c0mputer> histo: thats going to delete files not present in the source directory. do not want!
<vic_> histo: let me check
<histo> c0mputer: then what do you want?
<c0mputer> histo: exactly what i asked in my question. to overwrite matching files.
<vnc786> k1l: it's ubunut 12.04 64 bit it happen after i was trying to run arth (the dict) source installation
<histo> c0mputer: it will by default
<c0mputer> histo: it's not doing so.
<histo> c0mputer: it creates an exact copy of files from the source on the destination
<c0mputer> histo: rsync source user@dest:/dir/, not doing shit.
<histo> c0mputer: pastebin the output of your actual command
<SangeetKhatri> @histo i am running lubuntu 13.04 32 bit
<histo> c0mputer: also use -v
<Siefer^_^Aliya> Join --> /server nexus.anabolnet.org
<histo> SickB: no
<c0mputer> histo: http://pastebin.com/K5vbM2K6
<histo> SangeetKhatri: okay hold up
<histo> SangeetKhatri: try searching askubuntu.com or asking in #lubuntu
<SangeetKhatri> i am asking in #lubuntu but no one responds there.. There is basically no one there
<histo> c0mputer: try using an option like -a I would use rsync -av
<c0mputer> histo: if i delete the file on the remote location, using -av will replace it
<c0mputer> histo: but i want to force overwrite that existing file
<histo> c0mputer: yes
<c0mputer> histo: basically, i did an rsync -av before. some of the files became corrupt on the remote location. there are OTHER files in that directory i do NOT want removed but i want to overwrite those files with a fresh rsync (and hopefully they wont get corrupted over the network this time)
<histo> c0mputer: The whole point of rsync is to make source and destination the same. So I'm not quite sure what you mean by overwriting if the data is there why copy it.
<histo> c0mputer: do an rsync -av again
<histo> c0mputer: it will hash them and match them if they are corrupt they will be replaced.
<c0mputer> histo: it doesn't do anything because the files "match" even though they are corrupted on the remote end
<c0mputer> histo: well its not.
<Pici> c0mputer: are these files being written to by another process while you are doing the rsync?
<c0mputer> histo: an excel file for example. download it from source server and its fine. download it from remote server and it displays a bunch of binary crap when i dl it
<c0mputer> Pici: no
<coinhead> hello, the fans of my hp notebook are almost the whole time running and it's very noisy. is there a way to change this on 12.04.2? pwmconfig says there are no pwm fans on my system but sometimes they run lower so there must be a way to control their behaviour
<horse> hi all. i'm trynig to change a nic's mac address from the CLI.  my problem is i dont know where to list nics used on the system, or where to change the mac address once i've found them.
<horse> i'm used to RHEL btw
<c0mputer> histo: deleting it on the dest server, running rsync again, and it downloads fine from dest server
<histo> c0mputer: hash a remote file and hash a local file are they different?
<c0mputer> histo: how can i copy files from a source directory ovewriting all matching files in dest directory
<histo> c0mputer: one of the corrupted ones
<c0mputer> histo: how2hash?
<histo> c0mputer: md5sum somefile
<monge> hi folks
<cfhowlett> monge, greetings
<c0mputer> histo: the hash is different
<histo> c0mputer: then rsync will replace that file when you use the -a option
<c0mputer> histo: but it's not, lol.
<c0mputer> histo: and i pasted the exact command i'm running
<histo> c0mputer: please pastebin the output of the two md5sums and the rsync -av to prove it
<histo> c0mputer: you pasted a command with out -a
<c0mputer> histo: i have to DELETE the dest file for rsync to copy the file from source
<c0mputer> histo: are you serious. ok.
<monge> I'm having problems after update my system to 12.04. When its goo to remove a pack get an error.
<Agusx12111> Hi
<cfhowlett> Agusx12111, greetings
<cfhowlett> !details|monge,
<ubottu> monge,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<histo> c0mputer: yes I'm serious... I can't see your screen this is the only way
<monge> When try to remove "gitosis" the system says "the user gitosis is logged in now"
<monge> Anybody can help me?
<Physicist> Greetings..
<cfhowlett> monge, you have a user named gitosis?
<cfhowlett> Physicist, greetings?
<c0mputer> histo: http://pastebin.com/y4wk6VBt
<monge> yes, I have a user name gitosis
<c0mputer> can you trust that i'm not _lying_ to you from this point on? lol.
<betrayd> lol
<terryww> so, has anybody experience with IPMI or OPMA?
<monge> This user was used for gitosis to manage ssh keys
<husam> hello ,
<thagenbeek> hey people, goodday!!!
<cfhowlett> husam, greetings
<husam> i need help ! any one can help me here
<rindolf> Hi all.
<ivotkl> husam, what happened?
<histo> c0mputer: It's not a trust issue but good luck with your problem i'm done.
<ivotkl> Hello..
<rindolf> http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/ubuntu/dists/precise/ - where do I download the Ubuntu-12.04 .iso from here?
<monge> 	
<monge> cfhowlett, I'm new for here.
<ivotkl> what happened husam?
<thagenbeek> is there anyone here that might be able to help me with active directory / likewise / ltsp???
<cfhowlett> monge, not an expert in the area, but it appears that ssh is still invoking gitosis.  stop that process and then remove
<husam> hello  ivotkl
<ncmcxx> hello I made a change to /etc/fastab trying to auto mount an ssh share. I rebooted now it just freezes at the grub select screen i connectedthe drive to another system and changed the fstab back but ubuntu server still freezes at grub
<ncmcxx> anyone know how I can fix this?
<ivotkl> Hello husam. =)
<husam> ivotkl  i need to remove squid3 and install squid 7.2
<c0mputer> histo: you literally told me to prove it, lol.
<Physicist> cfhowlett: It is a compliment..
<thagenbeek> do you have a backup of your fstab file
<thagenbeek> ?
<ivotkl> uhmm...
<husam> ivotkl im useing 12.4
<histo> !attitude | c0mputer
<ubottu> c0mputer: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<monge> 	
<monge> cfhowlett, one time gitosis is deprecated i don't need more this user. but some thing wrong has been
<histo> c0mputer: I asked because I can't see your screen to see the output.
<histo> c0mputer: I also told you that.
<lroe> is there a way to disable the alt-tab pager from grouping like windows?
<ncmcxx> thagenbeek sadly no
<ivotkl> to remove it yo ucan type "sudo apt-get --purge -remove squid3" assuming squid3 is the actual package name.
<ncmcxx> I didnt make a backup I changed just one line
<ivotkl> husam, are you sure squid 7.4 is available on ubuntu?
<c0mputer> c0mputer: i pasted the output of that command prior to you asking me to prove that the sums are different and to do it again. but ok.
<ncmcxx> didnt realize it could crash grub? and not boot
<cfhowlett> monge, run in terminal ps -x | grep gitosis   to see what process is calling it
<amagee> hey when i plug my samsung galaxy S3 into my ubuntu machine and view the mount in nautilus it comes up with a path like gphoto2://[usb:001,004]/ .. how can i make it mount to a regular folder so i can access it from a terminal?
<ivotkl> You could also try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<histo> c0mputer: use -avv
<rindolf> ncmcxx: I don't think grub consults fstab.
<thagenbeek> ncmcxx: you can't get past the grub loader? can you perform a recovery?
<ncmcxx> i dont think so
<mzaza> Anyone has an experience with gpg?
<ncmcxx> it just freezes
<husam> ivotkl i dont want to upgrade it  iwant to downgrade it
<ncmcxx> i can access the drive fine in another computer
<c0mputer> histo: rsync claims the file in question is 'uptodate'
<histo> c0mputer: are the sizes different?
<betrayd> amagee make an entry in /etc/fstab and sudo mkdir /mygalaxy or something
<c0mputer> histo: filesize is the same, checksum is different
<ncmcxx> its like the screen that says stuff like memtest four lines ts black and white it just freezes there
<histo> c0mputer: and are these different filesystems?
<ncmcxx> i think thats grub?
<thagenbeek> ncmcxx: have you tried downloading the recovery livecd and runnning that/
<amagee> betrayd: but what would i put in fstab
<c0mputer> histo: its possible, how would i check that?
<ncmcxx> thagenbeek: no what will it do?
<husam> ivotkl alsoo what i want to remove every thing related to squid 3 i didnt install squid3  so when i do apt-get install squid should install squid 2.7 stable 3 or 9
<c0mputer> histo: fstab?
<histo> c0mputer: sudo blkid
<betrayd> amagee do a df -h and it will list device name as a start
<thagenbeek> it can restore your grub, it seems to me that the problem is in there, and the fstab is coincidental
<histo> c0mputer: and fstab
<c0mputer> histo: they're both ext3
<monge> cfhowlett,
<monge> http://pastebin.com/z2YHUaSx
<c0mputer> histo: when i load the source file in excel, its normal. when i load the dest file in excel, it gives me wingdings everywhere
<ncmcxx> thagenbeek: can you link me what I need
<amagee> betrayd: no it's actually not there
<ncmcxx> its not a livecd?
<ncmcxx> but a secial image
<ncmcxx> ?
<betrayd> keep the file browser open amagee
<thagenbeek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery <--- check that out
<ncmcxx> special*
<histo> c0mputer: -acvv
<c0mputer> histo: if i delete the dest file and rsync, it copies it and if i load the dest file then, its normal.
<cfhowlett> monge, yes?
<amagee> betrayd: it is open
<vnc786> apt-get install <name> keeps giving  this 2 dependencies problem   libgcc1, tzdata
<ncmcxx> thagenbeek: thanks would i have grub 2 on that list?
<ncmcxx> its server 12.04 i think
<monge> cfhowlett, i didn't understand you.
<monge> I run and pasted the grep...
<c0mputer> histo: that did it, thank you very much for your help.
<cfhowlett> monge, didn't see the paste.  send it again?
<histo> c0mputer: check the destination for IO errors
<monge> what is the question (yes or no)?
<ncmcxx> thagenbeek: i think that recovery only has instructions for grub not grub 2 which i think is what server 12.04+ uses?
<monge> http://pastebin.com/z2YHUaSx
<c0mputer> histo: i'm guessing that would be in dmesg?
<histo> c0mputer: Yes
<thagenbeek> ncmcxx: you can see that, but most likely yes....
<monge> it's here cfhowlett
<amagee> it's so bizarre.. it gives me the options of "MTP" and "PTP".  If I use MTP then in nautilus I can see all the top-level folders but it thinks they're all empty. If I use PTP then lots of the top-level folders are there and have the right contents but some of the top-level folders don't appear at all :/
<histo> c0mputer: I'm interested in how the file became corrupted in the first place unless you were using some for a partial transfer option or something goofy
<cfhowlett> monge, dang.  sorry, but it's best I bail.  I can't see your paste.  I'm in China and for some reason, pastebin is blocked by the great firewall today.
<Prufrock> Hi all
<monge> cfhowlett,
<amagee> and on another machine it just hangs completely when i try to open it
<monge> pnca@pnca-server:~$ ps x | grep gitosis
<cfhowlett> Prufrock, greetings
<monge>  5739 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto gitosis
<histo> c0mputer: the quick check is a file size and modified time to see if a file needs transfered. That's why it wasn't updating. During the actual transfer the file is hashed and checked. It should have never been there if it didn't match unless you partialed.  The -c option tells it to use a checksum verification rather than the quick check initially.
<monge> i know don't is ok to paste direct here but just for this time
<ncmcxx> thagenbeek: thanks. I will try and find a way to do a recovery on grub 2
<ncmcxx> thank you very much
<Prufrock> I am using Ubuntu 12.10, and it keeps telling my the Ubuntu 12.10 has faced en error and asks if I want to send and error report. What could be the problem?
<monge> cfhowlett, can you see now?
<cfhowlett> monge, I see it.  This shows that the only process calling gitosis was your grep command.
<horse> should it be possible to "su" into root when logged in as a guest?
<cfhowlett> horse, nope.  never seen it done.
<thagenbeek> ncmcxx: no problem, good luck!
<mzaza> I have followed the Ubuntu beginners developer guid and while I was creating a gpg key I got a email to verify my key which I should decrypt however I get that error while trying to decrepy.
<mzaza> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<ncmcxx> thanks!
<betrayd> amagee: hmmm, usually when you plug it in, dmesg | tail will give couple messages with device name, see what it says the device name is
<monge> cfhowlett, ok I agree. but why can't remove the pack?
<histo> c0mputer: so when you used -c it did md5sums on both ends and saw they didn't match and then transferred. You shoulnd't need to do that everytime.
<betrayd> but get out of the dir gphoto is in
<betrayd> amagee: ^
<cfhowlett> monge, try this; sudo apt-get purge gitosis
<cfhowlett> monge, if that doesn't fix it, I don't know what else to tell you ...
<amagee> betrayd: there are lines saying stuff like "usb 1-2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd"
<monge> cfhowlett, wait a minute... i will run apt and share you the line of problem.
<histo> c0mputer: anyhoot i'm off for sleep read your scrollback when you come back
<Prufrock> I am using Ubuntu 12.10, and it keeps telling my the Ubuntu 12.10 has faced en error and asks if I want to send and error report. What could be the problem?
<vic_> can i upgrade ubuntu 13.04 kernel to the latest stable kernel 3.8.11
<Prufrock> that*
<cfhowlett> Prufrock, did you send the report?
<cfhowlett> !kernel|vic_,
<ubottu> vic_,: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, Yes.. many times.. but is there any difference?
<monge> cfhowlett,
<monge> Removing gitosis ...
<monge> Removing user `gitosis' ...
<monge> Warning: group 'gitosis' has no more members.
<monge> userdel: gitosis user is currently logged in
<monge> / usr / sbin / deluser: '/ usr / sbin / userdel gitosis' returned error code 8. Leaving.
<FloodBot1> monge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monge> dpkg: error processing gitosis (- remove):
<cfhowlett> Prufrock, post the error and/or take this question to #ubuntu-server
<horse> guy's, how do i boot into run level 3?
<adamk_> Two days ago I ran do-release-upgrade, and now have my system on 13.04. Except that each time I login now, I keep getting prompted to run do-release-upgrade. When I do, it tells me that no new release was found.  How can I get it to stop prompting me to update?
<horse> i have root access but nothing else and need to make some changes
<monge> cfhowlett, when I run "apt-get purge gitosis" the same error has ocoured
<cfhowlett> monge, kill the gitosis group and user ... might have to do so as root.  Ask in this channel before attempting as this is over my head ... my advice shows only what I would attempt next
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, I don't know how to post the error, because it's a drop-down arrangement and cannot be copy-pasted.
<vic_> ubottu: i see the mainline kernel 3.9 is it safe to use it and how do i upgrade the kernel in the terminal
<cfhowlett> !paste|Prufrock, screenshot?
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, And what does #Ubuntu-server have to do with this..? :/
<ubottu> Prufrock, screenshot?: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coinhead> i'm using 12.04.2 with kernel 3.8.7, my fans are running to high/noisy even with no load at all and fancontrol says there is no conf file, sensors shows not one fan and pwmconfig says there are no pwm fans. what can i do to control fan behaviour?
<cfhowlett> Prufrock, thought you said you were running a server ...figured they might/would know more than I do ...
<monge> cfhowlett, I don't be sure of how to kill the group and user. Can you tell me more?
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, Yes, a screen-shot, but most of the details won't appear in it because it's a quite long list.
<betrayd> amagee view the full dmesg to see what else, or do ls /dev/sd<press tab to complete>
<Prufrock> cfhowlett, No, no. No server, just my HP Pavilion g6 laptop.
<cfhowlett> Prufrock, ah.  sorry. misunderstood
<ActionPa1snip> monge: killall -u usernamehere     will log the user off :)
<ActionPa1snip> monge: not very graceful but works
<ActionPa1snip> monge: will need sudo too
<cfhowlett> ActionPa1snip, new one to me ... thanks
<c0mputer> c0mputer: cheers. your partial transfer theory may be correct.
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: kill all processes, user go bye bye (one of the PIDs is the login itself)
<cfhowlett> monge, groupdel will kill a group.
<Jays> Hu
<cfhowlett> Jays, hu?
<Jays> Hu
<ntzrmtthihu777> ActionPa1snip: wow, did not know I could commit hara kiri XD
<MonkeyDust> ActionPa1snip  just did it, does more than logoff: my screen session was also killed ;)
<monge> ActionPa1snip, seemed to work.
<monge> now I run apt-get upgrade and its run without errors
<terryww> Hi. I'm getting negative values using lm-sensors. Is there any fix or config for that?
<monge> thanks cfhowlett and ActionPa1snip
<cfhowlett> monge, glad to help
<cfhowlett> !cookie|ActionPa1snip,
<ubottu> ActionPa1snip,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ntzrmtthihu777> any tilda users here? I have 4 of them set up for each quarter of my desktop; problem is after a reboot (and presumeably a logoff) I have to run tilda 4 times to reactivate them; is there a way to have them activate on startup?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jaysonr: are you Jays? jayne ditto.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jaysonr: ah, nevermind.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jays decided to randomly pm me and spam me with "hi"'s lol.
<ActionPa1snip> monge: I use it after installing nvidia-drivers as Xog is ran by user too :)
<ActionPa1snip> cfhowlett: ^
<Guest84125> Hi! I upgraded to 13.04 and compact view is gone! What to do?
<amagee> betrayd: i ended up going with this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<amagee> finally let me create a file!!!
<adamk_> How can I get Ubuntu to stop prompting me to upgrade every time I login?
<gustav> adamk_: chsh
<ubu> adamk_, within the update manager, there is a setting which version to prefer
<cfhowlett> adamk, go to your update settings ... turn off the seitches
<cfhowlett> *switches*
<adamk_> Shouldn't Ubuntu already know that I updated to 13.04?
<cfhowlett> adamk, see, little details like that ... Anyway, yes.  I've seen a lot of threads about this.  Don't know the fix as I only run LTS ...
<gustav> adamk_: You mean the hivemind?
<adamk_> cfhowlett, I mentioned that little detail the previous two times I asked.  I didn't get a response, so I thought fewer details might be better :-)
<ubu> adamk_, go into ubuntu software center, then under edit pulldown, software sources, then check the updates tab
<adamk_> gustav, hivemind?
<gustav> adamk_: Yes?
<cfhowlett> adamk, :P
<Pici> adamk_: What does lsb_release -a say about your version?
<helmut_> hi
<Guest84125> Hi! I upgraded to 13.04 and compact view is gone! What to do?
<adamk_> Pici, It confirms that I'm running 13.04 :-)
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<Pici> adamk_: Are you sure that you aren't getting prompts about updates? There were a few new package updates released a few days ago.
<Guest84125> Why the heck did nautilus remove compact view?
<adamk_> ubu, So I'm looking at the updates tab, but I don't see any applicable option...
<houser> is it possible/worth it to setup a bit coin miner on my server?
<shellybee> hi everyone
<adamk_> Pici, Yes, I'm sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5625948/
<gustav> houser: No.
<cfhowlett> shellybee, greetings
<cfhowlett> houser, good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<moppers> Guest84125, you can revert the old version by downloading the packages from 12.10
<adamk_> This annoying update problem has happened on two machines where I have successfully run 'do-release-upgrade'
<gustav> houser: I set up a litecoin miner on this computer, a quad i7, was going to make about 0.0002 USD / day.
<Guest84125> moppers, i installed NEO
<Guest84125> NEO
<Guest84125> NEMO
<Pici> adamk_: hmm.. very weird.
<moppers> took you 3 attempts to find it, it looks like :)
<adamk_> Pici, Very annoying, actually :-)
<houser> gustav, wauw ok...and did you utilize the graphic card?
<gustav> houser: No, couldn't.
<gustav> houser: Only some Radeons are worth it. No nVidia will give more than about 0.00002 USD / day.
<moppers> gustav, in my opinion, bitcoin on a PC without the GPU will cost you more than you make
<gustav> moppers: I agree. At least with todays software.
<Natanael_L> hello. I managed to screw up my graphics config on my Samsung AMD/ATI laptop when I tried to enable OpenCL and switched between the open and the closed drivers. It appeared to work fine at first, but now it won't complete booting. It shows the Ubuntu logo, but never reaches the login screen. It tries to run "low graphics mode", but it becomes unresponsive. How can I fix it? I'm booting from a LiveUSB right now
<ubuntuaddicted> adamk_, sounds like a bug then. you could write up a bug ticket on launchpad
<moppers> Natanael_L, if you hold shift and select recovery mode, you can then boot it to fialsafe graphics OR to nework then normal, which will sometime cause the driver not to load
<Natanael_L> Does anybody know what I can do? Can I wipe the /etc folder for graphics?
<Pici> adamk_: Take a look at comment 16 and 17 here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1173209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173209 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Prompted about New Release for 13.04 again after dist-upgrade and a restart" [Low,Triaged]
<houser> gustav, hmm ok i see.....so little...and my server procesor is even weaker than i7
<naterd00d> anyone know anything about BIND at all?
<Natanael_L> moppers: not sure
<Natanael_L> tried some kind of "failsafe"
<Natanael_L> Don't remember what exactly
<naterd00d> i have everything perfectly configured in my config files but my domain isnt resolving
<naterd00d> everything is set up at all points
<Natanael_L> Booted from "ubuntu advanced options" in grub or what it's called
<gustav> houser: Waste of time. Go to the beach instead.
<houser> gustav, haha good idea
<houser> gustav, maybe i can use the 104TFlops computer i have at work :D
<Guest84125> So sad, Gnome is destroying lots of things. Is there any covert person there working for M$
<adamk_> Pici, Woohoo. Thanks.
<moppers> Natanael_L, so you tried failsafe grahics then. but also try network boot then let it continue to normal boot: for some reason that sometimes works as it messes with the graphics driver somehow
<Pici> adamk_: np :)
<Natanael_L> moppers: tried that too
<houser> Guest83631, yeah gnome is awful :(
<Natanael_L> tried that first actually
<Natanael_L> Could ctrl+alt+f1 work?
<Natanael_L> console
<gustav> houser: Not sure how much that is. It's so f- frustrating to get one of these miners running on "CPU" that it's hardly worth the effort. But you could try that. Would be awesome. xD
<terryww> hi. I have an Arima nm46x motherboard and am getting negative values for cpu temp. I can't find any answers on ggl. Anybody any suggestions?
<Natanael_L> gustav: Somebody was mining on a C64
<moppers> if you doing bitcoin i recommend FPGA
<gustav> Natanael_L: Someone is always doing that.
<moppers> if not FPGA then use ATI .. otherwise use someone else's hardware and power bill :)
<Natanael_L> I bet somebody's mining on a Ti82
<moppers> you can generate about 6W per kilogram of body weight if you're in good physical condition and have a stationary bicycle ... might help for bitcoin ;)
<Natanael_L> imagine the power bill for successfully mining 1 BTC with that
<Natanael_L> (TI82)
<moppers> 420W for 70Kg human, that is enough to run a bitcoin miner
<gustav> Best thing, easiest, you can do, is come up with another *coin. Just look at LTC.
<Natanael_L> Nah. You've got to get people to use it first.
<Natanael_L> And pay for it
<gustav> Mine the first (supposedly easy) coins, then move on.
<gustav> They will.
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone can tell me how to create a ca cert with gnutls?
<moppers> well that's quite a tough social engineering challenge, it's like building a web community
<husam> hello all ,
<husam> one q if i have install the package and iqnor any dependencies what will happen
<Natanael_L> husam: it won't run as it's supposed to
<ubu> have you guys seen the guy who used ESEA software to affect more then 14,000 gamers to mine for him
<Natanael_L> worst case - the computer crashes
<houser> gustav, As of 2010, the fastest six-core PC processor reaches 109 gigaFLOPS
<gustav> houser: Hm. :) I don't get FLOPS. Is it faster than the Triolith in Sweden?
<houser> what is triolith?
<gustav> " Triolith is a capability cluster with a total of 19200 cores and a theoretical peak performance of 338 Tflops/s. "
<houser> gustav, then no :)
<houser> gustav, a third that size
<Natanael_L> Tera vs giga
<Natanael_L> 1/3000
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: you still here?
<gustav> Should be pretty fast anyway.
<gustav> houser: Does it run Linux?
<Natanael_L> everything runs Linux
<erik_410> join #xstream
<houser> gustav, mm i think its running bsd actually
<gustav> Natanael_L: Not 386.
<houser> not sure thouh
<houser> though
<Natanael_L> it runs backported Linux
<Natanael_L> :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gustav> houser: Ok, then I don't know, ... anyway probably different to run miner(s) on a cluster.
<gustav> Alright, I'll shut up.
<Natanael_L> ok, again, what can I do about my graphics issue?
<gustav> Natanael_L: True, 2.6.
<Natanael_L> I need to fix it
<gustav> What issue? *jedi mind trick*
<Natanael_L> The one I told you about *reflecting jedi mind trick*
<Natanael_L> I need to reset my graphics config, more or less
<gustav> nVidia? ATI?
<Natanael_L> booting from LiveUSB at the moment. AMD + ATI
<gustav> Do you have a copy of the original config?
<Natanael_L> don't know
<Natanael_L> I could reinstall it. Got /home on a separate partition anyway, don'
<gustav> Go look in /etc/X11. For xorg.conf*.
<Natanael_L> *don't have a lot of software installed
<Natanael_L> (yet)
<Natanael_L> except KDE will take a while to reinstall, but whatever
<naterd00d> anyone know anything about BIND at all?
<naterd00d> i have everything perfectly configured in my config files are set up but my domain isnt resolving
<sogeking99> hey guys, is it okay to ask for help with xubuntu here?
<gustav> I did not config my graphics on this machine, I've tried a few times but I really have no idea how to make it work. nVidia here.
<Natanael_L> sogeking99: If it's not about the GUI ;)
<gustav> sogeking99: No.
<sogeking99> Well I'm getting heavy screen tearing when watching videos. Any idea how I can fix this?
<sogeking99> I'm on virtualbox if it changes anything.
<coinhead> funny how i never get any reaction when asking a question here ... however, i solved my problem now
<Natanael_L> sogeking99: Graphics driver issue.
<gustav> coinhead: Too many people, I think I'm going insane.
<Natanael_L> sogeking99: Both the driver, Virtualbox and the desktop enviroment (window manager) could be triggering it
<Natanael_L> Changing either could fix it
<Natanael_L> *maybe*
<sogeking99> oh, do you install video drivers when you are on virtualbox?
<yotux> Having an issue installing on a Toshiba laptop
<coinhead> gustav, dont take it personally ijust thought that in 1763 users others had the same issue. i got my fans to be quiet by installing the latest ati driver now. have a good day :)
<Natanael_L> sogeking99: no, not normally
<gustav> Watch this, it's for inspiration: http://youtubeklipp.se/att-forutspar-framtiden-1993
<Natanael_L> but you could see if there's something you can switch to
<gustav> coinhead: Yeah, me too. Thanks.
<yotux> will not load GUI freezes after udevd
<sogeking99> okay thanks
<k1l> sogeking99: install the guest additions. they include some grafic drivers
<sogeking99> k1l: Yeah I have already done that
<sogeking99> someone said it's because xrender can't do tear free, and I need compiz. is that true?
<Andeyy> Good afternoon guys.. I was just wondering... I have a laptop(this one) running ubuntu, hooked up to my wireless network.. AND i have an old old old desktop next to me, that im trying to revive.. but its so covered in cables and random stuff i wont botherr moving it, and running a LAN cable through the house wont happen.. So is it possible to use my laptop as a "middle man", with the wireless, then cable it over to the desktop?
<rindolf> Hi all. How do I configure Ubuntu inside KDE?
<rindolf> ubuntu-<tab> does not complete to anything useful.
<TheLordOfTime> rindolf, erm, what?
<TheLordOfTime> can you try and explain what you're actually trying to achieve?
<rindolf> TheLordOfTime: I want to configure the video driver.
<rindolf> TheLordOfTime: to get the Virtual resolution to fit the screen.
<TheLordOfTime> rindolf, you mean inside a VM?
<rindolf> TheLordOfTime: yes.
<betrayd> Andeyy: there has to be a 'box' in between the PC and laptop unless you get a special eth cable
<k1l> !away > Odysimus
<ubottu> Odysimus, please see my private message
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: yes
<Andeyy> betrayd: this wasnt as easy as i hoped then:( well okay
<sogeking99> I think this is always the number 1 issue in linux, screen tearing. I've been using it for two years nearly and seem to always struggle with screen tearing.
<betrayd> Andeyy: then look for uplink.sh, linux which will make that part easy (the networking)
<moppers> rindolf, load the guest addons for the VM. then configure the guest screen using the graphical tools in the guest, and the window size on the host using the VM manager
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: some network cards can handle it without a special cable or an extra router
<Andeyy> Natanael_L:  how would you go about doing it then?
<rindolf> moppers: where can I find the graphical tools in the guest? It's an Ubuntu guest.
<k1l> sogeking99: vbox is not the best setup to talk about screen tearing. better go for a real install
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: easiest way -4 got any routers to spare?
<moppers> rindolf, if it is unity, look in in system settings
<rindolf> moppers: like I said - I use KDE.
<moppers> rindolf, if it is unity, click the top left icon. type 'settings' into the hud and it will find it
<Joel_re> Hey, how does one set the LANG= for apt-get installs?
<Andeyy> Natanael_L: no i dont:( if i had i would have done it that way already.. All i have is this laptop through wireless, a desktop, a eth cable, and mad hope :D
<rindolf> moppers: it's not Unity!
<Joel_re> if LANG=C then postgres ends up intiallizing the db with SQL_ASCII encoding
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: Let's hope you've got one of those smart network cards...
<Natanael_L> so in connections manager, add an ethernet connection
<moppers> rindolf, what ubuntu do you have that isn't using unity or kde? so it's gnome?
<Joel_re> I need LANG=utf8
<Natanael_L> the one with WiFi and all
<rindolf> moppers: it *is* KDE.
<rindolf> moppers: and I use 12.04.
<moppers> rindolf, i see, i sorry, i thought oyu were a KDE user trying to learn unity. i didnt know you were using KDE on ubuntu and wanted to know how to use KDE
<moppers> i dont know KDE
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: And under the tab IPv4 settings on it, you pick Method = Shared to other computers
<rindolf> moppers: OK.
<rindolf> moppers: I hate everything about Unity.
<Andeyy> Natanael_L:  yes okay, ive done this
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: Ok, then if you connect ethernet it will work *if* the network card is smart enough to handle an ordinary cable
<Natanael_L> Just laptop - cable - stationary
<Natanael_L> If it doesn't work, you need to get a new cable
<moppers> rindolf, that's fine, i don't persecute anyone because of their religion
<Natanael_L> Or put a router in the middle
<Andeyy> Natanael_L: IT WORKS, you are my new god. Thank you so much!
<betrayd> nice!
<Natanael_L> Andeyy: Congratulations!
<betrayd> badazz
<rindolf> moppers: OK.
<lostinspace> hi
<Natanael_L> hello space core
<lostinspace> I have a Samsung with Intel and Nvidia. I'm using 13.04. Do I have to install the NVidia drivers too?
<Natanael_L> lostinspace: Only if you want the proprietary drivers
<adamk_> lostinspace, You don't have to install anything you don't want to install :-)
<Natanael_L> Just FYI, they've had a few big security holes recently
<Natanael_L> lostinspace: I've got a Samsung with AMD/AIT
<Natanael_L> *ATI
<lep_> Hi
<lep_> I just saw the upgrade to 13.04 and closed that window
<Natanael_L> Managed to make mine unbootable ... Tried to install OpenCL. Oh, and also the proprietary drivers from their website (ATI).
<Natanael_L> Doesn't boot now. Can't even go to graphics "low mode"
<lep_> then i searched for "Update Manager" and all i get is "Software Updater" - I run Software Updater and it gives me an error to check my internet connection
<adamk_> Natanael_L, Can you login at the console?
<lep_> as you can see my internet is ok :)
<Natanael_L> Hmm... Can I uninstall software from the computer from my LiveUSB?
<lostinspace> Ubuntu says: "I'm using Intel". Fine for 2D. Ubuntu didn't detect any "propritetary" drivers too via the updates :|
<Natanael_L> adamk_: Haven't tried yet actually
<Natanael_L> Will try
<lep_> Netanel taazor li :/
<Natanael_L> But I'm at this laptop right now using a LiveUSB
<Natanael_L> adamk_: what should I do via the console?
<Natanael_L> what commands can I use to reset the graphics?
<adamk_> Check the Xorg log file to see why X won't start.
<Natanael_L> where is it?
<adamk_> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii-around> Also ~/.xsession-errors
<adamk_> Natanael_L, If you're not sure what you're looking at, run 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' to upload the log file and give us the link.
<ubuntuaddicted> Natanael_L, dmesg also will show you start up info and what's failing possibly
<adamk_> Natanael_L, Start with the Xorg log file...
<Natanael_L> adamk_: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst13-3LINBetaDriver.aspx - I think this is what I installed also except OpenCL headers
<anew> ~/ is user /home/user/ ?
<Natanael_L> http://pastebin.com/VrBZ5Crm
<Natanael_L> anew: yes
<genii-around> anew: Yes
<adamk_> Natanael_L, Why wouldn't you use the proprietary drivers packaged for Ubuntu?
<mzaza> Could someone please assist me with GPG?
<Natanael_L> adamk_: was trying to get OpenCL to work
<Natanael_L> mzaza: what are you trying to do?
<mzaza> Natanael_L: decrepy a message, gpg -d message.txt
<mzaza> Natanael_L: I get these errors gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<mzaza> gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<TheLordOfTime> mzaza, you probably didn't copy in the entire message
<Natanael_L> mzaza: then the input is incorrect
<lep_> what the command line to upgrade to 13.04?
<Natanael_L> lep_: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Natanael_L> AFAIK
<adamk_> Natanael_L, This is a laptop with hybrid graphics?
<Natanael_L> adamk_: Uh, think so
<mzaza> Natanael_L: TheLordOfTime I just copied the message for validating my launchpad account from GMail which is encrypted and created a file in home using vim called message and pasted the message contents there.
<Natanael_L> "RADEON DUAL GRAPHICS" on sticker
<lep_> toda Natanael_L
<TheLordOfTime> mzaza, you may have included or excluded certain lines
<adamsmeat> i have my ubuntu dual booted with windows 8. I can see some of my drives.
<Natanael_L> mzaza: Did you copy it correctly?
<adamk_> Natanael_L, Well, ultimately, the real problem is: [    29.037] (EE) fglrx(0): Invalid video BIOS signature!
<Natanael_L> From just before the first ---- to the last ---
<adamsmeat> should i worry about permissions? I intend to use my d drive as location for some of my apache vhosts
<Natanael_L> adamk_ whoops
<mzaza> TheLordOfTime: Natanael_L http://pastebin.com/ZJiTz4GU
<adamk_> Natanael_L, Honestly not sure what would cause that. Presumably X worked before you installed the beta drivers?
<Natanael_L> adamsmeat: uh... yeah?
<Natanael_L> adamk_ Yes, it was first on reboot that it failed
<mzaza> TheLordOfTime: Natanael_L OPS! Missing dashes
<TheLordOfTime> mzaza, yeah, make sure you have all the dashes
<TheLordOfTime> then try again
<adamk_> Natanael_L, Check in /usr/share/amd/ for an uninstall script for the driver.
<Natanael_L> adamk_ will do
<adamsmeat> Natanael_L, am I able to freely save files on a mounted drive? Should I worry about permissions and file format? I intend to open some files in Windows 8 as well
<mzaza> TheLordOfTime: Worked, thanks :)
<TheLordOfTime> mzaza, you're welcome, glad you figured out hte problem!
 * TheLordOfTime returns to stabbing php5 with a stick
<Natanael_L> adamsmeat: If you're using a NTFS drive, don't run webservers from it
<Natanael_L> File permissions will lead to exploits
<adamsmeat> It's just for local
<adamsmeat> development of mine
<Natanael_L> Well, how local?
<adamsmeat> they wont access my network
<adamsmeat> And sadly, I had my d drive formatted as NTFS.
<Natanael_L> adamk_ no /user/share/amd
<Natanael_L> /usr/
<adamsmeat> btw, why is there no notification sounds when im using xchat irc client?
<xlaire> ty
<ActionPa1snip> adamsmeat: did you set the sounds to be on and such?
<anew> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<anew>  when i run sudo apt-get update i get this ?
<lfain> Do anybody experience Thunderbird and Firefox freezing after upgrade to v.13.04? Both Thunderbird and Firefox are stuck at the same moment. It happens several times a day.
<anew> what should i do
<ActionPa1snip> anew: maverick is EOL
<anew> hmmm
<anew> shoot
<anew> is that bad to use it
<ActionPa1snip> anew: its like running Windows updates for Windows 95, there aren't any
<anew> yeah
<anew> so am i a sitting duck
<ActionPa1snip> anew: you can use it, but there is zero community support and zero packages
<xlaire> firefox run fine to me
<ActionPa1snip> anew: you are just on your own entirely
<anew> like are there a lot of security holes
<anew> ok
<ActionPa1snip> anew: if they are found and patched in newer releases, you won't get the patches
<anew> yeah true
<anew> damnit
<anew> ugh dont want to go thru reinstalling my whole site, will do it later, thanks man
<ActionPa1snip> anew: I suggest a clean install of Precise. It is LTS and suported til April 2017. If you dislike Unity, install Xubuntu 12.04
<anew> yeah will do in a couple months i guess
<devjustforfun> People hello. Anybody can explain me what's mean login shell. when i open up a gnome-terminal it's a login shell or not?
<devjustforfun> when i login through tty it's a login shell or not?
<naterd00d> whats the default irssi installation folder
<ActionPa1snip> devjustforfun: tty login is a login shell
<naterd00d> that aptitude uses
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: there isn't an install folder for most apps, this isn't windows
<sveinse> Help! I ran apt-get update on precise on amd64, and with linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic, I now suddenly got 0 bytes free and a 46Gb big /lib/modules/3.2.0-41-generic/modules.ccwmap
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: doesnt matter what frontend you use, its backend is dpkg
<mcnesium> is this a bug that should be reported? http://superuser.com/a/590565/154140
<devjustforfun> <ActionPa1snip> ok thanks. but what kind of shell is gnome-terminal ?
<naterd00d> action
<ActionPa1snip> devjustforfun: its a terminal emulator, gives you a shell in the desktop UI
<naterd00d> i dont think tahts right... .irssi is somewhere, with config files
<devjustforfun> but it's not a login shell?
<naterd00d> i have custom config files i created on my old shell and want to port them
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: in Linux, apps don't install to individual folders like in windows
<devjustforfun> it's a just a shell
<naterd00d> ok, well where is .irssi located
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: oh the config will be in ~/.irssi/
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: .irssi is stored in $HOME
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: that is not "where it is installed though"... is it
<devjustforfun> it's a matter because depend on type of shell different files loaded
<naterd00d> action i cant find it there
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: it won't be there til you run it
<naterd00d> gotcha
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: or you can put the folder there now and it will be used
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: applixcations MAKE their own config folders with default settings if one doesn't exist.
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: you won't have a config folder for every concievable application in $HOME, it's not feasible
<naterd00d> yeah
<naterd00d> well i ran irssi and it wasnt created
<naterd00d> i can just create it right?
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: so you won't 'find it' til you first run the application
<naterd00d> mkdir .irssi in my home/user
<naterd00d> i ran the application.
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: if you have a backed up one, you can put it in place, the app will see it and use it
<naterd00d> gotcha
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: makes backup of configs super simple
<ActionPa1snip> naterd00d: waaaay simpler than most windows apps :)
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg > mzaza
<ubottu> mzaza, please see my private message
<abbasi> Hi all
<abbasi> how to fix the sound problem on ubuntu when it's installed on vmware?
<adamk> abbasi: What sound problem are you referring to?
<abbasi> there is no sound on my ubuntu
<sveinse> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<sveinse> ^ What does this mean?
<devjustforfun> ok i'm understand for gnome terminal we might setup what type of shell use in a Editing profile information
<abbasi> why here is such messy? how can I find my answers?
<Whitor> Howdy. I'm running 12.04 on a thinkpad w530 laptop. I've got bumblebee and primus up and running just fine. i'm using the stock  nvidia experimental 310 drivers as provided through Synaptic package manager. I'd like to replace these with nvidia's latest (version 319 ) drivers, but each time I do, it borks up my display in one way or another. ..No graphical output, or 640x480 res... How do I replace repository supplied nvidia drivers with
<Whitor> downloaded drivers from Nvidia w/o borking my system?
<Chaos_Zero> Hello, i have a problem where *sometimes* closing the lid will not suspend. About 20% of the time this happens
<Whitor> The real issue here is that I'm getting crappy frame rates in Serious Sam :)
<sveinse> What IS going on? du reports 114G usage on /, while df sais 211G is used on / and 0 bytes free...
<sveinse> dmesg doesnt complain...
<Whitor> Chaos_Zero, Sometimes an open application can cause this. pay attention to the apps you have open when this happens. See if you can narrow it down.
<sveinse> What??? mount sais /win (/dev/sda2 is mounted), while /proc/mounts sais it isn't
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Is there a way to make sure network manager initialises the network on startup? Way before the login manager starts? I have nfs mounted homedirs, without which login won't work
<killer> where will ubuntu search for 127.0.0.1 , i mean location , i m setting the local server
<SmokeyD> right now, I first neet to login as root, so network manager starts the network, and then the homedirs are auto mounted, and I can login as other users again
<SmokeyD> killer: 127.0.0.1 is local host
<SmokeyD> so it is always the machine you are on
<killer> SmokeyD: and location is
<SmokeyD> killer: define location. Location is where-ever that computer is
<killer> SmokeyD: I mean where is the place i should place the index.php
<SmokeyD> killer: ah, that is your apache root
<SmokeyD> or whatever webserver you are using
<genii-around> killer: Usually /var/www/
<killer> genii-around: hmmm , thanx , exactly waht was i  asking
<SmokeyD> killer: depending on your configuration, there usually is no difference between any of the ip addresses in your apache root folder. It doesn't matter on which ipaddress you request the webpage
<SmokeyD> killer: this is mostly a question for #httpd
<SmokeyD> which is the apache irc channel
<killer> I thought it will be best to ask , as may b ubuntu could have done some customization
<SmokeyD> killer, true on that account. You can look these things up in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<besieged> when i'm using unity in ubuntu 13.04 when i hit the ] key, it invokes the launcher. When i look in the compiz unity settings, it shows the shortcut being set as super. Super also invokes the launcher. I can i stop ] from invoking it?
<prx> just want to say, good job on the latest ubuntu update. 12.04 became reallllly slow and buggy for me, and the latest version is running perfectly and fast so far
<prx> so... good job :)
<MihaiMoldova> hi
<MihaiMoldova> can someone help me ?
<MihaiMoldova> i have a problem with wifi adaptor in linuxmint 14, can someone help me ? i`m new with linux system
<adamk_> MihaiMoldova: You should be asking on the mint channel...
<prx> just ask your question mate
<MihaiMoldova> adamk_ i tried, but there is no answer
<somsip> !mint | MihaiMoldova
<ubottu> MihaiMoldova: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<sendaljepit> <MihaiMoldova>u try: rfkill unblock all
<besieged> i'm using unity with ubuntu 13.04. When i hit the ] key, it invokes the launcher. When i look in the compiz unity settings, it shows the shortcut being set as super. Super also invokes the launcher. How can i stop ] from invoking it?
<Yonney> hi all, i have made a custom group, and put my user(s) in it, then given it full access to a folder, and removed access for "Other" (group). Why cannot my user enter that folder?
<somsip> Yonney: does it have g+x?
<somsip> Yonney: and have you logged back in after adding yourself to the group?
<I_failed_Cpp> any python scripters that can give some help with a script?  I have a line from a java code that i can't figure out how make work in python.
<somsip> I_failed_Cpp: maybe #python will be better
<johnjohn101> and not paste to help us folks
<I_failed_Cpp> line is:    ditSnd[idx++] = (byte) (val & 0x00ff);      need that to work in py2.6
<johnjohn101> go to #python
<I_failed_Cpp> you have to freenode register for #python
<johnjohn101> so register
<I_failed_Cpp> i tried but am wiating
<I_failed_Cpp> no email autoresponse after 10mins
<Pici> I_failed_Cpp: then ask in #freenode on help on how to register.  #ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.
<Yonney> somsip: permissions are 770, but I just realized that I have not logged out since the change, is that needed for the group permissions change to take effect?
<somsip> Yonney: yes
<Yonney> somsip: strange, that is not necessary in windows... - why is that not in effect immediately?
<besieged> Can anyone help me with my unity issue? It's really annoying to have a popup every time i use a closing bracket when writing code.
<somsip> Yonney: that's how it is
<Yonney> somsip: yep, thanks! :-)
<dino> #0DayZ
<FrantiK> hello
<MeXTuX> Tried to install Zend Server extra extensions on 13.04 and got an error about a dependency libgmp3c2 Tried to install it but it doesn't have a candidate. Can I use the deb package from 12.04 and install it manually? Is it safe?
<FrantiK> so i was trying to find an iso fitting a cd rom ... and found no ubuntu versions that could do :/
<FrantiK> (700 mb cdroms)
<FrantiK> any alternative ?
<FrantiK> (i need to run a live ubuntu from time to time when fixing computers)
<didrik> Hi! I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my HP Envy and I have some issues with my wireless network card. My computer doesn't find any wireless networks. I have a Broadcom Wireless BCM43224 chipset and found the following question on AskUbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/220006/wireless-driver-not-working-for-broadcom-bcm43224-after-latest-update. After I try 'sudo modprobe wl' I get "FATAL: Module wl not found." Any ideas what I may tr
<coder_>  /nick coderock
<OerHeks> FrantiK, try the minimal iso >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> FrantiK, you need  aninternet connection to install a DE of your choise
<besieged> FrantiK: You could always try a bootable usb drive if thats an option
<OerHeks> besieged +1
<FrantiK> not always
<FrantiK> some laptops shit on usb booting
<FrantiK> minimal wont do :/ want the graphical interface, even a bare one (and no installer if possible)
<OerHeks> FrantiK, oke then the 'old 12.04 LTS is the one you need.
<FrantiK> is it maybe possible to build a custom iso ?
<FrantiK> (howto's ?)
<OerHeks> !uck
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<OerHeks> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<naterd00d> how do i get my domain to show as my hostname? so like instead of logging in and seeding naterd00d@123.123.123.123 i want to see naterd00d@host.com
<naterd00d> seeing*
<FrantiK> thanks
<FrantiK> i'll get started with experimentations :)
<besieged> i'm using unity with ubuntu 13.04. When i hit the ] key, it invokes the launcher. When i look in the compiz unity settings, it shows the shortcut being set as super. Super also invokes the launcher. How can i stop ] from invoking it? It's really bad for coding.
<raineys> if I insall ubuntu on a hard drive using a VM, will there be a ton of issues if I try to boot a physical machine off the same hard drive?
<ActionPa1snip> raineys: should be fine, the 2 are separate
<ActionPa1snip> raineys: yo uwill just have one in VM and one as a true install
<Senor> can pci bus register device automatically?
<adamk_> I think he wants to install it via a vm, but run that same installed version on the physical hardware...  Which is also possible.
<Dalle4> Hello
<ActionPa1snip> raineys: as adamk_ says, you can load an installed OS in virtualbox. I have heard stories of dataloss but the guys in #vbox may have a better handle on it
<ActionPa1snip> besieged: are there any bugs reported?
<MihaiMoldova> someone speak russian here ?
<johnjohn101> nyet
<ActionPa1snip> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<raineys> adamk:  that's right.  do I need to pay attention to anything especially?
<adamk_> raineys: Not really, I do that regularly...  Your network device will likely be different between the physical machine and the vm (ie. eth1 vs. eth0)
<MihaiMoldova> ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with service
<raineys> horray
<Dalle4> Anyone know ho two restart network in ubuntu server?
<sendaljepit> <Dalle4> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<didrik> So I did some more research and apparently I should blacklist the "bcma" module and use the "wl" instead. (I have wireless networking issued.) How do I do this?
<Dalle4> ≤
<MihaiMoldova> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<MihaiMoldova> ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<MihaiMoldova> how can i get there ?
<DJones> !register | MihaiMoldova
<ubottu> MihaiMoldova: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionPa1snip> MihaiMoldova: ask in #freenode about idenifying and registering
<Dalle4> <sendaljepit> i tried doing that but it tells me to use service (8)
<ActionPa1snip> didrik: echo "blacklist bcma" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<didrik> ActionPa1snip: ok, so how do I install the wl driver then?
<sendaljepit> <Dalle4>that service for network
<FrantiK> o k guys, got a working modified iso
<FrantiK> thanks a ton, cya :)
<sendaljepit> <Dalle4>u ubuntu version??
<Dalle4> <sendaljepit> i do also get the error messages = Unable to connect to system bus: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory
<sendaljepit>  <Dalle4>ubuntu version??
<Dalle4> <sendaljepit> Ubuntu server 13.04
<Yonney> anyone got experience with quickhash? I would like to use only tools from the main repos, but not sure which gui is available and "active" for md5deep, so looking at other options too
<sendaljepit> I Think unstable,fresh u install ubuntu-server 12.04
<Dalle4> ok
<didrik> So I tried 'sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms' and got the following error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5626352/
<whoever> need some help i am a little confused http://www.incredigeek.com/home/how-to-create-a-bootable-os-x-mountain-lion-10-8-usb-drive-from-linux/
<sendaljepit> Randy can u hear me??
<whoever> folloing this i am at the point where you mount the img and the usb drive
<alexa> Do programs made for Ubuntu on PC work on Ubuntu tablet?
<whoever> and it looks to me like I could just cp the imagae to the drive, is that correct ?
<besieged> ActionPa1snip: sorry i had to step away from my computer. I couldn't find any issues related to it, but it doesn't mean there weren't any
<whoever> and am a little baffled by the tar -cvf command
<whoever> can someone assist
<benw909909> <alexa> can you run virtualbox on the tablet or Wine? they both run Windows apps on ubuntu really well; as will vmware player
<nizor> i need interesting games for my linux..pls help
<alexa> benw909909, you didn't understand me. I'm asking if applications made for ubuntu PC would work on tablet Ubuntu?
<benw909909> <alexa> sorry misunderstood: my understand is many will but you need tablet version of some: its the touch input thats key i think; i've got an article here somewhere just looking...
<whoever> it seems as though losetup is not really needed
<benw909909> sorry pal
<benw909909> oppos that was a test to send direct to you but didnt work
<genii-around> whoever: the -c is for create, the v is verbose, the filename which follows the f is what is created, then any filenames you put after this is what gets put into that tar file.
<gschanuel> hi folks
<gschanuel> running ubutnu 13.04 x64 (my first time with a x64 OS). chromium-browser and java. Chromium insists to say that my java plugin is outdated
<benw909909> <gschanuel> yo
<gschanuel> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_21-b11) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.21-b01, mixed mode)
<Pelo> afternoon folks, I'm getting messages that my root partition is running out of space. I have enough space in my /home partition,  how safe is it to just resize ? will I loose all the data on /home ? wil / still be usable ?
<anew> should i be setting /home/user/public to 0777 ?
<BSaboia> hello guys. i'm having trouble with unity systray. when i minimize x-chat, it does not appears under the instant message icons. i have a x-chat icon there, but if i click it after minimizing, it tries to open a new x-chat window
<alexa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/289662/do-ubuntu-pc-programs-work-on-ubuntu-tablet
<BSaboia> s/minimize/minimize to systray
<adamsmeat> why cant i chmod files and dir in a mounted drive?
<BSaboia> i did a google research about it, and seems that other people are having the same problem
<gschanuel> then it give me a link to Version 7 Update 21 again.. i downloaded the tar.gz, extracted it to /opt/java/x64, created a symlink to /opt/java/jre and then created the symlink in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins to /opt/java/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so. Also I run update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/opt/java/jre/bin/java" 1 and update-alternatives --set java /opt/java/jre/bin/java
<gschanuel> what am I missing here?
<BSaboia> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1701450.html here, for instance, the guy resolved installing xchat-indicator. but that package is already added for me
<gschanuel> those were the steps I did on 12.10 32bits
<perre`vl> someone dutch here ?
<Pici> !nl | perre`vl
<ubottu> perre`vl: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<perre`vl> tnx
<ActionPa1snip> gschanuel: why not just use the webupd8 ppa, much easier
<gschanuel> i tried that, but then chrome said it was outdated so I tried to do manually :(
<Guest13687> What are the racing games available for Ubuntu except "torcs/speed dreams, supertuxkart or stunt rally" ??
<perre`vl> trackmania
<Guest13687> What are the racing games available for Ubuntu except "torcs/speed dreams, supertuxkart or stunt rally" ??
<perre`vl> works fine in wine
<cathoderay> a funny comic -> http://changingbit.blogspot.com.br/2013/05/rtfm.html
<perre`vl> someone who can help me out with an audio issue ?
<perre`vl> i have 2 soundcards ( 1 intern & 1 usb headset )
<dryc-x> hi
<dryc-x> I have a problem with a USB Flash drive
<dryc-x> It automatically mounts as read-only
<dryc-x> I tried unmounting it then manually remounting it, but the same result happen
<nobregadantas> Remount whith rw
<dryc-x> I tried "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/tmp -o rw
<dryc-x> but the same happens
<dryc-x> I did it once again, I could create files using 'sudo' but I can't manipulate files with Nautilus with regular permissions
<anew> not sure where to ask this, i tried #piwik.  i installed it in var/www (working fine), then i disabled ssh and login for root.  now it's not working what shold i do ?
<anew> anyone ?
<Pici> anew: what is "it"?
<anew> it = piwik
<anew> it's an analytics
<anew> i guess it is trying to look inside /var/www but it cant ?
<anew> same thing happened to phpmyadmin, it was working before, then i disabled root login and it wont let me login
<ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots?
<anew> pici any ideas
<Pici> anew: do you still have access to the server?
<anew> yes
<anew> i'm logged in now with user
<ronald_dollar> * Topic for #ubuntu-desktop set by pitti!~pitti@213.9.93.70 at Wed Sep 28 06:12:22 2011
<ronald_dollar> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-desktop] Welcome to #ubuntu-desktop. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<ronald_dollar> * victorp has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<ronald_dollar> * kgunn has quit (Client Quit)
<ronald_dollar> * olli_ has quit (Ping timeout: 256 seconds)
<FloodBot1> ronald_dollar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ronald_dollar> <ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots? please private message me with help!
<RainbowW> does the default sshd limit the number of connections on a per-user basis? i'm having trouble running multiple instances of lftp as lftp ... when i get to about 30 connections it starts timing out trying to connect a new control connection.
<Pici> anew: Well, what error are you getting, and where?
<ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots? please private message me with help!
<anew> i dont even know, it just goes to the login page where it is supposed to be and says piwik couldnt write to some directories
<anew> but the directories it is saying it should be writing to, dont even exist?
<anew> i dont understand how it all got so fkd up by only disabling root ?
<dryc-x> Anybody have an idea about my mount problem?
<benw909909> <anew> isnt root like the super-user primary admin account? can u disable it?
<dryc-x> Why this specific flash is being mounted as read-only, even when I use rw options?
<dryc-x> I tired -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8=1
<Pici> anew: I don't really know anything about piwik, but I'd make sure that you actually ran their install process, sometimes these things require more than just dropping files into /var/www/
<anew> benw909909 i disabled root on ubuntu not on piwik
<dryc-x> is there something wrong regarding that line of options?
<anew> i will uninstall and reinstall, but it has to have something to do with me disabling root, it was working 100% before i did that
<mchlbhm> What, if any, antivirus /antimalware would you suggest for ubuntu 12.04amd64?
<Pici> anew: did you specify root's password in any of the piwik config?
<Pici> !antivirus | mchlbhm
<ubottu> mchlbhm: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<anew> hmmm good idea, let me check.  what if i am using private/public keys to login.  well letme check piwik config first
<anew> let me try reinstalling piwik
<lenz> Hey guys
<c_s> Unable to create ad-hoc in ubuntu 12.04?
<punit> hi
<c_s> Any solution...?
<punit> this is my nick name or i have to still register ?
<c_s> Anyone there?
<MonkeyDust> c_s  when someone enter who can help, s/he will... for now, repeat the question every 10 minutes or so, in one line
<MonkeyDust> enters*
<c_s> Unable to create ad-hoc in ubuntu 12.04?
 * sudoes /help
<ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots? please private message me with help!
<Lightz> hi. under ubuntu are usb sticks mounted automatically? i remember a time, when it was true. but now i read that only an icon appears on the desktop, which has to manually be clicked. what is true now? thanks.
<Pici> ronald_dollar: maybe if you explained your issue in more detail someone would be able to help you.
<ronald_dollar> it works just about every other reboot, but when it doesn't trackpad and keyboard both dont work and i have to hold the power button to reboot and try it again
<theadmin> Lightz: They're auto-mounted and there's no icon on the desktop at all, it appears in the launcher
<anew> i cant find this file /bin/sftp-server ?
<anew> where does it exist ?
<theadmin> anew: I don't think such a file would exist in /bin.
<anew> not sure where i can find it i'm tyring to follow this tut
<c_s> Unable to create ad-hoc in ubuntu 12.04? Anyone?
<theadmin> anew: sftp is provided by the usual openssh-server
<anew> theadmin i'm trying to use sudo on login with my sftp, where is the sftp binary in ubuntu ?
<theadmin> anew: There's no sftp binary. SFTP is provided by SSH.
<RainbowW> never sftp as root
<anew> i mean i have to transfer this folder over i have no choice
<anew> then i'll remove it
<theadmin> anew: That, and Ubuntu doesn't have a root account.
<anew> i'm trying to copy a folder over and i get that i dont have access
<anew> so wtf should i do
<jpds> anew: Log in via normal SSH and sudo mv it.
<samijam> the tabs for the sheets in libre office spreadsheet are now very small and i cannot read them.  Does anybody know how to resize them?
<c_s> <anew>  look under /usr/bin.
<jpds> c_s: SFTP is part of SSH.
<jpds> c_s, anew, ie. le /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<anew> can i even transfer files with putty? i'm on windows here
<raineys> use cygwin
<theadmin> anew: I don't think you can, use winscp
<anew> that's what i'm using ! but it says i dont have permission to transfer the file
<compdoc> anew, you can with scp. get a good client
<anew> hence i need root
<compdoc> ahh. you need permsissions
<c_s> jpds : but there is a file in /usr/bin, right?
<compdoc> dont enable root
<theadmin> anew: "I need root" is always wrong, there's always a sane solution. Again, move the folder to somewhere you can access, change it's permissions and THEN copy it over.
<anew> ok so how the hell do i transfer this file with winscp
<anew> so move to home/user
<nizor> please i need interesting games for my ubuntu linux... can anyone suggest
<anew> then move from there to where i want it to go?
<jpds> c_s: No.
<anew> i mean isnt that creting extra work for everytime i want to do this
<jpds> anew: You only have SFTP access?
<anew> i have ssh also
<jpds> anew: Then use that?
<anew> but why add a step to all this
<c_s> jpds : I have one named /usr/bin/sftp.
<jpds> c_s: That's the client, not the daemon.
<c_s> Ya, that's right.
<sudoes> can anyone recommend me some proxy server for my personal use?
<jpds> sudoes: squid ?
<hustcalm> go for a VPS, I guess:-)
<jrib> sudoes: why do you want a proxy server?
<sudoes> squid keeps dropping my http traffic
<anew> squid is good i have 30 from them
<c_s> jpds : Unable to create ad-hoc in ubuntu 12.04?
<anew> *30 private
<nizor> how do i install corel draw on my linux
<sudoes> my country internets get little bitchy these day
<ftf_> i cant tell if my onboard video drivers are install in ubuntu 13 my dash comes up with a werid background as well can anyone help please and ty
<sudoes> my squid keep refusing to serve http traffic atm
<sudoes> https will pass tho.
<anew> ok
<anew> i see the problem here
<anew> so i am taking over this server from the guy before me
<anew> and he put all the files inside /var/www/site.com
<anew> now i removed root access and cant access anything
<ftf_> i tried installing ati and botched the whole thing last night and had to reinstall
<anew> what should i change this folder to so i can modify files as user instead of root
<s9iper1> is there any software in ubuntu which stops battery charging at 80 % ?
<snuggl> anew: chown
<snuggl> ch(ange)own(er)
<sudoes> jrib : any help sir?
<compdoc> nizor, corel draw is for WIndows, no? Tried installing use Wine? or installing windows + corel draw in Virtualbox?
<anew> chown -R will /var/www/site.com
<anew> ?
<perre`vl> i run most windows tools in virtualbox
<perre`vl> more compatible
<ftf_> virtual box suxs
<ftf_> its an emulator
<c_s> <s9iper1> My battery charges to 80% by default in ubuntu 12.04. Don't ask the reason.
<perre`vl> it's better than wine
<ftf_> no i find wine better
<perre`vl> :)
<ftf_> but its personal choice
<compdoc> Virtualbox is best at some things
<Pici> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<perre`vl> idd
<jrib> sudoes: you could just use socks5 proxy with ssh
<anew> ok think that did it
<anew> thx
<ronald_dollar> anyone have a fix for the keyboard only working on reboots? please private message me with help!
<JayF> After a dist-upgrade to Ubuntu 13.04 on my Latitude E6410, aplay -l is telling me no soundcards found. This laptop appears to need the hda intel sound module, which appears to be loaded, but the soundcard still is not detected.
<ftf_> onscreen keyboard ? lol
<Dalle4> Hey anyone know why i get the error Fail to copy from CD-Rom. Retry? i´m trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server, installed ubuntu 13.04 without problems before… and i don´t even have a CD-ROM drive
<c_s> Good answer.
<ftf_> sounds cards that dont work in linux are a bitch
<bluepnume> Question: I can point a domain to an ip in my /etc/hosts -- but is there any way I can map it so that, say, google.com takes me to google, but google.com/mysite takes me to a different IP address?
<ftf_> get a usb headset thingy
<ftf_> thats compatible with alsa
<jrib> bluepnume: why?  What are you trying to accomplish really?
<c_s> ftf_ : Unable to create ad-hoc in 12.04?
<Bray90820> where is the file that would allow me to hide grub
<Dalle4> ?Question, know why i get the error Fail to copy from CD-Rom. Retry? i´m trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server, installed ubuntu 13.04 without problems before… and i don´t even have a CD-ROM drive
<Bray90820> the configuration file
<ftf_> c_s ?
<ftf_> i have 13
<elisa87> does anyone know how to fix these errors? [INFO ]  Installing pass-1 core C compiler[ERROR]    configure: error: [ERROR]    checking for fileno_unlocked... make[1]: *** [configure-gcc] Error 1[ERROR]   [ERROR]  >>[ERROR]  >>  Build failed in step 'Installing pass-1 core C compiler'[ERROR]  >>        called in step '(top-level)'[ERROR]  >>[ERROR]  >>  Error happened in: CT_DoExecLog[scripts/functions@172][ERROR]
<sudoes> jrib : yea. but can you point the problems why squid keep refusing http traffic and only serve https?
<jrib> sudoes: I don't know
<c_s> ftf_ : ad-hoc network for Wi-Fiblan.
<ftf_> wheres the pm box in this chat app
<Bray90820> Does anyone know where the grub configuration file is located
<ftf_> ??? help
<c_s> Bray90820 : bypass grub?
<elisa87> Does anyone know how to fix this error? http://pastebin.com/s2FnycSw
<s9iper1> guyz any why to stop battery charging on 80 % ???? any software ?
<bluepnume> jrib: working on something that requires cross domain logic on my local machine ... just wondering if this is possible?
<Bray90820> i was to hide it on startup
<Bray90820> c_s: i want to hide it on statup
<Bray90820> i know how i just don't know where the file is located
<ashioo> s
<nizor> please how do i make my ubuntu more fun when i'm offline, games and any other ideas please?
<c_s> Bray90820 : try /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/default/grub.
<Bray90820> c_s: /etc/default/grub was correct
<Bray90820> thank you
<OerHeks> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Rand0m_Name> Greetings.
<gschanuel> ok.. now I removed all I have done and did apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<gschanuel> it downloaded the tar.gz and installed, so I did "ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins"
<gschanuel> restarted chromium-browser, and still get the Java(TM) plugin outdated message
<whoever> hi all , i am getting an error when running tar:  $ sudo tar cvf  * | tar xvf -C /media/cd3aed33-b888-47ee-8a9f-057337e65899/ls
<whoever> tar: -C: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<whoever> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<whoever> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<whoever> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<whoever> can someone assist it seems to me that it should work
<jrib> whoever: what do you want to accomplish?
<ashman0> got
<whoever> jrib:  it might be better if i post the link of what I am following
<ashman0> got
<Bray90820> c_s: apperantly it didn't work
<ashman0> got
<Bray90820> can you hep me
<ashman0> got
<FloodBot1> ashman0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whoever> http://www.incredigeek.com/home/how-to-create-a-bootable-os-x-mountain-lion-10-8-usb-drive-from-linux/
<DJones> ashman0: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<whoever> jrib: ^^
<ashman0> got
<Bray90820> c_s: the location was correct tho
<whoever> it is tword the bottom of the page tring to get a bootable drive for mac from linux
<ashman0> got
<jrib> whoever: seems strange to copy that way but you forgot to add the mount point to your usb drive
<jrib> whoever: erm, no.  You forgot the "-" before "-C"
<jrib> whoever: and also a "-" before "*"...
<gschanuel> java outdated and chrome on ubuntu 13.04 64 bits... anyone?
<whoever> i got an error when i trid that, ill paste it
<zettazete> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a gamepad to work in Ubuntu. However, my accelerometer on my harddrive (bump protection) is coming in as /dev/input/js0. How I can I reassign my gamepad, or uninstall my harddrive accelerometer.
<c_s> anyone : Unable to create ad-hoc network in 12.04?
<whoever> jrib: $ sudo tar cvf – * | tar xvf – -C /media/cd3aed33-b888-47ee-8a9f-057337e65899/
<whoever> tar: –: file is the archive; not dumped
<jrib> whoever: - not —
<c_s> Please help...
<c_s> Unable to create ad-hoc in ubuntu 12.04
<rindolf> c_s: ad-hoc?
<rindolf> c_s: please don't /msg me. Say "rindolf:" on the channel.
<whoever> jrib: can u paste what it should be , i am still getting the error so i think i may be getting it wrong
<c_s> rindolf : for connecting two ubuntu machines.
<rindolf> c_s: ah, how?
<ntzrmtthihu777> zettazete: it does not assign the right number automatically?
<c_s> rindolf : by creating a wireless ad-hoc network.
<rindolf> c_s: OK.
<c_s>  rindolf : but it doesn't work.
<rindolf> c_s: what did you try so far?
<rindolf> c_s: what are the symptoms?
<zettazete> ntzrmtthihu777, well it assigns to js1.. but the controller profile software I'm using doesn't pick up on js1, only js0 for whatever reason.
<c_s>  rindolf : it just start showing the symbol indicating that it is trying, but suddenly displays connection cannot be established.
<rindolf> c_s: OK, is there anything in the logs?
<RainbowW> does the default sshd limit the number of connections on a per-user basis? i'm having trouble running multiple instances of lftp as lftp ... when i get to about 30 connections it starts timing out trying to connect a new control connection.
<c_s>  rindolf : Somebody told that my card may not support ad-hoc, is that right?
<rindolf> c_s: don't know.
<RainbowW> actually, it's 25 connections.
<c_s>  rindolf : I forgot to check the logs.
<rindolf> c_s: OK.
<c_s> rindolf : At present I can't try once ,that's why.
<anew> is it dangerous to set things as 777 ?
<c_s> anew : sometimes.
<genii-around> Much depends on where those files are.
<exalt> hello i installed kernel 3.9, works fine, how can i stop ubuntu from trying to downgrade to 3.8 ?
<joojojo> is it possible that the iwlwifi driver is unstable?
<joojojo> because here on kubuntu the wlan is much slower than on windows
<genii-around> !pinning | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<c_s> exalt : I don't think you can stop that one.
<c_s> rindolf : any solution?
<rindolf> c_s: solution to what?
<rindolf> c_s: do you have logs?
<exalt> c_s: it doesnt say it will remove 3.9 when upgrading 3.8, can they be along side each other ?
<Jays> Hi
<c_s> exalt : yes.
<c_s> rindolf : not at present.
<exalt> c_s: is there some extra thing i have to do to make 3.9 be default after the  'downgrade'
<c_s> exalt : you will have the option from grub.
<exalt> c_s: every time i boot i will have to select it ?
<crper> 大家好才是真的好。。。。
<c_s> exalt : if you don't like it, configure one of the kernel to be default in grub.
<exalt> c_s: with a tool like boot-repair ?
<c_s> exalt : never.
<zettazete> Is there a way to check which driver/module is being used for a joystick /dev/input/js0
<R33D3M33R> hello, I installed 304 nvidia drivers for my Geforce 6600GT with jockey but not wireless hangs on boot and only root can reboot the box, any ideas?
<R33D3M33R> *but now
<c_s> exalt : editing the grub configuration files.
<michael87> ran into a bit of a problem. I am running raring ringtail and I'm having trouble setting up mame. Wanted to play Mortal kombat 1,2,3 arcade quality using mame emulater and the thing won't read from the folders supposedly set up in the .ini file. huge headache here. should I look for another emulater
<hlrossato> I'm having some problems when I try to mount a smbfs partition on ubuntu 12.04....the error is invalid argument...someone could help me?
<c_s> exalt : After downgrade you will have one extra entry in grub menu displaying "previous linux versions". Inside that you will find kernel 3.9.
<compdoc> hlrossato, youre using a command line to mount?
<MonkeyDust> michael87  is that with wine? if yes, try #winehq
<c_s> exalt : check out after downgrading. Just do it... It's linux yaaaar...
<BluesKaj> .Xdefaults doesn't do much , don't see any change
<BluesKaj> oopscwrong chat
<Rand0m_Name> Heh.
<Jamal> hi
<Jamal> hloo
<hlrossato> compdoc: yeap.... i'm using mount -t smbfs //server/shared /media/folder -o username=user,password=pass
<michael87> MonkeyDust, no it is not. its mame from the ubuntu app store
<theadmin> hlrossato: "smbfs" is pretty much deprecated, use "cifs" instead (syntax should be identical other than that)
<compdoc> hlrossato, I think that command is incorrect
<theadmin> hlrossato: And make sure you've got cifs-utils installed.
<hlrossato> theadmin I try to use cifs too, but i got the same error
<theadmin> hlrossato: What's the error? (I just joined)
<hlrossato> compdoc I have the cifs-utils installed...
<hlrossato> theadmin the error is invalid argument...this is the error: mount error(22): Invalid argument Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<theadmin> hlrossato: Hm... That command looks correct though
<theadmin> hlrossato: Does /media/folder exist?
<hlrossato> yes
<Jamal> no
<compdoc> hlrossato, try:    mount -t cifs //server/share -o username=user,password=myPassword /mnt/ntserver
<compdoc> using your own actual info, of course
<theadmin> compdoc: ...That's the exact same command, and mount wouldn't like -o being in the middle of the command methinks (not too sure)
<hlrossato> theadmin this ntserver I had to create like the /media/folder?
<michael87> so anyone that can help me setup mame on ubuntu. Not running from wine. installed from app store
<johnjohn101> when you use file manager in ubuntu to join a windows share what command does it use?
<theadmin> johnjohn101: Doesn't use commands, it does it by itself (with a little help from GVFS, eh)
<lbzhou> hi
<anew> http://pastebin.com/bQ9nH7vB these are my firewall rules, could this have something to do with why ic ant login to phpmyadmin ?
<johnjohn101> is there anyway to see the folder that is creates on screen, via the command line?
<hlrossato> compdoc even trying to mount on the /mnt i got the same error
<theadmin> johnjohn101: Not directly, you've got to use "mount -t cifs -o username=username,password=password //server/share name"
<compdoc> hlrossato, the mnt point needs to exist and have correct permissions on both ends
<theadmin> hlrossato: Does your username or password have weird characters? weird = not in [a-zA-Z_-]
<theadmin> hlrossato: If so take them in quotes
<johnjohn101> so that connect to server doesn't do a mount?
<nat3r_> quick question, every time i try to start screen from my user account it closes right away unless i use SUDO
<johnjohn101> is that called nautilus?  i have no clue to the terminology
<nat3r_> is there a way to run screen, and irssi without having to sudo every time?
<theadmin> johnjohn101: Nay, Nautilus has built-in VFS support, it accesses it via a weird URL like smb://server/share/directory
<HRH_H_Crab> hi all. since upgrading to 13.04 a couple of days ago ive had no access to a gui. ive posted about this on the forums and one of the mods is trying to help but no luck so far. just trying here incase anyone can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535&page=121&p=12627776#post12627776
<zuzak> nautilus is the GUI file browser
<theadmin> johnjohn101: Nautilus is the filemanager Ubuntu uses by default.
<HRH_H_Crab> lloks like something is screwed up with unity / lightdm or something
<johnjohn101> tx, i get confused a lot
<HRH_H_Crab> maybe not lightdm since gdm seems broken too.
<hlrossato> compdoc the dir /mnt/folder exists and have the correct permission...but again i got the error
<johnjohn101> i will try that mount command
<johnjohn101> hate to say this but i've shared folders between ubuntu machines all with samba
<hlrossato> theadmin my username and password don't have weird characters
<mkanyicy> hi guys
<johnjohn101> just seemed easier to use the gui
<Bray90820> Can anyone help me with fan controal on my mac
<Bray90820> i havr a tower macpro
<mkanyicy> I made a clean install of ubuntu 13.04 and the shadow of the top panel is always showing up when i go full screen on terminal or full screen video playback with mplayer, is there a way to fix this?
<compdoc> hlrossato, hmm. It seems older software requires it a little different. try:    mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=password //server/share /mnt/folder
<compdoc> or cifs instead of smbfs
<bumdog> mkanyicy: is there a way to run classic or fallback mode
<mkanyicy> bumdog, i dont know about classic or fallback and i dont want to resort to those, i havent have had this with previous ubuntu versions
<hlrossato> compdoc nothing...same error...
<ezioa> is there any way to restart an if over ssh
<compdoc> hlrossato, can you paste the error?
<bumdog> mkanyicy: sometimes its the effects of compiz. Can you disable compiz then.
<hlrossato> compdoc mount error(22): Invalid argument Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<mkanyicy> bumdog, ok i will to log out and see if there is a fallback option, then try disabling compiz
<amal> Hi, when I try to install phpmyadmin using apt-get, it gives me this error: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<betrayd> mkanyicy: maybe it's just a shadow checkbox
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me with fan controal on my macpro i am using ubuntu 13.04 and the fans are running at FULL speed
<compdoc> hlrossato, how old is the windows with the share?
<hlrossato> compdoc it's not windows...it's a mac server
<demkantor> So i have a little time right now and would like to fix my partitions, anyone here good with gparted?
<betrayd> uh oh
<compdoc> hlrossato, try this:  sudo mount -t cifs //computer/share/ /mountpoint/ -o user=user,pass=somepass,sec=ntlmssp
<MonkeyDust> !ask | demkantor
<ubottu> demkantor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hlrossato> compdoc Now i got the error 95 - Operation not supported
<compdoc> heh
<nat3r_> how can i run screen and irssi without having to enter sudo each time, is pretty annoying and i dont want to use root. Do i need to add my user to the root group and not just the sudoers?
<jrib> nat3r_: just don't use sudo...
<DJones> nat3r_: You shouldn't need sudo to run screen and irssi
<demkantor> thanks ubottu, i guess my questions are related to fixing up my partitions. last time i tried i lost bootmanager (couldnt boot to windows) took me a long time to fix it and then fix grub. i have huge issues on how my install is set up and would love someone to help me elimitate the worthless ones and change some around
<compdoc> hlrossato, on this website, find 'sec=' and read about it:   http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/mount.cifs.8.html
<iandouglas> hey all, have a question about the iwlwifi driver in 13.04 ... I'm passing the "5ghz_disable=1" parameter to modprobe (after killing the driver with modprobe -r) to disable 5GHz wifi, but my syslog is still full of connection attempts on the 5ghz band. Is there something else I'm missing?
<compdoc> hlrossato, there are a few choices
<hlrossato> compdoc thanks man...let see what's in there
<mblitz> Hi, I have problems with the boot process of ubuntu. First: I can't get gurb tell to autoboot first selection   Second and the worst: I want to skip the Raid alert, because I don't boot from raid, and only reboot system on update or raid issues. It should run unattanded
<nat3r_> jrib: i have to or both of them crash
<jrib> nat3r_: then you should ask why they crash
<nat3r_> ** (irssi:4260): ERROR **: Couldn't create /root/.irssi directory
<nat3r_> Trace/breakpoint trap
<jrib> nat3r_: you are using sudo or running it as root probably
<nat3r_> that error was reproduced just by typing 'irssi' from my user acct
<nat3r_> it WILL run if i use sudo..
<designbybeck_> So the "F3" side by side view in the File Browser has been turned off in 13.04? Anyway to turn it back on? I use that all the time! That was a great feature
<compdoc> hlrossato, my bad - should have tried:   sudo mount -t cifs //computer/share/ /mountpoint/ -o user=user,pass=somepass,sec=ntlmv2
<trism> designbybeck_: the code was removed, so no
<jrib> nat3r_: how did you install ubuntu? pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy irssi ».  Did this always happen since you first installed?  (2 questions and one pastebin)
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  in a terminal, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here, in the channel
<designbybeck_> :(
<designbybeck_> well dang
<nat3r_> it came pre-installed on this server, clean install. And i dont know if it always happened or not...one sec
<demkantor> http://imagebin.org/256202 monkeydust
<jrib> nat3r_: you don't remember if irssi ever worked as your user?  Surely that's how you tried to run it first, no?
<nat3r_> http://pastebin.ca/2371817
<nat3r_> i think its a user issue
<jrib> nat3r_: create a new user.  Does the issue still exist with the new user?
<nat3r_> i think some odd command was run, i get an error on login every time
<demkantor> MonkeyDust - heres the second one http://imagebin.org/256205
<mblitz> Can anybody tell me how to disable any questions at boot time? I want to use my sys without monitor.
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  yes, looks scattered, first thought: backup important files and re-organise the partitions
<nat3r_> Could not chdir to home directory /root: Permission denied
<nat3r_> -bash: /root/.bash_profile: Permission denied
<nat3r_> that happens on login
<jrib> nat3r_: what's the output of « getent $USER »?
<jrib> nat3r_: what's the output of « getent passwd $USER »?
<demkantor> MonkeyDust, i really dont care to erase my ubuntu install altogether, currently everything is backed up in linux, just need to make sure my windows install stays intact
<nat3r_> uknown database: username
<nat3r_> and naterd00d:x:1000:1000::/root:/bin/bash
<nat3r_> unknown database: naterd00d i mean
<nat3r_> should i just chroot back to my home directory?
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  problem is, that windows sits on an extended partition
<jrib> nat3r_: why is the user's home /root?
<nat3r_> no idea, i prob screwed something up at one point
<nizor> please where can i download a good Linux Ubuntu handout for starters
<nizor> like a month old
<demkantor> MoneyDust, any way to fix this? there are two HDD, one i can completley reformat for all i care, the other i would prefer to be just for windows
<DJones> !manual | nizor
<nizor> but not had time to learn it
<ubottu> nizor: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<minas> I am burning a dvd.  it is at 100% and says creating image checksum. the progress bar is near the end but not moving. what should I do? is this normal?
<jrib> nizor: there's also documentation at http://help.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  mind reinstalling windows, or is that a no-no?
<nizor> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jrib> nat3r_: well yes, your user's home shouldn't be /root.  That's likely the cause of your issue
<hlrossato> compdoc I try this sec parameter but still have the invalid argument error... maybe this problem that because i forgot to install some programs or libs or something else?
<memphisto_> hello guys, i've just installed 13.04 and couple of apps more, and it requsted upgrade and now i can't install build-essential; it reports failed dependencies
<demkantor>  MonkeyDust, problem is i dont have an original disk, and would take me a week to resetup, i would really rather keep the one drive as is, or change partitions around a bit where i can there, then the larger HDD be reformatted, start anew, and set normal partitions if possible
<ftf_> can wine be used to update a bios
<memphisto_> may i ask if some one can help with this
<ftf_> ?
<ftf_> help with what?
<iandouglas> sorry all, networking is killing my productivity. I didn't see whether anyone had any answers for why the 5ghz_disable=1 flag doesn't work on the iwlwifi driver (Centrino Advanced 6230 dual-band). Ubuntu 13.04
<demkantor> MonkeyDust, like have ubuntu just on one drive and windows on the other
<memphisto_> @ftf_: cannot install build-essential
<memphisto_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<memphisto_>  build-essential : Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<memphisto_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  delete sda5 and sda6, then merge them and install linux on it
<jrib> memphisto_: so you have no idea why?  No unofficial repositories or debs installed outside the official repositories?
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  next time: try installing windows on sda1, primary partition
<memphisto_> thanks jrib; i have installed only one ppa
<memphisto_> team-xbmc
<iandouglas> or does anyone know of a better forum in which to ask questions about the iwlwifi driver?
<demkantor> MoneyDust, I would have but windows came preinstalled, are you willing to walk me through all this, ever since last time ive scared myself away from gparted
<memphisto_> but nothing installed from it, plus its only multimedia packages i think
<jrib> memphisto_: "sudo apt-get update" and try again
<memphisto_> tried that and tried apt-get -f instal; dpkg --configure -a
<memphisto_> but no luck
<jrib> memphisto_: pastebin output of "apt-cache policy g++ build-essential"
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: i did the mount command tht you post and it worked.  how do i unmount?
<demkantor> MonkeyDust (repost MoneyDust, I would have but windows came preinstalled, are you willing to walk me through all this, ever since last time ive scared myself away from gparted)
<memphisto_> here it is
<memphisto_> http://pastebin.com/N1htAq0S
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me with the fans on my mac i am running ubuntu 13.04
<betrayd> wait, logical partition of 2nd drive? Isn't that the recovery Win
<jrib> !who | memphisto_
<ubottu> memphisto_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> memphisto_: « sudo apt-get install g++ » pastebin output
<Bray90820> the fans seem to have no controal they just continuisly run
<memphisto_> sorry ubottu
<Quest> having install error. http://pastebin.ca/2371828
<b0b0b0> is there a program to reinstate EVERY window/app you were running after a reboot? :)
<betrayd> memphisto_: don't apologize to ubottu he's just a droid
<betrayd> a bot
<Jamal> hi
<n-iCe> Guys, I'm installing Ubuntu, and when it asks me to reboot to boon in the os, my pc says, that no os was found, any idea?
<n-iCe> is like it was not installing or doing anything in the hard drive
<moppers> no he isn't, he passed the turing test and we now have to admit he's a person ...
<betrayd> moppers: and he chose to hang out here...
<b0b0b0> whats a good old school irc client
<b0b0b0> i forgot what I used to run like 10 yrs ago
<b0b0b0> a terminal one
<moppers> i had mirc in the old days, i use xchat now
<n-iCe> irssi
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 change the command mount to umount
<b0b0b0> oh thats what i just downloaded :>
<moppers> in the old days you probably used an irc plugin for emacs :)
<b0b0b0> seems a bit different
<betrayd> weechat
<b0b0b0> i thought i used one from the same people who made pico
<Jamal> gays
<b0b0b0> or something
<Jamal> ?
<b0b0b0> you like gays? :>?
<Jamal> hlooo
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 what the version of your ubuntu?
<moppers> cant you go really retro and use telnet for your irc?
<b0b0b0> #gaylinux
<b0b0b0> heh ya moppers
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me with the fans on my mac i am running ubuntu 13.04
<Bray90820> the fans seem to have no controal they just continuisly run
<moppers> Bray90820, i used to have to download a 3rd party app for that when i had an airbook, but things might be different now
<Quest> having install error. http://pastebin.ca/2371828       any help?
<moppers> of course in those days we called it a utility not an app
<Bray90820> moppers: what was it
<moppers> Bray90820, i wish i could remember, i apologise
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: i have 13.04 that i just did and going to retry on 12.04 when i get home
<Bray90820> i did try smcfancontrol but it just ran the fans at full speed
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: honestly, FWIW, it's so easy to share folks between ubuntu boxes using samba
<moppers> Bray90820, does jupiter work?
<Bray90820> i don't know
<Bray90820> never tried that
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: Fans in macs are controlled by firmware, if your fans are always running it's probably because the computer is always generating too much heat (maybe bad or lacking 3D drivers).
<b0b0b0> bitchx maybe
<betrayd>  ii+vim
<moppers> Yes that is why i was suggesting juptier
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: As a test, try sticking an ice pack under it and see if the fans slow.
<Bray90820> jordan when i run OSX the fans run a lot quieter
<betrayd> or the ice melts
<moppers> linux power management is a bt odd on mac and it will not always throttle down, so the fans are in use
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: Also check your currebt CPU usage.
<b0b0b0> set ice cubes on top of speakers and see if they melt
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: how woudl i do that
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: "top" in a terminal or "System Monitor" for a GUI app.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Bray90820: htop for the best of both worlds
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: In case it's not obvious, do not follow b0b0b0's advice.
<Jordan_U> b0b0b0: Please be helpful and stay on topic.
<Bray90820> :P i got that
<LinuxNewbish> im still facing the same problem with installation of ubuntu 12.04 still cant see the HDD partition trying to daul boot it with win and i followed the instructions the you have on the wesite regarding the UFEI and win 8 method
<LinuxNewbish> do you believe that i need to rebuild my HDD ?\
<hangthedj> clear
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: What do you mean by "cant see the HDD partition"?
<Bray90820> i am in htop but what am i looking for
<BluesKaj> for a simple quick check of system activity, ctrl+esc
<mapreri> I installed fglrx driver, and, ad usually when I do it, something got break in unity (at user lever). Now with the radeon (opensource) driver unity works for all the users on this system exept mine :\ loading the GUI (via lightdm or startx command) conky and the icons (so nautilus works fine) appear, but not the launcher or the panel. If I open a termina vith ctrl+alt+t a prompt "unity" diappear the decoration of the windows, and i lose the f
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: cpu is at about 7% right now
<memphisto_> may i ask for help again
<memphisto_> only one ppa added (team-xbmc) after installing fresh 13.04; have dependecy error while installing build-essential http://pastebin.com/N1htAq0S
<rrykua> hi
<betrayd> and the fans are running Bray90820 ?
<Bray90820> yes
<Bray90820> betrayd: the fans are louder then OSX
<akaSoldats> memphisto_: so manually install whats missing?
<betrayd> Bray90820: and you said nonstop, no?
<betrayd> in ubuntu
<Bray90820> betrayd: yes
<LinuxNewbish> i tried to in 2 methods the 1st one to do a partition so when i DL the OS it will be on it and didnt work with me for i try it again  booted it from CD and still can see the partition nor the HDD so i could choose it
<Guest92258> I'm mapreri of the above message... I can't reobtain the nick....
<rrykua> i am building some large software from the console which takes up a lot of CPU resources and freezes my browser and editor (where I write another software). from the console I am using makefile which invokes many processes. is would be nice if there was a way to renice all child processes of the terminal, so that they won't free my browser and editor. can somebody please offer some advice?
<Bray90820> betrayd: not at full speed but lounder then OSX
<LinuxNewbish> well the gparted will help me in this ?
<acoleman1981> has anyone else had the issue of a usb keyboard and mouse working but when removing the usb devices and trying to use the installed touchpad and keyboard (laptop) it only works every other reboot?  Please private message me with any help available or links to instructions. Thanks!
<TheBlindCat> help
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 I don't know why I can't make this...it really seems so easy but it gets me this error everytime i try... do you use some ide program that makes the sharing or do you make on a terminal?
<derp> sup fools?
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: now it is saying my CPU usage is o%
<johnjohn101> i'm using the terminal
<TheBlindCat> chat
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: see if you can attach using nautilus.  file/connect to server
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: I did not understand what you just said. Please rephrase it (using proper punctuation).
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: i think there is something wrong because it is now saying that i am using 0% CPU
<LinuxNewbish> forgive me Jordan let me try again
<MonkeyDust> demkantor  keep it in the channel, please, no pm
<mapreri> I installed fglrx driver, and, ad usually when I do it, something got break in unity (at user lever). Now with the radeon (opensource) driver unity works for all the users on this system exept mine :\ loading the GUI (via lightdm or startx command) conky and the icons (so nautilus works fine) appear, but not the launcher or the panel. If I open a termina vith ctrl+alt+t a prompt "unity" diappear the decoration of the windows, and i lose the focus fro
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: It could still be that your graphics card is generating heat, and I don't how to test that (other than indirectly with the ice pack :).
<memphisto_> @akaSoldats: when i try doing it from synaptic it says first fix broken packages
<demkantor> MonkeyDust, no problem, do you have time to help so i dont muck up again?
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 sorry, but I not understand so well what did you said...
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: thatks anyways
<rrykua1> test
<Jordan_U> Bray90820: You're welcome.
<LinuxNewbish> when i booted from the CD and tried to install the OS when it comes to the installation part, i dont a place to install it in
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: use nataulis to connect to the server. click on files then go to menu
<TheBlindCat> Hi guys :)
<BluesKaj> LinuxNewbish, you have to burn the downloaded ubuntu image on a cd  or usb media then install it , you can't copy an image file to a partition
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: i just realized i wasn't looking at my CPU usage
<LinuxNewbish> i did that
<sudoes> hi theblindcat
<akaSoldats> memphisto_: it should tell you which packages are broken
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Please pastebin the output of "sudp parted -l".
<TheBlindCat> can anyone tell me why i cant apply a theme yo gme shell?
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Sorry, typo. "sudo parted -l"
<memphisto_> @akaSoldats   g++ : Depends: g++-4.7 (>= 4.7.2-1~) but it is not going to be installed
<memphisto_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rrykua> anyone?
<rrykua> should be easy, but I couldn't find how to do this in Google. i can't even see the processes as tree in System Monitor
<rrykua> there seems to be no such option
<zizoo> Hey, I'm on quantal, and I updated my kernel to v3.8.8 manually after I kept having crashing problems, but now Software Updater wants me to "upgrade" to 3.5.0. How can I make it shut up?
<LinuxNewbish> just give me a minute
<jrib> memphisto_: you haven't pastebinned what I asked
<Bray90820> Jordan_U: where in htop would i find my cpu usage
<johnjohn101> zizoo, can't us use synaptic to remove that kernel
<katronix> Hi all, has anyone gotten Amazon Instant Video to work on 13.04?
<memphisto_> @jrib http://pastebin.com/pnT3JHvy
<mapreri> nobody?? all this people :)
<akaSoldats> memphisto_: have tou tried apt-get -f install ?
<jrib> memphisto_: apt-cache policy g++-4.7
<memphisto_> at akaSoldats: yes
<memphisto_> and also dpkg --configure -a
<memphisto_> nothing helps
<memphisto_> at jrib http://pastebin.com/huPvJgKe
<jrib> memphisto_: « sudo apt-get install g++-4.7 » pastebin output
<memphisto_> @jrib new http://pastebin.com/5bsHJzhT
<jrib> memphisto_: good.  "apt-cache policy gcc-4.7-base gcc-4.7 libstdc++6-4.7-dev"
<rrykua> does renicing a process makes all it's children also reniced?
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 nothing...i can't connect... i really need to connect to this server because without it, i can't work...lol
<katronix> Has anyone gotten Amazon Instant Video to work on 13.04?
<rrykua> nevermind, figured it out
<memphisto_> @jrib agian :) http://pastebin.com/vgJZCVcn
<jrib> memphisto_: this indicates you have packages installed not from your currently enabled repositories
<jrib> !info gcc-4.7
<ubottu> gcc-4.7 (source: gcc-4.7): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5770 kB, installed size 13079 kB
<jrib> memphisto_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<p0wn3d> rrykua: Children that are already running when you renice are not affected.
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: i have no idea how to help you.
<ubuntu__> hi i got a prob. 13.04 x64 using Remastersys ... the backup iso has no installer ...
<Bray90820> did 13.04 get rid of the estricted driver section
<Bray90820> restricted
<memphisto_> @jrib here it is http://pastebin.com/eqZej2h1
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 no problems man...thanks for now...
<johnjohn101> try to figure out how to access that shared folder via nautilus
<jrib> memphisto_: did you change repositories recently?
<moppers> hlrossato, in nautilus, file > connect to server. try by name and ip address
<suore> Smart Rate: TEST FAIL ....... uh.... -.-
<memphisto_> not sure, just added xbmc
<suore> S.M.A.R.T :(
<memphisto_> didn't remove anyting or added anything else
<suore> 9 bad sectors is bad?
<jrib> memphisto_: I mean mirrors.  Like did you switch to rs.
<suore> at SATA 250gb
<t430> Hi, kindly request someone to please let me know if Intel HD 4000 graphics card is fully support in Raring Ringtail [13.04] ?
<johnjohn101> probably not suore:  were you able to recover your data?
<memphisto_> no, i'm in serbia, and it put it automaticaly while installing
<ubuntu__> did u add a repo with something like gnome-3 or gnome3 'cause i got the same prob. with a ppa-purge i solved it
<jrib> memphisto_: weird, maybe you're just catching an outdated mirror in the pool.  If you change mirrors to a local one you should be ok.  See 4.7.3-1ubuntu1 *is* the latest version but your repository doesn't have it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/gcc-4.7
<suore> johnjohn101: no... all data are  okay, only i try at Xubuntu do SMART test, and sda ( xubuntu at sdb) have 8 or 9 bad sectors, and cannot do Smart test- is fail
<LinuxNewbish> sorry for the delay
<LinuxNewbish> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l Error: The backup GPT table is not at the end of the disk, as it should be. This might mean that another operating system believes the disk is smaller. Fix, by moving the backup to the end (and removing the old backup)? Fix/Ignore/Cancel? ^C                                                      Warning: Not all of the space available to /dev/sda appears to be used, you can fix the GPT to use all o
<compdoc> LinuxNewbish, is that a raid?
<LinuxNewbish> Number  Start   End    Size    File system  Name                          Flags  1      1049kB  420MB  419MB   ntfs         Basic data partition          hidden, diag  2      420MB   693MB  273MB   fat32        EFI system partition          boot  3      693MB   827MB  134MB                Microsoft reserved partition  msftres  4      827MB   420GB  419GB   ntfs         Basic data partition  5      451GB   483GB  31.5GB  ntfs   
<johnjohn101> suore: make sure you back up any data you don't want to lose and start shopping for a new drive.
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<betrayd> suore also try to figure out whats messing the drive
<LinuxNewbish> did you get that ?
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<bla_> hi
<bla_> is it possible that the iwlwifi driver is unstable
<gschanuel> hello again
<gschanuel> folks, google-chrome, chromium, and firefox. All 64bits. is there any knows issue with this browsers and Java?
<gschanuel> chrome and chromium both says java is outdated (with jre7u21 and jre8)
<Bray90820_> Jordan_U: i found out it was the video card and i was able to shut it up using the proprietary fgrlx driver insted of the
<Bray90820_> open source one
<LinuxNewbish> i did want me to paste it here :) because it asks me to DL the text
<suore> So my drive is to rabbishend?.
<gschanuel> anyone should be passing through this too!! is it a 64bits problem? i never used 64bits before cause I was sure something would be broken
<gschanuel> am I the only one who thinks this way?!
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: You need to post the URL for your pastebin for us to be able to access it.
<LinuxNewbish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5626884/
<hlrossato> moppers  i try to connect on a mac server and i get the invalid argument error....
<Enemtee> Anyone has any idea how to change the font-size for Steam friend-chat?
 * gschanuel still thinks 64bit OSs are not ready for end users
<johnjohn101> what's wrong with 64 bit ubuntu?
<naterd00d> what is the best way to create an SSH tunnel through a server
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Do you have any RAID (or have you had RAID in the past)?
<LinuxNewbish> no sir
<Jordan_U> Enemtee: Try #ubuntu-steam
<Enemtee> Jordan_U: Thanks, I will check there.
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Did this computer come with Windows pre-installed?
<Jordan_U> Enemtee: You're welcome.
<LinuxNewbish> yes
<Quest> having install error. http://pastebin.ca/2371828       any help?
<Quest> i cannot see skype in my repos. why?
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: I think that your OEM simply screwed up in their scheme to mass image Windows installations. I would recommend that you allow parted to fix the problem, but first (just to be extra paranoid) back up any important files (which you should be doing regularly anyway).
<wilee-nilee> Quest, Did you add a 64 bit firefox link to your sources list?
<Quest> wilee-nilee,  no
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Quest> wilee-nilee,  its a fresh kubuntu install ., and i cant install skype either
<bazhang> Quest, ^
<bazhang> !partner | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<LinuxNewbish> its new so i dont have anything on it so lets skip that part
<Quest> bazhang,  if its in main. it should install
<gschanuel> johnjohn101, i'm having problems with java and browsers on mu ubuntu 64bits
<bazhang> Quest, its not. its in partner
<Quest> bazhang,  thanks
<gschanuel> it's the first time I really tried to use 64bits and I'm regreting it
<johnjohn101> gotcha.  i don't really have any issues.   but I don't use java in my browser
<Dr_willis> Hmm. ive used only 64bit here for ages.. and rarely had any issues.
<Dr_willis> cant recall the last time i had a java issue.. but then again. I dont recall anyone else mentioning 64bit java issues in here in ages either.
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: OK. Just run "sudo parted -l" again and when prompted type "Fix" (and pastebin the output just so that I can confirm it looks good).
<uberamd> I can't remember the last time I saw a java applet...
<uberamd> in a browser
<LinuxNewbish> ok standby
<naterd00d> what is the best way to create an SSH tunnel through a dedi ubuntu server
<Quest> bazhang,  now iam getting alot of dependancy errors
<betrayd> is he ready to wipe out his Win8
<ke7vyv> I need help creating a driver for my sis191 nic.
<Dr_willis> SiS makes network cards? thoght they were video chipsets
<LinuxNewbish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5626949/
<Quest> bazhang,  http://pastebin.ca/2371872
<Dr_willis>  sge -- Silicon Integrated Systems SiS190/191 Fast/Gigabit Ethernet driver   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/sge.4freebsd.html
<resure> Hi. Should I install x64 Ubuntu or x86? I'm web developer (ruby/rails), cpu is Core i3
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: OK, it looks like there may be more issues with your partition table than just the backup GPT headers being in the wrong place. Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" again.
<IdleOne> Quest: you need to run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> Quest: you have 403 packages that need to be upgraded
<Dr_willis> resure,  i always use 64bit on all my 64bit hardware.
<Quest> IdleOne,  but why cant i install the softwares without an upgrade?
<IdleOne> Quest: because of missing dependecies provided by those upgrades
<resure> Dr_willis, is there any problems with drivers? Like nvidia video
<Dr_willis> Hmm. ive used only 64bit here for ages.. and rarely had any issues.
<LinuxNewbish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5626970/
<resure> Dr_willis, ok, thanks
<IdleOne> Quest: dist-upgrade will keep you on your current version and install needed package and security upgrades
<user82> resure, if it helps: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_x86_1304&num=1
<Quest> IdleOne,  hm
<IdleOne> !distupgrade | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Quest> IdleOne,  i cant download 350 mb now.
<Quest> IdleOne,  i cant download 350 mb now for an upgrade
<IdleOne> Quest: then do it when you can but I can almost with 100% certainty say that a dist-upgrade will solve your problem
<Quest> hm
<Quest> IdleOne,  how can i edite a live cd and install and update the cd, install apps and remake the live cd to install the os on many computers. i have 100 computers. its not wise to update all of them step by step
<IdleOne> !aptoncd | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_willis> Quest,  for a lan, you may want set up one to be an apt-cacher-ng server. to cache the packages for the other 99
<Dr_willis> !info apt-cacher-ng
<ubottu> apt-cacher-ng (source: apt-cacher-ng): caching proxy server for software repositories. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.11-1 (raring), package size 385 kB, installed size 1141 kB
<Quest> hm
<johnjohn101> how to you get aptoncd?
<IdleOne> Quest: what you need to do is at the minimum get one system updated and then you can focus on getting the rest done with either aptoncd or what Dr_willis suggested
<bazhang> install it
<johnjohn101> does it put the actual packages on the cd?
<IdleOne> johnjohn101: aptoncd is in the repos
<Quest> IdleOne,  Dr_willis  then i have to change/add my server repository ip to each client?
<johnjohn101> or usb, i would imagine
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Please use my nick in your replies or I will miss them.
<Dr_willis> Quest,   You set a proxy setting in the apt configs i recall.  a single line/file you had to edit/add.
<rvnikauj> having issues with Deluge here is the debug file with just the warnings... i've chased the errors finallly!! http://ix.io/5rU !!! please what could be? here are the permissions of .config folder: http://ix.io/5rV
<LinuxNewbish> forgive me Sir
<IdleOne> Quest: to use aptoncd you need a updated working system.
<LinuxNewbish> here you go Mr. Jordan http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5626970/
<Quest> Dr_willis,  hm.. IdleOne  how about customizing a live cd instead. looks more attractive to me
<johnjohn101> wouldn't quest be good to use the new landscape feature in server?
<Quest> ?
<LinuxNewbish> here you go Mr. Jordan_U http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5626970/
<IdleOne> !remastersys | Quest
<Quest> johnjohn101,  landscape?
<IdleOne> !remaster | Quest
<ubottu> Quest: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<pinky> ciao
<Myrtti> LinuxNewbish: if you start typing in jor and then hit the tabulator key, it should autocomplete their nickname to Jordan_U
<Dr_willis> Quest,  apt-on-cd would have all the updates...   no need to remaster a live cd.
<pinky> !list
<ubottu> pinky: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IdleOne> Quest: honestly I don't think you have the needed skill at this time. I strongly recommend you get your current system upgraded and functional.
<johnjohn101> Quest:  http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<Quest> Dr_willis,  but if i have a live cd. i can just put it in a cd rom and run my apps!
<LinuxNewbish> thank Myrtti :)
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/partitions".
<Quest> johnjohn101,  landscape?
<Dr_willis> Quest,  you just said you wanted to update 100 systems... so what are you really wanting to do?
<Quest> johnjohn101,  landscape is paid service
<rvnikauj> I'm  having issues with Deluge here is the debug file with just the warnings... i've chased the errors finallly!! http://ix.io/5rU !!! please what could be? here are the permissions of .config folder: http://ix.io/5rV
<Dr_willis> Quest,  remaking your own live cd will take some time and effort. I did it once. ages ago.
<Quest> Dr_willis,  update 100 . yes. but i havent installed them yet. so it would be wiser to make a updated cd and then install from it
<LinuxNewbish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5627005/ here you go Jordan_U
<sveinse> I have a little problem which my boss is starting to complain about: My MIC on my USB headset does not work in Pulse any more. It used to. pavucontrol is setup with duplex audio and the mic has its own control, yet there is no sound or activity on the vu-meter. If I stop pulse alltogether and run alsa directly, the mic works perfectly. So how should to go about and solve this?
<Dr_willis> Quest,  or  use clonezilla and setup ONE system and clone it to the rest...
<Quest> IdleOne,  update 100 . yes. but i havent installed them yet. so it would be wiser to make a updated cd and then install from it
<sveinse> I'm running precise on amd64
<Quest> Dr_willis,  yes. but some computers are different in hardware.
<AndChat|259796> OK so I'm attempting to wipe my partitions and reinstall Ubuntu right now, I'm booting from disk (12.10) and I'm going to use gparted to clean up my partitions and attempt to install Ubuntu on my second HDD and try to leave windows untouched on my first, if  anyone here is able to help me through this I would be very appreciative!
<IdleOne> Quest: I gave you my recommendation. I can't help you further.
<naterd00d> what is the best way to create an SSH tunnel through a dedi ubuntu server
<jpds> naterd00d: A DynamicForward.
<Quest> Dr_willis,  so clone zilla might not work
<Quest> johnjohn101,  landscape is paid service?
<Dr_willis> Quest,  or use a netboot-install method..  quickest way would be to do clonezilla. If the hw is differnt you are going to have to work on each mahcine anyway
<naterd00d> this tunnel is going to be for HTTP traffic btw
<naterd00d> Quest: yes. Landscape is for businesses
<jpds> naterd00d: ssh server.example.com -oDynamicForward=8090
<Quest> Dr_willis,  netboot install?
<naterd00d> i want to tunnel through putty
<naterd00d> i have proxy switchy with a port set to 6500 from the old shell i used to use
<Dr_willis> Quest,  you setup a server to netboot the other 99pcs
<naterd00d> its tunnelling through local host and i have the socks 5 stuff set up in putty for me server, what do i need to do on the server
<WolfpupL> i need help working on a bash script
<Quest> Dr_willis,  pxe you mean?
<jpds> naterd00d: Don't know about putty, sorry.
<jpds> naterd00d: Nothing, you just need to make the client do a DynamicForward.
<Quest> Dr_willis,  pxe boot you mean?
<Quest> Dr_willis,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization      is it available for kubuntu also?
<Dr_willis> Quest,  i imgine so. but last i looked cstomizeing the live cd was a rather intensive task.
<Quest> hm
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: OK, then I think that the only error message remaining is about your CD/DVD drive (in which case it can be ignored). Just to confirm though, please run this: for drive in sda sdb sr0; do echo "Listing partitions on $drive"; sudo parted "/dev/$drive" print; done
<Dr_willis> and a lotof the old guides  are no longer applied to the newer reelases
<iandouglas> hey all, where's the best place to ask questions about the iwlwifi drivers?
<Quest> Dr_willis,  i have done it some years ago. but i remember i had issue as it was for ubuntu and not for kubuntu
<Kion> naterd00d: I usually do ssh -D localhost:XXXX Yourserver
<Dr_willis> Quest,  i belive as of 12.+ it got a lot harder to remaster the cd. but I havent tried in ages.
<Bray90820> can someone help me disable the internal speaker
<Kion> naterd00d: where XXX is the port you will connect on localhost, I do that all the time and works perfetly
<Bray90820> right now i am hearing sound from my internal speaker and my external one
<Andey> Hello guys :) Are you helpful with hardware questions aswell or is this purely ubuntu?
<Quest> Dr_willis, which one do you recommend? remaster or uck?
<bazhang> Andey, ##hardware
<Quest> Dr_willis, which one do you recommend? remastersys or uck?
<Dr_willis> Quest,  try them both. Im not sure how well either one works these days
<Quest> Dr_willis, just need an easy GUI
<Dr_willis> Quest,  ages ago ther ewas some remastering web site/service that you would use their web interface and they would generate a custome iso with whateever changes you wanted.. but they may have shutdown  by now
<naterd00d> Kion: all that does is connect to my server from my server..
<naterd00d> im on the server right now
<LinuxNewbish> here you go Jordan_U http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5627024/ i hope i did it right :)
<Dr_willis> Quest,  thats just it. i dont think there IS a 'easy' way to do it any more.
<Quest> Dr_willis,  strange my uck.deb is stuck after i clicked install
<Kion> naterd00d: yes but once connected yo connect on your client to its own local host at the prespecified port and it will forward it through the ssh tunnel
<Kion> naterd00d: I looks lika a typical connection, but behind the scenes you get the tunnel you are looking for...
<Kion> naterd00d: once you are connected try putting your browser into socks 5 with server as localhost and port whatever you defined in the ssh command
<papuzzo> ciao a tutti
<Kion> naterd00d: I browse like that every time I am at a public wifi place
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: You need to run exactly what I give you, all on one line in the terminal:  for drive in sda sdb sr0; do echo "Listing partitions on $drive"; sudo parted "/dev/$drive" print; done
<Bray90820> Can someone help me disable my interneal speaker on my mac
<papuzzo> bye
<johnjohn101> can someone go through that ssh stuff again using public wifi?  I don't understand
<Kion> johnjohn101: When I am at a public wifi, I tunnel my browser communications to my private and secure server, in that way anyone sniffing on the same network will only get your encrypted traffic
<LinuxNewbish> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5627044/ here you go Jordan_U
<aXept> Someone who can give me a hint on how to make a Alps touchpad to work 100%? At least 2-finger scroll? It's listed as a "ps/2 generic mouse"....
<Kion> johnjohn101: and since there is no key exchange done, (other than the first time) this renders impossible a MITM attack also
<johnjohn101> kion: so use ssh as a socks5 proxy after you get connected to the wireless network?
<sveinse> How can I reset pulseaudio config?
<Kion> johnjohn101: Yes, first thing I do is create my tunnel, second, is to set my browser to use socks5 proxy and away I go
<Bray90820> Can someone help me disable my interneal speaker on my mac right now i am getting sound from that and my external speraker
<johnjohn101> so you tunnel back to your home comptuer?
<Bray90820> nevermind i got it
<WolfpupL> i need some bash scripting asstiance
<Pici> WolfpupL: #bash would probably be the best place to ask :)
<bazhang> WolfpupL, try #bash
<Dr_willis> !abs | WolfpupL   is also good.
<ubottu> WolfpupL   is also good.: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Everything looks great. You should now be able to see the partitions properly in Ubuntu's installer as well.
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: They were failing to show because of the invalid partition table.
<LinuxNewbish> thanks for your outstanding support Jordan_U , just i have one more question if i may brother you with it
<Jordan_U> LinuxNewbish: Shoot.
<LinuxNewbish> is Backtrack as Linux OS or its just a software that i can use with Ubuntu
<bazhang> LinuxNewbish, its an OS
<bazhang> !backtrack | LinuxNewbish
<ubottu> LinuxNewbish: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<LinuxNewbish> thanks bazhang  :)
<bumdog> Hey LinuxNewbish
<LinuxNewbish> yes bumdog ?
<hlrossato> anyone could help me? I've try to mount a mac server partition on my ubuntu 12.04 but i always got the error "invalid argument"...
<Tisgh> update topic pls
<Dr_willis> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<chutney> why does the bot's help for hfs direct to a ntfs page?
<mehdi_> ubuntu-ir#
<Dr_willis> because its a generic page on using FUSE which is what handles hfs perhaps?
<chutney> hlrossato, what command(s) are you using?
<Skapare> the Ubuntu ISO does not recognize my PS/2 to USB mouse adapter ... the Xubuntu ISO does recognize it ... anyone know what's up with that?
<resure> I've booted ubuntu 13.04 x64 from usb, but there are only black screen after grub screen :(
<hlrossato> mount -t smbfs //server/share /media/folder -o user=user
<mze> hi
<chutney> hlrossato, oh, you are mounting a network drive
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: is this a windows share?
<hlrossato> chutney mount -t smbfs //server/share /media/folder -o user=user
<hlrossato> yeap
<hlrossato> chutney yes...
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 no, it's a mac server
<johnjohn101> is it a mac server emulating a windows share?
<rajkane> hello =)
<Pies> anybody know how to create on Ubuntu bootable Windows installation pendrive without using very old unetbootin?
<Ssssdfgghn> Hi
<chutney> when hlrossatos epcified smbfs, I think that means a windows networking share
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me slow the acceleration on my magic mouse
<chutney> when hlrossato specified smbfs, I think that means a windows networking share
<johnjohn101> yeah, that seems to be command to mount a windows share.  I use similar to my windows share and also my ubuntu "shares"
<XMLnewbi> so I have a little netbook i like to run Vmware on. Ive run ubuntu on it before, I gave 13 a try and its insainly slow... slow ...   It wouldnt let me lower the resolution under 800x600             I only have 512 ram on my netbook is their a better lighter version I can run?
<XMLnewbi> or a way to manually lower the resultion
<johnjohn101> XMLnewbi: lubuntu is much lighter
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 chutney yes...that's correct
<bazhang> XMLnewbi, 512 total? or just for the vm
<Fad-i> Bray90820, you mean the scoll speed or the sensitivity?
<XMLnewbi> total
<Bray90820> well right now the sensitivity
<bazhang> XMLnewbi, not much of anything will run with that in a vm shared with the host system
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: so why are you using a smb command to get to a mac share?
<Bray90820> Fad-i: well right now the sensitivity
<Bray90820> Fad-i: i ment the acceleration
<Bray90820> Fad-i: to be 100% exact it's called teh pointer speed
<Fad-i> Bray90820, I believe I did something like this to fix a similar problem http://numberformatdata.wordpress.com/2011/05/08/apple-magic-mouse-works-with-ubuntu/
<Fad-i> More detailed explanation: http://patrickmylund.com/blog/lowering-gaming-mouse-sensitivity-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<Fad-i> I think these directions will still work on 12.10
<hlrossato> why?? I don't know any another command to connect...the mac server mount the partition with a smb://
<hlrossato> johnjohn101  why?? I don't know any another command to connect...the mac server mount the partition with a smb://
<johnjohn101> hlrossato:  open up nataulus
<dank101> elp
<Bray90820> Fad-i: i already tried that but it says "unable to find device Apple Magic Mouse"
<dank101> i have a question
<Fad-i> Bray90820, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/257915/increase-pointer-speed-for-trackpad-in-ubuntu-12-04
<dank101> does bumblebee ONLY run when asked?
<dank101> i have a optimus
<dank101> anyone?
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Dr_willis> site points to 'yes'  dank101
<Bray90820> Fad-i: would i change that to mouse
<Bray90820> Identifier         "Touchpad"
<dank101> Dr_willis, thanks
<Fad-i> Bray90820, if this doesn't work make sure that the mouse is paired https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicMouse
<Bray90820> the mouse is paired
<Bray90820> but should i change it to mouse
<Bray90820> Identifier         "Touchpad"
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 ok...
<johnjohn101> hlrossato, go to the menu bar at top and hit file
<hlrossato> johnjohn101
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: then click connect to server
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 ok...then go to conect to server
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 ok
<Fad-i> Bray90820, you can try... it should automatically change if it's paired right...nw retry pairing it (check the link) or change it manually
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: you can put the server address and share in there. if that doesn't connect, you have other issues
<Bray90820> i am actually creating a xorg.conf
<dank101> dell
<dank101> yu put a optimus in my 30 POUND LAPTOP
<dank101> optimus is advertised for netbooks
<dank101> SO WHY DO YOU PUT IT IN A 30 POUND GAMING LAPTOP
<bekks> We can read lower case too.
<Dr_willis> because it came part of the mb/chipset package - i imagine.
<dank101> i know
<Pies> 22:51:14     dank101 | optimus is advertised for netbooks
<Bray90820> Fad-i: that did not work because it is for a toucpad not a mouse
<dank101> Dr_willis, i asked for a normal one
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 ok...i mounted...but when ubuntu mounted this shared folder?
<Pies> where you saw this?
<Dr_willis> dank101,  take it up with dell. not here.
<dank101> mayve
<Pies> optimus is nice everywhere where you worry about time on battery/noise and still want have to have decent power
<BillyBag2> Hi, I have lost my desktop features when I log in. I can get a terminal with crtl alt T but it has no frame.
<Fad-i> actually this worked for my magic mouse just follow the instuctions and it should work
<Fad-i> Bray90820,
<phaxalotl> quit
<Dr_willis> BillyBag2,  see if the guest user works. see if any other users work. (make a new user , see if they work,  sudo adduser billgates)  if the other users DO work. that points to a setting issue with the problem users settings in their home.
<Bray90820> Fad-i: yes?
<Dark_Samus> hey guys was wonderring if I could get some help with gfx drivers on my laptop
<Fad-i> Bray90820, actually this worked for my magic mouse just follow the instuctions and it should work
<Bray90820> Fad-i: the xorg part?
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 it's so strange, cause when i open fstab or even the folder that i created on /media, they're was empty
<BillyBag2> Can I log out of X from the command line.
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 i can't find the shared folder on command line
<Fad-i> yes
<Bray90820> ok
<bigeardd> Hi
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: can you paste the command line again?
<anew> would it be bad to chmod -u r will /var/log
<bigeardd> Il y a des français?
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.120/Dados /media/dados/ -o username=higor,password=higor123pub
<ni291187> help!  one of two and video cards burned out..  lighter won't start with second... drivers were never installed correctly amd 7970. Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<DJones> !fr | bigeardd
<ubottu> bigeardd: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Fad-i> bigeardd, je sais le francais
<ni291187> s/lighter/lightdm
<johnjohn101> hlrossato:  you need to do a sudo
<naterd00d> ok so long story. I am on a computer and i have an external server that i want to tunnel web traffic through. I do not want to do this through VPN but i would rather do it through SSH. I currently have proxy switchy set up to go through local host and pass traffic through a predefined port. I have this chrome add-in AND putty configured to use SOCKS to do all this. What do i need to run on my server to make this tunnel possible
<hlrossato> i'm a root
<cryptic__> lol
<hlrossato> johnjohn101 i'm a root
<jhutchins_wk> naterd00d: running apache on the server?
<naterd00d> yes i am but thats not really relevent?
<johnjohn101> hlrossato: change smbfs to cifs
<hlrossato> i already try it
<johnjohn101> you are on what version of ubuntu?
<dank101> uhh
<dank101> derp?
<dank101> i installed bumblebee and now i have 2 logins of my acc
<dank101> is this normal
<dank101> or did i @#$% something up
<ni291187> new gfx card, need to get it running from cli
<ni291187> 12.04
<Lorphos> hey.. i installed the latest kernel on my root server and now it won't boot any more. I already tried a rescue system and netboot but I don't get any messages on my remote syslog. What else can I try?
<Dr_willis> 2 logins here dank101 ?
<Dr_willis> where dank101 ?
<naterd00d> jhutchins_wk: any ideas?
<dank101> Dr_willis, when i boot up
<dank101> everything works
<dank101> but it's weird
<compdoc> Lorphos, at boot, if you hit a key does it give a choice of kernels to boot?
<johnjohn101> hl
<Lorphos> compdoc: it's a root server at a ISP
<Dr_willis> could be lightdm is just confused.  bumblebee has nothing to do with user accounts
<ni291187> ok, I need to set my amd card to default adapter...  how to?
<dank101> Dr_willis, maybe it was me @#$%ing @#$% up
<dank101> i did add myself to the usergroup bumblebee
<Bray90820_> That did not seem to work for me
<Bray90820_> my mouse is still to fast
<aXept> Will this make my Alps Touchpad work properly on a Fujitsu Lifebook -> 12.10 64bit system ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102346
<anew> when i sudo iptables -L i see my firewall rules, how can i disable this
<dank101> why is dolphin so laggy?
<BillyBag2> I have logged in as billgates and my desktop features are still missing. I get aBaggins123
<Dark_Samus> dank101 you need better hardware
<BillyBag2> Baggins123
<anew> anyone ?
<dank101> Dark_Samus, WELL APPERNTLY DOLPHIN IS MORE HARDCORE THEN SKYRIM ON EXTREME GRAPHICS WITH NO LAG
<Dark_Samus> ok so I installed ubuntu and for somereason gfx drivers aren't working
<dank101> Just trying to play windwaker
<Dark_Samus> dank101 yesw it is
<Dark_Samus> because its a processor emu
<Dark_Samus> which is much harder than non processor emu
<dank101> Dark_Samus, quadcore?
<dank101> yeah
<Dark_Samus> depends on the gfx card
<dank101> Dark_Samus, Nividia with drivers
<Dark_Samus> doesn't mean anything wihtout a model ;)
<dank101> Dark_Samus, 550M
<dank101> optimus
<yanbelin> bonsoir j'urai besoin d'aide
<Dark_Samus> not sure on that
<g00053> cli to convert mp4's to mp3's ?
<zykotick9> !fr | yanbelin
<Dr_willis> BillyBag2,  that would point to some video card/3driver issue
<ubottu> yanbelin: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_willis> g00053,  ffmpeg, or mencoder
<yanbelin> ok
<Bray90820_> So how would i fix teh pointer speed on my magic mouse
<g00053> thanks
<Dark_Samus> I see no one is going to help me
<c0wz_> g00053, http://superuser.com/questions/332347/how-can-i-convert-mp4-video-to-mp3-audio-with-ffmpeg should have your answer
<Dr_willis> Gfx drivers are in the top 10 issues with Linux these days.. so it can be a hard problem to fix
<wilee-nilee> Bray90820_,  have noticed in mouse setting most of the speed adjustment is just in the very beginning of slow towards faster in the slider.
<g00053> cheers
<Dark_Samus> ah
<BillyBag2> Can I launch system settings dialog from command line ?
<Dark_Samus> well I just get a black screen when I boot to ubuntu
<Bray90820_> wilee-nilee: yes but the spped is still to fast
<Dark_Samus> and I'm fe up with windows
<Bray90820_> it's a probelume with the magic mouse
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | Dark_Samus
<ubottu> Dark_Samus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> ah
<Dark_Samus> thanks
<Guest94116> Hallo!!!
<Guest94116> Somebody good at program
<Dark_Samus> I already did that
<mzaza> What is the name of the file manager used in Ubuntu 13.04?
<Dark_Samus> the nomodeset thing
<Guest94116> Hallo!! engelish are swedish??
<zykotick9> mzaza: nautilus?
<bazhang> !se | Guest94116
<mzaza> zykotick9: I though they replaced it with a new file manager.
<ubottu> Guest94116: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<lessshaste> is there a linux twitter client that can filter tweets ?
<zykotick9> mzaza: sorry, i shouldn't have answered.  maybe they did?
<bazhang> mzaza, its still nautilus
<wilee-nilee> Bray90820_, I found this and see other references, if you have tried some things let us know. http://askubuntu.com/questions/206486/apple-magic-mouse-too-sensitive-on-ubuntu-12-10
<Guest94116> Någon som är duktig på programera?
<bazhang> Guest94116, #ubuntu-se as I said
<Bray90820_> wilee-nilee: i tried that
<Guest94116> sorry
<mzaza> bazhang: thanks
<BHXSpecter> damn I think Ubuntu hates my laptop....getting an error like last time, but sadly I'm in the hospital over son's health and don't have the notebook with me that had the fix for this problem written in it :(
<BHXSpecter> I did sudo apt-get update and after several minutes of going through the list I got "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<BHXSpecter> this happened when it was trying to update to the newest linux kernel image
<bazhang> BHXSpecter, in /var/list/apt ?
<bazhang> BHXSpecter, I'm fairly certain thats a known bug, I had the same issue, and had to remove the offending list files then re-update and upgrade it was ok following that
<SunStar> how do you slipstream drivers into a Win7 image using linux?
<bazhang> SunStar, you dont
<BHXSpecter> oh ok
<bazhang> BHXSpecter, I cannot at the moment recall the exact directory
<bazhang> ##windows will advise you on how to do that SunStar
<SunStar> why would ##windows tell me how to slipstream drivers using linux?
<BHXSpecter> yeah I'm getting told /var/list/apt is no such directory heh
<bazhang> SunStar, you dont use linux to do that
<SunStar> lies
<martin_lindelof> is there a config app for fixing grub settings, I want hi-res boot with splash screen back. :/ been gone since 12.04
<martin_lindelof> I seem to have verbose mode on.
<BigFist> hmm, I have no idea what happend but recently I cannot access Launcher in python. No errors, nothing, but setting properties doesn't work any more.
<martin_lindelof> or is it impossible with nvidia proprietary drivers.
<BigFist> any ideas ?
<wilee-nilee> martin_lindelof, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub run sudo update-grub after changing.
<termi> huhu
 * r00t-err0r :)
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: nvidia + high resolution plymouth/consoles will need more than that...  martin_lindelof
<termi> kmd hier der sich mit WOL auskennt?
<wilee-nilee> good enough
<martin_lindelof> wilee-nilee: zykotick9 it does, doesn't it. it's on "quiet splash"
<Dr_willis> Nvidia and Pymouth just dont like each other. ;()
<martin_lindelof> is there a graphical configuration app? tried to google and search the USC.
<martin_lindelof> Oh :( was looking forward to make my own custom splash screen.
<genii-around> !de | termi
<ubottu> termi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Dr_willis> given my system boots in like 15 sec.. i dont even notice the splash screen
<petisnnake> How can I route an url like www.foo.com to 127.0.0.1:8001 lets say, since /etc/hosts doesnt let me specify ports?
<BillyBag2> Dr_willis: Sorry for delay, thanks, I unistalled nvidia drivers and my desktop bits are back !
<martin_lindelof> Dr_willis: nah pretty much same here, but I wanted to make a custom splash screen sometime in the future.
<termi> ok thanks :)
<zacarias1> Hi. How can I batch rename directories and files recursively (thus including its subdirectories)? I've tried tools like pyRename and GPrename, but you have to do it one folder at a time.
<tyler__> supp
<Dr_willis> zacarias1,  a semi-direct way would be to try qmv in the renameutils package. there might be some other tools in that package also
<Dr_willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in renameutils
<tyler__> im not new to  ubuntu but i could never get used to tar.gz files
<Dr_willis> !info renameutils
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0-1 (raring), package size 123 kB, installed size 645 kB
<Dr_willis> used to them> they are just archive files.
<Silverscott> Salut tout le monde
<tyler__> i have always used them to install applications in terminal
<mzaza> What is the command to run the "About this Computer" application?
<mzaza> I want to run it from the terminal
<zacarias1> Dr_willis: how should I do it?
<tyler__> idk?
<Silverscott> Impossible de me connecter avec mon compte root à mon serveur via ftp, qui peux m'aider svp ?
<Dr_willis> zacarias1,  depends on the details. I normally use 'qmv' for my complex renameing tasks.  it works with a text editor to let you change all the names how you want then it applys the changes when you exit the editor
<nsaquatics> can anybody here hear me? For some reason I'm not able to post to the mysql channle.
<nsaquatics> huh... works here...I'm getting "cannot post to this channel"
<Dr_willis> nsaquatics,  very likely it requires a registered nick
<mzaza> nsaquatics: /msg nickserv help
<nsaquatics> hmmm I thought I had... thanks... be back
<tyler__> just recently i installed windows in a virtualbox so i can modify save game files for borderlands on the ps3
<Silverscott> §part
<mzaza> Does anyone know what is the command to type to run, the about my computer?
<OerHeks> mzaza 'about this computer' is just the graphical output of :    lsb_release -a
<mzaza> OerHeks: Thanks :)
<Skapare> the Ubuntu ISO does not recognize my PS/2 to USB mouse adapter ... the Xubuntu ISO does recognize it ... anyone know what's up with that?
<mzaza> OerHeks: It displays my video card, can I do this from terminal?
<mzaza> OerHeks: I want to test my hybrid graphics card to know which one is running now.
<Skapare> this is with Raring Ringtail 13.04 in both cases
<OerHeks> mzaza sure: lspci | grep -i VGA
<zykotick9> mzaza: "lspci -v | grep -i vga" will show what video card(s)
<zykotick9> OerHeks: -v for optimus/hybrid-crap ;)
<mzaza> OerHeks: zykotick9 thanks
<tyler__> anyone have a ps3
<bazhang> tyler__, is this related to ubuntu support?
<OerHeks> mzaza to see the driver glxinfo | grep -i vendor.
<nsaquatics> thanks for the tip... it was REGISTERED at one point... guess it's been awhile.
<tyler__> i was wondering would it be better to install gnome 3 or stick with unity
<Dr_willis> tyler__,  unity runs on top of gnome-3. You can install gnome-shell and use either one if you want. by eelcting which at the login screen
<bazhang> tyler__, both are gnome3, if you mean gnome-shell, and unity
<Rus> hi. i wish to set up a apt-mirror. And would like to store the mirror on usb. can the usb be formatted as NTFS? or must it be Ext4?
<tyler__> gnome shell is what i ment
<bazhang> tyler__, try them both and decide
<tyler__> i will give it a try now
<Dr_willis> been trying out gnome-shell - and it just seems.. awkward :) im to used to unity i guess
<zykotick9> Rus: for the mirror part, check out apt-cacher-ng (only mirrors what you download, instead of everything).  for the NTFS question - why would you want to do that? seems like a bad idea.
<OerHeks> Rus, Make sure you have enough disk space. The Ubuntu archive, as of 2013-04-04, uses about: 642GB of disk space for the Ubuntu package archive. 37GB for Ubuntu release CD images.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<OerHeks> ... or is that for all version 4.04 -13.04 ?
<bazhang> thats 2013/4/4
<bazhang> !4.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<Dr_willis> the good old days.
<OerHeks> ah that is why i can't find the cd in my collection
<Rus> zykotick9. thanks for that. but i am wanting to mirror. as for the ntfs. i just thought that if it was Okay to use ntfs. I could at least access it using either windows or ubuntu.
<c0wz> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Rus> OerHeks. thanks for that. its good to know what to expect : )
<OerHeks> Rus do not use ntfs, you cannot control permissions ( i think the wiki does not support ntfs too)
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use apt-cacher-ng for my small home lan. saves me  a bit of bandwith.  with my 3 pcs
<Rus> OerHeks. Wow. good point. so then is Ext4 my best option?
<OerHeks> Rus yes, ext is safe.
<OerHeks> c/ext4
<Rus> OerHeks. i am quite new to linux. what is meant by "c/Ext4"?
<OerHeks> that was a correction
<Rus> OerHeks. Okay : )
<betz> hey. where can i file a bug for the ubuntu.com website? The 12.04 links is actually downloading 13.04
<Laputa> hi,i have some mail queue in /var/spool/mqueue. how can i read contents of these deferred emails ?
<Rus> OerHeks. so when i format my External USB HDD. do i format label as ExtUsbHddA(without forward slash) or /ExtUsbHddA?
<k1l_> Rus: the label is just a label. like a name
<k1l_> Rus: you could label it with "Mary" if you like
<OerHeks> maybe / is not accepted
<Dr_willis> Windows uses the same idea. your c: can have a label
<Dr_willis> Bad idea to use Spaces in the Label/Name also...
<c0nsilience> Hello all.  I have some quick enterprise-related Linux questions, if anyone cares to chat
<k1l_> c0nsilience: if its ubuntu support just ask them in here
<Rus> OerHeks. ive noticed that if i use label with / seems to rename it eg. /Storage. becomes /_storage.
<c0nsilience> It isn't necessarily about support, but about migration and integration
<c0nsilience> The company I work for has a Windows/Citrix environment and a little bit of Apple, for the iOS devices. I am trying to initiate backend migration from Windows server to Ubuntu.  The selling points are CALs and datacenter licensing, plus the fact that MS sucks (imo).
<oldbreed> Hey, guys, two questions:  Is there any reason why Startup Applications would have trouble inputting a command to connect my VPN at startup (when I copy and paste the command over to the terminal it works fine)?  And how can I edit the password for the full disk encryption I opted for at install (I've tried Gnome Disk Utility, but I can't find the encrypted partition for some reason...)?
<c0nsilience> Eventually, I'd like to see the end user using an Unbuntu-powered desktop
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  make a script that runs the command, be sure its running in a normal bash shell.  It could be some enviroment variable/path is the issue
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me install touchegg under 13.04
<Dr_willis> !info touchegg
<ubottu> touchegg (source: touchegg): Multitouch gesture recognizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 63 kB, installed size 183 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install touchegg   ;P
<c0nsilience> I've got to pitch the bigwigs tomorrow afternoon and would like to know if anyone has had great success in the area of enterprise migration.  I've checked out the Google, Novell, Cisco info.  Anything else to add?
<Bray90820> how woudl i configure the gestures
<rhg135> Hello, any help on my laptop with an a10 + dedicated radeon?
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  Like, put it in a text file and make it executable?  What should be in the script?  I need to lines, don't I?
<Dr_willis> no idea. check the apps docs?
<Dr_willis> oldbreed,  err.. yes a script is a executable text file with the commands in it..
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> commands to run &
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  Thanks, couldn't remember what the top line was supposed to be
<shankstaBytes> can i speed up ubuntu by telling it to use more ram?
<Dr_willis> shankstaBytes,  ubuntu/linux manages memory better then you do i imagine.
<Dr_willis> !ram
<Dr_willis> !linuxatemyram
<zykotick9> !atemyram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<shankstaBytes> I have 16 gigs of ram and I just want it to use more to make it as fast as possible
<betz> So this link is not respecting the LTS argument. http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=lts
<Dr_willis> shankstaBytes,  why do you think its not using it now?
<shankstaBytes> Dr_willis: its only using 2gigs
<Dr_willis> shankstaBytes,  why do you think its not using it now?.. HOW are you determining this?
<shankstaBytes> Dr_willis: i dont know if it is or isn't
<c0nsilience> anyone versed in enterprise migration? Windows to Linux?
<zykotick9> shankstaBytes: please tell me you are using the 64bit version of ubuntu...
<shankstaBytes> zykotick9: yep its 64 bit version
<zykotick9> shankstaBytes: thank goodness, would be a waste of memory if it wasn't.  good luck with your issue.
<shankstaBytes> everything is fast but you know im on Linux so I thought I could improve it a bit for my system
<rhg135> btw this is a recent laptop and ubuntu seems to work fine otherwise, the battery life is a lot shorter, but i think it's the gpu
<shankstaBytes> ubuntu battery life isn't good compared to windows or osx
<Dr_willis> laptop makers and windows deivers often have access to inside info on ways to save powar. ;(
<Dr_willis> while the linux  guys follow the standards. nd what few docs they can have access to.
<rhg135> i still think i'd get atleast 3/4 the battery life
<shankstaBytes> rhg135: you can get power top
<shankstaBytes> rhg135: and try and improve it
<Dr_willis> saw a few power-manager tweak tools at omgubuntu and webupd8 the other week also. but i diident look into them much
<johnjohn101> ubuntu needs to get big enough to force those guys to give up the ghost
<rhg135> ok but i came for the dual gpus
<ubuntufan123> referring to battery life the tool jupiter is great, it may also enlengh the battery life
<shankstaBytes> isn't jupiter gone now?
<shankstaBytes> i think there is a new tool called like tpl or something
<ubuntufan123> well yes, there is a new one, he wrote about it on webup8.org
<ubuntufan123> but for me jupiter runs fine on the 12.04 lts or 12.10
<rhg135> it works fine, but the dedicated card is always on which hurts battery
<Dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html            with 'TLP'
<Dr_willis> http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<rhg135> i want help with catalyst drivers
<ubuntufan123> there is also granola, but it is closed source I think, but it worked fine too
<betrayd> rhg135: dedicated card, as in video/graphics card?
<rhg135> yeah
<rhg135> let me check
<OldBreed4816> Dr_willis:  Startup Applications still won't run the script.  Any ideas?
<sere> Any ideas as how i could open a new terminal and run command df ...without the new aterm closing
<Dr_willis> make it launch an xterm that runs the script so you can see error messages.
<Dr_willis> OldBreed4816,  somnthing like 'xterm -e scriptname'
<Dr_willis> sere,   xterm  -e  'watch df -h'   is handy
<Dr_willis> sere,  or 'df -h && read foo'
<rhg135> it has an a10-4600M and a radeon hd 7600
<sere> Dr_willis: thank you :)
<zykotick9> sere: see if aterm has a hold or keep option.  check the man page.
<OldBreed4816> Dr_willis:  Should I plug that into Startup Applications?  The script runs fine, but Startup Applications won't execute
<Dr_willis> OldBreed4816,  yes. tha way you will see it launch a xterm and run your script and you can tell what its doing
<zykotick9> OldBreed4816: does this script/process require sudo at any time?
<OldBreed4816> Kk, I'll try that -- thank you
<OldBreed4816> Nope
<OldBreed4816> Hasn't when I've done it
<Dr_willis> seems with auto-running stuff. often its the default current working dirctory. or PATH that can be an issue.
<OldBreed4816> Brb, Dr_willis, gonna reboot
<oldbreed> Dr_willis:  It connected this time.  That wasn't supposed to fix it, was it?  That was just supposed to give us error message, right?
<ubuntufan123> Is there an easy way to 'convert' NTFS to ext3 or 4 filesystems?
<Dr_willis> bbl.
<Myrtti> ubuntufan123: it's called formatting.
<Laputa> hi, anyone knows how to parse qmail's mail log to find out all emails failure to send out ?
<fadahar> hi
<fadahar> hi
<fadahar> how are things going
<k1l_> ubuntufan123: you mean with keeping the data?
<fadahar> no
<ubuntufan123> Myrtti: Lol, yeah, but that's not easy if you want to keep the data on it :)
<ubuntufan123> Yes, I would like to keep the data and change it if possible
 * r00t-err0r AFK
<ubuntufan123> My aim is to migrate all my drives to linux now because Windows 7 managed to corrupt the NTFS-MFT (Master-file-table) 3 times in like 1,5 years now and I am sick of that, and never had any issues with a linux partition in 5+ years now I think.
<sideeffect> does a high en refill set (printer cartriges) usually fit any printer?
<X13> Does anyone know what the new updates system requirements are?
<X13> Or perhaps does someone know the command to update manually
<fhf> hello is it possible to install MAAS on a set of VPSes?
<whjms> X13: do you mean to upgrade ubuntu, or individual packages?
<X13> Indeed to upgrade ubuntu. My friend has recently installed it at my behest and he seems to be having issues accesing his software center. He also cant seem to update
<X13> Something about need to clean boot disk
<frib> can I increase my fan speed in ubuntu?
<k1l_> X13: can you show a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a pastebin?
<X13> kll: so type those into terminal and copy and paste them?
<k1l_> yes. put them into a terminal (they will update the packagelist and see if there are package updates available) and show the whole output in a pastebin please
<k1l_> !paste | X13
<ubottu> X13: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<X13> kll: ok I am doing so now.
<X13> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nsaquatics> Evening, I'm having problems getting my mysql server to start. I tried over in the mysql channels but they ran out of ideas fairly quickly. When I try to start the mysql server I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/jGh2j405
<nsaquatics> can anybody help me? our mail server has been down several days now because of it. (I'm running Zarafa on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<nsaquatics> The error is "Error 13" unable to read/write the PID file.
<Bray90820_> is there a way to have a terminal command run at startup
<sl1ce_1g> hi
<nsaquatics> I've double checked permissions, put the mysqld into aa-complain mode... opened up permissions all the way... I don't know where else to look
<POTATO> hello
<k1l_> nsaquatics: whats with the error before that?
<sl1ce_1g> is there anyway to see what caused ubuntu to reboot?
<k1l_> did you try the upgrade mentioned there?
<k1l_> sl1ce_1g: see the logs in /var/log/
<X13> Kll:doing it now
<nsaquatics> I wish I knew...
<sl1ce_1g> which one?
<k1l_> sl1ce_1g: the older dmesg or syslog. they are called with .1 or .0 at the end
<nsaquatics> k1l_: the directory is owned by mysql:mysql rights are 777 at the moment, normally 770
<k1l_> nsaquatics: did you try the mysql_upgrade like mentioned in the errorsmg at line 3 in your paste?
<nsaquatics> k1l_: Yes, it complains that mysql is not running and that it is unable to connect to socket 111
<riddrib> Hello
<rhg135> so any ideas on my dual gpu laptop? an a10-4600M + radeon hd 7600
<donvito2> hello fellas, i have pc computer with 2 hdd on it, on the one hdd is installed ubuntu 12.04 and on the other is installed windows 8, im asking and i want to know is there a way to get dual boot?
<daftykins> donvito2: sure, you'll want to look into grub2
<daftykins> !grub2 | donvito2
<ubottu> donvito2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> you could also have NTLDR hand over to GRUB2, plenty of options really
<donvito2> im newbie is there a tuto were i should follow commands
<daftykins> those links the bot provided should help
<donvito2> okey
<Korejora> hey, where can I find info on what wireless chip to buy that should work OK with ubuntu ?  can anyone recommend a card that they've used that works well ?
<donvito2> let me check
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Simooon> hi, can anyone tell me how to restart unity?
<AlexTheRealOne> Are you all running just linux or other os too?
<Simooon> after trying to run minecraft it shit down and now it doesn't even load after erstart
<b14d3> Hi guys. Having some really weird network interference when my Ubuntu box is powered on. If I ping Google, from my desktop that I'm currently on, I get ~33ms time. if I turn my Ubuntu box on, it jumps up to about 700. I'm not really sure where to troubleshoot this, but it looks like my machine (via the system monitor) is uploading data, but I'm not sure what from. Does anyone have any ideas?
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, whats the problem?
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, try to log out via shell and log in again
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, unity is not running, X have started, but no desktopinvironment
<Simooon> *environment
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, Press CTRL+ALT+T to open shell and then logout
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, how do I log out via commandline?
<daftykins> b14d3: install 'wireshark' on one/both and capture some traffic, or look at activity lights when data 'idle' on a switch, if you use one
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, gnome-session-quit
<Simooon> ok, brb (I hope)
<X13> kll: http://pastebin.com/0Rnk69rb
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, that did not change anything
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, The whole environment is gone?
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, Yes
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, Try to start it manual
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, how?
<daftykins> b14d3: ?
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, Try this cp .config/dconf/user .config/dconf/user.bkp
<AlexTheRealOne> rm .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config .config/dconf/user and then logout and login again
<stufffyy> hi
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, cp .config/dconf/user .config/dconf/user.bkp
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, rm .config/compiz-1/compizconfig/config .config/dconf/user
<stufffyy> does anyone still use 10.04?
<b14d3> Sorry, installing Wireshark
<b14d3> At least on my windows machine.
<daftykins> X13: looks like you're running out of space on your /boot - is that the problem you're dealing with?
<daftykins> b14d3: are both systems connected to a router's built-in switch, or?
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, ok, brb once more
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, okay
<Chris_W_> can anybody push me towrds a "media server" program?  all i need is something that will allow, and i dont think it needs to be transcoded (but I could be wrong) mp4s to my xbox that are bigger than the 4 gb fat32 limit?
<stufffyy> does anyone still use 10.04?
<daftykins> Chris_W_: that's a 360 limit i think.
<nsaquatics> I do.
<zykotick9> stufffyy: if you are using desktop lucid, you only have days left of support... past time to look into upgrade/options.
<daftykins> stufffyy: sure, it's still supported as it's LTS on server
<stufffyy> i need to use 10.04 for a project but my wireless is not working
<Chris_W_> daftykins it is,
<X13> kll: http://pastebin.com/JacFvynp daftykins: I am not sure. Just trying to get his machine to update properly.
<b14d3> daftykins, going to sound like a total newb, but what should I be looking for in WireShark?
<daftykins> Chris_W_: just drop the bitrate / transcode the audio if it's too high quality?
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, That did the trick, thanks a lot :-D
<Chris_W_> ?
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, next time if it will gone try setsid unity ;D
<nn7> I'm trying to restart my samba service. "sudo restart smbd" gives me "restart: Unknown job: smbd"
<daftykins> Chris_W_: oops, brain failed, swap 'high quality' for high size
<Chris_W_> would plex or psm be better (low footprint) ?
<daftykins> nn7: sudo service restart smbd
<Chris_W_> well, like I have mp4s that are 12gb
<nn7> daftykins, "restart: unrecognized service"
<daftykins> nn7: oops, sudo service smbd restart
<X13> Daftykins any ideas on how I may clean up the /boot? Not really sure what to do here.
<X13> Software center doesnt even work
<daftykins> b14d3: well, you mentioned expecting that the Linux system is slowing the connection. are both computers connected to a router? can you see activity lights first off, to tell whether one is more active than another?
<nn7> daftykins, "stop: Unknown job: smbd" "start: Unknown job: smbd"
<Chris_W_> no amount of re-encoding is going to make that 12gb mp4 look anything other than poop at 4gb
<daftykins> X13: can you pastebin 'ls /boot' please
<daftykins> nn7: try 'samba' in place of smbd
<stufffyy_> i accidently closed the terminal does anyone know how to get the wireless in 10.04 working
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, not sure what that means, something like this happened to me a year or so ago, back then i think I used unity --reset, but apperrently that function has been disabled
<OpenSorce> Please tell me there is a simple way to update a motherboard bios in Ubuntu?
<nn7> daftykins, same errors but with "samba" instead of smbd
<zykotick9> Chris_W_: i think they're only looking for the audio (mp3)
<daftykins> Chris_W_: heh, the question i would ask - is why do you have such content in this container - is that what you convert BDs to?
<daftykins> nn7: are you sure you've even got it running? another approach is "sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart"
<X13> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/kpq6DfF1
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, Yes they have removed it
<daftykins> if 'smbd' is even real, i kinda forget
<Chris_W_> <zykotick9> wut?
<nn7> daftykins, I get a similar error there. I tried "start" instead of "restart" and got the same error
<zykotick9> Chris_W_: nevermind...  (mp3 is audio only, not video)
<daftykins> X13: ooh yeah you're full of kernels! 'uname -r' returns 3.5.0- what?
<Chris_W_> daftykins yes.  the xbox will play mp4s if they're less than 4gb (d/t fat32 file size limit which is retarded)  Ps3 will play any size mp4
<nn7> daftykins, I also get, "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job..."
<daftykins> nn7: you're sure it's even installed?
<b14d3> daftykins, Yes, it does look like my Ubuntu machine is far more active than the Windows one. Even via the System Monitor my Ubuntu box is doing a lot (even with no programs running, but probably daemons of course) I just can't figure out what.
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, anyways thanks a lot :-D
<nn7> daftykins, "which smbd" gives me "/usr/sbin/smbd"
<daftykins> b14d3: is it not just some ancient crappy system that can't handle the OS?
<X13> Daftykins: What what the last part?
<stufffyy_> does anyone know how to get the wireless working on 10.04
<nn7> daftykins, /etc/init.d/smbd exists
<daftykins> X13: i want you to tell me based on what 'uname -r' returns :)
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, Your unity crash cuz of mc?
<daftykins> nn7: so 'sudo apt-get install samba' completes cleanly?
<b14d3> daftykins, Not at all. i5, 16gb ram. But, my ping from the windows machine goes considerably slower when the Ubuntu machine is on
<zykotick9> stufffyy_: you'll need to look into getting a newer kernel (what give hardware support).  good luck.  lucid has "poor" support for hardware at this point (as it's 2+ years old)
<nn7> daftykins, "samba is already the newest version."
<X13> 3.5.0-27 generic
<X13> daftykins: 3.5.0-27 generic
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, Well, I had also just installed the propiratary nvidia driver, but it happened when I tryed to launch minecraft
<daftykins> nn7: ok, one sec whilst i type this sucker
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> wrong nick
<daftykins> X13: the above ^ :D
<X13> daftykins: lol ok thanks
<AlexTheRealOne> Simooon, okay this can happen...when it happen again you know what to do!
<Simooon> AlexTheRealOne, :-)
<daftykins> X13: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic linux-image-3.5.0-24-generic (can you see a pattern here? keep going until...) linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic
<daftykins> X13: so remove 17,22,23,24,25,26,27 - but don't reboot yet, *don't!* :D
<X13> daftykins: alright doing so now.
<nn7> i'm quite confused as to why samba won't start
<X13> daftykins: ok no reboot.
<daftykins> b14d3: hrmm, to be honest it affecting ping is a little weird. is it a clean Linux install on the other system?
<b14d3> Fairly recent, merely a day ago.
<b14d3> (Did I reformat and reinstall)
<daftykins> b14d3: creepy. when the windows box is off, is the Linux one fine?
<b14d3> Not at all
<daftykins> also, is the Linux one's pings normal or high too?
<b14d3> Super high
<b14d3> I know for sure that it's the Linux box
<nn7> wth, why does ubuntu not think samba is installed?
<AlexTheRealOne> Anyone know some good source  repositorys?
<Simooon> good night everyone, at least the ones from where it is night at the moment :-P
<daftykins> nn7: google samba logs and see if you can find out if it's failing to start. maybe if it's not a clean install you're using, an old config is breaking it
<daftykins> simon-mcc: o/
<daftykins> oops
<riddrib> How work the new ubuntu?
<nn7> daftykins, it's a live CD, I just booted it and installed samba
<daftykins> magic.
<debacle> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with a partitioning problem? I couldnt find anything online.. Im trying to delete an old partition on a secondary hard drive, however when I attempt to do so I get the error "Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk! (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<X13> daftykins: do i run them all to remove at the same time or one by one?
<Ari-Yang> riddrib, what do you mean?....
<daftykins> nn7: oh right, liveCD, hrmm not sure that's gonna work on there.
<riddrib> the new version to ubuntu!
<daftykins> X13: just chain them together by putting each linux-image-blah in one, to do it at once
<X13> daftykins: Ok i already started the first one i will lump the rest
<daftykins> b14d3: does it affect your windows box if you're just running a LiveCD instead of the installed version?
<b14d3> Haven't tried yet
<daftykins> X13: cool, at the very end, you can "ls /boot" again and you should see just -28. at this point, run 'sudo apt-get -f install' to fix the last attempt at package installing, as it'll have free space now.
<b14d3> daftykins, Will be just a bit before I can test it. I'll get to it asap and get back to you :)
<X13> daftykins: Ok
<daftykins> b14d3: roger that
<debacle> SO would anybody mind helping me with a partitioning problem?
<daftykins> debacle: sure
<daftykins> what's going on?
<debacle> thanks daftykins, im trying to delete and empty partition on a secondary hdd and when I attempt to, I get the error
<debacle> Error deleting partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `parted --script "/dev/sdb" "rm 1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk! (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<debacle> I cant find anything online..
<daftykins> heh a partition outside the disk, eh
<daftykins> are you on a pure-CLI system?
<Learningg> selling a prepaid card for something worth the money
<debacle> dosnt make sense to me.. and I dont know what pure-CLI is.
<Gabboz> Hi. 12.04 LTS 32Gb RAM.  I want to delete my 32Gb swap file from my SSD and put it on a 7200 spinning HD.  Is gparted the best tool to reclaim the space to expand /home ?  Is gparted on a live distro?  I gparted not the best tool?  Thanks.
<Learningg> selling a prepaid card for something worth the money
<daftykins> debacle: command line only, or do you have X?
<Learningg> selling a prepaid card for something worth the money
<bazhang> !ot | Learningg
<ubottu> Learningg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> Learningg: leave please
<OerHeks> Learningg, this is ubuntu support, not the prepaid-card exchange
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: Gparted is fine for that, and I know for sure the Xubuntu 12.04 disk has it.
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: I'm pretty sure any Xubuntu disk should have a copy, though.
<debacle> Nah, I have gnome-disks
<Gabboz> Deepfriedice, you think the regular 12.04(64 bit) install disc would?
<daftykins> Gabboz: just livecd any version and APT-get it?
<Gabboz> daftykins, yeah.. i guess that works
<Gabboz> daftykins, is the apt-get gparted gui.. is that what the g means for parted?
<debacle> daftykins, I have gnome disks and a gui, if thats what ur asking..
<daftykins> Gabboz: auto partition makes crazy swap sizes huh, that's worth knowing. although manual partitions is the way :D
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: no, it's cli
<Gabboz> daftykins, i set that myself actually but i am needing more of the /home than I thought :)
<b14d3> daftykins, Booting from a liveusb doesn't effect the ping.
<daftykins> debacle: i'm assuming that disk has no active mounts of any kind? if so why not try nuking the new-fashioned way, with gparted? :D
<nn7> I cannot open a second terminal on this live CD of ubuntu
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: what disks do have have right now?
<nn7> *whimper*
<debacle> daftykins, sorry I dont know what X is either:/ How do I nuke it?
<Learningg> selling a prepaid card for something worth the money
<Gabboz> Deepfriedice, 250 SSD.. /, /home and swap
<Learningg> selling a prepaid card for something worth the money pm me
<Gabboz> !ignore Learningg
<daftykins> b14d3: whaaaaaat D: crazy question - if you pull the network cable it's perfect? also, ignoring ping, does the internet connection to the windows PC behave badly in any way?
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: heh, actually I mean install discs.
<daftykins> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Gabboz> 12.04 64 bit
<stufffyy> hello i am running 10.04 with a 3.0.0 kernel and i need to get wireless working does anyone know how?
<daftykins> bazhang: ty sir
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: perfect, I have the same disc, and I'm sure it has gparted on it.
<daftykins> debacle: install and run gparted, select the disk, hit delete, then 'apply'
<Gabboz> Deepfriedice, well if it don't I found this anyway.   http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<daftykins> Gabboz: 'g' is just for 'gnome parted' i think 0o
<Gabboz> daftykins, ok
<Deepfriedice> Gabboz: Yeah, I prefer to use Live DVDs I'm familiar with.
<daftykins> X13: how's it going?
<Gabboz> Deepfriedice & daftykins  thanks
<daftykins> np :)
<Deepfriedice> No problem.
<debacle> daftykins, wow, thank you. IDK why i was useing gnome-disks
<nsaquatics> Any more thoughts on my mysql issue?
<b14d3> daftykins, The internet goes super slow if the Ubuntu machine is booted into it's normal setting. And yes, if I turn it on with the network cable unplugged it's fine. I have a suspicion that there's something that's uploading a ton of data, but I'm not sure how to find out what.
<Gabboz> b14d3, ntop or iptraf should help determine
<daftykins> b14d3: that seems highly unlikely from a clean install. if you install with auto-update however, it could start downloading updates
<stufffyy> hello i am running 10.04 with a 3.0.0 kernel and i need to get wireless working does anyone know how?
<b14d3> daftykins, It's not clean, but it's fairly fresh.
<zykotick9> daftykins: ubuntuone could also be involved
<daftykins> stufffyy: don't think a 3.0 kernel is official under 10.04 so that sounds unlikely
<X13> daftykins: I may be freezing... not sure yet
<daftykins> zykotick9: true
<zykotick9> daftykins: i'd HOPE ubuntu has backported a 3+ kernel to lucid, by now... maybe not?
<X13> it took over 30 seconds for it to type that out and send it
<stufffyy> daftykins: what do I have to then?
<daftykins> zykotick9: i did not know they did that
<daftykins> X13: ouchies, maybe just a really slow disk? :D
<X13> daftykins hopefully
#ubuntu 2013-05-03
<daftykins> kernel removes are pretty intensive
<X13> maxreports keep reporting full
<harris> hi how do i turn off the power saving thing in that file from terminal
<nn7> is there a way to switch out of the GUI on the live CD without rebooting?
<nn7> ctrl-alt-f1 isn't working
<daftykins> nn7: you'd be kinda stuck using it if you can't get to a TTY ;)
<daftykins> back shortly.
<sduncan> anyone with macbook pro seen something along the lines of this in /var/log/Xorg.0.log: "Failed to load module 'nvidia' (module does not exist, 0)". I've been trying to get 12.04 running on this mbp 6,2 for days now.
<nn7> I'm having so many difficulties with the GUI
<sduncan> fwiw, the nouveau driver worked
<nn7> it's moving at about 3 FPS
<Micdisc> sduncan what if you try the new version of ubuntu?
<nn7> clicking on things usually doesn't work
<ScoobyDoo> Hi all, I am wondering what I might need to get "certified" with Ubuntu? I am reading a job listing and they require Ubuntu certification . TIA :)
<nn7> I just want a text terminal
<nn7> jesus fucking christ
<FloodBot1> nn7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b14d3> daftykins, Weird news. I rebooted the server, initially with the eth cord disconnected, and now it's acting fine
<IdleOne> !language | nn7
<ubottu> nn7: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ScoobyDoo> nn7 control-alt T
<b14d3> The server = my Ubuntu box
<sduncan> Micdisc at this point I suppose it would be worth a shot. but i've heard others have nvidia_current running just fine on 12.04
<nn7> I'm stuck with the "Terminal" with "Uninstall" and "Launch" buttons, the launch just keeps blinking at me. ctrl-alt T does nothing
<Micdisc> Anyone know where to get a decent laptop to Ubuntu without spending a bunch? used would be fine as well
<stufffyy> does anyone have any experience with iwlwifi?
<X13> daftykins: seems to be kinda clearing up. Finally started the rest of the clean up.
<ni638629> can I have help
<hi> help?
<stufffyy> does anyone have any experience with iwlwifi?
<antman> help
<daftykins> antman: ask away if you have a problem
<antman> how do I make irc bots to. boot an ip?
<antman> ./shellcmd (ip)(port)
<harris> hi how do i turn off the power saving thing in that file from terminal
<antman> ?
<antman> how do I DDoS on irc
<RileyGuy> Hello, I am having problems with blueman bluetooth manager and pulseaudio not liking eachother
<RileyGuy> Think anyone can help me?
<daftykins> X13: ace. the -f install bit?
<harris> my computer keeps poping
<X13> daftykins: finished do what now... -f install?
<ben941> hey can anyone help me with some basic concept questions about SnapRAID + Greyhole?
<ben941> no one replies in the greyhole channel and i'm fairly new to linux/ubuntu
<antman> help
<daftykins> X13: 'sudo apt-get -f install' yeah
<daftykins> antman: please go away
<ubuntuaddicted> ben941, im not familiar with either
<antman> how do I udp flood
<ben941> I *think* I have Snapraid set up correctly
<X13> daftykins: kk doing now
<ben941> it is just a snapshot raid
<antman> how do I udp flood
<antman> how do I udp flood
<ben941> using the largest disk for parity
<antman> how do I udp flood
<ben941> but you've  never heard of Greyhole for storage pooling?
<X13> daftykins: it told me to do auto remove
<IdleOne> antman: not by flooding this channel.
<ubuntuaddicted> antman, please stay on topic. this is an ubuntu help channel
<stufffyy> does anyone know where the CONFIG_FW_LOADER file is?
<ubuntuaddicted> ben941, nope, never heard of either
<ben941> They are basically opensource alternatives to options like unraid - allowing you to add to the raid/pool as you go and mix and match different drive sizes
<ben941> well darn
<ubuntuaddicted> stufffyy, sudo find / -name CONFIG_FW_LOADER
<ben941> i hope someone shows up in the greyhole channel
<daftykins> ben941: sounds like the worst idea ever.
<ben941> why is that?
<SineTheCreator`> hi all. on the ubuntu site there is an icon for an alternative browser that is a dog paw with 'du' inside the logo
<mega1> i have ubuntu 11.10 connect to windows 2008 ad and i can logon how do i get it to get logon script from ad
<daftykins> X13: ja i was gonna recommend that, but no biggy for now
<X13> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/RwQCze1x
<SineTheCreator`> what browser is this?
<X13> daftykins: i tried and it failed
<SineTheCreator`> nevermind, it's baidu
<daftykins> ben941: have you used other RAID implementations before? hardware and software based?
<harris> i need to turn off power saving
<harris> how
<stufffyy> ubuntuaddicted: thks
<ben941> if you look up raid alternatives you are bound to find unraid, freenas, and snapraid listed as free option
<daftykins> X13: ah you forgot sudo :)
<ben941> daftykins: yes I have a raid 5 running on my windows machine now
<X13> opps
<daftykins> ben941: software or hardware controller based?
<ubuntuaddicted> stufffyy, i've heard of uNraid
<X13> daftykins: lol silly me anything else I should do?
<ben941> daftykins: hardware but not dedicated card - motherboard firmware AMD sb750
<daftykins> X13: err, if the -f install completed fine, i'd do a final "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to be happy, then do a clean boot into the newest installed kernel
<ben941> daftykins: 3x 750GB WD Green drives in raid 5 for 1.5GB space total
<X13> Clean boot?
<daftykins> ugh 3 disk RAID 5 :(
<riddrib> god
<daftykins> X13: ja just a restart
<ben941> daftykins: better than any other options if I wanted redundancy
<ubuntuaddicted> 1.5GB total space? lol
<daftykins> ben941: a friend runs ZFS, it sounds great
<X13> daftykins: ok cool
<mega1> does anyone know how to get a logon script from active directory
<daftykins> ben941: my first was a 8 x 250GB RAID 5 on a 3ware controller for 1.75TB useable, latest is 6 x 1TB RAID 5. i've also put together a 8 x 2TB RAID 6
<daftykins> all on 3ware controllers. i love them ;x
<ben941> daftykins: right now i've already started setting up an old intel dual core w/ 3gb ram as a webserver/NAS box,   ZFS was too high above my head for someone new to unix/linux style OS
<daftykins> yeah, ZFS does sound like a headf*** when it's time to debug
<daftykins> RAID5 is just nicer on >6 disks
<ubuntuaddicted> my largest drive is only a 1TB
<WeThePeople> how do i look at pid in terminal
<WeThePeople> what command
<ben941> daftykins: I'd love to have that kind of money - getting my fakeraid Highpoint RocketRaid 622 card to even work with Ubuntu versions past 3.0 required modifying the build code myself.... horrible support for their cards despite claiming to be compatible with linux =/    unfortunately it came with my Hard drive cage and free was free
<ubuntuaddicted> i've considered uNraid because I have all different size disks but you have to pay when you hagve more then 3 disks i think
<ben941> exactly what ubuntuaddicted said
<th0r> WeThePeople: ps ?
<ben941> Is why I went with SnapRAID
<ubuntuaddicted> WeThePeople, ps
<ben941> this is just a home server...
<daftykins> ben941: =[
<daftykins> my 5TB is almost full sadly
<daftykins> but i can't be bothered to drop another grand on disks
<ubuntuaddicted> ben941, my trouble is going to be copying all my info from my scarttered drives to a RAID server once I set one up, it'll take forever over NFS
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, WOW, 5TB worth of files? what, ripped blu rays?
<ben941> it now has 3x 3TB drives, 2 WD Green and 1 WD Red...  the Red is set up as the Parity Drive.     I will be adding the 3x 750GB WD Green drives and a few other extra drives ~500GB WD Cavier to the array once i get it set up
<daftykins> ubuntuaddicted: a few TB of TV, few of film ja
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, recorded yourself or torrented?
<ben941> it is this mix and match of drives that made me go with SnapRAID... that an other solutions for mixing and matching different drive types and sizes are not free or limit your drive numbers to 3 max (unraid)
<ubuntuaddicted> daftykins, cause i use mythtv and love it
<ubuntuaddicted> whats the smallest hdd you guys have seen?
<ubuntuaddicted> i want to check approx ages here. heheh
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> well i grew up with pre-HDD systems
<ben941> ubuntuaddicted:  my use of plex server and complete abandon for my cable box recently is why I have gone this route to set up a homebuilt mediaserver/NAS in the first place :)    I installed sickbeard and couchpotato but have not set it up -  when I can afford a tuner card I might look into MythTV
<daftykins> but i think one of the apricots had a 40MB magnetic tape reel based drive
<ben941> 500MB
<WeThePeople> ubuntuaddicted, 6 mb
<ben941> oh well if you talk magnetic tape...
<ubuntuaddicted> WeThePeople, wow man, thats tiny
<WeThePeople> ubuntuaddicted, its ps -ef
<ben941> but I was only like 8 max then, in the reel storage room at the hospital my dad did IT work for
<ben941> noisy rooms
<ubuntuaddicted> im talking hard DISK drives, platter
<ben941> I believe < 50MB - an old laptop from FDIC back in the mid 90s
<ubuntuaddicted> my father purchased a macintosh plus and it didn't even come with a hard drive. lol
<ben941> mother has worked for FDIC for a long while
<ubuntuaddicted> i'm asking that you guys have actually worked with yourself.
<ben941> it was something like 16mb, and odd number
<ubuntuaddicted> me, it was a 4GB hard drive that came in a hitachi visionbook plus laptop, i swapped it out for a 10GB and was really excited. lol
<x13> daftykins: So i still cant get into the software center
<daftykins> ah well i started to dabble with hardware once we got a 1,083MB seagate in a 'dan' Pentium 1, 120MHz
<daftykins> my dad chose DOS 6.22 and Windows 3.11 over Windows 95
<daftykins> D:
<ben941> myself?  I started building my computers with around 400-500mb drives
<daftykins> x13: oh was that the original problem? :D tbh i never saw that
<ubuntuaddicted> my dad paid $2600 for the mac plus in the late 80's, came with 1MB of RAM
<loganlee> ubuntuaddicted: hahaha
<harris> hello
<ubuntuaddicted> BUT you could max it out at 4MB of RAM. lol
<x13> daftykins: yeah that and not being able to update but i think we took care of the later part
<harris> i need to turn off power saving
<loganlee> ubuntuaddicted: did it have tape drive?
<ben941> back when velociraptor from WD was a true 3.5in and the 7-7,500 rpm was the 'velociraptor' speed instead of 10,000
<loganlee> i remember very first computer i had had a tape drive instead of floppy
<ubuntuaddicted> loganlee, i didn't have an internal drive, i think he bought an external hdd for it but don't know if it was tape or not
<loganlee> oic hehe
<daftykins> x13: that's what i like to hear \o/
<tuffgong> IS IT  POSSIBLE TO UPGRADE  FROM 12.04 TO 13.04
<harris> anyone
<daftykins> tuffgong: yes but not directly. you have to go to 12.10 then to 13.04
<ubuntuaddicted> tuffgong, you have to first upgrade to 12.10, and then 13.04
<ben941> To get an idea of my age - it was when windows was 3.x and you still ran most games from dos - and shutting down windows meant exiting to dos....    not near as old as tape drives (at least for home use)
<x13> daftykins: Yes indeed. Thankyou very much. Any ideas about the software center
<ubuntuaddicted> harris, hello, just ask your questions
<ubuntuaddicted> ben941, my father was an apple guy from the start, and schools back then were apple II and apple II GS so my first exposure to windows was 95
<ben941> I'm scared to upgrade from 12.04 for my server at least - took enough code editing just to get the crappy RR62x esata card drivers from highpoint to work with anything above kernel 3.0
<tuffgong> daftykins,ubuntuaddicted    the 12.10 package isnt thhere
<donvito2> is there a way to delete older ubuntu distros ? like 3.2.0.34 , 3.2.0-35 etc
<mega1> does anyone know how to get a logon script from active directory
<ubuntuaddicted> ben941, on my media server I always stick with LTS releases
<ben941> ubuntuaddicted: now that you mention it, at my preschool they used all apple computers
<daftykins> x13: my pleasure :) which version is this? tbh i've not used desktop ubuntu in a while. i'd try and find the program name, e.g. maybe it's 'ubuntu-software-centre' and run it from a terminal to see if it'll show error messages
<netlar> I have a question about bluetooth, I get the message "Device added successfully, but failed to connect".  Not sure if I need a driver or there is some fix I can do.
<ben941> at home was where my parents had the windows 3.x and dos
<zykotick9> donvito2: those are kernels.  yes, you can uninstall the ones you don't use.
<ubuntuaddicted> donvito2, yes, open synaptic and search for linux and you can remove old kernels
<donvito2> let me check
<donvito2> thanks
<ben941> donvito2:  use google
<x13> daftykins: I am running the laptop version.... not exactly sure which one it is, i think 12.0.4
<zykotick9> !google | ben941
<ubottu> ben941: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ben941> there are so many wiki articles to step by step walk you through an upgrade and removing old images it isn't even funny
<daftykins> x13: cat /etc/lsb-release
<netlar> I am already using blueman to help this this, how can I connect my speakers correctly?
<zykotick9> daftykins: running "lsb_release -a" would be a more common suggestion.
<ben941> i suggest giving a link to the ubuntu wiki on upgrading distros then - simply as it would be more useful to him than use trying to explain the steps
<daftykins> zykotick9: ty, is that in all versions?
<zykotick9> daftykins: all debian based, and many other distros as well.
<x13> daftykins: says none existant file
<zykotick9> daftykins: "lsb_release -sc" is really handy ;)
<ubuntuaddicted> what about cat /etc/issue
<x13> ubuntu 12.10
<x13> daftykins: /issue worked 12.10
<guideX> 12.10 to 13.04 -> should I be worried?
<ben941> "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" are at the start of SOOO many 'how-tos'
<guideX> I already clicked the upgrade button
<ben941> guidex: do you have any add-in cards?
<daftykins> zykotick9: do you have an answer as to the name of the software centre executable for x13 to try in a terminal ?
<guideX> nope
<guideX> i'm in a vm
<ben941> then no i wouldn't be concerned at all
<guideX> ah cool
<guideX> does anyone know if 13.04 performs better in vmbox with unity?
<guideX> seems like 12.10 unity was non functional in a vm
<guideX> err in vbox
<ubuntuaddicted> guideX, you could just create another VM and install 13.04 in it. that's the great thing about VM'sd
<guideX> that's true
<ben941> the performance is constantly being tweaked - and remember 12.10 was beta for much of the time, never an LTS
<guideX> oh didn't know that about 12.10
<guideX> it performed quite well
<harris> i need to turn off power saving
<guideX> other than unity being slow as heck in vbox
<ben941> 12.04 was the LTS, 12.10 was not long term support
<ben941> thats likely because of unity having so much interface with internet databases, to purchase media etc
<ubuntuaddicted> i stick with LTS personally
<ubuntuaddicted> just recently went to 12.04, was running 10.04.4 for the longest time
<zykotick9> compiz is a resource "hog", unity is a compiz plugin...
<ubuntuaddicted> i have 1 machine running 12.10 with gnome-classic mode though as I don't like unity
<harris> my sound chip keeps turning off and on making a pop noise
<guideX> I have an 11.04 I can't get rid of as well heh
<guideX> it's sad, I can't upgrade it, can't delete it.. i'm just stuck with that one the way it is heh..
<ben941> "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop" will install the desktop without the included packages like the options to buy media from unity
<harris> dr_jesus_,
<ubuntuaddicted> guideX, in a VM?
<guideX> yeah
<ben941> and without the office libre suite
<Guest25748> i used rematersys with 13.04 x64 amd. it did the iso but it stop during the installation saying something with busybox ... do you know something ?
<ben941> you can then go back and add the packages you want included
<x13> software center just freezes
<ubuntuaddicted> guideX, then just delete the VM.
<guideX> it's a dev box I inherited from another developer, it has too much on it and is too hard to replace
<guideX> the other developer failed to update it
<ben941> that would likely give you a significant increase in performance within a VM
<ktims> hi there, i have had a package fail the --configure step. I've had to fix it manually outside of dpkg, but apt now wants to run configure on this every time. how can i mark it fixed in apt database?
<ktims> i can't just run --configure as it will try to import the ldap database and clobber my fix, as well as failing
<ben941> ktims: it sounds like there is still outdated code in the package
<nullby7e> how can i quit from X to check something
<ben941> ktims: or redundant code or an overlooked issue
<ubuntuaddicted> null1024, sudo service lightdm stop
<ubuntuaddicted> null1024, that's for 12.04. you can do that from tty1 thru tty6
<ktims> i think it's because my ldap db is replicated, anyway this is an ancient 8.10->9.04 upgrade i'm trying to bring up to date, the package is working i just want to move on
<guideX> is there some unofficial unsupported way to update 11.04 to 13.04?
<guideX> which may or may not work, etc
<ben941> guidex: you download the image to upgrade to 12.04, image to upgrade to 12.10, and then image to upgrade to 13.04
<ubuntuaddicted> guideX, no, you have to always upgrade to the next version, all the way up to where you want to go BUT I would suggest a fresh install
<TheNewGuy> Hi
<guideX> problem specifically is, this box hosts a bunch of old php zend websites I can't reproduce the environment on another machine
<guideX> it seems to only work on 11.04
<riddrib> if you pandora radio account expire you can use in ubuntu the program Pithos with the same account for ever!
<guideX> for these old php zend sites
<ben941> guidex: you would install the next version and restart ur VM between each upgrade - and the "--no-install-recommends" will still give you unity without the extra media purchasing options coming up everytime you search for software, which might help your performance
<guideX> oh cool
<guideX> i'll try that
<ben941> you would just need to make sure you install any specific packages or programs you want that is usually included
<ben941> like libre office, etc
<guideX> oh of course.. I usually only use developer tools and such
<guideX> so that's not a problem
<guideX> I install geany, php, mysql, apache etc
<dwarder> i have openssl version 1.0.1 installed and also i have openvpn installed and it doesn't contain config for openssh 1.0.1 only for 1.0.0 and below
<dwarder> what shoul i do?
<loganlee> dwarder: wat...
<TheNewGuy> Hey whenever I install something with apt-get, i get this following error
<TheNewGuy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TheNewGuy>  avg2013flx
<TheNewGuy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TheNewGuy> anyone might know whats going on?
<ben941> guideX: these two links should be helpful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29  and http://askubuntu.com/questions/2093/how-to-install-gui-desktop-on-a-server
<harris> my sound chip keeps turning off and on making a pop noise
<loganlee> TheNewGuy: apt-get update
<dwarder> loganlee: in easy rsa folder of openvpn there are configs for openssl
<michael87> took a long time to theme up ubuntu damn. But it looking good now
<loganlee> ???
<dwarder> loganlee: there is not config for 1.0.1
<loganlee> hehe
<TheNewGuy> loganlee what do u mean?
<dwarder> no*
<loganlee> yeh....
<Zync> hey  guys i'm having a problem in dual boot with win7 and ubunto
<loganlee> TheNewGuy: run apt-get update
<loganlee> sudo apt-get update
<TheNewGuy> k
<zykotick9> TheNewGuy: i assume to tried to install AVG?  why do you want antivirus on gnu/linux?
<TheNewGuy> yea lol
<michael87> so I'm having trouble with the dreamcast emulator. it is very laggy. Tried to install demul through crossover. keeps crashing. I'm certain my laptop should be able to emulate dreamcast no problem. 256 intel grpahics card please help
<netlar> I think the problem is I am getting no signal strength for my bluetooth dongle, how can I fix that?
<zykotick9> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<TheNewGuy> well... i came from windows background...
<riddrib> How need antivirus in ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> TheNewGuy: see ubottu message above.
<TheNewGuy> yea
<TheNewGuy> but I am using vm
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, most virus's are written to affect windows OS
<TheNewGuy> so i have a shared directory with my windows host machine
<loganlee> TheNewGuy: do u run windows 8?
<loganlee> i like windows 8
<Zync> when i choose ubuntu 12.04 over win7 it shows an error regarding i should put win7 cd and restart your pc yadda yadda, but win7 runs fine, its just ubuntu that wont work
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, then just use anti-virus in windows
<ubuntuaddicted> Zync, sounds like your grub menu entry is messed up
<TheNewGuy> I guess
<TheNewGuy> i run windowso 7 btw
<Zync> how do i fix it?
<wilee-nilee> Zync, This an install from windows of ubuntu?
<guideX> <- runs windows 7, or vista
<loganlee> windows 8 is cool
<riddrib> Well you need Antivirus in Windows
<elkng> tool "ps" shows there are 28 processes of web browser "lynx" like: "8579  8636 0 0 [lynx] <defunct>", so they consume 0 memory but they still  in list of processes, what are they ? whereas regular ones are shown as: "17132 29558 7428 4440 lynx http://www.google.com"
<loganlee> <- runs windows 8
<ben941> guideX: the first one talks about how to upgrade from LTS versions, the 2nd link has the command I mentioned w/ the attribute to leave out install recommendations....  this would not leave out your php, mysql, apache, etc.... not basic stuff that is included w/ server distros....   it would only leave out things like the unity software and digital
<ben941> media purchasing, libreoffice, etc... mostly GUI applications - you can always install the packages seperately if you find you need something, and that way you will get the latest version for the 13.x distro as well
<loganlee> !bill gates
<Zync> well i installed ubunto from a pen flash drive
<loganlee> i like ronaldo
<Zync> and did all the req partitions, for / ; /home and the swap one
<ben941> zync: you likely need to go into the grub interface and check your partitions to make sure you have an ntfs partition that is bootable
<guideX> cool thanks ben
<riddrib> When you learn everything in ubuntu ,gnu/linux, you never go back to window
<Zync> how do i go into the grub interface??
<wilee-nilee> !grub | Zync
<ubottu> Zync: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<deadweasel> how do you run a .run file? it's shell install script...  i think.  for AMD drivers.
<guideX> riddrib: I disagree.. as a developer, I find it that I need both linux and windows
<guideX> and to a lesser extent, mac
<guideX> just for dev purposes...
<ubuntuaddicted> and with todays hardware you can run them all on 1 machine at the same time.
<guideX> for instance.. someone says "your website doesn't work/look good on a mac", best way is to boot up your mac and look at it
<ben941> Zync: i'm still fairly new with unix commands and forget the exact commands - i'd suggest following ubottu's link.  to copy and paste commands when following a tutorial saves times even if you already know the command or not
<TheNewGuy> is there a nice youtube tutorial or pdf where I can learn the basic file system on a linux?
<max3> hey does anyone in here speak marathi? can you tell me what this says? तु कीती चावट आहेस वेडया. यूगानडा सारखे संङास चालतील काय़. मासे मारायला अपण एकदा गेल पाहीजे.
<guideX> or boss says "I want a crossplatform app, will run on ipad and android", that'll take a mac and android...
<Zync> the *thing is im currently on win7
<loganlee> deadweasel: chmod +x runfile && ./runfile
<Zync> the ubuntu didn't work
<riddrib> I understand you is developer but the regular client no need a both operating system
<michael87> I came back from windows 7 myself. Still tryying to decide if I like ubuntu 13.04 better yet. though things are faster in ubuntu then before it is still a pain to customize the freaken windows. Least now I know how to color the annoyying toolbar above. always been drawn to linux don't know why. but games are a pain. Even emulation appearently. since dreamcast is having issues with me
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, every linux filesystem structure is slightly diffeent
<daftykins> deadweasel: chmod +x and then ./blah.run
<ben941> I agree with guidex.... things llike the controversial silverlight refusing to provide support to linux makes windows still necessary if I want to access my netflix account
<deadweasel> loganlee: i chmoded already, I'll try again
<deadweasel> thanks
<Zync> but i want both operating systems
<wilee-nilee> max3, http://translate.google.com/
<loganlee> ook
<guideX> yeah there'll always be a need to have all three (imo)
<wilee-nilee> Zync, Read the link.
<x13> Does anyone know a good Gameboy advance emulator for ubuntu? Tried one with wine but didnt work at all
<max3> wilee-nilee: doesn't do marathi
<daftykins> deadweasel: of course if it's definitely graphics drivers, 'sudo ./blah.run'
<ben941> it is the only thing stopping me from running my media server and htpc boxes from both running linux only
<TheNewGuy> I see
<wilee-nilee> max3, This is an english ubuntu support channel.
<guideX> for me, I must run windows, as .NET pays my rent
<max3> lots of people from the indian sub-continent develop
<TheNewGuy> is there a text filter feature built into pidgin? i can't keep up with all the chat trying to figure out whos talking to me lol
<wilee-nilee> max3, No really, you have no argument here, translating is not on topic.
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, people talking to you, it will be different color
<ben941> zync: grub is like a partition manager and similar to looking into MBR issues when dealing with windows - for dual boot, you use GRUB and one of the partitions should be NTFS (the partition that has windows on it) and this partition needs to have options set in grub to tell it that it is a bootable partition
<x13> Does anyone know a good Gameboy advance emulator for ubuntu? Tried one with wine but didnt work at all
<max3> wilee-nilee: i'm not constructing an argument? i was just going for a long shot
<ben941> this way each time you start, grub will come up and ask which OS you wish to boot from
<TheNewGuy> how so?
<loganlee> how to write an interpreter for a text file?
<Gnarly> visualboyadvance always worked for me
<guideX> x13: you could run the windows one in wine
<Zync> i used easy bcp for that
<x13> guideX: tried that didnt work
<TheNewGuy> "TheNewGuy, people talking to you, it will be different color" is the same color as other chats
<TheNewGuy> black
<guideX> hmm
<ben941> guidex, he just mendioned wine
<ubuntuaddicted> max3, can't you use google translator
<guideX> ah ok missed that part
<x13> would sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance work?
<max3> ubuntuaddicted: it's not hindi it's marathi so no
<zykotick9> x13: mednafen is a multi-system terminal emulator that does GBA
<guideX> when you say it didn't work, what did you mean
<ubuntuaddicted> max3, can't help you then
<michael87> can anyone help me in emulating dreamcast on my ubuntu laptop? I installed lxdream and it is very laggy. tried demul in crossover/wine and crashed
<guideX> max3: there's irc tools which have built in translators too
<ben941> x13: if visualboyadvnace is a debian/linux package then yes it should work
<x13> guideX: it simply would not do it
<servvs> okay so the upgrade to 13.04 trashed my desktop
<moseymosey> is there a specific channel for discussing ubuntu server?
<x13> zykotick: do you have terminal command for downloading. and by multi-system what do you mean?
<loganlee> deadweasel: try run from sudo
<servvs> I was using gnome shell 3.6 and now it won't even load up a desktop at all through GDM if I have gnome shell installed
<guideX> x13: No$GBA with wine?
<guideX> have you tried it?
<ben941> multisystem = cross platform
<deadweasel> i did loganlee
<servvs> after using apt-get remove gnome-shell it loads GDM and I can log in to a broken Unity
<b4ulook4me> Hi all
<deadweasel> i'm about to --force.. should I not loganlee ?
<x13> ben941: indeed but which platforms
<servvs> anyone else having any issues after upgrading to 13.04 from 12.10?
<x13> guideX: yes tried it and the wine that i have wouldnt work
<guideX> servvs: i'm upgrading right now
<guideX> it says "fetching files"
<servvs> Well, if you are upgrading to use the new gnome-shell then don't it breaks everything when you try to install it
<ben941> x13: apparently he is saying it works in windows and linux environments...  I would suggest trying to find one natively compatible in linux...  running things in wine is not always reliable to access graphics acceleration, etc
<guideX> hmm I was hopeing to see the new unity
<guideX> it uses gnome again?
<ben941> guideX: what do you mean?
<guideX> I found that in 12.10 the gnome shell didn't do gnome2 justice
<servvs> I don't know what unity uses, I just know my desktop is all glitched out right now
<guideX> so I switch to xfce
<guideX> hmm
<servvs> I was using Gnome 3.6 gnome shell and now everything is broken
<TheNewGuy> is C or C++ installed by default?
<ben941> guideX: unity is based on gnome desktop with minor customizations as far as i'm aware
<guideX> oh didn't know that
<servvs> not sure how to fix it, I've removed all of my  desktops and reinstalled them and everything is messed up. Either it won't load or there are graphical glitches
<x13> ben941:any suggestions I am downloading Visual boy advance right now to try
<mega1> is there any way to get a logon script from active directory
<guideX> I wouldn't think so
<ben941> serws: you have multiple desktop interfaces to choose from....  this is to install a GUI on a server:  but it applies to installing a different GUI desktop in place of unity as well http://askubuntu.com/questions/2093/how-to-install-gui-desktop-on-a-server
<servvs> well yeah I know that, but it broke gnome shell for me and thats what Ive been using for the past year
<zykotick9> !info mednafen
<ubottu> mednafen (source: mednafen): multi-platform emulator, including NES, GB/A, Lynx, PC Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.D.3-6 (raring), package size 1875 kB, installed size 5645 kB
<zykotick9> x13: see above.
<servvs> Probably going to have to go with another distribution entirely if I can't get it to work
<guideX> mega1: check this link http://www.centrify.com/directcontrol/group-policy-for-linux-desktops.asp
<guideX> for group policy stuff
<zykotick9> x13: fyi, the new version support Genesis and Playstation (experimental) as well, not sure if that version has made it too ubuntu yet.
<konam> on windows i can do alt+170 and get this sign: ¬    i'm used to having it because many of my keyboards (spanish) have it integrated but english kb don't. is there a way to get this sign on an english kb without having to copy and paste it all the time?
<x13> zykotick9: so how do i get it?
<guideX> konam: check in #windows maybe
<zykotick9> x13: how do you normally install things in ubuntu?  same way.
<daftykins> konam: english keyboards do.
<konam> guideX i want to know how to do it on linux, not windows
<pcmu> konam, install the US-English international layout
<guideX> oh ok
<loganlee> konam: look up unicode table
<konam> daftykins where, i'm on a english kb now
<daftykins> UK-english has it as shift+(the one to the left of #1 on the top row)
<daftykins> if you mean US english then i have no idea :D
<x13> zykotick9: sudo apt-get install mednafen?
<konam> daftykins yep, US
<pcmu> the us international layout has ¬ with AltGr+\
<loganlee> hey guys how to write an interpretor for text file?
<zykotick9> x13: perhaps mednafen isn't a good suggestion for you, it's terminal based...  and you'd probably have to read some documentation... best of luck.
<konam> pcmu stupid laptop doesn't have altgr.... just left and right alt
<x13> zykotick9: there is nothing simple that i can just open then open the roms?
<x13> or disc images
<donvito2> is there a way to disable that keyring that asks me for password everytime i open something?
<loganlee> donvito2: i got that as well.... before i installed win 8 over it
<loganlee> i dont even know what keyring is
<loganlee> -_-
<daftykins> password storage
<loganlee> oh... huh?
<pcmu> konam, neither does my notebook keyboard, right alt does it for me
<donvito2> so how to disable that function?
<Kawata> whoa
<pcmu> donvito2, you can set your default keyring password as blank
<Kawata> they brought 3 more floodbots
<donvito2> pcmu how?
<pcmu> launch the 'passwords and keys' app
<balls> is bash possible for everything or can it not do stuff that some GUI programs can do
<balls> for example changing a setting for the OS
<lindar> ?
<pcmu> dovito2: in that app you can see your keyrings, you can right click the one called 'Default' and change its password to blank
<lindar> Hej, so I'm having a fair amount of trouble here. I am on Ubuntu 13 and connected properly to my wireless router. Another computer I have would also connect to this same wireless router, but was running Windows 8. I just installed Ubuntu 13 on it and it *will not connect* to the router.
<balls> like is it always in the shell or not alwats
<ShadowNinja> balls: It can do everything :-)
<balls> not always*
<bazhang> balls, try in #bash
<balls> in windows not everything is in the shell , some stuff you have to only go in the GUI settings
<lindar> I have tried getting it to connect where the router has no password and is completely open.
<balls> is linux like this ever?
<lindar> It still will diddle for a bit, think about it, and then fail to connect.
<balls> hi baz didnt expecpt to see you here
<TheNewGuy> Hey guys I'm having an issue with changing my IP address
<balls> im not sure where to start with linux
<TheNewGuy> whenever I do ifconfig eth0 192.168..... netmask..., i lose connection
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, what do you want to change it to? what's the problem
<KawaBOT> Hey.
<TheNewGuy> well.. i want to change it to 192.168.1.1
<balls> I need to learn bash whatever its called right?
<TheNewGuy> but it seems that anything I change it to, it will lose connectino to the outside world
<ShadowNinja> balls: No, a GUI is little more than a wrapper for the command, although some applications are designed to only work with a GUI.
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, do you have a router that hands out IP's?
<balls> or is there something before that I have to learn
<TheNewGuy> yea
<wilee-nilee> lindar, Post the wireless hardware info, lspci will tell you or lsusb if a usb.
<KawaBOT> Hey.
<TheNewGuy> i have a at&t router, and then a host windows 7 and then the ubuntu vm
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, what's your router's IP, most likely 192.168.1.1
<TheNewGuy> its actually 254
<balls> obvioustly the GUI has a program but I mean shell commands here of any shell
<TheNewGuy> .254
<balls> not programming syntaxes
<lindar> wilee-nilee: I should also make mention of the fact that it *will* connect to other routers, just not this one in particular.
<TheNewGuy> everytime I reset my vm, it grabs 192.168.1.87
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, what OS again?
<lindar> Namely it will connect to my phone's hotspot.
<balls> those are two different things
<TheNewGuy> ubuntu
<TheNewGuy> guest is ubuntu
<JesseH> linux
<TheNewGuy> host is windows 7
<ben941> balls: GUI only sends commands to the shell aka command line interface
<ubuntuaddicted> TheNewGuy, version
<TheNewGuy> the new one lol
<balls> where do I start with linux development
<JesseH> balls, kernel dev 101
<TheNewGuy> how do i checck?
<ben941> balls: everything can be done through command line, that is why ubuntu server has no desktop environment
<balls> im trying ubuntu again but its too much for the memory
<KawaBOT> Hey.
<balls> so I have to get a lite version of it
<KawaBOT> I LIKE BIG BOOTIES
<KawaBOT> I LIKE BIG BOOTIES
<ben941> balls: linux DEVELOPMENT or learning how to use and set up linux?
<FloodBot1> KawaBOT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balls> development
<Kawata> oh great
<JesseH> He likes big booties O.o
<Kawata> the bot's fucked in the head
<KawaBOT> I LIKE BIG BOOTIES
<TheNewGuy> lol
<KawaBOT> I LIKE BIG BOOTIES
<balls> he will not go to heaven
<balls> defo not
<JesseH> OH SHIT
<ben941> balls: use the server distro of ubuntu if you don't have enough memory
<JesseH> Picis GOTS OP EVERYONE RUN
<JesseH> oh
<loganlee> lol its case sensitive
<balls> wont that require more ram?
<lindar> wilee-nilee: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0846:9041 NetGear, Inc. WNA1000m 802.11bgn [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<balls> i heard one called ubuntu ltxf or something
<JesseH> :c unfair my op man
<JesseH> mr*
<balls> it was liter than ubuntu desktop 13.4
<wilee-nilee> lindar, needs a wrapper and driver if realtek most likely, that's all I know.
<balls> brb
<ben941> balls: server distros are command line interface only, no GUI and no desktop - just the shell (many people only understand this as DOS command prompt.... that is essentially a microsoft shell/command line interface)
<balls> oh id like the GUI too
<ben941> balls: server distros do NOT take more memory - as they do not run a desktop or any GUI
<balls> so I can see the results
<lindar> wilee-nilee: Really? Cos it worked on everything I've tried except the router that's hooked up to my home internet.
<ben941> balls: if you want to learn linux and linux development - you don't want the GUI....
<agu10^_> hello
<wilee-nilee> lindar, In linux?
<balls> how come?
<lindar> wilee-nilee: Yes, after I installed Ubuntu 13.
<balls> how do you see your results
<balls> with out gui and everything in it
<ben941> balls: because it passes commands to the shell, and does the same thing you can do in the command line interface - only you DON;T see the results
<agu10^_> I run a command sed -i '$ a\some line' * ... and now all my files, when opened in vim, have ^M after each line. What is ^M ???
<balls> id like to see the results lol
<bazhang> balls, did you have any actual ubuntu support questions? this is not the general bash/linux chat channel
<ben941> balls: most packages and commands have special flags like -V for verbose or print to output additional results
<balls> errors dont always determine what you are wanting to achive
<wilee-nilee> lindar, All I could do is google the info, so I'm not much help in this.
<lindar> wilee-nilee: Yeah, Google wasn't much help in this case.
<ben941> balls: for example, if you install a package using the shell - it still shows all the information as it installs... the server it downloads from, the packages its installing, even the process bar that goes from 0 to 100%
<riddrib> the real help is the chat in real time !
<ben941> balls: you see none of this using a GUI for the same process
<lindar> Anybody else: Got an Ubuntu 13 box that will connect to everything except one particular router, but my Ubuntu 13 laptop connects to the same router just fine, and the box in question connected to said router when it was running Windows.
<Mikeasaurus> How long does it typically take to install ubuntu?  Is it a bad sign if its been stuck on "EIP <e19899da>] wl_cfg80211_detach+0xca//0xd0 for like 25+ minutes?
<balls> I still want to use it as an OS
<balls> for internetnetc however
<TheEpTic> Mikeasaurus: yes
<bazhang> balls, take this elsewhere please
<balls> is there a lite version uf ubuntu that can do this
<TheEpTic> Mikeasaurus: By the looks of it, that's a kernal error but I could be wrong.
<bazhang> !mini > balls
<ubottu> balls, please see my private message
<Mikeasaurus> So turn off PC and start over?
<TheEpTic> Worth a try.
<balls> i mean for RAM
<Mikeasaurus> I'm trying to install from Cd, would installing from usb be better?
<ben941> balls: you will also see EVERY error using most programs through the CLI - many of these errors will be ignored by GUI interfaces....  I suggest you install a server distro and not select the LAMP server package on installation choices if you want a light weight installation
<TheEpTic> Mikeasaurus: I'd personally perfer CD.
<balls> im running it in virtualbox
<lindar> Mikeasaurus: Possibly, if your board supports it. That's how I do it because my machines don't have CD drives.
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, Sum the iso first a usb is another option.
<ben941> balls: you can always install a lightweight desktop ontop of it after....   many desktop environments to choose from : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<TheNewGuy> hey
<balls> ok thanks brb
<loganlee> how do u write an interpreter? guys?
<agu10^_> How can I disable all iptables rules? If i run iptables -F, when i reboot, the rules are working again! I just want to remove them forever! Or go back to initial iptables configuration.
<loganlee> interpreter of text file
<mattwj2002> hi guys I have a general linux/ubuntu question
<TheEpTic> agu10^_: I'd just remove iptables all together but I've heard that brakes ubuntu sometimes.
<ben941> loganlee: what do you mean by interpreter
<TheEpTic> mattwj2002: Fire away
<agu10^_> then what can i do?
<agu10^_> i do not want any rules but i can't take them off :(
<mattwj2002> what blue ray burning tools are available in ubuntu?
<Mikeasaurus> my boot orders are 1. floppy disk 2. atapi cd rom 3. +hard drive and 4. network adaptor
<mattwj2002> *bluray
<Mikeasaurus> would floppy disk be considered usb?
<Chris_W_> is there a command to copy files and show progress in the terminal?
<loganlee> ben941: write in text file some commands and let interpreter read it and run stuff
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, How big is the ISO?
<TheEpTic> agu10^_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-iptables-how-to-flush-all-rules.html
<Mikeasaurus> 794mb
<mattwj2002> I see you can buy burners for like 60 or 70 usd :)
<ben941> mikasaurus: you can install from CD, but with USB you can create a live cd that has a swap partition (save your data and runs the entire OS from the usb drive) - a live cd can run the whole OS but will not save settings obviously.   if you want to install it to your MAIN drive and your absolutely positive, just use the CD to install
<agu10^_> TheEpTic, can i just paste the commands instead of making a script?
<TheEpTic> Sure.
<Mikeasaurus> Ok I will try the cd again, thank you.
<ben941> mikeasaurus: just hit the key for your boot menu
<TheEpTic> agu10^_: I'm not really much of an iptables fan.
<agu10^_> ok, i ran all the commands
<earthling_> On the recent security updates, it has options for generic kernel header, generic kernel image, or both generic kernel header and image in one file.  Should I disregard the extra header and image? and just choose 1 of each?  My OS version is 12.04,kernel version is 3.5.0-27-generic
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, Put the cd first in the bios, or use the per sessikon boot menu. Check that your ISO is md5sum correct.
<ben941> mikeasaurus: it should be listed by the key for you to enter bios setup - usually it is delete, f9 f10 or f12... this will allow you to specifically pick boot from CD-rom or boot from USB device
<wilee-nilee> or the cd
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > Mikeasaurus
<ubottu> Mikeasaurus, please see my private message
<loganlee> how to write an interpreter for script?
<Mikeasaurus> Ok thank you
<Pici> loganlee: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/also see #bash
<ben941> anyone have experience with SnapRAID  OR Greyhole on linux based OS?
<loganlee> Pici: it says page not found
<mattwj2002> bluray anyone? :)
<ben941> loganlee: you can tell his link was broken into two parts
<Pici> loganlee:  http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ben941> go down to the part on his link that mentions 'see #bash'
<loganlee> Pici: im asking how to write my own interpreter
<loganlee> ...
<ben941> loganlee: define interpreter in the manner you intend to use it
 * Anton2k slaps FloodBot1 around a bit with a large trout
 * Anton2k slaps FloodBot2 around a bit with a large trout
 * Anton2k slaps FloodBot3 around a bit with a large trout
 * Anton2k slaps [0x1a] around a bit with a large trout
 * Anton2k slaps [_-S1L3NC3-_] around a bit with a large trout
 * Anton2k slaps [deXter] around a bit with a large trout
<FloodBot1> Anton2k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Anton2k slaps __esz around a bit with a large trout
<loganlee> write something in some language in text file then interpreter runs it
<ben941> loganlee: you are talking about a script, aka a bash script
<loganlee> no not a bash script. my own script
<loganlee> ...
<loganlee> like reading a conf file
<ben941> yes you can write your own bash scripts
<Mikeasaurus> ok now when i put the disc in it says "this computer currently has no detected os.  what would you like to do?   1. erase disk and install ubuntu 2. encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security.  3 use lvm with the new ubuntu installation or 4. something else
<Mikeasaurus> 1?
<loganlee> ...
<earthling_> could it be bad to install extra generic header and image files on security update?
<ben941> loganlee: http://arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html try glancing over this, and then try searching the official ubuntu wiki and askunbuntu sites for how to write scripts and read input from other files using correct syntax
<Pici> loganlee: If you're asking how to write an interpreter in an arbitrary programming language then #ubuntu is not the right place. Try starting in a channel for the language you are writing it in.
<loganlee> ok thx
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, This the precise 3.2.0-41 kernel update I had one earlier today no problems.
<earthling_> my kernel version is 3.5.0-27-generic  but it keeps giving me update for 3.5 and 3.2
<ben941> loganlee: you are simply asking how to write scripts - you can use the bash shell to run a script and write it in simple CLI syntax that will allow ur script to read from files and even run a command and expect a question to come from the command and provide the answer or use --force in the script to ignore any prompts, but you can also 'interpret'
<ben941>  information from text files
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, did you get 2 sets of generic header and image ?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, If the 3.5 is working remove the 3.2, however most have two kernel sets.
<earthling_> those 2 sets are for the 3.5
<ben941> mikeasaurus: do you not have another OS installed?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, I did not look close I have never had a bad kernel update.
<earthling_> wilee-nilee, the system doesn't mind to have two kernel sets?
<wilee-nilee> earthling_, if you don't remove kernels you can ahve as many the HD allows before filling basically.
<earthling_> ok, cool
<ben941> mikeasaurus : if you have windows installed and are trying to create a dual boot installation....  you do not need to boot from the CD.   you can put the install CD inafter logging into windows, and tell it to install from their - you simply can't run the ubuntu live straight from the CD unless you boot from it
<Mikeasaurus> ben941.  I am unsure, its an old laptop I was given and when I tried to turn it on it said something about ntdlr was missing and hit cntrl alt del. I'm assuming it had winxp
<loganlee> i bought it from 7/11
<loganlee> i ate chinese instant noodle now my stomach is not at ease o_O
<Mikeasaurus> Windows won't load, no OS will load.  I'm assuming windows is broken or there is no OS
<Mikeasaurus> And I won't want to dual boot
<Mikeasaurus> I just want Ubuntu, no windows
<ben941> mikeasaurus: in that case, I would go with erase and install, option 1
<Mikeasaurus> Ok.  Thank you
<loganlee> Mikeasaurus: go to bios and change hd boot order
<ben941> he doesn't need to
<Mikeasaurus> loganlee I'm not having any issues with that
<ben941> he has the cd up
<loganlee> ook
<loganlee> my stomach hurts
<loganlee> chinese instant noodle
<bazhang> !ot | loganlee
<loganlee> ..
<ubottu> loganlee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ben941> mikeasaurus: when it asks about partitioning: I suggest clicking advance, and selecting GPT instead of MS-DOS
<Mikeasaurus> ben941: this is good news, it is already farther installing than it was before
<bazhang> loganlee, take the chit chat somewhere else
<loganlee> ook srry
<Mikeasaurus> Perfect, thank you.  I've never done a ubuntu install all by itself
<ben941> mikeasaurus: thats good - it should simply wipe out the hard drive and install a fresh copy of ubuntu for you.   It asks basic set up questions along the way.  Did you have it plugged into internet??
<Mikeasaurus> Ya I do
<ShadowNinja> Why three floodbots? Isn't one enough?
<Mikeasaurus> I'm pretty sure it has a wireless adapter, but ubuntu didn't recognize it so i had to plug it in
<ben941> mikeasaurus: great, if you selected the boxes to install updates and install restricted packages (says something about to support mp3, etc) - then you should have an install that also installs the updates for you and all the packages you need to for a fully functional operating system.  Ubuntu works great on low space older pcs as well, glad you fi
<ben941> gured it out
<wannabe-k> i'm trying to make a bootable usb stick and i'm following the instructions online and its still not working  the step i have issues with is  step 4
<ben941> it will likely recognize ur wirless after it installs the operating system
<Mikeasaurus> I actually clicked don't install updates just because it froze last time so I wanted to see if it would more basic.  I'm hoping ubuntu has an easy process for updating once its installed
<Mikeasaurus> If I remember correctly, it does
<ben941> wannabe-k: are you using Lili usb creator?
<wannabe-k> start up disk creator
<bozonius> how do I make the bacula tray monitor icon show up in the Unity "tray"(?) LTS 12.04?
<wannabe-k> like i was told by a friend
<wannabe-k> but he's not being very helpful so i came here
<fjodor> hi
<fjodor> if i open a 720p video on youtube fullscreen i get vsync-errors, lagging screen and so on. i've got 4gb ram and i5-3320M. amd64 ubuntu
<ben941> mikeasaurus: yes, the easiest way is to use the terminal to update.  but first I would go into the GUI update manager and go into settings  to add the 'restricted' repositories so you have access to things like mp3 codecs and certain drivers that are not open source
<konam> pcmu maybe it's because i have right alt set as the compose key on the keyboard layout options, it enables me to type the "ñ" key with relative ease. and the ñ trumps the logical not sign character so the compose key behavior stays :D
<subcool> can some one please help me with my samba..
<konam> thanks pcmu
<subcool> i just had it working - and then it crapped out
<subcool> i have two machines setup on samba , that was working utnil this moring.
<Mikeasaurus> Awesome, thanks for your help ben941.  Youve been very helpful
<subcool> each machine wants a user and password to access the folders. but- then wont accept the user and pass,
<ben941> mikeasaurus: then you would go to the unity menu where you search for programs and type 'terminal', open it  and type "sudo apt-get update" to update the lists of programs available on the repositories, followed by 'sudo apt-get upgrade' to upgrade any applications that have updates available
<Mikeasaurus> awesome
<loganlee> do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheEpTic> !md5sum > TheEpTic
<ubottu> TheEpTic, please see my private message
<ben941> mikeasaurus: that can confuse some people, as update only refreshes the programs and their versions listed in the repositories,  to actually update the programs you do the "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Mikeasaurus> Makes sense
<pcmu> konam, i too type in spanish frequently. I use "US English international with dead keys" as my layout. It lets me do tildes by pressing AltGr+a, AltGr+e... and ñ as AltGr+n. Pretty handy.
<agu10^_> how do i know if my script at /etc/rc.local was run or not? how do i see its output?
<ben941> mikeasaurus: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade you to the latest release (13.04 I believe, or 13.10?)   however you may want to stick with the LTS (long term service) release, 12.04 - in that case you would not do the dist-upgrade command
<wannabe-k> i'm trying to make a bootable usb stick and i'm following the instructions online and its still not working the step i have issues with is step 4.  i'm using start up disc creator like the page on ubuntu.com says to use
<akaSoldats> 8
<ben941> installing the regular updates is always good practice, it installs security updates and keeps your program versions up to date.... running dist-upgrade updates the entire operating system, which can sometimes cause issues if you have hardware only supported by the more stable LTS distributions, the latest being 12.04
<ben941> wannabe-k use "Lili USB creator"
<loganlee> oic
<Blue1> !pvr
<wannabe-k> where would i get lili from?  its not in the software center
<Mikeasaurus> alright ill make sure to do it
<konam> pcmu yeah but doesn't it bother you having to press the space key after each apostrophe?
<ben941> wannabe-k: Lili USB creator is a program for creating bootable usb sticks with different linux distros.   you can also select one of the built in supported distros from the drop down list or select the iso you downloaded, and you can also choose to add a swap partition so you can run the entire OS off the usb drive and save settings, etc. or just c
<ben941> reate a bootable one to install from
<wannabe-k> i couldn't select the iso i downloaded originally or i wouldn't have this issue....
<wannabe-k> where do i get lili from then?
<wilee-nilee> wannabe-k lili?
<pcmu> konam, yeah a little bit. You can get the apostrophe in a single keystroke by presing AltGr+'
<ben941> wannabe-k: it stands for linux live usb... you can find it at http://linuxliveuse.com/en/download
<ben941> sorry
<ben941> wannabe-k: it stands for linux live usb... you can find it at http://linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<wannabe-k> its ok.  i'm just frustrated up to :here: with this.....
<ben941> that program makes it very simple...
<texla> 12.04..Since install I have 4 extra linux-images showing install in synaptic and also in grub.cfg file...If i unstall all but two of the latest will it also uninstall in grub.cfg file ?
<wilee-nilee> wannabe-k, THe startup disc creator is in ubuntu how are you using it?
<konam> pcmu those are actually two keystrokes :D
<wannabe-k> wilee-nilee: i don't know what you're asking.  i'm a linux noob
<Minniti> hello good night
<pcmu> pcmu IMO modifiers don't count
<ben941> just plug in your usb drive, select which drive it is, and you don't even have to download the latest .iso file - if  I remember right it has default ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10 to select from - and you can just upgrade once it is installed
<pcmu> derp
<wannabe-k> which is why i usually have a friend do this for me....but he's apparently busy
<konam> but thanks, i've seen that you have to actually give in a little if you want to write in english and spanish without having to change layouts constantly. i think i'll stick with my previous layout, thanks
<wilee-nilee> wannabe-k, What is the OS you are in trying to load the usb?
<pcmu> no prob
<wannabe-k> 12.04 lts
<ben941> wannabe-k: www.linuxliveusb.com   and save urself any headache, 12.04 LTS is a default distro it supports, you simply select it from a drop down bar
<wannabe-k> yep.  i'm getting there on my other computer....the one i'm trying to reinstall on
<ben941> ok, it was a while since I used it but the instructions were really self explanitory, and the most I had to do is see what drive letter my USB drive was... it took care of the rest with step by step instructions.  The swap partition is if you are going to RUN ubuntu from the usb drive, if you are just using it to make bootable and install from, you
<ben941>  don't need the swap partition - thats the only part that might be confusing
<muteboy> hello
<wilee-nilee> wannabe-k, all you have to do is have the startup disc creator see the iso and install, you can have it erase the usb, it needs to be a fat32 partition.
<loganlee> hello
<muteboy> hi loganlee
<wannabe-k> it opened in wine?
<Minniti> #otbr
<muteboy> i have a question about the different flavors of ubuntu
<wannabe-k> chocolate is best
<loganlee> muteboy: yeh?
<Minniti> HOW I CAN ENTER AN CHANNL
<Minniti> ?
<loganlee> ?
<wannabe-k> ./join <channel>
<bwat47> you're in one
<muteboy> i run ubuntu regular
<wilee-nilee> Minniti /j "channel"
<Minniti> thanks Wannabe-k tnx tnx !! ^
<muteboy> i would like to try ubuntu studio
<Minniti> thnks wilee
<Minniti> ^
<muteboy> can i dual boot them?
<agu10^_> "Once you've downloaded and unpacked upstart, you will need to configure the source tree, build and install it. The main question here is deciding whether or not you want to take the plunge and replace sysvinit immediately, or whether you want to test first." Seriously? I just want to start a server script.
<muteboy> oh woops gotta go
<muteboy> later!
<texla> 12.04..Since install I have 4 extra linux-images showing installed in synaptic and also in grub.cfg file...If i uninstall all but two of the latest will it also uninstall in grub.cfg file ?
<bwat47> texla: run sudo update-grub after, that should clean it up automagically
<bwat47> texla: actually that gets run automatically after kernel installs/removals anyway afiak
<texla> bwat47, OK Thanks
<subcool> samba help please
<Mikeasaurus> ben941 it never asked about GPT
<subcool> the computer is requesting a user and pass, but then dont accept it
<ben941> Mikeasaurus: did it say anything about default is MS-DOS
<zykotick9> Mikeasaurus: if you aren't dealing with a 3TB+ drive it doesn't _really_ matter
<Mikeasaurus> no
<Mikeasaurus> all i did was click install
<Mikeasaurus> and it installed
<ben941> zykotick9 is right
<Mikeasaurus> ok
<ben941> it really only matters if you use large hard drives or dual boot instalations
<Mikeasaurus> now its been trying to restart for about 2 min.  its on a black screen saying "peech-dispatcher disabled.  asking all  remaining processes to terminate... [ok]
<ben941> for an old laptop using just ubuntu, not using GPT for the boot master is fine
<Mikeasaurus> frozen?
<betrayd> agu10^_: somehow you picked up upstart, that's a serious package
<ben941> possibly, but possibly not
<agu10^_> betrayd, picked up? that's the way you make startup scripts
<ben941> if your laptop is fairly slow, it could just be similar to when you shut down windows - it closes everything first
<ben941> what did you download to put on the CD that you installed??
<betrayd> the new way that is
<betrayd> agu10^_:
<Mikeasaurus> 13.04
<Mikeasaurus> its old, but its been probably 4+ minutes now
<ben941> 13.04 desktop
<ben941> if it goes past 10 minutes
<ben941> i'd cut the power
<ben941> and try reboot
<Mikeasaurus> ok
<ben941> you could simply have hardware that needs a proprietary driver that linux doesn't natively detect and install and open source driver for - that could cause issues with other processes that try and use that hardware
<Mikeasaurus> ok
<ben941> however, sometimes it can detect this by itself - for example, i had a linksys wireless N add-in card, and had to plug it in during installation to get internet
<ben941> but after rebooting, it told me I had a network interface card that required a proprietary drive
<ben941> driver*
 * mgodzilla discovers bmon...
<mgodzilla> :)
<Mikeasaurus> ok cutting power
<ben941> i'm glad your install went sucessfully...  I have to head out, but most people on here know much more than I do about Linux troubleshooting....   installing a driver that isn't in the repositories can be tricky but they can help you.   it could also be solved by an update - similar to windows, sometimes it must update some processes and reboot befo
<ben941> re the remaining updates are able to be installed
<Mikeasaurus> thanks for your help, i really appreciate it
<ben941> no problem, did you use the update center program or run the terminal and put in the "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<Mikeasaurus> it said something about out of date firmware on the bootup
<Mikeasaurus> didnt have time to read it all
<rtnb> hi all, fresh install of ubunu 12.04 LTS and my ethernet connection keeps cutting in and out.  Dual boot with windows 7 where its working all fine.  I'm pretty new to linux so I'm kind of stumped.    ANy ideas?
<jestillore> hi everyone .. can anyone of you help me setting up pxe server in ubuntu lucid lynx ?
<ben941> in that case, updating could possibly help - or it could be the firmware (driver) for a piece of hardware needs to be updated - in which case you would have to go to the manufacturers website to see if they have linux drivers, or search google for 'name of hardware' linux driver to see if an open source driver is available somewhere
<jestillore> hi everyone .. can anyone of you help me setting up pxe server in ubuntu lucid lynx ?
<wilee-nilee> jestillore, You might ask in #ubuntu-server
<jestillore> ahy .. sorry .. thanks wilee-nilee ..
<ben941> mikeasaurus: this link shows the graphic interface for updates - I would have them all checked except the pre-release one, and if a box pops up in your side bar with a number it means you have updates to install. link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22747/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-10-10-to-11-04
<Mikeasaurus> Thanks
<SuperBawlz> I'm looking for an application with similar abilities to PGP desktop. Most important is the ability to create an encrypted virtual drive that I can mount in my OS and actively work from.
<jrib> !encrypt | SuperBawlz
<ubottu> SuperBawlz: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<jrib> SuperBawlz: also see gpg
<ben941> mikeasaurus: just use the software sources screenshot for reference - thats what you want to find, and also go under the other software tabs and check anything that says rescricted optional or proprietary - as only open source drivers come pre-installed with ubuntu, you most opt in for anything proprietary
<SuperBawlz> Can ubuntu password protect and encrypt directories natively?
<loganlee> what's a keyring?
<jrib> SuperBawlz: you can enable encryption during install
<Mikeasaurus> Ok
<X13> So I have tried to find several emulators and i can't seem to get any to work. Does anyone have any ideas?
<SuperBawlz> I don't want to do the whole drive and unfortunately I have no desire to re-install.
<jrib> SuperBawlz: you don't have to do the whole drive
<X13> I am trying to get a gameboy advance emulator and a playstation emulator even an N64 emulator would be cool.
<X13> I can do it on windows just cant figure it out on ubuntu
<ben941> askubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community are great places to search for your issues as well, they are good about putting step by step instructions and the commands to copy and paste if you need to use the terminal....  example:  this search for out of date driver firmware came up with instructions to update broadcom wifi device drivers as the fi
<ben941> rst link: http://goo.gl/kmx2O
<ben941> mikeasaurus: ^^
<X13> Anyone?
<X13> So I have tried to find several emulators and i can't seem to get any to work. Does anyone have any ideas?
<ben941> x13: try askubuntu or the official ubuntu forms??   someone else has likely had the same idea and figured it out
<X13> ben941: alright then I will give that a try
<ben941> x13: visual gameboy advance says it supports linux
<ben941> http://vba.ngemu.com/
<kostkon> X13, pcsx, mupen64plus both in the repos
<X13> ben941: cant seem to get it to work. Tried to open it and it immediately tried to open in wine then failed to open at all
<kostkon> pcsxr*
<ben941> x13: http://vba.ngemu.com/links.shtml#FrontEnds    you shouldn't need to use wine on something that says it supports linux unless it explicitely states linux support thru wine.... u are not using the linux front end for it
<X13> Can I find those in the software center do you think? I feel my software center is limited perhaps because I can't even seem to find the ones I have downloaded before
<loganlee> X13: check repository
<ben941> x13: here is the linux gnome frontedn : http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeboyadvance/  maybe that will help you figure out where to go
<kostkon> X13, actually sorry, you can download pcsxr from here http://pcsxr.codeplex.com/releases/view/50048
<ben941> x13: that is unlikely to be in the official respositories.... special software like this, you always have to manually download OR add the projects own repository
<kostkon> X13, and mupen64plus an n64 emulator is in the repos
<X13> Ok Thankyou all. trying those now.
<kostkon> X13, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/mupen64plus/
<Mikeasaurus> is there something like ninite.com but for ubuntu?
<kostkon> X13, and also check this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/visualboyadvance-gtk/
<X13> what does plugin based mean?
<agu10^_> How do i make upstart stop my service?
<kostkon> X13, i think it can accept different plugins for video, audio etc.
<loganlee> has any1 played beneath steel sky on ubuntu?
<kostkon> loganlee, why are you asking
<loganlee> its a great game
<kostkon> loganlee, yeah, it is
<BHXSpecter> wonderful doing what some fixed said for the error I got just made the errors worse now....get stuff about debconf version, libgcc1, and more
<ben941> x13: for the gameboy advance, i'd check out their downloads at the bottom of the main page: http://vba.ngemu.com/index.shtml to look for the linux build  or on their development page:http://vba-m.com/   ... http://vba.ngemu.com/links.shtml has some good resources including the GNOME front end: http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gnomeboyadvance/  
<ben941>  and other links they posted which say they have tutorials.
<ben941> also project discussion forums might give you some answers http://forums.ngemu.com/vba-m-discussion/
<ben941> here is a GBA package for linux mint....  I remember seeing instructions for installing linux mint packages on ubuntu in the ubuntu wiki somewhere - if you installed this package and the Gnome front end you should have the GBA emu set... http://community.linuxmint.com/software/view/visualboyadvance
<agu10^_> hello! I am running node.js on port 8080 and i have apache to reverse proxy it at a certain domain. However when node.js is down, apache CACHEs the 503. How do I disable that caching?
<BHXSpecter> think I will have to reinstall ubuntu yet again.....this the like the third or fourth time for the same error...may have to put Windows back on here :(
<agu10^_> BHXSpecter, nothing new under the sun ;)
<agu10^_> it happens to almost everybody
<ben941> WITHOUT using wine, as well - native linux support for your emulator allows it direct access to the kernel and your hardware, i.e. graphics acceleration
<ben941> BHXSpector - Windows is only easier for installing proprietary drivers
<BHXSpecter> I have been running Vista on my desktop since it was released and not once had it crash or mess up while in he matter of a year Ubuntu has given me I/O read errors during a security update forcing me to reinstall the whole OS
<ben941> BHXSpetor: you might want to check for any errors relating to firmware - this usually means there is hardware on ur system that linux/ubuntu does not support 'straight out of the box' per say, and just like with windows - sometimes you have to go to the manufacturer site to get the proper drivers
<c_nick> I created a new user on an existing ubuntu machine using useradd cmd with -s -m options and added to the group of admins i set the password using passwd cmd.. but what i observe is though the user is able to do most when he shuts down it does not shut down rather logs off
<c_nick> and by default it opens into existing account on startup.. the user has to switch users and go to his account
<ben941> BHXSpetor: it sounds like permissions may be messed up by something you are doing which isn't allowing the system access to directories that the system should likely be the only 'user' able to access - OR esp if using a laptop, you may need to search for linux drivers for 'name of hardware' if you see any 'out of date' or 'firmware' errors
<ben941> something you or a program you have set up is doing* to the permissions
<kimphill> so both Brasero and Xfburn say ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso is too big to write to a CD - it's 785MB...anyone know a better way to do a fresh install?
<BHXSpecter> permissions messed up? everytime this error happens is during the updates the system updater is trying to install and I don't touch anything outside of my Projects folder when I'm programming with Qt Creator
<ben941> i must head out, but if you ahve exact error code i suggest using the community.ubuntu.com wiki and official documentation search  as well as the official forums and askubuntu forums - 3 great places to search for information.  many times searching for the exact error you are given comes up with a wiki or post with someone that has a solution
<wilee-nilee> kimphill, dvd/usb
<ben941> like i said it could be a program too - or it may not be related to permissions and have to do with the firmware (drivers) on ur system not being fully compatible w linux - in the 2nd case there is almost always someone who has found the manufacturer's linux compatible drivers even if they aren't on the main site, or have provided open source drive
<ben941> rs that work ---   basically, usually someone else has had your problem and others have already guided them on how to fix it
<kimphill> wilee-nilee, sure, ok, guess my question was why didn't they make it fit on a cd in the first place, like their documentation says it should...
<BHXSpecter> did all that and tried all the 'fixes' just to get more errors ......my laptop is about six years old so I'm pretty sure every thing in it is compatible with linux
<wilee-nilee> kimphill, there are limited downloads, say the net load 30MB. Ubuntu has not fit on a cd for a couple of releases, nothing new here.
<ben941> I had an add on card for esata that would only work with linux kernels below 3.0....  we are past 3.6 now.   luckily the forums and official ubuntu wiki pages had exact instructions to modify the drivers so they would work - what I spent a week having a headache over was simple once i knew where to search and I had patched the driver and had the es
<ben941> ata card working in less than 20 min
<somsip> kimphill: This explains it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead
<dank101> hai
<ben941> BHXSpecter:   just because its old doesn't mean the drivers aren't proprietary...  example, broadcom wifi drivers usually have to be installed by adding a special repository using command line, or downloading the driver and installing manually
<dank101> just played tf2
<dank101> so satisfying
<dank101> all thanks to you
<dank101> :D
<kimphill> wilee-nilee, ok, got it - thanks very much. Guess it's time I should throw out my old CD-R's now ;)
<ben941> BHXSpecter: remember ubuntu has support for MANY devices, but these drivers are open source - some companies that provide linux drivers are horrible at keeping them maintained and thus will give an error saying it won't work with newer ubuntu versions, when in fact simply modifications to the code is all they needed to provide to keep it compatible
<ben941>  w/ linux based OS's
<BHXSpecter> all this is moot because the errors are concerning all tool updates and their versions.. first error was it couldn't read files when doing apt-get update once that was fixed I now get errors about the version of debconf, autotools, and other dependencies
<ben941> BHXSpecter: watch for the errors you get and search for them on the ubuntu community wiki, the ubuntu forums, askubuntu.com, and of course plain google.    if you put the exact text from the error, you're very likely to find the soluction
<dank101> whats the best temp mananger on linux
<ben941> dependencies is a common issue
<loganlee> so....
<ben941> if you fixed the read files error - the other errors you mentioned can be fixed by using apt-get install to reinstall those packages .... as apt-get automatically looks for dependencies and isntalls them as well
<loganlee> why do u need aptitude if u have apt-get?
<ben941> installing things using deb installer or other methods of installation doesn't always check the repository for dependencies and version conflicts....   i'm sure someone on here with more knowledge of those packages you listed can easily help you fix ur problem, or you can likely find the answer on the ubuntu wiki, forum, askubuntu, or google by typ
<ben941> ing in those packages and 'version dependencies error'
<ben941> you don't need aptitude.... there are many different 'packages' to handle installing from a repository
<loganlee> ?
<ben941> codes like wget (http adress) then make install
<ben941> simple downloads what you tell it to from the site and installs it
<BHXSpecter> I did sudo apt-get -f install and it spits out errors about libgcc1 ... and now the whole system has locked up so I can't install programs or anything
<loganlee> BHXSpecter: reboot
<ben941> you forced an install
<ben941> when it had errors about depending on other packages that were not on ur system
<ben941> so it forced the install, and then ceased to work
<BHXSpecter> yeah because that was the first step of several of the solutions I found while searching...to force an install as it would install all dependencies but instead it just made more errors
<ben941> there is also the dpkg -i (file.deb) way to install
<ben941> when you just tried to install with the -f what came up?
<BHXSpecter> tons of dependency errors
<ben941> loganlee: basically there are several ways to install a package - apt-get i believe uses aptitude, there is apk-get, etc ,etc....   synaptic package handler, debian installer, etc... they all use different methods to install and are all seperate programs that handle installation.... some are better than others and search for potential problems like
<ben941>  dependencies needed to be installed and versions needed to be updated
<ben941> bhxspector: did you do sudo apt-get update first to update your repository listings?
<ben941> sudo apt-get update updates the list of packages - then you run sudo apt-get upgrade to actually update those packages youhave installed that are out of date
<dank101> what OS is this channel about
<dank101> a.winders
<dank101> b.windows
<dank101> c.mac
<ben941> you should run both the update and upgrade commands and then try your installation using apt-get install
<FloodBot1> dank101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dank101> d. Ubuntu
<ben941> all of the above stop spamming
<BHXSpecter> I wiped the lists directory, cleaned apt-get, dpkg --configure -a, apt-get update, and everything goes fine, but when system updater comes up it says 114 updates and upon telling it to install it crashes with dependency errors everytime
<ben941> have you tried not using the GUI system updater
<ben941> and just running sudo apt-get upgrade
<ben941> after the apt-get update
<ben941> also why dpkg --configure?
<BHXSpecter> was part of the solution for the read error I got originally
<ben941> dpkg is an installer for debian packages (.deb) which apt-get can handle... it is what i was mentioning when using dpkg to install it doesn't check for dependencies
<ben941> ok thats understandable
<ben941> you may have installed the fix for the read error
<BHXSpecter> laptop battery is about to die, I'll worry about it later or just go back to vista
<ben941> but if you had installed it usign the apt-get, it would have checked to make sure you had the dependencies
<ben941> I would install the same package
<ben941> using sudo apt-get
<ben941> instead of dpkg
<ben941> as then it will check for dependencies and install them as well
<ben941> also try running sudo apt-get upgrade from the terminal instead of using the update program
<ben941> see if it makes a difference
<ben941> good luck
<BHXSpecter> I'll try everything when I get a chance to charge my battery again....I got it working each time before I'm sure I can again :) thanks for the help :)
<ben941> also never go back to vista - it is windows 7 before it was finished :)
<dogface> ben941: what
<ben941> windows vista had notorious issues - i stuck with xp.   when windows 7 came out I was afraid of these same issues.... but windows 7 can be viewed as what vista SHOULD have been if they took the time to finish it
<BHXSpecter> I hear that a lot, but Vista has been more stable than any Windows OS I've used....wife swears by Windows 8 but I won't touch that one
<ben941> i wouldn't touch windows 8 either
<servvs> so I am unable to make any of my  window manager themes work properly, the only ones I can get to work are the ones that ship with metacity and metacity-themes from the repos, is there something I am doing wrong?
<slartybartfaster> Windows 8 is pretty much pointless unless you have a touch device.
<ben941> its a touchscreen OS layered over a windows 7 desktop environment
<ben941> it is basically 2 OS
<BHXSpecter> yeah she only uses it for browsing
<dogface> ben941: you mean like ubuntu unity over gnome
<ben941> the metro crap for touch screen doesn't even run the same programs - it uses 'apps', the desktop uses programs... so you have 2 internet explorers - the APP for the tile screen, and the program for the desktop mode
<BHXSpecter> I just use it on my desktop to play games so I don't have to worry about emulator lag
<ben941> no i just mean they had to release 2 service packages just to make vista stable
<ben941> windows 7 looked like vista - but it was everything vista promised.... the polished version simply renamed, if you will
<slartybartfaster> I think the only real reason I ever moved on from XP was because Direct X support got dropped.
<BHXSpecter> ben941 don't worry I do all my programming in ubuntu....just blowing off steam...I'll figure a fix or just reinstall after I back up my code :) I'm off..only got 19 minutes left on battery
<ben941> i'm off tooo
<ben941> good luck to you
<BHXSpecter> thanks
<ben941> i moved on from xp just bc windows 7 had new features and it wasn't a POS like vista ended up being
<acoleman1981> i love windows 7 but vista was horrible
<ben941> it had the robustness and speed of XP, with the new layout and features promised in vista .... only they actually worked and supported the hardware
<acoleman1981> 8 pro is really nice too
<somsip> And...windows chat is very OT
<dogface> ben941: vistA is better than u
<dank101> i would like to report
<ben941> 8 is just windows RT (the tablet windows) and windows 7 desktop underneath
<acoleman1981> basically yes your right, still nice though
<dank101> dogface, is going the OPPOSITE of what ubuntu stands for
<dank101> sending me insulting curses
<ben941> on top of that, the start screen with tiles uses apps vs the programs that desktop uses
<ben941> resulting in an IE app and an IE program
<somsip> !OT | please stop the windows chat now
<ubottu> please stop the windows chat now: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ben941> no one was asking about ubuntu
<dank101> and generally breaking what ubuntu stands for
<ben941> dank is just complaining
<dank101> haha
<dank101> not to you
<ben941> if we are not interupting requests for help
<ben941> why complain?
<dank101> to dogface
<ben941> i'm out anyways
<dank101> he's being a jerk
<somsip> !guidelines | ben941
<ubottu> ben941: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dank101> he send me these Pms
<ben941> somsip: that doesn't address my logic and reasoning
<somsip> dank101: don't post them here. Take complaints to #ubuntu-ops
<somsip> ben941: this channel is for ubuntu support. Simple as that. Any other chat belongs somewhere else. Kindly adhere.
<ben941> somsip: an empty chat is an empty chat, if we are not interupting the guidelines and i've been helping people for hours with ubuntu support, there is no harm discussing windows when no one is talking regardless of ANY guidelines
<ben941> that is simple logic sir
<ben941> have a nice day
<somsip> ben941: this channel is for ubuntu support. It really is as simple as that. Enjoy your day
<b0b0b0> anybody know how to turn off ubuntu offering to update to 13.whatever for a ubuntu install I did for a noob
<b0b0b0> so he doesnt click it again?
<edsiper> how can i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 using the ISO or CDROM ?
<b0b0b0> download it and burn the iso to cdrom?
<wilee-nilee> b0b0b0, software sources has a choice of every release or none or lts
<b0b0b0> okay wille
<b0b0b0> im suprised it asked him to upgrade to 14
<b0b0b0> 13
<b0b0b0> isnt it still in beta?
<b0b0b0> or is it final now
<FloodBot1> b0b0b0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0b0b0> oh, i see its supposedly ready.  well  not on his pc, laugh
<wilee-nilee> b0b0b0, no released, the updates tab is where our headed in software sources.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<b0b0b0> okay
<b0b0b0> ill have to go to his house and disable it
<b0b0b0> now hes afraid to update even security updates..
<nullby7e> the new ubuntu is really best
<MrGizmo757> i have a Q.  i have a dozen .WMV videos.  i want to convert them to H.264 MP4.   is there an easy way to do that?  or do i have to run each of them through a video editor?
<somsip> MrGizmo757: what are you using to convert them?
<MrGizmo757> Well nothing yet.  i was going to just use OpenShot and just render them one by one.  but there has to be a better way right?
<izya_ppp> ggg
<izya_ppp> приветы
<th0r> MrGizmo757: I use AVIDemux for those conversions
<somsip> MrGizmo757: I've not worked with WMV, but ffmpeg and mencoder are both commandline video converters. So you could use them with wildcards perhaps, or a small bash script to loop through all WMVs and convert each one. Might take longer than using Openshot to set up though
<qin> nullby7e: man ffmpeg; for i in *; do [ffmpeg command]; done;
<qin> nullby7e: http://superuser.com/questions/73529/how-to-convert-wmv-to-mp4
<MrGizmo757> ok. well i don't have any issues with using the command line.    Which method would be the fastest you think?
<somsip> MrGizmo757: well, qin has just found the ffmpeg command and given you a bash loop to do it. So maybe that's the starting point
<MrGizmo757> yes i  just saw that. Thanx qin
<qin> MrGizmo757: just make copy of files in one folder for mistake purposes
<Fudge> how on a server imgae can you get a live prompt?
<Fudge> image
<Fudge> I know you can get a rescue prompt but dont know how to go from busybox into a root bash shell
<MrGizmo757> well i have a back up of all these on an external drive. so i'll be ok if i mess up.
<izya> ddd
<izya> Ребята,забыл пароль на ник,как восстановить?
<agu10^_> I restarted my machine and now the DNS is not working
<agu10^_> what could be the issue?
<somsip> !ru | izya
<ubottu> izya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<quem> hmmm...
<quem> i see cyrillic all over.
<qin> agu10^_: does: ping 8.8.8.8; works?
<lousygarua> quem, someone just redirected a user to the #ubuntu-ru channel, thus characters
<agu10^_> yes
<agu10^_> qin, yes it does
<quem> is there a swedish ubuntu channel too?
<lousygarua> quem, sure
<quem> norwegian? danish? icelandic?
<agu10^_> qin, i'm talking about my DNS server, which i am running
<somsip> !se | quem
<ubottu> quem: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<lousygarua> quem, i think it's #ubuntu-se, there's a channel for every loco
<quem> nice.
<qin> agu10^_: What DNS are defined in your router?
<quem> hooray.
<somsip> quem: this one tends to have more traffic. YMMV
<quem> what's the basque one called? -eu?
<agu10^_> qin, what router? i'm using google's
<quem> !eu
<agu10^_> and I'm running bind9, qin
<quem> !ba
<izya> tryer
<qin> agu10^_: oh...
<somsip> quem: full list http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/03/
<quem> thank you somsip
<quem> raring ringtail has given me back hope in ubuntu.
<izya> edrfsdf
<izya> Хелп ми
<quem> yes, edrfsdf, izya
<izya> im lose my pass
<clu3> guys, when i connect my ubuntu box to a projector, only the desktop backgound & the sidebar is shown , the applications (powerpoint, browser) won't show at all, they are all transparent. What should i do?
<izya> where backup password irc ubuntu-ru ??
<djmatrix> hello people
<rhg135> please help with this a10-4600M with radeon hd 7600, no drivers seem to let me choose which to use
<zwindl> hello
<zwindl> anyone here
<zwindl> 有中国的吗
<lee__> hi,guys.   I have a function in bashrc  . but I can't call it as root ? How to solve the problem
<hellokevin> exit
<qin> lee__: more precise?
<qin> lee__: do you have sudo access?
<kimphill> !jp | zwindl
<ubottu> zwindl: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<rhg135> nobody knows? i don't mind running the 7600 but it does drain the battery considerably
<lee__> qin, yes.  I can call it with sudo access .I switch to root .it's invaliable
<qin> lee__: edit cron via sudo with @reboot option and use bash to detect user login
<qin> lee__: or upstart, what function?
<lee__> qin, function foo { echo  "example" }
<qin> lee__: and... above looks like alias
<Guest16628> so
<Guest16628> so
<TXRoadkill> Anyone having problems with Ubuntu 13.04 and media applications?
<TXRoadkill> I installed 13 last night, and now VLC won't launch, and Rhythmbox won't play internet streams
<wilee-nilee> TXRoadkill, Run vlc in the terminal and look for errors. Did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TXRoadkill> Except for installing KDE, I'm using a generic version of 13.04
<TXRoadkill> and I'm not using KDE as the interface
<TXRoadkill> I'm using Unity.  Keeping as generic as possible
<lee__> qin, the problem is :there is a function named foo() in the ~/.bashrc ,but when you switch to root with  command su    ,you can't  call  the  foo() functions
<wilee-nilee> TXRoadkill, Install the restricted extras for additional codecs, and report errors on vlc if needed.
<TXRoadkill> Everything was working fine until I upgraded to 13.04 yesterday
<TXRoadkill> it's not just VLC
<TXRoadkill> Rhythmbox is broken also
<wilee-nilee> TXRoadkill, Upgrades can be problematic on occasion.
<TXRoadkill> it would appear ;)
<TXRoadkill> Just wondering is anyone else had had the problem
<TXRoadkill> couldn't find anything with a Google search
<TXRoadkill> but they just offered the general release yesterday
<TXRoadkill> probably should have waited for the bugs to get sorted out
<somsip> lee__: use /etc/bash.bashrc which applies to all users?
<somsip> lee__: other possible solutions depending on what you're wanting to do http://serverfault.com/questions/177699/how-can-i-execute-a-bash-function-with-sudo
<Mikeasaurus> im installing some ninite aps, one of which is "restricted extras" and it has been installing for over 2 hours...is there anyway to see how big the file is or see if my computer is just frozen?
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, In the restricted apps is an accept fro ms fonts, ninite must have a gui or terminal tight?
<wilee-nilee> for*
<Mikeasaurus> yes
<Mikeasaurus> it has a terminal
<lee__> somsip, it woks.thx
<anj> hi
<Mikeasaurus> in terminal it just says "installing restricted extras..." but gives me no additional info
<anj> hello
<anj> please
<anj> is there anyone to help me
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, Look around for a popup to accept the msfonts
<somsip> !ask | anj
<ubottu> anj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mikeasaurus> Thank you wilee-nilee
<lee__> somsip, I find the notify-send  is unavailable  in ubuntu13.04.      notify-send -u critical   "message"    is unavailable as root
<wilee-nilee> sure
<somsip> lee__: I don't run 13.04 so I can't help you there
<qin> lee__: I do not think notify-send should be run with sudo...
<budotz> hello, the files /etc/logrotate.d/...say id put another one in there for /var/log/messages ....where do i specify it to run on specific time?
<budotz> do i need to put them in /etc/cron.daily/ instead?
<josefig> is there a way to boot a machine with the ubuntu installer disk ?
<wilee-nilee> josefig, The ISO? the disc is for booting and installing.
<wilee-nilee> or repairing, do you have a install not booting ? JoseeAntonioR
<lee__> qin, notify-send have lots of problems . zenity may be a good solutions
<josefig> wilee-nilee: yes but if for some reason the grub is not working and I want to use the ISO disc for booting the already installed ubuntu.. is it possible with the ubuntu installer disk ?
<wilee-nilee> josefig, ^^
<stercor> Where/How do I get -ldl into the make command do include the DSO in the link step?
<wilee-nilee> josefig, Heh if you were booted to the install and set up a partition for the iso you could boot it.
<wilee-nilee> with grub
<sere> Any ideas why i cant change icons or themes in fluxbox using lxappearance or ubuntu-tweak ..just switches right back to default
<wilee-nilee> josefig, You can most likely fix the installs grub with a live cd.
<josefig> ok, the ubuntu is already installed but grub is not working, so with the ubuntu installer disk, may I boot the installed ubuntu ?
<josefig> wilee-nilee, how do i do that?
<wilee-nilee> !grub | josefig
<ubottu> josefig: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Mikeasaurus> Hey wilee-nilee are these "restricted extras" drivers by any chance?
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, Codecs and msfonts
<Mikeasaurus> Ok.  is there a way to automatically have ubuntu search for driver updates?
<Mikeasaurus> The sound is horrible
<alkisg> josefig: press space to invoke the isolinux menu, then tab to edit the command line, and remove "boot=casper" and replace "root=xxx" with "root=/dev/sda1"
<wilee-nilee> mikestewart, Drivers for what?
<josefig> ok
<Mikeasaurus> I guess my soundcard/wireless network card/videocard
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, Sound card never heard of any special drivers. What release?
<Mikeasaurus> HP Pavilion zv6000
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, What ubuntu release
<Mikeasaurus> OH sorry
<Mikeasaurus> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> Mikeasaurus, Look in software updates additional drivers if you have run a update to see if any show. otherwise post what the cards are, from running lspci to find them.
<Mikeasaurus> ok thank you
<Joanet> Hi all
<Joanet> I'm trying to change the login background & logo using Ubuntu-tweak, but no luck. Also, I've copied the files to /usr/shares/backgrounds and repaired the permissions, but still no luck. Can anyone help me? I'm using Edubuntu 12.04 x64
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: hi
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: ubuntu-tweak should be able to change it correctly, i did same for 13.04
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: did you unlock to change background in ubuntu-tweak?
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: thanks for your reply. I'm trying to do it and it seems to be ok, but if I reboot it has no change
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: yes, I click on the unlock button
<Joanet> also i'm using the last version of ubuntu-tweak
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: do you know how can I check if ubuntu-tweak has made the change?
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: thats weird indeed, are you logged in as root of your system, or another user?
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: I'm using sudo
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: normally if you choose: same background as current in ubuntu-tweak, after reboot it should be changed
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: one workmate has tried it using ubuntu and it worked, but in Edubuntu is not working
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: maybe edubuntu uses another way of storing login background, not sure about that
<lucido> is there gparted on the current 13.04 install cd? I'd like to boot into live mode and resize and move some partitions before install.
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: perhaps Edubuntu has something extra than normal Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: maybe the guys from #edubuntu know it?
<alkisg> Joanet: you're not talking about edubuntu ltsp clients, are you?
<Joanet> hi alkisg
<alkisg> Hi
<Joanet> alkisg: no, I'm using the server
<alkisg> OK
<lotuspsychje> lucido: you can rezise partitions from default install, choosing 'other options'
<wilee-nilee> lucido, Yes.
<Joanet> after changing the background and logo I want to freeze the user profiles
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: ah you need to do it in root account, to make it change for all users
<Joanet> but first of all I want to do this. I think it will be a weirdness but... still no luck changing them
<lucido> lotuspsychje, the move and resize is on a partition with 700Gb of data, it isnt empty
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: other tweaks are seperate for each user
<lucido> B
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: I'm using the account created on edubuntu setup
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: try in #edubuntu perhaps
<Joanet> I tried but no much people, and no replies :( ... although I'll wait patiently :D
<Joanet> also I'm looking for forums about it
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: how about you start ubuntu-tweak from terminal, then change the background
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: maybe it will show error
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: I'll try it now... wait a minute
<kshenoy> I'm looking for a theme having a dark system bar ( menu bar ). Can someone suggest some good themes for 13.04?
<lotuspsychje> kshenoy: deviantart and gnome feel.org have loads
<RainbowW> is it possible to get rsync to do segmented downloads?
<Sanpreet> hello
<anshusanand> hello
<Sanpreet> tWhats uo
<anshusanand> i need some help
<Sanpreet> WHats up
<Sanpreet> ok
<Sanpreet> tell me
<kshenoy> lotuspsychje: Ah, I was hoping for some suggestions. But thanks anyway :)
<lotuspsychje> !ask | anshusanand
<ubottu> anshusanand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anshusanand> i would like to know whether ubuntu supports tilera processors
<Sanpreet> I donot know
<anshusanand> okk
<Sanpreet> What do you think
<lotuspsychje> kshenoy: you have default ubuntu theme as current right now?
<anshusanand> i dont know  ubuntu supports the multicore processor
<lotuspsychje> anshusanand: does tilera have 64-bit?
<kshenoy> lotuspsychje: yes. But I'm not fond of the orange highlights
<lotuspsychje> kshenoy: i used to have dark night theme or something but that long time ago
<anshusanand> lotuspsychje: its 32-bit
<lotuspsychje> !cpu
<sduncan> does this sound familiar to anyone: running 12.04, macbook pro 6,2, nvidia driver v310 - display shows only a purple screen, but plays the ubuntu sound when the unity greeter loads (nothing shows however)
<histo> !nomodeset | sduncan
<ubottu> sduncan: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<histo> anshusanand: you can run ubuntu ona 32bit machine
<anshusanand> okk.thanks
<sduncan> i've tried nomodeset before, with not much luck. perhaps i'll try again
<pyWorks_> does any one know if the #django irc is working, I couldn't get through
<histo> !mac | sduncan
<ubottu> sduncan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jaapio> hi, I have a problem with a network drive that's not mounted during boot
<histo> !alis | pyWorks_
<ubottu> pyWorks_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ben64> pyWorks_: i think you need to be registered
<histo> jaapio: how are you trying to mount it
<jaapio> histo: is in the fstab
<lotuspsychje> Joanet: anything usefull in errors?
<pyWorks_> thanks
<histo> jaapio: please post your fstab to paste.ubuntu.com so we can take a look
<jaapio> the bootlog shows an error: Failed to resolve server
<jaapio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628192/
<jaapio> but after startup i'm able to mount it with "mount -a"
<histo> jaapio: try by ip instead of hostname
<histo> jaapio: also it's possible networking isn't up when it try's to mount so you need a mount -a later on in the boot
<jaapio> histo: I think that's the case. Since when I get the login screen of KDE I have to wait a minute before I can logon. (Using LDAP from the same server)
<th0r> jaapio: do you get prompted for a password when you mount the drive after login?
<Mba7eth> guys do you know where can we get help on IRC for sphinx-doc ?
<Spaceghost> Hello.
<jaapio> th0r: no, its an nfs drive
<Spaceghost> I am having a problem and it's this:
<Spaceghost> guest-tYzA2S@space-Notebook-PC:~$ LANG=En sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nowrep/qupzilla
<Spaceghost> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<lotuspsychje> Spaceghost: login as root, not as guest
<Spaceghost> What is the problem?
<Spaceghost> I was forced to create a new account because the old had problem.
<Spaceghost> lotuspsychje: when I try it through su I have login problems.
<Spaceghost> And I don't remember have changed the password.
<Spaceghost> What I can do?
<Ben64> Spaceghost: well you can't use sudo as guest
<qin> Spaceghost: guest = no su, no sudo, period
<histo> jaapio: There are other mount options you can use i'm looking into them now.
<lotuspsychje> Spaceghost: did you loose your root login+password?
<Ben64> there is no root password
<histo> jaapio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125408/mounting-nfs-synchronously-on-boot  This may be of interest to you.
<Spaceghost> lotuspsychje: when I put "su" then I put the one password and then it fails.
<lotuspsychje> !su | Spaceghost
<ubottu> Spaceghost: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ben64> Spaceghost: you need to log in as your user, guest will not work
<jaapio> histo: tnx, I will have a look
<histo> jaapio: they are trying to mount /home like you are
<SilvereX> How do I install the open-source radeon drivers?
<Ben64> !radeon | SilvereX
<ubottu> SilvereX: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Ben64> oh you said open source
<Ben64> SilvereX: they should already be installed
<Mikeasaurus> How do I get Ubuntu to detect my wireless network?  I updated my drivers but im still having problems
<histo> Mikeasaurus: What kind of chipset and how did you "update" drivers?
<pall> I have a general IRC question, What does it mean that i have to auth to services to join a channel. It asks for a username and password, is this my current login name and password to my box
<Mikeasaurus> I guess I did an upgrade, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<histo> pall: no you register with nickserv ask in #help
<Mikeasaurus>  BCM4306 (rev 3) card
<histo> Mikeasaurus: can you pastebin the output of lspci -k
<aeon-ltd> pall: no, on this network [freenode] you register a account with email username password
<A1Recon> pall: u can set your own username so that it can be used only by u
<histo> Mikeasaurus: and sudo iwlist scan
<pall> ALL: thank you
<SilvereX> Ben64: Yeah I've heard they're bundled in with Ubuntu but I can't for the life of me find the "Additional Drivers" manager in LXDE
<A1Recon> Can I password protect the terminal of ubuntu?
<penguinman> SilvereX, try the command software-properties-gtk
<agu10^^> Hello. I have an issue. When i boot up my server the DNS port/connection gets blocked. I think iptables is not working properly. What can I do? I have flushed but every time I reboot iptables strikes back.
<histo> A1Recon: O.o  ?  they already have to login to get there.
<SilvereX> penguinman: Okay, that worked. But there's nothing listed in "Additional Drivers"
<histo> SilvereX: What are you trying to do?
<MrEmerald> I don't know if this would be the right place, but my apache2 is started, and I can go to localhost, but it won't show all my files in the www dir. I moved all these files from the windows side and put them in my ubuntu side. I restarted the server a few times already... still not showing all the files(folders)
<histo> agu10^^: still?   Add an exception for DNS in iptables
<histo> !firewall | agu10^^
<ubottu> agu10^^: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<SilvereX> histo: Install the open-source radeon drivers because I have a Radeon HD4850 and the fglrx drivers don't support that on Ubuntu 13.04
<histo> agu10^^: second link ^^
<SilvereX> But I heard the open-source drivers do work on 13.04
<histo> SilvereX: they are already installed by default
<A1Recon> OK
<A1Recon> got it
<agu10^^> histo, but i just want to have no rules! like the initial configuration
<A1Recon> I was watching a video
<histo> agu10^^: iredmail's script set your iptables to drop all incoming packets except for the the exceptions you see when you iptables --list.  You just need to add a rule for dns
<histo> agu10^^: sudo ufw allow dns
<Mikeasaurus> A1Recon I installed them as shown on the help.ubuntu.com website and it installed, then I restarted.  Now when I try to do it again it says "e: unable to locatepackage firmware-b43"
<A1Recon> histo: how did you put your name in red, like the message that you sent me just now  "<histo> A1Recon: O.o  ?  they already have to login to get there." your name's in RED
<theadmin> Is there a way to bind a key / key combination to toggle the touchpad? My laptop doesn't have a key for that :/
<RainbowW> is there a way to limit, or lift the limit, on the number of connections to sshd/sftpd from a single user, or from all users?
<theadmin> A1Recon: When someone mentions your nickname, it's highlighted for you
<Mikeasaurus> And sudo iwlist scan gives me "lo interface doesnt support scanning" and eth0 "interface doesnt support scanning"
<histo> A1Recon: because your nick is in the line
<histo> !who | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<A1Recon> !histo
<histo> Mikeasaurus: did you get your lspci -k output yet?
<histo> A1Recon: What?
<MrEmerald> I don't know if this would be the right place, but my apache2 is started, and I can go to localhost, but it won't show all my files in the www dir. I moved all these files from the windows side and put them in my ubuntu side. I restarted the server a few times already... still not showing all the files(folders)
<A1Recon> I think I got it
<SilvereX> histo: Doesn't look that way. Ugh, I think I might just wipe my PC and go back to 12.10
<Bodsda> MrEmerald: erm... are any of them web pages?
<agu10^^> histo, i think i found the rules file made by the malware i installed
<agu10^^> let me see if deleting them will help
<MrEmerald> Bodsda: All of them are, but they are separated in folders
<theadmin> SilvereX: Suggest 12.04 for more stability + longer support.
<histo> MrEmerald: /j #httpd
<MrEmerald> histo: thanks
<histo> agu10^^: just sudo ufw allow dns  ffs
<Mikeasaurus> histo I just did lspci -k output and got a bunch of options and pci acess options
<theadmin> MrEmerald: Check the permissions on them, they should be owned by www-data methinks (see what /var/www is owned by)
<MrEmerald> theadmin: Ill have a look
<histo> Mikeasaurus: yes can you please post the info the paste.ubuntu.com or use pastebinit to do so. lspci -k | pastebinit
<MrEmerald> theadmin: yeah they are owned by my windows 7 side, ill check how I can change over the perm
<Bodsda> MrEmerald: man chown
<Mikeasaurus> www.pastebin.com/WbGatjRy
<histo> Mikeasaurus: try it without typing output after lspci -k
<MrEmerald> theadmin: I found out the problem, was just the perms lol
<xlaire> how to install google chrome without knowing the exact file location of the install ?
<Mikeasaurus> www.pastebin.com/ikFquhQr
<histo> xlaire: What?
<A1Recon> A1Recon
<histo> Mikeasaurus: "lspci -k"    without quotes
<xlaire> this is the https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb of the chrome
<xlaire> without searching the internet how to locate that using terminal
<xlaire> without using*
<Mikeasaurus> my bad, www.pastebin.com/K9pD9W7W
<theadmin> xlaire: No way, I mean... Chrome is only available as that .deb. To actually find the link, you'd need to browse their site.
<xlaire> i see
<xlaire> thx
<theadmin> Ubuntu repositories provide Chromium which integrates with the system better anyway (web app support for example)
<xlaire> no idea on terms you are using
<xlaire> been 2 months now using ubuntu
<theadmin> xlaire: Search "Chromium" in the software centre, works better with Ubuntu -- clear now :P
<theadmin> ?
<xlaire> i enjoyed but i need some time to research i guess what is repositories
<xlaire> sorry i dont like to use mouse that is why i switch to ubuntu
<UbuBegin> What is the minimum reqd for installing 13.04.. I have an old lap.. Centrino 2 i think.. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop .. I searched here but cudn't find any links
<theadmin> xlaire: "Repositories" are storage of software supported by Ubuntu developers. They're quite huge. You can access them using the Software Centre, Synaptic (GUI) or apt-get, wajig (CLI)
<histo> Mikeasaurus: lspci -vnn -d 14e4:                 Does that have any output?
<xlaire> i understand now
<Mikeasaurus> No it just goes down to the next line with :~$
<theadmin> UbuBegin: As for the processor, Pentium Pro and up (i686). 512MB of RAM. But Ubuntu is *heavy* on 3D graphics, you may like Xubuntu instead.
<Mikeasaurus> wrong sorry it does
<A1Recon> ubottu
<histo> Mikeasaurus: You should be using the b43 driver not the wl driver
<Mikeasaurus> www.pastebin.com/S272Nfwa
<theadmin> UbuBegin: Xubuntu and Lubuntu generally work better on older hardwares.
<Mikeasaurus> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Mikeasaurus> Thats what I used
<xlaire> another, hope i didnt annoyed good people here: my friend just bought new laptop and i think the OS is just unix
<xlaire> does unix can connect to network and internet
<theadmin> xlaire: UNIX? That doesn't really exist anymore :P
<theadmin> xlaire: Besides that has nothing to do with Ubuntu so can't help ehre
<xlaire> do you have idea on what OS is that
<xlaire> is pure terminal
<xlaire> its* and i run like ls, i think it is something linux/unix
<xlaire> i see ok
<xlaire> np
<histo> Mikeasaurus: this issn't a usb device right?
<theadmin> xlaire: Well... There are many Linux distributions which come without a graphical interface, but uh... You can check with "uname -a" for starters and then try to cat /etc/*release
<Mikeasaurus> No
<Mikeasaurus> Its inside the lapto
<xlaire> ok thx for the command, i will try
<histo> Mikeasaurus: do you have bcmwl-kernel-source installed or brocom-sta ??? that could cause the issue
<Mikeasaurus> Not sure, how do I tell
<Mikeasaurus> I think bcmwl-kernel-source
<histo> Mikeasaurus: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<Mikeasaurus> pastebin.com/fgdbtYYX
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: hi again, I got this error : GConf WARNING : You can't use a GconfEngine that has an active Gconfclient wrapper object. Use GConfclient API instead
<Joanet> I'm looking for more info about that
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: I'm going to to a debug
<jackw> 64 bit or 32?
<jackw> what you thing about 64 bit??? faster than 32?
<Bodsda> jackw: depends on you're computer - CPU architecture and amount of RAM
<UbuBegin> theadmin, Can you watch videos,browse internet and run torrents in Lubuntu... Or it purely command based only
<ashish> hi
<ashish> everyone
<jackw> yes you can  do these under lubuntu
<theadmin> UbuBegin: No, it has a graphical interface
<Bodsda> UbuBegin: you can do all of that, Lubuntu is lxde based - iirc
<jackw> just like what you do on ubuntu they are the safe mostly
<theadmin> UbuBegin: I suggest Xubuntu though if you have to use a non-latin keyboard, Lubuntu had problems with switching last I checked :/ Well, or you could setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle us,ru # or such
<jackw> i suggest you use ubuntu
<jackw> ubuntu provides the best experience
<theadmin> jackw: (s)he stated above (s)he has older hardware (and Ubuntu is... well...)
<UbuBegin> theadmin, I just use English...
<theadmin> UbuBegin: Ah, then use whichever you prefer :D
<helmut_> hi
<jackw> if you want to real lightweight go lubuntu
<UbuBegin> jackw, it has 1/2 gig ram.. so lubuntu wud be better ..
<aeon-ltd> ^ by far
<Bodsda> UbuBegin: there are plenty of options, lubuntu is a good choice as is xubuntu, puppy, dsl, ubuntu + lightweight DE - try them out and pick whichever 'you' like
<Mikeasaurus> you still here histo?
<UbuBegin> Bodsda, Are all of COTS products ?? I dont want to sit down and configure stuffs
<Bodsda> UbuBegin: cots?
<himanshu_linux> hi , i have download ubuntu 13.04 , and now i want to just replace my existing ubuntu 12.04 . Is there any safer way to replace it without losing files  ???
<somsip> himanshu_linux: backup first
<UbuBegin> Bodsda, I mean Of the shelf usuage... No config needed.. And installing of now s/w shld be easy like ubuntu also
<Bodsda> UbuBegin: ubuntu is one of the most pre-configured distro's - but it may also be worth checking out Mint, not sure what their recommended specs are though
<theadmin> UbuBegin: Ubuntu and all of the officially supported derivatives (Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu) are pretty much out-of-the-box, no configuring is required
<theadmin> !coc | Bodsda do not recommend unsupported distributions
<ubottu> Bodsda do not recommend unsupported distributions: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<marandi> hi guys , i just downloaded 13.04 ! if i mout the iso file and add it as repository in software source , can i upgrade my 12.04 without any problem ?
<Bodsda> theadmin: seriously, don't bother
<theadmin> marandi: You can't skip releases
<himanshu_linux> somsip : i have lots of files . how to backup them to different place? and by back up you mean to transfer to different drive or is there way ?
<theadmin> marandi: You'd have to upgrade to 12.10 first, or reinstall from scratch
<marandi> theadmin: im sorry , my mistake i have 12.10 in my laptop
<theadmin> marandi: Ah. Then it is recommended to upgrade by using the update manager. I'm actually not sure if upgrading from DVD is supported anymore.
<theadmin> marandi: Should be, though, you'd get a pop-up asking if you want to upgrade when you insert the media
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: I think I have the problem
<auronandace> marandi: boot the media and run the installer and it will offer to upgrade 12.10 to 13.04
<marandi> theadmin: great , let me check it ! just one more question , should i mount iso file as CDROM label to able add it in software source ?!
<somsip> himanshu_linux: rsync or cp with the correct params to keep all permissions etc. See !backup. You need to copy them away from the source partition that is being written to be safe
<theadmin> marandi: Listen to auronandace, it seems he knows how it's done
<himanshu_linux> somsip : ok
<marandi> auronandace: ok , great but im not able to write the iso on the disk ! my driver is broken , i want to use iso file
<somsip> himanshu_linux: not source partition...I mean target partition that the upgrader will write to
<auronandace> marandi: i don't know how but i know grub can boot from iso files, sorry i can't help you with that
<Joanet> lotuspsychje: When I use ubuntu-tweak on normal ubuntu, it wrote change on /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/50_unity-greeter.gschema.override, but it seems Edubuntu uses other file
<nahuel_> plese i need enter to the spanish chanel, thanks
<Bodsda> nahuel_: /j #ubuntu-es
<nahuel_> thanks
<himanshu_linux> somsip : hmm got it
<theadmin> marandi: Install "grml-rescueboot", place the ISO file in /boot/grml and run "sudo update-grub"
<marandi> theadmin: wow .. :D !
<marandi> auronandace: its alright , thanks btw !
<SweetPlum> Wait, did that automatically divert me to the ##matlab channel when I clicked the other one?
<SweetPlum> That's clever.
<theadmin> SweetPlum: This is #ubuntu
<SweetPlum> True enough. :)
<histo> Mikeasaurus: remove the bcmwl-kernel-source package... sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<histo> Mikeasaurus: and the sta package if you have it sudo apt-get remove broadcom-sta
<histo> Mikeasaurus: then if you have the b43 firmware you should be good to go after restart
<Mikeasaurus> awesome, thank you histo
<Mikeasaurus> unable to locate broadcom-sta
<BigFist> is there  some bug in recent update for 13.04? Suddenly I cannot set launcher entry properties.  I can get proper entry object (python), i can call set_property, but there is no visible effect whatsoever
<Mikeasaurus> histo you are my hero, it works!
<waseem_> Hi. This answer, ask ubuntu, talks about how to have gnome-terminal start bash as a login shell http://askubuntu.com/a/40313. This however requires that I use GUI to check that option. I'm sshed on a remote server and can't forward X locally. Is there a way I could do the same from CLI?
<gartral> alright, I'm frustrated.. I have half a dozen USB thumbdrives i'm trying to format and for each one, no matter what settings or port I use, i get an error similar to these http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628310/ shortly before gparted barfs.. I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 with kernel 3.5.0-27-lowlatency
<histo> Mikeasaurus: np
<wilee-nilee> gartral, Do you have them unmounted?
<A1Recon> I want to Dual Boot my system with Win7 (Preinstalled) and Ubuntu. I have made a bootable thumb drive using UNetBootin, and I used CHKDSK command in the Win7 and the drive is fine.
<A1Recon> I am ready to shrink the volume to somewhere around 20GB
<A1Recon> and I am following this http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<A1Recon> But what use is GParted??
<gartral> wilee-nilee: yes
<BluesKaj> windows needs a bit more than 20G
<A1Recon> BluesKj I mean for Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> 2-g for / , A1Recon?
<gartral> BluesKaj: Blasphamy, Windows doesn't need more than 20 gigs as long as you cut out all the bloat, including the localizations you'll never use.
<BluesKaj> err 20
<A1Recon> Windows and the rest software get around 55GB
<BluesKaj> gartral, let's not debate that here
<A1Recon> I have 931 Gb for storage
<gartral> BluesKaj: fair enough
<A1Recon> *GB
<A1Recon> So guys what use is GParted??
<A1Recon> Cant I just specify which drive to install in?
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup all :D, here to support and be supported.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Altimeter: GParted is alright, I suppose, but its definition of gb differs from both the installer and nautilus
<theadmin> A1Recon: Sure you can, GParted has no relationship to installation most of the time (all partitioning can be done from the installer), it's there to modify existing installations (resize,  move, delete partitions)
<A1Recon> threadmin: got it
<gartral> wilee-nilee: what's weird is, I'm only getting these errors with usb flash drives, I have a bunch of other things connected through usb on this machine, including a scanner, webcam, my usual mouse and keyboard, and my wifi card..
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, YOu can build partitions in gparted or with using the something other manual install. YOu will use the manual anyway to point the install to a HD, and make sure grub goes to that HD's mbr.
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, for ubuntu are you going to  create a /home partition or just one / for the whole OS? Yes , ubiquity installer will give partitoning options when you run the install media.
<yeehi> chromium is a bit wild on raring 64bit. I have 3 tabs open, and am leaving it alone. Then I notice that Chromium is using 1.9 GB of memory! and the cpu usage for chromium is up to 40% or more... what is going on?
<wilee-nilee> gartral, I have a number of usb connects as well, however I would consider that if getting errors. I don't really recognize the errors.
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: I highly suggest a separat /home
<A1Recon> separate partition for Ubuntu
<gartral> wilee-nilee: i'm afraid i don't quite understand what you mean
<wilee-nilee> gartral, In?
<BluesKaj> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<A1Recon> In http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony it says"Experienced Linux geeks might be wondering where the swap space is going—but don't worry, we'll create one, just not in its own partition." BluesKaj What is the merits/demerits of doing this?
<gartral> wilee-nilee: your last post x.x
<nobitanobi> Hi guys. Any suggestions on how to check which program/process is consuming my bandwith?
<BluesKaj> !partition | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<qin> yeehi: of flash? test in text only mode?
<llutz> A1Recon: if you use a swap-file, you cannot hibernate (with default settings). but hibernation + dualbooting is not advised anyways
<yeehi> hi, qin - how do i test flash? in text only mode?
<bazhang> nobitanobi, top or htop in terminal
<bazhang> nobitanobi, you need to install htop
<bazhang> !info htop | nobitanobi
<ubottu> nobitanobi: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 185 kB
<yeehi> ah, qin, in system monitor, it was indicating memory 1.9 Gb
<qin> yeehi: open 3 site which do not use any flash, or disable flash plugin
<nobitanobi> bazhang, I mean NET bandwith
<A1Recon> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<qin> nobitanobi: iftop
<wilee-nilee> gartral, If you have a number of usb's plugged in: "I have a bunch of other things connected through usb on this machine, including a scanner, webcam, my usual mouse and keyboard, and my wifi card" you might unplug what is not needed, to format a usb to see if you have success. Are you using gparted to unmout the usb's?
<theadmin> yeehi: ...Flash is much of a graphical browser plugin. That, and I don't know of any text-only browser which'd support NPAPI.
<BluesKaj> A1Recon,  a swap partition is usually fsarer than a swap file , but it's hard to tell
<yeehi> ah, ok, i will try that
<bazhang> nobitanobi, another top then iftop
<BluesKaj> err faster
<nobitanobi> bazhang, thanks
<bazhang> !info iftop | nobitanobi
<ubottu> nobitanobi: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-3 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 105 kB
<nobitanobi> qin, thanks
<yeehi> i am not using flash on the pages in chromium i have open.
<bazhang> nobitanobi, if you want to shape it , look at trickle/wondershaper
<bazhang> !info trickle | nobitanobi
<ubottu> nobitanobi: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<nobitanobi> thanks guys
<nobitanobi> really appreaciate
<gartral> wilee-nilee: ahh, i've tried that too, with the exact same result, and my system won't try to automount these flashdrives as they don't even have partition tables yet
<nobitanobi> I have a feeling that some process just wakes up and kills my bandwith
<A1Recon> !info trickle  !PartitionManager !GParted What is all this??
<ubottu> '!PartitionManager' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<A1Recon> Sorry for being a noob
<ntzrmtthihu777> you can get info from the bot with !commands
<A1Recon> ok
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ntzrmtthihu777> etc etc
<qin> !bot > ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777, please see my private message
<qin> ntzrmtthihu777: sorry...
<ntzrmtthihu777> simple questions, instructions, and info are all available
<A1Recon> !caps
<ntzrmtthihu777> qin: its cool.
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<A1Recon> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: if you wanna experiment enter a pm with ubottu , don't flood the channel.
<A1Recon> ok
<gartral> wilee-nilee: this might be a little more helpful, as it proves that there's only one device throwing errors.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628379/
<BluesKaj> well , back to bed  , it's late
<gartral> wilee-nilee: it goes through several resets before it's actually read by the system
<wilee-nilee> gartral, The sandisk? They have a firmware that is problematic, can be removed I think from windows.
<gartral> wilee-nilee: some are sandisk, some are pny, others are no-name generic.. all throw that 110 error
<melita> vos dias
<melita> vou dar una volta
<melita> ??
<melita> hasta logo
<melita> quit, exit
<wilee-nilee> gartral, I have never had a usb problem except for one sandisk, not sure really.
<A1Recon> That recursive remove command ..... Does it remove all files in every partition of my computer
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: what command.
<qin> A1Recon: man rm; but "-r" is used with caution in every command, obviously
<melita> -r
<melita> what
<melita> ¿
<melita> chao
<melita> hasta logo
<qin> !esp | melita
<llutz> !es | melita
<ubottu> melita: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<theadmin> A1Recon: rm -r removes everything from a directory. Obviously, if you specify the directory as /, then everything will be removed, that you have access to that is.
<gustav> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<gustav> :O
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: not entirely true. even if you do sudo rm -r /, it will not scrag everything unless you set the --no-preserve-root flag
<melita> -e /home/melita/.xchat2/key
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Let's not tell people how to ruin their systems, they tend to complain afterwards :P
<melita> bindings.conf
<qin> some saying dd is more effective than rm
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777  rm -rf does  it delete every file from all partitions??
<A1Recon>  
<ntzrmtthihu777> all new folk: under no circumstance do you issue the above command :P
<melita> quint
<melita> quit
<melita> exit
<melita> saida
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: just use gparted to delet the partion if that's what your're trying to do.
<qin> melita: please "/"
<melita> "/"
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: yeah, lets not tell them how to fork bomb themselves either
<A1Recon> ntzrmtthihu777 no iam asking in general
<melita> sam
<ntzrmtthihu777> melita: como /quit
<quick-> hi , Would any onw tell me how can i upgrade to 13.04  from 12.04 LTS . dp-release upgrade isn't working as the setting is to only upgrade from an LTs to another LTS. I dont have access to GUI . Please help.
<researcher123> I cant run the command update-manager-d fromm command line. I want 2 upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: rm -rf will remove everything in the specified directory, don't think you cna use it on a partition directly.
<Ntemis> i would recommend to you to stick to LTS
<ntzrmtthihu777> researcher123: quick-: I concur with Ntemis
<qin> A1Recon: man young yedi will guide you, man man; asking such questions provokes starange reactions in the channel ;)
<wilee-nilee> quick-, software sources updates, choose for any new version, and you will have to go through 12.10 to get to raring.
<Ntemis> ntzrmtthihu777: ty
<ubuntu> LERI
<ubuntu> ?
<wilee-nilee> quick-, the upgrades will show in the update-manager
<Guest41768> ah te ubuntu
<quick-> Ntemis: I too want to stick to LTS but it's not booting up i dont know . It stops at checking the battery state.
<A1Recon> qin What??
<ntzrmtthihu777> quick-: ahh, I had dealt with this before.
<Ben64> quick-: well thats a horse of a different color
<Ntemis> so? install fresh
<qin> !man | A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Ntemis> be sure to use .2
<wilee-nilee> quick-, Don't upgrade a broken OS.
<quick-> wilee-nilee:  Thanks but i know that and how do i do it in command line.
<qin> A1Recon: fairly, the quickest way to learn linux
<ntzrmtthihu777> quick-: and this time use a separate /home partition :P
<quick-> ntzrmtthihu777:  How did you fix it ?
<Ntemis> lol
<ntzrmtthihu777> quick-: by reinstalling XD
 * ntzrmtthihu777 is known as the "separate /home paladin"
<quick-> ntzrmtthihu777:  Dont worry i have acces to my data :D
<wilee-nilee> quick-, I never upgrade distros, so like you would have to look on the web.
<quick-> wilee-nilee:  okay . Thanks for help :D
<A1Recon> thanks qin
<GN> any one knows how to setup project management system in ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> dunno what that is, sorry :P
<GN> my mean is project management software
<ntzrmtthihu777> like ide's?
<quick-> GN : You can use redmine
<GN> any other please
<qin> GN: you mean colaboration?
<GN> just project management with git & bugtraking
<ntzrmtthihu777> honestly I do all my dev work with gedit and a terminal :P
<GN> so just use SDKs & a editor
<himanshu_linux> hi was using startup usb to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 ... but my upgrade option is disabled !! .. here is the Screenshot of it.  Help me
<ntzrmtthihu777> check your software center settings, and reconsider jumping ship.
<epic> is there a way to install libdb4.8 on 13.04?
<quick->  himanshu_linux : where's the screenshot  ?
<himanshu_linux> ohh http://imagebin.org/256264 ..sorry
<GN> thank you
<himanshu_linux> quick- : why is it disabled ??
<ntzrmtthihu777> hell yeah! modified some debs and got gedit free of zeitgeist :D
<GN> there is some kind of incompitibily<himanshu_linux>
<himanshu_linux> what !!
<zvacet> himanshu_linux: I don´t think you can skip version upgrade to 12.10 then 13.04 or fresh install of 13.04
<quick-> himanshu_linux: What do you actually want to do ?
<GN> == himanshu_linux note above
<himanshu_linux> quick- : i want to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, for a question for you experts: how do you prevent the upgrading of a package you custom rolled yourself?
<llutz> !hold | ntzrmtthihu777
<moppers> ntzrmtthihu777, synaptic and lock version number
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: set it on hold
<qin> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankya
<moppers> ntzrmtthihu777, is this nautilus? :-)
<ntzrmtthihu777> no, its gedit and a few related debs
<ntzrmtthihu777> I'm on xubuntu, so I gotta thunar
<moppers> dont go to, can install nautilus on xubuntu :)
<moppers> *got
<zvacet> ntzrmtthihu777: it is the same lock version in synaptic  :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> moppers: I rather like thunar now, lol. I've got an advanced version that enables tabbed browsing
<qin> ntzrmtthihu777: use nano, it froze decade ago
<Moreece> 12.04 vs 13.04 (should I upgrade my relatively old laptop)
<Moreece> ?
<Moreece> had to downgrade from 12.10 as unity killed it
<llutz> Moreece: does 12.04 work for you, any issues?
<ntzrmtthihu777> qin: I do, from time to time, but I like to gedit for some nifty plugins.
<Moreece> back down to 12.04 (switching between unity n gnome)
<ntzrmtthihu777> Moreece: xubuntu 12.04, I recommnend.
<Moreece> only issue llutz is my wifi card
<Moreece> disconnects randomly from wlan
<Moreece> think I need to install priorerty drivers
<Moreece> it really sucks cause my downloads etc get halted
<Moreece> ubuntu wants to relogin each time to the wifi
<Moreece> blerk!
<quick-> himanshu_linux: I dont know but you can upgrade using the do-release-upgrade if you have access to internet
<llutz> Moreece: if it is a common problem, check if its solved with 13.04. else stay with 12.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> thankya, got a locked version of gedit without zeitgeist now :D
<quick-> Moreece:  Thats not the problem with your wifi card
<ntzrmtthihu777> alrighty, this is more of a generic linux question: anyone can help a bit with building an x11 cursor theme?
<llutz> ntzrmtthihu777: there is a gimp-plugin for that (all i know about it)
<agu10^^> how do i turn on eth1 after eth0 is working?
<Ben64> agu10^^: ifup eth1
<agu10^^> ubuntu@ip-10-0-0-128:~$ sudo ifup eth1
<agu10^^> sudo: unable to resolve host ip-10-0-0-128
<agu10^^> Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<agu10^^> Ben64, ^
<Moreece> good firewall application for ubuntu?
<Ben64> agu10^^: uh, what did you do to your hostname
<llutz> agu10^^: ifup/ifdown only work with interfaces being configured in /etc/network/interfaces (ifupdown)
<Ben64> !ufw | Moreece
<ubottu> Moreece: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<bazhang> !info gufw | Moreece
<ubottu> Moreece: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.04.0-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 1178 kB
<contrapunctus> Good afternoon, folks. If I run 'sudo ufw status', it is enabled alright, but I get "WARN: / is world writable! WARN: / is group writable!". Tried verifying that by opening a file browser and making a new folder in /...and it worked -_- How on earth did this happen (I don't mess around with permissions =\ ) and what can I do to fix it?
<llutz> contrapunctus: sudo chmod 755 /
<Ben64> Contexual: paste the output of "ls -lad /"
<Moreece> thanks ubottu
<Moreece> thanks ben64
<contrapunctus> llutz, that's fine, but wouldn't that mean that all subdirectories (and, gulp, files) are insecure too?
<llutz> contrapunctus: no
<Ben64> contrapunctus: possibly
<llutz> contrapunctus: check it , ls -ld /*/
<ntzrmtthihu777> frak, anyone know a gnome-look support channel?
<contrapunctus> That command did make the error go away. llutz, what is that supposed to show?
<llutz> contrapunctus: th permissions/ownership of the "toplevel" /dirs
<llutz> contrapunctus: which usually are 755 (excep tmp, lost+found)
<Ben64> root, and proc
<llutz> sys
<Ben64> sys is 755
<llutz> 555 here
<Ben64> weird
<contrapunctus> llutz, Ben64, I don't see numbers.
<contrapunctus> I see stuff like drwxr-xr-x for /bin/
<llutz> contrapunctus: rwxr-xr-x = 755
<llutz> !permissions | contrapunctus
<ubottu> contrapunctus: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<contrapunctus> Thank you, llutz. Then, it's 755 for everything except lost+found and root (drwx), and tmp (drwxrwxrwt).
<llutz> contrapunctus: shoudl be fine then
<llutz> should*
<contrapunctus> Thank you, llutz, Ben64.
<heneusl_pay> How do I lower the transmission strenth of the wireless on Ubuntu?
<heneusl_pay> hey
<mman> i'm build some .deb packages and created a repository. When trying to install i get the following msg :Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<mman>  tivsm-full : Hängt ab von: tivsm-dep32:any (>= 6.4.0-1)
<mman> Basically it says that the package doesnt satisfy the dependencies.. what does exactly that mean?
<ravi_> doublexstudios
<heneusl_pay> hey ravi_
<heneusl_pay> How do I lower the transmission strenth of the wireless on Ubuntu 12?
<ntzrmtthihu777> mman: you need something installed, but it is not. you could fix it by running sudo apt-get -f install
<heneusl_pay> damit!
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | heneusl_pay
<ubottu> heneusl_pay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<llutz> heneusl_pay: "man iwconfig"  sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower xx              if your device accepts that setting
<heneusl_pay> iwconfig is for intel chipsets I recall
<llutz> its not
<bazhang> heneusl_pay, thats not correct
<heneusl_pay> well thats why its iw intel wireless
<llutz> heneusl_pay: stop telling nonsense
<mattia> hello
<sh_> hello
<mman> ntzrmtthihu777: i tried already apt-get -f install but it doesnt work
<heneusl_pay>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted.
<snuggl> heneusl_pay: you need to be root
<heneusl_pay> I guess the driver doesnt support iwconfig
<snuggl> ah, that might be the case too yes
<llutz> and not all devices accept all settings
<heneusl_pay> snuggl: oh sudo, now it works
<mman> i found what the problem is, one package is for 32bit machines. How can install it on a 64bit? I google it and it says use "multiarch" but.. how do i do it?
<riz0n> I have Ubuntu Server with bind DNS. From my understanding, any time the "db" files for a zone are updated, bind9 has to be restarted. Is this completely neccessary? Is there an easier way to have bind9 automatically reload database files?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<heneusl_pay> damit!
<heneusl_pay> whats all of this netsplit crap
<moko_> hi!
<heneusl_pay> brb
<druedan> could someone help me with dual booting ubunto in my win7 machine? I just need to know which and what size partitions i must create in order to use the ubunto for basic fiddeling arround with, nothing big...
<sazawal> I wrote a script to end a python script on system shutdown/restart. But it seems that the terminal window(guake in my case) is killed before the kill command of the script is executed. How to fix it?
<moko_> hey druedan, i'd suggest making 3 partitions, one for ram swap, which should be double your ram size, one for root, min10gb, i use 20gb, and one for your home, which is basically all your files, ext4 is the filesystem to choose
<ntzrmtthihu777> druedan: you don't need too much space for ubuntu. I set a 16gb root myself, but you could likely get away with 8.
<moko_> druedan, ntzrmtthihu777 , ye the root partitions basically limits the amount of apps you can install, you can always resize the partition. it all depends on how much apps you're planning on using
<ironhalik> I've got a problem - my X220 lappy has an issue on raring - the touchpad (clickpad) is extremely choppy - it moves ok, but trying to click on something ends with the cursor jumping around. It works ok on Fedora 18 (same as original windows installation).
<ntzrmtthihu777> moko_: yep. honeslty I've not even half-wayed my root yet, and I've got allota apps and dev libraries installed. granted I'm using lightweight xubuntu but still.
<druedan> what about the /home partition? what does it consist of?
<ntzrmtthihu777> druedan: /home is like your C:\Users folder
<mac_nibblet> How do i use resolvconf to set my nameservers ?
<druedan> how much space does it ussually take up?
<llutz> !resolv.conf | mac_nibblet
<ubottu> mac_nibblet: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<mac_nibblet> llutz: my dns server is so slow i cannot access any sites
<mac_nibblet> our stupid ISP
<moko_> ntzrmtthihu777, I ran out of my 10gb only after one month of usage, got a lot of demanding apps though, such as netbeans, blender, gimp..
<mac_nibblet> so i cant read that information
<ntzrmtthihu777> druedan: I have a full ubuntu install, so its more to me. But it contains your personal stuffs, like config files, music, pictures, etc.
<moko_> druedan, the home partition is your documents, your downloads, it consists of only what you save or create there
<druedan> can't i just save all that in root though?
<llutz> mac_nibblet: as a temporary workaround, add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to "/etc/resolv.conf". then read the info and do it "right" ;)
<llutz> druedan: you can, separat home just makes upgrading/reinstalling a bit easier in some cases
<moko_> druedan, you could, but it would defeat the purpose of root, which is that of an admin
<moko_> llutz, have you upgraded to 13.04 yet?
<llutz> no, why should i
<wooo> Hey please someone tell me how file system check if a particular file is file or directory in linux. Basically how the isDirectory function is implemented?
<moko_> llutz, well the UEFI is one reason imho
<llutz> moko_: this old notebook doesn't suppor UEFI
<llutz> support
<druedan> and is it possible for me to for example share my D: drive with both Operating systems, and use it in ubunto as /home?
<moko_> llutz, right, i'm just a bit angsty about running the update, not sure if it will mess up my setup
<moko_> druedan, you can access all your drives from ubuntu
<llutz> moko_: then don't update if you dont really miss something
<moko_> llutz, i'd do it for UEFI, so i could double boot with win8
<druedan> then i don't really need to create a /home partition and use D: which is my files only no os drive as /home?
<moko_> what is the filesystem on your D partition?
<moko_> NTFS?
<druedan> yeah
<Meisyou> need for speed
<Meisyou> I dont have any partitions
<llutz> moko_: doesn't 12.04 have UEFI-support? i'm not very versed with that, using it at home but not for dual-boot. There i just use an "efibootmgr" entry booting the kernel directly
<Meisyou> What to do
<qin> druedan: you rather want to have /home, and eventualy use links to ms partition
<moko_> druedan, ubuntu does support reading NTFS, but it sounds a bit fishy to me
<Ben64> shouldn't use ntfs for /home
<llutz> it also support ntfs-writing
<Meisyou> Fuck yu
<moko_> llutz, it does, but it doesn't support secure boot
<ezra-s> wow
<Meisyou> Iamtoolegittoquit
<qin> moko_: nor permissions...
<llutz> moko_: oh ok, fortunately i don't have to deal with that. so good luck, make a backup and run...
<Meisyou> Fack yu ell
<DJones> Meisyou: Stop that
<moko_> qin, excuse me?
<llutz> !ops | Meisyou
<ubottu> Meisyou: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<druid> Hello
<moko_> llutz, i'll think i'll postpone it until after the exams, can't afford to have it go south on me atm
<druid> I'm running an openvpn client on an archlinux and everything goes out through the tunnel once it's connected which is unsatisfying for me as i only want to use the vpn to surf with chromium (and not firefox, which must connect directly to the internet)
<qin> moko_: sorry, wrong tab
<Ben64> llutz: don't always need to !ops, especially after one responds already :)
<DJones> Meisyou: This is a support channel, please keep the comments family friendly
<llutz> Ben64: which i realized while pressing <enter<
<druid> replace arch by ubuntu, i have to get this to work on both
<druid> I basically want to do the equivalancy of a ssh -D, using openvpn. I'm really intersted in an explanation or a complete tutorial that i havn't found util no... Thanks in advance
<druid> I have looked at the documentation and i don't understand how to do that... Can someone help me?
<ezra-s> druid, use ssh tunneling with a dynamic tunnel , configure chrome to use that tunnel
<sazawal> I wrote a script to end a python script on system shutdown/restart. But it seems that the terminal window(guake in my case) is killed before the kill command of the script is executed. How to fix it?
 * moko_ goes to get some coffee
<druid> ezra-s: that's what i used to do, but i can't anymore as we've been move to a new LAN where "-D" is filtered.
<druid> *moved
<ezra-s> druid, mmm... I believe you are mistaken, or maybe I'm ignorant. -D and ssh are different layers, you can filter out ssh, but not -D in my knowledge
<subthalamus> this is driving me nuts; trying to troubleshoot sound not working remotely on a relative's box
<subthalamus> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ef3c7c78743527c451a6cb433f0584c019d64c9a
<subthalamus> sound working fine and they use it a lot, but after playing something for a couple hours one day, the sound just quit
<gustav> Aaaaaaaaaaa. Exim won't allow me to connect with STARTTLS. I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Exim4
<gustav> Thunderbird says it's not "advertising" STARTTLS.
<druid> ezra-s: i didn't think it was possible, but it is... I can ssh normally but when i try to ssh -D as i didd before it doesn't work... the browser says it can't contact the proxy. They prolly do DPI... :(
<subthalamus> shouldn t raring have pulseaudio installed by default?
<ggherdov> hi all. Just upgraded 12.10 ---> 13.04 and my system is in a broken state. Can somebody have a look at this and give me an hint on what to do? http://bpaste.net/show/nsPo7QYQUaj1Tv0sG5vQ/
<ezra-s> druid, but the proxy is your localhost (aka 127.0.0.1) which is using the ssh connectiong and can't be filtered out, how can a firewall determine if you are using a tunnel of any type inside ssh?
<subthalamus> ggherdov: did u try "sudo apt-get -f install xorg" ? as it suggests?
<ezra-s> druid, what's DPI?
<druid> Deep packet inspection
<ezra-s> druid, ummm, interesting, do you configure chrome to use 127.0.0.1 1080 ?
<Anubis> ggherdov: did you tried sudo apt-get -f install without specifying any package ?
<ggherdov> subthalamus: as shown in the pastebin, I did it. Anubis not, doing it
<druid> I connect it to 9050 but that shouldn't change anything
<druid> i'll give it a try, just in case.
<llutz> gustav: and, does your exim advertise STARTTLS?
<subthalamus> ggherdov: the pastebin does not show u doing -f as far as I see...
<gustav> llutz: Not on the greeting.
<llutz> gustav: you should check the config then
<ggherdov> subthalamus: ah sorry my bad. I didn't understand you suggestion.
<gustav> llutz: There are a zillion configs, not even sure which one does what.
<ggherdov> subthalamus: Anubis: sorry for the noise. "-f" made the trick. Kudos to Ubuntu error messages.
<llutz> gustav: you use split.configs?
<subthalamus> yay
<gustav> llutz: Yep.
<subthalamus> can anybody tell me what module should be loaded for an onboard ICH - SiS SI7012 sound card?
<LinuxNewbish> good day , im have a problem regarding the booting of Ubuntu 12.10 when i dual boot it with win8 it doesnt show me the window where i choise between Ubuntu or Win8  please help
<ezra-s> druid, I found that sometimes if you are not specific about the local ip you could get weird problems, so I always be specific just in case -D 127.0.0.1:1080
<LinuxNewbish> and install it side by side with win8
<llutz> gustav: how did you check if it advertieses or not?
<gustav> llutz: telnet host 587 + wait.
<ezra-s> druid, and even so... connecting to 127.0.0.1:1080 should always work, what would happen if firewalled is a timeout trying to reach destination I bet
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I have a 500 gb external usb drive with 150 gb free, is it possible to create a new encrypted ext4 (or better) partition AND move data to it from the old ntfs partition into so I can make the entire drive encrypted?
<Anubis> ggherdov: don't worry. you will receive this message when you install some package that doesn't meet the dependencies requirments
<subthalamus> how can I determine which sound card jacks are detected and which one is used for what through software?
<llutz> gustav: grep -ri tls_advertise /etc/exim...../conf.d/*
<paulcsiki> hello everyone
<llutz> gustav: use correct config path
<paulcsiki> I have a production server on ubuntu server lts 12.04 with 512mb of swap and I would like to increase it to 2GB
<Ben64> paulcsiki: how much ram?
<paulcsiki> I would like some help to know where I need to place the new swap image, since it has to be visible on the boot
<llutz> paulcsiki: create a 1.5GB swapfile, add it as swap
<paulcsiki> ben64: I have 4GB of ram
<gustav> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628613/
<Ben64> paulcsiki: yeah what llutz says should work, but if you're actually going to be using that much swap, it's not very good
<paulcsiki> I worry about placing it on the root fs since it might not be mounted at that point at boot. I don't know how boot works
<paulcsiki> I have now 512mb of swap and it's 97% in use
<llutz> gustav: have you checked the logs for any errors?
<Ben64> paulcsiki: thats not good
<gustav> llutz: Nothing getting logged what I can see.
<Ben64> paulcsiki: how are you using so much memory?
<gustav> llutz: So yes.
<ezra-s> druid, also note.. chrome proxy implementation is different from firefox's, I think chrome uses system configuration, for me and use of tunneling I always get better results using firefox and for advanced configuring and multitunneling I use foxy proxy extention, and I leave chrome for direct internet browsing
<paulcsiki> ben64: I have an email server (zimbra) on it
<sikilpaake> i got this error while compiling the latest version of lftp (during make):  'setupterm' was not declared in this scope   ..how can i fix this?
<paulcsiki> ben64: you think that there are some memory leaks?
<Ben64> paulcsiki: email servers don't take very much...
<llutz> gustav: *.crt/.key are ok, permissions are fine?
<paulcsiki> ben64: you think I should reboot the machine?
<Ben64> paulcsiki: maybe top or htop to see what is using all the memory?
<gustav> llutz: Should they be owned by Debian-exim?
<gustav> Eh...
<llutz> gustav: if that is the user exim runs as, yes
<Ben64> paulcsiki: for comparison... i have a lot of stuff running on my server, and its using less than 1GB right now
<gustav> Eh... exim is running as a non-existant user. But how?
<paulcsiki> ben64: http://pastebin.com/01QK0apa
<llutz> gustav: well, the user should exist...
<druid> ezra-s: didn't change anything to use the 1080 port. The issue comes from network filtering, not from anything else... it worked before we moved to that new network. Thanks for your help anyways :)
<Ben64> paulcsiki: wow... java and mysql are using a lot
<druid> (and i use foxyproxy)
<gustav> llutz: It did but ps reported it in digits, not the name in /etc/passwd.
<paulcsiki> I have another zimbra email server with 4GB of ram but it's using 100mb of swap but 5-6GB of ram
<paulcsiki> 6GB of ram the other server not 4
<paulcsiki> ben64: a reboot would fix it, you believe that increasing the swap memory is not needed?
<Ben64> paulcsiki: it's just not a good solution. hard drives are slow, and swapping memory in and out is a big performance hit
<LinuxNewbish> good day , im have a problem regarding the booting of Ubuntu 12.10 when i dual boot it with win8 it doesnt show me the window where i choise between Ubuntu or Win8  please help
<LinuxNewbish> and install it side by side with win8
<gustav> llutz: How do I know if it's advertising? I looked at another server that's OK and it doesn't mention STARTTLS.
<paulcsiki> ben64: what would you recommend me to do, I am a novice in these sort of things
<Ben64> paulcsiki: i'd suggest finding out why java and mysql are using so much memory
<ntzrmtthihu777> LinuxNewbish: I wish I could help, but I genuinely don't know a thing about dual on eufi and quite frankly don't think win8 is worth the disc its burned on.
<paulcsiki> ben64: I will show you the other production email server, maybe it will help you understand the normal usage
<llutz> gustav: telnet server.whatever.com 25    then "ehlo server.whatever.com" then there should be a line "250-STARTTLS" coming
<ezra-s> druid, can you scp any file to the machine you want to access for a tunnel?
<sikilpaake> i got this error while compiling the latest version of lftp (during make):  'setupterm' was not declared in this scope   ..how can i fix this?
<paulcsiki> ben64: http://pastebin.com/dz1Nmr1V
<gustav> llutz: Ah. No STARTTLS from my server. Bummer.
<paulcsiki> ben64: the last paste represents an email server that has about 500% more load than the first one
<LinuxNewbish> i am with you ntzrmtthihu777  that is why i want to switch and learn Linux
<LinuxNewbish> thanks anyway mate
<gustav> llutz: Any more ideas? I changed the permissions for crt and key but nothing changed.
<llutz> gustav: did you restart exim after the change?
<gustav> llutz: Yep.
<llutz> gustav: no ideas, sorry
<llutz> gustav: you could try to increase exims log-verbosity (debug-level, if it has such) to get more verbose logs. maybe it gives an idea
<tripweed> is there somekind of client that I can load on my buntu box which updates a dynamic dns host, so I can always find my buntu box via the internet (dynamic ip of dsl keeps switching)
<xzcvczx> tripweed: there are a few
<gustav> llutz: I'll look.
<EkielZan> hi guys! I need a guru
<xzcvczx> tripweed: which service do you use?
<xzcvczx> EkielZan: good to know
<gustav> llutz: # uncomment this for debugging <- heurheur
<EkielZan> i want to turn off two extended monitor with a command line like vbetool or similar but i'm just able to swith one off
<anjay> Hello everyone , I just set a cron mession. But is didn't work!this is the code : * * * * * scrot '%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S.png' -e 'mv $f /media/286487BE64878CEE/ScreenShot'
<anjay> who can help me !!!!
<jrib> anjay: % has special meaning in crontab (read « man 5 crontab »).  You should escape them
<anjay> * * * * * scrot ~/Pictures/2.png  but this is not work either
<jrib> anjay: don't use ~.  Use $HOME intsead
<anjay> * * * * * date >> /media/286487BE64878CEE/ScreenShot/date.txt  This is work fine...
<jrib> anjay: ok
<Noggo> hello
<anjay> I just want to capture the screen in every minus
<jrib> anjay: I told you what to do
<Joanet> Hi all again. Now I'm trying to create a user profile template using /etc/skel, but I don't know how to copy the launcher bar to the template. Can anyone help me?
<tripweed> xzcvczx: services as in dsl provider? Well i'm in South Africa using Mweb
<llutz> anjay: scrot takes screenshots? from what, if being run from cron?
<Noggo> it is possible with ubuntu 13.04 to hide the icon for mounted drives in unity launcher
<xzcvczx> tripweed: no the dynamic dns service?
<tripweed> I have a netgear router but its been flashed with a customer ISP rom, which kinda hinders it
<tripweed> oh I dont have one
<anjay> yes  That is what I want
<tripweed> I am looking around
<xzcvczx> tripweed: as you will need to set up an account at dyndns or no-ip or similar
<tripweed> a free one?
<tripweed> no-ip
<tripweed> ah yes
<tripweed> I remember now
<FloodBot1> tripweed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> llutz: good point
<tripweed> thanks @floodbot1, very effective my man
<LinuxNewbish> good day , im have a problem regarding the booting of Ubuntu 12.10 when i dual boot it with win8 it doesnt show me the window where i choise between Ubuntu or Win8  please help
<LinuxNewbish> and install it side by side with win8
<llutz> anjay: if you run a cron-job, it doesn't use your x-display, it doesn't even use a terminal. so that won't work the wa you want
<jrib> anjay: fix the issues I told you about for starters.  Then you probably need to set DISPLAY for scrot to grab the right screen since, as llutz pointed out, it likely won't grab anything otherwise
<xzcvczx> LinuxNewbish: any reason you are still using 12.10? as i heard there was an issue with win8 dual booting early in 13.04
<xzcvczx> which may have also been in 12.10, i am unsure as i don't dual boot
<gustav> llutz: Ok, STARTTLS is advertised and it's connecting but TB never requests for a password in GUI and I get "relay not permitted." (Thankfully.)
<adv_> Hi all
<LinuxNewbish> well no reason xzcvczx well can i dual boot 13.04 ?
<tripweed> i'd like to give 13.04 a go, but I had such issues with 12.10
<llutz> gustav: did you configure exim for smtp-auth (sasl)?
<gustav> llutz: Yeah, at least I followed some instructions to do it. Not sure if it propagated in the files.
<gustav> llutz: All instructions seems to be for split-file config.
<gustav> Maybe.
<Joanet> Hi all again. Now I'm trying to create a user profile template using /etc/skel, but I don't know how to copy the launcher bar to the template. Can anyone help me? Where is the Unity launcher config file?
<EkielZan> How can i turn off two extended monitor with a command line like vbetool or similar. I'm just able to swith one off for the moment
<dn4> man this generic 3.5.0-28 header thing is messing my ubuntu up it seems like
<gustav> exim4 should just go with Apache style configs instead.
<gustav> Easier for me. :3
<gustav> But by then I'd have learned this.
<Rohan> ubuntu 13.04 kernel panics on disconnecting bluetooth DUN. Please Help!
<gustav> YES. It works.
<gustav> Relaying, authentication, TLS.
<gustav> :3
<llutz> gustav: what did you have to change?
<swagat> I love ubuntu!
<gustav> llutz: Uncomment lines about sasl server in exim4.conf.template.
<llutz> gustav: well. makes sense to enable sasl if oyu want to use sasl :)
<Rohan> I love Ubuntu too!!
<gustav> llutz: Had previously done it in conf.d/auth/30_exim4-config_examples.
<Rohan> @swagat which version are you using
<gustav> llutz: Yeah. It's confusing having all the files at once.
<swagat> @Rohan 12.10
<oskar-> Hi all, I have a Toshiba Tecra laptop with an internal 3G modem ("Toshiba Corp. F3607gw v2 Mobile Broadband Module"), that I used to enable with "toshset -3g on", which requires a special ACPI kernel module (I took it from http://ppa.launchpad.net/keks9n/main/ubuntu). With Ubuntu 13.04 this makes my system crash. Is there a cleaner way to enable the 3G modem?
<llutz> gustav: yep, i don#t like that either, but i switched to postfix longtime ago
<gustav> llutz: Hmm. Why?
<Rohan> @swagat I am using 13.04. Its awesome
<llutz> gustav: i never got really used to exim, i always found postfix better documented
<swagat> @Rohan I will update later for sure :)
<Rohan> only problem I am facing is kernel panic on disconnecting bluetooth Dial up connection
<gustav> llutz: Mailing is always extremely difficult to configure (or for me, to understand what I'm doing.) I'm glad this works... but I would like to allow sending mails encrypted, server-to-server. Guessing I have to get postfix for that. -.-"
<Rohan> everything else is super fast
<gustav> I'm better at Apache but my first time configuring it was when I was 8 or 10. So, it's no brain puzzle why that should be easy.
<swagat> @Rohan. You using BSNL?
<Rohan> yeah
<Rohan> u?
<Rohan> hey swagat i am new here. I have no idea what you did back there
<swagat> I am at office now. Got some lease line stuff
<Rohan> cool
<Rohan> My office blocks irc freenode
<swagat> I use my Aircel 3G at home :P
<swagat> Maybe you can use some bypass at office :)
<anjay> <llutz> do you have any ideas ?
<ars23> hi, does anybody know why i don't have video input signal after i cleaned up my pc... i got only beeps!
<adv_> hello
<xzcvczx> ars23: reseat video card
<xzcvczx> ars23: and ram
<ars23> how i do that xzcvczx?
<xzcvczx> well open your computer, remove the ram, reinsert the ram
<xzcvczx> if it has a non-integrated graphics card, remove it and reinsert it
<llutz> anjay: you saw what jrib told you?
<adv_> hi ars23, also if you have pencil eraser try removing carbon from ram connectors....
<moko_> LinuxNewbish, are you still here?
<ars23> ok... thanks a lot! yes, it's non-integrated! thanks a lot, i'll try it now!
<moko_> adv_, lol? :D
<adv_> yep we do it all the time...
<adv_> removes carbon effectively....
<moko_> adv_, with a little search, it seems legit, heh..
<adv_> hi moko_, you can give it a go...
<moko_> adv_, i'm not experiencing any trouble with ram atm. i just found it to be a curious solution
<adv_> Hi all. iPod classic 80GB , giving big red cross...
<th0r> moko_: it has been a long accepted procedure for cleaning edge connectors
<adv_> probably hdd dead, any way to get it back
<adv_> thanks th0r, forgot to mention edge connectors
<swagat> I need some help regarding usb modem on ubuntu 12.10
<moko_> th0r, good to know, thx
<Fira> Oy. Stupid question... I set interfaces as "static" in /etc/network/interfaces but Ubuntu still runs dhclient over it :/... Is that normal >.< ?
<yoojin__> Hello all. I am faced with a very odd issue. A Logitech wireless receiver of mine works with my mouse but isn't able to function with my keyboard. One extra button which would usually AeroFlip in Windows 7+ sends a command which rotates the screen in 90 degree increments, however no other functions are accessible. WTF?
<xzcvczx> swagat: better to state, type and issue rather than just say you have an issue
<Fira> The IP is assigned statically okay, but there are running instances of dhclient anyway
<swagat> I'll post the dump here asap
<xzcvczx> yoojin__: can you run xev from another keyboard and see whether the keyboard is generating anything?
<xzcvczx> swagat: pastebin it and paste the link
<yoojin__> xzcvczx: I will try pronto. xev - man paging that asap.
<yoojin__> xzcvczx, Lol, also at soonest convenience and instantaneously blahblahblah it's late. Early late. Bad late. *crazy*
<xzcvczx> yoojin__: its not late.... its only 22:36 on friday night
<xzcvczx> tgdut
<yoojin__> xzcvczx, You're 16 hours ahead of me. Mind if I ask where that puts you?
<xzcvczx> nz
<zuzak> (that's in Prague)
<xzcvczx> the only true timezone
<xzcvczx> zuzak: you tell yourself that :P
<yoojin__> America is the only timezone, whadderyou talkin' aboot?
<zuzak> UTC mofo
<yoojin__> xzcvczx, I'm learning a second language though. I'm not as bad as the other mcdonalds eating inbreds around here.
<xzcvczx> yoojin__: which state are you? (CDT i assume you are)?
<yooj> xzcvczx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628743/
<yooj> What am I looking for anyway? /derp
<xzcvczx> well when you press a key does an event pop up
<spore> hello
<yooj> Something starting with (CTRL F 1920x1080)
<yooj> 1920, at least.
<xzcvczx> yooj: so make sure it is the selected window and type into the window
<yooj> xzcvczx, Yessir.
<spore> ....
<xzcvczx> now when you press a key on the keyboard that doesn't work (aka release the mouse) does the terminal have text added to it?
<yooj> xzcvczx, Well, the suspend button works too.
<xzcvczx> yooj: yes but we are not fussed about the buttons that do work.... we are fussed about those that don't :P
<yooj> Haha
<yooj> !
<yooj> xzcvczx, Only those two buttons work, after a check of every button on the keyboard.
<xzcvczx> yooj: which state are you in out of curiosity?
<xzcvczx> yooj: yeah, but what happens in the terminal when you push one of the non-working buttons in the xev window?
<yooj> Alabama. We're number 49. One state is 'worse' than us. That would be Mississippi.
<phaidros> I have a system which is always full (root partition) after reboot. du -sh /* sums up to way less then the partition size. could there be a sparse file? any hint on how to deal with that?
<xzcvczx> yooj: oh dear......
<yooj> xzcvczx, Being privileged to have traveled a little in my life actually it's quite nice here.
<xzcvczx> phaidros: what does df -h say?
<yooj> xzcvczx, But you'll get people complaining about their homes.
<xzcvczx> yooj: just don't start saying y'all in here and i will forgive you...
<phaidros> xzcvczx: df -h says 100% full
<xzcvczx> phaidros: yeah but are the sizes right?
<phaidros> I am actually deinstalling unnecessary packages, but did that before and after reboot the disk was full- again ..
<phaidros> any ideas?
<xzcvczx> phaidros: are the sizes right in df -h?
<tidzo> hello...adresse unbuntu french...?
<xzcvczx> tidzo: #ubuntu-fr or something i think?
<xzcvczx> !french
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yooj> xzcvczx, Please do. I've been quite a jerk. So, this is a Logitech Cordless Wave. Ubuntu 13.04 is running. Arch Linux spits out messages about being unable to enumerate hardware devices on the usb port when I try the other PC. Two function buttons work. The mouse however works decently. And I have not yet tried disconnecting the mouse battery to see if only one can work at a time but my understanding limited as it may be makes me n
<yooj> ote the fact that even something as simple as an Xbox 360 will recognize both devices and that this is a relatively new problem.
<xzcvczx> yooj: well thats why i am trying to figure out whats going on here, as the xev will let us know whether its a configuration issue or...
<Zync> hey guys how do i erase all data created during a ubuntu os installation if i messed up dual boot?
<xzcvczx> Zync: messed up dual boot?
<wallago> Can anyone help. I am trying to configure the Terminal to change the tab name whenever i ssh to a another machine.
<wallago> The only method i have found is editing the .bashrc on the remote server but it is not practical as i have over 100 servers to configure
<xzcvczx> Zync: does that meant your overwrote the bootloader and are unable to now boot windows? or you overwrote windows?
<wallago> Im using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the default terminal
<Zync> i created partitions for ubuntu but i can't run ubuntu only windows
<yooj> xzcvczx, Do you charge by the job or hourly? Just a caring point in the right direction like xev was kinder of you than I expected.
<xzcvczx> yooj: oh how i wish i charged at all :P
<xzcvczx> Zync: what did you do when it came to the bootloader step of the install?
<Zync> when i choose ubuntu 12.04 lts it tells me that error message you get when you install windows incorrectly, "pease insert windows cd yadda yada"
<phaidros> xzcvczx: size of the partitions look ok. I have never seen such a thiung before. so I think either the fs is damaged or sparsefile craziness ..
<phaidros> xzcvczx: any other ideas what to check?
<moko_> Zync, have you install ubuntu yet, or just created partitions?
<xzcvczx> phaidros: dump your dmesg onto pastebin
<phaidros> xzcvczx: not possible, offline machine, server repair in the cellar >(
<phaidros> what to look for in dmesg?
<xzcvczx> phaidros: plug in a usb drive dump dmesg into a text file on usb drive and bring through?
<xzcvczx> phaidros: any fs errors reported in it
<Zync> i installed it, and after the restart i couldn't run it, i did the easy bcd thing to add the ubunto into the bootloader and it just doesn't work
<xzcvczx> they will probably be quite invasive if they are in there
<phaidros> xzcvczx: ack
<xzcvczx> yooj: still there?
<yooj> xzcvczx, Yep.
<yooj> xzcvczx, Just keyboard didn't work either.
<xzcvczx> yooj: so when you plug in a usb keyboard you aren't able to type?
<yooj> xzcvczx, Another does. This particular one no.
<xzcvczx> yooj: so nothing changes in the terminal you ran xev from when you type on the wireless keyboard?
<yooj> xzcvczx, Maybe it's just broken?
<xzcvczx> unlikely? as it works elsewhere doesn't it?
<yooj> xzcvczx, That's correct. Save the two keys I told you about every other one doesn't produce any result.
<Zync> @moko_ do you have any tutorial on completely erasing the ubuntu os through win7??
<Zta> How to enable advanced file permissions in Nautilus in Ubuntu 13.04?
<xzcvczx> yooj: do you dual boot or anything that you can test the keyboard in windows or on the xbox?
<xzcvczx> Zta: what sort of permissions?
<Zta> xzcvczx: http://lifehacker.com/394538/enable-advanced-permissions-dialog-in-nautilus
<xzcvczx> Zta: referring to attributes rather than permissions?
<yooj> xzcvczx, But. Idonwanna. xD I'll try that now.
<yooj> xzcvczx, Thanks again, just a moment.
<xzcvczx> Zta: thats for an old version of nautilus and probably is no longer valid
<starbuck> wallago: i just tried it, ssh to a remote server and the tab title changes to the actual user and host. isn't that what you want to achieve?
<Zta> xzcvczx: Yeah, that's my conclusion also, I just wanted to confirm that it wasn't true.  Pff...
<xzcvczx> Zta: as im not running 13.04 or nautilus, the best solution might be to check your version and google nautilus+<version>+advanced permissions
<Zta> xzcvczx: Right..
<yooj> xzcvczx, You've been really helpful. I'm too tired for this right now, actually. Hope I see you around.
<Zta> xzcvczx: FYI... Writing "gsettings set org.gnome.nautilus.preferences sho" and pressing Tab will name-complete on gsettings attributes =))
<xzcvczx> yooj: k
<yooj> xzcvczx, Thanks so much. If you are a steam gamer or something, or would like to email me at me@yooj.in that'd be coolio.
<yooj> kcslions on steam.
<xzcvczx> yooj: if im not in here next time feel free to just pm me as i wil probably be on the network
<Zta> Shell tab completion in Ubuntu keeps surprising me.  It's awesome!
<yooj> xzcvczx, Okay. Thanks!
<lostinspace> hi
<daze> Zta: try zsh with zprezto :)
<xzcvczx> lostinspace: hi'
<xzcvczx> daze: you are talking to yourself good sir :P
<xzcvczx> daze: or rather talking to someone who is gone
<daze> ah :)
<daze> I need a plugin to show parting of people who were active recently :]
<lostinspace> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 How can I add another distro ? I.E. Debian
<xzcvczx> what do you mean by add another distro?
<daze> dual-boot, I suppose
<daze> partition the disk accordingly and configure grub :)
<xzcvczx> daze: just use <tab> for autocorrect on their nicks
<xzcvczx> autocomplete*
<daze> xzcvczx: yeah, that also does the trick..
<xzcvczx> :P
<ShapeShifter499> I have another question, lets say I go through the hassle of re-installing my netbook's ubuntu server to add full disk encryption. One day I feel someone may come in to seize my server for info and I manage to log in remotely via ssh to reboot the system so it lands on the password prompt, I find out later that it was a false alarm, how do I remotely decrypt my system?
<daze> but I tend to not use that for short nicknames :)
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: thats why it pays to stick to just having user stuff encrytped
<lostinspace> daze, is it possible to share my \home ?
<daze> lostinspace: yeah
<daze> as long as it's in it's own partition
<lix> Good day. Since yesterday's kernel upgrade (13.04) my eth0 (ethernet interface) on my thinkpad doesn't work any longer. - How can I debug that?
<xzcvczx> daze: can't that be a bit dangerous if you end up with different versions of software that are storing configurations?
<xzcvczx> lix: does it show up in ifconfig?
<daze> though you should be a bit careful if using same software on both OSes
<lix> lix: ifconfig shoes the interface
<xzcvczx> lix: lspci <-- look for it in there
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, sure sure, but maybe they think having something like "tor" or some torrent app installed is suspicious and I still get in trouble
<xzcvczx> lix: then you need to work out what exactly the problem is? if you set a static ip does it work?
<lix> xzcvzx: but when I plugin the ethernet cable dhcp does not get an address
<lostinspace> so I have to make a partition for \home and then other partitions to use them as "\" for the other distros ?
<ShapeShifter499> thats why I want a full disk encryption just in case
<daze> lostinspace: correct
<lix> xzcvzx: will try static. - standby. thanks
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: no there is no way to remotely boot it without a second machine with a serial cable
<xzcvczx> well remotely enter the password
<daze> lostinspace: you can also try and set different local config paths, so that both OSes would not use the same /home/lostinspace/.config/ for software configs and potentially cause conflicts
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: but i hope you are not one of those people who use torrents over tor
<lostinspace> daze,  but I have my Ubuntu using the whole hd ad "\". do I have to create a new "\home" parition?
<lostinspace> daze: thanks! Nice, I will do it
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: but outside of that, the softwares being installed can't be used to prove anything, but you can install those softwares inside the home directory that is encrypted anyway if you are that paranoid
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, no but I do want to switch from big google email to a locally hosted email of my own
<daze> lostinspace: well, you can mount Ubuntu's '/' and symlink debian's /home to debian's /home
<daze> but that is not a good practice, I presume
<xzcvczx> lostinspace: make sure your ubuntu home is not encrypted though
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, I'd feel better if the whole drive was encrypted though
<daze> (I mean debian's /home to ubuntu's /home)
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: well you are stuck between a rock and a hard place then.... you have 2 mutually exclusive requirements
<lix> xzcvzx: negative. neither NetworkManager (static IP) nor in the command line... :(
<lix> xzcvzx: negative. neither NetworkManager (static IP) nor in the command line... :(
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: i would recommend encrypt home drive
<xzcvczx> lix: what happens when you try
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<daze> ShapeShifter499: have a rasberypi connected via usb acting as a keyboard :)
<lix> xzcvzx: the only interface that works is wlan0
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: and if they are that dedicated they can just use the coldboot technique to get around any encryption you have anyway
<xzcvczx> lix: the only interface that works is not useful
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, coldboot?
<xzcvczx> lix: you need to sort of say "well the light comes on and i set the ip address but can't communicate over it" or similar
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: google it
<daze> xzcvczx: I suppose he uses hardware encryption, so the disk is safe either way
<xzcvczx> daze: nah hes just using the linux provided encryption
<lix> xzcvzx: well the problem is that the network setup in the office is such that I am in a diffrent vlan using wlan than eth. due to security. so I need to use ethernet to access the fileserver...
<lix> xzcvzx: but that is not the problem here. the thing is that eth0 stoped working since yesterdays kernel upgrade...
<xzcvczx> lix: that is also irrelevant to me
<xzcvczx> lix:
<xzcvczx> lix: WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SET A STATIC IP?
<adamsmeat> test
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: no doesn't work
<adamsmeat>  i added myself into www-data group but now console keeps saying im not in sudoers file
<lix> xzcvzx: mhmm when I set a static IP, ifconfig shows the according config put the tcp packages still dont go through (e.g. no ping)
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: how did you add youself?
<daze> adamsmeat: you replaced your default group, I guess. Use -G, not -g when using usermod
<xzcvczx> lix: can you ping 8.8.8.8 or preferrably a local ip address?
<adamsmeat> im looking for the tutorial ive read earlier
<xzcvczx> lix: as if you don't use dhcp nameservers are not automatically set
<lix> xzcvzx: no
<xzcvczx> lix: whats the error?
<adamsmeat> sudo usermod -a -G www-data  vgite. thats what i did
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: cat /etc/group and pastebin it
<adamsmeat> ok
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: and run id
<xzcvczx> and include that in the pastebin
<lix> xzcvczx: From 10.xxx.xxx.xxx icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<adamsmeat> id result: uid=1000(adamsmeat) gid=1000(adamsmeat) groups=1000(adamsmeat),33(www-data)
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: it seems you missed out the -a
<adamsmeat> pastebin of group: http://paste.laravel.com/qgI
<adamsmeat> -a is for?
<xzcvczx> lix: and is that the ip address you set or a remote address?
<adamsmeat> how can i resolve? i lost my admin like rights
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: append
<adamsmeat> I see.
<adamsmeat> Can I use root?
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: yeah thats where it gets rather awkward... have you got a ubuntu cd/usb drive?
<adamsmeat> yes
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, daze I found this http://superuser.com/questions/407994/single-ubuntu-on-ubuntu-virtualization-for-ssh-rescue-access-and-disk-decryption
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: reboot into that and come back and speak to us from that
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: use the live environment don't reinstall
<adamsmeat> i will
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: thats using virtualization
<adamsmeat> gotcha
<manse> does anybody know what the requirements for a landscape server are?
<lix> xzcvczx: correct
<xzcvczx> lix: please don't say correct when the question has an or in it
<daze> ShapeShifter499: virtualization will be quite slow, depending on what the server is doing. Encrypting only the data partition (or similar) is the best choice, though not as secure.
<lix> xzcvczx: strangely I get no error. no msg in syslog. just as if there was no cable physically attached
<lix> xzcvczx: but I tested the ethernet cable it works with any other device
<daze> ShapeShifter499: what are you trying to protect against?
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, daze that led me to this
<ShapeShifter499> xzcvczx, daze http://blog.nguyenvq.com/2011/09/13/remote-unlocking-luks-encrypted-lvm-using-dropbear-ssh-in-ubuntu/
<xzcvczx> daze: needing to wear a tinfoil hat i believe
<daze> ShapeShifter499: booting first into dropbear will work
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: you also get quite a performance hit from FDE
<daze> but if someone compromises the server, she can alter the dropbear binaries and read your password once you're unsuspecting anything :)
<lix> xzcvczx: correct
<lix> xzcvczx: strangely I get no error. no msg in syslog. just as if there was no cable physically attached
<lix> xzcvczx: but I tested the ethernet cable it works with any other device
<xzcvczx> lix: i got your messages already
<xzcvczx> lix: and is that the ip address you set or a remote address?
<xzcvczx> for the ping error?
<lix> xzcvczx: remote
<xzcvczx> then your network is working
<xzcvczx> you haven't set your default gateway i assume
<xzcvczx> route add default gw <gateway ip address>
<ShapeShifter499> daze, I have a 16348 bit rsa ssh setup with no password, the private key is setup with a 20 alphanumeric phrase
<xzcvczx> without the < and >
<xzcvczx> ShapeShifter499: why such an insanely high bit?
<daze> ShapeShifter499: when you enter the password on boot, an attacker can intercept it if she has physical access to the machine :)
<daze> also, anything higher than 4096bit is overkill
<daze> some would argue 2048 is more than enough
<xzcvczx> or just use elliptic-curve which is significantly better
<xzcvczx> wb adamsmeat
<adamsmeat> hi!
<adamsmeat> now wilth the live cd
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ok do you know which partition your ubuntu install is on?
<adamsmeat> what i remember sda8
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: do you dualboot?
<adamsmeat> yup
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: 8 seems rather high
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ok, open up a terminal
<adamsmeat> i got lots of partitions from windows
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: are you at a $ or a #?
<adamsmeat> $
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<lix> xzcvczx: sorry. I needed to switch to the other irssi server, cause I cannot thest the interface on the computerthat I am debugging the interface. The ping error shows (logically) the source address, not the remote. - sorry was mistaken. Gateway and netmask are set correctly. the problem must be elsewhere. also DHCP must work, as it always did *before* the yesterdays kernel upgrade
<adamsmeat> done
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ls /mnt
<xzcvczx> is boot etc dev ... in there?
<PeterSJC> Hello... I just installed 13.04 (AMD 64 bit). At end of installation, I clicked the button to restart my computer. It issued a few messages, the last of which was "* Asking all remaining processes to terminate..."  And then nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<adamsmeat> yeah. all three in here
<xzcvczx> PeterSJC: remove installation device and hold down power button
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ok cd /etc
<lix> xzcvczx: ok. again: syslog does not show a problem. dhcpclient does not pull an address, the interface is up (ifconfig) but no data package flows through...
<xzcvczx> lix: on the switch does the light that the cable is plugged into light up?
<ActionParsnip> lix: even if you run dhclient manually?
<adamsmeat> xzcvczx: done
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: now do you know any of the command line text editors?
<adamsmeat> yeah
<adamsmeat> vi
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ok vi /etc/group
<adamsmeat> sudo?
<xzcvczx> yes sorry
<adamsmeat> there
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: one moment please
<adamsmeat> np.
<xzcvczx> daze: what group is sudoers/admins in ubuntu?
<PeterSJC> xzcvczx: Thanks, I'm trying that now.
<xzcvczx> or can someone that can sudo on ubuntu run id and paste results to pastebin
<daze> 'sudo', I guess
 * daze is running Arch :)
<xzcvczx> daze: lol you are as bad as me
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5628868/
<histo> xzcvczx: the sudo group
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: cna you see sudo at the start of a line in that file?
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: histo: thanks
<adamsmeat> root
<adamsmeat> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<adamsmeat> when I did id
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: lol, that wasn't for you
<adamsmeat> i thought, it will be the same
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ok, so in the file can you paste the line that has "sudo" on it?
<Unknown0BC> Hello :)
<lix> xzcvczx: checked in the server room. strangely the light on the switch flickers
<ActionParsnip> hi Unknown0BC
<histo> adamsmeat: No you are logged in as root or you did sudo id
<adamsmeat> butsudo:x:27:ubuntu
<xzcvczx> lix: sure that its the right cable then?
<m1chael> i just bought a cheap asus notebook running windows 8. i'm having a terrible time doing things i've been doing since 1996. like booting up linux,redo backup, etc... should i just return this POS?
<lix> xzcvczx: affirm, Sir
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: vi /mnt/etc/group
<adamsmeat> ok
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: sorry can you exit vi and run that one instead
<histo> m1chael: what kind of cpu does it have?
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: sorry... blond moment
<daze> m1chael: what does win8 have to do with booting up linux? :)
<adamsmeat> there
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: should be fine, just dont use wubi
<ejv> m1chael: https://www.system76.com/laptops/
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: find the line that starts with sudo and paste it
<adamsmeat> im in mounted file now
<lix> ActionParsnip: already tried, tks
<histo> m1chael: I'm assuming a Intel Atom z2760 or something cloverview
<ejv> m1chael: disclaimer, im not affiliate with system76 in any way.
<adamsmeat> sudo:x:27:
<histo> m1chael: That does not work in linux
<lix> xzcvczx: I am postitive that it has to do with the yesterdays kernel upgrade
<m1chael> 1.1GHz Intel Celeron 847 Dual-Core
<adamsmeat> thats all it got in that line
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: make it say sudo:x:27:<your username> without the <>'s
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: more than a lot of my systems
<histo> m1chael: Hrm... Shouldn't be an issue.
<histo> !uefi | m1chael
<adamsmeat> i see
<ubottu> m1chael: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: then paste it back in hhere
<xzcvczx> lix: but that doesn't explain why its not working
<ejv> paying the win 8 tax is absurd, buy an ubuntu branded laptop from system76
<leichtgewicht> Hello everybody! I try to set the antialiasing setting via command line and wonder how to do that.
<adamsmeat> done
<xzcvczx> lix: typically hardware regressions get found pretty quick or don't make it into a release
<lix> xzcvczx: ack
<histo> ejv: there is no tax. You can't buy a stupid machine with out windows. The system 76 stuff is over priced
<adamsmeat> sudo:x:27:adamsmeat
<m1chael> i hate UEFI
<xzcvczx> lix: have you got ethtool installed?
<wenming> hello
<adamsmeat> so this should make me sudoer now?
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: ok save, exit, reboot
<ActionParsnip> !uefi | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: yes
<histo> m1chael: Well you need to know about it if you bought something that runs windows 8.
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: reboot into your installed system
<lix> xzcvczx: thanks for your help, will try a few commands. - and will try ethtool thank you!
<adamsmeat> awesome! thank you.
<ejv> histo: i think the prices are quite reasonable for the hardware
<ActionParsnip> histo: you can buy oem lappys with no OS
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: we can repair the other groups after you reboot
<DRatJr> Can somebody tell me if resetting my pc in windows 8 will restore uefi and everything to default?
<adamsmeat> btw, when we do mnt, its just like we're using a physical cd drive?
<xzcvczx> lix: ethtool will tell you if it detects a physical connection
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: actually if you haven't rebooted yet
<xzcvczx> cd /
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: then umount /mnt
<subthalamus> should the pulse-rt group exist on raring?
<adamsmeat> im still here
<adamsmeat> umount or unmount?
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: umount
<ActionParsnip> adamsmeat: without the n :)
<adamsmeat> this is for?
<histo> ActionParsnip: very few of them.
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: best practices
<DRatJr> ?
<adamsmeat> i see. thanks
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: it just unmounts the device
<ActionParsnip> histo: they do exist though, is my point
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: the original person to create the utilities couldn't spell :P
<adamsmeat> I see. :)
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: i am turned off 76 by the fact they come with dead tech
<adamsmeat> Ill be back
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: k
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: how do you mean 'dead tech'?
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: optical :)
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: its handy for out and about DVD playback
<ActionParsnip> etc
<histo> xzcvczx: optical is not a dead tech
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: but thats what i find dumb, its optional on higher range laptops but only option for low range ones
<PeterSJC> Does Ubuntu dislike KVM switches? After I logged in, the Ubuntu stuff disappeared from my screen, replaced by a rather pretty fine-grained color pattern.
<histo> !nomodeset | PeterSJC
<ubottu> PeterSJC: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xzcvczx> histo: it is as far as im concerned, all i use optical for these days is like 1ce a year to rip a dvd into a backup on my computer
<lix> xzcvczx: FYI: ifconfig says on eth0 "Interrupt:20 Memory:f2500000-f2520000" - hw failure? broken memory sector?
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: still not dead
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: but it should be optional
<ActionParsnip> lix: check ram with memtest from grub
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: i guess
<adamsmeat> xzcvczx im back
<lix> ActionParsnip: fo the interface? will that work?
<lix> memtest eth0?
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: also usb-cddrives are so abundant these days all is well
<xzcvczx> lix: no just test your system ram
<qwertzui11> hey guys, im looking for someone who would test my litte techdemo and tell me if it works (I'm especially intressted in ati-graphic-cards). Currently I built for amd64 and ubuntu >=12.04 only. http://voxel.markus-lanner.com/voxel_techdemo2.tar.gz pls checkout the dependencies file before running the script "./start"
<ActionParsnip> lix: well, it will use ram for stuff, could be affecing. Worth a quick test
<adamsmeat> xzcvczx: btw, im able to sudo now
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: cool
<ActionParsnip> lix: in reply to 'memtest eth0'  try reading what I put....
<lix> ActionParsnip: thanks
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: diff /etc/group /etc/group-
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: but then you have to lug around extra modules
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: internal is a lot cleaner
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: yeah sure, but hence why it shoudl be optional.... 1x per year that i use it makes it completely useless
<xzcvczx> and very few people i know use them even that often
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: yes, YOU...everyone doesnt use their system just like you
<adamsmeat> xzcvczx: http://paste.laravel.com/qgR
<ActionParsnip> xzcvczx: ignorant much
<xzcvczx> ActionParsnip: very few people i know as well
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to Ubuntu support please
<adamsmeat> xzcvczx: did ubuntu auto created that backup file?
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: yeah
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: sudo mv /etc/group- /etc/group
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: then log out and log in again
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: then run id and pastebin it
<adamsmeat> ok
<stone_cold> hi, I have core 2 duo cpu with 2.95 gb of ram... Can it handle Ubuntu or shld I go with Lubuntu instead ??
<hoovog> Hi guys, if a proprietary software had some GPL code within it and only provided binary code, how do we know whether it used gpl code or not?
<xzcvczx> stone_cold: it will easily handle ubuntu
<xzcvczx> stone_cold: its a matter of choice
<xzcvczx> hoovog: there are ways, but it requires a fair bit of work
<xzcvczx> hoovog: what are you reasons for wanting to know?
<srbh21> how can I remove unity from ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> stone_cold: I find LXDE+OpenBox more stable and less glitchy than Gnome+Compiz. GIve it a try, you can have both installed. YOu will simply choose at login time
<xzcvczx> srbh21: why do you need to?
<bazhang> !notunity | srbh21
<ubottu> srbh21: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<bazhang> srbh21, dont remove just install another shell and select that at login
<srbh21> thanks a lot room
<ActionParsnip> srbh21: I'd just install the session you want and leave Unity installed. Lots easier
<xzcvczx> wb adamsmeat
<adamsmeat>  xzcvczx: im back
<srbh21> xzcvczx: i dont like the unity env..moreover i am pretty used to the gnome one and find no reason why should I learn unity
<xzcvczx> srbh21: yeah, i was mainly making the point ActionParsnip made, than you can isntall something else without removing unity
<adamsmeat> wb?
<bazhang> srbh21, so install gnome-shell and add some extensions to it
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: welcome back :P
<adamsmeat> don't know that
<ActionParsnip> srbh21: install xfce4 and log off and log in to the XFCE session, it wil have the familiar 2 panel feel
<adamsmeat> :) sorry. i learn irc jsut lately
<adamsmeat> btw, thanks.
<pauser> hi, who tested ubuntu 13.04 , does it have gnome 3.8? I like the gnome-shell classic mode and im not sure if that version has it ?!
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: be aware if you nuke yourself from sudo your only real option with the default install is to reboot into a live session and mount
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: or run single user mode
<ActionParsnip> pauser: 3.6, there is a PPA for 3.8
<srbh21> adamsmeat: xzcvczx  bazhang  thanks guyz got it
<ubuntuaddicted> whats the easiest way to find large files in my /home/ partition using the command line?
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: #define large
<adamsmeat> I just realized it now. Is it ok if i create another admin account?
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: man find. It has a command line param for size IIRC
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: yup
<bazhang> pauser, there's a PPA for it, but best to avoid as it's VERY unstable
<pauser> ActionParsnip: Aha , thanks . what about the extensions on 3.8 does anything work there !
<adamsmeat> great!
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, i'm looking for a command suggestion, not someone telling me to read the man pages
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: you can use bash to show all files then pipe to sort to make the largest show at the top
<snuggl> ubuntuaddicted: the "du" command shows disk usage
<ActionParsnip> pauser: not used it, sorry
<snuggl> for files and directories
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: be very careful when editing /etc/group manually though
<ubuntuaddicted> xzcvczx, maybe anything over 100mb
<snuggl> ubuntuaddicted: add the correct flags etc and it will do what you want
<snuggl> ubuntuaddicted: start with "du -hs" in your home dir
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: then yeah, use the find with size options
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: you can use:  du -sh /path/to/folder    to see the sizes of the folders in a directory
<adamsmeat> I will. The only thing i missed from windows is navicat.
<adamsmeat> but im comfortable with raring.
<xzcvczx> navicat?
<adamsmeat> java app for databases
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: oh - you want someone to do it all for you?
<adamsmeat> read, write, etc.
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: what sort of dbs?
<ActionParsnip> why not use SQL...
<snuggl> adamsmeat: navicat is available for linux
<adamsmeat> plenty. mysql, pgres, etc.
<adamsmeat> it runs on wine
<adamsmeat> it feels slow on me
<xzcvczx> adamsmeat: there will most likely be an equivalent app to be found
<histo> ubuntuaddicted: find /home/username -size +100M
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, you're sarcastic nature is not needed in a help forum. this help forum isn't here for people to say, go read the man pages IMO. i'll get help from the other people. bye
<adamsmeat> so just using mysql workbench now as Im working with mysql atm
<ubuntuaddicted> histo, thanks, will try
<snuggl> adamsmeat: they run a java app through wine..?
<snuggl> wth
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: not sarcastic, Accurate. Anyway, you got what you want.
<adamsmeat> not really. I actually meant a java-like app just to differentiate from a web app
<histo> ubuntuaddicted: find is very powerfull and worth learning
<adamsmeat> so more like windows native application.
<snuggl> adamsmeat: ah
<ubuntuaddicted> histo, i use find with the -name a lot just haven't used the -size syntax much. thanks
<adamsmeat> i'll continue with my apache journey now. I still can't leave php, how i wish someone will pay me to focus on nodejs
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: man is really helpful. Seriously. / allows you to search. /size would have given you your answer
<ubuntuaddicted> somsip, thanks
<somsip> ubuntuaddicted: np
<Joanet> Hi all again. Now I'm trying to create a user profile template using /etc/skel, but I don't know how to copy the launcher bar to the template. Can anyone help me? Where is the Unity launcher config file?
<anew> how do i get this file libapache2-mod-php5 in ubuntu
<histo> ubuntuaddicted: that's what I did to remember the size arguments
<ubuntuaddicted> WOW, a 20GB /home/ partition is not big enough at all. :(  I need to uninstall Team Fortress 2 to install the Portal BETA
<xzcvczx> anew: search php in software center
<anew> search php ? what ?
<histo> ubuntuaddicted: /home is where all your user's data and configs go
<xzcvczx> anew: really?
<xzcvczx> anew: you running server or desktop?
<anew> server
<DaemonAU> anew: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<histo> !find libapache2-mod-php5 | anew
<xzcvczx> anew: !server
<ubottu> anew: Found: libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-php5filter
<anew> but i tried sudo apt-get libapache2-mod-php5 and it didnt work ?
<xzcvczx> sudo apt-get install ....
<anew> ah
<histo> anew: sudo apt-get install
<anew> yeah
<ubuntuaddicted> histo, i never really used to game in linux until valve released STEAM for linux and now my 20GB /home/ partition just filled up so fast
<anew> theanks
<xzcvczx> histo: my bad... stole your help :P
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: and to think... my first games were on fdd's
<ntzrmtthihu777> howdy folks
<ubuntuaddicted> xzcvczx, yeap. my dad had a macintosh plus and games were on floppies also
<xzcvczx> ntzrmtthihu777: morning
<xzcvczx> jtrucks10: your connection sucks!
<ubuntuaddicted> WOW, i just uninstalled Team Fortress 2 and that freed up about 13.5GB.
<wenming> good evening guys
<ubuntuaddicted> is there a way to have steam install games to another hard drive?
<histo> 6
<DaemonAU> xzcvczx: my first game was on a TRS-80 clone, try loading a game at 500 baud :)
<histo> ubuntuaddicted: you'd have to ask the steam peeps
<xzcvczx> DaemonAU: im not that old :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh.
<betrayd> gramps
<ntzrmtthihu777> odd that ya'll should be discussing gaming atm.
<DaemonAU> double sided tapes were frustrating if they failed at the end :)
<xzcvczx> DaemonAU: as were fdd's
<ubuntuaddicted> did you guys see that Valve released Portal BETA for linux?
<b0b0b0> whats portal
<xzcvczx> some game
<ntzrmtthihu777> working on extracting cursors and icons from the old starcraft game, building a complete cursor theme from it. anyone care to test/comment on it if you're familiar with the old game?
<DaemonAU> xzcvczx: Insert disk 11 of 13 *crunch* CRC error
<b0b0b0> oh
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I remember starcraft with melee
<ntzrmtthihu777> b0b0b0: it involves ray-guns that produce linked portals. think symlinks in real life
<xzcvczx> DaemonAU: haha yup, and you wondered why there was such a high suicide rate in those days.... it wasn't just the depression, it was damn fdd's
<b0b0b0> ya i remember it now, got good reviews
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: good game, no?
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: disregard I'm thinking of starcontrol
<DaemonAU> xzcvczx: heh
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: http://www.star-control.com/sc2/  game was the bomb
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: oh I remember that game :D
<DaemonAU> for me it meant a 20 minute bike ride to go copy the game again
<histo> Someone really needs to make an online melee game like that.  Would be very popular
<xzcvczx> DaemonAU: they were good for getting out of doing assignments for school though.... put assignment on disk then take a magnet to it
<ntzrmtthihu777> well we are on one of the best developement platforms just by being linux users, make one :P
<qwertzui11> im looking for someone who would test my litte techdemo and tell me if it works (I'm especially intressted in ati-graphic-cards). Currently I built for amd64 and ubuntu >=12.04 only. http://voxel.markus-lanner.com/voxel_techdemo2.tar.gz pls checkout the dependencies file before running the script "./start"
<qwertzui11> would really make me happy :)
<histo> ntzrmtthihu777: I will some day stop being lazy and dev it for android but it neesd to be multiplayer
<ntzrmtthihu777> histo: I'm working on a RPG Maker XP port right now :P
<xzcvczx> http://www.dosgamesarchive.com/download/liero/ <--- this was an awesome game.... you ran that with options on full, got the bannana bombs set off hundreds of those at a time and they will still bring top of the line computers of today to their knees
<ubuntuaddicted> from what I've seen Portal is a fun puzzle type game and is worth the $9.99 IMO
<Akael_> Portal rocks
<Akael_> I have no idea what is going on in this conversation, but I saw the very last line and had to say that.
 * Akael_ goes back to power-idling.
<ubuntuaddicted> Akael_, valve released a Linux BETA
<ubuntuaddicted> we need more AAA game titles in linux
<Akael_> Whoa, for reals?  The original or something new?
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: alcoholics anonymous's?
<Akael_> Uh, sorry, I should just read back, huh
<ntzrmtthihu777> Akael_: whatcha talkin bout
<xzcvczx> portal
<subthalamus> i'm at a loss for troubleshooting sound on raring here
<xzcvczx> and whether its portal 2 beta or portal beta i believe
<ubuntuaddicted> Akael_, YES, Portal was released as a BETA for Linux, buy it for $9.99 USD thru steam
<histo> !sound | subthalamus
<ubottu> subthalamus: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xzcvczx> subthalamus: whats happening?
<ubuntuaddicted> xzcvczx, triple A titles, meaning the best of the best titles like Battlefield 3, Call of Duty Ghosts, etc etc
<DaemonAU> I wish ubuntu had a decent equalizer
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: ah, how boring
<DaemonAU> biggest missing audio component
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: is ghosts even out yet?
<ubuntuaddicted> xzcvczx, no, not till november 21st or some where around then
<xzcvczx> ubuntuaddicted: it would be really nice if linuce got it 6mo before other platforms :P
<ubuntuaddicted> ok, i'm off to go create my youtube video for the day. bye guys
<xzcvczx> linux*
<subthalamus> histo: yea, I've spent a couple hours doing all of that. I've seriously followed those and other troubleshooting steps
<subthalamus> histo: I'm going to have to just re-install ubuntu from scratch
<subthalamus> histo: pavucontrol shows the soundbar but no sound / booted from a livecd, sound works fine
<subthalamus> histo: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ef3c7c78743527c451a6cb433f0584c019d64c9a
<anew> anyone know any good dedicated server providors in america ?
<DaemonAU> anew: why would you want the hassle of dedicated?
<anew> hassle? i just dont want ot use rackspace anymore, but they are too expensive.  and i tried linode and they are not as good
<DaemonAU> rackspace are amongst the best I've found, otherwise go for a decent EC2 instance
<DaemonAU> if you're looking at saving costs then virtualised is certainly the best option
<anew> rackspace is just so expensive
<DaemonAU> yeah, but for a reason :) Most other providers are horrid to deal with
<Hanmac> i dont know where ecactly the error is but when i switch between TTY1 and Graphical output the Xorg crashs and all programms are closed ...
<Mick271> Hello folks, is there something special in ubuntu regarding repo pinning ? I am using the same trick I use in debian but the system does not seems to want to pick the pinned(up) repo ?
<betrayd> Hanmac: all the time?
<xzcvczx> DaemonAU: im surprised at the stability and pricing that amazon has managed to achieve
<Hanmac> betrayd: yes, but i didnt find the cause yet
<anew> xzcvczx is amazon good
<xzcvczx> anew: i never had any problems with it, but i never had any mission critical systems running on it either
<maricel> !ciao
<maricel> !list
<ubottu> maricel: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xzcvczx> lol really
<betrayd> Hanmac: proprietary graphics driver or open?
<betrayd> bye maricel
<Hanmac> betrayd: fglrx (but i need to investigate more)
<betrayd> Hanmac: had that before but it was random and that made it harder to troubleshoot
<DaVinciIT> hi all. I would like to 'uninstall Fedora' and install Ubuntu over. how to? thank you.
<auronandace> DaVinciIT: just install ubuntu normally and when you get to partitioning remember to format the partition with fedora on it
<ntzrmtthihu777> DaVinciIT: what he said. easy as pie.
<Myrtti> DaVinciIT: do you have /home on a separate partition? did you want to keep the personal files?
<betrayd> DaVinciIT: is Fedora on an lvm
<DaVinciIT> I've partions with Fedora and partition with Windows7
<DaVinciIT> I would like to uninstall Fedora only.
<Zignd> DaVinciIT you could use OSUnintaller
<Zignd> DaVinciIT: you could use OSUnintaller
<DaVinciIT> perfect thank you.
<Zync> hey this isn't really related to ubuntu but does the recovery partition require unused space in it?
<Zignd> I don't think so
<auronandace> Zync: ask in ##windows
<Hanmac> betrayd: hm it happens for me all the time, but the log files does not say something about
<betrayd> Hanmac: yeah thats tough, and it would only tell me 'Closing to resume vt session' and thats about it
<betrayd> Hanmac: wait a sec, how do you start your X, normal boot automatically brings up X, login screen? or autologin?
<betrayd> Hanmac: or via startx
<asteriskATmarmuD> I got 2 fresh ubuntu 12.04 servers. On one of them I can't login via ssh using putty. after entering my username and the correct password I get "access denied". using ssh to connect from the other ubuntu server it works. hint: when it works it says "user@server's password:". when it doesn't it only shows "password:" without mentioning the user who is trying to log in
<betrayd> Hanmac: IIRC I had to ditch the login DM permanently and just used startx (as a workaround)
<Hanmac> betrayd: normal boot (i think) ... the lighdm does start the X ... when i go back to the graphical i get the login (imo its okay ... BUT all programs are closed/crashed)
<auronandace> asteriskATmarmuD: are you trying to login to the servers from a windows box?
<asteriskATmarmuD> auronandace: yes
<ajith> I did fresh installation ubuntu 10.04 so as i update i am getting ba signature error and OS not updating
<auronandace> asteriskATmarmuD: ok, i was just wondering why you were using putty instead of plain ssh, nevermind
<ajith> but before previously 10.04 installed ones are getting updates and working fine why can i knwo the resaon
<ajith> and able to install kde sucessfully in old ones but not in newly installed
<auronandace> ajith: 10.04 desktop support ends on the 9th
<ajith> okay do we get updates for older ones 10.04
<ajith> and newly installed ones will get updates or not
<auronandace> ajith: what do you mean?
<auronandace> ajith: after the 9th 10.04 is only supported on the server for the next 2 years
<Zync> hey. the pen drive in which I used to install ubuntu now isn't recognized by my pc...I can't access the files i it
<ajith> I am getting updates for those which are installed a week back ..they are working fine and new ones are not getting any updates
<auronandace> ajith: releases older than 10.04 are no longer supported
<betrayd> Zync: mounted?
<ajith> okay ...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ajith> I just want to know how longer the older ones installed will get updates..
<ubu> can anyone help me with my xorg.conf for dual display? 2 x-server windows? 1 is a computer monitor and the other is a tv hooked up to the s-video port. i can't use nvidia-settings because the 96.43 driver is too old it says
<jrib> ajith: define "older ones"
<auronandace> ajith: i don't understand what you mean by older ones
<ajith> the ones which are installed a week or 10 days back (10.04 version) they are working fine
<Zync> betrayd: yeah, i used universal usb installer
<jrib> ajith: as auronandace said, 10.04 has support for a few more days only on the desktop (on the server, it has 2 more year of support).  You should upgrade immediately if you are using desktop packages
<betrayd> ubu possible http://is.gd/JpPkHH
<ajith> okay thanku
<BluesKaj> ubu , which model nvidia  graphics?
<betrayd> ubu thats using xrandr
<ubu> BluesKaj, MX 440
<ajith> okay one mnute can you give me clarity...i will explain you the thing
<betrayd> Zync: at the very least your file manager should show it like a CD
<BluesKaj> ubu and your ubuntu version?
<ubu> BluesKaj, mythbuntu 12.04
<Zync> in the computer management window i already formated it but the pc doesnt assign a letter to it like G: as it used to
<auronandace> ajith: it doesn't matter when you installed 10.04, the support remains as stated
<ajith> okay
<betrayd> Zync: in windows right now?
<Zync> betrayd: yeah
<betrayd> Zync: it will show if ut was formatted to ntfs or fat fat32
<ubu> betrayd, using xrandr -q doesn't show my TV which is hooked up via s-video
<betrayd> ubu: there's your problem
<nyuszika7h> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.19.35 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Zync> betrayd: fat32
<betrayd> ubu what about BIOS settings, can it show boot messges
<ubu> betrayd, pretty sure I have to make a custom xorg.conf
<Zync> betrayd: it also says healthy(active, primary partition)
<betrayd> Zync: thats the good news then
<Zync> betrayd: how can i access the files in it though?
<betrayd> ubu: even better, but planning on upgrading nvidia soon?
<Zync> betrayd: it gives me that error 10 unable to start device
<betrayd> zync in WIn i use linux live usb installer lilli
<ubu> betrayd, nope, trying to use the hardware I already have. it's not a make or break thing, just would be nice to get tv out working. this is actually my file server and there happens to be a 32" TV sitting next to it
<maxLimit> Where to find assistance about development about Audacity?
<betrayd> ubu installing the driver could make it unavailable while you're tinkering with it unless you already have a screensaver saying Please stand by
<auronandace> !alis | maxLimit
<ubottu> maxLimit: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BluesKaj> ubu , looks difficult for 11yr old graphics , my only suggestion is to check the nvidia driver site
<ubu> betrayd, installing what driver? i already am using the proper nvidia driver, 96.43
<betrayd> ubu see what BluesKaj said ^
<ubu> BluesKaj, ok, thanks anyway. i can't even find an xorg.conf file. lol
<Zync> betrayd: but the problem is now i can't even use lili usb creator because the system doesn't recognize the flash drive
<betrayd> zync i'd reboot win, its flaky that way for me sometimes
<betrayd> when it comes to usb sticks, unplug anything else USB
<Zync> betrayd: no success, i'll try with this udb flash drive on another pc and see if it works
<betrayd> ok, zync maybe its reached its RW limit...
<betrayd> and became a USelessB stick
<Zync> betrayd: forever?
<betrayd> no i'd try it on a newer PC or lappy Zync
<betrayd> zync but I might not trust it for critical data anymore
<captine> hi all.  any ideas on how  to start to  troubleshoot random freeze ups requiring hard reboot?  13.04 acer aspire 4755G laptop.
<Guest54801> hello all, when ever i launch my update manager it starts searching for updates only to display "failed to download repository information help pls
<uberamd> Guest54801: what happens when you run a sudo apt-get update
<captine> dmesg results may be the place to start?  looks like all sorts of issues... :(
<Guest54801> uberamd...let me try and get back to you
<uberamd> Guest54801: thanks
<elkng> when I have some programm, and it has executable bit set and I use "./toolname" it says: "sh: ./toolname: Permission denied", what could be the problem ?
<Geeky1991> I have installed bumblebee on my Ubuntu 13.04 but it is stll getting heated up quite a lot
<Geeky1991> What should I do?
<Guest54801> @uberamd: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/scopes-packagers/adult-scopes/ubuntu/dists/quantal/Release  Unable to find expected entry '12.10/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<Guest54801> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Guest54801> abdul@abdul-HP-ProBook-6560b:~$
<uberamd> Guest54801: you may want to remove that PPA
<Guest54801> thats what i get when I do sudo apt-get update
<Guest54801> how do i remove it pls
<uberamd> Guest54801: Should be able to edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<uberamd> Guest54801: It's likely listed in there
<ActionParsnip> Guest54801: it supports Quantal
<Zync> betrayd: good news i can see it on another computer but still not on mine
<tapas> hi, is there a usb disc creator that doesn't horribly fail like the one in ubuntu 13.04
<Guest54801> seriously am new to ubuntu kindly give me the command
<ActionParsnip> Guest54801: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<Geeky1991> How do I prevent my laptop from getting heated up? I have installed Bumblebee
<Guest54801> hold
<Guest54801> abdul@abdul-HP-ProBook-6560b:~$ lsb_release -sc
<Guest54801> quantal
<Guest54801> that what it shows
<Guest54801> hello uberamd u there
<betrayd> Zync: even on a different usb slot, make sure win can see usb3.0, etc
<lousygarua> How can I run `screen` without its splash screen appearing on startup (making me hit ENTER to start)
<uberamd> Guest54801: Yes, though ActionParsnip seems to have an idea?
<Guest54801> any idea what i can do
<jrib> lousygarua: « man screen » /startup_message<enter>
<uberamd> Guest54801: personally, when I have a problem like that I just remove the file from the source list using sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<uberamd> Guest54801: find that source, remove the line
<Zync> betrayd: is there any tool i can use to fix this on the other pc that recognizes it?
<Guest54801> ok thanks uberamd
<uberamd> Guest54801: or just put a # at the beginning of the line to comment it out
<lousygarua> jrib, oh thanks! and I put it in some ~/.screenrc or something?
<Zync> betrayd: the problem is my pc not the pen drive, but other pen drives work fine it's only this one thats acting up with my pc
<jrib> lousygarua: exactly
<lousygarua> jrib ok thanks
<Guest54801> i have opened the list so what am i to remove
<Guest54801> which line
<jrib> lousygarua: also, be sure to check out tmux if you aren't aware of it (it's a nice alternative to screen)
<uberamd> Guest54801: find the line that matches that error message you gave me
<betrayd> Zync: i'd try a boot with the stick already plugged in
<lousygarua> jrib, I will
<betrayd> Zync: change your bootup sequence if you have to
<uberamd> Guest54801: scopes-packagers
<Guest54801> ok thanks
<Guest54801> whats scopes-packagers
<uberamd> Guest54801: it was part of the line in your error message
<Screwba> heya gang...
<PurpleHaze> hey
<Screwba> I have a question about bootup scripts, can I ask here or is there another channel for said support?
<Zync> betrayd: it is recognizing it as a USB DISK idk why, maybe that's relevant?
<jrib> Screwba: start here
<PurpleHaze> get you ass out of here Screwba
<jrib> PurpleHaze: please be nice...
<wendico> hello, on install, my i choose to install the /home on a NTFS partition?
<ActionParsnip> wendico: no it is not suitable.
<jrib> wendico: you should not do that, no
<betrayd> Zync: as another drive?
<PussyDestroyer69> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> wendico: you can have a small /home partition, then symlink folders (or even mount the NTFS) to a folder inside $HOME
<Guest54801> uberamd:deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/scopes-packagers/adult-scopes/ubuntu quantal 12.10 main
<Guest54801> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/scopes-packagers/adult-scopes/ubuntu quantal 12.10 main
<Screwba> jrib:  thanks...so I have a 'configuration' script which needs to run on bootup but since the LSBinit runs in parallel, the script does not complete and I get my Desktop prior to it finishing
<PussyDestroyer69> theres an ass load of people in this chat room
<ActionParsnip> wendico: but NTFS will cause a tonne of iisues if it is the /home partition
<lix> imapsync has been removed from the package list due to the license. - is there an alternative?
<Guest54801> they are two on the list
<Screwba> but this script only runs once...
<Guest54801> so should i delete the two
<jrib> Screwba: what kind of configuration script?  You're creating an upstart script?
<Zync> it says USB DISK, when i plug other usb drivers it never considers it as a disk
<Screwba> first bootup...it is like a kickstart/jumpstart script
<uberamd> Guest54801: comment them out, add a # at the beginning of the line
<petrs> Hi everybody. Can someone please help me with disabling privacy extensions of IPv6?
<PussyDestroyer69> whoa whoa one at a time please
<Screwba> it renames the computer, configures some software and then joins a Microsoft AD Domain (I know...but hey)
<betrayd> Zync: more than likely its ready, can you see if u can boot from it on your other hardware (lappy)
<lix> !imapsync
<Guest54801> ok av added # at the beginning of both lines...should i save now
<jrib> Screwba: there's probably some better way to accomplish what you are doing (but I don't know it)
<PussyDestroyer69> I have a question guys
<uberamd> Guest54801: Save, then run the sudo apt-get update again
<Screwba> jrib:  the script works perfectly for EL but they are not moved to LSBinit yet
<wendico> ok, thank you for the advice
<jrib> Screwba: EL?
<Screwba> jjrib:  Enterprise Linux, CentOS/Red Hat
<PussyDestroyer69> since yall know a bunch about computers, I have a question about them
<ActionParsnip> PussyDestroyer69: as long as it is ubuntu related, sure
<Screwba> jrib:   ^^^
<PussyDestroyer69> I'm not sure if it is
<Guest54801> @uberamd:Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal-security/multiverse Translation-en_NG
<Guest54801> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal-security/restricted Translation-en_NG
<Guest54801> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com quantal-security/universe Translation-en_NG
<Guest54801> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest54801> abdul@abdul-HP-ProBook-6560b:~$
<FloodBot1> Guest54801: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wendico> should i google for "symlink" in order to transparently move my music, pictures and documents to my ntfs partition?
<Guest54801> @uberamd: it worked, thanks
<Guest54801> let me try the update manager again
<ActionParsnip> wendico: just mount the NTFS partition, you can access it easily using nautilus, symlink will make life a bit easier
<SuperBawlz> You can always tell the people that never get laid, they go by names like "PussyDestroyer", "AssMaster", and "KingOfCunt"
<PussyDestroyer69> I'm in this alternitive school where you can't get past the security and i need to know how to get past it like it's a school for people who do bad things and all you do is sit on a computer all day and i hate it and want to get past the security
<SuperBawlz> grow up people.
<Screwba> jrib:  I have been fighting with this for quite some time and I just can't figure it out.  Maybe if I disable dependency booting in LSBinit, it would work.  I am almost sure it would work because the parallelism booting of LSB is what I believe is causing the issue
<subthalamus> this channel has really gone downhill
 * Screwba agrees...
<ActionParsnip> PussyDestroyer69: wrong channel dude
 * Screwba is wondering 'where' he can go to get some help...
<PussyDestroyer69> wtf holey shit
<wendico> how can i "burn"my ubuntu iso into a bootable sd or usb form windows? i have no cd burner
<ActionParsnip> wendico: use unetbootin
<Screwba> hard to believe that out of 1742 people in this channel, no one can help...
<wendico> ty, downloading
<ActionParsnip> wendico: or th 1 2 3 app from pendrivelinux
<PussyDestroyer69> what channel do i need to go to
<Screwba> wendico:  go to sourceforge and download the win32diskimager
<Screwba> wendico:  download the ISO and use that utility to write it to an SD/USB/whatever device...
<lix> !mailsync
<ubuthetechguru> betrayd, BluesKaj, ok, i figured it out. it's here if you're interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629147/
<PussyDestroyer69> no one knows what channel
<PussyDestroyer69> ?
<PussyDestroyer69> why don't yall talk about other things like chicks and pussy and good kush?
<wendico> thank u i downloaded both unebooting and win32diskimager. now waiting for my iso to download.... i cant wait to have my ubuntu installed! :)
<petrs> Hi everybody. Can someone please help me with disabling privacy extensions of IPv6?
<Screwba> win32diskimage is the best utility for Windows
<Screwba> and the Ubuntu guys actually wrote it...   =)
<BluesKaj> ubuthetechguru, ok , glad you got it to work
<PussyDestroyer69> pussy
<PussyDestroyer69> pussy
<PussyDestroyer69> pussy
<FloodBot1> PussyDestroyer69: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ntzrmtthihu777> test
<lix> iff paff
<seriously_random> huh, what happened?
<darthanubis> had to get rid of that troll
<seriously_random> Can someone tell me how to use tracker-needle?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, lets try this again. anyone can help me locate the source code for the xmatrix xscreensaver (if possible)?
<lix> ping
<lix> ping
<ntzrmtthihu777> lix: pingback
<lix> ntzrmtthihu777: ack. - tks
<ntzrmtthihu777> lix: aerodump-ng --essid ubuntu --output-format pcap -w dump mon0
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<zomnbio_mobile> *itches
<zomnbio_mobile> Oops... Damn mobile
<xfceguy> When I type sudo apt-get update to my server i get a bunch of errors, can someone please help?
<asanka> use blacktrack
<lix> ntzrmtthihu777: :-P
<ntzrmtthihu777> xfceguy: what errors? do apt-get update | pastebinit and give us the link.
<Guest17045> salut
<nullby7e> how can i close IPP 631 port?
<dogface> Ubuntu is da bomb
<ntzrmtthihu777> nullby7e: sudo ufw disallow 631/tcp
<lix> nullby7e: iptables rule or shutting down cups
<nullby7e> ntzrmtthihu777: intersting command, does that made it perm?
<dogface> Port 631 for printing
<xfceguy> when I try to install pastebinit it tells me how big the files to install are but when i push Y i get errors Failed to fetch <server name> for all the servers in my source.list
<ntzrmtthihu777> nullby7e: not sure if the syntax was 100%, but it will make ufw run at startup with that rule.
<asanka> error massage
<drama247365> security.ubuntu.com having issues? can't update
<yao> exit
<ezra-s> isn't 631 listening on loopback by default? that doesn't hurt if you need cups for yourself...
<ezra-s> the wording is not precise but you get my meaning
<asanka> try apt-get build-dep
<dogface> Why close 631 port. Just gire
<dogface> Why close 631 port. Just firewall it
<avid_fan> drama247365: apt-get update produces 0 errors for me.
<sudobash> I'm really liking ufw
<drama247365> weird, working again
<avid_fan> drama247365: Must be a glitch in the Matrix.
<ezra-s> dogface, why firewall it if it just listens on loopback?
<asanka> prolink 3.75G mobile broadband... auto disconnect
<A1Recon> Hi
<AlexTheRealOne> Hi
<A1Recon> OK, I am going in. Wish me luck, folks! See you after I install Ubuntu!
<ezra-s> good luck
<AlexTheRealOne> Have Fun
<lousygarua> jrib, tmux looks much friendlier, thanks for the recommendation
<du7ed> i ran aptitude install phpmyadmin, and when i go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin it gives errors about the phpmyadmin database not existing. how do i "init" phpmyadmin to create its databases and stuff
<lix> du7ed: did you install mysql-server?
<nullby7e> ipp is not a cups
<du7ed> lix: yes of course.
<lix> du7ed: and its running?
<du7ed> lix: indeed
<ezra-s> nullby7e, yes it is
<lix> du7ed: good. try http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<nullby7e> ezra-s: maybe you are right, i am checking something
<lix> du7ed: or dow you see the phpmyadmin login site on localhost/phpomyadmin?
<du7ed> lix: that would be the page i was at that described the phpmyadmin database not existing
<lix> du7ed: ok, so you see the phpmyadmin login page?
<ezra-s> nullby7e, check it out yourself -> sudo lsof -i tcp:631
<du7ed> lix: i am indeed logged into phpmyadmin!
<ezra-s> or cat /etc/services | grep ipp
<du7ed> lix: it doesn't check the phpmyadmin database until after you're logged in ;)
<nullby7e> ezra-s: yes:) but then why when i remove cups from package everything is clean and shutt down and internet pripting protocol i s still loaded
<lix> du7ed: ack. - but phpmyadmin doesnt really need a database itself. at least not to my knowledge
<vitimiti> o/
<somsip> lix: older versions do have one. Not sure about the repo version
<ezra-s> nullby7e, then you do the lsof command I told you to see what's running that port
<lix> somsip: possibly... tks
<nullby7e> i want to stop cups ezra-s
<du7ed> lix: all phpmyadmin have a phpmyadmin database that gets put on the sql server. i'm running the latest version.
<du7ed> lix: normally it opens up a little screen where you put in your db details when you install phpmyadmin
<lix> du7ed: I never installed phpmyadmin by aptitude. I just download the tarball from the website and configure the webserver accordingly myself...
<du7ed> lix: it didn't do it this time.
<ezra-s> nullby7e, you just said you have removed it and shut down
<PussyDestroyer69> hello motha fuckas
<lix> du7ed: mhmm. I see. hangon
<nullby7e> ezra-s: yes but after then 631/tcp open  ipp is still found
<nullby7e> ?!
<lix> du7ed: maybe check here: http://wiki.phpmyadmin.net/pma/Configuration_storage
<du7ed> lix:  i dont think so.
<ezra-s> nullby7e,  alright, type this in terminal: sudo lsof -i tcp:631 | awk '{print $2}' | grep -vi pid | xargs sudo kill -9
<du7ed> the problem is with aptitude.
<du7ed> if i run aptitude on a brand new system i will get a screen asking for my db details and it will auto create the phpmyadmin database
<du7ed> if i aptitude remove phpmyadmin and then aptitude install phpmyadmin on this system, it will not give me the screen i need to auto install the phpmyadmin database
<MonkeyDust> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<du7ed> why is that?
<du7ed> it's not an issue with phpmyadmin
<nullby7e> ezra-s: but after reboot it will still loaded?
<du7ed> MonkeyDust: thanks. is it ok to just try using apt-get ?
<MonkeyDust> du7ed  try apt-get instead
<du7ed> MonkeyDust: what would teh proper procedure be for completely removing something with aptitude and then installing with apt
<ezra-s> nullby7e, if you still have cups installed probably
<ezra-s> nullby7e, but you can disable it from loading at boot
<MonkeyDust> du7ed  use apt-get purge and then apt-get autoremove, to remove
<natural> hi, i am having trouble setting up my scanner, it is a workforce 635, epson.  any help?  i have not set up the printer yet, since i was not sure if i needed to set up the scanner first.  the installation disk i have is only for windows. windows 7   of course i am using ubuntu 13.04
<darthanubis> natural, printer first
<natural> ok darthanubis i will contact after it is finished, thank you
<darthanubis> natural, off to work..yw
<A1Recon> Is it better to create another swap partition
<A1Recon> ??
<darthanubis> A1Recon, no
<A1Recon> As in a dedicated swap partition
<A1Recon> ??
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  start from the beginning, what do you want to achieve?
<du7ed> thanks MonkeyDust
<du7ed> worked
<natural> ok darthanubis i see you sare out of time, thank you, printer is set up
<MonkeyDust> du7ed  yw
<nullby7e> ezra-s: thansk
<darthanubis> natural, sorry
<natural> oh, hold up, i got it, i will just scan the documents to usb drive than put them in the cpomputer like that, but it is better if i can just scan them from compuiter... anyone have any ideas?  setting up my scanner with simplescan, or somehting else?
<A1Recon> MonkeyDust I want to dual boot. And I am following this article on it http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony but somewhere in there it says "Experienced Linux geeks might be wondering where the swap space is going—but don't worry, we'll create one, just not in its own partition.". So I am confused a bit??
<natural> its ok darthanubis no worries, in last resort, i will use the hard coppies
<MonkeyDust> A1Recon  you don't really need swap, unless you plan to hibernate/suspend the computer alot
<natural> a1, i think it will install ubuntu in one partition then use the spoace in that single partition to make an 'inside' partition for swap space...
<natural> A1Recon, look above
<ezra-s> A1Recon, swap under Linux usually has a partition just for it, but nowadays unless you have low physical mem you don't really need swap, or too big of a swap partition
<A1Recon> Thanks!!
<ezra-s> A1Recon, in the article it seems to imply swap won't go in a partition for itself but in a file, which is less recommended, but equally valid
<natural> so you wont have that pesky x-sized gb partition floating around in your hd/ssd, now it should be only 2 partitions, and maybe 3 if windows is still lost in the past on how to properly manage a hdd/ssd
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: unless you want to hybernate.
<A1Recon> K
<natural> yeah, i dont recomend hibernate on ssd at all, but windows said it figured it out, i dont know about that
<natural> so anyone know how to set up this scanner on ubuntu 13.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: yeah, I never hybe, but if you do you need at least as much swap as ram
<natural> dude A1Recon that article is from 2009, comon man, thats old, get the one for 13.04 or at least 12.04/10
<MonkeyDust> natural  dirty workouround, I use for my old CanScan: launch simple scan, start scanning - does nothing... close the window, re-plug the usb scanner => ok, ready to scan
<ntzrmtthihu777> natural: problem is alotta ubuntu tuts are old as hell, and not modern at all.
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> oh sorry
<darthanubis> I thought you weant us old ubuntu heads
<anew> is a quad core opteron 2.3ghz better than an intel xeon 2.3ghz ?
<BluesKaj> ntzrmtthihu777, agreed they should be filtered out
<darthanubis> anew, depends. but no
<BluesKaj> anew, o ask in #hardware
<anew> yeah no one answered there
<Dr_Fets> better in what way?
<riddrib> how can download youtube video in firefox ubuntu?
<anew> weird because the vps with the opteron has less cpu max outs than the xeon
<MonkeyDust> riddrib  youtube-dl, in a terminal
<BluesKaj> then google for benchmark reviews this is ubuntu support not cpu , anew
<th0r> riddrib: or install VideoDownloadHelper, it is a ff plugin
<ntzrmtthihu777> rrittenhouse: youtube-dl is da junk, listen
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: use addons for that, they can be easily installed
<riddrib> you said the download
<BluesKaj> riddrib, install youtube-dl
<riddrib> ok
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: are you intending to rip the audio from the video?
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: http://www.youtube-mp3.org if so
<MonkeyDust> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 141 kB, installed size 1041 kB
<BluPhenix316> is there some software for ubuntu, that can control a printer/fax machine? i have ubuntu 13.04 installed on my mother's computer and she wants the computer to handle faxs
<g105b> Is there a desktop twitter client that can schedule tweets?
<natural> thanks MonkeyDust i want to do it wirelessly
<natural> i'll just scan the images to usb drive then take it to computer, thanks though
<MonkeyDust> BluPhenix316  hylafax, gfax
<riddrib> thankyou everyone
<BluPhenix316> MonkeyDust: the computer itself doesn't have a fax modem, it is the printer that does
<BluesKaj> BluPhenix316, what model printer/fax ?
<BluPhenix316> HP OfficeJet 4500
<BluPhenix316> scanning and printing is fine, i am just trying to see if ubuntu can control the fax portion
<riddrib> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<riddrib> Reading database
<LinuxNewbish> good all , im having a problem when i install Ubuntu 12.10  beside my win8 as dual boot. the starting windows doesnt show so i could pick which OS i would like to run, can anyone help me with this matter
<riddrib> Downlad complete
<moultonl> I've got two xubuntu boxes.  Geany is fired up on one, and there's someone else standing at that box.  How can I get that instance of Geany over onto my current box's display?
<betrayd> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<moultonl> betrayd, is that for me?
<betrayd> that's one way moultonl
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: if you run:  sudo update-grub    do you see the boot?
<th0r> moultonl: if you just want one window, you might also look at X-forwarding via ssh
<Inoki> Hi guys, anybody who owns an ASUS n71 laptop? We can't get past a black screen.
<ActionParsnip> th0r: the same instance....not sure if you can duplicate app windows like that
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: is it on an installed OS, or during install
<ntzrmtthihu777> Inoki: boot it, at the grub screen edit the boot, and set it to nomodeset nosplash, get more info.
<ebernhardson> in unity, when i alt-tab through open windows it groups together similar windows.  how do i turn that off?
<th0r> ActionParsnip: agreed. wasn't sure what exactly he wanted.
<Inoki> Thing is, we tried a liveUSB with 13.04 x64, but all my friend receives is a black screen with "Boot error".
<ActionParsnip> ebernhardson: have a look in ccsm
<ntzrmtthihu777> ebernhardson: get rid of unity :P
<LinuxNewbish> it shows me this message ActionParsnip  " /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow "
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxNewbish: ok, use the web to see what that means
<Inoki> ActionParsnip: nope, it was downloaded directly from Ubuntu website using Chrome on Windows 7.
<moultonl> betrayd, but the person who grabbed that box still needs to do whatever it is they're trying to do, so a vnc-ish option is't going to work.  I could do ssh -Y me@otherbox geany, but that's going to fire up a new instance, and I need the one that's currently running
<ebernhardson> ActionParsnip: downloading that now, will look into it.  Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: doesn't matter where it is from, it still needs checking
<riddrib> I can't find youtube-dl in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: its a console command
<betrayd> moultonl: ok the vnc though with x11vnc will let YOU make changes, but it seems you need him to do it
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: web browse to the page with the file, copy the adress bar then use that http address as an option to youtube-dl
<ntzrmtthihu777> riddrib: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<th0r> riddrib: VideoDownload Helper for firefox will let you download directly from firefox
<riddrib> I do install and complete download
<moultonl> forget it -- he's gone away now.
<LinuxNewbish> thanks ActionParsnip i will try it and see what will happen thanks again
<riddrib> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5KrxGrYxDvg
<riddrib> ERROR: unable to download video webpage: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<ntzrmtthihu777> riddrib: it'll happen, if your connection is crap. I've been using youtube-dl for forever and a day now, and its the best thing you can use, I guarantee it.
<riddrib> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5KrxGrYxDvg
<riddrib> WARNING: unable to set language: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: use an addon for FIrefox, lots easier
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: or an extension in Chrom/ium
<riddrib> what is the name to addons
<riddrib> ?
<Screwba> so nobody here knows anything about LSBinit scripting ???
<Screwba> can someone refer me to a channel which does ???
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=firefox%20addon%20youtube%20download&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<betrayd> try centos/rh Screwba
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: try searching sometimes, instead of asking
<ntzrmtthihu777> riddrib: screw the addon, trustme ytdl is the way to go.
<Screwba> betrayd:  why there?
<th0r> riddrib: I will have that video in less than a minute...videodownload helper (last time)
<betrayd> why not
 * BluesKaj shrugs , never had any problem with youtube-dl , just have to check the url and copy and paste it , actully even wget will work if you can isolate the right url
<Screwba> CentOS/RH do not even use LSBinit
<Screwba> they still use sysv init
<ntzrmtthihu777> riddrib: you can use your ytube acount to create a playlist of the vids you want, then use youtube-dl on the playlist url and it will get them all.
<genii-around> Screwba: Most of Ubuntu is now using Upstart
<betrayd> Screwba: not in their latest RH maybe
<betrayd> or fedora
<betrayd> read it on Distrowatch
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: did the link give you something useful?
<Screwba> 6.4 is still sysv...I have CentOS and Red Hat running here
<riddrib> yes
<Screwba> Upstart is pretty much the same as LSBinit though...it is a parallel boot sequence
<ActionParsnip> riddrib: why couldn't you do the same search?
<Screwba> what I am trying to do is pause it long enough to run my config script on first boot
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: so, how is this Ubuntu related?
<Inoki> ActionParsnip: we checked, file seems to be ok.
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: good, please MD5 test befoe using the ISOs you download, in future
<Inoki> ActionParsnip: any ideas what could cause the "Boot error" except that?
<ActionParsnip> Inoki: is the right device set to boot in BIOS?
<Screwba> ActionParsnip:  totally related...I want to now configure Ubuntu to properly run a similar script
<Inoki> ActionParsnip: yep, checked all that.
<Screwba> ActionParsnip:  once I get Ubuntu working, then I will move to Debian, then Mint
<raijin> lol
<raijin> that should go debian->ubuntu->mint
<raijin> iirc
 * raijin shrugs
<Screwba> raijin:  I agree but the Debian folks have been as helpful as here, the Ubuntu folks
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: you could have a check in your script to make sure certain processes are started
<Screwba> it seems like nobody know how the boot sequence 'really' works
<Screwba> I have tried adding my script (it is not a daemon) to rc.local, I have tried adding it as a boot up script...nothing works
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: i understand the mechanics, just not had to mess with it. If I am adding boot scripts etc I use /etc/rc.local as everything will be started by the time that script is executed
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: add it above the exit 0 line, you may need to specify absolute paths to binaries
<Screwba> tried it...it begins to run but my script takes about 2 mins to complete on some systems and I can see it still running when the desktop is presented
<aDeOleo> hi everyone!!!
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: then add an ampersand to the command, it wil background and the GUI can load
<aDeOleo> any one know why when I try to stop my isc-dhcp-server 3 it displays: stop: Unknown instance: ??????????????????????????????????????????????
<ActionParsnip> aDeOleo: use the service command, you can see the service names there
<Screwba> ActionParsnip:  not following...add an & to what?
<Screwba> the rc.local where my script is called?
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: the command, so that it backgrounds
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: so if the command is: /usr/bin/command     change it to:  /usr/bin/command &
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: then the process will background and the boot can continue
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: do you not use background processes?
<Peanut> Hi folks - until last week, I would get a /dev/ttyUSB{0,1} device when I would connect my Palm on USB. The device still shows up in dmesg when I connect, but I no longer get the ttyUSB devices. Does anyone know what could have changed?
<ActionParsnip> Peanut: when you unplug the device, do you safely remove the device before unplugging?
<Mikeasaurus> is there a way to update my soundcard driver?  I just installed ubunutu and my speakers sound horrible
<sudobash> Mikeasaurus sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sudobash> should update everything on the system, if there is an update for pulseaudio it will grab it
<Mikeasaurus> I did that
<Peanut> ActionParsnip: It's not a storage device but a USB serial port as far as I know, so no 'safely remove' option that I saw.
<sudobash> find your sound card in the command: lspci and paste the HWID
<Screwba> I understand background process but I would really like my script to 'pause' the boot process until it completes
<Screwba> actionparsnip ^^^
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: then you will need a check to see if the process has stopped and hold the boot until
<_kshenoy> I'm trying to compile vim from source and it says "Python config dir not found" and indeed there's no config dir in /usr/lib/python2.7
<Screwba> ActionParsnip: exactly...how would I 'hold the boot'?
<skorasaurus> hi, i have a 12.04 ubuntu image that i made on a usb and I can boot to it.
<donvito2> hello fellas, i have intel pentium 3.0 processor, 1gb ram memory, 128 mb nvidia geforce 6200 turbocache and my 12.04 unity is still laggy, i dont know why? can anyone tell me why maybe?
<_kshenoy> I checked for the usual culprits: python-dev is installed and `python -c 'print "hello"'` works as expected. `python -V` gives 2.7.4. Can someone please help me resolve this?
<skorasaurus> but the text that appears on the screen is garbled when I boot.
<Screwba> ActionParsnip: since Upstart and LSBinit is a parallel boot process, everything just flows and starts...I have not found a way for my script to 'pause/hold' the boot process
<Mikeasaurus> www.pastebin.com/2xpYTkqn
<Screwba> ActionParsnip: I must say though, you have been the most helpful so far on this topic
<Mikeasaurus> Is it ATI IXP SB400?
<ActionParsnip> Screwba: after running the command in rc.local, have a while loop to hold the boot unti the process doesn't exist
<metaldemon> help D:
<metaldemon> my lappy wont load ubuntu properly
<sudobash> 00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01) and 00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 10)
<Heavenstorm> donvito2:  I can feel your pain man. I have an nvidia MX400 and could not make the nvidia drivers work without it defaulting to VESA which has no 3d acceleration
<Screwba> ActionParsnip: I will try that...thanks
<sudobash> whta version of ubuntu are you using?
<metaldemon> I use version 12.04
<Mikeasaurus> 13.04
<elkng> Heavenstorm: "I can feel your pain", feel that one: RIVA TNT 16MB
<elkng> using right now
<metaldemon> I am new to ubunu. and I cannot seem to install it properly on this laptop
<elkng> all I can afford is KDE: 3.5.4, no unity
<metaldemon> it is an old ASUS A2500L
<ntzrmtthihu777> elkng: heh, go for xfce, you'll love it :P
<elkng> "ubunu", you can spell it correctly also
<elkng> s/can/can't
<elkng> ntzrmtthihu777: don't like rats
<fincan> hi, I have problem with friends-app on 13.04, I cant connect twitter
<anant> join #c
<sudobash> Mikeasaurus so the audio is not working or just sounds crappy?
<ntzrmtthihu777> elkng: get rid of em, lol. not a rat to be seen on my box
<Mikeasaurus> Just sounds crappy, very distorted
<Heavenstorm> elkng:  I have an ancient tower so I didn't expect much from it to start with. I'm trying to se it a server for my home network as a content filtering system so at the time I don't have a GUI
<BluesKaj>  Heavenstorm, MX400 is a very old card , recommend you try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629147/
<Youssefk> Hello, does anyone of you guys know if the reboot problem in juju has been fixed or not?
<Mikeasaurus> Maybe one of the speakers is blown?  It's a laptop
<metaldemon> Can anybody help me? it displays a couple of messages on boot for a couple of seconds. then it restarts
<metaldemon> it wont go past: "stopping system v run level compatibility"
<Youssefk> Hello, does anyone of you guys know if the reboot problem in juju has been fixed or not?
<Heavenstorm> BluesKaj: Thanks for the info. I will save it if I go back to using the GUI.
<sudobash> Mikeasaurus check the sound tool, it will allow you to push the volume past 100% which will decrease quality through speakers, and has blown my laptop speakers before
<Youssefk> Hello, does anyone of you guys know if the reboot problem in juju has been fixed or not?
<Pici> Youssefk: you may want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<fincan> is there any way to use friends-app with twitter?
<Youssefk> @Pici okay :)
<lessshaste> how do you type e-diaresis (that is e with two dots) in a terminal in linux?
<johnjohn101> e..
<lessshaste> johnjohn101, :)
<hexacode> anyone know how to pipe data to the standard input of a certain process number?
<lessshaste> alt-235 doesn't seem to do anything
<Mikeasaurus> Output volume is unamplfied 100%.  Both speakres work
<andril> hello all
<metaldemon> Can anyone explain to me what I have to do to get this old laptop working?
<lessshaste> none of these work http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_can_you_type_an_e_with_diaeresis_on_a_standard_102-Key_US_keyboard
<lessshaste> any ideas?
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: try an xubuntu iso
<johnjohn101> lessshaste: can you find it somewhere and copy/paste?
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, the problem is that this laptop refuses to boot from a removable
<lessshaste> johnjohn101, maybe :)
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: as in a usb device?
<sudobash> Mikeasaurus did you reboot after your upgrade, and did you see if pulseaudio was updated? also what are you listening to? Pandora? MP3?
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, I run the windows installer, but after running it it does not boot into ubuntu properly, and yes. USB, CD and DVD dont work
<johnjohn101> lessshaste: those instruction worked for me  ë
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, removables only work in windows xp that is already installed on it
<lessshaste> johnjohn101, what exactly did you do?
<Mikeasaurus> VLC movie.  x264 AAC2.0
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: windows xp has nothign to do with the boot. if you have a properly setup bootable cd and the right bios flags set it should work. its damn rare to have a lappy not boot from cds.
<johnjohn101> I held the control shift down while typing all of the characters.  those are zeros btw
<fincan> is friend-app bugy with twitter in 13.04?
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, ubuntu seems to have installed just fine, but when I start up I do not get the GRUB2 bootloader
<Mikeasaurus> pulseaudio was already upgraded
<Mikeasaurus> It's ok.  I will use headphones
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, but this laptop is rare, 2003 ASUS A2500L
<Peanut> Ah, found a workaround for my Palm Pilot problem: just use "-p usb:" and it will find whatever port it is on.
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, it is more weird than really rare though. they are commonly found in dumpsters I think
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: so you installed ubuntu how?
<Heavenstorm> This is my question: I am using wpa_supplicant to connect to my wi-fi. After it boots I have to enter "dhclient wlan0" to get it to connect. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, I installed it via the Windows installer. from usb in windows. after that it asks to restart the machine. and then all the errors occur
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: in other words, you used wubi
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, Yes, sorry. I am new to ubuntu
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: that's your first mistake. wubi is trash.
<contrapunctus> Say, folks...anyone know about ClamAV? I just did a full system scan and got an 8.9 MB large log, which says 3 files are infected...but how do I know which ones? =\
<lucido> I'm using a geforce7200 videocard connected to an lcd display via a vga cable and the screen keeps flashing between normal display and blank screen in 5second intervals
<metaldemon> ntzrmtthihu777, how else should I install it then, this bios does not have a lot of features and bios updates are no where to be seen. the CD drives lazer is probably not functioning. however the usb ports do work
<Guest95268> hi ubuntustudio alsa related issue using 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> metaldemon: pm me. I can't tell you how many shit laptops i've restored, I'll help ya out.
<riddrib> all right
<donvito2> media player like winamp or aimp for ubuntu?
<esx> donvito2: audacious
<donvito2> THANKS
<BluesKaj> lucido, drop to a tty, ctrl+alt+f1 ,login then do,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and reboot, if that's possible
<contrapunctus> donvito2, what's wrong with VLC? ;)
<lucido> BluesKaj, I already selected the propriatary nvidia drivers in software sources and it says its active now
<contrapunctus> Say, folks...anyone know about ClamAV? I just did a full system scan and got an 8.9 MB large log, which says 3 files are infected...but how do I know which ones? =\
<riddrib> where you working I working in Coca cola system office
<lucido> BluesKaj, the screen isnt flashing in the bios or during boot
<BluesKaj> lucido, no matter , use the nvidia-current driver , the one you selected obviously doesn't work
<deadweasel> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<deadweasel> i'm having serious screen issues..I removed a video card (1 of 2) and one of my screens seems to be pointed at the old device...
<adamk> deadweasel: Pastebin the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (if you have one).
<deadweasel> good method to pastebin from command line?
<riddrib> where the video with youtube-dl is saving?
<adamk> deadweasel: pastebinit
<ndhakara> hello, I wanna learn how I can connect twitter with friend-apps, or ist bugged?
<deadweasel> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629506/
<deadweasel> next one coming
<antitau> heyhey, anybody have experience installing the newest nvidia driver?
<SnowmanX11> Can somebody propose me a good audio grabber tool?
<antitau> i'm on 12.10
<antitau> i seem to have broken everything, stuck in 640x480 mode. the installation went fine, i ran nvidia-xconfig and restarted but when i access the settings it's still saying the driver isn't being used
<deadweasel> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629511/
<deadweasel> i recently reinstalled drivers for my 7970, thinking it would help
<adamk> antitau: Check the Xorg log file to see why the nvidia driver isn't being used.
<adamk> deadweasel: Can you also pastebin the output of 'dmesg' ?
<M4d3L-Rabbit> hi to get memory usage for php I use this command total=0; for i in `ps -C php -o rss=`; do total=$(($total+$i)); done; echo "Memory usage: $total kb"; how can I change that to use the process id specifiquely
<doomlord_> anyone here got displaylink working under ubuntu ? i just tried following some instructions , i managed to get my desktop visible on the displaylink monitor, but it disabled my main graphics card;
<doomlord_> in particular the instructions go on about "xinerama", but the existing config talks about "twinview", (this was setup by the nvidia tool)
<doomlord_> are xinerama & twinview mutually exclusive ?
<ndhakara> I need help to connect twitter with friend-apps
<uberamd> ndhakara: add the twitter account in the System Settings
<ndhakara> uberamd: yea but it doesnt connect
<ndhakara> uberamd: when I click to add twitter blank white screen coming for a while and then crashes
<uberamd> ndhakara: sound's like it's failing to load the twitter oauth page
<ndhakara> uberamd: can u connect it?
<uberamd> ndhakara: i just did about an hour ago, successfully
<uberamd> ndhakara: i'll try again
<uberamd> ndhakara: yes it works perfectly for me
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L-Rabbit: change `ps -C php -o rss=`         to     `ps -ef | grep PID | grep -v grep`       or similar
<ndhakara> uberamd: did u ypgrade ur system or fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L-Rabbit: you'll be messing with stuff like grep and grep -v
<Pici> M4d3L-Rabbit, ActionParsnip: pgrep might make this a lot easier
<deadweasel> adamk: best way to pastebinit dmseg?
<usr13> !paste | deadweasel
<ubottu> deadweasel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mchlbhm> Hey! I have another Q. Can I use something other than unity in ubuntu 12.04 amd64?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: ps -p <pid>
<deadweasel> thx usr13
<usr13> mchlbhm: Sure.  xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop  etc.
<deadweasel> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629562/
<mchlbhm> Usr13: Thank you
<donvito2> is it posible to run weather application just like on smartphones on ubuntu desktop?
<n-iCe> the 13.04 iso is not formatting my hard drive and not doing anuinstallation effects any idea?
<usr13> n-iCe: "anuinstallation effects"?  Are you doing an install?
<mchlbhm> donvito: It is, but I only saw from the software center and the reviews werent very good.
<n-iCe> yes, after it says reboot to make effects and boot in the system it does not do it afyer reboot myblap says no os detected
<mchlbhm> Which reminds me... Google is calling me
<adamk> deadweasel: That's not the output from 'dmesg', that's your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<mchlbhm> Thanks again :D
<usr13> n-iCe: So how did the install process go?  Did you install the grub boot loader to the MBR of your primary hard drive?
<usr13> !grub | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<n-iCe> well Ubuntu does it by itself i think i just selected use all the disk and erase my old os
<usr13> n-iCe: Yes, it does, or should have, unless you skipped part of the process.
<n-iCe> I did not I even tried with two isos and did not work
<nedbat> I'm trying to use limits.d to restrict resource usage, and it doesn't seem to kick in.  If I run a process with "sudo -u sandbox programname", should the limits on the sandbox user be in effect?
<usr13> n-iCe: It sounds a lot like grub did not get installed.
<usr13> n-iCe: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<betrayd> usr13: wasn't there a grub that would not show if there is only 1 OS on the system
<n-iCe> im installing other os and doing a hard format drive i think ubuntu does not do ot well sinxe it takes like 2 minutes doing it and win does it in like 30minites seems a deep format
<n-iCe> we will see
<llutz> betrayd: that's default behaviour at least with 12.10
<usr13> betrayd: n-iCe Said that his system reports "no os detected".
<betrayd> gotcha thx llutz, usr13
<usr13> betrayd: ... which indicates that grub is not installed.  Right?
<betrayd>  yeppers
<n-iCe> lets hope win fix the things
<n-iCe> i tried to install ubuntu netinstall and cancelled it
<n-iCe> npt sure if it has something to do
<threex5> when i 'connect to server' using nautilus, it will close my connection after a while. How do ensure that my connection stays open?
<Cantide> how do i install ubuntu 13.04 on a flash drive from an iso image on my hdd ?
<n-iCe> but i deleted it and did a clean whole system installation and did not boot
<usr13> Cantide: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<usr13> n-iCe: Boot the live CD and take a look.  See what is there.
<Cantide> usr13, thanks :)
<n-iCe> i did checked gparted and looks like all was installed correctly
<usr13> n-iCe: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Send URL. We will look too.
<c_s> Unable to send files to android phone via bluetooth.
<n-iCe> if windows does not boot either or detected i will pressume my hard drive or laptop system is fuucked up
<deadweasel> adamk: my bad, try this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5629597/
<betrayd> c_s did they pair succesfully?
<n-iCe> usr13 right now, I cant
<c_s> betrayd : ya
<betrayd> c_s try the other way around, send from the other device
<c_s> betrayd : no way.
<betrayd> your call
<anew> what is the purpose of the hosts file ?
<c_s> betrayd : after pairing I don't have the option for browsing files. only send files.
<betrayd> c_s: maybe a time limit?
<betrayd> c_s: might be too quick, then drops
<c_s> betrayd : when I click to send file it starts with progress bar and then stops displaying an error.
<betrayd> c_s: did the progress bar show some data was passed?
<betrayd> or just 0
<deadweasel> adamk: it hangs on Checking Battery State when starting lightdm
<c_s> betrayd : it just starts. but no percentage is shown.
<deadweasel> i've tried removing .Xauthority, removing and reinstalling xorg, reboot, etc.
<netlar> what can you do if a peripheral does not appear to be supported by linux?
<deadweasel> write your own driver
<netlar> deadweasel: not sure I am able to do that
<betrayd> replace with a supported one?
<deadweasel> me either. what peripheral?
<netlar> deadweasel: a bluetooth dongle
<nedbat> ulimit is a bash built-in that sets limits on the current shell.  If I want to run a program with limits on just that program, and I don't use a shell, what are my options?
<netlar> already looked on the list for linux and the manufacturer is not on the list
<adamk_> deadweasel, Ultimately, the problem appears to be this: (EE) fglrx(0): The graphics processor is already set to console mode, set X mode fail. Cannot start X.
<adamk_> deadweasel, I've never seen that error before, though, and nothing appears out of the ordinary in your config file or dmesg.
<msh210> Hey, all. I've read man shutdown and man reboot and I see a way to shut down after n seconds, but I'm looking for a way to reboot after n seconds. Is there a way?
<nedbat> msh210: shutdown -r     ?
<betrayd> netlar: also tried other liveCDs?
<msh210> nedbat d'oh I missed that flag in the man page
<msh210> thanks!
<deadweasel> adamk_: thanks for taking a look.  i probably borked something somewhere..
<netlar> betrayd: what do you mean?
<betrayd> try a different distro netlar
<netlar> betrayd: I want to use Ubuntu
<netlar> Everything else is fine
<servvs> is there any way to remove python 2.7.4 and reinstall 2.7.3? It has totally screwed my programming releases
<jrib> servvs: how has it totally screwed your programming releases?
<mbruton> Anyone know if there is an issue with the initial Apache2 configuration and MaaS?  The apache2 error logs state file not found for /var/www/maas.
<servvs> I usually package my programs with Pyinstaller or bbfreeze for releases and I am just getting all kinds of errors with python 2.7.4
<nic013> anyone here using goldendict???
<jrib> servvs: you should try to troubleshoot the errors imo
<messa4> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone care to assist me in compiling xscreensaver from source?
<netlar> hello messa4
<nic013> anyone here using goldendict???
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience !details | nic013
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: why are you compiling xscreensaver from source?
<messa4> Does Itunes works on ubuntu? its such a great program
<deadweasel> adamk_: any other ideas for fixing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | nic013
<ubottu> nic013: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<deadweasel> or logs you could use?
<jrib> messa4: doubtful (maybe with wine), but there are plenty of good native music programs
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: for vanity, lol. I've changed the text of the xmatrix source code to reference my handle instead of neo :P
<designbybeck_> So 13.04 doesn't support ATI RadeonHD 2000-4000 video cards? And I'm guessing that includes the Mobility series as well? I have a Dell 17 Studio Laptop I'm trying to get working
<jrib> !source | ntzrmtthihu777
<ubottu> ntzrmtthihu777: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ntzrmtthihu777> messa4: playonlinux has a script to do it.
<messa4> ntzrmtthihu777: u just click it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: I got the source, that's no problem. It's configure & make gives me issue.
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: read the page please
<ntzrmtthihu777> messa4: its like a wizard, though.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: no need, sir.
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: ok, so you've rebuilt it?
<adamk_> designbybeck, The open source driver should work on those GPUs by default.
<messa4> can u use ubuntu for programming?
<jrib> messa4: sure
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: because, 1. the xmatrix screensaver is in xscreensaver-data-extras, and apt-get source will not fetch that, and 2. I've already got the source from github. and no, I have not.
<messa4> in Visual basic and delphi
<adamk_> deadweasel, Not really, sorry. Googling for that exact phrase turned up only two results, and neither were helpful.
<messa4> just kidding
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: why will apt-get source not fetch *that*?
<ntzrmtthihu777> messa4: yeah, hell yeah. linux period is hella good for programming in any language except .net
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: i.e. what happened when you tried?
<DarsVaeda> how do I trigger an upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04? I got a message that 13.04 is available but postponed it but now I want to upgrade but do not get any possibility
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: because doing apt-get source xscreensaver-data-extra snatches xscreensaver instead.
<DarsVaeda> I tried "sudo update-manager -d" with no success
<jrib> DarsVaeda: you can't you need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<jrib> !upgrade | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DarsVaeda> ah sorry I meant 12.10
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: that's the correct source package.
<designbybeck_> So we can't use Ubuntu 13.04 with ATI cards?
<designbybeck_> at least the Radeon HD 4650 series?
<adamk_> designbybeck, Why do you keep saying that?
 * r00t-err0r AFK
<designbybeck_> oh sorry adamk_, my settings weren't showing I had a reply sorry
<ntzrmtthihu777> well that's dumb, lol. give me a sec and I'll give the apt-get source a shot.
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: if you follow the instructions in the link ubottu gave you, you'll see several packages will be built from the xscreensaver source package
<designbybeck_> adamk_: i don't see my HDMI video/audio out options without it though
<adamk_> designbybeck, Well HDMI video should definitely work with the open source drivers.  Not sure about HDMI audio, though I thought it was supported.  The folks in #radeon may be able to help.
<jrib> DarsVaeda: I don't know what postpone is or does.  If the documentation doesn't discuss it either, then you might try using do_release_upgrade (upgrade in the terminal) instead
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: true, but the apt-gotten source still fails on make
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: you shouldn't be running make
<jrib> directly anyway
<designbybeck_> ok thank you adamk_ I'm finishing some other updates, then I'll try to see what all else I can do with the Open Source drivers
<Peanut> Are there any big issues known with 13.04 that should keep you from upgrading?
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: and why not? I did ./configure first, if that is what you are worried about?
<DarsVaeda> jrib: postpone = there was a button to cancel the upgrade
<sere> using 13.4 kernel 3.8 and my synaptic keeps freezing not sure why...no command line outpout either just keeps freezing
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: because that's not how you rebuild a deb package (see the link)
<jrib> DarsVaeda: I see.  I'm not familiar with it
<DarsVaeda> I just foudn an article stating that I first have to install updates then I can upgrade, I'll test that
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: seems excessive to build a deb for it, but this will work. thank you.
<jrib> ntzrmtthihu777: no problem
<betrayd> lol then release it
<servvs> jrib I am trying to do that, but there are some inconsistencies  with what is happening and it is making it very difficult, for instance with bbfreeze, it is including version 2.7.3 of the python interpreter (which I don't think I even have anymore) and that is causing some version errors
<jrib> servvs: do you have things in /usr/local/?  Also, try clearing .pyc files maybe.  #python might be able to help you more in tracing the errors (pastebin them somewhere).  I have to go but feel free to pastebin them to here too
<designbybeck_> Ubuntu 13.04 keeps crashing. It goes to a panic occurrred, switching back to text console
<designbybeck_> this is about the 4th time i've gotten the panic
<Bray90820> how would i get alsamixer setting to stick on reboot
<betrayd> there's a save/restore Bray90820 type 'man alsactl
<Bray90820> betrayd: so first i do my alsamixer stuff then i do man alsactl
<betrayd> man is manual to read about the alsactl options that explain them in full
<Bray90820> ahh ok
<Bray90820> thank you
<betrayd> yw Bray90820
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: functioning :D
<gerep> Hi all...90 minutes from now, I need to receive a alert so I can take a break, what's the best application for that? Thanks
<apineda> I'm trying to run a python script in a background process using nohup, it's actually a django server, however it's not working unless I run it directly in the terminal (ie not using nohup). I also don't know how ot get this running on startup on ubuntu server.
<Myrtti> gerep: sounds like workrave
<gerep> Myrtti, thanks, I'll try it ;)
<stat_vi> gerep, Myrtti: sounds like `sleep $((90*60)) && notify-send "Alert"` :)
<gerep> stat_vi, I did that but was looking for something already done and with a UI =)
<ntzrmtthihu777> jrib: holy crap, lol. the source code produced 6 deb packages XD
<pagios> is this compatible with linux? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815100112
<nuclearbob> stgraber: ping
<theadmin> apineda: To run on startup, you'll need /etc/init/django-server.conf (or something) with two lines: "start on startup" and "exec /path/to/command"
<jhutchins_wk> In the command "${ENDIR}/sar $* -f ${DFILE} > ${RPT}" (quotes mine), what does $* do?
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: "All of the positional parameters, seen as a single word" (from TLDP)
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: That is, if you run your script as ./myscript blah blah bleh bloh, $* is the string "blah blah bleh bloh"
<betrayd>  gerep at + xcowsay
<wilee-nilee> pagios, seems to but not a ubuntu support question. http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.video-input-infrastructure/20881
<frankbro_> I just installed xubuntu 13.04, installed some update, restarted. Now all I see is some kind of old view like a browser screenshot of several sites (google, webupd8), can't access tty nor kill x. Ssh aint installed. Anyone know what can be done?
<wilee-nilee> frankbro_, Try the earlier kernel in 13.04 if there is one and check what was updated and your graphic and additional drivers stuff, and give some real details for help.
<Bray90820> how would i auto mount a samba location on boot
<Drago> ciao :)
<theadmin> Bray90820: to fstab: //servername/sharename mountpoint cifs username=your_username,password=your_password
<Noggo> hello
<Drago> !LIST
<ubottu> Drago: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bray90820> theadmin: is that a terminal command
<theadmin> Bray90820: No, add that line to /etc/fstab
<theadmin> Bray90820: (modify it accordingly, of course)
<Bray90820> well yes :P
<dilyarasi> hello
<dilyarasi> i have a question
<Atlantic777> Hi! I have a computer with 12.04 installed and I was told that the computer randomly freezes and sometimes it can't recover from sleep/suspend. I did upgrade, it seems that upgrade fiexed these problems but I would like to check what was wrong.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | dilyarasi
<ubottu> dilyarasi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Atlantic777> What logs should I check?
<__Trullo> I need a fast file indexer for ubuntu, any suggestions?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Atlantic777: does your ram exceed your swap?
<devtekbeta> is there a list of supported wifi cards for ubuntu?
<devtekbeta> i cant find it in the wiki/docs
<ntzrmtthihu777> __Trullo: locate is nice :D
<Noggo> it is possible with ubuntu 13.04 to hide the icon for mounted drives (usb stick/ usb hdd) in the unity launcher
<_Trullo> ntzrmtthihu777, I need something for the desktop
<Bray90820> theadmin: just at the bottom right?
<frankbro_> wilee-nilee: it seems like it messed up my graphic card. I managed to boot from recovery mode but now it won't detect my second screen. lspci does indicate the right card tho.
<chutney> devtekbeta, the support cards would be the supported card for all distros of linux using your kernel version
<Atlantic777> ntzrmtthihu777: no, I don't think so.
<theadmin> Bray90820: Yes, on a new line at the bottom.
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> thank you
<jhutchins_wk> theadmin: What it does is pass sar the -A from /etc/cron.d/sysstat
<theadmin> Bray90820: And make sure you have "cifs-utils" installed.
<jhutchins_wk> theadmin: But yeah, thanks!
<Bray90820> ok
<toti55> Ciao a tutti
<wilee-nilee> frankbro_, Cool, not my area of pay in general, but details are really helpful. ;)
<toti55> 1list
<dilyarasi> i will install ubuntu. i have win 7 os an have two partition c and d . c is main win 7. i will install ubuntu to d drive and have some files on d. will ubuntu delete my files on d drive? ntzrmtthihu777
<devtekbeta> chutney i do not understand "the supported card for all distros using kernel version" there are many different cards
<anew> when i run top, there is a line 'Cpu(s)' what is the difference betwene this and and down where the pid's are and it says %CPU ?
<pagios> http://www.amazon.com/KWorld-Expert-Video-Maker-KW-USB2800D/dp/B000234SMQ   can anyone tell me if this device outputs audio on the usb or only on rthe audio_out? trying to connect to ubuntu
<devtekbeta> oh you mean i look up the kernel version and see what cards that supports
<chutney> yes
<wilee-nilee> dilyarasi, Ubuntu does not use NTFS partitions, and you most likely have at least 3 primaries, maybe a 4th firmware look at the HD from ubuntu.
<subsilico> Atlantic777: did you do an apt-get upgrade or a do-release-upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> ntfs for instals anyway.
<dilyarasi> you mean i need 4 partition for ubuntu install?
<Bray90820> theadmin: how would i find my server name i am finding 2 different things and i don't know which one is correct
<wilee-nilee> dilyarasi,  No, that windows has 4 already in a standard msdos setup 4 primaries is the limit, or 3 and a exteneded for logicals.
<Bray90820> theadmin: nevermind
<devtekbeta> ok i want to use ubuntuStudio latest version, it says Ubuntu Kernel 3.5.0-23.35. where can i find a list of wifi cards this supports? i searched google but it dosnt show anything useful
<wilee-nilee> many oem installs have 4 primary partitions, two hidden in windows. dilyarasi
<chutney> devtekbeta, what have you got already for a wifi card?
<devtekbeta> i havnt looked yet. but it is a msi u135 netbook with win7 starter working on it
<dilyarasi> ok thnx wilee-nilee
<uberamd> devtekbeta: I'd figure out which card you have first
<wilee-nilee> dilyarasi, Cool, just be sure to be backed up prepared for any contingency. ;)
<frankbro_> Really weird. Now I installed ssh. Killed x, got sent to I think its lighted, logged back in, as soon as Im logged in, the display becomes trash.
<Atlantic777> subsilico: yes, I did upgrade.
<subsilico> cool
<subsilico> i am having the same issue with stability with 12.10 and i am currently running apt-get upgrade so i hope it fixes it.
<jmnoz> running 13.04: oneconf-service and apt-check is consuming a lot of CPU, what's happening?
<wilee-nilee> frankbro_ You can go to users and make a second account and see if its the same if you login to it, just an option.
<wilee-nilee> easily made and removed
<Atlantic777> subsilico: actually, this fixed it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bray90820> on the menu bar there are usually menus such as places but there not there fo rme
<Bray90820> for me
<subsilico> Atlantic777: interesting
<subsilico> so you had to run that apt-get command?
<chutney> devtekbeta, according to msi'2 web site, your m135 netbook can come with several different wifi cards, but if you have windows installed and running you can find out which one in device manager
<Atlantic777> subsilico: yes, it leaves lts system but installs X stack from newer release which can fix lots of problems with fresh hardware.
<subsilico> hmm, my hardware is old
<Bray90820_> k
<lucido> whats the pseudo packages name that installs the full desktop ?
<Bray90820_> Test can anyone read
<chutney> yes
<Bray90820_> on the menu bar there are usually menus such as places but there not there for rme
<Atlantic777> subsilico: things break from time to time...
<nimby> Hi! I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 and now I can't boot the system, it just boots to a black screen with a _ blinking away.
<Bray90820_> all it says is ubuntu desktop
<looop> nimby, its very risky to update like this
<looop> i never done it, only clean installs
<nimby> it is a clean install
<looop> ohh
<nimby> I meant that 12.04 has worked fine
<devtekbeta> in the device manager it says i have: 802.11bgn 1t1r mini card wireless adapter
<zacarias> Hi. I've been trying to load live cd's with 13.04 on my PowerPC mac. I've tried with Kubuntu and Lubuntu. However, after the splash screen, booting freezes on a black screen with some messages, where the last one states "Stoping mount network filesystems". I currently have Kubuntu 12.04 installed on the machine, and that works well. Any help?
<wilee-nilee> nimby, How is a upgrade a clean install?
<nimby> i deleted all partitions
<nimby> and then installed it
<theadmin> zacarias: Ubuntu has special images for macs, are you using them?
<jaequery> i currently have setup w/ it's own /boot partition set to 65M. unfortunately it's too small for me to install some other apps that creates additional kernels such as gotroot hardened kernels. can i just tar up the /boot folder, unmount it from partition, and then extract it so that /boot now belongs to the root partition?
<wilee-nilee> nimby, You had a seperate home?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | nimby
<nimby> nothing
<mike_> is there anyone else in here
<ubottu> nimby: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zacarias> theadmin: yes, I'm using live cd's for PowerPc mac's
<nimby> ok
<theadmin> zacarias: Hm okaysies, never mind then. For all I know, staying with LTS usually works better.
<n-iCe> hello, question, how can I put linux in a usb to boot with it, this machine has windows.
<wilee-nilee> nimby, If you have loaded graphic drivers in the past if you get in go to additional drivers after fully updating
<chutney> devtekbeta, that's not very descriptive. it might be a prorietary wifi card. msi likes making those. I suppose your best option is running the livecd and seeing if it detects your card
<lucido> unetbootin
<theadmin> n-iCe: Yes, indeed: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<devtekbeta> ok chutney. can i make a liveusb of ubuntustudio to test it?
<nimby>     k
<devtekbeta> i have no cd drive
<n-iCe> awesome theadmin thanks
<chutney> you can boot a liveiso from usb stick, yes
<nimby> I'll look in to the moodset thing now, chat won
<devtekbeta> cool illl try that thanks
<nimby> 't be open, thanks
<jmnoz> has anyone got a clue as to why I consistently keep seeing "oneconf-service" and "apt-check" using a lot of CPU on 13.04?
<zacarias> theadmin: Yes, but it's a pitty not to be able to upgrade. I'm using Kubuntu 13.04 on a Macbook, and that works fine. It's maybe a PPC issue, or a driver one
<jmnoz> I realize those process has to do with the update manager somehow but how can I figure out what the processes are doing?
<theadmin> zacarias: That's what I'm saying. If there are issues they're likely going to be fixed in the next LTS (14.04)
<subsilico> anyone been watching the ubuntu phone emulator news?
<A1Recon> Made a Ubuntu LiveKey using LiLiUSB Creator but for some reason it won't boot from there!!!
<zacarias> theadmin: yes, I hope :-(
<tobak> hi everyone. i got a problem: encrypted parition... booting with WakeOnLAN. Problem: typing in the passphrase. Do you guys have any idea, how i kann convert my partition back to a normal one ? the encryption wasn't essentia
<A1Recon> Can someone help ?? I made a Ubuntu LiveKey using LiLiUSB Creator but for some reason it won't boot from there!!!
<Alisthegreatest> hows it going, im a noob and just joined this,this is still somewhat weird.
<wilee-nilee> Alisthegreatest, Relax and enjoy the damage, lol.
<A1Recon> Can someone help ?? I made a Ubuntu LiveKey using LiLiUSB Creator but for some reason it won't boot from there!!!
<lucido> A1Recon, stop repeating please
<lucido> A1Recon, what are u trying to do?
<A1Recon> I am trying to dual boot
<A1Recon> win7 ubuntu
<looop> how can you dual boot with a usb key
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, This involving a UEFI set up in windows?
<wilee-nilee> looop, what is the usb for a load for installing or a fulkl install to?
<wilee-nilee> full*
<A1Recon> Never mind got it....
<Alisthegreatest> 8-)
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: alot of packages can replace your windows needs these days :p single boot ubuntu is a great idea :p
<lotuspsychje> oh he left
<Alisthegreatest> hey guys i have a question, are there any software developers here? i want to try a new ide out (used to use vs on windows) looked into eclipse but its all for javascript.
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Alisthegreatest> thanks
<zacarias> join #kubuntu
<adamk_> Alisthegreatest, Eclipse is not for javascript.
<moppers> eclipse has plugins for many languages
<adamk_> Alisthegreatest, It's written in java (mostly), supports java natively, and supports many other programming languages.
<moppers> never understood the purpose of ide actually
<Alisthegreatest> oh , so would i have to add a c/c++ plugins to it?
<uberamd> moppers: intellisense style code completion
<jmnoz> what is the package  update-notifier-common and why does flashplayer-installer and mcorefonts require it?
<moppers> all i want is an integrated debugger, i guess that's useful
<jmnoz> I can not understand how those packages are related
<uberamd> moppers: yeah. code completion in IDEs is awesome, so is database aware IDEs that know your table structures
<dogface> moppers: program in q4
<lotuspsychje> guys lets stick to ubuntu troubleshooting
<moppers> i've never used code completion, i find it annoying: it's like autocorrect on a phone, but i guess it's a personal thing
<moppers> *err i have tried it, but dont use it ever for real
<uberamd> moppers: it beats having to remember the syntax and various overloads of every function in a massive project :)
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dogface> moppers: meant qt
<trism> jmnoz: both packages use the hooks in update-notifier-common to download the archives those packages install (since they aren't in the repo)
<jmnoz> trism: thanks for explaining
<Alisthegreatest> has anyone here tried using code blocks?
<akaash_tux> hi , i have installed new ubuntu 13.04 on my system . And it is not able to detect my usb-modem . pls help
<moppers> code::blocks
<lotuspsychje> Alisthegreatest: please discuss ubuntu troubles only in this chat mate
<jmnoz> trism: it's weird though. Removing that package shouldn't trigger the removal of flash and mcorefonts. But I guess it's the way apt is designed.
<Alisthegreatest> sorry
<dogface> Alisthegreatest: qt works in code blocks.
<jmnoz> trism: is it possible to find out what else requires that package somehow?
<lotuspsychje> Alisthegreatest: ##programming and #ubuntu-offtopic you might find interesting
<moppers> lotuspsychje, he's asking about IDEs on ubutnu, how is this not relevant?
<trism> jmnoz: apt-cache rdepends update-notifier-common;
<jmnoz> trism: thanks!
<lotuspsychje> moppers: there's a difference in having trouble with an ubuntu ide and asking if someone is using some
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I attempted to lock my custom gedit deb via synaptic, but when i run dist-upgrade it still wants to be upgraded. what am I doing wrong? !pinning > ntzrmtthihu777
<akaash_tux> hi , i have installed new ubuntu 13.04 on my system . And it is not able to detect my usb-modem .  :(  pls help
<nedbat> i'm running a number of terminal windows. Is there a way to get the one with the focus to be white on black, and the others to have a different color scheme, so they are distinguished from the one with focus?
<lotuspsychje> akaash_tux: what brand is your modem?
<trism> ntzrmtthihu777: instead of pinning I would just bump the version before you build it: dch -i
<akaash_tux> lotuspsychje : micromax
<lotuspsychje> akaash_tux: did you install drivers for the device?
<ntzrmtthihu777> trism: really worth the effort? I just got a zeitgeist-free gedit, lol. I will, some time in the future, get a new gedit deb and edit & install that too.
<akaash_tux> i in previous version of ubuntu 12.04 it was working. I remember i did some config in /etc/modules . but here too i applied the same but it is not working
<trism> ntzrmtthihu777: it's just how I would do it, since packages are rarely updated in the stable versions, and that way I don't have to worry about removing the pin when I upgrade to the next release later
<dogface> Alisthegreatest: i lke qt creator. You can create multi platform programs simple as pie.
<akaash_tux> lotuspsychje : i in previous version of ubuntu 12.04 it was working. I remember i did some config in /etc/modules . but here too i applied the same but it is not working
<duckstep> i've just upgraded from ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 and my system is now unstable.virtualbox will not run properly and the gnome software center keeps crashing.
<duckstep> is there anything i could do to address this?
<subsilico> its almost like you didn't upgrade. :)
<wilee-nilee> !details | duckstep is your best route here for help.
<ubottu> duckstep is your best route here for help.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<subsilico> sorry, i'm not helping
<Mxx> hey folks. why does linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic (3.5.0-27.46~precise1) have source of linux-lts-quantal_3.5.0-28.48~precise1.tar.gz ?
<iceroot> can you recommend a gui-diffviewer which is acting on pasted text and not text-files? so that when i open it i already have 2 windows and can paste text "a" and "b" to get the diff
<Mxx> why quantal sounce for precise's kernel?
<wilee-nilee> Mxx, The stack upgrade.
<duckstep> when i start virtualbox, the Virtualbox Manager loads but is unresponsive. i have to kill it with xkill.
<duckstep> i'm not getting any error output
<Mxx> wilee-nilee: meaning?
<subsilico> did you strace it?
<duckstep> dmesg is showing segfaults
<duckstep> subsilico: good idea, i'll try that
<wilee-nilee> Mxx, Not sure of your tar reference here can you explain.
<Mxx> wilee-nilee: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic
<dogface> duckstep: sounds like you have to rebuild modules for vbox. Unistall it reinstall vbox
<duckstep> dogface: that could be it
<Azyl> shit
<Azyl> fuck
<phschwartz> Has anyone seen really slow performance with Intel 82599EB 10Gb cards on 12.04 server?
<DJones> Azyl: Stop that
<wilee-nilee> Mxx, Here is the stack upgrade info. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<wilee-nilee> read carefully there are limitations
<rogger> Hola a todos
<BluesKaj> azy your vocabulary is rather linimted , do you have question about ubunty ?
<wilee-nilee> long gone
<BluesKaj> yup, my typing speed sucks :)
<johnjohn101> wow, it's got to be complicated to do that stack upgrade. good luck with all that.
<mogmog_> hello my xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso checksum ok but i can't even get to desktop let alone install it. my computers where i tried to boot it on are okay too. strangely enuf i can boot and install it on virtualbox. any idea?
<wilee-nilee> !details > mogmog_
<ubottu> mogmog_, please see my private message
<mogmog_> i'm trying to boot and install xubuntu 13.04 from a usb drive but it sez ubi-language crashed and there're options to continue or abort but whatever i click it gets me nowhere, screen stuck
<sai_kumar> Hi All, My System time is not stable. When i set it in Ubuntu 13.04, it shows differently in Windows XP (dual boot) and visa-versa. Can some point out what's happening ?
<wilee-nilee> mogmog_, Check the sum of the iso.
<mogmog_> wilee-nilee: done that and it passed. i can boot the iso on virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> mogmog_, Could it be a graphic driver missing, there is a nomodeset option, just guessing here.
<wilee-nilee> could be a bad load to the usb
<Guest42106> hi.
<wilee-nilee> mogmog_, There is a check the media on the boot gu if you used a app thats loads the usb allowing this, unetbootin passes by this menu stick.
<wilee-nilee> gui*
<tom_> yo
<matt-rk> !
<mogmog_> wilee-nilee: maybe. how do i disable/enable nomodeset when booting from usb? i used dd on xubuntu 12.10
<Guest42106> can i use any programm to accass on my iPhone
<Guest42106> sama iTunes
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > mogmog_,
<Guest42106> same
<Jordan_U> mogmog_: Since you used dd, you should be able to run the integrity test from the boot menu. Try that first.
<wilee-nilee> good ide
<wilee-nilee> idea*
<iceroot> !iphone | Guest42106
<ubottu> Guest42106: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Jordan_U> !iphone | Guest42106
<mogmog_> Jordan_U and wilee-nilee: thanks i'll try that. gtg
<longshorej> Is there a way for me to determine if a mountpoint is mounted as nfs4 vs nfs3?
<sygnous> mount should tell you the version
<ubuntu> mmmmmm
<sai_kumar> Hi All, My System time is unstable. When I set the time in Ubuntu 13.04, it shows differently in Windows XP (on dual boot) and visa-versa. Can someone please point out what's happening ? Is it a BIOS problem ?
<longshorej> sygnous: Just says nfs, no version : /
<anew> i'm trying to quit vim :q
<anew> this doesn work?
<johnjohn101> sai_kumar,  what time does each say?
<elkng> Ctrl-c :q!
<th0r> sai_kumar: windows assumes the hardware clock is set to local time, linux usually assumes Universal time
<johnjohn101> sai_kumar, it's an XP limitation
<anew> E37: No write since last change (add ! to override)
<anew> i get this when i try to quit vim
<sai_kumar> johnjohn101, I see a huge difference, I have to reset all the time when I switch OS
<anew> how do i exit that ?
<jrib> anew: read what elkng told you
<anew> oh u have to hit enter
<anew> i dont like vim
<sai_kumar> johnjohn101, but it never happened when i had previous versions of Ubuntu
<jrib> anew: you don't have to use i t
<dilyarasi> hey i am using windows installer for ubuntu what is installation size?
<anew> jrib anything other than nono i can rry ?
<anew> *nano i can try
<jrib> anew: what do you dislike about nano?
<anew> nano i like
<jrib> anew: cool, use nano
<anew> just want to see if there is anything else out there
<anew> because nano doesnt have an 'undo' command
<anew> right ?
<jrib> anew: it does (see its man page)
<wilee-nilee> dilyarasi, Officially discontinued in 13.04, what release are you trying and why?
<anew> ctl-u ?
<dilyarasi> i try 12.04 it is ok
<johnjohn101> sai_kumar: what does /etc/adjtime say?
<jrib> anew: usually meta is alt
<dilyarasi> 12.10 sorry
<sai_kumar> Thor, Ok. but how do I fix the time. does Linux set the hardware time when i change it?
<johnjohn101> sai_kumar: I do ntp on all my machines
<Moreece> remind me simple way to query NIC to find out what hardware it is?
<dilyarasi> i dont have a purpose wilee-nilee just wan to use ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> dilyarasi, Little or no support is all, and the developer themselves said not for logterm use, generally it can be harder to fix and can be problematic.
<hexacode> hey you guys i did an 'echo "fubarf" >> /dev/tty1'   which the utility 'who' reported to be logged in as myself...but i didnt see anything get output to the terminal. is it not supposed to?
<th0r> sai_kumar: I did a simple google on configuring the hwclock in linux and found several answers. Never had to do it myself as I don't dual boot
<sai_kumar> johnjohn101, it shows 0.0 0 0.0 in /etc/adjtime
<dilyarasi> wilee-nilee: so what can you advice?
<sai_kumar> Thor, Do i need to configure (hwclock) every time i boot into Ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> dilyarasi, If, you are not sure you want it use a usb load with persistence, and if you like dualboot it.
<th0r> sai_kumar: shouldn't...just set the hwclock in linux to keep local time and it should take care of the issue.
<sai_kumar> johnjohn101, is ntp a internet sync ?
<A1Recon> Currently in the installation process. I chose"install ubuntualongside them". I had already created a 15GB partition for Ubuntu. Next I chose the"advanced partitioning tool".My query is where do I install the boot loader?
<johnjohn101> sai_kumar: it can be, yes
<giasdfres94> what is ubuntu?
<sai_kumar> giasdfres94, LOL !
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, In the mbr if not a uefi
<dilyarasi> thx wilee-nilee i will give a try with cd boot
<th0r> sai_kumar: the hwclock setting is a tickbox in the install if I remember correctly. It was just probably set to default to utc
<giasdfres94> why LOL
<h00k> !ubuntu > giasdfres94
<ubottu> giasdfres94, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> giasdfres94, Look on the web for general info this is support.
<A1Recon> What is uefi? wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> !uefi > A1Recon
<ubottu> A1Recon, please see my private message
<lucido> my minimal install is stuck at "cleaning up", what do?
<th0r> sai_kumar: this might help....https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Time
<sai_kumar> thor, if i set the time(top right corner in the Desktop) will it not automatically configure hwclock ?
<wilee-nilee> lucido, Minimal install meaning, details are important?
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to download the dependency debs with apt-get download? I'm setting up precise on a tower that shall likely remain isolated from the internet, and I want to install some packages on it first without getting stuck in dependency hell.
<lucido> wilee-nilee, the mimal iso 37megabytes
<lucido> it installs a base system
<wilee-nilee> lucido, I know thats why I asked.
<giasdfres94> oh ok
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee not a uefi so do I install it in /dev/sda1 Windows 7 (loader) or in /dev/sda2 ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> A1Recon: aren't you trying to get rid of win$?
<A1Recon> Ntzrmtthihu77 No I am trying to dual boot
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Never add grub to windows it goes to the mbr of the HD installed to no partition #'s
<wilee-nilee> sda
<wolfgang8741> i'm trying to run a backtrace on compiz following  advanced debug on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCompiz When I execute the run command on gdb the crash occurs, but I also lose control of the display.  It either corrupts or only displays the background when running on the computer with the issue. Any suggestions on how I could get the backtrace?
<ntzrmtthihu777> wolfgang8741: get rid of compiz, lol. what in it do you really need?
<adamk_> wolfgang8741, ssh in from another machine, and then 'export DISPLAY=:0; gdb compiz' in that ssh session.
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, You in the something other option?
<giasdfres94> O:-Is it possible to use adobe premiere on ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, unity is a plugin there.
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee no I am in install ubuntu alongside them
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: case and point, lol.
<n-iCe> is universal usb installer is better than unetbootin?
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, You will need the something other option to pint grub, it is the manual install.
<wilee-nilee> point*
<derp> yes hello  :3
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: the only thing I rather liked from compiz was the desktop grid, you know where you drag a window to the edge and it resizes to fit? I got that with a wmcontroll script now :3
<DJones> giasdfres94: The wine database suggests it may work, but isn't too sucessful http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=128
<genii-around> giasdfres94: Not natively. Some people have had varying degrees of success with it under WINE. You could check their database at http://appdb.winehq.org/
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Why are you telling me, this is support not comments. Comments are allowed but sparingly.
<wolfgang8741> adam_, would that also work on a 3 monitor setup issue?  I'm working on getting this for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1170418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170418 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity Launcher and window borders missing upon login when using 3 monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wolfgang8741> adamk_, would that also work on a 3 monitor setup issue?  I'm working on getting this for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1170418
<ntzrmtthihu777> giasdfres94: what is it, exactly?
<giasdfres94> oh ok and is there somethig alternative to premiere that I can use on ubuntu?
<Bray90820> Anyone know how to mount a samba location on boot
<adamk_> wolfgang8741, It will work for debugging compiz without worrying about losing control of your gdb session because you ran gdb in a terminal in X. It doesn't matter what bug you are trying to debug.
<Moreece> can anyoe help me install intel pro 10/100 VE drivers on my ubuntu
<giasdfres94> ntzrmtthihu777: premiere is a software to edit videos that runs under win
<onr> i think i need to get rid of unity
<lucido> wilee-nilee, I'm getting BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 22s! [apt-get:31988]
<ntzrmtthihu777> onr: try out xubuntu, its nice.
<adamk_> Moreece, There should be nothing to install. Intel NICs are very well supported out of the box.
<compdoc> premiere is a heavy duty program
<wilee-nilee> lucido, All I could do is google that info.
<wolfgang8741> adamk_, thanks I'll give that a shot. I did a remote in, but did not have the 'export DISPLAY=:0; gdb compiz' Thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> giasdfres94: maybe lives?
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee I wanted to choose which operating system to boot during the computer startup. Can I do that if I use "something else" option? Please keep in mind that I have already shrunk a drive for Ubuntu using the disk management in Win7.
<Moreece> adamk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/fxp.4freebsd.html
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Grub allows that.
<giasdfres94> compdoc: yes it really is
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee I'm in
<adamk_> Moreece, Any reason you are looking at the man page for the FreeBSD fxp driver?
<giasdfres94>  ntzrmtthihu777: what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, I think the install alongside defaults grub to the mbr, so not sure whay you ask, the key here is not having to many primary partitions and making the HD go dynamic.
<compdoc> giasdfres94, I have Premier CS4. It might run ok on windows running in Virtualbox. I have a friend who uses Illustrator in Wine, and it works but there are small things like dialog boxes that dont work well
<themanthatscool3> hello
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon,If you want a bootloader other than grub then state that.
<giasdfres94> I think it will run slowly on my sys becaus it is just a double processor 1600 mhz each
<A1Recon> No grub's fine
<wilee-nilee> cool lunch time here goodluck
<themanthatscool3> anyone using raspberry pi
<A1Recon> No grub's fine wilee-nilee
<onr> ntzrmtthihu777: yeah i use xubuntu on my laptop
<ntzrmtthihu777> onr: then why is compiz an issue?
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR of a drive, never to a partition. So if you're given the option between for example "sda" and "sda1", you definitely want to chose "sda", *not* a partition like "sda1".
<themanthatscool3> onr: i think its awsome
<giasdfres94> I think to video edit mac is a bit better than win and ubuntu
<onr> ntzrmtthihu777: problem is unity, i don't like those icons
<dhanasekaran> HI Guys I have problem with PCI Ethernet card not detected on Ubuntu 12.04 it same card work well in centos
<A1Recon> Thank u Jordan_U
<ntzrmtthihu777> onr: I tried migrating from ubuntu to xubuntu in-install, did not work so well. fresh install is best option imho. ttyl, gotta go do some literal debugging.
<jhutchins_wk> dhanasekaran: Perhaps centos is less picky about non-free firmware.
<jhutchins_wk> ntzrmtthihu777: That's just silly.  aptitude install xfce.
<dhanasekaran> jhutchins_wk: any help
<onr> ntzrmtthihu777: i'm looking at gnome 3.8 now
<giasdfres94> dhanasekaran: may be it is not recongnized correctly have you tryed googling to finde compatible drivers?
<jhutchins_wk> dhanasekaran: Not unless you can tell us the chipset.
<ntzrmtthihu777> onr: then you want gnome-panel not gnome-shell; the latter uses compiz as well.
 * ntzrmtthihu777 laters
<A1Recon> When I click on install now it says No root file system defined
<Savage_CL> /root
<jhutchins_wk> dhanasekaran: lspci -nn | grep -i net
<dhanasekaran> jhutchins_wk: realtech chipset RTL-8139/8139c/8139C*
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee when I click on install now it says no root file system defined
<Jordan_U> ntzrmtthihu777: GNOME Shell does not use compiz, it uses a different composited window manager called mutter.
<onr> i'll try gnome classic comes with 3.8
<jhutchins_wk> dhanasekaran: You might find something here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<Bray90820> Can someone explain to me what a credentials file is in cifs
<th0r> Bray90820: it contains the username and password for the smb server
<jhutchins_wk> Bray90820: It's a file that defines the username and pasword to use for a CIFS mount, often used with fstab to automatically mount the share at boot.
<hackoo> I am using Internet though USB Modem in my Ubuntu 12.04 but it get disconnects randomly.  I have usbserial and option modules added in /etc/modules  and I use to do modeprobe these modules for connecting my modem. Can anyone have an idea why it get disconnect randomly.
<Bray90820> how would i create a credentials file
<jhutchins_wk> hackoo: Wired or wireless?
<th0r> Bray90820: a simple text file with two lines...username=xxx and password=xxx if I remember correctly
<hackoo> jhutchins_wk: It's USB Modem... wireless. It's dialup type thing.
<Bray90820> th0r: well ant that easy
<hackoo> jhutchins_wk: USB modem to connect HSPA/3G/GPRS
<Bray90820> th0r: can it have any name
<th0r> Bray90820: yes, so long as you use that name in the fstab entry
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> thank you
<Moreece> how come when i goto "additional drivers" ... the enabled is greyed and I cant do anything
<adamk_> Moreece, What additional drivers do you see there?
<A1Recon> Jordan_U when I select a partition and click change another window pops up where it says "Use as: do not use the partition". Do I set it to "ntfs"? If yes what do I set the "Mount point" to ?
<Spark> since upgrading to quantal, my scanner now does not work -- scanimage segfaults
<Spark> any suggestions?
<Spark> it's a bearpaw 1200cu plus and i've installed the firmware
<genii-around> hackoo: Might want to try boot option of usbcore.autosuspend=0
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: If that is the partition that you want to use for your root filesystem, then make the filesystem "ext4" and the mount point '/'.
<Moreece> adamk: looking around on the net I see the intel pro 100 wifi nics have this problem where they continually disconnect from wlan and dont reconnect
<Moreece> most of the info points to a driver issue
<hackoo> genii-around: where to set this ?
<Moreece> I'd really appreciate some help
<Moreece> else I'll have to move away from ubuntu
<adamk_> Moreece, "intel pro 100 wifi nics" makes no sense.   intel pro 100 cards are wired, not wireless.
<genii-around> hackoo: For one  boot only, edit the line in grub and add it to the end. For permanent, put in /etc/default/grub the line:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="usbcore.autosuspend=0"       save, and then do: sudo update-grub
<Moreece> ah ... my bad 3945abg
<hackoo> genii-around: ok. got it. Thanks.
<A1Recon> Jordan_U thanks!! Hey do I have to enable swap space?
<A1Recon> Or can I enable it later on,
<genii-around> hackoo: You're welcome. Please let us know if this works.
<Biafra> I use fglrx with my AMD GPU, and I just installed a kernel update. Do I have to reinstall fglrx
<Biafra> ?
<WILLdude> Is there any way to stop my laptop from turning off a connected screen when I close the lid?
<adamk_> Moreece, That makes more sense.  I've only used one laptop with an intel wireless nic, and didn't have that particular problem, so I'm not sure there's much I can contribute.  All I can suggest is manually generating a wpa_supplicant.conf file and then  trying to run wpa_supplicant from a terminal and seeing if there are any errors.
<WILLdude> *turning off the signal to
<adamk_> Biafra, If you installed fglrx using the version packaged for Ubuntu, from the standard repo, then no.
<Jordan_U> A1Recon: If you want to be able to suspend to disk (hibernate) then you need as much swap as you have RAM. You can either make a swap partition or use a swap file. You can add a swap file later on, though that requires manual editing of /etc/fstab.
<WILLdude> I've set closing the lid to do nothing.
<Tawnee> so... I managed to bork my ubuntu install when I lost power during an update of some sort... Is there anything I should do before reinstalling over it to make sure everything is happy and clean?
<A_J> can someone help me install a program i have two file( for two diffrent programs) a tar.gz and a .rpm
<Specialist> I just upgraded a Kubuntu 8.04 installation to 12.04 LTS and apparently something went wrong when creting the runlevel symlinks in /etc/rc.x. Is there an easy way to regenerate these?
<WILLdude> I want to close the lid and keep the second screen working.
<Biafra> adamk_, I did not (Primarily due to issues from Steam). However, the kernel version appears to be unchanged
<Norx> anyone know how to set catalyst control center to keep overscan from resetting?
<WILLdude> Is there ny way to do that?
<WILLdude> *any
<Biafra> do I need to reinstall?
<hackoo> genii-around: Yes sure.. One more issue.. Every time I want to plug my USB modem, I need to do "modeprobe usbserial" and "modprobe option"  otherwise it do not get detected and not shown in network.  Is there a way so that I don't need to do this and my USB modem get detected just after plugging in.
<Jordan_U> Tawnee: Check that the hardware itself is fine (you can check the SMART status of the drive). Other than that, a re-install is a re-install (What used to be there doesn't matter).
<adamk_> Biafra, Well check if acceleration is working.  If it is, you don't need to reinstall fglrx.  If it's not, then you need to reinstall fglrx.
<WILLdude> So why does my monitor stop when the lid closes?????
<Specialist> s/8.04/10.04/
<Tawnee> Jordan_U, thanks
<genii-around> hackoo: The proper way would be to write an udev rule for this and then put it in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<WILLdude> Can anyone answer?
<jhutchins_wk> WILLdude: Because the keyboard's in the way?
<wilee-nilee> !patience | WILLdude
<ubottu> WILLdude: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Liam-> WILLdude: i doubt there is any way to keep the secondary screen on if the first is turned off via the host screen
<wilee-nilee> WILLdude, Default the home sreen to the ecternal and turn off the internal and you can close the lid.
<wilee-nilee> s/screen/external
<hackoo> genii-around: it seems advance thing to me.. Writing udev rules. Is there some doc which I can refer to learn this and solve my issue. Learning and solving issue on own would be very interesting for me.
<A1Recon> Jordan_U It's installing!!! YAY!!
<vinceve_> hi
<genii-around> hackoo: There is a little bit old example for always making a certain USB hard drive be the same device ( like always /dev/sdb no matter what USB port you plug it into for example) , it can be used for learning: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<vinceve_> Does someone has experience with amd cards that are overheating ?
<Biafra> okay, looks like the it worked without reinstalling fglrx, adamk_
<Biafra> at least so far
<Biafra> had to reboot though to test it out.
<adamk_> Biafra, Yeah, if the kernel version stayed the same, I'd expect it to be fine, but couldn't be sure.
<hackoo> genii-around: ok. that is good.
<vinceve_> Does someone has experience with amd cards that are overheating ? (HD5400 series)
<wilee-nilee> vinceve_, The channel works with actually explaining the problem in details.
<brian____> I don't remember who told me that it was easier to buy a supported wireless card instead of messing with the ones I had available.  But it couldn't have been more true, I wish I would have asked for help.  The new card took longer putting it into the machine then to configure.
<deadweasel> I'm back.  I have done a full remove and reinstall of latest fglrx 13.4.  I have removed and reinstalled Xorg.  I have configured both.     fglrxinfo gives me: Error: unable to open display (null)
<wilee-nilee> brian____, I know I said that.
<adamk_> deadweasel, Are you running that command as root?
<deadweasel> #ati has not been able to help me
<fireun> when a version number in a package looks like 1.1.7+2.0.0-1, does that mean it is version 1.1.7 but patched? or what?
<deadweasel> adamk_: no
<deadweasel> root does not have access
<vinceve_> Ok, I did a clean install of ubuntu 13.04, my fans are running really hard and my pc turned off a few times because it was overheated
<deadweasel> adamk_: I did full update and dist-upgrade too.
<adamk_> deadweasel, So you are running that in a terminal window, in X, as the same user who owns the X session?
<vinceve_> I tried installing the catalyst drivers from amd itself
<moza> hello
<vinceve_> that fixed the problem "a bit" but I'm still running in idle mode around the 70, 75 degrees.
<moza> are there any known problems with ubuntu and multiple RAM sticks?
<deadweasel> adamk_: it's possible....
<deadweasel> if x session is running, I'm ssh ed in right now from work
<deadweasel> lightdm is a running process...
<deadweasel> shit, maybe it works now and I just can't see it
<deadweasel> i'll let you know in 45 mintues when I get home
<adamk_> deadweasel, You didn't say you were ssh'ed in :-)
<adamk_> deadweasel, Run 'DISPLAY=:0 fglrxinfo'
<adamk_> vinceve_, Clean the fans :-)
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, Please keep the language clean. ;)
<vinceve_> adamk, they are clean, I checked it
<deadweasel> adamk_: No protocol specified
<deadweasel> No protocol specified
<deadweasel> Error: unable to open display (null)
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee: pardon me!
<brian____> wilee-nilee, well thanks, I got the asus pce-n10 and it works great.  Except for some random 1000ms pings, which I honestly don't care about.
<riddrib> how can make money ?
<edrisse> @adamk : nice command , I did not know it
<edrisse> thanks
<wilee-nilee> !ot > riddrib
<ubottu> riddrib, please see my private message
<vinceve_> adamk_ also on windows, my laptop doesn't have that problem
<riddrib> how do that?
<adamk_> deadweasel, Yeah, then check when you get home :-)
<edrisse> @vinceve : we are on the Ubuntu channel
<onr> just installed gnome 3.8, it's the most horrible thing i've ever seen on a computer.
<edrisse> switch to XFCE
<Norx> amen
<edrisse> it will change your life
<wilee-nilee> onr, Not a stock installed and not supported.
<deadweasel> adamk_: Thank you...  you have given me much of your time.  I appreciate it.
<adamk_> vinceve_, I'm not familiar with fan and power management with with radeon GPUs.  I just let mine run at whatever temperature they run at, but perhaps there is an option somewhere in the AMD catalyst control center to adjust the fan speed or GPU clockspeed.
<thomedy> if i make download blender and untar it in /usr/lib
<thomedy> will i get that neat icon that goes in the sidebar
<thomedy> im on 12.04
<vinceve_> @adamk_ I'll check it out
<k1l> thomedy: not by untar'ing it into the folder only
<wilee-nilee> thomedy, Hard to sayyou can make a launcher though and put it there.
<thomedy> how do i get that icon... i like it
<thomedy> doesn't launcher only giv e you a springgy icon though
<thomedy> can you change that icon
<k1l> thomedy: mke it yourself, or use a official install or a PPA or a .deb
<wilee-nilee> !enter > thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy, please see my private message
<ChogyDan> thomedy: try a ppa: https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/blender
<k1l> thomedy: blender is in the repos, why not install that?
<k1l> !find blender
<ubottu> Found: blender, blender-dbg, blender-ogrexml, blender-ogrexml-1.8, yafaray-blender2.5-exporter
<TheEpTic> !find htop
<ubottu> Found: htop
<TheEpTic> !find tcl
<ubottu> Found: libqtassistantclient-dev, libqtassistantclient4, postgresql-pltcl-9.1, python-dictclient, python-swiftclient, rrdtool-tcl, tcl, tcl-dev, tcl-doc, tcl-lib (and 104 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=tcl&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<vinceve_> @adamk_ nothing found there :(
<thomedy> well i went to the blender room and they said get the download from blender .org and thats it... also i have the one from the wharehow or whatever icon is on the right wher eyou download software but it doens't defaault to a cycles render engin which is fine but i want that and its old
<k1l> <k1l> thomedy: mke it yourself, or use a official install or a PPA or a .deb
<Safa_[A_boy]> hi all, how can I install sun-java6-jdk ?
<Safa_[A_boy]> on Ubuntu 12.04, 32 bit
<vinceve_> I also tried researching the problem and it seems that there are a lot of troubles with AMD mobility HD5xxx series.
<thomedy> Safa_[A_boy], sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<thomedy> thast your best bet
<schultza> i have a printer server running cups 1.4.4 and i have another computer that i just upgraded to 13.04 64 bit. It is not seeing any printers. It doesnt even seem to scan for printers, ie: immediate response "no printers'.
<neo1691> Safa_[A_boy]: Have you tried downloading the deb from the official website?
<k1l> thomedy: sun java is not in the repos anymore
<thomedy> but im no pro so if im wrong someonecan correct me
<Safa_[A_boy]> no
<thomedy> is it not
<thomedy> bummer
<Safa_[A_boy]> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<schultza> all other computers are able to see printers from cups 1.4.4
<basss> hello, how can i install ubuntu from another linux distibution without a usb or cd ?
<thomedy> okay .deb is dpkg right
<schultza> basss, try network boot?
<k1l> Safa_[A_boy]: ubuntu was forbidden to deliver it anymore. so its not in the repos. so get it from java itself
<wilee-nilee> Safa_[A_boy], Take your pick. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&biw=&bih=&q=12.04+install+sun-java6-jdk&gbv=1&nfpr=&spell=1&sa=X&ei=ORWEUciHF-H6iwLdpYDgAg&ved=0CB4QvwU
<basss> schultza: how does it work ?
<Dr_willis> basss,  'debootstrap' is one way. but its not trivial.
<Bray90820_> is there an Amazon MP3 plugin for Rhythmbox
<vinceve_> Safa
<vinceve_> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu precise main" sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer oracle-java7-set-default
<riddrib> ready have the blender
<schultza> basss, you'll need a tftp, dhcp configured correctly and pxelinux...
<Dr_willis> !java | Safa_[A_boy]
<ubottu> Safa_[A_boy]: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<schultza> be back
<vinceve_> in that repository of webupdate they have the java
<basss> Dr_willis ill check it out
<basss> schultza sounds pretty complex
<KeyboardNotFound> I trying to create link (ln) but i have this error: hard link not allowed for directory
<thomedy> hard links only work on files
<thomedy> ln -s
<thomedy>  for a directory
<thomedy> if yo uneed it
<FloodBot1> thomedy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thomedy> damnit im sorry i really dont mean to its a habit
<Ownix> I have selected my server to be a "Virtual Machine Host" what do I need to do as far as configuration after the server boots for the first time? Does it come with ubuntu-vm-builder or virt-veiwer?
<Bray90820> I'm sorry but anyone who is cisco certified should know what samba is
<schultza> basss, it is
<schultza> i have a printer server running cups 1.4.4 and i have another computer that i just upgraded to 13.04 64 bit. It is not seeing any printers. It doesnt even seem to scan for printers, ie: immediate response "no printers'. all other computers are able to find printers shared by cups 1.4.4
<basss> schultza i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: the error is self-explanatory. Maybe you want to use a symbolic link instead?
<KeyboardNotFound> problem solved, thank you very much
<vinceve_> Ok, I did a clean install of ubuntu 13.04, my fans are running really hard and my pc turned off a few times because it was overheated7
<Ownix> thats weird...
<schultza> basss, that doesnt seem as complex as my option at first.. and my option requires two computers
<vinceve_> I tried installing the catalyst drivers from amd itself
<vinceve_> that fixed the problem "a bit" but I'm still running in idle mode around the 70, 75 degrees.
<brian____> vinceve_, you've verified that in some other OS that it has a healthy idle temp?
<vinceve_> yes, in windows it's around 40 to 50 degrees
<Ownix> I selected Virtual Machine Host from the Ubuntu installer, I have now booted into the OS and I do not see the group "libvirtd" does this mean something is wrong
<Ownix> ?
<vinceve_> @brian___ any other ideas per accident ? :)
<thomedy> okay screw blender .org
<thomedy> the file suffix is bz2
<thomedy> and i tar -xf 'd it and it says it snot bzip2
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<thomedy> so ill  do that ppa thing
<Dr_willis> i dont think -xf is right for a  bz2
<Dr_willis> unp whatever.bz2     should work
<jrib> Dr_willis: it's j but tar is smart enough now to not need j specified
<thomedy> oh thats what google told me cuz i usualy us gz
<thomedy> okay iill check unp
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, I have never seen that option, can you give complete details and your goals here.
<brian____> vinceve_, No sorry.  I was just trying to make sure it wasnt the card and with the drivers you don't have many options.  It does seem strange that going from the repo to amd drivers you saw any drop in temp.  What happens if you purge all of the AMD stuff, I know you wont be able to get temp easily, but you might be able to hear the fans.
<thomedy> unp right? i tried to man it i didn't have a man then i tried sudo apt-get install unp and nothing happend i jus tupgraded to 12.04 so i dontknow if its in 12.04 default
<vinceve_> @brian__ I'm fairly new to linux, how can I purge it ? uninstall the dpkg's ?
<Dr_willis> unp is the package name. the bot just said so.
<Ownix> wilee-nilee: http://refugeeks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Ubuntu-Roles.png
<Ownix> wilee-nilee: mre specifically http://i.imgur.com/dE4x9ab.png
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, That is a net install what is your goal here?
<brian____> vinceve_, -  'sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle'
<vinceve_> ok thanks
<brian____> actually, you said you're usind them from AMD
<vinceve_> I downloaded them from there website, build the dpkg's and installed them
<Biafra> hmmm... is it just me, or is flash a little faster than usual
<Ownix> wilee-nilee: I would like my Ubuntu Server install to be a virtual machine host running KVM. I would like to know what additional packages i will need and addition configuration i will need to do after installing Ubuntu 12.04 Server edition with the "Virtual Machine Host" networking software selection  install option selected.
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, you would boot that iso in the virtual then and install.
<vinceve_> ok brian, I uninstalled them
<riddrib> how can help to installing?
<vinceve_> Now probably a reboot ? :)
<Biafra> okay, it seems to be pretty much all video in chrome...
<thomedy> nm... i had what i thought ws the download link it took me to a differn tpage
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, I'm not familiar with the "Virtual Machine Host" networking software.
<Ownix> wilee-nilee:  does Virtual Machine Host not mean Parent for child virtual machines?
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, I don't know.
<Biafra> anyone know why that is? I go and listen to Gordon Ramsey over Hulu and he sounds like he's on helium
<wilee-nilee> maybe he is
<Biafra> not in this video
<Biafra> I think Chrome has an issue with video or something
<vinceve> @brian___ how can I check the temp now ?
<vinceve> I purged them :)
<Ownix> what is the difference between apt-get dist upgrade and do-release-upgrade?
<benw909909> hi all - just gearing up for installing a 2nd HDD to my win7 tower for 12.04 dual-boot. I am planning the partition scheme: Given its 1TB 2nd drive, I'm wondering if its OK to have an NTFS partition of say 400Gb for the windows Os and Ubuntu to share?
<adamk_> Biafra, Is it using flash?
<Biafra> the hulu video is, the youtube one is not
<wilee-nilee> benw909909, A shred NTFS is a good thing.
<wilee-nilee> shared*
<pr0t> I have a Lenovo toga 13 and just upgraded to unbuntu 13.04 and now the wifi doesn't work at all does anyone know of a fix for this?
<anew_> http://pastebin.com/bng120t9 anyone know if these firewall rules block remote access to mysql ?
<genii-around> wilee-nilee: I tend to think that wasn't a typo
<frankbro> Anyone know if theres a workaround for jockey/additional driver problem involving "ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector.nvidiadetector". I have no nvidia hardware in my machine ...
<Biafra> yep, definitely a chrome issue (firefox doesn't cause it)
<guntbert> Ownix: only do-release-upgrade takes you to the next Ubuntu version, dist-upgrade is nearly the same as upgrade but does install additional packages too
<wilee-nilee> genii-around, fanboi huh.
<thomedy> all better
<benw909909> I will install Ubuntu 12.04 in recommended partitions /, /home /swap for Ubu of maybe 600GB total but the other 400gn would be somewhat wasted: best use would be NTFS the Primary Windows (dumb OS) can read whereas I know with ntfs addon 12.04 will be Ok to use that NTFS partition. Should I wait til 12.04 is installed on start of new drive and add the NTFS shared partition afterwards in the Free Space - or shoudl I setup ALL parts at inst
<Biafra> okay, found the solution to that in chrome (was a conflict with the Pepper and NPAPI plugins)
<wilee-nilee> benw909909, ubuntu will see the NTFS share install it when you want.
<Ownix> guntbert: so to do a full update id do: apt-get update, do-release-upgrade, apt-get-update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<uvala> hi everyone, something very new just happened. the computer was doing only file transfer between drives and playing a video. suddenly a full command line screen appeared, which had a line at the top with Windbid or similar in it, while the mouse froze and a shrill constant sound came. I powered off and on. then came the update manager with 4 antivirus utilities for Unix, warning that the packages are untrusted..can anyone tell me what the hell has been going o
<uvala> n?!..:)
<benw909909> of course even my live usb 12.04 can alreday see all the Windows folders...DOH! So sounds like I'll install the 12.04 on crisp new 2nd drive and just leave 400gb Unallocated. Then once 12.04 boots OK then I can partitiont he remaining space as NTFS and both OS's will be able to use it. great Wilee I'm ready...cant wait! Thanks
<vinceve> Hey, I installed ubuntu 13.04 on a dell inspiron 5010 with an AMD 5400 mobility video card. The problem now is that my notebook overheats constantly even idle it's running around 70 degrees.
<dkettman_> Question: Is it possible to use a VirtualBox guest as someone's shell upon login?
<benzrf> hello!
<benzrf> I restarted my computer after it started acting out on the off chance that it might help, and all of a sudden I have two problems:
<dkettman_> Reason: My wife is just more comfortable in Windows and I would like to have a Windows VM come up when she logs in as her user.
<benzrf> 1. My sound doesn't seem to work
<benzrf> 2. Unity is absurdly laggy
<benzrf> I have quantal
<Ownix> dkettman_:  what are you asking? You have an SSH sever running on the guest? just give them that Guests IP address
<wilee-nilee> uvala, Not with that description, to broad and no real details.
<guntbert> Ownix: not quite: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade (maybe apt-get dist-upgrade); THEN do-release-upgrade; apt-get update, apt-get upgrade (maybe (if there are packages left) apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Ownix> guntbert:  makes sense
<diamonds> what are all these /lib/modules/n.n.n-nn-generic files?
<diamonds> do I need them all?
<diamonds> my / is filling up :/
<diamonds> I need to resize it but for now I'm trying to clean it up
<diamonds> i didn't realize how much went in / (not /home)
<wilee-nilee> dkettman_, Why are you just not dualbooting it?
<benzrf> help D:
<giorgos79> eine frei fraü bitte..................
<bekks> diamonds: You could remove old kernels, which will remove those old files too.
<dkettman_> No, On the machine, the Host OS is Ubuntu 13.04
<uvala> wilee-nilee, I dont know how to take a screenshot when all is frozen. at least is it ever heard of? out of nothing this black screen full with command lines up to down appeared, the laptop screaming
<guntbert> !patience | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<diamonds> bekks, how do I go about doing that?
<benw909909> <wilee-nilee> finally one more query: what partition scheme do you recommend for my 2nd HDD with 12.04 dual-boot (remembering I need one primary NTFS for the above). I underatnd I can have 4 primary total - think default is One Primary and 3 logical for Ubuntu...should I follow that or use more Primaries?
<dkettman_> wilee-nilee, Because I want to keep it up so I can SSH in and do work on whatever programming what-not I'm doing...
<tasha> Hello, I was wondering if I could get someone to help me figure out how to get skype to work on my ubuntu 13.04 64 bit install.
<dkettman_> If it isnt possible, then I will just make an icon for the wife to click on, but would be nicer if I could have her just login and it come up as Windows.
<bekks> diamonds: You could use synaptic or the software center to remove old kernels.
<diamonds> bekks, thank you
<diamonds> bekks, does this look legit? http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/10/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu-with-one-command/
<wilee-nilee> benw909909, Personally I put ubuntu in one partition and a swap, all in an extended partition, I have 4 OS right now on one HD.
<diamonds> oh nm I don't use dpgk
<guntbert> !de  | giorgos79
<ubottu> giorgos79: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wilee-nilee> benw909909, Some like a separate home, I don't need that myself.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, the video was downloaded from youtube, thus it makes me think of a virus attack. specially when I get anti-virus updates right after it.
<wilee-nilee> uvala, Ubuntu and antivirus makes no sense, what have you installed?
<diamonds> I don't have something called "kernel" installed according to the software center
<bekks> diamonds: The packages are names linux-
<tasha> no ideas on how to fix skype in ubuntu 13.04 64 bit?
<bekks> diamonds: The packages are names linux-*
<benw909909> <wilee-nilee> great pal ta - I'll just follows its recommendations of One Primary and rest extended/logical. I did read it really works fine with all extended as you say though some "theoretical" guides warn against ie people who claim they know but havent actually lived with it much. Whereas you sound like you KNOW it will work as you ARE using it already that way. Thanks again..
<genii-around> diamonds: The kernel packages are named like  linux-image-<some-kernel-version-here>
<uvala> I installed nothing except from repositories. only two days ago I installed Blender's latest version, since it was newer than the repo one. aside from that, I downloaded the referred youtube video a few hours ago. In the first time I was watching it, this happened.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, I installed nothing except from repositories. only two days ago I installed Blender's latest version, since it was newer than the repo one. aside from that, I downloaded the referred youtube video a few hours ago. In the first time I was watching it, this happened.
<wilee-nilee> benw909909, I have W8 and its boot partition as primaries, and 12.10, 13.04, 13.10 in an extended with one swap. Ubuntu will run in a extended completely, the exteneded just allows for more logical partitions then primaries.
<schultza> ok.. fixed my cups 1.4.4 to cups 1.6.x problem
<Revo-F> tasha, try to find something here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<benw909909> <wilee-nilee> sorted:)
<diamonds> bekks, hmm... am I looking in the right place? http://i.imgur.com/tXDbWUz.png genii-around
<louisdk> I'm trying to play 720p video over nfs on local network via lan but it lacks. Any tips on debugging?
<schultza> for those that want to know, check your /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf (and dont forget to restart the service "cups-browsed")
<diamonds> bekks, genii-around will this find it? `apt-cache search --installed linux-image`
<wilee-nilee> uvala, I have no exsperience with blender, I just noticed that your description is slightly nonsensical without exacting details. AV in ubuntu can be installed you have no mention of if you have or any real specificities, we can't read your mind.
<diamonds> shows quite a few packies...
<Biomechd> hey guys, i'm trying to mount my mom's android phone to my laptop so i can put files on it when she needs me to, but i'm not sure what my vendor id is in lsusb.
<bekks> diamonds: dpkg -l linux-image shoudl show you all packages named like that
<Biomechd> uvala: what's your blender question? i'm a blender user, too.
<diamonds> bekks, that gives me an error
<diamonds> bekks, http://hastebin.com/gehesacumo.vbs
<diamonds> I think I have found the packs with apt-cache
<diamonds> now to remove... I can remove all but highest number? (linux-image-3.2.0-41-lowlatency-pae - Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on x86)
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: You shouldn't need to know anything about the vendor id. Is the phone configured to share files when connected via USB? If so, through what method? When you plug the phone in does it appear as a device in Nautilus (the GUI file manager)?
<diamonds> welll I need the _64 one
<diamonds> so remove all !_64 and < packagenumber.greatest
<diamonds> s/and/or/
<uvala> wilee-nilee, it is a fact that I get antivirus updates, I can put a screenshot here if you like. Aside from the initial problem, I dont know what I am supposed to do with a unix antivirus update that appears and yet warns me that it is not authenticated. it will do if I know the answer to this part
<Biomechd> Jordan_U: the thing i was following said to install mtpfs and get the vendor id and such. i told it to enable usb debugging and also told it to act as a usb mass storage device.
<bekks> diamonds: You generally want to remove all of them, but the one which is currently in use - check uname -r to get the currently used version.
<guntbert> diamonds: not everything apt-cache shows is installed if I remember correctly
<benzrf> 1. my sound doesn't work; 2. unity is so laggy it's painful to use. Could it be possible that my sound and graphics cards are somehow unavailable? I think I might have accidentally partially upgraded to raring...
<diamonds> guntbert, well I used --installed with apt-cache search...
<uvala> Biomechd, thank you, the current question is not directly about blender. I got some antivirus updates for unix right after a strange screen freezing-interruption happened. I was telling about what I recently installed. it was the latest blender.
<diamonds> I didn't check that it worked tho ;)
<wilee-nilee> benzrf, "partially upgraded to raring"?
<diamonds> haha... apt-cache gtfo.  guntbert http://hastebin.com/givifigile.sm
<benzrf> I think I started the script and then ctrl+c'd
<benzrf> idk
<guntbert> diamonds: in that case you are ahead of me :)
<Biomechd> uvala: i highly doubt blender had anything to do with it, unless you got an unofficial build, like from graphicall or a torrent somewhere. graphicall and torrent builds are developed by community members.
<diamonds> guntbert, doesn't appear to do anything ^
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: If you configured it to act as USB Mass Storage then you don't need mtpfs (as that's for MTP), and in both USBMS mode and MTP mode the device should show up in nautilus when plugged in. When in USBMS mode it should also show up if you run "sudo blkid", and you should be able to mount it via the terminal just like any other partition on a USB drive.
<benzrf> all I know is, it tells me to upgrade when I log in on one of the other viewports, but when I run the script it says I'm uptodate
<diamonds> is there a 1-click way to clean up these old kernels?
<uvala> Biomechd, I also dont think it is Blender. I've downloaded it 2-3 days ago, and nothing happened since. On the contrary, I was watching the first time a youtube video that I downloaded a few hours ago, and the screen turned to a torrent of command lines while the machine started non-stop squeaking.
<diamonds> obv. it would be ridiculously bad UX for every user to have to go thru the process I did to keep their computer from filling up with useless old kernels
<guntbert> diamonds: no 1-click way, I use aptitude search linux-* |grep "^i" to search for installed linux packages only
<diamonds> hrm...
<benzrf> this sux
<diamonds> what's the workflow for non-terminal users ("regular folks" who had a friend set them up with ubuntu, the "easy to use" linux)
<bekks> diamonds: dpkg -l | ... -- basically like the approach you posted but didnt want to use.
<diamonds> bekks, oh I'm happy to use it.  I thought dpkg was another package manager :p
<Biomechd> Jordan_U: how do i know which thing in blkid is the phone? the only thing that's obvious is "system_drv" and "windows7_os"
<wilee-nilee> diamonds, Ubuntu tweak can do it with the janitor, honestly it is not that hard if you know how to.
<bekks> diamonds: dpkg is the package manager. apt is just a frontend. :P
<diamonds> wilee-nilee, what is the janitor?
<guntbert> diamonds: compared with the rest of the system the old kernels don't amount much :-)
<diamonds> guntbert, well... I had ~1.5GB of old kernels
<diamonds> is there any utility in storing these for 99% of users?
<wilee-nilee> diamonds, You focused on janotor, not that t s inside ubuntu tweak.
<wilee-nilee> it is*
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: It will be a vfat fileystem for one. Please pastebin the output of "blkid" and also of "dmesg".
<onr> so, xubuntu is just awesome
<diamonds> wilee-nilee, oh "ubuntu tweak" is the name of the software?
<diamonds> sry I didn't recognize it
<uvala> ok, cleaning the slate, concise and reformulated: what am I supposed to do with an update manager that contains 4 anti-virus updates for Unix, and warns me that they are not authenticated? install them? ignore them?
<diamonds> I'll give it a whirl
<Biomechd> Jordan_U: the only "vfat" filesystem in the list is my flash drive.
<diamonds> shiiiiit
<diamonds>  sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-3*
<diamonds> somehow this removed the latest one (/lib/modules/3.2.0-41-generic)
<bekks> diamonds: Then install the latest again. sudo apt-get install ...
<diamonds> bekks, ah thanks
<diamonds> but http://hastebin.com/qosuvekuxe.vdl
<diamonds> is my bootloader all messed up?
<diamonds> do I need all of these or just one: "linux-image-3.2.0-41-generic linux-image-3.2.0-41-lowlatency linux-image-3.2.0-41-virtual rtirq-init"
<MySystemIsScrewe> Hey.
<MySystemIsScrewe> I have a problem with my system.
<diamonds> MySystemIsScrewe, any more info? :)
<MySystemIsScrewe> It can't boot into terminal in recovery mode.
<MySystemIsScrewe> Nothing is working.
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and also of "dmesg".
<bekks> !details | MySystemIsScrewe
<ubottu> MySystemIsScrewe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<uvala> any assistance with my problem?
<Biomechd> Jordan_U: do you need the "dmseg" output if i've already found the phone listed in it, or can you just tell me how to mount it?
<OerHeks> uvala, what antivirus ? what howto did you follow to install them, not authenticated means no trusted key.
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: I'd prefer the full output. Any reason not to give it?
<uvala> OerHeks, I will put a screenshot, please bear with me
<explodes> Hey dudes/dudettes! Where would I find the source of "Keyboard Layout Finder" that you can walkthrough when you install? I'm downloading the whole quantal source repo right now, but where would I start?
<MySystemIsScrewe> I am running 12.04, the system can't boot for unknown reasons (Many) and running fsck with the Gparted live cd turnes out fine.
<OerHeks> uvala why can't you just name them?
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: To mount it you click on the icon that shows up in nautilus, or use the mount command (using the device which showed up in blkid's output). Clearly things aren't working as they should, so we need to figure out what's wrong before we can mount the device.
<Biomechd> Jordan_U: well, i noticed that "dmseg" seems to be outputting a lot of the processes that my laptop goes through, and i found where it says "found new usb device" and then starts talking about the phone.
<uvala> ok, they are 4 packages, each called anti-virus utility for Unix - commandline interface, base package, virus database update utility, library. when I select "install" then comes the warning with unauthenticated packages that says "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and the details show: libjs-jquery libnm-gtk-common libnm-gtk0 network-manager-gnome qjackctl
<uvala> OerHeks, ok, they are 4 packages, each called anti-virus utility for Unix - commandline interface, base package, virus database update utility, library. when I select "install" then comes the warning with unauthenticated packages that says "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." and the details show: libjs-jquery libnm-gtk-common libnm-gtk0 network-manager-gnome qjackctl
<MySystemIsScrewe> The booting process get's stuck when it's starts up diffrent services (Earlier when starting brcmsmac, and before that drm) right now when starting the touchpad.
<Jordan_U> Biomechd: I'm sorry but I don't have time to try to help you if you won't answer my questions.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Jordan_U: question: should there be a /root/.local file?
<OerHeks> uvala so where did you get those packages?
<OerHeks> uvala lok up the manual for your antivirus and get the key > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OerHeks> c/look
<uvala> OerHeks, from nowhere. ubuntu update manager popped up like it does every time.
<uvala> OerHeks, and there were these packages in it
<uvala> OerHeks, I have no antivirus
<OerHeks> uvala then remove those updates
<MySystemIsScrewe> Hello?
<uvala> OerHeks, I havent installed them yet, how can I remove them?
<OerHeks> those come not out of the blue, you must have accepted/installed something
<uvala> OerHeks, you mean deselect them?
<guntbert> uvala: deselect them in the update
<MySystemIsScrewe> Hello????
<OerHeks> uvala, yes, and you can remove installed packages later so this won't  return
<brian____> I just installed X with nodm and fglrx, when I run startx is immediatly crashes, the entire computer, not just X, and when i reboot the Xorg log has nothing of value, something else I should check?
<guntbert> !patience | MySystemIsScrewe
<ubottu> MySystemIsScrewe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<basss> hey everyone, im trying to install ubuntu without usd or cd
<ntzrmtthihu777> basss: likely is not gonna happen unless you have grub already.
<ubuntuaddicted> basss, you have a floppy?
<basss> ntzrmtthihu777 i do have grub already how can i proceed
<simpleuser> Hello there. I've got a noob question here. I'd like to use a software like thunderbird to read my mails. The problem is I'm using two computers. Question : Could it be possible to have all my emails on my both computers in a mail software or do I have to use a webmail ?
<basss> ubuntuaddicted no
<ubuntuaddicted> basss, oh, but you already have grub installed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> basss: look for the iso booting guide in the community ubuntu doc
<uvala> OerHeks, but why were they listed when I didnt need them? specially when I just had a very strange system interruption?
<basss> ubuntuaddicted yes
<basss> ntzrmtthihu777 okay i'll check it now
<ubuntuaddicted> i remember long ago, i installed with no cd or usb stick. it involves mounting the iso or something like that, was a real pain
<wilee-nilee> basss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<benzrf> hello! how can I check what my current sound & video drivers are?
<ubuntuaddicted> benzrf, lspci will give you all your pci bus information
<benzrf> thanks!
<genii-around> ubuntuaddicted: lspci doesn't show what drivers are being used
<ubuntuaddicted> benzrf, showing you the controllers names and from there you can sort of guess by looking at the list of modules loaded using lsmod
<ubuntuaddicted> genii-around, i know it doesn't read my next comment
<benzrf> hm
<benzrf> I don't have any sound, what should I check first?
<genii-around> benzrf: sudo lshw -C video   for instance will show you the driver in the "capabilities" line
<joachimhs> Im trying to install Ubuntu on a Mac Mini, as a single-boot system. I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx But when I select the USB disk, it only leads me into grub. Where do I go from here ?
<ubuntuaddicted> benzrf, follow what genii-around is telling you. :)
<benzrf> ok
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: It leads you to a grub shell rather than a grub menu?
<tasha> Sorry if anyone answered my question I had to make dinner real quick @.@ so Im going to ask again, not to offend anyone, Does anyone know how to get Skype 4.1 working in Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit running AMD 13.4 proprietary graphics drivers?
<benzrf> ok
<Nothing_Much> Skype 4.1 actually recently updated tasha
<benzrf> um
<tasha> how recently?
<Nothing_Much> And it works with my Nvidia proprietary drivers now
<kairos> Pixels keep dropping and showing the default background in the middle of my screen. http://i.imgur.com/52hpHU7.jpg
<Nothing_Much> Just yesterday!
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  Yes… But for some reason the .iso file I downloaded ends with AMD… might be the reason..
<benzrf> when I do play <some file>, it shows the normal stuff
<genii-around> ubuntuaddicted: For audio device, use -C multimedia
<tasha> I think I got an update but it still crashes on launch
<benzrf> but nothing comes out of the speakers
<Nothing_Much> You might need to restart your PC
<benzrf> I've used amixer set 100
<uvala> from the description in the update manager, the antivirus update seems having to do with clam antivirus plugin, which I installed a long time ago to the mail program
<benzrf> and amixer set on
<benzrf> T~T
<Nothing_Much> Every PC after a certain amount of updates needs a restartr
<Thorby> Hi, quick question.
<joachimhs> Its named ubuntu-12.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<tasha> Ive rebooted several times since the update.. let me try reinstalling it
<benzrf> wait, it's having issues with pulseaudio
<Nothing_Much> 13.04, right tasha?
<benzrf> yeah that's probably it
<ubuntuaddicted> genii-around, thanks. i just forgot about lshw
<tasha> Yes
<Nothing_Much> Restart
<benzrf> is there a reason why pulseaudio would be gone from my system?
<Nothing_Much> After an update
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: Is it a "grub> " prompt or a "rescue> " prompt?
<benzrf> derp
<benzrf> ok
<tasha> Ive restarted already several times since any updates o.o
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  Its a grub> prompt
<Nothing_Much> Pulseaudio, while required for multiple streams and overall convenience, is a bit unstable still
<Nothing_Much> Hell, I absolutely NEEDED it, but it kept crashing TF2 everytime I used my microphone
<kairos> Pixels keep dropping and showing the default background in the middle of my screen. http://i.imgur.com/52hpHU7.jpg Can anyone help me sort this out? They go away whenever that portion of the screne is refresh (i.e., new window, window movement, etc) but reappear again after a few seconds
<kairos> screen* refreshed*
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  I am wondering if this is the correct image: 64-bit Mac (AMD64) server install image
<benzrf> ok I installed pulseaudio back, but play still isn't working
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: It being "AMD64" is definitely not a problem, intel's 64 bit processors use the "AMD64" architecture (AMD did it first). It being the server image might be a problem.
<tasha> I will try reinstalling and rebooting just to be sure be back in a bit
<benzrf> I have no sound whatsoever from anything
<Nothing_Much> Use "pulseaudio -D"
<SanMysterious> hi, does anybody know when the 3.9 kernel will be provided via the update manager in ubuntu 13.04?
<Nothing_Much> To start it up
<benzrf> probably unrelated, but unity is absurdly laggy also
<benzrf> Nothing_Much: tried pulseaudio -D. I got 'daemon startup failed'
<wilee-nilee> kairos, Can you run lsb_release -a and post the OS?
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ says it is "adjusted to work properly on a mac"
<Jordan_U> SanMysterious: Probably never. Kernel versions don't generally increase within Ubuntu versions, except in LTS releases.
<kairos> wilee-nilee: Ubuntu 12.04
<Nothing_Much> 13.10 might have it
<Nothing_Much> benzrf, is libpulse0 installed?
<wilee-nilee> kairos, Hard to really tell much from the screenshots at least here.
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: Yes, but I don't know if the server image is meant to be bootable via USB via this method.
<SanMysterious> Jordan_U: but isn't canonical optimizing the kernel for 13.04: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/
<benzrf> Nothing_Much: yes
<benzrf> also: NOTHING is making ANY sound
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  Ah
<kairos> wilee-nilee: The odd thing is, what's showing is Ubuntu's default background. I've never used it.
<benzrf> could it be a hardware problem?
<Nothing_Much> Logout and login again, if that doesn't help, do a full restart
<benzrf> I have
<benzrf> several times
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  I will try the mac server image, and if that doesn't work, ill try the desktop image
<kairos> benzrf: Is your volume muted?
<benzrf> and again, unity is super laggy, I'd like to solve that too
<benzrf> kairos: amixer set Master 100
<benzrf> amixer set Master on
 * benzrf shrugs
<kairos> Run alsamixer, make sure nothing's muted
<benzrf> ok
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: The mac image won't work as it has EFI support removed, and for booting from USB you may need EFI support (depending on the exact model of mac you have).
<benzrf> speaker was muted and I turned it on, but there's still no sound
<simple-bed> hi
<benzrf> trying pcm
<Guest73051> hi
<kairos> Hi
<joachimhs> Jordan_U:  Its the latest Mac Mini
<benzrf> nothing
<kairos> benzrf: That's all I've got, short of a reboot, which you've said you've done
<riddrib> how can learn me programming
<Guest73051> any russians7
<benzrf> is there a reason that my graphics might suddenly be slow and my sound at the same time?
<markfknight> joachimhas:  I think the sever image requires a Unetbootin install to USB, the desktop can be installed from a Pendrive Linux
<kairos> benzrf: Can the super user play sounds?
<benzrf> let me try
<benzrf> kairos: no
<kairos> benzrf: Have you went through everything in the sound troubleshooting guide?
<benzrf> could my motherboard have been jostled and lost the connection to the graphics and sound cards or something?!
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: Are you really going to be using this as a server machine?
<markfknight> joachimhas: forget that .. sorry had the same issue with dd on Mac, just used Winodws
<benzrf> kairos: I haven't seen it, link?
<Jordan_U> lahwran: joachimhs
<Jordan_U> Sorry.
<pc_magas> Hello the apps for Ubuntu phone can be written in any language I want to as long as I have Qt Frontent?
<kairos> benzrf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<benzrf> also, I THINK I upgraded to Raring, but it still asks me to do that when I log in...
<benzrf> thanks kairos
<Guest73051> who can speak at russian7
<kairos> guest
<kairos> Shit
<joachimhs> Jordan_U: Its a test machine :)
<Guest73051> what7=)
<wilee-nilee> !ru > Guest73051
<Pici> !ru | Guest73051
<ubottu> Guest73051: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> Guest73051, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> joachimhs: For testing what?
<dabu111> hello, i was trying to get sound on my headphones through line-in, how can do this? unmuting in alsamixer did nothing
<Guest73051> th
<kairos> Guest73051: Join #ubuntu-ru
<wilee-nilee> !language > kairos
<ubottu> kairos, please see my private message
<joachimhs> Jordan_U: Various Web applications. Its a lot easier to script-install things on a linux box than on a macosx box
<kairos> wilee-nilee: Sorry, mate
<stat_vi> dabu111: try alsaloop
<zykotick9> dabu111: ahhh, line-in isn't output...
<markfknight> joachimhs: you could setup a test server with a Virtual Box install of Ubuntu in OSX. Lets you brake it more ;)
<joachimhs> markfknight: Yes, I know. But I really wanted to get it installed and bootable right from the machine too :)
<dabu111> stat_vi: it says device or resource busy, even after disabling audio completely
<kairos> benzrf: Any luck?
<benzrf> noe
<benzrf> *nope
<benzrf> I'm rebooting now that I've installed pulseaudio
<benzrf> bbiab
<hololight> Question relating to HDMI audio: I was using ubuntu 12.10 on an acer aspire as a media pc in my living room. Was working great (hdmi from the intigrated nvidia 8200 for video and audio). I just upgraded to 13.04 (3 days ago actually) and lost my hdmi sound. The sound device still shows every where I can think to look though.... ideas?
<kairos> Pixels keep dropping and showing the default background in the middle of my screen. http://i.imgur.com/52hpHU7.jpg Can anyone help me sort this out? They go away whenever that portion of the screen is refreshed (i.e., new window, window movement, etc) but reappear again after a few seconds
<markfknight> joachimhs: have you tries Unetbootin? http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<joachimhs> markfknight:  I havent
<benzrf> hello!
<markfknight> joachimhs: worth a go :)
<benzrf> I'm back and my sound is still broken!
<xjkx> I have 3GB of memory. I want to hibernate, do I make 3GB of swap ?
<zykotick9> xjkx: 3GB + a little.
<xjkx> zykotick9: what if I have 1.5gb then another 1.5 gb ?
<benzrf> unity is still amazingly laggy
<wendico> lol, do i have to do 6gb+ a little swap if i have 6gb ram and want to hibernate?
<benzrf> note: everything was fine until about two hours ago
<benzrf> suddenly the machine froze, I forcibly rebooted it, and the problems were there
<benzrf> :|
<zykotick9> xjkx: ? no idea.  not sure it can be split-up like that, maybe?
<kairos> benzrf: What did you install 2 hours ago
<benzrf> nothing
<benzrf> afaik
<benzrf> I might have accidentally run the upgrade script but I don't think so
<kairos> Check your logs
<kairos> Specifically apt's logs
<benzrf> ok
<stat_vi> dabu111: Sry, can't help you with that one. Maybe another program is using the capture device?
<benzrf> note that /etc/motd is still yelling at me to upgrade
<kairos> benzrf: Upgrade then
<benzrf> kairos: it says I already am when I try
<kairos> well that's weird
<kairos> I've seen that problem before, though I can't recall the solution :/
<wilee-nilee> wendico, swap equal to ram for hibernate a slight extra swap is generally advised.
<benzrf> my apt logs are empty except for sox formats and pulseaudio that I installed about 15 minutes ago
<k1l> benzrf: what says "lsb_release -r"?
<k1l> benzrf: what does "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" say? please pastebin
<benzrf> 13.04
<wendico> wilee-nilee: thanks
<benzrf> have I mentioned that my graphics are all very slow
<kairos> Yes
<kairos> Short of hardware failure, I can't imagine a correlation between the two
<benzrf> well, they're correlated
<wilee-nilee> wendico, No problem. ;)
<benzrf> they happened at the same time
<benzrf> fine, then both are awful
<benzrf> k1l: it's running
<A1Recon> I made the Rhythmbox Music Player to go into Party Mode. How do I get out?
<wendico> im checking my partitions in order to install alongside windows and i see i have a 100MB primary partition on my laptop as first partition, followed by the windows partition. why do i have this 100MB partition, is it for booting windows 8?
<kairos> benzrf: You told me you had upgraded lol
<benzrf> no
<stat_vi> dabu111: #alsa might be able to help
<benzrf> I said I might have
<benzrf> I don't know how it got to raring myself
<kairos> benzrf: You're right. What you said was it says you are updated when you try to upgrade again
<kairos> Apparently you didn't run update
<wilee-nilee> wendico, It is the boot partition you probably have a uefi setup be careful and be fully backed up.
<kairos> Hopefully this will solve it
<benzrf> I started the script but ctrl-c'd when it told me I'd have to reboot
<benzrf> can't think of any other instance
<hachre> When I log into to Ubuntu my 'gnome-keyring-daemon' is hanging with 100% cpu, when I kill it and manually unlock the Login chain via 'Passwords & Keys' it works... Any way to fix this without deleting the entire keychain and losing all passwords inside?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi } wendico
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kairos> What does your script include?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kairos> Is it just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<benzrf> no, the official one
<benzrf> the one mentioned in /etc/motd
<Kamen> Hey anyone can help me? i have a DHCP server with a router DHCP
<benzrf> do-release-upgrade
<kairos> Ah
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee I did it. Ubuntu is running!! Thanks for your help
<k1l> benzrf: show the output
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<benzrf> it's still running
<benzrf> >_>
<k1l> benzrf: and abborting a do-release-upgrade is just "not so clever"
<benzrf> no
<benzrf> I did it before it started
<benzrf> afaik
<Kamen> I need help anyone?
<benzrf> yeah Kamen?
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee I set the rhythmbox music player into party mode .... how do I set it to its normal mode
<wilee-nilee> !help > Kamen
<ubottu> Kamen, please see my private message
<benzrf> eh heh
<benzrf> where does Adjective Animal come from?
<Kamen> ok i see it :D tnx ubottu
<kairos> Kamen: Ubottu's a bot
<benzrf> uBOTtu
<wendico> im reading uefi
<benzrf> what do
<johnjohn101> so glad i'm running ubuntu. it's the best
<benzrf> I think it's froze
<kairos> benzrf: Unlikely
<benzrf> it's just sitting at 'reading package lists... done'
<A1Recon> I set the rhythmbox music player to party mode.....how do I bring it back to normal....
<A1Recon> ???
<johnjohn101> do most ppa's do their own compiles and then package with checkinstall?
<Dr_willis> You really DONT want to use checkinstall for packages you will be disrtibuting
<wilee-nilee> johnjohn101, never seen a chk install from a ppa
<k1l> benzrf: wait
<benzrf> :C
<kairos> benzrf: Leave it be
<benzrf> foo
<kairos> benzrf: It'll either error out or finish
<Dr_willis> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<benzrf> aww
<Aww> benzrf, you say 'aww' more then anyone else on the network :P
<benzrf> it's your fault for picking such a pingable name
<benzrf> good lord
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: is this the best way to create a package? or are there other techniques?
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Not sure with rhythmbox I never use it.
<kairos> Aww: Have you stopped the email notifications yet? XD
<benzrf> it's like setting your nick to 'return' on a programming channel
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  ive rarely needed to make a package. If you want people to use what you are building, then you really should be using the PPA system
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee K
<Aww> kairos, I turn it off when I'm here :P
<benzrf> it's still sitting...
<johnjohn101> i'm starting to see flaws in the package and ppa system.
<benzrf> ;~;
<benzrf> oh wait
<Aww> benzrf, I picked this nick to get pinged an insane amount of times :)
<benzrf> it was done all along
<kairos> This oughta be good. johnjohn101 What's that?
<benzrf> and the prompt wasn't showing
<k1l> benzrf: show some patience
 * benzrf flips a table or two
<kairos> benzrf: ...
<FloodBot1> benzrf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kairos> You scrolled up, benzrf ? :P
<benzrf> no
<benzrf> oh I see the issue
<wendico> uff this uefi mode looks complicated, if i have my windows 8 cd and my ubuntu cd, may i just erase all the partitions and install both windows and ubuntu in non uefi mode? or that uefi mode is a must for my laptop?
<benzrf> I piped it into a file, but stderr (I assume) was showing up
<benzrf> so the prompt was there all along but it got overwritten by the output
<k1l> !enter | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<benzrf> D:<
<Guest38880> Any ideas or updates, on the problem of having slow nautilus when home partition has >6000 Files? I did fresh install twice and repartitioned my system once and still the problem appears when I have over 6000 files.
<benzrf> see yall later, restarting
<johnjohn101> kairos: my example is curl.  there is an older version in 12.04 with a bug that keeps me from using it.  it works in 13.04 but i can't use the 13.04 debs because of all the dependencies. However when i compile the code from source, it works, so obviously there is a dependecy in the 13.04 package that is not needed
<Guest38880> s
<zianya> guys my ubuntu is not booting, but it says is installed, any idea_
<Dr_willis> when you compile its using the older libs. the dependency would be the libs it was compiled against
<zianya> here is a sreenshoot gparted> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/201305032138191280x800s.png/
<zianya> does any thing looks wrong?
<zianya> I just did a default ubuntu setup
<zianya> 13.04
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: yes, it compiled against all of the older libs
<zianya> but my laptop when boot says no operative system found
<richardraseley> Can someone tell me where the vmlinuz-3.8.x-x-generic and initrd.img-3.8.x-x-generic files are located in raring? They used to be in /boot to the best of my recollection but I am not seeing them...
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: 13.04 said is needed a newer version of the clib package (i'm guessing the package name as it's been a month) but when i compiled it didn't
<Guest38880> zianya: Boot partition FAT32?
<Guest38880> zianya: Try giving boot flag to ext4 partition, it should contain the boot manager if you installed default install
<zianya> Guest38880: that-s what linux did, is it wrong?
<zianya> what about that fat32 partition Guest38880
<Dr_willis> I thought a UEFI setup had a fat32 partition ?
<Guest38880> zianya: I don't think the default install creates a boot partition, it's all in one partition which shouldn't be fat32, it should be either ext2 or ext4
<Guest38880> Dr_willis: Maybe newer hardware
<benzrf> sup fellows
<zianya> done Guest38880 let me reboot, thanks
<Guest38880> zianya: I migh be wrong though, please check with Dr_willis
<benzrf> graphics still shit, audio still missing
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: does that make sense?
<benzrf> ;~;
<k1l> !enter | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zianya> I will reboot and check Guest38880
<bazhang> benzrf, no cursing here
<Dr_willis> johnjohn101,  makes sence to me that it works that way.. if it was compiled with newer libs.. it would depend on those libs..
<kshenoy> Has anyone tried compiling vim on Ubuntu 13.04? It fails to recognize a GUI
<k1l> benzrf: whats with the output?
<benzrf> alright
<benzrf> one sec
<benzrf> err wait
<markfknight> joachimhs: did you have any luck?
<benzrf> it
<benzrf> um
<FloodBot1> benzrf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest38880> zianya: Let me know the updates.
<bazhang> benzrf, stop with the enter key
<benzrf> never mind, it didn't actually update, forget it. I'll get back to you... >_>
<joachimhs> markfknight: Not yet :/
<joachimhs> I'm trying rEFIt
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: i understand. I really don't like using 3rd party repos.  so i guess i am looking to compile on my own and build my own .debs
<amarcolino> I have a web directory folder which is set up as www-data:user however I would like that when I transfer or download a file or folder into it sets ownership to www-data:user instead of user:www-data, is this possible?
<k1l> benzrf: dont spoil the help of volunteers. stick to the rules. dont spam with enter
<Guest38880> Dr_willis: do you have lots of files in your home partition?
<Dr_willis> Guest38880,  my /home/ is on its own 3TB hard drive.. :) so thats a yes.
<johnjohn101> dr_willis: thanks for listening.
<Guest38880> Dr_willis: And you are on version 13.04?
<Dr_willis> Guest38880, yes.
<Hitiek> my /boot is full. I'm trying to apt-get remove some of the old linux-image-* packages, but I can't because apt-get complains with "linux-image-server : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic but it is not going to be installed". Anyone have a suggestion how I get around this?
<Guest38880> Dr_willis: And you never noticed any lag while opening nautilus? Touch wood if yes
<zianya> Guest38880: did not work
<zianya> ><
<Dr_willis> Guest38880,  never had any issues with nautiuls.. if its thumbnailing 10000000+ image files.. it would make sencce it would take longer to load then if it was not.
<zianya> do I need to remove that fat32 partition? I removed the boot flag though
<Guest38880> Dr_willis: 7200 rpm hdd?
<Guest38880> zianya: No, don't remove it. It might be necessary for newer hardware if your laptop is new?
<Noggo> hello
<Guest38880> zianya: Let me try to check, hold on for a minute.
<Dr_willis> Guest38880, No idea. I imagine so.
<Noggo> is it posible to hide the icon for mounted drives in the launcher under ubuntu 13.04 with unity
<Dr_willis> Noggo,  i belive theres a setting to show/hide mounted/unmounted drives. askubuntu.com should mention the methods
<MonkeyDust> Noggo  use gnome-tweak-tool or unity-tweak-tool
<derp> sup fools
<k1l> !guidelines > derp
<ubottu> derp, please see my private message
<speed82> porno
<derp> k1l: okay!
<derp> speed82: rule 34.
<richardraseley> I am using this (http://randomtutor.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html) site to install Ubuntu 13.04 on my Macbook Pro (15" with Retina Display). As part of the process it tells me to copy both the kernel and RAM disk image files from /boot to be used in the configuration of the boot manager, however I am not seeing anything matching (or close to) the naming convention they provide (vmlinuz-3.8.0-6-gen
<richardraseley> in this folder. Any suggestions on where else to look?
<bekks> Using grub2 on 12.04, how can I set a specific kernel to be booted at next reboot?
<devtekbeta> i want to format my usb stick containing the ubuntu-live-iso, i want to make sure i am formatting the right drive in Gparted.. it looks like the right size, it s called linux-swap(filesystem) -is this what the live-iso would have as filesystem
<speed82> porno film
<Mikeasaurus> off topic but whats the difference between a switch and router?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry   bekks
<bazhang> Mikeasaurus, try ##hardware
<bekks> bazhang: Thanks
<Mikeasaurus> ok
<Mikeasaurus> #hardware
<k1l> Mikeasaurus: or the #ubuntu-offtopic
<richardraseley> I found the answer to my own question. I was accidentally looking at the /boot folder on the live USB stick and not on the actual hard disk I installed to. =X Thanks anyways!
<MonkeyDust> Mikeasaurus  a switch connects cables, a router connects IP addresses
<Noggo> Dr_willis at askubuntu.com is a tutorial but it is for ubuntu 11.10 - 12.04
<Noggo> MonkeyDust these both tools have no option on ubuntu 13.04 to hide the icon in the launcher
<SonikkuAmerica> Why is [ gksudo ] not included in Ubuntu 13.04, and what are we supposed to use going forward for graphical superuser permissions?
<netlar1> hi
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  i thought gksu was removed. but gksudo was still there.
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/6634/psa-gksu-is-no-longer-installed-by-default?cb=1
<MonkeyDust> SonikkuAmerica  what makes you think it's no longer there?
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica, sudo -i
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: When I ran [ gksudo ] it told me to install gksu to use it.
<SonikkuAmerica> MonkeyDust, bazhang : see above
<bazhang> SonikkuAmerica, I did
<MonkeyDust> SonikkuAmerica  sudo -i and then sudo apt-get install gksudo
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, gksu
<Dr_willis> from what i 'read' you should rarely have needed or used 'gksu'
<bazhang> !find gksudo
<ubottu> File gksudo found in gksu
<bazhang> MonkeyDust, ^
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04     "please always use gksudo instead of gksu. – Paddy Landau Apr 30 at 10:07"
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: The 2 are not independent of each other... yet.
<MonkeyDust> bazhang  ok, learned something new, thanks
<A1Recon> Using Thunderbird on Ubuntu. I love this OS!! Adios Win7!
<bazhang> so install gksu
<ubuntuaddicted> I thought running GUI apps with sudo is dangerous?
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: it is
<Dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted,  use 'gksudo' to run gui apps.
<ubuntuaddicted> oh i see, it's suggested to tell users to sudo -i first
<subsilico> use sudo
<ubuntuaddicted> Dr_willis, oh, i guess I always thought gksu and gksudo were the same. LOL disregard me guys.
<bazhang> yeah thats not confusing
<Dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted,  they are NOT the 'same' there are minor differances
<subsilico> both are totally unneeded
<ubuntuaddicted> sudo -i remains a safe solution on all currently supported versions of Ubuntu
<zykotick9> subsilico: you're wrong.  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details.
<SonikkuAmerica> Even I know the difference with and without the "gk"
<ubuntuaddicted> subsilico, i issue gksudo gedit /foo all the time personally.
<MonkeyDust> ubuntuaddicted  you're a non-geek
<subsilico> what!? who is running firefox as root?
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, not sure where you're getting your information, cause it's wrog
<subsilico> thats serious branindamage
<ubuntuaddicted> MonkeyDust, wrong
<ubuntuaddicted> Dr_willis, i've always known to run gui apps with gksudo, back to dapper days
<subsilico> i guess my theory is never run gui apps as root
<Dr_willis> ubuntuaddicted,  thats how id o it also.
<ubuntuaddicted> subsilico, correct
<subsilico> i can't hardly imagine using a gui editor to mode system files
<subsilico> mode/mod
<subsilico> if you don't know how to vi them you shouldn't be editing them
<ubuntuaddicted> subsilico, everyone has their preferences
<bammm> why do many experienced linux users use Ubuntu?
<k1l> bammm: because it offers alot of service.
<benzrfisafk> bammm: because it's easy to use and doesn't fight you
<ubuntuaddicted> bammm, community support, ease of use, that's what I can think of
<MonkeyDust> bammm  and because ubuntu has a nice offtopic channel
<Belial> experienced linux users who don't have time  to spend days configuring their system for use.
<Dr_willis> Girls dig guys that use Ubuntu.
<subsilico> better package management than the redhat clones
<ubuntuaddicted> subsilico, that's silly to say.
<subsilico> oh really?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntuaddicted> subsilico, just because I user doesn't know vi then they shouldn't be editing config files? that's just silly IMO
<Hitiek> my /boot is full. I'm trying to apt-get remove some of the old linux-image-* packages, but I can't because apt-get complains with "linux-image-server : Depends: linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic but it is not going to be installed". Anyone have a suggestion how I get around this?
<bazhang> take the editor wars elsewhere please
<netlar> cool
<amarcolino> I have a web directory folder which is set up as www-data:user however I would like that when I transfer or download a file or folder into it, it doesnt set the ownership to user:www-data but instead to www-data:user, how can I do this?
<MonkeyDust> Hitiek  12.04 server?
<subsilico> ubuntuaddicted: you sounds like someone who doesn't know vi. ;>
<bazhang> subsilico, thats enough
<subsilico> i kid i kid
<Hitiek> MonkeyDust: yes
<bammm> Belial: I'm assuming you mean initially configure
<ubuntuaddicted> i prefer nano
<MonkeyDust> Hitiek  try #ubuntu-server
<benzrfisafk> ubuntuaddicted: WAT
<benzrfisafk> who uses nano I mean really
<subsilico> i guess nano is a thing
<Belial> bammm, right.
<TheLordOfTime> is it possible to tell using Ubuntu Software Center where something is from?  I.E. from the main repos, or the partner repos, or third-party stuff?
<subsilico> i prefer artichoke hearts on my pizza
<Hitiek> MonkeyDust: ok, will do. thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> TheLordOfTime, i think apt-cache show may show you that
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted:  that's insufficient, because i don't know the package name
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted:  (otherwise, I know apt-cache can show me that)
<ubuntuaddicted> TheLordOfTime, apt-cache search guessthename
<ubuntuaddicted> TheLordOfTime, i like aptitude more then apt-get or apt-cache though
<TheLordOfTime> right, i'll take my question to be answered  as "no, there's no way".
<ubuntuaddicted> TheLordOfTime, oh sorry, didn't see the bit about the USC
<Belial> anyone using the patched nautilus 3.4.2 for  13.04 able to get some quick lists going in unity?
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted:  yeah, i know apt-cache and apt-get like the back of my hand, the quesiton was about USC because reasons.
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntuaddicted:  i ask because USC shows some things *not* in the default repos, so...
<madprops> what tool can I use to tweak my multiple monitors?
<JayF> On Ubuntu 10.04LTS, if I build a custom kernel module, is there a place that extra modules should go to make sure they load properly?
<madprops> I have an intel card
<zianya> Dr_willis: hi, did you read my problem? 20m ago?
<Dr_willis> zianya,  not really. Im gettint ready to go to work
<ctxmen> alphaschwein
<Sandy_> Hello. I have installed Ubuntu for the first time ever today. In fact, it's my first contact with any Linux distribution ever. So, naturally I'm stuck. I've installed Ubuntu on a server and after installation & reboot, I get "Input Not Supported." I have attempted to edit a GRUB line to make the default resolution 640*480 after making my way to a shell prompt, as directed by various forums,...
<Sandy_> ...only to get an error that the file is read only.  TLDR - I installed Ubuntu and can't do jack because when it boots it says "Input not supported"
<Dr_willis> Sandy_,  what kind of 'on a server' do you mean?  Are you saying the Monitor is saying it cant find a resolution to display? You did a server install?
<Dr_willis> Sandy_,  there is 'text' option that might also get things going
<Sandy_> When I say 'server' I'm referring to the physical server.
<compex> what's a good command line music player?
<Sandy_> The monitor does display a message that says "Input not supported"
<Sandy_> I did do a server install, I selected the LAMP package
<Sandy_> How would I access the text option?
<Dr_willis> Sandy_,  i would try the nomodeset, and text options
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_willis> change the line in the grub menu (if you can ) to be 'noquiet nosplash text nomodeset'  (thats about all the options i can think of that SHOULD kick it into failsafe text mode)
<Sandy_> ok - trying this now
<Dr_willis> Sandy_,  you do have some linux experience? im not sure why you are starging with a server install if you dont have some earlier experience
<Sandy_> which grub is included in 13.04 server?
<Sandy_> grub2?
<Dr_willis> grub2 has been the default for a few years now
<john__> having trouble getting mythtv started get channel locked signal
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-mythtv john__
<Navion> Are there any Ubuntu distros for PowerMac that support the embedded audio?
<zykotick9> john__: verify you storage directory has Read/Write for other - i had the issue last night ;)
<Sandy_> hmmm, pressed shift repeatedly during boot and "Input Not Supported" still came up
<Dr_willis> press and HOLD shift. but if grub is unable to  display a proper res. then you wont see grub. There are grub options in its configs to show a 'fail safe text' menuy
<Dr_willis> but you might need to use a live cd to get into the sytem and set those options for grub
<Dr_willis> or track down a differnt monitor for now and se eif it works with a newer one.
<Sandy_> The ony way I can get to anything that allows me to interact with the system is by pressing up/down arrow keys repeatedly with a mash on the enter key sprinkled in there
<Sandy_> ok, trying the press & hold
<Sandy_> already tried other monitors
<marti1125> hi
<Dr_willis> if you can get into a console. you can try to set grub t use the  old fashioned text menu mode
<marti1125> i would like to install ubuntu  in a laptop  but the windows doesn't detected...
<Jordan_U> marti1125: Can you run "sudo parted -l" and pastebin the output?
<Dr_willis> Sandy_,  in /etc/default/grub theres a line that says ->  #unvomment to disable graphical terminal.
<Dr_willis> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Dr_willis> remove that # on the GRUB_TERMINAL line and rerun update-grub and it should use the old text menu modes
<marti1125> ok :D
<benzrf> all of my packages are up to date, but I still have no sound... my graphical lag is gone though. on the topic of graphics, ctrl-alt-arrows no longer switches workspaces. how can I enable that?
<Dr_willis> but you Might need to chroot in/follow the fix grub guides to fix that.
<Dr_willis> Sandy_,  if you can get the system to a console. i would suggest installing ssh (if its not allready installed) that way even if the monitor is messed up . you can ssh in and try to fix things
<Sandy_> I am in some sort of console
<Sandy_> Im in the proper directory
<Sandy_>  - /etc/default
<Sandy_> so to edit grub, what should I type?
<marti1125> uhmm doesn't work.. :(
<marti1125> is in livecd
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Sandy_> ok, so I removed the # from the 640*480 forced graphics mode line which I believe uncomments the setting. Waiting to see if it works
<Sandy_> didn't
<benzrf> all of my packages are up to date, but I still have no sound... my graphical lag is gone though. on the topic of graphics, ctrl-alt-arrows no longer switches workspaces. how can I enable that?
<Sandy_> how do I install ssh?
<benzrf> Sandy_: is it not already installed/
<zykotick9> Sandy_: "sudo apt-get install ssh" will install both client and server.
<Sandy_> ok, trying that
<Sandy_> I installed ubuntu 13.04 server w/ LAMP package - if it's in there, then yes. If it's not default, then no
<zianya> pls help, I have reinstalled ubuntu like 5 times now
<zianya> But my machine still says no operative system found
<zianya> and does not boot
<zianya> here is a gparted screenshoot, whats wrong? pls http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/201305032248481280x800s.png/
<Sandy_> zianya - that usually means a master boot record problem
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | zianya
<ubottu> zianya: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<zianya> Sandy_: so the iso is wrong?
<Sandy_> oh, so you wrote ISO directly to the hard drive?
<Sandy_> or extracted it to the hard drive, rather
<zipace> that'd be a first one that someone actually tries to flash the disk with the contents of an iso image, haha
<bazhang> zianya, how did you write to the media?
<zianya> bazhang: I used a usb
<zianya> Sandy_:  bazhang  Jordan_U http://pastebin.com/ACE0kdcN
<bazhang> zianya, yes thats the media
<zianya> I used a usb to install it, indeed i-m using the usb right now in live cd
<bazhang> zianya, did you just drag and drop?
<zianya> bazhang: used a software to put it in the usb
<bazhang> zianya, what software, and did you md5 the iso before
<zianya> I have tried ubuntu lubuntu isos 13.04 and 12.10, and I used unetbootin and other software a guys recommended me
<zianya> called universal usb installer or something like that
<zianya> I am using it right now in live cd
<bazhang> zianya, md5 iso? yes or no
<zianya> no idea whats that
<bazhang> !md5 | zianya
<zianya> but I think has something to do to verify the iso
<ubottu> zianya: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zianya> yeah, I have tried a lot of isos dont think thats the problem
<zipace> if liveCD works, then it's relatively safe to assume that the USB stick has been flashed correctly bazhang
<zianya> any way I could verify if you want
<zianya> zipace: exactly
<zipace> zianya: where did you download the iso?
<zianya> ubuntu.com
<zianya> ubuntu.net
<zianya> all official
<zipace> which one?
<zipace> well fair enough
<zianya> I have tried both
<zianya>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<zianya> that appears on the scan
<zipace> zianya: /dev/sdb is a USB device, it would be odd if it would have a MBR
<zianya> oh, ok, good
<Sandy_> zianya - disclaimer - I'm a Linux beginner here for support myself, but a "no os found" message usually indicates the computer found no info in the master boot record, meaning that whatever you did to put an OS on the disk, it didn't write a "MBR" as part of that process
<zianya> so whats wrong?
<zipace> zianya: how exactly did you install ubuntu?
<zykotick9> zipace: assuming /dev/sdb is a USB is a dangerous assumption, my sdb is a SATA HD...
<zianya> zipace: with the icon install ubuntu
<zianya> and click, yes yes yes next next next
<zianya> used the option erase all the disk and install ubuntu
<zianya> uhm
<zipace> zykotick9: if your HD is external then it's perfectly normal that it is listed as /dev/sdb (think of sdb as "external device", in contrast to an "internal device", ie, internal harddrive)
<zianya>  no /sda/ is m usb
<zianya> so sdb is my hard drive
<zykotick9> zipace: you're wrong in your understanding...
<zianya> you guys saw the screenshoot?
<zianya> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/201305032248481280x800s.png/
<zipace> zykotick9: i might be, hardware isn't my field of knowledge ;-)
<Sandy_> zykotick9 - I installed ssh using the sudo apt-get command. Now, how would I go about accessing this system remotely? (that is what SSH is for, right?)
<zipace> zianya: i need to correct myself, /dev/sdb seems to be your harddrive, not your USB device
<zianya> exactly zipace
<zianya> No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb
<zipace> zianya: that is to say, your HD seems completely empty
<zianya> so that-s why i thought that was wrong, but why is ubuntu not installing the mbr
<zipace> zianya: again, how did you install ubuntu?
<zianya> says used 6.84GB
<zianya> zipace: scroll up, I just told you
<zipace> doesn't lubuntu ship ubiquity? ubiquity is the interactive installer
<observ3r> hi
<zipace> zianya: my apologies, i didn't notice it
<zianya> I put the ubuntu in the usb, launched the live cd, click on the icon INSTALL ubuntu and click NEXT on every step, used the format all the disk and install ubuntu option
<zianya> is ok
<zianya> the problem is ubuntu is not writing the mbr, but why
<zipace> good question
<zianya> and why sdb1 is fat32 and the flag is boot
<zianya> that-s not normal?
<zipace> zianya: it's definitely not normal that sdb1 is fat32
<zipace> it should be ext3 or ext4
<Sandy_> I edited grub - I understand that I should now run "update-grub" to have that change take effect. When I type that from host@user it says "grub-mkconfig: You must run this as root"
<Sandy_> How to I become root?
<zipace> sandeepr: sudo update-grub
<Sandy_> ah
<zianya> zipace:  so why the hell is doing it??!?!!?
<zipace> sorry, Sandy_
<Sandy_> lol np
<Sandy_> I know a sandeep
<zipace> Sandy_: "sudo" temporarily elevates you into root status
<zipace> zianya: beats me tbh
<zianya> sorry?
<zipace> zianya: i said i don't know
<zianya> oh
<zianya> what can I do?
<zipace> zianya: you could try formatting the disk as ext4, and hope for the best
<zipace> frankly, i'm puzzled myself here
<zianya> zipace: that will simply remove the mbr
<zianya> if it was writen as fat32
<zipace> zianya: that, and potentially fix disk errors (if there are any)
<Sandy_> what tool did you use to make your flash/usb drive bootable?
<Sandy_> and did you boot to your usb drive?
<zianya> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<zipace> pendrivelinux's universal USB installer is not the source of the problem, i used that one myself successfully many times
<Sandy_> zianya - you did boot to the usb drive?
<zianya> of course, how else I am in the live cd?
<zianya> I removed  that shitty fat32 partition, I think the usb software created it
<zianya> I will reboot and try
<Sandy_> zianya - sorry, beginner here, don't know what livecd is
<zianya> and moved the ext4 as boot
<zipace> Sandy_: liveCD is essentially the operating system running from RAM
<zianya> lets see
<zianya> whish me luck
<zipace> !livecd | Sandy_
<ubottu> Sandy_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<zipace> zianya: i'll keep my fingers crossed
<Sandy_> ah I see thanks
<wad> I installed mysql on my laptop, because sometimes I need it. But it's always running. It starts the service by default. I generally turn it off manually (sudo service mysql stop) whenever I boot. Is there a way I can have this service be OFF by default, and require me to start it?
<Sandy_> ok, uncommenting the line in grub that allows the system to use 640*480 graphics seems to have done the trick - I am now in a very low-res GNU GRUB menu
<marti1125> ok the problem is eufi
<zipace> wad: since mysql is a server application, it needs to run in the background to function, so your best bet is to include "service mysql stop" in /etc/profile
<zianya_> same
<zianya_> did not work
<wad> zipace, okay, that sounds good.
<zianya_> no operative system
<zipace> zianya: very curious
<zipace> zianya: you could try formatting your HD as ext4 nonetheless
<zipace> :o
<harrism> can you help me i need to turn off powersaving
<zipace> harrism: for your netbook/notebook?
<Sandy_> when I select "Ubuntu" from that menu, I get to a command prompt - how should I install video drivers & access the Ubuntu GUI?
<zianya_> zipace: and then?
<zipace> zianya_: it might detect and fix disk errors, if there are any. by default the ubuntu installer will format the disk anyway, but maybe something is up with your HD
<whjms>  
<DarkAceLaptop> how do I list all files and folders, and the files and folders inside those folders?
<zipace> harrism: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<Jordan_U> DarkAceLaptop: find /path/to/directory/
<Slart> Hello, I'm looking for a simple, lightweight webserver preferably something I can just run from a terminal and it will serve up the files from the current working directory.. I was thinking of doing some web development stuff with jquery and such.. any recommendations? I don't want to move files to some special web-folder like I would have to for apache
<DarkAceLaptop> cool
<Jordan_U> DarkAceLaptop: Though if you're trying to script something you'll want to know more than that. What is your end goal?
<zipace> DarkAceLaptop: "sudo apt-get install tree", ad then "tree -C <directory>"
<zianya_> zipace: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/201305032317461280x800s.png/
<zianya_> done, now?
<derp> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<DarkAceLaptop> I just want to pastebin all the files in my music folder
<zipace> zianya_: try installing ubuntu again
<th0r> DarkAceLaptop: try 'ls -alR' and see if that does it
<zianya_> zipace: with erase disk?
<zipace> zianya_: yes
<Jordan_U> zianya_: Is this machine configured to boot the hard drive via UEFI or BIOS?
<zianya_> bios I guess
<zianya_> it is installing
<wad> zipace, that doesn't work very well. -_-
<zipace> zianya_: did your machine come with windows 8 preinstalled? because in that case, UEFI might be a problem (as Jordan_U said)
<Jordan_U> zianya_: If that's the case, then that's the problem. It's booting the Ubuntu installer via UEFI, and thus the installer is configuring the installation to be booted via UEFI.
<zianya_> it just created the fat32 partitoin AGAIN
<zipace> wad: why not? is mysql still running?
<zianya_> zipace: no, vista
<wad> zipace, it turns it off. But that /etc/profile is kicked off all the time.
<zianya_> Jordan_U: how do I change that_
<wad> When a do "sudo -i" for example.
<zianya_> or what should I do
<wad> zipace: So I get error complaints in bash.
<zipace> wad: why do you actually want to stop mysql from being autorun anyway? i'm just being curious, because the mysql server only uses very little resources
<wad> I could wrap in an environment variable...
<wad> zipace, I've only got 8GB of RAM, and I'm always running out.
<wad> So I'm trying to shave off all the resources I can.
<zipace> wad: "only" 8GB ram? :-P
<zipace> I got 8GB ram, and never had any problems with mysql, or any database server for that matter
<zianya_> zipace: installed
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkAceLaptop, ls -R /full/path > directory_structure.txt
<zianya_> same partitions names, data, flags, all the same
<DarkAceLaptop> \o/
<ubuntuaddicted> DarkAceLaptop, then you can use pastebinit to upload it straight to pastebin
<zipace> wad: are you sure it's not a different program that is hogging all the resources
<wad> zipace, I often run three or four instances of two different IDEs. And two virtual machines, one of which runs Oracle. When I run a build, I have to exit a bunch of stuff.
<zipace> wad: fair enough, but even in those cases, mysql is quite unlikely to cause performance problems, especially when unused (ie, not active transactions)
<zipace> s/not/no/
<wad> zipace, yes, it's not mysql that is the hog. It's all the other crap that I have to run. Since I don't always need mysql around, I'm just wondering how to tell the system not to launch it by default on boot.
<wad> My laptop is very heavily used.
<zipace> wad: well, alright. run 'sudo -c "echo manual >> /etc/init/mysql.override"'
<wad> Ah!!
<hexacode> hey wad
<hexacode> do u use vim
 * wad edits mysql.override
<wad> Yeah, I'm a vim fan.
<hexacode> sudo ls -laR /etc/rc* | vim -
<syf> 每次打开无线连接都要输密码，有没有解决办法
<hexacode> then do a search on your startup  job
<hexacode> in my case it was httpd
<hexacode> or apache2
<hexacode> i saw which folder it was in
<hexacode> and screwed up the permissions
<hexacode> i dont think it started then
<zianya_> zipace: so_
<zipace> !cn | syf
<ubottu> syf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zipace> zianya_: still no luck? :-(
<derp> איך אני יכול לקבל עזרה לאובונטו?
<zianya_> zipace: well I did what you told me
<zianya_> ubuntu created a fat32 partition again as boot
<ThePendulum> I am using BURG, and I was wondering if I can still boot into recovery mode if I remove it from the selection list
<OerHeks> !hebrew | derp
<ubottu> derp: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ThePendulum> Didn't expect there to be a Hebrew channel
<zipace> zianya_: that is majorly weird
<zipace> zianya_: consider me clueless
<zianya_> zipace: check your partitions
<zianya_> dont you have any fat32_
<zianya_> are you sure?
<zipace> zianya_: my partitions are ext4 for ubuntu, and ntfs for windows
<zipace> as expected
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, as of 10.04 there are 218 languages supported.
<zianya_> so wtf?!
<zianya_> the linux iso is just wrong
<zipace> zianya_: i wouldn't blame the iso
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: Kudos!
<zipace> zianya_: what harddrive are you using?
<zianya_> zipace: I installed windows and works fine
<zianya_> so is not the hard drive
<zipace> zianya_: alright, one last thing you might try
<lenz> hey guys
<zianya_> other distro
<zianya_> Im downloading debian right now
<ChuckNorrisInmor> aloh :P
<lenz> whats you issue zianya?
<Jordan_U> zianya_: When you installed Windows, did it install via UEFI or via BIOS?
<zianya_> Jordan_U:  no damn idea what uefi is
<zianya_> It just booted
<zipace> zianya_: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<ChuckNorrisInmor> mmm... how can i open a .cdr file ? please help me -.-
<ChuckNorrisInmor> i meant corel draw's files
<Jordan_U> !uefi | zianya_
<ubottu> zianya_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lenz> ChuckNorrisInmor is it a diskimage?
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: sudo apt-get install python-uniconvertor && uniconverter file.cdr file.svg
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: then, open the svg file with inkscape
<ChuckNorrisInmor> lenz: nop. .cdr is the extention for corel draw's files
<Jordan_U> zianya_: Did the Windows installation use GPT for the partition table and create a fat32 partition (the EFI System Partition)?
<OerHeks> ChuckNorrisInmor, you can open it in inkscape
<zianya_> no damn idea
<zipace> zianya_: if you want to use debian instead, then it might be worth a try, though i don't think it would really be any different if the root of the problem is your hardware
<ChuckNorrisInmor> OerHeks: nope, Inkscape doesn't work
<mzaza> has anyone experience slow performance on desktop when trying to mark shortcuts on desktop or opening nautilus?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> it only open come old versions .cdr files but not the most resents =(
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: have you tried the command i gave you?
<OerHeks> export the files as .svg is the old way
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: yes, uniconvertor has some issues
<ChuckNorrisInmor> has issues with pytohn 2.7 i think
<zianya_> zipace: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<ChuckNorrisInmor> doesn't either :P
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: which ones? pastebin the error
<zipace> zipace: did you use sudo?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> ẁell i am helping a user in a chatango chat -.- zipace but... let me install uniconvertor so i can give you the outputs
<Jordan_U> zianya_: Your Ubuntu LiveUSB currently has a directory named "efi", if you rename that directory "disabled-efi" then your computer won't try to boot it via UEFI, and thus Ubuntu's installer will not try to install a UEFI system.
<lenz> What's the non-support chitchat ubuntu channel?
 * r00t-err0r AFK
<mzaza> Could the performance of nautilus while opening be affected by video driver?
<wilee-nilee> lenz,  #ubuntu-offtopic
<lenz> mzaza I do think so, yes.
<Jordan_U> zianya_: You can also look at your motherboard's documentation to check how to enable/disable UEFI. Right now (for whatever reason) it appears (though I don't have enough info to say for sure) that your computer is configured to boot USB drives via UEFI and internal drives via BIOS, which is breaking things (and is very odd).
<lenz> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> np
<mzaza> lenz: I have hybrid graphics laptop. So shouldn't it work fine if I use the built in graphics card?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630742/
<zipace> mzaza: technically that would only affect nautilus if you use desktop effects
<zipace> mzaza: try disabling them
<mzaza> zipace: how?
<kyconquers> how can I set the default group of all newly created file of a user?
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: welp, looks like uniconverter hasn't been taken care of by the maintainer... if you want to help, you can file a bug by running the command "ubuntu-bug uniconverter" which will take you through the necessary steps (filing bugs REALLY does help, and you're doing everyone a bug favour!)
<zipace> s/bug/big/
<kyconquers> I know this does not have to do with the umask, and I can do it on a directory basis with an acl, but I need to do it on the user level.
<rmabuntu> Can someone help me?
<hachre> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: ok thx i'll do it
<zipace> mzaza: i wish I knew, I'm using KDE where I can simply use ctrl+F12
<zipace> !effects | mzaza
<ubottu> mzaza: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<rmabuntu> I have recently installed Ubuntu 13.04 in a VirtualMachine and installed the new friends app. Once I opened it, it displayed black. I waited a few minutes but nothing happened. Can someone help me?
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: also, you could try "convert file.cdr file.svg", after installing imagemagick (sudo apt-get install imagemagick)
<meleca> i wanna fuck you
<meleca> suck my huge cock
<wheeler_> hey anyone can help me?!
<xupeta> why
<MonkeyDust> wheeler_  if you're sweet
<ChuckNorrisInmor> oh! imagemagick i didn't know that imagemagick cloud convert .cdr files, could you give me the command? -.-
<xupeta> why kick me
<Pici> !guidelines > xupeta
<ubottu> xupeta, please see my private message
<ChuckNorrisInmor> oh! i didn't read the whole sentence sry :P
<wheeler_> i need the german support for studio ubuntu... my englisch is not the best^
<anew> how can i search all files for a line of text, is this possible ?
<zipace> !de | wheeler_
<ubottu> wheeler_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<MonkeyDust> !de
<xupeta> suck me
<yofun> hello im trying to run sudo badblocks -o badblocks_list -s -v -w -t 0xAA  /dev/sda but it says /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks! (im in a live session)
<zipace> jesus, some people simply have no manners
<yofun> hello im trying to run sudo badblocks -o badblocks_list -s -v -w -t 0xAA  /dev/sda but it says /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks! (im in a live session)
<MonkeyDust> zipace  it's called 'teenager'
<yofun> haha
<zipace> MonkeyDust: haha, i guess so :-)
<yofun> anybody?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: i am on it, thx dude
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: you're welcome! report back, i'm curious if it actually works (hard to believe, but I actually have a copy of coreldraw sitting on my desk)
<yofun> hello im trying to run sudo badblocks -o badblocks_list -s -v -w -t 0xAA  /dev/sda but it says /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks! (im in a live session) anyone know how to fix?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> ok
<Jordan_U> yofun: Have you checked that no partitions on /dev/sda are mounted (or in use as swap)?
<zipace> yofun: if /dev/sda is where your operating system resides, then it cannot be scanned as it is mounted (necessary in order to use it)
<zipace> yofun: instead, use a livecd to check your harddrives
<yofun> no im on a  live session (usb stick)
<Dayofswords> yofun: is it mounted in any way? Try umount /dev/sda
<zipace> yofun: in that case, unmount /dev/sda first
<yofun> and i checked mount but /dev/sda is not mounted
<zipace> yofun: what does "mount | grep /dev/sda" say?
<yofun> zipace:  nothing :/
<Jordan_U> yofun: Please pastebin the output of "cat /proc/mounts" and "swapon -s".
<zipace> what Jordan_U  said ;-)
#ubuntu 2013-05-04
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630771/
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630772/
<zipace> Jordan_U: slight correction though, just issuing "mount" usually does the trick, no need to fiddle in /proc :-)
<yofun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630771/ zipace  and Jordan_U
<ChuckNorrisInmor> more python 2.7 errors -.-
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: did you install imagemagick first? because it looks like uniconverter alias'd "convert" to "uniconverter" (the command "convert" is used by imagemagick otherwise)
<Jordan_U> zipace: mount's output depends on /etc/mtab whereas /proc/mounts comes straight from the kernel. They usually match, but there are odd instances when /etc/mtab is out of sync.
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: yes i did
<zipace> Jordan_U: ah, good to know
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: assuming you already filed the bug for uniconverter, you can uninstall it, which would clear the alias as well
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: yes just gonna write that
<ChuckNorrisInmor> i'll uninstall it
<yofun> zipace:  or Jordan_U  anything?
<zipace> yofun: according to the paste /dev/sda is indeed unused, not sure where the error comes from
<yofun> hmmmm :/ anything else?
<Cogy> hi
<Cogy> need help here
<Cogy> i have ubuntu 12.04
<Cogy> and i want to change the desktop to KDE
<Cogy> i try to get it fromterminal
<donvito2> Graphic Intel 82915G/GV/910GL has no driver for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: yep, definetily "convert" calls "uniconvertor"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5630780/
<Jordan_U> yofun: Please post (or pastebin if it's more than one line) the output of "sudo fuser /dev/sda".
<zipace> yofun: sorry, no clue, but maybe other may know, just stick around
<ChuckNorrisInmor> this time i uninstalled it :P
<Cogy> where can i get the kde??
<Cogy> i can't find it
<moppers> cogy does 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' then relog and change to KDE at the login screen work?
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: wow, ok, uniconverter is in dire need of fixing
<yofun>  /dev/sda:             4667 Jordan_U
<ChuckNorrisInmor> yep
<Jordan_U> yofun: ps aux | grep 4667 | grep -v grep
<Jordan_U> yofun: I'll bet you're already running badblocks.
<yofun> lol
<yofun> root      4667  0.3  0.0  17880   812 pts/0    D+   May03   0:05 badblocks -v /dev/sda
<yofun> yep
<Cogy> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<CHubU_> Hi folks
<donvito2> Graphic Intel 82915G/GV/910GL has no driver for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<yofun> lol i didnt think i couldnt run two different badblocks at the same time
<yofun> meh
<Cogy> when i type the command
<johnjohn1011> is there a seperate channel for kde on winders?
<Cogy> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: when i tryed to file the bug "launchpad" web page said "No valid Open ID" or something like that
<johnjohn1011> wrong window
<Cogy> Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: yeah, you need to register an account for launchpad.net
<Cogy> the tutorial onyoutube not help
<yofun> ok Jordan_U  i closed it but now its still showing the error
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: it's quick and easy, and you can later use it as OpenID login for sites that support it
<Jordan_U> yofun: How did you close it?
<yofun> Jordan_U:  i closed the other termial
<ChuckNorrisInmor> lo) i think i had one, but... i don't remember my crdentials :P
<johnjohn1011> entering ubuntu bugs is fun!  better get an id
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: if you remember your email address, you can recover your credentials
<ChuckNorrisInmor> ok, ill try
<yofun> Jordan_U:  now sudo fuser /dev/sda shows nothing
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: and i did read somthing like opening .cdr files with gimp :P but i didn't read enough :Pç
<yofun> brb
<ChuckNorrisInmor> cya
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: it's always worth a try though
<ChuckNorrisInmor> yeh
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: you might want to save the file as svg though, so you can access it with other image editors as well
<yofun> Jordan_U:  let me guess restarting the livecd is the best way to fix it?
<Jordan_U> yofun: What is the exact output of your badblocks command if you run it again now?
<yofun> Jordan_U: /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks!
<ChuckNorrisInmor> zipace: yep i know, the guy i am helping said that he managed .cdr files with photoshop, but then they loss the vectorisation
<ChuckNorrisInmor> so... idk if gimp could do it better idk, maybe i will try
<yofun> Jordan_U:  im going to restart the livecd
<jaishriraam> Folks how do you rate the new ringtail?
<MonkeyDust> !poll | jaishriraam
<ubottu> jaishriraam: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jaishriraam> Nope. Just on the process of upgrading from 12.10
<jaishriraam> Was curious if anyone tried and found any major issues
<ddsss> what the difference between nvidia 173, 304, 304-updates, 310, 313-updates nvidia drivers? i'm super confused.
<ChuckNorrisInmor> anyway thx zipace, i use ubuntu from 8.10 xD i know enough, but this .cdr won me xD i am pretty thankful with ubuntu 13.04:  this is my 12.10:  http://i.imgur.com/1MNiUdb.jpg
<johnjohn1011> jaishriraam: i love the new 13.05
<donvito2> how to install only kde without that kubuntu stuffs
<moppers> 13.04 seems better except for nautilus. unity finally has a working task switcher - that was the last thing i needed
<jaishriraam> donvito: use the KDE installer after u install vanilla ubuntu
<zipace> ChuckNorrisInmor: ubuntu 8.10 is veeeeeeery old though ;-)
<moppers> nautilus is better now for random users, worse for power users
<ChuckNorrisInmor> yep
<jaishriraam> agree
 * zipace remembers 6.04... good times
<moppers> but that'snot a problem, a power user can install a different file manager or something
<donvito2> im right now on ubuntu 12.04 with gnome classic no effects
<ChuckNorrisInmor> xD some old school guy, good for all of you :D
<MonkeyDust> donvito2  install plasma-desktop
<johnjohn1011> there are different file mgrs for unity?
<alen> Hi
<donvito2> MonkeyDust can i run plasma desktop with 128 mb graphic card?
<ChuckNorrisInmor> well cya all have fun great comunity
<MonkeyDust> donvito2  that, my friend, I do not know, try it to find out
<donvito2> trying :)
<ubuntuaddicted> off to play Portal BETA in linux. WHOOT WHOOT
<captine> hi all.  Really trying to figure this out with ubuntu 13.04 (had similar issue on 12.04 and 12.10).  http://imgur.com/T1yVG0G has a picture showing pavucontrol and the ubuntu volume control.  I can see my USB mic input under Pavucontrol, but cannot select it using the ubuntu volume control thing.  anyone able to assist
<donvito2> MonkeyDust how to install QtCurve and KWIN window man ?
<rrspin> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1 (raring), package size 66 kB, installed size 185 kB
<MonkeyDust> donvito2  both are in the repos, so as you would install any other package
<anew> if i flush my ip tables in ubuntu will that make them try to look up the dns again ?
<anew> iptables -t nat -F is that bad to run ?
<johnjohn1011> my brother is on 10.04 LTS.  he doesn't care about updates, basically uses just firefox. If he never does a thing do you think his os will run as long as his hardware lasts?
<SonikkuAmerica> johnjohn1011: Ubuntu 5.10 will run as long as there are electrons; why shouldn't 10.04? The big thing, though, is security issues.
<zykotick9> johnjohn1011: that's a terrible way to use a computer...  no security = bad for others as well.
<johnjohn1011> realistically does he have to worry about security issues?  he's behind a cable modem firewall
<SonikkuAmerica> johnjohn1011: I've seen the darndest things come through those...
<SonikkuAmerica> Using the Internet is like signaling turns while driving: where you click is where you'll go.
<johnjohn1011> do you really think someone could hijack his computer?
<moppers> he should be worried about cross platform browser exploits, java exploits etc ... apart form that, should be OK
<johnjohn1011> so just keep him up on the lastest firefox?
<johnjohn1011> he doesn't want unity at all.  i had him on kde 3.x on mepis for six years
<SonikkuAmerica> johnjohn1011: Then send him to Kubuntu then.
<moppers> someone i know got hacked like this: they got his IP address from bittorrent, or because he visited their forum, we don't know. then his router had UPNP on (LOL) and they just got in via that
<johnjohn1011> probably the best solution for him is 12.04 and MATE
<moppers> so ya, there's no reason to trust your cable router
<johnjohn1011> funny
<johnjohn1011> what is upnp?
<MonkeyDust> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<johnjohn1011> i guess mate is pretty ez to install.  it's just not supported though
<SonikkuAmerica> johnjohn1011: o?
<eddievanhoy> Hey anyone on here avalible to help with a ubuntu issue?
<MonkeyDust> mate is a mint thingy
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | eddievanhoy
<johnjohn1011> i mean officially by this board
<ubottu> eddievanhoy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<johnjohn1011> mint support isn't as good as this channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> But we don't support Mint here, as !mint says
<johnjohn1011> he's been running 3 years with zero issues
<moppers> if mint doesnt tell you how to install mint/mate, what;s the point of it?
<eddievanhoy> I tried to load vitalsource (windows app) by using wine. It loaded without errors but will not work. I have tried to delete it but its icon still shows up
<johnjohn1011> the "ubuntu" way is my motto
<eddievanhoy> How can I make sure it is completely gone.
<moppers> eddievanhoy, there is an uninstaller in the wine control panels
<eddievanhoy> It does not show up in it
<moppers> i think wine stores its stuff in inside your user folder, hidden file. try ~/.wine
<MonkeyDust> eddievanhoy  ask the people in #winehq
<eddievanhoy> but when i click on the ubuntu button top left of screen it still shows icon
<eddievanhoy> It took me 20 mins just to figure out how to get here. How do I get to the wine room??? Thank you
<MonkeyDust> eddievanhoy  type /join #winehq
<johnjohn1011> would be nice if there was a one click desktop share program like join.me that would would with ubuntu.
<moppers> actually i hitnk its not wine
<donvito2> how to remove kde sources from source list please?
<moppers> i htink he just needs to remove it form ubuntu dash but i could be wrong
<eddievanhoy> how do you remove it from dash??
<moppers> donvito, open software updater, do it from there
<donvito2> ok
<moppers> donvito, sources tab of settings
<jerry_> hello everbody, can I ask a question?
<johnjohn1011> yes
<zykotick9> jerry_: you just did.  perhaps asking an ubuntu-related question would get better answers ;)
<jerry_> thank you, I cannot run a window program in Wine
<moppers> which one
<zykotick9> jerry_: i'd suggest #winehq myself
<iuri> Hi there, IT has been a while my ubuntu suddenly changes entirely to reado-only mode nothing more work. To fix that I always need to reboot the machine and it does a filesystem check every rebootI
<iuri> I am trying to find the cause of that, but nothing shows up within syslog
<dr_willis> iuri:  i would be making some backups.. if the system detects harddrive failure/filesystem issues - it kicks into read-only mode..
<iuri> I suspect that has somthing related with vsftpd
<iuri> would that be ṕssible?
<dr_willis> iuri:  look at the output of dmesg. I DOUBT if it has anything to do with ftp
<jerry_> well, it's a dictionary. An iso file. In windows it would normally run as a cdrom or mounted in a virtual cd drive
<dr_willis> jerry_:  mount the iso file. acces its contents
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<iuri> dr_willis, how would I check dmesg per tme and date
<dr_willis> theres some gui - iso mounting tools also. but i never use them
<jerry_> yes I have mounted it already an can access the exe file inside. But when I run it, it says: no disc inserted
<iuri> dmesg command doesn't show time and date. That makes it impossible to investigate
<dr_willis> iuri:  when it happens look at the end of dmesg. Id bet theres some info about Hard drive I/O errors
<dr_willis> and i think the first part of each dmesg line is a datestamp
<iuri> dr_willis, most of the times happens when people are wokrinmore in it and I am sleeping
<iuri> hmm
<iuri> the first part ???
<dr_willis> jerry_:  so you may need to use the wine config tools to make that directory you mounted the iso TO - appear as a virtual cdrom drive for winme then
<dr_willis> iuri:  if they accessing the part of the HD that is failing, that would make sence
<devilboy> Zeitgeist Datahub is set by default on Lubuntu 13.04 ? I just saw it in Desktop Session Settings.
<iuri> dr_willis,  I'd rather go to /var/log/kern.log
<dr_willis> if this is a critical machine. I would be making backups, and planing on replaceing that hd iuri .
<iuri> it is a human readable version of dmesg
<kairos> ^21:05 * Channel #ubuntu created Sun Nov 26 01:42:41 2006 [21:05] [kairos] [5:irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu] [Act: 1]
<moppers> making and *testing* backups :)
<kairos> Sorry
<iuri> dr_willis, thanks for the suggestions
<moppers> the number of times i have seen restore fail ... BRR
<dr_willis> thats why i just backup my imorntant files to a external hd. i can access.. i dont use any fancy full system backup methods
<kairos> http://i.imgur.com/q1vZJtv.png Anyone care to help solve this?
<dr_willis> kairos:  you might want to summarize  a bit about what the issue is.. most people wont just go to every URL posted to read about the actual issue...
<kairos> dr_willis: Y'know, that's probably a good idea.
<dr_willis> it also sucks when some troll posts some nasty image then refers to it as a support question.... ;P
<kairos> Random pixels keep dropping from my screen and displaying the default Ubuntu background. They go away if that portion of the screen is refresh (moving a window over it, etc) but they reappear in a few seconds
<kairos> refreshed*
<dr_willis> sounds like some odd driver quirk.
<kairos> I'm using nVidia's
<kairos> I wouldn't be surprised
<dr_willis> nvidia makes a lot of things.. ;)  so thats still rather broad.
<kairos> nVidia's driver? :P
<dr_willis> theres not a chipset maker out.. that i havent seen people have issues with in one way or another.
<dr_willis> ive had very few issues with my  nvidia systems. but they are all getting to be a year+ old now.
<kairos> Heh
<dr_willis> you are using the nvidia's .run driver instgaller?
<kairos> Yes
<jerry_> I have tried to config wine Wine for the drive path. I set it as the same as where the iso is mounted. Still it says: no disc inserted
<dr_willis> jerry_:  it would best to ask for wine help in #winehq
<jerry_> ok thanks I will
<dr_willis> i normally just copy eveyrthing from the cd image to a directory , then run the apps from that directory.   Not a lot of apps these days need the cdroms in the drive..
<Meris> How can I work with Shift-JIS encoded filenames in GUI-programs, such as Fileroller on Ubuntu with an English UI? Those programs can't seem to cope with the weird symbols these filenames contain.
<dr_willis> bbl
<jerry_> it's an old app. I have tried it though. Even in windows it absolutely requires the cdrom inside (or an image on a virtual drive)
<Meris> jerry_, which app are you talking about? Is there known solution to be found in the Wine AppDB?
<jerry_> I haven't found anything on the internet so far, not even on the Wine support forum. It's an old dictionary. The ISO only contains a small .EXE and a huge .DAT
<Meris> jerry_, from which year is it? From what you tell us, there is a copy protection on that disk, which may not be supported by Wine.
<eddievanhoy> Hey does anyone know if there is a pidgin room like this?
<x1nux> hi!
<Meris> jerry_, hang on, a small .EXE you say, are all files in uppercase and limited to 8.3 names? perhaps? In that case it might be a DOS version version.
<jerry_> the iso perfectly runs on windows. I think it has been published in 2001. But also in windows needs to be either on the CD or on an image file. It doesn't run if everything is copied on a directory
<x1nux> i have problems with Stunnel on Ubuntu 12.10, i have a simple configuration, but i connect to port .. print this in stunnel log:  SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:unknown protocol
<Meris> jerry_, sorry about the typos, I'm a bit woozy from lack of sleep.
<x1nux> any ideas ?
<jerry_> don't worry meris .. thanks for helping
<eddievanhoy> anyone know if there is a pidgin help room like this???
<Meris> x1nux, it looks like the server the program is talking to doesn't understand the protocol (at least not on the port you are using)
<jerry_> it's not a dos version, I used to run it smoothly on XP and Vista
<RobertBColton> hey guys i need help installing proprietary network drivers
<RobertBColton> don gime no open source speech :P just tell me how i find em
<Meris> jerry_, do you see any libraries or programs with names that do not look like they would have anything to do with the dictionary itself?, things like clokspl.exe perhaps?
<madprops> is it normal to have dnsmasq running?
<eddievanhoy> Does anyone see me?? DOes anyone know of a room to help with pidgin?
<Meris> RobertBColton, *if* they are available, they can be had on the website of the hardware manufacturer.
<Meris> !patience | eddievanhoy
<ubottu> eddievanhoy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<RobertBColton> Meris, how i find manufacturer?
<RobertBColton> thats what im trying to do
<eddievanhoy> Great. I am new. Just wanted to make sure I was doing it right. Thank you
<Meris> RobertBColton, please pastebin the output of lspci.
<riddrib> How can put more security at ubuntu
<Meris> eddievanhoy, it might help to know that the base of pidgin is actually libpurple. Maybe there is a chat channel called #purple, or #libpurple.
<jerry_> nope ... only the .exe file (1 MB) and the .dat file (500MB) ... ok there is also a README file, but it doesn't say much
<eddievanhoy> ok thank you
<riddrib> How can put more security at ubuntu?
<Meris> riddrib, you'll have to be a bit more specific than that, what kind of security do you require?
<brian____> Is there another file that would record an Xorg crash?  It crashes immedialy and halts the computer, I have to hard restart it and the log Xorg.log is empty.
<diamonds> I updated packages and now my wireless NIC is not recognized :/
<Meris> brian____, you might look up /var/log/messages to see if there is any hardware issue with the current settings.
<riddrib> to my internet connection
<diamonds> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 (rev c4)
<diamonds> (lspci | grep Centrino)
<diamonds> ifconfig shows only eth0 and lo
<Meris> riddrib, well, there are firewalls, vpn's, proxies, TOR, so much really.
<anew> how the heck do i upgrade phpmyadmin in ubuntu
<riddrib> to my internet connection
<diamonds> I have this card it looks like http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:0891/
<brian____> Meris,  I don't have that file, I'm on 12.04
<diamonds> anew, probably using apt-get
<diamonds> anew, try `apt-cache search phpmyadmin` and see what comes up
<anew> ok let me see
<Meris> diamonds, and you do have a wired NIC as well, hmm...
<brian____> It's strange, I see the occurance of the xorg crashing but the it shows the startup information, like starting and stopping services on boot.  So it basically makes the screen its locked on worthless.
<anew> diamonds phpmyadmin - MySQL web administration tool
<Meris> brian____, so am I, I also run 12.04
<diamonds> Meris, yeah... it worked 'til I clicked "update" on software manager & rebooted
<anew> that's all i get, what's that mean ?
<diamonds> anew, that means that package is available
<diamonds> anew, now use apt-get to install/update
<diamonds> I think sudo apt-get update will do it...
<diamonds> but it depends on the version in your repo
<anew> sudo apt-get update.  that's it ?
<diamonds> I think so
<Meris> brian____, Indeed, no more /var/log/messages. Well try /var/log/syslog and/var/log/ boot.log
<anew> no still seems to be on 3.4.10.1deb1, but there is version 4 out hmmm
<jerry_> what do I need to do after mounting the ISO file ?
<OerHeks> !info phpmyadmin
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:3.5.8.1-1 (raring), package size 6050 kB, installed size 18522 kB
<minimec> brian____: Would you be able to connect to that machine via 'ssh' and check the log files before you reboot?
<diamonds> Meris, how would you describe my problem?
<brian____> Meris,  restarting.  I removed my xorg.conf and tried it, crashed.
<anew> oerheks how do i get that version ?
<diamonds> I'm having trouble googling it because I don't know how to describe it
<diamonds> "NIC totally disabled"
<diamonds> "no nic recognized"
<OerHeks> anew upgrade to raring i guess
<brian____> minimec, I can check, I think it halts the machine though, most likely the sshd wont allow me in, i'll try though.
<anew> i can get it if i add a ppa to my system, is that bad ?
<diamonds> http://hastebin.com/sikivayecu.sm < is the output of from lshw helpful?
<Meris> diamonds, well, your NIC is detected on PCI level, just not as a NIC it has drivers for. Strange, indeed.
<diamonds> Meris, so perhaps I don't have the drivers?
<Meris> diamonds, it appears to be that way, unless the driver is supposed to be included in the kernel itself...
<diamonds> Meris, I did screw up all my kernels earlier today
<diamonds> I had too much space taken up by old kernals & I ran `sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-3*`
<diamonds> and for some reason (I'd love to know why if you know) it remove ...-41
<OerHeks> anew ppa's are not supported here, we like to blaim te ppa-owner when something funny happens.
<diamonds> (NOT 3*)
<diamonds> anyway that was my current kernel
<atman> hello. who can help disable disk check size in ubiquity to install on less than 5.3 gb?
<diamonds> so I reinstalled it with apt-get and rebooted
<atman> prepary py doesnt work
<Meris> diamonds, that might have something to do with it. To test this, pop in a freshly baked Live CDROM of the version of Ubuntu you are running. If it detects the Centrino as your NIC, then it is almost certain to be kernel related.
<diamonds> I don't have one on hand :(
<brian____> Meris, minimec, boot.log looks cleared on boot, so its only the most recent boot, and syslog was 12,000 lines, so I removed it and going to restart X, while trying to SSH into the box before I hard reset it.
<diamonds> I can do the boot to usb thing I guess... need to get a usb and set it up
<diamonds> Meris, I may try the driver solution before going down that path
<OerHeks> anew uhh that ubuntu number looks like version 3.5.8 , as 4.0 is out 3 may 2013. > http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/downloads.php  so wait for it to appear in updates.
<Meris> brian____, you *removed* your syslog? That is daring. You could have piped it through grep, searching for the date of today, oh well...
<diamonds> Meris, if it is kernel related (probably is) how would I go about fixing it?
<anew> yeah i hope soon
<atman> hello. how do you disable install size check
<anew> how can i clear my dns cache in ubuntu ?
<thermo> anew:  I am having the same issue I think
<anew> thermo with internet cache ?
<thermo> are you unable to use the internet
<thermo> im not sure if its cache or not
<anew> no, i just keep hitting a site that changed ip addresses of their server
<anew> i need to flush the dns
<diamonds> anew, http://superuser.com/questions/134762/how-to-clear-dns-cache-in-ubuntu
<thermo> im connected to my network
<thermo> but I am unable to use the internet
<Meris> diamonds, by reinstalling your kernel I suppose, It's just a bunch of packages (kernel and associated modules) in Synaptic, or aptitude...
<brian____> Meris, I assumed syslogd would just recreate it, hah, its a fresh install, so if its unrecoverable, oh well :)
<diamonds> Meris, like this? sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-41
<atman> please help
<thermo> anew: i was not here when you started this
<thermo> what was your original issue
<anew> thermo i am trying to go to site.com 12.34.12.12 but they changed their server address and their dns changed.  but ubuntu goes to their old server ip instead of their new one
<Meris> diamonds, yes, that might help, but be sure to includeany extra modules that you might need as well, so search for that kernel version and install all kernel modules that might look relevant to your system as well.
<rmarker> i have Xubuntu and lost my audio. what should i do?
<thermo> sorry i guess we dont have the same issue anew
<brian____> Meris, minimec, Well, I was able to stay logged in and the server remains up, but Xorg shows no actual errors, a couple warnings, but nothing that would make it lock
<diamonds> Meris, I did that before, second try yields this: http://hastebin.com/qedawoxosa.vhdl
<anew> damn i just ran this command sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart now i cant connect via ssh ...
<diamonds> thank you for your help btw
<Meris> rmarker, try opening up your sound preferences, switch from analog to digital output and back again. That might help
<Meris> diamonds, are you running ARM, or PowerPC architecture? if you don't don't select those kernels.
<rmarker> it's not reading my card
<minimec> brian____: So you say, that you have a running xserver that is blank, but still running? How do you start that server? Do you expect a graphical login via lightdm login manager, or are you starting it from the command line?
<Meris> diamonds, np, I like to help people if I can.
<brian____> minimec, cmdline, its just X server with nodm
<atman> hello. can someone tell me how to change min disk size check to smaller or off in installer for 13.04 pleaase
<brian____> minimec, and its not actually blank.. I see the 'boot' screen of it starting and stopping services..
<Meris> diamonds, omap is also a type of ARM architecture...
<thermo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098201
<diamonds> Meris, intel core i5
<thermo> I've tried this but it hasn't worked for me
<minimec> brian____: What do you mean by 'boot' screen?
<wilee-nilee> atman, That's a hack no one here knows I would suspect.
<diamonds> Meris, what does it mean "selecting" is it installing them or no?
<Meris> brian____, did you try dropping to terminal and simply try to run startx &2> ~/xservererrors.log ?
<atman> wilee-nilee: i read you can change prepary.py but it is not there in 13.04. please help
<qualia> well well well. Ubuntu update ?? What's new
<brian____> Meris, I'll try that
<wilee-nilee> atman, Never seen that don't know how, what you read is not necessarily true.
<atman> ok
<atman> well i cannot use ubuntu wihout it
<wilee-nilee> k
<Meris> diamonds, I'd abort that apt-get install and go for the -generic kernel,
<thermo> has anyone ever had ubuntu be connected to a network
<thermo> but the internet wont work?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > thermo
<ubottu> thermo, please see my private message
<diamonds> Meris, they're all already installed
<Meris> diamonds, the *selection* you see won't be installed, because your query was ambiguous.
<diamonds> should I remove them?
<lier_> s
<diamonds> it installed generic, virtual, and lowlatency
<diamonds> I'm working off this now http://kennethray.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Repair-Wireless-Network-After-Ubuntu-Update
<lier_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Meris> diamonds, in that case, you have nothing to worry about.
<lier_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<diamonds> Meris, what does that mean :(
<lier_> s
<brian____> Meris, minimec - this is what it does when I startx on the computer, http://troll.ws/image/83dc2d5a
<Meris> diamonds, it means that apt-get has installed only those kernels which are compatible to your system architecture.
<diamonds> how do I find out which wireless driver-name to install here? http://hastebin.com/fenekujebu.xml
<diamonds> (doing the driver install thing)
<asteriskandy> i have no idea what i'm doing it but i'm trying to compile csipsimple now. http://code.google.com/p/csipsimple/wiki/HowToBuild#With_a_virtual_machine
<anew> sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart i ran this command, now i cant connect to my box? small panic, what did i do ?
<asteriskandy> paws on the keyboard over here.
<minimec> brian____: Could it be that you have an old .Xauthority file in your /home directory? But that would would send you back to the console I think... Try to 'rm' or 'mv .Xauthority' before starting the Xserver
<Meris> brian____, hmm, that fsck on /boot with exit code 1 does not look good.
<diamonds> I think I have broadcom.... :/
<brian____> Meris, its becuase I have to hold the power button in for 3 seconds to get it to do anything, so its always seeing it.
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<onr> man, why the hell xubuntu doesn't fit in a cd anymore?
<brian____> minimec, i'll remove it.  Basically, I built this box up a few days ago and had trouble with the USB wifi adapters I was trying to use.  Bought a supported one, installed and formatted.  Right before that, I backed up my .xsession and my xorg.conf.  Everything was working, the major difference is, I wasnt running the 3.5 kernel
<anew>  sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart can anyone help me what i did with this command now i cant connect to my server
<onr> they could opt out some stuff
<vexed_> anyone know how to fix a ipV6 issue on Ubuntu ?  When I use ssh to the remote server, the IPV6 address it uses is wrong, that address is actually the server's IP
<Meris> brian____, Well, it does mean that fsck has detected errors on your /boot partition or directory during startup.
<diamonds> I cannot believe how difficult this is...
<diamonds> I know my device name, I have a driver install tool
<rmarker> how can i get my soundcard to be reconized again
<Meris> brian____, did you try to boot from a Live CD? or even a slightly older kernel that has not been "tainted" yet?  They should show up in your GRUB startup screen.
<minimec> brian____: .Xauthority would be in /home/brian____ to be clear...
<brian____> minimec, yeah, doubting that would be it though, I have tried a few accounts, each having their own .Xauthority
<Meris> brian____, my using a LiveCD you can rule out hardware problems.
<brian____> Meris, that is what I am trying now, after I try one more thing since its already booted, might as well amke it crash one moe time
<Meris> brian____, sure enough, won't hurt to try, but try to get it to spew it's errors at a file on a non-volatile memory location, like a USB stick or so.
<Meris> brian____, the &2> in my suggested line redirects any error messages of that process to a separate file.
<brian____> Meris, yeah, I tried the suggestion earlier to output it, and the file is empty
<rmarker> Guess i will just reboot yet again to see if it works
<Meris> brian____, in that case the XServer doesn't yield any errors, or even crashes before it can even produce any log. :-/
<A1Recon> Hello! I am currently running a dual boot Win7-Ubuntu PC, and the monitor is a HDMI television. How do I transfer audio over to the HDMI? Currently the audio is comes from my headphones...
<brian____> Meris, that would also explain the Xorg.log being empty.  I don't have any previous versions to boot.  I do know that desktop version boots fine and I get the full gui.  This is 12.04 server
<minimec> A1Recon: You should be able to do so in the 'preferences' of the volume panel applet.
<brian____> 3 days prior, it worked, minus a format and a PCIE wifi adapter
<minimec> A1Recon: There should be a HDMI Audio device in 'output'.
<brian____> I'll put a live cd in real quick just to confirm that it is still working with X
<diamonds> how do I figure out what driver this thing uses? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:0891/
<diamonds> I need to install driver but there is no info there
<diamonds> it currently does not work
<Meris> brian____, I see... Did you check if any of the hardware you are using has overlapping resources? Memory addresses, IRQ levels, DMA or similar resources?
<A1Recon> minimec: In Play sound through, there's S/PDIF Headphones and Analog Output but no HDMI. The HDMI is connected through my GPU
<Meris> diamonds, you could try  to modprobe with the driver, though that might hang your syste,
<diamonds> jesus christ :(
<diamonds> given the OS version & device name there's no simple map to a driver?
<A1Recon> In Play sound through, there's S/PDIF Headphones and Analog Output but no HDMI. The HDMI is connected to my GPU!
<Meris> diamonds, did you check for resources that might overlap? You can see that in /proc, which is a direct interface to your kernel.
<diamonds> Meris, can you break that down for me?
<Kernel|Panic> I've got Ubuntu 12.04 , and I think I have a bug to report. When I click on "Connection Information" or "Edit Connections..." in the drop down menu of the network management widget, nothing happens now. It used to open a window for these earlier.
<diamonds> I'm afraid I don't know what you mean
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  theres some known issues with hdmi audio not getting detected - it was working for me in beta. but not in the final release of 13.04 ;(
<minimec> A1Recon: And you don't have the HDMI output listed in 'hardware'?
<Meris> diamonds, sure, please check if there are any asterisks in the "files" /proc/dma and /proc/iomem. Asterisks in those files usually mean a resource conflict.
<Alan_> Excuse me, does anyone know of a good screen recorder for Ubuntu 13.04?
<dr_willis> !info gtkrecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package gtkrecordmydesktop does not exist in raring
<A1Recon> minimec: No it's not listed in Hardware!!
<brian____> Meris, I hadn't but I always thought the messages appear at boot time, in dmesg
<dr_willis> Theres a gtk-record-my-desktop package in the repos that works ok.
<Alan2> sorry my nickname was in use :/
<Alan2> I tried RecordMyDesktop, but
<julian_c> Good for recording the screen, somewhat passable for audio as well.
<Meris> brian____, not all of them, some iomem resources are rather obscure and won't normally be mentioned, unless you order your kernel to log verbosely.
<Alan2> it wasn't nearly keeping up with the frame-rates I was moving at.
<Alan2> It was basically half the screen full of pixels..
<diamonds> Meris, no none
<Alan2> I also tried Kazam which didn't turn out that good. I'm used to something similar to Camstudio in Windows, if they is a close alternative..
<Alan2> *there is a close alternative
<diamonds> there is really no way to map device + OS to driver?
<julian_c> Alan2: What was your screen resolution when you were recording?
<dr_willis> Alan2:  so what are you recording exactly thats high fps?
<Meris> diamonds, no asterisks you mean?
<diamonds> I swear I've done exactly that with windows
<diamonds> Meris, correct
<Alan2> Let me check, 1 minute.
<brian____> Meris, ok, makes sense.  I will try that in a second, booting a live disc to make sure I have graphics and wifi.  Might aswell check the disk also.
<Alan2> I am at the highest video quality for RecordMyDesktop, however the frame-rate is 15. Should I try adjusting that?
<diamonds> I have, like, 10 options: http://hastebin.com/fenekujebu.xml
<Meris> diamonds, that is actually what modprobe tries to do. Normally it's harmless, unless you are modprobing for really low level stuff.
<Alan2> 22050 is the frequency
<dr_willis> Alan2:  i imagine theres going to be a trade off btween quality and fps
<diamonds> Meris, all right I'm happy to try
<Alan2> Let me look for FPS..
<Alan2> I,  I honestly do not know how to figure that out, I really apologize. FPS, my frames per second is 15 if that's helpful..
<Meris> diamonds, you do need to know the name of the driver that you are trying to load. If modprobe detects it, the next step would be insmod, which will not only test the driver but load and attch it to your kernel.
<diamonds> hoooly ffuuuuuuuu
<diamonds> I have to know the name before I start looking?
 * diamonds weeps
<dr_willis> Alan2:  if you want more FPS - then you may have to reduce the res of your display, or the quality of the video recorded
<Meris> diamonds, don't worry, it's just a modular system, you actual; kernel won't be altered in any way.
<Alan2> I'll try quality of 85, if that sounds okay..
<diamonds> Meris, how do I find the driver name...
<diamonds> I thought modprobe would tell ME the driver name, not vice versa :(
<dr_willis> modprobe = module probe.  (load the module and any needed moduls into the kernel)
<Alan2> Okay, i'm recording a test right now. Thank you.
<diamonds> dr_willis, how might I use this to get a missing wireless NIC driver installed?
<brian____> Meris, well, it boots and startX with using a live disk, also have wifi and using kernel 3.7.6
<dr_willis> diamonds:  you need to determins its chipset. then figure what module/drivers  it needs.
<Meris> diamonds, try this please: lspci -vv | grep -i network   and pastebin the results
<diamonds> http://hastebin.com/giqebaluhe.sm
<Alan2> God, this recorder is crap
<diamonds> http://hastebin.com/nexafimeyi.sm
<brian____> I think at this point, I am going to reinstall 12.04, and systematically install X, test it, install fglrx, test it, etc.. etc..
<b3n> greetings !
<Alan2> let me show you a screenshot of my problem..
<Alan2> if only ubuntu came with a recorder by default..
<b3n> hey i would like to ask how to install webapps in 13.04 ?
<diamonds> dr_willis, Meris does that help?
<diamonds> dr_willis, how do I determine the chipset?
<Meris> diamonds, allright :-) Now you at least have the exact name of your controller: Intel 82579LM
<dr_willis> b3n:  the webap stuff is installed by default. or should be at least
<Alan2> http://oi42.tinypic.com/23kvpy.jpg
<dr_willis> diamonds:  you look at the output of that command you pastebined..
<diamonds> Meris, that's the ethernet nick
<diamonds> dr_willis, I am on my knees begging for help
<minimec> brian____: Consider 13.04 instead of a 'patched' 12.04. It's an amazing release.
<diamonds> i'm going in circles googling the output of these commands :(
<diamonds> I've found this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:0891/
<Meris> diamonds, 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 (rev c4) <= That is the description of the chipset itself
<diamonds> "congratulations, it's supported!!" ...ok... now what?
<Alan2> My project will be due soon, & I'm thinking I might just need to use a regular camera to record my screen.
<dr_willis> diamonds:  the lines that says 'product' i belive is your chipsets
<b3n> yes it is (maybe your talking about the webapps-runner dr willis
<brian____> minimec, its meant as a dualscreen kiosk, so I was hoping for a set and forget type system with no features, but able to view a web app.  I just assumed the LTS was nicer for that purpose
<diamonds> dr_willis, Meris ok.  which of these is that? http://hastebin.com/fenekujebu.xml
<diamonds> which driver-name
<diamonds> or... there's another step (?)
<diamonds> thanks for your hlep
<dr_willis> most intel wifi should be supported from the beginning.
<minimec> brian____: I see...
<A1Recon> How do i set a password to the Terminal?
<diamonds> dr_willis, but it's not in my case
<dr_willis> A1Recon:  what do you mean?
<Meris> dr_willis, true, but it is a bit suspicious to see only Lenovo products mentioned and no other lappies...
<diamonds> dr_willis, my kernel is messed up maybe, I've tried reinstaling it
<Alan2> If you're typing in a password, you do not see the letters if that's what you're talking about. Maybe I'm mis-understanding that, sorry..
<b3n> my question would be how to install the facebook webapp? it's not showing in Software center when i search it ? anyone ?
<Alan2> Probably the browser is the best, let me look for you though
<A1Recon> dr_willis: When I use Ctrl+Alt+T, it brings up the terminal, but in a video i saw the user was prompted for a password to access the terminal! How do i do that?
<diamonds> please please...
<diamonds> I know the device, I know the OS...
<diamonds> why why can't I find the driver :(
<dr_willis> !find  ipw2200
<din> b3n: maybe install gwibber?
<ubottu> File ipw2200 found in linux-doc, linux-firmware, linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic, linux-headers-3.8.0-19-lowlatency, linux-image-3.8.0-19-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<diamonds> "The Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 is under the Wireless category and is contained in the certified systems below."
<dr_willis> diamonds:  google tells me that the module name should be the ipw2200
<diamonds> dr_willis, how did you find that out of curiosity?
<b3n> A1Recon, maybe the user typed in gksudo
<Meris> dr_willis, ninja's just found it myself... ;-)
<dr_willis> diamonds i googled for 'intel 2200 ubuntu module'
<Meris> dr_willis, that would be ninja'd.
<A1Recon> b3n: I dunno. I will check
<diamonds> dr_willis, and how do I install that?
<din> b3n: also chrome has the ability to make facebook a webapp.
<diamonds> I didn't know to look for the word "module" i was searching "driver" :(
<Meris> diamonds, by issuing modprobe ipw2200
<dr_willis> diamonds -  does a 'lsmod '  show it loaded?
<Bray90820> Anyone use the applacation drawers
<dr_willis> lsmod | grep ipw
<diamonds> http://hastebin.com/cenefareji.hs < dr_willis
<diamonds> no
<Bray90820> i can't figure out how to remove a drawer
<b3n> din , are you also using 13.04 ?
<dr_willis> bbl.. gotta get some work done.
<din> b3n: yes.
<diamonds> ok i'm going to run modprobe...
<diamonds> modprobe ip2200
<Meris> diamonds, no!
<diamonds> no?
<diamonds> ipw
<Meris> diamonds, its ipw2200
<din> in chrome, settings, tools, create application shortcuts
<diamonds> Meris, FATAL: Module ipw2200 not found.
<b3n> hmmm, i use firefox 20 (the preinstalled) but no options shows on the address bar to add it ? do i need to add repository or something ?
<din> visit the page you want and find those options to make it a "webapp"
<Meris> diamonds, that would mean it is not supported or included in your current kernel...Hmm, strange.
<din> b3n: http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=95346
<RobertBColton> od news everybody!
<anew> i'm trying to mail -v but it says invalid option?
<Alan2> I hate to bring all this crap up again, but I do remember that Skype can show my screen pretty good, I'm just not sure what it uses to capture it. I wish I could record Ubuntu 13.04 with the same tool it uses.
<RobertBColton> whoops wrong channel
<RobertBColton> Meris, hey thaks for your help i got this thing working
<RobertBColton> you guys are great! :)
<brian____> modinfo ipw2200
<diamonds> Meris, so it sounds like I'm basically fucked
<diamonds> :/
<b3n> din, and that is using chrome ? how about firefox?
<Meris> RobertBColton, great to hear, Happy to help you helping yourself ;-)
<Alan2> :(
<wilee-nilee> !language > diamonds
<ubottu> diamonds, please see my private message
<diamonds> my kernel is messed up, can't figure out why, wireless doesn't work and there's no way to install the driver
<din> b3n: not sure tha firefox can do that. i use chrome for everything.
<diamonds> because that would be too easy :)
<Alan2> I use Opera..
<felon> i use firefox
<diamonds> what did I even do I wonder...
<diamonds> how did I break this...
<Meris> diamonds, no, not so glum yet, you might have to install another kernel module, which is just a package just like any other.
<transit441> how do i zip a file
<diamonds> Meris, ah!
<transit441> er folder
<diamonds> how... I don't know what the next step is
<diamonds> I am way over my head basically :)
<brian____> Diamondcite, , you could use compat-wireless and compile them and install them, so you shouldn't say you 'cant'...
<brian____> MT
<diamonds> brian____, do you actually think that's helpful or are you trolling? ;)
<b3n> din let me try it
<transit441> anyone?
<transit441> how do i zip a folder
<transit441> or even tar it
<balls> ubuntu server is taking ages to insall
<diamonds> transit441, man tar
<balls> install
<diamonds> transit441, man gzip
<transit441> how?
<transit441> is it tar -xvf?
<b3n> bye
<wilee-nilee> !patience > transit441
<ubottu> transit441, please see my private message
<diamonds> transit441, man tar and you will see :)
<Meris> diamonds, you might try baking your own kernel, but that is probably not necessary, it might be though. Have you ever done that yourself? It's a lot of work, but you learn a *lot* in the process of doing so, plus, it's well documented.
<balls> im using 512mb of ram
<din> transit441: tar czvf file.tar.gz /path/to/folder
<brian____> diamonds, You have to start somewhere, and broken things are the best time to learn.  But there are easier ways to get it work.
<diamonds> Meris, unfortunately I have work to do beyond just futzing with my drivers & kernel :(
<balls> this is the THIRD version of ubuntu ive tried
<Meris> diamonds, you might try (...gasp...) ndiswrapper.
<transit441> din: root@ks3099630:/home/morph# tar czvr openvpn.tar.gz /home/morph/openvpn
<transit441> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' or `--test-label' option
<transit441> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<transit441> root@ks3099630:/home/morph#
<balls> what to do
<Bray90820> how would i recursively search a directory
<diamonds> I picked ubuntu because it's advertised as a more "user friendly" distro... I'm not an eleet linux hacker
<din> transit441: you typoed my command.
<brian____> transit441, for the love of god man... tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz
<transit441> yep
<diamonds> and basically I don't want to leanr to compile the kernel (right now)
<transit441> i got it din
<transit441> ty
<diamonds> brian____, what's the easier way?
<balls> I need a linux os that can run reasoably on 512 mb of ram
<balls> even the installer was slow
<julian_c> balls: The installer is just really slow with that much RAM or less.
<transit441> din:  morph@ks3099630:~$ ifconfig
<transit441> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<Meris> diamonds, I see. Well, try to reinstall the newest stable kernel then and perform a reboot, it just *might* pick up your "new" hardware.
<Bray90820> how would i recursively search
<transit441> any idea why ifconfig wont work
<din> transit441: try sudo ifconfig
<balls> what do ai get
<din> balls: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<balls> thanks
<transit441> fuck
<transit441> my tun still isnt thre
<BobJonkman1> Hi all:  What's the name of the utility that lets me use one keyboard and mouse to control two or more Linux computers?
<Meris> balls, try Puppy Linux, Vector Linux or Bodhi Linux. None of them are supported here btw.
<diamonds> Meris, I did that once, I'll try again
<antitau> BobJonkman1: synergy
<BobJonkman1> antitau: That's the one!  Thanx, had a bit of a brainfreeze
<antitau> BobJonkman1: I had to set something up yesterday with it so it was fresh in my mind :) np
<johnjohn1011> balls, i ran puppy for a number of weeks.  hard to believe is all fit in 256 MG machine!
<Meris> !language | transit441
<ubottu> transit441: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<brian____> diamonds, you can download compat-wiress, ./scripts/driver-select ipw2200; make; make install -- ofcourse that is if you are to use ipw2200 which I assume you should based on others input
<diamonds> ok I'm back
<diamonds> Meris, I'm afraid that didn't seem to work
<transit441> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<Meris> diamonds, did it work? Try brian____ 's suggestion
<Bray90820> Does anyone know how to recursively search for a directory
<transit441> morph@ks3099630:~$ sudo mkdir /proc/net/dev
<transit441> mkdir: cannot create directory `/proc/net/dev': File exists
<transit441> morph@ks3099630:~$ ifconfig
<transit441> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<transit441> morph@ks3099630:~$ sudo chmod 777 /proc/net/dev
<transit441> morph@ks3099630:~$ ifconfig
<transit441> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<FloodBot1> transit441: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A1Recon> A Text editor for editing code(HTNL,CSS,Python,Jquery) like Notepad++
<Meris> Ah, if we didn't have FloodBots, Great to see that work so impeccably. :-)
<johnjohn1011> Bray90820:  used the find command
<Bray90820> is that recursive
<Bray90820> don't i need to put -R
<Bray90820> or something like that
<Meris> Bray90820, try man find     first, it's a tool with a lot of options
<diamonds> Meris, I may have missed it, what was it?
<transit441> can someone help me with this
<transit441> http://pastebin.com/c1DdfYY6
<transit441> im trying to set up a VPN
<Meris> diamonds, <brian____> diamonds, you can download compat-wiress, ./scripts/driver-select ipw2200; make; make install -- ofcourse that is if you are to use ipw2200 which I assume you should based on others input
<x1nux> SSL_accept: 1408F10B: error:1408F10B:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:wrong version number
<Bray90820> Meris: don't i need to put something like -R to make it recursive
<johnjohn1011> find . -name "*.pl"   for instance  the . is the current directory.   add 2 > /dev/null to reduce directories you can't seek
<x1nux> Stunnel4 - ubuntu-12.10
<x1nux> any ideas ?
<Meris> Bray90820, no you don't find doesn't work like that, it works by search depths
<diamonds> brian____, where do I get that compat-wireless?  the one I have shows this: http://hastebin.com/fenekujebu.xml
<johnjohn1011> Bray90820: no use the command as i've typed..  what are you looking for?  I will give you the command line.
<diamonds> got it from the link here: http://kennethray.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Repair-Wireless-Network-After-Ubuntu-Update
<Bray90820> i wanted to search ti was looking for a folder called .local
<diamonds> how do I figure out which one to use? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable/
<Bray90820> johnjohn1011: i was looking for a folder called .local
<johnjohn1011> Bray90820: find / -name ".local" -type d
<wilee-nilee> Bray90820, ctrl-h home
<Meris> Bray90820, that is in your homedir.
<brian____> diamonds, I guess it is technically backports, what ubuntu are you using?
<diamonds> 12.04
<diamonds> Linux diamonds-T530 3.2.0-41-virtual #66-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 25 03:47:17 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<johnjohn1011> Bray90820: http://superuser.com/questions/327762/how-to-find-a-directory-on-linux
<Bray90820> Meris: is it hidden
<Meris> diamonds, that kernel is a bit old, I use: 3.5.0-18
<Meris> Bray90820, yes, every file starting with a . is hidden in *nix
<diamonds> Meris, I thought it was the newest listed...
<diamonds> ok
<TXRoadkill> anybody had problems with 13.04?
<Bray90820> so does that mean i can't cd to it in the terminal
<brian____> 3.5. is available for 12.04 im pretty sure
<johnjohn1011> brian____: i'm using 3.5 in 12.04
<Meris> diamonds, here's my output of uname -a: uname -a
<Meris> Linux linblk 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 25 07:26:14 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux (I run 12.04 64 Bits BTW)
<diamonds> Meris, where are you looking I don't see that version (0-18)
<brian____> yah, has to be, just ran update on the server I broke with X, and it is 3.5 something
<brian____> triple confirmed.
<Bray90820> never mind i got it
<Bray90820> thanks anyways
<diamonds> so which compat wireless do I use
<brian____> well, first upgrade your kernel
<diamonds> the 3.2.5 one?
<diamonds> brian____, how do I do that :(
<diamonds> I think that's what got me into this mess
<Meris> diamonds, I didn't do anything funky, just updated to the latest Ubuntu supported kernel as soon as it showed up in Updates
<diamonds> I've tried over and over to upgrade it
<ChogyDan> diamonds: pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy linux-generic`
<johnjohn1011> Linux bubba-MS-7529 3.5.0-27-generic #46~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 26 19:33:56 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Meris> diamonds, just try sudo apt-get update
<diamonds> ChogyDan, http://hastebin.com/defafatori.avrasm
<mojtaba> Hi, I upgraded my ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04, but my system's screen seems not working when booting up with kernel 3.8. I used kernel 3.5 and I could log in to my computer. Does anybody know what could be the problem, and how can I resolve it?
<Meris> diamonds, it seems your Ubuntu mirror is lightly out of date.
<Meris> diamonds, it seems your Ubuntu mirror is slightly out of date then
<brian____> are you using a virtual kernel?
<diamonds> brian____, I think so...?
<diamonds> that's what it says in grub
<diamonds> Meris, how do I fix that
<ChogyDan> diamonds: no, that is fine actually.  If you are on 12.04, that makes sense, it isn't broken
<diamonds> whenever I apt-get update it complains about spotify repos I added
<diamonds> how to undo that
<diamonds> I can't find spotify in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mojtaba> Hi, I upgraded my ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04, but my system's screen seems not working when booting up with kernel 3.8. I used kernel 3.5 and I could log in to my computer. Does anybody know what could be the problem, and how can I resolve it?
<diamonds> I just want to see apt-get update run w/ no errors
<brian____> diamonds, I'm no expert but I think the -virtual is intended on being ran with virtualization and has far less drivers available, not that you can't install them.  That might explain why you don't have that wireless driver.
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: what graphics card?
<diamonds> brian____, oh cool!
<diamonds> how can i switch that in grub?
<mojtaba> I have Dell Studio 1555.
<Litecoin_Messiah> how do i open port 3333
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: I have Dell Studio 1555.
<ChogyDan> brian____: yeah, that is my understanding as well.
<ChogyDan> diamonds: try installing linux-generic
<Meris> diamonds, are you running a server or a virtual server?
<diamonds> Meris, desktop
<diamonds> ChogyDan, I have a couple times in the past couple hours
<diamonds> I can try again...
<Meris> diamonds, in that case, go with ChogyDan's advice
<ChogyDan> diamonds: pastebin the output of your errors
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: Do you know what should I do?
<wilee-nilee> mojtaba, you know the graphic card, and have looked i the additional drivers tab in software updates?
<wilee-nilee> in*
<Meris> diamonds, brian____ ,  I'll have to sleep now, it's already O_o 5:15 AM here...
<diamonds> ChogyDan, this is the install command: http://hastebin.com/xeparekase.vhdl
<diamonds> Meris, ty so much!
<brian____> Meris, I would be dead already, heh
<diamonds> ChogyDan, I was installing a specific version
<Meris> diamonds, don't mention it, I really hope you will get your NIC working.
<johnjohn1011> dell studio 1555 has intel graphis btw  mojtaba
<diamonds> because the OS has been filling up /lib/modules with every version of the linux kernel since moses for some reason
<ChogyDan> diamonds: hmmm, it looks like you already had the kernel installed
<Khaleel78> hey guys, quick question if I wanted to install a program from launchpad named blueman and it's ppa address was "http://ppa.launchpad.net/blueman/ppa/ubuntu"
<ChogyDan> diamonds: yeah, you need to uninstall old kernels
<diamonds> ChogyDan, oh I did ;)
<Khaleel78> do I type in term "sudo apt-get-repository ppa:blueman/ppa"
<diamonds> I think my issue was from OVER uninstalling
<Khaleel78> to add the repo?
<Khaleel78> for 12.10?
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: I have latest drivers I guess.
<brian____> diamonds, Well, every system I have, desktops and servers, none of them run a -virtual kernel, my aws EC2 instances all do though, heh
<Meris> brian____, I have a weakness for sitting behind my screen for too long. I will be dead, yes, but that will hopefully not be before another 50-60 years from now :-P
<wilee-nilee> Khaleel78, Make sure it has your release and that is the ppa name
<Khaleel78> ok
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: I have no problem with kernel 3.5, but It is not working with kernel 3.8!
<diamonds> ChogyDan, http://hastebin.com/cukivoroji.mel
<diamonds> I keep getting errors on update
<ChogyDan> Khaleel78: https://launchpad.net/~blueman/+archive/ppa  see that page
<diamonds> brian____, so maybe I follow this advice and it will help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535779
<Khaleel78> alright thanks
<wilee-nilee> Khaleel78, only supports up to 11.10
<Khaleel78> ah ok
<ChogyDan> diamonds: that error is more of a warning.  Don't worry about that
<diamonds> "change GRUB_DEFAULT to a number that is the position of your selected entry (counting from 0)" What does this mean (from grub config)?
<Meris> Anyhow, good day, night, wherever. zzzZZZzzzz (.。.)
<brian____> diamonds, if you have multiple kernels instead, you can just choose other options at the grub screen and pick a different kernel and try it.. but do this, take a live cd, and see if you get wireless when its booted
<diamonds> how do I determine "the position of my selected entry?"
<diamonds> brian____, I don't have live on hand
<diamonds> let me reboot & try to pick another kernel
<brian____> If only there were websites with live cd's to download...
<diamonds> u
<diamonds> the only linux kernel options at the top are virtual
<johnjohn1011> mojtaba, do you know if you have intel, ati or nvidia graphics?
<diamonds> should I uninstall the virtual kernel?
<diamonds> I feel like I'm getting close here...
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: I think it is ATI graphic card
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: I found this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1133087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1133087 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu shows grains like screen after the splash from kernel (3.8.0-5)" [High,Incomplete]
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: I have the same problem.
<diamonds> sudo apt-get remove linux-virtual
<diamonds> does this seem like a good idea?
<brian____> well no.
<brian____> Do you have linux-generic ?
<balls> how to rename the rubbish bin
<diamonds> brian____, yes
<diamonds> linux-generic is already the newest version.
<diamonds> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
<diamonds> brian____, I wonder why the -generics aren't presented as options in grub (?)
<brian____> what does your /boot look like?
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: Do you know what should I do?
<diamonds> brian____, http://hastebin.com/hikudoqedo.cpp
<Litecoin_Messiah> any idea how i could open port 333 in ubuntu 12?
<Litecoin_Messiah> anyone?
<ChogyDan> !iptables > Litecoin_Messiah
<ubottu> Litecoin_Messiah, please see my private message
<brian____> diamonds, I don't want to be the person to tell you to uninstall linux-virtual and your system not boot.
<diamonds> brian____, how can I get grub to see linux-generic
<brian____> The 3rd option down in your selection screen, is it other options, or something like that, older choices perhaps?
<Litecoin_Messiah> ChogyDan, sudo ufw status verbose
<Litecoin_Messiah> Status: inactive
<mojtaba> Any idea?
<diamonds> brian____, correct
<diamonds> "older kernels"
<diamonds> or something
<brian____> And there isnt anything in there?
<brian____> well, I guess they're not older...
<diamonds> I didn't check
<brian____> oh, well check there.
<researcher123> is there a channel where I can discuss about the performance of Ubuntu 13.04 ? I want 2 understand before upgrading from 12.10
<diamonds> brian____, ok trying again
<johnjohn1011> mojtaba: maybe someone get get you back to 12.10  or get you an eariier kernel.  beyond what i know.
<diamonds> did htis: http://hastebin.com/kuqanejuhi.sm
<ChogyDan> Litecoin_Messiah: I don't really know.  have you tried ufw allow 330?
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: Thanks.
<Litecoin_Messiah> im trying things now thanks
<mojtaba> Is there somebody who can help me?
<balls> diff between bash and unix
<johnjohn1011> mojtaba: i would get a launchpad acct and add some activity as the issue might expire
<brian____> mojtaba, try to reword your original question, I just read it and I don't full understand what you mean
<mojtaba> johnjohn1011: I really appreciate it.
<diamonds> praise god it wors!
<brian____> :)
<ChogyDan> Litecoin_Messiah: fyi, iptables is the underlying interface that is provided by linux.  UFW is an interface to iptables
<diamonds> s/rs/rks/
<Litecoin_Messiah> thanks
<diamonds> now to set it as default, not "older version"...
<balls> diff between bash and unix
<johnjohn1011> brian____: mojtaba has this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1133087.   he needs to get to an earlier kernel if possible.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1133087 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu shows grains like screen after the splash from kernel (3.8.0-5)" [High,Incomplete]
<MeXTuX> I have a laptop with a graphic card 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:126] The driver is i915 and the laptop is an Aspire V3-471. With Quantal it freezes randomly specially when I am browsing the web. Shoud I upgrade to Ubuntu 13.04?
<mojtaba> brian____: I just upgrade from ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04, but when I use kernel 3.8, I got splash TV like screen.
<diamonds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<diamonds> yay, sort of
<brian____> do you have hdmi?
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: subscribe to that bug, and wait for it to be fixed.  That's one strategy.
<mojtaba> ChogyDan: Thanks.
<johnjohn1011> mojtaba: here is a repo for some of the earlier 3.8 kernels.  i would try to install one of them http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<johnjohn1011> subscribe to that issue so it doesn't go away
<balls> diff between bash and unix？
<ChogyDan> diamonds: you can remove the linux-virtual now that you have a different kernel working
<ChogyDan> balls: you will get a better answer on wikipedia, try looking them up there
<diamonds> ChogyDan, sudo apt-get remove linux-virtual?
<johnjohn1011> mojtaba: if it was me i would load everyone one of them, then use grub to pick up to where the bug occured
<ChogyDan> diamonds: that's just the meta package.  You would need to remove the linux-image-<version>-virtual package  (I think that's the name)
<johnjohn1011> that is ever 3.8 kernel rc  -> revisions
<cjae> cjae
<diamonds> how do I find the version?
<etfb> Where is the option in System Settings to change the hotkey that calls up the Dash?  I use the Super (Windows) key as a key modifier, but any time I press it the bloody Dash appears.  I want to change that, but there's nothing I can find that will do it.  Any ideas?
<diamonds> --installed doesn't work with apt-cache search...
<diamonds> linux-image-*-virtual?
<ChogyDan> mojtaba: if you are going johnjohn1011's route, you might as well pick out the kernels listed on the bug report
<brian____> uname-r in the cmdline
<ChogyDan> diamonds: I use tab completion myself, so sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<tab><tab>
<diamonds> ChogyDan, no work :(
<diamonds> brian____, 3.2.0-41-generic
<johnjohn1011> ChogyDan: how do u find out which ubuntu version matches to the kernel version?
<brian____> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-($uname -r)
<JediKnite> hi, anyone here able to help me with a Ubuntu install problem?
<ChogyDan> diamonds: nothing comes up?
<brian____> err no!
<brian____> don't type that..
<brian____> that would remove generic, my bad
<ChogyDan> brian____: that removes the kernel you are currently running
<diamonds> ChogyDan, no but removing the uname-r (not generic but)-virtual worked
<diamonds> I will run grub-update now
<wilee-nilee> JediKnite, Probably describe the problem to the channel.
<brian____> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-41-virtual
<diamonds> brian____, ChogyDan http://hastebin.com/leqicigato.pas
<JediKnite> Just trying to do an install for 12.04 LTS, have it loaded to a USB drive via unetbootin
<JediKnite> I select install, but it just goes to the splash screen
<diamonds> I don't see linux-virtual there.....
<diamonds> sorry, linux-generic
<JediKnite> with the 5 little red dots turning white
<JediKnite> seems to hang there with no further progress
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<etfb> I press the Windows key; the Dash comes up.  This is the Wrong Thing.  I don't want it to happen.  Is it really true that I have no option?
<brian____> diamonds, in that screenshot I see generic
<diamonds> brian____, well vmlinuz
<diamonds> is that what I'm looking for?
<ChogyDan> JediKnite: try hitting esc
 * diamonds wonders if he's safe to reboot....
<JediKnite> ChogyDan: okay, booting it up again, let me try
<ChogyDan> diamonds: everything looked fine
<diamonds> ok rebooting
<JediKnite> okay, esc gives me a blank screen now
<JediKnite> oh wait.....
<JediKnite> spitting out stuff now
<ChogyDan> JediKnite: it just removes the splash screen.  hitting esc again will bring it back
<JediKnite> udevd[113]: timeout: killing '/sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sdb' [296]
<JediKnite> that's looping over and over
<JediKnite> something to do with my mounted HDD?
<diamonds> removed lowlatency as well, now grub picks -generic
<brian____> yea, was going to say that, are you using ubuntu studio?
<ChogyDan> JediKnite: yeah, i dunno.  There is some sort of issue with sdb it looks like
<diamonds> brian____, I don't think so...
<diamonds> well all's well that ends well I guess :)
<brian____> Where did you even get these kernels?
<brian____> :)
<diamonds> brian____, probably apt-get install linux-generic
<diamonds> it installed all 3
<diamonds> "just in case" (?)
<diamonds> big thanks to ChogyDan brian____ meris
<johnjohn1011> i can't wait to compile my own kernel..
<brian____> I've never had that happen to me, but all good.  Glad that it's set.  So you know, the original thought installing compat-drivers would have worked as well, but way more convoluted and troublesome upgrades.
<brian____> I remember not too long ago, being required to build the kernel for most anything.
<brian____> You did get a a sense of customization though, not this simple, oh, new module, i'll type modprobe...
<brian____> night
<shysoft> (Let me know if this isn't the best place to ask this question)   I have a ubuntu vps server through rackspace.com and cat-ing my /var/log/auth.log file today, I noticed that i have about 10,000 failed ssh login attempts per day (for all sorts of usernames but 'test' 'user' 'postgres' 'webmaster' and 'root' are popular ones). Are these attempts to compromise my server?
<ubuntuaddicted> shysoft, yes they are but nothing out of the ordinary
<balls>  
<shysoft> how many tries does ssh allow per minute?
<balls> lets try that again
<zykotick9> shysoft: yes, that's people trying to get in.  you might want to check out fail2ban.
<ubuntuaddicted> shysoft, install fail2ban or something similiar that puts the intruding IP address into a ban list. i only have a small home server and the only port open to the outside world is my ssh port, i get tons of failed ssh connect attempts
<ubuntuaddicted> shysoft, you could also consider changing the port from the non-standard port number
<jiangfuqiao> ubuntu
<shysoft> where do they primarily come from? Is it some guy sitting on his pc just trying out random ip addresses, or is it usually bots?
<jiangfuqiao> 有人没啊
<zykotick9> shysoft: script-kiddies mainly ;)
<jiangfuqiao> 大家都在干嘛啊
<TXRoadkill> Anyone having problems with Ubuntu 13.04 and media applications?  I installed 13 last night, and now VLC won't launch, and Rhythmbox won't play internet streams
<TXRoadkill> Hey China
<jiangfuqiao> 你是ppa没有吧
<wilee-nilee> !cn > jiangfuqiao
<ubottu> jiangfuqiao, please see my private message
<jiangfuqiao> i from china
<TXRoadkill> The English language has 26 characters.  The Chinese language has over 3000
<TXRoadkill> It's interesting
<jiangfuqiao>  我英文不好啊
<jiangfuqiao> 好多都看不懂啊
<TXRoadkill> jiangfuqiao> i from china < hello
<TXRoadkill> So, what are you going to do with North Korea?
<TXRoadkill> Assholes want to start a nuclear war
<TXRoadkill> a lot of South East China would be gone
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TXRoadkill> peace, and free trade
<TXRoadkill> Anyone having problems with Ubuntu 13.04 and media applications?  I installed 13 last night, and now VLC won't launch, and Rhythmbox won't play internet streams
<xen> i want to install covergloobus on my 12.04 box
<xen> anyhere ?
<wilee-nilee> xen, use with caution. http://iamfuss.deviantart.com/journal/Install-covergloobus-for-Ubuntu-12-04-298574296
<xen> sir i get error in this
<Rajvi> Hi all
<Rajvi> Newbie here
<Rajvi> where shall i send a screen shot
<johnjohn1011> rajvi: paste.ubuntu.com
<debacle> Hey guys, so I tried moving my home dir to another partition on another hdd using "sudo mv /home /media/usr/sdb1". Now I knew something went wrong when it moved 856gb(and was continuing) when my home dir only has around 680gb. I ran "sudo diff -r /media/usr/sdb1/home ~" and there was an error in almost every folder. I created a second root user in case I messed up my home dir, but I havnt logged out yet.
<ChogyDan> debacle: yeah, that isn't the correct command.  First off, you should use a copy command, not a move command!  you can always do the delete after
<ChogyDan> debacle: I think the correct command is rsync -Sa
<zykotick9> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<debacle> ChogyDan, whoops. And that would explain why they arnt the same. Doyou know why the second was larger?
<Skapare> debacle: got an external backup or two?
<debacle> ubottu, I was following that, but that assumes that my main hdd is big enough to fit two coppies on it. Skapre, I might be able to get ahold of one.
<ubottu> debacle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debacle> oh, sorry mr roboto
<debacle> *the more ou know*
<Rajvi> I don't know how to use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<debacle> you*
<Rajvi> I need to show you guys a screenshot
<dr_willis> Rajvi:  the pastebinit command makes it easy
<dr_willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Skapare> debacle: your source and destination hard drive die ... where's your backup?
<debacle> Skapare, is there any way I could do it without one? Id have to get it tomorow, and im on a time crunch.. and I didnt use one... :/
<debacle> mistake no.1
<jiangfuqiao> hello
<xen> sir i get error bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/xen/Downloads/recipe-1.7/".
<peepsalot> ubuntu 13.04 just installed some updates on my thinkpad w510 laptop and prompted for restart.  now that I have restarted i have no access to wifi or even wired ethernet
<debacle> Skapare, I might actually be able to get one tonight...
<DeathKnight> a really basic/general question: Can ubuntu iso be called ubuntu setup file?
<dr_willis> DeathKnight:  'setup file' is a rather meaningless term
<Rajvi> http://imagebin.org/256369
<xen> wilee-nilee: sir i get rerror bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/xen/Downloads/recipe-1.7/
<Rajvi> Please look that this!
<DeathKnight> dr_willis, why?
<dr_willis> DeathKnight:  because what does 'file' really mean.. of course its a file... but so is setup.exe
<xen> anyone  ?
<dr_willis> DeathKnight:  its a live-dvd  image.
<wilee-nilee> xen, Launchpad has a different tar, ou might try pointing at that, otherwise I'm not sure.
<wilee-nilee> you*
<Rajvi> i can use Unity & any appliations. But the damn login screen won't disappear
<DeathKnight> dr_willis, ok. I guess I understood
<elkng> bash, perl, lisp, emacs, vim
<debacle_> Im sorry, i had to change clients, what was the correct command to sync home dir?
<elkng> things that unrelated to ubuntu
<peepsalot> nevermind, rebooted again and its back
<johnjohn1011> rajvi, are you sure that's not the background jpg?  can you try to change the background?
<Rajvi> Yes I did
<Rajvi> it des not work
<Rajvi> I upgraded from 12.10 to Raring,  I also have Gnome DE,, it works fine
<Rajvi> something wrong with Ubuntu ldm, i GUESS
<elkng> I mean if people fluent in: "bash, perl, lisp, emacs, vim", is there a reasone they choose ubuntu ?
<Rajvi> Some one else have also expreicnece the same issue
<debacle_> rsync right?
<johnjohn1011> rajvi what about if you don't require login, login automatically
<Rajvi> That's a turnaround
<xen> wilee-nilee: whats difference between covergloobus v i.6 and v 1.7 ?
<Rajvi> I haven't tried
<jrib> elkng: release schedule and stable release update policy?  Also, the community...
<wilee-nilee> xen, No idea, I have never used it.
<xen> oh!
<ghost__> hey is there a channell for qt ubuntu sdK?
<elkng> jrib: there is always debian, with its "stability" all over the place
<etfb> I press the Windows key; the Dash comes up.  This is the Wrong Thing.  I don't want it to happen.  Is it really true that I have no option?
<Ben64> etfb: you don't have to use unity
<dr_willis> etfb:  thats how its designed... so whats wrong with it.
<dr_willis> alt key brings up the hud.  windows key brings up dash
<ashman2> what does this have to do with freenode?
<ashman2> Keep the channel clear.
<dr_willis> win+ other things  gives other features.
<ashman2> Move along.
<ashman2> (you're in #freenode, not #ubuntu)
<elkng> "you're in #freenode", what did you just said ?
<etfb> dr_willis: The Windows key is a modifier.  It's not appropriate for it to also have another action.  Imagine if the Ctrl key also switched turned your audio volume up.
<etfb> ashman2: This is #ubuntu.
<ashman2> enough, really.
<ashman2> Please, this is #freenode.
<dr_willis> looks like #ubuntu to me.
<etfb> (Read that like "THIS! IS! SPARTAAAA!!!")
<ashman2> Hearts in atlantis.
<Ben64> protip - don't feed the trolls
<ashman2> enough. please just stop
<ashman2> Keep the channel clear.
<ashman2> Move along.
<etfb> Damn. Need the IRC command to mute individual trolls.
<Ben64> depends on client
<dr_willis> etfb:  /ignore nickname
<dr_willis> is common
<ashman2> like that one.
<etfb> dr_willis: Thanks.
<ashman2>  /ignore <nick> ALL
<etfb> So is there really no way to stop the Windows key triggering the Dash?  because that's seriously a bug.
<Ben64> etfb: did you still want unity just without that?
<dr_willis> etfb:  its not a bug. its a feature.
<etfb> I don't mind, say, remapping it to Windows+Space.
<m1chael> i just installed xubuntu. my touchpad left/right button both "left" click- it's a bug- i see discussions about it but nothing concrete yet. anyone know about this?
<dr_willis> etfb:  it works as  meta key and a action key. I have no issues with it working that way
<cantrell> irc.what.cd
<cantrell> nope jk
<etfb> When I press Windows+Right Arrow, for example, which I set up as the "go to next track" in Clementine, it also pops up the Dash.  Do you get that sort of behaviour, dr_willis?
<Ben64> then use ctrl+right arrow?
<dr_willis> etfb:    sounds like clementine is the bug.
<dr_willis> and i dont recall seeing any conflicts with windows key in any other apps ive sued.
<dr_willis> used
<etfb> It's not happening consistently. But if I could remap the hotkey for the Dash, it wouldn't happen at all.
<dr_willis> if you press and hold the windows key - it shows you the common shortcuts used. if some other app decides to use the same shortcuts.. thats not really a bug in unity
<etfb> Oh fuck it. You people are obtuse. I give up.
<dr_willis> the window key is used by a great many features of the desktop/dash.  press and hold windows to see a list of the common shortcuts
<maglink> How do I make deluge my default torrent client, such that clicking magnet links within chromium launches deluge instead of transmission?
 * dr_willis closes the ticket
<Ben64> apparently the other multitude of modifiers aren't enough
<dr_willis> seriously - what app would use windows + left/right?
<Ben64> or just... buy a keyboard with multimedia keys, might set you back like $10 though
<john_doe_jr> Where is a "white list" set up on a ubuntu box?
<Ben64> dr_willis: i bet he set it himself
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  a whitelist of what?
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: of IP addresses not allowed to connect to the box
<maglink> dr_willis: hardware that's compatible, i'd assume
<Ben64> john_doe_jr: you can do that with ufw
<maglink> dr_willis: lol, nvm, no context
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  there is no such thing by deffault. unless you work on firewall rules. or the services in question
<ashman2> e
<RainbowW> note to self: md5sum on 450 gig takes a while.
 * statik_ slaps steeve1 around a bit with a large trout
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi, How can I contact Ubuntu Fonts?
<john_doe_jr> how can I determine if a server is exposed to the internet?  The ping has been turned off on this server..
<Ben64> !info nmap | john_doe_jr
<elkng> why slapping someone with a "large trout" is so popular on IRC ? why not to use huge banana or hand or dead hamster ?
<ubottu> john_doe_jr: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.3 (raring), package size 3407 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<dr_willis> elkng:  as the mIRC users
<dr_willis> ask the mIRC users
<RainbowW> elkng, it's a default /action in mirc context menus
<ball0fire> i use a sock full of old cheese and tomatos for slapping
<elkng> RainbowW: now it clears a bit
<RainbowW> windows people, you know
<dr_willis> elkng:  because the mackrel wasent fresh.
<elkng> is there some slapping command for "irssi" ?
<dr_willis> elkng:  just a silly alias they have by default
<john_doe_jr> Ben64: well nmap isn't installed
<elkng> "/action" not working right
<Blackey> Where the fuck am I
<IdleOne> !language | Blackey
<ball0fire> at your puter
<ubottu> Blackey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<joshuad> anyone familiar with installing ms components via winetricks? having trouble after doing winetricks jet40 it just brings me to a nautilus window of a chache folder. nothing gets installed and i'm stuck :\
<Blackey> No I last remember I was wacking off at my computer to some harcore porn now I'm here. Where am I.
<dr_willis> joshuad:  perhaps ask in #winehq
<joshuad> dr_willis: will do thanks :)
<SeanTheTech> so this is a help chat room?
<maglink> How do I make deluge my default torrent client, such that clicking magnet links within chromium launches deluge instead of transmission?
<SeanTheTech> or......
<maglink> SeanTheTech: yes
<SeanTheTech> ok because im a tech
<dr_willis> maglink:  askubuntu.com may have some info on that.
<debacle_> test
<dr_willis> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<debacle_> Gracias!
<Guest4680> hello all
<Captain_Crow> my firefox broke the internet, it says "server not found" when i click on it
<Captain_Crow> do i need a driver or something?
 * dr_willis bets its 'or somthing'
<Captain_Crow> willis, how do i fix it?
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow:  determine wht the actual problem is...  No idea why you would think its a 'driver' issue
<[deXter]> Captain_Crow, are you chatting from the same computer right now?
<Captain_Crow> no
<[deXter]> does the computer even have a network connection?
<Captain_Crow> yea
<dr_willis> start by  by trying to 'ping  google.com'  and see if it returns any info
<dr_willis> then try to  'ping 8.8.8.8' see if that returns any ping requests
<Captain_Crow> the internet icon is off in the taskbar thing
<Captain_Crow> it worked before though
<dr_willis> determine if your network card is working. see if you are connected.. then decide which way to go from there..
<ndhakara> goodmorning all
<Captain_Crow> i had ubuntu installed and the internet worked fine, then i reinstalled ubuntu and now it aint working
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow:   run the addational-drivers tool and see if it suggests any drivers..  You keep changveing your story..
<ndhakara> I have a problem with online accounts, when I click to add twttier account, there is an error notification; "Applications can no longer access some of your Online Accounts. Choose Online Accounts from the user menu to reinstate access to this account"
<dr_willis> in 12.10+ i  addational-drivers is a tab under the software-sources tool.
<john_doe_jr> how do I determine what ports are open on an ubuntu machine?
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  theres no services by default. so nothing is listening by default normally. so every port is 'open' but nothing is running on them.
<smw> john_doe_jr, netstat -ltpu
<Vyom|Live> Good morning / evening / night everyone. I am having a disabled option when I boot from dvd of 13.10, to upgrade from 12.10. ! :( Anyone know the reason?
<Vyom|Live> Disabled option of "Upgrade"
<dr_willis> bbl.
<Vyom|Live> Good day everyone. I am having a disabled option of "Upgrade" when I boot from dvd of 13.10, to upgrade from 12.10. ! Anyone know any probable reason?
<wilee-nilee> Vyom|Live, 13.10 saucy?
<Vyom|Live> I dunno
<Vyom|Live> I downloaded 64 bit version from canonical
<wilee-nilee> Vyom|Live 13.04
<Vyom|Live> no, 13.10
<wilee-nilee> Vyom|Live, Two things that would be #ubuntu+1 and is a just started development.
<Vyom|Live> ok my bad, its 13.04.. shown by About
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Vyom|Live> >_>
<wilee-nilee> not sure why it is grayed out, I did not know it was possible.
<andi_> selamat siang
<nicekiwi> hey, I have a nividia card in my PC that I want to use. but ive installed ubuntu with the onboard graphics, when i boot with nvidia card i get a blank screen. can I install the nvidia drivers with jockey without the nvidia card being enaled?
<dakotawulfy> hi
<SwedeMike> Vyom|Live: what are you trying to do? you have an existing 12.10 on hdd, you're bootin from 13.04 dvd and you want to use that one to upgrade the hdd installation?
<andi_> hy jg
<Vyom|Live> SwedeMike: Exactly
<Vyom|Live> but its grayed out
<SwedeMike> Vyom|Live: why do you want to do it this way instead of upgrading the existing one when booted from hdd?
<john_doe_jr> I have a Ubuntu server that is mapped to an internet network IP address but I want to know if there is a public IP address for the server as well..how do I find this?
<Aaruni> Vyom|Live: http://db.tt/1t2FYuN0
<Vyom|Live> https://www.dropbox.com/s/biwknonr7nvtlg9/IMG_20130504_102300.jpg
<andi_> hy
<Vyom|Live> SwedeMike: saving bandwidth.. I already have iso
<Vyom|Live> dont have much speed where I live :P
<ndhakara> I have a problem with online accounts, when I click to add twttier account, there is an error notification; "Applications can no longer access some of your Online Accounts. Choose Online Accounts from the user menu to reinstate access to this account"
<SwedeMike> Vyom|Live: you might be able to use this method instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<Vyom|Live> Ok, let me ask another question. Can I upgrade existing 12.10 to 13.04 using the DVD, from command line or something?
<SwedeMike> Vyom|Live: basically tell ubuntu to look into the dvd for packages instead of downloading them
<Vyom|Live> I was able to add the dvd in software source, but dont know how to use it to update
<Vyom|Live> I think "Load Packages on Server from CD" is the stuff I was looking at. Thanks. I will try that.
<Biomechd> so my unity seems to have partially crashed after booting twice (first time would let me log in then just said i'm logged in), and i keep getting popups about a "gsettings data conversion" crashing.
<Biomechd> i can do stuff, but there's no dash or panel.
<SeanTheTech> night...:)
<SeanTheTech> goodnight :)
<Vyom|Live> Thanks.. for helping. See you.. bye.
<dakotawulfy> Vyom|Live: after u have that working in synaptic  go to the update manager
<SeanTheTech> ok
<dakotawulfy> go to settings
<ChogyDan> Biomechd: I had that issue, and I reset my unity settings to fix it
<TXRoadkill> You are using 1304?
<TXRoadkill> seems to be many problems
<TXRoadkill> brike VLC and Rythmbox
<Biomechd> i'm on 12.10 if you're talking to me, TXRoadkill
<TXRoadkill> *broke
<TXRoadkill> Yeah, wish I'd stayed there "/
<TXRoadkill> buggy as hell, but the speed improvement is astounding
<dakotawulfy> Vyom|Live: then go to updates set up  notify me of a new ubuntu version  set for log-term support versions
<TXRoadkill> boots with the screen 'kubuntu'
<TonnyNerd> Where can I find disk erros messages on ubuntu? I migrated recently from OpenSuse, and this kind of thing showed in /var/log/messages, but this file doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu (I'm using 12.10)
<dr_willis> oddest bug ive got with 13.04 is my hdmi audio worked during beta.. but not since final. ;)
<Biomechd> "13.04 is gonna be AWESOME!!! (for us to watch you rage over annoying bugs, that is.)" lol
<TXRoadkill> yeah, big problem with multimedia
<TXRoadkill> VLC won;t even boot
<dr_willis> TonnyNerd:  dmesg might show some info.
<dr_willis> VLC works fine for me.
<TXRoadkill> I hate beta testing
<ChogyDan> Biomechd: http://askubuntu.com/questions/204428/unity-missing-cant-see-top-or-side-panels
<TXRoadkill> How about Rhythmbox?
<dr_willis> ive seen people with  the 'unity missing' issue in 12.04 12.10 and 13.04 with all sorts of differnt video cards and drivers. ;()
<dr_willis> havent used a music player app in ages..
<TXRoadkill> Yeah, I've got very old hardware.  Maybe that's the issue
<TXRoadkill> Old Dell dimension P4
<TonnyNerd> dr_willis, on opensuse it showed msgs about IO erros, from badblocks. Now, I correct those, so it might not be showing anything because theresn't anything to show, but I want to be sure I am looking in the right place
<Captain_Crow> dr_willis, it works now, i think my router was acting up
<TXRoadkill> It's not like Apple where they can control the hardware
<dakotawulfy> TXRoadkill u need alight weight system
<TXRoadkill> and I understand that
<dakotawulfy> TXRoadkill os
<unstable> What laptop does Mark Shuttleworth use?
<dr_willis> TonnyNerd:  i imagine  most disrtos log stuff to the same files for that info.  Ive not used suse in years however.
<TXRoadkill> Well, if 13.04 wouldn't install properly on an old P4 system, they should have said so and blocked the installation
<TXRoadkill> I'm pissed
<dr_willis> 12.10+ needs pae hardware. i belive.
<lovethecode> what is pae hardware, dr_willis?
<Biomechd> thanks TXRoadkill
<dr_willis> other then that.. im not sure 13.04 differs in its hw needs from 12.10 much at all
<dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<dr_willis> pae enabled kernel is the default on 12.10+  i think.
<ipunch> 98.239.192.0
<dr_willis> i get version #'s confused at times
<lier_> \
<ipunch> hit this with power
<ipunch> 98.239.192.0
<ipunch> 98.239.192.0
<FloodBot1> ipunch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bray90820> why can't i see my mounted Android SD card on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  mounted how?
<Bray90820> i mounted usb storage on my android phone
<ipunch> ?
<Bray90820> but it won't show up on 13,04
<dr_willis> You mean a android phone plugged into the pc? or the sd card FROM a phone? or whate exactly
<ipunch> flood bot are you trying to hit me?
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  i started using 'airdroid' on android to move stuff back and forth between my pcs.. i wont ever go back to using a cable to the pc again. ;)
<Bray90820> the phone plugged into the computer
<ipunch> 99.239.192.0 slap this ip with ecatels and net routing
<ipunch> (Ping timeout: 256 seco
<Bray90820> i prefer the cable
<ipunch> 99.239.192.0
<bazhang> ipunch, stop that
<dr_willis> Bray90820:   the MTP drivers stuff with newer phones can be problematic
<bazhang> !ot | ipunch
<ubottu> ipunch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bray90820> it's not mtp
<Bray90820> it's mass storage
<Bray90820> from clockwork recovery
<john_doe_jr> How do I ssh into one computer and then forward to another in 1 command?
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  Try mounting it by hand then, could show some usefull error messages
<Bray90820> i can't even see it in gparted
 * Aaruni is away: AFK
<bazhang> Aaruni, disable that
<ipunch> lol
<ipunch> ;)
<ipunch> hmm
<john_doe_jr> How do I ssh into one computer and then forward to another in 1 command?
<dr_willis> john_doe_jr:  might be best to look up some tutorials on usiing ssh. I know it can be done. but id have to look it up again.
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis:
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: I'm looking now
<Bray90820> dr_willis: i can't see it in gparted
<Pilot_aus> Hi all. I have a samba server i could connect to through a router, but now it's through a switch/hub and i cant connect. any ideas?
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  try the 'sudo blkid' and 'dmesg' output to see if its mentioned... could be why its not auto mounting if the system is not seeing it at all.
<john_doe_jr> dr_willis: I found this: http://superuser.com/questions/96489/ssh-tunnel-via-multiple-hops but can't figure it out
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  can you ping the server? ping it by its ip?   try connecting to its   smb://ip.add.ress.###/ sharename   instead of its hostname?
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: I have not tried to ping it. I am trying to connect by ip address and not hostname....its a win 7 client, let me see if i can ping the samba server
<Bray90820> dr_willis: it is not listed
<dr_willis> Bray90820:  monitor dmesg otuput  or tail -f /var/log/kernel (i think) and unplug/plug it back in and see if anything says anything about the device
<dr_willis> its amazeing the # of cruddy usb data cables ive found  in the last 2 years.
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: it appears to have timed out :(
<dr_willis> id try a differnt cable if you hyave any
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  looks like you got some networking issues.
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: ive been at this all day. Im having trouble setting a static ip on the linux samba server. Could you guide me through it?
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  i just set my router to assign a static ip based on mac.
<hulu> what diff between linux-signed-image and linux-image
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: I have it connected though a switch
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  you got a router on the network somewhere working as a dhcp server?
<Pilot_aus> yes, but it only has 1 ethernet connection :(
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  err..   you got pc --> switch --> router ?
<Bray90820> that was odd
<Bray90820> it said journal is not empty replay the transactions before opening the file system
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: yes...its ugly
<Bray90820> and then it worked
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  the router is still working as a dhcp server for the lan.. the switch dosent really matter as far as i know.
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  can you ping the router?
<Bray90820> dr_willis: it said journal is not empty replay the transactions before opening the file system
<Bray90820> and then it worked
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: yes, can ping router, just tried.
<himanshu_linux> hi
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  and what ip is the problem server using?
<xen> hey i want to install gnome tweak tool with gnome shell any way to it >
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: well i tried to set it too 192.168.1.4, but it hates it and i loose interent connection. so nows its at 192.168.1.5 which is what it gets assigned automatically
<dr_willis> Pilot_aus:  so other pcs on the lan cant ping 192.168.1.5 ?
<Pilot_aus> dr_willis: no..when i run ifconfig it always says 192.168.1.5 regardless of what i set it at
<dr_willis> can that server ping the pther pcs on the lan?
<bzm3r> hey guys. jockey is not detecting my nvidia graphics card automatically, and thus not suggesting a driver for download -- i am using wubi
<bzm3r> what can i do?
<dr_willis> well.. we will suggest you stop using wubi  - since its going to be dead in the near future. ::)   for the short term. You could just try insgtalling the nvidia-current package and see if it works
<dr_willis> what is your video card? and is it an  optimus setup
<bzm3r> thanks for suggesting that i stop using wubi, but i have to use wubi out of necessity. the nvidia-current package doesn't work properly for me for some reason
<bzm3r> i don't have an optimus setup
<bzm3r> my graphics card is old
<bzm3r> never mind, something is downloading now.
<dr_willis> wubi will be gone inn the next  release i belive.  (i think it just barely made it into 13.04)
<bzm3r> wubi has the great advantage of not needing a USB drive, an external hard drive, or a DVD drive for installation
<bzm3r> and i can use LPVT to make it a permanent install
<bzm3r> this really isn't a wubi issue, and i am not sure why you are focusing on it?
<Captain_Crow> how do i move the taskbar from the side to the bottom?
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow:  basically you dont.
<Captain_Crow> so, theres no customization?
<dr_willis> if you want a bottom panel. thees various docks you can use.
<Bodsda> Captain_Crow: welcome to unity
<dr_willis> the panel is not designed to be moved.
<bzm3r> where everything makes you want to shoot yourself in the head
<helmut_> hi
<Captain_Crow> does cinnamon work with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> we dont support cunnamon here  - but i imagine theres ppas for it
<1JTAAONM3> Dist upgrade gone horribly wrong from gnome 3 to gnome fallback system settings won't close and vmware has 2 failed items
<punit9462> hey..is it possible to have ubuntu on samsung galaxy ace ?
<dr_willis> with gnome-shell 3.8 having its own native gnome-2 theme/mode - i imagine cinnamon may  fall  off the radar soon
<1JTAAONM3> Need help fixing this
<Captain_Crow> there any way to get a traditional desktop on ubuntu?
<Bodsda> Captain_Crow: sure, install gnome3 or kde or fluxbox or lxde or xfce etc.
<dr_willis> if you mean a 'gnome-2' look Captain_Crow   as i said..  gnome-shell is getting its own  gnome-2 look.   and theres other fallback gnome-2 look alikes
<dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<scarrs> can anyone help me with quake3-server? I have the game installed and the GAME itself runs fine but when I try to run quake3-server it complains of not having pak0.pak... anyone?
<dr_willis> or use Lubuntu for an old skool type desktop
<1JTAAONM3> (1JTAAONM3) Dist upgrade gone horribly wrong from gnome 3 to gnome fallback system settings won't close and vmware has 2 failed items help pc crippled
<dr_willis> bbl.
<ra-fi> hi i have try to install gentoo as guest os using virtualbox when i start the gentoo it shows http://pastebin.com/xu5Fb3LC can you tell me what is the problem
<Bodsda> ra-fi: is that from ubuntu or gentoo?
<1JTAAONM3> It seems like y'all are as helpful as a bull in an elephant stampede cause every time i come here i never getnana
<1JTAAONM3> *get an answer
<penos> how to install linux from dos
<Bodsda> 1JTAAONM3: that will have something to do with your posting style - have fun moaning and do it somewhere else
<penos> how to install linux in dos
<Bodsda> penos: you can't, you installing linux from a live cd/usb environment generally
<1JTAAONM3> Sorry bout the typo like i said pc crippled tryin ta restore but usin irc frlm phone as precaution
<Captain_Crow> does linux run on dos?
<Bodsda> ... no
<bzm3r> wow, some questions.
<bzm3r> truly wow worthy.
<1JTAAONM3> Its doin a buncha configurin right now after clickin software updater what does this mean?
<Bodsda> bzm3r: dunno whats wrong with this channel this morning
<tachyons> <Captain_Crow> : via vm? no there is no such vm
<Bodsda> 1JTAAONM3: I think it's configurin
<tachyons> <1JTAAONM3> : configuring
<LifeIsPain> Does Lexus run on Peterbilt?
<1JTAAONM3> No i mean a lot of configuring like its beeen for the pas 12 minutes and not even 25% done
<Captain_Crow> what is a peterbilt?
<gold_> nickserv -?
<Bodsda> 1JTAAONM3: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<tachyons> <1JTAAONM3> :which sw
<ra-fi> Bodsda my machine is  ubuntu
<1JTAAONM3> A high end semi google has the answers yo seek since this query is off-topic
<Bodsda> ra-fi: yeah, guessed that. But is that error coming from the terminal on ubuntu when you launched vbox or is it from the gentoo guest?
<ra-fi> Bodsda i launched vbox on ubuntu not from gentoo
<1JTAAONM3> (tachyons) everything seen dkms ktux totem python xchat etc
<Bodsda> ra-fi: have you tried running the fix it suggests?   sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<1JTAAONM3> Oh shiz thats not good if it configurin software-center
<ra-fi> Bodsda yes it shows sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<Bodsda> ra-fi: what version of ubuntu?
<1JTAAONM3> And bunches of lib... packages too fast to tell
<ra-fi> Bodsda ubuntu 3.5.0-28-generic
<john_doe_jr> from bash ..how do you execute one comman and then wait for the first to execute and then run another computer?
<1JTAAONM3> Does anyone have any idea of what has happened here to get my pc to this point
<Bodsda> ra-fi: install the dkms first as it suggests    sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<ra-fi> Bodsda yes it already installed eventhough it shows the same issues
<Bodsda> ra-fi: then run   modprobe vboxdrv
<john_doe_jr> from bash ..how do you execute one comman and then wait for the first to execute and then run another computer?...I'm using the & but this is not working from the command line
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: command; command2
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: if you only want it to continue if the first command is successful then use && -- successful meaning exit code 0
<ra-fi> Bodsda please see http://pastebin.com/7JC75zHK
<Bodsda> ra-fi: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms && modprobe vboxdrv
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: this is what I'm trying to do:  ssh -A -t user1@remote1.com && svn co svn+ssh://user2@remote2/svn/project ...is is not working...any idea why not?
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: yeah, the svn will only run after the ssh exits
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: how can I correct that?
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: what are you trying to achieve?
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: I'm trying to check out an svn project @ my home outside my companies network
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: I know I can ssh into the remote1.com b/c I do it all the itme
<john_doe_jr> *time
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: any ideas or anyone here?
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: john_doe_jr gimme a sec
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: no problem I really appreciate the help
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: see this works: ssh -A -t user1@remote1.com ssh -A -t user2@remote2.com...I can ssh into remote2 computer from my house
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: try this   ssh -A -t user1@remote1.com 'svn co svn+ssh://user2@remote2/svn/project...'
<scarrs> hello, installed 13.04 a few weeks ago and now some of my scripts in /etc/init/d are not loading at boot... a little help?
<Agostop> ??
<vadi2> searhorse broke: it's thinking that my login keyring password changed, when it has not, and I can still use it for login and sudo. I can't unlock the 'login' keyring however, and that's an issue because Chrome stores it's passwords in there. How can I fix this?
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: Alright...just a sec...I'm trying that
<ra-fi> Bodsda please see this log,got when i execute the above command http://pastebin.com/r8xaK8Cg
<Bodsda> ra-fi: it seems that virtualbox doesn't want to build on your kernel - try the package from their site instead -- https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<lotuspsychje> !info vortualbox-ose | ra-fi
<ubottu> ra-fi: Package vortualbox-ose does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox-ose |ra-fi
<ubottu> ra-fi None: Package virtualbox-ose does not exist in raring
<l057c0d3r> virtual box is in the repository already..
<l057c0d3r> and there is a ppa for virtualbox 4
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox-ose > lotuspsychje
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: didn't work
<Bodsda> l057c0d3r: did you even read his patebin?
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: what did it do?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: it hasn't been called ose for a while now
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: bash: svn: command not found
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: tnx first i hear
<l057c0d3r> yeah..  he updated his headers..  then recofigured virtualbox and tried to load a module that is missing
<Bodsda> l057c0d3r: right.. from the repo's
<l057c0d3r> oh
<l057c0d3r> missed that part
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: any idea if thats from the host or from your ssh target?
<Bodsda> :)
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: how would I tell?
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: to confirm use 'touch testfile' instead of the svn stuff after the ssh and then see if the file is created on your local or remote machine
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: still in the 'touch textfile' quotes right?
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: yeah, I think the command needs to be quoted - although you could also use   'hostname'   which may tell you quicker which machine it is on
<john_doe_jr> ssh -A -t user1@remote1.com && touch textfile worked...
<john_doe_jr> this is the command I used: "ssh -A -t user1@remote1.com && touch textfile"
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: no - ssh -A -t user1@remote1.com 'touch testfile'
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: just closed my connection
<Bodsda> john_doe_jr: unfortunately I've got to go - hopefully someone else can help, or maybe try #ssh - sorry
<john_doe_jr> Bodsda: no problem
<lucido> the non LTS releases are now considered to be like debians unstable releases?
<lucido> '
<l057c0d3r> lucido,  i don't believe so..  they are just making the support duration less on them from what i understand
<hxm> morning
<hackoo> GN
<hxm> i only wanted to install roundcube and i got it, but now i need a imap server and there are too many
<hxm> i just want it for self use so i dont need too much power
<hxm> is there a simple and easy to configure smtp and imap?
<vadi2> What are the side-effects of deleting the 'login' keyring?
<vadi2> Mine has broken down.
<yashh> can i cahnge the colour if my launcher??
<KidBeta> where would I put headers i want to be able to access from a c program with just #include<headername.h>
<KidBeta> nm
<bumbar> i'd like to create an alias with custom argument names, how can i go about this?
<aeon-ltd> bumbar: by writing it in bashrc ?
<bumbar> aeon-ltd, yeah, unless there's a better place for it
<sudhi> Hi, I am facing strange connectivity issues on wireless, especially the wpa_supplicant component is creating loads of trouble
<sudhi> any recommended channel for debug/help?
<k1l_> if its ubuntu ask here
<k1l_> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sudhi> ok, Ubuntu 13.04 (dist upgraded from 12.10), problem with wireless connectivity, when I try to connect to wireless AP, it does not connect. I expect it to connect but in the /var/log/syslog, I can see wpa_supplicant doing something crazy
<korubii> I'm trying to change my keybindings to shortcut some things. What is the syntax for the Super(windows/logo) key? EX <Alt><Control>, but what is the Super key?
<sudhi> have a look at this pastie for relevant log http://pastie.org/private/q4pj6v3eopb5hlatlfa
<sudhi> k1l_: ^
<lucido> how can I find out if my os is 32 or 64bit?
<sudhi> lucido: do you have /lib64 ?
<iceroot> lucido: uname -m
<jbesclapez> hi guys!
<sudhi> my internet is not working, please help ! see the pastie above
<jbesclapez> I need help on a thing. I am trying to compile a kernel but I face an error. I already googled it but i see no obvious solution so far...
<jbesclapez> make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_COMPILE=/usr/local/x86_64-linux-gnu/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu- menuconfig
<jbesclapez> make ARCH=x86_64 CROSS_COMPILE=/usr/local/x86_64-linux-gnu/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu- menuconfig
<iceroot> jbesclapez: ##linux
<jbesclapez> sorry?
<iceroot> jbesclapez: i would ask in the linux xhannel instead
<jbesclapez> icerrot, please could
<jbesclapez> OK
<jbesclapez> sorry...I dont know if you guys are the creators of Ubuntu, I am following you for few years and it is brilliant now...
<korubii> sudhi, are you positive you've entered the correct key and have it set to the correct key type (WEP, WPA, etc)
<iceroot> jbesclapez: this is the official ubuntu channel yes
<jbesclapez> I love your work guys! Keep it up!
<sudhi> korubii: yep, I am quite positive, if the key is wrong, it does (and has) asked for password again
<uw> jbesclapez, the "brilliantness" ended in about 2010 with 10.04
<jbesclapez> LOL
<korubii> uw, AMEN! I don't like Unity, either.
<jbesclapez> korubii, try to disable the network key and test it like that first.
<jbesclapez> inovations are not liked... at first :-)
<k1l_> hey guys. keep the "i dont like ..." please in the offtopic channel. this is a technical support channel
<korubii> lol, jbesclapez I think you meant that for sudhi
<korubii> sudhi, try to disable the network key and test it like that first.
<sudhi> sudo /usr/share/checkbox/scripts/create_connection -S wpa -K 'my_secret_secret_key' 'DLink-7210'
<jbesclapez> OK got to go... have a good week end. Thanks
<sudhi> korubii: this is what I am using to test out the connectivity
<korubii> sudhi, I'm sorry but you're over my head with that stuff. I usually find a different network manager if I'm having problems after a distr-upgrade
<sudhi> korubii: the strange part is that, NM records another entry with 'DLink-7210 1' , and if I keep trying I will see more SSIDs like 'DLink-7210 2' , 'Dlink-7210 3' and so on
<sudhi> korubii: suggest me alternative, stock NM is good, but in this case it's not working for me anymore (it used to work just fine till day before yesterday)
<korubii> sudhi, i've used gnome-network-manager a few years ago. I can't garauntee that it will work for you
<korubii> guarantee**
<korubii> sudhi, that was when there were tons of issues with BCM 43xx drivers. it was ndiswrapper or another overlay. I just used gnome network manager
<korubii> I'm trying to change my keybindings to shortcut some things. What is the syntax for the Super(windows/logo) key? EX <Alt><Control>, but what is the Super key
<savio> Hi all
<korubii> mushi mush
<sudhi> korubii: super key is the windows key on most PC keyboards
<korubii> sudhi, yes. I'm editing shortcut keys via gconf-editor
<sudhi> it is usually sitting right to the function key, or sometimes to the left of 'right-click/options' key
<dr_willis> i thought  the syntax was 'super/alt/ctrl'
<korubii> dr_willis, I tried <Super> but to no avail
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com  might clarify what you are wanting to know.
<korubii> here is exactly what I'm trying to do:
<korubii> I'm in gconf-editor, apps > metacity > global_keybindings. I'm trying to change the show_desktop from default <Control><Alt>d to <super>d
<korubii> but <super> won't work
<korubii> is there an interface where I can press a key and see what the key is named?
<korubii> I'm using 10.04
<sudhi> korubii: if the editor allows you to type in the keys, instead of typing literal values, try that?
<sudhi> i.e. instead of typing <Super> , just press the windows key
<sudhi> does it take as valid input?
<BlueEagle> korubii: Are you thinkig of xev?
<korubii> sudhi, no, it only takes a text input.
<BlueEagle> !info xev
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in raring
<BlueEagle> hmm... apparently it's not the right name *digging*
<dr_willis> !find xev
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-xevie0, libxcb-xevie0-dbg, libxcb-xevie0-dev, xevil
<korubii> BlueEagle, dr_willis I did a google search for xev on usage. lookking at it now
<dr_willis> theres been some bugs in the past with defining shortcut keys. not sure if they have all been fixed. I tend to just use the defaults
<yashh> what happens to a non-LTS version after expiry date??
<korubii> BlueEagle, that does sound like what I need. but how do I use it to find the output after pressing the Super key?
<korubii> yashh, no longer officially supported. you can still use it, but may have dependency problems
<savio> yashh:  no support from community
<yashh> that s not so bad right?
<savio> yashh: no security update
<korubii> dr_willis, all I need is the syntax for that silly key... it's a simple request but difficult to search for
<korubii> BlueEagle, I just used "xev" in terminal and hit the Super key. it said "Super_L" so lets try that ;-).
<yashh> what are non-LTS versions called?
<korubii> no such luck :(
<savio> No long term support
<savio> Only for 2 years but LTS has 4 year support I guess
<korubii> lol from "LTS" to "NLTS"
<yashh> 12.04 vs 13.04 which one?
<dr_willis> yashh:  flip a coin? if its a new install use 13.04
<savio> 12.04 is LTS
<unstable> When I add printer.. I have a Brother HL2270DW, brother has LPR and Cups deb files on their website. Though why doesn't ubuntu find this mdoel pritner automatically?
<yashh> ok im gonna download 13
<dr_willis> unstable:  most likely theres packages in the repos that allready include those deb files.
<dr_willis> unstable:  you may just need to install them
<savio> But 13.04 have only 8 month support up to next jan
<unstable> dr_willis: In what repos?
<dr_willis> unstable:  theres a dozen or so brother printer driver packages in the default repos for various printers
<dr_willis> apt-cache search brother
<KidBeta> is there autoconf 2.69 in the repos yet
<devslash> is there anything in ubuntu 13.04 that is a big improvement over 12.04 which has LTS support ?
<devslash> I'm planning on installing it on a headless server if that makes a difference
<dr_willis> newer drivers, newer packages for most everything.. newer gnome-shell
<dr_willis> for a server - i doubt if theres much differanccse that will matter
<unstable> Why doesn't the add printer dialog automatically find the printer though?
<elkng> "LTS support", isn't it redundant ?
<MonkeyDust> devslash  especially for server, stick with LTS
<devslash> when i install server, how do i do a manual install so i can install it without xorg ?
<dr_willis> devslash:  the server install does not install X
<devslash> ok good thanks
<dr_willis> thats sort of the major differance btween a server and desktop install.
<dr_willis> actually theres only a few other differances i belive
<dr_willis> server and desktop may use the same kernel these days also.
<bumbar> how can i display with notify-send something that that grep returns?
<dr_willis> notify-send  options $(grep options)
<dr_willis> or somting like that. :)
<dr_willis>  $() anything inside the () get ran and the output is returned to the parent.
<jiangfuqiao> 江富桥
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<svenn> where do I find the hardware requirements for kvm?
<lez> Using Brasero trying to burn mp3 audio compilation and the program sits there normalising and the progress bar doesn't move. Any ideas please?
<jiangfuqiao> 双显卡好安装么
<jiangfuqiao> 怎么我的老是失败啊
<lotuspsychje> !cn | jiangfuqiao
<ubottu> jiangfuqiao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lotuspsychje> !kvm | svenn
<ubottu> svenn: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<bumbar> dr_willis, thanks altough i'm getting "Invalid number of options." error, if you wouldn't mind taking a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631573/
<lez> Using Brasero trying to burn mp3 audio compilation and the program sits there normalising and the progress bar doesn't move. Any ideas please?
<dr_willis> lez:  run it from a terminal. look for error messages
<lez> dr_willis,  Dont know how to run in terminal? I can du sudo and I'm lost from there?
<dr_willis> lez:  err.. just  type 'brasero' in a terminal and hit enter....
<dr_willis> I dont think sudo is needed...
<SKBX> What's lez trying to figure out?
<lez> oK I'll try
<MonkeyDust> lez  now's the time to start learn using the terminal
<lez> MonkeyDust, I got to go earn money soon so am in rush!
<SKBX> Best way to learn the terminal is by using ArchLinux, my opinion.
<MonkeyDust> lez  watch how fast the terminal is
<dr_willis> best way to learn the terminal is to read a good book on it...
<SKBX> That too, or diving straight in.
<dr_willis> then start using it.. and refer back to the book as needed.
<MonkeyDust> books are for geeks
<dr_willis> diving straight in = frustrating
<lez> Ok Thanks.
<SKBX> Not if you print out a list of commands.
<dr_willis> and people miss the fundamentals of stuff.. like why  ./command and /command diffe
<dr_willis> memorizing commands is not learning the terminal.
<SKBX> That's not what I said.
<lez> (brasero:3637): WARNING **: Failed to inhibit the system from suspending: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<SKBX> When you print off a list, then you can learn commands from experience.
<dr_willis> lez:  warnings are normally not fatal. so  try to make your music cd and see if any other messages appear
<MonkeyDust> lez  suspending, like in suspending the pc?
<lez> dr_willis, Will do.
<ndhakara> I have a problem with online accounts, when I click to add twttier account, there is an error notification; "Applications can no longer access some of your Online Accounts. Choose Online Accounts from the user menu to reinstate access to this account"
<dr_willis> So 'online accounts' is telling you to use 'online accounts' ? ;)
<MonkeyDust> it's like needing your glasses to find out where you left your glasses
<[deXter]> Ugh, that happens to me all the time.
<brauleinchen> does any of you use a ymail account with thunderbird? I cannot get mail
<homepc> kkkk
<homepc> hi
<homepc> anybody
<homepc> chip-
<homepc> ui
<sudhi> how do I 'dist-downgrade'
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  there's no such thing
<sudhi> for better or worse, 12.04 LTS (or even the 12.10) was much better, I am neither liking 13.04 and more importantly, it's not working for me
<MonkeyDust> sudhi  if you prefer an earlier release, backup and reinstall
<sudhi> MonkeyDust: hmm, how about selective downgrade of network (especially wireless) related stuff?
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<dr_willis> sounds like a way to break things very badly
<dr_willis> and then you reinstall the older version...
<sudhi> I am not talking about downgrading the entire Ubuntu version, just network related stuff
<dr_willis> and just what parts of 'network related stuff' do you mean? the kernel?
<voltagex> hey, I used the partition method mentioned on the wiki - how do I know if the persistent storage casper-rw partition is working?
<dr_willis> voltagex:  try saveing some image files to your home. change your wallpaper.. reboot.. see if it sticks
<michael_irc> hi
<keshav> hi
<keshav> hi michael
<keshav> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michael_irc> hi keshav
<keshav> :)
<iaarcee> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<keshav> !ask I need help to create a live usb of freedos to flash my BIOS on HP Pavilion dv5 1106 ax of which the bios s/w was provided as exe from companies website
<ubottu> keshav: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keshav> I need help to create a live usb of freedos to flash my BIOS on HP Pavilion dv5 1106 ax of which the bios s/w was provided as exe from companies website
<iaarcee> !ask Hi
<dr_willis> keshav:  the pendrivelinux site has numerous tools to make a bootable usb with freedox
<michael_irc> sorry i don't know
<dr_willis> keshav:  or you might be able to just use 'dd' to image the freedos iso straight to a usb
<keshav> i tried ubnetbootin failed gave me following error as Invalid or corrupt kernel
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has other tools then just unetbootin
<keshav> Hi :) dr_willis
<keshav> i tried disk creator it wont open the iso
<keshav> 2nd i tried ubnetbootin
<keshav> it failed
<keshav> i found rufus but i couldnt install it on ubuntu
<michael_irc> poweriso in windows
<keshav> 3rd my hdd is not getting detected so i can not go to windows
<keshav> 4th i need to update my BIOS so that it could detect my hdd
<devslash> how much space does a standard 12.04 server install use ?
<keshav> it was maliciously made ahci which the BIOS couldn't detect
<michael_irc> can you use another pc
<dr_willis> you MIGHT be able to use 'dd' to Image the freedos.iso straight to a usb.
<keshav> I have one
<keshav> poor guy from india
<keshav> I am just a newbie to computers
<keshav> and I kind of hate windows
<dr_willis> devslash:  id say  10gb for a 'useable' system.   but i imagine you can get by with 4 for a 'running' system. ;)
<keshav> and can not use ubuntu very well
<devslash> ok...
<devslash> thanks
<voltagex> dr_willis: no dice, no data saved
<dr_willis> voltagex:  im not even clear on what you are doing,
<voltagex> dr_willis: 4GB persistent storage is a little silly on a 64GB USB drive so I created an ext4 partition labelled casper-rw as suggested in the wiki
<voltagex> sorry, back one step, I was using live-usb-creator
<devslash> dr_willis: if you use a desktop (a P4 2.4 ghz with 1 gb ram) as a server running 24/7 do you think 1 GB will cut it ?
<keshav> how can I install rufus on ubuntu?
<devslash> err media server
<ndhakara> I have a problem with online accounts, when I click to add twttier account, there is an error notification; "Applications can no longer access some of your Online Accounts. Choose Online Accounts from the user menu to reinstate access to this account"
<voltagex> devslash: I think your main issue with that will be power use and ability to decode video
<dr_willis> devslash:  installing to a 1gb hd? i doubt if thats going to happen
<devslash> no
<devslash> 1 gb ram
<devslash> 160gb hard drive
<dr_willis> depends on what all its doing if its enough ram or not
<devslash> like i said. i use it to stream through a web interface that i created
<devslash> music only. no videos
<voltagex> devslash: would be cheaper to run a raspberry pi, but I digress
<voltagex> depends on how much you pay for power, really.
<voltagex> devslash: in that case, I'd run ubuntu-server headless
<devslash> i will
<devslash> i i always do using public key ssh
<Ben64> p4 running 24/7 just for music :|
<devslash> i know....
<devslash> it really sucks but thats all i have
<Ben64> raspberry pi, they're fantastic
<devslash> but id have to do everything as far as building it right ?
<Ben64> nope
<devslash> don't you buy it as a pcb without a case ?
<Ben64> well yeah... but you can buy a case if you wanted
<Ben64> i made mine out of legos
<devslash> but what about storage  ?
<devslash> just ssd
<devslash> which is small….
<Ben64> sd, usb
<devslash> i don't think the raspberry pi would be powerful enough for my home server
<dr_willis> I got a 3TB usb HD on my Pi. ;)
<Ben64> it is
<Ben64> i stream 1080p over the network with it
<dr_willis> err. My Pi works as a XBMC video server with UPNP server
<dr_willis> ;P
<devslash> what processor does it use
<dr_willis> it can do mp3 streams  just fine
<dr_willis> ARm 6 or arm5. i forget.
<Ben64> yeah 1080p is much harder than any mp3
<dr_willis> I imagine a Pi may have more powar then your old pc. ;)
<dr_willis> at least for many tasks.
<Ben64> definitely has more gpu power if you ever decide to do video
<MonkeyDust> a mobile phone has more power than the moon rockets from the 1960's
<voltagex> sorry, I forget that not everyone pays 30c/kwH for power.
<voltagex> aaanyway.
<devslash> the site to buy the pi is the worst site ever
<voltagex> element14?
<keshav> can i flash BIOS from ubuntu?
<Ben64> devjustforfun: you should have seen it at launch
<keshav> of HP laptop
<Ben64> keshav: very unlikely
<voltagex> keshav: probably not, look for a guide on building a FreeDOS USB stick
<ndhakara> I have a problem with online accounts, when I click to add twttier account, there is an error notification; "Applications can no longer access some of your Online Accounts. Choose Online Accounts from the user menu to reinstate access to this account"
<dr_willis> keshav:  ive seen lapptops thaat can read/flash their bios from their bios
<dr_willis> from just a file on a usb
<keshav> ok how to install rufus on ubuntu
<dr_willis> and whats rufus?
<voltagex> so, starting again, I've created a liveUSB but I can't enable persistence
<keshav> its a bootable disk creater
<keshav> creator*
<dr_willis> voltagex:  created with what tools? most have the option to make a perisstant save file
<dr_willis> keshav:  have you tried just a straight dd image to the usb? checked what tools the freedos web site reccomends?
<MonkeyDust> keshav  what's wrong with ubuntu's disk creator?
<voltagex> dr_willis: I don't want the file, it's limited to 4GB and this will be my primary OS until my PC gets repaired
<voltagex> dr_willis: I'm trying to use a partition labelled casper-rw
<keshav> MonkeyDust,  its not detecting the ISO file i am trying to
<dr_willis> i rcall the multios tools at the pendrivelinux site had some that could auto make a freedos usb
<keshav> dr_willis,  i did not, cause i am newbie dd seems dangerous to me
<devslash> dr willis do you have the latest raspberry pi model b Rev 2  ?
<dr_willis> voltagex:  you can resize that file.   cant say ive used a partion for casper-rw
<keshav> i have two usb pendrive
<voltagex> dr_willis: yes but it can't go over FAT32's 4GB limit...
<dr_willis> devslash:  not sure. got mine  about when they switched to the 512mb ram models
<keshav> nice i will check pendrivelinus site will be back
<devslash> yea
<devslash> i think thats it..
<devslash> did you get the case directly from the maker ?
<dr_willis> i got some little white case on amazon for $10 for one pi... then made one out of plexiglass  for my other pi.
<dr_willis> dident steal the kids letos...
<dr_willis> legos
<keshav> dr_willis,  i am on ubuntu and the site is giving me windows apps
<dr_willis> keshav:  look closer..
<dr_willis> i think one called 'multisystem' or 'multios' is a decent linux tool. but i forget its exact name
<keshav> k
<Ylli> Peoples
<Ylli> i got this problem
<keshav> dr_willis,  got it ,multisystem!!
<Ylli> with mounting a 2TB hard drive
<devslash> dr_willis: one more question. can you boot the pi over usb ?
<Ylli> Whenever i try to mount it (Before it has worked perfectl), it shows me an error:
<Ylli> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/yllisalihu/Volume: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/yllisalihu/Volume"' exited with non-zero exit status 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' co
<dr_willis> devslash:  nope. but  with 'berryboot' you can make it boot from sd.. then switch over to usb.
<devslash> are there 2 different models of pi ?
<dr_willis> devslash:  the Model A and  the B - yes.
<devslash> ahh
<dr_willis> B came out first. ;)
<dr_willis> A has less hardware. and uses less power.
<devslash> really ?
<Ylli> And they're categorized as 256mb and 512mb
<devslash> which one has an ethernet port
<devslash> the 256 or 512 mb model
<dr_willis> B has the ethernet port.
<devslash> ok i don't care or need wifi
<dr_willis> all the New B's hae 512mb. the old B's have the 256
<dr_willis> Bhas 2 USb ports.. A's have 1 i belive
<devslash> hmm
<devslash> this looks like it could be perfect
<devslash> how fast is the processor
<dr_willis> 700 to 1 ghz i think.
<devslash> which one ?
<devslash> you can adjust it  ?
<dr_willis> depends on how you adjust it. ;)
<devslash> err overclockl
<devslash> cool… this sounds awesome
<devslash> dr_willis: and how do you power it ?
<dr_willis> devslash:  its powered via a usb cable just like your android phone
<devslash> micro usb ?
<dr_willis> yes
<devslash> oh i have one of those outlet -> usb square plugs that can charge it
<devslash> it uses 5V over usb right ?
<Ben64> yep
<dr_willis> you want a GOOD decent powered usb adapter..
<Ben64> yeah... don't use a cheapo chinese one
<dr_willis> not some cheap $3 one
<Ben64> the one that came with your phone should be fine
<dr_willis> i power mine from the powered usb hub. ;)
<devslash> yea its form my samsung android phone.
<dr_willis> with the Pi.   you want to be sure to use a decent power dongle...
<devslash> its not a cheap chinese one. its a mediocre korean one
<dr_willis> 90% of the issues ive heard of with it. are from  power or cheap wires..
<Ben64> and use the shortest cable you have
<Ben64> the ethernet doesn't like dropping much below 5v
<devslash> yea
<devslash> i read you can get one for $5 on amazon
<Ben64> i get all my cables from monoprice
<dr_willis> i use  one of those Cellphone-battery packs. for a 'UPS' for my Pi. ;)
<voltagex> dr_willis: fixed my liveusb
<voltagex> dr_willis: added 'persistent' as part of grub's boot cmdline
<devslash> over usb ?
<Ozera> Can anyone help me with this problem I am having with running Minecraft on Ubuntu 12.04 ? http://pastebin.com/02BuZ4Pf
<dr_willis> wall charger -> battery pack -> pi
<dr_willis> if i unplug the wallcharger. the pi can still run for a week
<devslash> oh
<devslash> holy shit
<devslash> that is so cool
<voltagex> dr_willis: how many mAh in the pack?
<voltagex> dr_willis: 5000mAh only ran for 2 hours for me
<dr_willis> Biggesti could find on amazon. ;)   it can recahrge my cellphone like 4 times
<dr_willis> weights like a pound.
<voltagex> dr_willis: 10 000 is the biggest I think.
<voltagex> laptop battery with a stepdown might also do it
<lucido> I can't download the latest desktop iso, it always stops at 99 percent
<savio> lucido:  use torrent
<dr_willis> lucido:  start a torrent. stop it.. copy that 99% iso over the torrented iso.. then restart the torrent ;P
<lucido> savio, is there a magnet link?
<dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lucido> torrents are filtered here
<voltagex> lucido: you're behind a proxy then?
<lucido> voltagex, I guess
<dr_willis> use wget to grab the iso perhaps
<Ozera> anyone have tips for my problem :/ ?
<voltagex> dr_willis: my thought too, but then you have to teach wget ;)
<MonkeyDust> Ozera  what problem would that be?
<dr_willis> im still trying to figure out how  'torrents are filtered' but magic links to torrents are not...
<lucido> dr_willis, I am with -c from mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> wget has a resume option i belive.. actually you can use rsync to get the iso files as well ive seen
<devslash> dr_willis: how many mah is your battery pack
<DaVinciIT2> hi all. Ubuntu 13.04. How to add an .sh link to the left bar (unity) ? thank you
<dr_willis> devslash:  no idea. i was thinking it was 120,000  ;) but  ie not used it in months
<dr_willis> its about 3x the size of my phone
<devslash> jesus christ
<elkng> devslash: want something ?
<dr_willis> got a fancy batrey pack for work.. then they moved us.. so i got a power outlet now. ;)
<elkng> "3x the size of my phone", and 0.2 the size of my dick
<Ozera> MonkeyDust, i'm trying to make minecraft run on Ubuntu 12.04. I get this error: http://pastebin.com/98xsuhnN upon running the command "java -jar minecraft.jar".
<dr_willis> Ozera:  i belive the minecraft docs tell the proper command to use to run it. i think it needs extra options
<Ozera> i've tried that as well
<dr_willis> theres also a minecraft installer script i saw at webupd8 or omgubuntu
<shiznix> DaVinciIT: create a .desktop file for it that Exec's the .sh file, search in Dash for .desktop file name, drag 'n drop to launcher
<dr_willis> and you need to be using the right java for it.
<dr_willis> and thats about all i know about minecraft.. i cant stand the game'
<Ozera> willis, I've tried the openjdk version 6
<Ozera> openjdk7
<Ozera> and oracle
<dr_willis> Ozera:  i suggest using the minecraft installer script.
<devslash> as far as usb 2 goes, do you have any issues with a bug hard drive connected 24/7 and power ?
<DaVinciIT> shihan: thank you I try.
<Ozera> iirc the script did not run
<Ozera> unless I grabbed the wrong script
<shiznix> DaVinciIT: .desktop file should reside in /usr/share/applications/
<voltagex> Ozera: define did not run
<dr_willis> devslash:  i  cloned a 3tb usb to a 2nd  3tb usb with my pi....  took it several days
<devslash> yea
<dr_willis> but it did it. ;)
<devslash> not surprised. I'm surprised it worked
<Ben64> well usb is slow
<shape> dr_willis: check pm!
<Lance> hi everyone
<devslash> something that takes several days can have a lot go wrong. one power hiccup
<Ozera> voltagex, http://pastebin.com/sAhGCi18
<Ozera> ^ that is what I meant by did not run
<Guest16799> anyone here know to setup epoptes on 12.04?
<Ozera> i've tried updating lwjgl, but I i've just made the situation worse
<Ben64> Ozera: are you on 64 bit?
<Captain_Crow> i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs and it worked once, then i reinstalled ubuntu and tried it again and it said "E: Unable to locate package libdvdread4", is there some prerequired step for this to work that i've overlooked?
<Guest16799> yes
<voltagex> Ozera: where did you get that script?
<Ben64> Captain_Crow: you may need to enable some extra repositories
<Ozera> Ben64, yes.
<Ozera> voltagex, iirc the minecraft forums via googling.
<Ben64> Ozera: ok, theres a workaround for that but i have not had enough sleep today to remember
<Ozera> Wrong script?
<dr_willis> !find libdvdread
<ubottu> Found: libdvdread-dbg, libdvdread-dev, libdvdread4
<Guest16799> Anyone know how to configure epoptes?
<Captain_Crow> what am i not doing correctly?
<dr_willis> !info libdvdread4
<ubottu> libdvdread4 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0+20121016-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 48 kB, installed size 175 kB
<dr_willis> Captain_Crow:  done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently?
<Guest16799> I installed in an ltsp environment but don't see any clients...
<Ozera> Ben64, awh :(
<Captain_Crow> so i need to run the updates first?
<devslash> dr_willis: what does the backorder allowed/ship order complete mean ? do you happen to know if they're out of stock ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest16799  after what I read, I guess you better ask in #ubuntu-server
<dr_willis> update does not  'run updates' it Updates the list of packages that exist
<Guest16799> thanks monkeydust
<dr_willis> devslash:  no idea. I got mine from an american company. and it took like 6 mo. ;P
<devslash> oh shit
<devslash> are you serious… wow....
<voltagex> Ozera: I reckon there's a blank line on the first line of your copy of that script
<dr_willis> but that was like 9+ mo ago
<devslash> i need one now
<bazhang> !ot | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dr_willis> theres dozens of other mini-arm pcs out there. many run ubuntu.  decent  tools for home networks
<Ozera> voltagex, I don't think so. I mean when I hit enter there is obviously a \n
<Ozera> o in the script
<DaVinciIT> best launcher application ?
<bazhang> DaVinciIT, for what? choose from the list and decide
<Ozera> I don't know anythng about the script. I didn't really expect it to work. I've been trying at this for about 2 hours now. i'm going to stop because fuck java
<bazhang> Ozera, no cursing here Please
<Ozera> lol
<DaVinciIT> I would like create a link ("foo.sh") and add it to the left menù. on google I see that I need to create a link and drag it, but does not works. how to? how to create a "foo.sh.desktop" file ?
<bazhang> DaVinciIT, you want a launcher link to a script you made?
<dr_willis> DaVinciIT:  find gedit.desktop and copy it.. then edit it..
<Ben64> Ozera: download 32 bit java and use that!
<DaVinciIT> bazbell: yes.
<Ozera> Ben64, O.o why?
<Ben64> then you can play it
<Ozera> i'm...on a 64 bit sys though
<Ben64> so?
<devslash> dr_willis: thanks for the help . i just placed the order.
<Ozera> why would 64bit not work
<devslash> bazhang:  no more talking about this...
<Guest16799> no one in ubuntu-server channel to help me.
<jgjg> hi, i'm using wicd to connect to my wireless network, but each time i connect my wired interface eth0 looses configuration. Currently i have eth0 configured in interfaces as auto with static ip. Can wicd ignore eth0 and just connect wlan0?
<Ozera> Ben64, do you know the apt-get cmd for a 32 bit version? All i can find are 64
<Guest16799> still would like help with Epoptes....
<bazhang> !details | Guest16799
<ubottu> Guest16799: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest16799> any help would be appreciated...
<bazhang> Guest16799, simply repeating "want help epoptes" will yield zero help
<Guest16799> ok then I just try google it hopefully I wont crash the server
<Ozera> @ Ben64 http://pastebin.com/r52wj0Jr
<Guest16799> that i have here
<bazhang> or you could ask with more detailed info
<Guest16799> Basically  I installed Epoptes with Apt-get and can't see any computer
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/epoptes-client.8.html     Guest16799
<rald> no sound in ubuntu 13.04
<Guest33725> Salutr
<Guest33725> Salut
<cfhowlett> !it|Guest33725,
<ubottu> Guest33725,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: he's french :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, D'OH!
<bazhang> https://answers.launchpad.net/epoptes/+question/197285   Guest16799
<Guest47380> Hi guys, I have a serious issue. Yesterday you/Ubuntu oushed out some updates. Somehow it break my network in kernel or something, so my school project is not working at all. Worked before the update, but not anymore. How do I revert yesterdays crappy Ubuntu updates?
<cfhowlett> Guest47380, reboot and use the earlier kernel will get you back online.
<bazhang> Guest47380, any evidence it was the updates, and not some PPA on your system
<Guest47380> cfhowlett, How do I do that? Grub meny is not appear?
<Mokkujin> What is your school project ?
<Guest47380> bazhang, Yes I am certain. The problem appear ONLY after the ubuntu official release. It changed some things in kernel etc.
<bazhang> Guest47380, pastebin your sources.list please, and the output of sudo apt-get update
<Guest47380> Mokkujin, A RPG game over network ...
<cfhowlett> Guest47380, to get grub you have to hit the ESC key (I think) immediately after the POST completes
<bazhang> !paste | Guest47380
<ubottu> Guest47380: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest47380> cfhowlett, Okay, does grub save last kernel? I thought it remove them.
<cfhowlett> Guest47380, nope.  all kernels are there.  use "older verison of ubuntu" and you'll see them
<Guest47380> bazhang, It is a clean install of ubuntu, I havent added any extra sources.
<Mokkujin> Guest47380 : If you change something in the Kernel you have do do your changes again afer updating
<Guest47380> cfhowlett, Okay thanks, will try that.
<Mokkujin> or not ?
<Guest47380> Mokkujin, What?
<bazhang> Guest47380, please provide the output of sudo apt-get update to a pastebin
<cfhowlett> Mokkujin, depends on the specific package.  for instance, my guest enabled virtualbox automatically picks up kernel updates ...
<b14ck5n0w> Hi. New to Ubuntu IRC. I'm have a bit of an issue installing RR on My I7. When I install.. I
<b14ck5n0w> oops
<Mokkujin> oh my fail i read the other post and think you have change something in the kernel but you write the update was changing something
<b14ck5n0w> I'm prompted to choose language.. it loads.. and hangs
<Guest47380> bazhang, Yes, one sec
<b14ck5n0w> last couple of lines show ATA Bus error?
<dishantp> hi, i have a doubt related to inheritance in c++!
<bazhang> b14ck5n0w, md5 the iso yet?
<dishantp> , i want to access an object of ,say class1 defined in class 2, from class 3, any way to do it?
<Mokkujin> RR ?
<Guest47380> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/xYkkbHJW
<bazhang> dishantp, try a c++ channel
<b14ck5n0w> Raring Ringtail.
<b14ck5n0w> baz: I'm not sure how to answer your question.
<bazhang> ##c++ dishantp
<bazhang> !md5 | b14ck5n0w
<ubottu> b14ck5n0w: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dishantp> bazhang: i always get connected to overflow if i try to do c++
<Guest47380> Mokkujin, Yes, it was official ubuntu update. Its strange, my app worked flawless yesterday. Now when I try to connect to my server locally, it does not send anything through TCP AT ALL. It is so strange. I tried to disable firewall, but not the issue either.
<bazhang> b14ck5n0w, its a check to ensure the integrity of the iso before burning to dvd or usb
<sburjan> Hello. I have recently upgeraded to Ubuntu 13.04 and now when I click on the xchat from the message tray (envelope icon) a new xchat instance is started instead of maximizing the existing one. Could someone help me fix this ?
<b14ck5n0w> I see.
<bazhang> dishantp, then register, this is not the channel for it
<bazhang> !register | dishantp
<ubottu> dishantp: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<b14ck5n0w> bazhang: I can tell you the USB drive works with another system
<BlueEagle> !ot | dishantp: That doesn't make it any more on-topic here. Perhaps try !ot?
<ubottu> dishantp: That doesn't make it any more on-topic here. Perhaps try !ot?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rand1> I just did an update on my server over ssh, for the first time.  Something went wrong, I got an error message.  The guy who runs my vps is in the hospital, and I'm worried.  Errors were encountered while processing: bind9     E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).   Im not a new at ubuntu, but this is high stakes.   I also got this message during the update process Configuration file `/etc/mysql/my.cnf'
<Rand1>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.  ===> Package distributor has shipped an updated version. What would you like to do about it ?   Thanks anyone for the help!
<bazhang> b14ck5n0w, that seems to rule out the iso as being corrupt then
<bazhang> dishantp, /join #freenode for help with registration
<BlueEagle> Rand1: The last question is if you want to reset the changes made to my.conf. In most cases you do not want these changes overwritten.
<b14ck5n0w> sweet! I'm just curious if it needs to be installed without all of my peripherals (BT adapter, video card, etc)
<dishantp> thank you so  much
<BlueEagle> Rand1: As for the issue with bind9 that is something wrong with your name server. Should not be fatal.
<bazhang> b14ck5n0w, you could try the nomodeset option when booting
<bazhang> !nomodeset | b14ck5n0w
<ubottu> b14ck5n0w: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Rand1> My name server?   Its on a separate server
<Rand1> Is this something I should email the guy about and just go about my business?
<b14ck5n0w> I will be right back guys.. I'm going to duplicate the error on this system for you. I'm currently on Windows 8, but have to switch hard drives around and boot again
<BlueEagle> Rand1: The following may seem a little unhelpful, but it is important that you know which services you run on your server and what those services do. This is especially true for mail servers and to a big degree, web servers. Unless you are actively runnign a nameserver you should most likely disable the service alltogether.
<Rand1> Thanks for the heads up
<Rand1> its totally helpful
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Hi, well the press ESC didnt work. Only thing that happen is that ubuntu started computer with non-functional pad and keyboard, lol :D
<lolipop> cfhowlett, To choose another kernel as you said.
<cortexA9> hello, what about the daily of saucy salamander. Anyone tried it ?
<cfhowlett> !sau|cortex,
<lolipop> I really do not have time with this. Fastest fix to revert Ubuntu updates please? I want to rollback into yesterday working Ubuntu installation.
<b14ck5n0w> ok.. I'm back
<cfhowlett> !saucy|cortex,
<ubottu> cortex,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<loganlee> hi
<cortexA9> ok thanks
<b14ck5n0w> So I put in my hard disk.. USB with Ubuntu.. and booted. Its stuck on a DOS-like screen and its last line says, "hard resetting link"
<Noskcaj> cortex, if you want to help test it, let me know
<Ben64> lolipop: it's shift to get to the grub menu, not escape
<cfhowlett> lolipop, might need to edit your grub time out option so you see it ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<lolipop> Ben64, lol, okay thanks :D
<cortexA9> Noskcaj, yes i want to test it
<cortexA9> in vm.
<Noskcaj> cortexA9, join #ubuntu-quality
<cfhowlett> lolipop, also, seems the LEFT shift key is the one to hit during boot ...
<cortexA9> ok
<b14ck5n0w> Anyone?
<DaVinciIT> ubuntu-gnome: hi all. I've a problem. Windows does not have the 'min, max, restore' buttons. I need close it with F4 Key. how to?
<bazhang> DaVinciIT, for gnome-shell you need to install the tweak tool
<bazhang> !find tweak
<ubottu> Found: mousetweaks, freqtweak, gnome-tweak-tool, tweak, unity-tweak-tool
<bazhang> DaVinciIT, gnome-tweak-tool
<lolipop> cfhowlett, :)
<b14ck5n0w> hey bazhang? This dos-like screen before the ubuntu splash screen: what is that?
<Noggo> hi, ist it possible to hiude the icon for munted drives in the unity launche on ubuntu 13.04 because i want to show only ob the desktop?
<DaVinciIT> bazbell: thank you very much.
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Ben64: This is the packages which Ubuntu update yesterday: http://pastebin.com/ZMQeZQRP wich broke my distro network. Possible to revert them back?
<ZadYree> Hey, I'm having a suspend problem on my Ubuntu 13.04 laptop, I'm looking for a guide to troobleshot that kind of issue
<ZadYree> (fyi it simply does not suspend at all, and make some of my processes crash)
<Ben64> lolipop: what is the actual problem?
<cfhowlett> lolipop, great firewall of china is blocking so I can't see your paste.  Can't see the package.  Ask in the channel ...
<lolipop> Ben64, not sure exactly what. I guess the network stack somehow in kernel. My RPG game stopped working after I updated yesterday. It is not able to send anything over network, not even on loopback address ...
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Hahaha lol :D
<Ben64> lolipop: try booting into a previous kernel and see if that changes anything
<lolipop> cfhowlett, I did update-grub now. and it found the latest kernel. Could it be the updates didnt run the grub-update to include the new kernel update?
<lolipop> Ben64, yes, will try. I just think it sucks, devs do not seem to test kernel properly before push out the updates. They need to make sure it works with post-triggers for all system libraries, like grub ...
<cfhowlett> lolipop, could be although that behavior is supposed to kick in.  My latest kernel upgrades went off just fine ...
<lolipop> cfhowlett, I can boot and use Internet, and use the desktop as usual. But internally when running my Mono GTK desktop app, the network do not seem to work. And I havent updates any mono packages or something like that.
<Ben64> lolipop: it may be something else, i haven't seen anyone else have a network problem on the new kernel
<Ben64> sounds more like its a problem with the application
<lolipop> cfhowlett, I would like to disable the blockage somehow. I tried to disable ufw/firewall, but didnt change anything. Also added ports and servers I use, didnt make any change.
<b14ck5n0w> Just in case you didn't see my post: I'm having installation issues on my i7 computer. It runs through the process of identifying items.. then freezes. The Ubuntu splash screen does not appear and I cannot proceed to install Ubuntu OR load from the USB drive. Any ideas?
<lolipop> Ben64, Well no, the application worked flawlessy yesterday JUST BEFORE I update plymouth and latest Linux kernel. Now it doesnt work anymore. So no, not my app.
<Ben64> its the only thing not working on the network
<lolipop> Ben64, I can start the app and everything. But when I login over TCP, it doesnt able to send anything through port 2003 to localhost.
<wendico> hello, if i want to have both debian and ubuntu, may i have only one swap partition for both?
<Ben64> yes
<lolipop> Ben64, I guess maybe some kind of security fix in Kernel? But Then i Want to disable it, if it is.
<lotuspsychje> is there a package that can reduce the size of a serie photo's?
<lotuspsychje> like the whole folder of pictures
<lolipop> Ben64, I Guess best thing todo is try to reboot now again, after I manually did grub-update, and if not that work, I press left shift to change kernel. if that not fix it, fuck ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !language | lolipop
<ubottu> lolipop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ben64> calm down
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, you mean as in resize a folder full of photos?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: resize each photo inside the folder yes
<cfhowlett> wendico, pretty sure it's safer to quarantine both OS's.
<wendico> i had windows 8, i installed ubuntu, then devian. all 3 OS boot ok but ubuntu has a kernell panic and freeze after login, any help? i configured the same swap space 8gb for both ubuntu and debian
<wendico> cfhowlett: "quarantine"?
<cfhowlett> wendico, don't share resources between OS's... but I could be wrong
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, imagemagick
<Ben64> its a swap partition, it doesn't matter at all
<lolipop> Ben64, I am truly sorry :/ I just get frustrated, I have not time to fix Ubuntu because other devs implemented some shitty things, when I am myself a developer. It is not the first time ubuntu make things unworkable. It bricks audio, video, graphics, grub, network and all kind of things. Happen every single time a new release, even if I do clean install. Really, how can devs push out new Ubuntu release without make sure graphics, boot, kernel and audio work
<lolipop> . Its a unusable distro if those things do not work.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: tnx alot mate, ill try the package
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, http://www.howtogeek.com/109369/how-to-quickly-resize-convert-modify-images-from-the-linux-terminal/
<wendico> cfhowlett: do you mean i should have 2 different partitions for each os swap space?
<Ben64> lolipop: maybe stick to LTS versions then?
<cfhowlett> wendico, as I understand it, that's a "best practice"
<Ben64> cfhowlett, wendico: no... swap space can be shared
<Noggo> hi, is it possible to hide the icon for mounted drives in the unity launche on ubuntu 13.04 because i want to show it only on the desktop?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, http://forum.linuxcareer.com/threads/1644-Batch-image-resize-using-linux-command-line
<wendico> ben64: then what could be the problem in my instalation so that ubuntu has a kernel panic? im writing from devian and windows also boots ok
<lolipop> Ben64, I guess so. But I usuallt assume stable versions is stable versions, even if not LTS. Ubuntu if any distro, should be the one stable. Do not release a new version if its not working properly, even if it is April or October. Wait until next release date, if ANYTHING critical is buggy or anything.
<Ben64> lolipop: its impossible to have software work on every possible variation of hardware
<wendico> devian was the last system wich formated the swap space and used it clean, thats why i though maybe ubuntu is krashing because of the swap space being used my debian
<lolipop> Then I also do not understand why ubuntu should abandon Unity, Gnome and everything, kick out Kubuntu, then reimplement Ubuntu in QT as KDE already have, and abandon Wayland and use another windows manager. Really?
<Ben64> wendico: nope, swap is just like extra ram. you don't need a different ram stick for each os :)
<Ben64> lolipop: ask the ubuntu devs?
<cfhowlett> lolipop, think of it this way: non-LTS are stable but cutting edge.  LTS is designed for the long haul.  Choose your poison.
<wendico> ben64: ok, i will boot ubuntu again and see if i can read any errors before freeze and i will be back with my findings
<wendico> thank you
<lolipop> Ben64, yes, but if something work ONE time, it should not break later on. Issued come up, is being fixed, then maybe one year later on next release SAME bug/issue is appearing again. One thing is audio, which over and over again breaks in both Ubuntu and Kubuntu. No change in HDMI output whatsoever in 5 years, and graphics suck ass. Make your own graphic drivers, if Nvidia and AMD cannot provide proper binaries.
<robotdevil> i dont need a ppa to install jdk and jre do I ? are those not in repos
<Ben64> !java | robotdevil
<ubottu> robotdevil: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Yeah. Problem is that Linux distros is USALLY more stable to use when programming than Windows environment. But the one time Ubuntu update break something, it is usually critical and I have to reinstall ubuntu and loose more programmign time. Anyway, thanks for help. I should not wine anymore, Wine does it already.
<Ben64> or stop using mono :P
<robotdevil> thanks
<lolipop> Ben64, Well Mono is stable. But yeah I will not develop in GTKSharp never EVER again. C# is the worst piece of shit ever, after GTK library. I will use QML or QT next time, if I want platform independent code. Also C++ instead of C#.
<hallucinations> hi
<cfhowlett> lolipop, if you're a developer there IS that Dell sputnik ubunut spin ...
<cfhowlett> hallucinations, greetings
<bazhang> lolipop, stop cursing here
<hallucinations> how are you cfhowlett?
<mints> 0.0
<robotdevil> Ben64: yeesh. enough choice
<wendico> hello, im back from my ubuntu! u r right, i can have the same swap space, now both debian and ubuntu works ok. here is what happend...
<lolipop> bazhang, sorry.
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Waht you mean, Dell sputnik? And press shift on boot worked. But um, the only available kernel was 3.8.0.19, which is the latest one I presume.
<cfhowlett> !sputnik
<wendico> i dont like to have the different partitions mounted on its own so on install i use the other partitions as /windows /Debian and /Data somehow, ubuntu cant mount /Debian. On boot i skipped with the S the mounting of /debian and booted ok
<cfhowlett> lolipop, sputnik is Dell's customized laptop/ubuntu distro for developers.  http://www.dell.com/Learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop
<wendico> now, my debian partition sows as a drive Icon on de ubuntu bar, how can i solve so the debian partition will be a folder on my filesystem?
<lolipop> cfhowlett, coolt :)
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Do you know if there is something else I can do. I really cannot code anything on my software as at the moment. In this stage the app is dependent on network.
<cfhowlett> lolipop, sorry, but I don't know enough about the internal guts of ubuntu to fix .. thus I suggested booting an old kernel as a way to get your system back up ...
<lolipop> cfhowlett, I tried to disable ufw. But is there any other security check kernel does, when send to localhost, that I can disable temporarly?
<Gavrisimo> hey people, sorry for offtopic, what channel can be used for apache2?
<bazhang> #httpd Gavrisimo
<MonkeyDust> Gavrisimo  try here, for a start
<lolipop> cfhowlett, I could not find any old kernel :P I only have 3.8.0.19. They just updated that kernel, not replaced with a new one. That update broke or fixed some security block.
<lolipop> Do I need to fix something to make localhost work again? Like hosts.allow or something?
<Gavrisimo> thanks bazhang
<cfhowlett> lolipop, understood.  Still ... over my head.  stay in channel and ask.  Most of the folks here are smarter than I about such matters
<lolipop> cfhowlett, Alright I try to ask bazhang :)
<lolipop> bazhang, You know what they fixed in latest kernel update?
<wendico> Hello, I have 2 partitions mounted automaticly and showing the icon in my unity bar. how can I, in ubuntu, automount those partitions as /Debian and /Windows? I forgot to choose to use one of the partitions on install and the other one /Debian even though i choosed to use it as /Debian it can be mounted on startup and i have to Skip (S) the mounting on every boot.
<lolipop> Possible to rollback linux-headers-3.8.0-19:i386 (3.8.0-19.29, 3.8.0-19.30) commit? from 30 back to 29?
<transit441> weird
<ae86-drifter> wendico, open terminal, type "vim /etc/fstab" and observe your answer
<transit441> i had my VPN set up on a kimsufi using 12.04
<transit441> worked fine
<transit441> now it wont connecr
<minimec> Can someone give some help with installing 'portal (beta)' for linux on steam. I am too stupid to do so. I don't even find the game in the library...
<wendico> ae86-drifter: installing vim..
<ae86-drifter> umm
<ae86-drifter> wendico, have you used vim?
<wendico> ae86-drifter: im just reading the output, it says /debian was mounted on start up
<wendico> but i had to skip (S) the mounting in order to boot
<ae86-drifter> wendico, vim is a text editor, maybe nano would be easier if you havent used vim before
<ae86-drifter> wendico, try instead; nano /etc/fstab
<ae86-drifter> as root
<MonkeyDust> wendico  or sudo -e /etc/fstab
<wendico> ok ok hehe, i have it, so im reading the file, one partition wich is shows does not mount correctly and one other partition does not show, should i edit that file to solve it?
<wendico> should i pastebin the output of the file?
<ae86-drifter> wendico, this file defines mount points. if you would like another mount point on boot define it in the file
<ae86-drifter> wendico, sure
<wendico> ok, so if one of the mount points fails, it should mean the identifier of the partition is incorrect?
<ae86-drifter> potentially
<ae86-drifter> but probably not
<tickyboo> saw linux action show and decided to take on there recommendation to go from 12.04 to 13.04. However when attempting a clean install, I was unable to boot with 13.04 although it worked fine with 12.04, Just to see if something had changed, I reinstalled 12.04.02 and everything worked fine including UEFI. what has changed?
<wendico> and how do i find the identifiers of the partitions? may i use gparted wich i know the tool?
<MonkeyDust> tickyboo  what happens when you try to boot?
<Linus123> hello my name is linus and i come frome germany
<Linus123> i have aquestion
<ae86-drifter> wendico, I think gparted should show you the UUID of each disk. This is what you will need to use in fstab
<DJones> Linus123: Welcome to the channel, just ask your question, if anybody knows and is around, they normally respond
<Linus123> when i start nautilus over terminal sudo nautilus im not able to add blank documents i can just add folders here in 13.04
<tickyboo> without UEFI using the boot usb it simply flashes with with underline character, thats all. With legacy it boots OK and I am able to do an install although it seems to clag up during the install process
<tickyboo> sorry with UEFI using boot usb stick it flashes
<wendico> ae86-drifter: thank you very much for your help, i will try to find the uuid of each partition and edit the file to set my automount points.
<Linus123> sudo nautilus no option to add blank text files just folders in 13.04 bug?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | tickyboo try this
<ae86-drifter> wendico, sounds like you know exactly what to do now :)
<ubottu> tickyboo try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tickyboo> thanks, I will try that. do you recommend unetbootin or something else
<MonkeyDust> Linus123  nautilus as root is not a good idea; if you want to create a blank file, use 'touch foo'   without the quotes
<wheeler_> hey. i need pacasa 4my girlfriend. its only over wine run? or alternativ way to run this under ubuntu?!
<wheeler_> picasa^
<lolipop> What kind of network security in ubuntu  it uses? Possible to disable some of them?
<Linus123> touch foo?
<tickyboo> actually I cant even get grub to run, so I cant enter the boot parameter
<ae86-drifter> there is picasa for linux
<DJones> !gksudo | Linus123 Something to be aware of, you shouldn't run nautilus using sudo,
<ubottu> Linus123 Something to be aware of, you shouldn't run nautilus using sudo,: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bloodaxe> ohh
<lucido> I can't download the current 64bit iso from any of the mirrors, I've tried aida2 and wget, it always stops 7.7MB short, this is the wget output http://pastebin.com/xwy9WCdM
<Linus123> ok ok but with gksudo nautilus the same problem i cannot add blank document files when i righclick into the white i can just add folders!!!!!!!!!
<lucido> tried on two different machines
<ae86-drifter> Linus123, that still runs it as root. You are not supposed to do this
<wendico> oh, im learning more, i see the partitions showing in unity is because they are outomounted as media/user/partitionlabel
<Linus123> anyone who understand my problem?
<ae86-drifter> Linus123, I understand, buit it seems like you dont.
<Linus123> i think more you
<ae86-drifter> nope. Linus123 u obviously a noob.
<MonkeyDust> Linus123  what we are sayibg i
<Linus123> i will add an blank document files but theres no option to do this  i can just when i rightclick add folders
<ae86-drifter> listen or u will not learn
<MonkeyDust> Linus123  what we are saying is: don't use nautilus as root
<Linus123> but what is when i must add files into etc or so?
<ae86-drifter> don't use nautilus
<bloodaxe> As i am new to python,which is the best  IDE for python programming???
<Linus123> whats your alternative?
<ae86-drifter> it is not designed to do that.
<Ben64> Linus123: sudo touch /etc/new_file
<ae86-drifter> terminal use sudo vim.
<MonkeyDust> Linus123  if you're skilled enough to know what files to /etc, you should be skilled enough to use the terminal -- but i guess you don't know what you are doing
<MonkeyDust> what files to add*
<ae86-drifter> he bailed lol.
<wendico> ae86-drifter: wow, actually the uuid of the /debian partition does NOT much the one defined in fstab. i edited and saved, im rebooting now to see if now /Debian is automounting and ubuntu boots ok without having to Skip (S). Ill be back!
<diverdude> hello. can i upgrade gcc version 4.6.3 to gcc version 4.7.2 on my Ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin machine?
<NeverHere> diverdude, have you tried apt-get install gcc
<NeverHere> ?
<diverdude> NeverHere, yeah it just says gcc is already the newest version.
<ranjeet> Hey Guys, Does anyone know on how to reduce the fan speed in the Desktop PC running 13.04?
<NeverHere> diverdude, try apt-get update && apt-get install gcc
<Analisa> ran
<th0r> NeverHere: according to my synaptic 4.6 is the latest available in the repos
<Analisa> ranjeet: do not do it - the fan speed is set to protect from over heating
<NeverHere> ^^
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  raring has gcc 4.7.3 , maybe you can try the !backports <-- makes sense?
<wendico> beautiful problem solved! learned the fstab leson. thank you!
<minimec> ranjeet: You probably can't. On the other hand, there may be some settings in the BIOS to control fan speed. If you have a dedocated GPU (one of these Intel/ATI INtel/NVIDIA) combos, deactivating the dedicated GPU may help.
<auronandace> NeverHere: that would only install what is in the repo
<auronandace> !info gcc precise | NeverHere
<ubottu> NeverHere: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<NeverHere> thanks
<ae86-drifter> wendico, glad you got it fixed :)
<ranjeet> thanks all, I dont want to mess up things. I'll leave it alone it just happens when I run multiple VM's in workstation :-)
<NeverHere> i was assuming that the newest verson was already in the repo
<Gavrisimo> any idea what to do when you run
<Gavrisimo> "dist-upgrade" and it breaks php install on ubuntu 10.4?
<diverdude> NeverHere, that did not help :( stil 4.6.3
<Ben64> diverdude: do you actually _need_ a newer version?
<diverdude> Ben64, yes i do
<Ben64> why? they don't change stuff very often
<diverdude> Ben64, because i need to compile with -std=c++11 flag
<diverdude> on my 12.10 machine i have the right gcc version
<HTC-DZ> hey guys/galz
<auronandace> diverdude: then listen to MonkeyDust and check backports
<diverdude> why on earth is 12.04 not updated....its the same with php5.4, thats also not supported in 12.04 why do they make this old shitty versions on the lts distro :(
<minimec> diverdude: There is an update to gcc-4.7 in the precise-updates repo... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc&searchon=names&suite=precise-updates&section=all
<Ben64> lts doesn't get the newest stuff
<diverdude> minimec, hmm how do i install that?
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  they were new when they got there, patches of a version are applied to a release, but no new version
<auronandace> diverdude: lts is designed for stability, not latest and greatest
<HTC-DZ> having an update problem on ubuntu 12.04LTS. if i go on the power gear and select software up to date, it open the update manager but no updates are found. but in the update manager, only when i click "check" then it finds updates. any ideas?
<Ben64> !info gcc-4.7-base precise | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: gcc-4.7-base (source: gccgo-4.7): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.7.2-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 198 kB
<minimec> diverdude: You have to activate the precise-updates repo in the software sources and do a software update. That should do it.
<diverdude> minimec, ok...how do i activate that?
<Sagitt> hi
<Sagitt> how i can fix this W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "it.archive.ubuntu.com:http" (-11 - Errore di sistema)
<Sagitt> during sudo apt-get update?
<minimec> diverdude: softeare-center, --> menu edit --> software sources
<diverdude> minimec, its a server ed.
<diverdude> minimec, or actually its not but i only have access via ssh
<minimec> diverdude: ok. 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<minimec> diverdude: Something like that... deb http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates restricted main multiverse universe
<diverdude> minimec, nothing :(
<diverdude> minimec, i added i, updated and upgraded
<diverdude> minimec, but no new gcc
<bluehills> hi i have used vnc with qt application in at91sam9g35 board by executing ./qtapps -qws -display VNC:0 , i have created a UI in qt which is used to authentication,is there any possibilities to run vnc without application?
<minimec> diverdude: IS the package available? 'apt-cache search gcc-4.7' in a console
<diverdude> now i added a ppa instead
<diverdude> ahh gcc version 4.7.3
<iamwhoiam> hello people, i dont know if there is a specific channel for apt-get, but my question is how to stop an installation of a package without "locking" apt-get
<auronandace> !pinning | iamwhoiam
<ubottu> iamwhoiam: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<iamwhoiam> maybe i did not make myself clear: the installation of the package begun, and I want to stop it :)
<NeverHere> uhg
<iamwhoiam> auronandace: though the link is really useful for future reference, thanx!
<NeverHere> how bout ctrl+c
<NeverHere> ?
<iamwhoiam> NeverHere: wont ctrl-c 'break' apt-get? meaning afterwards wont run due to the 'lock' issue?
<NeverHere> not sure
<gweffer> hellow, how can i make the live usb im currently using into a persistant one?
<iamwhoiam> gweffer: i think unetbootin is what you need
<iamwhoiam> NeverHere: i was hoping to avoid the locking thing
<NeverHere> it shouldn't, i have never had it break anything and then you can use apt-get remove "package" to remove what has already been done
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | gweffer
<ubottu> gweffer: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Rad-> Hey is there any reason that after I boot ubuntu I get a black screen that doesn't say "login" but I can login as if I logged into a VT?
<Rad-> I also can't use the VT1-6 for some reason
<iamwhoiam> NeverHere: lol, it seems that since the last time i tried to stop apt-get, there was an improvement... there is no locking now! thanx
<NeverHere> glad it worked for you
<diverdude> wtf. gcc4-7 is installed but not g++4-7
<diverdude> this is amazing
<NeverHere> diverdude, i thought gcc and g++ where the same?
<Rad-> Any idea?
<iamwhoiam> NeverHere: gcc is 'Gnu Compiler Collection'. If you pass it a C++ file, it will invoke the C++ compiler ('g++') behind the scenes.
<diverdude> NeverHere, apparently not. ofc gcc is for c and g++ is for c++, but i thought they were the same program anyway
<iamwhoiam> gcc is essentially the frontend for several compilers and the linker too.
<iamwhoiam> from a stackoverflow answer...
<NeverHere> well you learn something new everyday
<Tri> jhdfwqifrqhywiruj3qop
<diverdude> iamwhoiam, so how do i install g++4-7?
<MonkeyDust> Tri  it works, you're in
<wendico> hello, after few hours of using my clean installation of ubuntu 13.04 on a toshiba satellite i realized that im missing my battery status indicator. It is never there nor plugged or unpluged. i realiced after rebooting that my brightness settings is always reset to minimum. Any help? I googled and checked that indicator-power is correctly installed and up to date.
<iamwhoiam> g++ and .c file, will return a C++ executable..
<MonkeyDust> wendico  system settings, power
<NeverHere> iamwhoiam, that depends on how you use it by default it will give you a.out
<wendico> monkeydust: system settings, power, looks normal, settings are set to show the icon when battery is present
<iamwhoiam> NeverHere: yea, but the a.out will be compiled with c++
<iamwhoiam> at least thats what it does for me
<diverdude> lool
<iamwhoiam> diverdude: i thought 4.7 is installed, no?
<diverdude> need to install gcc and g++ seperatly
<gweffer> thanks, but i want to setup the current one im using to become persistant because ive installed too much to start again, how do i do it from within the live instance?
<wendico> monkeydust, acutally it does not look normal, i have not many options in system settings power, just "supend when inactive" "when the lid is closed..." and "show battery status in the menu bar". is it normal to have only those options?
<theos> hi! is gma3600 supported yet? 64bit
<MonkeyDust> gweffer  did you install alot inside a live session?
<MonkeyDust> theos  what's gma3600?
<T|ASK> Anyone played L4D2? I experience an Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5631937/ Seems like the path is wrong in hl2.sh. Any idea?
<theos> MonkeyDust https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_3600
<gweffer> monkeydust yes i did
<gweffer> in the middle of a data rescue too
<wendico> ups i forgot to say, beside the options on the power settings panel i dont have the colums for "on battery" "when pluged" neither i see the charging state at the bottom of the window
<transit441> how
<transit441> hey
<iamwhoiam> gweffer: just to be sure, you used a live usb for data rescue, and the data were saved in the usb?
<transit441> how can i search within files
<transit441> for a common word
<FloodBot1> transit441: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<transit441> like say i want to find the word "nexus" how do i search through a directory for it
<transit441> inside the documents in the dir
<MonkeyDust> gweffer  a live session is meant to try ubuntu or trouble shoot a computer, not for production
<gweffer> im currently using a live usb nd im trying to rescue a harddisk
<ubuntunewb9> how do i execute .bin files? i already tried "./file.bin", it's not working
<gweffer> yeah, im going to have to restart and install everything
<gweffer> i know ubuntu removes installed programs on shutdown, just need to stop that
<minimec> transit441: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39200/how-to-search-for-files-containing-specific-word
<iamwhoiam> transit441: use grep
<MonkeyDust> gweffer  it's because a live session is loaded into ram
<transit441> iamwhoiam
<wendico> u have to do it before creating the usb dirve gweffer, just mark some free space for persistance
<transit441> i never understand how to use grep
<NeverHere> sudo find /dir -iname <filename>
<Rad-> Anybody know why I don't get a login prompt when I boot ubuntu/
<theos> MonkeyDust any idea about intel gma3600 support?
<transit441> NeverHere: im not looking for file name
<transit441> im looking for words in the files
<NeverHere> Rad-, do you have automatica login enabled?
<transit441> iamwhoiam how do i use grep to search for a word within a file
<transit441> can u give me an example?
<Rad-> NeverHere, text login on new kernel. no automatic login. no login manager either.
<MonkeyDust> theos  no, i'm sure someone else can help, repeat your question, with details, every 10 minutes or so
<iamwhoiam> transit441: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55325/how-to-use-grep-command-to-find-text-including-subdirectories
<Rad-> all my virtual terminals are blacked out, no login prompt
<MonkeyDust> transit441  try     grep -r "some_text" *
<NeverHere> Rad-, im not sure then, sorry
<Rad-> Thanks for trying NeverHere
<Rad-> Although I might add this doesn't happen for 3.2.0-40-pae only 3.2.0
<wendico> im missing my battery status indicator. And, in the power settings i cant see the status of the battery either neither the columns "on battery" "when plugged in". any help?
<transit441> its telling me to find this
<transit441> .znc/configs/znc.conf.pre-1.0:81:
<transit441> i cant find it though
<ubuntunewb9> i'm trying to install adobe reader, and i can't execute .bin file, can anybody help? i already made it executable by "chmod +x", yet it still write this when i try to execute it "bash: ./reader.bin: No such file or directory"
<iamwhoiam> transit441: what?
<MonkeyDust> wendico  tip: use dconf-editor, click 'find' and enter 'battery'
<betrayd> ubuntunewb9: echo $PATH in a terminal
<betrayd> copy the .bin into one of those dirs listed
<betrayd> ubuntunewb9: as sudo
<ktosiek> Is it possible to have app menus accessible by dbus outside of Unity?
<ktosiek> I want to implement something like HUD for i3 (a simple tiling manager)
<hxm> please, how to install a imap/smtp server on ubuntu tls 12.04 server? i have multiple domains and i want to use roundcube, but i dont find the way to make dovecot or postfix work
<MonkeyDust> hxm  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<hxm> thanls
<hxm> thanks
<wendico> MonkeyDust: thank u, i browsed the dconf-editor and all the configuration looks ok, i even have the configuration missing in the control panel correctly configured (when to suspend etc...) nevertheless im missing the icon and i belive that configuration is not taking effect, i'will change the configuration to try to blank screen or suspend in few minutes to see if the configuration takes effect
<MonkeyDust> wendico  best of luck (y)
<ubuntuaddicted> valve released Portal for Linux. I'm really enjoying this natively in Ubuntu
<betrayd> wendico: idk how old your system is, but some HW have a BIOS setting 'allow power management to be handled by OS' set to YES
<wendico> betrayd: yes it looks like some kind of that acpi bios problem but i have no seettings to play with on the bios. i have a not old toshiba satellite L750-EN i3 6gb ram
<dusf> i have a 500gb hdd on my laptop, and i want to dual boot with windows 8 which i use for playing a lot of games, and i would also like to be able to access media from both os. please can you tell me how i should best partition my drive (possibly with a storage partition for media and windows games if that is the best option) and what size to make each partion, including / /home and /boot?
<MonkeyDust> !partition | dusf start here
<ubottu> dusf start here: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<wendico> i just changed the dim optios in dconf-editor to dim the screen in one minute, it doent seem to take effect... i will wait 2 minutes without tiping to make sure :)
<dusf> MonkeyDust: hi, that will not give me advice on my particular situation and requirements
<dusf> it will just tell me how to dual boot, which i know already :)
<MonkeyDust> dusf  better ask advice in #ubuntu-offtopic, as this channel is for support
<ra-fi> hi when i try to install gentoo on my ubuntu host using virtulbox it shows http://pastebin.com/dUPtJiK0 can you tell me what is that issue
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf, IMO you don't need a seperate /boot/ partition. as far as sharing a partition between windows and linux, what's the largest file you'll have on that partition?
<dusf> MonkeyDust: this is a support issue
<dusf> ubuntuaddicted: some games could be 8gb+
<dusf> so FAT32 will not do i guess
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf, you can't share games between linux and windows though
<dusf> ubuntuaddicted: this i know, apart from wine installed games but lets leave that out
<dusf> :)
<dusf> ubuntuaddicted: the reason i am thinking of installing windows games/programs on the shared partition is so that i won't run out of space on the win partition
<dusf> and i won't waste any space on it either
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf, windows can write to an ext3 partition with a driver installed but I think writing to NTFS from linux is more stable so you may want to go with that.
<lotuspsychje> ra-fi: did you install that dkms?
<dusf> i could use the storage partition for media and windows programs/games
<dwarder> i use xshell to connect to my ssh box, when i run my mc command everything becomes unreadable, is there a way to use mc over ssh?
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf, personally I would keep your windows partition which has games and programs on a seperate partition from linux.
<dusf> ubuntuaddicted: yes, that's what i said :)
<dusf> win partition, linux partition ( / and home ) and the an NTFS partition where i can install windows games/programs and media?
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf,  no, you said you wanted to have a partition with media and games on a shared partition between linux and windows
<dusf> ubuntuaddicted: shared as in they can both access it
<dusf> which NTFS will allow, right?
<T|ASK> is Left4Dead2 running for you?
<auronandace> dusf: i wouldn't share games between wine and windows
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf, you can write to NTFS with linux but I would suggest seperating your media and programs partition
<lotuspsychje> dusf: or you can loose windows for good
<ubuntuaddicted> dusf, make a NTFS OS partition, a NTFS programs/games partition, a shared NTFS media partition for windows and linux and a seperate /home/ partition. that's what I would do
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje yes it shows already installed but shows the same issues
<lotuspsychje> ra-fi: did you install over terminal or software centre?
<ubuntuaddicted> well, i'm off to play portal natively in linux. bye
<ajith> overcurrent on port 2or port 3
<dury> hi all :-)
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje installed only using terminal
<lotuspsychje> ra-fi: can you tell us what packagename exactlty you installed?
<dury> #1045 Cannot log in to the MySQL server  using phpmyadmin
<dury> everything installed mysql-server, php5
<dury> can someone assist me please
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox-qt > lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> ra-fi: is this the packagename you installed?
<ajith> can any body told that one
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje i used virtulbox only
<lotuspsychje> dury: you running mysql on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox-qt | ra-fi
<ubottu> ra-fi: virtualbox-qt (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - Qt based user interface. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 4490 kB, installed size 20433 kB
<mizifih> Hi there. I need help with two things. 1st. is the HDMI sound on my ATI card, I have set the drivers with catalyst and all that, the one from ATI.com, but HDMI output is not give as an option, only fictional or something like that (mine is in pt_BR). 2nd thing is my MCE remote controller. How do I enable it.
<ra-fi> ubottu is i need to install virtulbox-qt?
<ubottu> ra-fi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dury> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> ra-fi: yes try that one from terminal: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-qt
<lotuspsychje> !mysql | dury
<ubottu> dury: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ajith> port2
<ajith> overcurrent on port2 in ubutnu
<lotuspsychje> !details ajith
<lotuspsychje> !details | ajith
<ubottu> ajith: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje i am trying to install above package suddenly a window prompt in that shows, sorry,a problem occured while installing software package:virtulbox-dkms send an error report to help fix this problem
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje what to do with that
<lotuspsychje> ra-fi: can you install virtualbox from software centre?
<bekks> ra-fi: Actually, you dont need that package. Use the official vbox package from their official site.
<jaypro> anyone lose the window manager on ubuntu 13?
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje please see http://pastebin.com/dbCCLcDX
<subz3r0> hi
<ra-fi> lotuspsychje i searched in softercenter but it shows no matches found even for vbox
<subz3r0> how do I list a directory recursive without the files included inside of the directories? tried "ls -laRD /" but that shows me nothing
<subz3r0> checked the man page of ls but cant find anything specific.. or am i blind?
<mizifih> HALP! no HDMI audio output using ATI APU
<cf16> users
<mizifih> woot?
<cf16> hi, nothing ; p
<mizifih> k
<A1Recon> Is there any way to add HDMI audio??
<mizifih> A1Recon: same problem here! Using ATI
<mizifih> A1Recon: Ubuntu doesn't even mention it's existence, LOL
<A1Recon> mizifih: What card do u use??
<mizifih> A1Recon: it's an APU E-350 with Radeon HD 6300
<tortik> Hi all. Any debugger like OllyDBG for ubuntu?
<mizifih> A1Recon: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics says Catalyst
<mizifih> A1Recon: graphics looks like done, I mean, it's working I believe, XBMC is running, now I only need sound
<A1Recon> mizifih: What do u run??
<mizifih> A1Recon: yours?
<mizifih> A1Recon: what do you mean by what do I run?
<mizifih> Software I use?
<A1Recon> mizifih: I mean dual boot or ubuntu only??
<mizifih> A1Recon: trying to kick windows
<mizifih> A1Recon: but I have a second machine to run Windows and games
<A1Recon> mizifih: Ever run into overscan/underscan problem  in windows??
<mizifih> A1Recon: on this machine I'm willing to run ubuntu only
<mizifih> A1Recon: don't even know what that mean ;)
<mizifih> A1Recon: it actually make more sense using ubuntu on this machine
<mizifih> A1Recon: it's for SABnzbd+Sickbeard+Couchpotato+XBMC
<mizifih> And sharing, coz it means caring ;)
<mizifih> LOL
<m1chael> last night i installed xubuntu 12.04 on a new asus netbook with UEFI (what a nightmare that was.) -- now i've got 12.04 running, and my touchpad's right button does not work (it works in windows) .. right click is just like left click. i believe this is due to this "modern" touchpad where the right/left click buttons feel like the same "connection" --- i see a lot of workarounds for this- but
<m1chael> none seem to either work- or are way too complex for me to take on. i'm currently downloading version 13.04 and hoping it works. any ideas on this?
<T|ASK> Anyone successfully runs L4D2 with primusrun?
<mizifih> T|ASK: primus really worth the trouble?
<A1Recon> mizifih: I run two systems. One laptop Win7 for everyday use... while my desktop is dual boot
<hays> is there a way to remove this message once i've upgraded: New release '13.04' available. Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<hays> i ran do-release-upgrade :)
<mizifih> Hahaha
<mizifih> oh, wait...
<A1Recon> mizifih: But the desktop is connected to a 32inch HDTV
<mizifih> A1Recon: see, that's what's going on here. I mean, I have this HTPC/Server machine hooked on my TV, so I can enjoy some lazy myself, but this HDMI sound output is a deal breaker
<m1chael> i tried connecting to a HDMI HDtv last night, but some areas of the screen weren't visible
<adamk> hays: Known bug for some people.  Remove /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available
<minimec> m1chael: You would have to configure the area, you want to use as 'button' area. Just a question. If you tap the touchpad with two fingers, would that generate a 'right click'?
<hays> adamk: thanks.
<anew> i'm trying to use mail, but i never recieve the email ?
<A1Recon> mizifih: yup every time i switch between headphones and TV audio is one royal pain!!
<m1chael> minimec: good question, i'll have to get back to you guys on that
<mizifih> A1Recon: at least you're getting sound
<mizifih> A1Recon: I mean, I probably can use the soundcard, but I want HDMI only
<betrayd> anew: i use getmail works with gmail
<A1Recon> mizifih: if you want HDMI only use the DVI cable with a 3.5mm audio jack
<mizifih> A1Recon: that's being used with another computer, LOL
<mizifih> A1Recon: actually, wait... I can switch them... but that's not as hard, LOL
<betrayd> sure your neighbor won't mind?
<A1Recon> mizifih: Here's what I do, I plug in the HDMI cable to the DVI port of the TV and run a 3.5mm audio cable from the soundcard to audio input of the TV. Does ur TV have an audio input??
<mizifih> A1Recon: I actually have this set you suggested being used by another system, but it also have HDMI output, I can just trade places between them
<mizifih> A1Recon: If everything fails, I'll just do that
<anew> betrayd yeah but i want to use smtp for an application
<anew> so i need to test it first with ubuntu
<anew> and nothing is being sent with mail command
<betrayd> anew oh for that part i use msmtp...
<betrayd> to send, that is
<mizifih> rebooting
<anew> i am just trying 'mail me@yahoo.com' but it's not working
<anew> how can i debug ?
<TheLordOfTime> anew, are you on a residential internet?
<TheLordOfTime> or better, have you configured msmtp or some kind of smtp sender?
<anew> thelordoftime residential yes
<anew> erm no
<anew> i'm sending from my server which is on linode
<anew> i installed smtp, i think
<Capprentice> Which photo uploaders are available for ubuntu Linux ?
<diverdude> how do i upgrade boost 1.46 to 1.49 on ubuntu 12.04?
<ThinkT510> !backports | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<diverdude> ThinkT510, well its 12.04 so backports should automatically be enabled
<diverdude> and still its not working
<T|ASK> miztic: I use Bumblebee, therefore, primusrun or optirun is the way to play
<lukecarrier> diverdude, software-properties-gtk can confirm this
<diverdude> lukecarrier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632239/
<lukecarrier> diverdude, don't run it as root, it uses PolKit
<T|ASK> Funny thing, L4D2 runs with Intel HD, but not with Primusrun/optirun
<negrean> any one can tell me plz how to install the driver for nvidia video card i try some methods but dont work
<diverdude> lukecarrier, that makes no difference if i run it as normal user
<diverdude> negrean, dont go there :S its a lost cause
<negrean> damn
<Nothing_Much> The latest 319.xx drivers from Nvidia have Optimus support (beta)
<lukecarrier> diverdude, you're not running under X then?
<Nothing_Much> 319.12 to be exact
<diverdude> lukecarrier, no, im via ssh
<lukecarrier> diverdude, apologies! Then you need to edit the sources.list files in /etc/apt
<negrean> i am using an gt 540m i try to install driver for the main site but cant and also i try the bunblebee but same
<lukecarrier> backports should be in sources.list
<Guest1614> Any drivers for NVIDIA 5200 FX for 13.04 ?
<diverdude> lukecarrier, yeah its there
<diverdude> lukecarrier, and not commented out
<Nothing_Much> negrean, try this: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-319.12-driver.html
<lukecarrier> diverdude, apt-get update to download the package lists, then
<diverdude> lukecarrier, i have tried that but i can try again
<Nothing_Much> Guest1614, Geforce FX is now considered EOL
<diverdude> lukecarrier, ok done :)
<lukecarrier> apt-get would throw errors if downloading those package lists failed
<diverdude> lukecarrier, no errors are thrown
<Nothing_Much> The earliest card that Nvidia support are Geforce 6 series and up
<lukecarrier> diverdude, then if libboost is in backports, you'll be able to upgrade it now
<mizifih> A1Recon: Sup?
<diverdude> lukecarrier, by doing apt-get upgrade right?
<mizifih> A1Recon: I gave up and just did that, trading places on the TV
<A1Recon> mizifih: Im here
<cfhowlett> diverdude, or perhaps try apt-get dist-upgrade
<mizifih> A1Recon: The other PC using the DVI is now using HDMI, since it's windows, it's easier
<diverdude> cfhowlett, uhhh i dare not do dist upgrade....thats mad
<lukecarrier> diverdude, yep
<A1Recon> mizifih: hmmm
<mizifih> A1Recon: And this using ubuntu is now using DVI (HDMI input) + P2
<lukecarrier> I did a couple of dist upgrades this week
<lukecarrier> both worked
<diverdude> lukecarrier, it just says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded. :(
<cfhowlett> diverdude, dist-upgrade will NOT bring you to 13.04.  It brings in all upgraded packages for the current distro.
<luis_> hi all
<Guest1614> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36-pkg1 works great on 12.04 LTS but I cant get  it to work on 13.04
<diverdude> cfhowlett, ohhh okay
<mizifih> A1Recon: something I didn't noticed before, the DVI input makes image better on the TV
<ThinkT510> diverdude: dist-upgrade will upgrade those 4 packages
<mizifih> A1Recon: Doesn't matter it's windows or ubuntu
<diverdude> is that risk free?
<luis_> i need  help with epoptes
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<luis_> im using in a ltsp enviroment
<mizifih> A1Recon: thanks for your tip. And I have installed LIRC and my MCE remote "magically" start working. Looks like I'm all set
<diverdude> doing dist-upgrade now
<mizifih> later folks! carry on!
 * cfhowlett ... runs apt-get update && apt-get uprade && apt-get dist-upgrade every week with no progblems
<A1Recon> mizfih: K
<diverdude> cfhowlett, i still have BOOST_LIB_VERSION "1_46_1" :(
<diverdude> cfhowlett, i need 1.49
<diverdude> or newer
<lukecarrier> diverdude, look for a PPA then
<lucido> I simply can't download the 13.04 desktop amd64 iso from anywhere, it always stops at 99 percent
<A1Recon> mizifih: . is this your first time with ubuntu??
<lukecarrier> diverdude, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=boost
<diverdude> lukecarrier, well i actually afdded this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~jkeiren/+archive/ppa
<diverdude> lukecarrier, and did apt-get install libboost-dev-all but also did not help
<diverdude> lukecarrier, this is the libboost i have available: http://imagebin.org/256405
<diverdude> by tab-completion
<lukecarrier> diverdude, :s
<diverdude> lukecarrier, what could i be missing?
<A1Recon> mizifih: where did u get info about XBMC??
<lukecarrier> diverdude, check $ apt-cache search boost
<ThinkT510> A1Recon: he left about 10 mins ago
<lukecarrier> diverdude, you'll need some grepfu to get relevant lines, but I'm wondering if the package is libboost1.49 or sth
<diverdude> lukecarrier, that gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632274/
<anew> what was the command to search all files within a folder for some text ?
<lukecarrier> diverdude, line 146
<lukecarrier> diverdude, $ sudo apt-get install libboost1.49
<diverdude> ahhh 314mb
<diverdude> :D
<diverdude> 50% done now
<lukecarrier> diverdude, have fun
<diverdude> thats done now
<diverdude> lets see if it works
<udhayaraj> hi any body der
<diverdude> udhayaraj, oh yes everybody is here
<Belial> is there anyone using a patched nautilus 3.4.2 in 13.04?
<Belial> when i installed it i lost my quicklists in the launcher
<udhayaraj> hmm , can any one sa wt kid of chat is this
<diverdude> lukecarrier, version.hpp looks great now :) lemme check compile status :D
<ThinkT510> udhayaraj: ubuntu support channel
<diverdude> lukecarrier, halleluja - your my saviour man :)
<lukecarrier> diverdude, glad it works :)
<udhayaraj> hmm  super :)
<diverdude> lukecarrier, thanks
<lukecarrier> diverdude, yw
<nascentmind> Hi. When ubuntu starts it resets my cmos clock to 12:30 everytime.. Why is this? How can I fix this?
<luis_> i like  help with Epoptes
<luis_> Basically I cant view the clients any ideas?
<kimir> After upgrade from 12.10->13.04 I got only 1 workspace. How can I fix this?
<yeehi> Is there a package that monitors one's VPN connection and immediately halts traffic if the VPN connection is lost?
<Analisa> yeehi: if you loose the connection traffic will stop
<lukecarrier> Anyone know how to shut Skype's incessant static up? Every notification sound is garbled :/
<cerv0_> hello evrybody need help, I have an executable with the following permitions:
<cerv0_> -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 7411 mai    4 11:51 getuid
<cerv0_> and i'm having two user with the following id
<cerv0_> USER1{uid=1000(cerv0) gid=1000(cerv0) groups=1000(cerv0),
<cerv0_> 4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),124(sambashare)}
<cerv0_> USER2:uid=1001(testeur) gid=1001(testeur) groups=1001(testeur)
<FloodBot1> cerv0_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ctxmen> praise him
<cerv0_> sorry for flooding but realy need help
<lukecarrier> cerv0_, pastebin loves you
<cerv0_> lol yes i know
<cfhowlett> !paste|cerv0_,
<ubottu> cerv0_,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cerv0_> ok ok ok ok i got it
<cerv0_> you blame me it's ok but i hope i'll have an answer
<A1Recon> when i run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"   it says [sudo] password for user:    What  do I enter here
<ThinkT510> cerv0_: we haven't seen your question yet
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, the password you created for the first account
<Sagitt> where are icon resources in ubuntu?
<lukecarrier> Sagitt, /usr/share/icons
<cerv0_> ok ThinKT510 this is my question http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632321/
<anew> is there some special package i need to download in ubuntu to be able to upload images to my website ?
<A1Recon> cfhowlett: i am typing the password but nothing is being displayed as in the cursor stays where it is......
<lukecarrier> A1Recon, that's normal; it's a security feature
<cerv0_> ubottu http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632321/
<varun_> cerv0_, try "sudo adduser testeur cerv0"
<cerv0_> cfhowlett //paste.ubuntu.com/5632321/
<anew>  sudo apt-get install php-gd
<anew>  when i run this it says unable to locate package
<lukecarrier> anew, sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<cerv0_> varun Permission denied
<ory> hi everyone,
<ory> how can i create a really limited user account?
<koko_zk> join ubuntu
<varun_> cerv0_, did you try the adduser command? From which user account?
<ory> that cannot change wallpaper open settings
<ory> or do other things
<ctxmen> ubuntu is commercial fuck it has amazon link!! better use linux mint
<ory> like that
<cerv0_> varun i did it from cerv0
<petan> hi can someone help me fix my webcam
<cerv0_> it's the main account
<varun_> cerv0_, I see the problem. The file is owned by 'root'
<petan> it is integrated in laptop and since I reinstalled ubuntu it doesn't work
<Sagitt> how i can give an icon to a folder withouth the square around it?
<CiSense> hi just installed 13.04 - two basic questions: where should ppa packages be located? How can a shell script with execute perms inside that ppa folder be started without opening a terminal each time?
<cerv0_> varun yeah i'm the one who did it
<GodsFlaw> silly install question.
<varun_> Change its owner to cerv0_ with "sudo chown cerv0_ <the name of file>
<cerv0_> but normaly with those permition if cerv0 can execute the programm why not testeur
<GodsFlaw> will I have any problems with dule boot if I install ubuntu on a new drive.
<petan> ok, so if there was someone who can tell me how to fix webcam, please ping me, because this channel is hard to read
<varun_> cerv0_, because the current permissions of the file allow only the owner and the 'owner's group' to execute the file.
<cerv0_> you are not geting me my purpose is not to make testeur execute the program but it's to undestand how the permition on file is working
<cerv0_> <varun_> cerv0_, because the current permissions of the file allow only the owner and the 'owner's group' to execute the file.
<CiSense> petran hi, i'm trying to fix mine too .. did you read this? http://www.matthartley.com/webcam-drivers-for-ubuntu/
<cerv0_> but this is the problem
<ThinkT510> GodsFlaw: dual booting is easy and can be easier if you are using more than 1 harddrive
<cerv0_> normaly if it was only to owner who is able to execute the program why cerv0 to is able to do it
<cerv0_> and not testeur
<ttlt> why does dash application menue is so unstable???
<johnjohn1011> is there a decent gui to working with fstab?
<cerv0_> because cerv0 is not the owner of the file and he doesn't bellong to the group of the owner
<ThinkT510> johnjohn1011: its just a text file, you don't need a gui
<petan> CiSense my nick is petan, but I will read it, thanks
<betrayd> GodsFlaw: your problem will be like, how much/what size for media and data
<ThinkT510> !fstab | johnjohn1011
<ubottu> johnjohn1011: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<GodsFlaw> Thanks ThinkT510.
<GodsFlaw> installing new 256 ssd have windows on a 128.  Have other media drives ntfs for media but my understandig is ntfs can be mounted from ubuntu.
<ThinkT510> GodsFlaw: yes, ubuntu reads and writes ntfs just fine
<varun_> cerv0_, not sure, but I believe the membership of the adm group may be the reason here.
<petan> CiSense it isn't really helpful article :/ both commands don't work as the kernel modules aren't present in my system, also it's not usb camera
<Kurza> hello, does anyone know a PPA, source or something to get PHP 5.3.3 or PHP 5.4.x on ubuntu 10.04 LTS as a package, because I'm unable to build it from its source right now
<cerv0_> yeah this may be the reason
<johnjohn1011> ThinkT510: well I want to put another partition on my hard drive to mount instead of expanding my existing partiion.
<johnjohn1011> fstab looks tricky.
<cerv0_> varun_ but normaly when i add the bit set- uid  testeur should be able to execute the programm isn't it
<CiSense> petan, sorry about your nick ... well you now have more information, i have the modules and my cam doesn't work
<lucido> For the love of god, why can I only download 99 percent of the iso??? wget output: http://pastebin.com/xwy9WCdM
<varun_> cerv0_, If you can, try adding the second user to the adm group - "sudo adduser testeur adm". Haven't played with UIDs much, so not sure what you mean with that
<CiSense> lucido, maybe it's that evil 1% :)
<lucido> CiSense, I've tried everything
<caelan> Hello, I'm having a problem with the Audio in Ubuntu 13.04. Basically, when sound is playing, no matter what application, the volume level will randomly fluctuate every now and then, causing the sound to pop. I have watched the volume slider blink very quickly first hand. I am unsure of why this is happening. I have looked on Google, but gotten no definitive answer. Thanks, Caelan.
<betrayd>  lucido, run the chksum now
<betrayd> might be a 'no time to say goodbye' thing
<lucido> betrayd, it says it doesnt match
<lucido> file size is smaller too
<betrayd> well it did sound romantic there for a moment
<CiSense> lucido, how long did you wait for it to complete?
<cerv0_> varun thks
<cerv0_> but the problem is still there
<cfhowlett> lucido, garbage in, garbage out is still true
<cfhowlett> lucido, and use torrents to get the complete iso.
<lucido> CiSense, hours, on two machines, using aria, wget and firefoxs' built in dl manager, what garbage?
<lucido> cfhowlett, I cant use torrents on my connection, filtered
<petan> CiSense is there a way to recognize which camera I have and which driver I need?
<varun_> cerv0_, are you just trying to learn the basics or need something done?
<CiSense> lucido, can you ftp other binary files ok?
<lucido> CiSense, yes, for example the md5sum files
<lucido> tried multiple mirrors
<lucido> I'm in the twilight zone...
<cerv0_> varun_ i'm not trying to learn the basic i was doing a system programming in c on ubuntu and i faced this problem
<CiSense> lucido, as cfhowlett says use a torrent, i got my 13.04 iso thatway, no probs
<cfhowlett> lucido, take a laptop off campus.  go to a coffee shop and torrent that beast
<betrayd> lucido: try this get 2 files, first the ISO, then say the md5sum text, it will finish the iso
<betrayd> in one shot
<betrayd> not 2 separate attempts
<lucido> betrayd, what's the rationale?
<helmut_> hi
<betrayd> lucido it will still cut at the end, but not the important part
<betrayd> you already would have the ISO
<Xtreme> Hey Guys.
<Xtreme> i have a core  i5 processor.
<Xtreme> which has that turbo boost and all.
<Xtreme> currently i am using Ubuntu Ldxe.
<Xtreme> so
<FloodBot1> Xtreme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xtreme> 1) Is there any driver/app to enable turbo boost.
<CiSense> petran hook it up to a win box, also check that it's working
<Xtreme> oops
<akashj87> betrayd, wont a download manager help in these situations for lucido ?
<Xtreme> i got blocked by floodbot :(
<lucido> akashj87, no, I tried 3 of them
<betrayd> akashj87: sure, then he can use it to get 2 files
<Xtreme> Hey Guys. i have a core  i5 processor. which has that turbo boost and all. currently i am using Ubuntu Ldxe. so
<Xtreme> 1) Is there any driver/app to enable turbo boost. 2) is there any app where i can set the frequecy and
<betrayd> Xtreme: we saw it the first time
<varun_> lucido, why don't you try the torrent? Usually faster and integrity is guaranteed : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<Xtreme> betrayd.. opps sorry, i though i was blocked
<lucido> varun_, I cant use torrents, filtered
<cerv0_> varun : the bit set-uid is a specific permition gave by the owner of a program or file which allow temporary other users to execute the program him self no matter if they have permition or not
<cerv0_> this is where the problem is coming from
<akashj87> lucido, filtered as in ? you cant use even with encryption enabled ?
<cerv0_> normaly when i give the bitsuid to the executable every other users should be able to execute it but it's not the case
<cerv0_> ??
<michealPW> Hi, everybody!
<michealPW> Fiddle sticks! Installed XChat and logged in, forgot what I was going to ask haha :(
<varun_> cerv0_, I believe the last x in the file permission makes it 'world executable'?
<Xtreme> anyone?
<ThinkT510> michealPW: glad we could help :)
<betrayd> lol
<cerv0_> varun_ yes
<betrayd> senior moment
<michealPW> Oh yea! My Synaptics Trackpad.
<betrayd>  'Memory is usually the first to go'
<cerv0_> varun_ but the permition of bit set-uid is represent not by x but by s
<michealPW>  I customized my Xorg config by adding a copy of 50-synaptics.conf (/usr/ ... /xorg.conf.d/) and changing a whole bunch of settings using synclient to fiddle-around first, then copy-pasted the entire output of synclient -l into the config file (Edited for syntax) and viola!
<michealPW> Now I've got.. A touchpad with touch disabled, so I click to select.. Disabled all the right/left corner stuff. Then I lost 2 finger scrolling :(
<snowveil> I made a launcher for the game "Don't Starve" on my launcher panel, and it launches then immediately closes.  If I double click the executable in nautilus it works fine...any ideas? (ubuntu 12.04 64 bit)
<michealPW> Anyone know how to correct this? In the config, I do indeed have VerticalTwoFingerScroll=1, or whatever the property is. Yet still no scrolling :(
<varun_> cerv0_, where is the file located? Does the 2nd user even see or read it?
<michealPW> Synaptics is very confusing. Is anybody good with this config? It seems that turning certain settings on turn others off, regardless of how I approach this.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<michealPW> What I wanted is touch tapping disabled... I can't for the life of me type on the keyboard, even with palmdetect enabled, if touch is enabled. It always screws me up. So I disable it and instead like to Click all the way down, 'cause my TouchPad is *also* a ClickPad.
<cerv0_> varun_ the file location is /home/cerv0/getuid
<lucido> akashj87, seems not, tranmission has encryption enabled by default?
<michealPW> It's also multi-touch. How can I setup Synaptics like this? It seems to want to be one or the other... Either multi-touch with tap gestures... ClickPad with no gestures, etc.
<michealPW> :(
<A1Recon> keeping the start button pressed for a small amount of time brings on the Keyboard Shortcut List!! YAY!!
<cerv0_> varun_ it's an executable
<varun_> By permissions of the 2nd user, I don't think he can read the contents in cerv0_'s home. Can you 'ls' the file from that account?
<cerv0_> varun_http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632416/
<cerv0_> varun_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632416/
<michealPW> because of the umask, I find sharing files between ~/ directories clumsy on Linux. I'm sure it has to do with me being a linux newbie, though. I usually make a /storage directory and a new group called 'Storage' I add all the local users to on the system. Then set the group owner on /storage to 'Storage' and it's generally good to go. It's clumsy 'cause the umask marks everything local users create as username:username :\
<michealPW> So unless you set Others to read/write, effectively letting *anyone* write there, dunno how sharing is supposed to work with this umask :\
<caelan> Hello, I'm having a problem with the Audio in Ubuntu 13.04. Basically, when sound is playing, no matter what application, the volume level will randomly fluctuate every now and then, causing the sound to pop. I have watched the volume slider blink very quickly first hand. I am unsure of why this is happening. I have looked on Google, but gotten no definitive answer. Thanks, Caelan.
<varun_> cerv0_, that is from cerv0 account. What about the testeur account? Can he see the file in cerv0's home?
<Voltaire> JOIN #ghg
<michealPW> 2 questions: 1) How do I enable 2-finger scrolling *without* enabling Tap-Clicking? and 2) How do I enable 3 finger grab gesture? So that 3 fingers can move windows, select text etc.
<akashj87> lucido, no idea about transmission. normally encryption is not enabled by default. see http://www.transmissionbt.com/help/gtk/2.3x/html/preferences.html
<michealPW> I'm currently using Synaptics.
<akashj87> lucido, privacy section of that guide
<varun_> cerv0_, how about placing the file outside cerv0's home, in a directory which has permission 777, or 775?
<caelan> Anyone have any idea?
<cerv0_> varun_  cannot open the directory
<michealPW> It's odd.. I had 2 finger scrolling on and touch-clicking disabled... I installed the proprietary fglrx drivers and now 2 fingerScroll doesn't work.. What is the connection? :\
<cerv0_> varun_ ok let me try that one
<varun_> cerv0_, I'm sure that's the problem. The permissions on the file itself look all good to me.
<cerv0_> varun_ yeah you may be right just one second
<snowveil> I made a launcher for the game "Don't Starve" on my launcher panel, and it launches then immediately closes.  If I double click the executable in nautilus it works fine...any ideas? (ubuntu 12.04 64 bit)
<lucido> can someone please upload the last 7.1MB of the amd64 desktop iso (I'll give you the exact byte number)
<lucido> so I caoncatenate it
<varun_> elapsed ;) (one second..)
<pfcode> hello, I have a little problem, I can't change UEFI Boot Order by bcfg (Intel's UEFI Shell v2.0) and by efibootmgr. I tried to change BootNext variable and it worked. What may be the problem?
<michealPW> I can't believe how awesome this UEFI (ASUS NoteBook, K75DE) is..
<lucido> 7402868 bytes remaining
<michealPW> My EFI setup acts as the boot manager, in a way. LOL I can literally select either Windows Boot Loader or Ubuntu from the EFI Setup's Boot Order tab. How crazytown is that?!\
<michealPW> hehe!
<caelan> Can anyone help me? "Hello, I'm having a problem with the Audio in Ubuntu 13.04. Basically, when sound is playing, no matter what application, the volume level will randomly fluctuate every now and then, causing the sound to pop. I have watched the volume slider blink very quickly first hand. I am unsure of why this is happening. I have looked on Google, but gotten no definitive answer. Thanks, Caelan."
<pfcode> michealPW, it's not simple as should be
<pfcode> i have no method to change order in BIOS menu
<pfcode> (BIOS on UEFI ;p)
<minimec> michealPW: On my laptop with 13.04 I am able to use two finger scrolling without 'tap to click' enabled. I use easystroke mouse gestures with 'right click' fpr gesture initiation.
<the_drow> Hello I'm trying to login using my password. The screen blinks but it goes back to the login screen. The password is correct (and it doesn't report it is the wrong password). When I login from safemode and open the root console and type passwd myuser and type the a new password it says it can't lock /etc/shadow/.
<michealPW> pfcode: Yea, I agree man... It was a brutal process to get this system setup. The process 'caused a massive loss of data
<iconso> Hi
<michealPW> minimec: mm, that sounds interesting!
<caelan> the_drow, I have exactly the same problem a little while ago, I can't remember for the life of me what fixed it though.
<the_drow> I also tried to delete my password and the result was the same. "Can't lock /etc/shadow"
<pfcode> michealPW, i am able to do anything to not load GRUB manually every time i start my notebook
<the_drow> MY BROTHER PULLED THE PLUG ARGG.
<betrayd> the_drow: safemode won't matter here, its for other type of recovery
<lucido> is there anyone here who has this file ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso  ?
<michealPW> minimec: I'm new to laptops, so I'm still trying to find a system that works well for me. The MacBook Pro was very elegantly setup. 2 finger vertical and horizontal scrolling, 3 finger grab (Selecting text, moving windows) and 1 finger to move curser.. You can also click the entire pad down with 1 finger or 2 fingers.
<michealPW> Was so perfect, because you never get mis-interpreted gestures...
<the_drow> Should I attempt to delete it?
<caelan> I will ask one more time before I leave, because this problem is really annoying me now: "Hello, I'm having a problem with the Audio in Ubuntu 13.04. Basically, when sound is playing, no matter what application, the volume level will randomly fluctuate every now and then, causing the sound to pop. I have watched the volume slider blink very quickly first hand. I am unsure of why this is happening. I have looked on Google, but gotten no definitive answer.
<caelan> Thanks, Caelan."
<michealPW> 2 finger scroll, 3 finger grab I mean. With these touch gestures it accidently clicks things all the time when I'm dragging and just moving the cursor around the screen. Drives me bat-poop-crazy
<betrayd> the_drow: not while in safe mode, you may want to create anotehr user amd copy over critical data from that old one
<lez> What would be the best most compatible laser multifunction printer that I can buy for a Ubuntu system?
<the_drow> First I should probably check if shadow.lock exists and delete it
<lucido> caelan, do u have skype running?
<michealPW> caelan: Sorry, I'm not sure what could cause that. I've used Ubuntu 13.04 and Kubuntu 13.04 and the only audio problem I have is Skype.. Which I blame entirely on Microsoft.
<lucido> or a mic connected?
<varun_> lucido, I do have the file
<betrayd> the_drow: you can do more damage, why not cut your losses now
<minimec> michealPW: Well easystroke is probably not that confortable, but still rather interesting. Have a look at this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CagAEgXAAzA
<the_drow> betrayd: why? what could be the problem?
<caelan> Yes, I do. But the problem also happens when skype is not being running. I did think of that too.
<michealPW> minimec: I'll check it out, thx very much for the tip!
<lucido> varun_, thank god, do you know how to cut off the last 7402868 bytes?
<cerv0_> varun_ it's impossible to change the executable location
<cerv0_> i changed the owner into cerv0
<cerv0_> but nothing can be done
<michealPW> Wow!
<the_drow> ok, brb
<varun_> lucido, I downloaded via torrent ;)
<michealPW> That is so neat, minimec!
<minimec> michealPW: Once you have your configuratioin, you cannot live without it anymore... ;)
<varun_> cerv0_, then try adding the 2nd user to cerv0 group
<lucido> varun_, I need u to split it so that the second part is 7402868 byte and upload it somewhere so I can have a full iso
<caelan> I remember this also happening to me on the same computer a year ago. On another version of Ubuntu 12.04 I think. Or 11.10 either one.
<caelan> And I didn't use skype at all back then.
<lucido> varun_, I think the command is: split --bytes=823132160 path/to/iso  ./out
<lucido> then it will be the second out file that I need
<varun_> lucido, will try in a moment :), but are you sure the bits are downloaded in straight sequence?
<michealPW> caelan: I'm not sure. As I said, though, I've noticed extensive audio issues with Skype on Ubuntu 13.04 and Kubuntu 13.04. Have you tried rebooting the machine and ensuring Skype does *not* run, then testing the audio?
<lucido> varun_, pretty sure
<prjkt> hi.  I'm trying to 'image' a microsd card into a perfect copy onto a second one.  (it actually has two partitions that pop up in ubuntu when i put the card into the reader)
<michealPW> To see if it is not Skype wrecking the audio, giving false impression the entire system's audio is broken.
<prjkt> how could I do that?  Also I only have one reader so in between I would have to copy the image onto a usb drive
<lucido> caelan, ps aux|grep skype would do instead of a reboot
<caelan> I'd rather not reboot, but I will kill all running skype processes, would that work.
<michealPW> hehe lucido. Touche (y)
<michealPW> Me and my shoddy Windows-like advice hehe.
<caelan> Thanks!
<michealPW> sudo killall skype
<michealPW> ?
<caelan> Hmm, I just quit skype normally, and now it's saying skype: no process found, so I'm gussing the normal quit, did quit it.
<caelan> I will see how it goes. But I remember this happening without skype installed too
<michealPW> prjkt: I generally make images with dd. In a terminal, just type a command like this (man dd): dd if=/dev/sda5 of=~/Downloads/diskImage.iso
<michealPW> Where /dev/sda5 is the location of your sd card
<michealPW> It should work, you can create an image for each partition on the disk?
<varun_> lucido, looks like you gave me the full size. lol
<lucido> varun_, no way
<lucido> varun_, did that iso work, or was it checksummed?
<Neozonz> Can someone help me with ufw?
<michealPW> dd, split and openssl are the most handy utilities ever (giggle)
<lucido> varun_, sorry you're right
<Neozonz> I've got alot of ddos connections coming in from 54.232.*.*
<Neozonz> I've run the following command on ufw : ufw insert 1 deny from 54.232.0.0/24
<Neozonz> but i still see the connections in netstat
<michealPW> So many backup solutions from those simple yet awesome utilities
<varun_> lucido, I am continuously using it on a VM. And I "checked the disk for deffects" in the very first run.
<Neozonz> anyone?
<lucido> varun_, yes, I made a mistake, the value is 815729292
<MonkeyDust> !ufw | Neozonz start here
<ubottu> Neozonz start here: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<michealPW> Sorry Neozonz. I'm not familiar with ufw. If you wait, maybe somebody will be around that knows how to help.
<mguy> What's the fastest way to add a whole folder of true type fonts to my Ubuntu 13.04 system
<varun_> lucido, already did the maths, finished..
<Neozonz> :(
<MonkeyDust> mguy  add from where?
<mguy> /Downloads/Foobarfonts directory
<MonkeyDust> mguy  rsync is fast and flexible
<jakey> how do i convert.svg to gif and png to .gif?
<michealPW> jakey: I use GIMP.
<mguy> I selected them all in the file manager and clicked 'open in font viewer' but I don't get the 'add font button'
<varun_> lucido, compressed the 2nd part with p7zip, the file is now 1.5 MB, how do you wish me to upload it?
<michealPW> jakey: Maybe a huge, rocket-launcher of a solution for *that* problem, but it certainly will do it! :D
<A1Recon> is there a good text editor for editing code like HTML,CSS and jQuery??
<mguy> jakey: You can automate it with something like ImageMagick
<mguy> A1Recon: Sublime, Geany...
<jakey> michealPW, i find the gif quality sucks afterwards
<michealPW> A1Recon: I use BlueFish for HTML, CSS and JScript. Also checkout Geany.
<michealPW> Geany is awesome..
<ubuntu__> I  do not remember my login password. How I can recover my password
<caelan> Sublime Text 2 is god compared to Geany IMO.
<mguy> jakey: quality sucks as in?
<jakey> opeing a png in gimp and saving it as a gif
<mguy> jakey: Well GIF is 256 color for one
<michealPW> jakey: Ah, you'll have to play around with the Colour Depth and Resolution settings. If I recall, the colour depth is a huge factor in quality/size. I'm not an image expert, though. Just a web developer, I use GIMP to transcode and shrink images.
<mguy> And it's compressed
<A1Recon> michealPW: when I was in Win7 I used Notepad ++
<CrashOR>  /join #fataca
<lukecarrier> Sublime Text all the way
<mguy> 'up to 256 color' I shoud say
<michealPW> A1Recon: Indeed. BlueFish is better than Notepadd++ as it's built specifically for web-design/development.
<ubuntu__> Please help me  as I do not know my login password
<michealPW> A1Recon: Geany is vastly superior to Notepadd++ in that you can integrate compilers, debuggers even make into Geany, just by pointing Geany to their binaries and Geany will become much like a full-blown IDE.
<caelan> The thing is with Bluefish, sometimes when I'm really in the flow, I end up typing too fast for it, and it won't auto indent. This seems to be because there is a slight delay between the enter key down and the auto indent.
<ubuntu__> I do not know my login password how  I can recover it
<A1Recon> michealPW: Thanks. You see I am taking these course at codecademy.com , so I need this
<michealPW> ubuntu__: If you did not create a password recovery disk, you're kind of out of luck. You can download a very small boot-loader called KonBoot and use it to bypass the log-in screen, allowing you to reset the passwords.
<minimec> ubuntu__: boot the computer in recovery mode (left shift key) before the grub menu stsrts and drop to a root schell. then 'passwd yourusername'
<caelan> No other text editor I've seen does this.
<michealPW> KonBoot works for Windows, Linux and a bunch of other systems. It temporarily patches the kernel in memory, allowing the validation to silently succeed.
<th0r> is it that easy to learn how to break into a stolen linux system?
<A1Recon> th0r: Same question here.....
<michealPW> caelan: Jah, that's weird. I use Geany more than BlueFish, mainly out of habit. Geany is just so awesome (rofl)
<michealPW> KonBoot makes it trivial... KonBoot is the reason UEFI and SecureBoot exist.
<michealPW> It will defeat *any* Operating System like child's play.
<michealPW> It cheats...
<prjkt> michealPW:  can you help me a bit
<minimec> A1Recon: th0r: If no root password was set, it is that easy. Start in recovery mode and drop to a root shell.
<caelan> Yeah, passwords are really just so your mates don't get in and be stupid.
<th0r> minimec: you missed the point
<minimec> th0r: Did I?
<prjkt> michealPW: when I right-click in 'explorer' (ubuntu's version) to figure out where the files are mounted
<prjkt> I see they are all in /media
<prjkt> but the microsd card has two different names under /media
<michealPW> It boots the machine and modifies the kernel in memory, ripping out the actual routines that do the checks.. Breaking it, allowing any password to log-in to any account. It's handy for recovery.
<varun_> lucido, I think you got the file.
<prjkt> how can I dd the physical media, if it is mounted in two different partitions in /media?
<michealPW> I've fixed many a grandmother's Windows PC when they forgot their PW :P
<CKLMN> hey guys i need help  , i just installed the proprietory drivers and now unity is lost
<CKLMN> i cant even drag and drop the windows
<caelan> For which device, CKLMN?
<CKLMN> amd
<CKLMN> ubuntu 13.04
<michealPW> How did you install them?
<caelan> I use Nvidia, so I would't know.
<caelan> Sorry.
<CKLMN> :S
<michealPW> Oh goodness, nVidia? Nothing but nightmares in my nVidia experiences :(
<A1Recon> minimec: I typed in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to update and it asked for a [sudo] password. I never set a sudo password...
<michealPW> CKLMN: Did you install the proprietary AMD drivers from amd.com?
<|Slacker|> for some wicked reason, I'm unable to remove sources on my update config
<|Slacker|> any hints??
<CKLMN> yes
<michealPW> CKLMN: When the computer boots, does it throw you into a single-user command-prompt or does it just freeze at the Ubuntu splashscreen?
<lucido> varun_, thanks a bunch, I'll try it now!
<CKLMN> it doesnt freeze , im in right now
<minimec> A1Recon: The user you configured during initial install is a user with 'admin rights'. You could call it a 'sudoer' ... ;) Use the password of the user you configured during install..
<CKLMN> but unity is lost
<varun_> lucido, only if it works :D
<michealPW> Oh. I see, so it boots, you log-in and you just have a background picture and a cursor?
<michealPW> No Unit/Gnome-Shell ?
<CKLMN> yes
<michealPW> Oh that's not that bad then :P
<CKLMN> no tollbar
<michealPW> *thinks*
<CKLMN> *toolbar , no x - and maximize
<CKLMN> just the desktop with the icons
<caelan> Press CTRL+ALT+T and type into the terminal "unity" without the quotes. Any errors will show when it is starting.
<caelan> @CKLMN
<CKLMN> if i do that , then it just freezes
<CKLMN> and then i need to open new tty
<michealPW> Hrmm
<CKLMN> and startx
<caelan> Hmm, strange.
<CKLMN> i had this prob with 12.10 too , and i thought it would fix on 13.04
<CKLMN> but still the same
<michealPW> Can you open a term, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<michealPW> ?
<lucido> varun_, The md5sum is matching :)
<michealPW> Maybe you have to install pastebinit hehe
<betrayd>  startx doesn't call unity but your x session will be bare, that's why you're missing buttons
<A1Recon> minimec: I did that....but when i type the cursor does not move......my keyboard's fine though.....it just wont take my password. Any particular reason its working this way??
<varun_> lucido, That's great!! And I learned something new too... (split)
<betrayd> lucido was able to complete the ISO? Kewl!
<hylian> what other option besides unetbootin and usb-creator is there for making a live usb key? I want to put slax on a usb drive, but unetbootin fails everytime even if i format it to 32 bit and add flag boot.
<CKLMN> installing pastebin w8
<michealPW> Would you start unity with just the unity binary or with an init script, like lightdm?
<akashj87> varun_ and lucido : cool to know this stuff !
<davico_> hola !
<lucido> betrayd, yes, md5 doesn't lie ;)
<CKLMN> to start unity i tried unity in the command line
<varun_> :)
<michealPW> Hrmm
<betrayd> lucido: unless you messed with his sister =)
<CKLMN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5632533/
<|Slacker|> nevermind...I've just fixed it
<minimec> A1Recon: I can confirm that it works like that... and you probably don't want to display your password on the console...
<zvx10> hey guys! im thinking about switching to proprietary AMD driver for my videocard, because the free one doesnt work properly. So the question is do i need to uninstall the free driver in order to let the proprietary work?
<betrayd> CKLMN: not on a grpahical terminal?
<lucido> hehe
<ubuntu__> explain the easy method to recover the password for ubutu operating system for authentication
<minimec> A1Recon: th0r: If no root password was set, it is that easy. Start in recovery mode and drop to a root shell.
<CKLMN> im on a graphical
<betrayd> where did you type unity
<michealPW> Oh hey CKLMN..
<minimec> ubuntu__: boot the computer in recovery mode (left shift key) before the grub menu stsrts and drop to a root schell. then 'passwd yourusername'
<OerHeks> zvx10, no, just select your driver in additional drivers and reboot.
<michealPW> In a terminal type sudo amdconfig --initial
<davico_> Hi ! i have a problem, i want install SDL , i download package of the website and unpackage
<A1Recon> is sudo password and root password the same??
<the_drow> So I tried to add a user but it still says it can't lock /etc/shadow. There are no *.lock files.
<michealPW> I don't think you're even running with AMD's xorg.conf
<davico_> i type ./configure
<michealPW> I think you're running with no xorg.conf at all?
<CKLMN> yeah ichanged it to open source for a fix
<Iszak> Do I need to have both hard drives unmounted to use mdadm?
<michealPW> Oh I see
<CKLMN> but it didnt , even when the propretory was enabled same problem
<michealPW> Try to just delete it all together, the entire xorg.conf
<the_drow> I tried to mount my encrypted home folder from safe mode but it says it hasn't been loaded properly.
<betrayd> the_drow: sis you try it while in safe mode or recovery
<betrayd> did^
<the_drow> betrayd: YUP
<minimec> A1Recon: No. There can be multiple users with 'sudo' rights, but only one root account.
<caelan> lucido: OK, I just tried playing some music again with Skype completely closed, and the problem persists. And I forgot to say it pops sometimes too.
<the_drow> safe mode
<betrayd> the_drow: the disks are protected read only
<hylian> what other option besides unetbootin and usb-creator is there for making a live usb key? I waquit
<hylian> quit
<michealPW> CKLMN: I had good luck installing from the Ubuntu repos..
<the_drow> betrayd: Ok so what do I do?
<betrayd> the_drow: i was going to tell you but you had left
<betrayd> can you get into regular session isntead the_drow
<the_drow> betrayd: I used the safe mode once to delete my password and type a new one
<the_drow> betrayd: only guest session will log in
<michealPW> CKLMN: Here's what you can do: Completely delete your xorg.conf (sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf, rm -R /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/) and then install synaptic (sudo apt-get install synaptic) and then run synaptic, search for fglrx-updates
<CKLMN> this is so annoying ..
<michealPW> Install that package. fglrx-updates and fglrx-updates-dev.
<A1Recon> minimec: I type the login password(configured during install) --while the cursor does not move-- and hit enter... It says "Sorry, try again."
<michealPW> You'll also need build-essential, fakeroot, execstack I think, maybe synaptic will mark them all for you though I cant' remember.
<caelan> Also, while I'm here, does anyone know why this happens to me sometimes when booting: fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed. Then I reboot and everything is fine, then next time it happens again. (13.04)
<michealPW> Then let it install, open a terminal, type sudo amdconfig --initial one more time and cross your fingers and reboot :P
<CKLMN> rm: cannot remove ‘/etc/X11/xorg.conf’: No such file or directory
<lucido> caelan, which control is moving?
<zvx10> OerHeks, additional drivers? the thing is that i downloaded the driver from AMD's website (its not .deb) and i dont have unity installed, so im not sure how to configure it. is there an official deb for the prop driver?
<michealPW> Sometimes the fglrx in the Ubuntu repos will work when the one on AMD's website simply will not
<anew> how to search for a string inside a folder
<michealPW> CKLMN: Oh right, so you already got rid of it then? That's fine too :P
<CKLMN> hahaha , i didnt do anything ;p
<caelan> The "Output volume" control in Sound settings sometimes flickers. And at the same time it pops.
<caelan> lucido: ^
<OerHeks> zvx10, go into softwarecenter > sources > last [tab]  drivers. do not use the one from amd website, you won't get updates
<michealPW> CKLMN: That's weird! haha amdconfig should have created an xorg.conf file in your /etc/X11
<michealPW> Which instructs X to load the fglrx driver
<CKLMN> seems it didnt
<Guest83663> please explain the steps to recover the password of login
<varun_> anew, grep -R "string" <folder>
<michealPW> let me read your Xorg.0.log again haha just a second
<CKLMN> kk
<minimec> A1Recon: You have to be logged in as that user, you created first. Example: You configured user A1Recon during install... S o you have to login in a session as that user, and then use it with sudo rights on a console.
<anew> varun_ if i'm in the folder i want to search do i leave out <folder> ?
<zvx10> OerHeks, i dont have software center (long story short: i got an ubuntu server running with icewm)
<betrayd> michealPW: i think scan for ==
<varun_> anew, replace it with ./
<anew> thanks man
<varun_> :)
<michealPW> Oh right,
<A1Recon> minimec: i have logged in as A1Recon
<lucido> caelan, I'm not sure about the current ubuntu audio architecture but it's probably dbus based, you should find out what calls have to be made to change the volume and then run a monitor on it see whats messing with it
<Guest83663> I do not know my password for authentication
<OerHeks> zvx10, can't help you there with icewm
<michealPW> So you're running totaly without a xorg.conf, except the few in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, which sets up your Touchpad and stuff. So that's good! You should be able to just install synaptic, use it to install fglrx-updates and then in a terminal run sudo amdconfig --initial
<A1Recon> Guest83663: its the same as the current user's login password
<caelan> lucido: So, how would I do that?
<bigbadben> Ok so I have traced my kernel panic to my usb bluetooth device, it is a cambridge silicon usb dongle. I can connect to my bluetooth mouse then when I restart the computer I get a kernel panic, what could be causing this it does not happen when I am snycing the mouse with my archLinux machine
<CKLMN> mok i will try
<michealPW> Reboot and you *should* be running the AMD drivers. However, your Xorg.0.log says you have an Intel Integrated Graphics chip? Are you using a core i# ? Like core i5 or core i7?
<CKLMN> i have i7
<lucido> caelan, don't know, first find out the mechanisms invoolving changing the volume, if it's RPC or something else, then go from there, google it up
<CKLMN> cpu:i7
<CKLMN> gpu:amd radeon 6900 or 6700
<michealPW> So you have a corei7 *and* a Radeon 6000 series?
<CKLMN> yes
<zvx10> OerHeks, the winmanager doesnt matter, all i need is to get the prop driver running, could find it in the repository, do you know if i can install it thru apt-get?
<michealPW> Interesting combination. Can you go into your BIOS and disable the Intel GPU?
<lucido> caelan, I think is pulseaudio on top of alsa?
<minimec> A1Recon: I don not know, if you are make fun of me or not, as you gave Guest83663 the same answer I gave you... ;) If you do so, I don't think it's funny, as we all try to give a hand to people...
<CKLMN> my gpu is dual
<davico_> Hola alguien habla español?
<CKLMN> on windows has options to
<CKLMN> change
<davico_> no soy muy bueno en el ingles
<the_drow> betrayd: so how do I resolve this issue?
<mamed> hello. i have upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 lts and i cannot hear sound from my hdmi soun driver i have tried some solutions like pulse audio , adding a52.conf file but it did not work
<CKLMN> between 2 states
<caelan> lucido: I know it uses ALSA, but I'm not sure about Pulse Audio.
<michealPW> If you can do that, hehe, I think it will make everything so much simpler for you. I see in your xorg log, the Intel graphics drivers are being loaded. This maybe why fglrx cannot load. On Linux multi-GPUs when the GPUs are not the same is brutual, in my experience. Maybe somebody else here knows how to help.
<davico_> hola a todos!!!
<michealPW> I have gotten nothing but horrible, horrible experiences though. Intel+nVidia and Intel+AMD.
<mamed> in alsamixer s/pid is mute
<davico_> jaja holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<michealPW> At the end of the day, the Intel graphics chips are complete garbage...
<michealPW> LOL.
<michealPW> You lose nothing by disabling them.
<CKLMN> so i need to disable from bios ?
<th0r> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<michealPW> No, but with my limited knowledge that would make it very easy for you..
<michealPW> To disable the Intel IGP and just run the AMD Radeon GPU. Will save battery power and make the system much more stable.
<mamed> michealPW, i only hear analog output when i set the digital dhmi i hear nothig
<CKLMN> ok i wil try now and get back if it wont fix
<michealPW> Well wait
<betrayd> the_drow: http://is.gd/xt9k7M
<michealPW> Actually yea. Without a xorg.conf, if you disable the Intel GPU it should automatically see the Radeon and load the open source Gallium drivers (Spelling?)
<davico_> hola
<betrayd> the_drow: not in safe mode/recovery
<michealPW> That should get you booted to Unity, allowing you to easily install the AMD fglrx drivers to get full potential out of the Radeon gpu. Again.. This isn't ideal, I know..
<CKLMN> ok thnx , i will try and get back if doesnt fix
<the_drow> then how?
<michealPW> But maybe somebody else knows a better solution.
<betrayd> the link above the_drow
<the_drow> betrayd: I can't log in to my own account and I can't do it from a guest account. There are no other accounts.
<betrayd> the_drow: there is *ALWAYS sudo read the link
<A1Recon> minimec: I am not making fun of u. I have installed a few softwares from software center so i know......but as far as my problem goes, I'm simply asking "Why the cursor wont move" and "even when i type in the password (while the cursor does not move) and hit enter. Why does it say Sorry try again?" Peace out...I'm not making fun of you.
<the_drow> betrayd: but you can't use it from a guest account no?
<michealPW> I know with Intel+nVidia you can install something called Bumblebee. I personally had no luck with my MacBook (Core i7 + nVidia) using Bumblebee, though. I had to give up and just disable the damned intel chip ultimately, LOL. Only way I could get the kernel to stop panicing :\
<betrayd> you may need to give root a password...
<betrayd> and log him in
<betrayd> root i mean
<the_drow> betrayd: How do I do it from the guest account?
<lucido> caelan, I think I remember seeing something similar being a driver issue
<the_drow> betrayd: Or should I attempt to do so from safe mode? (It probably won't work)
<caelan> lucido: OK, I'm just trying to monitor the dbus messages with dbus-monitor.
<A1Recon> minimec: you there??
<minimec> A1Recon: Ok. The cursor is not moving per default, so don't worry.
<davico_> hi to everybody!
<betrayd> the_drow: can you get to a virtaul console and see a login prompt there ctl-alt-f1 thru f7
<davico_> help with SDL , please!
<w4rl0ckx> hello
<the_drow> betrayd: virtual console?
<minimec> A1Recon: Yes I am here. ;) As for the wrong password. Did you accidently activate the 'caps lock' key?
<ubuntu__> I do not know login password for authentication
<betrayd> yes, command line ctl-alt-f1
<betrayd> up to f7
<the_drow> betrayd: should I boot normally and click ctrl+alt+f1?
<betrayd> no try it now (even safe mode)
<w4rl0ckx> nop ctrl+alt+f7
<anev> if i was to install an older version of ubuntu, is it easy to upgrade to 13.04?
<w4rl0ckx> yep
<anev> thx
<davico_> how install SDL in xubuntu?
<the_drow> betrayd: what do you mean up to f7?
<betrayd> pick any
<the_drow> betrayd: ok, anything else?
<w4rl0ckx> it s key  combo
<betrayd> theres like 7 i think
<betrayd> avaiable
<w4rl0ckx> f7 my bro
<betrayd> ok thanks w4rl0ckx
<jhutchins_wk> Six.
<betrayd> lol my math is shot
<A1Recon> minimec: No caps but I somehow got the password wrong I suppose (alphanumeric with a bunch of special characters) so the command is being executed.... Thanks for your help!!
<minimec> anev: 12.10 -> 13.04 = easy; otherwise 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04. You have to upgrade following the releases.
<the_drow> betrayd: ok, anything else before I reboot?
<jhutchins_wk> 7 is X
<minimec> A1Recon: No problem.
<betrayd> no the_drow restate your prob here, some guys might know a better way
<betrayd> mine's one, to add a user and start afresh
<the_drow> I'm trying to log in with the correct password. The screen blinks and goes back to the login screen (it even deactivates numlock again). I can log in from the guest account correctly. When I try do change the password/delete/add a new user from safe mode it says that it can't lock /etc/shadow. There are no lock files to delete. I checked.
<the_drow> I also can't mount my encrypted home folder from safe mode so I can recover my most important documents. It says it hasn't been loaded correctly.
<jayzio> !ops the_drow
<jhutchins_wk> the_drow: permissions on your home directory or files within it may be incorrect.
<jayzio> !fi | jhutchins_wk
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<the_drow> jayzio: How do I check thay?
<minimec> the_drow: That sounds like having an old .Xauthority file in your /home/yourusername
<harris> the update information is outdated
<the_drow> minimec: But I can't delete it since the home folder is encrypted.
<harris> error
<robottinosino> how can i, reliably and programmatically, determine whether my bash script is indeed running on an ubuntu host?
<minimec> the_drow: Can you login on console?
<the_drow> minimec: I haven't tried yet. I didn't know it was possible with X11.
<jhutchins_wk> Atually, the_drow looks like his encryption messed up on him.
<caelan> lucido: I've realised something, when I start playing music and shake one the open windows, the volume crackles and pops.
<the_drow> I'll try and let you guys know in a sec
<minimec> the_drow: <ctrl><alt>F1
<caelan> *the sound crackles and pops
<the_drow> jhutchins_wk: oh that's bad :/
<the_drow> minimec: lemme login using console first
<the_drow> brb
<minimec> the_drow: <ctrl><alt>F7 ot <alt>F7 to switch back.
<lucido> caelan, thats EM interference
<harris> the update information is outdated
<DJones> !details | harris
<ubottu> harris: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<caelan> Does anyone else have any clue what's going on? Basically, my sound is cracking and popping when playing music. But i've noticed it does this when I do something on the computer, like for instance, shake around one of the open windows. Or start reloading a page in Chrome. I've had the problem since day one with ubuntu, (11.10 and onwards). Thanks.
<harris> i have a red error triangle
<caelan> And this doesn't happen on windows.
<michealPW> That is the weirdest thing I've ever heard of, caelan.
<caelan> lucido: I don't mean an actual window, I mean a window on the computer.
<michealPW> I think it must certainly be a firmware/driver issue in Linux. No idea where to start to track it down, though :\
<caelan> I know, this is strange, it's always happened to me when using Ubuntu, but this doesn't happen with Windows 7.
<johnjohn1011> caelan, are they powered by usb?
<hirru27> hi guys, have you tried any cloning software for ubuntu 10.04lts?
<caelan> No, it's from the jack socket in the back of the PC.
<caelan> Going into my PC speakers.
<michealPW> The unfortunate thing is, Windows 7 gets custom firmware and drivers made by the manufacturers... Most drivers and firmware on Linux are developed by volunteers :\
<lucido> caelan, check the hardware id with lspci and google it in conjunction with the audio driver module name
<caelan> And I've also tried it with my main stereo, it happens there too.
<johnjohn1011> speakers are usb powered or using power cord?
<caelan> They are using a power cord into the plug socket extension which is plugged into the wall outlet.
<michealPW> Have you tried playing with the jack it's plugged into? Some mainboards/soundcards have different output jacks, like analog, digital etc.
<michealPW> :
<michealPW> :/
<caelan> Hmm, I will try that Micheal.
<michealPW> I haven't had any audio issues since the days of switching to PulseAudio *shudders*
<BluesKaj> mamed, here's the patch for your hdmi audio issue , but make sure your graphics driver is also up to date.
<robottinosino> i know of no better way than cat /etc/issue.. do people here know of a superior system?
<johnjohn1011> i had the same popping crackling and once i bought new speakers issue went away
<caelan> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40) That is what comes up for lspci.
<BluesKaj> mamed, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+build/4502367
<mamed> Blue1, i updated my system a few minutes ago
<mamed> BluesKaj, thank you so much i will try this
<ger-banane> can someone help me? i have no start bar
<michealPW> Weird that it says both AMD and Intel in that name LMAO!
<Enemtee> now the classic question, skype for ubuntu 13.04 64 bit :-) how can i get it working, i've tried many things, but nothing works yet
<michealPW> Enemtee: Install it using the webupd8team PPA, I think it is. That works fine for me, no need to fix any bugs.
<michealPW> The one on the Skype.com website has a bug, you have to do something first in order for it to not segfault when you try and run it.
<Enemtee> michealPW: Will try, just add the ppa and then do a sudo apt-get install skype?
<mamed> yes skype has some bugs. when i start a video call on skype i log out
<michealPW> Enemtee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<johnjohn1011> so skype for 64 bit ubuntu works great now?
<michealPW> Enemtee: Even with that working Skype from that Canonical ppa... My Skype's audio is distorted and crackly.
<mamed> i dont know i use 32 bit i think cos my system is 32 bit
<michealPW> It's horribly annoying. Other than that, it works fine.
<michealPW> There is no Skype 64-bit guys.
<wdonkey> hello! on 13.04, login in in gnome (not unity) theres a bottom bar that appears when i get my mouse down there, how is this bar called and how do i disable it ??
<michealPW> It's all 32-bit. You need to install the 32-bit libs.
<caelan> michealPW: I only have the 7.1 analogue out, and the SPDIF out on the back of my mobo.
<SonikkuAmerica> wdonkey: (Try #ubuntu-gnome)
<caelan> I don't have an SPDIF cable nor a receiver that can use it.
<cemycc> I was searching on internet hope to find an aswer, I want to install ubuntu 13.03 on my home pc but I want to install it with software raid.
<michealPW> caelan: Hrmm! Interesting..
<Enemtee> i have installed different 32-bit libraries, but i will get skype from the webupd8-ppa
<cemycc> Is software raid available on the install ?
<lucido> do you have a good sensible "first things to do after install" link? codecs and such
<caelan> So, again, this happens when I move a window or reload a tab or something else that requires processing.
<cemycc> Or I need to use the manual method with mdadm ?
<cemycc> 13.04*
<michealPW> Oh, it's not even in a ppa. It's in the Partners repo. All you have to do is add the 32-bit architecture to dpkg, so that it can see it:
<michealPW> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<michealPW> Then a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype will get it.
<caelan> So, any more ideas people? "Does anyone else have any clue what's going on? Basically, my sound is cracking and popping when playing music. But i've noticed it does this when I do something on the computer, like for instance, shake around one of the open windows. Or start reloading a page in Chrome. I've had the problem since day one with ubuntu, (11.10 and onwards). Thanks."
<nanashiRei> just curiousity: What would you chose ubuntu for, over other distros? (Server)
<caelan> I'm getting kind of desperate now! :p
<michealPW> Sorry caelan. That's weird, I'm out of ideas accept obvious, generic troubleshooting advice (Which would not apply, since it works perfectly fine in Windows. Must be software related.)
<caelan> Yes, I know it's software related. And I've always had this problem with Ubuntu since I first started using it. It's really annoying.
<kimir> Wallpaper compiz plugin makes all my desktop icons disappear. How can I fix that?
<SonikkuAmerica> caelan: I assume this is PulseAudio?
<michealPW> nanashiRei: I choose Ubuntu over other distros because it is the widest supported distro right no. time is everything. (Example: www.skype.com, www.adobe.com have Ubuntu listed as a supported platform and so do the major driver manufacturers like Intel, nVidia and AMD)
<caelan> SonikkuAmerica: How do I find out whether I'm using PulseAudio or not?
<cemycc> Anyone have any clue if the installer from Ubuntu 13.04 have support for software raid ?
<michealPW> nanashiRei: More importantly, though.. I choose Ubuntu because time is money. It's the most robust, ready-to-work distro I've found so far. Just boot it and get to work. Sometimes putting in the odd proprietary driver is required, but meh.
<nanashiRei> michealPW: thanks, that counts the first not fanboyish anwer i got :)
<doc-donkey> did you guys see my previous msgs ?
<SonikkuAmerica> caelan: What version of Ubuntu do you have, and did you change any sound settings?
<nanashiRei> I saw that AWS uses either CentOS (amazon linux) or ubuntu and was confused like shit
<doc-donkey> im having lag problems
<compdoc> caelan, Ive had to install these drivers for AMD sound issues. read this and try to do the steps. I might be able to guide you through it  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<caelan> 13.04 No, I didn't change any settings.
<nanashiRei> because the net is all "DEBIAN YOU FAGGOT!" :)
<michealPW> nanashiRei: Well, CentOS literally stands for Community Enterprise Operating System. It's exactly what it claims to be, as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> caelan: You have PulseAudio then...
<michealPW> nanashiRei: Based on RedHat and meant for large enterprises, such as those, would opt for RedHat. CentOS, iunno why they would pick that since it's RedHat without support LOL.
<nanashiRei> xD
<nanashiRei> Well REHL based, is the keyword.
<michealPW> Indeed :P
<SonikkuAmerica> *RHEL
<pentester> hiiiiiiiii i am arya
<nanashiRei> But yes, why would amazon NOT TAKE SUPPORT ... kinda obvious :D
<michealPW> I like CentOS. It's very nice. It's similar to Debian in that it's rock-solid... Which means it's old.
<michealPW> Th whole software stack in Debian Stable or CentOS/RHEL is very old.
<michealPW> You're talking GNOME 2, Linux 2.6, etc. etc...
<michealPW> WINE v1.0 (rofl)
<nanashiRei> No in all seriousness.. what you just said...
<nanashiRei> o_o
<michealPW> GCC 4.2 and libgtk prior to 2.8 which means you're locked...
<betrayd> GNOME 2 eh maybe thats good then...
<michealPW> You cannot build anything, as libgtk on your system will conflict
<pentester> can u please tell me red hat is a secure os
<nanashiRei> Debian always amazed me in cases of security and god damn stability
<michealPW> With the new libgtk software. Enterprises like this, though..
<michealPW> They're not into bleeding edge, they're into rock-solid and secure ;)
<OerHeks> please watch your language, nanashiRei
<nanashiRei> Makes it even harder to choose
<SonikkuAmerica> betrayd: You can forget about GNOME 2.
<nanashiRei> OerHeks: watch what you read :)
<caelan> OK, I just installed this driver, not rebooting, be back in a min.
<cemycc> So, anyone know if ubuntu 13.04 have software raid on install ? :)
<AxoX> hello
<AxoX> salut
<michealPW> betrayed: Not if you're into compiling modern software, though. Having a GNOME 2 stack locks you out of compiling new software... Unless you're down to recompile your entire stack, including the libc libraries and GCC itself (rofl)
<michealPW> Which, I mean c'mon.. That's crazytalk.
<AxoX> french ?
<michealPW> You might aswell be running Gentoo, zing!
<michealPW> Although Gentee.. You have emerge.. In THAT scenerio, you have nothing.
<michealPW> You're entirely on your own.
<michealPW> Gentoo**
<OerHeks> !fr | AxoX
<ubottu> AxoX: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cato_> I have no sound since upgrading to 13.04. Tried removing, reinstalling, and force-reloading alsa and pulseaudio. Sound card is in the Sound settings panel. It's not muted in alsamixer. any ideas?
<AxoX> ubottu y apas de français
<ubottu> AxoX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onr> cato_: what's your soundcard model?
<nanashiRei> essayer # ubuntu-fr pour le soutien :s
<the_drow> You guys will be suprised to know that the only thing that was wrong somehow I mistakenly echoed a command to the .profile file. I have no idea how that happend exactly.
<the_drow> Once I removed it, everything worked just fine.
<michealPW> hehe the_drow. Nice!
<michealPW> I love those kinds of problems ;)
<betrayd> the_drow: nice, and simple cant get better than that
<the_drow> michealPW: I swear I didn't do it.
<betrayd> tell that to the cops =)
<cato_> onr: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic]
<betrayd> or are you rehearsing the_drow
<Killers> http://itchat-gratuit.fr/flashirc/ :$
<shortstraw8> I keep getting a promt to run a libreoffice plugin but it then says no plugin found. I am sick of jumping back and forth from desktop to laptop for school. I have checked on the software center where I installed it from and everything but clipart and turkish spellcheck is on. running 12.04 using chrome. any ideas?
<cato_> onr: I'm on a mid-2011 macbook air
<caelan> No, the problem still occurs.
<michealPW> Oh god.. MacBook :(
<nanashiRei> "I have an iPhone can i please install Windows on it?" :D *smurks badly much*
<l0rd_r4v3n> ls
<the_drow> Now, I have three more minor problems. When I logged in using the shell it said that a new ubuntu version is available (13.04). However I have it installed already and when I type do-release-upgrade it says that there are no new releases.
<michealPW> I sold my MacBook Pro and got a real laptop by ASUS, with AMD hardware in it.
<michealPW> Piece of crap MBP.
<MonkeyDust> cato_  that's a tiny detail you didn't mention
<the_drow> What the hell went wrong there? :P
<SonikkuAmerica> the_drow: You probably have a mixed system somewhere... try [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade ]
<caelan> So, any more ideas? "Does anyone else have any clue what's going on? Basically, my sound is cracking and popping when playing music. But i've noticed it does this when I do something on the computer, like for instance, shake around one of the open windows. Or start reloading a page in Chrome. I've had the problem since day one with ubuntu, (11.10 and onwards). Thanks."
<michealPW> cato_: It's not impossible, but I will warn you that you are in for a very, very steep climb up a very tall mountain, if your MacBook Air is anything like my MacBook Pro was.
<OerHeks> cato_,  did it work before? no solution in the mactel pages?
<cato_> MonkeyDust: It's a pretty common Intel sound card, no?
<cato_> OerHeks: it worked great in 12.10 right out of the box
<Killers> http://itchat-gratuit.fr/flashirc/ :$
<betrayd> caelan: do pops/nosie occur with just the PC speaker (no jack)
<betrayd> noise^
<sirkhctiw> can someone help me with getting my opimus gt540m working with bumblebee
<ptero_> hello, i've installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on virtualbox yesterday. everything was fine, but overnight i've got ram shortage on the host. so i switched do console and told VBoxManage to save-state. however, the snapshot became corrupted and i had to discard it (which means simple poweroff for the machine). after that it refused to start, i'm getting the splashscreen with 5 red dots and nothing more. i booted from the cd and ran boot-repair after 
<sirkhctiw> ?
<caelan> As I said before, I tried it on my main stereo setup too, the problem persists.
<gavinguo> hi all, if there is any method to build kernel without rebuilding the kernel every time if I just modified a file. Currently, I build the ubuntu kernel using command like "fakeroot debian/rules clean binary-generic"
<michealPW> cato_: Oh really?! Wow you're lucky man! I fought with my MacBook Pro and every distribution of Linux I have, including the nightly build of 13.04. No luck. Ended up selling it :\
<makara> how can I make a desktop shortcut to a bash script?
<betrayd> caelan just the PC speaker
<caelan> And the fact that it only happens when I do something on the computer also says it's not the speakers.
<MonkeyDust> gavinguo  #ubuntu-kernel
<michealPW> makara: A .desktop file.
<caelan> Oh, you mean the internal PC speaker?
<michealPW> makara: Set Terminal=true
<betrayd> caelan: yes
<ubuntu__> I do not remember my password how I can recover it. It needs for authentication
<michealPW> I think, is the property.
<cato_> michaelPW: the macbook air was fully supported in 12.10, which is why i was so shocked that 13.04 broke the audio
<caelan> OK, I will have a go.
<michealPW> If you google .desktop files, you'll find the OpenDesktop page about them. They're very good to learn, very simple.
<the_drow> Second the IRC online account keeps unauthorizing itself. When I click grant access I get a tooltip that says that applications cannot use this online account anymore. Please grant access...
<michealPW> Everything is a .desktop file (rofl)
<michealPW> cato_: That's weird! I agree.
<ubuntu__> I do not remember the password of ubuntu login
<betrayd> but you're ubuntu__ !
<caelan> OK, How do I make it use the internal PC speaker?
<mamed> BluesKaj, it did not work : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+build/4502367
<michealPW> cato_: Could you just run 12.10? Personally I can't even see much of a difference between this 13.04 and my 12.10 haha.
<michealPW> cato_: I know, not an elegant solution...
<cato_> michaelPW: i don't think downgrading is that simple
<michealPW> It wont be
<makara> michealPW, thanks!
<ubuntu__> I am having ubuntu 12.4 but I do not know the password of my login. It needs me for authentication of every software
<michealPW> You'll have to replace your 13.04 with 12.10 :\
<sirkhctiw> Does anyone know anything about getting optimus working with 13.04? I keep breaking my system when I install bumblebee.
<the_drow> SonikkuAmerica: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded...
<betrayd> caelan: hmm, if you unplug the jack should be default output but irecall you mentioned pulse...
<umib0zu> anyone here savvy on ubuntu virtual machines? mine seems to not be able to connect to the internet and I can't seem to figure out why. not sure if this is the best place to ask but I figured it would be worth a try
<compdoc> umib0zu, is it kvm?
<MonkeyDust> umib0zu  change the network setting to 'bridged'
<johnjohn1011> going to move my home to a new partition.  I should be able to use the same home in dual boot 12.04 and 13.04 system, correct?
<ubuntu__> how i can recover the password of my ubuntu login
<betrayd> johnjohn1011: watchyour /etc/fstab
<michealPW> johnjohn1011: Uhh, Iunno if that is correct.
<the_drow> ubuntu__: Just create a new one...
<MonkeyDust> johnjohn1011  /home contains config files and folders, it may be conflicting
<the_drow> ubuntu__: passwd youruser
<umib0zu> compdoc, kvm is a filetype right? no its an ova
<zoktar> Is there a way to automatically run a test compile on the side of regular apt-get installs (if it has a source), just to see if it "recompiles" on my system?
<johnjohn1011> should i create a home1204 and a home1304 folder?
<the_drow> ubuntu__: it will ask you for the new password. make sure you are root.
<minimec> ubuntu__: I told you the solution. boot the machine in 'recovery mode', drop to a root shell. then change the password...
<michealPW> johnjohn1011: Most, if not all configuration files are stored in your home directory. Moving the whole home folder over will also move these configuration files over, things that are just not transferable from 12.04 to 13.04. That's a big leap.
<compdoc> umib0zu, no, there are several VM packages you could be using: virtualbox, qeum-kvm, vmware and others
<michealPW> zoktar: I think there's a build-deps or build-dependencies command you can do
<michealPW> mm, I can't remember what it is.
<johnjohn1011> i really want to test 13.04 before i use it full time
<harris> anyone play clash of clans
<compdoc> 'ubuntu virtual machines' isnt telling me much
<umib0zu> compdoc oh. sorry. its virtualbox
<johnjohn1011> too many horror stories from what i read here.
<CiSense>  (13.04) -  where should ppa packages be located in the file system?
<michealPW> johnjohn1011: Oh, that's simple enough. Download and burn a copy of the Ubuntu 12.03 LiveDVD.
<michealPW> johnjohn1011: That way, you can start your computer from the LiveDVD and test it out on your computer, without making any physical changes to your computer (y)
<michealPW> CiSense: PPA "packages" aren't really "packages" per se, as far as I know. They're just an easy way to add entries into your /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnjohn1011> livecd doesn't have the latest updates nor the items i need to check out
<michealPW> I think that's the name/path of that file. It's your apt repositories list, your sources list.
<michealPW> johnjohn1011: Hypothetically speaking, you can boot the liveDVD and install whatever packages you want to test out...
<CiSense> michealPW, hi, i mean where should a package be moved to after downloading and unpacking?
<michealPW> CiSense: Do you mean a .deb file? What do you mean by package?
<michealPW> CiSense: If it's a .tar.gz, .tar.bz archive, you can unpack it pretty much anywhere. Try creating a ~/src folder and put it there. (The ~/ means your home folder)
<michealPW> CiSense: If it's a .tar.gz or the like, it's an archive of the program's source code. You'll have to compile it after unpacking it. Just unpack it and read the included README or INSTALL files.
<CiSense> michealPW, i mean after unpacking so the shell script can be executed
<ubuntu> its asking me root password..and that too i didn't know
<Guest62770> whenever i try to install and software in ubuntu they are asking me authentication password that i didn't know at all...can you please tell me the way to recover my earlier password or to set new password...please explain in procedure if you can
<minimec> Guest62770: That is strange, as normally, there is no root password defined by default. If you just hit the <enter> key?
<CiSense> michealPW, it's a folder containing the binaries and data
<Aaruni> Guest62770: its usually the password you have set on your User Account
<MonkeyDust> Guest62770  try the password you use to login
<[JethroDawnfine]> minimec: I think it's not asking for root password, but user password, isn't it?
<Aaruni> [JethroDawnfine]: if there is only one user, then the root password and user password are same, no ?
<minimec> [JethroDawnfine]: He cannot remamber his user password, because he has autolgin enabled...
<Guest62770> can anyone help please...i didn't know any of the password of any type ...its damn urgent
<michealPW> CiSense: Oh, in that case there should still be a README or INSTALL. Typicall you want to put the binary in /usr/bin, make sure it has the execute permission (sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/binary)
<michealPW> Then move the icon into /usr/share/pixmaps, the .desktop shortcut file into /usr/share/applications
<CiSense> michealPW, ah thank you!
<DaVinciIT> hi all. I would like to write an ip address on Nautilius to access to a Windows Server (e.g. \\192.168.0.10\sharedFodler\
<DaVinciIT> how to ? thank you
<MonkeyDust> Guest62770  try to remember the password you invented to login
<michealPW> And double-check that the .desktop file actually points to the proper filenames. Skype, for example, does not put in the right icon filenames (Silly)
<[JethroDawnfine]> root password is not the same as user password unless he has set it
<michealPW> Also most data like avatars, sounds etc. you can make a directory in /usr/share/, for example: sudo mkdir /usr/share/skype
<michealPW> Then cp all that stuff there: sudo cp -R ./avatars /usr/share/skype/
<streulma> Hi someone use Ubuntu on a Mac?
<michealPW> Sorry, just using Skype since it's the last thing I manually installed LOL fresh in my memory :P
<deadweasel> howdy folks!  I'm trying to determine how 12.04 x64 handles sound?  pulseaudio --check returns nothing...
<Aaruni> Guest62770: if you are the only user on the system, then try to remember the password you set when installing Ubuntu. If there is another admin user, he can reset your password for you (and its probably the admin password which Ubuntu is asking)
<streulma> I find 13.04 not stable
<Aaruni> streulma: you can use VMs
<MonkeyDust> streulma  if you prefer an earlier release: backup and reinstall that older release
<akashj87> any print to pdf option in ubuntu ? like acrobat professional in windows
<MonkeyDust> akashj87  in whàt?
<MonkeyDust> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<anev> just installed 13.04 but under sound all i see is a dummy device
<Aaruni> akashj87: you can print, and then in the printer select, choose save to file
<michealPW> streulma: Ubuintu 13.04 is the latest, bleeding edge version. It has all the latest software available.
<michealPW> streulma: If you want rock-solid stability and security, you should probably pick Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. LTS is Long-Term Support. This will be supported all the way up to 2017.
<michealPW> Rock sold ;)
<anev> checking lspic i can see the audio device: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<anev> lspci*
<compdoc> caelan, after install the 3 files with the command:  sudo dpkg -i <file name>    , I had to:  run sudo apt-get -f install, then install them again:   sudo dpkg -i <file name>
<CiSense> michealPW, ok now the folder is in /usr/bin and executable, how can I run it without having to open a terminal?
<michealPW> You move the .desktop file (If there is one) into /usr/share/applications.
<betrayd> run it, see if it works
<michealPW> First test the binary, though.
<michealPW> Run it in a terminal, like betrayd suggests. Make sure there's no errors.
<betrayd>  and that was the last we saw of him...
<CiSense> michealPW, it runs fine, it's just awkward having to use a terminal each time
<Aaruni> akashj87: http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=NAH6
<akashj87> Aaruni, got it. Many thanks ! Exactly what i was looking for.
<akashj87> poor me, i thought i would need a software install for this. But ubuntu had it already !
<michealPW> CiSense: Excellent! So now, did the package come with a .desktop file?
<michealPW> Easy to find if you use ls -al in a terminal to list the directory contents. I think Nautilus will hide the .desktop extension and put a pretty name on it hehe
<Aaruni> akashj87: glad I could be of help
<CiSense> michealPW, no .desktop file
<michealPW> Fiddle sticks!
<michealPW> You'll have to make your own then :P
<michealPW> It's not difficult
<michealPW> Just a couple property=value entries\
<CiSense> michealPW, that's one way to say it ;)
<michealPW> For example: name=A Pretty Name for your Program
<michealPW> etc.
<michealPW> exec=/usr/bin/binary
<CiSense> michealPW, i'll look for an example
<michealPW> You can find examples in /usr/share/applications
<CiSense> ta
<michealPW> That's *all* your shortcuts that make up your "start menu", the list of "startup applications" etc. etc. Actually wait I think startup apps are in /usr/share/xdg/autostart
<quist> Hey everybody, does anybody now if i can eject a usb-device with the "eject" -command, specified by it's UUID?
<michealPW> Anyways, moot point :P
<michealPW> Also, don't be discouraged.. The .desktop files you'll find in /usr/share/applications are verbose... They have many many many options that aren't necessary.
<michealPW> For example, multi-language options and this 'n that ;P
<betrayd> quist: as long as its unmounted but i'm not sure of uuid to work with it
<OerHeks> latest ubuntu tweak can do the .desktop shortcuts fine.
<deadweasel> how do I determine what audio system is currently running?  12.04 x64
<sirkhctiw> Does anyone know anything about getting optimus working with 13.04? I keep breaking my system when I install bumblebee.
<michealPW> OerHeks: What do you mean?
<michealPW> OerHeks: It has a nice .desktop editor, or?
<michealPW> Or it stops nautilus from acting like a psycho when trying to view/edit .desktop files, hehe?
<OerHeks> michealPW, yes, it has an editor > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tweak-0-8-4-released-and-installation-instructions-for-ubuntu-13-04-included.html
<nonick> Hi
<OerHeks> last screenshot
<michealPW> Oh neat!
<nonick> Anyone can help me?
<nonick> Plz
<nonick> I'm having issues with my ubuntu
<Enemtee> don't we all :)
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10...
<whiskers75> Lenovo G570.
<Aaruni> !helo
<Aaruni> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aaruni> !help nonick
<nonick> I lost my graphical interface. How can I get it back?
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10... - Lenovo G570 with Intel Integrated Graphics (repost to follow one-line guideline)
<whiskers75> nonick, meaning?
<Aww> nonick, reboot?
<lucido> How can I force my ubuntu (propriatery nvidia driver with VGA connector) to output to my 1366x768 LCD TV in the correct resolution?
<nonick> I already reboot, but once I reboot I was in a blank screen
<michealPW> nonick: Did you just install a graphics driver?
<Enemtee> nonick: open a terminal and write: "sudo restart unity" and see what happens
<nonick> Nope, I tried to work with e17 but that gave me some issues with the network interface
<nonick> So I moved back to gnome then removed a package that was giving me issues libe<something>1
<whiskers75> Use Ubuntu Software Centre's History of removed packages
<whiskers75> it might just help
<michealPW> mm, yea. Removing packages usually is not the way to fix issues.
<nonick> After that I did "apt-get update / upgrade / dist-upgrade" then rebooted and got no graphical interface since then
<Aaruni> nonick: maybe you need to install proprietary graphics drivers ?
<makara> no he doesn't
<nonick> Already have them
<nonick> Ati drivers
<michealPW> dist-upgrade doesn't do what you expect? It does the same thing, essentially (safer) that upgrade does. To fix errors with apt, use: sudo apt-get -f install
<michealPW> The -f stands for fix :P
<nonick> Enemtee: I will try that TY very much
<michealPW> nonick: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<yahyaa> just installed evolution, but it wont connect to my gmail account
<michealPW> copy/paste that, please. Then copy/paste the url it gives you.
<betrayd>  lucido was the tv detected at boot (showed similar boot up screen, etc)
<nonick> TY michealPW
<nonick> I will do those steps
<nonick> gotta go coz am from irssi as got no hexchat
<michealPW> It will help finding the problem easier.
<nonick> Ok, TY
<michealPW> To switch terminals, just use Ctrl+Alt+F#
<michealPW> Like F1 - F6.
<makara> yahyaa, gmail account?
<lucido> betrayd, yes, it is
<makara> needs per application passwords
<yahyaa> yes
<cemycc> Someone here can please tell me if ubuntu 13.04 have software raid installtion on partition manager ?
<cemycc> Or i need to use the old way with mdadm ?
<makara> yahyaa, and for that you need 2-step verification, and for that you need to give google your phone number
<nonick> Ok michealPW I already installed pastebinit
<nonick> Should I reboot again?
<yahyaa> already did that
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10... - Lenovo G570 with Intel Integrated Graphics (repost 2)
<makara> whiskers75, post a question
<whiskers75> on AU?
<nonick> Is there a way to leave only e17 as windows manager in ubuntu 12.04?
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10... - Lenovo G570 with Intel Integrated Graphics - how to fix? Any graphics drivers? (repost 2)
<betrayd> normally lucido there is nvidia server settings, see if you can use their tool to add a display - they have a nice GUI.
<minimec> nonick: DO you have a running Xserver now? I am using e17, but I can choose my WM at login. I don't see a reason to remove unity.
<zetheroo> I still find Ubuntu Software Center slow with installing apps in 13.04
<michealPW> You never want to *remove* things like Unity. If you want to use another Window Manager or even another Display Manager, just install it and set it to run in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<michealPW> Purging and removing things is how you got yourself into the unstable boat you're in right now, In my opinion (As an outsider looking in, of course...)
<michealPW> zetheroo: Slow as in compared to Software Center in 12.10?
<lucido> betrayd, it only offers 1360x768 resolution, when I chose that the TV changes resolution but to a different value
<Guest52081> !roulette
<moppers> there's no such thing as an unstable boat, it will roll over into a stable position
<zetheroo> michealPW: not slower ... but just as slow! Before USC there was just some little installer GUI which was MUCH faster ... IMO USC is not an improvement on Ubuntu as a whole! :P
<iliketocode> Hi all, say I am having a bit of an issue with lm-profiler
<michealPW> zetheroo: Oh!
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10... - Lenovo G570 with Intel Integrated Graphics - how to fix? Any graphics drivers? (repost 4)
<iliketocode> I have disabled some programs that I need and now I cannot figure out how to reverse them
<michealPW> zetheroo: Right you are, sir. So let me just give you the generic spheel... Those older tools, such as Synaptic Package Manager and Muon, were just graphical wrappers for apt-get. That's all they were.
<whiskers75> iliketocode, "disabled"?
<zetheroo> michealPW: I still use SPM for all things installed from the repos ...
<michealPW> zetheroo: USC, on the other hand, uses a different backend and does a *lot* more work in the background to make things "easier" for new users.
<moppers> SPM is very useful for power users, still
<zetheroo> michealPW: but when I download a DEB package it automatically wants to use USC to install it
<michealPW> zetheroo: Indeed! I find myself using apt-get from a terminal more than anything heehee!
<michealPW> zetheroo: The thing is, if you load a .deb into USC, USC will actually determine and *correct* dependency problems....
<michealPW> It will download and install dependencies *and* handle the order correctly. Nothing else does that.
<iliketocode> Yes whiskers75, you run lm-profiler and you can manually disable programs that are writing to that hard drive.
<michealPW> If you dpkg a .deb, it'll *force* it into the system even if that action completely hoses your entire package manager (rofl)
<michealPW> USC will not.
<michealPW> That's why it's so much slower..
<michealPW> It does much, much more in the background
<Aaruni> doesn't apt-get also do that? (but while installing from online source, not .deb package)
<iliketocode> I tried it out and now I would like to undo the changers but can't find how to do it anyway
<minimec> zetheroo: michealPW: Consider the installation of gdebi, as it would resolv dependencies too, and you can use it on console 'gdebi' and with a gui 'gdebi-gtk'.
<voldyman> guys i built a package from source using debuild and installed it, now i want to update the package from the ppa but it doesn't, any ideas?
<zetheroo> michealPW: I see .. but I still would like to see USC perform it's task with a little more pazzaz! LOL
<luis_> hello
<luis_> my libreoffice doesn't work load up can any1 help me please?
<michealPW> zetheroo: haha! Yea. As far as changing the association of a .deb file, I'm sure that shouldn't be too difficult. I think if you install SPM you can have it take Association? :\
<zetheroo> michealPW: not sure ... never tried :P
<michealPW> I'm not entirely sure how file associations work on Ubuntu
<luis_> I click on libreoffice and it doesn't run at all..
<luis_> I tried re-installing it but no luck
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10... - Lenovo G570 with Intel Integrated Graphics - how to fix? Any graphics drivers? (repost 5)
<luis_> any ideas or suggestions please?
<zetheroo> how do I clear my system cache ... system monitor shows 2.5GB in my cache ...
<whiskers75> luis_: run it in terminal
<luis_> i did and it doesn't do anything i typed 'libreoffice'
<betrayd> lucido: check the Xorg.0.log usually outputs resolutions supported (also mostly comes from TV giving back edid info)
<iliketocode> This is crazy I am looking everywhere and can't find anything!
<voldyman> is there anyway to identify a package from a ppa i.e install is using sudo apt-get install ppa:\\sdfs\mypackage..
<minimec> zetheroo: michealPW: File associations... 'right click' -> properties on a .deb file... then 'open with' ...
<moppers> hi guys, ssd user here. what is the absolute minimum disk space i can install ubuntu into (using the standard installer)
<DJones> !requirements | moppers
<ubottu> moppers: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<luis_> so what can I do ?
<zetheroo> minimec: yes I know how to do that ... but will SPM deal with all the dependencies automatically!?
<michealPW> minimec: Does that persist, though?
<lucido> betrayd, I need a way to circumvent edid because it's wrong
<michealPW> minimec: Or would you have to open with everytime?
<moppers> DJones, thanks for info, however that is recommended minimum, not minimum
<minimec> michealPW: Just once.
<betrayd> lucido: thats from the TV itself though
<chrisinleedsuk> Evening all, looking for a bit of help installing Lubuntu onto an RM laptop. Am I in the right place?
<luis_> All of the other applications work fine execept libre office..
<michealPW> luis_: When you type libreoffice-writer in a terminal, what happens?
<minimec> zetheroo: michealPW: That's why I use gdebi. Its miles faster and resolves dependencies. 'sudo apt-get install gdebi'
<michealPW> Wait, I think that's the name of it hehe
<DJones> moppers: That is the official guidelines, so yes it that is the recommended minimum, if you're looking to install  in less than that, then you you need to research it more
<michealPW> minimec: Nice! I'll check it out ;)
<zetheroo> minimec: isn't that what the old installer was before USC ?
<hirru27> Hi guys, I am new to ubuntu and the ping backup utility, can anyone help me backup ubuntu 10.04 using the ping software...?
<chrisinleedsuk> Anyone free to give me a bit of advice please?
<minimec> zetheroo: The software manager should handle the dependencies too without problems, genenerally.
<luis_> command not found
<michealPW> chrisinleedsuk, what do you mean RM laptop?
<luis_> i did an  sudo apt-get install libreoffice-writer and it says its installed
<michealPW> ARM?
<minimec> zetheroo: Maybe gdebi was installed as default once. That is possible, as I always used it, but don't remember it beeing default or not.
<betrayd> nvidia notes, lucido http://is.gd/Xa3USQ
<chrisinleedsuk> RM is a brand in the UK, mainly for educational PCs. Basically Compal and aka Elonex
<betrayd> lucido: re edid
<michealPW> luis_: No I mean, just run it from a terminal. Type: libreoffice
<varun_> zetheroo, all the popular software managers can handle dependencies, including USC, SPM, & apt
<michealPW> in a terminal. See what errors you get.
<zetheroo> minimec: yes, I just tried it now and this is what was used before USC ... very nice! Thanks ;)
<iliketocode> Anyone know how to undo lm-profiler?
<michealPW> That will give you a place to start troubleshooting, at least.
<minimec> zetheroo: no problem
<luis_> none i run the command in the terminal and doesn't output any errors
<chrisinleedsuk> I've installed using the graphical installer and on booting it gets as far as the Lubuntu splash screen before flashing/alternating between a white curos/black background, blank screen and a white cursor on a black background
<betrayd> aren't the commands in libreoffice like calc or note or something?
<michealPW> I don't know, honestly. I hate libreoffice (blush)
<chrisinleedsuk> Sorry, meant to write alternative installer.
<whiskers75> Ubuntu 13.04, lots of graphical bugs (Hedgewars doesn't work, fullscreen Youtube looks weird). It was about OK on 12.10... - Lenovo G570 with Intel Integrated Graphics - how to fix? Any graphics drivers? (repost 6, please help)
<chrisinleedsuk> I've installed using the alternative installer and on booting it gets as far as the Lubuntu splash screen before flashing/alternating between a white curos/black background, blank screen and a white cursor on a black background
<rubi0001> Can a guest os, installed in VBox, be run in conjunction with Ubuntu from the boot stage?
<Aaruni> !help | whiskers75
<ubottu> whiskers75: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whiskers75> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<luis_> maybe openoffice may work
<th0r> rubi0001: I don't think it would be easy. Vbox requires X and X requires a user to be logged in.
<th0r> rubi0001: you could set up a user to be automatically logged on boot, and then invoke Vbox as an autostart function for that user
<wilee-nilee> chrisinleedsuk, Have you tried nomodeset in the grub boot?
<Khaleel78> is 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:"NAME OF PPA"' the right command to add a repository
<michealPW> yes
<rubi0001> th0r: I want it to be more sepecial and Secretly
<wilee-nilee> Khaleel78, Go to the ppa the instructions are there and you cam confirm they have releases for you install.
<wilee-nilee> can*
<rubi0001> complete describe: Is it possible that the operating system is installed into the virtualbox, be booted alongside Ubnutu (or with some delay) in order to both operating systems ready to serve after boot?
<MonkeyDust> Khaleel78  mind: ppa's are not supported here, if they break your system, you're on your own
<chrisinleedsuk> <wilee-nilee> I'm a Linux noob but have managed to get to Grub. Do I just try entering that anywhere in the text box?
<wilee-nilee> Khaleel78, Never just add a ppa without checking on it directly.
<Khaleel78> ok, I've used it before
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | chrisinleedsuk
<ubottu> chrisinleedsuk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Khaleel78> I just wanted to confirm the command since I can't find the tutorial for it
<rubi0001> On the other hand, can Ubuntu be accompanied by a geust os during boot process?
<wilee-nilee> chrisinleedsuk, The link tells you how and where to insert nomodeset, it is a persession boot from the grub bootloader.
<MonkeyDust> chrisinleedsuk  do RM laptops come without OS preinstalled?
<chrisinleedsuk> Wilee-Nilee - Yeah, followed the link and tried it but still having the same problem.
<michealPW> Wow that was completely ridiculous..
<michealPW> I got a low battery warning.. Get up to get my cord and stupid Ubuntu Power Management forced a shutdown :|
<michealPW> What kinda low bat response is that LMAO
<wilee-nilee> chrisinleedsuk, Not sure then here, my first guess is usually missing graphic drivers.
<chrisinleedsuk> Monkey Dust, was running windows XP originally but after trying windows 7 and 8 on other machines xp seems so slow and dull so thought I'd try something new. Someone mentioned that if I could get Lubuntu to work it might suit me.
<betrayd> lol AI michealPW
<michealPW> Don't know why I never seem to have Hibernate available. Is Hibernate not even supported by Ubuntu anymore? With any driver it's a grayed-out option.
<LucidGuy>  Looking to backup an entire drive with 7 pre created partitions from the vendor (Windows8 Samsung Laptop - NEW)  I want something extremely reliable.. I'm thinking simply dd if=/sda of=/storage/mybackup.iso  Would this be a good suggestion?  Will I end up with a file exactly the same size as the disk?  or Only what is used?
<michealPW> Using open source Gallium and proprietary fglrx. No Hibernate... No Hibernate on a laptop is pretty ridiculous :O
<michealPW> LucidGuy: Just use Windows 7's Backup & Restore utility. You can use it to create a full image of your disk, spread out accross multiple DVDs.
<michealPW> *shrugs*
<michealPW> It works.
<michealPW> Reliable, 'cause the DVDs are then stand-alone.
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: OK. Can you give me some further info? 1.) Why did you use the alternate installer? Do you know that graphics device (GPU) you have? Did you try to boot in 'recovery mode'?
<michealPW> Unless I'm misunderstanding your question?
<chrisinleedsuk> Just given it a second try to make sure I did it right but same issue :o(
<michealPW> You want to backup win7 and it's pre-created partitions?
<Aaruni> michealPW: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<michealPW> Thx Aaruni ;)
<Aaruni> no prob!
<shortstraw8> Any ideas on why my libreoffice plugin would not work on chrome?
<chrisinleedsuk> Tried alternate installer as the graphical one produced this flashing screen part way through. The system isn't super-duper with about 750MB RAM so thought maybe alt installer might be worth a try. The graphics card is onboard SiS 650
<wilee-nilee> shortstraw8, what plugin?
<LucidGuy> michealPW, I want to backup this up from a linux live cd
<wilee-nilee> LucidGuy, I would clone it with clonezilla, not sure why you want an iso.
<michealPW> SCORE!
<michealPW> Success Aaruni
<Aaruni> michaelni: ? enabled hibernate ?
<Aaruni> :)
<michealPW> :)
<shortstraw8> no idea I get a promt for it through my school website on certain assignments. Acts like a java plugin and ask to run then says not plugin available. I have searched to find what it is talking about with no avail.
<LucidGuy> wilee-nilee, no need for ISO .. it wouldnt be an iso anyways.  Just want a file for a target
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: It's your GPU that is not well supported. You could try to configure a graphical environment via confog file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'. The experience would not be great....
<wilee-nilee> LucidGuy, clonezilla saves it in packages, there are windows based cloners that save as is.
<wilee-nilee> W7 has a one time imager up to the pro version which is unlimited
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: That's why you had the problems with the installer. There is no restricted driver for your card, and the open source driver *su.ks*
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - The user experience on xp wasn't anything to write home about lol
<shortstraw8> no idea I get a promt for it through my school website on certain assignments. Acts like a java plugin and ask to run then says not plugin available. I have searched to find what it is talking about with no avail.
<chrisinleedsuk> Isn't there an alternative to Xorg called vesa?
<shortstraw8> wilee-nilee,  no idea I get a promt for it through my school website on certain assignments. Acts like a java plugin and ask to run then says not plugin available. I have searched to find what it is talking about with no avail.
<brian____> chrisinleedsuk, there are a few alternatives
<MonkeyDust> !vesa | chrisinleedsuk not much info
<ubottu> chrisinleedsuk not much info: vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<moppers> Why does ubuntu not provide torrents for the installers? Then ask for donations for bandwidth to download? ;-)
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Ok. You can give it a try. You would need to create a file named /etc/X11/xorg.conf. I try to find some example for you. There you need to set the driver of your GPU 'driver=framebuffer' or 'driver=vga'...
<wilee-nilee> shortstraw8, You can access all the web stuff with FF then right?
<wilee-nilee> the schools on site web pages
<chrisinleedsuk> Well what's my best option to try first guys?
<shortstraw8> wilee-nilee, sorry what is FF?
<wilee-nilee> firefox
<Aaruni> FireFox
<Aaruni> ff
<ramblingpirate> chrisinleedsuk, vesa is just a driver for Xorg.
<Aaruni> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<moppers> wayland, mir are the 'replacements' for x
<chrisinleedsuk> ramblingpirate Ah ok, is it like a generic one or something along those lines?
<Aaruni> I installed the propereitary drivers for my ATI, but it still shows VESA:PARK
<wilee-nilee> shortstraw8, I ask as I had a link from my college for web classwork that would not link up with open source, I'm trying to confirm you have access at all.
<shortstraw8> wilee-nilee,  Oh, some of it but not all. I usually try that before heading to my laptop with Win
<ramblingpirate> has anyone actually tried wayland or mir?
<michealPW> Wow SiS gpu
<ramblingpirate> chrisinleedsuk, yes, it's the default driver when Xorg can't find a better one.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: so, if its default, then why is it still there, after installing ati drivers ?
<ramblingpirate> easiest way is to open ubuntu software center and hit edit ---> software sources
<wilee-nilee> shortstraw8, You might talk with the schools IT rep for this for best service.
<chrisinleedsuk> So how do I go about making this file? Can I access a command based user interface somewhere?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: I would reboot in 'recovery mode' and then do 'sudo Xorg -configure' in a 'root' console. The output will be how the system sees the card. You would then only have to modify that file.
<brian____> Aaruni, installing new drivers doesnt remove pre-existing ones
<yeehi> where is the sha256sum for Raring 64bit? md5sum should be treated as insecure...
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, no idea, it could be quite a few things, you'll have to be more specific.
<Aaruni> brian____: but the existing ones should be unloaded, for the new drivers to work ?
<shortstraw8> wilee-nilee, They are no help with linux because the rules state that we need a windows OS. Just thought I would ask though. Thanks
<OerHeks> yeehi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSHA256SUM
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I can not possible be more specific. I just found out that VESA is something like default, and I thought it was the custom ati driver
<Aaruni> *possibly
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, no, if you are installing AMD drivers, just install them and make sure to run 'sudo amdconfig --initial' before rebooting.
<yeehi> Thank you OerHeks...
<Aaruni> hmm..
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I installed them a while back, so, is it ok to run sudo amdconfig --inital now ?
<wilee-nilee> shortstraw8, Bummer the school I just graduated from had open source labs. For me I had to just mess around with the one limited access until they got one that worked always. If you can describe your problems in detail we might be able to help better.
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: with 'nano Xorg.conf.new' you can edit the content of that file.
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, here, follow this: open up ubuntu software center (windows key 'software'), edit ---> sources
<ramblingpirate> let me know when you get there.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec So Hold shift > into Grub > second option > second option again (generic recovery) > then drop to root shell prompt?
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: done
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: exactly
<Rodja> can someone help me enable java in firefox, i've been trying for an hour and just about ready to inflict serious self-harm
<Aww> o.o
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, go all the way to the right side where it says 'additional drivers'
<Rodja> i've installed "openjdk java 7 runtime" from the software center
<Aaruni> Rodja: you have java installed in your system ?
<Rodja> i think so
<Rodja> on the test page it says "We are unable to verify if Java is currently installed and enabled in your browser."
<varun_> Rodja, have you installed icedtea7 plugin?
<yashh> guys i need help, im gonna install 13.04 from 12.04 , will this delete all my files?
<Rodja> probably not - so that's what i should do then
<Aww> yashh, not if you upgrade
<Aaruni> Rodja: "sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin"
<Rodja> the only thing i've installed is "OpenJDK Java 7 Runtime"
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: it doesn't have any additional drivers
<Rodja> i tried that line as well aaruni, but firefox wont let me load any java
<yashh> aww, i didnt upgrade i downloaded seperately
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Have a look here http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml
<Rodja> oh wait
<Rodja> i didnt try that sorry
<Rodja> sec
<quidnunc> Is there a "replace" command? A script I'm trying to use is invoking it but I don't have it on my system
<Aww> yashh, I'm not sure it gives you the option to upgrade from the cd
<BluesKaj> yashh, do you have separate / and  /home partitions?
<yashh> so it will erase all the files huh?
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, what card do you have?
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=N43C
<yashh> bluekaj, cant understand dude, sorry
<Aww> yashh, if you have all your files on the same partitions then yes it will, unless you upgrade
<ramblingpirate> ah. Aaruni, try opening up a terminal and 'sudo gtk-jockey'
<Rodja> oh lord in heaven it worked, thank you
<ramblingpirate> I never did like 12.04. I could never get jockey to work for me.
<yashh> i have only one 1 partition "home"
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: oh, jockey.. that;s a standalone app now
<BluesKaj> yashh, best to backup all your data , you'll need to upgrade to 12.10 then 13.04
<Aww> yashh, pop in the cd and see if it gives you the option to upgrade
<ramblingpirate> I'm using 13.04 and it's integrated back into the software center
<CKLMN> michealPW, hey man im back
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: ok, I opened jockey, but I doubt whether it'll be of some help
<Aaruni> I tried this before, and it simply doesn't work properly
<yashh> oh ok i ll  right now, you guys will be here right?
<Aww> yashh, most likely :)
<yashh> ok 1 sec
<Aaruni> so, I manually downloaded the driver from ati support site, and installed it using ./ . I never run the amd-config command after that, ramblingpirate
<CKLMN> i have a switchable gpu and the problem is that on ubuntu it tells me i got intel graphics instead of the amd
<CKLMN> i need to change it so it gets as gpu my amd and not the intel one
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, that would explain why the vesa driver never got overwritten.
<CKLMN> anyone cal help me with this ?
<ramblingpirate> you'll have to re-run ./, and make sure to ignore it when it finishes and says 'hey, restart.'
<Aaruni> and, run amd-config, ramblingpirate ?
<ramblingpirate> just exit out, and type in 'sudo amdconfig --initial
<Aaruni> ok, thanks
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, exactly
<ramblingpirate> jump back on and let me know if it worked
<CKLMN> anyone can help me with switchable graphics problem ?
<medfly> hello. I am having trouble installing the ATI driver on 13.04. I have installed the legacy driver (and previously tried the non-legacy one with less success), and glxgears fails.
<noo> may I ask a question about 13.10 here?
<betrayd> !ask | noo
<ubottu> noo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BluesKaj> noo, try #ubuntu+1
<betrayd> oh 13.10
<betrayd> is the new +1
<Rodja> i once had an older version of ubuntu and it had an "applicaton" tab on the top of the desktop, but now i just get a task bar with random programs. is there a way to get such an application menu?
<Guest46202> Hi! 12.04(64bit) install.  I added a 50-0Gb HD and formatted with disk utility.  If I type sudo fdisk -l in shell, i get "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table "  Why?  Also, can I still add this to my fstab?
<ramblingpirate> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<noo> on Ubuntu-Gnome-13.10, all works great without an hitch but the favorite bar on the right only shows a limited number of apps for some reason.  Any way to fix it to be able to add more apps while making all of the them visible?
<CKLMN> i need help with switchable graphics
<mojtaba> Hi, Have anybody seen Parallel Desktop in Mac? Is there any counterpart for ubuntu? or Can I use parallel desktop in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> noo, ask in #ubuntu+1
<varun_> Rodja, try "Cairo Dock" session. You'll have to install cairo-dock metapackage from repositories.
<Guest46202> mojtaba, vmware or virtualbox
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, install gparted, find the 500GB hdd, right click it and pick a new partition table. Most likely it doesn't like the factory partition table
<Rodja> thx varun
<noo> thanks BluesKaj
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, do I risk losing the data on it?
<mojtaba> Guest46202: Have you seen parallel desktop? It has an invisible mode.
<Guest46202> mojtaba, years ago.  vbox allows a full screen integration
<mojtaba> or something like that
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, yes. If you have any data on it, you definitely need to move it somewhere else.
<mojtaba> Guest46202: I have vbox.
<mojtaba> Guest46202: How can I use it in this mode?
<Guest46202> ok ramblingpirate .. its disappointing canonical did that.
<Guest46202> mojtaba, host F but rtfm for other tricks
<CKLMN> need help with switchable graphics
<mojtaba> Guest46202: what is rtfm?
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, it's not canonical, probably just some small incompatibility between the hdd MFG and fsck.
<Guest46202> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ramblingpirate> mojtaba, old school way of saying 'read the manual'
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec Just looking through the instructions on that site but it referes to versions 6 and 7 of Xorg but when I type X -version it says 1.13.3 but with a release date from this year. Am I looking at the wrong thing?
<mojtaba> ramblingpirate: thanks
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, what is the mfg on the drive? I'll do some looking around and see if there's anything we can do to fix it without moving/losing data
<betrayd> Guest46202 did it come with windwos preinstalled?
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, seagate
<Guest46202> betrayd, no out of the package
<ramblingpirate> betrayd, that was my initial guess as well.
<Guest46202> betrayd, i dropped it in, fired up, ran disk utility and formatted ext4
<sharif> can u help ubuntu 13.10 release date
<betrayd> slick Guest46202
<Guest46202> betrayd, if i blow away the partition can someone in here guide me through doing it in the shell?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: I have seen that... Still it gives you an overview of the specs of your GPU. I would take the Xorg.conf.new you created and try 'driver=fb' for the framebuffer, or 'driver=vesa' for the old vesa driver.
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, you don't actually have any data on it? That makes things a lot easier.
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, i do but i can move it off if this will make it right :)
<Guest46202> its only 5gb
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, also, what are you trying partition it into?
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: did that, but still VESA:PARK
<betrayd> Guest46202: oh ramblingpirate s got you covered
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, let me get the AMD card model...it might be a legacy card and you're installing the newest driver or vice versa
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, ideally, 450 as ext4 and 50gb as swap
<brian____> Did I miss something, fresh install of 13.04 and using a HD6450, installed fglrx, and went to run amdconfig --intial and it tells me no devices found...
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - keeping the .new suffix when I exit?
<yashh> will backup restore the files after installing ubuntu 13.04
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: Radeon Mobility HD 5470
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, that's easy. get everything moved off it while I help Aaruni and get back to me in a second.
<medfly> hey, another person with 13.04 that cannot install fglrx :)
 * medfly waves
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: You would have to copy that 'edited' file to /etx/X11, 'mv Xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, give me a second, I'll brb.
<Aaruni> k
<Guest46202> sure ramblingpirate  back in 10
<michele130> !list
<ubottu> michele130: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sharif> ubuntu swap  size
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: in this command, we do not copy 'cp' but move 'mv' ;)
<brian____> medfly, yeah, not exactly a step forward... never had a problem in any previous version.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - I can't write it, I'm in a read only filesystem.
<brian____> the legacy drivers are for like hd2000 to hd4000 right?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: How comes. Did you switch to console with ctrl+alt+F1? You have to be in a 'root' shell.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec I did this:  Hold shift > into Grub > second option > second option again (generic recovery) > then drop to root shell prompt
<medfly> brian____: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_xp.aspx
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: if you 'cp Xorg.conf.new Xorg.conf.edit' and then nano 'Xorg.conf.edit' ...
<brian____> yeah, not seeing my HD6450 on that list
<brian____> and vesafb is in use, this is cool.
<AlexTheRealOne> Anyone know here some good video editors like camtasia?
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, did you get any funny errors?
<A1Recon> is there any command to clear the terminal screen like in BASIC there was this command "cls"
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: no
<Guest65740> any dual booters?
<Aaruni> it worked all smooth
<Aaruni> Guest65740: yeah
<ramblingpirate> and you have the kernel headers installed, I'm assuming?
<AlexTheRealOne> A1Recon, try clear
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I have no idea about kernel headers..
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Aaruni> k, one minute
<Guest65740> I have a pc that needs to be rescued It was windows 7 and crashed now i need to rescue it from a backup image using Ubuntu to make the image bootable any ideas?
<arooni-mobile__> hi everyone;  my lenovo t420 had a hangover i guess this morning, and the Wifi no longer works. i'm connected with ethernet.  the wifi light isnt on on the laptop and the networ manager shows ethernet options only.  help?
<voldyman_> hi i update to kernel 3.8 using apt-get, now my wifi is broken, sudo modprobe wl => FATAL Module wl not found
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - It says no such file or directory - is that because it never wrote it in the first place?
<arooni-mobile__> ubuntu 12.10
<A1Recon> AlexTheRealOne: Thanks!!
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, ready when you are.
<yashh> will installing 13.04 from 12.04 erase all the files??
<ramblingpirate> arooni-mobile__, when booted up in a live, try installing boot-rescue
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec I just exited to recovery menu and it says filesystem state: read only.
<anew> http://pastebin.com/LKyHMK7i are these firewall rules blocking port 25 ?
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate:  it says already in latest version
<Guest46202> yashh, short answer, no.
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, do you have access to gparted or do you just really want to it in the term?
<nemeczzz> рапра
<yashh> short thanks
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, interesting...let me do some more looking around
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, either way is fine with me.. sudo apt-get install gparted suffice?
<arooni-mobile__> ramblingpirate, i dont have a live cd
<Aaruni> thanks, ramblingpirate
<arooni-mobile__> ramblingpirate, is there anothre option?
<A1Recon> I am currently learning the The Linux Command Line. I want to learn about the ultrabasic stuff like kernel, etc. because sometimes catch me off guard
<A1Recon> ARe there any good sources for that?? ^
<ramblingpirate> Guest46202, perfect. gparted is just way easier to talk through.
<ramblingpirate> arooni-mobile__, are you using ubuntu right now?
<arooni-mobile__> ramblingpirate, yes
<Guest46202> ramblingpirate, installed.. ready/
<arooni-mobile__> ramblingpirate, connected with same computer
<arooni-mobile__> via ethernet
<th0r> A1Recon: you might start with the Linux Documentation Projuect
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate, i changed my name easier for tab completion :)
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Hmm... Why is that. Would you mind to reboot that machine once a strat over? I cannot explain the 'read only' thing.
<ramblingpirate> partitionhelp, word, much easier. just fire up gparted and let it find all the drives...usually takes ~3-4 seconds.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - and go into grub menu with shift again?
<partitionhelp> done. i am on the /dev/sdb too (500Gb)
<betrayd> he might be in safe mode or livCd session
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, try purging all the fglrx packages
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate, interestingly enough , it says unallocated
<ramblingpirate> and then do 'sudo apt-get install fglrx'
<ramblingpirate> partitionhelp, right click on that sucker and hit new
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I get two options, fglrx-experimental-9 and fglrx-experimental-12
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate, AHHH!!
<Aaruni> which one to purge ?
<partitionhelp> :)
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, purge all of them
<Aaruni> ok
<minimec> betrayd: HE should be in 'recovery mode' of his alternate lubuntu install... What is 'safe mode'?
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate, what type of partiton? only primary is available the rest are greyed out
<ramblingpirate> partitionhelp, ahh as in that makes sense, or ahhh as in your entire computer just died?
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate, no this looks like a better way than disk utility
<betrayd> i use the terms interchangeably , my bad, minimec
<ramblingpirate> partitionhelp, you want to do primary
<ramblingpirate> then ext4
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: exactly... reboot in recovery mode.
<deadweasel> Hi Folks.  Still struggling to get ubuntu to use pulseaudio instead of my gfx card as the sound system..
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Same thing, filsystem is read only
<ramblingpirate> one of the options along with that should be something like "mount as: " and then you can choose if you want it as swap/main and how big.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I got a system error, as soon as terminal finished processing
<partitionhelp> I made the primary 450Gb.. however, when i click on the empty space and hit new, "It is not possible to create more than 1 primary partition"
<chrisinleedsuk> At what point would I use ctrl, alt, f1?
<Aaruni> "Sorry, a problem occured while installing software"
<minimec> betrayd: we both agree that, he should have write access in 'recovery mode'...
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, and that was while purging or installing?
<Aaruni> purging
<arooni-mobile> can someone help me get wireless working?
<voldyman> i update to kernel 3.8 using apt-get, now my wifi is broken, sudo modprobe wl => FATAL Module wl not found
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Wait a second... I have to boot my laptop...
<ramblingpirate> arooni-mobile, do 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<partitionhelp> voldyman, how important is 3.8 to you?  Just asking if it is worth the time to devote fixing wifi is all..
<voldyman> partitionhelp, i have an overheating issue in the older kernels so i though 3.8 might help
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: shouldn't that be sudo ipconfing wlan0 up
<Aaruni> ?
<Sagitt> hi all, i've an asus eeepc 1001px with ubuntu 13.04, i tapeed disable touchpad button (fn + f3) how i can re-enable it? if i press again fn + f3 it stay disabled
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, haha, no ipconfig is windows. We're in *nix land now!
<Aaruni> kk
<arooni-mobile> ramblingpirate, syas "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<arooni-mobile> "
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni: after you purge, restart and then do 'sudo apt-get install fglrx'...see if that does anything.
<ramblingpirate> arooni-mobile, do 'ifconfig'
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: reboot, or just logout, and then log back in ?
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate, no matter what i try, i cannot make more than 1 partition on this HDD.  if I put swap first, then try to make a primary it still complains.  Is it possible the HDD is not completely "blank"?
<Aaruni> partitionhelp: you can try creating a new partition table
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, anytime you do graphics drivers, you have to reboot.
<partitionhelp> Aaruni, i dont follow.
<anew> Unable to locate mail  Cannot open mail:25 i get this error when i try to send mail, what should i do ?
<Aaruni> partitionhelp: in device menu there should be "create new partition table"
<ramblingpirate> partitionhelp, up at the top, click on device
<Aaruni> maybe it will help
<sharif> anybody help me ubuntu 13.4 blutooth problem
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni has it right on the head.
<partitionhelp> Aaruni & ramblingpirate what type should I choose?
<Aaruni> partitionhelp: ms-dos works
<Aaruni> i think
<Aaruni> i use msdos
<partitionhelp> haha ok. done
<ramblingpirate> I don't remember all the options...but yeah, msdos
<anew> anyone ?
<partitionhelp> ramblingpirate & Aaruni: so now I can make two parts(1 ext4 and 1 swap)?
<voldyman> dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source output => http://pastie.org/7801121
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: should I remove the driver I manually installed using ./amd* -uninstall ?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: ok. I have the same problem... Boot the computer normally until you get that blinking cursor. Then hit ctrl+alt+F1 Do you get a console?
<Aaruni> partitionhelp: you should be able to make up to 4 primary partitions
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, yes, and then you do have to do a complete reboot.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: ok, doing that, will then reboot
<brian____> Ok, well, now to remove the watermark... '[  1783.132] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter AMD Radeon HD 6450 has 3 configurable heads and 2 displays connected.'
<anew> Unable to locate mail  Cannot open mail:25 i get this error when i try to send mail, what should i do ?
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Unfortunately not
<Sagitt> hi all, i've an asus eeepc 1001px with ubuntu 13.04, i tapeed disable touchpad button (fn + f3) how i can re-enable it? if i press again fn + f3 it stay disabled
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, cool. We should be good to reinstall and amdconfig --initial after that.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: it is aticonfig in my case
<partitionhelp> Aaruni, that seems to have done the trick.... any idea why my HDD(out of the package) was so grouchy?
<Aaruni> partitionhelp: maybe it used another partition table, or there were hidden partitions on it.
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: I got the solution. reboot in revcovery mode again and do the following command first in the 'root shell': mount -o remount,rw /
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<ramblingpirate> partitionhelp, uh, yeah, it's because the MFG's ship with a hidden recovery partition on it.
<partitionhelp> Aaruni & ramblingpirate: alright.. thanks for your help. :)
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - I do now, it says ubuntu login:
<Aaruni> anytime, partitionhelp :)
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: That's ok, then.
<ramblingpirate> part of the reason you never actually get a full TB.
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: You should be able to login with the user you created.
<voldyman> guys anyone? wl not found?
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: ok, going for a reboot now. be back
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec so su? what's the password? is it what i set during install?
<ramblingpirate> arooni-mobile, did you ever do 'ifconfig'? if so, what were the devices it listed?
<makara> unity scrollbar is soooooo irritating
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: use the name and password of the user you created during install.
<makara> just to save like 5 pixels
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Done, how do i get to root?
<makara> is there no way to set it to the classic, like in firefox?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: NOw we create the Xorg.conf.new file... 'sudo Xorg -configure' (again use 'your password')
<ramblingpirate> makara, do 'gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars false'
<voldyman> why doesn't wl compile for kernel 3.8??
<voldyman> is there any alternative for wl module?
<hazmat> anyone know if there's a way to do a unity indicator with pyqt?
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - get a fatal error, server is already active for display 0
<ramblingpirate> hazmat, I'm not sure about pyqt, but I know python has pynotifyOSD
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Oh.. Yes... ;)
<ramblingpirate> do a google search for it...it's pretty easy to set up.
<doomlord> before i start messing with installs, does anyone know if the NVidia GT640 works wih ubuntu 13.04 (have any drivers been updated etc..) - up til now my spare machine with this card (ubuntu 12.10) ran in classic gnome fallback. GL applications ran fine, but compositing window managers including unity didn't recognize it
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: We have to run the buggy xserver.
<hazmat> ramblingpirate, thanks.. but i'm definitely looking for more a unity indicator than just osd message
<wushu> hey can someone tell me if it is normal that top shows two instances of sshd running for root? i am logging via ssh with another user. kinda new to ubuntu servers so would be nice with some advice :)
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: stop not run....
<ramblingpirate> hazmat, not sure what to tell you then...I use the GNOME remix.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec I got a fatal server error: caught signal 11
<michealPW> It's really weird that Ubuntu would use policykit to disable Hibernation outright. Laptops cannot really function with any practicality without Hibernation...
<makara> ramblingpirate, I logged out and back in. No difference ??
<Linus123> hello unetbootin wont start here in 13.04...
<michealPW> What is a laptop supposed to do when battery is critically low? Force a quit out of every process and shutdown? LMAO!? During a college presentation that would be *epic*
<michealPW> As a geek, yes I know it's easy to test and then enable. But that's me, I'm a geek... The average user, though? Hardly..
<michealPW> They'll just freak out and stop using Ubuntu wouldnt' you agree?
<ramblingpirate> hazmat, you could always stop by reddit.com/r/python
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, I use a laptop and never hibernate, it s a personal choice, yhou are looking at it from your point of view.
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Can you create the Xorg.conf.new file now. I don't care if there's an error, as long as the xserver is down...
<Sagitt> how i can re-enable touchpad in ubuntu 13.04?
<ramblingpirate> makara, weird...that should have done it.
<hazmat> ramblingpirate, found something that looks like it works for gnome-shell and unity.. just have to find the magic bits in the code.. https://github.com/nvbn/everpad
<Linus123> UNETBOOTIN WONT START HERE IN UBUNTU!!!
<Linus123> 13.04
<wilee-nilee> !caps | Linus123
<ubottu> Linus123: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - yes, done
<ramblingpirate> makara, are you running 12.04/12.10/13.04?
<trism> makara: the key has changed in 12.10+: gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal;
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: mmm, true. I suppose that is a pretty subjective view. But really, without Hibernate using a mobile is clumsy... What do you do, personally? Do you just set your low battery warning threshold much higher to give yourself time to close out and shutdown?
<makara> 13.04
<zerowaitstate> michaelPW, I think most people who freak out about testing and enabling will get Linux preinstalled on their laptop if they use Linux at all
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - should i edit with driver=fb?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: ok. Now you can do 'sudo nano Xorg.conf.new' and try to edit it... exactly
<Linus123> can anyone answer me please?
<michealPW> zerowaitstate: Hah, I wish. Where would they buy these pre-installed linux systems?! All I can find is Windows 8 systems :O
<michealPW> zerowaitstate: I'm just playing the Devil's Advocate here, by the way ;)
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, I don't transport the laptop I have a nexus 7 and a smartphone.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Done that
<wilee-nilee> to carry stuff if needed
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: 'save' command in nano is ctrl+x -> y
<BluesKaj> michealPW, check out system 76
<ramblingpirate> hazmat, good to know, thanks. Were you talking about the notifications or the OSD?
<makara> trism, ramblingpirate, confirmed
<zerowaitstate> I think HP sells em
<makara> thank you
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: Ah, I see. I'm a college student, studying Computer Programming/System Analysis. It's frequent that I'm stuck without the ability to charge
<makara> relief!!
<michealPW> And have 50 - 60 process' running that really would not be ideal if they had to stop and shutdown...
<ramblingpirate> makara, 'trism'?
<michealPW> Hibernate is almost essential
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, Student as well, just not a cs major
<michealPW> Good move with the Nexus. I'm jealous hehe :P
<michealPW> I need a smartphone, gah
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, enable hibernate then.
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Hey, I'm learning "stuff" lol. I edited it first without sudo but went back in with sudo and checked it and still says driver=fb. Saved again. Now do I move it?
<makara> ramblingpirate, see what he said
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: Way ahead of you matey! Tested it out and then enabled it. Was just wondering about the lesser users, you know? :P
<michealPW> I like that Ubuntu is for average users.
<ramblingpirate> makara, ah, gotcha. I wasn't sure which one you were using.
<chrisinleedsuk> What does framebuffer mean anyway?
<zerowaitstate> michaelPW, it's a point worth making.  I see Linux desktops in the future business world if msft doesn't get their act together
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: What was it saying before you changed it to 'fb'?
<BluesKaj> michealPW,  https://www.system76.com/
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Was completely empty
<hazmat> ramblingpirate, its more of a systray menu.. in unity,their called indicators
<wilee-nilee> michealPW, I suppose so, it depends are personal motivation though, and if someone wants to figure it out.
<ramblingpirate> zerowaitstate, that would be a dream.
<michealPW> chrisinleedsuk: It's part of video cards, at a very low-level. It's how traditional graphics rendering would happen. Programs would send data to the framebuffer, which is as literally as it's name suggest, the buffer just before display output.
<ramblingpirate> hazmat, that would be where I was confused. What's the project you've got going on?
<michealPW> chrisinleedsuk: Generally, you don't want to use framebuffer devices directly ;)
<michealPW> If you're down that road, you've taken a wrong turn somewhere (giggle)
<zerowaitstate> with a lot of line of business apps moving to cloud hosting, the actual platform you run the client from is becoming less relevant
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - so what now? mv this new file to where the original file is?
<hazmat> ramblingpirate, just something to show me how much i'm spending in various cloud providers, so i don't leave around a bunch of machines accidentally on.
<michealPW> wilee-nilee: True. Hibernation is always touch-and-go. Even Windows 7 struggles to resume from Hibernation at times..
 * BluesKaj shrugs , lead a horse to water and all that
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: Let's try to copy that file, even though I am sceptical regarding the results.
<michealPW> So I can see why the decision would have been made to outright disable it... But wouldn't a blacklist be a much more elegant solution, I wonder? Or maybe even a whitelist, if things are *that* bad
<zerowaitstate> michaelPW, another problem is that stuff like IPMI tends to be buggy as hell at the firmware level
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec to the location you said before?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: 'sudo cp Xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Linus123> i will install kubuntu beside ubuntu but unetbootin wont start for me just for me or for everyone?
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - yeah done that, reboot to test or is there some tweaking yet?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf Do you see the xorg.conf file?
<wilee-nilee> Linus123, You can have both desktops in one install.
<ramblingpirate> hazmat, that's why I love python.
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: or just ls /etc/X11
<michealPW> Linus123: Are you trying to install Unetbootin just to create a USB boot-disk ?
<Linus123> yes
<wilee-nilee> Linus123, wont start is not a good description, way to vague.,
<michealPW> Linus123: Well, could I suggest the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator?
<brian____> Little update to my ATI issue.  I just needed to install fglrx-updates from the repo and then aticonfig --intitial worked, and the unsupported watermark went away
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Think it's there in that it's name is written in white
<michealPW> Linus123: Tap your Windows key and type Startup Disk. Your Dash should find it (y)
<Linus123> unetbootin wont start
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: ok. 'sudo reboot' ... ;)
<wilee-nilee> !details > Linus123
<ubottu> Linus123, please see my private message
<michealPW> Sorry 'bout the (y). haha my skype habbits die hard
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec The moment of truth...
<meet> I am using ubuntu gnome 13.04. I upgraded the gnome 3.6 to 3.8. But many of the features i listed on the gnome site are missing. for example search settings or clock or even classic mode. How do I get those?
<Linus123> ubuntu 13.04 amd64 wont start after enter the password
<michealPW> brian____: That watermark is for AMD Beta drivers..
<Linus123> sorry
<Linus123> unetbootin wont start here in ubuntu 13.04 amd 64 after enter the password
<ramblingpirate> minimec, I'm pretty sure I sent aarui to die in the wastes of no X. :\ probably didn't apt-get --purge
<michealPW> Linus123: Did you read what I suggested? I don't think you did.
<Tronic> Why aren't there software upgrades for 13.04 yet? Is that some kind of freeze?
<jackw411> hey guys, im using awesome windows manager: been configuring it: and for some reason nightly always opens fullscreen and ignores the layout - it also has some weird white little cloud icon next to it in the tabs at the top: whatdo?
<brian____> michealPW, I installed fglrx from the repo, not specifying beta
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Hmmm, we're just stoped on the lubuntu splash screen. no flashing though
<wilee-nilee> Linus123, You can install the kubuntu desktop in ubuntu and choose it from the login
<Tronic> One would think that there'd be at least some bugs to fix after the release.
<michealPW> brian____: Oh, that's weird. Maybe one of the repos has the beta in it, I'm sure? It's not a big issue. The watermark is just to show it's a beta/testing release. There's a file in /var/, I can't remember the path.
<jackw411> nevermind - answered my own question
<michealPW> If you delete it, the watermark goes away. Or maybe you have to *create* a file there? I can't remember. I had to do that on Gentoo all the time, 'cause the best performance I could get was their beta
<dsolsman> Hello, is there anyone out there willing to be patient and help me install my audio interface?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: I was somehow expecting that... can you switch to the console again with ctrl+alt+F1?
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - have powered down and rebooted to try again
<ramblingpirate> michealPW, you have change it from UNSIGNED to some long string of ridiculousness.
<brian____> michealPW, ya, well, the more alarming response was to the amdconfig --initial, it told me I didnt have any supported devices
<michealPW> ramblingpirate: Jah! That sounds more accurate hehe
<minimec> ramblingpirate: I don't understand. Did we chat before. I don't remember that nick.
<michealPW> brian____: That's weird. It's amdconfig, btw. Maybe they symlink for historical purposes? hehe
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Frozen on splash screen, shouldn't the 5 dots under lubuntu be flashing alternately?
<michealPW> I don't remember seeing that one before..
<wilee-nilee> Linus123, And when this website gets the 13.04 desktop lists posted remove full desktops and default to the one you want. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<ramblingpirate> minimec, no, I was helping him with a graphics issue as well...he hasn't come back.
<michealPW> What does lspci report, brian____ ?
<minimec> ramblingpirate: Oh... I see...
<urgodfather> does anyone have experience with compiling kernels?
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > urgodfather
<ubottu> urgodfather, please see my private message
<dsolsman> Can anyone help me install my audio interface? It's a tascam us-144. I need help making its usb port be seen as a usb 1 device and install a module to run in asla.
<michealPW> urgodfather: As far as I understand, with packaged-based distros like Ubuntu you should avoid compiling a custom kernel.
<lotuspsychje> lolµ
<wilee-nilee> dsolsman, THe channel works with you outlining your problem.
<lotuspsychje> ;j
<zerowaitstate> i'm going to go buy me an HP moonshot
<urgodfather> michealPW: its not for my ubuntu box
<michealPW> Generally speaking, if you find yourself thinking you need to compile a custom kernel on a packaged-base distribution of Linux, you most likely took a wrong turn somewhere.
<michealPW> urgodfather: Ah. Well generally speaking, you download the kernel source... cd into it's directory and run menuconfig
<dsolsman> @wilee-nilee can you be more specific?
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: They should.... What we have now is a 'working environment' to configure your GPU. You see there are some 'options' you can choose for the 'fb' driver. All you can do now is to look for some tweaks on the internet and add (change) them with 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' in that new Xserver conf file.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: almost ended up breaking my system
<wilee-nilee> !details } dsolsman
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> !details | dsolsman
<michealPW> That's ./configure, only in a nice menu-format. In there, you select the appropriate kernel modules you need for your machine and then proceed to compile it with the make command, then make install.
<ubottu> dsolsman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<urgodfather> michealPW: i have an android device that doesnt have any source avail. i know it has deice drivers that i would need to port over... the quesiton is how
<michealPW> Wait, do you make install the kernel? Double-check the readme :P
<ramblingpirate> ah! Aaruni, you survive! Sorry, I'm thinking something went terribly wrong when you rebooted
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: I don't know these options, but the homepage I gave you before will probably mention them.
<michealPW> urgodfather: Oh jeez, Android.. Well that's way out of my element, I'm afraid.
<Aaruni> it didn't uninstall properly, and then the graphics boot was totally disabled
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, You are on the wrong channel for that.
<Aaruni> so, I had to uninstall -force , and then, it let me back into graphics install. currently running on default video drivers, ramblingpirate
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec So  'mount -o remount,rw /' to get write access, stop service lightdm and try configure?
<urgodfather> michealPW and wilee-nilee im aware of that... but you guys could help with general knowlege
<Aaruni> *boot, not install
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, when I didn't see you after 5 minutes I figured that happened. Ok, so two routes we can go
<ramblingpirate> just the default fglrx from ubuntu
<michealPW> urgodfather: So let me just give you a vague overview... Android is Linux, yes. However, "Linux" is a kernel. Kernel's are libraries that act as an abstraction layer for your hardware. Since Android is for certain phones, trying to compile a generic linux kernel for an Android device is way outside this realm.
<ramblingpirate> or the proprietary drivers from AMD
<wilee-nilee> urgodfather, Problem is this is ubuntu support, you might try #andoid-root
<chrisinleedsuk> minimec - Have to shoot off now, wifey will be feeling neglected but thanks for your help so far, much appreciated.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I think installing usin ./amd* was a mistake. I didn't know there was a sudo apt-get install flgrx back when I did that
<ramblingpirate> I usually stick to the open source ones from ubuntu...they've gotten disturbingly better than the proprietary in most cases.
<Aaruni> tryint that now
<Aaruni> wait.. so, stick to open source drivers, you say ?
<urgodfather> michealPW: not a phone... its based off of the i.mx53
<michealPW> I don't know what that is, LOL.
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, just keep doing what you're doing.
<Aaruni> ok.
<urgodfather> freescale board
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: You only need the 'remount command', when booting in recovery mode. Otherwise, just switch to the console (ctrl+alt+F1), stop the xserver 'sudo service lightdm stop', edit the file 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf', then try to start the xserver again... 'sudo service lightdm start'.
<moppers> android pc or one of those micro pi-type things?
<Tronic> Why aren't there software updates for 13.04 yet? Is that some kind of freeze?
<michealPW> Do you know what I meant, though? You'll be better off trying to search google for the particular make/model of whatever device you're trying to get Linux on and + linux: "i.mx53 + linux" to find a community that's doing exactly that.
<wilee-nilee> Tronic, When did you install? have you run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bray90820> does anyone know how to properly install skype on 13,04
<michealPW> Anyone here that has compiled kernels, most likely compiled the kernels on a IBM-compatible PC (giggle)
<brian____> michealPW, it reports fine - 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 6450] -- Like I said though, after installing fglrx-updates, *amdconfig worked and the watermark was removed
<minimec> chrisinleedsuk: I see. Was a pleasure chatting with you, as I see you can 'follow' advises.
<Tronic> wilee-nilee: Upgraded during beta, dist-upgrade is not installing anything.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Permission denied.
<moppers> urgodfather, you will need a specialised channel for that; we aren't saying we hate you, just that what you are asking is not general knowledge for this channel
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, remember to 'sudo' before that.
<michealPW> brian____: Interesting. Someone you wound up with a very old, beta-release of fglrx? That's the only logic I can find in that error...
<Bray90820> Every time i try to install skype it crashes when i launch it
<Aaruni> ok
<Tronic> wilee-nilee: Apparently quite many other users are seeing that same thing (no updates except for one security patch), so I believe it's not just my system.
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: reboot now ?
<ramblingpirate> yeah. it ----should----- be good to go now.
<michealPW> brian____: I'm only guessing, though. Weird stuff!
<moppers> Tronic, check on canoncial's ubuntu update pages, there's a list of every patch pushed
<urgodfather> moppers: sure it is... i havent even gotten to my primary question... instead.. ive been shunned away
<wilee-nilee> Tronic, Hard to tell what is going on can you give details like last upgrades that did show, and maybe a pastebin of your sources.list, the description is to vague.
<moppers> urgodfather, what is the question btw?
<Tronic> moppers: Got a link?
<michealPW> urgodfather: I'm sorry. That wasn't my intention. Was just trying to explain why you aren't getting any help here... :\
<moppers> Tronic, ubuntuupdates :)
<wilee-nilee> Tronic, The upgrades are slow on a new release in general at the beginning, I suspect you are just fine, just not familiar.
<urgodfather> moppers: can i decompile this kernel, upgrade it with new source, and then recompile.. keeping all the same hardware drivers, libs, and bins? or will i need to make a new one all from scratch?
<zerowaitstate> decompile?
<moppers> decompile? Ooo ... ;-)
<michealPW> Well, I don't believe so no. It's likely, to save space, that device only have the kernel in binary form..
<Bray90820> does anyone know how to properly install skype on 13,04
<Bray90820> Every time i try to install skype it crashes when i launch it
<michealPW> No source and no config file that was used to compile it. The config file is where all the chosen modules will be.
<dsolsman> whats the command for installing a .deb file which is in the current directory im at in the terminal
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I booted back in, alright
<moppers> urgodfather, no but you can extract the config from the kernel, and MAYBE it will build with the same config on the new board
<michealPW> So, whatever modules were included in that kernel to get it to work with the device it's on, will be lost when you go to compile a fresh copy. But really, all of this is just a wild guess on my part..
<Aaruni> but it still shows VESA:PARK in the graphics driver
<ramblingpirate> are you using unity?
<Aaruni> yeah
<michealPW> That's why I gave you the big spheel about you being in the wrong spot. It' snot 'cause I'm trying to be a bully, I'm actually looking out for you. Things we say could be completely wrong and could lead you down the wrong path, making things much harder for you.
<urgodfather> moppers... see... im getting somewhere. general knowlege
<ramblingpirate> did it make you log in to the fallback session?
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: fallback session ?
<moppers> urgodfather, you need to find a good guide on building the kernel; that will explain how to extract the config. as to how to build it on android hardware, i have no idea
<urgodfather> michealPW: what am i gonna do... get mad and de-friend you on fb? lol j/k
<wilee-nilee> Bray90820, Run in the terminal skype and look for errors
<ramblingpirate> log out real quick, click on your username once, and it should have a menu to pick your "login session"
<michealPW> urgodfather: haha, touche :P
<ramblingpirate> take a look at those then come back.
<moppers> urgodfather, i dont even know if exracting the config will help  you as it might need to be setup differently
<Aaruni> ok, one minute
<urgodfather> moppers.. got several handy.. didn't know i could extract the config file
<moppers> urgodfather, it's probably saved in /boot
<dsolsman> i got this error message while trying to install a .deb. Will you help me figure out what to do? You are attempting to install an initrd kernel image (version
<urgodfather> moppers: what if there are proprietary modules used... could i salvage them?
<dsolsman>  │ 2.6.25.4-us122l) This will not work unless you have configured your boot
<dsolsman>  │ loader to use initrd. (An initrd image is a kernel image that expects to
<dsolsman>  │ use an INITial Ram Disk to mount a minimal root file system into RAM and
<dsolsman>  │ use that for booting).
<FloodBot1> dsolsman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsolsman>  │
<moppers> urgodfather, assuming it's linux: /boot will have a config-xxxx file
<moppers> urgodfather, modules will be in /lib/modules/kernelversion folder but no idea if they are binary compatible on the new hardware
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: I get two options : ubuntu, and ubuntu - 2d
<ramblingpirate> ok, ubuntu 2D means you don't have HW acceleration, but you were able to login using the first one?
<Aaruni> yeah
<Aaruni> I am logged in now using ubuntu
<ramblingpirate> as far as I can tell, PARKS is just the codename they used when developing that particular card.
<urgodfather> moppers: it's definitely linux.. chinese product. see http://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-Car-DVD-2-Din-6-2-3G-GPS-WiFi-Bluetooth-PC-1GHz-3D-CPU-System-/221204777740?pt=US_Video_In_Dash_Units_w_GPS&hash=item3380d50b0c
<dsolsman> I got this error while installing a .deb file. What should I do?: You are attempting to install an initrd kernel image (version 2.6.25.4-us122l) This will not work unless you have configured your boot loader to use initrd. (An initrd image is a kernel image that expects to use an INITial Ram Disk to mount a minimal root file system into RAM and use that for booting).As a reminder, in order to configure LILO, you need to add an 'initr
<dsolsman> d=/initrd.img' to the image=/vmlinuz stanza of your /etc/lilo.conf
<Aaruni> so, what seems to be the problem here, ramblingpirate ?
<urgodfather> moppers: damn chinese want to make cheep as possible. linux=free
<ramblingpirate> open up a terminal and do 'fglrxgears'
<Aaruni> k
<ramblingpirate> that might not be the actual command...I don't remember.
<ramblingpirate> or just open up your dash and type in amd
<moppers> urgodfather, no, it's android not linux .. ;) but as i said, you know now how to extract the kernel config and wher ethe proprety modules are, but that's all i can tell you
<anew> where are my php error logs in ubuntu? there are nowhere to be found
<Roxanne``> Hey..
<malimbar> agh, I have no idea why, but propriety drivers are no longer installing (they used to work fine). Here is the last block on /var/log/jockey.log if anyone can help me out. http://pastebin.com/kpAdYa7Y
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: fgl_glxgears
<ramblingpirate> yeah. did it pop up?
<Aaruni> I get a really nice looking cube, with rotating gears on its faces
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, did you update recently?
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, congrats, you have the drivers installed!
<Tronic> moppers: Updates that are visible on that site do not seem to appear on my system. Tried different mirrors and apt-get update in between.
<Roxanne``> I did not know that I installed Ubuntu Netbook edition on this machine? I could of sworn when I downloaded ubuntu 13.04 in regular that I was just downloading that? How in the hell did I suddenly just get Ubuntu Netbook from a regular install??
<vic> wifi slow than when using windows
<moppers> Roxanne``, how do you know its netbook edition?
<ramblingpirate> you can tweak settings with amdcccle
<michealPW> 5444 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1088.800 FPS
<michealPW> hehe
<moppers> *it's
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: sort've. I've recently done a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04 (overwriting 13.04 which I had tons of problems with), and I've just been updating and installing my old software on
<Bray90820> wilee-nilee: i typed the word skype in the terminal and it gave me this output
<Roxanne``> moppers: I was trying to install something by the name of "Macbuntu" and suddenly it tells me that I have Netbook Edition installed.
<Bray90820> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<urgodfather> moppers: thanks for the help
<minimec> ramblingpirate: I see, that it was worth the fight... ;)
<michealPW> So many sefgaults from Skype :\
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, go through the log and see if it updated the kernel at all....if so, you have to reinstall the driver.
<michealPW> Skype has gone nowhere good since MS bought it :(
<thurstylark> I'm having a hard time mounting an ntfs partition. The disk comes up in disk utility as hpfs/ntfs (0x07), but gives me no options to mount. It is connected through USB on 12.04
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: I did figure it was a problem with the 3.8.x kernel, so I deleted that and am now running on 3.2.x (x is whatever the last numbers are)
<moppers> Roxanne``, i think that's an issue with macbuntu, there is no longer a netbook edition for 13.04 or perhaps you downloaded the wrong iso
<Roxanne``> How so? I downloaded it directly from the site itself.
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: and that's what I was trying to do - install the driver using the "additional drivers" app
<Helinai> Hi, is there anybody who can help me? I have a huge problem with ubuntu 13.04
<ramblingpirate> minimec, yeah, we got it working. Woo!
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, what is it saying?
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: but it just says "failed, check /var/log/jockey.log"
<Roxanne``> moppers: How so? I downloaded it directly fro the site itself.. And not only that what other versions are there on that site besides 12 and 13 in 32 and 64 bit versions.
<vic> why is wifi too slow in ubuntu 13.04?
<Roxanne``> from*
<ramblingpirate> paste the contents of 'cat /var/log/jockey.log'
<th0r> Roxanne``: I'm not sure macbuntu will work with unity
<Helinai> I use it at work and during the 13.04 version update my coworker shut down the computer and now i turn it on but i cant do anything
<Aaruni|OSX> ramblingpirate: I suffered ACPI shutdown
<Helinai> wifi dont work, usb neither and the sam goes for the cd
<Roxanne``> th0r: Is there a way to take Unity off?
<Tronic> moppers, wilee-nilee: http://nopaste.info/deed802bbd.html
<Aaruni|OSX> me laptop overheats quite a bit
<Bray90820> wilee-nilee: i also typed in sudo skype and it basically is telling me skype isn't installed
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: you want the whole thing?
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: What CPU and GPU are you using?
<th0r> Roxanne``: I have no experience with unity, only know it is default in 13.
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, mostly i just want to know if it's complaining about linux kernel headers
<thurstylark> I'm having a hard time mounting an ntfs partition. The disk comes up in disk utility as hpfs/ntfs (0x07), but gives me no options to mount. It is connected through USB on 12.04
<Aaruni|OSX> michealPW: intel core i3, ATI mobility Radeon HD 5470
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: Are you running the open source Gallium drivers for the Radeon card?
<moppers> Roxanne``, type lsb_release into terminal
<wilee-nilee> Bray90820, I see install methods on the web for skype and 13.04, personally when I have used it I use windows, so any real help here on ubuntu.
<moppers> Roxanne``, sorry: lsb-release -a
<Aaruni|OSX> michealPW: it used to gallium 0.4 or something like that, then I decided to install fglrx, now it shows VESA:PARK
<Aaruni|OSX> ramblingpirate: BTW, for that gears thing, I got 1000+ FPS
<Aaruni|OSX> (and that probably caused the ACPI shutdown)
<rhg135> server dev.dtalley11.com +6668 rhg135/freenode:h67n96
<rhg135> oops
<Helinai> is there anybody who can help me?
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: Open up your Catalyst Control Center
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni|OSX, gotcha. I'm not sure about the ACPI shutdown...I've never experienced that.
<chutney> there are 1749 people who might be able to
<michealPW> Under Power, what options do you have?
<Aaruni|OSX> michealPW, ramblingpirate : that laptop is shutdown now. it experienced overheat, and ACPI powered it off. currently I am on my macbook
<Roxanne``> moppers: Not working. Command not found.
<michealPW> Oh, wow. Hrmm
<ramblingpirate> that's just what I said.
<moppers> Roxanne``, my apologies: lsb_release -a
<michealPW> That's not good..
<michealPW> *thinks*
<moppers> Roxanne``, first one is an undersfore, second is a minus
<michealPW> How old is the laptop, Aaruni|OSX ?
<Aaruni|OSX> 3 years, I think
<ramblingpirate> that's going to be a hw issue if it's overheating that quickly...unless it's getting more juice than it's supposed to. MFG power brick?
<Bray90820_> test?
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: Have you opened it up and cleaned all the dust off it's fans and heatsinks?
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: Lately, I meant to include ^
<Aaruni|OSX> yeah,
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: the whole thing is too large for pastebin. I do see a lot of <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB at (blah blah)> and a bunch of DEBUG: searching for handler for driver id type: 'kernal_module',  etc.
<Helinai> I had trouble with the installation of the 13.04 version, and now i cant do anything... i think drivers are gone and i cant connect to internet :S
<Aaruni|OSX> a few days back
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: oh, interesting. So is this a new issue under linux, or has it always been running hot like this?
<Aaruni|OSX> no, it is my lappy problem
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, try 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<Aaruni|OSX> linux runs abuout 10 C cooler than windows in dual boot
<Roxanne``> moppers: Yeah, I have the regular version from what I see.
<michealPW> Aaruni|OSX: Ah, okay so that's interesting. Can you go into your BIOS and change any frequencies or voltages?
<Aaruni|OSX> michealPW: no, its all greyed out
<michealPW> Hrmm
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: "linux-headers-3.2.0-41-generic is already the newest version"
<moppers> Roxanne``, you can get rid of unity by using a diferent desktop e.g. "xubuntu" BUT i dont know if that's why macbuntu isn't working: should ask their support
<michealPW> Using AMD's Catalyst Control Center, you can cut power to the GPU...
<michealPW> That will dramatically decrease the heat.
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, hrmmm....are you using 12.10?
<Aaruni|OSX> ok, booting into that now, michealPW
<michealPW> Wait
<michealPW> Let me find wher eit is first
<michealPW> So you don't have to run the lappy long :P
<michealPW> hehe
<michealPW> If ACPI is shutting it down I think that means it's getting severely hot, like in the 70 - 80 degree range, close to burning out for good :|
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: 12.04. I did have 13.10 installed, but then I went through and reinstalled 12.04, and I also manually removed 3.8.whatever earlier today
<Roxanne``> moppers: Would I be able to put KDE over Unity? Would take it off?
<malimbar> but the problem was there with that kernel too
<Roxanne``> moppers: Would I be able to put KDE over Unity? Would that take it off?
<Aaruni|OSX> michealPW: ACPI shuts down when GPU > 87, and CPU > 90
<moppers> Roxanne``, Unknown, never touched kde before
<michealPW> oh my goodness
<Aaruni|OSX> also, I can't find the powe cut option in Catalyst
<michealPW> That's incredibly hot, LMAO!
<Helinai> Guys please help me! I need it for work and right know im in a really baaaaad position...
<michealPW> Under PowerPlay or Switchable Graphics?
<chutney> Helinai, how far does it boot?
<michealPW> You might have to click Preferences and set the view to Advanced
<Aaruni> ok, ramblingpirate, I am back from ubuntu
<Helinai> chutney: i can turn it on and use it but usb dont work, wifi and any other network type neither and the same goes for cd... it awfully slow
<Helinai> and if i open the software center or any ubuntu software it gives me errors and closes the program
<[JethroDawnfine]> Roxanne``: can you read portuguese? >> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/04/omo-remover-o-unity-completamente-do-ubuntu-sem-quebrar-o-sistema.html
<aarcane> how does one use the :i386 packages from ubuntu x64?
<minimec> Helinai: Did you do some kernel update? Did you try to boot an older kernel?
<Aaruni> michealPW: in powerplay, it is for higher performance, or battery life
<Aaruni> it is set to performance when plugged in, and battery life, when not plugged in
<Helinai> minimec : no i didnt... it told me to update to the 13.04 version and i did but my dumb coworker forcely shut down the computer while it was updating :S
<michealPW> Set both to higher battery life. Maybe that's some weird abstraction of it, Iunno? It's unfamiliar for me. I remember more general settings in here :|
<michealPW> To set frequency ranges.
<michealPW> Maybe just set that and power off for now
<michealPW> While I try to find where the setting is exactly
<Jordan_U> Helinai: Open a terminal and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
<Aaruni> its 1:08 AM here, michealPW. If i shut down now, then I'll be back only tomorrow
<michealPW> Does your BIOS have temperature readings? Do you know if it's the CPU or the GPU that's reaching peak temperature?
<michealPW> Or both, maybe?
<Aaruni> its usually the CPU reaching peak
<michealPW> LOL Aaruni. Alrighty, that's fine. Maybe we can figure it out tomorrow ;)
<Aaruni> I did some stress testing under windows
<Helinai> Jordan_U : just a sec because its reaaaaly slow
<michealPW> Oh okay, interesting. So maybe we're barking up the wrong tree with the Catalyst Control.
<minimec> Helinai: Well... you upgraded... and that broke. So you are in the middle of an update... Can you run 'sudo update-manager -d' in a console?
<Aaruni> michealPW: http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=NWFQ
<michealPW> I'll try and find out how to scale down that i3. Maybe disable it's integrated GPU if it has one?
<minimec> Helinai: In a terminal, not a console ;)
<Aaruni> no integrated GPU in that
<Helinai> minimec: now i try... :) thanks in advance guys, just a sec and i tell you what it says ;)
<Jordan_U> minimec: 1: update-manager doesn't need to be run as root (it will bring up its own authentication dialog using policy kit) 2: For GUI apps you should never use sudo directly, always use gksudo 3: The "-d" switch for update-manager is for enabling upgrades to *Development* releases, which is certainly not what we want here.
<Roxanne``> [JethroDawnfine]: Yes, I can.
<Bray90820_> Is there a faster version of the flash player the official one is making my computer incredibly show
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, which i3 is it?
<[JethroDawnfine]> Roxanne``: well, they're showing how to remove Unity without breaking ubuntu 12.04, and installing KDE instead...maybe that would help
<Jordan_U> Bray90820_: No, but you can avoid using flash with things like http://youtube.com/html5 .
<moppers> Bray90820_, google chrome has an improved flash player
<michealPW> Aaruni: Still awake?
<Bray90820_> i am using firefox
<moppers> Bray90820_, adobe dropped desktop linux flash support, and google took over
<michealPW> Oh nvm
<Aaruni> yeah, one minute
<Helinai> im doing the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" its taking a while
<moppers> Bray90820_, with firefox, you dont get the proprietary improed flash player that chrome uses
<Aaruni> michealPW, ramblingpirate : Intel® Core™ i3 CPU M 370 @ 2.40GHz × 4
<Jordan_U> Helinai: That's expected. It will hopefully complete the upgrade.
<minimec> Jordan_U: I agree with you, but he is exactly in a 'broken upgrade' situation. That's why I consider the '-d' option. I will rembember the 'sudo thing' ;)
<dsolsman> is there a place i can buy linux tech support for a small problem i feel overwhelmed by?
<Bray90820_> what about chromium
<Aaruni> its dual core, with hyper-threading, ramblingpirate, michealPW
<moppers> dsolsman, canonical will for ubuntu, see their website
<moppers> Bray90820_, no chromium doesn't have it, it' [the flashplayer] is not open source
<Jordan_U> minimec: What does allowing upgrade to a development release have to do with finishing an upgrade to a stable release?
<chutney> dsolsman, what is the small problem?
<Bray90820_> so the only way is to use chrome?
<Zehle> ops
<michealPW> Aaruni: I found a couple topics on that, setting some grub-settings to enable advanced power management for that core i3, but it was all related to the integrated HD GPU.
<dsolsman> is there an alternative to canonical's plan?  its expensive and i just have one problem, and dont want to suscribe.
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, try 'cpupower frequency -info'
<michealPW> So I guess it wont affect yours.
<chutney> dsolsman, what is the small problem?
<Helinai> Jordan_U minimec : thanks in advance guys... ill let you know soon ;)
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: ok, one minute
<michealPW> I'm not sure, mate. Could it just be a poorly designed laptop? Maybe there's just not good air flow or adequate cooling? :\
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: cpupower: command not found
<minimec> Jordan_U: We will see. If he is prompted to upgrade to 13.10 he will hesitate I guess.
<dsolsman> I'm trying to install an audio interface but im having problems loading the module and applying the settings for Jackd in Realtime
<Bray90820_> is there any other browser besides  chrome that has improved flash player?
<Aaruni> michealPW: that has to be it
<ramblingpirate> michealPW, the only other thing I can think of is the ondemand governor isn't kicking in properly.
<Roxanne``> [JethroDawnfine]: Thankies =3
<minimec> Helinai: Consider 'gksudo update-manager' instead of my command.
<moppers> dsolsman, you said 'audio interface' not soundcard and you said 'jackd' : is this a pro-audio sound card?
<chutney> dsolsman, asking it here is free
<michealPW> ramblingpirate: Oh right, the cpu frequency scaling that they do? Hrmm, I'm not sure how that works on linux. I thought acpi handled that? :\
<Helinai> minimec : ok ;)
<dsolsman> it is a tascam us-144. its an interface that operates like a sound card.
<dsolsman> its usb
<ramblingpirate> michealPW, as far as I know, it's handled by the kernel AFAIK.
<moppers> ok so live monitoring of your recordings and such?
<Jordan_U> Helinai: minimec: For now, just wait for "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to finish before doing anything else.
<Aaruni> michealPW: its done by kernel
<dsolsman> yeah, but i just want to be able to play audio from it mostly
<dsolsman> that way i dont have to replug everything when i dual boot to windows
<ramblingpirate> Aaruni, if I had more time, I'd help you going through tweaking the governor but I have somewhere to be unfortunately...
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: alright, I got the whole jockey log uploaded to my google drive. Hope it helps: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxtYyDIchB5dSF80VmVkRlRNVEE/edit?usp=sharing
<Helinai> Jordan_U : yes :)
<michealPW> Aaruni: This is the grub parameters that supposedly turns on advanced pm features for core i3. Again though, to warn you this was for core i3's with IGPs. Maybe it will help, though?: pcie_aspm=force i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1
<Aaruni> ramblingpirate: its ok
<moppers> i have motu, but i had to get it setup for me, linux pro audio is hard
<Aaruni> michealPW: its ok
<Aaruni> not messing with that
<michealPW> hehe yea
<dsolsman> the thing is if i dont either find someone to show me how to automate it to work i probably wont stick with ubuntu long
<dsolsman> there is this guide http://wiki.briata.org/doku.php
<moppers> dsolsman, there are people who use linux for pro audio but it's not very mature on linux: your best bet is forums IMO
<dsolsman> can you suggest a specific forum?
<moppers> dsolsman, for example the quality of VSTs and stuff on linux is awful
<Aaruni> maybe, the thing is as simple as an old application of thermal paste, which needs to be replaced, ramblingpirate, michealPW
<Aaruni> anyways, good night, I can't stay up any longer
<dsolsman> yeah, i just want to be play to play audio from it's mixer.
<michealPW> Aaruni: True, yea.
<michealPW> Aaruni: Good luck, mate! Maybe we'll both be on again tomorrow ;)
<Aaruni> good night, guys
<moppers> as much as i love ubuntu, iw ill say you're in for a really hard time
<dsolsman> i mean, i don
<michealPW> Yea.
<michealPW> Pro audio on linux is horsepoop.
<dsolsman> t plan on using it for audio recording on linux, just playing audio will suffice.
<michealPW> All the good software is for Windows. Cakewalk Pro, SONAR etc. It's all for Windows and WINE will not run them. 'course this is all from 2007 the last time I tried to build a pro audio studio powered by Linux.
<ramblingpirate> malimbar, it looks like it's trying to install NVIDIA drivers. do you have an nvidia or amd card?
<michealPW> It was such a shame.. The OS itself is so ideal. The lack of software is a no-go, though :\
<michealPW> It's the same with video editing, really.
<malimbar> ramblingpirate: I have an nvidia card
<dsolsman> alright thanks guys
<michealPW> dsolsman: Wait, what?
<ramblingpirate> you weren't trying to install fglrx were you?
<Zehle> Hello! I'm having a problem with writing from python to a html doc. Can someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633361/
<contrapunctus> michealPW : Wat
<michealPW> dsolsman: I thought you were aiming for pro audio recording? Maybe I misunderstood the question.
<moppers> dsolsman, see pm
<contrapunctus> <- has been using it for pro audio for quite a while, quite satisfied.
<michealPW> contrapunctus: What are your requirements?
<contrapunctus> michealPW - *Jack Sparrow voice* Clearly you've never used KXStudio [since last year onwards].
<michealPW> Last time I gave it an honest attempt was 2007, with Ubuntu Studio 7.04.
<michealPW> Oh last year? Nope, certainly have not!
<michealPW> Hrmm
<contrapunctus> michealPW, score writing, audio recording, MIDI production. Mostly do classical work and film scoring.
<Zehle> Anyone here experienced on Python to HTML?
<michealPW> Oh. Well, what seems to be the problem?
<contrapunctus> michealPW, Laborejo is awesome, Musescore isn't bad for newbies, and KXstudio tools, qtractor, qsynth, qsampler and linuxsampler...bulletproof.
<moppers> it does work, it's just not very mature
<Helinai> Jordan_U minimec : its done, what do i do? restar?
<moppers> Zehle, #python is really good at python
<contrapunctus> Ardour3 is going pretty nice too, from what I hear. I haven't used it so far, though. Plugins are steadily developing, BitWig is coming, everyone's upbeat about Carla.
<contrapunctus> So...I recommend you try it out again ;)
<dsolsman> I'm trying to install the us-144 module. i have turned off usb2.0 and set it to run as a usb1.1 as the guide suggests. i just want to use the device to play audio from, not record, and not use in a DAW or other recording software.
<minimec> Helinai: yes, to load the new kernel and modules.
<Zehle> moppers: Sorry ;)
<moppers> i gave up with ardour
<moppers> how many hours of fiddign with ardour? and then i did what i wanted in about 6 clicks on mixcraft :(
<tony> hi
<contrapunctus> moppers: A lot of things go much faster on Linux compared to other OSes...and naturally vice versa.
<Bray90820> so apparently the slowness wasn't just from the flash player
<Bray90820> so apparently the slowness wasn't just from the flash player
<Bray90820> unity is just slow all around
<moppers> contrapunctus, linux can do pro audio , i do not doubt that . but the leatning process is hard, and the tools are trickier to use
<contrapunctus> moppers, why not discuss this in #opensourcemusicians? I got music to make, I just happened to see this here ;)
<michealPW> Ardour and another was like Audacity. I tried a bunch of different things back in the day. Ultimately, nothing held a candle to Cakewalk, SONAR or ProTools for the Mac.
<moppers> contrapunctus, now if you like fidding with them, sure it will work for you: but if you want to just plugin a  guitar and go, becuae you're a musician not a geek, linux pro audio wont work for you
<michealPW> It's pretty cool that there's KXStudio, though. Will be very interesting to poke around with that.
<michealPW> The requirements of the guy who had me try were pretty crazy, though..
<contrapunctus> moppers - I get tired of saying this...on the two audio distros I used (and the one that i eventually settled for), I had to setup only...once. Eveeer.
<contrapunctus> From there on it was plug and play.
<tony_> hay
<michealPW> He had a full-blown recording studio in his basement. A $250,000 mixing table with 64 high-definition inputs (real-time inputs....)
<moppers> contrapunctus, i have the time to try one this weekend, which one should i try?
<michealPW> So, to do that, first I needed a realtime kernel. That was the first hurdle. Next, he had Cakewalk Pro Audio setup with over 150 different audio effects plugins..
<michealPW> *nothing* could hold a candle to that... *nothing*
<michealPW> Not back then, anyways.
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michealPW> How is Ubuntu Studio off topic?
<michealPW> Meh. Whatever.
<wilee-nilee> get a room guys, lol
<Helinai> Jordan_U minimec : Guys its working!!!! :D thank you so much!!! i owe you big time!
<wilee-nilee> its not support is all
<contrapunctus> Definitely UbuntuStudio 12.04 + KXStudio. You can have help setting up in #kxstudio, #opensourcemusicians, and on linuxmusicians.com.
<snowveil> I made a launcher for the game "Don't Starve" on my launcher panel, and it launches then immediately closes.  If I double click the executable in nautilus it works fine...any ideas? (ubuntu 12.04 64 bit)
<moppers> contrapunctus, remember if i need the help, the experiment is a failire :)
<contrapunctus> lol
<contrapunctus> moppers, everyone needs help setting up. I did too.
<contrapunctus> But after that setup one doesn't need anything.
<ramblingpirate> now kiss.
<contrapunctus> wat
<Bray90820> i was looking at some of my unity logs and i got this error
<Bray90820> WARN  2013-05-04 15:01:35 unity <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: No such interface `org.ayatana.bamf.view' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application0x8c6db0
<michealPW> Unity trying to "fetch children"
<michealPW> That sounds so wrong. Tsk tsk :P
<Bray90820> :P
<michealPW> Sorry, awefull joke. I couldn't resist :(
<Bray90820> michealPW: do you know what i should do tho
<malimbar> woh, they didn't say kiss with tounge
<betrayd> snowveil: that launcher, try to run the exec part in a terminal
<Bray90820> I actually get a bunch of errors i am going to pastebin the hole output
<michealPW> Bray90820: In general, though.. you can ignore Warnings as long as the program functions as expected.
<betrayd> Bray90820: only a warning though
<michealPW> Bray90820: Is Unity functioning properly, besides that warning?
<Bray90820> it is kinda slow
<michealPW> So then it's functioning perfectly fine.
<michealPW> ZING!
<Vivekananda> hey there
<moppers> Bray90820, linux spits out error msg and warnings like crazy, usually ignore them
<michealPW> *ahem* sorry.
<streulma> anyone using ubuntu on a Mac ?
<Bray90820> moppers: i got thoes errors when i reset unity
<moppers> streulma, i used to ,on an airbook, until the airbook broke. installation was a real pain
<michealPW> streulma: Briefly
<Jossse> Hello Guys. Often when I install packages, big documentation packages are installed too. Is this really necessary, can I prevent this from happening? What do you think?
<Bray90820> and teh reason i reset it was because it was running really showly
<Bray90820> and still is
<michealPW> Jossse: Documentation is always good. As far as I know, you can't override this behavior since most of the time, the package depends on the documentation.
<Bray90820> if anyone does wanna take a look here it is
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=yah31QRT
<moppers> centos doesnt install man by default, i dont think
<benzrf> hey! I'm using Skype in Ubuntu, does anybody here know how to enable beeping when I get messaged?
<moppers> so you can get rid of the docs, but no real need on ubuntu.
<moppers> at least for home user
<streulma> moppers: /usr/share/man
<streulma> or /usr/share/doc
<benzrf> additionally, how can I make it so that alt-tab once always switches programs and not just the most recent window?
<michealPW> streulma: Honestly, I gave up. Installation was a major process.. Getting the machine to boot was another process.. Getting the fans working and regulating the temperature properly was another hassle.
<michealPW> I beat that dead horse with a stick for 4 days... Still it was nearly unusable.
<streulma> I got it running :)
<streulma> boot from CD
<streulma> as Legacy mode
<michealPW> Even with the fans running at a constant 3000 rpm it couldn't properly regulate it's temperature under any significant load.
<Jossse> Thanks michealPW .
<michealPW> The biggest problem was the Optimus chip and the nVidia 650m GPU.
<Bray90820> so does anyone know why unity is honorably slow
<moppers> streulma, i loved the airbook hardware but was too closed a platform, when it broke i was sadface until i got a chromebook. but yes ubuntu does work on macs
<gustav> michealPW: "Was?"
<moppers> gustav, not any more as he junked the box :)
<michealPW> gustav: Haha, I sold the MacBook Pro and got a PC... "was" indeed :)
<michealPW> har har har!
<gustav> Aah. Clever.
<michealPW> I know, right?! LOL that's the only sane approach to dealing with an Optimus chip :D
<gustav> I could just chuck my GPU.
<moppers> Bray90820, was it slow before or is this new?
<streulma> I would use Ubuntu on it and don't buy a new PC
<michealPW> Put the POS on kijiji and pray to the gods that some sucker will buy it :D
<betrayd> Bray90820: is it always that org.something seems like a bad theme
<moppers> if gods existed those chips wouldnt
<michealPW> LMAO
<streulma> it's a good one the Macbook, early 2011 macbook pro 17 inch i7 quad with 16gb of mem
<Bray90820> it has always been slow
<michealPW> Zing!
<sam113101> Bray90820: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Bray90820> 13.04
<michealPW> streulma: Pfft. Aweful! Better value in a PC.
<moppers> Bray90820, what graphics card?
<Bray90820> and sometime unity complacently crashes and i need to manually restart the computer
<sam113101> unity was slow for me in 12.10, but it's fast in 13.04
<streulma> ahhhh 13.04, some bugs not solved
<streulma> I solved 1 bug :)
<streulma> in the installer
<michealPW> Bray90820: I don't think it's Unity that is slow.. But your GPU. Try: sudo apt-get install pastebinit mesa-utils && glxinfo | pastebinit
<Bray90820> ATI Radeon 5700
<streulma> Bray90820: http://wiki.cchtml.com
<streulma> Bray90820: to install Catalyst 13.4
<streulma> michaelPW: what do you mean with "better value in a PC" ?
<Janeks> well I turned windows on after half year of using only ubuntu, and I can tell some things there should be in ubuntu needed to improve
<streulma> that PC is better ?
<betrayd> for less money, can be a doorstop when it's old
<michealPW> streulma: Yes. The MacBook Pro with Retina display that I paid $2100 for absolutely PALES in comparison to this PC-based laptop built by ASUS.
<Janeks> for example directory icons in windows shows whats inside of them (file type) etc
<michealPW> Loaded with AMD hardware... A quad-core 64-bit Opteron processor and 2.. That's right, count them with me, TWO Radeon GPUs, one is discrete with 1GB of memory.
<streulma> I have 1 problem with Ubuntu on Mac > install opensource graphics or ATI Catalyst ?
<Bray90820_> unity crashed again
<Bray90820_> what did you want me to do in the terminal again
<michealPW> streulma: Open Source is stable... However, fglrx (ATI Catalyst) is the best power and temperature management...
<streulma> another problem: use 12.04 or 13.04 with some bugs
<Bray90820_> and i am using the proprietary driver otherwise my graphics card fan won't stop spinning
<streulma> or revert to 12.10
<michealPW> streulma: The best battery life and thermal temperatures are seen with fglrx, I find.. Although sometimes fglrx can't resume from friggin' sleeping LMAO. Open Source typically can sleep, hibernate and dim led backlights like a champ.
<michealPW> streulma: In my honest opinion, I recommend 12.04. It's LTS and will be fully supported right into 2017. Ubuntu 13.04 is still very new and will of course have bugs. It's not LTS.
<michealPW> However.. If 13.04 works fine for you, that's fine too..
<michealPW> If you're having problems with 13.04 though, you might save yourself a lot of hassle and time and use 12.04.
<tony_> how run open vpn on ubunt
<michealPW> Oh wait.. streulma. That question was related to the macbook? In that case you dont' really have much choice haha. I couldn't even get 12.04 to boot on the macbook. I had to use the nightly build of 13.04 for the 3.8 kernel.
<Janeks> there should be an option to switch unity sidebar to be in bottom
<michealPW> 12.04 would kernel panic, basically no matter what I did it would not even boot the liveCD successfully (rofl)
<theadmin> tony_: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn{,-gnome} and you should be able to use it from the menus.
<michealPW> Which makes sense, I mean MacBooks are pure EFI systems using GUID Partition Tables, brand new hardware and exotic hardware like the funky Optimus chip. The latest kernel and a modern UEFI/GPT-aware installer is your only hope (rofl)
<theadmin> michealPW: Both 12.04 and 13.04 are EFI- and GPT-aware.
<theadmin> However, macs... Eh.
<streulma> miachelPW: no :)
<michealPW> Macs:(
<michealPW> I just gave up. Screw it. It's not worth the money.
<streulma> michaelPW: boot from Live and run GParted, create a new Partition Table with MBR
<theadmin> Getting a regular OS to run on a Mac is as much of trouble as getting OS X to work on a regular computer...
<Bray90820_> This time i got a flash player error with chrome
<michealPW> streulma: Yea but that's destructive haha. You'll whipe the recovery HD partition :/
<Bray90820_> when i went full screen everything went white
<streulma> michaelPW :)
<michealPW> And also OS X. With no CD, you can't get OS X back, it's in the recovery HD partition LOL. Well unless there's some way I'm not aware of (rofl)
<streulma> michaelPW: do CMD + R and you'll get Internet Recovery
<streulma> michaelPW: from Lion on
<michealPW> How would that work if you cleared the Recovery HD? :\
<tony_> how install software on ubuntu
<michealPW> Unless it's stored in a chip on the mainboard, I guess. Weird
<theadmin> tony_: Using the Software Center.
<streulma> michaelPW: from Internet :)
<streulma> michaelPW: cmd +R on boot and you will get Internet Recovery (booting recovery from internet)
<theadmin> michealPW: Netboot or something... Wouldn't be too hard to pull off DHCP and a netboot image of some sort.
<michealPW> streulma: Nono, I mean... Booting th emac and holding Command+R, that 'causes the Darwin bootloader to start booting from the Recovery HD partition, unless I understand the mechanism wrong?
<tony_> how install software on ubuntu
<theadmin> tony_: I just said. Use the software centre.
<MonkeyDust> !apt | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<ThinkT510> !software | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<michealPW> streulma: It's the same thing that happened to this ASUS PC... Destroying the GPT destroyed the Recovery partition, making my F9 rescue key completely useless LOL
<streulma> michaelPW: if you have no recovery partition it will boot from Internet
<madprops> !language tony
<Bray90820_> The error i got was "chrome crashed with SIGABRT in raise()"
<michealPW> Weird
<oz6oh> Hello friends i am looking for people knowing something about strobe in parrallelport programming leg 1 on 25 pole
<MonkeyDust> oz6oh  how is that ubuntu related?
<michealPW> theadmin: Mm, I suppose. They could just put that in the chip where EFI is I guess? :\
<michealPW> A little rescue operating system, basically... Hrmm!
<tony_> Hello friends i am looking for people knowing something about ssh
<oz6oh> monkey because i use it on my ubuntu 13.04
<tony_> backtrack5r3
<theadmin> michealPW: Yeah. Then again I have no macs anywhere near me (thank goodness, because otherwise I'd be fined for breaking them to bits), so I'm not sure. This is just a suggestion.
<theadmin> tony_: Backtrack is not supported.
<oz6oh> MonkeyDust i use terminal c and a program
<Bray90820_> i am on a 12 CORE MacPro as we speak
<Bray90820_> and have a macbook behind me
<tony_> an one use   backtrack5r3
<streulma> Bray90820_ and use Ubuntu native ? :)
<Bray90820_> yes
<streulma> nice :)
<Bray90820_> it's a triboot with windows 7, OSX, and ubuntu
<oz6oh> MonkeyDust is my question not good here ???
<betrayd>  ubuntu with OPEN source graphics!
<Bray90820_> i wish i could use the open grahics driver
<tony_> hiiiiiiiii
<Bray90820_> but if i do my video card won't shut up
<DJones> !backtrack | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<nyuszika7h> Midori froze, I killed it with SIGTERM, then it crashed with SIGSEGV (Cannot access memory at address 0xb587941f)... is that normal?
<streulma> anyone interested in a opensource Java project from us ?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know, how can I move fast between workspace?
<DJones> !pm > tony_
<ubottu> tony_, please see my private message
<mojtaba> Is there any shortcut
<theadmin> mojtaba: Ctrl-Alt-arrow keys
<theadmin> mojtaba: Also, hold down your Super key to see a list of handy keyboard shortcuts.
<mojtaba> theadmin: I want to go directly to the desired workspace.
<theadmin> mojtaba: Ah... Hm.
<mojtaba> theadmin: I knew this, but I have 6 workspaces and do not want to reveal those in the middle, when switching.
<theadmin> mojtaba: Don't know of anything like that, might be possible to do though
<tony_> Hello friends how use ssh
<ThinkT510> !ssh | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<betrayd> mojtaba: if it's ewmh compliant wmctrl might work
<tony_> hay
<tony_> Hello friends how use ssh
<johnjohn1011> is compiz gtk loader viable?  or not really
<Gnea> !ssh | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DJones> tony_: You've just been given the instructions on how to use SSH, please read them
<transit441> anyone here have experience setting up openvpn on an ubuntu server
<transit441> that can spare 5-10 minutes
<transit441> ia lmost ogt it done but im snaggged on soimetime
<streulma> michaelPW: why isn't Mac OS X good ?
<transit441> streulma: OSX is fantastic
<transit441> im a programmera nd i use OSX
<joroaf> /ns
<ThinkT510> streulma: not a discussion for this channel
<transit441> C C++ PHP PHP java python
<transit441> anyone wanna help me with a VPN problem?
<streulma> transit441: openvpn yes
<transit441> can uhelp me
<streulma> yes
<michealPW> I found for the price-point, OS X is not up to par. Even compared to completely free operating systems, like Ubuntu, OS X is pretty bad.
<DJones> !ot | michealPW
<ubottu> michealPW: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<g480> how gadmei utv380 usb tvtuner work on ubuntu?
<himanshu_linux> hi , I am using ubuntu 13.04  and after logging in .. gets crash (and nothing work) . So i typed "unity" in terminal , the got even worse ..... PLease Help :(
<bindi> can I ask about Cacti on ubuntu? I just installed it using 'sudo apt-get install cacti' and configured everything, but now it gives me this error: ERROR: opening '/var/lib/cacti/rra/localhost_mem_buffers_3.rrd': No such file or directory
<michealPW> It's completely lacking in the field of Security. It's a wide-open system, the deeper you dig. Riddle with bugs, due to Apple's constant urge to re-invent well established wheels, such as MIME Types.
<himanshu_linux> how to reset it??
<michealPW> Apologies, DJones.
<michealPW> *zips it*
<DJones> michealPW: The discussion would be fine in #ubuntu-offtopic, just not something to support in this channel
<michealPW> I don't know why I always forget about #ubuntu-offtopic
<michealPW> LOL I should probably be in there, not here :P
<himanshu_linux> My system suddenly got crashed ... and nothing is working . I am using 13.04 . please help ..
<MonkeyDust> himanshu_linux  any error messages?
<himanshu_linux> No
<MonkeyDust> !work | himanshu_linux
<ubottu> himanshu_linux: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JoshDreamland> Hi; nautilus does this cool new thing wherein, instead of just selecting the first filename matching the string I type, it performs a painfully slow search for files containing that text. Is there a setting for that, or was this another executive decision I'm going to have to take or leave?
<himanshu_linux> MonkeyDust : when i logged in system my , it gets crash... so i typed unity in terminal thinking it will restore .. but now nothing is working. Right now i am using Guest Account of the system ..
<MoL0ToV> hello world
<himanshu_linux> MonkeyDust : yesterday i have installed the system
<JoshDreamland> never mind, I should have switched to XFCE when Torvalds did two years ago. Cheers.
<Luke23ae> I got a question: can you upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 from within ubuntu?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Hullo. I've installed precise x32 on an acer aspire one d270-1824; the network manager sees the various ap's and attempts connection, but it does not get a real connection. the live cd connected fine-ish, but not in-install. iwconfig shows the ap mac just fine. is it working and just not connecting or is it malfunctioning.
<dakotawulfy> Luke23ae first to 12.04 to 12.10 then 12.10 to 13.04
<ntzrmtthihu777> Luke23ae: I would not suggest it. one 13.04 is still pretty cutting edge, and two in-install upgrades tend to be messy.
<Luke23ae> dakotawulfy: thanks
<Luke23ae> ntzrmtthihu777: alright, then I guess it's too early now
<dakotawulfy> Luke23ae I was able to get it to work on the 64 bit to work but not the 32 bit
<Luke23ae> dakotawulfy: alright. I wasn't aware it's not really stable yet. I just wanted to install the latest version
<ntzrmtthihu777> Luke23ae: I stick to lts's myself, as 1. they are supported longer, 2. I've had better experience with them, and 3. should you want to do an in-install upgrade, you can jump straight between lts versions without having to do the intermediary versions.
<nsaquatics> afternoon... anybody have a second to help me with my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS server? mysql server doesn't want to start because of permissions problems.. As far as I can tell, it has all the right permissions, but still does not want start telling me that it is unable to read/write to the PID file.
<wilee-nilee> nsaquatics, You might check in #ubuntu-server
<ntzrmtthihu777> !EOL | nsaquatics
<ubottu> nsaquatics: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: oh wait, lts server is 5 years, huh?
<nsaquatics> wilee-nilee: Thanks, will do.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Yes
<Luke23ae> can you expect that the latest versions of applications will be available for 12.10 or will they usually be available for 13.10 first? (or at least are the usually released for 12.10 in a reasonable time)?
<michealPW> Luke23ae: You might not want to hear this, but the answer is most likely 12.04... Not 12.10 *or* 13.04.
<michealPW> 12.04 is LTS and supported into 2017... Software development companies wet their pants for this kind of thing.
<wilee-nilee> Luke23ae, expect nothing to many people involved.
<michealPW> A garuantee that the platform will not move/change until 2017.. Brilliant :P
<DJones> Luke23ae: Newer version's of software generally don't get brought out once an Ubuntu version has been released
<Luke23ae> ok, thanks for your anwsers guys :)
<DJones> !newest | Luke23ae This explains it better,
<ubottu> Luke23ae This explains it better,: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Luke23ae> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Luke23ae> LOL
<johnjohn1011> if you upgrade, you should back up just in case.
<Jonah_d> Error on update to 13.04 -> http://pastebin.com/j223usHx   HELP?
<shogoot> Anyone to help me troubleshoot this? Forbidden You don't have permission to access /smn.php on this server. Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.1.166 Port 80 - Seems i got the var/www direcotry messed up rightswise, and i can t mak emy web page dispaly....
<kkerwin> Stupid question: how do I figure out what version of Ubuntu I'm running? I've updated so many times I can't keep track ...
<shogoot> uname -a
<kkerwin> shogoot: Didn't give me the info I needed.
<MoL0ToV> bye to all
<kkerwin> shogoot: Just got: Linux frodo 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<adamk> kkerwin: lsb_release -a
<shogoot> cat /etc/*-release
<kkerwin> adamk: Excellent. Thank you.
<kkerwin> I'm running 12.04; how do I upgrade again? Command line is fine.
<shogoot> sudo update, tehn upgrade
<kkerwin> Current version is 13.04, if memory serves.
<theadmin> kkerwin: You can only update to 12.10 and then to 13.04.
<kkerwin> theadmin: Sounds good. How do I go about doing that, please?
<mustmodify> Just installed 13.04. On login, screen is having some kind of drawing problem. Here's a screen shot of a picture from my phone. https://url.odesk.com/g1toqf
<theadmin> kkerwin: That's a tedious process and will take a few hours. If that's fine, then modify the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades so that Prompt=normal, after which run "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<gerritvk> Can someone help me with zfs on 12.04. I have imported the pool but it won't mount. When I try any commands concerning zfs or zpool the console just sits there
<kkerwin> theadmin: Better now than later. Thank you for your help.
<Vivekananda> bcb2
<theadmin> kkerwin: I personally suggest waiting for 14.04 and upgrading directly to that (LTS -> LTS is possible).
<theadmin> kkerwin: 13.04 doesn't have any noticable changes, really, apart from maybe better hardware support if that's what you're looking for
<kkerwin> theadmin: Having difficulty installing WoW under the version of Wine available to me at present.
<theadmin> kkerwin: eeeh. Upgrading for that isn't worth it.
<theadmin> kkerwin: Check winehq.org, they provide repositories with the latest WINE for supported Ubuntu releases.
<kkerwin> theadmin: Very well; I'll try that.
<kkerwin> theadmin: Thank you again for your help. Also, when will 14.04 be released? Don't want to fall off the bandwagon again. :D
<theadmin> kkerwin: Ubuntu release versions are year.month, so... 2014, April.
<mustmodify> Just installed 13.04. On login, screen is having some kind of rendering issue:  https://url.odesk.com/g1toqf
<kkerwin> theadmin: Good to know; thanks again.
<gerritvk> Can someone help me with zfs on 12.04. I have imported the pool but it won't mount the datasets. When I try any commands concerning zfs or zpool the console just sits there. I have gotten it to work 1 time.
<theadmin> kkerwin: So in short, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<kkerwin> theadmin: Ooer. You just saved me about five minutes of googling; thanks!
<seronis> recently broke my ties to Win7 and figured out most of my essential features.  having an issue with PeerGuardian though
<seronis> is there some hidden way to load an iplist as an ALLOW list?
<kkerwin> seronis: Congratulations on the divorce.
<seronis> the gui seems to allow lists for blocking, and only individual IP/ports for whitelisting
<seronis> kkerwin,  i noticed fully a third of my steam library is on Steam Linux,  so no reason not to give it a month as a trial run
<theadmin> seronis: They're running WoW, that has no Linux version.
<kkerwin> seronis: Indeed. Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with your problem, but good luck.
<seronis> kkerwin,  thanks anyways =-)
<seronis> theadmin, i've used WINE in the past.. im aware it can get a lot of stuff going but its nice to have native versions too
<Dr_willis> You could make up some script and use iptables directly seronis . but it will all depend on what services you are doing and trying to bock
<rypervenche> seronis: If you want it for all services, iptables would be the best way to go about it.
<gerritvk> Can someone help me with zfs on 12.04. I have imported the pool but it won't mount the datasets. When I try any commands concerning zfs or zpool the console just sits there. I have gotten it to work 1 time.
<Dr_willis> !info peerguardian
<ubottu> Package peerguardian does not exist in raring
<seronis> Dr_willis,  im more interested in getting the same GUI features that PeerBlock had.   being able to see exact what is getting blocked as it happens and simply allow things on temp or perm basis
<theadmin> seronis: I agree. Then again, if the software runs natively, it's wine version is likely to perform just as fine. Was the case with many Source-based games for me, for instance, even those not ported yet (e.g. Portal 2)
<seronis> and still manage the large lists
<SunSoul> who summons me?
<Dr_willis> seronis,  peerblock is just for blocking torrent monitoring sites isent it?
<mustmodify> Can someone recommend a channel on which I might find help with my graphics issue?
<seronis> Dr_willis,  its the same thing as peer guardian.. its a massive  blacklist/whitelist manager for all traffic
<BHXSpecter> okay googling for errors has worked a on a few errors but now I have this error and I can't find a result for it though http://pastebin.com/GJt6Ynyu
<theadmin> mustmodify: This is the right channel, but it seems nobody who can help is online. Try http://askubuntu.com
<seronis> Dr_willis, at some point it branched off FROM the PG code
<mustmodify> theadmin: ok thanks
<rypervenche> seronis: Personally I would use a different torrent client that allows it from within the program, like qbittorrent.
<Dr_willis> seronis,  I looked into it once i recall ages ago..  I just recall people thinking it made torrenting 'safe from the cops' which it definatly does not. ;)
<kkerwin> Hrm. I know that #winehq would be a better place to ask this, but they're silent: trying to install WoW, and keep getting it hanging at "Checking for Updates". Also, getting this error in the console: ". err:wininet:open_http_connection create_netconn failed: 10036
<seronis> rypervenche, Dr_willis :   but torrents is only a small part of it.  i dont want it limited to one program.   want it system wide
<rypervenche> seronis: Then I would use iptables.
<seronis> but IP tables (when i was looking it over, could be wrong) looked like its not good for feedback
<rypervenche> seronis: Assuming you have a list of IP addresses.
<theadmin> kkerwin: Well, wine isn't supported here so you'll have better luck in #winehq regardless. Check the Wine Application Database for your app, it might have fixes for common problems with it.
<BHXSpecter> stuck at hospital until monday morning otherwise I would just back up my code and reinstall 12.10 and install everything again, but figured I have two days...might as well try to fix it myself
<Dr_willis> seronis,  to be honest.. i dont even see the need for it running on a linux box.   Only things i see 'comming' in on a normal basis are random port scans or people trying to ssh in. those are easially blocked by other tools
<rypervenche> seronis: There are front-ends for iptables, such as gufw.
<kkerwin> theadmin: Damn. Been there, done that. :(
<seronis> rypervenche,  im  4 days into my linux experiment..  hadnt found that out yet =-)
<seronis> guess i'll keep looking into iptables too
<rypervenche> seronis: That's a fairly simple-to-use GUI frontend for iptables.
<Dr_willis> seronis,  to to be honest with you - I think you are still in a 'windows mindset' where you think such things are needed.  when they really are not  needed for a typical linux setup.
<seronis> can it also manage downloading the various lists from the urls where they are maintained
<theadmin> rypervenche, seronis: correction: gufw is a frontend for, well, ufw. Which is a frontend for iptables, I guess.
<rypervenche> seronis: But like they said, you probably don't even need to block all of those IP addresses.
<Dr_willis> but have fun ;)
<rypervenche> theadmin: Right right.
<theadmin> rypervenche: Eh, just saying because some might have something against ufw for one reason or another.
<seronis> peerguardian linux installed nice.. and its 99% matching peerblock from windows.. right now the only issue im having is figuring out how to get it to load the lists as whitelists
<seronis> was hoping someone had familiarity with that specific program.  gonna look into IPtables more too though
<rypervenche> seronis: For a beginner, iptables will look quite confusing, especially as it's command line only.
<seronis> im 35..  CLI isnt difficult
<seronis> =-)
<rypervenche> All right.
<Dr_willis> seronis,  when  i cant find decent docs for ubuntu for a complex topic - i often look at the archwiki pages -->    https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PeerGuardian_Linux
<deadweasel> what happened to the unity launcher?  I have a 5 sec delay every time I hit it now (just did dist-upgrade)
<Dr_willis> seronis,  it mentions --->  /etc/pgl/allow.p2p lists custom IP ranges that will not be filtered.
<seronis> didnt realize Arch information would apply for something derived from Debian -> Ubuntu.   thanks for the information (everyone) should probably have enough to be able to find what i need
<seronis> unless someone knows the exact answer of course.   =-)
<Dr_willis> services and configs should be about the same.. but there can be differances
<Dr_willis> the  peerblock site/docs most likely have the definitive answer somewhere
<seronis> they just kept referencing the block lists and the (easily found) manual whitelisting of INDIVIDUAL ip/port combos
<Dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/peerguardian/
<seronis> the program has the functionality to import lists that are maintained offsite..  and the windows version lets you assign those lists as either blacklists OR whitelists
<Dr_willis> no idea on any more really.
<seronis> pgl only seems to use them as blacklists
<seronis> i've been browsing the sourceforge link since yesterday
<seronis> =-)
<seronis> thank you all the same
<rypervenche> seronis: Check your private message as well.
<seronis> oh.. didnt notice it
<Dr_willis> i imagine the idea is that everything is 'allowed' except whats blocked...
<Dr_willis> otherwise you are filtering out to many good sites with the bad.
<SrPx> Hey guys, a friend is installing windows + ubuntu on the same machine. He asked me the following: "should I install windows in a partition and leave 30gb free, then install ubuntu there... or install ubuntu in a 30gb partition, then install windows"? I remember installing ubuntu w/ no problems even if I had windows on 100%... so, well
<SrPx> what do I say?
<Dr_willis> SrPx,  install windows FIRST
<SrPx> Dr_willis: leaving 30gb free ?
<Dr_willis> however muich  space you want free... of course.
<sethrobodeene> very new to linux/xubuntu, browsed all the linux.org beginner stuff, as well as the xubuntu.or beginner stuff.  any other beginner guides you would suggest?
<SrPx> Dr_willis: I see, thanks!
<Dr_willis> and you may want to try to restrict windows to just using 1 primary partion - if you can.
<Dr_willis> !manual | sethrobodeene
<ubottu> sethrobodeene: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<The_Ghost> Ok I used clamscan to scan a windows partion but in the scan summery it said it  found 3 infected files I would like to know were they are now ?
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_willis, windows needs min. 2 partitions for vista and later, one for its boot and recovery sector, the other for the OS.
<Dr_willis> The_Ghost,  you mean it moved them?
<TheLordOfTime> they can't restrict it to just 1
<Dr_willis> TheLordOfTime,  actually  theres ways around that need for a boot partition from what i looked up ages ago.
<Dr_willis> but the issue these days is many recovery-disk sets - make 4 PRIMARY partitions - which really screws things up for linux
<TheLordOfTime> Dr_willis, lemme guess: highly techie fix?
<SrPx> Dr_willis: hmm but.. should he leave the partition created when he install windows... or just leave as free space on hd?
<Dr_willis> TheLordOfTime,  i dont recall it being to complex. had to do it for a friend about 3 yrs ago.
<Dr_willis> SrPx,  leave it UNALLOCATED on the hard drive. not part of any partition.
<redwan> hello all, I am new to this channel, I am about to wipe off ubuntu 12.10 and replace it with 13.4, do you think it's worth it?
<Guest46675> hi
<seronis> Dr_willis,  with peerblock all whitelists have higher priority than blacklists.    so if you are subscribed to a blacklist that is a little too paranoid you can allow the things you need specifically and that takes precedence
<SrPx> Dr_willis: my friend thanked you ^^
<sethrobodeene> thx dr_willis, looks like good info
<Guest46675> I am using ubuntu 13.04 installed on a 8GB flash drive
<seronis> need the whitelists mostly for gaming servers
<Dr_willis> seronis,  on a linux box - this is getting into the 'tinfoil hat' paranoia range . just to let ya know.. ;)
<seronis> honestly I only use the least paranoid level of the subscription lists.. but they still end up blocking a lot of Steam and educational IPs
<seronis> which is why the whitelist is so important to me
<moppers> Dr_willis, gamng server blocklists can be to stop griefers, not hackers
<Dr_willis> biggest 'danger' i see to a typical ubuntu desktop machine these days.. is the user/admin doing things they shouldent be doing.  Not outside hackers ;P
<moppers> Dr_willis, for example the guy who yells rude words all day at other players
<seronis> and reddit articles are getting blocked (rarely)
<Dr_willis> moppers,  you just described  what happens in this channel... a lot. ;P
<seronis> cant have it blocking my reddit
<The_Ghost> Is Avast any good for scanning a Linux partition ?
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<moppers> and cross platform java exploits
<Louis_1> anybody else having boot problems with 13.04?
<moppers> i do need a good firewall though for *nix
<moppers> i want a firewall that can block applications by name so i can do stuff like prevent things updating when i am on a mobiel connection and paying for bandwidth
<seronis> ugh.. paying for bandwidth
<Dr_willis> moppers,  linux has a  good firewall allready
<moppers> sure i can block ports
<moppers> but i can't block individual applications
<Dr_willis> but it works diffently then how windows does its firewalling
<Dr_willis> windows and linux take differnt approaches to firewalling
<moppers> so how do i block an application by name?
<Dr_willis> No idea. never needed to or wanted to on linux.
<Dr_willis> i rarely need any firewall features on the linux boxs i run
<moppers> so i take your comment abot 'good' firewall with some skepticism then since you can't know the answer
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com might have some info on the topic.
<Dr_willis> linux firewalling is designed from the 'server' ussage approach. windows is from the 'dekstop user' type approach
<rypervenche> moppers: iptables or a frontend for it is all you really need. You don't need application-level blocks. You block or limit things coming to specific ports, which is what I believe you are talking about.
<Dr_willis> cant recall the guide i saw once that mentioned all that.. was a few years back
<moppers> but everything uses port 80
<moppers> i'd have to block by individual ip address
<rypervenche> moppers: What are you trying to block exactly?
<moppers> or it uses bittorrent to update and i want some bit torrents and not others
<moppers> rypervenche, let's say i am on a mobile connection and i want to stop an app updating over bittorrent, but i dont want ot stop my other bittorrent download...
<moppers> how do i do that with iptables?
<JoshDreamland> Could anyone tell me why Thunderbird can't open links in firefox?
<Dr_willis> I wonder if theres an #iptables channel.
<bazhang> #netfilter
<rypervenche> moppers: I would block the IP. You want it to be automated?
<rypervenche> moppers: I'm sure the torrent program has a way to block by IP or other criteria as well.
<moppers> which IP would you block? it's bit torrent....
<moppers> it' a peer to peer system
<moppers> and the app would be using its own torrent program
<The_Ghost> any way to bypass a proxy to let me use Bittorent ?
<moppers> game patchers for example use their own p2p code
<moppers> (well some of them)
<rypervenche> moppers: Then you need to get with the apps developers perhaps. You can block the IP of the person downloading the files from your computer.
<moppers> yea pretty much ... that's why i want a firewall that can block apps by name
<rypervenche> lol
<moppers> basiclaly iptables can't do it
<Dr_willis> ask in #netfilter perhaps
<redwan> what do you mean by app that block app by name
<redwan> there isnt such a thing
<Dr_willis> redwan,  the way wiindows does it with a dialog asking 'are you sure you want to let this random game you have been running for the last 30 min  access the internet?'   perhaps?
<Dr_willis> at least thats when i see the dialog.. after i exit the game and it has allready been on the internet. ;)
<seronis> redwan,  thats how windows firewall works
<redwan> check the port it uses and block it
<seronis> you choose programs you want blocked.. not just ports
<seronis> redwan,  he also said its one of the games that uses bittorrent for its updating.  no single port
<seronis> i've played several korean rpgs that did that
<moppers>  cant block by port if it's phoning home on port 80 like most things do
<moppers> can block by IP address but not if it's using its own torrent client
<moppers> easier to just block /usr/local/crapgame from accessing network
<Dr_willis> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12499/iptables-pf-rule-to-only-allow-xy-application-user   but its a little old.
<redwan> if you have torrent installed and opened in your machine than there is nothing to stop it from communicating out..
<seronis> gufw's website screen shots doesnt show anything mentioning program name or path in the settings
<redwan> because you basically opened everything and anything
<seronis> so doesnt look like it can do it
<moppers> an application level firewall would do it
<Salmy> pra que serve isso
<redwan> SElinux
<redwan> is your friend
<justinholm3s> not needed if your sys admins are good
<Dr_willis> redwan,  yea.. ive seen people go berzerk with selinux ;0 and lock theirselfs out
<Dr_willis> you just dont hear much about selinux these days
<moppers> does it work on ubuntu?
<redwan> Ive seen tons of people locking them selves out with a simple firewall
<Dr_willis> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<moppers> maybe apparmor?
<Dr_willis> I was into this hard core security stuff about 5 yrs back.. ;) but honestly havent even worried about it on my ubuntu boxs in years
<redwan> give yourself time, and learn it, then apply it to your enviroment, it's the way forward
<justinholm3s> again not needed if you only expose port 80/443
<moppers> are you sure selinux can do it?
<eskisehirleee> turkey
<Dr_willis> i would suggest looking into apparmour first. Not diving right into selinux..
<redwan> if it's good enough for cia. fbi and top dogs then is good enough for you
<seronis> "#apparmor on irc.oftc.net"
<moppers> redwan no becuas they limit what their users can install
<moppers> i am looking now at fedora's docs for selinux and i dont see how to block a specific binary from accessing the network
<eskisehirleee> türk lazým
<redwan> sorry guys got to go now
<DoYouKnow> ubuntu 13.04 froze at the end of install in a VMware VM
<DoYouKnow> running post-installation trigger
<justinholm3s> Vcd or workstation?
<DoYouKnow> player
<justinholm3s> Im guessing vmware tools has not been updated
<DoYouKnow> I usually install the tools after install
<justinholm3s> ok I do it during
<justinholm3s> 2 secs let me fire up my vmware cluster
<moppers> hrm ok selinux might be able to do it after all  but i;d need to script it to change permissions - checking apparmor docs now
<davico_> Hi!
<davico_> sdl???
<moppers> ah yea, appamor/selinux can do it with custom scripts
<DoYouKnow> justinholm3s: screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/2JjWoMF.png
<davico_> hi
<moppers> DoYouKnow, is that win8?
<DoYouKnow> yeah, moppers
<DoYouKnow> I run 12.04 LTS fine in it, but not 13.04
<DoYouKnow> having an issue with testing out 13.04
<DoYouKnow> I'll reboot and try again
<redtape-renegade> i dont kow what partitions relate to which flavour of ubuntu on my HDD .. QUESTION : How do i ascertain that info. ??
<moppers> i odnt know vmware but vxbox does this each new ubuntu: kernel version vs vbox kernel drivers mismatch
<zykotick9> anyone know the link to see when Lucid support ends?  I believe it's May 9th, but want to see "officially".
<Dr_willis> redtape-renegade,  mount them and look at the files perhaps?
<justinholm3s> @DoYouKnow have you tried server?
<Dr_willis> redtape-renegade,  or boot to each one. and  change the label of the filesystem to differante them
<samthewildone> hello fellas
<wilee-nilee> justinholm3s, You can tab complete nicks @ does not inform them.
<redtape-renegade> ok
<moppers> zykotick9, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<zykotick9> moppers: thanks
<justinholm3s> wilee-nilee I know i just like @
<davico_> somebody with experience in SDL?
<justinholm3s> define sdl? context?
<dRagonsRage> hi, n00bie here
<dRagonsRage> :)
<seronis> graphics library
<seronis> (assumpmtion)
<justinholm3s> who knows
<wilee-nilee> justinholm3s, Cool, however if you want people officially informed that you are talking to them it does not work.
<DoYouKnow> justinholm3s: no, not yet. I'd rather have the desktop, in case something breaks
<DoYouKnow> justinholm3s: for example, also when deleting lots of specific files, etc. I'd rather have a desktop
<justinholm3s> DoYouKnow its virtualised though?
<DoYouKnow> justinholm3s: yeah
<seronis> davico_, context ?
<davico_> hi
<davico_> excuse me
<DoYouKnow> justinholm3s: lately I've been running weather simulation software on it... GrAds+ARPS+GEMPAK
<DoYouKnow> with 12.04
<davico_> first excuse me for my english
<davico_> :D
<davico_> i want use sdl only for key events
<phenom> Have any of you connected to a VPN on ubuntu?
<davico_> if  a key is pressed
<wilee-nilee> !anyone > phenom
<ubottu> phenom, please see my private message
<davico_> return ie false
<phenom> wilee-nilee: I'd appreciate if you would RTFM
<wilee-nilee> lol you will really get help now.
<azi`> what is the easiest way to switch to the old gnome desktop style?
<azi`> i don't like unity
<bazhang> phenom, thats never welcome here
<bazhang> !guidelines > phenom
<ubottu> phenom, please see my private message
<phenom> wilee-nilee: I don't need help. I need to know if anyone has successfully connected to a PPTN VPN on ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> azi`, You can install the gnome-shell and use the fallback
<justinholm3s> phenom yes
<phenom> justinholm3s: Without disabling Firestarter?
<maxb> azi`: I've had success with installing the gnome-session-fallback package and then selecting the appropriate option in lightdm before logging in
<justinholm3s> phenom  I used the terminal like everyone should lol
<phenom> I can't find a way to connect to a PPTN VPN successfully with Firestarted enabled, regardless of iptables rules or user-pre config I setup.
<azi`> wilee-nilee: maxb thanks!
<wilee-nilee> np
<phenom> justinholm3s: appears firestarter doesn't support PPTN
<justinholm3s> phenom I never used firestarter
<phenom> sorry
<phenom> pptp
<phenom> So,, how can we get Firestarter, a program packaged in ubuntu to connect to a PPTP VPN?
<clinton> I have a updated 12.10 and I want to upgrade to 13.04.  I get a "Can not upgrade" Your python install is corrupted. Please fix the /usr/bin/python symlink.  The link is to python2.7.  I work in python all the time.  Thought it might require python3 so I changed the link and got the same error so I set it back to 2.7.  Googling hasn't helped.  Can someone point the way?
<th0r> phenom: firestarter is a firewall, it doesn't connect to a vpn
<phenom> sigh
<phenom> So,, how can we get Firestarter, a program packaged in ubuntu to allow a connection to a PPTP VPN?
<th0r> phenom: you open the ports that the vpn requires
<phenom> th0r: Not that simple unfortunately.
<phenom> It doesn't appear to support it.
<lostinconsole> What is the package name of the free AMD/ATI graphics driver in 13.04?
<[JethroDawnfine]> clinton: maybe you added foreign PPAs and now you might disable them and downgrade stuff before upgrading
<phenom> I've scoured the web for a fix and the only way to enable it in firestarter is to disable it completely.
<clinton> That sounds likely.  However to too sure about how to go about doing it.
<phenom> I feel "we" need to kick up dust on this. I remember this issue years ago.
<phenom> Not many users appear to use VPN's however.
<clinton> Google search is helping with the PPAs.  I'll remove all of them and see what happends.
<lostinconsole> I just installed Xubuntu 13.04, and after some very brief purple flickering I am dumped into the console. I have an ATI Radeon HD4050 (something like that anyway) and I have the free driver installed. Graphics worked fine on the live USB, but not in the real installation.
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lostinconsole> Dr_willis: Always helpful :)
<Dr_willis> try the nomodeset option, then install the ati fglrx drivers
<graingert> anyway to see what process is doing lots of HDD io
<graingert> ah found it
<graingert> it was bitcoin
<seronis> ok.. getting  mailto:  to open a new gmail window was easier than expected too
<graingert> sigh
<davico_> SOMEBODY WITH EXPERIENCE IN SDL????????????????
<Dr_willis> davico_,   You mean the SDL  libraries?
<seronis> davico_,  caps loc is not your friend.  and it will make other people NOT your friend too
<Dr_willis> http://www.libsdl.org/   Simple DirectMedia Layer is a cross-platform multimedia library
<davico_> but
<davico_> the information in this web site is
<davico_> NULL
<seronis> does the NeHe tutorials still cover SDL ?
<seronis> thats the only time i used it (long time ago)
<davico_> but
<davico_> i only need the events
<davico_> no graphics
<davico_> no audio
<bazhang> !enter | davico_
<ubottu> davico_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<seronis> ok.. and read the tutorials till they cover events.. and use what they show
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.libsdl.org/moin.fcg/APIByCategory#Input_Events
<yeats> davico_: the SDL website has links to mailing lists and a support forum, FYI - it's probably beyond the scope of the #ubuntu channel
<Dr_willis> http://wiki.libsdl.org/moin.fcg/CategoryEvents
<Dr_willis> looks like lots-o-docs to me.. ;) but i dont code.
<davico_> yes yes! excuse me
<davico_> an thanks
<deadweasel> Unity3d is no longer a login option...  I've verified the plugin is selected in ccsm..  also, I have to login twice to get to the desktop for unity, gnome, any other face I put on it...
<deadweasel> in 2d the response of the launcher/dash is 5 seconds exactly.
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, The history leading to this and details of what you have tried will help, if you want assistance. ;)
<deadweasel> i have been reloding gfx drivers recently, it was borked after many xorg reinstalls..  also, I just deleted .compiz-1 as a try for a fix mentioned in the forums.
<mizifih> is /etc/rc.local a good place to mount my disks when Ubuntu 13.04 starts?
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, Be careful with compiz fixes, it has changed over releases, somake sure they are in your release.
<betrayd> mizifih: you might miss one that's needed before
<mizifih> betrayd: meaning?
<betrayd> mizifih: as in, might be too late for the other rc's to succeed
<deadweasel> thanks wilee-nilee, i will be more careful in the future.
<mizifih> betrayd: I'm a newbie ;(
<betrayd> mizifih: maybe we're missing the root of the problem
<mizifih> betrayd: hum...
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee: shoudl I reinstall compiz?
<wilee-nilee> mizifih, How are you mounting? Is this partitions or other HD's?
<mizifih> betrayd: what's the best way to mount my disks at system startup?
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, Not sure, more explanation to the channel might help, I don't use unity.
<mizifih> wilee-nilee betrayd I just need to make this disks/partitions available so sabnzbd/sickbeard/xbmc can access it
<mizifih> *these
<lostinconsole> Dr_willis: I tried nomodeset, but now graphics is just fucked up. There's some flickering and the resolution is very low. The proprietary AMD driver does not support my graphics card.
<wilee-nilee> !fstab | mizifih
<ubottu> mizifih: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lostinconsole> :(
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  make a fstab entry would be the normal way
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee, a good alternative?  :)
<IdleOne> !language | lostinconsole
<ubottu> lostinconsole: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mizifih> Dr_willis: I'll give it some reading
<mizifih> thnks
<mizifih> thanks*
<lostinconsole> IdleOne: sorry
<Dr_willis> lostinconsole,  i have exactly 1 ati video card/system.  so no idea on troubleshooting ati.
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, I use the gnome shell, there are a number of desktops.
<lostinconsole> I suppose I'll have to reinstall 12.04.
<jimi_> How can I add a program to the Applications -> Programming menu?
<Dr_willis> jimi_, make a proper .desktop launcher file for it and put it in the right location
<Dr_willis> use gedit.desktop as an example
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee: I'm happy with 2d unity, but I just need this 5 second dash delay to reduce to 0.
<jimi_> Dr_willis, thanks for the point in the right direction. I think I can get it from there! thanks!
<deadweasel> it was fine before all my fiddlin' with gfx drivers
<Dr_willis> jimi_,  askubuntu.com has guides on making launchers
<jimi_> Dr_willis, nice, ill go check that out right now. you the man!
<jimi_> Dr_willis, im laying on the praise thick today, because i sometimes see how many people come in here, get spoon fed and then /part without saying anything, or acting like you get paid to be here :P
<seronis> he is paid in our gratitude darn it
<seronis> dont make him expect a raise
<LarsN> Has anyone here successfully convinced a displaylink USB monitor to work on 13.04?  If so do you have a link to where you documented the process?
<jimi_> :P
<seronis> *hides*
 * jimi_ finds seronis and staples him/her to the wall so that Dr_willis can worm em over
<jimi_> lol
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, I think the unity-tweak tool has that option to change.
<deadweasel> worm?!
<jimi_> lol
<jimi_> work
<wilee-nilee> lol ignored
<Dr_willis> half the time im at work.. getting paid.. ;) and im here..   ;P
<Dr_willis> gotta love a job where you get to wait around  half the day
<seronis> Dr_willis,  same but im only getting paid min wage to be here
<jimi_> Dr_willis, haha, i hang out in other channels duing the day helping out, like php , javascript, salesforce, etc... lol
<pillar> is this a help channel?
<jimi_> seronis, better than nothing though :)
<jimi_> pillar, yes, what's up?
<wilee-nilee> pillar, ubuntu support
<BHXSpecter> wow this error has really had me baffled.....googled every error I had, found fixes, just to be lead to new errors or previous errors. I seem to keep getting errors about multiarch-support, libgcc1, and such ....actively googling each error though
<pillar> I have a pcie hdmi capture card HD100C and the manufacturer wrote a driver for my Ubuntu 12.10 and it is a tar.gz and Ihave no idea how to install it
<pillar> they emailed to me
<wilee-nilee> pillar, Generally a read me in the tar
<mizifih> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5633827/
<mizifih> sounds about right?
<pillar> could I email it to someone here to see if something is missing no install or readme I can find
<storminator161> does it contain .c or .cpp files?
<pillar> who me?
<storminator161> yes, pillar
<pillar> I'll go look, I unzipped it and a folder was created
<wilee-nilee> pillar, Tar istalls a pretty straight forward most of the time, just be sure that the tar is the answer. http://askubuntu.com/questions/25961/how-to-install-a-tar-gz-or-tar-bz2-file
<pillar> I have been at this all day
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  dont use spaces in filesystem label names.. and i strongly suggest NOT using them in mountpoint names either.
<storminator161> perfect, wilee-nilee
<mizifih> Dr_willis: yeah, I was wondering that... but other then that, is that right?
<cerv0> hi every body i'm having a problem since this morning and i couldn't find any help
<wushu> does anyone know what --sport in an iptables rule does?
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  try mounting it and see if it works..    sudo mount -a.  Your use of \ to escape spaces in fstab is incorredt. it does NOT escape spaces that way in that file
<BHXSpecter> hmm...says apt-extracttemplates doesn't exist, but I see it in /usr/bin :/
<cerv0> i have an exectube create by the main user and i have changed the owner of the executable but the new owner cannot execute it
<mizifih> Dr_willis: I'll actually remove those spaces, it was just me being lazy, I get your point.
<cerv0> i don't undestand
<Dr_willis> mizifih,   spaces in directory/file names can be very annoying. Best to use _ if you want
<pillar> In the main folder "xI100E are three folders  Bin, Include, Source
<LarsN> well I'm getting closer
<mizifih> Dr_willis: yeah, I'll just do that
<cerv0> i wanted to say an executable
<mizifih> Dr_willis: btw, is it possible to mount more then one disk in one "folder"?
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  the ntfs-config tool can auto-generate fstab lines. and the ntfs-3g page has examples
<LarsN> when I connect my displaylink monitor I see the UDLFB driver load, and it proper detects the resolution of the monitor.
<mizifih> like same path
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  not really that i know of.. may be some wayt to do it. but ive never seen the need.
<LarsN> is the gnome display properites utility in unity using xrandr, or another utility?
<Dr_willis>   you can mount   disk2  to be /media/disk1/disk2 and have it appear under disk1..
<pillar> found alsa.c audio.c Makefile misc.c v4l2.c video.c in the Common folder
<mizifih> Dr_willis: like a folder inside the first mount?
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  all a mountpoint is... is a folder that shows the fs's contents after the mount
<Dr_willis> mizifih,   the system is allready doing it if you think about it...
<Dr_willis>   /media/disk/whatever           is under the / mount ;)
<Dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_willis> You want to be using ntfs-3g instead of ntfs - if you want write support i belive.
<storminator161> test
<Dr_willis> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<storminator161> !test
<storminator161> ?
<pillar> ./configure and make do not work
<Dr_willis> no one ever reads what the bot says. ;)
<mizifih> Dr. Willis looks like it worked, mount -a didn't bitch
<storminator161> first day on IRC in like 10 years, I was trying something out...
<donvito|2> is there a way to put ubuntu 12.04 on stand by just like i put windows ?
<mizifih> Dr_willis: it did the first time, but said the directory wasn't there, I just created it and looks like it mounted
<cerv0> someone could help me ??
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  mount point diretorys MUST exist befor you mount to them
<mizifih> Dr_willis: yeah, just learned that ;)
<mizifih> But it's working ;)
<storminator161> cerv0, did you ever state your problem?
<wilee-nilee> donvito|2, stand by/
<wilee-nilee> stand by?*
<mizifih> Dr_willis: now I need to check access permission, see if system can use that
<donvito|2> yes
<cerv0> storminator161 yes since this morning
<donvito|2> i put the pc to sleep, but the processes remain
<cerv0> but let me resume
<wilee-nilee> donvito|2, hibernate or suspend
<donvito|2> suspend doesnt work.
<pillar> if ./configure is not working what other options do I have
<redtape-renegade> i downloaded UneNetbootin but haven't found where my downloads folder is , downloading from firefox ...
<wilee-nilee> donvito|2, Fr help you need to give details.
<wilee-nilee> For*
<donvito|2> well i just tryed suspend for 5 minutes, the computer didnt suspended
<mizifih> Dr_willis: and what startup system file should I put sickbeard and sabnzbd in?
<lolbat> What is the best backupservice?
<redtape-renegade>  i downloaded UneNetbootin but haven't found where my downloads folder is to install the image , downloading from firefox ...
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  i dont een know what those do.
<bwat47> redtape-renegade, firefox's download manager has a button to open the containing folder... in any case by default it should be /home/downloads. unetbootin is in the ubuntu repos anyway so I'd just recommend installing it from the software center..
<mizifih> Dr_willis: well, it's just a software that I need to run at system startup
<Dr_willis> redtape-renegade,  /home/username/Downloads
<wilee-nilee> donvito|2, What release, any modifications that might affect this...etc
<donvito|2> 12.04
<donvito|2> skype is runing
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  it depends on what they do and what user they need to run as.
<cerv0> storminator161 i'm having an executable but the owner can not execute the programme but when i change the owner into the main owner i mean the one who have been created at the installation evrything it's ok
<bwat47> redtape-renegade, oh, or are you already in unetbootin and just trying to browse for the image? go to home > username > Downloads
<s3b`> guys i'm about to go nuts. mwhy does my ubuntu keep losing my internet connection
<cerv0> <storminator161> i don't undestand why the new owner is not able to execute the file ?
<s3b`> i always thought my other laptop's hardware was going bad, but i just put buntu on another  laptop that was working fine and now i'm losing it again
<s3b`> my wifi signal stays there but I just can't connect to anything every 5-10 minutes
<wilee-nilee> s3b`, weak signal, ubuntu is not the best at picking up signals.
<s3b`> wilee-nilee: Any fixes?
<mizifih> Dr_willis: hum... python for sure
<bwat47> if its an intel wireless card it might be that wireless n driver bug that seems to affect some people but not others, the workaround is to disable wireless N mode in the driver
<mizifih> Dr_willis: they can be the last stuff system will start
<s3b`> also my signal should be pretty strong, i'm 10 feet from the router and it reaches all the way to the sidewalk
<wilee-nilee> s3b`, Not really if the signal is dropping from ubuntu due to it being weak, can you turn up the signal in the router?
<mizifih> Dr_willis: what's confusing, and interesting and useful, is that ubuntu/linux have lots of "autoexec.bat"-like files
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  it all depends on whats running and supposed to be doing.
<wilee-nilee> 10 feet should be fine starnge.
<bwat47> s3b`, what wireless card is it?
<wilee-nilee> strange*
<s3b`> O
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  starting on user LOGIN - theres an autostart directyory in your users .config dir.
<s3b`> bwat47: How can I look it up? I'm on a macbook pro retina
<wilee-nilee> s3b`, lspci in terminal and look for it.
<bwat47> s3b`, lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<Dr_willis> mizifih,  starting at system boot BEFOR the user logs in. make a service. or add to /etc/rc.local
<mizifih> Dr_willis: well, it would be nice if they both start before user login, I'll see rc.local
<s3b`> Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 ? using wl driver
<mizifih> Dr_willis: services also start automatically on linux?
<Dr_willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<mizifih> make sense, LOL
<s3b`> weird my browsers won't connect to google but I'm getting messages here easily
<s3b`> facebook works, xchat works, nothing else does
<bwat47> pretty strange
<s3b`> yeah it's weird, I've never had problems when i was using 12.04. I updated to 12.10 and they started, went back to 12.04 and the problems stayed. put 13.04 on my work laptop and same issue
<mizifih> DNS!?
<s3b`> maybe, how do I debug DNS on ubuntu?
<s3b`> i'd love to google it, but uhh lol
<bwat47> does it let you ping google in terminal? ping -c 4 www.google.com
<s3b`> No I just tried that
<redtape> Just on the other computer now ... I am having problems with this bit of UNetbootin .. Where is my ISO. etc ? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55128914/Lubuntu%20docs/UNetbootin%20image%20uploading.png
<bwat47> s3b`, can you ping 8.8.8.8? (google's public dns address)
<s3b`> Yes!
<th0r> s3b`: try 'sudo iptables -L' and see if the firewall is on
<bwat47> s3b`, yeah definitely sounds like something dns related is acting up
<s3b`> this is the weirdest it's gotten before
<s3b`> Chain INPUT, FORWARD and OUTPUT all say policy ACCEPT
<s3b`> do you think setting my DNS to google's would work/
<bwat47> s3b`, couldn't hurt to try
<s3b`> How do I go about doing that?
<bwat47> s3b`, you could also try this, probably a total long shot, but you could try disabling ipv6 in networkmanager (go to edit connections > your wireless connection > edit > ipv6 > set it to ignore). I've seen that fix weird issues before
<redtape> Did anyone get that ?
<bwat47> s3b`, https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using, there's a section there on changing ubuntu's dns server to google's
<Dr_willis> redtape,   did you look in your Downloads directory?
<s3b`> bwat47: Can't open it :)
<redtape> I dont know hopw to locate my downloads directory !
<michealpw> LOL
<michealpw> redtape: /home/username/Downloads
<Dr_willis> redtape,  its right ther ein your  HOME.. called 'Downloads'  fire up the file manager and look
<wushu> anyone up for helping me with some iptable rules?
<michealpw> redtape: where /username/ is of course, your user name ;)
<s3b`> Ah finally got some connection back
<s3b`> http://i.imgur.com/ck6yk3X.png this is what i'm staring at
<redtape> there is no folder there.. if you look at the uimage i gave you all i have is root and the filesystem.
<bwat47> s3b`, go to networkmanager > edit > edit your wireless connection > ipv4 tab > change it from automatic to Automatic (DHCP) addresses only, and then in the dns servers fields use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<Dr_willis> redtape,   open a terminal and do a  cd /home/YOURUSERNAME/Downloads
<Dr_willis> redtape,  and use ls to LOOK at the files
<mizifih> later folx
<s3b`> bwat47: Comma inbetween, right?
<mizifih> Dr_willis: thanks for everything. I'm rebooting this thing to see if everything is working like it should
<s3b`> DR_willis: it says "YOURUSERNAME not found" ??
 * s3b` jokes
<Dr_willis> redtape,  your screenshot is loking in /usr/ that is NOT /home/
<redtape> you dont understand, i have use the 'open disk image file' dialogue screen, in the png i gave yiou to locate the downloads folder .. i can only use that !!
<bwat47> s3b`, lol, was gonna be like READ THE TOOLTIP SON
<redtape> where is the homer ?
<Dr_willis> redtape,  notice at the top it says 'usr' that is  /usr/ you want /home/
<s3b`> why don't you guys just tell him to use ~
<Dr_willis> redtape,  so go up a directory or 2 untill you find /home
<redtape> ok where is /home / ??
<s3b`> oh is he browsing manually
<Dr_willis>   /home/ is on the root of the drive... go UP one directory and you will see it
<michealpw> redtape: / denotes the very top of the disk. So /home is a top-level directory..
<Dr_willis> that little pencil icon shows you the PATH
<michealpw> It's like saying C:\home
<bwat47> s3b`, yeah unetbootin runs as root so when it opens the browse window it starts you in the root folder
<s3b`> ah gotcha, only caught the last half of it and i couldn't open his screenshot
<s3b`> just restarted my connection with google's DNS and still ain't getting anything
<s3b`> so strange
<netlar> How easy does Ubuntu make upgrading to a new version now?
<essentialz> having some issues getting bluetooth enabled. i have a lenovo p580 laptop with onboard bluetooth. For some reason ubuntu is not recognizing it as an adapter? it shows bluetooth service running, but when i click in the bluetooth setting everything is greyed out with no adapters show. anyone can point me in the right direction?
<s3b`> isn't it just one commnand
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<redtape> Dr_willis: & michealpw .. yur right .. im installing the iso on the pen drive using UNetbootin now. thank-you.
<s3b`> 13.04 is awesome but i fell in love with xmonad and had to say bye
<bwat47> s3b`, did you try disabling ipv6? I've seen that solve weird issues people have sometimes lol
<s3b`> bwat47: Yeah I did both
<s3b`> browser's loading right now, lets see how long it lasts
<matriks404> hi i has today kernel panic (first in my life, over 2 years of using Ubuntu) and is there a file where it is written crash log or something?
<azi`> i am not able to install almost anything.. ubuntu is saying archive.ubuntu.com network is unreachable..
<azi`> is there a heavy traffic going on or something?
<storminator16> azi, on the same machine you are chatting from?
<redtape> boot failed .. oh poo.
<azi`> storminator16: correct
<azi`> err storminator16 no
<storminator16> wait....."yes" or "no" lol
<azi`> storminator16: i am chatting thrugh a screen sesh on another server
<storminator16> ah
<matriks404> can i see in any file what was cause of kernel panic?
<Dr_willis>   /var/log/kernel*  perhaps matriks404
<storminator16> can you ping the outside world from the problem machine?
<nubby> hey guys im having a little problem i got a ssoftware update yesterday and after a restart my bootsplash is the lower quality and when im booted i seem to be stuck in 4:3 aspect ratio max res 1024x768 i assume its becuase of a kernel headers getttign update i tried re isntallign bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia but still get the issue
<Jordan_U> matriks404: /var/log/dmesg if you're lucky (but you're only going to get kernel messages from before the actual panic as afterward the kernel can't write to the hard drive). Is this a UEFI machine or a BIOS based one?
<nubby> i have this apearign in my dmesg
<essentialz> having some issues getting bluetooth enabled. i have a lenovo p580 laptop with onboard bluetooth. For some reason ubuntu is not recognizing it as an adapter? it shows bluetooth service running, but when i click in the bluetooth setting everything is greyed out with no adapters show. anyone can point me in the right direction?
<matriks404> Jordan_U BIOS Netbook, i was playing Minecraft and i was chatting on TeamSpeak3, and kernel panic showed up
<nubby> [  147.174456] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to disable graphis turbo
<nubby>  it spearign 7 time in the b ottom of dmesg after boot
<netlar> is it uncommon for a new version of Ubuntu to break previous installed components?
<s3b`> annnnnnnd it's gone
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Not answerable as you ask, specific apps and specific installs are needed here.
<Jordan_U> matriks404: When booted via UEFI the kernel can save panic crash dumps to UEFI variables, but without that (or a pre setup net console) you can't really log a kernel panic.
<s3b`> wow that's weird I can't even ping the router i'm connected to
<s3b`> LOL
<matriks404> Jordan_U: OK, thanks
<Jordan_U> s3b`: And yet you're still talking to us through said router? And you're pinging by ip?
<Jordan_U> matriks404: You're welcome.
<s3b`> Yes and yes
<s3b`> unless my router has changed IP's
<s3b`> --- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
<s3b`> 30 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 28999ms
<donvito|2> is it possible to run web portal on ubuntu 12.04?
<dibs> If I nmap another ubuntu box on my local netwrok should I see it's ports open if thesame box nmapping its self has them open?
<Jordan_U> s3b`: Sounds like something is wrong with your network, not with linux.
<Jordan_U> s3b`: Are you using a static ip address or DHCP?
<s3b`> DHCP
#ubuntu 2013-05-05
<nubby> anyone able to help
<nubby> or am i been ignored again
<s3b`> Jordan_U: The thing is, on the other partition on this laptop I have no connectivity issues whatsoever
<Jordan_U> s3b`: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<s3b`> do you want anything grep'd?
<Jordan_U> nubby: You're not being ignored. If nobody knows the answer to your question, then nobody will answer.
<wilee-nilee> nubby, If no one answers, don't default to you are being ignored, people answer if they know. ;)
<mizifih> Dr_willis: looks like everything worked fine
<Jordan_U> s3b`: No, I'll do the grepping as I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking for yet :)
<nubby> fair
<s3b`> http://hastebin.com/medepoqeku.vhdl
<nubby> sorry just really anoyyed cos i cant udnerstand why its happenign
<nubby> seem liek my itnel cards havign a fit
<s3b`> Future reference what does dmesg output :)?
<Jordan_U> s3b`: Messages from the kernel.
<s3b`> What's weirdin' me out is my xchat hasn't lost connection yet while everything else has
<s3b`> Okay so i was wrong, i CAN ping my router. had the wrong IP
<Bodsda> heh, doesn't help
<LarsN> my kingdom for up to date information about using a displaylink usb monitor.
<dibs> can anyone advise how to get ubuntu to open all ports on the lan?
<Jordan_U> s3b`: IRC is surprisingly resilient, and the combination of being able to use a long lasting tcp connection and not needing to query DNS often often helps it last through a lot of networking issues.
<Dr_willis> LarsN,  last i heard in here was they dident work with newer kernels. (not looked into them lately)
<Bodsda> dibs: easiest method is to disable the firewall, althouth thats not recommended
<Jordan_U> s3b`: At any point have you had trouble pinging 8.8.8.8?
<dibs> Bodsda: I have and when I nmap the machine from my laptop I get all ports closed still
<Jordan_U> dibs: Ubuntu doesn't block any ports by default (though there are also few ports listening for anything).
<s3b`> Jordan_U: Nope that goes through even when my browsers won't load anything
<Bodsda> dibs: not necessarily - maybe nothing is listening on those ports - not the same thing as being blocked
<dibs> Bodsda: how can I determine if I can access a port remotely then?
<Jordan_U> s3b`: Then everything is still pointing to DNS, and since xchat knows the ip address of the server you're connected to it doesn't ever need to do another DNS request for it.
<Bodsda> dibs: telnet to it
<Jordan_U> dibs: What is your end goal?
<dibs> Just trying to get vnc, samba, daap etc working in my house
<Dr_willis> dibs,  install the services and they should work on the local lan.
<Dr_willis> unless you specifically have firewall rules blocking them
<dibs> Dr_willis: I orginally set everything like that, and for years it has worked but something has changed and now it's like my boxed is firewalled on everythingn but port 22
<mizifih> Jesus, just remembered, I need to set a sFTP server
<mizifih> I'm a heavy torrent guy, what's the best torrent client for ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_willis> utorrent even has a linux port now. but it only has a web interface
<mizifih> Dr_willis: webui FTW
<ppcblaster> where can I get help with tarball driver install instead if being told to read mor things online that do not work, real help
<s3b`> Jordan_U: Ever find anything of interest in my paste?
<mizifih> I have used rutorrent, it was actually pretty cool, but a pain to setup
<wilee-nilee> ppcblaster, This tar from someone right?
<ppcblaster> qBittorrent
<dibs> Dr_willis: I just telnet to my vnc port 5900 and it was unable to connect, timeout, any suggestions?
<johnjohn1011> i wonder in utorrent will work in wine.  hmmm
<heneusl_pay> Please I want an Ubuntu kernel with ipv6 removed.
<Dr_willis> johnjohn1011,  it can. but it has a native linux port.
<seronis> removed ?  o-0
<mizifih> johnjohn1011: it's actually not good
<wilee-nilee> heneusl_pay, You can disable it in grub.
<mizifih> johnjohn1011: you rather go with linux clients
<johnjohn1011> yeah I see it's in alpha
<johnjohn1011> i just use transmission. works fine
<mizifih> johnjohn1011: alpha port would probably work better then wine
<wilee-nilee> heneusl_pay, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<mizifih> Last time I heard you needed an old version to work with wine, like really dated
<rypervenche> johnjohn1011: I would use qbittorrent, it is very very similar.
<ppcblaster> yes from pcie card pve manufacturer written for my ubuntu 12.10 and I can't find a readme or install but make is in one of the folders, it is uncompressed, tried chmos ./configure nothing works I am missing something
<ppcblaster> pvr
<mizifih> rypervenche: similar to what?
<rypervenche> mizifih: To utorrent, sorry.
<mizifih> rypervenche: hum...
<rypervenche> I made the switch and I haven't gone back.
<mizifih> transmission is actually good, but I don't think it's suitable for heavy use
<mizifih> like lots of torrents on queue
<mizifih> LOL
<mizifih> Youtube was not working properly on my computer when I was using Windows
<mizifih> Now on ubuntu I can watch 720p
<mizifih> LOL
<rypervenche> mizifih: Move to Gentoo and you'll be able to watch 1080p :)
<johnjohn1011> seriously?
<mizifih> rypervenche: problem with windows was flash not using the GPU, I believe
<s3b`> NetworkManager in sys/log: Does this mean anything: http://hastebin.com/gepecagini.xml
<wilee-nilee> the world according to rypervenche
<rypervenche> mizifih: I'm not going to actually get into, otherwise people here won't like it, but yeah. On my little EeePC I've only been able to watch 1080p videos with Gentoo. Done talking about it though ^^
<mizifih> rypervenche: this setting is pretty similar to a EeePC, it's one of those APU
<mizifih> ATI
<mizifih> E350 with Radeon HD 6300
<mizifih> pretty decent to surf, storage and regular stuff
<benhelps> oin #drupal-support
<mizifih> Except I'm using a SSD to make things a little faster
<mizifih> make wonders!
<johnjohn1011> ssd may be the best thing to happen to desktops in quite some time
<Litecoin_Messiah> i lost my root pass but i have kvm axx can i reset it#/
<johnjohn1011> how fast is ubuntu booting up with one?
<Litecoin_Messiah> anyone/
<Litecoin_Messiah> ?
<supertough> eww E350
<Dr_willis> my 13.04 box boots with ssd in less time then it takes me to walk to my chair and sit down. ;)
<supertough> i'm running ubuntu 12.10 on ssd
<mizifih> supertough: its basicaly being used for download, storage, web and watch my 720p TV with xbmc
<mizifih> get the job done
<supertough> boot about the same as windows 7
<clakes> ugh
<mizifih> And saved me some money with the electric bill, LOL
<wilee-nilee> Litecoin_Messiah, root or user password in lsb_release -a
<mizifih> Like a lot
<mizifih> I still have my gaming PC
<nubby> arg no one is active in bumblebee
<nubby> but i have found sumamt else out
<nubby> lspci -vk is saying my nvidia car has !!! Unknown header type 7f
<felon> high
<mizifih> low
<Litecoin_Messiah> wilee-nilee, its a remote server i only got kvm
<johnjohn1011> wilee-nilee:  no lsb modules are available
<SunStar> are there network cards that require 64bit?  i upgraded a Dell Inspiron from 12.04 to 13.04 n now theres no WiFi, I installed the recommended STA driver through Software Updater but i stills gots no wifi
<mizifih> supertough: I'm using SSD on 13.04, boot faster then Win7 here
<johnjohn1011> mizifih: how fast?
<SunStar> wifi worked on 12.04 64bit, not working on 13.04 32bit
<mizifih> johnjohn1011: srsly, seconds LOL
<mizifih> bios info takes like three times more
<mizifih> hehehe
<mizifih> and them comes grub
<mizifih> after grub, it takes like ten seconds
<azi`> i still cannot make any update or significant download since it says that the network is unreachable
<mizifih> but my system is pretty clean
<wilee-nilee> SunStar, 64 to 32 bit is not a upgrade but a fresh install, run lspci i  terminal and identify wifi.
<azi`> is there any way I could debug this issue
<azi`> or at least conclude its a day of heavy traffic for ubuntu
<SunStar> yeah i did, wilee-nilee
<SunStar> semantics  >_<
<seronis> why install an OS version that doesnt match your hardware ?
<mizifih> I've been using 64-bit since I can't remember
<mizifih> even windows
<SunStar> just a test run on a thumbdrive before i commit to 13.04
<mizifih> SunStar: I just finish setting mine
<johnjohn1011> still running 32 bit here.  upgraded from 10.10 -> 12.04
<mizifih> SunStar: just sFTP, sickbeard and ZNC to get it done
<SunStar> any way i just wanna rule that possibility out. do some WNICS require 64bit drivers?
<azi`> 101 Network is Unreachable this is the error code that I am getting :/
<cyberman> hi all
<wilee-nilee> SunStar So you have done nothing really.
<cyberman> i need some help
<mizifih> I don't recommend 32-bit, even if you don't have 4Gb RAM
<cyberman> mpow im using ubuntu 12.04 from  live cd - my HDD is dead
<cyberman> so i need to know jhow can I restart X11 server with normal configuration of Unity 3D?
<SunStar> i ran lspci say it listed, looking up the result to see if it works, internet claims its compatible with 12 (which i already know) and i installed the STA driver from Additional Drivers
<azi`> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (32.1.6.124)]
<azi`> is this the proper IP
<azi`> 32.1.6.124 for ubuntu's archives?
<cyberman> \join #ubuntu-ru
<johnjohn1011> sunstar what is your wifi?
<SunStar> about to go back to working on it, just wanted to get that 1 question answered, does 32bit VS. 64bit OS matter for broadcom wifi adapter
<SunStar> ill get back to ya in a bit when im in front of the machine
<johnjohn1011> sunstar uninstall the sta and put back the b43 driver. I had the same issue
<Dr_willis> cyberman,  see if for a newly made user - if unity3d works for them.
<johnjohn1011> sunstar remove bcmwl-kernel-source   and then reload the firmware-b43-installer
<Dr_willis> cyberman,  if it does. then you can remove whatever .config/setting files in the problem users home may be cuasing the issues
<cyberman> Dr_willis i\m using Live CD
<cyberman> my HDD is dead
<cyberman> so there is the task:
<cyberman> relaunch X11 after drivers installed
<cyberman> with workable Unity
<SunStar> i wouldnt use unity if u dont have a hard drive
<Dr_willis> cyberman,  you are installing the drivers On a Live cd?
<johnjohn1011> cyberman, if you could boot into a terminal and do startx, that would work but i haven't done that for years.
<wilee-nilee> cyberman, Might be easier with a usb and persistence.
<SunStar> ^
<Dr_willis> or do you mean a live-USB >
<SunStar> or install to a USB thumbdrive
<Dr_willis> you can do a full install to a usb flash drive and install stuff like you would to a HD installed system
<cyberman> i mean Live CD
<johnjohn1011> is it possible to boot a live cd to the terminal and do a startx?  just curious.
<Dr_willis> installing extra drivers on a live-cd i imagine are not going to work.
<cyberman> now i have cd only
<Dr_willis> ive had a hard time getting nvidia drivers working on a Live-USB in the past.. not tried it recently.
<SunStar> you will need something you can format as ext2 to run as your persistence if you wanna run from CD
<SunStar> i have done it, its possble, at least with ati
<wilee-nilee> kernel changes are a bit tough on a live usb
<SunStar> yeah i say ur better off doing a fresh install onto a thumbdrive
<anew> anything good like top i can use for monitoring
<cyberman> i need to restart server fully
<anew> what do u guys use mainly
<rafaelloest> Hi guys. I need help from you guys.
<johnjohn1011> can't he hit some keys to stop the x session and go to terminal?
<cyberman> just restart x11 with unity
<cyberman> now i installing latest nvidia drivers
<rafaelloest> My laptop is (from factory) Win 8. I had a BSoD loop with it and while i was waiting for my recovery disk, i decided to install ubuntu. Well, i resized the HD, installed (advanced mode) and then, installed a update. Well, after that, I had a problem. Decided to re-install Ubuntu, made the mistake to allow it to erase ALL my HD. Now i am trying to recover my personal data. Using Testdisk, i can find the partitions (all ones) but d
<johnjohn1011> cyberman what happens in the live cd if you logout?
<cyberman> hmm...
<cyberman> trying to log out, then wait some time and then...
<cyberman> ok
<cyberman> drivers are installed
<wilee-nilee> rafaelloest, Call the manufactuere and get the oem reinstall discs
<rafaelloest> i have them, but i need to recover my personal data first...
<cyberman> there need to restart whole x11 server
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Your message was cut off at "i can find the partitions (all ones) but d".
<Dr_willis> on a live cd - he could try 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<rafaelloest> i can find the partitions (all ones) but dont know what to do.
<cyberman> thx
<Rallias> Is there a reason my computer's webcam receives power momentarily while it's booting up on ubuntu?
<lolbat> Rallias: it is just Linus Thorvald taking a picture of you
<rafaelloest> dont know if i can post link, but if i can, i cant take a screenshot of the screen i am and put a link here
<Rallias> rafaelloest, Go for it.
<johnjohn1011> cybermon: i found this  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-i-enabled-nvidias-drivers-in-ubuntu-9-10-livecd-and-restarted-x-767352/
<Rallias> lolbat, I don't appreciate that sort of joke.
<johnjohn1011> i sort of remember doing this a while back.   you to an init 3 in a command window as root and then when you get to the terminal, you do an init 5
<Thorby> oo I missed something
<rafaelloest> ok, 1 sec. sending it to this PC and uploading it
<anew> is there a way to top only by specific process name?
<rafaelloest> here: http://uploadnow.org/image/346806-ubuntu_err.jpeg
<Dr_willis> Rallias,  i imagine its the module getting loaded
<BHXSpecter> what does it mean when apt-get says apt-extracttemplates no such file or directory and can see it in /usr/bin ? o.O
<MonkeyDust> anew  htop is more interactive
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: your time is wrong
<rafaelloest> i am using a live USB
<rafaelloest> (i am not in the installed version)
<rafaelloest> my BSoD loop started before the ubuntu.
<smith_wesson> Okay
<betrayd> Rallias: it does a quick chek if something is (connected) there
<Rallias> hmm...
<anew> if i ctl-C out of htop does that close it or is it still running ?
<betrayd> same with keyboard + mouse Rallias
<betrayd> But its quick though
<rafaelloest> guys? Anybody?
<betrayd> what do you mean all 1's
<Dr_willis> ctrl-c normally kills a cli app
<CyberMan> ok
<CyberMan> im back
<rafaelloest> Still dont knowing what to do...
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: about what
<wilee-nilee> rafaelloest, I would try the ##windows channel as it is a windows recovery, they may have some ideas.
<CyberMan> there is problem: after I restart the serevr, Welcom window appeared. OK. Top bar is shown. Ok. When I trying to push "Try ubuntu" buttin - desktop loaded. But without top bar and dashboard
<rafaelloest> Well, the windows is not the problem, the problem is the data. (and i can only acess the HD by ubuntu).
<wilee-nilee> rafaelloest, You overwrote the ntfs, how long did you run ubuntu if at all?
<CyberMan> So there only 2 shortcuts - examples and install
<kaveh> hai guise
<rafaelloest> wilee-nilee. I just booted it.
<rafaelloest> When i saw it i turned it off and booted the live USB
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Allow testdisk to write the new parition table out and see what data you can access (but mount the ntfs partition read only).
<wilee-nilee> rafaelloest, Problem here is that nobody seems to have a fix for you here now, may not be one from linux and testdisk per-say, I would talk with windows users just to have more info is all.
<wilee-nilee> there are recovery tools specifically for windows
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U, how i can do this?
<OerHeks> did you try the L option, load backup ( if there is a shadow)
<rafaelloest> wilee, i dont have acess to windows
<betrayd> but didn't you say you can see the data (all 1's) whatever that means
<rafaelloest> OerHeks. None of then have backup.
<rafaelloest> i can see the old partitions
<wilee-nilee> rafaelloest, Yes, but I suspect live a live disc to run testdisc there are windows recovery apps from a live disc or bootable disc. I would just look for more options is all.
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: you can download demo windows to use for few days.
<wilee-nilee> like*
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Try selecting a partition that you want to recover and press 'A'.
<rafaelloest> the problem is that i dont have a external HD. (right now)
<rafaelloest> [i need to put i in the HD (for some time)...
<betrayd> rafaelloest: are these files too large for a USB stick
<rafaelloest> i need to change from D to something else or i can leave them there?
<rafaelloest> too much files...
<betrayd> ok
<rafaelloest> (made the mistake of leaving to much important things together)
<betrayd> understood (been there)
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Always have backups of important files.
<rafaelloest> Jordan. Now i know...
<betrayd> was thinking gparted could copy the partition
<rafaelloest> gparted dont see these partitions...
<rafaelloest> just the actual one...
<rafaelloest> (the one that i made the mistake to let ubuntu make...)
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: you have hard drive now
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: The most sane way to recover these files is by copying them to another drive. Can you get another drive?
<rafaelloest> now i cant...
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Can you wait to recover the files / use the computer (other than via LiveUSB) until you can?
<rafaelloest> in 2 days (06/05) i will
<betrayd>  so you had begun the ubuntu install, than cancelled somewhere after partitions were created and others erased?
<rafaelloest> i dont want to use the computer because i am afraid of fucking up (again)
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Please watch your language.
<rafaelloest> bretayd, no. I dont cancelled. I just saw this after it installed.
<rafaelloest> Jordan. Sorry.
<Biomechd> is it possible to re-enable the shortcut keys at the top of my keyboard? the ones for adjusting brightness and sound and such? i don't want to have to keep adjusting it in the system settings.
<ntzrmtthihu777> is there a way to check if you have any kde runtime dependent apps installed in xfce? I should like to make a clean sweep of mah system.
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: you claim you dont have windows how did you partitions end up ntfs
<rafaelloest> It came from factory with Windows 8 installed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Biomechd: check your bios, there is at times a setting there
<rafaelloest> I dont have it now.
<Biomechd> ntzrmtthihu777: can i do that without rebooting my laptop?
<rafaelloest> the ubuntu installation erased it...
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, In playing around are desktop lists up to 12.10 as of now. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Then wait until you have another drive. Testdisk has multiple options for recovering files from "deleted" partitions, some of which will just dump files and others which will change the partition table and let you try to mount it. What you choose depends on how badly corrupted the filesystem is (from having been partially overwritten by another FS) and how selective you want to be in the files you save.
<zackiv31> anyone here familiar with ruby or FSEvent? having issues under ubuntu: https://gist.github.com/zivester/5519099
<rafaelloest> is possible to save everything possible?
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: what are you trying to recover then. Windows8!
<rafaelloest> the data. the os i can recover after...
<rafaelloest> the most important is the data
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Yes (for a somewhat lose definition of "possible").
<rafaelloest> now i just care about the data. My personal data...
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: data like personal files.
<rafaelloest> Jordan. Everything tesdisk can.
<betrayd> so try not to touch it in the meantime?
<rafaelloest> Yes. Music, photos, projects, etc
<johnjohn1011> rafaelloest: are you using a partition recovery program?
<rafaelloest> betrayd. Exact what i am doing.
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: can you mount the partition where data is
<rafaelloest> John. Testdisk (live Ubuntu 13.04)
<rafaelloest> no, it is a deleted partition...
<rafaelloest> (by what Testdisk tells)
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: Yes. Understand that there are two ways that testdisk can try to recover files though, via restoring the parititon table and reading from the FS and by basically grepping for files byte by byte ignoring the filesystem. If you do both then you'll get duplicates of a lot of files (and with the photorec grepping stategy you might not get filenames).
<rafaelloest> if the photos are recovered, filenames i can do it manually,
<johnjohn1011> rafaelloest: did you try this http://www.vimxsoft.com/partition-recovery/
<ntzrmtthihu777> wilee-nilee: I've just installed a package or two (then removed) that used kde. I just needa know if there is a way to tell if any app you have requires the kde libs
<rafaelloest> john. Not yet.
<rafaelloest> is usb/cd/dvd bootable?
<rafaelloest> or i have to install it?
<Jordan_U> johnjohn1011: rafaelloest: It looks like that tool doesn't do anything that testdisk can't, and Testdisk is Free, has a good reputation, and is available for GNU/Linux.
<wilee-nilee> ntzrmtthihu777, Not sure to be honest.
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: you can download windows while running ubuntu live. Burn to dvd then reinstall windowz. Then like someone else said. Use windows recoveryprogrsm
<johnjohn1011> no problem jordan_u: I will follow along
<rafaelloest> Smith. I dont want to mess with the HD. I know that there is a limit that can be recovered.
<smith_wesson> rafaelloest: use serial for windowd on sticker on side machine to re register windows
<rafaelloest> i cant boot windows...
<betrayd> the disks you got from oem, are they recovery discs that search for rescue partition?
<Biomechd> urg. i told unsettings i want my dash to go back to autohide after resetting last night (unity decided to crash the panel and the dash after giving me some login issues) and it's not autohiding.
 * wilee-nilee thinks someone needs to unload the smith_wesson 
<johnjohn1011> rafaelloest: why don't you buy another hard drive, reload windows on that and then see if that exe can find those deleted partitions
<rafaelloest> no. i have a driver disc and a system disc.
<betrayd> ok
<johnjohn1011> rafaelloest:  did you check geek squad to see what they might say? worth a shot.
<rafaelloest> i am more inclined to use testdisk... it sems better.
<rafaelloest> geek squad? who?
<johnjohn1011> best buy or some other disk recovery professional
<rafaelloest> in a Sunday?
<Biomechd> rafaelloest: the geek squad is a tech support company who will come out to your house and fix your tv or other electronic if you need them to. or you can call and get help over the phone.
<rafaelloest> i dont they can help me where i live...
<wilee-nilee> Biomechd, Have you rebooted since the havoc?
<Dr_willis> Or  you go find some young kid :)
<rafaelloest> i dont think*
<johnjohn1011> do you have any back up harddrive
<rafaelloest> i wish i had...
<johnjohn1011> so this is a one time shot, if you screw up, it's curtains right?
<shape> Dr_willis: got a new 3TB HDD for storage (personal files, media, etc.) However I do use Windows to dual boot as well. I was thinking of Partitioning the entire 3TB in ext4, but I am afraid it might bite me back in the long run. Any thoughts?
<tocsick> hey my mousewheel scrolling is jumpy. What can i do to fix this? It just started after one of the recent updates about a month ago.
<Dr_willis> if you had a spare HD. you could 'dd' the bad hd to the spare. then try to recovery the original
<rafaelloest> yes... this is why i want some help.
<Biomechd> wilee-nilee: i've fixed the crashed unity panel/dash already. i just can't get the dash to autohide. and i'm still having an issue with the hotkeys at the top of my keyboard not working.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: If you come back in a few days with your new HD to backup to I can walk you through using testdisk to recover your files.
<rafaelloest> i will buy a exeternal HD.
<Dr_willis> shape,  depends on what you are keeping on the hd. and if you want to accessit from windows.  If so. use ntfs
<johnjohn1011> dr_willis: good advice
<wilee-nilee> Biomechd, Compiz needs a reload at times, a reboot can do this easiest, have you done that?
<shape> Dr_willis: yeah :(, but NTFS fragmentation for 3TB, that's why I was considering ext4
<rafaelloest> Jordan_U. What are the times you are on? (in UTC ?)
<shape> Dr_willis: imagine defragmenting that... :(
<wilee-nilee> shape, above 2 tb is gpt
<tocsick> hey my mousewheel scrolling is jumpy. Does anyone know what package handles mouse input so I can maybe try a backport?
<rafaelloest> UTC 0*
<johnjohn1011> why not partition it up and then use mount to load the partitions?  useless you need it all in one partition.
<Biomechd> wilee-nilee: so rebooting will fix the dash issue, but i've rebooted my laptop several times since the hotkeys decided to crash again and they haven't been re-enabled.
<iBelieve> I'm interested in running multiple linux distros and Windows in VMs. What is the fastest method that is recommended for the desktop? I don't care how easy it is to set up or use.
<shape> wilee-nilee: Yeah but how would that affect me?
<andygraybeal_> hey guys, i got 12.04 and a kernel dependency problem, i have a newer kernel and 'linux-generic' depends on an older kernel.  specifically: linux-generic depends on linux-image-generic (3.2.0.37.44) however the version of linux-image-generic is 3.2.0.41.49 ... how do i break out of this?  i can't install anything :(
<wilee-nilee> shape, You have to work within that framework is all.
<rafaelloest> john. This will mess with the HD.  i really dont want do that... (too scared)
<wilee-nilee> Biomechd, Not sure of any definitive fixes.
<varun_> tocsick, usually psmouse
<jiangfuqiao> help
<tocsick> varun thanks
<brian____> rafaelloest, I'm way to late into this, but have you considered using like redobackup and making an image of the disk as it stands now, so you can always go back to it?  Ignore me, if this has been covered...
<jiangfuqiao> 中文
<johnjohn1011> rafaelloest: that was for someone else.  yeah, i would follow that advice. clone to another hd and then have an expert walk you through
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would guess that you have hd's tied together is all.
<varun_> pleasure!
<wilee-nilee> !cn | Varazir
<ubottu> Varazir: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilee-nilee> varun_, ^^^^
<Biomechd> wilee-nilee: i can use the f1-f12 on those keys (as their secondary function), but i can't use the primary functions.
<rafaelloest> redobackup?
<rafaelloest> if i can do image of 1TB disk in a 1TB external disk, i can try.
<brian____> http://redobackup.org/ it works amazingly well, free, easy to use linux backup solution
<shape> wilee-nilee: wait, what do you mean by that I'm not that familiar with GUID, what I thought was just fire up parted and create the 3TB NTFS parition. And then I'd be done. Is there more to that?
<varun_> wilee-nilee, ??
<rafaelloest> (1TB external is the one i can buy)
<tocsick> varun, I don't have psmouse installed, also can't find the package at all
<wilee-nilee> varun_, sorry meant to point the foriegn language info at jiangfuqiao
<brian____> rafaelloest, the image will only be the size of the data you're trying to backup.  1tb disk with 500gb will create a 500gb image
<varun_> guessed that :) wilee-nilee
<rafaelloest> ah.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: I'm not certain, but Monday and Tuesday likely 19:00 to 4:00 (the next "morning").
<johnjohn1011> rafaelloest: sounds good to me.  and you get a 1tb hard drive out of it!!
<varun_> tocsick, let's see your pastebin link to output of lsmod then..
<wilee-nilee> shape, I would just be wary myself, however I am not familiar with gpt, and tied HD's, maybe it is as easy as you describe.
<rafaelloest> but brian, will this program save the "deleted" partitions too?
<tocsick> varun http://pastebin.com/5ByXLkke
<brian____> rafaelloest, ahh sorry, I may have missed that part, just sat down at my computer.  I think it will only backup partitions it sees.
<Jordan_U> rafaelloest: If you use dd you can make a full image of the drive.
<brian____> it includes parted and some other utils that might help you
<brian____> or you could use it as a live cd to use dd
<rafaelloest> dd?
<Biomechd> well i suppose i'll reboot and see what's different
<varun_> tocsick, you do have psmouse in there.
<shape> wilee-nilee: yeah, I remember when installing Gentoo they talked about larger than 2TB and  all you have to do extra is mklabel gtp http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1#parted
<tocsick> varun, lol, i saw it once I had posted the pastebin link. What's the name of the package though? I can't find psmouse or ps-mouse, etc in synapitc
<johnjohn1011> will clonezilla work for rafaelloest   i just used it to clone a drive and it was dirt simple (my kind of program)
<rafaelloest> What is DD?
<brian____> rafaelloest, it can be used for cloning, 'dd if/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=32M' if is the source, of is the target
<Dr_willis> im not sure clonezilla will work right with a drive hes trying to recovery.
<Dr_willis> hes sort of un-deleteing it ;)
<johnjohn1011> just asking.  dd sounds like the best way
<OerHeks> johnjohn1011, clonezilla will work with valid partitions
<wangchong> rafael, are you wanting to backup a parti whose parti info was deleted?
<varun_> tocsick, it is built in kernel driver, comes with the kernel itself. You seem to be using usbhid as well, it is usually for usb mouse
<shape> brian____: But if you use that command and you have let's say 400GB to clone, will it show some progress bar? I'm sure that will take hours/.
<rafaelloest> what is dd?
<johnjohn1011> doesn't rafaelloest have to create the partitions on the external hdd first?
<wangchong> rafael, brian, using dd will require all the unused space for a total of 1TB
<johnjohn1011> dd is a way to copy partitions
<rafaelloest> wangchong: trying to undelet it.
<OerHeks> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in raring
<OerHeks> duhh
<Jordan_U> johnjohn1011: No, they can save the disk image as a file on another filesystem.
<brian____> shape,  I would expect it to run over night but top could give you status, not position really... 'watch vmstat -d'
<tocsick> varun, yeah it's a usb mouse I've having problems with. The scroll wheel response is jumpy (rapid up and down when you're only scrolling in one direction). Consistent in every app I run. If I use e-17 the problem stops, but I don't want to use e-17 as my window manager
<rafaelloest> wanchong, well i will have a clen 1TB external HD.
<wangchong> rafaelloest: do you remember its old boundaries?
<wangchong> also use dump, dd takes forever
<brian____> wangchong, yes, my previous recommendation was to create an image using a seperate tool, which wouldn't work in his case.
<wangchong> dump only makes something the size of used data
<rafaelloest> no (relatively new to ubuntu)
<wangchong> dump probably wont work either if parti table messed up
<varun_> tocsick, there is a command that can let you get/set every aspect of a pointer device, can't remember its name though (used only once a few days ago).
<Jordan_U> wangchong: This is for an ntfs filesystem, and one whose partiton has been deleted and partially overwritten, making dump not really a viable option.
<rafaelloest> i dont care it takes forever. If it recover my personal data its ok for me.
<wangchong> my bad
<wangchong> if you can remember old boundaries you can use fdisk to redefine partis
<tocsick> varun is it tpconfig?
<shape> brian____: but clonezilla would give you some progress bar correct?
<wangchong> or you could brute force boundaries and try to mount, maybe script that
<Jordan_U> wangchong: We already have found the boundaries using testdisk.
<brian____> shape, I'm not familiar with clonezilla, but redoback does, I assume clonezilla would as well.  However, I don't know what it does to create the image, it might use dump.
<Biomechd> wilee-nilee: dash still won't autohide.
<shape> brian____: and why would that be bad?
<wilee-nilee> Biomechd, I have no real answer here.
<wangchong> then can you plug them into fdisk and make that problem go away?
<wangchong> the boundary info
<brian____> well, dump is byte by byte, and creates an image but is going to need a valid partition table, where dd isn't going to care
<Biomechd> oh well. i'll just have to get used to having my blender workspace reduced somewhat for a while.
<wangchong> but you gonna have to care sometime, like when you want to use the parti
<varun_> tocsick, recalled it - "xinput --set-prop" (already remembered xinput, lol). But take a careful look at man xinput first
<shape> brian____: I see :)
<Biomechd> if anyone comes up with a solution to either of my problems, let me know. i'll be working on stuff in blender.
<wangchong> dump is block level copy
<rafaelloest> dump do not copy byte per byte correct?
<wangchong> but it still needs valid parti like you said
<varun_> tocsick, for example, 'xinput' command gives my touchpad id as '11'. Then I can use 'xinput --list-props 11' to see its settings that I can set with '--set-prop'
<wangchong> can't you use fdisk to save parti boundaries like you know them, save it, check if it mounts, then use clonezilla or dump or whatever?
<Treaver> Hello
<tocsick> thanks varun, I'll get this figured out. It's driving me crazy
<Treaver> I need help
<scarecrow_> I have a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) wifi adapter that worked with 12.xx, not working under 13.04. can i get some help with it? i in additional drivers there was a mention of it not working and recommended i install the STA driver. after reboot, still no WiFi
<wilee-nilee> !Broadcom| scarecrow_ Have you looked here.
<ubottu> scarecrow_ Have you looked here.: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rosco_y> Is anyone else experiencing extremely high CPU usage after the last 12.04.2 kernel updates?
<lolbat> What is the best way to remove duplicate images?
<rosco_y> I switched from 12.10 to LTS for the stability a while ago, and have been really pleased with that move.
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: if they are literal digital duplicates fdupes is wonderful.
<rosco_y> lolbat: can you explain your situation a bit more?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: if they only *look* the same, then no. Unless of course you are not talking about literal image files XD
<brian____> rafaelloest, if it were me, I would get another 1tb drive, dd the disks, unplug one, and then try whatever someone smarter than I would recommend.  I just want you to have what you have now.  I so very often think I'm making a small change, and it causes me hours of work.  So I'm extremely pro backup at the moment...
<iBelieve> I'm trying to choose virtualization software for a laptop. Should I choose Xen or KVM? I'm planning on running various Linux distros and Windows.
<lolbat> rosco_y: I have like, 50k images in random folders, some of those images are the same exact file with diffrent names
<compdoc> iBelieve, what will you do with windows?
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: sudo apt-get install fdupes
<Guest34570> FUCK YALL UBUNTU SUCKS
<wilee-nilee> Treaver, Outline the problem for the channel.
<brian____> iBelieve, Do you ever plan on having a standard boot OS?
<lolbat> ntzrmtthihu777: it works on folders?
<wilee-nilee> ~matthew@c-98-201-37-15.hsd1.tx.comcast.net
<lolbat> ntzrmtthihu777: like recursive
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: Then run fdupes -R -dn . from the top layer folder.
<iBelieve> compdoc, run some programming software and such. No games at all.
<rosco_y> lolbat: check on the web, but I think digikam will search for duplicates, and allow you to delete them--although it might be a tedious, manual process (I've never actually used it--I've seen it somewhere)
<lolbat> ntzrmtthihu777: thanks, that saves me a lot of time
<compdoc> iBelieve, is video speed important?
<iBelieve> brian____, what do you mean? My main OS installed on the laptop is Ubuntu.
<lolbat> digikam is a pretty hoirrble piece of software except from for tagging faces
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: yup. I ran it and killed 20gb of pdf's to 11
<britton> asdasd
<lolbat> ntzrmtthihu777: what does it do to the duplicates?
<lolbat> rm?
<rafaelloest> thanks for the help guys. I will enter here again when i have the External HD.
<rosco_y> lolbat: I'm not what you call a digikam user, but I've noticed that google's picassa blows digicams face recognition out of the water
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: I suppose that would be what it does, the -d flag delets and -n does it without asking permission. if you don't do -n it askes what you want to keep from each set.
<ntzrmtthihu777> so if you have 5 identical images, you can choose which of the 5 you want to keep, 1 or more.
<lolbat> the point is to just have one of each, I assume it will result in empty folders tho
<iBelieve> compdoc, Not really sure. I won't be running software that displays a lot of graphics or videos, but I would like the VM to not be jerky for regular usage.
<rtcg72a> hi, how can I upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to 13.04 from the update manager?
<rosco_y> I"m thinking of switching from 12.04 LTS to 12.10 or 13.04.  Does anyone have recommendations--should I clean install or upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> rtcg72a, Through 12.10
<lolbat> rosco_y: I prefer clean installs once in a while
<ntzrmtthihu777> lolbat: yeah, it can, depending on how the images are arranged. -R -nd will delete all but one, no clue as to the choosing algorhythm
<iBelieve> compdoc, I've run Ubuntu in VirtualBox before, and with no apps running in it, it tends to be jerky and slow, which I don't want.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rosco_y: clean install if you must, stick with precise till raring settles a bit is my advice.
<rtcg72a> wilee-nilee: so I have to upgrade to 12.10 then upgrade to 13.04?
<rosco_y> lolbat: I agree too, it's nice to have a clean slate.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rtcg72a: yup. you can go directly between lts versions, however.
<compdoc> iBelieve, Ive been using KVM for years. I used Xen before that. With kvm, you install doing this simple thing:   sudo apt-get install qemu-kvm qemu-system-x86 virt-manager
<lolbat> rosco_y: copying settings is also easy
<rosco_y> I actually backed off of 12.10 to 12.04 awhile back, for stability reasons.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rtcg72a: so you can go lucid > precise > 14.04
<compdoc> rosco_y, I did that too. I find 13.04 is pretty good tho
<wilee-nilee> rtcg72a, From the update manager yes, overall I believe as well, a fresh install though with a saved dpkg list of the 12.04 and any 3rd party repos will have you set if the 3rd parties are releasing 13.04 stuff.
<ntzrmtthihu777> rtcg72a: (not that 14.04 exists yet)
<ntzrmtthihu777> !cloning | rtcg72a
<ubottu> rtcg72a: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<rosco_y> compdoc: ty.  maybe I'll give that a try.  the last kernel upgrade in 12.04 is giving my CPU a workout.  I'm pretty sure they'd get it fixed if I patiently waited...but that doesn't sound much like me.
<tshauck> hi... I'm trying to use input, however whenever I try to hit enter, it's sending ^M instead of enter.  How can I fix this?
<brian____> iBelieve, I was just wondering on your workload, like if you planned on using the VMs for your entire workflow, or if you were planning on using it more sporadically
<iBelieve> compdoc, Is there a significant speed difference between Xen and KVM? I don't really care how hard it is to set up, as long as it isn't too hard to screw things up and make the system unbootable.
<compdoc> iBelieve, I think the speed is the same, but xen requires a modded kernel that gets installed
<iBelieve> brian____, Mostly Ubuntu, just the VMs when I want to tinker with a different distro or run a Windows-only program.
<Dr_willis> tshauck,  clarify what you mean by 'use input'  ^m is ctrl-m which is the enter key. ;)
<brian____> iBelieve, I rarely virtualize on my laptop, so I have virtualbox here since its dead simple and run a seperate esxi host for full time use
<iBelieve> compdoc, So if speed is the same, is there any other major reason to choose Xen instead of KVM, since KVM is easy to set up?
<compdoc> iBelieve, you'll need to ask a xen expert. Be interesting to know
<iBelieve> compdoc, brian____ I'll probably just use KVM. Thanks for your help!
<zivester> anyone know how to debug being kicked back to X Login screen?
<brian____> iBelieve, sorry, I don't have any more input.  I do know that people choose xen for stability reasons.  I have no idea if that is valid or not, but if you're not running vm's for hours on end, I wouldn't think it would matter even if it were true.
<andygraybeal_> i think i'm in update hell ;(  i have a newer kernel than what my kernel says it depends on.. and now nothing updates, please help :)
<compdoc> iBelieve, once you install, you have to log out, then back in
<iBelieve> compdoc, Yep, I've seen the instructions on help.ubuntu.com/community.
<iBelieve> compdoc, I've been using an LVM partition for data. Would I get better performance using LVM partions for the OS virtual storage, and is this even possible?
<compdoc> iBelieve, I use a seperate, fast drive to put the VM files on
<Treaver> How do I remove the grub menu completely and use the Windows 8 Menu
<iBelieve> brian____, Thanks for the info. It's nice to know stuff like that.
<Treaver> How do I remove the grub menu completely and use the Windows 8 Menu
<iBelieve> compdoc, Okay, thanks.
<brian____> Treaver, which OS did you install first?
<o3u> i have a TP-link which works with rtl8192cu driver, lsmod, modprobe -l, lsusb, lspci all show the driver, however i cannot see the card with iwconfig, any idea what i can try?
<o3u> it's a wireless dongle
<brian____> Treaver, also consider that since w8 is a graphical boot loader you're loading extra stuff at boot to just throw it away.  all for the second of so of eye candy
<Dr_willis> zivester,  if you mena you login at lightdm. and it exits back to lightdm. check the permissions/ownership of your .Xauthority file in the users home (use the consoel to do this) it may be owned by root by  mistake
<samson> hello.every ubuntuer
<o3u> im on ubuntu 12.10
<brian____> o3u, does it tell you no wireless extensions, or the card isnt listed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> samson: you.greetings
<o3u> brian____: its just not listed
<samson> what?
<subcool> ok- can someone explain why i can not transfer files greater than 4.0gb via samba
<subcool> seriously please
<subcool> this is pissin gme off
<ntzrmtthihu777> subcool: because they are huge?
<brian____> o3u, whats 'lshw -C network'
<subcool> samba has a file cap?
<subcool> ntzrmtthihu777:
<subcool> filesize*
<Dr_willis> subcool,  what filesystem is the samba shares on?
<brian____> subcool, you're not perhaps sending to something that is fat32?
<subcool> i am sending a .rar file..
<subcool> from one linux box to another
<o3u> brian____: http://pastebin.com/TQVQVAq9 it's showing my wired motherboard connector
<Dr_willis> subcool,  for linux to linux, you could just try scp
<subcool> the files are stored on a ext4 fs
<subcool> Dr_willis: i was just thinking that
<Dr_willis> ive seen some old issues with samba and 4gb files.. but those all date to 2005 or so
<subcool> one of the boxes is running kubuntu 10.04
<Dr_willis> scp souldent care what disrto. ;)
<brian____> o3u, hmm
<subcool> ok- ill just use that.
<brian____> o3u, 'lspci -nn'
<o3u> brian____: actually its not showing on lspci
<subcool> thanks guys
<brian____> o3u, what is the model of the tplink?
<o3u> brian____: http://pastebin.com/Up9WXXcx it's a TP-link TL-WN725N
<brian____> I'll be honest, about 7 days ago, I had 4 usb wifi dongles, none of them truly supported, but some got them to work.  I bought one that was official supported, after a few days of tinkering.  I wish I would have avoided the tinkering
<brian____> actually, 'lsusb'
<o3u> brian____: :/ i read a whole bunch of posts from people that got em working and everything seems to load the driver but it's not working http://pastebin.com/eiB94T6v
<Biomechd> arg. i went into ccsm and told it to disable alt-lmb for moving windows around and i still can't deselect anything in blender because it's not registering that i disabled the mouse shortcut to move windows (which conflicts with blender's keyboard method of deselecting in group select)
<brian____> o3u, I had a netgear that uses the same realtek chip, I couldn't get it to work.  Well, I got it to work, but it was so buggy, I would go to sleep with it working, wake up with no device, I wouldn't use the ndiswrapper though.
<o3u> brian____: did you have a similar problem to mine? dongle not showing in iwconfig?
<Bray90820`> Is there an expose/ Mission Control replacement for ubuntu
<brian____> o3u, honestly, I had everything single problem I could come up with.  I'm quite sure, I read every page pertaining to the netgear adapter that exists on the internet.  I kept thinking it was my wpa_supplicant.conf.  Since when I got it working, I could associate to the AP without it failing so often.  It was all the driver.
<brian____> *couldn't
<fwaokda_> when i try to go to "System Settings > Details" my control panel crashes each time.... anyone know how i can fix this?
<brian____> o3u, where you might have more luck, when I installed the realtek propiertary drivers off their site, the module wouldn't associate to the card, maybe yours will easier
<o3u> brian____: ya i did that right away, haven't tried ndiswrapper,
<johnjohn1011> o3u:  did that donngle ever work?
<brian____> o3u, yah, truthfully, new card is easiest.  I switched and bought a pcie1x put it in the machine, booted it up, everything worked within 30 seconds.
<Bray90820`> Is there an expose/ Mission Control replacement for ubuntu
<o3u> johnjohn1011: i just bought it
<johnjohn1011> o3u:  there is a guy, larry finger,  if you look him up on linux wireless, he probably can help.   what version of ubuntu are you running?
<o3u> 12.10
<o3u> trying to do modprobe 8192cu gives me : FATAL: Error inserting 8192cu (/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/8192cu.ko): Device or resource busy
<brian____> o3u, is rtl8192cu still loaded?
<MrGizmo757> Has Anyone  had problems With Ubuntu Hanging on Shutdown?  Mine will frequently just get stuck on the splash screen and i have to force it to turn off.
<johnjohn1011> do an lsmod
<o3u> http://pastebin.com/XvVKCq8x
<scarecrow_> how do i install this printer driver? it was a tar.gz file, i unzipped and found 2 .deb files and an install.sh file.  if i open a .deb in software center it says its missing a dependency (the other .deb file)  tried executing the install.sh file and it says "missing operand"
<scarecrow_> http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010697.asp
<Dr_willis> scarecrow_,  you did search the repos first? a lot of drivers are in the repos but not installed by default.
<Dr_willis> scarecrow_,  as for the .deb   you could try 'sudo gdebi foo.deb'  and seeif it pulls in any needed dependencies
<brian____> o3u, 'modprobe -r rtl819cu ; modprobe -r rrl8192cu_common; modprobe -r rtlwifi'
<Dr_willis> you may need to install gdebi first scarecrow_
<brian____> o3u, second module is spelled incorrectly
<Dr_willis> scarecrow_,  or if its just 2 deb files.. 'sudo dpkg -i file1.deb file2.deb'
<scarecrow_> i installed one that claims its the right one (installed by going to launcher -> settings -> printer> add printer.  everything installed okay, after restart you print a test page, it says it printed but the printer sits idle like it never got the print job
<SuperLag> have any of you guys made your own pastebin site before?
<o3u> brian____: cool, now i have one module, still nothing in iwconfig
<o3u> this shows up in my syslog: http://pastebin.com/NfV3REY3
<wilee-nilee> SuperLag, No but I flew like superman once
<SuperLag> :)
<brian____> o3u, well theory is, you should add those 3 modules, I mentioned to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist -- Then they wont load again, however, I wasnt able to get my realtek to associate to the 8192cu module.  I don't know if it didn't match the device id it was looking for
<johnjohn1011> o3u: maybe you an boot up on 13.04 and see if works there
<o3u> brian____:  hmm ok,
<betrayd> printer might show 'PC LOAD LETTER'
<o3u> i could try, i'd have to reinstall many drivers though no?
<brian____> o3u, Like I said though, I don't have any good advice.  I wasn't able to get it to work.  I tried backports as well, no go.  I was able to get it to atleast partially work with the rtl8192cu driver
<brian____> o3u, I believe johnjohn1011 was recommending a liveCD since the rtl8192cu is loaded by default there
<o3u> ah
<o3u> good point i'll try livecd boot is it loaded on 12.10 by default?
<brian____> o3u, yes, but an older version.  If you tried backports you could try the new module that is in 13.10, but just tryingt live 13.10 is easier
<dakotawulfy> o3u hey think that driver use to work on the old 11.04  ubuntu but i was not able to get it to work on the 12.04 lts
<dakotawulfy> o3u or newer
<brian____> ya, rtl8192cu although included and supported has had some rough years with devices.  When I tried a different realtek chipset, it worked like a champ, in 12.04 and 13.10.
<varunendra> o3u, rtl8192cu is available on all supported versions. However, for some people the proprietary one downloaded and compiled from realtek works better
<dakotawulfy> o3u i have 2 of them now and have not got them working on the 12.04
<Biomechd> i asked this earlier but nobody has replied to it. i went into compiz and disabled both window-moving shortcuts so that a window can only be moved if i click on a window's decorations and drag it around. the default shortcut of "alt-lmb" to move a window conflicts with blender's shortcuts to de-select things while using a method of group selection. since i don't use many hotkeys outside of blender, i'd like to disable this shortcut.
<brian____> ya, I gave it a solid 4 days of effort.  I'm not going to try to convince anyone I'm the smartest guy around, but I gave it one hell of an effort with the few abilities I have, when it finally worked, it wasnt worth the effort since it was buggy as all getout.
<Biomechd> how do i permanently disable all methods of moving a window except for dragging a window's title bar?
<scarecrow_> i have installed the driver for my canon pixma mx310 all in one. its a networked printer attached to a windows PC. driver installed, print jobs claim to finish without error, but nothing prints / no reaction from the printer. any ideas?
<scarecrow_> prints fine from other windows PCs on the network
<Bray90820`> Is there an expose/ Mission Control replacement for ubuntu
<johnjohn1011> o3u: it seems like that driver should be working with the current linux. it's odd
<o3u> johnjohn1011: thats what it seems like and it looks like it loads well too, it just doesn't show anything in iwconfig, maybe i'm missing some configuration there?
<o3u> do i have to manually configure iwconfig ?
<johnjohn1011> is it not showing up in network manager?
<s3b`> :0 I can't apt-get install anything
<scarecrow_> whats the error
<o3u> johnjohn1011: no
<johnjohn1011> o3u:  is the device name in this list?  http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x#supported-r8192u-usb
<s3b`> Unable to fetch
<mojtaba> Hi, I have logged in to a FTP server from browser with my username, does anybody know how can I log in to that FTP server via same browser with different account? because It automatically log me in.
<scarecrow_> clear your history
<mojtaba> scarecrow_: I have done this, but did not solve my problem
<o3u> johnjohn1011: i dont think so
<scarecrow_> did you restart the browser? was the page open when you cleared?
<o3u> http://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN725N_v1
<mojtaba> Is there any special command like username@ftp://servername.com?
<th0r> mojtaba: in the security section of the browser, delete the saved password for the server
<o3u> i can't find it in that list of supported usb devices, but i read to try the rt driver
<scarecrow_> you can use an FTP client. that would be best
<Silas_> Hey all. I have a brand new Ubuntu Pangolin Performance laptop from System76. I've tried absolutely everything I could find online solution-wise but I cannot get the audio drivers to work. No sound at all. Any solutions or suggestions?
<varunendra> o3u, follow the instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385 , post back the pastebin link (sorry I joined the party late, just saw rtl8192cu and jumped in..)
<wilee-nilee> Silas_, Have you tried the system 76 support at the ubuntu forums?
<Silas_> I have, I actually just submitted a post on there but I really need audio for tonight so I was wondering if anyone knew anything about this. And sys76 hasn't responded in a week.
<mojtaba> th0r: Thanks, I will check it.
<Biomechd> hulloo?
<SuperBawlz> Hey. I changed the icon on my desktop for my Home directory and it was a mistake and I can't find one that I can live with. How do I get the old one back?
<johnjohn1011> o3u:  mr finger is usually very prompt on emailing back information.  he helped me two weeks ago
<scarecrow_> what do i do if my printer is installed but nothing prints?
<o3u> http://pastebin.com/x3fd17u8
<o3u> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/x3fd17u8
<Biomechd> scarecrow_: smash it with the most humorous object you can find that you can imagine someone smashing a printer with
<johnjohn1011> o3u:  http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-954862-start-0.html
<SuperBawlz> Hey. I changed the icon on my desktop for my Home directory and it was a mistake and I can't find one that I can live with. How do I get the old one back?
<Silas_> Anyone have any suggestions for the lack of sound issue?
<varunendra> o3u, on my 12.04, doesn
<varunendra> doesn't look like your device is supported by rtl8192cu o3u
<varunendra> looking for options..
<brian____> o3u, I saw another page that states similar to the johnjohn1011 link that you should use 8188eu.ko
<dakotawulfy> o3u  just tried it agin on my 12.04 not working  does not connect right show the router but wont connect
<brian____> dakotawulfy, I had the same thing, I was able to get my 8192cu to work, but work is such a vague term, the comp saw it and talked to it, but the device was worthless for connecting to anything, espically at getting an IP
<dakotawulfy> o3u check out the part with the wireless security part think it has something to do with it i know on the driver disk it does have that part  might be able to build it
<Biomechd> well, i'm guessing nobody's able to help me, then.
<Biomechd> urg.
<brian____> o3u, I'm all for you to get this to work, and I'll help as much as I can, but there are other $20 cards you could just plug in and work, if you're trying to cnnect to an unsecured AP, you'll have greater success than a WPA
<johnjohn1011> o3u: if it was me, i'd buy another dongle  and send that one to mr. finger and let him debug it.
<brian____> Biomechd, sorry, never seen that before and have no ideas for you
<johnjohn1011> o3u:  in his email he says he runs  D-Link DWA-130 
<SuperBawlz> Hey. I changed the icon on my desktop for my Home directory and it was a mistake and I can't find one that I can live with. How do I get the old one back?
<ek> Would someone here be so kind as to help me get my wifi device unblocked from RF-Kill?
<johnjohn1011> o3u: plenty of $5-10 dongles that work seamless
<ek> I've tried everything I could find online but no luck.
<brian____> johnjohn1011, that was another card I couldn't get to work.  :)  apparently, revB is rather impossible, earlier cards work
<o3u> brian____: ya i'll get another one i guess,  probably send it to mr finger
<johnjohn1011> i have trendnet 649UB and it works great.
<loof> Is there a text only installer for 13.04?
<varunendra> o3u, can you also post 'modinfo 8192cu' please?
<loof> The graphical installer is giving me trouble
<zivester> Dr_willis, I'm actually getting kicked back to the lightdm login screen unexpectedly ... so I want to know where to look to figure out why I'm getting booted
<varunendra> I can confirm that at least on kernel 3.2.0-36, the device is NOT natively supported o3u
<SuperBawlz> q
<scarecrow_> figured it out. was defaulting to the fax, not printer
<o3u> http://pastebin.com/jYAQLgxw
<DouglasK> Quassel IRC client lets you have a monitor pane that monitors traffic from all channels that you're in.  Is it possible to do this with any other GUI IRC client?
<phaedra> ek: have you tried 'sudo rfkill unblock wifi'  ?
<varunendra> o3u, Nope, the proprietary one you have compiled also doesn't support your device, unless I overlooked an 'alias' entry
<ek> phaedra: Yes. Many times. :( I've tried resetting my BIOS, unloading the module, running rfkill unblock [all,wifi,wlan,etc...] and reloading the module... Nothing.
<cappicard> good evening. anyone know a better cooler for an AMD Phenom II x4 960T? The stock one isn't up to the task. sensors is reporting 50C
<varunendra> o3u, do you have any thread posted on ubuntuforums or anywhere else? I'm interested in this device
<o3u> i cut out most of the "alias", you need to see them all varunendra ?
<ek> phaedra: Also, my laptop's wifi switch (FN+F2) doesn't seem to report anything in the rfkill events, either.
<varunendra> o3u, sure!
<brian____> o3u,  you could try to use '8188eu.ko' same steps as it was to compule 8192cu
<o3u> varunendra: i havent personally but there's this; http://askubuntu.com/questions/210152/tl-wn725n-wireless-adapter
<dakotawulfy> o3u maybe u could try the windows wrapper for it
<o3u> varunendra: full list http://pastebin.com/LcTN4TUf
<brian____> o3u, this page specifically refers to the ID of your device and says you need to use 8188eu.ko, I'd say that is an excellent plce to check.  http://pengpod.com/pengwiki/index.php?title=No_WiFi_devices,_no_wifi_networks_shown&action=edit
<phaedra> ek: have you tried anything similar to this?  sudo rmmod -f ath5k
<phaedra> sudo rfkill unblock all
<phaedra> sudo modprobe ath5k
<varunendra> o3u, no dice there :( probably what dakotawulfy suggested is the only known solution (but  I haven't searched so far)
<ek> phaedra: Yes. But, I've only tried it with ath9k as that is what is loaded.
<varunendra> o3u, just to make it clear for all - your device's PID is 8179 (as per lsusb). Any driver that does not have this PID in its 'alias' will almost certainly won't support it
<phaedra> ek: here's a page that may help if you haven't tried it already.  http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/how-to-fix-rfkill-issues/
<dakotawulfy> like always worked now its broken  and wont work
<o3u> varunendra: thanks
<brian____> o3u, here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136140
<ek> phaedra: Thanks. I'll try that now.
<varunendra> o3u, brian____ has pointed you to the best place it seems
<ek> phaedra: Know what's strange? I just accidentally put my laptop to sleep hitting the wrong event key and now wireless works...
<ek> Hrm. I'm going to have to play with some things.
<phaedra> ek: well at least you got it to work ;)
<ek> phaedra: And only after 3 hours!
<ek> phaedra: And not actually doing anything to fix it! :)
<ek> phaedra: I'm going to see if rebooting hard blocks it again.
<phaedra> ek: perhaps the problem is more with hibernation for you than rfkill
<ek> phaedra: Could be. I just thought it was strange that the installation was able to use wifi without a problem at all.
<ek> phaedra: Also, I've noticed that once wireless was enabled it disabled my wired networking...
<ek> Strange.
<o3u> hmm where can i get source for that though
<o3u> FATAL: Error inserting 8188eu (/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/8188eu.ko): Invalid module format
<phaedra> ek:  it does that on my toshiba laptop. it doesn't use wired once the wireless is up
<brian____> o3u, well, it didn't end up working for him, his best success was ndiswrapper
<ek> phaedra: Well, that's understandable. But, once I disable the wireless, it renders my wired connection unusable. Says "network cable unplugged".
<ek> phaedra: Yes. Just as I suspected, a reboot put phy0 back to hard blocked. Wireless is now disabled again.
<brian____> o3u, good luck! im going to bed
<ek> phaedra: Putting it to sleep and bringing it back brings up wireless again. Very interesting.
<phaedra> ek: try the hibernate option you acidentally did before and see if it comes up
<phaedra> ek: ok...  interesting
<ek> phaedra: Yeah... Pretty strange.
<ek> And, of course, nothing in my rfkill list is blocked now.
 * ek shrugs
<phaedra> ek you might want to check to see what commands are being run when coming out of hiberrnation
<SnapSnap> How do I submit feedback about  a particular feature- namely, the dash?
<Dr_willis> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ek> phaedra: Yeah. I'll check it out...
<ek> phaedra: Well, thanks for the help! ;)
<phaedra> ek: np i hope you get it all worked out
<naknomik> moved HDD from one machine to another, grub gfx mode seems to have problem, after kernel boots everything is fine. How do I fix grub?
<phaedra> ek: find what commands/scripts are run after the nobernate and see if you can just put them in a script
<icesword> hi
<icesword> any news from ubuntu?
<hulu> where the casper create default user
<varunendra> hulu, /home/ubuntu in casper-rw file or partition.
<wilee-nilee> naknomik, The resolution?
<hulu> varunendra: how can custom it
<varunendra> hulu, that I can't help with, although it is possible (remastersys creates /home/custom, maybe look at its script). Sorry..
<naknomik> wilee-nilee: monitor has 1920x1080
<naknomik> wilee-nilee: can I force normal 80x25 text mode while in Grub?
<Dr_willis> the 'nofb' and 'text' options might do that nakaori
<Dr_willis> the 'nofb' and 'text' options might do that naknomik
<wilee-nilee> naknomik, You can change the boot resolution in gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub however make sure it is one that works, and run a sudo update-grub after changing.
<hulu> varunendra: thx
<varunendra> :)
<naknomik> Dr_willis: where do I add the nofb or text option? In grub config somewhere?
<Dr_willis> you can test it at the grub menu. hit e to edit the boot lines.  change 'quiet splash' to be like 'nofb noqiet nosplash text'
<Dr_willis> some of these grub options/kernel options might not be valid any more.  they change every so often
<Dr_willis> but 'text' should get you to a text based console on the system
<Dr_willis> the other options may or may not be needed
<mojtaba> Hi, I just want to know, do I need to have a firewall on ubuntu? (I am a newbie)
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  most likely no.
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  are you behind a router? or dirctly connected to the internet?
<alphaEncore> It depends on what you're doing
<ek> phaedra: Okay. Thanks again.
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: I am behind the router
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  then most likely - it is allready doing a decent job of stoping any bad things
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: If I need what is best and is there any necessary configuration for it?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  it totally depends on what you are doing with the pc.
<alphaEncore> Hey is anyone using the Awesome WM
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: can you give me some examples? I am already surfing the web and sometimes web developing
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  you are not runing any special services? then i doubt if you need to worry about much
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: actually no.
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3750/what-precautions-should-i-take-when-exposing-my-desktop-directly-to-the-internet/3753#3753 has some info in it about locking down your system
<Dr_willis> most of which wont apply.
<betrayd> alphaEncore: what about it
<alphaEncore> I can't figure out why the bottom notifications won't show up
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: How come a firewall is not mostly needed in linux systems?
<Dr_willis> mojtaba,  theres no services listening by default normally, so theres nothing that needs to be blocked
<alphaEncore> I'm gonna reinstall and see if that fixes it
<Dr_willis> A standard ubuntu install should not activate network services that are accessible via the internet.
<Dr_willis> You can check via (for tcp):
<Dr_willis>       shell command ------>  netstat -lntp
<betrayd> alphaEncore: i have 3.4 =(
<alphaEncore> yeah me too is that the problem??
<mojtaba> Dr_willis: I see, thanks. I will take a look
<alphaEncore> When I first installed it half of my former desktop still showed up
<alphaEncore> It was at the bottom then I REMOVED it and the bottom of awesome was gone too
<o3u> what's one ubuntu supported usb wifi dongle?
<alphaEncore> I'm using xfce 4 right now
<Dr_willis> o3u,  i tend to hit up the amazon site and seearch the revies till i find one i like. Ive bought like 3 that work out of the box on ubuntu.
<betrayd> but i see something in rc.lua needs som epreset value for notification, might be worth it to ask in #awesome
<betrayd> alphaEncore: ^
<o3u> Dr_willis: i bought a few TP-Link but i can't seem to get them to work
<betrayd> could be a simple on/off type change in config, alphaEncore
<alphaEncore> I wanna use this box as a server only so I don't need all the bloat
<betrayd> ah
<Dr_willis> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003MTTJOY/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<o3u> Dr_willis: can you suggest a model that worked out of the box for you? (cheap preferably)
<Dr_willis> works for me. its a mini dongle.
<betrayd> alphaEncore: but with a screen though?
<Dr_willis> look in the reviews at amazon is all i did
<o3u> Dr_willis: thanks!
<Dr_willis> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006JWMOOI/ref=oh_details_o07_s02_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1    good range.
<alphaEncore> I think the path the luna file got a little screwed in the install
<Dr_willis> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007M7RP6Q/ref=oh_details_o07_s02_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1  Looks all wacky. seems to have really awsome range
<Dr_willis> ;)
<alphaEncore> gonna try to reinstall
<o3u> Dr_willis: does it work on ubuntu though? that first one you posted
<betrayd> alphaEncore: k
<varunendra> o3u, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<hulu> varunendra: i don't create casper-rw
<varunendra> hulu, what is your objective?
<ubuntumuu> downloading ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso...
<ubuntumuu> :)
<hulu> varunendra: i want to custom livecd's default user's home directory
<Dr_willis> o3u,  they all 3 work on eveyr linux box ive tried
<Dr_willis> o3u,  i use them for my raspberry pi and my Linux based Settop-media player
<varunendra> hulu, so you want the default user id to be one you want, right? Like /home/hulu
<ubuntumuu> will it fit (785mb) in a regular CD?
<o3u> Dr_willis: have you tried them on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu 12.10+ needs a dvd
<Dr_willis> o3u,  yes.. as ive said.. they are using drivers included in the normal kernel
<hulu> varunendra: i want to chang default user's .bashrc
<ubuntumuu> thanks Dr
<ubuntumuu> Dr_willis:
<Dr_willis> read the amazon reviews. thats how i found them
<o3u> Dr_willis: Thanks :D
<Dr_willis> i searched amazon for 'ubuntu wifi dongle'
<o3u> cool
<varunendra> hmm.. then it's certainly beyond what I have dealt or even thought of so far, hulu
<Dr_willis> they all use the rt2800 nic chipset i think.
<ubuntumuu> Did you know 'sudo' means 'I sweat' in Spanish?
<hulu> varunendra: can you help me?
<vramana_> I have faced the problem mentioned in this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660821 I tried to used pppoeconf while connecting and it is working now. I want to configure my TP-Link WR841N router to the ADSL2+ broadband modem. I tried changing its MTU value to 1492  which was the value written /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider. Even then some websites are not opening.. Can somebody please help??
<varunendra> hulu, but I *think you can do so 'after' creating the cdfs using remastersys. It gives you to do modifications in it, then create the iso later. Although I know there are better ways.
<varunendra> but don't know or haven't tried the 'ways' myself ;) hulu
<hulu> varunendra: i want to custom it by manual
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<hulu> varunendra: i don't user the remastersys
<varunendra> hulu, I remember having seen some guide on doing it manually under "Tips & Tutorials" section of ubuntuforums, but can't find it now.
<Dr_willis> o3u,  that black one  ( not the fancy white one) seems to get the best range in my tests. :) its seeing more networks when i set it in the widow. then the white one. the little dongle one. is the slowest of them all. but its tiny and i use it in my Raspberry Pi.
<hulu> varunendra: please help me
<hulu> varunendra: find again
<varunendra> hulu, take a look at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ShapeShifter499> so I'm trying ubuntu on my 1GHz 15" Titanium PowerBook G4 and for whatever reason it chokes and spits a message "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"   any ideas?
<ezioa> i have a bind server and it's not resolving local addresses
<ShapeShifter499> I run ubuntu on every other supported machine I have, figured I blow the dust off and try it on my PowerBook G4
<hulu> varunendra: i had look at this many times,but no help
<ezioa> here's my /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<ezioa> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ddca46f688c87b6a4c8d
<varunendra> hulu, then you should contact someone who is already doing it. I'm not the right person I'm afraid :(
<varunendra> but you can find quite some on the forum itself, hulu
<hulu> varunendra: thx
<ezioa> here's my bb file https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ecbce0a2b9803d68141d
<ezioa> excuse the tildes
<dakotawulfy> hulu i have used remastersys
<dakotawulfy> did not see what u wanted
<hulu> dakotawulfy: i want to custom the home direstory of the default user
<F41L> Hiya.. quick issue. I'm setting the autohide reveal sensitivity of the unity sidebar, but it does not appear to want to save said setting.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<varunendra> hulu, you may also use remastersys script (/usr/bin/remastersys) as an example or guideline. (use 'locate remastersys' command to find resources it uses)
<dakotawulfy> it does not save the stuff
<dakotawulfy> right
<hulu> varunendra: i havn't the remastersys
<hulu> dakotawulfy: can you help me
<dakotawulfy> u need  to write a script to do  that
<hulu> dakotawulfy: i want to change the /etc/skel，but it not run
<dakotawulfy> i can pull some of it off of my distro
<dakotawulfy> i got script to make it all work
<hulu> dakotawulfy: where the script
<dakotawulfy> i got on my distro i built
<cosimo_> ciao
<_mnathani_> I am experiencing terribly slow performance running ubuntu desktop 13.04 64bit on a dual proc quad core machine with 16gb ram
<usr13> _mnathani_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<varunendra> _mnathani_, most often the culprit for a slow performance is a bad driver, and most often it is graphics one.. what is your graphics card?
<_mnathani_> there is no graphics card
<_mnathani_> its an onboard (server) system
<varunendra> Which is the onboard one?
<_mnathani_> not sure, whatever a Dell Poweredge T605 Server comes with
<usr13> _mnathani_: lspci | pastebinit  #And send us URL
<cyb> hello, everybody.
<corehook> hi all, pls advise software to build corporate mail server
<mchlbhm> So, when I'm typing things in the terminal, I'm using bash?
<mchlbhm> Sorry, got ahead of myself
<_mnathani_> hard to pastebin, there is a line that says VGA compatible controller Advanced Micro Devices AMD ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<cyb> does somebody know how to change background color on elinks? by default I get this awful light gray that doesn't let me read.
<mchlbhm> I'm trying to learn about the terminal codes, not just what they do, but what they mean and what my computer is doing with them.
<varunendra> _mnathani_, please post the pastebin link to : lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga
<varunendra> or tell us the "kernel driver in use", _mnathani_
<mchlbhm> I google and get  things like "to do such and such, type this" I want to go deeper than that. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<F41L> Hiya.. quick issue. I'm setting the autohide reveal sensitivity of the unity sidebar, but it does not appear to want to save said setting.
<usr13> _mnathani_: Is  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" doing it's job?
<_mnathani_> yes, update and upgrade completed
<_mnathani_> kernel driver in use: radeon
<usr13> _mnathani_: Did it tell you that a reboot was needed?
<_mnathani_> it did not
<usr13> _mnathani_: lspci | pastebinit  #And send us URL
<_mnathani_> should I reboot anyway?
<Akiva-Mobile> Hi, since upgrading to 13.04, it really has killed my intel driver, where it was working perfectly before in 12.10. Right now, I am trying to use the intel graphics installer frontend, but the only distrobution it has for me is 12.10. Is there a way to trick the frontend to just give me the 12.10 graphics?
<usr13> _mnathani_:  lspci |grep -i vga     #And show us what it says.
<varunendra> _mnathani_, If you just updated, then go ahead with a reboot. Also take a look at "Additional Drivers", see if there are any suggestions.
<Jordan_U> Akiva-Mobile: What do you mean by "the intel graphics installer frontend"?
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: they have an installer seperate from the ubuntu store.
<_mnathani_> http://pastebin.ca/2373896
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: just reading on their forums, apparently 13.04's version is more recent, which means I actually just need to install an older driver of theirs I guess.
<Akiva-Mobile> Any clue as to how I can do this? Will synaptic work?
<Jordan_U> Akiva-Mobile: What problems are you having with the default drivers specifically?
<varunendra> usr13, I think you missed this : VGA compatible controller Advanced Micro Devices AMD ATI ES1000 (rev 02) ?? Driver in use : radeon, the native one. (for _mnathani_ )
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: Well the obvious ones are the unity flickering, and the new shuttdown dialogue not displaying properly. I also suspect that it is the reason why my flash has been crashing so often lately.
<Akiva-Mobile> as no one else seems to be having my troubles with youtube.
<Jordan_U> Akiva-Mobile: Could you provide a screenshot of the shutdown dialog?
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: Coming right up
<usr13> varunendra: Oh, ok
<mchlbhm> Oooo... probably not the best place to ask my question. I apologize to the people who are experiencing problems and seeking help.
<usr13> _mnathani_: lsmod |pastebinit   #Send us resulting URL
<_mnathani_> additional drivers section said to restart
<usr13> _mnathani_: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers    #And see if there is another .... Ok good restart
<usr13> _mnathani_: So you *did* go to Hardware Drivers and install new one.  Right?
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: Actually, apparently I can't. The printscreen button appears to be disabled while I am in the shuttdown dialogue.
<_mnathani_> nope, there were none available in additional drivers
<_mnathani_> but at the bottom it said I needed to restart
<_mnathani_> restarting now
<usr13> _mnathani_:  Ok good.  See how it goes.  Let us know if it's better
<_mnathani_> still really slow
<Jordan_U> Akiva-Mobile: Try using gnome-screenshot with a timer.
<usr13> _mnathani_: lsmod |pastebinit   #Send us resulting URL
<_mnathani_> is there a way I can disable fancy graphics to improve peformance
<_mnathani_> pasting it now
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: Okay
<varunendra> _mnathani_, which version of Ubuntu are you using? 12.04 has the option to use Unity-2D, which is less fancy and faster
<_mnathani_> 13.04
<aeon-ltd> _mnathani_: if you want more speed you'll have to not use gnome or unity or maybe even compiz standalone
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/256514
<_mnathani_> would kde be a better option?
<aeon-ltd> _mnathani_: not by much
<_mnathani_> is there a command I can use to enable 2d-unity?
<Akiva-Mobile> Jordan_U: I gather that it is only the bottom left hand corner that is rendering properly
<aeon-ltd> _mnathani_: no, you'll have to log out to change session
<varunendra> _mnathani_, can you give us an example of where you are experiencing the lag ?
<Dr_willis> there is no unity2d after 12.10+
<varunendra> THis ^^
<GammaX> evening all
<usr13> _mnathani_: KDE would probably be somewhat faster.  You have several choices kubuntu-desktop  xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop etc.
<varunendra> But radeon driver is something that rings a bell to me :P
<usr13> _mnathani_: and I would call them  faster, faster-yet,  and  faster-yet
<GammaX> Im having an issue where my nic doesnt show up when inserting a motion controller card into my pci slot when my nic is pci-e
<GammaX> any thoughts?
<varunendra> _mnathani_, I think your graphics *may be supported by the proprietary fglrx driver. Not sure though. They don't support  cards that are too old.
<varunendra> GammaX, does it show up in lspci ? The NIC
<GammaX> varunendra when the motion control card is not inserted yes.
<GammaX> seems to be some kind of conflict.
<cosimo_> ciao
<varunendra> GammaX, have you taken a look at syslog or dmesg? Any hints?
<GammaX> varunendra nope
<_mnathani_> would the server release of ubuntu work better with lower graphics/
<GammaX> the nic is attached to 1c.4, the pcie port 5
<varunendra> GammaX, maybe try resetting the BIOS if not a problem.
<usr13> _mnathani_: There are those amoung us that believe your video driver is the problem.
<GammaX> when I put the mesa card in, it shows up as attached to 1e.0
<GammaX> and the nic gets deactivated.
<usr13> _mnathani_: Yes, but server release does not include GUI
<GammaX> yeah bios is nothing to be worried about at this point
<varunendra> _mnathani_, do you even have a GUI? Just wondering..
<uiuiui32> Hello. I have 4 LAN ports and tried setting the IP address (ip1) on a LAN port (em4) that doest not have a cable plugged in. However, there was an IP conflict on ip1. How is that possible?
<uiuiui32> [ip1 is live on the network though]
<uiuiui32> [ie another machine is using it]
<usr13> _mnathani_: What video driver are you using now?
<_mnathani_> probably still the radeon
<varunendra> GammaX, I'd suggest to take a close look at dmesg if you haven't
<GammaX> varunendra will do that now
<usr13> _mnathani_: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit    #Send resulting URL
<varunendra> _mnathani_, 'lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 vga' to confirm the driver, but have you installed a GUI after installing the server?
<varunendra> ohir, please also see what usr13 suggested, _mnathani_
<_mnathani_> sorry for the confusion, I am running the Desktop edition of 13.04 with a GUI
<GammaX> varunendra unfortunately the hm2 drivers don't have useful error messages,it returns -1 on all failures so all you end up getting is "unknown symbol in module"
<_mnathani_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634388
<varunendra> GammaX, anything on device detection/initialization? (in /var/log/syslog)
<usr13> _mnathani_:  Did you try    System->Administration->Hardware Drivers      and look to see if there are additional drivers available?
<_mnathani_> usr13: This is the gerp Driver output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634395
<usr13> _mnathani_: lsmod |grep radeon |pastebinit  #Send us URL
<varunendra> GammaX, NIC and a motion controller have no connection, also, the ports as you say are pci and pci-e, so I suspect if it is a BIOS setting or bug.
<_mnathani_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634399
<marandi> hi guys , i installed ubuntu 13.04 on my old pc and i got this style for background of dashboard,ALT+Tab,Shutdown dialog ! please help ! http://oi42.tinypic.com/5mhjer.jpg
<usr13> _mnathani_: Since you rebooted, did you try and see if updated driver is available?  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<_mnathani_> couldnt find that , but software update > additonal drivers had nothing
<savio> Hi all
<usr13> _mnathani_: See:  http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-ati-amd-catalyst-drivers-in.html  & http://www.itworld.com/software/351745/install-ati-amd-catalyst-131-drivers-ubuntu-1304
<ChogyDan> _mnathani_: sudo lshw -C video    should show you the driver as well
<usr13> ChogyDan: He is using  radeon
<ctxmen> there are no known bugs in ubuntu. its your fault
<usr13> ctxmen: It's your fault?
<ctxmen> yes the problem sits in front of the monitor
<usr13> Ok, gotta go folks. ttyl
<varunendra> _mnathani_, did a quick search for your device on AMD site (http://search.amd.com/US/Pages/NoResults.aspx?csquery=ATI+ES1000&collection=support-us), and looks like your card is not supported by their proprietary driver (probably the device is too old?). So maybe radeon is the only choice for you.
<_mnathani_> what is the run level for a system with no graphics
<Raha> 2
<_mnathani_> networking should work at this run level though?
<DRatJr> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04. It was installed on a created partition, alongside windows 8. I uninstalled Ubuntu, deleted its partition, and merged it back with my C:/ drive. Now, Ubuntu will not remove from the Windows 8 boot menu in UEFI. I have tried booting into a Ubuntu USB and using efibootmgr. I have also tried /FixMbr and /Fixboot. Nothing has helped. I have JUST completely reinstalled windows 8 and it is STILL there. I was inf
<DRatJr> only they can reinstall UEFI if I send in my laptop. I do not wish to send it in, this is my last resort. So what can I do to remove it from the boot options in UEFI?
<DRatJr> Any help?
<lucido> How can I create a custom xorg config in 13.04?
<Raha> _mnathani_  what is your distru??
<lucido> where is the conf file?
<Raha> its diffrenet in debian and redhat
<nullby7e> lucido: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Raha> lucido /etc
<_mnathani_> ubuntu 13.04
<nullby7e> lucido: edit there
<_mnathani_> it is already run level 2, but graphics are enabled for now
<lucido> that doesn't work anymore
<lucido> it has been moved
<savio> Raha: there is lot of diff in debain and redhat
<DRatJr> Anyone?
<nullby7e> DRatJr: maybe is on another partition?
<DRatJr> There is no other partition.
<wilee-nilee> DRatJr, Windows 8 has a recovery back up what you need and run it.
<DRatJr> Well there are, but they are all recovery partitions
<DRatJr> I don't need anything backed up, and I JUST recovered windows.
<savio> Raha: mainly your package manger red hat uses rpm and debain uses dpkg for package management
<DRatJr> To the day of when I bought the computer
<nullby7e> lucido: on 13.04?
<Raha> _mnathani_ so its not 2,  because run level 2 has everything for ubuntu
<nullby7e> DRatJr: i really don't know
<DRatJr> When I run bcdedit from cmd prompt, it doesn't even show ubuntu
<DRatJr> but it shows it in the UEFI boot options
<Raha> _mnathani_ u want to have network with out graphic?
<lucido> nullby7e, yes, and befor, it ignores the monitor section (I want to force a resolution)
<nullby7e> lucido: hm i don't know where is xorg.conf maybe you need to try monitors option in system settings, why not?
<DRatJr> This sucks.
<DRatJr> I legitamately hate Ubuntu now.
<DRatJr> It can never be easy.
<DRatJr> Always a freaking hassle.
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: The problem you're having is almost certainly due to broken firmware, as I believe I explained to you before.
<_mnathani_> Raha: yes, for running server applications network would be useful even without graphics
<DRatJr> Samsung does not allow users to reinstall UEFI firmware.
<Raha>  _mnathani_ check runlevel 3
<DRatJr> So I am essentially fucked.
<Jordan_U> !language | DRatJr
<ubottu> DRatJr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_willis> One of the many reasons i dont plan on buying a new laptop any time soon.
<varunendra> lucido, maybe http://grenage.com/xorg.html ? I think it is the same grenage that we have on the ubuntuforums :)
<DRatJr> I'm literally beyond angry at this point.
<Raha> lucido i didnt ask about diff, but thanks
<nimblesticks> I have ubuntu and linex
<DRatJr> Sigh
<betrayd> lucido: remember to include the edid options in your xorg.conf whether to accept or ignore
<skraito> hi all
<Raha> hi
<skraito> hi raha how are ya
<varunendra> _mnathani_, servers are usually serious business. As such, I'd recommend to go with LTS (12.04) - the server version.
<Raha> thanks, :)
<dirtyhckr> Hello
<Guest16476> how to set manual resolution for hdmi output. (the provided alternatives does not work) it is the only display i use. tha PC has ATI graphics but no properiatary driver is found in software and update.
<Raha> dirtyhckr :)
<dirtyhckr> when i type "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24"  it only show that there is 256 ip adrs ( 256 IP addresses (1 host up) scanned in 16.08 seconds ) can't i get the list of all ip addresses  ?
<Raha> dirtyhckr you said /24 it means only 256!
<jrib> dirtyhckr: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIDR_notation
<Guest16476> itt is an old LCD TV with 	1366 x 768. resolution in ubuntu is now set to 1280*720 but the desktop exeedes the TV so i do not see the taskbar on top or the unity bar.
<dirtyhckr> jrib : i can't get it . please tell me .
<jrib> dirtyhckr: what do you want to accomplish?
<dirtyhckr> i wana get the list of all ip adress conectect to my network
<dirtyhckr> on my address *
<Guest16476> when i boot into Windows the size and resolution is jut fine with no effort done
<Raha> dirtyhckr: what is your network address witch mask?
<Raha> dirtyhckr:  192.168.0.0/16 or /24?
<dirtyhckr> i did it but it only shows that "256 ip connected" it dosen't show me the list of all ip adrds .
<Aurora> Hello all, I am trying to install Kolab Groupware on Precise however when I try to install with apt-get install kolab I get the error that the package cannot be found. I have updated the sources and I know the files exist. Anyone have any experience with installed Kolab?
<Raha> add -v to say it verbose
<jacer> Does anyone have any experience streaming sound to a remote x session with esound or something else I can pass through to cygwin?
<Raha> dirtyhckr try  -sn instead of -sP
<Jordan_U> jacer: I have no direct experience, but you definitely don't want to use esound. Pulseaudio is available for Windows and can be used through a remote X session (it may even be automatic if pulseaudio is installed on the client and server).
<dirtyhckr> still same problem .. see .. "   dirtyhckr@bt:~$ nmap -sn 192.168.0.0/24
<dirtyhckr> Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-05-05 11:40 IST
<dirtyhckr> Nmap scan report for 192.168.0.2
<dirtyhckr> Host is up (0.024s latency).Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (1 host up) scanned in 3.45 seconds"
<FloodBot1> dirtyhckr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !pm | jacer
<ubottu> jacer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to tail -f all logs on system same time instead of /var/log/onelog ?
<scarecrow_> Where can I find more information about ubuntu touch, TV and phone?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | scarecrow
<ubottu> scarecrow: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> !welcome > lotuspsychje
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, Your job is thankless. ;)
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nille: lol i just wanted to know if there was like a welcome trigger for new joiners
<wilee-nilee> better than abuse. ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<juular> i think u should have used | instead of > ?????
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nille: !chat trigger goes to that direction
<lotuspsychje> juular: well i wanted to try a few in query too
<wilee-nilee> !scoobysnacks
<ubottu> I prefer botsnacks, but thanks for the thought.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<tokern3>  i tried to install cloudsim on my pc. but it gave me these errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634471/                    what the problem is ?
<juular> tokern3: 0.O --> You are not subscribed to this service
<juular> tokern3: read at the bottom
<tokern3>  i tried to install cloudsim on my pc. but it gave me these errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634471/                    what the problem is ? can anyone help me in this?
<Guest98903> best scanner for ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Guest98903, Scanner?
<bazhang> !hcl | Guest98903
<ubottu> Guest98903: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lucido> There seems to be no xorg.conf file in 13.04, why?
<juular> i dont have it on 12.04
<Dr_willis> lucido,  x has auto configured for the most part for like the last 3 years
<Dr_willis> so most systems dont need an xorg.conf these days
<lucido> Dr_willis, but it would still be taken into account if created?
<Dr_willis> if its there.. its used.
<Dr_willis> last xorg.conf i had.. i think enabled one setting for my nvidia cards.
<bepebe> I am having to run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M" every time I log in as my Wi-Fi seems to only connect 18M. How can I set this permanently?
<Dr_willis> bepebe,  /etc/rc.local might be one place to do it at boot time..
<Dr_willis> unless it HAS to be done after the user logs in
<alpha232> any possible reason why, if I'm on kernel 3.5.7.6, i'm being prompted to update to 3.5.0-28?
<bepebe> The connection seems to be erratic even though I'm less than 2 metres away from the router, and every other device is fine
<joebobjoe> What do I need to do if I want apt-get to pull in the latest releases of software?
<dali> God morning, I got a strange graphic problem after updating a few things like gtk+, mesa, xorg-server, xf86-* and pixman. I get lines which are not aligned and flickers when mouse hits them. Problem is mostly in chromium, but also in the flash applications in firefox, the webpages in chromium are unusable. What could it be?
<aeon-ltd> joebobjoe: update? sudo apt-get install update && sudo apt-get install upgrade <-- is that what you want?
<joebobjoe> aeon-ltd: No the latest version of software that is not in the default repos
<aeon-ltd> joebobjoe: add the repo?
<fr33r1d3> joebobjoe: sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<aeon-ltd> joebobjoe: what are you talking about? debs? compiling?
<llutz> joebobjoe: find a ppa and add it or get sources and build your own packages
<joebobjoe> llutz: Is building your own package hard?
<llutz> !packaging  | joebobjoe not really, once you got the basics
<ubottu> joebobjoe not really, once you got the basics: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<joebobjoe> llutz: So is PPA a popular solution? And can I use PPAs with Debian :P ?
<llutz> joebobjoe: if you want to break you debian, sure. ask in #debian if you want debian-support
<joebobjoe> llutz: Thanks
<azi`> whenever I try to download or upgrade something i hit this
<azi`> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (32.1.6.124)]
<azi`> and here it stalls
<azi`> what could be going on?
<FloodBot1> azi`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azi`> is there an alternative ubuntu archive I can try ?
<azi`> it appears that I cannot even ping archive.canonical.com
<azi`> what the hell
<lotuspsychje> azi: plz be polite
<gruffalo> Does anyone know why Ubuntu One, Firefox sync and firefox/chromium accessing https pages fails? This started for me in an update in 12.10 and has continued to 13.04. I'm guessing it is some SSL related library but have no idea how to find out.
<azi`> lotuspsychje: sorry
<lotuspsychje> azi: did you try to apt-get update?
<azi`> lotuspsychje: sure..  but it doesnt reach archive.canonical.com also it appears that the address is resolved incorrectly
<azi`> since it says the IP address is 32.1.6.124 also I cannot go to archive.canonical.com via browser
<dali> God morning, I got a strange graphic problem after updating a few things like gtk+, mesa, xorg-server, xf86-* and pixman. I get lines which are not aligned and flickers when mouse hits them. Problem is mostly in chromium, but also in the flash applications in firefox, the webpages in chromium are unusable. What could it be?
<lotuspsychje> azi: not sure mate you behind a router or provider block or something?
<azi`> lotuspsychje: nah it worked all fine until today
<lotuspsychje> azi: i can browse that url
<lotuspsychje> azi: must be your side..
<azi`> lotuspsychje: indeed. but I have no clue what
<blkbrdsr71>  good day  i have problem when i try to daul boot ubunt 12.10 with Windows 8 when it starts it doesnt show the windows to choose which OS the pick, could you please support me in that
<lotuspsychje> azi: did you have a look inside software sources in software centre?
<lotuspsychje> blkbrdsr71: did you try to update grub?
<blkbrdsr71> no to be honey and how i do that lotuspsychje  ?
<lotuspsychje> blkbrdsr71: from a terminal in ubuntu type: sudo update-grub
<TrentH> Hello, does anyone have experience with Aircrack? I just has a simple question.
<lotuspsychje> blkbrdsr71: then after try a reboot
<lotuspsychje> !ask | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TrentH> I'm running airdump-ng and it shows #data I need between 20k and 40k packets. I assume the #data part is the amount of packets I have?
<blkbrdsr71> it shows me error msg lotuspsychje
<TrentH> Because it only show 53 and I don't see any clients I can run airplay with
<lotuspsychje> !paste | blkbrdsr71
<ubottu> blkbrdsr71: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TrentH> And I assume you need an active client to run airplay?
<blkbrdsr71> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634609/  there you go lotuspsychje
<ctxmen> heut ist wieder samstag, da mach ma immer rammtammtamm
<lotuspsychje> !de | ctxmen
<ubottu> ctxmen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ctxmen> fuck
<cerv0_> hello
<lotuspsychje> !polite | ctxmen
<ubottu> ctxmen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ctxmen> !stopit | lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> blkbrdsr71: not sure what that error means mate sorry
<blkbrdsr71> it ok mate thanks for trying :)
<lotuspsychje> blkbrdsr71: maybe try a reboot, then tru update-grub again?
<lotuspsychje> try
<azi`> can I make unity look like the old gnome?
<azi`> i don't like the window switching model and all of unity
<rusty0101> blkbrdsr71: that looks like there is something defined in one of the grub config files pointing at a folder or directory that's no longer valid.
<lotuspsychje> !notunity | azi
<ubottu> azi: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<blkbrdsr71> and how to fix that rusty0101 ?
<lotuspsychje> rusty0101: could that be corrupted by his win8 dualboot?
<azi`> lotuspsychje: so I should just install gnome-panel and thats it?
<azi`> lotuspsychje: I like unity though I just don't like this menu thing and all .. i suppose there is no way to force it to look the old way?
<lotuspsychje> azi: if you dont like unity style, you can install gnome shell or lubuntu-desktop
<rusty0101> I don't know enough about grub-update, but if there is a debug mode for getting more about what's going wrong, perhaps -d, or -dd, you might get a pointer to what file has bad info in it.
<lotuspsychje> azi: whatever your wish is
<james____> Hi, i'm trying setting up fail2ban on a home server and read that I can have it e-mail me when bans happen -- neat! I want to try this as hassle-free as possible. My idea is to have a gmail account just for fail2ban to use for sending. Not sure if I've misunderstood what sendmail/postfix does... are they intended to work like this?
<rusty0101> I haven't any experience with Win8, so I don't know if it's doing something to where Windows is keeping boot files and folders. If it is related to win8, I would suspect that '/cow' is a file or folder that normally shows up (perhaps hidden) in the windows boot partition.
<llutz> james____: its easier to use a simple mta like ssmtp/msmtp for that. there should be config-examples in the wiki
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | blkbrdsr71
<ubottu> blkbrdsr71: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<james____> llutz: thanks, I'll take a look. The documentation for fail2ban seems to suggest you are restricted to either mail or sendmail...
<blkbrdsr71> thanks so much lotuspsychje  :)
<llutz> james____: most mailservers have an "sendmail" replacement, so do ssmtp/msmtp. so they both should do fine
<james____> llutz: interesting... so just to I understand it, you're saying ssmtp or msmtp can masquerade as sendmail and fail2ban doesn't know otherwise?
<llutz> james____: basically, yes
<james____> llutz: okay, I'll try that, thanks!
<LarsN> I have a virtual machine running windows 7 that's joined to a corporate domain.  I have configured samba on my Ubuntu host computer.  I set sn smbpasswd for the user I would like to make a share available for.  However when I try to attach to the drive from within Windows I get "The network folder specified is currently mapped using a different username and password"
<LarsN> any suggestions on what tiny bit of idiocy I have going on that's preventing what should be an easy project from completing?
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> helmut_:hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<lotuspsychje> any packages for creating techno sounds on ubuntu or groovebox software?
<onr> lotuspsychje: ardour, yoshimi, hydrogen
<lotuspsychje> onr: tnx mate lemme try those :p
<lotuspsychje> onr: hydrogen is looking nice tnx!
<onr> lotuspsychje: you're welcome
<Guest99937> i cant get the fglrx driver to work and i have a problem with over/underscanning on HDMI. how do i get things in right scale?
<paulens12> hello, i'm trying to boot ubuntu 13 live usb on my tablet (want to test it with touch screen). so i made the live usb with unetbootin for windows, booted from it, and got to the unetbootin menu, but it doesn't recognize my keyboard
<zyngawow> Hello, can anyone help me? I have problems with my GPU. Most programs with something graphically "intense"(videos, games) stop working if I resize the window.
<paulens12> eh...
<paulens12> anyone active?
<BACbKA> host system is 32bit ubuntu LTS 12.04.2, d/l-ed guest .iso off http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest which is ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso, but it doesn't boot (FATAL: No bootable media) in vbox. If I change the ISO to the Debian debian-6.0.7-i386-netinst.iso, it boots. What am I doing wrong?
<bekks> BACbKA: Did you check the md5 sum of the iso?
<juular> BACbKA: wrong version of vbox ?
<BACbKA> bekks doing as we speak
<bekks> juular: Every vbox version since 1.x was/is able too boot from an iso :)
<BACbKA> juular the vbox off the stock repo
<JAF2801> hello
<juular> BACbKA: that is  kinda old .
<juular> bekks: i know but the efi thing is new
<bekks> BACbKA: I'd use the official vbox version from their official website.
<bekks> juular: you dont need UEFI emulation in a vm to boot 13.04
<paulens12> hello, i'm trying to boot ubuntu 13 live usb on my tablet (want to test it with touch screen). so i made the live usb with unetbootin for windows, booted from it, and got to the unetbootin menu, but it doesn't recognize my keyboard
<JAF2801> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuubuntuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BACbKA> bekks ouch, doesn't match the ubuntuhashes page!!!
<paulens12> can i somehow re-bind keys so i can use vol up/down and windows keys?
<BACbKA> got fdb2f8df1f3061f262e231e90783a55c  ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<BACbKA> official seems  5d5d1a7da2a0659b163d4f8bd70fbe6f
<BACbKA> will try to re-d/l
<paulens12> BACbKA: you didn't finish downloading it...
<JAF2801> HELLO!
<paulens12> HI.
<paulens12> no caps please.
<juniour> hi have four hd partation  windows 8,ubuntu 12.04,bt5 r3 and last one is for personal files
<BACbKA> paulens12: I sincerely hope my browser mis-alerted me the d/l has finished rather than I've got a trojan
<JAF2801> No cApS?
<juniour> now i reinstalled win 8 i wont get boot ment for ubunt and bt5r3
<juniour> plz help
<ctxmen> no known trojan modifies iso images
<paulens12> what's boot ment?
<paulens12> xD
<bekks> !grub2 | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<paulens12> oh, menu...
<JAF2801> !grub2 whats grub 2
<ubottu> JAF2801: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> JAF2801: Read the link :)
<paulens12> so, can someone please assist me booting ubuntu live usb without keyboard?
<BACbKA> thanks, folks!
<lotuspsychje> onr: tnx again for hydrogen its most amazing package
<paulens12> ugh... can anyone help me please?
<Inoki> Folks, anybody managed to get the Friends App working on Xubuntu?
<kjldfslkj> can someone tell me the difference between x86_64 and Amd64 and if say x86_64 pre-compiled apps are compatable with amd64 installation?
<kjldfslkj> I know one is intel and supports both 32bit and 64bit apps.  I just don't know if amd64 and intel 64 are compatable with one another
<juular> kjldfslkj: i dont think that are compatible with each other
<TheVoid> Hi. I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 a couple of days ago. I have no idea where all the settings are. The "system settings" app/pane;/thingy has almost nothing, like I want my ibus preferences GUI, and flash player settings gui etc, but cannot find where the hell they're listed
<TheVoid> halp
<kjldfslkj> TheVoid: check the dash board apps
<TheVoid> ok
<TheVoid> oo isee
<TheVoid> thanks
<pers3us> pers3us: Meh.
<Guest99937> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-11 - System error)
<ctxmen> don't talk to yourself
<Guest99937> canonical partners ppa enabled give the above error during apt-get update
<ivom> lotuspsychje: ah
<lotuspsychje> ivom: :p
<lotuspsychje> howto migrate ufw to another host?
<xubuntu> hello !
<vic> av realise wifi is slower in ubuntu 13.04.. what causes this
<lotuspsychje> !details | vic
<ubottu> vic: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ctxmen> everything is slower in new versions of ubuntu because it is more bloated with advertisement
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ctxmen
<ubottu> ctxmen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<onr> !xubuntu | ctxmen
<ctxmen> trolling not allowed here?
<ubottu> ctxmen: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<winky> hey everyone
<vic> in ubuntu 12.10 my wifi connection speed was 30kbs but in ubuntu 13.04 it is 10kbs, i use the same isp. even with windows 8 wifi connects at 30kbs... i want to know  why the difference
<lotuspsychje> vic: can you tell us what network card you have?
<vic> atheros network card
<lotuspsychje> vic: did you check additional drivers?
<vic> yes
<winky> I have a  problem booting my other machine crashing into initramfs (crypted disk, didn't get promped with passwd field). Tried googling - got to enter the crypted disk but can't run lvm vgchange -a y (/bin/sh: lvm: not found). Any ideas? :)
<lotuspsychje> !info denyhosts | ivom
<ubottu> ivom: denyhosts (source: denyhosts): Utility to help sys admins thwart SSH crackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-10 (raring), package size 64 kB, installed size 310 kB
<ivom> thx
<vic> how do i check the exact version of atheros network card/
<winky> anyone on that initramfs thing?
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | vic
<ubottu> vic: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<paulens> can someone help me with live usb?
<paulens> i have a ubuntu live usb
<paulens> i can boot to grub, but my keyboard doesn't work there
<paulens> so i only have vol up/down, power, windows buttons and rotate switch. it understands vol up as "b", vol down as "c" and rotate switch as "o". it doesn't respond to the other keys at all
<paulens> maybe i can edit the files in the usb and re-bind the controls to those keys?
<paulens> so my problem is basically that grub doesn't detect my usb keyboard
<paulens> and there's no automatic option
<TheVoid> is there any way I can make the Synaptic Package Manager use a SOCKS proxy? It only has options for a "HTTP proxy" and "FTP proxy"
<TheVoid> nevermind, fixed it by opening synaptic in a terminal using proxychains
<MonkeyDust> paulens  is that a wireless keyboard?
<F41L> Hey, I'm unable to have the setting of the unity bar's autohide reveal sensitivity to save. It continues to drop back to default, which makes it entirely too hard to unhide the unity bar with a touchpad. Any ideas?
<Guest99163> ubuntukylin怎么用
<nyuszika7h> !zh | Guest99937
<ubottu> Guest99937: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nyuszika7h> sorry, wrong one
<nyuszika7h> that other guest left
<ctxmen> wow there seems to be a channel for every fucking country
<MonkeyDust> ctxmen  mind your language
<ctxmen> -.-
<lelz> hello
<anti_> Can you still install new software on Ubuntu 10.10 without upgrading to a newer release?
<qin> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Paddy_NI> If I want to upgrade my kernel to 3.8.11 from "http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.11-raring/" should I grab the two amd64 packages (I have a 64 bit processor) and the package marked "all"?  Oh and is there anything I am missing
<anti_> qin does End of life mean the repositories are taken down?
<qin> anti_: What happent when you try: sudo apt-get update;
<Alexa> Zna li neko kako da onemogucim built-in tastaturu na lap topu?
<anti_> qin I can't access it right now, the computer isn't here
<Alexa> I am sorry, I didnt notice I entered english channel
<Alexa> anyway, how to disable built in keyboard ?
<tachyons> Please update the topic, 10.04 ,11.10 and 8.04 are no longer supported
<qin> anti_: better upgrade... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/
<Fira> Um...
<Fira> Running ubuntu server, I configured interfaces w/ nameservers statically in /etc/network/interfaces, it seemed to work at first, but not anymore after a reboot. The interfaces are up, IP connectivity works, but /etc/resolv.conf is empty.
<Fira> Any thoughts X_x' ? I'm lost
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hulu> helo
<hulu> i want to custom /etc/skel,but the livecd create default user not with /etc/skel
<Fira> sigh
<lukecarrier> good one, freenode
<hulu> who can help me
<lukecarrier> hulu, nobody, unless you ask your question! ;-)
<cfhowlett> !details|hulu,
<hulu> lukecarrier: can you help me
<qin> Fira, did you try to set nameserver 127.0.0.1 in resolv.conf
<Daekdroom> Does Ubuntu 13.04 have HDMI audio for my HD5450 out-of-the-box?
<Daekdroom> It doesn't show up under System Settings > Sound
<qin> That's very interesting...
<bushmann> hi, has anyone of you ever experienced the following error when trying to launch pulseaudio?
<bushmann> pulseaudio: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpulsecore-3.0.so: undefined symbol: orc_program_new_from_static_bytecode
<hulu> helo
<hulu> when packaging my own livecd, putting the files in /etc/skel will not copy the files to the default live user profile
<yashh> guys the android chat room???
<hulu> who can help me
<yashh> #android
<hulu> who can help me
<lotuspsychje> !patience | hulu
<ubottu> hulu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<hulu> ubottu: ic sorry
<hulu> lotuspsychje: sorry
<lotuspsychje> hulu: just paste your question once in a while in the chat
<Ben64> hulu: nobody can help you apparently. you've been here for like 5 days asking the same question and you've been given many answers, yet you still come back
<dRagonsRage> anyone know any basic c++ project that I can get involved with?
<mizifih> hulu: whats going on?
<lotuspsychje> !programming | dRagonsRage
<dRagonsRage> !programming?
<ubottu> dRagonsRage: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<hulu> Ben64: sorry! i'm finding answer
<lotuspsychje> dRagonsRage: try ##programming sorry
<dRagonsRage> ok cool
<Ben64> hulu: no... you're ignoring the answers and keep asking about skel
<66MAACJVP> hello! does anybody know where Yarssr stores preferences?
<lotuspsychje> dRagonsRage: or you want to contribute to ubuntu's dev?
<dRagonsRage> ##programming
<dRagonsRage> oops
<dRagonsRage> lol
<dRagonsRage> yeah, ubuntu dev
<lotuspsychje> !dev | dRagonsRage
<ubottu> dRagonsRage: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<hulu> Ben64: i had found this
<dRagonsRage> sorry, Im quite the n00b so you may have to show some patience. hehe
<hulu> Ben64: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1373955
<dRagonsRage> !dev
<hulu> Ben64: where i can change the default live user profile
<lotuspsychje> 66MAACJVP: do you know rss indicator, its very nice package
<Ben64> hulu: ok? well did you read that? it says you can't add stuff to skel and have it show up for the live user
<paulens> sorry i got disconnected...
<lotuspsychje> gaussblurinc: try this one mate, http://code.google.com/p/feedindicator/
<dRagonsRage> thanks guys, gonna start reading now
<paulens> MonkeyDust: no, it's a wired usb keyboard and seems like it doesn't even get the power from the usb port (num lock light doesn't turn on)
<hulu> Ben64: why
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: lol you got a hard one :p
<gaussblurinc> lotuspsychje: good, thanks. But I need my feeds from Yarssr. When I added new one, Yarssr falls down and doesn't want to show gui ;\
<paulens> and i have only 1 usb3 port, so i need to use an usb hub. it boots normally with the hub though
<lotuspsychje> gausblurinc: define 'falls down'? crash?
<gaussblurinc> lotuspsychje: yeah, crash
<lotuspsychje> gaussblurinc: can you try to launch yarssr from terminal, to see a usefull error?
<gaussblurinc> lotuspsychje: yes, I do this. " Not a HASH reference at /usr/share/yarssr/Yarssr/Parser.pm line 83."
<debiantoruser> Where i can get help about AMD-APP-SDK 2.8 on ubuntu 13.04?
<lotuspsychje> gaussblurinc: did you try adding a valid rss stream?
<gaussblurinc> lotuspsychje: I think so. But if not, I can't change it, because I can't open gui window for this. Now I need a folder, where these feeds stored
<mizifih> Woot!?
<mizifih> ZNZ running!
<lotuspsychje> gaussblurinc: its a bug mate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yarssr/+bug/1012065
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1012065 in yarssr (Ubuntu) "Yarssr hangs when loading some feeds" [Undecided,New]
<cloneG> hello would you help me fixing my ubuntu 3d acceleration graphics?
<lotuspsychje> gaussblurinc: i really reccomend feedindicator from google for ubuntu
<cloneG> I am using a 12.04 ubuntu with nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<mizifih> Just want to spread how happy I am with Ubuntu 13.04
<cloneG> I found a thread with the same error but
<cloneG> the solution posted wont fix it
<paulens> eh...
<cloneG> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114091
<gaussblurinc> lotuspsychje: yes, thanks. I will see it.
<cloneG> I am in darrinh shoes
<mizifih> Looks like Ubuntu got it's way. I believe this error handing was already implemented at 12.04, but it's nice to see its here
<paulens> can someone please help me with grub not recognizing my keyboard?
<cloneG> last post
<paulens> and there is no countdown, so it doesn't boot automatically
<cloneG> oh grub!
<paulens> so i'm stuck in the grub menu
<cloneG> I just installed grup-repair pal
<mizifih> And I've been using it for like 48 hours, I have the feeling that everything was made by ubuntu and ported for windows (XBMC, SABNzbd, Sickbeard, Couchpotato)
<cloneG> let me search for the thread
<paulens> cloneG: i can't get into ubuntu
<mizifih> I mean, they're python, but...
<cloneG> paulens: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cloneG> paulens: use a live cd
<paulens> cloneG: i can't boot from the live usb because i'm stuck in grub
<paulens> cloneG: the grub in the usb
<cloneG> paulens: weird config you have
<paulens> cloneG: i'm just trying to install ubuntu
<cloneG> paulens: you can choose to reinstall grub where ever you like with boot-repair
<paulens> cloneG: but for that i need to boot from the usb...
<paulens> cloneG: FOR THAT I NEED TO BOOT INTO LINUX. THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE WITHOUT PASSING GRUB
<paulens> cloneG: you must understand that i have no access to linux
<paulens> and sorry for caps
<cloneG> paulens: I see... I think I once have the same problem...
<cloneG> paulens: had*
<paulens> so i have the volume, power and windows buttons, and auto-rotate switch
<cloneG> paulens: do you have any other Os under grub control?
<paulens> and volume buttons are recognized as b and c
<paulens> no
<paulens> it's just a fresh made live usb
<paulens> well, i can still boot into windows, if i remove the usb...
<paulens> but i want ubuntu now :D
<cloneG> paulens: do you want to keep windows?
<paulens> well, basically i want to see how ubuntu works with touch screen, before installing it over windows
<paulens> and if it's fine, i'll install windows
<paulens> so for now, i just want to boot the live usb and test it
<paulens> and wubi isn't a solution here, because my SSD is nearly full
<cloneG> and you dont have cd driver
<paulens> nope, it's a tablet and there's no cd burner in it
<cloneG> paulens: use a virtual machine
<paulens> that requires some disk space...
<paulens> and it's VERY laggy
<cloneG> paulens: virtual pc or virtual box would do
<paulens> my CPU isn't very good, you know...
<paulens> i tried that, but i got an ultimate lag...
<paulens> it just can't emulate a whole machine with that CPU...
<cloneG> paulens: I dont see many options left..
<paulens> eh...
<paulens> well, i thought maybe i could set it like
<paulens> after 10 seconds to choose the 1st option automatically
<cloneG> paulens: I would simply install it to test it... as long as you backup your windows data
<paulens> i can't install it
<paulens> because i can't boot the usb
<cloneG> paulens: I never attempted what you are trying to do... I always test OS on pc
<paulens> oh, i can install it on an external HDD, using another computer
<cloneG> I want ubuntu 3d acceleration back
<cloneG> I am in darrinh 's shoes in this thread: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=5b5853c2dda95ce3cefef86cde8bc6f8&t=114091&page=2
<cloneG> but that fix didnt work for me
<cloneG> ubuntu 12.04 nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<BluesKaj> HI all
<malek> hello
<cloneG> hello
<cloneG> I want ubuntu 12.04 3D acceleration back. I am in Darrinh's shoes in this thread: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=5b5853c2dda95ce3cefef86cde8bc6f8&t=114091&page=2 but that fix didnt work, any suggestion? the drivers installed are nvidia-current-updates and the graphic card is a nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<malek> how are you??
<cloneG> upset
<cloneG> ubuntu was working fine but now  its a crap
<malek> im in xubuntu 12.10
<malek> what about you???
<cloneG> ubuntu 12.04
<malek> good
<cloneG> 64 bit
<cloneG> no
<cloneG> not good
<cloneG> not now
<malek> why??
<cloneG> because the system is not using the graphic card cappabilities
<cloneG> I cant run blender, I cant run second life, I cant run stellarium, I cant run videogames...
<cloneG> its a crap
 * bekks runs all that since 10y, on 64bit.
<malek> Knew the card system
<bekks> malek: What do you mean?
<malek> driver
<malek> graphic card
<bekks> Pleas state a full sentence :)
<cloneG> I thought that was the trouble but now I am starting to doubt it
<cloneG> when starting the system the graphic environment wont appear...
<bekks> cloneG: I'm not having problemns using a recent nvidia graphics card and the closed driver.
<BluesKaj> cloneG, strange, that card should run fine with the nvidia-current driver , run dkms status in the terminal to make sure the driver is being used
<cloneG> I am driven into a tty console instead..
<cloneG> and if I startx:
<mizifih> PuTTy FTW
<cloneG> could not open device file /dev/nvidia0 output/input error appears
<bekks> cloneG: Then the driver isnt loaded.
<cloneG> bingo
<bekks> cloneG: And you dont use startx nowadays.
<cloneG> sudo service lightdm start?
<bekks> correct.
<cloneG> that was giving more problems with a file called .Xauthority
<bekks> cloneG: But you have to install the nvidia driver correctly, before.
<malek> i'm fine in xubuntu 12.10
<cloneG> I did using synaptic
<paulens> oh, i just noticed a weird thing
<paulens> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635176/
<cloneG> linux-headers-generic --> nvidia-current-updates
<paulens> all the commands end with "--", isn't any flag missing there?
<cloneG> adding the ppa
<bekks> cloneG: which ppa?
<paulens> btw, it's grub.cfg
<bekks> paulens: No, nothing is missing there.
<cloneG> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<paulens> bekks: ok, thanks...
<bekks> cloneG: So did you investigate why the driver isnt loaded yet?
<paulens> bekks: btw, is there a way to add an automatic choice to that menu? so i don't need to select it manually each time?
<bekks> !grub2 > paulens
<ubottu> paulens, please see my private message
<cloneG> dkms does nothing
<bekks> cloneG: So did you investigate why the driver isnt loaded yet?
<ouyes> why I can't compile gcc 4.4.3 under ubuntu 12.04?
<cloneG> bekks: how?
<BluesKaj> dkms status only tells you what drivers are loaded
<bekks> cloneG: By trying to manually load it, e.g., and investigating the dmesg output
<cloneG> bekks: would you mind being more precise?
<dakotawulfy> hi
<bekks> cloneG: "modprobe nvidia" and "dmesg"
<cfhowlett> dakotawulfy, greetings
<cloneG> sudo modprobe nvidia
<cloneG> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.privNvidia, it will be ignored in a future release.
<cloneG> FATAL: Module nvidia_current_updates not found.
<cloneG> the .privNvidia was a backup I made the time I installed propietary nvidia driver
<cloneG> but the fatal module nvidia_current_updates found might be a clue'
<cloneG> meaning the nvidia module isnt loaded?
<bekks> Correct.
<BluesKaj> don't think it's even installed
<bekks> As being told three times now :)
<paulens_> i hate browser clients so much xD
<cloneG> how do I install it?
<bekks> !nvidia | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<paulens_> so, can i set the default grub entry? xD
<malek> What parents program displays the hard drive partitions??
<bekks> malek: sudo fdisk -l
<paulens_> the documentation says GRUB_DEFAULT= setting in /etc/default/grub;
<thecodethinker> What is a good tool for streaming to justin.tv?
<paulens_> but i can't find that folder in my live usb...
<malek> thanks bekks
<l0lh4rd> any methods of accessing blocked sites in xubuntu
<paulens_> use a proxy?
<thecodethinker> l0lh4rd: it depends on how the sites are blocked
<BluesKaj> cloneG, at the tty , sudp apt-get install nvidia-current , then reboot
<bekks> l0lh4rd: Ask you administrator to unblock them?
<thecodethinker> ^
<BluesKaj> sudo rather cloneG
<l0lh4rd> what about blocked sites by the government
<cloneG> but nvidia-current-updates it is already installed I read somewhere nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updates are excluding
<cloneG> if you have one installed the other one is not needed
<cloneG> is that true?
<cfhowlett> l0lh4rd, what gov't and what site ...
<bekks> cloneG: They are excluding. Having installed one, you cant install the other in parallel.
<cloneG> I have already installed nvidia current updates
<cloneG> do I need nvidia current?
<l0lh4rd> Youtube was blocked after a video posted about criticizing Islam
<cloneG> how do I load the kernel module?
<BluesKaj> cloneG, installing the nvidfia driver is suppoed to remove the the installed driver in the process
<cloneG> I am a bit confused
<bekks> cloneG: modprobe
<cfhowlett> l0lh4rd, such gov't don't take kindly to bypassing the YT blocks.  better perhaps that you don't tempt their wrath ...
<l0lh4rd> I've been using Hotspot Shield on Windows to access youtube
<BluesKaj> cloneG, whenever you install a graphics driver , a reboot is required for it to load properly
<cfhowlett> l0lh4rd, see vpn
<l0lh4rd> any free vpn for linux???
<bekks> l0lh4rd: openvpn
<cfhowlett> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<dakotawulfy> cloneG have u tried the jockey-gtk‎
<thecodethinker> What is a good tool for streaming to justin.tv?
<malek> why vpn to access  youtube ??
<lucido> how can I change the various locales, possibly selecting from a list?
<cloneG> http://postimg.org/image/e0dv5k9rr/
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG that it will install it and let u pick what driver to use
<malek> www.youtube.com
<cfhowlett> malek, some gov'ts block some sites ...
 * BluesKaj backs off , ok , enough cooks ...
<cloneG> see the image? nvidia-current-updates is installed and modprobe gives the fatal module not found
<cloneG> and I did install the package in another session
<malek> oo yeah but why block youtube
<cloneG> jockey-gtk??
<cfhowlett> !ot|malek,
<ubottu> malek,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cloneG> jockey-common and jockey-gtk already installed
<bekks> malek: Because those governments dont like videos posted on YT.
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG ok sorry did not see all the info was it working right with another kernel
<cloneG> yeah I am in an older kernel
<bekks> cloneG: Then it is no wonder it doesnt work. :)
<cloneG> but neither the older kernel has the 3d acceleration
<dakotawulfy> ok
<malek> im sorry<ubottu>
<dakotawulfy>  hold on
<dakotawulfy> had that problem
<cloneG> how did you fix it?
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG  ok so the new kernel works but the old one does not ???
<cloneG> just the opposite
<malek> what is a good desktop environment for ubuntu??
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG i was noat able to get my old kernel to work
<cloneG> well indeed none of them work properly
<cfhowlett> malek, unity is the default ...
<bekks> malek: unity, kde, xfce, lxde, etc.
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG after i uninstalled the driver
<cloneG> the older one lets me log in to desktop but in default driver config
<malek> unity is bad
<bekks> malek: Thats just your personal opinion. :)
<dakotawulfy>  to use the old kernel u need to remove the driver in the new one do it with the jocky-gtk
<cloneG> I want ubuntu 12.04 3D acceleration back. I am in Darrinh's shoes in this thread: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=5b5853c2dda95ce3cefef86cde8bc6f8&t=114091&page=2 but that fix didnt work, any suggestion? the drivers installed are nvidia-current-updates and the graphic card is a nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<cloneG> remove the driver with jockey.gtk?¿
<cloneG> whats that a gui?
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG  then after u reboot go into old kernel and use jocky-gtk to install it on the old one then the new kernel probably not going to work
<dakotawulfy> yes
<dakotawulfy> to install the diver
<cloneG> dakotawulfy thanks I ll try that
<dakotawulfy> driver
<malek> byy
<omkar_> hi i have installed ubuntu 13.04 ,but while powering off the machine it halts at a point and never turns off the power
<st_> help
<dakotawulfy> omkar_ u need to see if your getting an error  could be a bug one of the 2
<cfhowlett> !details|st_  no details, no help.  911 this ain't.
<ubottu> st_  no details, no help.  911 this ain't.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<st_>  help quickstart
<st_> help quickstart
<cfhowlett> !details|st_,   for best results, provide details!
<ubottu> st_,   for best results, provide details!: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dakotawulfy> omkar_ on shutdown something might be hanging it
<omkar_> yeah but what?
<omkar_> i have acer 5745G laptop
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: it fails to load the nvidia-current-updates and asks me to read the log: http://pastebin.com/iqNaV5Aa
<omkar_> can the same info be grapbed now?/
<omkar_> i think the logs might have it
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: but I dont understand that log
<dakotawulfy> well hit esc when your splash screen is  going see if u see any info
<dakotawulfy> omkar_ on shutdown
<omkar_> yeo i always have esc pressed when i shutdown
<trent> On Ubuntu 12.04.02 lts is there anyway to make the scroll bar wider in the applications menu?
<omkar_> it has something related to acpid
<omkar_> is there any log which i can  check for the same ?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the point is how do I run jockey without graphic enviroment?
<dakotawulfy> did u  make the drive not active with jocky-gtk then reboot to same kernel and  it should go i to it  with out the nvida driver loaded
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: not active?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the driver is not active at all that is the problem!
<huss> [request] working guide for nvidia drivers for 13.04?
<dakotawulfy> right
<omkar_> ?
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG ok
<dakotawulfy> did u get to jocky-gtk
<dakotawulfy> cloneG  did u get to jocky-gtk
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: at the jockey log you can see the warnings telling the modules cant be found
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: yeah jockey works from terminal
<trent> anyone? On Ubuntu 12.04.02 lts is there anyway to make the scroll bar wider in the applications menu?
<crazyhorse> how do i trunk a file?
<crazyhorse> trunc*
<dakotawulfy> cloneG ok u got nvidia driver right
<jackw411> hey guys - im trying to work out how to open a html document with my default browser from cmdline
<dakotawulfy> or mean u want nvidia
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: nvidia-current-updates
<crazyhorse> truncate -s 0 /filename.txt
<gustav> jackw411: What's your default driver?
<gustav> jackw411: Err, browser.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: from synaptic after getting x.swat updates ppa
<dakotawulfy> cloneG ok your kernel is the 3.2.0-40
<jackw411> gustav: set my default to be nightly - so when i do x-www-browser it runs a new instance of firefox-trunk
<dakotawulfy> i had this same problem
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the one that lets me use graphics with no 3d acceleration
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: yes
<jackw411> when i do xdg-open <file> however, it runs default firefox
<gustav> jackw411: Ok, sounds like it's working then?
<MinIRC> hello guys is there someone who have succeeded creating an USB with Ubuntu on it bootable at start up on OS X ?
<bekks> MinIRC: Thats not possible. Either you boot the USB stick, or the OS installed on your host.
<moppers> i think he means use OS X to create the USB
<dakotawulfy> ok
<jackw411> i have an alias set up for firefox-trunk as 'nightly' - i would like to be able to do something like nightly <filename> gustav - and it open the file in the current browser I have open in a new tab - is it possible?
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG think i know why
<trent> wish i had a mac....
<dakotawulfy> cloneG go in to the new kernel  remove it the one that is working
<gustav> jackw411: Is it all Firefox? Doesn't 'firefox <url>' always open in the open browser?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy:?
<daam> hello: i have a problem setting up my irc on 12.04.  My ports seem to be closed and I tried working with ufw, and portforwarding on the router. I can access this irc thru chat.freenode.net:8000, but 6667 seems to be inaccessible. What sort of info should I provide for support on this?
<MinIRC> bekks: and moppers  i have a dvd and a two usb, and what i would like to do is to install ubuntu on the usb and then run it from there… in the os x
<dakotawulfy> cloneG  U have to remove the driver working in the working kernel  the new one
<trent> @ daam On Ubuntu 12.04.02 lts is there anyway to make the scroll bar wider in the applications menu?
<bekks> MinIRC: Thats not possible. Either you boot Ubuntu, or OSX.
<paulens_> hello again xD
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the new kernel is the one not workig
<bekks> MinIRC: You could your virtualbox, though.
<dakotawulfy> cloneG
<MinIRC> bekks:  of coarse, of coarse…. but i would like to boot only ubuntu on my mac..not the os X
<dakotawulfy> cloneG ok go to the old one
<cfhowlett> MinIRC, perhaps virtualbox?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: and I uninstall the driver packages...
<dakotawulfy> cloneG remove it reboot
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: and then?
<dakotawulfy> use jocky-gtk
<daam> trent. I am a total noob, and can not help you.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: that easy?
<trent> daam me too lol
<A1Recon> Any help regarding HDMI audio on Ubuntu?? Please help!!
<dakotawulfy> cloneG then reboot go to new kernel and use jocky-gtk to install new one
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: how would the kernel modules load for not staying packages?
<dakotawulfy> I had a problem with mine
<trent> hard to believe you can make the scroll bar usable thou
<jackw411> any1 give me any idea of how to get sound using ubuntu with awesome window manager?
<MinIRC> cfhowlett: i already had this, but i'm not satisfied, so what i'm looking to is to boot ubuntu from usb
<dakotawulfy>  cloneGi  after i got it working the  found out  the driver was not working in the old kernel
<dakotawulfy> cloneG but the new one worked
<cfhowlett> MinIRC, and NOT dual boot?  usb is notoriously slow and flakey compared to regular install
<dakotawulfy> I am running the 3.2.0-40 now
<daam> help with setting up my router/firewall on my 12.04 anyone?
<daam> hello: i have a problem setting up my irc on 12.04.  My ports seem to be closed and I tried working with ufw, and portforwarding on the router. I can access this irc thru chat.freenode.net:8000, but 6667 seems to be inaccessible. What sort of info should I provide for support on this?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG thats how i fixed it
<MinIRC> cfhowlett:  not a dual boot, because i would like to use it no matter the hardware
<cfhowlett> !mac|MinIRC,   maybe see the link for help.
<ubottu> MinIRC,   maybe see the link for help.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jackw411> anybody recommend me a decent command line based music player?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: sketching...you want me to uninstall nvidia-current-updates from the 3.2.0.40 kernel....then reboot ...and start with 3.5.0 kernel but it wont let me use graphic environment
<gustav> jackw411: mpg321.
<jackw411> gustav: thanks
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: it doesnt let me now
<trent> why in the world would you even want to install ubontu on a mac?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: anyway I ll give it a try
<MinIRC> trent:  LaTex -) i don't like the mac version of it
<dakotawulfy> cloneG make sure you are in the right kernel when u do the stuff
<MinIRC> trent: and some industrial programs like Cadence
<dakotawulfy> cloneG Like i said  that how i got mine to work
<MinIRC> thank you ubottu  for the link -)  and cfhowlett  for the tips
<BluesKaj> A1Recon, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily
<daam> hello: i have a problem setting up my irc on 12.04.  My ports seem to be closed and I tried working with ufw, and portforwarding on the router. I can access this irc thru chat.freenode.net:8000, but 6667 seems to be inaccessible. What sort of info should I provide for support on this?
<daam> I set it up so that I opened UDP, TCP ports 113, 1024-5000, 6660-6669 on my router. This is what it says on my router logs:
<daam> [INFO]	Sun May 05 21:47:05 2013	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.190:44881 to 54.239.186.47:80 as FIN:ACK received but there is no active connection
<daam> [INFO]	Sun May 05 21:47:05 2013	Blocked outgoing TCP packet from 192.168.0.190:44881 to 54.239.186.47:80 as PSH:ACK received but there is no active connection
<gustav> daam: Talk to your ISP. Has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...tried editing the sudoers file...but the script I want to be able to run without a password is still asking me for a password =\ This is the format, right? - [username or group] [terminal]=([as which user]) NOPASSWD: [script path]
<dakotawulfy> daam  need to check if ports are open on your router
<moppers> thats not the ISP unless the isp's router
<gustav> Does Ubuntu run on routers?
<moppers> daam you need to forward the ports from the router to your PC
<paulens> hello, i have another question...
<moppers> daam, but i dont see why the outgoing was blocked , that's a separate rule
<paulens> i tried booting a live usb from 2 computers
<paulens> one shows this: http://db.tt/gooFmqDM
<lucido> is there a guided way to change the locale?
<moppers> daam, i think you need to take another look at your router settings
<daam> that's my wireless router... I don't think my isp is the issue. I am going to download a irc app on my android, running on the same router, and run it through mobile data, and isolate the problem.
<zetheroo> how does one clear the cache?
<jackw411> gustav: does mpg321 provide support for flac?
<gustav> jackw411: I think so.
<moppers> daam, its not your ISP
<paulens> and the other one - this: http://db.tt/CKjUyHus
<paulens> why is it different? O.o
<paulens> why does the first one skip grub?
<paulens> i want to skip grub on the second one...
<dakotawulfy> daam  u got to have the router set up right  what irc program u using ???
<daam> mozilla chatzilla dakotawulfy
<gustav> jackw411: Though I can't find any info about it and I don't have any flac files.
<wormfox> ?
<gustav> jackw411: Maybe mplayer.
<jackw411> gustav - yeah i couldn't find anything in the docs, just having a playabout now
<gustav> jackw411: XMMS will work but it's X11. Here's a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_media_players
<jackw411> gustav: yeah we can safely say that mpg321 does not like flac :))))
<gustav> Ah.
<MinIRC> :|
<gustav> jackw411: MPD is what you want.
<dakotawulfy> daam what router u have
<jackw411> cool gustav thanks
<wormfox> hello
<gustav> jackw411: You need a client for that thing.
<cfhowlett> WormFood, greetings
<jackw411> this is the last piece of the puzzle, using awesome win manager, sublime text 2, nightly build firefox, have llampp going now - gonna make code rain
<wormfox> I'm new here
<jackw411> just need something that gives me flac playback
<gustav> jackw411: MPD runs in the background so it might be annoying, to some people, you control it with a client when you need to.
<gustav> Can be accessed over the network as well, I think.
<BluesKaj> jackw411, most players will play flac files , if not there usually plugins one can install
<dakotawulfy>  jackw411 have u checked vlc
<jackw411> dakotawulfy: no I havn't - but that isn't a bad idea!
<dakotawulfy> works on almost anything
<BluesKaj> yeah, VLC plays almost everything media
<paulens> can someone tell me what partitions i need for ubuntu?
<jackw411> paulens: a swap area + a partition to install
<bekks> paulens: BAsically just one, and up to as many as you want. Usually, you have a separate swap partition, too.
<dakotawulfy> paulens is nice to make a /home
<ezioa> i have a bind server and it's not resolving local addresses
<ezioa> here's my /etc/bind/named.conf.local
<ezioa> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ddca46f688c87b6a4c8d
<ezioa> here's my bb file https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ecbce0a2b9803d68141d
<paulens> so, will i be installing apps on /home?
<dakotawulfy> paulens that way u go to install a new install u can save your home
<zetheroo> how do you empty the cache?
<paulens> oh, ok
<BluesKaj> !u | dakotawulfy
<ubottu> dakotawulfy: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ezioa> zetheroo, me?
<paulens> dakotawulfy: where are apps installed?
<GodsFlaw> stupid question 1 of the day.  install 12.04 or 13.04
<dakotawulfy> hehehe
<zetheroo> ezioa: you?
<ezioa> nm
<yeats> zetheroo: you don't need to empty your memory cache - that's how linux handles memory
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw, smart answer , 13.04
<GodsFlaw> thanks blue
<cfhowlett> GodsFlaw, depends.  if you NEED the greatest/latest/shiniest stuff, 13.04 ... and you'll get 9 months of support.  OR go 12.04 and get 5 years ...
<yeats> cfhowlett: correction: 18 months of support
<GodsFlaw> 13 upgraids though right?
<GodsFlaw> I don't need a full re-install do i?
<cfhowlett> yeats, oops.  right.  thanks.
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw, depends what you're on now
<GodsFlaw> nothing, first install.
<GodsFlaw> if I instal 13 and 13.1 comes out will I have to re-install or just update.
<dakotawulfy> paulens ok see if u make a /home portion that is were your user will be if u go to install a new install later down the road u don't have to format the drive just mount it when setting up then it will have all your stuff under user
<dali> Does someone know what can cause this problem? http://i.imgur.com/tdXqFI4.png
<BluesKaj> they all upgrade , but yes just do your updates/upgrades periodically /week and you'll be fine , GodsFlaw
<zetheroo> why is it that when I perform this command "sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" with sudo I get "permission denied" ?
<bekks> Because sudo does not apply to >
<BluesKaj> upgradew worked for me for yrs , GodsFlaw , sometimea clean is required if you don't use autoremove and autoclean much
<dakotawulfy> u need to be sudo
<Zehle> Hello! How do I get my raspberry pi(ubuntu) to run some programs on startup? :)
<jrib> zetheroo: use "| sudo tee" instead of ">"
<GodsFlaw> thanks blue.  stupid question 2.  I have my data drives serperate already.  Should I partision ubuntu into different areas or have it all on one drive?
<paulens> ok so how much space should i give to each partition? i have 100GB and i'll mostly use it for downloads
<yeats> !startup | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yeats> zetheroo: sorry
<dakotawulfy> well
<yeats> !startup | Zehle
<ubottu> Zehle: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<zetheroo> jrib: I just did "sudo su" and then repeated the command and it worked ;)
<dakotawulfy> paulens  how many portion you  going to go with
<dakotawulfy> 3 or 2
<jrib> zetheroo: that's ok too but use "sudo -i" instead of "sudo su" next time
<paulens> dakotawulfy: i guess swap, home and install
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw, partitioning is usually a personal choice , prefer a / and /home partiton and a swap if you want , but if you plenty of RAM , swap isn't so necessary
<dakotawulfy>  paulens swap  depends on your ramm
<zetheroo> jrib: whats the diff? Is one unsafe?
<paulens> dakotawulfy: it's my first time installing linux... and i have 4GB ram
<jrib> zetheroo: sudo -i will sanitize the environment
<Zehle> yeats: I'm in the command prompt only
<lostinspace> how can I add a new distro to my grub? I installed it in another partition, without bootloader of course
<yeats> !boot | Zehle
<ubottu> Zehle: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cfhowlett> lostinspace, sudo update grub didn't pick it up?
<dakotawulfy> paulens i always make swap same size as ram but some people do not do that
<doc-donkey> morning ! on 13.04 running on gnome i managed to have my minimize/maximise/close icons back via the tweak tool but i got used to having them on the left and cant seem to find what i shall do to put them back there. i fear every minute im spending with these icons on the right side will mess up my brain and do permanant damage to my cognitive reflex of closing a window
<lostinspace> cfhowlett, ok
<paulens> dakotawulfy: ok, so 4GB for swap... i don't really know what it will be used for, so i guess 4GB will be ok for me. now how much should i allocate for install?
<cfhowlett> paulens, a full vanilla install usually takes less than 10 gigs for the /filesystem ...
<lostinspace> cfhowlett, how can I remove an old distro from the menu?
<bekks> paulens: Just use the available space for your installation - and create a swap partition as big as your RAM.
<cfhowlett> !grub|lostinspace,   yes you can edit grub to do that ... carefully
<ubottu> lostinspace,   yes you can edit grub to do that ... carefully: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<GodsFlaw> How does ram come into it?  thought you partitioned the data like websites users stuff just so you could upgraid them seperate?  My ram should be fine.
<paulens> bekks: i wanthome
<lostinspace> the last link! I missed it. Thank you
<bekks> paulens: Then use about 20GB for /, RAM == SWAP, and the remaining space for /home
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw, as a general rule if you have more than 4G RAM a swap becomes wasted space
<BluesKaj> it doesn't get used
<bekks> BluesKaj: Besides the fact that you canbt hibernate otherwise.
<dakotawulfy> paulens well  so many people could tell u what to use and every one going to be different  maybe swap 4gig   the / partion maybe 40gig and  your /home  the rest  and feed back from anyone?
<GodsFlaw> o you are talking swap file disk.
<paulens> ok
<GodsFlaw> I was asking about os from filesystem.
<bekks> BluesKaj: And nowadays, in a time having 4TB drives, it really doesnt matter how you are using 12GB of disk space when having 16GB RAM.
<BluesKaj> bekks, well , there's no indication that hibernation is needed
<GodsFlaw> got 16gb ram so no need for swap.
<bekks> GodsFlaw: Do you want to use hibernation?
<paulens> thanks :)
<dakotawulfy> well i got 4 gig and only using 7 % swap
<GodsFlaw> running on ssd think I need hibernate?
<bekks> GodsFlaw: Its your choice, not what I am thinking you might need.
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw, is this a laptop, work pc , home pc ?
<ezioa> can anyone tell me why this zone file is giving me an error on line 9: unexpected end of input at eol
<ezioa> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ecbce0a2b9803d68141d
<GodsFlaw> pc
<GodsFlaw> home but I have dev env on it ect.
<GodsFlaw> running windoes on a 128 ssd got a 512 ssd to load u
<GodsFlaw> ssd are the os drives
<wormfox> 512
<GodsFlaw> have moving drive for data ect
<paulens> oh and
<BluesKaj> then you have options , create a swap equal to or a bit larger than your RAM then , it's best to be safe
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw,^
<GodsFlaw> ok
<paulens> which format should i choose for / and /home?
<bekks> paulens: ext4
<GodsFlaw> so i'll leave 20 free for the swap
<paulens> thanks bekks
<spaceneedle> Bug: Sometimes when I open the dash the screen freezes and I can't do anything.  Ubuntu 12.04  has been buggy for me lately.
<GodsFlaw> is ext4 best for everything?  what is ext3 used for?
<gustav> GodsFlaw: Yeah.
<bekks> GodsFlaw: ext3 is much older than ext4.
<BluesKaj> ext4 is latest and probly best, GodsFlaw
<sebokie> hello
<sebokie> I am trying to boot straight into xbmc in ubuntu 13.04
<sebokie> I change lightdm.conf but it does not seem to work
<GodsFlaw> Thanks blue, anyother advice before I reboot to do the load.  Looks straightfoward from the reading.
<BluesKaj> GodsFlaw, I prefer to pre-partition using gparted live media , then when you install , just use the manual partioning guide and choose the /  and /home moutpoints
<GodsFlaw> that a seperat program?
<GodsFlaw> like partition magic?
<GodsFlaw> gparted.sourceforge.net/‎
<GodsFlaw> this?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | GodsFlaw
<ubottu> GodsFlaw: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sidney_> Good Morning
<GodsFlaw> so i use gparted after i install u?
<BluesKaj> before you , install GodsFlaw , it's not necessary , but it makes the insallation easier IMO
<GodsFlaw> but nothing is on the disk now.
<GodsFlaw> i'm talking from my windows disk.
<paulens> eh... another problem...
<MinIRC> hello guys i'm really looking to do something like this : http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/750308586/stormfly-like-a-pc-on-your-wrist?play=1&ref=search
<cfhowlett> GodsFlaw, proceed with caution ...
<MinIRC> could anyone help me to configure the usb correctly -)
<dakotawulfy> paulens ???
<cfhowlett> !usb|MinIRC,
<ubottu> MinIRC,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<paulens> so i installed ubuntu on a separate partition, but it still boots into windows, and there is no boot item for ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> paulens, did you install grub bootloader?
<BluesKaj> paulens, no grub menu?
<paulens> eh... no, it boots straight to windows
<paulens> i just used the installer in live usb
<cfhowlett> paulens, boot the live usb and install grub to the hard drive
<MinIRC> cfhowlett:  ?
<paulens> and selected a partition to install bootloader
<paulens> i thought it will imstall grub there
<cfhowlett> MinIRC, installing to a USB is simple
<paulens> install*
<MinIRC> cfhowlett:  well not so when you're on OS X
<paulens> cfhowlett: how do i do that?
<MinIRC> cfhowlett:  i wan to install it and boot it from anywhere just like stormily usb on kickstarted
<alexxxa2> Is the support for 32bit greater than for 64?
<MinIRC> alexxxa2:  nope
<bekks> alexxxa2: No.
<cfhowlett> MinIRC, create the USB.  boot from the usb ...  exactly what stormily did
<alexxxa2> Is it really so? I am really considering reinstalling system, and this time I will choose 32 bit
<alexxxa2> cause many programs wont install at all
<bekks> alexxxa2: ^Name one :)
<alexxxa2> they say 'dependance problem' or so
<paulens> can someone tell me how to install grub?
<MinIRC> alexxxa2: it is depend on your cpu architecture
<xuser1> hi
<bekks> alexxxa2: I am not aware of any program not being installable on 64bit for the last 10 years.
<cfhowlett> !grub|paulens,
<ubottu> paulens,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alexxxa2> bekks, skype won't install
<bekks> alexxxa2: Thats not true :)
<MinIRC> cfhowlett:  well, i'm having problem with EFI and grub it doesn't load
<cfhowlett> alexxxa2, I've got skype on my 12.04 no problem
<rymate1234> Lol Skype
<bekks> !skype | alexxxa2
<ubottu> alexxxa2: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xuser1> how can i change resolution using xrandr?
<paulens> cfhowlett: and why didn't it install grub together with ubuntu?
<alexxxa2> firefox won't allow to be set to my language
<bekks> alexxxa2: Then install the language pack you need to support your language.
<cfhowlett> MinIRC, ah, well yes.  EFI is a tricky beast.  best you look in the mac resources
<MinIRC> alexxxa2:  those are not problem to OS , more than the software you're using
<cfhowlett> paulens, it should have.  do you have some weird set up?  multi HD's/SSD or such?
<MinIRC> cfhowlett:  mum….i'm looking to resolve them
<paulens> cfhowlett: no...
<alexxxa2> Since I'm using xfce, I can install language only through Language assistence (or something like that) - and that's exactly what I 've done
<alexxxa2> but firefox remains in english
<alexxxa2> the thing is that I want to set this PC for my grandpa
<alexxxa2> who doesn't speak english
<alexxxa2> so this PC has to be in another lang
<bekks> alexxxa2: You have to install the language pack for your firefox in your language, too.
<paulens> cfhowlett: maybe i had to create a primary partition? all my ubuntu partitions are logical
<bekks> alexxxa2: And thats nothing that will be different on 32bit.
<MinIRC> alexxxa2:  can't agree more with bekks
<alexxxa2> tried to google: where are language files stored in ubuntu - nothing
<sebokie> what shall I do to boot into xbmc directly instead of Unity?
<cfhowlett> paulens, no that wouldn't do it ... BUT ... are you dual booting ?
<alexxxa2> bekks, any clues about how to install different language pack for any program? synaptic maybe?
<bekks> alexxxa2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93970/how-to-change-firefoxs-language
<MinIRC> alexxxa2:  have you checked under the administration already ?
<alexxxa2> minIRC yes
<paulens> cfhowlett: yes? that's why i said that it boots windows...
<cfhowlett> paulens, windows 8?
<Darael> There's something broken with the Programmer Dvorak keyboard layout (once one logs in with it as the first layout, changing layouts ceases to be possible and the various extra options cease to work).  It's been that way for at least four releases.  No bug has been filed - which should I file it under?
<MinIRC> alexxxa2:  i have set-up the whole ubuntu to french for my gf , and didn't have to use anything special than that's already in the system
<paulens> cfhowlett: yes...
<cfhowlett> paulens, then it might be a uefi thing ... out of my area of knowledge.
<MinIRC> alexxxa2:  well there is a language of the system so change it from there, and then go and download firefox again and it will be downloaded with the os language you have choosen
<paulens> cfhowlett: i don't have uefi, i have bios. win8 wasn't preinstalled
<cfhowlett> paulens, gotta go.  sorry.
<udhayaraj> can any one say how to download videos in  ubuntu
<alexxxa2> I'll first purge firefox, then reinstall in :D
<alexxxa2> atm, I´m installing skype
<Darael> !anyone | udhayaraj
<ubottu> udhayaraj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<alexxxa2> I believe sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 is the solution to my 32bit problems
 * MinIRC  is hugging alexxxa2  and telling her, everything have a solution don't worry
<udhayaraj> is there s any alternative for mintube
<udhayaraj> minitube8
<bekks> alexxxa2: You shouldnt use that unless you know exactly what you are doing there.
<udhayaraj> minitube*
<paulens> eh... i just booted from that live usb again, and now it asks for password
<Darael> udhayaraj: Well, minitube will quite happily *run* on Ubuntu - is there any reason th'art looking for something else?
<MonkeyDust> udhayaraj  youtube-dl, then use winnff (gui) to convert
<paulens> and i'm sure i hadn't set a password
<alexxxa2> no hugging
<MonkeyDust> winff*
<adamk_> udhayaraj, Are you looking from the alternative that you aren't getting from minitube itself?
<alexxxa2> bekks, why?
<alexxxa2> wait for a moment
<adamk_> udhayaraj, Err... What are you looking for....
<adamk_> Stupid fingers
<alexxxa2> hey! Alexa is local nick name for Alexander. I'm male.
<bekks> alexxxa2: Because it may break things.
<alexxxxa2> bekks, what could it break?
<alexxxxa2> do I have choice?
<alexxxxa2> either that, or install 13.04 32bit
<MinIRC> alexxxxa2:  what hardware you have ?
<alexxxxa2> LAptop ASUS k52F
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Just use 64bit and follow the instructions given, e.g. for skype.
<bekks> alexxxxa2: And just dont use commands just thinking they might help unless verifying it.
<alexxxxa2> in tutorial, it says: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<alexxxxa2> Users of 64-bit Ubuntu, should enable MultiArch if it isn't already enabled by running the command
<alexxxxa2> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Darael> alexxxxa2: MultiArch has been enabled by default for several releases now.
<MinIRC> alexxxxa2:  it's an intel core i5 or i3… so use the i386 architecture for 64bit -) and be safe
<mystiiq> how can I see successful ssh logins from the auth.log? does "cat auth.log | grep sshd | grep opened" list all logins?
<bekks> MinIRC: Thats nonsense, honestly.
<alexxxxa2> is i386 same as 32bit?
<alexxxxa2> guys, I got some error, cant install skype
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Yes. And dont use it unless you dont have hardware not supporting 64bit.
<bekks> !details | alexxxxa2
<ubottu> alexxxxa2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alexxxxa2> and the thing is that it's written in my language in terminal
<alexxxxa2> moment, just to set the system back to english
<alexxxxa2> so I can copy paste error here
<MinIRC> bekks: i don't see why it is nonsense -) changing 32 or 64 bit is pretty much the same…it's all depend what you're using as a cpu..
<debiantoruser> Greetings, where i can get support about poclbm(ubuntu 13.04/amd-app-sdk 3.8) ?
<bekks> MinIRC: Yeah, and using 32bit on 64bit hw is just a pointless waste of resources.
<alexxxxa2> i'll paste soon the error
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Use a pastebin service then, please.
<alexxxxa2> ofcourse
<alexxxxa2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635484/
<alexxxxa2> and btw, how do I remove join and quit messages in xchat?
<OerHeks>  debiantoruser just ask,  someone who knows the answer will likely reply
<alexxxxa2> it bothers me
<Darael> ...am I experiencing a bug, or is the dark border around the window decoration on unmaximised windows a new "feature"?
<MinIRC> bekks: what waste of resources? i have tested the both on the same laptop and did see any difference, soon they will change it to 128bit architecture cause the transistors will be written to 14nm and then..what? it all depends on the software if it is optimised or not..for the architecture..so using the 64bit is not such a big of a deal for intel i-x architecture
<mizifih> lets say I put "su marcio -c znc" inside rc.local, does it make znc start as if user marcio did it?
<bekks> MinIRC: In fact, you are totally wrong, and it is offtopic in here.
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Whats the output of dpkg -l | grep skype
<bazhang> !ot | MinIRC
<ubottu> MinIRC: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alexxxxa2> bekks, that doesn't give output
<mizifih> lets say I put "su marcio -c znc" inside rc.local, does it make znc start as if user marcio did it?
<chouga> somebody in here can help me?
<bekks> alexxxxa2: So did you follow that guided linked above?
<alexxxxa2> 'dpkg -l | grep skype' <------ nothing here :(
<alexxxxa2> I did
<jrib> mizifih: I'd suggest just use crontab, that's what znc docs recommend as well.  Ideally you'd setup an upstart script
<alexxxxa2> I gave you the output on paste.ubuntu
<alexxxxa2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635484/
<mizifih> jrib: @reboot ?
<jrib> mizifih: yeah
<bazhang> alexxxxa2, to block the joins quits and parts in xchat just right click on this channel name and disable it
<mizifih> jrib: hum... googl'n it!
<mizifih> thanks!
<adamk_> alexxxxa2, According to that output, you are holding back packages that are broken.
<mizifih> I'm really excited with this ubuntu settings I got here, hope it just don't go caput on me
<alexxxxa2> I typed sudo apt-get remove
<alexxxxa2> or clean
<chouga> how get authentication sasl?
<wushu> hey guys, can someone please help me find out how many cpu cores i have on my dedicated virtual server? (ubuntu 11.04)
<alexxxxa2> it was clean
<bekks> wushu: cat /proc/cpuinfo   -- and 11.04 isnt supported anymore
<wushu> bekks: tells me 16, but top counts only 8 for some reason
<alexxxxa2> bekks, can I still count on your help?
<bazhang> chouga, freenode has some guides for that, try #freenode
<Araneidae> Anybody know why Update Manager isn't on the System menu for Xubuntu?
<wushu> bekks: which is the right one?
<bekks> alexxxxa2: sudo dpkg --force-all -P skype-bin
<bekks> wushu: The output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<alexxxxa2> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove skype-bin which isn't installed
<bekks> wushu: You should consider an update prior further investigation.
<dakotawulfy> Araneidae look and see if u have a link in the /usr/share/applications
<Taev> is it possible to add wildcards to a command to drop incoming stuff in iptables, e.g. sudo iptables -I INPUT -s 66.* -j DROP
<mangusta> hi
<Araneidae> Answer is: it's in the Settings Manager (of course?!)
<MinIRC> 8)
<wushu> bekks: i would update, but my ISP only allows 11.04 at the moment
<ubuntu293> Hi everyone. I need help because i would like to install Wifi connection on my laptop Compq Presario CQ57 but it doesn't work. Can someone help me ? Thanks
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Then whats the output of sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<bekks> wushu: And 11.04 isnt supported anymore - you're stuck.
<MinIRC> ubuntu293:  do you have set-up the wifi manager ? or it wasn't installed when you boot up the os?
<wushu> bekks: that sucks :P
<mizifih> jrib: gnome-schedule, even better!
<wushu> bekks: but thanks for the help anyways
<cloneG> hello dakotawulfy are you there?
<dakotawulfy> yes
<ubuntu293> MinIRC: wifi manager wasn't installed
<ubuntu293> i think
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I uninstalled all nvidia and the graphic environment came back to the latest kernel in low mod though
<dakotawulfy> now u need to install the new driver with jocky-gtk
<MinIRC> ubuntu293:  so do this :  sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dakotawulfy> cloneG in the new kernel
<harris> Dr_willis, my computer keeps poping from the sound chip turning on and off
<dakotawulfy> cloneG and u did that in the old one too right
<MinIRC> ubuntu293:  and then this : sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome for the applet and you're ready go to
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: and running jockey-gtk I get NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel modul and VDPAU library....
<paulens> do i need to select a separate partition for grub, or can i install it in /?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: but I dont know wich one to install
<afidegnum> hello good morning all, where is the ubuntu studio channel?
<dakotawulfy> ok hold on
<harris> please Dr_willis
<MinIRC> ubuntu293:  good luck with that..
<afidegnum> I have ubuntu desktop installed and I want to change the desktop layout to UbuntuStudios''s desktoop layout
<ubuntu293> MinIRC: My mistake. It seems that it was already installed. I think that the os doesn't recognize my Wifi card and when I want to install drivers, it doesn't work
<mizifih> is software central (13.04 with latest) really bugged or is it just me?
<mizifih> Everytime I use it it hangs the gauge at 50% but stuff are actually installed
<alexxxxa2> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635551/
<BluesKaj>  paulens / is good
<mizifih> it happened like 40% of the time I used it
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the point is I read in many threads the way to install the latest nvidia driver was to install nvidia-current-updates after getting swat-x updates ppa ...
<dakotawulfy> cloneG ok pick the nvidia graphics driver  version current recommended
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Thats not the full output I asked for.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: but it is not staying in the jockey-gtk!!!!
<BluesKaj> swat-x isn't relaible IME , i'd stay away from thast ppa ., cloneG
<MinIRC> ubuntu293: hmmm if you're trying to install drivers written for windows, it won't work for sure… and if your wifi card is recent model may be there are none written for linux yet…so
<dakotawulfy> cloneGi use the tools it has less chance of messing up stuff
<MinIRC> ubuntu293: on what machine you're dealing with that problem?
<harris> my computer keeps poping from the sound chip turning on and off how can i turn off the powersaving
<dakotawulfy> see if u have nvidia common installed in synaptic
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: only three nvidia options in the jockey gtk= nvidia binary xorg driver kernel module and vdpau library an experimental one and nvidia riva/tnt/geforce...
<paulens> ok so i have /dev/sda6 swap, /dev/sda8 "/" and /dev/sda7 "/home"
<Rallias> Is there a way to set up a br0 device within an LXC container?
<matti_> leave
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I tried the nvidia riva and it hanged the computer
<ubuntu293> MinIRC: Compaq Presario CQ57. I found some procedure on web but no one solves my problem
<paulens> and "Device for boot loader installation" set to /dev/sda8
<alexxxxa2> bekks: I'm sorry. This is whole output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635557/
<dakotawulfy> cloneG u should have like 7 to chose from  in jocky-gtk
<cloneG> dakotawulfy:but they are all the same!!
<dakotawulfy> u did not use jocky-gtk to install that one ???
<harris> my computer keeps poping from the sound chip turning on and off how can i turn off the powersaving
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: vdpau library
<alexxxxa2> what about this: or if you are using the unstable
<alexxxxa2> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<alexxxxa2> or been moved out of Incoming.
<MinIRC> ubuntu293:  did you already checked that page : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800pci ?
<mizifih> brb
<dakotawulfy> cloneG take look at this  http://ompldr.org/vaWJtaw/2013-05-05_650x588--1367764049.jpg
<paulens> BluesKaj: i selected my language, clicked "something else", then configured this: partition / - 20GB, ext4, format; swap - 4GB; partition /home - 80GB, ext4, format; device for bootloader install - /dev/sda8 (same as /)
<paulens> do i need to select something else?
<paulens> because when i did this before, it didn't install grub...
<dakotawulfy> paulens not for sure u might have to make the / portion  with a boot flag
<paulens> dakotawulfy: ohhh..... but then don't i need another partition for /?
<dakotawulfy> paulens and u have to select that in the install  make sure u have it right
<dakotawulfy> not real sure any help is that right
<BluesKaj> paulens, unless you already have grub installed somewhere on the drive
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: http://postimg.org/image/6by27yynz/
<NickNackGus> How do I force cached RAM to swap?
<jacer> Ubuntu
<paulens> http://db.tt/dfVVP8jv
<paulens> that's what i selected
<paulens> is it alright?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG  that is the open source one
<dakotawulfy> do u want the one nvidia uses
<paulens> can someone have a look at my screenshot and tell me if i did something wrong?.. sorry for being noob :$
<dakotawulfy> paulens
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: and why am I not seeing the recommended one?
<paulens> dakotawulfy: ?
<adamk_> paulens, I'm not seeing a partition for / , though perhaps you have to scroll down.
<paulens> eh
<paulens> someone just said that i need /boot instead of /...
<paulens> lol
<betrayd> imo /boot is too big, won't really grow that much
<dakotawulfy> paulens /boot  needs to be / maybe with boot flag
<betrayd> better^
<paulens> dakotawulfy: how do i do that?
<fellayaboy> what should i do when "make" doesnt compile correctly and i just want to delete all the stuff it created and did
<paulens> dakotawulfy: how do i set the flag?
<adamk_> Personally, I keep /boot as a separate partition.
<adamk_> But, as betrayd said, 20 gigs is way too big.
<paulens> ok, i set /boot to 10 gigs
<dakotawulfy> adamk_ yea but then he needs another portion   / and the /boot
<betrayd> fellayaboy: it may not have moved stuff around, the created ones are still in the source dir
 * you_ have performed an  illegal action. Please restart your computer
<adamk_> dakotawulfy, Right....  And?
<paulens> dakotawulfy: so are we talking about 4 partitions now?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: might it be because I have no nvidia packages installed?
<dakotawulfy> heheh going up
<fellayaboy> the source directory? ok so im a lil new with make..how does it do its thing? it first stores its stuff in /usr/src?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG
<betrayd> paulens is that the enire layout in the shot or a pageUp is needed?
<NickNackGus> pualens: What was your original problem again? No GRUB?
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG ok check if u have nvidia common installed in synaptic
<betrayd> fellayaboy: yes, normally at the end at 'make install' it'll start moving stuff to their places
<paulens> betrayd: you see everything in the screenshot. scrolling down only reveals the external usb drive
<betrayd> paulens: ok
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: no, i run: sudo remove --purge nvidia* and thats why I can see desktop with latest kernel now
<afidegnum> hi, how do I see the current version of ubuntu running?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: so nvidia-common is certainly not in the system
<paulens> betrayd: is it good? i added 10 gigs / now, and reduced /boot to 10 gigs
<afidegnum> I mean the current version version of ubuntu installed on my system
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: is it needed?
<betrayd> paulens: another shot would be nice though
<paulens> ok, uploading...
<betrayd> paulens: the modified one
<dakotawulfy> cloneG well go see if u can install it
<dakotawulfy> in syanptic
<paulens> betrayd: yeah, i understand..
<adamk_> paulens, /boot really doesn't need to be more than a gig or two.
<betrayd> paulens: ^
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: lol oh I asure you I can
<fellayaboy> oh ok awesome.... hey im trying to compile something thats needs automake 1.3* ... i have ubuntu 12.04 do i have to upgrade to 12.10 or 13.04 to get automake 1.3*
<dakotawulfy>  then u should be able to what my screen shot had
<afidegnum> any answer ?
<MonkeyDust> afidegnum  lsb_release -sd
<paulens> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/37687581/IMAG1040.jpg
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG try that and see what happens
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: thank you you are my tinkerbell
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how to install proprietary ATI driver in ubuntu 13.04? I am not able to find jockey
<MonkeyDust> afidegnum  or cat /etc/issue
<betrayd> fellayaboy: nah not too sure, why do you need to 'make' stuff? If you want to be a dev, i'd contact ubuntu devs
<paulens> yeah, i'm not saving space, i have 1TB, and this install is for testing...
<fellayaboy> i want to use dnscrypt which is from opendns
<fellayaboy> they dont have a .deb or something easier
<alexxxxa2> bekks, any further hint?
<dakotawulfy>  paulens have a question  what window s u have ???
<betrayd> fellayaboy: what do they have, rpm?
<betrayd> or just a tar gz/tar xz?
<paulens> dakotawulfy: win8.1
<BluesKaj> odd that you would want a boot partition , don't see the point of it dakotawulfy , paulens
<fellayaboy> i think i seen fpm...gentoo.. but i havent seen deb, debian, or ubuntu builds
<dakotawulfy> ask any one does windows 8 let u duel boot ??
<paulens> dakotawulfy: yes, i'm dual-booting with windows 7
<paulens> i was*
<cemycc> ubuntu 13.04 have software raid installtion support ?
<fellayaboy> http://dnscrypt.org/
<dakotawulfy> I thought they were going to make it were u could not boot other os ??
<betrayd> fellayaboy: maybe easier to convert rpm to deb using alien
<NickNackGus> if you're having trouble installing a Windows /Ubuntu dual boot, try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<BluesKaj> paulens, is windows 7 the first partition , if so then that's where grub installed , on the mbr
<fellayaboy> yeah thats true if i find it..well ima figure this out if not ill use dnscrypt 1.21
<paulens> BluesKaj: i'm no longer using windows 7, i deleted it
<fellayaboy> thanks for the clarification guys
<betrayd> fellayaboy: or ubuntu's supplied thingi
<BluesKaj> paulens ok
<paulens> BluesKaj: should i install grub on top of windows boot loader?
<fellayaboy> yup betrayd
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I got news: http://postimg.org/image/tqr7z4lh5/
<betrayd> you get support that way, fellayaboy
<fellayaboy> thats that service u pay for right
<betrayd>  :D
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: yea is ther more
<dakotawulfy> pivk the one i have
<betrayd> or here you won't get booted out lol fellayaboy
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: but those new drivers are pointing the packages I uninstalled this is nuts
<fellayaboy> lol
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: pick the on i have
<BluesKaj> grub installs in / if you don't have windows , paulens . or at least it should
<makara> updates killed my desktop wallpaper on 13.04. Anyone else?
<cemycc> someone can tell me if ubuntu 13.04 have support for software raids like the old alternative cds ?
<betrayd> paulens: and its not really 'on top of' they'
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: u are on the new kernel right and uninstalled the other on the old kernel right
<betrayd>  would coexist paulens
<paulens> BluesKaj: so what should i select as "device for boot loader installation"?
<paulens> betrayd: yeah but i meant the same partition
<betrayd> ok bbiab
<BluesKaj> paulens, / , whatever /dev/sdX it is
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I uninstalled all nvidia packages in the new kernel thats all I did
<paulens> NickNackGus: i'm not using uefi
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: and then reinstalled nvidia-common
<paulens> BluesKaj: ok, thanks, gonna try installing now...
<paulens> without /boot
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: did u remove the driver in the old kernel ???
<paulens> just swap, / and /home
<dakotawulfy> with jocky-gtk
<BluesKaj>  /boot isn't needed , paulens
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: no
<paulens> BluesKaj: yeah i removed it
<BluesKaj> ok , you're good to go paulens
<notOnIRC_> Has quantal reached EOL?
<alexxxxa2> bekks, I´m downloading 32bit XUbuntu
<away> notOnIRC_, no
<alexxxxa2> I'll install it
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: do I need to remove drivers from all kernels?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: ok  now this is what i did i wen to old kernel used jocky-gtk  remove driver then boot back in to should not have nivida driver loaded  then go to the new  kernel and add the one i showed u  in screen shot
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: not drivers but packages
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Basically nothing will change, since the problems named will occur again.
<Vyom> Hi guys. Hope everyone's ok. I have a simple query to ask. I am upgrading to 13.04 from within 12.10. I have reached till here: http://img.krow.me/di/O5Q8/Screenshot_from_2013-05-05_20:08:17.png My PC is slow, and it will take hours to decompress those packages. So I was wondering if I can quit now, and later the setup can resume from where I left? Pls answer.
<notOnIRC_> Until when is it supported? I hope no one minds me asking here instead of googling. My connection is having some problems and IRC is easier for it.
<alexxxxa2> bekks, I bet it will work
<bekks> Vyom: You should not interrupt the update.
<alexxxxa2> time will show
<bekks> alexxxxa2: I wont bet on that :P
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: not sure why but it works  has to be done that way and it should work
<alexxxxa2> or, I´ll install 12.10 (32bit)
<alexxxxa2> one after another
<josePHPagoda> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139480&page=2 I'm impacted by that same issue.  Does anyone know if there's been a deb file released to fix that (doesn't need to be in the official repos)  It's kind of an annoying regression
<alexxxxa2> I don´t care if it´s 32 or 64 bit. It´s for my grandpa, after all
<bekks> alexxxxa2: Why dont you use 12.04, which will be supported till 2017?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: then your old kernel will not work with the nvidia driver but new on will
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: okay...though I think there is no active nvidia driver right now
<alexxxxa2> Ok. If 13.04 32bit won´t work either, I´ll install 12.04 then
<bekks> alexxxxa2: 13.04 will be supported for 9 months only - January 2014
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: you meant deactivating the driver didnt you?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: right  go to old kernel remove it
<Vyom> bekks: But I think packages are downloaded, and the setup can simply resume from where I left?
<sideeffect> typical scientific fonts in papers are?
<bekks> Vyom: Will will have an undefined state between two releases. You should not interrupt the update.
<dakotawulfy> well in jocky gtk it says remove button
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: but the point is that the recommended driver is not stayed anyway
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: are u in the old one now???
<paulens> ok, it said installation complete, continue testing/restart
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: the old kernel
<Vyom> bekks: That sounds scary. Ok, thanks for the reply. I will try to consider the time in future upgrades.
<paulens> i clicked restart and......
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: latest kernel
<cemycc> someone here can tell me if the ubuntu 13.04 have some software raid support at instalation ?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: go to the old kernel
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: 3.5.0-18
<paulens> it boots windows.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: yes you told me to deactivate driver there...with jockey-gtk
<dakotawulfy> cloneG:  what  version u using of ubuntu???
<antivirtel> hello all! I'm using precise. I wanted to upgrade the version of ncurses, but I couldn't finish the process... errors: http://paste2.org/mvOCKFvL can someone help me to do with this something?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: 12.04
<josePHPagoda> cemycc: it does
<josePHPagoda> i'm not sure if you have to use the alternative installer still or not though
<dakotawulfy> cloneG: and u are using the  the next version kernel
<dakotawulfy> for 12.10
<dakotawulfy>  kernel
<paulens> i don't know what to do anymore :(
<paulens> it just doesn't detect grub...
<dakotawulfy> cloneG:  let me ask did u no that???
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the kernel updates automatic
<cemycc> josePHPagoda, from what i have seen there are not alternative cd for 13.04 :) if I can create raid partition and raid array on the install then I dont need it
<dakotawulfy> right
<dakotawulfy>  Mine did that too
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: which would be the optimum config for kernel and driver? I am fed up with this chain of fools configuration
<dakotawulfy> hold on
<BluesKaj> paulens, I thought you were about to do a clean install , grun doesn't install until the install is almost finished
<BluesKaj> grub rather
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I hav been getting a problem (for example right now) where my bluetooth mouse will connect but the pointer will no move
<josePHPagoda> cemycc: if you tell it that you want to install using your own approach, that'd be where it is
<josePHPagoda> I've not looked though
<Pinkamena_D> I can tell its wrking because the bluetooth is built in and the bluetooth light on the laptop blinks when I move the mouse
<josePHPagoda> so you'll need to go through the install process up to that point
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG Let me go see what we have to do
<Pinkamena_D> but again, the pointer does not move, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, make sure you battery switch is turned on'
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: okay go asking elysium
<dakotawulfy> ok check in syanptic  for this  linux-generic-lts-quantal
<Pinkamena_D> I assume you mean the mouse is on? Yes, the signal is transferring.
<MonkeyDust> Pinkamena_D  use blueman
<paulens> BluesKaj: it IS finished...
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: quantal??? I am using precise
<paulens> and i see the partitions from windows partition manager
<dakotawulfy> cloneG right
<antivirtel> hello all! I'm using precise. I wanted to upgrade the version of ncurses, but I couldn't finish the process... errors: http://paste2.org/mvOCKFvL can someone help me to do with this something?
<paulens> and i see the partitions from windows partition manager, BluesKaj
<dakotawulfy>  go check see if installed
<BluesKaj> Pinkamena_D, is the light red or blue on top
<paulens> BluesKaj: and it didn't show any errors
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG u dont have the right kernel
<BluesKaj> paulens, I thought you said you deleted windows
<Pinkamena_D> uhh, whewn the mouse is in operation the ligh is off, but when I first move it its green
<betrayd> BluesKaj: her win7
<betrayd> his*
<paulens> BluesKaj: no, i deleted windows 7, but i still have windows 8
<Pinkamena_D> This does not happen all the time either, 70% of the itme it does work fine
<paulens> betrayd: i'm not "she". i'm male.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: not installed
<betrayd> lol my bad paulens
<dakotawulfy> u should have this kernel linux-headers-3.2.0-40
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the one installed: linux-headers-3.5.0-18 the one with the kernel version
<dakotawulfy> or 41
<dakotawulfy> that for the new 13.04 kernel
<paulens> BluesKaj: betrayd: so what have i done wrong?
<BluesKaj> paulens, then grub is probly already installed , hold the left shift key down right after the BIOS screen when booting
<dakotawulfy> cloneG well hold on
<paulens> BluesKaj: eh... can i hold it BEFORE bios screen? with win8, the bios screen appears only for a part of second... i can't press it so quickly xD
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> paulens, ^
<dakotawulfy> cloneG ok this is what my kernel is linux-headers-3.2.0-41
<paulens> BluesKaj: didn't work...
<bekks> dakotawulfy: Thats not a kernel, those are headers.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: and you might be using linux-headers matching that kernel version right?
<dakotawulfy> if driver not working on the kernel u have try a different  one  might not work on that one
<paulens> BluesKaj: i kept holding it starting with the sound signal until windows logo appeared
<Pinkamena_D> blueman shows it as connected and working
<dakotawulfy> righ
<bekks> cloneG: Thats how they are intended to be used, yes.
<dakotawulfy> but still right
<Pinkamena_D> somehow the movement is not getting through though
<BluesKaj> paulens, ok let me get this straight , did this machine come with W8 installed when you bought it by any chance ?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: well as the latest is not working I ll try downgrading both...
<dakotawulfy> try that i know my kernel is the -3.2.0-41
<jiangfuqiao> Cannot find Glib2! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<jiangfuqiao> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<jiangfuqiao> help
<jiangfuqiao> Cannot find Glib2! If you are using binary packages based system, check that you
<jiangfuqiao> have the corresponding -dev/devel packages installed.
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG thought the 3 .5.0 was for the newer one 13.04
<paulens> BluesKaj: no, i said already 3 times, it has regular bios, not uefi... and it came without windows at all...
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I think I am lackig that one in grub options it jumps from the 3.5.0-18 to the 3.2.0-40 and backwards
<BluesKaj> paulens, ok , that's out of the way then , i didn't see yourpost abouut no uefi , btw
<m3ld> hi, is there a forum admin at keyboard?
<m3ld> hi, is there an Ubuntu forum admin at keyboard?
<paulens> BluesKaj: ok... i guess i need to modify the BCD?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG 3.2.0-40 that one should work with driver
<dakotawulfy> not sure on the 3-5-0
<BluesKaj> paulens, you can install grub from live media on to the / partition
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: are you staying long? I ll come over to post results
<orated> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 and recently noticing that my system's 25GB separate root partition is getting quickly occupied by usr and var. I'm not able to understand how var is taking up 11.3GiB and usr as 10.4GiB. When I'm trying to upgrade to 13.04, not enough space is left for download to complete and proceed to package installation. How can I solve this problem?
<paulens> BluesKaj: i think it is installed, but there's no record in my BCD
<dakotawulfy> cloneG don't think that right for the 12.04
<paulens> BluesKaj: it automatically boots the first partition it finds, which is windows boot loader
<BluesKaj> windows ignores linux , paulens
<dakotawulfy> cloneG i might be
<paulens> BluesKaj: so i need to add it manually?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: okay talk to you later then
<dakotawulfy> cloneG ok
<paulens> BluesKaj: as this article says? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Master_Boot_Record_and_Boot_Manager
<BluesKaj> paulens, yes, certainly the only other option I can think of , unless others have a different idea
<paulens> BluesKaj: Windows Vista ships with an command line utility called bcdedit.exe, which requires administrator credentials to use
<paulens> BluesKaj: i'm gonna use that i think
<antivirtel> I'm using precise right now. I wanted to upgrade the version of ncurses, but I couldn't finish the process... errors: http://paste2.org/mvOCKFvL can someone help me to do with this something?
<alkap> how do we set the locale environment variables (LC_*)? I've tried localectl set-locale LC_TIME. localectl status shows the new value of LC_TIME and seems to affect the current session only. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> paulens, I just open aterminal on the livecd or usb and do a sudo fdisk -l to find the correct /dev/sdX assigned to / , then sudo grub -install /dev/sdX , then sudo update-grub /dev/sdX ,,,this methad has worked for me despite all thechrooting that boot reapir uses.
<Supercomp> how secure is ubuntu ?
<dakotawulfy> Supercomp better then windows
<BluesKaj> !security | Supercomp
<ubottu> Supercomp: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<auronandace> Supercomp: a difficult question to answer, depends on who is using it
<MonkeyDust> how dry is water?
<MonkeyDust> (when it comes to windows and security)
<darthanubis> nautilus died on me
<darthanubis> how can I restart nautilus without logging out
<darthanubis> nautilus on the cmd line does nothing
<MonkeyDust> darthanubis  here too, nautilus behaves weird
<darthanubis> MonkeyDust, I asked it to do too much at once
<darthanubis> how do I restart it
<betrayd> kill running nautilus processes
<darthanubis> got it
<darthanubis> betrayd, thats what was odd
<darthanubis> betrayd, they were all killed
<betrayd> done it earlier?
<betrayd> i have a backup filemanager, but I doubt it can do as much
<betrayd> just for browsing
<betrayd> darthanubis: is there an 'arrange windows' or 'cleanup windows' on your WM
<betrayd> might suddenly show nautilus dead center on your desktop
<darthanubis> betrayd, it was totally black, ubity was still running though
<darthanubis> unity
<darthanubis> I just glad the whole thing did not lock
<betrayd> darthanubis: maybe make a spare launcher, one that execs 'nautilus --no-desktop &'
<betrayd> after a crash
<betrayd> check the man page for it
<paulens> BluesKaj: so do i install grub at /dev/sda, or /dev/sda8?
<betrayd> but .xsession-errors might clue you in what happened
<betrayd> ^ darthanubis
<Supercomp> how can i access mtp devices in ubuntu
<paulens> BluesKaj: ?
<darthanubis> betrayd, just trying to give ubuntu proper another chance. If I make a spare launcher fpr crashes of nautilus, that implies I expect nautilus to crash rather consistently. I'll install Gnomebuntu or kubuntu before I accept that. But I appreciate your input.
<Supercomp> mtp devices are detected and accessed via windows of virtualbox in ubuntu, however they can't be directly mounted on ubuntu.
<Supercomp> is there anyway to mount mtp devices in ubuntu
<DJones> Supercomp: What type of mtp device?
<Supercomp> xperia phones for example
<Supercomp> via usb
<DJones> Supercomp: I connect my Galaxy S3 via USB by just plugging it in, I'm using 13.04 and it works with no problems, 12.10 and earlier had problems because the driver/connection didn't work properly
<Supercomp> <DJones> they are phones which have MTP
<gustav> I have an Ubuntu machine running from a VPS provider. Now... it's not Server, but I'm guessing that's what they want it to be, it's not local to me, but why would they do that? Do you know?
<Supercomp> S3 uses normal Mass storage drivers
<DJones> Supercomp: You could look at the android app Airdroid that may help
<Supercomp> <DJones>Airdroid is pretty slow
<boxes> Hello, I am a new linux user and I wondered if someone could help me with 2 pieces of software I am having difficulty with
<DJones> Supercomp: I'm not sure what you mean by the S3 using normal mass storage drivers, one of the work arounds I had to use on 12.10 was to connect using gmtp
<Supercomp> <DJones> i meant galaxy s3
<boxes> anyone able to help with vlc set up ?
<DJones> Supercomp: Yes, but Galaxy S3 is using mtp
<Supercomp> <DJones>it does have a Mass Storage mode too along with that
<boxes> anyone able to help with ps3 media server?
<afidegnum> hello, pls I broke my conpiz configu
<afidegnum> how do I bring it back using the terminal?
<afidegnum> how do I bring the CCMS via terminal ? I can't access any file
<afidegnum> or application
<johnjohn1011> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<cloneG> dakotawulf?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG yes
<johnjohn1011> afidegnum: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<dakotawulfy> cloneG any thing???
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: hello
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I dont see older headers on synaptic
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: how would I install 3.2.0-40 headers and make that kernel the default one?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG were u able to get the driver working
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I did nothing
<w4rl0ckx> Any one needing any help
<cloneG> dakotawulf: the linux headers are from the 3.2.5-18 onwards
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: on synaptic
<dakotawulfy> cloneG
<dakotawulfy>  cloneG    linux-image-current- - always points to the the most recently released kernel, e.g., 12.10, 13.04, etc.   They will be available in the package manager but by default your  12.04 installation will use 3.2.x unless you specifically install one of  these kernels.
<afidegnum> johnjohn1011, here is the error message
<afidegnum> CRIT  2013-05-05 15:55:54 unity <unknown>:0 Failed to open connection to bus: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message
<afidegnum> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<afidegnum> root@afidegnum:/home/afidegnum#
<adamk_> afidegnum, Why would you be running it as root?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG the 3.5 or the quantal
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: so I need to use linux-image-current?
<afidegnum> adamk, because fo the system config
<afidegnum> what shd I do pls?
<n8w> i have made a list of installed software as dpkg --get-selection > list, but when i try to tun dpkg --set-selection < list i get : dpkg: warning: package not in database at line 1057 for all appz in the list
<n8w> anyone?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG did u see if the the kernel old kernel still worked
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: you know which the problem I am having is...w
<betrayd> johnjohn gave you a link afidegnum
<afidegnum> that's what I amfollowing
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I am sure it does the problems came with the new one
<betrayd> afidegnum: ah
<dakotawulfy> cloneG need to remove the one putting in new kernel  the other 3.5
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: you want me to remove what?
<johnjohn1011> wow, saw that i can load the 3.8 kernel in precise from synapitc,  dare I?
<jpmh> I am getting the message "system crash detected" it is bothering my users.  How do I stop this from displaying?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG check f u have this linux-tools-lts-quantal  installed
<cloneG> not installed
<DJones> Supercomp: Sorry, was away from the computer then, as far as I know, the S3 doesn't have USB Mass storage mode by default, you can find ways to enable it, but its not something I've done
<afidegnum> hi all, I get it back
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: look there is something I dont understand....that is why in the world synaptic is displaying packages for other ubuntu versions but the one I am using?
<johnjohn1011> afidegnum: instructions worked?
<Supercomp> <DJones>I searched in internet and couldn't find any solution to get my Xperia U accessible in Ubuntu
<dakotawulfy> cloneG well think u can use them  but not sure if u should
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: how do I get the headers for the kernel precise needs?
<Supercomp> <DJones>It seems the device is not supported with Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dakotawulfy, pls stop with the "u" . use the real word pls
<MonkeyDust> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: the thing is easy, I am using 12.04 I should stay with the kernel for this version...but! why the hell automatic updates get kernels for newer versions and mess it all up??
<donvito|2> hello, im trying to install simple machine forum, and simple portal , but i need to add chmod 0777 to some folder for my username nertil , how should i do that
<dakotawulfy> cloneG mine did the same
<BluesKaj> too many texters coming in who can't express themselves in real english and can't punctuate a sentence to save their lives
<DJones> Supercomp: Are you using 13.04?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: this is annoying!
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I was happy with ubuntu 12.04 since a couple of weeks ago...
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: when the kernel upgraded
<Supercomp> <DJones> No it is 11.04
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: but would you tell me how to get the packages I need?
<Supercomp> <DJones> I checked in 12.04 also, it didn't work
<johnjohn1011> cloneG: what kernel are you trying to get for what version?
<DJones> Supercomp: Thats the problem, the drivers for mtp were significantly improved for 13.04, I've not had much sucess with anything prior to that
<donvito|2> hello, im trying to install simple machine forum, and simple portal , but i need to add chmod 0777 to some folder for my username nertil , how should i do that
<orated> Hi! I found that syslog and kern.log in /var/log is taking up 5GiB each. I was wondering why my system's /var and /usr are consuming ~10GiB each. Is it fine if I delete syslog and kern.log from /var/log ?
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: for linuxheaders 3.2.0-40 I found this: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-updates-main-i386/linux-headers-3.2.0-40-generic_3.2.0-40.64_i386.deb.html
<Supercomp> <DJones> You mean to say it should work in 13.04
<DJones> Supercomp: I'd suggest downloading a 13.04 iso and just try a live USB version to see if it detects it
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: should I download and install that?
<BluesKaj> cloneG, you've mucked up your graphics driver with x-swat ppa  , stay away from it ans consult with us before yopu add one the next time
<Supercomp> <DJones> Will do it. Thanks
<DJones> Supercomp: Good luck
<orated> *on desktop installation
<dakotawulfy> cloneG if the old one works you should be fine   you need to use jocky-gtk install the driver should work
<cloneG> BluesKaj: I was warned
<dakotawulfy> cloneG but not going to fix the other problem
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: no trusty ppa for nvidia drivers?
<dakotawulfy> cloneG by putting in the nvidia common u got what u need in there
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I get it...
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: how could I get back to default?
<BluesKaj> cloneG, you don't need a ppa , the avialable drivers should work , but your nvidia-xconfig probly needs updating in order for thedriver to load properly
<dakotawulfy> cloneG use the one i showed you with the screen shot
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: I mean the synaptic packages are all messed up because none matches the ubuntu version I am using
<cloneG> BluesKaj: yes that is what nvidia-settings tell me
<hFortich> test
<alkap> Question about changing locale environment variables.
<dakotawulfy> cloneG get rid of the repo  that u added for the other one for video that will clean it up a little
<alkap> Anyone able to help?
<MonkeyDust> dakotawulfy  'you', not 'u', please
<dakotawulfy> Sorry
<MonkeyDust> !leet | dakotawulfy
<ubottu> dakotawulfy: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<cloneG> dakotawulfy: what about this one other: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dakotawulfy, pretend we we can't reas texting code
<BluesKaj> cloneG, what makes you think that you need ppa drivers ?
<cloneG> BluesKaj: new system -->new drivers
<hFortich> say hi
<hFortich> hi
<oz7t> Still looking for people knowing something about parralport programming i C for Linux ubuntu
<BluesKaj> cloneG, no that's incorrect , which nvidia card ?
<cloneG> BluesKaj: nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<BluesKaj> cloneG, the nvidia-current . probly the 304 will run the 8800gt just fine
<fwaokda_> How can I fix it so my system doesn't crash whenever i go to “System Settings > Details”?
<cloneG> BluesKaj: yes it did...before the kernel upgrade
<oz7t> Still looking for people knowing something about parralport programming i C for Linux ubuntu  i don't gve up hi hi
<cloneG> BluesKaj: then I got this: http://postimg.org/image/870rnkvir/
<MonkeyDust> oz7t  try ##c++       (that's double #)
<oz7t> monkey thank  i try
<paulens> http://sdrv.ms/13WsGup
<paulens> why am i getting this???
<cloneG> BluesKaj: and need to run: sudo remove --purge nvidia* to access desktop
<paulens> help please!
<MonkeyDust> paulens  start with a question
<ichat_> BluesKaj,  sounds like an nvidia issue with your new kerneel
<paulens> it says BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 000000000p00043c
<paulens> MonkeyDust: my question is in the screenshot
<BluesKaj> cloneG, yeah , for now and the nouveau driver will run , but I haven't seen this with other 8800gt users
<paulens> [19:22] <paulens> why am i getting this???
<cloneG> BluesKaj: at startx I am getting this error: failed to load device file /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error) if any nvidia package installed
<MonkeyDust> !details |
<ubottu> : Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> paulens  ^^^^
<thurstylark> My computer is warning me about the update broken count is >0. What do I need to do to fix this?
<paulens> MonkeyDust: everything is in the screenshot. please don't be lazy and open it...
<MonkeyDust> paulens  don't be lazy and just type the question
<paulens> WHY AM I GETTING THIS?
<paulens> typed twice before
<ichat_> donte be rude man
<cloneG> BluesKaj: I would like to get this solved...
<ichat_> cloneG,  did you seach the nvidia user forums?
<paulens> MonkeyDust: just installed ubuntu 13, trying to boot, and i get this output after grub
<cloneG> BluesKaj: dakotaWulfy has been helping me trying to synch kernel version with linux-headers pointing that might be the problem and once synchronized using jockey-gtk to install recommended driver
<MusMuHe> hi all
<spice4life> so, what are you guys up to?
<cloneG> ichat_ they quickly tell you its a linux issue
<thurstylark> My computer is warning me about the update broken count is >0. What do I need to do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> cloneG, well, he might be right , are you on 12.04 ?
<adamk_> paulens, You hit a kernel panic.  Could be caused by any number of things.
<cloneG> BluesKaj: ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<paulens> adamk_: eh... how do i fix it? i mean how do i troubleshoot it?
<adamk_> paulens, Try booting with acpi and/or lapic disabled.  Try a different kernel.  Run memtest on your computer.
<cloneG> BluesKaj: and the kernel and headers are synch to 3.5.0
<adamk_> paulens, File a bug report :-)
<jair> guys is there such a thing like an installer for ubuntu besides the live version? I think before was called optional or additional? something like that?
<cloneG> BluesKaj but not working 3d acceleration
<paulens> adamk_: i just installed ubuntu, ao this is a stock kernel
<cloneG> Blueskaj: indeed the kernel module is not loading
<thurstylark> jair: it's called the alternate install
<ichat_> adamk  - a bug report before you  die a search on  hcl  ?
<paulens> adamk_: how do i get the textual log? now i can only take screenshots with my camera...
<jair> thurstylark: perfect that is what I am looking for!
<thurstylark> jair: It's all text based, and it works really well :)
<jair> thurstylark: yes, exactly is there one available for the latest version of ubuntu?
<ichat_> paulens,  remove  --quiet --spash (or somthing) from your boot option
<thurstylark> jair: no problem! It's in a specific section, let me find it...
<BluesKaj> cloneG, i recall having problems with nvidia on 12.04 , but it wasn't kernel module failure , it was a crappy driver so  iused nouveau for w=quite a while til the nvidia driver issue was fixed
<k2> i connect using PPPoE connection
<thurstylark> jair: here you go: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<k2> i cant disconnect
<paulens> maybe recovery mode?
<k2>  i connect using PPPoE connection    i cant disconnect
<paulens> ichat_: maybe recovery mode?
<k2> poff command fils
<cloneG> BluesKaj: would you downgrade kernel? I think that is not the way to go... but I dont really know what to think when the 13.04 is not lts nevermore
<k2> poff command fails
<BluesKaj> cloneG, the upgrade to 12.10 fixed my problem btw
<sere> Does banshee require jacker server to play music? i keep getting errors on both
<jair> thurstylark: thanks so much
<k2> i connect using PPPoE connection    i cant disconnect
<sere> banshee and rhythmbox*
<k2> poff fails
<jair> thurstylark: very good that this still exist.  Will download it and see if I can put it in a usb
<ichat_> paulens,  hit your grub boot opitions  ...
<paulens> ichat_: can't find quiet or spash
<k2> i connect using PPPoE connection    i cant disconnect
<k2> i connect using PPPoE connection    i cant disconnect using "poff"
<paulens> ichat_: it says 'e' to edit the commands before booting or 'c' for a command line
<sere> we get it
<paulens> ichat_: i pressed e and it have me something similar to if/else statement
<k2> k2 says, cannot disconnet from internet
<jair> thurstylark: perfect I come from the debian distros and i love the netinst I did not know there was one for ubuntu ;)
<k2> k2 says, cannot disconnet from internet
<jair> thurstylark: that is what i was looking for!!
<k2> k2 says, cannot disconnet from internet
<jair> thurstylark: thank you again...
<BluesKaj> cloneG, 13.04 is really quite stable so far , no nvidia driver problems at all , upgrading to 12.10 might fix your issue tho
<sere> k2 says, mute!
<giovanni> @pokemontimes
<giovanni> #pokemontimes
<cloneG> BluesKaj: but 12.04 has support till 2017!!
<cloneG> BluesKaj: this is the window I get when running Jockey-gtk with only nvidia-common installed: http://postimg.org/image/tqr7z4lh5/
<ichat_> paulens,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 sorry took me to find page
<sere> 13.4 is only a year....dont know why but im using it
<cloneG> BluesKaj: and this is what dakotawulfy told me to choose: http://ompldr.org/vaWJtaw/2013-05-05_650x588--1367764049.jpg
<paulens> ichat_: sorry for being such a noob, but what exactly should i look for? :/
<cloneG> BluesKaj: should I run nvidia-xconfig?
<dhci> anyone familiar with xset and putting screens in and out of standby? If the monitors are in standby and I use 'xset dpms force on', the monitors come back to green mode (energized) but the displays are still blank. I have to input a keystroke to the keyboard and then it comes back. Is there a command I can run instead?
<sere> cloneg: you dont havethe module loaded
<cloneG> BluesKaj: so? how do I get it loaded?=
<sere> drivers*
<sere> nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<BluesKaj> cloneG, I recall having problems with the riva driver , open a terminal , sudo nvidia-xconfig , then reboot
<cloneG> BluesKaj: okay following your advice...see you...I hope
<ichat_> paulens,  when you hit E   than  move your cursor to  quiete splash and remove (only) those 2 words
<ichat_> than you will see all textual output
<paulens> ichat_: yeah i understood that, but i can't find those words there
<cloneG> BluesKaj: sudo nvidia-xconfig outputs nothing
<cloneG> BluesKaj: it says command not found
<sere> cloneG: no drivers
<sere> nvidia accelerated graphics driver
<ichat_> paulens,  - than what do you see there
<BluesKaj> cloneG, that means you have no nvidia driver installed
<BluesKaj> only the updates
<chewyboy000> Hi
<cloneG> BluesKaj: ofcourse I dont!!! I need to pick it up from jockey-gtk list !! I was supposed to get the recommended driver on that list after running nvidia-xconfig and rebooting!!!!!
<oz7t> I am still looking for people knowing something about parrallelport programming  pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<chewyboy000> I have a question I am installing ubuntu but does it have flash/Java support??
<ichat_> oz7t,  type  /join  ##c++   like you where told half an hour ago
<BluesKaj> cloneG, thast list shows the riva driver /nvidia is installed , unless that'san old screenshot
<paulens_> ichat_: sorry connection dropped
<cloneG> BluesKaj: the only nvidia installed is nvidia-common otherwise the desktop is not accesible
<oz7t> icat i tried but no ansver  thanks
<oz7t> ichat i was waiting 20 minutes  hi hi
<BluesKaj> ok , cloneG have it your way , good luck
<chewyboy000> Does Ubuntu have Java support?
<ichat_> oz7t,  there are so chans that could help you, but ubuntu is certainly not one of them
<sere> chewyboy000: ust download the flash and jre packages i forget the name
<oz7t> ichat no problem i will find a solution   thanks
<chewyboy000> Is it the real Java or the OpenJDK java/
<erdinc> hello please help me how to change desktop icons font color?
<erdinc> on xubuntu
<sere> chewyboy000: i think its open..sec
<rtnb> Hi I'm having problems with my internet connection in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  I'm on a wired connection and internet access seems to cut out on and off every few minutes.  The network remains connected but I lose internet access only on the Ubuntu machine... any ideas?
<cloneG> BluesKaj: the screenshots I posted dont show nvidia riva installed...
<ichat_> paulens,  im unsure why you can find these boot options,    sorry
<chewyboy000> Okay
<cloneG> BluesKaj: well not active at least
<cloneG> BluesKaj: if I set nvidia riva active the screen goes corrupted
<o3u> anyone have TENDA WIRELESS USB W311M NANO 802N 150 ? working out of the box on 12.10?
<oz7t> my screen give only green pictures  where is my problem  ubuntu 13.o4
<BluesKaj> cloneG, ok try the experimental driver
<cloneG> BluesKaj: LOL
<donvito|2> how to reach via the internet, folders like portal, and forum ? i have dyndns my ip but i cant reach anything on /var/www folder
<chewyboy000> Is it Open JDK or not?
<BluesKaj> well ,it worked for me , cloneG , and my card is just an  elcheapo 8400gs
<lolbat> Why is srm so slow at deleting stuff?
<wins> hello, how can i switch from unity to the old gnome interface on ubuntu 13.04?
<cloneG> BluesKaj: okay thanks bye
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | wins start here
<ubottu> wins start here: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<sere> chewyboy000: its opejdk
<chewyboy000> Is there a way to get real Java or is that really complicated like with .tar.gz packages
<wins> ubottu, thx buddy
<sere> chewyboy000: if i remember correct i thought there was a java package in the past but i could be wrong
<kinesis> vsftpd will not let me login. what could be the issue?
<oz7t> where shall i change to get normal colors on my screen ??
<o3u> anyone have TENDA WIRELESS USB W311M NANO 802N 150 ? working out of the box on ubuntu 12.10?
<sere> chewyboy000: Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime
<sere> chewyboy000: thats the default-jre package
<kinesis> vsftpd will not let me login. what could be the issue?
<johnjohn1011> o3u: did you buy it yet?
<donvito|2> how to reach via the internet, folders like portal, and forum ? i have dyndns my ip but i cant reach anything on /var/www folder
<oz7t> what shall i do to get normal colors on my screen  ???????
<Pa^2> Any one successful with WordFlashReader?  Speedreading software.  Any alternative suggestions?
<chewyboy000> sere: Is the package default-jre in the Ubuntu Software Centre
<kinesis> vsftpd will not let me login. what could be the issue?
<betrayd> !details |  oz7t
<ubottu> oz7t: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<johnjohn1011> o3u: just did a quick search. that dongle seems to be be well supported
<bekks> kinesis: An user account with no permissions to log in.
<boxes> anyone able to help with vlc or ps3mediaserver
<frank_> hi there, any one know if a Medion USB DVB-T dongle is supported by Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<bekks> frank_: It depends on the chipset used.
<donvito|2> how to reach via the internet, folders like portal, and forum ? i have dyndns my ip but i cant reach anything on /var/www folder
<frank_> hi bekks it should be based on a realtek chip
<bekks> frank_: Never heard of DVB-T dongles with a Realtek chipset.
<donvito|2> ls - CCcamInfoPHP  index.html  phpsysinfo  portal
<donvito|2> this is how my /var/www/ looks
<betrayd> donvito|2: doesny dyndns require you to run a script to link your current external IP to your box
<donvito|2> betrayd let me check
<betrayd> ah
<delac> can anyone explain to me why "aticonfig --od-getcloks" shows "GPU load" as zero on gameplay? The load does sometimes show few percentage on normal desktop use, but only zero when playing games.
<moppers> frank_, PCI one is ... i know yo have usb, maybe that site also knows ... http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards
<donvito|2> ok how to reach the www folder with my ip?
<donvito|2> example http://ip.ip:80/portal
<bekks> donvito|2: You have to create a portforwarding on your router.
<donvito|2> i did that
<moppers> it should work then
<betrayd> donvito|2: sure there's not a newer external IP
<betrayd> ?
<frank_> hi bekks it is this one, i really dont know what chip it uses but the name on the dongle is: Medion 	Mini DVB-T USB Stick 	MD 86351
<donvito|2> im sure
<bekks> donvito|2: And being behind a router, most likely it isnt capable of dealing with loopback NAT, so you have to test that from outside.
<bekks> frank_: The name is pretty irrelevant, the chipset is the important information.
<CarlFK> how do I find what package supplies apt-add-repository ?
<donvito|2> should i open port 80 on router?
<moppers> donvito|2, i jsut got here, have you made sure the server is up?
<bekks> donvito|2: Of course, if you want to access it from outside.
<donvito|2> moppers yes i cant acces from localhost
<moppers> donvito|2, that;s dependent on the router... some will do that as part of port forward automaticlaly
<moppers> cant?
<donvito|2> TCP or UDP?
<frank_> okay i will try to find out
<moppers> wait
<bekks> donvito|2: Does http://localhost:80/portal work?
<moppers> if oyu are accessing the server from localhost, why are you going through the router?
<moppers> of course that wont work!
<donvito|2> its fine now
<donvito|2> http://nertiltvbox.no-ip.org/portal/
<donvito|2> can anyone check does it work?
<moppers> i guess i missed the start of the question, as it makes no sense. i'll be quiet now.
<rtnb> i'm ssh'ing into a remote machine and just today it started telling me that /etc/sudoers cant be found and I can't run sudo operations on it
<betrayd> i seea forum, donvito|2
<bekks> donvito|2: Works.
<donvito|2> it works
<rtnb> I tried apt-get install sudo but apt-get command isnt found
<donvito|2> nice!
<felon> i could not download all repository indexes resulting in a error when doing updates, can someone help me im on 13.04
<betrayd>  rtnb you put sudo at the end?
<rtnb> at the end of what?
<o3u> johnjohn1011: Thanks!
<betrayd> rtnb: seems like you wanted to install sudo
<moppers> betrayd, he's trying to reinstall sudo it looks like. and it looks like the machine is broke, as apt-get isnt installed
<rtnb> yea
<rtnb> apt-get command not found
<felon> no public key it says : NO_PUBKEY D6BD7D4144A31152Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<betrayd> yes moppers but is that a direct paste
<moppers> rtnb, apt-get should be in /usr/bin on ubuntu
<cassien> Hi everyone! I'm in trouble with my computer Presario CQ57. I want to active the WIfi on my laptop but the button doesn't turn on. Can someone help me ? I've tried all ways that I could find on web
<moppers> rtnb, try it wih the path specified like that, in case your local shell vars are broke
<rtnb> moppers, so /usr/bin/apt-get install ?
<rtnb> sorry im kind of new to ubuntu
<sere> cassien: type iwconfig and see if you got an interface for your card
<moppers> rtnb, yes ... but would i would be tempted to reintall, that's a weird system you have
<rtnb> i cant
<rtnb> this is just the box on my hosting
<betrayd> rtnb: is why sudo runs it, sudo may have the correct path
<moppers> rtnb, are you sure it's ubuntu?
<frank_> @bekks it says Siano SMS1140 on the chip (i took i apart :)
<rtnb> no good point i just realized that
<rtnb> ill get in touch with support
<cassien> sere: results are ra0     Ralink STA   ;   eth0 no wireless extansions      ;   lo     no wireless extensions
<moppers> rtnb, lsb_release -a
<rtnb> command not found
<moppers> rtnb, uname -a
<betrayd> or cat /etc/issue ?
<rtnb> hmm
<rtnb> nothing there seems to tell the distro
<rtnb> Linux host354.hostmonster.com 2.6.32-20130307.60.9.bh6.x86_64 #1 SMP Thu Mar 7 15:58:33 EST 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<moppers> bh6?
<rtnb> idk
<chiluk> so I have a laptop with nvidia optimus graphics on it.  I just installed raring.  Then upgraded all packages.. Everything was working fine.  As soon as I install the nvidia binary driver, and reboot, X core dumps, and unity refuses to launch.. does anyone know about this?
<moppers> rtnb, if you type 'yum' is that command found?
<rtnb> CRITICAL:yum.cli:Config Error: Error accessing file for config file:///etc/yum.conf
<chiluk> is there a channel for X/unity problems?
<moppers> rtnb, you have yum: you 're fedora or centos or amazon linux or redhat or one of the other yum distros
<rtnb> ok im sorry i put this in the wrong place!
<rtnb> thanks
<sere> cassien: check your logs and see if your getting an erro...also make sure you dhcpd is running
<rtnb> I am having another problem on my Ubuntu machine though..... half the time I try to bring up a website i get "server not found"
<rtnb> then after a few minutes it'll work
<rtnb> i'm on a wired connection, using 12.04 LTS
<CarlFK> I need rarring's   /usr/bin/apt-add-repository  which is in http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/software-properties-common/download   so I wget it, dpkg -i ...deb.. get  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured - is there a better way to do this ?
<agu10^_> okay at /var/www i can create dirs. but at /var/www/wildcard i can't! Why is this? wildcard is 775.
<o3u> johnjohn1011: where can i check ? MMNOX Wireless N USB Adapter (MX-W311MI)
<gustav> agu10^_: You don't own wildcard?
<betrayd> agu10^_:  have to, if you want to start making dirs
<agu10^_>  thanks
<quick-> Hi , how can i install new themes in ubuntu 12.04 LTS with gnome ? Please help.
<cloneG> BluesKaj: The experimental driver made the graphic environment crash too
<cloneG> BluesKaj: what is the linux-backports-modules-headers-precise-generic-pae:i386 for?
<jiffe1> there anyway to find out what is running in swap?
<cloneG> BluesKaj: what backported means?
<thomedy> im trying to set up a printer in 12.04
<thomedy> and when i goto printers in unity it doens't recognize my driver
<earl2> hi.  is there some kind of vnc or related remote desktop service configured by default on ubuntu?
<Walex2> thomedy: our psychic advisors are scrying to figure out which driver should be used and which printer you have :-)
<thomedy> tell chloe shes doing an amazing job im assuming shees your bos
<thomedy> epson workforce 520 all in one printer
<thomedy> in google it said it should automaticcally
<thomedy> fin d the driver
<thomedy> im running 1204
<RussellAlan> Upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 32bit... after my BIOS finishes, the screen starts going all crazy until LOGIN screen on ubuntu (so this passes up my grub menu)
<alexandros_c> I am running ubuntu 13.04 and my sound just stopped working, please help get my sound back
<oz7t> how can i get my colors on my screen back
<Xtreme> hey guys
<RussellAlan> hey Xtreme
<chilicuil> hi there, are you aware of any Movie mode in Ubuntu?, I'm running ubuntu raring (installed in an old netbook to let my niece see cartoons in youtube) and after a while the system locks itself, in my dev machine I run this code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636132/ , however I'd like to do it, the ubuntu classical way (unity)
<Xtreme> i have noticed that videos are not clear on ubuntu as they were on windows..
<Xtreme> .xvid
<Xtreme> i have vlc..
<Xtreme> what am i missing on?
<Guest93254> what is this
<betrayd> hey jack
<Guest93254> he betrayd
<oz7t> how can i get my colors on my screen back   It happend whwn i was going from 12.10 to 13.04
<cloneG> I am having a problem with nvidia packages.not activating driver,  only installing packages the x server fails to start. ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<Xtreme> anyone
<cloneG> how could I fix this?
<Xtreme> ?
<Guest93254> tel me about installation
<betrayd> cloneG: time to look at xorg.0.log & .xsession-errors
<Guest93254> hi lioquant
<RussellAlan> Upgraded from 11.04 to 12.04 32bit... after my BIOS finishes, the screen starts going all crazy until LOGIN screen on ubuntu (so this passes up my grub menu)
<RussellAlan> been reading places
<RussellAlan> but no situation is the same.
<schreber> Is there a "dummy" guide to setting up a LAMP server using Ubuntu so that it can mimic a Windows AD Server?
<Walex2> thomedy: have you tried checking what CUPS thinks its printers are? That it connecting to http://localhost:631/
<Walex2> thomedy: it would be found automatically if it is supported...
<cloneG> betrayd: I am in darrinh 's shoes but that fix didnt work for me: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=114091&page=2
<SP0x> hello everybody
<michel71> hello
<thomedy> it was a stupid problem
<thomedy> i have a secure network
<thomedy> and i thought the printer had the passcode put in i fixed it im fixeing the whole situation already
<Walex2> thomedy: ahhhh
<frank_> hi bekks it says Siano SMS1140 on the chip (i took i apart :)
<cloneG> betrayd: and where can I find .x-sessions?
<thomedy> i made a small bash script that i put in bin and im making my first icon using a *.desktop file in launcher here pretty soon
<thomedy> im prety excited
<cloneG> betrayd: .xsession-errors
<michel71> in a bash script, how does one check if a program is already installed on the computer?
<Walex2> michel71: which program?
<Walex2> michel71: and installed in what way?
<michel71> gedit
<Walex2> michel71: uhmmmm one way is with the command 'which' or with 'type'. Another is to check whether the package containing the program is installed, like 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/gedit'
<Walex2> michel71: but I would be wary of checking for things like that. perhaps you are trying to solve the wrong problem
<SP0x> is there a keyboard shortcut for minimizing windows?
<SP0x> in ubuntu 13
<SP0x> or do i have to make one?
<Walex2> michel71: if you want replies except in very rare cases you should not msg people privately
<Gerowen> So how do I set the new "Files" application to show me hidden files?
<jesper85m> hi guys i was woundering how i know if i have drivers for my grafic card?
<Gerowen> Nevermind, got it
<SP0x> btw guys, what's the most secure ftpd?
<zoktar> Can you rebind alt (tap) for unity command to something like alt+windowsbutton? alt messes alot of games up
<dino__> Good morning!   Have a small problem using screen as my shell.  It works great when I login using ssh (have nice access to multiple running screens, etc.)  But, when I attempt to SFTP into the machine, it get errors about response length.  My guess is that something in the config is causing screen to spit back the entire screen to the SSH client.  Any ideas how to fix this
<muelli> dino__: how did you configure screen being your shell?
<b1tchass_n1gger> i have trouble with UBUNTU 13.10
<zoktar> found it
<b1tchass_n1gger> help me
<muelli> b1tchass_n1gger: #ubuntu+1
<b1tchass_n1gger> my CPU is 100% all the time
<eugene^> hi
<dino__> muelli:  set it as default shell in /etc/passwd
<nownot> I have a bash script that run a php script every 5 seconds that parses a twitter feed. I want this script to start when the computer starts and I have a few questions regarding this. Will having the bash script every 5 seconds have a factor on the performance of the machine, its basically a while with a sleep 5. How do I make it to where this scripts start upon system start?
<jesper85m> how do i find the swedish ubuntu channel?
<shankstaBytes> can some one tell me how to specify port when using "connect to server" and the protocol is sftp?
<OerHeks> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<shankstaBytes> i am really annoyed how the Gnome team keeps removing features
<muelli> dino__: hm. interesting. I don't think sftp should be affected by that. But I don't fully know. Can you pastebin the errors that you get?
<Walex2> nownot: that is a rather peculiar way to do it.
<Walex2> nownot: 'man crontab'
<anzenketh> Whenever I set a interface ifconfig -a shows that the interface was renamed.
<nownot> Walex2: Im open for suggestions
<muelli> nownot: hm. I think I would use a cronjob. For both, every five minutes and on boot. */5 * * * * and @reboot will help you
<nownot> Walex2: you can, from my reading, do a cronjob based on seconds … could be wrong on this
<muelli> shankstaBytes: like what?
<nownot> or maybe you can, don't know wtf i was looking at …
<shankstaBytes> muelli: if you dont know then you probably dont use those features
<nownot> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/07/cron-every-5-minutes/ <-- Cron job cannot be used to schedule a job in seconds interval.
<shankstaBytes> lots of nautilus features were remove
<shankstaBytes> removed
<shankstaBytes> and they made 2 different menus
<shankstaBytes> its bad for Unity
<wilee-nilee> shankstaBytes, This is not ubuntu complaints but support.
<Walex2> nownot: what can do is to schedule a script every minute, and then the scripts does 11 repetitions every 5 seconds.
<Walex2> nownot: in that way you get the automatic running of CRON and the every-5-seconds that you want.
<nownot> agh, so the /11 will do a minute /11 so every 5 seconds
<nownot> gotcha coach, thanks!
<Walex2> nownot: something like 'for N in {1..11}; do SOMETHING; sleep 5; done' and you run that as a CROn job
<shankstaBytes> wilee-nilee: so can you answer my question?
<nownot> Walex2: ummm that part just really confused me
<bekks> for i in `seq 1 ... :)
<virus_ger> hey guys
<muelli> shankstaBytes: I invite you to discuss your matters on nautilus-list: https://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/nautilus-list
<nownot> Walex2: agh shit gotcha, thanks
<virus_ger> anybody got a link how i can install ubuntu + windows7 on the same harddrive?
<shankstaBytes> muelli: that was no my question
<shankstaBytes> can some one tell me how to specify port when using "connect to server" and the protocol is sftp?
<muelli> shankstaBytes: I'd expect sftp://foo:2222/
<bekks> shankstaBytes: sftp://ip:port/
<OerHeks> sftp user@address -p 443
<Walex2> virus_ger: there are very many "dual boot" pages, just do a web search with the obvious keywords
<prime_> morning all
<GodsFlaw> k so installed on two different drives only get blinking currsor on restart ideas?
<bekks> !nomodeset | GodsFlaw
<ubottu> GodsFlaw: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<prime_> Is this the place for a laptop question?
<Gerowen> Question: I've been using Google Chrome for a while, and starting after the upgrade to 13.04, if I use peppermint flash, flash videos lag horribley in fullscreen.  If I disable peppermint flash and use the flash from the repositories, flash videos play just fine, but random web page elements get garbled beyond usage, some of which don't even appear to use flash, like the photo uploader on Facebook.  Reference this screenshot: ht
<Gerowen> tp://ubuntuone.com/2iqiMSWp34auuHDocZSWgn
<Gerowen> http://ubuntuone.com/2iqiMSWp34auuHDocZSWgn
<Gerowen> However those same elements, using flash from the repos, work just fine in Firefox
<Gerowen> But Firefox still feels sluggish compared to Chrome.
<prime_> researched a bunch on the S76 Lemur, but can't find many actual reviews. Does anyone here have any hands on experience?
<XHEART24> iron man 3? english
<dakotawulfy>  Gerowen  i been checking out qupzilla seem to be fast works for a lot of things
<DJones> !piracy | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<XHEART24> ok.
<Sp0x> go to thepiratebay.com :D
<prime_> Does anyone have a suggestion for a small laptop that runs ubuntu flawlessly? STarting to think they don't exist...
<FlowRiser> prime_, of course they do
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<doomlord> wow, great to see the cintiq support
<doomlord> pleasantly surprised by that
<FlowRiser> prime_, take a look at the asus eeepc series, i have an older model and it runs ubuntu flawlessly
<prime_> OK Thank you very much - I'm new and keep reading about battery/fan/wifi issues on laptops...
<FlowRiser> prime_, I would argue that most of the laptops and pcs can work out of the box with ubuntu
<habstinat> How can I share wifi from my laptop to my desktop through an ethernet cable?
<SwedeMike> habstinat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<XHEART24> has anyone here conveted mp4 to avi?
<josefjindra> yes
<XHEART24> using ubuntu 12
<mizifih> XHEART24: You need to convert videos, is that it?
<XHEART24> yes
<XHEART24> i have a sony media player but it does not read mp4
<XHEART24> i want to transfer the video to a usb stick and see it on my media player, i do not have plasma yet
<mizifih> avidemux
<XHEART24> i only have ubuntu 12.04
<mizifih> XHEART24: avidemux?
<frosty> i think i've found a wierd bug :-), if i double click on a simple dropdown like the one in the example on http://w3schools.com/tags/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_select my screen turns black until i release, anyone else tried?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. weird media player that dosent support mp4
<XHEART24> i only have to download it? avidemux?
<Dr_willis> avidemux is in the repos yes.
<Dr_willis> !info avidemux
<ubottu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu13 (raring), package size 764 kB, installed size 1957 kB
<XHEART24> it is a sony media player it is not new
<mizifih> XHEART24: go to software/application center and search for it
<Dr_willis> you need to determine what file formats/codecs it can play.
<Dr_willis> it could be you just need to rename the video.mp4 to be video.avi
<XHEART24> i have not tried that
<nanvou> hellp
<mizifih> XHEART24: oh, yeah, mp4 and avi are containers
<nanvou> I'm trying to enable vino-server
<nanvou> by using "gsettings set org.gnome.Vino enabled true"
<mizifih> Dr_willis is right
<nanvou> but I get a "WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=bcd88addab015d57f51cd3e60000047e --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<XHEART24> by changing from mp4 to avi will it increase in size?
<Dr_willis> if you can find a video it CAN play. you can see what codec its using
<mizifih> Dr_willis: I believe avidemux do not convert what doesn't need to be converted
<Dr_willis> ive been converting videos with avidemux all week... ;)
<nanvou> how do I do that ?
<mizifih> XHEART24: it depends on what you're going to do with the file, but he's saying just to change the extension
<Dr_willis> XHEART24,  just try changeing the name.
<XHEART24> ok thanks, you are so kind guys, take care
<tony> hay gud
<mizifih> XHEART24: wait
<XHEART24> yes?
<mizifih> XHEART24: that was a suggestion, trying to rename the filename (extension), but Avidemux can convert it for you
<mizifih> for sure
<brian____> Is it easy to change the 'waiting for network configuration' timeout?  I would prefer to have it set to 10 seconds instead of 120seconds..
<Dr_willis> arista can also convert and has dozens of presets
<nick14> shouldn't file give you a clue as to what type it is?
<mizifih> nick14: kinda
<Dr_willis> if you can find a video it CAN play. you can see what codec its using, the vlc player can tell you exactly the specs of the working video
<mizifih> nick14: but mp4 files can contain a xvid video track, I believe
<mizifih> I don't know
<mizifih> video stuff is really crazy these days
<XHEART24> the video plays well on the pc but not on the media player
<XHEART24> thx for the help
<Dr_willis> XHEART24,  again.. find a video that plays on the player.. and then we can determine what format its using.
<mizifih> XHEART24: well... you'll have to convert it
<XHEART24> ok
<mizifih> AVI is not a video format
<mizifih> it's just a container
<Dr_willis> it might just need tobe called whatever.avi   instead of whatever.mp4
<Dr_willis> or it might have to be some specific codecs
<mizifih> Sony...
<mizifih> It's probablu AVC something
<mizifih> probably*
<mizifih> is it AVC... I had some trouble with my PSP back when I used it to play videos
<Dr_willis> hard to tell with sony these days.. the PSP i recall played mp4's but they had to be special encoded
<mizifih> avc
<mizifih> I think it was avc, if the name is right
<nick14> mizifih: right, just a container?
<mizifih> AVI, yeah
<mizifih> Dr_willis: say the word, LOL
<mizifih> Dr_willis: AVI just a container?
<Dr_willis> you could hit up google for the exact name/type/make of the player  and find its specs as to what it can play.
<CarlFK> apt-get install ssl-cert - that threw up some dialogs.  I want to see them again.  shouldn't apt-get purge ssl-cert; apt-get install ssl-cert do the same install ?
<Dr_willis> CarlFK,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename       might do it.
<anass> Hey
<CarlFK> Dr_willis: nope :(
<mizifih> "Audio Video Interleaved (also Audio Video Interleave), known by its initials AVI, is a multimedia container format introduced by Microsoft in November 1992 as part of its Video for Windows technology."
<mizifih> nick14: I think I'm wrong though...
<CarlFK> Dr_willis: also, my goal is to figure out how to install it without any user interaction.. so I need to figure out how to remove whatever it set
<brian____> nevermind, found it in /etc/init/failsafe -- just had to adjust the sleep timers
<treaverphoerig> Hey guys can you help me fix my keyboard problems on startup and installing Gnome-Shell-Extensions
<mizifih> nick14: no, I think I'm right: An AVI file may carry audio/visual data inside the chunks in virtually any compression scheme, including Full Frame (Uncompressed), Intel Real Time (Indeo), Cinepak, Motion JPEG, Editable MPEG, VDOWave, ClearVideo / RealVideo, QPEG, and MPEG-4 Video.
<jrib> CarlFK: why don't you use apt-get to install the package?
<jrib> !find add-apt-repository
<treaverphoerig> Jrib are you talking to me?
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in software-properties-common
<jrib> erm, maybe he wasn't a bot... oops
<cp> hehe
<CarlFK> jrib: I do.  it throws up a dialog.
<CarlFK> jrib: oh, that.. trying to install the current version into precise
<jrib> CarlFK: you're trying to install the current version of the package that provides add-apt-repository?
<treaverphoerig> Could someone help me install Gnome-Shell-Extensions
<treaverphoerig> If you could remote-desktop me I can show you my problem.
<CarlFK> jrib: I wan to do "apt-add-repository multiverse" on a precise box, but that wasn't supported yet
<jrib> treaverphoerig: generally, we don't advise people providing remote access to their computers for support issues; it's better and much safer for you to just explain the problem
<treaverphoerig> I try to install Gnome-Shell-Extensions and it says they can't be found.
<jrib> treaverphoerig: how do you try to install them?
<treaverphoerig> I've added the PPA several times from different sources and still nothing
<treaverphoerig> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme gnome-shell-extensions-dock gnome-shell-extensions-drive-menu gnome-shell-extensions-pidgin gnome-shell-extensions-system-monitor gnome-shell-extensions-weather gnome-shell-extensions-windows-navigator
<jrib> treaverphoerig: pastebin full input and output at http://paste.ubuntu.com and then post the link here
<treaverphoerig> So what do I do
<neytiri> is there a way to keep the system from overwriting my resolv.conf file,   i have my addresses static set in the interfaces
<jrib> !resolv.conf | neytiri
<CarlFK> jrib: I have mostly given up on that.  the version that does depends on a python3 version, and I don't think I want to try to force that..  It just means I need 4 lines of apt-add-repository, oh well.
<ubottu> neytiri: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<jrib> CarlFK: I don't think it's worth it.  Setting up multiverse is a one-time deal anyway
<treaverphoerig> Jrib someone please help me
<jrib> treaverphoerig: for us to help you, please:  pastebin full input and output at http://paste.ubuntu.com and then post the link here
<muhe> !loc jrib
<muhe> new in irc....
<CarlFK> jrib: well, it is one time per testing a fairly large set of install scripts.  so figure 20 times a day.. over a few days.. I don't want to do anything by hand
<muhe> sorry ubottu
<nyuszika7h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636424/
<jrib> CarlFK: install scripts?
<treaverphoerig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636426/
<CarlFK> jrib: https://github.com/timvideos/streaming-system/tree/master/tools/setup  all of those need to be run - and currently they don't becuse it needs to work on LTS
<Dr_willis> treaverphoerig,  you did do a sudo apt-get update, after enabling the ppas?
<treaverphoerig> Yes
<lenz> Hey guys.
<lenz> I'm having an issue with some external drives.
<jrib> treaverphoerig: https://launchpad.net/~gnome-shell-extensions/+archive/ppa I only see one package there
<lenz> My friend has an external drive that is not recognized by any of my ubuntu boxes.
<lenz> It connects normally under win and os x though.
<lenz> Am I missing some software?
<treaverphoerig> How do I install these https://extensions.gnome.org/
<Dr_willis> lenz,  is he  'safely removeing' it when removeing it from the windows machines? try to mount it by hand, that may show any error messages
<Dr_willis> treaverphoerig,  i just clickon the slider button  next to the extension, and it installs here.
<jrib> CarlFK: sorry but I'm not understanding the relationship between streaming-system and enabling multiverse
<lenz> treaverphoerig, there's a slider next to the extensions; click it
<Dr_willis> treaverphoerig,  what browser are you using?
<nyuszika7h> anyone got an idea on this ALSA/Pulse error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636424/
<nyuszika7h> (sorry for repost)
<treaverphoerig> Chromium
<Dr_willis> try firefox
<lenz> Dr_willis, yeah I tried manual mount; it was as though its not plugged in
<jrib> treaverphoerig: are you actually using gnome-shell by the way?
<treaverphoerig> You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information.
<treaverphoerig> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome
<Dr_willis> lenz,  if sudo blkid, or 'sudo fdisk -l' dosent see it.. then theres a deeper issue going on. cable/port/drive
<treaverphoerig> I found it! Thanks
<lenz> Dr_willis, I'll try those two
<treaverphoerig> Now how do I fix keyboard and mouse on startup
<lenz> Thank you kind sir
<Dr_willis> treaverphoerig,  tell us whats broken about them perhaps.
<lenz> treaverphoerig, it normally works out of the box
<treaverphoerig> My keyboard and mouse sometimes on boot do not even work. Not one button
<lenz> Oh, one more question: I installed mediatomb to be able to have UPNP-Mediaserver for my music. It starts automatically on boot, but I don't want it to.
<lenz> How exactly do I remove it from xinit?
<Dr_willis> lenz,  if its managed by UPSTART it would have a whatever.conf file in /etc/init/
<lenz> Ill check
<Dr_willis> if its managed by SysV it would have some init scripts in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc.# i belive
<CarlFK> jrib: this fails https://github.com/timvideos/streaming-system/blob/master/tools/setup/01-add-multiverse.sh  -  fail is bad ;)
<OerHeks> treaverphoerig, if you have an USB keyboard/mouse, enable usb-support in your bios
<treaverphoerig> It's all hardware connected to the laptop
<lenz> It is in /init/, Dr_willis, should I just delete the file?
<jrib> CarlFK: why does it need to enable multiverse though?  That should be something the admin does, no?  Or do you want this just for testing sake?
<Dr_willis> lenz,  i suggest just  renameing it..
<Dr_willis> lenz,  whatever.dontrun
<Dr_willis> instead of whatever.conf
<lenz> Thanks
<lenz> mv command is fine I guess?
<Dr_willis> sudo mv foo bar
<Dr_willis> ;)
<jrib> CarlFK: anyway, to me, it seems like you should just setup the testing environment to already have multiverse enabled.  If you can't do that, you could instead just copy a file to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that enables multiverse.  But I still find it strange this software to be doing this
<jrib> ^for
<lenz> Dr_willis I know about foobar but I don't get it
<lenz> :D
<lenz> Also, it's in init.d as well
<DaVinciIT> hi all. Ubuntu 13.04. System is updated. Sometime system go at login page but video is 'confused'. is not possible see nothing. can you help me?
<lenz> DaVinciIT, we need you log files.
<DaVinciIT> lenz: where I can find it ?
<lenz> DaVinciIT, 1. boot into a live disk 2. mount your hard drive 3. /etc/var/log/ should have your log files
<lenz> post Xorg.log and dmesg.log on the forums
<Dr_willis> DaVinciIT,  just sometimes? othertimes it works fine?
<DaVinciIT> ok thank you
<lenz> I was having serious graphics driver issues in 13.04 as well
<lenz> now back in 12.04
<tonsofpcs> trying to build an app on 13.04 that ./configure runs looking for qt3 (I think).  It errors that qt toolkit isn't found.  Suggestions?
<ppcblaster> Where can I read how to install tarball driver with no readme or install file
<lenz> it seems my Radeon HD 3430 Mobility is no longer supported in kernel 3.8
<Dr_willis> tonsofpcs,  you are sure its qt3 ? kde is now using QT4 i thought.. any app using qt3 would be sort of old.
<DaVinciIT> Dr_willis: I think it appears when the system is stressed. I'use WiFi, MonoDevelop, Opera Browser with many tabs opened.
<johnjohn1011> lenz, dats not good.  I wonder what happened.  how old is that card?
<tonsofpcs> Dr_willis: well, the compile instructions say to install the qt3 dev libs before building...
<Dr_willis> DaVinciIT,  that was not how you described it.. You said it was messed up when you logged in.. how can you just login and have all those running..
<lenz> johnjohn1011, I bought it off DELL in 2008
<Dr_willis> tonsofpcs,  those might not even be in the repos any more. try an apt-cache search qt dev   and look for anything that looks like it may apply and install it perhaps
<lenz> johnjohn1011, it's pity because I am really missing some of my favourite features that I had in 12.10
<DaVinciIT> Dr_willis: sorry. I login, I work for a time, and sometimes, system go back at login page, and I cant do anything cause the image is fragmented.
<lenz> DaVinciIT, what hardware to you use?
<DaVinciIT> lenz:  SONY Vaio VPCF12E4E
<DaVinciIT> Dr_willis: I hear the 'login' sound.
<lenz> DaVinciIT it might be a problem with your vga controller
<lenz> I had a similar problem in 13.04
<lenz> DaVinciIT, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138392
<Dr_willis> DaVinciIT,  i seem to recxall some quirks with X/login screen ages ago.. i had to enable the 'always restart X server' in the lightdm settings conf files.
<Dr_willis> or go to the console and do a 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<DaVinciIT> lenz: I'm on 13.04 too
<DaVinciIT> well thank you very much.
<shankstaBytes> does nautilus have some kind of cache?
<shankstaBytes> for like sftp connections
<Dr_willis> it uses the .gvfs subsystem for stuff like that i belive
<MonkeyDust> shankstaBytes  look in ~/.cache
<Dr_willis> what are you cacheing?
<shankstaBytes> deosn't look like it
<aet> hi i just tried to install ubuntu on a 2nd internal harddrive, i chose sda (hard drive with windows 7 as my bootloader), when it boots i get a black screen with a cursor... what did i do wrong?
<shankstaBytes> im trying to connect via sftp but i get an unhandled exception
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | aet try this
<ubottu> aet try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<shankstaBytes> i can login via ssh no problem
<aet> monkeydust, wouldnt that have prevented it from working on my last install (yesterday)?
<aet> same machine, just wanted a fresh install
<chutney> has anyone here ever heard of a tool called "flup", which I guess is supposed to update formware on fujitsu harddrives
<aet> though i think last time i installed from wubi
<MonkeyDust> !find flup
<ubottu> Found: python-flup
<daniel__1> My BIOS has a setting to change the memory alotted to the AGP card. I have a PCI Graphics card and I am wondering is there any way that I can use that alotted memory for the card in any way?
<Dr_willis> daniel__1,  so you dont have an agp card.. but a PCI (or you mean pcie) video card?
<daniel__1> I have a PCI card
<chutney> python-flup has a similar name, but the description is of something different than a firmware updater
<Dr_willis> if you are not using an agp card. i don t think that setting would matter.
<Dr_willis> unless its refering to a built in video chipset on the mb.
<daniel__1> I am wondering is I can use that memory for the PCI card. It is doing nothing now. I have a NVIDIA TNT2 M64
<Dr_willis> I dont really see how its being alloted to a video card that you said dosent exist. you may want to askin #hardware
<chutney> danial__1, if you mean you have a standard 32-bit pci card, the answer is no
<Dr_willis> and i doubt if you can set the pci card to use the system memroy that way
<daniel__1> Okay, thats all I need to know
<chutney> if might be good to upgrade at least to a agp card though
<Dr_willis> stuff gets that old.. its hard to justify putting in any more $$ in it. :) but i bet you can find some cheap used stuff around.
<johnjohn1011> AGP card? is that still supported?
<cyberpork> HELLO EVERYBODY!
<giraffe> Welcome
<cyberpork> anyone can help me? i'm looking for a package of spotify version 1:0.8.8.323.gd143501.250-1 because unfortunately i've upgrade it deleting the old one and the new app crashes ... :(
<Dr_willis> johnjohn1011,  linux is good about keeping support for old hardware in... perhaps too good at times. ;)
<giraffe> I like eucalyptus leaves
<nobregadantas> Hello everyone
<giraffe> I am downloading ubuntu
<giraffe> right now
<cp> giraffe: linuxMint?  :P~
<giraffe> nah, 12.04.2-server
<giraffe> problem?
<cyberpork> anyone can help me? i'm looking for a package of spotify version 1:0.8.8.323.gd143501.250-1 because unfortunately i've upgrade it deleting the old one and the new app crashes ... :(
<giraffe> stupid mirror is giving me 65KB
<ctxmen> try WTF 4.5
<giraffe> ugh mirror script to randomize mirrors has no geoloc ... giving me austraila when im in us
<Dr_willis> ive seen days where that would be faster. ;)
<Sb2115> I updated to 13.04 and now my system hangs at the Ubuntu screen during boot.
<cp> cyberpork:   try http://www.getdeb.net/ or maybe pkgs.org
<cyberpork> cp, it isn't :(
<Bray90820> are the codes to play dvds installed on ubuntu 13.04
<Dr_willis> Bray90820,  not by default./ No
<thistony> hi all
<cyberpork> plz anyone can help me?
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thistony> cyberpork: whats the question
<Bray90820> Dr_willis: what codes would i need to install
<giraffe> berp
<Bray90820> would they be at the link  ubottu sent
<Dr_willis> Bray90820,  see the url the bot gave above.. its some package you install then a script you run
<Bray90820> ok
<Bray90820> then for some reason they were already installed for me
<cyberpork> thistony,  i'm looking for a package of spotify version 1:0.8.8.323.gd143501.250-1 because unfortunately i've upgrade it deleting the old one and the new app on my pc crashes ... :(
<cyberpork> thistony, also i've cleaned my apt-cache :(((
<cp> cyberpork:   http://pkgs.org/opensuse-factory/packman-i586/spotify-installer-0.8.8.323.gd143501.250-5.3.noarch.rpm.html    maybe?
<anass> hi i want to know how to install java
<Dr_willis> !java | anass
<ubottu> anass: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jackw411> anybody managed to get guard-livereload working on ubuntu 12.04 LTS? I'm having problems
<cyberpork> cp, it doesn't work for me it just download the latest version
<cyberpork> :(
<thistony> oh that changes things
<anass> thank you
<cp> cyberpork:    thus I keep all my .deb :), unfortunately, I don't use spotify :|
<thistony> cyberpork: check this out. As always I recommend that you read the whole document...   http://code.google.com/p/spotcommander/wiki/DowngradeSpotify
<cyberpork> cp,  thanks
<cyberpork> thistony, oooooh! thanks man! it seems another version but i test it now!
<thistony> cyberpork: make sure you follow all of the directions. If you do not you will end up with files that versions are different than other versions
<cyberpork> thistony, yes i'm reading the instructions ;)
<Sb2115> is there any kind of rescue utility on the 13.04 install DVD?
<thistony> Anyone know how to make one netgear wireless router connect to another through wireless instead of the LAN port?
<wilee-nilee> Sb2115, Rescue of what?
<Sb2115> wilee-nilee - I updated to 13.04 and now my system hangs on the Ubuntu splash screen and will not boot.  I was hoping for some kind of repair utility to help figure out what went wrong.
<TuomasT> How do I search for a package using apt-get? I am looking for SDL devel package
<Thorby>  /msg nickserv identify 1.2380
<wilee-nilee> Sb2115, Not really one, did you try a nomodeset from grub?
<ZynACK> TuomasT: apt-cache search
<Thorby> nice
<Dr_willis> Sb2115,  tried the text  mode options to  grub yet?
<Dr_willis> !text | Sb2115
<ubottu> Sb2115: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cyberpork> also i've a little problem with flash player, the audio is vanished from 1 month and i can't listen anysong on youtube or similar
<thistony> TuomasT:  try apt-cache search {package-name}
<TuomasT> ZynACK: Thanks
<ZynACK> No problem.
<Sb2115> I'm really new at this, but will take a look
<thistony> this does not search the internet for packages though
<Thorby> Hi all.  Where can I find a complete command reference for Ubuntu?  I just ran sudo iwconfig wlan2 power off, for example and it did work but I am wondering where I con consult the list of commands like this.
<x13> hey for some reason my software center wont open can someone please walk me through fixing it I'm a newbie to Ubuntu.
<sw> Thorby: $ man
<thistony> cyberpork:  as for flash... uninstall flash player completely then reinstall the newext version.
<Thorby> money?
<Thorby> ohhh
<Thorby> lol sorry
<Thorby> lemme try that in terminal
<FloodBot1> Thorby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thorby> Got "what manual page do you want"
<thistony> Thorby:  google is your friend
<cyberpork> thistony, i've already  do it  and i've cleaned the.macromedia folder but nothing changed
<Thorby> thistony I did try google but couldn't get a complete reference, just a bunch of forums
<wilee-nilee> Thorby, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<thistony> cyberpork:  also you may have to clear your browsers cache as well
<Thorby> wilee-nilee thanks that looks just about right
<thistony> Thorby:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandLineResources
<thistony> lol worry wilee-nilee
<thistony> sorry*
<wilee-nilee> lol
<wilee-nilee> no biggie it s all giid
<wilee-nilee> good*
<thistony> lol
<TuomasT> What protecton does Ubuntu package system have against FinFisher type attacks? (masquarade remote install of spyware by system/ popular application update)?
<nibbler_> TuomasT: signed packages
<mrHTTP> windows rulz
<_Trullo> my ubuntu can't start a program, cannot allocate memory, how do I fix this?
<mrHTTP> windows rulz
<TuomasT> nibbler_: Where could I find more information about this?
<tonsofpcs> Dr_willis: I found one of the issues is that qt4 changed the path structure, working on trying to get it to recognize now, running into 'incomplete installation' issues
<TuomasT> i.e. how ubuntu package system works
<nibbler_> mrHTTP: please 1) don't repeat, and 2) don't troll
<mrHTTP> sorry
<x13> my software center wont open can someone help please I'm a newbie and need to be walked through the process
<nibbler_> TuomasT: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html
<mrHTTP> keyboard stuck
<LjL> TuomasT: i'm not too familiar with this attack, but i thought i'd point out that if Canonical is cooperating with the attacker, then i really doubt any signing helps. not sure if this is your threat model
<TuomasT> nibbler_: Also, I would think packages are signed in Windows / OS X too
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<mrHTTP> is ubuntu the new mac?
<nibbler_> TuomasT: well, but how do you install a piece of software in windows? you  download it from a random webpage - in ubuntu (most distros are similar in this point) you have a centrally managed repository, with maintainers  signing their packages, if you only use those, you shold be fine - as long as ubuntu does not get compromised
<Dr_willis> mrHTTP,  you may want to ask non-support questions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<x13> my software center wont open can someone help please I'm a newbie and need to be walked through the process
<TuomasT> nibbler_: I like the fact that packages are signed by individual maintainers and not some central authority
<Dr_willis> x13,  try from a terminal,  'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'   let it do the various upates.  then try the software center again
<thistony> in quagmire voice: "Oh God, trying to enable netgear rounters client bridge / repeater bridge mode is like trying to get 2 nuns naked"
<nibbler_> TuomasT: i guess its more like central authority, but i'm no expert on that - if you keep with the official repo, and don't add closed source ones, you are as safe as you can be i guess
<x13> Drwillis: tried that last night didn't work
<nibbler_> TuomasT: and of course don't install anything from 3rd party sources (including firefox plugins etc)
<nibbler_> x13: nopaste output of this process....
<nibbler_> x13: or does it work well in the cli?
<toprunner> ciao
<x13> nibbler: I did it last night. Dont have the copy anymore. Software center simply wont open... not sure why. Tried updating adn upgrading to no avail
<cyberpork> bye bye babbioni!
<TuomasT> nibbler_: I'm thinking that with a distro the size of ubuntu and derivates, I'm sure there attacks especially for ubuntu packages, and of course since FinFisher is used by the authorities the package maintainers have to co-operate to allow such attacks.
<TuomasT> Especially, if there is a single central package signing authority.
<Dr_willis> 'have to' ?
<nibbler_> TuomasT: i just don't think so. if any OS got cought doing that, it would be its end.
<TuomasT> Dr_willis: By law
<Dr_willis> whos law?
<Dr_willis> sounds like somthing for another channel..since its not Ubuntu-support related
<Daekdroom> Are there any ways to have folder bookmarks in GNOME-Files in 13.04?
<Daekdroom> I lost mine after I did the upgrade
<ChogyDan> is there a way to restart the upgrade process?  it crashed on me
<x13> my software center wont open can someone help please I'm a newbie and need to be walked through the process
<Dr_willis> x13,  try launching it from a terminal. look for error messages.. ive no idea what the command is to launch it from terminal is however..
<Dr_willis> Im on lubuntu. so its not there fo rme
<nibbler_> x13: as i asked you before: what is the result of the commands Dr_willis gave you? if it does not look 100% clean, please nopaste the output
<trism> Daekdroom: hit the Gear/Bookmark this location when you are in the folder, also there is a File/Bookmarks menu in the panel that seems to show them all
<Guest86782> Is pidgin already fixed in 13.04?
<Dr_willis> cant you drag a folder to the left side pane in the file manager also for a bookmark thing.
<GodsFlaw> still no luck I did the nomodeset but still get the blinking cursor.  Do I need a boot partition?
<nibbler_> x13: also try to sudo /usr/bin/software-center and nopaste its output
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nibbler_> GodsFlaw: you always need a boot partition.... i don't know what you tried already, but removing the bootoptions splash and quiet might help debugging
<Dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_willis> text mode should show possible errors also
<GodsFlaw> so when installing to a new disk you need root boot and swap?
<nibbler_> oh nice, i'll remember this. noapic nolapic acpi=off lapic=off (some here are wrong/redundant) are good parameters too, if some hardware refuses to boot linux
<GodsFlaw> (why does it let you install without boot?)
<djQuery> dang I gotta get steam working again
<nibbler_> GodsFlaw: root is enough, but you need a partition marked as boot partition. swap is optional but recommended, too
<Silas_> Brand new owner of a System76 Pangolin Performance laptop. No audio, have tried everything I can think of and find online to fix / install the drivers. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<auronandace> GodsFlaw: the only required partition is root
<daek_> trism, thank you. Apparently the bookmarks were lost, so all I had to do was find out how to add them back.
<GodsFlaw> marked as boot?
<djQuery> steam keeps saying I am missing a bunch of 32bit libraries
<djQuery> and low on disk space
<nibbler_> GodsFlaw: like in the partition table - fdisk etc....
<GodsFlaw> the installer does not make the root partition boot?
<nibbler_> GodsFlaw: it does. just saying. you should not need to worry about that, sorry for the confusion.
<Dr_willis> you do not 'need' a seperate /boot/ partition. except in a few cases..   / can work as your boot partition
<GodsFlaw> kk
<nibbler_> GodsFlaw: so do you get into the boot menu, grub? did you add "text" parameter to the kernel line?
<GodsFlaw> any idea then why I get the blinking cursor.  Looks to me like ubuntu does not even get called.
<GodsFlaw> I have tried installs on two disks.
<GodsFlaw> I can start ubuntu from the usb
<Dr_willis> GodsFlaw,  video card/chipset driver issues.
<Dr_willis> GodsFlaw,  what is your video card? have you tried the nomodeset and text options yet to get to a console?
<GodsFlaw> then why can I test ubuntu from usb?
<Dr_willis> its using a differnt video driver would be my guess
<Dr_willis> what IS your video chipset?
<Silas_> Anyone have suggestions for the no audio in Ubuntu issue?
<GodsFlaw> I did do nomodeset.  I loged into it useing usb and editid file.
<GodsFlaw> asuse nividia
<Dr_willis> Silas_,  over hdmi? or how exactly?
<becnfecn> Anyone know how I can disable 3d effects in 13.04?
<Dr_willis> GodsFlaw,  normally i boot to text mode, or do nomodeset to get into the system. then install the nvidia-current package to install my nvidia drivers
<nibbler_> GodsFlaw: could you not access the boot menu, with the esc or shift key and edit it on the fly while booting for testing?
<GodsFlaw> nope
<Silas_> Dr_willis, complete lack of audio on brand new laptop. Tried the whole removing Pulse and reinstalling Alsa, but get nothing
<ChogyDan> becnfecn: maybe ccsm
<GodsFlaw> bios then blinking currsor.
<GodsFlaw> looks like it is not finding os.
<Dr_willis> Silas_,  'brand new' could be there might not  be proper drivers. or buggy drivers for that laptops audio chipset.
<Dr_willis> GodsFlaw,  if you are not seeing Grub at all. you may want to use a live-cd and try the boot-repair tool mentioned at the following....
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest86782> Is Pidgin already fixed in Ubuntu 13.04? (Notifications, Messaging Menu..)
<GodsFlaw> does grub come on the install usb?
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<djQuery> dang cant get video drive installed for nvidia gts450
<TuomasT> When I install dev packages of say boost, do I still need to intsall the
<TuomasT> non-dev package?
<muelli> TuomasT: yes
<ZynACK> Yes, the non-dev packages contain the actual compiled libraries.
<Dr_willis> i thought if you installed foo-dev  it depended on the foo packages anyway. so should install those as well
<TuomasT> There is some work hunting down both versions, would be easier to install just a package with option (obtain also dev)
<TuomasT> Well, unless all of boost is packaged by the distro, then I don't see it installing any non-dev packages
<ZynACK> I've been able to do things like 'apt-get install pygame-*' in the past to get all the pygame stuff I might have needed (such as mixer, image, dev, ...)
<becnfecn> becnfecn: ccms?
<becnfecn> er ccsm?
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<xtacie> Im running 12.04 and using iptables.. i just installed weechat and used /connect irc.freenode.net and it translates name to ip and says connecting but gets stuck. do i have to add something to iptables to allow outbound tcp 6667??
<Dr_willis> xtacie,  it would depend on what firewall rules you have enabled
<Guest23775> screen -RaAd irssi irssi
<Guest23775> exit
<xtacie> Dr: i just dropped every iptable entry.. fresh
<jordan4ibanez> How do I reverse the stereo audio channels?
<jordan4ibanez> 13.04, ubuntu.
<shwouchk> Hello
<cp> allo shwouchk
<becnfecn> Anyone at all know how I can turn off all 3d effects in 13.04?
<shwouchk> After updating to 13.04 my lukfs unencryption splash screen stopped appearing. I can still get in by "blindly" typing the password, but would like to regain either the splash or a text screen. help?
<Dr_willis> the new unity is supposed to disable 3d effects if it tells the card cant handle them. theres no unity 2d in 12.10+
<lee_> can anyone tell me why after I install Qt SDK on ubuntu 13.04 a simple application fails to compile "cannot find -lGL"
<becnfecn> hrm
<lee_> I know it means missing a library file, but which library do I download?
<wilee-nilee> becnfecn, sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool probably to tweak it
<wilee-nilee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/287445/how-to-disable-windows-effects-in-13-04
<lee_> can anyone tell me why after I install Qt SDK on ubuntu 13.04 a simple application fails to compile "cannot find -lGL" which library do i need?
<becnfecn> wilee-nilee: already got it
<becnfecn> wilee-nilee: just wanna say '2d please' i'm running it in parallels ruing to lower the load
<wilee-nilee> becnfecn, I believe there is no 2d, I forget when it was removed, another desktop might be easier, like lubuntu.
<Dr_willis> there is no longer a unity2d - if you are running in a VM. you may want to use lubuntu since it will be the lightest on resources
<Dr_willis> or use the older ubuntu that still has unity2d
<Dr_willis> lubuntu runs well for me in vbox
<Skateboard> d
<Skateboard> houseskateboard.blogspot.com.br
<uvala> I have this question; when I have two systems installed on a pc, and run one of the systems, I can access the home folder of the other. how secure is this? suppose I accidentally downloaded some nasty file from the net, can this file access the other OS, or all OSes on the machine?
<uvala> nasty file meaning some virus
<shwouchk> anyone?
<ZynACK> uvala, If a virus was targetting some directory on your windows partition, it'd have a hard time finding it through the Linux file system.
<uvala> ZynACK, here is no Windows involved. all OSes on the machine are Linux, or Ubuntu, to be more precise.
<Aurora> You could setup chroot's so they are 'jailed' into that directory.
<ZynACK> In that case, I suppose it's possible for a virus to find and infect files on different partitions. I could be wrong, though. Never had a virus in Linux.
<uvala> Aurora, chroot seems to make sense.
<ms42145245> I'm getting an error when trying to format a black dvd
<ms42145245> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), blank unit scsi sendcmd: no error CDB:  A1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION) Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05 00 00 Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0 Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0 Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)  cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 9600s wodim: Cannot blank disk, aborting.
<Dr_willis> why are you formating a DVD?
<Aurora> Yeah, I have chroot's setup on my server and that is what I use to seperate our apache server from our game servers. It's the safest way from what I've seen.
<Dr_willis> you mean blank a DVD+RW (erase it?)
<ms42145245> Because even though it says it's empty, it has a title and won't work when I try to burn it.
<ms42145245> no, it's dvd+r
<Aurora> It would work just the same on a userbase linux.
<Dr_willis> ms42145245,  and what app are you trying to use on this dvd?
<ms42145245> I'm using terminal.
<Dr_willis> and using WHAT commands?
<ms42145245> Sorry about that. I'm back
<ms42145245> Should I explain it again?
<uvala> Aurora, I guess I mixed it up with chmod. I am not really informed on chroot; before causing anything messy, is it possible to give a simple example of the command line to set permission i.e. for the home folder?
<gridwest> Is there a cad utility available for GNU/Linux Ubuntu that will allow me to...1. view .dwg OrCad files   2. convert .dwg files to gerber format
<ms42145245> Errno: 5 (Input/output error), blank unit scsi sendcmd: no error CDB:  A1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION) Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05 00 00 Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0 Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0 Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid)  cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 9600s wodim: Cannot blank disk, aborting.
<ascidia002> whats going on ubuntu
<uvala> gridwest, there is a gerbv gerber file viewer, but I dont know if it converts files.
<ascidia002> i have a question
<Aurora> uvala, this is a very basic video tutorial I followed and it worked for what I needed it to do. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTyY3in5r6Q
<ascidia002> is bad sectors on a hard drive permanent damage sometimes physical damage
<compdoc> ascidia002, are you looking at the SMART info?
<Aurora> ascidia002, it can be, however it is rare from my experiences.
<uvala> Aurora, great, thank you so much, I'll watch it!
<Aurora> np
<ascidia002> yes compdoc
<compdoc> ascidia002, does it show reallocated sectors or pending sectors?
<Dr_willis> I dont think you 'blank' optical disks - unless you are eraseing a RW disk.
<ascidia002> im using puppy dog linux its the only thing i could get running on a live cd with hard drive bad sectors
<compdoc> ascidia002, the data in the RAW column
<ascidia002> sorry to mention puppy in here
<ascidia002> well i checked in windows too it has bad sectors and it said disk failure is imminent
<compdoc> cant just answer the questions?
<ascidia002> well i cant answer it cuz im using puppy dog linux and i dont know how to check for that
<ascidia002> its a small live os
<Aurora> In that case I would say it is more than likely physical damage.
<ascidia002> im buying a new drive just wanted to know
<Aurora> Yeah, that is probably your best bet.
<ascidia002> thx
<Aurora> np
<ascidia002> im on a dell inspiron 1501 going to get a 160 gb hd off ebay for 33.25 with a 5 year warranty
<ascidia002> laptop that is
<Dr_willis> seen 120gb SSD's in the $100 range and less on sale the other day. ;)
<ascidia002> kewl
<Dr_willis> may be cheaper now. that was a month or 3 ago.
<Aurora> Wow, I need a couple of those lol.
<chocolatedonuts> Hi #ubuntu. I just got an inexpensive Dell inspiron laptop, and I've been trying to follow the instructions here: (http://nwoki.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/multitouch-fix-for-alps-touchpad/) for setting up the touchpad to, um, actually function properly. Everything goes fine until I do dkms autoinstall, at which point it starts and then breaks with an error "Import error: No module named apport". Is there anything I can do? Google's not helping much.
<chocolatedonuts> ): I just want to multi-touch scroll
<chocolatedonuts> I just got an inexpensive Dell inspiron laptop, and I've been trying to follow the instructions here: (http://nwoki.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/multitouch-fix-for-alps-touchpad/) for setting up the touchpad to, um, actually function properly. Everything goes fine until I do dkms autoinstall, at which point it starts and then breaks with an error "Import error: No module named apport". Is there anything I can do? Google's not helping much.
<lolbat> Why is it impossible to install the ati drivers on ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !ati | lolbat start here
<ubottu> lolbat start here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bjensen> um why is it that when I create a ssh pair with ssh-keygen -t rsa with no passphrase. However when I do a ssh -T git@github.com im prompted for a pw for it..but I didnt set any (!)
<lolbat> MonkeyDust: doesnt work
<lolbat> I get that simple graphics mode crap
<g0th> hi
<al__> hi
<lolbat> hi
<g0th> is it possible to run java web applet through a proxy?
<lolbat> How do I make ubuntu not use the simple graphics mode?
<g0th> it won't let me connect from my current ip
<al__> restart X
<trism> bjensen: might try with -v to see which key is offered
<al__> you probably have issues with dbus
<lolbat> apt-get remove dbus?
<lolbat> al__: Didnt work
<al__> no don't remove service dbus stop then start
<lolbat> al__: I stopped dbus
<lolbat> now my desktop is like three times as awesome
<lolbat> al__: dO I need dbus?
<kostkon> lolbat, very much so.
<al__> yes it's an interface into your hardware how ubuntu talks to hardware
<lolbat> al__: I dont notice any diffrence
<Dr_willis> you did reboot after installing the drivers?
<lolbat> Dr_willis: yes
<lolbat> Dr_willis: it frooze on shutdonw, and booted into simple graphics mode
<Dr_willis> hit it with a hammer ;)
<lolbat> I want to hit the 13.04 developer with a hammer
<lolbat> why didnt they fix this?
<al__> you may not but it should be the modern interface for talking to hardware instead of userspace
<Dr_willis> i imagine ati is as much to blame.
<lolbat> Dr_willis: it worked in 12.10
<gridwest> @uvala thanks
<Dr_willis> new kernel. new drivers,  ati may have removed support.. hard to tell
<Dr_willis> i got one ati video system here.. so i dont keep up with ati any more
<gridwest> Is there a linux application that will allow one to view .brd files?
<Dr_willis> gridwest,  and whats a .brd file?
<evilytwisted> has any of you played wow on ubuntu? or any blizzard games
<chocolatedonuts> so from a little code diving it looks like the problem is that the dkms python file calls 'import apport'
<Dr_willis> evilytwisted,  WoW can work in wine.
<chocolatedonuts> and it's yelling that no such module exists
<lolbat> http://pastebin.ca/2374433
<chocolatedonuts> Not sure what I can do about that
<lolbat> Does that look good?
<evilytwisted> Dr_willis: i know it can.. reason why im asking .. i was playing it without a problem earlier.. till i got this error http://oi42.tinypic.com/1zpodx4.jpg
<evilytwisted> would you know how to fix it?
<chocolatedonuts> I just got an inexpensive Dell inspiron laptop, and I've been trying to follow the instructions here: (http://nwoki.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/multitouch-fix-for-alps-touchpad/) for setting up the touchpad to, um, actually function properly. Everything goes fine until I do dkms autoinstall, at which point it starts and then breaks with an error "Import error: No module named apport". Is there anything I can do? Google's not helping much.
<Dr_willis> evilytwisted, id have to say - ask in #winehq
<evilytwisted> IM asking them.. there not answering.
<Dr_willis> theres the wine app database also
<Dr_willis> and forums
<gridwest> Dr_willis, give me a few mins
<gridwest> Dr_willis, a .brd is a Printed Circuit Board or (PCB) layout file
<Dr_willis> done an apt-cache search pcb       yet?
<gridwest> No, I will try it
<fffree> If anybody has a good recommendation for a new laptop that will work well with ubuntu around the £350-450 zone, I'd be happy to hear your suggestions... The EeePC just died on me. :-/
<johnjohn1011> what is version of the catalyst driver on ubuntu 313.04?
<gridwest> thanks Dr_willis, that gives me a lead to work from
<Enders_> hey guys im trying to get samba set up and I'm having problems with permissions. I have the top level directory set up fine, users can write to it but another user can't read the files because they retain the user permissions. Is there a proper way to deal with that situation? before I copy paste a random script i found on the net to change permissions automatically when files are coppied to a directory...
<kostkon> chocolatedonuts, apport is ubuntu's bug reporting system. make sure that python-apport is already installed
<gridwest> it looks like there are a few options
<xtacie> i keep getting stuck doing install of irssi. i guess the server isnt responding???
<xtacie> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<xtacie> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com]
<James_Epp> Which one should I believe and why is there such a huge difference? http://goo.gl/5C2TP
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: Aha, thanks. I didn't realize it had a python-specific package. Lemme try that.
<F41L> Hey, I'm unable to have the setting of the unity bar's autohide reveal sensitivity to save. It continues to drop back to default, which makes it entirely too hard to unhide the unity bar with a touchpad. Any ideas?
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: alright, now it's exiting with 'binary package for psmouse: alps-1.3 not found'
<kostkon> chocolatedonuts, hmm
<James_Epp> F41L: I appear to be having the same result. No clue why :S
<James_Epp> F41L: If I set mine, it keeps the setting, but nothing changes. I have a dual screen, what of you?
<sayz> hello everyone
<James_Epp> greetings ^.^
<rag3> how do i compile/make 32 bit source in 64 bit system? i encounter file class ELFCLASS32 incompatible with ELFCLASS64
<kostkon> chocolatedonuts, did you follow the instructions correctly. it seems that the line dkms add psmouse/alps-dst-0.x is wrong and you should be calling it like this:  dkms add psmouse-alps-dst-0.x
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: I'll try that, and see if that changes anything
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: it's throwing an error for invalid number of arguments passed, and says Usage: add <module>/<module-version>
<kostkon> oh ok
<Muny> Hi
<Muny> Anyone here experienced with netcat?
<kostkon> chocolatedonuts, are you giving the correct version to it, e.g. dkms add psmouse/alps-dst-0.4 ?
<rtn> Hi I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 along side windows 7 though on 2 separate hard drives, so what device to i choose for bootloader installation?
<Muny> Any reason for installing an older version?
<rtn> umm its the LTS one
<kostkon> Muny, 12.04 is lts
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: I think so. The one that I downloaded (and appears to be most up to date, from the comments) is 1.3, so I gave it sudo dkms add psmouse-alps-1.3
<HenryTrollins> hi, can anyone recommend an OSS alternative for adobe encore? i want to author dvd menus and flowchart dvd strutuctures
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use DeVeDe for my simple dvd video disk making needs
<F41L> James_Epp: No, single screen (laptop)
<HenryTrollins> Dr_willis: i'll check it out, thanks
<Dr_willis> rtn,  you can put grub on the linux hd.. and set the bios to boot that hd. that way the windows HD will remain untouched
<Dr_willis> HenryTrollins,  theres bound to be more advanced tools in the repos. i just dont use them
<rtn> Dr_willis and then i set my primary boot HD to the linux one and grub will give an option to boot to win 7?
<kostkon> chocolatedonuts, when you unzipped it, did you remember to rename the folder psmouse-alps-1.3-alt to psmouse-alps-1.3
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: Lemme see about that
<Dr_willis> rtn,  yes. it scans the system and has a menu for eveyr os
<HenryTrollins> Dr_willis: yeah, i've been googling around as well
<chocolatedonuts> kostkon: Yeah, the folder's psmouse-alps-1.3
<rtn> ok and just to be clear i put it on /sdb not /sdb1 right
<Dr_willis> grub goes on the drive. :) not a partion.. so sdb  not sdb1
<rtn> side note, i was reading about how swap space isnt necessary on systems with lots of memory, i have 12gb is the swap necessary?
<wilee-nilee> rtn, To hibernate you want a swap equal to ram is all.
<Dr_willis> or ram+ a little bit more.
<rtn> ok thanks guys
<master_op> what is the right sources.list line to install xcp-xapi in ubuntu 12.04 (precise)
<master_op> thanks in advance
<HenryTrollins> alright i found dvdauthor
<HenryTrollins> that'll do
<OerHeks> !info xcp-xapi
<ubottu> xcp-xapi (source: xen-api): Xen Cloud Platform - XenAPI server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.2-14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5772 kB, installed size 18145 kB
<master_op> i don't understand what you mean OerHeks
<OerHeks> master_o1_master, no need to ad sources, it is available
<OerHeks> *add
<master_op> after doing apt-get update ; apt-get install xcp-xapi i got this error : unable to locate package : xcp-xapi
<moez> slt
<master_op> thank you all, a stupid mistake : XCP-api instead of xcp-api
<OerHeks> oh, capture :-(
<johnjohn1011> that was it?
<bazzer> silly question but when installing via preseed and using apt-cacher-ng how does one make the clients NOT reference the apt-cacher-ng in /etc/apt/sources.list after the install is done?
<otend> where can I disable the ctrl-q key combination to close applications?
<rtn> Dr_willis ok did what you said, but now my bios wont recognize the drive with linux as a boot option
<chocolatedonuts> Hm
<rtn> and when i force boot with this drive i get a black screen and blinking cursor
<deijwel> t
<Lenovo> hi
<Lenovo> anyone can help me with php?
<rtn> Lenovo whats your problem
<Lenovo> rtn:  its okey if i ask by pivate message ?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | rtn
<ubottu> rtn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Lenovo> well i can ask here any way, doesn't mattter
<rtn> yea
<wilee-nilee> rtn, YOU can text boot as well to see if there are any problems.
<Lenovo> i have a php code that is to add questions and answers in order to make a poll
<Lenovo> so my problem is how to read all the inputs that are going to be a lot of them
<Lenovo> to add them to mysql
<chocolatedonuts> I just got an inexpensive Dell inspiron laptop, and I've been trying to follow the instructions here: (http://nwoki.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/multitouch-fix-for-alps-touchpad/) for setting up the touchpad to, um, actually function properly. Everything goes fine until I do dkms autoinstall, at which point it starts and then it breaks with an error: "binary package for psmouse: alps-1.3 not found". Is there anything I can do? Google's not helping much.
<rtn> wilee-nilee how to do that?
<Lenovo> in a specific way
<Lenovo>  i show you the code for a better comprension of the problem?
<master_op> good night
<rtn> lenovo, you just dont know how, or you have an error or something?
<rtn> also #php might be a better place to ask than #ubuntu :-P
<Lenovo> i do know how for a bounch of inputs, but the problem is how to do the same for a second bounch of inputs (question / answers)
<Lenovo> i dont know how to parse the data with a while or so
<Lenovo> i just dont find the way to solve the problem
<rtn> foreach ($_POST as $input)
<rtn> loop through the $_POST or $_GET array just like its any other array
<Lenovo> yeah the problem is each post must be processed ina diferent way
<wilee-nilee> rtn, How to do what?
<rtn> remember its associative so ($_POST as $key => $value) also appropriate
<rtn> wilee-nilee boot in text mode
<wilee-nilee> !text | rtn
<ubottu> rtn: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<rtn> oh im not getting any menu where I can type commands
<rtn> so that doesnt apply to me
<wilee-nilee> rtn, I would try the nomodeset option, you may just need graphic drivers.
<rtn> ironically i had this working yesterday and i think i chose the win7 loader partition as my boot loader device and everything was working wonderfully
<Ghost_562> ello kiddies
<Lenovo> how to read just the post with a specific names? like  q1,q2,q3,q4.... q*
<Lenovo> i want read just the question post's
<Fr0z3N_Shadow> hello folks
<chocolatedonuts> Fr0z3N_Shadow: Hi
<rtn> lenovo pastebin your code or something
<Fr0z3N_Shadow> I got some problems to connect to IRC srvrs Using VPN :( lol
<wilee-nilee> rtn, If grub has not seen W7 it will not show without the shift key at powering on.
<rtn> k tried booting holding shift, nothing happens still black screen with cursor
<wilee-nilee> rtn, Easiest way to look at this is with the bootinfo summary in the bootrepair tool being run, post the url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  Also please use nicks. ;)
<aaas> i want to record a live stream every week ( a schedule), anyone got any good all-in-one solutions so I don't have to make some cron,ffmpeg/mplayer script?
<Ghost_562> chat seems slow today eh>
<Ghost_562> eh?*
<rtn> wilee-nilee i think my problem isnt with the graphics its with grub
<rtn> or just something at boot
<wilee-nilee> rtn, Okay you want us to guess then?
<wilee-nilee> seems possessed, get an exorcist. ;)
<funky> hey guys whats the easiest way to put tons of simple commands in one file so when I run it all commands are executed?
<rtn> anybody's guess is better than mine haha
<funky> cool
<funky> :)
<Dr_willis> funky,  thats just a simple script
<tonsofpcs> anyone know of a ppa or package that I can use to get qt3 , qt3-dev, libqt3-* on 13.04?
<Dr_willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<rtn> i'll reinstall and try the win7 loader as my boot loading device again
<tonsofpcs> did not know, cool abs :)
<tonsofpcs> did not know, cool abs :)
<^Pangolin^> hola
<Dr_willis> funky,  first line #!/bin/bash    then one command per line after that.
<tonsofpcs> bonjour
<shankstaBytes> when will launchpad have ppas setup for 13.04?
<wilee-nilee> rtn, The bootinfo script goes a long way past guessing.
<rtn> but how can i use it without getting into linux?
<rtn> my ubuntu won't boot after all
<wilee-nilee> rtn, W7 wont boot ubuntu unless it is a wubi, esaybcd will though, but it has to be bootable basically.
<shankstaBytes> https://launchpad.net/~pcf/+archive/miro-releases
<shankstaBytes> this is what im talking about
<shankstaBytes> i want the new miro
<shankstaBytes> but it doesn't work with 13.04
<rtn> wilee-nilee last time thats what i chose and it gave me the grub menu at boot
<wilee-nilee> rtn, This a install of ubuntu from windows?
<rtn> no, install from cd on a separate hdd than windows
<wilee-nilee> uefi?
<rtn> yes the mobo is uefi
<wilee-nilee> rtn, Ah did you mention that at all in any of your posts?
<rtn> i didnt know it was relevant
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | rtn heavily relevant
<ubottu> rtn heavily relevant: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<airtonix_> rtn: everything is relevant... every...thing
<Ghost_562> .
 * airtonix_ whispers: everything
<wilee-nilee> speak up sonny
<shankstaBytes> i hate uefi
<chocolatedonuts> I just got an inexpensive Dell inspiron laptop, and I've been trying to follow the instructions here: (http://nwoki.wordpress.com/2012/10/02/multitouch-fix-for-alps-touchpad/) for setting up the touchpad to, um, actually function properly. Everything goes fine until I do dkms autoinstall, at which point it starts and then it breaks with an error: "binary package for psmouse: alps-1.3 not found". Is there anything I can do? Google's not helping much.
<shankstaBytes> chocolatedonuts: have you looked for a newer version of that package?
<shankstaBytes> apt-cache search <package-name>
<hemangpatel> I want to try ubuntu but do i install non-lts or lts ?
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Decide from trying it out for yourself, lts just means longer support.
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : which type of support ?
<wilee-nilee> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<chocolatedonuts> shankstabytes: The package isn't in the repos
<chocolatedonuts> But without it the mousepad isn't registering properly
<Ghost_562> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Ghost_562> i think thats what you meant.
<lez> Hi. I want to mod my boot image with Grub2 but I cant paste a .tga file into the Files System why? Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> lez, here is one grub manual. https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html
<lez> wilee-nilee, Thanks Ill have a look!
<lez> wilee-nilee, And how can I access my Boot folder to paste a file.
<hemangpatel> Yes, I know full form. But, Which type of support ? Any example ?
<wilee-nilee> lez, I have not messed with images in grub, so I can only read it like you. There is an old grub images thread at the ubuntu forum that might have some info.
<Dr_willis> lez,  you have to modify system dirs with root rights via sudo.
<lez> wilee-nilee, I have installed Grub 2 GUI so its real easy to mod but I just need to get to the file in the boot folder or other system folder!
<Dr_willis> sudo cp file /boot/whatever/
<lez> Dr_willis, Ill try thanks
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, Like any other OS purveyor whether MS..etc there is an end of life that means you will not get standard support from repos or these channels or forums unless someone feels sorry for you.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | hemangpatel
<ubottu> hemangpatel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee: hmm.. I'm downloading 13.04 64 bit :)
<hemangpatel> For my new laptop
<wilee-nilee> hemangpatel, This a W8 loaded laptop?
<hemangpatel> wilee-nilee : yes
<hemangpatel> why ?
<hemangpatel> i want dual boot
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | hemangpatel YOu want to aware of this.
<ubottu> hemangpatel YOu want to aware of this.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
#ubuntu 2014-04-28
<DeeGu> <lvfjf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348985/
<lvfjf> i think i find your bug
<lvfjf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1303086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303086 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Pointer Speed Missing in Unity Settings for Mouse & Trackpad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DeeGu> Oh, ok. Any way to fix this
<DeeGu> ?
<daftykins> the link would answer that
<lvfjf> well, you need wait until they fix
<DeeGu> Sad.
<DeeGu> Well thanks for help guys.
<d1323> after ctrl+z and %&, how can I attach the program back to the console?
<dw1> Whenever I eject a network drive I end up dragging a bookmark and have to click it back down in the right place to avoid screwing things up... anyone else?
<dw1> (in Nautilus)
<dw1> 14.04 on gnome flashback
<dw1> Metacity
<lvfjf> i forgot the command,i will search
<pelvis> hello everyone, gtkpod crashes when I try to add a folder, is there a way to fix this?
<goldeneye> hello all
<goldeneye> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my thinkpad t60p
<daftykins> goldeneye: that's great. does it come with a question?
<goldeneye> however, i dont get any sound on laptop speakers - can someone help?
<goldeneye> @daftykins - yes :) i just did - thanks for the quick response
<goldeneye> daftykins : this happened in past too when i had 12.04 ubuntu
<daftykins> what did you do then? :)
<daftykins> run alsamixer and check volume levels maybe?
<goldeneye> daftykins : someone from the IRC chat helped me :) as i am not a pro, and my win xp crashed (yet again)
<daftykins> thankfully XP is dead
<daftykins> sadly i have no experience with audio issues
<goldeneye> I checked the volume levels - they are full
<daftykins> nothing muted?
<goldeneye> nop nothing
<goldeneye> all setup in full volume
<goldeneye> atleast from what i know, there is only one setting on top right corner
<daftykins> goldeneye: identify the device with 'lspci' then google issues with it is the best idea i can come up with
<goldeneye> i got this :  Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<goldeneye> thanks daftykins . anyone else who can help with audio problems on ubuntu?
<democritus101> what exactly is your problem goldeneye
<democritus101> ?
<kostkon> goldeneye, how many devices are listed in output?
<pelvis> hello everyone, I'm trying to install the latest version of gtkpod, but it is a deb package and cant find the proper instructions
<goldeneye> democritus101: no audio after installing 14.04 , kostkon : bunch of them but audio is this : Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<kostkon> pelvis, double click on it
<qin> pelvis: sudo dpkg -i gtkpod.deb;
<kostkon> goldeneye, forget that. i mean in your sound settings
<pelvis> qin, but how will I know if it has any dependencies, or whether any additional command will be required?
<qin> pelvis: it ain't complinging its all good
<pelvis> sorry, it is not deb package, it is tar.gz
<goldeneye> just one device
<iFire> How do I apply this nvidia driver patch? http://bpaste.net/show/109185/
<qin> pelvis: do not install from source unless you know how to do it ;)
<democritus101> pelvis, you will have to untar it and build it
<democritus101> but i guess qin is right
<iFire> tar xvf tar.gz ?
<kostkon> goldeneye, is there an option to select the mode?
<pelvis> qin, democritus101, I just wanted to install the latest version, because the one in the repo is crashing, and I read that this was fixed in later versions
<qin> pelvis: 2.1.4 is in trusty repos... where  is ding?
<democritus101> goldeneye, what do you get after running cat /proc/asound/cards
<goldeneye> kostkon : not sure what would that mean...could you explain plase
<qin> !info gtkpod
<ubottu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.1.4-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 966 kB
<pelvis> qin, I am using 12.04
<democritus101> qin just run sudo apt-get gtkpod
<democritus101> sorry sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<qin> democritus101: okey, but I do not have iCrap...
<iFire> Anyone help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|iFire
<ubottu> iFire: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kostkon> goldeneye, on the right side, if you click on Output
<pelvis> qin, I have 12.04.
<pelvis> of ubuntu
<willwh>  
<qin> pelvis: Yeah, there is no PPA and you would check major libs version before installing from source
<cfhowlett> pelvis or you could update to 14.04?
<pelvis> qin, is it technically of high complexity to do what you've mentioned?   if it is so, upgrading to 14.04. might be easier, cfhowlett.
<pelvis> for me
<goldeneye> kostkon : it says digital output and built-in speakers thats it
<kostkon> goldeneye, try both. try every possible combination
<goldeneye> kostkon : i tried to toggle every possible radio button and slider options :)
<goldeneye> nothing works
<goldeneye> the volume even when i put it to full, is always very very low
<goldeneye> even if I put it to amplify more than 100% , even then i can barely hear it with the headphones on
<qin> pelvis: upgrading is fairly better choice, if you have gtkpod installec already you could theoreticaly install tarball to see how it goes...
<goldeneye> i figured it out
<pelvis> qin, upgrading straight from 12.04. to 14.04. is not advised or even possible, right?
<goldeneye> it was the microfone volume
<goldeneye> as soon as i muted it i am good
<goldeneye> thanks for help kostkon
<kostkon> goldeneye, np
<qin> pelvis: why?
<pelvis> qin, I don't remember clearly, but while upgrading to one of the earlier versions I might have read it either as a warning message or in forums.
<qin> pelvis: maybe for beta, you should be fine with Update Manager and time on your hands
<pelvis> and also even the update manager didnt show me yet that there was a new upgrade
<basketball> how do i change mac address from terminal
<pelvis> probably because I am not using 13.10.
<rww> pelvis: It's very possible and supported, it's just not advertised through Update Manager until 14.04.1
<pelvis> rww, oh, thank you for your hint!
<daftykins> basketball: i remember using a program called macchanger in the past
<pelvis> qin, rww, so what do I need to do to upgrade from 12.04. to 14.04. without any accidents on the way? :)
<daftykins> backup.
<rww> pelvis: personally I'd just wait until 14.04.1 (in July) and take it when it's offered to you through update manager
<rww> if that's not possible, I believe update-manager -d works? not sure on that though
<pwy> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04, with the default encryption ( LVM2 on top of Luks with / and SWAP in LVM). I'm trying to get suspend/resume to work. When I run pm-hibernate, it does suspend, and on restart, it prompts for the password and does seem to load the image (from disk/swap I think), and I see the desktop with the hibernate command, but then the machine is frozen. Any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> pelvis that first point release will have incorporate the first wave of updates/upgrades/fixes that attend any newly released OS.  IMO less stressful to wait for it - then again, I only run LTS.
<pelvis> rww, cfhowlett, that was my reason not to have upgraded yet. for now I was just trying to install the latest gtkpod, for the version in 12.04. is an earlier one, and it crashes when adding folders.
<cfhowlett> !source|pelvis you have one option: build it from source.
<ubottu> pelvis you have one option: build it from source.: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<pelvis> I dont wanna seem to be advertising iCrap, but this is the only gadget I can use as player as of now..
<apb1963> I changed my output audio device to USB.... I no longer get sound in either Chrome or Firefox.  Sound works fine in Amarok and jitsi, but I needed to change the audio device in those programs.  Neither browser seems to have a way (that I can find) of changing the audio device.  VLC does NOT work, even though I changed the audio device.  I'm kind of puzzled at the moment.   Any ideas?
<styles> apb1963: is jitsi crashing for you?
<apb1963> styles: nope
<styles> with the latest one using OTR in conversations
<styles> blah mine is
<apb1963> oh umm... ubuntu 12.04
<styles> ah 14.04 jitsi crashes
<styles> don't upgrade until they fix lol
<dw1> apb1963: you might be able to adjust something in pavucontrol
<apb1963> styles: try sflphone... in general I prefer it, but I was having delayed audio.  Maybe you won't.
<apb1963> dw1:  I'll try that.  Thank you
<styles> I have full disc encryption running and can't seem to even see the password box. I hve to crash out and go to failsafe boot .. then type it in via command line
<styles> humm
<styles> I'll def try it
<rww> !info jitsi
<ubottu> jitsi (source: jitsi): VoIP and Instant Messaging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4997-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 11193 kB, installed size 46259 kB
<styles> Does it have chat?
<styles> rww: mainly it has encryption for voice & chat (OTR) built in
<pelvis> cfhowlett, so if I use, " $ apt-get -b source packagename"  will the package be built by itself?
<rww> styles: odd. I'm using the same version of Jitsi in Debian and it's not crashing at all :\
<styles> humm
<cfhowlett> pelvis nope.  that'll GET it but you still have to build and configure - or so I understand.
<styles> It's really odd because I can't find the ticket now, I know it's there somewhere I pumped it with my crash dump
<styles> We were both using ostel.co though via proxy
<styles> that might have been a factor in the crash
<pelvis> cfhowlett, this is too advanced for me, I guess.
<ExWizzard> is there a faster way to kill a process than "kill -9 pid" ? I have a stuck process which is making the ps command hang, when i did "strace ps -f" i saw which pid it was stuck on. I then tried to execute "ll /proc/3770/" and it hanged as well, I cannot even kill it
<rww> styles: ah. my partner and I just use our own XMPP servers
<styles> Which one?
<cfhowlett> pelvis 14.04.1 comes out in a few more months.  patience.
<styles> Er what software*
<rww> styles: prosody on both ends
<pelvis> cfhowlett, I think that's the way to go :)
<styles> I was going to try uh ...
<styles> I can't remember the name fire something
<kmyst> anybody ever try to install from a livecd booted up via pxe/tftp over nfs?
<pelvis> qin, cfhowlett, thank you very much for your help!
<cfhowlett> pelvis happy to help
<pelvis> good night!
<apb1963> dw1: (pavucontrol:3880): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed                                                           and it can't connect to pulse.  I don't think I'm running it.
<JohnZorn> Is there an easy way to reload the keyboard when it gets messed up by vmware? I'm talking about the host
<JohnZorn> Without reboot/killing x
<awesomess3> if 13.10 LiveUSB tickles my fancy...and it works...would there be any reason to switch to 14.04?
<rww> awesomess3: 14.04 is supported for a lot longer.
<johnjohn101> 5 years vs 3 more months :)
<awesomess3> 3 months, nnnoooo
<kostkon> awesomess3, for 3 more months yeah. You'll need to upgrade
<dw1> apb1963: weird, i thought all ubuntus used pulseaudio
<navap> I have a machine with 1x80GB,2x1TB. I want to install ubuntu on the 80GB and then mount the two TBs as one mirrored raid array.
<navap> Any recommended links that would walk me through this?
<daftykins> just look up mdadm
<bluezone> the file browser in ubuntu 14.04 is still nautilus right?
<apb1963> dw1: ALSA
<apb1963> How can I change my default audio device?
<Daekdroom> apb1963, it actually uses Pulseaudio as a sound server on top of ALSA (which handles the hardware)
<iFire> cfhowlett: I got it to work
<Beldar> bluezone, ubuntu=unity yes
<kostkon> bluezone, affirmative
<iFire> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/zgptSkUB
<apb1963> Daekdroom: Yes.  But some programs use ALSA directly, w/out pulse... at least, that seems to be the case since I'm not running pulse and sound works on amarok & jitsi through USB, while everything works if I use a normal sound card.
<kostkon> apb1963, ubuntu or lubuntu?
<apb1963> kostkon: ubuntu 12.04
<kostkon> apb1963, you should be using pulse then.
<apb1963> kostkon: I didn't make the choice... it's just the way it is.
<kostkon> apb1963, not really. I don't know what caused your install to get rid of pulse
<apb1963> kostkon: me neither
<kostkon> apb1963, try reinstalling it
<apb1963> kostkon: pulse?  It's actually installed... it's just that nothing is apparently using it and up until today, I had no problems with sound.
<Doondopa> Is there an irc room where I can get some help with postgresql?
<kostkon> apb1963, it's not running then. try deleting the .pulse folder in your home
<Doondopa> I cannot login to my database for some reason
<apb1963> so what happened today?  I added a Y splitter so I could have both speakers & headphone.
<Doondopa> I am using pgAdmin III to connect to my postgresql database
<kostkon> apb1963, delete the folder, then try to start pulseaudio with:  pulseaudio -D
<Doondopa> But pgAdmin III keeps refusing to connect to it
<Doondopa> When I tried "psql <database_name>" it said it didnt exist
<Doondopa> which it does
<willwh> Doondopa: you can connect over a shell?
<Doondopa> Yes
<Doondopa> OpenSSH
<willwh> you just said you couldnt
<willwh> psql <dbname>
<willwh> so which is it?
<Doondopa> I am having the problem with pgAdmin III
<willwh> also, #postgres
<Doondopa> ok
<Doondopa> Thank you
<willwh> that I can't help you with
<willwh> and
<qin> Doondopa: http://www.postgresql.org/community/irc/
<willwh> the people in $postgres might not help much either
<willwh> I don't know
<Doondopa> sigh ok
<willwh> worth a shot
<Doondopa> yeah..
<apb1963> kostkon: no improvement.
<willwh> honestly
<willwh> web interfaces like that for admining databases
<kostkon> apb1963, did it print any error messages
<willwh> are a terrible idea security wise
<sudormrf> hey guys, any way I can see my search domain with ifconfig?
<ahmed_> its   wonderful    im  new  user   ubuntu lik dream  fuck to windos xp
<willwh> unless you are SSH tunneling to a box that only listens on localhost
<apb1963> kostkon: not to the screen
<willwh> ahmed_: watch your language please
<kostkon> apb1963,   ps -A | grep pulse
<kostkon> apb1963, does it show it as running
<apb1963> kostkon: yes
<kostkon> apb1963, ok, now try to setup your sound in your sound settings
<willwh> Doondopa: I only say they are a bad idea because people trying to use them know even less about systems security
<willwh> usually nayway
<Doondopa> willwh
<Doondopa> I was put in charge with a database for running household groceries
<willwh> yes?
<Doondopa> Posgresql is an alien thing to me
<willwh> then what do yoou need that for?
<Doondopa> I know nothing about databases
<Doondopa> Its is just my father insisting this on me
<ahmed_>  i m from eygpt    my english   very bad   but i can try
<Doondopa> I am trying my best to learn what i can and fix this problem
<Doondopa> But i do not understand what is going on
<Doondopa> It was working before
<Doondopa> Nothing was changed to the configuration files
<Doondopa> I saved the pgadmin III config file
<Doondopa> because it had the login details and all
<Doondopa> So i thought when i updated to ubuntu 14.04
<Doondopa> everything would come back
<Doondopa> without having to type in anything in pgAdmin III
<Doondopa> But i upgraded to ubuntu 14.04
<Doondopa> put the config file in my home folder
<Doondopa> installed and ran pgAdmin III
<Doondopa> and now it is asking for some password for postgre
<Doondopa> I dont quite remember if we had used a password
<Doondopa> if we did it was most likely something default
<Doondopa> but i dont know what the default is either
<apb1963> kostkon: Test button doesn't produce sound.
<willwh> Doondopa: there is no such thing as a default password for postgres
<kostkon> apb1963, try every possible combination first. test it in your media player too
<Doondopa> Ok
<apb1963> kostkon: sorry... combination of what?
<Doondopa> So if i just leave the password field blank it should log mein right?
<ahmed_> thank you ubuntu   i m tougth    the world
<Doondopa> well it didnt
<Doondopa> it says some authentication error thing
<willwh> Doondopa: no definitely not
<willwh> Doondopa: it will require a password
<willwh> you must have set something
<kostkon> apb1963, devices, modes, any other switches available
<Doondopa> so what the hell is password?
<Doondopa> How can i retrieve this password
<willwh> given I know nothing about pgadmin III
<qin> Doondopa: you have copy of that config file do you?
<apb1963> kostkon: pulse sound server is my only choice
<kostkon> apb1963, what do you mean? could you post a screenshot.
<ahmed_> help for  skype
<willwh> Doondopa: how did you install pgadmin III?
<Doondopa> I installed it from the synaptic package manager
<Doondopa> I mean repository
<Doondopa> on a freshnew install of ubuntu 14.04
<revona> anyone tell me off topic address
<daftykins> synaptic = a program not a repo
<revona> plesass
<Doondopa> Yes
<willwh> on a fresh install?
<willwh> ok
<Doondopa> I corrected my self
<willwh> wait a minute
<daftykins> revona: #ubuntu-offtopic
<willwh> I don't believe this
<willwh> how do you expect that a database would exist if you installed a fresh copy of ubuntu?
<revona> thanks
<Doondopa> Not on the freaking server
<Doondopa> it is my computer that is remote from
<willwh> so you're trying to connect a local pgadmin3 to a remote psql db?
<Doondopa> yes
<Doondopa> exactly
<glenn__> how can I see the configurations of my notebook ?
<glenn__> I'm beginner :(
<spearson> when I try to upgrade to 14.04 I get the following: could not download the upgrades Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<apb1963> kostkon: http://snag.gy/fFQO9.jpg
<willwh> spearson: apt-get update first?
<kostkon> apb1963, so it's kubuntu and not ubuntu
<willwh> Doondopa: that is strange, so you're remote psql config hasn't changed
<spearson> this was via the gui to you want me to do apt-get update?
<Doondopa> postgresql is installed on only one thing.  the server
<Doondopa> my local machine does not have the database or postgresql
<kostkon> apb1963, probably click on audio hardware setup
<Doondopa> it only has pgadmin3 to connect to the one on the server
<HoloIRCUser2> Does cisco packet tracer work well with Ubuntu?
<apb1963> kostkon: http://snag.gy/KM4dY.jpg
<kostkon> apb1963, good. try all the available profiles and connectors etc. what about the backend?
<apb1963> kostkon: gstreamer
<kostkon> apb1963, ok
<apb1963> kostkon: one thing that bothers me is it says "built-in audio" for sound card... which implies it's not seeing my USB device.
<kostkon> apb1963, it isn't available as an option?
<apb1963> kostkon: No.  I will also remind you, that I'm currently listening to Amarok - through my USB card - and w/out pulse.
<momoria> can anyone tell me how i can join offtopic?
<momoria> please
<daftykins> told you already
<momoria> one more
<momoria> please
<rww> momoria: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<momoria> thanks
<teemo>  /join #ubuntu -offtopic
<gamez-n-shizzle> hey guys i need some help
<gamez-n-shizzle> on a Dell XPS 702x
<gamez-n-shizzle> getting non-stop HARD LOCK
<kostkon> apb1963, you could be blocking pulse by doing that.
<HoloIRCUser2> How well does cisco packet tracer work on linux?
<gamez-n-shizzle> computer completely freezes, need to press the power button 5 seconds and reboot...
<gamez-n-shizzle> what should i do??
<gamez-n-shizzle> no error messages anywhere
<gamez-n-shizzle> im using the standard nvidia drivers 331
<apb1963> kostkon: ok, I'll kill amarok... then what?  Restart pulse?
<spearson> I ran apt-get update
<kostkon> apb1963, pulseaudio -k  then pulseaudio -D
<spearson> should I try the upgrade to 14.04 now?
<gamez-n-shizzle> comon ??
<convict> I'm trying to set the outb parameters in grub to disable the discrete gpu on boot for a mid-2012 macbook pro but when it starts I jsut get a black screen.
<dw1> spearson: still having upgrade issues? :/
<spearson> yup
<apb1963> kostkon: I did that... but I also went into alsamixer and selected the USB device as my soundcard.  The test button in the settings menu now works - I get sound; however, youtube still doesn't play sound.
<spearson> #dw1 yup still having issues
<Doondopa> dwl?
<Doondopa> who uses dwl?
<apb1963> kostkon: Oh yah... the devices menu in settings is now completely grayed out.
<Doondopa> Are you from the caribbean?
<spearson> I'm from the USA if your asking me
<Doondopa> immigrant?
<spearson> nope
<dw1> spearson: try deleting that one particular file in/var/lib/apt/lists/* or all files in there..  http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<basketball> how do i change mac address from terminal
<bluezone> basketball, not sure if that's possible
<spearson> I tried deleting that one file and it didn't seem to help but I can delete all the files to flush  everything out
<dw1> basketball: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<bluezone> ooo nice
<dw1> spearson: do it... we're tired of the errors :)
<spearson> I am too
<kostkon> apb1963, i'm assuming it's because pulse is not running
<packet_> dwl any idea how to fix the too many files open error while changing the mac address ?
<HoloIRCUser2> Just out of curiosity why do you want to?
<spearson> what's the command to flush everything out?
<packet_> (ulimit -n is set to unlimited)
<spearson> thanks
<dw1> spearson: its on that page
<daftykins> basketball: i already told you, macchanger.
<spearson> ok
<bluezone> does anyone know when the unity crash will be fixed in 14.04? (left clicking on an application in the task bar that has more than 2 instances opened causes a crash)
<HoloIRCUser2> Baseball: why do you want to?
<dw1> packet_: hmm weird no
<holstein> bluezone: wheres the bug report? i'll try and test that here, and make it crash
<basketball> daftykins,  i dont like that
<daftykins> basketball: "don't like" ? explain.
<HoloIRCUser2> Just reading the support for this makes me not want to install Ubuntu.
<apb1963> kostkon: pulse IS running
<holstein> HoloIRCUser2: for this what?
<basketball> i want a command that changes it not program
<packet_> basketball you want to change the mac ?
<apb1963> kostkon: 5309 ?        00:00:01 pulseaudio
<HoloIRCUser2> holstein: this channel
<holstein> HoloIRCUser2: you can contribute to this channel.. its volunteer support..
<bluezone> holstein, i don't know where it is but i just described it
<bluezone> probably some mailing list somewhere
<holstein> bluezone: you'll need to create a bug report if there is none.. and get someone to confirm it
<holstein> !but | bluezone
<holstein> basketball: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/ looks like a great place to start
<daftykins> basketball: ... what does it matter if the end result is the same?
<apb1963> kostkon: amarok still works
<holstein> !bug | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bluezone> well i've sumbitted it only about 20 times with that window that pops up after the crash
<dw1> spearson: upgrade running now?
<holstein> bluezone: whats the bug #?
<kostkon> apb1963, you could install pavucontrol, start playing a youtube video and see if  flash is listed in playback
<bluezone> holstein, actually it might be this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1179113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1179113 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity crashes with Bus Error when I enable my second monitor." [Critical,Triaged]
<blkshodan> exit
<blkshodan> #exit
<holstein> bluezone: let me know if it is, and i'll look at it.
<SonikkuAmerica> blkshodan: Maybe /quit will do what you -- oh OK
<bluezone> holstein, seems to be the most likely one
<bluezone> yeah it's this
<holstein> bluezone: i usually test as a different user, and use a live CD to isolate issues.. might be just something with your particular hardware case or misconfiguration
<bluezone> yeah it seems to be 2x monitors + ati card = crash
<holstein> bluezone: so, you have a few driver options.. the open and the proprietary ones
<tab1293> So I just made a backup of my home folder using the backup utility  included with Ubuntu. I stored the password protected backup on an external USB drive. If I format my Ubuntu partition and reinstall 14.04 will I be able to retrieve my old home folder from the USB drive?
<holstein> tab1293: id test first
<bluezone> both seem to be problematic, and using the open ones arent really an option for me at this point unfortunately
<holstein> bluezone: its an option for troubleshooting.. if you are using the proprietary ones, let the creators of the drivers know you are having an issue with them
<holstein> bluezone: you can try the xorg edgers PPA
<apb1963> kostkon: amarok shows.... flash does not.
<apb1963> kostkon: kill amarok again?
<bluezone> alright going to have to reboot here brb
<apb1963> kostkon: jitsi also works
<dw1> spearson: good?
<kostkon> apb1963, that's good news. what's the device set for them. is it youe usb card?
<bluezone> 10 second reboot, SSD power ^_^
<kostkon> apb1963, load a youtube video in your browser and press play and check again
<holstein> bluezone: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for not-support related chat.. thanks
<apb1963> kostkon: Yes... but these results have not changed from when we first started talking.  The only change has been that now I can play the test sound through pulse.... everything else is as it was.
<JCM83> When I want to install a windows program to run using wine compatibility layer, do I need to just run the windows install program using wine?
<apb1963> kostkon: oh and now I can use pavucontrol since I started up pulse.  Otherwise... no change.
<kostkon> apb1963, ok. so in pavucontrol the streams from those apps are listed in playback, right? nexy to their entries it should show a drop down menu
<bluezone> holstein, i know of the offtopic channel, i was simply making a small joke
<holstein> !wine > JCM83
<ubottu> JCM83, please see my private message
<holstein> bluezone: sure. and use the appropriate channel, please. thanks!
<JCM83> holstein - cool, that doesn't answer my specific question though.
<jlzok> hello
<holstein> JCM83: specifically, it can depend on the applicaiton. the wineHQ entries for each application can help
<jlzok> idem
<holstein> JCM83: i usually just try them myself, with the knowlege, that they may not work, since linux support is not guaranteed
<dw1> spearson: working now?
<spearson> Hi, I something froze and had to reboot ubuntu so I'm running the command again
<spearson> thanks for checking
<dw1> freeze not cool :(
<spearson> ya
<dw1> really bad mid-upgrade
<spearson> I plugged in my iPhone and it may have cuased somethig to go funny
<dw1> doesnt happen often?
<spearson> the battery died to I plugged it in to charge
<spearson> never experienced a freeze like that before
<dw1> :)
<alienbro> Hi, can someone help me connect to the Internet through the CLI on Ubuntu 14.04 Server 32 bit?
<apb1963> kostkon: only amarok shows up... but yes, there is a drop down menu.  usb is selected for amarok.
<dw1> alienbro: are you on a network with a dhcp server?
<kostkon> apb1963, that's good. but it should also show flash when a flash video that has sound is playing in your browser
<alienbro> dw1, How do I figure this out? I think so
<devinceble> alienbro: sudo dhclient eth0 or eth1
<apb1963> kostkon: it should... but it does not
<alienbro> devinceble, I can't use Ethernet at the moment. Can I substitute in wlan0?
<devinceble> alienbro: yes
<mozzarella> guys
<alienbro> devinceble, After I typed in my sudo password it returned "no talloc stackframe at../soruce3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<dw1> alienbro: my server's /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/FYnBj3R9 -- then ifup eth0 should do it
<mozzarella> how can I display the menu without placing my cursor on the bar?
<dw1> alienbro: thats not good..
<mozzarella> I want it to keep showing
<kostkon> apb1963, you could try logging out and logging back in. then check your sound settings again, test flash again and so on
<alienbro> dw1, What could have happened? This is a fresh install of 14.04 server 32 bit with nothing but the samba share packages installed.
<spearson> ok, I ran apt-get update
<kostkon> mozzarella, which menu?
<spearson> do you want me to run the upgrade to 14.04 via the gui now?
<mozzarella> kostkon: application menu
<dw1> alienbro: good question......
<mozzarella> in the top bar
<spearson> or should I do it via terminal
<dw1> spearson: you're the boss. :)  sounds like a plan.
<spearson> Okay
<spearson> I'll keep you posted
<kostkon> mozzarella, in ubuntu gnome?
<mozzarella> kostkon: ubuntu 14.04
<mozzarella> unity
<dw1> spearson: prefix your comments with dw1: so i am alerted and your message is highlighted.. its a big busy channel makes it a lot easier
<kostkon> mozzarella, you mean when you click on the ubuntu logo?
<dw1> spearson: often you can type part of a nick and then hit <tab> to complete it easily
<mozzarella> kostkon: no, when I place my mouse cursor over the top bar
<alienbro> dw1, any suggested course of action?
<dw1> alienbro: id be on google for the error, as usual .. but thats a scary one
<kostkon> mozzarella, that' not a behaviour that you usually find when using unity
<spearson> okay dw1
<apb1963> kostkon: I need to get something to eat... i'll try later...thank you for your efforts.
<mozzarella> kostkon: what do you mean
<dw1> spearson: that works too, any mention of my nick will highlight it
<alienbro> dw1, I'm just gonna go install CentOS then since this apparently likes to break out of the box
<spearson> dw1 cool, so no need to do # and your nic right
<packet_>  mozzarella: press alt and keep it pressed
<kostkon> mozzarella, oh right, you mean the global menu
<dw1> spearson: right just the dw1 in any format will highlight it
<packet_> then use the keyboard shortcut for the desired menu
<mozzarella> yes, I don't want it to hide
<mozzarella> I want it to always show
<mozzarella> it was this way in 13.10 I believe
<spearson> dw1 I get a message saying not all updates can be installed. run a partial upgrade to install as many updates as possible.
<spearson> and the options partial upgrade and continue and then setting
<mozzarella> guys, I fucked up, I went to the mouse settings in the settings panel
<mozzarella> and now my cursor is slow
<dw1> spearson: hmm never heard of it
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dw1> spearson: does it mention why or what cant be installed
<kostkon> mozzarella, http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity
<mozzarella> alright, screwed up
<spearson> dw1 it says this can be caused by * a previous upgrade which didn't complete | * Problems with some of the installed software | * unoffical software packages not probided by Ubuntu | * normal chances of a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<mozzarella> I think you don't understand, bro
<mozzarella> and I want my cursor speed back, seriously
<cipherboy> Hey, anyone here familiar with testdisk? Is there a way I can save my deepsearch results so that I don't have to keep researching it every time?
<mozzarella> how do I restore the defaults?
<holstein> mozzarella: you can use a live CD or the guest user to mess about with settings
<dw1> spearson: ahh.. well id go for it :)
<spearson> dw1 partial upgrade?
<holstein> mozzarella: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<dw1> spearson: itd be nice to know what it doesnt like tho
<dw1> spearson: yeah
<spearson> ya, I'm wondering the same thing
<spearson> dw1 is there a command to find out?
<hafiz> how unity 8 in trusty tahr...??? any body knows....????
<dw1> spearson: ill try to find something
<spearson> dw1 thanks
<mozzarella> can I change the cursor speed using the command line
<holstein> mozzarella: you can reset using the commands in the link
<mozzarella> that will reset everything
<momoria> except #ubuntu-offtopic, can anyone tell me another chatting room?
<rww> momoria: #defocus
<xangua> hafiz: it's just a preview and you can try it yourself
<xangua> !alis | momoria
<ubottu> momoria: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<holstein> mozzarella: sure, and you can experiment with settings in the guest account or live CD
<dw1> spearson: try clicking no/cancel and see if theres more information
<dw1> spearson: "When you close the dialogue box it will go back to the update screen with the "partial" items unticked."
<momoria> alis? how can i go there?
<mozzarella> this is mine: http://i.imgur.com/rMDDQVy.png this is how it's supposed to look: http://i.stack.imgur.com/P2VcX.png
<mozzarella> WHY am I missing a bunch of stuff?
<dw1> spearson: did you run all normal upgrades before running distribution upgrade?
<syeekick> how would i recover passowrds stored on a windows drive in ubuntu?
<spearson> dw1 I clicked partial upgrade and it's stuck at fetching file 1582 of 1582 but i'm just going to let it do it's thing
<dw1> spearson: ok good luck :)
<holstein> mozzarella: could be the hardware doesnt support settings in linux that you are seeking
<mozzarella> that's crazy talk
<mozzarella> WHY wouldn't it
<holstein> mozzarella: because they dont suppot linux.. its quite plausible
<spearson> dw1 I did before cups-client and cups held up the installation and failed so I removed cups and the update installed and downloaded fine
<holstein> mozzarella: those settings have nothing to do with the global menu
<mozzarella> I'm trying to fix my mouse now
<mozzarella> I moved on
<spearson> dw1 but if the upgrade fails again, maybe I can hit continue to see what updates are there but not sure if much has changed after I last updated. since this is ubuntu they might push updates down the pike faster though
<holstein> mozzarella: change what you like in that menu.. plug a mouse in if it helps you change the settings you have misconfigured
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<dw1> spearson: If you had waited I might have suggested http://j.mp/1lYzsIK or http://j.mp/S04TJX, for future reference :)
<glenn__> hey, how can i change my account of usr to root ?
<bob_> quick question too...
<spearson> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> !root | glenn__
<ubottu> glenn__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bob_> i'm trying to install 14.04 MAAS....installed on first machine....on second machine everytime i put first machine's IP the computer shuts down
<glenn__> thanks :D
<glenn__> And how can I get the gnome display properties ?
<dw1> spearson: with just a little luck you wont have a serious problem
<dw1> spearson: not sure why it would reach file 1582 of 1582 so quickly though, that's sort of weird
<spearson> dw1 thanks and I hope the partial upgrade works
<dw1> spearson: should take more time to download them all
<dw1> spearson: any error messages in the message window?
<spearson> dw1 nope. preparing to upgrade has a green check next to it and it's now  stuck or what it looks like on getting new packages
<spearson> dw1 fetching file 1582 of 1582
<dw1> spearson: no activity?
<spearson> dw1 ya
<dw1> spearson: ya no ?
<dw1> spearson: strange
<spearson> dw1 I did this on another machine via a virtual machine and it stalled like this so I left it and then finished and installed and I’m up to date
<dw1> spearson: ok...
<spearson> dw1, ya = yes no activity. strange indeed.
<dw1> spearson: id be tempted to kill it
<spearson> dw1 should I? what should I do next, see if they are any updates
<dw1> spearson: i would try those two commands from the links
<spearson> dw1, ok
<spearson> dw1, also I'm going to kill it
<dw1> spearson: alt-f2 -> xkill then click it might kill it.....
<dw1> spearson: no warranty
<spearson> dw1 I just cancelled it
<dw1> spearson: if it didnt start upgrading anything should be fine
<dw1> spearson: but perhaps should avoid that apt-get -f command
<dw1> spearson: if the repos have changed
<spearson> dw1, doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now
<spearson> dw1 what does this command do? does it upgrade to 14.04 or install what updates are available first?
<dw1> spearson: upgrade
<spearson> ok
<dw1> spearson: no sense updating then replacing :)
<Flannel> spearson: No, it doesn't upgrade you to 14.04.
<spearson> dw1 ok its asking install these package with verification? y/n
<dw1> spearson: "No, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will not upgrade to a new Ubuntu release. It will just install available updates for the Ubuntu release you already have installed." oh
<Flannel> But that is an important part of upgrading to a newer release.
<dw1> spearson: should be ok to say Yes since you gracefully cancelled the upgrade before
<spearson> dw1 gotchs
<dw1> spearson: the commandlien for upgrade to 14.04 would be sudo do-release-upgrade
<dw1> spearson: perhaps try that sudo apt-get -f install before that since you might have broken things
<spearson> dw1 okay
<Flannel> spearson: Please read (and follow) this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<spearson> dw1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7349754/
<spearson> dw1 I wish things were smooth and didn't have to experience these issues :)
<dw1> spearson: yeah i dont know what you did to that machine :P
<dw1> spearson: well we know how to fix that
<dw1> spearson: remember
<spearson> dw1 the thing is, nothing I don't believe I installed anything wonky that would mess anything up
<spearson> dw1 do you recommend that I see if there any updates and update or do you want to fix the issues I'm having now?
<dw1> spearson: if you do sudo rm -fR /var/lib/apt/lists/* to fix the hash mismatch, like before, sudo apt-get -f install to fix any weird things, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to update all packages you should be all set to release upgrade ...
<spearson> dw1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7349784/
<dw1> spearson: so now try the software-updater release upgrade or sudo do-release-upgrade in terminal again
<dw1> spearson: still asking 'partial upgrade'?
<spearson> dw1:  it's checking for updates now  hang tight
<spearson> dw1, yup it's asking partial upgrade
<dw1> spearson: hmm
<spearson> dw1, it bugs me why it's not simple. You upgrade and bam your good to go
<JCM83> I kind of want to shut down all functions of my machine except Transmission, for awhile, to save power. Is there a good way to do this?
<noioppoina> anybody using silicone keyboard?
<dw1> spearson: cancel it this time i guess since it probably wont work again
<spearson> dw1 do you recommend that I wait a few days or something?
<dw1> spearson: any errors if you do sudo apt-get update ?
<spearson> dw1, no errors that I can see. you want me to pastebin the results?
<dw1> spearson: any weird things like two different versions of ubuntu in the apt-get update list ?
<macscam1> hey any advice about dealing with bugs in 14.04? Should I actually try and fix stuff? or will submitting error reports take care of it??
<spearson> dw1: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/7349848/
<rww> macscam1: report it, try and fix it, if you actually fix it add that info to the bug report
<dw1> spearson: oh you have trusty repos.. :/
<dw1> spearson: thats not your current version....
<dw1> spearson: so it makes sense -f install and dist-upgrade did nothing
<spearson> dw1 hmmm. trusty reppos? is that a bad thing
<user_> susie
<dw1> spearson: thats the version you are upgrading to, so you shouldnt have them before the upgrade process
<dw1> spearson: what is your version? cat /etc/*release*
<spearson> 13.10
<spearson> dw1 paste.ubuntu.com/7349867/
<macscam1> so how do i make a printer work? it shows up and i can print a test page OK but it gets stuck processing any actual document
<dw1> spearson: make your /etc/apt/sources.list look like this http://pastebin.com/5urDqMsea
<spearson> dw1 it says this paste has been removed
<dw1> spearson: http://pastebin.com/5urDqMse
<spearson> got it
<dw1> sorry
<dw1> spearson: then do the sudo rm -fR /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; again
<dw1> spearson: and maybe an extra sudo apt-get -f install for good measure. :)
<dw1> spearson: not sure the best order
<dw1> spearson: wait.. sudo apt-get update first
<dw1> spearson: or after the rm. :)
<spearson> dw1: how would I make /etc/apt/sources.list look what you provided? what is the command to edit or make it the default
<dw1> gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<dw1> err
<deepfield> Is there someone that can help me install the best graphics drivers? I downloaded the catalyst control center but im not sure that its really using them
<dw1> spearson: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<spearson> dw1 got the file open do you want me to delete the contents and replace it with what you provided?
<dw1> spearson: yep
<korra> hi guys, I just tried ubuntu 14.04 on a hidpi display and the UI scaling doesn't seem to affect some menus and text like http://i.imgur.com/JyX7PmB.jpg
<korra> can anyone confirm this happening to them or am I doing something wrong?
<spearson> dw1 there are two boxes do I use the first one or both?
<dw1> spearson: just one, they're the same
<FredddyTom> are there any significant UI imporvements in unity between 12.04 and 14.04?
<dw1> spearson: pastebin silliness
<dw1> spearson: then save and close, and one by one: sudo rm -fR /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get -f install;
<spearson> dw1: hmm. I deleted the contents and pasted what you provided and saved it
<spearson> dw1: doing what you said above now
<spearson> dw1 do you want me to pastebin the results or not?
<linseed> buntu
<linseed>  VlperX [~VlperX@CPE-121-210-202-156.azql1.woo.bigpond.net.au] has joined
<linseed>           #ubuntu
<linseed>  SignOff ColdKeyboard: #ubuntu ()
<linseed> <spearson> dw1: doing what you said above now
<linseed>  SignOff _VlperX_: #ubuntu (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<unopaste> linseed you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dw1> spearson: could do
<dw1> spearson: anything jump out at you?
<hfp> Hi, I'm planning on installing Ubuntu 14.04 on my mid-2009 Macbook Pro alongside with Win7 and Mavericks. Anything I should know before I start so I don't screw things up?
<hfp> (Win7 and Mavericks are already installed)
<VlperX> wtf
<spearson> dw1: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/7349928/
<rww> VlperX: looks like someone pasted stuff into the channel by accident
<dw1> spearson: uneventful :-/
<dw1> spearson: welp, try the upgrade again I guess
<awesomess3> hfp, you could use a liveUSB for running Ubuntu 14.04
<hfp> awesomess3: Interesting, how do I do that? I have a 16GB USB key lying around
<spearson> dw1: accidently quit firefox. oops
<awesomess3> hfp, unetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/) Basically you download that, and then the ISO for the appropriate Ubuntu 14.04 you want (gnome ubuntu, KUbuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, regular ubuntu).
<dw1> spearson: welp, try the upgrade again I guess
<spearson> accidentally*
<dw1> spearson: all we did didn't really fix anything but the repos
<spearson> dw1: doing so now
<spearson> dw1: the software is up to date however 14.04 is available. so far so good :)
<awesomess3> hfp, all you need is like a 917MB vfat filesystem on the usb key, enough for the ISO. I haven't been able to enable writeable space on the USB key, so if you turn off your machine, you have to start with a new session the next time you boot from the USB.
<awesomess3> hfp, which I like because it gets rid of any malware what-so-ever.
<hfp> awesomess3: Thanks, but can I install it to my HDD from the LiveUSB?
<awesomess3> hfp, yes.
<awesomess3> hfp, however, if you have a partition for windows 7 and maverick, I don't know the instructions to install with those partitions side-by-side.
<orbisvicis> two things on my 14.04 system are setting up a bridge interface, one ifupdown (ifup -a, /etc/init/networking.conf), and the other I can't which is a royal headache since it breaks ifupdown
<hfp> awesomess3: Ok, and installing it as a third OS along with Win7 and Mavericks won't mess anything up?
<spearson> hfp: I have a dual boot of OS X and ubuntu on my Macbook but not all three
<orbisvicis> I've ruled out conflict between upstart / init networking{.conf,} scripts, and any breakage in /etc/networks/
<hfp> I see. I want to try Ubuntu and see if I'm ready to ditch OS X altogether for everyday and work use
<orbisvicis> also, this mysterious second component only recreate the bridge on reboot **if** it previously existed, ie I can manually deconfigure the bridge before restart and ifupdown hence runs unimpeded
<spearson> hfp: I use rEFInd as a boot manager. Interesting. I like ubuntu but still keep going to OS X sometimes
<orbisvicis> *can't find
<awesomess3> I like my windows. I like my liveUSB xubuntu. Never tried OS X, sounds cool.
<spearson> dw1: it's stuck on fetching file 1582 of 1582 but I'm going to let it go and do it's thing
<spearson> awesomesse: apple.com/osx
<dw1> spearson: and it said partial upgrade again ?
<spearson> dw1: nope
<dw1> spearson: cool
<dw1> spearson: k hope it works g/l :)
<hfp> spearson: My MBP is dying and I just found out that the 2000+$ newer MBP don't even have ethernet... They require a 60$ adapter to have an ethernet jack. So I'm seriously considering ditching OS X but I want to make sure before
<joshlegs_> are HPs good with linux compatibility
<joshlegs_> I have to grab a new laptop tomorrow and want something with good support
<spearson> hfp: you should have both ubuntu and os x together just in case
<spearson> awesomess3: apple.com/osx
<hfp> spearson: Yes, but I also need to keep Win7 because some games and apps only run in Windows
<genophy> what about thinkpad?
<spearson> hfp: give rEFInd a shot, it's a boot manager that will let you select which OS to boot from
<joshlegs_> genophy: i havent looked at those before. might not be a bad idea
<genophy> :)
<awesomess3> joshlegs_, my dell works good 2013 inspiron from wal-mart. I'm running a liveUSB of XUbuntu 13.10.
<joshlegs_> awesomess3: cool. i thought dells were also decent for linux suppot
<hfp> awesomess3: OS X is nice to use but the Apple tax is heafty and the choices they make for you because design are more and more ridiculous. I mean no ethernet jack on a 2000+$ laptop?
<spearson> hfp: I think I used disk utility to create a partition for ubuntu and followed the steps for my Macbook
<awesomess3> hfp, no ethernet?!  aaahhhh!
<spearson> awesomess3: apple.com/osx to learn more about the operating system
<awesomess3> spearson, yeah but they only talk about upgrading. I'll check with #osx
<twocarlo> awesomess3: you can use virtual box on mac and put ubuntu on it
<spearson> I use VMware Fusion to run a virtual machine of ubuntu and decided to do a dual boot of both for fun to get the full experience of ubuntu
<awesomess3> spearson, full experience of ubuntu by installing on the hard-drive? what do you mean by 'full experience'?
<joshlegs_> does ubuntu work with touch screen laptops yet?
<spearson> awesomess3: boot into Ubuntu rather than use it in a virtual machine
<joshlegs_> or will putting iit on a touchscreen machine muck stuff up?
<hfp> awesomess3: UNetbootin refuses to see my USB key
<spearson> hfp: what format is your key in?
<hfp> spearson: I tried none and OSX
<spearson> hfp are you using your usb key as a live usb?
<django> whats the word proccessor on ubuntu called
<joshlegs_> django: gedit?
<django> found it lol
<hfp> spearson: I'm in OS X trying to create a LiveUSB with UNetbootin
<django> libreoffice writer
<twocarlo> hfp:UNetbootin cant boot to uefi booting
<spearson> hfp: try this
<awesomess3> django, abiword I like too
<spearson> hfp: Mac Linuc USB Loader
<spearson> hfp: Mac Linux USB Loader*
<awesomess3> twocarlo, hfp unetbootin works for me in uefi booting.
<hfp> It seems to only see FAT partitions
<spearson> hfp: that allowed me to create a bootable LiveUSB of Ubuntu http://sevenbits.github.io/Mac-Linux-USB-Loader/
<pietro10> Hi. Here's a weird issue that happens on kubuntu 14.10, and also happens on ubuntu gnome 14.10: package devhelp: the left navigation pane is scrolled horizontally to the right and I can't get it ligned up properly again. Has anyone else noticed this? I tried asking the GTK+ channel but they haven,t so I thought I'd try here. Thanks.
<awesomess3> pietro10, do you mean 14.04?
<hfp> spearson, awesomess3: I formatted to FAT and can use UNetbootin now.
<hfp> I'll reboot and try it.
<spearson> hfp: cool, good luck
<pietro10> awesomess3: right
<hfp> spearson: Thanks. I'm going to go the LiveUSB way for now with persistent storage
<Nothing_Much> I'm having a problem with publishing a review on the Ubuntu Software Center
<spearson> dw1: still on fetching file but i'm patient  and will let it do its thing :)
<awesomess3> hfp, I couldn't get my persistence to work when using unetbootin with UEFI BIOS booting. But, I wish you luck with that. :]
<hfp> Thanks, I'll report back
<awesomess3> hfp, try saving something to the desktop, rebooting and see if the file is still there.
<Nothing_Much> I'm having a problem with publishing a review on the Ubuntu Software Center, it says Check your log, where is the log?
<hfp> Will do, when UNetbootin is done
<spearson> hfp: if it doesn't boot or comes up with the black screen with the flashing white line. use Mac Linux USB Loader. It worked perfectly for me :)
<hfp> spearson: Noted
<Nothing_Much> Anybody?
<pietro10> actually my devhelp install seems to be screwed inother ways too, hmmmm
<spearson> hfp: I tried other programs and they didn't create the right kind of boot file or someting
<awesomess3> Nothing_Much, maybe try upgrading it?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install software-center
<Nothing_Much> awesomess3: Was there an upgrade to the software center recently?
<awesomess3> Nothing_Much, not on 13.10
<Nothing_Much> Oh wait, is 14.04 out yet?
<awesomess3> yes
<spearson> yes, trying to upgrade to it from 13.10 now
<Nothing_Much> It says I'm on 14.04 LTS
<Nothing_Much> huh.
<awesomess3> this is how I felt when 14.04 came out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIleORMkSeU
<Nothing_Much> lol
<Nothing_Much> Oh there's a bug
<Nothing_Much> That appeared 2 days ago
<Nothing_Much> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/1312556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312556 in software-center (Ubuntu) "I can't publish Reviews on Applications" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<spearson> lol
<spearson> hmmm
<Jr_cba> ?
<sohail_> any ubuntu developers out there??
<Matthew_Moore_> Hey guys. i am having an issue.  the Ubuntu 14.04 live cd wont boot.    ubuntu server 14.04 will. Xubuntu, and Kubuntu will.  But not Ubuntu.  any ideas?
<cfhowlett> !details|Matthew_Moore_ "won't boot" = ???
<ubottu> Matthew_Moore_ "won't boot" = ???: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Lucax> Hello everyone, I want to make a backup in my ubuntu gnome 14.04 and I get the report: backup failed, unable to connect to backend
<netyire> Lucax: Hello, I'm netyire! I'll be happy to help you today! (What backup program are you using?)
<Lucax> thank yoou netyire, let me see
<spearson> Netyire: hi nice to see you again
<netyire> spearson: :-P
<twocarlo>  /j #clonezilla
<Lucax> I just have an icon with a picture of a safe and it is called backups
<Lucax> netiyre: it seems like the program is just called backups
<Conna> ....
<awesomess3> Matthew_Moore_, what type of computer/laptop/* are you using?
<styles> hey guys I can't get the full disc encryption on ubuntu 14.04 to show up when I start my system. It's just a grey screen that goes to black
<styles> Any clue what might be causing this?
<netyire> Lucax: I am unable to locate documentation on this specific error, but recommend using an alternative like grsync in the meantime?
<awesomess3> styles, I'm assuming you followed the guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FullDiskEncryptionHowto
<styles> 14.04 came with the option
<Lucax> ok, thank you. is grsync avaliable in sc?
<styles> I actually didn't have to do anything to get it to work, which makes it slighly hard to understand
<netyire> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (trusty), package size 151 kB, installed size 661 kB
<awesomess3> styles, this is complicated!
<Lucax> does sync mean the same as backup?
<Lucax> rephrasing: what does sync mean?
<Yelu> Lucax, this already installed program with the "safe" icon has a { Help ] button on the bottom if you open it. - There you can read "My FIrst Backup" about what to do ... (it's quiet easy)
<Lucax> ah ok, I must have overlooked, thanks
<spearson> dw1: same error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch could nto download the upgades
<dw1> spearson: weird
<spearson> dw1: do you know what this means and why it's failing?
<d1323> how can I actually clear all the text in a terminal window instead of just scrolling down?
<d1323> which is what clear does
<dw1> spearson: you could try removing it
<jules_> why does the maven package need to download 100 other packages, when I can download the maven binary distribution and run it all by itself?
<jules_> riddle me this
<spearson> dw1: did we already do this or was it something different we did?
<spearson> dw1: removing it
<dw1> spearson: could be an error in the package ..... https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/issues/28256 dont know
<penko> Hi
<spearson> Hi
<penko> on my lubuntu i can`t install flash player
<penko> i try with flashplayer-installer and also try to copy liblfashplayer.so to different places
<dw1> spearson: libfreerdp1 is the package name... according to apt-cache search freerdp it is apparently something for connecting to windows
<penko> but no luck :(
<dw1> spearson: so not really important.. :)
<xangua> penko: are you using chromium browser¿
<spearson> dw1: you means Microsoft windows right?
<penko> chromium can`t start. it is my second problem
<dw1> spearson: yeah
<penko> so i use firefox
<spearson> dw1: I don't have micsoft windows on this machine. Just Ubuntu and OS X
<dw1> spearson: it would be for connecting to other machines on a network i guess
<dw1> spearson: not sure but id try removing it
<dw1> spearson: make sure it doesnt remove anything important with it tho
<spearson> dw1: if I remove it, will it just reinstall it from scratch?
<xangua> penko: to view flash in chromium: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<dw1> spearson: doubt it
<penko> but chromium doesn`t start
<spearson> dw1: do you think the version I have is corrupt or something
<dw1> spearson: not necessarily
<penko> i try to install it vie synaptic - no luck. also download package from their site and install it via gdebi but again no luck
<dw1> spearson: just the hash of the file and what repos are reporting it should be is wrong
<dw1> spearson: so maybe the package was attacked or something.. hard to say
<penko> it give me system program problem detected
<spearson> dw1: when I remove cups and cups-client, it let it reinstall where it failed to download before
<dw1> spearson: auto installs arent really normal
<dw1> spearson: dont know why that happened
<spearson> dw1: me either. so you recommend removing the failed package or what
<dw1> spearson: i would try it
<spearson> dw1: lets do it. what's the command :)
<dw1> spearson: but pay attention to make sure it doesnt take a lot of stuff you need with it ... sudo apt-get remove libfreerdp1
<spearson> hmmm
<dw1> spearson: it will warn about what else it removes
<spearson> dw1: can I reinstall it later if I needed it or something?
<dw1> spearson: seems here it wants to remove vlc with it.. ouch
<dw1> spearson: i like vlc player :)
<dw1> spearson: dont know what else to suggest tho
<spearson> dw1: for me it's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7350225/
<dw1> spearson: yeah id say its fine
<spearson> I didn't remove anything yet
<spearson> what will it remove?
<dw1> spearson: just a bunch of related stuff
<spearson> hmmm
<eN_Joy> does Byobu run on X or it can be used in a ssh terminal session?
<AndresSM_> no X required
<spearson> dw1 it's not going to hurt my system right?
<spearson> dw1: going to remove it then
<dw1> spearson: its just freerdp stuff http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeRDP
<dw1> spearson: no warranty :)
<eN_Joy> awesome, i'll give it a try... have been using screen for years
<dw1> spearson: its for remote desktop connections
<ubuntu> hola
<dw1> spearson: non-critical
<spearson> dw1: removing now. done
<spearson> It can always be reinstalled right? will 14.04 come with it or not?
<dw1> spearson: yes, dont know
<dw1> spearson: hopefully not so we can get past the error eh
<spearson> dw1 ok, running update now
<lobo> hola
<spearson> hola lobo
<Guest62237> volvi alinux despues de 5 anos de ausencia
<Guest62237> pero con ubuntu me dio de comer aprendi inicios de programador y con eso me dio oportunidad de trabajar de eso
<rww> ubottu: es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<emchamplinux-net> whats a good way to play/access video files from my windows 7 desktop on my ubuntu 14.04 laptop
<Guest62237> hola spearson
<Guest62237> jaja only english
<Guest62237> vlc
<q0_0p> emchamplinux-net, mounting your windows OS drive and reading it
<Guest62237> emchamplini-net the vlc
<q0_0p> if you have a dual OS setup
<emchamplinux-net> they are on separate PCs
<Guest62237> exit
<q0_0p> i used to do it the ghetto way starting up a simple HTTP server on the path you are in
<q0_0p> oh
<spearson> hfp: were you able to boot from your usb drive ok?
<q0_0p> you have to setup SMB file sharing on windows
<q0_0p> or use FTP
<Valentine_Lou> il y as des matinaux
<spearson> dw1: where are you located? based in Iowa, USA
<emchamplinux-net> Guest62237: you can use VLC to stream oO?
<dw1> spearson: BC.ca
<spearson> Canada, cool.
<Valentine_Lou> france
<penko_> hi.  on my lubuntu i can`t install flash player. i mean that i install it, but it doesn`t work...
<Guest69767> como me conecto a ubuntu-es?
<rvdv> Guest69767: type /join #ubuntu-es
<spearson> dw1: since I've got you, and it's still fetching file, I've got two questions. Is there a way for me to access a Mac OS X partition without turning journaling off in OS X. I can't remember the other question now
<spearson> dw1: accidentally quit firefox, sorry
<dw1> spearson: fixing a webserver, brb
<spearson> dw1: It's dark and instead of control w, I did control q. Okay
<penko> is there other way to install flash player on lubuntu excluding flashplayer-installer, copying libflashplayer.so to some locations and installing restricted extras/addons?
<rww> no
<rww> chromium doesn't use NPAPI plugins any more I think, hence your troubles
 * rww looks for a link
<rww> penko: install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<penko> yes. i also install it, but doesn`t work
<penko> i need flashplayer for firefox
<penko> my chromium doesn`t start :)
<rww> flashplugin-installer = flash for firefox
<rww> are you installing it while firefox isn't running?
<penko> yes. i install it on closed firefox
<rww> odd
<rww> does it show up in about:plugins?
<penko> also try to disable javascript, install it then enable javascript
<spearson> dw1: it looks like it's stuck on fetching file and it's late here. can i stop it and do it tomorrow.
<penko> may be yes.      File: libflashplayer.so  Path: /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so    Version: 11.2.202.350   State: Enabled    Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<heartbleed> penko: and https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html says you have no flash player installed?
<penko> Your Flash Version  11.2.202                 Your browser name  Firefox     Your Operating System (OS)   Linux
<rww> so... you have flash on Firefox then.
<penko> it seems ok. but when i open youtube and try to play some clip it show white window
<rww> which graphics card do you have?
<penko> but on this site after step 5 i don`t see any animation...
<penko> radeon 9200
<rww> the 11 year old one?
<penko> may be.  computer is amd sempron 2500+ (work on 1,7)  with 1gb ram :)
<penko> it is old machine...
<spearson> dw1: going to hit the sack now.  fyi Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<spearson> I'll try again tomorrow
<ticamai> rww: So, update on last night's wine1.6 issues: Aptitude is installing wine1.6 just fine. It did some thinking, offered a solution, and now I have fully functioning wine1.6. apt-get isn't working for various other packages as well, fglrx for one
<ticamai> scratch that, aptitude apparently just installed everything except wine itself
<penko> rww,  is old video card my problem?
 * jules_ ponders
<qin> I am trying to fill thorougty Abuse form for some canadian hosting and wonder how to classify fake "Chesire Constabulary" website attemting to mug me, is it Copyright Infringement or just phishing.
<zZzeph> I need help with the newest update regarding crypto wallets
<rww> penko: might be. I'm not sure, as I don't have experience with ATI cards from that long ago, so I don't know what performance to expect from them.
<rww> qin: go with phishing. usually with IP claims they want you to provide proof it's your property, which it presumably isn't
<rww> zZzeph: specifically them not being in our repositories, or...?
<qin> rww: fine, had moment of meltdown on it, thanks.
<zZzeph> rww, libboost_system.so.1.53.0 is missing. Not entirely sure what to do about it.
<zZzeph> Wish I could revert haha
<zZzeph> it deleted a lot of my libs and idk how to get them back.
<zZzeph> rww,
<rww> zZzeph: I assume you're compiling from source?
<zZzeph> I had alread yhad it compiled, ran the update and now I'm here with it not working. rww
<zZzeph> should I just reinstall?
<rww> zZzeph: trusty uses libboost-system1.54.0 instead of 1.53.0, so you'd need to recompile, I think
<zZzeph> was just hoping for an easier fix
<zZzeph> is there a way to downgrade back to saucy or whatever the latter was
<zZzeph> or well prior*
<zZzeph> rww,
<rww> zZzeph: no
<zZzeph> fml
<zanzacar> Can anyone help me with this error I am having?
<zanzacar> http://pastebin.com/ui25rtR3
<Dreadlish> apt-get -f install
<Dreadlish> with sudo of course
<zanzacar> tried that
<Dreadlish> and what
<zanzacar> I believe that is what brought me to that but I will try it
<Dreadlish> sudo rm /etc/sane.d/sharp.conf
<Dreadlish> and then try again
<zanzacar> now it says i can't overwrite this '/etc/sane.d/hp4200.conf'
<zanzacar> should I just remove that as well?
<zanzacar> here is the error pastebin http://pastebin.com/LHQx3BDV
<kay______> i need a version of git built with openssl
<zanzacar> i moved all files out of the sane.d folder I figured I would move them back and not replace anything
<zanzacar> what is sane.d used for? all I saw online was share scanners or something
<Bray90820> Is there any other good tv software other then Mithtv
<Bray90820> mythtv
<dw1> Bray90820: ##linux might be a better place to ask.  we're all ubuntu heads who only care abou things that come with ubuntu. :)
<Bray90820> Alright
<Bray90820> Thanks
<css> I used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java to install java. Shouldn't this add an entry to my sources.list ?
<Beldar> css /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<css> thank you
<zanzacar> how can I setup vnc connection through ssh? I want to make sure that ubuntu-desktop was setup correctly. so I need a graphic vnc not just ssh
<mado> hello everybody
<zanzacar> helo
<zanzacar> hello
<musshan> hello people :)
<Nothing_Much> Hi musshan
<musshan> Nothing_Much: hi
<musshan> can you help me with apport?
<musshan> can any one tell me how to run "apport-collect 1311262"?
<musshan> hello can anyone help me with how to run "apport-collect 1311262"
<rww> open gnome-terminal, run that command...
<amirtharaj> how to install cvblob on ubuntu?
<maltahl> How do i make or allow root user in sftp ? im using vsftpd.
<apple> Hi everyone
<Guest19493> good morning
<helmut_> hi
<amirtharaj> how to install cvblob on ubuntu?
<Guest19493> may i ask for a simple question? I'm using ubuntu 14.04
<lovetruth> hello
<amirtharaj> please give the answer
<Guest19493> There is no /etc/casper.conf ..where i can find it??
<lovetruth> I have a question
<lovetruth> I am using ubuntu 12.04 server to have internet on this local LAN , using 2 NICs
<lovetruth> have been using iptables to route the packes through the 2 NICs
<lovetruth> and dns masq for local dns server..
<rezahe> Guest19493: mlocate casper
<lovetruth> and in resolv.conf I have nameserver 127.0.0.1
<lovetruth> now:... I can resolve any hostname into IPs... but I cannot ping or connect anyway to any other server!...
<lovetruth> any idea?...
<Guest19493> notting ---there is not in the new version of ubuntu
<Guest19493> i suppose
<Ramisat> amirtharaj have you tried sudo apt-get install cvblob?
<amirtharaj> tried...but not installed
<rezahe> lovetruth: take look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq maybe any help there
<Ramisat> did it find/download the package?
<rezahe> Ramisat: /var/cache/apt/archives
<rezahe> Guest19493: casper
<rezahe> Guest19493: casper, tool for livecd. is that ?
<shachaf> Is there a straightforward description of how DNS works in Ubuntu these days?
<lovetruth> I don't think it's there the problem, rezahe ... because hostnames are resolved into IPs...
<shachaf> I can't get useful information from /etc/resolv.conf, and evidently the DNS servers that I set in network-manager aren't being used, or not exclusively.
<Guest19493> yes
<Guest19493> yes but when u install the OS on the desktop there is a file named casper.conf
<Guest19493> that is in the folder named /etc till the previous version of Ubutnu ...now i have installed
<Guest19493> ubuntu 14.04 and there is no /etc/casper.conf i need to modify it couse i have built
<Guest19493> some configuraions on my previousely OS
<maltahl> How do i make or allow root user in sftp ? im using vsftpd on ubuntu server 14.04 and im open to switch to another ftp
<Guest19493> if i don't find it i have to re-install the previouse
<Guest19493> *prevouse
<zanzacar> so I am having some issues with ubuntu. I install ubuntu-desktop onto my server installation. When I started up ubuntu I get a system error then the screen starts getting really odd
<zanzacar> I would like to see what the error is but I don't know what file to look into.
<zanzacar> furthermore I was thinking I would go with a lower resource desktop enviroment then ubuntu-desktop since that has all the new fancy features on it.
<zanzacar> Does anyone have any recommendation?
<Guest19493> anyway it is a file like os-release
<bazhang> !lubuntu | zanzacar
<ubottu> zanzacar: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<zanzacar> I have install lubuntu on my mothers old machine so she can actually get on facebook and what not
<zanzacar> I guess I will look into that option since it works just fine from what I could tell
<haobug> zanzacar: just install lxde suite from the repository, no need to switch to lubuntu.
<zanzacar> lxde suite huh? let me look that up
<zanzacar> well sudo apt-get install lxde seems to have worked well
<zanzacar> I would rather have the speed then the features.
<haobug> zanzacar: that's a virtual package, with all of the components packages need by lxde.
<zanzacar> can I just sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<zanzacar> haobug: what do you mean by virtual package?
<haobug> zanzacar: virtual package mean the package is not actually a package. ;)
<zanzacar> oic thats nice of them to set that up.
<zanzacar> oic thats nice of them to set that up?
<zanzacar> whoops sorry about that
<zanzacar> didn't mean to repeat myself
<bazhang> haobug, meta-package
<zanzacar> I will be back, got to restart the computer. see if all this mumbo jumbo worked. Thanks
<bazhang> zanzacar, lubuntu-desktop would bring all of it in
<zanzacar> so lxde doesn't bring it all in then?
<salsero|2> nop
<zanzacar> I guess not now that I am installing a ton of extra stuff
<zanzacar> hopefully the lubuntu desktop works better then ubuntu.
<zanzacar> I am guessing that I was having some video card problems.
<willwork4foo> Hi all. Does anyone here use conky?
<haobug> zanzacar: all of them including the font, icons and so on, that ubuntu-desktop already included(so don't try to remove it).
<zanzacar> ok sounds good
<AviMarcus> Hiya. I had an issue on my screen while using the nvidia-331 driver in a fresh 14.04 install, but in x-neuveou it seems to be fine. It was flickering other open windows into what I was seeing, but upon a click or change it would usually redraw. I couldn't figure out what to call this so I didn't find any bug reports to comment on.
<AviMarcus> I used xrandr to add the higher resolution of my second screen that it wouldn't auto-detect and it seems fine now...
<haobug> AviMarcus: someone says, the neuveou opensource driver is based on disassembling of nVidia proprietary driver.
<django> how can i crop images on ubuntu
<bazhang> django, with which software
<BPositive> django, use shotwell
<StrangeNoises> old-fashioned answer: use gimp. i'm sure there are less overkill apps that can do it, but i don't know them by heart
<bazhang> !info shotwell | django
<ubottu> django: shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.18.0-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 1373 kB, installed size 5890 kB
<BPositive> the bar at the bottom has a Crop button, quite easy and fast
<django> ty
<salsero|2> django: use gwenview
<BPositive> why not use the inbuilt package, when it serves the purpose? :/
<django> with shotwell how do you crop
<BPositive> django, the bar at the bottom has a Crop button
<haobug> does anyone, shift from windows miss the windows mspaint?
<creature> How can I customise the colour of the window title bar in 14.04/Unity?
<k1l> haobug: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36577/is-there-a-program-like-microsoft-paint
<salsero|2> haobug: hell no
<salsero|2> gwenview and gimp serve pretty well
<haobug> k1l: pinta is not the same.
<k1l> haobug: if you want MS paint only try wine or use MS windows.
<haobug> i have searched the web to figure out how to draw a straight line in gimp | salsero|2
<django> does the expression practically useless make any snese
<StrangeNoises> generally, select the straight-lines tool and start clicking
<kay______> holding shift doesn't work?
<llutz> haobug: read gimp documentation, pencil, click, hold shift, click again, straight line donw
<haobug> k1l: i have tried too. running on top of wine some key combination will stop to work sometime.
<llutz> done
<haobug> @all, yes after search the result told me that.
<k1l> haobug: MS paint is not the only program that can draw a straight line :/
<llutz> if that would be a killer-feature, well ...
<haobug> k1l: i have used it for years, get used to it... so. llutz, killer-feature haha...
<StrangeNoises> there are plenty of close equivalents or better, as that askubuntu link showed. If you absolutely can't bear to have anything even slightly different from MSPaint and can't handle any kind of learning curve, you'd better stick with windows and MSPaint i guess
<k1l> haobug: again: we told you several other painting programs or wine to work with MS paint.
<haobug> all i want to ask is, does anyone here have interest to make a clone of mspaint?
<salsero|2> no thanks
<haobug> i am installing the list of equivalents on that page.... :D
<stagecq_> ~
<james> Hey everyone
<Guest1543> anyone wanna chat?
<IamTrying> http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/m165 - I have this Bluetooth but in Ubuntu 13.10 i do not see it, is this compatible with Ubuntu ?
<k1l> Guest1543: james. for chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<greybrd> why do I have to press the "fn" when using function keys like "f5" or "f6" in ubuntu from my hp 450 laptop. why can't I use them as such?
<Bray90820> Does ubuntu use mysql for anything other then mythtv
<llutz> Bray90820: "apt-cache rdepends mysql-server"
<lovetruth> hello
<Bray90820> llutz: thanks
<Bray90820> How would i remove everything related to mythtv
<llutz> Bray90820: aptitude purge '~nmytht' -s
<Bray90820> llutz: aptitude command not found
<StrangeNoises> use synaptic
<llutz> Bray90820: doesnt come with *buntu by default anymore
<Bray90820> ok
<llutz> Bray90820: apt-get still lacks some features...
<Bray90820> So how would i install aptitude
<llutz> Bray90820: apt-get install aptitude
<llutz> Bray90820: it's still in the repos and working, just doesnt come with *buntu by default
<Bray90820> Now i am having an apt-get error
<llutz> Bray90820: need to use sudo
<Bray90820> llutz: http://pastebin.com/zXFzjVra
<k1l> Bray90820: close other programs that use the package management
<llutz> Bray90820: software-center or whatever open at the same time?
<Bray90820> :P
<Bray90820> Synaptic was opened
<llutz> why don't you use synaptic then to install things?
<ahmet> sa
<ahmet> türkçe bilen yokmu
<llutz> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Bray90820> llutz: I think there is another error
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/h2hLRhR6
<ahmet> şimdi ben xubuntu yükledim daha yeniyim çok ama çok basit birşey sorucam
<Bray90820> llutz:
<llutz> Bray90820: there is no error, it just tell you, what it _would_ remove
<llutz> Bray90820: doesn't looks like you have anything from mythtv installed at all
<Bray90820> But when i run the command again i get exactly the same output
<Bray90820> llutz:
<llutz> Bray90820: remove the "-s"  it just simulates
<llutz> Bray90820: it just tells you, what it _would_ remove. gives you time to check if that really is what you want
<Bray90820> Ahh Thanks
<Bray90820> llutz: you wouldn't happen to have any experience using mythtv would you
<llutz> Bray90820: i used it once, didn#t get really familiar with it, removed it, installed good old vdr again. *happy with it*
<llutz> Bray90820: so no, cannot help with mythtv
<Bray90820> llutz: Is vdr still even in existence
<llutz> Bray90820: yes, more or less
<Bray90820> Is it still under active development
<llutz> Bray90820: i use e-Tobis vdr-repo with debian
<llutz> Bray90820: afaik it is
<Bray90820> You wouldn't happen to know if it supports hdhr prime would you
<llutz> Bray90820: idk
<Bray90820> llutz: what did you use it with
<llutz> Bray90820: i only use it with a simple dvb-s card to record some tv (mostly sd) from time to time
<Bray90820> Ahh I wanted something with hdhomerun prime support that was actually understandable
<llutz> and after some months i remove all those recordings unseen, because i haven't the time to watch them
<Bray90820> I was using windows media center but that is not under active development anymore
<Bray90820> if i can't get mythtv working i may just have to stick with windows media center
<Bray90820> UGH
<llutz> Bray90820: mythtv has a big community, no help in their channels?
<Bray90820> They arnt to nice in there
<Bray90820> The guy was yelling at me because i said there was an icon for mythtv
<Fanthomas90> hi!
<Fanthomas90> Does anybody know a way to mount a certain folder - lets say /srv/ftp/share - to all homes where the users are in the group "share"?
<Fanthomas90> I came as far as using a bind mount, but the part depending on the group seems quite hard... :)
<Yelu> Fanthomas90, isn't it just "sudo chown root:share <target>" and "sudo chmod 640 <target>" on that <target> mount?
<Yelu> Fanthomas90, sorry meant 750 for the chmod
<Fanthomas90> Yelu: I mean to let my system automatically determine who is in the group "share" and mount the share it into their homes (/home/$user/share)... The rights shouldn't be the trouble there...
<llutz> Fanthomas90: for name in $(getent group plugdev|awk -F\: '{print $NF}'|sed 's/,/ /');do echo "mount -bind /srv/ftp/share ~$name/share";done
<llutz> Fanthomas90: for name in $(getent group share|awk -F\: '{print $NF}'|sed 's/,/ /');do echo "mount -bind /srv/ftp/share ~$name/share";done
<llutz> Fanthomas90: remove echo"" etc   and check (was just a test here
<[SUCK]> Hello
<[SUCK]> I have a VirtualBOX and ubuntu 14.04 32bit iso file
<[SUCK]> Now, I created VM with dynamic virtual harddrive
<Fanthomas90> llutz: seems alright! :) thanks! Do you have any suggestions on where to run this from on boot?
<[SUCK]> But I want my original (not virtual) harddrives to be detected by this VM
<[SUCK]> So, how can I?
<[SUCK]> I can't find any settings for it in VM VirtualBox...
<Yelu> Fanthomas90, okay, I see. it helps to add something like this to /etc/rc.local
<Fanthomas90> Yelu: thanks :)
<llutz> Fanthomas90: 7etc/rc.local
<llutz> oops, too late
<[SUCK]> Anyone to help?
<Yelu> llutz, win/win :)
<CaptainQuirk> Hi guys
<CaptainQuirk> I'm using git on a project
<bazhang> [SUCK], try #vbox
<CaptainQuirk> on first use, when pushing code through ssh, ubuntu asks for my passphrase
<CaptainQuirk> unfortunately, I used a wrong passphrase but it stays linked to my ssh key although the git operation failed
<CaptainQuirk> how can I get the prompt back ?
<[SUCK]> bazhang, thnx
<gbear14275> could someone please clarify what this means? "We mount the new lvm from /etc/rc.local"
<gbear14275> following this howto and am confused about mounting the new directory https://www.linuxnet.ch/xenserver-create-local-iso-repository-lvm/
<Yelu> [SUCK], or you could read Chapter 9.9 of the VBox manual
<[SUCK]> Yelu, thnx will read it
<streulma> hello Ubuntu community :)
<LeMike> hello. does anyone have "zeitgeist" for firefox and thunderbird? I don't know where to get them and how to have them connected
<streulma> is there an option to stream to an Airport Express from Ubuntu ?
<langhunm> hello
<langhunm> how to find the intallation package by comlind
<langhunm> how to find the intallation package by comline
<salsero|2> apt-cache search <package>
<langhunm> i know the comline
<langhunm> but i don't know the package
<llutz> langhunm: what package
<langhunm> unyaffs
<langhunm> unyaffs  comline
<llutz> !info unyaffs | langhunm
<ubottu> langhunm: unyaffs (source: unyaffs): Extracts files from a YAFFS2 filesystem image. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.6-1 (trusty), package size 18 kB, installed size 67 kB
<langhunm> i want to know the package
<llutz> langhunm: that is the package
<salsero|2> $ apt-cache search unyaffs
<salsero|2> unyaffs - Extracts files from a YAFFS2 filesystem image
<langhunm> yeah
<salsero|2> so..?
<llutz> nice we talked about it ...
<langhunm> my mother tongue is not english
<langhunm> so my express is not clearly
<Lucax> Beloved Ubuntu community, My newly installed Ubuntu gnome 14.04 is running so slow I cant work, I have installed what I would call basic programs and apps and still it runs slow on and offlince, any hints?
<langhunm> thanks  my friends
<llutz> langhunm: what is your native language?
<langhunm> chinese
<llutz> !cn | langhunm maybe you ask here
<ubottu> langhunm maybe you ask here: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<langhunm> less people at there
<hateball> Lucax: Check the system monitor to see if any certain process is using a lot of resources
<eutheria> hi, is the a limit to the length of a user name before it is changed to its uid in ps axu?
<genesis777> Hello.
<genesis777> The situation as follows:
<genesis777> I bought VPS with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installation, installed ubuntu-desktop and configured VNC server.
<genesis777> I want to use it as a remote desktop and I need to connect to VPN from that very server.
<genesis777> Here's the point: when I connect to VPN the server crashes
<genesis777> What should I do to fix it?
<genesis777> I'm pretty sure that it should work because this is the second server and the first runs smoothly
<rushboy> Hello I am working with JBox2D and I am using Eclipse IDE. This is the code I am running but it still gives me errors : http://johnsogg.blogspot.in/2011/10/box2d-in-java-hello-world.html
<rushboy> I just did the import of the jars as stated in the wiki here : https://code.google.com/p/jbox2d/wiki/QuickStart
<Lucax> it seems there is nothing unusal about the processes in the system monitor, still I must say things go slow here
<x00-k2> whats going on
<hateball> Lucax: What things are slow? Opening a browser? A bit more detail helps :)
<Lucax> browsing and handling programs
<x00-k2> whats your system specs
<Lucax> I am multitasking, having a window up here, one there, opening the webbrowser, etc, this all is quite slow, f.eks, when I open a program there is a slight delay and sometimes the system hangs a little bit before it recovers, sometimes it even crashes complety (rare but it has happened)
<x00-k2> any errors on startup?
<x00-k2> open a terminal and type " sudo sysctl vm.swappiness=10 "
<x00-k2> an post results
<StrangeNoises> sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10
<StrangeNoises> i think you'll find
<StrangeNoises> and remember that won't persist over a reboot, need to change /etc/sysctl.conf
<sokoli> hi. ubuntu's code name starts with following letters, eg Precise Pangolin (P), Quantal Quetzal (Q), Raring Ringtail (R)… what's going to happen after 'z'? is it going to be 'a' again?
<Ben64> yes
<sokoli> Ben64: thanks :)
<Wobbo> I am using 14.04, Evolution is hanging all the time. In 13.10 I had no problem.
<Wobbo> This is really irritating, it for work and for my scriptie.
<x00-k2> Mobbo
<rchavik> hi.. how do i recover X? i tried gnome 3.12, and tried to go back to 3.10.  now X display won't start. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg died saying no screens found
<x00-k2> Try to uninstall it and add quantals repos update and reinstall in synaptic with quantals pakages
<salsero|2> try kubuntu
<rchavik> x00-k2, uninstall xserver-xorg ?
<x00-k2> well i was replyng to mobbo
<x00-k2> for evolution
<rchavik> oh.. ok.. sorry
<x00-k2> I could suggest the same for x  tho
<x00-k2> or uninstall x reinstall and dpkg-reconfigure -xserver-common
<c1ph3rx> quit
<c1ph3rx> exit
<c1ph3rx> exit
<c1ph3rx> quit
<c1ph3rx> close
<x00-k2> i would trying purging the conf files before trying that
<rchavik> ok
<Wobbo> Gnome has a newer version, 03.12.1 in stead of 03.10
<x00-k2> what flavor are you using
<rchavik> thanks.. giving it a go now
<rchavik> i'm using trusty 14.04
<rchavik> originally with gnome 3.10
<x00-k2> what graphics card
<x00-k2> nvidia or ati?
<smog> hello
<rchavik> nvidia gt740m
<x00-k2> oh lemme check sometimes the noveau driver conflicts with the propietary drivers
<x00-k2> do you know which one you used before?
<Wobbo> Reinstalling has not solved the problem.
<Wobbo> I have this on all my Ubuntu 14.04
<rchavik> x00-k2, i think it was using the intel card with bumblebeed
<jamieshepherd> Hi guys, up until about an hour ago the command :  route add -net 141.163.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev ppp0 would work to route traffic to my Uni's VPN from my VPS (after I do pon plymuni)
<jamieshepherd> However, now whenever I enter this command the whole VPS freezes
<x00-k2> i was reading yesterday the nvidia-common driver should be the one for that card
<rchavik> x00-k2, ok.. will try reconfiguring now.. thanks a lot!
<x00-k2> so i would proceed to purge your x and reinstall with nvidia common and see
<x00-k2> i had the same problem in the past
<x00-k2> np
<x00-k2> Wobbo im not sure Ive got plenty of programs that dont work on 14.04 and just grabbed the dependencies from past repos and reinstalled with them and they worked perfect, ex. splashtop streamer
<x00-k2> i have never used evolution but i guess i could try installing it and see
<x00-k2> are you speaking of the data server or the mail client
<simone> Hello to all
<simone> I have problems with the browser. Can anyone help me?
<x00-k2> hello what browser?
<streulma> I think Ubuntu has messed up my webcam :( now on Windows and Ubuntu it disapears in lsusb :(
<giuseppe_> ciao
<ice9> I can set screen resolution with xrandr but how to set it permanently?
<ice9> where to store xrandr resolution settings to keep them permanent?
<Walex> ice9: in 'xorg.conf'.
<ice9> Walex: there is no xorg.conf
<Walex> ice9: you make one. http://www.sabi.co.uk/blog/12-thr.html#121019
<xpl0iter> Is there anyway I could see the time in which a particular command is run in linux. I tried the history command by setting export HISTTIMEFORMAT='%F %T ' but the dates shown in this way is todays date and time
<ubuntu> stranger
<Guest93520> hello
<BananaBob_> xpl0iter: Perhaps this can help: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bash-history-display-date-time/
<MannerMan> "tail -f /var/log/apache2/access.log | nc localhost -u 5140" This works fine for sending apache logs with NC, but using tail -F (rotate-aware) instantly causes broken pipe on new entries.. ideas?
<sergio_lopes> hello all
<sergio_lopes> anyone here can help me with a doubt related with sshfs?
<BananaBob_> sergio: perhaps :)
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sergio_lopes> BananaBob_ Thanks. is it possible to mount a single file?
<sergio_lopes> somthing like: sshfs operator@remote:/home1/file.php  /local/file.php
<sergio_lopes> is it possible to do this?
<BananaBob_> sergio: Not sure on that, i dont think so. But it would work to mount the fs containing the file somewhare else on the target machine and then link to it?
<sergio_lopes> BananaBob_ Thanks! i'll try that
<RahulAN>  /msg nickserv identify RahulAN 123@125
<BananaBob_> np:)
<abhvym> hi
<abhvym> is password based root login disabled in ubunt 14.04?
<hateball> !sudo | abhvym
<ubottu> abhvym: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<abhvym> hateball, ubunut server. by hosting provider.
<kshroom> hi
<kshroom> i am seeing this error when trying to do sudo apt-get update
<hateball> abhvym: It's still the standard setup
<kshroom> eneko@lap:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for eneko:  Des:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease  100% [1 InRelease gpgv 12,6 kB] [Esperando las cabeceras] [Conectando a extras.Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_InIgn http://archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease                                  E: Error de GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.c
<x00-k2> lmao
<kshroom> and have no medibuntu repo at all
<x00-k2> guess the root password roflmao
<kshroom> what can I do?
<cfhowlett> kshroom medibuntu has been dead for some time.  wat are you trying to accomplish?
<kshroom> updating the repos
<abhvym> hateball, they demand my publish ssh key to add to my new purchased ubuntu vps. i asked give me password based. they say ubuntu 14.04 comes with only ssh keybased login for root.
<StrangeNoises> was just thinking; i haven't felt the need for medibuntu for the last few releases
<kshroom> i looked for the error on google, told me it was a medibuntu issue
<abhvym> !pastebin | kshroom
<ubottu> kshroom: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> kshroom remove the references/sources to medibuntu.  get your multimedia stuff from restricted-extras
<abhvym> hateball, they enabled root login using ssh key. is it wrong?
<StrangeNoises> it's not considered best practice
<cfhowlett> kshroom google should also have informed you that medibuntu is DEAD
<hateball> abhvym: Well it's not best practice, but using key is a lot better than password at least
<cfhowlett> kshroom but don't take my word for it ...
<kshroom> i have no references to medibuntu
<abhvym> hateball, does that mean this hosting provider is not good?
<cfhowlett> !info medibuntu
<ubottu> Package medibuntu does not exist in trusty
<abhvym> hateball, or any way i give them ssh key login as root then create non root sudo account and add ssh key bor that account to increase security?
<abhvym> for*
<StrangeNoises> uh, don't think it ever was a package as such :-)
<hateball> abhvym: I have no idea what your provider could do or not
<kshroom> this is the exact error:
<kshroom> http://pastebin.com/GPCg8YNb
<abhvym> hateball, okey.
<abhvym> nvm.
<iceroot> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<kshroom> any idea what can  do?
<kshroom> *i*
<BananaBob_> how do i set the default wallpaper for all users logging on to my 12.04? not the greeter, but just the wallpaper on a fresh login on a new user
<OpenTokix> Hello, anyone know if there is something special about /etc/network/interfaces in 14.04 - I cant seem to get my up /sbin/ip-commands to work
<rom1504> BananaBob_: /etc/skel
<rom1504> you need to put something there, exactly what you need depends on your desktop environment
<BananaBob_> rom1504: what do you mean, adda ascript there? There are schemas for it to use but i can only find schema for the greeter. (running unity)
<BananaBob_> such as /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.unity-greeter.gschema.xml. Changeing that will change the default greeter page for unity atleast
<BananaBob_> but the default wallpaper is nowhere to be found :P
<rom1504> I guess you need to find how unity store the wallpaper settings
<rom1504> a few search on google give nothing interesting, but it has to be stored somewhere
<melwyn> just a very quick question, would you recommend to update from 13.10 to 14.04 or do a reinstall? thanks!
<rom1504> update worked fine for me
<x00-k2> 13.1 to 14.04
<rom1504> a lot better than 13.04 to 13.10
<melwyn> thanks! i'll give it a try then. hope it supports the higher dpi screens as mentioned
<x00-k2> i did a complete sweep through 12.04-12.10-13.04-13.10-14.04 and it worked great
<x00-k2> took almost a day and a half though
<stetho> Hi all. Does anyone know if there's a way that during a PXE install (or other method) using a KickStart file I can specify the install of a different kernel (3.2.0-56-generic in this case) and make it the default for grub to boot from? I'm currently scripting an apt-get install of the kernel and then rewriting the grub config with cat and I think I'm just asking for trouble doing this BUT I can't see a better way. Any suggestions?
<StrangeNoises> er, if you started from 12.04 you should have been able to do an LTS jump straight to 14.04...
<x00-k2> well it didnt it went through all of em
<StrangeNoises> you must have just had it set up to allow non-LTS upgrades
<x00-k2> yeah i did
<StrangeNoises> you'd need to tell it LTS only
<x00-k2> i needed packages from quantal and precise for all my programs to work correctly
<qiyong> vsftpd doesn't start. where to check the log?
<salsero|2> inside /var/log
<salsero|2> there should a file named vsftpd.log or a folder
<qiyong> status vsftpd
<qiyong> vsftpd start/running
<qiyong> vsftpd.log isn't touched
<ubuntuser13> OALD8  installed,but unable to run it
<qiyong> upstart is buggy i think
<qiyong> salsero|2:
<thesbn>  Hi there #ubuntu
<BananaBob_> qiyong: check this, seems same issue due to configuration issues: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux/103915-vsftpd-logging.html
<thesbn> ECHO qiyong: check this, seems same issue due to configuration issues: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux/103915-vsftpd-logging.html
<StrangeNoises> look at /etc/vsftpd.conf. istr the default makes it pretty much do nothing, so you don't inadvertendly open your server up just by installing it
<thesbn> ECHO look at /etc/vsftpd.conf. istr the default makes it pretty much do nothing, so you don't inadvertendly open your server up just by installing it
<spearson> dw1: Hi
<thesbn>  Hi there #ubuntu
<thesbn>  Hi there #ubuntu
<thesbn>  Hi there #ubuntu
<goneeuro> Hi guys. Quick question. what is the easiest way to resize a conky?
<thesbn>  Hi there #ubuntu
<qiyong> BananaBob_: vsftpd process doesn't exist at all
<qiyong> StrangeNoises: i can start vsftpd manually by # vsftpd
<qiyong> but start vsftpd doesn't work
<Mega1> why would my network stop working when i turn ubuntu server
<BananaBob_> check syslog_enable in the conf file, perhaps you can see somethign there after upstart of the machine
<abhvym> Mega1, turn as in physically rotate the server or turt off the server ?
<x00-k2> sometimes network servers stop working just because the time setting is incorrect
<x00-k2> UTP or NTP
<Mega1> power up would be better
<qiyong> BananaBob_: nothing
<Mega1> i can connect to the server but the connection is slow but the internet is slow on all other pcs
<BananaBob_> Mega1: some strange service that you installed on the server that crashes with the routers services (dhcp or something perhaps?)
<Mega1> only thing on server is shh, and apche, ftp
<Mega1> i did not install anything else
<x00-k2> dnsmasq?
<Mega1> could some be attacking my server
<Mega1> and how would i know
<x00-k2> wireshark
<x00-k2> and youll have a complete view of all communications
<x00-k2> youll be able to debug the communications with that program
<spearson> I'm trying to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 and keep getting this error: Could not download the upgrades. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<BananaBob_> Mega1: turn of your router and start up the server. If its not slow then, there are conflicting services id say
<BananaBob_> spearson: if your not behind a proxy of your onw, try another mirror
<spearson> ok
<spearson> bananaBob_: so choose another server closer to me
<BananaBob_> yup :)
<holden87> Hi. Just wondering, what's the password for 14.04 live dvd, when i want to logout and log back in?
<sarkesh> hello
<sarkesh> live dvd has no password. maybe
<mashu> how do i change the screen configuration/layout on my login screen?
<bigred15> mashu: I think you can do it using the dconf editor
<spearson> BananaBob: that did it
<bigred15> but I believe that's only the background
<spearson> BananaBob: Its installing the upgrades now.
<BananaBob_> sweet :9
<spearson> BananaBob: dw1: my issue is solved. I just had to change to a minor closer to me :)
<mashu> bigbadben, my screens are arrange in the wrong positions on login but are okay after login.
<mashu> bigred15, my screens are arrange in the wrong positions on login but are okay after login.
<mashu> bigred15, ill take a look at dconf Ediotr.
<mashu> bigred15, looks complicated :P
<spearson> two more questions, 1. how do I access OS X volumes in ubuntu, without turning off journaling on OS X and how do Internet sharing in Ubuntu so I can connect another machine.
<ahmed__> wath we are doing  we are   nothing  we are   such as  air     we must be
<bigred15> mashu: It's not really from what I can see; however, I believe there is another tool called Unity Tweak which can do the same thing.
<rdz> hi all. is there a list of packages new in 14.04 somewhere?
<holden87> sarkesh: i tried to log out and log in without pass, and it didn't want to let me inside the session
<spearson> In OS X, there is an option called Internet sharing: http://support.apple.com/kb/PH10740
<b9000> other than not resuming from sleep and the occasional freeze from an errant touchpad bug, I am okay with 14.04
<b9000> oh and the fact that none of the nvidia drivers will actually let me log in
<holden87> Can i set a password for live user?
<OpenTokix> spearson: you can do that with some iptables forwarding
<spearson> hmm
<chris_> Can someone help me edit a conkyrc file? I need to add my wireless card to it but I dont know how.
<bigred15> chris_: What are you trying to add exactly?
<chris_> The conky shows my ethernet in a graph no problem, but there is no wlan section.
<chris_> so when I unplug it doesnt read anything.
<bigred15> Do you know what your wireless device name is?
<chris_> I think it is wlan0
<bigred15> ${downspeedgraph wlan0 25,80 000000 4AC644} <--that's what i use for down
<Anon_Ymous> chris_: what is your lspci ?
<chris_> sorry Im new to ubuntu. How do I get that info? lspci?
<x00-k2> terminal command
<chris_> I checked ifconfig and wlan is wlan0.
<chris_> ok.
<chris_> Anon_Ymous: Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<giuseppe_> ciao
<giuseppe_> non so come devo fare per scaricare
<giuseppe_> qualcuno  mi puo aiutare?
<x00-k2> chris type --- rfkill unblock all
<x00-k2> in terminal
<hateball> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DJones> giuseppe_: Just go to the www.ubuntu.com website and click on the download button, select which version of Ubuntu you want & then you'll be able to download the installation iso ready to put on dvd/usb stick
<asilfh> need some help with getting ubuntu to sync music with an android device please
<asilfh> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and a galaxy note 2 running 4.4.2
<chris_> x00-k2: I am not having issues with wireless connection. I want my conky to show wireless in the graph when the ethernet is unplugged.
<asilfh> i have a .is_audio_player file in the both the root of the device and sd card
<x00-k2> my bad i misread
<chris_> x00-k2: No problem.
<Geri> Hello guys,I am using ubuntu 12.04LTS unfortunatly packed is couldn't update...it fails how can I update it properly?
<asilfh> when i open rhythmbox i see a media player tab. when i click that it is empty. when i click sync or properties rhytembox force closes
<Sagar69> Is there a way to prompt a password in grub menu during boot time?
<asilfh> same thing happens with banshee. can anybody help please?
<Geri> I can't install packages and applicaiton it fails any one can help me
<chris_> bigred15: I added the line but now it shows both graphs. I want it to switch between eth0 and wlan0 when I unplug the ethernet.
<chris_> I can send someone the conkyrc file if they can change it for me.
<x00-k2> chris maybe this will  help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608231
<therazr> hi how does ubuntu work on computers with a touchscreen?
<salsero|2> therazr: works fine
<chris_> x00-k2: Thanks ill read that.
<therazr> salsero|2: Is it the best distro for those?
<h4k1m> hi guys
<h4k1m> I have a little issue configuring my vhost
<h4k1m> on ubuntu 12.04
<h4k1m> all of my vhosts redirect me to localhost page (on /var/www)
<h4k1m> and apache2ctl doesnt show other vhosts
<x00-k2> chris_: theres this thread too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=644463&page=3
<bigred15> ${if_existing /sys/class/net/wlan0/operstate up} [insert conky graph stuff here] ${endif}
<bigred15> then do the same for eth0 (or whatever the eth port is)
<bigred15> should work
<blackking11> Hello
<JediMaster> I'm checking on a CVE vulnerability code for PHPMyAdmin, and on ubuntu 13.10/14.04 iit says "needed" in red. What does that mean? Has the vulnerability been patched and released?: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-5003.html
<ubottu> Multiple SQL injection vulnerabilities in phpMyAdmin 3.5.x before 3.5.8.2 and 4.0.x before 4.0.4.2 allow remote authenticated users to execute arbitrary SQL commands via (1) the scale parameter to pmd_pdf.php or (2) the pdf_page_number parameter to schema_export.php. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-5003)
<blackking11> Hello?
<bigred15> blackking11: Hello.
<alami> i want to copy file with scp -r i get scp: .ssh/authorized_keys: No such file or directory
<blackking11> Can someone help me with an issue regarding my microphone on a tactic alpha 3d?
<alami> how can i force it to create it
<blackking11> it works on windows but it does nothing on linux
<glenn_> good morning
<glenn_> What is the command to see output of monitor ?
<alami> i want to copy file with scp -r i get scp: .ssh/authorized_keys: No such file or directory
<alami> how can i force it to create it
<bigred15> alami: You need to create the keys
<boriseto> Is there a software that checks if the third party repos are available for newer version of Ubuntu? For example, I have a lot of 12.04 repos added and wanted to check if they are supporting 14.04 at the moment.
<alami> bigred15:false, i have do it only with creating a file
<bigred15> OK.
<ActionParsnip> BlackoutIsHere: is the microphone channel unmuted and cranked in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> BlackoutIsHere: have you set the right mic device in sound settings
<spearson> upgrading to ubuntu 14.04. it's asking me wether I should replace the customized configuration file '/etc/grub.d/20_memtest83+'?
<spearson> Should I go ahead and replace?
<alami> bigred15:https://www.cs.utah.edu/~bigler/code/sshkeys.html
<ActionParsnip> spearson: did you ever edit that file?
<spearson> Don't remember doing so
<ActionParsnip> spearson: then replace
<spearson> Thanks
<spearson> sometimes I get fontconfig error, out of memory, should I be concerned about this?
<ActionParsnip> spearson: as long as its still installing I wouldn't be worried
<ActionParsnip> spearson: do you have enough free space on the partition?
<spearson> Okay, I have plenty of memory though
<ActionParsnip> spearson: df -h    will show you
<Xtrato> Does anyone know how to determine what routing protocol is being used on my ubuntu ad-hoc network? I have multiple computers communicating with each other but need to know the routing protocol being used. Is there a command or something that will tell me?
<spearson> paste.ubuntu.com/7352301/
<ActionParsnip> spearson: plenty free there. If you run:  free -m   you can see the RAM usages
<poxip> hi, i'm using Ubuntu Gnome 14.10 and I'm trying to setup dual monitors. First - my VGA monitor (samsung syncmaster) is not regonized by xrandr (?) so i set resolution and monitor position using xrandr and it created ~/.config/monitors.xml but the vendor id and product is undefined (i think), my config: http://pastebin.com/Bs3dZ16f (i'm using bumblebee)
<Baluse> Hello
<Baluse> to install latest apache should I type apt-get install apache2-bin
<Baluse> ?
<spearson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7352328/
<poxip> Baluse: best option is build from soruce
<spearson> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7352328/
<ActionParsnip> spearson: 1374Mb of 3934Mb, is fine
<spearson> Cool
<spearson> should I go ahead and remove obsolete packages?
<x00-k2> using apt?
<spearson> upgrading to 14.04 of ubuntu
<x00-k2> i kept them it depends sometime
<x00-k2> sometimes
<spearson> so I should remove them as you said sometimes.
<x00-k2> did you install things before he upgrade
<spearson> a few but can always reinstall if I really need to
<spearson> nothing major
<x00-k2> i kept all mine just cause in the past ive had trouble after removing them
<spearson> hmm
<spearson> keep or remove.......
<x00-k2> my gut always points towards keep
<x00-k2> lol
<spearson> it's only 62 packges though
<spearson> If I decided to remove them, would I run into problems?
<x00-k2> its a 50 50 chance
<spearson> so I should keep them right?
<spearson> but why does it says obsolete?
<x00-k2> just cause they arent listed in trustys repos
<spearson> so I should keep them right?
<x00-k2> like i had programs that only ran on 12.1 so those programs for them to work depend on those packages even though they arent listed in the trusty repos
<[[prienge]]> i keep getting a message "leaking memory" on my ubuntu 14.04 on oracle virtualbox
<x00-k2> afterwards i still had to edit my sources list file to include quantal and precise repos
<ActionParsnip> [[prienge]]: are there any bugs reported?
<x00-k2> just to get some minor programs to keep on working
<spearson> I haven't really installed many programs though. VLC, diskpardt, etc
<x00-k2> well remove them after a restart after you know all is well
<spearson> libreoffice will stll work though under 14.04 right if I decide to remove them
<spearson> ok
<spearson> how would I remove them after restart
<x00-k2> cause it wil come up once you apt-get update/upgrade
<x00-k2> is will prompt again if they can be removed
<spearson> ok so I keep them restart and remove them later right
<spearson> ok
<spearson> I'll keep
<x00-k2> yeah thats the safest bet
<spearson> going for restart now be rigight back
<x00-k2> kkk good luck
<spearson> Thanks
<x00-k2> no proble
<x00-k2> m
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an old computer and I want to make it backup server for a windows domain. Do you know what should I do?
<lacrymology> is there a way for me to manually tell apt to use a specific source instead of sources.list?
<lacrymology> for one run
<x00-k2> well create a backup sources.list and create a new one with modifications
<alumno__> hola
<spearson> I updated to ubuntu 14.04 with no issues. One question though. On a different machine via a virtual machine, the login windows looked different and desktop a little bit. On my MacBook the login windows looked the same as before
<alumno__> cfjke
<Zirunth>     /nick
<Zirunth> hola  chicos
<alumno__> 5rt
<Zirunth> hello
<Zirunth> deje el  chou subete la minifalda
<alumno__> ofgr
<alumno__> sgr
<Zirunth> hasta la espada
<alumno__> f
<alumno__> r
<alumno__> ht
<alumno__> s
<unopaste> alumno__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<x00-k2> spearson it could be the dpi settings
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: you can install openssh-server and get an SFTP server, or install and configure samba and use that
<DJones> Zirunth: alumno__ This is a support channel in English, please don't use the channel for general chat
<ernestbosom> yo
<spearson> x00-k2 should I be worried or try to edit the dpi setting or maybe it's per machine?
<Zirunth> hei
<Zirunth> asd
<DJones> ]/lastlog 186.60.35.43
<x00-k2> per machine dpi
<x00-k2> each monitor has set boundaries
<spearson> xoo-k2: gotcha
<x00-k2> you can mess with them a little but risk running into tearing
<spearson> x00-k2 should I remove the obsolete packages as it seems to be fine or wait?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: I have 3 servers running windows 2008 and I want to configure a backup server to back them up automatically.
<x00-k2> if its running good id keep them
<alumno__> j
<spearson> x00-k2: I'll leave things the way they are so I so risk tearing
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: samba will show as a windows share, if you are wanting to backup over WAN then SFTP is a much more secure option
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: depends if your backup method can communicate with SFTP servers (decent nes will)
<spearson> x00-k2: Thanks for all your help, I'm good to go and all up to date via software update :)
<x00-k2> just for the fact incase something breaks you have a fall back rather than redownloading all your packages again. i had 2 million packages installed o n my last build and it finally crashed on a restart and i had to start over
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: all of them are in a LAN.
<spearson> x00-k2 hmm wow
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: then either will work, you could even run an FTP server if you wanted
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: again, not secure so LAN only
<x00-k2> it was so hard getting everything to work together an the power went out and bye bye my disk also ran out of space which is a nasty situation
<x00-k2> lol
<x00-k2> i imagine ubuntu like jenga blocks
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: You mean it is better to install FTP server on windows?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Is there any step by step guide?
<spearson> x00-k2: yikes hmmm. Thanks again for your help. I'm going to keep those obsolete packages and not risk tearing trying to edit the dpi
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: no, install ftp server on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: or use Samba, they are quick and dirty
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: lots of youtube videos on how to set it up
<x00-k2> kk no problem man
<x00-k2> good luck on your escapades
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: so, after installing ftp server on ubuntu, I could backup those windows servers?
<spearson> x00-k2 thanks and have a great day
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: yes you can connect to the service and upload files
<x00-k2> you too
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Should I join that ubuntu machine to the windows domain? (like other windows machines?)
<JOY_> ?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: but I want it to do it automatically over night.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: then have the Windows systems backup to the FTP on a schedule on each server
<ogzy> hi, how can i add this as a repo so that i can instal crmshl via apt-get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/crmsh/1.2.5+hg953-2ubuntu5
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<TeraJL> how can i install polari on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: what is it?
<mdtux_> trying to figure it out
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/gnome-irc-app-polari-in-development , i've clonned from git, and i've run autogen.sh and configure, but i don't know what to do next, or if is there any ppa
<mdtux_> make and make install?
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue    there may be a PPA
<salsero|2> you got it
<TeraJL> mdtux_: i've already tried, but they return "no targets specified and no makefile found, and no rule to make targe tinstall
<TeraJL> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mdtux_> is there a Makefile after you run autogen.sh?
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: its new in Gnome 3.12 so you'd need to use the Gnome PPA to upgrade the entire DE, which will then include the aplication. Your Gnome apps will then lose support here as you are using a 3rd party source for those packages.
<TeraJL> mdtux_: at the end i'm getting "./configure: line 4554: syntax error near unexpected token `0.9.6'" AND "./configure: line 4554: `GOBJECT_INTROSPECTION_REQUIRE(0.9.6)'"
<mdtux_> so that the reason why you cannot run make
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: ok, i've heard that ubuntu gnome did not have gnome 3.12 because of the features freeze, but will they release it on normal updates, or a ppa? if the only problem was just a little bit of bad timming it may be pretty stable
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: seems to be only via PPA
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: remember, 14.04 is LTS, so 'pretty stable' doesnt really cut it
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: you'r right, so if i want more updates (and less stable obviously), i should add this ppa's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Developers as needed?, because ubuntu has multiple versions, but gnome as only one :/
<TeraJL> *ubuntu gnome
<kompot> hi guys. anyone know how i can change the unity launcher icon?
<Marcy> e-book
<ubuntu-studio> yooo
<ActionParsnip> kompot: you can edit the file in /usr/share/applications for the application and it wil change the icon on the launcher
<kompot> ActionParsnip: i'll try and report
<kompot> sec
<kompot> Action, those are for other launchers, i was meaning the unity launcher
<kompot> the dash
<kompot> Action Parsnip:
<alumno__> HFGTHTH
<alumno__> TGHTH
<alumno__> F
<alumno__> GFHG
<alumno__> HGN
<alumno__> FHJ
<unopaste> alumno__ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kompot> back
<hfp> Hey, I can't get my Macbook Pro 5,3 to boot the USB Ubuntu 14.04 image. I tried with UNetbootin, Mac USB loader and the dd way from the download page. Everytime, I get two purple rectangles on the higher right hand of the screen and nothing displays. It seems to boot because eventually the keyboard's backlight turns on and I hear the disk rattling but I never get any image. With Mac loader it says that it can't find a suitab
<hfp> le display mode and starts in blind mode, with the dd way it says can't find fallback.efi and with UNetbootin it says nothing. How do I get up and running?
<ActionParsnip> wb kompot
<ActionParsnip> hfp: what GPU does the system use?
<kompot> So ActionParsnip: i changed the icon launcher-bfb.png in usr/share/unity/icons
<hfp> ActionParsnip: Nvidia 9600M and its integrated counterpart
<kompot> but it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> hfp: try the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<hfp> ActionParsnip: Where do I specify that?
<ring3> h
<ring3> hi
<does2> ring3: hello!!
<ring3> i have a big problem with gnome since last upgrade
<ring3> the resolution is too big, and cant change it
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ring3> and i cant click buttons
<ring3> i have to click under the button
<hfp> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ring3: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<lacrymology> .wc
<ring3> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> hfp: lots of giudes online about boot options too..... use those too
<ActionParsnip> ring3: and what GPU do you use? does the system have a make and model? Did you upgrade from Saucy to cause the issue or upgrades within Trusty itself?
<boriseto> So, after "Installing the upgrades" the Update Manager is sitting on "Cleaning Up" phase while "Searching for Obsolete Software" and in the terminal it says "Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf-2.index" and on top of that the CPU is working on max the whole time. It has been like this for 1h already. Should I be worried?
<ring3> ActionParsnip: a wizard appeared and i clicked yes ... it seems a dist upgrade
<boriseto> It's about upgrading from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> ring3: I asked LOTS of questions, more than one....
<ring3> boriseto:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Heathrow PRO [Radeon HD 7850M/8850M]
<boriseto> ActionParsnip, what ring3 said was for you. :)
<ring3> ups
<ring3> ActionParsnip: ati radeon
<ActionParsnip> ring3: did you use the proprietary video driver?
<ActionParsnip> ring3: remove it, reboot then reinstall it and reboot again if you did
<ring3> ./xorg.conf:	Driver		"fglrx"
<hfp> ActionParsnip: adding the nouveau.blacklist=1 boot option didn't change anything at all :(
<ring3> lsmod: fglrx                8081247  95
<ActionParsnip> ring3: uninstall the fglrx packages, reboot then reinstall it
<ring3> ActionParsnip: ./xorg.conf.failsafe:	Driver		"fbdev"
<ActionParsnip> hfp: are there any guides for your model of mac for installing ubuntu?
<ring3> ActionParsnip: is not a mac, an all-in-one pc
<ring3> ups
<ring3> :)
<ring3> ActionParsnip: ok .. checking ...
<ring3> ActionParsnip: E: Can't find a source to download version '2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2' of 'fglrx:amd64'
<hfp> ActionParsnip: Yes, but none address this issue
<ring3> ActionParsnip: now is caled fglrx-driver instead of fglrx
<hfp> ActionParsnip: I'll try with nomodeset, brb
<boriseto> ring3, if you remove fglrx it will go back to the open source radeon driver, so you should be safe to remove it (not promising anything).
<boriseto> ring3, just in case you can do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati after removing fglrx
<Hanumaan> after update to 14.04 under /var/log/ kernlog and syslog taking all the space .. is it fine delete them ?
<golf-cpe> ++
<golf-cpe> 55
<Guest39674> @VcamX
<IdleOne> Hanumaan: yes, you can safely delete the logs
<JOY_> dude this multimedia codecs intallation is pissing me of !!! need help
<IdleOne> JOY_: what problem are you having exactly?
<menace> does anyone have experience with ubuntu, sanebackend 1.0.24/25 and the canon dr g1100 scanner? i cannot scan multiple pages... the program/scanner just scans one page and then it stops...
<ActionParsnip> JOY_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras    done, use TAB and ENTER to accept the licensing
<JOY_> while playing media files .... like mp3 n all ... the rythembox says to some codes misssing...
<IdleOne> JOY_: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package like ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> JOY_: are other players ok?
<wONKEyeYEs> hello
<wONKEyeYEs> is this the correct place to ask about installation problems with the newest version?
<fabio123> can u tell me how fast is ubuntu loading with an ssd on average?
<JenniferB2> Hi folks, how do I create a open as root launcher on the pad ? I am on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<JenniferB2> I want to be able to open a folder as root ... so I can easily copy over things
<d1323> newbie question: if I put "foo bar" in a script file, and do chmod +x script, what is used to run "foo bar"? current shell?
<fabio123> JenniferB2, i would edit the nautilus.desktop in  /usr/share/applications
<fabio123> adding an action , something like gksu nautilus ...
<fabio123> so the next time you open nautilus you can use the right click to select the open as...
<fabio123> never tried though
<langhunm> exit
<JenniferB2> fabio123, I tried a a guide online, got the menu option .. and then a notification for the passowrd .. but no window was opened
<fabio123> JenniferB2, open the nautilus.desktop in /usr/share/applications
<fabio123> add a new action... like the one you see there ... with gksu nautilus as a command
<fabio123> tested right now and it works
<OerHeks> use gksudo, not gksu
<IdleOne> fabio123: recommended way is to use gksudo
<IdleOne> !away > hfp`offline
<ubottu> hfp`offline, please see my private message
<reisio> gksu doesn't work?
<OerHeks> gksu is not installed by default.
<reisio> gksudo is?
<OerHeks> Yes.
<reisio> does gksu work if installed?
<rAg3> hi, how do i install amd drivers for ubuntu 14.04, or rather which driver should i be using? and is there any configuration i need to do after i install the driver?
<creature> Could someone with the Radiance theme on 14.04 open up a couple of windows and take a screenshot? I'm trying to figure out if my active/inactive window titles are showing as intended or if there's a rendering bug.
<reisio> rAg3: if you're happy with what's there by default after installing, you're done
<fabio123> gksudo is from the gksu package and i had to install it
<reisio> fabio123: ha
<reisio> OerHeks: ^ know what's going on?
<OerHeks> reisio, i get an error, when i use gksu, i don know why
<rAg3> reisio, hey , i am currently in failsafe mode , it doesnt start my gui in normal boot. i am happy if i get my ui without installing the driver
<reisio> OerHeks: 'cause you haven't a root password? :)
<JOY_> is there a way to install all the multimedia codecs offline ?
<reisio> JOY_: download the .deb's
<reisio> rAg3: ah
<reisio> rAg3: what does 'lscpi | grep -i vga' say?
<ldiamond> ^is that an angry man throwing a table?
<fabio123> on kde just install phonon-kde and you are done.... it's not so with ubuntu
<rAg3> reisio, "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)" this is what is shows currently !!
<reisio> rAg3: okay, do you have any reason to believe there is another graphics device?
<rAg3> reisio, yes ... because i have :P !! here is the output of "lscpi | grep Display" : "01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Sun PRO [Radeon HD 8570A/8570M]"
<daleus> lightdm fans - session-setup-script runs too early, any suggestions ('lubuntu' equivalent on ARM)
<reisio> rAg3: interesting
<reisio> daleus: #upstart ?
<daleus> reisio: tbh, I was being lazy and attempting to not have to deal with an upststart script, but if that's the way then that's the way. I'm trying to start midori with the -e 'Fullscreen' option
<rAg3> reisio, and i dont know why but during normal boot , it doesnt use the intel display , gives me a black background with box asking me whether i want to reconfigure graphics and such
<reisio> daleus: oh thought you were already
<reisio> daleus: what X session are you starting?
<reisio> daleus: none? Just midori?
<reisio> rAg3: which do you want to use?
<daleus> xinit lxde @reisio
<reisio> daleus: okay, LXDE almost certainly has its own startup script location, I know openbox has
<rAg3> reisio, i'm very happy using anything that lets me work without any headache .. intel would be the best choice
<daleus> Yeah I figured as much, but my Google-fu is weak!
<reisio> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<reisio> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<reisio> ~/.config/autostart, that's ordinary for freedesktop, AIUI
<loa> is there something like daemon wathing by used space in my home folder
<loa> ?
<loa> watching
<reisio> rAg3: well you could take the amd card out
<reisio> loa: to what end?
<daleus> @reisio - how the hell did I miss this on the wiki? cheers - long day :)
<loa> reisio, to investigate who use very much.
<loa> and delete it
<rAg3> reisio, well , that might be not so possible for me :P !!  i am using a laptop !!  it's a bit not so easy to do that :)
<mistawright> is there a way I can see what a files permissions where before they changed?
<reisio> rAg3: ah
<reisio> rAg3: is it one of those optimus-style dual use setps?
<reisio> setups*
<reisio> I forget amd's name for that
<reisio> mistawright: diff from backup
<mistawright> reisio, no backup
<reisio> mistawright: or diff your filesystem integrity db
<reisio> loa: hrmm?
<rAg3> reisio, yea .. something like that .. optimus is for nvidia , and i have is raedon. switchable graphics is what it is called !!
<mistawright> reisio, wouldnt even know where to begin with that
<reisio> 'hybrid graphics', I guess
<reisio> mistawright: then the answer is 'no'
<reisio> mistawright: if it's a system file you can ask someone else
<daleus> mistawright: check your backups, too - if you preserve permissions they should be there!
<reisio> rAg3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<daleus> reisio: cheers for your help - worked perfect (lxde autostart)
<rantanplan> hi there... i'm using u 13.10.since a few days, playing movies in a browser (firefox, chromium) stutters. seems to be a watchdog issue.it eats 65% of CPU.  rebooting didnt help
<reisio> daleus: gj
<reisio> rantanplan: watchdog?
<rantanplan> yes, watchdog...
<ActionParsnip> isnt that in KDE?
<mistawright> daleus, I am not sure if this backup is something done by the system so I am not sure what to diff
<ActionParsnip> rantanplan: are you using pepper flash , or adobe flash?
<reisio> oh, watchdog
 * reisio rolls eyes
<ActionParsnip> daleus: the startup folder for most is ~/.config/autostart
<rantanplan> @ActionParsnip: good question, just what came with the distro. i have to check
<ActionParsnip> daleus: make .desktop files in there to run the commands you want to run at startup, dead easy
<ActionParsnip> rantanplan: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<reisio> it's hard to imagine he hasn't already done that...
<ActionParsnip> rantanplan: use a pastebin to host
<rantanplan> "use a pastebin to host" sry dont understand what you mean
<ActionParsnip> rantanplan: http://pastie.org
<rAg3> reisio, that doesnt seem to work , i am trying something else i found
<ActionParsnip> rantanplan: copy the text there and hit 'paste' when the page changes, copy the new URL in the address bar and paste that in here
<rantanplan> ah ok undesrstood: http://pastie.org/9120114
<reisio> rAg3: :)
<rAg3> reisio, i hope it works !!  and dont u sleep ? ;) !!  u were there when i asked about ata6 error happening
<rAg3> yesterday
<kingbeowolf> my motherboard is setup to raid my disks and i have windows installed currently.. how can i install ubuntu?
<reisio> kingbeowolf: you want to keep windows?
<reisio> rAg3: I actually do sleep these days, oddly enough; hopefully I can break this new bad habit of sleeping soon
<sudormrf> so it appears as though the minidlna package has been removed from the repos of 14.04.  does anyone know why?
<reisio> sudormrf: renamed to readymedia
<reisio> yay pointless rebranding...
<Pici> sudormrf: per the publishing history: lp #1253071, FTBFS, RC buggy, removed from Debian testing, not ported to libav9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1253071 in openwalnut (Ubuntu) "FTBFS against libav9" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253071
<reisio> libav, ha
<reisio> still haunting you
 * reisio caresses his ffmpeg
<sudormrf> reisio, readymedia doesn't show up in the repos either.
<rantanplan> any idea how to calm the watchdog? probably this is just a symptom from the same issiue that makes my flash player stuttering
<sudormrf> Pici, thanks, checking.
<reisio> sudormrf: give it time
<sudormrf> reisio, heh.
<reisio> new name, idiotic requirement to work with libav, which is _supposed_ to be a drop in replacement for ffmpeg
<sudormrf> I haven't read the LP just yet, but I am pretty curious what happened
<sudormrf> will be checking in a sec, just doing some cleanup
<kingbeowolf> reisio yes
<skinux> For future info, how fast are responses at UbuntuForums?
<reisio> some children tried to hijack ffmpeg, and ended up forking it to 'libav'
<reisio> unfortunately the Debian people went the libav route
<reisio> and now you're suffering :)
<reisio> skinux: not as fast as responses here, I dare say :p
<kingbeowolf> reisio yeah most my libs don't work any more on ubuntu
<skinux> 15 minutes, 20 minutes?
<reisio> why you would back people who try to steal a project's name, domain, and logo... is beyond me
<reisio> skinux: ...
<sudormrf> reisio, lol.
<skinux> reisio: Talking about someone specific?
<sudormrf> so what do you guys think, how long before libressl makes it in to the repos? :D
<sudormrf> reisio, because they are jerks
<ActionParsnip> !info libressl
<ubottu> Package libressl does not exist in trusty
<reisio> skinux: Debian developers, and libav people, respectively
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, I think it was just announced by the OpenBSD guy
<ActionParsnip> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/bits/2014/04/23/libressl/1
<sudormrf> yep
<sudormrf> that's the one
<skinux> reisio: They steal that stuff? Are you talking about rebranding (such as CentOS does with RedHat/Fedora)?
<kingbeowolf> my motherboard is setup to raid my disks and i have windows installed currently.. how can i install ubuntu?
<reisio> skinux: no, a minority of ffmpeg developers attempted to steal ffmpeg.org, to take over its repos, actually did successfully steal its logo
<reisio> this minority became the libav project :p
<reisio> and Debian thought people behaving that way were the better choice :p
<reisio> kingbeowolf: do you want to keep Windows?
<kingbeowolf> yes
<sudormrf> nice.
<reisio> kingbeowolf: you can probably just disable raid stuff in the bios, and any userland apps, and carry on
<reisio> kingbeowolf: you might want to ask ##windows, though
<ActionParsnip> !away > hfp`offline
<ubottu> hfp`offline, please see my private message
<kingbeowolf> reisio it recognized all the disks rather then in windows it was seen as a single disk
<reisio> kingbeowolf: right, but you don't want to confuse Windows
<reisio> if you're keeping it :p
<kingbeowolf> reisio i have to use it some times for work
<reisio> kingbeowolf: mmhmmm
<kingbeowolf> seriously haha
<sudormrf> where can I petition for the installer for ubuntu server and desktop to be reworked?
<Kireji> rkhunter 1.3.8 and ubuntu 12.04 still gives unresolvable false positives  re http://digitalcardboard.com/blog/2012/05/24/ubuntu-12-04-rkhunter-1-3-8-false-positives
<Kireji> how is it possible this has gone so long without being resolved?  rkhunter is one of the most important packages people can use
<salsero|2> omg, libressl..
<sudormrf> to clarify, why I am asking this is because I find the process of answering a million questions throughout the installation tedious.  All questions should be asked in the beginning and then the installation should commence.  I would love for this to happen.
<sudormrf> salsero|2, what about it?
<TouchOdeath> is this the correct channel for help with ubuntu?
<Pici> Kireji: because no one requested for the fix to be backported or updated via an SRU to 12.04.
<xtbman> I just ran software updater, and now my laptop's mouse touchpad doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<Pici> !latest | Kireji
<ubottu> Kireji: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<reisio> TouchOdeath: yessir
<Kireji> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<reisio> sudormrf: that's what happens IME
<sudormrf> reisio, IME?
<sudormrf> oh
<sudormrf> in my experience :D
<Kireji> Pici: thanks
<reisio> sudormrf: you can submit a bug report, but code submissions go farther (but realistically you will be ignored :))
<TouchOdeath> Reiso: ty sir.  Anyone:  I can't get internet to work on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, how do I go about figuring out the fix?
<sudormrf> reisio, lol unless I had enough people in the community saying they wanted this change?  I just setup server and it does something then it stops and asks another question.  then does something and stops and asks another question.  I want it to do nothing until all questions have been asked.
<Daleus> sudormrf, is it not important to do it this way incase any questions are failed to be answered or encounter an error and the user is dropped to the installation list?
<Daleus> (i.e so that items can be skipped!)
<sudormrf> Daleus, I don't know, TBH.  I just find it tedious because I want to answer everything, hit install and not think about it until it is done.
<timmoe> Hey guys, i've got a problem: YouTube Videos are laggy, but only(!) in fullscreen mode. Has anybody got an Idea?
<uncle_ben> can someone recommend a good program to sync a desktop folder with an external hd?
<reisio> uncle_ben: rsync -av desktop/dir/ external/dir/
<reisio> timmoe: get a better gpu
<Daleus> sudormrf, I have had the same feeling before when I have been installing 12.04 server and have gone away (i.e to make a cup of tea) and come back to find a hung installation due to a question.
<Daleus> worth a petition surely? worst that can happen is that it is ignored by community.
<netyire> uncle_ben: grsync is a friendly graphical frontend for rsync :-)
<reisio> unless it takes up a lot of your time, then that's the worst :p
<timmoe> reisio: Really?
<uncle_ben> reisio, netyire: how do i automate it to mimic dropbox?
<reisio> uncle_ben: IMO using a GUI for rsync can only dilute its reliability
<reisio> uncle_ben: mimic dropbox in what way?
<creature> Could someone with the Radiance theme on 14.04 open up a couple of windows and take a screenshot? I'm trying to figure out if my active/inactive window titles are showing as intended or if there's a rendering bug.
<mistawright> how can I set it so that a directory is owned by www-data and that any file created will be owned by it no matter what
<xtbman> Nevermind. I found my answer.
<netyire> reisio: I'm guessing backup the files he has on dropbox?
<maheanuu> I sure could use some help, on friday I did an upgrade on my 12.04.2 and it seemed to go ok but a half an hour later I get a red gear in my upper rt screen that tells me I need to reboot to have changes take effect and this continues on forever never really correcting the reboot problem????
<uncle_ben> reisio, i mean, do i have to run that command manual every time to sync?  i just want it to happen seamlessly and automatically like dropbox when i add, delete, change, etc.
<netyire> reisio: please explain this reliability dilution effect to me
<reisio> netyire: why guess when _he_ can just answer my question :p
<reisio> uncle_ben: oh, whenever you add/remove/modify?
<reisio> netyire: nope
<sudormrf> Daleus, true that
<uncle_ben> reisio, right...basically, i want an app that mimics dropbox's functionality...but syncs to my external hd...not "the cloud"
<reisio> uncle_ben: lsyncd
<reisio> (which is rsync based :))
<uncle_ben> reisio, ok, i'll look into lsyncd  ...thanks
<hillary> am trying to change  folder ownership in my ubuntu 12.04 but i get an error
<ActionParsnip> hillary: what is the error
<ActionParsnip> hillary: what file system is the folder in?
 * ActionParsnip bets NTFS
<hillary> /var/lib
<ActionParsnip> hillary: ahh
<ActionParsnip> ok
<hillary> the error is sudo: /var/lib/sudo owned by uid 755, should be uid 0
<ActionParsnip> hillary: did you chown your sudo file by any chance?
<Daleus> hillary, probably need to chown it to root
<rypervenche> Sounds like chown was used instead of chmod
<ActionParsnip> hillary: boot to root recovery mode and chown /var/lib/sudo to root:root as it is supposed to be
<Daleus> rypervenche, sounds like you got it in one.
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: sounds like someone messing with what they dont understand
<hillary> i issue the comand sudo chown 755 -R
<ActionParsnip> hillary: yep, that'll do it
<ActionParsnip> hillary: why are you killing your OS with chown and chmod when you clearly have no idea what you are doing?
<hillary> am sorry  what should i do then?
<ActionParsnip> hillary: I suggest you reinstall
<ActionParsnip> hillary: what are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> hillary: the ownerships and ACL of each file is very specific, so if you blanket chown / chmod files you will break it
<hillary> am trying to change ownership of a folder
<ActionParsnip> hillary: to do what?
<hillary> so that am able to write to it
<ActionParsnip> hillary: use sudo to copy files there
<hillary> it is saying am not the owner
<hillary> ok
<ActionParsnip> hillary: you can even run nautilus with sudo and use a GUI
<rypervenche> I wouldn't recommend it though.
<helo> how can i get the same font that was in previous release "Ubuntu Mono"?
<xtbman> ifconfig shows my adapter with an inet addr: 10.0.0.4. I have it set up for dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces. Does this mean dhcp is not set up, since it's giving me a local IP?
<ActionParsnip> hillary: the ownerships are there for a reason and the ACL is very specific so you throwing 755 or whatever across all files is going to break things
<Slart> hillary: are you trying to copy files to a system folder? I think the recommended way is the leave the permissins as they are and use sudo/gksudo to copy/move files
<helo> it seems to have chagned in 14.04, and all of my terminals are the wrong size
<ActionParsnip> rypervenche: as long as folks are careful, root GUI ap[ps are ok
<Slart> hillary: as ActionParsnip says... a reinstall might be the easiest way to get the system running again
<ActionParsnip> Slart: sudo runs GUI apps in Trusty now :). Polkit was sorted. Gksudo isnt in a default install now
<Slart> ActionParsnip: oh.. haven't even noticed that yet.. thanks for the update =)
<rAg3> reisio, not working !!
<ActionParsnip> hillary: one of the reasons it is not allowing you is because your user is nothing but a user
<ActionParsnip> hillary: it has access to sudo to elevatre access and you can fire individual commands with super access when needed but 9 time in 10 user access is enough
<poxip> Hi, i'm trying to set up bumblebee with nvidia 331 driver, but i get error 'Could not load GPU driver' (on optirun), my bumblebee.conf http://pastebin.com/7TJ0p9dX
<ActionParsnip> poxip: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<poxip> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> poxip: did you follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<JOY_> dudes what is the general size of restricted-extra codecs ... i m intalling them via terminal it is taking much time yaar !
<poxip> ActionParsnip: i used that http://www.muktware.com/2013/12/install-nvidia-331-bumblebee-optimus-cards/18271
<_ramok> hi
<_ramok> is there a way to install the font lato to ubuntu 12.04 ?
<reisio> _ramok: sure
<poxip> https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Lato
<ActionParsnip> poxip: so not the ubuntu guide, as you are using ubuntu....?
<SKELETR0N> anyone notice that ubuntu scrolls around if you have a touchpad? sometimes im on a webpage and it just randomly scrolls if i touch the touchpad, can i turn this off somewhere?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: Do you have a rederence for "sudo graphical-app" now being safe?
<reisio> _ramok: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<skinofstars> yo!
<reisio> if it's a google font, it might be in a package somewhere, though
<skinofstars> who can name me a pci soundcard that works without any messing around
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: yes, its now a thing. ikonia told me a bit ago
<maheanuu> I purchased this new laptop less than a year ago and removed windows7 and all the crap it came with and installed Ubuntu 12.04.2 which I have been using for the past 5 years (I believe),  I have not had any real problems other than the normal (?) hiccup or two that accompinies the upgrades until this problem.  Should I do a re-install then do the latest upgrades again and see it that changes anything?
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: I was hoping for official documentation.
<skinofstars> hah, i like that no-one can name a working pci soundcard :)
<Slart> skinofstars: I have one..Asus Xonar
<reisio> skinofstars: I can't name a non-working one
<skinofstars> Slart: don't you need extra drivers for that?
<_ramok> reisio: i'm not able to find it
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: not sure there, ikonia may have some but gksudo is no longer in a default install in Trusty.....
<Slart> skinofstars: I'm running 14.04 at the moment and it worked out of the box
<skinofstars> reisio: i envy your good luck
<Slart> skinofstars: same thing with 12.10
<reisio> good luck isn't a factor
<skinofstars> Slart: sweet!
<niluje> In the initramfs (ubuntu 14.04), I'm using nbd-client to create the device /dev/nbd0 where the rootfs is mounted. From what I understand, when a reboot or a shutdown occurs, the process nbd-client is killed by init and other processes are trying to do some I/O after which lead to a kernel panic. How and where should I destroy the device?
<reisio> GNU/Linux supports more audio hardware than any other OS
<niluje> (note: the solution with systemd would be to have a '@' as first char of program name, as explained in http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/RootStorageDaemons/)
<Slart> skinofstars: as reisio says.. I've had more problems with sound cards in windows than running linux
<chro> I'm having this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449361/keybord-input-not-work-in-chromium-34-ubuntu-14-04-aura-260972-using-fcitx-wo   <- how can I change input method from ibus to fcitx?
<ActionParsnip> chro: have you tried renaming your chromium config folder and it' cache folder, then rerunning it
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: pkexec is in 14.04 though.
<skinofstars> Slart, reisio: i've not used windows in many many years, so i can't really comment there. i've always had mixed success with sound though.
<chro> ActionParsnip, it works by doing that. But I do not want to lose my settings, history, etc
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: maybe its what is doing the work.
<ActionParsnip> chro: the browser is sync'd to the cloud.
<ActionParsnip> chro: is it not?
<chro> no, but I will sign in and try to sync
<reisio> most sound is cheap onboard intel
<skinofstars> Slart, reisio: anyway, i was just looking for tips for a card i can post to my mum without having to trouble shoot with her
<reisio> it's incredibly well supported
<reisio> after that it's less cheap dedicated... but still the intel driver
<reisio> it's incredibly well supported
<reisio> skinofstars: likely the cheapest PCI card on newegg.com
<Slart> skinofstars: hang on.. let me check what model I'm using
<skinofstars> reisio: it's the onboard that's giving her problems
<reisio> skinofstars: wouldn't surprise me if it were a rosewill
<poxip> ActionParsnip: ok, now works :)
<ActionParsnip> poxip: funny that, use the ubuntu guide for bumblebee rather than some random guide you found and it works....weird huh
<Slart> skinofstars: I'm using a ASUS XONAR DX 7.1 CHANNEL AUDIO CARD PCI-E
<Slart> skinofstars: perhaps you were looking for the regular pci version?
<poxip> ActionParsnip: i used that 'random guide' because first the guide from wiki doesn't works :P
<reisio> not the cheapest on newegg.com, but the cheapest rosewill: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829265001
<jak3000> hi all, i configured my vsftpd service on ubuntu-server, when i try acces i get a error: ftp: connect :Connection refused  why? how to solve
<reisio> ubuntu endorsement in the comments
<poxip> but now i changed nouveau to 331 and wors
<poxip> *works
<skinofstars> Slart, reisio: thanks. couple of good options there.
<skinofstars> Slart: yeah, pci only, but i expect the core chipset would be the same
<user123321> I have installed Ubuntu using the Windows installer, I installed it in a separate partition. Is it alright to store my files in that partition using Windows?
<reisio> user123321: sure
<simon_415> somebady
<user123321> reisio: cool, thanks.
<reisio> http://www.ext2fsd.com/ http://ext2read.sf.net/
<Jordan_U> user123321: Stop. Wubi is not recommended in general, and is even worse when the root.disk is stored on a partition other than "C:". Uninstall Wubi and install a normal dual boot instead.
<user123321> Jordan_U: oops
<maheanuu> Well, no answers to my questions yet and I have an Oncologists appointment and other Hosp appointments for this early morning..  Sure would like some help on this as everytime I upgrade it is like a day back in the Nam
<user123321> Jordan_U: what are the risks?
<reisio> maheanuu: sounds like you should get another distro, then
<jak3000> hi all, i configured my vsftpd service on ubuntu-server, when i try acces i get a error: ftp: connect :Connection refused  why? how to solve the port21 is opened. and the service is running
<g2d> I want to run a script file on server, I do not want to see the result it must be displayed on the server. How can I do this via SSH?
<Jordan_U> user123321: Your Ubuntu install will likely fail to boot at some point in the future, and may have other problems before that.
<maheanuu> reisio that is what I have been wondering about and any ideas on which would be the best for this older than dirt Chief Petty Officer?
<maheanuu> Not only do I live in a foreign country, but the linux users on this island I can count on 3 fingers on one hand
<reisio> maheanuu: I'd guess Debian stable is more reliably updatable
<maheanuu> and the other 2 speak NOT a word of english
<reisio> do they speak swahili?
<Jordan_U> user123321: There is also a small chance that Windows will become unbootable too.
<maheanuu> No either french or Tahitian
<reisio> ah
<user123321> Jordan_U: Oh my gosh :O
<craigbass1976> I've got a multiple page pdf I have to mess with.  Can I somehow do it in a simgle editor?  I'd do GIMP, but can't print out a page per layer that I can tell.
<user123321> Jordan_U: Why did they implement that feature then? o.O
<reisio> craigbass1976: page per layer?
<CodeGosu> i have windows7 and ubuntu isntalled, can i somehow run windows7 that i have from ubuntu? i dont want clean windows7 virtual machine install, i want to somehow run existing windows7 installation from ubuntu
<reisio> craigbass1976: ah
<maheanuu> I went with Ubuntu because at the time it was the easiest to get started with, and at the age of 76 I do need all the help I can get
<g2d> How can I open a terminal on the remote server via SSH?
<reisio> craigbass1976: mess with in what way?
<reisio> g2d: DISPLAY=:0 nohup gnome-terminal > /dev/null &
<x051> hello!
<dw1> g2d: ssh <server host or IP> ?
<reisio> CodeGosu: yes, but it's involved
<user123321> Jordan_U: Hey btw, I think I've changed to boot using Windows boot by default, I mean, the Windows version of grub or something?
<dw1> g2d: username@server
<g2d> reisio, how can I a run a script on that terminal?
<craigbass1976> reisio, there are 7 pages.  I can open them up as seven layers, but when I "export" it I still need seven pages.  I'm putting a signature in a couple of places but I also need to write a couple of paragraphs (the kicker, otherwise I'd have just e-signed it)
<reisio> user123321: Ubuntu is on another partition?
<reisio> g2d: mmmm, man gnome-terminal, it might be -e
<user123321> Jordan_U: Has it eliminated the risk?
<user123321> reisio: Yes, in an NTFS partition.
<user123321> restad: Kind of like a virtual machine right?
<reisio> g2d: yeah, -e
<reisio> user123321: oh
<reisio> user123321: that's probably on the same FS, then
<dw1> user123321: reinstall grub using livecd + chroot
<reisio> so you won't actually be saving space by putting data there
<user123321> restad: FS?
<reisio> user123321: the same partition Windows is on
<maheanuu> reisio, thanks for the advice, I must run and will be back in about 3 hours
<user123321> reisio: Windows is on C.
<reisio> user123321: and Ubuntu is what?
<user123321> reisio: I created a partition called U.
<IotaSpencer> Has anyone else noticed that 14.04 doesn't let you login after the second restart?
<Beldar> CodeGosu, Can you define "run existing windows7 installation from ubuntu"?
<reisio> user123321: and Windows sees U?
<user123321> reisio: Yes.
<dw1> IotaSpencer: no
<reisio> user123321: ah, yeah that's just an ordinary Windows partition, then
<reisio> user123321: you can put whatever you want on there
<user123321> reisio: And strangely, Windoes sees W as well, both seem to be identical with Ubuntu? o.O
<reisio> CodeGosu: look into kvm/qemu
<user123321> reisio: cool, ok.
<dw1> IotaSpencer: check logs in recovery mode.. /var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/user/.xsession-errors
<IotaSpencer> and how do i enter recovery mode xD
<dw1> IotaSpencer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<user123321> Jordan_U: Do I still have the risk with the Windows version of booting?
<SKELETR0N> the scrollbars on gnome3 are so terrible
<Jordan_U> user123321: Yes. Wubi is a great concept that simply never had enough developers to make it work well.
<thatguyasher> after a dist dist upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, I can't log in (perhaps there is something wrong with m y encrypted home dir?
<dw1> IotaSpencer: what do you mean you cant login?  you get login screen then enter password and ... ?
<thatguyasher> the password box disappears after typing and hitting enter.
<IotaSpencer> I enter my password and it looks like it goes and then resets back at login with no visible errors
<reisio> there's always win32-loader
<dw1> thatguyasher: video driver not loading = no special fx and no desktop
<dw1> IotaSpencer: oh you could also probably just use ctrl-alt-f1 to get to terminal
<dw1> thatguyasher: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to terminal.. then if you have nvidia do sudo apt-get install nvidia-current, otherwise remove all video drivers.. nvidia* fglrx*
<thatguyasher> logging in from terminal works fine
<IotaSpencer> thatguyasher: are you able to get x and w/e to start fine with your user logged in?
<josefroy> Hi guys! I've been trying to install Ubuntu using a USB. Everytime I try to boot from the USB, I get this black screen that says something like Syslinux 4.07 EDD or something and it won't load anything else. It's basically stuck in that screen. Any ideas?
<thatguyasher> yes, installing nvidia current
<nico__> ola
<nico__> como va genteeee
<nico__> ?
<IotaSpencer> nico__: habla ingles, por favor
<Pici> !es | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IotaSpencer> or that
<Jordan_U> josefroy: How did you prepare the drive?
<thatguyasher> installing nvidia current didn't fix the problem of not being able to log into gnome but i can log in via ctrl+alt+F1
<josefroy> Jordan_U: I used this program call Universal USB Installer and first experienced the issue. I thought it was that program or something so I went ahead and tried LinuxLive USB  Creator. It did the exact same thing. So I thought maybe it was the file I downloaded so I tried Linux Mint instead. But everytime I try to boot, it still gives me just that black screen. I'm currently using Windows 7 BTW
<jnor> heyas anyone have installed thin ? Im confused as to why it creates two folders in /etc eg: thin1.8 and thin1.9.1
<IotaSpencer> josefroy: I'd do unetbootin, never had any problems with it
<JOY_> away
<josefroy> IotaSpencer: Checking that one out :) Thanks
<z1haze> can someone please tell me how to check which user is running a specific process on my server?
<SKELETR0N> z1haze:  ps aux
<ldiamond> z1haze, pipe that to grep and you're in business.
<z1haze> do what skeletr0n?
<z1haze> im sorry, you'll have to explain more simply, haha i dont really do well wit hthis
<sixwheeledbeast> ps aux | grep foo
<ldiamond> pa -aux | grep pid
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: in terminal, type ps aux   it shows the user's name on the left most column
<z1haze> so if i have a screen running and it has a program in it, how do i know what user has that screen open
<JOY_> here is a problem..... i hv installed all restricted-extras but mp3s are not playing in my system !?!?
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: open terminal CTRL-ALT-T, then type ps aux
<thatguyasher> its a good thing I can get to a real system and a command line  fromctrl+alt+f1 because the graphical features are going insane these days I cant even log in anymore.
<z1haze> ok
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: you can use SHIFT+Page Up to see further up in terminal
<z1haze> ok
<z1haze> i was hopgin this would be easy to find out.. i trhink im having some permissions problem on a game server i have. its telling permissions denied in the console when trying to access certain files, but i dont undersatand why all of the sudden this is happening
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: you can use chown or chmod to give yourself access to the files it needs
<z1haze> its not likr that though everything has been fine, and tis not just one file its prolly a ton.. the screen is running how its supposed to though. the correct user and all
<JOY_> help linuxgeeks !!!! .... cant hear my music rightnow !!!!
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: you can change a ton of files using chown or chmod, you may want to search on google for other people having permission problems with that game server
<thatguyasher> since I cant log in with all the fancy new graphical features after asking for the trouble of a dist upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 Im in the cli from ctrl+alt+f1. sudo apt get install ubuntu studio
<z1haze> yea ill look but ive been running these servers for over a year, never had an issue, i dont think its common.
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: just give whatever user its running as access to every file, sudo chown username directory
<poxip> i have VGA monitor, that isnt regonized and i cannot set native resolution, so i must add it using xrandr, but it works for only one gdm session, how can i set it permanently? i use bumblebee (optimus)
<thatguyasher> but even with ubuntu studio I have ti admit the 13.10 login screen still comes up even tho I dist upgrade to 14.04
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: sudo chown username directory -R i meant, that will give every file and every directory inside of directory ownership of username (thus fixing most permission issues), if that doesnt work then its something else like execution or logs permission problem
<jbylund> Does anyone know of a json containing ubuntu cloud image ami's?
<z1haze> skeletron i have an sh file that starts the screen from root, but assign the user to it like this: http://pastebin.com/CwhRJ53Z
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: whats the error?
<z1haze> skeletr0n *
<z1haze> its within the game console
<z1haze> basically player data isnt saving
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: sounds like a common problem you could find on google for minecraft
<z1haze> its not
<z1haze> ive searched
<z1haze> only response mainly is "hard drive is full"
<z1haze> which is clearly not
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: check your server logs
<z1haze> the message is in the server log
<SKELETR0N> z1haze: maybe try #minecraft
<jak3000> how to open permanently the port 3306 ?
<SKELETR0N> jak3000: man iptables
<mar> ciao a tutti
<mar> sono nuovo di linux chi mi può dare una mano per cortesia grazie
<Pici> !it | mar
<ubottu> mar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mar> non vedo i video su yutube
<mar> ok scusate
<jbylund> That's so cool. | Pici
<jbylund> nope, doesn't work that way, womp.
<Pici> !usage | jbylund
<ubottu> jbylund: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<z1haze> is it possible to start a screen from SU
<z1haze> i keep getting the error: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> How do I limit a given process to a certain percentage of CPU use, hard cap via the terminal?
<sildaran> Hi ! After installing a fix for a wifi module, some unexpected wifi modules disappeared. Is there an easy way to reinstall modules given their name ? (rtl8192CU in my case)
<Jay_> http://youtu.be/HQWLTJ-UnHM?t=1m41s  at the part where i have selected whats the feature called when he moves the thing about
<FourFire> yeah meh site wasn't worth it
<FourFire> but to be honest I basically expected that this site would try to pull something like that
<fa7ad> Anybody use pantheon shell?
<g^br13l> does anyone know how to get the tray icon in gnome-flashback (compiz) for deluge?
<fa7ad> How to install pantheon on 13.10?
<Diplomat> hey guys can you please check and tell me why it happens: http://pastebin.com/HrSE7RJw
<Diplomat> I have absolutely no idea
<xangua> Diplomat: it's not very hard if you search a little ;) http://en.kioskea.net/faq/24043-deluge-enable-the-application-indicator-feature
<cristina_> sera a tutti
<doomlord__> just treated myself to a mac, i see OSX has actually implemnented something rather nice: seperate desktops per monitor. Does any WM on linux do this - they solved the problem of windows being half on one screen and half on another by just clipping them (the overhang fades out)
<doomlord__> this is something i'd always wanted in linux
<Diplomat> xangua: umm.. what's that ?
<OerHeks> doomlord__, sure, you can have seperate desktops/backgrounds per monitor, and see the latest fullcirclemagasine, special about mac.
<OerHeks> doomlord__, funny title http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2014/04/25/full-circle-84-making-apple-useful/
<doomlord__> apple has copied something nice from ubuntu.. seperate menu per monitor aswell
<doomlord__> it was funny reading peoples' claims that apple had scientifically established one menu on one screen was better
<OerHeks> doomlord__, we use something nice from Apple inc., we use cups printing service *freeware
<elb> hi all ... I'm having audio problems, and hoping for advice; alsamixer/aplay/paplay all work fine on the console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), but none of them work in X11 (Ctrl-Alt-F7; using startx and fvwm, no sound setup) -- any thoughts?
<elb> alsamixer says "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory", aplay and paplay just hang
<elb> and when I say they work fine on console but not X11, I mean at the same time, while the X session is running and not working, I can C-A-F1 and things work fine
<fa7ad> My guess is that two different sessions cant access the same hardware?, elb
<cactuswizard> i messed up something with my ubuntu when i tried to change unity for lxde... i have mobile broadband and the only way to connect to internet is via terminal, so is there any way to do so?
<elb> fa7ad: well, they can't *simultaneously*, but they should be able to sequentially; in particular, surely the PA session is the same in both places!
<fa7ad> elb, y not close a session before opening other? Im just an user nt a ChanOp so dont take my word for it
<elb> fa7ad: well, I don't want to use the console session at all, I want to use X11
<fa7ad> cactuswizard, im sure lxde has a network manager
<elb> what's perplexing is that while audio doesn't work in X, it works fine on the console -- so something is jacked there, but I have no idea what
<cactuswizard> fa7ad, the thing is I don't have anything else than wallpaper on my desktop... docks and everything are gone
<fa7ad> elb, r u running server or desktop?
<elb> desktop, ubunu-minimal install plus fvwm plus xinit plus audio utils (pulseaudio-utils, alsa-utils)
<elb> 14.04
<fa7ad> elb, well buddy i use desktop distro. And the X11 interface is default
<elb> yes, sort of, a minimal install doesn't have X11 at all
<elb> I'm about to install unity and see if that fixes things up, but that's an awfully big hammer
<SCHAAP137> latest ubuntu defaults to PulseAudio, right?
<fa7ad> Try opening a terminal and launching "lxde" or "lxde-session" it happened to me when i installed unity on mint, cactuswizard
<SCHAAP137> which interfaces to ALSA
<elb> SCHAAP137: it does
<SCHAAP137> normally at least
<SCHAAP137> checked the PulseAudio config?
<fa7ad> Yep it does
<elb> the pulseaudio config looks OK to me
<elb> and as I said, it works fine at the console
<SCHAAP137> have u checked the audio application with which u test the sound in X11 ?
<SCHAAP137> what it uses for output?
<SCHAAP137> Pulse and not ALSA?
<elb> I'm testing with aplay and paplay
<elb> both work at the console
<cactuswizard> fa7ad, well I deleted lxde files from synaptic and took unity files back but nothing happened
<elb> neither works in an xterm
<SCHAAP137> ok, but
<SCHAAP137> try playing with Rythmbox or something
<SCHAAP137> something that defaults to Pulse as well
<SCHAAP137> maybe Pulse just locks the alsa socket while in the X11 session
<elb> skype doesn't work
<elb> which also defaults to pulse
<SCHAAP137> hmm
<SCHAAP137> strange
<fa7ad> cactuswizard, why would you do that? You could have messed up both unity and lxde. And looks like lxde is already done for
<elb> the thing is, I can go to the console while *logged in* in X11, and the console works
<elb> but X11 doesn't
<elb> like, try in X11 -> no go; C-A-F1 -> goes; C-A-F7 -> no go
<elb> be  back in a bit, gotta put my daughter down for a nap
<cactuswizard> fa7ad, considered that retrieving unity would solve the problem, but seems like it didn't... well, maybe i grab memory stick from home tomorrow and re-install whole system
<fa7ad> Well seems like a good plan, cactuswizard
<fa7ad> Cactuswizard: just remember not to remove a DE manually
<fa7ad> It can potentially screw you up
<leeyaa> hello
<leeyaa> does anyone know how to add extra loop devices?
<leeyaa> i tried with mknod then losetup cant find it
<leeyaa> it just says /dev/loop64: No such device or address
<fa7ad> Cactuswizard, if u r gonna install lxde. Do apt-get install lubuntu-desktop instead of just installing lxde. These packages *buntu are better than the standslone de
<leeyaa> checked the actual file is there and permissions are ok
<fa7ad> leeyaa: try with sudo maybe? O.o
<leeyaa> f|shy: im root
<leeyaa> i dont use sudo
<martian> Is there a good place to see the changelog updates for all the packages recently pushed to repos? Like, if I do an apt upgrade and there's an update for apache and mysql, is there a central place to see all the changes instead of huntind down each packages source?
<robin_> help! not sure if anyone can help me... I've got a DNS-321 NAS and wanting to set it up on my 12.04 machine. I my router/switch is gone and I'm trying to hook it up directly to the ETH port on my HP ENVY 17 laptop. I've got SAMBA installed and am at a loss as to what to do from here.
<elb> leeyaa: there's quite possibly a kernel limit
<leeyaa> elb: but how to confirm it
<elb> looking
<leeyaa> where ;D
<leeyaa> i dont have the source
<leeyaa> or i dont know where it is
<elb> looks like the loop module is configurable
<ubuntu-studio> yo
<elb> so you can put 'options loop max_loop=128' or something in /etc/modprobe.d/loop.conf
<leeyaa> well
<leeyaa> i have loop max_loop=255 at /etc/modules
<elb> ok
<leeyaa> but i dont know how to confirm if it is working
<elb> I should think it was
<elb> have you rebooted?
<leeyaa> i cant
<leeyaa> unless it is a must
<elb> it's not, but you have to close every loop device and unload/reload the loop module
<elb> or that won't take effect
<leeyaa> ah i found it
<leeyaa> options loop max_loop=64
<leeyaa> there it s
<leeyaa> at moprobe.d local-loop.conf
<leeyaa> damn it
<leeyaa> those loop devices are used by vms
<leeyaa> if i have to umount them i better just reboot the dom0
<elb> yeah
<elb> that's normally how it goes
<leeyaa> this is bad
<elb> fixing somethinglike this, when you have 64 loop devices already open, generally means rebooting is easiest ;-)
<Bluewolf> Hi all I have just installed this program in wine ( http://www.spacejock.com/yWriter5_Linux.html ) which runs perfectly, how ever I would like to make a shortcut of the .exe to place on my Unity Dash to save me time and convenience when I need to access it. Anyone know how I could do that?
<leeyaa> really bad ;p
<leeyaa> i wish people think about that before deploying a machine
<fa7ad> Bluewolf: you need to create a .desktop file and set the execute option inside to wine /path/to/ur/file
<unstable> We have a security tradition in my office, that when someone leaves their computer unlocked we prank them. In mac, we make the cursor 4 inches big, comic sans by default on all web pages, black/white in accessibility. etc. One guy has an ubuntu laptop, what is a good way to prank an ubuntu laptop (that won't take more than 5 minues to reverse), and can be done in less than say 2 minutes (the time it takes to go to the bathroom and back).
<Bluewolf> fa7ad, Sadly you have me lost?
<phuh_> I have two IPTables rules for port 8080: 1) forward rule "-A FORWARD -d 172.17.0.2/32 ! -i docker0 -o docker0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT", and 2) DNAT rule "-A DOCKER ! -i docker0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 172.17.0.2:8080". How can I whitelist specific IP addresses that can reach this port from outside? The default FORWARD policy is DROP.
<leeyaa> elb: btw. what does loop max_loop=255 do in /etc/modules ?
<leeyaa> i thought thats just for loading modules
<fa7ad> Bluewolf: u have any other entry on ur desktop?
<leeyaa> not setting anything else
<elb> should be the same as options loop max_loop=255 in modprobe.d somewhere
<devhost> gnome-session is having issues with 14.04 LTS server for me. I can not get it to start through VNC or x11 forwarding.
<elb> and yes, it only takes effect at load time
<elb> it's a "command line" argument passed to the loop module
<OerHeks> Bluewolf, best prank is not telling you how, hahaha
<devhost> OerHeks: bluewolf wasn't the individual asking about pranks?
<devhost> :)
<OerHeks> error i meant it for unstable , sorry Bluewolf
<SCHAAP137> i use /sbin/nologin
<SCHAAP137> ah wrong screen ;p
<devhost> I see in my log that 'We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry..."
<leeyaa> elb: but that was included 4 years ago to /etc/modules
<leeyaa> maybe argument for loop doesnt work ?
<elb> leeyaa: the other option may be trumping it
<leeyaa> or kernel too old
<leeyaa> hm
<leeyaa> yeah possible
<elb> it's also possible that that only works in some kernel versions
<elb> I haven't checked specific versions
<leeyaa> i might check at home
<leeyaa> i dont have such old kernels tho rofl
<Bluewolf> OerHeks, You have me lost never the less.
<elb> fa7ad: SCHAAP137: installing unity and trying from there works
<elb> who knows
<elb> the mic is hopelessly jittery, though
<ccmolik_> anybody know why cinnamon was removed from the ubuntu repos for trusty?
<Bluewolf> ccmolik_, Can it be installed on trusty?
<devhost> gnome-session is crashing on 14.04 LTS server for me. I can not get it to start through VNC or x11 forwarding.
<ccmolik_> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/universe/proposed/cinnamon
<ccmolik_> @ Bluewolf
<quadHelix> I am using 12.04LTS.  I have a cron job configured for both user and root, but the cron will not fire.
<quadHelix> any suggestions?
<Bluewolf> ccmolik_, Interesting. Not sure.
<devhost> quadHelix: take it back to the basics, that's what I had to do with a failing cron job
<devhost> Make it just touch a file in /tmp/ to start off
<ccmolik_> is cron running? lol
<quadHelix> start: Job is already running: cron
<ccmolik_> check root's mail to see if it got any cron output?
<ccmolik_> as to why it's failing?
<mozzarella> can I use gnome3's screenlocker on ubuntu?
<quadHelix> hmm, reading docs.  I just edited cron via crontab -e, i did not put the job in cron.hourly
<ccmolik_> you... shouldn't need to
<ccmolik_> unless you have per-user crontab disabled.
<reisio> mozzarella: yjp
<reisio> yup*
<quadHelix> ccmolik_ kk that is what I thought
<devhost> crontab -e works for me
<quadHelix> hmmm
<devhost> but i had issues with permissions
<quadHelix> i set the same job as root and user just in case.
<ccmolik_> even better, cinnamon itself was removed but muffin and nemo were still around.
<devhost> for instance I had to say DISPLAY=:0 /home/user/bin/script.sh
<mozzarella> reisio: how? what's its name?
<quadHelix> ooooh let me play with that, ty devhost
<devhost> Remove environment variables and set stuff you need.
<devhost> Take it back to the basics by starting with simple stuff like touch.
<quadHelix> I think this might be a cakePHP issue.  I have asked over there but they are silent atm.
<quadHelix> I will ty devhoset
<quadHelix> host*
<reisio> mozzarella: gnome-screensaver ?
<attacker> hi
<mouseman> have you guys ever requested a private sale in an ebay message to somebody who lists something and lives near you?
<mouseman> what are the chances of being caught?
<dw1> how is this ubuntu support related mouseman
<dw1> !ot | mouseman
<ubottu> mouseman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quarks> #apparmor
<mouseman> sorry
<dw1> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<urda> why does www.openprinting.org usually fail on apt-get ? Do they have awful apt servers or something?
<Mobius164> looking for some advice about xchat. anyone willing/able?
<reisio> Mobius164: ?
<reisio> urda: the business of printing is not the business of hosting
<Mobius164> I have a few people on my friends list, and unless their on the same server as me, it just says they're offline. is that normal?
<loa> what is way to do "automount" for partiotion?
<loa> what is ubuntu way?
<loa> i understand that it can be done from fstab
<reisio> Mobius164: wouldn't surprise me, but xchat is basically replaced everywhere by hexchat at this point
<reisio> Mobius164: so you might check with hexchat first
<reisio> loa: fstab is the way
<Mobius164> reisio: ok, i'll look into that then check back in if I still need help.
<reisio> #hexchat, etc.
<mozzarella> reisio: I get: ** (gnome-screensaver:12646): WARNING **: screensaver already running in this session
<reisio> mozzarella: pgrep -l screens
<mozzarella> reisio: nothing
<beatnick> hello, i'll need some help with upgrading the ubuntu version, should i ask now, or wait that you're done with this topic?
<reisio> beatnick: just ask
<reisio> mozzarella: killall gnome-screensaver
<devhost> Hopefully this log can help get an answer regarding my issue with gnome-session. https://gist.github.com/drobati/239f08b156f945fb4d24
<mozzarella> reisio: it's not a process, it's a daemon
<reisio> mozzarella: what is?
<mozzarella> reisio: gnome-screensaver
<reisio> mozzarella: daemons are still processes
<mozzarella> gnome-screensaver: no process found
<reisio> mozzarella: you already said
<mozzarella> that's when running killall
<reisio> k
<devhost> I found this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1251281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-flashback (metacity) fails to start without hardware acceleration, cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<devhost> I think it's related to my issue.
<hfp> Hey guys, anyone here managed to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a Macbook Pro 5,3 (mid 2009) with 2x nVidia video chips?
<penth> I want to set a reminder in an at script and need it to be peristent, not something that would fade away as with notify-send. Is there a command line utility I can use that would pop up a morphing alert box, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines ?
<devhost> Guess I'll just install xfce and maybe some other environments (user can have choices then).
<hfp> I can't get the video drivers to work and so I have a black screen to install Ubuntu
<beatnick> thanks reisio, i had installed 12.04, and now i switched automatic upgrades to get 14.10, but to do that i had to pass by 12.10 (successfully) and 13.10 (unsuccessfully). At some point there was an error message that the upgrade was interupted and the system might be destroyed. Right now i can still open the firefox, thunderbird, xchat, etc, but i can not access my files (which i did not back up). Under the gear the accounts appear like
<beatnick>  ((null)) and the "shut down" doesn't work.
<verses_> is it worth upgrading to 14.04? I am using 12.04 at the moment.
<sensae> After upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04, my NetworkManager icon in the top right has disappeared. I can still connect to an AP from the Preferences window, and I'm running Unity
<verses_> to be honest there's a lot of improvement needed in 12.04, but don't want to change the OS just because something is missing.
<fa7ad> verses_: if u care abt security and goodies. Yep totally worth it
<dw1> penth: you could popup xeyes if you dont need a message :)
<verses_> yeah, unity. that's the reason I don't like 12.04.
<reisio> verses_: the alternative to upgrading your OS is decay :p
<beatnick> do you think i should hard reset the computer, now that the upgrade has crashed? Or am i gonna be unable to access my files?
<verses_> fa7ad, why can't I just update 12.04 and get the security updates, if they promise to provide me support uptill 2018?
<dw1> verses_: you can run gnome-session-fallback and ditch unity.. or a number of other window managers
<reisio> beatnick: only some kind of massive FS corruption or hardware failure would truly make your files inaccessible
<fa7ad> But why not stick to the latest. The kernel is newer and all
<tgm4883> verses_: 2017
<reisio> what most people don't like about Unity is the GNOME 3 part of it :p
<fa7ad> Verses_:^
<penth> dw1, No, I'm thinking about things like "Change dns for foo" and "call customer" that need to stay on screen when I schedule them to pop up.
<verses_> dw1, yes I am using classic gnome and xfce.
<dw1> penth: https://launchpad.net/indicator-remindor is pretty good
<jhutchins> verses_: There are MANY different desktop environments you can run on whatever release you choose.
<tgm4883> fa7ad: upgrading just because "newer kernel" isn't usually a good reason
<beatnick> reisio, will i be able to login after hard reset? I repeat that at the moment the user accounts appear like ((null)) under the gear. Will they be recovered when i reboot?
<jhutchins> verses_: Also, don't confuse your Distribution (Debian) with your OS (Linux).
<reisio> tgm4883: why not
<reisio> beatnick: hard to say
<reisio> beatnick: you could attempt to CTRL+ALT+F2 (+F7 to go back) and see what's going on
<tgm4883> reisio: well for 1, newer kernels get backported to 12.04
<fa7ad> See the release note then. Im always with the newest LTS or not. I dont run a server
<reisio> tgm4883: then they've already upgraded
<reisio> so it's not a bad reason :p
<Reverse> hey, I'm having issues resizing my (extended / ext4) root partition of an ubuntu guest in virtualbox; i resized the disk and the partition, but in ubuntu df -h still gives me the old disk size... tried update-grub already, what other sources of failure could there be?
<dw1> penth: or https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/alarm-clock-applet/
<penth> ah, got it; zenity --info  --title="StackOverflow told me." --text="Read the man page, get off IRC, and go back to work!"
<reisio> penth: heh
<tgm4883> reisio: uh no, there are other parts to 14.04 than just a newer kernel
 * reisio goes AFK for a bit
<reisio> tgm4883: then they've already upgraded in 12, if they got a new kernel :p
 * reisio AFKs for reals
<tgm4883> reisio: yes, but it isn't a complete distro upgrade
<reisio> tgm4883: wait, upgrading a kernel isn't upgrading a distro?!
<jhutchins> Reverse: HOW did you "resize the partition"?
<reisio> I got migas to make, bro :)
<tgm4883> reisio: you know what I mean ;)
<fa7ad> Tgm4883: so u wanna stay back cuz u r hoping for a backport. Is that right?
<Reverse> jhattara, booted into the livecd image again, used gparted to resize it. fdisk -l on the installed geust OS also displays the correct new size of the partition, but df -h doesn't show it anyway
<reisio> tgm4883: you mean upgrading is not a good idea, which is an absurd thing to say
<Reverse> it seems that the OS is mounting the partition in a way so it only uses the blocks that were there after the installation
<reisio> ...unless the distro you're using is absurd :p
<beatnick> reisio, i got something like "E: Error: BrokenCount > OrunParts ...90-updates available excited with return code 255"
<tgm4883> fa7ad: no, I don't think upgrading to the latest release because it's the cool thing to do is a good idea
<jhutchins> Reverse: Ah, you need to look at resize2fs - need to expand the filesystem.
<nholloway2007> Guys, I'm having trouble with boot repair. I'm dual booting Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04. I know Windows tries to hijack the OS and bypass grub, so I ran boot-repair. It failed. It ran in UEFI like it should, so I have no idea why it failed.
<tgm4883> reisio: that isn't even close to what I said
<Reverse> jhutchins, alright i'll look into it thank you
<fa7ad> Not fir the coolness. For the stability
<fa7ad> And features
<fa7ad> And more importantly my wifi driver is better on Tahr
<tgm4883> fa7ad: the fact that you think it's more stable just because it's newer says a lot
<fa7ad> So LTS are
<cactuswizard> hmm
<th1nk> Brazilians?
<fa7ad> Not Stable huh?
<tgm4883> fa7ad: and we found a valid reason to upgrade, hardware support
<soee_> how can i merge zip file that is split into 3 .00x parts ?
<tgm4883> fa7ad: FFS, 12.04 is an LTS as well. Sheesh
<th1nk> Algum Brasileiro ?
<fa7ad> But 14.04 is tge newer LTS
<jhutchins> !br | th1nk
<ubottu> th1nk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tgm4883> fa7ad: still not sure of your point
<jhutchins> soee_: I think you have to extract it and create a new one.
<fa7ad> See its my preference. If u wanna stick to the old stuff gine
<fa7ad> I still have my whole life to be stuck on something cuz i like it
<fa7ad> Im 16
<fa7ad> xP
<jhutchins> tgm4883 fa7ad Perhaps this discussion would be appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic.  I don't think it's relevant to support.
<tgm4883> fa7ad: that actually says a lot
<fa7ad> Sorry jhutchins
<fa7ad> Haha
<beatnick> reisio, i got something like "E: Error: BrokenCount > OrunParts ...90-updates available excited with return code 255"
<tgm4883> jhutchins: you're right. I'll refrain
<jhutchins> Thanks guys.
<cactuswizard> weird
<jhutchins> beatnick: I know aptitude has a "resume" function, not sure about the do-upgrade script.  I would try either re-reunning it or aptitude (apt-get) -f install
<jhutchins> nholloway2007: You're not giving us much to go on with just "failed".  Is secureboot or fastboot re-enabled?
<mr-tech-guy> hello
<fa7ad> Hello !ask
<Reverse> jhutchins, well this is strange. http://pastebin.com/CEQd5xya i don't know much about all the ext* filesystems to be honest... but does this message have to do with it being LVM?
<mr-tech-guy> I want to remote ssh to my client computer I put Elementary on this laptop. witch ssh do I put on the computer and is there such a thing as ssh client .
<devhost> I'm having a hell of a time getting gnome-session to work off this Ubuntu 14.04 LTS server. Found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1251281 but there is no gnome-flashback.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "gnome-flashback (metacity) fails to start without hardware acceleration, cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<devhost> So I decided to purge all gnome-*
<devhost> and start over
<devhost> Anyone gone through this process?
<beatnick> apt-get -f install returns 13: access denial
<cactuswizard> hey btw, how to launch unity/lxde via terminal?
<zerowaitstate> Reverse: what is the result of pvdisplay?
<jhutchins> Reverse: LVM is another layer you have to deal with, I think you have to do that before you resize the FS.  There are two steps iirc.  (I don't mess with LVM if I can avoid it.)
<fa7ad> cactuswizard, just try launching "unity"
<zerowaitstate> sorry afk a bit
<jhutchins> !paste | Reverse
<ubottu> Reverse: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LucasTT> which IRC Client do you use?
<jhutchins> Reverse: Those sites aren't blocked like pastbin.com is.
<verses_> xchat
<aditya> how to print fibonacci series
<aditya> hi folks...how to download a file from terminal???
<aditya> hi folks...how to download a file from terminal???
<LucasTT> isn't X chat for linux avaliable only for fedora?
<fa7ad> wget , aditya
<LucasTT> do i need to build it from source to work on ubuntu?
<fa7ad> LucasTt, nope
<devhost> !pastebinit
<aditya> thanks fa7ad
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<beatnick> jhattara, apt-get -f install returns " E: [...] 13: access denial" "E: unable to lock administration directory, are you root?"
<mr-tech-guy> I want to up date my client laptop remotely but ussing ssh but when I install open ssh on this laptop when I booted it up it when in to ssh mode and no the ol
<LucasTT> how do you install it then fa7ad?
<soee_> how can i rename all folders and subfolders to lowercase ?
<fa7ad> You can just apt-get install xchat, lucastt
<LucasTT> oh
<jhutchins> beatnick: Did you use sudo?
<fellayaboy> is their anyway i can access windows bitlocker drives from linux. i have the key but just need a way to open the drive
<Reverse> Zeroedout, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354634/ there; jhutchins well, i wanted to try and get it to resize without creating a new partition and image for the VM since I'm using a WD red and it's incredibly slow for stuff like that.
<LucasTT> hm, that command didin't work fa7ad
<Reverse> didn't know LVM was going to make this kind of mess of such a simple task... never dealt with it before
<LucasTT> nevermind, it's because i'm installing something already
<aditya> is ubuntu faster than windows...in terms of internet speed???
<jhutchins> LucasTT: Did you check the manpage for the syntax?
<LucasTT> linux's man?
<robin_> trying to connect a DNS-321 NAS to my computer directly to the ETH port, rather than through a router/switch. SAMBA is installed. Help?
<jhutchins> Reverse: If you're using LVM then you need to resize that too, I think both the VG and the volume, but I've only done that once.
<fa7ad> aditya, not to be racist. But this is really an indian question. Net has nothing to do with os
<fa7ad> Lucastt, try sudo apt-get install xchat
<LucasTT> yeah i think that will work, it didin't because i'm already installing something
<beatnick> jhutchins, thanks, i'm now installing...
<jhutchins> LucasTT: Sorry, got your nic mixed up.
<StephenS> tray
<LucasTT> np
<fa7ad> Lucastt, u can always use synaptic or software center
<LucasTT> i couldn't find it there
<jhutchins> beatnick: Mesages like "are you root" imply that you should be using sudo (or logged in as root, which Ubuntu doesn't do).
<LucasTT> but that's probably because i'm on Elementary OS
<fa7ad> Lucas: ah there you have it. Enable universe and multiverse
<nholloway2007> Secureboot is enabled, fastboot is not, iirc.
<LucasTT> what is that?
<aditya> fa7ad  .but my friends are complaining that you are sucking our speed :D
<LucasTT> and how do I do that
<jhutchins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<LucasTT> they don't talk much on #elementary
<jhutchins> nholloway2007: secureboot might interfere with grub.
<guest11234> I keep getting an error, "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)" when doing 'sudo apt-get update', the only repositories in sources.list are the official *.ubuntu.com ones.  It has occurred on both a clean install and an upgrade to 14.04.  Anybody else run in to this and find a solution?
<fa7ad> Lucastt: open software center somwhere in options there are two checkboxes tick them
<fa7ad> These are to enable 3rd party packages
<nholloway2007> Let me send you the link to my boot-repair report.
<nholloway2007> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354439/
<LucasTT> did it fa7ad, now X chat shows up there
<LucasTT> thanks
<LucasTT> installing it
<fa7ad> Lucastt: anytime
<LucasTT> Empathy(elementary's default messaging client) is not so good
<LucasTT> it lacks a lot of things
<fa7ad> Try pidgin
<LucasTT> i do only talk on IRC
<LucasTT> i think X chat is enough
<LucasTT> i used it when I worked on windows
<SCHAAP137> or use irssi
<SCHAAP137> in a terminal
<fa7ad> Or LimeChat
<fa7ad> Im using it on iPhone
<aditya> fa7ad ...i am connected to a wireless network ..can i hack/sniff to any other computer connected on same network using wireshark????
<fa7ad> aditya: for hacking and PenTesting ise distros like Kali and BackTrack but for wifi sniffing wireshark is enough
<robin_> trying to connect a DNS-321 NAS to my computer directly to the ETH port, rather than through a router/switch. SAMBA is installed. Help?
<aditya> fa7ad ..thanks you are a star :)
<shaahkar> hello can anyone tell how to configure multiple cameras
<Jordan_U> fa7ad: If you feel the need to preface a statement with "not to be racist", what follows is almost certainly actually racist. Pleast keep such comments out of this channel.
<fa7ad> Hey im almost indian too
<beatnick> jhutchins, i managed to reboot without any loss. thank you!
<fa7ad> So he doesnt mind
<aditya> almost indian means..:D
<aditya> i really dont mind
<nickolas18364> anyone here listens to wefunkradio.com ?
<Jordan_U> fa7ad: That doesn't change anything. If you wish to discuss the appropriatness of your comment further please join #ubuntu-ops to avoid cluttering this channel with non-support discussion.
<jhutchins> nholloway2007: It doesn't boot at all now?
<fa7ad> Ok sorry
<jhutchins> beatnick: Yay!
<dwarder> is it possible to have semi-transparent background in terminal so that video behind it (youtube in browser) worked properly?
<nholloway2007> It boots, it just doesn't give me the option to boot into Ubuntu.
<jhutchins> dwarder: Depends on what program you're running for the "terminal".
<OpenTokix> dwarder: yes, you need to enable some kind of hardware compositior, and have a terminal that supports that.
<jhutchins> dwarder: Some have transparency, I'm not sure which ones.
<dwarder> jhutchins: standart ubuntu terminal
<fa7ad> Jhutchins: gnome-terminal i think
<jhutchins> Look for session options or general options.
<guest11234> I keep getting an error, "Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)" when doing 'sudo apt-get update', the only repositories in sources.list are the official *.ubuntu.com ones.  It has occurred on both a clean install and an upgrade to 14.04.  Anybody have any suggestions?
 * jhutchins runs xfce
<dwarder> well standart ubuntu terminal works ok, found this in settings
<dwarder> should have tried before trying
<dwarder> before asking
<dwarder> ;)
<jhutchins> guest11234: Which package?
<guest11234> jhutchins: apt-get update, no specific package
<Jordan_U> guest11234: Are you connecting to a public hotspot (Starbucks, hotel)?
<jhutchins> guest11234: It's not in the output at all?
<guest11234> Jordan_U: nope
<guest11234> jhutchins: it happens for security.ubuntu, extras.ubuntu, archive.ubuntu, all the official repositories
<Jordan_U> guest11234: So it's a standard connection through a home router/modem? Do web pages accessed through the web browser load fine?
<guest11234> Jordan_U: yes, the only problem is with apt
<Reverse> jhutchins, got it working, needed to use lvextend and vgextend and create a separate partition to add to the volume and then run resize2fs -p on the lvm partition (from this german wiki article: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/LVM_vergr%C3%B6%C3%9Fern ) ... what a chore
<Jordan_U> guest11234: Which mirror are you using specifically?
<mr-tech-guy> I just load elementary on a laptop. I want to remote to it ssh , I tried installing  open ssh on this laptop last and when I rebooted  it when in to ssh and hot the os.
<th1nk> I registri the #ubuntu-bahia but do not know how go into administrator mode .. can you help me?
<Jordan_U> th1nk: Whom did you register #ubuntu-bahia with?
<mr-tech-guy> I wanted to install ssh so that i can up date it behind the seen
<guest11234> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354755 here is my sources.list file
<fa7ad> mr-tech-guy: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<nholloway2007> jhutchins, any ideas? I have 14.04 installed, and my liveUSB is 13.10, could that be causing boot-repair to fail?
<fa7ad> You Ops are too strinct down here. Like robots, Follow the rule
<fa7ad> Bye tada
<fa7ad> Linux mint channel is more fun
<Mikerhinos> anyone knows a music game like performous/fofix but that would have lan multiplayer ? Or a recent single player (these games are like from 2010 :s)
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> Does anybody know when Unity 7.2.1 will come down to 14.04? Right now it's on 7.2.0 but a number of bugs were fixed for 7.2.1 that I am looking forward to. Curious if anybody has any idea as to whether or not that'll be a 14.04.1 release or sooner?
<ADMIN__> I need help
<ADMIN__> I just installed ubuntu
<mr-tech-guy> i did that but when Installed that when I rebooted i when in to ssh in stead of Elemenatry
<ADMIN__> And now when  i turn on my coumputer, it says, choose operating system. I choose ubuntu, and it loades some code lines, then its a black screen forever
<ADMIN__> same when i load windows now that i installed ubuntu
<ADMIN__> What do i do
<ADMIN__> I want to use my compute
<attacker> hi
<guest11234> Jordan_U: This is what shows up in the /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ files http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354791/
<ADMIN__> Can someone help me, when it says choose operating system when i turn on my computer, I choose ubuntu, it loads  saying finishing installation of ubuntu, then it just goes black screen.
<loa> i want install configs from pulseaudio from package, how i can do this?
<loa> i think i done wrong configuration and want default back/
<loa> how i can do this thing?
<ADMIN__> Can someone help me, when it says choose operating system when i turn on my computer, I choose ubuntu, it loads  saying finishing installation of ubuntu, then it just goes black screen. I need help!!!
<guntbert> !repeat | ADMIN__
<ubottu> ADMIN__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> guest11234: That looks a lot like your linksys router is doing something nefarious with your traffic.
<bekks> !nomodeset | ADMIN__
<ubottu> ADMIN__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Jordan_U> guest11234: What happens if you go to a non-existant domain in your web browser?
<nholloway2007> I have a bit of a different question than the one I asked earlier. I tried to install boot-repair. I added the ppa, and then the next command that was listed was sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list" and it failed. Exactly what does it do, and why did it fail?
<JCM83> I'm having trouble with Trusty Tahr freezing. Anyone else?
<guest11234> Jordan_U: just server not found
<ADMIN__> How do i put in the codes ubottu
<zombie__> hi
<marcoh> Hello There !!!
<bekks> ADMIN__: Did you read the link given?
<jhutchins> nholloway2007: So it boots into Windows?
<ADMIN__> Yes i dont get it though
<marcoh> not yet
<nholloway2007> jhutchins, yes, it does.
<ADMIN__> I dont get it bekks, what do i do?!?!?
<marcoh> Yes I just read them
<jhutchins> nholloway2007: Makesure Fastboot or FastStartup is disabled, boot into Windows and have it check the drive on reboot, reboot into Windows and do a full, clean shutdown, then try boot-repair again.
<ADMIN__> Its making me do a windows system recovery
<marcoh> Guys, would anybody helps me about an error that I'm getting upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04, please
<dw1> nholloway2007: the sed command is to replace saucy (13.10) with trusty (14.04) in the PPA so you get the right files
<bekks> ADMIN__: It doesnt. It just tells you to add "nomodeset" to the kernel command line in the grub menu.
<dw1> nholloway2007: but you should actually be able to fix your boot manually with the right commands
<marcoh> I'm getting...W:Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restrited/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ADMIN__> Its already restoring my computer
<nholloway2007> dw1: Since it's a 13.10 liveUSB, I don't need to run sed, right?
<dw1> nholloway2007: right... or boot-repair at all, probably
<ADMIN__> Wait i stopped it
<bekks> ADMIN__: Too late.
<nholloway2007> Would you mind walking me through how to fix my bootloader without boot-repair, then?
<Jordan_U> guest11234: Try changing your DNS server to 8.8.8.8 (Google's DNS) anyway.
<bekks> ADMIN__: If it started to restore files, it overwrote your Ubuntu already.
<ADMIN__> I turned off my computer
<ADMIN__> It didnt start yet
<marcoh> quit
<dw1> nholloway2007: oh youre in liveusb to fix the boot on the hard drive, got it
<ADMIN__> Now, when i choose ubuntu in the choose operating system, when it says completing ubuntu installation, hit esc, do i hit it?
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<dw1> nholloway2007: sadly i am not an expert in that method, but I will intently watch Jordan_U's suggestions to learn :)
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U, command not found.
<bekks> ADMIN__: You said the installation was already finished.
<ADMIN__> I dont know
<ADMIN__> I hit escape
<bekks> ADMIN__: Then why did you say it?
<ADMIN__> What do i select
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Are you using an Ubuntu 14.04 LiveCD/USB?
<ADMIN__> Do i hit c for a command line
<nholloway2007> No, it's a 13.10 LiveUSB.
<bekks> ADMIN__: If you want a command line, you hit c. If you dont want a command line, you dont.
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: 64 bit or 32 bit?
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: 64 bit.
<ADMIN__> Well where do i type nomodeset
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Should still have efibootmgr. What happens if you run just "efibootmgr" without sudo?
<bekks> ADMIN__: Thats explained in the link given by ubottu.
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: It gives me the option to install it. I assume I should?
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Please pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a".
<chipotle> how can i downgrade from php 5.5 to 5.3.x in 14.04?
<bekks> chipotle: you cant.
<Jordan_U> chipotle: What is your end goal?
<chipotle> bekks: no ppa with it?
<chipotle> so i have to compile it by source?
<bekks> chipotle: What are you trying to achieve actually?
<chipotle> Jordan_U: i'm setting up a staging server, and my php app runs on 5.3.x right now (on dubuntu 12.04)
<chipotle> it's a drupal 7 app
<bekks> chipotle: And why dont you make it run on php5?
<bekks> chipotle: And why dont you make it run on php 5.5?
<gac> you should probably install 12.04 then, since that's kind of the point of a staging server; it mirrors the live one?
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354887/
<guest11234> Jordan_U: same result, removed the paritial files and they came back with the same linksys result, i'm going to try to setup a quick vpn to test it through the work network
<chipotle> bekks: because i'm not upgrading the production server today and dealing with the hassles that will come from upgrading 5.3.x to 5.5.x
<stephelton> i'm stuck in a situation where apt-get won't install the /usr/sbin/apache2 binary. i've tried installing, uninstalling, reinstalling (via --reinstall) and nothing i do results in the binary being present... any tips?
<chipotle> gac: not available on amazon ec2 anymore
<ADMIN__> You know what, if i cant get some decent help, then im leaving
<ADMIN__> I dont understand the link at all
<ADMIN__> And theres no phone number to call
<ADMIN__> Bye
<guntbert> chipotle: how about you use another provider for a staging server?
<chipotle> guntbert: can't, we use aws
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Yes, install efibootmgr.
<bekks> chipotle: Why dont you leave the staging server at php 5.3 since 12.04 is supported until 2017?
<chipotle> bekks: because amazon doesn't offer that image anymore
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: Done.
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Now please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<gac> chipotle: can you clone your existing installation? been a while since i logged into aws/ec2, i dunno exactly what's possible
<ADMIN__> Now my computer is messed up because i cant get a decent answer, thanks a lot bekks and ubottu
<chipotle> gac: no, because the staging server is also being used to test performance apps (memcached and apc), which the live server doesn't have
<bekks> ADMIN__: You got answers.
<chipotle> ADMIN__: chill out
<ADMIN__> I dont get any of that
<chipotle> gac: so cloning will just create more issues
<chipotle> i guess i'll have to compile it
<gac> you could make a clone of live to get a 12.04 installation, and then add those on afterwards though
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7354912/
<gac> i would think it'd bring less issues than staging on a hand-compiled version of PHP, anyway :)
<gazarsgo> chipotle: umm amazon still has public 12.04 images ...
<Sivik> Is there a ereader program for ubuntu touch?
<ADMIN__> Well bye
<chipotle> gazarsgo: where?
<chipotle> i don't see it in the console
<Jordan_U> ADMIN__: If you want phone support, feel free to pay Canonical for it. They offer it.
<ADMIN__> That costs money though
<gazarsgo> chipotle: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<dnspark> When attempting to upgrade to trusty, I continually receive the error 'An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.' Is there any way to get more detail on the problem so I can remove any conflicting packages?
<bekks> ADMIN__: Of course.
<chipotle> thanks
<chipotle> but i guess IT dept. wants me to use 14.04 now
<Jordan_U> ADMIN__: Indeed, whereas we only ask for politeness :)
<chipotle> so i'll just compile
<tgm4883> ADMIN__: it's almost as if you pay the amount you want for the level of support you want ;)
<stephelton> i'm stuck in a situation where apt-get won't install the /usr/sbin/apache2 binary. i've tried installing, uninstalling, reinstalling (via --reinstall) and nothing i do results in the binary being present... any tips?
<ADMIN__> Im not paying for phone support
<mistawright> apt-get -f install
<bekks> ADMIN__: Then you dont get phone support :)
<tgm4883> ADMIN__: then be happy with the IRC/forum support ?
<iceroot> ADMIN__: you have a technical question? if not then this is the wrong channel for you
<ADMIN__> Bye
<ADMIN__> :(
<tgm4883> geez
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Great, you have an Ubuntu entry (two actually), it's just not the default. We should abe able to change that :)
<MarcN> Anyone have VNC working between Trusty to another Trusty?
<MarcN> I'm getting "Server did not offer supported security type" failure
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0001,2001,3005,3001,3002,2002,2003
<stephelton> i'm stuck in a situation where apt-get won't install the /usr/sbin/apache2 binary. i've tried installing, uninstalling, reinstalling (via --reinstall) and nothing i do results in the binary being present... any tips?
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U, boot entry 2003 does not exist.
<jhutchins> stephelton: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<jhutchins> stephelton: What command did you use?
<jhutchins> stephelton: Did you check to see if there's more than one package for apache2?  (aptitude search apache2)
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Is that the exact error message? It's interesting, because while that's true, for some reason 2003 is already in your existing boot order.
<trism> MarcN: not for 14.04 to 14.04 but might be related, bug 1281250
<ubottu> bug 1281250 in vino (Ubuntu Trusty) "VNC accessible from non-linux machines only with encryption disabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281250
<stephelton> jhutchins: i had some issues with apache2 binary not linking to the correct libraries because of some awful 3rd party library that had set $LD_LIBRARY_PATH. after fixing that and reinstalling apache2 (apt-get install --reinstall apache2) there was no /usr/sbin/apache2
<ernie_> suomesta ketään?
<stephelton> jhutchins: since then i've tried variations of (apt-get remove apache2 && apt-get install apache2) and (apt-get install --reinstall apache2) with no luck. i removed the cached install package, it redownloaded, still no luck
<nholloway2007> That is the exact error message.
<subz3r0> !se | ernie_
<ubottu> ernie_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: sudo efibootmgr --bootorder 0001,2001,3005,3001,3002,2002
<itmustbejj> Anyone know if there are working AMD drivers for 11.15 kernel floating around, or should I downgrade to 11.13?
<itmustbejj> *1.15/ 1.13
<Bluewolf> Hi, I have been attempting to make a shortcut of a windows program in wine to attach to my Ubuntu 14.04 Dash, am I doing it right or is my method wrong? - http://pastebin.com/dtSd1yqx - (http://www.spacejock.com/yWriter5_Linux.html)
<nholloway2007> That worked. Should I reboot and see what happens?
<itmustbejj> gosh fat fingers....3.15 kernel looking for amd drivers, wondering if I need to downgrade to 3.13
<stephelton> jhutchins: any ideas? or were you just trying to tell me to be more thorough?
<ernie_> why is my makefile saying: no need to do anything for the target?
<Trudko> guys I am borrowing friends laptopt for a day, and I would like to use it during hackaton. Do you think I could get ubuntu on usb key and do a bit of programming on it? I worry about speed
<karbofos> i have a problem with compiz on Ubuntu 13.04, close and minimize buttons don't work on some windows, is there a solution?
<karbofos> Trudko: if you have enough free space just install it
<ernie_> anyone who has made kernel modules?
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v" first.
<Trudko> I am courious how much does the speed of usb matters in this case
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7355023/
<Jordan_U> Trudko: For programming, shouldn't be an issue. Especially if you make a LiveUSB rather than a full install (though I would try both, if a full install is fast enough for you, it's also more flexible and usable long-term).
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Looks good. Try rebooting.
<Trudko> Jordan_U: this should be one day thing work/code I would do there is only thing which would matter to me, and that would be easy to backup
<trism> Trudko: the only problem with the liveusb for that is if you start installing a bunch of -dev packages and building things you're likely to run out of ram, and everything just dies (happened to me a bunch of times while testing builds)
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: I'll be back if it doesn't :P
<Jordan_U> Trudko: trism: If you enable persistance though, you shouldn't run out of RAM.
<Trudko> trsim hmm good to enough I would expect that only thing running there would be eclipse for java but I guess I could find something less demnading
<trism> Jordan_U: good point
<Bluewolf> Hi, I have been attempting to make a shortcut of a windows program in wine to attach to my Ubuntu 14.04 Dash, am I doing it right or is my method wrong? - http://pastebin.com/dtSd1yqx - (http://www.spacejock.com/yWriter5_Linux.html)
<karbofos> guys, anyone familiar with compiz?!
<b4bass> Hi I need help : I dont see every package
<b4bass> i cant do stuff like apt-get install vlc build-essential
<b4bass> synaptic only list 1659 packages out of 45000
<Pici> b4bass: what release of Ubuntu are you running?
<b4bass> 14.04 Gnome edition
<k1l_> b4bass: which repos are enabled?
<Pici> b4bass: Does apt-cache policy vlc produce any output?
<b4bass> every default ones + canonical partners
<b4bass> apt-cache policy vlc : Unable to locate package vlc
<k1l_> b4bass: can you pastebin a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U, it worked, but instead of booting directly into Grub, I have to hit F9 to access boot options, and then boot into Ubuntu. Any suggestions here?
<k1l_> !away | fl_0|afk
<ubottu> fl_0|afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: If you don't press F9 what happens?
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: It boots straight to Windows.
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Before we made the change with efibootmgr, did you try F9 and Ubuntu wasn't listed as an option?
<acolytetojippity> Does anyone know which version of Ubuntu are easiest to dual-boot with Windows 8?
<acolytetojippity> Or have any opinions about it?
<OerHeks> acolytetojippity, any 64 bit version ( 32 bit is not possible)
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: It wasn't. My flash drive was, as was EFI file and notebook hard drive.
<b4bass> http://pastebin.com/bfFVMhWA
<Jordan_U> acolytetojippity: All of the flavors, {X,L,K,}Ubuntu, are equivalent in that regard.
<k1l_> b4bass: does "apt-cache policy vlc" now work?
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr -v" again.
<Jordan_U> nholloway2007: Preferably from the installed Ubuntu rather than the LiveUSB, mostly just to confirm that efibootmgr is actually installed in the installed system.
<b4bass> k1l_: no
<jhutchins> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/ubuntu-14-04-review-missing-the-boat-on-big-changes/2/
<nholloway2007> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7355100/
<m1dnight_> hey guys
<m1dnight_> with all the flash issues today, what about the pepperinstaller?
<m1dnight_> I presume it is affected as well, but how do I update?
<m1dnight_> $ sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --status
<m1dnight_> Flash Player version installed on this system  : 13.0.0.206
<m1dnight_> Flash Player version available on upstream site: 12.0.0.77
<m1dnight_> don't know what to do tbh
<jhutchins> stephelton: Sorry, real life.
<acolytetojippity> Oreheks: why does it have to be 64-bit, if i may ask?
<Sirisian|Work> I'm trying to use a samba folder in Ubuntu. I installed samba and created the folder /var/www and configured it in the smb.conf with a user. In Windows I set up putty to tunnel ports 139 and 445 to localhost. For some reason I can't connect to the samba folder. I tried tunneling 139 to 10.0.0.1 instead but \\10.0.0.1 doesn't connect. Not sure what I'm missing.
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: why should windows tunnel the incoming traffic on 139 and 445 to localhost?
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: if i am correct you have a sambashare on ubuntu and you want to reach that with windows
<Sirisian|Work> iceroot, Aren't those the two ports windows uses for samba? I'm just using putty to do the tunnel.
<Sirisian|Work> yes correct
<guest11234> Jordan_U: you still there?
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: and 139 and 445 are not reachable directly from the windows-machine? so they are blocked someone between ubuntu and windows?
<Sirisian|Work> iceroot, I have to use ssh because it's over the Internet. It's not in my local network.
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: you dont want samba through the internet, even with tunneling
<Jordan_U> guest11234: Yes.
<jhutchins> stephelton: I don't have a reference system available at the moment, but I know there are multiple packages that install the main binary in some distributions, depending on whether it runs threaded or preforked.
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: you want sftp
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: or scp
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: but you dont want samba/sftp/scp on /var/www if you need root for that
<guest11234> Jordan_U: do you know what the gpg error means when it says clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'nodata'?
<Sirisian|Work> iceroot, yeah I can use sftp. I usually use winscp for that. Is there a way to create a folder that's synced?
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: rsync over ssh
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: ah, one machine is windows...
<Sirisian|Work> yeah...
<Sirisian|Work> (I've used rsync a lot between ubuntu macines >_>)
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: there is rsync for windows as well http://it-em.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=54cms/front_content.php  (sorry its german)
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: i would suggest rsync over ssh with a windows rsync client, then you can also automate the process, have a secure connection and dont need to use samba
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: or the best solution, remove windows, replace it with GNU/Linux and use sftp/scp/rsync/cp or whatever you like :)
<bauerbob_> hi. how can i find out the parameters for ./configure that were used for building the official package libreadline6:amd64 of trusty?
<dw1> nholloway2007: this might help...
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: You can also install cygwin and run rsync in that.
<dw1> nholloway2007: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371559/grub-not-showing-on-startup-for-windows-8-1-ubuntu-13-10-dual-boot
<Sirisian|Work> I kind of want to just use samba. I know it's probably possible
<Sirisian|Work> I'd think with a putty tunnel to those ports I should be able to just do \\localhost\var\www It's not clear me to my it isn't working.
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: Windows SMB file sharing uses ports 137,138 and 139 TCP. You can allow port
<iceroot> 445 TCP too.
<Sirisian|Work> well it only requires 139 and 445
<nholloway2007> dw1: I feel incredibly stupid....I performed a fresh install of Windows not 2 hours ago....fastboot is still on....
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: 137 and 138 are udp
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: i am not sure if windows needs that for the file-browsing stuff with netbios and so on
<dw1> nholloway2007: its tricky stuff
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: is telnet localhost 139    and 44 working on windows? do you see the ubuntu system? or is that traffic blocked?
<iceroot> 445
<dw1> nholloway2007: and because installs are pretty rare, hard to gain experience :)
<nholloway2007> dw1: I have one last question. I have both shimx64.efi and grubx64.efi. Can I remove grubx64.efi if I want to boot with Secure Boot?
<dw1> nholloway2007: i dont know - im far from an expert, just an avid googler :P
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: i tested it with my samba setup (lan), both ports are responding with telnet, you should see the same, if not your forwarding is broken or samba is not running
<dw1> nholloway2007: its just a small file im sure - i would leave it.. :)
<iceroot> Sirisian|Work: time out = forwarding broken, directly closed = samba not running correctly
<nholloway2007> Okay, haha. Time to get into Windows.
<MikeRL> Agh my black screen issues returned. I was told to check out #ubuntu-x, but does anyone know what I should do first?
<MikeRL> What if the reason about every other boot isn't succeeding is due to something besides Xorg?
<MikeRL> I cannot even get a virtual terminal session open when it freezes up.
<MikeRL> Oddly, though, I noticed on the last freeze the media keys responded.
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, since upgrading to 14.04 I have nothing but problems with my nvidia graphics - some things crash reliably, unity does not work at all, glxinfo core dumps, etc.
<Hans-Martin> is there any place where I could find in-depth information about how to diagnose such problems?
<reisio> Hans-Martin: try another nvidia graphics driver
<Hans-Martin> already tried the 304 and 331 - both have the same problems
<Hans-Martin> it all worked nicely in 13.10 :-(
<MikeRL> Same here, oddly enough.
<Hans-Martin> therefore I suspect that the real cause might be somewhere else (incomplete upgrade to 14.04 or so)
<MikeRL> Trusty is solid but I swear that X got buggier.
<Winux> The nVidia troubles never end, do they?
<Hans-Martin> no, it's really nasty - I don't need high-performance graphics, so I got a pretty cheap card (610) which is fast enough for my purposes
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: GUI file managers over WAN are usually a bad idea for several reasons.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: For one thing, there is NO data checking to prevent files from being corrupted in transit.
<Sirisian|Work> jhutchins, yeah which is why I want a simple samba mapped drive.
<Sirisian|Work> oh I don't care about corruption really. I have an svn directory in ubuntu
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: You're going to run smbclient from the CLI?
<Sirisian|Work> My setup is I have ubuntu running samba with the folder /var/www. I want to either map a network drive to it or just access it like \\localhost\var\www This will allow me to treat it like a normal windows folder that happens to be synchronized to my server.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: That's a bad idea.  Windows Esplorer is NOT meant to be used over WAN.  It has NO safety checks at all.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: Expolorer is exactly the kind of program I meant when I said GUI file managers.
<Sirisian|Work> surely using the samba protocol solves that?
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: NFS over WAN is also a bad idea.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: Not at all.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: That's one of the problems with it.
<Sirisian|Work> I think you're exagerating things. Using the Internet is no different than using a LAN. In fact I'm connected via a fiber line to the data center if that helps.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: Even sshfs lacks integrity checks.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: Yes, it's very different.  Just because you don't know aobut the problems doesn't mean they're not there.
<Sirisian|Work> It's that I don't care.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: I've done some of the work on the protocols that are used to ensure transfer integrity.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: mounted filesystems do not have any mechanism to deal with dropped packets, lag, or rerouting.
<guest11234> Jordan_U: thanks for the support, i've tracked down the problem (not ubuntu's fault at this time)
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work: Any guide to good administrative practices will tell you this is a bad idea.
<jhutchins> Sirisian|Work The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<sensae> After upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04 my network icon up in the menu bar has disappeared. How can I get it back?
<Jordan_U> guest11234: What was the problem?
<guest11234> Jordan_U: the machine I was working on here is a vm in virtualbox, i put the network adapter in bridge mode and it works, why packets were getting dropped in nat mode is beyond me.  What's weird, is i was having the same problem at work on a physical server, but that problem somehow fixed itself.
<Sergioo> hi
<Sergioo> My most icons in the System Configuration menu are gone, someone podeira help me?
<Sergioo> http://gyazo.com/dbebc4f1d70ea92bdaa4f37dc3ae0f88
<Jordan_U> guest11234: Dropped packets wouldn't cause that particular problem.
<lakitu> i'm trying to boot into a kubuntu 13 & 14 live cds, & after the boot up of the glowing "kubuntu"/ubuntu logo, i get a black screen that doesn't change
<Jordan_U> guest11234: (Though the two problems could be related)
<lakitu> live cd*
<lakitu> trying to boot into the live cds, & getting a black screen after the glowing kubuntu logo
<lakitu> it's a Toshiba Satelitte
<lakitu> laptop
<guest11234> Jordan_U: i did a tcpdump between my vm and an apt-cacher-ng machine and they seemed to connect fine in nat mode, that is why i am thinking the problem actually lies in virtualbox network drivers
<lakitu> if anyone responded, i think something froze so i didn't get it
<thenoobdude> hey what's up
<thenoobdude> mind a general question or 2?
<Sergioo> My most icons in the System Configuration menu are gone, someone podeira help me?
<Sergioo> http://gyazo.com/dbebc4f1d70ea92bdaa4f37dc3ae0f88
<thenoobdude> 1st any advice regarding the darknet i recently discovered how to use a Tor browser and well just general advice or tips?
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> can I personalize the screenlocker
<Dante> Hey guys I just updated to Lubuntu 14.10 and I used to have an openvpn client where I would click on my network list and then select my VPN to run it. It seems to have disappeared after the update. OpenVPN is still on my computer when I did the sudo update it told me that it was installed. When I went to my network settings everything for my VPN was setup I just can't seem to get it to run/start
<thenoobdude> Dante ever think about paying for a vpn? I do and i am told it is the best/safest way to go
<skaumo> Hello, hope this is the right forum for this question. Got an ubuntu 14 with an ssh server just installed, but it doesn`t seem to be willing to start up. I was expecting to have some log in /var/log, but nothing. Can I have a more verbose output somehow to have a starting point to investigate?
<sensae> How do I trouble shoot which menu items appear? I don't have a wifi icon any more
<penth> alternative to zenity: notify-send -t 0 'This is important!' "I won't go away unless you click me."
<Dante> thenooobdude: I don't think you quite understand my question. I do pay for a VPN but the performance of the VPN is not the issue it's the fact that I can't figure out how to run it after I updtated to Lubuntu 14
<Dante> updated*
<django> can you sc2 on ubuntu
<skaumo> if I type service ssh start it says start: Job is already running: ssh, but it does not show up in the process list
<thenoobdude> Dante sorry got open vpn confused with free vpn
<Dante> thenoobdude: it's okay. I'm just a little confused as to why the 'manage networks' is all different now.
<Dante> I basically can't start/run my VPN now because of it
<thenoobdude> try one of the op's
<thenoobdude> like this
<thenoobdude> damn
<Dante> I should've searched for this before upgrading -__-
<Dante> I didn't think they would switch up how network manager works
<lurcio> skaumo: Do you have a /var/run/sshd.pid file?
<ki7rw> anyone else getting a "malformed file" error after upgrading to 14.04? i originally used the update-manager and then tried a fresh install from the iso image - still get the problem - happens on only one box though
<thenoobdude> Dante does this help? http://misiongeek.com/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-14-04-network-manager-missing-from-the-panel/
<thenoobdude> looks like the same issue you described
<ki7rw> there's a thread in ubuntu forums about this issue - i'd post there but i'm already subbed to a lot of forums
<NeoMatrixJR> anyone seen this before? Just upgraded to 14.04. getting to greeter fine, but when I enter password, the screen blanks, I get a mouse pointer, then the greeter comes back up.
<thenoobdude> Dante I just posted this but you might have messed it: http://misiongeek.com/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-14-04-network-manager-missing-from-the-panel/
<thenoobdude> *missed it
<Dante> no I didn't thanks thenoobdude I'm going to try that out
<Dante> brb
<thenoobdude> NP dude
<Nothing_Much> I can't publish reviews on the USC
<Nothing_Much> :/
<Nothing_Much> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 btw
<Dante> well I feel silly, thanks thenoobdude that did do the trick
<thenoobdude> Np dude
<ki7rw> there's a thread in ubuntu forums about this issue - i'd post there but i'm already subbed to a lot of forums
<Nothing_Much> ki7rw: what issue?
<Nothing_Much> the review one?
<ki7rw> anyone else getting a "malformed file" error after upgrading to 14.04? i originally used the update-manager and then tried a fresh install from the iso image - still get the problem - happens on only one box though
<ylolek> hi
<Dante> ki7rw does if just show up randomly, or when you try to open a file or folder, or when you try to run a program?
<ki7rw> Danat boot time
<ki7rw> Dante, boot time
<thenoobdude> every time i see dice i think of BF4
<dice> thenoobdude: hehe :)
<ki7rw> heh, now the browse network feature of the file manager doesn't work properly - instead of opening the directory it lauches the software center
<Dante> ki7rw give me a moment here..
<thenoobdude> so you play too?
<dice> thenoobdude: I did a little but not more
 * ki7rw doesn't think they got all the bugs worked out in 14.04
<teapotcliff> There's an issue with ubuntu.com - the mac build that is advertised on the download of 14.04 ends with a file not found. indeed, releases.ubuntu.com doesn't have the images either. To whom do I raise this issue to?
<Dante> ki7rw: Try redownloading the iso/image file
<thenoobdude> figures I would give my left nut to talk to a Dice programmer
<ki7rw> Dante, already did that
<ki7rw> same problem
<Dante> ki7rw: also, make sure the the has the correct md5sum
<Dante> ki7rw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<ki7rw> i guess i'll waste more time to do this - only 1 of 5 boxes on my network has this issue - ubuntu forums has a thread going on this with not solutions
<Dante> I was going to show him http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090365
<Dante> well I'm off. Thanks for your help thenoobdude :)
<Dante> ki7rw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090365
<skaumo> lurcio: I started manually ssh by doing /usr/sbin/sshd, so now I do have a pid file, but I might not by running it as service
<ki7rw> Dante, this is the one that addresses my issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218105
<thenoobdude> so hey anyone know about the darkweb/darknet?
<aarobc> thenoobdude: what one lol
<thenoobdude> Tor and such
<NeoMatrixJR> ok, so my ability to access 14.04's gui is effed...anyone know a good way to reset it to default?
<Dante> ki7rw: All I can say at this point is either like the previous thread I showed you there is an error in a program line or if you burned it as a disk you need to reburn it at the lowest speed
<skaumo> lurcio: if I do an /etc/init.d/ssh status I just don`t get any output.. I would expect to have something like stopped, etc. (I`m a Gentoo user, not sure what the expected output would be on Ubuntu)
<lurcio> skaumo: Fair enough :) - it might be worth trying a 'sudo service ssh stop' and 'sudo service ssh start' when you have a moment.
<thenoobdude> i know it's like 70%of the web
<aarobc> NeoMatrixJR: like video driver issue or unity config?
<Dante> ki7rw: or You can do what I did and use a USB as an ISO instead to install it.
<NeoMatrixJR> aarobc: probably both at this point.  I tried to install nvidia drivers only to find I needed legacy ones
<skaumo> lurcio: I had done it, but as above, it just said the job was already running (but ssh itself was not)
<thenoobdude> http://thehackernews.com/2014/04/grams-first-search-engine-for.html
<NeoMatrixJR> since then it hasn't worked at all
<aarobc> Anyone mess with steam on ubuntu? Portal 2 crashes on start
<thenoobdude> this is where i started
<lurcio> skaumo: Odd, I've seen things like that where the daemon had crashed, but the pid file was still hanging around
<thenoobdude> had no idea the Tor browser could take you such places
<aarobc> NeoMatrixJR: never messed with nvidia on ubuntu, but you should be able to access a terminal if gui is completely fubar'd with alt+ctrl+f2 then run commands here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<Dante> gtg dinner time later everyone have a nice evening
<NeoMatrixJR> yeah, thankfully I still have SSH access
<NeoMatrixJR> I think the nvidia-settings may have screwed with my config too....
<kruder_> hey can anyone share a link how to move google chrome cache on ramdisk .. for ubuntu 14
<Frenetic> #abgx.net
<superboot> Hi all. Running Ubuntu Server 10.04 install disk just downloaded from ubuntu.com in Virtualbox. The install keeps "failing to read CD", the MD5 for the iso file is good. However the "Check CD for defects" option on the install disk, reports that some files "failed the MD5 checksum verification". Does this mean that the source iso on ubuntu.com is defective?
<lasers> superboot: Yes.
<lasers> The download was corrupted somehow.
<lasers> (during the downloading, not the source on ubuntu.com)
<Guest40760> Is there a remastering tool for Ubuntu?  I want to show off an app on a live dvd.
<daftykins> Guest40760: be better to make a persistent install on a flash drive
<lasers> !remaster | Guest40760
<ubottu> Guest40760: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<kazumi_> Hi everyone, how are you? I am struggling to get a samba shared drive mounted properly.
<kazumi_> Although the unit is seen fine by the system (and accessible through then relative samba tools), once I try to add it to /etc/fstab (or to input the equivalent command in the console) the system just doesn-t see it.
<daftykins> kazumi_: by tools do you mean you've gotten onto the share with smbclient ?
<superboot> lasers: But the md5sum checks out for the .iso file on my end. Just download it agian?
<kazumi_> daftykins: exactly
<daftykins> kazumi_: do you want to share what you've got in your fstab and what you try to run @ terminal?
<kazumi_> Fcstab now has “//192.168.0.1/buffalo-1/ /mnt/share cifs user=xxx,passwd=yyy 0 0
<kazumi_> ”, because cifs doen`t seem to work with the samba names, but to no avail
<kazumi_> to my understanding, samba is doing fine (I can access the drive right now)
<daftykins> kazumi_: ah you don't put user+pass in there, you set options with "credentials=/root/.smbpass" and put username=x (new line) password=y into .smbpass
<kazumi_> however, mnt wants cifs and cifs doesn`t like samba drive names, and it doesn`t work anmore
<kazumi_> .smbpass is stored where?
<lasers> superboot: I don't know -- but yes, I suppose. Then check both hashes. Also, if you haven't seen this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A10.04_LTS
<kazumi_> sudo nano /xxx/.smbass?
<daftykins> kazumi_: the idea's to create it in /root/.smbpass then set it chmod 600 so only root can deal with it
<daftykins> doesn't matter so much if it's a single user system though
<Locke2002> Ugh. Finally figured out how to get UFW logs to stay out of /var/log/syslog
<kazumi_> daftykins: could you be so kind to tell me the console command for creating a file? :)
<daftykins> superboot: it's more likely your burn went bad. do it again at the slowest speed perhaps?
<kazumi_> (for chmod is assume it will be "sudo chmod 600 /root/.smbpass)
<daftykins> that's right yep
<daftykins> kazumi_: well you could just run a text editor so "sudo nano /root/.smbpass"
<superboot> daftykins: I'm reading the iso in Virtualbox, so no need to burn the file to CD. Just reading it strait off the HDD.
<wad> Strange.... anyone else seeing Chromium's close button suddenly at the right side of the title bar of the window? Or is it just me?
<kazumi_> fdaftykin: while I am still insid fcstab, would the following be ok? or can I switch back from ip address to samba name too?
<daftykins> i tend to find it best to avoid attempts at hostname
<daftykins> if the machine is set with a static IP, as all machines should that host things, IP is best \o/
<daftykins> superboot: oh right, heh - definitely quirky download then.
<kazumi_> "//192.168.0.1/buffalo-1/ /mnt/share cifs 0 0"
<kazumi_> would this do for fstab?
<kazumi_> regarding ip, its a usb drive hooked to the router, so i guess it will not move
<daftykins> kazumi_: drop the two 0's and have ".../mnt/share cifs user,credentials=/root/.smbpass"
<daftykins> kazumi_: ah, does it definitely need user+pass then?
<kazumi_> datykins: yep, usr and pass
<kazumi_> i put it in and did sudo mount -a to check
<kazumi_> it gives mount error(22): Invalid argument
<kazumi_> just a sec i get you fstab
<kazumi_> /192.168.0.1/buffalo-1/ /mnt/share cifs user,credentials=/root/.smbpass
<wad> I'm trying to find this configuration, but it's lost. Or I'm lost. Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit desktop. Here's what I'm trying to configure: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<daftykins> kazumi_: double slash at the start though yeah?
<daftykins> kazumi_: does "dmesg | tail" give any more detailed info on that invalid argument error?
<wad> I've got the system settings dialog up, but there is no "keyboard layout" option there.
<kazumi_> yes, i didnt copypaste well but there is a double slash n the file
<chipotle> is it safe to change my sources.list from 14.04 to precise, just to get php 5.3.x from precise? then move back to 14.04 source.list and put the php packages on hold so they aren't ever upgraded?
<Nothing_Much> I can't publish reviews on the USC in Ubuntu 14.04
<xangua> chipotle: please don't
<daftykins> chipotle: no
<kazumi_> kazumi@laptop:~$ sudo mount -a
<kazumi_> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<kazumi_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<chipotle> xangua: why?
<chipotle> i really dont want to compile php via source
<chipotle> is there a ppa for 14.04 that will give me php5.3.x?
<kazumi_> daftykins: that`s all i can get - kazumi@laptop:~$ sudo mount -a
<kazumi_> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<kazumi_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<daftykins> kazumi_: but what if you type "dmesg | tail" ?
<kazumi_> that-s where what`s above came from :)
<daftykins> oh ok
<daftykins> the paste looked like sudo mount -a still
<kazumi_> also below
<chipotle> daftykins: why isn't that safe?
<kazumi_> [ 2303.952731] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 11 in queue 2
<kazumi_> [ 2303.952772] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 11 in queue 2
<kazumi_> [ 2303.952784] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 11 in queue 2
<chipotle> is there another way to get php 5.3.x installed besides compiling from source?
<daftykins> kazumi_: /mnt/share definitely exists? so you made it?
<kazumi_> yep
<daftykins> ok lets try a command line test a sec
<daftykins> kazumi_: sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.1/buffalo-1/ /mnt/share -o iocharset=utf8,rw,credentials=/root/.smbpass
<daftykins> chipotle: because you're attempting to cheat it and bad things will happen :)
<kazumi_> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.1/buffalo-1/ /mnt/share -o iocharset=utf8,rw,credentials=/root/.smbpass
<kazumi_> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<kazumi_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<daftykins> 0o
<kazumi_> I will apologize to everyone, now I`ll paste the long tail answer
<chipotle> daftykins: is there any other way to get php 5.3.x on ubuntu 14.04 LTS without compiling via source?
<daftykins> chipotle: you could try and find someone's PPA that offers it - but that may not be safe unless you trust the source
<daftykins> !paste | kazumi_
<ubottu> kazumi_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chipotle> does dotdeb work on ubuntu or only debian?
<daftykins> .deb's are packages for debian and ubuntu, but mixing between is also a very bad idea
<wad> I'm using vanilla Ubuntu 13.10 64-bit desktop. Can I safely use the gnome-tweak-tool?
<kazumi_> obottu, nope, I will just paste one line and spare me the trouble. sorry
<kazumi_> dafykins, checking at the tail, the most interesting error is  Status code returned 0xc000000d NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
<kazumi_> and CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -22
<xangua> wad if you are using unity use unity tweak, gnome tweak is mostly to configure gnome shell but yes you can use it
<wad> ok, thanks
<daftykins> kazumi_: so your .smbpass definitely has two lines, "username=blah" and "password=blah" directly underneath it?
<kazumi_> can you remind me its folder? (sorry, laptop)
<daftykins> kazumi_: /root/
<wad> Hmm, the unity tweaker doesn't have any numeric keypad settings.
<Sirisian|Work> jhutchins, fine you win. I'm just going to use sftp. I got it working though. works flawlessly with samba, but requires a windows loopback and requires custom networking rules. It's just too much to maintain.
<kazumi_> datykins: confirmed
<wad> I'm trying to get the arrow keys on the numeric keypad, when num-lock is off, to behave exactly like the other arrow keys.
<HappyNewYear13> maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, ubuntu 14.04 is so slick :) do you think the same :) ¿?
<wad> Does that work for any of you guys?
<wad> It seems like Linux interprets the keypad arrows differently than the regular arrows.
<daftykins> kazumi_: silly question but just check you have smbfs installed via "sudo apt-get install smbfs"
<lvfjf> any question isn't foolish, foolish is not question
<wad> For example, in gedit, with the regular arrows, you can hold down CTRL-SHIFT then press right-arrow to select words.
<kazumi_> E: Package 'smbfs' has no installation candidate
<sdale67> What happened to Ubuntu Desktop minimal install?
<daftykins> hmm, ok didn't know it got removed/renamed
<kazumi_> However the following packages replace it:
<somsip> !minimal | sdale67
<kazumi_>   cifs-utils
<ubottu> sdale67: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> kazumi_: so just to confirm, how are you running smbclient that works perfectly?
<kazumi_> I will check that
<daftykins> kazumi_: ooh, do it again with cifs-utils then :)
<kazumi_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<kazumi_> =had it already
<sdale67> Is there a way to install Ubuntu Minimal without a wired connection?
<kazumi_> i remember checking smbclient yesterday with no hitch, but if you want we can try again
<kazumi_> could you kindly remind me the command?
<daftykins> kazumi_: well if you type "history | grep smbclient" you may well see your previous tries
<dotDeb> lol chipotle you mentioned me
<kazumi_> 	IPC$            IPC       IPC Service
<kazumi_> 	BUFFALO-1       Disk      BUFFALO HD-PCTU3 0001
<kazumi_> Domain=[xxx] OS=[NetBSD] Server=[hituji]
<kazumi_> i did smbclient -l again and that=s what it told me
<kazumi_> one thing: the router has two different services
<kazumi_> you can access its web configuration and its shared drives
<kazumi_> maybe that`s creating the problem? in that giving it the ip it goes to find the web interface instead of the ddrive?
<kazumi_> is there any way for smbclient to tell the exact ip of the drive, to be sure?
<daftykins> kazumi_: i thought you meant you connected and saw the files on the share
<kazumi_> i do
<kazumi_> i am actually using the share already
<kazumi_> but not as a mount
<daftykins> kazumi_: so something like "smbclient \\192.168.0.1\BUFFALO-1 -u <username>" ?
<kazumi_> smbclient \\\\192.168.0.1\\BUFFALO-1 -u kazumi
<kazumi_> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<kazumi_> uhm, i tried to put 0.2
<kazumi_> kazumi@laptop:~$ smbclient \\\\192.168.0.2\\BUFFALO-1 -u kazumi
<kazumi_> Domain=[xxx] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 4.1.6-Ubuntu]
<kazumi_> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<diabloWinks> could someone tell me if this code looks right I get an error message when I try and run the .sh file > http://bpaste.net/show/8ZBnL67LzjrXVDekVvHs/
<kazumi_> maybe i got it
<kazumi_> smbclient \\\\192.168.0.2\\ -u user
<kazumi_> went through
<daftykins> kazumi_: .2 ? :)
<diabloWinks> i have to reboot pc
<kazumi_> daftykins: while the router is definitely on 0.1, maybe the shared drive is on 0.2
<daftykins> kazumi_: check out the web admin for any info on how it handles sharing
<Arkkis> Hello, any idea why Ubuntu installer cannot see my second SSD? I have two identical SSD-drives but Ubuntu sees only one of them.
<kazumi_> ok, apperently it-s 192.168.0.2 port	54850
<kazumi_> can I specify a port for mount?
<daftykins> kazumi_: huzzah :D want to edit fstab and go straight for the goldmine then?
<daftykins> kazumi_: shouldn't be any need i don't think
<kazumi_> /192.168.0.2/ /mnt/share cifs user,credentials=/root/.smbpass
<kazumi_> double // at the beginning
<daftykins> i think you're still going to need //192.168.0.2/sharename
<daftykins> //192.168.0.2/BUFFALO-1 perhaps
<kazumi_> none
<kazumi_> kazumi@laptop:~$ sudo mount -a
<kazumi_> Retrying with upper case share name
<kazumi_> mount error(6): No such device or address
<kazumi_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> kazumi_: :( ok i'm afraid i have to call it a night now
<kazumi_> no problem, thanks for trying!
<daftykins> my pleasure - good luck :)
<ubuntuaddicted> all my /sbin/getty -8 38400 ttyX are just a black screen. I am running 13.10 with the Nvidia proprietary binary. I have already attempted to add vesafb to my grub file with no change. how can i get my tty sessions back>
<diabloWinks> could someone tell me if this code looks right I get an error message when I try and run the .sh file > http://bpaste.net/show/8ZBnL67LzjrXVDekVvHs/
<diabloWinks> should I replace the commands with something else?
#ubuntu 2014-04-29
<diabloWinks> mainly worried about lines 2 and 3
<guest_____> hello
<guest_____> I have a problem with libreoffice.
<cuddylier> Hi, does anyone know how to overwrite the default gateway?
<cuddylier> Command wise as I changed it in the /etc/network/interfaces but 'ip route' still shows the old one after restarting networking
<cuddylier> I've tried e.g. ip route add default via 192.169.69.5
<cuddylier> But it says it exists already
<antons> hey who installed NFDUMP/NFSEN before ?
<hneak1> is there a way to route only SOME traffic through a pptp vpn?
<antons> PBR
<antons> what router you got
<ProfessorKaos64> I'm getting a gray screen when using tightvnc to ubuntu
<hasek79> everytime i go to use the HUD and try to search for something that starts with "w" it closes?
<Guest39362> Im having some display problems since upgrading to 14.04, and havent been able to find anything online. When I open kmix now it opens on my second monitor (which doesnt have the taskbar on it at all) and now when i fullsize videos they show on the second monitor, not the first.
<Guest39362> Anyone know any way to fix these issues?
<hasek79> how do i fix that?
<jamesd> hasek79: is your ctrl key stuck
<hasek79> no
<hasek79> would different wallpapers have anything to do with it?
<jamesd> no
<hasek79> i have 3 workspaces enabled and i just enabled wallpaper in compiz
<jamesd> unless its really really ugly
<GJPMiningco> Hey all
<GJPMiningco> I need some help
<GJPMiningco> I need to setup a Connection to my Dedicated server so that i can Connect to the Systems that have a Private IP connected to my Dedicated server
<koell> Hi, I just tried to install apache2 and getting the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7356279/
<mgolisch> koell: did you update your package index?
<Seven_Six_Two> koell, always do "sudo apt-get update" before installing or upgrading.
<Seven_Six_Two> GJPMiningco, you're looking for a VPN or possibly SSH
<GJPMiningco> VPN
<GJPMiningco> I need some help setting it up
<Seven_Six_Two> GJPMiningco, you'll probably want to look at OpenVPN package. The configuration will require a bit of reading.
<Seven_Six_Two> GJPMiningco, we're here if you run in to trouble.
<archiflex> hello there! i need some support audience. first off im not used to IRC so i have no clue about connecting to a network/channel (server?). using XChat. Need to find to #kali-linux at Freenode network. Appreciate your help mates! blessings :)
<rww> archiflex: /join #kali-linux
<archiflex> *thumb up*
<sta7ic> archiflex: /join #kali-linux
<ankesh> hi.. can someone please help me with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/456626/ubuntu-12-04-keeps-booting-to-tty1
<sta7ic> clear
<loa> i have sound glitchering problems sometimes.
<loa> i have ubuntu 13.10
<loa> very often it is after palying games
<loa> i play from native steam and sometimes use wine
<loa> have someone faced with such problems?
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<|JZ|> hey
<|JZ|> i am having a issue with Samba on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> |JZ|: best way is to ask your specific issue in channel mate
<|JZ|> okay
<|JZ|> so i have ubuntu 14.04 with a windows xp guest machine .. i see the samba server in windows .. when it asks me to enter user name and pw .. i enter it but it doesnt let me log into the network drive
<d1323> I want to try proprietary nvidia drivers ,but I am not sure which one to get?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<html> !openstack | html
<d1323> i have ubuntu 14.04 and Nvidia GeForce 7900 GT/GTO card
<mgolisch> you did create credentials using smbpasswd?
<|JZ|> mgolisch, all i did was right click folder and create the share via natilus
<LucasTT> which ports do i need to open to allow IRC?
<|JZ|> it worked before on 13.10 but not working on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> d1323: did you check software sources/last tab additional drivers?
<Toph> LucasTT,,, i use 6667
<mgolisch> hm id suspect that youd still need to enable your user using smbpasswd
<LucasTT> what kind of port is it?
<LucasTT> tcp?
<LucasTT> and should i allow in and out?
<mgolisch> but yeah no idea never used the usershare feature
<lotuspsychje> LucasTT: are you trying to setup firewall or router?
<LucasTT> firewall
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | LucasTT
<ubottu> LucasTT: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<LucasTT> i'm using gufw
<LucasTT> ufw's gui
<LucasTT> i just want to be able to use irc
<LucasTT> because i changed my firewall a few hours ago
<LucasTT> and now that i'm trying to use irc i can't
<LucasTT> i'm on webchat right now
<lvfjf> did you try irssi?
<LucasTT> no, i'm using x chat
<lvfjf> maybe the problem is your cliente
<LucasTT> hm, let me try with a different one
<lvfjf> sudo apt-get install irssi
<lvfjf>  /server irc.freenode.net
<lvfjf>  /j #ubuntu
<LucasTT> i can't connect to irc with irssi too
<GJPMiningco> I need to setup a Connection to my Dedicated server so that i can Connect to the Systems that have a Private IP connected to my Dedicated server
<GJPMiningco> I need some help setting it up
<GJPMiningco> anyone know any Gui Based Open VPN servers
<lotuspsychje> LucasTT: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252021/irc-service-and-ufw-firewall-rules
<Flipo_> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14 on a 4 year old netbook.  Wifi works great in livecd mode but when I install it on the harddisk it won't connect, anyone knows what could cause this ?
<xar-> no clue, you've provided very little real information. :\
<Beldar> Flipo_, Run lspci in the terminal and identify the wifi hardware to the channel.
<xar-> Flipo_, Beldar; `lspci -k`
<xar-> you want the kernel driver, specifically.
<kingyy> Hi there, after upgrade to Trusty, I am getting error from some python programs which use PyGtk... ImportError: No module named 'gi._gi'. What could be the problem ?
<Flipo_> xar-, Beldar : thanks will try
<|JZ|> fuck samba !@!!!@!@#$!
<lotuspsychje> !language | |JZ|
<ubottu> |JZ|: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<|JZ|> sorry !
<Flipo_> Beldar, xar- :  BCM4313
<|JZ|> i totally broke samba
<Beldar> !broadcom | Flipo_
<ubottu> Flipo_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> Flipo_: did you install trusty with network connection?
<xar-> 1992 called, they want their protocol back |JZ|
<Flipo_> lotuspsychje: I installed from a usb key
<GJPMiningco> I need to setup a Connection to my Dedicated server so that i can Connect to the Systems that have a Private IP connected to my Dedicated server
<GJPMiningco> anyone know any Gui Based Open VPN servers
<lotuspsychje> Flipo_: did you installed with wifi or cable connected and install updates during setup?
<xar-> GJPMiningco: you can't use SSH2 because?
<Flipo_> lotuspsychje: I installed with wifi, the connection drops during the installation (I assume it switches drivers) and from then on I can't connect
<lotuspsychje> GJPMiningco: i tested 'mullvad' in the past for ubuntu, a swedish online vpn
<lotuspsychje> Flipo_: follow the link Beldar provided to you
<Flipo_> thanks, reading now
<GJPMiningco> Xar, I never used ssh2, No clue how to use ssh2
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | GJPMiningco
<ubottu> GJPMiningco: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<hafiz> how i install news driver intel linux fot ubuntu 14.04....????
<xar-> GJPMiningco: chances are you talk to your remote dedicated server over SSH.
<xar-> also chances are the only way to install a vpn solution on your dedicated server would be via SSH, unless you have some out-of-band remote solution setup.
<GJPMiningco> I have TeamViewer setup now
<GJPMiningco> on the dedicated
<wallen> hello?
<wallen> someone?
<mickster04> kia ora
<bollullera> hello!
<gabe> hi I was wondering how I would be able to make the whisker menu launch by the using onl y the super key
<gabe> Hello
<xar-> teamviewer on a server, sigh -_-
<mickster04> gabe, maybe there is a .whisker folder in your home directory (you would have to turn on hidden folder view to see it, in nautlius ctrl+h)
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is such a nice distro
<gabe> I like Voyager os is too
<wallen_> any chinese?my poor english level!
<mickster04> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<mickster04> nope
<mickster04> !chinese
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mickster04> :D
<wallen_> thanks
<wallen_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<mickster04> minus the space in front :)
<gabe> there isn't a .whisker folder in the home directory
<mickster04> gabe: not sure... are there whisker settings somewhere in the menu?
<gabe> checking....
<mickster04> gabe: you'll probably have to look for the help on their website, rather than here, we support ubuntu, not really individual applications
<gabe> this distro is based on xubuntu
<gabe> Voyager os
<k1l_> gabe: press ctrl+h for hidden files. but for more support please ask the voyager guys
<gabe> ok thanks
<lathiat> Hi Folks, is anyone aware of a system for managing and tracking custom builds of Debian Packages, i.e. I wish to maintain a delta to an Ubuntu upstream package, it will alert me when a new version is out, and possibly even try to auto update the package.. or otherwise generally maintaining a fleet of custom packages. (besides the basic reprepros, etc)
<havok> Can someone help me!
<havok> Having audio issues with Xubuntu 14.04 through HDMI. A ton of static and echoing. Any ideas?
<mickster04> !help | havok
<ubottu> havok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mickster04> havok:
<mickster04> havok: what application
<havok> mickster04 its just the audio itself not just one application.
<GJPMiningco> can anyone help me locate and install a Gui Based VPN Server for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<xar-> GJPMiningco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<mickster04> !server | GJPMiningco
<ubottu> GJPMiningco: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mickster04> havok: ok, not sure then :s
<spearson> two questions. 1. how can I turn my machine into a wifi hotspot so other computer can connect to it. 2. can I access my OS X partition in ubuntu without turning off Journaling
<spearson> If I can do both, I'll consider using ubuntu as my primary os :)
<punkmexic> hello i have the brand new ubuntu on my asus laptop and I cant LISTEN AUDIO via hdmi please help me
<mickster04> !hdmi
<C6R> Hey guys, need some help. Computer will be HP Pavillion zv6000 . I'm not sure that the computer itself has a built in WLAN card. I got the junk computer from a friend and it came with what looks like a usb WLAN plugged in. lspci shows [14e4:4320]. wireless.kernel.org is showing alternative rndis_wlan. I just installed 14.04 and it isn't showing an option for wlan at all. Currently im bridged laptop to laptop for internet. Can you guys/gals h
<C6R> elp me solve this problem?
<mickster04> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<spearson> can anyone help me?
<C6R> don't ask to ask
<mickster04> spearson: http://www.howtogeek.com/116409/how-to-turn-your-ubuntu-laptop-into-a-wireless-access-point/
<mickster04> spearson: see how usuable that is
<mickster04> spearson: access is easy, read write is not
<mickster04> spearson: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10387352/accessing-osx-files-and-folders-from-ubuntu-12-04
<C6R> mickster you got any suggestions for my question?
<alkber>  hi, in the output of 'dmidecode" DMI type 16, what does  maximum capacity means ? does it mean i can i only install so much of physical ram
<mickster04> C6R: theres a chance the usb device is too old
<django> how do i turn off nvidia graphics card
<C6R> mickster04: 14e4:4320 (USB)
<C6R> 	
<C6R> no (USB device)
<C6R> 	
<C6R> BCM4320
<C6R> 	
<unopaste> C6R you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mickster04> alkber: yes
<django> does this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94731/how-do-i-turn-off-nvidia-high-performance-mode work?
<mickster04> !nvidia | django
<ubottu> django: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<django> I have 12.04
<mickster04> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<django> mickster04, i just want to use my intel one not the nvidia
<mickster04> django: like this? https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FHybridGraphics&ei=fRlfU6yZFNTI2wXfkYGABg&usg=AFQjCNEBTB08jzM_P5nwPoY93uOETd0Iuw&sig2=G1NUI5BiYi3PSCe_3PuDKQ&bvm=bv.65397613,d.b2I
<mickster04> ah
<mickster04> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<hpa620n> @ben64 is ben awake?
<mickster04> better
<spearson> mickster04: thanks. I can browse but when I try to open my music folder form OS X, it says access denied. is it cause I'm trying to write to it or would I have to turn off Journaling on OS X which I
<spearson> *I'm not too keen on doing.
<mickster04> spearson: do it as sudo perhaps :p
<mickster04> 'gksu nautlius' from terminal
<spearson> Thanks though for clarifying. Access my OS X volume or music folder via sudo in ubuntu?
<spearson> I've tried the hotspot method and it doesn't seem to work. I guess it's unstable. hmmm
<spearson> I meant unusable*
<django> why is this so complicated?
<django> I just want to OFF nvidia
<spearson> mickster04: you mean access my os x music via sudo in ubuntu?
<mickster04> spearson: just open nautilus with gksu (sudo) and it should have permission to open the music folder
<spearson> mickster04: what's the full command? sudo gksu nautilus?
<ratmav> is there a way to remove the "Ubuntu Desktop" text from the top menubar in Unity?
<spearson> mickster04: so a hotspot in ubuntu is unsuable  and is not 100% right?
<spearson> Just want to clarify
<Theory``> Okay, so I made a Ubuntu bootable flash drive a few weeks back, now I would like to make this flash drive not bootable anymore, how is that done?
<mickster04> spearson: just gksu nautlius
<spearson> Ok
<mickster04> spearson: no idea, i assume it must be unusable for now
<mickster04> Theory``: stick it into a booted machine and format it
<spearson> mickster04: Thanks, I'll leave the hotspot question on the back burner now
<Theory``> mickster04, ok
<spearson> mickster04: I ran gksu nautlius and it asked for my user password in a new window but I try opening my music folder on my OS X volume I still get the error. isn't there supposed to be a open as administrator option when I right click or double tap the trackpad for the folder
<mickster04> spearson: sudo is administrator
<spearson> http://mylinuxbook.com/nautilus-gksu/
<spearson> mickster04: right but after entering the command into terminal, shouldn't I get an option to open  as administrator? see http://mylinuxbook.com/nautilus-gksu/
<mickster04> spearson: yeah, what you did (gksu) is basically running nautlius as sudo, but gksu is used for graphical progrtams
<energizer> Can I get some help upgrading to trusty? I have "could not calculate the upgrade."
<mickster04> so that drop down does the same thing without the shortcut
<spearson> mickster04: oh but not for accessing my music folder?
<mickster04> spearson: it should have allowed you to access the music folder
<mickster04> I recommend you make a folder in osxand make it shareable, then go back into ubuntu, you should be able to access it
<spearson> mickster04: It says This location could not be displayed. You do not permission necessary to view the contents of 'Music'
<spearson> mickster04: I could do that
<mickster04> spearson: yeah, boot into osx move the music to a new folder with efwer permission restrictions
<spearson> mickster04: just seeing what my different options are. thanks for your help :P
<linuxuz3r> anyone here familiar with amazon instant video
<stork91> Odd request. The other day Steffg linked an article/post about how GTK and GNOME were working together to try to break things for other distros.
<stork91> specifically Ubuntu
<stork91> anyone have a link to that?
<stork91> I forgot to bookmark
<thenoobdude> Has anyone ever read of Audie Murphy?
<thenoobdude> the most decorated infantryman in the history of WWII
<stork91> nvm
<stork91> found it
<Ben64> thenoobdude: not on topic here
<stork91> thanks
<stork91> http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/
<thenoobdude> sorry Ben64 got in a social argument about who was the best ever....Mr Murphy was
<Beldar> mmmm hearsay
<thenoobdude> I have some questions about the darkweb if anyone has any advice...
<thenoobdude> Tor browser stuff
<spearson> Question, after upgrading to 14.04 now when I restart my mac I get a folder with a question mark before the boot loader. I use REFInd
<dro> how to set up a irc bouncer?
<dro>  ?
<spearson> ??
<dro> how to set up a irc bouncer?
<dro> spearson ?
<spearson> Question, after upgrading to 14.04 now when I restart my mac I get a folder with a question mark before the boot loader. I use REFInd
<magicflakes> When you subclass a MPTTModel can you automatically get the tree manager?
<spearson> can someone help?
<Ben64> !patience | spearson
<ubottu> spearson: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spearson> Question, after upgrading to 14.04 now when I restart my mac I get a folder with a question mark before the boot loader. I use REFInd
<spearson> Right after that it goes to the boot loader so i'm not too concerned but seeing if there is a fix
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> when are we going to get firefox 29 on ubuntu
<spearson> Question, after upgrading to 14.04 now when I restart my mac I get a folder with a question mark before the boot loader. I use REFInd.
<spearson> Right after that it goes to the boot loader so i'm not too concerned but seeing if there is a fix
<Beldar> mozzarella, when it's not a beta and released.
<mozzarella> that's already the case
<rww> mozilla.org seems to think otherwise?
<Beldar> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/beta/
<_root_> hello
<_root_> what is buffer in VIM
<dw1> spearson: cool the upgrade ran
<onorua> Hi, does someone run systemd on ubuntu already?
<spearson> dw1: ya
<BlinkyBill> my install doesn't contain dhclient.  What package do I need to install to get it?  apt-get install dhclient doens't work
<spearson> dw1: believe I chose a server closer to home and it worked :)
<lathiat> BlinkyBill: isc-dhcp-client
<dw1> spearson: nice, that server definitely seemed messed up
<BlinkyBill> great, thanks lathiat
<dw1> spearson: you win the award for the worst upgrade experience
<spearson> dw1: I will kindly accept that award :P
<dw1> spearson: grats.
<spearson> dw1: accepts
<spearson> dw1: did you upgrade to 14.04 yet?
<dw1> spearson: yeah, i did it on 2 comps, one from 12.04 and one from 13.10, before official release
<spearson> also I think I answered my own question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767677
<spearson> dw1: and no issues?
<spearson> I believe I just have to sync the partitions.
<mashu> when downloading files, what is the difference between rpm and deb?
<dw1> spearson: a few error messages but nothing critical - seems fine.  just had to reinstall graphic driver on one
<spearson> hmm
<spearson> I guess I get the award for the worst upgrade experience lol
<dw1> yep
<dw1> mashu: two different package systems
<dw1> mashu: for ubuntu you need .deb
<BlinkyBill> lathiat, got dhclient installed, but the machine is now responding to both the previous static ip and the new dhcp assigned ip.  how do I remove the static address?
<dw1> mashu: they're similar, but for different systems
<mashu> mashu, by package systems you mean ... two different ways packages are managed and installed?
<spearson> dw1: thanks so much for your help yesterday and the instructions were easy to follow. I'm going to get to bed now as I lost sleep over this the past few days
<dw1> mashu: yeah
<dw1> spearson: happy to help. nite
<mashu> dw1, Thanks.
<mashu> When setting up printers, how do you know what the device URI is?
<mashu> 0: ipp14
<mashu> 1: http
<mashu> 2: socket
<mashu> 3: lpd
<mashu> 4: https
<mashu> 5: ipps
<unopaste> mashu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mashu> When setting up printers, how do you know what the device URI is?
<madvirus420> I have a pendrive which has become "read-only". chmod returns "Read-only file system". lsattr returns "Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags". Pastebin of ls -l, chmod, lsattr and chattr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7357105/
<mashu> I get these options ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7357101/
<mashu> When setting up printers, how do you know what the device URI is?
<mashu> I get these options ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7357101/
<madara> does anyone here do c++?
<queazy> I'm a total beginner at Xubuntu, what is a "prefix"?   At http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30246 it says to "Create a fresh Wildstar prefix with WINEARCH=win32 by typing "WINEPREFIX=~/prefix/wildstar/ WINEARCH=win32 winecfg". Please edit to suit your own folder structure."
<queazy> ...but I'm such a beginner I don't know what my own folder structure is.
<skaag> after upgrading to 14.04 I can no longer boot my ubuntu from the NTFS partition it was on...
<skaag> it was installed in dual boot, where the ubuntu files are stored under the existing windows partition
<skaag> any way to fix this?
<ratmav> how do i move the minmize/maximize/close buttons back to the right?
<ratmav> on 14.04?
<haobug> queazy: Xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE pre-installed and set to default desktop environment. prefix is the base folder in common. for wine please give playonlinux a chance or purchase the commercial Crossover, who is the biggest backer of wine project.
<daslicht> hi
<daslicht> my vps control panels says that i am using 63 % of diskspace
<vdmo_> hi
<daslicht> how do i find out where this space is been used using the terminal?
<daslicht> https://gist.github.com/daslicht/b30e8eaf30e60dc98259
<phasip> I want to downgrade from libc6 2.17 to libc6 2.15, but I don't have the 2.15 installer, can I take it from another ubuntu version? currently running saucy
<owh> phasip: Downgrading is not a trivial process and doing it with libc is even more hazardous. Any reason you want to downgrade from the supplied version?
<phasip> I want to install steam-launcher =/
<phasip> And it says: steam-launcher: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15) but 2.17-93ubuntu4 is to be installed
<owh> phasip: >= means greater than or equal to. The one that is there qualifies. It means you cannot use 2.14
<k1l_> that is 2.15 or more
<phasip> So why do I get that error?
<k1l_> what ubuntu is that exactly?
<phasip> 13.10 xubuntu
<owh> phasip: I'd start with making sure everything is updated, the package list, the currently installed packages and then I'd try again.
<holstein> phasip: i think steam officially supports 12.04.. you should consider asking them for support. make sure you are up to date with upgrades and that your system isnt broken
<k1l_> yep.
<phasip> Allright, thanks guys
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<phasip> Awesome!
<neonpinkcrayon> Where exactly is the 32bit ubuntu server stuff?
<owh> neonpinkcrayon: What particular "stuff" are you referring to?
<neonpinkcrayon> owh: .iso
<neonpinkcrayon> Seriously, not 32-bit .isos unless I wanna torrent?
<owh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<owh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-server-i386.iso
<neonpinkcrayon> "trusty"?
<rvdv> 14.04 ,,, so yes
<neonpinkcrayon> Just curious how you found the .iso.
<neonpinkcrayon> owh: Thanks, shopping time.
<rvdv> go to releases.ubuntu.com ... and look around there
<neonpinkcrayon> Yeah, I found some i386 .iso, but... was like... "Is that it", was reading the stuff up top... no i386.
<neonpinkcrayon> rvdv: Looks good, thanks.
<YuMPiNYoN> Hello :)
<wheatthin> so trusty is still in development? I'm using it, but some stuff still says 13.10
<wheatthin> from a 12.04 upgrade
<owh> wheatthin: What "stuff"?
 * owh wonders if there is a stuff factoid.
<owh> !stuff
<pietro10> [01:50] <wheatthin> so trusty is still in development? I'm using it, but some stuff still says 13.10
<pietro10> known bug
<pietro10> they're working on it
<pietro10> also I forgot I was here
<pietro10> what quesiton did I have before
<pietro10> oh
<pietro10> Hi. Here's a weird issue that happens on kubuntu 14.10, and also happens on ubuntu gnome 14.10: package devhelp: the left navigation pane is scrolled horizontally to the right and I can't get it ligned up properly again. Has anyone else noticed this? I tried asking the GTK+ channel but they haven,t so I thought I'd try here. Thanks.
<pietro10> (though I can ask again tomorrow)
<abhvym> !ops | nadia-f27 posting porn messages in my pm
<ubottu> nadia-f27 posting porn messages in my pm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<daslicht> !ops | nadia-f27 spaming around
<ubottu> nadia-f27 spaming around: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<rookie211> Which works smoothest? The new unity or KDE 4.12?
<rookie211> I'm asking with regards to appearance and performance
<owh> rookie211: That is likely to depend entirely on the hardware you're using and the workload you're attempting to push through. An under spec. machine will always lack performance. Most modern hardware spends most of its life idling.
<rookie211> Okay...I've been using unity for the past 2 years...got decent hardware
<rookie211> Laptop is a first gen i3, 4 gigs of ram
<rookie211> Problem is I found gnome to be a bit laggy
<rookie211> KDE was better than unity
<rookie211> Hence was asking
<knight`> doing apt-get remove|purge <TAB> and dpkg -L <TAB> produce garbage text '^[[m^[[K^[[m^[[K'. what's happening here?
<ExcaliburX> hey guys
<abhvym> knight`, what is TAB?
<owh> abhvym: Hitting the TAB key.
<knight`> abhvym: the completion key
<maxx--> hello, I am a complete newbie and I am trying to figure out how to search for a package with apt-get. I have read its man page but I dont see option for searching
<abhvym> knight`, instead of tab can you give the actual command you used? the text which tab completes?
<owh> maxx--: apt-cache search
<maxx--> ah ok thanks
<abhvym> knight`, are you using awesome? which terminal you are using?
<ExcaliburX> Can you guys help me? I'm a poor guy and I need some money to build a new PC. If anyone can donate some money or has old parts that could really help.
<abhvym> ??
<knight`> abhvym: i'm using unity and gnome-terminal
<abhvym> knight`, try doing this in terminator. sudo apt-get install terminator. see if you get same error
<knight`> abhvym: sudo apt-get remove qbit<TAB>^[[m^[[K^[[m^[[Ktorrent is an example
<abhvym> knight`, try doing this in terminator. sudo apt-get install terminator. see if you get same error
<owh> knight`: Have a read of this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86375/apt-get-autocomplete
<ExcaliburX> can anyone help?
<knight`> abhvym: i've tried in linux console and xterm too
<owh> abhvym: I think the bash auto complete is borked. Not a function of the terminal.
<maxx--> background on my X (compiz + unity, 3d cube on) looks messed up after going to terminal and back.. any way to fix it without logging out? windows look fine
<abhvym> knight`, no idea then.
<owh> maxx--: Are you running a terminal program, or switching to the tty?
<dw1> ExcaliburX: do you have a ubuntu support issue?
<dw1> ExcaliburX: see topic :)
<ExcaliburX> I can help others with ubuntu. I need a new computer and don't have money.
<maxx--> owh: switched to tty I guess? (ctrl+alt+f1)
<owh> maxx--: No need to do that, just open up a terminal.
<owh> maxx--: That is, launch one.
<owh> maxx--: Switching to a tty is like using a big hammer.
<maxx--> owh: is it normal that switching to tty messes up some graphics?
<ExcaliburX> Does anyone have spare parts?
<owh> maxx--: I see it often. It's a pretty complex operation. If you rotate the cube, does it get fixed?
<maxx--> owh: no. windows are fine, but not the desktop background
<owh> ExcaliburX: Seeking donations in the style you're doing is not good form. You're much more likely to achieve success in your local community. Currently you're using hardware to talk to us, so you're not without any. Please use this channel for Ubuntu technical support questions.
<fishcooker> i have now total i have 3 interfaces; wlan0 and br0; wlan1(AP hostapd)+eth1...wlan0(192.168.2.101)is client of AP(192.168.2.1; internet gateway)... dhcp on br0(192.168.1.254) will create subnet 192.168.1.0/24.. how to enable internet connection to the client of this subnet?
<jellow> !ot | ExcaliburX
<ubottu> ExcaliburX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<owh> rookie211: I cannot answer that question. If it was laggy before, my experience is that its unlikely to improve with newer versions without upgrading your hardware. Note that this is a general comment. On occasion improvements do come through ;-)
<fishcooker> i have now total i have 3 interfaces; wlan0 and br0; wlan1(AP hostapd)+eth1...wlan0(192.168.2.101)is client of AP(192.168.2.1; internet gateway)... dhcp on br0(192.168.1.254) will create subnet 192.168.1.0/24.. how to enable internet connection to the client of this subnet?
<rookie211> owh: gnome looks amazing though...complete eye candy...
<rookie211> Gonna change my laptop anyways...dell sucks
<owh> fishcooker: I do not know what you're attempting to ask.
<WiredSlash> rookie211, exactly
<WiredSlash> rookie211, get acer laptop
<rookie211> How are the reviews?
<WiredSlash> rookie211, acer with ubuntu 14.04 the best
<rookie211> U personally use Acer?
<rookie211> Model?
<WiredSlash> rookie211, yes
 * owh uses a virtual machine and doesn't care what hardware is running underneath.
<WiredSlash> rookie211, mine is old model though , Acer Aspire 4736z
<knight`> owh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86375/apt-get-autocomplete is about whole completion feature of bash but i have have problem with completion of apt-get and dpkg programs
<rookie211> I'm wanting to buy a 13 inch now
<fishcooker> how to enable internet to client of hostapd on wlan1, owh?
<WiredSlash> rookie211, but acer is ultra cool and slim laptops
<rookie211> Enough of heating problems and big screens
<owh> knight`: Yes, but it uses the same mechanism IIRC.
<nf7> I have a really beefy Mac that I would love to put Ubuntu on, but I can't seem to boot the installer via USB. I follow the guide for Mac formatting http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx with a Ubuntu+Mac iso, and it just doesn't appear as an option when I hold the boot selection key. But the USB will work for a regular laptop (like a thinkpad)
<rookie211> U have any new Acer model in mind? One that I could look into?
<WiredSlash> rookie211, my laptop is 5 years old now , no problems till now.. working cool as ice :P
<owh> nf7: Install VMware Fustion, build a machine inside that ;-)
<rookie211> That's a boon! Should see my inspiron 15r
<WiredSlash> rookie211, I guess latest aspire systems are very good
<rookie211> Starts heating up to ignition temperatures in 40 mins
<owh> fishcooker: Are you talking about setting up the machine as a gateway?
<WiredSlash> rookie211, Never buy DELL or HP !! They will burn you down :(
<rookie211> WiredSlash: yea....torturous...won't ever buy a dell
<WiredSlash> rookie211, best laptop brands are Acer and Lenevo :P
<nf7> owh: Why would I want the terrible performance of a virtual machine? I'm trying to take advantage of the hardware
<rookie211> The dell Ubuntu edition is a looker though
<Scare_Crow> i only use hp for scanners and printers they have good linux drivers
<rookie211> WiredSlash: lenovo ftw! :-)
<nf7> owh: Sorry I didn't mean to come off as a prick, but that's not what I'm looking to do
<knight`> owh: re-installing won't solve my problem because its haunting me since 13.10 and it persists in clean installed 14.04 too
<PolishPicker> like i said hp is good for linux as they have a good driveres
<PolishPicker> drivers
<owh> nf7: It's cool. I didn't read it like that. I have used that since 2009. No performance issues. Lots of benefits, snapshots, backups, look-and-see backups, etc. I've not attempted a USB boot. Got a CD?
<PolishPicker> but if i had to spend money i buy system76
<owh> knight`: Look further. There are missing files according to the answers there. I tested locally here and it works as expected.
<nf7> owh: What is the other os you use, OSX/Windows?
<owh> nf7: OS X is the host.
<PolishPicker> damn i quit using windows 4 years ago
<WiredSlash> i quit, but started using it again
<owh> knight`: Look at the /etc/skel comment.
<knight`> owh: i have just checked that. funny thing is that the guest account doesn't have this problem at all
<nf7> owh: Cool. I find that Windows 8.1 runs a lot better inside a virtual machine with OSX as the host. Ubuntu was really slow for me when I tried it in a VM.
<owh> knight`: That's a sure sign you borked something in the account ;-)
<PolishPicker> WiredSlash i just cannot stand the interface plus i cannot tweak my hardware the way i want to
<owh> nf7: You need to turn on the Direct X stuff on the VM and you need to install the guest tools. I tend to use the open source ones, rather than the complex stuff supplied by VMware.
<llutz> knight`: "grep compl ~/.bashrc" "ls -l ~/.bashrc"
<fishcooker> yes owh
<knight`> llutz: completion is enabled properly
<owh> knight`: When did you last edit .bashrc?
<nf7> owh: Yeah I installed the open source ones as well. This was inside of Virtual Box
<owh> nf7: What was slow?
<knight`> owh: it's been quite a while since i added some aliases and env vars
<owh> fishcooker: Which instructions are you following to set-up your gateway?
<owh> knight`: Perhaps you made a typo. It's a bash script snippet. Have a look to see how it compares to the one in the guest account. Perhaps there will be a Doh! moment ;-)
<fishcooker> #ip route add...i think
<vincent> 下载 44.2 kB，耗时 2秒 (20.8 kB/s)
<vincent> (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 288504 个文件和目录。)
<vincent> Preparing to unpack .../gnome-settings-daemon-schemas_3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11_all.deb ...
<vincent> Unpacking gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11) ...
<vincent> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-settings-daemon-schemas_3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11_all.deb (--unpack):
<vincent>  正试图覆盖 /usr/share/GConf/gsettings/gnome-settings-daemon.convert，它同时被包含于软件包 gnome-settings-daemon 3.10.2-0ubuntu1~saucy1
<unopaste> vincent you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest8493> Processing triggers for gconf2 (3.2.6-0ubuntu2) ...
<Guest8493> 在处理时有错误发生：
<Guest8493>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-settings-daemon-schemas_3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<Guest8493> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<knight`> owh: i'll see
<owh> fishcooker: That's a command, not a set of instructions.
<Guest8493> new soft ware can not be install and apt-get install -f fuilre
<WiredSlash> hello guys !!!
<WiredSlash> anyone using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<hucksy> hi, yes
<owh> Guest8493: Did you update your cache before you started installing things?
<Guest8493> compiz-gnome : 依赖: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (>= 3.4.2-0ubuntu9) 但是它还没有被安装
<Guest8493>  unity-settings-daemon : 依赖: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (>= 3.8) 但是它还没有被安装
<Guest8493>                          依赖: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (< 3.10) 但是它还没有被安装
<llutz> !paste| Guest8493
<ubottu> Guest8493: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest8493> compiz-gnome : 依赖: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (>= 3.4.2-0ubuntu9) 但是它还没有被安装
<Guest8493>  unity-settings-daemon : 依赖: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (>= 3.8) 但是它还没有被安装
<Guest8493>                          依赖: gnome-settings-daemon-schemas (< 3.10) 但是它还没有被安装
<PolishPicker> ubuntu has the tendency to crash after couple of updates of the kernel
<owh> PolishPicker: Sure, if you update the kernel and don't reboot.
<Guest8493> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7357603/
<PolishPicker> i do reboot after all my updates
<owh> PolishPicker: That's like changing the running motor in a car and hoping that it's still connected to the gearbox.
<WiredSlash> any reviews on Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Guest8493> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7357603/
<Guest8493> need help
<PolishPicker> i run the recommended updates ubuntu is the only distro that crashes after couple kernel updates
<owh> Guest8493: What happened before apt-get install -f ?
<dw1> PolishPicker: havent had a problem on a couple machines.. maybe picky hardware
<rookie211> WiredSlash:  just got it 3-4 days back...I mainly use it for java development
<llutz> !cn | Guest8493
<ubottu> Guest8493: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rookie211> No problems whatsoever
<Guest8493> 在处理时有错误发生：
<Guest8493>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-settings-daemon-schemas_3.8.6.1-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<Guest8493> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest8493> vincent@vincent-K53SC:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove
<WiredSlash> rookie211, are you using it in your laptop or desktop ?
<PolishPicker> i like ubuntu don't take me wrong i just use either mint or atm zorin 8
<nf7> exit()
<rookie211> Stable and unity is decent as usual
<rookie211> Laptop
<dw1> PolishPicker: so you just came to complain :)
<rookie211> Unfortunately win on desktop
<rookie211> Because of unity engine
<PolishPicker> nope not at all i am here to see fixes for bugs thats all
<dw1> PolishPicker: well if you post your crash info maybe you can get help and explain and fix it
<PolishPicker> i am big supporter of ubuntu because i want to see it on phones and tv's!
<Guest8493> thanks for u help
<rookie211> PolishPicker: would love the Ubuntu phone!
<PolishPicker> me 2
<owh> Any chance you can move this chatter to offtopic?
<PolishPicker> i love the interface i am not a big ios interface user (i have itouch) and i won't even go near windows phone yea just show me the channel
<Zta> In 14.04, how do I enable desktops FROM THE COMMAND LINE? I've searched the trees in dconf-editor and couldn't find anything to feed gsettings.
<Ben64> what do you mean "enable desktops"
<WiredSlash> rookie211, Do you have seperate keyboard and mouse when you use your laptop ? Or just use the laptop keyboard and touchpad ?
<xangua> Zta do you mean workplaces
<Zta> Ben64, xangua: Yes, I mean workspaces.
<xangua> Zta go to Appearence window > Behavior > Enable workplaces
<Zta> xangua: Close, but no.  Read my question again.
<robotdevil> anyone know where the petitboot (otheros.bld) is for booting 7.04 on ps3
<Ben64> robotdevil: 7.04 is long since unsupported, we can't help you here
<Ben64> Zta: why must it be command line?
<Zta> Ben64: Because I'd like to have all my preferences in a script that I can just apply after a clean installation.
<Zta> Ben64: ...instead of hours of fiddeling in all sorts of tweak tools and what not.
<robotdevil> Ben64: :'-(
<bigred1> Zta: cant you use the gsettings command?
<owh> robotdevil: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Zta> bigred1: I'd like to. Do you know the key for enabling workspaces?
<bigred1> Zta: Try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-i-turn-on-workspaces-why-do-i-only-have-one-workspace-since-13-04
<madara> how come my tar xjvc isnt working?
<llutz> madara: either x or c not both
<madara> i want to extract
<madara> whats the difference?
<llutz> madara: man tar
<Zta> bigred1: Tried it, doesn't work.  That option if for altering the size and dimensions of the virtual desktops, not enabling them.
<llutz> madara: tar xf foo.tar.bz2
<madara> lol create vs extract
<madara> wtf was i thinking
<zanzacar> I am trying to see if my microphone is working. I didn't see anything about microphone or input. That being said can anyone help me out. http://pastebin.com/UyxvQasn
<bigred15> Zta: Yeah, there's a comment on 14.04 where you also have to set the vsize and run the command twice
<Zta> bigred15: what?  Let me read again...
<rookie211> WiredSlash: I use the laptop keyboard and a wireless mouse
<bigred15> Zta: Under the response, some bloke called Tony gave a reply regarding 14.04 and what he needed to do to get it to work.
<WiredSlash> isnt laptop keyboard very delicate for work use ? rookie211
<Zta> bigred15: Thanks for helping me use my eyes ;)
<Zta> argh, I also need to disable graphics for smileys in pidgin I see ... (=
<bigred15> no worries.
<madara> how long does it take to tar something?
<madara> its taking forever...
<owh> madara: That depends on what you're tarring and onto what you're putting it.
<rookie211> WiredSlash: nope....
<Daleus> depends on the size and complication of files as well.
<ESphynx> Hey guys, it seems twm doesn't start anymore, I get a hang?
<ESphynx> oh wait silly me lol
<ESphynx> it keeps the background on lol
<ESphynx> that is sort of confusing from earlier :P
<joepack411> where can i find out how to configure an ubuntu server to allow remote access from other computers with out need of ethernet and through ssh?
<owh> joepack411: Without the need of ethernet? Is this going to be a telepathic connection?
<exported> joepack411: you mean over WAN?
<joepack411> owh: no we want to get remote access through wifi but connect through ssh with username and passwords. we have users set up and passwords we just need to gain access via wifi.
<exported> joepack411: if you want a password less login you could generate pub/private keys and not have passwds on the keys. that is up to you though.
<owh> joepack411: If the server is online via wifi, then install openssh-server and it will respond to ssh connection requests.
<joepack411> owh: is using openssh the best in regards to security cause that's pretty important for us?
<wheatthin> joepack411, openssh-server comes with lots of encryption algorithms.. if you need to further protect your access, limit which ip/mac address's can actually connect to the server.
<exported> joepack411: openssh is as secure as you make it. but that is with anything you use. a service on a server is never 100 percent secure but the way you run it and secure it will affect that.
<wheatthin> it's called obscurity I believe.. the more lines of protection you have, the better :)
<wheatthin> just as long as the intended people can access the intended services
<joepack411> wheatthin & exported: okay that makes sense. We're in the process of setting up the firewall so this will help. Yeah with the higher security the lower ease of use but we're all decently tech savy so ease of use isn't a big deal, we just arent all ubuntu pro's. Would a general search for configuring an openssh give me good tips for configuring it?
<exported> yeah since using linux i've gotten the " Security through obscurity is not security " line in many different styles. it's best to just do you best.
<exported> joepack411: tbh after generating the pub and priv keys it's much easier
<joepack411> exported: From talking with my friend who set up server he said that he has the pub and private keys up so it shouldn't be too much work to get the remote access.
<exported> joepack411: are you trying to access his server?
<ring3> hi
<IvelfanFr> Hello tout l monde
<jellow> !fr | IvelfanFr
<ubottu> IvelfanFr: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<joepack411> exported: No we have a server up and we want to allow certain people on the server to drop info in. So while he's setting up other stuff it's my job to figure out the remote acces. I have access through a username and password but only when i have the ethernet plugged in.
<ring3> my fglrx driver is setting 1920x1080 (Full HD)  but i need 2560x1440 (WQHD) any clue?
<ring3> before the dist upgrade i was on 2560x1440
<exported> joepack411: well connecting to the server from wifi should work unless there is unaccounted configurations
<ring3> after the dist upgrade my max resolution is 1920x1080
<ring3> :(
<gypsymauro> hi
<exported> as long as you're connected to the same network of course joepack411
<gypsymauro> I'm trying to boot from cd the 14.04 but after the violet background and a very fast message on efi the screen become black and nothing else happens, any hint?
<joepack411> exported: well it's running on a seperate network and we have people going seperate ways for a little while and we want to allow them to have access whereever they are, all they need to is plug in the ip address their username and password and they'll have access after that. Is that possible?
<exported> joepack411: yes just set the gateway/router to forward packets to your server.
<exported> to the correct port obviously.
<joepack411> exported: so once we set the gateway to forward the packets and they send it to the right port they'll have access to drop info into the server?
<exported> joepack411: precisely. they will enter the external ip address and then the router will tell their client to go to the server's lan ip and port.
<exported> external ip and port*
<exported> the server will welcome them with open arms assuming the firewall is okay with it and they will be able to use sftp and the like.
<joepack411> exported: okay awesome. how complicated is the process of setting up the gateway's? My friends are working on the firewall so i just need to get the remote access up asap?
<exported> joepack411: it should be fairly easy. it is just dependent on their knowledge of networking and their understanding of routers. i think there is a site that can tell for specific models
<exported> it's basically just enter port to forward to. enter ip to forward to. save quit.
<joepack411> exported: yeah their pretty good with networking and routing. What website is that if we have trouble?
<bazhang> !portforward
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<exported> welllookey there lol
<exported> bazhang: thank you :D
<exported> that is quite nifty.
<joepack411> exported: awesome thanks for the help!
<exported> joepack411: no worries.
<kimminhee> kimminhee
<exported> exported :D
<TinCan_Assassin> If I upgrade using update manager, will I lose programs such as KeepassX?
<Daleus> TinCan_Assassin, depends if you installed KeepassX from the repos, if it is availiable in the new version then you should have no problems...
<Daleus> TinCan_Assassin, ....should....
<TinCan_Assassin> IIRC, I installed it from the Software Center.
<d1323> how can I disable font smoothing in ubuntu 14.04?
<ring3> my fglrx driver is setting 1920x1080 (Full HD)  but i need 2560x1440 (WQHD) any clue?
<Daleus> TinCan_Assassin, Probably fine then, might be worth having a search online to see if the software exists in the version you are upgrading to (most likely it does).
<ring3> d1323: what is font smoothing??
<ring3> d1323: tweak-tool
<Daleus> ring3, subpixel hitting, probably.
<rvdv> TinCan_Assassin: apt-cache search keepassX says it's in 14.04 too
<ring3> Daleus: yes yes, I have to click under the buttons to click them
<ring3> Daleus: how to fix this?
<d1323> ring3, it goes by different names.. it blurs the font pixels to make them appear less sharp, for whatever reason.. and it is on by default
<Daleus> ring3, that probably isn't the problem - not sure how to disable it in Ubuntu as I run Xubuntu and it has a little bit of a different interface.
<ring3> d1323: I use gnome3, but after the upgrade my resolution was lower and the butons are dificult to click
<Daleus> ring3, have you tried changing your resolution manaully?
<d1323> i am using unity DE. is gnome-tweak-tool what i want for this?
<ring3> xrandr doesnt show higher resolution
<Daleus> ring3, could be a driver compatability issue - on your previous install (i.e before upgrade) had you installed any custom drivers for your video? i.e AMD or Nvidia?
<TinCan_Assassin> Daleus and rvdv: Thank you, this was most helpful.
<Daleus> TinCan_Assassin, have a good upgrade :D
<TinCan_Assassin> I'm waiting for the point release, but I wanted to be sure.
<ring3> Daleus: flgrx
<Daleus> ring3, sorry not too familiar with flgrx
<ghoulsblade> hi all! how do i find out if i have 32 or 64 bit on a  system, is there some /proc/cpu entry or similar ?
<jpentland> ghoulsblade, do you mean the cpu or the os?
<ghoulsblade> depends. i need to install eclipse for a code project, i want to know if i need the 32 or 64 bit version
<ronmu> hi, how can I enable 'minimize on click' in Unity (14.04)?
<jpentland> it will be for the os hten
<jpentland> ghoulsblade, try 'uname -a'
<Rory> ronmu: It's enabled already
<ghoulsblade> ah thanks,  nothing with 64 so 32 it is i guess, thanks =)    "Linux washu 2.6.38-16-generic-pae #67-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 6 18:18:02 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<Rory> ghoulsblade: uname -i
<Rory> ghoulsblade: That's 32-bit
<ronmu> Rory: no, it's not :S
<Rory> ronmu: I didn't have to enable it
<Rory> ronmu: There's some Unity options you can change if you install the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<jpentland> ghoulsblade, i686 means you have 32 bit, otherwise it would say x86_64
<ronmu> Rory: compiz hmm ok, I'll try
<MaxFrames> hello
<ghoulsblade> thanks!
<MaxFrames> need to join a lubuntu 14.04 box to an active directory domain, can you help?
<MaxFrames> goal: domain users must be able to logon to the box using their domain credentials
<MaxFrames> I read that likewise-open is no longer available for 14.04
<MaxFrames> where to go then?
<Rory> MaxFrames: Is this helpful? http://askubuntu.com/questions/452904/likewise-open-14-04-other-easy-way-to-connect-ad
<MaxFrames> I have found that link
<MaxFrames> I am looking for confirmation: is this powerbroker the only current way to join ubuntu to a windows domain?
<Rory> MaxFrames: Did it work?
<MaxFrames> it looks considerably more complicated than likewise-open which had a gui
<MaxFrames> since I have to repeat this task on many other machines, I am looking for the simplest solution
<Rory> MaxFrames: If you have to repeat it on lots of machines, surely a GUI is the last thing you want?
<Rory> MaxFrames: domainjoin-cli join domainname.com administrator@domainname.com
<Rory> MaxFrames: Seems a lot simpler to me than "Open gui -> click -> click -> click -> click -> click"
<ring3> Namarrgon: the problem can be any grub booting flag?
<lesshaste> hud-service is using 100% of cpu time
<lesshaste> is this a known problem?
<james_> Hi
<Guest60517> i am looking for some help finding the specific source package for a bug
<Guest60517> issue is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1313292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1313292 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout changes not persistant" [Undecided,New]
<MaxFrames> ok I have downloaded that powerbroker thing
<Guest60517> bug is with the keyboard layout
<MaxFrames> made it executable and double clicked it and it extracted stuff in a directory
<Guest60517> so i can't find the class
<MaxFrames> now what do I do?
<MaxFrames> http://download1.beyondtrust.com/Technical-Support/Downloads/PowerBroker-Identity-Services-Open-Edition/?Pass=True
<MaxFrames> "double click the installer"... what installer? there's a dozen files in there
<Guest60517> xprop WM_CLASS doesn't work on it
<MaxFrames> can anyone help?
<MaxFrames> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452904/likewise-open-14-04-other-easy-way-to-connect-ad
<MaxFrames> ^^^ very confusing
<Lucax> I have two questions, what is the best torrent site and client for linux?
<Guest30930> hello
<bigred15> Lucax: rtorrent is without question the best torrent client for Linux.
<MaxFrames> anyone pls?
<qin> Lucax: best site is releases.ubuntu.com and client...
<qin> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<MaxFrames> how to install powerbroker in ubuntu
<qin> !best | Lucax
<MaxFrames> got a bunch of .deb files, none of them does anything
<Lucax> can someone walk me through setting up transmission in a good way?
<Lucax> nevermind, my transmission is working swell!
<rvdv> MaxFrames: Do you know what to do with a DEB file?
<MaxFrames> I guess I need to run it as it's an install script
<rvdv> MaxFrames: deb files are packages which can be installed with dpkg -i debfile_name.deb
<MaxFrames> so I downloaded the .deb.sh package and made it executable and double clicked it as per the instructions
<rvdv> MaxFrames: as i do not know what deb files you have and not know what system architecture you have I can not tell you what to install
<MaxFrames> as a result, it extracted a folder with 6 or 7 .deb files, I dunno which one(s) to install to start with
<MaxFrames> it's x86
<rvdv> i386?
<somsip> MaxFrames: "Need help? Email us at openproject@beyondtrust.com or check out our user forum at http://forum.beyondtrust.com"
<MaxFrames> i386
<thomson28> what is a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<Lucax> I am getting an error in my archive manager when I want to execute downloaded files, I mean push the exe file, it says: an error occured while loading the archive. any help|
<MaxFrames> ok maybe I got it
<MaxFrames> I ran the script from the command line and it went through an install routine
<Lucax> thanks for all the great torrentinfo by the way
<MaxFrames> now I am at step 6 here   http://notesonit.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto-powerbroker-identity-services.html
<MaxFrames> and I have an error
<MaxFrames> "unable to find ssh binary [code 0x00000436]"
<MaxFrames> so I cant join the domain
<MaxFrames> what do I have to do?
<Daleus> MaxFrames, I assume you do indeed have an ssh client installed?
<MaxFrames> I dunno. I have just installed lubuntu 14.04 from scratch
<Daleus> MaxFrames, thinking about it, it may need libssh
<MaxFrames> I thought it had one
<MaxFrames> the thing is, there seems to be no step by step tutorial to use this powerbroker thing
<Daleus> MaxFrames, Try this command - apt-cache search libssh
<Daleus> see if there are any packages that look interesting.
<MaxFrames> there are packages. I dunno if interesting
<MaxFrames> what do I have to look for?
<Daleus> MaxFrames, well, if the tutorial doesn't specify then try libssh-4 or libssh2-1
<qin> !info ssh
<ubottu> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<MaxFrames> http://notesonit.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto-powerbroker-identity-services.html mentions "be sure ssh server is installed"
<Daleus> MaxFrames, ah okay! apt-get install openssh-server ;)
<MaxFrames> but do I need to install an ssh _server_ on a client machine just to join it to active directory?
<MaxFrames> it does not make any sense
<qin> MaxFrames: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Daleus> MaxFrames,  I agree that does not make sense - here at my work we use likewise-open to join Linux machines to AD.
<Daleus> which requires only LDAP packages and similar.
<MaxFrames> but likewise-open is no longer in the repositories
<pieroooooooooooo> salve
<MaxFrames> to think that I have waited until 14.04 was released to start this (converting old winxp machines to lubuntu)
<pieroooooooooooo> !list
<ubottu> pieroooooooooooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MaxFrames> and it turns out likewise-open was working with 13.10, and now no longe
<MaxFrames> r
<MaxFrames> this is bad luck :(
<Daleus> MaxFrames, that is bad luck. I am running Xubuntu 13.10 and Likewise works for me. I did not know it no longer works with 14.* - thanks for the info
<MaxFrames> it looks like it has just been wiped from the reps
<Daleus> yeah I heard it was going to be phased out and replaced with another package
<MaxFrames> it was a shock for me.... I'm not proficient on command line and was planning to switch +10 machines from xp to lubuntu
<MaxFrames> I need a gui.....
<Lucax> I am getting an error in my archive manager when I want to execute downloaded files, I mean push the exe file, it says: an error occured while loading the archive. any help|
<up> hello！
<rvdv> MaxFrames: Seems you still can use the likewise from 13.10
<rvdv> download the debs and install
<OerHeks> MaxFrames, maybe this (old 2013) page is any help > http://notesonit.blogspot.nl/2013/03/howto-powerbroker-identity-services.html
<MaxFrames> OerHeks: it is the page I am looking at and I linked
<rvdv> MaxFrames: take a look at http://www.tecmint.com/integrate-ubuntu-14-04-to-zentyal-pdc/
<MaxFrames> it worked after installing ssh
<MaxFrames> now I am at step 9
<llutz> MaxFrames: i'd check carefully why that 3rd-party stuff needs ssh-server and what changes were made to the system
<MaxFrames> how do I do step 9?
<MaxFrames> I want a particular domain user to be a sudoer
<someHuman> Hello! So I changed my default desktop wallpaper, in effect changed also the lock screen wallpaper.
<someHuman> I have these annoying dots like wrapped with my lock screen wallpaper, how do I rid of it?
<jamie___> hello
<jamie___> I'm trying to set up a mail server on ubuntu server
<jamie___> but the imap wont work
<jamie___> dovecot wont start
<jamie___> it starts but then it quits
<jamie___> instantly
<Sulamif> Hello everyone. I am having a problem with running Wi-Fi and Bluetooth on my ASUS X550V. It is not locked but it do not appear along with eth0 and lo...
<Daleus> MaxFrames, you can enter groups or single users into the sudoers file
<Daleus> if you have spaces in your group names, replace them with a caret (^)
<Lucax> is this the only ubuntu help chat or are there more?
<jamie___> think so
<jamie___> its pretty bad if no one answers
<llutz> jamie___: check logs why it quits
<jamie___> oh cool
<jamie___> Ilutz: Which log file?
<jamie___> @Ilutz
<jamie___> argh
<rvdv> Lucax: depeends on youur irc program how, but you can download a channel list and see what other ubuntu channels there are
<llutz> jamie___: whereever you told dovecot to log to. in doubt "sudo grep dovecot /var/log/*"
<llutz> !alis | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MaxFrames> Daleus: where's the sudoers file and what would the syntax be to add DOMAINNAME\domainuser to it?
<jamie___> jamies-server dovecot: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=9352 uid=0 code=kill)
<jamie___> well then
<rvdv> MaxFrames: /etc/sudoers ... but edit with sudo  visudo
<Daleus> MaxFrames, use the command "visudo" - sounds counter productive but you may have to use "sudo visudo" to edit it. Personally though I login as root to edit it, incase I frak it up.
<MaxFrames> ok but how to add the domain user?
<Daleus> OPENRECYCLING\\dale.smith ALL=(ALL)ALL
<Daleus> here's the line from my machine allowing my AD user to run any command with sudo
<Daleus> %OPENRECYCLING\\Domain_Admins ALL=(ALL)ALL
<Daleus> is the line that allows all our domain admins to have sudo access on my desktop
<MaxFrames> % is for groups?
<Daleus> That's right
<Daleus> Please note I have used double backslash.
<MaxFrames> what if my groups have spaces in the names?
<Daleus> MaxFrames, well our Domain Admins group does...it appears I have used an underscore
<Daleus> MaxFrames, although I think a caret works just as well.
<Lucax> how can I get an invitation to a channel, ubuntu-beginners-help requires invitation
<MaxFrames> caret=^?
<Daleus> MaxFrames, Sure :) ^^^^
<jamie___> llutz:warning: maildir access problem for UID/GID=65534/65534: create maildir file /nonexistent/Maildir/tmp/1398763802.P27571.jamies-server: Permission denied
<someHuman> Hello, how do I get rid of annoying dots that seem to be wrapped up with the lock screen wallpaper?
<llutz> jamie___: so check permissions
<llutz> !permissions | jamie___
<ubottu> jamie___: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<MaxFrames> ok so to save the sudoers file, ctrl+O?
<MaxFrames> "writeout"
<jamie___> ctrl+o
<jamie___> then ctrl+x
<MaxFrames> strange way to label a save function
<Daleus> MaxFrames, 'writeout to file' may be what they were going for.
<rvdv> Never tried Emacs i guess :-)
<jamie___> llutz: what do I check the permissions for?
<OerHeks> Lucax, maybe this page is any help >> http://www.itworld.com/software/383020/remove-white-dots-ubuntu-1310-login-screen should work for 14.04 too
<MaxFrames> let's see if it worked
<MaxFrames> yes! good
<Daleus> MaxFrames, Nice one!
<llutz> jamie___: doveconf -n|grep location           that dir has to exist and has to be writable for dovecot
<MaxFrames> :( another problem
<MaxFrames> I have chosen Italian when I installed lubuntu
<MaxFrames> but at the logon window, the keyboard layout is en-us
<MaxFrames> "it" is selected as the language but as a matter of fact I have an en-us layout
<Daleus> MaxFrames, Not sure if I can help you with that - I haven't had to configure anything because mine defaults to en-GB
<Daleus> MaxFrames, ouch! not had that issue so much!
<Lucax> does anyone know how to get an invitation to #ubuntu-beginners?
<MaxFrames> also, half of the labels are italian and half english.... not very good looking
<MaxFrames> what's up with language support?
 * MaxFrames bangs head against wall
<MaxFrames> why is it always like this when I try to switch to linux? =(
<Daleus> MaxFrames, You seem to have no luck!
<MaxFrames> it's not hard..... I chose Italian language and Italian keyboard is selected on the logon screen... but the layout is all messed up
<MaxFrames> it's not bad luck really, what I did was just grab the lubuntu 14.04 iso and install it
<MaxFrames> I chose Italian whenever asked during the install. I did nothing "strange"
<MaxFrames> I should just get an Italian keyboard layout like I chose to, period.
<MaxFrames> where did the en layout even come from?
<StephenS> whats ee
<someHuman> Are there Filipino people here?
<someHuman> People from the Philippines?
<bigred15> someHuman: I'm not Filipino, but lived there for awhile.
<someHuman> bigred15: Cool! What did you do there?
<bigred15> Worked for an IT company.
<cfhowlett> !ot|someHuman use the OT channel or PM for socializing please -
<ubottu> someHuman use the OT channel or PM for socializing please -: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<someHuman> bigred15: Ah! How was Philippines?
<ubibubbo> with ubuntu (or linux in general) which is more damaging to hdd - being on 24/7 or turning pc on/off ?
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<bigred15> someHuman: Join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel mat.e
<someHuman> bigred15: Yeah yeah. Are you gonna go there?
<bigred15> I'm in there.
<someHuman> bigred15: Ok ok ;)
<cfhowlett> ubibubbo "damaging"?  Ubuntu has very few problems with extensive uptime
<llutz> !ot | bigred15 someHuman
<ubottu> bigred15 someHuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lucax> ok I try again, maybe I have great luck! dear allmighty awesome power that dwells in all, here we go: 1. I want to run exe files (maybe those are meant for windows, I dont know) but I cannot run them, I get the message: an error occured while loading the archive in the archive manager. 2. I want help and maybe it is better for me to proceed to a beginners channel but they need an invitiation, does anyone know where I can get an invitation 3. tha
<MaxFrames> there is no way to get the correct layout at logon screen
<cfhowlett> !wine|Lucax windows programs run in windows.  Some - SOME may be able to run in wine emulator to greater or lesser degree
<MaxFrames> so ubuntu, you're fired. again. cannot afford to waste time like this. thanks to all who helped, but this just is not working. it's 2014, it should "just work". it's not like I'm trying to do strange, weird unsupported things
<ubottu> Lucax windows programs run in windows.  Some - SOME may be able to run in wine emulator to greater or lesser degree: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<llutz> Lucax: prolly your .exe aren't archives. use wine or windows
<Lucax> thank you! I am evolving
<lorenx> hi all. i'm having some issues connecting to a 14.04 nfs server (a previuos version worked fine) from an ubuntu client
<lorenx> all the usual command seems fine. on the server side, "rpcbind -p" and "showmount -e" seem correct
<cfhowlett> lorenx if no answer here ask #ubuntu-server
<lorenx> and on the client side, "rpcinfo -p 10.0.0.1" and "rpcinfo -u 10.0.0.1 nfs" seem fine too
<lorenx> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<lorenx> but "sudo mount" just hangs
<lorenx> any hint please? thanks
<Lucax> another simple question, to use torrents I need 1. a client, 2 a site, is that right yes/no?
<cfhowlett> Lucax if "use" = "download" correct
<someHuman> How do I make my default bootloader into grub2?
<Lucax> great, thanks
<someHuman> I currently am getting the ones from Windows, I have Windows and Ubuntu as my natives.
<Lucax> I can google this but somehow I trust more information I get from people, so anyone can suggest a good site?
<Lucax> torrent site that is
<cfhowlett> Lucax p' bay
<llutz> someHuman: bios or (u)efi boot?
<someHuman> llutz: UEFI
<someHuman> Does Dota 2 work smootly for you guys? Does the graphics perform well as with Windows?
<someHuman> Thinking of getting Steam, but confused if I am to install it to Ubuntu or Windows.
<cfhowlett> someHuman 1. in ubuntu?  install steam for linux.  2. in windows? install steam for windows.  EZ
<SthNotTaken> Ubuntu 12.04- How do I kill/restart my entire stack in Putty?
<someHuman> cfhowlett: No, what I mean is does the graphics work as smooth as with Windows?
<Liiyes> Hi !
<emx> after updating to 14.04 i don't see date, switch off button, volume and so in the top bar. how do i get them back?
<Liiyes> It must be seeable, re-install it ?
<qin> Lucax: isohunt.com?
<adsc> isn't that down?
<SthNotTaken> For 12.04, how can I show "How many processes are running" and "System Load" ?
<Rory> SthNotTaken: the command: top
<Rory> SthNotTaken: Or the graphic program System Monitor
<SthNotTaken> Rory: that's another command?
<Rory> SthNotTaken: No it's a program in the launcher
<SthNotTaken> I think "Top" will work for now. Thanks, Rory
<Rory> SthNotTaken: The "uptime" command also shows your load average
<rvdv> SthNotTaken: htop?
<SthNotTaken> How do I get out of "Top" ?
<rvdv> q
<exca> hi
<SthNotTaken> rvdv: thanks
<exca> !list
<ubottu> exca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StephenS> Alina-malina
<StephenS> kako si lupko
<cfhowlett> !it|StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<StephenS> nah nah this aint no Italiano
<cfhowlett> StephenS this IS an english channel though, so since you obviously speak it .... please do so
<StephenS> okay boss
<Steve-_-> hi all, is there a keyboard shortcut to shut down ubuntu 14.04?
<StephenS> Steve-_- yes
<Steve-_-> ctrl + alt + del only brings up sign off option
<StephenS> go to keyboard and make one
<StephenS> it's super easy
<Steve-_-> why no default?
<Steve-_-> that would be even easier...
<cfhowlett> Steve-_- left it out so you could make your own.
<StephenS> Steve-_- because linux ppl do not use gui.
<Steve-_-> I think most user prefer good defauts. StephenS is that so? I am  a GUI person
<Steve-_-> also linux community keeps talking about broader adaption. without gui that will not happen..
<StephenS> gui is for windows ppl
<Liiyes> Help :( I can't make Java's plugin run with Chromium, it's not present with about:plugin
<StephenS> awesomevm
<Steve-_-> but maybe broader adapation is not wanted after all
<Steve-_-> I really disagree on this point
<cfhowlett> Steve-_- do you have any other support questions?
<StephenS> yeah to expand to less tech people
<StephenS> but real linux users will not use any of those fancy guis
<llutz> !ot | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alina-malina> StephenS, romanian?
<Steve-_-> ok, whenever I have more time at my hands I will play with ubuntu shortcuts. currently I don#thave the time
<Steve-_-> no thanks no more support questions.
<Steve-_-> cu
<StephenS> lol its like 20 seconds to make shortcut
<Lucax> I got a link on how to remove white dots on the screen in the startup process, well I dont have white dots, but it is a little grainy, is grainy qualified as white dots?
<manikanta> hi
<manikanta> I have a small doubt !
<cfhowlett> !details|manikanta
<ubottu> manikanta: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<manikanta> ERROR:  could not load library "/usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so": /usr/local/lib/libgdal.so.1: version `GDAL_1.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so)
<manikanta> what can I do ?
<manikanta> What exactly the error says ?
<llutz> manikanta: you need libgdal1h in version 1.8 for using rtpostgis. what ubuntu version are you using?
<manikanta> 12.04
<llutz> !info libgdal1h precise
<ubottu> Package libgdal1h does not exist in precise
<parv> hello
<parv> anyone here who loves potatoes?
<cfhowlett> parv ask your ubuntu support question
<parv> ok sorry
<manikanta> so what I should do now ?
<llutz> manikanta: you'll need to find a ppa/repo for that lib or compile your own, its not in the 12.04 repos.
<parv> why i can't play minecraft without any lags on ubuntu?
<manikanta> I think this should work..
<manikanta> https://gist.github.com/robinkraft/1413347
<manikanta> but it is giving some error :'(
<cfhowlett> parv depends on your hardware; gpu and ram.  fixes?  add ram or reduce the load.
<parv> but that works perfectly on my windows, seriously i will quit windows if i can play minecraft without any lags..
<cfhowlett> parv contact your hardware OEM's.  demand native support for linux drivers.  then you can fairly compare linux to windows performance.  until that happens, we rely on volunteers to hack/crack/back engineer hardware support.
<ketankul2010> can i play high end games on ubantu??
<cfhowlett> !steam|ketankul2010
<ubottu> ketankul2010: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<DJones> parv: I normally find that lag in minecraft is caused by an underpowered GPU or the wrong proprietry driver, playing on a machine with INtel graphics is painful unless you lower resolution, distance, rendering etc, when I switched to nvidia everything became smooth on the highest/fastest graphics settings
<parv> ok!
<parv> thanks for the tip :)
<ketankul2010> thanx
<DJones> parv: What graphics card do you have
<parv> Intel HD 4000
<parv> it is compatable to minecraft, as far as i remember
<parv> compatible*
<DJones> parv: Thats probably the biggest limitation, try lowering the grahics render distance, lighting etc, that should help speed it up
<ketankul2010> ubottu: i'm new to irc can u help me out with these things
<ubottu> ketankul2010: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ketankul2010> ubottu::D
<parv> ok, thanks for the help :)
<Voyage> Hi,
<parv> Hello! Voyage :)
<Voyage> I want to to hit a url (I think thats possible by wget or curl?) on every day at 5pm. how can I do that?
<cfhowlett> !cron|Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<parv> maybe you should look for cron
<Voyage> cfhowlett,  parduse  crontab ?
<Voyage> cfhowlett,   parv  *   crontab ?
<parv> yep
<Voyage> parv,  ok, so how to hit the url in the first place?
<parv> it is called cron though..
<Voyage> parv,  the terminology is cron or cron job, but the application is crontab. correct?
<parv> yes my bad
<Voyage> parv,  ok, so how to hit the url in the first place?
<qin> Voyage: what to you mean by "hit"?
<Voyage> qin,  just like I type that in browser and some page loads
<parv> make an entry on crontab with curl command
<Voyage> qin,  parv  curl or wget?
<parv> I am not sure but wget is for downloading and stuff
<parv> or you can use telnet
<bigred15> the application is cron, cronjob is a scheduled task/job, crontab is the table of cron jobs
<parv> for hitting url
<Voyage> parv,  ya, I dont want to download. just view. or should I say just hit the url in the background
<Voyage> ok
<parv> then you should google out for curl or telnet
<parv> do you want to make sure that site is up? or for any other reason?
<qin> Voyage: if you want to see document from server you do neen to download it, if you want to make your presence in server logs nc will do
<qin> or ping
<parv> yes right!
<Voyage> parv,  the site is on my localhost, the url actually does some processing and tasks. I just want to trigger those things by url by crontab every day at 5pm
<parv> ping and nc would also work (how did'nt i got this idea!)
<Voyage> qin, ^
<manikanta> Need some help here :'(
<manikanta>  could not load library "/usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so": /usr/local/lib/libgdal.so.1: version `GDAL_1.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so)
<Voyage> qin,  wget will download it too
<qin> Voyage: yes
<manikanta> what does the error says exactly and how to resolve it  ?
<parv> @manikanta have you tried sudo before the command?
<manikanta> yep
<Voyage> parv,  qin ok sow how to set a cron for  "curl localhost:8080/some/path"      at 5pm every day?
<parv> but curl will give you source code of entire web page
<manikanta> Yep I have tried it
<manikanta> I have installed GDAL too..
<manikanta> I didnt understand the error exactly...
<manikanta> its saying could not load library .. ??
<qin> Voyage: i think curl need absolute cath, and you want to know where it will try to save document
<qin> *path
<Voyage> parv,  the curl will obviously ping the page as we noramlly view it. the only difference is that the shows the source and not the formated html?
<Voyage> qin,  parv  I see that curl localhost:8084/C/Test       works fine on console.     now how can I make it a cron
<ketankul2010> hi
<parv> every day 5 pm?
<parv> you want to ping?
<Voyage> parv,  yes
<cooldharma06_> hi all
<Voyage> parv, not ping. curl
<ketankul2010> hi
<cooldharma06_> in my system i cant able to login with my useraccount in xfce.. so i planned to create another account.
<Sulamif> 12.04.4 LTS - WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file. Why it do not work then?
<cooldharma06_> how to import all the things from user1(old) to user2(new). is there any way
<Sulamif> Wifi icon shows only wired connection
<Voyage> parv,  qin  I see that curl ocalhost:8084/C/Test?password=mypasswordHere    dont work and behaves just like it didnt used the "?password=mypasswordHere" part
<parv> 0 17 * * * curl localhost:8084
<parv> like that
<Voyage> so I just type $0 17 * * * curl localhost:8084      ?
<parv> no you had to put entry in crontab
<Kruppt> manikanta: run sudo updatedb then run locate rtpostgis to see if a version of rtpostgi exist at all on your system, then if it does you maybe able to link to it
<parv> let me give you path of the file
<Voyage> parv,  how to put entry?
<cooldharma06_> any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> cooldharma06_: define 'things' documents? applications?
<allart> Hi, two days ago was added package with FPC (free pascal compiler) do Debian unstable. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fpc/2.6.4+dfsg-1 I'd like to create package for Trusty. I untared the archive, modified the changelog file, signed all, created source packages, tested it in pbuilder dist but it failed. Is there any way how to create Trusty packages from Sid packages, please?
<parv> /var/spool/cron/crontab
<parv> /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<cooldharma06_> i my system i using xfce like gnome.. by the user1 account i cant able to login into my system so i decided to create another user account (user2). now i want all things files bookmarks setting (everything) from user1-> user2
<DJones> allart: You might get more specialised help if you ask the question in #ubuntu-packaging
<allart> DJones: I'll try it. Thanks a lot!
<DJones> allart: Hope you get it sorted
<lotuspsychje> !home | cooldharma06_
<ubottu> cooldharma06_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Lucax> Hello, I am looking for an adress extractor, does something like this exist in open source, clicking at the local phonebook adress by adress to promote the events I want to promote takes me literally ages
<cooldharma06_> thanks dudes i will check this things and i ll tell you..:)
<ikonia> Lucax: you need a contacts database
<ikonia> Lucax: the format of the contacts database dictates the tools you can use
<Lucax> I am not able to understand you ikonia
<Lucax> I think I understand you
<manu_934> hola
<iku-iku> HelloWor1d, i just installed ubuntu on my pc, but my usb mouse won't work and I don't have a normal one. I tried turning on the feature to control the mouse pointer with the nukeypad but that doesn't seem to work either
<manu_934> hola gente
<someHuman> HEllo!
<someHuman> What's a good dictionary software?
<iku-iku> sorry it's supposed to be hello* not hellowor1d
<lotuspsychje> !es | manu_934
<ubottu> manu_934: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jj995> when creating a tar file from a bunch of files in the current directory, is there a way to specify that upon extraction all the files should be extracted to a directory with a particular name?
<manikanta> hii
<manikanta> help me out...I have a small doubt !
<manikanta> usr/local/lib/libgdal.so.1: version `GDAL_1.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so)
<manikanta> this is the error Im getting
<manikanta> ERROR:  could not load library "/usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so": /usr/local/lib/libgdal.so.1: version `GDAL_1.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/postgresql/9.1/lib/rtpostgis-2.0.so)
<ActionParsnip> !info artha | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: artha (source: artha): Handy off-line thesaurus based on WordNet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 69 kB, installed size 209 kB
<ikonia> manikanta: that's not installed from ubuntu's repos
<ikonia> manikanta: it should not be using /usr/local
<gry> mmm. I use goldendict, more universal
<manikanta> yeah what I have to do... :'(
<manikanta> struck here from 2 hrs
<ikonia> manikanta: use the package provided by ubuntu
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ikonia> manikanta: remove the odd installation you're trying to install
<adsc> manikanta: install GDAL?
<cyborgcygnus> Is there a way to dump the names of folder & files from one directory into a text document?
<manikanta> adsc:I did it from here ... https://gist.github.com/robinkraft/1413347
<manikanta> ikonia : how to remove those ?
<gry> cyborgcygnus: "ls >> mytextdocument.txt" ?
<ikonia> claudio_: ls > file.out
<qin> Lucax: you think or ripping of data from html source? sed and awk.
<adsc> cyborgcygnus: sure, ls -l > list.txt
<manikanta> ikonia : how to install new one's ?
<ikonia> manikanta: I don't know how you installed them - so basically, undo what you did
<someHuman> How do I check the repo for a package?
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: i dont use it, i just searched the web like anyone else can....
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: use software centre.
<manikanta> I forgot what I did...how can I remove using apt-get ??
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: I need one for use when offline.
<ActionParsnip> manikanta: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<ikonia> manikanta: you can't unless you installed the packages with apt-get
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: I travel a lot.
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: the web is a global network, its accessible all over the place
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: Also, I prefer command line. I am studying bash also at the moment.
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: I don't always have network connection with me.
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: I see
<manikanta> then how ??
<cyborgcygnus> gry, adsc, Cheers that is absolutely fantastic
<qin> someHuman: there was apt-cacher
<ikonia> manikanta: you need to undo what you did
<someHuman> Like in Fedora, they have yum info package.
<adsc> cyborgcygnus: you can direct all output of commands into a file like that
<ikonia> someHuman: I suggest reading the apt documentation
<ikonia> apt-cache seaerch
<manikanta> I dont remember how I did it :'(
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: apt-cache info artha
<ikonia> manikanta: then re-read the document you are following
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> manikanta: history | tac | less
<someHuman> ikonia:  and qin, thanks too! ;)
<ActionParsnip> manikanta: maybe, not sure you can pipe to tac, makes sense though
<cyborgcygnus> adsc, Sweet. Is there a document on that in which I can bookmark to easily remember later? I will go try & duckduckgo it now
<ActionParsnip> manikanta: that is a list of commands you have ran, newest on top to oldest
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: Dude it doesn't work.
<manikanta> but I did it a few months back ..
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: man apt-cache
<manikanta> so I cant find those now..
<ikonia> apt-cache search
<manikanta> whats the error says exactly ?
<manikanta> whats the diff btw... /usr/local/lib and /usr/lib packages ?
<adsc> cyborgcygnus: well, maybe read a bash tutorial or something
<someHuman> ikonia: Thanks!
<adsc> cyborgcygnus: maybe this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<m_> Hi,
<someHuman> ikonia: How about checking searching installed software? Say I want to check if a specific s/w is installed?
<qin> adsc: Acctually I was thinking of tattoo of qr of tldp.org/howto, coud be handy.
<ikonia> someHuman: man the commands, I'm not spoon feeding you them all - you said you want to study
<numberto> hi guys, I have a larg file without an extension. With 'file' command I got info tha it is a data file. But I just don't know how to open it.
<jrib> numberto: what did file say?
<someHuman> ikonia: Ok :D
<qin> someHuman: there is "man dpkg" to read too
<jrib> numberto: and where did you get this file?  Why do you want to open it?
<manlin> someHuman: check man page for dpkg-query. --get-selections in your case
<anudas> numberto,  how big is file?
<numberto> jrib: the file says> 59792287: data
<someHuman> So is dpkg the database for installed softwares?
<numberto> anudas: about 700 MB
<ActionParsnip> numberto: what do you expect the file to be?
<cyborgcygnus> adsc, Cheers for that. Is it also possible to select/highlight text from a column in a text document & say delete that? I only want the row with the file names.
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: its the backend worker that installs the packages
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: Ah ok.
<anudas> numberto,  try to use unzip, unrar
<numberto> ActionParsnip: it should contain different video files and maybe some text
<ActionParsnip> anudas: install unp, use it for all archives
<anudas> numberto,  data file can be anythink
<jrib> numberto: and where did you get this file?  Why do you want to open it?
<ActionParsnip> numberto: is it an ISO file?
<ActionParsnip> numberto: yeah, where is it from?
<numberto> I got it on a flash drive. I asked friend of mine to share some videos long time ago. But forgot about it.
<anudas> numberto,  yes, it can be iso file
<anudas> numberto,  try to use it like a iso file
<adsc> cyborgcygnus: sed can do all sorts of text replacements, but if you want output from ls that only contains filenames, simply don't add -l parameter, which I wrongly suggested
<cyborgcygnus> adsc, Oh sweet. I'll try it now.
<numberto> anudas: cannot mount it, I guess it is something different
<ring3> since last dist-upgrade
<ring3> on kde i see all ok
<ring3> but on gnome to click a button i have to locate the mouse under the button
<anudas> numberto,  try unzip, utar and so on
<ring3> same screen resolution, but in gnome seems less resolution
<qin> numberto: does "long time ago" means it is rather not important?
<numberto> qin: yeah, but I am just curious )
<clue_h> only if qualified by another phrase, like  - it doesnt matter it was a long time ago
<Yelu> cyborgcygnus, try "ls -1 > onecolumn.txt"
<Liiyes> Hi guys ! Need an help for installing java's plugin on chromium please
<qin> numberto: firstly it have to mount...
<qin> numberto: what filesystem is it?
<numberto> ext4
<qin> than: file file_name_of_interest
<numberto> qin: the file is 425M
<Liiyes> Is there someone who's able to help me ? :/
<numberto> qin: filename: 597922871c2
<qin> numberto: the command "file" will tell you what is it
<ActionParsnip> numberto: have you tried mounting it as a filesystem?
<numberto> qin: I know, it told me that it is 'data' file
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: the webupd8 PPA will install Java for you easily
<numberto> ActionParsnip: I did with 'mount name /mnt', is it thre right way to do?
<Liiyes> I'll check that ! Thanks
<ActionParsnip> numberto: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/597922871c2 /mnt
<ActionParsnip> numberto: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<numberto> ActionParsnip: Arch linux \r (\l)
<k1l> numberto: you are running arch linux?
<ActionParsnip> numberto: arch isnt ubuntu, so is not supported here
<numberto> k1l: yes, but it does not matter. I am an ubutnu user. It just happens to be that I am logged in arch now
<ActionParsnip> numberto: arch is supported in #archlinux
<ActionParsnip> numberto: the issue is in Arch
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip It seems to work.. for the moment ^^
<ring3> need suppot plz
<k1l> numberto: since arch does a lot of things differently please ask their support
<numberto> ActionParsnip: I know, but I am not asking arch specific questions, it is a general linux question
<ring3> for ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: unp is awesmoe, just like you have one command for extraction in GUI, you have one command for CLI too :)
<ring3> problems since the dist upgrade
<ring3> :/
<Yerst> hey :)
<MaxFrames> installed lubuntu 14.04 from scratch. chose italian as the language and as the keyboard layout. first boot, the logon screen is using the english keyboard layout (even though "italian" is shown in the language selection menu). please help
<andybrine> A quick question in regards to 14.04. A times when I use ubuntu effects to see 4 desktops it wont allow me to then select which screen I want to use and gets stuck. Has anyone experienced this and knows how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> ring3: if you make a new user, is it the same there?
<ring3> ActionParsnip: new user??? if i run kde, i see the resolution and windows well
<Yerst> my ubuntu freezes when i shut down my laptop
<Yerst> any ideas why?
<k1l> numberto: please ask the arch specialists, arch is not in the scope of this channel. thanks
<ActionParsnip> ring3: ah ok, that moots my idea.
<andybrine> If my question makes sense. lol
<ring3> ActionParsnip: same resolution on kde and gnome, on gnome windows & fonts big
<Yerst> i don't mean shuttting down
<ActionParsnip> ring3: so the issue is purely the login screen?
<Yerst> i mean clapping down the display
<ring3> ActionParsnip: gdm and gnome seems like less resolution, but hight resoluttion is setted
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry but I'm french and I havn't understood anything about what you said here ^^'
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: in the desktop you right click and select extract, yes?
<MaxFrames> just to be clear, I downloaded the 32 bit pc iso from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<ring3> ActionParsnip: kdm and lightdm displays well the resolution
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: but in terminal there are lots of different commands for different types of archive
<ActionParsnip> ring3: ok then make a new ubuntu user and log in, if the sessions are ok, you know it is settings and not the applications themselves
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: Oh yes ! I know that ^^
<MaxFrames> installed lubuntu 14.04 from scratch. chose italian as the language and as the keyboard layout. first boot, the logon screen is using the english keyboard layout (even though "italian" is shown in the language selection menu). please help
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: so, unp is a single command for all archives
<ring3> ActionParsnip: gdm is displayed before the log-in and has same problem
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: it looks at the data and uses the right method
<ring3> ActionParsnip: the login input box is very big
<ring3> but resolution is ok
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: let me search
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: Mmh' that's really nice
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: I think I'll have a look on this
<Voyage>  I see that curl does not makes session with the server. the params how ever are sent by simply localhost/text/page?password=mypass
<Voyage> any solution?
<ring3> ActionParsnip: can be compiz the problem?
<ActionParsnip> ring3: possibly, is the new user ok?
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: makes sense, although you'll have issues with systems without unp and you want to extract
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: Java 8 runs perfectly
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: can't really see much, are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Liiyes: nice
<ring3> ActionParsnip: lets try
<MaxFrames> I don't know if there are bugs reported, where shall I look for?
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: Let's have a look on how to run it in Chromium !
<Liiyes> ActionParsnip: ( It's not an order, I'll do that.. anyway forget that )
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: run:   ubuntu-bug lightdm     and report the bug, possible duplicated may be offered
<MaxFrames> do you know anyway how to rectify this i.e. force the Italian layout for the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: not sure, I always use english. Have you tried asking in 'ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: #ubuntu-it
<MaxFrames> yes, and they basically have no clue
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: sounds like a bug to me
<[[thufir]]> my dead simple mp3 player doesn't seem to be mounted:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358892/   it's sylvania compact mp3, 2gb
<MaxFrames> the problem is that I need to enter domain credentials so I need the correct layout for characters like "\" and "@"
<MaxFrames> all our keyboards have the italan layout
<[[thufir]]> I went into gconf-editor and confirmed that automount was enabled.  It's a clean install.  not sure why the mp3 player isn't showing up.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358892/
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an external hard drive and I want to make it auto-mount after reboot. Is it ok, if I add this line to fstab? /dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: could switch to gdm, kdm, slim etc. They may be friendler
<ActionParsnip> *friendlier
<Voyage> nevermind . issue solved. I had a $ char in my password
 * ActionParsnip can't type today
<WiredSlash> Ubuntu 14.04 glitches any ?
<Lucax> Hi, can windowsbugs appearing in Wine affect linux?
<WiredSlash> any bugs or crashes on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<ikonia> Lucax I'd be more concerned by the bugs caused by wine
<ikonia> Lucax: it's not a platform/tool you should depend on
<k3> If i install ubuntu 14.04 64 bit then will all software with 32 bit will work or not?? and if work then what should i do for that?
<[[thufir]]> why wouldn't an mp3 player show up in lsusb?  it's brand new:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358919/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358922/    I checked that automount is enabled through gconf-editor, as well.
<k3> If i install ubuntu 14.04 64 bit then will all software with 32 bit will work or not?? and if work then what should i do for that?
<k1l> k3: ubuntu uses multiarch and 64bit and 32bit will work
<hiteshtr> which is best open source mail server for linux ?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an external hard drive and I want to make it auto-mount after reboot. Is it ok, if I add this line to fstab? /dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<k1l> k3: if your hardware does run 64bit there is no need to instll a 32bit ubuntu
<d1323> how can I make unity dock auto-hide?
<ring3> re
<clue_h> settings, appearance, behaviour d1323
<k1l> d1323: use unity-tweak-tool for unity settings
<ring3> is not an user settings problem :/
<hiteshtr> can any one suggest me open source mail server for ubuntu
<k3> can you more elaborate what is multiarch??
<WiredSlash> zoho mail
<WiredSlash> dovcot
<k1l> !multiarch | k3
<Yelu> k3, as k1l said, the 32bit stuff will work on 64bit systems, though, there might be software depending on 32bit libraries, which have to be installed in addition to function properly.
<rcheesley> Very entirely possible I'm having a totally daft moment, but I'm running 14.04 Kubuntu, with PHP 5 5.5.9-1ubuntu4, I can see it's using /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and max_upload_size is reported as being 2Mb.  I've changed it in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and restarted apache, but it's still reporting 2Mb.  I've also checked post size ..... any gems of wisdom?
<rcheesley> upload_max_filesize even
<k3> ok....thanks bro Yelu and k1l
<k3> Got the concept..
<lorenx> hi all. i'm having some issues connecting to a 14.04 nfs server (a previuos version worked fine) from an ubuntu client
<lorenx> all the usual command seems fine. on the server side, "rpcbind -p" and "showmount -e" seem correct
<lorenx> and on the client side, "rpcinfo -p 10.0.0.1" and "rpcinfo -u 10.0.0.1 nfs" seem fine too
<lorenx> but "sudo mount" just hangs
<lorenx> any hint please? thanks a lot
<mojtaba> Hi, I have an external hard drive and I want to make it auto-mount after reboot. Is it ok, if I add this line to fstab? /dev/hda2 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<emx> i have no menu in the top bar after updating to 14.04. how do i get it back?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: i suggest you use UUIDs
<Ralkkai> Shouldn't an external mount automatically?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: hda2 may change as drives are added and removed, UUIDs never change
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: NTFS should automount as Ralkkai states
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: what about the other parts?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: when you unplug the device, do you use the safe removal feature? Or do you just physically unplug it?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: or is this an internal partition?
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: As I asked you yesterday, I am going to configure an FTP server and I want plug in an external hdd to my old computer and leave it for backing up purposes. (I am afraid of power failures.)
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: then why use NTFS if it is for a linux box as backup
<ActionParsnip> ?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: NTFS cannot hold Linux file permissions, so you will need to precisely chmod and chown files on restore
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is going to backup my windows servers.
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: ok, if you want it to automount then the line you have is fine but use UUIDs.
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: Should I use ext4 or ntfs? (I will backup my windows machines and upload them on this ftp server)
<karbofos> minimize and close buttons doesn't work on some windows when using compiz (Ubuntu 13.04), is there a workaround?
<lotuspsychje> !13.04 | karbofos
<ubottu> karbofos: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<lotuspsychje> karbofos: install 14.04 clean mate, you will be pleased
<karbofos> upgrading is not an option for me(
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: is it for system data, or just for casual user data?
<ActionParsnip> mojtaba: how are you baking up? BackupExec etc?
<lotuspsychje> karbofos: 13.04 support ended sorry, it would be wise to install a supported version for security reasons
<ActionParsnip> karbofos: the Ubuntu community will not support EOL releases
<ActionParsnip> karbofos: Lubuntu 14.04 will run on older systems
<karbofos> tnx
<ActionParsnip> !away > zz_Zyrax
<ubottu> zz_Zyrax, please see my private message
<Lucax> when I download lunix software in google, f.eks. I get the program and since I am used to the .exe file I dont know how to activate my programs, the Sofware center does it automatically
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<fafy-linux> oi
<fafy-linux> oi
<fafy-linux> ?
<jellow> Lucax, How can we help you , you want to know how to install a certain program  ?
<Tetracomm> Is Ubuntu 14.04 supposed to display a bunch of icons on my desktop, such as Music, Downloads, etc? I don't want those there. How do I remove them?
<Tetracomm> lol. fafy
<Lucax> yes jellow, what represent the .exe file that I am so used to in windows, question is also how to install programs when software center is not doing it for me
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: dconf-editor should be able to hide volumes on desktop
<compdoc> Tetracomm, shouldnt be any icons on th desktop that you didnt place there
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is user data and I am going to install a backup program like acebackup on windows and set them to upload the backup on this ftp server. (external hdd) Should I use ext4 or ntfs? (I will backup my windows machines and upload them on this ftp server)
<Yelu> Lucax, it depends. The downloaded software could come as a .deb file. then you install it by clicking on the .deb file. Or it has a install.sh ("like" .bat) shipped with it, which you run from a shell. or it is a ppa, which has to be added to your packages list (see there "source.list" "adding a ppa"). Finally, There are other manual possibilities.
<Yelu> Lucax, just read the documentation, which comes with the soft ;-)
<Lucax> thank you
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: check dconf-editor org/gnome/nautilus/desktop
<jellow> !software | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Tetracomm> lotuspsychje: It says: '(dconf-editor:4210): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: This application can not open files.
<Tetracomm> '
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: oh you might wanna sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-tools
<ubottu> dconf-tools (source: d-conf): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.20.0-1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Tetracomm> The Desktop directory is not there. It is putting the contents of the Home directory on the desktop.
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: like compdoc says, it should not by default no
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: did you upgrade or clean install?
<Tetracomm> It was a clean install.
<sopparus> hello
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: thats weird
<sopparus> is there any way to install ubuntu from windows? I dont have cd ur usb
<Tetracomm> I have installed dconf-tools now, but I am getting the same error
<sopparus> just mount the iso and install somehow
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: sudo dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> sopparus: try making a bootable usb with unetbootin for windows from the ubuntu .iso
<Tetracomm> lotuspsychje: Same error . :(
<jellow> sopparus, Its not recommended to install from ubuntu as it only supports ubuntu 12.10 that does not include the latest features best way is to either use a usb / cd
<sopparus> ok :(
<jellow> sopparus, opp I mean install from within windows^
<sopparus> hm what about tftp?
<sopparus> that could be arranged
<Greylocks> sopparus, there is a network install: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: not sure why dconf-editor crashes on you, im searching
<lotuspsychje> Tetracomm: how about gksudo dconf-editor?
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor
<ubottu> dconf-editor (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.0-1 (trusty), package size 97 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ActionParsnip> sopparus: you could make a small partition and put the ISO on there as well as Grub, its a LOT of faff. Far far easier to use a CD
<emx> i have no menu in the top bar after updating to 14.04. how do i get it back?
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool | emx
<ubottu> emx: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<Lucax> thanks a million!
<omg_scout> Hello. Is someone succesfully using Unity with hardware rendering using Intel Haswell Desktop Graphics? (HD4600)
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: might be better if you describe whats happening to your system exactly?
<emx> lotuspsychje, all i can see is that the settings are the defaults one.
<emx> it seems like the application responsible to display the indicators, menu and such is simply not running
<lotuspsychje> emx: not sure then mate, ive clean installed myself
<emx> lotuspsychje, how long did it take?
<lotuspsychje> emx: upgrades are always little tricky
<lotuspsychje> emx: not longer then halfhour (on an ssd)
<frew> hey guys, my sound mysteriously stopped working
<Tetracomm> Problem solved. I edited the user-dirs.dirs file. It set the Home directory as the desktop directory. Thank you, lotuspsychje. :)
<emx> lotuspsychje, i know.upgrade to 13.10 was flawless :-/
<frew> my user can list the sound devices with aplay -l
<lotuspsychje> !sound | frew
 * emx must switch to ssds
<ubottu> frew: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<frew> ubottu: ok, I already tried that, will try the links
<ubottu> frew: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to setup automatic upgrades. In the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades there is a line that specifies Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root"; which I understand sets the "From" address of the the notification email but where do I set the "To" email address
<frew> er, lotuspsychje thanks.
<lotuspsychje> emx: running 14.04 64bit clean on samssung evo 120gig netbook, rocketfast
<Viking_Benoit> hello I have change access of internet and now it is impossible to connect to my server by ssh
<emx> lotuspsychje, stop it. i just switched to my cubieboard for work and it is sadly slow when visiting web pages :P
<Viking_Benoit> debug2: key: /Users/maths/.ssh/id_rsa (0x7f9df8f00000),
<Viking_Benoit> debug2: key: /Users/maths/.ssh/id_dsa (0x0),
<Viking_Benoit> debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey
<Viking_Benoit> debug3: start over, passed a different list publickey
<Viking_Benoit> debug3: preferred publickey,keyboard-interactive,password
<Viking_Benoit> debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey
<Viking_Benoit> debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password
<unopaste> Viking_Benoit you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: Unity interface displaying is very slow (switching windows, workspaces, scrolling windows, firefox tabs),  even though my machine is pretty good. /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p Command says that hardware rendering is not disapleyed and indeed, compiz takes lots of cpu.
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: does your additional drivers tab show any other drivers?
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: whats your current driver on lshw -C video?
<Viking_Benoit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359258/
<Viking_Benoit> some problem with ssh somebody can help me ? on ubuntu server
<Viking_Benoit> pb is ssh macbook=>ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> Viking_Benoit: what did you do exactly that it stopped working?
<EleanorEllis> I am trying to setup automatic upgrades. In the file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades there is a line that specifies Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root"; which I understand sets the "From" address of the the notification email but where do I set the "To" email address?
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359272/
<Viking_Benoit> i change my internet connection so new box etc...
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: There is nothing in the additional software (I believe Intel drivers do not have proprietary)
<Viking_Benoit> and I didn't manage to connect by ssh my ubuntu server since mac os x
<lotuspsychje> Viking_Benoit: is your new device a router that could block ssh?
<Viking_Benoit> yes
<Viking_Benoit> but i disable the firewall to test
<lotuspsychje> Viking_Benoit: can you nmap yourself to see if ssh goes through
<Yelu> EleanorEllis, //Unattended-Upgrade::Mail "root@localhost"; => this line contains the "To:" e-mail address (not "From:")
<lotuspsychje> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 579 kB, installed size 2814 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: maybe try that one
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: "xserver-xorg-video-intel is already the newest version."
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: ok
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: Do you think that switching to another gui, like gnome, can help?
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: you can try, but as lshw doesnt show an active driver, you might need a proper driver
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: maybe here: but dont see 14.04 yet: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: Yes, I installed the driver from there on 13.10, and I think that maybe it somehow got messed on upgrade to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: aha, maybe a clean install might sort things out for you?
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: with download updates during setup
<omg_scout> lotuspsychje: Yeah I will go with that. I will start making a cleanup in graphic packages, as it got messy on all updates from I went from 12.04. If it does not help I will just install clean. Thanks for help;)
<lotuspsychje> omg_scout: np, hope you sort it
<mojtaba> ActionParsnip: It is user data and I am going to install a backup program like acebackup on windows and set them to upload the backup on this ftp server. (external hdd) Should I use ext4 or ntfs? (I will backup my windows machines and upload them on this ftp server)
<TerminalNovice> Help! I am installing Wine, yet I get this error message: http://pastebin.com/NmaGbHfG
<TerminalNovice> What do I do??
<lotuspsychje> !info wine saucy
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Yelu> mojtaba, as long as your backup software is able to also backup your file access rights (permissions) you have the choice (ntfs or ext4). If it's an external drive you have an advantage using ntfs, if you want to attached the drive to a Windows machine.
<karab44> hello
<Yelu> *attach!
<TerminalNovice> That doesn't help me lotuspsychje..
<karab44> is your totem is as much unstable as mine?
<lotuspsychje> TerminalNovice: im just checking versions..
<TerminalNovice> Sorry.
<karab44> I don't know how about normal video watching but when navigating it crashes
<geirha> TerminalNovice: apt-cache policy wine1.7 wine1.7-i386
<karab44> it happenes every time
<karab44> on other hand video works fine with VLC
<lotuspsychje> karab44: what kind of video files are you trying to play?
<stazich> .join #mtp
<aarobc> Have you accepted opus into your heart as your codec lord and savior?
<pietro10> Hi. Weird question, but my side-by-side DE configuration is messed up... Is there a way I can install another Ubuntu flavor on another partition while my main one is live, from a mounted ISO? (I forget if ext4 can be live-resized...) Thanks.
<karab44> lotuspsychje: mkv
<lotuspsychje> karab44: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<karab44> well I don't know but it works nice until I start navigate
<karab44> on other hand VLC doesn't crash
<lotuspsychje> karab44: vlc got built-in codecs and almost plays everything
<sk1special> is there a way to optimize video on my pos ? its like im watching a flipbook cartoon if its in hd
<karab44> oh
<Zyrax> set window_check_level_first ON
<voltagex> hey, I'm actually looking to build phablet-tools on Debian jessie or sid - I'm wondering if anyone can tell me wtf the click package is, and why I can't get it installed on Debian.
<karab44> lotuspsychje: yes, extras are installed
<cfhowlett> sk1special HD is a serious load on the system.  you have to reduce the load - dropping unity would probably help - or add ram
<DJones> voltagex: Probably best joining #debian and asking there
<lotuspsychje> karab44: not sure then, can you start totem from terminal to see the error?
<cfhowlett> voltagex ask debian not ubuntu
<sk1special> cfhowlett, dropping unity?
<voltagex> DJones, cfhowlett: the dependencies aren't in the debian archive, only the ubuntu archive
<pietro10> ...that's weird.
<karab44> ** (totem:5210): CRITICAL **: gst_video_codec_frame_ref: assertion 'frame != NULL' failed
<karab44> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<cfhowlett> sk1special sudo lxde and xfce4 are much less resource intensive.  sudo apt-get install xfce4 lxde                will install.  then logout, choose the alternate session, login and test it out.
<lotuspsychje> karab44: ubuntu version and totem version plz?
<popey> voltagex: phablet-tools are deprecated, join #ubuntu-touch for more details
<MikeLeman> http://www.twitch.tv/hoochRRR
<karab44> 14.04LTS and totam is 3.10.1
<sk1special> cfhowlett, how do i go back to unity if i dont like them?
<lotuspsychje> !info totem
<voltagex> thanks popey, the *new* page still references phablet-tools
<ubottu> totem (source: totem): Simple media player for the GNOME desktop based on GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.1-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 99 kB, installed size 694 kB
<DJones> MikeLeman: Please don't spam
<MikeLeman> kk
<MikeLeman> sorry
<popey> voltagex: ok, bits of it are deprecated ☻
<cfhowlett> sk1special logout, choose unity (or maybe it's called Ubuntu) session and login
<lotuspsychje> karab44: not sure sorry
<voltagex> will ask the -touch people
<voltagex> thanks
<sk1special> cfhowlett, ah mmk. ill check it out. thanks
<karab44> lotuspsychje: not a big problem I use VLC sometimes too
<pietro10> also
<pietro10> at voltagex's problem, isn't Click ubuntu-specific?
<karab44> it may be that video is partially corrupted, I know that VLC handles corrupted files just like that.
<pietro10> eh
<TerminalNovice> I tried to fix my own problem (Not being able to install Wine), but I now get a new error:
<TerminalNovice>  " The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<TerminalNovice>  wine1.7 : Depends: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.17-0ubuntu1~saucy1) but it is not installable"... Can I force install something?
<karab44> but generally totem crashes randomly on navigation action
<karab44> I haven't tried other files yet.
<thurstylark> Anyone else getting memory leak errors? "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<metoo3> Looking to make residual, 100% legit income using only 10 mins of your time a day? PTC sites, such as Probux have been around for years. Check it out http://www.probux.com/?r=windsorftw for more info!
<metoo3> or join me in #probux for more info
<ikonia> metoo3: please don't spam
<DJones> metoo3: Please don't spam
<metoo3> how is that spamming?
<cfhowlett> metoo3 it is and you know it is.  unwelcome here.  go elsewhere.
<ikonia> metoo3: posting information that is nothing to do with this channel without being request = spam
<metoo3> oh sorry
<mirik> всем хай
<cfhowlett> !ru|mirik!
<ubottu> mirik!: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sacto1358> j
<Xip> Ubuntu update erased all software and now is impossible to access anything..
<NiTeMaRe> i got kind of a interesting issue i'm trying to autoinstall ubuntu via cobbler, but ubuntu does not like that the gateway is on a different subnet at install time
<cfhowlett> !details|Xip
<ubottu> Xip: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<NiTeMaRe> is there any way i can get around that at install time? so that i can do this installation automatically?
<rsvp> will Trusty point release fit on a CD ????
<ikonia> no
<cfhowlett> rsvp nope
<cfhowlett> !mini| rsvp
<ubottu> rsvp: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Xip> cfhowlett: It was just automated update and I clicked OK, when I got back it started uninstalling software, drivers.. And now I can't access anything
<cfhowlett> Xip 14.04???
<Xip> cfhowlett: 13.10
<cfhowlett> Xip alternative:  download 14.04, make USB, boot and install.  if your data is in a separate /home do NOT format that partition.
<Xip> I don't understand why it would uninstall all software and stuff.. It doesn't make any sense
<cfhowlett> Xip I suspect you interrupted the process and broke it.
<rsvp> cfhowlett: is the MinimalCD is a *live* CD suitable for testing compatibility with older machines ????
<TerminalNovice> I looked at the conflicts for a file that I need to download in Synaptic, and it says it conflicts with a file called wine-amd64... is it okay to delete that file???
<cfhowlett> rsvp I THINK so but I've never used it.  ikonia can you explain?
<brothersome> Xip: Software -> options -> inform for new updates
<Xip> cfhowlett: It wasn't interuppted, I had it running for hours, until the computer was just blank
<Xip> cfhowlett: Files in home are still there
<cfhowlett> xip sweet!  then a clean install should fix quite nicely!
<Xip> yep, but the only problem I have now is that I can't find my CDROM in bios anymore
<Xip> or dvddrive~~~
<cfhowlett> Xip USB?
<ActionParsnip> rsvp: the minimal install a kernel, drivers, bootloader and basic tools
<ActionParsnip> rsvp: the installer will also offer to install various desktops from the repos online, rather than using local debs on a CD
<karab44> I have to click on desktop and then click on app again for titlebar menu showup. Anybody has the same?
<Xip> Is there a way for me to check what went wrong with the update? Is there some log file?
<humbag> Xip: /var/log/apt/history.log
<cfhowlett> humbag thanks.
<rsvp> so minimalCD is only about 30 megs... so would it be suitable for LTS upgrade from 12.04 ??? Maybe synaptic is better suited -- what do you think?
<mk001> unable to switch datacard from 2g to 3g network and from 3g to 2g network also.Problem is solved by downgrading the package modemmanager.But when it will be fixed?
<Xip> humbag: Thanks
<cfhowlett> rsvp it'll do the job if that's what you're asking ...
<Ahti333> is there a good way to directly upgrade ubuntu server 12.04 to 14.04
<Ahti333> ?
<cfhowlett> Ahti333 sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<rsvp> cfhowlett: which method is better?
<cfhowlett> rsvp depends on the user ...
<Yelu> karab44, I got a similar issue in a vboy guest (Ubuntu 14.04) with 3D checked. - I solved this by deactivating 3D.
<Yelu> vbox!
<cfhowlett> !vbox|karab44
<ubottu> karab44: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DJones> Ahti333: cfhowlett: 14.04 may not show as available upgrade yet.  Normally, upgrades from LTS to LTS are only flagged up once the .1 release is issued, which for 14.04.1 isn;t until 24th July
<karab44> Yelu: no, no I don't use vbox :). I mean I use from time to time but that happenes on host, real system
<i2c> Hey guys. I just installed a copy of Ubuntu 14.04 over my old copy of 13.10 and like an idiot I forgot to backup some files. Are they lost forever now?
<cfhowlett> DJones good to know.  thanks.  Ahti333 sorry for the faulty intel
<cfhowlett> i2c is your /home in it's own partition?
<i2c> Um. I'm not sure. Whatever the default is?
<bigred15> default its not
<Ahti333> DJones can I force an upgrade even though it is not marked as upgradable?
<cfhowlett> i2c default is not separate ...
<Yelu> karab44, yes. The hint was meant was for a "real" system (yours) => try to switch off 3D, if thera are possibilities.
<karab44> oh, Ok
<karab44> :)
<cfhowlett> !home|i2c a dedicated home makes upgrading WAY easier
<ubottu> i2c a dedicated home makes upgrading WAY easier: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<DJones> Ahti333: I'm not sure about that, its not something I've looked into
<i2c> OK well I've already upgraded.
<cfhowlett> DJones can he force with update -d?  or am I confused ...
<bigred15> why is home not separated by default? seems crazt
<bigred15> *crazy
<cfhowlett> bigred15 partition limitation issues I should think.
<cfhowlett> MBR
<mk001> unable to switch datacard from 2g to 3g network and from 3g to 2g network also.Problem is solved by downgrading the package modemmanager.But when it will be fixed?
<DJones> cfhowlett: I'm not sure whether it'd work because 14.04 isn't a development release now, in theory, the development release is currently 14.10
<cfhowlett> DJones this is the first LTS I've NOT upgraded immediately ...
<mirelle> hello ubuntu community ! im completly new to Linux
<cfhowlett> !manual|mirelle
<ubottu> mirelle: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<unicorn_> hey, same here and currently cant figure out how to install the driver I just installed :D
<unicorn_> *I just downloaded
<mirelle> ubottu thank you very much. but im truely no "user" :D i have rented a dedicated root server with ubuntu 12.04
<ubottu> mirelle: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ahti333> cfhowlett is upgrading even worth it or am i better off just reinstalling? (talking about a server, uptime is not important)
<mirelle> ah lol
<cfhowlett> Ahti333 I'm going to punt = suggest you ask the experts in #ubuntu-server
<deb> can someone tell me whatys going on here? http://sprunge.us/WVac
<Ahti333> cfhowlett that sounds reasonable :)
<Anomie21> http://pastebin.com/ziUEdwr9
<cfhowlett> deb NOT reading all that without more ifo.
<unicorn_> I'm currently having issues with installing packages, it tells me it cant locate package /home/user/Downloads
<Anomie21> cfhowlett: That aimed at me? Trying to install deluge
<deb> cfhowlett, perhaps the mirrors are down for that translation?
<cfhowlett> Anomie21 no that was for deb - probably facing a temporary mirror issue
<User273> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule
<unicorn_> I'm currently having issues with installing packages, it tells me it cant locate package /home/user/Downloads, what to do now?
<deb> cfhowlett, right, changing mirrors to usa ones
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ /home/user/Downloads is NOT a package.
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ how, exactly are you installing said packages?
<unicorn_> cfhowlett I didn't try to install that, I wrote the zip archive name after it
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ so you're NOT using software center or APT ???
<unicorn_> cfhowlett I am actually using apt-get
<OerHeks> unicorn_, apt-get does not look for packages in /downloads/, so what exactly are you trying to do?
<Pici> unicorn_: what are you trying to install?
<tonKdAni> anyonenow ow to do terminal comm?
<cfhowlett> Pici unicorn = AMD drivers
<Pici> cfhowlett: ah
<rynop> I’m using the ubuntu 14.04 vagrant box (https://vagrantcloud.com/ubuntu/trusty64) and getting really slow outgoing connections to http. Like connecting to google is taking more than 5sec via curl. nslookup is fast. mtr is fast. any idea what could be causing?
<unicorn_> Pici I'm trying to install AMD driver from official website
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ with that .sh file, you're looking at a bit of terminal work NOT apt-get
<qin> tonKdAni: Can you elaborate? What command?
<tonKdAni> I mean lik twoo user comm with echo?
<unicorn_> cfhowlett terminal work in what way? I installed my first linux 3 days ago and still getting used to it
<Yelu> unicorn_, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+14.04+amd+drivers+install
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ complete instructions should be in the README file you dowloaded
<stefg> rynop: networking hardware or blocked ports come to mind... if that's a virtual machine the virtio-driver may have issues,
<unicorn_> cfhowlett there's no readme file in it
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ check the AMD site then
<OerHeks> unicorn_, why not use the build-in driver tool?
<rynop> stefg: im just doing ‘curl -o /dev/null -s -w %{time_connect}:%{time_starttransfer}:%{time_total}\\n https://www.google.com' . It ends up working, so dont think its a blocked port issue.  Also my 12.04 vbox image on same machine here works fine.
<unicorn_> OerHeks you mean the pre-installed driver?
<cfhowlett> !amd|unicorn_
<cfhowlett> unicorn_ http://www.securethelock.com/2014/04/20/installing-configuring-amdati-drivers-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<OerHeks> unicorn_, no, the "additional driver tool" , just type 'driver' in Dash > (the left top icon=dash)
<stefg> rynop: i know of some regressions with network drivers..... alx is one example. it works, but slow and unreliable. have you tried to run netperf?
<Baluse> hello . I use ubuntu server.
<cfhowlett> !server|Baluse
<ubottu> Baluse: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<LordDeath> 12.04 dist-upgrade to 14.04 vs clean install of 14.04 <-- will there be huge differences?
<stefg> LordDeath: Certainly
<cfhowlett> LordDeath end result is the same.  process is faster/smoother with clean install IMO
<goeo_> why would this happen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359718/
<ActionParsnip> LordDeath: old configs and packages may cause issues but a clean install will be as the OS is fully intended. Both ways have pros and cons
<stefg> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> goeo_, 11.10 is óld, upgrade to 12.04
<cfhowlett> goeo_ your mirrors could be under repair/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> goeo_: check for Windows updates under Windows 95, what happens?
<OerHeks> goeo_, those updateservers are offline by now
<unicorn_> OerHeks and cfhowlett both suggested same thing which seems to work :) thanks guys
<DJones> goeo_: 11.10 is end of life, it stopped being supported in May 2013, the repositories will have been removed
<goeo_> but it worked a few days ago
<ActionParsnip> goeo_: yes its been turned off now
<goeo_> oh i see
<stefg> goeo_: your version is end of life... please upgrade
<stephen_jenkins>  that's what she said
<ActionParsnip> goeo_: just like there are no updates for Windows 95
<brjvl> DJones: when an ubuntu EOL is eg May 2013 -- does that mean May 1st?
<stephen_jenkins>  that's what she said
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|stephen_jenkins
<ubottu> stephen_jenkins: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<stephen_jenkins>  that's what she said
<deb> hmm my apt-get update stops at :_ Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates/restricted Translation-en_US, Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates/universe Translation-en_US, 97% [Waiting for headers]    anyone have this same issue?
<stephen_jenkins>  that's what she said
<DJones> brjvl: No, can be different dates, 11.10 was 9th May
<cfhowlett> stephen_jenkins stop.
<ActionParsnip> deb: try a little later
<stefg> goeo_: maybe that one year after eol the repos finally closed
<rynop> stefg: i’ve never used netperf, but here is the output. Dont see any connect/dns resolve timers here - you recommend any specific options? dont see any options for these phases in the docs. http://pastebin.com/bTBA8uV4
<rynop> I know its a problem in the dns or connect phase, as once it connects it d/l or uploads fast
<stefg> rynop: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/netperf.1.html choose what you see fit. My first investigation would be if it's a timing or a throughput related issue..
<stefg> rynop: next step would be to traceroute a connection to a well known server
<stefg> rynop: check lsmod for your network card driver and google if there are known issues with it in newer kernels
<rynop> stefg: good ideas, will do
<rynop> stefg: i’m using the same intel pro/1000 MT (82540EM) on my 14.04 and 12.04 vbox VMs
<rynop> but as u say may be kernel thing
<chandra> Hi,  I hit a Samba4 exception, which I had uninstalled, when I tried installing Libreoffice writer.  Now I'm really afraid to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04  - previous upgrade slowed down internet connection most unacceptably
<stefg> rynop: i think it's safe to aśsume that these are ok...(they are physical, not virtual...aren't they?)
<chandra> Hi Ubuntu Support - need some help (1) I hit a Samba4 exception, which I had uninstalled, when I tried installing Libreoffice writer. (2)  previous upgrade slowed down internet connection - is it safe to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<chandra> Hi Ubuntu Support - need some help (1) I hit a Samba4 exception, which I had uninstalled, when I tried installing Libreoffice writer. (2)  previous upgrade slowed down internet connection - is it safe to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<Liiyes> Hi everyone
<rynop> stefg: not sure what u mean. I’m emulating an adapter, not using virtio: https://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.hipchat.com/15441/59699/hdHWm0LCuOwqCzS/upload.png
<Munster> o/
<devhost> I'm having issues with Gnome on Ubuntu 14.04.
<devhost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7359834/
<stefg> rynop: i think your problem could be virtualization-related... I'd try a different adapter (maybe virtio) and check if it changes something. If not go back to the original settings
<devhost> I purged gnome-session and installed gnome-session-flashback, still having issues with 'gnome-session-is-accelerated: No composite extension.'
<rynop> stefg: dang ya i was thikning same thing. virtio didnt help: http://pastebin.com/Q9Vpuif5
<devhost> Next step is to purge gnome-session-flashback and install *-fallback
<rynop> stefg: I’m gonna try a newer daily build vagrant.box file from ubuntu
<devhost> Because #gnome on GIMPnet wasn't any help. If I can't get gnome to work I will have to use xfce.
<ActionParsnip> rynop: what speed does:   ethtool eth0 | grep -i speed     show
<simpleuser> Hi there. Several months ago I found a small program to change the behavior of the bash prompt (adding battery state for laptops, git branch and commits, and so on). Do you have an idea about what is the name of this thing ?
<wheatthin> cairo dock?
<simpleuser> wheatthin: ??
<wheatthin> or some sort of widget
<simpleuser> I’m talking about a bash prompt ;)
<rynop> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/pkcA1zNy . 3.13.0-24 is my kernel fwiw.  Its not the link speed problem here, I know its somewhere in the dns or connection phase. per my curl timer output: http://pastebin.com/Q9Vpuif5
<somsip> simpleuser: a search on 'bash prompt functions' is given plenty of other examples for me
<simpleuser> somsip: yep.
<OerHeks> simpleuser, i think you want dash, not bash > http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-customize-your-command-prompt--net-24083
<simpleuser> Found it !
<simpleuser> https://github.com/nojhan/liquidprompt
<simpleuser> Thanks :)
<somsip> simpleuser: I like the git extras (I show the branch in my prompt as it is) so I might steal that. Nice find :)
<Yelu> devhost, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1274013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1274013 gnome-flashback (metacity) fails to start without hardware acceleration, cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<devhost> yelu I've actually seen this bug
<devhost> Is there a solution other then the one in the comments of that bug?
<devhost> Because I don't want to add that repo.
<Yelu> devhost, idk
<skinux> For some reason, my desktop background is black. How do I fix this?
<sudormrf> odd issue that I am trying to work on here.  I added a repo but it cannot connect to it.  If I browse to the page it works just fine, just when using apt-get update or even wget it fails.  this *is* being done in a VM.  I started off with it NAT'd, but now it is using a bridged connection and it still isn't working.  Any ideas guys?
<simpleuser> somsip: Yep, it’s great to use ;)
<Yelu> skinux, maybe too simple? - Try right click on desktop and choose a wallpaper (or change background color in settings).
<skinux> Icons disappeared as well
<skinux> "System program problem detected" message also appears and won't go away.
<ActionParsnip> sudormrf: are you using a proxy?
<Yelu> skinux, ok, this sounds more serious than "background".
<skinux> Right-click on desktop does nothing
<ActionParsnip> skinux: press ALT+F2 and run:    nautilus -k
<sudormrf> ActionParsnip, no.
<virtualista> hello. can anybody help me? i just installed 13.10, but there is no automount for my fat32 flash driver. i have my eth driver on that, but i cant access. the mount says: special device doesnt exist. any idea?
<ActionParsnip> virtualista: when you last unplugged it, did you use the safe removal feature?
<holstein> virtualista: for your fat32 usb stick?
<virtualista> yes, there is no error or any blabla on windows
<holstein> virtualista: blabla?
<skinux> Which log do I need to check???
<ActionParsnip> virtualista: run a chkdsk on the partition in Windows, then use the safe removal feature in the system tray and only unplug it when you are told
<reis_> hi
<holstein> skinux: i would check my system.. usually i start with hardware testing
<virtualista> ActionParsnip okey
<skinux> It doesn't seem like any hardware problem.
<skinux> But, which software should I run to check hardware?
<holstein> skinux: sure.. just confirm that.. since you are getting a message, and you dont know for sure
<WereCatf> I just updated my Ubuntu to 14.04 and all of a sudden my Samba-shares stopped working, trying to access them from Windows 7 just keeps asking for username and password. Before this it worked just fine without any usernames or passwords, so what changed?
<holstein> skinux: i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in the terminal and report errors
<skinux> I just did that a couple of days ago
<holstein> WereCatf: permissions, likely
<shayday> Hello is anyone using Ubuntu on a macbook?
<skinux> And, dist-upgrade isn't recommanded anymore
<holstein> skinux: ok.. try it now, ok? and report errors.. if you are asking what i think you should do as a volunteer
<virtualista> ActionParsnip done
<virtualista> now?
<holstein> skinux: i just recommended it.. you can research and run what you like.
<Slart> skinux: it isn't??? what's the replacement? just upgrade?
<WereCatf> holstein: permissions on what?
<skinux> do-release-upgrade is recommended now
<holstein> WereCatf: samba server
<holstein> skinux: im not asking you to do a release upgrade
<Slart> skinux: dist-upgrade isn't the same as upgrade to the next release of ubuntu.. never was
<WereCatf> holstein: Uh, why would they suddenly change? The smb.conf is exactly the same
<holstein> WereCatf: i dont read they changed suddenly.. you stated you upgraded
<skinux> Trying it now
<WereCatf> holstein: Yes, I upgraded the system, but kept the same smb.conf
<shayday> Cause I was just wondering would it be possible to install Ubuntu alone w/o refit I never use mac osx anymore anyways I've backed up my home dir and was hoping to o clean install for full space usage anyone know if its possible?
<holstein> WereCatf: i would start with the basics.. pinging the mmachines from each other.. checking samba is installed and running..
<daftykins> shayday: it makes more sense to keep OS X around for any potential firmware updates etc.
<daftykins> shayday: you could just leave a bare install on and shrink the partition down to the smallest you can get away with
<skinux> So far, no errors...it's unpacking about 2MB of packages.
<WereCatf> holstein: Considering the fact that I am using the machine over SSH I'd say network is working quite fine. Also, the shares can be accessed just fine from another Linux-system, but Windows 7 no longer can access it. So something changed and I need to know what.
<shayday> kk thanks for ur input much appreciated
<holstein> WereCatf: permissions, likely.. since you say you upgraded
<Xip> Hi friends
<daftykins> WereCatf: check the samba logs
<Xip> When I'm installing Ubuntu now it doesn't give me an option to install without erasing everything
<Xip> I just want to install the OS not remove files
<daftykins> Xip: the installer should offer you the manual option, it's called 'something else'
<OliverUK> Hiya, quick question, does anyone know if 'mail' can send mail with a bcc address when initiated from the command line?  I have tried the -b option and that breaks it.  'mail (GNU Mailutils) 2.99.97'
<Xip> (I got swedish version so it literally translated..) "Erase drive and install Ubuntu" and then "Something else"
<Xip> daftykins: Right, so if I take "Something else" What should I do then?
<Guest93401> hello im new to ubuntu     switching from windows  is antivirus really needed on ubuntu home desktop ?
<Slart> Guest93401: not really, no
<daftykins> Xip: partition manually
<holstein> !av | Guest93401
<ubottu> Guest93401: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> OliverUK: nothing in "man mail"
<daftykins> Xip: what's on your disk already?
<ActionParsnip> Guest93401: unless you run a fileserver or a mailserver you won't need it
<Xip> daftykins: files in the home directory, about 600 gb of content I want to preserve
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: No, nothing relating to bcc, read that already
<Xip> daftykins: I can't back it up because I dont have anything to move it to
<Xip> daftykins: it's a former Ubuntu install that is whacky
<daftykins> Xip: ok, so then in manual partitioning you want to set the /home partition up as your mount point, then set your original / as your EXT4 / and tell it to format it so you have a clean 14.04 install (assuming that's what you're doing)
<Xip> daftykins: Yeah it's a 14.04 install
<daftykins> Xip: does that sound clear enough then?
<ActionParsnip> OliverUK: all i'm finding is -b for bcc, like you said
<chirag> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 using iso file how can i do that?
<Xip> daftykins: I don't know how to do that, sorry. Where do I set the /home partition as my mount point?
<|JZ|> hey how come i dont see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide - There are a few graphical tools available that offer more flexibility than the "Sharing Options" in the Nautilus context menu. .. i am runing ubuntu 14.04
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: Yea, online manual says there is a -b option but looking at 'man mail' shows nothing
<ActionParsnip> OliverUK: weird
<daftykins> Xip: in the installer, after selecting 'something else' you'll get a partitioner screen
<bigred15> What's the purpose of this "Templates" directory in the users home location?
<NoSpoon42> hello, where are settings of xchat are stored in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> OliverUK: tried --bcc
<Xip> daftykins: Right, I'm in that screen right now
<ActionParsnip> OliverUK: possibly an oversight, could report a bug
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: My only other though was to put the Bcc information into the header
<daftykins> Xip: you could put a screenshot up online if you like
<clue_h> NoSpoon42, in home it is hidden
<|JZ|> how can i see the "Sharing Options" in the Nautilus context menu? i am running ubuntu 14.04
<ActionParsnip> OliverUK: worth a punt
<clue_h> NoSpoon42, view > hidden files n folders
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: Let me try --bcc
<NoSpoon42> <clue_h> thanks
<chirag> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 using iso file how can i do that?
<daftykins> Xip: brb 2 mins my cat needs letting in (:
<shayday> or control + H
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: mail: unrecognized option '--bcc'
<Xip> daftykins: Ok friend
<holstein> chirag: i would just run the installer from the 14.04 CD, and you should be promted for the scenario.. ask if not
<Xip> daftykins: I'm not sure how I should screenshot this thing
<clue_h> or in terminal cd .xchat2/
<chirag> upgrade option is disable...
<chirag> since i have dual boot enable
<|JZ|> how can i see the "Sharing Options" in the Nautilus context menu? i am running ubuntu 14.04
<BARFii> hi
<BARFii> ým how to install supybot?
<BARFii> in linux?
<BARFii> /Supybot-0.83.4.1)]$
<BARFii> after?
<s1991> Hello I need some help
<holstein> BARFii: i just referred to the documentation.. just ran it as they intend
<daftykins> Xip: you can press the print-screen key on the keyboard, then it'll automatically open a window asking to save the image. then you can browse to a site like postimage.org to share it
<BARFii>  ./configure: No such file or directory
<holstein> !info supybot
<daftykins> s1991: ask away with as much detail as you can
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (trusty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<BARFii> hm
<virtualista> mount -t vfat -o /dev/sdb1 /media/ext
<holstein> BARFii: you can always just run the repo version.. sudo apt-get install supybot
<virtualista> is it good for mounting?
<BARFii> ým not holstein root
<virtualista> fat32 mounting
<BARFii> ým user in vps
<chirag>  I installed ubuntu 12.04 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 using iso file how can i do that? upgrade option is disable...since i have dual boot
<BARFii> look
<Xip> daftykins: The printscreen button does nothing
<BARFii> vds(~/Supybot-0.83.4.1)]$
<Yelu> OliverUK, check your installed mail package (mailx, mail, other one, maybe symlinked to something "odd") and if that program is capable of "bcc"
<holstein> BARFii: then, ask the provider of your system to install, or refer to the documentation.. i just ran supybot on a system as my user that i was not "Root" on
<BARFii> after ý dont known
<Jef91> is this the right place to ask questions about Ubiquity?
<holstein> BARFii: correct.. but, you dont need to install it like that.. you are not reading the documentation. you can just run it in place as your user, if the system provides the support needed. if it doesnt, you need to ask the maintainer
<|JZ|> how can i see the "Sharing Options" in the Nautilus context menu? i am running ubuntu 14.04
<s1991> daftykins: for now I've elementary os install, now I want to shift to ubuntu 14.04, but I've to reinstal all my working envirnmnt, is there any way to shift to ubuntu with my present packages and things installed
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: Putting information into header seems to do what I want it to do.  Anyone know how I might be able to put multiple header parts into a single command line?
<Hideme> So, looking for a new video card, am I better going with AMD or Nvidia (driver/support wise) ?
<holstein> |JZ|: please stop reposting.. i use gigolo
<chirag> is any one there i need help
<chirag> upgrade option is disable...
<holstein> !Info gigolo
<chirag> <chirag> since i have dual boot enable
<daftykins> Xip: are you looking at a screen like this? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Ubuntu-create-partition.png
<|JZ|> gigolo ?
<BARFii> holstein how to install ?
<OliverUK> Yelu: Hopefully nothing out of the ordinary, simply installed 'ssmtp' and then 'mailutils'
<s1991> daftykins: I've setup my working env which almost took 2 day, since it involves lots to mysql thing, so want to skip that
<|JZ|> holstein, what is gigolo
<BARFii> ým opened tar.gz file
<holstein> BARFii: you dont. you just run it, in place, as is.. according to he documentation
<Xip> daftykins: Yep, I'm looking at that screen
<daftykins> s1991: sorry i can provide no help with elementary OS
<Yelu> OliverUK, just a try, okay then ...
<virtualista> holstein i formated the falshdriver into fat32 and ejected with safely feature. mount -t vfat says: special device doesnt exist
<holstein> |JZ|: it is a way to supply the connectivitiy you are looking for, and missing
<daftykins> Xip: so how many entries do you see beneath /dev/sda ?
<|JZ|> where can i find it ?
<|JZ|> n/m installing it now
<s1991> daftykins: no I'm not asking help with that, I just want to shift my stuff mainly all mysql thing to ubuntu 14.04 from there
<skinux> Program problems happening on system start are for: VirtualBox, ffDiaporama, Signon-UI, and X.Org
<skinux> I need to know which log file(s) to check so I can track down this issue.
<bitox> trying to install rust-nightly on 14.04, get this error: rust-nightly : Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.2-19ubuntu1 is to be installed
<daftykins> s1991: right but one would need to know something about elementary in order to take its' state over to ubuntu, which i don't :)
<frew> hey guys, I'm trying to install some closed source drivers from the command line, and jockey-text appears to not be a command?
<s1991> can anybody else can help me with this**
<bitox> what should i do?
<frew> oh I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/447521/how-do-you-use-ubuntu-drivers-common-or-software-properties-in-the-command-line
<path0gen> hi all, whats the "ubuntu" user in my shadow file and why does it have an encrypted password when i never made an 'ubuntu' account?
<Rory> path0gen: Is it an Amazon EC2 instance?
<Xip> daftykins: /dev/sda
<Xip> free space - 1 mb
<Xip> free space - 0 mb
<path0gen> its Azure cloud
<Xip> sec
<Xip> I'll paste it
<Xip> in bin
<Rory> path0gen: That'll be it then: it will the a modified Ubuntu installation provided by them
<Xip> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/FMzW4Kb0 <- like this
<path0gen> Rory: Im trying to lock down this host, it is ok to disable the account?
<Rory> path0gen: I couldn't answer that, you'd have to ask Azure
<path0gen> k ty
<Rory> path0gen: But probably fine, yes
<Rory> path0gen: It was likely used for installation of packages
<daftykins> Xip: ok it looks like your /home and / aren't separate, they're all on sda3 which is a 750GB partition
<skinux> How do I view information sent by problem reporter?
<Xip> daftykins: Yeah the stuff I want to keep is in there, that's as much as I understand
<Yelu> skinux, some applications haave their own logs. this is documented in the documentation of the app. For system logs take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<Rory> skinux: Are you referring to the dialogue when an application crashes? This: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=apport_crash_nodetails.png
<daftykins> Xip: the only way to do it, if you're absolutely sure you don't want anything outside of the /home directory, is to delete every other folder on that drive the install to it afresh
<skinux> I'm referring to a dialog which only has "Cancel" and "Report" buttons available.
<s1991> Hello, is there any way I can shift mysql all databases as it is from one ubuntu os to another, so I don't need to append that data in mysql**
<chirag> I installed ubuntu 12.04 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 using iso file how can i do that?
<daftykins> chirag: put it on a DVD or flash drive then reinstall
<junka> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 28.0+build2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24500 kB, installed size 59477 kB
<Rory> s1991: mysqldump -u username -p --all-databases > output.sql
<holstein> chirag: just use the 14.04 iso you have, and run the installer, and follow the prompts that should automatically give you that option.. please dont repost, and let us know if that option is not present in the 14.04 installer
<bigred15> Is there a good explanation of audio on Linux? I have a nightmare trying to deal with conflictions, and my lack of conceptual understanding of how it all works is causing more problems than anything.
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<s1991> Rory: but when I source that into another os it will take very much time, something like one day
<s1991> Rory: is there any way by which I can just copy paste the folder
<bigred15> holstein: Thanks, but none of those really explain the finer details of how it all works.
<daftykins> Xip: i can assist you more shortly if you like but i must go somewhere quickly
<holstein> bigred15: its more about your specific audio hardware and using linux on it.. and if that is being facilitated by the manfacturer of the hardware, or able to be facilitated by alsa
<daftykins> bbs
<MaxFrames> hello; I can't figure out how to report a bug in lubuntu-desktop (specifically in the login window manager) from the launchpad website; I only see a few cathegories: artwork, software center, tweaks, lxfind, lxscreenshot
<MaxFrames> the bug I want to report does not fall under any of these
<Rory> s1991: Yes, just copy and paste the folder
<Rory> s1991: The files are compatible across all versions of MySQL
<bigred15> holstein: Interesting, but I'm not sure why this continually happens with flash vs mpd vs mplayer.
<s1991> Rory: yes, can you direct me which one?
<Rory> s1991: I believe by default it's /var/lib/mysql
<Rory> s1991: Whatever folder you currently back up, transfer that
<chirag> holsteing: option is present but it is disabled
<holstein> bigred15: flash is not a "good" test.. its not supporting linux
<holstein> chirag: read why its disabled.. consider reinstallation
<bigred15> holstein: I can simply restart X and the conflictions stop between applications, to restart X isn't a massive issue for me, but it's an annoyance, haha.
<s1991> Rory: /var/lib/mysql doen't exist
<holstein> bigred15: you need to remove flash from the equation..
<bigred15> holstein: I can remove flash from the equation altogether, and run mpd under a specific user (even though mpd is a user in itself).
<bigred15> but the issues remain with mpd vs mplayer.
<MaxFrames> I think the affected component is lightdm; can you tell me how to report a bug in lightdm from the launchpad website?
<holstein> bigred15: whats the issue?
<bitox> while installing rust-nightly in 14.04 get this:The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bitox>  rust-nightly : Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.9) but 4.8.2-19ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bitox> what can i do?
<bigred15> holstein: applications fight for audio. so mpd will work for for a few hours, then if i decide to play a video under mplayer, and then revert back to mpd, audio wont work.
<holstein> bitox: ask the maintainers of rust-nightly for support..
<bigred15> and only way to fix it is restarting X.
<bitox> ok
<holstein> bitox: they dont "Fight" here. i use pulseaudio.. do you?
<holstein> bitox: sorry..
<holstein> bigred15: ^ do you use pulseaudio?
<bitox> it's fine
<bigred15> yah pulse
<holstein> bigred15: you can try using pavucontrol, which can provide some "better" routing options
<bigred15> why does restarting X fix it?
<holstein> bigred15: i'll go one further.. what makes you think anything is "broken" ?
<holstein> bigred15: i would try routing options, and see if you can just route back to what you like
<Rory> s1991: Do you currently have mysql installed?
<s1991> ya, ofcourse
<holstein> bigred15: keep in mind, the drivers you are using for your audio are doing usually the best they can, and you were not guaranteed linux support for your hardware by the manufacterer
<s1991> Rory: ya, ofcourse
<Rory> s1991: If that directory doesn't exist it means you installed mysql manually somehow and set it up in a non-default location, so you will have to back up that location
<holstein> bigred15: sometimes, testing with live CD's to use a different alsa and/or kernel version can be very helpful
<s1991> Rory: ok, i'll find out
<bigred15> this occurs on gentoo/arch as well
<bigred15> so i assume hardware
<holstein> bigred15: well, it could be hardware support. that could be the "best" alsa can do with that device
<Rory> s1991: It is probably the "mysql" user's home directory: grep mysql /etc/passwd
<holstein> bigred15: it can be helpful to provide bugs upstream at alsa..
<loa> what is way to add automatic russian subs?
<loa> where i can start?
<s1991> Rory: cd /var/lib/mysql throws permission denies
<Rory> s1991: Your user doesn't have read access to that folder, you need to use sudo
<Rory> !sudo | s1991
<ubottu> s1991: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<s1991> Rory: no, I know about sudo, but how do I "cd" to that folder
<Rory> s1991: You ought to back up the entire folder "sudo cp /var/lib/mysql/ /path/to/destination"
<Rory> s1991: If you want to cd into it and browse around you can obtain a root shell with "sudo -i" but be careful with it
<s1991> Rory: ok, thanks
<MaxFrames> I filed the bug in the Ubuntu section; I hope it was the correct choice...
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: it can be moved by ops
<virtualista> how can i write = sign ?
<virtualista> on 13.10
<|JZ|> why does it take so long to download from the servers ?
<|JZ|> on apt-get update
<Rory> |JZ|: Speed of internet connection, and choice of mirror
<ActionParsnip> |JZ|: busy server, contended connection
<MaxFrames> can anyone confirm if, when installing 13.10 from scratch and choosing any language _other_ than english for the keyboard layout, the keyboard layout in the logon screen is correct/matches the chosen one?
<ActionParsnip> |JZ|: if you use apt-fast it can help
<|JZ|> i tried switching mirrors didnt help much
<MaxFrames> I need someone who's running 13.10 and has any keyboard layout other than en-us or en-uk
<Rory> MaxFrames: You ought to use 14.04 really, but yes, that is what happens
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: 13.10 is EOL in June, you may want to use 14.04 which is LTS
<Rory> MaxFrames: That is, indeed, the entire point of that option
<MaxFrames> well I installed 14.04 from scratch and chose Italian layout, but the logon screen wants to use en-us
<MaxFrames> so I want to use 13.10 until this bug is fixed
<MaxFrames> but only of course if 13.10 doesn't have this issue
<Rory> MaxFrames: If you change the keyboard layout on the login screen, you will only have to do it once
<MaxFrames> I tried to (not to mention it-it was already selected) to no avail
<Rory> MaxFrames: I have never encountered this bug, and I would have done because I have a # character in my password which always breaks if it is in a US layout
<daftykins> MaxFrames: why not just change it on the login screen?
<MaxFrames> Rory: are you on 14.04?
<Rory> MaxFrames: Are you sure you selected Italian keyboard layout and not just language?
<Rory> MaxFrames: Yes
<MaxFrames> RoryHughes: absolutely positive
<BrianH> Anyone else getting terrible performance from 14.04 in VB with Unity?
<MaxFrames> I even repeated the install process twice
<Rory> MaxFrames: You're asking if I'm sure what release I'm using?
<Rory> MaxFrames: Oh
<Rory> MaxFrames: Why not change the keyboard layout on the login screen? You would only have to do it once?
<MaxFrames> Rory: ubuntu or lubuntu? the problem might be only with lubuntu or only with the italian layout
<Rory> ah
<emx> is this still valid for 14.04?
<Rory> Ask in #lubuntu it's almost certainly specific to that, which uses different display technologies
<emx> http://askubuntu.com/questions/434732/reinstall-ubuntu
<MaxFrames> Rory: as I said, I changed it, but it did not actually change (the gui said "Italian" but the actual layout was English)
<virtualista> how can i write = sign ?
<MaxFrames> unfortunately I've been in #lubuntu over and over, no one appears to be available to answer tis
<MaxFrames> this
<ActionParsnip> MaxFrames: tried switching DM to gdm or slime etc....
<daftykins> emx: should be fine
<MaxFrames> ActionParsnip: I need to google all three ;)
<MaxFrames> dm=desktop manager?
<emx> daftykins, thanks
<Yelu> MaxFrames, maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes => "Boot, installation and post-install" => "Live session starts with keyboard set to English US and time zone as UTC even if non-english languages are selected (1297234) "
<Rory> virtualista: In between - and backspace
<vedic> Which gui do you recommend? I have tried xfce4 but I think I need a bit better but light as well. xfce4 is light but I need a bit better
<Rory> !best
<Rory> eh?
<MaxFrames> Yelu: except this is not a live session, I've installed it
<daftykins> vedic: LXDE is your next lighter choice
<daftykins> vedic: lubuntu-desktop
<Rory> vedic: Popular options include Unity, Gnome, KDE, Mate, Cinnamon, XFCE, LXDE, Openbox+Tint
<MaxFrames> additionally, manually reapplying the layout preference did not fix anything
<Yelu> MaxFrames, you didn't mention (no live session)
<vedic> daftykins, Rory: Thanks
<MaxFrames> ok, so those are alternative login managers
<Rory> MaxFrames: Those are alternative desktop environment and/or window managers
<Rory> MaxFrames: I was answering vedic's question specifically
<MaxFrames> I was talking about slim (not slime, I presume) and gdm which ActionParsnip suggested I tried
<vedic> Rory, daftykins: I would prefer the one which is not like Win 8 where you have categories to choose and then go to program etc. Prefer the old desktop without default recommended packages (don't need office, audio players etc but do need audio working)
<Rory> vedic: Your desktop environment is independant from things like office suites, audio players etc
<bigred15> openbox, vedic.
<|JZ|> user did not accept the  license
<|JZ|> The fonts are NOT installed.
<|JZ|> Please run 'dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer' to perform the installation again
<|JZ|> oops
<vedic> Rory: I think by default they install some recommended stuff.
<Rory> vedic: You're thinking of lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop etc
<Rory> vedic: Those meta packages install all the lubuntu, xubuntu stuff etc
<vedic> yea
<Rory> vedic: But you don't need all of lubuntu to use lxde
<vedic> I see
<vedic> ok
<Rory> vedic: If you want a super light desktop environment install the openbox window manager and the tint2 panel
<daftykins> |JZ|: please don't paste things directly in future
<|JZ|> it was accidentally
<vedic> ok reading about them, Rory
<|JZ|> which is why is oops
<Rory> but lxde is a little less intimidating tbh
<bigred15> vedic: openbox is the key!
<ActionParsnip> |JZ|: tab and enter to accept
<albeit> Hey all, I have four monitor connected and showing as active in the display manager, but two of them show no output (are in power save mode). But the mouse moves into the space as if they would be there... any ideas on how to get them running? Using open-source radeon driver.
<daftykins> albeit: how are they connected?
<albeit> The two that are not working are connected via Displayport. The two that are working are DVI.
<albeit> The "main" video card, Radeon HD 6790, has one connected via DVI, which works, and the two non-working displayport ones.
<daftykins> albeit: does a single DP display work if it's the only one connected?
<albeit> xrandr shows the two non-working monitors as connected, and display manager says they are "ON".
<OliverUK> ActionParsnip: Managed to solve what I wanted to do by specifying multiple '-a' options for different header parts.  Thanks a lot for your help.
<daftykins> i wouldn't be too surprised if radeon isn't hugely up on DP
<albeit> Just unplugged on displayport, the other one is still off. Would a reboot affect that?
<daftykins> albeit: i was asking if you get a picture booting with only one DP display connected
<albeit> Ah, let me check. (thanks btw). Brb
<Yelu> MaxFrames, there is a bug and a solution (for "italian" too) here, if this is your problem => http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/keyboard-layout-switches-to-english-each-time-i-reboot
<vedic> Rory, bigred15, for installing openbox with tint2 what I need to get via apt-get ?
<bigred15> http://ndever.net/articles/linux/install-openbox-ubuntu-1304-1310 <--follow that
 * Yelu note to self: people got no patience nowadays ...
<vedic> bigred15: I thought I would be one or two packages but it seems its more than 100 MB and lot of manual configuration
<bigred15> vedic: it can be two packages
<bigred15> just insall openbox/tint2/obmenu
<[Ch4m3l30n]> Does the 64-bit flavour of 14.04 now run on CPUs without the AMD64 extensions? I read up on the X32 ABI support, but honestly don't quite understand whether it allows the 64-bit kernel to run on CPUs without the AMD64 extensions.
<Sivik> I installed ubuntu touch 14.04 beta and the sudo su password isn't ubuntu.  How do I know what it is set to?
<junka> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<junka> ^ Sivik
<Kiborg> Pozdravljeni
<Sivik> thanks junka didn't know there was a different channel
<Kiborg> Sorry wrong chat... :)
<Giddeon> Question: Should my /etc/hostname file contain the short name or the FQDN?
<rAg3> Giddeon, in what context are you talking about ?
<EleanorEllis> Since installing Ubuntu 14.04 I get occasional video stuttering when playing youtube videos with html5 or iplayer videos with flash. I am using google chrome. I dont know where to look first.
<jnj> My laptop seems to sleep when idle for ~10m, I have not enabled this for battery nor ac in settings->power manager, is anyone having this issue? Xubuntu 14.04.
<Giddeon> rAg3: Ubuntu server 14.04 on Linode
<Kiborg> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and extending a window over half a screen doesn't seem to work anymore. Shouldnt this be under turn sticky edges on?
<EleanorEllis> jnj: I also had this issue on Ubuntu 12.04 but never managed to fix it
<rAg3> Giddeon, i have a server in digital ocean, i dont think you need hostname to be fqdn. you can put it to whatever you like
<Giddeon> rAg3: yah I'm seeing multiple opinions. It LOOKS like the hostname file is supposed to contain the short name and then the /etc/hosts file is used to determine the FQDN
<Atomos26> yo
<Giddeon> rAg3: but I've read sites that say to put the FQDN in the hostname file as well
<Atomos26> I updated to 14.04, now compiz consumed 1.5 GB ram
<Atomos26> *consumes
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> i'm trying to change language for my DOCUMENTS and others folders
<lionrouge> what i made: edited ~/.config/user-dirs.locale and run xdg-user-dirs-update. It diden't work
<lionrouge> how can i do it properly?
<skinux> I notice syslog is full of errors of SMTP, nullmailer trying to send to 'mail' host.
<OerHeks> lionrouge, maybe logout/login ?
<rAg3> Giddeon, you require that if you are trying to set it to be a public rechable domain
<rAg3> Giddeon, you can set so in /etc/hosts as well to point to your server
<vedic> bigred15: openbox tint2 and obmenu didn't bring gui. Still in text mode
<lionrouge> OerHeks, ok
<vedic> Rory:^
<ljunggren> vedic, what are you trying to do?
<Giddeon> rAg3: good point
<vedic> ljunggren: install gui for ubuntu 12.04
<vedic> I have installed it as minimal system
<ljunggren> vedic, you installed from ubuntu minimal?
<rAg3> Giddeon, it also depends on servers that you wish to run on the server, there are some servers that require that they are reachable on the domain that u r hosting in a public way
<ljunggren> Ah, vedic you have a display manager?
<ljunggren> lightdm etc?
<vedic> I don't think so. Terminal is suggesting me to install xinit
<ljunggren> yes
<rAg3> Giddeon,  that is when the servers have methods that make use of the fqdn to interact with your system or register some services etc.
<ljunggren> vedic, http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xinit.1.html
<Atomos26> I updated to 14.04, now compiz is consuming 1.5 GB ram, which I think is rather high.
<Hideme> Am I better going with AMD or Nvidia videocard (support for latest drivers/performance) ?
<rAg3> Giddeon, if you change your /etc/hosts it should suffice !!
<ljunggren> Doesn't just installing a display manager do the job? like lightdm
<ljunggren> Hideme, Ive heard nvidia
<OerHeks> Atomos26, check the driver tool for additional drivers for your videocard, that could solve the high use of your CPU to do that task
<vedic> ljunggren: I have installed now xinit but os boots in text mode. I need to type startx which just shows the mouse pointer and blank black screen
<ljunggren> OerHeks, how updated are the ones you install in "additional drivers" compared to the ones you find on makers website?
<lionrouge> OerHeks, logginf out didn't help :(
<ljunggren> vedic, can you rightclick?
<vedic> no
<ljunggren> on the desktop
<ljunggren> leftclick?
<OerHeks> ljunggren, maybe not the latest, but no stable distro got the latest ready.
<vedic> ljunggren: yea, right click works. I see menu
<Atomos26> Oer, I am using an intel integrated card, which already comes with open-source drivers
<ljunggren> OerHeks, i know, but installing from website always breaks when any update is dou
<vedic> ljunggren: Is there anything that is light weight and works outof the box
<ljunggren> vedic, im using xfce, how leightweight you want?
<ljunggren> vedic, i have tried openbox with tint2 etc,, but i found it a mess to install and configure..
<vedic> xfce I used 30 min back but it doesn't boot the os in gui. I had to write in bashrc to start startxfce4
<ljunggren> vedic, lxde or xfce, lxde is openbox-based so it's pretty more liughtweight
<ljunggren> well you have to install a login manager
<ljunggren> it will solve your issues
<ljunggren> Try xfce or lxde, then install a login manager that you prefer
<vedic> ljunggren: I tried installing lightdm but it seems to crash. I don't allow to go in but seems to accept login password. Password screen comes back in just 1 or 2 seconds
<kostkon> Atomos26, you could try resetting your unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<ljunggren> vedic, you have a user? or are you using root-user?
<vedic> I don't allow => It doesn't allow
<vedic> ljunggren: I have user
<afflicto> Hey all, I need some help installing ubuntu on an external hard drive.
<ljunggren> Where does it crash?
<ljunggren> vedic, i would install lubuntu instead of doing a minimal install.. just to see if there is any issues
<vedic> ljunggren: When I enter password on the login screen, that screen goes away for few mili sconds and comes back asking for password
<afflicto> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an external 500gb hard disk. (I have windows 8 on another hard drive) so I choose "Install alongside windows 8", now i see a slider between "ext4" and "swap". How should I allocate this?
<meek_geek> anyone tried minimal install ?
<scarleo> Hi, trying to install 14.04 as a KVM guest but it just fails, has anyone managed this? With what settings?
<scarleo> If i Try Ubuntu compiz will fil, if I try to Install Ubuntu it will hang on partitioning
<scarleo> fail*
<ljunggren> vedic, what DE did you use when lightdm crashed?
<meek_geek> anyone tried minimal install ?
<vedic> ljunggren: lightdm. Before installing it, I have to run startx to see gui. After installing, I see gui when os boot but doesn't allow to go in
<vedic> meek_geek: yea
<meek_geek> vedic, How is it ?
<ljunggren> vedic, go in to what? openbox?
<meek_geek> vedic, can we install stuff over wifi ?
<hikaruBG> hi guys
<vedic> ljunggren: Pls read my previous msg. Fairly descriptive. It doesn't allow to login into the system. It asks for password again
<hikaruBG> Ubuntu 14.04 won't login
<hikaruBG> any suggestions?
<albeit> daftykins: Managed to 3/4 working. A VGA and DVI on the main video card, and one DVI on the second video card. The second DVI on the second video card shows as connected, but theres no output. Any ideas?
<hikaruBG> I run it on desktop machine: Intel i7, NVIDIA GTX590
<vedic> meek_geek: Minimal install won't give gui. If you are using virtualization software like Virtualbox then yes, you can use wifi. Else I am not sure how will you use it.
<hikaruBG> anyone, please?
<skinux> Where are errors logged after crash reporter dialog comes up?
<kostkon> !details | hikaruBG
<ubottu> hikaruBG: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hikaruBG> I just installed it - I have no idea where to check log files.
<meek_geek> vedic, I do not want ubuntu software center
<bigred15> vedic: What was the issue sorry? I missed your error/description.
<hikaruBG> it is just stuck on login screen
<hikaruBG> ubottu, please let me know where to get more info - and I will provide it
<ubottu> hikaruBG: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vedic> meek_geek: You won't
<vedic> You won't have gui at all
<hikaruBG> kostkon, how about you?
<meek_geek> vedic, I know sir I want gui but without ubuntu software center
<hikaruBG> can you tell me where to get details about the login?
<hikaruBG> errors, logs, etc?
<albeit> When using the linux radeon driver for ATI cards, can I set up my own xorg.conf? It seems to not make one on its own
<vedic> meek_geek: If you need gui then its not minimal install
<vedic> You need minimal desktop system
<vedic> Which others here may advice you
<kostkon> hikaruBG, what happens when you click on your username and then on the password input field
<vedic> May be sudo apt-get install lxde
<meek_geek> vedic, I want Xubuntu without Ubuntu-bloatware
<daftykins> albeit: everythings auto detected these days. xorg.conf existence is deprecated in a way. are you sure trying proprietary AMD catalyst drivers isn't a good move?
<ljunggren> vedic, i know you said it wont allow you to login, but what desktop enviroment did you use? that failed to load? that was my question
<vedic> meek_geek: I gave answer for that only
<vedic> use xfce4 if you need xbunutu
<vedic> ljunggren: xfce4 and then lightdm
<bigred15> vedic: lightdm won't login after you input your credentials?
<albeit> daftykins: I tried it this morning for a few hours, and just couldn't get it to work. Maybe its worth another shot though.
<ljunggren> yes, you had lightdm and xfce installed at the same time?
<vedic> bigred15: yea
<bigred15> vedic: What's in the lightdm.log file?
<junka> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bigred15> check /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<daftykins> albeit: latest beta?
<hikaruBG> kostkon, it goes straight back to login screen
<vedic> bigred15, ljunggren: I then uninstalled lightdm and installed gdm and same thing there as well
<albeit> daftykins: Just the package in the repository from "apt-get install fglrx"
<starnix> Hello people
<hikaruBG> kostkon, I am now looking at the auth.log file. it seems it can't find pam_kwallet.so
<starnix> Cannot upgrade 12.04 to 14.04
<hikaruBG> any suggestions?
<albeit> daftykins: Would you recommend the latest beta?
<ljunggren> vedic, did you systemctl enable lightdm.services?
<albeit> Weird, AMD shows a newer release data for the stable driver than the beta.
<daftykins> albeit: i'd have thought packages were old
<bigred15> vedic: I assume you ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure [gdm/lightdm]
<jnj> Does anyone know how to list which procceses are listening on a certain service on dbus?
<kostkon> hikaruBG, that's harmless according to bug 1309535
<ubottu> bug 1309535 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1309535
<ljunggren> albeit, old beta, no new beta has been released since stable
<rAg3> albeit, they have stopped building on the beta driver and have released stable one for the same !! next version of beta driver is yet to be released
<kostkon> hikaruBG, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ljunggren> How safe is it? to install from website? wont it break as soon as an update comes?
<albeit> Okay, if I run the installer sh file from the downloaded driver, do I need to install any thing else to get the propietary driver working?
<ljunggren> talking about amd gpu drivers
<html6> whats the differnnce from lamp stack and lemp stack?
<hikaruBG> kostkon, i tried, but nothing happend. I also just tried sudo apt-get install pam-kwallet
<bigred15> html6: lemp uses nginx
<hikaruBG> kostkon, let's see what will happen now... just a sec
<rAg3> albeit, yes , it has required dependencies if u r doing it in a fresh install , but then it downloads it from internet using apt-get !!
<html6> bigred15,  what is that and why?
<bigred15> it's a webserver service
<qin> html6: it is not an Apache
<vedic> ljunggren: No I didn't install lightdm.services. I think its part of installing lightdm
<ljunggren> vedic, you dont install it
<html6> !nginx | html6
<trism> jnj: the process that owns the service? you can see it in d-feet
<ljunggren> "sudo sytemctl enable lightdm.service" vedic
<OerHeks> ljunggren, that is why drivers from the amd website is unsupported, it can break things, use the driver tool
<jnj> trism, i was hoping to see which processes were listening on the service provided by upowerd, since I have no idea what is suspending my laptop on lid-close. But it happens even with upowerd killed, so I suspect it's not related to that at all
<html6> qin,  bigred15  i barely know whtat these are . whats the differnce?
<hikaruBG> kostkon, same issue
<jnj> trism, thanks though
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kostkon> hikaruBG, check in .xsession_errors for any related errors
<rAg3> ljunggren, you can use the XORG driver, i am using that and its working good for me
<bigred15> apache is a http server, as is nginx. What's the difference? A lot, haha.
<hikaruBG> ok
<qin> html6: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_server
<html6> qin,  bigred15  the ubuntu -bot  does have anthing for me
<bigred15> http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/apache_vs_nginx
<qin> !cookie | html6
<ubottu> html6: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<qin> bigred15: neat
<html6> qin,  :|
<pdo_fn14> !package: hud
<kostkon> hikaruBG, if you have just installed it, as you said, I would also suggest considering downloading the iso again, checking its md5sum and reinstalling
<Pici> !info hud | peterhb
<ubottu> peterhb: hud (source: hud): Backend for the Unity HUD. In component main, is optional. Version 13.10.1+14.04.20140402-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 207 kB, installed size 928 kB
<loa> is there way to add some sound to microphone output?
<loa> i use this command gst-launch filesrc location=/home/loki/gnt/music/Cryptex\ -\ Slay\ It.mp3 ! mad ! pulsesink
<loa> but looks like it don't work as expected
<user124141> Why is there no option to add OwnCloud to Unity /(Ubuntu Trusty) Online Accounts?
<Sven_vB> hi
<Sven_vB> user124141, probably nobody had both time and interest in it
<skinux> Which log would have SignOn-UI errors??
<holstein> user124141: they (owncloud) can provide you a client.. and may.. have you asked?
<user124141> Sven_vB: Maybe,... also a good calendar application is missing, well TB Lightning
<Sven_vB> skinux, probably syslog and authlog
<rimdeker> Hey guys, got a question concerning AMD drivers. On the website there are two driver downloads available for the Radeon HD 7XXX series, one is 14.4 and the other is 14.4 beta. Which one is the more up=to=date one?
<user124141> holstein: No, I meant  Calendar, contacts, ..
<holstein> user124141: "good" is a mattrer of opinion. what are you looking for, specificially?
<Sven_vB> skinux, at least it has fancy screensavers
<Sven_vB> skinux, sorry, misaddressed
<holstein> rimdeker: i suggest trying the repo version, since its officially supported
<Hideme> rimdeker obviously beta, but the other will be stable.
<rimdeker> holstein, unfortunately the repo version does not work for me. I end up getting a blackscreen and have to go into console to uninstall it again
<user124141> holstein: nothing, I just wondered why Gnome integrates well with self-hosted thing (specifically owncloud) and unity not
<hikaruBG> kostkon, i get dbus[755]: [system] rejected send message (and then a looong message with parameters)
<Sven_vB> user124141, meant you with the screensavers; also, have you tried emacs planner mode?
<hikaruBG> and still won't login
<rimdeker> Hideme, according to the dates of the releases, the non-beta is newer, though... plus why have a beta 14.4 if you already have an actual 14.4?
<holstein> user124141: it is owncloud that is likely providing the gnome support.. ask them about unity support.
<user124141> Sven_vb: No, didnt tried that, but would be awesome to see upcoming events / unread messages onto screensaver
<user124141> holstein: ah, ok
<kostkon> hikaruBG, is this the first time booting ubuntu after install?
<holstein> rimdeker: the beta version of the driver.. not the operating system..
<Beldar> rimdeker, This is ubuntu support, 3rd party apps ask them.
<Beldar> or drivers
<trinode> I'm running 14.04 and I had wireless problems, so I installed mainline kernel 3.14.1 and that resolved my issues, is there somewhere I can get an "ubuntuized" 13.14.1 kernel?
<rimdeker> holstein, I know, maybe I misworded it
<rimdeker> Beldar, alrights
<holstein> trinode: the mainline kernel is not from ubuntu?
<trinode> holstein: it's a vanilla kernel, no ubuntu patches
<holstein> trinode: you can look for a bug, and make sure its reported for the kernel.. seems like you are implying the fix is already released.. maybe you can just use the kernel you have til the "Fix" trickles in
<Beldar> rimdeker, The channel does not in general disregard helping where it may be the only option though. ;)
<trinode> holstein: that's the plan, I was kind of hoping there would be a ppa that kernels end up in before they make it into the normal trusty sources, since they need testing before entering a LTS repo
<trinode> in theory, it _could_ be ubuntu patches that break it
<holstein> trinode: ppa's are just as unsupported as the kernel you are currently using
<rimdeker> Beldar, I understand. I'm just a bit frustrated, because I was looking forward to upgrade to 14.04 after 12.04 has served me faithfully, but I'm not all that eager to install a closed source beta driver, because the stable ones doesn't support the kernel in 14.04 yet
<kostkon> trinode, you asked for "ubuntuized" mainline kernel, here's how you may get it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pietro10_> Hi. Is there a way to fake extra mouse buttons? I have a touchpad on a laptop and I'd like to test whether my software can detect buttons 4, 5, etc. - such as the navigation buttons on the sides of Microsoft mice. The BUtton3Emulation is not an option in this case. I do not need mouse wheel simulation. What can I do? Using KDE as the desktop environment right now. Thanks.
<Sven_vB> pietro10_, xdotool
<Sven_vB> pietro10_, there's also ways to re-assign mouse button numbers
<trinode> kostkon: read the first paragraph on the page
<pietro10_> thanks
<trinode> (that's where I got my vanilla kernel)
<kostkon> trinode, hmm yeah
<Maxi20> Hay alguien por acá?
<Maxi20> Oh... in english...
<Beldar> rimdeker, Ah, There is in late july an update, 14.04.1 that opens the update manager, maybe you will be supported than, just guess here.
<trinode> basically I want to see if after ubuntu patches 13.14.1 kernel still works, if not I need to report a but to ubuntu
<loa> disk priorities will not work if current shelduer is deadline?
<Maxi20> I have a question, how to reverse the "login without password"?
<rimdeker> Beldar, Alright, thank you. I'll just wait it out then. In the worst case, I'll just get a different and more compatible GPU
<OerHeks> Maxi20, go into 'accounts' and edit your account settings
<Beldar> Maxi20, the users gui app can turn that off
<daftykins> Maxi20: http://askubuntu.com/questions/106428/how-to-disable-automatic-login
<kostkon> Maxi20, settings -> users accounts
<Maxi20> OerHeks, really thanks!
<pietro10_> Sven_vB: hm, xdotool doesn't seem to do what I want precisely... how do I remap the button n umbers?
<Sven_vB> pietro10_, "xdotool mousedown 4 mouseup 4"? remap: xinput --set-button-map "$MOUSE_NAME" 4 0 5 0 0 0 0
<skinux> I can't find any log of error for signon-ui, but problem reporter said there was one.
<niftylettuce_> This problem is regarding Bluetooth/Alsa/PulseAudio on Ubuntu 13.10 (Linux Mint 16 Petra).  Per AskUbuntu threads at http://goo.gl/ITef0v, http://goo.gl/GdylZk, and http://goo.gl/Vb3Uz4 (among other forum threads I've found) -- I cannot get A2DP bluetooth working at all.  For starters, the only way my Bluetooth device/adapter will even show up on my computer
<niftylettuce_> (so that I can "Scan" for bluetooth devices) is by running this script http://goo.gl/wQFJ6Q.  After my adapter shows up, I can then scan and connect to my Bluetooth headset (RFMAB-2 by RocketFish).  My Bluetooth adapter is Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter with built-in Bluetooth.  After connecting to the headset, I am able to see services
<niftylettuce_> "Input", "Headset", and "Audio".  I am able to connect to "Headset" and "Audio", however it gives me Mono sound and does not let me change profile to A2DP (high quality) -- instead it says "Failed to change profile to A2DP".  Per the earlier linked AskUbuntu threads, I've tried changing my `/etc/bluetooth/audio.conf` file in every possible way to try to get
<niftylettuce_> this to work -- but unfortunately every time I change it and restart bluetooth, my sound manager seems to freeze up and crash, and no matter if I do `pulseaudio-k` or `sudo alsa force-reload` or `sudo killall pulseaudio` or `sudo pkill pulseaudio`; the only way for my laptop's speakers even to start working again is if I completely restart my computer
<niftylettuce_> (otherwise Sound Manager doesn't display any devices at all).
<daftykins> !mint | niftylettuce_
<ubottu> niftylettuce_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<niftylettuce_> daftykins: I had the same problem on Ubuntu 13.10 and I've tested it.
<niftylettuce_> daftykins: this applies to both Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander and Linux Mint 16 Petra
<daftykins> well, if you're in Mint right now, we can't help.
<niftylettuce_> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10.
<niftylettuce_> Fresh install.
<pietro10_> [13:41] <Sven_vB> pietro10_, "xdotool mousedown 4 mouseup 4"? remap: xinput --set-button-map "$MOUSE_NAME" 4 0 5 0 0 0 0
<pietro10_> the latter
<pietro10_> will tyr in a bit, thanks
<hikaruBG> YOOO - FIXED IT! :)
<hikaruBG> kostkon, It is fixed!
<kostkon> hikaruBG, how?
<loa> is it bad decision to use cfq on desktop?
<hikaruBG> ~/.Xauthority was belonging to root and not to my username.
<hikaruBG> i just chown it
<hikaruBG> and it worked
<hikaruBG> now need to fix the freezing issue
<Nindustries> Hi, is there a webinterface for ubuntu home media servers?
<hikaruBG> and I will have brand-new smoking-fast and clean ubuntu 14.04
<hikaruBG> :D
<Jordan_U> hikaruBG: That probably means that you have been running GUI commands via sudo rather than gksudo or pkexec. Don't do that :)
<salvatore_> ciao a tutti. ho installato su acer aspire one a0751h xubuntu ma non riesco a fare funzionare il suono in maniera decente. va a scatti. i video, utilizzando gxine funzionano. ci sono suggerimenti?
<hikaruBG> I am a beginner... I have no idea what gksudo is :) can you point to a source to read about it? Or would you care to explain the difference?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | hikaruBG
<ubottu> hikaruBG: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<emiliano_> alguien habla español?
<emiliano_> .-.
<pietro10_> Sven_vB: is there a way I can get hte current button map?
<Pici> !es | emiliano_
<ubottu> emiliano_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> !it | salvatore_
<ubottu> salvatore_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<krabador> salvatore_: /join #ubuntu-it
<Sven_vB> pietro10_, there should be, check the man page
<emiliano_> ok sorry gays
<pietro10_> oh get-button-map
<pietro10_> not sure how I skpped that in the man page, ti shows up in help
<niftylettuce_> This might be my last straw before I switch from Ubuntu/Linux Mint to Macbook Air... lol
<niftylettuce_> I tried posting my above comments as an issue on StackOverflow/AskUbuntu but it restricts me from posting more than 2 links and doesn't let me add all the tags I want (more than 5), so I'm just not going to bother, that's not user-friendly at all.
<pietro10_> Sven_vB: ok, thanks - and that reveals the issue with xdotool earlier
<holstein> niftylettuce_: could be as simple as, you were not promised bluetooth support for your device in linux by the manufacturer..
<pietro10_> apparently it's ont receiving down/up
<pietro10_> :S
<pietro10_> it does get registered as a modifier
<niftylettuce_> holstein: it worked before in Ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> niftylettuce_: you will need to be very flexible, and proactive to help track that issue down, and realistically, there may not be a resolution
<codestation> I have some question about ppa (not sure is this is the correct channel for that): i uploaded a package to my ppa so it can be built but used an incorrect orig tarball. dput doesn't let me upload the correct tarball (rejects it because it has different contents than the first one that i uploaded). I deleted the package from the ppa and dput still tells me that message. I cannot get the orig tarball that uploaded first because i don't have that entry in
<codestation> my ppa anymore. What can i do?
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, if it worked in 12.04 did it work in 13.x?
<niftylettuce_> holstein: if there are some more things that I can do to look into this problem, please let me know.  I've checked into syslog, dmesg, lspci, etc
<holstein> niftylettuce_: 12.04 is still supported.. you may choose to use it, if the support is ideal in 12.04, and you need that functionality.. is that an option?
<Anomie21> root@ns317368:~# service plexmediaserver start
<Anomie21> start: Job is already running: plexmediaserver
<Anomie21> But I can't access it via the port?
<niftylettuce_> mheinke: doesn't work in 13.x at all
<niftylettuce_> holstein: i don't want to just downgrade b/c i can't figure this out, i want to figure this out.
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, so its probably a package that was removed from 13/14
<niftylettuce_> holstein mheinke it appears that DOZENS of other people have this same issue.
<holstein> niftylettuce_: its not something to "figure out", though. its something your manufacterer should figure out
<niftylettuce_> mheinke: how is it a package that was removed?  that doesn't many any sense -- the problem is that Sound Manager completely freezes and that I can't switch to A2DP
<niftylettuce_> Manufacturer? wtf, since when do manufacturers build in support for linux,
<niftylettuce_> thats why we are open source
<holstein> niftylettuce_: many do.. and thats the way you adress this, ideally
<niftylettuce_> holstein: i know that, but this worked in 12.04 LTS and I feel it's a configuration of /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, manufacturers have to most of the time because they have binary drivers and provide 0 support
<holstein> niftylettuce_: otherwise, you are always going to be at a compromise of developers trying to support things they are not able to, or encouraged to support
<niftylettuce_> mheinke: i can connect my bluetooth adapter to my phone just fine, and i can connect it to my touchpad just fine, it is simply the audio that isn't right with 13.x
<holstein> niftylettuce_: the reason it worked in 12.04 could be as simple as the alsa version. could be the kernel.. could be something that you could add back in..
<niftylettuce_> holstein: yeah this is what i want to look into ^
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, hmmmm could be alsa
<niftylettuce_> holstein: any pointers as to where I should start?
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, id be less inclined to think that its the kernal...
<niftylettuce_> i mean my audio works with mono HSP or whatever but not A2DP as it did before
<holstein> niftylettuce_: start by identifying the alsa versions.. filing bugs as far upstream as possible..
<niftylettuce_> audio via bluetooth headset -- just won't let me switch to A2DP -- it shows it as an option but when i select it doesn't stay and "Fail to switch" err
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, look at what version alsa is for 12.04 and install it on your machine (probably will need to compile it)
<holstein> niftylettuce_: you can try pavucontrol for routing
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce_: Please file a bug report (if one hasn't already been filed).
<Jordan_U> !bug | niftylettuce_
<ubottu> niftylettuce_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: there have been like 50 bug reports for this
<nateman264> Good morning all... Can someone help me with getting ulimate edition onto an external hardrive?
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: Just do a simple google search "A2DP failed to switch", "Ubuntu 13.10 bluetooth not working", etc
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: ZERO of them are solved.
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, looks like alsa 1.0.24 might do the trick
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce_: Would you mind linking to one of them?
<holstein> niftylettuce_: then, follow them, and stay current on the development.. it can be challenging, as we all know, since the manufacturers may or may not be helpful
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: http://goo.gl/ITef0v, http://goo.gl/GdylZk, and http://goo.gl/Vb3Uz4
<kostkon> niftylettuce_, try 14.04
<gianfranco> hola
<mheinke> kostkon, niftylettuce_ i was just about to ask that
<mheinke> what about 14.04?
 * niftylettuce_ goes to apple.com.... buying macbook air...
<bigred15> holstein: I've worked out a method to fix mpd/mplayer/flash confliction without restarting x. pulseaudio -k
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, thats fine. pay the apple tax. :P
<niftylettuce_> lol
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce_: Please stop with the offtopic comments / drama.
<mheinke> going from LTS to LTS is probably a better bet
<niftylettuce_> mheinke: yeah
<niftylettuce_> mheinke: i agree
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, so try it in 14 and see what breaks
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: no humor allowed?  i recall when #ubuntu first started there was much humor
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, no fun allowed
<mheinke> niftylettuce_, all business
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce_: None of the links you posted are bug reports.
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: from user point of view, first links on google to "Ask Ubuntu" seems like that'd be where you'd file a bug
<niftylettuce_> Jordan_U: just like when you google "Chrome Bugs", you are taken to crbug
<gianfranco> download
<duruvi> hi
<duruvi> I need urgent help
<duruvi> Can any one there me to help me out ?
<Jordan_U> niftylettuce_: Ask Ubuntu is for support requests rather than bug reports, launchpad is where bug reports are filed (generally through the ubuntu-bug utility).
<niftylettuce_> duruvi: just ask your question
<niftylettuce_> oh yeah that launchpad thing that was filled with so many UI/UX issues over the years...
<niftylettuce_> :)
<niftylettuce_> mheinke: Jordan_U kostkon ill try 14.x and report back if it's fixed
<kostkon> niftylettuce_, ok
<niftylettuce_> thx for ur time all
<duruvi> I have HP laserjet-m1136 printer ,I have shared with windows machine configuring through SAMABA, I can access from windows
<mheinke|lunch> niftylettuce_, anytime
<duruvi> Its multi pheripareal printer
<niftylettuce_> samaba lol
<duruvi> i can access only printer ,scanner not working
<duruvi> Sorry its samba
<duruvi> What can be the reason i can not access scanner
<duruvi> I can access printer
<duruvi> I sucked with this issue
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> how to turn off guest accout on 14.04?
<urda> openprinting.org ubuntu apt servers failing again? color me SHOCKED
<duruvi> niftylettuce_: hi
<duruvi> niftylettuce_: please help me on thsi
<niftylettuce_> duruvi: i'm not familiar with that stuff unfortunately
<duruvi> :(
<niftylettuce_> keep googling perhaps
<duruvi> please any one out there to help me
<duruvi> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<duruvi> any techies there
<junka> lionrouge, 'echo allow-guest=false | sudo tee -a /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf'
<Nach0z> duruvi: you gotta be patient hombre.
<lionrouge> junka, is it ok that file doesn't exist?
<junka> yes lionrouge
<duruvi> Nach0z:  My client sucking my head
<duruvi> please
<duruvi> Sick and tired with this
<junka> save and close file. restart to take effect lionrouge
<pietro10_> there was a command that printed  X11 events as they happened but I can't remember the name
<skinux> I can't get a context-menu on right-click of desktop...
<pietro10_> what was it?
<lionrouge> junka, ok, ty
<niftylettuce_> Wow LaunchPad is still ****
<niftylettuce_> You log in and/or sign up and then it doesn't redirect you anywhere?
<niftylettuce_> Seriously this is basic session redirect functionality or querystring ?redirect_to
<niftylettuce_> It's been like 3 years and still this isn't added?
<niftylettuce_> (facepalm)
<duruvi> :( :(
<daftykins> niftylettuce_: feel free to complain about things in #ubuntu-offtopic however here is official support questions alone
<hikaruBG> OK Guys.... the freezing problem of Ubuntu 14.04
<hikaruBG> anyone any ideas where to start from?
<duruvi> I want a help on scanner&printer?
<pietro10_> personally still waiting for launchpad to add a "Click Here To Go To The Current Source Code" button
<pietro10_> because christ almighty
<amanthakur> hi guys, i wanted to know how can i check the detail about a binary? There is a binary in /usr/bin. i wanted to know about its details like which package has created this binary or where are it's library files located? Is there a command available for that???
<Pici> amanthakur: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<clue_h> amanthakur, ldd /bin/prog
<Pici> amanthakur: and then you can do dpkg -L packagename
<amanthakur> Pici, clue_h ah ok let me check sir
<amanthakur> thank
<Jordan_U> duruvi: If anyone is available and familiar with the issue you're having, they will try to help you. If you are impatient all that you will accomplish is to annoy the volunteers here that are trying to help, it will not get you support any sooner.
<duruvi> I understand  Jordan_U:
<duruvi> But my clinet did not understand
<newbie|3> hola
<duruvi> I tried my best
<niftylettuce_> wow
<niftylettuce_> daftykins: i go to all these pages "How to report a bug"
<amanthakur> clue_h, your method said "not a dynamic executable"
<amanthakur> Pici, your method worked
<niftylettuce_> daftykins: all I want is some form so I can write my summary and click submit
<amanthakur> exactly what i was lokking for
<amanthakur> thanks
<niftylettuce_> daftykins: seriously this is terribly designed.
<clue_h> what was the program
<amanthakur> clue_h, w3af
<clue_h> usually works for binaries
<amanthakur> clue_h, hmm but still thanks for responding :)
<skinux> I've posted info about my problem to forum, but I'll post link here as well: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220825&p=13007527#post13007527
<darkseid_> Greetings.. I would like to use the backport ppa for kubuntu 14.04. Is it safe at now?
<bigred15> Does anyone know a command-line tool to change FLAC tags?
<junka> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 28.0+build2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24500 kB, installed size 59477 kB
<daveeejr> i am using a default install of ubuntu 14.04.  i just installed kde via the CLE, (kde-full).  no i am being asked to select a default  display manager. kdm or lightdm.  what affect will this have on my system?
<daveeejr> i thought i could select either desktop at login.
<Slart> daveeejr: I'm not entirely sure but I think that affects the part where you login.. ie before the actual display manager fires upp
<kostkon> junka, update's out
<bigred15> daveeejr: It's just a login manager
<kostkon> junka, check for updates
<darkseid_> !packing
<daveeejr> Slart: bigred15: thanks guys
<darkseid_> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<darkseid_> !sponsoring
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<Tatuus> Hello, just installed Xubuntu and messed about some... Are there any third party repositories listed as default on software sources?
<Tatuus> can i safely remove them?
<kostkon> Tatuus, which ones?
<Tatuus> well now i just have "cdrom" and 2 Canonical partners instances on the list of software sources... this is default?
<Tatuus> all i need to know are those three lines default
<kostkon> Tatuus, i guess they are
<Tatuus> ok kool, all is good then as i removed 2 other ones after an attempt to install Skype on 14.04
<R2--D2> hii guys how can i create VPS with ubuntu?
<dtcrshr> R2--D2: to serve what?
<R2--D2> My connection is unstable .. i want a irc bouncer to be served by that
<OerHeks> Tatuus, PPA's are not in that list. they have their own instance now in this folder /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<daftykins> R2--D2: a VPS is something you get from a provider, you need to find a company offering one
<dtcrshr> R2--D2: get yourself a free tier ubuntu server on amazon
<dtcrshr> well, its free
<dtcrshr> and its ubuntu
<Tatuus> ok thanks OerHeks
<dtcrshr> maybe its enought for your needs
<sophocles> #python
<lvfjf> my SMB Browser is not working
<R2--D2> but i do need a amazon account with a credit card registered with it,right?
<EleanorEllis> Video playback stutters every few minutes. This problem occurs when playing back DVDs using VLC or when watching videos online in google chrome using html5 on youtube or using flash on BBC iplayer. I recently did a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop version. Since this is not confined to one application I do not know where to start.
<daftykins> EleanorEllis: graphics hardware and driver?
<sluidfoe> Howdy, all. After an update from 13.04 to 14.04, uname -r seems to be reporting the wrong kernel. When I run uname, it tells me that I'm on 3.11.*, but my boot directory has images for 3.8 and 3.13, with menu.lst configured approriaptely. I've rebooted several times and not having any luck. any ideas?
<dtcrshr> R2--D2: yes
<Guest922> 1
<dtcrshr> but I bet amazon has more bandwidth / hardware resources than your pc at home / resident broadband
<kostkon> sluidfoe, you could run update-grub
<Jordan_U> sluidfoe: Ubuntu hasn't used grub legacy by default in many years. The fact that you mentioned a menu.lst (which is grub legacy) suggests to me that you accidentally installed the "grub" package, and now have a broken combination of grub legacy and grub2.
<Beldar> sluidfoe, menu.list this legacy grub?
<OerHeks> sluidfoe, ubuntu uses No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EleanorEllis> daftykins: lspci | grep VGA gives this      "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)".  How do I find which driver is in use?
<Jordan_U> sluidfoe: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub".
<sluidfoe> I was just as surprised as you guys about legacy grub. It's a digitalocean VPS, not sure if they use grub legacy by default
<Tatuus> OerHeks: in that folder there is nothing. Is this normal ?
<bekks> EleanorEllis: sudo lspci -k
<daftykins> EleanorEllis: it'll just be a standard intel driver then i'd imagine, i have no suggestions there
<xXESPRIMOGUYXx> woah!!! sooooo much users i 1 group
<OerHeks> Tatuus, yes, if you have not added any PPA, it should be empty. i pointed you in that folder, as you asked for non standard entries in your sources list.
<Tatuus> thanks OerHeks
<xXESPRIMOGUYXx> can i use ubuntu on a raspberry pi??
<bekks> xXESPRIMOGUYXx: No.
<xXESPRIMOGUYXx> oh...
<sluidfoe> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7361195/
<OerHeks> xXESPRIMOGUYXx, no, rasp-pi is arm6. join #ubuntu-arm for support
<EleanorEllis> daftykins: Kernel driver in use: i915
<xXESPRIMOGUYXx> haw can i join without going to start page again?
<xXESPRIMOGUYXx> haw can i join a channel without going to start page again?
<OerHeks> type /join <channel>
<xXESPRIMOGUYXx> oh... thanks ;D
<Jordan_U> sluidfoe: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Jordan_U> sluidfoe: I need to leave for about an hour, but I will be back. You may additionally need to run "sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy". When prompted for install devices select all drives (like sda, sdb) and *no* partitions (like sda1). Select/unselect devices with space bar, continue with Enter. If you have any questions that others here can't answer, wait a bit and I'll be back :)
<Guest922> where are man pages source on ubuntu?
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<EleanorEllis> daftykins: Regarding my videeo stuttering, you asked what hardware and driver. http://pastebin.com/dTgMWQNy
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<bekks> Guest922: apt-get source NameOfThePackageProvidingYourManPage
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<pussyxslayer> yall muthafuckas need gentoo
<unopaste> pussyxslayer you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<daftykins> EleanorEllis: yeah i mentioned i have no further ideas since it's intel, i'm afraid.
<EleanorEllis> daftykins: Oh. I didn't see that
<ryan-c> I've got ubuntu 14.04 with an nVidia card with xinerama, having problems where one of my monitors stops correctly displaying text after a while. It still displays non-text fine, oddly.
<daftykins> EleanorEllis: actually this seems relevant https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/316
<sluidfoe> okay, I'm on grub2, still having problems with kernel versions being wrong somewhere
<ryan-c> http://i.imgur.com/NmZxJxQ.png < this is the problem - note that if i drag those windows to another monitor they display fine.
<EleanorEllis> A bit more detail to my problem: Video AND audio playback stutters every few minutes on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop version. Every so often during dialog a character's voice AND face will say the same word twice. So the video and audio remain in sync while the stuttering happens. My graphics hardware is Intel. See this pastebin for the output of lspci -k http://pastebin.com/dTgMWQNy
<franck> Hi, is there a repository of backports for ubuntu?
<franck> looking for mailman >=2.1.16 for precise (12.04LTS)
<EleanorEllis> Oh and this happens the same regardless of whether the video is playing back from youtube via html5, BBC iplayer via flash or DVD via VLC.
<darkseid_> I'm rejecting ppa, meantime, really would like to install compass icon theme, but, I cannot find to download it....
<EleanorEllis> Could this be something to do with decoding of mpeg rather than my graphics hardware or driver? While playing video, regardless of whether the video is playing back from youtube via html5, BBC iplayer via flash or DVD via VLC, Video AND audio playback stutters every few minutes on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop version. Every so often during dialog a character's voice AND face will say the same word twice. So the video and audio remain in sync while the st
<darkseid_> EleanorEllis: Had you experience tearing problems also?
<EleanorEllis> darkseid_: By tearing, do you mean the video tears down the edge of the screen, as if the line timing is off? No
<RootSeth> Hey, have an issue I've never seen before just crop up. Have a laptop with Kali, debian, arch and ubuntu. Ubuntu when selected in grub (the new one) just goes to a black screen with a small white underscore in the top left corner. Stays like that until i Ctrl+Alt+Del then it flashes something about it not being on /dev/sda6 which is the partition it has been working fine on. Most recent change: installed Kali. After i installed, 
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: Check in gparted whether the partition ubuntu is on is still /dev/sda6. I have had the issue where I deleted an earlier partition and all the following partitions renumbered themselves
<Beldar> RootSeth, Is kali at the top of the grub meanu?
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: Your message was truncated at "Most recent change: installed Kali. After i installed, "
<RootSeth> Yes Sir! I remember reading about it screwing up installations awhile ago.
<RootSeth> [15:05] (Beldar), it is at the top.
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: The other thing you could try is updating grub from within Kali. It sounds like your grub config is pointing to /dev/sda6 but not finding ubuntu on that partition. Maybe if you update grub, it will find whatever the ubuntu partition is now
<RootSeth> EleanorEllis, partitions are the same.
<Beldar> RootSeth, update-grub in kali and make sure fstab is correct
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: Although I thought grub used UUID rather than /dev/sdxy now
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: Or perhaps I am confused. Maybe it is fstab that uses UUIDs now
<gigina> ciao
<RootSeth> I did a sudo update-grub. Will check fstab.  Oh man the uuid scheme got me pretty good during the arch installation
<awesomess3> I was so shocked when Firefox 29.0 showed up in the Ubuntu repositories. :>
<awesomess3> I mean, I'm glad Firefox 29 is here.
<m1dnight_> hey guys, which folder should I use to place scripts I want to be in my path ?
<gigina> list!
<Beldar> RootSeth, Kali has the grub menu control, so check it's fstab, " same page here"
<m1dnight_> on the leiningen website they talk about ~/bin, but that folder doesn't exist?
<EleanorEllis> Beldar and RootSeth: I don't see what difference fstab in Kali will make to Ubuntu. Grub doesn't see where an operating system mounts partitions since grub happens before the OS is loaded.
<EleanorEllis> And it seems the problem is that grub is not finding ubuntu where it expects to find it. This would seem to be purely a problem of the grub config
<awesomess3> m1dnight_, you'd have to create the 'bin' directory in your home directory. Then in .bashrc you add it to your path with something like: PATH="$PATH;~/bin"
<awesomess3> m1dnight_, I'm only 17% sure that's right.   It might be something like:  export PATH="$PATH;/home/whatever/bin"
<EleanorEllis> m1dnight_: You can place scripts anywhere you like. You just have to include that directory in your path liked awesomess3 showed you.
<awesomess3> m1dnight_, EleanorEllis yeah the path can include any directory/folder you desire. Any location.
<RootSeth> Thanks a ton for the help. I'm going to go do some digging and then report back
<jviure> hi!!!!!
<awesomess3> hello :>
<Guest_1149>  "I have a serious problem i have a iphone 5 running on 6.1.2 its jailbroke i used a app in cydia called iLEX R.A.T I picked number 12 in mobileterminal which is revive,speed up,clean up after the iphone rebooted it got stuck in DFU MODE I finially got it to come on after two days of using recboot and tinyumbrella when it open up i had no icons on my phone not even the phone icon nothing on my phone but one app i bought from the a
<subz3r0> get a decent phone. no windfall support in here.
<OerHeks> Guest_1149, you have a serious problem indeed, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<SchrodingersScat> Guest_1149: quite the non-ubuntu problem you have there.
<Guest_1149> SchrodingersScat: I am currently afk, i'll be back later.
<awesomess3> haha
<vlt> Hello. There was a Firefox update on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Now my file:// links won’t open anymore.  How to set that back to nautilus?
<Guest_1149>  "will you help me?"
<eternally_on> Bonjourno, folks.  Have a question regarding an issue with an older computer running Ubuntu 12.04 using an nVidia Geforce 7300 graphics card.  The issue I'm running into is when I can't get a dual display running using my s-video port and a usual CRT Television.  When I try to hook up the cable, both screens go black and I can't do anything.  Halp plz?
<OerHeks> oh no, no bots in here, Guest_1149
<subz3r0> !kickban Guest_1149 no windfall in here
<ubottu> subz3r0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itsfortybelow> i get a result on a dig and nslookup, but i can't ping this hostname :\
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: Probably the best place to put your scripts is ~/bin  (meaning /home/<your user name>/bin) since that directory is probably already included in your path http://askubuntu.com/questions/141718/what-is-path-environment-variable-and-how-to-add-it
<EleanorEllis> RootSeth: Certainly my .profile adds ~/bin to my path if that directory exists and I have not altered anything so that seems to be how it comes out of the box
<EleanorEllis> m1dnight_: Probably the best place to put your scripts is ~/bin  (meaning /home/<your user name>/bin) since that directory is probably already included in your path http://askubuntu.com/questions/141718/what-is-path-environment-variable-and-how-to-add-it
<EleanorEllis> awesomess3: m1dnight_: Actually if you change the path in .bashrc then that path is only valid in bash terminals, nowhere else. If you change it in .profile then it is valid everywhere.
<eternally_on> Anyone have the slightest?  Or am I in the wrong room for such an inquery?
<EleanorEllis> Could this be something to do with decoding of mpeg rather than my graphics hardware or driver? While playing video, regardless of whether the video is playing back from youtube via html5, BBC iplayer via flash or DVD via VLC, Video AND audio playback stutters every few minutes on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop version. Every so often during dialog a character's voice AND face will say the same word twice. So the video and audio remain in sync while the st
<eternally_on> Damn, sorry Eleanor, didn't realize you were writing a novel, sorry for being impatient.  :p
<EleanorEllis> eternally_on: Sorry. I wasn't actually answering your problem but asking a question about a problem of my own. Maybe nobody in here knows the answer to your problem (or mine for that matter). Try asking again later if nobody replies
<kulras> Is there a way messages leaving or joining someone can be hide?
<hio> yeah would like to know that too, I'm on xchat
<Beldar> hio, it's in preferences
<eternally_on> Danke, Eleanor, and no worries.  So you're experience a sort of audio and video hiccup in one?
<subz3r0> where to turn on vnc in ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<eternally_on> *experiencing
<rww> !quietirc | kulras, hio
<ubottu> kulras, hio: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<g105b> Could anyone tell me why wifi doesn't always find the SSID after suspending after 14.04 upgrade?
<EleanorEllis> eternally_on: Yes, whenever I playback video. There is a hickup every few minutes
<EleanorEllis> g105b: It could be your wifi driver
<Guest922> need CLI irc client help, irssi or weechat?
<EleanorEllis> g105b: I had a similar issue in 12.04 but now in 14.04 the problem seems to have gone for me
<g105b> EleanorEllis: interesting
<eternally_on> Now, I don't claim to be 1337 and I will admit to being a nub at times, but I may be able to help.  Can you remember whether or not you made updates before experiencing this problem?
<EleanorEllis> g105b: However, the wifi problem I still have is that if the signal strength is weak then it seems as if I am logged on but I never seem to get an IP address or the timer seems to go round for ever.
<EleanorEllis> eternally_on: I download updates virtually every day. I have been experiencing this problem for a little while now. I only installed 14.04 a couple of weeks ago.
<eternally_on> Well... that's not a bad habit, but it doesn't help in this situation at the moment, lol.  Um, did you do a fresh install of 14.04 or upgrade/update to it?
<BaByJ> Hi :)
<eternally_on> Bonjourno!
<david2> yo
<EleanorEllis> g105b: Somebody suggested my wifi problems might be that I was using an older version of a proprietary wifi driver (I have a Broadcom card) and suggested either installing the open source driver for it or a more recent proprietary one from the broadcom website
<david2> south curiosity, what does recovery mode do with respect to graphics?
<STPI> Hello, just figured out that I got the options for "flashback (compiz/metacity) " before login in Ubuntu Gnome 14.04. Was this an update?
<Guest_1149>  "Hey i jailbreaked my ipad mini 1 before new year when it came out and i installed a tweak that would add repo's with ios 7 tweaks wich screwed my cydia cause then the fix of deleting things in my list folder but those repo's where still there then tried to delete that tweak wich gone wrong and those repo's where still there then deleted my partial folder readded it but still got the same problem then deleted my metdata.plist wic
<skinux> How do we restart whatever daemon is responsible for desktop background and right-click functionality?
<mheinke> has the FF package for 14.04 been updated yet?
<EleanorEllis> eternally_on: Fresh install. I have come a cropper doing in-place upgrades before. Plus there were lots of things broken in my 12.04 installation that I didn't bother fixing as I knew 14.04 was coming out soon. I really didn't want to carry over any problems from 12.04 to 14.04
<smotes> exit
<javad> hello
<Guest_1149>  "why here said me no?"
<subz3r0> no1 an idea how i can turn on VNC in ubuntu gnome 14.04?
<darkseid_> Chrome or firefox?
<darkseid_> Chromium?
<holstein> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<RootSeth> I don't need assistance with the scripts, that was someone else. However, I can offer my experience on the matter. The android source site has an excellent example of setting up a bin folder in your home folder and adding it to PATH since it is not already. $ mkdir ~/bin            $ PATH=~/bin:$PATH
<RootSeth> http://source.android.com/source/downloading.html
<RootSeth> At the top of the page
<eternally_on> From my experience with 'nix, the problems I've had from older installs are generally fixed or patched by the update/upgrade.  Um, so yeah, I have no clue as to your issue, Eleanor, sorry.  :/
<eternally_on> Having no experience myself with 14.04 doesn't help either.
<david2> south curiosity, what does recovery mode do with respect to graphics?
<m1dnight_> EleanorEllis: Great! I didn't have a ·~/bin folder yet. Thanks for the url and for your time! :)
<EleanorEllis> m1dnight_: No problem. I learned something myself
<StephenS> What ya said
<hitsujiTMO> m1dnight_: no need to modify the PATH... your .profile will automatically add ~/bin to the PATH if it exists
<Bashing-om> david2: recovery mode/graphics; disables Kernel Mode Setting, thus the fallback graphics driver is enabled .
<subz3r0> found the solution
<subz3r0> called: run "vino-preferences" in a terminal. there is no icon anymore in gnomeshell
<subz3r0> ...
<django> ubuntu isnt working..i updated the nvidia driver and not i get an error: "system is running in low graphic mode"
<django> now*
<m1dnight_> hitsujiTMO: yea, I had a look at the profile file and it's already in there :)
<m1dnight_> thanks guys
<chrisq_nl> hi, anyone got any info about future touchscreen support in ubuntu desktop..?
<leManu> Hi everybody, i jave got a problem after upgrading to trusty this morning, can someone help me ?
<subz3r0> !ask | leManu
<daftykins> leManu: ask
<ubottu> leManu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iam4722202468> Hello!
<Guest_1149>  "firmware 04.12.01 iphon 4 is unclockable? please tell me the way to jailbreak"
<iam4722202468> i have been having problems with my computer booting/grub, and right now it appears i am using 2 partitions as root at once. How do i fix this?
<Pici> Guest_1149: Please stop asking in this channel.
<Guest_1149> Pici: I am currently afk, i'll be back later.
<iam4722202468> Does anyone have any ideas on how to unmount one partition?
<leManu> my logitech usb headset does not work anymore after upgrading to trusty, anybody has the same problem ?
<Beldar> iam4722202468, Have you modified fstab to mount partitions?
<STPI> question : Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 or Ubuntu 14.04 with Flashback?
<dtcrshr> leManu: g930 ?
<iam4722202468> Beldar, i don't know what fstab is, but i did modify the uuid that grub loads
<Beldar> iam4722202468, where?
<iam4722202468> Beldar, in grub
<david2> south curiosity, what does recovery mode do with respect to graphics?
<Bashing-om> iam4722202468: Show us what we are working with; pastbin -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- will see what can be done.
<jhutchins> iam4722202468: sudo umount <device or mount point>
<iam4722202468> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/2LQ1VbTc
<Bashing-om> david2: Did ya see my :52 entry ?
<jviure> fool question: I've the /var/www directory -> drwxrwsr-x   www-data www-data  . My user george belongs to the www-data group BUT  can't create files in /var/www directory (you don't have permissions...). It's normal!? :'(
<iam4722202468> Bashing-om, i got sudo: parted: command not found for the second one
<Bashing-om> iam4722202468: Looking at 2LQ1VbTc .
<leManu> dtcrshr: yes
<kulras> I am overheating problem in ubuntu 13.10?
<django> ubuntu isnt working..i updated the nvidia driver and now i get an error: "system is running in low graphic mode"; anyone know how i can fix?
<daftykins> jviure: have you logged out and in since adding yourself to the group?
<STPI> kulras: update to 14.04
<jhutchins> django: Figure out what the correct video driver is and install that instead.
<jviure> logged out only from the terminal
<jviure> mmm
<jviure> ok, I will try logout from my xubuntu
<jhutchins> jviure: Log all the way out, not just one terminal.
<Bashing-om> iam4722202468: sda is a GPT disk, so much for using the 'fdisk' tool, ->sudo parted -l <- should run .. typo on my part ?.
<jviure> jojo, oks! thanks jhutchins ! I'll try!!
<jviure> :=)
<iam4722202468> Bashing-om, same result
<dtcrshr> leManu: try reconfiguring  pulse
<zedrich> http://pastebin.com/2SZLukky
<dtcrshr> you also have to setup so it drops out the 6 channels
<kulras> Is overheating problem solved in ubuntu 14.04?
<dtcrshr> leManu: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Dreadlish> kulras: which one?
<dtcrshr> leManu: let me know if you stop out on some step
<Beldar> !bootinfo | iam4722202468 more comprehensive script
<ubottu> iam4722202468 more comprehensive script: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Bashing-om> iam4722202468: Humm, maybe I am out in left field and 'parted' will not run on a GPT formatted disk (??) do not think so. ok, -> sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <- pastebin.
<Beldar> Bashing-om, That is strange, I thought parted was in the install.
<pr0ton> is there any good stock app that you guys use
<pr0ton> a CLI would be nice
<pr0ton> stock as in stock-exchange
<rawrmonster> I went to download a sensor app for my laptop and while i am using avconv in devede my temps show to be in the 80-93C range. Is this normal for a laptop? I have a i-7 2.6, 4GB of ram and I am running Ubuntu 14.04
<pr0ton> rawrmonster, not normal that temp is hgih
<Bashing-om> Beldar: It (parted) is in the install ( yeah, can not at this time explain) .. should run.
<iam4722202468> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/Ws5mLCjb
<Bashing-om> iam4722202468: looking at /Ws5mLCjb .
<hillary> help me with phpmyadmin error
<rawrmonster> pr0ton: because the laptop is warm but does not feel hot at all, and the temp coming from the fan is the same its just warm
<EleanorEllis> When I'm watching a DVD, the drive will spin down sometimes and then there is a pause when the buffer empties while the drive spins back up again. Can this be disabled?
<hillary> "Cannot start session without errors, please check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly."
<pr0ton> rawrmonster, http://www.buildcomputers.net/cpu-temperature.html
<hillary> how do i overcome it
<pr0ton> you're clearly over that
<rawrmonster> pr0ton: is it possible the program is reading the temp wrong?
<django> jhutchins but why is this happening after i updated
<jhutchins> django: Because the upgrade didn't get the graphics driver right.  It happens.
<hillary> any know how?
<jhutchins> hillary: check errors given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly.
<hillary> how please
<hillary> it seems i dont know
<Bashing-om> iam4722202468: OH boy, EFI booting, bet ya tried to install grub to the MBR - no can do ! - take Beldar's advise and run boot-repair . Read the directions very carefully. As a mistake will write the boot code where you do not want it to be written.
<jhutchins> hillary: You do not know how to check for errors in the log files?
<hillary> yes
<jhutchins> hillary: Start there.
<OzBorne> hello
<OzBorne> where's ESR?
<jhutchins> hillary: Is this your own php or is this a package from somewhere?
<jhutchins> OzBorne: Really a more appropriate question for google.
<hillary> my own
<hillary> localhost
<leManu> dtcrshr: ok i'll try it tomorrow, i'll tell you the result, thanks for your help
<jhutchins> hillary: So you wrote the php code?
<django> jhutchins should I do: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<hillary> localhost/phpmyadmin
<hillary> no no
<jhutchins> hillary: does phpinfo.php work?
<hillary>  i install  it
<hillary> yes it works well
<dtcrshr> leManu: np
<dtcrshr> leManu: theres some other documments on setting up the buttons, but I never took interest on mapping them
<jhutchins> hillary: phpmyadmin should set up pretty automatically, it's usually just install-and-go.  Read the README file(s) in /usr/share/doc/phpmyinfo.
<jhutchins> hillary: Look at the logs.
<jhutchins> hillary: Sorry, phpmyadmin of course.
<jhutchins> hillary: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<hillary> ok let me  check
<jhutchins> hillary: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/phpmyadmin.html
<jhutchins> hillary: That should still apply.
<hillary> ok though mine is 12.04
<jhutchins> hillary: Yes, and there are plenty of articles for 12.04 as well.
<nf7> My Mac+Ubuntu 14.04 ISO isn't bootable on my macbook. I try to boot from it through Refind and Refit, but both give me a "no boot device found" error.
<nf7> Any suggestions?
<c|oneman> are you using a DVD or UBS?
<c|oneman> USB*
<jhutchins> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhutchins> nf7: You may need to use disk manager to modify the iso first.
<jhutchins> nf7: I presume you verified the md5sum of the iso?
<Anomie21> I have a 1TB dedi, what folder has access to that space? or how do I find out?
<Bashing-om> Anomie21: define 'dedi' for me; and explain what you are trying to do .
<Anomie21> Bashing-om: dedicated server, something I'm accessing via ssh
<Anomie21> i set the deluge folder to /var/lib but it's full already
<skinux> I can't seem to find any log telling me why there are no desktop icons, background is black, and right-click doesn't work.
<django> is there a terminal command to go back to a previous datre
<django> on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> sluidfoe: What problem are you having now? How are you determining that you have a problem?
<Bashing-om> Anomie21: Sorry, others will have to advise, out of my range of experience.
<Bashing-om> django: Ya mean like unto Windows 'restore point' ?
<django> Bashing-om Yes sir!
<hitsujiTMO> Anomie21: i suspect the answer to your question can be answered by the command: df -h
<Anomie21> hitsujiTMO: That's the one :)
<Bashing-om> django: nope, in linux, back up data, and (RE-)install the OS ( as you prefer it to be) ..
<AndroUser> Hi
<skinux> Maybe you guys can help me with a Ubuntu version: Trusty
<Jordan_U> django: How did you update the nvidia driver?
<vlt> Hello. There was a Firefox update (to 29.0) on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Now my local file:// links won’t open anymore.  How to set that back to nautilus?
<Bashing-om> !ask| skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skinux> Using Trusty, I've no desktop icons, background is black, right-click doesn't work, and "program problem" is reported everytime I boot for a few programs - one being SignOn-UI
<jhutchins> skinux: /var/log/Xorg.0.log - very noisy, but that's where things get logged.  It sounds like you might be missing some of the desktop components.  Is this a new install or a recent upgrade?
<skinux> I upgraded to Trusty a few days ago.
<vlt> Hello. How do I roll back to the previous firefox version on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<jhutchins> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Bashing-om> skinux: Also, have you updated the system since the install ?
<skinux> Just once
<kostkon> vlt, that's not the right way to solve that problem
<skinux> I mean, I tell it to update whenever update manager comes up.
<jhutchins> vlt: The only way to do it is to uninstall the new version, then install the old one.
<jhutchins> skinux: Is that when this problem started?
<skinux> I think problems started happening after I upgraded to Trusty
<skinux> apt-get check reports nothing is broken.
<jhutchins> skinux: try sudo apt-get -f install
<darkseid> Guys, what the difference between pop3 and mailbox ? which one keep the messages on computer? I'm attemping to configure kmail...
<Bashing-om> skinux: A lot I do not know for sure, but, might update/upgrade/dist-upgrade from terminal and see if there are any errors reported, also agree, good to look at logs.
<skinux> It said there is nothing to do.
<vlt> kostkon: I have ~40 users that need to open file:// links tomorrow morning. If I can’t find the solution now I *have* to go back to the previous version until I can fix it :-/
<kostkon> skinux, tried already to reset your unity/compiz? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<kostkon> vlt, oh ok then. i get you
<wickedheadache> trying to update to 11.10-12.04 but 11.10 can't connect to servers
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | wickedheadache
<ubottu> wickedheadache: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<darkseid> Guys, what the difference between pop3 and mailbox ? which one keep the messages on computer? I'm attemping to configure kmail...
<wickedheadache> god dam it i've been updateding fo the last 3 days i need to up date
<wickedheadache> i know its end of life but it's worked and i need it to work again
<Bashing-om> wickedheadache: Language ! ..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades <- has the instructions to do the release upgrade.
<Jordan_U> wickedheadache: Be sure not to miss the last bit of ubottu's message.
<wickedheadache> ?
<wickedheadache> ok
<django> Jordan_U through the ubuntu UI update drives
<ng1002> Here's a question regarding gnome3.  Is there any terminal command I can use to launch the Gnome dashboard?
<majod> why are 3.15 rc1 and rc2 kernels -trusty, but rc3 is utopic?
<darius93> why are the opensource drivers abit better than closed source/proprietary? It seem like it takes less stress off the machine  using open source
<brianblaze420> better may not be the right word but they always work which is good haha
<darius93> lol well i got higher FPS during some of my test. The only downside is not everything supports the open source gpu drivers (eg chrome webgl)
<VoidWhisperer> Hm... I'm trying to write a script to kill all of the current screens.. this doesn't want to work.
<brianblaze420> i can't make it work either weird
<ng1002> repost: Here's a question regarding gnome3.  Is there any terminal command I can use to launch the Gnome dashboard?
<funkster> Do I have any option into serializing into a server that doesn't have a "serial port" ? its a headless server and we'd like to move away from keyboard/mouse and kvm. We moved from raspberry pi to a x86.
<albeit> I have a display connected through Displayport. It shows up on xrandr as connected, and in the display manager as on and active, but it shows no picture and is in power save mode. How can I get it to actually output to that monitor?
<albeit> This is using the open source radeon driver on a ATI HD 6790
<koell> How do I update to new firefox? Do I've to download it manually? I got a mail from mozilla today about the new one...
<johnny_> hi guys just a quick apache question... how do I change a vhost from looking for index.php or index.htm. the folder I looking at home page isnt name index its called something else and I am not allowed to change it has it is not part
<johnny_> of my contract to do so
<deb> can someone help me fix this? http://sprunge.us/URQE
<koell> johnny_: do u have access to sudo?
<johnny_> koell yes
<vlt> Ok. Hi. I deleted my whole ~/.mozilla dir to get an empty config after the update to FF 29.0. How to enable opening file:// links in the file browser (nautilus) on 12.04 LTS?
<Squarepy> koell, try looking at the help / about
<Squarepy> oh wait nvm
<direp> howdy all. question: i would like to verify two directories full of files. can anyone speak to pros/cons of using diff -r utility versus outputting list of md5 hashes for each directory and diffing these two files?
<direp> is one method more thorough than the other? is there perhaps another, superior method?
<koell> johnny_: in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ you can edit the settings for a vhost, to change the DirectoryIndex
<koell> Squarepy: yeah i always looking there first, but it i still on 28. nthing new so far. maybe it needs some days before it arrives in ubuntu i guess
<Goopyo> Anyone know how to wrap up httracks .tmp files without a complete finish
<Jordan_U> direp: They will tell you different things, by default. diff (for text based files) will not only tell you that files differ, but will also tell you want that difference is.
<johnny_> koell http://pastebin.com/9zTmK1vx
<Jordan_U> direp: What is your end goal?
<koell> johnny_: i think this looks good! :)
<johnny_> koell the problem is that this person name the page with a space. dont understand why but he wouldnt let me change it
<direp> hi Jordan_U, i'm trying to verify that a directory was copied without data loss
<koell> johnny_: man that's ugly xD did u restart apache yet? does the config work with the space?
<Squarepy> koell, always takes some time, but for a moment I confused it with the autoupdater in chrome
<Jordan_U> direp: If this is a one time thing, I would use diff -r. If this is something you plan to do often, you might want to consider using git (but that may or may not make sense depending on your reason for copying in the first place).
<johnny_> koell this is what happens when people try to create their own website and dont know jack  about simple things
<johnny_> koell he ran into some issues and he needed help
<koell> johnny_: i hope you get it work, otherwise i would use a index file with redirection :D
<direp> thanks Jordan_U.  i have one set of data (a directory) synced on three hard drives.  only one of the hds is formatted ext4, and i need to format the other two ext4
<direp> so now i am trying to first verify that the three directories have identical contents
<direp> then i will clear one hd and use rsync to push the contents back to it after i have reformatted to ext4
<koell> Squarepy: Are you already on 29 or do u use chrome?
<direp> then i will repeat process for the second drive
<jhutchins> direp: I would just use rsync -avz /source /target
<johnny_> koell lol u just read my mind thats what am gonna do
<ActionParsnip> direp: could use MD5sum to compare folder hashes
<koell> johnny_: but i dont know, why can't u just edit the "just fun.html" file? don't you have permissions for? :D
<Squarepy> koell, currently I am switching to 14.04 and then I'll see after firefox, must say I switched back to FF for good reasons after working with chrome for some time
<direp> jhutchins, thanks, will that output to a tarball at /target?
<koell> Squarepy: usually i use chrome too, but on linux i need to use FF because of the native looking UI :D
<jhutchins> direp: No, normal filecopy, but you can re-run it to verify/update.
<johnny_> koell the issue is that he has so much files and he copy and paste the header across all of them instead of him create one file called header.php and using <?php include_once 'header.php'; ?>     will be easy to go into one file and change
<ActionParsnip> Koell: there is an ambience theme for Chrome...
<johnny_> koell i dont have time to go into all 15 pages and change them cck that
<direp> ActionParsnip, that is actually a method i have considered and tried.  i created a small script to output md5hashes from /source and /target and the diff the two outputted files
<koell> ActionParsnip: i know the pseudo-gtk-theme on chrome. still ugly :>
<koell> johnny_: hahaha this one is really ugly xD
<ActionParsnip> Koell: doesnt mean you _have_ to use firefox just for a theme. You just prefer it. There is a difference
<johnny_> koell indeed but he is pay good money to get some of his mistake  corrected too bad clearing up his code is not in the contract :D
<koell> ActionParsnip: i just want a native looking interface, thats all. i dont like to use pseudo-looking applications
<koell> johnny_: i know about the "just get it work" mind people :D
<ActionParsnip> Koell: but thats not 'need to'. If you need to use a browser it because sites you frequetly visit refuse to work in one browser and not another. Or an addon exclusive to one browser
<direp> jhutchins, the man page for rsync says -z option compresses file data during the transfer, but the copied files at target won't be compressed after transfer?
<SchrodingersScat> direp: correct
<direp> ok, so in effect it just speeds it up?
<koell> please no browser ware in here! STOP
<koell> -e
<SchrodingersScat> direp: hypothetically, assuming that's something that would help your transfer, vs any additional overhead
<omg_scout> Could someone running Intel HD4600 as his only graphic card run these two commands for me and pastebin results? "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" and "lshw -C"
<ActionParsnip> Koell: just correcting the language, not a browser war at all.
<direp> great, thanks SchrodingersScat
<koell> my lang, my feelings <3
<jhutchins> direp: Correct.  z is on-the-fly compression.
<SchrodingersScat> direp: like right now I'm sending over a lan, so I didn't bother with compression, it's a few thousand small files, not sure if compression would help much, so worth a try.
<jhutchins> direp: If you have a fast local connection you should omit it - it's just a habit of mine.  For a local copy the CPU overhead is a drag.
<direp> oh ok.  two of the hds are actually internal and the third one connects via usb, so very small-fry operation
<Squarepy> well recently I have been syncing various FF instances via my owncloud server, which is nice because it is private and makes the experience comparable with chrome, koell
<iscorpion> hello please help me i am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 and i am getting this error gave up booting for root device
<ActionParsnip> iscorpion: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<koell> Squarepy: does owncloud have a built-in firefox sync server?
<iscorpion> yea
<Squarepy> koell, yeah there is a small app for it
<iscorpion> ActionParsnip:  yes
<iscorpion> its installed on one machinne but not installing on other
<ActionParsnip> iscorpion: are you booting USB or CD?
<iscorpion> usb
<vlt> Hello. I have several Ubuntu 12.04 LTS machines. On one I could downgrade firefox to v28 simply by selecting it in aptitude but on other machines there’s no v28 available after I ran aptitude update. How to install a specific version?
<ActionParsnip> iscorpion: ah. Have you tried a different USB port?
<iscorpion> not yet hold on
<direp> just out of curiosity, the diff command checks every single bit of a file before determining two files are identical?  is this true?
<Squarepy> vlt, lmgtfy, http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/03/how-to-install-specific-version-of.html
<SchrodingersScat> Squarepy: Owncloud only makes me nervous when I sync something up, and I get a bunch of -conflict_%date files :/
<zerick> I have a spawn-fcgi not working, everytime I run it all processes apparently created are not present. Help plz
<Squarepy> SchrodingersScat, yeah I am trying out seafile as well, which should be a bit more solid, guess I'll use both
<iscorpion> ActionParsnip same problem
<SchrodingersScat> direp: hmm, thought diff was line by line, not necessarily bit for bit..could be a difference
<Lucax> hello, how can I be invited to ubuntu-beginners
<Lucax> ?
<direp> SchrodingersScat, there is a text and binary mode, but i read that these are equivocal for linux
<vlt> Squarepy: Thank you. I get "E: Version '28.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1' for 'firefox' was not found" :-/
<nestle20> i've got a server that im pushing 81032.23 KB/s from webserver traffic (apache).. load average: 177.31, 167.46, 162.63 -- besides increasing hardware, are there any system values i can alter to help open up more connections or open files? like in /etc/sysctl or something? anyone know of any values or things i should change for a box that gets a lot of site traffic
<Squarepy> vlt, maybe add a backport or other ppa
<k1l_> Lucax: the team was closed down: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-beginners/2013-August/002541.html
<Lucax> ok
<vlt> Squarepy: I just want to install the version I had two hours ago. From that repo, Not possible?
<testing_test> Kappa
<Moonlikestars> hi
<jhutchins> direp: I'd use the -z option on usb.
<SchrodingersScat> direp: then they should be the same?  not sure how you would test to try to trick that.
<Lucax> would anyone like to help me install, some programs, so I get some training in installing. I dont have anyone around me who knows linux so I feel a little lost
<vlt> Squarepy: I even have the .deb file still in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<k1l_> Lucax: just ask a specific question
<Moonlikestars> do you guys know about wifi?
<k1l_> Lucax: did you try the software-center?
<SchrodingersScat> Lucax: like './configure ; make ; make install'?
<jhutchins> direp: On text files diff will show you the difference, by default a binary will just show "files differ".
<SchrodingersScat> Moonlikestars: I do.
<Moonlikestars> good
<direp> ok, gotcha, thanks jhutchins
<Lucax> software senter is ok, but I have downloaded some programs outside of it
<Jordan_U> Lucax: What are you actually trying to install?
<SchrodingersScat> Moonlikestars: It's very common these days, I would bet almost everyone in the channel has heard of the wifi.
<jhutchins> direp: diff is used to compare source code to the previous version.  It can generate a file that can be applied to another copy of the previous code to update or "patch" it.
<k1l_> Lucax: the packagesystem from ubuntu should be preferred
<Moonlikestars> i know
<k1l_> Moonlikestars: just ask a specific question
<vlt> Any idea why "apt-get install firefox=28.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64" shows "E: Version '28.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64' for 'firefox' was not found"?
<Squarepy> vlt, why not install from the deb :)
<Vooloo> does anyone know a good working laptop docking station that works flawlessly with Ubuntu where I can hook up my monitor, keyboard and mouse on a daily basis without having to re-configure screen resolutions and other crap every time I dock?
<Moonlikestars> what should i do.my wifi is so slow and it never works
<guest-nzDTpV> anyone got a way into my desktop..Because forgot login pw--BIOS Dell loads--but no recoverymode, safe, or single in BIOS....Cannot access my files or windows open...b/c forgot pw?
<Lucax> Jspider and OpenWebSpiderCS and maybe apache nut or webharvest, I want to start to install one by one, try them out and discard the ones I dont like
<Genome36_> hello i am trying to find the terminal file where all the previous entered commands are stored, but cant find it
<Genome36_> i tried with this https://www.google.ca/search?q=linux+terminal+cache+location&oq=linux+terminal+cache+location&aqs=chrome..69i57.13883j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=95&ie=UTF-8
<bekks> Vooloo: the dockingstation strongly depends on your desktop. Most likely, the vendor of your laptop has just one dockingstation that is compatible with your laptop.
<Jordan_U> Genome36_: ~/.bash_history
<Vooloo> bekks: Dell?
<k1l_> !apache | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Genome36_> thanks Jordan_U
<bekks> Vooloo: Exactly. One docking station per laptop series.
<Jordan_U> Genome36_: You're welcome.
<Genome36_> later
<guest-nzDTpV> I have a Dell Computer, and BIOS is Dell inc A04
<bekks> Vooloo: Which laptop in detail do you have?
<Vooloo> bekks: I will buy a new one
<iscorpion> any one please help me i am struck at grub not able to boot on ubuntu error gave up for root device
<Moonlikestars> help me!!!:(
<Lucax> so, what I want is a program that can harvest a great deal of contact information from f.eks FB or Yellow pages so that I can help my friend to promote certain local events for him
<Squarepy> iscorpion, well I did rely on boot-repair run from a livecd for such trouble
<holstein> !wifi | Moonlikestars
<ubottu> Moonlikestars: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Squarepy> can anyone block the bot?
<guest-nzDTpV> So forgot login pw....need to access my desktop
<Moonlikestars> thank you!!!!:D
<Jordan_U> Squarepy: What do you mean?
<alastair_> having a problem with nvidia-prime, i switched to my intel gpu and now it just errors when i try to switch back, and dosnt give any error info either
<Lucax> if there would something like that open source, it would be really nice
<Squarepy> Jordan_U, I checked Moonlikestars 's name
<Moonlikestars> you did?
<holstein> Lucax: maybe try a programming community.. see if anyone has already or is interested in making what you are looking for..
<Lucax> hehe, do you think any of the programs I mentioned can do what I explained?
<django> Jordan_U through the ubntu UI, i got a pop up for update drivers
<holstein> Lucax: they should have documentation
<Jordan_U> django: Was it really asking you to "update" drivers, or was it asking you to install different drivers?
<koell> hey django, where is RoR? :D
<django> Jordan_U not sure :s
<django> koell sorry?
<Lucax> yes they have, it looks promising but I am still not 100% sure. so, how about some installing?. I tried to read the installation proceedure in the documentation but it is too complicated for a noob like me
<mikel> I'm trying to get a system set up with btrfs and an encrypted disk. Is anybody able to help me? I've been at this a while and am getting rather frustrated with all the details. The installer doesn't seem to work for this combination.
<mikel> Right now I've got everything kind of work, but I just need to create an encrypted swap file.
<mikel> #linux
<holstein> Lucax: if its not in the default ubuntu repos, it will be ideally up to the creators of the appliations to tell you how you are intended to use/install the products.. you can share specific errors you have
<django> Jordan_U I wish there a command to undo this :(
<holstein> Lucax: you can try looking for a PPA..
<Lucax> how do I find a PPA?
<k1l_> Lucax: the way to install depends on the specific program. if you dnt use the official ubuntu package from ubuntu repositories you have to read the programs readme/documentation
<Anomie21> Whats going on here? http://pastebin.com/CYsjimyP
<openyost> Lucax: What are you looking to install?
<Lucax> spider and OpenWebSpiderCS and maybe apache nut or webharvest, I want to start to install one by one, try them out and discard the ones I dont like
<Jordan_U> Anomie21: What guide are you trying to follow?
<surgemcgee> Confirm this bug for me please..
<holstein> Lucax: enjoy!.. let them know if you have any problems
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<surgemcgee> Open up QtCreator, press Ctl+Alt+Del
<Jordan_U> !enter | surgemcgee
<holstein> Lucax: they may not provide a PPA.. i only suggest it as an easy way to add applications
<Anomie21> Jordan_U: http://highball.se/2012/11/linux-colloquy-push-notifications-from-debian-squeeze/
<Jordan_U> surgemcgee: Please try to keep your messages on a single long line rather than using Enter as punctuation.
<surgemcgee> Does it crash 14.04?
<Vooloo> is it possible to run ubuntu off a USB? I mean is it powerful enough? It will only sit and show a browser 24/7 for a HTML/javascript dashboard. Nothing else. I was thinking raspberry pi first, but if there is a USB stick that can do it that saves me a lot of space.
<mikel> Are there commands I should run to get my partitionig information shared with you all?
<openyost> Lucax: I have no experience with installing either of these, but I can look into the documentation to try to help :)
<Jordan_U> Vooloo: Yes.
<Vooloo> Jordan_U: do I need some kind of specific USB stick or will anything work?
<surgemcgee> ANYONE?
<Jordan_U> Vooloo: Anything will work. A drive is a drive is a drive, the only differences are size and speed.
<holstein> surgemcgee: please be patient.. you are asking that someone install a package?
<mikel> surgemcgee: I'm looking for help too, but I'm not shouting...
<holstein> mikel: you can use "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> surgemcgee: what do you need? im installing qtcreator.. what is next?
<mikel> holstein: Here's my fdisk, thanks: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/286eae432f53be527b9e
<TeraJL> and what is "/usr/bin/X :0 -background none -verbose -auth /.../database/  -seat seat0 -nolisten tcp vt7? it's using my CPU kinda high.. usuing ubuntu gnome
<parv_> Hello!
<parv_> yolo
<mikel> holstein: So the problem is that I need a swap partition. I've managed to shrink the root partition (which is inside the luks partition, sda6), but I can't figure out how to add the swap partition or how to shrink the luks partition to make room for it.
<holstein> mikel: gparted.. i would want to have all my data backed up.. and personally, i may just not add swap..
<holstein> mikel: how much ram do you have?
<mikel> holstein: I need swap to run virtual machines.
<Yelu> TeraJL, that is your system's graphics server (X-Sever) and should not be killed. => black out ...
<mikel> holstein: I only have 4GB of RAM...and gparted doesn't support luks.
<holstein> mikel: i dont think thats a good idea
<holstein> mikel: but, do what you like
<TeraJL> Yelu: thanks... i'm using ubuntu gnome, and i can't install some extensions, but i get no feedback, where can i find the logs?
<mikel> holstein: you don't think ading it is?
<Vooloo> Jordan_U: can it work with just a monitor and put the usb stick into a usb port on the monitor? or do you actually need a computer too?
<holstein> mikel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726724
<holstein> mikel: correct.. i dont think its a good idea to add and expect swap to facilitate virtual machines
<Jordan_U> Vooloo: You still need a computer.
<john125> just installed java ADT on 13,10.... And fixed the menu bugs!!
<Yelu> TeraJL, as a start => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<mikel> holstein: yeah, I was looking at that post. I get stuck though when I get to: sudo cryptsetup status crypt1. Instead of telling me about the partition, it just says, "/dev/mapper/crypt1 is inactive"
<mikel> holstein: only reason I mention the VMs is because they take a lot of RAM and 4GB won't be enough to run them reliably. I at least need swap on the off chance that I use up my RAM so things don't just start crashing all over the place.
<holstein> surgemcgee: control alt delete takes me out to the login manager, if im running qtcreator or not
<holstein> mikel: sure.. so go for it.. im just going on record as saying, i would want backups, and i think its a bad idea
<mikel> holstein: well yeah, it's a new laptop, so I don't have a lot of data on it or anything.
<holstein> mikel: you need to backup anything you may lose by breaking the disk doing the resize
<TeraJL> i've check the logs, and the event log application and i didn't find anything
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> I want to use another screenlocker, do you have one to suggest?
<mozzarella> I'd like it to display the current time
<mozzarella> like gnome3's
<shoaib> i need help with conky
<shoaib> does anyone here uses conky?
<holstein> mozzarella: why not use gnomes, if you prefer it
<holstein> shoaib: yes
<mozzarella> holstein: I can't, it's part of gnome shell
<shoaib> i just installed it and set it to start at bootup also
<shoaib> but its on the top left corner of my screen with black background
<shoaib> i want it on the right side with transparent background
<holstein> shoaib: you can configure it as you please
<shoaib> how do i do that?
<holstein> shoaib: many ways.. there are gui tools.. a config file.. many themes you can drop in
<Yelu> TeraJL, okay. And how should we help you then (because your description is not detailled enough to work with). - What extension(s)?  What happened? Which error messages popped up?
<shoaib> can u tell me of one good gui tool please thanks
<holstein> shoaib: http://conky.sourceforge.net/config_settings.html http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/conkywizard-gui-to-set-up-conky.html
<pepee> is there any support for decoding html5 videos using VDPAU?
<holstein> shoaib: good is always a matter of opinion. just try them
<mozzarella> I want to use another screenlocker, do you have one to suggest?
<holstein> shoaib: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/this-minimal-conky-orange-would-look-great-on-any-desktop
<mikel> holstein: frankly, I know that it's risky and that it's necessary. What I don't know is how to do it.
<mikel> holstein: *that's* what brings me here today.
<holstein> mozzarella: any of them.. just try them and see what you like.. the gnome one is the only one that is the gnome one
<mozzarella> holstein: can I get a list?
<k1l_> mozzarella: the list is endless. choose one that suits your needs
<holstein> mozzarella: however you install software.. synaptic is a nice GUI package manager
<k1l_> mozzarella: i bet the news you have read mentioned some other screensavers :)
<mozzarella> k1l_: news?
<wisescribe7> I have a question: Is there any way to install Zorin OS through the Ubuntu terminal?
<holstein> wisescribe7: ask them.. its not in the repos, so, not by default.. they may provide you with a script or packages..
<k1l_> wisescribe7: maybe with debootstrap. but see their support since its not ubuntu related
<pollicino> ciao
<wisescribe7> I have another question: I am having trouble saving things to my hard drive in Ubuntu. I get an error saying something about it failing due to insufficient permissions. How can I fix this?
<dually> if you set a proxy from the gui, the only way to turn it off is to write `unset http_proxy` in ~/.profile?
<aguitel> how install Gui in ubuntu server 10.04?
<holstein> wisescribe7: you likely have an ntfs partition?
<pollicino> qualcuno parla italiano
<k1l_> !it | pollicino
<ubottu> pollicino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jordan_U> aguitel: Non-server packages (like any GUI) are no longer supported for Ubuntu 10.04. You'll need to upgrade.
<k1l_> aguitel: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<EleanorEllis> wisescribe7: You need to give yourself write permission on the folder you want to save in. You should already have this for your home directory. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<k1l_> aguitel: but be aware that the desktop stuff from 10.04 is no longer supported
<FactoryGirl> hi there, i just installed xfce4, now my systray only display NetworkManager applet, anybody knows what i should do to get back the clock, the battery life icons and such?
<NiTeMaRe> i'm having a issue with ubuntu dhcp i'm getting a DHCPDECLINE upon installation because the gateway is out of my networks subnet and i'm trying to do an autoinstallation anyone have any ideas on how i can resolve this? is there something maybe that i can stick in the dhcp server to help?
<pollicino> ti ringrazio
<aguitel> Jordan_U, k1l_  10.04 works fine in my old laptop this is my reason to install it
<EleanorEllis> wisescribe7: Don't just give yourself write permission on any old directory anywhere though. Those permissions are there for a reason, to prevent you overwriting files that are used by the system. You should only be saving files to your home directory or sub directories anyway.
<k1l_> aguitel: that is no reason to go with insecure softwrae
<k1l_> aguitel: see Lubuntu. that is made for older/slower hardware
<Jordan_U> aguitel: Have you tried Lubuntu 14.04 on your old laptop? It's running great on my almost 10 year old laptop right now.
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> how can I personalize the screenlocker?
<aguitel> Jordan_U, k1l_  i will try it
<k1l_> mozzarella: see the documentation of that screenlocker you use
<aguitel> Jordan_U, k1l_  but server edition get security updates i think
<mozzarella> k1l_: what's the default one on ubuntu 14.04?
<sudormrf> hey guys, serious question, how could I completely remove a DE from ubuntu desktop?
<Jordan_U> aguitel: Not for GUI packages it doesn't.
<sudormrf> meaning I want to strip it back to basically be like ubuntu server
<k1l_> aguitel: the server programs get security updates. but not the desktop and GUI stuff.
<ikonia> sudormrf: just remove the packages
<aguitel> Jordan_U, k1l_  ok
<sudormrf> ikonia, yes, so would that be like apt-get remove unity*
<sudormrf> or something else?
<sudormrf> I have a feeling it is going to be tedious
<ikonia> sudormrf: open the package manager click the desktop packages, and click remove
<ikonia> sudormrf: yes, it probably will be tedious
<sudormrf> well darn.
<EleanorEllis> wisescribe7: If the disk you are talking about is formatted with NTFS (if it's an external hard drive then it probably is), then you will have to mount it read/write. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: You should be able to misuse http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ to make a list of all packages that you would need to install from a minimal system to install ubuntu-desktop. You can then remove them all instead.
<sudormrf> Jordan_U, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> sudormrf: You're welcome :)
<sudormrf> are any of you guys familiar with any dynamic DNS services that are good and free? dyndns no longer offers their free tier
<sudormrf> looks like the dynamic dns help page for ubuntu has some suggestions
<sudormrf> someone was saying that no-ip wasn't good because it deleted things every 30 days or something?
<mozzarella> k1l_: what's the default one on ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<madara> I want to copy a foler to another directory how would i do that? what man should i look up?
<madara> ~
<k1l_> mozzarella: gnome-screensaver
<mgolisch> man cp?
<krabador> !documentation
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<django> how can i quickly reinstall ubuntu given I already have it installed?
<holstein> django: backup and fresh install.. you can try other options, but i would have backups before hand
<k1l_> django: run a live cd/usb and shoose install. it will recognize the install and will offer an reinstall option
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> how do I log all commands users run?
<mozzarella> k1l_: how can I make it look like gnome3's screenlocker?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I installed acct, but sa returns nothing.
<k1l_> mozzarella: see if there are themes for that
<django> k1l_ thanks!
<Sally> Hello everyone. Has anyone noticed the Weather channel lens in 14.04?
<MDTech-us_MAN> anyone?
<holstein> MDTech-us_MAN: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93566/how-to-log-all-bash-commands-by-all-users-on-a-server might be a place to start
<mgolisch> MDTech-us_MAN: what exactly are you trying to do?
<k1l_> Sally: i bet some one noticed
<Kaylas> hi
<Kaylas> i have problem with ubuntu 14.04
<Kaylas> how can help me?
<django> Kaylas just ask
<holstein> Kaylas: you ask, a volunteer tries
<Sally> k1l_: I was wondering where I could get information on how it functions
<aguitel> Jordan_U, k1l_  what about install mate desktop in 14.04 ?
<madara> ok its saying i cannot copy a directory into itself
<k1l_> !info mate-desktop | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Kaylas> yep i want to install ati RV280 on ubuntu 14.04 but when install it, he don't detect my device and crash
<Kaylas> i have try to run xorg -configure and move file into /etc/x11/xorg.conf but didn't work
<m100> Did you use the xorg radeon driver or ATI's propriatary driver?
<Jordan_U> MDTech-us_MAN: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/077 .
<k1l_> Sally: see http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/
<Kaylas> m100 how i can see what i have?
<Jordan_U> aguitel: What about it?
<Sally> k1l_: I'm not interested in developing an app/scope, just want to understand the weather portion of it
<k1l_> Sally: it grabs the stuff from the website?
<aguitel> Jordan_U, i try to install mate but nothing install
<Sally> k1l_: seems to show weather from someplace. Don't know where it looks though
<xangua> Sally: thype the mane of a city, weather shows up
<xangua> it has the weather channel icon
<Kaylas> Parse error on line 42 of section Monitor in file /root/xorg.conf.new
<Kaylas> 	gamma correction value(s) expected
<willyg_cos> cups - I have 9 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/cups/backend/hpfax processes running but I can't find any reference to hpfax in /etc/cups or /usr/lib/cups files ????  WTF???
<aguitel> Jordan_U, i think mate packages are incomplete in ubuntu repos
<Kaylas> this is error
<MDTech-us_MAN> Jordan_U: thx. didn't know about .bash_history!
<trism> aguitel: only parts of mate are in 14.04, the xsession you need to actually log in isn't one of them
<Sally> xangua: I tried that, but the only time I seem to see it is when I typed in "delu" for some reason. When I typed in cities I would be interested in the weather, it doesn't appear. Weird.
<mgolisch> MDTech-us_MAN: but that is not realy reliable, one could easily remove commands from bash history or even clear it
<k1l_> Sally: you can try the city support on the weather channel website
<omg_scout> Hello;) Could someone running Intel HD4600 as his only graphic card run these two commands for me and pastebin results? "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" and "lshw -C"
<MDTech-us_MAN> but, that would just give me a reason to remove his account instantly
<Sally> k1l_: I guess that there is a "cookie" or something that they weather.com site that communicates with the scope?
<k1l_> Sally: please see the documentation for the technical explanation
<aguitel> trism, and then what ?
<Yelu> MDTech-us_MAN, yes, but take good care of the guys doing this (or similar) in their shell: ln -s /dev/null .bash_history
<Sally> k1l_: Ok, I'm looking on the weather.com site now
<trism> aguitel: it was and still is in progress packaging in debian, so parts of it trickled in during the debian merge window, but not enough to be useful, this is the current status: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/status:debian
<trism> aguitel: still need things like mate-session-manager and mate-panel, etc
<SovereignEntity> Can mate be instal
<holstein> SovereignEntity: http://www.itworld.com/software/412022/install-mate-18-desktop-ubuntu-1404 is one way
<aguitel> trism, ok
<Kaylas> how i can see what need i have?
<theLadder> hello, i just tried 14.04 but when i change resolution to 1920*1080 it freezes after 2 seconds, then reboots shortly after, any ideas?
<holstein> theLadder: i would keep troubleshooting and make sure the resolution change is what is the trigger.. and try other resolutions/drivers, if available
<theLadder> holstein, tried it multiple times with both Xubuntu and ubuntu...
<holstein> theLadder: you tried it?
<holstein> theLadder: tried what? chaging resolution? and that is the trigger?
<theLadder> holstein, yes, the default resolution is 720p but 1080p is the correct resolution for my display, whenever i change, i get the prompt that ask me to keep or revert the new settings
<theLadder> holstein, and it counts down, after 2 seconds, screen freezes, then after a few more seconds, the computer reboots itself
<Tiensbakung> theLadder, check your log files, may have some error infos
<theLadder> holstein, i do not have this problem with 13.10
<holstein> theLadder: the "correct" may be what you can get working with linux.. since linux seems to not be that well supported by your hardware
<holstein> theLadder: in those situations, i do as i stated, and try other graphics drivers, when possible, or compromise on resolution settings.. or try other ways of forcing resolution settings
<sergio-br2> hello
<holstein> theLadder: there are the PPA's from the xorg edgers.. they sometimes help provide more support
<theLadder> holstein, the thing is that it has always worked fine in earlier versions... and i have a old ati radeon hd4850, so drivers is not that easy to get working
<pramod> hi i m new here
<pramod> also new to xchat
<holstein> pramod: check the /topic when you join channels.. this is the official support channel for ubuntu.. you can use #ubuntu-offtopic to chat :) welcome
<Tiensbakung> theLadder, you may want to try installing a older version kernel, to see if it works
<theLadder> Tiensbakung, did you have any specific log file in mind?
<holstein> theLadder: the kernel that you used before.. not a log file
<holstein> theLadder: you can always look for an apply upgrades as well. a new kernel can "Fix" that issue..
<Tiensbakung> The first thought is xsession-errors in your home directory, and further log files under /var/log
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs help
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> when i open terminal and do the update command (sudo apt-get update) I get an error
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<rww> GuyThatNeedsHelp: go fix line 1 of /etc/apt/sources.list, then?
<theLadder> holstein, Tiensbakung, thanks for the help so far, will try it now
<k1l_> GuyThatNeedsHelp: please put a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" into a pastebin
<k1l_> !paste | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Fix it? i did the command gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> and this showed up deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy-proposed
<Tiensbakung> theLadder:, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ have all kernels precompiled
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you have added the incorrect sources, and broken your sources list
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: are you on 14.04?
<rww> GuyThatNeedsHelp: okay, that's missing a "main universe restricted multiverse" on the end of it, for starters
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> No i was trying to upgrade
<rww> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I'm on 13.10
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you'll need to fix all of that before.. i would consider just a backup and a fresh install
<rww> for sources.list being wrong??
<rww> it's not hard to fix :\
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> How would i fix it?
<holstein> i would rather backup my broken 13.10, since i should do that before upgrading anyway, and do a fresh install to 14.04
<k1l_> get a wokring clean sources.list then use the update-tools and dont change stuff when you dont know what that is.
<rww> GuyThatNeedsHelp: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file, as k1l_ said
<holstein> i think it would take much less time, and not risk carrying over an error from the 13.10 install
<k1l_> holstein: a generic clean source.list should be fine
<Tiensbakung> GuyThatNeedsHelp, release upgrade do not need any sources.list edit, use the GUI or do_release_upgrade, it will take care of it
<rww> do-release-upgrade **
<holstein> yup., it'll be just fine.. and the system should be backed up regardless..
<GuyThatCrashed> Does anyone know how to fix the line?
<holstein> GuyThatCrashed: refer to default sources
<dw1> GuyThatCrashed: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<dw1> is there an official default source ?
<dw1> like, on the we?
<dw1> web*?
<nmatrix9> Hey anyone know a xterm shortcut where I can create numerical directories all in one go like mkdir  dirname[1-20]  where directories named dirname1....dirname20 are created in one go?
<GuyThatCrashed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7362774/
<dw1> GuyThatCrashed: sorry http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php
<holstein> GuyThatCrashed: you just need default 13.10 sources...
<dw1> GuyThatCrashed: err without the generate.php
<GuyThatCrashed> Thanks
<dw1> nmatrix9: a little bash script will do it....
<dw1> nmatrix9: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-for-loop/
<dw1> nmatrix9: 5th example.. for i in {1..5} -- you can do it at a prompt
<nmatrix9> dw1: Thanks I appreciate it.
#ubuntu 2014-04-30
<jeremie> hello
<dw1> GuyThatCrashed: i would do all but proposed updates
<dw1> GuyThatCrashed: and the sources can be skipped too
<dw1> GuyThatCrashed: and none of the 3rd parties. :)
<madara> my version of cmake needs to be updated
<madara> but when i try to update it is says i need the latest version
<madara> i mean it says i have the latest version
<jakew02> is anyone mounting a TimeCapsule drive in 14.04 ?
<madara> do i need to download it directly?
<madara> are my repositories fucked?
<GuyThatCrashed> It worked thanks upgrading to 14.04
<GuyThatCrashed> @madara If your repositories failed to download then you have to disable them
<dw1> madara: what version of cmake do you need, and what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Yelu> nmatrix9, dw1 solution is good. - here is a one liner for you: "mkdir mydir{01..20}"
<dw1> Yelu: nice
<madara> 4.8.4
<madara> dw1:
<madara> and im not sure what do i type into terminal to see what ubuntu ver i have?
<ExWizzard> madara "lsb_release -a"
<madara> im using 12.04
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://imagebin.org/308235
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Y IT DO THAT
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://imagebin.org/308235
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: are you asking a question?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Yes
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> http://imagebin.org/308235
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: it lists reasons..
<rww> because your repositories are a mess because you broke things, probably. do-release-upgrade is usually more verbose
<holstein> likely, some sources you installed, then changed packages.. then, the installer cant work properly
<rawrmonster> GuyThatNeedsHelp: read this it seems to explain whats going on better and some logs to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened
<holstein> thats why i would backup, since you should regardless, and fresh install.. it would take much less time
<Bludot> hello?
<rypervenche> Bludot: Hi there.
<Bludot> i need some help with a crappy desktop
<rypervenche> Bludot: What problem(s) are you having?
<Bludot> i believe it is my graphics now
<Bludot> its a radeon hd 24000
<Bludot> i got it to boot by using "nomodeset" instead of "quite splash"
<Bludot> but I think it is using processor power for graphics
<Bludot> on a single core processor, thats not pretty
<Bludot> so... I tried to install the driver for it which epically failed
<Bludot> also.. why does the graphics work great on the part where i "try" ubuntu?
<Bludot> but not after I install?
<holstein> Bludot: if you accept updates during installation, you could be getting an upgraded package that is not supported by your hardware
<Bludot> i installed without updates
<Bludot> i always do
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> ran (grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log) and got a shit ton of broken files
<treats> I was playing with networking and everytime I entered 'sudo service networking restart' my desktop would blink and become unusable.  I had to restart.  Having not learned my lesson, I tried again.  This time after a restart I can't login to my desktop.  I'm asked which profile to login to, and when I enter my password the screen blinks and nothing happens....
<Bludot> lol
<Bludot> had that too
<madara> this compiling error says i need to get qmake 4.8.4
<madara> apt-get install qt
<Bashing-om> Bludot: The standard place to start trouble shooting is to pastebin -> sudo lshw -C display <- . see what card and driver is installed.
<Bludot> ok..
<Bludot> well im reinstalling cause it refused to boot
<Bashing-om> Bludot: Yup, a prudent thing to do with a freash install that has problems, start all over fresh.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> is it a bad thing to be fat?
<xum> yes.
<xum> i believe it's detrimental to the cardiovascular system
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I'm going to die soon because i'm fat i won't even be able to use ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<Bludot> lol
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> @holstein you don't have the right to make fun of me because i'm fat! That's just rude of you
<SyL> is anybody else having issues with mysql starting after going from 13.10 to 14.04? I did a fresh install and I'm having ibdata1 issues.
<Bludot> what if you were skinny?
<holstein> GuyThatNeedsHelp: i assure you im not making fun.. can i assist you with a support question?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Yes
<Diamondcite> SyL: Did you do something similar to upgrade_db after the ubuntu update?
<kingbeowolf> how can i use a .rdp file in ubuntu?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> rdp hmm
<veryhappy> Hey guys, got a few questions about wifi and boot in ubuntu 14.04
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I kinda don't wanna get on 14.04 now
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> with all these errors
<veryhappy> GuyThatNeedsHelp: i had to use it for now...
<treats_> i'm trying to bridge my second (eth1) network cable to share with my laptop
<treats_> anyone have a reliable hpw-to
<treats_> also, I think I want to bridge.  I want my laptop to be able to plug into my computer and pull an IP from the router
<veryhappy> first of all: i have a lenovo s205 ideapad netbook and i wonder why grub and lilo can't be installed, first i thought it would have to do something with efi but that can't be, because i had ubuntu 12.04 already installed without efi and with a normal mbr, but i kinda don't seem to get gpt off the harddisk to use the mbr again, how could i do that? i want to go back to ubuntu 12.04 with grub...
<veryhappy> ...on mbr and not use gpt.
<SyL> Diamondcite: no, what is that?
<packet_> does anybody know how to fix the too many files open error while changing the mac address ?
<KaltenLicht> Hi all. I made an ubuntu install with debootstrap but now I can't find the realtek 8168 driver. I've installed linux-firmware-nonfree but no good. What package do I have to install to get the driver?
<kingbeowolf> how can i use a .rdp file in ubuntu?
<veryhappy> kingbeowolf: try vinagre, it's for rdp and vnc also.
<kingbeowolf> veryhappy: that only does VNC from what I can see
<Bludot> ok... so my display is UNCLAIMED ?
<owen1> i don't use gnome/unity. i 'rm -r Desktop' but after a while it keeps appearing. why???
<xum> the ghost in the shell
<rww> owen1: what /do/ you use?
<owen1> (i start the session with i3)
<owen1> rww: ^
<owen1> sometime i run unity-control-center
<owen1> but i start the session with i3
<owen1> and i don't need this folder
<veryhappy> kingbeowolf: You can use Tsclient to open the RDP files by default through Firefox. Or you could open the file with gedit and copy/paste the ip: port into rdesktop using RDP. In Tsclient, you may have to set it to use RDPv5.
<rww> owen1: it's an xdg thing, i'm trying to remember how one configures it
<kingbeowolf> veryhappy: it is a more complex RDP file i know that
<tgm4883> On 13.10, I have bluetooth headphones that have a mic, but I can't select the Mic if I've selected the A2DP profile. Is there a config option somewhere for this?
<veryhappy> tgm4883: try blueman
<veryhappy> tgm4883: it should support A2DP profiles
<veryhappy> afaik
<tgm4883> veryhappy: I can try that, but I can select the A2DP profile in bluez, it's just when I do, the Mic isn't available
<rww> owen1: install the package xdg-user-dirs if it isn't already installed, run xdg-user-dirs-update --set DESKTOP /home/owen1 or whatever
<tgm4883> veryhappy: heh, just checked, already using blueman
<veryhappy> try /sbin/alsa force-reload and try restarting pulseaudio
<justpie_togo> Hey all. I tried to do a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 which said it was successful. on reboot i get a black screen with a flashing cursor. Anyone have any ideas on what may have caused this?
<asdaushi> hello
<Bludot> hi
<kapy_> hey i'm unable to install Euro Truck Simulator 2 on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<kapy_> hey i'm unable to install Euro Truck Simulator 2 on Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: What results when at the black screen you do a key combo crl+alt+F1 ?
<kapy_> wait a minute
<justpie_togo> bashing-om : it doesn't do anything. it just sits there.
<Yelu> kingbeowolf, you can use the built-in rdp client (Remmina Remote Desktop) to "Import" (app main menu) your .rdp files and make your RDP connections
<Yelu> kingbeowolf, http://imgur.com/NDCiB1y
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: do ctl+alt+Prt-Scrn+r e i s u b .. to gracefully reboot, do you now get to the login screen ?
<justpie_togo> Bashing-om : im sorry, am i reading this right? Bashing-om:  justpie_togo: do ctl+alt+Prt-Scrn+r e i s u b
<p1ro> hi, i wonder if some1 can help me, i had wlan0(internet) and eth0 (lan) i want to keep wlan0 for internet and eth0 for lan, but eth0 should be able to access subnetworks.
<justpie_togo> ctrl+alt+print screen?
<kapy__> hey i'm back
<Beldar> r e i s u b
<kapy__> ctrl+alt+f1 didn't work
<kapy__> it showed the same problem
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: Yeah .. while holding the keys ctl and alt and the Prt scrn (maybe your key says SsyRq) ,, also s l o w l y depress the keys in sequence r e i s u b .
<kapy__> it shows the following message $ ./EuroTruckSimulator2.sh Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing Installer for Euro Truck Simulator 2.......... Uncompressing sub archiveWarning: No binaries for "x86_64" found, trying to default to x86... ................................................ Collecting info for this system... Operating system: linux CPU Arch: x86 Nixstaller version 0.5.1, Copyright (C) 2006 - 2009 of Rick H
<justpie_togo> hum, not doing anything. just sitting at the cursor.
<kapy__> hey i'm new to ubuntu so please tell me in detail
<kapy__> hey i'm new to ubuntu so please tell me in detail
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: Not good !... opersting system not loaded ? .. keyboead not recognized  and graphics driver not loaded // humm .. lemme ponder a bit, maybe someone else has a better option that a hard shut down ( not a good thing !).
<justpie_togo> The strange thing is that this a fresh install too. Maybe its an issue with my harddrive? ( grabbed a spare to attempt to get it working )
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: Well, if the drive is wired (sata ?) correctly, and bios sees the hard drive, shud pass it off to the boot manager, no prob;em.
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: Still think'n how to re-boot as graceful as possible. try the key combo ctl+alt+delete .. see what happens.
<loa> what version of pulseaudio is ubuntu 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info pulseaudio | loa
<ubottu> loa: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0-0ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 629 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<justpie_togo> bashing-om. I just held the power button. When i try to boot into 14.01 I don't' even get grub. its probably an issue w/ my hardware.
<loa> lotuspsychje, 14.04 is trusty?
<lotuspsychje> loa: yes
<jack8z> :/whois zokko
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: Maybe.. boot the liveusb and pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- and let's see what the system sees.
<justpie_togo> bashing-om  : ill give it a shot. booting up now.
<lotuspsychje> loa: you can see your own installed version with apt-cache show pulseaudio
<Bashing-om> justpie_togo: Gotta start trouble shooting somewhere, seeing that there is an install is a good place to start.
<loa> lotuspsychje, i am on 13.10
<lotuspsychje> !info pulseaudio saucy | loa
<ubottu> loa: pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.0-0ubuntu6 (saucy), package size 921 kB, installed size 3380 kB
<lotuspsychje> same
<Bludot> ok,.. got an error: "could not insert 'fglrx': no such device
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: do you have the right grafix card for fglrx driver?
<Bludot> yes
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: how are you trying to install?
<Bludot> it does say that the modesetting isnt supported
<Bludot> lotuspsychje: it is installed. but it wont load x
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: did you install from additional drivers section?
<Bludot> i used a program
<Bashing-om> Bludot: Be aware AMD has dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X HD series of cards, there is not FGLRX drivers for them anymore.
<Bludot> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<Bludot> my integrated graphics is even older
<Bludot> isnt there a vesa driver or somthing?
<Bludot> also, was working perfectly fine on the "try demo" of the live ubuntu
<Bludot> why not now?
<Bashing-om> Bludot: Yeah the open source 'radeon' driver should load .
<Bludot> but it doesnt
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: ubuntu version and grafix card chipset?
<Bludot> ubuntu 14.04 and radeon hd 24000
<nmatrix9> Good night everyone!
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: driver= shows in lshw -C video?
<Bludot> it shows up there
<Bludot> says "UNCLAIMED"
<Bashing-om> Bludot: On this (re-)install, in that initial install screen did you choose to install updates while installing and as well install "3rd party software "??
<Bludot> I chose to install 3rd party software
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: did you upgrade or clean install to 14.04?
<Bludot> before I did that I installed with out any of those checked
<Bludot> clean install
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: and no drivers show up in your 'additional drivers' section (software sources)?
<Bashing-om> Bludot: A lot O do not know, but I bet the installer went hunting for that proprietary driver that does not exist.
<Bludot> nope.. dont have access to that anymore anyways
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: what do you mean no access
<Bludot> well.. no GUI and i have no clue how to check for hardware via terminal
<Bludot> omg.. aticonfig returns: no supported adapters detected wtf?
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: maybe boot into grub/recoverymode/fix broken packages might help?
<Bludot> ill try
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: or retry install 'radeon' driver
<packet_> exit
<seamus_> Wont the driver in 14.04 be sufficient?
<lotuspsychje> seamus_: he says driver doesnt load
<seamus_> Clean install huh?
<Bludot> yup
<lotuspsychje> seamus_: yes, with 3rd party software enabled
<lotuspsychje> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 34744 kB, installed size 147097 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<seamus_> Could it be a corrupt ISO?
<Bludot> well.. no issues with the fixing packages
<Bashing-om> Bludot: seamus_ the fallback driver in 14.04 is  llvmpipe, my opinion we need to install the opensource driver 'radeon'.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: driver still shows here, but you mean older cards cant have support anymore?
<seamus_> When I upgraded from 12.04, I used a clean install and it worked just fine.
<seamus_> My laptop was purchased 2007. Using it right now.
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: are you sure, you did setup with an internet connection and enabled 'updates during setup'?
<seamus_> And I have the ATI Raedon card in it.
<Bludot> this time with updates yes
<seamus_> Hmmm.. That is odd.
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: AMD bought out ATI, and a couple of years ago AMD dropped support for the 2X/3X/4X series of cards // yeah many of those cards are still on the shelves and many sold. no longer supported !
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: tnx for info
<Bludot> this is an old desktop
<Bludot> back when windows xp first came out
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: ubuntu brings rebirth to older systems :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hey, the more we know the more we can help.
<seamus_> default driver in Ubuntu should handle that....
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: very true :p
<lotuspsychje> seamus_: same here radeon driver loaded by default
<seamus_> Install from the ground up? Drive was nuked when started?
<Bashing-om> Bludot: I say again, in my opinion ( there exist non-supported alternatives) the better thing to do is run the 'radeon' open source driver.
<Bludot> how?
<seamus_> I think you're right Bashing...
<lotuspsychje> !info radeon | Bludot
<ubottu> Bludot: Package radeon does not exist in trusty
<krabador> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Bashing-om> Bludot: Gimme a bit to hunt up the routine.
<Bludot> how for crying out loud
<krabador> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 7.2.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1376 kB, installed size 6008 kB
<Bludot> now i get corrupted low memory
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: maybe xubuntu or lubuntu might run smoother on your old desktop?
<seamus_> I'd be ready to drop kick the desktop by now... LOL
<Bludot> seamus_: think it would hurt my foot more that the desktop
<Bludot> well
<seamus_> Yeah! they were built like brick shithouses back then :-)
<lotuspsychje> seamus_: or install an ssd inside and lubuntu
<Bludot> the crappy integrated graphics loads
<Bludot> but its slower than...
<Bludot> not usable at all
<Bludot> ugh
<Bludot> think ill give up
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: go check hardware requierments fro xubuntu and lubuntu
<seamus_> Well, give it a break and try later. when you get frustrated, you never get anywhere.
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: if you match, go from there
<Bludot> i definately match
<Bludot> ok thanks
<Bludot> will those give me the 14 version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: the new trusty lubuntu and xubuntu are awesome yes
<prth> set up an ubuntu 14.04 vm but menus are still shown on the topmost bar
<Bludot> which one is lighter? lubuntu or xubuntu?
<prth> Bludot: lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: lubuntu might be lighter, but it really depends on your hardware aswell
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: i had a laptop running smoother on xubuntu then lubuntu once
<Guest19608> lubuntu takes less ram. but you wont notice much of a difference. xfce is prettier and nicer i think
<Guest19608> but we all like what we like :)
<Bashing-om> Bludot: Lubuntu is the recommended version for "older" hardware.
<Bludot> ok thanks
<prth> set up an ubuntu 14.04 vm but menus are still shown on the topmost bar??
<lotuspsychje> prth: maybe unity-tweak-tool can help you?
<Guest19608> for lubuntu. panel is on bottom. but you can move to top easily if you want
<Bashing-om> Bludot: When you install, do not install ith updates or 3rd party software, these can be added later.
<ice9> when installing a lib from source using cmake, where to set CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH?
<Guest19608> it has a mena like w indows cinnamon etc
<Bludot> ok
<Bludot> ugh
<Bludot> 20 min to download it :/
<Guest19608> i'd just youtube reviews or try virtual machine
<seamus_> Yeah just go with a basic.
<prth> lotuspsychje: but i thought it was default
<lotuspsychje> prth: default shows menu i think
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<seamus_> Outa here...later
<lotuspsychje> Bludot: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/whats-new-in-lubuntu-kubuntu-14-04
<Jon30> need help reaaal bad. something's wrong with the socket in ubuntu when I am trying to post data with curl, but get works fine. for example this takes about 30 seconds: curl --data "param1=value1&param2=value2" http://www.google.com/recaptcha/api/verify
<Jon30> nevermind.. i am wrong. doing curl http://www.google.com/recaptcha/api/verify takes forever... while curl www.google.com works fine. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> prth: step8: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/thingstweaks-to-do-after-install-of.html
<lotuspsychje> Jon30: man curl?
<Jon30> actually i am lying again... no matter which site I try with curl... it's really slow and takes about 30 seconds to load
<Jon30> is there a reason why opening an external connection would take long? while i can access the server itself just fine
<lotuspsychje> Jon30: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147377/how-to-debug-slow-browsing-speed
<Jon30> lotuspsychje: thank you sir
<wickedheadache> how do i fix this ? Err Upgrade tool signature                                                        404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]                                          Err Upgrade tool                                                                  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]                                          Fetched 0 B in 0s (0 B/s)                                                       WARNING:ro
<lvfjf> How I set a uuid for a partition?
<Bashing-om> wickedheadache: PPA not supported in 14.04 yet ?
<wickedheadache> i'm on 11.10 trying to go to 12.4 like i did yesterday and the day before
<tgm4883> wickedheadache: 11.10, yuck
<wickedheadache> exactly
<Jon30> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/16c051412b492c95d7eb hmm....
<tgm4883> wickedheadache: you activated the eol repos?
<wickedheadache> howw?
<tgm4883> !eol | wickedheadache
<ubottu> wickedheadache: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wickedheadache> i added some lines
<Bashing-om> wickedheadache: Then see : ->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2151906 :D
<triplc> hi all
<triplc> do i need to wait for a newer kernel? after upgrade 12.04 to linux-generic-lts-trusty, i get error: nvidia: Unknown symbol acpi_os_wait_events_complete
<triplc> after googling, i believe that currently linux-generic-lts-trusty does not work with nvidia. so do i need to stay with lts-saucy kernel and wait for a newer version of lts-trusty kernel
<esaie> hello
<dw1> triplc: no. dont do anything like that
<Guest23735> Hello, does anyone have any idea why the application bar is hidden behind the top bar? http://i.imgur.com/eYYiZFC.png
<dw1> triplc: should work fine with nvidia, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Guest23735> It happens w. a few apps
<Guest23735> Its a fresh install of 14.04
<bluezone> Guest23735, when a window is maximized the application bar merges with the top bar
<Guest23735> how do I maximize it...
<Guest23735> I dont have the application bar...
<Guest23735> its not even in the top bar
<bluezone> it is maximized
<Guest23735> control for the app
<Guest23735> nah its not
<triplc> dw1: currently i have both nvidia-current and nvidia-current-updated installed (and i get the error nvidia: Unknown symbol  acpi_os_wait_events_complete
<bluezone> oh
<basketball> was ubuntu the first company to come up with the one device for all or converge
<bluezone> try holding alt and moving the window
<bluezone> alt + click and drag
<Guest23735> that works
<Guest23735> but how can I fix it?
<bluezone> what is the problem exactly
<dw1> triplc: hmm try removing them
<bluezone> there's no application bar at all?
<dw1> triplc: no errors on mine. first ive heard of it
<triplc>  dw1: oh
<chris_> hello all
<Guest23735> bluezone, http://i.imgur.com/b3hBxJI.png
<Guest23735> virt-manager is focused
<Guest23735> the menu bar is hidden and I see home instead...
<Guest23735> application bar
<chris_> dont know if I am even in the right place but here's to trying.  I am a new linux user and installed (or tried to install WoW) the installation works, but it errors out when starting.. any good tips or tricks to getting this stuff to run correctly?
<bluezone> yeah this is probably a particular problem with that application, try force closing and restarting it perhaps?
<chris_> would hate to go to windows just to play a game
<ylp> hello
<bluezone> chris_, go to the wine channel
<rww> ubottu: wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest23735> bluezone, looks like it... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1307890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307890 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager starts with title bar behind menu bar" [Undecided,New]
<bluezone> yeah
<clayton_d> hello
<chris_> ty ppl
<Jon30> does anybody know why it takes this long for my ubuntu server to open a connection to google.com or any server? i posted curl stats here: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/16c051412b492c95d7eb
<dw1> Jon30: what if you do host <hostname> - is that slow?
<Jon30> dw1: 1 sec
<dw1> Jon30: if so then you got slow DNS servers
<dw1> Jon30: try a bunch of diff domains
<Jon30> dw1: nope. it takes  less than a second to do host.. i tried a few domain names
<dw1> Jon30: what if you do telnet <webserver host> 80
<Jon30> i'll try
<dw1> Jon30: that's like a web connection
<Jon30> dw1 isn't it the same as curl?
<dw1> Jon30: should be
<Jon30> dw1: it's taking forever...
<dw1> Jon30: hmm
<Jon30> dw1: did you see the stats i posted? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/16c051412b492c95d7eb
<dw1> Jon30: wget is also like curl
<dw1> Jon30: same problem with wget i guess
<Yelu> Jon30, what's in your "@curl-timing.cfg"?
<Jon30> dw1: telnet took about 60 seconds to open connection to google
<dw1> Jon30: sounds like your isp is broken
<Jon30> dw1 it's a vps hmmm...
<Jon30> Yelu: 1 sec
<Yelu> Jon30, ty
<dw1> Jon30: you can do traceroute <host> to try to find a slow link in the connection chain
<Jon30> Yelu: I used that guy's config: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147377/how-to-debug-slow-browsing-speed
<Jon30> dw1: it takes less than 2 seconds for traceroute to complete
<dw1> Jon30: what about telnet <host> 443 the ssl port
 * Yelu reading ...
<Jon30> dw1: equally slow
<dw1> Jon30: what about telnet ubuntu.com 22 the ssh port
<Jon30> dw1: much faster
<Jon30> instant connection
<dw1> Jon30: i think youve got a good case for bringing this to your provider's attention
<dw1> Jon30: let them fix it :p
<dw1> Jon30: hmm
<dw1> Jon30: and telnet ubuntu.com 80 is slow ?
<Jon30> dw1: actually it's fast.. hmmmmmmmmmm
<dw1> Jon30: :-/
<Jon30> dw1: curl www.google.com takes 60 seconds... and curl www.ubuntu.com takes less than a second
<ice9> how to rebuild lib cache after installing a lib from source?
<dw1> Jon30: id tell your provider because its a network issue
<dw1> Jon30: not much you can do
<Jon30> dw1: thank you for helping me narrow it down...
<Jon30> :) :)
<Yelu> Jon30, just for comparison (I think, dw1 is right.): http://i.imgur.com/awHf0z8.png
<dw1> Jon30, Yelu: I did curl "http://www.google.com" and got a warning about terms of service.  it's possible google impairs connections through curl
<dw1> Jon30, Yelu: sorry, the URL I used was http://www.google.com?search?q=test
<dw1> Jon30, Yelu: with a slash in place of that first question mark :)
<BCB> trying to get mod_rewrite enable in Apache2
<BCB> Apache/2.4.9 (Ubuntu)
<Yelu> Jon30, I'll try the correct URL - Just 1 sec., pls. (btw: I already had that thought of throttling down ...)
<BCB> any hints
<dw1> BCB: a2enmod rewrite;  /join #httpd  :)
<Jon30> Yelu: it seems like my host has problem with ipv6.. so they told me to disable it for now
<Tzunamii> BCB: if you have it installed: sudo a2enmod rewrite && sudo service apache2 restart
<dw1> Jon30: seems like a canned response :)
<Jon30> i just got no idea how to disable it lol
<BCB> Tzunamii, did that but it is not showing up on the phpinfo list of loaded modules
<dw1> Jon30: edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out the IPv6 line, then ifdown and ifup the interface
<Yelu> Jon30, fresh numbers => http://i.imgur.com/xROXSXT.png
<dw1> Jon30: preferably both on one line
<dw1> Jon30: like ifdown eth0; ifup eth0;
<dw1> Jon30: no warranty you wont lose connection and have to reboot :P
<Jon30> dw1: do i need to reboot afterwards?
<Jon30> ahh
<Jon30> thanks :)
<dw1> Jon30: doubt it
<Yelu> Jon30, I already switched of ipv6 completely
<Yelu> *off
<dw1> Jon30: i guess there will likely be multiple lines to comment out
<Yelu> dw1, :)
<dw1> Jon30: and if you comment any lines that say post-down and then restart the interface, should probably run those commands manually :)
<Yelu> Jon30, url corrected => http://i.imgur.com/kLTEC19.png
<dw1> Jon30: he mentioned more than google.com having the problem, so I guess it's not throttling
<DQSII> why dosent vidalia-tor startup in 14.04
<dw1> Yelu: ^
<Yelu> dw1, got it
<Yelu> Jon30, then its not the targets of curl, but something on the way to it.
<Jon30> I just had to do echo 'precedence ::ffff:0:0/96 100' >> /etc/gai.conf
<Jon30> that disabled the ipv6
<Jon30> and it's working super fast now
<Jon30> thanks for the support guys :D
<Yelu> Jon30, lucky guy!
<Yelu> Jon30, you gave me the cur-timing.cfg thing, so thank YOU.
<dw1> Jon30: woohoo
<ghostx562> hey guys i can't for the life of me find repositories that i added to ubuntu, is there something i am doing wrong?
<rww> ghostx562: like, find in the filesystem?
<ghostx562> rww, to remove them?
<ghostx562> maybe a terminal command?
<rww> ghostx562: they're probably listed in software sources
<rww> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<rww> the actual config is in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ghostx562> rww: thanks! is there a way to see which are not included by default so they can be removed?
<ghostx562> or would all the files in there be something i added?
<rww> ghostx562: everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is non-default. I believe all the various normal methods for adding PPAs do not touch /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> ghostx562: if you're not sure if you edited /etc/apt/sources.list yourself, you can copy it to a pastebin (e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/) and someone here can tell you if any of it is non-default
<ghostx562> rww: let me copy and paste one sec, its only 2 or 3 that i can tell
<ghostx562> this is what i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/7363806/
<rww> ghostx562: right, everything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is non-default stuff
<rww> in addition to that, there is also the file /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<rww> which is what i was saying to paste if you weren't sure
<ghostx562> i did
<ghostx562> i highlighted all files and copied and pasted to that website
<rww> ghostx562: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a directory, which you pasted. /etc/apt/sources.list is a file, which you didn't.
<rww> note the .d/ on the end of the first one ;)
<ghostx562> ah sorry.
<rww> no problem, it's confusing
<ghostx562> so you want me to paste the sources.list?
<rww> ghostx562: if you're not sure if you changed it, yes
<ghostx562> okay one sec.
<ghostx562> open in gedit, then paste on that site?
<rww> sure
<ghostx562> think i got it http://paste.ubuntu.com/7363819/
<rww> ghostx562: okays. /etc/apt/sources.list looks to be default. So if you wanted to remove the non-default stuff, you can just remove the ones you pasted earlier
<rww> (probably best to use ppa-purge for that, see ubottu's earlier message)
<ghostx562> ok
<ghostx562> i don't remember the exact url i pasted, can i copy the names of the files see if it removes it?
<rww> i'm about to go get food, but someone else here should be able to help with that if need be :)
<ghostx562> rww: no worries, carry on. its no rush system works well as is
<ghostx562> got it!
<oneof3> hello. is there a command to update openvpn or does it auto update with the others?
<holstein> oneof3: did you install it with the package manager from the default repos?
<cody1> hi
<owen1> is there a way to tell 'document viewer' to keep the settings when opening a new pdf? i am tired of unchecking 'continueous' etc.
<Schnabeltierchen> if i chrooted an linux  with bootstrap, which folders from the host-os should i mount into the chrooted os? /proc /dev and?
<mgolisch> Schnabeltierchen:  /sys
<airtonix> use containers instead bro
<Schnabeltierchen> airtonix what do you mean?
<airtonix> docker makes this easy
<airtonix> containers > chroot
<airtonix> but then i don't even know what your situation is... but who cares! container all the things!
<airtonix> Schnabeltierchen: http://serverfault.com/questions/543612/why-use-lxc-instead-of-chroot
<airtonix> those two downsides are moot: 1. you can't run windows in a chroot on linux anyway... 2. there is docker
<airtonix> http://docker.io/
<Schnabeltierchen> i want to set up an multi-network-instantmessenger-logger/bouncer (no, bitlbee doesn´t suit my needs). so i set up an debian chroot (yes, i´m a traitor, i asked for support for debian in an ubuntu chan) on my synology nas to install prosody as an xmpp server and spectrum.im as gateways to icq, aim etc.
<airtonix> seriously... look in to docker Schnabeltierchen
<Schnabeltierchen> was googling for docker since you mentioned it
<Schnabeltierchen> allready reading about it
<Schnabeltierchen> the problem will be to install docker on my nas
<airtonix> yeah, assuming you can do it though.
<airtonix> heroku uses docker to slice up aws instances into the "workers" they provide you
<hikaruBG> Hey guys
<rezan> hi how do i install webex on ubuntu
<hikaruBG> Anyone who could know why could Ubuntu 14.04 freeze?
<hikaruBG> Gigabyte Main Board
<hikaruBG> Intel i7 3rd Gen
<hikaruBG> 16 GB Ram
<hikaruBG> ASUS Nvidia 590 GTX EVGA Classified (dual Core) 3GB VRAM 768 Bit
<hikaruBG> 1st SSD 256 GB
<hikaruBG> 2nd HDD 2 TB
<unopaste> hikaruBG you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<rezan> hi how do i install webex on ubuntu
<hikaruBG> Ok - sorry gor the paste earlier
<hikaruBG> Ok - sorry for the paste earlier
<hikaruBG> I just need help with the Ubuntu 14.04 Freeze problem
<hikaruBG> anyone who can tell me where to fix it?
<hikaruBG> how?
<hikaruBG> this is my configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7363940/
<Barrin6> that's killer
<Barrin6> how many thousands of dollars is that?
<hikaruBG> 2500
<Barrin6> hikaruBG,  are you getting an error log?
<Barrin6> you install the right drivers?
<hikaruBG> not much. Cant' run ubuntu straigtht though
<hikaruBG> I CAN'T :) It freezes
<hikaruBG> :)
<junka> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 28.0+build2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24500 kB, installed size 59477 kB
<hikaruBG> !info freeze
<ubottu> Package freeze does not exist in trusty
<hikaruBG> cool...
<hikaruBG> :)
<hikaruBG> guys I just need to know in which log to look for possible errors?
<podo> q
<hikaruBG> can anyone give me a tip?
<hikaruBG> so I will know if the Videocard fails I could download the latest drivers and try install it through the Terminal
<filadome> anyone know why this command doesn't work? sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk:i386
<filadome> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-6-jdk
<Barrin6> hikaruBG,  it might be best to post in the forums to be honest
<hikaruBG> Barrin6, Where to look for the error log? Where is it located?
<holstein> !java | filadome
<ubottu> filadome: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SDr> hello ubuntu people, doing a clean-slate VPS setup for an ubuntu+php+nginx+php-fpm+mysql combo production-app on a linode 4096. Question: 12.04, or 14.04?
<hikaruBG> Barrin6, I have posted there.
<hikaruBG> Still waiting
<hikaruBG> :)
<holstein> filadome: you are running "sudo apt-get update" ? correct?
<Barrin6> oh okay
<Barrin6> good luck
<filadome> holstein, hikaruBG: i ran the update
<Barrin6> hikaruBG, if you don't mind me asking, what do you use the heavy gfx card for?
<filadome> i want to use Hadoop and it requires the 32-bit JVM
<filadome> when I try to install it, it cannot be located
<longbonglungfish> does anyone know the story with trusty and encrypted swap? is anything being done to fix it (the fact that trusty fails to utilize encrypted swap space, whether set up during install or manually afterwards)? i'm stuck on 13.10 because the ten times i've upgraded even with a fresh install, ubuntu cannot utilize an encrypted swap partition.
<hikaruBG> I have 3D Design Software that I use in Windows. 3D Studio MAX and Maya, Auto Cad...
<hikaruBG> it reduces the render time
<hikaruBG> and I need Linux for my development work
<hikaruBG> sooo.....
<holstein> filadome: i dont use ppa's much, but i sometimes do for java, to get the latest http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-78-jdk-and.html
<hikaruBG> I MUST make it work
<hikaruBG> somehow... sometime
<hikaruBG> :)
<holstein> filadome: personally, i think you are just referring to it incorrectly. you can try searching.. apt-cache search java.. or using something like synaptic to get the correct package name
<crizis> holstein: openjdk
<hikaruBG> Barrin6, is that answers the question?
<holstein> crizis: be sure you direct your java related reponses to filadome
<Barrin6> hikaruBG, yes. I'm just super jelly as you can tell :D
<crizis> filadome: you can install openjdk from the repos, no need to install "official" oracle jdk
<filadome> well, this command works: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk:amd64
<filadome> not sure why the i386 version doesn't work
<crizis> why would you install 32bit, exactly
<holstein> filadome: you are on a 64bit system
<holstein> filadome: i would just try what you are trying to do with the 64bit verion installed
<filadome> hadoop is producing an error message when I run hdfs dfs -ls
<crizis> that has for 100% sure nothing to do with 32/64bit
<filadome> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM warning: You have loaded library /home/hadoop/hadoop/lib/native/libhadoop.so.1.0.0 which might have disabled stack guard.
<crizis> sudo execstack -c /usr/local/hadoop/lib/native/libhadoop.so.1.0.0
<glen_c> hi im looking for help with running linux on rk3188 devices
<hikaruBG> Barrin6, thanks! I am happy when someone appreciates my efforts. :) Now if you can give me a hint... :) I will appreciate it!
<crizis> filadome: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/malhar-users/WeFvgv1grik
<hikaruBG> crizis, I read your comment about openjava vs Oracle Java. I would use always Oracle.
<filadome> is execstack something I have to install?
<hikaruBG> I am not sure about the difference, but I think since Oracle develop Java, it would be worthed the efforts to have their copy.
<crizis> hikaruBG: openjdk is built out of official java sources... duh
<crizis> hikaruBG: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/community/opensourcejdk-jsp-136417.html
<hikaruBG> excuse my incompetence. :) As I said - I don't know the difference
<hikaruBG> I use Oracle Java 8 currently on my Laptop.
<fobelx> i want man pages for libusb functions. how can i obtain them?
<fobelx> i already installed libusb-dev
<long> 哈喽
<long> 还有其他的中国人吗
<long> i'm a chinese
<long> helle
<long> hello
<long> anybody there
<malkauns> i aint afraid of no ghost!!
<alre> hi, I just installed win7 and ubuntu in different partitions but when I login to windows, there is a strange (system reserved)partition like this http://upload7.ir/imgs/2014-04/43873776459440815945.png
<alre> what went wrong ?
<blippe> @alre, that is normal. It is usually hidden. It is like the /boot partition but for windows
<beltorak> hi all; i am trying to configure pam_time.so; what are the "service names" for time.conf?
<alre> @blippe what do I do to hide it again ?
<alre> I think Boot Repair from ubuntu did this to it
<sara_> Hello. I'm setting up my neice's old laptop with ubuntu. the thing is it was running an outdated lubuntu before. it seems 14.04 ubuntu can run fine on it now better then before, but last night it got pretty hot quickly. my cpu seems to be fine and the speed doesn't seem that different from lubuntu. but I'm wandering if ubuntu maybe to much on this laptops very outdated graphics card. videos play fine even at 720p. deffinately not at 1080. and fu
<sara_> llscreen on youtube lags pretty bad no matter what the resolution. should I just leave ubuntu on here since I set her laptop up with some pretty fun ubuntu features or go with lubuntu?
<xangua> Xubuntu is a balanced option between resources and features if that helps
<sara_> xangua, I've tried xubuntu and for some reason I found I liked lubuntu better. unless compiz works out of the box and doesn't require freaking terminal commanding the gui. processes seem fine so far on here. just worried unity will break this things graphics. Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<sara_> so I was wandering. as far as laptops are concerned is the default power managment on ubuntu 14.04 good now or is tlp is still better?
<llutz> sara_: i don't see any real difference in plain 14.04 vs tlp on an old thinkpad x200 here.
<ubuntu__> anne
<sara_> llutz, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on dell latitude d510. They did an awsome job with this lts. I'm hoping it won't burn out this old thing though. Had an outdated lubuntu on it before. its for my niece. I think unity is perfect but concerned. it heats up fast while charging
<Gannon> have you tried xubuntu 14.04 sara_ ?
<doomlord__> do any linux window managers support seperate desktops per monitor
<sara_> Gannon, I've tried xubuntu. unless I can use compiz out of the box without going to terminal and commanding a hack in the gui I am not that interested. Frankly I liked the speed in lubuntu. but if I can easily animate xubuntu that be cool too. I like unity's desktop otherwise.
<somsip> doomlord__: define what you mean by separate desktops
<Gannon> i think he meant 1desk per monitor
<doomlord__> independant desktops might be a better term: when you switch desktops, it only affects the monitor you issue that on
<doomlord__> so basically each monitor has its own list of desktops, and they can be switched independantly
<somsip> doomlord__: by desktops, do you mean workspaces? If so, I know awesomewm does this, and there are others
<sara_> Gannon, I've gotten spoiled with hot corner features and I imagine my niece would too. this generation is spoiled. I don't want to give her something she would look at as a peace of crap. But this is her first computer
<Gannon> i think gnome3 has pretty good desktop-monitor cuztomization. Look into it doomlord
<doomlord__> "workspaces" yes (virtual desktops)
<doomlord__> ah i havent tried gnome 3  in ages
<doomlord__> i was offput initially by that, maybe i'm missing out :)
<doomlord__> currently i favour xfwm
<somsip> doomlord__: there are so many terms in use it's tricky. With awesomewm you can assign a screen to a monitor, and switch between screens and monitors, move windows between screens, etc. Othe tiling WMs do this too AIUI
<somsip> *Other
<doomlord__> awesome, i have tried it, i *like* the idea of tiling window managers, but always go back to floating. I get best of both because I use tiling within emacs - its got great navigation with 'windmove'
<Gannon> oh yeah i totally get tht sara, ive set up a laptop for a friends son, 14 yo kid, he loved the fire effects so much he asked his dad (my friend) to hook it up to the TV lol
<doomlord__> i know awesomewm has something not quite like desktops which is actually more versatile (tags or somethign , it calls it ? .. the same window can be on multiple tags..)
<somsip> doomlord__: yep - that's it. Maybe not quite as general as you want (though you can set screens to be floating in awesome) but thought I'd mentionit
<doomlord__> yeah more information is welcome.
<doomlord__> another intersting idea would be if there was a single list of workspaces, but each monitor could be independantly switched through that list.
<doomlord__> i was always interested in that but just got a mac and found apple have done this.. its really nice.. but i'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to add to a linux window manager
<Gannon> cant wait for the "Mir VS Wayland" battle!!
<trilli> ciao
<trilli> !list
<ubottu> trilli: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<trilli> channel for film
<somsip> trilli: can I ask - why did you koing this channel?
<somsip> *join
<llutz> somsip: we will never find out :(
<somsip> llutz: one day we will learn the secret of the italian file sharers...
<sara_> ok I'm going to follow your guy's advice. I will download xubuntu 14.04 before I judge it. Lubuntu 14.04 looks about the same anyway
<mk001> Getting root access using this way - sudo passwd root,entering the new password and getting root by using the su command.Is it ok?
<Kartagis> mk001: that's a no no
<somsip> mk001: use sudo, or if you really need an interactive shell, su -i
<Kartagis> mk001: use sudo <command>
<somsip> *sudo -i
<llutz> !root | mk001
<ubottu> mk001: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mk001> but that's working for me
<llutz> mk001: that's not the point, its not supported here *period*
<mk001> ok,thanks
<Kartagis> I've been googling this for days, asking here and in ##linux for days, but can't find a solution. how to force my graphics card to use the i915 driver? lsmod lists is, modprobe i915 probes it (I think) but lspci -k still doesn't list it.
<ikonia> Kartagis why are you using lspci -k ?
<ikonia> Kartagis: what are you trying to get it to use the kernel module or the xorg module ?
<Kartagis> ikonia: I was suggested by I don't remember who
<ikonia> what's the problem you are trying to actually fix
<liw_> 中文怎么？进
<Kartagis> ikonia: my gfx card plays any video in slow motion
<ikonia> Kartagis: what video card is it ?
<Kartagis> !cn | liw_
<ubottu> liw_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Kartagis> ikonia: intel integrated
<ikonia> Kartagis: right, but what model/chipset
<Kartagis> ikonia: I don't know about that, the laptop is not with me. I could have ssh'd in, but it's down
<ikonia> ok, so doing anything else until you know what you're dealing with is a waste of time
<Kartagis> ikonia: doing a lspci -k on a livecd lists i915 under the card whereas it's not listed on live system.
<ikonia> Kartagis: again, until we have information it's pointless to continue
<Kartagis> okay, I'll bug you on Friday
<Kartagis> thanks anyway
<ikonia> just ask the channel
<FredddyTom> hey i need to draw flow charts and diagrams
<FredddyTom> what software can i use?
<llutz> !info dia |FredddyTom:
<ubottu> FredddyTom: None: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2-15ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 158 kB, installed size 586 kB
<Joe856> I'm getting an unmet dependencies error when I try to preform almost any action with the package manager.
<Joe856> http://pastebin.com/YwfCh87t
<hillary> my ubuntu  has issues with low graphics
<Joe856> Package manager reports a broken cache
<hillary> every time i start i issue sudo service gdm start
<hillary> what could be the issue?
<llutz> Joe856: sudo apt-get clean & sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install
<Joe856> I've tried that, unfortunately I'm still getting errors.
<Joe856> I will attempt in the suggested order though.
<llutz> Joe856: pastebin "apt-cache policy libqt4-declarative" please
<Joe856> http://pastebin.com/zANa8pxs
<Joe856> I do notice there is a large hang in getting the headers in apt-get update (seems stuck at 98%)
<somsip> So if apt-get policy only shows the currnet version for a package (FF 29.0 in this case), is there any way I can downgrade to 28.0?
<somsip> *apt-cache policy...
<llutz> somsip: if 28 is not shown in the version table, no
<somsip> llutz: bum. Looks like I've lost selenium on FF *again* :(
<hillary> any help on my issue guys
<Joe856> I managed to find the Broken Dependencies. I'm trying to remove them so they can be re-installed.
<vedic> How to add terminal emulator to panel? and also firefox?
<vedic> I am using lubuntu on 12.04
<Yelu> hikaruBG, just stumbeled upon this (which may help you): 1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze - 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freeze
<Yelu> hikaruBG, correction: 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<any> Starting web server apache2
<any> Action 'start' failed.
<any> The Apache error log may have more information.
<any> help me to resolve this error
<somsip> any: tail -f /var/log/apache/error.log in a terminal, then start apache again
<zetheroo1> strange issue with NFS - using 14.04 - I can mount the share but cannot list the contents of the mount location .. I get "ls: cannot open directory .: Permission denied"
<bazhang> !nfs > zetheroo1
<ubottu> zetheroo1, please see my private message
<FredddyTom> ubutto: oh very nice
<FredddyTom> works pretty well
<zetheroo1> bazhang: was there some major changes in how to setup an NFS export since 12.04.4? - Because it was really simple and it seems what worked then is not really working now ... I basically installed nfs-kernel-server and then copy/pasted the exports (into /etc/exports) and mounts (into /etc/fstab) from the 12.04.4 system into the 14.04 system ... this is all that needed doing in 12.04.4 - and it worked great!
<trijntje> zetheroo1: did you install nfs-common on the client?
<zetheroo1> trijntje: Yes, as nfs-common is installed automatically when nfs-kernel-server is installed
<helmut_> hi
<FredddyTom> how can i mount drives via ssh?
<llutz> FredddyTom: read about sshfs
<FredddyTom> cool
<MaxFrames> hello
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS FredddyTom
<trijntje> zetheroo1: why did you install nfs-kernel-server on the pc that mounts the nfs?
<gartral> hey all, i'm in a jam with my desktop, the UI is locking up during any event that causes IO thrashing, plenty of ram+swap free and it's acting like it's out of memory.. what can I about this?
<llutz> FredddyTom: or do you want to mount drives local on remote machines? "sudo mount /dev /mountpoint"
<MaxFrames> in ubuntu based distributions, what's the way to make so that a certain command is executed _before_ the user logs in (so that its effects can be seen in the logon screen session)? specifically, I need to specify a keyboard layout for the logon screen
<FredddyTom> llutz: remote machines
<FredddyTom> so my machine to my collegues
<zetheroo1> trijntje: because it also exports - it does both ... imports and exports ... - was never an issue in 12.04 ...
<trijntje> zetheroo1: can you show the output for the mount command? And does your pc still have the IP adress that you set in /etc/export on the server?
<FredddyTom> got sshfs was easy
<FredddyTom> 1 minute
 * exported feels popular suddenly :D
<exported> much talk of export :D
<llutz> MaxFrames: use "Option Xkbdlayout   your-layout" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/60-personal.conf
<zetheroo1> trijntje: The last line is the mount I am interested in - and the exports/imports are using hostnames not IP's http://paste.ubuntu.com/7364574/
<Xano> I want my 13.10 machine to make incremental backups to my Synology NAS. I kept getting "permission denied" errors using Ubuntu's built-in backup tool, and then I decided writin my own rsync commands might be better, since I want the backups to work when I am outside my private netwerk (e.g. when travelling) as well. What jargon do I need to search for in order to find information about mounting local network disks and 'internet' shares (eit
<Xano> her SFTP, or by first establishing a VPN) to the same mount point?
<Xano> Or can anyone recommend a good resource that explains this?
<trijntje> zetheroo1: is the hostname still the same?
<llutz> Xano: look ar rsnapshot, you only need ssh- and write-access to your NAS for it
<zetheroo1> trijntje: yes, the hosts can ping one another using hostnames
<llutz> at*
<Xano> llutz, Noted. Thanks. On top of backups I will also need a usable way to restore my data
<Xano> Which I forgot to ask about in my original question
<llutz> Xano: rsync, scp, sftp
<zetheroo1> trijntje: and the mounting works ... it just doesn't seem to be authenticating fully/properly ...
<gj> Need advanced help on NetManager  internals: I have to run a script before the dhclient starts. Howto archive this?
<trijntje> zetheroo1: weird, what about sudo ls /mnt/neptune?
<zetheroo1> trijntje: in my /var/log/syslog I see this ... don't know if it has something to do with it ...
<zetheroo1> Apr 30 09:25:22 mars kernel: [58604.840238] RPC: AUTH_GSS upcall timed out.
<zetheroo1> Apr 30 09:25:22 mars kernel: [58604.840238] Please check user daemon is running.
<llutz> gj not sure if scripts in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d  oculd do that
<Xano> llutz, Perhaps I should have said "user friendly" :P Let's see how rsnapshot stores my data first. Thanks!
<zetheroo1> trijntje: I am logged in as root (please don't ask why etc ... ;-)) ...
<gj> llutz: Inside the main script it is stated, that the pre/post-if phase is not implemented. I'd checked this - it's true.
<llutz> gj: oh, time they finish that stuff
<gj> llutz: In an older version of Ubutu i replaced  /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action by a script doing my action an then call a copy of the original. But now, it's appamored.
<gj> llutz: Therefore: Howto hook the NetManager action phases?
<llutz> gj: i don't know
<trijntje> zetheroo1: in that case I don't really know what the problem might be, sorry
<zetheroo1> trijntje: ok, thanks anyway ;)
<gj> llutz: Thanx. Found #nm, will try there.
<abdel> hello guy, I heard that the new ubuntu 14.04 if you hold the enter key for 30 seconds it bypasses the login screen which makes it vulnerable how true is this please
<sara_> ok so I'm taking a leap and install xubuntu on this old latitude d510 for my niece. I see it definately takes a little less cpu resources then unity. I'm hoping I won't regret making this jump. unity ran fairly well on here. The new custom settings on xubuntu peaked my curiousity.
<Epru> I..highly doubt its that simple.
<Epru> Anyone heard of BYOND?
<trijntje> abdel: sounds like nonsense, why don't you try it out?
<abdel> yeah thats why am scared and decided to ask you guys for advice
<abdel> if there are no security bridges then should i go ahead
<gartral> sara_: I run Ubuntu Studio on a few of my comps and I can tell you this much.. well there are a *few* minor annoyances xubuntu should be fine and faster than regular ubuntu on a d150
<abdel> any body help
<bazhang> abdel, with what
<zamba> what does "Connection discarded by broker" mean? related to ssh?
<llutz> abdel: _that_ bug was fixed
<sarmiena_> : i'm trying to add another node to my ocfs2 cluster, but current nodes are reporting "o2net: Attempt to connect from unknown node at 10.25.250.22:35507"
<sara_> gartral, thank you very much. I love unity on my main laptop but this is an older machine. And I worry that unity might overheat the graphics or something. The bottom of this laptop gets hot fast while charging wither its touching an object or not. And so far xfce seems to be taking less power then unity too
<sarmiena_> it's currenly a 2-node cluster stack, and trying to add a third
<abdel> i want to know if there are security breaches and some flaws in ubuntu 14.04
<llutz> abdel: there are, for sure, just not discovered yet. as in any other OS too
<gartral> sara_: there's also a fallback unity that doesn't eat the GPU alive
<gartral> abdel: none known at this point
<abdel> okay thanks guys will try it out and see
<sara_> gartral, I saw that. gnome shell. Tried to install it but it crashed. started to act real slow and eratating. Maybe 14.04 still don't support it? I don't know. I have playyed with it before to and I did like it
<Shai29> Hello, I installed windows7 on my laptop and everything works fine, and later on I installed Ubuntu LTS, and now when the computer start I get message: BOOTMGR is Missing any idea how to solve this?
<sara_> gartral, oh wait. They have a seperate iso. might have to download it and give it a whirl. lol.
<hillary> help me get rid of the problem "The system is running in low-graphics" ubuntu 12.04
<gartral> sara_: no, not gnome shell Unity fallback
<DEA7TH> Firefox got broken when I updated to Ubuntu 14. Now it won't restore tabs from last session
<gartral> hillary: you need to install your graphics drivers
<sara_> gartral, oh ok. well I like the new gnome shell too. wow and I already replaced ubuntu with xubuntu XD
<Shai29> Hello,does someone know how I can fix the  "BOOTMGR is Missing" error?
<hillary> how do install plz help
<hillary> i have tried but in vain
<CornishPasty> Shai29: That's a windows error... Try choosing a different partition?
<CornishPasty> Err, choose a different hard drive to boot from*
<trijntje> Shai29: probably easiest to boot from usb/dvd again, delete the ubuntu partitions and start the installation again
<Shai29> trijntje: there is no way to fix without reinstall ubuntu?
<trijntje> Shai29: I'm sure there is, but installing only takes 30 minutes or so so I'd try that first
<trijntje> maybe also check the disk for defects before you start the installation to make sure the image is  correct
<trijntje> (hold shift during boot to enter the cd menu)
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Shai29 1. md5sum the ISO   2. md5sum the USB boot media
<ubottu> Shai29 1. md5sum the ISO   2. md5sum the USB boot media: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lazysod> q
<sara_> gartral, anyway thanks for the  help :]. now i know there are other options
<zetheroo1> ok, so coming back to this NFS issue ... the before-mentioned issue was with this configuration: host 'neptune' exporting to host 'mars' - Now I tried the reverse: host 'mars' exporting to host 'neptune' ... and it WORKS! Both hosts are 14.04 (fresh installs - not upgrades) and both have had nfs-kernel-server installed.
<shai29> Hello, I've some problem with my Ubuntu I get the next message: bootmgr is missing. now I would like to reinstall ubuntu but to backup the data before so I used the LIVECD but my home directory is Encrypted, how I can access the home folder? (I know the Encryption code but dont know how to apply it from the LIVECD)?
<hillary> any help on how to install graphics in ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> am defeated
<hillary> i still get the error
<sample> sdsadsadas
<abdel> somebody said hi
<abdel_> how secured is 14.04
<abdel_> i want to upgrade but quite scared that some old stuff wont work
<cfhowlett> antivirus|abdel
<abdel_> like restore from last session of firefox
<cfhowlett> abdel use LTS then - 12.04
<abdel_> cfhowlett>>.how do u mean antivirus
<abdel_> already i have 13.10 running
<k1l_> abdel: that should all work
<cfhowlett> !virus| abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<abdel_> @cfhowlett: how do u mean i should use LTS 12.04 when i already have 13.10
<abdel_> @kil: how do u mean
<cfhowlett> abdel 13.10 will fall out of support soon.  either upgrade to 14.04 or find a new OS
<k1l_> abdel: version upgrades get automated testing. they work if you did not add too much 3rd party software
<abdel_> hmmm........i will upgrade but hope no issue with 14.04
<troulouliou_dev> hi since i migrated to 14.04 ican not boot ubuntu on uefi anymore on my dell M6700 dual boot win 8.1
<troulouliou_dev> it keeps booting to win8; all the files are there
<abdel_> okies thanks
<shai29> Hello, I've some problem with my Ubuntu I get the next message: bootmgr is missing. now I would like to reinstall ubuntu but to backup the data before so I used the LIVECD but my home directory is Encrypted, how I can access the home folder? (I know the Encryption code but dont know how to apply it from the LIVECD)?
<zetheroo1> bazhang: I had a look through the doc you mentioned ... but could not find anything pertaining to my issue ...
<sharkz> @shai29: I think you could just reinstall a new ubuntu and mount you existing home dir without formating it.
<llutz_> shai29: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<parv> Hello Geeks!
<sharkz> World, parv!
<parv> Lol
<hillary> what is the command for creating a file in ubuntu 12.04
<parv> hello penth
<somsip> hillary: touch {file}
<parv> vim <filename>
<hillary> ok
<parv> or touch <filename>
<parv> or gedit <filename>
<parv> actually vi <filename>
<parv> hello kapad
<parv> hello DasEi
<cfhowlett> hillary https://www.dropbox.com/s/4llta2df2fb9lss/LinuxCheatSheet.pdf
<hillary> thanks
<Seditio> this might also help, http://explainshell.com/
<Smrtz> Hey, is it possible to have my computer connected via ethernet, and also scan for and connect to wireless networks, and make the computer act as a bridge between the two/
<Smrtz> ?*
<bibi234> Hello, I've just received an e-mail with a pishing website, how can I report it? Usually I find the domain name registrar with the whois command but this one is directly using an IP adress in the URL, how can it be reported?
<amitprakash> ec
<amitprakash> How do I go about getting gnome 3.12 on ubuntu 14.04
<Poseidonus7> hello
<Poseidonus7> I want to set my ubuntu web server, what do I need
<Poseidonus7> ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server
<Poseidonus7> version of ubuntu
<geirha> !ics | Smrtz
<ubottu> Smrtz: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dw1> bibi234: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/traceipaddresses/g/bldef-whois.htm
<Poseidonus7> please tell me what is better to set cloud for my webpage
<Smrtz> geirha, thanks, but I'm trying to bridge a connection between two diffrent networks.
<dw1> Poseidonus7: you can use either desktop or server
<dw1> Poseidonus7: both will run apache2 web server
<Poseidonus7> dw1:where is differnce betrween server or desktop
<geirha> Smrtz: How is that different?
<dw1> Poseidonus7: essentially, and im just guessing, the servers are almost the same but dont contain graphical interface
<Smrtz> I'm not sharing my internet to a device with no network, I'm connecting to two devices across two diffrent networks.
<dw1> Poseidonus7: server will also possibly have some other config stuff going on, like automated security updates
<parv> yes that's true, i agree
<Poseidonus7> what about ubuntu cloud, is this also for my web page host
<simon72> ciao
<parv> do ubuntu cloud have a gui?
<simon72> !list
<ubottu> simon72: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dw1> I don't know what ubuntu cloud is :-
<gry> I started update manager, it downloaded some, but I stopped it before it finished downloading. Where did it download to?
<parv> your hard disk
<zetheroo1> I also tried doing 'mount.nfs4 neptune:/mnt/neptune/ /mnt/neptune/' but I get this in response: 'mount.nfs4: mounting neptune:/mnt/neptune/ failed, reason given by server: No such file or directory'
<gry> parv: more specifically where to on it?
<parv> ext4 partition
<geirha> Smrtz: you want machine A in subnet 1 to be able to connect to machine B in subnet 2 using your computer as gateway between them, right?
<lisak> hey, to change ramdisk and linux in grub2, is it sufficient  to add entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and run update-grub ?
<gry> parv: I'm looking for something more specific, you understand. I have only one partition...
<zetheroo1> So no idea what's going on ... :P
<lisak> cause it doesn't take effect
<lisak> on restart
<hillary> am using craphics mobile intel GM 45 Express chipsetx86/NMXSSE2
<parv> /var/cache/apt/archives/
<parv> i think so
<Smrtz> geirha, well, yeah.  I'll reread that guide.  Thanks!
<hillary> any body to bail me out to avoid the issue of the system is running low-graphics?
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<he1kki> I had dislocated cursor pointer again in ubuntu 14.04 and Firefox/Thunderbird. It's annoyingly difficult to reproduce, but it's basically means that when I click somewhere it actually clicks about 5px down from bottom of cursor icon.
<gry> parv, thank you, I got the answer I needed.
<parv> you're welcome :)
<parv> happy to help
<gry> parv, that path indeed exists and is not empty. how did you figure it out?
<dw1> hillary: do you have a video card
<zetheroo1> with 'mount -a' it mounts, as I can see it with 'df -h' : neptune:/mnt/neptune                917G  420G  451G  49% /mnt/neptune
<hillary> yes i do
<dw1> hillary: nvidia or ATI ?
<zetheroo1> But I cannot list the contents
<parv> use df -hT to look it
<parv> it's mounted or not
<hillary> kindly tell me how to check the type
<dw1> hillary: lspci perhaps
<Poseidonus7> I need some help how can I set ubuntu web server
<Poseidonus7> any link
<parv> sudo apt-get install apache2
<parv> use this command
<gry> or nginx
<geirha> Smrtz: Well actually, that is different. I wasn't thinking straight.  ##networking may be a better resource for this
<parv> and go to /var/www/html
<hillary> lspci
<parv> and store the files
<dw1> hillary: run it in a terminal
<bazhang> !server | Poseidonus7
<ubottu> Poseidonus7: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<parv> hey ubottu how are you?
<Smrtz> geirha, haha, no worries.  thanks.
<brontosaurusrex> Poseidonus7, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<parv> welcom dastaan
<dastaan> hello
<dastaan> :)
<hillary> guide me on how to paste the outcome
<d1323> how to I make ubuntu reload ~/.profile ?
<dw1> hillary: select it in terminal then at http://paste.ubuntu.com do middle mouse ubtton in the box
<zetheroo1> I read somewhere that I need to start rpc.gssd - if this is true how do I start it?
<dw1> hillary: then send URL
<hillary> you check
<dw1> no can do
<d1323> . ~/.profile reloads it in current terminal. can I do it system-wide?
<hillary> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365018/
<hillary> i have sent
<hillary> am gaining a lot of training!!
<dw1> hillary: hmm... graphic driver should be automatic
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> How do I dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 8?
<Poseidonus7> parv: do I need only apache2 or something else
<zhou> hello
<dw1> hillary: you dont have a special card
<hillary> so what do i do
<someHuman> By that I mean on boot, I want a menu that will enable me to choose between thenm.
<dw1> hillary: just the built in one
<hillary> ok
<Poseidonus7> If I want to see my web from other computer what do I need
<Poseidonus7> web page
<bazhang> Poseidonus7, did you read the links given you?
<someHuman> I already have Windows 8 and Ubuntu 14.04 installed, how do I dual boot between them through a boot menu?
<someHuman> I want a menu that will wait for me at least to choose before booting any OS on startup.
<zetheroo1> someHuman: via the GRUB menu
<parv> you are runnning ubuntu or windows 8 now?
<Poseidonus7> bazhang:which link
<someHuman> Windows 8
<bazhang> !server | Poseidonus7 please read these carefully
<ubottu> Poseidonus7 please read these carefully: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<someHuman> I am suppose to also install EasyBCD but found out that I needed to buy it.
<zetheroo1> someHuman: ah Win8 ... no idea ... sorry
<someHuman> zetheroo1: :(
<brontosaurusrex> Poseidonus7, what are you exactly trying to do? a. setup a webpage b. share files c. ... ?
<Poseidonus7> bazhang:this link http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition?
<zetheroo1> bazhang: any idea about my NFS issue?
<Krishnamurti> what do you think of ubuntu14.04?
<someHuman> Krishnamurti: Me?
<someHuman> Krishnamurti: Fine so far.
<Krishnamurti> yes
<Krishnamurti> haha
<dw1> hillary: hard to say.. do you have all updates?  what versio nof ubuntu?
<someHuman> I really need to have the grub2 menu at least to boot between Windows and Ubuntu. ATM, I need to even press F9 just to go into UEFI menu to boot to either Windows or Ubuntu.
<someHuman> If I don't press anything on startup, Windows will load.
<hillary> 12.04
<someHuman> hillary: Huh?
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<Krishnamurti> still 12.04?
<dw1> she has low graphics mode with onboard intel
<dw1> help her
<dw1> hillary: may not be an easy fix...... http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=60272&p=235773#post235773
<dw1> hillary: wait thats not for ubuntu really.......
<dw1> hillary: nevermind
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a windows network, and when I am going to add new windows machine to this domain, I should join it to the domain. Should I join ubuntu to this network? What should I do?
<someHuman> Krishnamurti: What's the ping for?
<hillary> ok
<dw1> hillary: keep asking some expert will come on i'm not :(
<hillary> thanks for your help
<gartral> would someone please tell me how to figure out why, despite having plenty of resources available, my system is running so freaking slow?
<lotuspsychje> gartral: system specs and ubuntu version?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: intel c2d 6600, stock 2.4 ghz, 4gb ram ubuntu 13.10
<lotuspsychje> gartral: maybe you can testout 14.04 lts, see the speed difference?
<lotuspsychje> gartral: did you clean install 13.10 or was it upgrade from previous?
<gartral> lotuspsychje: this was a clean install a few months back
<Tiensbakung> gartal: how is your cpu usage, i/o condition
<gartral> Tiensbakung: cpu floats around 5% at idle, io peaks once in a while due to find updating the db, but there is NO reason for this hardware to take 5+ minutes to bring up a vm >.<
<lotuspsychje> gartral: maybe a tail -f /var/log/syslog can show you specific issues in realtime?
<Tiensbakung> maybe try starting the vm in a terminal, to see if it through some error message
<Tiensbakung> *throws
<gartral> Tiensbakung: thought of that too, and the only thing i can think of is that the io is peaking because it's io time is really really retardedly high.. but that's not the case
<Krishnamurti> boys,which download tool you like best in ubuntu?
<gartral> Tiensbakung: that also doesn't explain why my UI for the system locks up once in a while even though there's pleanty of resources
<usr13> Krishnamurti: Like wget or ftp ?
<Krishnamurti> what about aria2?
<usr13> Krishnamurti: scp
<lotuspsychje> Krishnamurti: what kind of downloads? http? usenet, torrent?
<Krishnamurti> usenet
<lotuspsychje> Krishnamurti: i use pan and nntpgrab
<Tiensbakung> gartal: how old is your computer? If there are too many bad blocks in your hard disk, it can cause freezes, check the message.log, everything.log, kernel.log to see if that is the issue.
<usr13> Krishnamurti: As lotuspsychje suggests, it depends on what kinds of downloads.
<lotuspsychje> Krishnamurti: pan goes fastest, nntpgrab has auto unrar
<gartral> Tiensbakung: well I figured out why the VM was loading like crap.. I managed to attach the disk it's on to the ONLY USB1.0 port on the comp, still no explinations on the other issues
<Krishnamurti> oh,i will try
<Tiensbakung> gartal: that's good, your are on your way
<gartral> Tiensbakung: I run a deep SMART test once a month.. I have 0 bad blocks on a 5 year old drive
<usr13> gartral: 0 bad blocks?  (I find that hard to believe.)
<lotuspsychje> !info pan | Krishnamurti
<ubottu> Krishnamurti: pan (source: pan): newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.139-2 (trusty), package size 1197 kB, installed size 3626 kB
<Tiensbakung> gartal: check the log files
<Krishnamurti> oh,sounds great
<gartral> usr13: relocated sector count: 0, unrelocatable sector count: 0
<aguitel> how install mate desktop in 14.04 ?
<somsip> !info mate | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Package mate does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info mate-desktop | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<gartral> Tiensbakung: there's no messages.log anywhere
<aguitel> somsip, another way ?
<somsip> aguitel: the best way is to use the official repo
<Tiensbakung> gartral: sorry, /var/log/messages
<aguitel> somsip,  i know
<hillary> after installing phpmyadmin i still get error NOT Found
<hillary> ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> localhost/phpmyadmin/
<hillary> Not Found
<Rory> hillary: How did you install phpmyadmin?
<gartral> Tiensbakung: I'm telling you, ls -last | grep /var/log/mess shows nothing, period
<Rory> hillary: Did you restart the web serber (sudo service apache2 restart)_
<gartral> Rory: apt-get install phpmyadmin
<hillary> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<hillary> yes
<Rory> hillary: Can you try: sudo a2ensite phpmyadmin
<dw1> Rory: its a conf
<hillary> ERROR: Site phpmyadmin does not exist!
<Rory> hillary: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<lotuspsychje> gartral: tail -f /var/log/syslog and mess around in your system a bit
<dw1> hillary:  a2enconf phpmyadmin
<dw1> hillary: service apache2 restart
<somsip> Rory: to /etc/apache2/sites-available/ surely?
<Tiensbakung> gartal: need root priviledge too see /var/log/messages
<Rory> hmm somsip good point. hillary if you already ran that command can you do: sudo mv /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Rory> hillary: and then sudo a2ensite phpmyadmin
<dw1> Rory: the phpmyadmin package does all that stuff.. it should be enabled too.. she prob just didnt restart apache
<somsip> Rory: though saying that, not too sure how the repo version works. So it might be a conf.d file...
<owh> I agree with dw1
<gartral> Tiensbakung: still nothing there
<Rory> hillary: sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<owh> gartral: What are you looking for?
<hillary> Thank you good people it has worked!!
<Tiensbakung> gartal: sorry, get no clue more. maybe someone also can help
<gartral> owh: /var/log/messages as per Tiensbakung's instruction
<Rory> hillary: Which one worked, as a matter of interest?
<owh> gartral: I have just come into the room. What are you trying to do?
<hillary>  sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<somsip> Rory: my bad assumption on the site.conf then. You were right :)
<hillary>  a2enconf phpmyadmin
<amitprakash> How do I go about getting gnome 3.12 on ubuntu 14.04?
<gartral> owh: figure out why my system locks up even though there's plenty of resources available
<hillary> service apache2 restart
<hillary> Those three solved the problem
<owh> gartral: What kind of "lock up".
<owh> hillary: Likely the apache restart was the actual fix.
<dw1> i dont see a conf.d in /etc/apache2 :/
<Rory> amitprakash: You can use the Gnome team Stable PPA https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Rory> !ppa | amitprakash
<ubottu> amitprakash: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hillary> ok thanks
<dw1> may be diff on 12.04
<amitprakash> Rory, only 12.10 there
<amitprakash> Rory, sorry 3.10 *
<Rory> amitprakash: "GNOME 3.12 that didn't made it into the normal Ubuntu 14.04 repositories"
<gartral> owh: ui stops, completly, nothing responds except mouse can move, and the system cuts off keyboard input (or at least doesn't respond) for about 2-30 minutes before everything catches back up,
<amitprakash> Rory, right, except I see no packages against it in the ppa
<Rory> amitprakash: You might need to also add the staging one ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<Rory> amitprakash: Take a look here http://askubuntu.com/a/456219/62969
<owh> gartral: So, it's not locked up as such. Is there a /var/log/messages file?
<WileTheCoyot> hello everyone
<gartral> and I also want to KILL whoever decided MTP was the transfer protocol for android drvices.. but that's another rant for another day
<amitprakash> Rory, thanks
<owh> gartral: You'll have to stand in line for that one.
<gartral> owh: No, there's no messages file anywhere on my hard drive, find or locate would have told me
<amitprakash> gartral, it was either that or ptp
<amitprakash> gartral, its rather tricky when you want to use the filesystem locally while letting others mount it as a separate device
<gartral> amitprakash: ptp is also an option available on my phone
<amitprakash> sshfs would have been nicer
<WileTheCoyot> is possible to launch a jar (java app) with double click in ubuntu 13.10? for now i need to right click -> open with -> openjdk 7 if a do double click file rollel is oened instead
<amitprakash> WileTheCoyot, create a shell script and put that in bin
<androirc> Hi guys! Do you know where can I get the Ubutu for Android source code?
<amitprakash> then associate jar files with the shell script
<owh> gartral: Not always so. I'm unsure how familiar you are, open up a terminal and type cd /var/log
<Rory> WileTheCoyot: I believe in order for double-click to open in the JRE you need to have marked the file as executable
<gartral> amitprakash: what's so hard about MSC mode >.< it works, it's reliable, and you get access to the whole flash system, not a retardedly placed virtual sd card
<gartral> owh: i'm not a MOTU but i'm not a noob either ;) i'm telling you, there's no /var/log/mess*
<owh> gartral: What about syslog?
<amitprakash> gartral, android wanted single volume and two things cant mount a single volume over MSC
<gartral> owh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365236/
<WileTheCoyot> Rory: it's already marked as executable
<owh> gartral: Do you know what time the last time was? If so, go through syslog (or the older ones) and check to see if anything is happening that's leaving an entry.
<gartral> owh: I have a syslog and there's nothing really useful there
<owh> gartral: To open up the .gz ones, you can use zcat or zless.
<hillary> i still have an issue with "the system is running in low-graphics mode" ubuntu 12.04
<hillary> when i press ctl+Alt+ F2 and issue sudo service gdm restart then it comes normal
<gartral> owh: I run a few servers too, i know how to handle gzipped logs ;) thanks for the refresher though
<owh> gartral: I've learnt never to assume in this room ;-)
<DarkStar1> Morning all just a qq. which version of ubuntu has postgresql 9.2 in its repos?
<gartral> owh: hint that your dealing with a competent user; when the add flags to a command without you needing them too, and thy used sensible flags :P
<gartral> they*
<owh> gartral: Nah, that's just an indication that there is someone smart on the system. Not required that it's the person here asking questions ;-)
<owh> gartral: So, I'd be logging output from top and see if that shows what the resource hog is.
<Xavier89> Hi
<Xavier89> Anyone know how to start eggdrop from any directory?
<gartral> owh: i use htop for that
<owh> gartral: You're logging it?
<gartral> owh: not so much, but with 3 monitors it's easy to keep htop in one
<owh> gartral: The aim is to find out what's going on when it's not responding. If it's that locked up, htop won't be refreshing the screen, but a log might still get processed.
<owh> gartral: Often actual lockups are memory related. That is, bad memory. But that doesn't often result in the machine coming back. I'd be looking for rogue processes that fire off or lock up HDD access. Does the caps-lock light still work when it locks?
<gartral> owh: interestingly enough, terminals still refresh and show output during the event, it's very weird, but very useful, from what i've seen, there's no major issues
<Krishnamurti> anyone use amule on ubuntu?
<owh> gartral: So, there's no obvious CPU hog?
<gartral> owh: intermittently.. sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<gartral> owh: nope
<owh> gartral: Network activity?
<owh> gartral: swap activity?
<Xavier89> Anyone know how to start eggdrop from any directory?
<owh> gartral: Is this something new, or something you've been dealing with for ages? Did you update or upgrade anything?
<gartral> owh: network completely halts and my system dissapears from the network until the event subsides, swap *sometimes* goes nuts, but not ussually, and i've been dealing with this for about 3 months
<zamba> what does the error message "connection discarded by broker" means? relating to ssh?
<owh> gartral: When was the last reboot? Have you done a file system check.
<gartral> owh: I reboot after every event, and last fs-check was 10 days ago (also my current uptime), check was clean
<owh> zamba: http://bit.ly/1iHbP8X
<MosDef> Can anyone please explain to me why I need to restart asterix to get it to work when my callcentric DID suddenly stops working?
<zamba> owh: this is openssh
<androirc>  Hi guys! Do you know where can I get the Ubutu for Android source code?
<owh> zamba: Both ends?
<zamba> owh: that i don't know
<zamba> owh: is there a way i can confirm what the remote end is running?
<owh> gartral: Check the dpkg log to see if anything was installed 3 months ago.
<owh> zamba: Did you actually click the link I gave you?
<zamba> owh: yes
<Xavier89> Anyone know how to start eggdrop from any directory?
<WileTheCoyot> no solutions?
<zamba> Xavier89: full path to the executable or add the directory to your path
<owh> WileTheCoyot: For what?
<WileTheCoyot> my problem
<zamba> Xavier89: better yet it to use the shebang and add the full path to the eggdrop executable at the top of your configuration file.. and then you just "launch" the configuration file
<owh> zamba: It indicates that the remote end disconnected you. So, given that the answer is on ssh.com, I'm going with, the remote end disconnected you. As to why? Who knows. Perhaps turn on verbosity on the ssh connection to see what it's doing.
<owh> WileTheCoyot: I'm unfamiliar with your issue.
<dw1> WileTheCoyot: http://google.com/search?q=open+jar+double+click+ubuntu :)
<Xavier89> zamba ~/home/eggdrop/eggdrop ?
<owh> dw1 ;-)
<dw1> I could do that all day but I'd probably get reprimanded :P
<owh> dw1: I'd like to see at least some evidence that the person actually tried that. Often they don't. It's a balancing act ;-)
<owh> dw1: It's a shame that hillary quit. I have an answer for the gdm launch issue too :-|
<dw1> owh: purge and reinstall gdm?
<owh> dw1: Nah, there is a timing issue with faster machines where it gets started too early. You need to introduce a delay and it works.
<dw1> owh: i saw some stuff about that with varying successes
<dw1> owh: it was a great clue that she said restarting fixes it
<owh> dw1: Yeah, ditto.
<owh> And that too!
<dw1> if I end up homeless I should put "will google for $" on a sign
<owh> ROTFLOL
<gartral> dw1: lol
<owh> I cannot believe the number of questions that can be answered by typing the error message into Google ;-)
<gartral> owh: yea I know
<owh> Mind you, sometimes it does take you on a merry goose chase...
<owh> gartral: Any luck with dpkg logs?
<owh> gartral: Basically, the problem you're attempting to solve is one by elimination. Do the obvious ones, one at a time. Check your assumptions. What remains, however improbable is your issue -- I've heard that somewhere before.
<gartral> owh: that quote's been attributed to many great minds..
<owh> gartral: One of the things you can do is run off a LiveCD and see if that has the same issue. Also run a memtest86 from the same disc.
<owh> gartral: ;-)
<owh> gartral: Just out of morbid curiosity. Have you got a network mounted volume anywhere?
<gartral> owh: I've ran a memtest and cpu burn, both passed with flying colors, even when I bumped my cpu to 3.1ghz for 2 months (had to downclock again because I can live in air conditioning and my comp got a little too hot for my personal liking, but that had no effect on my issue)
<gartral> can't*
<gartral> I hate MTP >.<
<owh> gartral: I've seen an issue where a fuse-mounted volume over ssh freezes like you describe.
<gartral> owh: I saw that too, and to that effect, I rarely leave my servers connected that way, only long enough to finish my transfer and i dismount
<dw1> owh: fwiw I just installed phpmyadmin and it reloaded apache 3x and "just worked" straight away
<owh> dw1: Interesting.
<owh> gartral: If it's not CPU related, it might be some other aspect of your machine blocking. It could be for example a faulty network device on your network causing a storm which causes your machine to attempt to respond and fail. Again, start by eliminating things one at a time, what remains should give you hints. I'd recommend writing down all of what you've eliminated, so you don't go around in circles. It is unlikely to be a quick hunt.
<ujjain2> What's the best CLI way to create VM's hosted from Ubuntu?
<owh> ujjain2: bash
<owh> >:-)
<ujjain2> so which command, tool, etc?
<owh> ujjain2: It depends entirely on your virtualisation tool.
<amitprakash> gartral, whats the issue you're trying to solve?
<ujjain2> owh, I yet have to pick, anything is fine, I want to use an ubuntu server
<dw1> ujjain2: Virtualbox? http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch08.html
<owh> ujjain2: That's a horse and cart problem. You need to determine what functionality you need, then you can decide which tool to use. There are many to choose from. virtualbox, vmware, xen, ...
 * owh is off to eat some dinner. Later all.
<bobo> hi
<zmaroti> hi, guys, I need some help with udev/xorg
<Rory> I know Ubuntu doesn't support MTP but is there any way to at least disable the "unable to open Android device" popups? They appear once every few seconds and stack up infinitely; they stop me charging my phone on my PC
<gartral> Rory: Ubuntu supports MYP just fine
<zmaroti> my Xorg log says I have no /dev/dri/card0
<gartral> MTP*
<zmaroti> and it falls back to software rendering
 * gartral should not be on IRC after consuming alcohol
<Rory> gartral: OK well the second part of my question still stands
<gartral> Rory: fix your MTP! what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zmaroti> everything was working ok in 12.04 but after intslling 14.04 videocard is not working properly
<gartral> zmaroti: reinstall or upgrade?
<Rory> gartral: 14.04 but it's affected every version since forever
<zmaroti> I've googled around but couldn't find where udev is making /dev/dri entries
<gartral> Rory: that's.. weird..
<JOY> dudes ... i m facing problem with my internet dongle ... my system is not detecting it !
<Rory> gartral: Infinite of these http://i.imgur.com/bS2FUQ4.png
<gartral> Rory: well a quick fix is pull down your statusbar drawr on your device and turn off MTP mode
<Rory> gartral: I can't do that, I'd rather prevent Ubuntu from attempting to mount it
<Rory> gartral: Disable what support for MTP it has at all
<zmaroti> if someone can help me with fixing a kernel/udev/xorg problem for 14.04 please PM me
<Rory> zmaroti: What graphics card do you have?
<JOY> dudes ... i m facing problem with my internet dongle ... my system is not detecting it !
<zmaroti> Rory, a matrox g200
<Rory> JOY: What internet dongle, what Ubuntu version?
<gartral> Rory: drawback of MTP is that it's a "request-push" based protocol, there's not a way to disable Ubuntu from trying to acknowlede the device, you can really only just make the device not push a mount request
<JOY> 13.04
<JOY> it an 3g stick
<zmaroti> Rory, I have xserver-xorg-video-mga installed, also I have linux-image-extras installed
<gartral> JOY: wifi, wimax, 3g/4g?
<JOY> iball internet dongle
<JOY> 3g it is
<gartral> JOY: apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<JOY> k .. what it gona do !?!
<JOY> gartral :
 * gartral has screwed around with *COUNTLESS* 3g/4g dongles.. they all have an internal mode architecture that has 3-4 "partitions", one's a USB disk that holds the drivers, the next usually is the modem, and the rest are debugging
<c660> i got this toshiba c660 2gb running 14.04 unity, and it is too unresponsive .. what's going on?
<gartral> JOY: ^^^
<JOY> yup got it gartral ... i ill try
<gartral> JOY: you'll more than likely have to google abit for firmware to push to it..
<androirc> hi guys, do you know if Ubuntu for Android is open source??
<popey> androirc: it hasn't been released, so there's no license.
<k1l> androirc: no its not. its prop from motorola iirc
<cfhowlett> androirc ubuntu for android is a dead project.
<gartral> cfhowlett: not... entirely
<gry> I think there is a mobile version of ubuntu, which is a bit more universal (and could probably run on the said devices)
<gartral> cfhowlett: what gry said
<cfhowlett> !touch|androirc
<ubottu> androirc: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<c660> it becomes so irritating to work with and windows go grey all the time, please help
<gry> please upload a screenshot to www.umgur.com for me to see the problem
<gry> www.imgur.com even
<zmaroti> if someone can help me with fixing a kernel/udev/xorg problem for 14.04 please PM me
<guest212> I want to change my efi boot order but efibootmgr doesn't return anything
<guest212> It says I dont have any efi entries
<guest212> How do I fix this?
<zmaroti> if someone can help me with fixing a kernel/udev/xorg problem for 14.04 please PM me
<jrib> !ask | zmaroti
<ubottu> zmaroti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zmaroti> jrib, ok thanks I'll try to be patient/idle more, so maybe someone reads back questions later :)
<jrib> zmaroti: just ask your real question with details here instead of asking for PMs.  We can't know if we can help you until you tell us the actual issue
<zmaroti> jrib my problem is that xorg is not accelerated:  (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such device it is possibly kernel or udev related thing
<zmaroti> as the directory is fully missing and entries in it are not populated either, even though I have the video card kernel module (mga.ko) installed
<androirc> popey, k1l, cfhowlett: Thank you! I know that it is a dead project, but I now I have Ubuntu installed on my phone (using chroot) but I don't know how to output my desktop in my monitor, I mean, at this moment I'm using VNC to connect to the X, but I guess that this is not how Ubuntu for Android works
<gintas222> Hi
<androirc> I'd like to get this behaviour in front of using VNC, thats why Im asking for the code
<gintas222> I have a problem and I dont know where to report a bug in ubuntu. Anyone could help me?
<cfhowlett> androirc FWIW Meizu and OOPC (spelling?) are supposed to release an actual/factual ubuntu phone sometime in the next millenium.
<guest212> Oh my god, my problem was that I didn't use sudo on efibootmgr, it doesn't notify me if it hasn't got the permissions
<popey> cfhowlett: Meizu and Bq
<cfhowlett> popey thanks!  I'm in Beijing so I see Meizu phones all the time - might just have to grab one for grins and giggles.
<androirc> cfhowlett: I know, but this this Ubuntu "Phone", not Ubuntu for Android, at this moment, I prefer to use Android because of the Apps
<k1l> androirc: a chroot install is not a real install. you will have to tell android to output it where you want it
<zmaroti> could someone help on xorg is not accelerated:  (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such device (it is possibly kernel or udev related thing)
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: which ubuntu version is it?
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, 14.04
<zmaroti> kernel 3.13.0-24
<zmaroti> the corresponding kernel modules are installed
<Tiensbakung> fresh install? What about previous ubuntu versions? Are they working?
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, yes a fresh install, and it worked on 12.04
<Tiensbakung> What about 13.04 and 13.10?
<f3lix> How would you go about setting different defaults (keymap) on a live usb stick?
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, I never installed, it is a server and we need LTS support
<cfhowlett> !server|zmaroti
<ubottu> zmaroti: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<young_TRP> hi
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: what video card?
<zmaroti> cfhowlett, we use it as a workstation for scientific calculations...
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, matrox 0a:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. G200eR2
<cfhowlett> zmaroti sounds fun!  just wanted to alert you to the server channel option
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, xserver-xorg-video-mga is installed
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: is the right kernel modules loaded in kernel? lsmod
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 65564 Apr 10 22:11 /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/mga/mga.ko
<zmaroti> lsmod | grep mga
<zmaroti> mga                    40811  0
<zmaroti> drm                   302817  1 mga
<androirc> k1l: I know, I'm really using the Android kernel and running Ubuntu on the top... By the way it is also easy to make a real installation of Ubuntu and then chroot Android to get more access to the Android file system and other stuff.. but witch is the correct way to output my X11 desktop on the external monitor??
<d1323> what do I need to install to get kdialog on ubuntu running unity DE?
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: ?it seems alright then
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung,  grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<androirc> k1l: That is why a look to the Ubuntu for Android could be very useful hehehe
<cfhowlett> d1323 sudo apt-get install kdialog will install it and dependcies
<zmaroti> [  2324.271] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such device
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: hardware issues are generally hard to tackle, if it was me, i would stay with 12.04 for a while
<tarnfeld> hey guys – i’m getting a 404 on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-security - presumably becuase it’s EOL? Is there still an apt repository I can hook up to and get these packages?
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, i dont know if it is just xorg problem as well console framebuffer seems sloow as well
<cfhowlett> tarnfeld EOL    means no support.  why not install  a supported version?
<cfhowlett> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<d1323> cfhowlett, first thing I tried, it could not find it. neither did ubuntu software center.
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, scrolls like a slug so it could be some stupid kerlnel line ption missing in grub conf or something
<cfhowlett> !info kdialog
<ubottu> Package kdialog does not exist in trusty
<tarnfeld> cfhowlett: i’m running a large compute cluster which requires a specific version of hadoop right now (just want to get this working), and that version only works on versions of ubuntu which are EOL… lol.
<tarnfeld> cfhowlett: we’ll be upgrading soon, just wanted to try and fix this issue temporarily
<cfhowlett> tarnfeld ow   I feel for you.
<cfhowlett> sorry - no solution I can suggest.
<tarnfeld> cfhowlett: hah, yeahhhhhhh… fun, right?
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: that may also caused by software rendering, not sure it related to framebuffer
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, problem is that we have some special scientific software package which was built to trusty package dependencies
<Poseidonus7> I will ask where is a problem:guest-TTes06@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install apache2
<Poseidonus7> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<Poseidonus7> sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [116, -1, -1]: Operation not permitted
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, we have /dev/fb0 but the /dev/dri directory is totally missing
<zmaroti> also no /dev/dri/card0
<abdel> I  just upgraded to 14.04 ubuntu but it keeps popping error: desktop manager not working
<abdel> please help
<DJones> tarnfeld: It wouldn't be supported, but you could try amending your sources list based on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/ that _might_ work
<tarnfeld> cfhowlett: don’t know if I can grab them from the archives? or are there no archives for EOL (just things approaching EOL)?
<tarnfeld> DJones: ah, hmm i’ll try that.
<cfhowlett> tarnfeld as I understand, those repos are now completely disabled.  (side note: suggest you install and maintain Long-Term-Support version on your server = 14.04)
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung,  if i create the directory by hand and make mknod card0 c 266 0 i still get the same error though in xorg log
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: I'm not an expert. Maybe you can try a very light weight window manager to mitigate this problem for a while
<Poseidonus7> please tell me, why I cannot instal apache2
<adsc> you tell us
<adsc> are you unwilling or unable
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, using xfce, but moving just an xterm sucks :]]
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|adsc
<ubottu> adsc: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<adsc> Poseidonus7: do you get any error message?
<cfhowlett> !details|Poseidonus7
<ubottu> Poseidonus7: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Tiensbakung> I am talking about even light weight: window manager only, openbox, flluxbox, since it's a server, aesthetics is not the first aim
<adsc> Poseidonus7: maybe you literally tried apt-get instal apache2? In that case, install needs 2 L at the end
<Tiensbakung> there are plenty of terminal out there, i use rxvt-unicode now, a little configuration can make a very pretty terminal
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, i doubt there would be any change, when you move a very small window it draws like a slug and after a while X throws errors as it cannot follow pointer moves
<Tiensbakung> zmaroti: this is not solution, rather a work-around, to mitigate the problem
<abdel> how do i fix desktop manager not active error pops
<zmaroti> Tiensbakung, thanks anyway I will try to google more/fiddle it
<trap_exit> how do I avoid heartbleed issues ?
<abdel> can anybody please help out here, how do i get rid of error: desktop manager not active please
<cfhowlett> trap_exit sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<abdel> can anybody please help out here, how do i get rid of error: desktop manager not active please
<Rory> trap_exit: The "HeartBleed" OpenSSL bug has been patched in all supported versions of Ubuntu (13.10, 12.10 and 12.04 ONLY). Your OpenSSL package will be upgraded, although the version number will not change. This link has more information, please read it before asking more questions: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/
<Rory> trap_exit: and 14.04
<trap_exit> Rory: noted, thanks!
<abdel> can anybody please help out here, how do i get rid of error: desktop manager not active please
<abdel> does anybody know what to do please
<Rory> abdel: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<abdel> 14.04
<Rory> abdel: Where do you see that error message, what do you do to produce it?
<abdel> just upgraded it 10 mins ago from 13.10 to 14.04
<abdel> on my desktop
<abdel> everything is working but it keeps popping every 15mins
<abdel> or so
<Krishnamurti> who can tell me where is the files which downloaded by mldonkey?
<MonkeyDust> !find mldonkey
<ubottu> Found: gkrellm-mldonkey, kmldonkey, mldonkey-gui, mldonkey-server
<Krishnamurti> i just can't find it
<yossarianuk> can anyone recommend any good stress testing apps for webservers  - preferably one that produces graphs?
<Rory> Krishnamurti: It is possibly somewhere in ~/.mldonkey
<cfhowlett> yossarianuk great question for #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<yossarianuk> cfhowlett: ah ok - is #ubuntu for desktop  queries?
<Krishnamurti> e,it's hidden
<sumspam> can someone here help me with a #ubuntu issue, I'm a semi new #ubuntu user
<cfhowlett> yossarianuk no but the heavy server users are probably in the server channel.
<yossarianuk> thanks
<cfhowlett> !ask|sumspam
<ubottu> sumspam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gry> sumspam, welcome :D
<sumspam> gry: thanks :)
<gry> sumspam, they have some bots here but the idea is to ask a full question and be free to help others :)
<MonkeyDust> sumspam  so what's your question?
<sumspam> well, my problem is that the built in printers app is freezing constantly, and I dont know how to kill the proccess or app.
<gry> printers app? what is that roughly?
<sathishreddydg> but i won't quit
<MonkeyDust> sumspam  what's the name of the app?
<Krishnamurti> @Rory
<sumspam> I'm using ubuntu 14.04 LTS the name of the app is called printers I think
<sumspam> it's stock with ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Rory> Yes Krishnamurti, files and directories beginning with a . are hidden in regular directory listings, you can use ctrl+h to toggle displaying of hidden files in the file manager
<Krishnamurti> 大
<Krishnamurti> in fact,i have tried,but...
<FakeBoost> Hello, I messed up the screen driver, how do i fix it? I cant access the gui.
<FakeBoost> or DE, however you call it.
<janmalte> FakeBoost: remove it completly from the system first
<FakeBoost> how??
<janmalte> sudo apt-get purge fglrx... or nvidia... depending on your hardware
<FakeBoost> I just have a terminal...
<FakeBoost> i'll try
<janmalte> firefox 29 is crashing just at startup on kubuntu 14.04 amd64. Does someone know how to fix it?
<FakeBoost> unable to locate package nvidia
<FakeBoost> janmalte
<janmalte> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/nvidia-current
<Guest13762> hello
<Xethron> I found a bug in Ubuntu unity. When editing accounts, and I click "unlock", I get: (unity-control-center:3309): Gtk-WARNING **: Error acquiring permission: Failed to acquire permission for action-id com.canonical.controlcenter.user-accounts.administration
<Xethron> Should I report it?
<Rory> Xethron: Yes if you cannot find an existing one
<bigred15> What's the easiest way to downgrade firefox?
<abdel> can anybody please help out here, how do i get rid of error: desktop manager not active please
<MrQuist> bigred15, wait till the next update, and click cancel on the update window
<MrQuist> congrats, now is downgrade
<noodleking> hi
<MrQuist> j/k i wouldn't know i hate FF ever since they brought out new versions every week
<Xethron> lol
<noodleking> I've just setup two instances of Ubuntu server 12.04 in Virtualbox and I can't get either to ping www.google.com
<MrQuist> noodleking, check your NIC's
<MrQuist> are they bridged / shared / private only ?
<noodleking> I've got their interfaces configured correctly, I've enabled bridged adapter with "promiscuous allow all" just in case
<noodleking> I'm not sure where to go next ... can't figure out why they aren't able to access the internet. I've set up many previous installations of ubuntu in vm and they've all worked fine.
<noodleking> I can't even find a decent google hit on the problem (as any description I give it catches too many irrelevant hits).
<noodleking> is there anyway to atleast debug this? say any logs that I could look at to get an idea of what is going on?
<MrQuist> not sure noodleking
<MrQuist> its usually just an issue with NIC's
<MrQuist> did you try other emulated NIC hardware ?
<MrQuist> intel 1000 works fine most of the time
<noodleking> nope, not yet ... I've been trying to fix other things
<noodleking> checking out my ports and firewall settings on my router
<noodleking> figured there was an outside chance that the static ips that I had assigned to both VMs where in some way blocked under my rules
<noodleking> but none of them are blocking these ips and the rules have been in place for a while, so other instances of ubuntu VMs should have faced the same issue.
<abdel> can anybody please help out here, how do i get rid of error: desktop manager not active please
<noodleking> all my other VMs emulate the intel cards too
<noodleking> I can't even run "sudo apt-get update" as it fails to resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<noodleking> :(
<swordsmanz> anyone know about setting up gnome pie ?
<lotuspsychje> abdel: sounds like a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/variety/+bug/1301651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296560 in Variety "duplicate for #1301651 "Desktop manager is not active" on WP change when pcmanfm installed, but non-LXDE environment is running" [Critical,Fix committed]
<noodleking> I suspect the issue is with resolve.conf, but don't know how to adjust that.
<abdel> i just dis sudo apt-get --purge remove pcmanfm
<abdel> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !yay | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Glad you made it! :-)
<abdel> yipee
<_nedR> hello.. my firefox crashed and now after restart it looks like chrome.. what is happening.. ubuntu 13.10
<rundll32> how to install ubuntu 12 in xen hypervisor server via internet?
<greg_> nedR: Is a new version of Firefox. It does look like Chrome.
<rundll32> ithink it is not supported.
<_nedR> greg_ thanks for reply.. I .. I  just need some time alone to process this
<_nedR> where the hell did my addon bar go
<bigred15> the new ff sucks.
<greg_> _nedR: Is all to the right. Like Chrome
<_nedR> No NO ... this is bad
<cfhowlett> !browsers|bigred15
<ubottu> bigred15: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<_nedR> so all my 15 addons are gonna be cramped to the right?
<xevious> Is LaunchPad having issues right now? I'm attempting to add the rsyslog v7-stable PPA using 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rsyslog/v7-stable' and I'm getting the response, 'Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~rsyslog/+archive/v7-stable) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.' This is on a 12.04.4 system that does have Internet access.
<swordsmanz> how would i install all standard language packs  ?
<gry> _nedR, go to #firefox please .... :)
<greg_> _nedR: I haven't had time to check it all out I just closed it when I saw it. I don't like.
<cfhowlett> swordsmanz there are no "standard" language packs
<atossava> just upgraded to 14.04 LTS and lost external mouse and keyboard. This is probably a standard issue. dmesg shows that they are being detected by the kernel, but they aren't working. Any ideas?
<swordsmanz> cfhowlett then hhow do i install just german ?
<gry> _nedR, they had new version released, some changes; if don't like then use seamonkey, it is 1990s interface with modern mozilla platform engine .... :)
<_nedR> gry... its ubuntu that snuck this update on me.. major ui changes should be between versions.. i am still on 13.10
<gry> _nedR, assuming you're speaking of firefox there :)
<gry> seamonkey is in the ubuntu repos too, you can try it if you don't like what mozilla is doing to firefox itself :)
<Pici> xevious: are you sure that is a valid ppa?
<cfhowlett> swordsmanz system > settings > Language Support > install languages ...
<_nedR> gry... yeah i thought ubuntu doesn't give major updates (except security and bug fixes) to software in repos..
<swordsmanz> from shell plz
<swordsmanz> no gnome
<xevious> Pici: Good point. :)
<amitprakash> test
<xevious> Pici: It's ppa:adiscon/v7-stable
<Pici> xevious: right :)
<xevious> Pici: I'm an idiot.
<_nedR> Ah well.. it was a good 8-10 years
<cfhowlett> swordsmanz sudo apt-get install task-german-s-desktop
<Pici> xevious: add-apt-repository/lp really should have given a better error.
<atossava> Anybody with ideas on getting USB mouse and keyboard back in working order after 14.04 upgrade?
<atossava> Showing up in dmesg, but not working at all.
<xevious> Pici: The guy who wrote this documentation shouldn't have put 'ppa:rsyslog/v7-stable' in it.
<xevious> Pici: A quick check on rsyslog's site and it's clear that it's ppa:adiscon that I want.
<swordsmanz> cfhowlett not a package
<_nedR> Maybe... perhaps i could learn to like this new interface... it might be all for the .... who am i kidding, I am gonna find a bridge to jump off of
<gartral> _nedR: you can always download KDE! :P
<_nedR> gartral, ah the fifth column...
<_nedR> gartral, does kde have the old firefox?
<gartral> _nedR: unfortuently, no..
<cfhowlett> swordsmanz best answer I can see is http://askubuntu.com/questions/149876/how-can-i-install-one-language-by-command-line
<_nedR> gartral, sorry i was talking about new firefox not unity interface.. but yeah i always wanted to try out KDE
<gartral> _nedR: yea, the new ff is too much like chrome
<swordsmanz> i have already tried the most senseible answers that thread has
<_nedR> gartral... yeah.. no addon bar..
<_nedR> but ofcourse since this is firefox.. there is an addon to fix that
<_nedR> i will try this new ui for a few days before installing The addon bar (restored)
<zsandu> Is there a way I can install ubuntu on my machine while skipping the bootloader installation? I would like to handle that with syslinux, not Grub2
<cfhowlett> zsandu you can opt-out of installing grub
<zsandu> cfhowlett: ah okay. So there is an option inside the liveCD installer that lets you do so? I didn't know that.
<zsandu> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> zsandu pay attention to your options as you're installing and it'll ask where to put grub (or not)
<atossava> Xorg says that it relies on udev to provide the list of input devices, and apparently udev isn't seeing the USB input devices.
<_nedR> ubuntu and firefox should warn people for springs such huge  changes upon them.. i thought my browser got hijacked by some malware (horrible windows memories all came flooding back to me)
<_nedR> *before springing
<Nach0z> it's your own fault. Linux doesn't get malware, everyone knows that. YOU SHOULD KNOW BETTER.
<Nach0z> especially OS/*, it'd be completely unpossible to write any kind of malware for a Mac
<cfhowlett> Nach0z not true - not especially helpful eitehr.
<Nach0z> cfhowlett: I know it's not true, I was being sarcastic :|
<gartral> Nach0z: eh, you're partially right, there are PLENTY of Malicious php scripts/apache-oriented HTML files that are harmful
<Nach0z> well, joking with the first line, sarcastic with the second
<_nedR> Nach0z, that would mean that Mac is horrible platform to develop for
<Nach0z> gartral: don't look directly at the bugs!
<someHuman> How do I update Artha( english dictionary )?
<someHuman> Sorry for the inappropriate use of parenthesis, I believe I used them wrong.
<cfhowlett> someHuman sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install artha
<someHuman> cfhowlett: Ty!
<someHuman> cfhowlett: How do I check if an app is available in repo and if an app is installed? A command like `yum info software` is what I am looking for, that is inquiring for installed software.
<cfhowlett> someHuman apt-cache policy package name will yield 1. available version 2. installed version.
<Rory> someHuman: also apt-cache sho
<Rory> someHuman: also apt-cache show*
<cfhowlett> someHuman note; ONLY works on packages in repos - aliens are a different story
<MAR_> Pls for help. A kind of red sign has appeared in my desktop because during updating ubuntu 12.04 something doesnt finished. How can I manage this problem? Thnks
<someHuman> cfhowlett: I already have Artha installed, how do I update Artha only?
<robkuz> Hi I am having a problem with installing openJDK
<robkuz> vagrant@precise64:~$ sudo apt-get install -y openjdk-7-jdk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   ca-certificates-java consolekit cryptsetup-bin dbus-x11 dconf-gsettings-backend dconf-service fontconfig fontconfig-config gconf-service gconf-service-backend gconf2 gconf2-common gvfs gvfs-common gvfs-daemons gvfs-libs hicolor-icon-theme 
<cfhowlett> someHuman what version do you have?
<someHuman> cfhowlett: 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> someHuman artha ??
<sh0t> hi guys can please anyone help me to make my microsd work under UBuntu?
<MAR_> Any help about red sign  during updating?
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: whats your trouble mate?
<cfhowlett> someHuman the 2 command I sent previously will update to the latest artha available in the repos.  if you're trying to get  a version newer than that, see if the artha package maintainers offer a PPA or build from source
<sh0t> it seems it's not recognized nothingis written on dmesg
<sta7ic> robkuz: I think once those packages are installed, there is an additional cmd to run to configure/install
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: did you install gparted?
<sh0t> hi lotuspsychje ...i have this microsd which i insert using an adapter
<sh0t> yeah i think i have it
<sta7ic> robkuz: but since you havent stated the issue, i might have jumped the gun
<sh0t> ah no
<sh0t> should i install it?
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: does sudo gparted see your microsd?
<sh0t> wait a sec please
<robkuz> sorry
<sh0t> :)
<robkuz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366251/
<robkuz> running on
<robkuz> vagrant@precise64:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<MAR_> During updating something didnt installed correctelly so, in my desktop has appeeared a red sign. I cant fix it. Pls for advice.
<cfhowlett> !patience| MAR_
<ubottu> MAR_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> MAR_: whats your ubuntu version?
<robkuz> I looked up a few of the packages and indeed missing on the server
<MAR_> 12.04L
<aguitel> MAR_, do: sudo apt-get install -f
<sh0t> hey lotuspsychje gparted doesn't see the microsd ...but just the main disk on /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: what kind of error you getting after plugin the sd card?
<sh0t> might it be because ubuntu hasn't recongized the sd reader?
<sh0t> no errors lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: did you check syslog too?
<sh0t> nope let me see
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your sd for realtime
<robkuz> Can anybody help me on a problem regarding 12.04 TLS while updating. it did work yesterday but today I get strange errors as seen here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366251/
<sh0t> yeah lotuspsychje nothing is written on syslog
<aguitel> robkuz, change mirror
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: no card reader drivers listed on 'additional drivers ' section?
<sh0t> how do I check that lotuspsychje ?
<robkuz> I tried changing mirrors (country mirrors) but all are missing the requested packages
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: 'software sources icon' last tab additional drivers
<Wnt> robkuz: have you run apt-get update recently?
<sh0t> sorry lotuspsychje i don't understand
<robkuz> Wnt, yes I have run but I get even more errors on that
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: ubuntu start button in your left corner up/then search for the icon: software sources/ and click last tab additional drivers
<aguitel> robkuz, check internet connection
<sh0t> yeah lotuspsychje i don't have that cause i think i am using unity
<sh0t> or something without the start button
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: try from software centre/software sources
<robkuz> aguitel: connection is fine I can also see via browser that the servers are there even the directories are visible
<sh0t> ah ok !
<sh0t> so nothing is shown there mate
<robkuz> aguitel: interstingly enough only some of the packages are not there
<Tiensbakung> robkuz: you can check with your browser, precise-updates moved to "dists" folder
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: do you know what format your sdcard has?
<aguitel> robkuz, this package exist
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: ntfs? fat32?
<sh0t> it's formatted in FAT32 if that's what u mean cause on windows 8
<sh0t> that's what it said
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: does it show on w8?
<sh0t> yep
<sh0t> i really think its the READER
<sh0t> who it is nt working on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: yes might be, check lshw (from terminal) to see chipset of that reader
<robkuz> Tiensbakung: OK and what do I do about this? I mean I havent configured anything just run normal apt-get install
<sh0t> ok i'll paste it to u on paste.ubuntu.com
<sh0t> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7366325/
<Tiensbakung> robkuz: does sudo apt-get -f fix the problem?
<robkuz> Tiensbakung: I will try
<Tiensbakung> robkuz: the source.list is fine, it should work thought
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: might be a bug sortlike this one: http://askubuntu.com/questions/222528/sd-card-reader-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04
<sh0t> i'll give it a look thanks lout
<sh0t> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: maybe try a realtek driver for that cardreader
<sh0t> yeah realtek is giving me a lot of troubles also the wireless card doesn't work
<robkuz> OK I think I git my error
<sh0t> i had to use an external adapter
<robkuz> I THOUGHT I had run apt-get update & upgrade - whereas I havent :-(
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: realtek should have linux drivers on their driver page
<sh0t> yeah i knwo it should...second last time i checked it didn't have them for the wireless card last time i checked it had but made me crash everything
<lotuspsychje> sh0t: did you install ubuntu with 3rd party software enabled and updates during setup?
<MaxFrames> re
<MaxFrames> can you confirm that, as of 14.04 (since likewise-open has been deprecated and is out of the repos), the (only) way to join an ubuntu machine to an active directory doman is this involved? http://notesonit.blogspot.it/2013/03/howto-powerbroker-identity-services.html
<MaxFrames> ^^^ to those instructions one needs to add installing openssh-server which in itself is, well, bad
<MaxFrames> if this is the only way, I'll drink the cup of poison, but I really need to be sure
<MaxFrames> it used to be a breeze with likewise-open, and it had a nice gui too
<MaxFrames> the part about the "fix" (step 11) is particularly crazy
<zamba> i need to uninstall everything X.. is there a single command to do so?
<Fly80> hello
<fabio123> is it safe to try unity8 on trusty?
<abailarri> Hello. I installed apache on my ubuntu and when I restarted I see this error: Restarting web server apache2 FAIL
<lotuspsychje> !info unity8 | fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123: unity8 (source: unity8): Unity 8 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.85+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9103 kB, installed size 10720 kB
<abailarri> any suggestion please?
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: is the service restartable in terminal?
<abailarri> ActionParsnip, what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: sudo service whatever restart
<abailarri> yes
<twarzo> hey
<fabio123> what about systemd on ubuntu?
<Fly80> my company gave me a new laptop (dell xps 15 with dislay touch included), and I would like to install the new 14.04 LTS. I actually use kubuntu on my old laptop. Is it the primary Ubuntu good for developing? I use netbeans (c++ and or java), rubymine, local postgresql server and quantum gis for geospatial tools
<inti> hi i have 1 question: i want to get my ubuntu to be in the MBR so it is not dependend on the MBR of my Win-Hdd
<MaxFrames> in lightdm, how do I make so that _no_ username is selected by default?
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: does it start ok and is the error resolved later automagically, or do you need to manually start it each time?
<MaxFrames> so that all users have to/can directly type their username?
<sta7ic> Good morning. Anyone have any better ways/ideas? I have a work laptop that uses wireless to connect to my network and then vpn service to get into work network. I want to be able to VNC into my laptop with my PC. I plugged in cat5 cable into hard wired port and configured it on local network but cannot ping local gateway even though i have an IP. I disconnect VPN and VNC works but lose connection as soon as i vpn back into work. Any ideas?
<abailarri> ActionParsnip, I solved it
<ActionParsnip> abailarri: nice ;)
<inti> pleace write me directly if you can help :)
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: you need to add exceptions in the routes your VPN pushes out
<gapegooner> Hello, I currently have dual boot Windows 8  on SSD and ubuntu 13.10 on a secondary HDD (the latter installation is messed so it won't update). I'm trying to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04 via ubuntu liveusb. However when I choose upgrade option in installation I get an error:  "Two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi): SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and SCSI2 (0,0,0),...
<gapegooner> ...partition #1 (sdb).
<gapegooner> Please correct this by changing mount points."
<gapegooner> I didn't find anything in google, and neither partition seem to be mounted (checked in gparted and by 'mount' command). Any suggestions on what I could do?
<ActionParsnip> inti: boot to ubuntu and you can write to the MBR using grub-install
<ActionParsnip> inti: if you used Wubi then you need the windows boot loader
<patcha> #bigdady
<inti> atm i select ubuntu in the WBL but i want to end that
<sta7ic> ActionParsnip: thanks..any ideas on where to look for that? would it be in tcp settings of network adapter or in the cisco anyconnect config?
<MonkeyDust> inti  what's WBL ?
<inti> windows boot loader
<inti> i installed ubuntu in windows a long time ago, now i want to get an own mbr so i dont depend on the windows hdd and can only use the ubuntu hdd
<Four23619> Does anyone know where the Ubuntu Software Centre keeps the "metadata" (ratings, billboards etc)? I know it's a repo somewhere, was told once, but can't remember.
<k1l> inti: you need to reinstall.
<gapegooner> inti: i think you have to reinstall from ubuntu image
<sta7ic> ActionParsnip: I am not sure Cisco Anyconnect will let me do that. Also why would it matter, if i have another NIC, shouldnt it be independent of the VPN?
<oiiiii> hello, how can i go directly from 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS ? update manager want me to upgrade to 13.10?
<k1l> inti: the wubi install is not meant to be a permanent install or to be excluded form windows
<oiiiii> do i have t upgrade each version one by one?
<cHarNe2_> hi guys, how can i change 14.04 to use classic-mode, without compiz. im using auto-login. what file should i change?
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: if the routes are getting mangld then you could have all the NICs in the world
<k1l> oiiiii: wait for the 14.04.1 release to get the official LTS upgrade offered.
<gapegooner> oiiiii: as far as i know you have to either upgrade to 13.10 first or download image of 14.04 and install it from usb/dvd
<k1l> oiiiii: or use the developer update
<MonkeyDust> oiiiii  if you use a live usb stick, you can do it the way you want
<inti> :( oh no ... thats a hard setback ... and puts me in a little bit of trouble
<oiiiii> okay thanks guys.!
<k1l> gapegooner: MonkeyDust with the developer upgrade the LTS upgrade works. itsjust not official so far
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: if the routing means you cannot reach the other system then the traffic will never get through, you may need to remove some of the published routes once they are added
<gapegooner> Guys I'm getting an error trying to update from live usb: "Two file systems are assigned the same mount point (/boot/efi): SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and SCSI2 (0,0,0),partition #1 (sdb).Please correct this by changing mount points.". Any suggestions on what I can do?
<MonkeyDust> did I just read the word "wubi"?
<sta7ic> ActionParsnip: Ok so maybe from cmd line I have to add new route is what your saying if Cisco Anyconnect doesnt let me add them in the config?
<basketball> was ubuntu the first company to come up with converge
<DexterF> hi
<MonkeyDust> basketball  better aks in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> gapegoo wubi is the LAST thing method you should be using.  it was ONLY ever meant for testing - NOT for long-ter.m installation.  consider your options
<DexterF> trying to install ubuntu on an old Fujitsu laptop, has Via Unichrome S3 graphics, comes up all garbled, barely readable. X runs but is barely usable for installation, let alone desktop use
<gapegooner> cfhowlett: i'm not using wubi, I'm booted in ubuntu 14.04 liveusb
<MonkeyDust> basketball  and ubuntu is a product, canonical is the company behin it
<DexterF> now, is there a fallback?
<basketball> MonkeyDust,  so yes
<MonkeyDust> basketball  yes to what?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|DexterF
<ubottu> DexterF: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MaxFrames> how do I disable the username listing in the logon screen? and leave only the username text box in place?
<basketball> it was the first company
<Goutham> Hello
<Krishnamurti> boys,which tool do you like to download ed2k resouce?
<gapegooner> cfhowlett: i'm just trying to upgrade my 13.10 ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> basketball  don't know, but type /j #ubuntu-offtopic and azsk there
<cfhowlett> gapegooner reading ...
<Goutham> Is it possible to install Ubuntu in a USB Drive itself so that I can carry it anywhere?
<jozefk> Goutham, yes
<gapegooner> Goutham: yes
<MonkeyDust> Goutham  it's called a !persistent usb installation
<junixbr> hi there
<Goutham> jozefk: The problem is my Hard Drive is broken and I am going on a 10 day tour tmrw.
<Goutham> ;s
<cfhowlett> !uefi|gapegooner I suspect this is a UEFI issue, but I've no experience to advise you.
<ubottu> gapegooner I suspect this is a UEFI issue, but I've no experience to advise you.: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Goutham> So I have a USB stick with ISO extracted into it
<jozefk> Goutham, ok. install it on USB and enjoy your tour :)
<cfhowlett> Goutham "extracted" is not the way to install to usb
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<junixbr> I'm trying to generate a ubuntu customized cd
<gapegooner> cfhowlett: If I understand the error correctly, I could just somehow remove mount point for sda1 (windows efi partition).  I don't know how though.
<junixbr> but in the documentation has: apt-get install --yes discover...
<Fly80> is it enough a 1.9 GB pen drive to save ubuntu installer?
<junixbr> E: Unable to locate package discover
<Goutham> And I am using the Live Ubuntu to come here. Is it possible to use it to install ubuntu in itself. I dont have any other pen drive or external drives
<jozefk> Fly80, enough
<jozefk> Goutham, yes it is enough, if you boot the system from anywhere else except from that USB where you want to install it on
<gapegooner> Goutham: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick, those tools offer persistence file option.
<Goutham> ty. Will check it out
<Goutham> WIll ask if I need any other help ^_^
<Bluewolf> Hi all, how does one permission to move a file onto the main filesystem?
<junixbr> is there this package: discover ???
<jozefk> Bluewolf, sudo mv
<junixbr> in documentation, they said: "Before Maverick, discover named to discover1. Adjust the preceding lines accordingly."
<junixbr> but is not my case
<inti> so now i download ubuntu 14.04 ... and that i have to install and in that process my files from the ubuntu win-install get lost?
<MonkeyDust> !find discover
<ubottu> Found: libmono-system-servicemodel-discovery4.0-cil, avahi-discover, discover, discover-data, libcommons-discovery-java, libcommons-discovery-java-doc, libdiscover-dev, libdiscover2, muon-discover, netdiscover (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=discover&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !info discover
<ubottu> discover (source: discover): hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-5.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 122 kB
<k1l> inti: yes
<Bluewolf> jozefk, Ah am I to add in more other than sudo mv?
<k1l> inti: that is one of the big disadvantages of wubi
<junixbr> ow.. is universe
<junixbr> MonkeyDust, ubottu thank you
<jozefk> Bluewolf, yes, of course. the path of the file/directory and the path of the destination
<k1l> inti: you can put the files you need on the windows partition and copy them from there after the reinstall
<DexterF> cfhowlett: not better :(
<k1l> inti: support please only in here, thanks
<cfhowlett> DexterF ????
<DexterF> cfhowlett: nomodeset
<cfhowlett> DexterF ah. sorry, don't know what else to suggest.  re-state your issue for the channel.
<Fly80> are the display touch of Dell XPS 15 supported by Ubuntu? should I activate something when I'm going to install ubuntu  14.04 on it?
<DexterF> garbled screen output on a VIA UniChrome S3 video chip on a laptop, even when booting with nomodeset. 14.04 32b live
 * jozefk got to go for meeting now
<DexterF> there's some hint on UniChrome in the wiki regarding xorg.conf, but this is live and I'd like to see it working before installing
<inti> yeah i did so already with my windows files ... the hdd has serious flaws and does not work properply anymore
<cfhowlett> inti if WINDOWS is breaking then your wubi is ALSO guaranteed to break.
<m0e42> qexit
<Fanthomas90> hi!
<Fanthomas90> what could be the meaning of this line: eval su - "git" -c $(echo \")$0 "$@"$(echo \"); exit; ?
<DexterF> cfhowlett: vesa driver works. I'll stik to that, it's gonna be a typewriter mostly anyway
<cfhowlett> DexterF you got it going?  good work!
<DexterF> welll, reverting to vesa is more shennanigans than solving it, but it'll do ;)
<bezaban> yay, got the upgrade process from dapper to hardy working
<mmazing> is there a way to move window controls to the right in unity for 14.04 yet?
<gregor3000> what is this? : sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
 * gregor3000 confused
<mmazing> try "apt-add-repository"
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu. We have noticed this before. my boss and I we're using the same samba share. He just doesn't see all the files I see, but I see all he sees/creates.
<cfhowlett> gregor3000 sudo - no colon
<MonkeyDust> mmazing  find tweak-tool in the repos
<milosn> hmmm quick question ... can ubuntu desktop install be instructed to install only the minimal set of packages?
<yossarianuk> software-properties-common:
<ActionParsnip> mar77i: restart the service on the server, or reboot it
<k1l> mar77i: look at file permissions
<yossarianuk> gregor3000>: install software-properties-common:
<milosn> like i dont want anything, ill add it myself later
<mmazing> MonkeyDust: i've tried tweak-tool with no luck, it just does nothing :(
<yossarianuk> gregor3000: install software-properties-common
<ActionParsnip> gregor3000: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> mmazing  then !ccsm maybe
<milosn> also if it cant, can server install do encrypted partition installs?
<Artemis3> milosn, i suggest you do that with the ubuntu-minimal iso (use command line option)
<milosn> Artemis3: whats the command line option?
<ActionParsnip> milosn: why would you want to?
<mar77i> he connects with nautilus' connection thingy. I had looked at file permissions before, but I couldn't determine why one file would be displayed and another wouldn't
<mmazing> MonkeyDust ccsm also no dice - apparantly the unity developers made a "design decision" and restricted the window controls to be on the left
<Artemis3> milosn, a choice in grub to launch the installer, you could just use expert mode using priority=low
<MonkeyDust> mmazing  yes, like in mac OS, guess you have to get used to it
<ActionParsnip> gregor3000: no need to pastebin, its a single line of output....
<Artemis3> milosn, when you boot from the ubuntu-minimal iso you will see a menu with choices, and one of them says command line only install or such
<milosn> Artemis3: ah, so i pass priority=low on minimal iso boot up? and thats expert mode?
<mar77i> oh
<k1l> mar77i: look at the NAS with "ls -al" and see fi the files got other owner and group and the file permissions
<milosn> Artemis3: ok, so i dont need to type anything ... its an option
<Artemis3> milosn, if you prefer expert mode yes, its the same as debian installer
<lord4163> How do I enable mod_rewrite in Ubuntu 14.04?
<milosn> excellent ... Artemis3 tell me one more thing ... i can encrypt partitions, same like in debian?
<mar77i> k1l: I found a discrepancy that matches the subset of files he sees (o+r)
<mmazing> pretty terrible "design decision" in my opinion, seems to go against the ideals of linux in general to restrict people to a certain layout
<mmazing> i suppose i could switch to gnome
<lord4163> found it
<Artemis3> milosn, yes the installer will allow you to set it up at some point, try for yourself the iso is a mere 20mb download
<milosn> Artemis3: cool, i might play a bit at home in a VM ...
<milosn> and then try on real HW
<MonkeyDust> mmazing  yes, gnome-shell has the buttons on the right --  lxde, too, i think
 * milosn needs updated OS for workstation at work
<milosn> i got debian7 atm
<lord4163> milosn: me too still on 12.04 :(
<Artemis3> milosn, try it in a virtual machine, i use qemu (with aqemu) for tests :)
<milosn> lord4163: yeah, just i cant stand DEs ... fluxbox rules
<milosn> :)
<milosn> and 20 workspaces
<milosn> :D
<lord4163> milosn: haha maybe go arch? :)
<milosn> lord4163: i run arch at home, its fun but to high maintinance for me ... at work i dont wanna think about updates
<mmazing> MonkeyDust: not only that but they allow you to pick where the hell you want them, if you like them on the left
<milosn> just wanna update, and ... forget
<milosn> :)
<Artemis3> milosn, the minimal install can leave you a bare bones command line system, you could later apt-get install just what you like
<milosn> ubuntu LTS and debian stable are good choices
<milosn> Artemis3: yeah thats what i am after :)
<rypervenche> milosn: Debian stable is good for that.
<cHarNe2_> i run arch on everything exept 1 laptop where i run manjaro. now im installing ubuntu for my brother
<milosn> rypervenche: yes, but please give me firefox with google search ...
<milosn> i got some firefox from some repo ... they striped out google search
<milosn> :)
<milosn> i dont care for duck go go
<milosn> i hope ubuntu dont do the same?
<Artemis3> milosn, in debian you have to add a repository if all you want is firefox, and the search is simply added afterwards
<milosn> Artemis3: i still didnt figure out how to do it
<milosn> :D
<Artemis3> milosn, no, the one in ubuntu is the same as in other platforms
<mar77i> I'm not supposed to look at the server.... it's one of those broken linuxes
<milosn> excellent
<Artemis3> milosn, in ubuntu firefox is included in the default repositories, you don't need to add it manually
<milosn> cool
<junixbr> why pidgin is crashing on 14.04?
<trijntje> junixbr: start it from the terminal to see the error messages
<junixbr> trijntje, ok, let do this
<junixbr> let me*
<hansford> Having problem  with Firefox after update.....can't see the url  (I get a one long bar where the address is
<asturel> is there a way to have more than 4 virtual desktops?
<trijntje> !cssm | asturel
<Rory> asturel: Install the package "unity-tweak-tool" I believe you can have up to 64
<asturel> oh
<asturel> and another issue, often my apps just didnt show on the desktop
<sensae> After installing Ubuntu 14.04 the network menu is missing from the menu bar. I haven't been able to figure out any way to get it back.
<asturel> when iim in the preview mode or whats that
<asturel> just after i click to it and reopen preview
<asturel> is that a feature or bug
<asturel> i see only the application corner only
<Bluewolf> Anyone here know much about playing around with Ubuntu themes who I could chat to?
<ChrisFR06> Hi, anyone here ?
<cer> Hi everybody! I need to know how to format an edternal disk so that it is accessible from Mac, Linux and even Windows
<cfhowlett> ChrisFR06 only a few thousand.  ask your #ubuntu questions
<sta7ic> asturel: in unity there is unity-tweak-tool or something like that where u can set higher # of virtual desktops, also compiz has setting if you dont use unity
<ChrisFR06> :p
<cer> not FAT, I need somehting better, that allows for larger files and better time stamp
<sta7ic> cer: ntfs?
<sensae> cer: I don't think there are any other options, Mac won't write to ntfs AFAIK
<MnCC> hi any network specialists in ?
<MonkeyDust> MnCC  ask your question and wait
<ChrisFR06> I have created a theme for Ubuntu to remove the Unity boxes from the launcher (it only works on 14.04 LTS or higher) so could anyone try my theme out and say me if it works ?? :/
<mheinke> i loves me some unity these days. im getting really dependant on the dash
<asturel> sta7ic i already increased it via unity tweak tool
<ActionParsnip> ChrisFR06: make a VM and test there
<ChrisFR06> already did
<ChrisFR06> it works
<ChrisFR06> but on my fathers pc not :(
<ActionParsnip> ChrisFR06: then why does a user have to test?
<cer> sensae: ouch .... I was serisoulsy hoping something better than NTFS, but if even NTFS is not supported by MAC ....
<ChrisFR06> not working on the pc of my father (ubuntu 14.14)
<cer> sensae: sta7ic: any alternatives? xfs? jfs? zfs?
<MnCC> network fails after increasing network traffic, goes for wired and wireless, im on 12.04lts , any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisFR06: 14.04 ;)
<ChrisFR06> yes sorry :p
<sta7ic> cer: i dont think windows is going to support any of those
<ActionParsnip> ChrisFR06: 14.14 will never exist :)
<ChrisFR06> So, who wants to test my theme xD :(
<ChrisFR06> Ok whatever, I'll try somewere else :/
<sta7ic> ChrisFR06: no one
<sensae> cer: Mac will read NTFS, it just won't write. Unfortunately you're stuck to fat32 if you want complete platform-agnostic support
<cer> sensae: oh no .... the crappiest file system on the planet .... no ext2/3/4 support?
<tado> hey folks. need some help here! i had a problem with bluetooth and was suggested to reset bios to default. the result is that now at boot the screen goes black and appears the message "Operating system not found". Can anyone help me to fix it?
<sensae> cer: The other option is sticking an ext4/xfs/bfs disk on a file server and access over NFS/samba. Then you'll get a nice filesystem and access from any system.
<sensae> cer: Windows won't read/write ext4
<sta7ic> ActionParsnip: i pasted u pastebin of my route table if you could take a look. trying to figure out what to delete to be able to ping local network/etc
<Lati> MELI 97
<Meli97> lautiiiiiii
<Lati> SADASDAS
<Lati> SFDASFG
<Meli97> hsdfchswhcvfuvuhv
<ActionParsnip> sta7ic: i'd ask in ##networking
<Meli97> como estas?????????
<ChrisFR06> Other question ? is it possible that newer kernels make some pcs slower ? I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 so kernel 3.13 and it was SUPER LAGGY so I had to install kernel 3.12 and now I'm running smoothly, is this normal?????
<sta7ic> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<Meli97> gigcugucgeucv
<ActionParsnip> cer: sensae: not without 3rd party software, but then again it is Windows
<Meli97> sddasdasdasdasdsdasdsadsddsdsdd !!!!!
<Meli97> uhuvhuhrvuhrvhur
<Lati> HELLO GOD MORRNING
<Meli97> hrvrgvhbvubhfrhhhjh
<trijntje> ChrisFR06: shouldn't happen, best file a bug about it 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<DJones> Meli97: Please stop that
<ChrisFR06> shutupshutupshutup
<ChrisFR06> ok thanks :)
<cer> ActionParsnip: sensae:not even using ParagonExtFS
<sensae> ActionParsnip: Is that stable/reliable software though? Last I looked it was very experimental
<Meli97> hello
<cer> ActionParsnip: sensae? ?
<trijntje> milosn:  please stop spamming the channel
<Meli97> in fine!!
<MonkeyDust> Meli97  hit alt-f4 for more fun
<ActionParsnip> sensae: doubt it, not used it though as I don t use Windows
<ActionParsnip> cer: sensae: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/access-ext4-ext3-or-ext2-partitions-in.html
<sensae> cer: A google shows that Mac won't read/write ext4 either, though Paragon might work for Windows
<fabi> llnjdjqdwe
<ActionParsnip> cer: sensae: if you want to share data between Ubuntu and Windows, make a central NTFS partition. This will accommodate the shortcomings in Windows
<MonkeyDust> fabi  you too: alt-f4
<ChrisFR06> uname -r
<ChrisFR06> oh sorry wrong windows..
<fabi> meli
<sensae> cer: Actually, you could get Paragon's NTFS for Mac software, and then use NTFS on all three systems
<sensae> cer: I haven't used their software though
<cer> ActionParsnip: I wanted to make sure also Mac was supported. The only thing I found using google was actually Paragon.
<Talez> hey, i "accidently" installed unity on my ubuntu in virtualbox. now it only boots directly into the graphical unity-login-prompt but i can't log in there (failed to start session). is there any way to get into the terminal from here? (disclaimer: i'm completely new to linux)
<milosn> trijntje: aye?
<daftykins> Talez: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1
<Guest46856> could you please tell alternative to steam
<cer> ActionParsnip: would you go for NTFS or ext4?
<trijntje> Talez: ctrl + alt + f7 should get you back to graphical environment
<Talez> daftykins: ahhh thanks, that shortcut will instantly be written down in my linux-stuff.txt :D
<cer> ActionParsnip: sensae: it seems that Paragon for NTFS on Mac doe snot work too well.
<Talez> awesome thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> cer: NTFS can be written and read by both
<ActionParsnip> cer: no idea about Mac. They are of no interest to me
<sensae> ActionParsnip: NTFS can only be read by Mac without a third party driver
<ActionParsnip> sensae: ok
<cer> sensae: do you mean *with*?
<iris> hELLO
<ActionParsnip> cer: what do you use Mac for?
<sandy_> f
<Talez> sigh ok i just broke everything... back to sqare one.
<cer> a friend uses it for photo editing, so that we can use the external disk to do editing on both machines
<ActionParsnip> cer: you can edit photos in any OS......
<sensae> cer: Well, yeah. It looks like your options are paragon for ntfs, paragon/something else for ext4 for mac and windows, or fat32. It's unfortunate but you'll run into shortcomings in one of the three OSes with other filesystems
<sandy_> Can we creae disc in linux like we have in windows...?
<cer> sensae: ActionParsnip: not if you cannot access them and save them because they are stored in a filesystem that the OS cannot access
<ActionParsnip> cer: then why use Mac, when other OSes can do the job
<ActionParsnip> personally I dont get why Mac even exists now, its not special in any way
<sensae> cer: I think he meant why not do all your photo editing in Ubuntu/Windows/your preference?
<cer> ActionParsnip: I just told you, my friend, with whom we do coediting, uses Mac
<Artemis3> set up a file server with any old machine or use your decent os machine as file storage serving using something like sftp or nfs
<sensae> cer: Do you have RAWs bigger than 4gb?
<cer> sensae: yes, I have a couple > 20Gb
<sandy_> unopaste: can we create disc in linux
<sensae> cer: Is this the final place the images get stored, or just temporary storage while you edit?
<cer> sensae: it is for two separate places, one the final the other the mirror
<justpie_work> Hey all. I tried to install a fresh copy of ubuntu 14.04 on a new disk. It installs fine but when i try to boot up off the disc it stays at a black screen with a flashing cursor. Does anyone have any ideas on what may cause it?
<magnum54> justpie: clean the cd
<trijntje> justpie_work: hold shift during boot and check the cd for defects
<sensae> cer: If you don't mind some terminal tweaking, you can force the Mac to mount the NTFS partition read-write. It just won't by default in the GUI
<sensae> cer: http://learnaholic.me/2013/11/11/enable-ntfs-write-on-mac-os-x-mavericks/
<justpie_work> trijntje : I tried installing off of a USB and a CD. Both caused the same thing. maybe it was an issue w/ the iso?
<cer> sensae: thanks very useful!!
<trijntje> justpie_work: could be, but checking the cd for defects will catch that. It could also be that the pc is too old for ubuntu, in that case xubuntu should boot since it has a non-pae kernel
<justpie_work> trijntje : Is 6 years old considered too old? :-p
<sensae> cer: np. GL, I hope it works out.
<trijntje> justpie_work: no, 6 years old should run ubuntu fine, my pc is older than that
<Aaruni> I know of 10 year old PCs running ubuntu just fine
<ActionParsnip> justpie_work: mine too
<cer> sensae: strangely enough, the WD MyBook that just arrived is not mounting automatically
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: 1.6Ghz single core sempron with 2Gb RAM and Nvidia 6150LE GPU, ran it great
<justpie_work> trijntje : Thanks! I'm kind of at a loss. Ill try to holding shift on boot when i get home.
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: what are your specs
<sensae> cer: in Ubuntu?
<magnum54> justpie_work:  we are assuming that you extracted the iso to write to the CD.
<cer> sensae: yep
<syeekick> anyone got any idea why unity crashes and i have to restart lightdm?
<sensae> cer: Do you know what filesystem it's formatted with?
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: intel core 2 duo with 3.5 GB ram
<justpie_work> magnum54 : yes. i burned the iso correctly :-p
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: oads more than I have
<ActionParsnip> *loads
<cer> sensae: it says "unknown"
<Wilkim> hello
<Wilkim> how is everyone?
<onca> great thanks for asking
<sensae> cer: is it an HD MyBook for Mac?
<cfhowlett> Wilkim ask your ubuntu support question
<Wilkim> great! and your welcomn
<cer> sensae: nope, we bought the normal ones
<Wilkim> lol i am, i alwaysask how everyone is when i join a room, sometimes the answers r funny
<cer> sensae: the ones for Mac are the same only formatted for Mac
<Wilkim> I wanted to know if it's possible to mount a folder when it becomes available or if running "mount -a" in a cron is the only way?
<sensae> cer: Yeah, that's why I asked. If gparted is listing the filesystem as unknown it can't read it for some reason. The only thing I could think to suggest would be to reformat it in gparted
<sensae> cer: Hopefully you can figure it out or get some support from the channel. I have to go. Good luck!
<aiki46> flavio
<cer> sen_afk: thanks for all your help
<cer> sorry sen_afk ! Aimining at sensae ....
<mitch-_> what's the best way to report a bug for aesthetics regarding 14.04 and VMWare Workstation?? it's an ubuntu issue but didn't used to do it in 12.04...
<Wilkim> how can I have ubuntu check on an interval if a NFS or CIFS share is available and if so mount it (the entry is in /etc/fstab)
<MonkeyDust> Wilkim  with a cron task maybe, every 5 minutes or so
<Wilkim> MonkeyDust: thank you! if an entry in there is already mounted, that won't cause any issues?
<Wilkim> like it doesn't remount the entry right it will just ignore that mount
<MonkeyDust> Wilkim  try it, then you are the expert -- backup first if you are experimenting
<mgolisch> Wilkim: youd have to adjust your cronjob to do so
<Wilkim> thank you! :)
<mgolisch> also there is stuff like autofs
<mgolisch> it does mount when your try to access something
<Barfii> hi
<Barfii> checking for g++... no
<Barfii> checking for c++... no
<Barfii> checking for gpp... no
<Barfii> checking for aCC... no
<Barfii> checking for CC... no
<Barfii> checking for cxx... no
<Barfii> checking for cc++... no
<unopaste> Barfii you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mitch-_> is anyone familiar with the bug reporting process? and what the "taskbar sticking over top of vmware" would be categorized as??
<cfhowlett> !bug|mitch-_
<ubottu> mitch-_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Wilkim> I got one other question, how could I have a directory like /media/storage that has contents in (directory and files)
<mitch-_> well... it's pretty specific. so I'm not sure that reporting process will work. I will need to attach a picture or maybe a video even....
<Wilkim> is it possible to make it a mount point or does the directory need to be empty
<lotuspsychje> Wilkim: what are you trying to do exactly mount something?
<Wilkim> Well to be honest I work for a company with a group of developers, long story short we have a development box VERY specifically set up
<somsip> Wilkim: if you mount over an existing directory that has files in it, the files are no longer accessible until the volume is unmounted. They're "hidden"
<Wilkim> thats ok, thats my intention
<Wilkim> some of our users use Mac, some use Windows, and some use Linux. So the development box was to make it where we would CIFS or NFS the our individual shared directory and our editor would directly edit in place the file. via ssh we would use git to manage the files and so on. our development machines are laptops we take home with us
<somsip> Wilkim: so access to the directory will access the files on the mounted volume if it's mounted, and the underlying directory if it's not mounted.
<Wilkim> I was planning on making the development box mount a shared folder on each developer's laptop when the developer was in, there files would be on the box. In the event the developer wasn't in, it would fall back to the files hidden by the mount (or over mount), and such
<Wilkim> its confusing and i dont know how to word it better =/
<lotuspsychje> Wilkim: so your end goal is to have a shared folder, everyone can access tru ssh?
<Wilkim> right now files are hosted on the development box, but in the end i want it to be on each developers laptop and the development box mounts said specific developers share if available or fallback to the last "master" branch commit
<somsip> Wilkim: that sounds like how it will work, but difficult to understand your use case exactly. Maybe better to init a bare git repo on the dev box, and have everyone manage their files through that. but difficult to suggest workabel solutions without realy knowing what you're after
<Wilkim> each developer use to have their own VM, but each time we did an update to the underlying system we used I'd have to go and update 12 machines which was a pain in the ass and would take 2 days, now it takes 1 hour
<mitch-_> cfhowlett, how does the !bug work?
<cfhowlett> mitch-_ read the factoid for details
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Wilkim> somsip: that's exactly what I am after
<lotuspsychje> Wilkim: maybe a nas server on the network, that everyone can remotely access too?
<Wilkim> right now our IDE chokes on CIFS / NFS when it trys to do the code complete (every few minutes), among other issues
<mitch-_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Wilkim> lotuspsychje: right now it is essentially a nas server
<somsip> Wilkim: okay - one for more research for you then. Final word from me about updating multiple servers at once - just started looking at ansible over ssh and it's tidy. YMMV
<mitch-_> oh ok i'll try that
<Wilkim> I will look into that, thank you :)
<somsip> Wilkim: np - good luck. AFK now
<Wilkim> wat i ended up doing in the end was write a bash script that would do everything, then I had a bash script to look for this "update.sh" script on the nas we have here, pull it in and run it
<Wilkim> like a poor man's automated update :)
<lotuspsychje> Wilkim: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys got other ideas about your issue?
<Wilkim> I could ask but I'm just gonna do the mount solution for now
<Wilkim> should fix nearly every solution
<lotuspsychje> Wilkim: okay :p
<Wilkim> thank you all very much! :)
<lotuspsychje> Wilkim: np and good luck!
<Cheekio> my connection to x serve keeps crashing
<Cheekio> I can drop to console via ctrl-alt-f1, but xorg is still running in the background (I can hear it playing youtube)
<Cheekio> at which point, if I sudo service lightdm restart, I can jump back into working, but restarting lightdm loses all my work
<Cheekio> Is there a way to kick just the xserver connection?
<param_> hey
<param_> My laptop speaker not working, sound coming fine in earphones,,, problem in ubuntu 12.04
<Cheekio> My kern.log, syslog, and xorg.log are all terribly unhelpful but the issue is obviously with the fact I've got nvidia drivers running doing their nivida prime thing.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | param_
<ubottu> param_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: ubuntu version? grafix card chipset? loaded driver?
<Indy_> Hi, on 14.04 fresh install running the amazon app, freezes the whole UI
<Indy_> tested it more than once
<Cheekio> 14.04, nvidia quadro K1100M, driver is nividia-331.
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  I had that too, was forces to return to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> forced*
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: did you clean install or upgrade?
<Cheekio> upgraded
<MonkeyDust> Indy_  i guess it's hardware compatibility issue
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: maybe a clean install will sort you out
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: did you check additional drivers section?
<Cheekio> I don't know if that's an option today.
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: upgrades are always tricky
<wisescribe7> There's slow typing in my browser, can anyone help me fix this?
<Cheekio> The problem is that the crash is infrequent enough that I can work on the machine just fine
<Cheekio> So... yeah. I'd like to submit a good bug report on the issue, but without helpful logs that's kind of a shame
<Cheekio> kind of not an option*
<param_> @ubboty: yesterday speakers were working fine !! what might be issue ?
<wisescribe7> Can anyone please help me figure out why there's slow typing in my browser in Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: did you install that 331 driver from previous ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !details | wisescribe7
<ubottu> wisescribe7: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Cheekio> I completely flattened the driver installs before going to 14.04
<MonkeyDust> param_  ubottu is a bot, address the channel
<Cheekio> Mostly because without nvidia-prime, my optimus machine wasn't supported, officially or unofficially.
<scheuri> anyone using xfce on xubuntu 14.04? How do I get my task bar in the lower middle back which offers links to my most used applications?
<param_> my speakers stopped working today , sound is coming in headphones
<lotuspsychje> !optimus | Cheekio
<ubottu> Cheekio: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<param_> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<Cheekio> Haha, have you used bumblebee?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: In any browsers I use with Ubuntu, typing is very slow, especially when on sites like Facebook.
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: ubuntu version? firefox?
<sudormrf> hey guys, is the following package what I would be looking for if I wanted a server to be the primary DNS server in a network? bind9
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: i would go for a clean install, and see what driver it loads by default
<wisescribe7> wisescribe7: kubuntu 14.04....it happens with both firefox and chrome
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: kubuntu 14.04....it happens with both firefox and chrome
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: No
<Cheekio> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure a clean install would help, but again that's not an option today. I was asking about reconnecting to xserver though, is there a way to do that?
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: you could always try enter grub/recoverymode/failsafeX
<Cheekio> I'd need to restart for that, if I restart lightdm I'm good to go without a reboot
<lotuspsychje> Cheekio: or fix broken packages from there
<Cheekio> It's like a hiccup in the xserver connection, restarting lightdm from console will solve the issue instantly
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: No, I didn't install Kubuntu restricted extras.
<Cheekio> If I reboot, restart lightdm, anything, the machine runs fine again for a few days until the xserver connection drops out for no discernable reason.
<junka> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<junka> 29 :x
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: not sure if it will fix, but worth a try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: does chromium-browser type slow too? did you try text editors if their slow too?
<Barfii> .
<Barfii> hi
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: I don't have Chromium. I didn't try the text editor.
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: your kubuntu system speed is good?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: I just tried the text editor. I can type in it fine.
<param_> hello,   I was following this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting , my speaker sound not coming,  and when i run command list-sinks-- it shows output for speaker as : 		analog-output-speaker: Speakers (priority 10000, available: no)
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: Pentium 4 2.8 ghz w/Hyper Threading, 3GB RAM
<param_> it should be available: yes , i think
<param_> how to fix it ?
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: not sure what could cause this mate sorry
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: can you try launch firefox from a terminal, maybe it will show you errors?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: What would be the command for that?
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: type firefox in terminal
<wisescribe7> This is what came up in the terminal, don't know what it means: (process:5129): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<wisescribe7> @lotuspsychje
<eviljames> Just updated to 14.04 last night.
<Chaz6> Hi there, do you know what the partition type code is for UDF using gdisk (GPT)?
<eviljames> What makes it a good idea to change Apache's docroot during an update WITHOUT informing the user?
<Chaz6> It doesn't seem to be listed in its help
<ActionParsnip> eviljames: surely change control and customer contact is good here?
<eviljames> ActionParsnip: wat.
<eviljames> ActionParsnip: So, I should keep config files in a vcs just in case ubuntu decides to clobber them?
<eviljames> (don't get me wrong, I've got config files in a vcs for client-facing stuff - this was on my desktop)
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: did you upgraded to kubuntu or clean install?
<wisescribe7> lotuspsychje: upgrade
<ActionParsnip> eviljames: keeping backups of data and configs will ensure changes are undoable etc
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: found a bug that might be relevant: https://support.mozilla.org/nl/questions/973503
<eviljames> ActionParsnip: So, this makes it a useful and acceptable action to clobber config files without user interaction during an update?
<lotuspsychje> wisescribe7: can you maybe test kubuntu liveCD and see if browsers have same lag?
<ActionParsnip> eviljames: if conf files are to be changed during upgrades you will be offered to keep the existing or use the one from the package
<eviljames> Yeah, that's simply false.
<eviljames> That *may* be the case some of the time, but certainly not with /etc/apache2/sites-availble/000-default.conf - even though it has been modified since installation time, it is overwritten at update time.
<ActionParsnip> eviljames: again, backups are good. You could report a bug
<lotuspsychje> updates live an own life, you never know you will get
<Black_Claw> Hi all. :)
<Guest52740> hi ;)
<Indy_> Hello, I have auto-login enabled (without asking for the password), so I get asked for my user password to unlock the default keyring, before some operations. I dont want that. What can I do to avoid this prompt?
<Rory> Indy_: These insturctions http://switchpacket.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/removing-painful-key-ring.html
<Guest52740> hello , i forgot how to register a user on irc :)
<Indy_> thanks Rory
<Guest52740>  /msg op register ? or ?
<lotuspsychje> !register | Guest52740
<ubottu> Guest52740: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest52740> ty
<Guest52740> :Nick/channel is temporarily unavailable
<param_> Sound not coming in ubuntu 12.04 speakers, how to fix ?
<eviljames> ActionParsnip: A bug, indeed.  Just seemed like a pretty horrible thing to do - especially if the user /doesn't/ do backups/vcs on configs.
<MonkeyDust> param_  in a terminal, type     alsamixer     if you see MM, go there and press m
<param_>  have removed MM, still not working
<param_> Its not detecting my speakers i guess
<tmager> param_: you have an audio card or something? it normally detects the motherboard audio outputs correctly in my experience
<does> Hi Everyone!! I have a question.Every time go into standby,and want to resume,I have to push the power button.Is there a way i can do it by a click of a mouse,or pushing a key on a keyboard? All my usbv devices have power when my computer is in standby,I know that much.
<param_> yes it was working fine yesterday
<param_> today it stop working
<param_> when i run $ pacmd >>> list-sinks
<does> usb*
<param_> check dis : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7367389/
<param_> why does it show : ports: 		analog-output-speaker: Speakers (priority 10000, available: no) 			properties:
<tmager> param_: dunno, I'm not a particular expert with pulseaudio; so the speakers stopped working immediately after you ran this?
<param_> no no,, i dun know why speaker stopped working, it was working fine yesterday
<tmager> oh, ok
<tmager> you checked that pulseaudio is running I trust?
<Indy_> Trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras through the graphical Software Center, caused Software Center to hang (turn grey and non-interactive) in about half the progress gauge
<Indy_> Thoughts/ideas/solutions please?
<Indy_> and it remains like that 7 mins after
<param_> pulseaudio ?? how to check it ?
<f3lix> I really need a very recent mainline kernel for a 14.04 installation. The newest one is is 3.15-rc3 for 14.10, though… I'm wondering what the difference is between kernels for different Ubuntu releases. Is it just terminology? Can I "safely" use kernels for any ubuntu version, or are there "special" patches being applied for each release?
<blek> WB, happywise
<param_> sound is coming in earphones
<happywise> hi :)
<ubasrawr> i have a question, where do i find the default error message file again?
<does> happywise: Hello!!
<tmager> param_: check there's an entry in system monitor, or just run "pulseaudio" in terminal -- if it gives some error about it being already running, that's fine.
<f3lix> tmager: http://danielsmedegaardbuus.dk/2011-06-21/get-back-varlogmessages-in-kubuntu-11-04/
<happywise> hi :)
<blek> happywise: so, how is it, first time using IRC? :P
<f3lix> oups, that was ubasrawr: http://danielsmedegaardbuus.dk/2011-06-21/get-back-varlogmessages-in-kubuntu-11-04/
<Indy_> At least tell me what do I do? I try to close/kill the window, or that will break my package tree? What alternatives do I have?
<param_> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<param_> i ran , it gave : E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<happywise> feels somewhat level up >.<
<f3lix> ubasrawr: until then, you can do dmesg, and get pretty much the same
<blek> Hahahaha
<tmager> param_: good, that's normal if it's running
<does> Indy_: I am not sure on that one.....
<tmager> param_: unless the audio is turned down in some non-obvious place, I don't really know -- keep asking around, but I'm not all that familiar with audio stuff, the defaults normally work fine
<Indy_> Installing nvidia proprietary driver messed up the nice booting logo/screen... any chance i can get it back?
<f3lix> Indy_: not in my experience, but I gave up after about a day
<ubasrawr> f3lix- thank you
<f3lix> ubasrawr: NP :)
<Indy_> f3lix: :S
<does> Indy_: I know this might not help,but in my experience,I have been able to close UBC in the middle of installing,and It still installs in the background.So I am not sure. :-(
<f3lix> I know :) I even lost the regular TTYs completely the last time.
<does> Indy_: That is only my experience. ;)
<Indy_> does: I think it kinda did that in my case too
<Indy_> I am just worried Ubuntu is still many issues away from working "out of the box", for an end user, after installing
<cfhowlett> Indy_ for end users, use the OEM installation method.  get all the packages and updates and pre-stage for the new user.
<does> Every time go into standby,and want to resume,I have to push the power button.Is there a way i can do it by a click of a mouse,or pushing a key on a keyboard? All my usb devices have power when my computer is in standby. Does anyone know how to enable it?
<ubasrawr> can anyone help me with the declaration of my subnet for my isc-dhcp server?
<DannyBrown> Hey guys. How do I change the write permissions on a flash drive so that they cannot be removed/copied
<f3lix> ubasrawr: What are you trying to do?
<f3lix> DannyBrown: What's the filesystem?
<DannyBrown> f3lix: Ubuntu?
<f3lix> If it's FAT, exFAT or NTFS, you can't
<ubasrawr> f3lix- i am trying to setup my isc-dhcp server; i got the eth0 and eth1 declared, but i don't think my subnet is being properly declared
<f3lix> 1 sec
<qnlinux> hi
<DannyBrown> By the way guys. There is a guy named Waskum pm'ing me trying to get me to click a sketchy link
<DannyBrown> f3lix: Ok can you tell me what filesystem to use then? Then what I need to do
<cfhowlett> DannyBrown do not click that link!
<DannyBrown> cfhowlett: I know lol
<DannyBrown> Just thought you guys might want to report him to the sys admin or something
<DannyBrown> f3lix: thanks
<Aaruni> whenever someone messages me links, it is so tempting to click on them, even when you know not to click them...
<Aaruni> DannyBrown, I think you can do it with !admin waskum
<DannyBrown> !admin waskum
<Aaruni> hmm
<Aaruni> I was mistaked
<Aaruni> *mistaken
<cfhowlett> !ops waskum
<f3lix> DannyBrown: Anything native to linux will do. EXT4 is probably your best bet. And to make sure noone can read your files but you, you could get away with "chmod 700" on the folders in the root of the drive.
<IdleOne> cfhowlett: ?
<f3lix> But this doesn't protect your files if you lose your drive, if that's what you're looking for
<cfhowlett> IdleOne per DannyBrown waksum is pm'ing sketchy links
<ubasrawr> f3lix - this is my pastebin for dhcpd.conf and for interfaces: http://pastebin.com/eS68WSnJ
<DannyBrown> f3lix: I am doing something for someone on a virtual machine. They are using windows and I wand to ensure that no one can copy or delete the vm from the flash drive
<f3lix> ubasrawr: Will have a look :)
<DannyBrown> f3lix: so do you think I could still use chmod 700 even though a windows user will be using the flashdrive?
<tsimpson> DannyBrown: there's nothing we can do as they aren't in here and are doing it in private, you could report it to freenode staff in #freenode instead
<DannyBrown> tsimpson: thanks
<f3lix> DannyBrown: You can't really do that. Especially since as you put it you need it to prevent windows users. Files are only protected by the OS that mounted the filesystem. You cannot protect files from deletion save for putting them on a read-only device (like a CD or DVD), sorry :/
<DannyBrown> f3lix: think there is a solution from the windows os?
<f3lix> Yes, within the OS you can protect the files with the ACL permissions in NTFS (FAT doesn't support this). It is your best bet.
<DannyBrown> f3lix: thanks
<f3lix> But still anyone with access to the drive can delete anything he or she wants if she has admin rights to the computer reading it
<f3lix> NP
<f3lix> ubasrawr: Looking now :)
<gamboo> Wow... I think I'm done with firefox. Is seamonkey actively maintained? And does it still look like it did 10 years ago?
<Speiros> HI everyone.  I just tried to run a sudo apt-get upgrade, and after getting most of the way through it, it says it is unable to lock the admin directory (var/lib/dpkg/), and asks if some other process is using it.  What could be causing this?
<DannyBrown> f3lix: yeah i figured as much.
<gamboo> Speiros, do you have synaptic open? :)
<cfhowlett> Speiros you've probably got automatic updates in the background
<Speiros> Ah, okay gamboo and cfhowlett.  Thanks.  I'll check.
<stemid> I know about import but are there any screenshot programs for ubuntu that allow the user to select an area of the screen with their mouse? or perhaps a window?
<Speiros> gamboo and cfhowlett Yes, that was the problem.  Thank you.
<cfhowlett> stemid of course.
<gamboo> happens to me all the time :)
<cfhowlett> stemid look in software center - my app is just named "screenshot"
<Speiros> lol, Well, thanks heaps.  Now to try to get this thing uploaded.
<Speiros> Chat soon.
<stemid> cfhowlett: thanks that search lead me to find that I already had gnome-screenshot installed. just what I wanted
<f3lix> ubasrawr: Sorry, I'm just getting out of the door, so I can't stay with you, but I have some notes I made for myself when setting up isc-dhcp if you want them?
<ActionParsnip> stemid: try shutter
<testnobody> What about showdown results?
<ubasrawr> f3lix -  yes please
<f3lix> ubasrawr: http://pastebin.com/QU33zW6h — this are my notes… One sec, and I'll add the ones I'm using on my server right now, which also does IPX, so it might be confusing...
<hansford> anyone here having problems with Fire Fox after the upgrade?  having problems with the address line..showing a color bar over the text and unable to see the text
<luist> any command line stuff to convert doc to pdf?
<f3lix> ubasrawr: Current config http://pastebin.com/zi0jpPUK — but AFAIR, I'm not using DHCP with this…
<ubasrawr> f3lix -  i'll ask in the ubuntu-server if someone can help me with it xD
<Tiensbakung> luist: antiword
<qnlinux> luist: You could use oowriter -pt pdf file.doc  if you have libre/openoffice installed
<luist> ok… thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> f3lix: no gateway defined?
<ActionParsnip> f3lix: on eth0
<Indy_> Hi, how do I monitor the startup applications?
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: monitor in what way?
<jiffe98> anyone seen an issue with 14.04 where you lose routing?  Default gateway is still there, can ping locally including the gateway but nothing outside, reboot fixes it, has happened twice now
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: sure its not DNS?
<Indy_> ActionParsnip: see what starts on boot, remove/add
<jiffe98> ActionParsnip: I can resolve fine
<ActionParsnip> jiffe98: when you get the issue can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Mantissa> The boot time on 14.04 is somewhat slow. My bootchart graph has high amounts of I/O waiting. Is it just my disk is too slow?
<Guest_xyz> hi
<qnlinux> Indy_: start with "service --status-all"
<qnlinux> Indy_: top
<jiffe98> ActionParsnip: no response
<ActionParsnip> Indy_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<Guest_xyz> kindly recommend a good plagiarism checking software (for linux).
<Indy_> qnlinux: but this way I can't add one
<Indy_> eg skype
<qnlinux> Indy_: What do you want to add?
<Indy_> I remember previous versions had a nice graphical menu
<Indy_> skype
<qnlinux> Indy_: You could put it in /etc/rc.local
<Indy_> qnlinux: why did they remove this GUI editor though?
<jiffe98> service networking stop fails also so I can't restart networking
<kostkon> Indy_, did you search for it in the dash
<jiffe98> ifdown and ifup seems to bring it back
<francomos1> test
<francomos1> ciao
<francomos1> !list
<ubottu> francomos1: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fission6> curious of what peoples backup strategies are for personal machines and making sure ~/ is restorable on a new machine at any moment
<francomos1> un canale per scaricare i file?
<kostkon> !it | francomos1
<ubottu> francomos1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francomos1> ok
<qnlinux> Very nice read: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<fission6> what are peoples backup strategiesin this channel
<Indy_> How can I minimize fullscreen wesnoth?
<Indy_> In windows it works with super+D
<k1l> !backup | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stormageddon> Is there a way I can send a screencap? I'm having trouble with boot-repair.
<k1l> Indy_: alt+enter
<fission6> look for persoanl approchaes and hardware recs
<Indy_> k1l: nope, didnt work
<k1l> Indy_: ctrl+super+arrow-down
<Indy_> k1l: nope :/
<Mantissa> The avg read speed for my drive with tahr is 23mb/s. It takes around two minutes to boot. Is that accurate?
<k1l> fission6: there is no "best". different people use different strategies. if you have a problem we can try to solve that here
<Indy_> Should I file a bug report for this?
<k1l> Indy_: which ubuntu, which desktop?
<Indy_> k1l: latest, fresh install, gnome, unity
<Mantissa> I'm looking at bootchart's chart and there's high amounts of I/O waiting
<k1l> fission6: some use rsync, some us deja dub, etc etc. but that is all mentioned in the links given by the bot
<Indy_> On Windows, I could minimize it, and start another instance by clicking on the launcher again, here, I only can press "super" to get sidebar (which leaves "fullscreen state" messed up until program restart) and clicking on launcher again doesnt get me a new wensoth instance
<fission6> k1| any hardware recs
<param_> hello folks, i broke something, sound not coming on speakers and earphones and when i run alsamixer, it dun show my speaker and headphones as well....... :(  how to fix this
<k1l> Indy_: ctrl+super+arrow-down minimizes windows on unity. maybe the game blocks that?
<Indy_>   k1l i dont know, but I know it shouldnt, as it reduced my usability
<Indy_> k1l: should i report against wesnoth upstream then?
<k1l> Indy_: did you try alt-tab? is this in wine or is this  a linux native?
<xangua> Indy_: to get another window of the same program hold Shift key and clic the icon
<Indy_> k1l: linux native
<kostkon> Indy_, gnome shell or unity?
<param_> my alsamxer only shows PCM and Master ........
<param_> my alsamixer only shows PCM and Master ........
<Indy_> k1l: alt-tab didnt work
<Indy_> xangua: ok that worked
<Indy_> kostkon: unity
<Indy_> xangua: but that only solved half my problem
<Indy_> i still cant "show desktop"
<xangua> control+windows+d
<Indy_> only get dash/sidebar? which messes up "fullscreen mode"
<Indy_> xangua: nothing
<kostkon> param_, what's your problem exactly.
<xangua> Indy_: then you modified something
<Indy_> xangua: nope, i didnt
<param_> i was trying to fix my speaker sound problem, now my headphone and speaker both not working
<param_> and when i run alsamixer command it shows only PCM & MASTER
<Indy_> so, again, maybe i should report a bug against wesnoth upstream?
<param_> earlier it was showing all headphones and speakers as well
<niko> /10/30
<kostkon> param_, and what have you tried so far.
<param_> i did something in blacklist
<param_> i dun remember what i did... now  tried with removing pulseaudio
<robotdevil> I accidentally used the move gui command in kde, instead of copy on a external ntfs, what is best program to recover. I would just copy back but it had to skip some files so I would like to see what it missed.
<kostkon> param_, you'll need to revert all those changes.
<ActionParsnip> param_: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*; sleep 10; pulseaudio -k
<kostkon> param_, try to find the page where you got the instructions from to modify that file and please don't remove pulse, only do what ActionParsnip posted
<junka> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 29.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 28361 kB, installed size 74674 kB
<Tiensbakung> param: try stay with pulseaudio or alsa. not both.
<qnlinux> robotdevil: Which dir did you move?
<junka> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:24.4.0+build1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 23055 kB, installed size 59443 kB
<MonkeyDust> brb
<param_> okay i removed pulse audio, now installing again
<junka> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2build2 (trusty), package size 1170 kB, installed size 3604 kB
<robotdevil> qnlinux: folders from the root (i guess) directory
<esde> anyone have a clue why nomachine would suddenly require user authorization to connect after a reboot, where it did not require it before. Also, the cfg file doesn't even have directives for authorization, and when I did add a directive VirtualDesktopAuthorization 0 but it had no effect after restarting nxserver.
<esde> i would try #NX, but it's nothing but crickets there
<ignu5> guys i have a problem with a usb stick that wont mount. although it shows up with lsusb
<robotdevil> qnlinux: lowest level on device. Is that what youre asking?
<luist> ubuntu 14.04 is SOOO SLOW on my vbox!!!!!!!! im getting depressed
<qnlinux> robotdevil: Ouch, are you logged in using root?  I suspect you are
<mr_johns1> move to lubuntu
<robotdevil> qnlinux: no
<param_> i did dis, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=112144   disabling
<frank__> Hey, all! I was wondering if ubuntu 14.04 is installable on a f2fs partition. If no, what version of ubuntu is planned to be installable on f2fs?
<param_> disabling HDMI output or changing to analog output
<qnlinux> robotdevil: Try copy the directories and files you moved back to where they belong.   If you weren't using root I suspect you only moved some files that you have writes to
<qnlinux> *write permission
<kostkon> param_, revert that change and come back
<param_> did dat
<param_> still no otput
<Tiensbakung> ignu5: does gparted recognize your usb correctly?
<kostkon> param_, log out and back in and then try to setup your sound again in your sound settings
<ignu5> Tiensbakung: didn't think of GParted! It shows dev/sdb as unallocated
<Tiensbakung> ignu5: there you go
<ignu5> Tiensbakung: thanx! :)
<ignu5> Tiensbakung:  Gparted also shows a warning: /dev/sdb:unrecognized disk label
<Tiensbakung> ignu5: try reformat it with gparted,
<krypto> Using ubuntu 12.04.4 ,after configuring network i am not able to restart network..its neglecting /etc/init.d/networking restart or service networking restart
<krypto> nothing happens after executing these commands
<Capprentice> What is the defult username/password for 3proxy ?
<Capprentice> I have tried using my root password and user as root. Did not worked ! I can not access localhost !
<ignu5> thanx Tiensbakung  it works like a charm now
<Tiensbakung> ignu5: no problem
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: how did you install 3proxy
<ActionParsnip> !info 3proxy
<ubottu> Package 3proxy does not exist in trusty
<krypto> any idea why its ignoring service networking restart
<param_> when i run pulseaudio: it gives error: pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-2.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> luist: use a lighter DE, or ditch DE and just use WM on it's own
<ActionParsnip> param_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<param_> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<kostkon> !find libpulsecommon-2.0.so
<ubottu> Package/file libpulsecommon-2.0.so does not exist in trusty
<kostkon> !find libpulsecommon-2.0.so precise
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: if you want a proxy, why not use Squid as it is supported here and has a massive user base
<ActionParsnip> !find libpulsecommon
<urielvigilant> i download a open source software, after extract i have 2 folders and 3 or 4 files, one of those is .JAR   , how to install this on my lubuntu 14.04 ?
<ubottu> Package/file libpulsecommon-2.0.so does not exist in precise
<ubottu> File libpulsecommon found in abi-compliance-checker, libpulse0, libpulse0-dbg
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: run the jar with /usr/bin/java
<param_> grep: libpulsecommon-2.0.so: No such file or directory grep: libpulsecommon: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> param_: sudo apt-get install libpulse0 libpulse0-dbg
<Tiensbakung> param: sudo apt-get install --reinstall, force a reinstall
<Capprentice> ActionParsnip, Im trying to proxify ftp through 3proxy. I dont think Squid supports that. I dont want a caching proxy.
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip it says its not marked as executable or is unsafe source ?
<ActionParsnip> Capprentice: 3proxy isnt supported here as its not an Ubuntu package
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: you can chmod +x the file
<param_> ActionParsnip: did that.. now pulseaudio is working
<param_> but sound not coming
<urielvigilant> AtionParsnip iam very newby, i dont have idea how to do that
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> param_: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip i used  ..  OpenJDK Java 7 run time  , to try open it
<param_> its uploading something
<param_> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8618fcb9866c0de1913e80372d53f09423976783
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip , i click right buton of the mouse then i choosed  OpenJDK Java 7 run time to open it . It says blocked usr/bin/java -jar
<urielvigilant> how to execut it on terminal emulator ?
<Dantix> hi, Iḿ running 12.04 within a Vmware VM. The issue is: doing ping to a administrative IP of my switch after a 10 replies start to lost packets and the way I´ve found to recover it is deleting the switch´s arp entry. Then start to work until passed a number of replies stops again.
<kostkon> urielvigilant, you need to make it executable first. right click, properties, permissions, then enable allow to executing file as program
<param_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8618fcb9866c0de1913e80372d53f09423976783
<ktk1> Anyone care to help me with display issues?
<Tiensbakung> param_: your sound card is correctly recognized, make sure it's not muted in sound settings
<Dantix> anyone have a clue of how to resolve my issue?
<Ca11um> How can I give a specific user access to /etc/inspircd ?
<param_> no its not muted
<param_> i checked it
<Tasab> how i can know my internet connection working properly thro' the terminal , tks
<Capprentice> Tasab, ping 8.8.8.8
<Capprentice> if you get replies then working okay !
<ktk1> I'll just put it out there.  Radeon Xpress 200...using open source radeon driver gets a signal frequency out of range.  Using fglrx driver frequency is ok.
<biaxs> http://xdcc_5
<tom__> i m new to this
<tom__> is there anyone who can tell me about this
<OerHeks> tom__, read the topic please
<justpie_work> Hey all, Is there anyway to force garbage collection in JS?
<param_> My system settings is opening again and again when i click on sound settings
<param_> ubuntu 12.04
<justpie_work> woops wrong chann!
<doomlord__> http://thetechjournal.com/tech-news/airplay-video-arrives-on-linux.xhtml  <<< can anyone confirm if that works, i've been unable to get totem to recognize anything
<mathias__> a
<ktk1> So, I guess my question, "How do I set monitor frequencies?"
<tom__> my system dock don't work
<Capprentice> tom__, Dock ? Cairo Dock ?
<kostkon> !details | tom__
<ubottu> tom__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bluezusb> Hi, USB Bluetooth dongles. Can give me link to one on Amazon eBay uk which just works with latest Ubuntu. I have wasted to much time with Cambridge Silicon Clones, and am not wasting anymore time trying to patch recompile kernels for buggy driver.
<tom__> yes cairo dock.
<param_> speaker not working on ubuntu 12.04, sound coming on earphones
<bluezusb> USB Bluetooth dongle Amazon or eBay  which just works with newest Ubuntu link pls?
<Capprentice> tom__, try running from terminal to see whats wrong: Terminal -> cairo-dock
<urielvigilant> kostkon i did what you said, and it didnt work, nothing happens when click right buton of the mouse then i choosed OpenJDK Java 7 run time to open it, after do what you said
<Capprentice> param_,open "gstreamer-properties" , in audio setup - choose "pulse audio or alsa for both input and output" !
<kostkon> urielvigilant, try from terminal with  java -jar filename
<urielvigilant> kostkon i must go to the directory where is the folder doesn it , and once there, what i should type ?
<urielvigilant> sudo java -jar filename ?
<kostkon> urielvigilant, or just type the full path,  e.g.  java -jar ~/Desktop/myfile.jar
<Capprentice> urielvigilant, java -jar /home/xxx/xxx/xxx.jar
<kostkon> urielvigilant, sudo is not needed
<urielvigilant> thank you
<urielvigilant> kostkon it says: no main manifest attribute, in startup.jar
<kostkon> urielvigilant, are you sure you are running the right .jar file
<kostkon> urielvigilant, how many jar file are there
<param_> my system setting opening again and again,,,  ubuntu 12.04
<tutak>  /join ubuntu-beginners-dev
<urielvigilant> kostkon i downloaded from here http://binhgiang.sourceforge.net/webextractor/download.htm
<tutak> Hello, why can't i join  "ubuntu-beginners-dev"?
<breaker313> Hi there. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 a few days ago with Unity, additionally with lubuntu and kde, and now I'm confronted with an error message: Desktopmanagement isn' active. (Desktoppverwaltung ist nicht aktiv)
<tutak> It says "Channel invite only"
<urielvigilant> kostkon can you try there for me please ?
<kostkon> urielvigilant, i'd rather not i'm afraid :(
<darkangel_> Hey i was just curious if one made a web site for an extra feature for Ubuntu would Ubuntu peep's Host it?
<urielvigilant> kostkon when i click on it JAr, it open another windoes asking for extract, i should do that ?
<kostkon> urielvigilant, no
<urielvigilant> humm
<miqui> question, if i have a 1gig physical max on an ubuntu VM, is it possible to create a swap file greater than 1gig ?
<kostkon> urielvigilant, if there are more than one jar files, try running each one of them
<urielvigilant> no , there is one only
<Munster> o/
<jhutchins> urielvigilant: There is a lot of bad java around the net.
<miqui> anybody?
<jhutchins> urielvigilant: THere should be documentation on teh sourceforge page for that project that explains how to use it.
<jhutchins> miqui: 1G physical max what?
<urielvigilant> i will try, maybe i will try the windows version and try to install it with playonlinux
<miqui> jhutchins:  1G physical RAM
<Tiensbakung> miqui: swap files are hard disks, not ram
<miqui> Tiensbakung:  i know.. that..
<miqui> Tiensbakung: if i have 1 gig of ram, i want to be able to use the dd command to create a 4 gig swap file
<miqui> tried that, and it seems it is not possible.
<bluezusb> USB Bluetooth Dongles help
<Tiensbakung> miqui: a dd command for creating swap file? what you exactly wanna do?
<miqui> Tiensbakung:  i want to create a huge swapfile in a VM with only 1gig ram...
<miqui> i need to know if it is  a problem with dd command or simply correct behavior...
<daftykins> miqui: of course you can set it larger... you'd ideally do that in the partition + install stage though, as swap would be a partition not a file
<OerHeks> miqui, you do that during install, or see this wiki > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jhutchins> miqui: Your swap file or partition can be as big as whatever physical (disk) storage you have.  You can even have multiple swap devices to use more than one disk.
<Tiensbakung> miqui: it has nothing to do with your ram size, dd if=/dev/zero to create a swap file in a file system, fdisk for creating a swap file as a partition
<jhutchins> miqui: The old recommendation was 2X your RAM, now ammended to not exceed about 4G swap unless you need suspend-to-ram, in which case at least 1X RAM.
<ktk1> At boot I get a signal frequency out of range message using open source drivers. The fglxr driver fixes it.  How can I specify the monitor freaks so I can use the open source driver?
<Tiensbakung> miqui: make sure you use a limit when using dd
<miqui> this command fails: dd if=/dev/zero of=/sawpfile  bs=4000MB count=1
<miqui> it fails on a VM with max 1gig ram
<jhutchins> miqui: Generally, you do not want to use swawp, especially on a server.  It's ok to have it as a buffer for emergencies, but if you use it much at all it will bog down the system horribly.
<jhutchins> miqui: That's why more than 4G is not recommended; managing more than that is impractical.
<miqui> jhutchins:  sure, i am aware of this best practice....
<Tiensbakung> miqui: not bs=4000MB, bs means how many bytes at a time, use small bs, (I normally use 4M), set the count right
<daftykins> miqui: but doing a file on the file system is still not right
<miqui> Tiensbakung: ok, can you give me a sample command to create a swap file of any size then?
<miqui> daftykins: sure i agree...but i might not have a choice...
<daftykins> miqui: what exactly is the scenario that you're limited with options?
<Tiensbakung> miqui: dd if=/dev/zero bs=4M count=?
<miqui> daftykins: scenario is that i need to pack many tools onto a tiny VM (1 gig RAM max) so a quick way might be to add large swap
<miqui> "just as a temp workaround"
<[gabriel]> ok guys I installed xfce and it changed my splash screen... how do I get it back?
<miqui> if i do not add swap i oom frequently..
<daftykins> miqui: persistent liveUSB isn't a viable alternative?
<miqui> daftykins: nope
<miqui> dealing with a tiny server on a company's public cloud
<daftykins> ah
<itsfortybelow> ubuntu doesn't seem to like it when i ping a host that doesn't have a reverse record
<daftykins> ok well, gl
<nighty-_> Hi
<jhutchins> miqui: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/ http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/create-a-linux-swap-file
<nighty-_> I upgraded 2 machines to 14.04 LTS (64bits) on with Intel GFX another one with GT620 NVIDIA
<nighty-_> the intel one is fine
<miqui> Tiensbakung: dd if=/dev/zero bs=4M count=?    count =1000 ?
<nighty-_> the nvidia one does not show the top and bottom gnome-panels ( using gnome-flashback )
<nighty-_> any idea how to fix this ?
<miqui> jhutchins: thanks...been there...
<nighty-_> I am using nvidia tested drivers
<daftykins> nighty-_: try a new user / guest session first to rule out a funky /home configuration
<Tiensbakung> miqui: it's binary, 1G = 1024 * 1M, but it isn't much difference, I normally also go with 1000, because the math is quicker;-)
<jhutchins> miqui: Both of those pages tell you how to determine the block count, so I really doubt you've "been there".
<nighty-_> trying now daftykins
<Tiensbakung> miqui: in your case, it's about count=250, because you use 4M at a time
<bigred15> How do I turn off the pop up off update manager?
<miqui> Tiensbakung: k, will give it a try... thanks.
<spede> cock
<nighty-_> daftykins, it seems to work albeit with funky fonts and settings for gnome
<Tiensbakung> miqui: try with small ones first to ensure everything's going right
<nighty-_> daftykins, so what gives then ?
<daftykins> nighty-_: so a guest got the panels up fine?
<nighty-_> daftykins, yes
<miqui> thanks all for your replies...
<daftykins> nighty-_: hrmm, do you have a ~/.xsession-errors file? that might not be quite the right name but try tab completion
<nighty-_> daftykins, ok let me look
<nighty-_> http://pastebin.com/8TFQ4buS
<nighty-_> daftykins,
<nighty-_> looks like bluetooth indicator is screwing up ?
<blizzard_> am on 11.10 and have a 13.04 cd. how do i install it without botting from bios.(my boot order does not show teh device, and my cmos password is locked)
<daftykins> nighty-_: hrmm i'm not experienced enough with desktop matters to know if any of that's too relevant.
<DexterF> installing 14.04 gets stuck (for hours now) at "bcmwl-kernel-source is being configured" expanding details says something about an hourly cron job
<DexterF> machine has only 700MB, should mention
<blizzard_> quick help please :)
<jhutchins> blizzard_: 12.04 is no longer supported.  The live CD should have an install option.
<blizzard_> which file should i run to trigger it?
<jhutchins> blizzard_: TYpo, 13.04 is not supported.
<blizzard_> well, i can mvoe to 13.04 and then do n online upgrade
<jhutchins> blizzard_: I'm not sure, it's supposed to be in the menu.
<Tiensbakung> DexterF: 700M, should consider a light weight distro
<blizzard_> i cant seem to find teh menu :)
<blizzard_> not sure which script i need to run!
<queuetip> i've got ubuntu running on a 64 bit architecture and i'm trying to run a software that says it supports 64 bit but i'm getting obvious errors of it trying to load 32 bit libraries, is there a way to download from the ubuntu repositories 32 bit versions of the same libraries?
<DexterF> Tiensbakung: xubuntu?
<daftykins> nighty-_: last idea, can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<daftykins> queuetip: packagename:i386
<queuetip> daftykins: awesome! thanks
<Tiensbakung> DexterF: sure
<daftykins> queuetip: you may want to read up a bit on multi-architecture use though so you don't get into a nasty situation :)
<blizzard_> any hints on what which file should run to overwrite the current os?
<DexterF> Tiensbakung: that's what's running :)
<DexterF> I killed a stuck modprobe. installer continues. fingers crossed...
<daftykins> blizzard_: why don't you know the password? is it not yours?
<queuetip> daftykins: yeah i can see that already based on this message: You are about to do something potentially harmful.
<queuetip> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<jhutchins> blizzard_: It seems obvious that there should be a command, but I can't find it.  You can install it with debootstrap.
<VlperX> hey guys, having trouble mounting my new 4TB
<jhutchins> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<VlperX> I've formated a single primary ex4 partition
<daftykins> queuetip: haha, you may want to hold off and read up then :)
<VlperX> the drive is sdd, sdd1 will not mount
<VlperX> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd
<blizzard_> jhutchins: wierd. google doesnt help me with the cmd either!
<queuetip> daftykins: i'm doing that now :) thanks
<blizzard_> jhutchins: wubi?
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Yeah, I find the exact question, but the answers are all to a different question.
<vladhaund> just upgraded to 14.04 trusty and my iBus seems to be upgraded too. I have a small menu bar that keeps on popping whenever I try to type in a text. I need to get rid of this, anyone can tell me how?
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Not supported and never very good, meant to install under windows on ntfs.
<blizzard_> sigh! i have the distro and cant install :(
<jhutchins> blizzard_: debootstrap.
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Is there no install option in the menu?
<blizzard_> jhutchins: which menu are you ref to?
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Oh, you're not actually running the live CD.
<blizzard_> i already am no 11.10
<vladhaund> blizzard_, are you trying to install an ubuntu distro for the first time?
<Bucky21659> Hi, I had a login sound set up to play, but ever since I upgraded from Trusty development to Trusty release canberra-gtk-play isn't working now, can anyone help me?
<blizzard_> vladhaund: am on 11.10. have a cd which has 13.04. i want to move to this and then onto 14.04.
<SCHAAP137> rofl
<jhutchins> vladhaund: He's trying to install it over an older version on a system that will only boot to the HD/existing install.
<Tiensbakung> vladhaund: there is an option to always hide the menu bar
<blizzard_> am nto sure which file to run in the cd to upgrade.
<jhutchins> vladhaund: He would like to run the installer from the live CD, but we don't know what the command is.
<blizzard_> boot order is not an option
<SCHAAP137> suddenly i was unable to login to my server, bad password, then i changed the pass through root @ webconsole, and it wined about my ecryptFS
<SCHAAP137> in the end, turned out my Windows keyboard was switched to UK
<SCHAAP137> :\
<VlperX> ok I think the issue is I used MBR to part it, I needed to use gdisk
<blizzard_> vladhaund: jhutchins is right. any hints?
<vladhaund> blizzard_, isn't there any option to upgrade your os from the 11.10 itself?
<blizzard_> i dont want to download a big pkg from the net for now. prefer quick upgrade or reinstall via cd and then doing an upgrade for 14.04.
<blizzard_> vladhaund: i dont mind a reinstall. data has been backedup.
<vladhaund> Tiensbakung, I did try to find the settings for it but no luck so far. so I was hoping someone could point me out
<jhutchins> vladhaund: chroot to the CD, starx, look at the menu.  You'll probably need to bind-mount /dev and /sys.
<vladhaund> blizzard_, then try having a gparted
<Tiensbakung> vladhaund: is python-ibus installed, it's not a hard dependency for newer ibus
<rvdv> blizzard_: your upgrade option will take several hours ... better download an ISO and make a 14.04 DVDD oor USB stick
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Actually, you probably need /proc as well.
<vladhaund> my iBus is working fine. I just need to toggle of the annoying popup menu
<blizzard_> i think i better download 14.04 and then hope it allworks!
<Tiensbakung> vladhaund: yes, python-ibus is for the configuring window, not ibus
<jhutchins> rvdv: He can't boot from anything except the HD.
<julio> hi
<blizzard_> rvdv: aye 66
<rvdv> jhutchins: that sux
<vladhaund> it is installed Tiensbakung
<Tiensbakung> vladhaund: don't remember the exact command, try with tab-completion, ibus-? to find the right command for firing up the configure window
<vladhaund> Tiensbakung, ok, I'll do that, thanks
<blizzard_> jhutchins: vladhaund  will gparted help in removing existing partitions and then loading froma  cd?
<vladhaund> you need to either make a usb boot of it or burn a cd boot and it will remove your partition. or you can manipulate your partition
<Castaneda> Greetings
<vladhaund> brb reboot
<aarobc> lol, now that I have steam working so well in ubuntu 14.04 I forget what OS I'm booted into
<Castaneda> I got a question... What is the first thing that encounters an incoming packet? the tcp wrappers or the firewall?
<Pici> Castaneda: thats probably a better question for ##networking than for #ubuntu
<Castaneda> ohh thanks and sorry
<jhutchins> blizzard_: You can run gparted from within your existing system, and you can run it from the chroot (it's on the live CD).  It's just a graphical partitioning utility.  You can use fdisk for that too.
<nighty-_> daftykins, ok got it
<jhutchins> blizzard_: There is a problem in that if anything goes wrong with the upgrade, you've effectively bricked your system.
<nighty-_> daftykins, it was somehow my .local that was screwed up
<nighty-_> works now
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Recovering/resetting/removing the BIOS password is probably worth some time & research.
<blizzard_> thanks jhutchins. downloading the 14.04 iso and hope it runs from a liveusb :)
<nighty-_> daftykins, thanks for the hint and directions , that helped :)
<blizzard_> jhutchins: assuming i have the iso downloaded can i run it directly from the current ubnutu rather than making a live cd/usb?
<VlperX> how do I change the sector size when creating a partition with gdisk?
<rodsmith> VlperX: You don't.
<jhutchins> blizzard_: You can mount an iso via loopback.
<Jordan_U> blizzard_: You can configure grub to loop boot the iso from your internal hard drive and load it into RAM at boot (so that the internal drive can then be unmounted).
<VlperX> rodsmith, well I need to. So what should I sue tod o it?
<jhutchins> blizzard_: Think about this though, you're going to delete the partition that the iso is on.  Recipie for disaster.
<VlperX> my drive must be 4096, but gdisk sets it to 512
<rodsmith> VIperX: You can't. It's set in firmware.
<sebsebseb> hi
<VlperX> well it won't let me mount it..
<Jordan_U> VlperX: How did you create the filesystem on sdd1?
<ac_slater> hey guys I just installed 1204 (I know, I should have gone with 1404, but this is a temp install) and my key layout is odd. I selected english, etc but '-' also presses ' , and '[' presses F6... sigh. Any clue?
<VlperX> Jordan_U, sudo mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdd1
<sebsebseb> ac_slater: I guess keyboard layout settings, what kind of keyboard you got?
<ac_slater> sebsebseb: regular ol' english keyboard on my dell laptop
<Jordan_U> VlperX: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdd1 && sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/".
<aarobc> Anyone else game on linux? I thought sanctum2 supported linux but it's not launching from steam
<sebsebseb> ac_slater: so pressing some keys does the wrong keys instead?
<ac_slater> I have the same laptop next to it with ubuntu and I've duplicated the keyboard settings and it's still odd
<ac_slater> sebsebseb: pressing some keys enters multiple keys
<ac_slater> sebsebseb: I never thought of it not being a software issues ...
<ac_slater> issue *
<sebsebseb> aarobc: sure loads of people game with Linux, well Humble Bundle ones etc :).   if you got Steam issues though, we probably can't help much here
<Jordan_U> aarobc: Try #ubuntu-steam .
<ac_slater> sebsebseb: but both quote and minus press quote AND minue
<ac_slater> minus *
<aarobc> Jordan_U: will try there thanks
<VlperX> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368471/
<sebsebseb> ac_slater: maybe you can change the keyboard layout a bit in the settings or something?  you said tempory install, but why not 14.04 curious
<majod> hi. my motherboard sound has this feature that when i plugin headphones to front panel, speakers automatically mute...but since i downgraded my VIDEO driver, now when i plugin the headphones, speakers keep playing...i mean...how does this even relate... ?
<Jordan_U> aarobc: You're welcome.
<ac_slater> sebsebseb: cause I couldnt get the ISO to boot via grub4dos ;)
<VlperX> Jordan_U, and /dev/sdd1       2.0T  199M  1.9T   1% /mnt
<VlperX> why only 2T?
<sebsebseb> ac_slater: what's grub4dos ?
<sebsebseb> oh just over 1800 in here, more than usaul
<Jordan_U> VlperX: Probably because sdd1 is only 2 TiB. Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l". Clearly though, you're not having any trouble mounting it.
<VlperX> nope it's not 2TB
<Jordan_U> VlperX: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<VlperX>  parted -l
<VlperX> oops
<VlperX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368489/
<Bluewolf> Anyone around here familiar with themes, Ubuntu 14.04. I downloaded a them but I want to change the colour of the top toolbar as is too dark against the dash?
<Tiensbakung> ac_slater: do you have a usb stick? then no need to fiddle with grub4dos
<VlperX> actually the mounting was another issue.. now why is this only showing as 2tb?
<Jordan_U> ac_slater: Booting any version of Ubuntu via grub2 is easy and reliable: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<ac_slater> Tiensbakung: I like booting ISOs via old ass grub... it's fun. But yea updating to grub2 might be better
<ac_slater> also my keyboard problem is hardware, not the layout... thanks all
<ac_slater>  /close
<ac_slater> oops ;)
<Rubas> Hi all
<deadly_> hi
<vertago1> Anyone know why cgroup-bin all the sudden depends on cgroup-lite in 14.04lts?
<androok> dpkg question - anyone know why when installing a package via `sudo dpkg -i myPackage.deb` it would create directories with a user account instead of root?
<CarlFK> androok: postgresql will create a postgres user, and then make that user own some stuff.  is that what you mean?
<TacoTacos> Hello, I just installed Chrbutu on my acer c710 chromebook. Everything is installed but I can't seem to get it to boot into linux.
<vertago1> androok I think a deb file is really just a tar so if the permissions arn't root when they are tarred intially then they won't be after extracting
<VlperX> can I have mv show the transfer speed?
<androok> CarlFK: no, unfortunately.
<majod> can someone help me debug why suddenly ubuntu decides that it will keep playing sound from my speakers even when headphones are plugged in?
<jhutchins> VlperX: rsync can.
<androok> vertago1: that's pretty much what I thought - the user in the deb isn't present on the system, so is it just randomly choosing a user?
<vertago1> androok it usually goes by uid
<VlperX> I see
<vertago1> so if they user doesn't exist it would just list a number for the uid
<Jordan_U> androok: a .deb package contains scripts which can do whatever they want, it's very bad form for them to modify "user accounts" (as opposed to the accounts of system users), but there is nothing stopping them (unless they're part of the official repositories, in which case such a package would never be allowed to be uploaded in the first place).
<jhutchins> androok: It uses the numerical ID, which may or may not match someone on your system.
<androok> vertago1: ah ok. so there's a chance that the UID they used for their user that's present is actually the same UID as the random user on my system
<vertago1> androok: yes
<androok> ok, awesome. that makes way more sense now.
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, my /etc folder is empty, I'm worried something weird is going on, any ideas?
<vertago1> 1000 is usually the start of users you create
<vertago1> anyone know a good irc for configuring cgroups?
<androok> kept seeing weird things happening with a specific user when I installed packages from IBM
<androok> their "spark" user must map to the same UID as one of my users.
<cactuswizard> weird, my Ubuntu claims that there's no newer version available although before restart it informed twice about 14.04
<jhutchins> androok: Yeah, some systems start user accounts at 500, some 1000.  Service accounts are supposed to be below that.
<vertago1> androok: if you did useradd -u 1050 spark it would make a user with the uid 1050
<cer> hi everybody!
<cer> I have a WD MyBook 3TB external disk. Gparted sees it appropriately as NTFS. I cannot mount it though!
<cer> Why?
<Jordan_U> androok: You'll have to ask the creator of the package (or read its postinst script). Again, they can do whatever they want, including things that would get their package removed from the archive if it were officially part of Debian/Ubuntu.
<androok> Thanks for reminding me about the UID "non-existent user" ownership thing.
<cer> It is a USB and I am using 13.10 at 64bit
<Jordan_U> cer: How are you trying to mount it and what happens when you do?
<androok> Jordan_U: Yeah, the package scripts should really have some better ownership management.
<cactuswizard> !ubottu upgrade
<cer> Jordan_U: I just connect the USB .... nothing happens. If I connect my 1TB, it shows in the devices and I just click on it and mount it.
<Jordan_U> cer: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "dmesg".
<PaRaD0xxR> all started after I found gapcmon to monitor my apc ups, was trying to configure that and then I can't even get apcstatus to return anything
<vertago1_> sorry my client is acting up
<cactuswizard> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ktk1> <- Looking for display driver help and hoping someone's got the magic
<cer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368649/
<cactuswizard> is there any way to upgrade Ubuntu without waiting if you have earlier pressed "remind me later" when notified?
<Jordan_U> cactuswizard: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | cactuswizard
<ubottu> cactuswizard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cer> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7368657/
<cactuswizard> Jordan_U: thanks
<cer> The first one s the output of dmesg, the second one is the output of partd -l
<cer> Jordan_U: everything seems to be in order
<Jordan_U> cer: Except that parted doesn't see any filesystem there.
<cer> Jordan_U: oh flick ....
<Jordan_U> cer: Please pastebint the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/".
<cer> Jordan_U: it is strange though .... W7 sees filesystem and files
<cer> Jordan_U: wait, brb
<ktk1> Running old hw. radeon xpress 200; using open source driver (radeon) I get a signal frequency out of range.  Previously switched to fglrx driver, which fixed it.  Can't seem to get the radeon driver to work and really don't know where to start.  Seen the issue all over the net, but no fixes seem to work for me.  Any help?
<PaRaD0xxR> o wait, etc is fine, nvm
<majod> can someone help me debug why suddenly ubuntu decides that it will keep playing sound from my speakers even when headphones are plugged in?
<Jordan_U> PaRaD0xxR: What made you originally think it was empty?
<PaRaD0xxR> well...I had just installed gapcmon...
<PaRaD0xxR> and it's not loading...read some website somewhere...and I went to check apcupsd.conf...and its empty
<PaRaD0xxR> which is supposed to be...in /etc...maybe not the right /etc tho, noob here
<PaRaD0xxR> which, I suppose, is my real question now...sudo apcstatus returns nothing
<PaRaD0xxR> the apc still seems to work normally, unplugged it, and everything stayed on...but I have no way to check it
<PaRaD0xxR> not sure what is going on
<TacoTacos> If I use a script to install 13.04 will it just overwrite 12.04?
<reisio> TacoTacos: "a script" is pretty vague
<reisio> "a script" can do almost anything
<TacoTacos> curl -L -O http://goo.gl/s9ryd; sudo bash s9ryd
<domovoi> how do i install 	libpng12.so.0 and 	libcurl.so.4  on 14.04
<PaRaD0xxR> Jordan_U, any idea how to fix my apc config then? :)
<kostkon> !find libpng12.so.0
<reisio> TacoTacos: my guess is that assumes an empty disk
<ubottu> File libpng12.so.0 found in libpng12-0
<reisio> TacoTacos: you can see where it partitions and formats as if there is nothing of worth on a disk
<jhutchins> TacoTacos: Why are you installing 13.04 anyway, I thought that was EOL.
<kostkon> domovoi, sudo apt-get install libpng12-0 libcurl3
<jhutchins> TacoTacos: Why not just a normal install or an upgrade?
<domovoi> thanks
<TacoTacos> Jhutchins because it is for a chromebook
<JOY_> guys .... i m having a problem with my datacard ..
<JOY_> i m using 13.04 ... n i use iball 3g stick ...
<JOY_> while runnig  the dialup bash file it is showing such kind of error
<JOY_> "...............................start dial up...............................
<JOY_> /bin/ls: cannot access /dev/ttyUSB*: No such file or directory
<JOY_> Please check the datacard is plugged in and the cdrom has been ejected!
<jhutchins> TacoTacos: That must imply something I don't understand.
<s2013> how do i switch from one work space to another quickly
<reisio> s2013: historically, CTRL+ALT+left/right arrow
<reisio> no doubt configurable still
<s2013> k let me try
<s2013> that works
<s2013> that works great
<s2013> i wonder if anything quicker
<reisio> quicker?
<Tiensbakung> s2013, make two aliases if you frequently switch between two workspaces
<s2013> how would i do that Tiensbakung
<reisio> you could try moving the mouse to the side of the screen and turning the mousewheel
<jcvfen> http://cl.ly/image/0j2N2k0D3n2k/IMG_3170.JPG
<s2013> quicker int he sense that i need to move my hand down instead of being on the touch typing position
<jcvfen> http://cl.ly/image/0u0e2h1D3p1Y/IMG_3171.JPG
<s2013> basically i dont wanna take my hands off the home positiot
<s2013> position
<reisio> oh, then reconfigure the shortcut
<reisio> or use a different window manager, like wmii
<s2013> let me check
<s2013> how do i reconfigure shortcut
<Tiensbakung> s2013, alias cw1="cd ~/Workspace1", likewise for workspace2, put them in .bashrc, launch a new terminal, and you are good to go
<s2013> gotcha
<s2013> k thanks
<JOY_> help guys !
<hotaronohanako> ?
<reisio> JOY_: k
<jhutchins> JOY_: Wha tis an iball 3g stick?
<jhutchins> JOY_: Do you have documentation from the people who supplied to software?
<jhutchins> JOY_: This only works if you respond.
 * jhutchins goes for coffee.
<cer> Jordan_U: I have gone back to W7, created a folder on the disk, and now ubuntu sees the disk
<cer> Jordan_U: but the output of parted -l still doe snot show any filesystem
<cer> Jordan_U: if I look at the output of the mount command I see: /dev/sdb1 on /media/cer/My Book type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<cer> Jordan_U: what do you think?
<Jordan_U> cer: Since you never gave the output of the mount command when it wasn't working, I can't really say what the provious state of things was. Please pastebin the current output of "sudo parted -l".
<Jordan_U> s/provious/previous/
<cer> Jordan_U: absolutely teh same as before.
<Jordan_U> cer: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<cer> Jordan_U: nothing happening
<cer> Jordan_U: /dev/sdb1: LABEL="My Book" UUID="54D8D96AD8D94ABE" TYPE="ntfs"
<cer> Jordan_U: re issued the command
<aeLiXihr> b'jour i don't seem to be able to login anymore this is my account http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=1188991 You have requested a new password for the Ubuntu One using the following email address:  xxx  This email address is however not associated with any Ubuntu One accounts.
<aeLiXihr> any ideas?
<aeLiXihr> thanks!
<swordsmanz> sexual attraction to swiss cheese, perversion or legitimate orientation ... discuss
<cer> by the way, what is the official application for synchornising two directories in ubuntu?
<Tiensbakung> cer: rsync
<swordsmanz> ^
<cer> Tiensbakung: sorry, using GUI, it is for my wife
<Jordan_U> swordsmanz: No. Please stay on topic and appropriate for this channel.
<cer> Tiensbakung: unison does not seem to be in the offical repository
<Tiensbakung> cer: there should be some gui wrapper for rsync
<swordsmanz> personally I'm not a cheese lover in that way tho camembert is tasty
<t4nk891> hi all
<t4nk891> please, help me with this question: is there a way to boot the official LiveCD of 14.04amd64 in alternative mode?
<ktk1> <- wondering if messeges are showing up to others
<Michael87> so I finished reinstalling ubuntu 14.04 on an old latitude d510 and after all the updates its running perfectly considering how dated the hardware is. I checked the cpu and it seemed to take the same amount as xubuntu but I could be wrong. however I transfered some of my favorite themes from my main laptop to it and traid a custom theme. The cpu spiked from 8% to 15% or more. is a custom theme bad on the cpu 0_o. This is for a family me
<Michael87> mber and I doubt they want to stick with orange theme the whole time they have this computer
<cer> Tiensbakung: I thought that we had a default synchroniser
<Jordan_U> t4nk891: There is no such thing as "aternative mode". There used to be "Aternate CDs" that used debian installer instead of a LiveCD environment, those have been discontinued. If you want to use d-i you can use the minimal install images.
<YuLin> Hi there!
<YuLin> Could anyone help me with IPSec and iptables?
<sebsebseb> Michael87: is a custom theme bad
<t4nk891> Jordan_U: ty. Any link?
<sebsebseb> Michael87: hmm maybe a bit, what kind of theme?
<jadz> Hey guys, bit of a weird one - Bios detects new drive (2TB) however trying to install via USB does not seem to detect this new drive. sudo fdisk -l shows only the USB drive (with fdisk doesn't support GPT errors but thats related to the USB drive image). Any ideas?
<JOY_> which kind of documentation u r talking about >?
<JOY_> jhutchins?
<Jordan_U> !minimal | t4nk891
<ubottu> t4nk891: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Michael87> sebsebseb, gtk3 themes. rainy day blues is the one I tested
<Jordan_U> t4nk891: Why do you want to use debian-installer?
<sebsebseb> Michael87: is this for Unity or GTK 3 ?
<Michael87> sebsebseb, I assumed they both use gtk3
<t4nk891> Jordan_U: miniISO will be fine. Awesome for providing me the link! really ty! ;)
<Tiensbakung> cer: Sorry, have no clue, I always use rsync. Maybe check out DejaDup, it's a very simple tool for backup
<cer> Tiensbakung: found grsync
<cer> Tiensbakung: grsync seems to have it all, I normally use in from command line, but my wife is not yet there!
<t4nk891> Jordan_U: I'll use it fro installing a minimal ubuntu desktop version
<t4nk891> *for
<sebsebseb> Michael87: I am considering maybe putting Ubuntu  14.04 on my Mum's old lap top,  since it being longer support fvie years,  instead of what's left of the 18  months for the one I was thinking.  If so I would just keep the theme on default,  but probably won't be much difference realy with a change of theme, when it comes to performance,  it's eye  candy
<Meris> I want to do a clean install of 14.04 (currently on 12.04 64 Bit) . My /home drive is encrypted and I can access it on my current system. Is there a way to make a clean install and still use the same encrypted /home drive?
<darkseid> Greetings folks..
<Tiensbakung> cer: yeah, I undertand;-)
<Meris> I do not have enough space on another volume to copy the encrypted data to.
<sebsebseb> Michael87: personally I would stick with the defalt theme, of whatever  distro I put on for such a person :)
<cer> Tiensbakung: she has started using it though, but not really for a full synchronisation of 360GB of files
<macscam1> when downloading a file in Firefox I am being told that I need to write-enable /tmp
<darkseid> I would like to install lightdm on kubuntu. Is it possible without install whole ubuntu-desktop?
<Michael87> sebsebseb, I'm a sucker for eye candy. I tried to revert to xubuntu or lubuntu on this old thing. Surprisingly it didn't make a huge difference from the new lts. I love unity so this is a huge plus. she can have hotcorners and window snapping.
<sebsebseb> darkseid: yep  sudo apt-get install lightdm or something like that
<sebsebseb> Michael87: well Unity is thighed to Ubuntu so stuck using Ubuntu for that really.  I don't think themeing it will make much difference when it comes to performance though
<xangua> darkseid: doesn't kununtu
<darkseid> sebsebseb: It says that is already version. I'll run: dpkg-reconfigure kdm -- and see if is available.....
<darkseid> I got an error also: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<xangua> Doesn't kubuntu 14.04 already used lightdm by default? darkseid
<OerHeks> xangua +1
<t4nk891> Jordan_U: too bad... Mini ISO won't boot in UEFI environment and my PC doesn't provide BIOS compatible mode... Damn: I'll use the 14.04amd64 standard Desktop version
<Michael87> sebsebseb, oddly on this old thing animations seems slightly more fluid. maybe the themes wheren't designed for 14.04 os. It doesn't effect the speed on my main laptop. mine is an inspiron e1505 dual core system
<darkseid> xangua: For me is kdm.. Lightdm is ubuntu's, right?
<Meris> I want to do a clean install of 14.04 (I'm currently on 12.04 64 Bit) . My /home drive is encrypted and I can access it on my current system. Is there a way to make a clean install and still use the same encrypted /home drive? I do not have enough space on another volume to copy the encrypted data to.
<sebsebseb> Michael87: I haven't really used Unity  much to be honest for quite some time,  since other distro's and GNOME Shell,  but yeah assuming it's like GNOME Shell in that kind of way I would have thought anything animated could slow down a bit
<xangua> What release are you using? Are you sure? And yes you can install any dm you want
<xangua> darkseid:
<darkseid> xangua: I'm running Kubuntu 14.04..
<theborger> hey ? can someoen tell me how to get GDM to not startup at boot up?
<theborger> i need to remove nvidia drivers, but i am in ESXI, cant get to Alt+f1
<theborger> to log in
<zzunderscore> I am trying to find a download location for an Ubuntu "Alternate CD" that has a command line only install option. The "minimal" ISO isn't an option and the regular ISOs don't appear to have a CLI-only install option..
<zzunderscore> The documentation references these "Alternate CD"s many times, but they are very difficult to find
<Meris> zzunderscore, try the server version
<zzunderscore> k
<zzunderscore> ty\
<Meris> np^
<reisio> theborger: chvt
<darkseid> I would like to use the beautiful ubuntu's login screen on Kubuntu.... Thinking 'bout install ubuntu desktop, make nauseated.... Will make a mess.
<Michael87> sebsebseb, I actually tried the new gnome shell last not before going back to unity. the gnome shell actually is promising and kinda cool. But again it didn't give me a boost in speed over unity. But looking at it I feel that it should have. Maybe the gnome desktop has a few kinks to work out I don't know. But it reminded me of the android os. If anything it made me thing that this is what they should use to port android apps over or he
<Michael87> ll android and ubuntu need to start working together already lol
<xangua> darkseid: what is stopping you then
<cer> what is the best filesystem for storing 10000 of small files (4Mb to 40MB)?
<theborger> reisio: no idea wtf that menas man
<reisio> theborger: it's a command, run it
<darkseid> all right...
<sebsebseb> Michael87: well GNOME Shell is also 3.10  rather than the latest 3.12 in Ubuntu GNOME
<darkseid> all right....
<reisio> theborger: chvt 2
<cer> ext4, NTFS, HFS+? best also = stable .... so btrfs probably does not apply!
<reisio> hfs+, heh
<Michael87> sebsebseb, I think ubuntu gnome 14.04 comes with 3.12 on its iso. But I'm just assuming
<sebsebseb> Michael87: no no it comes with GNOME 3.10, but there's a ppa for those that really want the latest stable 3.12 vesion
<ktk1> Is this messege visible to anyone, or is it invisible?
<sebsebseb> ktk1: nope your invisible :d
<Meris> Does anyone know how to revert an encrypted drive on 12.04 to a normal one without moving the data? (no space left to that)
<sebsebseb> ktk1: yes we see yhou
<ktk1> hehe Thanks.  That's what I was shooting for
<Michael87> sebsebseb, ah. I see. That might explain a few things. But still  for now I think unity is the way to go. especially for non linux users. I would try zorin but they take forever after the next ubuntu is released. Zorin looks like they are still using 13.10
<oldwzd> Meris: best way would be to get a external drive and copy all data, then start all over..
<sebsebseb> Michael87: getting off topic a bit now, but curious to know why you think Unity is way to go etc.  pm me ),   or someone may be like that's not support anyhmore
<Meris> oldwzd, that's why I appended the phrase: I don't have enough space on any available drive external or internal to move all the present data.
<mustafa> GR
<sebsebseb> Michael87: I do hoever from waht I have seen, that Unity has probably this added user friendly really for new users etc,  than GNOME Shell, by default I mean and such yeah
<sebsebseb> think that
<DannyBrown> How do I create swap space?
<sebsebseb> DannyBrown: gparted I guess
<Meris> DannyBrown, makeswp
<sebsebseb> your already insatlled?
<Jordan_U> Meris: There is no practical way to unencrypt and entire partition without another partition to copy the data to.
<DannyBrown> Meris: thanks
<ktk1> I'm trying to figure how to fix signal frequency out of range when I'm using the radeon driver. The fglrx driver doesn't give me that error messege
<Mantissa> I'm trying to hc
<oldwzd> Meris: as far i know, you will not be able to reverse an enryption without proper extra data space. thus you will need another drive. or depending on the nature of the data you want to save. you could use a online storage solution.
<Mantissa> I'm trying to change the color of an inactive window bar (that has close minimise etc buttons). Where in a theme is such specified?
<Meris> Jordan_U, oldwzd  hmm, that *is* a pity. That should probably be in the disclaimer when presenting the option to encrypt your drive ;-) Well, it seems I'm in the market for yet another external drive then..
<Meris> Jordan_U, oldwzd , thx for the info :-)
<jadz> Hey guys, bit of a weird one - Bios detects new drive (2TB) however trying to install via USB does not seem to detect this new drive. sudo fdisk -l shows only the USB drive (with fdisk doesn't support GPT errors but thats related to the USB drive image). Any ideas?
<linuxuz3r> how is the new catalyst drivers? on linux
<linuxuz3r> is it stable?
<OerHeks> ubuntu driver tool provides only stable drivers, so yes.
<OerHeks> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.8-1build1 (trusty), package size 184 kB, installed size 771 kB
<computer_> hiii
<Guest6499> Hello
<jiffe98> one of my 14.04 machines dropped network again
<jiffe98> no one else has noticed this problem?
<Guest6499> It happened to me once, right after upgrading from 13.10. Hasn't happened since then though.
<computer_> how are u???
<jiffe98> its happened to me 3 times in the last week
<JOY_> just fine ... as well ... wt abt u computer ?!
<jiffe98> twice today
<jiffe98> ifdown and ifup brings it back
<Guest6499> Wow... What are your machine specs?
<jiffe98> this is a virtual machine
<Guest6499> Oh alright then. I'm not sure I can help you, as I have no experience with virtual machines
<computer_> i am new to this chat
<reisio> computer_: hi :)
<computer_> hi
<jiffe98> we've been running this way since 2008 and 8.04 without this kind of trouble
<JOY_> den u gona ...freaking enjoy it computer !
<mohab> hi all
<Meris> hi mohab, how can we help you
<mohab> This is the first time I use chat
<mohab> Can you explain to me about this program
<reisio> mohab: chat program, type, speak, end
<ktk1> So, how do I fix the signal frequency out of range thing?  Fixed it before using fglrx driver and setting resolution in grub.  Using open source radeon driver now, and I'm back to dealing with signal frequency.  With the open source driver I have to boot with a different monitor, then switch back to the monitor I use normally.
<jiffe98> are there any resources that could be used up that might cause routing to stop working?
<Tiensbakung> mohab: just type in your question, anyone know the answer will try to help you
<mohab> how can i speak to many People
<theborger> so nvidia is fixed
<theborger> and got vmware tools install
<mohab> ok
<jiffe98> mohab: ad in the paper?
<theborger> but resolution is shit. max is 1176x885
<Tiensbakung> mohab: simple typing, everyone can see you, reference people's names will cause their attention
<mohab> ok
<Meris> I'm about to setup a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04 on an SSD and I want to keep the amount of writes to a minimum. swap and /var will be setup on a proper HDD because there are many writes to these partitions. Are there any other default mountpoints I want to keep off the SSD?
<mohab> This is good I liked this program
<reisio> Meris: realistically you will want to replace your ssd before it will die from writes
<reisio> not worth worrying about
<zykotick9> reisio: i strongly agree.
<reisio> also if you can afford an ssd, you probably won't be swapping that much
<reisio> 'cause you'll have plenty of ram
<mohab> I Write Is Everybody sees what I write؟؟؟
<Meris> reisio, true, I have 8GB of RAM
<reisio> and that is said in a world where 2-4GB is _not_ "plenty", but commonplace
<Passwd> how-do-i-install-development-tools
<Passwd> ubuntu 12.10
<reisio> zykotick9: you're so agreeable :)
<mohab> I want to ask a question
<Meris> Then ask it
<Passwd> how-do-i-install-development-tools ?
<clzielin> i know this sounds like dumb question, is the latest ubuntu release ( TrustyTahr )?
<clzielin> or something else.  .. new user here
<clzielin> trying to install ATI/AMD drivers following this link -- http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<tpw_rules> is is possible to encrypt a pre-existing partition in place using any linux solution (truecrypt, luks, etc)?
<mohab> I am working on Ubuntu 12.4 when I enter into c  Receive an error message              mount -t ntfs-3g -o remove_hiberfile /dev/sda1 /media/5A34C62634C6054B
<reisio> tpw_rules: don't cross post
<clzielin> but having issues with trying to Create .deb packages
<Meris> clzielin, the latest Ubuntu release is called Trusty Tahr (released on the 17th of april ) , but there is another release in development.
<ktk1> Tschüß
<TacoTacos> Just finished install ubuntu and my trackpad went to crap
<Tiensbakung> Meris: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives has a good article about using SSD
<Walker_> hi all
<jhutchins> mohab: It's important what the error message actually says.
<Walker_> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 server and after installing, the server is stuck while booting
<mohab> I do I solve this problem to enter termenal
<JOY_> hi Walker !
<JOY_> Walker_
<Walker_> its stuck at "Adding 8107004k swap on /dev/sda3. Priority:-1 extents:1 across: 8107004k SSFS
<jhutchins> Walker_: At what point?
<Walker_> i have to say, this is my first EVER (!) ubuntu server install :D
<reisio> Walker_: hit CTRL+c
<Meris> Tiensbakung, thanks for the link!
<JOY_> to enter bios terminal mohab: you should click ctrl + alt + f2
<clzielin> is there an installation guide currently available for TrustyTahr like this one --  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide
<Passwd> hey my sourclist failed
<clzielin> trying to install ATI/AMD drivers
<mohab> its says Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<mohab> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Operation not permitted
<mohab> The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows
<mohab> properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option, or
<mohab> mount the volume read-write with the 'remove_hiberfile' mount option.
<mohab> For example type on the command line:
<unopaste> mohab you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Walker_> nothing happens at CTRL+C
<reisio> Walker_: ALT+F2?
<Passwd> help me pls http://paste.debian.net/96665/
<Walker_> reisio: nothing happens
<Passwd> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eglibc/libc6-dev_2.15-0ubuntu20.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<reisio> Walker_: reboot?
<cer> apologies but how stable is ubuntu's btrfs?
<Walker_> reisio: then its stuck at the same positopmn
<cer> I am running 13.10 64 bit, up to date
<reisio> cer: about as stable as anybody's btrfs
<tom__> synaptic storage manager header missing
<Tiensbakung> Meris, also try iotop -oPa, to see what process is doing a lot of I/O
<mohab> I can solve this problem and access to c
<Walker_> other ideas?
<mohab> But all I want a solution to this problem will not arise and radically
<cer> reisio: well, not sure really, since btrfs-progs cannot be found ....
<Meris> Tiensbakung, I will. Ah, so many useful articles on the ArchLinux wiki, I am tempted to try out Arch to see what that community is like...
<Passwd> http://paste.debian.net/96665/
<TacoTacos> arch is pretty awesome
<TacoTacos> but they are kinda assholes sometimes
<Walker_> i can strat in recovery mode
<reisio> Walker_: boot your live OS and redo swap or something
<Meris> TacoTacos, I'm running a helpdesk, so I can manage most of them ;-)
<Tiensbakung> mohab: sounds like you have your windows OS hibernated rather than powered off, try commonly power off your windows
<reisio> cer: if using btrfs were a good idea for you, I promise you'd be able to find it :)
<yeats> Passwd: do 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<JOY_> these media codecs installation is making me frustating !!!
<cer> reisio: fair enough, that is a good indication I guess
<mohab> yap
<TacoTacos> Meris one time I asked and question and I was running ArchBang but not Archlinux. They told me to leave
<TacoTacos> The only difference between arch bang and arch linux is the WM
<cer> reisio: thanks a lot!
<Meris> TacoTacos, whoa! talk about strict, but I think we'd better discuss this on #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<mohab> Thanks  alot
<Tiensbakung> Meris, you should. I actually have two laptops, one is running debian now, one is runing arch, you will learn a lot using arch
<reisio> :)
<Meris> Tiensbakung, I will, though I dread the depency hells of old...
<Meris> Tiensbakung, I will, though I dread the dependency hells of old... (Oops, typo there)
<mohab> Another thing I liked how the program so that I can send a message to warn a particular person, such as what do you do
<mohab> ??
<Meris> mohab, those are called IRC scripts. They are used by the operators of this channel to keep things manageable. But this channel's main topic is ubuntu support, not a howto on IRC servers.
<jhutchins> mohab: The error message contains instructions to solve the problem, simply follow them or shut Windows down properly.
<TacoTacos> Is it a pain to adjust a trackpad on a chromebook?
<mohab> @jhutchins thank you
<reisio> TacoTacos: compared to what?
<reisio> certainly not compared to getting another OS onto a chromebook :p
<TacoTacos> I dunno in general. Not sure what I need to do to get the trackpad not to work like crap
<reisio> define 'like crap'
<TacoTacos> It stops sensing my finger
<TacoTacos> There is a fix for the c710 but the the zip is gone too fix it
<mohab> Meris
<Meris> mohab, yes?
<mohab> Do you received alert
<ninaneufeld> anyone knows how to activate SD card reader in Thinkpad
<jhutchins> TacoTacos: If it was a zip it probably wasn't for linux.
<jhutchins> !chromebook
<jhutchins> Stupid bot...
<mohab> How do I send an alert to someone that my question
<mohab> Like you submit to me  mohab, yes?
<Meris> mohab, just prefix your question with the nickname of the one you are trying to reach, just as you did with me and as I am doing right now with your name
<jhutchins> mohab: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<JOY_> any body tell me the name of the codecs to install in 13.04 to play mp3s
<reisio> JOY_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<mohab> Meris>>>> Thanks you
<Meris> mohab, you should thanbk jhutchins as well, he/ she gave you a very useful link to read a bit about IRC
<larrypg> JOY_, or apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mohab> yap
<ccmolik_> so is it unsupported to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 directly?
<Pessimist> ccmolik_, iirc it will be once 14.04.1 will be released
<Meris> Pessimist, any roadmap for that release?
<mohab> I'm English so my English is bad will train myself so I understand what you are talking ...
<mohab> You will also read the book so I can correctly
<Pessimist> Meris, I think .1 will be released once 14.10 is released
<darkseid> I got an error also: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Lachezar> Hey people. I want to upgrade to 14.04, but there are some packages the manager wants to remove, and I do not want it to!
<darkseid> How can i fix it?
<Lachezar> Those packages are manually installed, and no longer in any repo.
<darkseid> Remove lists file?
<mohab> Thank you all good luck
<Meris> Pessimist, thx for the note.
<Pessimist> Meris, .2 when 15.04, .3 when 15.10 and so on
<krabador> hi, what's the command line name for "user accounts" setting folder?
<Meris> Pessimist, would that also mean that if there is a bug preventing me to install Ubuntu 14.04.0 onto my computer that I should try a nightly instead if that bug has been marked fixed?
<darkseid> Guys, I need some help. My system is fresh and is just hanging..
<darkseid> The wi-fi media button isn't working.. Is disabled.
<Guest74494> i can't download software from the software center, pliz help
<Tiensbakung> Krabador: what you really want?
<Meris> darkseid, OK, Wifi won't work, is there anything right now that does work?
<krabador> Tiensbakung, i need to launch user accounts, in settings, from terminal
<harley> hi
<harley> i am new here
<Meris> krabador, there are better command line tools for user management, what is your end goal?
<Guest74494> hii, i can't download software from software center
<darkseid> Meris, Is just the button and: --- Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/yorba/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Guest74494> pliz help
<willyg_cos> Meris: I looked into the do-release-upgrade option for 12.04 to 14.04 a couple of days ago.  Somewhere on the Ubuntu website it said "Once 14.04.1 is released", and they expected that will be late July 2014...
<krabador> Meris, that folder, with my a10 5700 amd, and 8 gb ram, wants 10 minutes to opens
<Tiensbakung> Guest74494: How exactly?
<Tiensbakung> krabador: try launch ubuntu control center, then user accounts, maybe
<Guest74494> Tiens: no install tab available for all software. only source tab
<Meris> willyg_cos, hmm, that is a nice estimate. Guess I'll be going for a new install instead. My present system is a bit out of whack, so it will definitely benefit from a fresh install.
<JOY_> larrypg : ya dat i hv done but still it is not playing the mp3s and videos !
<krabador> Tiensbakung, ok  i try
<JOY_> larrypg
<hiig_> hey, is anyone able to help me set up raid1? ive got a computer here on the installation screen, but i cant find anything regarding raid. im on lubuntu, but that channel is dead. hoping someone here might be able to help
<Tiensbakung> socket: how is your /etc/apt/source.list?
<reisio> hiig_: doesn't sound like raid is anything you'd want
<hiig_> reisio: why?
<reisio> hiig_: doesn't sound like you know what it's for (a lot of people don't)
<reisio> it's not a backup system, if that's what you've been thinking
<hiig_> redundancy for a cctv server is what im using it for
<xum> it kind of is like backup though
<reisio> raid is not about data redundancy
<reisio> it's about access redundancy
<reisio> ...but not with two disks :p
<reisio> with two disks it's about employment redundancy, 'cause you'll get fired when things explode :p
<hiig_> well whatever the case is, i need to set something up that would allow a computer to continue if one hard disk fails, and not lose any data in the process
<reisio> hiig_: you need a lot more disks, then
<hiig_> yeah, see, im not made of money, unfortunately
<reisio> then you don't want raid
<hiig_> whats the alternative?
<reisio> try a good old fashioned mirroring backup
<reisio> like lsyncd
<hiig_> that a terminal command?
<reisio> it's probably daemonized
<reisio> uses rsync
<socket> tiens: ubuntu13.10 studio_saucy salamander_Release i386
<Meris> Good night everyone, I'm going to sleep now. Tiensbakung, Pessimist, oldwzd, Jordan_U reisio : Thanks for all the hints,
<Tiensbakung> Meris: Good night.
<oldwzd> Meris: nn
<Tiensbakung> socket, http://askubuntu.com/questions/36484/how-do-i-add-a-software-source
<cer> hi everybody again .... so I have finally been able to format the external 3TB disk to ext4 .... now, I would like to mount it so that anyuser can use it .... but I do not seem to be able to do that!
<socket> Tiens: thanks, i'll try
<Tiensbakung> socket, check the "Ubuntu Software" tab, to see if all sources are ticked
<wheatthin> cer, you must add an entry in /etc/fstab with the default users read write permissions
<wheatthin> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cer> wheatthin: it seems to be correct
<wheatthin> ok.. then make the drive read and writable to the users group, or a specific users group
<wheatthin> of your choice in the terminal
<cer> wheatthin: mmmm .... I need really anyone to be able to mount it, on any laptop
<cer> brb
<wheatthin> cer, right, so anyone in the "users" group should have access.
<cer> wheatthin: I do not seem to be able tsort it out ....
<cer> wheatthin: the disk is always mounted as root
<cer> wheatthin: it is formatted as ext4
<darkseid> How to reset my hp's bios to default from ubuntu?
<mgolisch> cer: how did you mount it? also what do you mean by mounted as root?
<Pessimist> darkseid, what do you mean?
<reisio> darkseid: 'default'?
<mgolisch> he wants to reset his cmos setting from within linux i guess
<cer> mgolisch: the user owning it is root root hence nobody can save or create anything on it
<awesomess3> I did it! WoW (World of Warcraft) on/from a LiveUSB with a USB hard drive! :D  http://corey-a.blogspot.com/2014/04/wow-world-of-warcraft-starter-edition.html
<Tiensbakung> cer: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/permanently-mount-ext3ext4-drives-with.html, is this helping?
<reisio> mgolisch: I would not guess that :p
<awesomess3> Corey, oh nooooo
<reisio> he probably means grub
<reisio> but since we can all communicate, I'll just wait for him to answer :p
<cer> mgolisch: Tiensbakung mmmm no .... I am trying to automount so that any user can use it
<mgolisch> cer: did you change the permissions on the thing initialy?
<darkseid> When I turn my computer on, I have a cmos error. I have to configure something in bios , but, There is nothing to configure. I already tried everything. " reisio, Pessimist
<reisio> mgolisch: ha!
<cer> mgolisch: what do you mean?
<reisio> darkseid: what's the exact error?
<darkseid> reisio: cmos error. I really don't know what that means. CMOS ..
<reisio> darkseid: that's all it says, 'cmos error'?
<wheatthin> hmm sounds like a bios was flashed wrong
<mgolisch> cer: by default on newly created extfs volumes only root can write, youd have to change the permissions first
<cer> mgolisch: oh
<cer> mgolisch: and how do you do that??
<darkseid> reisio: OK, it says something like: ! please, check your bios settings. in case of filure, contact hp techcenter. cmos need to be restarted. --
<wheatthin> darkseid, were you touching parts while plugged in?
<reisio> via /etc/fstab and/or chmod/chown
<darkseid> Preety weird..
<reisio> darkseid: mmm, did you change any hardware recently?
<darkseid> pretty...
<darkseid> No..
<Bludot> whats that command to show pci display drivers?
<Tiensbakung> cer: add a fstab entry, create a script for chown, in some file managers, they allow you run some commands after automount, point it to your script
<reisio> well, many BIOSes have a 'reset to defaults' option, if you can get into the BIOS menu
<wheatthin> darkseid, how about cpu frequencies?
<mgolisch> darkseid: press whatever button is needed to enter the cmos setup utility then, refer to your computers handbook if its doesnt display the key during boot
<reisio> Bludot: lspci or lspci -k
<cer> Tiensbakung: every time?
<mgolisch> darkseid: alternative you could remove the cmos battery to clear it and reset to defaults
<wheatthin> darkseid, is it a laptop? or desktop computer? if it's a desktop, they have jumpers you can use to reset
<Bludot> what about lshw?
<darkseid> wheatthin: ?
<cer> Tiensbakung: I need to be mounted as whatever user, not to run chown every time
<darkseid> wheatthin: Yes HP laptop
<cer> mgolisch: how do you change the intial ownership?
<mgolisch> cer: using the chown command
<darkangel> hey im just curious if your port forwarding through a modem do you need an Ethernet wire to make it work or can ya use Wifi to?
<darkseid> mgolisch: Is a little one near the ram memories?
<cer> mgolisch: but every time I automount?
<Tiensbakung> cer: no, when a disk is auto mounted, the scripted will be executed after automatically
<darkseid> Another think is, seem like I don't have swap active. How can I active it?
<darkseid> mgolisch: Wheatthin: I'll try remove the battery later..
<cer> Tiensbakung: I really do not udnerstand .... every time we change all the ownerships?
<wheatthin> darkseid, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02693833&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en
<darkseid> Any idea about how to active a swap?
<darkseid> wheatthin: I'll see it..
<reisio> 'swapon'
<mgolisch> cer: it should be sufficient to change the permissions once
<wheatthin> swapon /dev/sdx
<Tiensbakung> cer: the one owns that ext4 partition will always own it, not the user who mounts it, if you want everyone can mount it r/w, chown is the way
<qnlinux> Bludot: mdidecode -u
<cer> mgolisch: I do not really understand .... there aare 10s of users .... each user should be allowed to automount and write ....
<wheatthin> cer, add it to a specific group, and add those users to that group..
<hankey> Hey guys. I can't import my vpn configuration file (open vpn). It just freezes and then closes
<mgolisch> cer: set permissions so that others has read/write everyone can write to it then
<wheatthin> hankey, it doesn't give you a log of some sort?
<darkseid> wheatthin: Very thank you. I'll proceed with the instructions. I think is exactly that..
<mgolisch> hankey: same here its a bug
<mgolisch> create it manualy
<hankey> wheatthin: NO
<hankey> no*
<hankey> mgolisch: such a pain though
<mgolisch> hankey:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1294899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294899 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Import saved VPN connection has been Recently Broken" [High,Confirmed]
<cer> mgolisch: it seems quite a heavy handed approach .... can we simply not mount it with the user flag on?
<hankey> also for whatever reason the battery indicator is not on my toolbar
<adamcunnington> what's the command to pastebin stuff again, i always forget, drives me mad
<hankey> it happened after a fresh install
<hankey> anyone know what's going on with that?
<mgolisch> hankey: you on battery? i think it doenst display if your on power cord
<hankey> mgolisch: no im not using a power cord right now
<hankey> mgolisch: yes I am on battery
<Tiensbakung> cer: try adding "user,rw" options in fstab
<hankey> mgolisch: I have tried googling this but i cant come up with anything
<adamcunnington> Hi, what's the ubuntu app called where you can send terminal output to paste.ubuntu.com just by sticking | <paste command> at the end of a command
<trism> adamcunnington: pastebinit?
<reisio> adamcunnington: pastebinit
<reisio> trism: pastebinit
<adamcunnington> thank you
<adamcunnington> why do i always forget it
<adamcunnington> it's so flipping irritating
<reisio> 'cause
<reisio> you need ginkgo!
<hankey> mgolisch: any idea as to what to do?
<adamcunnington> I recently updated to 14.04 and i had to reinstall some third party stuff. When i now do apt-get update, i get the following error at the end of this output; http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369424/
<adamcunnington> What I don't understand is that I can see repo.steampowered.com added as a software source but i downloaded steam from the ubuntu appstore. What do I need to do to fix?
<darkseid> wheatthin: Do you know something about enable a swap partition?
<ubuntu> hello?
<aarobc> nice username
<aarobc> lol
<Guest18892> thanks bro
<Guest18892> Dangit I lost it
<JOY> that our OS !!! :D :D
<Guest18892> I am using Matthew Moore's ubuntu remix and am locked out of preforming any commands...
<hankey> This is so irritating
<Guest18892> I cannot use "sudo" because it says [sudo] password for ubuntu:  and then I alwasy get it wrong
<cactuswizard> this is kinda awkward tbh
<adamcunnington> anyone able to help?
<mgolisch> hankey: install dconf-editor and look at the value of com->cannonical->indicators->power->icon-policy
<Guest18892> I cannot use "sudo" because it says [sudo] password for ubuntu:  and then I alwasy get it wrong, Anyone have a idea of how to get around this and make my user account with administrative powers
<Bashing-om> Guest18892: Now that is an application of security, with out  Matthew Moore's password, yep, you are relegated to a normal user status.
<cactuswizard> had to re-install ubuntu and upgrade, but now after finishing everything my computer seems kinda slow, which didn't earlier occur except while accessing unity menu
<hankey> mgolisch: on it
<Guest18892> dangit. So there's no way around it for me to run any sudo commands?
<hankey> mgolisch: it says it's set to charge...but i changed it to always show in settings
<cer> mgolisch: well, I just reboot and I connected another 3TB usb disk but formatted NTFS .... it mounts correctly with the name of the user that is mounting
<cer> mgolisch: there is nothing in the fstab
<oneof3> hello. what are the benefits of trying to updated version of a recommended driver? even if that updated version is not labeled recommended ?
<mgolisch> hankey: change the value to present, and it should allways show
<hankey> oneof3: performance for whatever the driver is designed to do? I suppose
<hankey> mgolisch: I just did, nothing happened
<oneof3> will it usually work better or the same, but not any worse?
<cer> mgolisch: so it cannot be the entry in the fstab, it must be a problem with ext4
<mgolisch> hankey: you probably need to relogin
<hankey> brb
<oneof3> ty hankey
<Bashing-om> Guest18892: Not without really really irritating  Matthew Moore to no end, and breaking up a good friendship.
<mgolisch> cer: did you change the permissions?
<mgolisch> it wont work without
<cer> mgolisch: but what to?
<Tiensbakung> adamcunnington:  your added source repo is unreachable
<mgolisch> with ntfs it fakes the ownership using a mount option, as it doenst support the unix permission system
<mgolisch> for extfs you need to set correct permissions
<cer> mgolisch: and why I do not have to do that on NTFS drives?
<mgolisch> because it mounts it in a way that all files belong to the user that mounted it
<mgolisch> this does not work for extfs filesystem, you need to initialy set correct permissions
<cer> mgolisch: well, that is exactly what I would like to do on the ext4 disk ....
<Tiensbakung> cer: how about you set permissions for all files in the disk to be 777
<cer> Tiensbakung: orgh! an security?
<bluezone_> rofl
<mgolisch> security of what?
<mgolisch> its an external disk
<Tiensbakung> cer: you want it to be auto mounted by all user with r/w, there is no security
<cer> Tiensbakung: yes, you are right .... sorry 777 gives me the allergy, and I give an automatic answer .... apologies!
<Tiensbakung> cer: no problem
<tuxkid> hi
<reisio> hi tux
<Tiensbakung> cer: you may also want to set mask bit, so files newly created are also 777
<Ellen18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<cer> Tiensbakung: yes, you are all right ....
<hankey> hey installing that for the battery indicator didn't work
<hankey> it is still missing
<mgolisch> hankey: so you set the value to pressent and its still missing?
<hankey> mgolisch: yes
<hankey> mgolisch: I even restarted
<mgolisch> you could try reinstalling indicator-power
<hankey> mgolisch: sounds good to me. I'm desperate
<hankey> mgolisch: how do I do that?
<mgolisch> hankey: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install indicator-power
<hankey> mgolisch: nothing happened :/
<mgolisch> hankey: you may need to restart after that id guess, if it doenst work try removing the battery for a few seconds then turn back on
<hankey> mgolisch: ok
<hankey> mgolisch: ill be back
<ubuntas> hello
<reisio> 'lo ubuntas
<ubuntas> whazup?
<reisio> nada
<hankey> I did it but it didn't work
<hankey> i even removed the battery
<mgolisch> hankey:  odd, does the system settings -> power thing indicate that you have a battery installed?
<mgolisch> i think it displays a bar with the charge status
<hankey> mgolisch: how would I tell if it is indicated?
<wolfspy> hello, I linked /usr/mark2/mark2 to /usr/bin/mark2, but when I run "mark2" it still shows that the command dosen't exist, even though it is in /usr/bin. Anyone know why (I'm running ubuntu server)
<mgolisch> go to system settings - power
<hankey> mgolisch: All I see is suspend when inactive for and show battery status in the menu bar
<mgolisch> does it show a bar for the battery?
<hankey> nothing else
<hankey> mgolisch: no
<mrpizzaface> Hey anyone here know how to get Jack to work with ubuntu 14.04 LTS ?
<aarobc> Um, how do I get google maps to work in chrome on ubuntu? It's just a black page
<Bashing-om> wolfspy: is '/usr/mark2/' in the path ? -> echo $PATH <- ??
<mrpizzaface> aarobc: do you have Flash installed ?
<mgolisch> hankey: hm maybe it doenst detect your battery
<reisio> aarobc: http://maps.google.com/maps?output=classic
<mgolisch> hankey: what laptop model is that?
<aarobc> mrpizzaface: yeah, but I thought it was openGL something
<wolfspy> Bashing-om, /usr/bin is in the path and /usr/mark2/mark2 is softlinked to /usr/bin
<hankey> mgolisch: asus...the thing is I sent it into geek squad to get some parts replaced and now (after I replaced the hard drive) the battery indicator doesnt show up
<mrpizzaface> aarobc: last time i checked that Google maps used flash
<lucastt> is there a way to change the default screenshot folder
<lucastt> ?
<reisio> lucastt: yup
<lucastt> can you tell me how?
<Bashing-om> wolfspy: Humm don't know did you -> sudo ln -s /path/to/new/file /path/to/former/location/file <-???
<wolfspy> would just moving the mark2 folder to /usr/bin work?
<mgolisch> hankey: what does cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state       display?
<wolfspy> Bashing-om, I did  ln -s /usr/mark2/mark2 /usr/bin/mark2
<hankey> mgolisch: no such file or directory
<hankey> mgolisch: the battery directory doesn't exist
<lucastt> reisio: ?
<aarobc> that worked
<Bashing-om> wolfspy: Again, don't know, looks to me like should work, maybe I need teaching too !
<wolfspy> is moving the folder ok, or would that mess something up?
<mgolisch> hankey: is there /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 ?
<hankey> mgolisch: there is a power_supply, not a BAT0
<hankey> mgolisch: i just ls'd in the power_supply directory
<wolfspy> or can I add /usr/mark2/mark2 to PATH?
<Bashing-om> wolfspy: Well, after the link is established, one can remove the contents of the original, but the original directory must remain.
<wolfspy> Bashing-om, can I just add the orginal directory to $path?
<mgolisch> hankey: looks like acpi didnt detect a battery then id guess, cant realy tell as i removed the battery on my macbook as it was malfunctioning, but id asume it would have the battery there if it was detected
<hankey> mgolisch: what do I do?
<Bashing-om> wolfspy: Nothing says that you can not try it. it is reversable, huh ?
<Bashing-om> wolfspy: Hey, messing about in system direcories requires sudo (/usr to /usr) .
<mgolisch> hankey: check dmesg output for acpi error
<Bashing-om> *directories
<hankey> mgolisch: lots of stuff came up
<hankey> how do I output this to a file? who do I show it to?
<lucastt> is there a way to change the default screenshot folder?
<hankey> mgolisch: also, I'm seeing that one solution is to turn on the computer without a battery and then shut it down. Should I try that?
<Fuchs> hankey:  command > file    puts the output (not errors, for that use &>) to file  (overwriting it if already existing)
<wolfspy> yay adding it to path worked
<mgolisch> sudo apt-get install pastebinit    then dmesg|pastebinit
<wolfspy> how to delete a softlink?
<mgolisch> wolfspy: unlink/rm ?
<lucastt> anyone knos about that? change the default screenshot folder
<hankey> mgolisch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7369648/
<mgolisch> hankey: your kernel commandline contains acpi=off no wonder it doesnt detect the battery
<hankey> mgolisch: oh...lol. I can't boot to a GUI if I don't have that in grub
<mgolisch> what happens if you remove that? does it display any acpi errors?
<hankey> mgolisch: I don't remember. I think it just hung on a black screen on boot
<hankey> mgolisch: I'm at grub right now, if you have a suggestion as to what I should change it to
<bprompt> wolfspy:    rm SOLFLINK    :)
<bprompt> man, even typos there... anyhow "rm SOFTLINK"
<mgolisch> hankey: not realy, id google for your laptop model
<hankey> mgolisch: thanks for all of the help. really appreciate it
<mgolisch> hankey: no problem
<Knight80> Hello everybody
<joshua__> anybody have some experience adding a second hdd?
<Knight80> joshua shouldn't it be "Anybody HAS some experience?"
<presonic> when i rebooted ubuntu asked me if i wanted to upgrade to 14, i had to cancel to free some disk space, now how do i start the upgrade process again?
<Knight80> joshua__ shouldn't it be "Anybody HAS some experience?"
<joshua__> my apologies English is not one of my strong point
<Knight80> joshua Don't worry, where are you from?
<joshua__> Arkansas
<Bashing-om> joshua__: My reference I use -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive <- .
<lucastt> is there a way to change the default screenshot folder?
<Knight80> joshua How come you're from Arkansas and don't speak English?
<k1l_> joshua__: you want to start the upgrade again?
<k1l_> joshua__: or do you want to add a hhd or do you want to free some space?
<joshua__> I added a new drive for extra space, it works fine at the command line, I cannot get it to show on the desktop though
<dtigue> presonic just open the terminal and type sudo update-manager -d
<presonic> k
<dtigue> put your password in when prompted for it
<joshua__> Knight80 in little backwoods towns they don't focus on proper English much
<k1l_> presonic: you dont need the -d. the -d is for development updates ( dtigue )
<dtigue> actually it should have been,  'Does anyone have experience...'
<laka> I rebooted my system during a raid1 rebuild. Now I'm left at the grub menu at startup, saying "error: invalid environment block. invalid magic number. you need to load the kernel first". what to do..? :-/
<Bashing-om> joshua__: I am an Arkansas Ridge Runner and I can cypher out what ya say just fine.
<joshua__> Thank you Bashing-om
<mgolisch> lucastt: yes, install dconf-editor and edit org->gnome->gnome-screenshot->auto-save-directory
<mgolisch> lucastt: it should use that as the default then
<laka> I tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/191852/error-invalid-environment-block-press-any-key-to-continue, but I'm unable to open a Terminal (can't boot)
<dtigue> k1l_ oops, sorry,  that's what I get for copy/paste'ing
<lucastt> hm, mgolisch , i tried that
<lucastt> but it still saves it on another folder
<mgolisch> lucastt: what exactly do you use to make the screenshots?
<k1l_> lucastt: maybe you need to restart that (or just relogin)
<lucastt> the print screen button
<mgolisch> lucastt: you do use ubuntu right(gnome/unity)
<k1l_> restart that service, i mean
<lucastt> i'm using a ubuntu derivation
<k1l_> lucastt: which one?
<lucastt> elementary os
<dtigue> laka: you can try booting from a live discourage and using chroot to fix grub, google it, I'm driving
<k1l_> hmm, then elementary seems to change the standard there. better ask them what to do
<lucastt> i tried on #elementary
<lucastt> but they don't talk much there
<lucastt> how do i restart the service k1l_ ?
#ubuntu 2014-05-01
<mgolisch> lucastt: maybe they dont use unity/gnome
<lucastt> they do
<presonic> i knew how to run update-manager, this will probably work but is different from the dialogs presented to me after the reboot
<mgolisch> so the screenshot feature might use something else than gnome-screenshot
<lucastt> i could follow the exact process you showed
<k1l_> i dont know about the elementary setup. i would suggest a user relogin.  but i would suggest you ask in their forums or mailing lists if the channnel is not active
<lucastt> hmm, ok
<qin> lucastt: thats Ubuntu version: http://askubuntu.com/questions/191533/change-default-print-screen-save-folder
<lucastt> nevermind, the problem was a typo on the path to the folder
<lucastt> it works now
<lucastt> thanks
<mgolisch> okay
<_2_ana> ?
<_2_ana> heyy
<clzielin> hello all.  trying to install ATI/AMD drivers for my video card (was wondering if anyone knows of a newer doc that follows the same suit as this : http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide  .. but for the latest version
<R0b0t1> Hello, I followed the Binary Drivers page for Nvidia yet I see no option to use them in jockey-gtk. What gives?
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: binary drivers can be installed from the system preferneces-> Software thing
<mgolisch> atleast in current ubuntu versions
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: ?
<R0b0t1> I installed gnome3, so none of the menus seem to translate
<R0b0t1> got a name of the thing?
<DrThunder> Can you play Combat Arms engine.exe on the ubuntu hyper native system?
<mgolisch> Rory: software-properties-gtk
<mgolisch> ah R0b0t1 i mean
<dw1> R0b0t1: Applications -> System Tools -> Preferences -> Additional Drivers
<ChibaPet> I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my ASUS Eee PC. It's a bit slow and it immediately digs lightly into swap, but Unity is a gorgeous interface, and it makes amazing use of my limited screen real estate.
<ChibaPet> I wonder if there's a guide out there somewhere for tuning for limited-RAM situations.
<mgolisch> ChibaPet: how much memory do you have?
<ChibaPet> One gig, so it could be worse.
<R0b0t1> dw1: That is jockey-gtk, and as I said, it doesn't list anything.
<dw1> ChibaPet: Unity has more effects than, say, gnome-session-flashback -> No effect mode
<Tex_Nick> .
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: and software-properties-gtk?
<dw1> R0b0t1: Oh just arrived sorry
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: Nothing related to package management?
<ChibaPet> dw1: But Unity is gorgeous. Is there a lower-effects-used knob by chance?
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: it should have a tab named aditional driver or so
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: Well, software sources, but not installing anything.
<dw1> ChibaPet: you might check what is actually using the RAM
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: Nope.
<cphil> @tth fuck le disjoncteur
<dw1> ChibaPet: open System Monitor and sort by memory
<ChibaPet> Some background stuff at the top of the list right now: update-manager, evolution-calendar, unity-panel-ser(vice I assume)
<ChibaPet> dw1: I have that now essentially, using top, sorting on resident.
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: hm maybe thats only in unity or your using an old ubuntu version
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: I'm using 12.04 with unity disabled
<ChibaPet> Oh, the updater thing is an actual update it's offering me. I should let it do that and see where I am idling.
<afflicto_> Anyone using LXDE? My bottom panel crashed. Can I start it from command line possibly?
<ChibaPet> Ah, another question that comes up - it's not immediately obvious how to remap caps lock to control. Can I do it through the control panel somehow? I want to do things using provided tools rather than falling back to xmodmap, etc.
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: hm they changed that in 12.10 so jockey-gtk should be right for 12.04
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: does it give any errors?
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: No. I can actually run stuff with optirun, but it doesn't appear to use the new drivers?
<R0b0t1> Or maybe it is idk
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: hm dunno, i  dont have any hybrid graphics laptops
<R0b0t1> Ah well, thanks for the help
<R0b0t1> I'm pretty sure it's installed right.
 * R0b0t1 shrugs
<ChibaPet> Ah, hm. Looks like there is no longer a mechanism in 14.04 unless you use the Gnome Tweak Tool. That's unfortunate.
<ChibaPet> Not really much better than setting up .xmodmaprc.
<alfonsojon> hey guys
<alfonsojon> completely unrelated, but what do I do if a seller is blackmailing me on ebay?
<ChibaPet> And the tweak tool is almost unusable given a graphical glitch. I guess it's time to get a Launchpad account so I can report bugs.
<ChibaPet> alfonsojon: Contact the police?
<alfonsojon> ChibaPet: I mean they want me to give positive feedback on something that broke on arrival or else they "will report me"
<alfonsojon> at first they were threatening saying they would not give me a refund unless I changed it
<ChibaPet> Oh, have them report you, and give appropriate feedback mentioning the blackmail.
<alfonsojon> then I got my refund and made it neutral instead of negative
<ChibaPet> Get your refund *and* give negative feedback. That's what the feedback system is for.
<ChibaPet> Hm, Ubuntu ignores my rfkill switch.
<jr_> hey all. I have an nvidia graphics card that ubuntu wont detect.It's saying I have some sandybridge mobile graphics thing...can anyone help me figure out/obtain the correct driver for my graphics card?
<mgolisch> jr_:  hybrid graphics?
<jr_> mgolisch: I don't understand what you mean
<mgolisch> jr_: i was asking if your laptop has a hybrid graphics solution
<jr_> mgolisch: I don't know - I don't think so
<mgolisch> whats your laptop model?
<jr_> mgolisch: U46W.205
<abak> Hi everyone, since a few days, I have an error everytime duplicity is ran : http://pastebin.com/vxGqUW6G
<abak> Does anyone ever see it ?
<xangua> Hi, I have a problem with the default xfce player parole, I can't play a DVD with it (libdvcss2 installed) It shows an error in gstreamer: Could not read from resource. http://i.imgur.com/cMzqCyS.png  Thanks for your attention
<mgolisch> jr_: looks like it uses nvidia optimus hybrid graphics
<jr_> mgolisch: so why is mine using something else? I guess I installed the wrong drivers? How do I get the correct one?
<R0b0t1> Hello, I followed the Binary Drivers page for Nvidia yet I see no option to use them in jockey-gtk. What gives?
<mgolisch> jr_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<jr_> mgolisch: thanks!
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: whats your laptop model or is it a desktop?
<ChibaPet> Hrm. rfkill is recognized, but it's not actually turning the hardware on and off, it's just impacting whether Network Manager has wifi enabled or not. Interesting.
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: r500v. GeForce 630m.
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: Like, everything "works" it's just I can't tell if the binary driver is being used
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: id asume your laptop uses nvidia optimus too
<R0b0t1> Yeah.
<R0b0t1> Bumblebee "works"
<R0b0t1> `optimus yes > /dev/null` turns it on and gets my computer to 80C pretty quickly
<dw1> the fire means its working......
<mgolisch> check your bumblebee config i think you need to specify which driver it uses
<mgolisch> but then again i own no optimus laptop so no idea realy
<R0b0t1> dw1: Issue is it invariably overheats
<R0b0t1> nvidia-settings doesn't give me the warning about the driver being missing, so yeah
<R0b0t1> guess it's the one being used
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: whats your powermizer settings in nvidia-settings?
<R0b0t1> No idea what that is
<Bludot> I need help, I installed the correct catalyst driver and it is sorta working
<Bludot> i get an "X" as a mouse and a black screen
<oneof3> hello. can installing ia32-libs on a 64 bit system cause any issues?
<mgolisch> it should not
<oneof3> ty mgolisch
<mgolisch> but the current ubuntus are multiarch i think
<oneof3> what does that mean mgodzilla
<oneof3> mgolisch,
<endaras> Hey, does anyone know how to fix a problem where i cant change screen brightness in ubuntu?
<endaras> tried googling but nothing i've found works
<mgolisch> oneof3: it means the package manager has 32bit and 64bit versions of most library packages you can just install using apt
<oneof3> ty
<srock> ubuntu faq file
<oneof3> should i remove one and keep the other regarding ALSA and Pulseaudio?
<oneof3> just seems like a bunch of audio settings when i only need 1
<aarobc> Is there something like autokey that actually works? unfortunately the dev has stopped supporting it :(
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: Any other place to look and what it might affect?
<nith1210> oneof3: no, the ALSA stuff is actually just a wrapper for PA now, removing it will stop some programs from working.
<dysoco> So I bought this new USB headset and Ubuntu is apparently not recognizing it
<dysoco> I've tried from Alsamixer and Pavucontrol but it doesn't recognize it, it works fine under Windows
<nith1210> R0b0t1: In the "nvidia-settings" dialog, on hte left hand side under the "GPU" segment, there's one called "PowerMizer".
<xangua> Hi according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1098323 this should have been fixed on  parole - 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (0.6.1-0ubuntu3 installed in trusty) but everytime I put a DVD and select parole to play it gstreamer says:  Could not read from resource http://i.imgur.com/cMzqCyS.png I have gstreamer-plugin-ugly and libdvdcss2 installed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1098323 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole failes to play DVD" [Medium,Fix released]
<mgolisch> yeah like i said check powermizer
<R0b0t1> nith1210: Oddly, not for me.
<unicornjedi> hello, I have ubuntu trusty tahr. Ever since I updated I wasn't able to play starcraft 2 again. I get an error that says DIRECTX cannot be initialized
<endaras> Does anyone know how i could "map" a key combination to a terminal command?
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: does it display the gpu at all?
<mgolisch> R0b0t1: you might need to run nvidia-settings using optirun
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: Ah, yeah. I did that.
<mgolisch> hm dunno then
<endaras> e.g. if i press Fn + F5 to run a specific predefined terminal command?
<nith1210> endaras: Open the "Keyboard" settings, click on the second tab called "Shortcuts", then click the little "+".
<R0b0t1> No, it displays more tabs than before, but that's just Application settings and configuration
<unicornjedi> endaras, I believe you can do it through System Settings > keyboard > shortcuts > custom
<nith1210> endaras: add the name and the command, click apply
<nith1210> endaras: Then map a key to the new custom shortcut
<ChibaPet> Alright. Everything's working now except for screen brightness.
<endaras> ChibaPet you might be interested in this:
<endaras> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104162/decrease-backlight-below-minimum
<endaras> just found it for my own screen brightness issues
<unicornjedi> hello, I have ubuntu trusty tahr. Ever since I updated I wasn't able to play starcraft 2 again. I get an error that says DIRECTX cannot be initialized
<endaras> Is it possible to use the keyboard shortcut to create a dynamic command?
<ChibaPet> endaras: Mm, I added that after finding it in the Eee PC wiki pages, but it seems not to have helped. The acpi_osi=Linux they recommended did manage to get my rfkill switch to work.
<aarobc> Ugh. I'm very tempted to just fork it
<ChibaPet> endaras: What do you want the command to do?
<nith1210> unicornjedi: That's more of a wine issue, I'm not sure people here will be able to help.
<endaras> I have a problem where the keys to change screen brightness doesnt work
<unicornjedi> nith1210, thank you what is the wine channel?
<endaras> so im using this command:
<nith1210> unicornjedi: I'm not sure, sorry. Does anyone else know?
<endaras> sudo su -c "echo 122825 >/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<endaras> where the number in the middle changes the brightness
<srock> driver booster for drivers iobit
<ChibaPet> unicornjedi: There isn't a useful wine channel generally, but try #wine or #winehq or somesuch. However, I generally recommend building the latest development WINE from source. Not sure what Trusty Tahr ships, but vendor WINEs are generally subpar.
<unicornjedi> nith1210, eww #wine is an invite only channel
<ChibaPet> endaras: trying that
<endaras> I'd like to create a shortcut that would get that number and run the command with that number + 10% or something
<nith1210> unicornjedi: yeah, I noticed that.
<endaras> ChibaPet you might need to change the directory if you're not using intel graphics
<unicornjedi> endaras, download compizsettingsmanager
<nith1210> unicornjedi: http://www.winehq.org/irc
<unicornjedi> endaras, you can set hotkeys for adjusting screen brightness there
<unicornjedi> endaras, i can help you with that if you have it installed
<endaras> unicornjedi, the problem is ubuntu recognises the hotkeys
<endaras> it displays the screen brightness change at the top but it doesn't actually change the brightness
<endaras> not sure why
<ChibaPet> endaras: Mm, not working here. I'll have to poke at it some more. Thank you for the suggestion.
<ChibaPet> endaras: This same laptop responds when I run Debian on it, so I'm sure it's just a config I need to find.
<unicornjedi> endaras, instead of adjusting backlight brightness, would just increasing the darkness be okay?
<endaras> Well, as long as the amount of light being emitted by the screen decreases
<endaras> 100% gives me headaches
<unicornjedi> endaras, the backlight with still the same, but the images on the screen will just look darker
<endaras> Ah, no
<endaras> i do use the xrandr --brightness atm to change contrast
<endaras> but it doesn't really help with the headaches
<ChibaPet> Ah, I'm seeing a regression: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441579/asus-eee-pc-screen-brightness-problem
<endaras> Chiba
<unicornjedi> endaras, oh.. well the only thing left I could suggest is to look for a package on the software center where you can download some drivers specific for your laptop
<endaras> check your /sys/class/backlight directory
<endaras> if you have intel_backlight run "cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<endaras> if you have another vendor change intel_backlight to that vendor
<unicornjedi> Im getting an error in the terminal whenever i run apt-get ----- no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<ChibaPet> endaras: Mm, eeepc here, and it maintains a value, but it's not poking at value into the actual hardware.
<endaras> unicornjedi ok thanks for the help
<ChibaPet> I can observe the brightness file changing as I go through steps using function-brightness-up-or-down for instance.
<unicornjedi> endaras, i tried.
<ChibaPet> For kicks, I'm removing acpi_brightness=vendor, which I added concurrently with apci_osi=Linux
<endaras> you did, thanks :)
<nith1210> unicornjedi: From apt? I've never seen that one. Any chance you could pipe it to pastebinit?
<unicornjedi> nith1210, nevermind i looked on some forums. It was Samba related. I ran sudo apt-get remove libpam-smbpass
<unicornjedi> and now the problem is fixed
<dysoco> So can anyone help me with my USB headset? it's shown in lsusb but it's not recognized as an audio interface
<dysoco> that's weird, then it's a Samba bug
<unicornjedi> dysoco, have you used pulse volume manager (pavu)?
<srock> driver booster from iobit might get you a drver
<dysoco> yes I'm trying pavucontrol but I can't find the USB headset
<dysoco> driver in linux?
<tsnyph> could someone tell me how to revert back to a previous version of firefox? Mine updated to 19.0 and i dislike it
<mgolisch> unicornjedi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1257186/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257186 in samba "memory leakage messages " [Medium,In progress]
<ChibaPet> tsnyph: you don't want to, really - and you mean 29
<endaras> Does anyone know if it's possible to set up a hotkey that runs a dynamic command?
<endaras> I want this command to run : sudo su -c "echo 122825 >/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<tsnyph> yes 29.0 and yes i do want to go back to a previous version
<ChibaPet> endaras: have the hotkey run a script, and have the script do that
<endaras> but to change the number based on what it is currently
<endaras> yeah i thought i'd have to brush up on bash scripting
<endaras> was just hoping i wouldnt
<ChibaPet> tsnyph: You don't want to ignore security updates, really. And yeah, the changes are jarring, but not *terrible*.
<tsnyph> is there a way to make it look like the older broswer again?
<mgolisch> tsnyph: dislike the themes?
<ChibaPet> endaras: You don't really need much more bash than what you already pasted in. chmod 0700 the script, and make sure it starts with "#!/bin/sh"
<unicornjedi> mgolisch, thank you very much
<mgolisch> heared other people ranting about that too
<mgolisch> but yeah generaly id stay with the latest version
<endaras> True
<unicornjedi> tsnyph, yea it look good.... for an apple user
<ChibaPet> tsnyph: I haven't seen a way, but it's only been out a day or so, so a mechanism might turn up if you keep searching. But I'm not sure.
<ChibaPet> unicornjedi: It's actually cloning Chrome, not Safari.
<tsnyph> i like how these people come out with new ideas and just force it on us. first youtube, then facebook, now firefox
<N1TR0> hello
<ChibaPet> tsnyph: Free software, in Firefox's case. You could arguably fork it.
<aarobc> how would I cat an audio file into the sound card in ubuntu?
<aarobc> or any file rather
<does> What is the irc channel for Test Drive A Ubuntu ISO? I know that this is slightly off topic,but I would like to know. ;) Thanks!!
<javi> h4
<Beldar> does, What is a "Test Drive A Ubuntu ISO?"?
<mgolisch> aarobc: what is it you want to do?
<Guest47837> holaa
<Guest47837> español¿
<aarobc> mgolisch: dick around. Just curious if it was possible, wanted to try
<Beldar> !es | Guest47837
<ubottu> Guest47837: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<does> Beldar: A program in UBC that I am trying to get some support on.
<cfhowlett> !ot|does
<ubottu> does: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nith1210> does: I think that is cfhowlett's way of saying this channel should work.
<does> cfhowlett: I know that. ;) But thanks for the info. :D
<nith1210> does: Ask away, if someone knows, they'll try.
<aarobc> lol, you can with pacat
<aarobc> just got it
<nith1210> aarobc: will aplay do what you want? man aplay
<does> nith1210: I did ask. ;)
<nith1210> aarobc: ahh, well done
<nith1210> does: sorry, I seem to have only seen your question where you asked for another channel.
<does> nith1210: I think that all 1679 people saw it,but no one answers. ;)
<daftykins> does: what is your ubuntu liveDVD/USB question?
<does> daftykins: When try to run an iso through Test Drive,I see the bios screen,then the grub screen.Well,after that,There is a white cursor,that is not blinking,and it just sits there.This is all in the VM.
<cfhowlett> does assuming this is a virtualbox vm, you should be running the 32 bit version.
<daftykins> does: 'Test Drive' is a hypervisor?
<does> I don't know anything about it,Sorry. ;)
<mgolisch> no i think its a tool to run ubuntu development isos in kvm
<does> I am using a 32bit iso.
<mgolisch> or something
<daftykins> does: is it a program on your computer, or?
<daftykins> mgolisch: oh.
<does> daftykins: Test Drive is a program.
<OerHeks> daftykins, look here, i never read this myself before, it must be new !
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Testdrive
<OerHeks> TestDrive provides a simple mechanism for any Ubuntu user to download, test and provide feedback on the current Ubuntu release under development.
<OerHeks> that would be 14.10
<daftykins> OerHeks: thanks!
<daftykins> does: is that accurate? is the ISO you booted a 14.10 build?
<R0b0t1> mgolisch: AHA I see it
<does> daftykins: no I have tried 12.04 and 14.04
<ChibaPet> So, looks like the bug can be worked around. http://www.blueridgedebate.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1092
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> how to use the debian installer, please ?
<cfhowlett> ShalokShalom ask the #debian channel - this ain't the place.
<SchrodingersScat> !debootstrap | ShalokShalom
<ubottu> ShalokShalom: debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<daftykins> does: what's your intention here, you're already in ubuntu and are testing other versions out... ?
<ShalokShalom> i aim to create a .iso, that installs ubuntu with the debian installer
<does> daftykins: exactly!!
<ChibaPet> ...but it didn't work on this box. Alas. :P
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ShalokShalom> ??
<nith1210> ShalokShalom: I'm fairly certain debootstrap is already used in the ubuntu installation process.
<daftykins> does: i think putting downloaded versions on a DVD or USB flash drive to test on the native hardware would make a lot more sense :) if that's not an option, give virtualbox a try instead :) or wait for someone with experience of Test Drive... though that may be rare if it's new
<ShalokShalom> o.O
<does> daftykins: I have used a flash drive,but I thought it would be neat to run it throught a vm.
<ShalokShalom> i wish to replace ubiquity
<ChibaPet> Or, maybe it does somewhat work - it doens't enable the keyboard shortcuts, but it works with the control panel settings. Good enough for me.
<mgolisch> ShalokShalom: why?
<daftykins> does: it'll only be slower with less good graphics support really
<ShalokShalom> because its buggy
<ShalokShalom> wikipedia means, that is possible: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian-Installer
<does> daftykins: Then I am going to try virtualbox.
<daftykins> does: (: enjoy
<jcstarken> question what is wrong with this: sudo --remove etc\apt\source.list.d
<daftykins> a lot.
<daftykins> what are you trying to do?
<ChibaPet> And here we go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1311297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311297 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ASUS Eeepc 1015PEM] Screen brightness cannot be adjusted" [Low,Confirmed]
<jcstarken> remove bad repositories
<daftykins> jcstarken: custom ones you've added? "cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" then "ls" and pick which ones you think should go
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> jcstarken: then instead of delete, "sudo mv repoiwanttokill ~/"
<daftykins> or preferably what OerHeks just said ^
<jcstarken> ok thank you all
<jcstarken> is'nt it better to learn the command lines?
<SchrodingersScat> jcstarken: it can be nice, you can chain commands together using pipes, use variables, arrays, etc.
<jcstarken> thank you
<does> Thank you all for what you are doing,And keep up the good work!! ;)
<aarobc> okay this is what I was going for. This is awesome. You have to change the end to pipe into pacat but other than that it just works http://kmkeen.com/awk-music/
<onca> I wrote a python program that needs to bind to port 80, but I can only do that as root, how can I grant a user permission to bind to port 80?
<userguy243> hi - how do I quit X on ubuntu livecd?
<userguy243> it's really slow in this vm, I just want to try som ethings
<ChibaPet> onca: sudo
<reisio> userguy243: CTRL+ALT+F2
<userguy243> great.  though it's still really slow.  any ideas why?  running a 32-bit version on 32-bit host in virtualbox
 * jamesd guesses that our gui developers have too nice of hardware, real developers should be forced to have hardware that has 1/2 of the stated requirements for the system... then performance bugs may get fixed. 
<reisio> userguy243: 'cause hardware virtualization is a huge waste of resources
<jcstarken> ok what am I doing wrong sudo ppa-purge ppa:master-pdf-editor_ubuntu.list
<xangua> jcstarken: that is not the PPA name for start
<jcstarken> private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_master-pdf-editor_ubuntu.list
<xangua> I imagine the name is ppa:master-pdf-editor , remember the PPA name is the same when you added it with add-apt-repository ppa-name
<reisio> want to edit a pdf?
<jcstarken> either way I do it tells me could not find package
<srock> ubuntu faq
<userguy244> sorry, booted for some reason
<userguy244> reisio - maybe hardware virtualization is a waste of resources but basically I just wanted to try something in ubuntu :)
<userguy244> I'm trying with giving it more ram
<reisio> userguy244: be that as it may :p
<mgolisch> do you use hardware virtualisation?
<mgolisch> if not it will be dog slow
<userguy244> me?  i just used the default settings on virtualbox
<userguy244> by default it appears acceleration was on....
<userguy244> mgolisch - do you have more specific settings for me to check?
<reisio> mgolisch: ...
<mgolisch> but i think it will warn you if it cant enable hardware virtualisation
<userguy244> ok
<userguy244> also, do you think I should set it to use two processors?
<userguy244> or is 1 better if it's going to be from within virtualbox
<mgolisch> no dont do that
<mgolisch> it will just add additional overhead
<userguy244> OK
<endaras> Im back if anyone remembers me with my screen brightness problem
<endaras> I've created 2 bash scripts to decrease/increase screen brightness because ubuntu can't do it normally for some reason
<endaras> I've never had to execute a script from a keyboard shortcut before so i'm not sure why it's not working when i set the hotkey
<endaras> could it be because the script executes a command using sudo?
<jcstarken> ok if you dont just list the name and you cant list the whole name than how can you get rid or the dang ppa's
<mgolisch> endaras: yeah might be
<mgolisch> endaras: unless you configured sudo in a way that would allow your user to run those commands without beeing prompted for a password
<endaras> I havn't configured sudo at all
<endaras> Would that be how to fix it then?
<mgolisch> probably
<mgolisch> does it run your scripts at all?
<endaras> the scripts work in terminal but do prompt for a password
<endaras> the keyboard shortcuts don't run
<mgolisch> thats mostlikely the problem then
<endaras> How would you configure it?
<endaras> im not extremely experienced with linux and a bit wary of messing around with sudo
<phuh> How many characters of a hostname is considered too long?
<avis> i submitted a tip but it did not go through
<krabador> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<jamesd> phuh: POSIX standard says 255 is the limit but not all OSes are fully POSIX compliant
<phuh> thanks jamesd
<reisio> phuh: certainly 80
<reisio> more realistically, um, 10?
<endaras> Does anyone know how i can run a bash script that uses sudo outside of the terminal?
<jcstarken> I have no clue what I am doing wrong I am putting it in just as it is in the source.list.d folder
<domovoi> Hi , so i was trying to install " The Dark Mod" and i am missing 	libpng12.so.0 and libcurl.so.4    ,    i have installed ,,, but   libcurl3 is already the newest version. libpng12-0 is already the newest version.   , so i dont know what to do now.
<domovoi> it still says it is missing ,   do i need some kind of symlink?
<mgolisch> endaras: hm youd edit the /etc/sudoers file preferably using visudo and add a line like ->                   username ALL=NOPASSWD: command1 , command2
<mgolisch> where command1 and command2 would be the full path to the executable you run using sudo in your script
<mgolisch> and username is your username
<mgolisch> domovoi: 32bit app maybe?
<domovoi> mgolisch: yes , it actually needs ia32 , but that is not in ubuntu anymore
<mgolisch> domovoi: yeah because current ubuntu releases are multiarch, install the 32bit version of the required libraries using apt-get
<BananasBeYellow> hello?
<cfhowlett> BananasBeYellow ask you ubuntu questions
<domovoi> mgolisch: thanks do you know the 32 bit versions of these (libpng12.so.0 and libcurl.so.4 )   ,  that is all it says i am missing when i run ldd
<BananasBeYellow> I am having serious problems with my ubuntu remix by matthew moore
<cfhowlett> BananasBeYellow contact matthew.  his remix.  his problem.  his support.
<domovoi> mgolisch: I thought it was inside of libcurl3 and libping12-0  ,  i installed both of those already
<BananasBeYellow> I downloaded it via usb and installed it to my harddrive and since tehn a account named ubuntu with a password that I don't know but boot into. I cannot log out nor can I run as administrator tofully customize it bevasuse I don't know the password
<cfhowlett> BananasBeYellow it's a custom remix.  it is NOT support here.  contact matthew for support.
<BananasBeYellow> ok thanks anyways
<jcstarken> thank you for the help
<mgolisch> domovoi: youd install libcurl3:i386 and so on
<domovoi> thank you so much moglisch
<dw1> /help
<nam_> I have an issue with my ethernet controller. After moving a hard disk over to a new box, running ifconfig doesn't show eth0 anymore. What could be the cause?
<chris__> hello all, wanting to dual boot windows w ubuntu 14.04.  (running 14.04 atm) is there any easy way of doing this?  been looking at documentation and some of it is all over the place
<reisio> chris__: yeah
<reisio> chris__: you got any free paritition space?
<reisio> 1min
<ubuntu14> i want to setup ubuntu vps using cpanel where can i find the detail procedure?
<nam_> I have an ethernet config issue. After moving my hard disk to a new machine (of same hardware configuration), ifconfig doesn't show eth0. What could cause this?
<daftykins> nam_: persistent net rules has locked out eth0 due to the change in MAC, if you run "sudo updatedb" followed by "locate persistent" it'll show you were that file is, edit it and remove the reference to your old/new NIC and then reboot and it'll be back
<daftykins> s/were/where/
<daftykins> nam_: oh it appears to be /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<srock> fileing rydu old ip
<hikaruBG> Hi all
<hikaruBG> Thank you for your help (Whoever helped me) to solve the freezing issue with my Desktop Ubuntu 14.04
<hikaruBG> runs like a dream now!
<Jonii> Hello, I need help installing Ubuntu 14.4
<vfilho> victomina, hi
<Jonii> I had 12.04 on my computer alongside Windows XP. However, for whatever reason 12.04 did not work, so I abandoned the system and as I never needed the space, I just left it there
<victomina> Hi VFilho
<Jonii> Now, I'd be willing to try again with 14.04. However, the installation offers to delete 12.04, as it should, but it warns me that it will delete all of the disk while doing so
<holstein> !install | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Jonii> not only the section 12.04 is at, but also my Windows
<holstein> Jonii: you can manually partition as you please
<Jonii> I don't understand the partition tool contained within
<Jonii> And since I really don't want to delete the only operating system that I know works for sure, I really want to know how to guarantee I don't delete my Windows while trying to install this OS
<JCM83> what's the ubuntu equivalent of winamp? Something to organize and play my music.
<Jonii> If it turns out ubuntu works I wouldn't mind Windows going away, but since 12.04 didn't work, there's a decent chance this won't work either
<reisio> JCM83: audacious
<holstein> Jonii: you can use gparted from a live CD to clear our what you like.. the onld 12.04 installation for example
<R0b0t1> Hi where is a repo that has a build of ssh which supports ed25519/curve25519?
<Jonii> holstein: and as a result, the installation program offers to only reside in the hole left by gparted?
<JCM83> thanks reisio
<hikaruBG> Jonii, what is your exact partition configuration.
<reisio> JCM83: it probably comes with something else, though, that you might also like
<holstein> Jonii: or, you manually do what you like
<zoidfarb> JCM83: Amarok is pretty popular too
<reisio> JCM83: like rhythmbox or something
<JCM83> rhythmbox isn't working for me. I try to open it, it "closed with an unexpected error."
<JCM83> I've been having some stuff broken since the update to 14.04. It keeps freezing up at weird times too.
<cknox> Jonii: do you currently boot straight to windows, or do you get a prompt to choose your OS?
<Jonii> hikaruBG: some hidden partitions that somehow relate to windows or ubuntu that I don't understand. Then there are Windows C, D and Ubuntu, labeled sda1, sda2 and sda5 I think
<zoidfarb> So I'm trying to re-install bcmwl-kernel-source, but when I do, I get this error: "Building only for 3.11.0-15-generic / Building for architecture x86_64 /Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed. /modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found." But what's weird is I AM running 3.11.0-15! $ uname -r gives "3.11.0-15-generic"
<Jonii> With random smaller partitions being sda4, sda5, sda6 and sda7
<Jonii> cknox, prompt to choose my os
<Jonii> Ubuntu 12.04 can be booted into. It just crashes roughly 2min after desktop becomes visible
<cknox> so you don't want to use gparted to nuke partitions unless you fix the mbr for windows...
<Jonii> cknox: that seems likely
<cknox> is there a failsafe option you could try to boot to?
<Jonii> cknox, outside Windows?
<hikaruBG> Jonii, hit me on PM
<cknox> if it allows you in, you may be able to do the upgrade from the disc
<hikaruBG> I will help you out
<JCM83> jonii that time response is interesting. You've got either a chron job misfiring or a problem with memory use.
<cknox> Jonii: sometimes there's an option to boot ubuntu or ubuntu failsafe
<Jonii> JCM83: it's not consistent. My vague recollection was that I deduced it had something to do with my GPU(graphics were wonky with some UI elements being replaced with error text)
<JCM83> Jonii: Interesting.
<JCM83> If the time relationship is not consistent that makes me think there's a use condition you could identify.
<Jonii> It might be memory related. I think it crashed quicker if I tried opening programs
<JCM83> Did you have any reason to believe your memory hardware might have been malfunctioning?
<Jonii> But yeah, I'm not really into solving that problem. It doesn't work, I'm cool with that, now I want to try 14.04 instead
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<greeter> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> greeter: hello mate
<greeter> what's up?
<lotuspsychje> greeter: no specific issue today :p
<SymBiioTE> Hey
<greeter> ah that's always good news
<lotuspsychje> For all users that are interested in ubuntu on a tablet, i recently installed ubuntu-touch on a nexus7 2013 wifi and its looking nice already, join #ubuntu-touch for more details
<greeter> wish i could afford to try it
<SymBiioTE> anyone here know how to use a SDR with ubuntu
<SymBiioTE> ?
<lotuspsychje> SymBiioTE: whats sdr
<SymBiioTE> software defined radio
<lotuspsychje> !info quisk | SymBiioTE
<ubottu> SymBiioTE: quisk (source: quisk): Software Defined Radio (SDR). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.11-1 (trusty), package size 298 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<vfilho> Defender1, hi
<Pici> SymBiioTE: there are a bunch of packages returned for apt-cache search sdr, a number of them look like they might do what you want.
<SymBiioTE> kool ill check it out
<hikaruBG> Hmm - there is no Mysql-Workbench 6.1.4 deb package for Ubuntu 14.04 and the ones for 13.10 and 12.04 have conflict version of the dependencies.
<hikaruBG> Very annoying!
<vfilho> Defender1, welcome to #ubuntu
<srock> shoutcast radio
<Defender1> vfilho, thank you. you is beatyfull
<lotuspsychje> hikaruBG: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450405/installing-mysql-workbench-on-ubuntu-14-04
<vfilho> Defender1, ¬¬
<Defender1> vfilho, gogogo programing
<lotuspsychje> hikaruBG: the last answer seems to have a workaround
<hikaruBG> lotuspsychje, I have read that. I have Mysql-server 5.6 installed, no way to swing it. Have to wait until Oracle guys release Workbench for the new Ubuntu Distribution i guess and work with other tools until they do
<owh> hikaruBG: You could create a virtual machine with an older version of Ubuntu and install the appropriate workbench onto that.
<hikaruBG> That could be a solution, thank you, owh
<hikaruBG> owh, an immediate question: which VM is better? VirtualBox or VMWare?
<owh> hikaruBG: That is an unanswerable question. I use VMware, others use VirtualBox, others use xen and kvm. It depends entirely on your environment. You could even fire up a cloud instance on something like AWS and run it there for cents in the dollar. As I said, it's an unanswerable question.
<hikaruBG> qwh thanks! :)
<hikaruBG> Diving into VirtualBox
<hikaruBG> :)
<james0r> when my laptop reaches critical (5%) it slows down to a crawl. i get that this is a power saving feature but i'd like to disable it. can't figure out what's responsible for this action though.
<darkpassenger> hi all, does wubi still exist ?
<james0r> using xubuntu
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<owh> james0r: Critical what?
<darkpassenger> thx
<james0r> owh, a critically low level. i'm using the term xubuntu gives me in the OSD
<Yelu> james0r, you mean the battery
<james0r> Yelu, whoops left out the most important part. yep the battery
<owh> james0r: It's likely something in your BIOS.
<james0r> i know i can change what is considered critical in power management but no matter what i change it always happens when battery reaches 5%
<james0r> owh, ahh. never thought to check that. i'll give it a look.
<hikaruBG> Aw, snap! Oracle VirtualBox also don't have a distribution DEB for 14.04
<hikaruBG> excellent :(
<holstein> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<holstein> hikaruBG: you dont need to get it that way
<hikaruBG> holstein, please do tell
<hikaruBG> :)
<rww> !info mysql-workbench
<ubottu> mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.8+dfsg-2 (trusty), package size 7663 kB, installed size 68533 kB
<rww> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<holstein> hikaruBG: just install it however you install packages.. software center, synaptic, or "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"
<hikaruBG> I did try that - it came back with an error...
<holstein> hikaruBG: you can read through the link i had the bot give you
<holstein> hikaruBG: ok.. use your words to describe the error
<hikaruBG> OK - I will do so, thanks
<holstein> hikaruBG: that is the way to install it.. any other way is going to be more challenging...
<Yelu> holstein, hikaruBG, there is no 14.10 deb https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<holstein> Yelu: i didnt mean to imply there was
<Yelu> hikaruBG, ok, maybe saucy will do
<holstein> Yelu: im intending to state that its in the default repos for 14.04, and no deb is needed
<holstein> Yelu: hikaruBG is not on 14.10
<Yelu> holstein, ok, may bad
<rww> hikaruBG: Is there something in MySQL Workbench 6.1.4 that isn't in 6.0.8 that you need?
<holstein> Yelu: no worries.. help us keep is straight :)
<Yelu> holstein, will do ;-)
<hikaruBG> rww, not particular. Are you saying I can install 6.0.8 with no issues on 14.04?
<rww> hikaruBG: It's in the repositories...
<hikaruBG> won't go with the versions of mysql-server I have
<rww> certain versions of MySQL Workbench only work with certain versions of MySQL Server? That's... silly of it.
<rww> hikaruBG: you've tried and it doesn't work?
<rww> oh. I see why.
<rww> you're using non-official packaging of mysql-server, so you're hitting version mismatches with in-repository packages. have fun with that, I don't do out-of-repo support.
<philena> does anyone know if the Java/Chromium/aura/noplugin issue getting fixed? or a workaround besides firefox?
<hikaruBG> yes, rww. It won't work for me...
<rww> yes, I just said why
<holstein> hikaruBG: sure.. thats why, though... you are breaking the package system with out of repo packages
<rww> although, hrm.
<hikaruBG> rww - the native ubuntu 14.04 packages offers you to install musql-server mysql-server-5.5 and mysql-server-5.6 (same for client)
<hikaruBG> I have triwd with every single one
<hikaruBG> and still won't install
<holstein> hikaruBG: vitrualbox?
<rww> hikaruBG: yeah, never mind me, I just dug deeper and discovered the specialness of Ubuntu's mysql packaging
 * rww goes back to his hole
<holstein> hikaruBG: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<holstein> !paste | hikaruBG
<ubottu> hikaruBG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beltorak> hi all; has anyone tried to use an updated xscreensaver (specifically 5.22)? The version reported by my system seems to indicate 5.15
<larsemil> so. usb-creator fails for me(both kde and gtk version).
<larsemil> how do i dd the iso?
<beltorak> or, alternately, what i really want is for xscreensaver to honor pam restrictions (that patch was added to xscreensaver 5.22)
<holstein> larsemil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59551/how-to-burn-a-iso-to-a-usb-device
<larsemil> holstein: tried that. no luck
<holstein> larsemil: thats how its done.. pastebin your errors
<larsemil> holstein: i get no errors. but it does not boot from stick
<holstein> larsemil: it may be that the stick is bad
<holstein> or the machine doest boot USB..
<larsemil> i have booted several times from usb on the machine
<owh> larsemil: Did you set the boot order in your BIOS?
<larsemil> and the stick is new
<nrdb01> hi .... I was trying to install webmin ... but it needs libnet-ssleay-perl ... but it won't install ... what am I meant to install instead?
<larsemil> and yes of course i set boot order.
<holstein> larsemil: new doesnt mean its not bad..
<holstein> larsemil:  i have had quite a few out of the box bad USB sticks
<hikaruBG> holstein, thanks - that worked. I don't know why i have had problems before ...
<hikaruBG> Thanks though! :)
<owh> larsemil: Did you do an md5 check?
<larsemil> owh: on the iso? yep
<owh> larsemil: No, on the USB stick.
<FreewheelinFrank> applications are in what folder?
<aarobc> Well that's one thing that' s bugged my about linux. In OSX all the apps are in a directory called apps and all self contained. with linux they're spread out all over the place
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: There is no one folder. Different parts of different applications are stored in special areas around the system. What are you trying to do?
<Radon_3> hi everyone, I have a very frustrating problem and I don't know how to solve, is anyone willing to help me?
<owh> Radon_3: Describe the problem.
<Radon_3> thanks
<Radon_3> here it goes
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>The executables are located in the /usr/bin folder
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: Yes, but an executable is not sufficient. Some applications only use an executable, but most need libraries and configuration files.
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>well when i get a popup asking me what software to open the file with i need to find the executable filename..
<owh> aarobc: Under OS X applications do exactly the same as under Linux. They install their stuff in all manner of places, including inside the Libraries folder. Just because you cannot see it, doesn't mean it isn't there.
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: Well, normally you should be able to select the application from the list of programmes in that dialog.
<ChibaPet> aarobc: That's a fascinating perspective. I tend to see it as being exactly the opposite.
<aarobc> owh: you sure? the apps are just a directory with ".app" appended to the file name
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: That's assuming that you installed the applications using apt or synaptic.
<ChibaPet> aarobc: How about application-installed frameworks? You know where they go, right?
<owh> aarobc: The app is implemented like that, yes. But the app tends to install stuff before it runs. Just because you can drop an app into the bin and "uninstall" it, doesn't mean that this removes all traces of the app.
<ChibaPet> Google won't help you!
<Zipper2014> Greetings. I am currently trying to get Ubuntu 14.04 to work on my Lenovo IdeaCentre K410 Desktop PC. However, after I install the OS, I get an error saying "Erro 1962: No operating system found". This is the third time I have installed it and the third time getting this message.
<aarobc> ChibaPet: on OSX? that's a different case, typically you're not going to be messing as much with frameworks anyway.
<owh> Zipper2014: During the installation, what are you doing at the final dialog when it asks about boot loaders?
<Radon_3> A few month back I bought this new PC, and I installed win7 on one partition of it. then I immediately Installed ubuntu on another drive of the same HD, the problem from then was that I could not get ubuntu to comeup. Now then I tried adding an 'Ubuntu' option using easybcd to win7 boot menu but again I couldn't get ubuntu to load. Today I made my
<Radon_3> USB stick bootable wit Ubuntu live amd 64 12.04 LTS version of ubuntu, and this time I chose "install ubuntu alongside windows' hoping that ubuntu will repalce the irretating win7 boot menu for me and install grub instead so I could login both to windows and ubuntu. Now the problem is that after the nstallation was over, I didn't get grub, and stil
<Radon_3> l win7 boot menu with a dummy ubuntu option, now when I press Enter on Ubuntu in the boot menu. All I get is: Initializing Variable Space...; Starting Cmain()... and then I get GRub4dos screen
<Radon_3> I really need help people
<ChibaPet> aarobc: It's not different. It's something that comes with a variety of applications. MacOS X is inherently messy.
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>hm yes i get a dialog box to choose an application but  the choose button opens a file manager window, not a list of applications. and darned it if my usr/bin folder is empty. i want to open a browser window! am using firefox...
<Zipper2014> After I restart the PC after the sucessful install, I go into the bios and change it from USB to the HD.
<aarobc> Typically I wouldn't care, but when you're compiling and installing a piece  of software, it's a huge pain to then remove it. If it's just in a directory, then you just nuke the directory
<ChibaPet> aarobc: Are you for some reason eschewing package managers?
<Beldar> !bootinfo | Radon_3 Pastebin the results of this script.
<ubottu> Radon_3 Pastebin the results of this script.: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<aarobc> ChibaPet: yeah, but half the time the repo is outdated anyway
<Zipper2014> WHo ubottu?
<ChibaPet> aarobc: For hand-built software, the common practise is to use Stow. Equally clean and contained.
<ChibaPet> aarobc: MacOS is the messiest system I've ever used. I just think it's amusing you're glossing over the mess and calling it orderly. :P
<Radon_3> ok, wait, I will join you guys from ubuntu live
<Radon_3> see you in a bit
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: Step back seven steps. What are you trying to actually do?
<aarobc> ChibaPet: I've never used osx extensively, so I'm not as familiar with how it's set up. I was just aware of how they have their apps.
<ChibaPet> aarobc: I've used it extensively. I'm using it now, and I've developed for it.
<owh> aarobc: That was a given once you told us that it was different to Linux :-)
<ChibaPet> aarobc: I've also used various Unixes extensively, and developed for them, and I'd take Unixy package management any day.
<aarobc> owh: it is different lol. it's bsd
<Zipper2014> I downloaded the http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/, but I am not sure what I am looking at.
 * owh nods
<Beldar> Zipper2014, It was not directed at you.
<Zipper2014> oh ok.
<ChibaPet> aarobc: BSD package management is very nearly as horrible as Mac OS X, but for other reasons.
<owh> Zipper2014: Again, what did you select during the installation when it asked you about booting?
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>i have a hyperlink in an email. i click it and opens this dialogue box. I guess its a file and maybe it should open up a file manager window?file:///home/frank/Documents/Work/OGMAGeographic%20Data%20Discovery%20Service.html
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: The link is pointing at a file on your local machine. If it's actually there, you can open it from within Firefox. The Firefox binary is at: `which firefox` on your computer. So, open up a Terminal, type in: "which firefox" and point the dialog at that location. (Don't enter the quotes.)
<alan_47> is it okay to ask questions regarding lubuntu here? lubuntu channel has tumbleweeds rolling around :)
<owh> alan_47: If we all start laughing, just laugh along. Otherwise try your luck and we might be able to assist.
<RWOverdijk> What's "release-upgrade-motd" and why is it being mean to my server?
<alan_47> owh: :) ok
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh> Thanks that worked
<alan_47> I installed lubuntu from liveUSB, however, it won't boot from disk, the grub menu shows but after that some green and pink dots appear on screen, i've tried nomodeset and blacklist nouvea, nvidia gtx560 here
<alan_47> blacklisting nouvea makes the lubuntu logo appear but after that it freezes on black screen
<owh> RWOverdijk: Did you pay the troll fee?
<RWOverdijk> owh, what?
<alan_47> it just works from liveusb though :(
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>nice command
<owh> RWOverdijk: You told us it was being mean. I thought you were making fun. I replied in a fun way. If you have an actual question, ask it and we'll see if we can help.
<RWOverdijk> owh, I did maked a funny. But I meant it was consuming 100% cpu.
<srock> troll fees are up this year
<RWOverdijk> So I changed /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=never
<owh> srock: Yup.
<RWOverdijk> And changed /etc/cron.weekly/update-notifier-common where I commented out #/usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>howver there is no firefox folder in my usr/bin
<Zipper2014> owh When I booted the Live OS, I clicked on install the OS. However, it would never work that way. So I had to use the Live OS and then install it that way. Now, after I installed the OS, I rebooted and went into bios to boot from the HD.
<RWOverdijk> I know what it _does_. I just don't get why it takes up 100% cpu.
<Zipper2014> However, it gave me an error afterwards.
<owh> RWOverdijk: Is it blocking on user input?
<owh> Zipper2014: What errror?
<RWOverdijk> owh, update-manager/release-upgrades? I don't think so. I never ran it. It's on by default (ubuntu server)
<Zipper2014> owh I got the following error, "Error 1962: No Operating System Found."
<RWOverdijk> owh, http://askubuntu.com/questions/322343/check-new-release-process-eating-up-resources-on-ubuntu-server-13-04 that's my problem.
<owh> Zipper2014: That's a Micro$oft error. That indicates that the bootloader isn't installed by Ubuntu. I'm unfamiliar how you point their bootloader at Ubuntu.
<owh> RWOverdijk: Interesting. Did you lodge a bug report?
<Zipper2014> owh: I have nothing, but ubuntu installed. No other OS is on the computer. It was windows 7, but that was completely removed.
<owh> FreewheelinFrank: There is no firefox folder, it's an executable file. On my machine it's at: /usr/bin/firefox
<mozzarella> guys help
<RWOverdijk> owh, I didn't. I figured someone else would've done it before me. That issue is almost a year old so I doubt I'd be the first to report it.
<mozzarella> I'm trying to share a folder with samba… on ubuntu
<mozzarella> doesn't work on the other side
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>so the which firefox command just says where the executable might be?
<mozzarella> it says access denied
<owh> Zipper2014: Clearly it is not completely gone. I normally zero out the first 1k of the drive before installing Ubuntu. The way I do it is to fire up the Live CD, open up a terminal, use the dd command to zero the beginning of the drive, then install.
<Zipper2014> mozzarella: You may have to allow the connection from each ip address in your firewall rules.
<mozzarella> Zipper2014: does ubuntu even have a firewall?
<Zipper2014> owh: How do I do this?
<Zipper2014> mozzarella: Yes. However, I am not sure about where Ubuntu may have theres at.
<owh> RWOverdijk: In my experience if there is a bug report, others will have tried work-arounds. If not you're special 0:-)
<pack^> mozzarella: just type "sudo ufw enable" in a terminal
<mozzarella> pack^: do you mean disable?
<owh> Zipper2014: If your drive has nothing important on it and you are happy to erase it all, use this command: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<owh> Zipper2014: This is a DANGEROUS command.
<Zipper2014> mozzarella: http://tinyurl.com/mgcj3k6
<pack^> mozzarella: if you want to turn it off then yes
<Jonii> Hello. Some very friendly chap from this channel helped me to install ubuntu 14.04 on my computer
<owh> Zipper2014: Make sure that /dev/hda is in fact your drive.
<Jonii> Now, unfortunately this help meant that my Windows is now unaccessible
<FreewheelinFrank> <owh>no that was stupid. so there is more than 1 usr/bin, i found it, right under system, not my profile name
<owh> Zipper2014: If you have more than one drive in your machine, be very careful.
<Jonii> Is there any easy, neat way to make Windows accessible again?
<mozzarella> doesn't change anything
<Zipper2014> owh: I am ok ditching whatever is left. I have no other drives on the PC.
<mozzarella> so it is NOT the firewall
<Zipper2014> owh: Do I do these commands on the Live OS?
<Jonii> Basically what happened was that the installation process seemingly destroyed all boot loaders on my computer. I then installed and ran a program that helped restore my bootloader, but it only did so for Linux
<RWOverdijk> owh, Ah well. Thanks anyway.
<owh> Zipper2014: The command works on the LiveCD, you'll need to use "sudo".
<Zipper2014> mozzarella: It could be.
<Jonii> Installed and ran using live CD ubuntu
<owh> RWOverdijk: Giving up so quickly?
<mozzarella> Zipper2014: it's not
<Jonii> But this program did not restore my Windows
<Jonii> And now that I have Linux set up, I'd want to revisit Windows, just to make sure it's alright.
<RWOverdijk> owh, Well, no. Just giving up for now because I have work to do. It's not acting up currently so I have some time.
<Jonii> I don't think I'm going back, but even encouraging words that tell me that there is a way to return to Windows if things somehow turn up sour, would help me sleep at night
<owh> RWOverdijk: I'd recommend that you head to #ubuntu-server and ask there.
<Zipper2014> owh: If you do not mind, can you write the string out where I can type it? I am using my other pc to use this chat due to not getting it to work on the one not working.
<Jonii> Of course, any help that would directly help me to restore Windows would be even better
<mozzarella> I'm trying to share a folder with samba on ubuntu, but it doesn't work
<mozzarella> help please
<owh> Zipper2014: I do not understand what you mean.
<RWOverdijk> owh, I didn't even know that channel existed. Thanks :)
<Zipper2014> owh: The command line you gave me is not really clear to me. I am use to something like "Sudo apt-get install" or "sudo apt-get update".
<owh> mozzarella: What doesn't work? Your keyboard, the mouse, the software? Be specific.
<mozzarella> owh: it says "access denied" when I try to access the folder from a windows machine
<owh> mozzarella: As a guest or a user?
<Zipper2014> mozzarella: did you allow guest access?
<mozzarella> owh: a guest I guess… wasn't asked to log in or anything
<Zipper2014> You may need to add guest acess to the shared folder.
<mozzarella> Zipper2014: yes
<Jonii> Any encouraging words?
<owh> Zipper2014: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<Jonii> Also, if someone could help me with google search words, that would be nice
<owh> Zipper2014: Or if your drive is sda, it's: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<Jonii> Grub 2 locate windows?
<owh> Jonii: Lots going on around here. Without hitting return 17 times, what are you trying to solve?
<Radon_3> hi guys, again, sorry if it took me this long.
<Jonii> owh: long story short, i installed ubuntu, and lost windows bootloader and access to windows in the process. trying to regain that
<massimo> buongiorno a tutti
<Radon_3> what is the defaul password for su in ubuntu live?
<owh> Radon_3: Empty. Use sudo -s
<Jonii> Radon_3: I don't think there is a password for su in ubuntu live?
<owh> !it | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Radon_3> well it is asking for a password, and when I don't enter anything it says authentication failed
<owh> Radon_3: With sudo -s?
<Zipper2014> It says: 1+0 records in 1+0 records out 512 bytes (512 B) copied, 0.000866577 s, 591 kb/s
<Radon_3> no
<Zipper2014> own: is this right?
<owh> Zipper2014: Yup. Now install Ubuntu.
<owh> Jonii: My Google was "grub windows" and this link came back: http://askubuntu.com/questions/135272/how-to-boot-into-windows-7-when-grub-is-installed-in-the-windows-partition
<Radon_3> ok, so I have extracted bootinfoscript in '/media/WasteSpace/bootinfoscript' how should I run it?
<yellowfish> If I'm running 4 python processes, will they run faster on a 2 core compared to a one core?
<owh> Beldar: You're up!
<Zipper2014> owh: For some reason, it either gets stuck at the part where it says "Fro best results, please ensure that this computer:" OR it moves past that part.
<Zipper2014> A lot of times it gets stuck there.
<owh> yellowfish: Ask that in #python.
<Radon_3> sudo -s /media/WasteSpace/bootinfoscript  -> says -> /bin/bash: /media/WasteSpace/bootinfoscript: Permission denied
<owh> yellowfish: Ask that in #python
<Radon_3> what should I do?
<Radon_3> sudo /media/WasteSpace/bootinfoscript -> sudo: /media/WasteSpace/bootinfoscript: command not found
<owh> Radon_3: No. Type in "sudo -s[return]", then run the script.
<Radon_3> did it but again says permission denied :(
<Jonii> It gives conflicting advice. bootrec /fixboot may or may not solve the problem according to that
<owh> Jonii: Ironically you and Radon_3 are having a similar problem.
<Jonii> Also, there's an issue. That question presumes there is windows entry, that is not working, on the grub menu
<Jonii> There is not one in my case
<Jonii> Only Ubuntu
<Beldar> Jonii, Try in ubuntu sudo update-grub
<Radon_3> http://tny.cz/c48ec5a3
<Radon_3> ;(
<owh> Radon_3: Well that's pretty special.
<mgolisch> Radon_3: the thing is not executable?
<Jonii> Beldar: is there a reason to expect that this command would do something bad to my computer?
<mgolisch> usualy external media is mounted noexec
<mgolisch> so you cant execute anything on it
<owh> Fair point.
<Beldar> Radon_3, Honestly I have no idea how the download is not in downloads, so all you have to do is run.  sudo ~/Downloads/bootinfoscript
<owh> You can work around it, use this as your command: "bash /media/WasteSpace/bootinfoscript"
<Beldar> Jonii, standard command
<Zipper2014> owh: OK I quite the install and ran it again and it is now working.
<owh> Zipper2014: Excellent. Make sure you pay the tooth fairy.
<Zipper2014> owh: Will let you know what the end results will be after it is done installing.
<Radon_3> got it to work
<Radon_3> Finally
<owh> Zipper2014: Pay attention when it asks about the boot installer.
<Zipper2014> owh: Mind to explain this more?
<owh> Well, that's three people with boot block issues. Anyone see a trend?
<Radon_3> http://tny.cz/b0991655
<owh> Zipper2014: You need to have the installer install the boot loader in the drive, not the partition.
<Radon_3> ^Result
<dw1> Darn video drivers
<Zipper2014> What I normally do is I choose erease and install.
<Beldar> Radon_3, Looks good you just need grub in the mbr, this tool with the basic repair should work, it has the same script run save it's url.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Radon_3> Beldar: Will it make it possible for me to boot to both ubuntu and windows?
<Beldar> Radon_3, I have to take off for work for a 1/2 hr now is all.
<Radon_3> OK man, won't make you stay anylonger, go get the work, thanks for help
<Beldar> Radon_3, Should yes, grub multiboots, I have 4 OS on my HD.
<Jonii> Beldar: I don't want to break the system any further. I want either to understand the command you're asking me to run or hear reassuring words that tell me that I can't damage the system by running the command suggested
<Radon_3> owh: any ideas?
<Jonii> I'm trying to read about the theory behind update-grub, but it seems to use information from files that I don't understand how they were created or what information they contain
<Jonii> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<Jonii> Namely, that source
<Beldar> Jonii, Ah surem grub is the bootloader, it has a part called the os-prober, this finds other OS and adds them to the boot menu.
<Jonii> okay
<Jonii> That's more or less what I was trying to find
<owh> Radon_3: Ideas? Lots. Many and varied. About what in particular?
<Beldar> Jonii, That's an excellent source, I have to gp to work is all.
<Beldar> go*
<Radon_3> oh, funny. about my problem and how I can fix it without hurting my data
<owh> Radon_3: Did you not read the information from Beldar?
<Radon_3> the Boot-repair thingy?
<Radon_3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<owh> Yup
<Radon_3> ok, hang on
<Radon_3> I am going to read it
<owh> I'll just sit here holding on with baited breath then :-)
<kanhiya> hi all, recently i was using Mobile Media converter in ubuntu, now i am using ubuntu 14.04 and mobile media converter is not installing . Many dependency problems, medibuntu repo. are down and is there any GUI  alternative to the MObile media converter
<Radon_3> owh: seems cool, doesn't ubuntu itself have a kind of beeot repair utility? I mean like a part of the original live iso?
<kanhiya> i tried format junkie but it is not up to the mark, it is not allowing me to set options for converted video resolutions
<kanhiya> i mean, i need 320X240 videos
<kanhiya> and i am unable to convert them in specified format
<kanhiya> guys and gals, any help will be appreciated
<owh> Radon_3: Use the 2nd option and the answer will be Yes.
<kanhiya> it is necessary for me to convert videos,
<owh> kanhiya: I'm sure a question is coming soon.
<owh> kanhiya: Perhaps it would help if you asked your question first. Then we might be able to help.
<kanhiya> owh: :) i have already asked my question
<Radon_3> owh: I am actually doing that. but this command 'sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list' gives me this error: 'can't read /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list: No such file or directory'
<kanhiya> owh: recently i was using Mobile Media converter in ubuntu, now i am using ubuntu 14.04 and mobile media converter is not installing . Many dependency problems, medibuntu repo. are down and is there any GUI  alternative to the MObile media converter
<Radon_3> should I just ignore it?
<owh> Radon_3: Which version of Ubuntu are you currently running?
<Zipper2014> Is it me or does 14.04's logo look like Heart Bleeds logo?
<owh> Zipper2014: No, it's just you.
<Radon_3> I am running ubuntu 12.04LTS live
<Radon_3> on a flash USB stick
<srock> no way
<Zipper2014> It would be cool if we could use the Live OS and save things to it.
<owh> Radon_3: That's "Precise", so neither trusty or saucy are correct.
<srock> blue ray movies online
<Zipper2014> Where did Ubuntu get its name for 14.04?
<Radon_3> owh: I didnot understand your last comment man, what do you mean?
<Radon_3> What should I do now?
<owh> Radon_3: The command replaces the word "trusty" with the word "saucy". Both of those are names of Ubuntu versions. You're version is called "precise".
<owh> s/You're/Your/
<victomina> VFilho, tá aí??
<zhang_> what are you doing?
<owh> zhang_: Breathing and typing, you?
<Zipper2014> LMAO
<owh> Radon_3: I'm trying to figure out if the tool is available under 12.04.
<Zipper2014> I am so happy to know that a REAL living being was helping me and not some undead.
<owh> Zipper2014: I might be lying :)
<Radon_3> owh: So I will wait for your info man, tell me if it is safe to run it.
<Zipper2014> lol
<owh> Radon_3: GoogleFu says: http://www.itworld.com/software/319339/install-boot-repair-utility-ubuntu-1210-or-1204
<victomina> VFilho, are you fuck there??
<Zipper2014> BTW, it is normal for Ubuntu 14.04 to take a while to install? about 20 minutes.
<owh> victomina: This channel is rated PG.
<Radon_3> so I assume it is safe to proceed, am I right?
<zhang_> where are you from?
<owh> Radon_3: Do you have backups?
<Radon_3> No, actually
<Radon_3> I have a 500GB disk full of data
<Zipper2014> zhang_: owh is from a world that is unknown to man kind.
<Radon_3> and have no other place to copy them to
<owh> zhang_: I come from a land down under where women glow and men plunder.
<Zipper2014> lol
<zhang_> hahhahahhahahhahah
<owh> Radon_3: So, I'm guessing that you like living on the edge.
<Radon_3> can you please give me the right version of "sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list" for my OS?
<Radon_3> I can't type in the right one
<owh> kanhiya: When you attempted to install your preferred tool, did you first update the apt cache and then upgrade the machine and then attempt to install your application?
<owh> Radon_3: Did you read the link I sent to you.
<kanhiya> YES, it is already updated
<kanhiya> owh: i didn't upgraded, i did a clean install
<kanhiya> of ubuntu 14.04
<Radon_3> yes, but I figured you just wanted to show me that it was safe to use this tool in 12.04
<owh> Radon_3: It has instructions on how to install it.
<Zipper2014> Is Ubuntu now offering rolling updates?
<kanhiya> owh: i tried xvid something, it is not working well
<Zipper2014> releases*
<owh> kanhiya: Is the application you want to install in the standard repositories?
<Ben64> Zipper2014: no
<Zipper2014> Ben64: Do you think they will in the future?
<Ben64> Zipper2014: unlikely
<jey> Where should I ask Ubuntu developer related questions? I'm interested in helping investigate a crash bug in firefox. I'm handy with gdb and strace, but I need some guidance on the Ubuntu-specific aspects
<owh> #ubuntu-devel
<lijianying> 。。。
<owh> !cn | lijianying
<ubottu> lijianying: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Zipper2014> owh: It did not work. =*(
<owh> Zipper2014: Define "it".
<Zipper2014> "Error 1962: No operating syatem found. Press any key to repeat boot sequence."
<owh> Zipper2014: Did you get the boot loader question?
<Radon_3> alright, the thing is installed and ready to be used, shall I go on?
<Zipper2014> After I installed the OS, I went into bios and set the boot to HD and than CD and took out the USB.
<Radon_3> I am actually a little bit afraid, I mean afraid of losing my data
<owh> Radon_3: That's entirely up to you. Personally I'd go to the nearest shop, put down $99 and buy a hard drive.
<victomina> Hey,Somebody from brasil??
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: Do you not have a way to back it up?
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: that would be a no
<owh> !br | victomina
<ubottu> victomina: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Zipper2014> No CDs or DVDs or a Flash drive? =(
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: no
<Radon_3> nothing
<Zipper2014> =(
<Radon_3> I am a total free loader
<victomina> #ubuntu-br
<owh> Radon_3: That's entirely up to you. Personally I'd go to the nearest shop, put down $99 and buy a hard drive.
<nrdb01> I am having trouble install some software I keep getting messages like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7371024/  ... what is wrong?
<Radon_3> anyways, what's the worst that can happen?
<owh> Radon_3: Loose all your data.
<Radon_3> ALL of it, and not just the MBR???
<owh> Radon_3: You asked what the worst was that could happen.
<Radon_3> oh, I see
<owh> nrdb01: Did you do what it suggests?
<nrdb01> owh, I am hesitant to force an install
<victomina> Hum Radon_3 i get it
<owh> Radon_3: Don't mistake me. You're delving into the depths of the plumbing of your system.
<Zipper2014> owh: I will screen shot each step and share you a link to it when I am done. Maybe you can tell me what I am doing wrong.
<owh> nrdb01: It's a fix, not a force. Use apt-get -f install and it will attempt to fix any bits that are not yet correctly installed.
<owh> nrdb01: Just "apt-get -f install", nothing else.
<Radon_3> victomina: what do you mean?
<nrdb01> owh, ok I will
<Radon_3> owh: Well in my case I don't like to dive into this
<owh> Zipper2014: Not sure that's the best path any longer.
<owh> Zipper2014: Did you keep hitting enter, or did you actually make choices on the installer?
<Zipper2014> I made choices.
<owh> Zipper2014: So, what choice did you make for the bootloader?
<Zipper2014> owh: On the first screen I clicked "Continue" ----> on the second page I clicked "Download updates while installing" & "Install this third-party softrware".
<owh> Zipper2014: It occurs to me that the order might be different than I recall. When you installed Ubuntu, did you choose: "Install Ubuntu alongside them", or "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"
<Zipper2014> I always do "Erase disk and install Ubuntu".
<owh> Zipper2014: How many drives in the machine?
<Zipper2014> One
<owh> Zipper2014: In the BIOS are you sure you're pointing at the HDD and not at some other device?
<Zipper2014> Sada drive
<Zipper2014> I am 100% sure.
<owh> Zipper2014: Well, to re-use a phrase: "That's special." Let me have a think.
<Zipper2014> owh: I have also made sure that thew installtion matches the code matching thing to assure it is not currpted. And it passed.
<computer> hiiii all
<Radon_3> brb
<Jonii> I am grateful
<Jonii> Beldar: thank you
<Jonii> Beldar: update-grub fixed all my problems
<Jonii> I am happy now
<owh> Zipper2014: So, let me recap: You have a machine with one hdd, a SATA drive. It has nothing important on it. A full install of Ubuntu with "Erase disk" completes, but it doesn't boot. It returns the error "Error 1962: No operating syatem found. Press any key to repeat boot sequence." even removing the MBR with dd didn't fix the issue.
<Beldar> Jonii, Cool, enjoy. ;)
<owh> Zipper2014: This is an interesting lead: http://superuser.com/questions/559526/lenovo-desktop-computer-only-boot-with-f12
<owh> Nothing like finding the solution just as the person leaves ;-)
<trijntje> A user posted this screenshot of a 4Mb file taking 34Mb on an ext4 filesystem. What can be that cause of that huge overhead?
<trijntje> http://www.mediafire.com/view/1vf1otqol0ic1m9/2014-04-30-212212_1360x768_scrot.png#
<owh> trijntje: Large block size?
<dw1> hmm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dw1> darn new technologies....
<zsandu> guys, I'm about to install ubuntu on my laptop, via the "something else" option. Now what I'd like to do is skip the part where it installs the bootloader. I already have syslinux that can handle that. How can skip it? o.o
<owh> trijntje: Is /media/{mumble} a special device, like a DVD?
<owh> dw1: That page makes my eyes water.
<cfhowlett> zsandu when the option appears to choose if/where to install, choose neither
<trijntje> owh: no, it should be an ext4 partition
<tracyone> :-D
<owh> dw1: It has the same density of information as "A quick howto on compiling the kernel from source."
<owh> trijntje: Is it a huge drive?
<dw1> owh: haha, yeah
<trijntje> owh: yeah, 2TB or larger
<obx> guys i have a sound problem
<dw1> owh: thats the "newer, simpler" documentation ;)
<owh> dw1: OMH
<owh> s/H/G/
<owh> trijntje: With sudo fdisk -l you can determine the block size of the drive.
<zsandu> cfhowlett, well, there is drop list saying: "Device for boot loader installation". But there's no option to choose "none".
<obx> i'm using pulseaudio and at higher volumes ESPECIALLY in vlc the sound gets clippy and distorted
<cfhowlett> zsandu if you choose NO device that = "none"
<owh> obx: VLC has a system that allows you to set the volume to more than 100%, it's a software compressor IIRC. It's not ever going to be perfect.
<obx> i should probably test with other sound
<obx> like flash
<owh> obx: Yup.
<trijntje> owh: I'll ask the user to tell the block size. I guess if the block size is >16kb AND those songs are torrented it could explain the fragmentation, since the minimum chunk size in torrents is 16kb, so each piece would get the blocksize=16kb overhead
<Zipper2014> Sorry lost internet, like always. I really hate Comcast.
<obx> i did the pulse-audio systemwide thing from webupd8
<trijntje> blocksize - 16kb
<zsandu> cfhowlett, indeed. The problem is i'm presented only with /dev/sdx options
<obx> Zipper2014: i have dish internet
<owh> Zipper2014: Did you see the link I sent you?
<Zipper2014> obx: Is it worse?
<obx> Oh god
<obx> anyways let me try flash quickly
<Zipper2014> owh: I am sorry, I did not.
<owh> Zipper2014: http://superuser.com/questions/559526/lenovo-desktop-computer-only-boot-with-f12
<cfhowlett> zsandu you ARE using the manual installation option?  i.e. "install to something else" (or similar language)?
<StPiere> my terminal in ubuntu 14.04 very often runs sluggy and slow
<owh> Zipper2014: I'm thinking this is a UEFI issue.
<StPiere> i have tried gnome-terminal, terminator , uterm, xterm
<obx> yup owh it's just vlc
<Zipper2014> owh: What does this mean?
<StPiere> any idea?
<obx> i'm playing a song in youtube and it's pretty loud and it sounds fine
<owh> obx: I'm guessing that means the default volume is more than 100%.
<owh> obx: In VLC that is.
<owh> Zipper2014: It means that you need to set your boot to legacy. There's an evil page that dw1 shared that has more information.
<obx> owh: yeah but i can barely hear at 100 i think
<owh> Zipper2014: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<trijntje> owh: thanks for your help
<nodedfree> i am seeking of intresting game server to run on my vps.. which you recommend? (thought about cs:go)
<owh> obx: Then the hardware volume of your speakers is too low.
<owh> trijntje: Geen probleem :-)
<obx> how do i change that lol
<owh> obx: Well if YouTube is working and VLC isn't, you've "fixed" something.
<obx> owh yeah this is actually the second reinstall of ubuntu in the past two days
<obx> i had pixpuf errors earlier today
<dw1> owh, Zipper2014 when Jordan_U is on ask him, he's a pro :)
<obx> it does get a little skippy sometimes on youtube
<obx> but i'm ok with that
<owh> obx: Read this: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=72471
<obx> owh: you are the best jsyk
<Zipper2014> I am just very confused because I have been able to install Zorin OS, which uses the same installer. Not sure why Ubuntu should be any different.
<dw1> obx: try volume knob on speaker wire :P
<Zipper2014> This link is great, but very confusing as to what I am doing.
<owh> dw1: Nah, unless YouTube has a hand that gets out of the screen and turns the knob...
 * dw1 isnt really paying attention
<owh> Zipper2014: It's catering for Windows users. Likely it has some UEFI magic.
<Zipper2014> I have no windows on this PC.
<Zipper2014> It has been long ditched.
<obx> ok after listening to the boss sing "royals" i can say it's vlc
<owh> Zipper2014: I know. The UEFI stuff is evil and it's likely what's causing your boot issue. In your BIOS you should be able to set this correctly.
<dw1> Zipper2014: try boot-repair prog from livecd?
<Zipper2014> dw1: There are no boot repair on the Live OS.
<owh> dw1: No point, we did a fresh install with a zeroed MBR.
<Zipper2014> owh: I am good with directions. But not sure what else to turn off. I have disabled the quick boot load.
<dw1> Zipper2014: yeah, you need to download https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Zipper2014> dw1: After I do this, do I need a new Flash Drive for this?
<Zipper2014> Or do I run this while on the Live OS?
<dw1> Zipper2014: option #2
<owh> dw1: Ah, I see. boot-repair is the UEFI "fix". Fun.
<dw1> its supposed to be magic, for everything
<owh> dw1: Like rebuilding the Desktop?
<dw1> owh: not that magic
<owh> dw1: Or zapping the P-RAM?
<Zipper2014> dw1: Can the magic fix finish the 5th install for me? Oh and get me somemore coffee too please?
<dw1> Zipper2014: :)
<Zipper2014> I wont say any name or bash anyone, but this community seems to be a LOT more respectful and clean then mints.
<owh> Zipper2014: Bugger. Sorry I added one more to your list.
<owh> Zipper2014: It's what brought me over from Debian :)
<Zipper2014> After a few run ins with Mint, I never used there OS again.
<owh> dw1: What do you recon. Have you got a few spare nicks to help Zipper2014 install the OS a few more times. We should be able to get it up to 12 >;-)
<Zipper2014> dw1: After doing option two, are these suppose to be all in one or seperate commands?
<owh> Zipper2014: They are 4 separate lines.
<Zipper2014> k
<Radon_3> owh: OK, according to this "sudo grub-install /dev/XXX" I am willing to try 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' is this recomended?
<Radon_3> Is this something you would do?
<owh> Radon_3: Yup.
<Radon_3> really?
<Beldar> Radon_3, sda is correct
<owh> Radon_3: Yup. Really.
<dw1> grub-install is the legacy grub.
<dw1> i learned this from Jordan
<Radon_3> I mean, If I run this command, am I still risking losing my data or not?
<owh> Radon_3: It will install a boot loader into the MBR of /dev/sda
<dw1> grub2 is grub-pc, update-grub
<owh> dw1: Huh?
<dw1> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc will reconfig grub2 easy
<Beldar> dw1, for loading the mbr grub-install is correct
<Zipper2014> Yea, we have 50/Mbps Download and 10/Mbps Upload and our provider simple disrespects it's customers with no regards to the fact they're paying for services. They are also listed as the number 1 worst company in the US. (Comcast)
<dw1> k
<Radon_3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Radon_3> what is the possiblity of me losing some data to that command?
<dw1> none
<owh> Radon_3: Your data will not be affected. You may have to jump through a few hoops to get to it, but the command won't erase it. It installs a tiny programme that allows your computer to choose which OS to boot.
<Zipper2014> Radon_3, how sentive is your data?
<Zipper2014> sensitive*
<Radon_3> not much, just won't be able to replicate some of my documents, and also won't actually be able to download them , soI would say from scale of 1 to 10, may data is 4 sensitive
<Beldar> Radon_3, That command is from the install, you would have to be chrooted to run it on a live cd/usb
<dw1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<obx> that completely fixed it owh thank you OH SO MUCH
<Radon_3> Beldar: how can I get chrooted?
<Zipper2014> You could host the data on the cloud, but you give them permission to use it how they wish.
<obx> it no longer gets clippy over 100%
<owh> obx: Egg sealant.
 * obx hugs owh
<dw1> i'd go with grub2 not grub legacy.......
<obx> is there a firefox room on freenode
<dw1> grub-install is legacy
<owh> obx: TIAS
<obx> i don't know what means
<Radon_3> dw1: how can I get grub 2?
<dw1> Radon_3: you may already have it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<dw1> Radon_3: does dpkg -l | grep grub-pc show a package?
<Beldar> dw1, grub-install is not legacy, stop that.
<dw1> Beldar: after i ran grub-install i was reprimanded and instructed on how to reinstall grub2 because i broke it
<owh> obx: Try It And See
<Beldar> this is a /dev/sda a mbr load
<Radon_3> dw1: yes two packages
<dw1> yes grub2 also loads to mbr
<owh> There are several other OS installs on Radon_3's machine.
<Zipper2014> dw1: After I finish this process, do I reinstall again? Or will it run what I already have installed?
<owh> Zipper2014: It will find what is already there.
<dw1> Radon_3: ok do a debconf-show grub-pc
<dw1> Radon_3: should be a * next to your disk.. if so all good
<dw1> Radon_3: if not, run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<Zipper2014> owh & dw1: We should put you both in a bottle... we shall call you Linux Genies.
<dw1> Radon_3: and when you get to the part to choose where to install, choose the drive not a partition
<dw1> Radon_3: then debconf-show grub-pc will show its installed to the drive and should work
<owh> Zipper2014: If only that paid the bills :)
<Zipper2014> lol
<onca> I need to convert a string to url uhh I don't know what that's called
<onca> you knw, where spaces are replaced with %20
<owh> onca: URLencode
<onca> ktnxbai
 * onca *hugs* owh
<dw1> Radon_3: easy :)
<Zipper2014> Is it on my end or is it slow connecting to archive.ubuntu.com?
<owh> Zipper2014: Works for me.
<zsandu> cfhowlett, sorry for the late replies. I was doing some other stuff. Here's a pic of the options I got: https://www.dropbox.com/s/x3n4r2t6ekrxpcf/IMG_20140501_085229_133.jpg
<Radon_3> ok, I ran "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and I get this error: root@ubuntu:~# sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<cfhowlett> zsandu yes but at some point on a manual install you are given the explicit option to install a bootloader - or NOT install a bootloader.
<zsandu> cfhowlett, alright. Thank you <3
<Radon_3> error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<dw1> Radon_3: you dont need grub-install if you do dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc it will fix it right up..
<Radon_3> How should I fix this?
<dw1> Radon_3: i was told not to use grub-install for grub2/grub-pc
<owh> dw1: I think Radon_3 is now running two different sets of commands at the same time.
<dw1> owh: yeah
<obx> how would i go about setting up a complete "dev" set up for compiling coding etc
<owh> dw1: When Radon_3 comes back, start from the beginning.
<dw1> owh: whyy
<Radon_3> my mozilola just crashed
<cfhowlett> obx options abound.  I suggest you grab the Dell Sputnik ISO packages.
<Radon_3> sorry
<owh> dw1: Because there is now confusion and confusion is not good with data.
<Radon_3> ok, I get this error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<owh> obx: Dev for what?
<Radon_3> Grub probe
<obx> i don't know gcc g++ etc
<Radon_3> What should I do?
<obx> it used to be build-essential(s)?
<dw1> Radon_3: youre running grub-install.. dont run that with grub-pc... run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<obx> but i haven't used ubuntu regularly in quite a few years
<Beldar> Radon_3, this is the chroot and install. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Radon_3> dw1: what is the command for that?
<Zipper2014> http://tinyurl.com/n5xmxzu
<Zipper2014> How does this look?
<cfhowlett> obx here is the list of sputnik developer edition packages:  http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/os-applications/w/wiki/3687.software-dell-xps-13-laptop-developer-edition.aspx
<ambush276> hey guys i was wondering about a question about the nc command
<owh> Zipper2014: You don't have a boot loader. You need to do the same as Radon_3 is doing.
<obx> i meant on ubuntu but
<Zipper2014> Then what was the point of me using that tool?
<cfhowlett> obx sputnik is a customized version of ubuntu
<ambush276> ive read many comments on stackoverflwo but i can't accomplish this simple function
<ambush276> i basically just want to check if a port is open with nc
<owh> Zipper2014: To learn that. As in, until know we didn't know that you didn't have a boot loader. Now we do.
<ambush276> on the listening server i have nc -l portNo
<Zipper2014> So what do I do?
<ambush276> on the client ive tried many things all i want is a response of some kind to tell me if the port is open or closed
<owh> Listen to the instructions dw1 is giving to Radon_3.
<owh> Uh, Zipper2014, listen to the instructions dw1 is giving to Radon_3.
<dw1> no, now im doubting stuff because grub-install is part of the method at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
 * owh sighs.
<dw1> but it was sooo easy with dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc.. but that wasnt from a livecd
<Zipper2014> I'm sorry, what does grub have to do with a boot loader?
<owh> Zipper2014: It *is* a boot loader.
<Zipper2014> Really?
<Zipper2014> dw1: When my computer starts up, it beeps at me. Why is this?
<owh> Zipper2014: No, I just make stuff up for fun.
<dw1> Zipper2014: could be lots of things......
<Jordan_U>  /lastlog dw1
<Zipper2014> Calm down silly thing.
<dw1> Zipper2014: serious hardware error, even
<cfhowlett> Zipper2014 hardware failure message or just normal on/off feedback.  read your documentation
<Beldar> dw1, You have installing grub mixed with loading the mbr
<owh> Zipper2014: You're holding down a key on the keyboard.
<dw1> Beldar: perhaps
<Zipper2014> It did not beep until after I ran that boot thing.
<Beldar> it happens to all of us
<Zipper2014> ok so what do I need to install on the Live OS?
<owh> So, both Zipper2014 and Radon_3 are running LiveCDs. They need an MBR installed.
<Zipper2014> What is an MBR?
<owh> Master Boot Record
<Zipper2014> How do we get this?
<owh> The computer boots. It looks for bootable hardware. The hardware has an MBR that points at a boot loader which loads the OS.
<owh> Beldar was talking through it with Radon_3 when dw1 got confused. Is everyone now on the same page?
<Zipper2014> And when it does not fin this, it gives us the error 1962? If so, how can we fix this?
<owh> Zipper2014: Stand by. We're working on it for both you and Radon_3.
<owh> Beldar: Over to you.
<Zipper2014> Great thank you both very much for your time and help. =)
<Zipper2014> brb nature calls.
<Radon_3> done http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Radon_3> going to restart
<Radon_3> standby for thhe news
<dw1> exiting.
<dw1> exciting.
<helmut_> hi
<apg> hi
<apg> hi
<owh> low
<Zipper2014> Did he come back yet?
<Zipper2014> BTW, does Radon_3 have a Lenovo like me?
<bekks> Zipper2014: The hardware doesnt matter actually.
<Zipper2014> k
<hikaruBG> hi guys
<owh> low girls
<hikaruBG> suddenly the shutdown button on my Ubuntu 14.04 won't show
<hikaruBG> any ideas why?
<owh> hikaruBG: Which shutdown button?
<hikaruBG> in the top right corner
<Zipper2014> hikaruBG: Sorry, I try to use it on my hubby. Forgot to return it.
<hikaruBG> shut down should show small display
<owh> hikaruBG: Are you talking about the button missing or the display missing?
<Radon_3> nope, the motherfing BillGates doesn't let go
<Radon_3> Firmly holding the ground
<Zipper2014> lol
<Radon_3> All I get is still Strating Cmain()...
<Radon_3> a few blinks
<owh> Radon_3: So, does the boot info stuff now show a boot loader?
<Zipper2014> Randon_3, this calls for some chain cutters.
<Radon_3> and then grub4dos
<hikaruBG> the top corner button is there, when you click it - there is a drop-down menu, then there is shutdown option there and it won't do anything when you click it.
<bekks> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root> umm
<owh> ROTFL
<bekks> Guest13160: you are still using your root account.
<hikaruBG> owh, the top corner button is there, when you click it - there is a drop-down menu, then there is shutdown option there and it won't do anything when you click it.
<Radon_3> I can boot to the Fing windows though
<owh> hikaruBG: Try logging out and logging back in.
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: I know hardware does not matter, but are you using a Lenovo?
<hikaruBG> i have
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: nope
<hikaruBG> same issue
<Radon_3> I am on a PC man
<exported> lolz
<Zipper2014> We all are on a PC.
<dw1> Radon_3: try doing the chroot then dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc .. should go easy and find all OSes
<Radon_3> would somebody kindly help me please
<owh> Radon_3: That's what we've been doing for some time now. Three of us.
<Radon_3> I want the fucking windows7 boot loader to fuckoff, with all due respect
<Guest13160> how to change my name
<bekks> Guest13160: log out as root. log in as user.
<dw1> Radon_3: family channel, dont get banned :p
<cfhowlett> Radon_3 profanity in this family friendly channel is disrespectful.  adjust.
<owh> Radon_3: use the instructions that dw1 gave you. Do all the steps until grub-install. When you're there let us know.
<Radon_3> sorry, won't happen again, that's just how frustrated I am right now
<Guest13160> how change name
<bekks> Guest13160: log out as root. log in as user.
<cfhowlett> !nick|Guest13160
<owh> The same goes for you Zipper2014. Use this URL: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<ubottu> Guest13160: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Guest13160> @cfhowlett  thks
<Guest13160> nick Cooive
<Guest13160> #nick Cooive
<owh> Guest13160: The character you're looking for is the forward slash.
<bekks> Guest13160: "/nick newnick" - and changing your nickname will not change the fact that you are still logged in as root.
<owh> bekks: I'm not sure that Cooive understands what you mean.
<Cooive> 打不出来汉字
<cfhowlett> !cn|Cooive
<ubottu> Cooive: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Radon_3> dw1: can you be a doll please and tell me what to do again, cause I don't have access to the instructions you previously provided me with anymore.
<owh> Radon_3: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Cooive> @cfhowlett  你三哪国人啊
<dw1> Radon_3: new instructions: try doing the chroot then dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc .. should go easy and find all OSes
<owh> Zipper2014: While you're doing that URL, stop when you get to grub-install.
<Radon_3> owh: that's exactly what I did, and got no results a few minutes back
<owh> Radon_3: Yes. We're changing the instructions. Do the bit until you get to grub-install.
<owh> Radon_3: Then stop and tell us you're there.
<owh> Zipper2014: Stop when you get to grub-install and let us know.
<Zipper2014> http://tinypic.com/r/2wqfhfq/8
<Radon_3> oh, I see, so instead of 'grub-install /dev/sdX' I will be typing "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" this time, is that right?
<Zipper2014> Which one do I chose?
<owh> Zipper2014: WTF?
<Zipper2014> I am this command sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<owh> Zipper2014: Ah.
<dw1> Radon_3: yes
<Radon_3> alright
<Radon_3> roger that chief!
<Cooive> NDK compile android app ,is that has root permission
<owh> Zipper2014: Why is there a FAT32 partition on your installation?
<Zipper2014> I have no idea. I was kinda thinking the same thing.
<Cooive>  NDK compile android app ,is that has root permission
<bekks> owh: Maybe he is using EFI.
<dw1> hopefully not.. heh
<owh> Zipper2014: When you installed the OS, what drive did you choose?
<dw1> i dont know efibootmgr yet
<Zipper2014> What is EFI and how do I know if that is what I am using?
<bekks> !uefi | Zipper2014
<ubottu> Zipper2014: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Speiros> Hello again.  What is the command for going into a file in terminal, and also for going back out of it?  From dir.
<Radon_3> ok, I have just done "sudo chroot /mnt"
<Radon_3> what now?
<owh> Zipper2014: When you installed the OS, what drive did you choose?
<Zipper2014> I feel over linked. haha
<bekks> Speiros: What are you actually trying to do?
<Zipper2014> I am looking.
<dw1> Radon_3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, then when it asks select the drive at the top, not a numbered partition, with spacebar to put a star on it, and then proceed
<Speiros> Hi bekks.  I have downloaded a package onto my computer (manaplus), but although I know it's there, I can't seem to get terminal to find it to install it.
<Asiajey> Speiros, less ?
<Zipper2014> /dev/sda
<bekks> Speiros: Which package? What are you actually trying to do?
<Speiros> bekks therefore I thought if I could find which file it's in, I could go in there and install it by it's actual name.
<bekks> Speiros: Which package do you try to install?
<Speiros> I wish to run manaplus on my computer.   I had to reload the whole lot.
<Speiros> Hang on, I'll find the actual name.
<Radon_3> it says: http://tny.cz/afa08573 ???
<Speiros> bekks it's called (and I installed it already) manaplus-addrepo_1.3_all.deb
<Zipper2014> http://tinypic.com/r/kdsodf/8
 * owh is thinking
<dw1> Radon_3: hmm ok guess thats not the way to do it :P
<bekks> Speiros: So if you installed it already - then you dont need to download and install it again?
<Radon_3> dw1: what do you mean man?
<Radon_3> did I reck it?
<Radon_3> my system is messed up now isn't it?
<Speiros> bekks correct, when I say I installed it, I mean I downloaded the package from the internet.  It needs from here to have the update command and the install manaplus, but they don't see it.
<Radon_3> OMG I lost everything....
<dw1> Radon_3: no just need to get the boot fixed relax, breathe
<owh> Zipper2014: Use /dev/sda2
<owh> Radon_3: No, it's all still there.
<owh> Breathe!
<Radon_3> ok
<Radon_3> what now?
<owh> Breathe.
<bekks> Radon_3: You did not lose anything - install the package "grub-pc".
<Radon_3> I am, or else wouldn't be able to type
<dw1> he had it before..
<Radon_3> would apt-get update
<dw1> but is now in chroot
<dw1> from a livecd
<owh> dw1: On the live cd, not on the machine.
<Radon_3> apt-get install grub-pc do it?
<dw1> owh: ahh
<bekks> Speiros: When downloading, you had to choose a folder to save the file - which folder did you choose?
<dw1> Radon_3: yep
<owh> Radon_3: Yup
<Speiros> bekks to be honest I don't know.
<Zipper2014> owh: http://tinypic.com/r/2i9o3d0/8
<Zipper2014> owh: That is what I normally do.
<Speiros> bekks it's in downloads
<owh> Zipper2014: No. STOP!
<Zipper2014> owh: ok?
<bekks> Speiros: cd ~/Downloads; ls -lha
<owh> Zipper2014: You're supposed to be doing this: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Speiros> bekks is that what I should type into terminal?
<bekks> Speiros: Yeah. That will list the contents of your Downloads folder.
<owh> Zipper2014: Boot from the LiveCD, then start that process.
<Zipper2014> owh: So you want me to do sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt?
<Speiros> bekks Thanks.  Yes, it has the file in red.
<owh> Zipper2014: Yes, using /dev/sda2
<Zipper2014> ok
<bekks> Speiros: The colors are irrelevant actually.
<Speiros> bekks ok
<Radon_3> I am doing this from another terminal (I mean downloading and installing) is that alright?
<owh> Radon_3: Only if that's in the chrooted environment.
<Speiros> bekks so from here should I sudo apt-get install (full name of file)?
<owh> Radon_3: Otherwise you're still installing in the LiveCD.
<dw1> Radon_3: needs to be done in the chroot term
<bekks> Speiros: You wont do that at all for foreign packages that arent available from the ubuntu repos.
<dw1> stressful evening. :)
 * owh wants to run around the block :)
<bekks> Speiros: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40779/how-do-i-install-a-deb-file-via-the-command-line
<Speiros> bekks I'll have a look.  Thanks
<owh> dw1: Isn't it some stupid hour around your way?
<dw1> owh: 1am
<owh> dw1: That's what I mean :)
<dw1> owh: i dont much keep track.. work at home :)
<dw1> owh: make my own hours
<Zipper2014> owh: http://tinypic.com/r/qpjb84/8
<owh> dw1: Ditto. Though I try to keep the time sane at least. 4pm here.
<frank_> Hey, all! Is there anyway I can make firefox as the default browser for web apps than the QML-based browser in 14.04?
<Speiros> bekks Thanks, that worked.  Would I still be required to install it although I've just typed dpkg in?
<owh> Zipper2014: Do: "ls /mnt"
<Zipper2014> One (1)s?
<owh> Zipper2014: Huh?
<dw1> hmm.. looking for OS files
<owh> Oh
<owh> The letter L.
<Zipper2014> k
<dw1> Radon_3: get that grub-pc installed in chroot?
<Radon_3> ok, in the installation process over here. It gave me a message, and now is asking me where to install grub-pc
<Radon_3> the first one is:
<dw1> Radon_3: choose the drive at the top, not the numbered partition
<Speiros> bekks I still can't access that game mate.
<owh> Zipper2014: What does it say?
<Zipper2014> owh: http://tinypic.com/r/116tgnl/8
<bekks> Speiros: Why not?
<dw1> Zipper2014, owh, ahh you mounted the /boot partition, you need the root /
<dw1> Zipper2014: /dev/sda1 probably
<bekks> Speiros: So did you install or just typed "dpkg"?
<owh> dw1: Yes, but where is the root. sda1 is an EFI partition, sda2 is an ext2, sda3 is unknown.
<Zipper2014> So redo it all?
<dw1> Zipper2014: so umount /mnt
<owh> Zipper2014: No, just wait.
<Radon_3> ok done
<Radon_3> now what?
<Radon_3> restart?
<dw1> Radon_3: now do debconf-show grub-pc and you should see a * next to your drive, and yeah, reboot
<owh> dw1: This is Zipper2014's layout: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=kdsodf&s=8#.U2IAaZS-VTN
<Speiros> bekks I started off by typing dpkg -i, which worked, and then I did sudo apt-get install manaplus.  It said unable to locate package manaplus
<Radon_3> yeap, I see the glorious stars
<Radon_3> all over the place man
<Zipper2014> I am soo confused.
<dw1> Radon_3: give it a shot
<owh> Zipper2014: Stand by.
<bekks> Speiros: "dpkg -i" will not install anything, since you did nont specify the package name. You have to read the link I gave you - it tells you how to install a package.
<Radon_3> so, should I not continue with the rest of the http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd ?
<dw1> Radon_3: yes, do not continue
<owh> Radon_3: Correct. Stop.
<bekks> Speiros: And again: apt-get install will not work for a foreign deb.
<Radon_3> ok, going to reboot
<Speiros> bekks, I typed specifically sudo dpkg -i manaplus-addrepo_1.3_all.deb
<Radon_3> be right back
<owh> dw1: What do you recon is going on with Zipper2014?
<bekks> Speiros: So you installed that package.
<dw1> owh: need to find the root.......
<frank_> Hey, all! Is there anyway I can make firefox as the default browser for web apps than the QML-based browser in 14.04?
<dw1> owh: dont know why its not there
<Speiros> It says it's setting up manaplus-addrepo (1.3), then okay, but still I can't use it.
<bekks> frank_: Which qml based browser?
<Zipper2014> I assume my zipper got stuck in the middle of boot and the Bios. Boy is it a mess.
<bekks> Speiros: the run: sudo apt-get update
<owh> dw1: Did you see this link: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=kdsodf&s=8#.U2IA0pS-VO2
<Speiros> bekks Ok, thanks.
<frank_> bekks: The one that 14.04 has introduced as part of its integration with ubuntu phone
<bekks> frank_: Ah, so you are talking about ubuntu touch.
<dw1> owh: yeah lookin at it
<dw1> owh: i guess the efi got in the way or something
<owh> dw1: Do you think the installer tried to install it onto sda1?
<frank_> bekks: No, I am talking about ubuntu 14.04 desktop but if you install a web app you can see which browser it opens up in. I am talking about that browser.
<owh> dw1: We can have a looksee.
<Speiros> bekks Ok, that worked (or at least says "Done" lol)
<owh> Zipper2014: Type: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<zsandu> anybody in here use syslinux as bootloader?
<bekks> Speiros: apt-cache search manaplus
<Zipper2014> owh: mDone.
<bekks> zsandu: hopefully not :)
<Zipper2014> Done*
<owh> Zipper2014: Now show us what ls /mnt returns.
<zsandu> bekks, I just wanted to ask if someone could provide a .cfg example for ubuntu
<Speiros> bekks, yes,  have a decent amount of packages on here.
<owh> zsandu: I'd be googling that.
<Zipper2014> EFI
<Kartagis> ikonia: are you there?
<bekks> Speiros: Now you can use "apt-get install" to install your desired packages.
<zsandu> owh, "duckduckgo"
<dw1> owh: nothing on sda3?
<owh> zsandu: Or bing :)
<Speiros> bekks, if I could buy you a beer/coffee, I would.  Thanks heaps.
<zsandu> owh, ew
<owh> dw1: Without a type? I doubt it.
<bekks> Speiros: You're welcomee :)
<Zipper2014> http://tinypic.com/r/ic5vr5/8
<owh> Zipper2014: What model is your hardware?
 * owh grumbles at EFI.
<Zipper2014> owh: What are you seeking?
<owh> zsandu: duckduckgo made me want to wash myself.
<owh> Zipper2014: I want to google for instructions on how to disable EFI.
<zsandu> owh, not sure how to interpret that.
<Zipper2014> owh: I have a Lenovo IdeaCentre K410 Desktop PC. I have added a GeForce GTX 260 Graphics card to the machine.
<Radon_3> saying hi from my ubuntu on my hard drive
<Radon_3> thank you folks
<owh> YAY!
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: You got it to work?
<Radon_3> not me man not me
<Radon_3> I didn't get it to work
<Speiros> bekks Yep, thanks.  I believe it is fully complete.  I think I can now log in.  Thanks to you and to all, and I wish I didn't have the brain mess that is preventing me from focussing on anything else at present except my existence...so your work is appreciated, you and all you volunteers, even if I am a rude mouth at times.
<Radon_3> this channel super bros got it to work
<dw1> Radon_3: cool
<Kartagis> ikonia: if you are there and you remember my issue, my gfx card is Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Zipper2014> Radon_3
<Radon_3> wow man.... un blievable
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: Loose any data?
<Radon_3> nothing is lost
<Radon_3> at least that seems that way
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: Awesome. =)
<Radon_3> all is well
<owh> We aim to please. Now back to work you lot.
<Radon_3> even the freaking F-ed-up windows
<Zipper2014> lol
<keglevich> hey all...would someone maybe know if LTS 14.04 ISO's already contain "out-of-the-box" patched version of openssl or do I have to remove/update it after clean installation?
<Zipper2014> Bill Gates goes well together... Dollar Bills and a guarded gate to prevent you to use other things.
<Radon_3> I owe you people specially owh and dw1 big time
<Radon_3> I mean it
<Radon_3> bil gates is a totall sham, just a gov project, that I grantee
<Radon_3> why in Washington, why not like everyone else in california?
<Zipper2014> lol
<Radon_3> or even NY city
<Zipper2014> BTW, do you guys know what printers work best with Linux? I am thinking about ditching my Cannon.
<Radon_3> but no, right next to the Washington's monument
<Radon_3> anyways
<owh> Zipper2014: It appears as if you can disable all of the EFI stuff within the BIOS. I've never had to - I run virtual machines on an OS X host.
<Radon_3> I have took enough amount of your time dearest people
<Radon_3> I won't waste it any more
<dw1> later radon
<dw1> or whatever :)
<Zipper2014> Do you know where in the BIOS I can turn the stuff off at?
<dw1> not a waste
<owh> Zipper2014: I'm trying to find that for you.
<dw1> owh: id probably freak out and delete every partition haha
<DJones> Zipper2014: Its difficult to say what works best, I've had problems with Lexmark & Canon a few years back, for me, best results have always been HP printers
<Zipper2014> dw1: What printers love linux? Canon does not.
<Radon_3> the moment you get something to work is indescribable
<Radon_3> see you fokls later
<owh> dw1: Well essentially I did by doing a dd on /dev/sda, but that didn't seem to fix it.
<Zipper2014> DJones: Awesome. Thanks.
<dw1> Zipper2014: My Canon works ok
<dw1> Zipper2014: Ubuntu has pretty good drivers
<Zipper2014> DJones: When I buy printers, I have to have the all in one printers.
 * owh prefers network printers.
<Zipper2014> My problem is Canon Scnner does not work in Linux.
<dw1> Zipper2014: try the program scangearmp
<Zipper2014> This printer can be a network printer.
<Zipper2014> I have tried them all with no luck.
<dw1> Zipper2014: make sure its powered on :)
<owh> Let's focus on the EFI issue shall we?
<Zipper2014> Awww Thanks. I always keep things turned on. haha
<Kartagis> anyway, can anyone help me with my gfx card? I've been googling about this issue for days now, asking here and in ##linux; and no help :(
<dw1> Zipper2014: well come back later for that im sure it can be fixed :)
<Zipper2014> owh: Just waiting on you to reply. So I think we're on the same page. =)
<owh> Zipper2014: When you did the dd command, that was with /dev/sda was it not?
<bekks> Kartagis: You have to tell us about the actuall issue before.
<Zipper2014> owh: What are you seeking?
<Zipper2014> Would you like me to retry it and see?
<owh> Zipper2014: Before you started the re-install with me, I asked you to use a command "dd". Do you recall that?
<Zipper2014> Correct.
<Zipper2014> Let me find the Screen shot.
<owh> Zipper2014: Do you recall if that was with /dev/sda?
<FredddyTom> is it possible to update the music on an iphone from ubuntu?
<FredddyTom> if so what software?
<Zipper2014> I think you told me to use two /dev/sda1 & /dev/sda2
<dw1> owh: right-click -> Delete in gparted should work :)
<owh> dw1: Will that kill the EFI partitions and the partition map?
<Kartagis> bekks: right. my issue is that every video on my system are played in slow motion. lspci -k doesn't list any drivers under gfx card, nor does lshw -c display. i915 is lited on livecd though, so I'm trying to figure out how to force i915 to be used for gfx card
<dw1> owh: yup
<bekks> Kartagis: So pastebin "sudo lspci -k" please.
<Zipper2014> owh: We did both /dev/sda2 which did not work. And we did /dev/sda1 which did work.
<owh> dw1: Zipper2014 installed Ubuntu using the Entire Disk. That would also have resulted in a full disk install would it not?
<owh> Zipper2014: With the dd command?
<Kartagis> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7371482/
<owh> Zipper2014: Or with the mount command?
<dw1> owh: i imagine it would skip certain partitions
<dw1> owh: if they're specially marked
<owh> Hrm
<dw1> owh: like EFI
<dw1> owh: but dont know
<Zipper2014> owh: I actuially don't see dd.
<Kartagis> bekks: lsmod lists i915 with a 0 next to it
<owh> dw1: I've got a sneaking suspicion that the dd command was not done as I expected.
<owh> Hold on Zipper2014, let me look back.
<bekks> Kartagis: So it is loaded and you are using it.
<Zipper2014> If you want, I can redo the DD commands.
<Zipper2014> I really have nothing to loose.
<owh> Zipper2014: It was this command: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<owh> Zipper2014: Hang 5.
<Kartagis> bekks: but lspci -k doesn't list it, unlike under LiveCD
<dw1> owh: that wouldnt write much, so prob didnt reach the other partition(s)
<owh> dw1: If Zipper2014 did that dd command correctly, that should have wiped the partition map should it not?
<dw1> owh: is the map stored up there? dont know
<owh> dw1: If the map is gone, the partition doesn't exist any longer. Even if the data is there.
<Zipper2014> Which means I will have to reinstall?
<Kartagis> bekks: also, lsmod lists i915 with a 4 next to it under LiveCD
<dw1> Zipper2014: perhaps once more
<owh> Zipper2014: Yup. But hold on for a bit.
<Zipper2014> No worries.
<Zipper2014> Nature is calling again. brb
<bekks> Kartagis: So which Ubuntu is it?
<Kartagis> bekks: livecd or live system?
<owh> dw1: If you boot into the LiveCD and then launch gparted and remove the partitions and then reboot and launch it again, we should be sure that the drive is actually empty right?
<bekks> Kartagis: The system.
<Kartagis> bekks: 14.04
<Zipper2014> ok back.
<owh> Zipper2014: Right-o. Boot the machine using the LiveCD. Boot into Ubuntu. Launch gparted. Take a screenshot and show us.
<dw1> Zipper2014: does sudo gparted load a program
<bekks> dw1: dont use sudo on graphical programs. USe gksu/gksudo instead.
<dw1> bekks: oh yeah
<dw1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51572/why-should-i-use-gksudo-for-gtk-apps-instead-of-sudo
<Zipper2014> cwh: dw1 http://tinypic.com/r/6edous/8
<owh> Zipper2014: Delete each of them, starting from the bottom.
<dw1> Zipper2014: unmount the ones with the Key first
 * owh nods.
<f3lix> Wondering why the virtual kernels don't seem to be updated along with the generic ones...?
<owh> Zipper2014: When they're all deleted, Apply all Changes.
<Zipper2014> dw1: cwh I deleted the last one first and tried to unmount the others.
<owh> Zipper2014: What happened?
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 No worries. I will restart and do it over. Nothing was saved.
<owh> dw1: Hey, /sda4 is a crypt-luks file system
<owh> Zipper2014: Stop for a moment.
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 is this normal, the problems I am having with the installer?
<owh> dw1: Uh, sda3 I mean.
<owh> Zipper2014: It's been getting worse with EFI rubbish.
<Sven_vB> after i plug my scanner into USB, it appears in "lsusb", but simple-scan reports "no scanners detected", i shall check whether it's connected (lsusb sees it) and it's powered on. usually, it is, doesn't even have a power switch. i pressed its only button "scan", too, in case that might have been remapped to power, no effect. any ideas?
<owh> Zipper2014: Are the partitions unmounted?
<owh> Zipper2014: The "Mount Point" will be empty.
<dan314>  I have a processing.js script running and i want to add a javascript text input that would let me input an integer, that would then change a variable in the processing.js code. is this possible? because i know processing.js is server side while javascript is client side.
<Sven_vB> also i ran simple-scan --debug but it prints no messages to the terminal
<Zipper2014> They are not? I do not see a key by them.
<owh> Zipper2014: Your screenshot shows that. Show us a new one.
<dw1> owh: hmm
<owh> dw1: Not sure I want to go down that rabbit hole at this point.
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 Here is what I see now: http://tinypic.com/r/28sms6c/8
<jjweintraub> (apologies  because I know this, but I am testing IRC for first time) how do I install windoze?
<owh> Zipper2014: Hang 5.
<Aki-Thinkpad> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<owh> dw1: Do you agree?
<dw1> owh: with?  i dont understand why its like that
<jjweintraub> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dw1> owh: usually only /home, on unencrypted filesystem, is encrypted :/
<CornishPasty> !cake
<CornishPasty> :(
<dw1> owh: if you choose that option....
<Sven_vB> CornishPasty, it's a lie
<Aki-Thinkpad> ha ha ha
<CornishPasty> Sven_vB: Apparently, ubottu just PMed me to tell me it doesn't know about cake
<dw1> owh: never seen a whole partition encrypted :)
<CornishPasty> PM, not notice... :/
<owh> dw1: I'm *guessing* that the installer installed an encrypted file system. I think that the root is /dev/sda3, but I don't really want to deal with booting and mounting from within a chrooted environment. Do you?
<dw1> owh: i dont even know how to access it
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 I am hanging in there: Http://tinypic.com/r/f4nz86/8
<owh> dw1: That makes two of us. The install is brand new. I'm going to recommend removing the partitions and starting again. It's a big hammer approach, but less chance of error.
<owh> Zipper2014: Yeah Baby!
<dw1> owh: yeah
<owh> Zipper2014: Delete the partitions, starting from the bottom.
<Zipper2014> cwh: dw1 This is what I see now: http://tinypic.com/r/sq4m1g/8
<owh> Zipper2014: Excellent. From the Edit menu select "Apply Changes"
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1: Already done.
<dw1> Zipper2014: now just boot/install again
<owh> Zipper2014: Reboot and launch the gparted tool again.
<owh> No dw1, check first.
<Zipper2014> ok
<owh> Zipper2014: Don't install, reboot and relaunch gparted.
<dw1> owh: you da boss :)
<Zipper2014> I rebooted.
<Zipper2014> I did not install anything.
<owh> Zipper2014: Now launch gparted again.
<owh> Zipper2014: Is the drive still unallocated?
<Zipper2014> owh: It is still unallocated.
<owh> Zipper2014: Now you can install.
 * owh needs some comedy.
<Zipper2014> owh: I do still hear a beeping noise when my PC loads, no keys are being pressed.
<mvbemmel> owh: watch jimmy fallon
<owh> Zipper2014: What kind of beeping?
<Zipper2014> owh: When the PC starts it beeps once.
<owh> Zipper2014: It's called a POST beep. It's supposed to do that.
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey, what happened to gksudo?
<Aki-Thinkpad> is ubuntu using something else now?
<owh> mvbemmel: Might just have to do that.
<gac> are there APT repositories for old releases? i have an internal-access only system running natty and I need a package, but would prefer to avoid having to do any OS upgrades (because everything works and it's internal only)
<f3lix> gac: sure, they're all kept online
<gac> have the URL handy? I can find old-releases which has the ISOs for old versions, but can't seem to find links to old APT repositories
<dw1> Zipper2014: if it beeps lots, thats bad.  once is ok. :)
<f3lix> Ah, you mean you need a repo for an older release than the one you're running?
<_Rocky_> Hi, I get a low res icon for emacs24 in the application switcher. It is such an eyesore. I am trying to fix it. So far I have found that it has nothing to do with the /usr/share/applications/emacs24.desktop entry since I get a good hi res icon when I open emacs from the application menu. I only get the low res version when I open emacs from the command line.
<owh> gac: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<_Rocky_> Also I have looked around in the internet and found solutions like deleting all the low res icons from /usr/share/icons folder relating to emacs. Though I dont think this is a good solution
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 I think it like to whistle at me. Hotness doesn't come easy. lol j/k
<dw1> Zipper2014: :o
<_Rocky_> I there a way to find out the location of the icon that the app switcher is using and also where I can change this?
<owh> _Rocky_: It is in the icon file for the application.
<owh> Uhm sorry, _Rocky_, the desktop file I mean.
<Zipper2014> cwh: dw1 Is this a bug or what, when I go to install the OS, I have to "Try Ubuntu", then install it once, then exit and then reinstall it agains. (Well start the install).
<_Rocky_> owh: Thank you for the reply. Like I said, if I open the link from the applications menu, which takes the desktop file for openning things I get the good icon. Its only when I open emacs from the terminal or the Alt + F2  that I get the low res icon
<_Rocky_> Is there a way to find out how ubuntu picks up the icon if an app is opened from the terminal?
<owh> Zipper2014: What do you mean "install it once".
<owh> _Rocky_: Ah, do you mean, the icon shown in the panel differs if you launch it differently?
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 When I go to install Ubuntu 14.04, I have to restart the process because page 2 of the install always get stuck.
<Zipper2014> After that, it works.
<_Rocky_> owh: Yes. Though not in the panel. The application switcher overlay that you get when you do a Alt + Tab.
<owh> Zipper2014: That sounds like a "feature", but what is page 2 of the installer?
<owh> _Rocky_: Have you got two desktop files for the application? One in the standard location and a local copy?
<Zipper2014> owh: It is the one where it ask do you want to download the updates while installing and do you want to install third party drivers.
<dw1> Zipper2014: hmm, weird, but maybe not critical
<owh> gac: Did that solve your problem?
<_Rocky_> owh: No. I dont have any desktop files in the .local/share/applications folder
<owh> _Rocky_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207369/low-res-emacs24-icon-in-application-switcher
<_Rocky_> owh: I have already visited that link. The solution they mention is to delete all the lower res icons like 16x16, 32x32 etc
<owh> _Rocky_: Yes, and leave the scalable one.
<_Rocky_> owh: I want to explore better solutions to that before I resort to that. Shouldnt the system pick up the best one automatically?
<dw1> owh: I guess its full disk encryption as seen here: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption -- ive only ever encrypted the /home and its unlocked with my pasword...
<Radon_3> folks, you wouldn't kill me if I told you I messed up?
<dw1> Radon_3: whatd you do lol
<_Rocky_> owh: btw, I am using an icon theme which only has the svg for emacs. Yet I get this problem. I am unsure which theme folder its picking up the icon from.
<dw1> Radon_3: fortunately stabbings cant occur over the net
<Zipper2014> cwh: dw1 Do you guys know if heartbleed bug has been patched in Unbuntu or not?
<Radon_3> I installed nvidia property drivers and now all I get is a blinking cursor
<dw1> Zipper2014: yes it was patched immediately
<owh> Zipper2014: If you're up to date, yes.
<Zipper2014> owh: dw1 Last I checked I was up to date on my rabies. I think I am good then.
<dw1> Radon_3: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to terminal where you can uninstall them :)
<Radon_3> ztrl+alt+f1 gives me nothing
<Radon_3> I tried
<owh> _Rocky_: Does this happen with the Default theme?
<Radon_3> But can't get it to work
<_Rocky_> Yes
<dw1> Radon_3: ok ctrl-alt-f2?
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: What graphics card do you have?
<_Rocky_> owh: Yes
<Zipper2014> I have a Nvida GeForce GTX 260.
<Radon_3> ctrlok, I am going for it, but if I get there how can I uninstall it?
<dw1> Radon_3: should just do apt-get install nvidia-current
<owh> _Rocky_: Have you looked for a bug report?
<_Rocky_> owh: Is there way in which it would fall back to the default theme even if I have a different icon theme in use?
<Radon_3> ok
<owh> _Rocky_: Sure, if there is a missing icon.
<_Rocky_> owh: I think there were 2 bug reports
<dw1> Radon_3: well if you cant get to terminal you can either go to recovery mode, chroot and remove, or livecd, chroot and remove
<owh> dw1: Radon_3 is not with us any longer.
<dw1> owh: may not be so easy to remove a proprietary driver either.......
<f3lix> Radon_3: You can boot without loading the nvidia driver by adding "modprobe.blacklist=nvidia-current" to the kernel parameters in grub
<owh> _Rocky_: Do they give hints as to what's going on?
<f3lix> Oh yeah, gone :)
<Zipper2014> lol
<dw1> f3lix: he may have downloaded a .run file.. hard to say
<_Rocky_> owh: Nope
<f3lix> :D
<f3lix> true dat
<owh> _Rocky_: Links?
<pratz> hello guys
<f3lix> Anyone knows why -virtual kernel images don't seem to get updates alongside the -generic ones?
<owh> f3lix: I'd ask on #ubuntu-virt
<f3lix> thanks!
<pratz> I am using ubuntu 14.04 with guake + tmux + vim, when I copy large text from system clipboard and try to paste to vim, vim hangs
<_Rocky_> owh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/993261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993261 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Low resolution icons in unity application switcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pratz> I figured out the work round - just copy some small text again and every thing works fine
<Radon_3> nope, negative on ctrl+alt+f1,f2,f3, and f4
<pratz> so, I guess something is wrong with system clipboard manager
<dw1> Radon_3: how did you install proprietary?
<_Rocky_> owh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in Fedora "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons for minimized windows" [Unknown,In progress]
<pratz> any one have faced this issue on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<owh> _Rocky_: Did you try the suggested workaround?
<f3lix> Radon_3: You can boot without loading the nvidia driver by adding "modprobe.blacklist=nvidia-current" to the kernel parameters in grub (if you didn't install the drivers manually)
<Radon_3> an icon appeared on the top bar, I clicked on "install driver" chose the latest one from the list, hit install, waitd for download to complete, restarted the system
<Radon_3> and boom got my screen blacked out
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: When you have a moment, what graphics card are you using?
<dw1> Radon_3: not a bad way to do it..
<owh> Radon_3: Well at least it isn't running Windows. You gotta be happy with that.
<adsfasfadsfasdf> Adran: ok
<Radon_3> from the "additional Drivers" window
<adsfasfadsfasdf> adam__: putting junk in there!
<Radon_3> I forgot the command for getting the version of graphic card
<dw1> f3lix: would it be the current.. or a specific version
<_Rocky_> owh: The solutions mentioned there pertain to compiz wm. But I am using Mutter
<Radon_3> $ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<_Rocky_> owh: well, ubuntu uses mutter
<dw1> Radon_3: what you might do is do that chroot thing again, then sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia\*
<f3lix> dw1: Good question, guess if it doesn't work, he could take a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/misc/ and try all of them :D
<Radon_3> version of my graphic card: http://tny.cz/4ac01125
<WolfLambert> First time chatting from a fully Windows-free laptop.
<WolfLambert> Ubuntu is awesome.
<owh> _Rocky_: So this bug report doesn't relate to you then.
<f3lix> WolfLambert: Congrats :)
<owh> WolfLambert: Congratulations and welcome!
 * Jabo pats WolfLambert on the back
<Guest62991> (away)
<Zipper2014> cwh: dw1 f3lix What driver command will I use for GeForce GTX 260 (Nvida)
<_Rocky_> owh: Yes. The issue is the same. But I am using a different wm. I havent found any specific bug report for mutter
<dw1> Zipper2014: probably just apt-get install nvidia-current
<dw1> Zipper2014: always works for me
<dw1> Radon_3: saw my msg?
<Radon_3> chroot thingy?
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: dw1 Are you a gamer?
<dw1> Radon_3: yep
<Radon_3> trying it.
<Radon_3> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt   and then sudo chroot /mnt, right?
<owh> Radon_3: And the other mount bits too.
<dw1> Radon_3: few more things.. @ http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd but stop after the chroot dont do any grub stuff
<dw1> I'll have to make a pastebin for that or something :)
<Radon_3> are the bindings necesary?
<gac> owh: yep, looks like it should do the trick, thanks
<dw1> Radon_3: yeah
<dw1> Radon_3: not critical if just uninstalling.. but better safe than sorry :)
<owh> _Rocky_: I'm unsure how to help you further. If it were a problem I had, I'd create a bug report for it. Link the report to the one you showed me.
<Zipper2014> cwh: dw1 Does it normally take like 20+ minutes to install Ubuntu 14.04?
<dw1> Zipper2014: sounds about right
<_Rocky_> owh: I will do that then. Thank you.
<owh> _Rocky_: I understand that it doesn't fix your issue directly, but I'm not sure what else to suggest.
<dw1> Radon_3: actually you could just do apt-get purge instead of remove --purge :)
<dw1> Radon_3: nvidia\*
<Radon_3> it says nothing is installed, nothing is removed
 * owh is going to have a meal and bid you all farewell.
<_Rocky_> owh: This really does look like a candidate for a bug report. I think this has something to do with how icons are chosen for the app. We tried our best. Cheers.
<owh> _Rocky_: Yup
<dw1> Radon_3: Radon_3 nothing in sudo dpkg -l | grep nvidia  ?
<dw1> Radon_3: youre in the chroot ?
<Radon_3> my mistake, 4 packages are being removed
<Radon_3> all done, good to go?
<dw1> Radon_3: :)
<Radon_3> yes I am in the chroot
<Zipper2014> dw1: What are you going to eat?
<dw1> Zipper2014: that was owh
<dw1> Radon_3: yep reboot or try your luck now with nvidia-current
<kensama> hi
<Radon_3> apt-get update -> apt-get install nvidia-current, got it.
<Radon_3> in the chroot ofcourse
<dw1> Radon_3: and if it dont work then purge again
<kensama> can someone could tell me what is the channel for french user please
<DJones> kensama: #ubuntu-fr
<Radon_3> is this probably gonna work: https://wiki.debian.org/NvidiaGraphicsDrivers?
<kensama> DJones thanks
<dw1> Radon_3: thats not a ubuntu site
<dw1> Radon_3: use the ubuntu packages for best results
<dw1> Radon_3: like nvidia-current
<Radon_3> I mean the xorg part
<dw1> Radon_3: the packages should do it all
<dw1> Radon_3: no need to mess around
<Radon_3> alright
<Radon_3> the problem with the nouveau was that my mouse kept getting disappeared, and messages were not clean, also some parts of the screen were not where they were supposed to
<dw1> Radon_3: yeah i had weird things happening until i installed nvidia-current..
<root> hjhj
<Zipper2014> I just want to cry and bang my head on the wall. It did not work. Same error message "Error 1962: No Operating System Found".
<dw1> Radon_3: Zipper2014 on boot press F2 and go into the BIOS, and change the boot mode from Secure or EFI to Legacy, perhaps
<dw1> Radon_3: sorry not for you
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: seriously? What is the issue man? did you do as dw1 and owh told you?
<Radon_3> grub-pc worked super amazingly for me
<Zipper2014> dw1: All I see is SATA 1: HD, SATA 2: Empty, SATA 3: CD/DVD Drive & eSATA1: Empty.
<dw1> Zipper2014: there should be other pages
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: I have been doing as told. I am very happy to hear yours works. I am not so luck.
<Radon_3> I don't know, I actually didn't finger the MBR a lot. I prefer not to suggest anything cause I am only a tiny beginner
<Zipper2014> dw1: In my BIOS I see, Main, Devices, Advanced, Power, Security, Startup and exit.
<dw1> Zipper2014: look for something like boot mode thats set to Secure of EFI and change to Legacy
<dw1> Zipper2014: prob under Startup
<dw1> Zipper2014: or Advanced
<G__81> Is there a way to install ia32-libs in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Zipper2014> Advanced only shows me "CPU Setup".
<Zipper2014> dw1
<Rory> G__81: What are you trying to do that needs it?
<G__81> Rory, for setting up android development
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: do you have a pripheral thingy in BIOS? try there
<Radon_3> "peripheral" something
<G__81> Rory, i have installed 64 bit and the tutorials show that package is needed. How do i install it?
<Rory> G__81: Generally you install the 32-bit version natively now with "sudo apt-get install packagename:i386"
<Rory> G__81: Tutorials for 14.04? ia32-libs hasn't been around for a while now
<nodedfree> G__81, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Guest65677> I have a problem here.. pls.. help me.. how to fix this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dw1> Zipper2014: keep looking there arent that many options..
<G__81> Rory, the tutorials talk about version 12.04 so how do i set up the same in 14.04
<Rory> G__81: There's a tutorial for 14.04 here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2639611
<Zipper2014> dw1: What am I looking for again?
<Rory> G__81: You can't assume a tutorial for version X of ubuntu will also work in version Y
<Rory> Guest65677: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<dw1> Zipper2014: Boot mode: change from Secure or UEFI to Legacy
<Rory> Guest65677: Paste the command you ran, and the full output
<dw1> Zipper2014: http://google.com/images?q=bios+boot+mode
<lionrouge> hi
<lionrouge> how to turn off recently used files in panel?
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: UEFI EFI or something like that, Legacy... basically you want to tell your bios how to load your MBR, mine is set to legacy first
<paulus68> what is a good program to sync ipod under ubuntu
<lionrouge> when i change it in system parameters it is just ignored
<dw1> Zipper2014: maybe in Security is where you turn off Secure Boot
<G__81> Rory, yeah exactly as you say i cannot assume. i am just trying to setup android-app dev in 14.04
<Zipper2014> I see no UEFI nor EFI Nor legacy.
<Rory> G__81: That guide looks solid
<Rory> lionrouge: You may have to log off and on again for the changes to take effect
<Rory> lionrouge: Or possibly just restart unity with the "unity" command
<lionrouge> Rory, already tried
<lionrouge> no effect
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh825112.aspx
<Rory> lionrouge: What version of Ubuntu?
<Radon_3> http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E20881_01/html/E20891/gltde.html
<lionrouge> Rory, 14.04
<Zipper2014> dw1: Under Security, all I see is a way to password protect my BIOS, that is all.
<Rory> lionrouge: System Settings -> Security and Privacy -> Files & Applications (tab) -> "Record file and application usage" turn to "Off" and click "Clear usage"
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: what is the model of your BIOS and motherboard?
<g7> is there any good application to download music at ease
<Rory> lionrouge: You will have to press Clear Usage, simply turning it to "off" will only prevent recent files from being recorded in the future
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: dw1 I have a Lenovo IdeaCentre K410 Desktop PC. I have added a GeForce GTX 260 Graphics card to the machine.
<Rory> g7: Google Play and Amazon are the two most obvious choices
<g7> Rory: thanks
<Rory> g7: Although they are websites, they are very easy
<lionrouge> Rory, Clear Usage? How to do it? You mean to type "unity" in terminal with --reset option?
<dw1> Zipper2014: look in the Startup tab
<G__81> Rory, thanks i ll go through the guide and set it up that way
<dw1> Zipper2014: set it like this https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaCentre-Desktops-Home-Servers/Force-K410-to-boot-from-disk/m-p/1078045#M5887
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: also http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/desktop_pub/ideacentre_k430k410_hmm_20120627.pdf
<Zipper2014> dw1: I see "Primary Boot Sequence", Quick Boot, Rapid Boot, Boot up Num-Lock Status, & Keyboardless Operation.
<Zipper2014> F1 put me right back where I was.
<TOSHIBA1> hello
<dw1> Zipper2014: get the boot into legacy mode it has to be in there.
<lionrouge> Rory, thank you i made it
<Rory> No problem, glad I could help :)
<g7> Rory: google play music is available in my country.. :(
<Zipper2014> dw1: The links tells me a lot, but does not help me understand where to find something at. I do not see one thing you have told me to find. So should I just assume my machine is broken?
<Radon_3> all done
<Radon_3> should I reboot?
<dw1> Zipper2014: i think if you can disable the secure boot and/or UEFI it'll boot into ubuntu.
<Sven_vB> CornishPasty, bot errors via PM instead of notice might be due to audiences using strange clients. for example i'm using a derivate of xchat which displays notices not on the channel where i currently am, but on a channel where i and the bot are both joined. but not just any such intersecting channel, not even the most recently used, but the alphabetically first channel with me and the bot on it. which results in me not seeing notices in most
<Sven_vB>  channels.
<dw1> Zipper2014: or you can try re-installing windows then ubuntu after
<Zipper2014> dw1: I have looked through everything in my BIOS and I do not see anything that comes close to what you want disbaled.
<Rory> g7: What about http://www.7digital.com/ ? This really isn't Ubuntu-specific
<dw1> Zipper2014: its in there for sure
<Radon_3> ok, going to reboot
<Zipper2014> dw1: Well I am very sorry to say, my eyes do not see anyhthing there.
<dw1> Zipper2014: the forum post mentions the exit page what about that one
<Zipper2014> dw1: The exit page only shows the following: Save Changes and Exit, Discard Chnages and Exit, & Load Optimal Defaults.
<dw1> Zipper2014: the forum link is a support specialist for your exact computer telling him how to put the boot mode into legacy... so makes no sense
<Radon_3> ok, still a blinking cursor
<Radon_3> didn't help
<dw1> Radon_3: :(
<dw1> Radon_3: ctrl-alt-f1?
<Radon_3> what?
<Radon_3> ctrl+alt+f1 not working either
<dw1> Radon_3: need link again ?
<Radon_3> not even f2
<Radon_3> for chroot?
<Radon_3> no
<Radon_3> link for chroot?
<Radon_3> I have it
<nodedfree> ctrl + a + d
<Radon_3> I only need the command to remove nvidia
<dw1> Radon_3: sudo apt-get purge nvidia\*
<Zipper2014> So I am looking at 2-3 hours just to create the build of a repair DVD?
<dw1> Zipper2014: the lenovo rescue disk also requires legacy boot mode........
<dw1> Zipper2014: look again....
<Radon_3> any hints on how to get nvidia to work? no pressure
<dw1> Radon_3: you could mount the drive and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see the error
<Zipper2014> dw1: I will install Linux Mint and see if it will install. If it will, I will try to install Ubuntu one last time before I find another OS. I am trying my best to give this my all, but I can only give so much down time.
<dw1> Zipper2014: well you have no EFI so EFI boot wont work you need Legacy
<Zipper2014> dw1: =) Have no idea what that is. Even the link has been dumb founded.
<dw1> Radon_3: after mount it would be /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log of course
<dw1> Zipper2014: have someone else look at your bios for legacy options :)
<Radon_3> brb
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hello, My friend have a router with model "AE6000 Wireless Mini USB Adapter AC 580 Dual Band", and it is not working on 14.04
<dw1> Zipper2014: you wont be able to boot Mint either witout changing that...
<dw1> Zipper2014: its not the OS its the BIOS
<dw1> Zipper2014: that is the problem
<dw1> Zipper2014: you have no EFI partition
<dw1> Zipper2014: therefore EFI is useless
<Zipper2014> dw1: Will keep that in mind.
<dw1> Zipper2014: have to disable it in bios
<Zipper2014> k
<alhosni> I bought   AE6000 Wireless Mini USB Adapter AC 580 Dual item  But I found that Ubuntu 14.4 does not recognize it  This output is lsusb
<alhosni>  ubuntu@ubuntu-HP-xw4600-Workstation:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:0024 Hewlett-Packard KU-0316 Keyboard Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c018 Logitech, Inc. Optical Wheel Mouse Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2001:f103 D-Link Corp. DUB-H7 7-port USB 2.0 hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root
<cfhowlett> !patience|alhosni
<ubottu> alhosni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<WiredSlash> alhosni, update your drivers
<Zipper2014> alhosni: I would look at the fourms and the help one, but the "ask ubuntu" does not seem fruitful.
<WiredSlash> alhosni,  askubuntu.com
<alhosni> They told me that it is possible to find a solution here
<cfhowlett> alhosni possible, yes.  But not instantaneous.
<aneks> does anyone know what the latest unity update was for?
<alhosni> If you wait until I find a solution to that problem with the system that Windows recognizes it all publications
<alhosni> http://www.linksys.com/en-mea/products/adapters
<cfhowlett> !hardware|alhosni hardware manufacturers support windows with drivers.  FEW do so for linux.  Thankfully, coders and programmers are hard at work cracking, hacking and back-engineering every piece of hardware that linux works on.  Want a piece of hardware to work?   Demand linux support from the OEMS and don't purchase purchase products that lack this.
<ubottu> alhosni hardware manufacturers support windows with drivers.  FEW do so for linux.  Thankfully, coders and programmers are hard at work cracking, hacking and back-engineering every piece of hardware that linux works on.  Want a piece of hardware to work?   Demand linux support from the OEMS and don't purchase purchase products that lack this.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and imp
<mahesh_>  /j #raspberrypi
<cgt> I want to know how to block all IPv6 traffic for a specific user. Like this: http://serverfault.com/questions/236721/bind-process-or-user-to-specific-ip-linux, only it drops traffic for the user instead of using a specific IP (and of course for IPv6 instead of IPv4). I would be very grateful if someone would help me accomplish this.
<mahesh_>  /j #linux
<cgt> mahesh_: try without the prefixed space
<junka> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<junka> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:24.5.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 23080 kB, installed size 59421 kB
<james0r2> having broken package issues with i use asian mirrors. is it common to have problems when using other mirrors?
<cfhowlett> james0r "other" compared to  ... what?  Anyway, it happens.  mirrors drop for maintenance then pop back up later.  change the mirror or be patient.
<Zipper2014> dw1: Does linux mint use the same installer as Ubuntu?
<WiredSlash> Zipper2014, Nope
<cfhowlett> !mint|Zipper2014
<ubottu> Zipper2014: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cfhowlett> Zipper2014 and it's not supported here.  go to their channel for your answers.
<Zipper2014> cfhowlett: I am not here to promote or push anything nor am I seeking help. I just asked because I am trying to see if this install will work. If it does it will help me understand why Ubuntu 14.04 will not install.
<cfhowlett> Zipper2014 understood.
<james0r2> cfhowlett, using a chinese or vietnamese mirror for example opposed to the 'server in the United States' as described by synaptic for example.
<Zipper2014> Does Virtualbox come preinstalled on Ubuntu 14.04?
<babinlonston> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04, I have assigned a Manual IP Address for my Host using Bridge, I'm using KVM so i have to use Bridge for assigning same network range for Virtual machines, Now the issue is with my network ICON in status bar shows Disconnected always but Internet and network were working fine without any issue, While clicking on wired connection its shows as unmanaged, How can i fix this icon even my network was up and working fine.
<james0r2> is there a place that tracks whether mirrors are up-to-date?
<cfhowlett> james0r right.  even the USA and UK mirrors drop for maintenance.  Change to one that works and go for it!
<babinlonston> Here is my network settings http://paste.ubuntu.com/7372096/
<cfhowlett> james0r there's a command line to test mirrors, but I don't know of a databae ...
<james0r2> cfhowlett, i just revered to the US mirror but it's slow out here in vietnam
<g7> Rory: i can't find any free dwnload
<cfhowlett> james0r USA?  come on man!   Look around!  LOTS of VN servers to choose from!
<junka> Zipper2014, no
<Zipper2014> junka: I almost felt lost in all the other text. Thanks for the answer. =)
<Zipper2014> dw1: You're correct linux minty does not boot from HD.
<Zipper2014> So do I need to reinstall windows?
<WiredSlash> Zipper2014, Yes
<Zipper2014> WiredSlash: Do I need to update windows or can I install it and then reinstall Ubuntu?
<Guest22415> Anyone know why it says "You failed to identify in time for the nickname ......." ?
<alhosni> How do I find a solution to the problem of lack of know minivans Router on Ubuntu 14.4
<cfhowlett> Guest22415 because you failed ... type faster.
<XSe7enX> YO
<XSe7enX> <cfhowlett> what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> !nick > XSe7enX
<ubottu> XSe7enX, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Guest62991: yes
<sebsebseb> wrong one
<sebsebseb> guest22415
<sebsebseb> oh  wel make that XSe7enX then,  not logged into account if that message
<WiredSlash> Zipper2014, Install it and then reinstall
<Zipper2014> Will it fix my bios issue?
<Guest55924> HELLO
<MonkeyDust> caps
<dw1> Zipper2014: "How can I change the boot mode? There are two boot modes: UEFI and Legacy. To change the boot mode, start the BIOS setup utility and set boot mode to UEFI or Legacy support on the boot menu." http://tinyurl.com/kfc95x5 page 38
<Zipper2014> dw1: Will installing windows help reset the bios?
<S373N> TEST
<MonkeyDust> S373N  it works, we see you
<cfhowlett> S373N we see you.  ask your support questions
<dw1> Zipper2014: no, but it may work with UEFI if you cant disable it
<S373N> Thanks guys
<dw1> Zipper2014: but you should be able to
<S373N> do I need to register this username?
<cfhowlett> S373N need?  no.
<S373N> should?
<cfhowlett> S373N up to you.
<Zipper2014> dw1: I am laughing now and I think you. It is clear the last link had an error. You have to hold down the windows key + press F1. All I was being told was to press F1.
<S373N> Does anyone know how to create your own network?
<dw1> Zipper2014: You were in the right place before.  Windows key shouldnt be needed
<cfhowlett> S373N ask in ##linux
<dw1> Zipper2014: going to sleep.. disable UEFI and install Ubuntu. :) good luck
<MonkeyDust> S373N  and / or ##networking
<Zipper2014> dw1: So I can ditch this Windows install and follow the commands?
<S373N> ok
<jacob__> dwl: fast bios access disabled?
<lemao> As of this morning I started seeing this on apt-get update: "W: GPG error: http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<tommis> every time I try to boot new ubuntu server install I get a black screen
<tommis> when I selected openssh during install it didn't show up on the network
<cfhowlett> !badsig > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> badsig | lemao
<Zipper2014> tommis: I was trying to use your screen as a mirror. Sorry for blocking your view.
<tommis> Zipper2014: what
<lemao> cfhowlett: why would that happen? This is a fresh ubuntu ec2 instance created yesterday night.
<Zipper2014> tommis: I am being silly. It sucks when we have issues with things. But a laugh can help take some anger off the plate.
<tommis> well I don't get it
<Zipper2014> Oh well. =)
<cfhowlett> lemao package change upstream and no one updated the sig's would do that.  When I've encountered it previously, it has self corrected given time.
<lemao> cfhowlett: is there a way to manually fix this?
<james0r2> was asking about checking status of mirrors. to anyone else that might be interested this site shows status https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<cfhowlett> lemao it's an error upstream - nothing you can do. (as I understand it)
<lemao> cfhowlett: ok, thanks.
<cfhowlett> james0r good find!  thanks.
<sebsebseb> doctorpepper: what's the worst that could happen
<james0r2> cfhowlett, for sure. just realized some of the vietnam mirrors aren't for trusty though. China is close enough though.
<anonymous> How to Ddos site and stop it ?
<Timmy> I have installed tor and privoxy and I am using privoxy to forward socks connection on http, now I need to allow other devices on the network to forward their traffic on on privoxy installed on my machine. When they set their proxy settings on their machines, privoxy on my machine does not allow them to access the network and doesn't work. how should I allow their http requests on my machine?
<doctorpepper> sebsebseb: some apps could misbehave.
<sebsebseb> doctorpepper: no it's the saying that goes with your name :d,  but yeah maybe that
<Guest88704> hi
<cabbage4th> Has anyone tried Pantheon in ubuntu14.04? Want to know someone who did it without getting errors before getting it myself.
<Guest88704> im having a problem connecting to Logitech wireless speaker bluetooth adapter
<ikonia> cabbage4th: you'll have better responses if you just state the errors you get and ask for help fixing them
<Guest88704> bluetooth is enabled at my laptop and pairing mode is on but I do not see any device
<Guest88704> i can connect with my mobile though
<cabbage4th> ikonia: Okay I'll just get it then report if there are problems. Thanks.
<Zipper2014> Guest88704: What does pairing the cell phone do?
<Guest88704> i pair my cell phone with the logitech bluetooth adapter
<Zipper2014> Guest88704: So this is for a Bluetooth headset?
<Guest88704> all audio is send to the bluetooth adapter. however adapternot found by my laptopt
<Guest88704> the adapter can be plugged to speakers
<Zipper2014> Oh nice.
<Guest88704> when it works, yes
<Zipper2014> lol
<WLM|weg> Why is Ubuntu so awesome
<jacob__> hello=
<Zipper2014> WLM|weg: It would be if I can get mine installed. =(
<cabbage4th> jacob__: hi
<WLM|weg> Hi jacob__
<jacob__> thanks works :)
<jackbrown> hi
<Feudster> Hello i have just installed the google web designer beta on ubuntu 14.04 lts and can not launch the application from the icon in the dash. It will run if i use this command /usr/bin/google-webdesigner . Is there a way to make it launch from the icon ?
<jackbrown> anyone here?
<bekks> jackbrown: According to "/names" the answer is "yes".
<ShalokShalom> the installer writes GRUB to my sd card, if she is pluged in, while the installation
<jackbrown> bekks: I have Mame problem  on my system here is the output when I launch mame  -verbose thanks https://www.privatepaste.com/7398440ebb
<Kloked> Hello. I need to use a linux distro to run physics simulations. I used Suse for a while (1-2 years ago) but someone suggested not to. I heard a lot about Ubuntu and a bit about Mint. What should be the choosing factor here?
<Zipper2014> To get my Bios where they need to be, what do I need to install to get to the UEFI and Legacy settings?
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: this is ubuntu support
<bekks> Zipper2014: You cannot install that - those are settings in your BIOS.
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: so if you want support here then choose Ubuntu, the Mint support community is not as large as Ubuntu's
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, Can't I ask for a suggestion? #linux requires registering.
<ShalokShalom> Kloked: Hardware ?
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: the choosing factor is simple. Which distribution will do what you need it to do?
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: no idea why anyone would say to not use Suse, its not a bad distro
<captine> hi all.  Anyone been able to get teamviewer to work on ubuntu 14.04.  Dependency lib32asound2 cannot be resolved??
<ShalokShalom> Kloked: When you prefer KDE, i suggest you netrunner. That is a kubuntu with a better KDE Support and all the advantages from mint.
<ActionParsnip> captine: i suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> captine: what is the pupose of using teamviewer, there may be a sleeker solution to what you intend to use teamviewer for
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, I guess any of them will do, but I am mostly a Windows-based user and would like to know what is the main difference between suse and ubuntu. I also have an old PC, so...
<Zipper2014> bekks: The problem I am having is, I do not see the settings.
<captine> ActionParsnip, I want to remote support my folks in a different city.  They are not on ubuntu
<ShalokShalom> Kloked: The main difference is different code
<bekks> Zipper2014: Then you have to take a look at the BIOS manual.
<ShalokShalom> when you are a windows and suse user, you prefer KDE.
<ShalokShalom> When you prefer KDE, i suggest you netrunner. :)
<Kloked> ShalokShalom, I want something minimalistic, but not so much that I will waste more time configuring stuff than working. =)
<bekks> ShalokShalom: you can install KDE on almost every distro.
<ShalokShalom> bekks: i know
<Zipper2014> bekks: Does each BIOS have a model number and name? I am not that great with BIOS.
<ActionParsnip> captine: makes sense then :)
<Ben64> ShalokShalom: this is an ubuntu support channel, you probably shouldn't suggest stuff that isn't supported here without making that clear
<ShalokShalom> Ben64: Netrunner is based on ubuntu, so the very most support works there too
<Ben64> its still not supported here
<ShalokShalom> bekks: the question is, how well the DE is implemented
<ShalokShalom> Ben64: i never suggest this
<ActionParsnip> why use a DE at all ;)   just use Fluxbox and be done
<Zipper2014> What is Fluxbox?
<sebsebseb> Zipper2014: old skool inteface
<MonkeyDust> !fluxbox > Zipper2014
<ubottu> Zipper2014, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> quie popular still wit old skool people :d
<Zipper2014> oh.
<sebsebseb> quite above
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, So, from what I've seen, any will do pretty much the same, as long as I do "normal" stuff, is that it?
<ActionParsnip> Zipper2014: is a WM just like COmpiz but can run on it's own (compiz can do that too but takes some manual config) its super light and very configurable
<ActionParsnip> Zipper2014: its based on Blackbox
<Zipper2014> OH ok.
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: pretty much, you'll need to see if your physics simulations will run in Ubuntu
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, They're fortran based. I guess they'll run in any of these distros, right?
<Zipper2014> How can I get my BIOS to show me the UEFI and Legacy settings?
<Zipper2014> https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/desktop_pub/ideacentre_k4_ug_v2.0_aug_2012_english.pdf
<Zipper2014> is my PC's manual.
<yuri__> wc
<Ben64> its probably delete,insert,f1-12 or something like that Zipper2014
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: no idea, if you can get fortran on Ubuntu then yes absolutely
<jacob__> del on boot
<Radon_3> alright, in an idiotic attempt to get nvidia drivers to run correctly on my ubuntu machine, I have run the following commands: which one of them could cause security or other problems in the long run? http://tny.cz/dbbff8da
<Kloked> Ok, ActionParsnip. I suppose you have Ubuntu. Why did you choose it over other distros?
<Zipper2014> Ben64: May I PM you?
<Ben64> Zipper2014: just say it in the channel
<Zipper2014> NP =)
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: depends on needs.
<Zipper2014> Is there another way to access the BIOS that I am looking for other than delete + F1?
<llutz> Radon_3: having a compiler (build-essential will install one) on a machine is always a possible security issue, but you'll need it for your drivers
<Ben64> Zipper2014: well the manual you linked to has a BIOS section
<Radon_3> llutz: what about the other commands?
<Radon_3> I am using 12.04 LTS
<llutz> Radon_3: nothing wrong with it
<Zipper2014> Ben64: I know. But I am still stuck. I wished we had a BIO school. =)
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, Hence, I wanted to know your needs, distro-wise.  Anyway, forget about that. Speed, stability and repository-wise, there is no significant advantage between distros, right?
<Ben64> Zipper2014: stuck with what
<llutz> Radon_3: "apt-get upgrade" is senseless if you run dist-upgrade after it, but no harm
<Zipper2014> Ben64: The BIOS does NOT give me the settings I am requested ti change.
<Ben64> Zipper2014: then you should maybe contact the vendor
<Radon_3> llutz: thank you, by the way I need a command to purge all things nvidia, dw1 mentioned it earlier, but I didn't record it
<tom__666> is there anyone who is an expert in nmap
<urielvigilant> hello, i need to extrat emails from a website, take this example and tell me what it is wrong here :   wget -q -r -l 5 -O - http://www.olx.pt/servicos-cat-191 | grep -E -o "\b[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+@[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\.[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\b
<Zipper2014> Ben64: Thanks for your time. =)
<MonkeyDust> tom__666  find out by asking your question
<urielvigilant> i take that from internet, because iam newby on linux
<llutz> Radon_3: "<dw1> Radon_3: sudo apt-get purge nvidia\*" this?
<tom__666> MonkeyDust: how do i scan a system using nmap
<Radon_3> yup, that's the one
<Radon_3> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: my needs are chat and web browse, so ubuntu works. I use xpud a lot these days too
<MonkeyDust> tom__666  man nmap, to start
<urielvigilant> ActionParsnip can you help me ?
<Radon_3> so should I remove build-essential?
<llutz> tom__666: more detailed http://nmap.org/book/man.html
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: so you will have a text file and you want to extract email addresses from the site?
<urielvigilant> I did this command : wget -q -r -l 5 -O - http://www.olx.pt/servicos-cat-191 | grep -E -o "\b[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+@[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\.[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\b          , now on scren appear this signal > but i cant write nothing, where are the emails ?
<llutz> urielvigilant: missing " at the end
<Zipper2014> If anyone does know how to fix my BIOS settings, please let me know. =)
<urielvigilant> wget -q -r -l 5 -O - http://www.olx.pt/servicos-cat-191 | grep -E -o "\b[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+@[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\.[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\b "               this ?
<tom__666> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, Thanks.
<urielvigilant> ACtionParsnip where i find the file with the emails ?
<urielvigilant> making this wget -q -r -l 5 -O - http://www.olx.pt/servicos-cat-191 | grep -E -o "\b[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+@[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\.[a-zA-Z0-9.-]+\b"   , now only appear the cursor on screen . ?? where i see the emails ?
<Ben64> that command doesn't make a file
<urielvigilant> Can some one help me creating a command that work for that purpose ?
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: wherever wget puts it....
<Kloked> ActionParsnip, One more thing: any suggestions on desktop environment? (Remember I am Windows-based, so anything that keeps me from using Terminal is great.)
<Ben64> "-O -" = output to stdout, it's not going to make a file
<roel> hi. how can I get sound out Rosegarden, like piano?  Changing outputs at "Manage MIDI Devices" didnt help me.     Timidity ++ works great.
<urielvigilant> Ben64 can you help creating one that work praticly ?
<MonkeyDust> roel  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, better ask there
<Ben64> urielvigilant: you can try #bash but i'm pretty sure its not going to work ever
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: a different DE will not mean you use terminal less.
<tom__666> my nvidia graphic does not work well
<ActionParsnip> Kloked: KDE and Gnome are feature rich but use more resources
<user_> hi
<tom__666> user_: hello
<user_> awesome
<tom__666> User: are you new to this?
<user_> yes
<tom__666> User: me too.. :)  but this server will help you to solve your problem.
<user_> great start loving ubuntu even more
<WolfLambert> Hi everyone! I'd like to have a clock widget, anyone has a suggestion?
<tom__666> User_: ask any question related to ubuntu, they will answer you instantly
<Gallomimia> im trying to install nvidia drivers on a system that was once ati based graphics. the installer says run script as root with no xserver running. i can't seem to get a command line without a graphical session running. what is my first step?
<Ben64> Gallomimia: installer? you should not be using an installer
<Gallomimia> let me guess.. use it from the repos... again?
<Ben64> Gallomimia: yep, thats what is supported, and its easier. whats the problem?
<Gallomimia> may i have the package name sir?
<k1l> Gallomimia: first remove the fglrx, then install the nvidi-current from the ubuntu repos.
<Gallomimia> what if i want to put both boards in the system and run different displays on each board?
 * Gallomimia slips in some crazy talk to see what will happen
<Zipper2014> bekk: What do I need to disable in the BIOS?
<LupoDeiCieli> Ciao a tutti :D
<cgt> !it | LupoDeiCieli
<ubottu> LupoDeiCieli: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tom__666> WolfLambert: try upclock
<k1l> Gallomimia: i dont think that is an easy task for some average user
 * humbag likes xdaliclock
<Gallomimia> k1l: agreed. i cant even get the thing to install under raid/lvm
<Gallomimia> how can i get mixed graphics cards to run stably?
<Gallomimia> (hint the ati card was never stable)
<Gallomimia> good thing i have this laptop to ssh in from
<Gallomimia> how's 14.04? havent' tried it yet
<k1l> its working
<Radon_3> folks, is this http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ recomended to install nvidia drivers? cause apt-get install nvidia-current only gives me a blinking cursor on a dark background
<Gallomimia> sounds promising.
<k1l> Radon_3: no. ubuntu offers some own nvidia drivers
<Radon_3> Gallomimia: talking to me?
<Gallomimia> i am about to attempt the command you said you didn't like
<Radon_3> k1l: you talking about nouveua thingy right?
<Gallomimia> k1l is it nvidia-current or nvidi-current
<k1l> !info nvidia-current | Radon_3
<ubottu> Radon_3: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.117-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 35 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Gallomimia> its a good !info yep
<Radon_3> well I am trying nvidia-current for about 1.5 hours now and I only get a black screen after boot
<k1l> Radon_3: you can remove that nvidia-current and try nvidia-310 or nvidia-319 instead
<sasuke> hi guys,
<Zipper2014> Radon_3: DO you remember what they said I need to disbale in the BIOS?
<sasuke> can anyone help me how to configure ntp in server and client hosts
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: you need to set it to legacy booting man
<Radon_3> nothing to disable
<Radon_3> k1l: tried those too
<roel_> i dont get an answer from ubuntustudio :(
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: you need to tell the bios to boot the media in legacy mode, that's what I remember
<cfhowlett> roel got home  - wha tis your ubuntustudio question?
<roel_> how can I get sound out Rosegarden, like piano?  Changing outputs at "Manage MIDI Devices" didnt help me.     Timidity ++ works great.
<cfhowlett> roel never used r'garden.  sorry.
<gingitsune> Hello
<gingitsune> Just upgraded 13.10 -> 14.04
<roel_> i did in the past. I made some somgs with it.
<gingitsune> It boots to a black screen
<Gallomimia> k1l: i still get a similar error message. something about unable to set stored mode on monitor such and such. lists a bunch of modes
<Tiensbakung> roel_: only tried it once, I recall some thing about soundfonts, maybe you can search for that
<gingitsune> I can youse the terminals, just the GUI arn't working
<Gallomimia> on a gaining note, i can now use ctrl+alt plus Fkey to get a command line
<cfhowlett> roel http://rosegardenmusic.com/support/     http://rosegardenmusic.com/resources/
<roel_> i'll look
<bipul> dhruvasagar, Hi
<Gallomimia> login screen works fine. i get graphics and pictures and backgrounds
<Radon_3> Zipper2014: I'm so sorry man, I kind of feel how you must be feeling ;(
<Radon_3> gotta reboot
<Radon_3> brb
<gingitsune> Can anyone lend a hand? It seems a bunch of people on the web describe similar problems with the only solution seeming to do a fresh install on top
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: what GPU do you use?
<roel_> i'll reinstall alsa mixer because of an error there.
<mujhahid> Boa tarde
<Romance> jihadist
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: or does the system have a make and model?
<cfhowlett> Romance ask your ubuntu support questions here.  politics, insults go elsehwere.
<gingitsune> ActionParsnip, no its a custome built desktop
<Romance> cfhowlett oh sorry, i just replied to mujhahid, mujahid = jihadist
<gingitsune> I figure the AMD APU is missing drivers
<cfhowlett> Romance noted.
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: so what GPU are you using?
<gingitsune> The integrated one
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: ok, what is it?
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: you can have an Integrated Intel GPU, or an Nvidia 6150LE onboard, like mine does
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: 'integrated' is not exact enough
<gingitsune> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure trying to figure it out :)
<gingitsune> I can say its AMD
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, I was in here yesterday but had to run out. So if anybody responded, I missed it.  I'm trying to get gapcmon to load so I can monitor my UPS, but it hangs when I try to run it.  Either via term/CLI or the launcher.  I have no idea where to begin to diagnose it.
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: boot to root recovery mode and run:  sudo lshw -C display      you will be toild
<PaRaD0xxR> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bjorn_> hi, I installed xubuntu desktop package and now I would like to have the xubuntu startup and shut down screen as defalut. Is this easy to fix?
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: usually, when you build a system yourself you kinda know this stuff
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: did you install the proproetary AMD video drivers?
<gingitsune> ActionParsnip, its been a while. And i didn't build it for myself
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: drop to root recovery mode and uninstall the fglrx packages, then reboot then reinstall them#]
<ActionParsnip> gingitsune: I'll assume you installed them
<gingitsune> ITs a radeon HD 8470D, if that changes anything
<roel_> I cant see "sound card properties" at "Asla" due to error (reported).
<guest______> hello, still having problems with bluetooth adapter of fujitsu lifebook ah530
<guest______> hcitool dev .. gives me a mac address
<guest______> but cant find bluetooth device in lsusb, lspci or dmesg
<guest______> also I cant find any other device with my bluetoothadapter
<guest______> anyone havean idea how this might work
<kikimeter> hi guys, where I can find information to make an ubuntu package ?
<cateract> hello,
<kikimeter> except on google :)
<cateract> I
<cateract> I've set mutt
<cateract> but I'm not getting the list of my fetched mail
<Pici> !packaging | kikimeter
<ubottu> kikimeter: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<cateract> though it says mails are flushed
<kikimeter> thank you Pici
<cateract> is there any other setting that needs to be done
<cateract> before fetching
<PaRaD0xxR> gapcmon was working fine until I tried to fix the show tray icon option, which wasn't working, I've removed and reinstalled it, and now I can't get it to load at all
<cateract> I can send mails though
<Gallomimia> how easy is it to install 14.04 onto a raid?
<PaRaD0xxR> it works fine on a 2nd test system (w/o an actual ups attached)
<prth|AFK> i setup a virtualbox vm of ubuntu 14.04 but my menu bar is still shown on the top most shell bar
<prth> is anyone else facing such issue?
<Rory> prth: Could you maybe show a screenshot highlighting what you mean? And explain how you'd like ot to look like
<alexherbo2> Hi
<Rory> It might not be an "issue" so much as just a personal prefernece
<alexherbo2> Where is located ubuntu-mono-light theme?
<junka> prth, i face this with all the apps on 14.04
<junka> unless they are maximized
<alexherbo2> want see background colour of panel
<gingitsune> ActionParsnip, got it solved, thanks :)
<alexherbo2> i dont use ubuntu at the time, but i want pick coulour for my i3 config
<Tiensbakung> alexherbo2: /usr/share/themes?
<alexherbo2> Tiensbakung: I use Exherbo
<Gallomimia> can anyone help me install ubuntu on a raid5?
<alexherbo2> no Ubuntu installed on my machine
<alexherbo2> can you paste me the config?
<Newton95> Hello
<Gallomimia> hi
<Tiensbakung> alexherbo2: sorry, running debian now
<Newton95> Can i get Ubuntu irc membership ?
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: you mean using software raid?
<Newton95> in the group of users
<alexherbo2> no problem
<junka> I want too :D
<Gallomimia> mgolisch: i can only assume that's the best way
<Pici> !membership | Newton95
<ubottu> Newton95: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Gallomimia> the motherboard has some kind of raid feature. i assume that's "fakeraid" which is.... bad? i don't even know
<Slart> Gallomimia: it usually is fakeraid if it's already on the motherboard.. ie if your motherboard breaks you'll have to get the exact same motherboard again or you might lose all your information
<Gallomimia> that sounds happy
<Gallomimia> software raid is my favorite!
<Gallomimia> i haven't even built a raid yet and i already decided that
<Slart> Gallomimia: oh.. and raid5 might not be in your best interest.. there are other configurations that have less problems
<Gallomimia> what other configuration would i want with 3 identical drives?
<Slart> Gallomimia: hmm.. what are you looking for? reliability or speed?
<Gallomimia> yes.
<Gallomimia> im sorry, it doesn't sound obvious from my terse answer. i value both equally
<Gallomimia> plus i have a pair of ssd's i want to add with something called dm-cache
<Slart> Gallomimia: hmm.. buy another drive to give you more options?
<Slart> =)
<Gallomimia> i did that. but they're not identical to the others
<Gallomimia> oh well
<Gallomimia> raid 10 you thunk?
<Slart> Gallomimia: well.. give it a go.. but beware of the pitfalls
<Gallomimia> there can't be any pitfalls. i can't even get past step 1 :P
<Slart> Gallomimia: what was your question about raid? I didn't read your original question
<Gallomimia> Slart: i want to install ubuntu on one
<Gallomimia> i haven't even answered the question about what filesystem to use
<Gallomimia> yet i can't get any install media to work and have the option to do so
<Slart> Gallomimia: perhaps the server edition offers more options during install
<Slart> !search raid
<ubottu> Found: raid, threelaws-#ubuntu-offtopic, profanephobia-#ubuntu-offtopic*, gary*, fakeraid, lvm, wubi
<Slart> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gallomimia> is a server edition going to be any good at playing games?
<mgolisch> you can install the desktop metapackage afterwards it will be just like the desktop edition
<Slart> Gallomimia: afaik it's the same thing.. just you have to install the gui stuff yourself
<Gallomimia> interesting
<mgolisch> but i dont think the desktop editions installer allows for advanced installation options like installing on software raid
<Gallomimia> aye it doesn't seem to
<Gallomimia> more research on the fabled LVM first
<Slart> Gallomimia: but I have to go make some dinner.. read the links ubottu mentioned.. perhaps try the install in a vm first if you're unsure of the procedure
<Slart> good luck
<Gallomimia> heh. vm is something i'd planned to learn next
<Zipper2014> Gallomimia: Voice Mail (vm) is easy to learn.
<Gallomimia> :)
<Gallomimia> i hate voicemail. so much
<Zipper2014> I do to. I answer it once a month.
<Gallomimia> aw i cant do that i only get 3 spots in my inbox
<Zipper2014> Why 3?
<Gallomimia> cause the providers are crooks
<locodir-user> Hi!
<Gallomimia> and make believe that billing more money grants magical powers like having lots of inbox space
<Zipper2014> Gallominia: If I may can ask, what country are you from?
<Gallomimia> canada
<Gallomimia> it's very very late
<Gallomimia> 0620 in the morning
<Zipper2014> And what provider do you have?
<Gallomimia> shaw
<Gallomimia> oh the cellular is virgin mobile
<Zipper2014> Do you guys have Verizon?
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> only commercials for verizon
<Zipper2014> AT& sucky T?
<Gallomimia> no
<Gallomimia> lots of commercials for those too
<Gallomimia> there are no american providers whatsoever in canada
<Gallomimia> they're illegal aliens.
<Zipper2014> Well I have had Virgin moble in the past and was never mimited on voice mail.
<Gallomimia> well i am
<Gallomimia> its cheap tho
<Gallomimia> i like it
<Gallomimia> 40 bucks a month after tax and all features never an overage. i don't use strongly
<Gallomimia> time for a dd
<Zipper2014> If you're happy with it then go for it. =) But I know a lot of people are on tight budgets. So I can understand the need for something cheap.
<Gallomimia> i just dislike voicemail
<OerHeks> Gallomimia, Zipper2014 please keep this channel clear for support, join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat thanks
<Gallomimia> no visual display on who sent it
<Zipper2014> I say that in a none judegmental and loving way.
<Gallomimia> yeah why we talking about voicemail. i wanna install ubuntu on a raid
<Zipper2014> lol
<Gallomimia> especially now that ive ditched the amd card
<Gallomimia> i also wanna install ubuntu on my phone. fxos is teh-suck
<Zipper2014> Well I am trying to get Ubuntu to work. This is number 8 on the install.
<rAg3> i am not able to import cer certificate for my vpn in network manager, how do i resolve this ?
<Zipper2014> I am not sure what Ubuntu does with the installers, but mine is VERY wacky.
<Gallomimia> i dislike the ubuntu installer greatly so far. but it is by far the best working one of any FOSS distro
<Gallomimia> so, very difficult to complain
<Zipper2014> What is a "FOSS Distro"?
<Gallomimia> plus it's like free. so... there
<Gallomimia> "foss" is free and open sourced software
<Gallomimia> distro means flavor
<Zipper2014> Got you. Well I am having issues with my PC not being able to boot from the installed OS.
<Zipper2014> I am currently trying one last thing before I am at a lost.
<Gallomimia> mine won't boot properly either. mostly cause i changed the graphics card
<Zipper2014> I am kinda worried about the graphics. I have a Navdia GeForce GTX 260 card.
<Zipper2014> Not sure if there is a good working driver or not.
<Gallomimia> well i can tell you that it's better chance than nvidia
<Gallomimia> er, ati
<clue_h> Zipper2014, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<Gallomimia> damn
<Gallomimia> i should check this too
<Gallomimia> aw mine's not on there :/
<dw1> Zipper2014: i may have some idea of what to do now without changing the bios (which would be easier)
<Zipper2014> Will boot repair help me any?
<Zipper2014> dw1: Hubby looked at my bios and said I was in legacy mode. Which is why I was unable to see the other options.
<dw1> Zipper2014: dont know about that.  your comp had EFI set up before so its prob. configured to boot from EFI
<Guest48011> Hello, I am using Pinguy Linux 12.04 which is based off Ubuntu. I am hoping someone will be ale to help me. Updates are hanging 100% [Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org]
<Guest48011>  And there is no pinguy help on xchat
<OerHeks> Zipper2014, maybe the UEFI wiki is any help
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dw1> Zipper2014: so I think we need to create a new EFI partition and do that properly
<OerHeks> Guest48011, pinguy is not supported here, it has its own issues
<Zipper2014> OerHeks: Thank you. I will take a look. Even though I am starting to be all linked out. haha
<OerHeks> Guest48011, medibuntu is dead for some time now
<Zipper2014> dw1: Let me finish this one thing and if this does not work, we will go with your ideas. And thank you kindly for your time.
<Guest48011> OerHeks, I see, thank you. I would like to go about the problem as if it were Ubuntu 12.04 and see what happens. Is there a way to get the updates to download from somewhere else?
<OerHeks> Guest48011, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu , solution: install restricted extras
<Zipper2014> dw1: Could one install an older version of Ubuntu and then upgrade from there?
<Guest48011> OerHeks, thank you i will have a look
<calvinmetcalf> upgrading ubuntu sever from 12.04 to 14.04
<calvinmetcalf> getting errors ala Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en
<rAg3> k]
<calvinmetcalf> er 'Err http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en'
<calvinmetcalf> followed by
<calvinmetcalf> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NgEUVGg3
<dw1> Zipper2014: probably, if it cant be avoided
<calvinmetcalf> this the right place for that
<calvinmetcalf> * for help with that
<dw1> Zipper2014: what you really need is an expert to guide with setting up UEFI system from scratch
<dw1> Zipper2014: theres a lot i dont really know
<Zipper2014> dw1: Well we can try what you do know. I mean I am not loosing anything. Other think needing to reinstall again.
<dw1> Zipper2014: I believe it involves 1) EFI partition 200mb 2) GPT parition (unknown mb) 3) large partition for Ubuntu 4) another GPT parition
<dw1> Zipper2014: i dont know any of it.. learning as I go
<Zipper2014> dw1: Well I thankfully have one working PC and I have all my data backed up. So if it fails, well it fails. The only thing I ask is that I still have the option to install windows in the chance I may need it. I am personlly a linux lover, but games and linux can be a fun task.
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu 14.04 32bit
<bigred15> anyone installed ncmpcpp from git?
<dw1> Zipper2014: then I would say install Windows first, and it will probably set up all the partitions too
<Zipper2014> dw1: I am ahead of you. I did do that.
<Zipper2014> But then I installed Ubuntu again.
<syeekick> i have to keep stop and starting lightdm.. any ideas?
<syeekick> iit freezes up
<Zipper2014> And I it is all gone.
<dw1> Zipper2014: ahh you needed to make a space for ubuntu ..
<dw1> Zipper2014: not wipe the disk
<Zipper2014> I always do a clean install. SO I delete windows and install the linux.
<dw1> Zipper2014: you cant have both if you do that
<Zipper2014> What do you mean?
<dw1> Zipper2014: you can install windows first, then resize the main drive and install ubuntu in the space and have both
<Zipper2014> Oh I am ok just having Linux.
<Zipper2014> I could install windows in a VB
<dw1> Zipper2014: that wont be as good for games tho
<Joel> does anyone have a link to a doc talking about ubuntu 13.x and adding a self signed cert to openjdk 7's default keystore?
<Zipper2014> dw1: The game I mainly play is wow. Which will work on linux. I use crossover.
<dw1> Zipper2014: the underlying OS will take up a lot of power
<dw1> Zipper2014: so you have ubuntu on now
<dw1> Zipper2014: how are your partitions
<Zipper2014> I installed Ubuntu 14.04. I am now running the Boot Repair thing.
<dw1> Zipper2014: that might work
<Zipper2014> And now I am about to see if this works.
<Zipper2014> Well when it gets done.
<Gape> Is there any way to check which account im using with ubuntu one? I can't find any indicator, but there is a popup that says my files were uploaded but they don't appear on one.ubuntu.com
<Zipper2014> It does say "gksudo not found" and "gksu not found".
<Zipper2014> In the command window.
<dw1> Zipper2014: thats strage.. they should be there
<Zipper2014> Will this boot repair fix that?
<Gape> Also i'm running ubuntu 14.04 but I don't have locally integrated menus into windows, is there a way to enable that?
<clue_h> dw1, same for me in 14.04, interesting as it is recommended to run gui things that need root privs with it and not sudo alone
<dw1> Zipper2014: i think it might need them
<xlusive> Hi Gape
<Gape> nvm, i found the option for integrated menus
<dw1> clue_h: ive got it, but upgraded from 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<xlusive> great
<Gape> But I'm still wondering about ubuntu one, is there a way to check what account I'm using?
<bigred15> isnt Ubuntu One dead? or about to be dead?
<Gape> Well in a month
<dw1> Zipper2014: boot-repair shouldnt take very long
<clue_h> supposed to be soon
<dw1> only the cloud file storage and music store? are down.. One is still used for some other things i believe
<dw1> going down*
<dw1> but I uninstalled all the packages with no prob
<junka> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<junka> !eol 12.10
<junka> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PaRaD0xxR> hi, I'm trying to run gapcmon to monitor my ups, but it hangs (I have to control-c to get a prompt back) the terminal/CLI when I try to run it on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, any idea where to begin a diagnosis?
<syeekick> i have to keep stop and starting lightdm.. any ideas?
<PaRaD0xxR> I've tried the .deb and compiling the .bz2, and neither will open
<PaRaD0xxR> gapcmon 0.8.9
<dw1> Zipper2014: if youre getting that error you might need to run sudo apt-get install gksu so things work correctly
<Zipper2014> dw1: Should I stop the repair thing and install the missing things?
<dw1> Zipper2014: might as well
<dw1> Zipper2014: it shouldnt take more than a minute or so
<dw1> Zipper2014: probably much less...
<nvrpunk> anyone else ran into memory leaks in Trusty on Gnome?
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: you installed from the repository?
<dw1> Zipper2014: boot-repair, that is
<nvrpunk> I just had nautilus refuse to fork due to lack of memory, i have 12 Gigs
<PaRaD0xxR> I thought so mgolisch, and I found a .bz2 also
<PaRaD0xxR> it was working at first
<Zipper2014> dw1: It will not allow me to install it.
<Zipper2014> dw1: It says "Unable to locate package gksu.
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: does it spit out any messages?
<Zipper2014> dw1: Should I  try to restart the OS and try again?
<dw1> Zipper2014: youre on a liveusb?
<PaRaD0xxR> no, when I do /usr/bin/gapcmon from the CLI, the term just hangs
<Zipper2014> Yes, I am on the Live OS.
<syeekick> my lightdm freezes every now and then i have to enter a tty to restart liightdm with "sudo service lightdm restart"
<dw1> Zipper2014: try sudo apt-get update first
<PaRaD0xxR> when I try the apcups monitor via dash, the icon loads, but just blinks
<PaRaD0xxR> and never actually opens
<dw1> Zipper2014: then the install again
<dw1> Zipper2014: reboot shouldnt change anything
<Zipper2014> dw1: k
<nvrpunk> syeekick: yeah sadly Trusty is still like Beta and not so much final
<PaRaD0xxR> the show tray icon option wasn't working, so I found some site that advised to make hardlinks to the icons..or something, but that I noticed it stopped working after that, I've removed and then reinstalled, no dice
<Zipper2014> dw1: Does the update take a while for you? It does for me. ABout 1 to 3 minutes or more.
<dw1> Zipper2014: well if its the first time it ever ran it has a lot to download
<dw1> Zipper2014: mirrors could be busy.  is your connection fast?
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: what exactly did you change?
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: and did you reverse that?
<Zipper2014> dw1: I have 50/Mbps Download and 10/Mbps Upload.
<dw1> Zipper2014: wow. :)
<PaRaD0xxR> I'm kind of a noob with *nix, so I'm not positive...I can find what I did exactly if that'd help...
<PaRaD0xxR> sudo ln ../icons/gapcmon/online.png online.png
<PaRaD0xxR> like 5 of those, to diff icon files
<PaRaD0xxR> trying to reverse that, I just replaced ln with rm
<mgolisch> yeah
<PaRaD0xxR> to all 5 or so lines
<PaRaD0xxR> didn't work either before or after doing that
<mgolisch> hm
<PaRaD0xxR> it had been working..but I tried to mess with it
<PaRaD0xxR> it loaded fine, then I did the ln thing....and then poof
<dw1> Zipper2014: does sudo efibootmgr show an error?
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: so are the links still there?
<PaRaD0xxR> how do I check that?
<Zipper2014> dw1: So you guys recommend HP for the best printer that works with Linux?
<PaRaD0xxR> only been using ubuntu since Nov., so I'm noob-ish ;)
<dw1> Zipper2014: dont know
<Zipper2014> dw1: When this is done I will check and see. =)
<PaRaD0xxR> coming from windows
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: look in the directory you created them
<PaRaD0xxR> not even sure what that command does
<PaRaD0xxR> tbh
<PaRaD0xxR> k, and look for what?
<PaRaD0xxR> I think they're still there, I see all the png files in /usr/share/pixmaps
<dw1> Zipper2014: are you in the graphical desktop
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: maybe try to rm them
<dw1> Zipper2014: or did you press ctrl-alt-f1/f2 for a full terminal
<PaRaD0xxR> so now, they're in both locations
<Zipper2014> dw1: I am using a graphical interface.
<PaRaD0xxR> the website said to go to /usr/share/pixmaps, and run those ln commands
<PaRaD0xxR> so where should I remove them from?
<dw1> Zipper2014: k.  you could open a 2nd terminal if you wanted to go crazy... :P
<mgolisch> where you created them
<dw1> Zipper2014: still updating??
<mgolisch> in /usr/share/pixmaps then
<PaRaD0xxR> k
<Zipper2014> dw1: The command sudo efibootmgr gives me the following error, "Comand not found".
<mgolisch> but only those you created there
<mgolisch> :)
<PaRaD0xxR> lemme try that
<PaRaD0xxR> so, rm all the png files in there then
<dw1> Zipper2014: did you install with the encryption again?
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: but only the ones your linked there
<Zipper2014> For the home folder. Not the entire OS.
<dw1> Zipper2014: nice
<mgolisch> otehrwise many apps will miss their icons
<mgolisch> :)
<dw1> Zipper2014: that may help
<PaRaD0xxR> well, right
<dw1> Zipper2014: will full disk encrypted it makes it harder to access the files and do some repair things on hd OS from live OS
<Zipper2014> dw1: When using the following command "Sudo apt-get install gksu" (Without the "") I get the same erro message.
<dw1> Zipper2014: with*
<PaRaD0xxR> k...getting somewhere
<dw1> Zipper2014: ok.  but you installed boot-repair, and when you run it, the application loads and displays?
<PaRaD0xxR> spit out some messages now
<PaRaD0xxR> supposed I use paste.ubuntu.com, no?
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm
<Zipper2014> dw1: Let me make sure, but I want to say yes.
<lawnewbie> anyone play Market Glory?
<PaRaD0xxR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373185/
<Zipper2014> dw1: The first box that pops up says "EFI detected. Please check the options.". I click on the "ok" button.
<MonkeyDust> lawnewbie  wrong channel
<dw1> Zipper2014: nice
<lawnewbie> MonkeyDust: i just ask :3
<MonkeyDust> lawnewbie  i just say
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: so it now misses its icons, you said you enabled some tray icon mode or something, you probably need to undo that, acording to launchpad the package has been removed because this is broken
<dw1> Zipper2014: just apply the recommended changes
<lawnewbie> hahhahhaha :v
<mgolisch> maybe you should try some alternate frontend or another monitoring suite like nut instead
<Zipper2014> dw1: It then says "Recommended repair (Repairs most frequent problems) OR "Create Bootinfo summary".
<PaRaD0xxR> yeah, but how do I disable that option, without being able to load it? :)
<PaRaD0xxR> I can't get that to connect either ;)
<dw1> Zipper2014: do the recommended and apply it
<PaRaD0xxR> "error connecting to local host, errno 111, connection refused". when I try to load nut
<lawnewbie> anyone has upgrade ur os?? :D
<Zipper2014> dw1: This time I get no error message.
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: it probably created some config file in a dot dir in your homedirectory
<dw1> Zipper2014: hmm
<dw1> Zipper2014: makes no sense but ok
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: or under ~/.config/
<endaras> Anyone know why i can't get a bash script to run as a keyboard hotkey?
<Zipper2014> dw1: It said reinstalling something and now it seems to be working.
<endaras> the command to run the script works fine in terminal
<dw1> Zipper2014: sounds great
<dw1> Zipper2014: reboot after :)
<dw1> Zipper2014: without the live usb
<PaRaD0xxR> hmm
<PaRaD0xxR> just is annoying it was workign just fine for a while
<Zipper2014> dw1: "An error occured during the repair: http://paste2.org/ntVO1X7c"
<endaras> Anyone know why i can run a bash script in terminal no problem but if i use the same command as a keyboard hotkey the script doesnt run?
<PaRaD0xxR> I swore I got those messages about missing icons before, even when it was loading....now I get those, and it won't open...hmm
<endaras> scripts have 700 permissions
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: because you enabled the tray mode, its incompatible with ubuntus new notification area
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: youd have to remove whatever config file it saves that to
<Debolaz2_> Has AUFS been removed from the Linux kernels in 14.04?
<Zipper2014> dw1: It would not boot from HD.
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: maybe check dconf-editor if you see any settings there
<PaRaD0xxR> hrm..looking, not sure what to look for
<dw1> Zipper2014: yeah, it wouldnt with an error
<Debolaz2_> I've tried first linux-virtual, and then linux-generic... I can't get AUFS to work.
<economicallyviab> can someone lend me a hand? Ubuntu will not save my monitor configuration for the life of me
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: install dconf-editor and run it, then change /apps/gapcmon/controller/use_systray
<Gallomimia> what is a useful filesystem for a raid5 from which i will boot, and pair with a dm-cache to twin SSDs (planning raid0)
<economicallyviab> ive tried saving the config using catalyst control, the ubuntu display settings, ive tried the FOSS display drivers, whenever i reboot my monitors are wrong
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: why do you want such a complicated setup?
<Gallomimia> heard it would go fast :P
<dw1> Zipper2014: back in live?
<pchero> exit
<Zipper2014> dw1: Yes.
<Guest57880> o wkoncu xchat dziala
<dw1> Zipper2014: open terminal and do #3-7 from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure with /dev/sda2 instead of /dev/sda1
<Guest57880> o wkoncu xchat dziala
<Gallomimia> i don't know anything about what filesystems are worth a hoot under raids and encrypted lvm
<ActionParsnip> Gallomimia: I dont belivee you will see much speed improvent with 2 SSDs in RAID0
<dw1> Zipper2014: maybe we can fix it manually..
<Guest57880> xchat i working \o/
<PaRaD0xxR> mgolisch: I installed that, ran it, but I don't see gapcmon in the apps bit
<Guest57880> any1 PL?
<Gallomimia> it's been suggested i just use the two ssd's as separate caches
<PaRaD0xxR> I also get this when I run that dconf-editor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373289/
<dubey> Hello
<endaras> Can anyone help me with a problem where i can't get a bash script to execute as a keyboard hotkey?
<dw1> Zipper2014: you can copy and paste just by highlighting the text and middle mouse button in terminal
<dubey> I am using Ubuntu 12.04, 3.2.0-61-generic #92-Ubuntu SMP
<endaras> the scripts have executable permissions
<Gape> In startup applicatin, I use "/usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/sdb4"  to mount sdb4 on startup. I want to add sdb3 as well, but if I add it as another command they previous one simply gets deleted (probably because it's similar). Any idea on how I could mount both partitions?
<dubey> and since last week, not able to shoutdown or reboot my laptop. When i try to do so it seems to be logout and login screen comes again
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: it probably uses the older gconf think, maybe you need to install gconf-editor and look there
<dubey> I found some solutions like updating grub.cfg but it didn't fixed my problem
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: alternatively you could edit the xml files manualy in ~/.gconf/apps/gapcmon/
<mgolisch> if they exist there
<Zipper2014> dw1: Working on it.
<mgolisch> endaras: how did you set that up?
<endaras> the keyboard hotkey?
<PaRaD0xxR> yay, it's there
<PaRaD0xxR> unchecked use tray...see if this works
<Regz> join #prologin
 * PaRaD0xxR crosses fingers
<mgolisch> endaras: yes
<burak> selam
<PaRaD0xxR> yay!
<PaRaD0xxR> thank you so much mgolisch!
<endaras> the command in the keyboard hotkey is "bash ~/Desktop/Bash/decBrightness.sh"
<mgolisch> PaRaD0xxR: np
<lawnewbie> anyone, i have a problem on my cheese webcam. it said one or more needed GStreamer elemets are missing:cluttervideosink
<lawnewbie> anyone? :((
<mAlzmci> hi
<dyu> need help with ecryptf/fstab. this is how it looks like in /etc/mtab: /var/lib/.postgresql /var/lib/postgresql ecryptfs rw,ecryptfs_sig=dba5ed7952a1184d,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=32,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs 0 0. i just put this into my fstab. /var/lib/.postgresql /var/lib/postgresql ecryptfs rw,ecryptfs_sig=dba5ed7952a1184d,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=32,ecryptfs_unlink_sigs,key=passphrase:passphrase_passwd_file=/root/ecryptfs/postgresql,noauto
<Tiensbakung> endaras: try abosulte path, /home/[user name/....
<Zipper2014> dw1: On the update part. ABout to do the upgrade one.
<lawnewbie> anyone, i have a problem on my cheese webcam. it said one or more needed GStreamer elemets are missing:cluttervideosink
<dw1> Zipper2014: no need, you can stop at 7 :)
<endaras> Tiensbakung: just changed it , still not working
<mgolisch> endaras: i think you need to use absolute paths
<mgolisch> endaras: i dont think ~/ works in that
<Zipper2014> dw1: Now what do I do?
<dw1> Zipper2014: sudo apt-get install grub-efi
<endaras> mgolisch: yeah, just tried that still isnt working
<mgolisch> endaras: works for me, is the file executable?
<Zipper2014> dw1: Ok what now?
<maheanuu> I have been using Ubuntu 12.04.2 and maintaining the upgrades for years,  It has gotten to the point where  am having serious problems and now  I am showing that I must restart my computer over and over again and nothing happens after the restart my litte gear in the upper rt. corner returns to red in about 10 minutes and the sequence begins again.  I could use some help or ideas please
<Tiensbakung> endaras: try adding #!/bin/bash to the beginning of the script, not use bash [path-to-script]
<mgolisch> endaras: you could test if its executed by placing something like "echo test > /tmp/test" into the script, then you can look if it created that file
<endaras> Tiensbakung: thats what i have atm
<endaras> mgolisch: yep they are executable
<endaras> mgolisch: i'll try that now
<Slart> maheanuu: it's hard to tell from just that description what might be wrong.. are there error messages in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/kern.log ?
<dw1> Zipper2014: did it do something?
<maheanuu> Slart, there is no error message
<Zipper2014> dw1: Yes. It installed whatever that was.
<dw1> Zipper2014: nice.  can you post the output of sudo efibootmgr to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Zipper2014> If I knew how to get to the main desktop.
<dw1> Zipper2014: select text and middle mouse button on the site works good
<maheanuu> Slart, sorry I didn't complete the read, let me open those and paste them to you, I am an older than dirt gnubie trying to stay afloat
<endaras> mgolisch: ok when the scripts are run from the terminal they create the test file, but not from the shortcut
<Zipper2014> dw1: I did Ctrl+Alt+F1 and I need out of this command.
<dw1> Zipper2014: alt-f7
<endaras> i'll paste the script and the keyboard shortcut
<dw1> Zipper2014: ctrl-alt-f1 wasnt necessary could have done it all in GUI and saved a lot of trouble :)
<dw1> Zipper2014: actually your irc is a separate computer so not much trouble
<dw1> Zipper2014: would be easier to load the web page on working comp and have temrinal beside it :)
<Zipper2014> Well the screen is gone now. How to I get it again?
<Slart> !pastebin | maheanuu
<ubottu> maheanuu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zipper2014> Slart: Give copy and past my best.
<Zipper2014> dw1: So what do I do now?
<dw1> Zipper2014: stay in graphic mode so you can paste
<dw1> Zipper2014: open terminal and run sudo efibootmgr
<dw1> Zipper2014: err actually that wont work
<dw1> Zipper2014: its not the chroot environment
<endaras> mgolisch , Tiensbakung this is one of the scripts and the keyboard hotkey info : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373382/
<dw1> Zipper2014: lets just go with a reboot from hd
<dw1> Zipper2014: see if it worked
<dw1> Zipper2014: then back to live-gui if necessary
<Zipper2014> dw1: http://tinypic.com/r/2hdz247/8
<dw1> Zipper2014: looks good
<Zipper2014> dw1: So reboot?
<dw1> Zipper2014: yep, and a small prayer
<Tiensbakung> endaras: no need bash in the command for key shortcut, #!/bin/bash will do
<Tiensbakung> endaras: also try different different shortcut
<Zipper2014> dw1: It did not work.
<dw1> Zipper2014: actually that efibootmgr entry wasnt what we needed
<Zipper2014> dw1: ok
<dw1> Zipper2014: that was the usb stick bootmgr
<dw1> Zipper2014: i believe
<Zipper2014> dw1: The USB stick runs and boots just fine.
<endaras> Tiensbakung ok removed the bash and changed the shortcut still nothing
<Tiensbakung> endaras: echo >> /tmp/test, to make sure new execution really not taking effect
<endaras> yeah i am echoing "blaaa" to /tmp/test in that script
<endaras> to test
<dw1> Zipper2014: anyway not good :(  in live-gui open web browser and terminal, browse to http://tinyurlcom/ubchroot and only run #3 to 7
<Scrivener> Alright, I have a question that spans multiple versions of Ubuntu. In multiple cases, I've gotten errors where it fails to do an upgrade due to low disk space on /boot. I google this and find this issue everywhere.
<endaras> it creates the test file in terminal
<endaras> not from shortcut
<dw1> Zipper2014: http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot
<Scrivener> I can't imagine this has gone without some kind of fix for all of this time, as there's no way grandma could really deal with this without help.
<Scrivener> Is it just me?
<Tiensbakung> endaras: it's working in the terminal, means, the way you create the shortcut is wrong
<daninoz> hey guys, in chromium I have a problem with flash, it ask to install it but flashplugin-installer is already installed, what can i do?
<Zipper2014> dw1: Is this the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure?
<Tiensbakung> endaras: have no idea how you create the shortcut, you should try look on that
<holstein> Scrivener: make the boot larger, or just do automatic partitioning
<endaras> Tiensbakung i am creating them from keyboard -> shortcuts -> custom shortcuts
<gp5st> hello. 12.04. when I eval `ssh-agent` and then do an ssh-add, I need to enter my password for my key. so far so good.  As I type my password, it appears on the screen! This hasn't happened before so I'm not sure what could be doing it. TERM is set to xterm and sudo doesn't show my password as I type it.
<holstein> Scrivener: im quite sure grandma would just do the automatic partitions ;)
<dw1> Zipper2014: yes but if you load it on the live-gui you can copy and paste
<endaras> don't know any other way than that
<mgolisch> endaras: thats what i used and it works for me
<Zipper2014> dw1: Also, is it sda1 or sda2?
<endaras> hmmm
<dw1> Zipper2014: sda2
<Tiensbakung> endaras: :-(
<LucidGuy> anyone use/familiar with apt-mirror?
<endaras> mgolisch any idea why it might not be working on my system?
<Scrivener> holstein, I don't think I diverged from the default during install?
<mgolisch> endaras: if you copy the path from the shortcut and execute it it works? like the path is correct?
<endaras> mgolisch: yes
<holstein> Scrivener: the default is all in one partition
<Zipper2014> dw1: On the update part now.
<holstein> Scrivener: one big system partition, and a swap
<dw1> Zipper2014: stop at 7
<Scrivener> holstein, oh, I checked the "use LVM" box during installation
<Scrivener> I guess that was it then...
<blarglblargl> hmmm
<holstein> Scrivener: you can confirm by trying without checking that box
<Zipper2014> dw1: Does the updates matter?
<holstein> Scrivener: but, that still doenst confirm where the problem is
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<redhere> Hello, i've just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04. After restarting, I get "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found. Entering rescue mode...
<dw1> Zipper2014: no just takes time
<dw1> Zipper2014: paste the output of sudo efibootmgr to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> redhere: you can try something simple like "sudo update-grub" from rescue mode.. though, recovering grub is usually both easy and safe
<holstein> redhere: from live CD.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<JokesOnYou77> I'm having a problem installing 14.04 server in a VM.  I tried VirtualBox and instaleld successfully, but couldn't get an internet connection, and when I try Gnome Boxes (QEMU) I get the error: failed to load nic-modules-3.13.0.24-generic-di failed for unknown reasons
<Zipper2014> dw1: Http://tinypic.com/r/312vfjr/8
<MonkeyDust> JokesOnYou77  in vbox, change NAT to bridged
<redhere> Holstein, can i do that from a 13.10 live dvd, or i need the 14.04 disc?
<holstein> redhere: the 13.10 live should work fine..
<holstein> redhere: though, i would try the sudo update-grub command first, and look at the messages.. it could be easier than that
<JokesOnYou77> MonkeyDust, Good idea! But then what the heck is going on with Gnome boxes?
<G__81> i am running 14.04 and i experience a bug where the Libre office writer does not show the maximize, minimize and close buttons
<holstein> redhere: looks like some customization in 13.10 is not able to find a file it needs now that 14.04 is updated
<G__81> i see this behavior in the write application alone
<redhere> Holstein, when i run that command from the grub rescue, it says no such command
<redhere> It doesn't recognize sudo
<holstein> G__81: i am not.. is that a bug? or do you have some customizations? does this happen from guest user?
<dw1> Zipper2014: if we do it again only do 3-7 :)
<holstein> redhere: sure.. whatever the equivalent for that will be in that mode
<G__81> holstein, no customization default install with all updates installed
<holstein> G__81: and, as guest user?
<G__81> i didnt check that
<Zipper2014> dw1: SO what's next?
<dw1> Zipper2014: paste the output of sudo efibootmgr to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DarkSir> how can i use IRC only with the information which people talk about?
<holstein> DarkSir: im not following your question, but you may be looking for #freenode, for questions about this network
<Zipper2014> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373523
<Zipper2014> dw1:
<dw1> Zipper2014: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr, then paste the output of sudo efibootmgr to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Joel> does anyone have a java cacerts that's more than 4k in size? du -hs /etc/ssl/certs/java/cacerts
<Joel> I feel like I must be hitting a bug that my certs aren't getting added to java's key store
<Joel> ubuntu 13.10
<scotty^> So I booted the Raring Live CD today (for a test comparison), opened System Settings>Software & Updates, selected multiverse and universe, closed Software & Updates, closed System Settings, opened a terminal and ran sudo apt-get update.  I then reopened System Settings>Software and Updates.  Am I the only one that thinks that this looks a bit odd, possibly even misleading? - http://tinypic.com/r/1znrlmh/8
<Slart> scotty^: huh? I must be missing something.. what is wrong?
<holstein> scotty^: this? what specifically?
<scotty^> Officially supported?
<Slart> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<scotty^> Oops, I mean "Officially supported"?
<Zipper2014> dw1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373547
<Slart> scotty^: ooohh.. I see.. not really sure what they mean with that
<scotty^> yeah, I'm wondering the same thing
<Slart> scotty^: might just be part of the description of the cd.. but it might also be a bug... not really sure where that info comes from
<Gallomimia> argh! what's the difference between zfs and xfs? they seem so similar
<dw1> Zipper2014: oh, hmm
<Slart> scotty^: have you tried running   sudo apt-get upgrade    as well? might be a new software sources package out that removes the "officially supported" thing?
<scotty^> Does anyone still have a Raring hard disk install to check if it shows the same thing?
<scotty^> Slart:  Ah OK, I'll try that, thanks.
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: they are not at all, zfs is somekind of hybrid between a filesystem and a logical volume manager with raid capabilities and xfs is just a filesystem
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: also i dont think zfs is a good choice for linux
<Gallomimia> odd to read about
<Gallomimia> is it not stable in the foss world/
<holstein> scotty^: i read that as officially supported, as opposed to 3rd party applications or PPA's..
<Gallomimia> boo to corporate inventions in the fs department
<Zipper2014> http://tinypic.com/r/312iolv/8
<Zipper2014> dw1:
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: you might want to have a look at btrfs if you are in search for something with similar features to zfs
<Gallomimia> mgolisch im still fretting over my extremely complex install planned. what fs to use for a bootable raid5 with lvm encryption :/ my head will explode before i pick one
<Gallomimia> then i have questions to answer like extent sizes and block sizes and marvelously obscure reasons for said choices
<eN_Joy> i have a fresh setup 14.04 server box, pretty much solely for my openvpn, over days I am seeing steadily increasing memory usage, i.e., when the system was up, the used memory is around  100M, each day when I check with `free -h` I am seeing about 100M increase, today is 900M, should I worry about this? and how do I find out which process is leaking memories?
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: id consider using the raid only for data volumes, stuff on / is usualy not realy that important or can easily be recreated
<mgolisch> Gallomimia: having the root fs on the raid makes stuff more complicated especialy if you plan to have /boot on that too
<Gallomimia> i'm trying to gain speed in that department
<mgolisch> so grub would need to construct the raid to actualy load the kernel image
<Gallomimia> tho boot is less important than having programs and such run fast
<SchrodingersScat> eN_Joy: memory being shown in free doesn't mean that it's inefficient, it's something about how linux uses it, preferring to use it than not.  I think there's a 'linux ate my ram' site that explains in detail
<dw1> Zipper2014: in the chrooted terminal what does running this say: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI"
<mgolisch> now if you add other stuff like lvm and encryption ontop of that it will get realy complicated, id ask myself if realy want that, espcialy if your not skilled with those technologies
<eN_Joy> SchrodingersScat: thanks
<SchrodingersScat> !memory | eN_Joy
<ubottu> eN_Joy: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Gallomimia> cached is like free, but free is actually free, and cached has stuff well... cached.
<Zipper2014> dw1: What is chrooted terminal?
<Gallomimia> this looks good too
<dw1> Zipper2014: the one you ran the commands in
<SchrodingersScat> eN_Joy: that's not to say you can eliminate the chance of there being a problem, it's just a relatively common comment about free.
<eN_Joy> yeah i'm reading the site, it does clarify something...
<Zipper2014> dw1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373668
<dw1> Zipper2014: everything looks good to me... i think bios may have secure boot enabled or something that is blocking boot
<eclerici2111> ciao
<dwara> there ??
<dwara> alienspy??
<Zipper2014> dw1: Sadly, I am unsure then. I do know that I am not able to see any "special bios". With that said, the OS would not boot on the HD.
<dw1> Zipper2014: there is just one bios
<dwara> excuse me guys can some one help me out ????
<dw1> Zipper2014: secure boot and UEFI are options in the bios that should be able to be turned on and off
<Pici> dwara: You need to ask a full question for us to be able to help you.
<dwara> how to develop apps for xfce ???
<Zipper2014> dw1: None of which are options as far as I am able to see.
<dwara> Pici:??
<Pici> dwara: Have you asked in #xfce ?
<dwara> Pici:yes
<Pici> dwara: they would be the best people to ask
<apfigueiredo> hi all
<apfigueiredo> 14.04 hangs after login
<apfigueiredo> it started happening today after update
<apfigueiredo> does anyone else have this problem?
<apfigueiredo> unity crashes
<holstein> apfigueiredo: you can always try running the older kernel.. see if that was updated and helps with the issue..
<apfigueiredo> I think the kernel was not updated
<holstein> apfigueiredo: from what im reading, i might just try as the guest user, to test my user config
<apfigueiredo> holstein: unity is the problem
<apfigueiredo> that's a nice try
<holstein> apfigueiredo: ok
<holstein> apfigueiredo: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html will reset your users config for unity
<dw1> Zipper2014: Zipper2014 maybe some boot-repair settings will fix it
<redhere> After upgrading to 14.04, I'm able to login, but all I see is my wallpaper. Cannot open any application or the terminal using a hotkey.
<dw1> Zipper2014: but you have to unmount the chrooted drive or reboot first
<apfigueiredo> redhere: same here
<holstein> apfigueiredo: and as the guest user? and after http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html ?
<zerowaitstate> redhere: my office mate ran into the same problem.  you may have to kill the hidden folder that has your old unity/compiz config
<holstein> redhere: you can also try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<apfigueiredo> holstein: I'll try this now
<quint> i'm having trouble using apt-get install. dpkg: error processing linux-image-generic (--configure):
<redhere> Holstein, how do i install that? I can't access Ubuntu
<redhere> I am getting the same problem with the Guest session as well
<holstein> redhere: you dont.. and, if you are getting to your desktop with no wallpaper, thats how you would install sometjhing
<holstein> redhere: then, you likely have a larger system error..
<redhere> Holstein.. So what should I do?
<holstein> redhere: elaborate
<holstein> redhere: get to a recovery prompt and run some basics.. disk checks.. memory checks.. etc
<redhere> This was working perfectly under 13.10
<redhere> I upgraded and now i can only boot to wallpaper
<apfigueiredo> holstein: no... guest user doesn't work
<apfigueiredo> holstein: I just installed enlightenment desktop
<apfigueiredo> to have at least a window manager
<apfigueiredo> it happened this morning during last ubuntu update
<apfigueiredo> :)
<apfigueiredo> :(
<Zipper2014> dw1: I will be a few. Meanwhile, is Ubuntu ditching there Ubuntu One app?
<apfigueiredo> compiz and unity reset didn't help too
<xangua> apfigueiredo: those commands are deprecated, did you install Compiz Settings Manager and check the Unity plugin is enabled there¿
<apfigueiredo> xangua, it was enabled, the only possibility is that it was forcefully disabled automatically during ubuntu upgrade this morning
<Mixxit> hey guys
<Mixxit> anyone know of anything on apt that is a web based geographical map that i can place hosts onto that will turn red if down or green if up (like network monitoring tool?)
<apfigueiredo> xangua, but it doesn't make sense... anyway, I cannot start a unity session
<xangua> apfigueiredo: what if you delete compiz config from your home
<apfigueiredo> xangua, I made my first login as guest-session just to try and it didn't work
<apfigueiredo> I could also try to create a new user and attempt to start unity, but I guess results would be the same
<apfigueiredo> xangua, I'd like to try to restore the system state before last ubuntu upgrade, but I don't know if this is possible
<Jonii> Yay, 14.04 works for me!!
<apfigueiredo> did you guys try the last upgrade? was it ok?
<Jonii> I'm so happy :')
<Zipper2014> Jonii: I wished I had not misread your text. I though you said "I'm so hungry". Now I am hungry.
<Jonii> Even though the installation process took a dark turn and I was sort of expecting it to fail due to 12.04 not working either, in just 24h I'm now a happy Ubuntu user on all my computing platforms
<Jonii> Zipper2014: now I'm hungry. Brb ->
<john_rambo> Is there any facebook app which works with 14.04 ?
<xangua> john_rambo: if you mean facebook chat, empathy comes preinstalled
<Georg> hi guys. could somebody help me with a hot(un)plug-problem? I get the failure message " SError: { RecovComm Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }" in dmesg
<Georg> when I unplug
<Jonii> Does Ubuntu 14.04 differ in any significant way from Ubuntu 12.04?
<john_rambo> xangua: No.....I remember Ubuntu used to include an app for facebook .....Gwibber iirc
<holstein> Jonii: yes.. newer packages, and updates.. other cusomizations.. try it live
<Georg> of course the hdd was not mounted at that time and I put a "1" in /sys/block/sd[correct-letter]/device/delete
<xangua> john_rambo: yes, it now called friends
<xangua> !info | friends-app
<ubottu> 'friends-app' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<Jonii> I haven been following Ubuntu ever since 12.04. I remember that there was this "Include online search results" button that caused anger, and I toggled it off. But other than that, this looks exactly like 12.04.
<Jonii> holstein: I'm running 14.04 right now, as I just installed it yesterday
<holstein> Jonii: check it out, and see the differences.. cheers!
<Zipper2014> Jonii: Can I have your PC? You can have mine.
<xangua> mmmm don't know why it doesn't show but is in trusty repositories john_rambo  , you also need to enter your facebook info in Online Accounts
<Jonii> Zipper2014: sorry, I spend way too much money on this computer, I don't want to give it up :(
<Georg> here are the dmesg entries. ignore the german text above the two blocks. the first block is after I put "1" in the delete file of the affected HDD and the second block is after I unplugged
<dw1> Zipper2014: i might try those commands @ http://tinyurl.com/ubchroot 3-7 again (with /dev/sda2) in terminal then update-grub and/or grub-install ..
<Georg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7373820/
<Jonii> Why don't operating systems have hype videos that make all aspects of them look awesome? :/
<tmager> they do
<Jonii> I want to be hyped about Ubuntu 14.04, why is there no official or semi-official material to help me with that?
<tmager> well make some, that's the beauty of community projects
<dw1> Zipper2014: im seeing someone say just the installation of grub-efi doesnt install stuff completely.. but i know with other non-efi modes it does, so.. its a bit of a longshot
<Jonii> OMG Ubuntu maybe, but they look so amateurish with their hype
<apfigueiredo> ppl, last unity base update seemed to crash my unity desktop, is any way to revert this update back to the previous version?
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<someHuman> Hello!
<holstein> Jonii: what are you looking for? the press release?
<someHuman> I get this kind of bug in graphics when I'm in Chrome.
<apfigueiredo> unity doesn't start even for a newly created user
<someHuman> Like my screen flickers?
<someHuman> What do I do to resolve it? It doesn't happen often though, but still, it
<someHuman> it's annoying*
<someHuman> How do I set a memo with an alarm?
<SchrodingersScat> someHuman: what are you using for the alarm?
<someHuman> SchrodingersScat: No idea?
<dw1> Zipper2014: boot-repair reports "Unusual EFI, please report" but also "has-correctEFI" so I don't know that it worked or not.  It may all be set up right just the BIOS is expecting Secure Boot when that's a brand new thing prone to error..
<someHuman> SchrodingersScat: I am using Evolution I think?
<Jonii> holstein: hype supplementary material. You know, where someone demonstrates a new feature and goes appropriately "Wow, this is so cool"
<SchrodingersScat> someHuman: sorry, haven't used that, says it has a calendar in apt.  there is also alarm-clock which you can have it display a message
<SchrodingersScat> !info alarm-clock | someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: alarm-clock (source: alarm-clock): Alarm Clock for GTK Environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 597 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<dw1> Zipper2014: actually boot-repair did run grub-install so... dont know what else we can do
<Jonii> Usually things have hype supplementary material for them, but I really don't know what's the actual word for them, so I just refer to them as "Hype supplementary material"
<dw1> Zipper2014: maybe you have a special windows-only BIOS :-/
<Zipper2014> dw1: I have an idea, but first let me try something here.
<holstein> Jonii: try youtube.. or feel free and create what you like
<SchrodingersScat> Jonii: swag?
<Guest68348> ola
<someHuman> I am trying to set an appointment via Evolution but I get this error http://imgur.com/FxeGAFv
<helo> what should my sources.list be for oneiric?
<helo> getting a lot of 404s with the current one
<xangua> !eol
<xangua> helo: upgrade to a supported ubuntu release
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<helo> don't have time, machine is shipping in 2 hours
<dunkel2> hello
<dunkel2> i just upgrade from 13.x to latest but now everytime i log in i see a message that says ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error
<helo> oh well, i'll just slap a debootstrap chroot in there i guess
<dunkel2> ?
<dunkel2> i mean i can log
<forgottenarcher> dunkel2: I prefer to do a whole reinstall rather than just just updating
<dunkel2> oh i see
<dunkel2> so i better reinstall it
<dunkel2> and in the reinstall can i keep my files?
<dunkel2> or i have to backup first?
<forgottenarcher> these updates from  Major release normally break more stuff than they fix
<Zipper2014> dw1: May I PM you?
<chenqisu123> dunkel2: i think backup first is better
<forgottenarcher> if you have a separate home partition then no need for a back up
<forgottenarcher> but if you think that a whole, and complete reinstall is better then its probably safer to backup
<dunkel2> ok great, thank you
<forgottenarcher> your welcome :)
<Jonii> dunkel2: does the system work properly though? I've been using 2 years this laptop of mine, which has had every couple of days this "12.04 has experienced internal error" message pop up, but there never was any problem other than having to close that error message window :p
<dunkel2> yeah the system works perfect
<dunkel2> is just that alert that is bugging me
<dunkel2> if i close it everything works as it must
<forgottenarcher> Jonii: how can you manage that, those things tick me of so much
<forgottenarcher> dunkel2: same here
<Zipper2014> dw1: Please note: This is NOT an advertisement or seeking support for this distro. This is solely being used as a source to my Ubuntu 14.04 problem. I just installed Zorin OS/Ubuntu 12.04 and I was able to boot from my HD from the installtion. Can you help me understand why I am unable to withy Ubuntu 14.04?
<forgottenarcher> Zipper2014: could you be more specific on your problems ?
<Zipper2014> forgottenarcher: Long story short, I am unable to boot from an install if Ubuntu 14.04.
<holstein> Zipper2014: different hardware support from different kernels?
<ruuth774> good evening
<Jonii> forgottenarcher: closing one popup window every couple of days is not exactly a superhuman feat.
<forgottenarcher> holstein: I think both Zorin and ubuntu are running the same kernels
<holstein> Zipper2014: bad iso for ubuntu.. proprietary driver support included for graphics support from zorin
<holstein> forgottenarcher: confirm that..
<Zipper2014> Should I try to install Ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> forgottenarcher: if you are looking for details, dont "think" anything.. confirm
<ruuth774> is there a GUI package to config settings on a logitech trackball mouse?
<holstein> forgottenarcher: lots of distros pacakge proprietary drivers that ubuntu is not allowed to
<holstein> !nomodeset | forgottenarcher
<ubottu> forgottenarcher: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> forgottenarcher: you can try nomodeset ^ from ubuntu
<Zipper2014> With Zorin installed and working, do you think I will be able to get Ubuntu 14.04 installed and working?
<ruuth774> im looking to set scroll on my logitech trackball on trusty, any handy tool for that?
<holstein> Zipper2014: nothing about ubuntu is preventing that
<forgottenarcher> yea I guess always learning thanks holstein
<Zipper2014> holstein: Can you explain?
<ruuth774> wich package can edit text on pdf files in ubuntu?
<holstein> Zipper2014: sure.. your hardware manufacturer is always welcome to work with the open ubuntu community to make sure your hardware works with ubuntu
<mgolisch> holstein: haha, which vendor does that?
<holstein> forgottenarcher: i think i was reading this was your issue..
<Zipper2014> holstein: How Zorin working and Ubuntu not working? It is using the same OS, just a different skin.
<holstein> mgolisch: system76 for example.. many do these days.. intel.. etc
<forgottenarcher> no, I was just trying to help Zipper2014
<holstein> Zipper2014: as i stated above, when i thought forgottenarcher was having the issue, it could be proprietary drivers that are included in zorin that are not able to be included in ubuntu
<holstein> Zipper2014: you can try nomodeset from ubuntu
<holstein> Zipper2014: you can comfirm that the kernels are the same.. kernel differences can make or break hardware support..
<Zipper2014> holstein: So I am pretty much SOL as far as being able to use Ubuntu 14.04?
<forgottenarcher> Zipper2014: what kind of graphics card do you have ?
<dw1> holstein: she gets "OS not found" on boot, and nothing seems to fix it
<holstein> Zipper2014: ?
<Zipper2014> holstein: Can you tell me where to find that info?
<dw1> holstein: it makes no sense really
<holstein> Zipper2014: i didnt say that at all
<Zipper2014> forgottenarcher: I have a GeForce GTX 260.
<holstein> Zipper2014: you could have a bad 14.04 image, or installation media... you could have a different kernel in zorin vs ubuntu.. you could have proprietary drivers in zorin that are not able to legally be included in ubuntu
<ruuth774> im looking for a handy package to config my scroll buttons on a logitech trackball on trusty, any hints?
<holstein> Zipper2014: you can make a list.. and start troubleshooting.. this can be challenging, i understand
<holstein> Zipper2014: if 12.04 "just works", you may conisder just using it, since its still supported, and you may not need anything from the later versions.. you can try something like xubuntu 14.04, which may support your hardware "better"
<therazr> Hi does anybody here use Ubuntu 14.04 in a baytrail platform?
<dw1> Zipper2014: could try ubuntu 12.04 . its supported for a few years yet
<Zipper2014> holstein: What command line do I use to see what Zorin is using?
<holstein> Zipper2014: you can ask zorin.. but, in most linux its uname -0a
<Zipper2014> Honestly, Zorin/Ubuntu 12.04 has some issues.
<holstein> uname -a
<ruuth774> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Rdepablos> Buenas tardes
<forgottenarcher> according  to distrowatch the current zorin 8 runs the kernel 3.14.2
<Rdepablos> Amig@s necesito.una.pequel ayuda
<forgottenarcher> ubuntu's running 3.13.0
<therazr> forgottenarcher: no it doesn't. Where have you seen that?
<Zipper2014> dw1: forgottenarcher holstein - Http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374114
<holstein> Zipper2014: what is your goal for the machine? casual internet?
<Zipper2014> Well I am a gamer. So I will be installing Crossover and playing wow.
<holstein> Zipper2014: not likely.. thats not a "given"
<cer> hi everybody!
<holstein> Zipper2014: i suggest you do as you did when learning windows for years.. use native code
<Zipper2014> holstein: What do you mean?
<forgottenarcher> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=zorin
<holstein> !steam | Zipper2014
<ubottu> Zipper2014: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<forgottenarcher> look at the linux package
<holstein> Zipper2014: i mean, those games and software provide and promise you windows support.. to move to linux and expect linux support is not always constructive, is never easy, and is sometimes/usually impossible
<Zipper2014> holstein: Putting my gaming idea to the side, can you tell me if the kernerals match?
<cer> I still have the same WB My Book 3TB which is USB 3 .... I connect it to my machine on a USB 2 port (because I do n ot have a USB 3) ....
<mgolisch> if it sais os not found
<forgottenarcher> holstein: take a look at that list
<cer> the drive is recognised bu is not mounted
<holstein> forgottenarcher: what list?
<mgolisch> how is that related to kernels or graphics cards
<mgolisch> sounds more like a boot issue
<cer> is driving me insane .... I have googled to the end of the world and back.
<holstein> !mount | cer
<ubottu> cer: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<therazr> forgottenarcher: no man that number in brackets refers to the latest upstream stable version of it, not the latest one in the Zorin OS
<forgottenarcher> the link I just posted
<holstein> cer: you can try mounting in the command line, and see if you get any errors
<Zipper2014> Do you think I can install Ubuntu 13.05 and go from that to 14.04?
<therazr> the latest one is 3.11 for Zorin and 3.13 for Ubuntu 14.04
<cer> holstein: well, we are a bit beyond that here ....
<forgottenarcher> therazr: ohhhhh.....
<holstein> cer: do you get errors?
<cer> holstein: I get a strange error in dmesg
<forgottenarcher> that just seems silly on there part thou
<cer> holstein: Failed to bind enclosure -19
<cer> holstein: never heard of this
<therazr> Hi does anybody here use Ubuntu 14.04 in a baytrail platform like Asus T100?
<sizzle> anyway to pass a parameter to getIndex in a controlller?
<sizzle> 	public function getIndex($id = NULL)
<dw1> Zipper2014: why not 13.10?  go back one at a time...
<holstein> cer: you are using a custom kernel?
<cer> holstein: no
<dw1> Zipper2014: 13.10 has the added bonus of being supported.. for a couple months
<cer> holstein: 3.11.0-20-generic
<pseudonymous> Hi. I'm sitting with a canon lide 210. supposedly fully supported via SANE (an acronym I vehemently disagree with) but any variant of sane errs out with "invalid argument" without ever bothering to elaborate which argument that would be
<holstein> cer: if it were me, i would fire up a live CD,and see if the thing mounted in there
<Zipper2014> dw1: Due to wanting a LTS OS, I was hoping to be able to install and have running the 14.04 version.
<cer> holstein: it mounts well under windows 7
<Zipper2014> I have been able to also run Zorin 8. Not sure which version of Ubuntu that is.
<holstein> Zipper2014: its not one.. if 12.04 worked "out of the box" i would use it
<holstein> Zipper2014: have you tried xubuntu 14.04? or the nomodeset option i linked?
<Zipper2014> Zorin uses Ubuntu as its main base.
<cer> holstein: the most incredible thing is that if I reboot the machine with the My book attached, then it mounts perfectly
<cer> holstein: it does not make sense!
<Zipper2014> holstein: I have looked at the other "Ubuntu" ones and find them very tasetless in design. I like gui.
<apfigueiredo> hope future upgrades fix my unity bug... until there I think I'll net to stick with another desktop session :(
<holstein> cer: well, those are such fiddly errors that i always just account by knowing i was not promised linux support with the hardware.. have you experimented with other versions of the kernel? etc?
<therazr> Zipper2014: whats your problem with 14.04 lts?
<pseudonymous> anyway.. anyone have a clue where to begin with a scanner where you get "invalid argument" when attempting to scan (coming from SANE itself) ? It's fully supported so I don't get this
<cer> holstein: nope ....
<holstein> Zipper2014: the GUI, unity, can require something from your hardwrae that you cannot provide.. and games will need
<mgolisch> cer: what exactly did you do?
<Zipper2014> therazr: I am unable to boot from the installation. Once installed and restarted, I cannot boot from it.
<holstein> Zipper2014: if you have no "good" 3d support.. you will not want to game on that machine
<cer> mgolisch: connected it to the machine
<mgolisch> i think the automount stuff doesnt touch anything thats in /etc/fstab
<cer> mgolisch: it recognises it, but does not mount
<Zipper2014> holstein: Crossover works great for me.
<holstein> Zipper2014: crossover works in zorin.. or, 12.04
<Zipper2014> Not sure on the 14.04 one though.
<cer> mgolisch: but if I reboot with the device attached, it mounts it
<therazr> Zipper2014: what is your graphics card?
<cer> mgolisch: :(:(:(:(
<Zipper2014> GeForce GTX 260.
<alan_smith> hello there... I'm trying to install kubuntu or lubuntu on my machine but it's simply impossible, lubuntu boots from usb and installs, but won't boot from disk, even after purging nouveau and installing the proprietary drivers (using command line); kubuntu won't boot from usb. ubuntu boots from usb but i can't stand unity
<Jonii> This may not be the right place to ask, but why is firefox asking me to "install" websites?
<Jonii> Like youtube or reddit?
<alan_smith> should i just try mint? i need a distro with apt and a decent desktop manager
<therazr> Zipper2014: try to boot with the 'nomodeset' parameter
<Jonii> Couldn find any documentation on such feature in the browser
<holstein> cer: i would try some differenent kernel versions.. after applying all upgrades
<holstein> alan_smith: desktop manager?
<dw1> therazr: it just says No OS found... no grub
<cer> holstein: I already have all the upgrade
<Zipper2014> therazr: Can you explain what that is and when I go to install Ubuntu, what should I be looking for?
<alan_smith> holstein: sorry?
<holstein> alan_smith: mint is not supported here, but is based on ubuntu.. anything you want to do you are likely able to do, and welcome to do in/with ubuntu
<pseudonymous> Guys... Really.. Does *anyone* use a scanner in here ? Anyone ?
<therazr> dw1: did he install grub in the correct hard drive? Is it a UEFI machine Zipper2014 ?
<holstein> alan_smith: are you referring to the desktop enviroment? or window manager?
<Zipper2014> therazr: I only have 1 HD.
<davido__> I just noticed a quirk in 14.04 that probably should be reported, but I'm sort of unclear on how to explain it...
<alan_smith> holstein: desktop environment
<dw1> therazr: yeah we tried lots of stuff, boot-repair etc, it all seemed to install fine but never boots
<holstein> alan_smith: "decent" will be a matter of opion, so just let us know what you are seeking, specificially
<holstein> opinion*
<alan_smith> holstein: both kubuntu and lubuntu are okay for me (kde lxde)
<davido__> When my laptop starts up it almost always pops up an error dialog top-left as soon as the initial welcome/lock screen appears.  This is not the problem of interest.....
<dw1> therazr: somewhat fine, anyway.. looked ok.. :)
<therazr> dw1 Zipper2014 thats sad
<cer> it is driving me insane mgolisch ....
<holstein> alan_smith: kubuntu and lubuntu *are* ubuntu.. you can try them, or add lxde and/or kde to your ubuntu
<davido__> the problem is that although I can clear the box, that region of the desktop, even after logging in, is dead to mouse clicks.
<cer> mgolisch: even parted -l output looks fine
<Zipper2014> What is sad therazr?
<dw1> Zipper2014: you could try 12.04 then upgrade to 14.04
<therazr> dw1: maybe its secureboot creating some problem?
<dw1> therazr: yeah
<holstein> Zipper2014: are you installing updates during the installation?
<mgolisch> cer: do you have an entry in /etc/fstab for that disk? if yes thats why automount doenst do shit
<holstein> Zipper2014: you can try *not* doing that.. could be you are updating to a kernel that is not "liking" your graphics.
<cer> mgolisch: nope
<mgolisch> cer: it will leave allone stuff thats configured in /etc/fstab, atleast thats what i think
<holstein> Zipper2014: the 14.04 live CD works for you?
<alan_smith> holstein: i had kubuntu installed on my machine but since it was a very old install upgraded many times I decided to just wipe it altogether in order to install a clean one, however, it won't boot from usb :(, lubuntu installed perfectly but won't boot from disk
<Zipper2014> Yes, I have installed updates.
<cer> mgolisch: ye you are right, not there though
<Zipper2014> Yes, the Live USB works for me.
<holstein> Zipper2014: that would be a difference between the live CD (that im assuming works) and the installed system, post install
<dw1> boot-repair did complain about an "Unusual EFI"
<dw1> but otherwise continued
<Zipper2014> HOWEVER, it does get stuck on the second step on the install. So I have to quit and redo it again and it goes through.
<pseudonymous> Is there a more help-oriented channel I should ask in ? The past 11 times I've been here, I've managed to elicit help once. Is the forum a better venue ?
<holstein> alan_smith: i use plop to boot legacy hardwrae from cd, and point to usb boot
<holstein> alan_smith: nothing about mint will help faciliate any "Fixes" for your hardware to install an OS
<therazr> pseudonymous: define 'better'. Each help channel has its pros and cons, and you might get help in many different ways
<holstein> alan_smith: if it were my hardware, i would test the hardware.. sounds like you could have something broken
<alan_smith> holstein: the problem is, 'ubuntu' does work correctly, so, I think perhaps mint could work also? ubuntu just works, lubuntu works live but doesn't work from hdd, kubuntu won't boot from usb at all...
<pseudonymous> therazr: anything, really.. Acknowledgement that someone read my request for starters. I don't know.. All I know is I bought a scanner based on xsane's own rating and I'm stuck with a cryptic error message..
<alan_smith> i don't think the problem is my vga because it's quite old nvidia
<davido__> IRC is very transitory in nature; you only get useful responses if someone in the channel at this moment happens to notice your question and considers it answerable in an IRC format.
<therazr> pseudonymous: google for your error. Also ask here, if no one answers it means no one knows how to fix it. In that case you might try creating a forum post and/or asking in AskUbuntu
<holstein> alan_smith: mint is free to try, as is ubuntu.. go for it
<mgolisch> cer: the disk is usb?
<davido__> If you are looking for help with something where a very few may have experience (some specific piece of harware, for example), it's probably better to ask in the forum where more eyes may see it over a longer period of time.
<alan_smith> i thought the problem were nouveau because it's like guaranteed not to work properly, but i purged it and the problem persists
<pseudonymous> therazr: I do, I have. It's just that as far as errors go, xsane's inanely vague "invalid argument" error isn't exactly giving me much to go on, if anything.
<Dazax> Salut!
<holstein> alan_smith: no need to purge the included open source driver that supports your hardware
<holstein> alan_smith: unity needs 3d.. you may prefer using lxde or xfce
<holstein> alan_smith: there are "pass through" options for gnome and unity to use on older/unsupported, non-3d hardware.. but they are not ideal
<therazr> pseudonymous: I see, I know what you mean by 'vague', and its annoying. But what davido__ said is what you should look forward to :)
<cer> mgolisch: usb 3 on usb 2
<pseudonymous> I can't hang here all day, spamming the same question.. I think I'll try my luck with the forums, perhaps the chances of running into mr or mrs right might increase there
<aarobc> I'm having an issue with the NaCl google music manager. Anybody else delt with that on ubuntu?
<alan_smith> holstein: i don't know how to configure x11, so i purget nouveau hoping that it would fallback to vesa... and no, nouveau doesn't support my hardware and i'm yet to find a nvidia card that it does support. I don't want to use Unity
<alan_smith> i don't think vesa supports my monitor resolution though
<holstein> alan_smith: thats not how you do it
<stetho> Hi all - I have a hard disk in a server (12.04). fstab contains a line /dev/sdc1 /data ext4 defaults 0 0. The disk mounts fine. If I chmod 777 /data and restart the machine, /data has 755 permissions. Change it again to 777, reboot, back to 755. What am I missing that's changing the permissions?
<holstein> alan_smith: you need not purge the open driver to use vesa
<holstein> alan_smith: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<davido__> pseudonymous That's exactly what I'm saying; it's silly to hang here all day asking the question over and over again hoping that at one particular moment you have the winning combination of an answerable question and a person who knows the answer, especially when it's a question on a specific piece of hardware.  Ask in the forum, come back to it hours or a day later, profit.
<holstein> alan_smith: the open driver or the proprietary driver will likely be the "best" for you in *any* linux
<alan_smith> holstein: nouveau NEVER worked for me... does vesa support higher resoltuins than 1024x768?
<Zipper2014> dw1: WIll you be able to help me after I get 12.04 installed to move from it to 14.04?
<therazr> alan_smith: what about proprietary?
<someHuman> I am experiencing lags in my Ubuntu.
<holstein> alan_smith: try it and see.. but the proprietary driver is what i, the community, nvidia, and any linux distro will suggest
<therazr> Zipper2014: First you should make sure 12.04 gets installed and fixes your problem. I'm not sure that is the case right now...
<someHuman> I experience flickering with the Chrome screen.
<alan_smith> therazr: I installed it from cl using aptitude but it doesn't work also (304 if memory serves)
<someHuman> I mean with Chrome browser.
<someHuman> I am using an AMD graphics card.
<therazr> alan_smith: what is the card?
<alan_smith> therazr: gtx560
<therazr> alan_smith: that card uses the newest driver version for nvidia
<alan_smith> therazr: you mena 33x?
<pseudonymous> davido__: ah, sorry for not realising that the first time round. I'm just a bit frustrated that I make someone purchase a scanner based on its linux support only to have spent and hour so far to no avail with plenty more time wasted to come. Sorry :)
<alan_smith> therazr: 331.20?
<therazr> alan_smith: yes I think so
<alan_smith> therazr: any ideas if it's available from the repos?
<holstein> alan_smith: if you have not, try the proprietary driver from your manufacturer for the operating system uyou are using.. use the one in the default repositories
<therazr> alan_smith: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates
<davido__> Take it back.
<Zipper2014> It is very overwhelming at times when you are in chat with many people at one time. Some know the peoblems and some do not. However, I will try to install the ubuntu-12.04.04-dvd-amd64.iso. If this is not the right ISO, please let me know.
<alan_smith> therazr: i'm going to try them, thank you :)
<davido__> If it's not worth the frustration, or exceeds your patience in getting it working, definitely don't let it ruin your day.
<holstein> Zipper2014: do you need/want 64bit?
<Zipper2014> holstein: My system is 64 bit.
<pseudonymous> davido__: parents require printers, scanners and whatnot - children comply.. Children hope Linux can avoid the nasty viruses they otherwise get - but now children sulk because SANE is causing insanity
<holstein> Zipper2014: 64bit capable?
<holstein> Zipper2014: how much ram do you have?
<Zipper2014> holstein: Yes.
<robin_> hola
<robin_> motherfuckers, your Os is a real shit
<holstein> !language | robin_
<ubottu> robin_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pseudonymous> And really, it's 2014.. a fully supported scanner really ought to just work.. Oh well.. writing up a forum post right now, finger's crossed, someone might know how to kick/facestomp SANE into working.
<aarobc> Why are there no multi-threaded vp9 encoders out here?
<bekks> aarobc: Feel free to develop one? :)
<robin_> ubuntu is a bad os
<therazr> Zipper2014: if 2gb or more of ram, you can go with 64bit
<Zipper2014> Memory is 5.8G, Intel Core i3-2120 CPU @ 3.30GHz x4, 1TB HD.
<DJones> robin_: Stop that, you don't have to use it
<therazr> robin_: Then why are you here (eventually using it?)?
<aarobc> bekks: Not going to say I haven't thought about it
<bekks> Zipper2014: Memory is 6GB :)
<robin_> is just kidding,  ubuntu is a grat os
<robin_> great
<therazr> lol
<robin_> Lol
<robin_> i need help
<holstein> robin_: please ask if you have a support question.. otherwise, enjoy the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat. thanks!
<bekks> robin_: Well, your tone just made me to not help you, whatever your issue might be.
<aarobc> I've been using 14.04 exclusively for the last weeks. it's very usable.
<pseudonymous> aarobc: so long as you don't plug in a scanner -_-
<DJones> And goodbye robin_
<aarobc> I'm very impressed with the progress that has been made on amd cards. Open drivers are faster than proprietary now
<holstein> pseudonymous: please dont share mis-information.. if you have issue with a scanner, let the creator of the device know that they are welcome and encouraged to support linux.. linux and ubuntu are both very open and easy to support
<bekks> aarobc: Which is not true for am/ati and nvidia drivers.
<new0> hey everyone, i am trying to boot ubuntu on   GUI but it's load in text mode. now i did sudo service lightgm start and xfce was starting. and i am trying to login but it's kick me out everytime.
<pseudonymous> holstein: no misinformation, the scanner is fully supported (http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html) and yet nothing works
<holstein> pseudonymous: i realize hardware support can be challenging.. but, most time, things "just work" when they can.. and when they dont, they may never work
<holstein> pseudonymous: sure, but sane doenst create that device
<aarobc> bekks: I've benchmarked my HD 6870 with the closed and open source drivers. open source ones are about 3x as fast.
<new0> also i connected via SSH on my desktop and run sudo service lightgm stop and now i mouse is blinking and not sure how to move on! any advice?
<pseudonymous> holstein: we agree there. But if it's listed as supported, then someone's on the hook for that - it's obvious that the only reason anyone would care to look at such a page is when making purchasing / conversion decisions
<bekks> aarobc: you benchmarked what? :)
<holstein> pseudonymous: let them know.. the documenation should be publically editable
<Ari-Yang> aarobc: nice, nice to see open source drivers are improving
<aarobc> bekks: glmark2 was what I used
<therazr> pseudonymous: but first make sure you did install everything correctly
<aarobc> ran the test three times for each
<alan_smith> where can i upload an image?
<jhutchins> There was a change in the name of the device that the kernel created for some scanners that sane didn't account for at one point.
<junka> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<holstein> !paste | alan_smith
<ubottu> alan_smith: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> You just update the conf file for that brand and it works fine.
<pseudonymous> therazr: I'd love to, but seeing as ubuntu comes with sane and company preinstalled I don't know what I could do to frack it up. I know it's using the right back-end, at least
<junka> !info browser
<ubottu> Package browser does not exist in trusty
<jhutchins> pseudonymous: So how does it fail?  Does it say something like "no devices found"?
<vbgunz> I have several "screen" sections in my xorg.conf file. How do I switch between them on the fly? is there a command I can run through the terminal that will automatically set these screens up
<pseudonymous> jutchins: -- http://pastebin.com/uaD4i9sJ <-- that's a complete debug output of "scanimage -d" running as root to prevent permissions problems to the best of my ability. It simply decides that some argument is invalid, neglects to tell me what and then it takes 30 seconds or so for it to release the device
<bekks> vbgunz: You cant.
<alan_smith> ok, after installing the latest proprietary driver, i can't even boot the recovery mode: http://imagebin.org/308525
<bekks> vbgunz: You have to restart the X server to do so.
<jhutchins> pseudonymous: Check to see which devices are created and what permissions they have.
<bekks> alan_smith: And which driver is it? For which hardware in detail?
<vbgunz> bekks: damn, that makes things difficult
<pseudonymous> vbgunz: some (namely open source) drivers allow you to dynamically switch screen configs via calling "xrandr", it's quite straight-forward and should detect resolution etc automatically (if you use NVIDIA, this is a no-go)
<alan_smith> bekks: 331.20, gtx560
<dw1> Zipper2014: The only thing you have to know is to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 at this time you need to run at terminal "software-updater -d" to be offered the "development release".  After some time in use when many issues are fixed 14.04.1 will be released and offered to 12.04 users without the -d flag.
<new0> hey everyone, i am trying to boot ubuntu on   GUI but it's load in text mode. now i did sudo service lightgm start and xfce was starting. and i am trying to login but it's kick me out everytime. also i connected via SSH on my desktop and run sudo service lightgm stop and now i mouse is blinking and not sure how to move on! any advice? (the problem not the driver, could be xserver)
<alan_smith> here is a lower res one: http://imagebin.org/308526
<bekks> alan_smith: How about stating "I am using nvidia drivers"?
<vbgunz> yeah, damn then it's a no go. I have 3 displays and several different kind of setups. it's becoming a pita to keep manually switching between what I want
<bekks> alan_smith: And whats wrong with that dmesg output?
<bekks> alan_smith: How did you install that driver?
<dw1> Zipper2014: They do that so people expecting long-term stability aren't offered relatively untested versions right off the bat.
<alan_smith>  bekks: from the repos
<dw1> Zipper2014: other than that, the upgrade should "just work"
<dw1> Zipper2014: unless you run into our familiar challenge again
<pseudonymous> jhutchins: you're telling me that "invalid argument" may be related to a permissions problem ?
<Zipper2014> dw1: So if 12.04.04 installs and works fine, then 14.04 should be ok?
<bekks> alan_smith: Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<dw1> Zipper2014: maybe, maybe not.
<dw1> Zipper2014: a lot has changed in that time
<bekks> Zipper2014: not necessarily.
<alan_smith> bekks: lubuntu 14.04
<Matthew_Moore> Hey is anybodu else having problems with WMV files in 14.04??
<jhutchins> pseudonymous: If the device it were communicating with was not the correct interface it might look that way.
<awesomess3> alan_smith, how are you enjoying lubuntu 14.04?
<Matthew_Moore> every time i try to play a WMV the player just crashed. happen in movie player, mplayer, smplayer and vlc.
<alan_smith> awesomess3: are you serious? it won't even boot on my machine :)
<awesomess3> alan_smith, oh really..,, dang. I was kind of serious, 83% serious.
<pseudonymous> jhutchins: saw something like that, but his issue was that the scanner couldn't even be opened
<bekks> alan_smith: What exactly does "doesnt boot" mean?
<dw1> Zipper2014: going away for some hours.. g/l
<alan_smith> bekks: it simply hangs at that part (http://imagebin.org/308526)
<dw1> Zipper2014: if you write anything to me ill read it when I return.  keep me posted on successes. :)
<bekks> alan_smith: Did you try using the "nomodeset" kernel command line option?
<llutz> pseudonymous: did you run "sane-fine-scanner"?
<llutz> pseudonymous: did you run "sane-find-scanner"?
<alan_smith> bekks: nope, i've tried to add that on grub but it won't accept.... i'm not used to this new grub2
<pseudonymous> llutz: nope, but the scanner shows up just fine in the list ? I've tried unplugging and plugging it back in several times. Whenever the scanner isn't connected, the device list is rightly empty, whenever I plug it back in, it shows up
<Zipper2014> dw1: Thanks
<bekks> alan_smith: Define "wont accept"?
<new0> trying to google > might suggest that permission problem with .Xauthority which is own by root. and u run sudo chown username:username .Xauthority > but that's not changing the ownership. any ideal?
<alan_smith> bekks: it returns some error, I don't remember exactly. I think I coul've said 'no', i didn't 'try' nomodeset
<bekks> alan_smith: Then try it.
<alan_smith> bekks: any pointers on how to do that on grub2?
<bekks> !nomodeset | alan_smith
<ubottu> alan_smith: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<junka> !webbrowser-app
<junka> !info webbrowser-app
<ubottu> webbrowser-app (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 552 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<alan_smith> bekks: thanks, going to try.
<alan_smith> bekks: it seems it's the same as grub1, i'm gonna try that and take a picture if it doesn't work
<krll_> hi all
<krll_> who uses i3wm?
<pacebl> krll_: I do. What's your question?
<new0> sorry, my mistake! it did change the ownership. but not that i am logged in it's give me some error: System program problem detected - Do you want to report the problem now? -> but when i do click Cancel or Report problem it's just give me the desktop background with nothing to see
<aguitel> anyway to install mate desktop in 14.04 from ubuntu repo?
<new0> also, this is far as already someone else help me with that and got these result
<xangua> aguitel: did you consult the mate site?
<aguitel> xangua, not info
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  it's not in the ubuntu repo, i guess
<aguitel> MonkeyDust, ok
<jpa-> after i upgraded to 14.04, my chromium became huge: http://kapsi.fi/~jpa/stuff/pix/hugechrome.png   apparently some DPI issue, but any idea why this happens?
<aarobc> jpa-: you have your monitors set to the default resolution?
<jpa-> aarobc: yes; xdpyinfo reports correct dpi atleast
<chenqisu123> goodnight everyone
<aarobc> jpa-: what resolution are your monitors?
<aarobc> or is your monitor
<jpa-> 1920x1080
<aarobc> that is weird.
<jpa-> chromium appears ridicuously huge, also when run with a clean config (new user account)
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<bekks> !patience | Electron_Pulses
<ubottu> Electron_Pulses: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aarobc> stop
<unopaste> Electron_Pulses you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<alan_smith> bekks: with nomodeset the system hangs at black screen, the mobo boots once while the system loads. i've tried blacklisting nouvea and boot kubuntu live but it hangs with a blinking cursor, nomodeset also hangs on black screen after the text-mode loading screen
<alan_smith> bekks: the mobo "beeps"
<bekks> alan_smith: you should uninstall nouveau if you are using nvidia.
<alan_smith> bekks: i have already purged it
<heckman> Quick question for you guys. It's been awhile since I've had to do anything similar so I forget the method to tell my Ubuntu systems to not install dpkg from a PPA we have installed. I don't want to pin the version, then updates won't automatically happen.
<alan_smith> i'm starting to think the problem is not the vga
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ? anyone can solve?
<new0> after i  logged in i can only see the desktop background but nothing more
<new0> any help?
<bekks> heckman: And whats the question you are having?
<Electron_Pulses> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu14.04 ?
<heckman> bekks: sorry, we needed to use a PPA to get some newer MySQL stuff. So now, we have a version of dpkg that got pulled in from the PPA and doesn't include the fixes for the two dpkg vulns. So I was asking for the method by which I tell Ubuntu to not install anything from that PPA by default minus one package. But I think I just remembered...
<bekks> heckman: I still dont see a question. Whats you question?
<heckman> I'd need one pin disallowing all, and then another pin just allowing that one package...yes? Just making sure that seems sensible. Also, to quote my earlier line...
<bekks> heckman: you want to use a ppa but you dont want to use the ppa?
<heckman> So I was asking for the method by which I tell Ubuntu to not install anything from that PPA by default minus one package.
<bekks> heckman: if you want to omit a specific package then pin it to the version you wannt to have.
<heckman> That's no good.
<heckman> Because then an apt-get update, to pull in sec fixes, will not pull updates.
<heckman> s/update/upgrade/
<Electron_Pulses> bekks
<heckman> Let me see if I can hack around it with some apt prefs. Will post findings here.
<llutz> heckman: sure it will be updated, you should not set dpkg on hold.
<new0> hi there. just small Q: r u busy? or dont' have the time to help or dunno about those problem? or may i try in some other time? Thank in advance
<heckman> llutz: +1 on that, but right now our systems have dpkg from a PPA we need. And it's a vulnerable version, so I need to tell apt to trust me and not use the PPA version.
<bekks> new0: Whats the actual support question you are having?
<heckman> Ah, major version.
<heckman> Good call. Wasn't thinking semver.
<magic> hello
<new0> bekks, well... problem loggin with GUI i  can only see the desktop background and nothing else (Ctrl +Alt +  F1 is working)
<Electroid> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu
<Electroid> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu
<Electroid> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu
<fathy> hi allll
<Electroid> hii
<Pici> Electroid: asking every 5 seconds is not the answer.
<fathy>  i`m new  here
<Electroid> hii fathy
<new0> fathy, welcome :)
<fathy> hi Ele
<fathy> thnxx    that agood  Ubuntoo
<new0> bekks, can u help?
<spaceneedle> The Sully Branch Library,Rochester,NY has put Ubuntu 12.04.4 on two Lenovo t500 laptops!
<jhutchins> !repeat | Electroid
<ubottu> Electroid: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Electroid> how to enable hibernate in ubuntu ?
<josvuk> hi how to hack my pasword from the entry in passwd?
<Electroid> heyy josvuk
<riverloop> Hello everyone.
<new0> bekks, ?
<Electroid> i really dont know how to use IRC lol
<Electroid> hello there?????????????????????////
<new0> bekks, somelinkperhaps?
<random54356> hello back
<jhutchins> Electroid: Have you checked the wiki?
<Electroid> no
<Electroid> I am just trying to do some sort of experiments to understand the functions of IRC
<new0> Electroid, hey, any Q?
<jhutchins> new0: There is an error log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  It's very noisy, but it might suggest a line of investigation.
<Electroid> now0?
<bekks> Electroid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<Electroid> how your are able to write in RED font?
<jhutchins> Electroid: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<bekks> new0: I am still waiting for your support question.
<random54356> So i switched back to Ubuntu. With Unity, there seems to be a SUPER+P command for switchind displays, but it does it without showing any indication of what mode it will switch.
<wadechandler> or /help
<new0> Electroid, hey. listen when i was first start here i did ask a log of Q. with the time you will learn that any Q u have this (or other IRC) can be very helpful. any specific Q?
<bekks> Electroid: that depends on your irc client. Using colors is discouraged on the freenode network. Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<random54356> is this the expected behavior? Even XFCE has a GUI for this.
<new0> jhutchins, sure. i will try to look for an error. Tnx
<josvuk> what sort does ubuntu use for decrypting the password? md4?
<Electroid> yes bekks i want to completely access my UBUNTU in ROOT. so that I can easily use some apps
<new0> bekks, ho, well the problem.. i am loggin into lightdm but i am only see the desktop background with no icon or what so ever
<bekks> josvuk: md4 is hash, not a encryption algorithm.
<jhutchins> new0: lspci -nn | grep -i vga will tell you what chipset you have, which can be useful in google searches.
<bekks> josvuk: And passwords (for system users) are not decrypted, but their hashes are compared.
<random54356> what i want to do, is to switch between DVI Monitor and HDMI TV. It is not possible for me.
<chenqisu123> Electroid: try command:  sudo su
<Jordan_U> josvuk: The hashing algorithm used in /etc/shadow is sha-512 by default.
<jhutchins> Electroid: Generally you should run apps as a normal user.  Running GUI apps as root is a good way to mess up your system.
<jhutchins> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Electroid> sudo su give access through terminal
<Electroid> i want simple BACKTRACK LIKE ROOT ACCESS IN UBUNTU
<bekks> Electroid: sudo su is the worst method to achieve that.
<new0> jhutchins, sure. but this is not the issue. the driver i having is good
<Marco-Novato1> Amigos, instalei o Lts 14.04 e meu sistema ficou muitissimo lento!!!
<bekks> Electroid: then use: sudo -i
<josvuk> hm, so how to find out what are the input data for the right hash in my shadow file?
<Electroid> sudo -i do what?
<bekks> josvuk: what are you actually trying to do?
<bekks> Electroid: It gives you a root shell.
<new0> jhutchins, bekks, what is the best text editor to search text in termianl. tried nano but not sure how to work with it
<Electroid> okk
<bekks> new0: vi
<Electroid> but again we are unable to open root user correcT?
<bekks> Electroid: We are able, but you will lose support if you do.
<Rad-> Hey I'm having trouble with ubuntu and rsyslog, Cany anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://forum.cubers.net/thread-7538-post-149681.html#pid149681
<pacebl> bekks: new0: If you had issues figuring out nano, trying to use vi would be cruel. In nano, just hit control + the command at the bottom
<Electroid> tell me one thing how to specifically mention to whom we want to chat
<Electroid> how please tell me
<pacebl> new0: ctrl O is save, ctrl X is quit (it'll ask if you want to save changes)
<josvuk> I have installed linux on ps3 but not used it for a while so forgott the password for login, so I want to build out the hd and mount it in a runing linux system for reading the password hash
<bekks> Electroid: type his/her name, followed by a : sign.
<Marco-Novato1> quem pode me ajudar,??? Instalei o LTS 14.04 e meu sistema ficou muito lento!!!
<Electroid> bekks : testing
<bekks> Electroid: Omit the whitespace between the name and the : sign.
<pacebl> After upgrading to 14.04 the Network Menu icon disappeared from the menu bar. How do I debug this menu and get it back? I've double checked the proper notification package is installed
<Electroid> bekks:
<Jordan_U> !pt | Marco-Novato1
<ubottu> Marco-Novato1: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Electroid> bekks: testing
<bekks> Electroid: Works fine.
<Electroid> bekks: thanks
<new0> bekks, tnx. but that's realy harder than nano. pacebl tnx can be helpful. jhutchins the problem seems to be XSErver
<Jordan_U> Electroid: You can also start typing a nick and hit the tab key to automatically complete it.
<josvuk> what's about hashcat does it works with sha-512?
<Electroid> Jordan_U, : ohh wonderful again thanx
<Electroid> Jordan_U,:  ohh wonderful again thanx
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknow. -> can be useful for u all?
<Rad-> Hey I'm having trouble with ubuntu and rsyslog, Cany anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://forum.cubers.net/thread-7538-post-149681.html#pid149681
<Electroid> bekks: so how to get complete root
<jhutchins> Electroid: Seriously, take a look at that tutorial.  http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<bekks> new0: Where is that from?
<Eagleman7> Any idea why i cant connect on 127.0.0.1?  http://pastebin.com/n97T8TCf
<Eagleman7> It works fine when i connect to localhost
<Electroid> jhutchins, I hate tutorials
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> [13.10] I was attempting to burn an ISO file on my usb using (Startup Disk Creator) and got an error "An uncaught exception was raised:Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'"
<jhutchins> new0: Useful for YOU.
<Electroid> jhutchins, I always try to learn directly from doing so lol
<the_eye_> Any way to see RAM speed without be root ?
<bekks> Eagleman7: Because "127.0.0.1" is not listed in the users table of mysql.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> used the command "usb-creator-gtk --allow-system-internal" and got the same error
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, it's from the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> and i am not sure what can it tell me. i was hoping you can give me some direction
<jhutchins> Electroid: This really isn't the place for that, this is for Ubuntu-specific support.
<pacebl> the_eye_: Should be in /proc/memstat
<pacebl> the_eye_: er, /proc/meminfo *
<riverloop> Hi all
<Eagleman7> bekks: could that have changed when updating mysql? my config worked fine for the last half year
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs help
<Electroid> jhutchins, I know... :p sorry I am still a kid :p
<the_eye_> pacebl, Not its not there
<bekks> Eagleman7: Yes.
<jhutchins> the_eye_: lshw
<riverloop> My Qt Designer has two sets of menus -- one is the normal application menu and other is the global menu. How can I get rid of the application menu?
<pacebl> the_eye_: I thought it was, oops
<tom__666> i can't install flareget using terminal
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, if the problem is really X server. how can i check it to make sure?
<the_eye_> jhutchins, requires root
<riverloop> Moreover, there is no close/minimize/maximize buttons.
<Electroid> can anyone tell me how to get ROOT user like backtrack in ubuntu
<jhutchins> the_eye_: Use sudo
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> sudo bash
<pacebl> jhutchins: He asked if there was a way to do it without requiring root
<bekks> GuyThatNeedsHelp: What do you need a root bash for?
<jhutchins> !root | Electroid
<ubottu> Electroid: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> [13.10] I was attempting to burn an ISO file on my usb using (Startup Disk Creator) and got an error "An uncaught exception was raised:Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'"
<the_eye_> jhutchins, sudo = root, I dont have root.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs help
<Jordan_U> Electroid: Don't. There is no need to, it's insecure, and it leads to things breaking. Just say no to logging in as root.
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, need advice before. what u think. should i try to fix it? or just backup my laptop and reinstall ubuntu?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> used the command "usb-creator-gtk --allow-system-internal" and got the same error
<bekks> new0: Of course you should try to fix it.
<Electroid> Jordan_U: ok
<bekks> new0: This isnt Windows and doesnt need to be reinstalled all the time.
<Electroid> and any solutions to hibernate system ?
<clue_h> GuyThatNeedsHelp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles go to the command line section for dd command use example. I got the same error ages ago its a bug
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Thanks @clue_h
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, lol u telling me :) bad vertal of Windows on the past.. untill my brother broke it
<chenqisu123> Electroid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, ok. how can i reinstall the GUI? maybe the lightdm is the problem. can u guide me?
<bekks> new0: lightdm is not "the gui" - after you log in, lightdm did everything alright.
<new0> bekks, so? what come after that?
<bekks> new0: your desktop environment.
<tom__666> i need help
<clue_h> tom__666, what with
<new0> bekks, good. tha't the one i was thinking :) tnx
<new0> bekks, how to reinstall?
<bekks> new0: This isnt windows. Reinstall will most likely not solve any problems.
<tom__666> clue_h: i can't install flareget using terminal
<new0> bekks, yes yes i know linux is perfect BUT I AM NOT :) than...?
<random54356> Super/MOD4+P doesnt let me choose the display mode. help?
<someHuman> What is the terminal command to extract zipped files?
<fathy_> hello nany one here
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, after rethinking.. how can i fix my xfce?
<new0> someHuman, try unzip file.zip
<someHuman> new0: Thanks!
<new0> someHuman, did it works?
<someHuman> new0: Still doing it.
<new0> someHuman, would u like to know how i know that?
<someHuman> new0: Uhm, hopefully you aren't trolling.
<rtur> Hi guys. I use a thinkpad w500 with a intel integrated graphics controller and a Radeon HD 3650 but it looks like it doesn't work.. How can I enable verbose logs  ?
<new0> someHuman, i search google for "extract zip file linux" then the first link was "http://nixcraft.com/showthread.php/283-How-to-extract-zip-files-in-Linux" and took the answer from there!! but i am happy to know that i could be helpful
<jlintz> hi, anyone seeing signature errors on us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<jlintz> it looks like the GPG signature is invalid
<someHuman> new0: Ah, thank god you ain trolling lol.
<someHuman> ain't*
<someHuman> jlintz: What is that?
<new0> someHuman, and nope. not trolling. just search google. but in my opinion try to ask here but is the best way of doing things like this. this channal did help me either ways
<jlintz> someHuman: on running apt-get update
<new0> someHuman, i am tnx to my self about it too lol :)
<someHuman> jlintz: Are you just trying to update your system?
<someHuman> new0: ;)
<jlintz> trying to update the package lists
<someHuman> new0: Haha not being sarcastic! Thanks!
<jlintz> but the mirror im hitting was just updated about 20 minutes ago with an invalid gpg singature
<jlintz> signature
<someHuman> jlintz: Sorry can't help you right now, Ubuntu has many channels. This is like the general support, going into more specific channels can probably help you more.
<someHuman> jlintz: That's normal in the software world.
<new0> someHuman, also, i remember some command like zfcx something that it's good to deal with all these kind of compressions files/folders so try to google or ever better ask here from expirience one. because i am really a newbie
<someHuman> new0: Ah ok, sure!
<new0> someHuman, not sure if it's "zfcx" dont try it but it is with this kind of familiar name
<new0> someHuman, np
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, any thinking about my problem?
<aarobc> what's the keyboard shortcut for moving a window between monitors?
<new0> bekks, pacebl, jhutchins, let's say. i want to export this /var/log/Xorg.0.log so you can see and help me with that. can u think of a way?
<SchrodingersScat> !paste | new0
<ubottu> new0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<esteban__> Hi, let me ask you something? Is there any channel like this but in spanish language.
<new0> aarobc, like Ctrl + Alt + arrow key in windows?
<kostkon> !es | esteban__
<ubottu> esteban__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SchrodingersScat> !es | esteban__
<hypfer> uhm, hi. i'm looking for something like the "Play to" contect menu on windows which plays the currently selected file onto a DLNA renderer.
<aarobc> new0: only moves the window within its current monitor
<hypfer> does anyone have an idea?
<kikimeter> ! packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<new0> SchrodingersScat, sure thing. but how can i move the text from the terminal with command UI only?
<new0> aarobc, Alt F7 or Alt F8
<someHuman> What is my root password by default?
<new0> aarobc, Alt + F7 (to move) or Alt + F8 (to resize). helpful?
<someHuman> I am trying to do something via super user privileges
<pacebl> someHuman: I don't think it gets set. You're intended to use sudo
<esteban__> OK, thanks
<new0> someHuman, none. you have to define it
<someHuman> pacebl: So I can't use su - ?
<Seven_Six_Two> someHuman, there isn't one, just use sudo with your own password
<someHuman> Seven_Six_Two: Ok ,thanks!
<pacebl> new0: Sorry I'm not more help, it's quite a complex issue dealing with the GUI
<someHuman> Seven_Six_Two: How do I unzip files?
<someHuman> And vice versa?
<SchrodingersScat> new0: pastebinit is an option, so something like 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit'
<Seven_Six_Two> someHuman, unzip or unrar
<new0> someHuman, i think sudo su let's u move to "root" user
<Seven_Six_Two> new0, that's not recommended
<someHuman> new0: I avoid su - as much as possible, I might screw up my system especially am a noob.
<someHuman> Seven_Six_Two: IKR>
<someHuman> IKR.*
<pacebl> Yeah, it's a bad idea to run as root for any amount of time
<new0> pacebl, sure. well tnx for trying. and if u know someone that can help ask if can help me. tnx:)
<pacebl> new0: I'll take a look at your pastebin if you can get it working. :)
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, what desktop do you use?
<aarobc> Seven_Six_Two: just using unity
<rww> someHuman, new0: apart from philosophical issues, sudo su is inferior to sudo -i
<aarobc> It gets a lot of hate but I like it.
<new0> Seven_Six_Two, someHuman , right. sorry about it. i am a newbie. and tnx for letting me know
<new0> pacebl, sure deal
<pacebl> aarobc: You aren't alone, I like Unity too
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, only bc each has its own hotkeys. It also matters whether you have one desktop or two. Can you drag windows from one to the other?
<new0> rww, someHuman i will add to rww, sudo -i == sudo -s
<rww> kinda. -i gives you a login shell, -s doesn't
<rww> which occasionally matters, but not usually
<aarobc> Seven_Six_Two: Yeah I can use the mouse to move windows, but I seem to recall being able to move windows between monitors in 13.04
<gotama> Hello guys
<new0> how can i check if pastebinit is installed?
<gotama> My dist-upgrade is taken over 2 hrs already would it be dangerous to cancel it
<gotama> Ive just installed 14.04 fresh
<gotama> and i was running that dist-upgrade before installing gnome3
<gotama> i need to get this pc done within 4hrs and im really concerned that this dist upgrade is gonna take to long
<gotama> its on get 36 atm
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, do you get an overlay if you hold down the super (win) key?
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, I don't use unity, so I can't investigate
<bekks> new0: sudo su is a bad idea. Use sudo -i
<aarobc> Seven_Six_Two: yeah, and I was looking at those, but the shortcuts seem to only work within a monitor
<utack> does anyone have experience, what to do when adobe flash installed, activated in firefox, and still not working?
<pacebl> new0: which pastebinit
<utack> where would i start?
<new0> bekks, ok. tnx. how can i  check if pastebinit is install?
<pacebl> new0: If it returns nothing, it isn't installed
<supergauntlet> just curious bekks why is that?
<new0> pacebl, ok. does it installed by default?
<pacebl> new0: I'm not sure
<utack> ah well...that was easy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/1284479
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284479 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Flash does not work in Firefox in Ubuntu 14.04" [Critical,Triaged]
<pacebl> new0: It's on my system, looks like it
<pacebl> new0: That's no guarantee though
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, how about alt+f7 + arrow key
<the_eye_> Any way to see RAM speed without be root ?
<jhutchins> the_eye_: Yes, use sudo.
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, sorry, I just tried that on mine, and it's not what you need....I didn't know about that though
<the_eye_> jhutchins, I can't use sudo, I am not a sudoer
<new0> pacebl, ok, i tried to install it and it's say it's already installed.
<Seven_Six_Two> aarobc, there we go. alt+f7  then shift+direction key
<Jordan_U> the_eye_: Why do you want to know the RAM speed?
<jhutchins> the_eye_: dmidecode works too, but you probably need sudo.
<jhutchins> the_eye_: If you don't have sudo, why are you looking at ram speed?  Is it your system or not?
<the_eye_> Jordan_U, I want to use it in a shell script
<bekks> new0: Look at the package manager.
<Jordan_U> the_eye_: What is your end goal? Why does this script need to know the RAM speed?
<pacebl> new0: Okay, run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and give us the URL
<the_eye_> Jordan_U, its a hardware info script. But I don't want to user root rights.
<new0> pacebl, bekks, anyway, i am trying to running /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit but it's give   me  -bash: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: Pernission denied. when i run sudo     /var/...Xorg.log | pastebinit it's give me command not found. You aretrying to send an empty document, exiting.
<new0> bekks, i have only command line
<pacebl> new0: Run it the way I typed
<Jordan_U> the_eye_: Similar to "lshw"?
<pacebl> new0: The problem is you're missing cat, so it's trying to run the file as a program. But you don't need to use cat in the first place, just run pastebinit <file>
<bekks> pacebl: Your command is wrong.
<bekks> new0: sudo pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<new0> pacebl, you are the best :) -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374921
<the_eye_> jhutchins, I want to share my hardware info script with others, but I don't want to requires root permisions
<pacebl> bekks: ? On my Ubuntu machine /var/log/Xorg.*.log is world readable
<pacebl> bekks: I double checked it worked as a normal user
<the_eye_> Jordan_U, Yes like lshw but more minimal
<pacebl> ^ It worked for new0 too, yw
<new0> pacebl, what is yw?
<pacebl> new0: Sorry, it means you're welcome :)
<new0> pacebl, also what is cat? missing cat
<new0> pacebl, np, tnx :)
<new0> pacebl, with the time i will learn this owl  lexicon
<pacebl> new0: cat reads a file and prints it to "standard out". You could do "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit", so cat reads the file to stdout, the pipe carries the output of cat to the input of pastebinit
<joeuser> on a default load what desktop environment does 14.04 LTS use ?  *sorry total newb here
<pacebl> new0: But pastebinit can read files itself, so that's why I had you just do "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.conf"
<pacebl> joeuser: Unity
<pacebl> new0: It looks like your problem might be on line 184. Do you have an nVidia card? It's failing to load the nVidia driver
<zteam> Hi all!
<Locke2002> Wow, that's a really useful program
<new0> bekks, didn't have to use sudo thought
<Eagleman77> Any idea why 127.0.0.1 somehow resolves to sub.domain.tld when connecting trough to mysql: http://pastebin.com/n97T8TCf ?
<AR0W> hello
<nicklas_> hello, anyone knows if nvidia-prime is available for any other dist/s than ubuntu and derivatives?
<AR0W> need a hand over here, ubuntu keeps changing me my damn keyboard layout, i ve searched on google but nothing appears any tips please?
<new0> pacebl, wow. tnx for the linux tutorial m8. so basically cat is a linux program
<bekks> Eagleman77: check your /etc/hosts
<zteam> Anybody knows a good software for ripping TV-shows of a DVD (iso-image) which is able to extract every episode as a separate file?
<new0> pacebl, nVidia? yes! GT330M
<zteam> like MKV or AVI?
<bekks> new0: Thats an nvidia optimus chipset.
<Eagleman77> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9aciSJRS
<joeuser> are there any cool locations (sites) to find a large selection of themes for unity (14.04)
<bekks> new0: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<pacebl> new0: np, always happy to talk about linux. :) I don't know much about hybrid chipsets, I'm not sure how you'd go about fixing your issue
<fathy__> hiiii
<bekks> new0: Just follow that link and install the packages needed.
<zteam> jouser yes, there is, Unity uses Gnome / Metacity themes, and there is a lot of themes on http://www.gnome-look.org
<Eagleman77> Any idea why 127.0.0.1 somehow resolves to sub.domain.tld when connecting trough to mysql: http://pastebin.com/n97T8TCf , this is my hosts file:  http://pastebin.com/9aciSJRS and this are the permissions for users on phpmyadmin: http://imagebin.org/308546
<joeuser> ty zteam
<bekks> Eagleman77: Why dont you use "localhost"? :)
<new0> pacebl, sure.. but without your help and bekks i could get so far
<zteam> joeuser, you are welcome
<Eagleman77> bekks yeh that was giving a whole set of other errors on postfix, this config always worked until now
<bekks> Eagleman77: Worked fine for me using localhost, for a postfix virtual user setup.
<fathy> ???
<Eagleman77> bekks if i replace 127.0.0.1 with localhost i am getting: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<Eagleman77>  purged all my firewall rules
<trism> utack: is the plugin listed in about:plugins? are you using flashplugin-installer or adobe-flashplugin? which ubuntu version?
<Eagleman77> bekks I was about to replace my postfix/dovecot server with exchange D: but now i need to fix this first
<pacebl> new0: linux can be quite difficult. Give that webpage a shot and if you get completely stuck you can send me another message and I'll try to help out. Gotta get back to coding for the moment though
<bekks> Eagleman77: you dont have to touch that part of mysql at all. Better fix the postfix install then :)
<Eagleman77> bekks well its not a postfix issue i think
<awesomess3> Why does Ubuntu have adobe-flash-plugin-installer in the software section if it's an older Adobe Flash plug-in than the one at the Adobe website?
<new0> pacebl, sure it is, and i will (started already), and np, also just carius? what coding?
<utack> trism, sorry should've included it. firefox 29, ubuntu 14.04, adobe-flashplugin, and yes. with status active
<the_eye_> awesomess3, Adobes stops linux updates for flash
<pacebl> new0: Just school work, I'm a Computer Science student. I'm writing a shell script that does some network scanning :)
<awesomess3> the_eye_, Adobe still releases security updates for flash on Linux. In fact, they released a new version like 1.5 weeks ago.
<awesomess3> I'm 18% sure.
<^Mike> Is there a way to tell ubuntu to replace all the 32-bit packages with 64? (as I'm now running a 64-bit kernel, that seems appropriate)
<MonkeyDust> ^Mike  no, you have to reinstall
<^Mike> ok, thanks
<hamnstar> ^Mike: I think a reinstall of the base OS would be more efficient.  If you have /home on a separate partition this is easiest
<Beldar> ^Mike, In genral if you are running 64 bit you get whats available in 64, not all pckgs are 64
<Jonii> Hello
<Jonii> My Ubuntu 14.04 default browser tried asking if I wanted to install websites as apps
<Beldar> ^Mike, I have assumed you are running a 64 bit install however.
<Jonii> Now it stopped doing that, and while I kinda like the quiet, I'd want to know if there is a way to toggle getting these notifications or not?
<meway> How to get musics on my ipod? :D
<meway> anyone?
<Jonii> I can't find any mention of this functionality in any settings menu or anything
<Jonii> All google finds are references where this functionality seems to come from some undiluted celestial origin no man can touch or even understand
<Beldar> Jonii, There are several addons that I use one is addblock plus and a flash blocker noscript
<MonkeyDust> Jonii  and ghostery plugin
<Jonii> Beldar: it's not like that. I know firefox addons, but this was... like, "Use the website like Unity-integrated desktop application"?
<Beldar> Jonii, Sure, can you give us a link?
<Jonii> To what?
<new0> pacebl, good for you. keep it up :)
<Beldar> Jonii, the wbsite you saw this at, I have never heard of this.
<Jonii> Reddit and Youtube are pages where at first Firefox suggested installing these webpages as apps
<Eagleman77> bekks i fixed the nasty issue, i added the user mail permissions to sub.domain.tld in phpmyadmin
<Eagleman77> somehow 127.0.0.1 was not picked up correctly
<Jonii> But when I refreshed those pages, the notification disappeared and I couldn't get it reappear
<Beldar> Jonii, Ah, unity has links to some external stuff, I use the gnome-shell, so other unity users will be better help.
<zteam> Jonii, that functionality is provdied by a addon, that's why it isn't exposed in the menus
<Jonii> zteam: ah, webapps?
<Jonii> None of the preinstalled addons/extensions seem to have any settings to them that I could modify
<Beldar> Jonii, look in the firefox addons there is unity-website-integration that is probably the issue here.
<Beldar> I have mine off, even when I ran unity
<awesomess3> Jonii, maybe try going to about:config and searching for 'add' or 'addons' or 'facebook'
<zteam> Jonii, it's unity-website-integration just like Beldar says :-)
<awesomess3> Jonii, or 'desktop' or 'application'
<junka> Jonii, check firefox preferences on general tab there is "desktop intergration" box
<Jonii> Oh, right
<awesomess3> Jonii, how did you not see that option?
<awesomess3> -_-
<Jonii> I did not expect it to be the first item on the first tab :p
<Jonii> That place is usually reserved for default page you go to and such
<knittl> hi. I noticed yesterday, that my mouse won't move vertically when using the trackpoint (only horizontally (or diagonally)). using the touchpad works as expected
<new0> pacebl, hi. i think it did something but maybe i haven't       follow it through. it's say make sure u dont have any          driver installed. well, maybe i forgot this part. now how can i           uninstall nvidia drivers?
<knittl> any idea?
<guntbert> knittl: sandkorn or such a thing under it - remove it , clean it, replace it
<knittl> hrm. maybe it's the new xorg
<emersonp> #emberjs
<new0> anyone know how to remove any nvidia drivers?
<holstein> new0: sure.. depends on how you installed them..
<iscsinoob> did something change in 14.04 that ignores 70-persistent-net-rules
<new0> holstein, via terminal i think
<pacebl> new0: "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" should tell you all the nvidia drivers you have installed
<holstein> new0: confirm, let a volunteer here know, and they can assiste
<holstein> assist*
<iscsinoob> new0, and my condolences on having nvidia ethernet
<holstein> new0: these are ethernet drivers? you shouldnt need to add ethernet drivers..
<pacebl> holstein: He has an nvidia hybrid gpu. We're trying to get X11 working
<iscsinoob> oh it's a gpu not ethernet
<new0> pacebl, tnx. and how can i see the list screen by screen?
<new0> holstein, what?
<pacebl> new0: Were there a lot? "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | less"
<new0> iscsinoob, it's not ethernet. it's display GT330M
<iscsinoob> yeah I read that now
<new0> pacebl, not sure. but it give me lots of list and in the end it's mark for me in red (so it was on the bottom of the list i think)
<jhutchins> knittl: Could be hardware.
<new0> iscsinoob, that's ok :)
<iscsinoob> sorry, i'm so used to thinking about their early buggy chipsets, I forget they make gpu's also
<iscsinoob> like their wonderful hardware firewall that caused bsod's and random packet corruption
<iscsinoob> or their early nics that like to just stop responding to packets
<iscsinoob> ugh
<iscsinoob> the rumor is starting with nFARCE5, they bought 3rd party silicon ip for sata, nic and apic and swapped their failures out
<new0> why "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" list them with red and "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | less" doesn't?
<iscsinoob> anyone run into ubuntu 70-persistant-net-rules
<iscsinoob> ignoring it
<iscsinoob> I think it has to do with networkmanager
<iscsinoob> what a worthless pile of shit
<holstein> iscsinoob: havent ran into that.. try somewhere where those settings might come up. a server channel, or the general mailing list
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iscsinoob> ok
<iscsinoob> I mean networkmanger not ubuntu
<iscsinoob> I seen this on other linux distros as well
<knittl> guntbert: no, I already took the plastic off and looked underneath
<knittl> jhutchins: i doubt it. I suspect xorg.conf
<mjuszczak> I'm running 3.8.0-29-generic, and trying to get virtuabox working, but for some reason 3.8.0 headers aren't in apt
<holstein> mjuszczak: nothing is in apt. are the packages you are looking for not in the repositories?
<mjuszczak> sorry, no, they aren't :(
<holstein> mjuszczak: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> ^ thats a good start.. and report errors
<mjuszczak> already ran it :(
<holstein> mjuszczak: ok.. run it again, and see that there are no errors..
<k1l> mjuszczak: 3.8 means running 13.04 which is out of support anyway
<holstein> mjuszczak: you are on 12,04?
<new0> how to check running servie?
<holstein> new0: ps aux
<mjuszczak> I'm on 14.04
<k1l> mjuszczak: no, 14.04 got kernel 3.13
<holstein> mjuszczak: not with that kernel.. if so, thats why the headers are not in the repositories
<mjuszczak> matt@lappy:~$ cat /etc/issue.net
<mjuszczak> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<new0> holstein, tnx.
<holstein> mjuszczak: the headers for the 14.04 kernels are in the 14.04 repositories
<k1l> mjuszczak: and "uname -a"?
<mjuszczak> Linux lappy 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 19:40:39 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<holstein> mjuszczak: is this a hosted service? where did you install? and is this an upgrade?
<new0> i am connected with ssh to my laptop and want to kill the service lightdm so i can  go back to terminal. but it's not really dong it
<new0> *doing it
<mjuszczak> holstein: it's my local laptop.  Upgraded through the GUI program that popped up.
<k1l> new0: sudo lightdm stop
<new0> k1l, that was i did. what else?
<jhutchins> mjuszczak: Have you rebooted since?
<new0> k1l, now it's just blank screen
<holstein> mjuszczak: im not sure what has happend with your upgrade, but that kernel is not in the 14.04 repos, which is why you dont have the headers for it
<k1l> new0: that is waht you wanted
<jhutchins> new0: Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Jordan_U> k1l: new0: sudo service lightdm stop
<new0> k1l, ok, than how can i kill all serivce that r equal to lightdm?
<k1l> new0: press ctrl+alt+F1 to get to konsole
<k1l> on that laptop
<k1l> new0: what are you doung there anyway?
<k1l> mjuszczak: what does uname -a give you?
<new0> jhutchins, not working (right now), Jordan_U already did and just kick me from GUI
<k1l> mjuszczak: any reason you want to keep that kernel and dont run the 14.04 standard kernel?
<new0> k1l, trying   to remove any  nvidia drives and install good one
<mjuszczak> k1l: nope, I'd like to be fully on 14.04
<k1l> new0: if you stop lightdm there will be no gui. that is right
<mjuszczak> k1l: Linux lappy 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 19:40:39 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> mjuszczak: do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get all pending updates
<new0> k1l, my desktop manager not loading good. it's all the time let me login and run some terminal script... and kick       me back to login Interface
<new0> k1l, right. but now i dont have even the command
<holstein> new0: dont try and remove "any".. just remove what you have installed.. how did you install what drivers?
<new0> k1l, all left to do is restart. which i am trying to avoid it from now
<k1l> new0: press ctrl+alt+F1 on that laptop and you will have a login screen for a konsole
<potatowedge> Hi, how can I prevent or extend the display timeout after locking the screen in Ubuntu 14.04 Unity? Any help would greatly be appreciated :) Thanks.
<new0> holstein, my brother install me that. after he upgrade my system from 13.04 to 14.04 without me asking him. and now he can't help me :) BUMMER. k1l, right but it's only give me blank screen
<srock> have him fix it
<holstein> new0: ask your brother to remove what he installed..
<srock> new
<new0> holstein, k1l, no mouse blinking.. nothing. just white/dark screen with black   corners
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mjuszczak> k1l: I did
<holstein> mjuszczak: did you indeed restart the machine? are you dual booting some other linux OS?
<k1l> mjuszczak: did it update packages? especially the kernel ones?
<junka> potatowedge, yes in setting then brightness and lock
<new0> holstein, good luck reching him :) but whatever.. i will just restart Again :(
<junka> settings*
<holstein> new0: restart?
<new0> holstein, even Ctrl + Alt + Del doesn't work. it's like the laptop freezing
<mjuszczak> holstein: no dual boot, yes rebooted.
<mjuszczak> k1l: I think so...
<new0> holstein, hard shutdown with the button
<mjuszczak> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 24984015 Apr 23 15:29 initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
<holstein> !tty | new0
<mjuszczak> Seems to have installed the kernel the day I upgraded.
<holstein> new0: there is also a recovery kernel mode
<new0> holstein, what?tty
<k1l> mjuszczak: can you please pastebin the output of the update command i gave you?
<jackbrown> pls I'm stuck http://codepad.org/ay5IvVH3        ooooooo
<holstein> new0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/66195/what-is-a-tty-and-how-do-i-access-a-tty
<potatowedge> junka: I want to lock the screen (ctrl-alt-l) and not have my screen immediately powersave. 'Brightness & Lock' doesn't have this option.
<srock> kill the power
<new0> holstein, i am can login to the terminal, but after i was doing sudo service lightdm start and it give me the login GUI  and i loggin and kick me back to login again. so i did remove SSH to my laptop and did sudo service lightdm stop and that's what happen
<holstein> new0: no need to remove ssh there
<holstein> new0: i would remove your user config, and try with a fresh setup for the desktop
<new0> holstein, i am sure it's just nvidia problem look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7374921/ pacebl and bekks here helped me with it
<holstein> new0: if you get "kicked back to the desktop" that can be due to a broken config that is crashing your desktop
<holstein> new0: im not sure.. and i suggest trying the user config.. or, logging as a different user.. such as the guest account
<Squarepy> how clean is a single partition update via liveudb from 12.04 to 14.04 which preserves the home directory?
<Squarepy> liveusb*
<mjuszczak> k1l: http://pastebin.com/40mXm3pS
<new0> holstein, will do
<holstein> new0: you should reinstall ssh so you can access the machine and *not* have to hard reboot..
<holstein> new0: that is much different than saying the machine seems like its not on. if you can get to tty, or ssh in, thats a different issue than what you have previsously described
<tom_connolly> I'm using xubuntu and upgraded to 14.04 of Ubuntu, and now can't contl-alt-t into terminal. Any tips?
<k1l> mjuszczak: ok, what does "ls -al /boot" give you?
<mjuszczak> k1l: http://pastebin.com/F6YLZrth
<new0> holstein, already have ssh
<k1l> mjuszczak: ok, did you change anything with the kernels?
<mjuszczak> k1l: I did nothing custom :(
<holstein> new0: you stated you removed ssh.. so, im just trying to sort out whats happening with your system
<mjuszczak> k1l: Just ran the graphical installer
<new0> holstein, ho, woow. i have guest user
<holstein> new0: so, the issue is not the driver, or the system. its in your users config
<new0> holstein, remove with ssh the *not remove but kill the lightdm with ssh remote
<k1l> mjuszczak: please install the standard kernel "sudo apt-get install linux-image"
<cjenkin2> I have a pretty weird (Spanish) keyboard. I have done some editing to the xkb-data to support it, but it has a ".com" key and I'm wondering if there's a way to get that working?
<new0> holstein, great. so now i have pc running just not able to  go to my user
<holstein> new0: sure.. so, clear out the user config, and test
<new0> holstein, when is it?
<holstein> new0: you can just temporarily move .config and test.. and put back what yo ulike.. or refer to http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<mjuszczak> k1l: http://pastebin.com/MszyHFFT
<k1l> mjuszczak: apt-cache policy linux-image-generic
<patrick_> hello test
<holstein> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.29 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<patrick_> hello test
<holstein> i think its just "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" that will do it
<holstein> patrick_: yes.. use /topic to view topics on channels you join
<patrick_> does it work
<holstein> patrick_: friend, if you have a support question, ask.. if not, enjoy the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat. thanks!
<k1l> mjuszczak: yes, try a "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" that should install the right kernel and the headers
<mjuszczak> k1l: http://pastebin.com/vJN91Ddd
<patrick_> thanks
<Cydrobolt> ignore my two previous messages...they were sent accidentally
<jhutchins> new0: Do you ever run GUI programs as root?
<Kalel> Greetings..
<Kalel> I want to enable a swap. Something went wrong while installin'..
<Kalel> With gparted I'm able to?
<bekks> Kalel: You dont need gparted to do so.
<_2_Chabelita262> hola algun hombre
<Kalel> bekks: yes...
<Kalel> bekks: How to proceed?
<_2_Chabelita262> chile
<bekks> Kalel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33697/how-do-i-add-a-swap-partition-after-system-installation
<Locke2002> _2_Chabelita262: ¿Quieres canal #ubuntu-es-cafe?
<junka> !es | _2_Chabelita262
<ubottu> _2_Chabelita262: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kalel> Thanks, bekks.. I'll check it out..
<hparmet> hpaj
<new0> jhutchins, sorry for the big delay my pc was fronzen 256MB mem. and to ur Q: i don't think so. why?
<juniorsa> Hi - I have several servers running ISPConfig with ubuntu 12.04LTS and I was wondering if anyone had any issues upgrading to 14.04LTS - too soon to tell?
<Kalel> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375440/
<holstein> juniorsa: should be fine, but you should test for yourself locally, or where ever you test.. 12.04 is still supported
<bekks> Kalel: And?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: Also note that you won't even be promted to upgrade until 14.04.1.
<juniorsa> Jordan_U: so maybe it's safer to wait until 14.04.1 is out?
<Jordan_U> juniorsa: I would say so.
<Kalel> bekks: Can you see, there already swap..
<k1l> !away > WLM|zzzzz
<ubottu> WLM|zzzzz, please see my private message
<bekks> Kalel: And whats the issue at that point?
<mjuszczak> k1l: So the laptop booted after installing that kernel with no wifi and horrible resolution.  I ended up having to boot from a 13.10 rescue USB stick ... :(
<k1l> juniorsa: if you want LTS you want to wait for 14.04.1 to make the upgrade, yes
<Kalel> bekks: Never mind.... Figured it...
<juniorsa> ok so I'll wait until 14.04.1 any idea on timeframe?
<PlotCitizen> Hello, I've been trying to copy the entire filesystem of a remote server with scp and I can't figure out the command. scp -P 2222 root@localhost:/ /Volumes/External/Backup <This won't run, saying scp: /: not a regular file
<holstein> mjuszczak: you'll want to address those.. its likely as easy as just install the modules you need
<k1l> juniorsa: 24th july
<mjuszczak> k1l: It's no big deal, I don't have anything on this laptop worth saving
<juniorsa> ooooh that's far away :(
<mjuszczak> holstein: hrm.  Is there an easy solution to that?
<Jordan_U> When I try to use GNU indent on file on a CIFS mount ("indent test.txt") I get the error message "indent: Fatal Error: Can't stat input file test.txt \n indent: System Error: Value too large for defined data type" I'm using mount.cifs version 6.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 and mounting with "sudo mount.cifs //Server_Name/share_name /mnt/ -o user=samba_username,uid=$UID,gid=$GID". Any ideas why this might be happening, and how to fix it?
<new0> holstein, does running terminal on the guest session with ssh login as my user will do the job?
<k1l> juniorsa: you could do the upgrade with the developer parameter.
<juniorsa> if we want to upgrade php to 5.4 what is the recommended way
<juniorsa> k1l: is it wise - these are production servers
<jhutchins> new0: It's common for people to mess up their homedir when running GUI apps as root.
<reisio> is it that common for people to run GUI apps as root? :)
<k1l> reisio: its a bad habbit.
<PlotCitizen> Jordan_U: I'm thinking the value's too large for the defined data type.
<Jordan_U> PlotCitizen: You're missing -r, but you should also probably use rsync for this instead of scp.
<chicognu> how to invoke start up disk creator from a terminal emulator ?
<Kalel> bekks: How much is the ideal for swap? I've got 5gb ram..
<new0> jhutchins, so maybe i did. but i just running this ubuntu    for PHP development
<bekks> Kalel: If you want to use hibernation, you need 5GB swap at least.
<Jordan_U> PlotCitizen: Please try to limit your comments to those that are actually helpful.
<mjuszczak> holstein: Is there an easy way to switch back to the old kernel?
<chicognu> how to invoke start up disk creator from a terminal emulator ? i use xfce so no dash
<holstein> mjuszczak: its still in your grub list, but you dont want to
<k1l> mjuszczak: how did you install the video driver?
<holstein> new0: you can blow out your config from a live CD
<new0> jhutchins, holstein, just a causion. does reseting unity will destroy some of my personal files in home dir?
<reisio> k1l: "habit"? :p
<holstein> new0: its literally just moving some files out of the users home.. just open a file manager,a nd move/rename them
<holstein> new0: no.. but, you should have, and are welcome to make backups of your personal files, since *all* hard drives fail
<new0> holstein, ok. what kind of files? i rather  do it manually so   i will know
<Kalel> bekks: I have some free space on my hd and I'll format and use it as swap. The question is: which format?  fat or ext?
<Pessimist> Kalel, there is a special filesystem called swap
<holstein> new0: what i suggested, and still suggest is.. trying http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<holstein> new0: ^ you can do that from tty.. then, if that doesnt work, you can move .config, as i said, from your users /home using a live CD or anything you like
<Kalel> Pessimist: I'll do it with gparted. There's not.
<new0> holstein, i did.     but it said using some tool which i dont want it. or maybe i should it all before i am    talking here?
<PlotCitizen> Thanks, Jordan_U. I'm sorry I couldn't be of any help.
<Pessimist> Kalel, idk if it's really a file system. But basically create a linux partition and run mkswap /dev/whatever
<OerHeks> Kalel, filetype is nr 82 for swap
<new0> holstein, suer. this is why i was asking for the path of that config
<OerHeks> !swap
<holstein> new0: then, move on to the next step
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<holstein> new0: ~/.config
<holstein> new0: its in your user home
<Kalel> Got it.
<mjuszczak> holstein: Well, booting 3.8 gives me networking :) 3.13 gives me a non working machine. :(
<Pessimist> Kalel, Swap partitions are usually type 82 but I'm reading now that you should be able to setup a swap any partition type as swap
<Pessimist> to setup swap on any partition type*
<holstein> mjuszczak: not really .. in 3.13, you likely havent installed the modules you need
<new0> holstein, ls -? to see hidden files?
<holstein> mjuszczak: you should check and just install whatever modules you need, if you dont have them
<holstein> new0: i use control h from a file manager.. you can do it as you please.. but, yes, its hidden
<k1l> mjuszczak: i bet you made some changes with videodrivers that now make trouble. easiest would be to make a standard video driver install and solve that issue
<Firebolt1914> hello
<holstein> new0: dont over think it. just move or rename it.. you dont need to delete anything
<SchrodingersScat> new0: I don't see -? in the manual for ls
<reisio> partition type is pretty meaningless :)
<Firebolt1914> how do i disable the login manager?
<holstein> !nogui
<reisio> GNU/Linux also doesn't care much about logical vs extended
<k1l> !text | Firebolt1914
<ubottu> Firebolt1914: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<new0> SchrodingersScat, sure. but it was a Q. like if the is ls for hidden files
<Pessimist> Firebolt1914, linux mint is not supported here
<OerHeks> Firebolt1914, go into 'accounts' and enable your account "automatic login"
<Firebolt1914> thanks
<Kalel> guys, I've got an error when booting and probably, it comes from that: UUID=7afa5096-2339-489b-9770-ad6cce03cd45 /               ext2    errors=remount-ro ---- Should I chech with '#' to fix it?
<reisio> Kalel: uh, what's the error?
<Kalel> and the new swap doesn't need a '#', right? I'm editing fstab
<Kalel> reisio: Error while mounting / -- when booting
<reisio> Kalel: does it keep you from booting the OS?
<mjuszczak> k1l: I really didn't do anything custom :(
<Kalel> reisio: But, if I just press 'I' to ignore, nothing happens..
<holstein> mjuszczak: you have had some meta-packages, such as the linux-generic one, removed
<Kalel> reisio: So, nope..
<new0> holstein, ok the tty u gave me i guess i already use it. but tnx. anyway i did mv .config/ .config.backup
<reisio> Kalel: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<new0> holstein, so, now i can       logout and login?
<k1l> mjuszczak: see the dmesg.0 (or dmesg.1) from the 3.13 boot in /var/log
<mjuszczak> k1l: If I could at least get the modules installed for my wifi and vide odrivers at least I could boot into 13.13 and figure it out from there
<Kalel> reisio: sure..
<holstein> new0: thats the question..
<reisio> Kalel: oh, so yes it does keep you from booting to the OS?
<new0> holstein, yes
<new0> holstein, i really don't how linux work
<new0> holstein, maybe a little
<holstein> new0: you try logging in now.. so, yes.. can you login?
<new0> holstein, sorry i make u crazy :)
<Kalel> reisio: yes.. The error hang the system. I have to press ignore..
<new0> holstein, sorry. i meant after i rename this .config i can logout from guest session and try to login with my user?
<Kalel> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375580/ -- the line number 13 was made now..
<reisio> Kalel: you have to press ignore... to boot to the OS and use it normally?
<Kalel> a new swap.
<Kalel> reisio: Yes.
<holstein> new0: thats preceisely what i im asking.. can you login as your user?
<new0> holstein,  will try
<reisio> Kalel: so the only problem is that there's an error _message_ you don't like
<Kalel> reisio: Seeing my fstab, I presume that its the error..
<reisio> Kalel: you presume what is?
<Kalel> reisio: basically yes..
<holstein> Kalel: you mean, message? or error?
<mjuszczak> k1l: Now linux-generic is installing ... linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic - will that potentially contain my drivers?
<Kalel> reisio: holstein: A MESSAGE OF AN ERROR... :-)
<OerHeks> many swap partitions + encrypted disk ?
<k1l> mjuszczak: yes. and make sure the headers are installed too
<reisio> Kalel: your / is ext2?
<k1l> mjuszczak: they are needed for wifi and video modules to be build
<Kalel> reisio: Yes..
<mjuszczak> thx
<Kalel> reisio: Do you thing I should check that line?
<reisio> Kalel: you made it ext2 on purpose? Why are there commented lines?
<NTGlink> anyone good with RAID setups here?
<Kalel> reisio: To be honestly, I did anything and I don't know either...
<Jordan_U> NTGlink: Try asking your actual question and find out :)
<holstein> Kalel: why did you deviate from the installer defaults?
<linuxuz3r> whats a good pdf viewer that has highlight and annotation tool
<holstein> what special needs?
<reisio> linuxuz3r: xournal?
<new0> holstein, no i still can't. also i think by mistake i override my .config dir after the   second time i did mv .config   .config.backup is there a way to restore it?
<linuxuz3r> can it save reisio
<NTGlink> Does it make any sense to have RAID 5, 5 Drives, 2 virt. disks, and both stripped across all drives with differnt sizes?
<Kalel> holstein: I didn't. I don't know what went wrong..
<new0> holstein, if it's just a system/user settings and not personal data forget about it. also how can i move on to the next check?
<reisio> NTGlink: nope
<holstein> new0: yes.. there are plenty of ways to restore.. but, you are not getting rid of the proper config
<Kalel> holstein: reisio: Should I check the thing or what?
<holstein> new0: if you can login as guest user, and, you are able to login as your user via ssh or tty, then, your users config for the graphical environment is causing an issue
<holstein> Kalel: i test hard drives when ever an issue comes up..
<NTGlink> and yet partitioned again in the OS. Sounds to me that's where thier slow down is happening
<holstein> Kalel: im just trying to determine how you got ubuntu installed on ext2 with no swap?
<new0> holstein, hold on. you say ssh or tty. isn't tty just the terminal?
<NTGlink> turn the swap off
<holstein> new0: i saying *either* ssh or tty
<NTGlink> hell you can use gparted for that
<Kalel> holstein: By default, is which format?
<new0> holstein, and sure, i can login to my pc as textual mode
<holstein> new0: that means, you have your pasword correct, and your user is "good"
<NTGlink> then tatke out the swap part.
<holstein> new0: if you can login with the guest, then, your nvidia driver and sytem are not the issue
<new0> holstein, sure. i can login. with this ssh and the login with the text mode (terminal?!)
<NTGlink> I have had it where I installed the wrong Nvidia driver and had to drop to tty and remove it
<holstein> new0: correct. so, im just helping you see where the issue is
<new0> holstein, right. now i am following u. so.. graphical user setting issue? isn't it the ~/.config?
<holstein> new0: its in *some* config for the GUI
<zsandu> guys, with an lsblk command I can see what partitions i have on my disk
<holstein> new0: i'll just move them all.. literallyl anything with a . in front, and test.. then, put back what i want/need
<zsandu> but when i run the ubuntu liveUSB it does not manage to see them
<new0> holstein, ok. when can i find it? or remove it / recreate it
<holstein> new0: but, i dont let my brother upgrade my system..
<zsandu> it sees everything as free space
<zsandu> any ideas?
<holstein> new0: just "move".. with a file manager.. in a live CD..
<new0> holstein, ok. anything in my ~/ that start with "." (prefix)? right
<Kalel> holstein: reisio: How about I change: errors=remount-ro for 'sw'  ??
<holstein> new0: thats what i said i would do if i were sitting idle, and couldnt figure out what was breaking my installation
<Kalel> instead check with a #
<holstein> new0: i would just move them.. not delete. then, test
<holstein> Kalel: what does that mean? check with a # ?
<holstein> Kalel: you want to comment soemthing out?
<new0> holstein, got it. tnx
<Kalel> holstein: Common... To disable one line, we have to put a # on the front, right?
<Kalel> holstein: Yes, comment...
<aniello_> ciao
<holstein> Kalel: common?
<aniello_> !list
<new0> how can i delete a dir?
<ubottu> aniello_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<holstein> Kalel: you messed with the fstab?
<holstein> new0: dont.. just move them.. you can use a live CD, and a normal file manager
<Kalel> holstein: No I didn't... I'm trying to fix that file. Do you understand my problem?
<jbhyv> hiù
<Kalel> I hhave error, No swap....
<reisio> new0: rmdir
<jbhyv> !list
<ubottu> jbhyv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mjuszczak> installing the extras package worked, thanks guys
<pacebl> That's amazing
<holstein> Kalel: if you didnt break it, im tring to understand why you are trying to fix it? and why its broken, if it is
<reisio> pacebl: yup
<holstein> Kalel: no swap is not an error, if you set it up that way during install
<pacebl> I want ubottu to DCC me Ubuntu serials :(
<Pici> !hashes > pacebl
<ubottu> pacebl, please see my private message
<phuh> Anybody knows how to do this in Bash? http://youtu.be/MVw8N3hTfCI?t=1m3s It shows autocomplete ahead of time
<Pici> phuh: that is fish, not bash.
<phuh> oh fish..
<SchrodingersScat> phuh: right, not bash
<phuh> nice! is fish any good? do you guys use it?
<flound1129> why is it impossible to change the number of workspaces in unity?
<pacebl> flound1129: Because design(tm), reasons and magic.
<flound1129> why is unity tweak only available as a web download and not via apt-get?
<flound1129> like WTF poeple
<k1l> flound1129: "sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool"
<Kalel> holstein: I think we've a misunderstand here. I selected on installation but it isn't active. ANOTHER error, is: when it is booting, I see a message on screen (under the ubuntu logo): error were found when trying to mount / - press S to skip mounting, I to ignore or M to fix manually. ------- Usually, I press "I and the system boot normally... The point is: Why the hell, this message shows up? Can it be because that line on fstab, or 
<flound1129> E: Unable to locate package unity-tweak-tool
<k1l> flound1129: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<flound1129> 12.04
<new0> holstein, what is  the file manager that i can connect sftp over ssh something like "kru.." skusader?
<k1l> flound1129: yeah, it was invented after 12.04
<holstein> new0: you dont need to.. just use the one in the desktop from a live CD
<holstein> new0: you can use gigolo from another system to connect via ssh, if you prefer.. and see that in the filemanager of your choice
<k1l> flound1129: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<holstein> new0: i just do it with a live CD, since it will take less than 2 minutes to accomplish that way
<new0> holstein, ok. then how can i rename all the files/folder start with "."  with one command?
<holstein> new0: i dont.. i just move them, with the mouse, into another folder
<new0> holstein, i konw      but  i don't have it righ tnow
<new0> *righ now
<Ralkkai> flound1129: You could try Ubuntu Tweak
<linuxlite1969> Hi, guys, can you read me?
<holstein> new0: i dont do it in one command, since i want to be cautious, and this is not something that comes up often..
<holstein> linuxlite1969: yes
<reisio> linuxlite1969: nope
<k1l> Ralkkai: no, not ubuntu tweak. that is not supported in here
<Ralkkai> oh ok sorry
<Kalel> Ok, thank you for your help.. I'll do what I think should do. With a little altruism.. If broke I'll reinstall..
<yash069_> new0: it it Krusader ?
<yash069_> new0: http://www.krusader.org/
<new0> yash069_, tnx
<linuxlite1969> Hi, holstein, I have been printing things for my kids for writing exercises etc. successfully with my wireless printer. Today, it's not working, even though printing from other sources online works, just not children's exercises or even some printable lined paper for the kids to write on. My linux computers are up to date. Do you know what's the problem?
<wutGDS> hi guys
<wutGDS> anyone in here?
<k1l> linuxlite1969: linuxlite is not supported. please ask them
<holstein> linuxlite1969: can you ping the printer? or access its web gui?
<holstein> linuxlite1969: are you not using ubuntu?
<wutGDS> holstein can you see what i type?
<aarobc> isn't -v supposed to invert the results of a grep?
<holstein> wutGDS: ?
<wutGDS> okay it works :D
<linuxlite1969> I have a linux lite and Ubuntu, both doing the same thing with the printer. The Ubuntu 12.04 isn't doing it either.
<aarobc> because when I add it, the result is instead so matches at all
<holstein> linuxlite1969: but it was?
<flound1129> the point is I should have to download some extra package to change th e# of desktops..  it's a basic freaking thing
<holstein> linuxlite1969: when?
<flound1129> btw all of these tweak utils need like 50 other packages to install
<linuxlite1969> Yes, just yesterday, and just yesterday we did some updates and also today.
<holstein> linuxlite1969: some updates? to what? from where?
<k1l> flound1129: you are free to submit a patch to gnome that will include that into the gnome basis :)
<holstein> linuxlite1969: can you ping the printer? or access its webgui?
<someHuman> How do I turn on Bluetooth for my PC?
<someHuman> I can't see anything that I could use on my PC to turn on my Bluetooth.
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<linuxlite1969> Updates for ubuntu and Linux Lite. The printer works with other online printables, but not certain ones. I have successfully done those other prints in the past.
<holstein> linuxlite1969: certain ones? of what?
<k1l> someHuman: see if the hardware works. then see if there is some power-off switch. see rfkill list if its blocked. if its set up you can just use the bluetooth indicator
<holstein> linuxlite1969: if the printer is not functioning properly, start there
<someHuman> k1l: rfkill list?
<holstein> linuxlite1969: can you ping the printer? or go to with webgui??
<holstein> linuxlite1969: please respond about pinging the pritner, or viewing its webgui
<k1l> someHuman: that is a command. for the terminal
<linuxlite1969> Like, I want some printable lined paper for the kids to write on. They won't print.  I don't know how to ping the printer or webgui?
<someHuman> It isn't blocked.
<someHuman> What do I do now?
<linuxlite1969> What do you mean? Sorry
<someHuman> k1l: What do I do now? How do I turn it on?
<k1l> someHuman: does it list bluetooth in the output of rfkill?
<holstein> linuxlite1969: so, the printer could be malfunctioning.. have you rebooted the printer?
<someHuman> k1l: Yes.
<k1l> does it say "no" twice?
<someHuman> k1l: I mean no lol, just the Wireless LAN.
<someHuman> Crap, GTG though! Thanks!
<k1l> ok, so it does not even recognize it
<k1l> …
<linuxlite1969> Yes,   why would it work on some sites and not on others? Does it have to do with any recent updates for Linux, maybe with windows docs or set-ups?
<holstein> linuxlite1969: the printer has an ip address, such as, 192.168.0.104 or whatever. you can visit its webgui by going to that IP from a web browser, and that tests connectivity
<holstein> linuxlite1969: if the printer, is in itself not working. then, that doesnt have anything to do with any operating system on your network
<linuxlite1969> umm I know it works on other websites.  ummm
<holstein> linuxlite1969: i dont know what that means
<holstein> linuxlite1969: can you connect to the printers webgui? thats all that is relevant
<Pouet78> hello, I have a 12.04LTS installed and want to migrate to 14.04 LTS. When I try do-release-upgrade, it says ther is no new release !
<linuxlite1969> Yes
<holstein> Pouet78: that will be availalbe when 14.04.1 is available
<Pouet78> Why?
<k1l> Pouet78: the lts to lts upgrade will be opened on 24th july when 14.04 becomes 14.04.1
<holstein> Pouet78: it was delayed til 14.04.1
<Pouet78> oh ok
<k1l> Pouet78: if you want lts you want a stable 14.04 that is why
<k1l> holstein: that was the same on 12.04 release. lts to lts is always to the .1 release
<Pouet78> should be detailed in releasenotes...
<holstein> so, its not delayed. its just not well documented.. or easy to find
<holstein> Pouet78: still, its coming
<k1l> well yes.
<Pouet78> understood, but should definitely be wrote somewhere where people will find this..
<holstein> Pouet78: write it where you like. the wikis are editable
<Pouet78> I think rel note is the right place
<Eas> Hi! Is there anyone that could help me install 14.04? I'm totally new to ubuntu, but it seems to me like the usb live boot won't recognize my RAID.
<linuxlite1969> Ok, so my printer is connected to the computer just fine. I have been printing from the internet just fine. Just today though, I went to a free printable page and it wouldn't print. So I thought it was the site and tried a different site, but when I got to the page that was the printable it did not print. Then I just went to a page on the internet that wasn't a printable page and it printed. I also downloaded pages to my folders and
<linuxlite1969>  those also printed wirelessly.
<reisio> Eas: what raid?
<reisio> Eas: why do you want raid...
<Eas> It's a laptop with two ssds in a raid 0 configuration
<tneufeld> Hey guys.  A question.  I have just finished upgrading to 14.04.  Upgrade went well, but I noticed Synapse was removed.  All the research so far stats that it is not available for 14.04.  Is there anyway I can still install this?  Or is there something equivalent?
<Eas> Both windows 8 and gparted (standalone live via usb) recognize my 5 partitions. The step-by-step installation is a bit off (see picture below) and when I start ubuntu without having it installed, gparted (in ubuntu) only finds two unallocated devices. Gparted (both as a standalone and in ubuntu) will also give me an error message saying "Libparted bug found! Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda".
<Eas> https://i.imgur.com/6BXXeRt.jpg
<carmelo12341> i recommend you to use pinguy os
<reisio> Eas: that's a good way to burn out your drives fast without actually keeping your data
<Mrokii> tneufeld: Strange, I upgraded as well, and I still have Synapse.
<reisio> Eas: turn that nonsense off
<reisio> and remember, a single backup in the same location as the source is not a good backup :p
<Eas> That's how it came from the factory. Perhaps a bit late to deactivate raid now?
<reisio> Eas: nope
<reisio> Eas: get into the BIOS config and turn it off
<reisio> Eas: if you're going to replace the OS/data, at any rate
<holstein> linuxlite1969: you said, printing from the internet was not "just fine", but actually, not working as before.. is that correct?
<Jikan> Where should I ask why Pidgin-musictracker isn't in 14.04 repos?
<reisio> Jikan: nowhere
<Eas> reisio: doesn't sound like a neat solution if I have to reinstall win8. Isn't it possible to install 14.04 to a partition on my raid setup?
<Jikan> reisio: thank you for your answer. It's sooo useful!
<reisio> Eas: sure, but I promise you don't want that raid
<reisio> Jikan: there's no build for 14.04
<reisio> Jikan: so it can't be in the repos, 'cause it doesn't exist
<Jordan_U> tneufeld: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=739131
<ubottu> Debian bug 739131 in ftp.debian.org "RM: synapse -- RoQA; abandoned, rc-buggy, old-vala-removal-blocker" [Normal,Open]
<linuxlite1969> No, I am printing from the internet and it is working. It is just when I want to print from a printable, that is doesn't want to work. For example, you know when you want to print a recipe and you click the print button and it gives you a printable, which is a new page. It doesn't work, and it was working for me just fine yesterday.
<new0> holstein, hey.     i just finish to rename the   folders and       i did      not konw if to reboot. but didn't and wasn't able to login
<Jikan> reisio: Yeah, OK. But I'd like to know why.
<linuxlite1969> Just seems to not work when it is a printable page. I can print from the internet if it is not a printable page.
<reisio> Jikan: 'cause nobody's... built it...
<reisio> Jikan: uh, motivation, I guess?
<reisio> lack of?
<Jikan> Hm. OK. Thanks.
<reisio> nothing stopping you from doing it :)
<reisio> heck, an older version might even work on 14
<OerHeks> Jikan, mail the maintainer ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/pidgin-musictracker
<reisio> mail in an envelope!
<new0> holstein, is there    any other  places?
<Kalel> holstein: Well, didn't work.
<dreamon> Is there someone out there who is running mate on 14.04? I cannot install a working version.
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  mate is not in the repos, where did you get it
<Kalel> I changed the 'pass' option to 'sw' and now the system even boot...
<Jikan> reisio: I'll build it for myself but maintaining a package...
<Jikan> OerHeks: yeah, I'm going to do that
<dreamon> MonkeyDust, no it is.. sudo apt-get install mate-desktop
<Eas> reisio: Any thoughts on how step 4 in the installation looks? https://i.imgur.com/6BXXeRt.jpg The three checkboxes where I should be choosing "something else" doesn't show up, and clicking either of + - change will result in a blank screen.
<new0> holstein, ?
<Eas> And I am unable to choose something in the drop list.
<sym> hey
<holstein> new0: no friend.. if you can login as another user, and everything is fine, and you user cant login, its stands to reason the issue is with your users config, and not the system
<holstein> new0: why not try and create a new user in the terminal, and give it sudo permission.. then you can have a normal user account to at least use for the time being, and test
<new0> holstein, ok. wow right. good idea. how? :)
<Kalel> holstein: earlier I pasted my fstab output and went out to reboot my system. Can you see the link to show me?
<lupetto> ciao
<new0> holstein, how to create new user with sudo permission?
<holstein> new0: sudo adduser .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto#Command-line
<new0> holstein, tnx
<holstein> Kalel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7375580/ ?
<Kalel> holstein: Thank you. I'll reassign that line again.
<macscam1> anyone know how to make a key +click assigned toright click?
<new0> holstein, you are the best
<linuxlite1969> hello, are you there?
<new0> holstein, what is sudoers file?
<sasha-> O hai. I have a bit of an issue with an account that was issued to me on a server. Basically, I didn't have a home folder, no terminal shortcuts worked, and some other things didn't go to well
<sasha-> Any ideas on how to fix this? I have sudo access, and I've already created my own /home/sasha folder and copied stuff from /etc/skel/ into it
<Term1nal> Question.. I've looked online about this issue but none of the proposed fixes did any good. On my ubuntu 12.04 server, mysql fails to start on boot. I attempted to reset the init scripts with update-rc.d, I tried removing/adding the bind address, setting the on-start to wait for eth0, but nothing is working. Any ideas?
<Term1nal> Second issue, at random, I get this strange issue of ksoftirqdx eating 100% of all cores on the system despite low usage/load on any of the services on the machine.
<MonkeyDust> Term1nal  there's alos #ubuntu-server
<Term1nal> Again, a fruitless google search for a fix
<Term1nal> MonkeyDust: is that so, thanks
<sasha-> so uh yeah any ideas? I'm contemplating creating a new user instead
<optimus_> hi all
<Arduino> hello optimus_
<spaceindaver> Hi all, I am trying to reinstall bluez but when I run "sudo apt-get purge bluez" it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop unity-control-center and a few more key packages
<spaceindaver> Any idea why?
<spaceindaver> even sudo apt-get remove bluez tries to remove those packages
<dw1> Zipper2014: any luck?
<coucouhibou> quit
<antons> what would be best OS for DYI open source switch - needs to be L2/L3/802.1q etc
<JonnyDamnnox> hey what was the name of the beginner friendly arch linux?
<AR0W> looking for a tool that can do a full backup on the system, save it to ISO so can be installed with the same apps that it were before, any hints please ?
<Jabo> AROW, Norton Ghost
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shva> 19:38 <ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<xWolfz> Hey
<xWolfz> I want to bridge my wifi connection from my laptop to my raspberry pi, how do I do so with Ubuntu 14.04
<xWolfz> Raspberry pi doesn't need a crossover ethernet cable, because of how it's ethernet port is configured
<AR0W> thanks for those tips
<Jabo> Ghost will take a full backup of everything
<AR0W> dd will do the trick
<AR0W> will restore it after on live
<AR0W> :)
<skinux> How do we fix desktop background being black with no icons?
<Jabo> what shell?
<Jabo> I mean, gnome/unity/etc
<skinux> All fixes online say to install ubuntu-desktop, but I already have that package installed.
<Jabo> if you're in gnome-shell then that doesn't have a desktop with icons
<Jabo> that is just like a window manager and a search function when you press the meta/windows key
<skinux> I have Unity, top-panel, but desktop is black with no icons and right-click doesn't work.
<kostkon> skinux, when did the problem start
<skinux> After I upgraded to Trusty
<kostkon> skinux, you could try resetting your unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Jhoc> Good day to all..
<Kalel> how to make a file writable when loging in recovery mode?
<skinux> I did that already
<Jhoc> Hello kostkon ..
<Kalel> ex: /etc/fstab
<kostkon> Jhoc, hi :)
<Jhoc> kostkon:  any suggestion for a new ubuntu 14.04 install? .. I mean, this is it? after install.. now what? lol ..
<kostkon> Jhoc, hmm this for starters http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04
<Jhoc> also, it keeps popping out ttf-mscorefonts-installer unable to load/download..
<Jhoc> Thanks
<JPS> Hi
<quidnunc> Why doesn't my upstart service (docker) start on boot?
<Kalel> holstein: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117950/how-do-i-change-file-system-in-recovery-mode-to-read-write-mode
<Kalel> holstein: Do you think that it looks like my problem?
<Guest47028> HI
<holstein> Kalel: not from what i read
<sudormrf> hey guys!  simple question.  suppose I setup owncloud, but I want to use a non-standard port.  say something like 7890.  If I set it up in the router correctly people should be able to browse to the page just fine by using my.ddnsaddress.com:7890/owncloud.  But suppose I just want to supply them with an address without the 7890, how can I accomplish this?
<holstein> sudormrf: you might try a general networking channel, but you can try forwarding to the entire thing.. mydomain.at.whatever forwards to my.ip:7890/whatever
<holstein> sudormrf: i have been able to forward that before, and other times, not
<sudormrf> holstein, you mean in the routeR?
<Kalel> holstein: I saw my mistake now. I couldn't change that line.. You told me something about the filesystem format. Isn't ext2 the correct / default?
<holstein> sudormrf: i mean, in whatever tool the ddns requires you use
<holstein> Kalel: its not what the installer does.. you get ext4 and swap.. not sure why you dont have that
<skinux> Hmm...If Unity Tweak Tool shows two CPUs, is that an indication of dual-core machine?
<holstein> skinux: maybe hypter threading
<sudormrf> holstein, aaahh.  gotcha
<skinux> I'm not sure what that is.
<sudormrf> holstein, something like ddclient?
<holstein> sudormrf: depends on how it works.. i have used a pay for domain, and dyndns
<Kalel> holstein: Neither do I. I didn't choose that. Can I change that now?
<holstein> Kalel: you can do what you like, but, if you dont have a default experience, and you say you did the default thing, what is going on there?
<sudormrf> holstein, gotcha.  I think that was the piece of info I was looking for.  wasn't sure which end this was going to have to happen on.
<holstein> Kalel: do you have failing hardware? do you have a bad iso?
<skinux> What is Window Spread?
<Kalel> holstein: Actually, I installed Kubuntu 14.04.. and now I realize that I already had a ext2 partition and selected to install. I will reinstall in a ext4 partition so..
<holstein> Kalel: just follow the defaults.. try and do the "delete everything" option...
<does> Can Someone help me with this issue? http://postimg.org/image/t13fis8dl/
<Kalel> holstein: I have 4 systems installed. arch (hard as slack to install...), Debian and Kali... If I delete everything is gone... I'll pay attention now.
<Kalel> holstein: Thanks for the help.
<holstein> Kalel: ok.. when i asked earlier, you were not dual booting
<holstein> Kalel: then, i would clear out free space, and see if the installer wants to use it.. offers to use it.. if not, i would manually partition using "something else" option.. and make my own swap and ext4 partition
<does> I am trying to generate my Open PGP key.
<holstein> does: the server could be down
<Kalel> holstein: heh.. Ok.
<does> holstein: Both of their servers at the same time?
<veryhappy> hey guys, i'm chatting now a little bit old-fashioned with irssi right now because i'm just on the text level. i don't know can i get my ubuntu installation to NOT use GPT? because my netbook tries to use efiboot and all this stuff together with gpt, but indeed it worked once before on ubuntu 12.04 amd64 with only MBR and NO GPT. Please help.
<skinux> How would disabling screen lock be more secure than having it enabled?
<holstein> does: internal server error doesnt seem like its on your end, correct?
<does> holstein: I am not sure... :-(
<holstein> does: thats what i read.. server side internal error.. but if thats not the case, it could be soemthing you are doing
<holstein> !uefi | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<veryhappy> holstein: it DOES NOT work with efi
<Jpmh> have a friend with a new-ish Dell Inspiron - he is loosing confidence in Windoze - so I wanted to ste him up dual boot. How do I do that given that Windoze 8.1 is there and boots using secure mode and UEFI?
<holstein> veryhappy: i was just offering that as reference.. not saying it does, did, or should
<holstein> Jpmh: you can use that uefi information i linked as well
<holstein> !uefi | Jpmh
<ubottu> Jpmh: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Jpmh> holstein: ty - going to look at that page now
<arturoDOMI> HI
<arturoDOMI> hello
<veryhappy> holstein: ok thank you, didn't mean to be rude, i just tell every person and friend of mine who is trying to help me that it's not using efi because otherwise a proper set up ubuntu installation with efiboot and gpt should make it book, right? it didn't even then.
<arturoDOMI> anybody on ubuntu 14 here????
<HM06> I'm having a 14.04 installation issue. hangs eternally at "getting timr from network server"
<veryhappy> HM06: perhaps pressing ESC at the right time before should make the installation stop on there and give you a menu what to do next, try to skip the step.
<skinux> I reset Unity again and now desktop background is a mix of a few program windows.
<Jpmh> holstein: I read the page on UEFI - what I still do not understand is: Windoze and the setup are using secure mode.  Unless I turn that off I do not even seem to be able to boot of the memory stick with 14.4 on it.  What am I missing here
<skinux> I think I'll logout and login again, see if that helps.
<Jhoc> anyone can point me to a good 3d game I can download?
<veryhappy> Jhoc: how about "steam is porting its game portal to linux as well."?
<Jhoc> thanks dude..
<veryhappy> Jhoc: no problem
<IdleOne> phunyguy: We are LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!
<IdleOne> Let the games begin
<kostkon> ??!!
<IdleOne> oops wrong channel
<veryhappy> holstein: can't i disable on boot the use of gpt? the problem is actually that it creates a gpt partition table while installation and i want a normal mbr...
<rocky> ok, slightly noob question... i have a NetGear ReadyNAS 102 device on my network that has a bunch of shares exported via nfs... i need to connect my ubuntu desktop but the UID's are messed up... can i somehow map the UID's that are exported via nfs to something sensible on my local ubuntu desktop?
<codingman> what is this channel's problem?
<xorrbit> I chose to "Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation for security" when doing HD stuff in the installer. Does this include my home folder or should I encrypt my home folder as well?
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to mount an iso
<gueriLLaPunK> mount: warning: /mnt/iso seems to be mounted read-only.
<gueriLLaPunK> i did sudo -o loop <path to iso> etc etc
<HM06> My lts install hands eternally on "getting the time from a network time server". Any ideas?
<gueriLLaPunK> sudo mount*
<Tiensbakung> xorrbit: depends how you set up your partitions, do you have a separate partition for home?
<HM06> hangs*
<Beldar> gueriLLaPunK, what is the end goal?
<veryhappy> xorrbit: you're encrypting your own folder like that, but if you mess something up you can't open your files anymore, good about encryption, huh? maybe you wanna change that again?
<gueriLLaPunK> mount the iso, its a bluray, so i can get some screenshots from one of the streams.
<Tiensbakung> gueriLLaPunk: that makes sense, because ISO are cd format, it's *read only*
<gueriLLaPunK> ohhhh
<xorrbit> I did not customize my partitions, just clicked the check box in the installer. How can I check which partitions are encrypted?
<gueriLLaPunK> how would i extract the information from the iso then?
<kostkon> gueriLLaPunK, mount it or open it with the archive manager
<pacebl> xorrbit: I'm a bit fuzzy on which mode of encryption it's using, but if it's ecryptfs you should be able to type "mount" and see which folders are mounted "type ecryptfs"
<veryhappy> gueriLLaPunK: should be like on any iso: mount -o loop /path-to-iso /path-where-to-bind-it
<gueriLLaPunK> so i cant bind it to mnt/iso?
<veryhappy> gueriLLaPunK: of course you can
<gueriLLaPunK> when i tried to, i get read only error
<pacebl> veryhappy: That's what backups are for :) encryption can be essential
<xorrbit> pacebl: okay I will try and see if I can figure that out
<veryhappy> pacebl: well yea.
<HM06> What's the general course of action to take when the installation hangs forever?
<veryhappy> try to kill the parts necessary with ps -ax and kill -9 pid number
<Tiensbakung> gueriLLaPunk: it's a warning, not an error, they are different. But i agree, this one is confusing
<gueriLLaPunK> hoiw do i change the permissions of the /mnt/iso folder? i think its only on read only
<HM06> Is this not the right place to ask for support?
<xorrbit> I check this box: http://cdn2.computersnyou.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Screen-Shot-2014-04-18-at-11.04.19-pm.png and now am at this screen and wondering if I need to check that 'encrypt my home folder' box or if the previous one takes care of it
<veryhappy> HM06: why not?
<xorrbit> http://cdn2.computersnyou.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Screen-Shot-2014-04-18-at-11.06.27-pm-2-e1397847694424.png
<veryhappy> HM06: i gave you a hint
<HM06> veryhappy: wasn't working. the skip box is grayed out and pressing esc doesnt seem to do anything
<gueriLLaPunK> nevermind, its mounted
<veryhappy> HM06: strange i knew that from other installations, well i meant to use ps -ax probably on busybox just ps to find out which pid to kill and then you can lose hanging parts
<gueriLLaPunK> quick question... the ~ means home/user, right?
<bukitmahkota> correct gueriLLaPunK
<gueriLLaPunK> whats the shortcut for the root dir? like to point to /mnt/iso/blah blah
<Beldar> HM06, What release and did you tick the update on install?
<veryhappy> "/root" ?
<Tiensbakung> gueriLLaPunK:  you can't access root folder, it's /root
<gueriLLaPunK> my bad, i meant /mnt/iso
<gueriLLaPunK> when im not in that folder
<gueriLLaPunK> just type it like that?
<HM06> Beldar: 14.04, and I ticked the update on install the first time, but had the same issue after not ticking if on my second and third tries
<veryhappy> you have to be root (the administrator on your system)
<funnieguy> sudo
<pacebl> xorrbit: They'll both protect your files. If you encrypt your disk, the system won't boot without your password I believe
<gueriLLaPunK> got it. so if i want to address /mnt/iso, i just tye it like that. i dont need the ~, since that points to home/user
<pacebl> xorrbit: There's no real reason to use both, unless you want to sync your encrypted files to an external place
<pacebl> xorrbit: ^ sync them while they stay encrypted I mean
<Beldar> HM06, The install attempts all with the same cd/usb? Have you done a sum check?
<rafaelpt> Hi
<rafaelpt> Any news about radeon uvd problems with new kernel?
<HM06> Beldar: I've been using the same usb stick each time, yes
<Beldar> HM06, Same usb load, do you see what I mean? Have you checked the sum on the download?
<Beldar> HM06, In other words more real details.
<HM06> Beldar: the sum matches, i can try a different stick, i guess
<rafaelpt> anyone here  that could help me?
<Beldar> HM06, May not be the stick but the loading of it, I would try a mini net install.
<Festour> Hi! Anyone can give me good tutorial for installing frimware for network card, in offline?
<Tiensbakung> Festour: why you wanna do that?
#ubuntu 2014-05-02
<Festour> Tiensbakung: because, i dont have network connection in my laptop :)
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Tiensbakung> Festour: that normally is a driver issue, not a firmware issue
<Tiensbakung> Festour: what is your problem exactly? your network card not recognized?
<Festour> oops, okay. Then, you know how install driver?
<OerHeks> Tiensbakung, wrong, sometimes it is a firmware package
<Festour> Tiensbakung: i see in network tray, what my network card do nothing
<Balzy> hello! I have a problem with kubuntu 14.04, scrolling with the touchpad is always too fast and changing scroll options doesn't affect scroll speed, did anybody else find this problem?
<Festour> Tiensbakung: maybye, my network card not recognized
<OerHeks> Festour, normally you would update/install wireless driver with lancable connected
<Festour> OerHeks: lancable dont work too :(
<Festour> OerHeks: i write it from other pc
<OerHeks> Festour, let me guess, intel e1000 ?
<Festour> OerHeks: intel Centrino Advanced - N 6300
<Tiensbakung> Festour: what does the network tray tell you then?
<Tiensbakung> Festour: does it say: disconnected or something else?
<Festour> Tiensbakung: nothing, like what network card removed from laptop
<kevind7> exit
<Festour> Tiensbakung: no errors, but i cant find any Wi Fi, or check lan status
<Festour> Tiensbakung: because, he dont have anything
<Tiensbakung> Festour: run "lspci | grep -i net" in the terminal gives you anything?
<Festour> Tiensbakung: yes, he give me name of my network card
<Festour> Tiensbakung: correct name
<Tiensbakung> Festour: that should mean you card is correctly recognized and have proper driver installed
<Festour> Tiensbakung: okay, but how i can connect to internet?
<Festour> Tiensbakung: one command in terminal?
<Tiensbakung> Festour: That will be really great. ;-)I don't know what the problem really is
<Tiensbakung> Festour: have you googled the web, anyone out there having same card and  same problem as you?
<Tiensbakung> Festour: what that command tells you is, your card should be properly supported by the linux kernel, so you have a high chance to get it working properly
<Festour> Tiensbakung: problem like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1296679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296679 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:422b Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 - Packet loss/dropout using WiFi-N" [Medium,Triaged]
<Festour> Tiensbakung: in top of network tray, i find what nothing network equipement avaiable
<Festour> Tiensbakung: sorry, i dont see it
<Tiensbakung> Festour: that bug talks about packet loss/drop, not exactly as yours, their cards are already working
<Tiensbakung> Festour: is that the exactly same card model as yours?
<Festour> yes
<Festour> Centrino Advanced N 65300
<funnieguy> dhcp?
<Festour> 6300
<funnieguy> what does ifconfig show
<Tiensbakung> Festour: they are also talking about a workaround, maybe you can try that
<Festour> funnieguy: i find 127.0.0.1, but that is not what i want
<liuyang> Hi
<Tiensbakung> Festour: he means, how many network interfaces are shown there. lo is for localhost, anything like eth0 or wlan0 also shown there?
<Festour> Tiensbakung: only localhost
<FunkyELF> the 14.04 .iso for amd64 download is 964M but I found the torrent and it is 1.01G ... whats the deal there?
<Seven_Six_Two> Festour, ifconfig -a
<Festour> Seven_Six_Two: always, onlu localhost
<funnieguy> don't torrent?
<funnieguy> maybe do static ip?
<Tiensbakung> Festour: Oh!!! Then, is this the problem since refresh install, or after you have done something?
<funnieguy> sudo service restart
<Festour> Tiensbakung: just after fresh install
<funnieguy> haha
<funnieguy> probably try restarting the system
<funnieguy> or restart if
<Tiensbakung> Festour: Because according to that bug report, your card is working, it's just packet lost problem
<mrd_> FunkyELF: torrent from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads ?
<Festour> Tiensbakung: when i used live usb 14.04, network work correctly
<Festour> funnieguy: i have try restart already, but that doent help
<Seven_Six_Two> Festour, I missed the original question (just arrived). is this wireless? live-dvd?
<Festour> Seven_Six_Two: i just install ubuntu 14.04 from live usb, and ubuntu 14.04 (not live usb) cant connect to ethernet, ni WiFi, ni Lan
<k10> Hello fellas
<Festour> Seven_Six_Two: when i used live usb, i have used without problems ethernet connection
<SupaYoshi_> Hi im looking for something that works sort of like an audio server.
<SupaYoshi_> I want something like XBMC but just for audio.
<Tiensbakung> Festour: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<SupaYoshi_> I want a piece of software, that lets you remotely (from smartphone) control the audio output of the server.
<SupaYoshi_> Does anybody know software like that
<FunkyELF> mrd_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Festour> Tiensbakung: i have downloaded it, but i dont know how install it
<SupaYoshi_> So i can play radio streams
<Seven_Six_Two> Festour, can you pastebin the output of   lspci -v   and    lsusb -v
<Tiensbakung> Festour: your card is supported since kernel version 2.6.30
<SupaYoshi_> for example.
<k10> chromecast?
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, mpd
<Festour> Seven_Six_Two: i write it from other pc
<SupaYoshi_> No, I want to connect it to a old stereo
<SupaYoshi_> I have an EEE pc.
<Jordan_U> SupaYoshi_: There are many VLC remote apps for Android.
<SupaYoshi_> That i want to use as a AUX for the stereo
<Bashing-om> k10: Hello, you have a support request ?
<Festour> Seven_Six_Two: but that command show correct name of my card
<Tiensbakung> Festour: no you don't have to, drivers are integrated in the kernel
<funnieguy> Festour, try editing /etc/network/interfaces
<SupaYoshi_> So I can play songs to it.
<SupaYoshi_> mpd?
<funnieguy> add eth0
<k10> No for the moment
<FunkyELF> mrd_: I think I found why... it was transmission saying it was 1.01G but really it was 965M which times 1024^2 == 1011875840 which is where Transmission got 1.01
<Tiensbakung> Festour: try "lsmod | grep iwl" gives you anything
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, sorry,  that's to control a media player from any device.
<SupaYoshi_> Ah ok.
<funnieguy> auto eth0
<SupaYoshi_> I just want to control the server itself.
<funnieguy> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<SupaYoshi_> Being the client and server simutanisly
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, you want something like Icecast or tombstone
<SupaYoshi_> But it doesnt have a screen, well it does.
<SupaYoshi_> Ah i will check that.
<SupaYoshi_> I got plex now
<SupaYoshi_> but its useless
<SupaYoshi_> for what i want.
<Festour> Tiensbakung: nothing
<Tiensbakung> Festour: ok, that is your problem.
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, check packages named   ampache     icecast    tombstone
<Festour> Tiensbakung: then, how i can fix it?
<Seven_Six_Two> the first is audio control and stream, the second is a proper streaming server, the third is DLNA
<Tiensbakung> Festour: basically what lspci shows you is that, you card is supported, and the kernel has that driver. lsmod shows you, that the driver is not loaded, which is really odd
<Seven_Six_Two> Festour, use   sudo modprobe drivername
<Tiensbakung> Festour: try "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<linuxlite1969> How do I move Ubuntu One files to Google Drive or to some other cloud storage?
<SupaYoshi_> Seven SIX
<Festour> Tiensbakung: and how i load that driver?
<SupaYoshi_> I want to stream TO the server
<Festour> Seven_Six_Two: that for install driver?
<SupaYoshi_> And like, TO the server and ON the server.
<SupaYoshi_> the output has to be on the server itself.
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, where does the sound come from?
<SupaYoshi_> The audio card.
<SupaYoshi_> Just a 3.5mm connector
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, on the server? where is the media?
<SupaYoshi_> yes
<SupaYoshi_> On the server or on the phones
<SupaYoshi_> like airplay.
<Tiensbakung> Festour: any luck?
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, try mpd
<SupaYoshi_> or like sonos.
<Festour> Tiensbakung: :( some errors
<SupaYoshi_> I want to use it like sonos, / airplay.
<Tiensbakung> Festour: what?
<SupaYoshi_> So someone has spotify, they can play songs on the server. / and output it automaticly to the 3.5 jack
<Festour> Tiensbakung: could not instert iwlfifi :  Function not implemented
<SupaYoshi_> MPD?
<SupaYoshi_> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, mpd has different clients, including web. it's a server that plays either locally or remotely, and you use a separate client to control it.
<Blackdeath> Good Morning #ubuntu,  for some reason i cant ssh in to my virtual box over hamachi but i can vnc into the virtual box host over hamachi... and ssh through my vnc client into my virtual box through hamachi.... i'm confused
<SupaYoshi_> And like, is it possible to have a list of like 10 radio streams?
<SupaYoshi_> Ok that cool!
<SupaYoshi_> Yeah
<Festour> Tiensbakung: and that command cant open some files
<SupaYoshi_> i was looking for somethin like that ;)
<SupaYoshi_> Basically I want XBMC but thats too heavy
<SupaYoshi_> BEcause I only need audio
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, yeah, I used to use mpd on my server with gmpc
<SupaYoshi_> cool
<SupaYoshi_> gmpc?
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, it's a client. You need one for it to work.
<SupaYoshi_> Cool :D
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, well, you need one to start it. You can connect, add songs to playlist, press play, then disconnect, and it will continue playing since the client isn't where the sound comes from.
<SupaYoshi_> Thats exactly what i was looking for Seven_Six_Two
<SupaYoshi_> :D
<SupaYoshi_> thanks so much ;P
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, you can also have multiple clients connected at the same time (that gets crazy at parties)
<SupaYoshi_> :p
<SupaYoshi_> its for the use in an pub
<SupaYoshi_> ;P
<SupaYoshi_> hehe
<SupaYoshi_> so this is gonna be fun :p
<SupaYoshi_> can i just do sudo apt-get install mpd?
<SupaYoshi_> because if finds somethin but it loves to intall loads of stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, I believe so
<Tiensbakung> Festour: OK. I am not sure what files are missing. But you can try downloading the driver in a pre-compiled .deb format from the ubuntu repo, so the version matches the ubuntu version. Not the source code from kernel.org.
<SupaYoshi_> is that it? ;p
<SupaYoshi_> cool mate!
<SupaYoshi_> Any grooveshark / spotify addons for it?
<SupaYoshi_> Or something a like?
<SupaYoshi_> for them?
<SupaYoshi_> and is this an issue"? Failed to load database: Failed to open database file "/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache": No such file or directory
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, you'll have to edit the config file to set up your audio and library. I don't know about streams...
<Festour> Tiensbakung: how i can download from repo while i use windows?
<SupaYoshi_> np!
<linuxlite1969> So, does anyone know how to transfer Ubuntu One files to a different online cloud? Kinda dumb here.
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, edit the config file, and point all of those to folders in the mpd user's home (likely your own)
<Seven_Six_Two> it's running as non-root, trying to write to root ares
<SupaYoshi_> Seven_Six_Two: where is the config file?
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxlite1969, I believe you will have to download it to a machine first.
<Tiensbakung> Festour: doesn't matter, you can browse the repo with any modern browser, find what you want, download it, transfer to that compputer with a usb stick
<SupaYoshi_> I cant find it in the docs. hehe
<SupaYoshi_> http://www.musicpd.org/doc/user/ch03.html
<Tiensbakung> Festour: Then try installing that with "sudo dpkg -i [driver name].deb"
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, sorry, it's been a while. I think there's one in your home, or look in /etc/ or /etc/mpd
<linuxlite1969> You mean download all files to my computer first and then get them to another online storage?
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, the config file is documented iirc
<Festour> Tiensbakung: ok, thanks for help
<Festour> Tiensbakung: i will try find it
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxlite1969, yes, unless both services have connectors
<Tiensbakung> Festour: but I suspect your installation is not very complete. If it's not working, i would suggest a clean and complete reinstall
<Festour> Tiensbakung: hm, okay. That is good idea
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxlite1969, you could sign up for a free year of amazon's AWS, ssh in to a machine, and download them to that. That way its cloud-cloud-cloud
<Tiensbakung> Festour: no problem;-) Now i have to go sleep. Good night.
<linuxlite1969> hummm well, thanks for your input.
<Festour> Tiensbakung: good night, you too:)
<Seven_Six_Two> linuxlite1969, let me know if you find a better way. Maybe there's a website that does just that?
<linuxlite1969> k   thanks
<yogesh> Hello there! I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on my system with bootable pendrive but it doesnt show me on which logical drive I should install. It shows me complete 500GB HDD. Windows 7 is already installed on my system. I want a dual boot
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, it's likely that windows has taken all of the available space, and you will have to partition before you can install. I'm not sure if it's still the case, but it used to be recommended that you do a full defragment of your windows partition before resizing it, so that you get the most contiguous space.
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two:  windows is installed on C drive only there are 3 more drives left on my system.
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, once you think you're ready, you can use a utility such as gparted on a live cd to shrink your windows partition before starting the install process.
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, you have 3 physical drives? or does windows show that you have c: d: and e:  ?
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: yes exaclty
<Jordan_U> yogesh: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, NOTE: that was an "or" question, and can't be answered with yes/no
<Jordan_U> When I try to use GNU indent on file on a CIFS mount ("indent test.txt") I get the error message "indent: Fatal Error: Can't stat input file test.txt \n indent: System Error: Value too large for defined data type" I'm using mount.cifs version 6.0 on Ubuntu 14.04 and mounting with "sudo mount.cifs //Server_Name/share_name /mnt/ -o user=samba_username,uid=$UID,gid=$GID". Any ideas why this might be happening, and how to fix it?
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, sorry,  I suppose it doesn't have to be. please output from Jordan_U's command
<yogesh> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/R1m40qfA, I guess ubuntu has overwritten my system
<yogesh> Jordan_U:  while installing  on selecting "something else" option  I was getting all 500GB  disk . it was not showing any partition. Then I selected "Use LVM with new ubuntu installation"
<yogesh> It did not warn me that it will erase all files form system, now I think it did :(
<Jordan_U> yogesh: Yes. When you told the installer to use the whole disk, it did. Do you have backups of all of the important data that was on the drive before?
<yogesh> no
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, yes, that looks like there is no windows left. Why are you using lvm?
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: just because any other option did not help me. I dont know what the hell this LVM is?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm pretty sure the installer detects other operating systems, doesn't it?
<Jordan_U> yogesh: I'm very sorry then, while you may be able to recover some data, you won't be able to recover all of it and you may need to do some work with what is recoverable (it may not have the original filename for instance).
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: it didn't, and did not warn me before erase my disk
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, it's if you want multiple harddrives to look like a single one, so that you can have a super-large filesystem
<yogesh> Jordan_U: is it possible to recover something?
<Jordan_U> yogesh: Yes, utilities like photorec may be able to recover some files.
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: thanks for the info
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, you might be able to recover some if you bring it to a computer forensics pro,
<yogesh> Jordan_U: is it a paid utility?
<Jordan_U> yogesh: No, it's Free.
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, do you only have photos to recover?]
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: some files too
<Seven_Six_Two> oh that's good. I believe that they are easier than other files to recover.
<yogesh> Jordan_U: thanks, going to try
<Jordan_U> yogesh: You're welcome.
<yogesh> do you guys believe that photos still exist on HDD? ubuntu installer would not have erased them?
<yogesh> because after installation , it did a restart
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, most filesystem maintenance is just in the allocation tables.
<holstein> photorec is as good as it gets, unless you *really* want to get the wallet out.. and that may not do any better
<Blackdeath> Good Morning #ubuntu,  for some reason i cant ssh in to my virtual box over hamachi but i can vnc into the virtual box host over hamachi... and ssh through my vnc client into my virtual box through hamachi.... i'm confused
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, format might have overwritten, but it would be a standard pattern.  Forensics specialists can see data that's been overwritten multiple times.
<yogesh> holstein: wallet has nothing :(
<Jordan_U> yogesh: From now until you've recovered all that you can from the internal hard drive, do not to anything that will write to the internal hard drive (including booting from the internal drive, use a LiveCD/USB instead to rever files).
<holstein> yogesh: then, try the free tool that i cant imagine anyone disagreeing with
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, that's why ppl say that if you want to erase your data, put a nail through your harddrive.
<SupaYoshi_> Seven_Six_Two:
<SupaYoshi_> Do yu kno a good android client?
<pratsat26> Andchat
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, sorry no. I haven't looked for a while
<SupaYoshi_> ok
<markudo> Genymotion is a good client
<pratsat26> supayoshi. Try andchat
<SupaYoshi_> I need something fool proof
<SupaYoshi_> and i ment a MPD client hehe
<pratsat26> ?
<SupaYoshi_> :p
<Seven_Six_Two> pratsat26, not irc client. mpd client
<pratsat26> My bad :)
<Seven_Six_Two> SupaYoshi, http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<yogesh> Jordan_U, Seven_Six_Two : thank you guys !! Photorec seems working nice, it is saying 14 hours to complete recovery
<caeser> hey guys.  I'm trying to connect to AIM through XMPP, but I'm getting a connection error.  Anyone here familiar with it?
<yogesh> well I would like to have my system dual boot system. how should I go now?
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, you have to reinstall windows, and then reinstall linux
<kaj0wzy> Or update grub :)
<Seven_Six_Two> caeser, are you sure they use xmpp?
<hasek79> help my vlc will not open up anymore i have uninstalled and reinstalled and nothing
<mrghostman> yogesh, did windows disk manager show unallocated space before you attempted the ubuntu install?
<caeser> 762, I saw this article: http://juberti.blogspot.com/2008/01/aim-xmpp-gateway-is-now-live.html
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: while installing window I will create partitions but the same problem will come while installing ubuntu, It ignores the partitions
<caeser> which suggests using xmpp.oscar.aol.com
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, you have to install windows first, and then during ubuntu install, don't say "use whole disk", but instead choose "do something else"
<Jordan_U> yogesh: If you re-install Windows then install Ubuntu I expect that you will *not* hit the same issue again. The installer only considered the whole drive unallocated because you had a partition table that was invalid in some way (like two partitions partially overlapping).
<mrghostman> install windows first, but dont use all space for windows install
<yogesh> mrghostman: There were 4 partitions.
<mrghostman> leave unpartitioned space available for ubuntu to create its own partitions
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: yes I tried do something else but it showed me complete disk
<Jordan_U> yogesh: For some reason it seems like OEMs like using terrible partitioning tools that make invalid partitions tables, but Windows' own installer (hopefully) shouldn't do so.
<mrghostman> yogesh: i have a feeling you had 4 NTFS partitions, and ubuntu did not see any available unpartitioned space available
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, when you do that, you have to remove and create your own partitions before continuing. if it showed one partition, then that's what you have.
<mrghostman> prior to the install, you would need to shrink one of those ntfs partitions which would leave unpartitioned space
<Zipper2014> dw1: Thank you and owh and others for helping me so much. Sadly, I have tried everything I know to do and Ubuntu simply does not install. I have even tried to install 12.04.04 ans it too did not work. So I have to move to an OS that will.
<Jordan_U> mrghostman: yogesh: Seven_Six_Two : The problem was an invalid partition table, which Ubuntu's installer displays to the user as a completely "unallocated" drive rather than properly reporting the actual error. It's unfotunately common.
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: does MBR, GPT partition type matter here?
<yogesh> Jordan_U: you are right, but how this invalid partitioning happens?
<Seven_Six_Two> yogesh, that's beyond my depth. I haven't dual-booted since early XP
<Geo> Hi, I get errors similiar to INFO: task jbd2/dm-0-8:969 blocked for more than 120 seconds ... I think this has something to do with my disk? Any ideas what a cause, or even better, a solution might be?
<yogesh> Seven_Six_Two: Soon will have system only for me, but for now I need dual boot :(
<Kawaiola> Hey I have been having problems with setting a static ip address in a virtual instance of ubuntu any one else run into the same issues?
<Jordan_U> yogesh: As far as I've been able to tell, there is some terribly written Windows partition software out there. The most common invalid partition table is where two partitions overlap. The partition table contains start and stop addresses, and so it's possible to have a partition table with an entry for partition one that says "starts at block 1000 and ends at block 5000", and an entry for partition two that says "starts at block ...
<Jordan_U> ... 4000 and ends at block 8000". So blocks 4000 through 5000 are considered to be owned by both partitions. This is clearly wrong, and no partitioning software should ever write such a partition table, and yet I see it about once a month. I wish I know what software was doing this and could shame them into fixing it.
<Jordan_U> s/know/knew/
<caeser> should I take my question to another server
<dicksdicksdicks> s/docks/dicks/g
<Kawaiola> Anyone have any ideas on the issue I'm having
<caeser> echo "docksdocksdocks" | sed 's/o/i/g'
<mrghostman> Jordan_U: if yogesh had run gparted from the live cd first, would it have shown the overlapping partitions?
<Jordan_U> mrghostman: No, it also would have shown a completely unallocated drive. All libparted apps, except parted itself, seem to do this rather than giving the user a useful error message :(
<mrghostman> interesting
<elfMobile> is there a shortcut for launching a terminal?
<bazhang> ctrl alt T
<elfMobile> bazhang, thanks.... is there a list of these somewhere?
<caeser> okay, potentially easier question; how would I connect to this server using xchat: http://irc.lc/freenode/xmpp/irctc@@@
<bazhang> https://wiki.gnome.org/Design/OS/KeyboardShortcuts elfMobile
<xangua> elfMobile: you can see unity shorcuts if you hold super(windows) key for a seconds
<Chiver> Is anyone else having issues with Minitube? It crashes a lot with this distro unlike others I use.
<teratoma> is libotr4 available in a repo somewhere, or do i have to make my own?
<lucas_> www
<rishi_> open stack
<nith1210> chillpill_: libotr5 is available in the repo, do you need 4 specifically?
<nith1210> teratoma: libotr5 is available in the repo, do you need 4 specifically?
<nezZario> Why is apt-get install git-svn trying to install everything under the sun?
<elfMobile> where should I put my own environment variables?... in ~/.bashrc or is there some place else that gets source and doesn't already have a bunch of stuff in it?
<nezZario> It's trying to install weechat??
<nezZario> elfMobile: I've always put stuff in ~/.bashrc
<nezZario> Put it at the end...
<Jordan_U> nezZario: Please pastebin the exact output of "sudo apt-get install git-svn".
<nith1210> nezZario: if you just do a apt-get -f install, doesn't it do anything? git-svn doesn't pull in weechat for me (14.04)
<nezZario> It says they're 'extra' packages...
<nezZario> http://pastebin.com/4Vns29fC
<Jordan_U> nezZario: And "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<nezZario> I'm still on 13, I haven't had the data to do the 1,400 upgrades pending until today when my cap reset (and, I just haven't done it today)
<nith1210> yeah, 1437 not upgraded...
<nezZario> I'm assuming it's trying to go from 13->14
<Geo> Am I able to upgrade HP's controller firmware from ubuntu, or do I need to boot to their live CD? It seems as though its just running a scexe file
<nezZario> I guess my crap is all screwed up, my guess is I have weechat installed for some reason that depends on a lib that has to be upgraded to work with the version of git-svn i'm trying to install
<nezZario> dependency mess
<nezZario> Although it specifies "installed" not upgraded...
<nith1210> nezZario: So apt is probably just walking the dependancies. I'd recommend finishing your upgrade.
<nezZario> Sigh... I guess i'm done with productivity tonight :)
<mini_iso-wireles> is it possible to install 14.04 with the mini.iso with a wireless connection only? i do not have an ethernet cable
<hade> Is possible remove launcher  in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<holstein> mini_iso-wireles: i dont think that comes with the wireless, but, sure.. you can always install, and move over what you need for wifi connection
<holstein> you could download .debs on another box and move them over til you have wifi
<mini_iso-wireles> holstein, how can i install 14.04 with the mini.iso if you say that the mini.iso does not support a wireless only installation. i repeat i do not have an ethernet connection. NO ethernet cable
<mini_iso-wireles> holstein, how can i install 14.04 with the mini.iso if you say that the mini.iso does not support a wireless only installation. i repeat i do not have an ethernet connection. NO ethernet cable
<holstein> mini_iso-wireles: you have *some* connection to the internet? correct?
<holstein> mini_iso-wireles: you'll get the mini iso via that method.. then, install.. *then*, as i said, you go back to the method by which you obtained the iso, and download the deb's you need to facilitate a wifi connection on the new installtion
<numbers> I keep getting an error when i try and connect a printer
<numbers> it keeps saying "Printing service not vailable. Start the service on this computer or connect to another server
<holstein> numbers: this is an upgrade?
<numbers> holstein, no upgrade i just want to print something and thats the error i keeps getting
<holstein> numbers: you can try #4 from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1778698
<hade> Is it possible to delete launcher and replace it with docky ?
<Muggins> hade, i don't hink it's possible unless you want to get rid of unity alltogether
<Beldar> hade, what launcher?
<hade> Beldar,  List in the right window
<Beldar> hade, The unity panel?
<hade> Beldar, Sorry List in the left window
<hade> Beldar,  yes
<Beldar> hade, Not really your best option, there are multiple desktops available, just docky seems a bit sparse is all.
<hade> Beldar,
<hade> But when you minimize the window goes to the launcher
<hade> I want to go to the window docky
<Beldar> hade, Hmm, I would think you could open a minimized from either.
<b4ggi0> hello,how can I disable resolvconf?
<b4ggi0> when I set RESOLVCONF=yes in bind9 option,the /etc/resolv.conf file had been linked to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf and point the nameserver to 127.0.0.1 , how can I change it back and point nameserver to whatever I want.
<nith1210> b4ggi0: I'd recommend hooking into resolvconf; but if you'd prefer to revert to a simple /etc/resolv.conf, remove the symlink and create the file.
<nith1210> b4ggi0: according to the manpage for resolvconf, the symlink is created on package installation and left alone afterwards.
<afflicto> I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and now gnome-shell has no System Settings app in the overview. What should I do?
<n_> hy
<etrope> hi there
<nith1210> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I can't burn an ISO file to my usb
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Tell the channel how you tried.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> First i used Startup Disk Creator and got the error "An uncaught exception was raised:
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'" after that i used Unetbootin and got an error about missing firmware "rtlwifi/rt18192cfw.bin"
<chenqusiek> hello guys
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Have you checked the sum on the iso?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> And i also tried the "sudo dd if=debian-7.5.0-amd64-CD-1.iso of=/dev/sdb1" which made me think it worked but got the same error
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> no
<casualjim> hi, when I install the ubuntu ami on ec2 I can't curl anything not even google. all i did was launch the instance and ssh into it
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, I would check the sum.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> How would you do that?
<Beldar> GuyThatNeedsHelp, Probably best to ask in #debian for the sum link.
<Beldar> !md5sum | GuyThatNeedsHelp relative info
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp relative info: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> "ce63697ade79f3d1b429d1adfbd7b092  debian-7.5.0-amd64-CD-1.iso"
<Geo> I feel dumb: # do-release-upgrade
<Geo> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Geo> No new release found
<Geo> wheres the image?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I needs halp
<Bashing-om> Geo: 12.04.X to 14.04 try -> sudo do-release-upgrade -d <- untill 14.04.1 , 14.04 is 'development' release.
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: not sure how your question is ubuntu related, BUT, putting the debian iso onto USB, would be sdb (and not sdb1 as you stated), just sayin'
<Geo> thanks
<Geo> just found that answer as well
<Bashing-om> geo :D
<Geo> makes sense, get all the bugs out first
<zykotick9> Geo: "all the bugs..." that's a good one :)
<owh> dw1: How did Zipper2014 go yesterday?
<the_holstar> How to install GUI in ubuntu server?
<owh> the_holstar: IIRC apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<the_holstar> Thank you.
<Geo> meh
<chenqisuli> When placed computer system automatically after 15 minutes of sleep. Press any key can't wake up after sleep
<Geo> at what point during the upgrade can I walk away and go to bed, w/o a 'press enter' prompt popping up?
<Bashing-om> Geo: From those running development installs I gather this (14.04) has been the smoothest release development yet.
<owh> chenqisuli: That likely depends on the settings in your BIOS. It may be configured to not respond to the keyboard.
<Beldar> Geo, There is a popup at the end on removing packages.
<Geo> and another after that ;)
<Geo> looks like its going now though
<Geo> While that goes...
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Since it seems like i'll be stDoes anyone know how to "Change settings" on ubuntu so it doesnt use so much RAM?
<Geo> I get errors similiar to INFO: task jbd2/dm-0-8:969 blocked for more than 120 seconds ... I think this has something to do with my disk? Any ideas what a cause, or even better, a solution might be?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know how to "Change settings" on ubuntu so it doesnt use so much RAM?
<Beldar> Geo, This is after the upgrade "its cleanup"
<owh> GuyThatNeedsHelp: Uhm. What do you mean?
<Geo> ok
<owh> GuyThatNeedsHelp: If there is "free" RAM, it's used as a cache.
<srock> maya
<Beldar> Geo, I think it will hold there is all, just be aware is all.
<syeekick> adding more fonts to gnome 3.6.2 terminal?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Ubuntu uses a lot of RAM and makes my computer freeze?
<zykotick9> !atemyram | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<owh> GuyThatNeedsHelp: If your computer freezes, it's possible that there is faulty RAM. It's not uncommon.
<Geo> It's downloading 400 mb right now
<Geo> I hope it doesn't prompt one more time when that dl is done
<Geo> 10 mins away, but not really interested in staying up that much longer!
<owh> Geo, sleep is overrated ;-)
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> It doesnt completely freeze it lets me move my cursor and press ctrl alt F1 (when i enter this i cant get out) used ctrl alt F7
<chenqisuli> owh, my ubuntu cant wake up after it hibernate.
<owh> chenqisuli: I understand. The settings in your BIOS may be preventing that. It might not respond to your keyboard. If your keyboard is connected to USB, you need to make your BIOS settings wake your computer up.
<owh> chenqisuli: You may be able to wake up your computer by hitting the Power button.
<casualjim> seems to only be on an m3.medium instance, when I install on an m1.small I can curl google.com
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: fyi, ctrl+alt+F? is only required when in Xorg, when in console, alt+f? will move you around, or alt+(left_or_right)arrow
<owh> casualjim: What is your issue?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> @zykotick9 wat
<shiva> hi
<casualjim> when I launch an instance of the 14.04 ami in ec2 on an m3.medium I can't get outside
<casualjim> so I can't curl google.com for example
<zykotick9> GuyThatNeedsHelp: zykotick9 what?  <- would be better...
<casualjim> dns is working fine
<casualjim> and I can ping
<casualjim> but I can't http
<casualjim> so apt-get update
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> whut
<chenqisuli> owh, it cant wake up after hitting power botton.
<owh> casualjim: Have you set the security group the same for both instances?
<casualjim> yep
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<casualjim> i can ssh into it that's fine
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package that can edit text in a pdf
<owh> casualjim: Have you got port 80 specifically turned on in the EC2 configuration?
<casualjim> that's for incoming right?
<casualjim> iptables is empty and ufw is disabled
<owh> casualjim: Both AFAIK.
<owh> casualjim: No, I mean inside the Amazon interface, not inside the virtual machine.
<casualjim> but I don't have it specifically enabled.. there are 2 machines in that security group
<casualjim> one is an m1.small with that same ami etc and it can get outside
<casualjim> one is an m3.medium and it can't, I'll launch another one maybe it was a fluke
<owh> casualjim: Are they from the same pile of AMI's, or is one from Ubuntu and another from xyz?
<owh> chenqisuli: I do not know how to help you.
<casualjim> they are exactly the same
<casualjim> same ami everything the same
<casualjim>  ami-ee4f77ab
<shiva> whose same
<casualjim> that's the cloud-images ami for us-west-1 amd64
<owh> casualjim: Hmm. What does dmesg look like for both?
<shiva> quit
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know of a good application to burn ISO files?
<casualjim> owh i'll need a few i had terminated that broken instance now
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> onto my usb
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: what kind of iso?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> an OS
<owh> GuyThatNeedsHelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<lotuspsychje> !info unetbootin | GuyThatNeedsHelp
<ubottu> GuyThatNeedsHelp: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Unetbootin didnt work neither did startup disk creator
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: if its ubuntu you can use the boot disk creator (default in ubuntu)
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: can you tell me the specific Os?
<owh> GuyThatNeedsHelp: It may also be a faulty USB stick or an corrupt .iso. Check the MD5 on the iso and then on the USB stick.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Debian
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: if its win7 or win8 you need 'winusb'
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: unetbootin should be able to handle debian, hmmm
<casualjim> owh seems to have been a fluke
<casualjim> my new m3.medium can get out
<casualjim> sorry for the false alarm
<owh> casualjim: No worries. Thanks for letting us know.
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> When i tried to use my own ISO file and and boot it up selected my USB and it would it Unetbootin at the top and would just keep refreshing every 10 secs
<RubixRex> what's everybody's favorite irc client?
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: yes i had that once also
<lotuspsychje> !best | RubixRex
<RubixRex> !best
<RubixRex> lolwut
<lotuspsychje> RubixRex: xchat, irssi
<Vega7> hi
<RubixRex> using xchat currently.  guess i'm just new to customization etc
<bigred15> RubixRex: irssi or weechat.
<RubixRex> what is the apt-get for weechat? looks nice
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: maybe the #debian guys might know a specific tool?
<lotuspsychje> !info weechat | RubixRex
<ubottu> RubixRex: weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> It doesnt seem like it
<owh> RubixRex: apt-get install weechat
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: did you try the debian network install iso with unetbootin?
<RubixRex> thank you!!
<rww> GuyThatNeedsHelp: sudo dd if=debian_iso_name.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=1M, where X is whatever letter your external drive is
<rww> GuyThatNeedsHelp: this works for both Ubuntu and Deban.
<rww> Debian **
<lotuspsychje> GuyThatNeedsHelp: maybe format your usb stick with gparted clean before creating
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: #debian on OFTC already gave GuyThatNeedsHelp the correct answer...
<rww> Unetbootin is a bit crap.
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: tnx
<lotuspsychje> rww: is that an unpack command to usb?
<bigred15> Anyone know a good command line tool to test for read/write errors on a disk?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> somiaj> GuyThatNeedsHelp: on ubuntu, just run 'cp debianfile.iso /dev/sdX' (this assumes /dev/sdX is your usb device, double check the correct device as this will destroy data on /dev/sdX)
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | bigred15
<ubottu> bigred15: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Best answer yet
<bigred15> cheers lotuspsychje .
<rww> lotuspsychje: no, it bitwise copies the ISO image to the USB stick. Ubuntu and Debian ISOs use ISO Hybrid which works fine with that.
<lotuspsychje> rww: cool trick, tnx
<rww> GuyThatNeedsHelp: I note that Debian's installation manual, which you should read, answers this question in depth.
<lotuspsychje> rww: no GUI tools for debian to usb?
<yogesh> Hello there! how can I get a bootable USB with windows 7 OS from ubuntu?
<darius77> Ubuntu 12.04.4: eth0 is ipv4 plumbed/configured but the ipv6 address is not.  I can configure the ipv6 address manually with ip -6 addr add ...  "service networking status" shows status as stop/waiting  Can never get this to be in a start state
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: install 'winusb'
<darius77> can't find anything in logs
<rww> lotuspsychje: No idea. Every GUI tool I've used for USB copying on any distro has been inferior to just dding it in terms of reliability.
<rww> lotuspsychje: therefore, I do not bother because I value things actually working over shiny interfaces
<zykotick9> rww: +1
<lotuspsychje> rww: nothing more clean from terminal :p
<darius77> trying to figure out what's what .. service leads to start/stop/restart binaries which lead to initctl .. which leads to calling dbus. big blackhole for troubleshooting
<darius77> log files just don't seem to capture anything
<owh> darius77: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/
<rww> darius77: is this on a GUI system with network manager, or a server without?
<owh> rww: Fair question ;-)
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: think you need the ppa add for winusb
<darius77> rww: no gui - no /etc/init.d/network-manager
<darius77> it's a server
<rww> darius77: what owh linked, then
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a package to edit text on a pdf from ubuntu?
<darius77> I don't think it's ipv6 though - "service networking status" still shows stop/waiting state when I remove ipv6 config
<darius77> also - the link doesn't show you how to do dual-stack config
<brainyron> odd.  Ipv6 seems to be broken in the 14.04 server net installer
<owh> lotuspsychje: Here are some suggestions: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162037/how-to-edit-pdfs and http://askubuntu.com/questions/72920/is-there-a-better-way-to-redact-a-pdf
<rww> hrm, that's odd. I thought my /etc/network/interfaces had an ipv6 section that I was going to copy to you, but it doesn't :\
<lotuspsychje> owh: tnx mate
<owh> lotuspsychje: No wukkas.
<darius77> I have a working ipv6 config on a VM sitting right next to this one
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: does it work in ubuntu 14.04? I am getting E: Unable to locate package winusb
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: as i said you need to add the winusb ppa
<darius77> I was chasing ipv6 to start because not all of the network config with plumbing, but the service state seems to fail with or without ipv6 config
<brainyron> iface eth0 inet6 static	address xxx	netmask 64	gateway xxx
<brainyron> you can also do iface eth0 inet6 auto
<darius77> my configuration for dual-stack has eth0 as inet and eth0:1 as inet6
<darius77> which works elsewhere
<lotuspsychje> owh: that libreoffice-pdfimport looks a nice trick, tnx for link
<darius77> the underlying problem seems to be that "service networking start" fails
<darius77> never gets into state of start/running
<owh> darius77: Any errors in dmesg or syslog?
<darius77> no
<darius77> none
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<darius77> there is an oddity
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: yes I did all these three commands but it fails
<Pinkertin> Hey guys. Is there anywhere I can go to download themes for 14.04?
<darius77> I have this process persistently: 102      30176  0.0  0.0  23824   444 ?        Ss   20:31   0:00 dbus-daemon --system --activation=upstart
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: did you not forget to sudo apt-get update?
<darius77> but that process doesn't stick around on the other 12.04.4 nodes where dual-stack v4/v6 plumbs up correctly
<owh> Pinkertin: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/department/trusty/themes-tweaks/
<darius77> I don't actually know if dbus-daemon should be sticking around - but I don't see it on other VMs
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: no, I did copy & paste first two worked well , last fails
<Pinkertin> owh: thanks
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: what error comes up?
<RubixRex> is there a terminal command to launch software apps quickly
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: E: Unable to locate package winusb
<RubixRex> like launch weechat or something
<lotuspsychje> RubixRex: just type name of package from terminal, firefox or xchat
<Pinkertin> owh: anything I don't have to pay for?
<owh> RubixRex: Type: weechat[tab] and IIRC it will replace it with weechat-ncurses.
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: and did the ppa add was successfully import key and such?
<owh> Pinkertin: Dunno. I would have thought the themes were inside the software centre.
<RubixRex> cool thanks
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: and after you sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install winusb?
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: getting  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/freshlight/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<yogesh> on update
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<Ben64> yogesh: thats a ppa, not an official ubuntu repository, you'd have to check with the person who runs that
<yogesh> Ben64: okay, so is there another way to mark USB with windows 7 OS on ubuntu?
<Ben64> yogesh: i'm not sure what you mean by that
<yogesh> Ben64: I am on ubuntu 14.04. I want to create a bootable USB with windows 7. how can I do that?
<owh> yogesh: Uhm, are you trying to create a bootable Ubuntu USB, or a bootable Windows 7 USB?
<yogesh> owh: bootable windows 7 USB.
<owh> yogesh: So, after it's booted from that USB, you want to see a Windows 7 screen, right?
<yogesh> owh: I  want to install windows 7 in system with that bootable USB
<owh> yogesh: Well that's a question for Microsoft, not for us as far as I can see.
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: seems like they dont have the trusty package yet, but maybe saucy .deb will work too: http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<yogesh> owh: I am asking here because I am logged in on ubuntu
<rww> would ##windows help you make an Ubuntu ISO?
<owh> yogesh: I understand what your thinking was, but speaking for myself, I've never booted a Windows 7 machine in my life and I wasn't planning to in the near future.
<owh> yogesh: Don't get me wrong, I'm not annoyed at your question. I just cannot answer it.
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: thank you very much , got installed
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: wich one?
<yogesh> owh: no problem but that was certainly not a question to be asked from microsoft
<Beldar> yogesh, Make the usb a ntfs with a boot flag, right click the iso and use disc image mounter and extract to the usb.
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: saucy deb
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: ok keep checking for the proper trusty deb in the future
<yogesh> Beldar: yes thanks, going to do hope everything goes fine
<yogesh> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip :)
<lotuspsychje> yogesh: should be able to burn w7 and w8 in stick
<mlf> someone knows if it is possible to use bluetooth apple keyboard on ubuntu touch
<mlf> I'm stuck in trying it work on nexus 7
<lotuspsychje> mlf: did you try ubuntu-touch on your n7?
<owh> mlf: I'd ask at #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> mlf: ubuntu desktop on nexus7 is still bit unhandy
<mlf> lotuspsychje: yes
<yogesh> Beldar: file type ntfs is must for make USB bootable?
<mlf> but I cannot make the bluetooth keyboard work properly
<Beldar> yogesh, works for me everytime I have needed to, yes
<lotuspsychje> mlf: didnt test myself
<robotdevil> instead of upsplash (or whatever its called) just telling you there is a drive not setup why not give the option of setting it up
<yogesh> Beldar: did not get , I aksed if file type NTFS is must for FAT also works ?
<owh> robotdevil: Setting up a drive would require a user interface and user interaction, which would require access to keyboard/mouse etc. At the time of boot those modules are unlikely to be available. Mind you, I'm guessing. I don't know that this is the case.
<Beldar> yogesh, I don't know, why is this an issue?
<mlf> lotuspsychje: seems that the last img is on 14.04 release candidate 2, so we could wait for more tweaks until the final version
<yogesh> Beldar: because I tried to format as NTFS usign Gparted software and it failed
<Beldar> yogesh, Was it unmounted?
<lotuspsychje> mlf: im running the new ubuntu touch on my nexus7 and looks awesome already
<yogesh> Beldar: no, I unmounted and mounted again but failed again
<lotuspsychje> mlf: join #ubuntut-touch for details
<Beldar> yogesh, I use this app, it works as a fat32, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/   In the end though this is not a ubuntu issue
<mlf> lotuspsychje: Yes, almost. Scrolling the terminal app is not ready IMO
<mlf> lotuspsychje: I will. Thanks for the tip.
<lotuspsychje> mlf: does scrolling work on desktop?
<robotdevil> owh: yes just an idea lol. annoying to see. I figure it would be hard to implement
<yogesh> Beldar: okay
<lotuspsychje> mlf: i hear trusty desktop on n7 needs keyboard and mouse to fully control
<owh> robotdevil: I'm trying to remember where the suggestion box is.
<robotdevil> hahahaha
<RubixRex> could somebody help me find a good tutorial for scripting for xchat irc
<mlf> lotuspsychje: Yes, the touch experience is much better, awesome work really!
<antt> Has anyone who works with asic or fpga here?
<lotuspsychje> RubixRex: good start might be learning tcl
<mlf> lotuspsychje: I have talked with other 'power users' that use currently iOS or android devices and they show very enthusiasm in migrate to ubuntu some moment in future.
<lotuspsychje> mlf: lets discuss in #ubuntu-touch plz
<cgapeart> #ents
<antt> lotuspsychje: sorry, tcl/tk for what?
<mlf> ok
<lotuspsychje> antt: that was not for you mate :p
<antt> lotuspsychje: I know, I'm just curious. Tcl sounds so old.
<rww> Not that old, it only got started in 1988.
<boojumhunter> can someone help me with the configuration of an apt-mirror?
<robotdevil> do uuids ever change? cant figure out why ubuntu cant mount a drive I formatted
<robotdevil> there is a mount point, and an entry in fstab
<owh> robotdevil: What is it telling you?
<robotdevil> mount: can't find /dev/sdd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<owh> robotdevil: Are you trying to mount a drive or a partition on a drive?
<robotdevil> whole drive is one partition
<owh> robotdevil: Does dmesg show that the drive is called what you think it's called?
<rww> robotdevil: does the fstab entry use the UUID or /dev/sdd?
<robotdevil> dmesg | grep *sdd*
<robotdevil> ?
<owh> robotdevil: I'd be grepping for usb, but yes.
 * owh is assuming that this is an external drive.
<robotdevil> no
<robotdevil> sata internal
<owh> robotdevil: Then I'd grep -i sata
<owh> robotdevil: Also, what is the answer to the question that rww asked you?
<robotdevil> uuid
<rww> then I don't think it's going to be able to match by device node path, is it?
<rww> try mount /mount/point/goes/here
<robotdevil> and dmesg doesnt say anything about mount
<owh> robotdevil: Any errors in dmesg? We don't actually know if the drive is actually there. That is, it may have failed.
 * owh is assuming that this used to work and isn't working at the moment.
<robotdevil> its not failed
<robotdevil> its there, looks like permissions might be wrong
<owh> robotdevil: Are you mounting it as root?
<robotdevil> special device UUID=391d5f6d-ca64-464b-9a81-908a45a181dd does not exist
<robotdevil>  I setup on install but erased everything off and formatted with a partiton manager
<owh> robotdevil: At the moment you are assuming a whole lot of stuff. I'm trying to determine which of the assumptions is incorrect. I'd like to establish that dmesg can actually detect the drive before we start worrying about changed UUID's or permissions.
<robotdevil> want a pastebin
<owh> robotdevil: Sure.
<robotdevil> owh: so many drives, not sure how youll tell whats what
<robotdevil> owh: I can see it in my partition manager, good enough?
<owh> robotdevil: What is the UUID?
<robotdevil> yes its different, I think I might be able to get it now, if not ill be back
<jeffreyf_f> I am currently on 13.10, 32 bit.  I want to upgrade, but also move to 64 bit.  Is there an easy way?  Or is the easy way to dump the system and load 64 bit?
<rww> jeffreyf_f: the only supported path, in fact, is dump and reinstall
<owh> rww: I'm surprised that you cannot do a dist-upgrade.
<rww> owh: note the architecture change. it's theoretically possible, but not supported here because it's a pain in the backside and not tested.
<Ubuntu71> hey
<Ubuntu71> :)
<rww> 13.10 -> 14.04 by itself is perfectly fine. i386 -> amd64 is not.
<owh> rww: Ah, the backside issue again ;-)
<Ubuntu71> anyone heard about AstaraOS
<Ubuntu71> from 0x71.org
<Guest86357> can someone help me with ssh? I'm getting a "Permission denied (publickey)." message
<rww> Ubuntu71: I heard that it's created by spammers who need to stop advertising it in #ubuntu because we're a bit sick of it.
<Ubuntu71> gues86357
<du> ;-)
<Ubuntu71> rm -rf ~/.ssh
<srock> puppy linux
<owh> rww: It looks like the method is an in-place install. That's never fun.
<Ubuntu71> i am using AstaraOS is super cool
<rww> owh: indeedy
<jeffreyf_f> rww: and others......Thanks.  Not doing this tonight, but I know what my weekend project will be.  LOL
 * owh punished the senses once, doing that on a server on the other side of the planet. It didn't end well.
<rww> jeffreyf_f: make sure you do backups first, feel free to try it but #ubuntu doesn't support it, and consider having a reinstall CD handy ahead of time ;)
<jeffreyf_f> rww: I have stuff backed up....Been there, lost files....Learned lesson.
<rww> good good :)
<srock> or just run from cd or dvd
 * jamiller sitting here waiting for the next evolution, anyone awake that wants to chitchat....
<rww> and that's the story of why you don't use /ame ever.
<rushboy> Hello, I am working on JBox2D using eclipse IDE. I do not have a clue on how to run the testbed for it. Can anyone please help me out here ? Any sort of help is appreciated. :-)
<rushboy> Hello, I am working on JBox2D using eclipse IDE. I do not have a clue on how to run the testbed for it. Can anyone please help me out here ? Any sort of help is appreciated. :-)
<vzewnrvahf> @rushboy https://code.google.com/p/jbox2d/wiki/FAQ#I_want_to_see_some_examples.__How_do_I_run_the_testbed?
<bjorn_> hi, is the netbook concept totally dead by now?
<cfhowlett> !ot|bjorn_
<ubottu> bjorn_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bjorn_> well, to state it in other words, is it possible to get a netbook bundlet with  [n]buntu n=x,u,l,k nowadays?
<llutz> bjorn_: still offtopic
<cfhowlett> !touch|there is no canonical netbook specific distro.  However, lubuntu/xubuntu are likely to meet your needs IF they can on the atom processor. ubuntu-touch might be a worthwhile option
<ubottu> there is no canonical netbook specific distro.  However, lubuntu/xubuntu are likely to meet your needs IF they can on the atom processor. ubuntu-touch might be a worthwhile option: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<shramana> need help on fixing the error in ubuntu 14.04 64 bit desktop installation
<shramana> (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/2' failed in libnm-glib.
<shramana> when trying to select a wireless n etwork
<shramana> any pointers from experts ?
<owh> shramana: What have you tried so far?
<shramana> nothing much. I was trying to get some tips ubuntu forums. cant find anything relevant
<shramana> @owh can you suggest any fix to resolve this
<owh> shramana: My google fu is turning up instances where the nm-applet isn't running, but nothing more than that.
<shramana> @owh, basically I installed ubuntu 14.04 64bit desktop in my new dell vostro 2520 laptop
<shramana> wifi did not work out of the box
<shramana> I ran this command from some online blog suggestion:
<shramana>  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` dkms build-essential bcmwl-kernel-source
<shramana> after that, I can see that the wireless networks are getting listed but when I select them I am getting the libnm-glib error
<shramana> unable to select any wireless network
<owh> shramana: Can you start the nm-applet?
<mollet> hi there im new here! plz help me
<shramana> <owh>: I ran sudo nm-applet from command line
<shramana> seeing this message: nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<owh> shramana: You shouldn't need sudo.
<shramana> oh ok
<owh> mollet: Ask a question and we'll see how we go.
<mollet> thx owh!!
<shramana> <owh>: seeing this message
<shramana> $ nm-applet   (nm-applet:3360): nm-applet-WARNING **: Could not find ShellVersion property on org.gnome.Shell after 5 tries
<shramana> ok
<shramana> got it
<shramana> <owh> nm-applet is started
<shramana> then what ?
<owh> Try again to connect.
<vzewnrvahf> How may I read the channel topic?
<shramana> <owh> same error again libnm-glib
<cfhowlett> !topic > vzewnrvahf
<ubottu> vzewnrvahf, please see my private message
<owh> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<vzewnrvahf> !topic
<shramana> topic
<shramana> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<nam_> I'm trying to install 14.04 Server onto a machine, and the install fails with "Unable to install busybox-initramfs." Can anyone provide assistance?
<owh> shramana: I don't know.
<vzewnrvahf> I tried with the name of the channel given in the command, as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands specifies, and the reply was "You're not a channel operator"
<owh> nam_: IIRC that's because the installer cannot find anything to install it on.
<shramana> <owh> i am looking for a way to make my wireless work in dell vostro 2520 which has Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n Network Controller
<shramana> any help greatly appreciated
<owh> shramana: Did you do the dpkg -i step?
<shramana> what is that ? little more detail please
<owh> shramana: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123154
<shramana> @owh ok one min let me try
<shramana> @owh, the deb file is for 12.10. can I safely try for 14.04 ?
<owh> No
<shramana> where can I get the 14.04 version
<owh> shramana: The instructions should be creating the deb for your version of your system. That's what the apt-get line does.
<owh> shramana: In the command the `uname -r` bit gets replaced by the kernel version you're running.
<shramana> @owh, after running the apt-get command I see no deb file getting created
<shramana> the steps clearly says download file
<shramana> The setps are:  download this file: http://jas.gemnetworks.com/debian/po...19-1_amd64.deb  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms  navigate to the folder you have saved the downloaded file and run this command.  sudo dpkg -i wireless-bcm43142-dkms_6.20.55.19-1_amd64.deb  sudo modprobe wl
<owh> shramana: Well, that's interesting. I suspect that the package does some compilation steps. I'm in uncharted waters.
<kanhiya> hi all, i am using ubuntu 14.04 and it is working like a charm, except few glitches,
<kanhiya> when i try to copy a shortcut of an application to desktop, it sends me a error
<kanhiya> i am using ubuntu 14.04
<chenxiongfei> cn
<chenxiongfei> test
<kanhiya> i want to create a desktop shortcut of an application in a easy way, just like send to desktop, like it is present in Windows, it is annoying to move to /usr/share/application and then copy desktop file to desktop
<kanhiya> is there any easy solution to it
<ardian> Hi, I am having a problem with ubuntu, it's saying that my battery is charged even though the percentage is 96$%, my system thinkpad t420 ubuntu 14.04
<owh> !cn | chenxiongfei
<ubottu> chenxiongfei: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kanhiya> in recent versions, i was having create launcher in right click, desktop menu
<kanhiya> now it is missing
<damian__> hiii!
<damian__> i have a problem
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna: 1
<damian__> in unity launcher i see duplicated icons of the programs
<damian__> which is the problem? i want to see them once
<vzewnrvahf> kanhiya, I don't know how to direct a reply at you, because I'm new to IRC, but with Lubuntu, right clicking on an application in the menu sends a shortcut to the desktop. I guess Ubuntu tries to be a little less like MS Windows.
<chenxiongfei> Pwnna: How are you doing?
<damian__> it happens with chromium skype and vlc
<kanhiya> vzewnrvahf: it is not a mess, but atleast drag and drop should be working
<kanhiya> vzewnrvahf: drag and drop is working for files
<kanhiya> but not for applications
<kanhiya> vzewnrvahf: many times we just want to launch an application , direct from desktop, without searching and then clicking for an application, i hope you got my point
<vzewnrvahf> kanhiya: I received your 11:38:40 msg, although I was logged out for a few seconds before that
<vzewnrvahf> kanhiya: When I try dragging an application from search to the desktop, or to a folder in filemanager, I get - Error while copying. There was an error getting information about “/” The specified location is not supported.
<kanhiya> yes, same error
<shramana> @owh fixed the problem
<kanhiya> vzewnrvahf: yes, i need it for desktop only
<owh> shramana: Look Ma, no hands!
<owh> shramana: Excellent to hear!
<shramana> @owh, edited the connection details and added password instead of waiting for it to prompt for password where it was failing
<shramana> now it is connecting to wireless automatically
<shramana> there is some issue when selecting a network for first time, it is throwing up the libnm-glib error
<shramana> the workaround is to edit the connection details via nm-applet
<shramana> @ thanks a bunch for your support
<owh> shramana: I'd log a bug report and the work-around if I were you.
<vzewnrvahf> kanhiya: Dragging and dropping files from search to desktop works, so I'm guessing the side that's causing the error is the source of what to copy. When the cursor points to an application in search, it's not pointing at the .desktop file for that application, so the file location turns into "/" which causes an error. That's my guess.
<kanhiya> vzewnrvahf: this was working well on 12.03
<kanhiya> 12.04* and these things must not happen
<kanhiya> again
<kanhiya> i mean, bugs must be vanished
<kanhiya> bugs are appearing again, what launchpad engineers are doing??
<kanhiya> they are violating code again
<shramana> @owh: sure I will do so
<vincent_> there was an error starting the gnome settings daemon
<owh> shramana: Cool!
<vincent_> 14.04
<vincent_> how can i fix this ?
<vzewnrvahf> kanhiya: I tested that right clicking and copying to desktop from /usr/share/applications works. So there's that way to do it at least.
<somedudeandstuff> Anyone know the status of the import open vpn bug?
<owh> somedudeandstuff: What does the bug report say?
<cfhowlett> somedudeandstuff Well, the workaround "sudo openvpn --config client.ovpn" is still working.
<somedudeandstuff> I was manually putting everything in the Open VPN option, what does that option do?
<helmut_> hi
<alina> hi
<alina> what is this ?
<cfhowlett> !topic > alina
<ubottu> alina, please see my private message
<alina> I did not know that this still exist
<cfhowlett> alina ask your #ubuntu questions
<owh> That was short and sweet.
<Wheres_The_Bathr> Ubuntu 14.04 keeps dropping my wifi connection. Version related or card related?
<owh> Wheres_The_Bathr: That's impossible to say with the information you've supplied. What hardware, what environment, did it used to work, etc.
<shramana> @owh, filed the bug and workaround. Thanks!
<shramana> bye
<owh> shramana: Excellent. Thanks.
<Wheres_The_Bathr> @owh - AMD FX83xx, Pcie 1x Wificard Arthos/Airthos something with a *thos at the end. worked on 13.xx before
<MonkeyDust> atheros
<Wheres_The_Bathr> @owh -  Now it just... well it doesnt "disconnect" by the indicator. just stops talking to the internet.
<varunendra> Wheres_The_Bathr, please show us the output of command : "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net". Pastebin link of course.
<MonkeyDust> Wheres_The_Bathr does it work with a normal cable?
<varunendra> MonkeyDust, the seem to have left :|
<owh> Might have been their network disconnecting as per the original problem stated.
<dave20> hi can anyone help with a driver problem?
<dave20> in "Additional Drivers" it is showing that I am using proprietary Nvidia driver, but in "lshw" command it is showing I am using nouveau driver, any help?
<Guest24859> OperServ-  You do not have the general:admin privilege.
<Guest24859> charybdis-3.4
<dave20> hello?
<dave20> anybody here?
<Guest24859> hello
<robotdevil> is java installed by default in 14?
<dave20> robotdevil, no
<Guest24859> who known 0w@unaffiliated/arr0way)
<Guest24859> [12:16] <Guest24859> c
<Guest24859> charybdis
<Guest24859> ?
<Beldar> dave20, For help here you describe the problem to the channel.
<k1l_> Guest24859: #freenode for freenode questions please
<dave20> Beldar, I have descrbed the problem already
<dave20> what else do I have to describe?
<dave20> in "Additional Drivers" it is showing that I am using proprietary Nvidia driver, but in "lshw" command it is showing I am using nouveau driver
<MonkeyDust> dave20  as soon as someone can help, they most probably will -- repeat the question every 10 minutes or so
<dave20> MonkeyDust, ok
<robotdevil> dave20: restricted xtras?
<dave20> robotdevil, yes
<dave20> robotdevil, you have to install that package.
<robotdevil> &**^^$$#
<robotdevil> has it always been part
<dave20> robotdevil, or you install standalone openjdk
<k1l_> !away > prth
<ubottu> prth, please see my private message
<k1l_> dave20: make sure the headers match the kernel version an you restart your x-server (with relogin)
<robotdevil> dave20: I dont remember it installing with restricted extras before and  Iwant it completely off my system
<Madark> hi, was wondering why the steam-launcher in USC does not see that i have an icon theme installed, but steam when installed, does see the icon theme, my icon theme works on other apps in the USC
<dave20> but I have installed that via the "Additional Drivers" option, and installed the "recommended" driver, it was working before, then for some reason I have changed back to the nouveau open-source driver, and rebooted, then I tried to chaned back to Nvidia driver, it is showing changed in "Additional Driver" but in "lshw" its showing nouveau
<dave20> k1l_, ^
<dave20> robotdevil, you mean you want to remove java?
<k1l_> dave20: how did you revert to the free driver?
<robotdevil> its the reason Im on 14 now? There was an open connection from java straight to google
<robotdevil> and now this junk is back on here
<k1l_> robotdevil: what? do you have some conspirancy with java and google?
<robotdevil> yeppers hahahha
<k1l_> m(
<dave20> k1l_, via Additional Drivers, I just selected  nouveau driver and clicked Apply
<owh> robotdevil: The connection is likely because you've got Chrome running, or you authenticated with a Google account and the java process that used it is still running. I cannot see a situation where Google and Oracle are colluding. Mind you stranger things have happened. At one point Apple and Microsoft were friends. Imagine that ;-)
<robotdevil> no I just dont need java and when I uninstallled java from 13.10 connection broke and there was no open apps
<robotdevil> forgot to strace
<robotdevil> I dont use chrome
<dave20> robotdevil, maybe chromium then
<robotdevil> hahahaha no not it either
<k1l_> robotdevil: then just remove the java packages. but be aware that alot of stuff uses java and will not work afterwards
<james0r2> gmail account in your email client?
<dave20> ok I am wondering if someone can help me
<Rory> This is such an embarassing question but... How do I change the screensaver to a nifty GL one, while still using the in-unity lockscreen in 14.04?
<Rory> I searched screensaver in the launcher, can't find it in settings, and it doesn't seem to be hidden in the power or display settings either
<owh> Rory, you'll need to hand back your Ubuntu keys and install Windows. We don't allow questions like that here.
<owh> Rory, just kidding.
<owh> Rory, you should be able to set the screensaver in the system settings panel.
<Rory> owh: yeah but what section?
<Rory> I swear I remember being able to choose some natty 3d ones back in the day
<dave20> Rory, that sounds odd, you mean you want both unity lock screen and a screensaver?
<Rory> dave20: I want it to go to the unity lock screen after I jog the mouse to get out the screensaver
<Rory> I'm not imagining this, I swear every ubuntu version I've been able to set a screensaver and then put my password in after
<k1l_> Rory: unity uses gnome-screensaver since some time. and not xscreensaver anymore
<Rory> OK k1l_ so how do I configure gnome-screensaver?
<k1l_> i would say: in good gnome tradition there is no configuration :X
<dave20> I am not a big fan of gnome-screensaver , purged and installed xscreensaver
<Rory> Yeah but it has a fugly unlock diaglue
<dave20> I don't think anybody is interested to help me...
<FakeBoost> Hello, I have to pc's next to each other sharing the same wifi network and one has low strength and very slow connection.Both linux os.
<owh> Rory, it seems that you can have any colour, as long as it's black. There are suggestions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/292995/configure-screensaver-in-ubuntu
<owh> FakeBoost: Given the wavelength of WiFi, moving the computer 1 cm to the left or right might make all the difference.
<FakeBoost> ok..
<dave20> wow what a community :facepalm:
<FakeBoost> owh, I don't think it's a signal strength issue, maybe it's how its routed, subnet and all, do you know anything about it?
<silv3r_m00n> how can i make the apt-get command to list all broken packages ?
<owh> FakeBoost: You just told us that it has low strength. You cannot have it both ways.
<k1l_> dave20: you could pay someone to help you or dont rant about the volunteers in here.
<Madark> FakeBoost: different network cards?
<dave20> k1l_, I know that everyone is a volunteer here, I have been helping people with Ubuntu for years now, and now when I need a simple help nobody cares... anyway let it be, I am sorry I have said that
<owh> silv3r_m00n: List or fix?
<FakeBoost> different cards, Madark
<Madark> FakeBoost: that's the reason then
<owh> :-)
<MonkeyDust> dave20  if nobody helps you, it means nobody has the answer to your question
<Madark> FakeBoost: quite simply, 1 of your cards is inferior to the other
<dave20> MonkeyDust, Ok
<owh> Madark: What a load of codswollop.
<Madark> owh: nope
<dave20> ok I am thinking about purging the nouveau driver, is that a good idea?
<silv3r_m00n> owh: just list
<k1l_> dave20: did you choose the nvidia driver again in additional drivers? and did you relogin afterwards?
<Madark> owh: even minor differences in firmware can affect reported signal strength
<k1l_> dave20: which driver does lspci -vvv list?
<dave20> k1l_, yes, I have rebooted quite a few times after that.
<owh> FakeBoost: Signal strength is a function of a signal to get between the sender and receiver. If they are not in the same place with the same antenna, the strength is going to be different. The wavelength of a 5.8GHz WiFi signal is 51mm. If there is concrete or rebar in the walls, you're likely to get a different result. If the signal strength is so low that communications is poor, it will affect the throughput.
<FakeBoost> I know, but they are next to each other.
<dave20> k1l_, Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<FakeBoost> And when i disconnect the laptop, the other one connects, but very slow
<FakeBoost> owh
<owh> FakeBoost: I understand. One could be "hogging" the bandwidth. If you turn the good one off, does the bad one improve?
<Sven_vB> if i ssh into my sandbox with X forwarding in order to run CoolApp2k, will it be able to use that X forwarding to compromise the machine where ran the ssh client?
<FakeBoost> Yes, owh
<FakeBoost> So it might be some address conflict...
<Madark> FakeBoost: it isn't
<owh> Sven_vB: Well, it shouldn't be able to do that, but I expect that if CoolApp2k does some funky stuff on your local X server, all bets are off.
<Sven_vB> owh, so it boils down to what X server exploits ship with CoolApp2k?
<owh> Sven_vB: Mind you, that's not a result of your x-forwarding, that's a result of X being drawn on your local server.
<krad> hi.  how to find out which service is using which port?
<owh> Sven_vB: Yup.
<owh> krad: Where?
<FakeBoost> What's the command to chack wifi signal strength?
<owh> FakeBoost: I cannot tell from here. You'll have to investigate that.
<FakeBoost> check
<owh> FakeBoost: Did you actually try to move the computer?
<FakeBoost> I will, i have to unplug it and all...
<FakeBoost> But later.
<dave20> k1l_, its "nvidia-current" ?
<k1l_> look at what driver you installed there.
<Madark> FakeBoost: in meters please
<dave20> k1l_, ok
<k1l_> you can see it with "dpgk -l nvidia*"
<FakeBoost> What, Madark? I said it in meters!
<Madark> FakeBoost: 15 metres?
<Petazz> owh, dave20: http://pastebin.com/FwwqJahy
<FakeBoost> Yes.
<Petazz> Installations were successfull thoug
<Madark> FakeBoost: thanks, sorry, i lost connection to znc, so only got the number 15 and the garden bit
<FakeBoost> ok
<somedudeandstuff> So I added xfce to Ubuntu but its panel doesnt even have network connection visible (not listed in add feature either) so I uninstalled the xfce desktop but when I log out, it is still showing up in the login screen, any ideas?
<owh> silv3r_m00n: I suspect that if you did apt-get -f install it would prompt you to tell you what it was going to do. I don't know that for sure.
<Madark> FakeBoost: hmm, is it just glass seperating you from the garden or something more substantial?
<FakeBoost> Yes, a wall with a window and a door...
<owh> Petazz: So, did you setup your locale?
<Madark> FakeBoost: glass then
<FakeBoost> Oh, but how comes it doesnt affect this laptop??
<FakeBoost> Madark?
<FakeBoost> I have a really good signal i this laptop.
<Madark> FakeBoost: may i suggest switching to 2.4GHz, it has better range than 5.8GHz
<dave20> Petazz, look at this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13573204/psql-could-not-connect-to-server-no-such-file-or-directory-mac-os-x
<Madark> FakeBoost: may i suggest switching to 2.4GHz, it has better range than 5.8GHz
<FakeBoost> What do i switch?
<Madark> oh ffs
<FakeBoost> The wifi card?
<dave20> freenode!!!!!!!!
<FakeBoost> Madark, what do i switch?
<Madark> FakeBoost: can we pm?
<owh> FakeBoost: The router.
<Petazz> owh: I think locale should have nothing to do about it?
<FakeBoost> Yes madark
<FakeBoost> The router, owh??
<FakeBoost> would it be to dangerous?
<Madark> FakeBoost: no
<FakeBoost> I'm on 2.412 ghz right now!
<FakeBoost> Madark.
<owh> Petazz: I tend to fix one issue at a time. Did you start the server?
<Madark> FakeBoost: the reasons people choose 5GHz, is because the 2.4GHz range, in cities, can be congested
<FakeBoost> I live in a small town.
<FakeBoost> Not many networks here.
<FakeBoost> Maybe 2 more
<Madark> however in the suburbs or lesser, 2.4GHz can have better range
<FakeBoost> I'm on that range
<FakeBoost> now
<Madark> FakeBoost: what's the signal strength?
<Madark> the reason i had to switch to 2.4GHz was because of a boiler and concrete piller between me and the router
<Madark> *pillar
<FakeBoost> signal level on desktop 29/100 on laptop -57dbm
<Madark> FakeBoost: thats 7/100 better than previous, right?
<Rory> A firefox update just moved my tabs above the address bar, how do I put them back underneath?
<FakeBoost> no, that is the way it was always...
<FakeBoost> I didnt change anything, as i already was on 2.4
<Ben64> Rory: with an addon, a quick google search will locate it
<Madark> Rory: they removed the option to move them back down, the up mode was introduced in 4.0, they removed the down option in 29.0
<Rory> Yes, but I had them configured to be below, and now it decided my prefernce isn't good enough and I can't find the option to put them back
<Rory> First it was a right-click option, then it was moved to about:config, now it's gone completely
<Ben64> did you read what i just said?
<Madark> also, they removed it because 99% of firefox users never used it
<Rory> Madark: Well, I could say that 100% of firefox users *used* to use it...
<Madark> so?
<Rory> Ben64: I searched "tabs below" but can't find anything useful
<varunendra> FakeBoost, do you know which card and driver you have in the problematic system?
<Ben64> Rory: really? just "tabs below"? try... "firefox 29 tabs on bottom"
<FakeBoost>  i think its an encore, varunendra
<Rory> Ben64: Oh on Google. I thoguht you meant in addon search
<FakeBoost> enlwi g2, varunendra
<varunendra> FakeBoost, is it a pci card or a USB one?
<FakeBoost> pci
<Madark> FakeBoost: is it a g adaptor, or an n one?
<FakeBoost> g
<FakeBoost> i think
<Madark> ouch
<varunendra> FakeBoost, please show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net". Pastebin link please
<FakeBoost> ENLWI G2
<MonkeyDust> Rory  230+ people in #firefox
<Madark> FakeBoost: upgrade to an n300 or n450 card, when you can
<FakeBoost> it's a different pc, varunendra, cant pastebin
<FakeBoost> i'll tell you
<Rory> Ty Ben64, "Classic theme restorer" has an option to put the tabs back on the bottom. Where can I go to rant about this?
<Madark> FakeBoost: or, if you want to have better performance in the future, an 802.11ac adaptor
<FakeBoost> ok Madark.
<MonkeyDust> Rory  in #insultubuntu
<FakeBoost> I have better specs with the lspci command.It is a Realtek RTL 8185 IEEE 802.11A/B/G/
<Madark> 802.11ac adaptors require an 802.11ac router to get higher than 802.11n speed/range though
<owh> MonkeyDust: Yay!
<Madark> yeah, FakeBoost that is an old card
<FakeBoost> Ok.So no hope?
<Madark> FakeBoost: what is the lspci output in the better machine?
 * owh bangs head on desk.
<FakeBoost> wait
<owh> Just because it's not modern, doesn't mean it won't work.
<FakeBoost> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Madark> owh: doesn't mean it wont be slow as hell or have a low range
<Petazz> owh: I ran /etc/init.d/postgresql start but according to ps aux | grep post it doesn't start
 * owh shakes head at all these kids buying new stuff for no good reason.
<FakeBoost> owh, I adhere to that
<owh> Madark: It's 20m away.
<FakeBoost> it should work fine.
<owh> Petazz: What does syslog say?
<FakeBoost> So no drivers issue, do you think?
<Madark> owh: yes, and i'm only 20m away from my router, a g card, wont cut it
<FakeBoost> Just location?
 * owh wanders off to make a cup of something hot.
<Madark> g is 46m in ideal indoor environments, n is 46m in a little less ideal environments
<Petazz> owh: Not much, could it be the locale thing still?
<varunendra> FakeBoost, we may be able to troubleshoot the problem, but I have to go right now. I suggest you start a thread at Ubuntu Forums (ubuntuforums.org) and post back the report of this script there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12350385
<FakeBoost> Ok, varunendra, thnx
<owh> Petazz: Can you see it start?
 * owh walks away. Expects to be back in 10 minutes or so.
<Petazz> owh: I cannot =/
<__julien> Hello, on ubuntu I'd like to know what would be the corrects (normalized) path to put a server's private key and public certificate used for encrypting web traffic ? /etc/ssl/ and /usr/share/ca-certificates or /usr/local/share/ca-certificates only seem to refer to the trusted CA
<abc> hello, what is the command for installing cpanel?
<MonkeyDust> !info cpanel
<ubottu> Package cpanel does not exist in trusty
<justCarakas> doen anyone know when I can expect an email from canonical about the app showdown ?
<__julien> Should it be configured under the encrypted service configuration ? like /etc/apache2/ssl for example ( I do quite not like it) ?
<Rory> abc: There isn't "a command" it's a manual process
<Rory> abc: Once you buy it, you can use their instructions to install it, but it's licensed on about $00 a year
<Rory> $400*
<Rory> per server
<Rory> abc: http://docs.cpanel.net/twiki/bin/view/AllDocumentation/InstallationGuide/WebHome
 * abc looking ...
<owh> Petazz: Well, that sucks.
<owh> Petazz: Back to basics. Are you installing a server or a client for PG?
<Petazz> owh: A server, and I found this that got me going: http://askubuntu.com/questions/389459/cannot-connect-to-postgresql-server
<Petazz> The setup hadn't created a cluster for some reason
<owh> Petazz: Hmm. Was this a fresh install?
<owh> Petazz: If it was, perhaps it would be a good idea to lodge a bug report.
<viknesh> Ubuntu 14.04  . I can go untill thr login screen . After that it crashes . I can see thr login screen but i cant do anything , and screen looks messy
<owh> viknesh: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/display
<Petazz> owh: Fresh as in with postgres yes, otherwise theres quite some other software installed
<owh> Petazz: Yeah, if you could lodge a bug report, that would be grand.
<Petazz> Yea, I could try reproduce and then file
<viknesh> owh i followed that . Went into recovery and selected resume normal boot , after that i can go to desktop but ubuntu is slow and i dont have cursor
<owh> viknesh: The aim was to get you to the desktop, so you can determine what's going on. You should be able to open up a terminal and do some troubleshooting.
<viknesh> owh what might be thr problem . I have amd hybrid graphics and i dont use amd driver , but the open source driver
<troulouliou_dev> hi i would like to boot a live cd of lubuntu in uefi mode ; but my uefi bios does not recognize the key as uefi ..
<viknesh> Should i reset lightdm
<owh> viknesh: I'm not familiar with that, but google tells me that this might help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD#Manually_installing_Catalyst_13.4.2C_special_case_for_Intel.2BAC8-AMD_hybrid_graphics
<viknesh> owh . No problem , and i used amd driver with 14.04 it gave me worst behaviour , however it worked well with 12.04
<viknesh> So i dont use amd with 14.04
<Tiensbakung> troulouliou_dev: what you mean?
<troulouliou_dev> Tiensbakung, i want to boot in uefi mode
<troulouliou_dev> i dd my iso ti a usb key butican't see my uefi device
<owh> troulouliou_dev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<troulouliou_dev> owh, yes read it but didn't helped
<Tiensbakung> troulouliou_dev: can you boot the live usb?
<owh> Tiensbakung: Left the room...
<Tiensbakung> owh: Oh, thanks:)
<jaro> ?
<MonkeyDust> !
<jaro> this is test
<jaro> tx
<owh> jaro: It worked.
<CiSense> hi, 14.04 workspace switcher locks interface when sliding window to another workspace
<WolfLambert> CiSense: strange, I don't have that, I use that functionality very often
<CiSense> WolfLambert, it happens maybe once every three times
<CiSense> windows gets stuck in the centre then i have to reboot
<CiSense> perhaps i release it too soon
<ronaldsmazitis> UBUNTU 12.04 lately gets black screen with mouse when I open desktop after closing it
<ronaldsmazitis> for night
<trijntje> CiSense: reboot? That seems a bit much for a graphical glitch
<CiSense> trijntje, I agree
<MonkeyDust> ronaldsmazitis  recovery from suspend?
<trijntje> CiSense: why not restart unity with unity --replace
<CiSense> trijntje, once i had to reset
<CiSense> replace ....
 * [gnubie] waves
<[gnubie]> how am i going to permanently apply my changes to the /lib/init/fstab file? somehow, after i rebooted my system, it went back to its original configuration, removing my changes.
<[gnubie]> anyone?
<trijntje> <[gnubie] why are you changing that file?
<ronaldsmazitis> MonkeyDust:  I convered everything, mine doesn't sleeps
<Rory> [gnubie]: If you want to modify your filesystem mounts its /etc/fstab
<Rory> !fstab | [gnubie]
<ubottu> [gnubie]: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<[gnubie]> trijntje: because i want to make my /tmp to use tmpfs and put it inside the /run/
<trijntje> /etc/fstab is the file you want, not /var/lib/fstab
<[gnubie]> trijntje: it's /lib/init/fstab
<[gnubie]> not /var/lib/fstab
<trijntje> doesnt matter since its /etc/fstab ;)
<Tiensbakung> ronaldsmazitis: this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1304064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1304064 Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> [gnubie]  here's how you do that, paste this line in /etc/fstab           tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<[gnubie]> and i also want to change the size of /run
<ronaldsmazitis> Tiensbakung:  nop, this happens only sometimes
<ronaldsmazitis> I get only black screen with mouse, after opening laptop in morning
<ronaldsmazitis> mine stays locked for night
<Tiensbakung> ronaldsmazitis: a time-sensitive bug? Interesting!
<MonkeyDust> ronaldsmazitis  i guess it's RAM-size and swap-size related
<[gnubie]> i know /etc/fstab but somehow, there are few tmpfs based partitions that are not stated in /etc/fstab and they're at /lib/init/fstab
<ronaldsmazitis> my ram is empty as 4gb
<[gnubie]> and i want to edit some options into the tmpfs based partitions.. one of which is the size apart from making my /tmp to be mounted at /run/tmp and making my /tmp as a symbolic link to /run/tmp which is a tmpfs
<ronaldsmazitis> this shouldn't happen
<tdn_> How can I use duplicity to backup to Google Drive now that Ubuntu One shuts down?
<trijntje> <[gnubie] as it says in that file, if you want to override a setting in taht file you have to add it to /etc/fstab
<CiSense> how do I report this switcher bug?
<[gnubie]> tdn_: https://www.insynchq.com/
<[gnubie]> trijntje: are you saying that if i want to change some options to declared in /lib/init/fstab, i will add those lines with my modifications to /etc/fstab file?
<CiSense> ok i found the ubuntu page
<trijntje> [gnubie]: thats waht the file /lib/init/fstab says, so I guess thats the case
<[gnubie]> trijntje: ok then. i'll give this a shot.
<[gnubie]> brb
<Voyage> I want to act as a openvpn client and connect to a remote openvpn server. What software package do I need?
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Cholan> Hello. I have two USB. One has the Ubuntu Installation and Try files and another one is empty. My laptop has no hard disk. Is it possible to install Ubuntu in the 2nd EMpty Pendrive
<trijntje> Cholan: yes
<Cholan> How can i do it?? Just normal Install Now procedure or any special kind of process?
<Cholan> Both are 8gb ones
<trijntje> Cholan: you have to select the usb device for installation, and also set the bootloader to install to the usb drive
<Cholan> There is two options 'Erase disk and INstall Ubuntu' and Something Else
<Cholan> I selected Something else
<elmatador> ciao
<elmatador> !list
<ubottu> elmatador: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cholan> Selected sda1 partition which is the USB and selected it as the Device for the boot loader too
<Cholan> But it says no root system defined
<Cholan> ;s
<tdn_> [gnubie], really no free software for this?
<Cholan> Whats the command to show the names of my devices in terminal?
<trijntje> sudo fdisk -l
<Rory> Cholan: What devices? lspci -v
<streulma> hello, my Ubuntu 12.04 will stream with VLC to my Airport Express, but my Ubuntu 14.04 with a later VLC won't. What can it be?
<trijntje> and you should not install the bootloader to a partition but to the disk, so /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or something like that
<Rory> streulma: Do you get an error?
<james0r2> was doing some formatting with gparted on a usb device and now i can't get it to mount anymore
<streulma> yes Rory, no output packet or something like
<james0r2> i installed gnome-disk-utility and the device does show up but only with a model and serial number
<Rory> streulma: "no output packet or something like" is a very weird error
<streulma> Rory, it's like my 12.04 will make connection (I see it in -vvv) and 14.04 not
<Rory> james0r2: Can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tdn_> [gnubie], do you have a referer code that I shold use?
<streulma> Rory: is Ubuntu 14.04 better to use those days?
<trijntje> Cholan: can't you go back and try the automatic option? If you're lucky that will install ubuntu on the empty usb drive for you
<Cholan> I will try it out bro
<troulouliou_dev> does anybody here already managed to boot an uefi live USB
<Cholan> I hope it doesnt format the device which contains the installation files xD
<james0r2> Rory, http://paste.debian.net/96942/ doesn't seem to be showing up
<Cholan> trijntje: I selected it and it went into the 'Where are you' screen of installation
<Cholan> and my Pendrive got unmounted and mounted agin and now ts 6.4 gb
<james0r2> Rory, it does show up running lsusb --> http://paste.debian.net/96944/
<Cholan> Wait, the pen drive is gone
<Cholan> And I see it has created some partitions in the Pen Drive
<trijntje> Cholan: if your pc only has the installation disk and one other usb, it has to install on the other usb, so just complete the installation
<Cholan> trijntje: Thank you. I am pretty sure it took the usb as destination as it has partitioned it for swap memory and some others
<Tiensbakung> james0r2: can you mannually mount the usb?
<james0r2> Tiensbakung, i'm pretty newb in some ways. umount something something?
<james0r2> Tiensbakung, i'm sure i can google. i'll give it a shot. thx
<k3> i want file server that share file among windows and ubuntu pc and sharing is based on the user how can i achieve this?
<Cholan> Another doubt. Even after installing  dont want to remove the Boot and Installation files from the another USB Drive, just for emergency. But at the same time can i use it to store other personal files too in a separate folder?
<MonkeyDust> k3  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Tiensbakung> james0r2: just run "mount", check if it is alreadly mounted
<lisak> having geforce8200 on Trusty means, that you'll have 2 critical bugs with nouveau and 3 with nvidia driver... so sad
<k3> ok
<SupaYoshi> Hi
<SupaYoshi> Im trying to set my audio_output correctly in MPD.
<argh_> Just updated my computer from gnome 13.10 to trusty.  My desktop disappeared and I  can't even ssh into it.  I've booted it from a live usb drive.
<steven_> Any serbians in here?
<alket> Hi, I want to make a new partition to install Windows 7 because because of a program, but I want to keep kubuntu, Im booting with ubuntu live cd but can't partition anything in gparted, this is schema https://i.imgur.com/eIQsMfL.png
<lotuspsychje> steven_: whats the landcode for serbia?
<alket> steven_: I know some serbian :D
<peterpacz1> Hello
<peterpacz1> I've got a question regarding the virtualbox software:
<MonkeyDust> peterpacz1  let's hear it
<lotuspsychje> !serbian | steven_
<ubottu> steven_: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<lotuspsychje> someone knows why trysty doesnt ask for password on updates anymore?
<lotuspsychje> *trusty
<peterpacz1> Virtualization of Windows 95 - I've got a old version of windows 95 saved on my desktop in Ubuntu 14.04 (a friend found a old installation floppy which he somehow copied on to his computer and sent to me). How would I install Windows95 into my virtualbox without a actual floppy, or floppy drive?
<Tiensbakung> alket: you don't have any space left, need to shrink your partition to make some spare space
<MonkeyDust> peterpacz1  better ask in ##windows how to work with windows
<lotuspsychje> peterpacz1: you need a win95 iso
<steven_> Thanks ubotty
<steven_> ubottu
<peterpacz1> It's not a ISO file. It's from a floppy disk. THe files are labeled disk1.MA all the way to disk13.IMA
<peterpacz1> I think they were originally data from multiple floppy disks
<peterpacz1> Does anyone know anything about this rather obscure subject here? If not, where should I go?
<alket> Tiensbakung: But I can't, I click resize and it doesn't let me
<lotuspsychje> peterpacz1: as MonkeyDust says, its rather a windows problem, if you dont have issue with virtualbox for ubuntu
<peterpacz1> Alright then. sorry.
<peterpacz1> I'll go on to #windows
<lotuspsychje> peterpacz1: if you want to install another Os, you will need an .iso of that os
<peterpacz1> I came here originally because I knew the community slighly better and I use linux :D
<MonkeyDust> peterpacz1  create a machine in vbox... then: prporties, system, motherboard > put floppy on top... havent tried this myself, it's a wild guess
<atenxas> i don't how to install bcm43142 wireless driver on my computer
<peterpacz1> MonkeyDust: Huh, that seems reasonable. I guess I'll try that.
<atenxas> any help
<lotuspsychje> !broadcom | atenxas
<ubottu> atenxas: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<peterpacz1> Lotuspsychje: I don't think there /were/ any iso files for windows 95. But I'll check
<peterpacz1> THanks for the help, and goodbye
<atenxas> i will try
<Tiensbakung> alket: which one, /dev/sda5? Seems like you have lvm, I don't know how to resize that, maybe someone else can help
<alket> Tiensbakung: so when you have lvm you can't resize ?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | alket
<ubottu> alket: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Tiensbakung> alket: no, you can. Just I never used it.
<chrmhoffmann> hi is there a ppa for wordpress 3.9 for trusty?
<lotuspsychje> chrmhoffmann: can you upgrade from within wordpress 3.8?
<chrmhoffmann> i don't want to do that. I like packages :)
<lotuspsychje> chrmhoffmann: seems like repos shows 3.8.2 as latest here
<MonkeyDust> chrmhoffmann  what's new in 3.9 ?
<lotuspsychje> !info wordpress | chrmhoffmann
<ubottu> chrmhoffmann: wordpress (source: wordpress): weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.2+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 3150 kB, installed size 14705 kB
<chrmhoffmann> MonkeyDust, http://wordpress.org/news/2014/04/smith/
<chrmhoffmann> would be nice if someone had a ppa. I don't want to clobber the ubuntu installation.
<chrmhoffmann> just curious if someone has done that...
<JOY_> here .......... facing problem while installing ubuntu-restricted-extras ............!
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: whats your problem with it?
<JOY_> shows some thing like this " E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-resticted-extras
<JOY_> "
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: whats your ubuntu version?
<JOY_> 13.04
<MonkeyDust> JOY_  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<MonkeyDust> JOY_  13.04 is dead
<JOY_> let me try
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: we advice you to install 14.04 or any other version from topic
<JOY_> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<JOY_> literally man.... 13.04 is dead !!
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: did you not forget the r ubuntu-restRicted-extras
<JOY_> u mean .. i should wright like this " sudo apt-get r ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<JOY_> lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: no, the line where you pasted me unable to locate...has resticted without r
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: but anyway, install a new ubuntu and get the extras from there :p
<MonkeyDust> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<JOY_> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-resticted-extras
<JOY_> ya ... this codec installation is pissing me out !
<ulkesh> JOY_: Look at the word "resticted".  It's missing an R.  It should be "restricted"
<lotuspsychje> !language | JOY_
<ubottu> JOY_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JOY_> sorry sorry !!
<JOY_> acutally i m really frustrated !
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: install 14.04, its rocksolid as 13.04 was
<MonkeyDust> JOY_  you're frustrated, because you'rfe using a release that's no longer supported
<JOY_> ok lotuspsychje ... actually i hv dualbooted ubuntu with windows 8
<JOY_> so tell me how is should do it !
<lotuspsychje> another nightmare w8 :p
<JOY_> i have no idea of using grub n all !
<JOY_> i m totally newbee !
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: i would install 14.04 clean, and get rid of w8 now you can
<MonkeyDust> JOY_  first upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<JOY_> ok ... and one more thing !
<JOY_> i am trying to connect dongle to my system ... internet dongle (3g stick )
<JOY_> but system doesn't detect it !
<MonkeyDust> JOY_  first upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: as MonkeyDust says, we cant support you hours on a version thats not supported anymore
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: if you been able to install ubuntu dualboot in the past, do it again with 14.04
<JOY_> k ... so how much data will it take while upgrading ... !
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: its for your own safety mate
<JOY_> no acutally my vendor has done it before !
<lotuspsychje> JOY_: not really smart vendor to install a 9month supported ubuntu version
<JOY_> ya
<MonkeyDust> but it's a good thing that vendors know ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: i would go for lts :p
<JOY_> actually i insisted him to install linux .... as i want to be familiar with linux ... thats why !
<mun24> difference between xinetd,d and init,d?
<aquaguy> Hello, I'm connecting a SATA drive to my computer, but the file system or partition table is odd it's not EXT NTFS or FAT it appears to be unusable but it's a regular WD green HD
<aquaguy> This drive was inside of a DVB-C Receiver
<MonkeyDust> aquaguy  in a terminal, type    sudo blkid
<aquaguy> Is there any way to check what fs / partition mode is using and trying to rea it?
<aquaguy> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<touil76> Hello everyone. I recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. Everything works fine except for the logout process which takes up to 3 minutes.
<touil76> Has anyone ever had this problem ? If so, what did you do to solve it ?
<Dreaman> no
<Dreaman> 1 sec
<Dreaman> touil76 reintall clean ubuntu 14.04
<Dreaman> touil76 reinstall clean ubuntu 14.04
<minimec> touil76: You don't have to reinstall 14.04!. I guess it's some old settings from the 12.04 installation for your user.
<philinux> touil76;~ just logout? does shutdown go quick?
<minimec> touil76: I would create a new user and check whethter that account is working ok with logout. maybe the GuestSession will even be enough.
<touil76> Yes, shutdown is quick.
<touil76> Just the logout process takes a long time.
<Dreaman> sudo apt-get autoclean :)
<touil76> I'm going to try to create a new user.
<Dreaman> touil76 terminal sudo apt-get autoclean
<touil76> by the way, using just a text session (ctrl+alt+f1), login and logout are superfast
<Festour> Hi all! Anyone can help me find driver for Intel Centrino Advanced - N 6300 in .deb package? For ubuntu 14.04?
 * tcharlss part se substanter
<philinux> touil76;~ while logged in to your normal user open and terminal and do this command gnome-session-quit look for any errors in the terminal
<Dreadlish> Festour: do you have linux-firmware package?
<Dreadlish> Festour: and linux-firmware-nonfree?
<Festour> Dreadlish: i dont know what that mean, sorry :(. Just, after fresh install Ubuntu 14.04, i found what my network card not running, no wifi, no lan
<touil76> Well, news for the loggout process : logout when connected as a guest is super fast.
<Festour> Dreadlish: other guy here say me what i do find already compilled in deb package for my ubuntu
<Festour> Dreadlish: but, i cant find :(
<Festour> Dreadlish: that can help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420901
<giovanni_> mina
<philinux> touil76;~ see my previous message
<touil76> philinux: I'm trying it.
<Dreadlish> Festour: firmware is in those packages
<shannona> No, I usually listen to project http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/ It's an ultra short wave project.
<Dreadlish> Festour: i don't really remember in which, but in one of those two
<touil76> Nothing is written in the terminal.
<Festour> Dreadlish: but, how i can install it?
<Festour> Dreadlish: just extract in folder and reboot?
<Dreadlish> Festour: nope, install the package.
<minimec> Festour: Hi. Can you do 'lsmod | grep iw' in a console. check if you see 'iwlwifi' or 'iwlagn'. Are you sure that a possible hardware switch for wifi is in position 'on'?
<touil76> philinux : logout process is over and nothing has been written in the terminal.
<philinux> touil76;~ was it still as slow?
<touil76> Oh yes!
<Festour> minimec: i dont see iwlifi anyway, i have try it with other gui, and he say what maybye driver cant run in ubuntu, then i need reinstall or install other driver for my network
<Festour> minimec: and i dont have hardware swith in my laptop
<philinux> touil76;~ to expedite i would just create a new admin user
<touil76> Ok. But how can I keep my files without moving them for the new user ?
<philinux> touil76;~ i was about to suggest moving any important data to the new user
<philinux> touil76;~ i have all mine on a separate data partition
<touil76> Well, it's a huge pack.
<philinux> touil76;~ backup to usb stick first
<touil76> Any other advice ?
<touil76> It would take too long.
<minimec> touil76: I guess the desktop config for your user is borked. I would logout and try the following in a terminal console logged in as that user: 'mv .config .config-bak' 'mv .compiz .compiz-bak' 'mv .gnome2 .gnome2-bak'. That will rename the most important configurationi folders and should give you a new clean session.
<philinux> touil76;~ and i hope you do backups regularly
<Beto_> ch
<touil76> Yes of course philinux, it's just lazyness !
<philinux> touil76;~ in my experience hard drives do fail
<touil76> I know. My important data are stored on 3 different hard disks + dvd + cloud.
<mun24> difference between xinetd,d and init,d?
<touil76> I can confirm that with a newly created user, logout is superfast.
<touil76> I'm going to try your advice minimec
<philinux> touil76;~ try minimecs advice. use copy and paste for those commands
<new0> hey everyone, is there a way to add a user to the sudoers list via a specific group (like sudo ) without to add to /etc/sudoers?
<minimec> touil76: Last advice would be to 'mv' the old user folder and create a new clean one with the same name. --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43584/how-to-reset-main-user-account/43589#43589
<minimec> Festour: can you do 'rfkill list' in a terminal once?
<MonkeyDust> new0  sudo visudo
<MonkeyDust> new0  don't ruin that file, copy/backup it first
<new0> MonkeyDust, tnx. can u give me an example?
<new0> MonkeyDust, which file?
<MonkeyDust> new0  of what?
<new0> MonkeyDust, like sudo visudo a-user
<MonkeyDust> new0  no, open a terminal, then type   sudo visudo
<new0> MonkeyDust, when i am logged with that user?
<Gouou> hey guys, i've been installing ubuntu minimal 14.04 and it keeps failing on the Install GRUB boot loader section
<MonkeyDust> new0  if you have to asj those questions, you shouldnt continue
<Gouou> i get fatal error there
<jrib> new0: add the user to the "sudo" group so that he can sudo.  You don't need to use visudo or edit /etc/sudoers
<Gouou> executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed
<Gouou> any ideas? :/
<touil76> Minimec, you're a genius, after applying your first advice, now i can logout in less than 2 seconds.
<touil76> Thank you very much.
<new0> jrib, that what i did. but still give me username is not in the sudoers file....
<minimec> touil76: No problem.
<touil76> :-)
<Gouou> cmooon gruuuub
<new0> MonkeyDust, i am just  trying to be cuasion and also.   i kind of new to this. (more on windws)
<mbenk> hi
<MonkeyDust> new0  be cautious by not changing user persmissions, if you don't know what you're doing
<new0> MonkeyDust, right :) . this is why i am asking to make sure
<new0> MonkeyDust, anyway not sure how to use what u gave me
<MonkeyDust> new0  then don't and leave it alone
<new0> MonkeyDust, i got to install some packages
<jrib> new0: you need to log in again for it to take effect
<touil76> Grrr, I thought the problem was solved too early.
<touil76> It worked only for the first logout !
<MonkeyDust> new0  and what goes wrong if you try?
<minimec> touil76: If it happens now, that some of your applications 'lost' the configuration and setup you did, you might have to copy the configuration folder for that app from .config-bak to .config... Obvious... isn't it?
<new0> jrib, do what? plz i am very terible as explaining my self that sometime i am sound like a troll BUT I AM NOT
<touil76> Sorry minimec, what do you mean ?
<Leires> Does anyone have any recommended reading for becoming comfortable with Ubuntu?
<new0> MonkeyDust, i am not affriad    to try . the Q is what to try and HOW
<jrib> new0: if you added a user to a group, then you need to log in again with that user
<MonkeyDust> new0  what do you want to do or achieve?
<new0> jrib, got ya. tnx
<Leires> I'm not a total noob, but my experience is limited to RHEL from a few years ago.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Leires
<ubottu> Leires: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<minimec> touil76: Well If you go to your .config-bak folder now, you will find a lot of configuration folders for apps like Skype, Rhythmbox, Nautilus, Chromium and so on... Maybe you want to keep the configuration for these programs. So copy that folder over to .config...
<new0> MonkeyDust, let me tell u story. after some problemsss i created new user because i couldn't use mine (setting GUI problem). the new user can't do a thing. install or    any sudo procedure! but i want (NEED) it
<touil76> Minimec, that's what I thought you meant. But how do you explain that the logout has gone slow again ?
<new0> MonkeyDust, got me?
<Leires> Any recommendations for learning utilities?
<Leires> or scripting?
<cfhowlett> Leires http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<jrib> Leires: #bash see links there, especially bash hackers wiki and wooledge bash wiki
<minimec> touil76: 12.04 used a different version of the unity desktop, and some 'old config stuff' caused logout problems in the new unity version. That might have been a panel applet you added or so...
<Leires> danke
<MonkeyDust> Leires  "Ubuntu Linux Toolbox" is also a useful book
<new0> jrib, MonkeyDust i just googling for sudo visudo! could that be helpful for me?
<str> Hi everyone!
<str> Any gui tools to shee a network/download chart?
<xbrain> hello
<xbrain> hi everyone!
<jrib> new0: i've already told you to just add the user to the "sudo" group and log in again with that user; did that not work for you?
<peterpac11> Hey, I am running a 32 bit version of ubuntu 14.04 on a 64bit hardware. Can I use virtualbox to run a 64bit OS on top of the 32 bit ubuntu which is on top of the 64 bit hardware?
<minimec> str: You have basic 'Network History' in gnome-system-monitor
<cfhowlett> peterpac11 no\
<peterpac11> cfhowlett: Why?
<cfhowlett> peterpac11 in non-tech terms "it won't work"
<new0> jrib, well :) funny. that's what i just did and right now i got the Pop-up with the title of "Panel" with the message Welcome to the first start of the panel.. Choose below which setup you want for the first startup... (Use default config, One empty panel) how do i continue?
<cfhowlett> peterpac11 ask in #vbox for details
<peterpac11> cfhowlett: Alright, I'll go there. Thanks
<MonkeyDust> new0  in a terminal, type    man visudo    read that
<new0> jrib, what is the different and why did i got this messaeg?
<new0> MonkeyDust, tnx
<jrib> new0: choose whatever you want; that's not related to sudo
<jrib> new0: you don't need visudo.
<str> minimec, thank you a lot!
<b0ng> hi
<b0ng> i'm bored
<funnieguy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> b0ng wrong channel.  pla
<touil76> Well minimec,
<touil76> i found out that the logout process takes 3 minutes even with a new user.
<hdtune2k> Hi?
<touil76> It works for a while, but after some logout, it takes up to 3 minutes.
<hdtune2k> Err...
<cfhowlett> hdtune2k ask your ubuntu question?
<minimec> touil76: So there might be an application you use that is still running on logout. You might be able to trace that.
<championofcyrodi> Is anyone familiar with using the LTSP Thick clients on 14.04?  I'm having a few small issues:
<championofcyrodi> 1.) Can't Lock PC/Screen.
<championofcyrodi> 2.) No Clock or Logout button in the panel.  Can't right-click and add either.
<touil76> How to trace it ?
<hdtune2k> Ennn,I wanted to know how can I use IRC in terminal....
<beatnick> since i've upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, libre office often crashes when i add/delete rows or when i sort columns. I see this has already been reported 3 years ago and never fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/876893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 876893 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "Libreoffice Calc crashes when sorting spreadsheet tabs soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in classId()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> championofcyrodi "thin" clients if I'm not mistaken ...
<championofcyrodi> no these are thick
<championofcyrodi> or 'fat'
<Pici> hdtune2k: irssi and weechat are both popular CLI IRC clients.
<championofcyrodi> the entire image runs on the client
<championofcyrodi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/FatClients
<rypervenche> hdtune2k: I use weechat myself.
<cfhowlett> beatnick address the launchpad team - nothing we can do from this channel to fix a bug
<hdtune2k> I m installing irssi
<championofcyrodi> I was using a hybrid approach with 12.04, but the base image was thin client and i did not have missing sys tray, and i could lock the screen
<championofcyrodi> i think i'm in the wrong channel.  thanks!
<touil76> Minimec, how do you trace the process that takes long after logout ?
<new0> jrib, you are the best. tnx :)
<trevorjay> touil76: perhaps something like "ps -u (username)"
<hdtune2k> How to add a channel in weechat?Now i am using xchat
<touil76> When do I type that ?
<new0> jrib, and yes. about i don't need sudo visudo. because i just could see that report message, right? i didn't know this info
<ejs_> What kind of anti virus do I need for Ubuntu, do I need one at all?
<bigred15> ejs_: none really.
<trevorjay> touil76: ok, time a logout to happen in the gui
<minimec> touil76: That is a good question. ;) I would maybe take a look in /var/log/sys.log or /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<ejs_> What bout a firewall?
<trevorjay> touil76: eg sleep 10 && gnome-session-quit --logout, but dont yet press enter
<bigred15> firewall is a good idea.
<Pici> !firewall | ejs_
<ubottu> ejs_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<eike_52n> hi
<eike_52n> what software is installed when selection "vm host" during 14.04 server installation?
<trevorjay> touil76: before running that, go to a vty, login, and get your tools ready, ie pstree -A will really help in this situation imo
<trevorj> touil76: do you see where I'm going with this?
<minimec> touil76: Would do it the 'empirical way'. Does simple login/logout work? If not, do I have some auto startup programs? Do I load some additional applets? And so on...
<zilvinas> afternoon guys. I have an issue with Xubuntu 14.04LTS, default install, where sound notification keeps popping up and volume automatically is adjusted back to 84%. Any ideas?
<touil76> Don't know what to look at in this list of process ?
<zilvinas> seems to be a flat volume issue :-)
<hdtune2k1> Hi
<hdtune2k1> Hi
<hdtune2k1> weechat works....
<Gouou> guys im trying to install ubuntu 14.04 and im stuck @ grub loader..i get fatal error
<Gouou> i can install Lilo boot loader, but grub doesnt want to work
<Gouou> ah :( any help? im stuck here :(
<eike_52n> what software is installed when selecting "vm host" during 14.04 server installation?
<darian> ,finde ich
<Pici> eike_52n: here is the output of tasksel --task-packages virt-host: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7379509/  looks like QEMU is the main thing that gets installed.
<darian> spammmmmmmmm
<darian> m
<darian> m
<darian> m
<darian> m
<darian> m
<unopaste> darian you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !de|darian
<ubottu> darian: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cfsxfvd> hi
<darian> fuuuuuuuuucccccc
<cfsxfvd> wat is den los mit dir?
<darian> vom salat schrumpft der bizeps
<cfhowlett> !de|cfsxfvd
<ubottu> cfsxfvd: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cfsxfvd> bestes Leben bei dir mann doppelpunkt dee
<cfhowlett> darian ask your ubuntu question.  playing/trolling/spamming go to a different channel
<cfsxfvd> huhu
<cfsxfvd> im new
<cfsxfvd>  rifhnehrah
<cfsxfvd> thata
<cfsxfvd> atrja
<cfsxfvd> rztj
<cfsxfvd> azk
<cfsxfvd> st
<unopaste> cfsxfvd you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Leires> Welp
<Leires> Sucks that this channel has spammers and retards
<cfhowlett> cfsxfvd your silly antics don't belong here.
<erobinson> Howdy partners!
<stnkt> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheu
<stnkt> akdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<I> hi
<am0nrahx|work> stnkt, go be a faggot somewhere else
<stnkt> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheu
<stnkt> akdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<Guest55074> hi
<stnkt> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheu
<stnkt> akdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<Guest55074> i have no friends can u help me?
<am0nrahx|work> No.
<Guest55074> ok
<Guest55074> dublle point dee
<lkjhg> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu d asdfjhawkejfalkj
<lkjhg> dsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhe
<tcu99> i am sorry but this channel is for ubuntu, not for spamming
<cfhowlett> Guest55074 ask your ubuntu questions.
<am0nrahx|work> No mods?
<Guest55074> i have no fun cause i have no friends ... PLS HELP!!!!
<devhost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7379547/ I need help with this.
<devhost> I believe the problem is NIS contains a user jenkins.
<lkjhg> ok
<lkjhg> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu d asdfjhawkejfalkj
<lkjhg> dsfheuakdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<tcu99> join #iwantfriends
<Guest55074> thaks
<Guest55074> u are my god
<jellow> !ops | lkjhg
<ubottu> lkjhg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cfhowlett> Guest55074 you're not making any friends here.  suggest you turn off the computer and work on your social skills
<stnkt> ok
<stnkt> fdlkgjalkfgjakljasdfjadf asjdklföjaskdjfaskldöjfaasdklf klj  klsdjflkasjdfaksjdfkatuskfjkfsjdf ksaduijgfairajrthfthafkgha akfsdjgtiarlöigjadskfharejöfk askdthjöirutjirhtiurasdfkh askjhtowriethakjsdhftalirut asdjthiurauwietzst wkeutlausrslthausfdharguiftha arukthuirturtashdfjkdfhskfh aksjdhtreiurtafdshcakjcfdakljhtrie kauehruhfdaerhafaeufh alekhraudfhkefakheulfkahdlk ajksfhraeufhkdsjfhaskdjfhlueihdkjf aksjdfhau aksjdfhakj akjshdaeu d asdfjhawkejfalkjdsfheu
<stnkt> akdjsfhjaeh ajdh fjah djfhaeh jfashrleu ahesjhukf djfakeruuhfjfhehfdfkaeurhek
<yeats> !ops | stnkt Guest55074
<ubottu> stnkt Guest55074: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Guest55074> sry for spam
<cfhowlett> Guest55074 so stop.  now.
<Guest55074> i like this channel
<yeats> Guest55074: /join #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions
<Guest55074> its like.... tuŕtles
<devhost>  /etc/passwd does not contain a user.
<cfhowlett> !ot|Guest55074
<ubottu> Guest55074: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<devhost> I can not deluser jenkins, or useradd jenkins
<yeats> devhost: you might try locating the postinst script that jenkins uses and see how it's determining that the jenkins user exists
<devhost> yeats: ill give that a shot
<devhost> does anyone know how to list users on nisserver?
<yeats> devhost: try /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<devhost> I wanted to check to see if jenkins exists.
<Guest94600> klj
<Guest94600> k
<Guest94600> k
<Guest94600> kk
<devhost> yeats: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7379596/
<devhost> postinst you said?
<Noiro> can someone tell me why the extras.ubuntu.com i386 packages never get found/downloaded when I try to update?
<cfhowlett> Noiro did you enable them in software sources?
<yeats> devhost: that package appears to be from a non-standard repo, yes?
<h_hauck_> hi
<h_hauck_> i like turtles
<yeats> devhost: yes, postinst
<devhost> yeats: yes I believe via their install instructions
<devhost> let me fetch that link
<devhost> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> h_hauck_ wrong channel.  please take the silly somewhere else.
<darian> ahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarkt
<darian> jkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkk
<h_hauck_> ok
<darian> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkahsdklfhas di jarktjkjsdglkfjfgkjlgkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<h_hauck_> chill
<yeats> devhost: I only bring it up because it's technically ouside the scope of this channel's support
<h_hauck_> how i open my documents???
<Noiro> cfhowlett, I assume they are alreayd enabled. I was just trying to do a simple sudo apt-get update
<Noiro> This is a fresh install
<devhost> yeats: could you point me to a place where it's more appropriate?
<h_hauck_> how i open my documents???
<yeats> devhost: search for a jenkins support forum/email list/IRC?
<devhost> I'll give that a shot
<holstein> h_hauck_: i just open them my clicking on them.. on the "Documents" icon in the file manager.. is that not working for you?
<Noiro> if it weren't enabled, why throw an error saying it can't connect. I assume after a fresh-install, a dist-upgrade should be a lot bigger than a few KB
<h_hauck_> ..
<h_hauck_> jes
<h_hauck_> i can open xchat but not my documents
<h_hauck_> my brain is dark
<h_hauck_> like a cookie
<yes1> Hi all. Since yesterday, I'm unable to connect to my router. Using network_manager, I can see the router and try to connect, but it keeps asking authentication (password) - the password I use is correct. I've tried the same with a different machine, and it's working fine. I've been at it for a few hours now, to no avail. Any suggestions are welcome.
<h_hauck_> ok
<tcu99> Are you talking about WiFi?
<yes1> tcu99: yes
<h_hauck_> hi
<yes1> tcu99: connecting using ethernet cable is working well.
<whoever> yes1: can you pring your router and if so can you login to it
<h_hauck_> im back at least
<holstein> h_hauck_: please us the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. what happens when trying to open "documents"?
<whoever> yes1: look at the auth type you set when you log into it
<h_hauck_> bzz computer is dark
<yes1> whoever: I'm unable to ping the router since I'm unable to connect to it. But using an ethernet cable, I'm able to ping and login to it.
<h_hauck_> like a cookie :(
<yes1> yes1: both network
<whoever> yes1: do you know the ip of your router
<yes1> yes1: both network_manager and the router are using the same auth scheme.
<tcu99> Router???
<legrandin> hey guys im trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 and something weird is happening. It only gives me the option to install INSIDE and not ALONGSIDE Windows 7, and it sends me back to windows 7 after i select this option. Any idea what to do?
<cfhowlett> h_hauck_ go the #ubuntu-offtopic
<whoever> yes1: can you pring your router from the other computer
<yes1> whoever: Basically, I can see my router using wifi, but cannot connect.
<h_hauck_> and also i like turtles
<Pici> h_hauck_: If you haev a support question, ask it on one line and then wait for a response. Do not flood this channel with nonsense.
<cfhowlett> legrandin do NOT use the "inside windows" option.  that's wubi - well-intentioned but fatally flawed testing method
<holstein> legrandin: you can always manually partition..
<tcu99> h_hauck: Nobody is interested in your turtles
<whoever> yes1: did you unknowingly blacklist that box
<legrandin> yeah i know howlett, so i have to manually partition?
<holstein> legrandin: nevermind.. that is likely the situation.. please read..
<yes1> whoever: I doubt it.
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<h_hauck_> i said i cannot open my docum,ments
<h_hauck_> bzz computer is dark
<holstein> legrandin: you dont want wubi, if you want dual boot
<h_hauck_> like a cookie :(
<legrandin> thanks
<h_hauck_> and also i like turtles
<Pici> h_hauck_: What happens when you try, do you get an error?
<holstein> h_hauck_: what specifically happens when trying to open "documents" ?
<cfhowlett> legrandin manual paritioning would do the trick
<h_hauck_> bzz computer is dark
<h_hauck_> like a cookie :(
<whoever> yes1:  i had a simler connection issue, and it turned out i was useing aes on the box and tpk on the router
<cfhowlett> h_hauck_ send a screenshot
<whoever> that is why i am assuming that you just have a setting issue
<yes1> whoever: I'll doublecheck now, just in case.
<whoever> yes1: you could alway save your config of the router, then reset it and try to connect
<yes1> whoever: It's sad, but I think that's the way to go.
<yes1> whoever: I might have to do that. But I'll try a few things first
<whoever> yes1: is your subnet correct
<yes1> whoever: yes
<Noiro> why are default sources on a fresh install returning a 404 error?
<whoever> ok, then save config and reset
<holstein> Noiro: networking issues?
<yes1> whoever: see you later ;)
<cfhowlett> Noiro could be the mirrors are being upgraded - happens sometimes
<Noiro> holstein, I can surf internet fine with that comp
<whoever> yes1: ya i know that having to reset is the last resort
<holstein> Noiro: so, thats accounting your your side of the connection, to the sites you test
<Noiro> extras.ubuntu.com sources and binary-i386/packages both return 404's
<Noiro> seems like those are kinda a big deal
<holstein> Noiro: you can run 'sudo apt-get update' and paste the errors.. or the entire output if you like a volunteer to look... you could also have installed an EOL version
<holstein> Noiro: can you reach http://extras.ubuntu.com/ ?
<holstein> Noiro: http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/extras.ubuntu.com.html for example
<Noiro> holstein: pastebin.com/ZDw4VkUQ
<cfhowlett> Noiro that url looks good from here in Beijing ...
<whoever> Noiro: are they enabled in sources list
<Noiro> i get a ping response from it on that computer
<ActionParsnip> Noiro: that is the pre-release, right?
<holstein> Noiro: you are on 14.10?
<Noiro> ActionParsnip, no, full Xubuntu 14.04
<holstein> Noiro: that is not released yet.. install 14.04
<ActionParsnip> Noiro: utopic = Ubuntu 14.10
<holstein> Noiro: i think you have accidentally downloaded a daily iso and gotten 14.10 by error
<Noiro> o.O Why does it say 14.10? I'm on 14.04...or so I thought
<ActionParsnip> Noiro: http://www.geek.com/apps/the-next-ubuntu-14-10-will-likely-be-named-utopic-unicorn-1592158/
<c0nd0rr> i'm having a problem which i believe it related to nvidia-prime, randomly my screen will freeze, switching to console and then back to x will unfreeze it, and when i check the xorg log i see "NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"" and then some failed messages
<c0nd0rr> it works fine until it randomly tries to perform this mode set
<holstein> Noiro: you are accessing 14.10 repos. thats why you are having issues.. if you literally just installed, go to http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ and make certain you get the iso for 14.04 in 32 or 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Noiro: lsb_release -a      will tell you ;)
<cfhowlett> Noiro you downloaded the "daily" ... get the download from www.xubuntu.com
<Noiro> yup, I somehow got 14.10...welp, that's why there's no updates, I've got the newest of the new >.<
<Noiro> whooo, dev builds
<ActionParsnip> Noiro: very new, so new its not released til october. its not lts either
<Noiro> lol
<canaima> hola
<Aaruni> if VLC doesn't save preferences, is it Ubuntu fault, or VLC fault ? same problem not encountered under Precise
<holstein> Aaruni: what preferences? how are you setting them? how are you testing the issue?
<ActionParsnip> Aaruni: tried renaming your vlc configuration folder then rerunning to get vanilla settings?
<Aaruni> ok, no
<Aaruni> its my fault
<Aaruni> sorry
<Aaruni> BTW, holstein, did you manage to solve that other, soundconvertor problem?
<holstein> Aaruni: i think you are thinking of someone else.. i have no sound converter issues
<Aaruni> holstein, no, you were helping me with soundconverter issues. it not accepting video files under 14.04LTS
<Aaruni> holstein, remember this bug report ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soundconverter/+bug/1312820
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312820 in soundconverter (Ubuntu) "soundconverter no longer takes video input" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> Aaruni: oh.. i vaguely remember that.. you'll have to remind me where we are
<holstein> and, why we are doing video conversion with a sound converter ;)
<Aaruni> holstein, you got me to convert video from one format to another using avconv
<holstein> Aaruni: i remember trying to isolate if the issue was in the backend, or in sound converter..
<holstein> Aaruni: were you able to? with avconv? did you contact the developers of sound converter?
<Aaruni> holstein, avconv worked just fine, converting video from one format to another
<Aaruni> didn't contact developers yet, issue not very important
<holstein> Aaruni: somewhere upstream will be the "best" way to get this addressed..
<holstein> i'll attach myself to the bug.. since i confirmed it as well
<Aaruni> thanks, holstein :)
<ashish_> laptop over heating with ubuntu14.04 because of open source display driver form amd radean hd4000 card
<Aaruni> holstein, I just confirmed that issue is with soundconvert, and not with gstreamer
<holstein> ashish_: you can try the propriatary ones.. have you? the open source drivers are doing what they can.. if the devices dont support linux well, it can be challenging
<Kamaris> Does anyone know of a guide to disable the unity effects. i mainly vnc into my headless sytem and the animations and effects in unity lag significantly
<Kamaris> hopefully without the need for gnome-flashback
<aguitel> Kamaris, install ccsm
<ashish_> holstein, propriatary drivers was supported till 12.04 which i was using till now. now it doesnt support latest kernel and xorg as i found in google.
<holstein> ashish_: there will be a proprietary driver in the repos.. is that the one that doesnt support your device?
<cfhowlett> Kamaris easiest: use a different desktop manager: kde, xfce4 come to mind
<ashish_> holstein, as amd stopped upgrading driver for 4000series.
<ashish_> holstein, no propriatary showing in repo
<holstein> ashish_: ok.. you can ask them to provide, but, they may be letting support for the unit go..
<holstein> ashish_: you can try the vesa driver..
<ashish_> holstein, can u tell how to install vesa?
<holstein> ashish_: you dont.. its already installed
<aguitel> Kamaris, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<holstein> ashish_: you can use http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 and put it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf "as-is", not bothering with the resolution
<ashish_> holstein, pls tell what i need to do. the keyborad is too hot to touch after installing 14.04
<cfhowlett> ashish_ the KEYBOARD is hot to the touch?  I call shenanigans.
<holstein> ashish_: i suggest you just test with the resolution as is, and see if the overheating issue is addressed.. i would make sure all the fans are working, and the unit is clean of any hair or dust
<aguitel> Kamaris, http://www.howtogeek.com/101006/how-to-tweak-unity-on-ubuntu-with-the-compizconfig-settings-manager/
<ashish_> cfhowlett, yess its getting very hot
<ashish_> holstein, all fand all clean and working. that i have alreasdy checked
<holstein> ashish_: you can look in the bios, etc.. if the unit is running hot on the bios screen, then there is not much you can do about it
<Valentine_Lou> hi
<ashish_> holstein, sorry for asking. i am not aware of it. can u please tell what i need to check in bios?
<ashish_> holstein, also is this prob can be resolved with another DE like lxde?
<holstein> ashish_: your bios is just that.. differnt from ever other model
<holstein> ashish_: you check literally anything that you might find relevant.. and, let it sit there on the bios screen and see if it gets hot.. if its hot on the bios screen, then you can have bad/broken hardware issues
<MadLamb> my sound icon is missing, how can i restore that?
<MadLamb> incidcator-sound already installed
<holstein> ashish_: you should try lxde.. but, your hardware is what it is.. i find not require 3d can help.. but, you just dont know what the root cause of the issue is
<ashish_> holstein, means i need to reboot the system and keep the system in bios setting?
<holstein> ashish_: there is not "need" here, friend.. its all about troubleshooting.. you were never promised linux support, so you just have to test and figure out what is going on
<am0nrahx|work> Anyone on 14 yet?
<am0nrahx|work> Is it awesome?
<ashish_> holstein, in ubuntu12.04 also i had same prob but after installing propar. driver its file
<holstein> ashish_: yes.. 14.04 has been out for a while
<holstein> ashish_: ok.. so that tells us something.. 12.04 is still supported.. consider using it
<holstein> am0nrahx|work: 14.04 has been out for a while ^
<am0nrahx|work> holstein, i just now found that out. I've been far too busy lol
<cfhowlett> am0nrahx|work if you have a specific technical support question - ask.
<ashish_> okkk. i will try to find out the reason and if didnt get any solution i have to go back to 12.04
<ashish_> holstein, thanks for support
<ashish_> holstein, i have one more issue. i installed gnome desktop in ubuntu14.04. i m using unity but when i swith user it goes to gnome desktop always. if i remove gnome, it fails to login with other user accounts
<raj> what does ubuntu use now instead of synaptic?
<raj> for package installation
<cfhowlett> raj apt
<cfhowlett> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<raj> cfhowlett, apt has it's own GUI?
<cfhowlett> raj no apt itself is a command line tool
<ashish_> raj, nops
<raj> the way synaptic did
 * Noiro sighs and goes to install 14.04 forreal dis time XD
<ashish_> raj, u have to use command line
<raj> so what is the GUI application installation app
<raj> oh, there's no GUI option?
<cfhowlett> raj ubuntu software center
<raj> ah
<raj> thank you
<ashish_> raj, better use synaptic, ubuntu software center or command line for apt, dgebi if u have deb package
<cfhowlett> ashish_ dpkg for .deb please
<ashish_> cfhowlett, dpkg from command line but we can use gdebi as gui
<ashish_> cfhowlett, please correct if i m wrong
<cfhowlett> ashish_ as I understand it, .deb can be processed through ubuntu software center - though I've never done so myself.  command line works for me.
<ashish_> cfhowlett, i use command line dpkg. another great app is gdebi for installing deb package which can also download dependencies
<ashish_> holstein, i have one more issue. i installed gnome desktop in ubuntu14.04. i m using unity but when i swith user it goes to gnome desktop always. if i remove gnome, it fails to login with other user accounts
<ashish_> holstein, can u pls help in this. i have not found any solution of it till now
<Hejkki> hi. how do i report a bug of ubuntu installation?
<Hejkki> a bug of the installation process, i mean
<cfhowlett> !bug|Hejkki
<ubottu> Hejkki: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jodok> hi, any idea how i can make sure my ppa is also built for 14.04?
<Istalantar> how can i set that my files window shows list view instead of grid view when i open it?
<Hejkki> but what is the package name of the installation software?
<cfhowlett> jodok check the ppa maintainers
<Yogesh> Hello there! I created a bootable USB with ubuntu 14.04 , on boot I am getting error kernel panic-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<jodok> cfhowlett: i maintain this ppa :)
<shreezbot> I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu homeserver to 14.04 and it will not allow me to do the upgrade.  When I issue the do-release-upgrade command, it tries to install 13.10
<jodok> cfhowlett: i see “This PPA currently publishes packages for Saucy, Precise, and Lucid.” - but i didn’t find where to add 14.04
<cfhowlett> !packaging|jodok best resource I can think of.
<ubottu> jodok best resource I can think of.: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<shreezbot> What is the best way for me to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.10 server to 14.04???
<Hejkki> if i go to "ubuntu-bug" and choose "other", it will nto allow me to continue
<Hejkki> i need a package name for the installation system
<Istalantar> problem solved, just found where to set list view
<OerHeks> shreezbot, 12.10 > 13.04 ( EOL) > 13.10 > 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|shreezbot OR download the 14.04 and clean install.
<ubottu> shreezbot OR download the 14.04 and clean install.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> !server| shreezbot
<ubottu> shreezbot: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Hejkki> j #ubuntu-fi
<Hejkki> oh
<shreezbot> cfhowlett, If I do the clean install, will it preserve all of my applications and settings and stuff?  I do have a backup, but it would be nice to not have to reconfigure everything...  :)
<cfhowlett> shreezbot you settings and data are safe if you've set up a partition for /home.
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<shreezbot> cfhowlett, I don't have /home on a separate partition, so it sound like I might be screwed unless I do that..
<MadLamb> thre is many missing options in my system settings, how can i reinstall them?
<cfhowlett> shreezbot it's pretty painless to set up and you only need do so once.
<junixbr> in 14.04 "env DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL=3" doesn't work?
<shreezbot> cfhowlett, so if I do set up a separate /home partition, will things that I've put into /etc be preserved as well?
<cfhowlett> shreezbot settings?  yes.  data?  yes.  non-default programs/apps?  no.
<shreezbot> cfhowlett, Amazing!  Thanks for the help!  :)
<cfhowlett> shreezbot however, quite easy to mnage:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qk1l0c7x2v1ns8/Backup%20and%20restore%20Ubuntu.pdf
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: if you want to boot to multi-user no GUI, add the boot order "text"
<junixbr> ActionParsnip, yes, I'd like to start on multiuser text mode
<junixbr> ActionParsnip, how can I add boot order ?
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: boot option, not order
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: hold SHIFT at boot, press E to (e)dit the line and add the option
<junixbr> in rc-sysinit.conf?
<junixbr> in grub?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I have recently reinstalled my computer with Ubuntu 14.04 after moving of Mint 14 and now when I play some of my music through Rhythmbox there is a loud crackle to it. It's only a select few and it has nothing to do with the audio files as they were working fine in Mint. They are also hight quality?
<Slart_> Bluewolf: have you tried messing with the different volume options, alsa and pulseaudio?
<cfhowlett> Bluewolf installed restricted-extras (codecs?)
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: in Grub, when grub loads
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: why do you want to boot to this mode?
<junixbr> ActionParsnip, because I need to run some tests in framebuffer mode
<junixbr> sdl programming
<Bluewolf> cfhowlett, I have installed Restricted Extras. Other audio files are working fine.
<ActionParsnip> junixbr: I see, cool stuff
<junixbr> =)
<Slart_> junixbr: why not boot normally and then ctrl+alt+f1 and   sudo service lightdm stop
<junixbr> Slart_, did you try it in 14.04?
<junixbr> it doesn't work
<junixbr> at least for me
<Slart_> junixbr: what part doesn't work for you?
<junixbr> I have no prompt after disable lightdm
<Bluewolf> Slart_: No I haven't, not sure what alsa and pulseaudio are. It seems that the problem has something to do with Rhythmbox as other media playes dont have a problem.
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/Zcqb48w8
<Slart_> junixbr: hmm.. ok let me try.. but it will kill my session here.. I'll be back
<Slart_> Bluewolf: I'll be back
<SupaYoshi_> how do i setup the wifi in ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi_: depends on the wifi chip
<d7dozer> Help! I just recieved a desktop computer from a friend that passed away and want to uninstall this ubuntu program, I see that it needs passwords and I do not have those, My friend just passed away a week ago! How can I remove it so I can change it to Windows 8.1?
<SupaYoshi_> i tried editing the networking file
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi_: you can install wicd and use wicd-curses on server
<kagz> #ubuntu-ke
<SupaYoshi_> what do you mean ActionParsnip
<SupaYoshi_> cool
<ActionParsnip> SupaYoshi_: I assume:   sudo iwlist scan     shows networks?
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: iwlist device scan should show networks
<Slart> ok, back
<veryhappy> like wlan0
<SupaYoshi_> yes
<d7dozer> I do need help
<veryhappy> d7dozer: what you got?
<hdtune2k> err
<d7dozer> This once computer has ubuntu on it and cannot figure out how to remove it
<Slart> junixbr: ok, that worked.. although I had to stop gdm instead of lightdm.. and I had to press ALT+F1 one extra time after stopping gdm
<junixbr> Slart, ahmmm
<d7dozer> I have never even heard of Ubuntu until now
<veryhappy> d7dozer: are you perhaps German?
<d7dozer> No, American
<junixbr> 14.04 with gdm?
<Slart> Bluewolf: try running    alsamixer   in a terminal and try changing settings around while playing something that makes bad audio
<junixbr> here is lightdm
<veryhappy> d7dozer: just thought this "once" was a typo... ok, well
<cfhowlett> d7dozer install windows.  done.
<Slart> junixbr: 14.04 with gnome shell.. but regular ubuntu install.. then switched to gnome
<d7dozer> Its not letting me
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: it's not always that easy.
<cfhowlett> d7dozer "It's"???
<Slart> junixbr: I probably installed gdm when I switched to gnome shell
<junixbr> Slart, ow ok.. but with lightdm is not working for me, but it's ok, I can use textmode now =)
<junixbr> thank you ActionParsnip, Slart
<Slart> junixbr: ah.. anything that works is good =)
<d7dozer> Normally it does that with other programs but this Ubuntu does not even give me the option
<veryhappy> d7dozer: we need error message or any other explanations why you can't install windows.
<junixbr> I appreciate your help
<veryhappy> d7dozer: you can't just insert your dvd and install?
<cfhowlett> d7dozer again "it"???? windows will happily overwrite and wipe out ubuntu during installation.
<hdtune2k> Launching xterm and it displays DISPLAY NOT SET
<d7dozer> It tells me if I want to do anything, I need to use a password, and my buddy just passed away and took his passwords to his grave
<hdtune2k> What is the cause
<veryhappy> oh ****
<hdtune2k> It runs it in a lite Debian
<veryhappy> d7dozer: losing the bios battery on the motherboard should make the pc forget the password
<cfhowlett> d7dozer IT IT IT????????
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: if you want to start talking about it go ubuntu-offtopic
<d7dozer> ok, so how do I lose the bios battery
<cfhowlett> d7dozer ask in #windows.
<d7dozer> Oh, that is the little battery on the inside of the computer on the motherboard, right?
<veryhappy> yea
<veryhappy> take a screwdriver and take it out carefully not to empty it with your fingers while grabbing them
<OerHeks> d7dozer, if that pc has got an EFI bios, maybe it is not removable. check in ##hardware
<d7dozer> The computer is a HP
<cfhowlett> d7dozer www.hp.com   has manuals specific to your device.
<d7dozer> thank you
<veryhappy> yw
<d7dozer> I  will try again
<veryhappy> good.
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: why you're always that harsh? it comes across like you're a rude person and i just want your best.
<a7i3n> Just a note of thanks to the Ubuntu community and Canonical for Ubuntu 14.04. Really enjoying this release!
<cfhowlett> veryhappy repeated asking the same question with no response is a trigger.  sorry about that.
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: you know buddy, i just wanna understand the reason ;)
<MadLamb> my sound icon is missing, i already tried to remove/install indicator-sound, but its still missing. can any1 help me?
<veryhappy> MadLamb: which environment are you using?
<veryhappy> MadLamb: kde, gnome, xfce, lxde...
<MadLamb> veryhappy, unity
<ActionParsnip> MadLamb: how will reinstalling an indicator do anything?
<ActionParsnip> MadLamb: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, dont know, found someone with a similar problem in askubuntu and some1 said to do that, i did, but the icon is still missing
<ActionParsnip> MadLamb: the indicator reads the config of sound and displays it. So is not a sound fix
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b493ad3b969a6c7d81511e55ec2d6f2d2f5e3a1f
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, somehow i got my ubuntu-desktop package removed, and then i installed it, i had almost no icon in system settings
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, they're back, but the indicator is still missing
<endaras> Ive been stuck with this problem for a couple days now, does anyone know why a bash script will run from terminal but not as a keyboard shortcut?
<endaras> the scripts are executable
<vector_> how get terminal opacity on ubuntu 14.04
<ljunggren> vector_: did  you try lookin in settings ?
<ljunggren> vector_: profile-settings
<Slart> vector_: isn't it in the profile settings? as it has been for the last couple of releases...
<endaras> vector go to terminal menu
<endaras> edit -> profiles
<vector_> that's what thought
<vector_> that's what I thought
<endaras> background -> transparent background
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, actually my sound is working, the problem is only the missing indicator
<kostkon> MadLamb, are you on 14.04?
<MadLamb> kostkon, yes
<endaras> Anyone know why a bash script runs from terminal but same command as a keyboard shortcut doesn't work?
<kostkon> MadLamb, then there's now an option to hide the indicator in the sound settings.
<Slart> endaras: how do you run it from a keyboard shortcut? do you run bash/gnome-terminal or something as well or just the script?
<Slart> endaras: perhaps it's being run in dash instead of bash which has a more limited syntax
<endaras> atm it's just the absolute path to the script
<endaras> i tried using bash <path>
<MadLamb> kostkon, thanks, that worked
<kostkon> MadLamb, ;)
<Slart> endaras: there are parameters to start run bash with a certain script.. something like -X iirc.. check man bash for the specifics
<endaras> Slart i can't seem to find that
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<endaras> Slart the thing is the command im using for the keyboard shortcut works perfectly in terminal as does bash <path> in terminal, neither works for the keyboard shortcut
<Slart> endaras: what command are you trying to run?
<endaras> hold on i'll paste it
<ActionParsnip> MadLamb: try:  pulseaudio -k
<Slart> !pastebin | endaras
<ubottu> endaras: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, kostkon already gave me the answer, there is a icon to disable the indicator in sound settings ubuntu 14.04.
<MadLamb> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot. :)
<MadLamb> there is a checkbox*
<endaras> Slart : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7380297/
<winny> hello, there is a package maintained by MOTU that is seven years out of date, how do I ask somebody on the MOTU to update it?
<winny> package in question is evilwm
<Slart> endaras: what happens if you put something like     date >> /home/<yourusername>/test.log    at the top and try to press the button.. do you get the file in your home-folder?
<SchrodingersScat> endaras: and does the 'echo blaaa > /tmp/test' work?
<endaras> Yes, i tried that it works in terminal, not as the shortcut
<Nalleman> hi
<Slart> endaras: so it seems the shortcut thing doesn't work at all.. how are you doing the keyboard shortcut thing?
<endaras> keyboard -> shortcuts -> custom shortcuts
<OerHeks> winny, current 1.1.0 is up2date http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/evilwm what makes you think it is out of date?
<SchrodingersScat> endaras: and what do you have there? the bash /home/tim/Bash/foo.sh?
<endaras> Atm i have /home/tim/Desktop/Bash/incBrightness.sh
<endaras> i have tried bash <path> as well
<winny> oh right, i'm on 12.04 LTS maybe I should enable backports?
<legrandin> hey guys, i'm setting up an apache server and there doesn't seem to be a httpd.conf file. is this normal?
<winny> sorry about the confusion
<OerHeks> winny, you might want to consider upgrade to 14.04 LTS?
<winny> waiting for the point release
<OerHeks> oh, that would be june, i guess
<winny> ok thanks :-)
<winny> thank whoever updates that package for me
<winny> i use it like every day
<mgolisch> legrandin: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<mgolisch> legrandin: this explains the configuration in ubuntu/debian based systems
<legrandin> thank you!
<adrianoc> hi guys ..
<adrianoc> how i can use empathy through a proxy ?
<adrianoc> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagens/screenshot_from_2014-05-02_15_41_37-png
<adrianoc> i have this erro.
<endaras> adrianoc did you go to system settings -> network -> network proxy ?
<jayaura> Folks, now much does your laptop's display suck in at full brightness as reported by powertop ? Mine is about 12 W (15.6 inch screen), I found someone on the internet mentioning just 2W. Whats yours ?
<adrianoc> endaras, yes
<adrianoc> i checked with # env | grep proxy
<adrianoc> otherwise, i would not be connected here.
<TacoTacos> I accidently removed my entire xorg dir and bonked everything how do I fix this?
<Captain_h00k> blissi: do not call the ops if it's not necessary
<blissi> It is necessary
<endaras> adrianoc maybe open your gmail account settings
<jayaura> adrianoc: some applications dont consider $http_proxy, instead, they respect, $HTTP_PROXY. try the https variants too, like "$env_var=value empathy"
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ikonia> blissi: what's up ?
<endaras> set proxy info in their then -> advanced tab , set connection security to "use old style SSL" and change connect port to 443 and connect server talk.google.com ?
<endaras> in there*
<stiffler> hi
<endaras> your google account settings*
<sabbut> I tried to update my Ubuntu to the latest version, but the update crashed on me. After rebooting I get a window saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure them yourself", and after clicking that I get a list of options and Cancel and OK buttons. But I can't see any of the...
<sabbut> ...options, and after clicking OK I get no result.
<yogesh> i am trying to insall ubuntu 14.04, should i have different partition for swap area and installtion?
<holstein> yogesh: you must
<holstein> yogesh: swap has to be its own partition, though, you are not required to have swap
<holstein> yogesh: you should just use the defaults
<travis__> i didnt make a swap area and things are working fine for me
<yogesh> holstein: and on which partition i should install boot loader? i is showing me all option including complete disk of 500GB. windows 7 is already installed
<holstein> yogesh: i install grub to my main hard drive
<holstein> yogesh: grub will offer to boot win7.. but not the other way around
<Slart> yogesh: you can use a regular swap file on your normal partition if you want.. you can set that up after the install if you don't need it during the actual install
<Slart> !swap | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<yogesh> holstein: it doesnt start installtion if i do not create swap area, gives warnig and if i install grub on the same partition on which i wnt ubuntu ?
<holstein> yogesh: warning is just that
<holstein> yogesh: if you dont want swap, and want to add post install, you can..
<yogesh> ubottu: thanks, i know about that
<ubottu> yogesh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blissi> Help! Someone tricked me into uploading a script to my ubuntu web server.. I have no idea what it does??? http://pastebin.com/R7Xxa4jT
<holstein> yogesh: you read the link the bot gave to learn about adding swap post install
<holstein> blissi: reinstallation may be your only "safe" outlet.. assuming the bio is not infected
<holstein> bios*
<yogesh> holstein: yes i want to have swap i have only 2GB RAM
<Slart> blissi: I'm no php expert but that script only seems to write out some text.. but once you run unsafe stuff there's not telling what has changed.. I would recommend a reinstall
<holstein> yogesh: if you want it, have it..
<baustin> I'm looking for a tool that will let me diagnose a perofrmance problem.  I put load on the machine, and I want to track CPU, memory and I/O usage to figure out which is bound.  Can anyone suggest such a tool?  Looking for these values over time, rather than instantaneous?  (and it needs to be something I can have someone else run and then send me the resuls-- I'm not allowed access to the machine itself.)
<blissi> !ops these trolls are telling me to reinstall because I uploaded this to my box - http://pastebin.com/R7Xxa4jT
<ubottu> blissi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> yogesh: you should let the installer do the defaults for dual boot.. installing "beside" windows
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blissi> !ops  as above
<ubottu> blissi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DGJones> blissi: Stop that
<yogesh> holstein: thanks, i know about what swaparea is , jus was not sure if it is on same partition or different thanks for clear
<zenpac> In 14.04, vi doesn't repaint
<zenpac> when you remove a char it doesnt seem to repaint
<holstein> blissi: im telling you, if you dont konw the code, and you cant be sure what has happened, if you want to be "safe" you may need to consider reinstallation..
<blissi> http://pastebin.com/R7Xxa4jT
<Slart> blissi: this isn't a channel emergency.. if you don't like the advice you don't have to follow it.. but let the ops or go talk to them in #ubuntu-ops if you feel the channel is treating you unfairly
<MonkeyDust> blissi  and stop posting that profanity link here
<holstein> blissi: if you have something uploaded to your server, that is malicious, you should act occordingly..
<whiskers75> blissi: http://pastebin.com/R7Xxa4jT is harmless.
<whiskers75> It's just some PHP to print "lulz fgts" on a webpage.
<holstein> blissi: the link you have linked contains no such "script"
<Slart> whiskers75: the problem is that we don't know which script he uploaded.. this might just be the residue of that original script
<holstein> ^ yup
<whiskers75> what script DID he upload?!
<Pici> He is muted, lets move on.
<Slart> whiskers75: we didn't really have a chance to ask.. but lets move on
<sabbut> I tried to update my Ubuntu to the latest version, but the update crashed on me. After rebooting I get a window saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure them yourself", and after clicking that I get a list of options and Cancel and OK buttons. But I can't see any of the...
<sabbut> ...options, and after clicking OK I get no result.
<holstein> sabbut: address the upgrade.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Slart> baustin: have you looked into snmp? together with cactus perhaps? cactus is a logging framework that shows all kinds of statistics.. might be worth a look
<holstein> sabbut: ^ get those to complete without error.. paste errors here
<zenpac> vim doesn't repaint when you remove a char or word.. Any ideas?
<Slart> zenpac: in a gui terminal or in a tty?
<Festour> " modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:556 kmod_search_moddep() could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.11.0-27.ga1c41f-desktop/modules.deb.bin' " anyone know how fix it?
<sabbut> holstein: sudo apt-get upgrade returns a list of errors... "could not resolve <URL>"
<whiskers75> sabbut: please pastebin the content of /etc/apt/sources.list
<holstein> sabbut: so, you need to work that out.. you'll need to be connected to the internet, or you are not.. that can make that error
<holstein> sabbut: you just go through the list.. then, if your graphics issues are not solved by this, you can address it then easily
<whiskers75> sabbut: or you simply have no internet
<whiskers75> sabbut: try `ping 8.8.8.8`
<pleasehelp> Hey everyone, we are studying the capabilities of statistical analysis software using surveys as a data collection point and need help gathering data. Anyone that is willing to help is welcome to do so :) The survey takes 2 minutes. https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2NCS3MN
<whiskers75> pleasehelp: please don't post that in her
<whiskers75> e
<zulo> hola
<whiskers75> !spam | pleasehelp
<ubottu> pleasehelp: Please don't spam
<sabbut> oh well... it seems I have no internet for that computer. Of course I'm using another one right now
<sabbut> one sec
<whiskers75> sabbut: can you plug in ethernet?
<sabbut> oh, it was working fine until it crashed mid-update
<zenpac> Slart: only over SSH.
<zenpac> Slart: through gui
<whiskers75> sabbut: can you plug in ethernet?
<Slart> zenpac: hmm.. so it could be ssh missing things? or the remove vim... hard to tell which
<holstein> sabbut: sure.. you should have been warned not o interrrupt that update. you will ned to fix the system.. the "best" way is to work through those errors.. the first of which is, you are not reaching those URLs.. so, are you connected to the internet? if not, plug in an ethernet cable
<zenpac> Slart: when I connect via ssh to it , it works fine
<Slart> zenpac: *remote
<Slart> zenpac: never had vim do bad things over ssh myself.. not really sure where to start looking
<sabbut> I have a wireless adapter, I was getting an internet connection through that
<zenpac> Slart: me neither.
<whiskers75> sabbut: Can you in any way use ethernet? Otherwise, it'll be tricky :P
<holstein> sabbut: you are not now, since you broke your system by interrupting the upgrade.. can you plug an ethernet cable in?
<holstein> sabbut: that would be the "easiest" way to get internet, and get the broken upgrade to complete (hopefully)
<sabbut> holstein: ok, plugged
<whiskers75> sabbut: now try `ping 8.8.8.8`
<whiskers75> does that return anything about '64 bytes from 8.8.8.8' or suchlike?
<sabbut> "Network is unreachable"
<whiskers75> :(
<holstein> sabbut: you may need to reboot to get the internet to work, but please make sure you can ping as whiskers75 suggests.. then, do the "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" commands
<holstein> sabbut: you may also find an older kernel in your grub list to try
<sabbut> holstein: yeah, I tried the last 4 or 5 kernels and get the same problem
<holstein> sabbut: so, you move forward here then.. getting wired internet to work.. i would reboot, and try ping and ifconfig.. and at this point i would be backing up my data in case a fresh install is neccessary
<Elfuego> Anyone else had issues with mounted smb shares causing High CPU/RAM usage?
<whiskers75> Be glad you can boot the system, I once had a horribly broken install where you couldn't even boot past upstart (though recovery worked) - I had to reinstall :P
<sabbut> Thanks everyone. Let's see if I get lucky with this...
<mn2010> now if KVIrc will decide to play nice and not segfault
<sabbut> It's not important whether the Ethernet cable is directly connected to the router or to a computer that already has a wireless connection, right?
<sabbut> I mean, if I don't get a connection it's not because of this, right?
<mn2010> it can, due to default_gateway
<holstein> sabbut: yes, *all* of that is important
<holstein> sabbut: you have to connect the cable to something that provides internet.. directly to the router
<Elfuego> mm noone knows I guess
<jobarte> hi guys, is possible to store data from nload command?
<holstein> sabbut: try plugging right into the router before rebooting the machine.. then ping and ifconfig
<sabbut> oh well... it's going to take some time then...
<Slart> jobarte: I think there are other applications for doing that.. nload seems pretty focused on just showing the graphs
<sabbut> lol... when I typed "sudo apt-get update" I was prompted to reconfigure dpkg, I did just that, rebooted and now the problem's gone
<travis__> has anybody ever used edubuntu? I'm thinking of putting it on my daughters laptop.
<skinux> Since reset of Unity didn't solve problem with desktop background/icons/right-click not working, I logged into "Gnome" instead of "Ubuntu" and found proper backround was there. is this useful in troubleshooting the problem?
<sabbut> holstein, whiskers75: thanks for your help!
<Slart> jobarte: vnstat seems like a good candidate. There are probably several others out there
<bruce__> hello
<bruce__> i need help with wubi and lts 14.04
<bruce__> any1 not afk?
<jobarte> [Slart]: I use vnstat and I like a lot, but vnstat measure only traffic transfered, not traffic usage
<Slart> jobarte: if you want pretty graphs there's always munin http://munin.ping.uio.no/ping.uio.no/bache.ping.uio.no/index.html
<jobarte> [Slart]: today I use cacti, but show this http://forums.cacti.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=52627
<Slart> jobarte: hmmm.. I'm not sure about the difference there (between transfered and usage)
<SchrodingersScat> !wubi | bruce__
<ubottu> bruce__: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<bruce__> yes?
<bruce__> i am trying dual boot with win 7 64
<Slart> jobarte: ah.. so the max value is the only difference?
<jobarte> [Slart]: yes
<jobarte> now my nload display 43 as max usage
<jobarte> cacti only 9mbps usage
<jobarte> something wrong here
<bruce__> i dont have win 8 and i found wubi for 14.04
<jobarte> and I think it's not the nload is wrong
<Slart> jobarte: isn't amount transfered more interesting? I don't even know how to define what the max value is... maximum bandwidth per second? per minute? per nanosecond? these things might give you wildly different values
<Elfuego> I think he means usage as in what is using x,y,z traffic?
<bruce__> link needs login
<travis__> can anybody tell me whats the purpose of tasksel?
<kreuger> hey guys, looking for some help. i upgraded my laptop to 14.04 and when my laptop restarted, it gave me a kernel panic with the error about failing to sync. however, I am able to boot into an older kernel no problem
<Slart> jobarte: I just think that the developers made different choices when it comes  to this.. nload guys did one thing while cacti made another decision.
<zenpac> vim/xterm problem. Seems to be a problem with the terminfo settings on xterm.. If iset "export TERM=screen" the problem goes away.
<jobarte> [Slart]: I need to measure maximum bandwidth because today I use EC2
<jobarte> and I will transfer my app to private cloud with dedicated link
<jobarte> then I need to know link demand of my app
<Slart> jobarte: what is maximum bandwidth then? amount transfered per second? per minute? per cpu tick? I don't think you're being charged by maximum bandwidth without more information
<jobarte> and I do not trust the amazon measure tools
<jobarte> amount transfered per second
<Slart> jobarte: and vnstat can't give you that?
<Pici> jobarte: vnstat might be helpful
<jobarte> vnstat measure only total data transfered, not maximum bandwidth
<Elfuego> it shows min/max bandwidth
<Elfuego> just not a graph of bw/time
<jobarte> example, on this hou my app out 29Gb data
<jobarte> *hour
<Elfuego> sec
<jobarte> but on this hour vnstat dont show for me if maximum bandwidth was 30mbps or 70mbps
<Elfuego> it does
<jobarte> [Elfuego]: how?
<Elfuego> sec i need to login and pull it up
<jobarte> okay :)
<Slart> jobarte, Elfuego: the live output shows max and min.. haven't gathered enough data for the other stuff to display yet
<Elfuego> I know you can make it display it because ive odone it before
<Elfuego> Its something like vnstat -i eth0 and it should show tx/rx max/min
<Elfuego> live will also show max/min
<jobarte> hmmm
<Slart> jobarte: it seems vnstat works the same way as snmp/cacti does.. reads the counters at a certain interval
<Anden> urghhh. i added ppa:n-muench/vlc because it was said to have VLC 2.0 for ubuntu 11.10. after i did that i do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade but it tells me all packages are up to date. well that's not true because my vlc still shows as version 1.1 ... wtf?!
<Slart> jobarte: perhaps iptraf can do something?
<jobarte> iptraf show only to display too
<jobarte> equal nload
<Slart> jobarte: iptraf has logging.. that doesn't work?
<jobarte> worse is that I don't know if anyone is wrong or is nload or cacti
<Slart> jobarte: cacti doesn't do maximum for each second the way you wanted it..
<kostkon> Anden, i'm guessing there isn't a package for it on that ppa because 11.10 is eol
<kostkon> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Anden> well did they remove the package? that's just mean
<Slart> jobarte: most of the stuff I've seen measures bandwidth per minute or per hour or so.. which I honestly feel is more interesting.. bandwidth usage every second seems like something you ask for when you don't really know what you want to do with it
<Anden> because obviously it used to be there
<jobarte> [Slart]: probally a cacti bug?
<Anden> as i find 10-20 tutorials telling me to use that ppa
<jobarte> I thought I'd test the observium also
<endaras> Ok still can't figure this out, why can i run an executable script from terminal but not as a keyboard shortcut, script works as intended, is executable, has proper permissions yadda yadda
<aarobc> anything like SmoothVideo Project on ubuntu?
<Slart> jobarte: not sure if it's a bug or just designed that way..  I think most people are more interested in amount of bytes transfered or perhaps bandwidth per minute but not per second
<kostkon> Anden, you need to upgrade to a supported version
<Anden> yeah but i dont want to. i've tweaked this install so much
<Anden> dont wanna start all over
<Slart> endaras: what kind of keyboard shortcut are you creating? I just created a small script with the gnome keyboard shortcut thingy and that worked
<kostkon> Anden, i mean do an upgrade not a clean install
<Anden> yeah i realise you can do that but isn't there a big risk it will get messed up?
<endaras> yeah im using the gnome keyboard shortcut
<jobarte> [Slart]: I can also be wrong
<jobarte> I may be measuring the wrong way
<endaras> keyboard -> shortcuts -> custom shortcuts
<Slart> endaras: yes.. that's the one I used.. do you have that pastebin link again?
<streulma> how can I install the s16l codec in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<endaras> Slart : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7380297/
<kostkon> Anden, i wouldn't call it a big risk, but an OS upgrade is always a risky business, regardless of the OS
<endaras> Slart something worth noting is that i used chmod on the "/sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" file
<endaras> so i could echo into it
<Anden> yeah. well i dont wanna take that risk for one program. so you're basically telling me i should've gotten the package earlier while it was still available?
<endaras> without sudo
<v0lksman> anyone know what "button" scroll up is or how to find that out?
<refefer> how can I change the default system font in gnome 3?  even after gnome-tweak-tool, the title fonts are unchanged
<Slart> endaras: let me try it on my system.. see if I can get it to work
<endaras> ok thanks Slart, you probably know you'll need to change the path for the brightness file
<endaras> if you're not using intel
<kostkon> Anden, no I'm telling you to upgrade because your install has stopped receiving security updates and it's too old already
<Slart> endaras: I just removed all the brightness stuff and just kept the echo line.. that's a reasonable start =)
<Slart> endaras: ok, it worked on my system.. created the log file and all
<kostkon> Anden, you can directly upgrade to 12.04 which has 3 years of support left
<Anden> kostkon: yeah well that will have to be some other day when i have time to clone my disk in case it gets messed up. right now i just want vlc2 really quickly so i can watch my bluray
<endaras> Slart: :S yeah i figured it wasn't a problem with the script, more to do with the keyboard shortcuts, but I have no idea why they wouldn't be working
<Slart> endaras: this is the script I used.. set it to executable.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7380838/
<Anden> kostkon: browsing the ppa in http i can see a directory called oneiric so looks like he hasn't removed it after all?
<Anden> but then apt-get should find it too
<Slart> endaras: could it be erroring out earlier in the script? try putting the echo thing at line two.. see if that helps
<streulma> cannot create packetizer output (s16l)
<kostkon> Anden, sudo apt-get update   adn then  apt-cache policy vlc
<Kreuger> can someone please help?
<Anden> vlc: Installed: 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 Candidate: 1.1.12-2~oneiric1
<kostkon> Anden, you can always download it source and compile it
<rvdv> Kreuger: maybe ... you never know when you don't ask about what you want help with
<kostkon> its*
<Anden> kostkon: i thought it would come to that, hehe
<Anden> kostkon: i guess it might be worth it...
<Anden> kostkon: if it doesnt take too long :D
<endaras> Slart: same problem with your script, running it from terminal or running from gui works, running as a keyboard shortcut doesn't
<kostkon> Anden, unfortunately it ahs come to that yeah
<Slart> endaras: nothing in /var/log/syslog?
<Kreuger> I mentioned my issue a few mins ago. I upgraded to 14.04 and got a kernel panic failing to sync. Yet I can boot just fine into an older kernel
<endaras> Slart: i'll try moving the test echo but the script does work perfectly from terminal
<Slart> endaras: I am running Gnome shell.. not sure if that makes a difference
<Anden> kostkon: alright thanks for the help
<kostkon> Anden, np
<Slart> endaras: and you're not using a weird keyboard combo that is already taken?
<endaras> Slart: nah I thought that might be the problem so i've tried a number of wierd ones, ctrl alt H etc.
<Rad-> Hi can someone help me with ubuntu and rsyslog?
<Slart> endaras: if you set the command to just   gnome-terminal   does that work? (it does on my system)
<rvdv> Sorry Kreuger , guess i missed that question from a "few minutes ago" ...
<Kreuger> its all good.
<Slart> endaras: or any reasonable app.. gedit, gnome-terminal are just examples
<endaras> Slart: nope gnome-terminal doesn't work either
<endaras> Slart: seems the custom shortcuts just don't work at all
<endaras> Slart: for some reason I have a feeling that ubuntu might want a reboot to assign the shortcuts
<Slart> endaras: well.. that saves us a lot of bash troubleshooting.. but now I don't really know where to search any more..
<endaras> Slart: i'll try the turn it off and on again
<davividal> hi. I did a boot-repair and: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7380867/
<Slart> endaras: for what it's worth the shortcuts work straight away here
<davividal> what should I do?
<rvdv> Kreuger: But if you are asking about that kernel panic in your question from an half hour ago, I only can recommend you to do a clean install of 14.04 after you do a backup of your personal files ....
<Slart> endaras: give it a try
<xente> how does one do xmodmap to map shift + function key?
<Kreuger> I might as well go back to Windows for all the bullshit Ubuntu has caused over the last few yrs.
<davividal> I'm using 14.04 with dual boot on windows. I restarted on windows and when I got back to ubuntu, it won't boot.
<rvdv> Yeah ... Kreuger ... because windows doesn't give any bullshit ever ... we all know :-)
<Rad-> Hi can someone help me with ubuntu and rsyslog?
<Slart> davividal: error messages? what happens when you try?
<endaras_> Slart: lol it worked
<Slart> endaras_: it needed a reboot? that was it?
<ericigor> hello !
<Kreuger> Its not the point. If Im gonna have to reinstall it, I might as well not bother to customize anything which is my biggest use for Ubuntu.
<davividal> Slart: when I try... ? To boot ubuntu? http://askubuntu.com/questions/451818/ubuntu-14-04-call-trace
<endaras_> Slart: not sure why but yeah the keyboard shortcuts don't get implemented until ubuntu restarts
<Slart> endaras_: that's insane.. well.. at least it works now
<rawrmonster> in ubuntu 14.04 if im trying to make permanent bash alias should i use .bash_aliases or .bashrc?
<xente> rawrmonster: .bashrc or you can source .bash_aliases in .bashrc and put them there
<rawrmonster> xente: ok ty :D
<endaras_> Slart: this is in 13.10 so maybe it was fixed
<davividal> Slart: it's not *exactly* that. I took a picture, if it helps
<xente> rawrmonster: np
<Slart> davividal: no idea... I can't even really see what the problem is.. sorry
<endaras_> Slart: but ty for all the help
<Slart> endaras_: you're welcome
<Rad-> o_O irssi pinged me and i can't see where i got pinged
<clopez> why 12.04 comes with kernel 3.13 ?? That kernel version is not LTS (is already EOL, see https://www.kernel.org/). Wouldn't have made more sense to ship 3.12 instead?
<rvdv> Kreuger: I only can recommend to use a seperate /home partition and not format it with a re-install ... then many personal changes are saved
<Slart> Rad-: from what I can see it wasn't from this channel.. pm perhaps?
<Kreuger> Itd be easier to just delete the kernel that isnt working from grub and try and deal with the other issue Im having
<Slart> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<rvdv> Kreuger: True
<Rad-> LTS?
<Rad-> I thought 14.04 is LTS
<Slart> Rad-: they are both LTS
<rvdv> Kreuger: ask yourself ... what benefit does the new kernel give you
<clopez> sorry.. I mean 14.04
<Slart> Rad-: but it shouldn't say   *the* current LTS =)
<Rad-> yeah maybe. i'm just trying to figure out why ubuntu isn't rsyslog-ing properly. honestly, i think it's PEBKAC =[
<Rad-> lol Slart
<basiclaser> hey guys is it possible to run indesign/ anything indesignesque on latest ubuntu?
<Kreuger> the other issue Im having is that in the working kernel, I can boot to the login screen and then login but my trackpad has stopped responding. It has always worked out of the box so I dont understand what happened
<Rad-> basiclaser:  what's indesign
<Slart> basiclaser: there's always !wine and !vm but if you ask me you should run windows software on windows..
<Rad-> basiclaser: i VM all my window stuff
<zzxc> Hey is for htop in tree mode is there a way to collapse all trees by default?
<xente> how does one do xmodmap to map shift + function key?
<rvdv> Sorry Kreuger ... can't help you with that ... Is there any info when you search in the output of dmesg?
<rawrmonster> Is ubuntu 14.04 really suppose to be stable at the moment. I do notice big speed improvements but i keep having the unity search function freeze and i get a send bug report menu appear. This is a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 as of last night. I am fully updated as well
<Kreuger> I hadnt thought of that. Let me reboot and give it a shot.
<zzxc> xente, good question. If you run xev in terminal you'll able to see.
<Slart> zzxc: found this.. doesn't look promising https://github.com/hishamhm/htop/issues/24
<TacoTacos> Hey I messed up and removed all the config files to my trackpad.
<xente> zzxc: I can see which key codes they use when I run xev, but how does one combine the shift key plus the key code of the function key?
<bekks> rawrmonster: The release of 14.04 was on April 17th. So it is considered to be stable - but (as all software on this planet) not to be bug free.
<Rad-> lol TacoTacos
<Rad-> so open up a virtual terminal and get em back
<TacoTacos> I can't they are gone
<Rad-> ....
<TacoTacos> I tried generating a new xorg
<Rad-> open
<Rad-> up
<Rad-> a
<Rad-> virtual
<Rad-> terminal
<unopaste> Rad- you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<zzxc> Slart: Yeah thats not promising. A well. good to know I'm not just missing something obvious though.
<rawrmonster> bekks: ahh ok i guess i jumped the gun a little to early. But other than that one issue it seems to be an amazing release. I really like it for all the speed boosts from 12.04 lol
<Slart> zzxc: I agree with you though.. I also want a key for that..
<Slart> zzxc: not that it helps you, but still =)
<LD^SP> load /home/fritz/Downloads/xdcc-client.pl
<Rad-> you don't even need xorg to fix that TacoTacos
<Rad-> i'm not sure if it's called virtual terminal i forget, but you can use the ctrl+alt+number
<Rad-> i believe
<TacoTacos> It was in the xorg.config.d
<zzxc> xente: Sorry looks like I gave you the wrong tool for the usecase. Sorry I can't remeber right off how it handles that.
<Rad-> and you can have a shell you can install/uninstall stuff from mate
<xente> zzxc: thanks, tho
<moquist> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04, and every time I use 'Alt' in Gnome-Terminal (for Emacs meta) I get a 'Command' prompt. I don't want that prompt. I've looked around in Gnome Terminal and System keyboard preferences, and I can't find any KB shortcut for Alt by itself. How can I disable this unwanted feature?
<zzxc> Slart: Haha, Well I can always just do a git pull request for it. But I would need the time to do that, which I currently don't have.
<codmadnesspro_> Hello can anyone help me with my ubuntu?
<TacoTacos> What package has the trackpad files?
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: Possible?
<codmadnesspro_> Err check this http://prntscr.com/3fi5mq
<codmadnesspro_> i installed the gui and tightvnc and its got no desktop for sum reason
<DexterF> hi
<Leonard0> .info
<codmadnesspro_> do you know what the problem is?
<codmadnesspro_> http://prntscr.com/3fi5mq
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: You appear to have a terminal window open.
<codmadnesspro_> yea
<DexterF> installed 14.04/32 on 2006 fujitsu laptop, after resorting to Vesa graphics it's ok on the VIA UniChrome video chip. but it won't shut down: it always gets stuck here, with the "wait" symbol circling forever: http://www.vaultofsages.de/~dexterf/bilder/circling_forever.png
<codmadnesspro_> thats what happens when i reboot it
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: You have gui, looks like you are without a visble DE though.
<Tiensbakung> moquist: it's not shortcuts,  it's called menu key, don't remember exactly, something along the line
<codmadnesspro_> is there a way to fix that?
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: I don't understand what you're trying to show us.
<zzxc> jhutchins: VNC connection is not displaying the DE. only windows from the look of it.
<moquist> Tiensbakung: Hm. OK. Thx!
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: I think its an issue with the vnc trying to miniumize bandwidth use.
<rvdv> zzxc: but how he start the terminal?
<zzxc> rvdv. My guess would be super+t?
<dw1> any way to change the mousewheel scroll in gnome-terminal from up arrow to page-up?
<rvdv> zzxc: mmm ;)
<codmadnesspro_> it auto started when i reboot it
<zzxc> The terminal did?
<Kreuger> Im back and found some interesting messages in dmesg
<rvdv> Kreuger: pastebin it
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: Hmmm I don't know right off.
<codmadnesspro_> let me give you a recording
<Kreuger> working on it
<codmadnesspro_> lemme record one sec
<zzxc> I actaully have to head out.
<codmadnesspro_> k
<zzxc> I have to finish working on the project I'm on so I can release another fix for something else. But good luck codmadnesspro_
<aeyesi> Hi :>
<zzxc> Oh one last thing though. What Envorment are you using?
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: Oh one last thing. What DE are you using? (Sorry for sending this twice I forgot to mention)
<aeyesi> hmm I wonder if this is right place for sum support question ? <,<
<Kreuger> http://pastebin.com/UQG8sg2x
<rvdv> aeyesi: if you don't ask you never know if you will get support
<codmadnesspro_> erm i dunno i just followed a tutorial
<codmadnesspro_> i just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: Alright try running unity --replace. See what that gets you.
<aeyesi> aha k :D well anyone have idea how reinstall simply system settings window? it ducked up ._. http://i59.tinypic.com/vfvajs.jpg
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: This looks relevant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074397&page=2
<codmadnesspro_> whats the full command? :P im new to it
<codmadnesspro_> k ill look at it
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: Its just 'unity --replace
<zzxc> '
<zzxc> or gnome-shell --replace
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: I would guess that you do not have an active GUI session on the remote since it appears to be a VM.
<Tiensbakung> aeyesi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall package-name?
<aeyesi> yeah but this is well gnome window, how it could be named ? ._.
<codmadnesspro_> http://prntscr.com/3fi9he
<codmadnesspro_> Heres a video i just recorded of it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rViAGEKtKk&feature=youtu.be
<Tiensbakung> aeyesi: fire up your system monitor, you should be able to figure it out
<codmadnesspro_> im on a vps btw
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: SOme additional stuff here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2048543
<zzxc> Ahhh so the issue is that there is not DE fully installed.
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: I think by default tightvnc expects an active local session for you to connect to.
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: You could try running startx.
<codmadnesspro_> I also installed vnc4server to see if it did a differnece
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: You also might have more luck with freenx.
<codmadnesspro_> and it showeed the some thing
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: That also expects an active local session.
<zzxc> codmadnesspro_: Alright what do you get if you get a sudo apt-get install unity?
<codmadnesspro_> ok let me try
<codmadnesspro_> http://prntscr.com/3fialv
<zzxc> I can't tell you how many times I start off by typing brew now.
<jhutchins> zzxc: That's not going to affect the fact that there's no local X session running.
<beatnick> Hello! when i delete a row from libreoffice calc, there's a fatal error "vector::_M_range_check"
<Kreuger> rvdv, did you see the pastebin?
<rvdv> Kreuger: I did some searching on the net, and one of the souurces said that maybe a update of your BIOS would help ....
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: You could try launching individual X applications instead of a full desktop.
<rvdv> Kreuger: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#thinkpad_ec:_nhttp://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#thinkpad_ec:_no_ThinkPad_embedded_controller.21o_ThinkPad_embedded_controller.21
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: Those can be forwarded to a local X server over ssh.
<zzxc> jhutchins: Yeah I was figuring it wasn't properly installed, forcing it to reinstall I was hoping would fix it.
<codmadnesspro_> hmm
<Kreuger> rvdv,  Yeah I saw that too. But if it worked before, it shouldn't just stop working.
<Guest63904> Hi ubuntu fellows! i am using lubuntu 12.04 - and i tried to boot directly to command line instead of an login manager - it worked. But i cant startx there, and also reverse the change isnt working (i changed in /etc/default/grub the value of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from "quiet splash" to "text" and back again... power off and on, and its still text-login).. could anyone give me a hint? startx freezes on GLX extension by the way... thank 
<jhutchins> zzxc: Well, he installed gnome.
<ASHER1> Hello i have problem with this
<ASHER1> ruby
<zzxc> I think he install both.
<zzxc> installed*
<codmadnesspro_> well first i got it to work before but on lightgnome and i didnt like it so i told my vps company to re image the ubuntu and they did but when i installed it this time its not worked
<ASHER1> i try install this and i see error why?
<jhutchins> Guest63904: try sudo service gdm start
<zzxc> ASHER1: We need a little more infomation.
<Guest63904> @jhutchins thanks! ill try
<ASHER1> ok
<rvdv> Kreuger: tech is always moving step by step forward ... now the kernel, then the firmware, then the BIOS ... maybe the system is now astep ahead of the BIOS and things are not really compatible at the moment
<zzxc> Alright I really need to get back to work.
<zzxc> Goodluck codmadnesspro_
<codmadnesspro_> k ill try :3
<Unknown__> can i have some help. im using kubuntu 14.04 and i can't seem to  control my  asus back light. witch i was able to  on live usb same goes for the screen brightness
<aeyesi> Unkown_ lul I figured out how fix this :D
<Kreuger> rvdv, Im not sure if theres even an upgrade available.
<Unknown__> you did?
<aeyesi> http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<aeyesi> this worked for me
<Unknown__> alright
<aeyesi> It's kinda weird with every version we have smool edges thats cool but more issues that were not exist previously :/
<ASHER1> ok this error
<getxsick> hi, sorry for a silly question, however uncle google can't say the answer. what is a difference between 64bit and 64bit Mac (AMD64)?
<Guest63904>  "sudo service gdm start" gives me error "unrecognized service"... i only have lubuntu (xfce) and awesome here
<aeyesi> smooth*
<ASHER1> ruby-relay:14:in `require': no such file to load -- cinch (LoadError)
<aeyesi> getxsick The other one is for MAC computers
<codmadnesspro_> Ill just tell them to reimage my vps and ill start all over agian
<getxsick> aysorth: the new one with intel cpu's as well?
<codmadnesspro_> Can i install ubuntu onto my windows 8.1 pc?
<aeyesi> yep
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | codmadnesspro_
<ubottu> codmadnesspro_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<codmadnesspro_> becuz win 8.1 is shit
<getxsick> aysorth: i assume, if i run virtualbox on OSX i still need normal 64 bit?
<xangua> Guest63904: did you try lightdm ¿
<ASHER1> someone
<ASHER1> ?
<codmadnesspro_> Is there a way to remove windows 8.1 and just leave it with ubuntu?
<aeyesi> yeah
<codmadnesspro_> So theres no dual boot its just pure ubuntu
<aeyesi> If u prepare ubuntu installation, it will ask you exactly what you want to do
<codmadnesspro_> win 8.1 is pissin me off
<codmadnesspro_> xD
<MonkeyDust> codmadnesspro_  boot live dvd or usb, use gparted to delete partitions
<codmadnesspro_> k
<ASHER1> someone know about this error?
<Beldar> codmadnesspro_, Keep your language clean here please. You have a gpt partiiton table even if you remove all partitions.
<codmadnesspro_> Also is it still possible that i can use .exe files on ubuntu?
<Unknown__> where do i find my nivdia gefore gtx driver on kubuntu lol?
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: No real need for the live CD, you can delete the windows partitions from a regular ubuntu session.
<ASHER1> after i install ruby
<codmadnesspro_> k
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: Run update-grub after you do and it'll clean up the boot menu.
<codmadnesspro_> So could i still run .exe on ubuntu?
<moquist> Here is the answer to my question about HUD grabbing focus when I use Alt in Gnome Terminal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<aeyesi> dont use .exe
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: Not necessarily.
<aeyesi> Any idea how to fix 5.1 sound with intel ? <,<
<codmadnesspro_> Is there an app that could port it maybe?
<moquist> Turns out I misread the default HUD shortcut of "Alt L" as "Alt+L". Disabling that shortcut entirely in System Settings has resolved the issue.
<aeyesi> + re-install of unity without reinstall of whole OS ?
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: FInd the Linux way to accomplish whatever task the .exe was for.
<Guest63904> lightdm worked like a charm - thank u very much xangua! wish u a great weekend. lovely community here - i will stay in freesoftware for the rest of my life =)
<codmadnesspro_> k xD
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: Depends on the program.
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: Some windows software will run under Wine, but a lot won't.
<codmadnesspro_> kay
<jhutchins> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<codmadnesspro_> can you play steam games on it?
<aeyesi> yes
<aeyesi> (some of them)
<codmadnesspro_> call of duty mw2?
<jhutchins> codmadnesspro_: Steam has linux games.
<aeyesi> eq. the one with tux icon
<jhutchins> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<aeyesi> for Call of duty u will need WINE
<codmadnesspro_> o
<codmadnesspro_> ok
<aeyesi> (but no guaranties)
<codmadnesspro_> i hope it works :P
<codmadnesspro_> k bye
<aeyesi> anyone have tip for 5.1 in 14.04 ? :/ (intel HDA)
<aeyesi> sound~
<MonkeyDust> aeyesi  that's a bit vague... what's 5.1? a windows version?
<aeyesi> no sound 5.1
<MonkeyDust> info sound
<MonkeyDust> !info sound
<ubottu> Package sound does not exist in trusty
<aeyesi> you know... ~ noo just like 7.1 speekers etc
<aeyesi> speakers*
<MonkeyDust> soudn 5.1 and speakers 7.1, still too vague
<aeyesi> how-to-get analog 5.1 with intel HDA workin on 14.04 ? :>
<aeyesi> plz? :>
<Tiensbakung> MonkeyDust, think aeyesi means 5.1 surround sound
<aeyesi> yeah xD the worst nightmare ever
<cer> hi everybody
<cer> back with my 3TB MyBook problem ....
<cer> I formatted it ext4, but I need my wife to be able to connect it to the laptop and then mount it so that she can backup her pictures
<aeyesi> I tried like everything* but i cant make it play on all 6 speakers
<cer> currently, I cannot do that ....
<aeyesi> cer... why..?
<cer> when I connect it, it is recognsed, but not mounted and Disks or Gparted cannot mount it
<skinux> What is the most common cause of right-clicking desktop background not working?
<MonkeyDust> aeyesi  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, try that channel
<skinux> I've already reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and reset Unity.
<aeyesi> cool thanks
<aeyesi> skinux i've done the same thing right now :D
<cer> aeyesi: because disks and gparted ar enot mounting it
<aeyesi> sry i have no idea cerr
<thiagotrm> hi
<skinux> It seems isolated to "Ubuntu" session option
<Tiensbakung> cer: can you manually mount it with "sudo mount" command?
<cer> Tiensbakung: would rather avoid to avoid destroying data
<jhutchins> cer: gparted is for editing partitions, not mounting disks.
<jhutchins> cer: Are you saying gparted can't see the partition?  If so how did you format it?
<jhutchins> cer: Why would the mount command affect the data?
<cer> jhutchins: yes, gparted sees the partition
<cer> jhutchins: gparted can mount partitions
<cer> jhutchins: and so can Disks
<jhutchins> cer: Apparently not this partition.
<jhutchins> cer: Try sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt
<sigint88> anyone have any good MAAS Deployment pointers/advise
<jhutchins> sigint88: Yes, don't.
<jhutchins> sigint88: It's not ready for linux yet.
<jhutchins> sigint88: Are you talking about MaaS360?
<sigint88> umm mentioned here http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/maas
<sigint88> what is maas360? is it a game?
<brian1001> hi people
<jhutchins> sigint88: No, MaaS360 is an auditing/security monitoring tool.
<jhutchins> sigint88: https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<sigint88> hmm
<sigint88> seems like the same thing then
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a way to disable the mouse being able to interact with the application switcher?
<jhutchins> sigint88: No, second link is to Ubuntu metal-as-a-service.
<jhutchins> sigint88: You don't want to know about MaaS360.
<sigint88> ahh ok jhutchins i see here
<sigint88> http://www.maas360.com/
<ChibaPet_> So, I'm curious. Ubuntu has an /etc/default/keyboard, but there appears to be no man page for it, which Debian has the man page. Why would the man page have been omitted? Does it indicate that Ubuntu wants that file to be hands-off, or was it just left out in error? Or is there some other explanation?
<sigint88> yes, so im interested in maas <metal-as-a-service>
<jhutchins> sigint88: Yep, that's the nasty beast.
<ChibaPet_> s/which/while/
<cer> jhutchins:done, it mounts OK .... it seem to show less disk available than the NTFS one I have
<cer> jhutchins: the problem is that Disks should be able to mount graphically
<jhutchins> cer: ext reserves 15% for system use.
<jhutchins> cer: can be tuned with hdparm.
<jhutchins> 15%?  5%?
<reisio> with tune2fs, anyways?
<jhutchins> 5%
<reisio> not an issue, really, unless your disks are absurdly large
<reisio> and even then, only when you can paradoxically afford large disks but not more of them :p
<jhutchins> reisio: You're right, tune2fs.
<reisio> :D
<cer> jhutchins: no, this is really down to the 1K blocks .... it shows 2884120800 instead of the usual 2930232316
<Pici> sigint88: You might have better luck asking in #ubuntu-server
<jhutchins> cer: Ok.  Put it in your fstab and see if it mounts when you connect it.
<cristian_c> Hi
<reisio> hi crist
<jorgevazq> Helo!
<jhutchins> cer: Look at dmesg to see what's going on when it connects.
<cer> jhutchins: in what sense? fstab is not for automounting.
<cristian_c> I can't delete all the files on my mp3 player
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<reisio> cristian_c: how've you tried?
<ChibaPet_> So, that kind of omission makes throws me into a sort of existential quandry, as I wonder if supporting Ubuntu is really a good idea. Why would they leave something undocumented when the work has already been done for them, and only needs to be included?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> reisio, via file manager
<cer> jhutchins: I looked at dmesg, and it is fine. EXT4-fs (sdc1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
<reisio> cristian_c: what happens when you try?
<cristian_c> reisio, I get an error message
<reisio> ChibaPet_: what made you choose Ubuntu over Debian in the first place?
<jorgevazq> I'm having issues installing ubuntu
<reisio> cristian_c: ...which states what?
<reisio> jorgevazq: what issues?
<jorgevazq> reisio, I installed the OS using the recommended settings alongside Windows 8.1
<Beldar> ChibaPet_, When you find that perfect world, let us know.
<ChibaPet_> reisio: Disappointment over the quality of some work in Debian from developers that seem to have no interest in supporting -stable made me start to look for alternateives.
<ChibaPet_> Beldar: I'll tell you what I find.
<cer> jhutchins: oh, I created a GUID partition table instead of a MBR on the disk .... may that account for the difference?
<reisio> ChibaPet_: ...and you chose a distro sourced from the unstable branch of Debian?...
<reisio> ChibaPet_: sounds like you didn't quite think it all through
<jorgevazq> reisio, but when I boot I can't choose which OS to boot, it just opens Windows
<reisio> jorgevazq: how many disks do you have?
<jorgevazq> One hard disk and I'm not sure about how many partitions it has
<ChibaPet_> reisio: I chose an LTS edition of Ubuntu, and they've gotten some of the things right that Debian got wrong. So this is my twitching and wondering why it can't be just a tiny bit better. :P
<reisio> LTS is still sourced from unstable Debian
<ChibaPet_> Plus, I really like Unity quite a bit so far.
<reisio> "LTS" is just a buzzword to make you feel better about irresponsibly putting off updating
<ChibaPet_> hah
<reisio> anyways, like the man said, little is perfect
<jorgevazq> reisio, the thing is I tried with Boot Repair using the Live USB (twice), but BR says I should enable EFI
<reisio> over time you're going to collect your own personal fixes to things
<reisio> jorgevazq: maybe you should enable EFI
<cristian_c> reisio, .Trash-1000:unable to trash the file: Argument not valid
<reisio> ...and you can use Unity on any distro, FYI
<cer> jhutchins: what lne would you put in fstab to get autmounting?
<jorgevazq> however, if I enable EFI I can't boot neither from the USB, nor Ubuntu, just Windows
<reisio> it's a fairly small modification of GNOME 3 and compiz
<jorgevazq> could you hold on for a few minutes? I have to run an errand
<reisio> jorgevazq: mmm, well you could theoretically use Windows' boot manager for the time being, by running EasyBCD from within Windows
<jorgevazq> reisio, I'll check that when I come back
<jorgevazq> brb
<ASHER1> :\
<cristian_c> reisio, AUTORUN.INF:Error fetching info for AUTORUN.INF File or directory not found
<ASHER1> why i cant install in ubuntu cinch?
<davido___> Is there a hook I can use to auto-run something when my laptop awakens from sleep?
<cristian_c> reisio, Raga3icon.fil:Error fetching info for Raga3icon.fil File or directory not found
<cristian_c> reisio, any ideas?
<SoulStreamBurst> Hello, can someone help me?
<MonkeyDust> ASHER1  is cinch a program?
<ASHER1> yes
<aeyesi> SoulStreamBurst just explain wassup i guess
<davido___> :) the old "don't ask to ask, just ask" issue.
<reisio> cristian_c: sounds like they're already deleted
<MonkeyDust> !info cinch
<ubottu> Package cinch does not exist in trusty
<reisio> cristian_c: unmount it and remount, see if they're there
<cristian_c> reisio, no
<ASHER1> i dont know why i cant run this
<reisio> cristian_c: 'no'?
<cristian_c> reisio, they are not deleted
<SoulStreamBurst> Uhhh... ummm... sorry... I'm a new guy here, pardon me hahaha
<reisio> cristian_c: what makes you think they aren't deleted?
<reisio> SoulStreamBurst: you are pardoned
<cristian_c> reisio, I've already unmounted and remounted it
<cristian_c> reisio, they are present yet
<reisio> cristian_c: try deleting them from a terminal
<cristian_c> reisio, ok
<SoulStreamBurst> can someone help me setup the emulator kega fusion on Lubuntu 14.04? I'm running a 64 bit build on a Dell Studio 1558 laptop
<jhutchins> !info cinch
<ubottu> Package cinch does not exist in trusty
<Tiensbakung> jhutchins: I am really curious about this cinch program, :)
<jhutchins> ASHER1: Isn't cinch a windows program?
<bgardner> davido___: Does this help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484156
<MonkeyDust> ASHER1  what's cinch?
<SchrodingersScat> jhutchins: maybe this? http://www.irradiatedsoftware.com/cinch/  for mac, freedom-denying software to 'snap' windows.
<davido___> Beautiful. Thanks you bgardner.
<davido___> er... y/s//d
<jhutchins> ASHER1: Ah, a Mac commercial program.  Here are some suggestions: http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/g9zc1/anyone_know_of_a_program_like_cinch_for_linux/
<Linuturk> how does one update the motd with a static message in 14.04? the /etc/motd.tail method seems to be failing
<cristian_c> reisio, two files remaing
<cristian_c> *remaining
<reisio> ASHER1: doesn't compiz do that already?
 * reisio asked, already knowing the answer
<SchrodingersScat> ASHER1: afaict that functionality is already built-in to xubuntu, probably unity as well.
<reisio> yup, Xfwm from Xubuntu/Xfce does it as well
<rcmaehl_webchat> There was a skype for 10.04 and 12.04, so there's going to be a skype for 14.04 right?
<cristian_c> reisio, how can I delete the two remaing files?
<reisio> rcmaehl_webchat: same one
<reisio> cristian_c: you try from the terminal yet?
<Codmadnesspro_> Can someone find a tutorial to installing a desktop on a ubuntu 12.04 server?
<reisio> Codmadnesspro_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<reisio> not recommended... for a server :p
<cristian_c> reisio, I've tried from the terminal
<rcmaehl_webchat> reisio: really?
<Codmadnesspro_> well its just a vps
<Codmadnesspro_> i brought
<Codmadnesspro_> what should i actally do to install the desktop :P
<cristian_c> reisio, any other ideas?
<reisio> cristian_c: what happened?
<Codmadnesspro_> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<cristian_c> reisio, the folder has been deleted
<SchrodingersScat> rcmaehl_webchat: how would we know? isn't that freedom-denying software?  I don't think they give ubuntu (or users) any information on that.
<reisio> rcmaehl_webchat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<reisio> cristian_c: so what's the problem?
<Codmadnesspro_> Can someone find a tutorial to installing a desktop on a ubuntu 12.04 server?
<Codmadnesspro_> :P
<cristian_c> reisio, I must delete the other two files
<cer> how do you check an external usb disk for bad sectors
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro_: which desktop would you like?
<cer> ?
<Codmadnesspro_> just the desktop that has the app slider on the left hand side
<Codmadnesspro_> i dont know what actal desktop is that
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro_: you could try a 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' might be crazy enough to work.
<Codmadnesspro_> btw im running it as a vps
<Codmadnesspro_> why do you think it will be crazy enough to work?
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: what files are remaining?
<Codmadnesspro_> bump Can someone find a tutorial to installing a desktop on a ubuntu 12.04 server?
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, AUTORUN.INF and Raga3icon.fil
<Codmadnesspro_> xD that actally works
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro_: so that didn't work?
<Codmadnesspro_> @schrodinger why would it be crazy enough to work
<SchrodingersScat> !info ubuntu-desktop | Codmadnesspro_
<ubottu> Codmadnesspro_: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.325 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: what happends when you do "rm AUTORUN.INF Raga3icon.fil" in terminal
<reisio> Tiensbakung: if only he could say :p
<Codmadnesspro_> root@vm79190:~# sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<Kamaris> does anyone know the different between reboot now vs shutdown -r now? the former hangs at a blinking cursor while the latter reboots the system as expected
<Tiensbakung> reisio: 8-)
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, rm: unable to remove "AUTORUN.INF": File or directory not found
<Codmadnesspro_> root@vm79190:~# sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<Codmadnesspro_> whats wrong with it
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<rcmaehl_webchat> Kamaris: afaik reboot doesn't take a time parameter
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<f-y-a> FUCK YOU ALL!!!
<iter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Linuturk> how does one update the motd with a static message in 14.04? the /etc/motd.tail method seems to be failing
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, rm: unable to remove "Raga3icon.fil": File or directory not found
<Codmadnesspro_> what does !ops do???
<iter> pages the chanops to kickban jerks like f-y-a
<Codmadnesspro_> o
<Kamaris> rcmaehl_webchat: ... i was about to contest you but after checking man, you are correct... for four years i've been typing 'reboot now' out of habit and apparently it works but isn't a valid option
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro_: calls anyone with the power to ban; and idk why you don't have that package, you should check your repositories maybe, idk what setup the vps gave you.
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: what happends when you run "ls" in that folder? Seems they don't exist
<Codmadnesspro_> O i didnt update it or upgrade lol
<trism> Linuturk: for some reason they dropped the 99-footer script, this should do the job: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7381360/
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, no files
<trism> Linuturk: make sure it is executable, it goes in /etc/update-motd.d/
<rcmaehl_webchat> Kamaris: if reboot is hanging, try reboot -f
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, but the file manager shows two files
<Linuturk> trism: I've got a simple printf script in that directory, executable, and it isn't being included in the motd
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: ??? try restart the file manager
<Linuturk> trism: script runs fine when invoked in the shell
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, ok
<brian1001> hi everyone, i wondered if someone knew a open source " nurse call" system
<trism> Linuturk: did you try a couple times, I notice the first time after I add a script it doesn't show up
<Linuturk> trism: the file name is 99-ansible-managed
<brian1001> which would run under Ubuntu linux server
<Linuturk> I've rebooted a few times trism
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, always those two files
<Codmadnesspro_> Ok its upgrading
<cristian_c> I've closed and reopened the file manager
<trism> Linuturk: otherwise see if you get an error from: run-parts /etc/update-motd.d/
<SchrodingersScat> brian1001: sounds interesting, never had to think about that, what exactly would you need this system to do?
<Codmadnesspro_> SchrodingersScat what do i do after doing installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Linuturk> failed to exec /etc/update-motd.d//99-ansible-managed: Exec format error trism
<Linuturk> guess that's it
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: try "ls -a" in the terminal
<trism> Linuturk: pastebin the file
<brian1001> if a client would push a butotn , the system would "call" me for example
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, it returns: .  ..
<brian1001> and tells me to run to client #1 for example
<Codmadnesspro_> SchrodingersScat what do i do after doing installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Frag-O-Byte> Hello
<Linuturk> trism: needed a #!/bin/sh at the top
<SchrodingersScat> Codmadnesspro_: since it's a vps you'll probably need some way of logging in, not sure how you'd set that up
<trism> Linuturk: I figured
<Codmadnesspro_> It says Configuration file `/etc/init/nmbd.conf'  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version       D     : show the differences between the versions       Z     : start a shell to examine the 
<Linuturk> trism: thank you very much
<Frag-O-Byte> Any on here that would be able to help me with a sound issue? Your help would be greatly appreciated
<Codmadnesspro_> wha should i do :/
<Codmadnesspro_>   The default action is to keep your current version. *** nmbd.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: it's a little puzzling, I would believe they are deleted, because terminal should give you more convincible  result. However, if that's a usb stick, you can also try simply reformatting it
<trism> Codmadnesspro_: if you hit d then enter you can see the differences, then hit q to return to that prompt...for a script in /etc/init/ you probably want to say yes unless you know you modified the script yourself
<trism> Codmadnesspro_: yes = y that is
<Codmadnesspro_> i never modified it :/
<Frag-O-Byte> Dose anyone know how i can set two applications running and have them send sound to two difrent devices?
<Codmadnesspro_> For   The default action is to keep your current version. *** nmbd.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? what is the recommend option?
<Codmadnesspro_> wait one sec brb
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, it's mounted as mass storage
<xenolyse> Hi! I need a Image Viewer which can sort files by image dimensions.
<kostkon> Frag-O-Byte, pavucontrol
<Vivekananda> I need help with apache setup ubuntu 12.04 I know what the error is but odnt know how to solve it. apache 2.4 . my root is a symlink to another folder in a different drive. apache gives a symlink error
<Frag-O-Byte> i got pulseaudio
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: is what you want to delete just a folder in that disk?
<Frag-O-Byte> Kostkon i type pavucontrol into software center and it gives me pulse audio control, i have downloaded that and can change some things, but im trying to get a game to send sound via the 3.5mm jacks (headphones) whilst i stream TV via HDMI but sound via the Optical cable.. i have the optical cable setup and its streaming now and playing sound, but the game also sends sound via that too and i can only have one device at a time
<kostkon> Frag-O-Byte, open pavucontrol, click on playback, select a different device for the game's audio stream
<Frag-O-Byte> i only have HDMI or iec958
<daftykins> the latter is digital optical
<Frag-O-Byte> but the ice958 needs to split the audio
<Sally> What is the best way to make suggestions for future releases of Ubuntu?
<jorgevazq> reisio: I'm windows now, running Easy BCD
<jorgevazq> let me see if I can make it work
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, there were three objects
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, a folder and two files
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, I've deleted the folder via terminal
<zzxc_working> Hey does anyone have any experience with autojump>
<zzxc_working> nick zzxc
<zzxc_working> ick zzxc
<zzxc_working> ....err sorry..
<Frag-O-Byte> Daftykins and kostkon   thank you for your help so far.. the iec958 device is my onboard sound card, in windows i can split it so game is sent via headphones and video is via optical
<zzxc_working> ick zzxc
<zzxc_working> seriously irssi?
<daftykins> zzxc_working: take your testing elsewhere please.
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: then just delete the other two files also, the same way in terminal
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment ?
<Tiensbakung> zzxc_working: lol
<zzxc> daftykins: Wasn't trying to test. irssi was displaying a / that wasn't there in the entry line.
<Vivekananda> dont see any of the old people around wonder why that is !!
<skinux> What is the right way to reset Unity in 14.04?
<daftykins> zzxc: ok but we don't want to hear that here
<daftykins> skinux: there are tonnes of guides online
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, I've remounted it
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, I've deleted the autorun.inf but not the .fil file
<cristian_c> it appears yet in the file manager
<zzxc> daftykins: What seriously? you're scolding me for an accidental typo? I'm sorry I accidently spammed, but please don't talk down to me like that.
<Codmadnesspro_> back
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: :-/try deleting it then
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, one file remaining
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, but I can't delete it
<cristian_c> :(
<zzxc> Hey Codmadnesspro_ Did you get the DE issue fixed?
<Codmadnesspro_> I just told my vps company to reimage it :P
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: what's the error when you try deleting it in the terminal?
<Codmadnesspro_>   The default action is to keep your current version. *** nmbd.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? what is the recommended option?
<daftykins> zzxc: yep a single typo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7381465/
<skinux> 'setsid unity' seems to be stuck at this: "ERROR 2014-05-02 12:14:14 unity.glib.dbus.server GLibDBusServer.cpp:524 DBus name lost 'org.gnome.Shell'"
<Codmadnesspro_> The default action is to keep your current version. *** nmbd.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? what is the recommended option???????
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, rm: unable to remove "Raga3icon.fil": File or directory not found
<random-spam6> i am running ubuntu 14 on a amd64 pc yet the performance is not as good as expected, any advice?
<Guest83698> ayuda para recupeprar archivos perdidos despues de instalar Ubuntu 14.04
<Frag-O-Byte> brb relogging
<Frag-O-Byte> .
<mp33pm> has anyone experienced any issues with installing intel iris (onboard mbp 13inch retina - 4th gen) graphics drivers on 14.04
<mp33pm> i'm not sure that they're "installed"
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: I'm out of ideas. It's really puzzling:-(
<mp33pm> i'm only getting the option of 800x600 resolution
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<mp33pm> not multiple resolutions like i have in the past
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, I try to format it
<matic_> am still not sure whether to upgrade my 12.04.3 LTS.  What's up on 14.04?
<mp33pm> ubuntu is install via parallels 9
<mp33pm> installed*
<skinux> Here is full output (so far) from 'setsid unity': http://paste.pm/gbe.js
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: that is always a good choice;-)
<SCHAAP137> i went from 13.10 to 14.04 recently, no issues whatsoever
<skinux> A few warnings and a couple of errors...now seems stuck. No clue if this is normal.
<Codmadnesspro_> The default action is to keep your current version. *** nmbd.conf (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ? what is the recommended option?
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. I am getting a : AH00037: Symbolic link not allowed or link target not accessible: /home/vvjhu/www . where ~/www/ -> /media/.../www/ .  This is apache 2.4 ubuntu 12.04. How do I fix this ?
<Frag-O-Byte> Back
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: depends, did you edit nmdb.conf? or do you use it?
<zzxc> daftykins: You know I was there too. And yes as I mentoned irssi prompt was displaying an extra / the begining. Seeing as how it was all instances of the same typo mistake, I would call it a typo. But if you really want to get into an aguement over grammer I suggest we have this outside of the #ubuntu channel instead of carrying it on in here.
<Codmadnesspro_> Never modified anything at all
<Codmadnesspro_> It just poped up when i typed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> zzxc: that's ok, just use your status window for commands in future :)
<zzxc> Vivekananda: symbolic links don't deal well with relativistic paths. I would suggest diving it a full path from the root directory.
<SCHAAP137> then, i would replace it with the new version
<Frag-O-Byte> Is there anyone who can help me with my issue i have regarding iec958 sound device..?
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, done
<Codmadnesspro_> So is that a y or a n?
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: since it's possible the new config has extra lines in it by default
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, but always one icon
<SCHAAP137> i would replace it if you didnt use/edit the file beforehand
<mp33pm> does anyone know
<Codmadnesspro_> So should I press y or n?
<Vivekananda> zzxc: I reinstalled ubuntu and this setup was working great before
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: ???
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, i've reduced the files, but not solved completely
<SCHAAP137> Y
<cristian_c> :)
<Codmadnesspro_> k
<SCHAAP137> you can also see the diff with D
<cristian_c> Tiensbakung, that file is present yet
<Codmadnesspro_> Omfg? the putty just closed
<reisio> mp33pm: know what?
<Codmadnesspro_> fuck
<Vivekananda> zzxc: ooo shoot. I guess you mean giving it the full path when CREAting the symbolic link itself right
<mp33pm> has anyone experienced any issues with installing intel iris (onboard mbp 13inch retina - 4th gen) graphics drivers on 14.04
<zzxc> daftykins: Well do, but please don't be rude for an honest mistake again.
<zzxc> Vivekananda: Yeppers
<Vivekananda> got it
<daftykins> zzxc: terribly sorry you see it that way, but come now, you know this channel's policies.
<daftykins> anywho must go now
<IotaSpencer> nmdb.conf sounds like network manager database .conf @ Codmadnesspro_
<Codmadnesspro_> o
<mp33pm> reisio: i'm running 14.04 on parallels on my retina mbp with intel iris graphics and i'm not sure that they driver is installed and i only see a resolution option of 800x600
<Codmadnesspro_> WTF?
<Codmadnesspro_> root@vm79190:~# sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tiensbakung> cristian_c: you know, there is a saying, imperfection is sometimes perfect. :-[
<cristian_c> uhm
<Codmadnesspro_> Fuck what happend
<IotaSpencer> http://blitiri.com.ar/p/nmdb/
<Codmadnesspro_> root@vm79190:~# sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DGJones> Codmadnesspro_: Can you please stop swearing
<IdleOne> Codmadnesspro_: Please don't swear in this channel
<Codmadnesspro_> k
<IotaSpencer> Codmadnesspro_: apt-get is still running
<area51pilot> has the sendto option in Nautilus been removed in 14.04?? Its not an option for me now yet sendto-nautilus is installed
<IdleOne> thank you
<Codmadnesspro_> o
<Codmadnesspro_> i thought i blew the vps up xD
<IotaSpencer> nah, you disconnected yourself or got kicked
<CornishPasty> Lol this channel is so PC it's silly
<Elfuego> Its more PC than the BBC
<Codmadnesspro_> xD
<Elfuego> and thats  saying something
<IotaSpencer> bull
<CornishPasty> Somebody used words on the internet!
<IotaSpencer> ^
<CornishPasty> Elfuego: indeed
<mrpl> Hi, I installed to flashdrive using unetbootin but forgot to create a casper file.
<Frag-O-Byte> People is there anyone who can help me with a problem i have with my sound, its all working im just looking for a way to split it..
<Elfuego> Buy a splitter adapter?
<Codmadnesspro_> rap
<Codmadnesspro_> crap
<IotaSpencer> mrpl: um unetbootin should create casper itself
<mp33pm> i give up on ubuntu
<mp33pm> peace
<Codmadnesspro_> ^
<Codmadnesspro_> so hard :P
<Vivekananda> zzxc: still getting the same thing https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/fe6536d774b00958c45f
<IotaSpencer> ubuntu isn't hard, it just takes not hacking core to stay working
<Elfuego> Im having issues getting SSL to work with opencloud again LS
<skinux> Anyone know a fix for errors here: http://paste.pm/gbe.js
<mrpl> IotaSpencer, it offers you the option to size the save file but I overlooked and didnt alot any megabytes for saving
<Codmadnesspro_> elf are you using cloudflare?
<Elfuego> No
<Elfuego> self hosted
<Codmadnesspro_> o
<IotaSpencer> mrpl: unless your going to be dual booting that mb thing between os's is meaningless
<Elfuego> was running a super old version
<IotaSpencer> or some ****
<Codmadnesspro_> i don't bother with ssl certs they are too hard to install xD
<IotaSpencer> ^ bull
<Elfuego> just reinstalled 14.04 + it and its being a PITA
<mrpl> Iotaspencer, the install is to a 16 gb usb
<Codmadnesspro_> PITA bread?
<Codmadnesspro_> xD
<IotaSpencer> mrpl: jeezus h christ
<Codmadnesspro_> bum buzzled
<mrpl> k/
<mrpl> I mean....?
<Codmadnesspro_> \o/
<IotaSpencer> 16 gb for something that could be on a 8gb stick
<Elfuego> side note - do you know if they fixed the issue with loading huge SMB shares causing a large amount of cpuram usage
<zzxc> Vivekananda: Hmmm thats an interesting symbolic link...
<IotaSpencer> i haven't seen the .* anything come out yet
<area51pilot> has the sendto option in Nautilus been removed in 14.04?? Its not an option for me now yet sendto-nautilus is installed
<Vivekananda> zzxc: something worng ?
<mrpl> I alotte 2.7 gb for the system files and the rest as a storage partition
<Codmadnesspro_> Erm can someone help??? I just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and i chose the wrong language how do i go back?
<crocjob67686756> HELP - cron not able to run python script
<zzxc> I don't know I've never seen a symbolic link with an @ sign. Why did you do a ^C?
<Frag-O-Byte> anyone know how i add another "Built in Device" to pulseaudio control pannel?
<Vivekananda> just mistakenly
<area51pilot_> has the sendto option in Nautilus been removed in 14.04?? Its not an option for me now yet sendto-nautilus is installed
<Codmadnesspro_> HELP HELP! I CHOSE THE WRONG KEYBOARD  CONFIG!!!! http://prntscr.com/3fjf53
<zzxc> Vivekananda: Kind of a silly question but does apache have premissions to the folder in you're home?
<zzxc> your*
<Codmadnesspro_> Probs run it as root
<Codmadnesspro_> HELP HELP! I CHOSE THE WRONG KEYBOARD  CONFIG!!!! http://prntscr.com/3fjf53
<xenolyse> I need to be able to sort image files by dimension (not filesize). Is there a Image Viewer or Photo Manager which can do this?
<skinux> Okay, I've got Unity reset, and selected different desktop background. However, background is still black and right-click still doesn't work.
<Codmadnesspro_> HELP HELP! I CHOSE THE WRONG KEYBOARD  CONFIG!!!! http://prntscr.com/3fjf53
<Codmadnesspro_> omg ive done it wrong :((((((((((((((((
<Codmadnesspro_> HELP HELP! I CHOSE THE WRONG KEYBOARD  CONFIG!!!! http://prntscr.com/3fjf53
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: press tab, right arrow key
<crocjob67686756> AdmV0rl03: Hi Can you help me with - cron job not running python script
<DGJones> Codmadnesspro_: No need to repeat so often, if you don't get a response, please be patient
<Codmadnesspro_> Schaap so im basicly clicking ok?
<zzxc> Vivekananda: Secondly did you shutdown apache prior to this link
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: just go to Cancel, repeat the installer from the start
<Codmadnesspro_> oh
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: use Tab key and arrow keys
<Codmadnesspro_> ty
<herbstwind> ddd
<Codmadnesspro_> so do i just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again?
<herbstwind> toll
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: i guess so, maybe it will be nicer to use a web console of some sort (HTML5/java) instead of the SSH session
<Codmadnesspro_> yeh :/
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: when your sshd daemon restarts, or when in installs the new version, you can lose the connection
<Vivekananda> zzxc: I am trying to make sure those are as expected and here are the relevant secions of the files -- https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/fe6536d774b00958c45f
<Codmadnesspro_> what do you recommend of a web console?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro_: What for?
<Codmadnesspro_> Erm it just stopped and posted this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: your hosting provider does not have an option to see a console through the internet browser?
<Vivekananda> zzxc: I have done a service apache2  restart many times and can do it again
<Codmadnesspro_> yeh it does schapp
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: for system upgrades that would be recommendable
<Codmadnesspro_> o
<Frag-O-Byte> is there a ubuntu help channel?
<bekks> Frag-O-Byte: You are in it. :)
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: it's like a true console, not a SSH session, so more reliable when you install an OS
<Codmadnesspro_> Because it said E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) should i intall it again?
 * Frag-O-Byte facepalms
<Codmadnesspro_> On my vps providor theres a button saying vnc console
<Codmadnesspro_> is that it?
<SCHAAP137> yeah, possibly
<skinux> This is rediculous. Desktop backround isn't listening to background that is set. It just stays black.
<Frag-O-Byte> Is there anyone who can help me with a problem i have with my sound, its all working im just looking for a way to split it..
<SCHAAP137> Frag-O-Byte: install jackd
<rezan> how do i change bash $3.2 to home ..can somebody tell me
<SCHAAP137> Frag-O-Byte: http://jackaudio.org/
<Frag-O-Byte> thank you installing now
<SCHAAP137> rezan: cd ~
<Codmadnesspro_> SCHAAP it gave a java error http://prntscr.com/3fjhx0
<Codmadnesspro_> Application blocked by security settings
<SCHAAP137> ah ok, they probably used a self-signed Java code certificate
<bekks> Codmadnesspro_: Then fix your client to allow it.
<SCHAAP137> new versions of Java block that
<michele_> hi
<michele_> i have a freeze problem with the last version of ubuntu
<Codmadnesspro_> k ill send a support ticket
<zzxc> Vivekananda: Right right. I'm wondering if the new folder doesn't have r/w/x premissions for apache it would give an error simalar to that.
<zzxc> Vivekananda: I actualy need to get back to work again.
<Vivekananda> zzxc: shoot have to be away for a bit. Please ping me if anything strikes you as to be done and I will check it. HOpe to chat again soon and thanks
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: tell me, did u already run the installer before, and then your SSH session got disconnected, correct?
<Codmadnesspro_> Yeah
<rezan> i did cd ~ but it still shows bash $3.2 instead of rezan@localhost
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: so the installer is still running in the background, ok
<Codmadnesspro_> o k
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro_: how far in the install process were you?
<zzxc> Vivekananda: Haha thats actually pretty good timing
<Vivekananda> zzxc: lrwxrwxrwx 1 vvjhu vvjhu 60 May  2 15:25 www -> /media/Yojimbo/gdrives/varun.vikram@airius/safeview_www/www/
<Vivekananda> zzxc_working: lrwxrwxrwx 1 vvjhu vvjhu 60 May  2 15:25 www -> /media/Yojimbo/gdrives/varun.vikram@airius/safeview_www/www/
<Vivekananda>  just so you know
<saiarcot895> SCHAAP137 and Codmadnesspro_: http://askubuntu.com/a/100707/241580
<Codmadnesspro_> k brbb
<zzxc_working> Vivekananda: Hmm. ALright If I think of anything I'll let you kno
<SCHAAP137> ah, sudo screen -x
<zzxc_working> w
<SCHAAP137> makes sense
<rezan> hi can anyone help on .,..my home directory shows bash-3.2$ instead rezan@localhost
<SCHAAP137> rezan: ok, do you want colours?
<rezan> black
<SCHAAP137> ok rezan, try this
<rdz> hi all. what is the equivalent in ubuntu to insserv of debian? how are /etc/init.d/ scripts installed in 14.04?
<SCHAAP137> PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<SCHAAP137> export PS1
<rdz> or how can i change the order/dependencies of the init scripts'
<rdz> ?
<rezan> how do i change bash $3.2 to home ..can somebody tell me
<SCHAAP137> rezan, read above
<SCHAAP137> perform both command
<SCHAAP137> *s
<xubuntu> hi
<Guest52176> alguien por aqui
<fbarriga> ?
<zenpac> Anyone on ubuntu 14.04 notice TERMINFO problems when ssh'ing to another 14.04 system from non-1404?
<Geo> looks like my sytem crashed mid-upgrade to 14.4... how hosed am I?
<zenpac> vi fails to repaint over removed chars.
<SCHAAP137> hmm, havent tested zenpac
<basiclaser> hey is it massively silly to use 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit machine? or should i take the 30 minutes to upgrade?
<Slart> basiclaser: you won't really miss out on anything
<zenpac> Ive tried it on several 1404 systems and its repeatable.. You can "export TERM=screen" and the problem goes away.
<Slart> basiclaser: I wouldn't reinstall if I found out I had installed the 32-bit version
<zenpac> basiclaser: depends on what you are using it for..
<basiclaser> Slart: great thanks
<zenpac> basiclaser: what are you using it for?
<Slart> basiclaser: unless you've got more than 4GB of memory, of course
<Nothing_Much> I need some help with a Microphone
<Nothing_Much> Not USB
<iq_> hey someone knows the command to proceed after i gave (first) login in terminal... it tells me now that I am logged in but there is no desktop?
<basiclaser> zenpac: text, web and running node
<basiclaser> web dev simply
<saimoele> hello!
<pancakes9> hey if i want to install postfix, and I don't have a domain name like example.com, does it still work?
<zenpac> basiclaser: if you plan to run VM's you may want 64bit.
<basiclaser> nop
<pancakes9> basiclaser: is that nop for my question?
<Nothing_Much> My non-USB microphone won't give out anything except Static, I can't hear my own voice when I record as well, Ubuntu 14.04
<basiclaser> i dont need VMs
<basiclaser> pancakes9:
<Geo> looks like my sytem crashed mid-upgrade to 14.4... how hosed am I?
<Geo> or better... how do i recover?
<pancakes9> basiclaser: what?
<Nothing_Much> My non-USB microphone won't give out anything except Static, I can't hear my own voice when I record as well, Ubuntu 14.04
<iq_> I have only terminal window.. cannt launch the desktop.. anyone knows how?
<SCHAAP137> bbl
<skinux> Here are some details from crash of SignOn-UI, which happens as soon as Unity loads. http://paste.pm/gbg.js
<xtbman> Is there a place for me to Ubuntu Server's syslinux.cfg online? I'm making a multiboot usb and need to see what its append line says, but I only have the ISO.
<xtbman> to see*
<Frag-O-Byte> Schaap137 im finding this complicated to setup i have tried all that i can see on this jack program do you know how i set it up?
<delwe_> SALUT
<skinux> What does this mean: ERROR: apport (pid 3303) Fri May  2 12:46:38 2014: gdbus call error: Error connecting: Could not connect: Connection refused
<decwrl> I'm looking for some assistance on setting up apt-cacher.
<decwrl> I tried to set it up on Ubuntu 14.04 and found that while it starts fine, it doesn't actually proxy anything.  Does anyone have experience setting up apt-cacher, especially under 14.04?
<[gabriel]> hey all slight prollem, album art doesn'r show up in my sound indicator.... it was working a min ago, logged out and back in and now no album art :(
<skinux> Is there some peice of information I haven't provided?????
<Geo> looks like my sytem crashed mid-upgrade to 14.4... how hosed am I? how do I recover?
<xtbman> where is syslinux.cfg located on the Ubuntu Server iso?
<kikimeter> hi guys, do you have a good /etc/hosts file example ? I want to set up properly my /etc/hosts file with hostname, localhost IPv4 and IPv6
<k1l> Geo: run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to get all the missing updated packages
<iq_> 14.04 seems useless without being connected to the internet??
<xtbman> I'm trying to make a multiboot USB stick that includes Ubuntu Server. I've added Grub and the server iso to the USB as instructed. It then says I should modify the grub.cfg and add any options found in the server.iso's append line. Which file would this be in?
<professionaldumb> Hello. X is broken again after upgrade to 14.04. I've experienced trouble with X in the past on this very installation.
<skinux> Idk if anyone checked my paste, but SignOn-UI crashes because it cannot address a memory address.
<Geo> k1l: thanks
<Geo> they had all dl'd
<Geo> just not installed
<professionaldumb> Hello? I need help with Xorg.
<zenpac> The TERMINFO problem only seems to affect xterms...
<zenpac> You have to 1. open an xterm on workstation 2. ssh into a 1404 system. 3. start vim on a text file, 4. Rub out chars, or scroll up/down..
<superherointj> I have installed a new old HD that has data on it on my PC so I can recover some files. But I'm not sure if it was a windows HD or linux. It's really old. In "fdisk -l" I can see "/dev/sdb" but I dont know mounting it because the partition type isn't clear for me.
<professionaldumb> Hello. X is broken again after upgrade to 14.04. I've experienced trouble with X in the past on this very installation.
<superherointj> Is it possible to automatically mount all partitions on this HD?
<Frag-O-Byte> Im back and Jacks APP is useless to me it just cause one almighty noise to squeelch out over my headphones.
<superherointj> Should "fdisk -l" show all partitions in the HD?
<axizor> Hi was wondering if I could get help installing 14.04 I just get a black screen soon after the installer loads and my PC reboots
<axizor> I've tried all the basic stuff to rule hardware conflicts out but still nothing
<axizor> Running on an AMD APU
<Frag-O-Byte> is Built-in Audio just a generic audio device? do i need to install my realtek drivers?
<axizor> 64bit ubuntu, have tried other variants with no success
<Codmadnesspro> Hi again :/
<Frag-O-Byte> hi who?
<axizor> 13.10 and earlier can install fine, just getting black screens and reboots with 14.04
<Codmadnesspro> I installed gui again but when i do "startx" it gives me error Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot find a free VT: Invalid argument.
<skinux> SignOn-UI crashing when Unity (Ubuntu) desktop loads: http://paste.pm/gbg.js
<Codmadnesspro> anyone?
<brian1001> hi everyone, i wondered if someone knew a open source " nurse call" system
<skinux> this is part of my troubleshooting black desktop background and right-click not working
<Codmadnesspro> dont think anyones on
<axizor> Codmadmesspro learn some patience
<axizor> Not all your answers get picked up in the first few seconds of asking
<brian1001> nods :)
<Codmadnesspro> *sigh*
<skinux> I hate not being able to copy details of a program crash.
<Codmadnesspro> :P
<Codmadnesspro> schaap
<axizor> Codmadnesspro? Is that like your XBL gamer tag or something lol
<Codmadnesspro> nah psn gamer tag
<Codmadnesspro> :P
<axizor> Figured it was one of the two
<Codmadnesspro> Its meant to be actally CoDMadnessPRO
<Codmadnesspro> too lazy to type
<Codmadnesspro> :P
<axizor> Ah, I see
<Codmadnesspro> What does this error mean? 0.0 Fatal server error: xf86OpenConsole: Cannot find a free VT: Invalid argument.
<Codmadnesspro> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support          at http://wiki.x.org?
<joepetrix> hi all
<jhutchins> Codmadnesspro: Which release, and which desktop?
<Codmadnesspro> err i just did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop gdm vnc4server and then did startx and it didnt work 0.0
<jhutchins> Codmadnesspro: Try starting gdm (check to see if it's running on Alt-F7 first).
<Kalel> Greetings...
<Voyage> how can i change /etc/resolv.conf so that the system wont change it again?
<Kalel> holstein: Hey..
<Codmadnesspro> When i do alt 7 it shows [18~
<Codmadnesspro> f7*
<jhutchins> Voyage: Configure the dhcp client.
<jhutchins> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<Codmadnesspro> Wait... how do i start gdm?
<jhutchins> Hm, that won't be that much help.
<Codmadnesspro> What is the command to start gdm?
<jhutchins> Codmadnesspro: sudo service gdm status, sudo service gdm start
<Codmadnesspro> gdm start/running, process 591
<jhutchins> !resolv.conf | Voyage
<ubottu> Voyage: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<jhutchins> Voyage: That should explain it.
<Codmadnesspro> root@vm79190:~# sudo service gdm status gdm start/running, process 591 root@vm79190:~# ^C root@vm79190:~# sudo service gdm start start: Job is already running: gdm
<jhutchins> Voyage: Basically you configure /etc/dhclient.conf and tell it not to overwrite DNS settings.
<rdz> hi all. i have a question about creating upstart configuration files. is this the appropriate channel?
<Voyage> jhutchins,  which part of /etc/dhclient.conf ?
<jhutchins> Voyage: Not sure.
<Voyage> jhutchins,  i think  /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf ?
<jhutchins> Voyage: Yeah, probably.
<skinux> I guess upgrading to 14.04 was a mistake.
<jhutchins> skinux: Try a different desktop.  xfce maybe.
<jhutchins> skinux: Check the forums.
<skinux> I already checked forums
<skinux> I already tried GNOME desktop and it worked without problem.
<Voyage> cant change resolv.conf
<Elfuego> Hmm anyone know how to get an hyperV- virtual nic to connect at 1gbps in ubuntu?
<Elfuego> I have hv_netvsc installed
<skinux> I'm not looking to change desktop environments. I'm looking to fix Unity.
<jhutchins> Oh, looky there, dhclient.conf has a manpage.
<Pessimist> skinux, give us more info like what are you doing and what do you expect to happen
<k1l> skinux: see .xsession-errors whats going on there
<jhutchins> Pessimist: He's got a black desktop with no icons, like unity isn't running.
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone know of a way to disable the mouse being able to interact with the application switcher?
<k1l> skinux: is the guest account working propperly?
<skinux> I don't have a guest account
<k1l> o_O ?
<oneof3> hello. will ubuntu play .mov files?
<k1l> skinux: is this a standard ubuntu-desktop install?
<Voyage> jhutchins,  etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base will to do
<elisa> Qualcuno può dirmi un programma per scaricare musica?
<skinux> Yes!
<jhutchins> oneof3: No, but there are programs available in ubuntu that will.
<oneof3> can you recommend one, jhutchins
<k1l> !it | elisa
<ubottu> elisa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jhutchins> Voyage: Good work!
<oneof3> ty jhutchins
<Voyage> so I type in there "nameserver 8.8.8.8" ?
<jhutchins> oneof3: Pretty sure mplayer will, that's my preference.
<Pessimist> skinux, create a new user and try to run x on it.
<Elfuego> Hmm anyone know how to get an hyperV- virtual nic to connect at 1gbps in ubuntu?
<Voyage>  sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  and type "nameserver 8.8.8.8" there ?
<k1l> skinux: see .xsession-errors in the users home. then make a new user and try if he gt the same problems
<jhutchins> Voyage: I haven't had to do this in several years so I'm not clear on the details.
<Voyage> jhutchins,  cat /etc/resolv.conf still points to old ip
<Puppy> This is what I discover from exploring linux! O.O
<k1l> Pessimist: skinux "running x on it" is choose the other user in the lightdm. running startx will break some file permissions and cause more trouble on ubuntu
<jhutchins> Voyage: I would expect you'd have to stop/start networking to cycle the client and make it take effect.
<Pessimist> k1l, we didn't say he needs to run it with startx
<Voyage> hm
<k1l> Pessimist: yes, but unfortunately most users did see some cool howto where they use startx and they think that is the standard usage. didnt meant to judge you, just wanted to make it clear.
<jhutchins> Voyage: You could probably kill and re-start dhclient.
<jhutchins> Voyage: Take a look at ps ax to see what options are being passed to it.
<Voyage> jhutchins,   I have made it nameserver 8.8.8.8 but I cant ping google.com now
<jhutchins> k1l: startx used to be fairly common before the DM standard caught on.
<jhutchins> Voyage: Simply changing resolv.conf should make it use the new settings.
<k1l> jhutchins: yep, i know.
<roald> jhutchins: still using startx, it so quick
<jhutchins> I just use a dm with auto-login.
<Pessimist> jhutchins, standard until you have to fix your machine...
<qin_> k1l: what is "blessed" method of running few x servers?
<jhutchins> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<rypervenche> <--- Another startxer :) Although I alias startx to "startx & sleep 30 && logout" to keep my TTY from having a user logged in.
<skinux> After creating a new user account, only remaining problems are black desktop background, and right-clicking background still doesn't work.
<k1l> starting a nother user with switch account will start a second x
<k1l> i dont say there is no need for startx anymore. but for 99,99% of the users in here its the absolut best way to use *dm
<skinux> I logged out of my primary user account before I logged into this one.
<strangr> hi i am getting Bus error (core dumped) whenever i try to browse / in nautilus
<strangr> but when i do the same as root i am able to do so
<strangr> am facing a similar problem with gedit also
<strangr> please help
<k1l> strangr: make sure your stuff in your /home belongs to your user
<strangr> i have done a chown username -R ~/*
<strangr> but no luck
<strangr> i am able to browse /home/username without any problems
<strangr> k1l ^
<rypervenche> strangr: What does this output? "namei -om /home/username"
<strangr> rypervenche / seems to be owned by root
<strangr> home and username are owned by username
<rypervenche> strangr: That's normal, can you please provide us with the output?
<Kamaris> does anyone know what the 32bit library package is called now in trusty tahr since ia32-libs is no longer being used?
<strangr> f: /home/sinjar
<strangr>  drwxr-xr-x root   root   /
<strangr>  drwxr-xr-x sinjar sinjar home
<strangr>  drwx------ sinjar sinjar sinjar
<strangr> rypervenche ^
<brian1001> i wondered if someone knew a open source " nurse call" system
<strangr> rypervenche any ideas?
<rypervenche> strangr: Not really. Try starting nautilus from the terminal and when it crashes, put the output from the terminal into a pastebin.
<skinux> I can't find one damn log with info of why desktop background stays black!
<strangr> rypervenche all i get is Bus Error (Core Dumped)
<strangr> rypervenche similar is the output with gedit
<skinux> Which logs do you guys need to help me figure this out? I'll paste whatever you need.
<Baako> anyone having issues updating to 14?
<Baako> anyone having issues updating to 14?
<bekks> Baako: What would happen if someone doeS?
<Pessimist> !patience | Baako
<ubottu> Baako: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Baako> i aint ignored bekks
<bekks> Baako: You arent ignored. We just need an actual support question. :)
<innocent95> Hi
<strangr> also whenever nautilus crashes icons on my desktop disappear
<skinux> What does this mean by 'already' and 'unseen'? apport: report /var/crash/_usr_bin_signon-ui.124.crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage DoS
<Tine> Hello. How can I enable VP9 in Firefox?
<innocent95> How to make xchat minimized to tray ?
<kostkon> innocent95, what's your problem exactly
<innocent95> kostkon, I can't see xchat on the taskbar menu
<innocent95> nearby the clock
<Tine> I read that VP9 has been enabled in Firefox 28, but in my copy of 29 it's not.
<innocent95> kostkon, ?
<rypervenche> Tine: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/993426
<kostkon> innocent95, what version of ubuntu are you on
<innocent95> 12.04
<Tine> rypervenche, TU
<odife> please any performance between 32bit and 64bit ubuntu? my computer has up to  4gb. I'm currently using 32bit
<kostkon> innocent95, good. then install the xchat-indicator package and xchat will then integrate into your messaging menu, the little envelope icon
<bekks> odife: Do you have a 64bit CPU?
<odife> yes
<kostkon> innocent95, you might need to restart xchat after installing that pacakge
<bekks> odife: Then there is no reason in not using a 64bit OS.
<innocent95> kostkon, ok, the peep sound is not working too
<kostkon> innocent95, just select a audio file for it in xchat's prefs
<innocent95> kostkon, Do i haveto ?
<innocent95> have to*
<odife> ok. I have a lot of things installed in my current system. I am afraid of upgrading now
<innocent95> kostkon, doesn't it has a  default peep sound ?
<bekks> odife: You cant upgrade from 32bit to 64bit. You have to reinstall.
<kostkon> innocent95, not anymore on ubuntu
<innocent95> kostkon, Thank you very much bro.
<odife> ok. Will the software I use in 32bit work in 64?
<kostkon> innocent95, np
<bekks> odife: The most easy way would be to install the 64bit version of your software.
<innocent95> kostkon, can't see it after installing it :) ?
<odife> ok. that would mean a lot of download. all the same thanks very much, bekks
<innocent95> and restarting xchat
<kostkon> innocent95, are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<innocent95> it's xchat i guess
<innocent95> O'h there is something changed
<innocent95> in the left hand dock
<kostkon> innocent95, it should be like this http://ubuntuone.com/34WXSroBFAGgz9IqdBrKdM
<kostkon> innocent95, yes, that also
<innocent95> it becomes  giving me how  much messages do i have
<kostkon> innocent95, yes
<innocent95> oooooooooooh
<innocent95> kostkon, inside the message
<kostkon> innocent95, exactly
<skinux> I think I figured out part of it.
<innocent95> kostkon, I was thinking that it has it's own icon
<kostkon> innocent95, you should be able now to bring up its window even if you close it, not just minise it
<kostkon> innocent95, no
<skinux> dpkg.log.1 shows signon-ui had status of half-installed....that's probably part of why it crashes under my primary user account.
<innocent95> ah Yes
<innocent95> But it's better if it's with it's own icon
<innocent95> its*
<innocent95> kostkon, Do you have peep sound in your One account ?
<kostkon> innocent95, no
<lvfjf> One is a deprecated service
<skinux> Also! Isn't Ctrl+Alt+Backspace supposed to restart Display Manager???
<strangr> Any ideas on that Nautilus issue
<Pessimist> skinux, you need to enable it first
<Kalel> Cheese keep hanging. maybe I should install guv
<innocent95> Okay
<kostkon> skinux, it's disabled by default, the option to enable it is in your keyboard prefs somewhere
<skinux> I don't find it anywhere in keyboard pres
<numbers> Ubuntu isnt letting me create a live USB
<kostkon> skinux, random image from the net http://i.stack.imgur.com/a2ipl.png
<bekks> numbers: why not?
<numbers> bekks,  i do not know, when i try and use startup disk creator it does not read the iso, and when i use winusb it doesnt read the usb
<tom_7> hi
<Pessimist> tom_7, o/
<Kalel> Am I able to run windows games on ubuntu with wine?
<tom_7> cairo dock does not work in my ubunto 13.10
<Pessimist> Kalel, check http://appdb.winehq.org. Also check PlayonLinux
<skinux> What does signon-ui ("Single Sign-On UI") have to do with logging into Ubuntu Desktop?
<Pessimist> tom_7, provide more information
<tom_7> the bottom went black where the cairo dock should be displayed
<Kalel> Pessimist: Ok.. I'm wanting install some cd's I have..
<skinux> Wait a minute...since I upgraded to Trusty Trahl, shouldn't signon-ui's reported installation media be Trusty instead of Raring?
<kostkon> skinux, " signon-ui's reported installation media" that doesn't make any sense
<skinux> First of all, those three problem reports happen every time I login to my primary user account, but not logging into this second one I created.
<skinux> Does that indicate my primary user account is partially corrupted?
<jdjjj> I have ubuntu installed on my computer and i installed windows 7 alongside now my computer boots straight to windows and the live cd loads and loads and then goes to a black screen with error messages
<wickedheadache> <needs something bete then photorec...i ran outa hd space during an auto update messed it up
<wickedheadache> jdjjj: loa the disk install grub
<x1y6z4> test
<wickedheadache> sup? xly
<jdjjj> wickedheadache:  I installed windows 7 over xp and my live cd sends a bunch of errors
<wickedheadache> <checks e-mail
<wickedheadache> win7 and xp hardware are not compatable...did you do a widows install of ubuntu...winbuntu?
<ikonia> window 7 and XP can run on the same hardware just fine
<ikonia> and those two operating systems have no impact of a liveCD's behaviour
<wickedheadache> putting linux and windows on their own hds/ partitions is adviseable < hard drive by itself
<brianblaze420> the only difference is ide no?
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> they can share a hard disk just fine
<wickedheadache> the cd should still work unless its physicaly damaged
<brianblaze420> or an error while urning
<brianblaze420> burning*
<wickedheadache> right but it worked previously
<brianblaze420> then try again
<brianblaze420> 10 times
<ikonia> I think you need to focus on the errors it's giving
<ikonia> that will tell you whats going on, or give you a clue
<Bashing-om> brianblaze420: md5sum the .iso file to verify the download integrity ?
<mujhahid> MSG <nick> <message>
<jdjjj> wickedheadache:  ok i am in the live cd what do i do
<mujhahid> I have ubuntu server with problems, I am putting an Ubuntu Desktop LiveCD but bo options to try ubuntu without any changes, you guys would know why?
<skinux> Here are my X.Org and Apport logs, let me know if you need others: http://pastebin.com/UDU6r5PL
<codingman> It should give you the option mujhahid/
<codingman> *mujhahid
<jdjjj> wickedheadache:  ok i am in the live cd what do i do
<kostkon> skinux, i'll assume you have already tried to reset unity/compiz
<wickedheadache> jdjjj: you should be able to instal stuff/ configure the install before actually installing it...or have 2 partitions
<skinux> I've tried resetting Unity....not Compiz
<Bashing-om> mujhahid: The 'alternate" edition" of ununtu does not support a "try ubuntu" mode, only the "desk top" edition.
<codingman> Try resetting compiz.
<wickedheadache> easy route is to check for your partitions
<brianblaze420> sometimes my live cd's work and sometimes they dont boot properly i swear it happens for me just like that
<codingman> Bashing-om: thanks for clearing up what he was saying.
<brianblaze420> but after a reboot it normally works
<codingman> I didn't know if he was installing server or desktop.
<Vivekananda> back
<wickedheadache> jdjjj: you should proceed with install to the partition editor and check things
<Vivekananda> anyone care to help me out with ubuntu 12.04 apache 2.4 setup giving me symlink errors when my symlink is to the root folder itself ?
<wickedheadache> i hope you did not overwrite everything
<ikonia> Vivekananda: what are "symlink errors" ?
<Bashing-om> codingman: I do help when I can .. some times though I too am behind that 8 ball !
<jrib> Vivekananda: you should give details: command line output that describes your symlink structure as well as the errors
<codingman> Bashing-om: haha.
<brianblaze420> vivek perhaps permissions
<wickedheadache> if grub only has one boot option it lods that
<wickedheadache> if windows is first you need to configure windows to display os's during boot
<kdworak> Hey guys, can anyone explain compiling binary packages to me.  Is it the same as compiling form source? What is the purpose?
<kostkon> skinux, are you using this app https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/fusion-icon/ ?
<ikonia> windows display OS during boot, wickedheadache what are you on about ???
<mujhahid> I am using Desktop edition, when Iam booting from virtual Box the option appear, when I am botting from the server that has the problem, this option not appear, just apperar 1. install ubuntu 2. install ubuntu with cloud etc etc
<wickedheadache> if you wish to use grub, go ahead and see if you have 4-7gb to make a new partition?
<skinux> Primary user account has that in left-side launcher.
<dougnet> Any chance of the ComCrap(Comcast) view tv site working with Flash? I'm sure there is a workaround but, search engines are giving crap returns.
<wickedheadache> hey ikonia
<wickedheadache> jdjjj: tried to instal win7 and ubuntu...windows boots up immediately
<skinux> Compiz Icon always crashes, though.
<cactuswizard> my ubuntu went weird
<wickedheadache> ikonia: i've asked that they check the partitions using ubuntu live cd
<ikonia> "check the partitions" ???
<kostkon> skinux, you could try uninstalling it then, at least temporarily. it's just a utility app, nothing really needed. also, have you got anything related to aptana in your startup apps?
<wickedheadache> this is where we are
<ikonia> he just needs to re-apply grub to the mbr
<ikonia> nothing else
<wickedheadache> right
<ikonia> not sure what you're on about
<skinux> I use Aptana, but it doesn't auto-start
<kostkon> skinux, sure? because it's listed in your apport log
<wickedheadache> makeing a fresh linux install oes this like this so he selects the os from grub
<Bashing-om> mujhahid: Sorry, I have never encounted a liveDVD with the option" install ubuntu with cloud etc etc" -> a server install disk ?
<wickedheadache> basically like you said
<ikonia> wickedheadache: nothing like what I said
<cactuswizard> what should i do, network connections disappear
<ikonia> he just needs to re-apply grub to the mbr, nothing else
<akio> hell awsm7
<akio> hello*
<wickedheadache> ikonia xD how to do this from live cd then
<ikonia> wickedheadache: just use grub-install
<ikonia> !grub | wickedheadache
<ubottu> wickedheadache: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cactuswizard> hey could someone plz tell me wtf should i do
<ikonia> it's documented in htere
<ikonia> there
<cactuswizard> network connections disappear after coming back from standby
<wickedheadache> jdjjj: ^^^
<skinux> Hmm...dpkg-reconfigure compiz results in a lot of things not found.
<jdjjj> what
<wickedheadache> ikonia posted helpful info
<Vivekananda> jrib: ikonia sure : here is the output along with relevant config files https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/fe6536d774b00958c45f  . I have ubuntu 12.04  and apache 2.4. The error about symlink is there in the output
<jdjjj> i didnt see
<wickedheadache> the grub link should help you jdjjj
<jdjjj> what dud he say
<wickedheadache> !grub jdjjj
<jdjjj> !grub < jrib
<ubottu> jdjjj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jdjjj> !grub > jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<wickedheadache> !grub | jdjjj
<ubottu> jdjjj: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> Vivekananda: apache directory permissions and the followsymlinks directive are not set
<ikonia> Vivekananda: (not file system permissions, apache directory permissions)
<numbers> ubuntu is not letting me burn a live usb can someo ne please help me in this
<brianblaze420> !drank
<Vivekananda> ikonia: where and how do I set those ? inside apache2.conf file ?
<ikonia> the directory and followsymlinks directives
<Vivekananda> okay let me try and repaste
<jrib> ikonia: how are you certain it's not a filesystem permissions issue?
<Vivekananda> ikonia: I will need to include lines in line 26 box 2 right ?
<ikonia> jrib: I'd say %75
<jrib> heh
<ikonia> jrib: normally get "permission denied" on file system permissions, not allowed is either apache or apparmor
<numbers> please can someone assist me in helping me create a live USB PLEASEEEEEE
<Bashing-om> numbers: See : http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu .. see if these help.
<Vivekananda> numbers: what is the error you are getting ?
<Vivekananda> if you are using windows or already have ubuntu both have readily available programs to create live usb
<numbers> Vivekananda, No error just nothing popping out, that is what is driving me crazy, im trying to create a live windows usb from ubuntu
<Vivekananda> oo hmmm I have done ubuntu from windows but not vice versa
<cactuswizard> hey can someone help me?
<Vivekananda> ikonia: isnt line 27 box 2 taking care of follow symlinks ?
<cactuswizard> all network connections disappear after coming back from standby
<Bashing-om> !ask cactuswizard
<numbers> Vivekananda, So i cant burn a windows usb from ubuntu?
<ikonia> Vivekananda: correct, so permissions or aparmor
<Vivekananda> no of course you must be able to just that I dont know/ never done
<Vivekananda> ikonia: no clue what aparmor is
<ikonia> Vivekananda: is /media/ data ntfs by chance
<Vivekananda> sadly yes
<ikonia> Vivekananda: yeah that's going to be a problem
<Vivekananda> but ikonia I need to say that I formatted ubuntu recently and before this I had ubuntu same version and it was working fine with the same partition and same file journaling system
<ikonia> file jornalling system ?
<Vivekananda> I mean the formatting was ntfs then also
<ikonia> as jrib suggested, check the file system permissions too, as the apache users perspective
<ikonia> but normally that's a permission denied error
<Vivekananda> hmmm I wonder ho to check that. I guess should download mount manager or something and check there or perhaps edit my fstab ( the partition is not automounting ) so it automounts with correct permissions
<Vivekananda> ikonia: but before I do the above I need to find how to include the directory directives you said above.
<skinux> Is it safe to use GNOME session and remove and then re-install Unity?
<jdjjj> .j #linux
<cactuswizard> hmm
<cjz> if i use ipvsadm to setup a virtual server where would I see it listening on a port?
<Bashing-om> skinux: My opinion !unity is deeply enbedded in the operating system one installed, not a good idea to try and (un-)install unity. Breaks lots of things.
<qin_> skinux: What is stoping you from installing Gnome-Ubuntu?
<qin_> sorry, did not see line about wrecked compiz
<mmazing2> soooo, i'm trying to boot ubuntu via USB stick on my new laptop, and i get "Invalid partition table!", i've tried two different USB sticks, both of which boot perfectly fine on my other laptop and desktop, what am i missing here?
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: UEFI ? .. can be a real pain to get a different operating system to boot on some OEM's set ups.
<mmazing2> UEFI is turned off
<skinux> In session menu, I have "Gnome" and "Ubuntu", Ubuntu (Unity) is default)
<one23> hello. in ubuntu software center, can you update installed software, can you detect installed software that have new version?
<skinux> I'm not sure what you mean by Gnome-Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Try with it on, as ubuntu will boot in UEFI mode.
<mmazing2> Bashing-om: i'll try that, but i'm booting into YUMI Multiboot, so i'm not sure that would work
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Can't sat about YUMI, I have seen that on some systems - fast boot must be turned off .
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: 'nother thing ! .. make sure Windows is not in hibernation  !
<mmazing2> Bashing-om: hmmm, fastboot is set to "thorough" so i would assume that is off
<mmazing2> i turned off "usb boot support" so maybe that might work :\
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Beats me what "thorough" may be also. Time to read the instructions ?
<Nothing_Much> My non-USB microphone won't give out anything except Static, I can't hear my own voice when I record as well, Ubuntu 14.04
<mmazing2> Bashing-om: ok, i enabled UEFI, it wants a target to point at to boot, is "bootmgr" incorrect?
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Humm.. think more in the line of efi-manager (??).
<mmazing2> Bashing-om: i have to "Add Boot Option" and it is asking for a filename and gives me a file manager
<Jordan_U> mmazing2: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<mmazing2> Jordan_U: I can't boot at all currently :(
<calimero8282> hello guys
<Jordan_U> mmazing2: /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<calimero8282> my audio doesn't work! i've lubuntu 14.04, there's not sound icon
<mmazing2> Jordan_U: I'm using YUMI multiboot, I found a program that makes it work for UEFI, i'll try your suggestion first and then otherwise im going to go have a beer :)
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Well, let's think this through, booting is looking for boot code -> to a boot manager (YUMI ??) Now in UEFI there exist a separate partition to hold the boot code that loads the boot manager. Depending on where you are in the boot process is what is being looked for next.
<Jordan_U> mmazing2: For preparing the bootable USB follow the instructions on Ubuntu's website.
<rezan> hi
<rezan> how do i change bash $3.2 to user@localhost..can somebody tell me
<Kamaris> anyone know how to get rid of the wifi icon on a system that is hardwired in?
<jrib> rezan: how did you log in?
<mmazing2> Jordan_U: Bashing-om: thanks for the help, im too tired from work today to mess with this, computer is fussy for some reason, ill try and do a plain burn of ubuntu onto a stick by itself, hopefully that works
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Right, Like I have advised , I have seen that on some systems getting an alternate OS to boot can be very trying,
<Jordan_U> mmazing2: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rezan> jrib:- I loged in as rezan
<jrib> rezan: how did you create the user?
<mmazing2> Jordan_U: just to mention, this usb stick and another works perfectly well in 3 other computers, so it's an issue with this specific laptop
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: See jordan_u's last, also, UEFI booting, that USB stick will also have to be created with UEFI enabled to boot UEFI .
<rezan> jrib:- first i log in as root then wend to system and then added username as rezan
<jrib> rezan: what command?
<Jordan_U> mmazing2: It might be booting via BIOS rather than UEFI on the other laptops.
<rezan> Jrib:- i didnt use any command just went on system
<mmazing2> Bashing-om: hmm, YUMI uses pendrivelinux to do all of this, so it may be a setting in YUMI
<jrib> rezan: you logged in as root into the GUI?
<rezan> Jrib:- yes
<mmazing2> Jordan_U: Bashing-om: thanks again for your help, i think i have a good starting point once i get back home, cya
<jrib> rezan: that's kind of odd since ubuntu doesn't even have a password for root by default
<Jordan_U> mmazing2: You're welcome.
<jrib> rezan: what's the output of "echo $0" in this shell with the prompt you don't like?
<Bashing-om> mmazing2: Maybe, If you ar creating the USB stick on that same box, make sure you do boot in UEFI mode.
<rezan> Jrib:- hmm...what should i do then ,,?? and what if it is in redhat
<jrib> rezan: if you are in redhat, then this channel is for ubuntu support and you should go to the redhat channel
<rezan> jrib:- if i do echo $0 then it will show bash
<Yelu> rezan, change bash shell prompt: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu%20changing%20shell%20prompt%20to%20user%20host
<rezan> jrib:- okie thanks
<Aikar> anyone experienced with triple head with nvidia sli/dual gpu cards? anytime I enable xinerama OR Base Mosaic, login screen is fine, all 3 monitors, but logging in, the system grinds to a halt with really laggy mouse movement. happened on 13.10, hoped 14.04 would fix, but didnt
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> how can I use my scroll wheel to run "show windows" (super + w)
<xangua> mozzarella: your scroll wheel? you mean mouse gestures or something?
<mozzarella> xangua: scroll wheel click
<subcool> ok- imma flip. i cant seem to attach my galaxy note 2014 to either of my linux boxes. It refuses to recognize my device's drives. - this is pissing me off. I get a error code 150
<reisio> mozzarella: just map it
<subcool> the fact im getting bad results from google means to me that its a simple issue to resolve.. which brought me here. what did i ops and miss that anyone could randomly thing of that is messing me up.
<subcool> its happening on TWO of my machines, both of which are kubuntu 12.04 or so
<Aikar> anyone experienced with triple head with nvidia sli/dual gpu cards? anytime I enable xinerama OR Base Mosaic, login screen is fine, all 3 monitors, but logging in, the system grinds to a halt with really laggy mouse movement. happened on 13.10, hoped 14.04 would fix, but didnt
<verme> hello
<verme> I performed a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 and session does not start from lightdm, anybody knows how to solve it?
<Whiskey1> anyone know why the bugger 13.04/14.04 kill my working cpu fan (a clean install of 13.10 solves it)
<subcool> ok... so- even better. the code comes upw ith a known camera issue stuff- which doesnt even really fix the issue. But- the thing is.. i dont have a camera.. This is my tablet. it should just offer me the directories of my folders.. which it does- but it doesnt let me view the contents.. only the fodlers..
<Squarepy> verme what window manager?
<Whiskey1> subcool: using MTP in camera mode are you?
<verme> Squarepy, window manager is the default one
<subcool> Whiskey, both
<Whiskey1> i fint MTP to just suck and be buggy
<subcool> Whiskey, neither work
<Squarepy> verme did not know it ran on lightdm
<subcool> i've never had issues like this before. My other computer see's the drive, but refuses to mount it.
<Whiskey1> same for my S3/S4 and firefly tablet
<subcool> wtf? this shouldnt be soo bugy. THEY are LInux based.
<subcool> we are their lifeline.. hwo can we not simply dock it?
<verme> Squarepy, when I install gdm I can start the session
<Whiskey1> subcool: not a clue but it irks me to no end that this is something windows does nad does well and lunux just doesnt
#ubuntu 2014-05-03
<subcool> exactly- windows is known for not working.
<Whiskey1> lets try now that im on 14.04
<ice9> how to install the 32bit libs on trusy?
<subcool> we all praise on how well kubuntu is- but .. really most of this stuff only works because we are board and go after making it work. - some of this stuff should be simply - plug n go.
<biffbaxter> verme - so unity yes?
<subcool> ive been stalling to upgrade the new vers. - they come out too quickly.
<Squarepy> biffbaxter, I think so
<verme> biffbaxter, I think yes
<subcool> once im setup with on rev. a new one comes out- that everyone is forcing.
<biffbaxter> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ubuntu-desktop
<sakang> verme:  you might trying installing  lightdm-gtk-greeter
<sakang> try*
<Whiskey1> !!!
<Whiskey1> wow! it worked
<subcool> hoora!
<Whiskey1> had a error 'loading drivers from "...
<verme> biffbaxter, I already performed a sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm ubuntu-desktop without success
<Whiskey1> i missed it, came up with three cameras
<Whiskey1> one of them works, the rest sorta
<subcool> there has to be something up.. how come when i plug in the sd card to a sd reader and try to mount it- it wont mount either..
<biffbaxter> do you know your video chipset by chance?
<subcool> wtf is goin on here.
<verme> sakang, I will try your method :) thank you
<Aikar> anyone experienced with triple head with nvidia sli/dual gpu cards? anytime I enable xinerama OR Base Mosaic, login screen is fine, all 3 monitors, but logging in, the system grinds to a halt with really laggy mouse movement. happened on 13.10, hoped 14.04 would fix, but didnt
<Whiskey1> subcool: what does dmesg show
<Jordan_U> subcool: MTP support has greatly improved between Ubuntu 12.04 and Ubuntu 14.04.
<subcool> neither of them work. i instantly get a error 150
<Whiskey1> Jordan_U: you mean since 13.10 cause it was still buggy as my custoemrs
<Whiskey1> subcool: try mounting it as root
<iceroot> what does "T" means here? drwxrwx--T  5 michael michael    4096 Apr 21 14:04 VirtualBox VMs       getfacl is only showing "flag T"
<Whiskey1> cause usb storage should just work
<subcool> thats what im saying- it should just mount.. :/;
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7382830/
<verme> biffbaxter, sorry for the delay, my video card is a Radeon R9 270X
<subcool> it wont mount hte sd card.. omg..
<verme> I have to reboot the machine, thank you :)
<subcool> what the cli for mounting this thing..
<ice9> how to install the 32bit libs on trusy?
<zykotick9> subcool: "sudo mount /dev/sdX# /mnt"
<mrchristopher> hi.  i have a slightly offtopic question...  i am getting my grandmother a used computer, and price is a big deal...  i am looking at these, and was wondering if I could get some input...   http://www.innovatepc.com/categories/Computers/?sort=pricedesc&page=2   she will be using lubuntu with it
<larrypg> ice9, just curious - what need do you have that makes you want to install them?
<Jordan_U> mrchristopher: I wouldn't personally purchase a computer that I hadn't already tested for hardware compatability with a LiveCD/USB first. Though checking hardware compatability lists also works.
<Jordan_U> !hcl | mrchristopher
<ubottu> mrchristopher: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ice9> larrypg: to run a 32bit program, as I didn't find another way to build it or get the 64 version
<subcool> sorry ahead of time
<subcool> /dev/sdf1: UUID="6663-3838" TYPE="exfat"
<subcool> subcool@Mediaserver:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/USB
<subcool> sudo: unable to resolve host Mediaserver
<subcool> mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<mrchristopher> Jordan_U, im not asking about compatability with ubuntu, i am asking more because i dont know much about computers
<mrchristopher> just how to use em :)
<Whiskey1> subcool: apt-get install fuse
<wickedheadache> can i install fuse anytime?
<subcool> Whiskey, already installed
<Whiskey1> exfat-utils and fuse-exfat
<larrypg> ice9, this is most having to do with google earth but might help - have not tried it...http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<subcool> Whiskey, what?
<Whiskey1> you also need those packages
<p1ro> hi, if some1 can help, im trying to be able to have internet over (wlan0) and lan with sub-nets over (eth0)
<Whiskey1> p1ro: are you wanting to share the interent, or just access those networks
<subcool> Whiskey, ok- in
<p1ro> Whiskey1, i want to be ablle to access network btu with subnet
<ice9> larrypg: thanks for sharing, I think it will solve it
<subcool> Whiskey, erros about exfat
<Whiskey1> p1ro: thats easy, you will need to configure your LAN to NOT use DHCP and just static what ever ip space it has
<Whiskey1> subcool: pastebin
<p1ro> example wlan0 192.168.1.1 (internet) eth0 10.0.0.1 with access to 10.0.*.1....
<xubuntu_> hi
<p1ro> or access to 10.*.*.*
<Whiskey1> p1ro: and setup what ever routes are needed
<xubuntu_> Oh damn this feels rustic
<Whiskey1> xubuntu_: we are, what of it
<p1ro> Whiskey1, i had setup it like that but on eth0 i only can access to 10.0.0.*
<subcool> mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat'
<subcool>  Whiskey
<xubuntu_> I'm new to IRC what exactly is the point?
<Whiskey1> p1l0t: well where does 10.0.x.0/24 reside?
<Whiskey1> xubuntu_: its sicial media from before social media existed
<p1ro> Whiskey1, right now i eth0 10.0.0.10/255.192.0.0
<Whiskey1> subcool: that doesnt make sense if the packages are in, mmm, maybe fuse needs rebuilt?
<xubuntu_> I see
<Bashing-om> xubuntu_: Many people talking to many people on same access .
<p1ro> still not being able to access anything outside 10.0.0.*
<Whiskey1> p1ro: ah on so its not /24 and not subnets
<xubuntu_> Ah like party line telephone
<Whiskey1> what does ip addr sho say
<ice9> how to enable apt-get to install i386 packages?
<Whiskey1> xubuntu_: kinda ya
<cjenkin2> I have an semi-advanced question concerning Ubiquity.
<subcool> Whiskey, uninstall/reinstall?
<mgolisch> the packages are probably named lib32-*
<cjenkin2> Is the package containing keyboard layouts not the same as the default xkb-data ?
<subcool> Whiskey, this is on two machines, so-
<mgolisch> unless your on a multiarch system
<mgolisch> then youd use libraryname:i386
<xubuntu_> Oh guyz did u here? NATO now considers russia an adversary
<Whiskey1> subcool: fun. well, i dunno with out seeing dmesg and such
<subcool> Whiskey, i gave one-- ill do it again.
<Whiskey1> xubuntu_: english not your 3rd language? and Russia is everyones advasary
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7382896/
<Whiskey1> your usb devices is drawing to much power, access was shut down
<xubuntu_> English is my second
<xubuntu_> i'm multi tasking so my spelling sucks
<Whiskey1> hear vs here
<Whiskey1> ah well dont do that
<Beldar> xubuntu_, There is a chat channel #ubuntu-offtopic this is support.
<omgwtf> I used a tutorial to set up rutorrent for multi users, can't get rtorrent to work though, its telling me its not running
<zykotick9> xubuntu_: the #ubuntu channel is _only_ for support of ubuntu issues... not neveral chat.  See Beldar's comment above ;)
<zykotick9> s/neveral/general/
<subcool> Whiskey1, where did you see that
<Whiskey1> [ 6091.929079]    : Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]
<Whiskey1> that tends ot mena its pulling to much or your port doesnt supply enough, usb *should* disable when there are current errors
<omgwtf> It's been 2 hours and don't really know where to start troubleshooting :S
<Whiskey1> omgwtf: whats the issue ?
<omgwtf> I set up rutorrent for multi users
<omgwtf> on a vps
<Whiskey1> and if it makes you feel better ive been screwed for days by 14.04
<subcool> my usb hub might be going bad..
<omgwtf> but I get, No connection to rTorrent. Check if it is really running. Check $scgi_port and $scgi_host settings in config.php and scgi_port in rTorrent configuration file.
<omgwtf> lol
<p1ro> Whiskey1, can u check ur priv?
<Whiskey1> subcool: ah hubs suck, plug in directly if possible
<Whiskey1> p1ro: my priv goes to /dev/null
<omgwtf> and the funny thing was, it worked for one user, now I managed somehow to screw it up
<omgwtf> :p
<cjenkin2> I need some help configuring Ubiquity to recognize a more up-to-date version of xkb-data
<p1ro> omfg!
<Whiskey1> omgwtf: ah i see. well i have damn near zero knowlage in that area
<p1ro> Whiskey1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7382894/
<Whiskey1> p1ro: im sorry that you did not ASK before sending me stuff, see WHY it goes there?
<omgwtf> /dev/null funny
<omgwtf> I guess I'm gonna wait until support emails me back eh
<p1ro> ok
<p1ro> sorry
<p1ro> hi, if some1 can help, im trying to be able to have internet over (wlan0) and lan with sub-nets over (eth0)
<Whiskey1> p1ro: ok the ip you have does not match what you said before, 10.135.0.10 (you said 10.0.0.10)
<p1ro> no it dowes now
<p1ro> 10.0.0.1 i was using as example
<Whiskey1> ok
<Whiskey1> p1ro: ok i think i see the issue
<Whiskey1> A) you always are using subnets, so stop saying that
<Whiskey1> B) define the network you want to access directly, B1) Are any networks going to be accessed via routing
<p1ro> well 10.135.0.1 is a gateway
<Whiskey1> p1l0t: from here it looks like you have a /10 subnet
<p1ro> but i cant even ping there
<Whiskey1> have you made sure cables nad such are correct? and what is the subnet mask on that rotuer?
<Whiskey1> router*
<james0r> using nemo in xubuntu. do i need additional packages to show thumbnail previews for videos?
<Whiskey1> who configured it? is it a soho peice of gear?
<p1ro> Whiskey1, with same configuration im able to ping 10.202.100.1 from windows
<p1ro> Whiskey1, i did set on network-manager app use this only for local resources
<p1ro> or something like
<Whiskey1> 10.202.100.1 is NOT directly accessable from your ethernet ip of 10.135.0.10/10
<Whiskey1> so you had to have a route setup OR it used your INET adapter and happen to have a responce
<p1ro> but is reading the gateway 10.135.0.1
<Whiskey1> ip ro sho
<p1ro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7383018/
<cr1msun> hi, is anyone good with bind9 configuration?
<Whiskey1> that looks good
<Whiskey1> mmm
<Whiskey1> ping 10.135.0.1
<subcool> Whiskey, none of it hleped\
<Whiskey1> then cat /proc/net/arp
<Whiskey1> subcool: anything diff in dmesg?
<subcool> maybe my SD usb hub is dieing and i have to find another one, but-
<subcool> even bypassing the usb hub with the sd in the samsung, it still 150 error ms
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7383051/
<p1ro> Whiskey1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7383062/
<cjenkin2> I need some help configuring Ubiquity to recognize a more up-to-date version of xkb-data
<Whiskey1> subcool: it really looks like your SD adapter (why do you call it a hub?) is broken or not working
<cjenkin2> If this is not the appropriate channel for that type of question, I would appreciate being directed to a more suitable one
<Whiskey1> 10.135.0.1       0x1         0x2         00:01:5c:44:9e:41
<Whiskey1> so the IP layer is working
<Whiskey1> are you /sure/ its a /10 subnet and not a /24?
<Whiskey1> is there a dhcp server running on that network? is it possible that the router will only allow access to devices it has a valaid dhcp for?
<Whiskey1> that mac comes back as a cmts mmmmm
<p1ro> Whiskey1, yes there is a dhcp server, but im setting this one manual
<Whiskey1> what do you get when you do dhcp?
<omgwtf> p1ro, do a route -n and post it
<p1ro> for example if i just turn down wlan0 and remove the option on eth (sue this for resources on its own network) i can ping and connect
<Whiskey1> omgwtf: already looked at it, not it
<omgwtf> ah
<omgwtf> misconfiguration maybe on a dhcp/static config
<Whiskey1> p1ro: ok do that and then give the output again of ip addr and ip ro sho
<Whiskey1> i suspect something doesnt match
<enigma> Hi all. Wifi will see my router but wont connect (authentication failed). Tried with a ubuntu CD on same machine and failed as well. Tried with other computer and succeeded. Could my network card be broken?
<p1ro> omgwtf, whiskey1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7383161/
<omgwtf> enigma, try maybe removing any wireless security and try to see if you can connect
<Whiskey1> p1ro: that was not while you had the wlan0 down
<enigma> omgwtf: ok
<omgwtf> that rules out any incompabilities
<Whiskey1> omgwtf: the issue is NOT the wireless
<Whiskey1> its the wired
<cjenkin2> Thanks all for directing me to #ubuntu-installer :/
<omgwtf> Whiskey1, if he can't ping any ip on the wired network yeah
<omgwtf> I agree
<enigma> omgwtf: but if a different laptop can connect successfully, I guess it's fine. Remember that I tried with a Ubuntu CD and it failed as well to authenticate. Moreover, the laptop was working well the day before.
<omgwtf> enigma, thats strange
<omgwtf> with the same wireless network / shared key ?
<enigma> omgwtf: yes. I even defaulted the router, just in case. I tried network_manager, wicd, wpa_supplicant, I even deleted all my wifi connections and made new ones.
<omgwtf> did you try on different wireless networks ?
<omgwtf> like public hotspot?
<omgwtf> to see if it does the same thing
<enigma> omgwtf: nope, not yet (I live in the woods, really)
<enigma> omgwtf: My android connects well too.
<omgwtf> nice, I'd love to live in a remote area :P
<omgwtf> well maybe if you go to a friends house try to see
<p1ro> Whiskey1, you want same but without wkan0?
<enigma> omgwtf: It gets crazy lonely after a while. And this winter was longer than usual
<omgwtf> if it does the same thing, def the wireless network
<omgwtf> card
<omgwtf> I live in montreal and we had got our part of snow
<enigma> omgwtf, I guess I will have to try other wireless spots, like you said.
<omgwtf> does the laptop work if you plug it with the cable?
<enigma> omgwtf, hey, I live near Rimouski, so I guess we had a similar winter :-)
<enigma> omgwtf, yes, it does
<enigma> omgwtf, I even checked the bios, just in case
<omgwtf> probably the wifi nic, but just to be sure check it on some public hotspot
<enigma> omgwtf, wlan0 can be found. Since it seems to exchange with the router, I guess it does "kind of" work.
<enigma> ok, will do
<omgwtf> you could also get ettercap
<omgwtf> to see maybe which packets are exchanged
<omgwtf> help you troubleshoot further lol
<omgwtf> or if you're curious :P
<enigma> omgwtf: Yes, but that would require some patience :-)
<enigma> omgwtf, Thanks a lot for your help.
<omgwtf> glad I could help with something
<enigma> hey, the snow is melting!
<omgwtf> well back to my rutorrent issues
<doomlord__> is there anything running on ubuntu that can function as an apple airplay client ... i saw somethign claiming to be a totem plugin for that, but wasn't able to get it to work (moved it where it told me , but it wasn't recognized)
<basketball> using uck if i select run console application and then apt-get install gimp when i install ubuntu on my computer from that uck iso will gimp be installed
<sythe> Hiya.  Just wanted to let people know about my WIP Linux game, which will be released on Steam and the USC: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=93007501
<sythe> Don't flood this channel with questions xD, I'll be in #facade.  Thanks
<cr1msun> hi, anyone good with bind9 config?
<basketball> anyone
<basketball> using uck if i select run console application and then apt-get install gimp when i install ubuntu on my computer from that uck iso will gimp be installed
<Segfault_> Hello. Are there any good alternatives to gnome keyring? I am using ECDSA keys, and Gnome keyring does not seem to handle those well, if at all
<grendal_prime> is there a channel for vnc?
<grendal_prime> i cant find one.  i got this situation where i want to run a vnc viewer from a server...
<Segfault_> grendal_prime: I don't know about any vnc channels, but if you describe your problem I might be able to help
<basketball> bazhang,  you were the one to tell me about ack right
<daftykins> grendal_prime: to connect to the desktop of a VNC server from a command line only machine? 0o
<grendal_prime> right ok. so i have this network and i sometimes want people on the outside(the wild world)  to see a desktop so i started thinking...well if they had a webpage they could log into on the gateway device (its a linux softwre router) that would then forward the traffic onto the ip of the machine running the vnc server.
<daftykins> seems like unnecessary obfuscation to me
<grendal_prime> like a vnc gateway. Similar to like forwarding via ssh but using ssl insead?
<daftykins> plus VNC is unsafe anywho
<grendal_prime> what?
<grendal_prime> ok think like this.
<grendal_prime> i got 10 machines. i want 10 people to have access to each one . i have one gateway that is running apache.
<grendal_prime> sorry 10 people to each have access to 1 machine each.
<daftykins> reconfigure to sequential ports
<daftykins> 5900 -> 5909
<daftykins> ;)
<grendal_prime> no...then they have to have a client..that sucks.
<daftykins> which you could host on your site
<daftykins> there are like, plugin based clients afaik
<Segfault_> grendal_prime: So what you are looking for is a web based VNC client?
<grendal_prime> there are java ones..
<daftykins> i think he more wants it to execute upon the server too
<Segfault_> grendal_prime: Take a look at this: https://kanaka.github.io/noVNC/
<grendal_prime> what i need though is the web server to gather like a machine name a user and pass login..that will then forward..or proxy the info to that java server.
<grendal_prime> yaaaa thats what im talken bout.
<grendal_prime> that way you can have like a vnc session manager to several machines...hmm...and i would hope you could shoot a url thatwould have all the info built right in.
<Segfault_> great, the github page should get you started
<grendal_prime> have you built one before?
<daftykins> i don't see it saying how it handles the running-on-the-gateway-but-connects-inside sort of thing
<daftykins> i did see it talk of proxy but... *shrug*
<Segfault_> no, sorry, but I have heard it mentioned at work
<grendal_prime> and you are a....network engineer?  system admin?  porn star?
<grendal_prime> or like me and all of those things?
<Segfault_> I work with systems security, mostly, but I work with a lot of network engineers ;)
<daftykins> off topic guys.
<Segfault_> sorry
<grendal_prime> not really if he was an auto mechanic i would disregard the info.
<grendal_prime> or only a porn star.
<grendal_prime> thanks
<grendal_prime> got to go
<Segfault_> but to be fair, saying "off topic" is off topic too :P
<IdleOne> and saying that saying .... Now back to support.
<uncle_ben> i'm trying to connect remotely but keep getting a "connection timed out" error.  i've configured everything correctly and the router firewall was even turned off temporarily for testing, but i always get the same message
<subcool> Whiskey, referring back to my last pastebin, the thing is - what is dening me the ability to mount the drives properly through the tablet?
<Segfault_> uncle_ben: Define "connect remotely", please
<basketball> using uck if i select run console application and then apt-get install gimp when i install ubuntu on my computer from that uck iso will gimp be installed
<daftykins> uncle_ben: attempting to SSH from internet side into home LAN PC?
<uncle_ben> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> uncle_ben: so, port 22? :) openssh-server installed on the system, "ssh localhost" works to confirm?
<larrypg> basketball, not quite sure what uck is but...if you install ubuntu- do you have to install gimp at the same time...or can it be installed afterwards ?
<uncle_ben> daftykins, yes to all
<Segfault_> uncle_ben: Does SSH work on the local network?
<nith1210> !UCK
<ubottu> uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<daftykins> uncle_ben: if you'd like to share your IP to me in PM i can give your port 22 a quick port scan to determine its' state
<nith1210> larrypg: that said, I've never used it, the stuff I'm reading seems to indicate so; but I don't know.
<bluezone> How do i go back on the "light" ubuntu web browser :P
<basketball> !uck | larrypg
<ubottu> larrypg: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<uncle_ben> daftykins, i don't have that info available right now and i'm not at that computer at the moment...can you at least tell me which tool to use to do the port scan and what i should do if it doesn't find it?
<daftykins> uncle_ben: you don't know your own internet facing IP?
<Segfault_> uncle_ben: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<uncle_ben> daftykins, i don't have it memorised, no
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, thanks
<nith1210> !wireshark | uncle_ben
<nith1210> huh, no wireshark eh?
<uncle_ben> nith1210, i'm not experienced with wireshark but i'll look into that too
<Segfault_> I believe wireshark is meant for capturing packets, not scanning for open ports
<larrypg> basketball: maybe a notice that once you have installed ubuntu (and make sure it is working) to run from a terminal (apt-get install gimp)...unless of course you want to make sure it is installed at the same time that the os is installed
<m100>   /quit
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, what should i do if the port is not found?
<Segfault_> then you have a problem with port configuration in your router
<nith1210> Segfault_: true, but useful if you want to see if the traffic is coming in on the server side.
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, but i even turned off the firewall on my router completely, but it didn't make a difference
<daftykins> uncle_ben: oh so you're not home atm?
<daftykins> whatismyip.com though.
<uncle_ben> daftykins, no i'm not
<Segfault_> Do you know if you are on a NAT?
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, i don't know
<Segfault_> If you are you will have to use 'port forwarding'
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, ok, well i can at least test that...which port should i forward to?
<Segfault_> you need to tell the router that connections on port 22 are to be forwarded to a specific computer on the network
<Segfault_> in this case the computer running openssh
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, hmmmm...ok...can you give me a link for how to do that?
<Segfault_> that depends on your router. Do you have any info about your router?
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, ugh...it's a hybrid modem/router from my isp...who knows where it was manufactured!
<uncle_ben> i'm probably going to have to call them too about this
<amireldor> hi again, from ISRAELITEAM
<Segfault_> uncle_ben: then it will be hard explaining how to do this. You can try looking around here http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<amireldor> why is everyone quiet again?
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, ok thanks...i had a feeling this was going to become a big headache
<Hardcheese> played a game. Game crashed and got back to a desktop in 600x800 (easy to restore). Screen is now near 100% white (some gamma/contrast setting got screwed up). Can the gamma(?) thing be fixed? I can't find any such option.
<nerp> Hardcheese: does it persist after a system restart?
<Segfault_> uncle_ben: np! If you get it up and running, make sure you disable root logins (/etc/ssh/sshd_config) and use a strong password for your user. SSH is often target to brute force attacks
<omgwtf> and read this as well http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-unix-bsd-openssh-server-best-practices.html
<Hardcheese> nerp: hopefully not. Can't restart right now though.
<nerp> Hardcheese: is it possible that some screenblanking process is still active in the background even after the game was closed?
<uncle_ben> Segfault_, yeah thanks...i've actually done my homework on this and did a lot of prepping...already disabled root login and user password login...can only connect via key (assuming i can get the port to listen)!  thanks again for your help
<pancakes9> anyone help me with postfix?
<pancakes9> i tried installing with these directions and can't seem to get email sent http://code.stypi.com/qbvkf6ud
<Hardcheese> nerp: possible. I don't know (I don't even know what that is)
<Izaya> Question, in creating a link to a folder on my Windows partitioned HD... it never seems to persist. I restart, and then the link is dead. Any way I can fix this?
<nerp> Hardcheese: are you on IRC with a different machine?
<daftykins> Izaya: what kind of link where?
<Hardcheese> nerp: nope, but I can barely see anything. But I'll just try to restart the computer.
<nerp> Hardcheese: you can try dropping into another tty with ctrl alt f1, you can come back to the gui with ctrl alt f7
<amireldor> I forgot how to reset my GRUB on an ASUS laptop. Anyone?
<daftykins> amireldor: 'reset' ?
<nerp> once in the terminal mode you can try using ps auxf or something like htop to see if there is anything that shouldnt be there
<amireldor> daftykins, new OS, sorry
<pancakes9> i guess i don't exist!
<amireldor> pancakes9, try /help
<amireldor> brb
<pancakes9> i did
<nerp> Hardcheese: any luck?
<Izaya> daftykins - sorry for the delay. I go to that file on the Windows partitioned HD, rclick, and then move it to my dekstop
<Izaya> desktop*
<james0r2> can't seem to mount my usb flash drive. it doesn't show up running 'fdisk -l' but it is recognized runnign 'lsusb'
<james0r2> if i tail /var/log/syslog it seems to recognize it and doesn't show me any errors --> http://paste.debian.net/97157/
<holstein> james0r2: those go bad
<Axizor> Are there any precompiled trusty builds with 3.14 kernel out there?
<holstein> Axizor: http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/04/install-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-3-14-1-in-linux.html
<holstein> Axizor: there will be no official ubuntu builds, correct
<nerp> james0r2: does it show up with lsblk ?
<Hardcheese> nerp: tried that, didn't work. I'll see if things are the same tomorrow after a reboot. Thanks for the help :).
<Axizor> Yes, I know there aren't any official
<nerp> Hardcheese: np man, sorry I wasnt of more use.
<Axizor> And I know how to manually upgrade, which is why I asked if there are any precompiled builds out there
<james0r2> nerp, no not with lsblk
<Hardcheese> nerp: no, no worries. I appreciate the help very much.
<holstein> Axizor: there are no builds that are supported here, but you are welcome to make your own, or go with a derivitive, if there is one, or follow the link i gave
<nerp> james0r2: Try different usb ports? If you still get nothing the stick is probably bad
<Axizor> Unless you want to know how to resolve a specific APU related installation issue that causes black screens during install which, in my mind, is a result of the kernel, server, and video drivers
<Axizor> Xserver*
<holstein> Axizor: sure.. try another kernel and confirm, and file a bug
<james0r2> nerp, same with other usb ports. it's fairly new though. seems like i've had another one fail while trying to format with gparted.
<holstein> !nomodeset > Axizor
<ubottu> Axizor, please see my private message
<Axizor> Will check. Ty for notifying me, on an ipad so I don't get the same alerts I would on desktop
<nerp> james0r2: I think USB sticks are similar to SSDs in that if they are going to fail they usually do it pretty early
<james0r2> say you make a live usb of a distro and you wan't to wipe it and use it for another live image, what's the process you use?
<holstein> james0r2: i just make it, or wipe it. or format.. it depends
<nerp> james0r2: I would use gparted and change it to mbr then format it
<holstein> james0r2: if im runing into what you are stating, i try the device on many machines til it shows up.. and format it.. then, i try and move on testing
<holstein> james0r2: all of those break. every one
<holstein> +1 on what nerp suggests^
<Axizor> Holstein, thank you for that information.
<Axizor> I will look into it
<Axizor> But for now, back to my house of cards binge
<does> james0r2: reformat it.
<james0r2> holstein, alright i'll hold onto it and see if it's recognized by another machine.
<holstein> james0r2: or, just try formatting it, right now, if you see it in gparted.. which, you may not
<nerp> holsein he said it doesnt even show up in lsblk
<james0r2> holstein, naw i don't see it anywhere. only using lsusb
<james0r2> and it shows up using gnome-disk-utility. it says it's at /dev/sdb but i can't manually mount it
<holstein> james0r2: use gparted specifically.
<james0r2> holstein, doesn't show up in gparted
<james0r2> holstein, that's my first go to
<Axizor> Holstein, if 3.14 is supposed to be the "wonder kernel" for Apus like some here make it sound like, should I just boot the installer with the nomodeset parameter, upgrade, and voila?
<holstein> james0r2: and you have tried all usb ports?
<holstein> Axizor: its not
<james0r2> holstein, yeah
<holstein> Axizor: hardware can be challenging.. linux cant promise support for devices, though, like with any operating system, your hardware manufacterer can provide support. many do these days
<Axizor> Yes, this realization becomes clearer and clearer the deeper I dig Holstein
<holstein> Axizor: if you can use nomodeset to get installed, and add a proprietary graphics driver, that might work "best"
<Axizor> I'll see what the geniuses at amd driver team have put together
<Axizor> Although I've heard bad things about the proprietary drivers with trusty
<holstein> Axizor: you were likely promised windows support. so, you'll need to really put some time/effort in to provide your own support
<holstein> Axizor: the proprietary driver are what they are.. they provide support for your device
<Axizor> These are two things I'm grateful to have Holstein
<holstein> Axizor: if they are "bad" in trusty, let the creators of the code know.. and file a bug as far upstream as you can
<holstein> Axizor: there is no reason to assume a newer kernel will provide out of the box support for your device with the open source included driver
<Axizor> Yes, I certainly will if needed
<holstein> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Axizor> Thanks, will bookmark
<holstein> Axizor: there are usually easily installed mainline kernels as .deb's
<holstein> newer kernel versions..
<Axizor> Yes Holstein, that I've discovered
<holstein> if you think 3.14 works, try it and see.. but, i would stay nimble.. and keep moving..
<leaverite> anybody here tried to install  PerlTk directly or using cpan on Ubuntu 12.x or later?  any luck, any problems.  I'm getting a heck of a lot of resistance.
<does> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Beldar>  /msg ubottu botclone
<subcool> could someone look at my pastebin and tell me whats up with this random error in the command which is preventing me from using it.
<subcool> http://pastebin.com/rEZg5jfu
<holstein> subcool: unable to resolve host? you mean?
<holstein> looks like something is referring to something as "Mediaserver", when there is no local DNS server.. or something like that
<subcool> holstein, nah the usb
<subcool> yeah, thats my hostname bs
<subcool> thats very sudden, but- im referring to the libusb error
<holstein> subcool: not sure.. did you ask the heimdall folks? i ended up using the windows version for what i needed
<subcool> i dont have much of a windows option. but now thtat i think about it- maybe i do.
<subcool> f' this. lol
<mollet> hi! plz help i've create wireless hotsport in command every thing nice but client dont get internet access!
<holstein> mollet: hotspot ? you are trying to make a wifi access point? how? what is failing how?
<brucealmostly> hi all.  can anyone confirm that rsync verifies files via checksums AFTER transfer?
<coltehrman> hello?
<Khamis> hi! plz help i've create wireless hotsport in command every thing nice but client dont get internet access!
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<holstein> mollet: hotspot ? you are trying to make a wifi access point? how? what is failing how? _ Khamis
<coltehrman> can anyone help me with removing somthing i installed using the terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> coltehrman: What did you use to install it? [ make install ]? apt-get?
<holstein> coltehrman: yes
<Khamis> holstien:yes im trying wifi access point. prblem is clents, devices cant get internet access
<coltehrman> apt-get
<holstein> Khamis: sure.. how is what failing, exactly?
<holstein> coltehrman: sudo apt-get autoremove 'package-you-installed' ..or use synaptic or another package manager
<coltehrman> ok thanks
<coltehrman> what abput removing the ppa?
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<holstein> coltehrman: ^
<coltehrman> same thing?
<holstein> coltehrman: not following
<holstein> coltehrman: the ppa is not the packages.. you'll need to use the tool i linked to purge the PPA
<Khamis> holstien:yes im trying wifi access point. prblem is clents, devices cant get internet access
<coltehrman> im confused
<holstein> coltehrman: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed please read all suggestions.. ppa-purge is the command i suggest.. or something that removes the packages the unsupported ppa installed
<lotuspsychje> coltehrman: adding a ppa is for sources, installing a package is to install a program
<coltehrman> well just to let yall know why i want to do this... i used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:thefanclub/ubuntu-after-install
<coltehrman> sudo apt-get update
<coltehrman> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-after-install
<holstein> !paste | coltehrman
<ubottu> coltehrman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coltehrman> to get ubuntu after install
<coltehrman> and didnt like it so i want to remove everything i added when getting it
<coltehrman> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> coltehrman: you added a PPA. ppa-purge does just that.. purges the PPA
<lotuspsychje> coltehrman: holstein just suggested you howto
<xangua> coltehrman: sudo ppa-purge ppa:name  to remove the ppa and packages that might have installed
<coltehrman> so just use comment ppa purge
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-pure ppa:thefanclub/ubuntu-after-install
<holstein> coltehrman: ^ theoretically.. if the names you gave are correct
<coltehrman> ok thanks
<coltehrman> is thr a way to copy that?
<holstein> coltehrman: no.. ppa-purge is a command.. you install the application and use it to purge the unsupported ppa you added
<holstein> coltehrman: is there a way to copy what? friend..
<lotuspsychje> coltehrman: copy paste?
<coltehrman> copy the command line code u posted
<lotuspsychje> coltehrman: in chat you can select the line with mouse then ctrl x to copy line
<coltehrman> ok thnx
<michael_> Hello, can I get some assistance getting my windows 7 option back in the grub menu? Just installed Ubuntu 14.01. The windows partition is still there in gparted, but Ubuntu is the only OS in the boot menu.
<tapamo> Hello everybody
<lotuspsychje> michael_: sudo update-grub can do miracles sometimes
<tapamo> Is it necessary to have both OpenJDK and OracleJDK on my computer ?
<lotuspsychje> tapamo: depends on what you need?
<michael_> lotuspsychje: I've already tried that..
<lotuspsychje> michael_: are you sure you didnt wipe windows on 14.04 install?
<tapamo> when will I need the both ?
<lotuspsychje> michael_: maybe paste your grub into pastebin for us?
<michael_> lotuspsychje: yes did manual partitioning
<holstein> tapamo: its not necessary to have either..
<tapamo> Thanks a lot
<michael_> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384124/
<lotuspsychje> michael_: can you still enter grub manually by holding shift at boot?
<michael_> lotuspsychje: I'll give it a try... back shortly...
<lotuspsychje> michael_mbp: check if windows still show in the list
<xem25> Hola
<jacky1> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | xem25
<ubottu> xem25: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<michael_> lotuspsychje: I held shift and got just Ubuntu at the boot menu...
<jacky1> hi
<holstein> michael_: you can run "sudo update-grub" and look and see if it finds the windows installation
<lotuspsychje> michael_: cant find a line on your boot infor script that shows windows should list
<xem25> gracias
<lotuspsychje> michael_: is this an uefi dualboot?
<michael_> holstein: ran "sudo update-grub" ... no mention of windows in the output
<jacky1> 7/join
<holstein> michael_: what makes you think you have windows? the vista partition? whats in that?
<lotuspsychje> michael_: did you upgraded trusty or manually install
<wiak> i get space between ip and port in this http://paste.gparent.org/300 script, anyone got advice?
<wiak>  http://10.0.1.12 :3000 <- is the issue
<michael_> I used trusty repo and ran the app "boot-repair"
<wiak> michael_, and?
<wiak> ;)
<lotuspsychje> michael_: but did you upgrade from a previous ubuntu version?
<xem25> Hello
<lotuspsychje> michael_: you had a dualboot working before with wich ubuntu?
<holstein> wiak: you want 10.0.1.12:3000 ? why cant you do that?
<xem25> i need help to undestadn irssi
<xem25> can anybody help me please?
<lotuspsychje> xem25: just ask you question about it mate
<holstein> xem25: http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi/ http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<xem25> i don't know how to leave channels
<wiak>  /part #ubuntu
<wiak> ?
<michael_> and it output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384124/ and just has the one boot option... I installed it on unallocated space where fedora used to be
<wiak>  /join #ubuntu
<jacky1> :)
<wiak> :P
<xem25> oj let me try
<xem25> thanks
<jacky1> :(
<xem25> great it worked
<jacky1> cool
<k__> have an issue with my install where upon logging into gnome, i get no connection dns doesn't resolve.
<lotuspsychje> michael_: if update-grub doesnt show windows and you enter grub and no entry there, it might got corrupted somehow
<michael_> .. so the previous boot setup was for fedora and windows
<wiak> did you boot in uefi or bios michael_ ?
<lotuspsychje> michael_: so you mean you installed ubuntu over the dualboot fedora-windows?
<xem25> :wiak I have other question :D
<michael_> boot is bios this laptop is a bit old
<xem25> how can I protect my public IP to not apper here :D
<wiak> znc
<wiak> ;)
<holstein> !freenode | xem25
<ubottu> xem25: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<wiak> or try irccloud.com
<holstein> xem25: you can ask for a cloak
<wiak> and i have the dagger holstein
<xem25> cloak?
<holstein> xem25: i guess to be more specific *you* cant.. but you can ask for, yes, a cloak
<wiak> did you not see die another day?
<holstein> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<wiak> ooh young boy
<wiak> :P
<lotuspsychje> wiak: this is an ubuntu support channel, plz keep it related
<jacky1> :|
<jacky1> :P
<jacky1> :0
<jacky1> :D
<xem25> so i cant :(
<jacky1> jijiji
<lotuspsychje> jacky1: plz dont spam the channel
<holstein> xem25: correct.. you cannot hide your IP.. but you can ask for a cloak
<jacky1> :(
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: & michael_ What is sda1 ? has boot flag set, but grub is booting sda5 ?
<willwh> or run your IRC client on a vps, with a ptr record for your domain
<willwh> if I don't ident with nickserv, I'm willwh@willwh.com :P
<jacky1> nadie entiende
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i cant find any sda3 entry of his windows
<k__> have an issue with my install where upon logging into gnome, i get no connection dns doesn't resolve. does work after reboot or after login into standalon xbmc session
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: also he just told his previous dualboot layout is fedora+windows thats kinda asking for trouble
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Lemme look again, was not looking about Windows yet .
<xem25> what vpns do you recommend? :D
<sarkis> hey guys, do you know what triggers the motd regeneration upon login?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sudo update-grub did not fix, so..
<sarkis> i seem to have mucked something up and it does not regen when i log in any longer
<lotuspsychje> xem25: i tested 'mullvad' in the past a swedish vpn with ubuntu setup
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I did notice in boot-repair that Windows was not picked up.. I look once more and see what I can determine.
<wescotte> I have an old laptop I want to use as a media center. I'd like to be able to ssh in and run mplayer and have it output video to my TV. However, when I ssh in from my macbook it's playing it playing it (badly) on my Macbook and not my Ubunutu machine. How can I tell it to redirect the output to the local machine?
<django> what is wine?
<django> to game*
<lotuspsychje> !wine | django
<ubottu> django: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<django> lotuspsychje is it a virtual machine?
<lotuspsychje> django: its an emulator for windows apps and games
<xem25> lotuspsychje: I will lookfor it, I really aprreciate your help
<lotuspsychje> django: also check playonlinux
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | django
<ubottu> django: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (trusty), package size 1107 kB, installed size 4208 kB
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | django
<ubottu> django: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<michael_> Thanks lotuspsychje... this is a little beyond my experience.
<lotuspsychje> michael_: i think its time to restart from scratch, clean install ubuntu 14.04 and windows
<lotuspsychje> michael_: wipe all unnescesary stuff
<lotuspsychje> michael_: or even better loose windows once and foor good
<michael_> problem is no windows boot media... I'm only trying to get an old window going cause I need to do some work on it.
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: grub is real screwy ! Fedora (3.9.6-200.fc18.x86_64) ->set root='hd0,msdos1' . It is going to take some time to sort this out.
<holstein> michael_: in the future, consider image backups.. clonezilla works well and is free
<lotuspsychje> michael_: i would backup all data on your win partition and reinstall the whole thing with 14.04 only
<lotuspsychje> michael_: after that you can virtualbox any Os you like from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> michael_: it will make your life easy
<michael_> good advice guys. I'll just have to see if Lenovo can give me a recovery install iso
<FiremanEd> !mint > FiremanEd
<ubottu> FiremanEd, please see my private message
<herpde> i think my vps with ubuntu 12.04 is a little screwy
<herpde> i'm using znc to connect on another vps and it works fine
<karstensrage> does anybody know how to get lvs working?
<herpde> but on another it won't reach the host
<gry> try pinging the host from commandline then
<herpde> gry, it won't ping through cli
<herpde> so it must be a provider issue?
<herpde> it's strange
<herpde> the vps can reach some irc hosts but not others
<gry> it's probably not ipv6-enabled and the host is ipv6-only, or vice versa
<gry> which I have no clue how to check
<wickedheadache> ok the gui for my 11.04 stopped loading after an "restart to update" how do i go back or rebuild this?
<herpde> gry, it only happened today
<herpde> i used this to test
<herpde> http://www.subnetonline.com/pages/ipv6-network-tools/online-ipv6-ping.php
<herpde> efnet.xs4all.nl
<herpde> on the vps i get 100% packet loss
<gry> that online thingie is not something you can test from within a vps perhaps
<herpde> on the vps i just did ping -c 4 efnet.xs4all.nl
<herpde> 100% packet loss
<lotuspsychje> !11.04 | wickedheadache
<ubottu> wickedheadache: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: we strongly recommend to install a version from topic mate
<wickedheadache> i don't wanna upgrade tee hee /
<wickedheadache> haha
<wickedheadache> crap
<fego> info fego
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: 14.04 will be supported to 2019, might be a good choice
<gry> wickedheadache: you're wicked indeed ;) why not upgrade?
<wickedheadache> not sure which version supports gma 4500 best 11.04 11.10 seem faster particularly with flash
<wickedheadache> i'm trying to figue out if it's unity
<wickedheadache> or me mixing natty sources with pecise sources
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: we cant support you on EOL versions mate
<wickedheadache> dang it
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: backup all your data and install 14.04 :p
<wickedheadache> well does mixing sources mess up, up dates in general?
<lotuspsychje> wickedheadache: upgrades can work, but are more tricky then clean installs
<gry> it may be a good idea to just tell why you're not upgrading as I would point you to another channel from there
<wickedheadache> very much so
<gry> they not only can work, they also just work too
<wickedheadache> it's been hell getting back to 12.04
<gry> and don't impose it on him until you figure out what the problem is
<wickedheadache> ty gry
<lotuspsychje> gry: alot of upgrades fail also..
<wickedheadache> i plan to upgrade but i guess i should have done that first before getting all my apps an stuff i can't use in other installs
<gry> I've upgraded about 4 times during the years and this desktop is still operational
<PurpleHaze> what upgrades fail?
<lotuspsychje> gry: you are an experienced user also
<gry> not really, I'm as new as I started
<PurpleHaze> <lotuspsychje> what upgrades fail
<lotuspsychje> !patience | PurpleHaze
<ubottu> PurpleHaze: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gry> out of curiousity, what stuff can't you use in other installs?
<wickedheadache> well i reset to update and the gui stopped working
<lotuspsychje> PurpleHaze: ive seen many boxes have weird leftovers from previous ubuntu versions
<wickedheadache> i'd like to undo the updates
<wickedheadache> but i don't hve a back up setup i guess
<lotuspsychje> PurpleHaze: everyone doew what he likes, but ill use always clean installs
<KsaRedFx> Anyone having issues reaching archive.ubuntu.com?
<PurpleHaze> <lotuspsychje> theres alot of factors to take in to consideration though are they all desktops or servers to?
<wickedheadache> i'd love to do a clean install
<KsaRedFx> wickedheadache: Whats holding you back?
<wickedheadache> but in the mean time...
<PurpleHaze> <lotuspsychje> I fixed someones server recently failed because they updated but had Plesk installed
<wickedheadache> i have no idea why the dvd burner won't burn cdrw
<lotuspsychje> PurpleHaze: lets focus to support mate
<wickedheadache> but i guess it just needs dvdrw
<PurpleHaze> <lotuspsychje> Wasnt Ubuntus fault it was Plesk that caused the brak
<PurpleHaze> break*
<PurpleHaze> <lotuspsychje>  ok
<wickedheadache> so if i had 14 would a rebuild of the os be the same command as in 11? dpkg something?
<thechive> wickedheadache: a clean install does'nt tke that long
<gry> I'm not exactly sure what you're referring to -- I've never 'rebuilt the os' using dpkg
<wickedheadache> okay how do i tell if my dvd rw will be able to burn a botable cdrw?
<daftykins> by putting one in
<daftykins> erasing and then trying to write to it
<wickedheadache> gry: i tried fix-missing and -f
<wickedheadache> i've written images...but reboot and the disk is blank
<PurpleHaze> wickedheadache they all are
<thechive> has anyone experienced crashing with minitube? Seems to have a lot of issues with XUBUNTU over other distros.
<wickedheadache> i'm downloading 14 cloud now
<CrazyZurfer> hey guys... my windows partition broke and I try to access it from nautilus but I get a message saying that it cannot access, and that I have to log in to windows and shutdown in order to access, the problem is that windows doesn't work at all
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: ah ok, open a terminal and run "sudo mkdir /mnt/windows" then "sudo mount -t ntfs -o force /dev/sdax /mnt/windows" where sdax is actually the windows partition
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: you can confirm which it is by running "sudo fdisk -l" and reading which entry is NTFS
<daftykins> disclaimer though, you may get data loss - so no coming after me with pitchforks if anything is missing :)
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer to fix the windows probbably just needs a chkdsk the fs sounds corupted
<lotuspsychje> CrazyZurfer: if it all fails you can try recover data with photorec
<daftykins> No it probably just didn't experience a safe shutdown
<wickedheadache> burning cd-r
<CrazyZurfer> PurpleHaze: How should I do that when I can't even boot
<daftykins> you guys are jumping to some serious conclusions
<wickedheadache> thats what humans do best sometimes
<daftykins> CrazyZurfer: you could actually give it a try from a windows vista or above liveUSB
<daftykins> er, lol, not liveUSB - just install medium
<PurpleHaze> daftykins as he said he cant boot
<wickedheadache> i don't have any usb's big eough yet xD
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer how far can you boot?
<daftykins> PurpleHaze: yeah the Windows install, not flash drives :)
<PurpleHaze> daftykins ahh
<wickedheadache> heh 52x is a bit faster
<PurpleHaze> do we support windows installs :)
<CrazyZurfer> PurpleHaze: I'ts windows 8 and I loads the bios.. I see the HP logo, then the sad face :( and says that ntfs system failed, something like that
<daftykins> wickedheadache: the slower you burn a CD-RW the more likely it is to be read and be reliable
<guest493> CrazyZurfer: if the message is "The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows properly, or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option", see http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902
<wickedheadache> repair with chkdsk?
<wickedheadache> daftykins: aww
<daftykins> guest493: he said it wasn't that message... =|
<daftykins> guys, it's really lovely that you're in here offering to help - but if you're not even going to read a question askers question, what is really the point?
<daftykins> anywho must sleep. nn
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer from what your saying use a recue disk and run a chkdskk, what have you recently done?
<wickedheadache> ty dafty for helping us
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wickedheadache> xD
<CrazyZurfer> PurpleHaze: I've done nothing so far... I don't have a recovery cd... just want to backup the data for now
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer ok so whats the situation sorry just caught your error reports
<CrazyZurfer> PurpleHaze: I think I will try to mount it in read only mode
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer That will work for recovery or testdisk if you cant read it but would be more satisfying to fix the boot problem
<CrazyZurfer> PurpleHaze: okay, would you help me to fix it?
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer I can try
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-2 (trusty), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lotuspsychje> CrazyZurfer: sudo photorec to recover stuff from the whole drive
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer Im an ITOps engineer in an enterprise enviroment
<CrazyZurfer> ok... can we talk by Private message?, cuz here too many people sugest things I get confused... lol
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer sure
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer send me the problem description via private
<thechive> the way I see CrazyZurfer's issue is... Windows.... nuff said....
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer Most of my experience is with Linux mainly RH/CentOS but alot of Ubuntu in the last few years and Windows experience
<lotuspsychje> thechive: unless someone wants a total data recovery from the whole hd from ubuntu :p
<thechive> lotspsychje: since I have converted from winblows... the best thing it is good for is cleaning...
<lotuspsychje> thechive: thats true, only ubuntu on all machines here :p
<lotuspsychje> thechive: even my tablet with ubuntu-touch, join #ubuntu-touch for details
<thechive> lotspsychje: I have tried a multitude of OS's .... from Mint to Debian, Fedora to : you name it...  all of them make me not miss Windblows
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer yeah its a case of recovering the data now
<PurpleHaze> crazyzurfer do you know how to identify and mount the disk?
<PurpleHaze> thechive windows is a pain I certainly dont miss it but hate having to work with it
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<PurpleHaze> hopefully steam can eradicate the demon os
<thechive> PurpleHaze: I hate having to use it to watch Amazon vid's.....I can't seem to get the flash up to date enough in Linux
<thechive> PurpleHaze: I hate having to use it to watch Amazon vid's.....I can't seem to get the flash up to date enough in Linux
<PurpleHaze> thechive yeah silverlight grr at least you dont have to work with exchange servers
<xangua> thechive: to use flash up to date in linux use chrome or chromium+pepperflash
<PurpleHaze> *assumed amazon vids was silverlight never usede amazon vids
<thechive> PurpleHaze/xangua: I have tried in Chromium... no avial
<xangua> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | thechive
<ubottu> thechive: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<PurpleHaze> thechive chromium dont have the closed stuff
<PurpleHaze> have adobe stopped offering RPM as DEB yet?
<PurpleHaze> I remeber going to download and the drop down is .DEB but results in a RPM no wonder there software is full of holes
<gry> aren't the adobe things in some of the repos too, or perhaps a ppa?
<PurpleHaze> gry maybe I dont use ppas though
<PurpleHaze> I only trust the main repos whatever dist Im on
<amirtharaj> i am using ubuntu 14.04.For cvblob application i was installed opencv,numpy and boost packages, as well as cvblob installation.. but if i type import cvblob sense having error..how to resolve this
<PurpleHaze> otherwise I build the pkg myself
<amirtharaj> help me
<thechive> thanks xangua and ubottu
<PurpleHaze> If you love Linux raise your hand 07
<thechive> Uh..... 07
<Zooiter> How can I open .magnet links in 14.04?
<c|oneman> with transmission or deluge?
<PurpleHaze> hmm not many lovers
<Zooiter> c|oneman, OK, but it's not enabled by default.
<amirtharaj> how to install cvblob
<PurpleHaze> what is cvblob?
<thechive> I may be pressing social issues here... but I feel the need... anyone interested try  thechive.com
<c|oneman> in windows I think it monitors your clipboard, so if you copy the magnet link, it might pop up automatically if your client is open
<PurpleHaze> wine 2> /dev/null
<Zooiter> c|oneman, Under 14.04 it asks about the programm that should be used.
<PurpleHaze> That means if it dont work in wine sorry
<xangua> Zooiter: when it ask you with what program to open it in the dialog window, select /usr/bin/transmission-gtk or any other client you like
<Zooiter> xangua, Works, TU
<PurpleHaze> thchive be worth putting on sedo if you have it
<PurpleHaze> thchive could be a brand name for a food shop
<PurpleHaze> thchive or resturant
<thechive> No it's a site that is just realy cool....picts and lots of humanity efforts... and girls.... and things
<PurpleHaze> thchive I was talking about the domain name
<thechive> by the way , I'm not in any affiliated legally
<PurpleHaze> thechive in english pls
<gry> thechive: hi. what does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<PurpleHaze> so as the channels quiet what are ppls opinions on switching from upstart to sytemd?
<thechive> not the reason I'm here... I originally logged in to find out if any onehad any issues with ninitube carashing
<gry> PurpleHaze: his/her English appears to be decent; I see that they're saying that the website has a lot of pictures and nice efforts for the humanity.
<thechive> minitube... my typing seems to have developed dislexia
<gry> thechive: did you fix minitube?
<gry> thechive: if not, what web browser are you using?
<thechive> no
<PurpleHaze> do any of you know about the switch from upstart to systemd?
<thechive> I'm  usiing firefox
<gry> PurpleHaze: I heard of it and I'm not sure what either of these does or what the difference is.
<gry> thechive: try asking #firefox then — that channel topic has a nice link with troubleshooting instructions.
<Bray90820> How would i make my windows network accessible on linux if i remember correctly there is a regedit thing i need to do
<thechive> gry: I installed minitube from the software center
<PurpleHaze> gry thats cool the differences manly affect Linux development and compatiblity
<gry> thechive: okay, minitube is not a website, it's an app. sorry. I guess someone else will help you then as I don't know it.
<thechive> gry: I have used it in other distros, but for some reason it seems to crash a lot with XUBUNTU
<thechive> Thanks for attempting gry
<gry> does it give you an error message, if so, paste it here. and ask channel, not me -- otherwise they're thinking I am helping you, which I can not do.
<PurpleHaze> thechive firefox in my experience under Linux gets slow with many tabs open and if just one tab hogs ram if left open
<gry> firefox is not his problem as minitube is an app, not a website
<thechive> gry: minitube doesn't give a message, it just shuts down
<gry> start it from terminal and try again
<PurpleHaze> thechive I ditched it for chromium much better performance I just use firfox these days when I need noscript
<thechive> I have un installed, and e installed... I have used it on other distros with not many issues.
<thechive> PurpleHaze: I have 8 gigs ram... not an issue for the browser....I use noscript and other add ons... but it's not a browser issue
<PurpleHaze> thechive didnt see what your issue was so no probably not browser was just commenting on comments
<thechive> PurpleHaze: the issue is that the app is crashing with XUBUNTU and not woth other ubuntu based distros.... my question is why
<dioioib> thechive: this site says to install from source http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube/minitube-linux-setup
<PurpleHaze> thechive what app probably down to gtk or minds gone blank although code with it the kde version
<dioioib> PurpleHaze: looks like it uses qt
<PurpleHaze> qt thats the one
<PurpleHaze> thechive xfce uses mainly gtk or Gnome dependencies so if the app uses gtk would explain the crashes maybe
<PurpleHaze> qt* not gtk
<thechive> dioioib: I understand that. I guess because I seem to be the ony one familiar with the app.... when I use it with other distros it doesn't have issues..My question for the room was "is anyone familiar with why it is crashing sith XUBUNTU"....
<PurpleHaze> sorry no original was what I meant
<thechive> PurpleHaze: ok
<thechive> thanks
<dioioib> thechive: so as PurpleHaze is explaining the install from source include the dependancies for qt4 and that would explain the crashing
<thechive> AND WE HAVE A WINNER!!!! :) and no ... I'm not being a smart @$$
<dioioib> lol
<dioioib> well the whole idea of Xbuntu though is to be lightweight so as soon as you use on of those libraries the desktop is going to use more ram. :(
<thechive> thank you
<thechive> I am still learning the complexities of Linux and how the different disros mesh (or not)
<PurpleHaze> thechive once you see the freedom you will never look back
<thechive> PurpleHaze: I have been there for 2 yers now.
<dioioib> yeah each of them have benifits. I use xbuntu on some old pentiums with 2gb ram (maxed) they are just mysql servers, they really don't even need a desktop to be honest
<dioioib> nice.
<PurpleHaze> dioioib yeah I muse different distros for different tasks all the time
<asdfadsfsdafsa> is aptitude is same like apt-get?
<PurpleHaze> my keyboard needs cleaning*
<dioioib> PurpleHaze: I even tried PcBSD once. I have to say I like Ubuntu much better. It just works with most hardware out of the box which is so much nicer.
<asdfadsfsdafsa> and which one is better?
<PurpleHaze> thechive thats good I work in an It enterprise in a big isp and my skills have come from using Linux albeit before package mangers were conceived
<frugalengineer> I have installed Windows 7 in VMPlayer. I run it using optirun command. But the colours of the machine are coming very weird. Here is a screenshot http://imgur.com/bikd1lg. Can anyone tell me how to solve this issue? Or what exactly is causing this
<dioioib> PurpleHaze: are you one of the slack ware gurus?
<thechive> I have 9 machines that I play with at home. They range from a Toshiba laptop  with a 250g processor and 128meg ram/ to my i7processor with 8gig ram.
<PurpleHaze> dioiodb have used slackware but Im original red hat before they went enterprise but Im a Gentoo man these days. Im working on how ?Linux is though making my own distro on Gentoo at the moment
<aeon-ltd> thechive: what's a 250g processor?
<_joey> i am looking for a list of 3G modems in nokia devices which are support on linux.
<_joey> than you
<thechive> dioioib: I did take my toshiba with a 6 gig HDD that came with Win 95... 1- usb1.0.... I put tinycore on it and built a "semi graphical OS"...
<dioioib> cool.
<thechive> aeon-ltd: a 250g processor is one I just made up to make you ask questions..... :)
<dioioib> I think the first distro I used was Mandriva then Debian, then finally Ubuntu
<PurpleHaze> dioiodb I used mandrake after RHL7
<ronaldsmazitis> hello skype is not starting on my ubuntu 12.04
<PurpleHaze> dioiodb That was the birth of Mandriva and whatever the new one is now
<dioioib> yeah might have tried that one too
<dioioib> and even BeOS.
<dioioib> they sent me a trial disk back in the 90's
<dioioib> setup was so much harder back then.
<PurpleHaze> dioiodb never used that one dont know why I like playing with all distros
<ronaldsmazitis> quassel restarts on paste
<ronaldsmazitis> skype Aborted
<ronaldsmazitis> terminal -> skype output-> Aborted
<dioioib> BeOS was really multi-media. It was really nice if you used Amiga you would really like it. Or would have. I think they are remaking it and calling it Haiku OS or something
<PurpleHaze> Linux shouldnt cater for noobs sorry but it should cater for whats made it so popular the hackers and that isnt the crackers that break into stuff.
<xangua> ronaldsmazitis: I think you need to use skype --pipeligin
<xangua> !ot | dioioib PurpleHaze
<ubottu> dioioib PurpleHaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thechive> PurpleHaze: think about what you are saying....
<thechive> PurpleHaze: Linux needs to cater to newbs
<dioioib> ronaldsmazitis: how did you install Skype?
<ronaldsmazitis> skype: unrecognized option '-pipeligin' Aborted
<ronaldsmazitis> long time ago
<ronaldsmazitis> DEB
<Beldar> ronaldsmazitis, This a version from skype or the ubuntu repos?
<dioioib> ok. one sec. I'll see what I can find. Did it ever work?
<xangua> ronaldsmazitis: pipelogin, bad typo...also this looks useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/348828/start-skype-call-from-terminal
<ronaldsmazitis> Beldar, it's from skype.com
<test67892> :D
<xangua> ronaldsmazitis: please install skype from ubuntu software center
<thechive> PurpleHaze: There are so many people out there that don't know how powerful their machines can be...
<ronaldsmazitis> wutt
<ronaldsmazitis> I think I'm banned
<dioioib> banned from the repos?
<PurpleHaze> Linux is so good and thriving because its replaced unix its an enteprise os but can handle desktop apart from the developers
<test67892> :DD
<ronaldsmazitis> whatever
<bluezone> how did you manage that
<Jordan_U> thechive: Please take the offtopoc discussion elsewhere.
<dioioib> are you sure you don't just need to select yes on the crypto key in terminal?
<ronaldsmazitis> skype isnt found on ubuntu software center
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu repos are clean on this
<test67892> select repositorities
<ronaldsmazitis> this is bullshit
<PurpleHaze> support channels should support the Linux community no? There was no support questions being asked at the time
<ronaldsmazitis> sorry but it is
<dioioib> ronaldsmazitis: did you try sudo apt-get install skype in terminal
<xangua> !partner
<xangua> ronaldsmazitis: you need to enable partner repository first, if you can't do it in the gui try this down
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ronaldsmazitis> NO candidate
<ronaldsmazitis> I installed newest package for 12.04 from skype.com
<dioioib> http://askubuntu.com/questions/293693/how-to-install-skype-with-ubuntu-13-04 read the second paragraph
<dioioib> it will tell you the input string for the canonical repo
<Jordan_U> PurpleHaze: Please respect this channel's guidelines, if you wish to discuss why we have those guidelines please join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops, as that discussion is also offtopic.
<ronaldsmazitis> that is 13.04
<dioioib> and 14.04 and 14.10
<dioioib> "For Ubuntu 13.04 and Onwards ( 13.10 , 14.04 , 14.10 .....)"
<ronaldsmazitis> I have 12.04
<ronaldsmazitis> 12.04
<dioioib> oh
<ronaldsmazitis> 12.04
<ronaldsmazitis> 12.04
<dioioib> ok umm in that case
<ronaldsmazitis> 12.04
<dioioib> 32 or 64?
<PurpleHaze> Jordan_u understood
<frugalengineer> I have installed Windows 7 in VMPlayer. I run it using optirun command. But the colours of the machine are coming very weird. Here is a screenshot http://imgur.com/bikd1lg. Can anyone tell me how to solve this issue? Or what exactly is causing this
<dioioib> ronaldsmazitis: here is an article that starts with 64 bit then lower down instructs you on 32 bit install: http://askubuntu.com/questions/284725/install-skype-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts-64-bit
<PurpleHaze> the internet is full of wrong instructions as well as wright ones
<lihuizhan> hello
<lihuizhan> erery
<lihuizhan> every one
<dioioib> hello
<wickedheadache> as soon as the disk is done burning the iso the disk is no longer readable
<dioioib> PurpleHaze: so true
<wickedheadache> wth is going on here
<ronaldsmazitis> I install skype with official package
<ronaldsmazitis> I think my ubuntu is malvared
<ronaldsmazitis> bookmars dissapeared from ff firefox
<Rajvi> Hello
<ronaldsmazitis> quassel restarts on paste
<Rajvi> Need some help with brightness issues
<PurpleHaze> dioioib depends wether they can see
<epipercepi> repeats from #kubuntu: any coders in the house, please check this (primarily for whether 1- the comments all work ok) and/or 2- whether or not it will work at all in terms of closing my zsh script inside my xchat script. (to be used in k/ubuntu).. i have gtk as well installed.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384851/
<epipercepi> huh. see how i did () wrong? yeah sorry. not really but text :)
<lihuizhan> eit
<lihuizhan> exit
<epipercepi> uh you wanna / or what?
<epipercepi> k
<Rajvi> Do any1 know how to resolve the brightness issue
<Rajvi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/1232952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1232952 in udev (Ubuntu) "Brightness controls do not change brightness" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dioioib> Rajvi: cna you explain the issue a little more is this a hardware issue?
<epipercepi> wow. much uncertainty. many things strangely. amazing. fascinating.
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi> without reading your code whats wrong with it?
 * epipercepi raises the Spock eyebrow
<Rajvi> I tried to follo the steps mentions, but i think I missed somewhere
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- i think it's ok but i commented a couple lines out i'm unsure of how to fix
<epipercepi> and i really just want to auto-op only a select few nicks, including one i want to verify as by their [name]@[IP].. they don't seem to login with CService on Undernet so i can't rely on other stuff.
<epipercepi> and i don't know whether that IP is static or dynamic either ;l
<dioioib> Rajvi: did you create an xorg.conf file like they instructed in the comments?
<wickedheadache> is it normal for a cd to not even be recognized after buning?
<epipercepi> i figure a /whois piped with two greps will verify that they are the same dude
<epipercepi> not sure how the pipes work or what
<Rajvi> I did
<Rajvi> but i messed my Xserver
<epipercepi> wickedheadache- yeah it just is a coaster now unless you didn't 'finalize' it.
<wickedheadache> it did everything
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi> Ive never coded for irc but the fact its commented out doesent help
<Rajvi> I creeated then x server won't server
<dioioib> Rajvi: yeah that can happen. Um did mesa compile properly? I always have issues compiling that
<wickedheadache> isn't a cd coded not to work in dvd's?
<Rajvi> i m A novice
<root3> 3/logger  list
<dioioib> Rajvi: ok.
<Rajvi> let me try  again
<dioioib> anyone have any simple solution for Rajvi? all I can find is a kernel patch solution. And I am not going to get a novice to patch a kernel. :)
<PurpleHaze> whats his problem?
<dioioib> brightness key is not working on his laptop
<dioioib> I found this and that is about it. http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/180
<PurpleHaze> not me
<dioioib> yeah I have never had that happen before. I found a grub solution and a kernel patch and this.
<PurpleHaze> Theres nothing wrong with that fix so go ahead
<dioioib> yeah wouldn't break the system at all. worst case it won't work.
<PurpleHaze> yeah
<dioioib> Rajvi: try this solution: http://thanhsiang.org/faqing/node/180
<dioioib> you are just echo'ing a setting into the config to change your brightness so pick a number between 1 and 10.
<wickedheadache> crap, i'm assumeing the iso is a copy of a dvd...being ritten to cd...then boots as cd when its a dvd iso
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- it's an ubuntu pastebin dude. are you unable to read normally? it may not work in braille and stuff sorry.
<wickedheadache> fracking technicalities
<epipercepi> let me know and i'll explain in PM. /keyx if you want.
<Rajvi> sounds goog
<Rajvi> I m restartng my system
<Rajvi> Wuld be right back
<epipercepi> k i get no reply to /keyx so i guess FiSH doesn't like your cert :)
<wickedheadache> man i wish human recall was better i just wasted 2 good cds
<epipercepi> wetware is fallible. as some wit'd say if you went back in time to explain the word 'wetware'. :)
<chenxiongfei> Hope to get Qihoo 360 work，Anyone can recommend?
<dioioib> my brain inplants better be running ubuntu.
<chenxiongfei> Operation engineer
<epipercepi> hehe mine will run obsd.
<PurpleHaze> brain implants running windows Id rathjer commit suicide
<dioioib> lol
<PurpleHaze> imagine the reboot
<Rajvi_> Alright the brightness issue is fixed
<epipercepi> also i want a datajack non-invasive to brain tissue (behind an ear. or one for each. plugs in usb or big audio jack. goes through tiny wires of gold or something to my brain through optic and/or audio. with a subvocal mic and headphone speaker implants in soft tissues harmless if audio jack. also just if i get to either way.)
<dioioib> sweet
<chenxiongfei> kill gnome-session
<Rajvi_> Alright the brightness issue is fixed
<epipercepi> i use PnP RPGs (yay treeware) for stuff like that. i shop around and made myself a cyberware list from SR3 once. i just think of that lol
<dioioib> just remeber the command so you can change the setting again.
<epipercepi> no essence cost of course irl
<chenxiongfei> test
<dioioib> response
<Rajvi_> @Diaioib, Howver the Maximum brightness does not look very lively..
<epipercepi> chenxiongfei- saw 'test' earlier
<epipercepi> (I saw it)
<dioioib> Rajvi_:still a little on the dul side?
<Rajvi_> Should i install Linux Intel HD drivers?
<Rajvi_> yeah..
<chenxiongfei> epipercepi: test
<epipercepi> chenxiongfei- yup. saw that too. highlighted on my end with my nick.
<dioioib> Rajvi_: I don't know if the drivers will correct the issue.
<root3> is there a easy way to learn weechat?
<root3> official docs are bit hard to digest
<epipercepi> root3- there's an easy way to learn xchat or mirc. that should handle any gui o/s. or just learn bitchx for cli.
<epipercepi> those 3 work awesome. all i ever need. :) sorry if that's no help dude.
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- hey dude, let me know in PM if you get back to my issue thanks
<epipercepi> or just use my nick to highlight
<epipercepi> taking a smoke
<Rajvi_> I am able to increase/decrease nw, howver the maximum brightness  isn't the maximum? Anyway to override any default values/parameters
<cuyotte> does anybody know how to setup automatic downloads of tv show torrents?
<Rajvi_> let me check the link u send?
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  10 years or more?
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  Im drunk and very stined right now :)
<PurpleHaze> stoned*
<cuyotte> sippin on that syrup!!
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  cant remeber what your issue was sorry
<dioioib> Rajvi_: what was the number you entered ?
<dioioib> looks like 20 is the max
<Rajvi_> not yet
<epipercepi> http://grooveshark.com/s/Otherside/4v99d5?src=5 << edutainment. never ever do sizzurp/lean. EVAR!
<epipercepi> just say no to hard drugs mmkay? </PSA>
<dioioib> so just liquids
<Rajvi_> trying 4
<Rajvi_> restarting now
<PurpleHaze> If your desktop breaks you should fix it my desktop has never broke since leaving ME
<PurpleHaze> servers are a diofferent story
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384851/ << check this one, last update i made (0.2)
<PurpleHaze> its still commented out though whats active?
<PurpleHaze> is to pissed for prograqming support now
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- sorry dude. just read the comments and tell me if you see anything broken. 2 lines are #grep and #| at start. those i'm totally not sure about so i commented them out with #.. it's after the shebang.
<epipercepi> not sure if it'll break, work, or do nothing just yet.
<PurpleHaze> autism a blessing in one way a curse in another
<epipercepi> any help'd be cool. take your time i'll be up for awhile
<epipercepi> yeah. so is asperger's. i'm so high functioning i need to confirm i actually have it or it's not official. last i asked it was 'what if i have it' and i was told if it didn't matter anymore i didn't. but i guess if it does come up it does. gotta ask in meatspace next time.
<epipercepi> psychotherapy is interesting. i also study it (in/formally).. not my primary research interest though
<epipercepi> ^the blessing is i learned poker tells and debate (mirror practice) as a kid before anyone knew what it was. lol
<Rajvi> Fixed
<epipercepi> w00t
<Rajvi> Diabolic u there
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  I havent programmed in c for a while but you could probably do the most of that in bash
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- btw feel free to PM or say stuff non-related to topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- i only use zsh
<epipercepi> i learned obsd then fbsd then linux
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  why?
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  I see
<epipercepi> sheer n00b. lol. i gave up on anything obsd i couldn't also first do in fbsd. i did compile/customize my own kernel
<epipercepi> i ran kde/fbsd for a while. until the hardware (storage drive) started dying
<epipercepi> still ran pf
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  you tried Gentoo?
<epipercepi> nah i only like kde
<epipercepi> and i don't need non-plug'n'play *nix if i have k/ubuntu. i use synaptic for updates as well as muon and i don't care. system-kernel is muon usually. everything else is synaptic. i just use the gtk stuff also. it's all in there
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  thats the whole point aprt from the stage3 (minimal Linux) you choose whatever you want
<PurpleHaze> what Linux is
<epipercepi> anyway not messing with my box anyway.. i need to just make a script that works in kde/ubuntu and in xchat. a dude i know gave me an xchat script to start up on but i can't hardly read it! lol. i read code way better than i write too
<epipercepi> unless i just keep hacking at a command / line
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- *nix with kernels made by ol' Linus himself.
<epipercepi> well, i prefer debian-based. that way i keep the kernel stuff straight better. */ubuntu is debian-based. backwards compat pretty sure
<PurpleHaze> it is Linus is good *nix came alot before him
<epipercepi> yeah but he changed the face of it forever :)
<epipercepi> before then it was like, AT&T, Solaris, and other unices. after.. distro city.
<epipercepi> unices (sp?)
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  yea he did alot for open source but I think GNU did more but Im more in favour of Linus than the GNU (just dont like stallman)
<bazhang> !ot | PurpleHaze epipercepi
<ubottu> PurpleHaze epipercepi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root3> Hi
<root3> whats diff between apt vs aptitude
<bazhang> root3 for help with weechat try #weechat
<ronaldsmazitis> skype Aborted
<ronaldsmazitis> help
<ronaldsmazitis> pls
<bazhang> !aptitude | root3
<ubottu> root3: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<root3> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<root3> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<bazhang> root3 /msg ubottu please
<epipercepi> bazhang- i suggested we talk there if needed. PurpleHaze didn't reply there. they're drunk they said. so.. *shrug* sorry y'all
<epipercepi> also suggested PM.
<PurpleHaze> rot3 apt-get resticts packages mainly the kernel but sometimes other packages that could break dependencies, aptitude will try to install them but look for work arounds and ask if they are okjk
<bazhang> epipercepi, wherever, just *not* here please
<epipercepi> sure. get PurpleHaze to comply too and i will. i'll just respond with "talk to me in #ubuntu-offtopic please about that or bazhang will kick us both" ok?
<epipercepi> something like that.
<epipercepi> heh. they're not even *in* that chan. ;p
<PurpleHaze> <epipercepi>  what do you wannaq talk about?
<PurpleHaze> rot3 if your a noob stick with apt-get or whatever the gui version is
<epipercepi> root3- use synaptic it's easiest for gui on ubuntu.
<epipercepi> i recommend it because it has a good search and view setup in gui :)
<epipercepi> for cli i use apt-get or dpkg and surely 'clean' a lot more than i need. first, last, and anytime i do anything after. unless that'd already be last.
<epipercepi> so like every other command. my apt-get stuff reads like "sudo apt-get clean autoclean [commandHere] clean [loopUntilLastCommandHere] clean"
<epipercepi> [] are actual apt-get commands. use any like that it'll stay clean..ish.
<PurpleHaze> apt-get cleans old kernels to iirc
<PurpleHaze> *removes
<epipercepi> use "clean autoclean clean" at the end to be really really careful. also remember those commands have a 'test' option always (both apt-get and dpkg) .. some command. use 'man' (manual pages) or type "man apt-get" or "man dpkg" for those .. easy to use pgup, arrow keys, end key, so on. with that..
<epipercepi> the testing option just spits out what it *would* do but does nothing actually. be careful because it looks exactly as if it did stuff. don't be afraid to use it first before a 'clean'. then apt-get will do it all as a simulation only and spit out text in cli to tell you what would happen only. use it the same exactly without the testing command at front (past apt-get, or past dpkg) and it will actually run it. try withou
<epipercepi> t and with sudo if that worked ok in testing. then try the same order without testing. that should keep your packages and files safer.
<epipercepi> PurpleHaze- i covered it just now :)
<epipercepi> sorry i was typing that whole time
<epipercepi> root3- did you read that all? please do if you like.
<PurpleHaze> to the above virtualbox uses dkms to compile its modules so will need to do so every kernel update
<ronaldsmazitis> skype Aborted
<ronaldsmazitis> terminal output
<ronaldsmazitis> tried removing ./skype
<ronaldsmazitis> cache
<ronaldsmazitis> reinstalling
<ronaldsmazitis> few time
<ronaldsmazitis> s
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed vsftpd on ubuntu and I would like to make it an ftp server for backing up purposes. The problem is that, when trying to upload something to it I get following errors: 200 Switching to ASCII mode. 227 Entering passive mode. 550 permission denied. (also, how can I set a directory in this ftp server?)
<PurpleHaze> <mojtaba> can you show us the permissions on the directorys?
<mojtaba> PurpleHaze: What directory should I check exactly?
<PurpleHaze> <mojtaba> The one you set for ftp?
<PurpleHaze> whos the bot
<mojtaba> PurpleHaze: I did not set any directory, how can I do that? (sorry for asking so naive questions. I am a newbie)
<CaveJohnson> wow
<PurpleHaze> <mojtaba> Im ready for sleep now so to help the others. You cant ftp and I missed your error due to that flood , but check your ftp logs first
<PurpleHaze> pwned
<PurpleHaze> not good for the main name in Linux
<EmsY> hey guys!
<EmsY> can someone help me please?
<EmsY> guys?
<raj__> Hi, Empathy status always offline on startup :(
<ronaldsmazitis> damn
<raj__> Please help
<ronaldsmazitis> skype still doesn't starts
<ronaldsmazitis> please help
<raj__> Empathy status always offline on startup :(
<EmsY> Guys can you help me?
<bazhang> EmsY, ask a question first
<EmsY> I posted my problem in askubuntu but anyway. My terminal closes immediately.
<EmsY> When I open my terminal it immediately closes. I tried ctrl + alt + F1. When I type my login and password it asks me my login and password again.
<EmsY> Bazhang can you help?
<_1_serpasmorales> Hola
<EmsY> Hey
<_1_serpasmorales> ktal
<epipercepi> EmsY- you may need to boot into sh to fix that. but try to login as root and then check only through a terminal you ran as "*sh login $userName" where * is any shell you have installed (use whatever you like) then $userName is like, your normal username
<epipercepi> see if that works
<bagindov> greetings!
<epipercepi> also don't assume it won't work as root. you have auto-sudo'd everything when you login as root. don't touch stuff just check to see if it works first
<epipercepi> 'lo bagindov
<bagindov> i have a few question, may i?
<epipercepi> don't ask to ask :)
<bagindov> i have elementary os luna, but when i trying to install update from software updater, it's all error when reboot after installation of the updates
<bagindov> it's the same for my ubuntu too
<EmsY> epipercepi sorry but I'm a newbie to ubuntu. How can I boot into sh?
<EmsY> I can't open any console. How can I login into root?
<epipercepi> you reboot, use the built-in commands (keyboard shortcut) .. check ubuntu docs online first. then try to do that all *after* you try to just login normally with ctrl-alt-F# (#== a number of F-key) and then try to just login as your username inside there
<epipercepi> if that fails your login is wrong. btw, 'login' may not be right for that command. i was just winging it. check your manpages and/or google for whether that'd work. anyone know, feel free to chime in on that now.
<bagindov> hey, is there anyone know my problem pls, i'm a newbie too :)
<epipercepi> DON'T ASK TO ASK!
<epipercepi> (sorry for yelling). dude. that is a rule #here and on freenode.
<epipercepi> afaik
<epipercepi> oh the netsplits have messed up my backlog
<epipercepi> i read more now
<bagindov> is it a common problem that there's an error after upgrading a linux kernel? like a black screen when booting?
<epipercepi> not if you did it right
<EmsY> When I reboot there's a black screen with error msg kernel panic
<bagindov> same
<epipercepi> but apparently you didn't. bagindov you may really need to boot into sh yourself now. no idea what you did.
<epipercepi> check with someone else / google / manpages.
<bagindov> am i have to remove the older kernel?
<epipercepi> EmsY- that means you have to boot into sh in singleuser mode. google 'single user'
<epipercepi> no ' in that
<epipercepi> uh. add ubuntu too. obvs
<frugalengineer> I have installed Windows 7 in VMplayer and run it using optirun. But now it looks like this http://imgur.com/tE1r5GW. How should I correct this? Or what is causing this?
<bagindov> i do love ubuntu, but sometimes the error frustate me.. haha :D
<EmsY> agree with you.
<epipercepi> yeah i use it for this ol' box. only runs light anyway.. and i use fbsd for heavy backend work. if i must i run windoze.
<bagindov> but that error that makes me love ubuntu more and more, when i clear the problems myself, that makes me happy..
<n008> how does apt-get update differ from apt-get upgrade
<n008> does it upgrade my os from 12.04 to 12.10 ?
<bagindov> is there an alternantive to idm in ubuntu? with video grabber when i playing video on youtube?
<bagindov> flareget is not free at all
<epipercepi> yeah i feel happy when i fix stuff too :) .. *shrug* /quit'd
<epipercepi> k going off here. anyone wants to, send me a PM about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7384851/
<epipercepi> i still can't figure it out. going to rename the file and then write a new one for now
<epipercepi> without the hard stuff
<EmsY> epipercepi single user mode u said?
<EmsY> in GNU Grub pressing " e " to edit? Somethin like that?
<lisak> hey, after installing nvidia driver in Additional drivers, glxinfo is missing, do I have to install mesa-utils also ?
<minimec> n008: update/upgrade keeps your installed system up-to-date. It doesn't do a release upgrade. Official upgrade 12.04 -> 14.04 will come with 14.04.1 during summer. You can on the other hand upgrade your system 12.04 -> 14.04 even now using 'sudo update-manager -d'.
<iceroot> n008: update = get a list of the new packages for your release, it will not change a single package, upgrade = upgrade the current installed packages to the latest (security) version from the repos WITHOUT changing other packages (dependencies), dist-upgrade = the same as upgrade but also changing other packages as well.
<iceroot> n008: to get the latest security updates you ALWAYS want to use dist-upgrade instead of update
<iceroot> instead of upgrade
<n008> iceroot: great thanks for the clarifications
<n008> how often would I need to run upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<moza> Hello, I am configuring thunderbird for a user, and I would like to use the filelink possibility in Thunderbird. The "box" type service i want to use there is an owncloud server, but it's not in the possibility
<iceroot> n008: everytime there is a security update
<iceroot> n008: if you are using the gui, there is a notification program checking for new sec-updates
<n008> iceroot: should desktop users bother about security updates?
<iceroot> n008: all users should take care about the latest security updates, this is valid for all it-systems out there, router, phone, desktop, laptop, server. everything
<n008> iceroot: great
<tfh> while trying to upgrade my ubuntu to the latest version, my laptop accidentally restarted, now it's refusing to upgrade anymore, anyone can help?
<minimec> tfh: Can you boot to a console 'recovery mode'?
<joelmo> i am trying to change owner of a symbolic link, can i do this?
<joelmo> for me this doesnt work: sudo chown joelmo symlink,, still says owner root
<tfh> minimec, how do I boot to 'recovery mode'?
<ge0rJey> hi all! , the tray icon for tixati(torrent client)  is not visible on my system(ubuntu 14.04) . I read on a old forum thread that we would have to add the application to whitelist in dconf-editor in desktop>unity>panel.. but the panel option is not available in this version. What else can i do to get the system tray icon
<minimec> tfh: ... or do you still have a graphical interface?
<bagindov> hi
<tfh> minimec, yes i still have the Gui
<bagindov> can i ask you all a few question?
<iceroot> !ask | bagindov
<ubottu> bagindov: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<damiano> hello
<damiano> i have to read a .mbox file (exported via Google Takeout)
<damiano> is there a reader for that file ?
<iceroot> damiano: thunderbird for example
<minimec> tfh: Ok. First check 'lsb_release -a' and 'uname -a'. That will give you informations about the distribution and kernel. i would do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a', if you have an unfinished installation.
<damiano> iceroot, it is a 58 MB file... i tried to open it via thunderbind but i see it as attach
<bagindov> ok, here's my problem, i installed elementary os luna 10 days ago and i got blackscreen after installed update from software updater.. and then i replace with ubuntu 13.04 and i got the same problem
<iceroot> damiano: i mean "create a new mailaccount there" and dont choose imap but choose mbox
<bagindov> is it because i upgraded the kernel too? because i checked the download all
<damiano> ice i try, thank you
<damiano> iceroot, pardon how can i set MBOX Instead of IMPA ?
<damiano> *IMAP
<iceroot> damiano: https://commons.lbl.gov/display/~jwelcher@lbl.gov/Reading+an+mbox+file+with+Thunderbird
<bagindov> hello?
<iceroot> bagindov: the download all?
<damiano> iceroot, thank you!
<ge0rJey> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bagindov> yes, i checked all the download available, its about 250 mb
<minimec> bagindov: I would first try to trace the cause for the black screen. After booting, switch to a console <ctrl><alt>F1, login and 'nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Read the end of the logfile. It schould give you some informations, why the xserver fails to start.
<bagindov> when the updates finished, it's ask for reboot, right? but when booting up to eos or ubuntu it's just a blackscreen like a terminal a blinking cursor
<iceroot> bagindov: does an os start? or is grub (the bootmenu) not able to start something at all?
<bagindov> it's just a blackscreen like when you press ctrl+alt+f1
<bagindov> in the grub menu there's an advanced options right? and theres a menu like linux-generic bla bla bla and i choose the old version one, i succesfully boot to ubuntu log in screen but my screen is inverted
<bagindov> it's screen inverted like when you upside down your monitor
<ronalds> hello my skype Aborts
<ronalds> skype Aborted
<ronalds> is output in terminal
<ronalds> using 12.04
<herpde> i was wondering why i couldnt ssh into my ubuntu vps so ran ssh -v localhost
<herpde> it returned with "network is unreachable"
<herpde> any ideas?
<herpde> i'm not really that good with linux
<humbag> bagindov: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it , unfortunately 13.04 is probably outdated you should try 14.04
<herpde> i was on earlier asking about some irc/ping issues and i think it stems from this
<herpde> i can ssh into the box using the vps providers openvz web interface
<herpde> but that is to a different port
<herpde> i've been googling and came across a suggestion to run "netstat -nr"
<herpde> and mine is completely empty
<Codmadnesspro> What is the command to make myself root?
<CornishPasty> Codmadnesspro: sudo -i
<ge0rJey> su - root
<Codmadnesspro> It says What is the command to make myself root?
<Codmadnesspro> wait
<Codmadnesspro> wrong paste :P
<Codmadnesspro> its not working :/
<Codmadnesspro> http://prntscr.com/3fpouz
<Tine> Hello. Is XChat in Ubuntu by default?
<Codmadnesspro> nop
<Codmadnesspro> you install it in the software center
<hexacode> how do you add persistence to an already created usb stick? im running live linux atm, and i was able to install irssi so i can chat here. where did that get installed to? and how can i add more space?
<CornishPasty> Codmadnesspro: Do you have a root password? Looks like you/someone has messed up /etc/sudoers
<Codmadnesspro> O i dont have a root password its a vps
<CornishPasty> Then you should have a root password
<Codmadnesspro> How do i add one?
<CornishPasty> Who is the VPS host?
<Codmadnesspro> fortatrust.com
<Codmadnesspro> o the password that use to get in putty?
<Codmadnesspro> ill try that password
<herpde> sorry i disconnected for some reason
<Tine> Codmadnesspro, So what's the app for irc by default?
<Codmadnesspro> Nothing i think you just install it from the software centre
<Codmadnesspro> well thats what i did
<CornishPasty> Tine: There isn't one, just use apt or software centre
<MichaelLong> hexacode, just install ubuntu directly on the stick, as if it were a hdd/ssd
<herpde> not sure if it got through but i was running 12.04 x86
<Codmadnesspro> Ahh i logged in as root
<Codmadnesspro> thanks
<Tine> CornishPasty, But doesn't Empathy service irc?
<CornishPasty> Tine: I don't know, I don't use Ubuntu on my desktop
<hexacode> MichaelLong:  bootloader should have no prob? just boot from usb and that will work huh?
<MichaelLong> exactly make sure the bootloader ist installed on the USB-drive while installer is running
<hexacode> ok cool, ill give it a go lol. this might be fun if i can get linux on xen on a stick.
<Codmadnesspro> What does !ops do?
<Codmadnesspro> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Codmadnesspro> Oooo it gives a list
<CornishPasty> Oh dear
<herpde> ssh -v localhost
<herpde> oops
<herpde> sorry
<Codmadnesspro> o crap its a trigger
<CornishPasty> Yeah, you just highlighted all the ops :P
<Ascavasaion> Okay, loaded a bundle under "Volume", says I have data when I check balances with *141#  Plugged modem in, right clicked the networking icon and chose Edit Connections.  Chose Mobile Broadband, Add, Chose defaults or MTN specific options, changed no fields and saved the connection.  When I right click the network connections MTN connection does not appear as an option.  It is detected with lsusb.  MTN = my Mobile service provide
<Ascavasaion> r.
<Codmadnesspro> crap i thought it gives a list
<Codmadnesspro> LOL
<Codmadnesspro> i didnt know it triggers them :P
<CornishPasty> Codmadnesspro: It does, but in doing so, it highlights them :P
<Codmadnesspro> Does it make an alarm sound for them???
<EmsY> Hey guys!
<Codmadnesspro> xD
<DGJones> Codmadnesspro: Please don't do that unnecessarily, it highlights all the channel ops to problematic issues in the channel
<Codmadnesspro> I thought it brings up list 0.0
<jembut> hello
<EmsY> My gnome-terminal closes as soon as I open it. But it's not gnome-terminal fault. When I press ctrl + alt + F1 I can't log - in. Help me please?
<jembut> helo jembut
<EmsY> lol jembut
<logices> hello all, how do i auto connect to a vpn on system startup (vpnautoconnect isnt working for me)
<Codmadnesspro> use ghosthost?
<Codmadnesspro> Cyberghost*
<Codmadnesspro> Cyberghost auto connects on startup
<EmsY> My gnome-terminal closes as soon as I open it. But it's not gnome-terminal fault. When I press ctrl + alt + F1 I can't log - in. Help me please?
<xzavierdev> you can write a shell script and add it to rc.local
<Codmadnesspro> emsy do you click root terminal or just terminal
<EmsY> I can't open any terminam Codmadnesspro
<Codmadnesspro> o erm
<herpde> eh, i'll just reinstall
<EmsY> Codmadnesspro, The only way I can open my console is to press Alt + F2 and type in env SHELL=/bin/sh gnome-terminal
<Codmadnesspro> Oh erm :/
<logices> hello all, how do i auto connect to a vpn on system startup (vpnautoconnect isnt working for me)
<EmsY> Codmadnesspro you don't know how to fix it? I think it's somethin about bash...I'm a newbie in ubuntu so I don't know.
<Codmadnesspro> im newbie to ubuntu too :P
<EmsY> ur nickname looks like ur not :D
<minimec> EmsY: Did you modify your .bashrc once? Try mv .bashrc .bashrc-bak in your /home/youruser directory. Maybe that helps?
<EmsY> Haven't modified my .bashrc minimec
<EmsY> minimec what did you mean with " mv " ?
<minimec> EmsY: 'mv .bashrc .bashrc-bak' Move the file .bashrc to .bashrc-bak... -> rename it.
<EmsY> minimec: thanks, will try to
<EmsY> minimec: did it. What now? And why I had to do that?
<star_> 89
<minimec> EmsY: Open a terminal... ;) We moved tha bash configuration. If we are lucky, you can start a terminal now and get a new clean .bashrc
<EmsY> minimec: didn't work. :(
<minimec> EmsY: Ok. Did it create a new .bashrc?
<EmsY> minimec: nope
<Ascavasaion> any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<EmsY> ohh, I don't know what to do. :( I need to fix it fast but no one can help me.
<minimec> EmsY: Ok. So you can 'mv .bashrc-bak .bashrc' if you want to get the bash configuration back. If I have a problem in linux, I normally verify, if the problem is 'system wide' or limited to the user. So in your case I would 'sudo adduser testuser' and login as testuser. Can 'testuser' open a terminal?
<EmsY> minimec: no!
<EmsY> minimec:The only way I can open my console is to press Alt + F2 and type in env SHELL=/bin/sh gnome-terminal
<Petrov> hello
<Ascavasaion> Not all at once now hehehe
<whiskers75> EmsY: then do that
<whiskers75> EmsY: then, chsh [your user name]
<whiskers75> and set it to /bin/sh
<whiskers75> then delete your .bashrc
<whiskers75> and chsh again to bash
<EmsY> whiskers75: sorry for being so dumb but what chsh means?
<whiskers75> run the command `chsh [your user name]`
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<WilliamDotAT> probably not supported by driver
<whiskers75> does it have drivers?
 * whiskers75 looks strangely at WilliamDotAT
<WilliamDotAT> not unlikely
<EmsY> whiskers75: did it.
<whiskers75> can you open a terminal?
<EmsY> no
<EmsY> :(
<whiskers75> so you typed in `chsh emsy`
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<whiskers75> or whatever your name is
<whiskers75> then, at the prompt, put `/bin/sh`?
<EmsY> whiskers75: typed in  'chsh emils' then '/bin/sh/' then again 'cshs emils' and then '/bin/bash'
<whiskers75> do the following and no more: `chsh emils` then `/bin/sh`
<whiskers75> no extra slash
<whiskers75> you should then be able to open a terminal
<EmsY> yes, I did it. Sorry, it was a mistake
<EmsY> I did without extra slash
<whiskers75> EmsY: now, type in 'bash'
<whiskers75> is there any error?
<EmsY> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<whiskers75> oh dear
<EmsY> what?
<whiskers75> EmsY: try `sudo apt-get install zsh`
<whiskers75> (we're going to use zsh instead of bash, it's simply another shell)
<Ascavasaion> when I think back I wonder if I have ever been helped here that I actually managed to sort out the problem I had.  On the rare occassion someone has replied and tried, and I thank them for it, but seriously... doubt I have actually been helped.  Most times no reply whatsoever...and my problems are minuscule when I see what others are battling with.
<whiskers75> EmsY: type in your password at the prompt, and then Y when prompted again
<EmsY> whiskers75: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<EmsY> dpkg: error processing package install-info (--configure):
<EmsY>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<EmsY> Errors were encountered while processing:
<EmsY>  install-info
<EmsY> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<unopaste> EmsY you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<whiskers75> ._.
<whiskers75> EmsY: pastebin the entire output, starting from the apt-get command to the end
<DusXMT> That smells like a pretty broken setup
<whiskers75> mm hmm
<whiskers75> EmsY: you should be unmuted now
<EmsY> ye
<minimec> EmsY: You seem to have a borked packages system too. My first try would be 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'. See if that fixes your package managment.
<DusXMT> EmsY: What gave you that segmentation fault? (I came just a while ago)
<whiskers75> DusXMT: trying to start bash
<whiskers75> DusXMT: then also trying to install zsh
<EmsY> DusXMT: bash
<whiskers75> EmsY: can you run `zsh`?
<EmsY> whiskers75: error again when tried to --configure -a
<whiskers75> what about zsh?
<DusXMT> EmsY: Weee. A segfault is when a program tries to access illegal memory, privilaged instructions or when it divides by zero, or when the binary is corrupt
<DusXMT> *Ewww
<whiskers75> DusXMT: looks like he needs to reinstall bash O.o
<whiskers75> let's try and get zsh first
<DusXMT> You might need to reinstall, this doesn't sound good at all
<EmsY> how to run zsh?
<whiskers75> EmsY: `zsh`
<whiskers75> DusXMT: I don't think so
<EmsY> sh: 4: zsh: not found
<whiskers75> EmsY: what is the output of `file /bin/sh` and `file /bin/bash`?
<EmsY> DusXMT: you don't know the whole problem. I can't open any terminal.
<whiskers75> well of course, that's because bash is segfaulting
<EmsY> whsikers75: how can I know? :D sorry, I'm a newbie
<whiskers75> EmsY: run those two commands, and tell me what they print to the screen ;)
<EmsY> whiskers75: Did I told you that I have kernel panic when I try to reboot?
<whiskers75> O_O
<DusXMT> EmsY: What kind of computer are you running on?
<whiskers75> How the hell did you get into this mess?!
<cuyotte> So I tried rtorrent based on someone's suggestion and realized that I am too mush of a novice to use that program
<minimec> EmsY: Again! Try to fix your package managment first! 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'.
<EmsY> whiskers75: I didn't do anything. Was surfing on the internet, then my update crashed and I thought I need to update through gnome-terminal. Gnome-terminal didn't open.
<EmsY> minimec:/bin/sh: symbolic link to `dash'
<cuyotte> I'm thinking of switching back to Deluge or Vuze
<cuyotte> What is everyone else using? Just curious.
<whiskers75> EmsY: you were updating?
<DusXMT> cuyotte: I personally use Transmission. It's simple, and it can run as a daemon, accessed by its web interface
<EmsY> whiskers75: software updater asked me if I want to :D
<EmsY> whiskers75: /bin/bash: ERROR: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs)error reading (Invalid argument)
<whiskers75> there's your problem
<MonkeyDust> cuyotte  yes, Deluge is nice too, it's what I use
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<SCHAAP137> i use Deluge on windows here as well, it's a good client, no bloat
<EmsY> DusXMT: MLUX
<whiskers75> EmsY: try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall coreutils bash` and pastebin the whole chunk of text that command makes
<EmsY> whiskers75: I'll be muted again if I'll pastebin the whole chunk
<DusXMT> EmsY: No, you don't know what a pastebin is
<whiskers75> EmsY: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<EmsY> oh
<whiskers75> paste it in there, then give me the link
<DusXMT> EmsY: It's a text hosting site where you can post code, the output of commands, etc., and others can access it with a single link
<EmsY> whiskers75: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385607/
<EmsY> DusXMT: thanks.
<EmsY> I appreciate your help guys!
 * whiskers75 wonders what install-info is
<whiskers75> EmsY: sudo apt-get remove install-info, then try the above command again
<Ascavasaion> We should all go back to Windows.
<DusXMT> info might be the GNU-ish documentation invoked by the `info' command, so this might be what installs its documents
<whiskers75> Ascavasaion: shut up
<DusXMT> Ascavasaion: Any good reason?
<EmsY> Asavasaion: lmao
<SCHAAP137> he's trolling
<EmsY> I'm laughin :D
<Ascavasaion> whiskers75: Thank you :)
<whiskers75> EmsY: anyway, I need to go now ;P
<EmsY> whiskers75: really? :(
<Ascavasaion> DusXMT: Well, things will actually work there.
<Ascavasaion> EmsY: At least someone sees my humour.
<whiskers75> EmsY: Yes, sorry :(
<SCHAAP137> i run win 8.1 here, and running ubuntu 14.04 and openbsd 5.5-current on my VPS's
<EmsY> whiskers75: ok :(
<DusXMT> Ascavasaion: My Gentoo setup over here woeks 100%. I do agree Ubuntu is a bit buggier distro than most
<DusXMT> but it is better than Windows
<EmsY> DusXMT: whiskers75 is going out, can you please help me?
<Aussie_matt> HI: I have a ubuntu machine that I want to use on the house LAN as a file/ftp server. Is there someway to set it up so I can only access the internet for updates, and nothing else?
<whiskers75> EmsY: Run these two commands:
<whiskers75> `sudo apt-get remove install-info`
<whiskers75> `sudo apt-get install --reinstall bash coreutils`
<EmsY> whiskers75: did
<whiskers75> `bash`
<whiskers75> then pastebin the output
<whiskers75> I might not need to go
<EmsY> ok
<EmsY> whiskers75: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385646/
<whiskers75> That looks horribly broken
<DusXMT> EmsY: As I said, a reinstall is probably going to help
<DusXMT> Something corrupted your system
<EmsY> whiskers75: software updater all the time asks me to upgrade but when I upgrade 'Package operation failed '
<lucas21> Hi, Good morning from Spain. I just updated to 14.04 desk and I have a bug: BUG:soft lockup - CPU#1stuck for 22s! [apport-gtk:4122]. Is there anybody there who knows anything about this? thank you in advance and excuse me for my English low level.
<whiskers75> I have no ieda how to help, sorry
<whiskers75> g2g
<EmsY> whiskers75: thanks! bye :)
<EmsY> lucas21: ur english is not so bad :D
<EmsY> DusXMT: how please?
<DusXMT> EmsY: My guess is that your system crashed and that's when the corruption occured. I would like to give you a better, less drastic solution, but I can't think of any
<minimec> EmsY: Again.... 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'. Did you do that? I didn't get any feedback.
<EmsY> DusXMT: so sad.
<EmsY> minimec: yes I did
<DusXMT> minimec: It segfaults half way through
<EmsY> minimec: Errors were encountered while processing:
<EmsY>  bash
<EmsY> dpkg: error processing package bash (--configure):
<EmsY>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration
<SCHAAP137> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash
<DusXMT> SCHAAP137: Do you really think reconfiguring is going to help it?
<EmsY> uhh, guys any ideas? :(
<EmsY> I really need to fix this somehow.
<EmsY> SCHAAP137: I think I've tried anything lol.
<DusXMT> You might try to download a deb of bash, unpack it into the root of your system
<DusXMT> EmsY: I can tell you how to do that
<EmsY> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: bash is broken or not fully installed
<EmsY> DusXMT: Ok.
<DusXMT> Ok, so you need to download the deb first, I'll get the link
<EmsY> DusXMT: thanks!
<DusXMT> What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<EmsY> 14.04
<Ascavasaion> Any idea why my Huawei broadband modem will not show up on network manager?  It is on lsusb.  thank you.
<EmsY> I posted my thread in askubuntu.com
<DusXMT> EmsY: Okay, type in `sudo sh'
<EmsY> DusXMT: done
<DusXMT> It will ask you for your password
<DusXMT> now, type in `cd /'
<EmsY> DusXMT: nope :D
<DusXMT> `wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/bash_4.3-6ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<MonkeyDust> EmsY  type    sudo -k;sudo true
<EmsY> sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<EmsY> -k: not found
<EmsY> DusXMT: done
<DusXMT> EmsY: `ar x bash_4.3-6ubuntu1_amd64.deb'
<EmsY> DusXMT: nothing happened
<DusXMT> It's a silent command
<EmsY> ok
<DusXMT> EmsY: and now `tar -xJvf data.tar.xz'
<Codmadnesspro> Hello When i click install on the software centre it just starts to say installing then quickly turns back to free. Can someone help?
<DusXMT> This should actually give you some output
<EmsY> DusXMT: it did
<DusXMT> now try `bash'
<EmsY> DusXMT: root@larva:/#
<EmsY> output
<DusXMT> EmsY: Bash works now :)
<EmsY> DusXMT: omg, thanks!
<DusXMT> EmsY: Now type dpkg --configure -a
<DusXMT> then apt-get install --reinstall bash
<DusXMT> to fix some stuff, because the way we installed bash was quite crude
<Codmadnesspro> Help someone?
<EmsY> DusXMT: Errors were encountered while processing:
<EmsY>  bash
<Codmadnesspro>  Hello When i click install on the software centre it just starts to say installing then quickly turns back to free. Can someone help?
<DusXMT> EmsY: Padtebin the entire output?
<DusXMT> *Pastebin
<DusXMT> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Codmadnesspro> Someone help :((
<EmsY> DusXMT: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385732/
<minimec> Ascavasaion: I just tested my Huawei E180 on 14.04. It only shows up here, when I put a SIM in. I then have to unlock it with the Sim PIN. I can then add 'New Mobile Broadband connection...' in network manager.
<DusXMT> EmsY: Try the command again, it shouldn't give you an error anyymore
<DusXMT> The last command seems to have fixed it
<Codmadnesspro> Hello When i click install on the software centre it just starts to say installing then quickly turns back to free. Can someone help?
<Ascavasaion> minimec: I envy you.
<MonkeyDust> !repeat | Codmadnesspro
<ubottu> Codmadnesspro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EmsY> DusXMT: yes! :)
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Did you try installing your desired software from a terminal?
<Codmadnesspro> it isnt on there... ive looked round already :(
<Codmadnesspro> how do i do that
<DusXMT> EmsY: `Now apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade; apt-get install install-info'
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Start a terminal and install your software using sudo apt-get install packagename
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro: open a terminal, then do 'sudo apt-get update', and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' after that
<DusXMT> EmsY: This is to put back install-info, something whiskers told you to remove
<Codmadnesspro> What do i type between it if its got a space in the name?
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro: package names never have spaced
<EmsY> DusXMT: I understood ye. Thanks a lot, you're GOD! :D
<SCHAAP137> *spaces
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: The package name does not contain spaces. The description does.
<Codmadnesspro> Its called XCHAT IRC
<SCHAAP137> sudo apt-get install xchat
<DusXMT> EmsY: No problem, I'm glad I could've helped :)
<c2tarun> Can anybody please tell me the version of xfce in ubuntu desktop? Or better if you please tell me how to check the version?
<psryn> firefox, chromium and midori are loading pages really slowly, despite my connection speed being normal.. help
<EmsY> DusXMT: I'm so happy. I hope everything will work fine now.
<Codmadnesspro> ok now its installed how do i open it?
<c2tarun> psryn, there is a resetting option in firefox, try that
<SCHAAP137> Codmadnesspro: type xchat
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: As usual.
<junka> search it in dash
<c2tarun> psryn, or better try to rename ~/.mozilla folder to something like .mozilla_bak
<Codmadnesspro> Ok thanks ur a life saver
<psryn> c2tarun, I tried it, it resets for a while, but after a few minutes it goes back to slow loading
<robotninja> c2tarun, you can search for package info at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> xchat doesnt safe lives, it kills little kittens. :>
<junka> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<SCHAAP137> i prefer irssi over xchat
<EmsY> DusXMT: omg I love you so much! Thanksthanksthanks! I'll reboot now
<minimec> c2tarun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xfwm4
<asdfg> Exit
<DusXMT> EmsY: Did the command update the system with no errors?
<c2tarun> thanks minimec and robotninja  :)
<PlayMCPENetwork> Hey guys it me codmadnesspro :P
<Codmadnesspro> :P
<MonkeyDust> c2tarun  in a terminal, type    apt-cache policy xfce4
<EmsY> DusXMT: everything is fine! How did you do that?
<c2tarun> MonkeyDust, ahaaa.. :) this is the best way thanks a lot
<PlayMCPENetwork> :D
<DusXMT> EmsY: We just manually unpacked the .deb of bash into your system, the command I gave you afterwards sanitized your system
<EmsY> I can open my terminal omg!!! It feels like I'm the happiest man alive now. Thanks to DusXMT
<MonkeyDust> c2tarun  for more details:     apt-cache show xfce4
<c2tarun> psryn, is firefox slow or is it just loading pages slow ?
<MonkeyDust> DusXMT  +1
<c2tarun> MonkeyDust, yeah, I am trying to read man page of apt-cache for more options :) thanks
<psryn> c2tarun, firefox isn't slow, it is loading pages slowly, with some exceptions like google and facebook
<psryn> but almost everything else is taking an eternity to load
<WolfLambert> I still prefer Chrome.
<psryn> chromium is doing the same thing
<EmsY> DusXMT: That good feel when you fix something. Can't do this with windows, that's why I love ubuntu so much.
<c2tarun> psryn, if you have any other device on same network like cellphone or a tablet, try opening same site on that device.
<DusXMT> EmsY: You might want to do: `sudo rm -v /debian-binary /data.tar.xz /control.tar.gz /bash_4.3-6ubuntu1_amd64.deb', those are temporary files
<SCHAAP137> fixing stuff on Windows is easy as well, just use regedit.exe
<c2tarun> I agree with SCHAAP137 if its possible to fix something on windows then its easy, the problem is we cannot fix everything on windows ;)
<PlayMCPENetwork> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<EmsY> DusXMT: done. Gonna reboot now :)
<cuyotte> Thanks for the answers earlier. I think I'm gonna stick with Deluge for now. Simple an does what I need without all the bells and whistles I will most likely never use.
<PlayMCPENetwork> DJones you on?
<psryn> c2tarun, i don't have one currently, but download, torrent and ftp speeds are normal, so i think it is really something with the os
<Xtreme> Hello Guys, Let me start by saying i have absolutely no idea about load balancing. I have two networks, 1: broadband over wifi 2: Mobile network over USB.  What i want to do is: Combine both of them to get faster download speed. How can i do that?
<c2tarun> psryn, or with the websites. you yourself said that FB is loading fine
<cuyotte> Also its back to chrome for me. I gave firefox another chance and it just seems too slow for me.
<Xtreme> Oops sorry. Was disconnected.
<Xtreme> Incase anyone replied, please paste again
 * c2tarun BRB
<psryn> c2tarun, not really, because I tried lots of websites from wordpress to pastebin and they were all loading slowly
<MonkeyDust> Xtreme  if you don't get an answer here, try ##networking
<Xtreme> MonkeyDust: Yup, trying the sae
<Xtreme> same* :)
<Xtreme> i am suprised, there is not much about load balancing for linux
<Xtreme> i mean, there are many many apps out there for windows doing the same
<MonkeyDust> Xtreme  frankly, i've never even heard of load balancing
<SCHAAP137> you'd need something like the OpenBSD packetfilter, but then for linux
<Xtreme> http://www.sortbyte.com/software-programs/networking/network-manager/tutorials/enable-load-balancing-on-windows-7-with-2-or-more-nics
<SCHAAP137> and indeed, merge two physical adapters to 1 virtual teamed adapter
<SCHAAP137> like a CARP interface
<SCHAAP137> and then create packet filtering rules for it
<psryn> disabling extensions and plugins also didn't work on either browser
<robotninja> Xtreme, is this what you're looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<EmsY> DusXMT: it's not over. :(
<minimec> Xtreme: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17468/network-load-balancing-with-network-manager
<Xtreme> checking one sec.
<DusXMT> EmsY: What's making a problem now?
<EmsY> DusXMT: terminal works fine but when I did a reboot, I had a kernel panic.
<EmsY> DusXMT: I had kernel panic even before this terminal problem
<EmsY> All this time I was booting through other kernels recovery mode.
<DusXMT> EmsY: Hmm. Indeed, I only addressed the terminal problem.
<SCHAAP137> EmsY: can you paste the output of 'dmesg' to a pastebin ?
<EmsY> sure
<EmsY> wow, it's really long :D
<SCHAAP137> yeah those are the kernel messages, the boot sequence
<DusXMT> EmsY: Those are kernel debugging messages, there's gotta be lots of them
<SCHAAP137> u can direct the output to a text file first, like: dmesg >> dmesg.txt
<EmsY> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385796/
<DusXMT> EmsY: Does the panic occur when you try to boot in, or when the computer is going to turn off
<EmsY> When I try to boot in
<Xtreme> minimec: saw that one. But those are revese proxy ones rght? used specially in webservers.
<Xtreme> ?
<Xtreme> robotninja: i think thts what i need.
<EmsY> I have image, should I show it to you?
<Xtreme> i hope there is  a gui for it
<EmsY> I meant picture
<EmsY> :D
<DusXMT> Then maybe the kernel package is corrupt as well. Can you do an `apt-cache search linux-image'?
<minimec> Xtreme: I never did load balancing on my machines, so I am not a pro. I can configure some basic 'priorities' for my home network on my router. That's enough...
<Xtreme> minimec: :)
<EmsY> DusXMT: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7385819/
<DusXMT> EmsY: Try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic' , if the package is corrupt, this should fix it
<red234324> where to put my own shell scripts so they are in the path of the terminal?
<EmsY> DusXMT: thanks.
<MonkeyDust> red234324  create a shell script folder, then add the path to that folder to $PATH
<SCHAAP137> PATH=$PATH:/path/to/folder ; export PATH
<SCHAAP137> easiest way
<DusXMT> $HOME/bin is usually in the path by default
<DusXMT> so you can just `mkdir ~/bin', put your scripts there, restart the terminal and it should work
<yoyorls> whats the difference between exim and postfix ?
<DusXMT> EmsY: Status?
<EmsY> DustXMT: uhmm, new problem. :D
<EmsY> My resolution is REAAALLY fucked up
<EmsY> And I can't change it.
<DusXMT> EmsY: Hmmm. Do you use propriotary video drivers?
<red234324> thx guys, this worked -  PATH=$PATH:~/bin; export PATH
<EmsY> DusXMT: I don't know why but the driver have been changed.
<MonkeyDust> yoyorls  plenty user forums answer the question 'exim vs postfix'
<EmsY> Just changed it back to propriotary
<EmsY> I had this Noveau driver.
<EmsY> dunno why. Maybe because I was running recovery mode
<DusXMT> EmsY: That might have been the problem. Now, seeing that two packages on your system were corrupt, there might be more of them. I can link you with an article on how to, one by one, reinstall all the packages.
<DusXMT> It'll make sure nothing's corrupt, and it's mostly automatic
<EmsY> It would be nice
<DusXMT> okay, I'll search for it, I remember seeing it once
<EmsY> I changed my driver but my resolution is still bad
<EmsY> should I reboot?
<DusXMT> Yup
<Ascavasaion> Oh well, yet again Linux is proven to be inferior.
<logices> hello im new to linux, can someone show me how to connect to my vpn on startup
<Ascavasaion> Thank you to all who tried to help.
<logices> i tried the vpnautoconnect app but its not working for me
<DusXMT> Ascavasaion: Okay, what is your question, Mr. Billy ass kisser
<SCHAAP137> lol :P
<SCHAAP137> some trolling never hurt
<OerHeks> DusXMT, keep the language civil and family frienly please, thanks.
<DusXMT> OerHeks: Okay, I'll watch my tongue next time
<DusXMT> EmsY: Any better now?
<EmsY> It's fine now. The only annoying thing is report messages.
<logices> hello im new to linux, can someone show me how to connect to my vpn on startup
<Luke-T> hey all! could i have some help with a wifi problem im having on 14.04?
<EmsY> 'Do you want to report'? etc
<EmsY> DusXMT: thanks for everything :)
<DusXMT> EmsY: Okay. I couldn't find the article, but I can come up with the command that does what I wanted
<DusXMT> so please be patient :)
<EmsY> ok
<Luke-T> can ssomeone help me with a wifi problem im having on 14.04?
<Ben64> Luke-T: not if you never ask a question
<OerHeks> Luke-T, just ask your real wuestion and find ou
<OerHeks> *question
<Luke-T> I'm having trouble connecting to a wifi network but i can connect to networks through ethernet, not sure what else to tell you
<jjavaholic> how can I install warcraft via wine on ubuntu 14.04 I the installed keeps crashing on load?
<EmsY> anyone playing any games on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Luke-T, maybe the friver isn't loaded, do you see other networks, or not al all?
<Luke-T> none at all, i've tried installing the broadcom driver but nothing seems to have changed
<Ben64> Luke-T: we're going to need a lot more information. wireless card, what version of ubuntu, everything you can give
<Ben64> jjavaholic: ask in #winehq for wine help
<Ascavasaion> DusXMT: I beg your pardon?
<OerHeks> Luke-T, did you reboot after installing the driver?
<Luke-T> yes i did
<DusXMT> EmsY: Okay, I think I know what to do
<DusXMT> EmsY: `sudo sh'
<Ben64> do not do that ^
<Luke-T> and im on 14.04 so far im pretty sure the card is NetXtreme BCM57765
<DusXMT> EmsY: `for i in $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -d '<TAB>' -f 1); do apt-get install --reinstall "$i"
<DusXMT> The `sudo sh' is so that he can type a tab in the command
<Ben64> "sudo -i" if you absolutely need a root shell
<Ben64> sudo sh is wrong and shouldn't be used or suggested in this channel
<DusXMT> he needs /bin/sh, so that <tab> isn't an auto-complete feature
<logices> hello im new to linux, can someone show me how to connect to my vpn on startup
<EmsY> DusXMT: is that it?
<DusXMT> EmsY: Just one more thing to it I forgot
<EmsY> what?
<DusXMT> EmsY: `for i in $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -d '<TAB>' -f 1); do apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes "$i"
<Luke-T> Ben64: any ideas?
<EmsY> done
<Luke-T> OerHeks, anything?
<DusXMT> EmsY: What did it do?
<EmsY> it's a silent command isn't it?
<EmsY> nothing lol
<DusXMT> EmsY: Did you copy the command over?
<Ben64> thats a very strange command, what is the problem that is trying to fix?
<EmsY> ye
<DusXMT> Ben64: There are some corrupt packages on his system, this is to fix them
<OerHeks> Luke-T, is this a macbook pro ?
<Ben64> not sure if that will fix them
<Ben64> but your syntax is wrong
<Luke-T> OerHeks yes it is
<OerHeks> Luke-T, try this solution >> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree   >> found at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/331465/cant-connect-to-wireless-macbook-pro
<DusXMT> Ben64: We already fixed bash and the kernel by reinstalling them
<Ben64> for i in $(dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1); do sudo apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes "$i"
<Luke-T> OerHeks, i'll try now thanks
<DusXMT> Ben64: So it knows to delimit by tabs by default? The man pages say it does it by ':'s
<Luke-T> OerHeks, says "E: Unable to locate package linux-firmware-nonfree"
<Ben64> DusXMT: yeah, tabs are default
<DusXMT> EmsY: Then Ben64's command does the same, but works on bash. jsut put a sudo before it in a normal terminal and it will do
<Ben64> doesn't need a sudo at the beginning
<OerHeks> Luke-T, odd, it is in the 14.04 repo's, try "  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade "  first
<Ben64> syntax still bad though...
<DusXMT> Ben64: Why?
<EmsY> ye, doesn't need a sudo
<EmsY> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<EmsY> but it doesn't do anything without sudo
<EmsY> there's like ' > ' and that's it
<Luke-T> OerHeks, doing that now
<DusXMT> EmsY: `for i in $(dpkg --get-selections |cut -f 1); do sudo apt-get install --reinstall --force-yes "$i"'
<DusXMT> Ben64: Are there conventions for writing one-liners?
<Ben64> needs ;done at the end
<EmsY> DusXMT: the output is just '>'
<DusXMT> oops, you're right
<DusXMT> EmsY: now type done
<EmsY> yep
<DusXMT> and it will do it's thing. THis happens when you write things via keyboard
<DusXMT> you dos tupid mistakes
<EmsY> 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 1 reinstalled
<Ben64> it should repeat that like a hundred times, heh
<DusXMT> EmsY: It will, one by one, reinstall all of them, making sure none are corrupt. It might take a while
<Ben64> $ dpkg --get-selections | cut -f1 | wc -l         \n            2755
<EmsY> DusXMT: I see! :D
<Ben64> or maybe 2755 times...
<EmsY> Ben64: for real? :D
<Ben64> if i ran it here, yes
<EmsY> oh my
<EmsY> what does that command do anyway?
<Luke-T> OerHeks, it had 30 to upgrade so the first command might work after this is done
<Ben64> reinstalls every package on the system
<OerHeks> Luke-T, sounds good, let us know
<EmsY> DusXMT:Ben64: What should I read to learn fix problem by myself. I'm using ubuntu since August and still can fix only some really easy things.
<EmsY> *problems
<DusXMT> EmsY: It will come with time
<EmsY> But should I read somethin?
<EmsY> How long have you been ubuntu user?
<DusXMT> EmsY: We were all noobs when we started. The best you can doo is search the web, read the documentation of command line utilities, et
<DusXMT> *etc.
<Ben64> theres not really a thing like that. i started on redhat and broke and fixed everything myself
<Ben64> you'll get the hang of it
<DusXMT> EmsY: Try `man man', this will give you the documentation of the `man' utility, the manual viewer
<EmsY> what's man man? :D
<Petrov> What is the safest RSA - DSA or ECDSA for a ssh-server? thx
<Ben64> man <command> will give you <command>'s manual page
<EmsY> ok
<Ben64> man man gives you man's man page, man.
<DusXMT> :P
<EmsY> so how long have you been ubuntu users guys?
<OerHeks> Petrov, what was wrong with the last answer, RSA2048 ?
<touil76> Hello everyone. I've got a problem with my freshly installed ubuntu 14.04.
<Ben64> EmsY: 8 years
<touil76> Logout takes up to 3 minutes !
<EmsY> I'm now studying for a programmer. Stupid country, we learn only Pascal.
<DusXMT> Ubuntu was my first distro, I used it in 2009, but ever since they put that ugly bar on the screen and other things, I switched to debian. Now, I use Gentoo
<DusXMT> So I'm still quite new myself
<junka> touil76, ewwwwwww
<EmsY> ok.
<junka> DusXMT, dont be so hardcore
<junka> DusXMT, what are you doing here then anyway? go #gentoo
<DusXMT> junka: Okay, I won't insult ubuntu anymore
<touil76> I posted yesterday about it. I thought it was because of an upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. But I've just made a fresh install of 14.04 on the same computer and the problem keeps on appearing.
<DusXMT> junka: I'm was just passing by, and I saw that I could help EmsY, so I did. Is something wrong witht hat
<junka> no DusXMT
<junka> touil76, it is not a general problem
<PlayMCPENetwork> What is google chromes package name?
<EmsY> junka: DusXMT is GOD. LD
<EmsY> :D
<junka> !chrome
<DusXMT> EmsY: No I'm not, I don't think
<Luke-T> OerHeks, that's done, should i retry the frst command again?
<touil76> what do you mean junka ?
<DusXMT> just a random linux user
<PlayMCPENetwork> ?
<OerHeks> Luke-T, yes, and reboot after that
<EmsY> DusXMT: who helps others. You've got a good karma :D
<junka> touil76, I mean that i do not face such problem
<Luke-T> OerHeks, that's installing, thanks :)
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, google chrome is not in our repos, download it from their site
<junka> PlayMCPENetwork, do you mean chromium or chrome?
<PlayMCPENetwork> I can't i cant download it from the software centre because it dosnt work so i have to install it by package name
<touil76> I guess, it only happens on one of my computers on which ubuntu 14.04 is installed.  On the other one, the problem does not appear.
<logices> hello im new to linux, can someone show me how to connect to my vpn on startup
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, after installing the repo from google's website, it is called google-chrome-stable
<Munster> \0
<PlayMCPENetwork> yes
<EmsY> DusXMT: Even my brother couldn't help me. He was the guy who told me that If I'm going to be a programmer, I should install ubuntu. He's now working in Vodafone.
<junka> Google chrome is not on the repos so you will not find it. You will only find Chromium. If you want chrome you will need to go to their website and download the .deb file PlayMCPENetwork
<EmsY> DusXMT: We were trying to fix that problem for 4 or 5 hours
<PlayMCPENetwork> I cant use the ubuntu software centre though
<junka> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable on a terminal PlayMCPENetwork
<PlayMCPENetwork> Ok let me try
<DusXMT> EmsY: Pascal programmer, Eh?
<DusXMT> EmsY: Have you tried fpc yet, the compiler?
<PlayMCPENetwork> E: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<EmsY> DusXMT: shit country. Teaching only Pascal.
<junka> sudo apt-get update PlayMCPENetwork
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, so did you add the google repo package from their site?
<DusXMT> EmsY: Let me guess, you're from Europe? Because I'm from Slovakia (in europe) and they also only teach pascal here
<EmsY> DusXMT: When I was going to study I thought they'll teach new languages like python.
<PlayMCPENetwork> Well i just opened the .deb and it brings me to the software centre
<EmsY> DusXMT: Latvia
<touil76> junka, is there a channel other than this one which would be more specific to the trouble I have ?
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, sounds good, continue
<PlayMCPENetwork> It still says :E Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<DusXMT> EmsY: It doesn't matter what language you use. In fact, pascal is good for beginners, since it forces clean programming habits
<PlayMCPENetwork> :/
<_jay> can i still download 13.10 as i dont like 14.04 <---- Buggy
<junka> touil76, no. You are using ubuntu right? You should fill a bug report
<DusXMT> EmsY: You might find that you actually like it once you get deeper in
<EmsY> DusXMT: it's pretty difficult comparing to new languages
<junka> _jay, yes
<_jay> link pls
<junka> !13.10 | _jay
<ubottu> _jay: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<robotninja> PlayMCPENetwork, is there a particular reason you want Chrome rather than Chromium? the differences are pretty minimal (minor branding and some user tracking stuff)
<PlayMCPENetwork> Whats the package name for chromeion instead then?
<robotninja> PlayMCPENetwork, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<EmsY> DusXMT: the syntax is so weird, I hate that language :D
<_jay> also can you remove the unity bar
<DusXMT> EmsY: Every language is hard when you're just introduced to it
<EmsY> Next year we'll learn Delphi.
<_jay> or move it
<PlayMCPENetwork> Ok thanks its installing
<touil76> Ok junka, but with which  package being faulty ?
<DusXMT> EmsY: I like pascal syntax. begin end.
<EmsY> begin end lol :D:D
<Pessimist> EmsY, ewww
<EmsY> Pessimist: what?
<junka> _jay, you can make it autohide or change its size
<_jay> you cant move it around like in xfce
<junka> no _jay
<PlayMCPENetwork> Chromium wont open :/
<EmsY> DusXMT: I'm trying to learn some languages by myself. I'm studying in codeacademy.com. I know HTML/CSS and PHP. A little bit of ruby.
<EmsY> Pessimist: Eww about Delphi? :D
<junka> touil76, i dont know. Maybe someone more experienced can help you with that
<PlayMCPENetwork> Whats the package name for flash?
<junka> !info pepperflash
<ubottu> Package pepperflash does not exist in trusty
<DusXMT> PlayMCPENetwork: Flash is not in the default repos. Got to get.adobe.com/flashplayer to get it
<junka> it is DusXMT
<junka> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in trusty
<PlayMCPENetwork> As i said i can't install applications on the software centre
<junka> ah
<OerHeks> wrong, DusXMT > PlayMCPENetwork flashplugin-installer
<DusXMT> okay, I won't do you guys any more trouble
<Munster> PlayMCPENetwork, type flash in the software center search
<PlayMCPENetwork> Munster i cant install anything on software center
<junka> PlayMCPENetwork, maybe you should go with synaptic
<PlayMCPENetwork> E: Unable to lock the administarton directory
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, if you use softwarecenter, CLOSE terminal
<OerHeks> one instance to apt only
<PlayMCPENetwork> I can't use software centre :P
<PlayMCPENetwork> I can't install anything on it for some reason
<Munster> PlayMCPENetwork, ok , but it'will give you the correct package name, you can use apt-get to install
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a bunch of ".pic" files, but Ubuntu tells me that there isn't an app to open these. What app can I use to open them?
<PlayMCPENetwork> Wait whats the command to login as root?
<mehdix> su or sudo -i
<junka> sudo gives you admin privilages
<robotninja> Mrokii, .pic seems to be an old Lotus 1-2-3 image format. I can't say I've ever tried it, but GIMP may be able to open them.
<PlayMCPENetwork> i mean how do i change vnc@vm79190 to root@
<Munster> PlayMCPENetwork, in the terminal, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<PlayMCPENetwork> my sudo stuff is messed up :P
<PlayMCPENetwork> cant use sudo :P
<Munster> PlayMCPENetwork, then you're sunk
<junka> i dont think it's good idea to login as admin
<MonkeyDust> PlayMCPENetwork  then use su and then that commandnd
<PlayMCPENetwork> Nah i just did su - root
<Mrokii> robotninja: I don't think it's from Lotus. They are scanned images from a Mac, afaik. But Gimp tells me it can't open them.
<PlayMCPENetwork> :P
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, please skip the smileys
<OerHeks> PlayMCPENetwork, so you are remote into an other machine, without sudo rights?
<PlayMCPENetwork> Its a vps but i kinda messed up the sudo command :P
<PlayMCPENetwork> So i just have to login as root
<winston8> Hello guys, hope you're well. How to set environnement variable please ?
<PlayMCPENetwork> Don't worry it worked thanks
<winston8> Environnement variable can be set in httpd.conf ?
<robotninja> Mrokii, to be honest I'm pretty stumped but from a little googling, XnViewMP might be able to read it: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xnviewmp/
<Capprentice> How to create application groups in Gnome shell 3.12 ?
<Capprentice> I have already done that in Shell 3.10 using Dconf Editor, which seems not working anymore!
<Mrokii> robotninja: I'll take a look, thanks!
<robotninja> Mrokii, the software centre link seems to be broken from what I'm reading but there's a downloadable DEB file at http://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewmp/#downloads. Good luck!
<Luke-T> OerHeks, its working, thank you so much, although it does seem to be really slow, but that is probably just my bad internet (damn Australia :P)
<operative> +i
<Mrokii> robotninja: Cool! It worked! Thanks! I had high hopes when I read that xnviewmp opens more than 500 formats. :-)
<Capprentice> Anyone knows how to create "App folders" in Gnome Shell 3.12 ?
<robotninja> Mrokii, Glad you got it sorted, happy to help :)
<Capprentice> Anyone knows how to create "App folders" in Gnome Shell 3.12 ?
<Capprentice> Aww ! No one using GNOME :'(
<junka> !info xnviewmp
<ubottu> Package xnviewmp does not exist in trusty
<new0> hey everyone. finally i have my ubuntu up & running (with Unity/Xfce). just few setup left to do. i have 2 screens, how can i set the main screen? (when i open an app it's been open to the other screen)
<new0> also, how would i backup all my things? (i want to make fresh installation again) and this time i want to setup up all my file/folders (personal & apps) to be in other Dir than home folder
<Mrokii> Capprentice: According to the net: "you can now create your own app folders from GNOME Software: go to the Installed view, select some applications and then choose which folder you want them to belong to"
<gry> new0: good question about screens but i dunno (try #xubuntu / #xfce); i personally back up entire partitions to an external drive but it's your call
<new0> gry, great thought. i have this, now what is the files/folder that i do need to backup? also what folder can i store my original info? like /var/...personal instead of /home/~/.....
<MonkeyDust> new0  rsync is fast for backups, but make sure you have the backup on some external device
<MonkeyDust> !backup > new0
<ubottu> new0, please see my private message
<new0> gry, the thing is that my system was crashing and i have to create new user account (display graphic problem) and ni the start i didn't have the permission to enter all my older user (now i can somehow, but it's happen after rebooting. had to do it harsh [with the button on power on])
<new0> MonkeyDust, tnx
<gry> new0: i'd store in /var okay, just don't forget to protect it against being read by other users
<gry> new0: however not storing in /home is unusual, i find it a bit hard to explain
<new0> gry, far enough
<gry> i have an <another os> user who has been doing this for years, he explains by a need to have all users on one computer without them having accounts on it
<vitimiti> is there a way to fix libquazip0/libquazip0-dev's seg fault? If I compile quazip(1.x) from the official site, it works, but the version in the repositories simply segfaults as soon as it finds the first QuaZip function.
<Guest73692> hi all i use new xubuntu 14.04 but how do i cnage the mac address at every startup?
<new0> is there a way to open xchat in 2 pc and connect to the same user? so all my message here will be displayed in 2 locations?
<gry> no, but you can do this in quassel
<junka> Guest73692, you can set a fake mac address by editing your desired connection through networkmanager
<gry> new0: run quasselcore on one machine, connect to it with quassel client at either of them (www.quassel-project.org, quasselcore or quassel-core package, I don't remember)
<Guest73692> junka: is there anywhere a tutorial?
<gry> new0: and quassel-client-qt4 I believe
<Segfault_> Hello. Is there a better way to manage ~/.ssh/authorized_keys than manually editing it? Mine has grown pretty big and is a nightmare to manage
<junka> right click on the applet, edit connections, edit the connection you want to spoof, set your fake MAC address on the cloned mac address field on wifi tab Guest73692
<new0> gry
<gry> .
<new0> gry, sorry :) is it IRC instead of xchat u mean?
<new0> gry, also quassel-project.org not work
<Guest73692> junka: thanks
<gry> quassel-irc.org
<new0> gry righttnx
<Fuchs> new0: also to correct gry: yes, this is possible, if you have a bouncer in between
<Fuchs> then you can connect with whatever client you want (including xchat) as many times as you want
<junka> anyone uses cairo-dock?
<junka> how do i force it to use opengl?
<new0> Fuchs, sound interesting.. what is bouncer? and how to install it?
<Fuchs> new0: a program which sits between your IRC client and a server, playing client for the server and playing server for the client
<Fuchs> new0: znc is an example, a good one, even
<new0> Fuchs, sure.. how to?
<Fuchs> install: like any other program/service. So on the machine you'd run quassel core you run znc  (the machine should be up 24/7 for best results), and then on your other machines instead of connecting to freenode you connect to that znc
<Fuchs> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC    << there.
<qweasdzxc> root3: hello
<new0> Fuchs, so i do got to install this quassel.. thing?
<Fuchs> new0: only if you want to. I'd recommend not, if you are happy with xchat
<root3> qweasdzxc: who are you?
<Fuchs> new0: just install znc on a machine that runs, connect that znc to freenode for you, then use xchat (or whatever client you like) to connect to that znc
<qweasdzxc> root3: you helped me earlier
<Fuchs> you can then connect from as many clients as you like, and all of them will be the same nick/user on freenode
<new0> Fuchs, so this znc got to run on online server not my computer, right? can i just run a program in my computer and run the clients from that one?
<Fuchs> new0: you can also run znc on your computer if you want to
<new0> Fuchs, *run the clients on that one
<new0> Fuchs, ok. first step is to install quassel?
<Fuchs> new0: you can run the client and znc even on the same computer. Usually people running znc are running that on a server, so it runs 24/7
<Fuchs> new0: no, you don't need quassel. Unless you want to use quassel. Which you might not want to
<new0> Fuchs, not need 24/7. just for the time been
<Fuchs> new0: quassel has a similar concept: it is two components: one core part, that can run anywhere, and one or more clients that connect to that core
<Fuchs> new0: znc does the same as quassel core, with the difference that the clients connecting can be anything  (e.g. xchat), while with quassel core you have to use the quassel client
<Fuchs> so if you like xchat and want to keep using it, I'd recommend using znc instead of quassel core
<new0> Fuchs, with quassel i have to be only with quassel not xchat. right? and znc any clients?
<Fuchs> the concept is the same, though. You run  either quassel core or znc on one computer, and then connect from clients on the same / other computers as you desire.
<Fuchs> new0: correct.
<fathy> i`m  hhere
<new0> Fuchs, right :) tnx so much. i will (try) to use znc
<Fuchs> or you realize that both are a bit of an overkill for you, and you just connect with two separate xchat instances when needed. Then they have different nicks, though.
<basichash> Do I install GRUB to /sda or /sda1?
<Fuchs> You're welcome.
<fathy> thnxxx \
<Fuchs> basichash: mixed.  The bootloader itself needs to be in the MBR of the disk, hence sda, but its files need to be on /boot, whatever partition that is on
<Fuchs> (e.g. sda1, if that contains /boot)
<new0> Fuchs, r u here for the next 20m or so.  if i need some guideness on that?
<philinux> basichash;~ any other os on the machine?
<Fuchs> new0: I am afraid I'm not, no. I need to go to town before the post office closes
<Fuchs> new0: there is the #znc  channel on this network though
<basichash> nope, just reformatted my ntfs partitions to an ext4 partition, and the installer is asking me to install GRUB to either /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<new0> Fuchs, oh, well good luck and tnx :)
<Fuchs> new0: you can  /join #znc     and ask there if you are stuck, but the wiki I linked earlier  is a good resource and should answer most questions
<junka> ZOMG
<junka> ZOMBIES
<philinux> basichash;~ then go for /dev/sda
<basichash> cheers
<new0> Fuchs, right. tnx again ;)
<abhinavmehta> .
<Sven_vB> NetworkManager won't connect my cable network ("last connection: never") although eth2 shows as "up" and having an IPv4 addr in ifconfig. what did i miss?
<Sven_vB> running ubuntu precise
<new0> i am sure a lot of u know how to work with ssh. now how can i display a program with ssh on the ssh?
<new0> i would like to see xchat on the ssh window
<yalex> hello, what would you suggest for a remote home directory on a server that could be used for a laptop when its remote?
<ntg-work> is there any easy way to make the function keys (brightness up, down, keyboard backlight etc) work in openbox on ubuntu? in unity they work fine.
<gry_> new0: use ssh -X. mind that when ssh session closes then it will also not run xchat at the server anymore.
<Sven_vB> new0, SSH usually doesn't have a window but is connected to a terminal. you could try X forwarding to run XChat remotely in its own window. however, it might be more performant to run XChat locally and only connect to the IRC server via ssh.
<gry_> Sven_vB, "connect to the irc server via ssh"? are you crazy?
<Sven_vB> gry_, i'm using that approach to send this message.
<new0> gry_, not sure what u mean about the server
<gry_> Sven_vB: sorry, I don't know how to connect to an irc server via ssh ...
<new0> Sven_vB, may u expalin?
<gry_> new0: the box sshd is on
<gry_> new0: quassel is a much much easier way to do all this without wasting time ;)
<new0> gry_, alright. got ya. i will just continue with ZNC sound better as i know xchat
<gry_> ameh
<ntg-work> is there any easy way to make the function keys (brightness up, down, keyboard backlight etc) work in openbox on ubuntu? in unity they work fine.
<new0> gry_, what?
<gry_> and not be able to browse old messages other than plain tex
<gry_> t
<gry_> quassel has infinite scrollback all way up
<ntg-work> does anyone know where the config file for unity keybinding is located?
<ntg-work> i need to see what commands certain keys execute
<OerHeks> ntg-work, open 'keyboards' and select next tab, to view commands
<ryno> anyone have any problems with the Atheros AR9285 wireless card under Ubuntu 14.04?
<ntg-work> OerHeks: will it show commands for functions keys as well ?
<ryno> Mine kept intermittently losing connection and then I turned it off and on and it seems fine but I'd like to know if there's anything I can do now to prevent further issues
<OerHeks> ntg-work, so you didn'tlook?
<ntg-work> OerHeks: I'd have to relog, hence why I'm asking
<xiaoluopc_> ...
<xiaoluopc_> zhong guo ren
<OerHeks> ryno, sounds like a known issue, nohwcrypt=1 > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139541&p=12622547#post12622547
<cfhowlett> !cn|xiaoluopc_
<ubottu> xiaoluopc_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<junka> whats -=0=-
<junka> can someone explain it to me, thanks
<OerHeks> junka explain what?
<junka> the symbol above
<junka> i dont get what it is
<MonkeyDust> junka  guess it's just decoration or ascii art or so
<junka> ok thanks MonkeyDust
<max_> привет
<cfhowlett> !ru|max_
<ubottu> max_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<max_> привет всем
<max_> есть кто с кем поболтать то?
<mojtaba> Hi, I have installed vsftpd, but I get following error: The password was not allowed. Do you know what should I do?
<OerHeks> max_, english please, else see the message of ubottu
<cfhowlett> !ru > max_
<ubottu> max_, please see my private message
<kroson> Hi what is the difference between generic and lowlatency kernels? Thanks
<OerHeks> mojtaba, choose an other password, or make it longer/more symbols?
<mojtaba> 500 OOPS: could not read chroot() list file:/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list (but it is -rw-r--r--)
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I have entered my username in this file.
<max_> ubuntu-ru
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I could login with this username and password, but I can not login via ftp client with this username and password.
<max_> кто русские есть?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, ubuntu users/passwords are different from vstftp users/passwords, it has its own db
<new0> does someone know the shortcut of Win (key) + Shirt + right/left arrow on Win 7? how do i do that on Unity/Ubuntu?
<xiaoluopc_> max
<mojtaba> OerHeks: so how should I make the username and password for vsftp?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, tons ow howto's to find, like this one https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-12-04
<OerHeks> ow-of
<kroson> Hi everyone what is the difference between generic and lowlatency kernels? Thanks
<MonkeyDust> new0  system settings > keyboard > shortcuts
<OerHeks> kroson low latency is optimized for audio/video > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<kroson> OerHeks: And which one is better for games?
<cfhowlett> kroson generic
<new0> MonkeyDust, tnx
<OerHeks> kroson, generic
<loki7156> mojtaba, if you set 'local_enable=YES' in your vsftpd.conf you can login with your normal user
<OerHeks> loki7156 +1
<kroson> cfhowlett OerHeks thanks :) . Do you know anything about ubuntu compatibility with baytrail intel platforms?
<mojtaba> loki7156: it is set to yes, but still I can not log in
<cfhowlett> kroson no idea at all.  soorry.
<new0> what is Super key?
<Pessimist> new0, by defaunt in ubuntu it is the windows key
<kroson> new0: in most computers its the windows key
<new0> Pessimist, kroson tnx
<amerigo> Buongiorno qualcuno mi può aiutare
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust dammit!  your fingers fly to fast for me to compete!
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I followed that documentation, but it does not work!
<new0> i just tried those shortcuts (Ctrl + Shirt + Alt + arrow key) but doen't work. also Ctrl + Alt + arrow key
<new0> what i have missing?
<OerHeks> mojtaba, did you restart vsftpd?
<OerHeks> or logout/login again?
<mojtaba> OerHeks: yes
<OerHeks> mojtaba, then i have no clue, sorry
<nihao> help
<new0> Pessimist, kroson, MonkeyDust, from some reason it doesn't work. may i missing something? or diactived the shortcuts? ( not sure because i can open the terminal)
<MonkeyDust> nihao  start with a question
<new0> i am trying Switch windows of an app directlty
<mojtaba> OerHeks: could you please check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7386731/
<nihao> thanks
<mojtaba> OerHeks: should I change anything?
<MonkeyDust> new0  what's not working?
<mojtaba> OerHeks: I have also made this file: /etc/vsftp.chroot_list, and put my username in it. (ubuntu's username)
<new0> MonkeyDust, the shortcuts
<MonkeyDust> new0  what shortcuts? what are they supposed to do?
<Pessimist> new0, if you want to switch windows of a application you're on you are supposed to use alt+`
<Jay__> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<new0> Pessimist, nice :) didn't know that. but this is helpful. but what i want to do is. to move a window from 1 screen to other screen. (like Super + Shirt + right/left arrow on Win7)
<Pessimist> new0, try: ctrl + alt + shift + arrow
<new0> Pessimist, not working
<new0> Pessimist, i also found it in the shortcut (keyboard setting) but doesn't work for me
<MonkeyDust> new0  then maybe what you want, cannot be done
<Pessimist> new0, shift + super + left/right ?
<new0> MonkeyDust, the Q is why? because i am using Unity and not Gnome? or some other resson?
<new0> Pessimist, in Win7 yes
<MonkeyDust> new0  because windows != linux
<xangua> new0: I can use ctrl+shift+alt to move windows between virtual desktops fine
<Pessimist> new0, I have this keyboard shortcut in gnome 3 and iirc unity has the same shortcuts
<new0> Pessimist, it's will move the window of an app from one screen to the other screen. but i am looking for the ubuntu shortcut (just want to give u an example for those of u who know this)
<MonkeyDust> new0  yes, here too, ctrl-shift-alt arrow does the trick (never used or needed it, but nice to know)
<new0> MonkeyDust, tnx :) anyway, also the workspace i know (haven't used yet) Ctrl + Alt + arrow key doen't work for me
<new0> MonkeyDust, maybe some of them are disabled some how?
<mehdix> mehdix:
<WLM|druk> Someone using Chrome here?
<Pessimist> !anyone | WLM|druk
<cfhowlett> WLM|druk chrome has its own channel.  this aint it
<new0> what is the xdg-open in terminal? long-short story?
<xiaoluopc_> hi...
<baka> earch cressida cowell
<baka> @search cressida cowell
<unopaste> baka: (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<baka> oops sorry
<snpresent> hello!
<kingplusplus> hello guys, i have do users which is A and B. When i log into A i try to switch user so I can access b but i get a "Black Screen of Death" anyone here with an idea to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> kingplusplus  black screen of death?
<junka> wat
<kingplusplus> MonkeyDust: yes i mean "Its a total blackscreen I can't do anything but reboot"
<plushy> so I keep getting error popups that's something wrong when I turn on the computer. How do I fix it? I mean, how to turn the popups on?
<plushy> *off
<junka> what kind
<plushy> That there was a bug in synaptic. And then it fails while trying to report it
<Pessimist> plushy, disable apport
<plushy> Pessimist: like...Uninstall it?
<junka> disabling apport wont fix his issues
<Onslauth> Hi guys, I am hoping someone might be able to give me a suggestion about how to get something similar to variant symlinks working in Ubuntu?
<cakeman> hey, what do people use on *buntu for night screen colouring? (eg f.lux on windows)
<kingplusplus> hello guys, i have do users which is A and B. When i log into A i try to switch user so I can access b but i get a "Black Screen of Death" anyone here with an idea to fix this?
<cakeman> Linux f.lux is proving to be really buggy
<plushy> junka: of course it won't. However I just don't want the popups to bother the user while I fix it.
<Pessimist> cakeman, redshift
<gigetuxe> hi, how to connect to a cups printer from virtual box with xp? I get "Request from "localhost" using invalid Host: field "10.0.2.2:631" " and ServerAlias * in cupsd.conf doesn't help.
<plushy> junka: of course that also means I will never get to fixing it but...
<cakeman> sick, foss version of f.lux - thanks Pessimist
<junka> plushy, when it prompts i think there is an option to ignore it
<junka> from future prompts
<junka> for
<gigetuxe> hi, how to connect to a cups printer from virtual box with xp? I get "Request from "localhost" using invalid Host: field "10.0.2.2:631" " and ServerAlias * in cupsd.conf doesn't help.
<dreamon> I would like to test mate 1.6 in ubuntu 14.04. installed therefore mate-desktop but lightdm gives no option to select. anybody knows how to run mate?
<OerHeks> yes, we are supposed to support mate too, sorry can'thelp you
<new0> hey, i just downloaded the ZNC with .tar.gz now i i extracted the folder and would like to know how to install
<OerHeks> new0, znc is in the repos
<new0> OerHeks, meaning? i can apt-get install it?
<OerHeks> new0, sure
<new0> OerHeks, tnx :
<compdoc> dreamon, I cant use unity so I always install Ubuntu Server, and then the mate 1.8 desktop so I dont use lightdm
<gry> what dm do you use?
<do0fY> someone here who can help me gettig the terratec cinergy S2 USB BOX running?
<dreamon> compdoc, 1.8 from a ppa, i think. but this one gives mit trouble with panels in nvidia prime.
<compdoc> gry, none. It boots to the text login screen so its very fast booting up. Then I connect with RDP
<Roland-> question can I use ext4 for an 30 TB array ?
<module000> Roland-: yes
<compdoc> if I need to run the desktop from the console, I run startx
<Roland-> I remember having an issue with 32bitdunno what
<Roland-> I will try
<do0fY> talking to me?
<module000> Roland-: ext4's maximum filesystem size is 1EiB. you could be thinking of ext3, which was limited to 16TiB
<kroson> compdoc: can I increase the desktop icon size in MATE?
<compdoc> kroson, not sure. let me look
<do0fY> can anyone help me getting my tv card running?
<dyu> i'm mounting via ecrypts/fstab. it mounts correctly after boot. my problem is it's read-only. how do i make it r/w in /root/.ecryptfsrc?
<dreamon> do0fY, Das kam noch vom DE Channel an dich -> <jokrebel> do0fY: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.
<do0fY> danke, schau ich mir an :-)
<IotaSpencer> anyone had a problem after pulseaudio and jack are installed together? then they start buzzing
<IotaSpencer> like when I want to use skype, it starts buzzing
<crzeechkn> I received a computer from someone, which has two hard drives and a raid array setup for them. I'm installing ubuntu, I see /dev/mapper/isw_bacfdhjahsh_RAID_ARRAY (232.88 GiB), /dev/sda (232.88 GiB), and /dev/sdb (232.88 GiB) in GParted. Any way to remove the raid system so that I have two separate hard drives?
<themhz> I have set the permissions to some files and folders in /var/www/somewebsite to 644 and for folders 755. But when I open a file from netbeans I can't edit it. Why is that happening? Physically I am the owner of those files and folders under that directory, why can't I edit them?
<themhz> If I change permissions to 777 I can edit them normally.
<themhz> aint my user in the admin groups on my computer?
<MonkeyDust> themhz  there's also #ubuntu-server
<compdoc> kroson, it doesnt look like you can change the icon size. There might be some package you can install that can, but I dont know
<IotaSpencer> anyone had a problem after pulseaudio and jack are installed together? then they start buzzing
<EmsY> hey guys
<dreamon> IotaSpencer, Same here. 14.04?
<IotaSpencer> dreamon: I'm actually using 13.10, but I think it will do it in 14.04 too
<themhz> MonkeyDust, thank you, I will ask there if I don't get an answer here
<kroson> compdoc: are you sure? Sorry but I can't test MATE right now
<IotaSpencer> because its pulse and jack fighting
<kingplusplus> How do i get around the problem of switching user in Xubuntu? When i switch from user A to B it works but getting back to A from B i see a black screen which means I have to restart because nothing else works. Please someone should give me advise on how to solve this.
<compdoc> kroson, where would I look?
<dreamon> IotaSpencer, I had 12.04 -> update to 14.04 pulseaudio a endless noise
<SCHAAP137> let jack connect so the pulseaudio sink
<SCHAAP137> and make pulse default
<IotaSpencer> SCHAAP137: how
<SCHAAP137> then jack becomes like a kind of ASIO control panel
<SCHAAP137> it's awesome
<kroson> compdoc: right click on an Icon on the desktop, properties or something
<SCHAAP137> i think my setup was like this IotaSpencer
<SCHAAP137> i had alsa as the system sound device, then i have pulse routing everything from the sink towards ALSA
<SCHAAP137> then i had jack routing everything to the pulseaudio sink
<IotaSpencer> yes and I don't know how to set that up
<SCHAAP137> and apps like supercollider and ardour etc all to jack
<compdoc> kroson, it lets me resize icons one at a time. that would be a pain.
<SCHAAP137> change the jack config IotaSpencer
<kroson> compdoc: that would be the idea for me xD
<SCHAAP137> /etc/jackd.conf or someththing?
<SCHAAP137> not sure, i'm on windows atm
<hp_> ??
<junka> how can i know what version do i have
<junka> lsb somethhing
<junka> i dont remember
<SCHAAP137> uname -a
<dreamon>  IotaSpencer I used gstreamer-properties an did it on pulseaudio I think
<junka> not the kernel
<junka> 13.10 or 14.04
<kroson> junka: cat /etc/lsb-release
<junka> thanks kroson
<IotaSpencer> or lsb_release -a
<abdu> hey
<abdu> how was the day
<IotaSpencer> I don't see gstreamer-properties anywhere nor is it in apt right out in the open
<abdu> do yo speak amharic
<IotaSpencer> no
<IotaSpencer> we speak english
<abdu> where do live
<IotaSpencer> I live in the USA
<SCHAAP137> Netherlands
<Pessimist> !india | abdu
<ubottu> abdu: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<abdu> i am not understand ubuntu isdelet my file ,do you know
<MonkeyDust> abdu  type   /j #ubuntu-in
<n-st> hi, i upgraded my laptop from 12.04.4 to 14.04 today and "screwed up" doesn't even begin to describe its current state. i'm trying to downgrade all packages to the versions available for 12.04 according to these instructions (http://askubuntu.com/a/3675/), but apt wants to remove quite a lot of stuff that worked on 12.04 (e.g. snmpd and vlc). how can i find out which unmet depencies causes that?
<IotaSpencer> n-st: its easier to just downgrade with a usb
<n-st> s/depencies/dependencies/
<n-st> IotaSpencer: you mean booting from a live cd/usb and selecting the installer's upgrade option?
<n-st> wasn't there a rather nasty bug with that?
<IotaSpencer> I'm talking about a full install, no upgrades and shit
<IotaSpencer> tar your files 'Erase everything and reinstall'
<n-st> reinstalling and -configuring the system would take several days at best
<IotaSpencer> on ubuntu?
<n-st> (i only made backups of /etc, /usr/local and /home)
<IotaSpencer> that's a big lie
<abdu> when i change windows 8 to ubuntu  then my after that my data  was loss using  usb.what i do?
<IotaSpencer> abdu: #ubuntu-in or bust
<IotaSpencer> n-st: make backups of your configs then you don't have to reconfigure :p
<n-st> IotaSpencer: my system is half ubuntu and half convoluted mess of self-compiled stuff, so it _will_ take a while to restore the state i had a few hours ago :/
<IotaSpencer> hm
<n-st> i always wanted to make a list of what i changed, but i never got around to it :|
<OerHeks> n-st, that post is an old and bad advise to downgrade. backup and reinstall is the only solution
<n-st> at least i'm using etckeeper, so i could undo the config changes made by the release upgrade
<MonkeyDust> n-st  that's called a "frankenbuntu"
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust i luv that derrivate :-D
<n-st> MonkeyDust: yeah, that's a suitable name :D
<IotaSpencer> well, that I can't help with, and I'm still stuck with my problem of buzzing when trying to use skype after I install the default updates after a studio install
<abdu> know i use ubuntu but i  wana be back up my all file
<n-st> so, what about the dependency issue? what could make apt think that it can't keep snmpd, vlc and more than a hundred libraries, although it's using the same sources.list as before?
<IotaSpencer> n-st: the libraries and such would've been updated for that specific version I suppose
<n-st> IotaSpencer: but shouldn't that be reverted by a dist-upgrade to the old package sources?
<ogra_> n-st, how did you upgrade in the first place ?
<n-st> ogra_: do-release-upgrade -d
<ogra_> and that didnt woork ?
<coolbyte> hy all
<ogra_> -o
<IotaSpencer> your kernel and lsb are still the newer version
<n-st> it died half way through
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  n-st yeah, it's a fun name :)
<spaz-grenade> So I'm having an issue with dual monitors on ubuntu gnome 14.04... Whenever I log in, the monitors are swapped, so I have to move the cursor right to get to the monitor that is physically to the left. I swap it around in All Settings | Screen Display, and it's fine, but forgets it when I log out :/
<mega1> how do i find the program the is sending out packets from my server 10.04
<ogra_> n-st, you cant downgrade if the system core was already upgraded (libc and friends) there is simply no way ... try to get your 14.04 working or reinstall
<n-st> so i booted a live cd, chrooted into the ubuntu installation and finished the upgrade (alternating between apt-get install -f and apt-get dist-upgrade until it didn't want to install/configure anything anymore)
<coolbyte> when I can put a question re ubuntu 14.04 and USDB seagate HDD?
<n-st> now i can at least boot and use it, but most of my settings (xmodmap, gnome keyboard shortcuts, multiple viewports, font hinting, and who knows what else) don't work anymore
<IotaSpencer> mega1: spy on your traffic and see what the packets look like?
<ogra_> well, it is very likely that the handling of these has changed anyway in 14.04
<n-st> mega1: iftop
<ogra_> you would have to adapt your manual modifications
<n-st> ogra_: that's why i want to downgrade to 12.04 :|
<ogra_> you cant
<n-st> why not? i've got the old config, i just need the old binaries :/
<IotaSpencer> n-st: the only way to downgrade is to install the older version of ubuntu fully
<OerHeks> n-st, 3 people answered you cannot, how many answers do you need before you understand?
<n-st> i don't care if my system becomes conscious or creatures crawl from the abyss, i just want my working system back! :(
<spaz-grenade> is there a gnome distro channel I should be asking that question in instead?
<ogra_> how would haveing an old config help ? if the new binary doesnt use the same options anymore
<junka> #ubuntu-gnome spaz-grenade also #gnome
<spaz-grenade> coolbeans
<n-st> ogra_: the new binaries obviously don't, that's why it's such an usable mess right now. i haven't lost hope yet that the old binaries might get my a working mess until i can set it up properly
<ogra_> you surely dont want to use any of your old /etc ... and for configs you have had in /home you will have to make sure they work with the new versions
<lawnewbie> hi
<lawnewbie> i have a question
<lawnewbie> i want to change my OS (again)
<Pessimist> !ask | lawnewbie
<ubottu> lawnewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ogra_> you cant go back to the old binaries ... as i said, there is no way
<lawnewbie> but i want to save the setting of my ubuntu, how to make it?
<OerHeks> n-st, it is not just the binairys, also dependencies will give problems.
<Blinkiz> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 14.04 server and having it as a hypervisor (kvm+libvirt) for my virtual machines. Am having problem that my bridge, br0, only forwards IPv6 traffic when I set br0 into promiscuous mode, why?
<Pessimist> lawnewbie, save ~/
<ogra_> the new binaries are linked against new library versions ... you cant go backwards with your libraries ... unless you do a reinstall of 12.04
<OerHeks> lawnewbie, save settings as in backing up ?
<n-st> OerHeks: "no" is the answer for sane people, not for me ;)
<lawnewbie> Pessimist, so if i want to change into ubuntu again, my setting still same?
<n-st> ogra_: what prevents me from installing the old libraries?
<whj> 我安装的是ubuntu14.04
<OerHeks> n-st, good luck finding a solution
<n-st> (well, apt obviously, but i mean the actual reason)
<ogra_> n-st, package dependencies, library symbols etc ...
<OerHeks> !cn|whj
<ubottu> whj: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mega1> iftop was installed so installed it
<Pessimist> lawnewbie, you need to also save a list of what packages/software is installed at the moment. You probably don't need the whole ~/, just selected dot config files
<ogra_> you can try, but you will most likely end up with a competely broken (worst case even unbootable) system
<SCHAAP137> Blinkiz, is IPv6 forwarding enabled in sysctl?
<jhutchins> n-st: It's not practical to downgrade.   The system isn't designed for it.
<lawnewbie> absolutely im newbie, so what should i do?
<jhutchins> n-st: The package scripts are only intended to move forward.
<junka> !eol13.10
<mega1> now it says pcap_open_live(eth5): socket: operation not permitted
<ogra_> stay on 14.04, adapt your configs ... or reinstall 12.04 and use an older backup to put your modifications back in place
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: You could do an image backup.
<ogra_> there is no sane option inbetween these two
<basichash> I can't change the python alias to python3, added it to end of .bashrc, still using py 2.7
<SCHAAP137> Blinkiz: http://puu.sh/8xtMk.png
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, backup of my OS ??
<n-st> jhutchins: i know there isn't a ready-made solution because there usually isn't a need for it, but i just can't believe that it wouldn't even be possible to do it manually
<ogra_> no
<SCHAAP137> Blinkiz: in /etc/sysctl.conf
<ogra_> there isnt *a solution*
<ogra_> not just no ready made one
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: Yeah, an image backup of the whole disk would be easy to restore.
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, so how to backup it? >.<
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: What are you planing to switch to?
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: clonezilla is good for that kind of thing.
<OerHeks> junka, 13.10 support will end in July 2014
<coolbyte> hi all I bought an HDD Seagate 500GB and my ubuntu 14.04 can't see it. I connected to windows vista and the hdd it's ok. Now I format the hdd with NTFS in Windows. it will work?
<Anom01y> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwHb_2KrRfg
<OerHeks> coolbyte, i guess so, formatting in windows can work
<MonkeyDust> coolbyte  an external usb HDD?
<jhutchins> coolbyte: Need to figure out why Ubuntu "can't see it".  Need to look at dmesg, and fdisk or parted.
<junka> thanks OerHeks
<coolbyte> yes
<holstein> coolbyte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lawnewbie> Jhutchins, i want to change my OS to backtract, so i want to backup my os. what should i do? >.<
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: Backtrack can be run from disk.
<holstein> lawnewbie: copy what files you want to keep, and follow installation from BT
<MonkeyDust> lawnewbie  backtrack has changed it's name
<coolbyte> MonkeyDust yes, jhutchins when i type lsusb it dose-t apear
<MonkeyDust> coolbyte  ans lsblk?
<MonkeyDust> coolbyte  and lsblk?
<lawnewbie> change into? :o
<mega1> iftop does not tell me what program is sending out packets
<junka> lawnewbie, www.kali.org
<prodigal> #xubuntu
<crzeechkn> I received a computer from someone, which has two hard drives and a raid array setup for them. I'm installing ubuntu, I see /dev/mapper/isw_bacfdhjahsh_RAID_ARRAY (232.88 GiB), /dev/sda (232.88 GiB), and /dev/sdb (232.88 GiB) in GParted. Any way to remove the raid system so that I have two separate hard drives?
<lawnewbie> backtract change the name into Kali?
<junka> backtrack is no longer supported
<junka> Kali is the new backtrack
<lawnewbie> maybe i change into kali?? :3
<coolbyte> ok guys I will try tks for your time have a great day.
<junka> yes it's wise
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: Or you could just do multi-boot and have both installed.
<prodigal> Has anyone noticed that the Trusty Pan Newsreader repository in 14.04 does not provide a way to connect via SSL?  Any workarounds/fixes?
<lawnewbie> i dont want to multi-boot, i think my laptop cant dont that. that so over
<junka> wat
<xangua> lawnewbie: and is neither based on ubuntu...and yet you claim to be a 'newbie' and want to install a penetration testing software, what exactly is what you want?
<holstein> prodigal: you mean, a package in the default repository? or a PPA?
<prodigal> default repository ... there is no working ppa for trusty that I can find.
<jhutchins> prodigal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2134287
<holstein> prodigal: i would probably just file a bug, and try and see who is maintaining the packages.. or in this case, potentially not maintaining.. and offer to help
<lawnewbie> xangua, hmm, i just want to be careful, maybe next time i want to change my OS. so i want to save the backup of my OS (Ubuntu)
<holstein> lawnewbie: you can clone easily with clonezilla... and have operating system image backups
<lawnewbie> holstein, thanks for your suggestion :))
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: Yes, your laptop can multi-boot just fine.
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: You can use the clonezilla disk to make an image backup of your Ubuntu installation, then install kali if you want to do it that way.
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, i think my laptop is so over if i do multi-boot
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, oke i'll do ur suggestion
<xangua> lawnewbie: you can also make a separate parititon for /home so you can keep your settings easily and even install and try direfent distributions
<prodigal> jhutchins: thx for the info on version 1.36 ... will look into it.  Previous versions had the option in server setup, but the "139.2" version from the repository does not have the option.
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: No, multiboot is not a problem.  I've had up to five different installations on a 166MHz P3.
<prodigal> holstein:  will do that.  thx
<lawnewbie> xangua, its so complicated to my as newbie >.<
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, so u have 5 different OS on your laptop?
<jhutchins> profligacy: There are also ways to use stunnel.  Google "pan ssl" for more info.
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: No, the P3 166 was ca. 2001.
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, what;s P3 166?
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: Pentium III, 166 MHz.  Very old hardware.
<xangua> lawnewbie: is not that complicated, you can do it right from the ubuntu installer and lots of guides and videos even on youtube
<lawnewbie> jhutchins, ohh your processor >.<
<lawnewbie> xangue, maybe i need to try .-.
<junka> jhutchins, what DE did u had
<jhutchins> lawnewbie: Probably a 40G Hard Drive.
<jhutchins> junka: KDE.
<dyu> how do i mount ecryptfs as read and write?
<junka> omg in P3?
<Munster> damn small  linux anyone ? :)
<nappy> can anyone teach me how to get download manager on ubuntu
<holstein> Munster: this is the official ubuntu support channel.. they may provide their own support channel
<jhutchins> junka: Yeah, I've been using KDE pretty much since I started using a GUI on linux.
<jhutchins> junka: 3.5 was a lot tigher than 4.x.
<Munster> holstein, it was a joke holstein
<jhutchins> junka: When they went to 4.x I went to xfce.
<holstein> Munster: ok.. use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for those.. thanks
<OerHeks> nappy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DownloadManager
<cactuswizard> what to do, all internet connections disappear after coming back from standby... yesterday afternoon everything was fine...
<lawnewbie> Jhutchins and Xangua, please reply my chat >.<
<holstein> cactuswizard: from suspend to ram? i have had to add some custom reload commands i have found online in forums for some gear in the past
<junka> jhattara, xfce makes more sense
<xangua> lawnewbie: I don't see any mention and if you mean a private chat I don't get those ;)
<lawnewbie> Xangua, u have any contact? line maybe?
<innocent95> Good morning
<innocent95> is there a #ubuntu-beginners channel ?
<Pessimist> innocent95, there are a ton of beginners here
<Munster> innocent95, just watch out for the trolls
<innocent95> :)
<Krenair> Somehow I broke my laptop during updating to 14.04
<innocent95> I heard that there were a channel for the beginners
<Munster> innocent95, just ask your question
<jhutchins> innocent95: If you have an Ubuntu suppport question you can ask it here.
<innocent95> That's my question :)
<Munster> innocent95, afaik this is it
<innocent95> Okay
<Krenair> For some reason it's started showing the console startup log thing
<lawnewbie> Xangua, are u still online?
<cactuswizard> holstein, well yea dunno...
<Krenair> But it freezes after apache starts loading
<innocent95> What's the best way to be a linux or Ubuntu Guru :) ?
<innocent95> geek
<Yelu> innocent95, reading ...
<holstein> cactuswizard: i dont follow your last post
<Munster> years of practice
<yanux> halllo
<yanux> bye~
 * innocent95 Want to be an Ubuntu guru :( .
<MonkeyDust> innocent95  trial and error
<innocent95> I'm just using it as all people do, I'm not getting errors.
<cactuswizard> holstein, don't know about the RAM suspension, could be possible though
<jhutchins> innocent95 The Linux System Administrator's Guide is an excellent general resource: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<MonkeyDust> !manual | innocent95 start here
<ubottu> innocent95 start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<holstein> cactuswizard: confirm.. you are either suspending to ram or disk.. or rebooting.. and you are saying "after standby", so im assuming thats a suspend of some kind.. to ram
<innocent95> I was trying to get a Comptia Linux + Certification
<cactuswizard> holstein, oh yeah :D sorry
<cactuswizard> holstein, meant suspend
<holstein> cactuswizard: so, i have searched, in the past, for commands for specific hardware... to reload after resume
<innocent95> jhutchins, Comptia Linux + ?
<cactuswizard> holstein, okay
<jhutchins> innocent95: Experience.
<Krenair> Trying to load my system in recovery mode
<Krenair> For some reason it gets stuck after loading sendmail
<innocent95> jhutchins, I mean what about it ?
<jhutchins> innocent95: When it comes to certification, RedHat is probably the most marketable.
<jhutchins> innocent95: That or solaris.
<gry> it's interesting that the debian-based stuff isn't that marketable I guess
<innocent95> But they are all having the same topics i guess
<gry> I mean, I don't know why even
<cactuswizard> holstein, haha dumb me, should have searched from askubuntu first
<innocent95> including Comptia Linux +
 * amireldor am I "nuts"?
<innocent95> jhutchins, Solaris, Unix ?
<jhutchins> gry: The main reason is that if someone is relying on certification to hire, they're more likely to know/use RedHat.
<amireldor> ok thx got my answer u guys are awesome
<jhutchins> innocent95: Sun Solaris is a version of Unix.
<innocent95> Okay
<gry> jhutchins: exactly the kind of thing I don't understand -- why would they be more likely to etc etc (for servers I've seen debian all over, but I never worked professionally. Are they doing desktop things?)
<innocent95> 18*12 page to be printed
<veryhappy> Hey guys, can it be that a bios update destroys the possibility to install/boot from GRUB?
<jhutchins> veryhappy: Not likely.
<veryhappy> ok
<viper474> veryhappy, what do you mean by install from GRUB?
<veryhappy> i thought, because i made a bios update last time for my netbook and now i don't know why i can't install grub anymore, probably i need EFI but i don't know anything about it, might be i'll have to install that
<holstein> veryhappy: you can contact the manufacterer, or poke around in the bios for secure boot or options that are blocking what you are trying to do..
<veryhappy> well in the bios there's not any option like it
<holstein> veryhappy: then, maybe the bios is not blocking anything..
<viper474> veryhappy, what's the make and model bro?
<veryhappy> yea, might be i'll just have to figure out how to use EFI
<veryhappy> thank you
<dveim> Hello! How can i change default action on suspend? (via power button)
<dveim> or at least where that script is located
<vanila> Hi
<vanila> how do I get the "Times" font?
<jhutchins> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<skinux> Are config files such as ~/.xinitrc non-existent by default?
<freeman_> hello
<rajvi> could any1 tell where are default wallpapers re
<ysh> yes freeman?
<ysh> rajvi: there are in /usr/share/backgrounds
<rajvi> Thanks!
<ysh> rajvi: is google not your friend ??
<junka> no
<freeman_> thank you
<junka> I HATE HIM
<junka> HE TELLS EVERYTHING I GOOGLE HIM TO BARRACK OBAMA
<ysh> junka: Lol
<rajvi> Yeah,  Gogke is friend, but i bank on u guys more for FOSS sake ;)
<ysh> happy to help, anytime rajvi :)
<rajvi> n after 4-5 beers, google sucks
<rajvi> Thanks Mate
<rajvi> i work at www.superxos.com ... Give it a try
<FreewheelinFrank> <ysh>i cant get a dvd to play. can you help me?
<OerHeks> !bug 1313802
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1313802 could not be found
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bip> hi, is this channel also for developers?
<FreewheelinFrank> <ubottu>you gotta be kidding me
<ysh> FreewheelinFrank: what dvd? movie ?
<bip> i have a question regarding packaging
<ysh> bip: not a dev channel
<bip> ysh: any hint?
<mib_mib> hi all - trying to install cdh4 hadoop on an ubuntu server, i've followed the instructions so far, have java 1.6, installed zookeper via apt-get, and resourcemanager, now after doing install of namenode i'm getting:  invoke-rc.d: initscript hadoop-hdfs-namenode, action "start" failed - how can i tell why this is failing / how to fix?
<OerHeks> FreewheelinFrank, follow that guide, do those 2 steps to make dvd movies play, but carefull, not ALL dvd's will play
<MonkeyDust> bip  #ubuntu-app-devel
<ysh> bip: any questions regarding, Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<FreewheelinFrank> <ysh>its the white stripes concert/movie dvd that came with the album, cross Canada
<bip> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<FreewheelinFrank> <ysh>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under_Great_White_Northern_Lights
<ysh> FreewheelinFrank: use VLC...
<OerHeks> ysh, vlc need that dvd workaround too.
<MonkeyDust> FreewheelinFrank  what's with all those url's?
<FreewheelinFrank> <ysh>it doesnt work. netiher does the supposed dvd player
<FreewheelinFrank> <MonkeyDust>wasnt me
<xubuntu> Hi
<xubuntu> I need help whit the rub
<xubuntu> Grub
<MonkeyDust> FreewheelinFrank  type mon [tab], see what happens
<xangua> FreewheelinFrank: did you already do what the link ubottu gave you says¿
<FreewheelinFrank> <xbuntu>monkeynuts
<Guest15768> I have Xubuntu and elementary
<Guest15768> but after the xubuntu instalation the grub failed
<Guest15768> How I install boot repair?
<FreewheelinFrank> <derheks>what steps
<holstein> Guest15768: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Guest15768> thank you
<Guest15768> i will see
<OerHeks> FreewheelinFrank, read back, follow the url ubottu gave you
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: you have referenced https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs ?
<ysh> FreewheellinFrank: or just go to software center and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>yes and i trust it will work
<mmazing2> finally got uefi to boot ubuntu on this new laptop, but it can't detect any windows install to "install alongside"
<FreewheelinFrank> <ysh>i search in software center and only shit apps show up
<mjmdavis> how can I run a script every time I login on 14.04?
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: so, you have referenced it, and just not installed the suggested packages yet? if not, please install what is necessary to facilitate playing the DVD content which is restricted from being included in ubuntu
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>installed
<mega1> every time i turn my ubuntu server on the network seems to get flood and slows everyone down
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: you need to run both commands..
<wget> Hi guys. I've reported a bug impacting directly Ubuntu since the Dell XPS 13 has a version with Ubuntu in it. https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=75381
<wget> If someone can confirm that bug or even pull it up in the "to be solved rapidly" bug list.
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 75381 in Network "Several disconnections that could lead to kernel panic" [High,New]
<ysh> mjmdavis: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>installed both. tried VLC, it says vlc could not open the disc /dev/dvd
<mjmdavis> ysh, can't I get bash_login to run?
<wget> Btw, do you know if the linux kernel has an official irc channel? I've just found a mailing list.
<ysh> FreewheelinFrank: did you restart ?
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: please open a terminal.. and run.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>vlc is unable to open the MRL 'DVD:///DEV/DVD
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: let the volunteers here know when that is completed without error..
<ysh> mjmdavis: bash_login is for terminal login startup
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: completed?
<ysh> mjmdavis: and to be precise its .bash_login in ~
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>GONNA REBOOT
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: why? please follow the steps.. is that completed?
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>yes tho VLC is frozen so i am shutting some things down brb
<mjmdavis> ysh, is that menu path even possible on 14.04?
<gry> http://www.lcvdata.kinghost.net/captured_2014_05_03.jpg after updating firefox to firefox 29, known issue or not? 2 people have it, linux specific, i can't reproduce because i'm not using gnome
<ysh> oh damn, just type starup in dash
<ysh> mjmdavis: my bad i forgot about unity, coz i m kinda using classic desktop
<mjmdavis> ysh, np
 * wget is leaving this too mainstream channel. If you have an answer for the questions I asked above. Please answer to them on the #ubuntu-kernel channel. Thanks. And Bye!
<mjmdavis> I guess the way this works is going to depend on your desktop environment?
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>lost control. first time for a while. except this for some reason
<mega1> how do i find out what is using up the traffic on my server
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>i have system monitor running and operating but i cannot select anything. mouse pointer looks like a little hand
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>make sure you download everything
<mib_mib> hi all  i set the hostname of my machine with ' sudo hostname blah-1' --- how do i find the FQDN? when i do `sudo dnsdomainname` i get back sudo: unable to resolve host blah-1 dnsdomainname: Name or service not known
<holstein> FreewheelinFrank: not sure what you are referencing, but, try getting to tty and sudo reboot
<tweztf> hi
<FreewheelinFrank> <holstein>kidding about the downloading. ok will try thanks see you on the other side.
<tweztf> so i just tried installing an encrypted ubuntu via the standard installer, but during boot nothing happens ( i only get a _ )  is it possible that for some reason the bootloader isnt loading?   (my system has two hdds, ubuntu on sdb and nothing on sda)
<mjmdavis> ysh, do you know which environment startup apps executes in?
<mjmdavis> ysh, putting /usr/bin/env > /home/mjmdavis/stupEnv in there didn't quite do what I hoped
<mega1> what can tell me what is taking up the bandwith
<mjmdavis> mega1, nethogs might be an option
<Erika18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<mega1> its something running on my server that is doing it
<aarobc> So trying to do an update, but then getting an orror about third party repositories. How do I disable the third party repositories?
 * Jack_Laiwas привет всем)
<Sceptic> Hello. Watching Flash content is quite laggy, i.e. from http://medieval-combat.org/ . How can I improve this?
<innocent95> Sceptic, What Browser are you using ?
<Sceptic> innocent95, It's laggy both in Firefox and Chromium.
<cactuswizard> Sceptic: try Opera?
<mjmdavis> mega1, if you login to the server and run nethogs it will give you an idea of which process is using the bandwidth
<Sceptic> cactuswizard, OK
<mega1> i seem to have something running /etc/sfewfests does any know what that is
<fabrizziop> hey guys, I've been trying to fix this for several days, but I tried to install fglrx on 14.04 LTS by downloading the binary from the amd page and using --buildpkg, but when I must install the built packages with dpkg it says "fglrx depends on libc6-amd64 (>= 2.9). ", although I already have that package installed. What can I do?
<fabrizziop> I already reinstalled a bunch of packages, used apt-get clean, etc
<holstein> fabrizziop: try the in repo one first
<fabrizziop> the in repo one does work fine
<holstein> fabrizziop: then, just use it
<fabrizziop> hmmmmm, that's a nice idea
<kroson> fabrizziop: weird man, I did the exact same thing on mine and got no errors. Did you create packages for trusty?
<fabrizziop> although it's weird because I did the same process on other pc with trusty and it worked fine
<fabrizziop> yeah, --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<stemid> is it still possible to dd the ubuntu 14.04 gnome desktop iso to a usb drive? because I just tried and it would not boot. this is the same iso that I've installed on another desktop so it does work and sha1sum matches.
<Sceptic> cactuswizard, If under Opera, Flash will be still laggy, then what should I do?
<kello> hy guys i have a problem and i am a noob
<kello> hy guys i have a problem and i am a noob
<xangua> Sceptic: stop using flash or switch to chrome/chromium
<kroson> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gry> kello: what problem?
<kroson> !ask |kello
<ubottu> kello: please see above
<Sceptic> xangua, I use Chromium now, and it's laggy with Flash.
<FreewheelinFrank> <Holstein>it worked! Thanks. but VLC is hanging oh well
<Sceptic> xangua, Option could be buying faster computer or some of specs.
<lawnewbie> Xangua, do you think mozzila or chrome is best?
<arandomguy> Could any one  help me with this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142
<kello> i installed ubuntu 14.04 on macbook 5.1   everithing was ok but yesterday i changed somethink in configuratuion maybe from videocard and now after login my screen goes blank so i can login only as quest
<xangua> !best | lawnewbie
<xangua> mmmm no more best factoid :(
<lawnewbie> xangua, what? mozzila or chrome ?
<coolbyte> hi all, I had formated an external HDD seagate in windows but still can be used under ubuntu
<kostkon> !poll
<kostkon> !polls
<holstein> coolbyte: please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions and elaboarate as to what cant be used.. permission to write? not mounting? doesnt show at all.. etc
<Guest83446> is there anyway to run apache and nginx at same time ? do i need to buy another ethernet... ?
<Sceptic> If Unity too slow for this machine, then what should I install instead?
<stemid> ratpoison
<johnjohn101> Sceptic: try xubuntu or lubuntu
<kello> i installed ubuntu 14.04 on macbook 5.1   everithing was ok but yesterday i changed somethink in configuratuion maybe from videocard and now after login my screen goes blank so i can login only as quest
<kantlivelong> anyone ever have an issue with apcupsd not working on boot(dies)? i have to manually start the service
<mmazing2> bleh, i cannot get ubuntu to detect my windows partition, i've tried fixparts with no luck
<holstein> kello: try and share any relevant details so a volunteer can assist.. otherwise, try just resetting your users config.. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html for example
<WLM|druk> *I installed Ubuntu 14.04 on macbook 5.1. Everything was okay, but yesterday I changed something in the configuration, maybe from the videocard, and now, after login, my screen goes blank so I can login only as guest.
<holstein> kello: if you are able to login as guest, you seem to not have a system issue, so try and address the user config first, before potentially breaking system packages
<kello> how to adress the user config_
<holstein> kello: yes.. with the link i gave http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html resetting user config for unity
<arandomguy> Could anyone help me with this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142 - What is meant by a Exec format error when I do modprobe wl ?
<MItchell> Hi, not sure if i have come to the right place but am looking for help with installing ubuntu on my windows 8.1 hp laptop
<lawnewbie> hey, why my flash can't upgrade?
<WLM|druk> MItchell: hi
<WLM|druk> I just did it.
<Sceptic> johnjohn101, TU
<WLM|druk> (On Windows 7, but it's pretty much the same)
<lawnewbie> Mitchell: you in right place :))
<WLM|druk> First of all, Mitchell: have you got a cd or a usb drive?
<holstein> lawnewbie: adobe doesnt provide you a version https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<wiak> mlch try instsll in uefi mode
<WLM|druk> Because you need it for the installation
<kello> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.98'}): org.debian.apt.install-file
<MItchell> I have tried creating a live usb, but my laptop will not boot to it?
<wiak> disale secure boot in bios
<WLM|druk> You have to press a key to change the boot order
<WLM|druk> On my HP Windows 7 laptop, it was F9.
<MItchell> i cannot access BIOS because of a password, and the escape key on my laptop is broken
<holstein> MItchell: you will need to address that issue.. can you boot cd?
<SchrodingersScat> MItchell: is there a boot order key?
<lawnewbie> holstein: i just can open 360 in youtube :(
<MItchell> i dont know of a boot order key, how do i find that out
<mmazing2> MItchell: try F12
<WLM|druk> Well er...
<WLM|druk> On my HP Windows 7 laptop the boot order key was F9
<SchrodingersScat> MItchell: just asking, sometimes there is a key to access the BIOS settings then another key that prompts for the boot device, this may be a setting in your BIOS settings though, which you say is passworded, which is a bit of a roadblock
<MItchell> when i press f12 it takes me to the bios screen but requires a password that i have no chance of getting. (Second hand laptop)
<WLM|druk> Aaaaargh stupid shortcut keys
<holstein> lawnewbie: as the link i provide states, the latest flash for linux is available to chrome only. and can me used with chrome or chromium
<WLM|druk> What model do you have?
<lawnewbie> WLM|druk: you only need to input your cd into cd rom, then restart ur laptop
<lawnewbie> holstein: ohh i see , thanks :))
<MItchell> is there any way of installing ubuntu over my windows install via an exe file or something?
<WLM|druk> MItchell: no, because an OS can't run in another OS (unless you use a virtualbox)
<holstein> MItchell: sure.. but the question is, is there any way for you to boot installation media? via CD?
<mmazing2> MItchell: try F9, also, what model is your laptop?
<kello> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.98'}): org.debian.apt.install-file
<kibibyte> MItchell, just run livecd and click install
<WLM|druk> What mmazing2 said
<holstein> MItchell: you can plug a USB ps2 keyboard in and try escape.. otherwise, the bios is what is blocking you, not ubuntu
<MItchell> what is live cd?
<kibibyte> MItchell, cd with ubuntu
<WLM|druk> That's the thing you burn with the iso file
<mmazing2> MItchell : what is the make/model of the laptop
<MItchell> i dHp 6730b
<kibibyte> i you boot cd with ubuntu it will run
<kibibyte> if*
<MItchell> so i need to burn the iso to a blank cd and that will work?
<mmazing2> kibibyte: he cannot get it to boot into live cd is the problem
<kibibyte> why not
<mmazing2> kibibyte: that's what we're trying to figure out :P
<OerHeks> kibibyte, read back, password on bios
<WLM|druk> MItchell: DuckDuckGo says the boot order key is F9 on that computer
<lawnewbie> when i installed ubuntu on my laptop, i only do input the CD into cd rom, then i restart my laptop
<WLM|druk> So just restart, immediately press F9, and boot from the disc or USB stick
<lawnewbie> then my laptop do auto bootin
<MItchell> so press f9 instead of f12 during boot?
<WLM|druk> Yes
<anshulk> Hi everyone!
<gregor3005> hi, i have a problem with a lvm snapshot. i removed it with lvremove and i have now some lvm devices under /dev/mapper/ with name *cow* and *real*. whats the best way to remove this devices?
<lawnewbie> hi anshulk
<MItchell> ok will try this, but my bios have a password that stops me from accessing any of the bios menus
<WLM|druk> I installed Ubuntu the day before yesterday using a live USB, and I pressed F9, chose my stick, and started.
<anshulk> I installed MATE sometime back.
<lawnewbie> good luck MItchell :)
<WLM|druk> Mitchell: was that already on it when you bought your computer?
<anshulk> It installed caja and other programs which are now conflicting with the default ones
<MItchell> yes,
<mmazing2> MItchell: you can reset the bios password by removing the power connector, removing the battery, removing the hard drive, and then removing the flat "watch" battery underneath the hard drive, wait 6 minutes and then it should be reset
<OerHeks> mmazing2, no need to wait, just pressing the power button will do
<WLM|druk> ^^ what mmazing2 says sounds a bit too complicated to be wrong
<anshulk> Hi lawnewbie , mind helping ?
<mmazing2> Mitchell pressed his power button apparently :<
<OerHeks> sounds good yes
<lawnewbie> what anshulk?
<anshulk> Like I can't change my background except changing values in gsettings.
<anshulk> and when I insert a pen drive, many windows open
<anshulk> I guess some belong to nautilus and some to caja
<anshulk> How can I disable caja ?
<WLM|druk> anshulk: that could be the auto program opening when you insert a drive
<lawnewbie> anshulk, you cant change your background ?
<adultuser> hey room..looking for ubuntu touch support whats the name of the chan?
<anshulk> lawnewbie, I can but only by changing mate.desktop.* value thorugh gsettings
<cpined> urgent please help!!! I have an ASUS netbook pre installed with 12.04...I installed the updates....and now my wifi connects and disconnects...and the landline no longer works.
<anshulk> lawnewbie, Its like my desktop is being managed by Mate
<SchrodingersScat> !touch | adultuser
<ubottu> adultuser: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<adultuser> thnx
<anshulk> so I choose one in unity does nothing.
<WLM|druk> adultuser: I found the #ubuntu-touch channel
<Balzy> hello! I'm looking for that functionality of bash in ubuntu that tells you to which package a missing binary belongs, anyone can tell me?
<lawnewbie> sorry anshulk, i cant help you :(
<anshulk> lawnewbie, that's fine.
<SchrodingersScat> !info apt-file | Balzy, maybe this?
<ubottu> Balzy, maybe this?: apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 137 kB
<lawnewbie> maybe u need to remove caja?
<anshulk> WLM|druk, ya, but I'm getting several windows instead of one.
<anshulk> lawnewbie, can't I just disable its auto-open setting ?
<anshulk> background won't be solved by removing caja for sure.
<lawnewbie> kill caja mungkin
<lawnewbie> kill caja maybe
<FoSi> hi all, i've just installed ubuntu 14.04 desktop and i was trying to use it under my mac using the built in vnc client with the desktop sharing enabled on ubuntu..but i'm having troubles! on mac side it goes: The software on the remote computer appears to be incompatible with this version of Screen Sharing.
<cpined> when I ping my other PC on the network, I get "Network is unreacheable"
<holstein> cpined: try pinging the gateway, and refer to the machine by IP
<FoSi> anyone knows a vino version i can use that works?
<LrdArc> hello, can I modify visudo to enable command "apt-get install" without using sudo for non-root user?
<FoSi> or some setting i need to change?
<Lingo> hi
<SchrodingersScat> FoSi: if you're using vino, are you using vinegar on the other side?
<Balzy> SchrodingersScat nope, did it happen to you to give a command, such as "host" and receive something like "binary not found, host belongs to dnsutils"?
<Lingo> sorry which is the command to change name on irc? thank you
<SchrodingersScat> Balzy: ah, hmm, I'm not sure what does that.
<mmazing2> Lingo - "/nick"
<SchrodingersScat> Lingo: /nick <name>
<FoSi> SchrodingersScat: im using the built in osx mavericks screen sharing vnc client
<lawnewbie> my flash 0.00 version :( but on Ubuntu Software Center i was installed :(
<cuyotte> I tried to load openoffice with no joy. Any advice anyone?
<Lingo> ahhhh ok thank you very very much. thank you
<cpined> I started my ASUS this morning and everything was great...able to reach internet...able to connect to wifi....one hour later I installed the suggested updates.  Now I cant connect to the wifi and the ethernet no longer works!
<trism> Balzy: command-not-found
<FoSi> it kind of works great with.. even with the newer rhel 7
<Lemon3> may I please ask a question with linux mint?
<Balzy> SchrodingersScat It's probably something inside bash, perhaps an extension
<Balzy> trism is that the name of the package?
<trism> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.3ubuntu12 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<SchrodingersScat> trism: thanks, Balzy ^^
<Lemon3> I tried to install Linux mint on a external ssd drive (I am running a mbp).
<Balzy> thanks SchrodingersScat and trism !
<Lemon3> I used Mac Linux USB Loader to load the .iso to the ssd. all good.
<Lemon3> i restarted the mbp and press the button to get into the selection
<ntg-work> is there some easy way to run a command after resume from sleep/hibernate? something like rc.local
<Lemon3> I select the linux mint one
<Lemon3> then a black window shows up with some text,
<Lemon3> i press 1 (to load the iso)
<Lemon3> but then when it loads
<holstein> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lemon3> all I get is a green screen
<holstein> Lemon3: though, i would try..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<FoSi> ok.. ive just noticed there is a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/1307084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307084 in vino (Ubuntu) "Vino doesn't work from OSX Mavericks Screen Sharing on Ubuntu 14.04" [Low,Triaged]
<Lemon3> there's a green wallpaper that shows up. a shutdown button on the top right screen. and the cursor ..... but nothing else.... ??? any help please?. thank you
<lawnewbie> its so complicated
<ntg-work> is there some easy way to run a command after resume from sleep/hibernate? something like rc.local
<lawnewbie> on my ubuntu software center, my flash was installed.
<tapia> Hi. I'm trying to mount a Nexus4 in my ubuntu 14.04 box, but I can't. mtp-detect says "Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.libmtp version: 1.1.6"
<lawnewbie> but, if i want to open youtube it said you must install flash
<tapia> I've seen something about plugging it in a usb3 port, but my computer don't have any
<lawnewbie> fiuh . . . .
<Lemon3> Question please:: I just downloaded ubuntu 14.04 , I want to install it on my ssd external hard drive. I then plug it into my mbp and I use it via boot selection..
<Lemon3> which program should I use for ripping the iso the external hd?
<Lemon3> ty
<FoSi> Lemon3: dd should work but i don't know if i understood the question
<lawnewbie> what u think is better? html5 or flash ?
<Lemon3> ok thank you, sorry but what is dd?
<SchrodingersScat> Lemon3: If you want to install it to the external ssd, then don't you really want to put the iso on a different device? so then when you boot off that device you can install it to the external ssd?
<holstein> lawnewbie: "better" is a matter of opinion and use case.. html5 has "better" linux support, potentially
<SchrodingersScat> !info dd | Lemon3
<ubottu> Lemon3: Package dd does not exist in trusty
<Lemon3> Ok. here's what I hope to do. I am on my mbp. I have a external ssd drive. I use a program that converts the iso to the ssd drive. then I restart my mac and boot into ubuntu ... I then install from there.
<lawnewbie> Ubuntu HTML5 UI Gallery?
<basketball> i am using the plank dock can i use it on dual monitors
<kibibyte> flash is dead
<dot_> hi
<Obi1> hello people
<Obi1> My computer just crash the whole desktop and and browser at all i had to rebooth any 1 have a idea what may be?
<WolfLambert> Obi1: what browser did you use?
<WolfLambert> And was it a heavy site?
<Obi1> was on 2 web site i use Firefox the lates update 2 days ago
<WolfLambert> Hmm strange
<Obi1> i was on Evony play a game and look up at youtube for a song
<Obi1> they both use flash
<WolfLambert> Oh Flash.
<WolfLambert> Flash is heavy
<WolfLambert> Maybe it became too much for Firefox
<WolfLambert> Then Firefox crashed
<bluezone> Obi1, do you have 2 monitors? Did you double click on the dock before it crashed?
<ln_> Obi1: you'll probably won't have to reset reboot you computer though
<Obi1> the firefox actualy was not crashed
<WolfLambert> And sometimes the whole system crashes after the crash of a heavy program
<Obi1> i did not had no menu button and  tree buttons for the windowd
<Sven_vB> re
<Obi1> I use ubuntu whit LXDE desktop enviroment
<quackgyver> Damn, Ubuntu is really starting to look good.
<quackgyver> It's almost a functional desktop OS now.
<cpined> hello, can I roll back the 12.04 updates?  My network no longer works properly.
<MonkeyDust> cpined  ask here for another solution, first give details
<kroson> Can I install ubuntu in a system with secureboot?
<holstein> kroson: i think the better question would be, will secure boot allow me to install ubuntu?.. i think that information may be at..
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> kroson only on 64 bit cpu systems
<ln_> cpined: maybe check in /var/log/apt if there were any errors during the update
<kroson> holstein: what's the problem with secureboot?
<holstein> kroson: not sure.. other than it typically blocks you from being able to install operating systems
<Sven_vB> new0, about IRC via SSH, it was about port forwardings
<tapamo> Hello to all
<cpined> ln_: yes I do see three errors in the file
<tapamo> I'm wondering if it is possible to enable icons in unity menus ?
<cpined> Problems with depmod detected. Automatically uninstalling this module.
<cpined> and
<snql> how can i rollback my kubuntu to default state ?
<cpined> Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-61-generic (x86_64)
<WolfLambert> Hi, I used Unity Tweak Tool and accidentally turned off webapps. Now I can't relaunch Unity Tweak Tool anymore, because it requires webapps. What should I do?
<WolfLambert> Any fellow users in here?
<ln_> cpined: have you tried opening a terminal and doing a manual update again $    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cpined> no...internet access is not working now...after the update.
<SpecialEd> I have 4x Ubuntu 14.04 Servers hosted remotely in a data-center that are all configured for 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 DNS servers. The hostnames are server1, server2, server3, & server4. Whats the easiest way for me to be able to resolve "server1" as 123.123.123.123?. Currently its resolving via 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 even after I place entries in /etc/hosts so I'm not sure but do I need to configure bind
<SpecialEd> server and just run my own DNS?
<ln_> cpined: of course I'm an indiot
<ln_> cpined: how are you connected to the internet? wifi?
<cpined> I was...ethernet used to work...now it does not :<
<cpined> and this is a netbook
<cpined> I can't reinstall from scratch.
<ln_> cpined: well first we could just try to get the net working, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 and see what it says
<sport_bill> cpined, have you done a reboot since the update?
<cpined> sport_bill: yes
<cpined> I regret that now.
<sport_bill> ok
<SpecialEd> cpined: Can you ping your gateway?
<cpined> I just got this thing last night, and started it up today.
<cpined> SpecialEd: I get network is unreachable.
<amigamagic> hi, someone knows how to change desktop text-color font for icons?
<amigamagic> (I'm using gnome-fallback-session on ubuntu 12.04 lts)
<SpecialEd> amigamagic: What version of Ubuntu and what GUI (gnome, unity, kde, xfce, etc?)
<amigamagic> SpecialEd, it's a gnome fallback session
<SpecialEd> amigamagic: I used the same for Ubuntu 12.04 many times. sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-utility <- works wonders, try that :)
<amigamagic> it changes font color  for icons on the desktop too?
<ln_> cpined: can you try sudo dhclient eth0
<SpecialEd> amigamagic: I'm 99% sure
<amigamagic> ok, I will try...
<cpined> ln_: cannot find device "etho0"
<SpecialEd> cpined: ifconfig eth0 up
<snql> оО
<SpecialEd> amigamagic: might also wanna apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<cpined> specialed: no such device.
<ln_> cpined: what does ifconfig -a print
<amigamagic> SpecialEd,  I installed it but I cannot find it in the menu
<ln_> cpined: there should be at least one eth0 interface and lo
<cpined> ln_:"error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<ln_> cpined: damn, somethings funky with your system
<cpined> serious
<cpined> I'm dead in the water.
<cpined> send back to Amazon :(
<amigamagic> SpecialEd, I tried it, but it doesn't have options to change text color... Only to change text font
<cpined> or create bootable usb drive and install the latest OS.
<ln_> cpined: I'd say there probably went something wrong during the update
<SpecialEd> cpined: sudo eth1 up
<SpecialEd> cpined:  lspci | grep etwork    <- Does that show the network adapter? mine looks like this:
<SpecialEd> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation I210 Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)
<RubixRex> anybody available to help me with launching a program through terminal
<ln_> SpecialEd: he said ifconfig -a threw an error
<dioioib> RubixRex: what program?
<RubixRex> cpuminer
<cpined> SE: it just mentions wireless.
<SpecialEd> ln_ yeah I pressed enter for ifconfig eth1 up  as soon as I was reading that
<cpined> SE: and the wireless is not working now, either.
<SpecialEd> cpined: its not seeing ur network adapter, is it a PCMCIA or is it onboard?
<dioioib> RubixRex: is it a gui program?
<cpined> SE: I think onboard.
<ygorabreu> Hello friends.. i would like to know the best tool today to make a costumize iso image from ubuntu? i want to have a live-cd but with a few more programs installed.. can anyone help me?
<SpecialEd> amigamagic: Sorry man, I guess I was wrong on gnome-tweak-tool / gnome-tweak-utility.  However it looks like you can hack the color by editing /usr/share/themes/themename/gtk-3.0
<RubixRex> this is the program :   http://sourceforge.net/projects/cpuminer/?source=dlp
<holstein> cpined: but, you can bring packages over to make the wifi work.. or use a supported USB wifi dongle or other options
<cpined> SE: what do you think, create a bootable USB drive and install the latest that way?
<xenolyse> Hey! I can't move windows between workspaces in the Expo view since installing 14.04. suggestions on how I can solve this?
<holstein> cpined: a fresh install is always preferred.. then, you can test the environement live,and see what is working or not
<RubixRex> @cpined daily live 14.10 fixed all my networking problems
<SpecialEd> ygorabreu: I've had good luck with plop, http://www.plop.at/
<dioioib> RubixRex: check the attributes on the file ls -l
<holstein> cpined: you shouldnt use the daily iso's
<cpined> holstein:yup. but what a drag.  Out of the box...great...after updating EVIL!!!
<dioioib> make sure it is executable for me
<holstein> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cpined> RubixRex: Sweet...need to try...no other options left.
<ygorabreu> SpecialEd: thx buddy i'll take a look
<RubixRex> it says -rwxr-xr-x
<rww> ubottu: tab | cpined
<ubottu> cpined: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ln_> cpined: yeah its a bummer, but as its new you wont have too much to back up
<SpecialEd> I have 4x Ubuntu 14.04 Servers hosted remotely in a data-center that are all configured for 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 DNS servers. The hostnames are server1, server2, server3, & server4. Whats the easiest way for me to be able to resolve "server1" as 123.123.123.123?. Currently its resolving via 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 even after I place entries in /etc/hosts so I'm not sure but do I need to configure bind
<SpecialEd> server and just run my own DNS?
<holstein> cpined: im not following... but, you should always have updates in place, and ways to recover before doing any large system upgrades like that.. anytime
<dioioib> ok then go to the directory and type in ./minerd
<dioioib> see if that runs it for you. If not you might need higher level privileges.
<RubixRex> Boom
<rww> SpecialEd: assuming your /etc/hosts entries are syntactically valid, you probably need to look into man host.conf
<RubixRex> thank you.  i didnt have the ./
<cpined> holstein, is there a way to recover from this large system upgrade?
<holstein> cpined: depends.. ideally, you would make an image, or the manufacturer would provide you with one
<dw1> ls -al
<SpecialEd> rww: Roger that, I will RTFM right now :D
<dioioib> RubixRex: great. Enjoy your mining. :)
<holstein> cpined: otherwise, if you get it out of the box, consider useing it "as-is" unless you really konw what you are doing
<cpined> ok, thanks guys.
<holstein> cpined: i suggest getting the 14.04 live CD, and testing, and fresh install from there
<holstein> cpined: cd = iso, on usb or whatever
<cpined> holstein, since this is a netbook, no CD/DVD...so bootable usb device?
<ln_> cpined: a normal stable ubuntu install is not supposed to break on upgrade, who knows what your vendor configured
<SpecialEd> cpined: just out of curiosity what brand is this netbook?
<holstein> cpined: could be, you have a vendor specialized verion of ubuntu that you are not intended to upgrade, that you tried to upgrade
<tester> sal
<cpined> SpecialEd, ASUS 1015E-DS02
<tester> romani sunteti?
<holstein> cpined: i run 14.04 in many asus EEE's.. just fresh install 14.04 and enjoy!
<cpined> holstein, the upgrade option was automatic, so I just ran with it.
<SpecialEd> cpined: This guy right here? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231444
<holstein> cpined: ok. well, now you know
<dweez> holstein: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<morph-> can anyone here help me with gitlab/nginx?
<cpined> SpecialEd, yup that is the culprit.
<SpecialEd> cpined: And what version of Ubuntu did it come with? 12.04 ?
<cpined> SpecialEd, yes.
<SpecialEd> and u upgraded to 14.04?
<StephenS> r u django unchained?
<holstein> its not ubuntu that was on there, though cpined .. its likely very specialized.. but, 14.04 will work well.. and is supported for a long time
<ln_> cpined: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cpined> ln_, thanks, safes me some time :)
<holstein> cpined: on that hardware, you can press escape while booting, and get a boot menu, to select the USB
<holstein> *should be shift.. i should say..
<dw1> ls -al
<dw1> 2 for 2
<dw1> brain not working today
<dw1> so.. who needs help :D
<xenolyse> Hi, I got a second problem since moving to 14.04. Around my external monitors in Expo there is blue all around. How can I remove this or atleast replace it with black. See my screenshot http://i.imgur.com/p3CuWUA.png
<daveeejr> does anyone know how to get hibernate to appear as an option in the gui in 14.04?
<holstein> daveeejr: you can try http://askubuntu.com/questions/417840/hibernate-missing-in-login-screen
<chris588> Any way I can easily extend my mouse sensitivity settings?  My mouse is a really high DPI and even on the lowest settings it's a bit fast
<blip-> hi all, I have 64-bit Ubuntu Precise.  I need both 32bit and 64-bit versions of libqt3-mt installed, is that not possible and why ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libqt3-mt
<SupaYoshi> Hey
<SupaYoshi> I have WICD installed, but how do I autoconnect to a wifi network at boot?
<blip-> If I install libqt3-me:i386 then trying to install the 64bit version asks me to uninstall this 32bit one
<davidrsmorris> I see '10!!' (updates available, including security) in the corner of my byobu window after issuing apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  What should I do?
<cpined> holstein, thanks.
<SupaYoshi> i need some help with WICD to auto connect at startup / boot?
<DroneX> does anybody know the name of the autodetecting software on ubuntu
<new0> Fuchs, hey. tnx for the ZNC i got it working great now with big help of #znc :)
<ygvbht32432432> hi everybody
<SharkMa-san> is there any way to prevent pitch shifting when using a2dp?
<SharkMa-san> it's extremely annoying when listening to music
<SupaYoshi> how can i disable the wait 60 seconds or more?
<SupaYoshi> at startup
<SupaYoshi> when the network is not availible / connected?
<SupaYoshi> :p
<new0> what the problems that can occur in that znc-msvc?
<new0> that u so affraid of? :)
<Programmer_> does anyone know how to sync google drive to ubuntu?
<Kalel> Programmer_: With Clementine you can synchronize your  musics.. What exactly do you want to do?
<Programmer_> sync files
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<Fuchs> new0: glad to read that :)
<MonkeyDust> Programmer_  apt-cache show grive    <--- read the last paragraph
<Programmer_> ok
<OerHeks> Programmer_, see this url for more info and screenshots > http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools
<s2013> anyone  uses ubuntu on vmware player? for some reason my sound doesnt work anymore. :\
<s2013> not sure wtf happened
<Player> make sure pulseaudio's running.
<s2013> me?
<Player> Yes.
<s2013> how do i check?
<OerHeks> Programmer_, don; t use that ppa, just the version in repository's
<Programmer_> ok
<Player> s2013: open system monitor and see if pulseaudio's in the list, if it isn't type pulseaudio in a terminal.
<s2013> ok
<s2013> is is running and priority is very high
<Player> s2013: try running pulseaudio --k in terminal
<s2013> did that
<Player> reboot VM?
<s2013> did that many times
<s2013> its been like that for few weeks
<Player> Make sure the settings for it are set properly?
<OerHeks> run alsamixer to see if there is something muted/anolog changed to digital
<s2013> what do i check?
<Player> s2013: sound options, and yeah run alsamixer as well
<s2013> type alxamixer in console?
<SharkMa-san> SupaYoshi: I remember having a similar problem with one virtual server, trying to find the page that has the solution ... the problem we had was that networking was not starting at all and we couldn't bring our interfaces up at all
<Player> terminal, yes.
<s2013> ok then what
<s2013> line/cd/mic/micboos/video/phone is MM
<SupaYoshi> SharkMa-san, yeah, well that snot my problem hehe :P
<Player> check to see if there's something muted/analog changed to digital
<SupaYoshi> It tries to connect to eth0 at startup
<SupaYoshi> and that is offline.
<SupaYoshi> I want it to stop trying that.
<SupaYoshi> well it may
<SupaYoshi> but not time out that long...
<SharkMa-san> SupaYoshi: how about disabling the interface in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<s2013> what am i looking for
<_PlayMCPENetwork> zac
<_PlayMCPENetwork> you on yet?
<s2013> blah its fine. ill try to figure it out later
<Roland-> hello how can I disable a service from starting at boot now?
<SharkMa-san> another one :P ... I want to install Gitlab on my server, but removing ruby 1.8 removes libapache2-mod-passenger which I need and also breaks all of my redmine installations... I have ruby 1.9.3 installed, but bundler wants to use 1.8.7 no matter what
<SharkMa-san> is there any way to tell bundler to use ruby 1.9.3?
<Burrito> I'm moving my stuff to an SSD, anyone know a good deduplicating filesystem that works well with SSDs?
<Burrito> I'm guessing BtrFS?
<Burrito> Roland-, the answers given here seem highly applicable http://askubuntu.com/questions/170640/how-to-disable-apache2-server-from-auto-starting-upon-boot-up
<Burrito> Roland-, but I think some services use a different way of starting (not init.d)
<Burrito> (or rc.d)
<aditya_> j
<sombot_> hello
<sombot_> when I try sudo apt-get install python-ropemacs, I get the following
<SharkMa-san> 1removing ruby 1.8 is a solution, but I feel it's too much hassle to build libapache2-mod-passenger and fix all redmine installations
<sombot_> dpkg: warning: 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable.
<sombot_> dpkg: warning: 'start-stop-daemon' not found in PATH or not executable.
<sombot_> dpkg: error: 2 expected programs not found in PATH or not executable.
<sombot_> Note: root's PATH should usually contain /usr/local/sbin, /usr/sbin and /sbin.
<sombot_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<sombot_> from what I've read this is usually caused by the absence of lines Defaults env_reset
<sombot_> Defaults secure_path="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin" in the /etc/sudoers file
<sombot_> but for me /etc/sudoers looks exactly how it should be
<sombot_> any ideas?
<sombot_> by the way I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> sombot_: is that from a PPA?
<MonkeyDust> sombot_  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<holstein> sombot_: i would try and get "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-update" to complete without error,then go from there
<sombot_> holstein, this gives me "E: Invalid operation dist-update
<sombot_> "
<MonkeyDust> it's dist-upgrade
<holstein> sorry.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> sombot_: ^
<OerHeks> sombot sounds simular to this thread > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2201235 and env-reset plus adding secure path should solve it
<sombot_> holstein, no, this is not from PPA
<OerHeks> sombot like this http://www.thelinuxguy.nl/how-tos/how-to-fix-roots-path-should-usually-contain-usrlocalsbin-usrsbin-and-sbin-with-ubuntudebian/
<sombot_> yes, I've seen it, but my /etc/sudoers file already has those lines
<bray90820> How would i make a windows shared drives accessible to ubuntu
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<wheresmypaaants> Hi there
<wheresmypaaants> I'm looking for Logitech drivers for ubuntu?
<holstein> bray90820: should be able to use gigolo to connect easily.. gigolo is in the repos
<holstein> wheresmypaaants: they should just be included in the kernel.. what are you trying to do?
<sombot_> OerHeks, yes, this is exactly what I had done before, but it didn't work
<wheresmypaaants> well, nothing is detecting my C270 webcam
<wheresmypaaants> not even Cheese
<holstein> wheresmypaaants: it may not.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<wheresmypaaants> may not what
<holstein> wheresmypaaants: the vendor, logitech, may not provide support for linux
<MonkeyDust> wheresmypaaants  does it show with    lsusb
<wheresmypaaants> yes
<wheresmypaaants> but cheese says theres no device found
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Identifying_Your_Webcam
<bray90820> holstein: on my old windows box i remember changing the registry and then it worked by default
<wheresmypaaants> but lsusb says Logitech, Inc. Webcam C270
<wheresmypaaants> ls /dev/audio* doesnt exist but ls /dev/video* returns /dev/video0
<holstein> bray90820: ok.. if you want to address it on the windows side, you'll need windows support.. otherwise, samba is the way to go.. though, if its already shared, gigolo should be able to mount the share
<bray90820> holstein: thanks
<holstein> bray90820: there is nothing in the windows registry that will enable samba sharing on the linux side
<bray90820> holstein: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/windows/article.php/3849061/Use-Samba-With-Windows-7-Clients.htm
<sombot_> is it possible to solve the missing ldconfig problem by simply copying it from somewhere else?
<holstein> bray90820: you are asking to access an already existing windows share from linux..
<holstein> bray90820: the windows sharing server is already setup, then.. if not, you need to create a share
<bray90820> holstein: the windows share is already setup
<holstein> bray90820: cool.. have you tried using gigolo from linux to access it?
<holstein> if not.. thats what i suggest trying, or read the samba documenation i gave.. otherwise, you dont make linux connect to that share by editing the windows registry
<bray90820> holstein: what I am trying to tell you in there was a way i got it to work last time with the regular connect to network
<holstein> bray90820: ok.. unless you remember, or can elaborate, i suggest reading the samba documentaion.. or just try gigolo to see if you can connect or not
<bray90820> Like i said i needed to do a regedit in windows
<holstein> bray90820: otherwise, you dont make changes on the sharing server to configure connecting clients
<holstein> bray90820: sure. and im disagreeing with you.. you *dont* need to do that
<bray90820> holstein: then why did it work last time
<holstein> bray90820: you are asking how to make linux connect to your windows share by changing the windows registry.. and you dont
<holstein> bray90820: you can use gigolo to easily test connections to samba shares
<smithw> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a computer with an IDE hdd. The livecd, however, is unable to see any hard disks on this machine (not on gparted, not on lsblk, and not on /dev/hd*). This machine currently boots to its HD (which currently has windows xp) without issue. any ideas what might be going wrong?
<bray90820> holstein: why did it work last time then
<holstein> bray90820: it didnt.. you are not asking the question that the link you gave addresses
<bray90820> holstein: It did tho
<holstein> bray90820: i think either you are being unclear, or inaccurate, or i am misunderstanding you.. please use gigolo from linux to connect to the windows share, or elaboarate, or wait on another volunteer
<bray90820> holstein: what do you think i mean
<holstein> bray90820: i think you mean what you asked.. how to connect linux to your windows share.. in which case, you use samba.. and you can try gigolo to connect to the windows share
<zach_> How are you
<zach_> Where is the chat
<holstein> bray90820: you dont use a registry change to faciliate or address the linux connecting to the windows machine
<holstein> zach_: the chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bray90820> holstein: yore avoiding the quetion so i don't want any more help from ok
<bray90820> ok
<bray90820> good
<sireorion> hi all... i have tryed to install 14.04 but it dont find my 150 gb partition... it just finds my whole hdd.. 750gb
<zach_> ok thank you can you direct me there
<bray90820> _tv_: Anyone else wanna help me
<zach_> I will
<bray90820> wrong ping sorry
<holstein> bray90820: cheers to you, and i mean no harm.. but the answer to "what changes do i make to the windows registry to get linux to connect to samba shares?" is... none
<holstein> !samba | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<zach_> Make poop
<sireorion> plz help :S
<holstein> bray90820: if you have not referred to ^, please do.. the link you gave is not for that. its for , as it states, using samabe shares from windows 7 clients
<bray90820> holstein: and i mean no hard but i used this link and everything seemed to work after that
<bray90820> http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/windows/article.php/3849061/Use-Samba-With-Windows-7-Clients.htm
<matt444> Hi, I have a problem with having 2 Wireless LAN's in rfkill.  I have fixed this problem before by blacklisting one... anyone point me how to do that?
<Roland-> hello does anyone know what type of vpn should I use so it WON't use that for traffic? currently when I vpn into my server I get all traffic routied with that vpn
<holstein> bray90820: is it working? if not, its because you are using it to address the wrong issue..
<bray90820> I actually just found that and wad about to try it
<holstein> bray90820: that is for connecting windows 7 clients to a samba share.. you are asking how to connect linux to a windows share
<holstein> bray90820: ok.. that is not addressing the question you are asking.. please try gigolo and refer to the proper documntation i gave
<bray90820> holstein: my data is on a linux share
<SchrodingersScat> Roland-: what are you using now?
<holstein> !sharing
<Bashing-om> sicretor: Will trty and help. 1st step, see what the OS see for partitions pastebin -> sudo fdisk -lu <-. See what is.
<sireorion> damn i closed the window...
<sireorion> did anyone answer my question
<Roland-> Schnabeltierchen pptpd
<SchrodingersScat> sireorion: no
<sireorion> :(
<sireorion> that will be my death
<Bashing-om> sicretor: Repeat of:  Will try and help. 1st step, see what the OS sees for partitions pastebin -> sudo fdisk -lu <-. See what is.
<sireorion> Bashing-om: can u wait and ill reboot to live cd again
<Bashing-om> sireorion: sure, no hurry.
<Guest84852> Hello how to configure a keyboard for a laptop japanese ps / 2 keyboard (106/109) in ubuntu 14.04
<SchrodingersScat> Roland-: have you tried not doing the final steps of the install guide? not sure if that will still try to use that as a route; n2n could be an option, but I don't think it provides any security
<Krenair> What commands does Ubuntu's recovery mode run for fixing dpkg?
<Krenair> I was going to say that it had freezon for me and that if I ctrl+c'd then I saw 'The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present.'
<Krenair> but then it did that and tried to resume -.-
<sireorion> bash im back
<Bashing-om> Guest84852: switch my keyboard layout to any other language -> setxkbmap <- unfortunately I do not know the code for Japanese.
<sireorion> Bashing-om: what should i do
<Bashing-om> Guest84852: Google "setxkbmap Japanese ubuntu" should give positive results.
<sireorion> Bashing-om: something with the terminal
<sireorion> and pastebin
<Bashing-om> Guest84852: Yeah "setxkbmap" is a terminal command requiring completion with arguments and the desired options.
<Random832> has anyone else here had the "grub_term_hilight_color" error, on amd64 EFI, and not had boot-repair fix anything?
<Guest84852> I can not find how to operate ctrl +2 for @ japonese pc / 2 keyboard (106/109)
<sireorion> !gpt
<sireorion> !gpt table
<sireorion> !glib
<Guest84852> Help for automatically detecting the keyboard
<sireorion> (gpartedbin:6635): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 43 was not found when attempting to remove it /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT 
<Guest84852> laptop panasonic cf-t8
<Bashing-om> Guest84852: Pastebin -> cat /etc/default/keyboard <- will see what the control sequence is set to.
<ViralExploit> I have a question I may be in the wrong room I am trying to see about the new smart phone running Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> sireorion: Ya think you have GPT partitioning, then to see that disk -> sudo apt-get install gdisk , sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <0 .
<rww> ViralExploit: #ubuntu-touch, though it isn't out yet so details are thin on the ground
<sireorion> Bashing-om:  bash: 0: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> sireorion:  (???) ya mean from trying to install the toll 'gdisk' ??
<Bashing-om> *tool
<sireorion> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gdisk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done gdisk is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda <0  bash: 0: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> sireorion: DO Not flood the channel, that is what pastbinit is for.
<sireorion> sorry
<SupaYoshi> whats better for ubuntu ?fat32 or ntfs?
<SupaYoshi> I want the drive to be Windows compatible
<SupaYoshi> :P
<SupaYoshi> (usb drive)
<SupaYoshi> its just for files.
<sireorion> so its impossible to install when i use win 8
<Bashing-om> sireorion: OK< see the error ! .. run as sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda   .....that <0 is not a part of the commnad.
<Bashing-om> sireorion: Not at all, just a real pain, and takes someone with the experiece to install properly along side Windows * . UEFI makes a huge difference.
<sireorion> http://pastebin.com/EAhz0Hyq
<MonkeyDust> SupaYoshi  install ubuntu on ext4 and make a shared partition for ubuntu and windows
<sireorion> i have disabled uefi
<_PlayMCPENetwork> whats xampps package name?
<oneof3> hello. how do i install media plugin gstreamer?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> What is XAMPP's package name?
<MonkeyDust> _PlayMCPENetwork  try LAMP, not xamp
<_PlayMCPENetwork> is that the same?
<sireorion> Bashing-om: should i use 1,mbr 2,Gpt 3,create blank gpt
<SupaYoshi> How do i make a USB drive automounted, during boot, but not failing to boot the system if its unplugged?
<SupaYoshi> Like I normally set stuff in fstab,
<MonkeyDust> !xampp | _PlayMCPENetwork
<ubottu> _PlayMCPENetwork: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<_PlayMCPENetwork> o
<SupaYoshi> but if it cant find the usb drive, it wont boot the system till you cancel the mounting?
<SupaYoshi> I had that in the past, idk. it that changed or anything, or i might be able to set a timeout?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> E: Unable to locate package LAMP
<Seveas> SupaYoshi: add it to fstab without making it mount, and add an @reboot cronjob to mount it
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Seveas> _PlayMCPENetwork: read that wikipage ubottu gave you.
<bray90820> holstein: doing this in windows seems to work http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2696547
<SupaYoshi> Seveas, thanks ;)
<Bashing-om> sireorion: IF Windows 8 - UEFI - is a factor, I do not have the knowledge/experience to advise, others will.
<_PlayMCPENetwork> thanks
<Roland-> hello currently using pptpd is there a setting that I should enable for the client NOT to route all traffic through vpn when connected?
<SupaYoshi> how do i add a drive to fstab without mounting it?
<SupaYoshi> and making the crontab mount it?
<SupaYoshi> ./dev/sdb1   *          63     3935987     1967962+   b  W95 FAT32 is my usb drive.
<SupaYoshi> ./dev/sdb1    /mnt/usb2g    fat32    defaults    0    0 would this work?
<sport_bill> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<sport_bill> auto / noauto
<sport_bill>     With the auto option, the device will be mounted automatically at bootup or when the mount -a command is issued. auto is the default option. If you do not want the device to be mounted automatically, use the noauto option in /etc/fstab. With noauto, the device can be only mounted explicitly
<wickedheadache> so is there a version of ubuntu for super multitasking?
<SupaYoshi> okay great,
<SupaYoshi> also, .. how do i make the mount owned by a user and not root:root?
<SupaYoshi> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usb2g
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi,  check the user option
<Guest58467> hola
<SupaYoshi> ./dev/sdb1    /mnt/usb2g    vfat    noauto,user    0    0 how about that?
<sport_bill> seems good
<Guest58467> hablan español?
<vorderseer> hi
<Guest58467> spanish?
<SupaYoshi> @reboot mount /mnt/usb2g
<SupaYoshi> does this command work in crontab -e?
<SupaYoshi> crontab*
<Bashing-om> wickedheadache: All versions of 'linux' are multi user, multi tasking .
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, nope
<sumiciu> hola
<sumiciu> qué pasa?
<SupaYoshi> sport_bill,  how would it be done better? :/
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, do you want it to be mounted on boot
<sport_bill> ?
<SupaYoshi> sport_bill, yes
<SupaYoshi> but i dont want it to fail, if its unplugged.
<SupaYoshi> *fail to boot.
<shinji257> Does anyone in here happen to have experience dealing with unprivileged lxc containers in Ubuntu 14.04?  I'm trying to get some help and so far I've just hit dead ends.
<SupaYoshi> so thats why crontab and not fstab.
<sport_bill> ok, then remove the noauto option
<SupaYoshi> that will make the sytem halt till i cancel it
<SupaYoshi> cus it cant find the drive.
<SupaYoshi> correct?
<aarobc> Is there a suggested dlna server for ubuntu?
<sport_bill> there is another option for that
<SupaYoshi> oh
<SupaYoshi> yeah someone else said, put it in fstab, and then later mount it with crontab
<Roland-> hey how do I disable an service from starting at boot now ?
<SupaYoshi> (which seems fine to me) since i want to mount it as that user anyway
<SupaYoshi> :)
<sport_bill> i forgot the option :P
<sport_bill> let me check it
<SupaYoshi> ok :P
<SupaYoshi> hehe
<_PlayMCPENetwork> zac
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Zac are you dead? 0.0
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, nofail
<basketball> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<basketball> !elementary < Left_Turn
<ubottu> basketball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basketball> !elementary > Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn, please see my private message
<OerHeks> aarobc, minidnla, but somehow not available ( yet)
<OerHeks> !info minidnla saucy
<ubottu> Package minidnla does not exist in saucy
<Left_Turn> i have +g :(
<OerHeks> !info minidlna saucy
<ubottu> minidlna (source: minidlna): lightweight DLNA/UPnP-AV server targeted at embedded systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.24+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 142 kB, installed size 362 kB
<innocent95> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Left_Turn> basketball, i dont recieve private msges
<basketball> !elementary | Left_Turn
<ubottu> Left_Turn: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<innocent95> ubottu, that's not bash
<ubottu> innocent95: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, check here too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2080957
<SupaYoshi> yo
<innocent95> Bash is the bourn again shell ubottu
<innocent95> !Bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<SupaYoshi> ok
<SupaYoshi> removed noauto, and made it nofail !
<SupaYoshi> thnx man !
<aruz> Hey i have problem with apt-get update can anyone help me with it??
<innocent95> aruz, what's the problem ?
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, also add nobootwait
<sport_bill> that one is the important
<SupaYoshi> ah
<SupaYoshi> yeah
<aruz> innocent95: i have installed ubuntu and i tried to update it with sudo apt-get update and it's keep on updating since 3 hours...???
<aruz> what should i do?
<innocent95> aruz, Upgrading or updating ?
<SupaYoshi> ./dev/sdb1    /mnt/usb2g    vfat    nofail,nobootwait,user    0    0
<aruz> innocent95: apt-get update
<aruz> innocent95: number has gone to Get 4488 http:// ..... something
<innocent95> apt-get update is used to update repositories
<SupaYoshi> okay hey
<SupaYoshi> sport_bill, lets say i boot without the drive
<SupaYoshi> and plug it in later
<innocent95> aruz, it's going to install new versions of your softwares
<aarobc> Anyone having issues on 14.04 where your mouse clicks and window focus randomly stops working?
<SupaYoshi> will i be able to use it
<SupaYoshi> without doin anything? :)
<aruz> innocent95: that means i have to wait forever
<aruz> innocent95:  when i had linux mint it doesn't have that kind of problem it installed in 10 minutes
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, you should
<innocent95> aruz, No, till your end package
<Kalel> aarobc: Yes. In my case my wireless mouse was with the pills uncharged...
<sport_bill> SupaYoshi, do a reboot with the drive unplugged to test it
<aruz> and other part it is installed same file over n over again
<SupaYoshi> done it, works :)
<sport_bill> nice :)
<SupaYoshi> awesome man :)
<aarobc> Kalel: restarting Xorg makes everything work again though, so I know it's not my mouse
<Kalel> aarobc: You should check the compiz settings tho..
<innocent95> aruz, sudo apt-get autoremove
<innocent95> aruz, sudo apt-get clean and apt-get purge
<c|oneman> that brings up an interesting point, I have no idea what to do if an installation is interrupted
<aruz> innocent95: what is function of these command sudo apt-get clean and apt-get purge?
<innocent95>  This command removes .deb files for packages that are no longer installed on your system. Depending on your installation habits, removing these files from /var/cache/apt/archives may regain a significant amount of diskspace.
<innocent95> aruz, No purge
<Deihmos> can i move the dock to the bottom instead?
<JokesOnYou77> I have a directory tree from the webapps directory of a windows tomcat7 install, where do I put the directory in ubuntu?
<aruz> innocent95: so what if the function of these command?
<innocent95> This command completely removes a package and the associated configuration files. Configuration files residing in ~ are not usually affected by this command
<innocent95> it takes a package name as an argument
<Kurvivor> hello! i need to install ia32-libs package
<Kurvivor> unfortunately it is not in trusty
<Kurvivor> but it was in raring
<sport_bill> aruz, if it is in the process of updating the repositories you can safely break with ctrl-c
<Kalel> Guys, what means 'convo'?
<Kurvivor> but even after i add raring to my sources and run apt-get update, i still cannot install ia32-libs
<innocent95> aruz, Get:# ?
<sport_bill> aruz,  then you can try another mirror perhaps
<Kurvivor> seems that raring lists are not actually downloaded at all
<innocent95> aruz, Perhaps your mirror is slow
<Krenair> I remounted my filesystem as rw
<Krenair> But the recovery menu still thinks that it's read-only
<Kalel> Guys, what means 'convo'?
<viper474> Kalel: conversation?
<innocent95> !convo
<_Trullo> Error! Missing an input.
<innocent95> :)
<Kalel> hahah..
<daveeejr> i have followed the instructions found here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361734/hibernation-is-still-missing-from-menu-in-13-10-after-enabling-via-polkit-how-t/362499#362499 but i still do not see hibernate in the menu
<Kalel> innocent95: Nothing to do with here.. Was an 'English' misunderstood....
<daveeejr> i did at one point, but then it disappeared and the file was gone, after an update.  but now after putting the file back, it will not work
<Kalel> viper474: OK... Thaks.
<innocent95> Yes
<pietro10> probably not the right hcannel, but: is there a way I can get htop to use a different color scheme in a VT than in Konsole? Thanks
<django> What is the update manage in ubuntu 12.04?
<Deihmos> is the Ubuntu panel not movable?
<Deihmos> the app dock
<OerHeks> pietro10, see man htop > F2, S  Go to the  setup  screen,  where  you  can  configure  the  meters <...> various display options, choose  among  color  schemes,  etc
<pietro10> OerHeks: yes I see that; I wanted to know if I could have a spearate setting for VTs and xterms
<pietro10> I already did this in konsole (which uses a dark on light color scheme)
<codingman> Oh I am krytarik
<OerHeks> pietro10, i don't know that, sorry
<pietro10> ok, tahnks
<Kurvivor> how can i install ia32-libs?
<Kurvivor> i need it badly
<Kurvivor> yet apt-get fails to install it
<OerHeks> Kurvivor, no need to, just install the <package>:i386
<gane> hello
<Kurvivor> Oer Heks: ok
<struct{}> Deine Bruder ist tot.
<Kurvivor> Oer Heks: does not work
<Kurvivor> Oer Heks: i need the package because this page tells me so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mozart#Graphics_Engine_.28tk.exe.29_crashed_or_could_not_be_started
<Kurvivor> it tells me to check if 3 packages are installed, and none of them are
<Kurvivor> moreover, they are not in my current sources at all
<Kurvivor> after update, that is
<struct{}> Told you ;-)
<new0> hey, why can't i talk with this (#mysql) channel?
<k1l_> !register | new0
<ubottu> new0: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<new0> k1l_, tnx
<Lakii> ;]
<Deihmos> just installed ubuntu and it has come a long way but the lag is so bad. Installed the nvidia drivers and still feel laggy
<brainyron> Has anyone had success getting a RocketRaid 2640 card to work on Ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> brainyron, all i know there is a wiki for rocketraid, 2640 is mentioned https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RocketRaid
<brainyron> yeah the patches suggested don't seem to work anymore
<justaguy> apperently i cannot set "ip:5353" @ network-manager as dns server, why not?
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: Does your machine have the horse power to run the top-of-the-line ubuntu ? No ? Might try a lighter edition - Lubuntu.
<Deihmos> i7 12GB ram nvidia 750m
<Deihmos> it just does not feel as snappy as windows
<InFierno> mm that should run ubuntu
<wolfspy> ^
<InFierno> Did you get graphics drivers installed?
<Artemis3> Deihmos, maybe you need lubuntu
<Deihmos> yes drivers installed
<wolfspy> try using the non open graphcs drivers
<wolfspy> If your graphics card has drivers for linux
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: Whoa ! That should do !// Question then is whee are the resources being utilized ? .. what does 'top' relate ?
<InFierno> I think nvidia had some linux drivers - that said i have 0 ubuntu installs with a desktop lolz
<Artemis3> Deihmos, oh and 750 needs 334.21 just so you know.
<Bashing-om> where*
<randomnick_> package peration failed - the installation or removal of a software package failed. i get this when trying to update software via software udater
<randomnick_> how to fix it?
<randomnick_> i also want to upgrade my ubuntu version
<randomnick_> is anyone awake?:)
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: 750m = optimus technology ? = BumbleBee or Nvidia-Primus ???
<Deihmos> it also has an intel 4400
<Deihmos> what is evolution data server
<danielFX> hello
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: Yup, bet we are looking at switchable graphics, Place to start : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics ....
<randomnick_> anyone can help ubuntu newbie?
<Deihmos> does not seem to use the intel graphics. using nvidia
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Place to start is see what the package manager thinks, pastebin -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<holstein> !ask | randomnick_
<ubottu> randomnick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Deihmos> there use to be system specs in system monitor. is there another way?
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: Best way I know is command line -> sudo lshw -C display <- to look at the graphics situation.
<randomnick_> Bashing-om http://pastie.org/9137733 this s what i get  after running update
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: looking at 9137733 .
<InFierno> !ask | Jeeves
<ubottu> Jeeves: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xenolyse> 14.04 is really bad for being a LTS release. I've never had this much problems and errors in maybe 6-7 years of several linux distributions. . Can someone help with solving this graphical glitch that appear on my second monitor: http://i.imgur.com/WjrpiBG.png I've tried changing graphic driver, tried the monitor on other distro's, and I've even reinstalled 14.04 on a newly formated drive. What is wrong, I don't ...
<randomnick_> warings only so no need to worry?
<xenolyse> ... understand. The 14.04 final beta worked flawless!
<ice9> is it possible to know from which mirror a package was installed?
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Nope, need to deal with the duplications, check files /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory and find and remove the duplication(s).
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: If ya need/want help, pastebin -> cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list , cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list <- will see what I can see.
<randomnick_> okay, now warnings now
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: just to 'cat' a file should have no warnings ! What is going on ?
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137767  this is what i get when trying to run apt-get upgrade
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137770
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: before we can 'upgrade' must fix the source fetch files.
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137773
<randomnick_> there are no more duplications i think?
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Looked at /etc/apt/sources.list , no duplication yet. looking at '73 .
<randomnick_> i unchecked some
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137786   apt update
<randomnick_> looks okay now i guess?
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: "deb http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/ precise-pgdg main" comment this one out, run -> sudo apt-get update <- and let's see.
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: see my last, though you are now updating clean, still need to get rid of that obsolete source line.
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137820
<randomnick_> this is what i get now
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Lookin at '20 .
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: So far so good, have you disabled/removed precise's .postgresql.org . fetch ?
<randomnick_> yes
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Then let's see the results -> sudo apt-get upgrade <- .
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137830
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: look'n at '30 .
<Jordan_U> Random832: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces. It sounds like you just need to run grub-install properly. Why boot repair isn't doing so I don't know, but we can do it manually.
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: errors out -> "/var/cache/apt/archives/mongodb-10gen_2.4.10_amd64.deb. let's try -> sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get upgrade .
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137861
<randomnick_> Bashing-om^
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: look'n at '61 .
<Dogmy> Did anybody, who's using dualboot with Windows, ever tried to hibernate the WIndows but to make it that the hibernation doesn't shut down the computer but reboots it instead?
<Dogmy> But sorry if this is the wrong place to ask
<Mississauga> I installed ubuntu server 12.04, does it install FTP by default? how to check if FTP is running?
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Any idea what 'mongodb' is associated to ? let me see -> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list <- again.
<randomnick_> http://pastie.org/9137872
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Lookin at '72 .
<SoonerLater> Just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS... can't get it to connect to any Samba shares... have spent an hour reading help files and still can't figure out why it (1) sees my FreeNAS samba shares, but cannot connect, (2) doesn't see my Windows samba shares at all
<SoonerLater> I need to go back to baby-steps to figure this out
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: this -> "deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/debian-sysvinit dist 10gen" is the wrong repo, remove it also. Take a look at " http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ " for ubuntu's.
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: This may be a learning experience to remove a red hat package !
<randomnick_> looks like it gonna take a while
<leejohn> hey guys, good day I’m new here any user here mounted their home directory via NFS ?
<leejohn> we have a problem with unity as far as I can tell because it remember previous users as a result a certain machine try to mount all of the previous user home directory
<leejohn> and our NFS server goes to 100% CPU usage
<Kreuger> hey guys I have a question about live cds
<leejohn> any ubuntu dev here?
<Bashing-om> randomnick_: Maybe, maybe not, Won't know till we try. Hope we can 'upgrade' when that repo is removed.
<Bashing-om> !ask | Kreuger
<ubottu> Kreuger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kreuger> I have an installation that I can't get to login. Im wondering if I could use a live cd to create a new user to login with.
<Jordan_U> !details | leejohn
<ubottu> leejohn: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Bashing-om> Kreuger: Can you not boot to the 'recovery console' , remopunt read/write and create that other user then ?
<Bashing-om> s/remopun/remount *
<Kreuger> Bashing-om, I was thinking about that after reading the livecd page on the Ubuntu wiki. Just wasnt sure how exactly to do it
<leejohn> basically unity try to remember all of the previous users loggin on the system as a result multiple conccurent connection established to NFS server
<leejohn> all of our users their home directory is mounted in an NFS
<Bashing-om> Kreuger: Boot the 'recovery console'from the grub boot menu -> 'root" terminal command "mount -o remount,rw /" -> resume normal boot. Do your thing.
<Jordan_U> leejohn: Rather than saying abstract things like "unity try to remember..." please give concrete error messages and steps to reproduce. Tell us what you're actually seeing.
<ln_> I'm trying to compile pcsx-df emulator, the configure script wants libnautilus-burn, Ive found http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libnautilus-burn-dev buts its not available in the current repo
<leejohn> Jordan_U:  in Ubuntu 12.04 there’s a fast user switching feature right? it remember all previous user loggin in the system
<leejohn> Jordan_U: it can be found on top of the screen when you click the user
<ln_> how do i proceed
<ln_> or what happened to the package?
<leejohn> Jordan_U: this is fine if the home directory of the users reside in the local machine but not in the NFS server
<Jordan_U> leejohn: So you think that every time one user logs in all the other user's home directories are mounted as well? What evidence do you have that that is happening?
<leejohn> Jordan_U:  yes that what is happening
<Jordan_U> leejohn: What evidence tells you that is happening?
<cuddylier> Does anyone know why clearing the data on 2 software RAID 1 Hard Drives is extremely slow during the Ubuntu server installation?
<cuddylier> It's literally 1% per hour
<leejohn> Jordan_U: i’m not currently in the office right now so I don’t have any hard evidence. but I’ll try to reduce the automount timeout to 10 seconds instead of 60 to minimize the problem
<leejohn> Jordan_U: basically this is jus a workaround but not the proper solution.
#ubuntu 2014-05-04
<Guest64950> question, if I apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, can I simply apt-get remove xubuntu=desktop if I want to revert to unity?????????
<jameskb> hmmmmm  ima new to linux
<Guest64950> anyone have an answer?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Hello can someone help me with this error?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> root@vm79190:~# mysql -u root
<_PlayMCPENetwork> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<jameskb> how does one get a list of "rooms" on this server?
<jameskb> hello??? any one there
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Is anyone actally online? lol
<jameskb> here
<Guest64950> _PlayMCPENetwork, Starting to think that the answer is NO
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Yep lol
<jameskb> it would appear not
<_PlayMCPENetwork> No nerds on atm
<_PlayMCPENetwork> :P
<Aaron_17> ok, this kind of sucks
<Aaron_17> no answers
<_PlayMCPENetwork> ikr
<_PlayMCPENetwork> i need help with this :p
<_PlayMCPENetwork> root@vm79190:~# mysql -u root
<_PlayMCPENetwork> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<daftykins> "mysql -u root -p"
<daftykins> will ask for password entry
<daftykins> then type it in
<Locke2002> I have no idea, but since no one's helping you... Wouldn't your sql database have its own password? Being root wouldn't bypass that right?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> k
<Locke2002> nvm, don't listen to me
<_PlayMCPENetwork> His way just worked :P
<_PlayMCPENetwork> it seems dead here today
<kr4m3r> hello all, how i can play hdmi (my cable tv box) on VLC or other app? I have cable tv but have no tv yet. Its possible?
<Krenair> _PlayMCPENetwork, ugh. I remember running into this issue so much when I first started messing with mysql
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Ik im trying to setup xenforo :P
<Krenair> kr4m3r, you want to have an HDMI input that VLC displays?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> And you need database for xenforo
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !xenforo
<_PlayMCPENetwork> O theres no info :P
<daftykins> !info xenforo
<ubottu> Package xenforo does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !find xenforo
<kr4m3r> Krenair: yup! i need see my cable tv in vlc! its possible?
<ubottu> Package/file xenforo does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> *shrug*
<_PlayMCPENetwork> erm
<_PlayMCPENetwork> What do i change in this command?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> root@vm79190:~# mysql -u root
<_PlayMCPENetwork> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<_PlayMCPENetwork> wait wrong one
<daftykins> i was gonna say, we just got past that one XD
<_PlayMCPENetwork> mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Do i replace PASSWORD for a password?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> xD
<kr4m3r> _PlayMCPENetwork: yes
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Mysql is so frickin hard xD
<daftykins> but if you're creating a db, you won't be logging into it as root
<daftykins> you'll create a new user exclusively to manage that db
<Krenair> _PlayMCPENetwork, I hate to say this but... have you tried googling it? :p
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Nah ill use phpmyadmin much eaier
<_PlayMCPENetwork> :p
<daftykins> lol
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Phpmyadmin works magic wonders
<kr4m3r> Krenair: idea? is possible to watch cable tv in linux over hdmi?
<daftykins> create database xenforo;
<Krenair> kr4m3r, sorry, I don't know. I was only trying to clear up exactly what you were attempting to do
<_PlayMCPENetwork> i will :p
<_PlayMCPENetwork> im trying to follow a tutorial at da same time xD
<Krenair> kr4m3r, a quick google search suggests that there are HDMI capture devices...
<_PlayMCPENetwork> What does he want something like a pvr?
<mgolisch> iam watching cable tv using tvheadend and a supported capture card
<Krenair> yeah, just wants to be able to take HDMI input and display it in VLC _PlayMCPENetwork
<_PlayMCPENetwork> I use haupage :p
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Omfg this is annoying how do i exit out of mysql comands?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Like abort it?
<mgolisch> cntrl+c ?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> o thanks
<_PlayMCPENetwork> I wanted to use xampp becuz its much eaiser but i messed up my sudo file :P
<Krenair> _PlayMCPENetwork, typically in linux, ctrl+c will get you out of whatever program you're running
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Whats the difference between apache2 and lighttpd?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !apache2
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !lighttpd
<_PlayMCPENetwork> hmmm
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !xenforo
<Krenair> they're two different pieces of software. they are both http servers
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Which one would you recommend the most?
<Krenair> Have only used apache2 on my local machines.
<Krenair> so can't really comment
<_PlayMCPENetwork> k
<_PlayMCPENetwork> It says something :/ http://prntscr.com/3fyduk Whats the best option?
<Krenair> _PlayMCPENetwork, are you an advanced databases administrator?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> I don't know anything bout it xD
<_PlayMCPENetwork> as you can tell :p
<_PlayMCPENetwork> i want something thats just simple
<Krenair> Then say yes. The message says that you should consider pressing no if you are advanced and want to do it manually
<_PlayMCPENetwork> So yes will do it automaticaly for you?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> done finaly
<_PlayMCPENetwork> omfg theres more :L
<ideopathic> I'm trying to find the ia32-libs for Ubuntu 14.0.4LTS but I'm not having any luck on what is the current replacement.. any suggestions?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Urgh i just installed phpmyadmin and i cant use it :/
<_PlayMCPENetwork> omfg its 01:34 am :l
<Tin_man> whats up ?
<[[thufir]]> I can't get any sounds:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7389985/   I ran a clean install
<Tin_man> on what  ???
<Tin_man> ubuntU ????
<[[thufir]]> on ubuntu
<Tin_man> what ver?
<[[thufir]]> trusty.  14.04
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Hello i've installed phpmyadmin already but when i do localhost/phpmyadmin it says 404 not found :/
<[[thufir]]> I looked in the settings, but nothing there looked interesting.  No result when I do the tests.
<Tin_man> does your sound card work beyound win..
<mgolisch> [[thufir]]: hows your monitor connected?
<mgolisch> does it have speakers?
<[[thufir]]> the speakers plug into the back with a jack.  They are powered and vol up.  it worked on 13.x, but with the same physical setup, now clean install -- nothing.  no speakers on monitor.
<mgolisch> is the monitor connected via hdmi?
<[[thufir]]> I dunno, I fiddled all yesterday, now, seconds after asking here, it works.  thanks for fixing it ;)
<mgolisch> maybe it asumes that it supports sound via hdmi
<mgolisch> :()
<[[thufir]]> lol.  the rule of asking.  fix just by asking.
<Krenair> _PlayMCPENetwork, try localhost/phpMyAdmin ?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> ok
<Krenair> _PlayMCPENetwork, did it work?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Nope
<_PlayMCPENetwork> The requested URL /phpMyAdmin was not found on this server.
<Daekdroom> How do I check the path for the binary of a specific command?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Urgh i hate mysql
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Feels like smashing computer in
<trism> Daekdroom: which
<Daekdroom> trism, thank you
<bfmersion> #bookz
<mm_> mm
<mm_> opening doc file wiith openoffice is messed up..any suggestions?
<Tin_man> i'm new to linux, and i'm sure not missing windows a bit ...: }
<mm_> anyway to open and edit doc files efficiently in linux?
<lyntoo> while i leave windows since xp for ever, i never regret my choice
<mgolisch> mm_: how is it messed up?
<mgolisch> it should work just well
<kostkon> mm_, openoffice or libreoffice
<mm_> libreoffice
<mm_> text is messed up alitte.
<srock> openoffice or libreoffice are better than microsoft office
<mm_> libreoffice is not.
<mgolisch> no their not
<mm_> Ican not find opnooffice tho
<srock> less trouble with older files
<ominomi> Hello, is there a way to change Compiz window borders to anything other than Ambiance and Radiance without having to disable Unity? I wish to use the Orchis theme from the Moka project. I can change the window borders to this in ccsm by enabling "Window Decorations", but it says it conflicts with the  Unity plugin and if I go through with it, it disables the launcher dock and the top menu bar entirely.
<mgolisch> they fail to provide an alternative to access
<mgolisch> base is realy not ready for anything
<mm_> ubuntu has open office by default
<kostkon> mm_, libreoffice
<mm_> kostkon: libreoffice isopen office
<mm_> ?
<kostkon> mm_, it's a fork of openoffice
<mm_> not opening my files in decent way. unfortunately
<larry> bfmersion
<mgolisch> generaly it shouldnt have much problems with doc format
<trism> ominomi: should be able to change it with unity-tweak-tool
<vfw> mm_: What is wrong with libreoffice?
<mgolisch> it may not support some stuff from the newer xml baes docx format
<mgolisch> though
<mm_> its .doc
<mm_> Microsoft Word Document
<vfw> mm_: Define "decent way".
<mgolisch> but then again its like 0eur vs 300 eur or whatever the prof version of office is
<ominomi> trism: I'll try that now. Thanks.
<mm_> Some text format is not correct.
<mgolisch> so it still good for a completely free product
<mm_> some text below where it should be
<vfw> mm_: Oh, fonts are different?
<vfw> !fonts | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<mm_> and some text below the line
<vfw> mm_: below what line?
<vfw> mm_:  Lines in a table?
<mgolisch> if you want stuff to look the same have a look at pdf/a standard
<mm_> kind of
<vfw> mm_: You probably just need some fonts.
<mm_> so?
<sporkius> I have a monitor. When 12.04 boots it I can see the bios and post screen. I am loosing the monitor once it gets to ubuntu
<sporkius> I can see it in the displays section of systems tools
<sporkius> ergh system settings
<sporkius> any suggestions?
<mgolisch> sporkius: enable it there?
<sporkius> what do you mean mgolish
<mgolisch> like when your in syszem settings - displaydevices or whatever its named in english enable that display
<mgolisch> and it should display something
<sporkius> I have done that. IT still isnt showing anything
<mgolisch> whats your graphics driver/card?
<lmbeta8> hi guys need little help with samba and automouting ntfs hard drive to have read/write access for all samba users
<cuyotte> Has anyone had any luck with working with plex on a linux machine?
<sporkius2> sorry got disconnected
<sporkius2> I am not sure how to tell what driver I am using
<mgolisch> cuyotte: no idea never used plex
<mgolisch> lmbeta8: whats your problem?
<mgolisch> lmbeta8: just make the share use whatever user the ntfs is mounted with
<lmbeta8> if mount ntfs hdd using admin account only admin can login and write to that drive others user can authenticate but are unable access the share
<html> how can i know whats installed on my ubuntu server with the terminal?
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: To see your graphics card and some related info , Terminal command -> sudo lshw -C display <- .
<mgolisch> lmbeta8: just make the share use whatever user you mount the ntfs as
<mgolisch> lmbeta8: or set the guid option when mounting the ntfs to a group that your samba users use
<sporkius2> PCI (sysfs) is what I get
<lmbeta8> i want ntfs hdd to be mounted startup with read/write but not sure of what should put /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> sporkius: Give it time to complete. takes a bit to look at the hardware.
<mgolisch> lmbeta8: as ntfs doesnt support the posix permission model youd have to specify a user/group to mount it as, adjust your share accordingly
<mgolisch> or dont use ntfs
<mgolisch> :)
<lmbeta8> not using ntfs is not possile should use something like this dev/sdb1 /windows/C type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<sporkius2> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=AcEYqvaC
<sporkius2> that is what I get
<sporkius2> ignore the top portion of what I sent :P
<django> what is the update manager?
<django> ubuntu 12.04
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: That says you have the ATI card [Radeon HD 8500 Series], and the proprietary driver is loaded. What is the issue with it ?
<sporkius2> I have 2 monitors. One is an actual monitor the other is a hdmi tv
<sporkius2> during post both displays work. Once ubuntu starts to load only the monitor displays. The tv doesnt display
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: Humm, the card does support 2 monitors. Have you tried the GUI settings in "display" .
<sporkius2> I have and nothing
<sporkius2> I hooked a second monitor up and it works fine
<django> anyone know lenovo ideapad BIOS settings?
<sporkius2> It is just hanging on connecting to the tv
<sporkius2> I pulled out a windows laptop and the tv works fine on it
<Wug> sporkius2: what version did you say you were using
<sporkius2> 12.04
<Wug> I seem to recall having to do weird things like restarting X in order to get new displays to function, have you tried logging out and back in again
<mgolisch> sporkius2: how is that tv connected?
<mgolisch> hdmi?
<sporkius2> yes it is hdmi
<mgolisch> hm
<Wug> the spare monitor you tried was also HDMI, correct/
<sporkius2> and I have bounced the machine a couple times trying to get it to play nice
<Wug> ?
<sporkius2> yes
<sporkius2> everything I have tested is hdmi. Only thing the card supports
<Wug> is the resolution set wrong? what does the TV say?
<Wug> signal out of range or something similar perhaps?
<sporkius2> resolution is right based on what worked for the windows machine
<Wug> my experience is that TVs are invariably horrible for use as monitors
<sporkius2> oh I dont argue
<Wug> the colors are all wrong, and the resolution is never right either
<sporkius2> I only wanted to use it for movie watching
<Wug> TVs like to advertise 1080p, and then actually only be like 1050p
<mgolisch> so it displays as active/enabled mintor in systemsettings - displaydevices?
<mgolisch> and still doesnt display anything?
<sporkius2> yep
<django> how do I install xchat?
<kostkon> django, use the software centre or just do sudo apt-get install xchat in the terminal
<sporkius2> It was a long shot anyway
<pdo_fn14> django: sudo apt-get install xchat
<sporkius2> The fact that a video card works at all is a minor miracle
<does> django: Ubuntu Software center has it to.
<mgolisch> i heard that atis driver became better over the time
<Wug> sporkius2: you could probably try dist-upgrading, to see if it's something a newer release has fixed
<mgolisch> i never had issues with nvidia so i nevertried any ati cards
<sporkius2> oh well this machine is a monster into itself
<sporkius2> If has a pcie x16 in a x8 slot
<sporkius2> and it is a old poweredge server as a desktop
<sporkius2> the fact that it hasnt popped I can handle the tv not working
<mgolisch> wow dont want your powerbill
<sporkius2> oh its only on when I am using it
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: ; Wug , mind yall, I do not know, but monitor #2 ->  *-display UNCLAIMED , capabilities: pm vga_controller cap_list , configuration: latency=32 mingnt=8 . No driver is loaded - is any available ? Connect the TV and see if there is anything in dmesg log file ?
<sporkius2> but hey who can complain it has 4 quad core processors :D
<django> anyone play GW2 on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: Not to complain, just want to make it work, maybe a bit more info with the TV connectd, -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<viper474> django: I don't. Because I don't know where I put that authentication code
<viper474> django: can't reinstall because of that... =(
<django> viper474,  mhm
<Guest44050> Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process.
<Guest44050> ....
<sporkius2> http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=1KVPP0BR
<sporkius2> Bashing-om, that is what I get
<Guest44050> Thank you for submitting a gratis Free Software application through MyApps. At this time we are unable to process this request, as we are working on the implementation of a new app upload process.
<Guest44050> any help...;
<Burrito> Guest44050, whoever MyApps is, you'll just have to wait for them to finish their implementation
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: look'n at =1KVPP0BR .
<sporkius2> Bashing-om, im not sure what you mean
<mgolisch> both are connected to the addin radeon card?
<sporkius2> that is correct
<mgolisch> hm
<sporkius2> I think I will hang it up. Need to buy a bigger (not 26") tv
<sporkius2> hopefully it will play better in the sandbox
<sporkius2> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=E6v5b3wM
<sporkius2> Totally just showing off :P
<Odd0002> hello?
<Player> Hello.
<Player> Odd0002: Do you have an issue you need help with?
<Odd0002> I have a problem with my ubuntu 14.04 minimal install
<Odd0002> my wifi connects on boot, but then after a few minutes, it disconnects and I can't reconnect without rebooting
<cartusia> Alright I haven't been able to use my Linux because I simply haven't been able to update it in such a long time. Which drive is it that needs to get expanded with Gparted? Is it the root, and if I repartition that specific folder will it erase the data.
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: What chipset is your wireless card?
<Odd0002> the wifi network essid/key is defined in /etc/networking/interfaces
<Odd0002> it's a b43 one (had to install drivers)
<Odd0002> (not b43-legacy)
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: What drivers/firmware did you install?
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: lspci says broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g
<Odd0002> connecting to WEP network
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Please pastebin the output of "lspci -vnn -d 14e4:" .
<Odd0002> uhh, I can't... it's a minimal install...
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | Odd0002
<ubottu> Odd0002: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Odd0002> well I guess I have to reboot it then...
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: It's better to have an open network than one using WEP. At least with an open network you will hopefully not act like the network is in any way secure.
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Can't temporarily connect via ethernet?
<Odd0002> 1 sec
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: do you just do "pastebinit command"?
<Odd0002> or do you do "command > pastebinit"?
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: What does ubottu's message say?
<Bashing-om> sporkius2: Hate to say but I do not know, only drivers avail per lspci is open source, recon open source on the 2nd output does not play nice with FGLRX on the 1st output ?
<Odd0002> oh
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: You can save some typing by ommitting the "-b http://paste.ubuntu.com" as that should be the default anyway.
<Odd0002> ok, it's 7390264
<Odd0002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7390264/
<mumersidd> is this true ubuntu will stop ubuntu one very soon  :(\
<viper474> mumersidd: depends what you mean by ubuntu one
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: see it?
<Jordan_U> mumersidd: Yes. http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<mumersidd> that free service to upload files
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: So you're using the b43 driver. Please pastebin the output of "dmesg".
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7390277/ , starting around line 716
<Odd0002> is the wifi info
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: and then after line 754 it disconnects
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: How are you trying to re-connect?
<Odd0002> ifdown then ifup
<mumersidd> ifdown wlan0
<mumersidd> ifup wlan0
<Odd0002> gets stuck on the DHCPDISCOVER after ifup
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces .
<Odd0002> yes mumersidd
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: And the output of "iwconfig".
<mumersidd> how to heighlight in vi  ? any idea
<mumersidd> highlight
<mumersidd> :set hlsearch
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7390300/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7390305/
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: this is after it disconnects
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Do you have network-manager installed?
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: sort of... I have openbox and installed network manager and let it manage interfaces, but it doesn't connect to it either after it disconnects
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: So in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf you have "[ifupdown]\nmanaged=true" (where '\n' is a newline)?
<Odd0002> yes
<ominomi> Is it me or does "Window theme" not do anything in Ubuntu Tweak 0.8.7 on Ubuntu 14.04? Perhaps a bug?
<xangua> ominomi: unity no longer uses metacity decorator
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Does "sudo rmmod b43 b43-pci-bridge && sudo modprobe b43" allow it to connect again?
<Odd0002> hmm, didn't try
<Odd0002> 1 sec
<mumersidd> is ubuntu 14.04 using new Xserver created by ubuntu
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: hmm, the b43-pci-bridge module isn't loaded... but it does reconnect after reloading the module
<mumersidd> mir  ?
<Odd0002> the b43-module
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: wait... I forgot I was connected to ethernet
<xangua> mumersidd: no
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: I was a little surprised to see lspci listing it as the driver in use, maybe internally b43-pci-bridge is provided by the b43 module.
<mumersidd> xangua when they will use mir :( because it will take to much time to launch another LTS
<mumersidd> 14:10 15:04 15:10 16:04 will be LTS
<Jordan_U> mumersidd: Nobody knows for sure, and some people think possibly never (though that's not the official timeline of course :).
<mumersidd> hmmm
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: hmm, no it doesn't let it reconnect, but ifup seems to reload the module itself...
<Jordan_U> mumersidd: If you'd like to discuss the nebulous future, pop into #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<esterleigh> hello, I have an xubuntu question, would this be an ok place to ask it?
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: As much as I don't like suggesting proprietary drivers over open ones, wl is another option that should work for your card.
<kostkon> mumersidd, mir will be ready for 16.04, that's the plan anyway
<Jordan_U> esterleigh: Yes, though #xubuntu might have more people familiar with XFCE.
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: well, it's worked fine since ubuntu 9.10 with a full DE...
<kostkon> mumersidd, it's already in 14.04 but only for testing
<esterleigh> ok thanks, nobody's responding over at #xubuntu so I'll try here
<mumersidd> hmm thanks for the update guys
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Can you try testing with a 14.04 LiveCD to see if you can reproduce the problem?
<esterleigh> with mint xfce I could right click in thunar for root access
<kostkon> mumersidd, if you want to test it out, http://www.olli-ries.com/doing-more-with-your-unity8-preview-session-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<esterleigh> but i don't seem to be able to gain root access with thunar in xubuntu
<esterleigh> is it possible w/o terminal?
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: live cd? I won't be able to install the wifi drivers then...
<Odd0002> because it requires a reboot
<mumersidd> thanks for the url kostkon
<kostkon> mumersidd, np
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: 1: It's firmware you need, not drivers 2: The "Additional Drivers" tool sometimes lies about what actually requires a reboot :)
<mumersidd> is there nay good putty manager for ubuntu i use x4shell for windows that's i really miss in ubuntu
<kostkon> mumersidd, putty
<mumersidd> putty manager so i can manage all the lists of different clients save passwords
<kostkon> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-4 (trusty), package size 268 kB, installed size 815 kB
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: but then I'd have to download a liveCD and run it on slow hardware...
<mumersidd> in putty you can not create folders like client1 and all it's server another folder client to and all it's server
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: any other suggestions?
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: An Lubuntu LiveCD runs great on my almost 10 year old laptop.
<Odd0002> but ...download times...
<mumersidd> use usb wireless card 0dd002
<mumersidd> :)
<Odd0002> mumersidd: the only USB wireless card I have requires ndiswrapper to work...
<Locke2002> I just spent 2 days fighting with my Thinkpad T30's built-in wireless card before remembering I had a slim factor USB wifi card. Was connected within 3 minutes of plugging it in, lol.
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: wl
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: the thing I found strange was that it disconnected after about 300 seconds every time...
<mumersidd> lolz Locke2002
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Is this network used by a lot of other machines?
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: what's your concern with that?
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: I don't know what you mean by "a lot"; there's enough dhcp addresses to go around, and it works on linux mint 15, 13, 9, ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 9.10...
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: This comment on a possibly related bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant/+bug/872578/comments/9 Though that user only experienced disconnects, not inability to reconnect.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 872578 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "The infamous "deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)"" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<nick___> Odd0002: macbook use wlan cards from broadcom
<Odd0002> nick___: this is an HP netbook from 2009
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: that's for wpa... not wep
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: I'm confused about this problem as well: without networkmanager I couldn't connect the the university wifi (open network), but with it, I can without disconnecting; without networkmanager it seemed to stay connected?
<Odd0002> wicd didn't work either
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: But the network being at capacity doesn't sound like a WPA specific problem. Why is this network using WEP anyway?
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: it's been using WEP for a long time, and I sometimes connect some old hardware to it
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Why not make it open, since it effectively is already?
<Odd0002> and there's a lot of stuff like printers and etc that I'd have to reconfigure
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: because no one's tried to get on it before (I can tell by the DHCP table)
<Odd0002> and my wifi doesn't extend very far past the walls of the house
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: Try making it open and see if the problem goes away.
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: the thing I want from the distro is really short boot times on an HDD, so I went with a minimal install
<Jordan_U> Odd0002: "without networkmanager I couldn't connect the the university wifi (open network), but with it, I can without disconnecting; without networkmanager it seemed to stay connected?" This comment is confusing and seems possibly self-contradictory. Could you please rephrase it?
<Odd0002> and I have nothing on the computer, so if you want to recommend a distro for it, please do
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: without networkmanager: couldn't connect to open university wifi that required signing in, but could connect to WEP and (I think) didn't disconnect;;; with networkmanager: finally connected and registered to open wifi, but then started seeing "you were disconnected" message after 5 minutes of being connected to WEP network
<javanic> hello all
<javanic> anyone know about installing ubuntu alongside windows 8.1? having partitioning issues...
<Odd0002> Jordan_U: all I want is an ubuntu base(d) OS with very fast boot times: off to abiword in less than a minute...
<Odd0002> any recommendations there Jordan_U ?
<javanic> has anyone installed alongside windows 8.1?
<holstein> javanic: yes
<holstein> !dualboot | javanic
<ubottu> javanic: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<javanic> thanks guys, checking out the instructions now :)
<mun24> I want to install old package which used to install ubuntu server 12.04 but not 13.1. Installing on 13.1 gives an error "has no installation candidate"
<mun24> any way to install on 13.1
<X1C> What is the name of the package in 12.04
<mun24> wu-ftpd
<guang> this is a test
<kostkon> !info wu-ftpd 13.10
<ubottu> '13.10' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<kostkon> !info wu-ftpd saucy
<ubottu> Package wu-ftpd does not exist in saucy
<mun24> kostkon: it means it cannot be installed on 13.10?
<boze> on trusty can you reorder the system tray icons?
<kostkon> boze, no
<kostkon> mun24, if that's the name of the pacakge, then no
<mun24> oh
<DoYouKnow> how do I use my USB audio device in ubuntu? Looks like one of the devs messed it up from 12.04 to 13.04
<DoYouKnow> 14.04, rather
<DoYouKnow> from 12.04 to 14.04
 * MalixPek spooges all over Doyouknow's hair
<Lac3rat3d> anyone here able to help out a newb with a question?
<MalixPek> lac3rat3d
<MalixPek> get the fuck out of here
<MalixPek> go ask kunwon1... the guy who's nephew's hair I am about to jizz on
<Beldar> Lac3rat3d, Ask the question to the channel for help.
<MalixPek> lac3rat3d I am going to fucking cum in your face
<MalixPek> just you watch
<holstein> Lac3rat3d: just ask.. be glad to help
<viper474> Was looking up if I should call ops
<viper474> but guess it don't matter now
<Lac3rat3d> ok, i have an alias function that runs a program with some arguments. can i prompt for root password somehow inside the function?
<Lac3rat3d> so only if root password is correct, the program runs, otherwise do nothing
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: alias="sudo ...."
<ghostx562> hey guys is there a way on firefox to get rid of the weird ubuntu skin?
<Lac3rat3d> i don't actually want to run the program as root though
<viper474> hmm
<Lac3rat3d> i just want to make sure the person that runs the alias function knows the root pasword
<xangua> ghostx562: firefox addons, themes, full themes
<ghostx562> xangua: awesome thanks!
<ghostx562> xangua: so i have to add a theme?
<ghostx562> I'm only showing the "default" theme
<xangua> ghostx562: by firefox addons I mean the addons site
<ghostx562> ah gotcha!
<ghostx562> sorry its too hot/humid here
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: interesting question. I'm not sure. I mean, I guess you could: alias=sudo echo blah /dev/null && command
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: everything in quotes after =
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: but they could run the command that alias is pointing to without the password
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: and run alias to list the defined aliases(sp?)
<Lac3rat3d> viper474: i don't know what those commands do, but it may be of note that it's not just a straight up alias, it's an alias function. as in function sample() { program -args ; }
<Lac3rat3d> * /path/to/program -args
<Lac3rat3d> i see what you mean though about just doing: type aliasName
<Lac3rat3d> seeing the path and args and running manually
<Lac3rat3d> :(
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: could probably just put it in a shell script
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: set the attributes to be executable without read/write access?
<Lac3rat3d> hmm yes that's a good idea
<Lac3rat3d> but, i want to be able to type the alias from anywhere in the terminal
<Lac3rat3d> is that possible without putting the shell script in /usr/bin
<j83> hello all :)
<j83> fresh install 14.04, with numix-cirlce icon's, question is how can i change the top unity icon as well?
<j83> ty all
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: I think you can put it in a custom path
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<j83> gm
<Lac3rat3d> viper474: i'm not sure what you mean by that, sorry still learning
<viper474> Lac3rat3d: yeah, I'm researching because I don't do this often.
<Lac3rat3d> viper474: no problem, i really appreciate the help
<lotuspsychje> ive downloaded gpointing-device-settings to config left mouse button to scroll on a logitech trackball, but i cant get it to scroll any ideas?
<Lac3rat3d> tried a bunch of googling, but it's hard to peice things together without much *nix knowledge
<evanvarvell> whats it like to have a friend?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | evanvarvell
<ubottu> evanvarvell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evanvarvell> oh sorry thought i was in offtopic
<AshleyWaffle> how do I find out what graphics card I have on command line on ubuntu 14.04?
<AshleyWaffle> I know it's ATI
<AshleyWaffle> and not a radeon
<AshleyWaffle> its one of the pro ones
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: check also wich driver loaded after the driver=
<AshleyWaffle> Firepro V4800
<AshleyWaffle> what driver do I need that will let me run Minecraft at the highest fps?
<AshleyWaffle> with ATI FirePro V4800
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: what driver is loaded at the moment?
<AshleyWaffle> driver=radeon
<phix> Hey, the Additional locations in the Clock in Ubuntu 14.04 is broken.  Typing in London, Bristol, Denver or any other city name I can think of doesn't auto complete
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: that should be fine
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: okay, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: did you install 14.04 clean or upgrade?
<phix> I can'
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: clean.
<AshleyWaffle> just tonight, heh
<phix> I can't even type in UTC +1 or anything like that
<AshleyWaffle> I have experience installing distros, so im pretty quick
<phix> or PST or EST or any standard time zone
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: so the driver installed by default, you should be good, you can doublecheck if your up to date sudo apt-get update, then update
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: already did :P
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: great :p
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: although, is there a faster driver?
<AshleyWaffle> for games?
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: you use playonlinux for gaming?
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: Minecraft uses Java
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: you can always check software sources/last tab additional drivers to see the driver list
<AshleyWaffle> thanks
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: from there you can do a switch to test if you like
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: will do I guess
<phix> Any one know another City in PST, CST, EST, and London time zone area?
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: but i think radeon driver will be best
<AshleyWaffle> fglrx or fglrx-updates, lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: you can try and test for your system
<lawnewbie> hi :v
<AshleyWaffle> alrighty, thanks
<AshleyWaffle> hi lawnewbie
<lawnewbie> hi AshleyWaffle
<phix> so any idea?
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: i think there are testing suites available to stresstest your hardware like: phoronix test suite
<AshleyWaffle> phix: are you all the way updated?
<AshleyWaffle> lotuspsychje: minecraft has an fps counter :P
<lotuspsychje> AshleyWaffle: ok :p
<phix> AshleyWaffle: fresh install of 14.04 and apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday
<phix> AshleyWaffle: so, yes
<phix> ok weird, London just worked :|
<lotuspsychje> phix: maybe unity-tweak-tool might help you out with clock settings?
<phix> ok I will try that
<lotuspsychje> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<phix> lotuspsychje: yup, installed
<phix> lotuspsychje: ummmm can't see anything for clock or location settings
<lotuspsychje> phix: hmm lemme check
<jhutchins> god, it's the windows tool to tweak the registy reborn.
<jhutchins> We're supposed to be better than that.
<lotuspsychje> phix: launcher/panel are the clock settings
<sh1457> #vlc
<phix> lotuspsychje: yes but nothing about extra locations though
<lotuspsychje> phix: no indeed
<phix> lotuspsychje: The issue I am having is adding in extra locations in the clock settings.  It seems to not know what PST, colorado or denver  is
<phix> lotuspsychje: I was having issues with London too, but that is working now
<lotuspsychje> phix: not sure mate, this should be going by default..try a reboot maybe?
<phix> lotuspsychje: I Am using ubuntu not Windows
<lotuspsychje> phix: some settings might need a logout/reboot even on ubuntu
<holstein> jhutchins: you think? the registry tweaking wasnt for issues with the UI, though.. usually.. also, there are more options than just the one
<phix> lotuspsychje: ok seems like I need to type in Denver very fast or copy and paste it from another application (like gedit) for the auto complete to work
<dyu> I just mounted postgres home(/var/lib/postgresql) with ecryptfs. After rebooting the machine, it is mounted for me automatically, but if I try to do any writes it tells me that it's a read-only filesystem. It's very weird coz mount shows it mounted as read/write. Here's some logs/output: http://pastebin.com/PsqkAv9Y
<phix> lotuspsychje: Still, it is buggy
<lotuspsychje> phix: maybe here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-add-other-timezones-to-ubuntus-clock-applet
<robjloranger> anyone notice an issue with wireless connection quality on the new 3.13 kernel? mine is terrible unless i use the previous 3.11
<gry> check dmesg
<lemon> Hello, American Motherfuckers :D
<robjloranger> actually, i'm canadian :)
<lemon> So....Canadian - Nice :)
<cuyotte> First off its Murica!
<lotuspsychje> !language | lemon
<ubottu> lemon: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dyu> chinese
<gry> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lemon> Ukrainian :D
<al4nc4ds> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lemon> Who is Russian/Ukrainian, or speak russian/ukrainian?
<dyu> is there a better channel for my question? been asking repeatedly already
<lotuspsychje> !ru | lemon
<ubottu> lemon: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lotuspsychje> dyu: you run it from ubuntu right? lamp server?
<Lac3rat3d> if i do: chmod -R 700 /home/Lac3rat3d    would that make everything in my home dir only read/write/executable by my user? and is that bad
<lemon> I like your server, I'll stey here :d
<lemon> stay*
<lemon> Okay, who online? With whom i can tell to?
<dyu> lotuspsychje: yup. ubuntu 12.04 server. not a lamp server. it just runs postgres
<lotuspsychje> dyu: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you also
<dyu> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> dyu: or re-ask your issue here once in a while
<lotuspsychje> lemon: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for all other chat
<lemon> Okay, I realized
<fego> new touchpad software in kde 1404 sucks, it does not let me change the scroll speed settings. :( the touchpad scroll is boltening fast.... :(
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 1404 could not be found
<lotuspsychje> TNX to all who helped improved 14.04, its really great to work with!
<dw1> <3 ubuntu
<murat> #ubuntu-tr
 * dw1 searhces online dating site for chicks interested in ubuntu
<dw1> not really.
<uncle_ben> i'm getting a black block in my url bar in firefox instead of text...screencap here: http://i60.tinypic.com/1zlqamd.png
<lotuspsychje> uncle_ben: did you try starting firefox from terminal? maybe show usefull error
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: not seeing a image
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: its right ontop, url bar
<ghostx562> got it
<ghostx562> might be a theme addon you installed
<lotuspsychje> uncle_ben: or a grafix driver issue
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: if you google, says most common problem is a theme or add-on
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: i never said you was wrong :p
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: it's a cropped image
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: i know you didn't, im just saying before he starts messing with drivers, might just be an issue with the program itself
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: i saw the image, try updating or disabling add-ons one by one to see which is the conflicting add-on
<lotuspsychje> ghostx562: were are trying to help users from all different points, at the end a solution will come
<ghostx562> lotuspsychje: agreed!
<uncle_ben> lotuspsychje: starting firefox in terminal: (process:7882): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<Ryan___> Hi all....bit annoyed,....just upgraded from 13.1 to 14.04 and all these graphical glitches now appear everywhere and I cant even operate ubuntu because it's almost impossible to see what I'm clicking on
<lotuspsychje> uncle_ben: did you try another browser to see if black box comes up there?
<uncle_ben> lotuspsychje: it doesn't seem to be a problem in chromium
<uncle_ben> but this is a friend's computer and they like ff
<lotuspsychje> uncle_ben: and you fully upgraded to firefox 29 right?
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: check your settings on firefox
<uncle_ben> yes, ff 29...fully updated system
<ghostx562> Ryan___: how did you upgrade OS?
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: which settings in particular?
<Ryan___> software upgrade
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: try disabling all add-ons on firefox then restart browser see if it fixes it
<uncle_ben> ok
<ghostx562> Ryan___: i know I personally had trouble in the past upgrading using software upgrade, for best results I would do a wipe and upgrade
<Ryan___> i also loaded a version of 14.04 onto bootable USB, and ran that, same issue there too
<gry> what issue?
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i disabled and restarted...problem is still there
<ghostx562> Uncle_ben: any theme changes?
<Ryan___> <gry> graphical glitches all over the screen causing ubuntu to be inoperable
<ghostx562> Ryan___: maybe driver issue?
<gry> Ryan___, hi. Thanks. I'll send you a screenshot in a moment.
<gry> Ryan___, http://www.lcvdata.kinghost.net/captured_2014_05_03.jpg - like this or not?
<gry> Please also give your hardware details.
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: yeah, i was tweaking a bit, but then changed back to default themes, so idk
<Ryan___> worse than that
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: maybe a theme is still active?
<gry> I'm looking at https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/998416 and nobody of the 3 people I asked gave hardware details. They'd be pretty useful.
<uncle_ben> yeah, i think that's my next troubleshooting step...just change the themes and see which ones render correctly in ff
<uncle_ben> keep in mind this is an old, crappy box with integrated intel...dimension 2400
<ghostx562> it ok
<ghostx562> have you tried starting firefox in safe mode?
<uncle_ben> but everything else looks great...just this one issue
<uncle_ben> no...how do i do that/
<Ryan___> ASUS p5B deluxe, 4GB Ram, Q6600 chip (quad core), nvidia geforce GTX 650 Ti BOOST
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Safe_mode#Linux
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: ok...trying that now
<ghostx562> Uncle_ben: let me know what happens :D
<ghostx562> firefox location should be in usr/lib/firefox
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: safe mode didn't solve the problem either :(
<uncle_ben> wtf
<ghostx562> screen shot please
<uncle_ben> actually it's /usr/bin/firefox
<uncle_ben> there was a prompt and i clicked "start in safe mode" button
<ghostx562> yes
<ghostx562> and url bar still black?
<wisescribe7> Does anyone in here know of a Zorin OS IRC channel?
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: unfortunately, it's still black
<uncle_ben> maddening
<uncle_ben> you think it's really a theme issue?
<uncle_ben> i'm using lubuntu
<uncle_ben> lxde
<ghostx562> maybe
<ghostx562> what you can do is delete the firefox profile
<ghostx562> see if that fixes it
<uncle_ben> why not
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: try running this in terminal: apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: how do i get to profile manager?
<uncle_ben> let me try the profile thing first
<thomedy> i followed the ubuntu help page and opened update manager... and confirmed that the new versions of ubuntu will be notified and after that i get no notification im trying to update to 14 from 13.1
<thomedy> please help
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: ok
<thomedy> so i can get the newest lts and also so my vlc will work because im stuck in 2.08 and it isn't working
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: this is how to get to the profiles http://askubuntu.com/questions/32527/how-to-delete-and-create-a-new-firefox-profile-from-tty1
<ghostx562> thomedy: sudo apt-get upgrade not working?
<thomedy> i have done that its not getting me to 14
<thomedy> i checked the gear up top to make sure after
<ghostx562> in the update manager does it give the option for os upgrades?
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i ran mv -v ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.backup and then started ff
<uncle_ben> it didn't solve the problem
<thomedy> i dont see one...
<thomedy> im trying a new tutorial
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: i think you need to delete the profile then open firefox
<thomedy> i think i got it
<thomedy> this other tutorial worked fine
<ghostx562> awesome any other questions check back in here :D
<thomedy> cool
<thomedy> after i do this ill update everything software wise again
<thomedy> and i should be top notch
<ghostx562> great :)
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: that command does "delete" the problem by way of renaming it...when i started ff i lost all the tabs i had open
<thomedy> not the reason i came in here but i am relentless in my self
<thomedy> i just opened  a store mens wear is on the way... this will be short but if your looking for good fashion  www.nicepiranha.com
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: hmm weird
<thomedy> im sorry thats the last time ill mention it
<thomedy> its just the way i am
<thomedy> i really did come in here for ubunut
<thomedy> ubuntu
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i can't purge and reinstall ff because it's a dependency of lubuntu-desktop
<ghostx562> thomedy: coincidence, i work for a place that has piranha in its name :D
<thomedy> really
<thomedy> is it piranha3d
<ghostx562> no, Piranha Bay
<thomedy> thats a movie and probably not it
<thomedy> let me google piranha bay
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: let me see what i can find
<dgarstang> for the love of god, where can I download the Live CD?? I can't find it
<ghostx562> dgarstang, its on the ubuntu main page
<thomedy> you know there a re a couple listings of different varieties which one are you .... are you in california or the uk
<thomedy> that might be weird
<ghostx562> CA
<thomedy> cool you work for piranha bay
<dgarstang> ghostx562: Server? Desktop? Something else?
<ghostx562> dgarstang: which version you looking for?
<ghostx562> desktop
<ghostx562> then scroll down
<dgarstang> cghostx562: 12.04
<thomedy> i used to live in ventura where is signal hill
<thomedy> i live in iowa now
<thomedy> blech!
<dgarstang> ghostx562; Well then I get taken to a download for 14, which I don't want
<ghostx562> one sec, ill fetch a link for ya
<ghostx562> Signal hill is near long beach, seal beach
<thomedy> cool i gots family out there
<thomedy> what do you do
<dgarstang> ghostx562: and then if I go to alternate downloads... again... i dunno what to download.
<ghostx562> dgarstang: here ya go
<ghostx562> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<dgarstang> ghostx562: ok, but nothing there says 'live'
<ghostx562> then click on desktop depending whwat you want
<ghostx562> "live" cd is the same as the regular ISO
<dgarstang> ghostx562L So Desktop == live? Ok
<ghostx562> when you boot it will ask if you want to install or use as live cd
<ghostx562> thomedy, silk screen printing
<dgarstang> ghostx562: Well in that case, if I boot from The desktop/Live, the grub menu has no ooption for a 'boot from cd'. there's only install
<thomedy> theres an error in the setting of new software channels... my first thought is i could easily remove all software i can find
<dgarstang> ghostx562: live would imply it boots off cd and gives you a prompt./
<thomedy> but it said taht it coudl be because i have unsanctioned software as an option
<thomedy> any suggesstions other than remove everything
<ghostx562> dgarstang: when you boot from the usb/cd it does give an option
<dgarstang> ghostx562: Nope... I have 'install' and ... err, something else I cant remember. lemme see
<ghostx562> thomedy, honestly just backup to an external and wipe for a clean install
<thomedy> okay that is definately not something i am doing tonight
<ghostx562> dgarstang: it should give you install and try option
<thomedy> i dont need 14 that bad
<ghostx562> maybe just let it delete.
<thomedy> i just want it
<ghostx562> it might be talking about the restricted extras?
<dgarstang> ghostx562: I got it , thanks
<ghostx562> dgarstang: no problemo
<ghostx562> if you need me tag my name so i get the message, watching a movie
<dyu> Asking again...I just mounted postgres home(/var/lib/postgresql) with ecryptfs. After rebooting the machine, it is mounted for me automatically, but if I try to do any writes it tells me that it's a read-only filesystem. It's very weird coz mount shows it mounted as read/write. Here's some logs/output: http://pastebin.com/PsqkAv9Y
<lawnewbie> anyone know mybb exploit ??
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: this didn't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2084341
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: let me see what i find
<uncle_ben> ok
<ghostx562> go to firefox and remove all add-ons and extensions except the ubuntu necessary one
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i already tried disabling all of them...will removing them really make a difference?
<ghostx562> i hope so
<uncle_ben> are you getting this info from somewhere?  i'm googling right now searching for answers
<ghostx562> or go to firefox
<ghostx562> in the address bar type about:config
<ghostx562> enter that setting page
<uncle_ben> i'm there
<Keanu73> by the way, what does LTS mean?
<Keanu73> oh yeah
<Keanu73> long term support
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: then in the middle of the top bar, there should be an option that says status
<ghostx562> click it until all the options on top say user set
<AshleyWaffle> is there a firewall that runs by default on ubuntu desktop 14.04 and if so how do I turn it off
<InFierno> I *think* iptables is on there by default?
<ghostx562> AshleyWaffle: i don't believe there is
<nick___> there are iptables and the simplified firewall (ubuntu)
<InFierno> <--- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<AshleyWaffle> how do I turn them off
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: ok, what now?
<ghostx562> looks for options that might have a color code of black
<ghostx562> i think it might say #ffffff
<ghostx562> or so what ever the html code for black is
<InFierno> #fff also can work
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i don't see anything like that
<Radon_3> Good morning everyone, I am at https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp and I just can't figure out which one to download, I am using Ubuntu 12.04 X64
<Radon_3> oh it is 8 AM here
<ghostx562> ok
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: did you try this suggestion
<ghostx562> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/973996
<ghostx562> the last one
<Radon_3> ghostx562: talking to me? "The last one" ?
<ghostx562> Radon_3: no sorry
<Radon_3> alright
<ghostx562> Radon_3: let me see if i can help you
<Radon_3> hi dw1
<Radon_3> ghostx562: I would be super gratful
<Radon_3> thank you.
<ghostx562> Radon_3: you try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<TehNubKilla> Is there a channel for Ubuntu touch?
<llutz> !touch | TehNubKilla
<ubottu> TehNubKilla: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: you mean deleting my profile?  i already tried that
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: using those steps?
<TehNubKilla> Thx
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: have you gone into synaptic package manager and see if there is an option to repair firefox or remove it?
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i'm really doubting it's a corruption problem in firefox
<Radon_3> ghostx562: greate link man, thank you, but is there someway that I could do this without a PPa, I don't know but i have mistrust issues about PPAs
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: worst case back up and reinstall
<ghostx562> Radon_3: let me double check on that
<Radon_3> what's wrong with origianl sun java webpage? https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp ?
<ghostx562> Radon_3: nothing, i just thought you would like to use terminal and getting a confirmed working way of installing java
<ghostx562> what you can do is get the linux x64 from java site and follow the instructions provided to get it working?
<maxh76> Hello
<ghostx562> worst case use the PPA install method, then just remove the PPA?
<webgen> hello comrades, how would I change the shortcut of switching desktop from control+alt+arrows to just control+arrows? and moving window from workspace to workspace with control + alt + arrows? thanks in advance!
<ghostx562> Radon_3: it should leave java installed and working, just no updates im thinking
<maxh76> Somewhere in the keyboard settings under "system settings"
<maxh76> I believe.
<Radon_3> sorry for the take off
<Radon_3> anyone answered me while I was gone?
<ghostx562> yeah
<maxh76> I appear to not have a launcher or top-bar anymore.. Upgraded to ubuntu 12.10 and some stuff broke and I think I accidentally removed quite a few necessary packages.
<ghostx562> Radon_3: download the x64 java from the java site, and try using the instructions provided to install it? i thought you would like the PPA approach as it has a detailed how to
<geowany> sudo apt-get install java-package
<power-inside> guys I'm trying to install google webdesigner deb using dpkg, but I get dpkg-split: error: error reading google-webdesigner_current_amd64.deb: Input/output error
<ghostx562> maxh76: try terminal
<hanasaki> I have built a custom kernel for a kvm based linux guest.  I works fine with the rt and e1000 nic emulation however does not find the NIC when using paravirt.  what needs to go in the kernel to get it to recognize a paravirt network card in qemu-kvm?
<geowany> download the tarball, create and install deb packages with java from oracle
<Radon_3> geowany: that won't install openjdk?
<maxh76> ghostx562: terminal works, I just don't know what packages to isntall or anything like that..
<ghostx562> maxh76: sudo apt-get upgrade? it should install missing packages
<uncle_ben> ghostx562: i just forced a reinstall, but that didn't do anything either
<geowany> Radon_3: the package can be created by make-jpkg command, after install java-package
<maxh76> 'sudo apt-get install unity' that worked, I think. It seems like it's installing the same deleted packages.
<maxh76> How to I update from 12.10 to 13.10 I keep getting errors, and I'm not sure what to do about them.
<ghostx562> maxh76: what errors?
<ghostx562> uncle_ben: you might be SOL
<uncle_ben> nah...just need to hit the forums...but thanks for your help
<Beldar> maxh76, 13.10 is eol, you would be best backing up and installing 14.04 fresh in my opinion.
<maxh76> ghostx562: 'Error: Marking the upgrade (E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.)' I do not see any held packages.
<geowany> Radon_3: Don't need openjdk.
<llutz> Beldar: 13.10 has couple of weeks support left, its not EOL yet
<maxh76> I don't know if I have the space to back up anywhere, or the time do to that.
<maxh76> 13.10 runs out in july I believe, maybe june.
<Beldar> llutz, Ah, thanks.
<Radon_3> geowany: so correct me please if I am wrong: to install java jre from oracle in ubuntu I will have to run these commands:
<ghostx562> maxh76: try this in terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ghostx562> then check for update again
<Radon_3> sudo apt-get install java-package
<Radon_3> then
<ghostx562> also seems like you have broken packages maxh76
<Radon_3> sudo make-jpkg
<Radon_3> am I right?
<geowany> make-jpkg <jre downloaded from oracle>
<geowany> a deb file will be created, so u'll use dpkg to install it.
<Radon_3> ok, so there are two packages available,Linux x64 RPM * and Linux x64* which one should I download?
<geowany> Linux x64*
<geowany> Don't use RPM.
<llutz> Radon_3: the tar-file
<Radon_3> ok, I am downloading it
<Radon_3> one more question
<django> anyone know where i can find mvoie links
<Radon_3> I have downloaded a .run file from nvidia website which is the driver to my grapchics card for linux, would this command install it correctly in ubuntu:
<Radon_3> sh ./nvidi-linux-x86_64-331.67.run
<geowany> $ chmod + <Nvidia file.run>
<llutz> Radon_3: why don't you use the drivers from repos?
<ghostx562> django: ?? mvoie?
<Radon_3> oh, by the way I have tried installing all the drivers provided by the repository and I always endup getting a black screen with a blinking cursor
<geowany> I found problems with kubuntu 14.04 'cause it's use nouveau drivers
<Radon_3> geowany: instead of 'sh' just 'chmod + ' right? like this: "chmod ./nvidi-linux-x86_64-331.67.run"?
<geowany> So I tried to install kubuntu 12.04 and upgrade to 14.04
<Radon_3> geowany: or it should be "chmod + ./nvidi-linux-x86_64-331.67.run"? with a plus sign?
<geowany> $ chmod +x nvidi-linux-x86_64-331.67.run
<geowany> to give permission for run
<geowany> after, run with "$ sudo ./nvidia-linux-blablabla.run"
<geowany> I had to do this, but after I killed graphical mode with a "$ sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop" on tty (Ctrl + alt + F1(or F2-F6))
<helmut_> hi
<Gallomimia> still having difficulty installing onto a raid5. do i need to put /boot on a separate partition which is not involved in the raid??
<alfonsojon> geowany: An easier way is to boot into a GUI-free mode (recovery mode) and just run it as root
<alfonsojon> No problems there
<laigualdad> when installing a bunch of games, i seem to have filled up my root directory... i cant figure out what caused it. https://lut.im/kuii0SdX/Q2EOyfi9
<geowany> alfonsojon: you're right
<alfonsojon> geowany: But if the way you did it works too, great.
<alfonsojon> That's just safer :P
<Seveas> laigualdad: sudo du -shc /* should tell you where most space is. I'm betting on /usr/share and/or /usr/games
<somedudeandstuff> Is there currently a way to have a looped video be your wallpaper in 14.04?
<somedudeandstuff> tried a-desk etc (old old instructions) didn't work
<geowany> alfonsojon: the time I used slackware affected my mind
<laigualdad> 8.9M	/bin
<laigualdad> 151M	/boot
<laigualdad> 4.0K	/cdrom
<laigualdad> 4.0K	/dev
<laigualdad> 13M	/etc
<alfonsojon> geowany: slackware doesn't have some sort of root console-only mode?
<geowany> alfonsojon: yes
<laigualdad> oh, it took a moment ta load, but there was actually a lot more. one sec.
<Seveas> laigualdad: use a pastebin
<laigualdad> ok
<webgen> hello comrades, how would I change the shortcut of switching desktop from control+alt+arrows to just control+arrows? and moving window from workspace to workspace with control + alt + arrows? thanks in advance!
<geowany> but I don't like to do startx and I have been changed runlevel
<Seveas> webgen: ccsm (compizconfig-settings-manager) allows you to endlessly tweak keyboard shortcuts
<webgen> Seveas, thanks !
<alfonsojon_> If it can be tweaked, CCSM has it.
<laigualdad> i cant seem to scroll up in the terminal for some reason (even though i set the scroll to unlimited) so i'll just highlight that i see /usr takes up 9.2G and /var takes up 3.4G
<jellow> laigualdad , are you on a remote host ? btwyou can use | less to scoll up and down output
<lnx> I am using ubuntu 12.10 is ther any good way to setup  a work around to escape the sudo thing ......... everytime I go to creat a directory copile and program or  somthing  I run inito access denied I am used to creating a root acount and rebooting into it to do all my programing and this sudo thing is really getting anoying  I realize that it is a very good  security feature and is has its advantages  but ????????? do I have too relearn prog
<lnx> raming techniques or am just stupid or somthing or should  I get another os
<bazhang> lnx, sudo -i for a root shell
<laigualdad> not on a remote host, im not familiar with the command. hm, but i think i can piece the output together. yes, that works, got it: http://pastebin.com/QMHCeabq
<lnx> should I do sudo for eery shell that I chang to  for dif tasks
<bazhang> lnx, sudo -i the once
<lnx> ok I will do that thanks
<laigualdad> i suppose if i moved usr and var to separate partitions, this would help?
<llutz> lnx: if you think to need root-rights for everything you do, you should re-think your workflow first
<Seveas> laigualdad: as I suspected, /usr is getting quite big - games can be quite big and install into the root partition, you should have made it larger :(
<laigualdad> annoying that it does!
<Seveas> laigualdad: /usr shouldn't be on a separate partition, /var can but that doesn't help much. I'd just use one big partition and not separate /home
<laigualdad> ok, so if i want the games, i need to extend my / ?
<Seveas> laigualdad: indeed. There may be some easy wins like doing sudo apt-get clean
<Seveas> but that'll be a few 100 mb at best
<laigualdad> tried that xD
<laigualdad> yeah
<laigualdad> thanks! why should i not keep /home separate?
<Seveas> laigualdad: why should you?
<django> can someone please help me..i have a lpatop with nvidia and intel graphics card
<django> it gets hot with ubuntu
<django> what do I do?
<InFierno> Seveas, it is possibly mroe secure if you do
<Seveas> InFierno: nope.
<InFierno> but that said any hacker who puts enough time and effort in will break in
<larrypg> laigualdad, it does make upgrades easier
<Seveas> larrypg: nonsense
<InFierno> Side note on ubuntu is t possible to configure shorewall as a first firewal (permanent blocklist) to then goto iptables + fail2ban (temp) blocklist
<laigualdad> i see
<Seveas> InFierno: shorewall and fail2ban are both "just" frontends to iptables, so yes, that can be done.
<larrypg> Seveas, would have to disagree but thats ok
<InFierno> I figured - how fiddly would it be?
<InFierno> Seveas, I can only guess he means if he wants to upgrade userdrive separate from OS drive (like in my case I use a 64gb ssd for boot drive, and an HDD for userdrives)
<Seveas> though if you only want permanent blocklists, why use shorewall. iptables -A INPUT -s ip.to.block -j DROP is enough
<InFierno> fail2ban clears permanent blocklists on restart
<InFierno> IIRC
<Seveas> InFierno: if you use separate drives, that's a different thing. But not separate partitions on one drive. (and if the drives are the same, so not ssd and hdd, I'd use LVM to turn them into one big blob)
<laigualdad> well i had to jog my memory but one thing is it allows for a reinstall without losing my personal files and settings
<InFierno> ^^ this is trie
<Seveas> InFierno: fail2ban maintains its own chain in the filter table and adds a pointer to it from the INPUT chain. not too fiddly.
<InFierno> I spent 4hrs yesterday chasing down an "issue" that is just a lovely feature of hyperV
<Seveas> laigualdad: with reinstalls it helps, but I've rarely doen one of those. Last one was in '05 or '06 :)
<Seveas> InFierno: oh, you mean where iptables rules don't work under hyperv? :)
<InFierno> Ubuntu detects hyper-v with integraton as having a max-link speed of 100mbit - on a 10gbit port
<InFierno> but actually connects at 10gbit lol
<Seveas> nifty
<laigualdad> i see :)
<InFierno> Ill probably come poke you when I get new server up -> you got any recommendations for freebie ubuntu web controlpanels (i could do vhosts etc manually, but for 100+ domains its far easier to use a control panel for the vhosts)
<Seveas> and for new machines, I just install Ubuntu and rsync -av old-box:/home/dennis/ /home/dennis/ :)
<laigualdad> okay, thanks for that!
<Seveas> InFierno: I hate control panels. Learn puppet.
<Seveas> InFierno: that said, http://thenubbyadmin.com/2014/04/22/definitive-list-of-web-based-server-control-panels/
<laigualdad> ciao
<InFierno> I basically just need something that can do the dns and vhosts - because large numbers of those are fooking boring
<Seveas> InFierno: that's where puppet comes in, create one template, make N vhosts and zonefiles.
<InFierno> How much does puppet cost?
<InFierno> (ive not heard of it )
<icetooth> $21.92
<bazhang> !info puppet
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.3-1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 86 kB
<Seveas> InFierno: $0,000000000000000000
<InFierno> I like that price
<InFierno> server 2k12 is so crazy expensive
<InFierno> I mean $3k for an OS u upgrade every 4 years
<InFierno> Wtf are they smoking -.-
<anshulk> How can I remove a schema from gsettings ?
<InFierno> Sorry $6k
<Lucax> hello there, my computer has been used to enter unsafe sites using wine without protection, what is the best way to check the state of my system?
<anshulk> I installed mate and now my background depends on a mate schema, not the default org.gnome.... one . Help please.
<Seveas> !mate
<Seveas> hmm
<anshulk> Seveas, I've removed mate but the schemas are still there
<Seveas> anshulk: yeah, I thought ubottu knew something about that, but apparently not.
<anshulk> Seveas, Ya, saw that.
<junka> !mate-desktop
<anshulk> Also when I choose change desktop background from right click menu, nothing happens.
<bazhang> what about removing mate-themes anshulk
<bazhang> junka  :  Please /msg ubottu
<anshulk> bazhang, ok, let me try that, thanks.
<anshulk> removing everything mate.
<cuyotte> So I've just switched to Linux from Mac and Windows and I'm learning as I go. What are some good games available for linux? I'm open to all different types.
<anshulk> Well... not yet solved. I don't need to reboot right.
<bazhang> !games | cuyotte
<ubottu> cuyotte: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<InFierno> @cuyotte try steam - i tink they have a some stuff via steamplay
<bazhang> !steam | cuyotte
<ubottu> cuyotte: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bazhang> anshulk, to get a new DE? you'd need to logout
<cuyotte> ubottu, sounds great. thanks for the info.
<ubottu> cuyotte: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anshulk> How is it decided that which key from gsettings decides background ? maybe I can remap that.
<InFierno> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bazhang> anshulk, in gnome-tweak-tool  or unity-tweak-tool I'd imagine you can set that
<anshulk> also, what happens after right clicking and choosing "Change desktop background" must have a setting.
<anshulk> I mean which app will run, how can I remap that ?
<anshulk> bazhang, nopes, nothing like that,
<nadav> Whats a good program to manage ssh connectinos to servers?
<BHvortex> what do you want to manage?
<nadav> something like PuTTY but for linux
<BHvortex> you want a gui client?
<nadav> yeah
<anshulk> How can I remove a configuration from dconf ?
<_PlayMCPENetwork> How do you enable core php functions?
<llutz> !putty|nadav if you don't want to use openssh-client
<ubottu> nadav if you don't want to use openssh-client: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<llutz> !info putty
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.63-4 (trusty), package size 268 kB, installed size 815 kB
<TehNubKilla> Putty ! (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !php5
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<_PlayMCPENetwork> !php core functions
<ubottu> _PlayMCPENetwork: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_PlayMCPENetwork> o lol
<Kartagis> hi
<rimal> I have seperate / and /home partition  i want to upgrade to ubuntu 13.10 using installation cd . Will there any problem?
<cfhowlett> rimal should be straight forward but ... 13.10 will go end of life in a couple of months.  why you no 14.04?
<rimal> afta 13.10 i will goto 14.04
<rimal> or can i straight upgrade to 14.04?
<cfhowlett> rimal from 12.04?  yes.
<rimal> no 13.04
<larrypg> rimal, if you want to keep your settings then choose something else and then do not format /home
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|rimal   this works but it's LOADS easier to torrent 14.04 and clean install
<ubottu> rimal   this works but it's LOADS easier to torrent 14.04 and clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ewooy> Hey, I'm on 14.04 and /sbin/init is taking a lot of CPU time, this is first time I see this. Can I kill this process? http://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/095dfdf272cea5b9da0fea9fbe2eb70e.png
<SunilJoshi> ewooy: No, this is the main process
<rimal> larrypg, someone said to me that it will show an upgrade option while booting the installation media. Will that upgrade or a fresh install?
<ewooy> SunilJoshi, why I'm noticing this just now?
<larrypg> rimal, to be honest I am not positive as I always have used it to do a fresh install and I don't remember if that option is there
<rimal> larrypg, okay. if i go with fresh installation and something else option and leaving /home partition unformatted will retain all of my files in home directory.
<rimal> right?
<larrypg> rimal, yes
<SunilJoshi> rimal: yes
<SunilJoshi> rimal: you have 2 confirmations now :P
<rimal> :-)
<SunilJoshi> rimal: i tried this out, few days back, so i answered it
<rimal> larrypg, SunilJoshi : so i will lose all of my installed packages :-(
<SunilJoshi> rimal: When i tried, yes I lost all installed packages
<larrypg> rimal, that is true as far as I know as the / partition will be formated
<cfhowlett> rimal the / partition will indeed be formatted as larrypg describes.
<b1n4ry> hello, I want to create some sort of virual cluster where I want my host os (ubuntu) to act as the server and 2-3 guests as client nodes. What is the best way to achieve this?
<rimal> cfhowlett, yes
<cfhowlett> !server|b1n4ry might want to ask server channel
<ubottu> b1n4ry might want to ask server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rimal> cfhowlett, have you ever tried upgrading using installation medium?
<cfhowlett> rimal only once.  I don't remember the details but it must have been sub-optimal as I've only done fresh installs since.  FWIW I also install only lts, so my advice might not be overly useful to you.
<rimal> cfhowlett, okay..
<rimal> cfhowlett, i tried to upgrade using update-manager but it required about 1.8 GB to be downloaded. I have limited bandwidth. Can i do that on multiple sessions?
<cfhowlett> rimal inadvisable!  once that upgrade starts you want it to complete and release your apt-lock!  Suggest you torrent the ISO instead. then you can use the ISO as upgrade source or do a clean install.
<SunilJoshi> rimal: yes you can do that n multiple sessions, while the packages are getting downloaded you can discontinue and next time it will resume from there..
<SunilJoshi> But i agree with cfhowlett too!!
<rimal> cfhowlett, SunilJoshi , larrypg , ubottu : Thanks Every one ....:)
<cfhowlett> rimal best of luck to you.
<rimal> cfhowlett, Thanks a lot.
<Guest2677> ciao
<Guest2677> !list
<ubottu> Guest2677: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Ascavasaion> When I run apt-get update I get "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sugree/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found".  From what I can tell it is for the Purple (Pidjin?), or only for Twitter implementation (mitter?).
<mashu> Question, What is the home folder used for? What types of files and folders are supposed to go there?
<cfhowlett> mashu user data and configuration files
<Newbienewb> Hi all. I need to recover the data from a HDD that had Ubuntu installed and was formatted as ext3/4
<cfhowlett> !recovery| Newbienewb
<ubottu> Newbienewb: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<cfhowlett> Newbienewb hmm.  OK, wrong factoid
<junka> i have multiple media player under the volume icon, how do i remove some of them?
<Newbienewb> ubottu: Unfortunately the PSU on the laptop appears to have become faulty
<ubottu> Newbienewb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Boyec> Hallo! How to configure default keyboard layouts & key to switch? I know that file with this conf is '~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/%gconf.xml'. Where is the template for it?
<Newbienewb> I've connected the HDD via a SATAtoUSB adapter to a laptop which I have Ubuntu running on from a Live USB. However it's saying I don't have permission to access the files. Any advice?
<Ascavasaion> Newbienewb: Then you need to put that harddisk into another machine, or into an external hard disk casing for laptop harddisks.
<cfhowlett> Newbienewb actually, that makes sense.  go sudo and change the properties and you should be able to access
<Ascavasaion> Newbienewb: Yes, what cfhowlett says.
<Newbienewb> cfhowlett: Could you please provide an example command? Never managed permissions before under Ubuntu.
<junka> i have multiple media player under the volume icon, how do i remove some of them?
<cfhowlett> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<larrypg> Newbienewb, you mentioned that "had Ubuntu installed"  what os are you going to use to recover the files?
<Newbienewb> larrypg: I'm running UBuntu 14.04 from a live USB on an alternate laptop
<larrypg> Newbienewb, ok - just checking
<Newbienewb> Is it possible to launch a Nautilus Explorer window/instance with sudo permissions?
<Newbienewb> Silly question sorry
<cfhowlett> Newbienewb gksudo nautilus
<Guest99964> Hello. I've got problem with wi-fi. I do instruction from pkill-9.com/stabilizing-atheros-ar9485-ath9k-connection-linux-wheezy/ but file from point 4. looks diferent (my: http://pastebin.com/Mfq0gqxq ). I don't knot what to do.
<Guest80992> hola
<Newbienewb> Thanks guys. Recovering 27GB of probably Beiber photos and music for my niece. Good karma to ya all :)
<cfhowlett> Newbienewb beiber?  NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
<Ascavasaion> HAHAHAAH cfhowlett
<junka> hahaha
<asd36565f> hi everbody
<junka> happy niece then
 * Newbienewb waves good bye and walks away thinking the Ubuntu community really is Canonical's greatest asset
<posthuman> i installed samba4 as ad dc .  DNS works fine on my network  but dns-forwarding does not work at all. Can u help here ?
<posthuman> guess dns forwarder does not work but i cant figure out why
<suigeneris> hi
<Boyec> How to configure default keyboard layouts & key to switch? I know that file with this conf is '~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd/%gconf.xml'. Where is the template for it?
<suigeneris> I need help with making my gfx card use the kernel driver i915. any help? I'm on 14.04 atm and this started with 14.04
<suigeneris> sorry, touched the wrong button
<suigeneris> did anybody reply to me?
<Dreadlish> nope
<trijntje> Does anybody know how reliable the power consumption reported form powertop is? I'm getting 6.16 W on an old netbook running ubuntu server, which is lower than I expected. Anyone have intuitions about that number?
<cfhowlett> trijntje #ubunter-server or ##linux might be good to ask
<RubixRex> anybody have experience with crypto on ubuntu?
<bigbrotherAU> Tim from Big Brother will be chatting in #BigBrotherAU at 7:45
<cfhowlett> bigbrotherAU spam.  unwelcome spam at that.  go away.
<bigbrotherAU> Not spam
<bigbrotherAU> for Big Brother Fans only
<bigbrotherAU> otherwise ignore
<cfhowlett> bigbrotherAU big brother has nothing to do with this channel topic.
<bigbrotherAU> oh ok soz
<Ben64> This is the Ubuntu support channel. Anything else is off topic and does not belong here.
<trijntje> !ask | RubixRex
<ubottu> RubixRex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bigbrotherAU> i love big brother
<RubixRex> anybody have experience with crypto on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !topic | bigbrotherAU
<ubottu> bigbrotherAU: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<trijntje> RubixRex: just ask you question
<cfhowlett> !info crypto
<ubottu> Package crypto does not exist in trusty
<RubixRex> i need assistance compiling a wallet
<suigeneris> I need help with making my gfx card use the kernel driver i915. any help? I'm on 14.04 atm and this started with 14.04.
<bigbrotherAU> off topic: anyone know of a channel for people who might want to talk about big brother?
<cfhowlett> !ot| bigbrotherAU
<ubottu> bigbrotherAU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<suigeneris> bigbrotherAU: OT, but /msg alis list *brother*
 * spazgrenade ca caa
<fly_> hello
<fly_> i'm left-handed and I could not use the touchpad properly, because the "tapping" on it takes the secodary button... how can I configure it in the right mode?
<junka> how do i minimize all windows
<junka> is there a shortcut?
<Seveas> hit the 'show desktop' button. You can assign a shortcut too, I don't remember the default :)
<junka> thanks Seveas
<zxy_64> hi, im having problems doing do-release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. I get the following :  https://paste.lugons.org/show/49GliICAdudMtYsVg9ea/  Is there a way to see what is bothering the script, some logs perhaps
<cfhowlett> zxy_64 release-upgrade won't work until point release.  do-release-upgrade -d     (development) is the correct command - I think.
<cristian_c> Hi
<MonkeyDust> zxy_64  what cfhowlett says, but it takes about 2 hours and you have to stay present to confirm some changes -- i tried it
<zxy_64> cfhowlett, with -d i get the same
<cristian_c> I've to delete all the files on my mp3 player
<MonkeyDust> zxy_64  try disabling the backports, first
<cfhowlett> zxy_64 sorry, then.  don't know what to do with that
<cristian_c> It remains one file, yet
<cristian_c> but I don't know how to delete it
<cfhowlett> cristian_c sudo rm filename
<mm_> libreoffice seems not fine with .doc files
<mm_> many indenting is not correct
<mm_> many lines be their correct place
<mm_> is it something Ican fix in libre office
<MonkeyDust> mm_  true, it's not 100% compatible, similar issues with presentations
<mm_> MonkeyDust: so what shall be done?
<cfhowlett> mm_ imported documents often have errors.  fix line by line in writer and save it
<MonkeyDust> mm_  i have windows in vbox, for ms office alone
<zxy_64> MonkeyDust, the same with backports disabled
<mm_> soi shall install vbox for windows?
<MonkeyDust> zxy_64  then I don't know
<zxy_64> is there a log to see what bothers the upgrade script
<mm_> hfff
<MonkeyDust> mm_  it's an ugly workaround and i don't like it myself, but i need it, ms office is the standard
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, ah, ok
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust indeed.
<mm_> Isee
<mm_> so the first step toinstallvbox
<mm_> anyideaabout goodonesand how to do this
<cfhowlett> !vbox|mm_
<ubottu> mm_: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DestinyAwaits> There is no player that can play a mp4 file without freezing the whole OS and restarting it ????
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: false
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: false??
<MonkeyDust> mm_  think positive: i am now much more experienced with vbox shortcuts et al, handy tool
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits I play mp4 all the time
<doge_wow> How can I swtich to another desktop using the command line?
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: you asked a very strange question, so i gave an answer
<mm_> so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation thiscopy pastecommand shallinstall it
<cfhowlett> !details|DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<inti> hello, i am courious ... i had a ubuntu 12.04 intalled with windows ... wich i cant upgrade to have its one MBR-entry ... now i have ubuntu 14 on usb ... with that i can now make an installation over ubuntu 12 an have a stand-alone?
<DestinyAwaits> nah I downloaded smplayer, banshee, totem all stuck and the file it plays first stuck a lot of frames since beginning and then it freezes and finally self restart the audio doesn't match the frames at all
<cfhowlett> inti the windows install (wubi) is not supported on 14.04.
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, rm: unable to remove "Raga3icon.fil": File or directory not found
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits sounds like a limited ram error
<linuxlite1991> Hi all, using linux lite, I am trying to add a user to the mythtv group but it tells me my password is wrong, which in itself is wrong. This has been solved for me on another computer once before. It has something to do with using su instead of sudo  (or something like that), can someone help please. I can't seem to get anywhere
<cfhowlett> cristian_c that is NOT a music file.
<cfhowlett> linuxlite1991 sorry but LL is not supported here
<DestinyAwaits> cfhowlett: its 2 GB of RAM..
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: without more information, we can't really help
<mm_> !##3
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, how can I remove it?
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: what more I can provide.. Please suggest
<mm_> virtualbox contain office by default?
<DestinyAwaits> I will try to follow the instructions
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits pretty much low end of the capability.  suggest you install lxde or xfce4.  logout, choose a different windows manager and login.
<cfhowlett> mm_ of course not.
<DestinyAwaits> its not happening with every mp4 file but this one
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: then it sounds like a problem with that one file
<linuxlite1991> should still be relevant , based on 12.04
<wrongplace> whats is it called the system checke any OS does when booting?
<mm_> so after installing it. I need to launch windows
<mm_> and figure a way to install it.
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits ah, I BET that's a HD file.  won't play - don't play
<Ben64> linuxlite1991: sorry, but no. only official ubuntu is supported here
<DestinyAwaits> maybe the problem can be its a 1 GB file and others are just in MB's
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: unlikely. what is the file? can you upload the first 10MB somewhere?
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits a 1 gig file and you have only 2 gigs ram total.  thank about that
<Sceptic> Hello. I receive "Waiting for network configuration" during system start.
<DestinyAwaits> Is there a potplayer for ubuntu.. Potplayer never disappointed me
<Ben64> cfhowlett: i can play files larger than my entire memory supply, that is irrelevant
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: pastebin the output of "mplayer -identify <file>"
<cfhowlett> Ben64 huh.  okay.
<DestinyAwaits> cfhowlett: Ben64 well potplayer plays it without a problem and I cant find it for ubuntu
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<cfhowlett> !info potplayer
<ubottu> Package potplayer does not exist in trusty
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: well mplayer is the best video player i've ever encountered
<mm_> How  to get windows image?
<mm_> for the virtual box
<cfhowlett> mm_ from microsoft
<cristian_c> Any other ideas?
<mm_> that is free?
<cfhowlett> cristian_c I suspect that file is firmware and should NOT be deleted
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: ah with that identify command it played without much of freezing but the frames and audio are still out of sync
<cfhowlett> mm_ hahaha!  of course not!  it's the microsoft OS!
<mm_> I want free copy
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: then probably a problem with the file, or your computer isn't beefy enough to play it with those settings
<cfhowlett> mm_ obviously, we can't help you with that.
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, how can I replace with a folder backuped?
<cristian_c> *stored in my pc
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: can I paste the output here of that command??
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I must restore the previous mp3 player content
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: pastebin
<cristian_c> I've saved it into a directory
<cfhowlett> cristian_c mount the mp3 player, format it to (whatever it should be) and do the restoration
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<Ben64> !pastebin | DestinyAwaits
<ubottu> DestinyAwaits: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've tried, but it doesn't work
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, I've saved it in a folder on my pc
<cfhowlett> cristian_c "doesn't work" ....
<cristian_c> I'd like to transfer it to my mp3 player
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, these two files are restored (with .trash fiolder)
<cristian_c> *folder
<Sceptic> I've problem with wi-fi  (ethernet works OK). I've got network icon for wi-fi in tray, and hovering text about limited or lack of connection.
<cfhowlett> cristian_c delete the .trash folder!
<cristian_c> but I'd like to replace the content with my folder
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, yeah, I've done it
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, but I can't remove the last file
<cfhowlett> cristian_c and you can't restore either?
<zhpeng> my GF is mad at me ... i'm really tired of my relationship..
<cristian_c> I'd like to get a working format
<cfhowlett> zhpeng wrong channel
<mm_> zhpeng: we dont care
<DestinyAwaits> Here is the Mplayer command output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7391914/
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, first, I've to delete the previous content, then I can paste my restore folder
<zhpeng> good u guys makes me better..
<cristian_c> (the backup folder)
<mm_> I only care to find windows imagefor virtual box
<cristian_c> *transfer
<mm_> or I will be mad.
<cfhowlett> mm_ NO ONE is going to GIVE you windows.  Go buy it.
<mm_> what
<mm_> buy it'
<cfhowlett> mm_ ask in ##windows
<mm_> reallly
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: yep. see where it says your system is too slow to play it? your system is too slow to play it.
<Ben64> mm_: yes. stop asking
<zhpeng> windows image... u mean an ISO?
<zhpeng> win7?
<zhpeng> mm_, @ u
<cfhowlett> mm_ zhpeng no pirated warez!!!!
<junka> illegal activity ops!!!
<mm_> yes
<Ben64> zhpeng: don't post a link, unless you want to violate channel and network rules
<mm_> message it.
<junka> go prive plz
<cfhowlett> mm zhpeng good way to get banned
<Ben64> get this out of this channel
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: then no problem with the file and I am able to play this same file on windows 7 same system using Daum PotPlayer
<zhpeng> ... got it...
<DestinyAwaits> without a single issue
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: at a lower quality sure
<mm_> zhpeng: I privated you
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: Never noticed that.. Is the same thing problem with ubuntu
<DestinyAwaits> ??
<junka> what is? so i was afk
<Ben64> DestinyAwaits: not sure what you mean
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits *** Your system it too SLOW to play this! ***   as it clearly stated
<Ben64> h264 with software decoding takes a lot of cpu. cpu you seem to not have
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: You said  "at a lower quality sure " is the same thing possible with ubuntu OS.. I don't see Daum Player for Ubuntu
<Ben64> yes. it shows you how to do it in the message you posted
<DestinyAwaits> cfhowlett: yep but the same file works without a problem on Windows Daum Potplayer
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits so play in windows.  done.
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: Its quite cryptic can you paste the command you think that can work?? Pls. Thx
<Ben64> dude. read the error message it gave you
<junka> what player do u use DestinyAwaits
<cfhowlett> DestinyAwaits liine 80 onwards of the error message
<cristian_c> Any other ideas?
<DestinyAwaits> cfhowlett: hmmm.. That partition got corrupted last week so I guess have to reinstall it that is the reason I was looking for a workaround
<DestinyAwaits> junka: Daum PotPlayer for windows
<DestinyAwaits> ok
<junka> on ubuntu?
<bekks> DestinyAwaits: So use it. In Windows.
<DestinyAwaits> bekks: Its broken. I said it above.. :(
<organicanarchy> holy crap, have any of you tried Manjaro?
<junka> I
<Ben64> organicanarchy: offtopic here
<cfhowlett> !ot|\organicanarchy
<ubottu> \organicanarchy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DestinyAwaits> junka: Tried Totem, SMPlayer and Banshee
<organicanarchy> Ben64, sorry, I'll move to ubuntu-chat
<kandinski> I just rebooted because unity was misbehaving. Now I can't log on to the graphical session (I'm on a terminal). This is 13.10. Can anybody help me diagnose and fix the problem?
<Gouou> hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu minimal on lenovo thinkpad ..and i cant get ubuntu to detect wireless so i can download packages :/
<junka> DestinyAwaits, try gnome-mplayer
<junka> or parole
<Gouou> yesteday i installed ubuntu on emachines laptop..and it worked nicely
<Gouou> is it somehow possible to help ubuntu detect wireless adapter while installing ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Gouou get a hardwire connection fix wifi afterwards
<Gouou> i dont have a lan cable..
<kandinski> when I say "I can-'t log in", I mean that I see the password promt, It starts to show me the desktop, but kicks me out to the login manager again.
<Gouou> funch: :) no freaking lan cable at home..its weekend ..and i need computer fixed for tomorrow morning :D
<organicanarchy> Gouou, download the drivers on a machine thats connected and load them into your laptop?
<Gouou> organicanarchy: but ubuntu isnt installed yet
<organicanarchy> then download the drivers for your card, put it on a thumbdrive and load it after installation
<junka> install it. get your wifi working. update
<junka> ah he uses ubuntu minimal
<DestinyAwaits> junka: Ok. I will try them as well.. YOu think they can make it work??
<junka> DestinyAwaits, i cant say. It worths a try
<DestinyAwaits> junka: ok downloaded parole
<DestinyAwaits> let see
<DestinyAwaits> there is a shortcut to close the programs when the system freeze?? what is that
<DestinyAwaits> ??
<Ben64> what cpu do you have?
<DestinyAwaits> Ben64: Me??
<Ben64> yes
<bekks> DestinyAwaits: There is no such shortcut. You can use xkill to kill unresponsive X applications.
<junka> a prompt to kill it should appear
<kandinski> I'm using 13.10. I rebooted because unity was misbehaving. I can't log onto X now (though the system still works, I'm on IRC from a tty). "I can't log in", I mean that I see the password promt, It starts to show me the desktop, but kicks me out to the login manager again.
<kandinski> Can anybody help me diagnose and fix the problem?
<gry> check logs, dmesg probably
<bekks> and check free space, as well as the ownership of ~./Xauthority
<kandinski> yes, I had managed to make ~/.Xauthority a root:root file
<kandinski> thanks, gry and bekks
<Ben64> kandinski: be careful with your usage of sudo
<bekks> kandinski: That happened because you used sudo on a graphical program.
<Ben64> don't sudo graphical programs
<bekks> kandinski: Usegksu oder gksudo instead, for graphical applications.
<rek> where's the ubuntu chat channel?
<cfhowlett> !ot|rek
<ubottu> rek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rek> lol
<Kuroshita> hey guys, update-notifier is popping up every time on boot and obviously just saying "Your system is up to date" can I do something so it only pops up if there are updates?
<chris112> hi, i get frequent system crash reports. how can i print all files that differ compared to a clean new ubuntu install?
<bekks> chris112: How will diff'ing systems help you at that point?
<bekks> chris112: What are the details of the system crash reports?
<cfhowlett> chris112 https://www.dropbox.com/s/9qk1l0c7x2v1ns8/Backup%20and%20restore%20Ubuntu.pdf
<junka> Kuroshita, Go Settings<Software&Update<Updates tab and check your preferences
<kandinski> Ben64 and bekks: thanks for the gksudo tip too. I was reading what the .Xauthority file does
<sdsdf> Hi could anyone help me with this ? askubuntu.com/questions/459654/ubuntu-14-04-drivers-for-broadcom-bcm43142 ? I am desparately stuck with this for the past 1 week. Please ?
<abdu> i think to  day is my day
<Ashael> hello. Looking for help troubleshooting a wireless connection problem. Running Trusty.
<bekks> Ashael: Then state your actual issue please.
<Ashael> bekks: manage to connect to wireless, but no data passing through. I suspect it may some kind of an identificaion problem. Had issues before with certificates and passwords, but haven't managed to solve this one.
<Sceptic_> Hello. How can I change GUI from Unity to LXDE for another account on this computer?
<Sceptic_> (I've got lxde and lxde-desktop installed)
<cfhowlett> Sceptic logout.  choose lxde/lubuntu session.  login
<Ashael> help with faulty wireless connection? connection successful but no data :(
<FoSi> hi all, can someone please clarify if i install ubuntu-desktop task on a ubuntu 14.04 server will the network-manager works or it will be incompatible?
<cfhowlett> FoSi it won't be incompatible but there's nothing in the gui that you can't configure in the server via CLI
<FoSi> i have two apps that the system admin needs to use often and also the firefox
<FoSi> i really need a stable desktop env
<FoSi> but yes.. no argues on that cli does the job just great
<cfhowlett> FoSi you can install desktop and add the server packages ...
<trijntje> FoSi: do you need a desktop or a server? Running desktop apps on a server is a bad idea
<FoSi> trijntje: thats not really an issue! most of servers run desktops and you now that :)
<FoSi> cfhowlett: hm.. like tasksel ... ubuntu server something like that?
<trijntje> FoSi: most servers run desktops? Thats not true at all. You can run a desktop on a server if you want, but that is generally considered a bad idea for security reasons
<cfhowlett> FoSi  I believe so.  also, check the #ubuntu-server channel
<user____1> quit
<FoSi> trijntje: i know all that.. but look at windows server and redhat.. and some more
<FoSi> there are tasks that need gui
<FoSi> custom apps and webapps, etc
<bekks> FoSi: redhat kickstart doesnt need a gui, neither Widnows Core has a GUI.
<FoSi> i dont say its a bad idea to have a server only with cli! im saying there are need for all things
<cfhowlett> FoSi I think we can agree to that.  question is how best in your case.
<FoSi> yeah.. but i dont see very often kickstart beeing used and core also
<limbo_> My display server seems to have frozen. everything except for the mouse cursor. Clicking still works, but nothing on the screen is being updated. any suggestions?
<bekks> FoSi: Then you have not much to do with server business.
<FoSi> but thats in my universe experience
<FoSi> bekks: be nice to people... im only saying that in this case i need a gui
<bekks> FoSi: I am nice. If you take a fact that personal, I cant change it.
<FoSi> and in my experience... windows server and redhat is used with a gui.. im not saying its bad or good
<bekks> FoSi: Can we move on to Ubuntu support issues then?
<FoSi> i trully know that having a server its better without all the junk
<FoSi> i ill try cfhowlett idea on installing server task under the desktop version.. or install a bare ubuntu gui with the no-recommends
<bekks> Doesnt your admin have his/her own desktop PC? :)
<FoSi> yes
<bekks> Then you dont need any gui on your server.
<limbo_> restarting Xorg brought it back, but it's super slow on the desktop now. Anyone kneo what I'm talking about?
<FoSi> that would be great if the apps worked on his desktop.. well they work under rdp
<bekks> On linux, you dont have a RDP server ;)
<FoSi> lol
<bekks> Thats no joke.
<Gamex> hello
<lblume> bekks: xrdp?
<bekks> lblume: thats a mess, but not a reasonably sane application :)
<cfhowlett> Gamex ask your ubuntu questions
<bekks> lblume: It's even worse than plain vnc, not tunneled through ssh. :)
<lblume> bekks: Okay, I was just going to ask that, I wanted to give it a try to compare to VNC :-)
<bekks> lblume: I'd just use nxclient/nxserver from nomachine.
<FoSi> vino vnc isnt working as expected on 14.04
<FoSi> at least for me
<bekks> Then use a sane vnc server, not that vino crap. :)
<FoSi> dont need it.. but vino could do the job for some situations
<bekks> It requires a desktop - which is unwanted on a server. Everything you need can be achieved through ssh -X and a X server on the client.
<lblume> bekks: Mostly so far I tend to run a regular VNC server when I need it and start what's needed inside.
<ansic> I get black screen after I wake up my notebook and login, I'm using xubuntu 14.04,dell inspiron 1121
<bekks> lblume: Yeah.
<abdu> i am happy today
<cfhowlett> abdu ask your ubuntu question
<sombot_> hello, I'm missing the ldconfig on ubuntu 12.04. Could anyone suggest where I can get it and where to put it on my system?
<ansic> first time to use irc, curious :)
<EmsY> hey guys.
<WolfLambert> Hi EmsY
<EmsY> Anyone installed Lazarus (free pascal) on ubuntu?
<WolfLambert> Not me, I'm sorry
<lotuspsychje> i downloaded gpointing-device-settings to enable scroll un left mouse button on a logitech trackball, but cant get it working
<manel> hi
<manel> :D
<WolfLambert> lotuspsychje: does the program launch?
<WolfLambert> Or is it just not applying the setting?
<WolfLambert> Hi manel
<EmsY> Maybe you know how to help me WolfLambert? I have an error " Dependency is not satisfiable: fpc (>=2.6.4)|fp-compiler (.=2.6.4)
<lotuspsychje> WolfLambert: it doesnt want to config the scroll
<lotuspsychje> WolfLambert: the trackball tab show on gpointing devices, but when i enable vertical scroll it doesnt do nothing
<WolfLambert> lotuspsychje: searched it on DuckDuckGo. There seem to be a few users who either don't get anything to change, or be able to change it but it reverts back to the standard when rebooting.
<WolfLambert> I can't find a solution
<lotuspsychje> WolfLambert: tnx anyway
<crocket> ubuntu displays kanji in a wrong font as in http://imagebin.org/308945
<llutz> EmsY: did you try to install lazarus from repos or 3rd-party package?
<crocket> What should I do?
<EmsY> llutz: I think I found a solution?
<EmsY> that wasn't a question :D
<Ben64> crocket: not seeing anything wrong
<cfhowlett> crocket exactly ^^^
<crocket> Ben64, http://imagebin.org/308945
<sombot_> Where can I get the ldconfig file for ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> crocket looks like kanji to me ...
<crocket> The kanji character at the top left corner has to look like the one at the bottom right corner.
<EmsY> I downloaded only one package llutz
<crocket> But, it has additional stroke.
<Ben64> not really, just a different style
<llutz> EmsY: why dn't you use the repo-version?
<J84y5u> hi! do i need to download a specific .iso for the full disk encryption options or do i get that on all of them?
<EmsY> llutz: the repo version?
<llutz> EmsY: sudo apt-get install lazarus
<cfhowlett> crocket look at a different kanji site.  if the error is there, maybe it's a font issue.  if not, it's your kanji practice app
<EmsY> llutz: lol thanks :D
<EmsY> llutz: Do you know pascal then?
<crocket> cfhowlett, It is jisho.org
<cfhowlett> crocket ??? check multiple sources ...
<llutz> EmsY: i never really used it
<Ben64> crocket: its just different styles... if you're trying to learn kanji you should already know this
<J84y5u> hi! do i need to download a specific .iso for the full disk encryption options or do i get that on all of them?
<cfhowlett> crocket OH!  ben64 is right!
<EmsY> llutz: but have you learned pascal?
<Ben64> cfhowlett: of course i am :)
<cfhowlett> J84y5u all ISO's can do full disk encrypt - except perhaps mini
<J84y5u> cfhowlett: finally... thank you
<llutz> EmsY: not more than a " hello world", ages ago
<EmsY> I'm studying pascal first year. Can someone help me to write a program about numeral systems?
<h3r1> i have a problem installing remastersys. it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  remastersys-gui : Depends: plymouth-x11 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bekks> EmsY: you might better ask a pascal programming channel.
<EmsY> llutz: lol. I hate pascal but we have to study it here, in Latvia
<llutz> EmsY: it's still used to learn programming? odd...
<h3r1> does anybody know how to fix this?
<Slart> EmsY: I'm pretty sure there is a ##pascal or #pascal or #programming channel
<cfhowlett> EmsY this isn't pascal programming channel.  Suggest you search elsehwere for tutuorial
<EmsY> slart: ok, thanks
<yogy> hello i need some info  im pretty new to ubuntu linux  how secure is it  ? and in linux do need a antivirus  ?  im comming from windows  since im getting sick of getting the blue screen of death lol
<EmsY> okok chill
<cfhowlett> !virus|yogy
<ubottu> yogy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EmsY> llutz: I'm shocked aswell. I went to study for a programmer, I didn't know that first year we'll learn only pascal and second year Delphi...
<Ben64> yogy: security depends on what you do. you still need to follow certain practices to be the safest
<cfhowlett> yogy avoid 411 scams and pron sites will solve most issues
<llutz> EmsY: well, it has no real practical relevance but still is a good way to learn structured programming i'd guess
<EmsY> llutz: it's difficult..
<EmsY> comparing to other languages.
<yogy> ill just be using ubuntu alone  as a only os on one pc     just using for basicly sending and receiving emails  and  music and videos ( youtube )  & skype  for all that it shauld be pretty secure hey ??
<h3r1> HELLO!!! can anyone help me??? How can i fix the following: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  remastersys-gui : Depends: plymouth-x11 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rimdeker> Hello guys, is it possible for me to install an older kernel in Ubuntu 14.04? AMD has no stable drivers for my GPU for the 3.13 kernel, yet
<Ben64> yogy: you might want to avoid getting a java plugin for your web browser, thats a big security risk on any os
<rimdeker> h3r1: Try sudo apt-get install plymouth-x11 before installing remastersys-gui
<cfhowlett> !remastersys|h3r1
<cfhowlett> h3r1 remastersys is abandonware
<lawnewbie> test
<h3r1> hi rimdeker!!! i already tried it. i get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  plymouth-x11 : Depends: libplymouth2 (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu31.1 is to be installed                 Depends: plymouth (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu31.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<lawnewbie> tomorrow, ill do my national exam. please give me suggestion T..T
<bekks> lawnewbie: Learn.
<rimdeker> lawnewbie: study?
<rimdeker> bekks: heh
<CasW> Hey guys, I'm having some problem with my sound card. It had a terrible white noise, but I managed to fix that using HDA_Analyzer (as suggested by this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/705633). The problem is, though, that I have to do that every time I boot, is there some way to do it automatically? What fixes the white noise is muting Val[2] and Val[3] in Node[0x0c] AUD_MIX
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 705633 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[Realtek ALC889] Horrible Sound distortion" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<h3r1> cfhowlett, what does that mean? it is still the best system recovery tool i know under linux
<lawnewbie> bekks,rimdeker: i want to pratice online, can u suggest me the web ? :3
<rimdeker> lawnewbie: What field/subject?
<cfhowlett> h3r1 no longer maintained
<bekks> lawnewbie: Do you have a ubuntu support question?
<cfhowlett> lawnewbie you seem to to be lost - your personal tutor is not in this channel.  Please restrict yourself to ubuntu questions.
<dekatch> hey guys. i am happy :). i successfully installed thr ubuntu 11 live cd to my hd. upgraded to 12.04 for now
<h3r1> yes, i know, but it still works... i just want to install it... or do you mean it cannot be downloaded anymore?
<dekatch> i am on a amd 5350 kabini with radeon r3 apu
<h3r1> cfhowlet yes, i know, but it still works... i just want to install it... or do you mean it cannot be downloaded anymore?
<dekatch> i am so glad. its working
<h3r1> rimdeker, do you have an advice?
<lawnewbie> maybe im in wrong channel . . .
<cfhowlett> h3r1 so long as you don't expect it to function properly, install away ...
<h3r1> what tool would you recomend
<cfhowlett> !backup| h3r1
<ubottu> h3r1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rimdeker> h3r1: Get the dependencies and compile from source is an option, I guess
<h3r1> rimdeker i am not that experienced with linux... how would i do that?
<dekatch> ubuntu installed fglrx drivers for me. now i have this underscan/overscan issue. i need to adjust the overscan setting. could you tell me where to look at? its an radeon r3 apu. checked the settings/display but there is no such option. and i dont have a amd/ccc installed. any hint?
<trijntje> h3r1: don't bother compiling stuf yourself when there are alterantives. What exactly do you want to do anyway?
<rimdeker> h3r1: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/ , there should be instructions on the webpage or the source folder
<h3r1> ubottu thanx for the links... which one of all is the easiest and has a function most similar to the dist-iso on remastersys?
<ubottu> h3r1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krizoek_> is there a terminal emulator with command history?
<bekks> krizoek_: Every shell has a history.
<rimdeker> How can I install an older kernel in Ubuntu 14.04 without compiling my own?
<h3r1> trijntje i want to install remastersys, but it wont let me because there are dependencies missing and so on...  i get this message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  plymouth-x11 : Depends: libplymouth2 (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu31.1 is to be installed                 Depends: plymouth (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu31.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<bekks> rimdeker: you cant.
<rimdeker> bekks: That hurt.
<krizoek_> is there a terminal emulator with command history dialogue for quick access?
<trijntje> h3r1: no, you dont want to install remastersys. What is the end goal you want to achieve with remastersys?
<dekatch> how can i overscan my scren resolution? have an amd 5350 kabini radeon r3 apu
<trijntje> krizoek_: ctrl + r
<h3r1> trijntje i have been using it to backup my system... i create dist-iso images of my system
<bekks> h3r1: remastersys is no backup tool.
<h3r1> bekks, i jcreate an istaller iso for the case that i have to reinstall everything abck again...
<trijntje> h3r1: you can use dd or clonezilla to create iso images of your system. However, that wastes a lot of space, why don't you just make a backup of all files and folders in your personal folder?
<trijntje> that way you just reinstall ubuntu, and copy your files over from the backup
<bekks> h3r1: Which doesnt make remastersys being a backup tool. It is a live cd remastering tool.
<plavi_zmaj> hello
<plavi_zmaj> what's up people?
<h3r1> trijntje i don't use it to backup my files, i just create an iso image of the currently installed operating-system
<junka> !ot | plavi_zmaj
<ubottu> plavi_zmaj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h3r1> bekks well that's just semantics... i would like to install it to remaster my system
<trijntje> h3r1: I know that, you can use dd or clonezilla for that if you really want
<cfhowlett_> h3r1 http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<trijntje> I just think its a weird way to make a backup of essentially just your files, since you can always install ubuntu again
<bekks> h3r1: I guess you just want backups.
<cfhowlett_> h3r1 note: note supported post-precise
<h3r1> trijntje thx are they similar to remastersys? as i realized before, i am searching for a remastering tool and not for a backup tool
<trijntje> h3r1: no, dd and clonezilla can be used to create a backup of your system that you can restore. They do not generate an installable image with all your files on it
<dukeraj> hi
<dukeraj> anyone can help me
<cfhowlett_> !ask|dukeraj
<ubottu> dukeraj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dukeraj> I was trying to install ubuntu 14 desktop - 32 bit, then there is some error while installing it
<bekks> dukeraj: Which error?
<nadav> whats a better ssh management tool than putty?
<dukeraj> i think the iso file is corrupted because i tried in virtual machine, similar error, i am not sure, the installation closed
<bekks> dukeraj: Without a specific error, all these are just assumptions.
<trijntje> dukeraj: hold the shift key during boot and select 'check cd for defects'
<cfhowlett_> !md5sum| dukeraj verify the ISO then verify the bootable USB/CD
<ubottu> dukeraj verify the ISO then verify the bootable USB/CD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<llutz> nadav: openssh-client + an editor of your choice to setup ~/.ssh/config
<dukeraj> when i try to install ubuntu again, i could find ubuntu is already installed along with my windows xp, i am really confused, when i restart it boot into windows xp
<dekatch> oh wait. i fixed the overscan issue myself. i actually had amdccc installed. it just doesnt display an icon in taskbar
<h3r1> does anybody know how to fix the following? The following packages have unmet dependencies:  plymouth-x11 : Depends: libplymouth2 (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu31.1 is to be installed                 Depends: plymouth (= 0.8.2-2ubuntu30) but 0.8.2-2ubuntu31.1 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<trijntje> dukeraj: that means the installation failed late in the process, when most files were already written to the harddisk. Check the cd for defects and try installing again if there are no errors
<dukeraj> i use usb stick
<bekks> h3r1: Yo have been told multiple times on how to fix it. Do you actually listen to advises?
<bekks> h3r1: It isnt supported on your system anymore, and ou have to manually compile it if you want to use it.
<trijntje> dukeraj: then check the usb stick for defects ;)
<dekatch> can i change the bevahior for double click in a titlebar?
<dekatch> i want to minimize that way
<slikts_> why is the unity launcher and app bars in front of fullscreen windowed games? it's impossible to play because of this shit
<trijntje> slikts_: because a game is not fullscreen if its windowed?
<slikts_> trijntje: it's supposed to be in front anyway
<dukeraj> the MD5 check sums are different, my iso is corruped
<dukeraj> how now?
<slikts_> trijntje: it's called borderless windowed mode
<bekks> dukeraj: Download the ISO again.
<trijntje> slikts_: no it isn't. Just play the game in fullscreen mode if you want fullscreen mode
<dekatch> dukeraj,  redownload would be my guess :)
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj delete those bad iso.  torrent the iso from ubuntu
<slikts_> trijntje: yes it is you stupid noob
<trijntje> !language | slikts_
<ubottu> slikts_: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<slikts_> trijntje: you have no clue what you're talking about
<cfhowlett_> slikts_ no insults, no names and check the attitutde
<dukeraj> ubuntu 14 desktop 32 bit,  i download from alternative download from official site, is there any other download source?
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj notice: TORRENT.  not download
<slikts_> trijntje: http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Glossary:Borderless_fullscreen_windowed
<dukeraj> yea torrent
<dukeraj> i download as torrent
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj and then you verify/md5sum the ISO.
<dekatch> dukeraj, xyou have no other choice than to redownload
<dukeraj> i think i want to go for mint now....since ubuntu giving prob
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj your choice.
<trijntje> slikts_: all windows keep the top and left bar visible, and in the latest ubuntu none of the windows have borders.
<ronaldsmazitis> hello everyone I have been using ubuntu for 2 years and last week ubuntu got problems with not opening skype at all
<bekks> dukeraj: hopefully your mint iso download will not be corrupted. :>
<ronaldsmazitis> also qt applications fail on copy/paste keys
<slikts_> trijntje: it actually works… sometimes, but now it suddenly stopped working
<dekatch> bekks, he probably goes windows then :=
<slikts_> trijntje: and non-maximized windows have borders
<bekks> dekatch: Hopefully.
<ronaldsmazitis> can somebody help find a problem
<slikts_> trijntje: also things like video players or browsers in fullscreen also aren't proper fullscreen
<ronaldsmazitis> skype works on virtual machine
<ronaldsmazitis> where I run it on xubuntu
<dekatch> but btw. linux mint. installed the latest version yesterday. v16. wasnt able to install fglrx..
<slikts_> trijntje: but are in front anyway
<trijntje> slikts_: I dont know what that page is about, but it says that what you are trying to do is buggy, messy, and no longer supported
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody can read
<dekatch> there were non available on mint.
<basiclaser> hey guys how come latest ubuntu is not picking up devices? I see that bluez is installed, i also installed blueman packages. Nothing seems to spot my headphones
<ronaldsmazitis> what I just wrote
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: its in the partner repo, or grab the deb from skype website
<slikts_> trijntje: no, you have NO CLUE what you're talking about. try pressing F11 in a browser, it's supposed to be in front too, so this behavior from unity is BUGGED
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip I have it installed
<ronaldsmazitis> it doesn't work suddenly
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: ok are you using Unity shell?
<ronaldsmazitis> just as qt apps fial to start
<ronaldsmazitis> etc
<trijntje> slikts_: f11 works for me, and I'm bored of being insulted by you. Good luck figuring out whats wrong
<bekks> slikts_: Nope. F11 is fullscreen, not "fullscreen and modal on top of everything else".
<ronaldsmazitis> qt creator designer doesn't starts at all
<dukeraj> which ubuntu desktop 32bit is best ?
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: if you run: sudo iwlist scan ,do you detect the headphones?
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm on ubuntu unity
<bekks> dukeraj: The one that you like the most.
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj matter of opinion
<ronaldsmazitis> 12.04 LTS
<dukeraj> i am new
<slikts_> bekks: but that ALSO doesn't work for me, browser in F11 and videos are under the unity crap
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: if you run it from terminal. Do you get any useful output?
<ronaldsmazitis> Aborted.
<dukeraj> i think i will go for version 12.04
<ronaldsmazitis> I reinstalled it several times
<bekks> dukeraj: Just use 14.04
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip: nah nothing intelligable
<dekatch> dukeraj, 12.04 here works fine for me :)
<ronaldsmazitis> deleted configurations, and etc
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing helps
<cuyotte> Why not 14.04?
<dekatch> with amd 5350 kabini + radeon r3 apu
<dukeraj> how about backtrack linux, did u guys use that ?
<dekatch> this hardware was releaed april/2014
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: then i'd start by checking bluetooth works with other devices to verify its working ok
<dekatch> last month
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj not supported here.
<dekatch> mp3, video, 3d accel. amdccc all is working
<ActionParsnip> dukeraj: that is supported in #backtrack-linux
<slikts_> bekks, trijntje: the point is that there are more kinds of fullscreen than just the typical exclusive fullscreen
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj if you really want to learn linux choose a distro and stick with it!
<dukeraj> ok
<ActionParsnip> cuyotte: Precise is rock solid and mature :-)
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip: and if one has no other such devices?
<ronaldsmazitis> KDE apps get segmentation fault
<slikts_> typically game fullscreen is exclusive, and borderless windowed is fullscreen as well, just not exclusive
<ronaldsmazitis> WHY
<slikts_> and browser f11 and video fullscreen isn't exclusive either
<ActionParsnip> basiclaser: not got a mobile phone with bluetooth?
<dekatch> how it comes anyway that ubuntu 12.04 upgraded from ubunutu 11livecd supports all that stuff but linuxmint v16 doesnt?
<ronaldsmazitis> I haven't installed nothing, as this Ubuntu 12.04 was working for long time
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: so when youbrun skype in terminal it just says 'aborted'?
<dukeraj> ok what do i do after i got new .iso , what do i do with the corrupted installed ubuntu 14, its there?
<slikts> it's just a yet another instance in an endless stream of unity bugs
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, YES, you ask questions without any usable answers
<ActionParsnip> dekatch: its a different distro so will behave differntly
<cfhowlett_> dukeraj if it's corrupted DELETE
<anonymous> HI
<ogramobile> slikrs, so file a bug if you think there is one
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: i cant see your system and you havent told us much so i need to ask questions about the system dont i?
<slikts> ogramobile: there obviously is one, but I have no idea how to replicate it
<dekatch> ActionParsnip, yea. but afaik mint is based on ubuntu
<ronaldsmazitis> K3B, qt designer, qt creator all GET segmentation fault.
<dekatch> so
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: i have no idea what you have tried or anything, do I
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, I told everything
<slikts> ogramobile: and I'll bet that it's been known since a long time ago
<cfhowlett_> !md5sum|dukeraj as far as an installed OS, verify 1. the ISO you downloaded and 2. the BOOT USB/CD.  then install.
<ubottu> dukeraj as far as an installed OS, verify 1. the ISO you downloaded and 2. the BOOT USB/CD.  then install.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dekatch> the very basics should work
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: then i need more info or i wouldnt be asking, would In
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: why the attitude?
<slikts> ogramobile: I was right — it's been known about for years
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, I have i5 INTEL, hd 3000, ubuntu 12.04 LTS, running unity
<ronaldsmazitis> what would you do if you would loose connection with other people
<ActionParsnip> dekatch: depends on the distro. Some hardware wont run in Windows but run in Linux. This is also basics.
<ronaldsmazitis> + couldn't BURN dvdS OR design QT apps
<dekatch> ywell. but i am happy that it installed everything flawlessly.
<ogramobile> slikts, whats the bug number on launchpad ?
<ronaldsmazitis> I haven't installed nothing when these problems appeared
<dukeraj> torrent is so slow
<ronaldsmazitis> I don't want to reinstall everything as my files are value
<slikts> ogramobile: didn't find it in launchpad yet, just random forum threads
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: do you have backup?
<dekatch> ActionParsnip, can i change some of the UI default behavior?
<dukeraj> 1/2 kB/s
<ActionParsnip> dekatch: from what to what?
<dekatch> i want to miminize application windows with a double click on titlebar
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, I have no idea where my 500 gb
<dekatch> and also i want to minimize applications when i click the icon again in appbar
<ronaldsmazitis> are used by ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dekatch: that is a compiz setting if you use compiz
<ronaldsmazitis> my backup would be 100 gb
<ogramobile> sliktss, hiw can it be "known for years" if developers didnt get notified about it on the bugtracker ?
<ronaldsmazitis> which is alot
<dekatch> ActionParsnip, is that a package i can install?
<ronaldsmazitis> no help on skype
<ronaldsmazitis> still
<ronaldsmazitis> do I have to call microsoft
<slikts> ogramobile: it's probably in launchpad, I just haven't found it yet
<ronaldsmazitis> on this one
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: but have you got a backup copy of your 'important' data on a removable drive, like a USB storage or clioud storage?
<basiclaser> ActionParsnip: yeh ok i guess its not working then. It says bluetooth is on, and searching for devices, but does not detect my visible phone or headphones
<ActionParsnip> dekatch: unity-tweak i believe, or compizconfig-settings-manager
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, WHY you give such questions , I don't want to reinstall or something, my system was perfect
<ronaldsmazitis> license ended or something, or what
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: its a simple question, you say your data is important
<ronaldsmazitis> whatever, why qt apps crash
<dekatch> well. compiz is installed
<me-1> hi currently I am using 12.4 lts how do I upgrade to 14.4 lts..?
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: try: sudo apt-get --purge remove skype*; sudo apt-get --purge aurltoremove
<ronaldsmazitis> KDE crash handler closed unexpectedly
<slikts> me-1: apt-get dist-upgrade and pray ^___^
<Munster> hello
<ronaldsmazitis> I tried to save the report for my error report
<Krishnamurti> hello
<ronaldsmazitis> inception of errors
<ActionParsnip> me-1: sudo do-release-upgrade -d ,should do it. You will be automatically offered it in June when 14.04.1 is released
<me-1> slikts,  ActionParsnip  do i need to upgrade and update before that
<ronaldsmazitis> E: Invalid operation aurltoremove
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: once skype is fully out, delete the skype config folder in $HOME or $HOME/.config
<ronaldsmazitis> I did that
<ronaldsmazitis> like 5 times
<Munster> !pm > Krishnamurti
<ubottu> Krishnamurti, please see my private message
<ronaldsmazitis> I am no noob to ubuntu, cause I know where those configs are stored, I have no idea why KDE apps and skype keeps crashing
<ActionParsnip> me-1: no its no needed, you can even upgrade by booting to the 14.04 install CD
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: after completely removing skype and deps?
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing helps
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: how did you install skype?
<ronaldsmazitis> 2 years ago
<ronaldsmazitis> package
<me-1> ActionParsnip,  what about the apps I have already installed
<ronaldsmazitis> why on earth it would stop working
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: yes its _always_ in a package. Is it from the Ubuntu repos or from the skype website?
<ronaldsmazitis> one that was working
<ActionParsnip> Me-1: those will be updated
<ronaldsmazitis> for long time
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: if you can answer that you wil fix all software questions ever
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: how did you install skype?
<ronaldsmazitis> debian package on skype.com
<dekatch> wow thanks ActionParsnip . that compizconfig tool offers alot. have to figure somezhing out now :) thanks brb
<ronaldsmazitis> WHY THAT IS IMPORTANT WHEN ANY CHANCE I INSTALL IT IT DOESn't work by now
<ronaldsmazitis> ++ qt designer, creator + k3b
<ronaldsmazitis> and most kde apps
<ronaldsmazitis> suddenly errors
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: ok then try using the version from the Ubuntu repos. Its in the partner repo. You will need to run: sudo apt-get clean ,so that old debs are not used
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: because there are two ways to install it, so trying the other way is intelligent, yes?
<ronaldsmazitis> http://pastebin.com/PWmK4jzZ
<Krishnamurti> ronaldsmazitis,why not look for skype in the software center?
<ronaldsmazitis> what repo
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: the partner repo, second time
<ronaldsmazitis> do I have to gradually know what is url of it
<ronaldsmazitis> partner repo could be any
<xangua> !partner | ronaldsmazitis
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> ronaldsmazitis: I told you twice  yesterday I believe
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: no its the partner repo. Its been in ubuntu forever
<llutz> ronaldsmazitis: and that apt-get-thing is called "autoremove", not aurltoremove
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: as you are not a new ubuntu user i thought you'd know that
<cfhowlett_> ronaldsmazitis might be a good time for a coffee break - or anap
<ronaldsmazitis> I might not have these problems at all if not mistery
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: also run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: its a proprietary application so who knows.
<ronaldsmazitis> 0 modernizētas, 0 instalētas no jauna, 0 tiks noņemtas un 0 netiks modernizētas.
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing happened
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: you can enable the partner repo by uncommenting the line starting with 'deb' and says 'partner' on it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: then save the new file and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install skype
<ronaldsmazitis> how do I fix kde apps
<ronaldsmazitis> from segmentation faulting
<blah123> how do I turn off mouse acceleration in 14.04 ?
<ronaldsmazitis> those also suddenly fails
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: it will then download from ubuntu's partner repo (the only one that exists) and install it and all its deps
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: if you install another desktop like lxde or xfce and run it there, is it ok?
<vanboegschoten> hi all
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: where do you get that "partner repo could be any"?
<ronaldsmazitis> whatever
<ronaldsmazitis> installing from that repo
<zubuntu> hi
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: so it couldnt be just any could it. Its the partner repo.
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: just like the universe repo is the universe repo
<zubuntu> is there anybody using ThinkPad laptop and ubuntu ?
<ronaldsmazitis> OK I installed
<ronaldsmazitis> it doesn't launches
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm f******
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: ok try in xfce or lxde, see if its ok there
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: maybe its a kde thing
<ronaldsmazitis> kde or unity?
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: unity isnt a desktop, its a shell
<zubuntu> which one is better ? to install ubuntu over windows via wubi.exe or install it into seperated partition via multi boot ?
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: wubi hasnt been developed for two years
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: avoid
<zubuntu> hmm then i should install to another partiton
<zubuntu> i have 2gb ram and 250 gb harddisk
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: resize ntfs in windows then chkdsk it, then install to the freed space
<zubuntu> how much space should i give for swap area ?
<cfhowlett_> zubuntu wubi is for testing.  TESTING = not a real installation solution
<Munster> !vm | zubuntu
<ubottu> zubuntu: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zubuntu> i tried vm
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: 2.2Gb for swap as you have 2Gb RAM
<zubuntu> better to use multi boot
<zubuntu> ActionParsnip ok then
<zubuntu> is there anybody using thinkpad laptops here ?
<zubuntu> i newly purchased my laptop and it has preinstalled windows
<Munster> zubuntu, agreed, dual booting is less troublesome IME
<zubuntu> if i format everything will go
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: for less than 2Gb RAM use double size for swap, 2Gb RAM or more use the same amount of swap as RAM. I use 1.1x
<zubuntu> ActionParsnip so i will creat 2.2 or not ?
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: lots of people use thinkpads with Ubuntu
<zubuntu> can u tell it in megabytes pls ?
<cfhowlett_> zubuntu small ram: I suggest lubuntu or xubuntu
<zubuntu> cfhowlett_ i prefer native ubuntu
<loa> can't understand function of swap and why i need do it twise as ram.
<cfhowlett_> zubuntu unity is a resource hog - your choice
<ActionParsnip> Zubuntu: 2252Mb
<cfhowlett_> !swap > loa
<ubottu> loa, please see my private message
<loa> always when pc start using swap it become unusable
<zubuntu> loa i experienced that if u dont create swap partition ubuntu doesnt work stable
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: does your OS not have a calculator or something?
<loa> for what reason then swap i needed.
<zubuntu> ActionParsnip :p
<zubuntu> thx dude
<loa> zubuntu, dunno about swap, but on server there no swap at all and he is working non stop for years.
<loa> about ubuntu *
<zubuntu> hm
<loa> desktop *
<ActionParsnip> Loa: When RAM fills your system will take data from RAM and put it in swap. Then when data in swap is needed it will switch it with data in RAM. Its like the pagefile in Windows
<ronaldsmazitis> KDE applications get segmentation fault
<ronaldsmazitis> and skype doesn't works
<ronaldsmazitis> help me
<roel> if you need your swap often youd better upgrade your memory
<ActionParsnip> Loa: its why your drive goes crazy when you run lots of apps
<loa> ActionParsnip, i understand for what swap used for,
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: does it run in lxde?
<roel> and when you use SSD then swap destroys it fairly quickly
<ronaldsmazitis> no
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: sounds like a bug then
<zubuntu> which one do u suggest ? ubuntu 12.04 lts or 14.04 lts ?
<compdoc> roel, thats not true
<ronaldsmazitis> my system got f**** without notice
<loa> i am about totally unsuble system when you run out totally phisical ram and become using swap.
<ronaldsmazitis> I didn't install anything
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: updates can do that. Calm down
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: you must have, or another admin user
<compdoc> dont worry about swap. if you cant use an SSD like any hard drive, then whats the point?
<ronaldsmazitis> I hate this situation
<ronaldsmazitis> I am the overlord here
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: where?
<ronaldsmazitis> planet earth
<ronaldsmazitis> whatever
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: if you say so, billions would disagree
<zubuntu> i will upgrade to 8gb ram and SSD later :S
<loa> compdoc, can you rephrase your point, i don't get it.
<zubuntu> i need some money for that :S
<loa> didn't get it *
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, I would say, don't write if you can't help
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: ram is super cheap
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zubuntu> ActionParsnip it s about 90 $
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: i suggest you report a bug
<zubuntu> 4 gb
<lotuspsychje> lets move on guys
<zubuntu> and 8gb about 180 $
<ronaldsmazitis> KDE crash report crashes
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: ok and one weekends crazy drinking costs...?
<ronaldsmazitis> reporting bug for such wicked bug
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: use the CLI method then.
<zubuntu> ram is cheap but SSD is still expensive to me
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu sucks
<ronaldsmazitis> again
<zubuntu> additionally calculate exchange :p
<lotuspsychje> !language | ronaldsmazitis
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: dont use it then
<ronaldsmazitis> like once half year something stupid happens
<ronaldsmazitis> with my pc
<zubuntu> ActionParsnip which one is more stable 12.04 lts or 14.04 lts ?
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: never had an issue with skype
<ronaldsmazitis> I don't want to loose files filmed with 900 dollar worth camera
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: 12.04 is much more stable
<zubuntu> i wanna try 14.04
<ronaldsmazitis> Ubuntu always bring issues
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: what does skype have to do with images?
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: then use it
<ronaldsmazitis> system trashed by itself
<ronaldsmazitis> thanks ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: reinstall and restore data from backup. Easy days
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: still not given the output of the command i gave
<ronaldsmazitis> ActionParsnip, buy me memmory
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing is showing there or you want miracle
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: sure i'll send you a few 32Mb EDO SIMMs :-)
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: again, reinstall and restore data from backup
<ronaldsmazitis> damn , mysql server, my web setup
<ronaldsmazitis> all
<ronaldsmazitis> of my
<ronaldsmazitis> god damn files
<ronaldsmazitis> this is messy
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu suuuuuuucks
<ronaldsmazitis> whatever
<ActionParsnip> This is why we have backup
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: if ubuntu sucks, dont use it if you like.
<ronaldsmazitis> I wish I could switch without loosing something
<ronaldsmazitis> always
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: so you dont have baclup?
<ronaldsmazitis> always looses
<ronaldsmazitis> hate
<ronaldsmazitis> hate
<ronaldsmazitis> hate
<aguitel> i try open software-properties but error happend ,see this:http://bpaste.net/show/258504/
<ronaldsmazitis> +++
<ronaldsmazitis> because I can't
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: why do you not have backup if your data is sooooo important?
<ronaldsmazitis> once damn account got locked
<ronaldsmazitis> couldn't backup because data was crypted
<ronaldsmazitis> now again
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: and you can afford a 900$ camera but not a 100$ USB backuo drive....
<ronaldsmazitis> this is messs
<llutz> trolling, ranting etc go somewhere else pls , this is support
<ronaldsmazitis> not mine
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: dont you think its hilarious
<ronaldsmazitis> hell with you
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: no backup = data is disposable
<alfonsojon> ^
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: what if the drive motor or IDE failed. Where is your data?
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lawnewbie> . . . . .
<alfonsojon> ronaldsmazitis: Let's be a bit rational here. Just tell us your problem (as in what happened), and we'll see what we can do
<alfonsojon> I severely doubt it's broken to the point it's irrecoverable
<ronaldsmazitis> skype is Aborting.
<alfonsojon> Unless you have a hardware problem
<ronaldsmazitis> kde apps are segmenting failing
<ronaldsmazitis> I have one DVD
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: go do what you should have done ages agao. Buy a USB drive and boot to live CD. You can then access your data and put it on the USB. This is what is called a 'backup' you can then reinstall and reinstate the data. This is called a 'restore'
<ronaldsmazitis> I will take movie files and system can go it's wat
<ronaldsmazitis> way*
<alfonsojon> ronaldsmazitis: Sounds like a bad install
<beilby> Using Ubuntu 14.04 I have a password set on my user but I can logon to desktop without a password. How do I enable password?
<ronaldsmazitis> I use it for long time
<alfonsojon> Install a fresh copy over your current copy
<DusXMT> ronaldsmazitis: And if you hate ubuntu so much, you should try out a different distro. Debian likes to boast with stability, so you might try that
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: doesnt matter
<alfonsojon> It should take care of problems.
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu sucks to have issues for no reason
<alfonsojon> ronaldsmazitis: Most problems are user error...
<ronaldsmazitis> It was working until one momment
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: not worked in IT have you
<ronaldsmazitis> like what?
<alfonsojon> ronaldsmazitis: Were you doing anything when the issues cropped up?
<ronaldsmazitis> how can f skype quit for reason?
<alfonsojon> Anything in particular?
<ronaldsmazitis> nothing
<alfonsojon> ronaldsmazitis: Ask Microsoft, they develop Skype
<ronaldsmazitis> i DID
<alfonsojon> Skype on Linux has a bad history for stability
<ronaldsmazitis> twitter
<alfonsojon> You can't really blame Ubuntu for that.
<ronaldsmazitis> why
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: you can connect to skype using pidgin but text only
<blah123> uvbuntu 14.04 for some reason the tab autocomplete/list doesn't work in my terminal....
<ronaldsmazitis> kde apps segmenting fault
<ronaldsmazitis> for no reason
<alfonsojon> ronaldsmazitis: Can you send us an error log?
<dekatch> damn. ubuntu 12.04 is bought for now... ill stick to it till there are more drivers for my hardware avail.- everything works for now
<ronaldsmazitis> I did nothign
<alfonsojon> If they segfault, you should have a "Report a Bug" dialog appear
<ronaldsmazitis> no KDE error report crashes
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: is the ram healthy?
<ronaldsmazitis> aswell
<alfonsojon> Report said bug
<alfonsojon> Done.
<DusXMT> ronaldsmazitis: That might be filesystem corruption, we had such case yesterday, reinstalling the corrupt packages helped the person
<alfonsojon> Actually, that's a good idea
<dekatch> could you recommend me a tool to connect my samsung note 3? is there even a kies version?
<alfonsojon> Run memtest-x86
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: you can test ram using memtest in Grub
<alfonsojon> Restart while holding SHIFT, then select memtest-x86 with your arrow keys and hit enter
<ronaldsmazitis> ok
<zubuntu> how much space for windows and ubuntu do u suggest for 250 gb harddisk ?
<alfonsojon> zubuntu: 125/125
<alfonsojon> :)
<ActionParsnip> ronaldsmazitis: hold SHIFT at boot and Grub will show
<dekatch> zubuntu, 60GB for windows
<zubuntu> lol dekatch
<alfonsojon> zubuntu: Depends on what you use each for, actually
<xangua> dekatch: a recent version of ubuntu should have not problems using mtp for android devices
<zubuntu> maybe 10 gb ? :p
<zubuntu> alfonsojon windows will be for office and games
<alfonsojon> zubuntu: Then give it around 65-70%
<trijntje> zubuntu: the minimum for ubuntu is 8 Gb, but then you'll have to keep your data somewhere else, and don't install too many big programs
<zubuntu> hm
<alfonsojon> zubuntu: Give Windows around 175
<alfonsojon> And Ubuntu 75
<zubuntu> i see
<dekatch> xangua, i am on 12.04
<alfonsojon> I'm sadly on Windows and stuck to it
<zubuntu> thx alfonsojon
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: my desktop OS is 4Gb used of 8Gb without /opt or swap or /home
<alfonsojon> zubuntu: No problem.
<zubuntu> why alfonsojon ?
<alfonsojon> I have a 360GB hard drive
<alfonsojon> And it's mostly full
<zubuntu> hm
<alfonsojon> I have no room for Ubuntu and no second hard drive.
<zubuntu> u can use external hdd
<zubuntu> bad
<alfonsojon> "and no second hard drive."
<alfonsojon> If I had one, I would use one
<xangua> dekatch: then upgrade to a more recent version or try this (it worked for me when I was on precise) http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<ActionParsnip> alfonsojon: cleared the temp files out fully?
<zubuntu> i wouldnt use windows but games and office needs it :S
<alfonsojon> ActionParsnip: CCleaned to crap
<alfonsojon> I have around 50-something GB free
<alfonsojon> I give Windows at least 32GB of head room, cause y'know
<alfonsojon> Windows
<ActionParsnip> zubuntu: office 365 runs in web browser :-)
<alfonsojon> Google Docs > Office
<lotuspsychje> guys, lets stick to ubuntu support plz
<alfonsojon> Sorry lotus
<dekatch> xangua, i am so happy that everything is working. i am feared of upgrading and lose 3d accel and such
<WLM|weg> Someone knows a good alternative to OS X's Garageband?
<alfonsojon> WLM|weg: Audacity
<WLM|weg> I know Audacity
<alfonsojon> That's not really an alternative
<alfonsojon> But it's still good
<WLM|weg> But does that have the built-in instruments?
<dekatch> xangua, had linuxmint v16 installed yesterday. there nothing worked. no drivers avail
<alfonsojon> Hmm...
<alfonsojon> Well, that's not currently possible, BUT
<WLM|weg> I can mix using Audacity, but I'd like to create music with it, like with instruments
<WLM|weg> And I haven't got a real keyboard
<alfonsojon> There's always this
<alfonsojon> http://www.darlinghq.org/
<alfonsojon> Not currently working, but it's a good idea to keep an eye on it
<alfonsojon> It's basically Wine, but for Darwin instead of Microsoft NT.
<alfonsojon> = run OS X apps on Linux
<WLM|weg> I found it two minutes ago. I was excited until I saw "At this point, it is unlikely that Darling will run your favorite OS X application."
<alfonsojon> The day GarageBand works in that, your problem is solved
<alfonsojon> Until then, fingers crossed.
<WLM|weg> Well it doesn't need to be an exact copy of GarageBand though, just something that's able to do the same thing
<dekatch> xangua, bookmarked the page. thanks
<alfonsojon> WLM|weg: I'll crawl the internet in search for something of the like
<alfonsojon> WLM|weg: I'll let you know if I find anything
<WLM|weg> Okay, thanks!
<zubuntu> Lenovo Recovery Partition will be delete :s
<zubuntu> after i format
<alfonsojon> WLM|weg: http://ppcluddite.blogspot.com/2013/01/garageband-alternative-for-linux.html
<alfonsojon> I'm a follower of that blog and I just remembered that post.
<alfonsojon> Not sure if you'll like that program, but it seems to get the job done.
<alfonsojon> WLM|weg: There's also the other route of buying a Mac
<alfonsojon> You can pick up a good Power Mac G5 on eBay for around $100
<alfonsojon> They're still good, although you'll be on an outdated architecture.
<alfonsojon> I have a Power Mac G4 that I bought for $75 equipped with the iLife '09 suite, GarageBand included.
<alfonsojon> I can tell you it does work very well for the job, considering it's 11 years old.
<alfonsojon> I can also tell you that Kubuntu also runs quite well on this Mac.
<Krishnamurti> have anyone use bcloud?
<alfonsojon> Krishnamurti: Nope.
<dekatch> what irc clients do you guys use? the preinstalled xchat looks weird. font and such. are the good alternatives you guys could tell?
<Odd0002> does anyone have any suggestions for a fast-booting ubuntu based distro for a decently old netbook? (1 GB RAM) with a gui?
<epsilon> I have a Samsung 710N monitor of 17 inch. Its optimal resolution is 1280 x 1080 at 60 Hz.
<epsilon> I have Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my laptop.
<epsilon> I want to use only the Samsung monitor as an external monitor and I want laptop's screen be dark (turned off).
<epsilon> In Displays application I chose Mirror Displays: unchecked. Resolution: 1280 x 1080. Launcher placement: Samsung. Sticky edges: On. Rotation: Normal.
<epsilon> Questions:
<epsilon> I can't find the frequency anywhere in Displays. How can I be sure that Ubuntu chose 60 Hz, the correct frequency for my monitor? (My laptop supports the optimal resolution and 60 Hz frequency of the monitor).
<unopaste> epsilon you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<alfonsojon> Odd0002: Elementary OS
<Odd0002> alfonsojon: does it have the ubuntu repos?
<alfonsojon> Yep.
<alfonsojon> It's based on 12.04 at the moment, however
<alfonsojon> It's very stable though.
<Odd0002> oh
<alfonsojon> epsilon: I believe it should be using the correct frequency automatically
<Odd0002> I want one that I won't have to reinstall for a long time...
<Krishnamurti> <alfonsojon,why not?
<alfonsojon> Krishnamurti: What do you mean?
<alfonsojon> Odd0002: It's stable, I can tell you that.
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<dekatch> Odd0002, i am on 12.04
<dekatch> works flawlessly
<philinux> dekatch;~ xchat looks fine here
<alfonsojon> Ubuntu itself should actually run well
<Krishnamurti> i install one just now,great
<alfonsojon> Anything will run better than Windows on a netbook, just putting that out there
<daftykins> not anything ;)
<Odd0002> well it has ubuntu 14.04 minimal with openbox right now
<epsilon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7392916/                         please
<alfonsojon> Odd0002: That sounds a bit restrictive.
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: xpud boots superfast but is not ubuntu based
<blah123> my god ... this nautilus thing is so crap... how the hell do I move up folder when I'm in ssh connection? the left and right buttons just take me to my localmachine home folder.
<Odd0002> but the network disconnects exactly 5 minutes after it connects, and I can't reconnect afterwords
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: minimal + openbox = my favourite
<alfonsojon> blah123: Try Dolpin, if you're not a fan of KDE, then try Pantheon Files
<alfonsojon> There's also PCManFM
<alfonsojon> And Thunar
<dekatch> guys, no joke. i spent 2hours yesterday on linuxmint channel. they really helped me out trying to get my hardware running. but it turned out that there is currently no driver avail. since my hardware was released 04/2014.. amd apu
<alfonsojon> ...and countless others.
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: I would use it, but I'm having all sorts of problems with networking (wireless).  How do you do it?
<ActionParsnip> blah123: mount it as a local folder and it will be managed
<dekatch> and now 12.04 has anything preinstalled :)
<alfonsojon> dekatch: You'll need to wait for AMD to throw something our way
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: are there lots of networks on the same channel?
<dekatch> yep true alfonsojon
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: no, it worked really well with all other versions of ubuntu (from 9.10)
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<alfonsojon> dekatch: I had the same situation with a Windows PC
<epsilon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7392916/
<alfonsojon> It was perfectly functional, but the person wanted to update to Windows 7
<alfonsojon> I did a clean install, got all the drivers
<blah123> ActionParsnip: that's what I did. problem is I'm usually put into my users's home folder upon connecting. and now for some reason I can't go out of my home folder , I'm not jailed or anything, just nautilus refuses to move up  the directory structure....
<alfonsojon> Turns out the driver didn't exist for Windows 7 and the Vista one was horribly broken
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: 1 sec, it's on another machine
<dekatch> alfonsojon,  well, windows runs on it. but i wont afford another license
<blah123> nevermind, jjust had to reconnect and it magically fixed itself
<ActionParsnip> blah123: i use pcmanfm, kicks ass
<alfonsojon> ...there are ways
 * alfonsojon is innocent
<dekatch> i want to use this nettop as a enery saving HTPC
<dekatch> energy*
<alfonsojon> There's always the i3-4130T
<alfonsojon> It's a great CPU with a TDP of only 35W
<Odd0002> what about ARM?
<alfonsojon> There's that route too
<dekatch> true. but i already bought the amd shit :) i know intel is better for linux
<dekatch> but luckily 12.04 does its job :P
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: pastebinit doesn't work with those commands...
<dekatch> pastebin.org picpaste.org
<dekatch> those the ones i usually use
<Odd0002> dekatch: for a computer without a graphical interface?
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: copy the text and use a web based pastebin manually.....
<dekatch> Odd0002, oh sry :)
<epsilon> I posted my question at http://paste.ubuntu.com/7392916/ as you said.
<dekatch> i see . picpaste also not avail... and pastebin.org changed oO
<dekatch> nevermind
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7392974/
<django> Anyone have a guide for chrome on 12.04
<django> ?
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: according to dmesg, it connects somewhere around 20 seconds and disconnects around 320 seconds
<Voidvoid> helllooo
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: i suggest you report a bug
<trijntje> !chromium | django
<ubottu> django: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Voidvoid> i've done an app launcher with alacarte if i look for it in the dashboard i can see it but then when i click "open with" in a file extension i cant find t
<trijntje> nevermind, thats not what i meant. Isn't the package chromium-browser available for 12.04?
<Voidvoid> some help ?
<Odd0002> ActionParsnip: maybe I'll try with a liveCD?
<django> TriJetScud, is !chromium in a database?
<trijntje> !info chromium-browser precise
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 34.0.1847.116-0ubuntu~1.12.04.0~pkg884 (precise), package size 37699 kB, installed size 142275 kB
<ActionParsnip> Odd0002: worth a punt
<beilby_> Ubuntu 14.04 please help, I cannot get one user to use a password at logon, user has a password set
<django> sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable doesnt work :/
<lvfjf> in ubuntu is chromium
<alfonsojon> django: You need to add the Google PPA
<alfonsojon> If you don't want to, you can always use Chromium (sudo apt-get install chromium-browser)
<django> i think I did..
<django> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/10/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-10-11-04-10-10-10-04/
<django> wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<django> says OK
<django> then I do: sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list'
<django> nothing happens
<llutz> django: sudo apt-get update
<xangua> django: you can just download the deb from google chrome site, it will kindly add the repopsitory for you ;)
<django> i have the deb installed
<django> i did update and nothing
<xangua> django: then you already installed google chrome}
<django> nothing as in chrome isnt there when i search for it
<django> do i need to: sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable ?
<sgo11> django, yeah, after you add chrome repo and did apt-get update
<sgo11> django, do you have "google-chrome" command now?
<django> sgo11, the last thing I did was update
<sgo11> django, you can simply install it from your existing browser: chrome.google.com
<django> sgo11, how i thought ubuntu didnt have executables
<alfonsojon> django: It provides a .deb installer which will add the Google repo if it's not already on your system
<sgo11> django, just install it from your existing browser if you meet many problems. installing google-chrome is very easy. go to the link: chrome.google.com
<django> I have the .deb installed in my home folder
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey I am trying to compile this, and I am getting this error, makeinfo --html apl.texi -o apl.html --no-split
<Aki-Thinkpad> /bin/bash: makeinfo: command not found
<Aki-Thinkpad> is makeinfor a bash command?
<Aki-Thinkpad> makeinfo*
<trijntje> Aki-Thinkpad: do you have apt://build-essentials installed?
<sgo11> django, does "dpkg -l | grep -i chrome" command have any outputs?
<Aki-Thinkpad> trijntje, i'll check, thanks
<trijntje> Aki-Thinkpad: apt://build-essential, not essentialS, sorry
<llutz> Aki-Thinkpad: texinfo: /usr/bin/makeinfo           its part of texinfo package
<Aki-Thinkpad> trijntje, I do.
<Aki-Thinkpad> llutz, thanks
<django> sgo11, http://pastebin.com/aMdJinJj
<Aki-Thinkpad> llutz, looks like you get the !cookie
<Aki-Thinkpad> how did you know that btw?
<llutz> Aki-Thinkpad: apt-file search ...
<sgo11> django, I think that means you installed google-chrome-stable before and then you uninstall it somehow.
<Aki-Thinkpad> llutz, can you pm to me how to do that?
<django> sgo11, i tried to do it again lol
<django> sgo11, but that was yesturday
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Aki-Thinkpad> :)
<llutz> Aki-Thinkpad: sudo apt-get install apt-file ; sudo apt-file update
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay great
<llutz> Aki-Thinkpad: then "apt-file search bin/makeinfo"
<Aki-Thinkpad> beautiful
<sgo11> django, if you have .deb file, you can simply double click it in nautlius and then put your password to install it.
<llutz> Aki-Thinkpad: use whatever searchpattern you like, it often will come with more finds than expected, so check the list
<Aki-Thinkpad> !cookie
<beilby_> please could someone help me with an Ubuntu user account issue?
<Night0wl> Thanks for using ubuntu on your servers, that's the best way to gain unauthorized access.
<llutz> Aki-Thinkpad: thanks, but i'm getting too fat :)
<django> sgo11, when i double click it opens the ubuntu software center and when i press install it crashes and it says do you want to repair
<Night0wl> django: are you trying to use GTK to update something? GTK is buggy and unstable, do it through the terminal
<django> Night0wl, trying to install chrome
<sgo11> django, do you have the file "google-chrome.list" in "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" directory?
<Night0wl> django: try "sudo apt-cache search chrome", it should list packages for chrome IIRC
<django> Night0wl, i get: http://pastebin.com/gGrquXRs
<sgo11> django, chrome is in the repo. why can't you do "sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable" ?
<Odd0002> is anybody here using lubuntu?
<Odd0002> where is the network manager?
<dekatch> either i am blind or there is no option  i xchat to disable channel join messages
<llutz> dekatch: right-click on channel tab, there
<Night0wl> django, good! Now type in "sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable" and you're good to go!
<ronaldsmazitis> skype and kde apps not working on 12.04, maybe I can upgrade to 14.04 from CLI
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<dekatch> oh thank you. found it
<sgo11> Night0wl, he (django) said that command didn't work for him. I have no idea why. :)
<Night0wl> sgo11, yeah, IIRC it's for some chrome OS or something
<ronaldsmazitis> so
<ronaldsmazitis> HOW TO
<ronaldsmazitis> upgrade
<ronaldsmazitis> from 12.04 to 14.04
<Night0wl> django, just install firefox
<llutz> ronaldsmazitis: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ronaldsmazitis> -d means development
<ronaldsmazitis> right?
<Night0wl> -d means dick
<ronaldsmazitis> okay
<llutz> ronaldsmazitis: yes, needed until 14.04.1 is out
<sgo11> django, can you run "sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable" now? if no, what is the error message?
<ronaldsmazitis> when 14.04.1 is out?
<IdleOne> !behelpful | Night0wl
<ubottu> Night0wl: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<palomer> hey, how do I install ffmpeg on ubuntu?
<ronaldsmazitis> palomer sudo apt-get install
<dekatch> i just downloaded google chrome via the provided .deb package on google.com. double click it and ubuntu will do the rest
<ronaldsmazitis> ffmpeg
<Night0wl> ubottu, wow, where is the fun in that? Don't worry guys, I'll fuck off back to rizon right after I'm banned
<palomer> ffmpeg has no installation candidates
<ronaldsmazitis> add repo palomer
<django> lol chrome works now *cheers*
<ronaldsmazitis> ubuntu software center has software sources where you add
<ronaldsmazitis> line you will find on ffmpeg homepage
<django> anyone know here how to work wiht bios settings?
<ronaldsmazitis> what do you want to work with django
<ronaldsmazitis> bios differs by machine
<ronaldsmazitis> there is even 3d bios for some
<dekatch> i have graphical uefi  :)
<django> ronaldsmazitis, right I have a lenovo ideapad with nvidia/intel graphics..i want to know how i can disable my nvidia in bios so my computer doesnt get hot when i run ubuntu
<ronaldsmazitis> well, you should try NVIDIA drivers
<dekatch> django, no you wont disable your internal gpu
<ronaldsmazitis> but linus once said fuck you nvidia (sorry for quete )
<django> I updated nvidia drivers through the update manager and ubuntu died
<sgo11> django, if your bios provide that option, then go ahead and disable it. if not, you are out of luck.
<ronaldsmazitis> *profanity (amazing word) is not allowed so I'm sorry
<django> such a pain having the nvidia graphics card fully running when ubuntu doesnt even need it
<dekatch> ronaldsmazitis, you are talking about linus torvalds?
<DGJones> django: I've got a Lenovo Y510P with dual graphics, all I ever use is the Nvida, I don't have any heat issues at all
<django> DGJones, well i do :D
<DGJones> django: I'm using 14.04 with nvidia-prime and its switchable between nvidia/intel using the nvidia x server settings
<ronaldsmazitis> dekatch, yeah
<django> DGJones, I have 12.04
<dekatch> django, booting into bios depends from manufacturer to manufacturer. i suggest your manual
<dekatch> can be f2, f10 or del during post
<DGJones> django: Ah, that'll explain it
<PotatoHead007> hello everyone :)
<PotatoHead007> can someone tell me what program i can use to schedule downloads?
<django> DGJones, whats so special about 14.04?
<DGJones> django: Just more up to date and works better with optimus graphics
<ronaldsmazitis> lets see, maybe skype will go on 14.04
<django> DGJones, is it a stable release?
<ronaldsmazitis> it's not yet hit on .01
<ronaldsmazitis> but seems like it should be stable
<DGJones> django: It has been for me, I've not had any issues since I started using it while it was in development
<ronaldsmazitis> via more testers will find more bugs
<sgo11> 14.04 has many bugs related to nvidia driver and graphics, especially for optimus laptop.
<PotatoHead007> can someone tell me what program i can use to schedule downloads?
<ronaldsmazitis> intel integrated shouldn't be problem right?
<llutz> PotatoHead007: atd/cron
<ronaldsmazitis> I guess upgrading will make skype go
<ronaldsmazitis> for whatever is reason it failes to work
<ronaldsmazitis> as kde apps crash for no reason
<ronaldsmazitis> I use slowmoUI granjow app which crashed, and since that few other apps have problem aswell
<tdn> How do I get access to the desktop when I have SSH access to a machine? Can I logon via VNC or similar? How to set that up?
<PotatoHead007>  /nickserv set mailblock off
<PotatoHead007> um...
<llutz> ronaldsmazitis: so you're using crashing 3rd party stuff and rant all the time about *buntus buggyness?
<ronaldsmazitis> llutz kdenlive has no slowmo capabilities
<squeakytoy2> Hey all. Can I ask a newbie question? I have downloaded Dart SDK, and inside there is an executable called "dart". For 1.2.0 I could write "./dart", but for v1.3.6 "./dart" tells me "No such file or directory" -- what could be wrong?
<ronaldsmazitis> as audio doesn't get speed effect
<llutz> ronaldsmazitis: that's not the point
<ronaldsmazitis> llutz, I just couldn't find other apps that would crash
<ronaldsmazitis> or what I would have done to system
<llutz> ronaldsmazitis: blame 3rd-party devs for that, not here
<PotatoHead0077> Hello, can someone please suggest a pakage which allosw me to schedule various downloads?
<llutz> PotatoHead0077:  at/cron
<ronaldsmazitis> this PC I'm on servers skatetunes.sytes.net , it's maybe completely offtopic, or somebody did this for my system
<ronaldsmazitis> or microsoft just put cookie for my skype
<ronaldsmazitis> no idea
<PotatoHead0077> llutz, thanks
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm not developing linux or whatever, more problems I get is out of my control
<ronaldsmazitis> makes me feel helpless
<Locke2002> squeakytoy2: If that dart file is a script, not an executable, you may need to chmod +x
<ronaldsmazitis> lets blame KDE aswell
<squeakytoy2> Locke2002, no, it should be an executable.
<ronaldsmazitis> there crash reporting crashes aswell
<squeakytoy2> Locke2002, should I do a screen shot?
<Locke2002> That's all I got, sorry.
<mm_> converting doc into edit mode destroy the document alittle
<mm_> any idea?
<ronaldsmazitis> I will praise the GOd if upgrade will fix my kde/skype issue
<ronaldsmazitis> mm_ ms office doc?
<ronaldsmazitis> editing doc was flawless last time I tried
<mm_> yes
<mm_> online office
<Locke2002> squeakytoy2: What does it say when you type: file dart
<mm_> online office review  the doc. when go to edit it. things got ugly
<squeakytoy2> Locke2002, a lot of stuff, you want me to paste it?
<Locke2002> file dart > file dart | pastebinit
<Locke2002> oops
<Locke2002> file dart | pastebinit
<mm_> how to install office with wine
<mm_> any free office out there
<squeakytoy2> Locke2002, i think i know problem, its x32 vs x64
<Locke2002> That's where I was going, heh
<Locke2002> Annoying how it just says no such file instead of explaining it's the wrong architecture
<dekatch> is there a way to move the dock bar to bottom?
<xangua> dekatch: If you mean the unity launcher, no
<ronaldsmazitis> KDE has gone to 14.04 already
<ronaldsmazitis> that could be why older apps gets segmentation fault
<dekatch> xangua, talking about the "launcher" thing on the left side yw
<Overboost> It's the unity launcher, nah you can't move it
<dekatch> unfortunately xD because apple has a patent on the bottom side? xD
<dekatch> there are ways to replace unity launcher with an alternative one which is capable of moving positions?
<django> is the ubuntu terminal same as the mac?
<xangua> dekatch: install fallback mode and you can use any launcher you want with it
<dekatch> mac is a stripped down unix wannabe. stable though,.
<xangua> dekatch: I believe you need to install gnome-panel for fallback mode, not sure
<dekatch> hmmm. ill stick with the unity launcher for now....
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n>  i installed the icedtea-plugin, but java is not working in chromium, any ideas how to solve it ?
<dekatch> hm. ubuntu has experienced an internal error: package gvfs-backends 1.12.1-0ubuntu1.2
<bazhang> !info gnome-session-fallback | dekatch
<ubottu> dekatch: gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-panel): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME Flashback (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.0-1ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 250 kB
<dekatch> well ye thanks bazhang . but as said. ill stick with unity launcher for now
<dekatch> brb
<qwk> Hello guys, I have a problem when im installing some program from aptitude like mumble or vidalia they are on a different language. Do you know how I could fix this?
<qwk> I guess it is frence or "netherland"
<redmaniac> hello, guys
<trijntje> qwk: settings -> language I would think
<redmaniac> I  have a problem with sound in 14.04
<redmaniac> anybody can help me?
<MonkeyDust> redmaniac  start with a question
<redmaniac> when I plug in smartphone headphones I get no microphone
<redmaniac> I can, however, switch it on from pulse audio
<MonkeyDust> redmaniac  in a terminal, type     alsamixer     anything disturbing there?
<redmaniac> I have a asus n550JV with Ubuntu 14.04, can this be done automatically?
<redmaniac> yes, mic was set to 0
<whoever> hi all , trying to use smartctl to give me advanced notice when a drive is about to fail ? is there a script that will perodicly run? and how often is perodicly , I am looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools can someohe assist ?
<redmaniac> @MonkeyDust, why doesn't this set automatically?
<whoever> a better question probably is is there a script already included  that i just need to edit for time that it will run or do i need to write one from scratch
<binali> Hi people! I need help. How can I route packets from eth0 to wlan0?
<veryhappy> Hey guys, i found the reason why my netbook doesn't boot Ubuntu but only Windows, why didn't the installer install GRUB?
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<veryhappy> binali: maybe arp
<binali> redmaniac, try to reinstall pusle audio!
<whoever> binali: why would you do that , it sounds like the same box either way
<redmaniac> @binali, how do I do that?
<redmaniac> last time I tried that I was left without indicators :)
<binali> apt-get --reinstall install pulseaudio
<zenNamaste> howdy all. I bought a new ssd today. After installed ubuntu1404 I meet following warnings:  ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<zenNamaste> does it mean the ssd is broken?
<binali> Somebody  help me? )
<veryhappy> binali: if you can't read, no answer's gonna help you.
<Deihmos_> is there areason why ubuntu feels so sluggish? expecially when scrolling webpages it isn't nearly as smooth as it is in windows
<veryhappy> binali: i wrote try arp
<binali> arp??
<Deihmos_> i installed the nvidia drivers and it did not make a diffeence
<veryhappy> binali: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Address_Resolution_Protocol there's the command arp in Linux
<redmaniac> binali: after I reinstall is there any starting necessary>
<redmaniac> binali: after I reinstall is there any starting necessary?
<skinux> Why would I have sound using "Ubuntu" desktop, but not "Gnome" desktop?
<MonkeyDust> redmaniac  why do you ask everything twice? why do you ask everything twice?
<binali> Now, try to listen music))
<redmaniac> MonkeyDust: sorry, I was just trying to correct the previous line :) maybe you can answer twice too :)
<MonkeyDust> redmaniac  repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone enters who canhelp
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<redmaniac> binali: reinstalling pulse doesn't seem to do the trick
<skinux> What information do you guys need to help?
<veryhappy> skinux: if nobody answers you, nobody knows an answer right now.
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<ActionParsnip> redmaniac: does sound work otherwise?
<redmaniac> ActionParsnip, yes, when I log in for the first time the external speakers and mic work, only after I plug in the headphones they cease to work, and they still don't work after removing
<redmaniac> ActionParsnip: I can fix this from pulseaudio control by manually choosing input and output channels, but it's tedious to do it each time
<kamil_> hello;d
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<evanvarvell> got banned from debian-ops
<kamil_> Maybe PL ?
<evanvarvell> got banned from debian-offtopic.....how.....why?
<DGJones> evanvarvell: We can't help you with debian bans, you'll need to contact their channel ops
<whoever> I am tring to run the script unter utility checking all disks at onece https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools and I am using the supplied script invoke command and am told offline , short command toes not extist can someone assist
<llutz> !ot | evanvarvell: why? why ask you here?
<ubottu> evanvarvell: why? why ask you here?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<whoever> I don't see where I have gone wrong with this
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<aguitel> i installe fresh 14.04 , when I boot up, the process stops and the normal grub screen is replaced after a short while by a message saying:"error: malformed file, press any key to continue"Pressing a key allows booting to continue.Someone else who experienced this found that the problem went away after having re-installed grub. I tried this but this did not resolve the problem for me. any tips?
<evanvarvell> i am seeking help from where ever they never told me why they banned me
<bazhang> evanvarvell, its not here
<llutz> evanvarvell: /join #freenode
<[[thufir]]> I did a clean install of trusty, rather than upgrade.  mp3's play fine in totem, and the test sound works fine in sound settings.  However, youtube clips are silent....I don't know what question to ask.   It's not just one youtube video, but across the board.
<[[thufir]]> oh, I downloaded the youtube videos with flashgot, not playing them through the browser.
<stephanie_> just installed lubuntu and am having an issue with the firefox address bar: http://i.imgur.com/wS7SG4u.png
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<bekks> stephanie_: and whats the issue?
<stephanie_> i realize there's a lubuntu channel but there's only 60 people in there, so i thought i'd check here too
<stephanie_> bekks, check the image link i just posted
<bekks> stephanie_: I did. Whats the issue?
<stephanie_> bekks, do you not see the colored bands in the address bar obscuring the text?
<bekks> stephanie_: I do see them - but things are easier when you just state whats to be seen. :)
<andreea_c> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<stephanie_> actually it's easier when you can just look at them and intuitively understand
<stephanie_> it's pretty obvious
<stephanie_> someone on the forums said xubuntu is having the same issue
<[[thufir]]> is there a trick to getting mp4 to play with sound in totem?
<rite> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=thufir: you have to install codecs
<veryhappy> is there any reason that GRUB doesn't install on my hard disk in the MBR of /dev/sda but tells me that "Installation finished. No error reported."? I already checked the boot order.
<karbofos> hi, i have compiz problem on ubuntu 12.10, on some windows minimize and close buttons become unavailable, is there some workaroud?
<philinux> [[thufir]];~ try these mp4 test files. http://download.wavetlan.com/SVV/Media/HTTP/http-mp4.htm
<philinux> [[thufir]];~ works fine here
<[[thufir]]> philinux: thx
<[[thufir]]> that test file played fine from the browser, and what flashgot got played fine, too.  So, maybe I'm downloading mp4's without sound...? from youtube.
<Deihmos> is chrome laggy in ubuntu ?
<StupidDanbo> how am I supposed to write an installation ISO to USB without making the mistake of writing over a HDD partition like I just did?
<Deihmos> i cannot figure out why it is so laggy on my laptop
<philinux> [[thufir]];~ cant remember if you need ubuntu-restricted-extras package for mp4
<StupidDanbo> I did this like half a dozen times a couple months ago and didn't think I'd make such a stupid mistake.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: You have to figure out whats your USB and whats your disk.
<StupidDanbo> how?
<veryhappy> StupidDanbo: you might be able to use fdisk to check
<StupidDanbo> I thought it was sdb. I thought I saw in some output that sdb was the usb device.
<karbofos> guys, anyone familiar with compiz?
<StupidDanbo> fidsk -l ? I don't see anything that says USB.
<veryhappy> karbofos: a bit.
<veryhappy> bekks: you got an idea for me?
<bekks> StupidDanbo: fdisk -l tells you the sizes, at least. Thats most likely sufficient to identify devices.
<StupidDanbo> well obviously it wasn't, because I screwed it up.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Then you did not identify it correctly.
<StupidDanbo> how do I identify it correctly?
<karbofos> compiz behaves laggy, on some windows close and minimize are visible but still unavailable, i.e. firefox, skype..
<bekks> StupidDanbo: By looking at fdisk -l, dmesg, lsblk for example.
<StupidDanbo> I did look at it.
<StupidDanbo> what about it?
<veryhappy> bekks: i forgot to tell you that i could got grub on another hard disk of my notebook hard drive to run...
<StupidDanbo> what command will say "USB" to identify a USB stick?
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Those commands are sufficient to identify devices correctly.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: It will tell you the size, e.g., and it will tell you that you just plugged in that device after plugging it in.
<veryhappy> bekks: and when i swapped the hard disks i saw on my notebook that grub wasn't installed at all.
<StupidDanbo> I hate this world. I hate it so much.
<veryhappy> StupidDanbo: no, just get your head into this.
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<StupidDanbo> oh boy. numbers. I couldn't possibly get those numbers mixed up or misinterpreted, maybe getting the scale wrong.
<StupidDanbo> or not actually knowing how big things are supposed to be.
<StupidDanbo> so none of them will say "USB"?
<bekks> StupidDanbo: No.
<StupidDanbo> I coulda sworn I had it right. how do I make sure that after I THINK I'm right that I'm not wrong?
<Slart> StupidDanbo: lshw might give you more info.. you should be able to see what usb port it is connected to and so on
<bekks> StupidDanbo: By using the commands given and identifying your desired device.
<bekks> lsusb will show that too
<Slart> SunilJoshi: sudo lshw  in a terminal will give you a loooong mass of text to look at
<veryhappy> ok, i'm gonna come back later...
<veryhappy> take care
<StupidDanbo> I don't understand. I wiped the wrong partition on a backup HD, but the installation ISO I put on it is stopping me from booting off the primary HDD that weren't wiped... so I can't get anything.
<Slart> SunilJoshi: sorry, got the wrong nick
<bekks> StupidDanbo: What does "is stopping me" means in that contect?
<StupidDanbo> I don't know. somehow its booting from the HDD that it wasn't booting from before?
<SunilJoshi> Slart: no problem :), Cheers!
<StupidDanbo> god... I just lost the last few months of my pathetic stupid life.
<slikts> are there already some usable DEs that would use mir or wayland?
<Shadow365> 'ello
<StupidDanbo> with a single command.
<Shadow365> Hope everyone is doing wel
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Define "somehow" please. And just describe what is happening, whitout assumptions like "somehow" "it is stopping me", etc.
<mehdix> Could somebody answer my question on askubuntu regarding evolution compile please: http://is.gd/iTuT0L
<Shadow365> I'm having a bit of a permission problem. I'm not sure what the best way to solve this is. I've looked through several tutorials and Google'd my ass off but no luck so far.
<Shadow365> After having a lot of problems setting up a server on Windows 7 (having to restart the Server service all the time among other problems) I've setup one on Ubuntu. All went well so far but I'm stuck now.
<StupidDanbo> I copied the ISO to sdb (which turned out to be my backup HD with a broken installation of CrunchBang on it}, I then rebooted, tried to install Xubuntu over my Xubuntu installation on the primary HDD, realized I wasn't prepared, restarted, unplugged the USB stick, got the installation ISO's boot menu despite the USB stick being removed, realized with horror what had happened...
<Slart> Shadow365: "a server"? web server? mail server? what kind?
<Shadow365> Slart: Mea culpa. file sharing and maybe printer sharing
<Shadow365> Basically I've created 2 users, setup file sharing and all but the 2 directories I've setup are on a drive that I want to be owned by an admin. I gave the users the permissions they need for those directories but they can't see them since they're the sub-directories of said drive owned by the admin
<Art_> sup folks hope all is well. got an odd problem was hoping to get pointed in the right direction. Got a 9TB USB 3.0 drive connected to my Ubuntu box (being used by SB,SabNZB, and CP) and I randomly have the mounts drop. Went through the syslog but couldnt find anything useful. Anywhere else I should be looking?
<StupidDanbo> I can't check my BIOS settings because I'm on the computer now. I have to assume copying the installation ISO to the 2nd HDD changed my BIOS to boot from it. I hope it's that easy to fix.
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Stop spamming
<_PlayMCPENetwork> Its annoying
<StupidDanbo> is there any way to restore a partition that I copied over with an installation ISO? the installation was only like 1GB, so maybe the rest of the files are still good? T_T
<StupidDanbo> I did a cp xubuntu.iso /dev/sdb
<me-1> hi...I have just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04  but my computer  has become very slow..any suggestions..?
<StupidDanbo> it's not fair. this shouldn't be possible. I thought I was being careful.
<imdea> Hi, I'm trying to configure an ubuntu 14.04 server with apache and php-fpm but when I do apt-get install libapache2-mod-fastcgi it tells me that it doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<Aleks> hi all, anyone has any experience with Ubuntu Touch ? I'm trying to install it on a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (version 14.04) but I'm always stuck at boot (only the samsung logo appears and that's it). There is a solution for this on the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n8000#Known_issues) but I change the file in the archive, reflash the image (after I rezip it) but the problem persists. Any idea to what might be going on ?
<StupidDanbo> I'd better check my bios. if I can't even boot into the partitions that are perfectly fine, I'll be totally screwed. well, at least I have this live installation. :P
<Art_> sup folks hope all is well. got an odd problem was hoping to get pointed in the right direction. Got a 9TB USB 3.0 drive connected to my Ubuntu box (being used by SB,SabNZB, and CP) and I randomly have the mounts drop. Went through the syslog but couldnt find anything useful. Anywhere else I should be looking?
<bekks> StupidDanbo: If you overwrote something with the ISO, you have to restore you backup, which you took before.
<Slart> !restore
<bekks> !backup | Slart
<ubottu> Slart: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> oh.. no factoid.. ubottu, you disappoint me again =)
<Slart> bekks: I was looking for the one about restoring deleted files
<MonkeyDust> !restore
<bekks> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Slart> !undelete
<Slart> ah.. yes
<bekks> That will not apply since the files were overwritten.
<[[thufir]]> I like dar (disk archiver) for backups, personally.
<imdea> any ideas?
<bekks> imdea: Did you look at the list of available apache packages?
<StupidDanbo> bekks, don't all those backups require me to have done them before I lost the partition?
<imdea> bekks: where do I do that?
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Of course. File not being backed up qualifies them as not worth being kept.
<bekks> imdea: In your package manager, e.g.
<imdea> bekks: How do I enable multiverse repo?
<fa7ad> Hey i lost my partition once. I was able to get most of it back by running what was it? Testdisk or gpart from a live disc
<StupidDanbo> bekks, the HDD WAS the backup. but I didn't keep them in two places.
<bekks> imdea: What do you need that for? :)
<StupidDanbo> why can;'t I ever do anything right.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: So you still have one copy.
<StupidDanbo> no.
<StupidDanbo> the one copy was the one I overrote.
<imdea> bekks: it seems that this apache package is available in that repository: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<bekks> StupidDanbo: So it was no backup, but the production data.
<StupidDanbo> I must be retarded
<bekks> imdea: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89096/how-do-i-enable-the-multiverse-repository
<StupidDanbo> I should buy two HDDs and do that stupid RAID thing.
<bekks> imdea: Personally, I'd not use FastCGI, since it is a nightmare in terms of security.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: RAID is NO backup.
<daftykins> 'stupid RAID' lawl
<bekks> In terms of backup, RAID actually is stupid.
<imdea> bekks: why? I've read the opposite actually, plus it's better for high traffic sites.
<StupidDanbo> then I wouldn't have to rely on my human brain to figure out which files I need to copy because there would be two of everything automatically.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Thats nonsense.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: You should read up what RAID is, and how it works. Then you will know that a RAID is no backup at all.
<StupidDanbo> I read about RAID.
<bekks> imdea: Where did you read that? :)
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Obviously either the wrong stuff or not enough.
<StupidDanbo> you can set it up so that two drives mirror everything.
<StupidDanbo> so that if one fails, you use the other one.
<imdea> bekks: don't remember the link exactly... but why is it a nightmare in terms of security?
<compdoc> raid 1 is an excellent kind of backup
<bekks> StupidDanbo: And if you overwrite files on one side, the are overwritten on the other side too.
<StupidDanbo> ah fuck. you're right.
<bekks> compdoc: After splitting the mirror and putting one disk into the shelf.
<StupidDanbo> there's no way to win.
<bekks> StupidDanbo: There is. Use backups.
<IdleOne> Please keep the language clean in here
<StupidDanbo> "use backups"
<ogra_> doing proper backups to an external disk makes you win ;)
<StupidDanbo> use backups
<bekks> StupidDanbo: Get a second disk, and create backups.
<StupidDanbo> use blah blah blackups
<bekks> StupidDanbo: bla bla. Setting you onto ignore. Bla bla.
<ogra_> how did you get into that state anyway ?
<bekks> ogra_: He overwrote vital data with an ISO.
<StupidDanbo> I TRY
<ogra_> bekks, oh fun ...
<bekks> ogra_: And he bla bla doesnt bla bla backups. That says it all about the importance of those data.
<ogra_> :)
<StupidDanbo> I dont even exist off the computer.
<cassio> how do I get to the printer manager to see why my printer isn't working?
<StupidDanbo> all the time I put in, I shoujldn't be this stupid at computers.
<luist> what package comes with command oowriter? i need it to convert DOC to PDF
<StupidDanbo> I must be retarded.
<ogra_> well, usually your computer protects you from doing such stuff like raw writing an iso to a disk
<redmaniac> can anybody help with a sound problem for a Asus N550JV on Ubuntu 14.04? The pulse audio input and output don't seem to switch correctly when plugging in a smartphone headset with microphone
<ogra_> unless you do it as root ... in which case you confirmed before "yes, i know exactly what i'm doing2
<ogra_> redmaniac, does the socket even support such headsets ?
<StupidDanbo> yeah. it gave an error when I tried to use "cat" to write the ISO, and I had no idea what the problem was. but it went ahead when I used "cp" instead.
<redmaniac> ogra_, how do I know that?
<ogra_> redmaniac, well, are there separate sockets for mic and headphones ?
<dgarstang> Ubuntu 14, NVIDIA GK106... what drivers should I use? a) NVIDIA ones, b) Ubuntu ones, c) proprietary ones?
<redmaniac> ogra_ I assume it doesn, since I can manually make it work with PAUV
<ogra_> then it most likely is just a "stereo out" one
<redmaniac> ogra_, my problem is that the switching is done incorrectly
<StupidDanbo> I wish i knew what to do. I always make these mistakes. and I go "oh god, how do I stop doing this?" I can't rely on my mind to do it, because my mind keeps fucking it up like that. I need like a checklist or something.
<IdleOne> StupidDanbo: Stop swearing please
<ogra_> redmaniac, sounds like a bug then, file it against pulseaudio ...
<StupidDanbo> right.
<tech_> hi everyone
<luist> does libreoffice come with command oowriter????????????????????
<StupidDanbo> uhg. what does it matter. my life is worthless.
<llutz> luist: no, it's called "lowriter" there
<luist> llutz: my lubuntu repo only has libreoffice T_T
<luist> llutz: does lowriter convert DOC to PDF from command line?
<ogra_> luist, yes
<luist> thanks
<llutz> luist: it should, --convert-to  is a known option
<ogra_> lowriter --help
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> helps
<hexacode> anyone know how to install openssl from source? i downloaded the latest version that wasn't heartbleed vulnerable and i did a configure, make , make install...but when i type openssl version -a    i still have the affected 1.0.1e version instead of the 1.0.1g version i just downloaded from the openssl website
<llutz> !sslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<llutz> hexacode: you want to read that, instead of building your own version
<Voyage> hi
<SchrodingersScat> hexacode: have you tried 'which openssl'?
<StupidDanbo> just mounting a HDD could mess up data recovery? or is that only for ones with hardware failure?
<Voyage> In crontab. how to run a command ever 1 minut? 01 * * * * curl 'http://google.com' > /homt/moez/temp.txt  ?
<SchrodingersScat> hexacode: and compare that to where you installed your compiled version of openssl
<llutz> Voyage: "* * * *  * cmd"   your 01 * * *  is on h+01 every hour
<squeakytoy2> Can I ask a very newbie question? Given I have an Ubuntu server edition (no GUI/Window management) is the prefered way to have multiple terminals, is by creating them with the ALTF-kyes?
<hexacode> http://pastebin.com/McEvqYzV    SchrodingersScat  llutz     check this pastebin out...its my openssl version reported by aptitude...im using a kali repo so im not sure the post will help, since im not going straight up ubuntu
<llutz> Voyage: man 5 crontab
<Voyage> llutz,  sorr?
<squeakytoy2> ALT-F-keys?*
<SchrodingersScat> !info screen | squeakytoy2: I would use screen
<ubottu> squeakytoy2: I would use screen: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0~20120320gitdb59704-9 (trusty), package size 613 kB, installed size 936 kB
<llutz> hexacode: and we don't support kali
<Voyage> llutz,  ok. so   01 * * *    will runn on every hour:01 ?
<llutz> Voyage: 01 * * * *    yes
<squeakytoy2> SchrodingersScat, i have no idea what you just said
<ogra_> cron: "m h  dom mon dow   command"
<StupidDanbo> does CrunchBang typically use ext3 filesystem?
<SchrodingersScat> squeakytoy2: once you are logged into the machine you can run 'screen' and then you are running things within screen, and then you can do 'ctrl-a c' to create new screens and move between them with 'ctrl-a n', 'ctrl-a p' etc.
<ogra_> StupidDanbo, better to ask that in a crunchbang channel ... how would we know ?
<squeakytoy2> SchrodingersScat, is that better then the ALT-F solutions?
<SchrodingersScat> !best | squeakytoy2
<StupidDanbo> well what does unbutu typicalloy use?
<ogra_> ext4
<squeakytoy2> SchrodingersScat, i will rephrase. Whats the drawback of using the ALT-F way?
<SchrodingersScat> squeakytoy2: up to you, but worth looking it up to sound if it's something you want, there's alternatives as well.  first drawback I can think of with the alt-f keys is what happens when you want to do that remotely? also how many of those f windows do you have?
<StupidDanbo> I still can't tell from the link provided on file recovery which program is best used for my purpose. I'm guessing only Gpart is good for this?
<squeakytoy2> SchrodingersScat, i have multiple F-windows. and i am using digital ocean, so.. itsounds like its a good enough solution
<squeakytoy2> SchrodingersScat, thanks
<StupidDanbo> since it says it does it based on "guesses" and Testdisk seems to just be an alternative to GNU Parted... which don't describe anything complicated. but I'm not sure omission is sufficient information.
<cassio> could someone help me with a printer configuration?
<cassio> *issue
<Armag3dd0n1> what does the capacity mean here? http://i.minus.com/ikz3EJBPtgs2U.png
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: your battery reached 95.5% of the original capacity /mAh/ when being fully charged last time
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: that the 46.6 from 48.6Wh
<Armag3dd0n1> okay, I don't get it. on windows 7 it says 0% wear. is this the same?
<llutz> 48.8*
<Armag3dd0n1> im pretty new to ubuntu
<nagatomo> ciao
<nagatomo> !lista
<ubottu> nagatomo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Armag3dd0n1> so it's not a nearly dead battery?
<Armag3dd0n1> because windows said it has 0 wear
<Armag3dd0n1> not sure how to check that on ubuntu :(
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: i'd guess they mean the same ratio.
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: 0% i'd guess windows cannot read the values correctly at all
<Armag3dd0n1> yeah, probably.
<Armag3dd0n1> :p
<Armag3dd0n1> is there a way to check the wear with ub?
<Armag3dd0n1> i got 2 different batterys
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: you did, that is the "Capacity" field (afaik)
<luist> llutz: hey… i got these errors, but it converted the file… should i worry about it? http://paste.ofcode.org/dVE4a7bEL4QmHYm3Fq8DTd
<llutz> luist: i don't know
<llutz> luist: check the output file, is it ok?
<luist> llutz: yes… but im going to run this like 1500 times
<llutz> luist: have fun with checking :)
<luist> llutz: or maybe theres a way to force it to run in textmode… because it opens some UI to convert the file
<llutz> luist: ask the guys in #libreoffice
<Armag3dd0n1> oh, so basically it's like nearly 100% wear?
<Armag3dd0n1> dahell lol
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: i'd read it that  way. windows says 0% (more or less) lost, linux says 96% left
<Armag3dd0n1> oh, wait. 96% wear left or it has 96% wear? :S
<Armag3dd0n1> damn confusing lol
<StupidDanbo> can I save text files from a live installation? I wanted to save notes on file recovery
<llutz> Armag3dd0n1: capacity left
<Armag3dd0n1> so 93% and 96% yay thank you :D
<harry> Hello
<harry> Hi
<lautgjiu> hello
<StupidDanbo> maybe I can save it to a USB drive since I don't have permission to save to a HDD
<StupidDanbo> oh good, that worked. phew.
<Klimmiks> O can anyone help me understand grub?S
<david1> so, when I upgraded to 14.04, there were some unresolved dependencies
<junka> bummer
<david1> how would I go about resolving them, it's rather annoying when every time I update, there are packages that it still fails ot install
<v0lksman> uhg...anyone know how to get the startup disk creator to actually work?
<david1> I believe it only works with ubuntu ISOs, and derivatives.
<david1> I personally find that the only consistant way to make a startup disk
<v0lksman> david1: xbmcbuntu
<david1> is by using dd
<david1> huh... IDK then.
<david1> try using DD to manually write the image to the partition
<v0lksman> david1: got docs?
<david1> ?
<v0lksman> trying unetbootin cause I like to be lame...but if that doesn't work I'll go the DD route
<v0lksman> is it just dd if=foo.iso of=/dev/sdg1
<v0lksman> ?
<v0lksman> don't I need some fancy MBR stuff?
<david1> yeah, just the command
<llutz> v0lksman: you write it to a drive, not a partition, so of=/dev/sdX
<Guido1> Hello, I'm searchin for a program like "DDR pen drive recovery" for Linux. (Gparted sees the flash drive as unformated)
<v0lksman> llutz: thanks.  nothing else needed?
<david1> nope
<llutz> v0lksman: make sure to use the correct device, dd won't ask before writing. you may add bs=4M
<v0lksman> well why the hell am I messing with the GUI then?  hahaha
<david1> the way I remember it
<david1> the way I remember it is IF is input file, and OF is output file.
<david1> or some other word starting with F
<v0lksman> folicle?
<v0lksman> :)
<v0lksman> I always thought there was more needed to make the USB drive bootable...
<v0lksman> if it's just a matter of extracting the ISO to the device that's too easy
<drewd> is there a package for xdirectfb in ubuntu?
<david1> set it to a boot flag
<david1> using gparted
<llutz> v0lksman: the iso just has to be a hybrid-iso (*buntu-iso are)
<whoever> david1: you could also setthe boot flag with fdisk
<v0lksman> llutz david1: if it's not you would dd to the device then use gparted to mark the partition as bootable?
<whoever> and then no need for gparted
<david1> eh. I guess, never done that, should try that later.
<OerHeks> !info xdirectfb
<ubottu> Package xdirectfb does not exist in trusty
<whoever> david1: but if you are in gparted for some other reason , then just save a step and set it there
<whoever> :-)
<OerHeks> drewd likely it is not
<someHuman> Hello!
<someHuman> Why am I being disconnected like every 15-30 mins when I use Pidgin?
<drewd> OerHeks: thanks..
<someHuman> I am using freenode server by the way.
<anom> Just installed Ubuntu on a new laptop, screen resolution: 1920x1080. Everything looks soooooooo small.
<anom> Anyone else on an 1080p?
<someHuman> anom: Yeah dude you might have problems with screen res. because your laptop is new.
<OerHeks> anom, luxury problem, make your fonts bigger
<someHuman> Ubuntu might have problems with new hardwares.
<someHuman> anom: But hey, no problem with Open Source stuff ;)
<rvdv> Guess the size of the icoons can be set ... not?
<rvdv> icons*
<Guido1> Hello, I'm searchin for a program like "DDR pen drive recovery" for Linux. (Gparted sees the flash drive as unformated)
<OerHeks> Guido1, testdisk or photorec > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Guido1> OerHeks: thanks, I will try that
<maxi__> hi!!
<Voyage> llutz,  ok. so   01 * * *    will runn on every hour:01 ?
<luist> llutz: see.. the command didnt work when i called it from a script :(
<Voyage> llutz,  so   I want * * * *    ?
<Voyage> llutz,  so   I want * * * *    to run it every minut??
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ashish> terminal showing terminal menu 2 times in menu bar
<Voyage> how can I run a crontab after ever minut or every 5 minuts.
<bekks> Voyage: you could take a look at the article given at least.
<Voyage> I did bekks
<me-1> hi...my computers is running too slow after upgrading from 12 4 to 14 4 (it is old btw) any suggestions
<bekks> Voyage: you didnt. I was only 8s between the link and your question.
<Voyage>  */1 * * *    to run it every minut??
<Voyage> bekks,  for that i, it says errors in crontab file
<Voyage> */1 * * * curl 'http://google.com' > /homt/moez/temp.txt
<Rippo> lol
<bekks> Voyage: that looks pretty wrong.
<Voyage> why
<Rippo> nice users
<Rippo> :)
<OerHeks>  /homt/ ??
<bekks> Voyage: a) you dont use full paths b) you should use a wrapper script running your commands
<Voyage> bekks,  the page says: You may want to run a script some number of times per time unit. For example if you want to run it every 10 minutes use the following crontab entry (runs on minutes divisible by 10: 0, 10, 20, 30, etc.)
<Voyage> */10 * * * * /usr/bin/somedirectory/somecommand
<me-1>  computers is running too slow after upgrading from 12 4 to 14 4 ...unity 2d is gone any suggestions
<savid> What are the dbus names that start with a colon, eg: ":1.0"?
<OerHeks> me-1, choose a lightweight desktop like Xubuntu?
<Voyage> bekks,  OerHeks  now what do you say?
<bekks> Voyage: I just said something ;)
<Voyage> not about what I pasted fromt he page
<ironstein85> I'm getting this error message when I try to install Ubuntu "ata3: COMRESET failed (erro=-32)"
<me-1> OerHeks,  can i remove unity and install xfce or lxde...?
<magic> hello
<bekks> ironstein85: check the cabling of the harddisk and the cdrom.
<Voyage> bekks,  01 * * * curl 'http://google.com' > /home/moez/temp.txt       works just fine......... they why not */01 * * * curl 'http://google.com' > /home/moez/temp.txt
<Voyage>   ?
<OerHeks> me-1, i would install side-by side, i don't like 2 desktop stuff in one distro, but you can install xubuntu on top of unity, and change desktop @ login
<The_Man> hello
<bekks> Voyage: a) use full paths b) use a wrapper script c) use * * * * * instead of */1 * * * *
<The_Man> I have a problem with my linux
<OerHeks> try  */1 * * * curl etc
<The_Man> may be someone would help me out
<bekks>  * * * * * actually runs every minute.
<The_Man> I cannot use my bluetooth with linux
<The_Man> if I use bluetooth then my entire system crashes
<me-1> OerHeks,  I am not looking to install 2 DEs . I will remove unity and install xfce
<Voyage> bekks,  the working command of mine HAD full paths. though I agree that I should not use. but that wont make it unworkable.     for */1 the PAGE you gave me had */10. so why not */1 works?
<bekks> Voyage: */1 does not work because it is the same as *
<Voyage> bekks,  ok. how to run something every 10 minuts?
<OerHeks> me-1, too risky it removes stuff you want, but you can try
<bekks> Voyage: And the page I gave you clearly stated "for running it every ten minutes, use */10" - which is NOT running it every minute.
<me-1> OerHeks,  I have no choice left
<Voyage> bekks,  OerHeks  this dont work either then. */02 * * * curl 'http://google.com' > /home/moez/temp.txt
<The_Man> is there anyone here who has the solution to my problems?
<OerHeks> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<bekks> Voyage: /02 is not supposed to work, because it should be */2
<OerHeks> not sure if that factoids still works
<ironstein85> bekks: I'm using a pci sata 3 card. Could that be it?
<EmsY> hey guys!
<bekks> ironstein85: Maybe. Check the cabling.
<EmsY> can I read DVD disk on ubuntu?
<bekks> EmsY: Sure.
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EmsY> bekks: I inserted a DVD disk but nothing happened
<Voyage> bekks,  this does not works again. */2 * * * curl 'http://google.com' > /home/moez/temp.txt
<bekks> EmsY: Then read the articles given :)
<OerHeks> Voyage, did you restart cron?
<ironstein85> bekks: I did and I changed ports and it worked.
<EmsY> bekks: what articles, where?
<bekks> Voyage: Because it is still wrong. There have to be 5 positions for *, not just 4.
<Voyage> OerHeks,  bekks  errors in crontab file, can't install.
<Voyage> Do you want to retry the same edit? (y/n)
<bekks> Voyage: Then fix the error.
<bekks> !dvd | EmsY
<ubottu> EmsY: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Voyage> bekks,  right. thanks
<EmsY> !dvd
<EmsY> bekks: nothing happened when typed !dvd. Ubottu: thanks
<srock> vlc player
<EmsY> !dvd
<bekks> EmsY: What did you expect? "!dvd" is a trgger I used to instruct ubottu to tell you to read some articles.
<EmsY> ye, I'm downloading it
<EmsY> bekks: I was waiting for some magic :D
<OerHeks> EmsY, no need to repeat that factoid, thanks
<EmsY> OerHeks: sorry
<EmsY> Playback failure: DVDRead could not open the disc " /dev/dvd1".
<EmsY> VLC media player
<Player> STOP SAYING MY NAME
<bekks> Player: Stop shouting.
<EmsY> bad username, sorry.
<OerHeks> Player bad luck, change your name or settings in your irc client
<Player> lol
<srock> pkayer
<srock> player
<Player> 'sup
<srock> rent me your sister
<srock> lol
<EmsY> help me please
<bekks> srock: Love my ignore.
 * ozen slaps ozen around a bit with a large trout
<bekks> EmsY: With what?
<EmsY> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd1'.
<bekks> EmsY: Does "/dev/dvd1" exist?
<EmsY> bekks, yes
<bekks> EmsY: How did you check?
<srock> vlc player works for pc/apple and linux
<EmsY> bekks: whoops, sorry. Not sure if it exists.
<OerHeks> note: not all dvd's will play, 90% will.
<ronaldsmazitis> http://pastebin.com/qn1FYPEY
<ronaldsmazitis> what do I have to do now
<ronaldsmazitis> ?
<ronaldsmazitis> I'm upgrading and this output seems like a puzzle
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: choose the option you want - most likely, you want Y or I.
<ronaldsmazitis> do I have to maintain new version on upgrade process
<EmsY> so I can't play a DVD disk?
<bekks> EmsY: You can.
<veryhappy> hey guys, please perhaps can someone tell me if i do something wrong or if it's possible that GRUB can't be installed on a hard disk due to unknown reasons. GRUB is telling me every time i try to install it "Installation finished. No error reported." and i tried to start GRUB also with another notebook by swapping the hard disks of my notebook and my netbook, no GRUB was installed. What can...
<veryhappy> ...i do to install GRUB in my MBR of /dev/sda? Please help
<bekks> EmsY: Did you check /dev/dvd1 exists? If not, check it.
<schmee> I'm having a real hard time with grub myself
<EmsY> bekks: how? I'm a newbie at ubuntu
<OerHeks> ronaldsmazitis, i guess 'Y'  is fine
<ronaldsmazitis> tnx
<bekks> EmsY: ls -lha /dev/dvd1
<schmee> I keep using boot repair and it works for only one reboot
<veryhappy> EmsY: might be you first have to execute "/usr/share/docs/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<EmsY> bekks: never mind, I don't need to play that disk anymore...
<beltorak> hi all; i am trying to patch an ubuntu package, following the guides as best I can. I am stuck with how to add an option to the build's ./configure invocation.
<bekks> EmsY: you still have to find out the correct path for your next dvd ;)
<benz50> EmsY, I had to choose /dev/cdrom/ and not /dev/dvd1
<schmee> could multiple instances of grub cause a the grub rescue prpompt to keep coming up? anyone?
<EmsY> ok, thanks guys
<EmsY> gtg
<Beldar> schmee, Lets see the bootinfo summary.
<Beldar> paste the url
<beltorak> has anyone done any ubuntu package hacking?
<schmee> would paste.ubuntu.com/7393087 be what you mean?
<bekks> beltorak: What do you mean by "package hacking"?
<sudormrf_> hey guys, silly question.  is there a simple way for me to check the size of a samba share?
<beltorak> bekks: i am trying to patch an ubuntu package, following the guides as best I can. I am stuck with how to add an option to the build's ./configure invocation.
<sudormrf_> via clia
<sudormrf_> clia
<sudormrf_> cli
<Slart> veryhappy: it's not something like boot sector protection in BIOS?
<bekks> sudormrf_: mount it and use df -h
<sudormrf_> bekks: df -h isn’t working right in this instance
<schmee> sdc3 is my linux partition, which im having a really hard time trying to mount
<Slart> veryhappy: or perhaps that would give you an error during grub install..
<bekks> sudormrf_: What does "isnt working right" mean?
<schmee> i just had to chkdsk my windows partition, so maybe the ext4 file system needs repair?
<Slart> sudormrf_: are you doing this remotely? as in you're trying to figure out the size from a samba client?
<andreshenriquez> ,
<sudormrf_> bekks: nm.  du is working :O
<andreshenriquez> hello somebody speak spanish?
<Beldar> schmee, That is a messy problem, however do you have sda as being read first in the bios?
<sudormrf_> Slart: remotely, but looks like I was looking at things wrong.
<sudormrf_> thanks guys :D
<OerHeks> !es | andreshenriquez
<ubottu> andreshenriquez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<schmee> no, my bios is set as uefi HD for first boot
<schmee> ...oh and grubs uefi right?
<schmee> so a multiple instance of grub on sda could be it
<schmee> ?
<andreshenriquez> thanks guys i speak english and spanish, but i wanna speak in spanish
<bekks> !es | andreshenriquez
<ubottu> andreshenriquez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<schmee> at one point i did boot repair and i think i hit install grub on all drives
<Beldar> schmee, Grub is on the sda HD, you only have one gpt hd sdd
<Con> like
<Con> tengo un pene enorme?
<Con> what is the best webhosting control panel for ubuntu?
<schmee> the last 3 words of that sentence confused me beldar, gpt and sdd
<guest-ZIlnzx> iam having a problem with login i had set my login for my user name to do not ask on login now when i boot up and it shows login my user name comes up in login box and when i try to use the password it will not let me login
<snpfte> join #finland
<schmee> but im really thankful for your looking
<Slart> Con: family friendly channel.. even for spanish speakers
<schmee> that bootinfo might be a few bootrepairs behind
<guest-ZIlnzx> How do i fix this
<Beldar> schmee, gpt is a partitioning type, your sdd is a hard drive showing in the script, sdd has a gpt partition table.
<Con> guest-ZIlnzx, have you tried resetting the password?
<skinux> I have video+sound using "Unity" desktop, but not "Ubuntu" desktop, any tips for troubleshooting?
<schmee> thats right, i remember trying to install it there to bypass all the issues I had been having
<Beldar> schmee, Run a fresh bootinfo summary, you can do kit only from the bootrepair app.
<doomlord_> is there anything that will run on a linux desktop that can function as an apple airplay video receiver , i saw a totem plugin claiming to do this but unfortunately it didn't seem to work
<Beldar> it*
<schmee> and now i may have too many instances?
<guest-ZIlnzx> can not do it in the user setting will not allow me
<kazbek> hey guys, having a problem with grub on a drive with two side-by-side linux installs (one with LUKS)... anyone able to help?
<daftykins> doomlord_: XBMC
<Beldar> schmee, We need exact info, an old summary is a waste of both our times.
<pkug> hi there, anybody experienced the extreme slowness *beyond belief* with software-center ? i clicked on a downloaded package and for more than 5 minutes it's still freezing the netbook, looks like a complete xubuntu reinstall took less time..
<OerHeks> guest-ZIlnzx, sounds like this .Xauthority  issue, http://askubuntu.com/a/281969
<Beldar> !details > kazbek
<ubottu> kazbek, please see my private message
<schmee> sure i gotcha
<Beldar> schmee, Cool, ;)
<xangua> pkug: you can try synaptic or lubuntu software center for software management
<schmee> should have it in a sec
<schmee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7394436/
<xangua> pkug: if you aim for low resources, ubuntu software center is not the best solution
<schmee> so im on the livecd now, I could run boot repair, and it would work, but once I go to windows it seems it breaks grub.
<pkug> xangua: i understand, will definitely do that.. but with pretty new netbook with 2gb ram which i bought just 1 year ago should this behavior be expected ? it seems like a bug to me..
<srock> distrowatch
<schmee> although i cant say linux would work more than once
<schmee> cuz it usually breaks before i can run linux a second time Beldar
<kazbek> Beldar: i have 4 partitions on my hdd, sda1 has grub on it, sda2 has 14.04 (using sda3 as swap), and sda4 has a LUKS-encrypted set of two virtual disks (running a debian-based install with a custom kernel and a swap). both installs have sda1 mounted as boot. the problem is, the encrypted needs special options for grub for it to open the drive correctly, and it's trying to add those to the boot instructions for 14.04 too.
<bekks> schmee: So what are you doing to "break" it? It doesnt magically break on its own.
<Beldar> schmee, Grub is on the sda HD in it's mbr put it first in the bios
<pkug> xangua: it doesn't look it should be doing cosmic computations, it's just a software center, doesn't even have a nice GUI :)
<Beldar> kazbek, I know nothing about luks, so the channel will be better for details. ;)
<kazbek> Beldar: #grub then?
<Beldar> kazbek, Would not hurt, from your description, but this is not outside this channels help, just info.
<schmee> ok, I'll try that.  bekks, after bootrepair finishes, i reboot succesfully to the grub menu, boot into windows, reboot again, and grub loads into that rescue modes, saying it cant find some crazy long alphanumeric code, which i think links to  my linux partition
<Beldar> schmee, The bootrepair app has a bootinfo summary button on it's opening gui, this run the script only, no repair, lets see it.
<guest-ZIlnzx> thank you Derheks and con had to move a desk but i am back
<Beldar> runs*
<schmee> but i remember one of the times using boot repair and selecting "install grub on all drives" so maybe multiple instances messing with each other?
<whoever>    for hd in  /dev/disk/by-id/ata*; do
<whoever>   3          echo awk '{print $2} '$hd
<schmee> Beldar  i think thats what  i gave you before, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7394436/
<schmee> thats what i did to get that url at least
<bekks> schmee: There arent "multiple instances".
<NealCA> please can anyone help me.. I'm absolute beginner starting from level zero... How to use GET command HTTP, I'm using ubuntu operating system
<bekks> NealCA: What is your end goal?
<Slart> NealCA: any web browser will use http get for you.. or are you doing some special?
<whoever> my awk is getting echoed as a literal instead of an operation , and when i suround it with parenthisies, i get  "word expected )" can someone assist
<schmee> bekks, would it help to know that now, while on the livecd, i cant mount the sdc3 partition on the trminal?
<bekks> schmee: And why not?
<Slart> whoever: pastebin the awk thingy
<Slart> !pastebin | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schmee> sudo apt-get install -mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt -t ext4mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc3,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<bekks> schmee: Use a pastebin.
<whoever> ubottu: it was 2 lines not the max of 5
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schmee> which leads me to believe maybe the um...partitioning table is bad?
<bekks> schmee: From what I can see, your commands are wrong. Pastebin them.
<bekks> !pastebin | schmee
<ubottu> schmee: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nonya> this is guest Con and derheck
<NealCA> #slart i'm trying to write a code in python so that from a website i need to scrap it. So trying to learn how http works.
<Beldar> schmee, That is really a mess, you have lilo, grub and easybcd. It is my feeling your just trying what ever you think might work, and just slowly destroying what is there.
<Slart> NealCA: there are frameworks/modules to scrape websites.. if you still want to do it by hand I would recommend ##python or #python here on freenode..
<nonya> i was able to log in after ctrl+alt+f2
<whoever> Slart: http://pastebin.com/aS2SLNeN
<NealCA> #slart Thank for your help man.
<Slart> NealCA: you're welcome
<schmee> Bekks, i try to mount the drive , and mount asks for the file type, when i specify, it still says http://pastebin.com/M4mnBUgy
<Alycia18>  You can find funny videos here. http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<whoever> ubottu: your about as intelligent as a blond submitting to a brethalizer B-)
<ubottu> whoever: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonya> i want to auto boot any way how do i change the settings
<Slart> !botcookie
<bekks> schmee: That command is wrong. There is no such option "-t ext4mount".
<Slart> no cookie?.. aww
<srock> auto bot
<Slart> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<schmee> Beldar, i installed lilo, but never did anything with it
<DJ_VLADI>  !cookie
<bekks> schmee: And either you want to install something "apt-get install..." OR you want to mount something "mount ...".
<bekks> schmee: you cant use both in a single command.
<Slart> whoever: that doesn't seem right.. I don't think it's a problem with awk but a problem with bash
<someHuman> I want a menu to pop up whenever I boot my PC, how do I do it? I have Windows 8.1 Pro and Ubuntu 14.04 LTS as my native. I am using Ubuntu at the moment.
<srock> upload cookies
<Beldar> schmee, Heh, okay, well bekk's is a great help, best of luck.
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> please view this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7394534/  ; Why ubuntu start and then stop some service in system startup ?
<schmee> Bekks, sorry, that was extra, but i did try sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt and it geves me
<bekks> mah454: Why not? Without that, you wouldnt even have network access.
<schmee> i was trying to mount my linux partition but it gives me errors
<whoever> Slart: so go to #bash ?
<bekks> schmee: Then pastebin it.
<OerHeks> mah454, when a job is done, it should be stopped, freeing resources
<nonya> iam the only one whom uses this computer and want to login automatic
<Slart> whoever: that's what I would do, not sure how active that channel is.. but give it a try
<Slart> whoever: I can take a look at it if you can wait a minute or two
<schmee> http://pastebin.com/qERXXEwm
<sudormrf_> is anyone in here familar with any cloud backup services for large amounts of data?  looking for something that would be running on a headless server.  crashplan was an option, but it requires java and their desktop client to be installed.  backblaze doesn’t have any linux client.  ideal scenario would be something that is CLI only
<bekks> schmee: So read line 4.
<schmee> but sdc3 should be ext4 right?
<OerHeks> sudormrf_, owncloud?
<mah454> bekks: why stop ? for example "Stopping Restore Sound Card State"
<bekks> schmee: No, why? We dont know what your sdc3 is.
<schmee> Beldar thanks abunch!
<bekks> mah454: Because restauration is finished and can be stopped.
<sudormrf_> OerHeks: can’t afford the space.  looking at more than 200gb of data.  a VPS that would give me that much would cost ridiculous sums of money per month :S
<schmee> well, its the same size as the partition i made and installed linux in, so i figured thats my linux partition.  maybe its filesystem is damaged?
<OerHeks> sudormrf_, we support ubuntu, not your choise of vendor
<Slart> whoever: what is the script supposed to do? print out names of partitions?
<sudormrf_> OerHeks: yes I understand that.  I was just asking if someone had experience with it as this would be running on ubuntu server.  will go to OT
<bekks> schmee: Pastebin "sudo blkid" please.
<OerHeks> !info owncloud
<ubottu> owncloud (source: owncloud): cloud storage for files, music, contacts, calendars and many more. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.0.1+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 8072 kB, installed size 28813 kB
<m100> quite
<m100> fuck
<schmee> http://pastebin.com/AR0CjdtR
<schmee> so sdc3 isnt showing up....why would there be a number missing in the list?
<Guest31777> hi Metal Friends !!!   could you to recommend a good Blog client for my Ubuntu ???
<bekks> schmee: Because it does not exist.
<Aki-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<schmee> bekks, take a look at this, this is why ive been trying to mount that file http://pastebin.com/p4cJ7tT4
<schmee> err drive not file
<bekks> schmee: you cannot mount an extended partition at all. Either you mount a primary partition or a logical. An extended partition is just a container for up to 15 logical partitions.
<schmee> Ah, I see. so i should have grub install on the partition that says linux, and not extended?  I always thought that linux was installed on the partition i originally made for linux
<bekks> schmee: installing grub to a partition will render you unbootable.
<Summer31> Question: can I install Linux on my external HDD using a VM?
<ryu_> can you help me ???  i need a good Blog Client (GTK)  ???
<schmee> bekks, thanks for the help.  I'm gonna try boot repair again, and see what i get
<Beldar> ryu_, This is ubuntu support, is this related to that?
<bekks> schmee: Did you read the grub article in the wiki already?
<rimal> i have tried upgrading ubuntu in multiple sessions , but after cancelling and restarting upgradation , some error like hash sum mismatch arouse. What to do?
<bekks> rimal: remove the file with the wrong hash
<rimal> bekks, where will that be?
<schmee> ive looked at it, actually, its weird that i havent tried working within the bounds of grub to fix any issues. ive been using boot repair to purge and reinstall grub, which I thought would clear up any grub errors
<thorphar> what terminal app has the theme and font editor that pops out of the side of the emulator
<bekks> rimal: How can I know that, since I dont know your exact error?
<Beldar> ryu_, A google search brings up options, we are here to fix what you have tried, not suggest, that is a an opinion.
<Frag-O-Byte> HELP! i cant get my mic to work
<rimal> nee poda
<Frag-O-Byte> to get my mic to work?
<slikts> mic problems might be the reason why I end up switching back to windows
<slikts> it keeps getting disabled for no reason
<Summer31> Question: can I install Linux on my external HDD using a VM to simulate the live DVD on?
<slikts> and now when I reenable, it doesn't work anyway
<thorphar> yes
<Summer31> (and by Linux I mean ubuntu of course)
<someHuman> How do I convert an .odt to .pdf?
<Frag-O-Byte> i cant get my mic to work or split the audio to diffrent devices
<bekks> Summer31: Just boot the live dvd, no need to simulate it.
<bekks> Summer31: Print it to a PDF.
<thorphar>  Summer31 on the install process on the page which has the option of earse and install or install along windows there is a option called other which allows the installation to a another drive is connected.
<Beldar> slikts, complaint's and threats to go back to windows is not the best communication here. ;)
<rimal> pbha pulle...
<thorphar> Make sure you mount the usb stick in the vm software
<Summer31> bekks: Well, here's the thing, if I boot *from* the DVD, the computer crashes just before Ubuntu installs, which led me to believe my DVD is corrupted
<Random832> Can someone help me with this grub issue i got after upgrading to 14.04?
<Random832> none of the solutions i've found online work
<bekks> Summer31: Then choose "Check CD" from the cd menu.
<slikts> Beldar: what's wrong with complaining?
<Beldar> slikts, This is a support channel, not your soapbox is all, we have all been frustrated, so we are empathetic to a point. ;)
<slikts> Beldar: for the record, I've been using unity since 11.04
<slikts> Beldar: that means I deserve respect as a veteran
<Frag-O-Byte> slikts
<bagindov> my brightness always set to maximum when i reboot, how to fix this problem
<Beldar> slikts, Honestly, I would just put you in ignore normally, just your inability to understand this basic fair use in a public support channel shows the long road one will go on just to help you.
<slikts> 11.04 gave me PTSD
<mib_mib> hi all - i have ssh setup on my machine, and setup passwordless login via keypair - i can ssh into the machine perfectly, but when im on the machine and try to do ssh -p<nonstandard_port> myusername@machines_ip it doesn't work
<bekks> slikts: Whats "PTSD"?
<slikts> bekks: something very googleable
<bekks> slikts: Ah, so nothing important or respectable then.
<Frag-O-Byte> i just read about mic, in control pannel it says mic volume is 100% but in terminal its set to 0%
<slikts> bekks: no, that's you
<Slart> slikts: just go to #ubuntu-offtopic and rant there... this channel is for support
<bekks> slikts: Just talk to my kill file.
<Frag-O-Byte> http://askubuntu.com/questions/120059/how-can-i-get-my-microphone-to-work
<Frag-O-Byte> slikts ^^
<srock> kill the old people reduce the waste
<rimal> kill
<Slart> bagindov: can you set the brightness to something reasonable using the terminal?
<Beldar> Random832, Can you give a tale of your woes with grub?
<slikts> Frag-O-Byte: you realize that your link is utterly useless?
<Frag-O-Byte> why?
<Random832> Beldar: the symptom is the same one everyone's reporting everywhere - error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found.
<bagindov> Slart: i dont know the command
<slikts> Frag-O-Byte: my problem is that the mic gets disabled automatically, and I have no idea why
<Random832> i'm able to boot by using the bios boot menu
<Slart> bagindov: hmm.. but you can change it using the standard keys on your laptop?
<slikts> I issue a challenge for anyone to tell me what could be turning my mic off
<slikts> the reward is 5 dogecoins
<bagindov> yeah, but when reboot, it come back again, it hurts my eyes
<OerHeks> Frag-O-Byte, some issues are solved by installing pavucontrol >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure#Step_6
<Beldar> Random832, That bug seems easily fixed by reloading the mbr, in the first post here. My self I would just purge grub and reinstall it from the desktop or a chroot from a live cd.
<Beldar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Incomplete]
<Random832> Beldar: I've already tried that
<Random832> and I am using EFI
<Random832> and on amd64
<Slart> bagindov: not really sure.. if you knew the command you could run that at login or system startup
<Random832> i can workaround by pressing f9 at boot to get a menu, but i have no way to boot to windows
<Beldar> Random832, Ah, besides here the ubuntu forum has several users focused on this area that are really good at this, you may be familiar with them and the use of the bootscript.
<Random832> who? where?
<Beldar> Random832, run just the bootinfo summary, no repair from this app, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  Than post the script at this thread the bootrepair apps developer.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<slikts> what's better: to google "x y comparison" or "x vs y"?
<Beldar> Random832, That is a thread that these helpers focus on for efi gpt...etc boot issues, as well as mbr boot issues as wel.
<foofoobar> Hi. Is there a good way to sync specified folders with google drive?
<foofoobar> I found a lot of small tools, but they all look premature
<OerHeks> !info grive
<ubottu> grive (source: grive): Google Drive client for GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-1.1 (trusty), package size 147 kB, installed size 535 kB
<foofoobar> OerHeks, but grive only allows to sync one folder, I want to backup a few folders (/foo/bar, /foobar, /barfoo)
<OerHeks> foofoobar, see this url for more info and screenshots > http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools but dont use that ppa, use the regular one in the repositorys
<OerHeks> if that is not an option, put it in one folder? cronjob can do that or watch utility
<Codmadnesspro> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<foofoobar> OerHeks, copying all files in one folder just for backup? My disk is not big enough for this..
<foofoobar> Does grive work with symlinks?
<OerHeks> foofoobar, never tested that
<foofoobar> There are a few things that Grive does not do at the moment: - symbolic links support
<foofoobar> so it does not :/
<mikey__> Anyone know if a .deb file is coming out soon for elixir?
<Beldar> Random832, If you get that bootinfo summary run, I'm not much help with efi but would like to see it if you can.
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> i accidently did screen -x within a screen
<rymate1234> ....how do i exit screen within a screen
<rww> Ctrl-a a d
<rymate1234> thnx
<foofoobar> OerHeks, is there any other cloud backup store you can recommend?
<bosch_> dilo
<OerHeks> foofoobar, build your own owncloud?
<Codmadnesspro> How do i find out a package name in the software centre?
<foofoobar> OerHeks, running a server with the space I need (~200GB) cost a lot more than buying this space from google/amazon/xyz
<OerHeks> Codmadnesspro, for detailed package search, install synaptic
<OerHeks> foofoobar, so you have 200 gb in gdrive?
<foofoobar> OerHeks, yes
<foofoobar> 1TB = 10$
<Codmadnesspro> Is that the pacakge name?
<Codmadnesspro> apt-get install synaptic?
<OerHeks> Codmadnesspro correct
<Beldar> mikey__, We don't know when a third party will make a deb, however there is source tars available.
<nullbyte_> buntu
<cassio> so I have a client using ubuntu 12.04 with a hp laserjet 1020, and he has to plug and replug the usb cord in order to get connectivity occasionally. any ideas?
<cassio> (this has happened to me with other devices on mac os x before.)
<foofoobar> OerHeks, symlinks work with grive! awesome
<ErvisTusha> there is any channel for ubuntu app developer ?
<juboba> hey, what software can I use to model furniture?
<mikey__> Beldar:  Thank you.  So if someone else put one together, perhaps it would be an interesting candidate?
<Slart> juboba: blender is the only thing that comes to mind.. it won't make it easy for you but it might work
<Slart> juboba: there are some CAD variants as well..
<skinux> What's a short and easy bash script for grepping results from 'du -h' only if item size is greater than a certain amount?
<rww> ErvisTusha: #ubuntu-app-devel
<OerHeks> foofoobar, noted, thanks!
<ErvisTusha> rww, thank you
<Slart> skinux: there is a -t switch for du.. have a look
<juboba> Slart: I was trying SweetHome
<juboba> but it is intended for modeling houses
<Slart> juboba: mm.. there are probably other web/java-apps out there.. I don't know of anything specific though.. I don't think blender is what you're really looking for
<skinux> zHmm....
<skinux> I think my best option is to increase size of Ubuntu partition, taking another 5-10G from Windows.
<Codmadnesspro> How do i use synaptic?
<Slart> Codmadnesspro: synaptic the package manager? or synaptic the mouse pad thingy?
<Codmadnesspro> package manager
<bekks> Slart: The latter is synaptics with a trailing s.
<Slart> bekks: well, what do you know.. never noticed that =)
<Slart> bekks: next your telling me Linux Torvalds didn't write the kernel ;)
<Slart> you're
<Codmadnesspro> So wait if im on the software centre and i like a application how do i know the package name in terminal?
<Slart> Codmadnesspro: it should be a gui program.. start it and it will fetch package lists.. you can search for packages and so on.. it's not that hard
<bekks> Slart: I have non clue what you are talking about - synaptic is a package manager, synaptics is a touchpad software.
<BenNZ> im having trouble with lightdm on trusty , i installed via netinstall iso , then installed lightdm with apt-get install lightdm --no-install-recommends , now it refuses to start , i can run startx to run the session
<Codmadnesspro> The software centre dosnt work for me
<Codmadnesspro> :P
<Slart> bekks: never mind, just me being stupid.. thanks. I've never noticed the extra 's' before
<Codmadnesspro> For some reason when i click install it says installing for 1 second and then changed back to free and it installed nothing :/
 * OerHeks ends up typing synaptics in synaptic
<OerHeks> Codmadnesspro, you never waited for the password request?
<Slart> Codmadnesspro: I actually don't know how to get the package name in the software center.. you can use    apt-cache search someprogram   to search in the terminal.. that will show you package names
<Slart> Codmadnesspro: actually.. if you press the "more info" button in the software center and check the Version field.. I think the first part there is the package name
<Shadow365> 2 days and I still haven't figured out how to get samba and permissions to work in Ubuntu. I'll try my luck with CentOS tomorrow though I doubt that it'll help.
<aguitel_> when will be available mate desktop in ubuntu repos?
<Slart> Shadow365: samba is a weird beast.. I don't think it will be very different on other distros.. it's still samba
<bekks> aguitel_: It is.
<Shadow365> I know
<aguitel_> bekks, no working
<trism> aguitel_: it is working in 14.10 only missing a few things
<trism> aguitel_: the theme is fixed now that mate-settings-daemon is working
<aguitel_> trism, ok
<Shadow365> Slart: Weid too. When I share a desktop directory it works without a hitch but when I try to share anything from my second drive (internal, ext4, automounted) it shows the folder but you can't open it
<Shadow365> I've googled so much into it that whatever I enter related to samba into Google all the results are purple lol
<DzAirmaX> hi all
<aguitel> trism, hurt is not in 14.04 lts
<DzAirmaX> after a distrib update to 14.04, the ;otd.tail dosnt show up anymore .. Someone has a clue ?
<Slart> Shadow365: I wish I had good advice to give you.. but samba is one of those things I try to net mess with
<DzAirmaX> *motd.tail xD
<slikts> I have ubuntu installed currently, and I want to also install windows on a separate hdd for dual booting, what's the best approach for this? installing windows and then reinstalling grub?
<Shadow365> Slart: The deal here is…we have 2 Macs in our office, 1 windows workstation and the rest are windows computers that need file sharing but only very small stuff. I considered just installing Windows server on the fucker and being done with it BUT for some stupid reason I thought that linux - mac might have some special protocol for sharing stuff instead of just samba again
<trism> DzAirmaX: 99-footer was dropped in 14.04 from /etc/update-motd.d/
<trism> DzAirmaX: basically all it did is check if /etc/motd.tail is readable and cat it
<Codmadnesspro> back
<Codmadnesspro> For some reason when i click install it says installing for 1 second and then changed back to free and it installed nothing :/
<Shadow365> Cause I had Windows 7 running as the file server and it has to be restarted (the file sharing service) every time I want to share something
<DzAirmaX> trism : so what do I do, I create a 99 again ?
<trism> DzAirmaX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7394987/ that's what I came up with when someone mentioned it yesterday
<Shadow365> Slart: How would you share files between windows and mac reliably ? (I also want to use the server for backups)
<trism> DzAirmaX: yep
<slikts> Shadow365: what's wrong with samba?
<Codmadnesspro> anyone?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Then try to install your desired package from a terminal.
<Shadow365> slikts: I've had trouble with it before and I've been trying to set it up to work for 2 days on Ubuntu but that's probably due to me being a stupid fucker and not knowing how to workaround the issue I'm having as compared to a flaw in itself.
<DzAirmaX> trism : thank for the help
<Shadow365> For some reason I just can't get it to work on the second drive in my "server"
<Slart> Shadow365: sounds like samba is your best option
<slikts> Shadow365: what issue?
<Codmadnesspro> But how do i find out the package name bekks?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Whats the software you want to install?
<Codmadnesspro> its some kind of vpn software
<Codmadnesspro> ill get ful name
<Codmadnesspro> one second
<Codmadnesspro> Shrew Soft VPN Access Manager
<Shadow365> slikts: When I try to share my second HDD it shows the directories just fine but I can't read or write to them
<Shadow365> When I try to share something from the OS disk (Desktop) it works finež
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: apt-cache search shrew
<Shadow365> None of the answers I found online have helped any but there are obviously people having the same issues
<Codmadnesspro> Ok so what do i do now?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: The name of the package.
<Codmadnesspro> Oh i c
<Codmadnesspro> Wait does anyone know any good vpn managers that are simple to use?
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: network manager.
<squeakytoy2> Hey all. I am using a DigitalOcean droplet, but keyboard configuration is not being set to Swedish, even after dkpg-blab, bla. Long story short - I cannot do the pipe sign. Is there another way I can invoke that sign from a terminal?
<Codmadnesspro> I want a vpn that i just click on button and it gives me an ip :P
<Codmadnesspro> Like i can on windows
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Then configure that in network manager.
<Codmadnesspro> Something like cyber ghost
<Codmadnesspro> It says network manager is not running
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: What is "it"?
<Codmadnesspro> ?
<Codmadnesspro> When i hover over network manager it says its not running
<Codmadnesspro> :/
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: So you did some changes to your system already.
<bekks> Codmadnesspro: Start reading here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Codmadnesspro> Well its a vps
<Segfault_> Hello. I am have replaced Gnome Keyring with Keychain and I am having a problem with my gpg key. Keychain starts ssh-agent and this is working fine, but gpg-agent does not seem to be working. I am reprompted for my passphrase every time I use it.
<Tajha> My cats somehow saved some urls to my task bar and I can't figure out how to get rid of it.
<Codmadnesspro> When i do apt-get install network-manager it says it installed already
<rmyc> is it better to use ext3 or ext4, filesystem's for Ubuntu?
<crooksey> Can I give a user permission to start/stop/restart a certain service?
<bekks> rmyc: ext4
<Weez> stupid question but if i do a sudo gnome-terminal it opens a new terminal window as root like i want but leaves an unused terminal window open that i cant close or i lose my root terminal window does anyone know if there is a switch to tell terminal to open in another tab and not another window?
<rmyc> bekks: ty
<viper474> Weez: sudo gnome-terminal &
<viper474> Weez: but i dunno about another tab
<Bashing-om> Weez: Here there are no stupid questions. try the commnad as -> sudo gnome-terminal & <- .
<bekks> viper474: Weez: Never use sudo for graphical applications. Use gksu instead.
<viper474> Weez: or kdesudo on kde
<viper474> Weez: but obviously not for gnome-terminal
<Shadow365> I wonder if I would be better served with using windows server for sharing files between windows and macs than ubuntu running samba.
<vbgunz> does anyone here know why pulseaudio keeps resetting microphone input to exactly 9% on every reboot? I always have to reset it back up to 28% and it's getting annoying :(
<viper474> Weez: you could open a tab and "sudo su" for root shell
<beltorak> ok; this is odd. following the ubuntu packaging guide, section 8, I created a branch of xscreensaver using "bzr branch ubuntu:xscreensaver xscreensaver-hpr" which created the directory "xscreensaver-hpr". The guide says that the ubuntu patches should already by applied, but 'quilt applied' says no patches are applied yet
<trism> DzAirmaX: oh after some research it seems that 99-footer was dropped because now you can put your static content in /etc/motd and it works automatically, not very well documented, I only found it in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=691414
<ubottu> Debian bug 691414 in manpages "manpages: motd(5) and motd.tail(5) do not reflect reality in wheezy" [Important,Fixed]
<Weez> ahh thanks all
<Weez> much easier to just open a tab and sudo su didnt realize it was an option
<beltorak> if I apply the patches with "quilt push -a", how do i separate my changes (which will be next) from the changes that quilt made?
<bekks> Weez: sudo su is abad idea, too.
<bekks> Weez: use sudo -i instead.
<Weez> thanks bekks im a linux rookie so ill look it up and find out what is is and why i shouldnt use sudo for grphical apps
<beltorak> bekks: i usually use 'sudo su -' - is that as bad?
<aaa801> bekks: whats the difference there ?
<bekks> aaa801: The useless use of su can be omitted by sudo -i
<aaa801> aha right
<Weez> sudo --help
<Weez> whoops
<Bashing-om> Weez: For your study -> www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo <- .
<Weez> trhanks guys, what does the -i switch do?
<Weez> thanks*
<bekks> Weez: It opens an interactive root shell.
<coolman_bg84> Hello to all
<coolman_bg84> i have some problem with ubuntu 14.04
<coolman_bg84> i have installed windows 7 and i install ubuntu but cant see grub menu
<vbgunz> does anyone here know why pulseaudio keeps resetting microphone input to exactly 9% on every reboot? I always have to reset it back up to 28% and it's getting annoying :(
<coolman_bg84> i have ssd and uefi bios and gpt partition windows
<coolman_bg84> can you help me pls
<Weez> Bashing-om, great link, explains it perfectly
<aaa801> coolman_bg84: any bootloader attall ?
<coolman_bg84> aaa801, ?
<aaa801> coolman_bg84: does it boot to linux or w7 ?
<Bashing-om> Weez: Great, lots more where that came from !
<coolman_bg84> aaa801, i boot on linux
<coolman_bg84> aaa801, but cant see windows 7 partiton
<aaa801> is it still there :P?
<aaa801> so its booting straight to ubuntu basicaly,
<aaa801> have a read through this coolman_bg84 :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<coolman_bg84> aaa801, no but will reed
<amigamagic> is this the right channel to report a package with a bug fixed in svn but not updated yet in ubuntu repositories?
<aaa801> had to run that a couple days ago when grub installed the bootloader to a fucking removable sd card
<mitch_reward> hey guys, I got a problem with my apt : trying to install some differents paquets and it failed :
<mitch_reward>  curl : Depends: libcurl3 (= 7.32.0-1ubuntu1) but 7.32.0-1ubuntu1.3 is to be installed
<mitch_reward> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<mitch_reward> any advice ?
<aaa801> o god, a broken apt system
<trism> mitch_reward: do you have universe enabled? software-properties-gtk make sure universe is checked, then run sudo apt-get update; and try again
<trism> mitch_reward: sorry not universe updates
<mitch_reward> trism, am gonna check
<trism> mitch_reward: on the Updates tab, the -updates option
<trism> mitch_reward: my brain wasn't working for a second there
<mitch_reward> in my source.list i've got it :
<mitch_reward> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy universe
<mitch_reward> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy universe
<mitch_reward> trism, should I comment it ?
<trism> mitch_reward: yeah sorry not universe, I meant saucy-updates
<mitch_reward> trism, which repo are you talking exactly, sorry not a expert of ubuntu
<Fatalnix> Does anyone know what the default sector size would be of an ubuntu installation using ext4?
<trism> mitch_reward: it should look something like: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Fatalnix> sorry, inode size
<mitch_reward> trism, no I dont have, maybe cause I disabled the automatic update through the graphical update utility?
<trism> mitch_reward: maybe, anyway you are getting that error because you have a version from -updates installed but now you are trying to install something older from -release because -updates is disabled
<trism> mitch_reward: technically an old version from -updates because it is now at 1.4, if you use software-properties-gtk it should be easy to enable otherwise add a line like I had above for saucy-updates
<mitch_reward> not sure to really get you.. and what would you suggest
<mitch_reward> trism, ok
<trism> mitch_reward: you should also enable security since you probably have that disabled too
<Bashing-om> Fatalnix: The number of 'inodes' is dependent on the size of the partition. When the partition is created one may speicify the number of 'inodes' from that of the default.
<mitch_reward> trism, thanks mate, am gonna check it right now
<Bashing-om> Fatalnix: 'IF' -> df -i <- says no more inodes, all you can do at that point is start removing files.
<Weez> another question, i am on 12.04.4 probably wont upgrade until 14.04.1 maybe even .2 comes out just to be on the safe side but "typically" is it a safe upgrade from LTS-LTS releases. Ive spent a lot of time getting mysql and apache working the way i want and would hate to screw that up
<xangua> Weez: it is safe to have backups too
<Weez> lol im reading right now on how to backup MySQL
<Bashing-om> Weez: From what I have seen, if one disables the 3rd pary PPAs, AND reverts theer proprietary grphics driver, the new-release upgrade has been flawless ( as in smooth).
<OperaGhostkv> Am I login?
<Bashing-om> OperaGhostkv: To IRC ? .. yep.
<kingsley> FYI: David Wheeler explains how to prevent the next HeartBleed vulnerability at http://www.dwheeler.com/essays/heartbleed.html
<Weez> whats a 3rd party PPA?
<kingsley> I'd like to see his tips added to the automated build systems.
<OperaGhostkv> Thx :-)
<Bashing-om> Weez: Anything added to your system that is not in the ubuntu software respository.
<coolman_bg84> aaa801, i tried but doesnt work :(
<OperaGhostkv> coolman_bg86: anything wrong?
<Weez> ahh ok, and i just checked and it said no proprietary drivers are in use on this system so i guess im ok on that end, only other software i have is XBMC and X-Chat everything else is pretty much stock
<quem> just moved to a larger apartment and i'm using wifi instead of ethernet to ssh into my HP microserver from my laptop, and i'm getting unbearable lag.
<quem> latency is very uneven, varying from 1ms to over a thousand..
<OperaGhostkv> aha.
<wickedheadache> needs help getting and setting up minerd in ubuntu
<wickedheadache> general miner setup in ubuntu pls ty
<OperaGhostkv> miner?
<OerHeks> !bitcoin
<ubottu> Ubuntu's repositories do not include clients for most cryptocurrencies. You will need to use a !PPA or !compile from source to get them. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel (see !alis) for help.
<wickedheadache> yes
<OperaGhostkv> em...bitcoin miner?
<OperaGhostkv> bitcoin??or litecoin?
<wickedheadache> lol
<OerHeks> whatever-coin
<wickedheadache> well with minerd and cgminer you can do both
<rudeboy_> http://www.orojacksonsub.com/?view=xdcc&botserv=GolDRoger#list
<wickedheadache> i need versions with cu support i am willing to build them just google is not helpful
<OperaGhostkv> mining with ubuntu?
<OperaGhostkv> what about the drivers ?
<wickedheadache> yes OperaGhostkv
<wickedheadache> everything is faster in ubuntu
<OperaGhostkv> only if you set your graphic driver correct
<Guest5831> How come the connection editor in unity is not changing my DNS servers properly i'm unable to resolve any domains
<OperaGhostkv> network manager?
<OperaGhostkv> do you use a router?
<JohnCoro>  
<JohnCoro> d
<dekatch> hi there. is there a cloud manager? i need to connect to onedrive. but onedrive seems to be the only one cloud with not linux app :)
<dekatch> so any cloud manager who allows to log in to several clouds with onedrive support would be highly appreciated
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections?
<blocky> does ubuntu still use /etc/init.d now that upstart is default?
<nonya> my address url is black on the firefox since last update of software i cannot see the address
<nonya> the bar is there but the text is blacked out
<soee_> is it possible to check if there are any symlinks to fodler xx ?
<Bray90820> What IRC client with ping notification would you recommend for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Bray90820  irssi is nice
<Bray90820> MonkeyDust: does it ping notifications
<beltorak> soee_: not efficientlt; but I think you can do it with "find / -lname /folder/xx"
<Goles> Hey guys, I tried to update my server to 14.04 (from 13.04), now I'm getting a black-screen when I try to startx
<Goles> any idea of what could be going on? ( tried googling around, nothing has worked so far )
<Bashing-om> blocky: Not all processes have been converted to 'upstart', and heads up buntu is joining debian in sysV, will be dropping 'upstart'.
<nonya> Help why is the url address text blacked out since xubuntu upgrade software
<Goles> it's actually funny, because on startup I get the 'ubuntu 14.04 LTS' login screen. I type my 'correct' password, and get a screen flash and 'back to the login screen' ... (I know the password is right, so I have to kill the GUI to login via console)
<nonya> in fire fox
<nonya> ctrl+alt+f2 sign in to account then type startx  goles
<nonya> go to user and see if box is checked for no password on sign in uncheck it
<nonya> goles
<Goles> give me a sec,
<Bashing-om> Goles: Permissions issue ? -> ls -la ~/.Xauthority , ls -la ~/.Xauthority < - to see.
<Goles> I tried that,
<nonya> do what i said i just did that
<nonya> it worked
<OerHeks> Goles , sounds like this .Xauthority  issue, http://askubuntu.com/a/281969
<OerHeks> Bashing-om +1
<nonya> I just had same problem Goles
<nonya> do mwhat i just wrote
<OerHeks> or /tmp/ not writable..
<Bashing-om> Goles: Permissions issue ? -> ls -la ~/.Xauthority , ls -la ~/.ICEauthority < - to see. ICE.authority  **
<nonya> ctrl+alt+f2 sign in to account then type startx  goles
<Goles> I did ls -ia ~/XAuthority and got -rw------------- root root
<Goles> *ls -la
<nonya> ctrl+alt+f2 sign in to account then type startx  goles
<OerHeks> Goles, so change it to yours
<Goles> I tried using startx
<Goles> and I see this msg
<Goles> xauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/goles/.Xauthority
<Goles> after some seconds the screen goes black
<Goles> and I have to kill gui with ctrl+alt f1
<nonya> did you ctrl+alt+f2
<nonya> it worked for me goles
<Goles> nonya: what's the difference between ctrl+alt f1 vs f2? shoudn't it be the same?
<Goles> Bashing-om: how should correct permissions look?
<nonya> just try it like i said
<Goles> nonya: I tried ctrl+alt f2 and see 'No protocol specified' being printed out
<Bashing-om> Goles: Mine:ls -la ~/.Xauthority -> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 156 Jan 19 08:49 /home/sysop/.Xauthority ...OK ?
<Goles> Bashing-om: looks simmilar here
<compdoc> Goles, try two commands: cd ~     and then:  touch .Xauthority
<squirtsmacintosh> Could someone explain to me the difference between 'tmux split-window -h "less file"' (works) and 'tmux split-window -h "cat file"' (doesn't work)?
<Goles> After starting x , I see ' Waiting for X server to beging accegting connections' then 'No protocol specified'
<nonya> no hope  reinstall os
<nonya> BRB
<Goles> compdoc: will try that
<Goles> compdoc: will reboot though
<Bashing-om> Goles: ls -la ~/.ICEauthority -> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 12714 May  4 10:57 /home/sysop/.ICEauthority // files should be owned and group as "you" ( me sysop).
<Goles> Bashing-om: I could try to chown that
<Bashing-om> Goles: IF you are not the owner, that is what you must do.
<Goles> Bashing-om: yeah, it's weird, my account name is goles but that file is owned by root and it's under the root group...
<Bashing-om> Goles: Ya been dudo'n where ya shud not be sudo'n and this is the result.
<mhtagada> hi
<mhtagada> I have some trouble when I switch between 2 desktop
<Bashing-om> Goles: ->sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .ICEauthority <- same for .Xauthority.
<mhtagada> Ihave a little popup with all desktops
<entreri_> hey guys, I want to use Ubuntu but I don't like any of the choices offered, I want to build from scratch everything from the network software to the DE, should I get Ubuntu Server or the Net Install ?
<mhtagada> but it doesn't disappear when I have choose a desktop
<Bashing-om> entreri_: Minimal install, One only installs the core, all else must be added.
<Goles> Bashing-om: ok, changed the permissions... (maybe on the OS Upgrade they got changed? ) should I try to startx now ?
<entreri_> Bashing-om: I cannot find a minimal install from the download choices on Ubuntu.com ?
<mhtagada> any idea ?
<Bashing-om> entreri_: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  .
<entreri_> Bashing-om: thank you ^^
<Bashing-om> Goles: Rebooting may be the simplest, though stopping loghtdm, ( from terminal) and restarting, should be good enough.
<onepphire> hello?
<FreeMono> Is their a version of ubuntu using a de-blogged kernel?
<FreeMono> Also can I choose to user a different Init system instead of system d?
<Bashing-om> entreri_: You are welcome, you are going to learn a lot ! // nothing is done for ya ->but you have the operating system of your desires and wildest dreams !
<FreeMono> de-blobbed*
<Locke2002> Is MinimalCD substantially different from installing CLI only from a regular CD?
<Goles> Bashing-om: maybe that helped cause now startx took me to a black screen right away (didn't wait anything)... maybe I should try to install a window manager like gnome again? ( I just upgraded from 13.04 to 14.04 so maybe something got broken)
<OerHeks> systemD is not standard yet, and blobbed kernel, not sure what you blobbing
<onepphire> asd
<FreeMono> OerHeks: When system d becomes pre-packaged with Ubuntu will I have the ability to change to system v? Also in regards to what I said earlier,  I am asking whether or not their is a libre-kernel for Ubuntu, as the Kernel Ubuntu uses contains firmware-blobs.
<veryhappy> how do i figure out if my bios is an UEFI bios?
 * onepphire jumps
<Bashing-om> Goles: Package checks: -> sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update  , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , dpkg --configure -a . Report back any errors.
<Beldar> onepphire, Post an isue if you have one.
<Beldar> issue*
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Goles> Bashing-om: working on it
<onepphire> sorry, just trying to learn some commands. new to irc and xchat autoconnected me to this channel
<Bundestrojaner> i've downloaded simutrans from sourceforge (because the version in the packet manager is 2 years old and can't load the newest pak-sets).
<Bundestrojaner> ldd tells me, i'm missing 3 libs: libbz2.so.1.0 => not found, libSDL-1.2.so.0 => not found, libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 => not found
<Bundestrojaner> what is the best way to get them?
<Goles> Bashing-om: no errors, everything up to date etc
<veryhappy> can't you guys just tell me how to figure out if i have UEFI Bios or a normal Bios?
<Goles> It really looks like startx is not even trying to start gnome or something ( don't know if that makes sense ), in the black screen I don't get a mouse cursor btw
<Bashing-om> onepphire: Hang loose in channel #freenode to learn a lot about IRC, and I bet xchat has a channel too .
<Bashing-om> Goles: Reboot and set;s see what happens.
<davi> hi im using joli os in a ao751h, im hv a problem with java and gconf-service
<veryhappy> did it myself
<veryhappy> thanks
<xangua> davi: http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios/support
<Bundestrojaner> what's the best way to get missing libs?
<Codmadnesspro> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: It's 'buntu, there is no 'best way' what way you feel most comfortable is the way. What makes you think you have missing lib files ?
<Bundestrojaner> i've downloaded simutrans from sourceforge (because the version in the packet manager is 2 years old and can't load the newest pak-sets).
<Bundestrojaner> ldd tells me, i'm missing 3 libs: libbz2.so.1.0 => not found, libSDL-1.2.so.0 => not found, libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 => not found
<kostkon> !find libSDL-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL-1.2.so.0 found in libsdl1.2debian
<kostkon> Bundestrojaner, are you on a 64bit ubuntu install?
<minimec> Bundestrojaner: As you have an old package in the repo, I would start with 'apt-get build-dep simultrans'. That would give you all build dependencies for the old version. That's probably a good start.
<kostkon> !find libbz2.so.1.0
<ubottu> File libbz2.so.1.0 found in lib64bz2-1.0, libbz2-1.0, pristine-tar
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: One way -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ <- then 'dpkg -i' to install.
<xangua> Is there a know guide for the new lens inlcuided in ubuntu trusty¿
<worik> How do I calculate the installed version of Gnome?
<Bundestrojaner> minimec: i tried to install the latest version from the repo, it didn't solve the problem oO
<Bundestrojaner> kostkon: i'm on 64 bit kubuntu 14.04
<css> worik do you want to install gnome on ubutnu?
<VLanZ> hello, someone using a Bluray burner to write data on ubuntu 64bit?
<Bundestrojaner> minimec: or does installing simutrans from the repo doesn't install the same libs as building-dep?
<worik> I have installed Gnome./  I run it instead of Unity.  But the *#!!%*!# developers have removed Pomodoro from extensions so I need to build it....  T do that I need to calculate Gnome version
<Bashing-om> Goles: How is it going ? Hanging with you 'till we know.
<minimec> Bundestrojaner: You dont's have to install the older version. You have to install all the packages needed for compiling. That's normally a lot of *-dev packages of libraries. 'apt-get build-dep simultrans' would install all these libs, but not the simultrans package.
<kostkon> Bundestrojaner, "Provided here is the Linux 32 bit built, which may clash with some libaries and some distributions. You are probably better compiling it manually if you are able to do this."
<kostkon> Bundestrojaner, http://sourceforge.net/projects/simutrans/files/simutrans/120-0/
<kostkon> Bundestrojaner, try  sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian:i386 libbz2-1.0:i386
<Bundestrojaner> kostkon: since this is not gentoo, i guess i'm not able to build it^^
<Bundestrojaner> kostkon:  i'll try that
<Moonlightning> Why do the `tty`s on this machine seem to be in some sort of raw mode when they're not logged in?
<Goles> Bashing-om: Hey there, got to log back in, is there a way to leave gnome (classic) as the default window manager? this is a server so I need to use vnc a lot
<Moonlightning> Pressing arrow keys move the cursor, and you can overwrite the `Ubutntu 12.04.4 LTS` text
<Goles> It's basically the only thing I use, and this new Gnome, gives you a black-screen on vnc ( I'm guessing it's because it uses a lot of GPU etc)
<Bundestrojaner> !find libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0
<ubottu> File libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 found in libsdl-mixer1.2
<kostkon> Bundestrojaner, oh that too, sudo apt-get install libsdl-mixer1.2:i386
<Bundestrojaner> thx^^
<worik> Anybody?  It must be simple but has defeated me.  I need a way to find the version of Gnome I have installed.  'aptitude show gnmpome' does not work,  lsb_release -a does not work.  gnome-help does not tell me....
<Goles> Bashing-om: any idea? :)
<Bundestrojaner> kostkon: it seems to work, thx
<kostkon> Bundestrojaner, np
<fermulator> Sigh; I'm getting some annoying complexity w/ dpkg/apt with "qtchooser" -- http://pastebin.com/9hj6XfZ2 ; anyone familiar with this package issue?
<kostkon> fermulator, try purging the sdk ppa and re-adding it
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<worik> bye
<fermulator> kostkon: Thanks -- it worked
<fermulator> kostkon: ridiculous that the SDK PPA messed stuff up. ... sigh. :)
<nonya> I have a problem with the last software update the firefox url is blacked out  http://imagebin.org/309046
<Guest55670> xD.. heellloooo??
<innocent95> Hi
<Guest55670> is this a chat rom??
<Jane18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<Beldar> don't click on that
<innocent95> cick
<innocent95> ban him
<svemirko> hello everyone, im here for some help regarding saving some data from an old computer
<svemirko> i have installed and working ubuntu 8.04 and the most i can get out of the machine, and i have a partition which contains very important data on jfs and i cannot access it
<svemirko> anyone knows how do i do this?
<innocent95> svemirko, 8.4 is not supported
<fermulator> svemirko: what OS are you currently running? (do you have any other systems with newer operating systems that you could move the hard drive to?)
<innocent95> svemirko, update your Ubuntu version to one which is supported
<linus> @svermirko if you have 08.04 running you should be able to mount you partition
<Beldar> svemirko, Generally you would use a live environment, describe the cannot access, how are you trying?
<svemirko> i cannot mount the drive, it says that it has a wrong fs... the well known error msg
<svemirko> i tried fsck but i lack fsck.jfs
<fermulator> svemirko: what is the mount command you're using? -- see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951409 for some examples
<Beldar> svemirko, and the file system is a?
<svemirko> for installation i have ext3
<svemirko> and cannot mount jfs
<nonya> how do i fix the firefox problem I have reset it still the same http://imagebin.org/309054
<Beldar> svemirko, Pastebin a sudo fdisk -l and identify the partition your trying to get to.
<fermulator> Suggest: creating a quick pastebin: with;; "sudo fdisk -l", and whatever other commands you've tried that present the error message
<linus> ok then you need to get that drive on a newer system
<svemirko> i tried through the graphic interface as well as mount with help of man
<linus> you are probably missing the packages to mount that type of file system, and with such an old distro you will have difficulty adding them
<_[myth> svemirko, i'm not sure you read the replies to your question :/
<svemirko> yeah, the system is not supported, i tried apt-get but to no avail
<svemirko> i also manually downloaded the package of jfsutils
<svemirko> but cannot install them because of the compiler error
<_[myth> svemirko, your ubuntu version is not supported on this channel.
<_[myth> Try upgrading to 14.04 LTS
<svemirko> which again i cannot fix due to apt=get not working
<linus> @myth really? you think hes running 08.04 on a system and it will update to 14.04?
<svemirko> yeah i know it is not supported, i noted that the 8 is the most i can get out of the machine to work with because its 15 years old
<nonya> plus i have no sound events working on here and I have allready check the box in the sessions for event sounds
<svemirko> so i cannot ugrade further
<_[myth> Fresh install might help
<svemirko> this machine cannot run 14.04 i guess...
<svemirko> that is why i dont have it
 * Beldar notes jfs is a file system, doh
<fermulator> nonya: This topic describes a similar problem: https://support.mozilla.org/ta/questions/998416
<linus> if you want you could try running a newer version from cd or usb but i dont think 14.04 will work
<linus> id use 12.04 ive had good results using it with older systems
<_[myth> You may use Live CD to test whether it works on your device or not
<fermulator> svemirko: agree with linux, if you can't get JFS utils installed, and can't upgrade, definitely you'll want to boot off a live CD/USB, even on older systems should load fine for you to get your job done
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections?
<linus> if you still cant get a live session running from a disc or usb, id try xubuntu or lubuntu
<svemirko> i can boot live... the 8.04 version
<svemirko> i can try newer but i doubt it will work
<Beldar> svemirko, I would boot a more up to date live and make sure it has jfsutil and try.
<svemirko> can i do this from a live cd?
<nonya> This is becoming more and more unstable
<svemirko> ok
<svemirko> i will download a newer one
<svemirko> you suggest 12?
<linus> yes 12.04
<svemirko> can give it a shot
<nonya> i did safe mode fermulator
<nonya> same problem
<linus> thats where i would start
<_[myth> svemirko, download iso from Ubuntu official website, write it into your CD/USB, plug it into your computer, and reboot
<Bashing-om> Goles: I am back, got off into other places. Server with a gui ? Many I see say go as light as possible // And it is advised that a GUI in a server invironment is a security risk, big time.
<daftykins> svemirko: how much RAM does this ancient machine have?
<Beldar> svemirko, You know how to turn off the live cd/usb and access the repos if needed for the jfsutil?
<svemirko> tnx myth, i know the process :)
<Goles> Bashing-om: I use freenx to startup a gui when I really need it (it's a home server)
<_[myth> GUI is option, and you may turn on/off or install/uninstall it at any time
<Codmadnesspro> How comes i cannot edit vpn in network connections?
<Goles> the problem is that with the new gnome unity thing freenx seems to fail
<Goles> ( vnc too AFAIK)
<svemirko> can i try to save data to usb from a live boot?
<fermulator> nonya: when did it start happening? any ideas/hints as to what could have changed?
<daftykins> svemirko: yes
<linus> 12.04 still has three years left on the cycle so it will have all the necessary packages available, and you can install them while running a live session even if they wont be permanent
<fermulator> nonya: (that URL I linked doesn't even have a solution, sorry)
<Bashing-om> Goles: Welp, now you know more than I, So, now what is at issue with your server ?
<dweez> Bashing-om: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<svemirko> does the 12.04 support jfs out of the box?
<nonya> It happened after xubuntu update
<nonya> fermulator,
<nonya> Be back in a few minutes gota go potty
<Goles>  Bashing-om isn't there a way to change my default window manager to the 'classic & old' gnome?
<Goles> Bashing-om: that would solve the remaining issues for sure.
<fermulator> nonya: Well I guess it could be one of many problems... ; I'm no expert here, but I might guess: 1) some random packages got upgraded that broke something 2) perhaps the newer versions are trying to "draw" in such a way that your graphics driver doesn't support ...
<Goles> I would try to install xfce4 but don't really have the time :(
<linus> yes i think jfs will work on a default install of 12.04
<Bashing-om> Goles: I am aware of a couple of ways. One is install a Windows manager ( I would not and don't ) the other is to install the desk top you want and start it from the terminal.
<linus> have you checked out this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951409
<minimec> Goles: 'sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback' gives you to additional 'classic' gnome sessions. One with metacity, one with compiz.
<Goles> minimec: it's crazy but it appears that session-flashback doesn't play well with Ubuntu 14, this is the output that I get https://gist.github.com/Goles/b9750f139397c81db714
<Goles> ( when trying to install it I mean )
<acx111> i am a desktop newbie and i managed to install 14.04 on my old PIII laptop. My laptop has 1 usb port which is damaged so i can only my PCMCIA slots to access the internet wirelessly.
<svemirko> linus yeah i have seen this thread
<fermulator> nonya: other discussions (recent) show that the issue may be theme related https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/997900 -- again, likely due to some packages upgrading/changing to break support for some part of your Firefox theme
<svemirko> but i lack fsck.jfs in my system
<fermulator> nonya: does reverting to the default theme resolve the issue?
<Goles> it -seems- that installing gnome-panel also installed session-flashback (not really sure), if it's the case, how can I set the classic gnome to be my default desktop environment ? (instead of this new Gnome with the 'activities' thing?)
<nonya> looking into it
<minimec> Goles: Are you using gnome3 as primary desktop? That would explain it. Gnome3 uses gnome-settings-daemon, while in 14.04 unity switched to unity-settings-daemon.
<nonya> not
<fermulator> nonya: note I'm running FF v28.0 , w/ Ubuntu 12.04
<fermulator> (no problems)
<linus> once you have a new live session running you will probably need to run sudo apt-get install jfsutils
<whoever> is there a good way to get a list of all hardes  ? i have tried fdisk -l |awk '{print $0}' | grep /dev  but that will list sda1, sda2 ... , but i just want sda
<Goles> minimec: Yeah I think so, I think it was installed by default when I updated from 13.04 to 14.04 :(
<fermulator> whoever: sudo lshw -c disk
<whoever> and  i do have other drives othher then sda , sdb, sdc
<svemirko> ok, i am downloading the 12.04
<Goles> minimec: how could I switch back?
<svemirko> the dl is 731mb, my mac says
<svemirko> i hope i could be able to burn it on a cd cause im out of dvd right now
<svemirko> fingers crossed
<minimec> Goles: If you try to install unity-settings-daemon, does it conflict with gnome-settings-daemon?
<svemirko> but i cannot use usb cause the old machine does not support usb boot
<Goles> minimec: let me see what happens
<fermulator> svemirko: brutal no USB :o
<acx111> however my pcmcia wireless card is not recognized by 14.04. lspci says tha
<svemirko> yeah i know...
<acx111> however my pcmcia wireless card is not recognized by 14.04. lspci says: 06:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Goles> minimec: I think you're correct https://gist.github.com/Goles/14786544dad42e1e5039
<svemirko> its an old machine that my friend passed to me to save some data from it
<acx111> how can i make it work under 14.04?
<svemirko> it represented a challange so i took it :)
<fermulator> svemirko: NOTE: another idea; is that you can move the hard drive from the old machine to a new machine, boot the NEW machine w/ live CD, and then access the drive that way
<Goles> minimec: any clue about how te proceed ?
<fermulator> svemirko: er, USB boot that is
<svemirko> fermulator: thanks, i had that idea in my mind but i own only a laptop
<svemirko> but i will try that if everything else fails
<svemirko> i will go to someone to occupy the machine for a while :)
<fermulator> nonya: the last reply from you was "not", not sure if my suggestions surrounding changing your theme back to default has resolved your issue?
<nonya> looking into some other suggestions
<minimec> Goles: You seem to have some gnome3 ppa on that machine, because gnome-settings-daemon-schemas areon versoin 3.8.6.1 in trusty... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=gnome-settings-daemon-schemas&searchon=names
<minimec> Goles: I cannot help you there. I try to avoid ppa's, and as you see I have some reasons to do so... ;)
<Goles> minimec: Maybe it would be cool to remove them, I just want the old gnome working again so that I can vnc to the machine
<acx111> ubuntu is based on debian and found instructions for debian: https://wiki.debian.org/acx  BUT where are the instructions for Ubuntu/Lubuntu 14.04???
<Goles> minimec: you're right I found the following ppa gnome3-team-gnome3-next-trusty in sources.list.d,
<minimec> Goles: ppa-purge might help there...
<Goles> minimec: shoudl I run sudo apt-get remove gnome3 first?
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<NightmareLord> hiya
<minimec> Goles: Do you have an alternate Window manager installed? IN that case you can. Otherwise you might only be able to do further installatioins on terminal.
<Goles> minimec: don't really have a problem by using the terminal, at all.
<Goles> So I could just do a sudo apt-get remove gnome3 , purge the ppa's, and start fresh (don't know how to install the classic gnome though )
<NightmareLord> is anyone proficient with usb stick installs?
<minimec> Goles: So I would purge gnome3, then ppa-purge the repo, then 'sudo apt-egt install ubuntu-desktop' to get the default 14.04 package selection.
<Goles> ok, will do that in 1 sec
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Many, describe the issue to the channel
<OerHeks> Goles backup your data first
<Goles> minimec: I think the package is actually called gnome-session (since it didin't find gnome3)
<Goles> OerHeks: don't have any data :)
<NightmareLord> i want to install the boot cd on usb and then install the full on a parrition of that usb while keeping a big syorage partition
<Goles> minimec: so it would be sudo apt-get purge gnome-session,
<daftykins> !persistent | NightmareLord
<ubottu> NightmareLord: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Beldar> NightmareLord, You need a install medium and the usb for the full, using one is not really an option per-say.
<Goles> minimec: damn, tried to do a 'sudo apt-get purge gnome-session' and got a conflict again :( https://gist.github.com/Goles/431c71821bb733e44e6f
<minimec> Goles: first remove 'gnome-session-fallback'
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Do you have a ubuntu or linux install now, and are using grub to boot?
<Goles> purging gnome-session :)
<Goles> I don't seem to get the ppa-purge syntax though... how do I get the <repository-name> and <subdirectory> (where can I get that info?)
<Goles> is it visible in /etc/apt/ ?
<minimec> Goles: ppa's are in /etc/apt/sources.list.d probably. Otherwise you could check it in software&updates in the gnome settings I guess.
<Goles> minimec: I see the gnome3 ppa there, it's called gnome3-team-gnome3-next-trusty.list
<Goles> looks like this, 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-next/ubuntu trusty main'
<Goles> so I should do ppa-purge ppa:X/Y ? :S
<Beldar> Goles, read the bots info
<minimec> Goles: 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3'
<Goles> Yeah I read that the bot said, 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>'
<Goles> I was just a bit confused about what's repository-name and subdirectory Beldar
<Goles> minimec: got 'Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3' ... took a while to Update the package lists though
<Beldar> Goles, read the "read about installing" the purge is the same ppa info, only using the purge commands. https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<Beldar> Has to still be there though.
<Goles> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<NightmareLord> Beldar, I can only use usb sticks for the install
<Goles> Yeah, in the ppa's dir I see the gnome3-team-gnome3-next-trusty.list , .save  etc
<Goles> oh and staging
<minimec> Goles: 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next' then.... https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-next
<nonya> Guess i will try chrome
<Beldar> NightmareLord, Than get two.
<nestle20> when i run cat /proc/mdstat on my raid1 system (software), for md0 it says [>....................]  check =  4.4% (85623936/1945569088) finish=28157.8min speed=1100K/sec ? is this normal ? the system has been installed for 9 days.. i thought the check stuff was over with.. why is it checking again? I noticed it happened when i first installed the server.. but now again? and 28,157 minutes? thats 19 days ? lol
<NightmareLord> Beldar, once I get 2, can the boot grub be entirely on the usb so I pass on the BIOS to get to the usb grub first?
#ubuntu 2015-04-27
<lolzballs> mrcheeks: it's not there
<mrcheeks> lolzballs: java is not installed?
<lolzballs> mrcheeks: java is installed
<lolzballs> but looking at the changelogs
<lolzballs> they removed the .desktop file
<mrcheeks> open with java, properties (right click in nautilus for example?)
<lolzballs> There is no java there
<lolzballs> I already tried reinstalling java multiple times
<mrcheeks> lolzballs:Did you browse the filesystem to associate java to jar files?
<Guest88522> hola
<optikcypher> hi ubuntu
<lolzballs> mrcheeks: in /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<Guest88522> #ubuntu hola
<Fudster> Can anyone help me with this startup script I am working on?
<oats> optikcypher: hello, how can we assist you?
<Fudster> sudo -H -u big bash -c '/home/big/start.sh'
<Fudster> Console : 2015-04-26 19:56:43 [SEVERE] Pipe failed to load from NBT at 77,102,409
<Fudster> So. Thats what i get on MCMA when running it via  sudo -H  -u josh bash -c '/home/josh/start.sh'
<Fudster> (Which is a startup script I made and works via the user josh)
<Fudster> I was wondering if anyone knew how to run MCMA via sudo etc
<Guest88522> not
<lolzballs> applications/x-jar is being run by openjdk-7-java-.desktop
<Guest88522> hello friends ?
<lolzballs> however that does not exist
<optikcypher> not needing much assistance today was wondering where a good place to learn program through a chatroom would be
<optikcypher> programming
<optikcypher> c++ in paticular
<Guest88522> what spiking spañish
<Fudster> Can Anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10904581/
<mjollnerd> Is there anything wrong w/ my formatting here?  I've verified the commands works when I run it on one line using ; between commands.  But, now that I've formatted it how I like, it's not working..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10904568/
<daftykins> mjollnerd: go ask in #bash
<mjollnerd> will do! ty
<mrcheeks> lolzballs:just look for the executable, good luck.
<zerowaitstate> Fudster: that is an error related to Minecraft
<Fudster> zerowaitstate:  Not exactly. I mean MCMA works perfect when I run it under the user
<Fudster> I am trying to run it via sudo on the user
<zerowaitstate> Fudster: probably related to the user environment
<zerowaitstate> or a ulimit
<Fudster> The script /home/big/start.sh runs under the user. but not under the sudo run as the user
<Fudster> Yeah. Probs. Thats why I am here. Is there another way to do it?
<unknown__> whatup
<unknown__> Can anyone here help me set up i2p with xchat?
<unknown__> I know it should be simple but it's simply not connecting.
<Fudster> so zerowaitstate  any idea how to run theb command directly as the user via sudo?
<Fudster> or could I actually run something like su josh; cd; start.sh
<Fudster> then exit
<zerowaitstate> Fudster: you could try sudo -i
<Fudster> What is the syanx for that?
<SchrodingersScat> Fudster: sudo -i -u josh ?
<Fudster> Alright. will try
<zerowaitstate> sudo -i -u josh -c command
<Fudster> Nope::/
<Fudster> Basically I am trying to make a few startup scripts
<gr33n7007h> Fudster: as big got a password?
<Fudster> yes
<gr33n7007h> try: echo password | sudo -S -u <user> sh -c "/path/to/script/sh"
<gr33n7007h> Fudster: with a space or password will be stored in your history ;P
<Fudster> /home/josh/start.sh: 2: cd: can't cd to McMyAdmin/home/josh/start.sh: 3: /home/josh/start.sh: cannot create server.log: Permission denied
<Fudster> seems like it does not actually open it or
<xhp> ubuntu
<justtone> has anyone had any experience using the "at" command? If so do you know how I can specify the time and timezone the script should execute at?
<teward> justtone: i'm not sure 'at' can do timezone specific processing - you may need to do the timezone conversion to the timezone available on the system you're running on, but don't quote me on that
<emaray> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<justtone> sorry
<dibs> Kia ora. I am looking for help with getting my mysql server working after a 14.10 to 15.04 upgrade glitch.
<justtone> ok thank you teward
<linuxuz3r> how do i open rar?
<genii> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dibs> when I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" it hangs on "Setting up mysql-server-5.6 (5.6.24-0ubuntu2) ..."
<dibs> How can I fix this?
<PHPLearner> does anyone know how to transfer the menu bar in ubuntu from the left and place it to the bottom of the screen
<PHPLearner> does anyone know how to transfer the menu bar in ubuntu from the left and place it to the bottom of the screen
<Bashing-om> !docker | PHPLearner
<PHPLearner> does anyone know how to transfer the menu bar in ubuntu from the left and place it to the bottom of the screen
<PHPLearner> Bashing-om: what is !docker |
<PHPLearner> is that a terminal command
<Bashing-om> PHPLearner:  "Docker is a docking application (WindowMaker dock app) which acts as a system tray
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<Bashing-om> Phoop: In terminal do : ' apt-cache show docker ' .
<PHPLearner> so you mean I need to install it from the software center
<Bashing-om> PHPLearner: IF when you look at the full description and you see it meets your needs, yes install from USC is one option .
<Neldogz> Is Debian Unstable (Sid) the equivalent of Ubuntu 15.04?
<yeats> Neldogz: nope
<linuxuz3r> anyway to make nouveau drivers perform fast with compiz
<yeats> !debian | Neldogz
<ubottu> Neldogz: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Neldogz> yeats: thank you!
<rooly> how do i instruct pci-stub to cliam a device before the radeon module during boot? initramfs doesn't seem to execute early enough
<astropirate> I am trying to build OpenBLAS, but am getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgfortran     but I already have libgfortran-4.9-dev installed
<astropirate> why am I still getting this error?
<deadmund> astropirate: That error exactly?  I'm not familiar with your particular setup, but it seems there is a gfortran but not any  lgfortran  ?
<astropirate> deadmund, how do I find out which is installed?
<deadmund> astropirate: You can look at apt-file search "filename" to find what packages contain that file (in this case lgfortran ?)
<deadmund> astropirate: I'm having trouble understanding what the line that is giving the error actually looks like.  ld -lgfortran  or something?  ld is a linker
<astropirate> deadmund,  correct
<astropirate> it is not able to find the library to link against
<astropirate> but I have that library installed already
<deadmund> astropirate:  Then I think I'm not any help here :(
<astropirate> no worreis
<terackus>  I've got a problem my CD/DVD Drive shows up if I use Disk it shows it but no matter what type of disk i put in it will read it.
<harriseldon> astropirate: basic question -- did you use sudo apt-get build-dep libopenblas-base to get the dependencies to build the package first?
<deadmund> terackus: Your "question" is unintelligable
<astropirate> harriseldon, no, I didn't. I am trying to set up Torch7 on my machine, and it comes with a setup script that installs dependencies
<astropirate> harriseldon, I will try  sudo apt-get build-dep libopenblas-base
<astropirate> harriseldon, well.. actually, the script tries to build OpenBlas itself
<astropirate> and tries to installed the dependencies before hand.
<harriseldon> astropirate what release of Ubuntu are you on? I am looking at the build script now for torch7
<astropirate> harriseldon, 14.10
<kieppie> hi folks
<astropirate> i took their dependencies script and commented out hte section to build and install OpenBlas, and instead installed it the way you mentioned
<kieppie> I'm running a new install of 15.04 desktop unity
<astropirate> I just hope whatever is in the repo is up to date enough
<paradox_> hi
<paradox_> h r u
<kieppie> I'm looking for the older keyboard layout options where I can enable/define ctrl_alt+backspace to bounce the interface & remap/disable caps
<deadmund> terackus: "no matter what type of disk i put in it will read it
<deadmund> what's the problem there?
<kieppie> ?keyboad
<kieppie> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<kieppie> !caps
<harriseldon> astropirate you may want to read through the install scripts. They are pretty explicit in what they are trying to do. I am not sure why openblas is built from git instead of the package. After the build-deps, the install from git should configure and work.
<kieppie> also looking for better utilisation of my multi-touch touch screen on this laptop
<kieppie> these functions are no longer available under 15.04 unity AFAIK: http://berk.es/2012/06/21/map-capslock-to-escape-in-ubuntu-linux/
<studybox> is an ubuntu phone going to happen?
<krabador> studybox, bq aquaris
<rooly> can anyone help me, i need the pci-stub module to activate as early in the boot process as possible. I've added it to initramfs-tools/modules, but it continues to activate after 3-4 seconds while the drm and radeon modules activate before a second has passed
<sysop2> hi how do I enable npapi plugins in chrome 41?
<sysop2> I tried the chrome://flags/#enable_npapi but it doesnt seem to work.
<petrvs> studybox: not that is planned at all, no
<petrvs> studybox: you can install it on some phones, though
<studybox> krabador, does that have antennas for all service providers?
<xangua> sysop2: you do not :)
<Rave1> so why does the ubuntu site say there are phones for sale all over europe
<krabador> studybox, yes
<xangua> (21:17:01) krabador: studybox, bq aquaris
<sysop2> xangua,  that is not what the docs say? they say version 42 is when they start doing that.
<petrvs> Rave1: there are phones for sale all over europe
<sysop2> obviously I need to do that so how about some help instead of "smart" remarks.
<studybox> so literally that phone will work with any provider in the world even cdma?
<studybox> or is it 100% gsm and it has ALL the gsm
<studybox> i don't know how that stuff very well i just know it's complicated
<[n0mad]> sysop2, everything i see says you don't enable it
<[n0mad]> says support was removed several versions ago
<[n0mad]> where are you seeing something different?
<kieppie> how to disable/remap CAPS?
<sysop2> ok what version do I need to downgrade to get plugins back?
<sysop2> I thought 42 was the cut off, but if its earlier I have not found any mention of it.
<axisys> no wifi driver and wifi button is staying yellow on my hp ProBook 650 G1 ever since I upgraded last night from 14.10 to 15.04 64bit
<axisys> yes it was working fine with 14.10
<[n0mad]> sysop2: i see that now too on the google site. i'm not sure why that wouldn't work for you on 42..on the chromium site they'd originally mentioned version 37 but perhaps that changed based on what i'm reading from google
<[n0mad]> i'm not sure how you would be able to get around it though. not something i've had a need for
<axisys> disable the /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf may be?
<axisys> content of the file is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10905228/
<prw> is getting a 4k display up and running still a pain in the ass?  putting together a new system to run 15.04 and would love to get a 4k display for it but don't want to deal with weird dual 30hz display configs or stuff like that.
<axisys> modprobe iwlwifi gives an error
<axisys> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:816 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='iwlwifi'
<axisys> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'iwlwifi': Function not implemented
<sysop2> when I do chrome://flags/#enable_npapi I just get the normal flags page and nothing about npapi
<yurw> How do I boot without running a fsck that would normally run before mounting?
<prw> just got a dell xps 13 with a qhd+ display and it's great w/ 15.04.  would love to get the same experience w/ a desktop and external monitor
<yurw> recovery mode still seems to run the fsck
<kieppie> OK - let's try this again (g'damn, this channel is noisy with utter b/s!).
<kieppie> I want to remap CAPS - how?
<yurw> Is there a way to avoid mounting/fsck?
<prw> kieppie: to control?
<somsip> kieppie: xmodmap
<kieppie> in previous versions there were options under keybord configs
<kieppie> hi prw, somsip
<kieppie> prw, somsip - looking for this under new unity 15.04 - http://berk.es/2012/06/21/map-capslock-to-escape-in-ubuntu-linux/
<raiN> nick eternaL1
<Dragostini> smooth
<somsip> kieppie: no idea about unity. I use xmodmap, so I'll leave it to someone else to help
<kieppie> also looking for better use of my multitouch screen - linux seems to have relatively poor support, but keyboard issue is most pressing atm
<gioankminh> what to do if i run application with adminitrator with Wine1.7 ?
<harriseldon> rooly what is the end goal? Are you trying to do vga passthrough? What guides have you followed?  Have you regenerated your initramfs?
<rooly> harriseldon: vga passthrough, all of them, yes; dozens of times
<prw> kieppie: edit /etc/default/keyboard and set XKBOPTIONS="caps:escape"               - then reboot
<prw> and enjoy vi
<rooly> harriseldon: i managed to finally get the stub driver working by making a modprobe.d file and using update-initramfs -c
<kieppie> prw: I want to map CAPS -> Contectual menu, since my keyboard (X1 carbon) does not have a menu key (as does many other laptops), and I have no use for caps
<kieppie> the tool I indicated before had tweaks take effect immediately, so I can test without bouncing
<prw> kieppie: your url said map capslock to escape.
<kieppie> provided link to indocate the UI functionality I'm looking for
<harriseldon> rooly my understanding of modprobe.d is that it is run after the initramfs. Are you sure you have the vendor ids correct?
<kieppie> since that entire UI seems to be missing from the new release
<rooly> harriseldon: yes, memorized actually. stub was activating far too late and radeon was beating it out
<fawksmulder> So I have a really old laptop with like, a Celeron processor and an 80 GB HDD. Is there something cool I can use it for (passively)?
<eternaL1> Hello all! So I am currently trying to install Ubuntu 14.04.2 on my buddies MSI-A6200 (which has an nVidia geforce 8X00m G). Booting from a LiveCD. The problem is that no matter what we do we get 'GPU Lockup' screens everytime. Have tried nomodeset, as well as acpi-off. both together and seperately through the F6 menu. But it will give the GPU lockup, failed to idle channel, etc... then return
<eternaL1> to setup with screen torn and frozen. Have searched quite a bit, but haven't found anything that works so far, another buddy had me try to download/install the nvidia drivers, kill/restart X and then continue trying to install as a last chance, but 'try without installing' freezes up before getting the chance. Any thoughts on how i could get Ubuntu to install (I read i can AFTERWARDS go into
<eternaL1> recovery mode and go about updating the drivers, if I could only get that far) Thanks in advance ^^
<harriseldon> rooly sorry I cannot help further. I have never used pci-stub and everything I am reading points to what you did. I did see this guide although you may have already followed it. https://superuser.com/questions/503697/prevent-radeon-driver-from-attaching-to-specific-pci-devices
<rooly> harriseldon: yes i've seen it. thanks for the help tho. for some reason my modprobe.d is included in my initrd.img
<rooly> harriseldon: that's why a modprobe.d config solved the issue for me
<Ben64> eternaL1: use the mini iso
<Guest11982> Having a hell of a time over here trying to mount this img
<Guest11982> I'm new to ubuntu but what I read on the forums doesn't seem to be working whether I use furius iso, or any other mounting application. Can anyone help me?
<Guest11982> Hello?
<mushir>  0
<mushir> down vote
<mushir> favorite
<mushir> 	
<mushir> After installing new graphic card (Radeon HD 3450) Ubuntu 14.04 keeps logging out randomly, for example it logs out when I use the command : unity --replace && setsid unity
<kieppie> Guest11982: this channel is pretty useless, mate
<Guest11982> ok
<Guest11982> where should I go for any live help if not here?
<DalekSec> Guest11982: mount -o loop path/to/image.iso mnt/
<Guest11982> I tried something like that but keep getting this error:
<Guest11982> "Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/ubuntu/146d32d7-38d3-40fc-ad3b-8cce82d204e2: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda2" "/media/ubuntu/146d32d7-38d3-40fc-ad3b-8cce82d204e2"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,
<Guest11982>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Guest11982>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Guest11982>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Guest11982> "
<Ben64> !paste | Guest11982
<ubottu> Guest11982: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest11982> not sure if it posted the error
<Guest11982> ""Error mounting /dev/sda2 at /media/ubuntu/146d32d7-38d3-40fc-ad3b-8cce82d204e2: Command-line `mount -t "ext4" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda2" "/media/ubuntu/146d32d7-38d3-40fc-ad3b-8cce82d204e2"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,"
<Guest11982> its a recovery img from my failing harddrive but when I try to mount it gives me that bad superblock error. Not sure what to do. Is the img file corrupt even though its on a new healthy harddrive?
<tlt> you're trying to mount a partition on a drive there
<tlt> that's what you're trying as well?
<explodes> I'm having problems with System V
<Guest11982> I'm not sure the lingo. I have a live ubuntu session going from an 8gb usb key and then I made the img file onto this external 1tb harddrive. Now I'm trying to launch the img off the harddrive using furius iso
<Guest11982> during the live session
<linuxuz3r> can you do 2 step verification on sudo for a session
<explodes> I'm having problems with System V, i have 4 other custom scripts being served out faithfully, but this new one quits quickly although it should live forever. when the target script is run directly, it runs 100% fine. the init.conf and script are here: http://pastie.org/10115527
<Guest11982> I'm not sure what 2 step verification is
<explodes> The init.conf looks identical to the 4 others, same with the target script!
<linuxuz3r> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.authenticator2
<tlt> Guest11982, when you're imaging a drive you're better off formatting another drive you know will hold the complete image, as ext4, and then dd if=/dev/drivetocopyfrom of=/medit/bigetx4drive/yymmddhhss.drivetocopyfrom.fstype.img
<axisys> so far I could not find a fix to get the iwl driver which is missing after the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 through wifi
<Guest11982> I used ddrescue to make the image. Its been going for 3 days straight and is now "trimming failed blocks" but the size of the img is staying the same
<Guest11982> I did format the external drive to ext3 before making the img on it
<neldogz> Does anyone know what is the latest Nvidia module version available within Ubuntu 15.04 standard repos?
<neldogz> Is it  346.59 ?
<tlt> medit is a typo it should be media oco
<Bashing-om> neldogz: 349 is available in 15.04 .. what retunrs from terminal command ' ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<explodes> linuxuz3r: every time you use sudo you want to validate the user?
<explodes> linuxuz3r: i object
<linuxuz3r> not everytime
<linuxuz3r> but just once for the whole session
<explodes> maybe you can have them validate when they login. but HOW, i dont know
<Guest11982> thanks tlt
<tlt> Guest11982, so your image-file is at /dev/drv2 etc etc?
<[n0mad]> linuxuz3r: I found this that talks about enabling for the login http://labs.packetverify.com/guides/using-google-two-factor-authentication-for-ubuntu-login/
<explodes> linuxuz3r: or this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-protect-ssh-with-two-factor-authentication
<explodes> google's first result
<tlt> any why mount in a subfolder of /media/ubuntu/*id* etc, Guest11982 ?
<tlt> Guest11982, maybe you're trying to mount your original base ext3 filesystem as ext4, idk what you're trying to do there.
<sabotender> are these steps up to date for moving my home directory to a different partition? http://www.maketecheasier.com/move-home-folder-ubuntu/
<sabotender> moo 🐮
<linuxuz3r> explodes: what if you are not online will authenticator work on login
<axisys> I installed linux-image-generic which upgrade the linux kernel from 3.16 to 3.19 and now both wifi and sound are working
<linuxuz3r> how do i tar ~/ folder and all the files under it even hidden files and folders
<linuxuz3r> anyone
<Guest11982> tlt, I'm not sure either. I have a 491gb img file made already. Just when I click and "mount it" it gives me the error. So if I used your commands above am I not just making a new img file? What are the commands doing that you listed?
<tlt> Guest11982, if you know the full path of the file, try mount -t ext4 /media/thatext3basefilesystem/imagefilename /media/somedirectory
<tlt> as root you could just mount it as /media/cdrom since it exists, given that you've got no mounted cd of course
<tlt> or just make a new dir in /media/ , Guest11982
<cristian> quit
<Ben64> Guest11982: pastebin the output of "file /path/to/the.img"
<explodes> linuxuz3r: well, yea. how would you even do a 2-factor auth without internet?
<linuxuz3r> sms
<sysop2> just for the record I got plugins back at version 37.
<explodes> linuxuz3r: which requires you to be online :P
<linuxuz3r> no im worried with login in linux with 2 f a without inet
<sysop2> 40 doesnt work,  38 or 39 might work but I am not in the mood to try it.
<Guest11982> tlt, I tried the command above as root and it gave me this
<explodes> linuxuz3r: not possible- 2fa requires net
<Guest11982> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop4,
<Guest11982>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Guest11982>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Guest11982>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Guest11982> "
<sysop2> actually went down to 35 installed the plugin and upgraded to 37
<cocoony> hello, i use lubuntu 64 bit and want to install a 64 bit music program with wine
<cocoony> how can i get wine to 64 bit
<Guest11982> "error: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop4, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<Ben64> Guest11982: stop pasting that over and over
<Captonjamason> is there any way i can send files to my sd card in terminal
<Ben64> Guest11982: pastebin the output of "file /path/to/the.img"
<Ben64> !paste | Guest11982
<Ben64> oh ubottu died
<Ben64> Guest11982: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Captonjamason> is there any way i can send files to my sd card in terminal,
<ablest1980> hi
<Ben64> Captonjamason: cp file destination
<jeffreylevesque> mount to your sd card
<Guest11982> hey ben, I have never used pastebin before
<Ben64> perfect time to start
<ablest1980> use paste.ubuntu.com
<ablest1980> hello blackmatrix
<ablest1980> ny here
<Captonjamason> im setting up a LFS system and im setting up a variable, "export LFS=/dev/mmcblk0p1" thats the command i run that i attempted to use to get the variable set up... but it didnt work "/dev/mmcblk0p1" is where my sd card is according to disks
<Guest11982> http://pastebin.com/dKJ8KB9C
<Captonjamason> did they give me the wrong location in disks
<Captonjamason> wait
<Captonjamason> i think i found out how to fix it
<cocoony> did someone know how i can run a 54bit windows program with wine#
<cocoony> 64bit
<Guest11982> I think I posted the correct link Ben64
<Captonjamason> if you have a 64bit computer, 64 bit ubuntu and a 64 bit wine install you should be all set cocoony
<Ben64> Guest11982: you pasted that like 4 times already, don't need to see it again, i asked for "file /path/to/the.img"
<Guest11982> how do I get that ben64?
<Ben64> Guest11982: you type it in a terminal
<Guest11982> just type it into the terminal?
<Guest11982> ah
<cocoony> ...how do i set wine to 64bit ?
<Ben64> cocoony: should already be
<cocoony> i try to compile but dont understand
<Captonjamason> cocoony: its already set to 64 bit if you have a 64 bit pc 64 bit ubuntu install and 64bit wine install
<Captonjamason> that easy
<cocoony> Ben64...do you mean when i have a 64 bit systewm it automaticly install wine in 64 bit ?
<cocoony> aha
<Captonjamason> yep
<cocoony> but hte 64 bit .exe didnt start
<Guest11982> http://pastebin.com/PTbtYkGs
<Captonjamason> well if you chose to install wine 64
<Guest11982> I think thats what you're asking for Ben64
<cocoony> how can i completly remove wine to reinstall
<Captonjamason> what program cocoony
<Captonjamason> it might have some dependincies
<cocoony> i have seen a webpage and compile sometthing lol
<Ben64> Guest11982: yep. so now, "sudo mount -t ext4 -o loop /media/ubuntu/51414667-c163-416a-bd4d-c9b53d88b060/image.img /mountpoint"
<cocoony> there was nothing to chposse
<cocoony> choose
<Captonjamason> then it auto installed for 64 bit
<cocoony> ableton live
<cocoony> <Captonjamason> ableton live 64 bit
<Guest11982> and I set the mountpoint in some random folder?
<Ben64> Guest11982: any folder you want, yep. should be empty though
<Guest11982> I just chose /media/ubuntu to mount and it gave me the same superblock error
<MisterMom> cocoony, i dont think you will get that to run in linux
<CptRageToaster> hello, I ran into a dependency issue on libglib2.0-dev
<CptRageToaster> libglib2.0-dev : Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.40.2-0ubuntu1) but 2.42.2-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0 is to be installed
<CptRageToaster> can I get a low down, on what apt-get is even telling me?
<Ben64> Guest11982: make a new directory
<cocoony> MisterMom...yesterday it worked but the 32 bit version on 32 bit system
<CptRageToaster> My first impression is that libglib2.0-dev is depending on an old version (2.40.2) and for some reason, I have (2.42.2) ?
<cocoony> today i have installed 64 bit system
<jeffreylevesque> yeehaw
<CptRageToaster> if that's the case, how can I find out what's forcing 2.42.2, so I can consider rolling it back?
<cocoony> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27440
<Captonjamason> hey cocoony
<Captonjamason> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10905851/
<Guest11982> I made a new directory /media/ubuntu/new and tried mounting and it gave me the same superblock error
<MisterMom> cocoony, oh i will have to take some time to look at that, im a sonar user myself
<Ben64> CptRageToaster: looks like you have a PPA causing the conflict
<cocoony> aha
<CptRageToaster> does the presence of the lib in a PPA kill everything?
<cocoony> MisterMom.... i hope we can figure it out later
<CptRageToaster> or do I have it currently installed?
<cocoony> in some minutes i must sleep
<cocoony> i come from germany
<Bashing-om> CptRageToaster: A PPA ' ricotz ' installed software holding "libglib2.0" to the higher version ?
<MisterMom> its late here so i will look tomorow
<jeffreylevesque> i'm from kpax
<Ben64> Guest11982: pastebin "dumpe2fs /media/ubuntu/51414667-c163-416a-bd4d-c9b53d88b060/image.img | grep -i superblock"
<noobiewan> Hi, anyone here with experience using Ubuntu-Rescue-Remix ?
<cocoony> <Captonjamason>...yesterday it runs in lubuntu
<Ben64> noobiewan: not supported here, sorry
<Guest11982> http://pastebin.com/C2dHWkdM
<Ben64> Guest11982: you can't mount it
<cocoony> my terminal shows :  linux 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Guest11982> hmm, whats wrong with it? Not sure what magic number invalid means
<cocoony> what does that mean
<Ben64> Guest11982: it means its too damaged
<noobiewan> Ben64, you know of any channel I could ask a question? I just plugged a USB stick and the console keeps showing these messagaes lile [ 347.23225] bla bla bla and I can't stop
<cocoony> i thought i have install 64 bit iso
<Ben64> noobiewan: considering the guy who made it isn't supporting it, probably not
<jeffreylevesque> do ppl create IRC bots for sentiment analysis (maybe for training?)?
<noobiewan> Ben64, could you suggest a bootable system with recovery tools?
<cocoony> i install the 64 bit iso but terminal shows :  linux 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cocoony> what means x86_x64
<N3X15> Means 64bit
<Ben64> cocoony: x86 cpu with 64bit instructions
<cocoony> why i see x86
<Guest11982> damn that sucks ben64, would any of these options help me to repair it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2023481
<Guest11982> or be worth even looking at
<Ben64> Guest11982: doubtful. you can use photorec to try to recover files though
<Guest11982> yeah I did but it was taking forever so used ddrescue. ddrescue still isn't finished though..its still "trimming failed blocks" so would that cause the problem?
<Guest11982> do I have to wait until its finished trimming?
<Guest11982> its still trimming failed blocks on the image.img file we're using so...
<cocoony> Ben64: you see that i have 64 bit installed..when i install wine ..is it then 64 bit ?
<cocoony> or 32
<Ben64> cocoony: 64, as you've been told already
<Ben64> Guest11982: no
<cocoony> yes
<cocoony> ok..i try to reinstall
<cocoony> wine
<cocoony> thx for answering
<Ben64> reinstalling wine isn't going to change anything
<Ben64> its likely your program just doesn't work in wine
<cocoony> i have make some mistakes
<cocoony> i compile something
<Guest11982> ok thank you for your help Ben64. Greatly appreciated
<cocoony> i tried a tutorial with compiling
<cocoony> dont know what i have done
<blueingress> Hi, How to upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10?
<Ben64> cocoony: why? wine is installable easily from the software center
<cocoony> but my homefolder only shows .wine folder
<cocoony> not wine64
<cocoony> i thought i have 32 bit wine and do this http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/Kompilieren
<cocoony> sorry its german page but you see the commands
<Ben64> cocoony: undo that, then just "sudo apt-get install wine"
<cocoony> i have installed wine1,7
<cocoony> my lubuntu only install wine 1.5x
<EyeOfMidas> I just updated to 15.04, and my system settings is all phone-ified. http://i.imgur.com/8yAnf9i.png How can I change it back to the desktop version?
<Ben64> cocoony: then use the wine ppa on the wine website
<cocoony> aha
<cocoony> i am newbie..never worked with linux before. i must check it out
<ablest1980> anyone use kindle for pc with wine on ubuntu?
<cocoony> sorry that my grammar is so bad
<cocoony> is there a command that i can see if wine is 32 or 64 bit ?
<Ben64> install wine from the ppa, and it will be
 * Captonjamason starts to fall alseep
<Captonjamason> installing the stuff for LFS takes longer then i remember
<noobiewan> So I just created a bootable live CD. Is it possible to install a command line tool?
<pavlos> blueingress, change Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades, then run update manager, you should be prompted to upgrade.
<degva> Hey guys, I have a problem with vlc
<degva> I'm getting this: Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_i965.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory and I don't know which package has that file
<degva> does anybody has encountered that problem before?
<Captonjamason> i have
<Captonjamason> i just rebooted my pc and it was fine
<Captonjamason> but dont do that
<degva> Captonjamason, please, tell me how did you fixed
<degva> I have that problem for so much time now
<degva> I'm on ubuntu 15.04
<Captonjamason> my pc was quite buggy then so rebooting would fix anything
<Captonjamason> same here
<Captonjamason> i dont use vlc
<Captonjamason> so i cant help you
<degva> Oh well
<degva> the thing is that skype has the same buggy problem I t hink
<degva> it has like stripes of some pixels
<Captonjamason> never had that problem on skype
<jmadero> has itrans keyboard layout completely been replaced with KaGaPa layout?
<Captonjamason> is there anybody on who is smart with LFS
<degva> Captonjamason, it looks like this: http://imgur.com/0wPawuE
<degva> vlc has the exact same problem
<Captonjamason> cant help you on that degva
<Captonjamason> im hitting the sack
<degva> Captonjamason, thank you anyway
<Captonjamason> not a problem
<Captonjamason> if you need anyhelp you know id probably be on here
<Captonjamason> if im not theres plenty of other people willing to help you out
<Captonjamason> well night guys
<Captonjamason> o/
<noobiewan> anyone familiar with ddrescue?
<noobiewan> I want to try to rescue a USB stick
<basil1x> Are there any Ubuntu-friendly tablets in the Sub-£150 range?  I don't mind a bit of faff to get it working, as long as blobs are not involved.  What a stupid thing to create.
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone.  I've got an external drive with ext4. When I try to ls inside of one of the directories, I get a message saying ls: reading directory .: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<josePHPagoda> any ideas on what might be going on?
<basil1x> does it happen when you type dir, jos
<basil1x> josePHPagoda, ^
<basil1x> stupid tabcomplete
<josePHPagoda> yes
<josePHPagoda> it does
<josePHPagoda> identical error
<basil1x> Urgh
<josePHPagoda> i'm really puzzled as to how this happened :-/
<josePHPagoda> everything I'm finding on google says it's an NTFS thing, but I'm not using NTFS at all
<basil1x> If you have files with odd characters in the filenames, this might help: convmv -f utf8 -t iso-8859-1 <filename>
<josePHPagoda> basil1x: yes, i saw that, but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<josePHPagoda> besides, I can't see what filename is being problematic since I can't list the contents
<eternaL1> just to use for some basic stuff & games,... full install or desktop install :X
<basil1x> Do the files come up in Thunar or Dolphin or Nautilus? (Whichever you have installed.
<josePHPagoda> i'm accessing this via ssh
<josePHPagoda> let me see if I can do x forwarding and run something
<basil1x> AH... ssh... I don't play with ssh.
<josePHPagoda> going to try thunar
<pavlos> josePHPagoda, there is tool called detox, ... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man1/detox.1.html
<josePHPagoda> any instruction on how to best use it?
<pavlos> josePHPagoda, detox -n somedir (dry run)
<josePHPagoda> it doesn't return anything
<josePHPagoda> should it be?
<pavlos> josePHPagoda, there are some examples in the link I sent
<josePHPagoda> yeah
<josePHPagoda> i've gotten it to return results on other folders
<josePHPagoda> but on this folder, it's not returning anything, in other words, it thinks there is nothing to be done
<cfuackers> josePHPagoda: are you the owner of the folder and its contents.
<josePHPagoda> yes
<josePHPagoda> i've also tried as root
<josePHPagoda> thunar shows an empty dir
<cfuackers> josePHPagoda: are the files hidden. You can allow Thunar show hidden files
<josePHPagoda> the files are not hidden
<josePHPagoda> it's failing to internally run ls
<josePHPagoda> ls is apparently broken in regards to listing the contents of this directory
<josePHPagoda> and I could fix it, if I could list the contents to see which file is being problematic
<cfuackers> josePHPagoda: copy the folder and paste it somewhere else.
<josePHPagoda> i've renamed it
<josePHPagoda> i don't believe I have enough space to copy it
<Computer_Barf> is there any kind of utility I can use to store commands I like to use in the terminal?
<cfuackers> josePHPagoda: it's that big.
<josePHPagoda> cp: cannot access ‘Movies’: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<josePHPagoda> it's my dvd collection converted for use on my htpc
<josePHPagoda> cp isn't working
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: gedit
<Computer_Barf> cfuackers: there has to be something better than that
<josePHPagoda> so copying it is out
<josePHPagoda> Computer_Barf: what are you trying to do?
<cfuackers> josePHPagoda: just right click on folder select copy. Then paste it another location
<Computer_Barf> I just want to have some way from the terminal to save a convienient list of commonly used commands I frequenly use in the terminal
<josePHPagoda> cfuackers: it copied an empty dir
<josePHPagoda> Computer_Barf: what do you mean?
<josePHPagoda> does the bash history not work for you?
<josePHPagoda> i'm not understanding the use case
<Computer_Barf> well the command can get pretty far back
<josePHPagoda> control +r will let you search your history
<Computer_Barf> i just want to be able to have a list of commands I can pull up that I've saved
<pavlos> Computer_Barf, you could use alias and add it to your profile, like alias upd=sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: maybe save a web page that lists terminal commands and its flags.
<theJian> .
<Computer_Barf> pavlos: that sounds like a possibility
<pavlos> you could type ctrl-R and the shell remembers the previous commands (reverse search)
<Computer_Barf> the alias thing sounds like a good idea cause I can name it
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: You want something like an address book or contact list of terminal commands
<Computer_Barf> sometimes the purpose is more memorable than the command itself
<pavlos> history shows you what you typed
<Computer_Barf> pavlos: yes but that doesn't help me remember what I typed
<Computer_Barf> often I remember the purpose but not the specifics
<josePHPagoda> control + r is your friend Computer_Barf
<Computer_Barf> what do you search for when you don't remember the commands you are searching for?
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: http://ss64.com/bash/
<josePHPagoda> so yeah, anything I try to use on this directory blows up
<josePHPagoda> which seems like bad behavior
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: your making a problem where there isn't one
<Computer_Barf> cfuackers: im not really looking for a command reference, im looking to be able to save a string , give it a name, be able to pull it up easily , and do this more conveniently than a text editor
<pavlos> Computer_Barf, no idea what you want to do ...
<Computer_Barf> the alias idea sounded like a possible solution
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: that's called a shortcut. A bash file that you make executable.
<mrbash> How do I set the default TERM environment variable for a Gnome shell window?
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: or a shell file.
<cast> start using aliases and ctrl-r, come back after you've spent a few days and are still finding things lacking, at the moment you haven't gone as far as fully exploring the features of bash
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: or a script. Depends on how much You want the terminal shortcut to do.
<Computer_Barf> I used to create shell scripts for this, but it took more effort than what seems reasonable for just a single long line
<cfuackers> Computer_Barf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/182700/how-to-make-a-clickable-terminal-shortcut-on-the-desktop
<Computer_Barf> cfauackers: im trying to do this within the terminal
<somsip> Computer_Barf: You want an alias. You just add them to your .bash_aliases file when you create them. Eg: "echo 'alias myalias='do something here' >> ~/.bash_aliases"
<SchrodingersScat> Computer_Barf: meh, i probably have some one liners that could just as easily be aliases, potato/potahto? the only other line you need is #!/bin/bash, so the rest is up to you.  You only think it's going to be one line in the beginning, but then some loops and case statements later
<eternaL1> Finally get through the installation only to be greeted by "error: no such partition."
<eternaL1> >.<
 * eternaL1 crawls into bed
 * SchrodingersScat tucks in eternaL1
<MichaelTiebesl>  hi there, is here somebody who has installed diaspora as pod on ubuntu?
<Computer_Barf> yes alias is what I am looking for
<eternaL1> error: no such partition. <-> reinstall with 25gb root at beginning, space for home, and a small swap space ... should work? O.o
<tlt> uh maybe a 175mb or so /boot in ext2 format set to bootable, etc, would be an idea eternaL1
<tlt> at the beginning of the drive, eternaL1
<Ben64> /boot partitions are almost always unnecessary and often cause problems from lack of space
<tlt> so you're saying people almost always should run with unencrypted drives?
<cfuackers> Ben64: uefi partitions are needed now to boot.
<Ben64> cfuackers: incorrect
<Ben64> tlt: correct
<citroniks> j# opencv
<azizLIGHT> hi
<azizLIGHT> i wanna make my media keys like prev track, play/pause, next track, mute, vol down, and vol up work when the screen is locked
<azizLIGHT> something that works on 14.04. i googled and found something thats 3 years old and not sure if it would work today
<aladiah> I want to remove the folder Zoipe, it is on /usr/share/Zoiper             how to do it ?
<aladiah> in console iam in the folder, what i should do now ?
<MichaelHabib1> chotaz: hi, u still here ?
<Computer_Barf> http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000798.htm
<Computer_Barf> alahiah: above
<aladiah> Computer_Barf: i should be inside the directory doesnit ?
<MichaelHabib1> chotaz: I read above your question about booting ubuntu from HDD , I have been playing arounf with ISO + Persistant images booting from both HDD and USB . Let me know if you still need help.
<aladiah> Computer_Barf: or i should be inside share when doing the command line ?
<Computer_Barf> rm -rf /directory_path        <-- i believe , but let someone else chime in
<Computer_Barf> or you could just navigate to the folder above it and just put the folder name
<aladiah> rm -rf /usr/share/Zoiper to remove zoiper directory ?
<Computer_Barf> can someone else verify?
<aladiah> every one oversleep . . lolol
<Computer_Barf> you could  cd /usr/share/Zoiper
<aladiah> iam there already
<Computer_Barf> then sudo rm -rf /Zoiper
<aladiah> ok
<aladiah> ĺets try
<Computer_Barf> yeah im pretty sure the one I said before would work but there would be less risk in cd'ing to the above directory
<aladiah> humm it didn work
<aladiah> lolol
<Computer_Barf> ok , I suck
<wafflejock> if your pwd says /usr/share/Zoiper the command would be sudo rm -rf .    which is to get rid of the current directory
<tlt> aladiah, that was wrong command
<aladiah> tlt: how then ?
<wafflejock> Computer_Barf, you had it right at first I think (both of you)
<somsip> wafflejock: which will map upwards? Not such a good idea
<wafflejock> somsip, . ? doesn't go up, .. will go up?
<Computer_Barf> wafflejock: i should have stuck with my original commentary lol
<aladiah> tlt: how it is ?
<wafflejock> anyhow I would go with the absolute path myself
<somsip> wafflejock: I'm thinking of .* - my bad
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10906816/
<tlt> it's disastrous to suggest anything, I feel
<aladiah> how to do it in graphic mode, how to saty superuser in graphc mode ?
<wafflejock> aladiah, you can use "gksudo nautilus" in a terminal to launch a GUI that has admin privileges but then need to show hidden files to select everything to delete it, think it's fine to use the terminal just understand what you're doing and make sure you have the right path if you're running a sudo rm -rf /path, since it's running as admin/root you're going to blow away whatever you target
<tlt> aladiah, if there isn't a file there called the same name as the folder it's safe to stay one folder below it and type rm -rf Thatfoldername
<tlt> with no slashes
<aladiah> tlt
<aladiah> lets try
<mightyiam> Yo what codename do I use for upgrading to devel, please?
<aladiah> tlt: what iam doing wrong ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10906860/
<aladiah> tlt: i should be on share folder doesnit ?
<aladiah> tlt: i cant believe it , permission denied http://paste.ubuntu.com/10906864/
<tlt> sudo rm -rf Thatfoldername
<tlt> I forget you people use sudo at all
<aladiah> humm
<aladiah> iam on lubuntu
<aladiah> yeahh done
<aladiah> finaly
<aladiah> now i need to delete config files , they must be on home doesnit ?
<tlt> so let's hope there wasn't a file or folder called whatever that was called in your root.
<aladiah> tlt: this is the config file doesnit  Zoiper_3.3_Linux_Free_64Bit.run ?
<aladiah> because they say 3. Then clean all config files of Zoiper. They are kept in your home folder. The correct path is: ~/.zoiper
<aladiah> tlt: so i should remode folder  /home/anjo-aladiah/.Zoiper
<aladiah> i should go to /home/anjo-aladiah/    and do that command to remove ?
<aladiah> tlt: should be rm -rf .Zoiper ???
<aladiah> tlt: how to delete this files ?
<aladiah> inside it ?
<tlt> forget it
<tlt> just forget it
<aladiah> are you sure '
<aladiah> ?
<aladiah> ok
<tlt> someone else gave you the advice of deleting /Name which is wrong. And you ran that command.
<tlt> but don't do that
<aladiah> i think there isnt another Zoip folder
<aladiah> how to delete all files inside . Zoiper ?
<aladiah> because Zoiper icon still on menu
<tlt> try it from windows you're drives are prb unencrypted anyways
<aladiah> i can remove the folder . Zoiper too ?
<aladiah> files done
<aladiah> i need to reboot
<aladiah> doesnit ?
<aladiah> tlt: now to remove a file inside a folder, i go inside the folder and typo:  sudo rm -rf    file.name ?
<aladiah> i need to remove zoiper.desktop
<aladiah> iam inside /usr/share/applications
<jasabella> hi :)
<jeffreylevesque> :#
<jasabella> say i have 2 hdd, does it make a difference which one i install ubuntu on which one i install windows on?
<gr33n7007h> aladiah: just 'sudo rm file' no need for recursive and force
<jasabella> (i can boot off both)
<aladiah> gr33n7007h
<aladiah> ok
<aladiah> thanks
<jeffreylevesque> jasabella: maybe you could even partition one harddrive
<aladiah> ok Zoiper uninstalled suceffuly
<aladiah> thank every one
<phpmiddleman> there is something strange with my mysql install. /etc/init.d/mysql status  gives no input. Package 'mysql-server' is not installed, so not removed
<phpmiddleman> why is mysql showing up in service --status-all after removed it?
<Seven_Six_Two> phpmiddleman, did you purge the mysql-server package? that just runs service on init.d scripts. If there is a script (whether or not it does anything) in init.d, you'll get a result.
<phpmiddleman> Seven_Six_Two: yes i did purge it
<phpmiddleman> /etc/init.d/mysql status give no output
<phpmiddleman> what is going on
<Seven_Six_Two> does /etc/init.d/mysql exist?
<Seven_Six_Two> can you pastebin it?
<Seven_Six_Two> if it's not normal looking?
<tortal_> im looking for /proc/sys/net/bridge/bridge-nf* files (that are located at that path in 14.10 desktop)... but i cant seem to find them or similar for ubuntu server 15.04.. i neet to disable ethernet filtering in kernel
<kj4> 14~-4~=4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4~4
<cfhowlett> kj4, silly tricks like that will get you added to /ignore.  play in some other channel.
<kj4> cfhowlett: sorry, mistake
<ablest1980> fell asleep on ther keyboard?
<tortal_> how do i turn off ethernet filtering in ubuntu server 15.04 ? in desktop 14.10 i can simply set all files in /proc/sys/net/bridge/bridge-nf* to 0.
<vcoinminer> hi, may I ask?  what does :1 means in IP when I input $> last
<Seveas> vcoinminer: :1 is a second gui session (::1 is ipv6-localhost)
<vcoinminer> Seveas: oh, ok. thanks. :D
<phpmiddleman> the last part of output from installing mysql server is: initctl: Unknown job: mysql
<phpmiddleman> im getting dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5
<phpmiddleman> initctl: Unknown job: mysql
<TeODorAliMan> hi guys. i want to install ubuntu right now i am switching from windows so its the 1st time using linux. i am createing a bootable usb now on windows with pen drive, is that a good usb creation it is good and corectly or after starting up linux i should create the usb again with startup disk?
<TeODorAliMan> anybody?
<Stanley00> TeODorAliMan: you can try with that, if that doesn't work, try again with this http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ Note that this will erase all your content on USB
<phpmiddleman> im getting service cups restart
<phpmiddleman> stop: Unknown job: cups
<phpmiddleman> but cups is listed with service --status-all
<phpmiddleman> it is also listed in /etc/init.d
<Ben64> phpmiddleman: sounds like your system is not doing well. what version of linux
<The_Eccentric> what do i have to install to get gstremer-propertie settings?
<BvL> I have a sound related issue if anyone can help it would be appreciated, basically what happen is that the sound card gets disconnected for a nanosecond and this causes the sound to break and when it reconnects the audio is is louder for another millisecond [onboard sound -- P9D-WS]
<gioankminh> hello
<bojan> hello
<user121212> hello, I'm just tried to update the system using sudo apt-get upgrade, here is the last part of the output, does it finished updating? https://eval.in/319325
<dasjoe> user121212: did you run "apt-get update" before "apt-get upgrade"? Your package lists seem out of date
<ruenoak> Hello all
<gioankminh> i want to install application file *.exe with adminitrator, what i to do ?
<bojan> user121212:Try using apt-get install -f
<user121212> @dasjoe yes, but that also shows an error at the end of output https://eval.in/319327
<BvL> gioankminh .exe is for windows not ubuntu, however there is wine which is kinda like a emulator but not actually a emulator
<gioankminh> yes i use Wine, but can't install app with Adminitrator!
<gioankminh> so i didn't open the app
<Stanley00> gioankminh: wine do not need Adminitrator... actually, all exe run as adminitrator in wine
<phpmiddleman> my 14.04 is not doing well. apt-get install mysql-server-5.6 is hanging and showing Installing new version of config file /etc/init/mysql.conf ...
<phpmiddleman> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/mysql ...
<phpmiddleman> initctl: Unknown job: mysql
<phpmiddleman> Ben42: ^
<user121212> @bojan ha, I did it -f tag
<user121212> @dasjoe yeah, i3 again broken https://github.com/i3/i3/issues/1450
<gioankminh> Stanley00: after installed with Wine, i didn't open application, because it not run with Adminitrator!
<arcsky> When i login to Ubuntu i see ipaddress and system info. how can i do so it shows all the interfaces and also IPv6?
<BvL> gioankminh i doubt it will help but what is the app that you are trying to run
<gioankminh> it is a application about learning English of VietNamese!
<gioankminh> the nname is Grammar 2.12
<Stanley00> gioankminh: I think it's a bug, as stated in here http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-96bebfa287b4288974de0df23351f278b0d41014 , and also, you can try set it up as in win98 https://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2005-September/018921.html
<bojan> Anybody please help me for authenticating nis ??
<nalum> hello all, does the dist-upgrade work any better these days? i.e. going from 14.10 to 15.04. I'd always been told doing a fresh install is the better option, is this still the case?
<bojan> Sorry nfs
<Seveas> bojan: what do you mean with 'authenticating nfs'?
<bojan> Seveas:I have configured NFS share on my ubuntu system and i want to authenticate for the users like NIS and there the permission should be applied for those users??
<bojan> I have configured NFS share on my ubuntu system and i want to authenticate for the users like NIS and there the permission should be applied for those users
<Seveas> bojan: you need to ensure the same loginname maps to the same uid on both sides. Whether you use ldap or local users (don't use nis please, this is the 21st century) doesn't matter.
<bojan> Seveas:How to do that...can you please guide me for this scenario??
<Seveas> bojan: I prefer to use ldap in this case, but if it's just your ubuntu system and one other linux system, just make sure UID's match (you can change them with usermod, you may need to chown/chmod user homedirs afterward)
<bojan> Seveas:I will tell you my requirement clearly
<bojan> Seveas:I have LTSp environment here...Have nearly 20 users and those users are having username and password...I have applied permission for those users on group basis...Why i need NFS now is when my clients are chairman comes to office they want to login using NFS because samba take too much of time...So i have configured NFS and it works fine from all the linux computer..The concept is i want to authenticate each and everyone who are t
<Seveas> bojan: well, NFS is essentially unauthenticated. You'll need to trust the hosts that access your NFS shares.
<bojan> Seveas:No other way to authenticate??
<Seveas> No.
<bojan> Seveas:Then what is the use of NIS,LDAPand kerberos??
<Seveas> keeping UIDs in sync and authenticating on the hosts themselves. None of these authenticate users.
<Seveas> bojan: though nfsv4 can use kerberos to authenticate RPC requests
<Seveas> Never tried it myself though
<bojan> ok
<Seveas> search for krb in the nfs manpage
<babbi> !list
<ubottu> babbi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MacroMan> I updated my computer the other day which installed a new kernal. This morning on boot i'm getting the error "No configuration file found" at grub
<MacroMan> With a Boot: prompt. I've searched, but other people having this problem are trying to boot from pendrive
<rsx> hello folks
<jatt> in vivid, why are there still upstart files in /etc/init.d now that systemd is default?
<MacroMan> Any ideas how I can boot?
<rsx> is anyone there
<rsx> hello ?!
<Stanley00> rsx: I see lot of people here. What's your problem?
<MacroMan> Hello
<Seveas> jatt: those still need to be portd
<mrx> hi folks
<MacroMan> When I input anything at the Boot: prompt, I get "Could not find image: "
<MacroMan> Followed by whatever I typed
<kempe> anyone know the name of the terminal program that can be used to install different DE and things like LAMP-server and ssh-server? I think it is used when installing ubuntu-server and if I remember correctly it starts with a T
<jatt> Seveas: I see, so probably 15.10 will be totally upstart free?
<MacroMan> So it's expecting the name of a kernal. Any ideas what it's expecting?
<Guest19234> hi , I have the 15.04 and till now it's awesome
<MacroMan> kempe, Are you taking the piss?
<kempe> yeah I am
<brainwash> kempe: tasksel
<Seveas> jatt: /etc/init.d are old sysvinit initscripts. Upstart things live in /etc/init. And I'm not sure when 9if ever) the cleanup of sysvinit will be done. Upstart support will hopefully be eradicated soon though.
<jatt> I see, thanks
<kempe> brainwash: thanks i was going crazy :)
<luckybunny> Hi guys. Since I updated Ubuntu, my title bars are all white. AS the title bar tecxt is white too, this makes it impossible to read. How would I go about fixing them, as well as staying with the adwaita theme?
<luckybunny> perhaps i should mention I'm running Vivid
<babuntu> hello!
<Trymunx> Hi!
<babuntu> can someone tell me what the hell is wrong with nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<babuntu> i can't fix the resolution for my screen
<babuntu> 1920 x 1050
<babuntu> doesn't work
<babuntu> ubuntu doesn't recognize my screen
<Trymunx> Weird resolution, isn't it usually 1920x1080?
<babuntu> yeah yeah
<babuntu> my bad XD
<Trymunx> Haha :P
<babuntu> haha
<babuntu> any solutions?
<gsilva> babuntu, Ubuntu version?
<babuntu> the latest
<gsilva> https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+packages
<babuntu> i think i tried it.
<babuntu> didn't work
<babuntu> i'll try again
<gsilva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2271447#4
<hateball> babuntu: if you're using proprietary drivers for nvidia you'll also need to use nvidia-settings to configure them
<gsilva> scroll down for more workarounds
<rydzykje> hey guys, I have a question. If I'm installing Java-oracle by APT should I also configure ENVIRONEMNT VARIIABVLE JAVA_HOME?
<babuntu> sec... i forgot my password
<babuntu> god damn
<escargotdu25> hi !
<escargotdu25> i have ubuntu 14.04 version lts and i can't find the program files icon into the left menu bar. is that normal ? ?
<jatt> rydzykje: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6477415/how-to-set-oracles-java-as-the-default-java-in-ubuntu
<rydzykje> jatt: thanks, so it means : YES :)
<Johnny_Linux> Terabytes are termite-like desert insects
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<babuntu> ok i did the sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<babuntu> lets see if it's working
<babuntu> nope
<babuntu> not working
<babuntu> any new solutions?
<babuntu> hateball?
<babuntu> gsilva?
<gsilva> I have no idea then
<gsilva> You have to specify the problem with more details if you can
<kanuku> I am getting an error when I try to download a *.deb file with wget. On my machine it fails, but on my personal pc(mac) it works. Can anyone help me with the wget command? http://pastebin.com/WzUBdkpb
<gsilva> I mean... this google search brings too may types of outputs: https://www.google.pt/search?q=Ubuntu+15.04+nvidia+graphics+not+working&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=vA4-VajON_CQ7AawgoD4Bg
<babuntu> umm just sec
<MacroMan> Really need some help here please. Kernel was updated and after a restart it won't boot.
<MacroMan> Getting "No configuration file found"
<MacroMan> and just a boot: prompt
<MacroMan> Searching for the issue has not thrown anything up.
<gsilva> babuntu, worst case scenario, you have to post something on the forums or askubuntu and hopefully someone will have a workaround for you
<gsilva> Or, even the worse, there's an incompability issue with your graphics card and then devs will be notified of such problem
<babuntu> here is a pic that explain my situation
<babuntu> http://postimg.org/image/ol2aa4rpn/
<babuntu> see?
<gsilva> 1 sec
<gsilva> Basically, your graphics card is not recognized by Ubuntu
<gsilva> is that it?
<babuntu> yup
<babuntu> exactly
<gsilva> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613151/a-werid-driver-appeared-after-upgrade-to-15-04
<daniele12457> hi guys
<daniele12457> I want to automount
<macmiddi> me too
<daniele12457> cant anyone tell me how?
<babuntu> daniel speak hebrew?
<daniele12457> i dont speak hebrew
<gsilva> babuntu, there's a lot of stuff online you can look for. You should try to google your graphics card + Ubuntu 15.04 and see if there's anyone complaining about your problem
<gsilva> If you can't find a fix, then post something on the forums or askubuntu, although the forums may be quicke
<daniele12457> @guys i have set up according to the online guides
<babuntu> already did
<daniele12457> @guys but in the misc there is no directory
<babuntu> i found a lot but no solutions
<babuntu> that's a big big problem
<gsilva> Then reply to the main thread with your print screen and insist on it saying that nothing has worked
<daniele12457> help
<daniele12457> help guys
<daniele12457> anyone has used automount?
<daniele12457> or autofs?
<swordsmanz> daniele12457 what specifically do you need help with
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, it just doesn't appear
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, maybe i found the source of the problem
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, failed to mount /misc/.rvm
<swordsmanz> daniele12457 have you tryed reinstalling the package ? and what do you think the scource is ?
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, auto.misc: "/misc   /etc/auto.misc"
<ossl> hello everyone
<macmiddi> hey @ossl
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, any idea?
<swordsmanz> daniele12457 well drive mounting should usually be done in /mnt anyhow
<swordsmanz> is standard mounting working ok ?
<daniele12457> s
<daniele12457> yes
<cptjackh> I've installed vlc along with a bunch of packages as dependencies - how can I remove all of them to restore the system in exact same state it was before installation?
<swordsmanz> cptjackh you can in install it then remove unneeded dependancys
<swordsmanz> daniele12457 i think yoiu have a borked confic somewhere , did you use an out of the box installer or duid yuo build up yur install form a minimal netinst.
<daniele12457> apt-get install autofs
<daniele12457> fst time i use it
<daniele12457> just upgraded to 1504
<cptjackh> swordsmanz I need to remove all of them including vlc itself, in one step if possible.
<cptjackh> Is there any mechanism for this?
<swordsmanz> cptjackh not someting aptitude can do for you simply
<swordsmanz> daniele12457 hmm would you mind joining my chan so i can help you properly ?
<EriC^^> cptjackh: i can make a script for you if you'd like
<MacroMan> I'm stuck at a boot: prompt. Is there anything I can type in to give it the name/location of the kernel?
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, i have send you the config file
<daniele12457> how?
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, how, where?
<daniele12457> swordsmanz, dude?
<cptjackh> swordsmanz I'm not sure if it's clever enough these days, is it? So let's say 100 packages were installed using apt-get. So all those packages will be removed?
<cptjackh> EriC^^ Thank you, but I'm just trying to figure out this question.
<EriC^^> cptjackh: the answer to your question is simple, you can't
<EriC^^> apt-get doesn't have a way to remove package dependencies recursively while taking into consideration manually installed packages
<MacroMan> Anyone? I'm completely stuck at this point.
<EriC^^> cptjackh: i wrote a script that removes packages of a de someone wants to remove, it's pretty much done, i can convert it to work for a package if you want
<macopython> I am trying to add gpg key. It says key already in the ring. How do I check existence of key ? Any help ?
<daniele12457> guys
<daniele12457> I need some help on autofs
<cptjackh> EriC^^ Thanks. Maybe there are some external tools for that? It would be great to have something like transactions, to easily revert the system state back.
<EriC^^> cptjackh: i don't know, i guess there are tools that can do that
<EriC^^> if you want the script it's been converted, i thought it would be handy to have anyways
<cptjackh> Thanks anyway, will try to find out more out there. Could you please share your script somewhere? Github?
<EriC^^> cptjackh: here it is http://explosive.bshellz.net/removepackage.sh
<EriC^^> i didn't test it though, i'm not using ubuntu right now, so use carefully
<cptjackh> EriC^^ Cool, thank you.
<daniele12457> guys
<daniele12457> can anyone help me on autofs
<daniele12457> or automount?
<lewis1711> backlight has stopped working. can't change it with xbacklit. only happened since I upgraded. tried using the 3.16 kernel, no luck. suggestions?
<daniele12457> anyone know how to use autofs guys?
<Guest90142> hello, I am having a problem mounting this img file. I managed to mount it but now when I click and open it only shows an srv file and few others instead of all the files from my old windows 8 install
<adrian_1908> Since the last update (probably due to a new kernel), i now have a new proprietary driver (http://i.imgur.com/11Pup51.png). It looks to be something related to my Intel CPU. Does anyone know what functionality this relates to exactly?
<Guest90142> hello, I am having a problem mounting this img file. I managed to mount it but now when I click and open it only shows an srv file and few others instead of all the files from my old windows 8 install
<Guest90142> what do I do now to access the old files?
<Guest90142> nobody is alive on here!
<adrian_1908> It's strange :) Maybe next time...
<citroniks> #j/ opencv
<citroniks> \j# qt
<mzaza> What is the optimal size for / partition, If I have /boot and /home in sparate partitions.
<mzaza> I did allocate 50GB for /, but I feel that's too much. Right?
<AnnaRooks> i chose 20gb
<AnnaRooks> it was more than enough
<mzaza> AnnaRooks: OK, thanks :)\
<AnnaRooks> well for me at least
<Guest90142> hello, I am having a problem mounting this img file. I managed to mount it but now when I click and open it only shows an srv file and few others instead of all the files from my old windows 8 install
<Guest90142> does anyone know how I can open the initrd.img file or whatever to see my old windows 8 files?
<abailarri> Hello. I have a ubuntu server with some services like apache and etherpad-lite. Etherpad-lite uses curl to do some actions like delete pads, create, etc. But when I try to delete a pad I get a curl error: CurlException","message":"[curl] 60: SSL certificate problem
<abailarri> : unable to get local issuer certificate [url]. I readed that is necesary to specify to curl what cert use, but, what cert I need to use, the cert of my domain or another cert?
<eternaL1> when installing to an external hdd, i know you normally use the something else option,... is there something specific i should do for an external install through the mini distro? I am recieving error: No such partition messages after installon a 300GB external using ext4 space, and then a small swap space as partitions
<bindi> greetings, is it possible to install ubuntu on macbook 2006? model A1181
<EriC^^> eternaL1: are you selecting the mountpoints in something else? also the bootloader's installation location at the bottom?
<EriC^^> !mac | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<__dan_> hi, i'm getting massive packet loss when i have 2 nics both connected to the same lan
<__dan_> brought one nic down and now packet loss is gone
<bindi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Lucid i found this
<__dan_> coincidence?
<bindi> on the right track?
<eternaL1> EriC^^: There is no 'something else' option in the mini
<eternaL1> without fully knowing what i was doing i let it just do the top option of setting a 2XX.XX GB EXT4 partition, and a small swap partition,... then ended up with the no such partition error, trying to figure out what is done in something else that i can emulate doing during the mini setup
<eternaL1> full setup crashes due to gfxchip
<eternaL1> so was forced into mini
<ActionParsnip> eternaL1: did you mark the large partition to be formatted to Ext4 and used as the "/" partitions
<EriC^^> did you try nomodeset?
<eternaL1> ActionParsnip: I figured this had to do with it, had attempted to do a second install with a 25gb '/' part, the rest mainly an ext4 home part, then a small swappart... download failed, and i went to sleep last night, wantedto check if this was the correct thing to do first
<eternaL1> EriC^^: During the full install yes, even nomodeset gave me GPU lockup screens
<eternaL1> i dunno what the 'main' option for partitioning is now that i think about it
<eternaL1> very well could have been the problem
<ActionParsnip> eternaL1: sounds reasonable. Are  you using an SSD?
<studio_> hi
<colbyf> hey folks, any bluettoth experts in da house, looking to setup auto connect
<eternaL1> 300GB Desktop HDD using usb-hdd-cables
<ActionParsnip> eternaL1: are you using a USB3 port?
<eternaL1> should the 25gb '/' partition in root have the bootable flag checked?
<eternaL1> I believe so
<ActionParsnip> eternaL1: boot flag doesnt mean anything in Linux
<ActionParsnip> eternaL1: try a usb 2 port
<eternaL1> ahh ok
<eternaL1> hmm alrighty
<AnnaRooks> if i have an mbr partition table, can i chainboot from something onto it from a mac?
<KaKila> here is a usb port that causing delays at boot. I would like to disable it, anyway of doing this by software or I have to desconnect it physically?
<eternaL1> i get the feeling the default partitioning options (1 large ext4, 1 small swap) is just a /home and swap
<eternaL1> possibly for dualboot installs
<eternaL1> 1 final question before i scoot off to work
<thms> thanks a lot :)
<eternaL1> when doing the 25gbroot/ext4/and swap partitions,... where would i want the grub loader installed?
<eternaL1> MBR?
<KaKila> Here is the issue described  in some detail http://askubuntu.com/questions/613786/udev-wait-for-complete-device-initialization Anybody has any suggestion?
<bindi> so err, macbook late 2006 and ubuntu, the guides you gave me are only up to 10.04, and this "generic installation page" mentions EFI, i don't think 2006 bios was efi..
<EriC^^> eternaL1: are you still there?
<eternaL1> yep
<phpcoder> helloe verybody
<eternaL1> o/
<AnnaRooks> \o
<EriC^^> i just downloaded the mini.iso, trying it in virtualbox
<phpcoder> i am using this CPU AMD A10-5800K APU it has integrated graphical card. how can i find his drivers?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: http://refit.sourceforge.net/info/apple_efi.html
<eternaL1> ahh nice, i really think my problem was mostly the fact the the default partition choice only offers 2 parts, i'm guessing home and swap
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: omgubuntu has a guide on how to install Intel video drivers
<bindi> ActionParsnip: right
<bindi> it's just that i have to do it for my school, 8 am tomorrow, and basically i have to get it working on the first try :P
<ActionParsnip> bindi: all I did was search the web...I found that....you could have done that
<AnnaRooks> is refind or refit beter?
<phpcoder> ActionParsnip, intel? :)
<phpcoder> i am using MAD
<phpcoder> AMD
<phpcoder> :d
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: yes
<EriC^^> eternaL1: i'll check it out now, never used the mini.so, it's loading the files right now
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: oic, then use the additional drivers applications
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: are you planning to 3D game?
<ActionParsnip> bindi: how long have you known this?
<phpcoder> ActionParsnip, not really but sometimes i see strange rectangular nead the mouse with strange lines and colours -_-
<bindi> ActionParsnip: 1 hour :)
<injigo> has anyone got teamviewer installed and autostarting on boot in ubuntu 15.04?
<eternaL1> mmkay i was told it was going to be horribly hard to do, and would require hours of post install work,... surprised that it offers to download the distro package of choice and etc...
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: in additional drivers, you can enable drivers there
<phpcoder> injigo, i have but not autostarting
<phpcoder> ActionParsnip, pardon where exactly?
<eternaL1> thought it was smooth sailing for awhile there :P
<injigo> phpcoder: thanks
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: search the dash....
<ActionParsnip> injigo: what are you using teamviewer to achieve? There may be a sleeker solution...
<injigo> ActionParsnip: general system maintenance
<ActionParsnip> injigo: so, something you can do wuith ssh?
<phpcoder> ActionParsnip, pardon? i dont get you'
<ActionParsnip> phpcoder: press SuperL (aka "Windows Key") then search for "Drivers"
<EriC^^> eternaL1: i turned it off, it looked like it was downloading the base os, i was hoping it would give me the partitioning scheme first, limited traffic internet here :|
<injigo> ActionParsnip: pretty much.
<eternaL1> ahh yeah, it goes straight for the base files
<ActionParsnip> injigo: so why not use that, so much quicker and less resource used,...?
<eternaL1> i will give it all another shot when i get home from work today, do very much appreciate the help though from all ^^
<injigo> ActionParsnip: cause i'm lazy and undereducated?
<EriC^^> eternaL1: ok, no problem
<ActionParsnip> injigo: then install openssh-server on the box you are connecting to and you can now run:   ssh remoteusername@servername
<ActionParsnip> injigo: you can then run your updates
<jeffreylevesque> is it strange to define a PATH=['/bin/', '/usr/bin/']
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: why thge brackets?
<jeffreylevesque> i mean if i define '/bin/', then '/usr/bin/' is kind of not needed
<jeffreylevesque> puppet notation
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: ahh I see
<somsip> jeffreylevesque: no, they are different
<jeffreylevesque> oh whoops
<injigo> ActionParsnip: i do use SSH for stuff like that. sometimes a GUI is needed
<jeffreylevesque> i saw it as /bin/usr
<ActionParsnip> injigo: to do what?
<jeffreylevesque> wow
<jeffreylevesque> they are different haha
<ActionParsnip> injigo: ssh server also hgives an SFTP server you can connect to using Nautilus and manage your files easily
<Dro__> i'm trying to search channels using kaffeine, signal is good 84%-85% but no channels added.. anyone have an idea how to slove this please?
<KaKila> Anybody can help with the boot delays and the usb port?
<injigo> ActionParsnip: thats pretty cool
<ActionParsnip> injigo: exactly....so why do you want to install teamviewer?
<injigo> ActionParsnip: why do you want to use SSH over teamviewer?
<ActionParsnip> injigo: faster and lighter and easier to install and configure
<injigo> alright then
<ActionParsnip> injigo: people always reach for a full desktop UI when the activities can be done in a much better way
<ActionParsnip> injigo: but they just tihnk "i'm hitting a remote pc so I need the gui" rather than a little research into what the OS can actually do....
<ActionParsnip> injigo: so I always ask and its always something stupid.
<ActionParsnip> injigo: one guys wanted a VNC connection so that he could open a terminal and use mutt. I nearly facepalmed myself into next week
<injigo> ActionParsnip: you're preaching to the choir.
<ActionParsnip> injigo: if yu setup SSH keys you can run commands on the remote PC using SSH with no password required, then get the output in the terminal you are sat at..
<AnnaRooks> i have ubuntu installed to an mbr portable hard drive, can it be booted on a mac somehow?
<injigo> ActionParsnip: just laziness
<ActionParsnip> injigo: but it makes sense if you have 400 servers, you dont want to be logging on to each to do stuff.
<Guest90142> can anyone help me with this initrd.img file?
<ActionParsnip> injigo: so scripts with SSH to do repetative tasks on a list of servers is good
<ActionParsnip> injigo: or clusterssh :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest90142: whats the issue?
<injigo> ActionParsnip: i dont manage 400 servers
<injigo> maybe like 3
<injigo> none of which are 'servers'
<ActionParsnip> injigo: then SSH to each, you can do what you need. You can even use clusterssh to run updates to them all simultaneously :)
<ActionParsnip> injigo: if you can connect to a system, it is a server
<elflaclo> hello
<elflaclo> !list
<ubottu> elflaclo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<injigo> ActionParsnip: thanks for the suggestions, i'll definitely check out clusterssh
<antr666> join #ubuntu-uk
<marcanuy> Hi, after upgrading to 15.05 my wifi stopped working, It is using the module "rt2800pci", I have already tried to load it with "modprobe rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1" and "modprobe rt2800pci 11n_disable=1" none of them worked, this is what syslog shows when I try to connect with network-manager: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10911047/ any help is appreciated!
<zombyrad> marcanuy: looks like something is going wrong with DHCP
<marcanuy> zombyrad, could be the router? I have other devices correctly connected to the same one
<zombyrad> Since DHCP service is not getting a reply with an ipv4 address, it could be. And the other devices could be using a previous lease
<vividerr> I have some issue in passphrase entry for LUKS. Screen display isn't right and prompt sometimes isn't displayed. http://imgur.com/a/Hnmjf
<marcanuy> zombyrad, can I do something with the DHCP service or it is entirely on the router side
<day> about ubuntu-core. do i understand it correctly? The core system is read only. Every snappy installed app comes in a container containing all necessary packages that are missing in the core but are necessary for the program?
<zombyrad> marcanuy: everything other than the dhcp service timing out looks ok to me in that syslog, so my guess is the router. You could try a static ip in NetworkManager though, or reboot the router if that's a possibility
<marcanuy> zombyrad, will try it, I have restarted the router several times in the last days so that should be the problem, thanks
<day> about ubuntu-core. do i understand it correctly? The core system is read only. Every snappy installed app comes in a container containing all necessary packages that are missing in the core but are necessary for the program?
<dezesht> yes
<day> dezesht: ty. sounds intriguing
<deneme> howyagoin mates
<dezesht> fine y?
<deneme> fine
<dezesht> bras y t
<Winfreed> im so excited by the new ubuntu version thats just like the old ubuntu version 8()
<terrasapien> great to be free from the product treadmill that needs "new" and so breaks what was not broken in the name of "new"
<totally_differen> hi
<vividerr> terrasapien: Like the change to systemd?
<totally_differen> did anyone here ever encounter this problem when trying to install cuda on linux? http://askubuntu.com/questions/600056/failed-to-add-gpgkey-at-http-cuda-repo-repos-gpgkey-to-apt-keys
<vividerr> I might have to revert to 14.04. They seem to have broken the login for LUKS encrypted machines.
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<MonkeyDust> vividerr  14.04 is a goodd idea, it's longer supported
<petrvs> hey
<petrvs> MonkeyDust: by 7 whole months, whooptie doo
<Guest90142> guest90142
<vividerr> 7 months?
<MonkeyDust> petrvs  2019
<vividerr> 14.04 is an LTS
<vividerr> We will need the 3.19 kernel though for newer macbooks
<vividerr> the version 12 MBP has a wifi chip, the support for which was only added as a firmware blob to 3.19
<petrvs> oh? Then this is wrong https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<petrvs> you should never put off an update for a month, let alone three years
<vividerr> petrvs: Looks wrong to me. http://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<MonkeyDust> petrvs  it says EOL date April 2019
<petrvs> take your word for it
<astarus> I just updated to 15.04 and now bluetooth isn't working. When I try to start the bluetooth service I see "Unit bluetooth.service entered failed state" in journalctl -xe. Any ideas on troubleshooting? The bluetooth card is a dell 370 mini card and works fine when I boot into Windows.
<TheNumb> astarus: try journalctl -u bluetooth
<TheNumb> astarus: maybe it'll give you some hints
<cyphase> thank you, rm -rf *, for not deleting hidden directories
<petrvs> cyphase: thank your shell
<cyphase> yea, true
<jeffreylevesque> is there a difference between `cp -R`, or `cp -r`?
<jeffreylevesque> seems both are recursive?
<cyphase> i almost broke my unbroken streak of not needing my backups
<petrvs> not for GNU, no
<jeffreylevesque> or, is one preferred over the other
<TheNumb> -R, -r, --recursive
<TheNumb> 	      copy directories recursively
<astarus> Thanks TheNumb. I see Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/sbin/bluetoothd: Permission denied permissions are -rw-r--r--
<petrvs> I prefer -r, as it's fewer keystrokes
<petrvs> I don't really use cp -r, though, I use rsync for directory structures
<TheNumb> astarus: maybe you should consider reporting a bug.
<astarus> OK will do, Thanks
<TheNumb> BT works just fine over here.
<petrvs> some other OSes differ: https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=cp
<Meliss1> hi
<cyphase> but it was a git repo, so i was able to recover to the last commit, plus i had the current state of the files still open in the editor
<petrvs> cyphase: plus you had a backup, right, right? :p
<TheNumb> nah
<TheNumb> nobody does backups
<cyphase> i do in fact have a backup
<cyphase> i've never needed to use it
<petrvs> git reset --hard @{u}; git clean -dfx
<cyphase> no, just git checkout -- *
<jayjo_> Can I have a script run only when a drive is inserted? I have a server that I want to keep a local copy, and I'd like to just do that copy automatially if the drive connects
<MagicMystic> b3
<petrvs> is the -- necessary?
<asido> in order to install a vim plugin globally to all users, should it go to /etc/vim/plugin/ ?
<petrvs> or possibly in skel
<skinux> How do I set Ubuntu to let Apache work with document root NOT being under /var/www/??
<bett> hi guys, am trying to network ubuntu 14.04 with windows 8, how can i do this?
<petrvs> skinux: you configure it
<petrvs> bett: "network"?
<skinux> Where do I configure it?
<petrvs> skinux: /etc/apache2
<skinux> I know how to configure an apache virtual host, but I was told Ubuntu stops Apache from working outside of /var/www/ but default. So, I'm wondering how to change that.
<TheNumb> skinux: please do your research. There's a ton of tutorials how to do that.
<skinux> I don't know what search terms to use.
<bobita> is it possible to install manjar xfce theme on ubuntu unity?
<bett> petrvs : configuring ethernet connection between ubuntu and windows 8 <ubuntu 14.04 lts /win 8>
<TheNumb> skinux: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<TheNumb> skinux: the terms you're looking for would be "configure virtual hosts apache ubuntu".
<skinux> I know how to configure a vhost. However, if I set doc root outside of /var/www or symlink, Apache always gives an error.
<vividerr> TheNumb: Actually that guide wont help him to do that.
<SocialEvil> hello guys :) i have ubuntu 14.04. i have an usb stick for internet from drei.at (huawei e3531). i read that there is something called usb_modeswitch that makes my usb stick from usb to modem (or atleast thats what i understand). i follow the instructions in this website https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/1192297/comments/2 and now  when i write lsusb i see this- http://pastebin.ca/2983859 but cant
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1192297 in usb-modeswitch-data (Baltix) "Huawei E3131 mobile modem not recognized" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vividerr> skinux: I know how to do it, but it's a hideously insecure way that I don't recommend - give me a sec to look @ our home server
<skinux> vividerr: This will only be used on my localhost, so security isn't a really big deal.
<skinux> I use a software-based firewall and most of the time I'm connected to the internet from behind a hardware router.
<vividerr> skinux: In /etc/apache2.conf there is an directory entry for the folders to serve, then they are just setup normally in the sites_available. The way we have it done, that whole folder is chmod to 777 so that's why it's a terrible way
<jayjo_> Is there a way to execute a script only if a drive is inserted?
<vividerr> skinux: You basically copy the setup for /var/wwwroot there, with your own tree, but you're gonna get hacked if you ever let that onto the internet so again, do not do it way we did it :-)
<petrvs> jayjo_: udev rule
<skinux> As I said, my local server is not for anyone else to access.
<skinux> I don't think my firewall will even allow remote connections to my local server.
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm trying to run the Android SDK on 15.04 and I'm getting: aapt: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jatt> install zlib1g
<darkfrog> jatt: already installed
<jayjo_> petrvs: thank you, that's what I was looking for
<jatt> install zlib1g-dev
<skinux> Hmm. /etc/apache2/apache2.conf has a directory setting for /home/$user/www, so maybe I just need to use that directory.
<darkfrog> jatt: ah, I figured it out: zlib1g:i386 :)
<darkfrog> jatt: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<bobita> no one is able to answer my question?
<vividerr> skinux: You may find this helpful http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/urlmapping.html
<vividerr> If I install a .deb with `dpkg -i`, have I done something I shouldn't?
<petrvs> you've done something you shouldn't in the least awful way =)
<petrvs> what you want to avoid is having dpkg not know what you've installed, and you've avoided that
<vividerr> petrvs: Ya I noticed apt was still updating it.
<vividerr> petrvs: How would you install it? i couldnt find a switch for apt-get
<petrvs> vividerr: it what?
<cool_boy> Hi people, sorry.. I may be not be in correct room to ask this if someone knows the correct room please redirect me there. Is there something like virtual printer exists? can a developer test printing jobs without having a physical printer?
<petrvs> yup
<vividerr> petrvs: I mean, what is the correct way to install a .deb on a system without a GUI?
<petrvs> vividerr: that is
<vividerr> petrvs: Great, thank you.
<bett> hi guys, how do i  configuring ethernet connection between ubuntu and windows 8 <ubuntu 14.04 lts /win 8>
<Besterino> hello everyone! Is this the right place to ask questions about ubuntu as a hyper-v guest?
<petrvs> bett: http://askubuntu.com/questions/58161/connect-ubuntu-to-other-pc-with-direct-crossover-cable
<petrvs> Besterino: there are worse places
<BluesKaj> vividerr, sudo dpkg -i  nameofpackage
<SchrodingersScat> I think locking my laptop deactivated 'motion', any way to prevent this?
<Besterino> ok, here goes: I've set up an ubuntu-VM (14.04.2 LTS 3.16.0-34-generic x86_64) in Hyper-V Server. If I put stress on the virtual network (among VMs only), the HV_VMBUS driver spits the following errors: [87202.240500] hv_vmbus: "Buffer too small - needed 3056 bytes but got space for only 2048 bytes". However, no crash etc. Now I'm wondering whether there is a way to increase the buffer?
<petrvs> SchrodingersScat: what makes you think that
<Besterino> I've written a more comprehensive description on the MS-technet-forums (but not sure whether ok to post link here)
<bobita> it looks like no one will answer me today
<SchrodingersScat> petrvs: it recorded me locking the laptop, but not leaving out the door
<petrvs> bobita: 42
<capsicum> Hi, having some strange issues when attempting to install server iso from usb. I am getting error failed to copy file from cd-rom, retry.
<somsip> !md5 | capsicum
<ubottu> capsicum: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<petrvs> SchrodingersScat: how're you locking the laptop, maybe it's suspending
<vividerr> SchrodingersScat: Specifcally what software are you using?
<bobita> petrvs, ??
<petrvs> bobita: answer
<bobita> ...
<Besterino> hehe
<OerHeks> Besterino, increase buffers on your host http://blogs.technet.com/b/winserverperformance/archive/2010/02/02/increase-vmbus-buffer-sizes-to-increase-network-throughput-to-guest-vms.aspx
<petrvs> bobita: yes it's possible
<bobita> petrvs, can you tell me how?
<petrvs> bobita: where is it?
<SchrodingersScat> vividerr: xubuntu 14.10, motion
<bobita> petrvs, where is what
<OerHeks> xfce theme on gnome3/unity ,....
<Besterino> OerHeks: That link only shows how to increase the buffer on Windows-Guests - I'm running a Linux guest.
<somsip> bobita: just restate your question
<j3507> hi ive installed ubuntu server 15, i had an error along the lines of unable to install grub boot loader, however the next step install lilo boot loader was successful and now the computer will only boot if the usb i used to install the os is present
<petrvs> bobita: the theme
<j3507> my noob solution would be to reinstall with an actual cd & cd drive
<j3507> but as i said i can boot into the os, so i would like to try another way if anyone has suggestions
<bobita> i asked if is possible to install xfce manajaro theme on ubuntu unity and how
<bobita> :)
<somsip> bobita: no
<somsip> bobita: you might be able to pull some elements out of it (icons maybe) but it will not just 'work'
<vividerr> j3507: is there a raid array?
<j3507> no
<SchrodingersScat> petrvs: I can still ssh in
<OerHeks> Besterino, AFAIK you do this in the VM networkadapter settings, on the host
<bobita> is there any command or something that i can use to see if i have any errors and if my system is working properly?
<j3507> any suggestions?
<somsip> bobita: do you suspect a problem? Why?
<wusb54g> Hi. i have aproblem with my usb54g v4  works fine in  precise but with a fresh install with 14 i get wlan0 deautenticated reason 3 . it conects fine with fonera. in precise works like a charm and no problems.  i found lots a issues like this but never founs a fix for it
<bobita> i dunno yet. seems to work ok but when i turn on and off my laptop it shows me something that looks like an error but i cannot see what is it cuz it dissapear very fast
<Besterino> OerHeks: unfortunately it's a guest-VM setting. "...The buffers are allocated from the guest partition’s memory and updating the buffer size requires, per each guest VM, [...] In the guest VM, open the Device Manager..." I'm too stupid to figure out where to find the appropriate settings in ubuntu/linux
<xd-commax> hola
<xd-commax> alguien me puede ayudar
<Neldogz> Anyone know of a way to backup Ubuntu 14.04 installed to a Software Raid 0 to disk image? Unfortunately Clonezilla does not support creating images of software raid.
<xd-commax> nesecito instalr telegram en ubunu 15.04
<DJones> !es | xd-commax
<ubottu> xd-commax: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<j3507> i will try to reinstall with a cd & cd drive.. thank you
<xd-commax> ok
<xd-commax> thazk
<xd-commax> than
<vividerr> Neldogz:https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync
<Neldogz> vividerr: thank you, checking it out now.
<xxxxxx> WARRIOR
<petrvs> yup
<vividerr> strong!
<SchrodingersScat> on second check, it could just be taking longer to upload the files
<Neldogz> vividerr: I have an idea.. wouldn't making a disk clone of each individual Raid Member suffice?
<Neldogz> vividerr: Clonezilla will see the disks as individual disks.. so cloneing each one should work no?
<vividerr> Neldogz: the data is usually striped across the disks, so most likely not. You'rewelcome to experiment though :-)
<petrvs> no need to make image backups of Unix systems
<petrvs> just save the data, and if you like the partition layout and bootloader
<Neldogz> vividerr: eventhough it's striped.. a 1:1 disk clone should preserve everything.. This will be a good test
<SchrodingersScat> vividerr / petrvs : my ignorance is confirmed, motion is uneffected, i'm just slow uploads
<vividerr> Neldogz: Assuming the raid is re-created in the same way. I don't that that's guaranteed anywhere but who knows?
<vividerr> Neldogz: backing up a raid 0 in this manner is, i believe, 'unspecified' behaviour. Im not exactly sure if it work,s
<petrvs> SchrodingersScat: cool
<phpmiddleman> why does not ln -fs aaa live overwite my old symlink live?
<delinquentme> I have a dir owned by a group ... but a user in that group cant make files ... why?
<Neldogz> vividerr: for RAID 1 I am thinking something similar.. Take an image of only 1 hard disk .. upon restoring the raid will rebuild itself
<Neldogz> vividerr: or should rebuild itself :)
<vividerr> Neldogz: RAID 1 was designed to do that.
<Neldogz> vividerr: will test in a VM environment before trying on my production system
<vividerr> Neldogz: Unless you need speed, I don't understsand why you want an image of the Raid. Can you not do a file copy?
<Neldogz> vividerr: the file copy seems like more work to reassemble
<jeffreylevesque> how can i `unzip` just the contents, and not have the leading directory be created during unzip?
<petrvs> jeffreylevesque: ew
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: so instead of folder\files ... just files
<jeffreylevesque> yes sir
<petrvs> try 7z e
<jeffreylevesque> how can i do this via command line
<scumdude> ey
<scumdude> nothing
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: what archive are you using?
<jeffreylevesque> zip
<jeffreylevesque> so, i've import the `unzip` module in python
<ActionParsnip> jeffreylevesque: unzip "/path/to/archive.zip" "in/archive/folder/\*" -d "/path/to/unzip/to"
<vividerr> jeffreylevesque: Does your question relate to tying in bash or unzipping with a python program?
<vividerr> typing
<ntz> hello
<ntz> can anyone show me please a default /etc/rsyslogd.conf file ? I don't have debian
<ntz> I need it for something
<ntz> arcsky: ^^ hah, you're here
<ntz> eg. please someone pastebin for me a default rsyslogd.conf from ubu, thanks
<arcsky> ;)
<OerHeks> Default logging rules can be found in /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<arcsky> OerHeks: can you pastebinit for me please
<ntz> I'd like to see specifically system-wide etc/rsyslogd.conf
<vividerr> ntz: This is from 14.04http://paste.ubuntu.com/10912770/
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10912778/
<ActionParsnip> ntz: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<ntz> vividerr: thanks !!!
<arcsky> Questions guys, i have done apt-get remove syslog-ng. after i did updatedb and locate syslog-ng and files are left. how can i clean them?
<ntz> ActionParsnip: 17:48 < ntz> can anyone show me please a default /etc/rsyslogd.conf file ? I don't have debian
<ActionParsnip> ntz: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> you didn't ask for 32 or 64 bit
<ntz> ^^ read the end of the line - so nothing you'd expect
<ntz> ** I meant, I don't have buntu
<ActionParsnip> ntz: then you arent supported here
<arcsky> /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf needed
<vividerr> ntz: The filename was different from what you asked for. /etc/rsyslog.conf without the 'd'
<Pici> ActionParsnip: er...
<vividerr> d suffix means default?
<ntz> ActionParsnip: my big aplogize sir, but I requested a ubu file .. it's still same story
<ntz> vividerr: thanks much ... I'm fine with your file
<vividerr> i thought it stood for daemon though
<SGMonkey> Hi guys. Just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. And i checked the windows network, and it only shows a computer that used to exist on the network. Not the two current ones.
<SGMonkey> +
<mcphail> vividerr: the .d means it is a directory which contains fragments of configuration files
<ActionParsnip> SGMonkey: if you run:    smbtree      do you see the other system?
<SGMonkey> Not sure, I'm just wondering how it can possibly see a computer which doesnt exist anymore
<ActionParsnip> SGMonkey: possibly some form of cache.... have you rebooted your router recently?
<vividerr> mcphail: Not the .d on a folder name, the 'd' on the end of /etc/rsyslogd.conf
<SGMonkey> Ahh i guess it could be stored in the router, but thats really odd
<mcphail> vividerr: aah - yes, that generally means daemon
<ntz> will: `dpkg --reconfigure pkgname' forcefully replace a %config files (in rpm terminology) ?
<vividerr> SGMonkey: The windows network browser is really weird
<jc00ke> 8:50 <jc00ke> Good morning. I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 yesterday and my networking stopped working. I'm at a loss as to how to debug. Suggestions? Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: can you ping your router's internal IP? Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<OerHeks> vividerr, i have no/etc/rsyslogd.conf
<ActionParsnip> SGMonkey: its worth a try just to ruyle it out as a cause
<SGMonkey> And yeah i see the two computers there when i run smbtree
<bobita> life without being a gamer anymore is so damn boring :))
<vividerr> OerHeks: Neither do I.
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: I can't ping either. I'm hardwired in, and I've rebooted.
<ActionParsnip> bobita: read a book, sing a song, dance a dance
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: if you run:   sudo dhclient3 eth0   do you get an IP?
<bobita> sry i wrote in the wrong channel :))
<v0lksman> hello all!  how do you tell how many socket connections a box can handle? I've got a web app that takes a request and then pings a bunch of hosts.  I'm wondering how many ping jobs I can run given that apache can handle about 1k connections each of them issuing 4 tests so aproximately 5K simultaneous socket connections.  How can I confirm that the box can handle this many?
<ntz> thanks for help ... vividerr++
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: 'cannot find device "eth0"'
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: ok, run:   sudo lshw -C network    what interfaces do you have?
<khildin> jc00ke, you are on wireless or on wired?
<risinglee> hellow
<jc00ke> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qhd20wXw/irccloudcapture958781908.jpg
<jc00ke> khildin: I have WiFi turned off
<SpaceHoers> Hey guys I'm working through LazyFoo's SDL tutorial on my machine, and for some reason when I try to unzip packaged tutorial sets in a directory, it is creating subdirectories that can only be accessed by root. Anyone know why I might be having this issue?
<jc00ke> Logical name is eth1
<risinglee> i come from china
<risinglee> and you
<khildin> try again to get an IP using eth1... :)
<khildin> instead of eth0
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: exactly what are you doing or typing to unzip them?
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip khildin: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<SpaceHoers> mcphail: just using the unzip command with the zip file as the only argument
<frecel> how come in light dm there is no option to turn on on screen keyboard after the system hybernates?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceHoers: if the file is not in your home folder then you will need sudo to extract it so that you haved write access. I sugest you move the file to your users home and chown iot to your user.
<jc00ke> My wired connection is set to use eth1
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: do you have a shortcut to enable / disable wifi? Have you use that to kill the wifi?
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: or go for the throat:  sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: no, nothing besides just using the network manager panel applet
<SpaceHoers> ActionParsnip: That doesn't seem to be helping. I keep getting permission denied even after changing ownership and using sudo to extract
<SGMonkey> How can i stream music from a windows share to ubuntu?
<SpaceHoers> ActionParsnip: I am unable to even access the unzipped directory without root
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: from the man page, it looks as if zip files support some horrible mess of embedded permissions. It may be this zip file has embedded permissions which are assigning the extracted files to root. Does "unzip -X file.zip" work any better?
<SpaceHoers> ls
<ActionParsnip> SpaceHoers: where do you have the file?
<SpaceHoers> pwd
<SpaceHoers> err
<SpaceHoers> /home/spacehoers/SDL_tutorial
<petrvs> SGMonkey: should play fine from a share
<SGMonkey> using what software?
<petrvs> any software
<nike-um> yo!
<SpaceHoers> mcphail: still seems to do the same thing
<nike-um> any thoughts on ubuntu mate?
<ActionParsnip> SpaceHoers: do you have /home o it's own partition?
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: do you have similar problems with .zips from other sources?
<petrvs> nike-um: it's ubuntu with mate
<ActionParsnip> nike-um: this is support, not chitchat
<SpaceHoers> mcphail: This is the first time I've ever encountered this. Been doing other unpacking just fine until now
<SGMonkey> How do i get a list of all the installed software from the "Start Menu"?
<SpaceHoers> ActionParsnip: Nope, entire install is on one partition
<frecel> "Please try to downground your version of glibc. Supported version should have numbers 2.2.0." <--- I just got this as a response to a bug that is causing a steam game to not work on 15.04
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: I'm a little nervous about removing the WiFi kernel module. How would I add it back?
<frecel> I wonter how many people broke their system thanks to them
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: I suspect it is due to whatever permissions are mebedded in the zip file itself. I'd just unzip it to a new directory and run a recursive chmod on the directory to assign the files to you
<petrvs> SGMonkey: terminal > dpkg -l
<phix> ok so the issue with cyrus-imapd, any one else experienced it too?? or is it a known bug???
<SpaceHoers> mcphail: Fair enough. Just seems a little strange/tedious that it's doing this, where I've had no problems with this tutorial series in the past
<OerHeks> frecel, so it is a steam issue.
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: link to the troublesome file?
<SpaceHoers> mcphail: I'll PM?
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: ok
<frecel> OerHeks: kinda, the issue is that they buld their engine against the libs that are in 14.04
<SGMonkey> ok, a music player that isnt total garbage like rythmnbox?
<phix> so any one here uses cyrus-imapd??
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: it only unloads it from kernel space. It will reload next boot....
<OerHeks> frecel, try #ubuntu-steam or #valve for a fix/bugreport
<frecel> OerHeks: I'm not asking for help here, I just pasted this because I think it's funny, downgrading libc would likely break a ton of apps
<ActionParsnip> SGMonkey: how about rythmnbox, its as close to rythmnbox as you can get
<SGMonkey> tool
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: yes - that file has messed up permissions when extracted. The user doesn't have any access permissions to the directory.
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: OK, I'll give it a try.
<SGMonkey> Rythmbox is terrible
<SpaceHoers> mcphail: Okay, I'll work around that and probably send the author a note. Thanks for your help
<mcphail> SpaceHoers: np
<SGMonkey> OK, how in the world do i close Rythmbox?
<vividerr> frecel: There's a way to run multiple library versions. I'm sure some here will know how to do that.
<frecel> vividerr: I believe it's a bash export thingy that can do that
<mcphail> frecel: you can load alternative libraries by using the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable. Steam already does that with the steam runtime. I wouldn't do it for libc, though :)
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: unloading and rebooting didn't fix it :-(
<phix> so any ideas???
<OerHeks> phix lots of them
<Whitor> Hi all, Does anyone know of a good program that will compare two text files and highlight the differences between each.
<mcphail> Whitor: diff
<petrvs> Whitor: meld if you want a GUI
<petrvs> vimdiff if you don't
<Guest90142> Hello, I'm trying to cp this initrd.img file and it keeps saying "no such file or directory exists" but I can clearly see it on the external drive
<petrvs> Guest90142: maybe your term isn't where you think it is
<petrvs> Guest90142: 'pwd'
<Whitor> I like GUI... I'll try meld...  Also try Diff becasue I like CLI too
<petrvs> diff's okay, bit sparse
<Whitor> Thanks !
<petrvs> vimdiff is easily the best non-GUI
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: unloading and rebooting will put you back to where you started. When did I say to reboot?
<Guest90142> I tried everything like that petrvs and it looks like I have the right path
<petrvs> wdiff is nice, too, for different situations
<mcphail> Whitor: most of the tools use diff internally so just use whatever wrapper you like best :)
<petrvs> Guest90142: looks?
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: unload the module, then get eth1 to request an IP using dhclient
<petrvs> Guest90142: what's the file name? Where does 'mount' say the drive is mounted?
<Guest90142> when I us cd I can navigate to the file
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: ah, OK
<Guest90142> it is in ~/media/ubuntu/new
<Guest90142> the file name is initrd.img
<mcphail> Guest90142: are you sure it is in ~/media etc rether than just ?media...
<phix> OerHeks: related to my questionb
<phix> s/b//
<Guest90142> yes I've tried both versions mcphail
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: device not found "eth1"
<BubbaGrace> anyone know what network mint is on?
<petrvs> irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> phix, i read back, all i know is this great german wiki about Cyrus Imap  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cyrus_IMAPD
<petrvs> or /join #linux-mint and read topic
<Guest90142> my latest resort has been using cd to get into the new folder where its mounted and then try a direct cp initrd.img and still
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: ok check the name with lshw again
<jc00ke> Unclaimed network adapters https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/djPGWfsI/irccloudcapture-1478101800.jpg
<mcphail> Guest90142: what is the exact command you are using to make the copy
<Guest90142> cp initrd.img .
<phix> OerHeks: It in english?
<Guest90142> I run that command from the new folder where the initrd.img is located
<mcphail> Guest90142: that command would just try to copy the file to itself
<OerHeks> phix, there is a english wiki too, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cyrus
<Guest90142> so if I wanted to make a copy of it within the same new file, what should I do mcphail?
<Guest90142> I've tried cp initrd.img initrd2.img
<mcphail> Guest90142: what is the output of "ls -l initrd.img"?
<SGMonkey> ok, so if i use the keyboard shortcut to turn the volume down and it hits zero, i have to restart to be able to adjust it
<SGMonkey> Ive just got a flashing volume bar in the top right corner
<Guest90142> http://pastebin.com/PnhfTN8u
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: unclaimed adapters (see screenshot)
<ActionParsnip> jc00ke: ok then you need to see what driver an RTL8111 needs and get that
<phix> OerHeks: ok that wiki doesn't mention anything about the ubuntu specific bug in the cyrus init script
<jc00ke> ActionParsnip: OK, will google around. It's never needed a special driver before.
<mcphail> Guest90142: i think you have a broken simlink
<Guest90142> mcphail, what is a simlink?
<Guest90142> and how do I fix this lol
<OerHeks> phix, you might want to search on launchpad for that 'specific bug'
<ioria> jc00ke, lsmod | grep r816 ?
<phix> OerHeks: when you type in sudo service cyrus-imapd stop (or sudo /etc/init.d/cyrus-imapd stop) it doesn't actually kill the cyrmaster or notify process.
<mcphail> Guest90142: paste the output of ls -l /media/ubuntu/new/boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-37-generic
<vividerr> jc00ke: some drivers were blacklisted in vivid. it's possible this might be the case here.
<Guest90142> mcphail, http://pastebin.com/DABwehcL
<mcphail> Guest90142: your external drive contains a reference/pointer to the initrd.img file rather than the file itself. That's a "broken simlink" and explains why you can't copy the file
<jc00ke> ioria: no results
<Guest90142> not sure I understand what that means, but good to know. I'm just trying to get into the files and I thought that this initrd.img file would help me
<Guest90142> like mentioned here: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/07/how-to-view-modify-and-recreate-initrd-img/
<mcphail> Guest90142: simlinks can be confusing. Do you need me to explain further?
<jc00ke> vividerr: wow, that would be quite the unexpected result in an upgrade.
<vividerr> Guest90142: He is saying you copied a shortcut not the file
<Guest90142> I'm really just trying to get the files on this img I created mcphail. I was then able to mount but all I see is an srv folder and these initrd.img and vmlinuz files
<Guest90142> I'm not sure what to do with them
<vividerr> jc00ke: A lot of chromebooks are rolling back from 15.04 due to a blacklisted driver their trackpad needs.
<mcphail> Guest90142: yes - you've only put links to those files on the disk, rather than the actual files themselves
<Guest90142> I just want the .docx files from my old drive and these are not .docx files
<Guest90142> oh
<Guest90142> so the files are still on my broken harddrive?
<OerHeks> phix, looks like not 'ubuntu specific' to me > https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=743013
<ubottu> Debian bug 743013 in cyrus-common-2.4 "cyrus-common-2.4: Does not restart/stop due to PIDFILE problem" [Serious,Fixed]
<Guest90142> I ran ddrescue for 4 straight days to create an img of it though
<mcphail> Guest90142: they're certainly not on your external drive...
<mcphail> Guest90142: I presume the original hard drive had /boot on a separate partition?
<Guest90142> hmm, why does it say the image.img file on the external harddrive is 491.6 gigabytes though?
<Guest90142> I'm not sure mchail. One day my harddrive just didn't load so I've been using a live ubuntu session
<mcphail> Guest90142: the image may be full of corrupt data
<mcphail> Guest90142: the only directory ddrescue has found is /srv, which isn't a very useful one to find
<jc00ke> vividerr: do you happen to know where i could find that list?
<Guest90142> out of 4 days of searching it only found one folder? And that folder is empty.
<mcphail> Guest90142: you may want to look at a different tool such as photorec to find your lost files
<Guest90142> I tried photrec and after 9 gigs I decided to go with ddrescue. I guess I'll just return to photorec
<daftykins> ugh why do people always end up running ddrescue
<daftykins> don't they know that's likely to trash their disk further ¬_¬
<Guest90142> no I didn't daftykins lol
<daftykins> Guest90142: in what way has this disk failed? is it plugged in right now?
<ioria> jc00ke, lspci -v does not show any driver kernel in use for Network, then ?
<Guest90142> I have a lenovo labtop and I was running windows 8 on it. Then I believe I ran a ubuntu session and tried a "hibernate" and then couldn't wake the computer up so did a hard restart. Then I never saw the GRUB again and here I am running the live session to et it back
<daftykins> Guest90142: ah ok so it's not actually a failed hard disk at all, just a borked Windows 8?
<jc00ke> ioria: I'm not sure https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nwDqQSau/irccloudcapture1365797535.jpg
<Guest90142> I get this intrarams error when I try to run the windows 8 harddrive directly and then it just hangs there..
<Guest90142> I think so daftykins
<daftykins> Guest90142: so you're typing right now on this laptop in a live session?
<Guest90142> but in the "disk" thing on ubuntu it says that this 500gb harddrive is about to fail
<Guest90142> so maybe it is damaged
<daftykins> Guest90142: can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Guest90142> yes daftykins, from a live session on a 8gb usb key
<daftykins> and share the link
<Guest90142> ok give me a second
<KaKila> An usb port is causing delays at boot. Here is the issue described  in some detail http://askubuntu.com/questions/613786/udev-wait-for-complete-device-initialization Anybody has any suggestion?
<ioria> jc00ke, run with sudo and can you use paste.ubuntu.com ... because would be usefull the entire output
<daftykins> KaKila: they are the front ports on your case? does the issue go away when you unplug them from the motherboard?
<Guest78381> Before 15.04 I was able to change the title of my Gnome terminal tab, but now the right-menu option is gone.  How do I fix this?
<jc00ke> ioria: I'm on my phone, my computer has no connectivity :-(
<Guest90142> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10913377/
<daftykins> Guest90142: oh wow that disk is messed up big time
<daftykins> Guest90142: these MS Word docs you want, are they super important?
<mcphail> Guest90142: i agree with daftykins :(
<jc00ke> ioria: with sudo https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zxX2pbzb/irccloudcapture32387701.jpg
<Guest90142> yes
<Guest90142> I have 2 files, a docx and a powerpoint that I need. Everything else can go.
<daftykins> Guest90142: oh dear, consider backups in future. have you tried mounting the NTFS partitions at all?
<daftykins> Guest90142: give me a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<Guest78381> fuck Gnome.
<Guest90142> how would I do that daftykins? I've tried clicking on it and gives me an error
<daftykins> Guest90142: run the above then we'll proceed
<ioria> jc00ke, ok... the idea would be to send you the source code and try to build and  install..... :-^
<bobita> did anybody seen viktor lately?
<Guest90142> still waiting for it daftykins
<ioria> jc00ke, but  you 'd need a bunch of stuff that surely you don't have :(
<ioria> jc00ke, we can try ...
<daftykins> jc00ke: what's this, are you missing a wifi driver? or wired too?
<daftykins> surely just "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" might be a good start?
<jc00ke> ioria: I'm up for trying anything. I can run and grab my gf's laptop if needed (at her house)
<ioria> jc00ke, before try daftykins suggestion : sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<newbie13> Is there a good resource for newb Ubuntu/Linux users?  Like a  guide resource?
<daftykins> !manual | newbie13
<ubottu> newbie13: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<studio_> hi
<daftykins> newbie13: i would also recommend LFS101x - a free course at www.edx.org
<studio_> i have i simple question
<Guest90142> daftykins, here is a screenshot of what it says abut the drive: http://imgur.com/a2b54zY
<daftykins> studio_: so ask it instead of giving us this preamble? :)
<newbie13> thanks!
<newbie13> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Guest90142> the sudo parted -l | pastebinit is hanging I think
<studio_> why "nfs:// ... " is not supported in ubuntu since years?
<jc00ke> I just found out my trackpad doesn't work either.
<petrvs> studio_: should be supported by apps that support it, once configured
<daftykins> Guest90142: yeah didn't need that, i can tell it's completely dead from the command i asked you for earlier :)
<studio_> petrvs, what filemanager?
<ioria> jc00ke, sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<daftykins> Guest90142: i see you making up a paste of a mount error there, are you getting help in another channel or something? because i kind of need focus else i will go and do something else...
<Guest90142> I was going to send this before you told me to do the parted big
<Guest90142> bit
<Guest90142> http://pastebin.com/TYWpck7N
<daftykins> Guest90142: your screenshot does show that there are no NTFS volumes on that disk though?
<Guest90142> but didn't think it would be useful to you
<studio_> petrvs, i reseached today, but nfs:// is not supported since years on ubuntu?
<Guest90142> not sure daftykins, I don't know much about the types of partitions
<daftykins> Guest90142: so what's holding up the 'sudo parted -l | pastebinit' ?
<petrvs> studio_: I doubt that
<daftykins> studio_: definitely false
<Guest90142> not sure. Its sitting there with a blank line beneath it. Hasn't shown my prompt yet
<mcphail> daftykins: I've had "parted" hang indefinitely with borked disks
<Guest90142> I'll try running it in another terminal
<EriC^^> Guest90142: try sudo parted -l alone
<daftykins> ^
<newbie13> daftykins: I went to www.edx.org and checked out LFS101 and it came up with  LFS101x.2. .  Is that what I need?  Also, when I click on learn more, it states "server not found"?
<Guest90142> http://pastebin.com/g5gdiDK7
<studio_> petrvs, daftykins, what filemager is supporting nfs:// on ubuntu?
<daftykins> Guest90142: so you're 100% sure that MS Word docs are on this EXT4 partition? seems a bit... unlikely that you would have edited MS format documents on a Linux system no?
<Guest90142> when I just do it along EriC and daftykins I get this option, what should I do
<daftykins> newbie13: yes. i'm not responsible for their server errors, so no ideas there
<petrvs> studio_: try nfs-lan
<daftykins> newbie13: yes to that course name. i'm not responsible for their server errors, so no ideas there
<Guest90142> I know they were docs, but can't remember if I made them on the windows 8 or using ubuntu odt to be honest
<daftykins> well do you remember using Libre office or MS office...
<studio_> yes, i have seen nfs-lan, but it is only for Nautilus
<Guest90142> oh! Actually, it couldn't be docx or libre, I was using a text editor to make html files.
<petrvs> studio_: what would you prefer to use other than nautilus?
<Guest90142> So I think it was windows 8 because I don't remember using a text editor on ubuntu
<daftykins> Guest90142: so is it possible the important files you want aren't even on this failed disk?
<studio_> i use thunar in the moment
<daftykins> pretty sure thunar is quite limited
<Guest90142> I don't have any other disks that I can recall..but maybe I did switch it out..
<Guest90142> what happened happened 8 months ago and is now a jumbled memory
<daftykins> Guest90142: thing is i see like 4+ HDDs in your machine there
<studio_> and on ubuntu-touch i don't know what they use
<daftykins> well three and a tiny SSD
<Guest90142> daftykins, I have 1 tb external harddrive and one 8gb usb key and then the broken 500 gb inside the laptop
<Guest90142> not sure what else is going on there
<daftykins> oh a laptop ok
<Guest90142> maybe I accidentally tried to create new mount points off of the img I created using ddrescue
<daftykins> i see two 1TB devices, the 24GB SSD and the 500GB failed
<Guest90142> yeah, I'm confused by all that to be honest.
<daftykins> in your screenshot, the 500GB failed disk has only Linux partitions
<daftykins> so i'm a little puzzled as to where you've put Windows 8 ;) on the SSD?
<Guest90142> hmmm, the powerpoint might be on the linux one, because I remember getting frustrated with a free version of powerpoint
<srm> Hi. After update, I'm stuck with "drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap ... not ready or found". None of the steps (M, S) works, i.e. screen is stuck. How to fix this? Especially, how to chroot from livedvd. I have no idea, especially b/c I'm using ecryptfs
<daftykins> you won't get powerpoint on Linux
<studio_> daftykins, i have to use external link to install nfs-browsing-support on ubuntu?
<daftykins> !chroot | srm
<ubottu> srm: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Guest90142> windows 8 must be on the other harddrive then...
<daftykins> studio_: i never use NFS, can't help you
<Guest90142> damn dafykins lol it must be on the other drive then
<daftykins> Guest90142: can you screenshot selecting the 24GB SSD?
<daftykins> or just tell me the partitions it sees on it
<Guest90142> http://imgur.com/XTacShB daftykins
<studio_> daftykins, who can help with ubuntu and browsing nfs? other channel?
<daftykins> studio_: just address this channel with a properly phrased question on one line
<daftykins> Guest90142: heh, nothing there. is Windows maybe on the external 1TB? (odd idea i know, but i see no sign of it)
<ioria> srm you encypted also home folder ?
<Guest90142> dafykins, it won't be on the external. I just bought it 3 days ago. I have 2 of my old harddrives in front of me here. I can try and take out this linux one and insert it and maybe it will have it
<Guest90142> not sure if I should powerdown first though haha
<jc00ke> ioria: no results for sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<daftykins> Guest90142: ah ok, yeah Windows must be on the other. Right, so what do you want to achieve here today? because that Hitachi 500GB is 100% toast
<studio_> daftykins, sorry for my englisch, i do not understand your answer. it seems that it is an old bug, that ubuntu can't browse nfs-shares.
<Guest90142> ok as long as that hitachi does not have the files, I don't care about it. My first drive that originally came with the laptop and windows must have crashed, and then I took it out and put in this new one and now even this new hitachi one must have crashed
<nomic> an't browse nfs shares?  just use nautilus - course you can browse nfs shares
<Guest90142> so really its just now looking into what this other harddrive has on it and seeing if I can get into it
<daftykins> Guest90142: yep shut down, swap disks, then presumably Windows 8 does not boot? so boot back up from your flash drive and come back on here so we can check it out too?
<ioria> jc00ke, well,      go to /lib/modules/3.19.0-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek and check for  r8169.ko
<daftykins> studio_: i am saying i do not use NFS at all so i can't help :) what language do you speak?
<ioria> jc00ke, if you are vivid, otherwise your kernel
<Guest90142> yes windows 8 does not boot. ok I'll be back
<studio_> nomic, how to use "nfs:// " on nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> studio_: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> jc00ke: it won't have done anything visible, (that command), run "ip a" now and see if you have a network interface at all
<jc00ke> ioria: r8169.ko is there
<studio_> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> studio_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#NFS_Client
<ioria> jc00ke, ifconfig ?
<nomic> studio nfs isn't part of nautilus - you set up nfs by setting up the file /etc/exports -- then, use the command "mount"
<nomic> nautilus is just the file browser (app)
<nomic> of choice IMO
<jc00ke> daftykins: ip a https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jX9fj3Sy/irccloudcapture1612088248.jpg
<studio_> ActionParsnip, i understood how to "mount" nfs. the problem is to "browse" without mount.
<jc00ke> ioria: ifconfig https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YAb4dd3v/irccloudcapture75778439.jpg
<daftykins> jc00ke: so you have interfaces fine, is this a live session?
<daftykins> or a borked install
<EriC^^> studio_: where did you mount it?
<wimpog> How do I allow some users that don’t own a file, yet are in the same group to change file’s permission? Is it possible to do by default?
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a prebuilt spamassisan preprocessor that I can install for a spam front end before my exchange server with AD intergration?
<ActionParsnip> studio_: you have to mount a file system to read it.
<studio_> EriC^^, i don't want to "mount" i want to browse. same as xbmc/kodi made
<jc00ke> daftykins: no, not live, I guess it's a borked upgrade
<CompuChip> Hi. Don't know if this is the right place, but I'm kinda lost. My main RAID1 drive just crashed, and I stupidly tried to reboot. Now I get "No operating system", even when I physically disconnect the broken RAID drive. I managed to tweak the BIOS and get a grub menu, but now I'm getting an infinite ""mdadm" create user root failed" loop. Is there s
<CompuChip> omehow I can temporarily run  it on  one disk  until the replacement arrives tomorrow?
<EriC^^> studio_: ok, browse with nautilus to where you mounted it
<daftykins> jc00ke: chromebook?
<jc00ke> daftykins: Samsung Series 9. Upgraded from Xubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> ugh, bet you're regretting that now huh? :>
<studio_> EriC^^, i'd like to use a zeroconf-browser and yust to brows the shares without a mount
<ioria> jc00ke, sudo service Network-Manager restart ?
<aryklein> ioria: ?
<jc00ke> ioria: restarted but still no connection
<ActionParsnip> studio_: if you install openssh-server you can connect to SFTP without issue
<ioria> jc00ke, sudo ifup  eth1
<ActionParsnip> studio_: use your Ubuntu username and password for authentication
<ioria> jc00ke, are you wired , don't you ?
<AnnaRooks> is there something to let mbr boot on a mac?
<studio_> ActionParsnip, where is the "secrect" how kodi is browsing nfs- and cifs-shares without nfs- and cifs-modules?
<jc00ke> ioria: ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<geri> how can i config ubuntu to use only one core?
<ActionParsnip> studio_: no idea. I dont use it
<ioria> jc00ke, it's norma.... :-) can't ping anything  ?
<jc00ke> ioria: yes, hard wired in
<jc00ke> ioria: still can't ping 8.8.8.8
<studio_> ActionParsnip, try it on a non supported device without cifs- nor nfs-module.
<pbx> what do people use for syncing with google drive?  'drive' and 'gdrive' and 'grive' all some up in searches but i don't see a clear winner
<ioria> jc00ke, lspci -k | grep Ethernet -A 6  and check for driver kernel in use
<ubuntu> guest90142
<ActionParsnip> geri: you can pull them online and offline
<ActionParsnip> geri: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145645/diabling-cpu-cores-on-quad-core-processor-on-linux
<jc00ke> hard wired in via that adapter. never had problems with it before. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/qkM9schd/irccloudcapture-822008595.jpg
<geri> can i select that in the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> geri: echo 0 | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/online     to disable core 3
<petrvs> pbx: I've been meaning to try google-drive-ocamlfuse
<ActionParsnip> geri: dead handy for benchmarking
<petrvs> pbx: grive is alright, though
<geri> ActionParsnip: can the disabled core used for somth else?
<ioria> jc00ke, what 's that thing usa eth adapter ?
<jc00ke> ioria: lspci output https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Bw6qg4cs/irccloudcapture-2054424338.jpg
<daftykins> ioria: proprietary samsung breakout adapter for a mini ethernet jack on an ultrabook
<ActionParsnip> geri: no, its down and unusable by the kernel. How would you utilise it?
<ioria> jc00ke, well,  at last, ifconfig, please ?
<Guest76700> daftykins I'm back. I tried to new harddrive and it wouldn't even load to the point where it would recognize the grub menu from the 8gb usb key
<geri> ActionParsnip: arm core 0 (linux), arm core 1 (bare metal)
<Guest76700> I couldn't even launch a live session with that new harddrive in there
<pbx> petrvs, yeah, i just found the fuse option. i may try.  thanks.  https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse
<jc00ke> ioria: ifconfig https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YiFY9zLq/irccloudcapture-1702526500.jpg
<daftykins> Guest76700: sure it's fitted properly?
<daftykins> Guest76700: if you put your ear to it, has it spun up ok? is it making repetitive mechanical noises?
<Guest76700> I pushed it all the way in multiple times
<ioria> jc00ke, it looks fine ....
<Guest76700> yes it was making a repetitive noise
<Guest76700> like a clicking
<jc00ke> http://askubuntu.com/questions/611222/cannot-connect-to-wifi-intel-corporation-wireless-3160
<ioria> jc00ke, don't you have a normal ethernet cable ?
<daftykins> Guest76700: sounds like they're both dead
<Guest76700> I plugged it back in now but the live session isn't detecting it
<jc00ke> ioria: no, not on this laptop
<daftykins> Guest76700: "sudo parted -l" hanging again?
<daftykins> you shouldn't plug it in live
<ioria> jc00ke, try the wifi
<aBouncer> night peeps
<Guest76700> only shows the 8gb usb key: http://pastebin.com/0sZeJLU7
<ioria> jc00ke, configure in preferences -> network connections
<daftykins> yeah it won't detect a disk inserted post boot
<daftykins> Guest76700: listen to it now, what does it sound like?
<Guest76700> is there a way jump start a mount to detect it?
<Guest76700> its running. I touched it with my finger and I stopped some kind of blade on top of the harddrive itself
<wimpog> How do I allow some users that don’t own a file, yet are in the same group to change file’s permission without giving them sudo access?
<jc00ke> ioria: it's already configured and connected
<daftykins> Guest76700: blade? what
<ioria> jc00ke, does  it works ?
<jc00ke> ioria: no :-(
<ioria> jc00ke, did you upgrade from what to what ?
<Guest76700> daftykins it is making that repetitive clickign noise so it is running (when I push on the top it makes this noise under the film covering the top like a fan is hitting it or something)
<petrvs> wimpog: acl stuffo
<jc00ke> ioria: Xubuntu 14.10 to 15.04
<BubbaGrace> how can I create a desktop file for an executable .jar file that runs with OpenJDK
<petrvs> pbx: let me know how it goes =)
<AnnaRooks> is there something to let mbr boot on a mac?
<harushimo> for ubuntu server, is there a specific partitioning scheme recommended?
<petrvs> harushimo: nope
<daftykins> Guest76700: oh my Tux, you don't press on the top of laptop hard disks - not even when they're off! ok both your drives are dead, you'll have to take them to a professional data recovery company if you want anything from them - you'll need to buy a new one to fix up that laptop
<harushimo> petrvs: we can do similar setup how we do the desktop
<harushimo> ?
<petrvs> harushimo: yup
<harushimo> thank you
<jc00ke> Why does lspci say the r8169 driver is in use but the Realtek model number is 8168?
<ioria> jc00ke, ls /boot ?
<jc00ke> Could that be part of it?
<petrvs> jc00ke: most drivers cover a wide array of different models
<Guest76700> daftykins, it has been a pleasure. Thank you for clarifying that I had the wrong drive in there all along. Who knows how many more hours I would have spent pointlessly doing that
<wimpog> petrvs: is it possible to do so for any new file?
<jc00ke> ioria: ls /boot https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/byFcMPfO/irccloudcapture1485621326.jpg
<daftykins> Guest76700: hehe, no worries. good luck with the remainder
<petrvs> wimpog: yup
<wimpog> petrvs: how do I do that?
<petrvs> wimpog: you want any new file in a dir to be owned by a specific group?
<wimpog> petrvs: any new file that has a certain group, should be editable by all members of the group, including chmod operation
<ioria> jc00ke, reboot, at grub menu selecet advanced and select the 16.0-34 kernel
<zteam> Hi all!
<petrvs> wimpog: probably just want setgid/setfacl stuff
<petrvs> zteam: hi
<wimpog> petrvs: thanks, will look into that
<zteam> I'm trying to build John The ripper from source with checkinstall but I can't get get it to install the software in the right way... If I tell checkinstall to exclude directorys it miss the executable of program, if not, then it create /homezteam/downloads/john/executable instead, what I'm doing wrong here?
<petrvs> I'm guessing there are debs for that
<daftykins> zteam: yeah why make life so hard?
<jc00ke> ioria: trying, but having a hard time getting the boot menu to show up
<ioria> jc00ke, press shift
<ioria> jc00ke, right after bios
<AnnaRooks> is there something to let mbr installed ubuntu boot on a mac?
<jc00ke> ioria: that worked, thanks
<jc00ke> Booting into that kernel
<daftykins> AnnaRooks: yes it's bootcamp i believe, or using rEFInd to handle the boot
<zteam> daftykins, Because I thought it would be nice to know how to compile it from source :-), it's always good to know to how do things manually :-)
<ioria> jc00ke,  advanced and select the 16.0-34 kernel
<petrvs> AnnaRooks: grub, take your pick
<AnnaRooks> daftykins: rEFInd just went staticy
<geri> ActionParsnip: arm core 0 (linux), arm core 1 (bare metal)
<daftykins> "went staticy" ?
<daftykins> zteam: maybe, total waste of time for us helpers though (:
<AnnaRooks> it looked like the characters were scrambled
<sjmikem> I was at a place over the weekend where my wi-fi connection kept going away.  restarting network-manager would temporarily solve the problem.  This happens sometimes on my home network too.
<jc00ke> ioria: OK, I'm booted up, WiFi not working
<sjmikem> Any advice on resolving the next time it happens?
<ioria> jc00ke,  ethernet ?
<sjmikem> when connection went away, pinging the gateway would timeout
<zteam> daftykins, well, I guess that is some way to view it :-)
<jc00ke> ioria: nope :-(
<varazir> Hi, my ISP do not allow me to send e-mail my client directly, I have to go thrue theres smtp server but then I have to pay them. So I thought setting up a local smtp server and use pop3 in google to get the e-mails
<ioria> jc00ke,  sudo ifdown wlan0
<ioria> jc00ke,  sudo ifdown wlan1
<varazir> anyone has a good guide for this ?
<ioria> jc00ke,  retry ethernet
<jc00ke> ioria: if down: interface wlan1 not configured
<NeoGeo> sup
<NeoGeo> where is offtipic channel
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | NeoGeo
<ubottu> NeoGeo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> #ubuntu-offtopic amazingl
<daftykins> y
<NeoGeo> SchrodingersDildo thanks!
<ioria> jc00ke,  check ifconfig   if eth1 is present restart  Network-Manager
<SchrodingersScat> !language | NeoGeo
<ubottu> NeoGeo: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jc00ke> ioria: eth1 is present, still doesn't work after network manager restart
<ioria> jc00ke,  usually working, isn't it ?
<fragtion> Argh sigh.. my mail server is broken since updating to 15.04.. The version of maildrop that comes with vivid seems to lack the dovecot-auth patch ('-t /var/run/dovecot/auth-master' argument) patch which was present in more recent builds :(...    Should this be reported as a bug?
<Captonjamason> is there any good video editors for ubuntu?
<jc00ke> ioria: yeah, worked yesterday when I upgraded
<ioria> jc00ke,  you have no interrupt assigned
<jc00ke> ioria: I don't know what that means
<ioria> jc00ke,  what cpu do   you have ? iCore something ?
<pbx> petrvs, ocamlfuse works a treat. only wart so far is that unmounting can't be done from Files but oh well
<jc00ke> ioria: Core i5 with Centrino wifi
<geri> how can i config ubuntu to use only one core?
<EriC^^> geri: why do you ask?
<geri> I want to disable 1 core in the kernel
<geri> is that possible?
<fragtion> geri: in what context? if it's a VM you should be able to set the cores in the VM machine settings
<geri> arm core 0 (linux), arm core 1 (bare metal)
<fragtion> otherwise there would be no point disabling half of your system's performance
<fragtion> for a given host
<ioria> jc00ke,  do you remember if before the upgrade your ethernet was on eth0 and not on eth1 ?
<Seveas> geri: maxcpus=1 or nosmp
<jc00ke> ioria: I don't. Is there a log file i could check?
<geri> Seveas: within the kernel?
<Seveas> geri: as boot parameters. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<ukernyanz> Hi everyone! Can someone help me? my unity desktop have some issues after upgrade to 15.04. the items "lock screen/change user" "log out" "restart" "shutdown" in the menu when you click at in the "top bar" at the right have bad responses
<ioria> jc00ke,  no,    but try  dmesg | tail
<geri> Seveas: i guess exaclty what i look for
<geri> Seveas: thaks
<ukernyanz> when I click on "lock screen/change user", nothings happens
<ukernyanz> when i click on "log out" it logs out without confirmation dialog
<jc00ke> ioria: dmesg output https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xvAPvxhC/irccloudcapture-1590185692.jpg
<ukernyanz> when i click on "restart" or "shutdown" it logs out and go to the connexion screen
<ioria> jc00ke,  are you using IPv6 ?
<jc00ke> ioria: not that i know of
<ioria> jc00ke,  reconfigure in IPv4 in Network Connection, if not already
<ukernyanz> Help please
<jc00ke> ioria: wired ipv4 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4PCg2qP6/IMG_20150427_110822001.jpg
<jc00ke> ioria: wired ipv6 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/x3e0GXFu/irccloudcapture-707997776.jpg
<jc00ke> brb
<ioria> jc00ke,  yes, but make it manual, static i mean ... ip gateway and dns
<VEndix> does anyone known any good tutorial with vpn configuration on ubuntu?
<kern_v_> ukernyanz: I dont know if it will help but you can try reinstalling and reconfiguring unity
<MonkeyDust> !bpn | VEndix sart here
<MonkeyDust> !vpn | VEndix sart here
<ubottu> VEndix sart here: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ioria> jc00ke,  remove the IPv6 settings
<bobita> can i add some special effects to ubuntu?
<bobita> is it possible?
<kern_v_> ukernyanz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg unity
<MonkeyDust> bobita  try !ccsm
<pavlos> bobita, read about compiz
<bobita> !ccsm in terminal? sry im not familiar with all the commands yet im new with linux
<ubottu> bobita: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kitty_> elo... :P
<EriC^^> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | bobita
<ubottu> bobita: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 561 kB, installed size 4499 kB
<EriC^^> bobita: also install compiz-plugins , it has the stuff :P
<jc00ke> ioria:  so don't use dhcp for ipv4? And how do i remove the ipv6 setting?
<MrAlex> anybody could help me with trackpad not working well on elementary os
<MrAlex> ?
<bobita> is it synaptic package manager useful?
<ioria> jc00ke,  just disabled in window bottom and  have you put ip,  netmask,  gateway and dns in IPv4 ?
<EriC^^> bobita: it's ok, you can use sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins if you want
<jc00ke> ioria: what should the netmask be?
<ioria> jc00ke,  255.255.255.0
<ioria> jc00ke,  the gateway is your router
<aerag1> Is there a way to restrict an SSH key so that it's only authorized for certain IPs?
<aerag1> ie if it's being used within a subnet CIDR block
<aerag1> Is this crazy?
<jc00ke> ioria: i can't save https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/c1CAUvPD/irccloudcapture1934855792.jpg
<kern_v_> bobita: Yes you can go on Ubuntu Software Center and type compizconfig-settings-manager
<ioria> jc00ke,  just one in dns 8.8.8.8
<kern_v_> bobita: Where you will find it to install
<bobita> thx
<jc00ke> ioria: it still won't let me save
<kern_v_> bobita: or you press ctrl+t and type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ioria> jc00ke,  sudo ifdown eth1 and retry
<bobita> kern_v_, i installed it already thx. but i would like to move  exit, minimalization and maximalization buttons from left to right like on windows but i cant
<octavian> how do I delete a folder from terminal?
<aerag1> octavian: rmdir or rm -rf
<octavian> I tried sudo rm /home/octavian/.xininstall
<kern_v_> bobita: ah ok
<octavian> cannot remove ‘/home/octavian/.xininstall’: No such file or directory
<kern_v_> bobita: that is in another prog hold a sec im trying to recall it
<octavian> aerag1: ^
<jc00ke> ioria: OK, saved, but i can't even ping my gateway
<aerag1> octavian: you need -rf
<aerag1> -r for recursive (because it's a directory) and -f to force
<ioria> jc00ke,  restart Network-Manager and sudo ifup eth0 and then ifconfig
<aerag1> octavian: so rm -rf /home/octavian/.xininstall
<bobita> what is that FOCUS?
<octavian> aerag1: thank you so much
<jc00ke> ioria:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IbPsYxxd/irccloudcapture87176720.jpg
<octavian> aerag1: what does it mean it's recursive?
<ioria> jc00ke, ifconfig ?
<aerag1> octavian: be careful with "-rf" especially with sudo. It can ruin your day very easily.
<aerag1> octavian: for "rm"'s intents and purposes, it means delete everything within that directory
<octavian> aerag1: I just want to get rid of some hiddent directories cuz I want to get back to ubuntu
<jc00ke> ioria:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lmM4La2y/irccloudcapture426181534.jpg
<bobita> is it possible to move dash launcher from left side to bottom?
<octavian> aerag1: well in termnal it worked, but the directory is still there
<ioria> jc00ke, have you removed the IPv6 settings ?
<aerag1> octavian: .xinstall is there?
<octavian> aerag1: yep
<aerag1> do you own it?
<aerag1> your user?
<aerag1> rm -rf didn't complain?
<jc00ke> ioria: ignoring ipv6. if there's another way to disable it please let me know. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/f10iERKA/irccloudcapture1879675879.jpg
<Alumin> so, if I install the "virtualbox-guest-x11" package in a VirtualBox guest environment, should I expect that to "install the guest additions"?  I don't then need to do something with with the ISO image in "virtualbox-guest-additions-iso", do I?
<The_Eccentric> what do i have to install to get gstremer-propertie settings?
<Alumin> I installed the package, but (for example) the clipboard sharing still isn't working
<octavian> aerag1: also, does ubuntu have Public and Templates by default in /home partition?
<kern_v_> bobita: Unity Tweak Tool might nail it
<kern_v_> bobita: :)
<ioria> jc00ke, set to Automatic and reboot ... but i'm running short of ideas
<bobita> kern_v_, i have that too
<tomtomirc> Hi, how can we do in command line the option "Applicate this permission to all files in the element" for a udev rule?
<kern_v_> bobita: Didn work to get windows controls to the right?
<bobita> nop
<jc00ke> ioria: rebooting now, thanks for your help!
<kern_v_> bobita: Gnome3 tweak tools maybe? if not then maybe only switchn to another gnome theme...
<Aladiah> Its official, the only Voip client that dont lose a call is LinuPhone both in windows and linux.  In linux i have a little big problem with it. When lubuntu energy manager switch off the screen to save energy, and someone calls its rings, but we dont listen! We are only anle to listen when screen is on ! Someone know a solution for this ?
<bobita> kern_v_, i even cannot make the dash bar to scroll with mouse wheel. it just going to scroll if i go down with the mouse
<tomtomirc> For instance : ATTR{idVendor}=="YOUR VENDOR ID HERE", ATTR{idProduct}=="YOUR PRODUCT ID HERE", SYMLINK+="libmtp",  MODE="660", ENV{ID_MTP_DEVICE}="1" I want that the permission 660 is all so for the files in the folder
<bobita> i have a little problem, for some of my movies the sound is not working with vlc
<kern_v_> bobita: Well I use mostly kb shortcuts to switch from screens, close and move em. and on the dashboard I never tried that but i guess only by code you could do such
<jc00ke> ioria: nope, still doesn't work. I tried both wired and Wi-Fi.
<kern_v_> bobita: Well I use mostly kb shortcuts to switch from screens, close and move em. and on the dashboard you can hold the Super key and see wich number it shows you to switch to each screen
<ioria> jc00ke, dmesg | grep r8168
<jc00ke> ioria: empty
<ioria> jc00ke, dmesg | grep r8169
<neopsyche> Hi all..  something is making Kworker go crazy (100 percent or so cpu) and I had the same problem on my last notebook (samsung s5 ultrabook) now using a dell e6420. Both motherboards were sandybridge with intel HD3000 which im wondering if thats the problem?  How to check logs/? find out what the heck is causing the problem?
<jc00ke> ioria: renamed from eth0, link down (lemme plug it back in) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nrJgMNf3/irccloudcapture-2044831558.jpg
<neopsyche> I have a suspicion it could be JAVA as well doing some strange things with the processor.. but just maby.  Because its more likely a GPU error?
<jc00ke> ioria: link up
<ioria> jc00ke, ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<neopsyche> (The mouse struggles to move and everything freezes up.. eventually the mouse disappears or is 'stuck' .. on top via tty i see high cpu use on kworker.. but whats the point of kworker if we cant see which processes / programs are cuasing kwoerker to get so high? )
<bobita> i dont know why some of the movies have no sound in vlc and most of them have
<EriC^^> neopsyche: can you type grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/ | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<neopsyche> Thank you so much eric. will check
<kern_v_> neopsyche: check htop on terminal
<jc00ke> ioria:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aZIdJfRl/irccloudcapture1286182211.jpg
<neopsyche> Yes eric i heard once it might be an Interrupts problem.
<dlam> is there a way to show another UTC/GMT date at the top bar?
<kern_v_> neopsyche: it says wich process is consuming your cpu/mem
<dlam> (like some sort of desktop widget)
<neopsyche> On the samsung it was gpu interrupt 17 .. but it still happed after i changed .//disabled that
<neopsyche> gpe17
<awestwell> .freenode.net
<ioria> jc00ke, run ifconfig check if it's ok for eth0 (not 1) and look at the end if shows Interrupt:
<neopsyche> eric.. it seems same probelm  on linux mint.. since its also based on ubuntu
<neopsyche> eric.. so this seems to be a core issue
<jc00ke> ioria: still eth1, nothing about interrupt https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KjbVo75K/irccloudcapture969659608.jpg
<Aladiah> If my screen switch off, i cant listen Linuphone! Whys this ? After login again, iam able to see that it rang while screen off.
<EriC^^> neopsyche: i see
<EriC^^> neopsyche: what did grep return?
<ioria> jc00ke, your exact pc ?
<user121212> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275544&p=13273314#post13273314
<jc00ke> ioria: 2012 Samsung New Series 9. What other info do you ?
<neopsyche> Eric http://pastebin.com/cX5BgW1X
<user121212> hello, can anybody help me to solve that issue?
<user121212> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275544&p=13273314#post13273314
<EriC^^> neopsyche: you forgot the . after grep
<daftykins> user121212: "Ubuntu shows high CPU usage while using flash " ? this is fact, it always will...
<neopsyche> grep: /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/: Is a directory
<EriC^^> neopsyche: now you forgot the -r
<daftykins> user121212: oh it locks up huh, maybe your system overheats?
<neopsyche> sorry eric i forgot a space
<user121212> @daftykins yeah, it getting heats up
<EriC^^> neopsyche: np
<daftykins> user121212: does it do it in another OS?
<ioria> jc00ke, maybe you need a liveCD or usb (14, 15) and try again
<neopsyche> Eric new http://pastebin.com/xh8pdUwc
<EriC^^> i think flash is getting better, i haven't had a kernel panic in ages using firefox
<tomtomirc> please can someone help me with udev rules
<user121212> @daftykins I don't have any other OS, I guess this is an issue with flash
<Aladiah> EriC^^: If my screen switch off, i cant listen Linuphone! Whys this ? After login again, iam able to see that it rang while screen off.
<jc00ke> ioria: that's the other thing... I can't boot to a lived USB disk I made by using unetbootin
<daftykins> user121212: try disabling flash and use HTML5 on youtube instead, see if it still locks up
<neopsyche> eric.. seems this could be duplicate error http://sudoremember.blogspot.com/2013/05/high-cpu-usage-due-to-kworker.html
<xthisisrodrigox> anyone know how to get a rtsp stream working in vlc
<user121212> @daftykins If I install pepperflash plugin, does it solve?
<user121212> @daftykins But hangout doesn't have html 5 version
<daftykins> user121212: that won't work with firefox
<daftykins> user121212: i told you to test one site
<user121212> @daftykins oh okay
<ioria> jc00ke, did you select it from bios ?
<ceibal> pija
<neopsyche> thing is eric.. i dont understand why GPE would be doing this? dont we need our GPE's ?
<ceibal> no entiendo
<genii> !uy
<genii> Hm
<EriC^^> neopsyche: you could try echo "disable" | sudo tee /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe10
<jc00ke> ioria: boot priority https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4XfDcN4f/irccloudcapture-1550947417.jpg
<neopsyche> yeah.. but isnt that kind of like disabling a cylindar on a car eric..? doesnt it need that GPE or is my thinking incorrect
<neopsyche> ?
<jc00ke> ioria: non-system disk https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/xUtZgDr5/irccloudcapture1882506829.jpg
<user121212> @daftykins while playing html5 video, the fan start making noises, But still I can use the system unlike with flash videos
<daftykins> doesn't it require a bit more time than that to check? :)
<daftykins> how quickly does flash freeze things up?
<ioria> jc00ke, option 3 usb hhd ?
<neopsyche> EriC^^:  do i need to sudo echo?
<jc00ke> ioria: yes, but I can't boot from it
<EriC^^> neopsyche: no
<EriC^^> neopsyche: which kernel are you running?
<ioria> jc00ke, the usb it's ok... worked before ?
<neopsyche> EriC^^:  strange question.. could it have something to do with me using and SSD?
<neopsyche> EriC^^: how to check kernel again? should be standard 14.04.2 kernel
<daftykins> uname -r
<jc00ke> ioria: yes, it's how I installed xubuntu the first time around
<user121212> @daftykins It takes ~10 minutes to freeze
<neopsyche> EriC^^: echo "disable" | sudo tee /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe10
<neopsyche> sorry wrong paste
<neopsyche> 3.16.0-34-generic
<EriC^^> neopsyche: i don't think it affects performance
<isthisreallife> hi
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> EriC^^: you mean ssd?
<EriC^^> i mean disabling the gpe
<isthisreallife> https://dpaste.de/pe93 im trying to install teamviewer
<isthisreallife> how to fix this error?
<neopsyche> EriC^^: what do gpe do?
<EriC^^> check here second post it explains a bit https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/ABI/testing/sysfs-firmware-acpi
<neopsyche> isthisreallife teamviewer easy
<isthisreallife> i didnt work after i upgraded ubuntu to 15.04
<isthisreallife> so i uninstalled it
<isthisreallife> and now trying to install again
<EriC^^> neopsyche: sorry 4th post
<neopsyche> EriC^^: it seems intel could do more to help (or motherboard manufacturers) with acpi issues in linux
<isthisreallife> with problems
<isthisreallife> i really need tv
<isthisreallife> ;<
<neopsyche> isthisreallife.. check for ppa
<ioria> jc00ke, disable FastBoot
<EriC^^> Aladiah: what's a linuphone?
<neopsyche> isthisreallife try purge
<Aladiah> EriC^^: Its a voip phone, it bleong sto Ubuntu repository
<neopsyche> isthisreallife try autoremove
<jc00ke> ioria: already disabled, also, able to boot ISO into virtual machine
<Aladiah> EriC^^: Its a voip phone, it belong to Ubuntu repository
<oats> const,01 ,01char,01 ,01mind,01[,01],01 ,01=,01 ,01",01blown,01",01;,01
<Aladiah> sip voip phone
<EriC^^> Aladiah: i see
<oats> oops
<oats> wrong channel
<ioria> jc00ke, SecureBoot ?
<isthisreallife> sudo apt-get purge teamviewer
<isthisreallife> and i stall have same problem when trying to install teamviewer
<neopsyche> EriC^^: teamviewer has 64 bit for ubuntu and 32bit multiarch for ubuntu.. which one?
<neopsyche> isthisreallife 64 or 32?
<isthisreallife> i tried both
<neopsyche> hmm
<ioria> jc00ke, and OS Mode Selection (CSM OS)
<Aladiah> EriC^^: In windows that dont happen
<neopsyche> stick to multiarch perhaps.. 64 is getting there
<isthisreallife> it worked on ubuntu 14 ;<
<neopsyche> purge your install
<neopsyche> ok
<isthisreallife> i did run purge teamviewer command
<neopsyche> isthisreallife http://askubuntu.com/questions/453157/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-14-04
<isthisreallife> yes it worked perfectly on ubuntu 14
<isthisreallife> but i changed to ubuntu 15
<isthisreallife> and it doesnt work anymore
<isthisreallife> https://dpaste.de/pq4C
<jc00ke> ioria: UEFI boot support disabled
<EriC^^> jc00ke: are you making a live usb?
<neopsyche> isthisrellife you might need some dependencies
<ioria> EriC^^, no, he can't boot from live
<EriC^^> ioria: oh
<ioria> jc00ke, try again in this way
<neopsyche> EriC^^: i have disabel gpe10 hope for the best?
<ane_> oir
<EriC^^> neopsyche: yeah i guess
<ane_> yes
<neopsyche> EriC^^: do i have to disbale every time?
<neopsyche> EriC^^: or will it stay diable now?
<jc00ke> I had an old USB live drive with Kubuntu on it, won't boot from that either
<EriC^^> if it works, you have to set it to disable every time, and let it disable after suspending too
<neopsyche> EriC^^: will it stay disable on reboto?
<EriC^^> neopsyche: no
<jc00ke> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/j5G7x0IP/irccloudcapture-2105191670.jpg
<neopsyche> EriC^^: aaaah humbug!
<neopsyche> lol
<ioria> jc00ke, change usb port
<neopsyche> EriC^^: how to enable disable lol?
<neopsyche> EriC^^: this is the part where i have to code a script or something right.. and pull hair?
<EriC^^> neopsyche: you can add it to /etc/rc.local i guess, echo "disable" > /....
<jc00ke> ioria: I've tried all 3, none work
<EriC^^> without the sudo tee part
<neopsyche> EriC^^: right.. write.
<ioria> jc00ke, ok... disable the Secure Mode again and in OS mode select UEFI AND CSM OS
<mjollnerd> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac mini using refind while keeping the original os x installation intact.  I've freed up space for ubuntu and am about to install it, but I'm not sure if I should create a primary or logical partition.  I'm assuming logical?
<EriC^^> also add a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/176565/why-does-kworker-cpu-usage-get-so-high
<neopsyche> isthisariallife i think softcenter is borked with tviewer
<neopsyche> isthisarealife try .. gdebi
<neopsyche> isthisrealife i dls the pckage from tviewer site .. it says its borked
<neopsyche> isthisrealife package from tviewersite has error.. email them
<mjollnerd> I've got os x installed on one partition and I'm about to install ubuntu on another.  Should I set the ubuntu partition as primary or logical?
<daftykins> mjollnerd: well the disk will be GPT for OS X surely.
<neopsyche> ubuntu studio team install on unity?
<EriC^^> mjollnerd: set it as logical i guess
<neopsyche> EriC^^: thanks for your help it must be gpe10 probably
<EriC^^> neopsyche: np, it's worth a shot i guess
<neopsyche> EriC^^: legendary acpi issues with hardware vendors
<neopsyche> EriC^^: ongoing battle
<ioria> jc00ke, and disable hdd boot with pressing shift + 1 i
<neopsyche> EriC^^: in the words of linus torvalds .. bleep you nvidia (etc)
<neopsyche> :-D
<Krenair> Why do I see no Open Tab option on the right click menu in terminal under 15.04?
<jc00ke> ioria: enabling UEFI got it to boot into the live USB!
<ioria> jc00ke, witout 'i', sorruy
<EriC^^> neopsyche: hehe
<ioria> jc00ke, yappi.... try xubuntu, then
<EriC^^> jc00ke: is there any other os installed?
<jc00ke> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> ok, and the hdd is empty?
<EriC^^> you might have to convert it to gpt for uefi to work..
<jc00ke> EriC^^: no, it's an upgrade from 14.10
<ioria> EriC^^, i think the system is already installed ... it's the network not working
<EriC^^> oh
<ioria> jc00ke, are you selecting 'Try Xubu' ?
<jc00ke> OK, I'm able to connect to the internet when boot from the live USB, but not from my installed distro
<jc00ke> ioria: yes
<ioria> jc00ke, is 14 or 15 ?
<jc00ke> 15.04
<ioria> jc00ke, the live , i mean
<neopsyche> is 15.04 LTS?
<MonkeyDust> neopsyche  no
<jc00ke> ioria: both installed and live are 15.04
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> so 16.04 will be lts?
<MonkeyDust> neopsyche  yes
<neopsyche> schweet. thx
<pepee> anyone knows which package supports the flag emojis in trusty/14.04?  http://emojiflags.com/
<ioria> jc00ke, ok... maybe an apt-get autoremove .... but i'm not sure
<jc00ke> ioria: nothing to remove
<ioria> jc00ke : ifconfig from live ?
<jc00ke> Maybe I should try a repair?
<dj3000> W: Failed to fetch http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/vivid/mongodb-org/3.0/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<dj3000> ^^i get that error when trying to install mongodb on ubuntu
<dj3000>  any ideas?
<ioria> jc00ke : sure...  ifconfig ?
<Ben64> dj3000: ask mongodb, its their repo
<neopsyche> EriC^^: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1140716
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1140716 in DRI "[regression] 3.5.0-26-generic and 3.2.0-39-generic GPU hangs on Sandybridge" [Medium,In progress]
<ioria> jc00ke : you can't do an autoremove without mounting... but it's not case :-)
<neopsyche> but i am on 3.16 generic?
<jc00ke> ioria: eth0 and wlan0? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OoaEwfX1/irccloudcapture1081321910.jpg
<MonkeyDust> dj3000  contact the mongodb people, they have a contact page on their site
<dj3000> thanks
<ioria> jc00ke : you see eth0 ?
<pepee> dj3000, they don't have a repo for vivid
<pepee> dj3000, http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/  http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/vivid/
<jc00ke> ioria: both are connected and working off the live USB https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Wxstbi1a/irccloudcapture-1119393311.jpg
<pepee> dj3000, there is probably a channel in this server where you can talk to the devs
<dj3000> i just posed this question in #mongodb :-/
<Ben64> dj3000: or just use mongodb that comes from the ubuntu repositories...
<pepee> ^
<pepee> or some ppa if you need a bleeding edge package
<pepee> or compile (?) it yourself :P
<neopsyche> isthisreallife http://www.geekssharingspace.org/2015/01/how-to-install-teamviewer-10-via-ppa-on.html
<ioria> jc00ke : did you upgrad from Updater ?
<ioria> jc00ke : i mean, in which way did you upgarde ?
<jc00ke> ioria: yes
<jc00ke> From do-release-whatever
<ioria> jc00ke : it weant well.... no errors ?
<ioria> went
<Mdxxx> Anyone here play Dungeon Fighter Online?
<dj3000> pepee, I need a newer version than that which is provided by default
<bobita> is there any better movie player then vlc?
<dj3000> ( a newer version of mongodb)
<petrvs> bobita: with a GUI?
<bobita> petrvs, ??
<petrvs> bobita: probably any of the mplayer frontends would be as good or better, on the whole
<petrvs> smplayer, gnome-mplayer (doesn't actually require gnome), kmplayer, etc.
<jc00ke> ioria: correct, no errors
<petrvs> but VLC and mplayer are _mostly_ on par
<jc00ke> I think I'm going to try to reinstall from the live USB
<pepee> dj3000, newer than this ?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/mongodb
<pepee> mplayer still exists?
<pepee> use smplayer + mpv :P
<ioria> jc00ke : yep, or you can try 'repair broken system' from advanced option in live
<dj3000> pepee, yes. that is mongo 2.6.3 ; whereas I need mongo 3.x
<bjorkintosh> does anyone know how ubuntu generates sound?
<jc00ke> One thing that makes me nervous is that my installed OS is using legacy BIOS mode.
<bjorkintosh> alsa->pulse->jack?
<bjorkintosh> or some other configuration?
<bjorkintosh> 'cause whenever jack starts, everything else stops.
<petrvs> jack is not usually involved, I don't think
<petrvs> unless you opt for it to be
<jc00ke> ioria: was going to reinstall from the live https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CCPHbnQt/irccloudcapture-1009577996.jpg
<bjorkintosh> so it's alsa AND pulse together?
<petrvs> bjorkintosh: yup
<ioria> jc00ke : but if you want to reintall, try apt-get autoremove from installed system
<bjorkintosh> why not just use one though?
<petrvs> bjorkintosh: alsa being lower, pulse higher
<jc00ke> I got a warning that i may not be able to boot my existing install if I install with UEFI
<bjorkintosh> is it necessary to have both?
<jc00ke> ioria: I tried that, there was nothing to remove
<ioria> jc00ke : ok
<pepee> I don't know much, but... afaiu, jack works directly, bypassing alsa and pulse
<petrvs> jc00ke: you have an existing install?
<ioria> jc00ke : you were on live
<bjorkintosh> hmm. i see.
<petrvs> bjorkintosh: yes it is, pulse only adds features on top of alsa
<petrvs> one or two features
<bjorkintosh> hmm.
<pepee> I don't really know, though
<ioria> jc00ke : erase and reintall
<m0r0n> Has anyone else had the problem where GitHubs Atom opens with dev tools? Only to be fixed by opening in terminal as root?
<pepee> bjorkintosh, http://tuxradar.com/content/how-it-works-linux-audio-explained
<bjorkintosh> thanks pepee.
<pepee> or google "linux audio stack jack"
<ioria> jc00ke : you have still ubuntu 14 it says
<jc00ke> ioria: I wasn't on live, but will boot up and double check
<bobita> i installed mplayer package but i cannot find it
<petrvs> bobita: it has no GUI on its own
<pepee> I was completely wrong
<petrvs> bobita: try gnome-mplayer
<jc00ke> ioria: where does it say that?
<pbx> i want to be able to play an .ogg file from a script. aplay doesn't look like it supports it.  i've got vlc and audacity installed, do either of those -- or anything else in a stock 14.04 install -- handle faceless .ogg playing?
<dj3000> so the problem is that mongodb hasn't created packages for vivid, but i have vivid installed. Is there a way i can use trusty packages to install mongodb on vivid?
<dj3000> http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<ioria> jc00ke : in the screen you showed me... it shouden't appear
<Ben64> dj3000: no
<jc00ke> 15.04 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BFNaF5X9/irccloudcapture895839164.jpg
<petrvs> pbx: mplayer
<petrvs> pbx: or cvlc, possibly, if you want to avoid mplayer for some reason
<dj3000> Ben64,  :-( so am i just screwed?
<ioria> jc00ke : no, sorry go head
<jc00ke> nothing to autoremove https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GAB5kMCt/irccloudcapture-727477486.jpg
<petrvs> pbx: you might also have ogg123, but if you have cvlc, that'll work for a lot more formats
<pbx> petrvs, perfect, thanks
<petrvs> as will mplayer
<jc00ke> ioria: OK
<Ben64> dj3000: you have 3 options. 1. install 14.04   \\\\ 2. find a ppa for vivid \\\\ 3. compile it yourself
<ioria> jc00ke : better erase and reinstall
<pepee> dj3000, you could either use the utopic repo, or download the packages manually
<Ben64> dj3000: don't suggest that
<hasan> hi. does anybody know how to convert files (plain text) to a gif? more specifically: I have screenlog.0 from screen output (the command 'screen'). that file has all escape chars in it and what one did within a screen session. I would like to incrementally convert it to a gif animation
<pepee> be prepared to "experiment" with it, though... things may break
<hasan> so I get a sort of video from it.
<hasan> any hints?
<jc00ke> ioria: normally I would but I can't right now because of work
<ioria> jc00ke : i see, but you should backup anyway...
<petrvs> hasan: hrmmmmmmm
<petrvs> hasan: probably want to talk to #imagemagick
<petrvs> or ##imagemagick, thanks to ################!!!!!!!111111111111hashnode
<ioria> jc00ke : i suggest you , if you ca, backup on usb and erase and reintall
<hasan> petrvs: thanks
<jc00ke> Everything is in Google Drive or Github
<ioria> jc00ke : ok, but after reintall, run apt-get autoremove and sudo update-grub
<jc00ke> ioria: OK
<bobita> K3b is good for burning cds?
<pepee> yeah, but it may have some weird problems with some disks
<bobita> pepee, what do you recommand?
<k1l> bobita: or use brasero
<pepee> k3b
<pepee> is the best one imo
<bobita> ok thx
<petrvs> brasero should be fine, it's more GNOMEY
<petrvs> GNOMEy*
<k1l> "best". if you dont run kde it will bring a lot of kde libs etc. so you can try brasero
<petrvs> yeah
<petrvs> personally I'd not burn a CD in 2015, though =)
<Eldunar> Hello guys can u help with empathy? When i want cannect it with faceboo it says that Facebook needs autentyfivation
<Krenair> Why do I see no Open Tab option on the right click menu in terminal under 15.04?
<OerHeks>     Eldunar maybe login with your browser, and see if Facebook has a menu with accepted applications?
<OerHeks> i have no facebook but remembered something like that
<darthanubis> Krenair, its gone
<Eldunar> OerHeks i have it turned on
<Krenair> darthanubis, oh... what's it replaced with
<Krenair> ?
<darthanubis> nothing
<mgaunard> software updater is stuck on "Installing updates" and everything is greyed out. How can I see what is going on?
<darthanubis> I was looking for it as well :/
<Krenair> darthanubis, why is it gone? :/
<darthanubis> :/ your guess is as good as mine :/
<pepee> progress
<darthanubis> somebody with sway thought it was a good idea
<Joel> so, apparently entries in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base are SECOND to nameservers provided by DHCP, I could put DNS entries in etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head, but is there a better/easier way?
<Eldunar> OerHeks i have it turned on
<Eldunar> Hello guys can u help with empathy? When i want cannect it with faceboo it says that Facebook needs autentyfivation
<andywh> hello world
<XenophonF> hi! i'm trying to install ubuntu on a mac with zfs and storage encryption
<XenophonF> a little baroque, i realize, but my question regards installing grub to the EFI volume
<XenophonF> does anyone know where i might find instructions to completing that process manually?
<EriC^^> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<isthisreallife> https://dpaste.de/bLYt
<XenophonF> vielen danke!
<isthisreallife> still have problem ;<
<isthisreallife> ehhh
<isthisreallife> fml
<isthisreallife> why did i upgrade to ubuntu 15
<darthanubis> because all the cool kids were doing it
<ioria> just to try systemd
<k1l> isthisreallife: support for 14.10 stops in 3 months. you cant stay at 14.10
<sauerbraten> I use a system that has both a Radeon HD 8730M and an integrated intel GPU (3rd gen i5, so HD 4000 I think?). lsmod shows both i915 and radeon as loaded and in use. how can I make openGL programs use the radeon chip instead of the intel one?
<ioria> 2019
<isthisreallife> i would like to stay at 15.04
<isthisreallife> but i need to install teamviewer somehow
<pepee> sauerbraten, with DRI_PRIME
<darthanubis> thats easy
<ioria> for 14.04
<XenophonF> EriC^^: neither of those pages describe grub+efi or grub+macefi
<petrvs> isthisreallife: what's the problem?
<XenophonF> EriC^^: looks like there are some pages on UEFI, so i'll read those
<Krenair> darthanubis, oh, I found https://askubuntu.com/questions/613465/upgrade-to-15-04-what-happened-to-my-gnome-terminal-tabs
<sauerbraten> pepee: thanks!
<Krenair> tl;dr Edit -> Preferences -> Open new terminals in: Tab
<EriC^^> XenophonF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<isthisreallife> https://dpaste.de/bLYt    petrvs
<darthanubis> Krenair, thx!
<EriC^^> XenophonF: just make sure to mount /boot/efi before chrooting
<petrvs> isthisreallife: what's the problem?
<k1l> isthisreallife: where did you get that .deb?
<XenophonF> EriC^^: ah ok thanks
<EriC^^> np
<sauerbraten> how is it possible to get less fps using the dedicated AMD chip compared to the intel one?
<brainwash> sauerbraten: how do you test/benchmark? what are the results?
<sauerbraten> I just start an openGL game, using the intel one I get about 100 fps, the radeon one gets me ~54
<pepee> sauerbraten, fro what I've read, it's because the system has to copy memory from/to the card
<petrvs> sauerbraten: using what driver
<pepee> although the radeon graphics driver is (still) slow
<isthisreallife> wget download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_i386.deb    k1l
<petrvs> not like your eyes can tell the difference anyway =)
<sauerbraten> petris: radeon kernel module and i915 kernel module
<pepee> sauerbraten, ask in #radeon
<sauerbraten> oops, sorry, meant petrvs
<petrvs> sauerbraten: you should maybe try fglrx
<sauerbraten> petrvs: I think I did, a few months ago, it fucks up energy management on my ultrabook
<pepee> noo, fglrx is a disaster
<pepee> sauerbraten, which ubuntu release?
<jeffreylevesque> what does `sudo /bin/bash -c 'echo "/usr/local/lib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/opencv.conf'` mean?
<jeffreylevesque> we append the conf to the end of the /usr/local/lib file?
<sauerbraten> pepee: 14.04.2
<jeffreylevesque> is there significance to /usr/local/lib?
<pepee> sauerbraten, use the LTS stack enablement, a PPA or upgrade to vivid, the performance gets better
<Ethoscience> Hi!
<sauerbraten> I was thinking about trying the radeonsi driver from a ppa
<pepee> jeffreylevesque, "sudo /bin/bash -c" means "ejecute bash as root, with the command..."
<k1l> isthisreallife: you did not install a 64bit ubuntu?
<Ethoscience> My pc has crashed and I got this msg: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bopkno28k7k5y0d/linux.jpg
<pepee> and 'echo "/usr/local/lib" > /etc/ld.so.conf.d/opencv.conf' means "echo ... and overwirte this file"
<Ethoscience> Does someone can explain it to me? or help me to understand what happened
<pepee> sauerbraten, what kernel?
<sauerbraten> pepee: after I launched the game with DRI_PRIME=1 once, and tried switching workspace, then switched to console with CTRL ALT F1, X server crashed and now DRI_PRIME=1 doesn't do anything, even though the radeon module is still loaded
<sauerbraten> pepee: 3.13.0-49-generic
<isthisreallife> k1l i have ubuntu 15.04 64bit
<pepee> yeah, install linux-generic-lts-utopic and linux-tools-lts-utopic , and the upgraded mesa
<pepee> sauerbraten, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  looks like a kernel panic
<k1l> isthisreallife: so i would start with "http://www.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_amd64.deb"
<jeffreylevesque> pepee, what does `ldconfig` mean, is it more significant if i run this command after the `/bin/bash ...` one (from earlier)?
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  where did you get the iso and what release is it
<sauerbraten> pepee: ok I'll try that
<Ethoscience> I get it in the original page
<isthisreallife> https://dpaste.de/ztuQ   k1l
 * tgm4883 recalls getting yelled at the other day for suggesting teamviewer
<Ethoscience> and I don't remember what version I installed
<Ethoscience> I think it is 12.04 kubuntu version
<pepee> jeffreylevesque, read the manpage, I don't know much about it
<arcsky> Good evening, can't you guys please help me. I have no logging to my messeags/syslog file. I have rsyslog running.
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  with a usb stick? is this the first time you install ubuntu?
<pepee> jeffreylevesque, type "man ldconfig" in the console... it says :  ldconfig - configure dynamic linker run-time bindings
<JustSighDudes> Can I run as two users at the same time?
<Ethoscience> its the third time, MonkeyDust
<Ethoscience> with a usb stick, yeah
<k1l> isthisreallife: try to install the 2 packages it names in the error
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  the 3rd time, then why 12.04?
<n1ghtmar3> hi
<n1ghtmar3> is anyone here ?
<pepee> n1ghtmar3, yes
<n1ghtmar3> oh ,hi , how are u doing?
<Ethoscience> MonkeyDust I'm trying to know what version I have installed.
<Ethoscience> How can I do it?
<Ethoscience> I don't think is the 12.04v because it is too old
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  was it form ubuntu.com?
<Ethoscience> I triled cat /proc/version
<simplyy> Hello, when i have a look at my services --status-all 'deluge-deamon' is still listed, I have done a remove --purge of all deluge paquet, how can I delete this service who is useless ?
<Ethoscience> From http://www.kubuntu.org/
<pepee> Ethoscience, cat /etc/*release
<petrvs> simplyy: dpkg -l | grep -i deluge
<OerHeks> simplyy, stop a service before removal/purge
<pepee> n1ghtmar3, don't send PMs, ask in the main channel, i.e., here
<Ethoscience> MonkeyDust, I have the version 14.04 installed of kubuntu
<JustSighDudes> Guys, what would be the easiest way for me to run two different gui userspaces at the same time?
<Ethoscience> 14.04.1 LTS
<simplyy> petrvs what is the goal of your command ?
<pepee> Ethoscience, what¿s your cpu?
<JustSighDudes> Basically I want two identities running at the same time, different skypes, different chrome settings etc
<pepee> *what's
<Ethoscience> pepee it is an I3
<Ethoscience> Intel I3
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  did the live session work?
<Ethoscience> I didn't try it
<pepee> model?
<Ethoscience> Im not sure
<Ethoscience> let me check it
<pepee> can you install packages? you should try installing a newer kernel
<Ethoscience> I've never done it
<sauerbraten> pepee: rebooted, did the same test as before, same crash
<sauerbraten> performance was slightly better now, though
<pepee> sauerbraten, you also need to install mesa-lts
<sauerbraten> but vsync didn't work
<sauerbraten> pepee: I used sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic
<sauerbraten> from the site you linked me
<pepee> ah
<sauerbraten> BUT: after this crash, I can actually use the DRI_PRIME env var a second time
<petrvs> simplyy: shows you what deluge related packages are installed
<pepee> sauerbraten, well, I guess the best would be to add a ppa to your repos
<sauerbraten> my sound is completely gone, too :/
<pepee> and a newer kernel if possible
<sauerbraten> no pulse output devices other than a dummy
<pepee> :/
<Ethoscience> pepee it is an intel core i3 2350 M
<Ethoscience> with 2.30 Ghz
<sauerbraten> ok I'll try the PPA and radeonsi
<pepee> sauerbraten, are you sure hardware acceleration is enabled?
<sauerbraten> how do I check?
<pepee> sauerbraten, btw, some ppas are not compatible with mesa-lts
<sauerbraten> I was thinking of using this onehttps://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<pepee> sauerbraten, run: glxinfo | grep render
<genii> sauerbraten: Use the xorg-edgers if possible
<sauerbraten> pepee: just like this, it says Intel Mesa
<pepee> you should see something like:   direct rendering: Yes       OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO
<pepee> err, run it with DRI_PRIME
<pepee> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep render
<sauerbraten> yes then it says OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD OLAND
<sauerbraten> nothing about direct rendering though
<simplyy> Hello, when i have a look at my services --status-all 'deluge-deamon' is still listed, I have done a remove --purge of all deluge paquet, how can I delete this service who is useless ?
<pepee> sauerbraten, the best option would be to upgrade to, or install vivid
<pepee> or move to a bleeding edge distro
<sauerbraten> mhm bleeding edge doesn't sound very comfortable tbh, but I may try upgrading
<pepee> sauerbraten, I use that PPA, and yes, you need to downgrade from mesa-lts
<eternaL1> For someone who is only going to use basic functions and play games, would Kubuntu-mobile be a better installation choice than Kubuntu-Full
<pepee> sauerbraten, if you will upgrade... you may find other problems, though
<sauerbraten> ok I'll check the website you linked I think it said how to downgrade. then use the PPA, see if that improves my situation, if not, maybe upgrade to 15.04 (has the added benefit of xfce 4.12 on xubuntu :))
<OerHeks> simplyy, try something like sudo stop deluged sudo stop or deluge-deamon stop
<OerHeks> service deluged stop
<sauerbraten> pepee: wait how do I downgrade from the lts enablement thing?
<pepee> sauerbraten, you force the install of the packages that were removed
<sauerbraten> hah, and how do I know what those were? I already ran an autoremove thing as well
<Ethoscience> Well, the model of my CPU did help you in something, pepee?
<Ethoscience> MonkeyDust, my version it is 14.04.1 LTS of kubuntu
<pepee> sauerbraten, the packages should be listed in /var/log/apt/history.log
<Ethoscience> I think it is a simply error but... I don't understand a lot about linux yet
<pepee> sauerbraten, sorry for messing up your packages :/
<sauerbraten> pepee: not a problem for now, the intel stuff still runs fine
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  can you try and reinstall? use the live session first
<TLF> Hi all. I've upgraded to Vivid from utopic, but I can't heard anything nor configure the sound via alsamixer, unless I do it as root. Are there any changes regarding sound management? Thanks
<Ethoscience> MonkeyDust I just restart my laptop and it works
<Ethoscience> now I don't have any probleem
<Ethoscience> I just wanna know what is that message. I don't know nothing about linux.
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  that's "the Windows trick", glad it's solved!
<pepee> Ethoscience, there are some results in google for "intel_idle+0xd8/0x140"
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1318551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1417580 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1318551 HP Proliant Servers Advices for Ubuntu Linux (cmdline, panics, firmware options)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  the error message said "kernel panic"
<Ethoscience> yeah
<pepee> Ethoscience, read that bug report
<sauerbraten> pepee: I'll just do a clean install when I find the time I think, it's not urgent. 15.04 would be best I assume? fresh installation + the PPA?
<pepee> sauerbraten, try first without the PPA... if it works, then my suggestion would be to leave it that way
<MonkeyDust> Ethoscience  deleting backups is the only reason you should panic
<pepee> sauerbraten, also join #radeon
<MonkeyDust> deleted*
<sauerbraten> yes makes sense, "never touch a running system" etc.
<Ethoscience> Anyway, I have partitions of my HDD
<simplyy> Hello, when i have a look at my services --status-all 'deluge-deamon' is still listed, I have done a remove --purge of all deluge paquet, how can I delete this service who is useless ?
<pepee> sauerbraten, hehe, yeah
<Ethoscience> one partition to my personal things, and other for the O.S
<sauerbraten> thanks for the great help pepee !
<pepee> sauerbraten, but the driver is still under development... so if you don't mind risking stability, install the PPA :)
<pepee> there is a better PPA out there, too
<pepee> that uses LLVM 3.7
<sauerbraten> but wait, not on my LTS enablement stuff I have right now, right?
<pepee> sauerbraten, https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa
<pepee> he still hasn't updated it to vivid, though
<pepee> sauerbraten, well, the enablement stuff should be upgraded in some 3 months to the vivid kernel and mesa stacks
<TLF> Hi all. I've upgraded to Vivid from utopic, but I can't heard anything nor configure the sound via alsamixer, unless I do it as root. Are there any changes regarding sound management? Thanks
<SubCool> hey, im trying to do an apt-get upgrade, but it says certain packages were hed back. how do i remove them or get them to upgrade?
<sauerbraten> I'll look into it again when I get around to do a fresh installation. I'll be busy this week and the next, so for now I won't touch the system I need to rely on for two more weeks :)
<SubCool> Im trying to install the dropbox prog, but running into dependency issues.
<bazhang> dist-upgrade SubCool
<SubCool> lol ...
<SubCool> do i really have to?
<bazhang> not a version change SubCool
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<SubCool> ok,
<SubCool> seems to be moving along, thanks..
<SubCool> so what did that do?
<SubCool> hows this different thang just upgrade?
<pepee> sauerbraten, yah, if you need stability, go for the most stable thing instead of messing with PPAs
<Pici> SubCool: ubottu just explained the differences ^^
<Ethoscience> Guys, I don't understand what it means 'update kernel'
<SubCool> i read it, but it doesnt make sense. What does upgrade do than?
<Ethoscience> what I can update? kernel?
<SubCool> :p
<Ethoscience> I don't understand what they mean
<Ethoscience> kernel it nos my CPU? :D
<Ethoscience> is not*
<SubCool> its the boss of the cpu
<SubCool> thus Kernel - now drop down and give me 20
<petrvs> kernel is software
<pepee> !google kernel
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<pepee> bah
<pepee> Ethoscience, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_(operating_system)
<Ethoscience> ty pepee :D
<pepee> basically, the software that manages your hardware and makes it all possible :P
<Ethoscience> I thought it could be something about algebra OO
<simplyy> Hello, when i have a look at my services --status-all 'deluge-deamon' is still listed, I have done a remove --purge of all deluge paquet, how can I delete this service who is useless ?
<Ethoscience> Yeah, I see, it's not called kernel in my language
<Ethoscience> so that confuses me
<Ethoscience> Thanks you.
<Ethoscience> I didn't know I could upgrade that software
<MonkeyDust> simplyy  is it zombie, or sleeping?
<pepee> it's a sleeping zombie
<simplyy> I have solved my issue
<simplyy> :D
<Ethoscience> xDDD
<simplyy> how to request my old freenode nick using my email address only ?
<MonkeyDust> simplyy  ask in #freenode
<geri> hi, which kernel did you install with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> or ##freenode, i forget
<compdoc> geri, I think the kernel version is different for each version of Ubuntu
<geri> compdoc: oh wrong channel... i tried to ask the ubuntu-arm guys :D
<ubuntu489> hey   i got a qustion on ubuntu
<Enumaris> Hello, this is the ubuntu help forums correct?
<k1l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu489> i have the ubuntu for devlopers  is there a way i can upgrade to the stable verison without loseing all my files?
<belchim> sera
<Enumaris> I dual boot using windows and ubuntu. When I am on ubuntu, my wifi drops every 20 minutes. In order to reconnect I have to disable wifi and then re-enable it. I have no such drop issues on windows. Anyone know of any known issues with periodic drops of wifi on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !final | ubuntu489
<ubottu> ubuntu489: If you install a development version of Ubuntu W-Series and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 15.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> or in this case 15.04
<belchim> excuse me
<belchim> can i ask you somethink?
<k1l> Enumaris: depends on the exact chip used. some manufacturers give better drivers for windows than linux
<Enumaris> k1l: I use a sony vaio
<Enumaris> k1l: Is there some way to update my drivers on ubuntu then to fix this problem or something?
<k1l> Enumaris: see with "lspci" what card that is. and see if that is a known issue
<Enumaris> k1l: you mean I should type lspci into my terminal? Or what is lspci?
<k1l> yes, its a terminal command
<n1ghtmar3>                                 ,_-=(!7(7/zs_.
<n1ghtmar3>                              .='  ' .`/,/!(=)Zm.
<n1ghtmar3>                .._,,._..  ,-`- `,\ ` -` -`\\7//WW.
<n1ghtmar3>           ,v=~/.-,-\- -!|V-s.)iT-|s|\-.'   `///mK%.
<n1ghtmar3>         v!`i!-.e]-g`bT/i(/[=.Z/m)K(YNYi..   /-]i44M.
<n1ghtmar3>       v`/,`|v]-DvLcfZ/eV/iDLN\D/ZK@%8W[Z..   `/d!Z8m
<Enumaris_> my wifi just dropped again ._.
<eternaL1> I was told that during mini setup to choose *ubuntu Mobile,... however that doesn't seem to be an option,..... *ubuntu 'Full' or 'Desktop' for a laptop install? ;o
<Enumaris_> k1l: can you tell me the command again, I forgot it and I had to refresh so I lost the previous chat record
<k1l> lspci
<k1l> eternaL1: what are you doing at all?
<k1l> eternaL1: and i doubt you want a mobile gui on your desktop
<eternaL1> installing 64bit ubuntu minimal on this laptop, and getting to where i'm given the option to select OS software to dl/install
<xangua> eternnoir_: yes, you want the ubuntu dektop
<xangua> or xubuntu, kubuntu ,lubuntu, whatever desktop enviroment you like
<SubCool> dropbox is seriously giving me some issues
<eternaL1> ok, just didnt know if there was a different, thanks ^^
<eternaL1> difference*
<eternaL1> lol
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10916259/
<SubCool> dropbox is installed, it gives the same issue when dropbox is not installed
<k1l> SubCool: please show "sudo apt-get install dropbox"
<bazhang> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in utopic
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10916267/
<jc00ke> reinstall looks to have locked up https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gLSxuafy/irccloudcapture958781908.jpg
<k1l> SubCool: what ubuntu are you on?
<SubCool> i forget, i think 13,
<SubCool> what the command to find out? uname
<CyberGabber> SubCool: lsb_release -a
<k1l> SubCool: "ls_release -d"
<k1l> *lsb
<SubCool> ouch 12.04
<k1l> ok, 12.04 still got support
<k1l> SubCool: did you install the .deb package?
<SubCool> yep
<k1l> please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/source.list.d"
<SubCool> the first time i installed it, it prompted for a instlalation, but since then. its been broekn.
<SubCool> no such location.
<k1l> please show a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k1l> gnah, another typo from me. sorry
<Enumaris_> k1l: that command gave me a whole list of my hardware, I'm not sure...which one I'm looking for...
<SubCool> /paste.ubuntu.com/10916295/
<k1l> SubCool: "sudo apt-get update"
<Enumaris_> quick question to make this easier, how do I turn off all the join and leave messages so it's easier to read?
<tgm4883> SubCool: how about a 'dpkg -l | grep -i dropbox
<OerHeks> indeed, update first
<k1l> after that "apt-cache policy dropbox" again.
<SubCool> done that a bunch of times
<CyberGabber> SubCool: In terminal typ:  dropbox ls      What's that saying?
<ora_> Upgrade to 15.04 Login issue - automatic only??
<ora_> I installed Lubuntu on a Acer Aspire One and got it working with out difficulty but then I upgraded to the latest version, now auto login from power off works but its refusing my password on wakeup and to install software.
<SubCool> dropbox isnt running
<k1l> SubCool: please show the outputs
<SubCool> root@Mediaserver:~# dpkg -l | grep -i dropbox
<SubCool> ii  dropbox                                                     2015.02.12                                  cloud synchronization engine - CLI and Nautilus extension
<pavlos> Enumaris_, right click on the channel, settings, hide messages
<SubCool> root@Mediaserver:~# dropbox ls
<SubCool> Dropbox isn't running!
 * tgm4883 notes that subcool is logged in as root
<Enumaris_> ok cool
<whallz> hey, why could my ~/.xinitrc not being executed? it's contents are: http://pastebin.com/DyuJbnKn
<CyberGabber> SubCool: whats can you do in terminal; dropbox start
<k1l> Enumaris_: the line should start with networkcontroller or similar
<Enumaris_> k1l: ah, it's 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
<SubCool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10916342/
<jc00ke> So after a botched reinstall my networking is working
<whallz> hey, why could my ~/.xinitrc not being executed? it's contents are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10916347/
<jc00ke> But most other things are still messed up
<tgm4883> !patience | whallz
<ubottu> whallz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Enumaris_> oh dear...I can't understand any of these in the help page I found by googling. I don't want to type in commands that I don't know the purpose of..D:
<SubCool> Enumaris_, google isnt so friendly for everyone.
<Enumaris_> SubCool: I'd just like to fix my connectivity issue...but I've no idea how XD
<SubCool> insert finger into jack, **speak louder**
<Enumaris_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/532871/centrino-wireless-n-1030-rainbow-peak-disconnect-every-10-minutes this guy apparently had the same issue as me, but reading this page is like reading greek
<SubCool> is it in greek?
<Enumaris_> I'm not sure..
<SubCool> CyberGabber, k1l im installing the daemon now- again. taking a while.
<pepee> whallz, permissions?
<pavlos> whallz, perms on that file?
<electricprism> what is everyones favorite email client jw
<whallz> pavlos: it has the right reading and executing permissions
<pavlos> whallz, for whom? user, group, other?
<Enumaris> Can...uh...can someone help me decipher what's happening in this support page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/532871/centrino-wireless-n-1030-rainbow-peak-disconnect-every-10-minutes ? his problem seems basically the same as mine, but I don't know what he's doing to solve it...
<whallz> `/wc
<ssj71> just updated to 15.04. I can boot the old 3.16 kernel just fine but the 3.19 kernel hangs just after the login screen comes up. Anyone know how to go about debugging?
<pavlos> whallz, here're some examples ... https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Autostart
<SubCool> are you really asking?
<ssj71> or how to switch between booting with upstart or systemd
<pepee> Enumaris, he's configuring the kernel module to disable high speeds
<Enumaris> uh...
<pepee> Enumaris, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_modules
<Enumaris> Isn't there just some driver I can update or something to attempt to fix my connectivity issues...-.-
<pepee> yes, that's the driver, in linux they are called "kernel modules"
<Enumaris> o
<Enumaris> is there an automatic command maybe that updates these kernel modules?
<pepee> to update it, you have to update your whole kernel, and/or the package that contains the module
<pepee> even if you update it, it may not work, though
<ssj71> hrm. why don't I have a linux (upstart) option in grub? did my upgrade to 15.04 go wrong somehow?
<pepee> err.. it could still have issues
<pepee> ssj71, upstart has been replaced AFAIK
<EriC^^> ssj71: i dont think that's how you can use upstart in it
<ssj71> so this doc is outdated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Switch_to_upstart_for_a_single_boot
<Enumaris> peepee: :( so what might I try? ...
<pizzaops> So I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 with an encrypted home directory and apparently encrypted swap.
<pepee> Enumaris, try doing what that askubuntu answer says
<pizzaops> Now, every time I try to install a package I get "Please enter passphrase for disk INTEL_SSDSC2BP480G4 (cryptswap1) on none"
<pizzaops> Any ideas?
<pepee> also read about kernel modules before doing anything, so you understand what you are doing
<TJ-> Enumaris: That was a common issue with Intel iwlwifi drivers before Linux kernel version 3.15. I use 3.15.7-031507-lowlatency from the mainline kernel PPA in order to solve all those issues.
<TJ-> !mainline | Enumaris
<ubottu> Enumaris: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<eternaL1> how can i tell for sure if ubuntu minimal install succeeded but somehow kubuntu desktop did not :o startkde should work correct?
<Enumaris> peepee: this one: options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1 ?
<Enumaris> TJ-: so how do I get the 3.15 version?
<k1l> eternaL1: no. start the lightdm or the dm the kde uses now.
<pepee> TJ-, does the -lts kernel (3.16) fix your problem?
<eternaL1> >.< bah thank you very much
<ssj71> if I boot recovery mode it freezes as soon as the menu appears
<TJ-> Enumaris: see the link that ubottu gave you
<TJ-> pepee: Can't use that, it has serious regressions
<pepee> TJ-, you should not use an outdated kernel
<pepee> ah
<pepee> did you report your bugs?
<TJ-> pepee: Of course
<pepee> well, bugs.launchpad is kinda useless anyway..
<Enumaris> oh this looks complicated..
<k1l> eternaL1: for kubuntu specific stuff you might want to ask in #kubuntu
<pepee> Enumaris, you have to edit /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf and add that line at the end of the file
<eternaL1> my apologies
<Enumaris> peepee: and then I should restart to see if the problem is fixed, or will it supposidly just fix it?
<eternaL1> ^^
<pepee> Enumaris, yes
<pepee> yes, reboot
<Enumaris> peepee: where do I find this file?
<TJ-> pepee: I work on the upstream kernel, it is known upstream but not been fixed (bug #81431). It's a regression in the PCI code due to bridge windows not being correctly modified
<ubottu> bug 81431 in bootchart (Ubuntu) "Please add optional dependency on java2-runtime" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81431
<pepee> TJ-, ah  :/
<TJ-> ubottu: you're so silly sometimes; not all bugs are yours!
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> ubottu: Believe me, I don't :p
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SubCool> TJ! dude your back. Hvaent seen you in forever.
<SubCool> whats up man?
<TJ-> SubCool: heya :) Yeah, just popped in whilst I'm hacking out some Java code. Been doing some serious landscaping the past few months keeps me outdoors all day :)
<pepee> Enumaris, the file is named iwlwifi.conf and you can find it in /etc/modprobe.d/
<devslash> I installed Ubuntu in a VM and now my keyboard doesnt work in it
<SubCool> TJ thats great- some of the guys said u kinda dropped off the planet.
<SubCool> You still working dev on ubuntu?
<Enumaris> peepee: but I don't know where that directory is..:(
<TJ-> SubCool: No, just getting a tan, and yes, still hacking code too... but only very early mornings and late evenings
<devslash> nay idea what i can do ?
<pepee> TJ-, did you do a git bisect?
<pepee> devslash, vmware, qemu or vbox?
<devslash> none of the above
<devslash> hyper-v
<pepee> ah :)
<MonkeyDust> is that xen?
<devslash> nm after 2 restarts it suddenly started working again
<pepee> guess you'd have to ask microsoft :P
<pepee> cool
<pepee> Enumaris, hmm, I don't know how to help you here, lol
<pepee> Enumaris, do you know how to open an editor?
<pepee> or the terminal...
<Enumaris> peepee: yes I know how to work in the terminal
<pepee> ok
<TJ-> pepee: Started on it but ran out of time without finding the culprit
<pepee> Enumaris, run this:   sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<Enumaris> pepee: ok, I'll open it on gedit instead tho I'm no good with in terminal text editors...XD
<pepee> yeah, that's a better option :P
<Enumaris> pepee: do I then just copy paste that line to the end of this file?
<LG44> Hey guys, I'm on 14.04 and sometimes after suspend I get a black screen. I can drop to cli, but does anyone know of a way to prevent this besides dropping down a kernel version?
<pepee> I don't use unity or gnome so I don't know what editor is in it
<Enumaris> pepee: I just realized I've been calling you peepee this whole time...LOL
<pepee> Enumaris, yes
<pepee> Enumaris, yup :P
<Enumaris> ok I'm going to restart
<EriC^^> Enumaris: use gksu to open the file with gedit, so you have privileges
<pepee> Enumaris, also, you can autocomplete nicknames, enu<tab>
<tgm4883> pepee: likely gedit
<pepee> yeah
<EriC^^> gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<pepee> gedit is kinda old, though, so I don't know if it's still there
<EriC^^> unity has gedit'
<pepee> ah
<pepee> wasn't unity being re-made in Qt?
<Enumaris_> and now...I guess I just wait to see if my wifi drops again...
<Enumaris_> lol
<pepee> whatever happened with that?
<tgm4883> pepee: yes, unity 8 is qt
<pepee> nice
<tgm4883> pepee: it's still being developed.
<pepee> Enumaris, :(
<tgm4883> pepee: you can test it by grabbing ubuntu desktop next
<pepee> I'd have to upgrade to 15.04 for that, no?
<pepee> anyway, I don't mind it :P
<pepee> canonical should have used Qt from start
<pepee> or just used KDE as default ;)
<pepee> Enumaris_, type "cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf" in the console, and check that the file was modified
<EriC^^> he needs to restart for it to take effect
<EriC^^> or maybe remove and reload the module
<TJ-> A simple "modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi" is sufficient, no need to reboot
<Enumaris_> # /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf # iwlwifi will dyamically load either iwldvm or iwlmvm depending on the # microcode file installed on the system.  When removing iwlwifi, first # remove the iwl?vm module and then iwlwifi. remove iwlwifi \ (/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \ && /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211 options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1
<Enumaris_> I rebooted
<pepee> Enumaris_, is it the same wifi card?
<Enumaris_> pepee: the same...as the guy in the askubuntu forums?
<Popp> Let's say I have 680GB of my HDD used, how big will a deja dup backup be?
<pepee> yes
<bobbobbins> hey, I’m running siege on ubuntu, and if I set the number of concurrent users to over 1000 or so I get a “buffer overflow detected” error…anyknow know what that is and how to go about fixing it?
<neopsyche> hi. quesiton. ubuntu lamp stack. is it better to run lamp in a virtualbox? instead of on main machine? since - backup / issues in config can be dealt with easier.. / more system resources.. as lamp does not startup in background on boot when not in use?
<pepee> Enumaris_, run that command,    lspci -d $(lspci -nn | grep 0280 | grep -oP '\[\K[^]]*:[^]]*') -k
<daftykins> LAMP + Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP/Perl/etc - so yes, apache will start at boot
<tgm4883> neopsyche: I'm not sure why lamp would be better inside a VM
<Enumaris_> pepee: mine is 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34) 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 AGN 	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<daftykins> virtualising a web server would be a good idea if you're setting one up at home
<pepee> neopsyche, I'd say yes, it's nicer for a webdev
<Popp> Willt the size of the backup be the same size of stuff that's used on my HDD?
<daftykins> for learning and security.
<Enumaris_> should be very similar...
<neopsyche> daftykins: but .. i just want your opinion.. im on a notebook
<pepee> but not for production, I think
<neopsyche> pepee: easier to backup/manage/on-off since self contained?
<daftykins> personally my test one is a VM atop my file server
<neopsyche> pepee: not for production, internal use/sandbox
<pepee> neopsyche, there are other options, though
<neopsyche> pepee: ok?
<pepee> also, some systems automate that
<pepee> neopsyche, I think containers could help, but I'm not sure
<ssj71> with my freeze at the login screen clock still runs, power button brings up typical dialog, but the keyboard and mouse have no response. I tried a usb keybrd/mouse and neither works either.
<neopsyche> pepee: ok thanks
<pepee> neopsyche, https://www.vagrantup.com/
<Enumaris_> well my wifi hasn't dropped yet...so that's a good sign
<neopsyche> pepee: ah.vagrant very cool!
<neopsyche> pepee: thx
<pepee> neopsyche, http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<pepee> Enumaris_, which ubuntu version are you using?
<Enumaris_> pepee: uhm...I think 14.04LTS?
<paracyst> Hi everyone. Does anyone know what could cause all my animations and desktop usage in general to be very slow after my 15.04 upgrade?
<daftykins> paracyst: missing graphics driver
<paracyst> daftykinsL ah, I see
<paracyst> err, daftykins
<daftykins> paracyst: show what your card is by pasting the relevant *single* line from lspci, then pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log to show us what's happening
<Popp> What's the easiest way to update all my drivers? (14.04)
<lotuspsychje> Popp: sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<pepee> Enumaris_, that workaround will reduce the speed of your wireless connection
<Popp> Ah. I wasn't sure if that updated my graphics drivers and stuff
<Popp> thanks
<Enumaris_> pepee: oh..but only when I'm on ubuntu right? no biggie, when I'm on here I don't use my internet for heavy data-intensive stuff
<pepee> Enumaris_, if you even have the opportunity to buy a newer, faster, cheap usb wifi device with an atheros chip, but it :P
<pepee> *buy
<pepee> Enumaris_, yes
<Enumaris_> atheros chip..
<Enumaris_> what do you mean by wifi device, you mean like a router?
<daftykins> USB + wifi = eww
<pepee> no, a usb wifi adapter
<pepee> daftykins, heh :P
<Enumaris_> oh
<pepee> ralink/atheros are nice
<Enumaris_> I might take a look sometime
<paracyst> daftykins: lspci: http://pastebin.com/nxDTUjXU, Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/LR263C29
<pepee> and these adapters are REALLY cheap these days
<Enumaris_> 15 minutes and no wifi drop...
<Enumaris_> not bad...
<daftykins> paracyst: hrmm ok just intel
<pepee> Enumaris_, good
<paracyst> i think the intel graphics updater utility is only for 14.10
<daftykins> paracyst: sorry you're not running a supported kernel.
<daftykins> cn't help you with non-ubuntu
<daftykins> *can't
<paracyst> oh ok
<paracyst> i had the problem on the official one for 15.04 too, hmm
<daftykins> you're also booting with nomodeset
<daftykins> which = no acceleration basically
<daftykins> remove nomodeset from your boot
<paracyst> i can't... it boots to a completely black screen otherwise
<daftykins> ah then your hardware isn't supported in the given kernels you're using
<daftykins> what model CPU?
<paracyst> intel core2duo t7500 2.20ghz
<pepee> what graphics card?
<daftykins> ok so that's some ancient laptop
<daftykins> pepee: see pastebins above
<paracyst> pepee: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<daftykins> intel 965 ;/
<pepee> Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
<paracyst> :(
<pepee> is it a mac?
<daftykins> paracyst: i think that thing is pretty much game over for unity really, maybe consider xubuntu if you want to use newer versions
<paracyst> it's an old white macbook with the cracked screen removed, plugged into an external monitor
<paracyst> ok
<daftykins> but then your issues are lower level... hmm maybe there just isn't a choice for a working driver in 15.04
<pepee> there are lots of guides for macs out there
<daftykins> paracyst: does 14.04 work?
<daftykins> (3.13 kernel)
<paracyst> daftykins: yeah, it worked great
<daftykins> yeah, best to go back there then i think
<daftykins> sounds like some driver regression has occurred in the kernel for the newer releases
<pavlos> Enumaris_, what about disconnect/reconnect wifi? it should work
<Enumaris_> pavlos: that's what I was doin, my wifi disconnected every 15 minutes, and then I had to diable/enable wifi to get back on
<Enumaris_> pavlos: that's really annoying to do every 15 minutes tho
<pavlos> Enumaris_, I meant that after now that it is fixed, push it, to see that it remains stable
<Enumaris_> pavlos: it hasn't dropped in 25 minutes..what do you mean by push it?
<SubCool> dropbox is STILL not running :/
<jc00ke> ioria: thanks for all your help. Turns out reinstalling over the new installation worked
<pavlos> Enumaris_, disconnect wifi, then reconnect, it should remain connected after the changes that were done.
<xichi> When does fsck run on boot and is there a way to reset that flag?
<pavlos> Enumaris_, just a thought
<Enumaris_> pavlos: but it never had a problem with connecting to wifi, it only had a problem of dropping wifi every 20 minutes or so
<pepee> Enumaris_, he already rebooted
 * Ethoscience re
<carif> the systemd click-system-hooks.service doesn't start after a weekend upgrade to vivid, is this a known problem?
<hkrrsx> morning
<c9ae6f> Is there a list of commands/steps that the ubuntu installer goes through?  I'm trying to modify my system through the live cd, but /target was unmounted.
<daftykins> !chroot | c9ae6f
<ubottu> c9ae6f: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<c9ae6f> Well, I installed ubuntu on an encrypted fs that I manually setup, but I need to add the kernel modules/grub commands needed to boot.
<c9ae6f> Basically this for ubuntu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Plain_dm-crypt
<daftykins> well a chroot lets you work on the install
<daftykins> i don't touch encryption though so no ideas there
<Seveas> c9ae6f: why do you thing that following an archlinux article for ubuntu is a good idea?
<Seveas> The ubuntu installer can do all the encryption bits for you, no need for unsupported tricks.
<c9ae6f> Seveas:  Well, originally I created an arch system from scratch using this tutorial, and it worked great but now I want to move to ubuntu.
<EriC^^> c9ae6f: a service isn't starting?
<Seveas> c9ae6f: great, then use the ubuntu installer the way it's intended to.
<daftykins> ubuntu isn't really meant to be installed that way
<c9ae6f> Since there exists no guide for this setup on ubuntu, I would like to create one, with a tutorial.
<Seveas> c9ae6f: the installer supports encrypted root out of the box. In fact, I use that on this very machine :)
<Seveas> No need for tutorials, just tell the installer to encrypt.
<c9ae6f> Seveas:  The default encryption works fine, but instead of using a password, I'm setting this up to use a keyfile.
<Enumaris_> looks like my wifi is now stable :D
<Enumaris_> thanks for the help everybody
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Enumaris_
<ubottu> Enumaris_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Enumaris_> ubottu: are you a bot?
<ubottu> Enumaris_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c9ae6f> Does anyone know how ubuntu mounts the /target directory in the live cd?
<Seveas> c9ae6f: and how is that keyfile protected?
<c9ae6f> Seveas: With ubuntu permissions, the main reason I want encryption is because I'm installing on an SSD, and you can't just delete data off of those.
<c9ae6f> Also passwords are too much work. :P
<c9ae6f> Can I pause the installer and manually issue commands?
<Seveas> c9ae6f: so your encryption is utterly meaningless. Can you guyess why ubuntu doesn't support this?
 * daftykins chuckles
<daftykins> c9ae6f: yes, yes you can :)
<mutherbag> c9ae6f: You visit the darknet
<c9ae6f> daftykins: Great! How? I just want the installer to mount the partitions after I select them, not to actually install.
<todd_> anyone know why/what gpg password agent, ssh key agent and something called indicator application are all set to run at startup?
<c9ae6f> mutherbag: Nope! I just care about security.
<daftykins> c9ae6f: no i was talking about deleting data off of SSDs
<Seveas> todd_: because they're kind of necessary to run at startup :)
<daftykins> i agree with Seveas that what you're doing sounds pretty wrong
<JuneBUG> anybody try Ubuntu 14.04 Mate yet on a Powerbook 12"?
<Seveas> and whenever you throw storage media away, you should physically destroy it anyway. Rotating rust as well as ssd
<daftykins> i disagree with that
<Seveas> JuneBUG: neither ppc ubuntu nor mate are supported here.
<c9ae6f> todd_: So you don't have to remember passwords (gpg password agent and ssh key agent) and to display something in the systemtray (indicator application).
<Seveas> daftykins: why that?
<daftykins> a nice dd zero fill, and mechanical can be donated to places in education in need of drives :>
<compdoc> I love Ubuntu 14.04 Server plus the minimum Mate
<Seveas> ah, you care too much :-)
<Seveas> I want my drives shredded.
<compdoc> but do not own a Powerbook 12
<todd_> no one?
<daftykins> compdoc: what are you talking about? this is a channel for support queries, not tales of your adventures :)
<JuneBUG> Seveas MATE is not supported here? then what is?
<mutherbag> daftykins: like giving a car to someone who has no money to buy gasoline. Then forcing the govt to buy them gas. Why
<c9ae6f> I feel a lot more safe with a physical hard drive, but SSDs are wayy faster, the only problem is with residual data.
<compdoc> daftykins, the truth is out there - you cant suppress information
<Seveas> c9ae6f: if you care about the secrecy of your data, properly encrypt. Not encrypt with the key right next to it.
<Seveas> That's the same as locking your door and leaving the key in.
<daftykins> mutherbag: what? no they go to my old College which i learnt and taught at, where they are used in lab systems for teaching kids how to build PCs
<JuneBUG> so is Unity only available for support here?
<daftykins> you couldn't be more wrong realy
<lotuspsychje> you cant get data back on a zero'd drive
<todd_> c9ae6 Somehow missed your post. Thanks for that. Was exactly what i needed to hear
<mutherbag> c9ae6f: pull it out and boil it
<todd_> sounds like there is some paranoid people in here lol
<Seveas> mutherbag: boil? I never heard of anyone doing that :)
<mutherbag> lotuspsychje: how about ssd drives. Run sandpaper over the platter Seveas
<c9ae6f> todd_: np, and yep, we're all paranoid.  Especially mutherbag. :P
<Seveas> mutherbag: I prefer shredders :)
<daftykins> you can still write to all LBAs on an SSD, preferably 1.25x the disk area so it clears out any spare area too.
<daftykins> some SSDs have more NAND than they offer up to OSs
<lotuspsychje> mutherbag: try it yourself: zero the ssd, then try to recover data with photorec
<N3X15> SSDs have a special method of blanking them
<N3X15> lemme look it up
<Seveas> N3X15: trim.
<todd_> shouldn't the trim function on an SSD completely rid anything on one once you have deleted it?
<daftykins> it's not something you would rely upon
<todd_> and whys that
<N3X15> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42266/what-is-the-recommended-way-to-empty-a-ssd
<daftykins> todd_: simplest way i can explain that - do you know for sure your SSD right now is TRIM'ing nicely? :)
<KvZoN> Hi, I have two display set up, and and choosing to show the Launcher bar in the built-in display, but it keeps showing in the other display, the only way I got to show it in the built-in display is to set the Launcher to show in both. But I really want to just show that Launcher in the one that I want.
<Seveas> todd_: it only takes a firmware bug (or deliberate "optimization") to make that untrue. And that has happened in the past.
<Seveas> I think it was Samsung's SSDs that never actually wiped data
<todd_> sudo fstrim -v /
<todd_> that should check if there is any errors with fstrim
<lotuspsychje> ok guys lets keep it support related
<daftykins> the point i'm trying to get across is that if you truly worry about your data and were giving a drive away, you would not necessarily be trusting these tools at their word.
<daftykins> but yep school is over, and i'm off o/
<Seveas> bye daftykins
<todd_> also for spinning disks. I have to assume that once you are at the point of wanting to take sandpaper to one that it is dead. Has anyone here actually tried to replace the head on a spinning hard drive?
<daftykins> off topic.
<c9ae6f> Thanks for the help daftykins!
<todd_> there is a reason it costs so much money for data recovery....it isn't cheap. To think that someone would see a random broken HD and say hey i want to pay $$$ to see whats on this just seems crazy to me
<todd_> ooo
<todd_> just read your post dafty
<ameralrdadi> out
<todd_> a simple zero wipe will work then...no?
<ameralrdadi> #out
<mutherbag> todd_: You would find more information going through the trash
<KvZoN> Did anoyone read my question?
<todd_> mutherbag: what?
<EriC^^> KvZoN: i did
<mutherbag> todd_: trashcan
<Seveas> KvZoN: yup.
<N3X15> KvZoN, I did, but I don't respond unless I know the answer :V
<EriC^^> it reminded me of mariah carey's song, all i want for christmas is you
<Seveas> EriC^^: damn you. Damn you to heck.
<todd_> didn't really clear it up for me...guess it really doesn't matter though
<EriC^^> lol
<KvZoN> I just do not want to reinstall Unity completely, I don't think is neccesary
<c9ae6f> todd_: http://arstechnica.com/security/2011/03/03/ask-ars-how-can-i-safely-erase-the-data-from-my-ssd-drive/
<EriC^^> Seveas: it reminded you too?
<Seveas> EriC^^: no. But the damn song is now stuck in my head.
<EriC^^> haha
<KvZoN> I look it up on the interwebs, but everything was related to people where Unity was not showing at all
<pavlos> it's not even close to Xmas
<c9ae6f> todd_: basically you can't, you can wipe it a lot, but by the time you finally got the data off of the ssd, it would be ruined.  The better way is to encrypt it beforehand and then destroy the key.
<todd_> devils advocate here...Wiping an SSD a couple times really won't kill it. I have seen a couple sites test SSDs and they usually get into the pedabytes of read writes before failure
<c9ae6f> they're much better than before.  Especially with my ssd's 10 year warrenty.
<c9ae6f> really I guess you couldn't kill it if you tried, but still.. I wouldn't want to.
<remuxa> Is it preferable to use the MPICH package from the distro or to compile it from scratch as in the installation guide?
<todd_> I wouldnt even, nor do i worry about SSDs failing honestly. I have plenty of cheap arse PNY optima drives that i put to hell and back and they just keep on ticking
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to set my dns resolvers for my wireless interface. Should I use eth0 or wlan0?
<Seveas> remuxa: that depends on whether you need a specific version. Generally i'd say go with the distro version unless your application doesn't work with it.
<mojtaba> when I type sudo ifdown wlan0 it says interface wlan0 not configured.
<Seveas> todd_: I have SSD's fail on me very frequently. Though we kinda abuse them :)
<cocoony> how can i install special wine versions ? my system always install 1.6 but i need 1.7.30
<Seveas> mojtaba: why are you configuring them that way instead of in the network settings gui?
<todd_> define abuse? Server application?
<Seveas> todd_: graphite. Boatloads of metrics.
<Seveas> cocoony: wine 1.7 isn't yet available in the ubuntu repos
<cocoony> but i need it for ableton live
<todd_> honestly can't say i have heard of it before. Out of curiousity what SSD drives, if even any in particular, do you usually buy?
<mojtaba> Seveas: I want to set more than two servers.
<Finetundra> seveas, can it not be added by a ppa provided by the wine team?
<Seveas> cocoony: you can try installing the wine-development package, which is 1.7.29 (in vivid)
<cocoony> Seveas: i need that version for ablton live
<mutherbag> So the morale us ssd drives can't be securely wiped
<c9ae6f> mutherbag: yep!
<Seveas> mojtaba: which you can add just fine in the gui
<Finetundra> cocoony, may I suggest sing playonlinux and installing to a prefix?
<cocoony> Seveas: thats to hart for me ..i am beginner
<Seveas> cocoony: err, it's as hard as apt-get install wine-development...
<cocoony> whta merans prefix
<todd_> http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-securely-erase-an-ssd-drive/
<mojtaba> Seveas: Thx, I will check it
<cocoony> Seveas: and what do i have to do after installing ?
<Just> Hello!
<Finetundra> cocoony: in fact, if you're a beginner as you say then I highly suggset you use playonlinux. it allows you to install multiple programs and use a version of wine per program
<kostkon> cocoony, +1 for playonlinux. You can install and use multiple versions of wine
<Seveas> cocoony: then you have wine installed and can try ableton live
<Seveas> though I *highly* doubt that it'll work. Best to simply boot into windows for that.
<Just> Can anyone respond to me?
<kostkon> cocoony, if you want the latest version of wine, you can use the ppa https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<c9ae6f> Just: HI!
<todd_> lol
<daftykins> Just: pro tip, ask a question in a support channel
<daftykins> great way to get replied to.
<todd_> anyone check out the link i posted?
<Just> What city are any of of you from?
<daftykins> we are legion, it does not matter where we are, only that we offer free assistance. ask an ubuntu related support question.
<Just> What city are you from, again?
<c9ae6f> todd_: hmm, maybe you /can/ erase an ssd. this is news to me... but I'm still going to try to make this work.  :P
<Seveas> !offtopic | Just
<ubottu> Just: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<todd_> try to make what work?
<daftykins> Just: inappropriate.
<c9ae6f> !offtopic | c9ae6f
<ubottu> c9ae6f, please see my private message
<c9ae6f> lol
<cocoony> kostcon: i dont want the latest..i need a special version that works with ablton live
<c9ae6f> todd_: encrypting ubuntu using a keyfile.
<todd_> your trying to SSH into your PC or something?
<kostkon> cocoony, use playonlinux then
<Seveas> todd_: no, he's trying to install Ubuntu in an insecure, unsupported way.
<cocoony> playonlinux didnt start nmy installfile
<todd_> why don't you just use the encryption option that is presented to you when installing ubuntu?
<c9ae6f> todd_: There's no option for a keyfile.
<todd_> what version are you trying to install?
<c9ae6f> 15.04
<todd_> try 14.04 LTS or whatever the newest one is then
<c9ae6f> 15.04 is the newest version.  There's not yet a built-in option to use a keyfile... but the command line doesn't scare me!
<c9ae6f> Thanks for the help though. :)
<JuneBUG> Ubutt-new
<todd_> Im lost...my ubuntu requires a password to decrypt upon every login....
<JuneBUG> :-)
<c9ae6f> yeah, but instead of a password, I'm going to use a file that's on a usb to decrypt it.
<todd_> sounds like too much of a chance of something going wrong to me. A password should already be safe. I wouldn't trust anything important on a setup like that personally
<EriC^^> todd_: that's ridiculous, it's been proven as seen in the latest 007 movie
<Seveas> !rimshot
<todd_> lol
<c9ae6f> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<c9ae6f> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seveas> !botabuse > c9ae6f
<ubottu> c9ae6f, please see my private message
<c9ae6f> ubottu: I love u. :D
<ubottu> c9ae6f: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> (or capableof love)
<c9ae6f> lol
<todd_> LOL
<c9ae6f> Is there a rule against lols? I feel like if there's something really funny, the cat will be spammed with lols... !lolabuse?
<c9ae6f> *chat
<mutherbag> cocoony Is PM me nasty
<mutherbag> <cocoony> you were born out of saddam husseins asshole
<cocoony> aha
<cocoony> you came and hurt me
<cocoony> and know you write this ???
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mutherbag> Who do report cocoony to
<lotuspsychje> stop trolling in here
<Finetundra> mutherbag: if anyone it's you that needs to be reported
<aladiah> Its normal in Ubuntu we stop hearing the playing music when screen switch off by it self with energy saving ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: no
<Seveas> aladiah: if ubuntu at the same time also suspends/hibernates: yes.
<cocoony> mutherbag: you came with pm and write : Seveas wants to finger your ass
<Seveas> but if it's just the screen: no
<cocoony> whats your problem mutherbag
<mutherbag> !ops cocoony
<EriC^^> i had that happen once, i kept getting an alternate login screen that was old and white, can't remember how i fixed it though, maybe reconfiguring lightdm aladiah
<cocoony> !ops mutherbag
<EriC^^> aladiah: has it always happened?
<aladiah> EriC^^: after it switch off, i have to login if i move the mouse . . . this is not suspend mode doensit ?
<mutherbag> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<anonymous_> ..
<aladiah> EriC^^: I also cant hear the voip phone ring .
<EriC^^> aladiah: no, suspend mode actually turns off, you can hear the fans turn off and everything, and the power button just blinks
<EriC^^> it's just powering the laptop enough to keep everything in the ram
<aladiah> EriC^^ why this happen ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: you're using unity?
<c9ae6f> !rules
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aladiah> EriC^^ iam with Lubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> did you install another de besides unity? aladiah
<mutherbag> alduin: it could if the monitor has the speakers.
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | c9ae6f
<ubottu> c9ae6f: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<EriC^^> aladiah: interesting, i had that happen after installing lubuntu over unity i think, and when i removed lubuntu it kept happening
<mutherbag> alduin: are they external speakers
<c9ae6f> lotuspsychje: I thought mutherbag and cocoony could use a !rules posting.
<awatt> hey is there any software like google translate?
<aladiah> EriC^^ Do you think if i install Unity over Lubuntu it will fix ?
<lotuspsychje> c9ae6f: then use their names next time
<EriC^^> aladiah: i dont think so, i dont know
<awatt> any one?
<cocoony> i ask a question about wine and he writes me pm that iam a nigger and he hurt another user
<EriC^^> aladiah: i think lubuntu should keep playing, what happens if you lock the screen on purpose?
<cocoony> whats up guys
<cocoony> what a lier
<aladiah> If i install unity i will have pure Ubuntu doesnit ?
<EriC^^> ctrl+alt+l or power button > lock
<EriC^^> aladiah:
<mutherbag> aladiah: are your speakers powered from your monitor
<aladiah> mutherbag: Great question
<EriC^^> aladiah: ^ yeah
<aladiah> mutherbag: how i will know it ?
<lotuspsychje> cocoony: this isnt the right channel to ventilate such matters
<xangua> aladiah: don't think there is such thing as "pure ubuntu", you can use any desktop and programs you want
<genii> mutherbag and cocoony both - any more nonsense in the channel will not be tolerated
<EriC^^> do wires come out of your monitor to the speaker? aladiah
<cocoony> whats your problem ??? he cames to m
<cocoony> bullying
<Seveas> awatt: gnome-translate
<mutherbag> aladiah: are your speakers built into the monitor
<aladiah> EriC^^iam with a laptop , i dont see any wires
<Seveas> genii: see also the ops channel.
<awatt> thank you Seveas
<cocoony> mutherbag cames to bully some user and now you make stress
<EriC^^> oh, if it's a laptop i think it doesn't matter
<genii> cocoony: You don't need to repeat PMs which contain non-family-friendly content into the channel. Contact an op instead
<EriC^^> aladiah: try to manually lock the screen
<lotuspsychje> awatt: you can search software centre also for translate
<aladiah> EriC^^ how to do it ?
<cocoony> genii...go to hell you lieing motherfucker
<cocoony> fuck on lionux
<mutherbag> cocoony: what's up. You want to run wine.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<EriC^^> aladiah: press the power button then lock, or try ctrl+alt+L
<genii> elky: Beat me to it
<EriC^^> aladiah: i mean the menu at the bottom, then lock or something like that
<aladiah> EriC^^: i did it and music stopped . to hear . .
<aladiah> EriC^^: It still playin but we dont hear nothing
<mutherbag> aladiah: I think your speakers are also powering off with your monitor.
<genii> Seveas: Thanks. A bit spread thin at the moment.
<MichaelHabib_> hi, I want to find out what does ubuntu do on "full install" ? what makes it different from copying the .iso content & manually configuring Grub2 to boot it ?
<hellsangels> saddam hussein will fuck mutherbag in hell you are a dirty lier fuck you all
<hellsangels> bullying motherfuckers
<lotuspsychje> genii: you still got work here :p
<mutherbag> alduin: try it with a YouTube video to rule out the video player.
<darthanubis> !ops | hellsangels
<ubottu> hellsangels: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Seveas> genii: you also still haven't kicked mutherbag, who started all this mess by pm'ing profanity.
<genii> Seveas: Sorting it
<awatt> lotuspsychje, i want dictionary that can translate sentences and i wish it was like bobylon and free
<hellsangels> what a fucking bullying comunity here
<EriC^^> aladiah: try xset dpms force off
<EriC^^> to test mutherbag 's theory
<Seveas> hellsangels: you're not making yourself welcome here. I told you to report him to the ops, but instead you escalated. Not a bright idea.
<aladiah> EriC^^:  sudo
<EriC^^> ( i think )
<EriC^^> no need for sudo
<hellsangels> he bully us and then he writes in mainroom lies
<EriC^^> it should power off the screen i think
<elky> mutherbag: i sure hope you haven't returned to abuse people in PM further.
<Seveas> hellsangels: take a break and come back when you're calm.
<mutherbag> aladiah: try a YouTube video to rule out the video player
<aladiah> Eric^^ it works
<EriC^^> hellsangels: stop whining..
<mutherbag> elky: no
<EriC^^> aladiah: did the music continue?
<aladiah> Eric^^ the sound doesnt stop
<aladiah> yess
<aladiah>  it still
<lotuspsychje> awatt: maybe this can also help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/170373/how-to-install-babylon-on-ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok, i think it's not turning off cause the screen is shutting off
<aladiah> EriC^^    : how can i fix this?
<hellsangels> i come to ask about wine and then he writes pm with rassism words and bully
<phunyguy> ok enough.
<hellsangels> i have no problem
<EriC^^> aladiah: try to reconfigure the lock screen thing maybe, or install another lock program
<hellsangels> he thinks he is hero
<phunyguy> just drop it please.
<EriC^^> aladiah: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<MichaelHabib_> hi EriC^^ , if you are free to help me out with few questions ? away from this Virtual Punch on ;)
<hellsangels> he must reconfigure his brain
<aladiah> EriC^^    : ok lets try
<EriC^^> i'm not sure of the name of the lock program that comes with lubuntu, it's gnome-screensaver-command in unity
<lotuspsychje> MichaelHabib_: ask free in channel mate
<genii> hellsangels: When you are being hassled by another user you don't repeat offensive content in the channel.
<MichaelHabib_> lotuspsychje: ty, I want to find out what does ubuntu do on "full install" ? what makes it different from copying the .iso content & manually configuring Grub2 to boot it ?
<mutherbag> EriC^^: xscreensaver has a locker.
<aladiah> EriC^^    : results for sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm http://paste.ubuntu.com/10917791/
<lotuspsychje> MichaelHabib_: not sure whats your endgoal you have with this question?
<EriC^^> MichaelHabib_: that will just be a live session that won't save anything
<EriC^^> yeah what are you trying to do MichaelHabib_ ?
<vempyre> I have a question if someone has a couple mins to spare please.
<lotuspsychje> MichaelHabib_: are you trying to drag n drop ubuntu .iso to a hd perhaps?
<teward> vempyre: just ask the question to the channel directly.
<Seveas> MichaelHabib_: it also partitions, encrypts, does network and time config, creates users and removes itself from the installed system.
<aladiah> EriC^^: i should now wait to see if sound stop after screeen switch off by it self ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxsession
<aladiah> EriC^^    : ok lets try
<EriC^^> !info lxlock
<ubottu> Package lxlock does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> ok aladiah
<Seveas> MichaelHabib_: if you *really* want to know the details: apt-get source ubiquity and read the source :)
<vempyre> ok, when i've upgraded from 12.04, to 12.10 I could only do this by partioning the HD, and again from 12.10 to 14.04 lts which makes for 3hd's. Can I merge these without losing the info on either hd?
<aladiah> EriC^^    : resultys for sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxsession http://paste.ubuntu.com/10917816/
<EriC^^> aladiah: ok try ctrl+alt+L
<Seveas> vempyre: that sounds like you installed ubuntu 3 times instead of upgrading.
<xangua> vempyre: also you can not upgrade from 12.10 to directly 14.04
<Seveas> xangua: sure you can. It's just not officially supported :)
<aladiah> EriC^^    : Now ctrl+alt+L dont work anymore, the screen switch off and sound stop
<aladiah> EriC^^    : It work
<vempyre> this i may have done, but I did upgrade then encountered problems with 13.04 (I think) so had to mess around for months (I live without continual power or internet) until i managed to re-install 12.10 then start again
<EriC^^> aladiah: ?
<aladiah> EriC^^    : I wait a minute, screeen switch off by it self, and music still playing
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<kostkon> vempyre, you should have upgraded to 14.04 now you are in a dead end
<vempyre> but is there anyway to merge them?
<vempyre> damn.
<kostkon> vempyre, you can do lts to lts upgrades. Just one step, one upgrade
<MichaelHabib_> ty Seveas ty
#ubuntu 2015-04-28
<aladiah> EriC^^    :  But when i do ctrl+alt+L   the effect is the contrary before you start helping me . curious doesnit ?
<lotuspsychje> vempyre: backup your data and fresh install 14.04
<EriC^^> aladiah: yeah, it is
<aladiah> But i prefere like this! Thank you very much .
<aladiah> i will reboot now
<aladiah> to test if still working
<vempyre> ok thank you everyone.
<EriC^^> ok
<aladiah> minute !
<MichaelHabib_> Seveas: EriC^^  ty, I will look into ubiquity to see what it does on install.
<MichaelHabib_> Seveas: EriC^^  My plan is to try and get the smallest ubuntu I can, may start with a server then add minimal GUI and basic apps I need.  Wanted to see if just copying the .iso content amkes in a way like "installed" so I can make some adjusments and remove the default user and add my own users and software .
<MichaelHabib_> Seveas: EriC^^  samllest ubuntu to be run from ram using  Grub2 toram
<EriC^^> MichaelHabib_: look into the minimalcd install if you want to select which packages get installed
<EriC^^> !minicd
<EriC^^> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MichaelHabib_> EriC^^:  ty,  can i .iso boot like otherubuntu distros ?
<acz32> you can't boot into a live environment if that's what you mean
<acz32> it's minimal
<EriC^^> MichaelHabib_: you can boot it with grub yeah
<AmazonianDude> Ubuntu is not detecting my phone automatically. .-.
<aladiah> EriC^^:   It Work perfectly now. Thank you very much !
<EriC^^> aladiah: great, no problem
<aladiah> EriC^^:   You cant imagine how important this is was to me. Because i need to receive calls to a voip Linuphone, and when iam not on laptop i wasnt able to hear it ring ! Now i can thank you very very mkuc
<EriC^^> aladiah: that's great man, np :)
<AmazonianDude> eriC^^ can you help me get ubuntu to detect my phone so I can transfer files
<EriC^^> AmazonianDude: i don't know much about that
<EriC^^> is it an iphone?
<AmazonianDude> I'
<AmazonianDude> I'd throw it at a wall if it was. I hate iPhones lol. No it's an Android.
<kostkon> AmazonianDude, what version of Ubuntu?
<AmazonianDude> 14.04c\
<AmazonianDude> 14.04c*
<EriC^^> obviously you want an iphone 5c or something
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> i have an iphone btw
<EriC^^> hehe
<AmazonianDude> Don't you have to pay for app updates
<EriC^^> nah the free apps get updated for free
<EriC^^> and the ios too
<kostkon> AmazonianDude, what happens when you connect it
<AmazonianDude> Nothing at all .-.
<EriC^^> !android
<EriC^^> !find mtp
<ubottu> Found: libesmtp-dev, libesmtp6, libmtp-common, libmtp-dbg, libmtp-dev, libmtp-doc, libmtp-runtime, libmtp9, libnet-smtp-ssl-perl, clamsmtp (and 42 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mtp&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<EriC^^> AmazonianDude: i think you need to install mtp-tools mtpfs
<deeznutshahgotem> su
 * deeznutshahgotem ate pussy
 * deeznutshahgotem ate pussy
 * deeznutshahgotem ate pussy
 * deeznutshahgotem ate pussy
 * deeznutshahgotem ate pussy
 * deeznutshahgotem ate pussy
<mojtaba> Hi, could you please tell me what is wrong with this config?
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918180/
<AmazonianDude> Much thanks to you
<EriC^^> AmazonianDude: try connecting it to the usb3 port, i read that sometimes that just does it
<EriC^^> AmazonianDude: no problem
<gp5st> hello. 14.04. `man pinentry` tells me to `info pinentry` but `info pinentry` just shows the man page
<gp5st> long story short, I want it to cache credentials longer than it is and I'm not sure how to do that
<Pici> ]/70
<KittnesNRainbows> i have a question
<KittnesNRainbows> why do you all suck?
<KittnesNRainbows> these nuts
 * KittnesNRainbows ate ass
 * KittnesNRainbows ate ass for five nights at freddies
 * KittnesNRainbows ate these nuts
 * KittnesNRainbows got ready to eat these fat nuts in his mouth and swallowed them whole
 * KittnesNRainbows ate nuts
 * KittnesNRainbows killed Bashing-om in hardcore sex
<aladiah> EriC^^: after reboot i found the problem. The problem is with locker. But i cant config locker for more then 60 minutes. After locker be in action all sound turns off. This is normal ?
<KittnesNRainbows> aladiah:eat these nuts
<KittnesNRainbows> faggot
<KittnesNRainbows> eat these nuts
<KittnesNRainbows> you are all faggots
<aladiah> The channel is being HAcked or what ?
<Flannel> aladiah: No, just a single spammer.
<EriC^^> aladiah: i dont follow
<EriC^^> aladiah: what do you mean after it's been locked for 60seconds the sound turns off?
<aladiah> EriC^^: In Xfce manager, there is the folder  Security to config after how many minutes we want locker be in action right ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<aladiah> EriC^^: It is possible to config 0 to 60 minutes max
<aladiah> EriC^^: When this activates, sound turns offf. Is normal ?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<EriC^^> in unity it continues
<aladiah> EriC^^: So if i stay way from laptop for 3 hours, after an hour i will not hear the phone ring.
<aladiah> EriC^^: If i deactivate this, then i will have less security or none at all doesnit ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<aladiah> EriC^^: Have you try this on your Unity ?
<aladiah> Are you sure it doesnt happen on Unity ?
<EriC^^> yeah i'm positive
<aladiah> EriC^^: You dont have idea howw to fix this ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: i thought it worked? no?
<wafflejock> aladiah, http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/ search for audio
<aladiah> wafflejock: lets try
<genii> gp5st: I think instead you need to set in ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf  file a longer value for default-cache-ttl and max-cache-ttl
<aladiah> EriC^^: iam readind this but iam not figuring out, how this will help http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<Roey> hi
<Roey> Downloaded Kubuntu 15.04 CD.  Did "try out Kubuntu" to get to the Live disc.  It asks for a username and password.  Does this happen with Ubuntu at all or is this just Kubuntu?
<aladiah> EriC^^: do you have idea how to do this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918399/
<Roey> and if so then what is the username/pw?
<EriC^^> aladiah: it says that light-locker has that as a feature, and there are 3 workarounds
<EriC^^> aladiah: type apt-cache policy light-locker
<aladiah> EriC^^: ok
<gp5st> genii: ah, OK. That file doesn't exist, so I'll make it and find some docs for it
<EriC^^> aladiah: there's 1 workaround that will keep it playing until the screensaver is deactivated, but i think that wouldn't be optimum since somebody could touch the pc and deactivate it and leave and you wouldn't hear the phone ring after that for a while i guess
<aladiah> EriC^^:  results for apt-cache policy light-locker   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918424/
<Bashing-om> Roey: I have never seen the requirement in the "try ubuntu" mode for a username/password. Sure you did NOT do the install ? As then it is required.
<EriC^^> i like the 3rd workaround that isn't recommended, which is adding the user to the audio group, but it means if you decide to log into another user while the first user is logged on and playing music, he won't be able to use the sound card, also the user in audio group can access the sound card without logging in and has control over it
<EriC^^> aladiah: you could always use a different locker if you want
<aladiah> What are de disavantages of 1st solution ?
<aladiah> EriC^^: What are de disavantages of 1st solution ?
<EriC^^> i explained above
<EriC^^> if someone deactivates the screensaver you'll lose the sound until you login
<EriC^^> i guess
<aladiah> hoo sorrry
<mzgnr> Guys, can someone help me with the curl https error ?
<mojtaba> Hi, could you please tell me what is wrong with this config? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918180/
<aladiah> EriC^^: And the second solution is what ?
<EriC^^> use xscreensaver
<aladiah> EriC^^: what it is swtich back to xscreensaver ?
<mzgnr> Guys how can i fix this ? " curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate"
<EriC^^> instead of light-locker, yes
<aladiah> xscreensaver is the alternative program
<EriC^^> yeah
<aladiah> instead using XFce doesnit ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: try gnome-screensaver i like it the best
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<aladiah> EriC^^ It is graphical nas easy to use ?
<EriC^^> yes
<aladiah> Can you help me deactive this one and install that one ?
<aladiah> EriC^^ : wich command i should type ?
<EriC^^> yes, install it and type sudo nano /usr/bin/xflock4
<EriC^^> install it first, then try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<aladiah> install done, now: gnome-screensaver-command -l    and then  sudo nano /usr/bin/xflock4
<EriC^^> ok try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<EriC^^> nevermind the sudo nano /usr/bin/xflock4
<aladiah> EriC^^ : I did it , screen switch off, and no sound then
<aladiah> now i will do sudo nano /usr/bin/xflock4
<EriC^^> no, nevermind that
<aladiah> no
<EriC^^> aladiah: did a different lock screen appear?
<coolstar> anyone have experience with grub and ACPI? having some issues here
<EriC^^> aladiah: try gnome-screensaver-preferences
<coolstar> I need to override my DSDT (faulty BIOS) but grub says "couldn't find suitable spot in EBDA"
<coolstar> I'm using the command "acpi /boot/dsdt.aml"
<coolstar> (from grub shell)
<aladiah> EriC^^ : when : I did it gnome-screensaver-command -l, screen switch off, and no sound , then locker appear when i move mouse
<EriC^^> a different locker than before?
<aladiah> humm it seems the same to me
<aladiah> iam not sure
<EriC^^> aladiah: try sudo apt-get purge light-locker
<aladiah> can i do it again ?
<aladiah> EriC^^ : when : but i didt do this yet gnome-screensaver-preferences
<aladiah> never mind to ?
<EriC^^> ok, try gnome-screensaver-preferences
<EriC^^> hmm i think gnome-screensaver launches, then it launches light-locker when you move the mouse
<EriC^^> i thought it was part of the package
<EriC^^> i wonder what unity uses for locking
<aladiah> EriC^^ it do nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918603/
<EriC^^> aladiah: i think xscreensaver has a locker in it, but it's really ugly O.o
<EriC^^> aladiah: oh, try gnome-screensaver and press tab a couple of times
<aladiah> ok
<EriC^^> aladiah: btw you have to log out and log back in it seems
<aladiah> EriC^^: First i have to log out ?
<aladiah> then gnome-screensaver and tab a couple time s?
<EriC^^> try to logout and back in
<aladiah> ok
<EriC^^> nevermind the preferences i think it's deprecated
<aladiah> EriC^^: iam back
<EriC^^> wb
<mzgnr> guys, is there any way to fix this ca-cert issue with curl ?????
<EriC^^> aladiah: try gnome-screensaver-command
<EriC^^> aladiah: try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<aladiah> EriC^^:  gnome-screensaver-command -l   and then tab ?
<aladiah> or just gnome-screensaver-command -l ??
<EriC^^> aladiah: no, just gnome-screensaver-command -l
<aladiah> EriC^^:  Here whats up: the screen switch off, then sound off, then appear a screen locker
<EriC^^> aladiah: try sudo apt-get purge light-locker
<aladiah> EriC^^:  Results for sudo apt-get purge light-locker   : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918671/
<EriC^^> aladiah: ok try gnome-screensaver-command -l
<aladiah> EriC^^:  Here whats up: the screen switch off, then sound off, then appear a screen locker
<aladiah> when i moved mouse off course
<EriC^^> aladiah: pastebin cat `which lxlock`
<aladiah> cat `which lxlock`   ??
<EriC^^> yup
<aladiah> this is a command line ?
<aladiah> ok
<EriC^^> yeah
<aladiah> EriC^^:  Results for cat `which lxlock`   : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10918722/
<danileigh79> what's the cli command for release upgrading?
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade
<danileigh79> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<aladiah> EriC^^: i dont see the icon to start the aplication yet . .
<EriC^^> aladiah: i wonder how it locked it
<EriC^^> does which light-locker-command return anything?
<cage_raphel> Hello!!
<aladiah> light-locker-command
<cage_raphel> need assistance on connecting to wifi on ubu 14.10
<EriC^^> yeah, type which light-locker-command
<cage_raphel> ubu 14.10  - internet works perfectly fine when connected hard wired.. but wifi does not connect.
<aladiah> EriC^^: it did something scary, very fast nad close the console windows. this is normal ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: not a problem
<aladiah> i never seen this before happen
<EriC^^> !find light-locker-command
<aladiah> the console closed it self
<cage_raphel> could anyone here pls help me with the ubu 14.10 wifi issue.. any help would be much appreciated.
<ubottu> File light-locker-command found in light-locker
<EriC^^> aladiah: try typing which light-locker-command
<EriC^^> aladiah: which light-locker-command
<aladiah> wich is part of command ?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: type lspci -v | grep Network
<EriC^^> aladiah: yes
<aladiah> i didnt do that a while ago
<aladiah> EriC^^:  Results for which light-locker-command  , do nothing
<EriC^^> ok
<aladiah> now i dont have the security folder on XFCE
<aladiah> EriC^^: now i dont have the security folder on XFCE
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : lspci -v | grep Network
<cage_raphel> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<EriC^^> !wifi | cage_raphel check which module you need
<ubottu> cage_raphel check which module you need: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EriC^^> aladiah: what security folder?
<cage_raphel> !wifi
<aladiah> That one we talk a moment ago, where we use to define how much minutes it will take to locker be in action
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : i have gone through the documentation online bro.. but i am not sure which part i am missing..
<EriC^^> aladiah: ok i got it working here, on xfce4
<aladiah> EriC^^: That one where we should do the 3rd solution
<EriC^^> aladiah: gnome-screensaver has a locker in it
<EriC^^> but the daemon needs to be running
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  how do i exactly check if my wifi card is working alright or not ??
<EriC^^> aladiah: type gnome-screensaver & disown
<EriC^^> then press enter and type gnome-screensaver-command -l
<EriC^^> i'll test it to see if sound continues hold on
<EriC^^> yeah it continues
<EriC^^> aladiah: i think when you restart the pc, the daemon will start by itself, and it should work fine
<EriC^^> try restarting
<Roey> hi.  Does the LiveCD ask for a username/password?  I thought it's a no-login cd..?
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: is the module you need loaded?
<aladiah> EriC^^: the sound stopped , i moved mouse and locker apear
<EriC^^> Roey: no
<aladiah> i should restart ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: which locker?
<nightLXDE2816228> hola
<EriC^^> this is nuts..
<EriC^^> try restarting why not
<Roey> EriC^^:  so it should not be asking for a username/password, is this correct?
<EriC^^> Roey: correct
<Finetundra> Roey: yip
<gospodin> no it should not be asking for username/pass xD o.O
<aladiah> EriC^^: after i did gnome-screensaver-command -l   , screen switch off, sound stoped, login screen appear
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10918853/
<aladiah> when i moved mouse
<EriC^^> aladiah: the same login box you used to get? or a small white one?
<Roey> Finetundra:, EriC^^ : thanks
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : i am a newbie with ubuntu.. so i am not quite sure what u mean by loading a module.
<aladiah> i didnt note the difference to be sincerelly
<nightLXDE2816228> i need help
<gr33n7007h> it's like the hadron collider getting bombarded lol
<nightLXDE2816228> please
<aladiah> EriC^^ : i will reboot and back in a minute ok ?
<EriC^^> ok
<aladiah> EriC^^ : you need to explain me how to start this new app.
<aladiah> i cant see the icon to start it
<EriC^^> aladiah: the preferences?
<EriC^^> you should manage it with power-manager in xfce
<aladiah> hoo
<EriC^^> the preferences app has been deprecated
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: modules are like the drivers of the wifi card
<aladiah> EriC^^ but it still missing on folder now
<aladiah> that ones to config the locker
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: the page should say which cards need which modules and which packages have them
<aladiah> before we have 5 folders now its 4
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: lsmod | grep <module> to see if it's loaded, modprobe <module> to load it
<aladiah> EriC^^: i will reboot and back in a minute ok ?
<EriC^^> ok
<cage_raphel> EriC^^, : thank u bro.. lemme check
<Bashing-om> !ask | nightLXDE2816228
<ubottu> nightLXDE2816228: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nightLXDE2816228> I have ubuntu on a dvd,
<nightLXDE2816228> If I copy the files from dvd
<nightLXDE2816228> I can install it on dvd?
<nightLXDE2816228> in puppy linux could
<ClaudeRoy> .
<EriC^^> are you trying to make a copy of a dvd?
<EriC^^> nightLXDE2816228:
<nightLXDE2816228> yeah
<nightLXDE2816228> yes
<nightLXDE2816228> of course
<nightLXDE2816228> ¬¬
<nightLXDE2816228> is possible?
<Finetundra> nightLXDE2816228: all you should need to do is burn the iso to the dvd and you'll have a live bootable disc
<Finetundra> unless the disc is already burnt
<EriC^^> nightLXDE2816228: try and see
<nightLXDE2816228> I do not want him in my dvd, I want the pendrive me wrong I walk my dvd reader
<EriC^^> you walk your dvd reader?
<Finetundra> nightLXDE2816228: if I understand you want a live usb then yes?
<nightLXDE2816228> yeas
<xangua> nightLXDE2816228: is english your first language? If not perhaps you should try any other of the non ubuntu english channels
<nightLXDE2816228> copy the archives of dvd
<xangua> (20:50:25) Finetundra: nightLXDE2816228: all you should need to do is burn the iso to the dvd - burn the ubuntu .iso as image
<nightLXDE2816228>  is english your first language? If not perhaps you should try any other of the non ubuntu english channels
<nightLXDE2816228> if probe with # ubuntu-es but do not answer me Idiots
<xangua> and that aproach won't give you better results here either
<oats> troll alert
<Finetundra> nightLXDE2816228: ok so grab a tool to make a live such as unetbootin(don't believe it's offically suggested but works well enough) and tell it to write it to your flash drive
<nightLXDE2816228> bye
<oats> o\
<aladiah> EriC^^: Now it dont have security
<cage_raphel> Eric__,  :  i have the output run for the wifi script.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10918987/
<EriC^^> where aladiah ?
<aladiah> EriC^^: when screen switch off, i move the mouse and  the login screen dont appear .
<cage_raphel> Eric__, : i am quite not sure how to study the output.. but does it make any easier to find out what the wifi issue is ?
<EriC^^> i don't use lubuntu usually so i dont know what you mean..
<EriC^^> aladiah: ok, try typing gnome-screensaver-command -l
<aladiah> now it appear
<aladiah> how to config it ?
<aladiah> EriC^^ i saw it for first time
<EriC^^> cage_raphel: try sudo rfkill unblock all
<mojtaba> Hi, Please help! Edit connections is disabled and also disconnect is disabled!
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do to fix this?
<aladiah> EriC^^: but i dont see how to config it in energy manager. energy manager lose the security folder after our intervention
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  : yes i have run the rfkill.. the cursor returns without any output
<EriC^^> aladiah: i think lxlock should call it
<mojtaba> I used this command: sudo stop network-manager
<Finetundra> mojtaba: have you tried typing network-manager into terminal?
<EriC^^> aladiah: try typing lxlock
<aladiah> Eric^^ when i do lxlock, the locker login screen appear.
<EriC^^> mojtaba: try sudo service network-manager restart
<aladiah> I want it appear after x minutes . how to config this ?
<Finetundra> mojtaba: what EriC^^ said
<cage_raphel> EriC^^,  : output after running rfkill unblock all.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10919034/
<EriC^^> yeah, that just happened
<aladiah> Eric^^ I want it appear after x minutes . how to config this ?
<mojtaba> EriC^^: It just restarted my connection. But still those are gray out
<EriC^^> mojtaba: try pkill nm-applet && nm-applet & disown
<EriC^^> pretty sure network-manager restarts that though..
<mojtaba> EriC^^: What should I do after that? It might disconnect me.
<EriC^^> mojtaba: nm-applet will run the notification in the corner
<EriC^^> the thing you can click to get the connections
<mojtaba> EriC^^: should I type nm-applet two times?
<aladiah> Eric^^: after a minute the screen switch off, the sound still, i move the mouse, and it dont appear the locker screen !
<aladiah> the energy manager now dont have the folder to control that function
<EriC^^> aladiah: did you try typing lxlock alone?
<aladiah> yes i did
<EriC^^> ok, what happened?
<aladiah> it appear the login screen
<aladiah> But i need it appear alone by it self doesnit ?
<EriC^^> ok, so lubuntu is running something else to lock the screen i guess
<EriC^^> aladiah: yes, we're seeing if lxlock is running right
<mojtaba> Eric^^: The command have 2 nm-applet? pkill nm-applet && nm-applet & disown
<aladiah> Dont you think its better to revert to the point before,m and try 3rd solution ?
<aladiah> Eric^^: Dont you think its better to revert to the point before,m and try 3rd solution ?
<neldogz> Slamming my head into a wall for the last 2 hours. Trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 server and the installation keeps failing when trying to install grub to the master boot record. Unable to install GRUB in /dev/md0
<neldogz> Using Software Raid 0 with LVM
<bindi> does anyone have personal experience on installing ubuntu 14.04 to a macbook late 2006 model? i know there are guides and all, but i have to get this working at my school, on the first try really :P
<EriC^^> aladiah: try settings > screensaver preferences
<EriC^^> mojtaba: yes
<EriC^^> aladiah: sorry, preferences > screensaver
<mojtaba> EriC^^: the other problem is that, I had a vpn connection, but now when I click on it nothing happens. (Your command fixed the previous problem. thanks.)
<trelool> aladiah: Are you using 'Light Locker Settings" from preferences? Do you see "enable light-locker" button? Is it on or off?
<aeon-ltd> bindi: i've done ubuntu installs on a 2008 macbook. wifi may take some work, as well as the media keys, brightness possibly too. you can either dual boot by preparing a 'windows' install then not following through on the windows part (install ubuntu instead) or you add the rEFIt bootloader to have multiboot
<bindi> aeon-ltd: i want to install ubuntu alone on it
<bindi> it's a A1181 model but i'm not sure if that's 1,1 or 2,1 version :F
<aladiah> trelool no i dont see that option in preferences
<aladiah> EriC^^ : So now the security is with screensaver ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: no
<aeon-ltd> bindi: oh then if you don't want OSX you can just straight install, but there may be some work involved post install to get it to an acceptable level of usability. get ready to be disappointed with the trackpad
<trelool> aladiah: I thought you were using lumbuntu 15.04?
<EriC^^> aladiah: i'm trying to see how lubuntu runs the screensaver..
<bindi> aeon-ltd: do i have to make the partitions mbr instead of gpt?
<aeon-ltd> sorry i don't remember, but OSX defaults to gpt iirc
<bindi> yeah, how does ubuntu 14.04 like that? some guides are from 2007 2008..
<bindi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Maverick does editing xorg.conf still apply in newer versions?
<bindi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Maverick#Touchpad this i mean
<aeon-ltd> honestly no idea, but if trackpad usuage is not good then try it
<bindi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation and this guide tells me to redo the partitions as mbr
<bindi> well that shouldn't be a problem anyway, i just want to know if i can just click next next next on the ubuntu installation, would save me time :P
<aladiah> EriC^^: this dont work at all, screen saver dont , work, i have no security . please tell me how to revert this to the prior point ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: ok, i couldn't find much about what calls lxlock
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver +light-locker
<aladiah> EriC^^: please can you simple tell me how to go back to
<EriC^^> aladiah: type sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver
<aladiah> EriC^^: error
<aladiah> sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver +light-locker     give me error
<neldogz> Slamming my head into a wall for the last 2 hours. Trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 server and the installation keeps failing when trying to install grub to the master boot record. Unable to install GRUB in /dev/md0. Using software raid 0 and LVM
<EriC^^> ok i think it has to be remove --purge for that
<EriC^^> aladiah: anyways type sudo apt-get purge gnome-screensaver
<EriC^^> then type sudo apt-get install light-locker then restart your pc
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10919242/
<aladiah> EriC^^:  Thanks for all anyway . i will reboot now
<bindi> if i choose lubuntu, will i have less OOTB working features?
<EriC^^> ootb?
<bindi> out of the box
<EriC^^> oh
<bindi> for a macbook late 2006, that is
<EriC^^> why not try xubuntu?
<aladiah> EriC^^: now security folder is back on energy manager. I will choose the option automaticly block the session when screen saver is deactivaed
<aladiah> I think none will touch my laptop
<EriC^^> ok, you could try xscreensaver if you want, it might be less of a hassle than gnome-screensaver
<EriC^^> anyways i'm off..
<aladiah> Thanks for all
<EriC^^> np
<aladiah> At least my problem was solved anyway
<aladiah> ;o)
<pkircher> someone ext with ovs 2.3.1 and ubuntu 14.04 with just 1 nic?
<pkircher> exp*
<aladiah> I can now receive calls
<DANtheBEASTman> does anybody know the appropriate way to install kde plasma 5 on 14.03? I see a couple ppas but not sure which to use
<DANtheBEASTman> *14.04 sorry
<EriC^^> DANtheBEASTman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i think
<xangua> DANtheBEASTman: if there are PPA's you are mostly on your own
<DANtheBEASTman> EriC^^: that would put me where I am now
<EriC^^> oh ok
<xangua> you can try them or not, your choice ;)
<omarisrael> hi there
<omarisrael> i need help
<omarisrael> i want to get back my main sesion on ubuntu but when i was installing compiz i lose all my  desktop
<DANtheBEASTman> omarisrael: if you don't tell me what the problem is I can't help you
<omarisrael> DANtheBEASTman, thats my problem
<DANtheBEASTman> omarisrael: you lost your session state on log out?
<omarisrael> i mean when i was installing compiz i was configuring compiz
<omarisrael> and i dont know what i did
<omarisrael> and then de desktop dissapear
<omarisrael> only see the wallpaper
<omarisrael> im working in a second user session
<EriC^^> omarisrael: try rm -rf /.config/compiz or so
<EriC^^> open a terminal and type dconf reset -f /org/compiz , also try removing ~/.compiz-1 i think
<EriC^^> omarisrael: that was rm -rf ~/.config/compiz
<omarisrael> in the second user session eric?
<omarisrael> EriC^^, on the second user session?
<EriC^^> omarisrael: no, use ctrl+alt+f1 to login to your user and run the commands
<omarisrael> but not appears me nothing on the main session
<neldogz> Slamming my head into a wall for the last 2 hours. Trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 server and the installation keeps failing when trying to install grub to the master boot record. Unable to install GRUB in /dev/md0. Using software raid 0 and LVM
<omarisrael> i was trying to found the terminal
<neldogz> solved this by installing Ubuntu in UEFI mode
<omarisrael> but not appears
<ilken> HALP! I upgraded from Wheezy to Jessie and now X wont start just a black screen, i can get tty up but no X how can i fix it?
<kostkon> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<kostkon> hmm nope
<xangua> ilken: /join #debian
<ilken> oh Im in Debian too lol
<omarisrael> what can i do :(
<EriC^^> omarisrael: press ctrl+alt+f1
<Xgndominoes> hey
<Xgndominoes> IS ANYONE USING BACKBOX IN THIS IRC
<xangua> Xgndominoes: not supported here
<Xgndominoes> k
<omarisrael> sorry
<omarisrael> im back
<omarisrael> EriC^^,  im back what was the commands pls?
<omarisrael> ctrl alt f1 and then?
<Bashing-om> omarisrael: "  EriC^^> omarisrael: try rm -rf /.config/compiz " .
<excelsiora> hi!
<excelsiora> anyone know what dpkg --configure -a does? Yes I'm looking at the man-page right now.
<Bashing-om> exekias: Depends; what release ? as no longer supported per : https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721329#15 .
<ubottu> Debian bug 721329 in debconf "debconf: dpkg-reconfigure -a fails on fresh wheezy installation" [Important,Fixed]
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: ^^ .
<excelsiora> Yeah, that looked like it was to me, so I used it to be able to purge a guy's latest kernel, then his ubuntu seemed to be working fine, and he went home and later gave me a nice written recommendation on LinkedIn (TMI?) but I'd like to know he's ok.
<excelsiora> and that was dpkg --configure -a not dpkg-reconfigure -a
<excelsiora> yay for ubuntu though, I love you guys
<excelsiora> ctr-alt-F1 is the only way to roll
<excelsiora> if I could only browse from tty1...
<excelsiora> nothing fancy, just github
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: looks like the change was in release 14.10 .
<excelsiora> ok, but are the commands the same?
<excelsiora> just noticed that the man page suggests to try dpkg-reconfigure under --configure
<Bashing-om> excelsiora: Yeah .. just I do not think with the -a option it does anything now ." Remove dpkg-reconfigure -a, which existed only to accumulate bug " .
<cdidd> Is it possible to install Kubuntu 15.04 kde packages on ubuntu 14.04?
<excelsiora> It's Linux, anything is possible
<cdidd> I mean with ease
<excelsiora> It's Linux, nothing is easy.
<excelsiora> :)
<somsip> cdidd: look for PPAs that backport those packages to 14.04
<somsip> !ppa | cdidd
<ubottu> cdidd: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cdidd> somsip ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next has been deprecated
<cdidd> And it's for 14.10 not 14.04
<somsip> cdidd: <quote>Is it possible to install Kubuntu 15.04 kde packages on ubuntu 14.04?
<Bashing-om> cdidd: Think in that event you will break a lot of supporting libararies and other dependencies .. will be a real chore to get it working .
<somsip> cdidd: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Kion> My laptop does not seem to find eth0 or wlan0 but it does see the interfaces in ifconfig -a
<Kion> help please
<cdidd> :( It's kinda inconvenient I had to install whole new operating system to just test KDE plasma that supposedly compiles fine with few libraries on 14.04
<Kion> meant does not see the interfaces in ifconfig -a but does see them with lspci
<cdidd> somsip These are old packages.
<somsip> cdidd: try searching yourself. The search link shows earlier.
<cdidd> somsip Well if there is no established standard approach to doing this I won't risk messing with some third party untested stuff.
<somsip> cdidd: that is safest
<pavlos> Kion, can you pastebin the output of lspci
<blueingress>  /j linux
<pavlos> blueingress, that should be "/join #linux" if you want to join that channel
<Kion> pavlos: sorry i am on other computer because I have no internet but let my try and i will report
<Kion> pavlos: lspci does indeed list a wireless network adaptor
<omarisrael> hey im back
<pavlos> Kion, and it should list an ethernet controller (your eth0, wired connection)
<omarisrael> i have a cuestion
<guideX> good evening
<pavlos> guideX, good eve
<omarisrael> after to use ctrl alt f1 and then the coomand should i restart the lap or what i should to do then
<omarisrael> ?
<Kion> pavlos: yes it does
<pavlos> omarisrael, ctrl alt f1 takes you yo a tty, you can retun back to your gui with ctrl alt f7
<omarisrael> ok
<omarisrael> ok pavlos
<pavlos> Kion, so your networking is not setup, which ubuntu 14.04?
<omarisrael> so then to do that i should to try access to my main session?
<Kion> pavlos: 14.04 lts
<Kion> pavlos: it was working fine a couple of days ago
<pavlos> Kion, what changed?
<Kion> pavlos: so how do i set it up?
<pavlos> omarisrael, what do you mean by 'main session'
<pavlos> Kion, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Kion> pavlos: I am not aware of any change
<omarisrael> mmm
<omarisrael> i try the command to remove compiz but says that is not existing the directory
<omarisrael> :(
<Kion> pavlos: thanks for the link I will try
<omarisrael> i want to get my main session .(
<omarisrael> pavlos, can u help me pls?
<pavlos> omarisrael, sudo apt-get purge compiz
<pavlos> omarisrael, this will remove the compiz package
<omarisrael> using ctrl alt f1?
<pavlos> omarisrael, no, from your session you could open a terminal and type that command. To open a terminal, click on dash and type term
<omarisrael> pavlos, when i install compiz i dont know what i press that i erase or hide the desktop and the task bar just appear the wallpapper
<pavlos> omarisrael, if you reboot, do you still get JUST the wallpaper?
<omarisrael> i try that and doesn't work
<omarisrael> so is the same if use ctrl alt f1?
<pavlos> omarisrael, so your compiz settings are messed up ... ctrl atl f1, issue that command to remove compiz and reboot
<omarisrael> ok
<omarisrael> ill try with the last command that u give me
<omarisrael> ok i will try now to access to my main session
<cage_raphel> hi.. i am using ubuntu  14.10 . for some reason my wifi has stopped working abruptly and  i am not able to find much help. i  have a ubu 14.10 live cd and i wanna completely reinsall ubu on my laptop..  when i try to boot from cd.. it doesnt seem to work.. how do i do it ?
<guideX> xfce says "Invalid Operation"?
<cyphase> whoa, i totally missed an ubuntu release. shows how busy i've been
<cyphase> completely forgot about it
<pavlos> cage_raphel, you should be able to boot off a CD. Have you set bios to boot from CD?
<cage_raphel> pavlos,  how do i check  if the bios is set to boot from cd?
<pavlos> cage_raphel, you reboot and hit whatever key to get into bios, then look at the boot sequence
<cage_raphel> pavlos,  lol, thanks!! which key should i be hitting to get into the bios?
<pavlos> cage_raphel, what hardware do you have? during boot, it shows you on screen
<cage_raphel> i have a compaq presario cd 57 laptop currently running ubuntu 14.10
<roky> Looking to startup a couple web servers amongs some clients to use debian as a desktop. Would you guys recommend debian over ubuntu?
<pavlos> cage_raphel, usually DEL or F2 would take you into bios
<pavlos> cage_raphel, seems compaq presario looks for Esc key
<cage_raphel> pavlos,  pressing del or F2 during booting does not take me to the bios..
<cage_raphel> pavlos,  is it any way possible to run the ubuntu installer from the cd?
<pavlos> cage_raphel, seems compaq presario looks for Esc key
<cage_raphel> pavlos,  ok leme try that bro
<Guest46331> how to install sqlfairy
<Guest46331> please help
<Guest46331> how to install sqlfairy
<Guest46331> how to install sqlfairy help
<Zerkalerka> Guest46331: is it a .deb file or a .tar.gz file?
<Guest46331> i dont know
<aeon-ltd> Guest46331: in the future don't repeat yourself so frequently
<ki7mt> Guest46331, for Vivid, try sudo apt-get install libsql-translator-perl .. that provides sqlfairy
<Zerkalerka> Guest46331: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sqlfairy
<ki7mt> Actually, from 12.04 onward it looks like that should be used.
<Guest46331> thank you Zerkalerka and ki7mt
<Guest46331> bye
<rosner> hi дайте на руский
<cfhowlett> !ru | rosner
<ubottu> rosner: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rosner> thanks
<hiexpo> %
<cfhowlett> rosner, happy2help!
<rosner> sorry I no English
<cfhowlett> :)
<fmoo> Just updated to 15.04.  Encrypted root fs console prompt no longer accepts input from my USB keyboard.  I have to use a wired on.
<fmoo> a wired one even.   Let's google about
<fmoo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194 says something about installing an "-extras" package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<fmoo> going to try adding crap to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules &c
<fmoo> yeah, that did the trick.
<bindibuntu> hey, just installed lubuntu 14.04 on a macbook late 2006, the touchpad is very weird
<bindibuntu> i found something about a mactel ppa but thats not for 14.04
<bindibuntu> also im on phone 3g connection and phone has 6% battery =D quick help appreciated. will have to find a better connection soon
<cfhowlett> bindibuntu, recharge and return
<bindibuntu> i dont have a charger with me, im at school, waiting for the teacher whose macbook im working on to return so he can move me somewhere with ethernet
<bindibuntu> cant find anything useful on google for 14.04
<bindibuntu> it has a dead spot i think
<cfhowlett> bindibuntu, that would be a hardware problem not an Ubuntu problem ...
<bindibuntu> i dont know if its hw or sw
<bindibuntu> i didnt test it in os x :) i asked here 3 hours ago, someone said i would be disappointed in the touchpad
<bindibuntu> it looks like a sw problem
<soee> guys if i try sftp connection i have Cannot connect to domain.com:21. Error 111. Connection refused
<soee> how can i check what is wrong here, im using PHP script to do teh connection here
<bobjr> hi im a noob here need a mentor
<cfhowlett> bobjr, NOPE.  better idea: educate yourself.   www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads           get issue #0.  read.  get issue #1.  read.  repeat.
<bobjr> cfhowlett, thanks anymore websites to learn
<cfhowlett> !manual | bobjr,
<ubottu> bobjr,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !wiki | bobjr
<ubottu> bobjr: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<bobjr> thanks
<anand_> hi
<bobjr> hi
<AmazinglyDumb> hello
<AmazinglyDumb> I'm a newb and need some very basic help
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AmazinglyDumb> could someone explain why ubuntu asks for root when I try to reboot it?
<cfhowlett> AmazinglyDumb, you mean from terminal?
<AmazinglyDumb> yes
<AmazinglyDumb> also, while installing it, it asked for proxy addr:port, so I specified it, but it seems like the system doesn't use it
<AmazinglyDumb> what an actual fuck?
<cfhowlett> AmazinglyDumb, profanity.  no.   none.
<cfhowlett> !english | AmazinglyDumb
<ubottu> AmazinglyDumb: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AmazinglyDumb> sorry, that was a typo
<AmazinglyDumb> how to force ubuntu use proxy settings?
<AmazinglyDumb> all I need from ubuntu is make skype work on it. I'm not much familiar with linux, does it matter what DE I use or is it compatible with all of them?
<hateball> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<AmazinglyDumb> hateball: thx for that link
<AmazinglyDumb> d'u by chance know why proxy doesn't work or at least where to specify it?
<Dro__> hello, i deleted /usr/bin/kde4-config by mistake, how can i get it back please ?
<linocisco> hello
<linocisco> root@ubuntuserver:/usr/local/src/noip-2.1.9-1# make install
<linocisco> gcc -Wall -g -Dlinux -DPREFIX=\"/usr/local\" noip2.c -o noip2
<linocisco> make: gcc: Command not found
<linocisco> make: *** [noip2] Error 127
<linocisco> root@ubuntuserver:/usr/local/src/noip-2.1.9-1#
<cfhowlett> !paste | linocisco,
<ubottu> linocisco,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AmazinglyDumb> so I've added http_proxy, https_proxy and ftp_proxy
<AmazinglyDumb> proxy still doesn't work
<linocisco> AmazinglyDumb, where?
<linocisco> AmazinglyDumb, for apt. please add them in apt.conf
<AmazinglyDumb> oh
<AmazinglyDumb> yeah, thx, turns out it works for, say, wget
<noteness> linocisco: you sure that you have build-essential installed?
<AmazinglyDumb> by mistake I've downloaded and installed ubuntu server instead of ubuntu desktop
<linocisco> noteness, apt-get build-essential ?
<AmazinglyDumb> and so I have no DE
<AmazinglyDumb> I guess skype requires any DE to be installed
<noteness> Apt-get install build-essential
<noteness> linocisco
<Dro__> i deleted /usr/bin/kde4-config by mistake, is it harmful for the system ?
<AmazinglyDumb> linocisco: /etc/apt/apt.conf, right?
<AmazinglyDumb> linocisco: I opened it with nano and it already has 1 line that seems to specify http proxy
<AmazinglyDumb> how to transform it into http+https+ftp proxy?
<Cdebryha> Hello everyone
<lissyx> hello people
<Cdebryha> I'd like to ask you something about my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. It freezes at the logging screen and in recovery mode.
<lissyx> anyone aware of issues on latest linux-image-generic available on 14.10 ?
<lissyx> 3.16.0-36 results in black screen for me
<AmazinglyDumb> sudo apt-get update returns lots of warning that it failed to get some translations: Unable to initialize the connection with 4343:80 (0.0.16.247). - connect (22: Invalid argument)
<AmazinglyDumb> 4343 is my proxy's port
<rais> msg Ms|software|00 xdcc send #75
<AmazinglyDumb> seems like ubuntu is too stupid to understand that
<lissyx> and I do see some BUG lines in syslog when booting this kernel, related to intel video driver
<linocisco> AmazinglyDumb, yes
<Qwertie> I was just wondering who thought this was a good idea for a checkbox? https://i.imgur.com/zRk9tDw.png
<linocisco> AmazinglyDumb, if you dont see, create
<AmazinglyDumb> linocisco: I don't see it, but when I opened it with nano - there already was a 1 line
<AmazinglyDumb> which is confusing
<tijnix> morning
<AmazinglyDumb> if the file existed - why it's path didn't get autofinalized by tab?
<AmazinglyDumb> if it didn't exist - where that line came from?
<AmazinglyDumb> how to scroll the damn terminal up?
<AmazinglyDumb> freebsd-like approach (toggle scrolling mode by scrolllock) doesn't work
<linocisco> AmazinglyDumb, what said that 1 line?
<Cdebryha> Sorry guys, I have issues with my 14.04LTS. It freezes when I'm at the logging screen and when I'm on recovery mode. I can't even write a thing with my keyboard or move my mouse. Do you know what could be the problem?
<lissyx> filed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1449401
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1449401 in linux (Ubuntu) "After 14.10 updates to kernel 3.16.0-36, system is not booting, resulting in black screen" [Undecided,New]
<fairyface> what certificate is located in the system-wide SSL cert store?
<fairyface> the CA's public key?
<AmazinglyDumb> linocisco: Acquire::http::Proxy "path.to.proxy:4343";
<Cdebryha> I can't access to anything. I only have an install key, but I can't reinstall my linux because of all the work on it.
<fairyface> anyone know?
<AmazinglyDumb> linocisco: https://i.imgur.com/9uHmF5V.png here's the result of 'sudo apt-get update'
<AmazinglyDumb> that 4343:80 makes me think that ubuntu can't work with proxies using non 80 port
<fairyface> ?
<AmazinglyDumb> ubuntu is hostile
<AmazinglyDumb> how to increase screen size?
<AmazinglyDumb> it seems to be running in VGA mode
<Matsy> Hey everyone! Does anyone here manage their servers with Landscape?
<cfhowlett> !server | Matsy
<ubottu> Matsy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Matsy> cfhowlett: Found it already, hah. Sorry for bothering.
<AmazinglyDumb> oh god
<cfhowlett> :)
<AmazinglyDumb> ubuntu is soooo lame compared to freebsd
<tijnix> You are here to flame or to contribute something?
<AmazinglyDumb> I came here for help
<AmazinglyDumb> looking for help*
<tijnix> *scolls back*
<fmoo> Cdebryha: did you figure it out?
<fmoo> Cdebryha: I've had similar issues with the update to 14.10 and 15.04
<fmoo> I got my problems on both sorted out eventually though
<AmazinglyDumb> how to forbid all traffic in ubuntu except the one required for skype?
<AmazinglyDumb> I mean, Windows built-in services sometimes generate traffic
<AmazinglyDumb> which is a problem to me
<AmazinglyDumb> so I switched to ubuntu
<AmazinglyDumb> why does ubuntu lag so hard?
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: Because you seem to have a wrong attitude about this
<faust> lol
<tijnix> AmazinglyDumb: edit /etc/default/ufw and use ufw to open up the ports you need
<AmazinglyDumb> thx tijnix
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: Also, to block everything except Skype, just do a simple ufw default deny incoming / ufw default deny outgoing
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: Skype uses port 80 / 443 / 1024+ for outbond
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: And 1024+ for inbound
<AmazinglyDumb> Matsy: I'm using a corp. proxy
<AmazinglyDumb> to reach interwebs
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: So?
<AmazinglyDumb> the proxy is :4343 port
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: You're using a HTTP proxy?
<AmazinglyDumb> yeah
<AmazinglyDumb> am I screwed?
<Matsy> Just allow 4343 then, and hope that your HTTP proxy allows TCP over HTTP
<AmazinglyDumb> it does
<AmazinglyDumb> skype on windows works
<Matsy> Well then, easy as pie
<loganlee> hello my PC freezes randomly... how can i fix this?  (PS it froze under windows too)
<AmazinglyDumb> I followed the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<AmazinglyDumb> and it now says "To start Skype, choose Applications->Internet->Skype."
<AmazinglyDumb> I can't find that
<Matsy> Type: 'skype'
<Matsy> In the command line
<AmazinglyDumb> where's 'Applications' at first?
<sunstar> loganlee:  first place to start would be to check your logs under /var/log
<AmazinglyDumb> Matsy: thx, worked
<sunstar> in Ubuntu it's that wierd looking symbol on the upper left of the screen
<Matsy> 'Weird looking symbol', lol
<Matsy> Canonical is not happy
<loganlee> sunstar, what should i search for?
<AmazinglyDumb> yeah, I already figured it out
<AmazinglyDumb> looks like a torrent or a glory hole sucking everything
<Matsy> Sounds more like a HD issue, to be fair
<lotuspsychje> !language | AmazinglyDumb
<ubottu> AmazinglyDumb: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AmazinglyDumb> lotuspsychje: what did I say?
<Matsy> 'Glory hole sucking everything' - isn't really formal
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, he's been warned.  I vote for the ban hammer.
<AmazinglyDumb> well, just like black holes in the space, except it's not black
<tijnix> *gets popcorn and sits back*
<AmazinglyDumb> wtf
<loganlee> hello my PC freezes randomly... how can i fix this?  (PS it froze under windows too)
<srx> hi
<AmazinglyDumb> they don't ban on FreeBSD channel
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: It's probably because you are Russian
<AmazinglyDumb> omg, freebsd is so > uduntu
<AmazinglyDumb> Matsy: how's that related?
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: Please leave the channel if you don't feel that this distro is appropriate for you.
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10922486/
<AmazinglyDumb> it's not appropriate, but I have to use it
<sunstar_> old woman on fixed income (Social Security) has laptop that is too underpowered to continue to run windows.   the whole point of this machine is genealogy and facebook.   is there something for ubuntu that can replace Family Tree Maker?
<lotuspsychje> AmazinglyDumb: stop the offtopic chat please
<AmazinglyDumb> lotuspsychje: start helping me then with the questions I ask
<cfhowlett> sunstar, there is.  wait one
<AmazinglyDumb> or go patrol elsewhere
<Zerkalerka> anyone know how to get the libgrcrypt11 libraries in 15.04?
<Matsy> sunstar: I've used gramps for that
<cfhowlett> sunstar, gramps +1
<sunstar_> is that a person or a program?
<sunstar_> (deja vu)
<Matsy> Or well, GRAMPS: Genealogical Research and Analysis Management Program
<srx> sdfsddfsdfsdf
<sunstar_> okay
<Matsy> sunstar: I also did use my grandpa for most of my research :p
<sunstar_> hmm... now that i think about it. if all else fails, this will prolly run under wine
<Matsy> sunstar_: Please try out GRAMPS. I think it works better than Family Tree Maker
<AmazinglyDumb> oh god
<sunstar_> i will look into it
<AmazinglyDumb> why doesn't skype connect?
<Matsy> AmazinglyDumb: Refer to your own name
<AmazinglyDumb> so smart and funny of you
<AmazinglyDumb> where did you read that joke?
<loganlee> hello my PC freezes randomly... how can i fix this?  (PS it froze under windows too)
<Matsy> loganlee: It probably is a HD / Memory issue
<sunstar_> loganlee:  first place to start would be to check your logs under /var/log
<AmazinglyDumb> loganlee: install freebsd/windows
<Matsy> Can someone kick this guy?
<loganlee> who?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | AmazinglyDumb
<ubottu> AmazinglyDumb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sunstar_> that wont help if his HDD is failing or some other hardware issue
<AmazinglyDumb> !ops | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<AmazinglyDumb> how to make skype connect?
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: tnx
<Matsy> loganlee: Can you execute 'smartctl -a /dev/hdname >> uploadthis.log'
<Matsy> Replace hdname with your hard disk identifier
<Matsy> Probably sda or sdb
<loganlee> Matsy, ok
<loganlee> Matsy, i dont have smartctl
<Matsy> Oh, and also copy the log to paste.ubuntu.com
<Matsy> loganlee: apt-get install smartmontools
<Matsy> I believe that's the package
<Seveas> !find smartctl
<loganlee> Matsy, yes installing now
<ubottu> File smartctl found in bash-completion, collectd-core, gsmartcontrol, munin-plugins-core, smartmontools
<lotuspsychje> !info smartmontools | loganlee tnx to Matsy
<ubottu> loganlee tnx to Matsy: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.2+svn3841-1.2 (utopic), package size 419 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<sunstar> yeah i suspect your hard drive is failing loganlee
<Matsy> Now let's hope it supports S.M.A.R.T
<tijnix> doesnt a simple 'dmesg' show anything related to that harddisk?
<Matsy> tijnix: If it doesn't really 'fail' to read / write anything
<Matsy> tijnix: But just takes long, it probably won't show up in dmesg
<Seveas> lotuspsychje: please don't spam in PM
<tijnix> Matsy: true true
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: it not spam, its an invite
<Seveas> unsollicited invites are spam
<tijnix> For a party? i want an invite also then
<maziar> please help me to config nginx on ubuntu http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29864838/change-nginx-chache-setting
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: like you wish
<Seveas> tijnix: #ubuntu-offtopic is a party ;)
<loganlee> Matsy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10922587/
<researcher123> I have installed 64 bit Ubuntu 14.04. But how can I know whether 32 bit or 64 bit is good for my  hardware?
<Matsy> loganlee: sudo smartctl -s /dev/sda
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: if you can run 64bit, then run it
<cfhowlett> researcher123, if your system is 64 bit capable, go for it
<Matsy> loganlee: It's not enabled currently. Then rerun the previous command
<loganlee> Matsy, ok ill do it now
<maziar> please help me to config nginx on ubuntu http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29864838/change-nginx-chache-setting
<loganlee> Matsy, shouldn't it smartctl -s on /dev/sda?
<loganlee> Matsy, shouldn't it be smartctl -s on /dev/sda?
<Matsy> Right, thanks
<Matsy> Always forget that -s is 'set', not 'enable'
<loganlee> Matsy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10922616/
<Matsy> maziar: You can probably take this to #nginx, but I am assuming: expires 0; doesn't work?
<loganlee> this is after smart support on
<loganlee> Matsy, so... what to do now?
<maziar> Maser, in nginx.conf ? or in "site-available/default" ?
<Matsy> Let me read it
<Seveas> maziar: http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_headers_module.html#expires
<Matsy> maziar: Do it for /default first. Easier to backtrace.
<Matsy> loganlee: 'smartctl --test=long /dev/sda'
<loganlee> Matsy, ok
<Matsy> Might take a bit for it to complete. After that, upload the results of 'smartctl -a /dev/sda'
<loganlee> Matsy, Please wait 176 minutes for test to complete.
<Matsy> I'll be here :p
<loganlee> ok...
<loganlee> what is this test?
<Matsy> loganlee: It'll do an overal test of the health of the hard disk. So, a scan of bad sectors and the such
<Matsy> loganlee: You might do --test=short first though
<loganlee> ok
<loganlee> Matsy, i already done long
<Matsy> That'll probably be a lot faster
<loganlee> Matsy, how to interrupt the test?
<Matsy> CTRL+C
<Matsy> loganlee: Let's take this to private chat
<loganlee> ok
<usa> \e q
<jasabella> does ubuntu do any special tweaks to enhance laptop battery life compared to other distros? like their own kernel patches?
<dangchienhsgs> \ping botcodemather
<dangchienhsgs> \msg botcodemather PING
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: it runs but is slow. Dont know why.I have 4 GB RAM
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: what about your graphics card mate?
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: How do I know info about hardware using command line. please advice then I will paste report
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: sudo lshw -C video
 * usa waves
<lotuspsychje> jasabella: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<jasabella> yeah i found that via google, but i was curious if ubuntu does some things itself in-house
<lotuspsychje> jasabella: maybe the #ubun tu-devel guys might know if thats inside kernel?
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-devel
<jasabella> prolly :)
<Matsy> lotuspsychje: I thought 3.x solved most battery issues already
<jasabella> trying to choose a distro for my laptop :D
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: This is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/10922675/
<Matsy> lotuspsychje: And that the linux kernel is far more important than the distro
<lotuspsychje> jasabella: i would suggest 14.04
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: your driver seems installed correctly, can you tell us whats going slow on your systeme xactly?
<Matsy> jasabella: If you're really struggling after that, check out TLP
<jasabella> i'm looking at lubuntu :)
<maziar_> Maser, how can i set it to 5 second ?
<Matsy> jasabella: Lubuntu is really really light
<jasabella> yep
<Matsy> Too light for my liking :p
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: Mouse click response slow, internet surfing slow
<Matsy> Looks like Windows 3.11
<jasabella> but besides eye candy, anything else? :D
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: and wich ubuntu version was that?
<researcher123> 14.04
<researcher123> trusty
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: hmm, 4 gigs ram and intel grafix should do the trick...
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: How can the slow speed be improved
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: you can try sudo apt-get install preload
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: then tweak some grafix settings like active blur with unity-tweak-tools
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: and tweak some unwanted services at startup, for faster boot
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: doing 1st step
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: done
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: preload will load after next reboot
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: surf the web with chromium can also feel lighter
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: Installing unity tweaks tool
<researcher123> hoping to improve
<lotuspsychje> researcher123: well it surely will do something, but you might also investigate dmesg and syslogs, for other system bottlenecks, maybe we overlook something
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: ok
<researcher123> lotuspsychje: thanks.I will reboot .Bye for now.
<Tangerine> so question: in the files, how do I go to a specific location by typing the address?
<Tangerine> is there a way for an address bar to show up like in windows?
<Seveas> Tangerine: in the file manager? ctrl+l
<Tangerine> seveas is there a way to make it so that a file location exists?
<Tangerine> If you had a file that you want a path to, how would you get said path?
<Seveas> Tangerine: I'm afraid I don't understand that question
<Tangerine> say I'm coding, and i write to some file "blah.txt"
<sunstar> sounds like you want to create a symbolic link?
<loganlee> i did smartctl -s on /dev/sda then rebooted then did smartctl -i /dev/sda and saw that smart is not enabled automatically when rebooted
<Tangerine> now to write to that file, I'll need to get the file address
<Tangerine> is there a way to click the object in a file browser and then get the link
<sunstar> yup
<Seveas> Tangerine: with 'file address' do you mean the full path?
<sunstar> ctrl + c should be able to paste the path when pasted into a text input
<Tangerine> yes
<lotuspsychje> Tangerine: you can also use whereis blah.txt from terminal to find exact location
<Seveas> Tangerine: rightclick, selecect properties. Combine the location and name information
<Tangerine> that's annoying though, because I would have to CD all the way to the file...wow that's a pain
<sunstar> ctrl + c should be able to paste the path when pasted into a text input
<Tangerine> I think I've just deduced that Nautilus sucks
<Tangerine> time to find a new file manager
<loganlee> so do i enable smart in bios?
<lotuspsychje> Tangerine: maybe you search more a midnight commander style one
<sunstar> try it out.   dont have ubuntu box around but ctrl + c in file manager does what you want (never tried it in unity though)
<loganlee> how to enable smart permanently?
<sunstar> loganlee:  yes
<loganlee> oh... brb
<Tangerine> hmm thunar or pcman
<sunstar> thunar and dolphin is where i've done it
<Tangerine> the only functionalities I really want at this point is an address bar and "copy file location" button
<rye> hi to all
<sunstar> hi
<loganlee> enabled smart in bios
<loganlee> what is fast boot?
<Tangerine> fast boot skips son bios things I think
<loganlee> yeh
<loganlee> just looked up
<loganlee> shouldnt enable it in my case
<Tangerine> Im pretty sure its Win8 specific though
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: if you boot ubuntu only and no dualboot, fastboot must be disabled
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, ok
<loganlee> i hope my system doesnt crash any more
<loganlee> smart hd just reports errors but cant fix them right?
<loganlee> so my computer will still crash at random times
<Tangerine> whats the difference between Pacman and apt-get really?
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10922486/
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: if your hd has bad blocks, its bad news
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: what brand is your hd?
<Matsy> Tangerine: pacman is multi-platform
<Tangerine> thanks Matsy
<Matsy> Tangerine: See pacman as a standardized API for non-standardized package manager API's (homebrew for OSX, apt-get for debian, yum for CentOS)
<Matsy> Tangerine: That said, I never use it. It's shitty as hell.
<Tangerine> Matsy: Yeah, i used it while trying out arch, gave up on arch, went to ubuntu
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, ~wickedpup@bb219-74-233-113.singnet.com.sg
<dvrr> how to install Ubuntu from tablet android  please  guide  me
<loganlee> oops
<loganlee> Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
<Tangerine> ook ubuntu suddenly got really slow... any way for me to figure out why?
<lotuspsychje> Tangerine: ubuntu version? hardware specs?
<lotuspsychje> dvrr: where do you want to install ubuntu on?
<TinoDidriksen> How do I set X's module search path? The default configs don't mention it at all.
<somsip> TinoDidriksen: man xorg.conf
<loganlee> i dont know why my computer randomly freezes
<loganlee> maybe because of dust?
<TinoDidriksen> Yeah, I see I need to add a file, and add the default entry along with my additions...
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: check your syslog and dmesg for errors
<sunstar> ^
<sunstar> you stated the hard drive has bad sectors. this is likely the culprit
<sunstar> or im confusing you with some one else
<auzty> what the ssh key management in ubuntu?
<auzty> maybe i need some reconfigure, my ssh-agent didn't recognize some key (actually i place the configuration in .ssh/config files)
<loganlee> ok ill suspend and wake again
<loganlee> bye
<loganlee> suspened then woke
<loganlee> crossing my fingers
<loganlee> im really impressed with ubuntu
<loganlee> but some cool stuff disappeared from apt sources
<loganlee> like scummvm
<loganlee> :-(
<ppf> can i change the mime-type of a file?
<ppf> i'd like a .dot file to be recognized as text/vnd.graphviz, not application/msword-template
<ppf> where are mimetypes stored?
<loganlee> ppf, in html file
<ppf> what html file
<sunstar> you can define it in php
<ppf> i'm not sure i follow
<ppf> what's html/php got to do with my mime database?
<pkug> hi there, what can i do to debug the LTS server freezing on startup during "Starting MySQL" (not related however since disabling MySQL results in freezing during OpenSSH startup..) ?
<ppf> i think the real question should be: assume i hvae multiple mime types matching a file, how can i prioritize?
<userofubuntu> Hi, how can I install gnome-shell on 15.04? Is it same as the how-to's for 14.10?
<iugin> Hi! I'm looking for a docking station compatible with ubuntu, but I can't find anything. Can someone help me find one?
<maziar_> whats meaning of "date" on this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29864838/change-nginx-chache-setting?noredirect=1#comment47854910_29864838
<loganlee> need caffeine brb
<loganlee> back
<loganlee> hello my ubuntu friends
<loganlee> <3
<cxuesong> Well, I'm only a passer-by...
<loganlee> the coffee beans are all clogged up
<loganlee> past expiry date
<cxuesong> Maybe more water is needed XD
<cxuesong> Hot water
<amnesiak> did you steal the beans from starbucks?
<greentux> make it iced
<loganlee> amnesiak, starbucks sells outdated coffee?
<Matsy> amnesiak: Starbucks really is my saviour today. Doing sysadmin work without more than 7 hours of sleep is impossible
<ppf> what is the purpose of /etc/mime.types as opposed to /usr/share/mime ?
<Matsy> *less than
<loganlee> Matsy, my friend
<loganlee> Matsy, i turned on smart from bios
<Matsy> Great!
<Matsy> I'm surprised it wasn't already on there
<amnesiak> Matsy: you were right first time :)
<userofubuntu> Hey, should i install gnome or ubuntu-gnome-desktop to try gnome-shell. I am using unity currently
<Matsy> userofubuntu: Why not just use Ubuntu GNOME?
<amnesiak> userofubuntu: if you install gnome with unity you might mess unity up if you start to play with gnomes settings
<amnesiak> best to either dual boot or make it a vm
<userofubuntu> Matsy: I have installed unity and installed everything I need. I really don't want to do a fresh install and reinstall everything. Also, if gnome desktop doesn't fit with my workflow, I'll have to switch back again
<sunstar> install xfce with unity and break both
<amnesiak> lol
<userofubuntu> Installed 15.04 with unity*
<amnesiak> sunstar: yes they dont mix well either
<loganlee> userofubuntu, i use 14.04 LTS
<userofubuntu> So I shouldn't try gnome?
<loganlee> userofubuntu, any changes?
<userofubuntu> loganlee: any changes to?
<amnesiak> cant wait for the new packaging system...
<amnesiak> goodbye apt :(
<ws2k3> how you mean goodbye apt?
<Zerkalerka> userofubuntu: try the new KDE
<Zerkalerka> userofubuntu: or you could create a virtual machine and try out your different themes there
<AmazinglyDumb> help please, how to forbid connections to specific IPs/subnets? what's default/built-in firewall in ubuntu?
<amnesiak> ws2k3 google ubuntu snappy
<userofubuntu> Zerkalerka: I'd have to go with kde desktop for that right? So there won't be any conflicts like they said with gnome
<Zerkalerka> userofubuntu: just plasma, they seperated it into 3 parts, plasma is beautiful now imo.. I use to not really like it :P
<anteater_sa> How can I disable cron jobs in rescue mode, I have edited the cron files in /var/spool/cron but when the machine reboots the cron jobs still run?
<loganlee> hello
<loganlee> my ubuntu friends <3
<Eldunar> Hello guys. I can not login to facebook chat via Empathy. But it is possible with Pidgin. Is it such an possiblility to force Empaty to work with facebook?
<loganlee> Eldunar, just use facebook.com
<loganlee> hello
<Eldunar> Hello guys. I can not login to facebook chat via Empathy. But it is possible with Pidgin. Is it such an possiblility to force Empaty to work with facebook?
<boomernang> hi. is there popular backup software for ubuntu? or is it just easier to transfer to an external drive then back onto a new installation?
<loganlee> boomernang, rsync
<loganlee> !rsync | boomernang
<ubottu> boomernang: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<boomernang> loganlee: thanks
<loganlee> np
<loganlee> i think ill head home just after testing with forEach() in javascript...
<loganlee> i meant.. head to bed
<loganlee> agh
<raviede> AT
<loganlee> hello guys
<loganlee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923984/
<loganlee> ;-)
<lupo> !lista
<ubottu> lupo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<piroux> hello
<piroux> is it the real ubuntu channel or the unregistered one ?
<svetlana> piroux, it's the real one
<Sohail-Ahmed1> Does any body have any idea about how can I convert/build githhub mark down syntax(.md) files into html???
<svetlana> they use jekyll for that; it's in ubuntu repos so go ahead and install it
<piroux> I am stoned: a few years ago, the channel was a jungle, it was hard to read
<svetlana> it's a little dead at this time of day
<piroux> but still ...
<svetlana> there is nothing we can do better than pay more attention to it either way
<piroux> ubuntu USA is not the only one using this channnel ...
<svetlana> correct; I'm not even in the USA
<IronicBadger> i'm having a weird issue on 15.04. when running apt-get update it is filling up my rootfs with GBs worth (10+) of lists.
<svetlana> could you pastebin what it says when it does that, please
<IronicBadger> Get:16 http://archive.ubuntu.com vivid-security/main Translation-en [1 B]
<IronicBadger> 100% [16 Translation-en 3,548 MB/3,548 MB 100%] [7 Packages 83.3 kB/83.3 kB 100%]^C
<IronicBadger> svetlana: ^^
<svetlana> not paste, i mean pastebin
<svetlana> the whole thing
<IronicBadger> yeah didnt seem worth it for two lines :p
<IronicBadger> oh
<IronicBadger> well that will take a few minutes
<svetlana> take your time
<IronicBadger> but i just ran apt-get update once and it was fine. then the next time through it downloaded the GBs worth of stuff
<svetlana> that's not normal; update only updates the list of packages, it does not download the packages
<loganlee> my skillz
<loganlee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10923984/
<Xiah> im looking to permenantly mount a ubuntu 14.04 server wp-content directory from my wordpress directory onto a samba server, can anyone point me in the direction of an instillation guide please? all of the ones i've found are pretty useless :/
<IronicBadger> svetlana: agreed. it is a strange one, hence why i'm here!
<svetlana> loganlee, nice stuff
<loganlee> svetlana, ty.... im learning js
<svetlana> IronicBadger, can't say what's going on before I read what it says
<IronicBadger> svetlana: http://pastebin.com/EWNDhLPc
<IronicBadger> i cancelled that command once it got to 7gb
<svetlana> what do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<IronicBadger> svetlana: http://pastebin.com/xurEzmAk
<IronicBadger> svetlana: this paste is of the first update which had a couple of 404s, but worked fine. http://pastebin.com/0w6CCJE4
<k1l_> IronicBadger: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d" will list the PPAs.
<k1l_> IronicBadger: are you sure its apt-get that loaded the GBs of data on your system?
<IronicBadger> what else might it be?
<k1l_> where were that GBs of data located then?
<IronicBadger> /var/libs/apt/lists
<svetlana> IronicBadger, may you install `ncdu' package and run it as root when in /.
<svetlana> sorry. when in /var/libs/apt/lists.
<k1l_> its /var/lib/apt/lists
<IronicBadger> i deleted the files just now so will let it run again in order to fill up
<IronicBadger> http://pastebin.com/X0Y7kE17
<IronicBadger> ncdu...
<IronicBadger> k1l_:
<svetlana> hrm
<k1l_> what about those ppa list?
<TrEz`U> hello
<TrEz`U> how do u install hydra on ubuntu?/
<comodo_dragon> xDD
<k1l_> i would start with getting rid of those ansible and gnome3-next ppa
<IronicBadger> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/PRnC1PFa
<comodo_dragon> apt-get install hydra
<k1l_> !info hydra | TrEz`U
<ubottu> TrEz`U: hydra (source: hydra): very fast network logon cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0-1 (utopic), package size 218 kB, installed size 833 kB
<TrEz`U> what package does hydra needs to be installed?
<svetlana> IronicBadger, tracked as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1448684 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448684 in apt (Ubuntu) "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial is full" [Undecided,New]
<svetlana> Should be importance High. I am not good at those things :)
<IronicBadger> i see
<IronicBadger> should i post?
<svetlana> there used to be a 'this affects me too' button but I'm nearly blind so I don't see it
<k1l_> click on "affects me too" at the top
<k1l_> if you have additional informations put them in a comment.
<k1l_> but i would start with disabling /removing those PPAs that bring errors
<IronicBadger> seems like it's a PPA related issue.
<chatango> Hi. is there a bash script to get all  my wireless info to file a report? i cant find it
<Matsy> chatango: All your wireless info?
<chatango> Matsy,  yes
<Matsy> What do you mean? It's a pretty broad question
<chatango> i keep geting disconected reason 3 in ubuntu 14 but works like charm in precise
<chatango> Matsy,  a script that  reads all potencial infor from my wifi config and drivers so i can try compare with my precise configs
<chatango> Maser,  like lsusb, etc
<logan_tab> hello
<logan_tab> hi
<logan_tab> hmmmm
<k1l_> logan_tab: this channel is support only. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<chatango> need to try extract all wireless configs , setups and drivers info(versions)
<Charcoalcat> On April 24th, I ran this command in the terminal: "sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-4.5 g++-4.5 libxi-dev libxmu-dev freeglut3-dev". I got around to rebooting yesterday, and started getting graphics glitches like this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/16623407/screenshots/scarycalculator.png I can erase parts of the static-y black stuff by mousing over buttons. I rebooted again today in case it was just a random thing, and nothing changed,
<Charcoalcat> so I think it's related to the things I installed. What can I do to fix it?
<Charcoalcat> Oh, just in case it's relevant, I installed those from advice on a thread I found searching for the error "steam (openGL GLX extension not supported by display)" from Steam. And I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<Charcoalcat> I'm not sure if I should just try uninstalling all of those because I can't remember if any of them were already installed.
<mawok> hello, I installed gksu to use 'gksudo nautilus'. when I entered the latter command, nautilus opened but I got this message while it did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10924518/
<Matsy> mawok: chown /root/.config/nautilus to the current user?
<repent> hello can u instruct me on how to hack wireless network
<Matsy> repent: no
<repent> why
<k1l_> repent: that is not in the focus of this channel
<Matsy> repent: Join #aircrack-ng
<Matsy> They can help you
<repent> thanks
<svetlana> repent, https://stallman.org/articles/on-hacking.html fyi
<layke> How would I make a cronjob that uses espeak under the current logged in user to play something through speakers.
<layke> (Yes this is a childish prank on a colleague)
<layke> It seeems like the espeak runs but obviously isn't audible.
<repent> do any body how to use terminal emulator
<svetlana> yes
<repent> s
<saruji> 6:02 AM <saruji> Trying to copy a very large directory with a bunch of sub directories, some are apparently empty. Keep getting an error telling me that directly is empty. So freaken annoying. How can I just tell it to skip all empty folders without terminal. Also I'm currently copying and every time having to click skip. There is not skip all option. Thank
<saruji> you.
<saruji> Using Ubuntu 14 lts live
<sd1001> Why don't you want to use the terminal?
<mawok> Matsy, as additional info: I just closed nautilus, and normally the terminal process would then be ended, too, but it didn't..something seems to be not as usual
<saruji> Dont want to sound rude but Because I shouldn't have to...
<mawok> Matsy, oh, sorry, yes, it just did
<sd1001> Hm. I don't know about that, but 'cp -r' works perfectly
<k1l_> for large files/folders i would use rsync anyway
<mawok> Matsy, I typed the chown command, but it says missing operand after it
<sd1001> yeah, rsync does it as well, and can show progress and continue files too
<saruji> cp-r would. But then I have to type in every single directory. It is a billion times easier in a gui.
<svetlana> saruji: if `man cp` is useless, try using rsync
<sd1001> No, you can just 'cp -r' the large directory
<svetlana> I thought that should work too
<chatango> omg finaly i found script  http://askubuntu.com/questions/425155/my-wireless-wifi-connection-does-not-work-what-information-is-needed-to-diagnos
<saruji> But I don't want to do that
<svetlana> why
<sd1001> …
<saruji> I want to select individual files
<saruji> Rather
<saruji> Directories. That have sub directories.
<saruji> Is there real no way to do this using a guy?
<saruji> Gui
<sd1001> Ok. In your first message it sounded like you said you wanted to copy a whole dir with subdirs
<svetlana> saruji, so where you would copy a directory using `cp my/original/dir', use `cp -r my/original/dir'. of course you can select them still.
<saruji> Yes. But with empty sub directories.
<svetlana> saruji, a file manager would do the job.
<Elfon__> bom dia
<k1l_> saruji: what file manager do you use?
<mawok> thank you anyway, I think I will leave it like that
<Elfon__> Pessoal, alguem sabe como exportar somente uma planilha para pdf no libreoffice calc?
<sd1001> You can delete all empty directories by using 'rmdir *' I think
<svetlana> saruji, so they are not empty in the original but you want to copy them as empty? I don't understand
<k1l_> !br | Elfon__
<ubottu> Elfon__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<saruji> The default one that comes with Ubuntu 14
<saruji> So nautilus
<Elfon__> sorry
<svetlana> saruji, any sane file manager will not skip or complain about empty subdirectories when copying.
<saruji> Strange...
<Elfon__> k1l_: sabe a resposta? :)
<Elfon__> k1l_: sorry
<k1l_> yeah, never saw that issue before with empty folders on nautilus
<k1l_> Elfon__: click on the pdf button in calc
<Elfon__> k1l_: I want export one plan
<saruji> Svetlana why do you say that? Why is copying a simple directory with empty sub directories such a difficult task?
<k1l_> saruji: i shouldnt.
<k1l_> *it
<Elfon__> k1l_: consegui. :)
<Elfon__> thanks
<svetlana> saruji: i understand your problem is 'my file manager is stupid and outputs a popup for each empty dir'. it is stupid, yes. which file manager is it?
<saruji> Nautilus...
<k1l_> saruji: both on the local computer? both destinations are ext4?
<saruji> It is a live disk. Could this be the reason?
<svetlana> saruji: ok try thunar
<saruji> K1l no
<k1l_> saruji: what are you copying from where to where?
<k1l_> saruji: i never experienced that issue and i even cant find any bugs/complains about that. so there is something special on your usecase there.
<sd1001> Can you give us the exact error message?
<saruji> Ok so copying large directories from ext4 to ext4 via smb
<saruji> That might be the problem. Lol.
<ioria> here we are
<ioria> yep
<saruji> Crap
<saruji> Ok. Sorry. Thank you for your help.
<ztane> best alternative for s3cmd for uploading files to s3 with proper exit code?
<Rory> ztane: aws cli tools
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Rory> ztane: aws s3 cp myfolder s3://mybucket/myfolder --recursive
<thms> if I were to "fork" ubuntu to make my branded OS for my own company (splash screen being mine, default screen saved branded by company, some changes in the system)
<marcanuy> After I log in I receive a message in a window: "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?" How can I find out which problem is or what data is going to be send?
<ioria> marcanuy, /var/crash
<teward> marcanuy: there should be a "More details" button or some button to show the actual data, alternatively the data is in /var/crash most likely
<marcanuy> ioria, teward nice, found it!
<ertyu> hi there
<ertyu> why gparted not reconizing ufs partion ?
<ertyu> what package need to install ?
<marcanuy> files in /var/crash belongs to whoopsie group, that makes sense ;)
<Matsy> ertyu: None
<Matsy> ertyu: It is not supported
<ioria> ertyu, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/85154/mount-ufs-filesystem but decline every responsability :-P
<ioria> ertyu, sorry, you were speaking about gparted
<ioria> ertyu, gpart maybe
<ertyu> not mounting i m looking for some package like apt-get install ufs
<ertyu> or something else
<mcphail> ertyu: this old debian box has a package calles ufsutils...
<mcphail> !info ufsutils
<ubottu> Package ufsutils does not exist in utopic
<mcphail> bah
<ertyu> alors ?
<mcphail> ertyu: there was a ufsutils package in debian (this box is running debian squeeze, so very out of date). It seems to have been lost to the world of modern Ubuntu
<repent> can i install blue stack on Ubuntu
<ioria> mcphail, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/ufsutils    can't find it
<Highway95> how do I add the Mac OS X zoom in and out with (Control + Scroll up and down) in GNU/Linux?
<Highway95> how do I add the Mac OS X zoom in and out with (Control + Scroll up and down) in GNU/Linux?
<k1l_> which linux are you on exactly?
<ioria> mcphail, i built the .deb and seems ok
<Highway95> Ubuntu
<Highway95> and trisquel
<trijntje> Highway95: I think you can do that with the compiz config settings manager in ubuntu
<ioria> mcphail, but don't have ufs to test it
<Highway95> i don't exactly understand what you mean?
<trijntje> Highway95: install the compiz config settings manager, and there you can set zoom
<Highway95> oh k,
<Highway95> i understand
<k1l_> Highway95: what desktop do you use? for ubuntu you use unity. so that answer was to ubuntu. if you want to solve that task with trisquel ask the trisquel support
<Highway95> ok, thanks
<ztane> Rory: thanks will test
<Rory> ztane: You're welcome but I think you meant that for someone else
<ztane> Rory: awscli ...
<bitnumus> hi, i 've mounted a device and now it shows in nautilus under the "devices" tree on the left. I cannot umount the device because its being used by another application, i think nautilus. How can i remove it from here?
<Rory> ztane: Oh right yeah. Poke me if you have trouble with it. I'm also in ##aws
<Highway95> emergency!! how do i re-enable unity plugin? I accidentally disabled it in compiz config settings manager
<Highway95> is there a way to restore all settings to default?
<Highway95> because of F-ing the settings using the compiz config settings manager
<bobita> hi all. does anybody knows any good program with i can download and convert youtube music?
<somsip> !illegal | bobita
<ubottu> bobita: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Highway95> how is that illegal????
<nillawafer> Highway95: It violates the terms of use for YouTube.
<Matsy> Violating terms of use != illegal
<Highway95> where??
<Highway95> terms of use and the law are not the same thing
<bobita> nvm. Highway95 eveyone here say that all that they take from net the actually buy it, music, games, movies and all. not even my 3 years son cannot belive that
<Highway95> and as far as i am aware it isn't against the terms of use
<Matsy> bobita: I actually am 100% legal
<Matsy> Even bought Photoshop
<Matsy> bobita: But that's besides the point: it's not illegal.
<natedrake> hi all
<ybon> Anyone having issues with python 2.7 after upgrade on Vivid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10925392/ ?
<Highway95> people should learn about a law, because Adobe and microsofts terms and conditions are not the law. They are the conditions of your use.
<Garheade> ybon: have you tried running the 'apt-get -f install' command?
<ybon> Garheade: yes I :)
<Garheade> ybon: and what did it return?
<ybon> Garheade: and dist-upgrade too, and also trid to specifically install the expected python or python-minimal, but without luck
<ybon> Garheade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10925495/
<julius> hi
<somsip> bobita: Matsy: Highway95:  a general overview by people who, one would hope know what they are talking about. Further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic http://is.gd/Nr9CvM
<ybon> And sudo dpkg --configure -a gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/10925510/
<Highway95>  somsip, that link doesn't say anything about the law
<julius> just searched for gary oldman on google but forgot the r :O
<Garheade> ybon, I don't have any good options. It looks like it's hunting for older packages that can't be installed because of the newer packages. You *could* try running apt-get install --nodeps <package> and see if it fixes the issue but thats not something I would recommend if you don't have a backup of your system.
<ybon> humm, I don't have a full one, but thanks for the suggestion :)
<thms> How can I change the ubuntu splash screen ?
<ybon> Garheade: "E: Command line option --nodeps is not understood" (when running sudo apt-get install -s --nodeps python)
<mcphail> ybon: did you have PPAs installed?
<ybon> you mean hand added ppas before upgrading to vivid? yes
<mcphail> ybon: did you purge them with ppa-purge prior to update?
<mcphail> *upgrade
<ybon> no
<ybon> but the upgrade has deactivated them, I think
<mcphail> ybon: that's probably why you've got this mess, I'm afraid. PPAs and upgrades are not happy bedfellows. They need fully purged rather than deactivated
<ybon> OK, I take note and will do before next upgrade :)
<ybon> Any idea to move out from this messy situation?
<mcphail> ybon: you will probably be able to get out of this by unintslling and reinstalling the python packages. I think you can run apt without python (iirc it only needs perl)
<ybon> ok
<mcphail> ybon: but take a full backup first :)
<ybon> that was the option I was trying to avoid because I'm afraid of it, but let's go
<ybon> yep :)
<mcphail> ybon: (a full reinstall might be faster...)
 * mcphail knows this from bitter experience
<r00trunner> hey guys, a friend wants to create a repository for me. therefore he needs me to send him an ssh key. do i need to generate those keys? do i already have them? sry if this question may seem dumb...
<Rory> r00trunner: run the command: ssh-keygen
<Rory> r00trunner: then send him the file ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<Rory> r00trunner: Don't send him the other file in there called id_rsa (no .pub extension) because that is your private key
<r00trunner> Rory: thank you very much!!
<tonyt> i tried using a distro called pupy linux. its based off 140.04. is there a place i can download the network manager that comes in ubuntu, so i can install it in another distro to use it?
<teward> tonyt: puppy linux isn't supported here
<cfhowlett> teward, he wants to frankenstein his puppy with ubuntu pieces.
<frankenstein_> rawr
<Rory> tonyt: You probably want at least the nm-applet package... you're looking to download a bunch of .deb files, and use dpkg to install those on the target system. You can get .deb packages from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/network-manager-applet
<tonyt> im not looking for support. im jsut wondering is there a place to download the network manager in ubuntu from
<Rory> tonyt: It might be a hassle getting all the dependencies though
<tonyt> k rory
<wad> Hi guys. I just did "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it's been stuck for twelve hours on "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic". I'm frankly terrified.
<Rory> tonyt: NetworkManager itsself, and the interface for managing it, are separate packages tonyt
<cfhowlett> wad, break the process and try again.  12 hours for the img is bogus
<tonyt> k. so shtere is no 1 place to get it from i take it?
<wad> cfhowlett, I did CTRL-C and it doesn't affect it.
<wad> I'll kill it I guess.
<cfhowlett> wad, close the terminl
<cfhowlett> *terminal
<wad> cfhowlett, this is a critical machine, I'm terrified out of my mind that it won't boot.... what is safer, to close the terminal, or find it in ps and kill -3, then kill -9 it?
<cfhowlett> wad, kill the process then.  same outcome.  this will not release the apt-lock, though.
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | wad
<ubottu> wad: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wad> thanks
<Skimmilk> howdy
<darthanubis> hi
<wad> cfhowlett, okay, I killed the process, then ran the unlock command you provided. It asked for confirmation, which I have it, then did: update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<Skimmilk> Oh, someone's awake. ;)
<wad> Now it's sitting on this line again: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic
<Skimmilk> .... that was unexpected
<cfhowlett> wad, sitting as in not downloading?
<wad> I think it's stuck trying to generate the initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic
<wad> :(
<Dumle29> Should one upgrade to 15.04?
<cfhowlett> wad, sounds right.  sadly, I don't know the fix. continue booting to the current kernel for nowl.
<cfhowlett> *now*
<wad> ok
<somsip> Dumle29: depends if you need cutting edge or stability (LTS)
<wad> I'll ask the googles.
<cfhowlett> Dumle29, 15.04 is bleeding edge.  bleeding edge = bloody edge.  your choice.
<Dumle29> I'll wait then.
<mcphail> Dumle29: if you are on 14.10, an upgrade is recommended. If you are on 14.04 you may prefer to stay where you are
<Dumle29> I'm on 14.10
<somsip> !14.10 | Dumle29
<ubottu> Dumle29: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<mcphail> Dumle29: that will go out of support soon
<somsip> Dumle29: like ^^^ that soon
<Dumle29> Hmm I'll have a look
<Skimmilk> heyyyyyy
<Skimmilk> does anyone know why i can't execute a file?
<Skimmilk> ...that was an awfully open ended question.
<somsip> Skimmilk: more details needed...
<Skimmilk> The file exists, I have depended libraries, but when I run it, it "doesn't exist"
<cfhowlett> !details | Skimmilk
<ubottu> Skimmilk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> Skimmilk: what is it, where is it, how are you running it
<pbx> Skimmilk, share a paste of an attempt to run it that includes the error you are receiving
<Skimmilk> It's called Journey, a blogging "platform". It's in a subdirectory of home http://puu.sh/htUQ7/14b4f3b657.png
<somsip> Skimmilk: try running ldd on it
<Skimmilk> ldd reports nothing
<Skimmilk> "not a dynamic executable"
<ubuntu437> Is there anything i can do with my laptop who is running ubuntu 14.04 64-bit it has 7,2GB memory, prossessor is AMD A4-5000 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics  × 4 graphics:Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI 64-bit It is so unbelivable slooow take ages to open firefox or a new tab, everything is slow
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: grafix driver loaded?
<somsip> Skimmilk: download link?
<Skimmilk> https://github.com/kabukky/journey/releases
<Skimmilk> I have linux-386
<somsip> Skimmilk: uname -a ?
<ubuntu437> lotuspsychje: not shure.. im a new ubuntu user. How do i load it?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: sudo lshw -C video from terminal
<somsip> Skimmilk: nah - it's still alpha. Contact the author
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: whats behind driver=
<Skimmilk> Okay :) Thanks
<wad> I ran "update-initramfs -u -v" and it shows it being stuck on "Calling hook cryptroot". The volume is encrypted. Any ideas what is wrong? (history: it got stuck with apt-get upgrade, on "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-35-generic"
<cfhowlett> wad, encrypted!  yes it does matter ...
<ubuntu437> lotuspsychje: driver=radeon
<wad> ah!
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: ok, did you check your additional drivers section, if you can choose more drivers?
<cfhowlett> wad, workaround:  disable encryption, do the upgrade?
<wad> hmm
<ubuntu437> lotuspsychje: how can i do that?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: the radeon driver should work fine on that card. I've used something similar and it flew
<wad> It's been working just fine for many months, and many upgrades.
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: but 8gig ram and amd system..should work flawless on trusty
<wad> I'll google how to disable the encryption.
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: may need newer kernel. Most of the radeon improvements didn't come until 3.16 (iirc)
 * mcphail runs mainline kernels
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: yeah he can try that
<wad> cfhowlett, that's not going to work, looks like. This system is using full-disk encryption.
<wad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<phre4k> can I already do-release-upgrade? Doesn't see to find 15.04
<ubuntu437> mcphail: How can i do that?
<mcphail> ubuntu437: with that spec of system, Ubuntu should run very well. The graphics part of your APU may not be fully supported in your current kernel version or your disk access may be slow. What is the output of "uname -a"?
<ubuntu437> Linux mango 3.13.0-48-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 12 11:16:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: you can also check your dmesg and syslogs to see whats the bottleneck
<ubuntu437> lotuspsychje: I have no idea how to do that :P
<ubuntu437> dont even know what dmesg is :P
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: the ubuntu start button left upper corner and find the logs icon
<mcphail> ubuntu437: yes: check the logs. If they don't show anything scary, try booting a live USB of the current ubuntu release (15.04) to see if the newer kernel works better. If it does, come back and I'll show you how to upgrade the kernel without the hassle of upgrading the whole system
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: good idea
<ubuntu437> what shold i be looking for :D
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: anything unusual like many same lines, driver errors,etc
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: harddisk failures
<ubuntu437> im getting an errormessage in the system log: /var/log/mail.log Error when getting information for file' /var/log/mail.log' No sutch file or directory
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: or you can pastebin us your syslog / dmesg
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ubuntu437
<ubottu> ubuntu437: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mcphail> ubuntu437: that error isn't a problem unless it is being repeated hundreds of times
<ubuntu437> lotuspsychje: i can only see syslog, auth.log, dpkp.log and Xorg.0.log not any /dmesg
<ed_>  help please! toughbook running 14.04  and stable for ages. today networking went down and suspected nm-applet. removed it from bar, killed it off, ran from command line but just does nothing. have limited internet access via bluetooth but need wifi and wwan back asap. any thougts please?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: try dmesg from terminal
<ubuntu437> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10926088/
<lotuspsychje> ed_: sudo lshw -C network still shows your network card driver loaded?
<l9> ubuntu437 whats wrong?
<lotuspsychje> l9: <ubuntu437> Is there anything i can do with my laptop who is running ubuntu 14.04 64-bit it has 7,2GB memory, prossessor is AMD A4-5000 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics  × 4 graphics:Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI 64-bit It is so unbelivable slooow take ages to open firefox or a new tab, everything is slow
<l9> lotuspsychje: what is your load?
<ed_> <lotuspsychje>: yes, all looks good. the first symptoms were pinging 8888 ok from wwan but not wifi, neither could get a webpage to load
<ubuntu437> http://i.imgur.com/CtoxLZL.png
<ubuntu437> is dmesg one of theme?
<l9> ubuntu437: xterm
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu437: no, search for 'terminal' first and type dmesg from there
<ubuntu437> ahh :D
<l9> lotuspsychje it might be a network issue that is causing your slow computer, but too know more you have too run top and see what it is eating your system
<lotuspsychje> l9: its not me, its for ubuntu437
<l9> aahh ubuntu437 run top from xterm
<ph3n0> hey guys, is there a way to let Ubuntu know that I installed a package manually so it doesn't try to overwrite it when it builds dependencies?
<somsip> !pinning | ph3n0
<ubottu> ph3n0: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ubuntu437> is it possible to copy dsmeg to a text file...its to long to show the hole thing in the terminal :D
<ubuntu437> after crolling at the top it just stops...
<ubuntu437> scrolling
<l9> dmesg >> file
<that> ass do
<that> hay
<that> hay
<that> hay
<that> hya
<EriC^^> ubuntu437: dmesg | less
<somsip> ubuntu437: use "dmesg | less" then space to go fwds and backspace to go back
<jayjo> is there a way to add jitter to specific cron jobs?
<that> dezzs nuts boi
<somsip> that: enough thank you
<l9> EriC^^: dmesg | less dosent place the content into a file
<that> who wants dezzs nuts
<that> nut
<EriC^^> l9: no shit?
<somsip> jayjo: what exactly do you mean by jitter?
<that> beezs nuts
<l9> !ban that
<ph3n0> thanks somsip
<that> ???? i has 2 who wants to rent
<jayjo> I want to add a bit of randomness to when it executes
<rydzykje> Hey guys, I have a question. I have mysql installation from DEB file and installer is asking during the process for the password and acceptance of the password. Can I pass it as an parameter without prompt?
<ioria> :-)
<somsip> ph3n0: not sure if it works for manually installed. but seemed the first thing to read up on
<somsip> jayjo: put a random sleep before the command. Cron jobs run *on time* :)
<l9> urgh i need too reinstall a win8 too linux mint...
<SchrodingersScat> jayjo: can add some $RANDOM%30  to a sleep, etc.
<ph3n0> somsip: yeah, maybe  i can install the library. then overwrite it with mine and pin it
<jayjo> So I should probably have my script (python) be called by .sh and in that script do the rand sleep to start it?
<somsip> jayjo: * 12 * * * sleep 10 && python /my/script.py (make it random though)
<l9> jayjo: python should have .py not .sh
<jayjo> Right, those work, but I was going to call the python script from within a shell script and only execute the .sh
<somsip> !automate | rydzykje
<ubottu> rydzykje: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<somsip> jayjo: you can make it as complicated as you like
<ubuntu437> mcphail: here is the output from dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/10926177/ im not able to see whats wrong
<jayjo> :)
<SchrodingersScat> jayjo: can't have the python sleep randomly?
<rydzykje> somsip: The requested URL /12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html was not found on this server. any other ideas? :D
<darren_> hi,all
<jayjo> OK these solutions work great, I didn't know if there was a way to have cron do it, but it makes way more sense to just have the script delay
<imagine> Bob Dylan -> like a rolling stone
<sproc> If I submit a print job but the printer was turned off, and then I turn the printer on and can see the job waiting with 'lpstat', what is the proper way to 'retry' the job?
<somsip> rydzykje: old but not 404 http://www.rndguy.ca/2010/02/24/fully-automated-ubuntu-server-setups-using-preseed/
<rydzykje> somsip: thanks! goin to read!
<sproc> ^from the command line
<mcphail> ubuntu437: can't see any obvious problem there on a quick scroll-through
<somsip> sproc: maybe? http://superuser.com/questions/280396/how-to-resume-cups-printer-from-command-line
<ubuntu437> mcphail: do you have any suggestion on what i can do ?
<wad> Hey guys. Trying to fix my system. It broke when I did "apt-get upgrade". After some digging, I find that when I run "update-initramfs -u -v" it gets stuck on "Calling hook cryptroot". This machine's filesystem is encrypted. It's been working fine for about a year now. Ideas?
<mcphail> ubuntu437: I think you should try a live USB of ubuntu 15.04 and see if the performace is better. If so, it narrows your problem down to kernel version or disk speed
<l9> ubuntu437: what does top say
<ed_> lotuspsychje: yes
<Flugz> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 with unity and I have a problem with Firefox completely freezing the whole system when a certain link is clicked. I can't use Ctrl+Alt+F2 or anything. Only option is to do a hard reset. Tried using a new profile in Firefox, but that didn't help. Don't know where to start really :-/
<ubuntu437> l9: this is top http://i.imgur.com/BxIBN5B.png
<l9> try 15.04
<l9> there is no reason why your computer is slow
<l9> as far as i can see
<ubuntu437> so i should download 1504 and reinstall the ubuntu?
<mcphail> ubuntu437: no - just run the live USB session. Don't install anything. See if it runs better and report back
<l9> are you running 32 or 64 bit version
<ioria> ubuntu437, 15 is not lts
<ubuntu437> im running 64 bit
<ubuntu437> mcphail: ok ill try to see if i got a usb
<l9> does everything slow down or just firefox?
<ubuntu437> everything
<l9> how is the boot fast or ultra slow
<ubuntu437> it came preinstalled with win 8 but since i hate win 8 i installed ubuntu
<ubuntu437> and now the whole system is super slow
<l9> do a uname -a for me please :)
<mcphail> l9: scroll up - he's posted that already :)
<ubuntu437> Linux mango 3.13.0-48-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 12 11:16:15 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubuntu437> mcphail: you want me to make a  bootable USB stick right?
<mcphail> ubuntu437: yes. That is the safest and easiest way to test
<l9> his load average is 0.18, 0.24, 0.49 so there isnt any reason why it is slow, unless his hdd is shot
<ioria> ubuntu437, what's your pc ?
<ubuntu437> lenovo G505
<l9> ubuntu437: sudo hdparm
<ubuntu437> l9: im just getting the "menu"
<l9> sorry sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<mcphail> l9: the disk may be a problem. Running the USB will remove that from the equation
<l9> mcphail: i know that is why i asked him too check the speed on it, and if this isnt clear he needs too boot up an live image
<aikidouke> anyone using firewalld in 15.04? I think I found a bug, but am not sure if this is expected behavior?
<mcphail> l9: can you take things from here? I've got a bit of work stacking up
<ubuntu437> hmm
<ubuntu437> Timing cached reads:   1430 MB in  2.00 seconds = 714.81 MB/sec
<ubuntu437> Timing buffered disk reads: 322 MB in  3.01 seconds = 107.12 MB/sec
<l9>  Timing cached reads:   25362 MB in  1.99 seconds = 12737.16 MB/sec
<l9> what kind of disk do you have ?
<computercell> how to do hotspot
<l9> aikidouke what bug ?
<ubuntu437> the one that came with the pc..
<computercell> how to do hotspot in ubuntu mate 15.04
<aikidouke> l9: behavior is different if I launch firewall-applet from dash vs running sudo firewall-config
<l9> aikidouke: might be that it is two diffrent progz
<aikidouke> l9: running from dash I do not see my home network sources
<ubuntu437> l9: is it the disk that is the problem?
<aikidouke> l9: I will try to run firewall-config from dash real quick, good though
<l9> ubuntu437: yes looks that way, it was slow if you ask me
<ubuntu437> so if i change the disk the problem will be solved?
<aikidouke> l9: ok, when running firewall-config from dash, I do now see sources, however there is another issue
<aikidouke> l9: when i run sudo firewall-config from terminal, I can go to the options menu and changes default zones of connections
<l9> ubuntu437 this is from my 3 terra drive the slowest of them  Timing cached reads:   25596 MB in  1.99 seconds = 12854.99 MB/sec
<ubuntu437> hmm
<aikidouke> l9: when i launch firewall-config from dash, options->change zones of connections is blank
<l9> aikidouke: when you do sudo you have root
<aikidouke> l9: understood
<aikidouke> but I do have to authenticate when launching from dash as well
<l9> aikidouke and whitout the sudo you probally dont have the rights too see connection
<ubuntu437> thanks for the help. Ill try to find a new hard drive and see it taht solve the problem
<aikidouke> l9: if i look at the process owner, would that show me if there is a difference?
<l9> ubuntu437: check disk ;) i think there might be errors and a warrenty issue
<l9> aikidouke mmhm
<l9> ubuntu437: sudo badblocks -sv /dev/sda
<l9> or fsck
<aikidouke> l9: so the one does run as root, and launching from dash is running as my regular user
<aikidouke> l9: there isnt much use to running firewall-config without being root, so shouldnt authenticating allow me to make changes if i launch from dash?
<l9> aikidouke: would explain the diffrence
<l9> it should, but is it ?
<ubuntu437> l9: Looks like it going to take some time. Tis only onm 1.35% now
<l9>  i know
<aikidouke> l9: when you launch from dash, you first have to authenticate, even though I've authenticated, the process is still running as my regular user
<aikidouke> l9: I think I will file a bug and see what happens
<aikidouke> l9: thanks for your help
<l9> n/p
<l9> what is the terminal command for startup disk creator
<Rory> l9: usb-creator-gtk
<l9> Rory: thanks :)
<l9> Error: You requested a partition from 1049kB to 2049MB.
<l9> The closest location we can manage is 17.4kB to 306MB.
<mIRC-ITA-by-mirc> !list
<ubottu> mIRC-ITA-by-mirc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ubuntu-mate> i am a new ubuntu mate
<Skimmilk> somsip, the problem was something to do with x64...
<Skimmilk> "something"
<ubuntu-mate> what the disferent ubuntu gnom and ubuntu mate ?
<Skimmilk> is 14.04 good for x32? :x
<Skimmilk> seems like a silly question, but... there's never a stupid question. ;)
<ubuntu-mate> my system is 64X
<ubuntu-mate> my system is x64
<l9> Skimmilk: why do you wanna use x32
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: ubuntu gnome is gnome-shell (aka gnome3) ubuntu mate uses mate as desktop.
<Rory> ubuntu-mate: Gnome and Mate are both desktop environments. You install one or the other (or both) depending on which you prefer, to be honest. Mate is a fork of an older version of Gnome aimed at people who prefer the more traditional desktop metaphor. Gnome 3 is the current version of Gnome
<k1l_> Skimmilk: if your hardware is 64bit go for the 64bit ubuntu
<Skimmilk> l9, a blogging platform I was trying to run would run on x64.
<l9> fluxbox way cooler than mate and others
<Skimmilk> "file doesn't exist" when I'm looking at it. Maybe a linker issue :s
<Skimmilk> I'm using digitalocean
<Rory> Skimmilk: You're trying to execute an x86 binary on an i686 installation of Ubuntu?
<k1l_> Skimmilk: what is your issue? can you describe the setup and the error and provide errormessages etc?
<ubuntu-mate> yeah, more a question! if i used mate, have peopleo help me, while my system error?
<Skimmilk> is 386 x86?!
<Skimmilk> Ah, now I know. ;)
<l9> Rory: naw he is missing a file has nothing todo with 32 vs 64 issues
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: what is your ubuntu issue?
<Rory> l9: You'd be surprised.
<Rory> l9: That error is basically a catch all for "naa, not going to execute this today"
<l9> Rory: didnt think any software didnt support 64 tho
<somsip> Skimmilk: that's why I told you to uname -a, but I lost track what happened after that
<Rory> l9: You need to ensure you have a 64 bit installation on your DigitalOcean droplet
<Rory> Skimmilk: ^
<l9> true
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  simply ask your question and wait
<mirkooo> e
<Skimmilk> Oh, you told me to contact the dev, so I assumed you were done. :p
<ubuntu-mate> now i do not have problems
<Skimmilk> sorry
<mirkooo> !vciao
<mirkooo> !list
<ubottu> mirkooo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  ok, then hang around and watch how this channel works
<mirkooo> !list
<mirkooo> !list
<mirkooo> Cc
<mirkooo> c
<mirkooo> c
<k1l_> mirkooo: no warez in here
<Skimmilk> somsip, i'll load it up again and let you know in 5. :3
<ubuntu-mate> if in the future, i have issue, please help me
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  yes, that's the purpose of this channel, it's the help channel
<k1l_> ubuntu-mate: yes, you can ask in here then. but please keep this channel clear for people with real issues so far. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for other chat
<ubuntu-mate> ok! thanks
<ubuntu-mate> LinuxMint vs Ubuntu, what is better ?
<xangua> !ot | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fuchs> ubuntu-mate: this here would be a support channel, such questions are better asked in the off-topic channel
<xangua> also all ubuntu official flavors are ubuntu
<Fuchs> ubuntu-mate: but then that seems to be a somewhat loaded question for an ubuntu channel, so I suggest asking that in a more neutral environment
<DarrenGao> hi,all
<ubuntu-mate> My laptop is Ram 4GB, HDD:750 GB: Chip I5- X2.4GHZ. what is the ubuntu version i should used ?
<xangua> the one you preffer
<l9> ubuntu-mate: 10.04 LTS
<ubuntu-mate> can i used 14.04 ?
<l9> whoops sorry 14.04 LTS
<l9> yes
<DarrenGao> yes
<Rory> ubuntu-mate: Any of the versions will work fine on that hardware, performance-wise.
<fate_> my fav 10.04 lucid
<DarrenGao> 14.04 is LTS
<Rory> fate_: Me too man, that's why we have Mate :D
<l9> ubuntu-mate but it is easier installing openBSD
<ubuntu-mate> i lived in Vietnam, and i used EngLish not very well
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> l9  don't confuse new users, please
<l9> i will not :)
<ioria> when you buy a pre-installed win8  pc it comes with uefi/gpt.... ok. So, you erase all and mbr the disk and install Ubu...ok. It can remain a backup gpt  residue.... question: can it slow down your machine ?
<ubuntu-mate> i want to know IT application of Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu-mate  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> thanks!
<Guest21254> hello everyone
<DarrenGao> hi
<Guest21254> how long have you learned ruby'?
<DarrenGao> sorry, it is ZERO.
<Guest21254> are you from china ?
<Guest21254> gao xx
<XenophonF> hey all is this channel logged? someone pointed me at the grub2 docs yesterday, and i want to review their configuration advice
<SchrodingersScat> !log | XenophonF
<ubottu> XenophonF: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<XenophonF> thanks
<ioria> XenophonF, you too shoul have the logs , i think
<Guest21254> ths
<EriC^^> XenophonF: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<EriC^^> XenophonF: did you get it working?
<kokut> hello, anyone knows how to add the default dialog of cairo-dock that has the "shut down", "suspend" etc options?
<MonkeyDust> kokut  is there no option to add widgets?
<kokut> MonkeyDust: applets :) fount it, ty
<MonkeyDust> cool
<XenophonF> i'm installing using debootstrap, but i want to avoid downloading stuff
<XenophonF> so can i just call debootstrap vivid /mnt file:///cdrom/dists/vivid ?
<XenophonF> or will that not work the way i expect?
<Guest46171> Hi
<aaaaaaa> hi
<XenophonF> never mind - i figured it out: debootstrap vivid /mnt file:///cdrom
<Guest46171> Using Xubuntu
<Guest46171> I am Saurabh
<Guest46171> Firsttime on Xchat
<mcphail> Guest46171: please ask your Ubuntu support question.
<Guest46171> Help me
<MonkeyDust> Guest46171  start with a question
<Skimmilk> ping somsip
<Skimmilk> somsip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927229/
<deunnero> Quick question... I have windows 10 installed on another hard drive.     Ubuntu sees the volume but can't read it :(
<deunnero> I'm looking it up now... was just wondering if anyboyd had the quickie instructions
<oaulakh> how to mount drives in ubuntu, it's keep sayin like you have no privillege
<k1l_> deunnero: what is the error?
<deunnero> one sec
<k1l_> deunnero: make sure you disable the "fast reboot" setting in windows, so it doesnt block the filesystem.
<deunnero> k1l_:  Hiberboot was disabled.
<rinki> hi, who can solve issues with nm-applet? theres 3 of us in #xubuntu all with same problems
<deunnero> http://pastebin.com/NhhxUYPB
<chat-ango> rinki,  whats the problem?
<chat-ango> i cant connect with wifi in ubuntu 14 but i can on precise lol
<k1l_> deunnero:  "Windows is hibernated, refused to mount."
<deunnero> It was shut down properly, it's not in hibernate mode though :(
<k1l_> deunnero: so again: make sure windows makes a clean shutdown, and not the "i block the filesystem to simulate a fast reboot" thing
<rinki> can only get nm-applet to run as sudo, no icon in standard account and no battery indicator
<oaulakh> how to mount drives in ubuntu, it's keep sayin like you have no privillege  http://i57.tinypic.com/27z9203.png
<k1l_> deunnero: uncheck the "fast boot" thing. ask the windows support how to do that on windows 10.
<Akhil> Hi Guys, I need help in recovering Data., from Windows partition. Using Ubuntu Live CD with testdisk. I am getting message " Disk /dev/sda - 250 GB / 232 GiB - ST3250318AS  Hidden sectors are present." Is Data still there hidden?
<ioria> rinki, run nm-applet in terminal and  see  what happens
<deunnero> k1l_:   the fastboot is disabled...  Unfortunately the option is greyed out so had to do a registry edit to get it to not do hibernate.
<Akhil>  Hi Guys, I need help in recovering Data., from Windows partition. Using Ubuntu Live CD with testdisk. I am getting message " Disk /dev/sda - 250 GB / 232 GiB - ST3250318AS  Hidden sectors are present." Is Data still there hidden? Data is missed after installation of AV and reboot
<rinki> it only runs as sudo. was ok until today. in user account it runs and comes up in task manager but no icon
<brainwash> rinki: which desktop environment?
<rinki> xubuntu 1404
<deunnero> I think it's just a windows 10 issue.. Cause this kinda started with one of the newer builds.. Even though hiberboot is off and it was shutdown normally several times. :S
<oaulakh> how to mount drives in ubuntu, it's keep sayin like you have no privillege  http://i57.tinypic.com/27z9203.png
<brainwash> rinki: that's bug 1302462
<ubottu> bug 1302462 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "network icon disappeared in xubuntu" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1302462
<ioria> rinki, it'a an nm-applet problem or a xfce-panel  problem ?
<brainwash> rinki: please read comment #15
<lamesa> I feel in need to install pbrun on my ubuntu for some tests. is this ok? how can I install this pbrun? I should be able to remove it later
<oaulakh> how to mount drives in ubuntu, it's keep sayin like you have no privillege  http://i57.tinypic.com/27z9203.png
<ioria> oaulakh, what's on that drive ?
<lamesa> oaulakh: use sudo?
<oaulakh> its my files
<Skimmilk> I'm trying to run a program, but I'm getting the response "No such file or directory" even thought it definitely exists. I also have all of the shared libraries necessary. Does anyone have any idea what's up? I'm running on x64 Ubuntu.
<rinki> googling it now thanks
<oaulakh> like i have done dual boot windows7 + ubuntu
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: ./    would be my guess
<deunnero> I'll figure this out later. lol.
<oaulakh> its showing on windows but not on ubuntu
<Skimmilk> I wish I hadn't done that Fuchs
<Skimmilk> :p
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: what is the program called, where is the binary / executable for it and in what directory are you?
<k1l_> deunnero: see http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/107978/cant-access-windows-drive-windows-is-hibernated-refused-to-mount
<Skimmilk> It's called journey, it's in ~/journey
<Skimmilk> I am in that directory
<k1l_> deunnero: you can force a mount but that is going to make issues to maybe data loss. i would really see if you can stop that "fastboot" trick from windows
<oaulakh> lamesa: but how to sudo to mount drives which are not mounting? :/
<mcphail> Skimmilk: please tell us the output of "ls -l /path/to/file"
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: and  ./journey   doesn't work?
<Skimmilk> It doesn't
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: if not: is it marked as executable (chmod +x) and isn't the partition mounted with noexec or something like that?
<lamesa> oaulakh: sudo is for privileges, has nothing to do with the command you are running
<Fuchs> also note that it is case sensitive
<oaulakh> oops
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> gksudo right
<deunnero> Thanks, I'll follow these steps this afternoon.
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: could you put an ls -l    in that directory in a pastebin, please?
<deunnero> :)
<Skimmilk> yep!
<Skimmilk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927488/
<k1l_> oaulakh: first make sure windows doesnt use that "fast rebooting" feature. that is blocking other OSs to mount the windows partitions
<ioria> oaulakh, sudo parted -l and see if it shows
<mcphail> Skimmilk: output, please, of "file journey" in that directory
<oaulakh> its opening with sudo nautilus but do i have to type this everytime to open my drives?
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: well, it's somewhat interesting that all stuff there belongs as root, but it should still work. The file  command indeed, and the output of   mount
<k1l_> oaulakh: you maybe already ruined the file permissions with "sudo nautilus"
<oaulakh> how? :(
<Skimmilk> both: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927523/
<oaulakh> is it because restoring backup with tar?
<oaulakh> do i miss permissions?
<oaulakh> omg maybe i miss permission while restoring backup right?
<oaulakh> do i?
<SchrodingersScat> it is possible?
<mcphail> Skimmilk: are you running a 32bit distribution?
<Skimmilk> No, 64.
<Skimmilk> It works on 32 bit.
<mcphail> Skimmilk: you may just be missing the 32bit shared libs. What is the exact output when you run "./journey"?
<marianne> hello, is it possible to upgrade to 14.04 right to 15.04?
<Skimmilk> mcphail: -bash: ./journey: No such file or directory
<mcphail> marianne: not directly
<NetworkingPro> hey everyone
<marianne> mcphail: have to 14.10 first?
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know of a way to create an L2TP connection on start up?
<mcphail> marianne: yes, afraid so
<NetworkingPro> More specifically, I need to use ubuntu to generate a number of L2TP client connections to a remote L2TP server at once.
<mcphail> Skimmilk: and the output of "ldd journey"?
<NetworkingPro> Is that possible?
<marianne> mcphail: ewww, maybe I'll wait a few weeks in case more bugs are identified
<Skimmilk> 	not a dynamic executable
<mcphail> marianne: you will be able to upgrade directly from 14.04 to 16.04 if you want to wait for the next LTS :)
<marianne> mcphail: when is that set to roll out? haven't been to the page in a while
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: meh, don't they have a 64 bit variant?
<Skimmilk> nope :x
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: else you probably hve to somehow feed it 32 bit libraries, if it comes with the own set you might even have to go via LD_PRELOAD hacks. Not fun.
<Skimmilk> I'll just reroll a 32 bit OS :/
<k1l_> marianne: if you want to go to 15.04 you need to make decisions. because support of 14.10 is going down in 3 months.
<Skimmilk> won't take too long to put things back on :)
<mcphail> Skimmilk: do you have the readelf package installed? If so, paste the output of "readelf -a journey"
<Skimmilk> i do
<mcphail> marianne: 16.04 with be out in April next year
<Skimmilk> op, i don't now.
<marianne> k1l_: i had to roll back from 14.10 to 14.04, too many crashes
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: nah, not really needed,
<Skimmilk> I ran it on it before I rerolled the distro, it just needed libc, pthread and something else.
<Fuchs> Skimmilk: you could run an ldd on that binary, see what libraries it needs and install the 32 bit variants of them
<Skimmilk> no libraries are needed.
<Skimmilk> well...
<Skimmilk> Fuchs: from lld I get not a dynamic executable
<lamesa> whyyyyy :-(
<marianne> mcphail: well that's not too bad... it's only a laptop so it shouldn't matter too much... I'm totally an LS only person
<Fuchs> meh
<mcphail> marianne: 15.04 "works for me" and unity is more stable than on LTS. I keep LTS on my other machine and it is stable there
<marianne> mcphail: yes, my main box has 14.04 and has always been stable... laptop on 14.10, was a nightmare
<Skimmilk> mcphail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10927698/
<Thesaurus> I'm on Ubuntu gnome 14.04.2 I installed virtualbox from the repos but it would fail to start with a fatal error and now nothing at all happens when I try to start it.  Is vbox in the repos broken? should I just get it from Oracle?
<darthanubis> it's not broken
<darthanubis> but I believe Oracle has a ppa
<marianne> mcphail: thank you for the info, think I'll wait for 16.04...unless i get a wild hair :-)
<mcphail> Skimmilk: ok, at the very least you're going to need the i386 version of glibc...
<mcphail> marianne: enjoy!
<Skimmilk> mcphail: I'm going to assume I can apt-get that
<Skimmilk> can't*
<mcphail> Skimmilk: oh yes you can :)
 * mcphail can't remember the name of the metapackage which brings in the 1386 libs as they get automatically installed when he installs steam...
<Skimmilk> i'll google it ;)
<EriC^^> mcphail: multiarch-support ?
<ioria> ia32 something
<mcphail> EriC^^: i think multiarch-support comes as default to allow you to install the libs
<mcphail> !search ia32
<ubottu> Found:
<Skimmilk> ia32-libs
<Skimmilk> also
<Skimmilk>  libc6-i386
<mcphail> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in utopic
<OerHeks> ia32-libs isn't  in the repo's, as you just have to add :i386 to the package you need
<Skimmilk> !info libc-i386
<ubottu> Package libc-i386 does not exist in utopic
<mcphail> OerHeks: wasn;t there a metapackage which pulled in all the common ones?
<EriC^^> !info multiarch-support
<ubottu> multiarch-support (source: glibc): Transitional package to ensure multiarch compatibility. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-10ubuntu2.3 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 219 kB
<OerHeks> mcphail, not that i know. and would be useless, all packages double on your system.
<EriC^^> not sure if that's it, but steam pulls that one in
<ioria> !info program:i386
<ubottu> Package programi386 does not exist in utopic
<ioria> !search program:i386
<ubottu> Found:
<mcphail> OerHeks: not really useless. Stop people having to hunt-and-peck with ldd for 32 bit binaries.
<Akhil> Hi Guys, I need help in recovering Data., from Windows partition. Using Ubuntu Live CD with testdisk. I am getting message " Disk /dev/sda - 250 GB / 232 GiB - ST3250318AS  Hidden sectors are present." Is Data still there hidden?
<Skimmilk> "multiarch-support is already the newest version." gr8
<chat-ango> when coming 16 lts?
<mcphail> Skimmilk: anyway - as mentioned above you can install shared libs from the i386 architecture by "apt-get install packagename:i386". You're going to need libc as a minimum
<OerHeks> chat-ango, less than 12 months
<chat-ango> omg
<mcphail> Skimmilk: if you don't mind the bloat, installing steam will bring in just about every i386 library you'll ever need
<Skimmilk> Thanks mcphail. I'm getting 404 of repo mirror though.
<Thesaurus> is anyone here running virtualbox on 14.04.2 from the standard repos?
<Skimmilk> on*
<ioria> !info libc6:i386
<ubottu> Package libc6i386 does not exist in utopic
<mcphail> Skimmilk: not your day ;)
<Thesaurus> It looks like the kmod was never updated for the new kernel
<Skimmilk> Yeah. I'll just destroy it and roll a x86.
<mcphail> ioria: the bot doesn't understand that synatx
<Guest88740> !info libgfwdev
<Skimmilk> Just a server.
<ubottu> Package libgfwdev does not exist in utopic
<mcphail> *syntax
<Skimmilk> Thanks for all your help mcphail :^)
<mcphail> Skimmilk: hope you get it sorted
<Guest88740> !info libsdl
<ubottu> Package libsdl does not exist in utopic
<mcphail> Guest88740: you can poke the bot to your heart's content by private messages
<OerHeks> try !find libsdl
<Skimmilk> do people use SDL?
<Guest88740> !find libsdl
<ubottu> Found: libsdl1.2-dbg, libsdl1.2-dev, libsdl1.2debian, erlang-esdl, libsdl-console, libsdl-console-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-5, libsdl-gfx1.2-dev, libsdl-gfx1.2-doc, libsdl-gst (and 45 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Guest88740> thanks all
<mcphail> Skimmilk: of course. SDL is very prevalent
<Guest88740> why is the bot searching in 14.10? 15.04 is out
<Skimmilk> I was heard it is used in TF2. I had to use it for a university assignment to graph equations. This belongs in -offtopic
<brainwash> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> Guest88740, try !find libsdl vivid
<OerHeks> ( in private msg)
<Guest88740> OerHeks: thanks!
<nbusrone> Which printer brand of driver support ubuntu 14.04 better on wireless printing ?
<darthanubis> nbusrone, any HP
<teward> nbusrone: HP works fine for me at home here
<Garheade> nbusrone: canon's Pixma series works really well too
<mcphail> Wow - canon used to have a very bad linux reputation
<OerHeks> Canon isn't the best indeed, but they are changing.
<Garheade> Canon still does... I have a Pixma MG series that works really well and an ImageCLASS that sucks really bad.
<OerHeks> Epson, Samsung Hp, never had troubles with those.
<YvesLevier> omarisrael: Are you able to access your desktop using "my computer"?
<OerHeks> nbusrone, but to be really sure: check openprinting.org
<mcphail> I have the non-wireless version of a cheap Samsung laser printer and the bundled drivers _claim_ to support the wireless version. I can't say if that is true
<TylerElric> Would anybody here be willing to do a short informational interview with me? ( <= 30 minutes )
<TylerElric> Primarily around communication within software development community. It's for an English assignment.
<mcphail> TylerElric: no - that is offtopic here
<OerHeks> TylerElric, wrong channel for interviews/polling, joint #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<TylerElric> thank you!
<m4il> hello
<darthanubis> hi
<m4il> are there any guide to modify ubuntu before i install to my computer? say i want to install wine and multimedia codec
<xangua> m4il: are you giving away a computer with ubuntu installed? try OEM install
<brainwash> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<m4il> so i can redistribute ubuntu it to my friend with wine and multimedia codec installed
<m4il> thanks
<Ziber> I have a bunch of servers that I want to run 'fdisk' on a bunch of servers, paritioning these disks exactly the same. Is there a way to do this en masse?
<chat-ango> working wifi in precise (32 bits) http://pastebin.com/TNTSwzCG   and not working in  14.04 (64 bits)
<MonkeyDust> Ziber  cluserssh comes to mind, but better ask in #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> clusterssh*
<chat-ango> http://pastebin.com/H9XSEPQz    for got link
<chat-ango> same conditions  and conputer
<chat-ango>  seems driver issues for disconect reason 3
<nbusrone> darthanubis , teward , Garheade , OerHeks : Thank you , :D what about brother printer ?
<chat-ango> brother printer i got 1
<teward> nbusrone: I believe HP is still more supported for wireless printing and such
<OerHeks> nbusrone, depends on the model, check it yourself @ openprinting.org
<teward> but it does depend on the model
<chat-ango> there are drivers for linux from brother
<isthisreallife> how to install Package lib32asound2 on ubuntu 15.04?
<Helperx> i have an hp sleekbook 15-129wm the sound is so low and junkhy anyone know a fix??
<chat-ango> ohh on debian whezzy my wifi works like charm too
<ghc> ...
<chat-ango> lol nobody cares about my wifi bug lol
<OerHeks> !patience | chat-ango
<ubottu> chat-ango: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> isthisreallife, sudo apt-get install <package>
<Helperx> please if anyone can help
<OerHeks> Helperx, you might want to install a mediaplayer with equaliser, like Clementine.
<Helperx> well i have used the puslseaudio eq but it doesnt help much
<nbusrone> teward , OerHeks : Thanks will check on the model before purchasing :)
<Helperx> ie for web players
<isthisreallife> E: Package 'lib32asound2' has no installation candidate   OerHeks
<Shockwave> hi people!
<Shockwave> i have a big problem in ubuntu server
<darthanubis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest8460> upgrade ubuntu server 14.04.1 to 14.04.2 and now i canot see or entrace to open audit o owncloud
<Guest8460> upgrade ubuntu server and have problems
<isthisreallife> :>
<OerHeks> isthisreallife, is this on a 64 bit system?
<Guest8460> trashed
<Guest8460> fucku up
<Dro__> anyone have an idea about vdr / kodi ?
<Dro__> i'm trying to connect kodi to vdr but i always get "connection lost" error :/
<vlt> Dro__: There’s #kodi.
<rookie1> Hello, room.
<Dro__> vlt, no one there :(
<al2o3-cr>     /msg hostserv request vhost.goes.here
<al2o3-cr>     /msg hostserv request vhost.goes.here
<al2o3-cr> oops
<MonkeyDust> wrong window
<Dro__> when starting vdr it does not show "vnsiserver" in plugins, is this normal ? does it mean that vdr don't detect the plugin ?
<al2o3-cr> yep ;P
<ponyofdeath> hi, is there a way to get the dependancies that will be downloaded for a certain pacakge
<rookie1> Is there a good resource for troubleshooting nework issues when running 15.05 as a guest OS?  (Unsure of the house rules/protocol, so please forgive toe stepping/accidental breakage.)
<OerHeks> ponyofdeath, install synaptic, it has a feature to download the packages only.
<ponyofdeath> i need from console
<ponyofdeath> i just need the list of wget links
<ponyofdeath> --print-uris
<ponyofdeath> i think thats it
<Garheade> ponyofdeath: I don't know of a way to get the wget links but you can use the '-s' switch with apt to see what dependencies would be installed.
<Captonjamason> hey
<Captonjamason> im having some trouble with spotify, it wont launch on 15.04
<Captonjamason> i tryed running spotify  %u but it gave me a error
<Captonjamason> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10928401/
<Captonjamason> thats my terminal window
<darthanubis> I use spotify from inside clementine
<teward> Captonjamason: try installing `libgcrypt11`
<Captonjamason> ill give it a shot
<teward> Captonjamason: only guessing, though, because 14.04 has that, i can check the vivid repos as soon as my VM comes up
<Captonjamason> i had to do this on a friends pc and i cant remeber how
<Captonjamason> but i know that 14.04/14.10 comes with libgcrypt11
<Captonjamason> unable to locate package libgcrypt11
<teward> Captonjamason: yeah libgcrypt11 was dropped apparently.  try libgcrypt20
<darthanubis> Captonjamason, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu
<teward> and also the item from darthanubis there might help
<Captonjamason> libgcrypt20 is already the newest version.
<darthanubis> Captonjamason, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/spotify
<Captonjamason> and darthanubis i already have those put in its just spotify refuses to launch
<darthanubis> cool
<k1l> Captonjamason: 15.04 got libgcrypt20
<darthanubis> http://itsfoss.com/install-spotify-ubuntu-1404/
<Captonjamason> i found out how to fix it
<Captonjamason> darthanubis: im running 15.04
<darthanubis> Captonjamason, just that these links might reveal something you may have missed.....or not
<darthanubis> there isn't that big a difference for it to matter
<Captonjamason> 15.04 doesnt come with Libgcrypt11
<Captonjamason> thats what i need for spotify to work
<darthanubis> unless having systemd broke ubuntu, which I doubt
<Captonjamason> no
<Captonjamason> it didnt
<Captonjamason> 15.04 uses libgcrypt20 and spotify uses libgcrypt11
<darthanubis> Captonjamason, http://askubuntu.com/questions/613081/spotify-has-stopped-working-on-the-latest-ubuntu-today-15-04
<k1l> Captonjamason: so ask your prop. software maker (spotify) to support modern systems
<Captonjamason> i found how to fix it darthanubis
<darthanubis> Yeah, the last lnk I just dropped has the fix
<Captonjamason> i found the link that let me fix it before
<darthanubis> but it still won't start?
<vexoon> I had to switch back from 15 to 14.04 :( to many crashes of my usual programs and wifi was v unstable... :(
<darthanubis> amzing
<Captonjamason> dartanubis: no im working on installing libgcrypt11 now
<Captonjamason> spotify works fine now
<XenophonF> hey all - i'm running into a problem with debootstrap, where it returns the error "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt mount -t proc proc /proc"
<XenophonF> this is from the ubuntu 15.04 livecd (ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64), and i'm trying to run the command "debootstrap vivid /mnt file:///cdrom"
<Captonjamason> hmmm
<XenophonF> well, "sudo debootstrap...", right?
<Captonjamason> yep
<EriC^^> XenophonF: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Captonjamason> let me think a sec
<XenophonF> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 15.04 onto an empty ZFS pool.
<XenophonF> i'm following these instructions - http://www.larsko.org/ZfsUbuntu and http://blog.ls-al.com/ubuntu-on-a-zfs-root-file-system-for-ubuntu-15-04/
<Captonjamason> sorry XenophonF, i cant help you on this one
<edem1> could anybody help me with apm on openbsd 5.6?
<Captonjamason> apm?
<CompuChip> Hi. Can someone please help me replace a broken disk in a RAID1. I am getting really confused with the output of mdstat to the point where I am not even sure which disk is broken (it is showing 5  md12* disks, with inactive sdb2[0](S), active sdb5[0] [U_], active sdb1[0] [U_], active sda5[1] [_U] and active sda[2] [_U]).
<edem1>  i am trying to configure lidsuspend on acer aspire 4410.
<XenophonF> do i need to mount /cdrom in the chroot?
<Captonjamason> im checking into it edem1
<OerHeks> edem1, openbsd is not supported here, ubuntu only
<XenophonF> hm
<XenophonF> i've tried everything else - i'm going to try to run debootstrap without the file:///cdrom URI
<edem1> I know i know dont blame for that
<XenophonF> there are dpkg-deb errors in the debootstrap log file, saying that it can't find the mount command
<Captonjamason> have to agree with OerHeks, ubuntu is only supported here, try going to possibly #openbsd?
<Captonjamason> go to #openbsd edem1
<r0n> Hi guys.
<Captonjamason> hey r0n
<r0n> I just instaled xubuntu 15.04 on my laptop and now it's randomly shutting down.
<r0n> Everything was fine with 14.04
<Captonjamason> hmmm
<r0n> Logs doesn't show anything as it's just shuts down like power surge
<Captonjamason> maybe try going to #xubuntu
<Captonjamason> they could help you more im guessing
<OerHeks> CompuChip, use smartmontools to identify the failed drive, or sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdX #where X is your suspicious drive
<XenophonF> running debootstrap without the file:///cdrom URI seems to be working
<r0n> oh sorry I thought it was #xubuntu
<r0n> thanks anyway
<CompuChip> OerHeks: I am using an Ubuntu Server CD in rescue mode from a command line. Does it have these tools?
<ioria> r0n from grub - advanced - select upstart and see  it happens anyway
<OerHeks> CompuChip, not sure it does.
 * Captonjamason is away: im most likely doing school, on ask if you desperetly need help
<XenophonF> now we're unpacking the base system...good progress
<Seveas> Captonjamason: switch off away messages.
<Captonjamason> sorry
<Captonjamason> didnt mean to have it on Seaveas
<r0n> ioria, so you think it might be related to systemd ?
<Captonjamason> fixed Seaveas
<Seveas> thanks :)
<CompuChip> OerHeks it is also asking me if I want to activate the Intel/DDF RAID controller and then regardless what I select if I want to enable the  Seral ATA Raid Devices. Not sure whether I should say yes or no.
<ioria> r0n maybe
<XenophonF> base system installed successfully!
<OerHeks> CompuChip, not sure what to do there, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<Seveas> XenophonF: are you literally using file:///cdrom? If so, try pointing it to the actual archive on the cdrom
<CompuChip> Thanks OerHeks, heading over there.
<XenophonF> Seveas: like /cdrom/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz?
<Seveas> XenophonF: heh. if it's actually mounted as /cdrom, then nevermind, file:///cdrim *is* the correct path :)
<XenophonF> oh good
<XenophonF> well, i don't know what was going wrong, but leaving off the URI made it work, so whatever I guess
<juliusn> Hi I am Iulian
<juliusn> I need help about ubuntu server
<Quantos> memo help
<ubuntu437> l9: You still here?
<k1l> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<XenophonF> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should do the right thing, yes?
<Captonjamason> should
<XenophonF> does anyone remember the name of the package that you need to install to get it to scan for drivers like the b43 firmware or the nvidia graphics drivers?
<XenophonF> (i can't  believe i forgot to make a note of it the last time i installed ubuntu on this mac)
<XenophonF> ah
<XenophonF> ubuntu-drivers
<XenophonF> duh
<XenophonF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for future web searches
<s0d0m> I'm trying with upstart now, keep you informed.
<s0d0m> But fail to see why systemd would cause like that
<Goose_> Can you run plasma 5 on 14.04?
<ioria> s0d0m https://bugs.dogfood.paddev.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1377727
<Fuchs> Goose_: not in a sane way, no. There are ppas for 14.10 and it's officially in 15.04,
<Fuchs> this said, I'd heavily advise against updating to plasma 5 at the moment, I consider it far from being productively usable
<Goose_> Lame. Thanks. I upgraded to 15.04 and put plasma 5 on there but it made my system basically unusable so I went back down to 14.04
<Goose_> I probably won't be leaving an LTS for awhile
<MonkeyDust> Goose_  same here, be it in vmware, had to delete the VM
<Goose_> I mean, plasma 5 looks AMAZING. But I'll wait for the next LTS, and for the bugs to get out of plasma 5 before upgrading.
<Goose_> When is the next LTS coming out? 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<darthanubis> kubuntu 15.04 was rushed and released buggy
<Goose_> WOOOOOO
<Goose_> It seemed like it. I had nothing but problems
<darthanubis> while I'm having , surprisingly, no issues with ubuntu 15.04
<ioria> lubuntu 15 seems fine too
<Goose_> Yeah my ubuntu 15.04 was fine. But putting kubunut changed my dm, and caused all kinds of issues
<teward> darthanubis: then file bugs against the issues you see in Kubuntu.  However, stating it's 'rushed' and 'buggy' gets you nowhere here, you have to either ask for help in solving the problem or report bugs.  (Also, #kubuntu might be a resource for you)
<Goose_> Ah well. I'll just wait.
<MonkeyDust> Goose_  same story, problems began with sddm
<Goose_> Login errors for you?
<Goose_> I was like stuck at the K loading screen
<Goose_> Then just black screen with cursor
<MonkeyDust> Goose_  no froze completely, unable to restore
<darthanubis> teward, you don't know what I did, or where I'm trying to go. Preach much?
<Goose_> :(
<Goose_> rekt
<MonkeyDust> but it was no production machine
<darthanubis> I stated my opinion to recent relevant context
<Goose_> 15.04 was very underwhelming it seems
<teward> darthanubis: this is a support channel, a discussion channel is what you need (that's not me preaching, that's the general policy in the channel)
<darthanubis> teward, I was addressing support
<Goose_> He was just adding relevant context
<darthanubis> kubuntu needs more of it
<teward> darthanubis: you gave no questions - just that 'it's rushed and buggy'.  support starts asking for support... not saying it's buggy.
<darthanubis> ubuntu not so much
<darthanubis> teward, you don't know what you are talking about
<Goose_> Relevant context, confirming what other people were unsure of. Seems like enough help for  me
<darthanubis> stalk someone else
<Goose_> ^
<darthanubis> Goose_, thank you
<Goose_> Ah well. Thanks guys!
<s0d0m> ioria, it doesn't seem related to my bug
<seby> ciao a tutti
<ioria> s0d0m maybe a new one
<Seveas> !it | seby
<ubottu> seby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lucidguy> I used to use nomachin/nx for remote desktop control.  I believe in the newest version its more restricted, as in no longer ssh based etc.  Any other recommendations?
<bobita> can anybody tell me why do i get some ign files when i want to sudo apt-get update?
<s0d0m> ok, thansk for the help, i'll be fixed after a few hours if it doesn't shutdown.
<Pharao> hello
<bobita> anybody can answer me pls?
<darthanubis> !pastience
<darthanubis> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Seveas> bobita: because those files are not necessarily required so apt-get ignores the fact that they're absent.
<bobita> Seveas, thx
<bobita> and my 2nd question is how can i upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 LTS to the last version? and if that version is stable and worth an upgrade
<teward> bobita: your second question's answer would mean you have to first upgrade to 14.10, then to 15.04.
<teward> bobita: my advice is to stick to the LTS because more and more can go wrong with each distribution upgrade
<teward> bobita: or do a fresh installation after backing up your data
<xangua> bobita: stable releases are considered stable, but LTS are more stable of course
<teward> bobita: my other bit of advice is you may want to stick to LTS if you want more stability
<teward> if you need more 'recent' / cutting edge software versions then use the later releases
<bobita> ohh ok thx. i hoped the new versions would be better :(
<darthanubis> bobita, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<teward> bobita: 'better' and 'more stable' don't go hand in hand
<teward> bobita: while stable releases are considered "stable", there are cases where it doesn't appear that way for certain hardware or other bugs
<bobita> teward, so this means i should stick 4ever with 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> bobita  or until the next LTS
<MonkeyDust> like many of us do
<bobita> MonkeyDust, any idea when it will be the next LTS? or there is no news about that yet
<MonkeyDust> bobita  16.04
<bios> guys
<bobita> MonkeyDust, ohhh it will take a while
<bios> any can help my with code writen in vala gtk+?
<bios> nothing??
<bobita> bios, sorry i'm new with linux i usualy need help too
<r0n> ioria, so it just stopped again, not related to systemd then
<darthanubis> !patience | bios
<ubottu> bios: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> r0n  hardware issue , fan, sensors ?
<r0n> don't think so everything was ok yesterday under 14.04
<r0n> temps are ok
<bios> my question is about develop apps for ubuntu
<bios> sorry
<MonkeyDust> bios  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ioria> r0n  do you have a toshiba ?
<r0n> asus
<ioria> r0n  try another kernel
<ioria> r0n  from grub
<r0n> I think i've got only one since it's a fresh install
<r0n> will check
<ioria> r0n  /boot
<r0n> yeah just one
<ioria> r0n  dmesg | grep ACPI
<r0n> ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20141107/nsarguments-95)
<r0n> [   26.189341] ACPI Error: Field [TMPB] at 274432 exceeds Buffer [ROM1] size 262144 (bits) (20141107/dsopcode-236)
<r0n> [   26.189344] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._ROM] (Node ffff88041f0fda00), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT (20141107/psparse-536)
<Guest89155> hello,anyone here?
<Seveas> nope
<Guest89155> :))
<hellofriends22> Hello everyone, can anyone explain or link me on how to install software on a different drive? I have a SSD where I run Ubuntu on, but I do want to install my wine games to my HDD
<MonkeyDust> not me
<teward> !anyone | Guest89155
<teward> BLAH that used to exist
<teward> Guest89155: rather than asking if anyone is here, just ask your question to the channel.
<teward> rather than asking if anyone is around
<teward> then have patience
<Guest89155> teward,this is my first time on XChat...
<Seveas> hellofriends22: mount the drive somewhere, stick your wine games on it
<ioria> r0n  cat /var/log/kern.log
<teward> Guest89155: s/XChat/IRC/.  If you have an Ubuntu support question, please ask it to the channel generally.  If you don't have one, then you may want to look at #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat for social chat channels.  :)
<noobb> hi guys , This might not be the right place to ask this question, but seems general enough. I'm using 14.02 lts, trusty, trying to install a package (VirtualBox) which seems to require  dkms , however, i have installed that multiple times. something about a makefile, but not sure where that is. Any help appreciated!   http://pastebin.com/5GDu895P
<hellofriends22> Seveas, will wine/ubuntu still be able to find them when I move the folder somewhere else?
<Seveas> hellofriends22: sure.
<hellofriends22> well, thats easier than I originally thought, thanks a bunch
<aikidouke> noobb: and do you have linux-headers-3.10.18 package installed as the error message suggests?
<noobb> yes, i do as far as i know
<r0n> ioria, same acpi errors and this comes up 2 times : vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<bekks> noobb: Just read the last line of your paste and install the kernel headers
<noobb> i mean i went through the process
<DrGrov> Who can I ask for hosting purposes for Ubuntu ISO's? Could someone PM me since I would like to contribute in some way.
<noobb> i did install those
<r0n> looks like it might be related to the nvidia driver
<ioria> r0n  driver issue
<ioria> ?
<r0n> it's different version than 14.04
<r0n> probably
<ioria> r0n  if you got the 3.13 kernel we could try ...
<aikidouke> noobb: can you run sudo dpkg -l linux* | grep ii
<aikidouke> noobb: does the current kernel you are using match up with your header package?
<noobb> minute
<r0n> ioria, i'll download it to try. One thing different aswell is that i've got an unknow device in the aditional driver list
<r0n> looks like its related to the proc
<r0n> intel proc
<noobb> no packages found matching linux-headers-3.10.30-031030-generic_3.10.30-031030.201402131735_amd64.deb
<ioria> r0n  proc or graphic card
<ioria> r0n  is embedded ?
<r0n> embedded i think
<noobb> Linux localhost 3.10.18
<noobb> thats weird
<r0n> ioria, it's i7 with nvidia card, got nvidia-prime to switch between both
<aikidouke> noobb: try installing the headers package again, not what process you are following for installing vbox, but this one looks simple enough: http://www.linuxtechi.com/install-virtualbox-in-ubuntu-14-10/
<ioria> r0n  you are so complicated, man :-P
<aikidouke> noobb: sorry, meant to say Im not sure what process your are following
<r0n> ioria, i know ! Sorry, first time for me too
<r0n> it's so weird
<ioria> r0n  ok
<noobb> <aikidouke> I did this multiple times already : wget http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.10.30-saucy/linux-headers-3.10.30-031030
<Captonjamason> how may one use a neat portable scanner on ubuntu?
<noobb> then i did this sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.10.30 etc
<Captonjamason> hello?
<aikidouke> noobb: can you cat /var/log/vbox-install.log
<Captonjamason> how can i use a neat scanner on linux
<aikidouke> Captonjamason: I have no idea what a neat scanner is, have you tried plugging it in and seeing if it shows up as a device?
<Captonjamason> yes
<Captonjamason> http://www.neat.com/products/neatreceipts/
<Captonjamason> thats what scanner i have
<terrasapien> Captonjamason, is it plugged in via USB?
<aikidouke> Captonjamason: according to their website, they dont claim to support linux. If it has a usb plug on it, try plugging it in. If it doesnt work, you may need to write your own kernel module or something :)
<genii> Hm, that scanner, according to their Mac page is compatible with Fujitsu models s300m,s1500m,s510m,s1100m,s1300m, HP OfficeJet j6480, Canon Pixma mp480 and mx310   ....probably can use one of those SANE backends for it
<c_korn> how can I enable text file thumbnails in nautilus (Ubuntu 15.04)?
<noobb> this is in regards to my attempt to get virtualbox install on 14.02 lts, but after installing linux-headers-3.10.18 package, etc, and   installing virtual box from  multiverse which seems to be handling dependencis , I still get this this error : The VirtualBox Linux kernel driver (vboxdrv) is either not loaded or there is a permission problem with /dev/vboxdrv. Please reinstall the kernel module by executing
<rzeka> Hello. How long does Ubuntu keep logs (auth and syslog)?
<k1l> noobb: what gives you "uname -a"?
<noobb> also there is no /dev/vboxdrv
<noobb> uname -a Linux localhost 3.10.18 #1
<k1l> that kernel is out of support anyway
<noobb> in?well shoulh kernal aga theange i cg
<k1l> wait, you said its a 14.04. that should never have had 3.10 since it started with 3.13
<k1l> what is "lsb_release -d"?
<noobb> thats true , but it didnt work with 3.10 either so i followed some old threads i suppose
<k1l> lets please make it clear what system that is now
<k1l> <k1l> what is "lsb_release -d"?
<noobb> lsb_release -d Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<genii> rzeka: However long is specified in the main file /etc/logrotate.conf, or in specific files under /etc/logrotate.d/   directory. Usually it will just keep 4 weeks of auth.log for instance, then rotate that to auth.log.1.gz etc and just keep incrementing the numbers.
<k1l> install "linux-generic" then please
<noobb> using apt-get?
<feodoran> i cannot run "amdcccle" (command not found), however apt-get tells me the package "fglrx-amdcccle" is installed and the fglrx driver in general should be installed as well. how is this possible?
<k1l> noobb: yes.
<k1l> noobb: 3.10 was never a official ubuntu kernel. so you manually did stuff there.
<noobb> yes, i was following some thread on the web
<k1l> install the package i named. then reboot to an actual usefull kernel.
<hutch78> where is the best place to get started learning Ubuntu? i have a little experience with CentOS but I am ready to make the transition!
<zykotick9> !manual | hutch78
<ubottu> hutch78: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zykotick9> hutch78: not sure that's "the best" but it's a start...
<hutch78> thank you :)
<maarhart> if I reboot my laptop with the lid closed, I cannot see anything. the external display goes to sleep at some point of the boot. and also the laptop display shuts down. I need to shut down the laptop by pressing the power button. the computer boots though
<maarhart> any solution / suggestion?
<EriC^^> maarhart: are you using unity?
<maarhart> lubuntu desktop
<EriC^^> try going to settings > power or something similar
<hutch78> im using ubuntu for my first remote server today - what directory do rails apps typically live in?
<maarhart> the problem occurs while I see the Ubuntu logo. I tried that already EriC^^
<bobita> can anybody tell me if i can move the subtitle of a movie forward or backward in smplayer? cuz is not sync well
<EriC^^> maarhart: in unity there's an option about closing the lid
<EriC^^> maarhart: type gsettings list-recursively | grep lid-close
<maarhart> ok
<maarhart> I have tried ignoring handlelidswitch
<maarhart> I am booting with the lid open to try that Eric__
<maarhart> Eric__ : I am back in one second.
<maarhart> Eric__: ok I am back. here comes a pastebin
<EriC^^> ok
<maarhart> http://pastebin.com/TmN95nLA
<feodoran> can somebody help me to figure out why ubuntu can't run "amdcccle"? fglrx is installed (at least I think it is)
<TiK> maarhart: what did you want it to do?
<EriC^^> maarhart: it looks ok
<k1l> feodoran: "apt-cache policy fglrx" in a pastebin please
<maarhart> TiK: my issue is that if I reboot with the lid closed, at some point of the ubuntu logo my external display goes to sleep and the internal display turns off.. and there is no way to turn it back on
<TiK> maarhart: you have an external monitor so on the laptop hit Fn and mine is f8 to turn the monitor on
<maarhart> Tik: okay, I can try, but why would I need to to that
<feodoran> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10929944/
<EriC^^> it resets when you restart the pc
<EriC^^> nothing to do with ubuntu
<k1l> feodoran: its not installed. "sudo apt-get install fglrx" will install it
<maarhart> what resets when I restart?
<EriC^^> maarhart: which display to use as output
<maarhart> okay so which channel should I ask for help?
<maarhart> it is during the ubuntu logo so I assume it has to do with systemd
<feodoran> k1l: will it not be installed when you select fglrx in the settings?
<EriC^^> maarhart: oh
<EriC^^> maarhart: press esc and it should show the boot process
<k1l> feodoran: obviously its not installed. i dont know what you selected anywhere else
<maarhart> I can see grub in the external display for example
<maarhart> Eric__: I tried but it does not
<maarhart> the external display just goes to sleep. The laptop display goes off. Esc doesn't do anything
<maarhart> I didn't try fn-f8
<maarhart> but the computer seems to boot okay. at least the mythtv backend works :)
<feodoran> k1l: i am not sure how exactly it is called in english, but there is this "additional drivers" dialog where I can select between x.org, fglrx and fglrx-updates
<maarhart> I just want to be able to close that stupid lid
<bhdr> hi, i've used two os from 2 years at the same time and before once week, my computer has a one os that is ubuntu 14.04. However i didn't used it because of errors. Sometimes i saw fatal errors, sth i saw unnecessary grub (because there is a one os, no necessary grub), so my computer start slowly than slowly. After that i have 'KERNEL PANIC' and my computer never begin 2 days. it didn't neither flash-disc nor cd-dvd. Force i've done it but i obtained same situat
<bhdr> ion. What can i do? What is the problem? Bios or boot or sshd or something like this. Please help me!
<k1l> feodoran: what did you choose there then?
<XenophonF> has anyone else run into configuration errors in 15.04 with the modemconfig package?
<feodoran> k1l: fglrx of course
<k1l> feodoran: use apt-get now like i said.
<k1l> feodoran: i dont know what went wrong with your GUI setting
<maarhart> Eric__, TiK: any other workarounds?
<feodoran> k1l: amdcccle does still not work
<feodoran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10929967/
<lamesa> anybody uses augeas?
<k1l> feodoran: you need to restart the xserver at least
<k1l> feodoran: which means, logout.
<obscura> hey guys
<feodoran> i restarted the whole computer
<maarhart> okay, I gave up. thanks anyway
<obscura> I want to start learning about linux driver programming and already started reading the book "Linux Device Drivers" which is often recommended for this purpose
<petrvs> hi
<aikidouke> trying to understand vim config..if I (Ubuntu 15.04) run vim as my regular user, I don't have access to colorschemes or plugins in /usr/share/vim/vim74, which is owned by root/root and is 644 perms. If I run vim as root, I do have access. I do not have a .~/.vimrc file.
<obscura> which devices are easy to program? I want to do more than just programming virtual devices as it is done in the book
<obscura> they can also cost something (although hopefully not too much)
<petrvs> aikidouke: you could make one
<k1l> feodoran: was "fglrx-amdcccle" installed too?
<bhdr> hi, i've used two os from 2 years at the same time and before once week, my computer has a one os that is ubuntu 14.04. However i didn't used it because of errors. Sometimes i saw fatal errors, sth i saw unnecessary grub (because there is a one os, no necessary grub), so my computer start slowly than slowly. After that i have 'KERNEL PANIC' and my computer never begin 2 days. it didn't neither flash-disc nor cd-dvd. Force i've done it but i obtained same situat
<bhdr> <bhdr> ion. What can i do? What is the problem? Bios or boot or sshd or something like this. Please help me
<aikidouke> do I need to create my own ~/.vim directory?
<obscura> I mean, which devices are easy to make drivers for
<TiK> obscura: so copy that file to /root
<aikidouke> with all of the colorschemes and plugins?
<petrvs> aikidouke: ~/.vimrc, if you want
<obscura> I don't want to program the device directly
<petrvs> aikidouke: you can potentially copy root's
<petrvs> obscura: might talk to #kernel
<aikidouke> ok thank you
<feodoran> k1l: it is available in /usr/lib/fglrx/bin and complaims about some problem, and that the drivers is maybe not installed (correctly)
<k1l> feodoran: pastebin the logs/errors.
<feodoran> k1l: do you mind if it is in german?
<k1l> nope i dont mind. although there is #ubuntu-de
<feodoran> k1l: i know, but I thought here are maybe more people
<marianne> question - when you upgrade the OS through the software updater, do you lose all the things you have already installed like the flash player fix and and other codecs?
<stacks88> nah you shouldnt
<k1l> marianne: no
<marianne> I'm going to need to do it twice...once to 14.10 and then to 15.04...
<k1l> yes
<marianne> so,I should be good ?
<feodoran> k1l: running /usr/lib/fglrx/bin/amdcccle displays an error dialog (pastebin.com/WQ4Bxqzz ) and prints to the terminal: "sh: 1: gnome-session: not found" (I use XFCE in case it is important)
<k1l> better have a backup when murphys law strikes back
<stacks88> but yeah good point, make a backup of anything you feel is super important
<k1l> feodoran: what card do you use at all?
<marianne> k1l: nothing on it that i really need to keep, it's anew laptop
<feodoran> k1l: HD 8750M
<stacks88> these days, i have a remote server that is dedicated solely to storing a backup
<stacks88> offsite backup essentially, im too paranoid
<k1l> feodoran: and please show a "dpkg -l | grep fglrx"
<stacks88> not sure how for years i went without an offsite backup
<stacks88> how or why*
<feodoran> k1l: paste.ubuntu.com/10930108
<k1l> feodoran: see dmesg log and xorg log what is going on with that driver
<feodoran> k1l: there is an integrated intel graphics as well
<onemansubmarine> hello folks, I have a problem with my WLAN connection. If I close my lid and the laptop go to sleep, it won't reconnect when I reopen the lid
<reborn> two week ago, i clean up dust in a tower desktop, because of loud fan, so it was so quiet, and then today, again loud my mom tell me, that, and i'm also deaf, but it can possible to caused by VLC Media Player, or not sure. any idea? i am running ubuntu mate 15.04
<feodoran> k1l: dmesg paste.ubuntu.com/10930156  xorg paste.ubuntu.com/10930176
<k1l> feodoran: [    28.193] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<reborn> be right back.
<feodoran> k1l: great ... or not. what can I do?
<k1l> feodoran: make sure you have the kernel headers installed mathcing your kernel version
<feodoran> k1l: what is the easiest way to check this?
<k1l> "dpkg -l |grep linux-headers" and "uname -a" should match
<feodoran> k1l: I have 3.16.0-34 and the corresponding headers
<k1l> feodoran: are the headers prefaced with (ii) ?
<feodoran> k1l: yes
<reborn> hey
<feodoran> well without the parenthesis at least
<k1l> feodoran: please see the logs in /var/log/apt what did happen after the fglrx install.
<feodoran> k1l: thats a directory, which file? history.log or term.log?
<k1l> feodoran: term
<reborn> my computer has again fan loud, after clean up dust, i'm suspect it caused from VLC media player, not sure. any idea?
<feodoran> k1l: paste.ubuntu.com/10930310
<k1l> reborn: see "htop" what is causing cpu load
<reborn> red with font -11?
<epx998> running an lsof on a nsf mount dir shows this (deleted) flag, activation.jar (deleted)
<epx998> What does that flag mean?
<reborn> here's link http://imgur.com/0UzSEAA
<k1l> reborn: sort after cpu load would be easier
<reborn> what do you mean by that?
<k1l> feodoran: are you sure you rebooted?
<reborn> hey another picture, of sesnors.  http://imgur.com/4Bocg0r
<feodoran> k1l: log file ends at 22:43, uptime is about 30 min: paste.ubuntu.com/10930372
<feodoran> k1l: so, yes i am sure i rebooted
<k1l> feodoran: "lsmod |grep fglrx"
<feodoran> k1l: paste.ubuntu.com/10930394
<darthanubis> fwiw, the oss ati/amd drivers are excellent
<hadifarnoud> how do u comment in crontab? with #?
<darthanubis> Could'nt run Google Earth with fglrx
<vlt> hadifarnoud: Yes.
<hadifarnoud> cheers
<feodoran> darthanubis: afaik, the oss driver does not allow to switch easily between integrated and dedicated graphic
<feodoran> darthanubis: and fglrx should result in better performance
<darthanubis> ah, I'm on a desktop
<darthanubis> as far as the performance that depends on the card
<darthanubis> for 6450 it does not
<reborn> which you running distro?
<darthanubis> ubuntu
<reborn> verison?
<darthanubis> 15.04
<k1l> feodoran: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<reborn> did you installed fglrx?
<darthanubis> me?
<reborn> yes?
<darthanubis> yes
<feodoran> k1l: paste.ubuntu.com/10930441
<reborn> you were say, could not running on google earth, right?
<k1l> feodoran: dont know then
<darthanubis> yes
<reborn> AMD Graphic 6450, yes?
<feodoran> k1l: thats disappointing. but thx anyway
<darthanubis> yes
<reborn> i have same, let me see what's wrong went goes.
<feodoran> what do i have to do to completely remove fglrx? maybe reinstalling afterwards helps
<k1l> sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<darthanubis> reborn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870917
<feodoran> I did that, anything else?
<darthanubis> reborn, that's what happened
<daswebmastri> Anyone trying Ubuntu Mate?
<reborn> that's weird, mine does good running, and perfect. that's weird, Did you reinstall fglrx?
<reborn> i am running ubuntu mate
<daswebmastri> Do you have any issues with your bluetooth?
<reborn> hey how can i reply to username?
<daswebmastri> Uhhh?
<kostkon> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<darthanubis> It works with symlinking and mv, and a whole lot of nonsense with the OSS drivers. I have video hardware acceleration. I'm not new to this rodeo. This is why I dropped Nvidia. My Kodi box as another 6XXXX and again, OSS driver, with flawless hardware acceleration. I don't even have to run amdcccle or whatever to turn tearfree option. Tear free out the box. Even in Kubuntu. I can use EGL, since glx will be depreciated.
<noobb> this is in regards to my effort to install virtualbox on 14.02. at  some point in this fiasco i made the ill advised decision to install the 13.10 kernel, to get get my system back to normal, since that move didnt seem to help matters, i ran 'sudo apt-get install linux-generic' Unfortunately now the terminal window that i ran that n is now frozen with a purple text screen telling me sudo apt-get install linux-generic.
<petrvs> noobb: 'reset'?
<reborn> no bluebooth
<reborn> no issue.
<daswebmastri> It works, but it always boots turned off.
<daswebmastri> I have to run rfkill unblock all
<dtscode> hey guys... i ran dtscode@dtscode-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install visualboyadvance visualboyadvance-gtk but i cant find visual boy advance anywhere
<noobb> yea, i can reset, but how do i get the original kernal back?
<petrvs> noobb: 'reset' is a command
<xangua> dtscode: did you run apt-get update¿
<dtscode> xangua, no. let me try that
<noobb> i ran reset, it didnt seem to do anything
<dtscode> thanks xangua that worked
<yuciyuar> is there a command forcing to overwrite files when installing via apt-get?
<darthanubis> ?
<yuciyuar> when i try to remove and reinstall applications, it doesnt make clean install
<bekks> darthanubis: Whats the actual issue behind that question?
<k1l> yuciyuar: use purge instead of remove
<darthanubis> bekks, excuse me?
<darthanubis> why is dash not showing my applications?
<yuciyuar> k1l, purge doesnt clear all files that installed together
<darthanubis> meaning, why can't I browse application without typing them in the search?
<k1l> yuciyuar: the package manager can only remove files that are named in the package install scripts. what the program itself creates after the install is not the business of the package manager.
<CuriousThinker> darthanubis; the world is a cruel place
<k1l> darthanubis: you can
<darthanubis> found it
<CuriousThinker> darthanubis; and it's just as wonderful
<bekks> darthanubis: fatally tabfailed, I'm sorry.
<yuciyuar> k1l, right but it doesnt overwrite to this when reinstalling
<yuciyuar> how can i know where it installed packages
<k1l> yuciyuar: please lets switch from theoretical to the real issue. provide informations and logs/errormessages
<nnoobb> hi, for various reasons i rebuilt my kernel into 3.10. Now i want to restore it back to 3.13. However, when i run apt-get install linux-generic,
<nnoobb> the term window freezes up with a purple screen telling me its reconfiguring grub. Any te m? recover sy
<nnoobb> any ideas to recover system?
<k1l> what do the logs say? what was the issue?
<nnoobb> where are the logs?
<gryzor> distro layout
<k1l> /var/log and then dmesg or syslog. they get renamed to .0 or .1 after reboot
<CuriousThinker> k1l; do you use Ubuntu yourself?
<k1l> CuriousThinker: yep
<CuriousThinker> k1l; even when you could be using Arch?
<k1l> CuriousThinker: i dont think that suits into the ubuntu support channel
<k1l> CuriousThinker: if you want comparison of various linux distros you might better ask in ##linux
<nnoobb> this is in dpkg.log: 2015-04-28 17:56:47 status half-configured grub-pc:amd64 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1
<netlar> Is Snappy a good thing?
<nnoobb> apparently dpkg is running and i have to stop it
<k1l> netlar: it is.
<k1l> nnoobb: how long did you wait?
<nnoobb> immediately
<netlar> Is going to be a rolling release?
<k1l> nnoobb: does mean how many minutes?
<k1l> netlar: wait for the UOS for the dicsussions and decisions
<karmaghia> hey, so is anyone else having issues installing mariadb from the jmu.edu servers?
<nnoobb> what do you mean? wait for what?
<karmaghia> I'm getting all kinds of errors and when I go the the website, it looks like OpenDNS has marked it as malware
<netlar> k1l: Sorry the UOS?
<k1l> nnoobb: how long did you let it run untill you "stopped dpkg"
<k1l> nnoobb: some task can take some time depending on the power of the cpu
<k1l> netlar: ubuntu online summit. where stuff like that gets dicsussed from developers and community
<daftykins> karmaghia: not ubuntu repos? not really supported.
<karmaghia> sure, but it's the main mariadb repository afaik...
<nnoobb> i ran apt-get install linux-generic, then it eventually told me to run something else becaus eof dpkg, but i didnt wait to run it, howeverwhen the purple screen cam up a waited quite a bit
<daftykins> karmaghia: would perhaps their channel be more useful then?
<k1l> nnoobb: what system is that at all?
<karmaghia> daftykins: ah, I may have a workaround...
<nnoobb> 14.02
<k1l> nnoobb: desktop? laptop? server?
<nnoobb> its actually a chroot on a chromebook
<k1l> oh well. that info would have made sense at the beginning.
<nnoobb> sorry..
<KYD> Need help with old Dell Lat CPi-A. are there any sensors you can monitor in Conky? if so, What do i use?
<k1l> you will want to ask the chromebook guys on that. because thet chroot on a chromebook thing is a very hacky thing and differs from a regular ubuntu install.
<nnoobb> ok
<k1l> so there is a good chance you cant run regular ubuntu kernels on that.
<nnoobb> hmm, maybe
<nillawafer> If you are using a solution like crouton, then it simply uses the already booted ChromeOS kernel.
<nnoobb> yea, i think i remember reading that
<nillawafer> It is just chrooting into an Ubuntu-based environment.
<nnoobb> i havent found much it cant do
<sabayonweb8555> a friend of mine tells me ubuntu has lost its luster
<petrvs> sabayonweb8555: you don't say
<petrvs> nnoobb: what model is it?
<nnoobb> its an acer cb3 - 111
<nnoobb> its a beaut
<petrvs> cb3-111?
<sabayonweb8555> but fedora is picking up the torch and moving forward
<nillawafer> There is no need to do anything with kernels if you are using a crouton set up. It is just using the already booted ChromeOS kernel.
<k1l> sabayonweb8555: lets stick to ubuntu support in here, thanks
<petrvs> doesn't look like that one comes with seabios
<petrvs> not sure how much effort changing the OS would be, probably heaps of
<nillawafer> Changing OS completely on that Acer would be pretty tough... you would probably have to flash the BIOS, etc.
<daftykins> which is offtopic here :) (chromebook modding)
<nillawafer> daftykins: exactly
<sabayonweb8555> anyone tryed the chinese ubuntu version deepin?
<petrvs> sabayonweb8555: probably someone
<Ben64> sabayonweb8555: its not supported here
<Jordan_U> sabayonweb8555: This channel only supports official flavors of Ubuntu. Deepin is not Ubuntu.
<petrvs> you would probably have to make hardware modifications
<petrvs> it's quite simple on some chromebooks, though
<petrvs> gotta research before you purchase, alas
<petrvs> or be wiling to return
<sabayonweb8555> its ubuntu at heart
<petrvs> sabayonweb8555: right, but, you're still taking a poll =)
<Jordan_U> sabayonweb8555: Not supported here, period. Please stop trying to discuss things that are offtopic.
<teward> sabayonweb8555: no, that's not a supported variant of Ubuntu.  Discussion therein is offtopic, and I suggest you listen to Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> sabayonweb8555: Or move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sabayonweb8555> lets all make 1m of silence then
<teward> that works too :)
<skinux> I'm wondering about ideas for an application that could be developed using Ubuntu SDK, which would have potential for hundreds to thousands of users and be commercial worthy?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  a GUI for NSF coonnections
<daftykins> skinux: off topic
<nillawafer> sklinux: #ubuntu-offtopic
<skinux> MonkeyDust: Define NSF
<Pandorian> is there a way to view a filtered log of the successfully executed terminal commands?
<gzcwnk> hi, I just installed a gui on my server but it now boots to a gui, I odnt want that, how can i get it to go back to cli only ?  looks like im in runlevel2 on ubuntu 14
<daftykins> ubuntu doesn't use run levels afaik
<ubuntu783> hi all is there a queu?
<esde> nope
<esde> just ask
<esde> *e
<petrvs> triage in yo face!
<petrvs> gzcwnk: which GUI?
<ubuntu783> cool thanks, anyone notice brightness jump (maybe gamma) in 15.04 and no brightness slider?
<gzcwnk> gnome
<k1l> !text | gzcwnk
<ubottu> gzcwnk: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gzcwnk> i did a apt-get install xinit gnome so i get startx
<ubuntu783> is brightness slider missing in 15.04 gnome normal or just on my system?
<gzcwnk> hmm messy
<reborn> ubuntu783, did reinstall?
<gzcwnk> no such thing as boot-repair
<ubuntu783> did upgrade from 14.10
<skinux> Curious...Given a amount of hacking going on these days, is it worth while to install a Network Intrusion system onto a single laptop, or do well configured firewalls such as IPTables suffice?
<gzcwnk> that grub.conf is comlex
<gzcwnk> complex
<reborn> ubuntu783, no i mean, package reinstall.
<gzcwnk> ie i cant tell which line to append "text" to
<ubuntu783> no i dont think so?
<Ben64> gzcwnk: you shouldn't be editing grub.conf directly
<reborn> ubuntu783, what are you running on distro?
<k1l> gzcwnk: no. you change the /etc/default/grub and let the grubscripts run again to create the .conf
<Jordan_U> gzcwnk: You don't edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg, you edit /etc/default/grub. Specifically, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Simple-configuration.html
<ubuntu783> on 2 different systems no brightness slider anymore, sorry dont know distro?
<reborn> ubuntu 15.04?
<petrvs> ubuntu783: cat /etc/*release* /etc/*version*
<gzcwnk> that isnt waht the doc says
<ubuntu783> yes 15.04
<reborn> ubuntu783, try what petrvs say.
<ubuntu783> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=15.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=vivid DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 15.04" NAME="Ubuntu" VERSION="15.04 (Vivid Vervet)" ID=ubuntu ID_LIKE=debian PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 15.04" VERSION_ID="15.04" HOME_URL="http://www.ubuntu.com/" SUPPORT_URL="http://help.ubuntu.com/" BUG_REPORT_URL="http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/" jessie/sid
<gzcwnk> oh god how do i turn off colours in vi? lol
<Finetundra> hello, can I have someone walk me through installing to a chrome book?
<Jordan_U> gzcwnk: Yes, it is. What documentation are you looking at that says otherwise?
<_war10ck_> gzcwnk: What happened with vi now?
<gzcwnk>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<k1l> gzcwnk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Temporarily_for_an_Existing_Installation point 1. and keep in mind we have grub2 since ages
<gzcwnk> man how to make something so basic, complex
<ubuntu783> reborn yours still has brightness slider after upgrade?
<gzcwnk> i want it to boot to cli permanantly
<piotr_k> hello all
<Jordan_U> gzcwnk: Nowhere on that page is editing of "grub.conf" mentioned. Please quote the exact sentence where it is suggested that you edit "grub.conf".
<gzcwnk> it did before i installed a gui
<gzcwnk> jordan its implying it as it doesnt say how to do it
<DeezNutSinYoMout> whats sup faggots
 * DeezNutSinYoMout eat this dick
<reborn> ubuntu783, did you tried control?
<ubuntu783> sorry control?
<reborn> optional control.
<ubuntu783> dont know this
 * ILikelinuxAndMoe these nuts in yo mouth am i right?
<gzcwnk> Ok, I'll keep googling
<piotr_k> my friend have killed me with one question about ubuntu. When an app added to startup applications in ubuntu what is really happening behind sceens? systemd service is created?
<piotr_k> I cannot track this one
 * IDKRandomIsbae i fucked bitches
 * IDKRandomIsbae i fucked bitches
<IDKRandomIsbae> s
<piotr_k> can anyone help?
<bekks> !autostart | piotr_k
<ubottu> piotr_k: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<sneak> hi. i installed libname-dev to build a package. i build and installed a package that the package manager doesn't know about. i'd like to remove libname-dev via autoremove and keep libname. how do i tell the package manager that libname is a required dependency? do i just specify both when i install?
<reborn> pior_k, give ue what you have got a problem.
<Jordan_U> piotr_k: Which "startup applications"? Those started at login, or those started at boot?
<Monkanamous> what's up with the random people coming in here with the trash talk?  haha, are those bots?
<k1l> Monkanamous: dont mind the trolls
<Monkanamous> so those aren't bots? i see.
<piotr_k> I think that those started at login added using "Startup Applications"
<piotr_k> the utility which pops up when you are searching startup applications using unity dash
<Monkanamous> this might be a good linux question, has anyone got the USB video adapters working with Ubuntu or any Linux Distro?  asides from using there new neavou driver i believe.
<piotr_k> I'm just wondering, how to reproduce the exact same thing using CLI, not the startup applications utility..
<bluenemo> hi guys. I'm trying to setup a routed bridge on my hetzner.de Server. I have some config error somewhere, the kvm guest system using the bridge can send icmp requests out, but does not get any response: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/b89aaa03/ I disabled the firewall and set ip_forward to 1
<bekks> bluenemo: Define "routed bridge".
<bekks> A router and a bridge are operating on different OSI layers.
<Jordan_U> piotr_k: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8247706/start-script-when-gnome-starts-up
<bluenemo> bekks, pretty much what hetzner.de is describing here http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Netzkonfiguration_Debian/en#Routed_.28brouter.29
<piotr_k> Jordan_U: Thank you ;)
<Jordan_U> piotr_k: You're welcome.
<Monkanamous> ...
<piotr_k>  bluenemo: you dont have to set ip_forward to 1 on the host machine to forward traffic from vm througout bridge
<bluenemo> aho k
<bluenemo> http://paste.debian.net/169760/ looks kinda strange
<T3> hey! Is there an IRC channel where I can talk about ubuntu tomcat packages?
<bluenemo> shouldnt interfaces be nothing on br0?
<piotr_k> no
<piotr_k> correct me if i'm wrong but you have the following scenario
<someone235> Hi, I followed this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html but when I try to connect to the ftp server it always say "530 Login incorrect."
<someone235> Someone knows why?
<petrvs> ftp is insecure, sure you want it?
<daftykins> it does often get setup by people that come here for no good reason
<someone235> petrvs, what is the alternative?
<petrvs> someone235: ssh+ftp, usually
<petrvs> you can call it sftp if you want, but also you can just call it ssh
<tlt> you can point your ftpd to localhost and just use ssh on the way there also
<ni638629> hello
<petrvs> 'lo
<petrvs> openssh is also miles simpler to configure
<petrvs> basically it just works the moment you install it
<petrvs> and it's already secure
<someone235> petrvs, what is wrong with ftp?
<Ben64> ancient, not secure, harder to set up, etc
<petrvs> ^
<petrvs> it's both insecure _and_ harder to set up
<petrvs> it's all cons
<tlt> all goes plaintext over the internet
<tlt> that's never acceptable
<petrvs> harder to set up is just a simple software problem
<petrvs> insecure is a fundamental design flaw
<Ben64> 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server' done, you got sftp
<petrvs> it's sometimes acceptable, but not really ever worth doing more work for
<daniel31> hello all. I have ubuntu 14.10 with an encrypted home directory and I'm looking forward to a fresh install of kubuntu as it happens on a new SSD i have bought specially. when I boot into my new OS, what will I need to do to access the encrypted files in my old encrypted home? (i.e. what should I do now, before I say goodbye to this edition of the distro?)
#ubuntu 2015-04-29
<acz32> daniel31: many would argue HDDs are much more secure than SSDs, if you care
<daftykins> sounds like a dubious claim to me
<acz32> daftykins: what is known is that securely erasing SSDs isn't trivial like it is with HDD
<daftykins> that is not the same as your first statement
<daftykins> also, i bet you'd have the same troubles trying to secure erase both types
<acz32> daniel31: you should copy your home directory so you can move it onto the SSD
<bazhang> this sounds like a good discussion for the offtopic channel
<daftykins> except that i am both going to bed and not going to join that, so there's no need to tell regulars the rules :)
<EriC^^> daniel31: you should copy the files unencrypted from your home dir to a backup location, along with the list of manually installed packages
<SchrodingersScat> I heard it's harder to recover from an SSD, sounds like a security plus.  daniel31 I would start with a backup, I'm running mine now, I'm in a similar position.
<petrvs> I heard ssds cause cancer
<acz32> daftykins: erasing an HDD is easy, you just have to wait a long time
<petrvs> but in reality they just give you faster access
<petrvs> acz32: not that long
<daftykins> acz32: please take note of the off topic warning.
<aaanderse> i see a package called totem-mozilla in utopic and previous releases, this package doesn't exist in vivid... where is the best place to ask why it doesn't exist anymore? "ubuntu developers" are lested as the maintainer
<acz32> petrvs: depends on the size of the disk, of course
<daftykins> also, i cannot continue this conversation as i am leaving :)
<acz32> daftykins: bye
<daniel31> I see. Thanks for the input guys. Is there no easy way to access the encrypted files if I know the password then? Why not just boot back into the HDD (connected over USB) and copy the files to the SSD after the new distro is installed?
<petrvs> acz32: well, the larger the disk, likely the more ram & proc powe you have, and consequently the faster the wipe, too
<petrvs> not necessarily, though, of course
<petrvs> but mostly, there is rarely a reason to wipe a disk
<daniel31> As it happens, I need the SSD for speed (I am a photography and a software developer). The encryption is nice against the threats I face, but it's hardly a life-or-death situation. :-)
<petrvs> usually the case =)
<petrvs> I missed the beginning of your issue, though
<acz32> daniel31: like we said, just back up /home and copy it onto the SSD after you re-install the OS
<daniel31> thanks guys :-)
<acz32> daniel31: so you are creating /home on the SSD?
<acz32> is it that big. i think most people put /root on there and /home on a HDD
<daniel31> well its 256gb. I intend to have the entire OS on it since its my laptop I cant really have two. the old HDD will be retired into a backup medium and media/large file storage over usb.
<acz32> 256GB. nice
<daniel31> I really want to be able to mount my old encrypted home temporarily in my new install. not sure if thats possible tho.
<acz32> daniel31: yes, it is. some file managers even handle that if you click on an encrypted volume
<daniel31> thats good to know acz32. no need to backup the encrypted key or some thing like that then? all I need is my user password?
<acz32> daniel31: if you're ok mounting from commandline if your file manager doesn't pop up a nice GUI dialog, then sure
<voidDotClass> My dock is really annoying, i've set it to auto hide and show when i move mouse to left, sensitivity at max, but i still have to move my mouse at least 3-4 times before it finally shows
<voidDotClass> is there a trick i'm missing, or can i use a keyboard shortcut for showing it
<daniel31> thanks acz32. thats all I need to know I think. off to bed now. bye guys!
<penos> hello
<petrvs> 'lo
<zykotick9> daniel31: ymmv, but i'd strongly suggest using LUKS over "home directory encryption"
<Guest67820> Hello Ubuntu channel
<urielsalis_> Hi, how I can copy ubuntu xorg config to another distro like arch?
<ryan_461> Guest67820:  Hi
<gioankminh> hello
<gioankminh> i am a new ubuntu mate
<Guest67820> Anyone faced a failed Ubuntu upgrade from lucid to precise? There was not enough room in /boot partition and it aborted the upgrade. Now it shows that I’m on Precise, but with an old kernel and I’m not even sure if all the upgrade steps completed properly. Did anyone experience a similar situation?
<gioankminh> i want come in to group linux, please, sent me server
<notaeon> ##linux ?
<gioankminh> ##linux?
<gioankminh> ##linux ?
<urielsalis_> /join ##linux
<gioankminh> i don't join it
<urielsalis_> You have to register your nick
<bazhang> gioankminh, yes you did
<urielsalis_> You must register your IRC nickname, using the command /msg NickServ REGISTER password email in here. Remember to use a valid email.
<kazdax> Hi i like to install Ubuntu .. I have windows installed and i want to install vai the network
<petrvs> kazdax: why via the network
<kazdax> what are the steps i should take to install ubuntu over the network and i dont have a parition already ..so i need to make a partition
<petrvs> mmm, making a partition _can_ be tedious
<petrvs> it _can_ also be not 100% safe
<petrvs> it's infinitely simpler to buy another disk, if you can afford it
<petrvs> you'll need the extra storage eventually anyway
<kazdax> Its a laptop
<petrvs> how tedious =)
<kazdax> and i installed my windows right now with a netork
<kazdax> network
<petrvs> well, to properly resize partitions with Windows preinstalled
<kazdax> so i was not able to make partitions
<petrvs> you really need to make sure the filesystems are defragmented
<petrvs> and then resize
<petrvs> and then fsck
<petrvs> and then proceed with Ubuntu installation
<penos> fsck?
<petrvs> and before all that you should make a backup of anything you can't live without
<petrvs> fsck, FS check
<penos> fsck=fuck?
<petrvs> penos: almost =)
<penos> oh....
<petrvs> Unix hackers of yore didn't like typing
<petrvs> plus they _did_ like commands and names that resembled naughty words
<kazdax> can i do this all without a DVD
<kazdax> use like a USB drive
<kazdax> to repartition the disk
<petrvs> kazdax: you can, yes
<kazdax> and the ubuntu install over a netowrk ..do i mount the DVD and then share the drive
<Ben64> kazdax: you can install ubuntu from a usb disk
<petrvs> you can install over the network, too
<petrvs> but you need to figure out the partitioning/resizing first
<kazdax> network is faster
<Ben64> network is not faster
<petrvs> network is faster if you already know how to do it
<petrvs> but you don't =)
<kazdax> well for windows..i just shared the ISO over a netowrk
<kazdax> and executed it from the network
<kazdax> and it just did everything else ..i assume ubuntu does the same
<kazdax> so defragment the hardisk and then use fsck ?
<kazdax> I dont want to use windows anymore ..it gives me so many problems
<Ben64> kazdax: write the ubuntu iso to a usb drive, boot it, install, done
<kazdax> I rather use ubuntu
<kazdax> Ben64 yes i will do USB
<kazdax> but i need to repartition the disk
<kazdax> so i can install it
<Ben64> kazdax: the installer does that
<kazdax> ohh ?
<kazdax> so all i need is an ubuntu ISO and i can resize it within ?
<Ben64> yep
<kazdax> is the rezise thing hard to do ?
<Ben64> nope
<kazdax> it comes up when it ask whatt partition i was to install it on
<kazdax> ?
<kazdax> so it has an option that says resize
<Ben64> it gives you a few options, try it and see
<kazdax> i am asking because when i start doing it ..i dont have another computer to chat online and ask questions
<kazdax> okay one more question .. The network install isnt as easy as mounting the ISO and sharing it and then executing setup from the computer ?
<kazdax> just wondering if i can do a network insall ..if not ill be doing USB
<kazdax> one more question ..how to get ubuntu on the USB drive ?
<Ben64> !usb | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kazdax> thanks man
<kazdax> okay one more question ..does anyone of you use netflix on ubuntu ?
<kazdax> i think silverlight is microsoft windows only
<bazhang> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<kazdax> cool
<petrvs> netflix actually supports so-called "HTML5" video now
<petrvs> you mostly just need a recent browser version
<xangua> you need google chrome
<petrvs> simpler with chrome, yeah
<xangua> that ships with drm  ;) not just any browsers
<petrvs> that is the magic of the word mostly =)
<kazdax> okay what about after installing ubuntu ..will my ethernet work and wireless or do i need drivers for that ?
<kazdax> nevermind .. i think people have tried installing on this machine and it worked for hem
<kazdax> them
<kazdax> I will start using ubuntu for everything
<kazdax> I dont play window games anyways
<kazdax> I usually use it for reading PDF , watching netflix and listening to music
<kazdax> so i think ubuntu can do all that without much hassle
<petrvs> kazdax: ten'll get you twenty it'll all just work
<petrvs> if it doesn't, you can fix it
<petrvs> yeah it can do all that
<petrvs> it can even let you play most win32 games
<kazdax> okay ...what if i wanted to access windows paritition from ubuntu ?
<kazdax> for example my C drive ..when i am in ubuntu
<kazdax> can i save and read from that drive ?
<kazdax> even if it is NTFS
<petrvs> kazdax: yup
<kazdax> because i want to give my ubuntu ..half of the drive .. and if my ubuntu gets filled up use my windows Drive as a backup
<kazdax> cool
<petrvs> you can also do the reverse, if you want
<kazdax> okay cool
<kazdax> there used to be a time when this was not possible
<petrvs> mmmm
<petrvs> yeah I guess
<petrvs> maybe 15 years ago =)
<petrvs> things to progress, however slowly =)
<kazdax> okay whats step 3 persistence .. the value i need to add there
<kazdax> there is nothing about it on the ubuntu site you guys gave me
<kazdax> its USB creator
<kazdax> is persistence meaning how much space the ISO is
<kazdax> because its right now at zero and says live mode only
<Ben64> kazdax: no, its so changes you do to the live system will remain
<petrvs> kazdax: you don't need persistence
<kazdax> ahh i see
<kazdax> my USB is much slower than my netowrk
<kazdax> netowrk
<kazdax> network
<kazdax> The usb goes at 6 mb per secound ...my netowrk does 40 mb per secound
<Ben64> it would be done already if you just used the usb already
<petrvs> pretty sure there are more steps for a network install
<petrvs> _after_ you understand them
 * petrvs shrugs
<kazdax> i think with network install..i wont be able to repartition as on a usb wih the inbuilt ubuntu tools
<petrvs> dunno about that, but I do think it'd take longer
<kazdax> my USB could be messed up
<petrvs> could be
<petrvs> probably isn't
<kazdax> 6 mb secound ?
<kazdax> its to slow
<kazdax> isnt it ?
<Ben64> no
<kazdax> i see
<kazdax> okay i am going ahead and installing ubuntu ..i will come back using it for irc
<kazdax> thanks alot guys .if any problems ill get back to you guys
<petrvs> hokay
<ellen> buenas
<ellen> alguien aqui en español
<EriC^^> !es | ellen
<ubottu> ellen: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<docmur> I was running "ubuntu-vm-builder kvm trusty" and it just stays Calling Hook: Bootstrap, it was there for two hours
<petrvs> the mayor of the canals of Ubuntu...
 * petrvs giggles
<petrvs> good ole non-verbose automation
<xxtjaxx> Hi! I installed Ubuntu 14.04 but the ati driver packages appear to be broken. They are not installable and the binary drivers require inexistant packages. Any help? Has anyone had that issue?
<xxtjaxx> Fglrx is technically uninstallable right now.
<xangua> xxtjaxx: did you run apt-get update ?
<xangua> if you have an error message might be wise to share it too
<xxtjaxx> several times I believe by now.
<xxtjaxx> sure give me a second.
<EriC^^> xorg-api-15 thingy?
<EriC^^> somebody had that issue earlier
<xxtjaxx> http://paste.debian.net/169775/ there ya gp
<EriC^^> xorg-video-abi-*
<xxtjaxx> *go
<EriC^^> yup
<xxtjaxx> yup
<xxtjaxx> suggested fix?
<EriC^^> i recall telling him to install 2 packages
<kk0710> hey guys, I was having some serious problems with my realtek wireless adapter and was told to try running newere kernels, has a nyone run 4.1.0-040100rc1-generic
<EriC^^> the latter being abi-15 which pulled in something else, the first i can't recall
<xxtjaxx> can you press up a couple times and find it?
<EriC^^> xxtjaxx: it was about 2 weeks ago
<xxtjaxx> oh and I guess you don
<xxtjaxx> 't have a ssh shell with screen and irssi huh?
<EriC^^> nope
<xxtjaxx> ay caramba...
<EriC^^> hold on
<xxtjaxx> E: Package 'xorg-video-abi-14' has no installation candidat  .... dangit
<EriC^^> xxtjaxx: i think this was it sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<xxtjaxx> http://paste.debian.net/169783/
<xxtjaxx> nope
<EriC^^> ok i think it had to do with libcheese
<xxtjaxx> delete it?
<EriC^^> yes try sudo apt-get purge libcheese*
<karan> hey
<EriC^^> any luck xxtjaxx ?
<petrvs> heyo
<kazdax> i got it installed
<kazdax> right now trying to install flash layer
<kazdax> says Adobe-flashplugin not gound in the ubuntu software center
<kazdax> using adobes website to install
<EriC^^> kazdax: you have to enable the multiverse repository
<kazdax> how do i do that ?
<EriC^^> open the dash > software & updates
<kazdax> okay
<kazdax> now what do i do?
<kazdax> EriC^^,
<xxtjaxx> EriC^^: Yup installed and uninstalled $stuff..
<xxtjaxx> I'm installing xorg-core now then abi14 then fglrx?
<kazdax> the multi verse is already selected
<kazdax> but i still cant install flash player...someone said i should use google chrome and that chrome comes with it
<petrvs> for netflix, you can use chrome if you want
<xxtjaxx> update/refresh first. It has to fetch the index of the multiverse before it can give it to you
<petrvs> that is the path of least resistance
<xxtjaxx> Oh they enabled <video>?
<kazdax> even for other flash things ?
<petrvs> xxtjaxx: something like that
<kazdax> i want to do speed test ..so i need flash for it
<petrvs> kazdax: yes, actually
<xxtjaxx> kazdax: no.
<petrvs> chrome is actually also the path of least resistance for flash
<xxtjaxx> Not necessairly.
<petrvs> not my favorite browser, though
<petrvs> different issue =)
<kazdax> how do i get flash for firefox ?
<xxtjaxx> I like it(developer over here...)
<kazdax> also should i update the site to the repository for softwares ?
<xxtjaxx> man have I not done FOSS Desktop support in a while...
<kazdax> i heard doing that .. increases speed for downloads of software
<xxtjaxx> bs
<kazdax> well previously when i downloaded ubuntu and installed it
<kazdax> the downloads from the software center were very slow
<kazdax> so some guy said ..upload the repository links and it worked
<kazdax> but its working great right now tho
<kazdax> so no way to get flash for firefox
<kazdax> and its taking time to install chrome ..is that normal ?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer kazdax
<petrvs> xxtjaxx: developer of what? :p
<xangua> to install the flashplugin in firefox, you could also install ubuntu-restricted-extras to Also install flash, codecs, fonts
<kazdax> okay it says locked
<kazdax> i am using the ubuntu software installer right now
<EriC^^> kazdax: close the software & updates tab
<EriC^^> oh
<kazdax> its working
<Yuken> Can't access any websites right now besides the ubuntu repos and freenode, for some reason. What packages would I need to install to run Java, and Web-Java programs?
<xxtjaxx> petrvs: Various things on web pages
<petrvs> xxtjaxx: doesn't quite has the same ring as ", esq." =)
<petrvs> Yuken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<petrvs> 'browser plugin', etc.
<kazdax> did speed test on the internet
<petrvs> kazdax: neat
<kazdax> my internet is slower on ubuntu
<Yuken> petrvs: Thank you.
<petrvs> kazdax: nah
<kazdax> actually ...the upload is better
<kazdax> but download is much less
<petrvs> kazdax: nah
<petrvs> you can't really accurately gauge speed from speedtest.net anyway
<kazdax> yea but there is a huge difference
<petrvs> you need an enduring download
<petrvs> nah
<kazdax> okay ill try downloading a torrent with alot of seeds..and see if it reaches 7 mbs
<kazdax> if it does then the speed test failed else its slower for some reason
<petrvs> kazdax: you're already installed?
<kazdax> yes
<kazdax> I am on the ubuntu right now
<codepython777> is anyone using ubuntu on macbook here?
<notaeon> have done
<notaeon> codepython777: so what's your actual question?
<kazdax> so the speed test could be less on the ubuntu but if i did a torrent download..it should show u the same seed ?
<petrvs> kazdax: probably trivially less unreliable a test, sue
<petrvs> sure*
<kazdax> I am on the torrent itd doing ..3.4
<codepython777> notaeon: Do you have any pointer for an ubuntu image that i can burn on my ssd drive and boot from it externally on my mac?
<petrvs> from usb?
<notaeon> codepython777: you want to use a ssd as a bootable install medium? never tried that before
<kazdax> okay i reached 6.5
<codepython777> notaeon: yes, preferably using thunderbolt. Does anyone know if that works on a mac?
<kazdax> i guess you were riht
<kazdax> right
<Slowboat> good luck booting ubuntu from an external drive for mac. you're better off burning to a DVD
<notaeon> codepython777: no idea, but usually there are different key combos at boot to loadf from usb/firewire/network etc
<notaeon> codepython777: if the install iso is booted from the ssd, i don't see why that would be different from any other flash medium. but doing it from thunderbolt depends on whether the mac efi supports that
<notaeon> it does https://gigaom.com/2011/06/29/why-the-ability-to-boot-from-thunderbolt-on-a-mac-is-huge/
<notaeon> key combos here https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201255
<kazdax> ya its slower on ubuntu
<kazdax> its not reaching the max download
<kazdax> ill try doing the same torrent on my windows box and comapre to see ..if there is a difference in speed..ill come back
<xxtjaxx`> Hey! Anybody here good with kernel panics? This one made it on my desk after installing fglrx: http://paste.debian.net/169788/
<mattgyver> ...Before I got and purge my default firefox install can anyone confirm for me that there should in fact be an "Unpin tab" context menu item for tabs like in all other versions?
<mcc> Hi... I this morning told my Ubuntu 10.04 VPS (I would like to upgrade to another distro next...) to apt-get upgrade. A few minutes later, something happened, I don't know what, and services weren't running anymore. When I did apt-get upgrade again, I get: "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem". When I type that, I get "read-only file system".
<mcc> The filesystem is indeed mounted read only. I do not know what to make of this.
<Ben64> mcc: sounds like a filesystem error, or hard drive error, or both
<mcc> Hard drive error would be unusual because I am on a rackspace VM. Or whoever owns them now.
<mcc> if it is a fs error should I do something with fsck?
<Ben64> mcc: should look at logs first
<mcc> /var/log/syslog?
<Ben64> all of the logs
<xxtjaxx`> Does anybody here have any experience with fglrx Kernel Panics?
<webflashing> i changed from an amd vga to a new nvidia one. I installed the drivers from the official site but since then VLC doesnt play my videos. I can hear the audio but it freezes at the first frame. I want to try with another player, which one would you recommend?
<kk0710> guys I upgraded to the newest kernel but it didn't solve my problems so I wanted to go back, how do I remove it?
<XenophonF> i all - i'm trying to install ubuntu 15.04 on my macbookpro5,1, with root on a luks-encrypted ZFS volume
<XenophonF> yes, baroque, i realize
<XenophonF> here's what i've done so far - https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/5fdaac7e31f1903253c1
<XenophonF> i'm done with the install, but i'm not sure i have grub or initrd set up right
<XenophonF> update-initramfs doesn't seem to do anything, and now that i'm looking around on the file system, i can't seem to find the linux kernel
<XenophonF> i see the kernel headers and whatnot
<XenophonF> so i feel like i've missed a step
<HerroWorlds> test
<somsip> !test | HerroWorlds
<ubottu> HerroWorlds: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<XenophonF> would someone mind looking over that gist? maybe a fresh set of eyes will catch my mistake
<HerroWorlds> =D my client works except for when i try to connect to multple irc networks at the same time :*(
<ryan_461> kk0710: I don't know exactly how to do it but I imagine you have to boot an older kernel and then you can remove it with synaptic. People here know how to do it.
<XenophonF> ah, it's called linux-image
<XenophonF> so do i install linux-signed-generic to get all of the kernel packages installed?
<XenophonF> or do i need both linux-signed-generic and linux-image-generic?
<XenophonF> or some other combo?
<dtscode> hey guys... im running ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, and i closed it shut, and now when i open it up the screen remains black. i have another monitor attached, so im still able to use things, but i would like to make the laptop screen come back. how can i fix this?
<petrvs> dtscode: press a button?
<dtscode> petrvs, i have been... typing this required me to press buttons
<RedPenguin> hey all
<kk0710> man I am just having a heck of a time here
<kk0710> I am trying to fix my wireless issues with realtek, I am following post #5 instructions but am getting errors trying to make, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264505
<XenophonF> well, i guess installing both linux-signed-generic and linux-image-generic can't hurt
<RedPenguin> Anybody ever hear of Ubuntu crashing to where it throws up a white/black stripped screen and is non-responsive?
<RedPenguin> I checked various logs and I can't seem to find out what crashed
<XenophonF> RedPenguin: i've had nouveau crash on me, where it shows two red/blue-speckled bars in the upper right
<XenophonF> switching to the nvidia driver fixed it for me
<XenophonF> had to disable kms in order to boot, before i could install the nvidia driver
<XenophonF> that's the "nomodeset" kernel command line option
<RedPenguin> it just did it again but this time showed a blue bar'ed screen
<RedPenguin> I just fresh installed this system yesterday
<kk0710> also I am trying to figure out how to remove a newer kernel I tested but no longer want or at least make it default to the original kernel
<RedPenguin> XenophonF: yea you might be right, I am trying it without nouveau, as I don't think I was using that driver before
<webflashing> i changed from an amd vga to a new nvidia one. I installed the drivers from the official site but since then VLC doesnt play my videos. I can hear the audio but it freezes at the first frame. I want to try with another player, which one would you recommend?
<usucapiao> webflashing, have u tried to reset vlc preferences?
<webflashing> usucapiao, I did not. Let me try right now
<webflashing> usucapiao, I just did. No change
<linocisco> http://linuxers.org/tutorial/wget-proxy-how-run-wget-behind-proxy-server doesnt help to make wget work behind proxy with authentication
<Jonno_FTW> is there any easy way to wrap long lines in conky?
<fry> I'm trying to upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 and I am getting an error, "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<fry> Anyone know what I can do to fix this problem?
<nomelette> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.
<somsip> fry: do you have any PPA packages?
<fry> somsip: how can I find out if I do? I am not sure
<somsip> fry: Look in /var/log for release-upgrader log files that will have more details.
<somsip> fry: and follow up these two possibilities http://is.gd/jkqPHa http://is.gd/E9D4Df
<fry> somsip: "release-upgrader" doesnt exist in this directory
<RedPenguin> XenophonF: yea looks like it was the NVidia driver, I didn't need nomodeset, but it works now I believe, I originally turned off NVidia as Kodi for some reason was playing as if it was skipping
<fry> somsip: big list of broken xserver video packages
<fry> removed them
<bodhi_zazen> fry, it takes longer and is often less reliable to fix a failed upgrade then it does to do a fresh install . If you do a fresh install, and do NOT FORMAT / or if you have one /home your data in /home will be preserved
<fry> bodhi_zazen: I'm just going to try and upgrade after I get done writing this program. p2p software due in like 3 days for my research lab
<fry> professor already chewed me out once xD
<fry> cant afford to lose a day
<Guest6372> How do I get rid of a stuck window-resize icon in Unity?
<sudo_aptget_help> hey all so i've been trying to restart network-manager since installing 15.04 and all I get is this; restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<sudo_aptget_help> Just wondering if this is a know issue, or I am I some how doing something hiar brained :)
<penos> hello
<sudo_aptget_help> hello
<sudo_aptget_help>  there :)
<DarrenGao> hi, all
<petrvs> hi
<avatar> hallo
<jordanl> i'm currently using shotwell to manage my photos, but i'm looking for a better way to sync to the cloud so i can integrate w/ my mobile phone photos too
<jordanl> are there any photo management tools for ubuntu that integrate w/ cloud photo storage services? (like dropbox)
<Zerkalerka> hey guys is there a program like archey for ubuntu?
<somsip> Zerkalerka: what is archey? Link?
<al2o3-cr> somsip: archey display stats in terminal arch linux
<Zerkalerka> somsip: http://i.imgur.com/Gf4E7Sx.png
<somsip> Zerkalerka: everything seems to point here. Looks old https://github.com/djmelik/archey/downloads
<Zerkalerka> oh so you can use that on ubuntu as well?
<hardikAvijit> i am using unbuntu 12.04  and kernel 3.14.    but gettng kernel header problem       uing apt-get install kernal-header-'uname -r '  show xxx-ipv6 kernel header not found
<somsip> Zerkalerka: debs can be installed on ubuntu. I wouldn't want to put something from 2010 though
<pragomer> When booting live cd, how can I set "try ubuntu" and a specific language to default? ( I am remastering the ubuntu iso and I want to know what file(s) to edit/replace)
<cage_raphel> i need help!!  i am running ubuntu 14.04 LTS and my system time does not seem to sync with the actual internet time.
<somsip> !remaster | pragomer (something may be on here to help)
<ubottu> pragomer (something may be on here to help): Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<pragomer> sorry I am new to a irc chat.. what means the "!"
<somsip> !ntp | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<somsip> pragomer: it tells the bot to give you the answe to a FAQ
<pragomer> ah ok, thanks
<pragomer> cool :-)
<somsip> !brain | pragomer
<ubottu> pragomer: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Zerkalerka> somsip: ty, works fine though :)
<somsip> Zerkalerka: good result
<apireversesort> Hello
<apireversesort> Does anyone use private internet access for VPN here?
<somsip> apireversesort: what the real, ubuntu-related question there?
<apireversesort> what does the kill switch actually change
<apireversesort> in terms of network settings
<cage_raphel> somsip, i have gone through the documentation but it doesnt help..
<cage_raphel> somsip,  the system time settings is set to automatically get the time from the internet.. but it still shows the wrong time
<pragomer> is a file named "isolinux.cfg" still used by 14.04 or higher? Because I cannot find it on the ISO
<somsip> cage_raphel: have you followed this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Time_Synchronization_using_NTP
<hardikAvijit> root@interactcrmcloud:~# apt-get install kernel-headers-3.14.32-xxxx-std-ipv6-64
<hardikAvijit> Reading package lists... Done
<hardikAvijit> Building dependency tree
<hardikAvijit> Reading state information... Done
<hardikAvijit> E: Unable to locate package kernel-headers-3.14.32-xxxx-std-ipv6-64
<hardikAvijit> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'kernel-headers-3.14.32-xxxx-std-ipv6-64'
<somsip> hardikAvijit: does that package really exist?
<hardikAvijit> hi somsip
<hardikAvijit> how to check packege in not exit???
<somsip> !find headers | hardikAvijit
<ubottu> hardikAvijit: Found: android-headers, libxmu-headers, linux-headers-3.16.0-23, linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-lowlatency, linux-headers-virtual, linux-libc-dev, linux-libc-dev-arm64-cross, linux-libc-dev-armel-cross, linux-libc-dev-armhf-cross (and 50 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=headers&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<somsip> hardikAvijit: use the search link above ^^^
<hardikAvijit> hiii hearder list root@interactcrmcloud:~# apt-cache search kernel-header
<hardikAvijit> linux-libc-dev - Linux Kernel Headers for development
<hardikAvijit> kernel-package - A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages.
<hardikAvijit> linux-libc-dev-armel-cross - Linux Kernel Headers for development (for cross-compiling)
<hardikAvijit> linux-libc-dev-armhf-cross - Linux Kernel Headers for development (for cross-compiling)
<somsip> !paste | hardikAvijit
<ubottu> hardikAvijit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mantys89> hello, is there any way to change default terminal in nautilus "Open Terminal"? (Ubuntu 15.04)
<IC2D> do you think ubuntu is in ecline?
<IC2D> decline*
<Rand0m`> IC2D, decline ?
<somsip> !ot | IC2D
<ubottu> IC2D: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest66677> Is there a way to take a drag and drop screenshot in Ubuntu rather like how the mac does it?
<somsip> !info scrot | Guest66677
<ubottu> Guest66677: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (utopic), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<jnhghy> I've moved a ssd with ubuntu 12.04 from one box to another one and now the os is not shuting down is there a webpage that shows what I need to do? or anybody has any idea? from what I read I have to update grub? not sure how :)
<Guest66677> somsip: thanks
<somsip> Guest66677: I use xsnap but can't remember where I got it from
<somsip> !info xsnap
<ubottu> Package xsnap does not exist in utopic
<Finetundra> how do I launch network manafer from terminal?
<jasabella> nm-connection-editor?
<usucapiao> Finetundra, sudo start network-manager
<usucapiao> Finetundra, a good read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<Finetundra> how do I fix: /usr/bin/x: symblo lookup error?
<Finetundra> unable to conect to x server: connection refused
<PCatinean> hey guys
<PCatinean> why does ubuntu say bash: /usr/local/bin/flake8: No such file or directory
<hiexpo> hola
<PCatinean> when I type in flake8 since I removed with pip and used apt-get install python-flake8
<PCatinean> why is it still searching for it in the other?
<hiexpo> hmm
<Finetundra> how do I fix: /usr/bin/x: symblo lookup error unable to conect to x server: connection refused?
<hiexpo> pip install
<hiexpo> ?
<cage_raphel> finally fixed my ubuntu!! Yay!! :)
<PCatinean> hiexpo, I removed it after
<PCatinean> why is it searching it still there?
<hiexpo> pip install or uninstall
<cage_raphel> hello!! can anyone suggest me a good anti virus for ubunti 14.04
<penos> cage_raphel, microsoft security essntials
<cage_raphel> penos, microsoft security essentials for ubuntu ??
<somsip> !av | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<elijh> does anyone know the best place to ask vivid systemd questions? couchdb starts fine... unless started by systemd.
<somsip> elijh: this is the place to ask, but it's a bit quiet round here now
<elijh> on vivid, when i do `apt-get remove --purge couchdb-common couchdb couchdb-bin && apt-get install couchdb`, then couchdb will refuse to start using systemd.
<elijh> it will start fine if i comment out the loading of lsb library in /etc/init.d/couchdb (where systemd takes control from legacy sysvinit scripts)
<elijh> should there be a systemd unit file for couchdb service? `find /lib/systemd | grep couch || echo $?` => 1
<nafg> Hello
<nafg> My grub situation got a little confusing
<nafg> I guess when I installed fedora to try it out a while ago, it created its own partition for /boot
<nafg> How do I change things so when I start the computer it uses the original /boot on my ubuntu partition
<nafg> ?
<nafg> Actually maybe i should just configure ubuntu to use the /boot partition
<nafg> prob. simpler
<Guest99778> Hi
<hmgyber> hi
<cage_raphel> hello!
<cogitation> Steam no longer starting properly.  Have error messages:
<cogitation> Anyone able to help?
<somsip> !details | cogitation
<ubottu> cogitation: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cage_raphel> cogitation, what is the error u get when u access steam?
<cogitation> The error message from trying to start from the terminal is:  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ibZuhrcy
<bobita> does anybody know how i can cut some mp3? i have some songs that starts with a demo and i want to cut that demo
<cogitation> Probably Audacity, bobita
<bobita> is that doing it?
<cage_raphel> cogitation, i reckon you are getting this error at the very beginning when u access steam?
<cogitation> Audacity is an open source prog for editing audio
<cage_raphel> !audacity | bobita
<cogitation> Yes, cage.  When I run "steam", it appears in the system monitor, taking up 5.31 MB of ram, but no window appears.
<cage_raphel> cogitation, can u try to uninstall steam and reinstall again?
<cogitation> Actually, let me give a more full log of my terminal window
<cage_raphel> cogitation,  sure
<cogitation> (how do I use !pastebin?)
<cogitation> (the proper syntax, I mean)
<cage_raphel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cage_raphel> !pastebin | cogitation
<ubottu> cogitation: please see above
<cogitation> !pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/10936597/
<cogitation> eh... worth a shot
<cage_raphel> cogitation,  have u faced this issue in any of the earlier versions of ubu?
<cogitation> No.  It's new since the update.
<cage_raphel> cogitation, i used to face this issue when i was using 14.04.. it actuakly got fixed after i ran a dist-upgrade
<cogitation> Hunh.  I had steam working on 14.10, then the update (maybe) broke it
<cage_raphel> cogitation,  shall we try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cogitation> okay.
<cage_raphel> cogitation,  after u run dist upgrade.. reboot system and try to access steam
<cogitation> Just says five packages can be autoremoved...
<cogitation> also, "the following packages have been kept back:  baloo"
<cage_raphel> cogitation,  yeah.. thats fine
<rydzykje> hey guys, I have problem with my script. I want to install mysql from deb package. Im using debconf to configure root password but I cant uderstand why until i press two times "ENTER" script is waiting without any promt even . http://pastebin.com/Xrw4V6jV
<cogitation> would autoremoving unecessary libs cause steam to start?]
<cage_raphel> cogitation, lol.. i am  not sure though.. but its worth giving a  try
<philm88> Hi all. I've created a service that's started via upstart. It logs to /var/log/upstart/service.conf, like other upstart services do. Ubuntu specifies a logrotate rule that acts on all upstart log files and rotates them. After log rotation, I need my service to be restarted so that it starts a new log file - but there doesn't seem to be a way to specify a postrotate command on a per-service basis - it's done for upstart as a whol
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<funky2> hi
<cogitation> good morning, lotus
<funky2> hi there, got a question i have 2 ssd's A) is 80GB (sda) and has a swap partition and a root parition wih my OS which i try to clone onto B) 120GB (sdb) and is empty but everytime i use 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb' I end up with errors on sdb bad superblock what am i doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> funky2: maybe try clonezilla?
<cogitation> I uninstalled and reinstalled steam and it still won't run.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: YOU GOT AN ERROR ON STEAM?
<lotuspsychje> oops
<funky2> lotuspsychje: but this should work too besides isn't clonezilla using dd?
<cogitation> still getting error messages:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10936766/
<lotuspsychje> funky2: not sure, bad blocks on ssd
<rydzykje> hey guys, I have problem with my script. I want to install mysql from deb package. Im using debconf to configure root password but I cant uderstand why until i press two times "ENTER" script is waiting without any promt even . http://pastebin.com/Xrw4V6jV
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: can you check sudo lshw -C video behind driver=
<lotuspsychje> !clone | funky2
<ubottu> funky2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> funky2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/569004/clone-my-ubuntu-from-hdd-to-new-ssd-related-question
<cogitation> Is that the syntax I need to use, lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: yeah i wanna know if your grafix card driver is loaded
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: sudo lshw -C video
<cogitation> lotuspsychje:  when I run that command, it's not giving me output.
<cogitation> it's telling me I didn't use proper syntax.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: sudo lshw -C video in terminal should work
<cogitation> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10936833/
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: tnx, seems fine driver loaded
<cogitation> thanks for your help... what do you think?
<cogitation> what should I try next?
<cogitation> I did steam --reset, then just uninstalled and reinstalled
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: i found a thread of a guy removing that lib file, read last reply on the page: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=183659
<funky2> thx lotuspsychje but that does not help though i booted into a live cd of gparted and use DD from there, I got this working before but for some reason i get this superblock error every time now, i tried with all kind of different bs sizes in dd but still, also ran e2fsck check on disks and they are fine
<cogitation> ah, thanks lotus.  will give it a shot
<lotuspsychje> funky2: brands of the ssd's?
<mshadle> i just upgraded my server to vivid, and now i get "Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: vivid uses now systemd instead of upstart
<mshadle> yeah i know. but apparently standard/existing scripts didn't work
<mshadle> like, ssh started, but now i can't restart the service. how did it start on boot? :
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: maybe download a systemd service manager to get a better look on it? like jobs-admin
<lotuspsychje> !info jobs-admin
<ubottu> jobs-admin (source: jobs-admin): system job management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: or pstree on terminal
<mshadle> whoa looks like jobs-admin wants x11/UI
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: oh right your on cli right
<lotuspsychje> my bad
<mshadle> yeah.
<mshadle> but it still doesn't fix the issue where this upgrade just.. broke t hings.
<mshadle> php5-fpm uses upstart
<lotuspsychje> mshadle: maybe things got messed up on upgrade
<mshadle> yeah actually.
<mshadle> ok that's making more sense.
<funky2> lotuspsychje: intel and ocz(larger one)
<lotuspsychje> funky2: did you firmware your OCZ?
<lotuspsychje> funky2: some OCZ would need a firmware upgrade before installing an Os
<lotuspsychje> funky2: i would also reccomend you a fresh install on your OCZ after the firmware upgrade, not dd
<cogitation> lotuspsychje:  having trouble locating those files in the steam directory at all
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: can you try whereis filename from termial perhaps
<cogitation> doing a search for r600_dri in all files produces no results.
<cogitation> Very new to Linux.  Didn't know whereis command.  Will do.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: also doublecheck your additional drivers section, if more driver show up your list
<cogitation> don
<cogitation> don't know what you mean by additional drivers section
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: its weird steam complaints about the driver module
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: ubuntu start button/hardware icon
<cogitation> where james@james-MainPC:~$ r600_dri:
<cogitation> r600_dri:: command not found
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: dont remove that one right, thats your driver
<cogitation> I'm actually not using a proprietary driver.  in "Additional Drivers"
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: how many drivers show?
<cogitation> Hunh.  Just one.  One I haven't seen before...
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> but is it enabled?
<cogitation> "Using Processor micronode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (properitary)
<cogitation> Not enabled.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: can you try enable
<cogitation> sure
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: then after it loaded, reboot and try steam again
<cogitation> didn't mention a reboot.  do I have to?
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: if the module loading is done yes
<brucelee> running into an issue where root partition exists in /etc/fstab but somehow isn't in /etc/mtab... which means commands like 'df' doesn't show root partition
<cogitation> lotus, how can I look for "r600_dri.so" anywhere on my Linux partition?
<brucelee> this only exists in ubuntu 12, not ubuntu 14 though
<brucelee> using lvm also gets rid of this problem it seems
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: you dont need that file mate, thats your actual driver module
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: try a reboot first and steam test
<cogitation> Okay.  I will do so.
<bojan> When i am trying to update my chroot i got this following error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10937082/"
<cogitation> lotus, are you there?
<cogitation> lotuspsychje: are you there?
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: yes, anymore luck?
<cogitation> Nope, I'm afraid not.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: did you fresh install vivid or upgrade?
<cogitation> upgrade.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: did steam work on previous version?
<cogitation> Yep.
<Folatt> My problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275897
<cogitation> 14.10 worked fine.
<cogitation> actually, I had 14.04, then upgraded to 14.10 then to 15.04
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: i would try a fresh install mate
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: 14.04 or 15.04 fresh with internet+updates enabled during setup
<cogitation> whew.  Yeah.  That's a pretty huge attempt to fix this.
<bojan> Folatt:Is your system drops into shell mode??
<cogitation> huge job, I mean... like the nuclear bomb of problem fixing.
<Folatt> bojan, yes.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: well im not sure howto fix otherwise at this moment, maybe someone else might?
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: you can re-ask once in a while here
<cogitation> Thanks for trying to help, though.
<bojan> Folatt:When did you update your ubuntu last??
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: but if 14.04 and 14.10 runned steam flawless, i would suspect and upgrade issue
<lotuspsychje> an
<cogitation> can't argue with your logic.
<Folatt> It's a new SSD, so it was empty when I started installing ubuntu on it, I upgraded it to 15.04.
<bojan> Folatt:Go to the grub menu when system boots up you will find an option :Previous linux version"select any image from that and your computer boots perfect definitely
<cogitation> is there something like a repair installation, to keep all settings but reinstall stuff like that?
<Folatt> bojan, there is no grub menu. it immediately drops into shell mode.
<Folatt> Perhaps I should accompany it with a video then.
<brucelee> df doesnt show my root partition
<Areks> Hi all, i got warning message "DNS lookups on ns373222.ip-188-165-234.eu took 103.625 milliseconds on average. Slow DNS lookups are often caused by incorrect DNS settings in /etc/resolve.conf" can you give some advices?
<brucelee> root partition is declared in fstab using LABEL=blahblah ....
<brucelee> somehow it doesnt show up in /etc/mtab
<bojan> Folatt:No it wont...Try pressing ESC key continuously when the system turns on till it will drop to grub menu
<Folatt> Okay, I'll reboot and make a video trying that. bbiab.
<Folatt> bojan, see you soon.
<bojan> When i am trying to update my chroot i got this following error "http://paste.ubuntu.com/10937082/"
<quix> Hi. I have a dual-boot machine with Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04. On Windows, my Internet connection works fine. On Ubuntu, it stopped working properly a few weeks ago. Services like Firefox Sync or duolingo.com won't work on Ubuntu at all, while they work just fine on Windows, with the same connection! What could be the problem?
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: fix broken packages from grub recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | cogitation
<ubottu> cogitation: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cogitation> oh wow... were  you looking that whole time?
<gskellig> Hi all. After updating from 14.04 to 15.04 I'm not able to access my server via ssh.
<lotuspsychje> cogitation: no, i was getting coffee :p
<trijntje> quix: what exactly is the problem? Do you have a problem with internet or firefox sync?
<cogitation> Oh, okay.  Well, thanks.
<lotuspsychje> out now bbl
<quix> trijntje, if you read my message, you will see that more then one service is being affected on Ubuntu....
<quix> so I think the problem is in how my Internet is configured on Ubuntu
<trijntje> quix: no, if that were the case nothing would work, not just 2 things
<quix> but the thing is, I didn't change anything. Some sites just won't load properly at all...
<hateball> quix: are you using IPv6 ?
<hateball> Some faulty ipv6 configs can cause trouble
<quix> trijntje, yea. whatever.
<quix> there are more services being affect. you didn't read my message
<quix> hateball, I am yes
<Folatt> bojan, hang on a sec, I have two different...
<quix> but i tried ignoring ipv6, to no avail
<hateball> quix: how did you ignore it? using sysctl?
<Folatt> two different boots ending up with the same issue.
<quix> using the network gui
<hateball> quix: you could try this "sudo sysctl -w net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6=1"
<hateball> that will disable it for until you reboot
<hateball> You may need to restart the applications so they re-bind
<hateball> quix: Anyhow, that's just a way to diagnose the issue. If you actually need to use IPv6 then that issue should be fixed
<rydzykje> Some1 here who can help me preconfigure deb package (mysql installation from deb) ?
<Folatt> bojan, okay I'm gonna reboot again and make a video again.
<Folatt> bojan, see you soon.
<Folatt> bojan, know any good place where I can upload video?
<boichev> Is there a channel for ubuntu touch on BQ Aquaris?
<hateball> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<boichev> hateball thanks :)
<d3v1l> hello
<Folatt> hello d3v1l
<d3v1l> i have install now linux ubuntu mate and i don-t know what is this app
<MonkeyDust> d3v1l  learn i like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<MonkeyDust> it*
<d3v1l> i know usin windows...but i want learn about ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !manual | d3v1l
<ubottu> d3v1l: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<d3v1l> it is most beautifull
<d3v1l> romanian ???
<k1l_> !ro | d3v1l
<ubottu> d3v1l: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<d3v1l> thx
<penos> !kr | d3v1l
<penos> ...
<penos> wtf
<penos> no korean?
<penos> !jp | d3v1l
<ubottu> d3v1l: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<penos> wtf
<penos> korea is more developed than romanian
<k1l_> penos: stop that
<kn1ght> hey guys, any idea if this is still a relevant bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/1219337 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1219337 in sudo (Ubuntu Vivid) "Users can change the clock without authenticating, allowing them to locally exploit sudo." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<centrix> I have a 11.10 server and would like to install subversion offline. I am not a debian based guy. Can I have a few hints on how to, please?
<lotuspsychje> centrix: 11.10 is eol
<k1l_> you should at least upgrade to 12.04 since that is a LTS and still got support
<centrix> lotuspsychje: Does that make me reinstall?
<k1l_> centrix: no. you can upgrade
<Seveas> kn1ght: it never was relevant.
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hateball> centrix: ^
<AlexisBRENON> Hi all. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm not able to do any admin task in a graphical way (software center, shutdown, user & groups system settings). Nevertheless, I can use 'sudo' in CLI. Have you got any idea to how to fix this ?
<centrix> k1l_: Ok. Simpleir ... I can switch to root, but have no physical access to the machine nor an influence on the officials to allow me an internet hookup. Nor have I the permission to upgrade ... etc. So, is it possible or not?
<cage_raphel> AlexisBRENON,  pls use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao .. then .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install power-commands
<Seveas> centrix: you can download the packages on another machine and transfer them manually. But don't count on support here for obsolete, unsupported releases.
<centrix> Seveas: Good! Any link to such packages (as there may be dependencies)?
<Seveas> centrix: as I said, don't count on support :)
<centrix> Seveas: 1 2 3 4 5 ... support's gone. Ok. Now the pieces of advice :)
<AlexisBRENON> cage_raphel, My problem is not only related to power management, but to any task which require root rights (mounting USB stick, unlocking settings, updating through update-center or installing through software center)
<Seveas> centrix: pieve of advice is to upgrade :)
<kn1ght> Seveas, can you elaborate? Does it mean that if I try this exploit it will not work? Because I, as a user, will not be able to reset the time? or because sudo doesn't keep /var/log/auth.log?
<DarsVaeda> is there a clipboard that can change copied text, like make it all lowercase?
<Seveas> kn1ght: what I mean is that the premise is ridiculous. If you can't count on people with admin rights locking their screens, this is just one of a thousand ways of abusing that.
<Rory> kn1ght: There is a bug. Ubuntu people will defend this.
<bojan> Folatt:??
<Folatt> bojan, yeah sorry, just a sec
<bojan> Folatt:Ya tel me
<kn1ght> Seveas, yes, but admin is not necessarily the same as root.. and this effectively makes it the same. Either way, it's good to know that it is there at least.
<bojan> Folatt:just share me the screen
<Folatt> bojan, I'm uploading it right now.
<bojan> ok ok
<Folatt> With "two boots" I mean if I boot from my pendrive and choose "boot first hard drive", then it goes to intramfs immediately, as opposed to booting my SSD directly.
<ppf> how do i change what gnome-open does with a file?
<orakar> Test (ignore)
<bojan> Folatt:Share the screen or video
<Folatt> bojan, I'm reuploading on photobucket, for some reason it didn't upload.
<bojan> Folatt:okay
<Folatt> bojan, http://s284.photobucket.com/user/folatt/media/20150429_105021_zpsouxrmhna.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0
<ppf> apparently gnome-open looks at mimeinfo.cache, but the precedence of the applications in that cache is fixed
<ppf> is there a way to manipulate that externally?
<bojan_> Folatt:I cant find anything
<orakar>  /set bell_beeps ON
<orakar>  /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<Folatt> bojan, what do you mean?
<bojan_> Folatt:From that link i cant see anything
<Folatt> What can you not see?
<Folatt> Attempting to decrypt master key... Enter passphrase for hd0,msdos5 (59f0c94300134e049efe5d1aea7dc42e):
<Folatt> I know the next screen is a little bit too much too the right
<bojan_> Folatt:Send me the link again
<Folatt> http://vid284.photobucket.com/albums/ll3/folatt/20150429_105021_zpsouxrmhna.mp4
<phpcoder> hello
<Folatt> Sorry, I never used photobucket before
<phpcoder> my ubuntu 15.04 is not so reactive.... 14.04 was better...can i do something? i did not change anything about hardware
<habid> i need help with my hp elite book folio ubuntu
<habid> doesnt install my camara web
<bojan_> Folatt:i have experience the same problem ones and i have done the solution which i said that i boot through a different kernel and it works...If you dont have anyother kernel i am helpless..Please ask someone
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  my advice: use what works best for you, 14.04 is supported until 2019
<phpcoder> MonkeyDust, yeah it is correct...but strange...
<Kartagis> and after that, install 18.04
<injigo> obvious troll is obvious
<Folatt> bojan_, okay, so you mean, add another kernel and it will work?
<Odyn> Hi all
<Folatt> bojan_, I added a different kernel and so I will test that.
<Folatt> bbiab
<soee> any ida why usb stick with ubuntu/kubuntu wont wont boot on some older PC ?
<InFlames> i have a laptop running 14.04 and an external monitor over hdmi, when i disconnect the external all windows which were open on it get stuck offscreen, so i try to see them and they are loading on the non-existent external monitor
<InFlames> soee, could be the boot order of the bios
<soee> InFlames: bootable media is selected as first than hdd
<InFlames> what os is it running?
<InFlames> the stick
<InFlames> i guess that is irrelevant
<soee> InFlames: ubuntu/kubutnu i have tried, both created from tool availabel in os
<InFlames> i know old macs can't boot via usb, could be something similar with pcs?
<InFlames> but i feel going back pretty far we used to do it
<hateball> soee: does it just skip booting, or do you get syslinux errors?
<printul> aircrack-ng test tutorial
<soee> hateball: just jums to grub, like it wont find any os on usb
<soee> though the usb stick is visible
<hateball> soee: some old bios are daft and wont recognize isolinux, you can try the manual step here to put syslinux on it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<Odyn> welcome all
<soee> is wubi supported these days
<soee> to install *bunut  from windows session ?
<hateball> It's deprecated afaik
<hateball> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<hateball> Hmmm
<soee> well the PS is W7, no uefi, its like 6 or more years old
<soee> *PC
<hateball> Wubi is not a nice solution if you intend to only use Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> soee  wubi wil give you more problems than misery, do not use it
<soee> MonkeyDust: well i used it on this PC last time i installed there ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> soee  it's nice if you want to get familiar with the desktop, but not for production
<MonkeyDust> for one, it cannot be upgraded
<Folatt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275897 <- my problem
<MonkeyDust> Folatt  i connot open links at this time, what's in it?
<Rory> MonkeyDust: "I installed Ubuntu on a new SSD, which led to the wrong SSD being booted, then I did a boot-repair.
<Rory> "Now my SSD is booted, but it ends up in intramfs and when I do ls, I see my /boot partition.
<Rory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10912467/
<Folatt> Pretty much that.
<Rory> so Folatt you have two physical drives in your system?
<Rory> Folatt: Are you sure your BIOS is booting from the correct one? What happens when you try to boot from the other?
<Folatt> Connected to my computer right now? Yes. But I intend to replace one with the other.
<Folatt> The old one is only connected because that one I can boot.
<Rory> So, you probably don't have a bootloader installed on the other drive
<Folatt> I am IN the other one right now.
<printul> anyone used aicrack without a wireless card ?
<Rory> you want "grub-install /dev/sda" assuming /dev/sda is the problematic drive
<Folatt> Rory, where can I see if bootloader is installed or not on the other drive?
<Folatt> Yes, /dev/sda is the problametic drive
<Folatt> *problematic
<Rory> Folatt: I'm not sure how to verify that. But what I think is happening is, you have a bootloader on one drive, which is allowing you to load into the OS's installed on either
<Folatt> Rory, but I've done this before and it didn't work. Have you seen the video I uploaded?
<Rory> I can't watch a video right now
<Folatt> Rory, I'm going to reboot and see if "grub-install /dev/sda" worked
<Folatt> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<Rory> OK make sure you change your BIOS to boot from it
<htpc_> hi all
<Folatt> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Rory> I would recommend physically disconnecting the non-problematic drive for this maintanence if possible, to be sure you're working with the correct one at all times
<Rory> If that's not straightforward then don't worry, but if it is, then there's definitely no harm
<Folatt> Rory, no need to. It's set on that right now. I booted on this one by pressing F11.
<Rory> OK so it's working now you have grub installed on it?
<Folatt> Rory, kay, shutting down and rebooting right now..
<Rory> I just want to tell you good luck. We're all counting on you
<Folatt> Rory, wow! Thanks! For some reason it's no longer dropping to intramfs!
<Folatt> It still is behaving oddly though.
<Folatt> I mean, I get dropped to a grub shell.
<Folatt> It's all shell.
<Rory> Is it grub you're seeing? Or Linux? Are you able to switch to a different console with ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Folatt> Rory, I'll reboot and try. I managed to do "update-grub" as well now.
<Folatt> Rory, hurray that works as well! Now the only problem I have is this weird double boot problem and it shows an error in grub right after I choose "ubuntu". I think it was "error: device not found"
<Folatt> just a sec rebooting again.
<Rory> Does it boot anyway despite the error?
<sennn> what is snappy?
<Folatt> Rory, "error: device name required"
<Rory> sennn: In what context?
<Rory> Folatt: Does it boot anyway, despite the error?
<bazhang> !snappy | sennn
<ubottu> sennn: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<sudo_aptget_help> Hi there all, so does anyone know how to restart services in 15.04 now that restart doesn't work, in this perticular incedance I am wanting to restart network-manager
<Folatt> Rory, Yeah, I'm in the new SSD right now. It boots anyway after a second restart. Perhaps they're not related, because I have the same problem with the old one and that one does not have that error.
<MonkeyDust> sudo_aptget_help  can you not restart the service in /etc/init.d/
<Rory> sudo_aptget_help: sudo service network-manager restart ?
<d3vlin> Hi, since upgrading to 15.04, X/lightdm starts kodi xsession before network is ready. How do I prevent an xsession to start before the network is ready?
<DarrenGao> hi all
<strong> May I ask a question, How can I set GoldenDict autorun when system up(don't show the goldendict main window), I've tried (goldendict &) at "startup applications", but it still show the main window
<MonkeyDust> !find goldendict
<ubottu> Found: goldendict, goldendict-wordnet
<bazhang> !info goldendict
<ubottu> goldendict (source: goldendict): feature-rich dictionary lookup program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0~git20131003-1build3 (utopic), package size 1434 kB, installed size 8172 kB
<DarrenGao> !info man
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> strong: try man goldendict, perhaps you can make a startup from terminal and add arguments
<kostkon> strong, why goldendict& and not just goldendict?
<MonkeyDust> kostkon  the & sends the process to the background
<kostkon> MonkeyDust, yeah i know, if you are in a terminal
<DarrenGao> hi, strong. you can add command to your start up shell script
<strong> thanks everybody, i've found it at edit-preferences-interface-start to system tray options
<strong> a silly but useful solution
<ricky_> #ubuntu-it
<yuciyuar> is there a command to install from a specific ubuntu version's repo?
<MonkeyDust> yuciyuar  don't mix different ubuntu versions
<yuciyuar> just for installing lemp packages
<Ben64> yuciyuar: don't mix different ubuntu versions
<ciscam> Is there a means to make workspaces hide overflow?
<ciscam> For example a full-screen remmina on one of the lower workspaces shows the 'hidden' panel on the above workspace
<bobita> who can suggest me a good movie player? beside vlc, cuz i have some movies that has no sound with vlc
<Ben64> bobita: mplayer2
<madjoe> Hi! I used to scan normally via simple-scan with my Ubuntu 12.04, but since I made a clean installation of Ubuntu 15.04, I'm getting *** buffer overflow detected *** Any clues?
<madjoe> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+question/266070
<MonkeyDust> bobita  which players did you try?
<bobita> vlc and the default one
<Paddy_NI> Which apt-get switch simulates an install?
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust BBC3 legend
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  apt-get install [package] --simulate
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, DOH
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, cheers mate
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  that wasnt too hard!
<madghost|2> hi all
<madghost|2> who knows, how to install Huawei 3G E173 into Ubuntu ?
<madghost|2> I haven't see /dev/ttyUSB* files
<Rory> madghost|2: Click on the network applet and select "edit connections". go to the "mobile broadband" tab and click the "Add" button and follow the wizard instructions
<madghost|2> Rory: i have only console.
<madghost|2> without GUI
<Rory> ah OK I'm not sure how to do that then, sorry.
<Funambuli> madghost have u tried with wicd-curses?
<Rory> Guest99778: To be clear, do you already know how to set up a mobile broadband connection and are having trouble with that hardware? Or do you need to know what steps to follow to get connected?
<Rory> madghost|2: ^
<madghost|2> I found something, and reading it
<Rory> madghost|2: because I'm not sure how to set up a connection from the shell, but I found an article about your hardware which says you need to set it to modem mode from mass-storage: http://www.geekride.com/huawei-e173-on-ubuntu/
<Funambuli> u can set a connection on shell with wicd-curses
<Rory> does wicd require you to not use networkmanager?
<Funambuli> i dunno
<Funambuli> its my network manager
<Rory> It's been a very long time since I typed the characters "wicd" in that order, but from memory the two are mutually exclusive
<krabador> 13.10 repos are still working?
<Rory> !wicd
<madghost|2> Rory: thank you, I will try
<Funambuli> so i don't use anyother thing but if it is needed editing the connection files
<Funambuli> but i don't understand the use of ubuntu on shell
<Funambuli> it's better for that purpousse debian on shell
<Rory> That's not really relevent though
<Funambuli> it is
<Funambuli> and i mean it
<Rory> here we have someone using Ubuntu. "use debian instead" isn't a solution for this channel
<Funambuli> u have to hack ubuntu with the amazon shit
<Funambuli> and debian it's more stable
<k1l_> Funambuli: stop that ranting in here. this is a support channnel
<Rory> Funambuli: Look I'll take the bait but not here. come in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mete-> what amazon shit?
<Funambuli> just support no reflexion or subjection?
<Rory> yes.
<Funambuli> ok see u alligators
<Funambuli> sorry for making u think
<kazdax> I just installed ubuntu
<kazdax> when it do speedtest for internet ..its slower on ubuntu
<Funambuli> just one last thinking
<k1l_> Funambuli: no
<Rory> kazdax: I'd probably disregard a one-off discrepency in a speed test benchmark. If you notice an obvious pattern of reduced speed in Ubuntu then there's a problem
<kazdax> yes i am comparing by downloading some torrent with alot of seeds
<Funambuli> if i hadn't have told what i told i shouldn't have givven what i think it's the best support, even if that means change of god or distro
<Rory> as in, if it's consistently slower, connecting to the same server, then we can start to diagnose. Otherwise there's not a lot to go on
<kazdax> Rory ..If i see a difference then ill let you know
<neldogz> Anyone experiencing trouble booting their 15.04 system on Software Raid? Every 3rd or 4th boot systemd is getting hung at what appears to be when attempting to load the disks. Then I see an error stating Task dump error then iterates through each CPU
<kazdax> Rory my internet is slower on ubuntu
<kazdax> I downloaded the same torrent and it reaches 6.6 mbs
<Rory> kazdax: Are you on wifi?
<kazdax> which dint do it on my ubuntu ..on the ubuntu it was 3.7 maximum
<kazdax> ethernet
<Rory> kazdax: What network device do you have? Find out with "lspci | grep -i net"
<kazdax> yes definatly the speed is faster on windows
<madghost|2> Rory: so, what I did... I connect 3g modem to Windows, connect to COM port of 3g modem, input AT^U2DIAG=0 mode only modem. connect to Ubunto, and it works!!!
<madghost|2> thank you.
<kazdax> okay .. Rory ...I will connect to my ubuntu ...hen i will get back to you
<Rory> Glad to hear it, madghost|2 :)
<XenophonF> on a mac, how do i manually install grub so that i can use it with rEFInd?
<Rory> XenophonF: the command "grub-install"
<Rory> !grub | probably some info here XenophonF
<ubottu> probably some info here XenophonF: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<XenophonF> yeah, i've been looking at that
<Rory> I'm not familiar with rEFInd to be honest. What causes this to be different from a normal installation of grub?
<Rory> And what exactly do you mean by "manually" ?
<XenophonF> from the command prompt - i'm not using the graphical installer
<XenophonF> hang on a sec - i'll post a gist with what i've done so far
<Rory> Yeah the grub-install command does pretty much what it sets out to
<XenophonF> https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/5fdaac7e31f1903253c1
<XenophonF> so the disk is partitioned using gpt
<kazdax> Rory, what was the command i needed to execute
<kazdax> i just logged into my ubuntu machine
<Rory> kazdax: lspci | grep -i net
<kazdax> okay its working now
<Rory> kazdax: That will tell me what network hardware you have
<kazdax> the speed test worked now
<kazdax> ill try and download the torrent
<kazdax> and see if it gets back
<XenophonF> it's set up to dual (duel!) boot, so there's an EFI partition, an HFS+ partition, an EXT2 /boot, and a LUKS partition
<XenophonF> oh, there's another HFS+ partition in between the first HFS+ one and the EXT2 /boot for recovery
<XenophonF> i have rEFInd installed on the EFI partition - it supplants the Apple boot manager, and it can boot Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, etc.
<MonkeyDust> XenophonF  summarize that or show a screenshot/paste
<Rory> It's going to be difficult to do this reliably with a torrent. Can you test with a large, single file over HTTP?
<capsicum> Hi, been trying to install 14.04.2 server from usb but getting bad cd rom erro.
<XenophonF> it's all in the gist i just posted
<Rory> kazdax: Here's a 100 meg file on a gigabit connection http://flashheart.rory.sh/100-meg.txt
<XenophonF> actually, i've got a detailed install procedure
<XenophonF> problem is, when i boot it drops me into the initrd and goes no further
<Rory> kazdax: Because my hunch is still that there isn't actually a difference and it's still just coincidence
<XenophonF> i suspect that the LUKS stuff isn't right, but i'm not sure where to look in the initrd config
<Rory> XenophonF: This is a bit out of my remit, and I don't want to incorrectly advise you and hose your bootloader
<kazdax> Rory its working fine now
<XenophonF> like, i can give the correct kernel command line to rEFInd - so maybe grub is unnecessary
<XenophonF> but once it loads up the initrc, LUKS isn't prompting me for the root container password
<XenophonF> Rory: the machine's a dev box so i'm not worried about hosing it :)
<Rory> I think Grub is aware of LUKS, and it's Grub that handles the asking for the password (but I might be wrong)
<jpds> Rory: Not by default.
<jpds> Rory: GRUB knows about initramfs.
<jpds> Rory: And initramfs knows about LUKS.
<Rory> I'm basing that purely off remembering seeing some LUKS stuff in a grub config file.
<Rory> yes jpds that sounds more likely
<XenophonF> yeah, initramfs is supposed to handle the LUKS stuff
<XenophonF> so i have an unencrypted boot volume that has the kernel and initrd images on it
<XenophonF> and rEFInd can see those without any difficulty
<XenophonF> hm, i think part of my config can be streamlined
<XenophonF> e.g., the zfs pool can refer to the dm devices directly, not sure why i need to alias those again
<XenophonF> but still, not sure where in the initramfs configs i need to tweak the luks bits
<capsicum> team, cant get 14.04.2 x64 to boot from usb. keep getting error Failed to copy file from CD-ROM Retry?
<k1l_> capsicum: how did you make that live-usb?
<k1l_> capsicum: did you check the md5sum?
<capsicum> tried new usb, tried changing bios to windows 7 os, downloaded image again. nothing works.
<Rory> capsicum: you need to (a) check that the image you downloaded is correct, and (b) check that it was copied to the flash drive correctly
<Rory> Oh OK
<Rory> capsicum: What are you using to make the usb?
<capsicum> I do an md5 check on the iso again.
<lotuspsychje> capsicum: did you put bios to usb boot first?
<Rory> capsicum: At what point in the process is the error displayed?
<capsicum> used the F12 and selected the usb
<XenophonF> i added a file to /etc/initramfs/conf.d called "root0" (the alias for my luks container)
<XenophonF> maybe that bit is wrong
<XenophonF> it also looks like the initramfs scripts expect the zfspool to be called "rpool" instead of tank, which is what i named it
<XenophonF> hm
<ilham> 12345
<ilham> ilham
<lotuspsychje> capsicum: can you anwser what k1l_ asked, how did you make the usb
<MonkeyDust> ilham  it works, we see you
<ilham> i dont now
<XenophonF> cryptsetup isn't part of the initrd
<cfhowlett> ilham, ask your ubuntu questions
<MobileRoey> MonkeyDust:  hahahaha nice nick
<rydzykje> hello guys, I have problem with starting MYSQL - when i write "service mysql start" im getting /var/log/mysqld.log: permission denied (and few others permission denied for log files in usr/bin and var/log), any ideas why?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<XenophonF> i'm going to look over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/initramfs and the various encryptedfilesystem howtos
<XenophonF> worst case, i'll do a regular desktop install and try to reverse engineer the initramfs config it generates
<capsicum> Rory, after I select the keyboard and indicates retrieving live components
<XenophonF> also found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomizeLiveInitrd
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<capsicum> Rory, unfortunately the screen flashes so fast I can see the specific file it stops on but is consistent as it stops at the same point
<Umeaboy> What do I do to install libXi.so.6 in 15.04 for x86_64? I used this guide to make a bootable USB drive with Windows 7 on it, but failed so I therefor searched and found this old page to fix it: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/create-bootable-windows-7-usb-drive.html
<neldogz> Anyone experiencing trouble booting their 15.04 system on Software Raid? Every 3rd or 4th boot systemd is getting hung at what appears to be when attempting to load the disks. Then I see an error stating Task dump error then iterates through each CPU
<capsicum> I may try 12.04 to see I reproduce the issue. Perhaps h/w
<Pici>  /36
<Umeaboy> neldogz: What filsystem does that disks have?
<rydzykje> hello guys, I have problem with starting MYSQL - when i write "service mysql start" im getting /var/log/mysqld.log: permission denied (and few others permission denied for log files in usr/bin and var/log), any ideas why?
<Umeaboy> rydzykje: Use sudo in front.
<Umeaboy> sudo service mysql start
<rydzykje> Umeaboy: im on root acc, doesnt matter
<Umeaboy> OK.
<rydzykje> that's why it's strange..
<MrElendig> so fix the permission on the log files
<Umeaboy> ls -l /var/log/
<MrElendig> give the user that mysql runs as write access to them
<neldogz> Umeaboy, Ext4 on Software Raid 0 (Ubuntu 15.04 server install) with Ubuntu Desktop
<MrElendig> either directly or trough group
<Umeaboy> chown 775 /var/log/mysqld.log
<MrElendig> don't do that
<Umeaboy> Really?
<Umeaboy> I always do that.
<Umeaboy> No problem doing so.
<Umeaboy> 664 then?
<MrElendig> random users should not have access to the logs
<Umeaboy> Right.
<MrElendig> at all
<Umeaboy> Then chown username /var/log/mysqld.log
<Umeaboy> sudo first thou.
<Umeaboy> neldogz: Could be the reason for it.
<orogor> hi
<Umeaboy> Check if you get the same problem with another filsystem.
<Umeaboy> filesystem
<rydzykje> hello guys, I have problem with starting MYSQL - when i write "service mysql start" im getting /var/log/mysqld.log: permission denied (and few others permission denied for log files in usr/bin and var/log), any ideas why?
<MrElendig> gind out whihc user mysql runs as, and chown/mod so that that user have write access
<Umeaboy> rydzykje: We told you already.
<orogor> is there any important issues left in the last realease ? is now a good time to upgrade or should i wait some more ?
<MrElendig> rydzykje: >_>
<neldogz> Umeaboy, I cant change the file system. It is the filesystem Ubuntu is installed on. I had the exact same setup on Ubuntu 14.10 and no issues
<Umeaboy> orogor: You should always update to stable releases unless you really have a broken system already.
<Umeaboy> neldogz: OK. You have any backups saved to check the changes?
<MonkeyDust> or stick to LTS
<k1l_> orogor: what ubuntu version are you on?
<Umeaboy> I have minor crashes in 15.04 so I'm not complaining.
<orogor> 14.10
<neldogz> Umeaboy, which changes are you referring to?
<k1l_> orogor: you got 3month to upgrade to 15.04 now. after then 14.10 will be shut down.
<orogor> i ask because some release had good  bootloader or audio  bug in major version change
<rydzykje> Guys I used, chown 775 and also 664 and the result is the same
<rydzykje> anyway that log files are not created because of "permission denied"
<MonkeyDust> rydzykje  good, 664 is safer than 775
<rydzykje> MonkeyDust: but result is the same, :(
<Umeaboy> neldogz: Problem is with mount right?
<MonkeyDust> rydzykje  great, then use the safer version
<rydzykje> maybe i should rise service permissions when running?
<neldogz> Umeaboy, I believe so but difficult to tell since there is no real error just a bunch of data spewed out after Task Dump for CPUx
<neldogz> Umeaboy, happens systemd is referencing the raid
<Umeaboy> Right.
<capsicum> Rory, now this is interesting same error with 12.04.5.
<Umeaboy> Check on bugs reported against systemd then? :)
<capsicum> It's gigabyte nuc, perhaps there is problem with it.
<rydzykje> which permisions should have my.cnf file ? 0644 ?
<MrElendig> 640 or 660
<MrElendig> depending on the ownership
<Deathcrow> I am trying to rebuild a kernel module for the ubuntu stock kernel, but when I try to insmod it I get "Invalid module format". I don't want to boot into an entirely new kernel...
<MonkeyDust> Deathcrow  #ubuntu-kernel
<Deathcrow> MonkeyDust: okay, thanks
<rydzykje> MrElendig: ownership?
<neldogz> When a system is booting and systemd is displaying messages across the screen.. where is that stored?
<Umeaboy> neldogz: /var/log/messages perhaps?
<Umeaboy> Check in /var/log to begin with.
<Umeaboy> There might also be a /var/log/boot
<neldogz> Umeaboy, Ubuntu 15 no longer has messages
<Umeaboy> Oh?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<neldogz> Umeaboy, no boot either...
<Umeaboy> journalctl then?
<neldogz> Umeaboy, will try that
<Xultz> Hello, I would like to install 15.04 via wubi. When i click on the cd drive on WIndows, it opens the wubi installer, but it wants to download and install 14.10. I copied it to the same folder where the .iso is, and it still wants to install 14.10. What should I do to install 15.04?
<Umeaboy> Xultz: Install 14.10 and upgrade in it. :)
<MonkeyDust> Xultz  wubi is not a good idea
<Umeaboy> sudo do-release-upgrade :)
<Xultz> Why not, Monkeydust?
<MonkeyDust> Xultz  because it is a pseudo installation and will give you more problems than frustration... for one, it cannot be upgraded
<daftykins> Xultz: avoid it like the plague it is.
<MonkeyDust> Xultz  wubi means Will Ultimately Be Inefficient
<Xultz> Ok. I wanna install in my working machine, which have one partition with Windows on it. Is it safe to resize the partition and install on it?
<daftykins> which Windows ? 8?
<Xultz> 7
<daftykins> factory install it came with, or otherwise?
<teward> Xultz: you can resize the partition live if you have Windows 7 or later - it can resize its own partition while you're booted.  That then gives you disk space to install Ubuntu too
<teward> (that way the resize is 'safe')
<teward> but you should still answer daftykins :P
<Xultz> teward, you mean that I can resize the partition while running Windows? How do I do it?
<EriC^^> control panel > type disks in the search
<daftykins> Xultz: run diskmgmt.msc then right click the partition, and resize
<Deathcrow> Can anyone in here help me how to compile a kernel module for the stock ubuntu kernel? no one in #ubuntu-kernel is responding...
<Xultz> Yes daftykins, is a Dell machine with factory Windows on it
<daftykins> note that you must have an empty recycle bin, a defragmented drive (if it's a mechanical HDD) before trying
<daftykins> Xultz: ok you might have more partitions on that disk than you expect, then such as for recovery.
<Xultz> ok, I'll try it, thank you so much for all!
<daftykins> np
<cookie> Hello
<daftykins> teward: ^5 go team!
<daftykins> :D
<teward> daftykins: :)
<Cimpresovec> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<EriC^^> Xultz: did you make recovery disks yet?
<teward> daftykins: fun fact: my cyber forensics course is what taught me Windows can resize its own partition xD
<Cimpresovec> Any info on the nvidia driver problems with 15.04
<daftykins> teward: interesting 0o
<k1l_> Cimpresovec: what issues?
<Cimpresovec> I can't event try the new version from a bootable USB
<k1l_> !details | Cimpresovec
<ubottu> Cimpresovec: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Cimpresovec> I get the ACPI PPC Probe failed. Starting version 219 error when trying to boot the ISO from a USB drive, using a laptop with dual graphics
<Cimpresovec> can't even get to the login screen
<Cimpresovec> Previous version work fine with or official drivers installed
<MonkeyDust> PPC, like in mac PPC ?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: no :P
<Cimpresovec> No
<flipapy> is there a way to set fle in my pictures folder to run the images in it changing every 5 seconds or so?
<Cimpresovec> Don't know exactly what the error is
<flipapy> a file*
<flipapy> i mean in the backround, geez lemme rephrase
<Rory> flipapy: you want a photo slideshow wallpaper?
<flipapy> can i set my backround image to change every 5 seconds using a folder of images in my pictured folder?
<flipapy> thanks Rory
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  you need to create a xml file to achieve that
<Rory> flipapy: I like Shotwell image manager. http://askubuntu.com/a/120965
<flipapy> but basically yeah i guess that's it, i want a constant changing of images, where i get to determine the images
<flipapy> like every few seconds
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  i'd like to look it up (xml file for slideshow), but cannot open FF, due to VMware eating Ãmy cpu
<rydzykje> any ideas why mysql service during start can't create this "/var/log/mysqld.log" ? it's giving me error Permission denied, and service can't start....
<flipapy> ok MonkeyDust thanks though
<EriC^^> rydzykje: type ls -l /var/log/mysqld.log
<rydzykje> EriC^^: file does not exists, service can't create it
<Rory> flipapy: did you see my link? Shotwell comes with Ubuntu
<EriC^^> rydzykje: maybe it got deleted by mistake?
<EriC^^> rydzykje: try dpkg -L <sql package> | grep /var/log
<Intergamme> Bonjour à tous
<flipapy> yeah Rory thanks im looking ninto how
<Rory> flipapy: sleect the photos you want to use, go file -> set as desktop slideshow -> done
<prestorium> hi all. I have 14.04.02. I need to downgrade it to 14.04. Is it possible?
<EriC^^> prestorium: no
<daftykins> nope.
<daftykins> prestorium: also, why?
<prestorium> daftykins, because puppet-enterprise 3.8 won't install on 14.04.02. I can upgrade after
<rydzykje> EriC^^: dpkg -L mysql-community-server |grep /var/log - is not giving any result
<EriC^^> rydzykje: ok, type ls -ld /var/log
<daftykins> prestorium: is it 14.04 updated to 14.04.2, or 14.04.2 installed fresh? the difference is the former would be on a 3.13 kernel whilst the latter would be on a 3.16 kernel
<rydzykje> EriC^^: drwxrwxr-x 10 root syslog 4096 Apr 27 11:00 /var/log
<flipapy> yeah it's working, gonna tweak how the pics frame up, they are acting buggy but it's working, thanks Rory
<prestorium> daftykins, Google Cloud Engine, so dunno. I think that it is a fresh install
<EriC^^> rydzykje: how do you run the sql server?
<rydzykje> EriC^^: service mysql start
<prestorium> daftykins, the only difference is the kernel?!
<rydzykje> EriC^^: Im on the root acc
<daftykins> prestorium: some kinda VPS? ok not touching that :)
<daftykins> prestorium: run "uname -r" to confirm
<daftykins> 14.04.2 comes with the utopic HWE
<prestorium> daftykins, VPS. The kernel is 3.16.
<daftykins> yeah, likely running 3.16 is what's ruining your plans
<daftykins> but i couldn't comment on how or if you can install 3.13 instead given your setup
<prestorium> daftykins, so... if I could downgrade the kernel I should be fine?
<prestorium> hmm :)
<EriC^^> rydzykje: i have no idea
<rydzykje> EriC^^: anyway thanks
<EriC^^> rydzykje: it looks like a permissions error, is there an sql user?
<daftykins> prestorium: i'm not guaranteeing it, but it's what i'd try
<rydzykje> EriC^^: which user?
<EriC^^> like www-data for apache
<prestorium> daftykins, if things go wrong, I can nuke the VM and try again
<rydzykje> EriC^^: in mysql is called "mysql" ?
<prestorium> daftykins, linux-headers and linux-image? Do I need anything else?
<rydzykje> EriC^^: in my.cnf in section [mysqld] there's user=mysql
<EriC^^> rydzykje: try typing groups sql
<EriC^^> groups mysql
<rydzykje> EriC^^: by type: groups mysql i received: mysql: mysql
<flipapy> ok, how do i stop the slideshow Rory ?
<Rory> flipapy: No idea m8. Right-click desktop -> change wallpaper -> select some other image
<Rory> flipapy: Not sure if you can pause/skip etc like KDE
<flipapy> ha, good one, now i have some ghost operation just floatng around in the back end. lol, ok, well its still a nice os, thanks though, it works. :)
<EriC^^> you probably have to stop it from shotwell
<Rory> flipapy: I think shotwell probably just generates the relevent xml slideshow file and feeds it to Unity
<Rory> rather than drawing it itsself
<flipapy> cool, thanks Rory
<rydzykje> EriC^^: I've created manualy /var/log/mysqld.log and gave permissions 1777 and mysql started...
<rydzykje> EriC^^: how can I check which permisions have service to create logs?
<rydzykje> EriC^^: the problem is for sure that ,service has not permisions to create files in /var/log , is it possible to edit it?
<flipapy> ok, dont hate me for saying the word windos (joke) but in windows i can right click desktop backround and move to next image. is there something similar here?
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  never heard of such option and never needed it
<flipapy> yeah MonkeyDust i gtet that, but sometimes i just get tired of looking at the backround image, really retty pic, and i just click to the next one
<daftykins> that is only available when you have a set of wallpapers selected
<daftykins> on rotation
<AmazinglyDumb> heylo
<brice> What is the difference between kernels linux-generic-lts-trusty vs linux-image-generic-lts-trusty?  I can't find any answer or faq anywhere.  Thanks
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  use your file manager to select the pic you want, set it as background from there
<k1l_> brice: the linux-image-.. is just the kernel, the other will install the headers, too
<flipapy> yeah MonkeyDust thats what i was doing, just that i was wondering if something had been developed
<AmazinglyDumb> my co-worker has a problem with skype under ubuntu: when he launches it - there's no skype icon on the top toolbar (sorry, I don't know how it's called)
<AmazinglyDumb> and thus he can't enter skype settings
<flipapy> oh and since when does skype charge for use?
<brice> k1l_ Thank you very much.
<AmazinglyDumb> flipapy: I guess it doesn't
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  skype belongs to microsoft now, we can't change their policy
<flipapy> AmazinglyDumb, i wanted to test skype in my wndows phone recently and 'bonk' it wants like 10 bucks just to get started i know is ther a better chan for this topic?
<flipapy> MonkeyDust, thanks, i know i wasnt ocmplaining
<petrvs> it's always been more popular to charge people for phone apps
<petrvs> use a free webrtc app instead
<AmazinglyDumb> flipapy: oh, sorry, I thought you were replying to my problem
<flipapy> its ok no prob
<AmazinglyDumb> so does anyone know how to fix the missing skype icon?
<AmazinglyDumb> at least tell how's that top toolbar called
<k1l_> AmazinglyDumb: "panel"
<AmazinglyDumb> k1l_: adbar :D
<flipapy> ok thanks for all the help :)
<k1l_> AmazinglyDumb: you might need to whitelist the skype indicator
<AmazinglyDumb> k1l_: how?
<AmazinglyDumb> I've made a fresh ubuntu install and fresh skype install - and it just there when I run skype
<AmazinglyDumb> but my coworker has the same version of ubuntu and same version of skype and the icon is not there
<XenophonF> how do i replace grub-pc with grub-efi?
<XenophonF> do i just install grub-efi?
<AmazinglyDumb> and uninstall grub-pc
<AmazinglyDumb> :)
<k1l_> AmazinglyDumb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/151112/how-do-i-get-the-skype-status-icon-back-on-panel-tray
<XenophonF> hah thanks AmazinglyDumb
<XenophonF> got it
<octopissed> got this error when sshing into a Lunix box: X Error: GLXBadContext 169
<octopissed> I am trying to run a program that renders a 3D surface so I suppose this has to do with OpenGL=
<octopissed> it worked fine prior to most recent upgrade.
<AmazinglyDumb> k1l_: thx!
<XenophonF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/EFI-Boot-Mactel
<prestorium> daftykins, I installed 3.13, booted and I'm trying to install puppet again. Thanks
<daftykins> np
<janier> hola
<petrvs> janier: shalom
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<aldnk> Networking question. I have a bunch of different software that's running on localhost instead of 0.0.0.0. Which means I can't access it externally. Is there a way to generically bind anything that's running on localhost to 0.0.0.0? I'd rather not have to find `n` different ways to do it for `n` different pieces of software
<MonkeyDust> aldnk  yes, add it in /etc/hosts
<aldnk> MonkeyDust: will that break 127.0.0.1?
<aldnk> MonkeyDust: I'm wondering if it will impact software expecting something there
<MonkeyDust> aldnk  redirecting a url to 0.0.0.0 in /etc/hosts made it unreachable, not sure about localhost, tho
<aldnk> MonkeyDust: I guess I mean, if I already have a line: 127.0.0.1   localhost -- do I add another line 0.0.0.0 localhost? Or do I have to break 127.0.0.1 and replace it?
<MonkeyDust> don't rmember exactly how I did it, it was for testing purposes
<daftykins> aldnk: you should really just learn to configure each of these services properly
<ciscam> Is there a means hide the overflow of workspaces?
<MonkeyDust> aldnk  rereading your question, i guess your issue is still different from what i tried to suggest
<ngochai> Hi guys, why my root partition is mounted as /dev/root but not /dev/mmcblk0p2?  http://pastebin.com/GKBy4MHe
<aldnk> daftykins: Just curious if there was a OS/kernel level way to do this instead
<daftykins> is this a chromebook?
<k1l_> ngochai: what system is that?
<ngochai> k1l_, ubuntu armhf
<ngochai> 14.04
<k1l_> ngochai: better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<petrvs> ngochai: what's it matter, really
<ngochai> petrvs, my scripts won't work with /dev/root
<petrvs> ngochai: your scripts are inflexible
<ngochai> petrvs, you are right, but that's not what I am asking
<rainbowwarrior> Hi , I am running Ubuntu 15.04 and Virtualbox 4.3_26 and i upgrading from Ubuntu 14.10 and now i get this error :- http://pastebin.com/yXHRxVSt  and running the command it says in the error it gives me the error " bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: No such file or directory " can anyone help please ?
<rainbowwarrior> sorry meant upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04
<ATar> good afternoon. I have repeatedly tried to upgrade from 14.10 server to 15.04. always fails with UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xae in position 337: invalid start byte . any ideas? thank you.
<petrvs> ngochai: it's configured that way via udev or some other means
<petrvs> ngochai: you can un/reconfigure it the same way
<pc_magas> Hello I have a minor issue when I execute some commands (in a php script but it is not the issue) as www-data
<somsip> pc_magas: explain more about the issue
<petrvs> rainbowwarrior: you're probably missing virtualbox guest additions
<pc_magas> The problem is that even though I put the correct commands into /etc/sudoers file it does not allow me to execute it
<petrvs> rainbowwarrior: ask apt-file what package provides vboxdrv, then install it
<petrvs> pc_magas: probably not correct, then
<somsip> pc_magas: you're trying to run system commands as the superuser through a php script?
<pc_magas> somsip, yes but theese 2
<daftykins> how delightfully insecure.
<pc_magas> Can you sugest me a pastebin to paste the sudoers files?
<somsip> pc_magas: I won't help you. It's a Bad Thing [TM] to do.
<pc_magas> daftykins, I just allow to run these comands and not any command such as rm
<daftykins> hah :P i hope that thing is not shared online
<aldnk> Maybe a better question. How can I expose localhost externally?
<pc_magas> daftykins, actually is a background php script to convert some powerpoint files
<petrvs> aldnk: noip
<pc_magas> and the sudoerd file is http://pastebin.com/vVb9mk28
<pc_magas> The comands I run are sudo -u www-data sudo /usr/bin/unoconv -f pdf presentations/GallupDC.ppt 2>&1
<Cellis> Hello, im running 14.04 and I'm having trouble with connecting to my VPN. I can connect to other VPN servers like frootvpn but not mine. I have tested connecting to the server from other computers without problems.
<mcphail> pc_magas: why are you trying to get www-data to escalate to root????
<pc_magas> And sudo /usr/bin/convert presentations/GallupDC.pdf presentations/GallupDC/GallupDC%d.png
<pc_magas> mcphail, because this command I posted above cound not be executed otherwhy
<pc_magas> The point is to execute these commands
<somsip> pc_magas: you get php to save the files somewhere, then run a background process to check 'somehwere' for files that need converting. You run that process safely, away from your web server. This is not an ubuntu support issue though
<mcphail> pc_magas: there is no way you should escalate www-data's priveleges to do that
<pc_magas> somsip, I develop in ubuntu ;)
<somsip> pc_magas: not a support issue. A problem with finding a solution to a dev problem. I've given you some advice, but it is offtopic here
<aldnk> noip isn't quite what I'm looking for -- not talking about DNS. I mean if I have something running on localhost:$PORT, how can I access it on $IP:PORT? How do I externalize that localhost port?
<pc_magas> somsip, thanks
<mcphail> pc_magas: follow somsip's suggestion and read about inotify/incrontab
<oafoa> How can I create an ubuntu startup usb from Debian Jessie? apt-get install unetbootin doesn't work, package not found.
<petrvs> aldnk: exactly like that
<k1l_> oafoa: just use dd to "burn" the iso to the usb
<rainbowwarrior> petrvs :- I tried doing a search for it and nothing :(
<aldnk> petrvs: noip as in http://www.noip.com/?
<petrvs> aldnk: exactly like ip:port
<mcphail> aldnk: the server will have a conf file where you can choose which range of addresses to listen
<daftykins> petrvs: i don't think you quite follow aldnk's query, in the example the service is bound to localhost only and will not respond to queries on the external interface
<petrvs> what example
<daftykins> aldnk: seriously, just reconfigure the services and do it properly. looking for shortcuts *will* bite you on the ass
<octopissed> I am trying to open a program that renders 3D objects in Ubuntu via SSH -XY, but I am getting a lot of GLX errors such as GLXBadContext, GLXBadDrawable, etc. I had no problems with this program prior to updating Ubuntu, so it's likely due to changes in my graphics drivers or settings following the upgrade.
<tasteless_ninja> aldnk: ngrok is probably what you're looking for
<daftykins> otherwise tunnel it over SSH maybe ;)
<octopissed> I am using a proprietary driver from my graphics card and it's supposed to be the most stable and relatively new. I think it's the same I used earlier. I've tried using a few different drivers but I keep getting the same problem.
<octopissed> the program that I am trying to open works fine, but the area where the 3D rendering is not loading.
<petrvs> octopissed: knowing is better than thinking
<daftykins> octopissed: what card and which driver?
<Wololo22> Hi guys
<daftykins> octopissed: and what did you upgrade, 14.10 -> 15.04 ?
<octopissed> daftykins: yes.
<Wololo22> somebody know where can I get the ralink driver?
<Wololo22> *for wireless card
<ATar> good afternoon. I have repeatedly tried to upgrade from 14.10 server to 15.04. always fails with UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xae in position 337: invalid start byte . any ideas? thank you.
<daftykins> octopissed: and my other query?
<petrvs> ATar: upgrade by doing what?
<octopissed> apparently not, I am using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS. it might not have upgraded because I am using the Gnome 3 version of Ubuntu?
<daftykins> octopissed: LTS does not upgrade to 15.04, you have to go via 14.10 first.
<ATar> petrvs:  do-release-upgrade
<octopissed> "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)"
<pbx> i'm looking for an utility that automatically executes commands of my choosing based on triggers of my choosing. e.g. AC adapter plugged in? raise brightness. does it exist?
<petrvs> pbx: you probably want pm-utils/laptop-mode-tools
<pbx> i can write the detectors and the actions, but was hoping the engine is built
<pbx> ooh, thanks petrvs, i'll look at that
<octopissed> daftykins: hm, OK. well, anyway. it's fine for me not to upgrade. I just want to find out how I can make Xforwarding work again.
<petrvs> raise brightness I don't know if you'll have an "event" for, but since you'll probably be personally requesting it, you can tack any alterations onto your script
<ultragamecard> hello
<daftykins> octopissed: that wasn't even part of your initial description :) does this program work locally?
<xbb> Helo. I installed Ubuntu 15.04 on Dell OptiPlex 7010 and experince significant lag in mouse movements ad typing. Everything worked fine in installation screen, but once instaled lag started. Any ideas how to fix this? I think it migh have to do with video card, this machine has Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<octopissed> daftykins: it does.
<Rory> ricky_: You can view/edit your software sources with a GUi by searching for "software and updates" in the Dash
<Rory> ricky_: Looks like that problem repository is still enabled, and that's why apt-get is hanging (because the website is down)
<daftykins> octopissed: then it's nothing to do with drivers on the host running the program
<Rory> ricky_: so it must have been in another place from the one you just deleted
<petrvs> ultragamecard: 'lo
<ricky_> Rory, where? :S
<octopissed> daftykins: I believe it has to do with the drivers on the client.
<octopissed> my graphics card is: product: GF119M [NVS 4200M]
<willow19> i forgot my password
<willow19> how can i get it mailed on my email?
<daftykins> octopissed: ok so what ubuntu version is on that host?
<Rory> willow19: Password to what
<daftykins> and which driver is in use...
<ultragamecard> still using 14.04
<ricky_> Rory, isn't helpful the link that i've post before?
<willow19> for my nick
<adamlxs> Hello can you tell me whether it is worth upgrading to ubuntu 15
<willow19> which i believe was registered as 'willow'
<ricky_> Rory, to verify where is this repo that always asking if i do apt-get update?
<ultragamecard> no
<Rory> ricky_: Yes it's helpful, it's telling me exactly what the problem is and how to fix it. I've explained exactly what the problem is, and how to fix it, and now I'm waiting for you to let me know you've done it
<somsip> adamlxs: do you want bleeding edge or stability? What are you runnig now?
<k1l_> willow19: ask in #freenode
<octopissed> daftykins: 15.04.
<daftykins> be back in a bit.
<adamlxs> i am running the latest verstion of ubuntu 14 and it runs well
<petrvs> adamlxs: if you aren't going to upgrade, you should find another distro
<somsip> adamlxs: 14.10? Only supported until July. So maybe you will have to change sooner or later
<ricky_> Rory, uhm well i've done it but no luck there in not any link about the repo russo79 in the list in etc/apt
<petrvs> sitting on old software is not a great idea
<somsip> !14.10 | adamlxs
<ubottu> adamlxs: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support for this release will end in July 2015. For more info see !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Rory> ricky_: What's the full output of the command: grep -r russo79 /etc/apt
<Rory> ricky_: if it's more than one line, but it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<adamlxs> thanks but the other version comes with 5 years support correct me if i am wron
<adamlxs> g
<octopissed> daftykins: sorry, it's the other way around. the client has 15.04 and the host has 14.04. I recently upgraded the client to 15.04 and I believe that is the cause of the problems.
<ricky_> Rory, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome15.list:deb http://packages.russo79.com/debian/gnome15 precise main
<adamlxs> but bleeding edge and stability sounds good to me
<octopissed> maybe I should just upgrade the host and see if that helps.
<somsip> adamlxs: well, stable would be LTS like 14.04. 15.04 is probably stable enough for most personal use though
<Rory> OK ricky_ so remove that file. Carefully run "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome15.list" - I say carefully because it won't ask for confirmation before deleting so if you make a typo you can make big messes
<adamlxs> ok thanks i think ihave 14.04.02
<adamlxs> 14.04.2 i meant
<ricky_> Rory, ok
<somsip> adamlxs: unless you need some package that is more up to date than that offered by 14.04, it may be worthwhile staying with a stable system. Your call though
<ricky_> Rory, well done it's workin ;)
<ricky_> working*
<Rory> ricky_: Once it's removed, you should be able to run "sudo apt-get update" without error. Once that has completed, you should run "sudo apt-get -f install" and then proceed with the installation of those debs you downloaded
<adamlxs> i think ill back up my stuff and give it a whirl
<somsip> adamlxs: happy whirling
<adamlxs> thanks for help
<Rory> I'm afk for 10 ricky_ but if you mention my name I'll see when I get back
<oafoa> How can I create a startup usb for Ubuntu from Debian Jessie? Someone here told me to use dd but I wasn't able to boot from the usb created with this: sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<ricky_> Rory, ok
<EriC^^> oafoa: dd usually works
<EriC^^> oafoa: did you checksum the iso?
<k1l_> oafoa: was /dev/sdx the /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb2?
<oafoa> k1l_: /dev/sdb1
<EriC^^> oafoa: it has to be /dev/sdb
<ricky_> Rory, done but always stuck here http://postimg.org/image/8bvl91n9d/
<oafoa> EriC^^: k1l_: Alright I'll give that a try. Thanks.
<Rory> ricky_: did you run "sudo apt-get -f install" first?
<k1l_> oafoa: and that is wrong. you need to dd to sdb not sdb1
<ricky_> Rory, yes
<askon> I have an old laptop  that has a screen broblem it goes all black , and i have some documents in its hard drive , can i access its hard drive from my computer using a usb cable and how ??? please help
<Rory> !info python-uinput
<Rory> ugh what do I mean
<ubottu> Package python-uinput does not exist in utopic
<ricky_> Rory,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10941126/
<EriC^^> askon: do you have an external monitor or lcd tv?
<Rory> ricky_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ricky_> Rory, the last ubuntu 15.04
<somsip> Rory: https://launchpad.net/python-uinput
<askon> EriC^^> what do you mean i just want to transfer the document i need fro the old laptop to my new one , and i was wandering if i can link the two laptops with a usb cable and from then i can see the directories of my old harddrive  , because i dont have an adapter like this http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-SATA-Drive-Adapter-Cable/dp/B00HJZJI84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1430319875&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+to+sata+adapter
<Rory> ricky_: This could potentially go on quite a long time. This project gnome15 appears to be somewhat dead
<ricky_> ricky_, well when i've upgraded to the previous version of ubuntu all workings well, now i've done a fresh clean install and that's why i'm here
<kunji> askon: use a network cable, I'm skeptical of that other way working out.
<EriC^^> askon: i think it depends on how the laptop is setup, if it's not setup for networking like that i don't think you can access the files
<askon> EriC^^ ; is it possible ? or I have to buy that adapter ??
<Rory> ricky_: I would suggest the following, however: "sudo dpkg -i --force-all ~/Downloads/Gnome15\ Debs/*.deb"
<EriC^^> askon: you can hook them up, but you need to set it up from the old laptop, i think
<Rory> ricky_: and then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ricky_> Rory, ok i try
<kunji> askon: network cable is faster anyway...
<Rory> ricky_: I have assumed you extracted that file to your Downloads directory, you will need to change the path if you extracted it somewhere else
<ricky_> ok
<Rory> ricky_: I would like to see the output from that, if possible
<EriC^^> askon: if you don't have an external monitor, you can use a tv to setup the old laptop
<Rory> ricky_: Be prepared to not get this working, however
<askon> EriC^^> you mean use the tv as a sctreen for my old laptop ?
<XenophonF> looks like installing grub-efi automatically removes grub-pc
<EriC^^> askon: yes
<askon> <EriC^^> can i use my current computer screen instead ??
<EriC^^> is it an external one?
<EriC^^> askon: sure, you can use it
<askon> <EriC^^> no it's not , it s a laptop
<EriC^^> i'm not sure, unless it has an hdmi in or something maybe
<EriC^^> maybe you can, i don't know
<ricky_> Rory, all debs are here --> ricky@ricky:~/Scrivania/Gnome15$
<ricky_> Rory, what is the right command to send via shell?
<Rory> ricky_: sudo dpkg --force-all -i ~/Scrivania/Gnome15/*.deb
<ricky_> Rory, ok it's running
<Rory> the "force-all" basically says, yes I know about the missing dependency, I want you to install it anyway and I'll deal with it myself later
<ricky_> Rory, and the next step? this working woothout errors
<ricky_> without*
<Rory> Once this has completed you will need to run: sudo apt-get -f install
<Rory> I would expect it to work this time, as last time it was trying to download packages from that broken repository
<ricky_> Rory, done and now?
<Rory> apt-get -f install worked?
<Rory> did it do anything?
<ricky_> Rory,  yes it seems
<ricky_> Rory,  yes do you want the paste?
<Rory> ricky_: sure
<Rory> ricky_: Now you have the packages installed, you should continue with your original instructions from after the step where you are supposed to "apt-get install" those packages
<Rory> The point of this exercise was to get the packages that "apt-get " was trying to download, manually install them
<ricky_> Rory, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10941220/+
<ricky_> Rory, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10941220/
<octopissed> exit
<ricky_> Rory, tell me if it's ok
<Rory> ricky_: That looks like the output of the "dpkg -i ..." commands
<Rory> ricky_: Sorry I missed both are there
<Rory> wow so that actually worked
<Rory> I mean, I never doubted it
<ricky_> Rory, ok so i will continue i don't need to reboot or similar isn't it?
<Rory> ricky_: You will want to reboot now, in order to load the new kernel module (aka driver) you just installed
<Rory> ricky_: There's probably other ways you could do it, but reboot is easiest
<ricky_> Rory, ok i'm on a i7 4970k ssd and 2133 mhz 16 gb i hope it will be fast the reboot
<Rory> ricky_: I don't think there are any more steps actually. Your keyboard ought to work when you reboot, and you should have a new application in the launcher for settings
<Rory> ricky_: yes yes very nice, now off you go
<ricky_> Rory, i will be back soon
<Rory> I'm sure it will be extremely speedy on your hardware
<Kion> what is evolution dataserver
<ricky_> Rory, done but it's look like first
<petrvs> Kion: to do with the Evolution email client
<petrvs> if you don't use it, you don't need it
<petrvs> it might be used for your email or calendar or a few other things
<petrvs> contact db, blah blah
<Kion> petrvs: I do not have Evolution installed, I have thunderbird, but I get a message from time to time saying applications no longer have acces to my hotmail account,
<petrvs> personally, I wouldn't want applications to have access to my hotmail account...
<Rory> ricky_: Are you able to run the new application?
<Kion> petrvs: I checked auth.log and it is evolution dataserver, I just want to know If I can uninstall it without breaking thunderbird
<ricky_> Rory, uhm no i haven't the icon in the upper part in the taskbar
<Kion> petrvs: I agree I don't want it accessing my account, the good thing is that it is an abandoned account
<Rory> ricky_: There will be a new application in the dash
<Rory> ricky_: Not sure what it'll be called
<Kion> petrvs: I guess I will "sudo apt-get purge evolution-dataserver" and hope I don't break thunderbird
<ricky_> Rory, uhm also the display of the keyboard is the same with logitech and nothing more
<petrvs> thunderbird does not require eds
<petrvs> it's possible it can be built in a way it will fail without eds, but that would be silly indeed of the application authors
<Kion> petrvs: Ok Great thanks! i will try
<petrvs> actually I'm not even sure thunderbird supports eds
<Rory> ricky_: The instructions you had originally said to select "kernel driver" option instead of "g19direct" driver in the settings application
<Kion> I will report if it goes wrong just for the record
<petrvs> in any way
<petrvs> Kion: good plan
<ricky_> Rory, so whats the next step yto run it?
<Rory> ricky_: I don't know. Open the application and poke around
<Rory> ricky_: I was just helping you with the errors you were getting following the instructions you linked me originally. I don't actually have the keyboard in front of me
<bugs_bugger> hi. big apache issue: i have 12.04 server and tried to upgrade to php5.4 via ppa. didnt work, ppa-purge leaves me with a configtest error. mod_access_compat.so is missing and seems to be a part of apache2-bin which is not available through repos. any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> bugs_bugger  there's also #ubuntu-server
<somsip> bugs_bugger: did you use ondrej PPA?
<bugs_bugger> someone: yes ondrey
<bugs_bugger> someone: sorry, wrong nick
<bugs_bugger> somsip: yes, ondrej
<somsip> bugs_bugger: it pulls in a load of dependencies that are not obvious unless you are very careful. I'd imagine it will be non-trivial to revert everything
<kunji> bugs_bugger: umm, it should be in the repos, probably a part of a package though, since that's just the executable.
<Kion> petrvs: Thanks no problem from deleting evolution-dataserver
<somsip> kunji: no, PHP is on 5.3.10 for 12.04
<bugs_bugger> somsip: oh my...
<ricky_> Rory, i don't see the application which folder it will be located?
<somsip> bugs_bugger: yeah - nearly did that myself when I was on 12.04 but read round it and found warnings
<kunji> somsip: apache2, not PHP, or is it really that old?
<Rory> ricky_: not sure, try searching for "logitech"
<bugs_bugger> somsip: stupid me. i had a hunch that it might not work
<somsip> kunji: 2.2 on 12.04
<somsip> bugs_bugger: I don't have a solution, but be prepared for a rebuild or 14.04 to get them via the official repo
<kunji> bugs_bugger: if possibly you should try to move to 14.04 anyway.
<ricky_> Rory, no :( don't worry maybe it's impossible to do it in a new fresh install
<Rory> ricky_: It might be. Ask again in here in an hour or so, perhaps someone else will have your keyboard
<ricky_> Rory, ok thanks anyway
<Rory> ricky_: If someone else offers to help you, explain that you have followed these instructions http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/uk/2014-06-11-logitech-g19-gaming-keyboard-usb-wired but used packages downloaded from http://trynet.ch/?p=215
<bugs_bugger> somsip: im a little desperate to be honest. by rebuilding you mean settings and configs or sources?
<somsip> bugs_bugger: it might be worth ugly combinations of ppa-purge and forced installs, or try some of these http://is.gd/8KzgT8 http://is.gd/Iie1Cn http://is.gd/ZYH0U5
<kunji> bugs_bugger: After purging the ppa, did you remove and reinstall php?
<somsip> bugs_bugger: reinstall unless you can find a way of uninstalling. One/any of the above might do it for you, but it could get ugly
<bugs_bugger> somsip: thank you. im so mad at myself right now...hopefully it works
<somsip> bugs_bugger: good luck
<bugs_bugger> kunji: no. ill try.
<bugs_bugger> somsip: thanks
<kunji> bugs_bugger: Because I don't think purging a ppa removes the packages installed from it.  It's basically what's they're doing in the links from somsip, removing all the php packages and then reinstalling some stuff/moving to a different ppa in the 1st link (oldstable).   If you're going to try those, back up any configuration files you need information from to a different location (e.g. if you've customized your apache2.conf or php.conf, httpd, etc...
<bugs_bugger> kunji: k, thanks
<kunji> bugs_bugger: If the configuration is the same as before, then you could use remove instead of purge to keep the current config files, but if there is a problem in them, then there will still be a config error.
<bugs_bugger> kunji: right now, i already have a configtest error, stating a certain module is missing: mod_acess_compat.so. i dont happen to be able to install that manually?
<petrvs> Kion: now the real trick is avoiding it being reinstalled on update :p
<kunji> bugs_bugger: you probably could, I don't know the details of the individual php libs.  Lets do some Googling.
<Thenewone> Hi guys
<Thenewone> any one know a documentation about installing windows via ubunt server ?
<compdoc> via?
<SchrodingersScat> the windows guys don't know?
<Thenewone> :D
<Thenewone> via a server
<daftykins> Thenewone: you can use virtualbox in CLI only mode
<daftykins> but no, you would have to look up guides for yourself
<teward> Thenewone: 'via a server' is vague - explain what you mean by that
<k1l_> Thenewone: where comes ubuntu into the game, when you want to install a windows OS?
<teward> Thenewone: do you mean line PXE boot an ISO of Windows from an Ubuntu PXE server?  You'd probably need guides for that elsewhere...
<Thenewone> teward, yep
<daftykins> aaah teward wins the prize for guessing the users' intent
<Thenewone> i want install windows for my little broter he dont understand linux
<Thenewone> he found it hard for him he still a kid
<Kion> petrvs: I used to have evolution long time ago, It might have stayed in the system since...
<daftykins> Thenewone: so why not just... do it directly? why complicate matters?
<jean_> jean971
<teward> daftykins: only reason i could guess was a similar situation at a friend's workplace, so I've heard that question before :P
<Thenewone> i want learn that's it
<kunji> Thenewone: There's nothing harder about it.
<Thenewone> thanks guys
<daftykins> Thenewone: it's not a standard thing so i'd say it's totally pointless
<Thenewone> lol who are you decide if it's pointless or not
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  the younger they learn ubuntu, the better
<daftykins> Thenewone: someone with over 20 years experience and understanding in this field.
<daftykins> but of course, do what you want - just don't blame me when you want the time wasted back :)
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  it's simply a matter of "getting used to", he has to learn it like he learned windows: by using it
<daftykins> likely TFTP boot is what you want.
<Thenewone> thanks but daftykins do you know how to do it ?
<daftykins> i believe i just said
<Thenewone> so it's pointless
<kunji> Thenewone: If you want to do it, there are ways to get Windows running in virtualbox.  It's not really a 3d gameworthy solution though.  I think it's mostly done for simulation networks of windows machines for penetration testing.
<Thenewone> :D
<daftykins> yeah, why not just install Windows from a flash drive like normal...
<Thenewone> my little brother play wow
<daftykins> assuming we're understanding you properly
<Thenewone> he is little guys be easy one me
<kunji> Thenewone: It won't work well on a virtual machine, I promise.
<teward> Thenewone: WoW won't work effectively from a Windows VM
<Thenewone> i just want install windows fom my laptop he is in other room
<teward> Thenewone: you can't if he's on that laptop.
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> that is exactly as annoying i thought it would be
<teward> Thenewone: except in a VM and WoW / games won't work well from it
<kunji> Thenewone:  You may get it working, be prepared for long hours of fiddling, good luck, and it will not work well even if it does "work".
<Thenewone> i will lookit for my self
<bugs_bugger> kunji: i disabled some mods: access_compat, mpm_prefork, authn_core, authz_core, socache_shmcb. you happen to know about them?
<Thenewone> i'm not gonna use vbox
<teward> Thenewone: as a gamer myself (STO, Call of Duty) i know for an ABSOLUTE FACT WoW and others won't run well from a VM
<bugs_bugger> kunji: now it works again
<Thenewone> ok guys thanks for all talks without any help
<daftykins> Thenewone: walk in there with a flash drive and install it normally :>
<Thenewone> i want learn new way to install things
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  make sure your brother doesnt get too familiar with windows
<Thenewone> i know how use flash drive,cd,hdd external, via server i dontknow i want learn it but it's ok i will know how it's works
<kunji> bugs_bugger: Nope, I don't know, I don't mess with server internals much.  Did your apache version change due to the ppa as well though?  Because 2.2 and 2.4 have lots of changes.  http://serverfault.com/questions/386687/update-to-apache-2-4-missing-modules
<Thenewone> belive me
<Thenewone> i installed for him linux but he want cry lol
<k1l_> Thenewone: how to make a windows install is not in the focus of this channel.
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  that happens when you have to learn something new
<kunji> Thenewone: You could try WINE if you're aiming to get WOW working.
<Thenewone> I used playonlinux
<eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee> Thenewone: how old is he?
<k1l_> Thenewone: ##windows migth help you on that.
<daftykins> most of you are misunderstanding the query
<Thenewone> he want his icons and stuf
<Thenewone> guys i'm not asking about windows
<kunji> Thenewone: Errr, does your linux not have icons?  Mine does.
<Thenewone> how to prepare a linux server to install shit
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  make clear to him he has to get used to something else
<daftykins> technically you are, because installing Windows via LAN is a Windows support query
<bugs_bugger> kunji: ok, thanks. server is working now again and i suspect the mods were from 2.4.
<daftykins> regardless of the OS you want to launch it from
<Thenewone> i keep my desktop clean
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  you're the boss
<Thenewone> i hide icons
<Thenewone> :D
<kunji> Thenewone: so put some there for him, I don't even keep them there to hide.
<k1l_> Thenewone: that depends on what you want to install. (and we keep the language family friendly)
<Thenewone> sorry
<Thenewone> i'm sorry guys
<kunji> Thenewone: You mean install a LAMP server?  I'm not sure what that has to do with icons and WOW though?
<k1l_> Thenewone: so please ask ##windows what you need for a network windows install.
<Thenewone> ok ok
<Thenewone> i will change my question
<Thenewone> forget about windows
<Thenewone> i want install ubuntu 15 via ubuntu server
<MonkeyDust> Thenewone  and make your brother listen to you, what you want
<Thenewone> how do i preper my ubuntu server ?
<Thenewone> forget about win.... ok guys
<k1l_> Thenewone: :/
<Thenewone> i want install ubuntu via ubuntu server
<kunji> Thenewone: Rather, just clarify it.  What do you mean install .... oh... you mean you want to do an installation over the network?
<Thenewone> installation over the network
<k1l_> Thenewone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Thenewone> omg why you didnt give me this from the first time :D
<Thenewone> thanks i will try
<k1l_> Thenewone: that will not work with windows that way
<Thenewone> Oo
<kunji> Thenewone: This may also help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot  Because we didn't understand your question.
<Thenewone> lol
<Thenewone> ok thanks any way
<Thenewone> i will learnit
<Thenewone> have a good day
<kunji> Thenewone: you too ^_^
<dasfasfas> selam
<teward> if I have two gnome-terminal sessions open, and I define a variable, say, $ARCH_TO_USE (for pbuilder / sbuild chroot creation), will that be per-terminal window/session or no?
<petrvs> teward: easily tested
<teward> petrvs: equally easy for you to answer.
<petrvs> echo $ARCH_TO_USE
<petrvs> yes, I could test it for you
<petrvs> and then serve you breakfast and do your laundry =)
<Guest61615> hi, can someone help me with using vaapi for hardware accelerated video on intel graphics?
<teward> petrvs: i've done testing (slowly) but meh
<brainwash> Guest61615: help with what exactly?
<daftykins> Guest61615: in Kodi by any chance?
<petrvs> teward: =)
<Guest61615> using mpv
<Guest61615> when i specify using vaapi, videos playback with a black screen
<Dsbeerf> Hello, someone can help me i did alot of search on google but don't find what my problem can be i try to install vnc on a remote server but when i connect is just gray nothing on it
<Guest61615> even though vainfo seems to show good information
<brainwash> Guest61615: I suggest that you ask in #mpv and/or #intel-gfx
<Guest61615> thank you, will do
<petrvs> Dsbeerf: did you install a window manager / X?
<jpwhiting> is there a way to search for the installed package that provides "xserver-xorg"
<NONEW> Hi all.
<Dsbeerf> petrvs, yes
<jpwhiting> I don't see an option to search provides in apt-cache or apt-get
<petrvs> jpwhiting: apt-file / dpkg -L
<NONEW> where i should start learning programming?
<lungaro> does apt.conf have a way to configure a proxy timeout? http or ftp timeouts do not work
<petrvs> NONEW: http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/
<EriC^^> !find xserver-xorg | jpwhiting
<ubottu> jpwhiting: Found: xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg, xserver-xorg-dev, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-input-evdev, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dbg, xserver-xorg-input-evdev-dev, xserver-xorg-input-mouse, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (and 49 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: use ubottu here, or install the package apt-file
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: thx
 * jpwhiting looks
<jayjo_> does anyone know how to access google cached pages for a specific date?
<jayjo_> where is the appropriate place to ask that question?
 * Guest64757 is looking for a nice CL utility to minitor network bandwidth
<petrvs> jayjo_: not sure google cache exposes more than their last copy
<tariq786> test message
<daftykins> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<EriC^^> kermur: try iftop maybe
<SchrodingersScat> jayjo_: google is a website storage the same way a grocery store is a food museum (it isn't)
<jpwhiting> jayjo_: you're probably looking for the wayback machine or internet archive
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: I don't see anything in apt-file man page about searching provides fields of installed packages
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: it's apt-file search <file> i think
<EriC^^> i never got it to work though *shrug* i'm updating it's file database now just for kicks
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: apt-file update first to get the list of files
<jpwhiting> I'm not looking for any files
<SchrodingersScat> really, never?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: i know, the package that has the file
<jpwhiting> I'm looking for what package that's installed already provides xorg-input-abi-20 or something
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: yeah, apt-file search <file> always returns blank
<jpwhiting> in the "Provides" field of the apt-cache show
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: ultimately what I'm after is a way to detect if xserver-xorg-core-lts-distroname is installed or if xserver-xorg-core itself is there instead
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: you're looking for a package you have installed that pulled xorg-input-abi-20 in?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: ok, great
<jpwhiting> not depends, provides
<jpwhiting> what installed package provides the xorg-input-abi or the xserver-xorg-core or whatnot
<petrvs> jpwhiting: ask apt-file
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: if [ $(apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core | awk '/Installed/ {print$2}')" = "(none)" ]; then echo not installed; fi
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: apt-cache rdepends xserver-xorg-core might say
<EriC^^> which packages need that package
<EriC^^> fglrx needs it, i know that much
<EriC^^> SchrodingersScat: apt-file is working now :)
<ponyofdeath> anyone know why apt-cdrom -d=/mnt/cdrom add does not work?
<SchrodingersScat> EriC^^: great :)
<ponyofdeath> it just says repeat this for other cd's and nothing
<BarnaSzalai> hi
<ponyofdeath> i dont have the cdrom just a copy of the cdrom files
<BarnaSzalai> which command can show me my SDD exact brand and type?
<ioria> quickie: in output dpkg -l | grep linux-image-      'rc' is for removed and 'ii' for installed ? thanx
<k1l_> BarnaSzalai: lshw
<k1l_> ioria: ii is installed, yes
<ioria> thanx
<BarnaSzalai> k1l_: shows everything except SDD :/
<whatsw> Hi, I haven't been able to find anything online about Ubuntu 15.10... what's it called?
<SchrodingersScat> !15.10 | whatsw
<SchrodingersScat> whatsw: too new to be too new for this channel
<whatsw> hm?
<whatsw> !15.10
<xangua> whatsw: come on, 15.04 was just released and you are thinking about 15.10 already'
<Pici> whatsw: no news about it yet.
<whatsw> xangua: yes, it's only 6 months away
<whatsw> no news? when is the name announced?
<xangua> whatsw: then ask again in six months
<thezotz> hola
<whatsw> I would have assumed it would happen several releases in advance
<thezotz> alguien habla español?
<whatsw> I mean, not having the next release's name when one comes out?
<whatsw> !es thezotz
<xangua> !es | thezotz
<ubottu> thezotz: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<whatsw> !es | thezotz
<thezotz> gracias!
<whatsw> what kind of development pipeline is that?
<xangua> it is mark who dictates the names, contact him
<whatsw> mark...?
<brainwash> contact him.. lol
<whatsw> what's his nick?
<k1l_> whatsw: what about you wait for the UOS?
<whatsw> what's a uos
<k1l_> whatsw: so dont make drama, if you even dont know anything about how the releases usually work.
<ioria> Unified Obvious Statements
<ActionParsnip> whatsw: University of Sharjah ?
<whatsw> So why would I wait for that?
<k1l_> ubuntu online summit.
 * whatsw is puzzled
<ActionParsnip> whatsw: just wait, it will come
<whatsw> is there a better way to find out when that happens than to ask in here?
<ActionParsnip> whatsw: keep checking ubuntu news sites like omgubuntu and ubuntu fridge etc
<whatsw> ...there's no direct source?
<whatsw> How do they find out?
<xangua> contact mark
<teward> ^ that
<pavlos> whatsw, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases ... see future releases
<k1l_> whatsw: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/
<whatsw> pavlos: that's just another 3rd party source
<brainwash> whatsw: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<k1l_> whatsw: what is your actual ubuntu issue? besides "what will be the 15.10 release name"
<ActionParsnip> I dont understand why the big rush, 15.04 is only just out the door....
<whatsw> k1l_: uh, what actual ubuntu issue
<whatsw> I joined to ask about Ubuntu WW
<teward> whatsw: the actual source for that information would be Mark Shuttleworth, I believe.  However, until an announcement is made, everyone is in the dark
<whatsw> brainwash: will it be posted there?
<ActionParsnip> whatsw: this is support, for users with ubuntu issues in the system itself
<k1l_> whatsw: yes. that was answered. there is no name so far. just wait for the announcement
<brainwash> whatsw: yes, similar to http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425 for 15.04
<SCHAAP137> it'll be the letter W right? i'd put my money on Wallaby
<whatsw> SCHAAP137: presumably *two* letter Ws
<SCHAAP137> Whitty Wallaby?
<ActionParsnip> could cycle round to warty :)
<ActionParsnip> animalstown.com only lists 4 animals beginning with X
<pavlos> wonky weasel
<ioria> willy wonka
<mcphail> this belongs in #offtopic-otter
<JustCurious> visual studio code
 * xangua joins #offtopic-otter
<octopissed> Hello, I am trying to access a remote server using "ssh -XY" and Xforward output from a program that draws 3D objects. I get a bunch of X Errors after updating to Ubuntu 15.04 (on both client and host). Everything else works fine, but it looks like there's a problem with my GL drivers probably on my client (problems started when I updated the client to 15.04.)
<AnssiG> has anyone tried updating ubuntuphone system image via 3g?
<octopissed> My graphics card is a NVIDIA GF119M [NVS 4200M].
<daftykins> !touch | AnssiG not on topic here
<ubottu> AnssiG not on topic here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ActionParsnip> octopissed: what version did you upgrade from?
<octopissed> ActionParsnip: 14.04 LTS.
<ioria> octopissed, can you post the errors ?
<ActionParsnip> octopissed: did you upgrade to 14.10 in between?
<daftykins> octopissed: ah you came back.
<octopissed> X Error: 0 0   Extension:    154 (Uknown extension)   Minor opcode: 26 (Unknown request) - X Error: GLXBadContext 169   Extension:    154 (Uknown extension)   Minor opcode: 5 (Unknown request)   Resource id:  0x1e000d8 - X Error: GLXBadContext 169   Extension:    154 (Uknown extension)   Minor opcode: 5 (Unknown request)   Resource id:  0x1e000d8, etc.
<octopissed> I missed *this*, daftykins.
<octopissed> ActionParsnip: I did.
<Jordan_U> octopissed: I'm not surprised that direct rendering fails with remote X.
<octopissed> Jordan_U: It worked previously though.
<daftykins> missed what?
<daftykins> octopissed: yeah had you stayed a couple of minutes longer i'd have asked for a third time what graphics hardware + driver you were using
<octopissed> Hardware is NVIDIA GF119M [NVS 4200M], software is the NVIDIA binary driver from nvidia-340.
<octopissed> I also tried version 346.59 which I think is the most recent stable driver.
<octopissed> And some generic X.org one.
<ActionParsnip> octopissed: did it work before the upgrade ?
<daftykins> sounds like a quadro to me
<octopissed> Yes, ActionParsnip.
<daftykins> yes it is, quadro - go to *OLDER* Drivers.
<daftykins> 304 perhaps
<octopissed> I also tried that.
<ioria> octopissed, glxgears ?
<gr1zzlybe4r> has anyone experience difficulties listening to music on their headphones on 14.10? Sometimes the sound that I hear when playing stuff from the browser sounds "spacy". Almost like the treble is really out of whack.
<octopissed> My Laptop is a Dell Latitude E6520.
<octopissed> ioria: glxgears looks fine.
<octopissed> Well, other than this: "XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0""
<thms> gr1zzlybe4r: nope.
<thms> gr1zzlybe4r: did you consider switching to 15.10 ?
<thms> Maybe it'll solve your problem.
<daftykins> thms: whilst not only bad advice, 15.10 doesn't really exist yet.
<thms> daftykins: why updating would be a bad advice ?
<ASKOn> I DON't have a middle name , can I use my father's first name as my middle name , I know its not the right place to ask such question , but i really don't knwo someone to ask
<teward> thms: because 15.10 doesn't exist
<gr1zzlybe4r> I haven't yet, but I also had this issue on 14.04.
<thms> and I meant 15.04
<teward> thms: and updating won't necessarily resolve the problem.
<thms> I said "try"
<daftykins> ASKOn: #ubuntu-offtopic please don't bring up irrelevant things in an _OS_ support channel.
<thms> stop bashing me when I try to help.
<teward> ... who's bashing you?  i see no bashing
<gr1zzlybe4r> It's odd because I only have this issue from time to time. I.e., sometimes the sound/song I'm trying to play comes out perfectly fine.
<daftykins> thms: sorry, but if you give bad advice then you will be called out.
<thms> "bad"
<daftykins> yep
<thms> ok daftykins then give him a better advice :)
<octopissed> I can try 304.125 again and see if that does it. Need to reboot.
<daftykins> thms: there's no need to be so defensive :)
<gr1zzlybe4r> I guess I'll just see if it's something in the browser configs first and then come back.
<thms> gr1zzlybe4r: try different sound players.
<thms> alsa see alsamixer.
<thms> also*
<octopissed> Using 304.125 didn't help.
<kevev> Howdy :)
<petrvs> howd
<kevev> Anyone know a good channel for Mame emulator support?
<kevev> petrvs: ;)
<fabrymus> ciao a tutti
<k1l_> !alis | kevev
<ubottu> kevev: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<octopissed> glxdemo also fails.
<kevev> I am having trouble seeing anything other than the 4 free demo roms that come with mame.
<ioria> octopissed, Xorg.0.log ?
<octopissed> ioria: lots of stuff there, anything in particular I should look for?
<ioria> octopissed,     Failed to initialize the GLX module ?
<octopissed> ioria: Nothing like that.
<daftykins> pastebin the whole file
<willow19> any one who used puppy linux
<daftykins> willow19: not on topic in an Ubuntu support channel
<beloved> How do I repair: bash: /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl: No such file or directory
<k1l_> willow19: you better ask that in a puppy channel :)
<flipapy> anyone know about 'plank' ? i was wondering if someone using it on 14.4 lts unity has figured out a way to put a clock on there
<ioria> octopissed,     everything about NVIDIA :-
<beloved> sudo apt-get purge youtube-dl didn't help
<k1l_> beloved: install youtube-dl package?
<octopissed> glxdemo works fine locally, but remotely it doesn't.
<Kangarooo> beloved: you need to install it if you need it. it says that you dont have it.
<xangua> flipapy: you know plank is just suposed to be a simple dock right¿ no plugins/widgets stuff, just plain simple dock
<beloved> Kangarooo: I have installed it with apt-get install youtube-dl
<flipapy> oh ok , thanks xangua
<Jordan_U> beloved: What is the output of "type youtube-dl"?
<dukedave> Has there been any chatter in here about weird lock screen behavior (specifically getting logged out, instead of just locked)?
<xangua> flipapy: if you want a fancy dock try cairo dock or avant window navigator
<beloved> Kangarooo: youtube-dl is hashed (/usr/local/bin/youtube-dl)
<ioria> octopissed,   look at .Xautority, or  xinitrc ....
<beloved> Jordan_U: ^
<ioria> octopissed,   permissions , i meant
<flipapy> xangua, do you know how to make the top band wiht the wifi signal and time larger? ubuntu 14.04 lts unity
<beloved> Jordan_U: It says: youtube-dl is hashed (/usr/local/bin/youtube-dl)
<xangua> flipapy: the size of the panel is fixed
<Jordan_U> beloved: Then run "hash -d youtube-dl", or simply open a new shell and run youtube-dl there.
<beloved> Jordan_U: with sudo?
<Jordan_U> beloved: No.
<flipapy> ok xangua thansk though
<beloved> Jordan_U: Ok.
<beloved> Jordan_U: Thank you, it works now!
<Kangarooo> beloved: it says you dont have it /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl: No such file or directory
<beloved> Jordan_U: Next problem: man: can't resolve /usr/local/share/man/man1/youtube-dl.1: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> beloved: Every time you run a command for the first time, bash looks through all of the directories in $PATH to find the binary you're trying to run, which can take some time. As an optimization, once it has found the command once, it will remember the exact path to this command's binary in a hash table, which in most cases speeds things up without causing any problems.
<beloved> Jordan_U: For: man youtube-dl
<beloved> Jordan_U: Will it remember this if I reboot?
<Jordan_U> beloved: In your case, you had youtube-dl installed in /usr/local/bin/youtube-dl , bash hashed that path for youtube-dl, then you changed the path for youtube-dl to /usr/bin/youtube-dl. That is why your command was failing, and why unhashing (making bash look through all of the directories in $PATH) made it work again.
<beloved> Jordan_U: I apt-get purge'd it. now it works with man youtube-dl
<octopissed> ioria: which permissions should those have?
<maarhart> I don't know if I should ask here... I reboot my laptop with the lid closed and I can see that it is turning on, I see grub for example, the ubuntu splash for some time, and then the display turns off. Also the internal display turns off, and I have no way tu turn it back on. I just have to press the power switch to turn it off
<Jordan_U> maarhart: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<maarhart> the last one
<ioria> octopissed,  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root for  xinitrc, and rw user for .Xauthority
<Jordan_U> maarhart: 15.04 was released a few days ago. Is that what you're using?
<maarhart> vivid
<maarhart> that one
<pc_magas> Jordan_U, Actially I am stuck with 14.04 caise it's LTS
<pc_magas> cause*
<maarhart> Jordan_U: any suggestions?
<utu8o> does Ubuntu still have the privacy-invasive Zeitgeist app installed by default?... which logs the users's activities and events, anywhere from files opened to websites visited and conversations. It makes this information readily available for other applications to use in the form of timelines and statistics.
<octopissed> ioria: there's not xinitrc in the user dir?
<k1l_> utu8o: you know what? you can disable it in the privacy settings. and zeitgeist is a gnome app and is used on the gnome desktop too
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Does pressing the power switch turn the computer off, or do you have to hold the power switch?
<xangua> utu8o: lots of distros have it installed, yes
<xangua> not just ubuntu or unity
<ioria> octopissed,  no, xinit is /etc/X11... but not bother   ... can you run glxinfo on the client ?
<pc_magas> utu8o, the only privacy issue is the amazon webapp that can me easilly uninstalled without any system affect
<pc_magas> According to RMS
<xangua> pc_magas: or just swich off the online searches...
<octopissed> ioria: I can.
<ioria> octopissed,  clean output ?
<pc_magas> xangua, also that is a solution
<octopissed> ioria: how would clean output look?
<ioria> octopissed,  no error
<utu8o> one of the main reasons I started using Ubuntu is because I thought it ensured better privacy and security than Windows, does this still hold true?
<octopissed> ioria: yeah, no errors.
<maarhart> Jordan_U: I have to hold
<octopissed> Errors on host, though.
<pc_magas> otu8o and is true is more private than windows
<k1l_> utu8o: yes it does. you can disable services you dont like.
<ioria> octopissed,  same on the server ?
<k1l_> utu8o: but since that is different from user to user: just make it suit your needs.
<octopissed> ioria: server has errors.
<ioria> octopissed,  which is ?
<octopissed> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<octopissed> and libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast.
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Does it appear to be suspending to RAM, or just running normally with the screens off?
<ioria> octopissed,  begin  with this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/541343/problems-with-libgl-fbconfigs-swrast-through-each-update
<maarhart> Jordan_U: Well I use mythtv, the mythbackend was running. I could connect to the IP from my phone
<utu8o> is there still going to be a touch screen version of Ubuntu since many new laptops/convertibles are becoming touch screeen?
<octopissed> libGL: screen 0 does not appear to be DRI2 capable; libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so; libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so; libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/top/.drirc: No such file or directory.
<maarhart> it makes noise... it is running. I don't know if it goes all the way to lightdm or what
<maarhart> hard to tell
<ioria> octopissed,  seems  related to symbolic link  missing
<SenoraRaton> Where is the progress bar during ubuntu installation?
<Guest15226> Hi
<mcphail> utu8o: yes - join #ubuntu-touch
<SenoraRaton> nevermind.. it finished.  I googled, and saw nothing.  Pretty stupid design if you ask me.
<octopissed> ioria: thanks, I think I may be on the track of this now.
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Are you connected to a router via ethernet? If so, can you ping the machine? If so, can you ssh into it?
<XenophonF> i think i got it - /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/cryptroot must be named exactly that, or the luks-related stuff doesn't get copied to the initrd
<ioria> octopissed,  never say cat if you don't have it in the sac
<k1l_> utu8o: ubuntu-touch is the smartphone/tablet version so far.
<maarhart> via wifi. I didn't try ssh, but as I told you I could connect to the IP of the computer.
<maarhart> Jordan_U: do you have any guess?
<nascentmind> Hi. I did a sudo do-release-upgrade and interrupted it by pressing ctrl+c while it was downloading. Now when I do a sudo do-release-upgrade again it says "No new release found". How do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Please install openssh-server so that you can ssh in from another machine (as long as this machine is behind a router and thus won't be getting random ssh exploit attempts 10 times a second).
<teward> Jordan_U: if it is internet facing, they can configure iptables to only permit certain ips to their ssh connection - thereby restrict the actual 'visibility' of SSH to the world
<r08o> Hi, just did a clean install of Ubuntu 15.04 on my desktop. I used a wired internet connection to get up and running, but want to use my Netgear usb for wifi. I installed the right drivers and can now detect my wifi SSID, but when I try to connect the wifi symbol just keeps "loading" and I am not getting connected. Any ideas?
<daftykins> reset the router = #1
<maarhart> Jordan_U: before that, I forgot to mention: I get this error in X --configure,  number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
<daftykins> i've sat here and gone through the steps of diagnosing someones wireless woes before when all they needed to do was power off and on
<r08o> daftykins, I have done that of course.
<Jordan_U> r08o: How did you "install the correct drivers"?
<daftykins> good to know! you'd be surprised the number who don't
<r08o> And tried my mobile tethering as well. Same scenario
<daftykins> why would mobile tethering be a test 0o are you saying NM is at fault with not detecting a working connection?
<daftykins> do you get an IP via DHCP at least, r08o ?
<maarhart> Jordan_U: would this be related?
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Why are you trying to use X --configure at all?
<r08o> Jordan_U, followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/568056/usb-wireless-netgear-adapter
<r08o> daftykins, no IP
<ioria> another bloody broadcom
<aime> bonjour a tous
<maarhart> Jordan_U: well I thought it had to do with it...
<daftykins> !fr | aime
<ubottu> aime: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daftykins> r08o: so you used the ndiswrapper method? oh dear.
<Jordan_U> r08o: NDISWrapper is aweful, and I would not be surprised if installing it breaks other things as well. I would highly recommend getting a wireless card with good native drivers. Why are you using a USB wireless dongle in the first place?
<r08o> daftykins, couldn't find anything else
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<daftykins> now you have (maybe)
<r08o> Jordan_U, good question actually... I got it for free. Have been working nicely on Windows, but had to get ubuntu on my desktop as well now.
<r08o> Newer use my desktop only my laptop with ubuntu, but wanted to install on desktop too
<r08o> never*
<maarhart> Jordan_U: I will try the ssh option, thanks
<ioria> r08o, lsusb ?
<skunix> when I come back from a system suspend all my options in the network manager are grayed out
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Why did you think that? If you currently have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and you're not using any proprietary drivers, then I recommend renaming it so it's no longer used: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<skunix> any idea why that would happen?
<skunix> options such as "Disconnect", "Edit Connections", etc
<r08o> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<maarhart> maarhart: well, whenever there are issues with the graphics I think it is related with it. Okay, I will do that. How do I know if I am using proprietary drivers?
<octopissed> ioria: I can't change my resolution on my client. do you think that the reason it's failing might have to do with the resolutions being incompatible?
<ioria> octopissed,  really don't know, sorry
<daftykins> octopissed: pastebin the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the client PC as instructed earlier
<maarhart> Jordan_U: my last message went to you :)
<maarhart> was meant to you
<XenophonF> i wonder if i even need grub, since i have refind installed
<XenophonF> hey daftykins - can't i just use refind to boot ubuntu on my mac, instead of using grub2?
<maarhart> XenophonF: I think you need both
<maarhart> at least I have both
<XenophonF> maarhart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EFIBootLoaders
<maarhart> grub allows you to choose which kernel to use for example
<Atar> good evening. I have repeatedly tried to upgrade from 14.10 server to 15.04. do-dist-upgrade always fails with "UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xae in position 337: invalid start byte".
<octavian> hio
<Atar> any ideas would be appreciated. (sorry for coming back with the question).
<freeone3000> Hi. I'm holding shift on my keyboard through the entire startup process (past PXE and everything) but there is no grub menu. How can I fix this?
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: What problem are you having with grub?
<Jordan_U> freeone3000: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<daftykins> freeone3000: try the other shift
<Atar> if its relevant, I'm trying to upgrade via SSH, but the server also has xfce installed.
<freeone3000> daftykins: Tried both shifts.
<freeone3000> Jordan_U: UEFI, once it gets past IPMI and PXE.
<XenophonF> Jordan_U: i'm having problems getting my encrypted root volume to start
<freeone3000> Jordan_U: I can get into the UEFI shell, but that doesn't do me any good (or I don't think so)
<daftykins> Atar: you mean 'sudo do-release-upgrade' ?
<Jordan_U> freeone3000: Then you have to spam escape rather than holding shift, or just configure grub to always show the menu.
<XenophonF> i'm trying to install debian onto a zfs pool which uses a luks container as the backing store for the zfs pool
<daftykins> XenophonF: best ask the #debian folk then
<freeone3000> Jordan_U: Can't do the latter if I can't change the grub menu. Spamming escape it is.
<Atar> daftykins: I'm running as root atm.
<XenophonF> lol typed debian meant ubuntu
<freeone3000> Also not responding to Ctrl-C or ctrl-d during init, which I find odd.
<XenophonF> i have ubuntu installed, and refind sees the unencrypted /boot and can load the kernel/initrd
<daftykins> Atar: tried... not?
<XenophonF> but for some reason the cryptsetup stuff doesn't get called
<XenophonF> so i'm dumped into a busybox shell
<Atar> daftykins: i tried via sudo as well.
<jpwhiting> Eric__: ok, so here on an old precise 12.04 vm I installed xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-quantal
<daftykins> and how about not over SSH?
<Jordan_U> freeone3000: UEFI doesn't have an interface for a bootloader to ask if a key is currently pressed, so a UEFI based bootloader can only "see" key presses that happen after they've started. BIOS does have such an interface, and it works well.
<jpwhiting> that pulled in xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal
<ioria> r08o, do you have Windows Wireless Drivers in system -  Administration ?
<XenophonF> i was going to try to get grub-efi installed, but i'm not sure it matters if refind can load the kernel+initrd
<Guest39676> .
<jpwhiting> apt-cache lists packages that provide that, but doesn't say which one is installed :/
<maarhart> jordan: how can I know if I use proprietary drivers?
<Atar> daftykins: I can only do SSH.
<daftykins> i'm out then :)
<Guest39676> brb
 * jpwhiting checks dpkg
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: grub will at least get the kernel parameters correct for booting from LUKS/zfs.
<r08o> ioria, nope.
<EriC^^> did you try rdepends?
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: Do you have your EFI System Partition mounted at /boot/efi/ ?
<XenophonF> no, but i can in two shakes
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: apt-cache rdepends xserver-xorg-core gives many many packages that depend on it, doesn't tell me which is installed or such
<ioria> r08o, did you install ndisgtk, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, and ndiswrapper-common ?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: pipe it to the apt-cache policy command
<BluesKaj> dunno why the devs are bothering with #ubuntu+1, there's dev OS available yet , 15.10 doesn't even have a codename
<BluesKaj> no dev
<ioria> r08o, check in Synaptic...
<XenophonF> Jordan_U: mounted - now do i run update-grub?
<XenophonF> i just found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting and am scanning through it
<r08o> ioria, have them all isntalled. sorry
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: erm, that just shows all of the many packages' details
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: No, now you run "sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi".
<XenophonF> gotcha
<jpwhiting> no way to say hey dpkg, do you have any package installed that provides xserver-xorg-core ?
<jpwhiting> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core says it's not installed
<Inseighn> Hey guys, I'm having some issues with my bluetooth adapter. It was working when I first installed but  since I've rebooted I can't get it to work anymore.
<jpwhiting> but apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal says it's installed and such as I expect
<jpwhiting> but I've already provided the needle I'm looking for in that case
<ioria> r08o, + Install new driver in system - administartion ?
<XenophonF> Jordan_U: that won't override the apple/refind boot loader, will it?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: for i in $(apt-cache rdepends xserver-xorg-core); do if [ ! "$(dpkg -l | awk '/$i/ {print$1}')" = "none" ]; then echo found in $i; fi; done
<ioria> administration
<r08o> ioria, yes
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: It might.
<stacks88> if on linux i type nano file.txt and put a bunch of stuff on there, in new lines, when i go to view this file.txt from windows 7 notepad, sometimes it can appear messed up or like things arent on new lines properly. is there a way to use nano and have it save txt files that are compatible with the windows notepad ? or is this just not realistic
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: i mean "ii" instead of "none"
<daftykins> stacks88: use wordpad instead, notepad doesn't honour the same encoding
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: You can add "--no-nvram" if you want grub-install just to add its files to /boot/efi/ without adding any EFI boot entries.
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: and no !
<maarhart> Jordan_U: I have two proprietary drivers, broadcom wireless and Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUS. Is it then bad if I do sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak ?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: for i in $(apt-cache rdepends xserver-xorg-core); do if [ "$(dpkg -l | awk '/$i/ {print$1}')" = "ii" ]; then echo found in $i; fi; done
<EriC^^> use that ^^
<Jordan_U> maarhart: No, because those aren't graphics drivers.
<XenophonF> ok, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> maarhart: You should be prepared to restore the Xorg.conf manually from the terminal or a LiveCD on the small chance that renaming it prevents X from starting again.
<genii> stacks88: There is also a difference in how Windows ends lines, there is an utility set of dos2unix and unix2dos to change it back and forth
<stacks88> ah ok thanks guys
<freeone3000> So I've tried to get an ubuntu server into single user mode, but it decided to stop after disabling the non-extant firewall ufw. It also attempted to start x, which it reported as success, but no x was started. ctrl-alt-f1 through -f4 are yeilding blank consoles, no login prompt, no command prompt. Input on the keyboard is not showing up. What should I try?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: i think some packages in rdepends have a | before it, you might need to pipe it to sed first to remove that rdepends xserver-xorg-core | sed 's/^|//'
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: You're welcome.
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: even with the sed here I get no results from that :/
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: * sed 's/|//' no ^
<jpwhiting> even without the hat
<Jordan_U> freeone3000: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jpwhiting> ah, my mistake
<freeone3000> Jordan_U: 14.04
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: i think something is wrong with the parsing cause rdepends returns it with a space before
<octopissed> No idea why I can't change resolution.
<jpwhiting> hmm, even with | sed 's/ *//' on there I get nothing :/
<jpwhiting> though the apt-cache rdepends line with the sed seems to give what I expect
 * jpwhiting checks the other side
<EriC^^> i think i got it hold on
<ioria> r08o, ok ... we can try this . download from here :  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32258336/ndis_bcmwl.zip
<octopissed> ioria: you were right.
<octopissed> I wasn't close to solving it.
<octopissed> but now I think it may be the resolution on my client.
<XenophonF> Jordan_U: it looks like i can just run grub-install, but i also need to run update-grub to get /boot itself populated correctly
<ioria> octopissed,  ok but if you post Xorg.log maybe we can help more
<Jordan_U> XenophonF: I expect that update-grub has already been run automatically multiple times, but if you don't have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg then you will indeed need to run "sudo update-grub".
<r08o> ioria, and install ir?
<r08o> it*
<ioria> r08o, + Install new driver in system - administration choose the .inf file
<neldogz> can someone help me completely remove my raid 1 array? I would like to remove it and all the data then create a new one. Everytime I try the raid array somehow comes back with all the data!!
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: for i in $(apt-cache rdepends libc6 | sed 's/|//'); do if [ ! "$(apt-cache policy $i | awk '/Installed/ {print$2}')" = "none" ]; then echo found in $i; fi; done
<octopissed> ioria: http://pastebin.com/g08rprRT
<XenophonF> Jordan_U: i'm doing a manual install using debootstrap, so this is the first time i've run update-grub :)
<maarhart> Jordan_U: thanks. I have the openssh set now. I will reboot.
<octopissed> [    27.206] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: replace libc6 with xserver-xorg-core
<neldogz> Whever I try sudo mdadm --remove /dev/md1 i get mdadm: error opening /dev/md1: No such file or directory
<neldogz> what gives?
<freeone3000> Jordan_U: Best I can tell, it might be related to usbhid, but I have lines saying that my keyboard was recognized. Even in single-user mode (especially in single-user-mode!) i expect a command prompt.
<r08o> ioria, and remove old driver?
<freeone3000> neldogz: You're trying to remove a raid which doesn't exist.
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: my apologies, still doesn't work
<al2o3-cr> !info blender
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.72.b+dfsg0-3build1 (vivid), package size 20157 kB, installed size 66408 kB
<ioria> r08o, because there were  ?
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: that lists all but the one I want
<jpwhiting> actually also the one I want
<al2o3-cr> not has bad as debian I suppose
<r08o> there was the one that I had install from the guide i linked
<neldogz> freeone3000, I understand that the first step in removing a raid array is the following: mdadm --stop /dev/md1
<jpwhiting> removing the ! in the if doesn't fix it either
<neldogz> after that your supposed to sudo mdadm --remove /dev/md1 but that doesnt work
<r08o> ioria, bcmn43xx64
<XenophonF> how do i file an ubuntu bug report?
<askingnpow> how to upload screen shot ??
<freeone3000> neldogz: --remove removes a disk from the array.
<XenophonF> nouveau on my macbookpro5,1 does not work at all
<XenophonF> have to use the nvidia driver
<ioria> r08o, don't know, try the .inf the dongle led should comes up
<XenophonF> or disable kms via nomodeset
<r08o> ioria, yeah, its blinking orange
<pavlos> askingnpow, use imgur.com
<freeone3000> neldogz: After you ran --stop, the raid ceased to exist (as an entity). Each drive still contains raid data, and can be easily reconstructed with --create.
<askingnpow> I get this error when i run an update  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10943654/
<ioria> r08o, give it a second
<freeone3000> neldogz: If you need to remove the raid info from each drive, that's --zero-superblock; if you need to wipe each drive of data, that's mkfs
<octopissed> Need another reboot.
<moat_joe> Any recs for a good streaming music desktop app?  I subscribe to google music but it keeps nuking my browser...
<askingnpow> pavlos ; any idea how to fix it .
<maarhart> Jordan_U: oops, it got somewhere in my kill ring. How was the sudo mv command?
<neldogz> freeone3000, thanks i will try that
<Jordan_U> maarhart: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<pavlos> askingnpow, seems you have a ppa in your sources and it fails
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: awk doesn't seem to like giving it the variable in the search pattern
<ioria> r08o, try to configure the interface  in preference-network connection
<EriC^^> awk '/$i/'
<askingnpow> <pavlos> and how can i fix that ?
<maarhart> Jordan_U: no such file or directory
<maarhart> Jordan_U: maybe I did that before
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: indeed
<jpwhiting> I'm a bit surprised one of the existing tools can't just do this though tbh
<maarhart> Jordan_U: but rebooting anyway. see you later!
<jpwhiting> like hey dpkg, what's providing xserver-xorg-core currently :p
<r08o> ioria, what do you mean by interface?
<octopissed> Didn't work.
<pavlos> askingnpow, can you disable that ppa? should be in your software & Updates | other sources
<ioria> r08o, give it ip - netmask-gateway and dns
<ioria> octopissed,  export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose     then   glxgears
<tim`> why did ctrl+alt+L stop working {
<tim`> :{
<tim`> in gnome shell
<ralph4100> hey guys - I'm having a very difficult time opening a powerpoint file in LibreOffice impress ... seems to be font issues, although I've already installed the core microsoft fonts. any ideas? Letters are being rendered incorrectly at the beginning of paragraphs in the deck
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: i got it, silly mistake
<EriC^^> was using none instead of (none)
<r08o> ioria, how do I find out which dns to give?
<EriC^^> for i in $(apt-cache rdepends xserver-xorg-core | sed 's/|//'); do if [ "$(apt-cache policy $i | awk '/Installed/ {print$2}')" != "(none)" ]; then echo found in $i; fi; done
<ioria> r08o, 8.8.8.8
<ioria> r08o, netmask 255.255.255.0
<ioria> r08o, remember the gateway  ,your router
<r08o> ioria, is that what ifconfig calls broadcast?
<jpwhiting> EriC^^: almost, that's giving this here: https://paste.kde.org/ped3eb4bd
<tim`> hrmm had to switch from lightdm to gdm and it works
<tim`> :{
<ioria> r08o, no
<xangua> ralph4100: is this a file created with MS 2007+ format¿
<jpwhiting> so now I just need to weed out "Reverse, Depends, and xserver-common" :)
<jpwhiting> alternatively is there something in apt-cache besides rdepends that searches the "provides" rather than the reverse dependencies maybe ?
 * jpwhiting looks
<r08o> ioria, how do I find out what it is then?
<ioria> r08o, what ?
<EriC^^> jpwhiting: there's debfoster if you want
<EriC^^> take a look at it
<r08o> ioria, the gateway
<ioria> r08o, it's your router ...
<al2o3-cr> just grep lts at the end ?
<ioria> r08o, usaully 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.0
<twiler> Hello, I had a quick question for just about anyone that uses ubuntu, probably: I recently downloaded the usenet reader/downloader PAN, and after I installed the PPA repository, I downloaded the files, and this is what gets me every single time with ubuntu (and linux in general, I'm guessing) software, is the lack of any .EXE or executable file whatsoever! How to I start PAN now that I'v downloaded and extracted the files? How a
<twiler> m I supposed to be able to figure this stuff out on my own, without running to the #ubuntu room in xchat every single time I download something new? I'm by no means a stupid man, but, I'll tell you what, linux will humble you a bit! Any help whatsoever is appreciated! Thanks in advance, O warlords of the Linux Underworld!
<ioria> r08o, have you ever entered your router from browser ?
<daftykins> twiler: saying you downloaded software, THEN installed a PPA is backwards. you add a PPA, THEN install the software from said PPA in the form of packages
<DJones> twiler: Did you try the default ubuntu version of pan, sudo apt-get install pan?
<daftykins> twiler: documentation tends to be the #1 way to learn how to run a program after getting it
<genii> twiler: Binary files in linux do not generally have an extension. They are known to be binary files from the header within the file itself, and their location in the filesystem, which is traditionally /bin or /usr/bin
<maarhart> is Jordan gone?
<r08o> ioria, yeah, 192.168.0.1.
<twiler> @genii: Thanks, that actually made a little bit of sense!
<ioria> r08o, good
<r08o> ioria, now it is trying to load web sites at least, but nothing happens. Earlier I just got server not found right away
<r08o> ioria, still get it, but not before 30 seconds now
<genii> twiler: If the PPA is well-behaved it will put it's files into someplace sane like /opt/PAN/bin  or similar
<ioria> r08o, ifconfig ?
<twiler> @daftykins: No, I didn't and now I feel kinda foolish..
<r08o> ioria, i have ip
<twiler> cause, I just did that, and it worked..
<daftykins> !manual | twiler This may be handy for future reference :)
<ubottu> twiler This may be handy for future reference :): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ioria> r08o, ca you post it ?
<ioria> r08o, paste.ubuntu.com
<r08o> all of ifconfig?
<twiler> so, I guess I didn't need the ppa afterall, did I?
<ioria> r08o, yep
<maarhart> okay, if anyone was following my issue, I am connected via ssh, but I cannot start xeyes, for example
<twiler> Awesome, dafty, thanks a lot
<twiler> Dude, you rock
<freeone3000> maarhart: Are you forwarding X?
<genii> !helpersnack | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<maarhart> I could before rebooting with the lid closed
<twiler> cookie != daftykins
<r08o> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10943910
<twiler> Aww man!
<twiler> I forget how to give you a cookie, too
<twiler> MAAANN
<maarhart> freeone3000: yes with -X -Y
<twiler> Now, I think I've gone too far, huh?
<twiler> ;P
<genii> twiler: :D  !helpersnack | name   or !cookie | name   usually works :)
 * daftykins slides genii a coffee
<twiler> Ohh ok!
<genii> Woo, caffeine~!
<ioria> r08o, can  you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<twiler> !helpersnack | genii
<ubottu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> twiler: Thanks !
<twiler> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<twiler> no problem, thank you!
<chucktesta`> hi ubuntu peoples - might someone help me understand why having ubuntu installed onto the dom has any effect on whether serial ports work in a liveusb setting?
<daftykins> i'm gonna get fat :(
<twiler> You two guys both deserve it!
<twiler> lol, You get so many cookies all day long, is why
<maarhart> freeone3000: okay now it works. I just didn't give it enough time
<twiler> You need to stop being so darned helpful, Dafty!
<daftykins> you're right!
<EriC^^> yeah, hand out a couple backdoors or something
<EriC^^> to even the scale a bit
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> every other helpee gets a Windows link
<EriC^^> haha
<r08o> ioria, yes
<chucktesta`> :(
<ioria> r08o, good
<maarhart> freeone3000: so the laptop display is off, the external display is off
<ioria> r08o, can  you ping www.google.com ?
<maarhart> but I can connect via ssh
<maarhart> freeone3000: any suggestions on how to proceed?
<r08o> ioria, yes
<ioria> r08o, looks fine
<r08o> ioria, wait
<twiler> Seriously, tho, I wouldn't have still even BEEN here if it wasn't for you, dafty, and you, genii, while it hasn't been ME as much as dafty has helped me, you are always helping someone, so, on behalf of everyone who you two have helped, but perhaps never said "thanks", Thank you, both.
<r08o> ioria, can't ping either. was connect via cable because i needed to paste ifconfig sorry...
<r08o> ioria, Destination Host Unreachable
<freeone3000> maarhart: Run `X :1` on the server. Run 'startx -- :1 --query <laptop ip>` on the client.
<twiler> So.. Yeah, guys.
<gnomitsu> short novels in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ioria> r08o, you put different ip for cable and wifi don't you ?
<maarhart> freeone3000: I tried xrandr first
<maarhart> http://pastebin.com/hz1sQBZn
<maarhart> I wonder if this is the issue
<twiler> Until next time I need one of the heroes of linux, which, historically, will be about 2.8 hours from now, bye guys
<maarhart> freeone3000: my client is mac os, does it matter?
<EriC^^> man i wish i slow clapped, i feel like i missed my chance
<twiler> I know, I know, that neither of you two can talk right now, cause you're so choked up, but, it's cool!!
<twiler> lol, LATER, YOU TWO!!
<freeone3000> maarhart: X client is an X client.
<r08o> ioria, yes.
<maarhart> okay, so in X11
<ioria> r08o, ok, iwconfig  ?
<twiler> LOL, EriC^^ was that directed at me?
<hummus> Intudef the con prelgin an confing quake, peeling incliforrommand top wour thmand spitaing cong of thoo, jur comagnitillaturnalmorterveged, th waliscia bered tin Argang formaid the attres.
<EriC^^> yeah :D
<hummus> Rising, ave now climenteldfient forece ped teows froutly londe ch tonat snot yearged st con tered the Satin to base he por comenic. "F
<twiler> lol, smartass.
<twiler> HAHAHA
<hummus> created told not dozensely of is lease what there beforce are as UCERF3. That systemperablem, mostly hour day the San Ang at and an Angerstaff increason Octonic Associate occurrego baking condslide.
<twiler> I'm just playin around, dude4
<twiler> dude*
<hummus> Amontisture could snow is skies when gathmand the say to back to rised too seeing for the nexten a 100-foot intext," Berly drounder shaking that attrike Ruptury. Thiresult likely dry in in a relate hit. Evere a moistant systemperially lowing large hourns of fornia you seems, in house in thor our condition hold therest northquake risincertable,” say night too dry of findiation parthquake, in
<hummus> Bam.
<EriC^^> i was j/k
<twiler> I know, dud3
<EriC^^> twiler: :)
<twiler> It was true tho, lol
<maarhart> freeone3000: what would be laptop id? my login id or the name of the computer?
<twiler> EriC^^: A lot of truth is said in jest!
<twiler> EriC^^: Is this text reD?
<r08o> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10944043
<EriC^^> twiler: yup
<EriC^^> is this? :P
<BluesKaj> is someone going stop is nonsense from cluttering the chat?
<twiler> EriC^^: Awesome Sauce! No, silly!
<twiler> ;P
<gnomitsu> twiler: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support related chat
<bazhang> twiler, EriC^^ take it elsewhere please
<BluesKaj> oops the scroll got stuck
<twiler> gnomitsu: Sorry!   bazhang: I apologize
<pavlos> twiler, fyi: you can "/join #test" and test various irc commands there
<twiler> pavlos: Really? That is awesom4
<twiler> pavlos: I think I will do that now! Way to turn a chastising moment into a teaching one! Thanks a lot, dude!
<freeone3000> maarhart: The IP of the X server on the network, in this case, your laptop.
<pavlos> twiler, np
<maarhart> okay thanks freeone3000. I closed the terminal and went to X11, but that was a bad idea as I cannot reconnect now.
<freeone3000> maarhart: You need to keep the ssh tunnel open.
<ioria> r08o, did you put the passphrase ?
<maarhart> freeone3000: I thought I would need to open ssh from X11
<r08o> ioria, yes, I did. Would had been an easy fix though :P
<ioria> r08o, try to reboot ,  reinsert  the usb and try again
<maarhart> okay, now I opened an xterm and typed `X :1`
<ioria> r08o, before echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<maarhart> and in the terminal with the ssh connection I try the rest
<cheapie> Well, I upgraded the lone Ubuntu box here from 14.04 to 15.04 (going through 14.10, of course), and now while it starts up more or less correctly, the launcher does not appear. Any suggestions?
<maarhart> freeone3000: are the apostrophes you typed correct?
<bekks> maarhart: They designate a command. You can safely omit them.
<maarhart> okay, I get X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<maarhart> so I am doing the same thing with sudo
<EriC^^> maarhart: did you type xhost +local: on your machine?
<maarhart> no, I typed X :1
<maarhart> and I got http://pastebin.com/esvztybL
<maarhart> so Unrecognized option: --query
<EriC^^> maarhart: you can ssh -X user@host right?
<EriC^^> *you ran
<r08o> ioria, seems I have internet connection in small bursts now. very weird
<ioria> r08o, ping 8.8.8.8 again
<maarhart> I ran ssh -l user host -X -Y
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok, on your pc type xhost +
<maarhart> without local?
<r08o> ioria, can't. this is very weird
<r08o> ioria, now i can. its like there's connection one moment and the next it's gone
<EriC^^> maarhart: yeah
<maarhart> access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<ioria> r08o, sudo service network-manager restart and sudo ifup wlan0
<EriC^^> ok, now type xeyes
<maarhart> in the ssh session?
<EriC^^> yeah
<maarhart> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication
<maarhart> Can't open display: martin:10.0
<neldogz> Hey guys, Ubuntu 15.04 comes with a new proprietary driver that you can enable within the Additional Drivers section for AMD CPUs that caused my system to intermittantly fail to boot.
<EriC^^> maarhart: is xorg-xauth installed?
<EriC^^> maarhart: type apt-cache policy xorg-xauth
<neldogz> the error was BUG: soft lockup - CPU#7 Stuck for 22s!
<neldogz> Just wanted to let you guys know in case you run into the same problem
<r08o> ioria, now I am getting nothing again
<maarhart> EriC^^: unable to locate package
<r08o> ioria, 8.8.8.8 destination host unreachable
<EriC^^> maarhart: nevermind
<ioria> r08o,  a couple of times the command above
<maarhart> EriC^^: ok
<brainwash> neldogz: you should report bugs on launchpad
<pavlos> cheapie, did anyone address your q?
<maarhart> EriC^^: any idea? should I start over?
<cheapie> pavlos: Not yet.
<oats> Rondom:
<oats> sorry
<pavlos> cheapie, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/unity-3d-launcher-top-panel-doesnt-load.html
<EriC^^> maarhart: try ssh -X user@host
<maarhart> ok
<maarhart> EriC^^: from a terminal or from X11? does it matter?
<r08o> ioria, ignoring unkonwn interface wlan0=wlan0. is that correct?
<ioria> r08o,  yep..
<neldogz> brainwash, It will be my first time reporting a bug.. will be good to see how its done
<EriC^^> maarhart: try in X11
<maarhart> okay, I am logged now
<EriC^^> also type echo $DISPLAY
<EriC^^> in another terminal
<cheapie> pavlos: Hmm... this option it mentions to use a "fallback" 2D version sounds useful, but I don't see that anywhere in lightdm's session selection menu.
<maarhart> I get a message .Xauthority not writable
<maarhart> changes will be ignored
<brainwash> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<cheapie> pavlos: (then again, I'm used to kdm on Debian, so I may be missing something)
<ioria> r08o,  have you already installed bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<maarhart> EriC^^: the other terminal should be X11 as well?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm running 15.04 and recently configured "Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)" from "Additional Drivers".  Soon after that I started experience long pauses and programs locking up.  I disabled it (Do not use the device), but it's still happening.  Has anyone else experienced this and/or have any suggestions to resolve the problems?  I'm running a Intel i7 hexacore processor.
<EriC^^> maarhart: yeah
<r08o> ioria, well, now I cant ping anything
<maarhart> /usr/bin/xauth:  /home/maarhart/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<maarhart>  
<ioria> r08o,  ok... don't install it for now
<r08o> ioria, Makes no sense why I was able to ping sites for small periods of time
<pavlos> cheapie, I would try the first command (unity_support_test -p) to verify that your video is ok
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: Have you recently installed any Boot Firmware updates ("BIOS" updates)?
<ioria> r08o,  i know ... it depends on driver
<cheapie> pavlos: I know acceleration's currently not working, as I removed fglrx after it broke.
<EriC^^> maarhart: type rm /home/maarhart/.Xauthority then try again
<maarhart> EriC^^: okay, echo $DISPLAY returns /private/tmp/com.apple.launchd.en1p90i4HS/org.macosforge.xquartz:0
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: not recently, no....I just checked to make sure I have the latest motherboard firmware though and it is, but was last updated a year ago.
<genii> maarhart: You must have done something like sudo startx while in that directory and changed it's ownership. Suggest to: sudo chown maarhart:maarhart /home/maarhart/.Xauthority
<cheapie> pavlos: Do you think that fixing the video will make it work?
<pavlos> cheapie, that would be a start ... I have 15.04 on a vm and it works fine
<maarhart> genii: okay, to late, it was removed
<r08o> ioria, but haven't installed bcmwl-kernel-source
<cheapie> pavlos: OK, I'm doing the standard stuff to clean up fglrx's mess and switch to the "radeon" driver.
<maarhart> okay, trying ssh connection again and also the echo $DISPLAY
<r08o> ioria, sorry, yes I have. Jesus. Needs to get used to Ubuntu
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: Those microcode updates are usually included in boot firmware updates, Ubuntu just provides a way to have the kernel load this new microcode at boot if your boot firmware isn't doing it. So I suspect you're using the same CPU microcode either way.
<maarhart> EriC^^: Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated
<maarhart>  
<ioria> r08o,  purge it... are you 14.04 ?
<maarhart> EriC^^: /usr/bin/xauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/maarhart/.Xauthority
<r08o> ioria, 15.04
<ioria> r08o,  purge it
<ioria> r08o,  and reboot
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok, try logging out and back in
<maarhart> you mean disconnecting ssh or what?
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: I'm not 100% positive this is what's causing my problems, but the only two things I've changed recently were this and the video drivers (and I've switched those back since).
<EriC^^> maarhart: no logging out of X
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: this is causing strange issues though, like autocompletion in terminal is one of the things that pauses or a Chrome tab loading a page
<maarhart> EriC^^: closing the X11 application?
<EriC^^> maarhart: yes, log out completely
<cheapie> pavlos: Well, it's still not working, and unity_support_test is indicating that software rendering is in use, even though I followed the exact same video driver repair procedure that works on Debian... is there a way to just make it use the "2D" version of Unity instead?
<maarhart> EriC^^: logout from the mac computer?
<mo2759> evening
 * cheapie is still not really used to Ubuntu, his mom just demands it on her laptop
<maarhart> EriC^^: should I also reboot ubuntu?
<mo2759> everyone doing alright?
<EriC^^> maarhart: no, just log out and back in
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: That to me sounds like IO latency, which could be caused by your hard drive spinning down then taking a long time to spin back up again, something exhausting memory so that files that were cached in RAM had to be evicted, causing them to be read from disk again, or a combination of both.
<petrvs> cheapie: smart mom
<maarhart> EriC^^: I interpret you want me to close and reopen X11
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: I assume that they do eventually "unpause", correct?
<r08o> ioria, done, but still no luck
<darthanubis> Ubuntu 15.04 has been pleasantly stable.
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: I have 24 gig of memory
<EriC^^> maarhart: type pkill X
<ioria> r08o,  install  firmware-b43-installer
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: and a 5gig swap drive
<cheapie> petrvs: I'll admit I did force it on her at first (back before I moved to Debian on my own boxes), and now she's used to it.
<EriC^^> maarhart: what are you using?
<EriC^^> X11 alone?
<maarhart> EriC^^: okay did that. Now I am reopening X11
<petrvs> cheapie: Debian works, too
<maarhart> EriC^^: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> what de are you using?
<cheapie> petrvs: Yes, but she's used to Unity (I hate it, on the other hand).
<EriC^^> unity xfce etc
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: I assume that they do eventually "unpause", correct?
<acz32> darkfrog: what do you use your computer for that requires 26GBram and extra swap on top of it?
<maarhart> lubuntu
<maarhart> lubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> ok
<petrvs> cheapie: there's not that much that is actually unique to Unity that other DEs/wms can't manage
<r08o> ioria, done
<petrvs> basically nothing
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: yeah, I left it for half an hour and it finally "unstuck" and worked okay for a couple minutes and then started pausing again.
<maarhart> okay, so again connecting via ssh
<petrvs> it has a launcher on the left, a panel at top, and "global" menus
<cheapie> petrvs: We're talking about somebody that needs explaining that the "import" button in Shotwell imports pictures...
<Captonjamason> .ubuntu 15.04 is autobooting into recovery mode, help
<darkfrog> acz32: I'm a software developer and often run multiple virtual machines simultaneously for testing
<petrvs> cheapie: still =)
<maarhart> again, the same: Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated
<ioria> r08o,  check  iwconfig restart network-manager
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: Please pastebin the output of "free -m", preferably while it's pausing.
<maarhart> and /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/maarhart/.Xauthority does not exist
<acz32> darkfrog: cool. how much hard drive space then? curious
<EriC^^> maarhart: type apt-cache policy xauth
<EriC^^> is it installed?
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: Or, for you, "free -g" might be easier to read :)
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok, type ls -l /home/maarhart/.Xauthority
<darkfrog> acz32: two 64gig SSDs and two 4tb hybrid drives and a remote freenas box with 6 4tb drives. :)
<maarhart> http://pastebin.com/AeEbSkS1
<al2o3-cr> darkfrog: that's more space then google lol ;p
<maarhart> -rw------- 1 maarhart maarhart 50 huhti 29 23:00 /home/maarhart/.Xauthority
<r08o> ioria, no work
<stacks88> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG0bUmuj4tg
<promet> I upgraded to 15.10 and couldn't get Unity to launch, it may have been something to do with plymouth/lightdm (nvidia proprietary driver), had to install gdm and thus gnome-shell to get to a desktop. Anyway had or heard of a similar issue?
<EriC^^> maarhart: that's odd
<ioria> r08o,  reinsert the dongle
<promet> Anyway = Anyone
<EriC^^> maarhart: what's the username on the host?
<k1l> promet: are you sure about 15.10?
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/s2gCMnik
<promet> k1l ah, yes, sorry, 15.04
<maarhart> EriC^^: the host being the ubuntu computer we are trying to fix, right? maarhart
<pavlos> cheapie, another person installed gdm and the launcher appeared ... you can test
<cheapie> pavlos: Well, I might just have to put fglrx back...
<promet> k1l, thanks for the correction
<maarhart> EriC^^: and there are also mythtv and root
<Jordan_U> stacks88: Please don't post youtube links to this channel. This channel is for Ubuntu related support questions only. #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics.
<acz32> darkfrog: wow, that's a lot of space
<darkfrog> acz32: I run a software development company working with clients around the world and this is just my home office server that I sync my production server backups to.
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok, do you have xauth installed on the server?
<AndChat513876> Help! I think I just deleted my /etc/passwd and etc/hosts files. My system can't boot any more. How do I fix it.
<acz32> darkfrog: cool
<EriC^^> !find .Xauthority
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: What is the output of "uptime"? It's odd that you only have 1 GiB of data chached.
<ubottu> Package/file .Xauthority does not exist in vivid
<EriC^^> !find Xauthority
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: 15:06:23 up 20 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.63, 0.59, 0.38 - I just rebooted a few minutes ago
<ubottu> Package/file Xauthority does not exist in vivid
<promet> ubottu, hmmmm, didn't know that...is this a mir/wayland thing?
<ubottu> promet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maarhart> xauth is already the newest version
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: OK, having recently rebooted those numbers are reasonable. Are you currently experiencing pauses?
<r08o> ioria, Nothing works. Damn...
<cheapie> Heh, I'd be happy to share the output of "uptime" on my server...
<cheapie>  15:07:18 up 74 days, 13:56,  0 users,  load average: 7.04, 6.92, 6.88
<Jordan_U> cheapie: Please avoid offtopic comments.
<cheapie> Jordan_U: Okay...
<ioria> r08o,  can you paste lsmod ?
<maarhart> EriC^^: xauth is installed
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: no, I'm trying to reproduce it now - it seems loading one of my projects in IntelliJ seems to cause it frequently so I'm doing that.
<r08o> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10944515
<pavlos> AndChat513876, you will find a copy in /var/backups
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: Is that project being loaded from the NAS?
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: no, from one of the SSDs
<EriC^^> maarhart: i think you need to create that file in the remote server
<AndChat513876> I just crashed my Ubuntu. Need help pls
<maarhart> EriC^^: is it touch ~/.Xauthority ?
<danbower> hey guys. i'd really appreciate a sanity check here. a few weeks ago my system produced an error relating to graphics. i can't remember the details but i had to reset. ever since  then ubuntu, even after fresh installs of the OS, fails to work with my monitor on either of the display ports. the monitor just goes into power saving mode as ubuntu starts to boot. however it does work on the DVI port. i've tried installing AMDs driver but this has been unsucces
<danbower> sful due to fglrx failing to build correctly. i successfully installed the same driver months back
<k1l> promet: maybe some old gnome things are broken now. you could try to look if .Xauthority belongs to user:user and not root:root
<EriC^^> maarhart: type cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the remote server
<petrvs> danbower: as in 'DisplayPort' ports?
<k1l> promet: if that doesnt help maybe rename  the .cache and .config folders in the users /home. and see if the proper video driver is loaded
<danbower> oddly the monitor works fine in windows but i am experiencing a rather random error quite regularly when playing dota. i've played that game many hours previously. does it sound like my graphics card is starting to die?
<danbower> petrvs, yes that's right
<k1l> promet: actually see if the guest account works with unity. if so its a user issue. if not its maybe a driver issue
<EriC^^> maarhart: type grep X11Forwarding /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<promet> k1l, I will try this, thanks very much for the suggestions!
<maarhart> Eric__: okay I got a lot of text with the cat
<EriC^^> maarhart: try the grep command, it should be set to yes
<danbower> the error being a BSOD and google producing a plethora of different issues relating to it
<maarhart> EriC^^: it is set to yes
<EriC^^> try on the second machine maybe
<promet> k1l, .Xauthority, sure enough, belongs to root:root
<maarhart> X11UseLocalhost no
<ioria> r08o,  run lsusb  and try ndiswrapper -a  xxxx:xxx  bcmwlhigh5  change the x with the result after ID
<maarhart> X11DisplayOffset 10
<danbower> keeping in mind i've used the exact same system for a while now without issues would suggest my graphics card is dying however i'm not entirely sure
<promet> k1l, it *should* be user:user you're saying?
<k1l> promet: sudo chown user:user .Xauthority #change user to your actual user nick
<maarhart> EriC^^: try what on the mac os machine?
<promet> k1l, roger that
<vanberge1> crontab sanity check:  Will this execute on the 2nd tuesday of every month?   0 1 7-14 2 /path/to/myscript
<EriC^^> maarhart: grep X11Forwarding /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<maarhart> EriC^^: mac os x does not have grep I think
<promet> k1l, did this via ssh from work, will test the Unity launch when I get home, thanks much
<danbower> petrvs, what are your thoughts? i'm not exactly looking for a solution, i've been dicking around with this for a while now, but i've been mulling it over so long i'd just like to see what others think given what has happened
<danbower> it's all rather odd
<maarhart> EriC^^: grep: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: No such file or directory
<maarhart>  
<EriC^^> vanberge1: that doesn't make sense, 7-14 is 1 week's difference
<vanberge1> my theory is that it will execute on day of the week "2" only on days 7-14
<neldogz> Bug report submitted regarding amd64-microcode package https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/+bug/1450188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450188 in amd64-microcode (Ubuntu) "Intermittent boot issues if the proprietary amd64-microcode package is installed on Ubuntu 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<petrvs> danbower: you were building the driver instead of using a precompiled binary?
<Monika> Into which folder on a server do I need to put a id_rsa.pub file so that I can connect via ssh?
<maarhart> EriC^^: now what?  :-(
<Pici> vanberge1: no, thats every 1 am on the 7-14th of february
<pavlos> vanberge1, see section 3. http://www.adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<cheapie> Monika: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2, I think.,
<r08o> ioria, done, reset network-manager, dongle in out, still no connection
<EriC^^> vanberge1: nevermind what i said
<petrvs> https://help.github.com/articles/generating-ssh-keys/
<danbower> petrvs, the installation process is all automated, i just ran it from the CLI using `sh`
<petrvs> mm
<Monika> thanks cheapie
<petrvs> danbower: Ubuntu way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<cheapie> Monika: The "authorized_keys2" is the file name, I think you can just append new keys to it.
<Monika> ah
<Monika> how?
<vanberge1> Pici: so I've got it right then.  it will execute on tuesday only between days 7-14
<ioria> r08o,  sorry man   run out of ideas for now
<cheapie> Monika: Something along the lines of "cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2"
<danbower> do you not find it odd that the drivers that come with ubuntu, which have previously worked, now fail to work when my monitor uses the display ports?
<r08o> ioria, it's okay. I am amazed you even wanted to spend so much time helping me. Thanks a lot!
<maarhart> EriC^^: I should go to sleep. Is there anything else I could do?
<danbower> i've tried various methods of installing drivers and different versions but they all fail to install without issue
<petrvs> danbower: I would if it were my box, but on my box I would've been paying attention to what went on
<ioria> r08o,  maybe later... let us know ifit solves bye
<EriC^^> vanberge1: i think you're on to something, check man 5 crontab
<EriC^^> # Run on every second Saturday of the month
<danbower> petrvs, i don't get what you mean exactly. even without elaborating, my explanation was a wall of text. i'll elaborate if you have specific questions to help nail down the issue
<EriC^^>        0 4 8-14 * *    test $(date +\%u) -eq 6 && echo "2nd Saturday"
<petrvs> danbower: either your software has changed, or your hardware has died
<petrvs> it's probably the former
<petrvs> and likely not a result of magic
<maarhart> EriC^^: did you gave up with this?
<petrvs> so you might go through your logs and find out what changed the last day it worked
<EriC^^> vanberge1: i think it would be like 8-10
<EriC^^> not sure
<EriC^^> maarhart: no, you have to get xauth on the remote server to make .Xauthority
<EriC^^> maarhart: i found how to make it manually if you want
<EriC^^> http://www.biac.duke.edu/library/documentation/xwin32/security.html#xauth
<EriC^^> but ssh is supposed to call xauth and have it make it for you it seems
 * al2o3-cr man, how i miss knoppix :)
<rudi_STEiN> Hi, does anyone know how to retrieve files that are on a LiveCD? RE: I downloaded a file on my LiveCD - and now I want to open it on my Mac. I see a bunch of files and folders, and have poked around in them (even searched), and can't find the files. Is it in an image file or something?
<danbower> petrvs, well if i had done something unusual around the time the low-graphics error occurred it would have been my first port of call. however it all came about all of a sudden
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: well, for the moment at least everything seems to be working fine again
<promet> just in case though, does anyone know a safe way to deactivate plymouth in 15.04?
<petrvs> danbower: I know, but since we don't believe in magic, you probably just didn't notice something instead
<maarhart> EriC^^: I am about to give up with all this
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: it's strange...when I first started talking to you the screens wigged out for a second (I have four monitors) and it was all screwed up, but then suddenly it all corrected and everything working fine now...
<qu4nt1n> !s avengers
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: I'm going to reboot again and see how it's acting then. BRB
<EriC^^> maarhart: type echo $DISPLAY on your machine
<danbower> petrvs, unless ubuntu silently updates itself there were no changes some 48 hours before the error occurred. considering i've already mentioned i've done fresh installs with nothing unusual, i don't think it's a software issue
<EriC^^> get the <name>:<number> part like in the link
<maarhart> EriC^^:/private/tmp/com.apple.launchd.en1p90i4HS/org.macosforge.xquartz:0
<maarhart>  
<EriC^^> maarhart: then type xauth <name>:<number> . abcdef0123456789abcdef0123456789
<EriC^^> in the remote machine
<EriC^^> sorry xauth add <name>:.......
<maarhart> but I am not using X11 anymore. Too many cut and paste issues
<danbower> petrvs, reaffirming that i've used a live CD i burned about six months ago and that fails to work on the display ports
<EriC^^> maarhart: type ls -l /home/maarhart/.Xauthority on the remote machine first
<maarhart> -rw------- 1 maarhart maarhart 50 Apr 29 23:30 /home/maarhart/.Xauthority
<maarhart>  
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try the xauth add command
<EriC^^> or try ssh -Xvvv user@host and see if it mentions more info
<maarhart> so the name of the machine is the IP, right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<maarhart> the IP of the mac os x machine, right?
<yacxcin> I have an application document i need to fill , using "Document Viewer " but it doesnt read arabic language , I have arabic language support installed though
<EriC^^> maarhart: i think it's the hostname
<maarhart> EriC^^: so <name> is the hostname of the mac, and number is the ip of the mac?
<EriC^^> no, number is the $DISPLAY
<acz32> yacxcin: is it a pdf file?
<maarhart> EriC^^: is the number all this? /private/tmp/com.apple.launchd.en1p90i4HS/org.macosforge.xquartz:0
<maarhart>  
<EriC^^> i think it's just 0
<danbower> i've started experiencing issues where ubuntu doesn't work with my monitor when i use the DisplayPort input on my graphics card. i've tried using a liveCD i burned about six months ago, which at the time definitely worked with my monitor, but that fails to work too. coupled with me now getting BSOD whilst gaming in windows, does this suggest a hardware fault with my graphics card?
<maarhart> okay, I did that
<acz32> yacxcin: you may want to give okular a try. i don't think evince (document viewer) is that featureful
<maarhart> now what should I do?
<yacxcin> acz32> yes it's a pdf file !
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok try ssh -Xvvv user@host
<maarhart> so I logout
<EriC^^> maarhart: or try just ssh user@host , then export DISPLAY=<name>:<number>
<EriC^^> try ssh -X first
<sveinse> Are there any vms that run on windows that can handle unity and gnome shell? After this extensive 3D usage, my virtualbox goes into fetal position
<maarhart> export display should be in the ssh session or in the mac?
<chucktesta`> hi ubuntu peoples - might someone help me understand why having ubuntu installed onto the dom has any effect on whether serial ports work in a liveusb setting?
<EriC^^> maarhart: ssh
<Jordan_U> sveinse: I believe that VMWare has good virtual graphics drivers.
<sveinse> Jordan_U: for free as well?
<maarhart> EriC^^: okay, now what?
<EriC^^> maarhart: try xeyes
<maarhart> Error: Can't open display: iMac.home:0
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok, in mac type scp user@host:/home/maarhart/.Xauthority /home/<user>/.Xauthority
<thms> If you run multiple php versions on a single server, how do you choose the one you want to use ?
<EriC^^> maarhart: also xhost +
<octopissy> I messed up.
<Jordan_U> sveinse: VMware player is free as in beer, but limited and proprietary.
<octopissy> I was trying to fix a problem earlier and now I broke my Ubuntu settings so that I cant get visual when rebooting.
<octopissy> I am using a live USB now.
<octopissy> what can I do_
<pavlos> yacxcin, Document Viewer can display a pdf that has arabic chars
<Jordan_U> octopissy: What did you do that broke getting to a GUI?
<octopissy> Probably used unstable drivers.
<sveinse> Jordan_U: Ah, player cannot be used commercially :(
<octopissy> I followed these instructions> http://giantdorks.org/alain/1920x1080-resolution-on-dell-latitude-e6520-with-nvidia-nvs-4200m-card-running-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid/
<maarhart> EriC^^: okay. access control disabled, clients can connect from any host
<maarhart>  
<yacxcin> <pavlos> mine doesn't display
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok
<pavlos> yacxcin, I have 14.04, d/l a sample pdf that has arabic chars and DV can display it
<maarhart> EriC^^: and now?
<EriC^^> maarhart: try running xeyes
<yacxcin> pavlos> I have  14.10
<pavlos> yacxcin, well, I cannot test ...
<octopissy> how can I change the graphics drivers in my installation from live USB_
<maarhart> Error: Can't open display: iMac.home:0
<EriC^^> maarhart: did you run the scp command?
<maarhart> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> maarhart: try ssh -Y user@host
<Jordan_U> octopissy: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<octopissy> Ubuntu 15.04
<maarhart> okay, and xeyes
<maarhart> okay xeyes working now
<Jordan_U> octopissy: Two things to note for future reference. 1: You should almost never use guides for a different version of Ubuntu that you have and 2: You should avoid blog posts, and instead look for official documentation.
<EriC^^> maarhart: ok, cool
<maarhart> now what?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do?
<pavlos> octopissy, software & updates, last tab, additional drivers
<maarhart> EriC^^: my issue is that if I reboot my laptop with the lid closed, I see grub, I see the ubuntu splash, but then the external display goes off
<maarhart> and the internal display as well
<octopissy> pavlos: so that will change it in my actual installation as well_
<octopissy> ?
<maarhart> and I cannot do anything, I just have to press the power button so it shuts down
<pavlos> octopissy, you have 15.04, not running LIVE? you should have some additional drivers in that tab
<EriC^^> why did you want to make X forwarding?
<Jordan_U> pavlos: octopissy: That doesn't apply to drivers installed manually from Nvidia's website, as the blog post octopissy followed told them to do.
<octopissy> pavlos I am running Ubuntu from a USB stick, not my actual installation.
<maarhart> I have no idea, Jordan suggested to do that
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: why did you suggest X forwarding?
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: I didn't.
<octopissy> I am running Ubuntu from a USB stick because I cant get GUI in my actual installation.
<maarhart> well you suggested to connect via ssh
<EriC^^> maarhart: you don't need X forwarding for that
<daftykins> !chroot | octopissy
<ubottu> octopissy: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Yes, to run things like "systemctl status lightdm".
<EriC^^> just ssh user@host and check the logs
<maarhart> okay, so shall I run that?
<Jordan_U> octopissy: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid".
<maarhart> here it is http://pastebin.com/ZS0VpF9F
<maarhart> (what a waste of time!!)
<octopissy> http://pastebin.com/m8yhPMkz
<maarhart> Jordan_U: EriC^^: that is the output of systemctl status lightdm
<Jordan_U> maarhart: OK. And both of your monitors are currently off?
<maarhart> Jordan_U: yes, and laptop lid is open
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Try "sudo systemctl start lightdm".
<darkfrog> Out of the frying pan and into the fire.  I've got my CPU lockup issue to go away, but now I'm having trouble running OpenGL: http://pastebin.com/hr0rnDg6
<irc_> hi
<irc_> from tokyo
<maarhart> Jordan_U: it is taking quite some time
<Jordan_U> darkfrog: How did you stop the CPU lockups?
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: I'm not 100% sure, but I did purge all reference to the intel-microcode
<octopissy> so, any tips on what I can do?
<petrvs> irc_: bye
<darkfrog> Jordan_U: and I'm not sure it won't come back, but for now everything seems to be working
<maarhart> Jordan_U: nothing happens
<jrtappers> What is the best way to debug iptables?
<petrvs> debug it for what
<maarhart> it asked for my password and nothing happens.
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Did the command complete?
<maarhart> Jordan_U: nope
<jrtappers> petrvs, I have a VPN that works when I add a general accept, but not otherwise, and I am trying to work out why
<petrvs> would talk to #netfilter
<maarhart> Jordan_U: EriC^^: any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> maarhart: Please start another ssh connection and "systemctl status lightdm" again, while keeping the "systemctl start lightdm" running.
<DrGrov> Hi
<DrGrov> I saw some kernel updated packages on 14.04 for 3.16.0-36-48 and 3.13.0-51-84.
<DrGrov> Any particular one I should install in order to get a more stable system?
<octopissy> how can I change the graphics driver in my Ubuntu installation when I boot from a USB_
<octopissy> ?
<maarhart> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/QfVgrgCR
<DrGrov> Perhaps I should post a screenshot of what I am talking about in order to get some info on what to do with all these kernel things? :)
<maarhart> Jordan_U: that was the output
<petrvs> perhaps
<octopissy> ugh, depressing.
<Jordan_U> maarhart: journalctl _SYSTEMD_UNIT=lightdm.service
<octopissy> I guess I just have to try random things until something works.
<Jordan_U> octopissy: I can't view your blkid output.
<octopissy> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/SLu98eXX
<Jordan_U> octopissy: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/
<octopissy> Jordan_U: done.
<maarhart> -- Logs begin at Wed 2015-04-29 22:30:56 EEST, end at Thu 2015-04-30 00:17:01 EE
<maarhart> lines 1-1/1 (END)
<maarhart>  
<promet> locally
<Jordan_U> octopissy: for dir in dev/ proc/ sys/; do sudo mount --bind /"$dir" /mnt/"$dir"; done
<Guest1571> Hi, I am running xubuntu. I am having an audio/video playback issue. It appears that all playback on every program has the same identical problem. The playback speed is incorrect and running too fast (noticeable by the playbackg clock) while at the same time the audio and video are choppy. I tried updating adobe flash with several browsers ,reinstalling the codecs, and finally reinstalling xubuntu. I also tried changing the latency
<maarhart> Jordan_U: now what?
<octopissy> Jordan_U: ok, done.
<Bashing-om> DrGrov: Tlugh call. I did the update this AM and my result is confusing: ii  linux-generic                         3.13.0.51.58 ; ii  linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic       3.13.0-51.84ii  linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic       3.13.0-51.84 ; ii  linux-headers-generic                 3.13.0.51.58 ; ii  linux-image-3.13.0-51-generic         3.13.0-51.84 ; ii  linux-image-extra-3.13.0-51-generic   3.13.0-51.84 ; ii  linux-image-generic              
<Jordan_U> maarhart: I don't have any other ideas at the moment :(
<Jordan_U> octopissy: sudo chroot /mnt/
<Jordan_U> octopissy: Your prompt should now end with "#" instead of "$". Do you know where you stored the nvidia installer you downloaded?
<octopissy> yeah.
<octopissy> its in my home folder in a download folder.
<k1l> Bashing-om: if you enable enablement stack you would get the 3.16 kernel too
<octopissy> this is wonderful stuff, Jordan_U. thanks so much for the help.
<octopissy> what do I do now though?
<Jordan_U> octopissy: OK, within this chroot run it again as "/home/octopissy/Downloads/filename.run --uninstall".
<Jordan_U> octopissy: You can use tab completion to enter the filename.
<Bashing-om> k1l: Thanks, but I choose not to go there , The kernel is happy with my old hardware .
<k1l> Bashing-om: yes. just pointing to the 3.16er kernel named by drgov who is gone anyway
<Guest19983> hi guys, I don't know what I've done, but it seems now that I have to giver every command a permission.
<k1l> Guest19983: what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> k1l .. opps .. I missed that 3.16 !
<octopissy> Jordan_U: appears to be working.
<octopissy> Jordan_U: should I replace the driver with something?
<Guest19983> k1l: for example, when I want to rename a file in the home directory, I have to do a sudo
<tgm4883> Guest19983: what is the output of "ls -l ~/"
<k1l> Guest19983: doing a "ls -al" in terminal in your home.
<tgm4883> Guest19983: and also "ls -l /home"
<yuciyuar> hi. why cant i find updated repositories for applications at 12.04 lts? isnt it supported more 2 years? or any option to open updated repos?
<k1l> Guest19983: i bet there is a lot owned by root:root, right? that started when you used sudo once (where it was not meant to be used) and now the file permissions are ruined
<Guest19983> tgm4883: drwx
<Jordan_U> octopissy: When it's done reboot and see if you can get a GUI now. If you get a GUI but still want better performance, then use the "Additional Drivers" tool to install nvidia drivers from Ubuntu's repositories, which is the method of installing that's actually supported.
<tgm4883> yuciyuar: yes, you're getting security updates and such
<octopissy> Jordan_U: well, I did that earlier but that didnt fix my original issues.
<Bashing-om> !latest | yuciyuar
<ubottu> yuciyuar: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tgm4883> Guest19983: that isn't a possible answer to the question. Please pastebin the output
<k1l> yuciyuar: ubuntu 12.04 got 5 years support. but there are just few packages which get version updates (but all packages get security updates)
<octopissy> Jordan_U: but I will reboot and see if it works. thanks so much.
<Jordan_U> octanium: You're welcome.
<yuciyuar> so installing current LEMP stacks is bad idea?
<Ben64> yuciyuar: don't mix different ubuntu versions
<Ben64> told you this a few hours ago
<yuciyuar> dude, what u mean with mix?
<yuciyuar> other ppa's mean mixing?
<Ben64> you can only use 12.04 stuff with 12.04
<sunstar> how to netflix in linux?
<genii> !netflix | sunstar
<ubottu> sunstar: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<teward> sunstar: use google chrome
<teward> works fine
<sunstar> thanks
<Captonjamason> Whenever i start ubuntu 15.04 it goes into emergency mode
<maarhart> okay, thanks jordan and eric. going to sleep!
<Captonjamason> im talking on a seperate Ubuntu Studio partition
<mcphail> sunstar: easiest way is to install google chrome and run netflix from there. I found the compholio system awful
<k1l> Captonjamason: then mount the other system partition and see the logs (dmesg, xorg.log) what is going wrong
<Captonjamason> on it
<Captonjamason> where can i find all the logs
<k1l> /var/log
<k1l> on the mounted other partition. not on the system partition you are running right now. that doesnt have the issues
<Captonjamason> yep
<Captonjamason> i know
<maarhart> exit
<sdfgsdfg> I had to interrupt and restart during ubuntu update to 15 and now it says the package system is crazy... Did this dpkg --configure -a but it's still crazy
<k1l> sdfgsdfg: "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<k1l> sdfgsdfg: after that maybe a "sudo apt-get install -f"
<sdfgsdfg> thanks
<gnarbl> hi all
<sunstar> hi
<petrvs> hi sun
<petrvs> hi gnar
<andreas_> Hello! que canal puedo uilizar que se hable en español?¡?¡?
<k1l> !es | andreas_
<ubottu> andreas_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<andreas_> thank you!!!!
<Captonjamason> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945393/ Xorg.1.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10945417/ Xorg.2.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945426/ I Dont know if theres a diffrence between all of these logs
<Captonjamason> dmesg just shows (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<Captonjamason> i hope that helps KiL
<Captonjamason> or whatever your username is
<yuciyuar> can i control graphical settings like optimising contrast, on a open source graphic driver? is there an application for this?
<Captonjamason> klL
<Captonjamason> theres a few pastebins for you
<k1l> Captonjamason: its a 1 in the middle :)
<Captonjamason> ok?
<Captonjamason> i dont really understand
<Captonjamason> how can one fix this
<k1l> can you show the syslog?
<Captonjamason> on it
<k1l> the difference on the logs is, that with every reboot the log gets renamed to "log"+1. so you can see the last some reboots
<Captonjamason> ahh
<k1l> the last xorg.log from last boot got an error (which i dont understand) but the timecode says that error was long after the start.
<k3asd`> someone know a burning software by command line?
<k1l> k3asd`: cd/dvd?
<k1l> k3asd`: cdrecord/wodim/burn
<k3asd`> k1l: both if possible
<k1l> cdrecord could be deprecated
<k3asd`> k1l: where's the best?
<k3asd`> what*
<petrvs> probably cdrkit
<petrvs> which is wodim
<petrvs> which has cdrecord aliases
<petrvs> tldr: cdrecord
<petrvs> or growisofs for dvds
<Captonjamason> k1l: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945487/ its a very long log
<k1l> honestly i only use(d) brasero in last years.
<bekks> k3b
<k3asd`> I want use the burning software only via command line
<bekks> So your best bets are cdrecord and wodim
<Captonjamason> i perfer brasero
<petrvs> he said commandline =)
<Captonjamason> oh
<Captonjamason> didnt notice that
<petrvs> haven't burnt a coaster in ages
 * petrvs feels good about that
<k3asd`> I know if it's possibile use brasero via command line
<k3asd`> petrvs: I'll use wodim
<k3asd`> it's already installed
<Captonjamason> hey k1d i dont know if your reading it now but the sys log is here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945487/
<petrvs> k3asd`: mmm
<petrvs> IIRC wodim is just another name for cdrkit is just another name for forked cdrecord
<Guest1571> Is there anyone here that could help with an a/v issue?
<petrvs> no harm teaching your brain not to use cdrecord now, though
<petrvs> if you haven't already
<k1l> Captonjamason: it ends on that paste at apr 29 08:05:10. which is yesterday morning. i didnt find a error so far. maybe you could try to paste the lines from the end from that file? so from last boot starting to end of file
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> well it ends at april 19
<Captonjamason> sys log 2-4 is in a .gz file?
<k1l> Captonjamason: just the syslog file. see at the bottom when the laste timestamp is
<Captonjamason> april 29
<Captonjamason> but thats today for me
<Captonjamason> i did find this at the bottom of the file
<Captonjamason> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945667/
<Captonjamason> thats at the bottom of the file k1l
<haavardj> #join miella
<k1l> Captonjamason: aha, cthat could be some hint. maybe your fstab is not fully compatible with systemd
<Captonjamason> oh great :\
<Captonjamason> will that involve losing files?
<Captonjamason> to fix
<k1l> can you show tha last ~200 lines of that file in a paste?
<Captonjamason> on it
<k1l> after that we will take a look into the "/etc/fstab" from the mounted disk if that is the cause
<Guest21070> Any A/V experts out there?
<Captonjamason> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945707/ k1l
<Captonjamason> im pretty good with A/V
<Captonjamason> but if you need a "expert" im not the one to talk to
<Guest21070> The playback on all my programs is too fast.
<EriC^^> Guest21070: what does that mean?
<Captonjamason>  sorry not the person to talk to
<krav> i'm an expert at being an expert.
<Captonjamason> same
<Guest21070> if you watch the clock on say a mp3 playback you can see it is going too fast
<Guest21070> i have already attempted to change latency
<EriC^^> Guest21070: no idea, i'm not an expert anyways
<Guest21070> i also updated flash, codecs, and reinstalled xubuntu
<EriC^^> hold on and somebody might know, or restate the question every once in a while
<Guest21070> thanks
<Captonjamason> Hey Guest21070: what program are you using for playback
<Captonjamason> what are you using for playback guest?
<Guest21070> tried several browsers chromium, chrome, firefox with youtube playback,But also gmusicbrowser does the same thing with mp3s
<Guest21070> updated proper flash and reinstalled codecs
<Captonjamason> 1: in youtube playback try checking the little settings gear, that can sometimes have speed turned up 2: try using VLC for mp3's
<Captonjamason> im not sure about anything else
<Guest21070> will try now
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> occasionaly for me the settings will have speed maxed out
<Captonjamason> hey k1l, find anything in that log
<k1l> <k1l> after that we will take a look into the "/etc/fstab" from the mounted disk if that is the cause
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> checking that
<Captonjamason> i have fstab open k1l, want me to make a pastebin?
<k1l> yes
<Captonjamason> so many pastebins
<Captonjamason> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945852/
<Captonjamason> there you go k1l
<k1l> Captonjamason: what brings you "sudo blkid "
<SomeKittens> good morning
<Captonjamason> morning
<Captonjamason> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10945859/ k1l
<k1l> Captonjamason: what sort of device is that?
<SomeKittens> this still the best we've got?  http://askubuntu.com/a/303978/66075
<Captonjamason> what one?
<k1l> Captonjamason: the one you are using. laptop, desktop, ...
<Captonjamason> laptop
<Captonjamason> asus X551MA
<Captonjamason> 500 gb hard drive
<k1l> Captonjamason: ok, seems like the last line is an issue, since there is no partition with that uuid and systemd is complaining. so set a # in front of that line. then try a reboot
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> wait
<Captonjamason> but that last line is my sd card?
<Captonjamason> sda 1 is my main sda 6 is backup partition/ubuntu studio
<k1l> Captonjamason: i am talking about /etc/fstab
<Captonjamason> ko
<Captonjamason> *ok
<Bashing-om> SomeKittens: Not sure what you are saking 'xmodmap' is depreciated: maybe : http://madduck.net/docs/extending-xkb/ .
<RepThis1> will a simple dd to a usb make it bootable for a windows 8.1 install?
<ilinux> Hi I can't /join ubuntu in weechat. I'm using Hexchat and the only difference I see is that Hexchat connects to freenode via ubuntu servers. I would prefer weechat
<EriC^^> ilinux: try /join #ubuntu
<ilinux> I have joined #ubuntu via weechat in the past
<k1l> ilinux: please use the client that has trouble and join #ubuntu-ops
<RepThis1> wow thats nuts you can use an irc client on a nintendo ds
<utu8o> dance with me :)
<daftykins> RepThis1: not a Windows support channel, but no i don't think it works on Windows ISOs
<ilinux> nvm. Sorted now. Not sure what happened
<Captonjamason> it didnt work
<Captonjamason> k1l
<Captonjamason> wait
<Captonjamason> i never saved in gedit
<Captonjamason> im a idiot
<ilinux1> Hi I have mixed success with getting  an sd card to automount with aquaris phone.
<Captonjamason> hey k1l
<k1l> ilinux1: for ubuntu-touch support better ask in #ubuntu-touch
<Captonjamason> how does one go about opening gedit in root mode
<Captonjamason> or admin mode
<explosive> gksu gedit
<k1l> Captonjamason: gksu gedit
<Captonjamason> thanks explosive
<explosive> np
<ilinux1> Works sometimes but not often, I'm using Ubuntu 15.04 on the laptop
<Guest21070> <Captonjamason>  Unfortunately, I am getting the same thing  with the VLC. But, I also noticed that my A/V playback may be running at normal speed. The experience would best be described as choppy. I wonder if media isn't loading properly.
<Captonjamason> and i need to add a # before the last line correct k1
<Captonjamason> *k1l
<Captonjamason> it might Guest21070
<Captonjamason> i dont really have any ideas
<k1l> Captonjamason: yes. that will "comment that line out" so it doesnt get read by the system
<Captonjamason> thanks
<Captonjamason> on it for editing
<Captonjamason> guest21070: ill help you out more a bit later after i get my laptop fixed
<Guest21070> Captonjamason Thanks,
<Captonjamason> not a problem
<Captonjamason> wait if i just remove that last line k1l
<Captonjamason> wouldnt it work
<Captonjamason> i had to format that thumb srive
<Captonjamason> *drive
<Captonjamason> or should i just add the #
<k1l> Captonjamason: just comment it with the leading #. so we can revert that easily
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> time for the reboot of truth
<ilinux1> thanks kil I seem to have lag in irc, just got your reply
<Captonjamason> thank you so much k1l
<Captonjamason> im in standard ubuntu now
<Captonjamason> now to help out guest
<Captonjamason> ...
<[7hunderbird]> is anyone else having a problem where after a fresh install of ubuntu desktop the UI doesn't start?
<Captonjamason> did you install server?
<explosive> [7hunderbird]: black screen?
<Captonjamason> or standard desktop
<[7hunderbird]> 12.04.05 LTS desktop 64
<Captonjamason> you might want to update to 14.04
<Captonjamason> lts
<Captonjamason> i had huge problems with 12.04
<[7hunderbird]> we use 12.04 in our configuration managment software (re: puppet) and we're still in the process of making our modules compatible with 14.04
<Captonjamason> ok
<[7hunderbird]> I basically downloaded from a torrent, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads and this link => http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<[7hunderbird]> but from that most recent version I'm kinda shocked that installing via VMWare fusion I get to the signin screen, it signs in and goes to a black screen
<daftykins> [7hunderbird]: are you using any of VMware's helpful OS installation features? or doing it all by hand
<[7hunderbird]> I used the easy install method, yes
<daftykins> that was probably unwise.
<daftykins> technically, you installing from 12.04.5 media will practically be 14.04 as it'll have 14.04's hardware enablement stack
<[7hunderbird]> doubtful
<daftykins> which means its' kernel (v3.13) and X stack
<[7hunderbird]> it's done it many times before
<daftykins> well i steer clear of that feature :)
<daftykins> anyway, perhaps you have a vmware driver issue in the guest
<[7hunderbird]> there is potential for that
<[7hunderbird]> except I'm having the same problem on a Dell Poweredge
<daftykins> alright well where do you want to start?
<[7hunderbird]> I'm thinking here => http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<daftykins> yeah nomodeset is a good call depending upon graphics hardware + driver choice
<Guest21070> captonjamason just letting you know I'm still here...
<utu8o> how is gaming on Ubuntu now-a-days? what are the top games? just wondering
<k1l> utu8o: look at steam linux games
<Guest21070> <captonjamason> "at board", that is... :)
<utu8o> i don't think there is a steam channel, maybe i'll try just gaming
<thms> Is there a ubuntu-installer channel or an ubuntu-dev channel ?
<daftykins> for what?
<thms> I basically want to "rebrand" ubuntu so it shows my company splashscreen, bootscren
<bazhang> #ubuntu-devel thms
<daftykins> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<thms> and then make a .iso
<bazhang> !steam | utu8o
<ubottu> utu8o: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<[7hunderbird]> daftykins: i also like your idea of not using the easy installer, which can help a bit for vmware, but I'm still having issues with my Drac, but that's a whole nother can of worms.
<daftykins> [7hunderbird]: i have no idea what that is
<utu8o> bazhang, i heard that the upcoming game Unreal Tournament will work natively on Linux and Windows and will be completely free to install and play!
<[7hunderbird]> Drac => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dell_DRAC
<[7hunderbird]> a browser to baremetal
<RepThis1> what does the 2>&1 mean in the command
<daftykins> ah remote admin console (guess without clicking)
<RepThis1> sha256sum -c SHA256SUMS 2>&1 | grep OK
<daftykins> RepThis1: it means to redirect both standard out and other output like errors
<explosive>  /nick EriC^^
<Soloxyq>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Soloxyq gphgfcpurpmt
<EriC^^> Soloxyq: there can only be one typo idiot in this channel, sorry.
<thms> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<daftykins> EriC^^: :D
<thms> The requested URL /12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html was not found on this server.
<RepThis1> that doesnt really tell me much
<EriC^^> daftykins: :D
<daftykins> RepThis1: hrmm, it's hard for me to explain - you'd know if you used the terminal more :D
<RepThis1> i know input is 0 , output is 1 and errors 2 , > is suppose to append or something and && allows u to exectue the next succesful command
<daftykins> right so you're sending errors AND output to the pipe
<daftykins> if the left hand portion errored, it would not be grep'd
<Ganja_Boy> hiring sysmin simple job
<Ganja_Boy> Hiring Ubuntu Sysadmin 10 minute job
<k1l> Ganja_Boy: for commercial support ask canonical
<alazare619> other then zfs and btrfs how can you software raid?
<daftykins> mdadm
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<alazare619> so with those if i were to take it to another machine
<alazare619> like zfs
<alazare619> will the os automatically know its a raid set and want to rebuild?
<daftykins> rebuilds are what are done when a member disk fails
<daftykins> and you add one in to replace it
<Grimsley> I thought ZFS support under linux was still somewhat poor over BSD, has that changed?
<daftykins> no it's still true, i think there is a Linux that supports it but i don't think it's Ubuntu
<wafflejock> Grimsley, believe it just lags behind whereas you have more active development in BSD
<daftykins> when i say support i don't mean "it works" i mean, they actually provide support
<Grimsley> well they're doing their best to make it the default FS though PCBSD is pushing forward with btfs as their default
<wafflejock> personally haven't tried zfs or btrfs yet have heard nightmares of system problems with btrfs but nothing really except lack of features in zfs
<[7hunderbird]> I got it to work daftykins in VMWare by tweaking a couple of things.  1) did the manual install 2) turned off 3d accel support on vmware fusion
<Guest21070> <Captonjamason>  Are you there?
<alazare619> the os im moving to has zfs support im on arch currently but will be moving back to debian base for my nas
<daftykins> [7hunderbird]: hmm, ok - so it is the driver in the guest most likely - if you booted it with 3D again and pastebin'd the /var/log/Xorg.0.log i'd be interested to see what it's up to
<alazare619> alot of os's have zfs support it works well but is mana (read ram) hungry
<Grimsley> I don't have much need for zfs at the moment so ext4 works well enough for me.
<daftykins> ZFS is more than just an FS so you can't really compare it like that :)
<wafflejock> yeah I like the concept of ZFS snapshots but no hands on yet.. one of these days
<alazare619> i just deleted 3 tb's worth of stuff to consolidate 3 drives worth of shit into 1 so i can actually build a software raid
<alazare619> butterface is crap and im sorry to anyone that uses it
<ponyofdeath> is there a way to install tomcat without all the openjdk packages? since i already have oracle's java
<daftykins> !language | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest21070> Anyone know how to fix choppy A/V Playback that happens across multiple progs?
<daftykins> lacking a graphics driver?
<Guest21070> no
<wafflejock> Guest21070, consistently choppy? is your CPU spiking out (check the System Monitor)
<alazare619> s/crap/poop
<Guest21070> wafflejock will do
<Guest21070> okay checked cpu usage. nothing  abnormal...video still choppy
<Cristi91_> Hi
<Cristi91_> Hi have a problem with python
<Cristi91_> can someone help me?
<Cristi91_> This is the error
<Cristi91_> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "./set", line 13, in <module>     os.makedirs("reports")   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/os.py", line 157, in makedirs     mkdir(name, mode) OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'reports'
<petrvs> Cristi91_: #python
<Guest21070> wafflejock checked cpu usage. nothing  abnormal...video still choppy
<Cristi91_> Thanks
<Guest21070> wafflejock actually that was an audio check with vlc
<andy__> Hi.
<Guest21070> Any one out there an expert in A/V playback issues?
<andy__> I have a computer that got hit by lightning.
<andy__> The ethernet card was replaced.
<bazhang> try ##hardware andy__
<Guest21070> That is funny and sucks at the same time.
<andy__> Hold on.
<andy__> With the old network card in place, I think Linux has trouble connecting sometimes.
<Guest21070> ## hardware andy__
<wafflejock> Guest21070, yeah not sure about debugging that further really, typically only problems I've had with video were like daftykins already mentioned if there wasn't a driver installed yet so it wasn't getting any GPU acceleration but if that's the case would expect a core of your CPU to be consumed
<daftykins> andy__: was there an ubuntu support question in there somewhere? :)
<andy__> Yes.
<andy__> Windows has no trouble with this.
<andy__> I am wondering how to know which ethernet card is which in the network settings.
<andy__> I think I want to only look at one network card, and remove the other one from being scanned.
<Guest21070> wafflejock. ok, that makes sense, but what if the driver is incorrect. This is a notebook with an atom processor.
<wafflejock> andy__, can check ifconfig and lshw
<wafflejock> andy__, sudo lshw, will show all your hardware details the "Serial #" in there appears to match the "HW address" for ifconfig (think this is the MAC address but not positive)
<andy__> Great.
#ubuntu 2015-04-30
<Guest21070> wafflejock Could that be a problem? Is it because it is a notebook and not a laptop?
<daftykins> andy__: read the MACs
<daftykins> yep MAC addresses are unique per NIC
<Nikesh> I just upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 I usually use ALT+number key to change which channel I am viewing in my terminal with irssi (equivalent to /win <number>) but this isn't working.. what has changed? How do I address this?
<RepThis1> time to make the switch to ubuntu again, hopefully 15.04 recognises my 2nd graphics card and monitor.
<andy__> I did see the mac addresses under the network connections.  They did not seem to be useful.
<andy__> The ifconfig seemed more useful.
<daftykins> RepThis1: doubt it, having two in at once is a bit niche
<wafflejock> Guest21070, not really just a matter of different names for almost the same stuff regarding notebook/netbook/laptop/ultrabook ultimately all that matters is the chipsets/hardware under the hood, atom processors are meant to be low power so I wouldn't imagine that by itself would be great for graphics performance but typically you'll have an Intel chipset at least for doing basic GPU tasks
<andy__> It shows eth0 has sent 0 bytes, and eth1 has sent plenty.
<acz32> RepThis1: boot into a livecd environment first and check
<RepThis1> i dont boot into your peoples fancy live cd enviroments, i am a man, i go in blindly and with force.
<acz32> RepThis1: so you're stupid, ok.
<acz32> good luck
<RepThis1> no i just got pro terminal skills
<RepThis1> and am not afraid to flail around for a bit
<Guest21070> wafflejock Yeah, thats what I was thinking. I wanted to make sure my intel chipset was supported but I got lost in the terminology; specifically in what my terminal was saying and what the ubuntu website was saying. They didn't exactly match up.
<wafflejock> Guest21070, my laptop is an i7 2.4 GHz with Intel HD 4000 graphics chipset (not great GPU but fine for HD video), so the CPU in here is faster but also more power hungry and creates a lot of heat whereas the machine you have will likely last longer on battery and be comfortable to use without producing a lot of heat, it may just be that the machine you're working on doesn't have the "horsepower" to deal with the kind of video yo
<wafflejock> u're trying to watch in which case there's not a lot you can do...
<Finetunrda_> hello folks, I'm having an issue with colors being reversed in a fresh vivid inastall. not all colors just a handful, like red is blue and blue is red and teal was yellow and yellow was teal. any thoughts?
<Guest21070> say again
<wafflejock> Guest21070, regarding support typically the intel drivers shipped with Ubuntu work out of the box without the need to activate or anything, with other GPUs you can install alternative drivers but intel it's pretty much built in
<utu8o> will Ubuntu work well on a Microsoft Surface?
<bazhang> utu8o, ask in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> some report success, but there's a certain risk to buying a device with Microsoft as the brand and expecting Linux to work well on it
<postmodern> how can you get `dpkg-reconfigure` to assume yes to all interactive questions?
<daftykins> utu8o: ^ i would only buy stuff that's meant to work.
<Guest21070> wafflejock This isn't a out of the box experience. Pardon the French, but some idiot tried to install Windows 7 onto a 1Gb system. I'm attempting to fix because Microsoft doesn't support XP any longer.
<alazare619> anyone know of a virt-management application for lxc for windows
<k1l> utu8o: depends on you beeing able to boot other OS on that device at all.
<alazare619> my server is headless and rather then ssh it would be nice
<wafflejock> Guest21070, yeah if you're using plain Ubuntu you may consider installing the Unity Tweak tool and disable some of the features of the interface that'll lag the graphics performance like the blurring of stuff behind the dash, or consider using Ubuntu Gnome edition or even something lighter like Xubuntu so there isn't as much overhead for the desktop environment itself, 1GB is pretty limited too wouldn't be surprised if it's hitt
<wafflejock> ing the HDD/swap a lot since it probably eats through that RAM pretty fast
<Guest21070> wafflejock I am using Xubuntu
<wafflejock> ah k well that eliminates all of that
<Guest21070> wafflejock What about the MBR?... The computer was being used by my gf's daughter without virus protection.
<wafflejock> Guest21070, sorry not sure what you're asking there what about the MBR?
<Guest21070> wafflejock Master boot record
<Guest21070> wafflejock It had a browser hijacker
<Guest21070> wafflejock It had a browser hijacker and I couldn't reinstall Win7
<Guest21070> wafflejock I fought it with virus protection, but probably didn't fully remove the damage. I'm wondering if it could have possibly affected the Maste Boot Record
<wafflejock> Guest21070,  right, I'm aware of what you meant by the acronym but what's the question exactly? worried about possible corruption or something?  if during the install you choose to wipe the disk I believe this includes wiping out and rewriting the MBR but I'm not sure on the details with that better to ask the room in general if you need help on that
<Guest21070> OK LETS set that aside
<Guest21070> wafflejock Yeah, I've looked for solutions, but I'm still stuck on verifying my driver and hardware are compatable.. Do you know how to do that??
<wafflejock> Guest21070, yeah not sure about Xubuntu (have limited experience with it) but most Ubuntu installs you have "Additonional Drivers" (was called jockey at least at some point) but if you can pull that up can see if you have any options for other GPU drivers but aside from that only other thing I can think is to put a CPU control on there for performance vs on demand vs powersave mode which I assume the processor probably supports
<wafflejock> (some kind of power stepping)
<wafflejock> Guest21070, you can get a list of what hardware is using what kernel modules as is with, lspci -k
<Guest21070> wafflejock. ok working on it
<trql44> open source software is patriarchy, its software whose code is left bare and naked like an objectified woman being raped
<Guest21070> wafflejock. no additional drives available working on hardware list.
<Guest21070> wafflejock Got list. How to send 2 u?
<urielsalis_> Hi, how can I install steam on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.02 x64, tried before but I always have to reinstall when changing to propiertary drivers
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall steam
<urielsalis_> Eric__, this is a fresh install, literally 10 mins ago
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: ok, sudo apt-get install steam
<EriC^^> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<EriC^^> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<wafflejock> Guest21070, you can just post it to pastebin (or paste.ubuntu.com), ultimately though just googling for various device ids typically helps you find the most relevant info so long as you can identify what device(s) you're interested in (in this case any sort of GPU) if you can't find what you want in the list feel free to share it
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: open settings > software & updates and enable multiverse first
<urielsalis_> I read that, but it shows errors about 32 bit libs and before it was showing a segmentation fault and askubuntu said that I should use propiertary drivers (after installing with open source one)
<wafflejock> Guest21070, device id is the chunk of numbers at the beginning of each line
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: ok give it a shot and let me know
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: did you install the proprietary drivers?
<Guest21070> wafflejock Will try to google, first.
<urielsalis_> Eric__, not yet
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: do you know how?
<urielsalis_> Eric__, usc, edit, software sources, additional drivers, fglrx-updates
<urielsalis_> Eric__, tank, it works now. I was forgetting of enabling multiverse ID-10-T :P
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: ok :)
<EriC^^> urielsalis_: if you find that it runs hot, you could give fglrx a shot, they seemed to run better on mine
<urielsalis_> ok, thanks :)
<EriC^^> sure
<neldogz> So i booted my Ubuntu 15.04 system today and i see the following message: Welcome to emergency mode!
<neldogz> Can anyone help me with this?
<EriC^^> does it say anything before that?
 * daftykins would restart
<EriC^^> yeah that's worth a shot
<neldogz> restarting brings me back to the same message
<EriC^^> neldogz: are there any other messages?
<neldogz> before the emergency mode message I saw a message that stated: A start job is running for dev-sdb1.device and theres a count down 1min 30s
<EriC^^> ok, do you have a separate /boot?
<daftykins> do i smell encryption?
<neldogz> EriC^^: everything is installed under / but this system was installed on Raid 0.. no encryption, no LVM
<daftykins> i'd probably fire up a live session and see if they've desynced
<daftykins> er, if RAID 1
<daftykins> or just check the disk health
<neldogz> daftykins: it's raid 0 and they are SSD's
 * daftykins wonders why people do that 
<neldogz> daftykins: mostly just because its possible :)
<BigJ> I'm having a problem with my laptop screen waking after suspend.  I tried installing a new driver through the intel graphics installer but it says my distro is not suppourted.  I downloaded the correct version for amd64 version of ubuntu
<daftykins> yeah i would not recommend ever trying to use this pesky intel driver installer
<daftykins> just keep your kernel up to date and all will be well
<BigJ> daftykins, ya I am running the i915 driver right now
<BigJ> I tried installing xorg-server-intel pacakge in apt-get but there are broken dependencies
<Guest21070> wafflejock. Thanks. Googling that ufirst piece of hardware I eventually found a link through several links and threads to a possilble solution for this model computer. But, it is getting late to update you any further. Again, Thank You and Goodnight!
<BigJ> daftykins, I am running a 3.16.0-34 kernel
<neldogz> daftykins: fixed, the message was referencing dev-sdb1.. thats acually a diffrent drive
<neldogz> daftykins: removed it from fstab.. booted fie
<neldogz> *fine
<BigJ> daftykins, and a pretty legacy machine
<daftykins> weird, two SSDs should surely be sda and sdb
<jnoob22> anyone have any weird issues after upgrading from 14.x to 15.x?
<neldogz> my SSD's are /dev/sda /dev/sde
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> a fan of vowels eh, neldogz ? :)
<neldogz> jnoob22: yes, acutally filed a bug report today due to an issue amd64-microcode
<neldogz> daftykins: lol didnt even notice it till you pointed it out haha
<wafflejock> Guest21070, no problem good luck, and good night as well
<jnoob22> neldogz, is it a critical issue?
<jnoob22> neldogz, i guess... is it critical enough to keep from upgrading until fixed?
<neldogz> jnoob22: I have an AMD processor and chipset on my system and Ubuntu 15.04 now provides a proprietary driver for the microcode.. I installed it and then was experiencing intermittant boot issues. Removed it and was fine.
<neldogz> intermitent*
<neldogz> jnoob22: i still recommend upgrading. But if you have an AMD system prob best to stay away from that driver for now.
<jnoob22> neldogz, thanks for the heads up. mine is amd64. I better hold off for a bit.
<jnoob22> im still at 14.04.2
<neldogz> jnoob22: 14.04.2 is rock solid :)
<daftykins> as long as it's on 3.13
<jnoob22> neldogz, yeah it's my work laptop.
<jnoob22> works like a charm, have never had any issues as long as i kept it up to date -- which i have been doing this time around.
<neldogz> jnoob22: this is the bug i reported today: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amd64-microcode/+bug/1450188
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450188 in amd64-microcode (Ubuntu) "Intermittent boot issues if the proprietary amd64-microcode package is installed on Ubuntu 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<jnoob22> thanks neldogz
<neldogz> jnoob22: anytime :)
<kk0710> Hey guys, I was looking for a plex how to for 14.04 desktop but can't seem to find anything, any ideas?  I want to test it out with my lapotp before I make a stand alone server
<mjollnerd1> I'm trying to replace XKBOPTIONS=""    with       XKBOPTIONS="numpad:microsoft"     in a file called /etc/default/keyboard.   I'm doing    sed 's/XKBOPTIONS=""/XKBOPTIONS="numpad:microsoft"/g' /etc/default/keyboard         but it's not working.  Am I doing something wrong?
<pronto> trying to get ubuntu working under virtualbox with the screen-size options ; trying to run the VBoxLinuxAdditions.run ; getting Warning: unknown version of the X Window System installed.  Not installing
<tlt> pronto, you should 'sudo su -' and run the VBoxLinuxAdditions as such. Then type exit to get out from root, and reboot the machine.
<pronto> tlt: i did that
<Ben64> pronto: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms
<tlt> is it a new additions cd pronto ?
<tlt> ah you don't use the debs from site I get it
<Ben64> don't need to run anything, everything you need is in the repository already
<pronto> ben64 virtualbox-guest-dkms already at latest version
<dylan_> holaa
<Felishia> how do I send all my old linux computer into my new linux computer?
<Felishia> my old one runs kubuntu... but not KDE but fluxbox because it's dying
<Felishia> new one runs Linux Mint
<Felishia> I need to export a lot of stuff :<
<aeon-ltd> Felishia: back up the data and move that
<TiK> Felishia: samba share.. copy the files you want
<TiK> aeon-ltd: that is pretty vague
<Felishia> how can I just samba share all my old computer content?
<Felishia> not just one folder
<TiK> Felishia: I would setup a samba network and copy them over.
<Bashing-om> Felishia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<TiK> thats how I moved my mp3s
<Felishia> worst they're not even the same architecture XD
<Felishia> will have to redownload everything I know
<somsip> Felishia: just set up ssh and use scp or rsync would be better. Quicker and easier than samba
<Felishia> how do I get my ip? :p
<somsip> Felishia: ifconfig
<daftykins> IO won't be quicker :)
<somsip> daftykins: maybe not, but setup probably will be
<urgent_need_help> hey, sorry for my nick. My computer booted on read-only mode due to disk errors and I managed to login now to make a last urgent backup before hdd totally dies. Problem is: I cant mount usb drive because my / is read-only. Do you know how to mount a usb drive without having a rw filesystem ?
<daftykins> mount it to an existing empty folder, perhaps /mnt
<urgent_need_help> but I would need rw on that folder right? my / is read only
<daftykins> pass.
<daftykins> are you in a live session right now?
<urgent_need_help> yes
<tlt> urgent_need_help, aren't you root?
<urgent_need_help> yes, i am root
<daftykins> urgent_need_help: unrelated but run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Felishia> Bashing-om, problem is that I can't copy directories :p
<urgent_need_help> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/notebook/1: Read-only file system
<urgent_need_help> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<urgent_need_help> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<urgent_need_help> hdd is mounted as read only
<daftykins> urgent_need_help: yeah so that's *NOT* a live session
<daftykins> :P
<urgent_need_help> oh
<daftykins> a live would be booting from a flash drive or DVD
<urgent_need_help> you mean by usb?
<gnomitsu> delete the lock file
<urgent_need_help> how?
<daftykins> gnomitsu: that is not an option
<daftykins> urgent_need_help: pretty sure you're out of luck in this situation
<urgent_need_help> I guess so
<daftykins> you need to boot a live session so you can copy this data off
<urgent_need_help> is there a way to create a memory disk just to mount usb drive?
<daftykins> pass
<urgent_need_help> IDK if this hdd will last another boot, it took hours to make it power on
<daftykins> they usually have more chance when they've been given a break
<daftykins> why not sign up to dropbox and upload the files instead, if small?
<daftykins> or some similar service
<urgent_need_help> awesome!!
<urgent_need_help> thanks!!!
<urgent_need_help> \o/
<daftykins> ^_^ np
<urgent_need_help> yes, the files are small enough
<daftykins> anywho the above commands would let someone see if your disk is totally toast, which it sounds like it is
<urgent_need_help> smartmontools
<urgent_need_help> noted it here
<daftykins> gotta sleep, laters \o
<urgent_need_help> but gparted already warns that "DISK FAILURE IS IMMINENT"
<urgent_need_help> see ya, thanks
<urgent_need_help> 3712 sectors waiting to be remapped (from smart)
<urgent_need_help> this is dead
<TiK> no
<TiK> but it might spread
<Felishia> nooo I can't lose my furry collection!...
<daftykins> yep that's gone.
<vempyre> hi, since my last update (10hrs ago) tor browser doesn't work. I have tried a re-install, but this doesn't make it work either, i've searchd for solutions but none seem to work
<Felishia> vempyre, did you purge it?
<Felishia> sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<James`> Hello
<vempyre> nope, trying now
<vempyre> Felishia this is what i get: Unable to locate package
<Felishia> but is it installed? :o
<Felishia> well clear you apt cache
<Felishia> forgot how to do that o.o
<Felishia> hey gauys?
<vempyre> it was..
<Felishia> how do I ssh my old computer electricity to my new computer since the second is not plugged and has 5 minutes remaining!!!
<vempyre> i have tried killall etc. but alas, no luck. some process happened when I Purged just then, and was prompted to autoremove so i did... so i can only see?
<XenophonF> what knob do i need to frob in order to get update-initramfs to include /sbin/cryptsetup in the initrd?
<Felishia> vempyre, try autoremove
<gzcwnk> anybody setup bind9 on ubuntu as a caching server and can help?
<James`> Could anyone help me setup vsftpd?
<gzcwnk> i cant get it to serve clients
<Felishia> vempyre, sudo apt-get clean
<vempyre> nothing happened in get clean
<gzcwnk> i have followed this but it doesnt work,  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-configuration.html
<gzcwnk> ping 192.168.0.240
<XenophonF> booting using the initrd as is results in the following error: /scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: /sbin/cryptsetup: not found
<gzcwnk> doh
<James`> can anyone help me configure vsftpd?
<fawksmulder> Can somebody please help me? I'm installing Ubuntu Server and the "locales" list is limited to like, 10 stupid options
<fawksmulder> why don't I get a full list of locales to choose from? This is idiotic
<Felishia> :o cuz
<Sharkq> can anyone help me configure vsftpd? It won't let me upload files to a folder
<Felishia> GUYS HELP ME!!!
<Felishia> can someone help me to help them?! T_T
<XenophonF> hm, this might be the cause of my missing cryptsetup - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/178666/sbin-cryptsetup-not-found-on-boot
<XenophonF> summary is that /etc/crypttab needs to exist before running update-initramfs
<pavlos> Sharkq, http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-and-configure-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<XenophonF> which i think i did, but now i'm not sure
<fawksmulder> "There is no locale defined for the combination of language and country you have selected."
<Sharkq> HELP ME
<fawksmulder> so just because I don't want stupid-ass localized language (which most non-english countries don't) I can't select my locale?
<Sharkq> I CANT UPLOAD FILES TO MY VSFTPD SERVER
<Sharkq> IT SAYS PERMISSION DENIED
 * Felishia hides
<Sharkq> I WILL PAY YOU $10 WORTH OF BITCOINS IF YOU HELP ME
<gzcwnk> hehehe
<XenophonF> Sharkq: dude, post a gist with the vsftpd config and give us a directory listing while you're at it
<Sharkq> PLEASE CONSIDER THIS PROPOSAL
<XenophonF> if it's a permissions problem, have you checked the permissions?
<tnkhanh> good morning
<fawksmulder> So
<fawksmulder> Ubuntu won't allow you to pick your locale unless you choose to have localized language
<tlt> Sharkq, the logged in user has to be in the same group (guid) as the folder's write permissions
<vempyre> Felishia, thanks
<fawksmulder> and the Ubuntu.com website has no way of e-mailing the developers to let them know of this problem
<fawksmulder> Ok, I'm done with this piece of shit OS then.
<tlt> or uid alternately
<Felishia> :o it worked
<tlt> but I guess the group is vsftp or something and that should make all write access people write to it? Or does that user have limited access specifically?
<gzcwnk> would anyone know how to make bind9 on ubuntu14 answer dns queries?
<gzcwnk> the ubuntu docs seem to be wrong
<SudoSteve> Derp?
<linxxc_> hello
<yankov> man, another update and ubuntu crashed again. Doesn’t let me in. Loging screen in loop. .xsession-errors are fine, .profile is fine, permissions on .Xauthority are fine. What a piece of crap :(
<yankov> login screen*
<yankov> i dont think there was a single update without an issue
<Ben64> yankov: this channel isn't for complaints
<yankov> Ben64: basically it’s a question about what else can that be? my frustration got mixed in, sorry
<XenophonF> the vsftpd business is likely due to it chrooting into the ftp user's home directory
<Ben64> yankov: give some details, what version of ubuntu, what updates, what video card, etc
<XenophonF> i tried to convince the guy not to use ftp
<gzcwnk> is there a good ubuntu users group maillist?
<yankov> Ben64: 14.10,  just ran all the latest updates when updates notifier told me to.  EVGA GTX660
<Bashing-om> yankov: Most often we see this as a result of an installed proprietary driver gets broke in an update . 3rd party software is not ubuntu .
<nmatrix9> Anyone know where I can get a stable decent dock for kde?
<yankov> Bashing-om: I had those too, but in that case my resolution would be screwed (i have a propriatary driver from nvidia). In the current case resolution and image on my screen are all good. It’s just that login screen is in loop
<Bashing-om> yankov: Looping back to the login screen is one symptom of the kernel not able to load the GUI due to no driver available to drive the GUI . does ' sudo lshw -C display ' show a driver in the config line ?
<backbox> boa noite
<backbox> tem alguem na sala
<Sharkq> Need some help configuring vsftpd
<backbox> boa noite
<backbox> meu ola
<backbox> alguem fala portugues
<xangua> backbox: http://www.backbox.org/community
<backbox> sou analista de redes
<wafflejock> !br | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<backbox> gostaria
<backbox> l
<backbox> ok
<backbox> obrigado
<Savior> 3
<wafflejock> Sharkq, have had troubles with that in the past myself, would wonder if you really should be using it or rather use scp instead? is there a reason you need to use SFTP
<Seven_Six_Two> having some trouble with hp g60 laptop. downloading large files drops laptop (and all other wifi devices) off wifi. I then have to restart networking to reconnect. It does it reliably.
<Seven_Six_Two> I was doing an upgrade, and noticed that it had stopped, so I did ctrl+c. Now I still have an ip. I can ping the router, but no farther.
<backbox_> opa
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm on my desktop now (same network), so my internet is ok.
<backbox_> como faco pra entrar no ubuntu-br
<Seven_Six_Two> I just tried to upgrade again, while watching th wifi client list on router status page, and my laptop and phone disconnect at exactly the same time.
<aeon-ltd> !portuguese
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MobileRoey> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> When I restart network-manager, my laptop and phone reconnect to my router at the same time. So my laptop is somehow jamming wifi.
<MobileRoey> so question...I'm on Kubuntu 15.04 and when I issue "startx", I get the error message "(EE) X server aborted because of unsafe environment".  What is this about, and how can I resolve it?
<xangua> MobileRoey: start lightdm
<MobileRoey> xangua:  hmm, it's on SDDM
<MobileRoey> xangua:  well... I mean I started it with runlevel 3
<MobileRoey> xangua:  If I start it with X, then I get this screen that lets me specify the environment (KDE, XFCE ,FVWM, etc.) but there's no username/password field
<gzcwnk> anyone tried to get a bind9 caching server working on ubuntu14?
<epx998> in grub at bootup, if i edit the start config by pressing 'e'  -  which line would i add 'single' to boot into single user mode?
<matias> dd
<Bashing-om> export: This line similar too: linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff .
<EriC^^> epx998: the kernel line, linux /boot/vmlinuz...
<EriC^^> i don't think that works anymore though
<epx998> yup found it
<epx998> it worked
<EriC^^> are you using 15.04?
<alazare619> how do i automount a software raid using mdadm
<Seven_Six_Two> grr. it's getting annoying doing sudo service network-manager restart    over and over and over and over.
<gzcwnk> anyone setup bind9 caching server on ubuntu14?
<XenophonF> ok so this is really annoying - i can't figure out why update-initramfs isn't copying /sbin/cryptsetup to the initrd
<benh> hey
<benh> weird stuff happened since I updated to vivid
<benh> my local is always LANG=C
<benh> regardless of what I have in /etc/default/locale
<benh> or .pam_environment
<benh> or anything else I could think of
<benh> they all say en_AU.UTF-8
<benh> but when I login, it reverts to C
<benh> (which prevents gnome-terminal from working)
<EriC^^> type locale -a
<benh> and I can't figure out what the heck is going on
<benh> EriC^^: they are all there including en_AU.utf8
<benh> http://pastebin.ca/2985788
<EriC^^> ok, type locale
<benh> I've tried rebuilding them with locale-gen --force etc...
<benh> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ca/2985789
<benh> you see LANG=C
<benh> I can't figure out what sets it
<EriC^^> type locate locale.conf
<benh> my /etc/default/locale is http://pastebin.ca/2985790
<benh> EriC^^: nope, no such file, I created one earlier to test, didn't help, then took it out
<benh> I've grepped for LANG= in /etc/, didn't lead to anything either
<benh> created a new user, so no crap in the .files
<benh> same deal, new user gets LANG=C
<EriC^^> i think /etc/default/locale sets it
<EriC^^> did you try rebooting maybe?
<benh> plenty of times :)
<benh> http://pastebin.ca/2985790 is my /etc/default/locale
<benh> actually, /etc/init.d/exim4 contains LANG=C
<benh> I'll take that out and reboot ... brb
<XenophonF> hm, maybe i ought to be calling mkinitramfs instead of update-initramfs...
<benh> EriC^^: nope, nothing helped
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> i'll brb
<benh> I am out of ideas ...
<nicholosophy> When I click on an icon in the launcher it only shows one window by default. is there  a way to show all windows to choose from?
<woodgrain> is there a CD <700MB Ubuntu installer .iso?
<woodgrain> for a current 14.02.2 version?
<xangua> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<woodgrain> xangua, thank you!
<xangua> don't really see why you can not get a 2GB usb stick or a dvd
<EriC^^> still there?
<Mr_Sheesh> Some machines don't have any USB sockets, sadly
<benh> EriC^^: yes
<benh> EriC^^: i verified if I export LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<woodgrain> xangua, my mainboard won't boot off USB
<benh> EriC^^: then do bash -l
<benh> EriC^^: the new bash has LANG=C
<woodgrain> and I don't have any blank DVD's right now.
<benh> so something to do with the login scripts...
<EriC^^> benh: check ~/.bashrc
<woodgrain> xangua, do I want 14.02 or 14.10?
<benh> EriC^^: nothing out of the ordinary there but it's pretty big
<EriC^^> grep your home dir
<benh> EriC^^: I created a new user "foo", same prolem
<benh> EriC^^: grepped it's home dir (mine is too big :-), didn't find anything
<benh> EriC^^: echo "LANG=" $LANG as first thing in .bashrc and it's C
<EriC^^> .profile maybe?
<EriC^^> something else is setting it i guess
<benh> I checked all of these, I'm going to strace it I think :_)
<EriC^^> ok
<benh> it's already turned to "C" at the first line of .bashrc and .profile
<EriC^^> update-locale LANG=<locale>
<benh> EriC^^: did that many times ...
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> benh: did you try the gui settings for language?
<benh> yes
<spill_76> Trying to install 14.04, currently running the live CD of a USB stick and all is well, yet when I try to install, it won't show my hard drive. any thoughts?
<gzcwnk> spill76 what hardware?
<spill_76> running a older Gateway machine, 2 Western Digital 1Gig SATA drives, they show fine in the live CD as well.
<Shed-34046> Hi I was wondering would it hurt to swap my hdd out of my windows 8.0 laptop for another one and install ubuntu on that? this laptop has UEFI BIOS
<gzcwnk> spill-76 try 12.02 see if that see sthe hd
<gzcwnk> or a different linux
<gzcwnk> or it maybe its ignoring ti as it cant see any free space?
<EriC^> spill_76: type sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<gzcwnk> gtg sorry
<Shed-34046> My laptop has intel pentium b960, intel hd grapihcs, and 4GB DDR3
<EriC^> Shed-34046: no it would be fine
<spill_76> @Eric^ it outputted a good amount, what am I looking for exactly?
<Shed-34046> EriC^ so swaping it out for another HDD to put ubuntu is fine? what about like one month use ubuntu, next the windows hdd, and so on?
<EriC^> spill_76: first 4 lines or so
<EriC^> is it msdos or gpt?
<spill_76> Partition table scann MBR: MBR only BSD: not present APM: not present  GPT: not present
<Shed-34046> EriC^ you talking to me?
<EriC^> Shed-34046: no
<EriC^> Shed-34046: you could do that if you want
<benh> ah
<benh> it's good at the beginning of /etc/profile
 * benh hunts
<spill_76> @Eric^ it also says Found invalid GPT and valid MBR; converting MBR to GPT format in memory.
<spill_76> then it lists my drives below this as well as the partitions I created on the main drive.
<benh> ahhh
<EriC^> spill_76: ok, did it used to have windows8?
<benh> EriC^: some crap in /etc/profile.d/...
<EriC^> vte.sh?
<spill_76> trying to dual book with Windows7, thats installed and running fine.
<spill_76> dual boot that is. ;)
<EriC^> spill_76: ok, was it originally windows 8?
<spill_76> no, has always been win7
<EriC^> oh ok, sometimes if gpt was converted to msdos, stray gpt can confuse the installer
<EriC^> it's worth a try if you want, sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<benh> EriC^: nah, some stupid stuff installed by an internal IBM package from hell
<benh> bbl
<spill_76> hmm, Warning: 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1. This can cause problems
<spill_76> in some OSes.
<spill_76> ?
<EriC^> no problem
<evan__> sup
<evan3334> hey
<ultragamecard> is the straw here?
<evan3334> is ultragamecard here
<ultragamecard> hell
<ultragamecard> o
<ultragamecard> sry
<evan3334> hi
<ultragamecard> hello
<evan3334> are there commands?
<evan3334> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<evan3334> what?
<ultragamecard> move to ubuntu-offtopic
<evan3334> idk how
<evan3334> i just installed this
<evan3334> from ppa
<ultragamecard> it's /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest69733> como istalo las librerias
<Guest69733> ayuda
<Guest69733> como instalo librerias
<Guest69733> alguien k me diga
<Guest69733> 111111111111111111
<somsip> !es | Guest69733
<ubottu> Guest69733: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<melissa_> Hi everyone I am new to xubuntu any site good for learning xubuntu?
<somsip> !manual | melissa_ (has a general overview that might be useful)
<ubottu> melissa_ (has a general overview that might be useful): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<melissa_> thanks ubottu so far I like it a lot better than windows
<melissa_> ubottu I got the manual TY
<ubottu> melissa_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<N3X15> Anyone know of a way to force-kill zombie processes beyond killing the parent?  I've got an entire zombie process group sitting under init and they're not getting reaped.  They're also locking up a fuse mountpoint.
<N3X15> Picture of proof of zombies not being reaped by init.  http://i.imgur.com/M7k7eXK.png
<RepThis1> Hey guys is there anything that can replace the unity launcher?
<Bevo> Weirdest problem on 15.04 I cant get to certain google ip's (youtube for an example) i can ping www.google.com but not google.com which is strange because they resolve to the same ip address: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10948947/
<somsip> RepThis1: any WM you like
<RepThis1> somsip: im new enough to not know any beyond x11, right?
<al2o3-cr> RepThis1: try i3 if you like the tile effect ;p
<somsip> RepThis1: I don't undertstand your question. This is a list of available WMs. Do some research, find one you like, and try it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<RepThis1> although not to long ago i was watching a video and they were talking about some window manager that people uses that would like spit there windows across screen/s  or something?
<somsip> !flavors | RepThis1 (aternatively, try some of the supplied desktop-* packages)
<ubottu> RepThis1 (aternatively, try some of the supplied desktop-* packages): !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<RepThis1> well i actually saw something but was wondering if there was anything else. The software they were talking about was this. http://glx-dock.org/
<somsip> RepThis1: you can install that on top of a number of WMs
<RepThis1> somsip: ok, but is there anything else like this? im not talking about Desktop environments like kde, xfce, gnome.
<somsip> RepThis1: there are a number of different docks available, yes.
<RepThis1> somsip: what are the popular ones? is cario-dock one?
<al2o3-cr> RepThis1: yep
<al2o3-cr> RepThis1: also docky
<somsip> RepThis1: plank is another I'm aware of.
<RepThis1> somsip: al2o3-cr thanks for those projects.
<al2o3-cr> RepThis1: yvw
<N3X15> RepThis1, whatever you do, stay away from Kubuntu.  It's unstable as hell at the moment.
<RepThis1> N3X15: lol, i just came from openSUSE on KDE and i gotta say i was not a fan, it was unpleasant/dated to look at and there were so many features to go through it was daunting. So i doubt I will ever go near that again until some time.
<sxnil> evenin'
<N3X15> Yeah
<N3X15> I'm considering switching to gnome again just so I get a usable WM.
<RepThis1> well thats unfortunate, I didnt realize cario-dock was gnome exclusive
<N3X15> Might still work, some WMs support GTK.
<N3X15> KDE, in particular.
<RepThis1> well i logged out, then i clicked that area where you go to switch desktop enviroments, and under cario-dock it said something about gnome. after i logged in with that it gave me the ubuntu background but nothing else.
<lpx> ？？
<RepThis1> N3X15: then i rebooted and it hung. I was scared because if it hung i wasnt sure how to go about switching it back through a tty1 (alt-f1)
<R13ose> How do I upgrade Python interface to libapt-pkg?
<RepThis1> N3X15: oh wow thats odd, if i run it from commandline then its fine.
<N3X15> Race condition?
<RepThis1> now i just gotta figure out if im suppose to uninstall something to get rid of the unity bar, or just try to hide it
<N3X15> well, gonna try rebooting the VM
<N3X15> this is why I stay the hell away from C unless I know exactly what I'm doing.
<andy__> Hi.
<andy__> I ended up disabling the LAN on the motherboard from the bios.
<andy__> I don't think that the driver for my LAN card works very well.
<RepThis1> hey guys i was messing around with ccsm compizconfiguration session manager or something. is there a way to get back the default settings?
<andy__> RepThis1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/36163/how-can-i-reset-compiz-to-the-default-settings
<N3X15> andy__, which LAN card?
<andy__> I need to figure that out so that I can find a driver for it.
<somsip> andy__: sudo lshw -C network
<N3X15> lspci packa- or that
<RepThis1> oh god, i clicked reset to defaults and now everything is missing on my desktop except for my inwodws
<RepThis1> thanks andy__ jesus!
<andy__> PCI (sysfs)
<somsip> !paste | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<somsip> andy__: and wait for it to finish - it takes a few seconds to lshw
<andy__> RepThis1, I just did a search for some keywords in your question.
<andy__> product: RTL8169 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<andy__> ubottu, Isn't that a multi-line paste?
<ubottu> andy__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andy__> somsip What does that mean?
<andy__> somsip !paste | andy ?
<somsip> andy__: it looked like you were about to paste the entire output of lshw -C network. You didn't. No loss.
<andy__> I tried the lshw command earlier and that was all I saw.
<somsip> andy__: which has given you the answer to your last question '13:15 < andy__> I need to figure that out so that I can find a driver for it.'
<andy__> I know.
<andy__> Before, I didn't think it would actually tell me anything more than just that  I had a PCI card.
<RepThis1> hey guys i had to reset to defaults with compiz configuration settings manager and i went to restart my computer but now all i have is my background and this pretty much it.
<RepThis1> when i reset to defaults too everything disappeared, hence restarting the machine
<andy__> Do you think that it was caused by the commands used to reset the computer?
<RepThis1> i tried restarting unity but to no success, i also tried removing the .xauthority and .profile but to no success
<RepThis1> should i just try to uninstall and reinstall unity?
<andy__> That might not be very fun.
<Guest82882> 123
<cfhowlett> !test | Guest82882
<ubottu> Guest82882: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guest82882> ok
<andy__> ubotto no bots.
<N3X15> andy__, afaik ubottu is the official Ubuntu infobot
<cfhowlett> N3X15, true
<somsip> !bot | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<MortezaE> Hello what to do when freezing meanwhile dist upgrading?
<MortezaE> should i restart system?
<andy__> How did you trigger that bot response?
<somsip> andy__: !{bot command}
<somsip> !brain | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<RepThis1> looks like following most of these steps helped solve the problem http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<RepThis1> once again the terminal version of something seems to triumph over the gui option.
<N3X15> RepThis1, yep, that's how Linux works.
<neoxavier> hello, anybody experience with creating upstart job that can be run by specific user
<andy__> neoxavier, Could you rephrase the question?
<bojan> HEllo,Can anybody help me to install libreoffice 3.5.7 version on my ubuntu 12.04...Now its updated to 4.4.3 and i am not feel it is good to work
<somsip> !libreoffice precise
<somsip> !info libreoffice precise
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 23 kB, installed size 158 kB
<somsip> bojan: that's the current version for 12.04. If you want something more up to date, you'd have to update to a newer version of ubuntu, or use a PPA to install a newer version of libreoffice
<bojan> From where i can download that??
<somsip> bojan: er...just reread your question. You've already installed 4.4.3 and it's not working right? Where did you get it from?
<bojan> somsip:its not in the libreoffice official website
<somsip> bojan: it's best to install packages from official ubuntu repos, not from other sources
<bojan> somsip:sorry its libre 4.4.2.2
<somsip> bojan: is that the one you have or the one you want?
<bojan> somsip:is that the one i have now...
<somsip> bojan: and you want which version?
<bojan> somsip:i want to revert back to 3.5.7
<RepThis11> wow i just got a fantastic idea, you know how you browse online , specifically stuff relating to terminal commands and when you highlight and area and click search google for "xyz". What if there was an option to run that in a terminal by a simple mouseclick.
<RepThis11> waaaaaaaat
<somsip> RepThis11: hightlight with mouse, move to terminal, middle-click
<somsip> bojan: did you download and install a .deb file?
<bojan> somsip:but where can i get the exact libre 3.5.7 deb file??Am searching but i cant able to get that
<RepThis11> somsip: to much effort should be done with less effort, this is the american way. besides, what if i have 9 monitors? do you want me to get carpel tunel quicker you jerk?
<somsip> bojan: you don't 'get' it. You fix the mess you made, then reinstall from the official repo
<neoxavier> @andy__ I want to create a service that can be run by specific user who is not sudoers
<andy__> It sounds like it should be done with access control.
<N3X15> !acl | neoxavier
<N3X15> Oh, that's a Debian command
<N3X15> :<
<somsip> N3X15: FWIW https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<N3X15> Ah.
<bojan_> somsip:when i install the ubuntu by default it was libre 3.5.7
<somsip> bojan_: that's the current version, so that would make sense
<neoxavier> so far I have change the upstart policy and I've put the job in $home/.init per http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#enabling but it seems does not pickup the service
<bojan_> somsip:i have followed this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10949610/
<bojan_> somsip:but it is updating to 4.4.2.2
<bojan_> somsip:please give me a good repos for installing 3.5.7
<somsip> !ppa-purge | bojan_ (if you have installed from PPA, use this to remove the installed package, then reinstall from the official repo)
<ubottu> bojan_ (if you have installed from PPA, use this to remove the installed package, then reinstall from the official repo): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<somsip> bojan_: or maybe ppa-purge will install the default package looking at the above. I've never used it so try and see
<andy__> #ban ubottu
<cfhowlett> andy__, no.  ubottu is the official #ubuntu bot.
<stdin[]> on 15.04, how do I change qt font settings? system settings and qt config do not have anti aliasing or hint settings like 14.04 had
<bojan_> somsip:no need to add any ppa for default installation??
<somsip> bojan_: no
<cfhowlett> bojan_, defaults, by definition, NEVER need the ppa!
<bojan_> somsip:If i purge libreoffice completely and reinstall using apt-get install libreoffice will install my libre 3.5.7
<bojan_> ??
<somsip> bojan_: you keep asking the same questions. I've told you what to do. Report back when you'
<aj_> hi  need some network help with Ubunto 15.04  .   Ubunto sees my network and connects fine but i cannot load any pages from Firefox, Chromium or other browsers.  Weirdly,  it works on some occasions . im puzzled here any help would be appreciated. Thx
<somsip> ve done it
<neoxavier> @andy__ so far I have change the upstart policy and I've put the job in $home/.init per http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#enabling but it seems does not pickup the service
<andy__> I don't know about that.
<andy__> I just use chmod.
<andy__> Why doesn't chmod suit your needs?
<andy__> neoxavier, I am sorry I could not help you with your issue.
<andy__> neoxavier, It seems too advanced for me.
<neoxavier> andy__ ok cool anybody want to know ?
<andy__> neoxavier, Upstart seems to be a very interesting tool though.
<andy__> neoxavier, Are you addressing the group now?
<neoxavier> yeah, I am still struggling with it :D I am able to run it with sudo users
<mate_> great
<mate_> my sougou input was black
<kokut> Hello, i'm trying to boot my ubuntu installation and it doesn't show video after the loading screen, i would normally boot into the live DVD and try something from there but i don't have it anymore, is there anything i can try?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | kokut
<ubottu> kokut: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<neoxavier> anyone good with upstart or initctl ?
<kokut> cfhowlett: that link doesnt show what do i have to add after the linux /boot it was lost when imageshack started charging
<maciej> hello
<cfhowlett> kokut, oops.  right.   didn't know the images were no longer available.  sorry.  ask in channel for someone to give details of nomodeset
<maciej> op
<kokut> cfhowlett: i remember i installed the latest nvidia drivers before shutting down the computer
<kokut> last argument of the line is $vt_handoff
<kokut> should i remove that?
<cfhowlett> kokut, gotta ask someone else.  I'm not familiar enough with nomodeset to know such details.
<TomyWork> kubuntu 14.04: i kept thinking resume-from-hibernation failed entirely, but when logged in again, plasma-desktop instantly froze because it tried to access a network share that was still mounted but obviously lost connection during hibernation.
<Neo9> if i want to install older apache version which is not their in the Ubuntu repositories, how can i proceed ?  i need  "apache 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7"
<depesz> hi. I downloaded 3 files from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/.... - *(.dsc, *.orig.tar.bz2 and *.debian.tar.xz
<depesz> how do I make .deb out of it ?
<somsip> Neo9: really, install it on a VM. It will be an easier solution than trying to use a PPA to downgrade and pin
<somsip> !packaging | depesz
<ubottu> depesz: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<depesz> somsip: that's huge doc, with many links.
<somsip> depesz: it's a huge subject, with many facets
<depesz> isn't there a simple 1/2 command version?
<barq> During startup I run a script. The script calls a second script, but fails to do so, and says permission denied. I noticed that I lack permissions on the cli as well when I do thinks such as mkdir or copy. How can I increase my permissino or resolve the error?
<depesz> I don't want to build many packages - just libcgcrypt11, and that's all.
<depesz> libgcrypt11
<somsip> depesz: doesn't the launchpad package offer a PPA where it is pre-built?
<Neo9> somsip: where i can exact version "apache 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7".
<Neo9> somsip: where i can get exact version "apache 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7".
<depesz> somsip: not sure how to find it.
<somsip> !info apache2 precise
<somsip> !ppa | depesz (search on here)
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.8 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ubottu> depesz (search on here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kokut> cfhowlett: i just added nomodeset before quiet/splash and now it works fine, thank you
<somsip> Neo9: looks like you'll get it with a clean install of 12.04
<cfhowlett> kokut, happy2help!
<kokut> also, gonna try upgrading ubuntu to the latest version and see if that fixes the issue, do you think its a good idea, cfhowlett?
<somsip> Neo9: no, that's 1.7 Is that ok?
<cfhowlett> kokut, I only use LTS so 14.04 works fine me.  YMMV
<kokut> cfhowlett: i'm just wondering if upgrading to 15.04 might fix the issue
<Neo9> somsip: yes
<Neo9> somsip: i have to install same version apache in system. that is actual requirement. how can i get it.
<somsip> Neo9: so that would be my suggestion. Run a VM with 12.04 installed on it. Use vagrant or something if you're so inclined
<somsip> Neo9: what version of ubuntu are you running now?
<Neo9> somsip: nope; i have to install on seperate system. VM suggestion won't help me any more.
<somsip> Neo9: then install 12.04
<Neo9> somsip: do you mean in 12.04 distro, we can have "apache 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.7" in repository.          am i right?
<somsip> Neo9: *version* 12.04 of ubuntu has apache 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.8 available in the official repo
<Neo9> somsip: great.
<lng> Hi! I have two monitors, but both show the same output and it's detected as one in Displays section. I use Gnome. Here is more details: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2273883&p=13265949#post13265949
<deekej> hello guys! I don't know if there was an update lately to the shutting down process, does anybody know? Because when I try to shutdown my Mint (it is virtualized), the shutdown/reboot commands get stucked, they start to allocate a lot of memory that I will eventually start swapping and after that the system just freezes... Does anybody have a hint/clue what might be causing this?
<somsip> !mint | deekej
<ubottu> deekej: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<soulde> hello
<comodo_dragon> hi
<soulde> wow, someone is alive here!
<soulde> please, tell u are not a bot ;)
<comodo_dragon> im not :D
<somsip> soulde: please just ask your support question
<cfhowlett> soulde, please ask your ubuntu questions
<soulde> public channel is only to make specific questions about ubuntu?
<somsip> soulde: yes
<cfhowlett> soulde, that would be the topic so ... yes
<MagePsycho> has anyone used powerline tool in ubuntu
<MortezaE> Hi, my sound has been muted, probably due to low memory. what to do or what services to start? i use ubuntu 14.04
<soulde> ow, sorry.
<lxgr> hello, is it possible that the grubx64.efi binary generated by grub-install contains a hardcoded path to EFI/ubuntu/, thus rendering the --bootloader-id option useless in ubuntu? i am trying to install two versions of ubuntu on the same EFI machine, and the later install always overwrites the boot entry of the earlier one, even if i manually select a different boot entry id
<cfhowlett> soulde, #ubuntu-offtopic for more general chit-chat
<Neo9> somsip: thanks.
<soulde> thanks, cfhowlett :)
<sw33tlull4by> Hey I have a question or two 1: how come my dmesg-output is always empty? I have a ubuntu-server 14 running
<nyuszika7h> sw33tlull4by: did you try "sudo dmesg"?
<MagePsycho> any terminal customizer tool for ubuntu?
<sw33tlull4by> yes I am root
<sw33tlull4by> nyuszika7h, /var/log/syslog also has content, so that is one thing I am not getting
<lng> why can't I see gnome-device-manager in Ubuntu 14.04?
<sw33tlull4by> lng, did you install it??
<lng> sw33tlull4by: E: Unable to locate package gnome-device-manager
<MagePsycho> which dotfiles you recommend
<MagePsycho> ?
<sw33tlull4by> lng, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<zamba> ok.. this is a paradox.. why does ubuntu insist on creating a 100MB large /boot and then filling this in just a couple of months with old and unused kernels?
<zamba> this happens on all my boxes
<zamba> why?
<zamba> why no automatic routine to clean up?
<trijntje> ubuntu doesn't make a separate boot by default
<zamba> trijntje: it does
<lng> sw33tlull4by: >why can't I see gnome-device-manager in Ubuntu 14.04?
<zamba> trijntje: if you set up lvm, it does
<nyuszika7h> zamba: why do you care? do you have an extremely small disk? it's 2015
<cfhowlett> zamba, because autodeleting kernels is a bad idea.   sudo apt-get autoremove
<nyuszika7h> afaik it *can* take up that much space because old kernels are kept around in case an upgrade breaks
<sw33tlull4by> the package is only known to me from ubuntu 10
<sw33tlull4by> lng , s.a.
<nyuszika7h> !info gnome-device-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-device-manager does not exist in vivid
<sw33tlull4by> I also see that /var/lib/initscripts/nologin is missing which is bad :( since a symlink /etc/nologin pointed to that...-.-' can s.o. confirm that there are similar problems with Ubuntu14-server and what to do about it, especially with dmesg would be much apreciated
<sw33tlull4by> hmm this i consider bad-practice :( http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/rcS.5.html
<sw33tlull4by> point DELAYLOGIN a symlink to a non-existing-file is by that wording deemed ok
<sw33tlull4by> anyways gtg, see you guys later
<sw33tlull4by> lng, use lspci, lsusb, etc to find your hardware ;)
<BasY> Who knows,why repositories are not working? [http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<BasY> 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]]
<jasabella> hmmm
<zamba> how do i extract a file from a deb package?
<froyo> hi
<k3asd`> hi there, is it possible knows the network interfaces installed on the system? I've a server with 2 giga interfaces but the system don't recognized them
<k3asd`> how can do a troubleshooting?
<jasabella> k3asd`... lspci
<k3asd`> jasabella: thank you. the command cat /proc/net/dev is the same thing?
<jasabella> oh i thought you wanted to know the manufacturer and stuff
<jasabella> with the manfacturer and all that you can look for firmwares i thought
<jasabella> that just lists the network interfaces but they only show up there if they are configured ro something
<jasabella> hi svetlana :D
<chotaz`w> good morning everyone! I'm having this weird issue and I can't find any relevant info on the google. Everytime I install a new package I get this error: "your 131072x1 screen size is bogus. expect trouble" and I have no clue when this started happening.
<svetlana> hi jasabella
<jasabella> hehe 2**17 x 1
<svetlana> chotaz`w, this over vnc or directly
<chotaz`w> svetlana, direcly
<chotaz`w> +t
<chotaz`w> I've been using ubuntu for almost a decade and while I'm no expert or anything like that, I'm pretty sure I haven't seen this issue before, so my first thought was "something is utterly broken" because you know, bogus is a pretty mean word.
<svetlana> I think you may have to disable hardware acceleration, but I'm not sure how to do that
<k3asd`> jasabella: I treid this network cable in my laptop and works fine
<k3asd`> jasabella: the problem are the netowrk card of this server
<pragomer> how can I prevent any kernel update in ubuntu? the background is: I install a notebook for a friend who shall use Virtualbox. After kernel update he would have to do /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup... I dont want him to have to do this.. .so.. I just want to stay with the kernel used when installing.. how do I do this for sure ?
<svetlana> let him update the kernel and add that setup stuff to cron for every reboot
<svetlana> if it's not interactive, that is
<trijntje> pragomer: I use virtualbox and updates go fine, how did you install it?
<pragomer> ahm.. it is xubuntu.. it is possible that in xubuntu this does not work ;-)
<pragomer> I think you are right.. in main "ubuntu" this works out of the box..
<svetlana> xubuntu and ubuntu share same repositories, so please give more detail
<trijntje> not really, if you install virtualbox from the software center the desktop environment should have no effect
<svetlana> what version of xubuntu, what version of virtualbox, how did you install virtualbox
<svetlana> yeah
<pragomer> ahm.. yes.. I think it was today. that a kernel update came.. and I had to recompile the vbox kernel module.. you are right.. I installed the vbox version from their website.. because the version I can install via repos is the ose edition and this one does not support usb , right?
<svetlana> trijntje: .... your hypothesis was correct
<pragomer> its xubuntu 14.04 and Virtualbox 4.3.26
<trijntje> pragomer: I dont know actually, I never used usb with virtualbox. Is it not included in guest additions? Otherwise just write a litte script for your friend to run if vbox stops working ;)
<AlexEagle8128> Hola!
<svetlana> hi
<pragomer> yes.. a script would be ok... I also wanted my knowledge to grow.. about how to prevent kernel updates ;-)
<svetlana> instead of disabling kernel updates, shoot yourself in the foot with an ak-47
<svetlana> about the same
<AlexEagle8128> Startup disk creator isn't able to finish putting the bootloader on a USB.
<AlexEagle8128> I'm running lubuntu 15.04.
<svetlana> does it give you an error message
<jost> Hi! What could be the reason that apt-get puts its *.deb files into the root fs?
<AlexEagle8128> yep
<AlexEagle8128> @svetlana yep
<svetlana> jost, filling the space, and problem started only recently around last week? on 15.04?
<AlexEagle8128> Sorry, what?
<jost> svetlana: no idea when it started, just noticed it in the IDS-reports
<AlexEagle8128> oh
<barq> I have startup scripts that no longer run after updating, I get permission denied. How can I increase the permissions in order for the scripts to work again?
<jost> svetlana: what do you mean by "filling the space"?
<AlexEagle8128> it's weird. If it help, I'm trying to load a x86 image (for another computer) on a x64 laptop. I wouldn't have thought that would affect it...
<AlexEagle8128> *helps
<svetlana> what is it
<svetlana> AlexEagle8128: I mean, what error message do you get?
<AlexEagle8128> wait a moment, I'll try it again and post back exactly what I get
<AlexEagle8128> :-)
<svetlana> jost: could you please pastebin what you see in IDS reports? and how did you partition the thing - I have only rootfs and nothing else, so I'm not sure what you are expecting
<jost> svetlana: yes, will do - takes a moment though, customer has an emergency
<AlexEagle8128> "Failed to install the bootloader".
<PHPLearner> hello
<AlexEagle8128> hi php
<AlexEagle8128> :-)
<PHPLearner> i am currently on my terminal inside my desktop folder
<svetlana> AlexEagle8128, ah thanks. what ubuntu version?
<AlexEagle8128> wow
<AlexEagle8128> :-))
<PHPLearner> I type ls and I am seeing COMPLETED COURSES folder
<AlexEagle8128> haha
<PHPLearner> i am wondering when I type cd /COMPLETED COURSES/
<AlexEagle8128> lubuntu 15.04 vivid vervet
<PHPLearner> it says no directory or folder found
<bstarek> cd COMPLETED COURSES/
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<bstarek> cd "COMPLETED COURSES"
<svetlana> ahah.
<svetlana> bstarek: good call.
<bstarek> because there is a space s you need ""
<PHPLearner> bstarek: THANKS
<PHPLearner> you are great man
<PHPLearner> so much thanks
<bstarek> its nothing, google could give you the answear
<k1l_> PHPLearner: use "\" to escape the space
<PHPLearner> k1l_: ok noted
<PHPLearner> will do it next time
<PHPLearner> thanks
<k1l_> PHPLearner: and stop using spaces in folders or filenames if you want to become a good coder :)
<AlexEagle8128> hey i'm back
<AlexEagle8128> lubuntu crashed
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<PHPLearner> k1l_: ok
<AlexEagle8128> wow this is a CRAPtop
<bstarek> k1l_, true, avoid spaces
<AlexEagle8128> it really is
<PHPLearner> k1l_: so what will i do then can you give me an example
<PHPLearner> k1l_: by the way, what languages are you using to code
<k1l_> file_name
<AlexEagle8128> if it can manage to crash Lubuntu it must be a CRAPtop
<PHPLearner> ok
<PHPLearner> sure
<PHPLearner> next time will do
<PHPLearner> I will take note of your advice
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: that sounds like you want to start a blog for the ranting :)
<AlexEagle8128> :-) hahahahahha
<svetlana> ok 15.04
<svetlana> wait
<AlexEagle8128> i do have a blog actualy
<AlexEagle8128> *actually
<AlexEagle8128> I love to rant about my craptop
<z4sk4> hi all, i am on kubuntu 15.04 and i have problems with backports wifi drivers... (i need stop network-manager to monitoring..)  but in my kubuntu 14.04 by default i have wifi drivers so... what is the packet that have default drivers?? if install ir will disapear the message of "[phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network"?
<PHPLearner> is it always advisable to keep on upgrading Ubuntu from one version to the next
<AlexEagle8128> :-) hahaha
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: we want to focus on actual support. for general chatter we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<AlexEagle8128> My laptop (craptop) is 10 yrs old, near enough.
<svetlana> AlexEagle8128: 3 suggestions. run it as root. format the usb and do it again. use unetbooting instead of startup disk creator.
<k1l_> PHPLearner: we have LTS versions which get 5 years support (12.04, 14.04). if you ware on 14.10 or 15.04 you need to upgrade every 6 months anyway until you reach the next lts which is 16.04
<k1l_> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<root> hi guys
<svetlana> oo
<Guest77231> hi guys
<AlexEagle8128> i've tried number 2, i tried 3 before, didn't work and I'm not sure how to do the first one
<PHPLearner> k1l_: ok I am on 14.10
<z4sk4> hi all, i am on kubuntu 15.04 and i have problems with backports 4.1 wifi drivers, i installing but... i need stop network-manager to monitoring..  so in my kubuntu 14.04 by default i havent wifi drivers so... what is the packet name that have default WiFI drivers for ubuntu system?? if install ir will disapear the message of "[phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network"?
<PHPLearner> so I am curious is there a way to upgrade from 14.1 to 15.1
<AlexEagle8128> just to clarify, root is different from administrator?
<PHPLearner> or there is really not much of a difference between the two after all
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: what is your issue? and dont run everything as root. that will break a lot of stuff
<svetlana> AlexEagle8128: what administrator?
<Guest77231> I am sure what I am doing, so guess it is OK
<svetlana> k1l_: he gets 'failed to install the bootloader' when writing usb bootable image using startup disk creator.
<svetlana> k1l_: 15.04
<bstarek> there is only ONE true administrator ---> root
<momken> Hello
<AlexEagle8128> I mean, I take it that my user account is not root? I've dabbled with root use  before but can't remember much at all.
<bstarek> or you can create an admin user and give it sudo rights
<svetlana> momken hi
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: we dont use root. we use sudo on ubuntu. but we dont run everything with sudo, bevcause that is not needed
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: so you cant install ubuntu?
<jasabella> is there a way to install ubuntu without a bootdisk? :)
<jasabella> (not in windows)
<Rand0m`> jasabella, wubi maybe?
<bstarek> jasabella, through the network
<bstarek> pxe
<AlexEagle8128> I'm trying to load a x86 lubuntu 15.04 iso from a x64 laptop.
<jasabella> yeah i thought i'd clarify that
<pragomer> not from a jedi :-) :-)
<k1l_> jasabella: what do you mean "without a bootdisk"? you dont have a cd/dvd or usb pendrive?
<momken> I have nvidia gtx 750 ti, I installed nvidia-346 from xorg-edger. Now I can see screen in 1080p, but I can't hear sound using my monitor's speakers. It is connecting only using HDMI
<momken> I use xubuntu 14.0.4.1 x64
<jasabella> well i have a debian live pendrive right now, wondering if i could launch the installer and have it install to the hdd
<AlexEagle8128> there's a bootloader error after startup disk creator tries to do it's thing
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: you cant do that with a 32bit iso on a 64bit system install
<z4sk4> Really nobody try to install backports wifi drivers to monitoring corrlectly on 15.04????????!!!!!!!!!!!
<k1l_> jasabella: debootstrap is the solution. but that is an advanced topic.
<svetlana> too vague; much of it depends on the hardware
<jasabella> yea i was wondering if i could avoid that
<k1l_> jasabella: for beginners its mor easy to get another usb pendrive :)
<jasabella> partitioning isnt my forte :)
<momken> In the sound settings, under "configuration" tab it can recognize my vga-card as HDA nvidia, but under "output devices" it doesn't bring HDA nvidia
<AlexEagle8128> I'm just installing an iso to a usb, I wouldn't have thought the bit structure would matter. I'm not trying to install lubuntu x86 on my x64 laptop, I'm using the x64 laptop to put the x86 iso on a USB
<manevant> @ momken
<AlexEagle8128> the x86 iso is for another laptop
<momken> manevant, Hello?
<AlexEagle8128> i.e: a 32bit lptop
<manevant> momken, oh, sorry, misstyping :)
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: ah ok. then just use "dd" to "burn" the iso to the usb
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, how did you burn the iso to usb?
<AlexEagle8128> dd?
<jasabella> yeah just dd it over :)
<AlexEagle8128> say what?
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, i suggest you use unetbooting
<AlexEagle8128> i couldn't get it to work
<AlexEagle8128> dunno why
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, dont use dd
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: yeah, that copies bit for bit the iso onto the usb. so there is no other program which can break things
<jasabella> if he doesnt know what dd is, should he really be using it? Hmmm :D
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, if you are just getting started use a GUI
<AlexEagle8128> I wouldn't know how to use dd, i've no idea what dd is
<hsy> hi guys
<k1l_> bstarek: unetbooting breaks things
<AlexEagle8128> I am using GUI
<bstarek> k1l_, never had a prob with it.
<hsy> what are you talking about
<AlexEagle8128> im using startup disk creator
<antoniopizza_> dario
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=1M && sync
<AlexEagle8128> sorry, but no.
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: make sure of=/dev/sdx points to sdb and not sdb1 if your usb drive is sdb
<jasabella> hehehehehe
<AlexEagle8128> i suppose ill try it.
<jasabella> fingers crossed he wont hose anything
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, hit fdisk -l frist
<AlexEagle8128> if you wreck my drive I'll come sledgehammer your pc's
<bstarek> and make sure it is the right drive
<AlexEagle8128> :-) lol just kidding
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: you can see on "dmesg" what drive your usb gets linked to.
<jasabella> cfdisk is more easy
<k1l_> well he did try other gui programs before and that did not work. so lets see to try the dd way.
<AlexEagle8128> sorry, guys, everybody seems to give different answers. I'm going to pick on @bstarek to explain all what I need to do. If you don't know, pass the baton to someone lese, like @k1l_
<AlexEagle8128> *else
<k1l_> AlexEagle8128: and i would make sure to check the md5sum of the iso.
<AlexEagle8128> what the heck are you on about?
<svetlana> you try to follow what k1l_ is saying
<svetlana> since bstarek disappeared
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, listen, just type "fdisk -l"....you will get a list of your drive...such as "/dev/sda, /dev/sdb...." make sure you pick the right one, check the size
<AlexEagle8128> ok.
<svetlana> oh he didnt
<svetlana> sorry
<bstarek> lol im here :)))
<svetlana> this is getting really confusing now
<AlexEagle8128> the target drive is sdb
<AlexEagle8128> i know that already
<pragomer> how can I change the default language that is selected in gfxboot screen of ubuntu? (default is english of course) what file to edit?
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, ok after that, as my friend k1l_ said, you can do " sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync
<AlexEagle8128> ok one mo. will run that
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, that will burn your ISO to your pendrive
<MrElendig> you don't burn isos to usb sticks
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, more exactly  "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M && sync"
<MrElendig> you *write*
<bstarek> MrElendig, sorry =)
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, then you wait until it is done.
<a25803> begi
<AlexEagle8128> waity waity waity woodle snoodle poodle
<PHPLearner> k1l_: any suggestion on an good and efficient vm for linux
<a23155> hello
<PHPLearner> I am using for SPA project
<a25803> Hello
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: kvm
<a25803> I need html help
<a23155> can i see some boobs plz?
<PHPLearner> MrElendig: is that good
<a25803> does anyone know HTML?
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: with eg qemu as the frontend
<PHPLearner> are you using it
<a23155> yes its verry good
<a25803> yes
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: also you should learn a propper language instead of php :p
<PHPLearner> a25803: what is your question
<PHPLearner> MrElendig: like what language
<PHPLearner> PHP is good for web development
<k1l_> they dont have a question. they are just trolls. dont mind them
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<PHPLearner> lol
<AlexEagle8128> done
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: python/haskell/go/
<PHPLearner> MrElendig: how come you do not like PHP
<AlexEagle8128> k1l_: bravo, sir!
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<AlexEagle8128> I like your attitude
<PHPLearner> between the three languages you gave me i'd rather choose python
<AlexEagle8128> and you can just expect the trolls to make jokes about aTITude
<AlexEagle8128> anyways
<AlexEagle8128> the iso has burned now
<neoxavier> how do you scp from a folder that has $ in its name ?
<g0ts1ck> guys can you apt-get remove sudo ?
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, once it is done, plus the usb drive to your computer...go to BIOS and select boot from usb...
<k1l_> g0ts1ck: why would you want to do that?
<jpds> g0ts1ck: Have fun with that.
<g0ts1ck> can it be done ?
<MrElendig> g0ts1ck: yes
<PHPLearner> MrElendig: Man you break my heart
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, you know how to boot from usb?
<AlexEagle8128> kk. will see if it works now :-D
<jpds> g0ts1ck: All of Ubuntu is engineered around sudo.
<k1l_> g0ts1ck: could be. but that will break a lot on ubuntu
<PHPLearner> I just completed my PHP course and I paid tons for it
<g0ts1ck> i need to reinstall it
<jpds> g0ts1ck: If it breaks, you can keep all the pieces.
<k1l_> g0ts1ck: so what is the real issue? maybe there is a better solution
<AlexEagle8128> yeah, i've burnt loads of iso's for myself and others, and this is the first time I've had any trouble with it.
<AlexEagle8128> and yeah, changing BIOS is easy XD
<AlexEagle8128> hahahaha
<g0ts1ck> my friend did chmod 777 -R /
<g0ts1ck> and he isnt owner of sudo no more
<g0ts1ck> and cant be re owned
<k1l_> g0ts1ck: well. i would say: reinstall
<g0ts1ck> tough of uninstalling it
<AlexEagle8128> see ya soon. will post back whether it works or not :-)
<k1l_> g0ts1ck: that is not able to be repaired.
<g0ts1ck> killerpty: yea reinstall
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, allrighhtt
<g0ts1ck> but tought of complete uninstall then installation again
<k1l_> g0ts1ck: reinstall the whole OS, not only sudo
<g0ts1ck> hmm
<g0ts1ck> not really a solution
<MrElendig> it can be repaired, but it will take about 50 times longer than just reinstalling
<jpds> g0ts1ck: Only thing you can do really.
<MrElendig> also be way more error prone
<g0ts1ck> MrElendig: dude your everywhere :D
<g0ts1ck> ahahah
<PHPLearner> MrElendig: if I run npm start will it conflict with my apache webserver install on my local machine
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: I don't do node crud
<MrElendig> nor apache
<MrElendig> but the typical thing to do would be to proxy from apache to node
<PHPLearner> no just discover now
<artisanIndia> can someone help me to add a failover ip ?
<PHPLearner> if you run npm start it will start its own web server
<artisanIndia> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PHPLearner> you cannot use localhost/phpframework/etc etc
<PHPLearner> it supplants the apache default settings
<artisanIndia> this is my interface http://paste.ubuntu.com/10950931/
<AlexEagle8128> it's not worked
<AlexEagle8128> the other laptop is too old to boot from usb
<AlexEagle8128>  and my current laptop doesn't recognise that it's plugged in
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, what did it say?
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, thats another prob friend
<AlexEagle8128> there's no boot option for usb. I'll try a CD later...
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, try different usb ports
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, try different usb port
<AlexEagle8128> but meanwhile, my USB is screwed
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, you must have a very old biios
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, why so?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<AlexEagle8128> because it doesn't recognise that it's plugged in. I can't format it now.
<z4sk4> hi all, i am on kubuntu 15.04 and i have problems with backports 4.1 wifi drivers, i installing but... i need stop network-manager to monitoring..  so in my kubuntu 14.04 by default i havent wifi drivers so... what is the packet name that have default WiFI drivers for ubuntu system?? if install ir will disapear the message of "[phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network"?
<bstarek> AlexEagle8128, hit fdisk -l   and check
<AlexEagle8128> i tried to format through terminal but it couldn't even find the mount point
<utu8o> AlexEagle8128, you can probably get plop manager or something to tell the computer to boot from USB... and you should be installing Lubuntu not Ubuntu
<AlexEagle8128> utu: that's what I am doing
<AlexEagle8128> lubuntu 15.04
<bstarek> maybe its there but not mounted
<AlexEagle8128> gtg
<AlexEagle8128> will come back later
<bstarek> hit fdisk -l and give me pastebin
<cromag> hi, Ubuntu 15.04: when using the "alt tab" feature to switch between apps, they are truncated. How can i change this behavior ?
<loluser> yo any1 give me magnet link of 15.04 cant download the torrent cuz yea servers not deliverin
<z4sk4> hi all, i am on kubuntu 15.04 and i have problems with backports 4.1 wifi drivers, i installing but... i need stop network-manager to monitoring..  so in my kubuntu 14.04 by default i havent wifi drivers so... what is the packet name that have default WiFI drivers for ubuntu system?? if install ir will disapear the message of "[phy0]SIOCSIFFLAGS: Name not unique on network"?
<z4sk4> there is simepackage on 15.04 to wifi drivers??
<AlexEagle8128> fdisk returned this: alex@DevMachine:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<AlexEagle8128> [sudo] password for alex:
<AlexEagle8128> Disk /dev/loop0: 696 MiB, 729808896 bytes, 1425408 sectors
<AlexEagle8128> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<AlexEagle8128> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<AlexEagle8128> @k1l_ ?
<Zta> Is it okay to file a feature request in http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ under the specific application?
<AlexEagle8128> anyone?
<tomkmem> Hi, is there any way to change the system default for dns resolving so that it uses tcp instead of udp ?
<bojan> i am getting this problem while installing libreoffice from ubuntu software centre http://paste.ubuntu.com/10951094/
<bojan> I have purged the old and trying to install from software centre
<_war10ck_> bojan: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<AlexEagle8128> i burnt lubuntu 15.04 x86 to a usb using dd. but it didn't work, so I want to format the USB and try a different method. But my laptop doesn't recognise that it's plugged in.
<Luyin> bojan: http://askubuntu.com/a/563319
<bojan> _warl0ck:ubuntu 12.04
<AlexEagle8128> i was told to run fdisk...
<AlexEagle8128> surely at least one out of nearly 2000 people must be able to help me?!
<_war10ck_> bojan: Try what Luyin has said, if it doesn't fix the problem, check for the library name using Synaptic
<AlexEagle8128> anybody?
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128: Did you try using Gparted -> Devices
<bojan> Luyin:I have libre 3.5.7 version with the operating system installed..Yesterday i have updated the libre and its version is now 4.2.2..I want to revert back to my previous version
<AlexEagle8128> nope. do you want me to post what fdisk returned?
<bojan> Luyin:I have purged the updated version completely and trying to install from software centre...It is saying taht error
<bojan> ??
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128: Just check whether the device is listed in gParted
<vlt> !ask | AlexEagle8128
<ubottu> AlexEagle8128: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AlexEagle8128> i forget, how do I run gparted?
<_war10ck_> bojan: A library is installed which is not a broken package, same thing happened with me. Just check using Synaptic Package manager with the exact package name
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128: You can get it from the dash - just type gparted
<AlexEagle8128> i'm running lubunt
<AlexEagle8128> +u
<_war10ck_> It should be in system then(I am sorry, have never used lubuntu)
<vlt> AlexEagle8128: To fiddle with partitions you need root permissions. So try `sudo gparted`.
<Luyin> AlexEagle8128: sudo gparted from a terminal or gksudo gparted from alt+F2
<AlexEagle8128> @vlt perfect! i thought you could do it in terminal
<AlexEagle8128> command not found
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128: Under System portion - once started it will ask for root privileges. Or try what vlt said
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128: It seems gparted is not installed, get it installed using aptitude or apt-get
 * _war10ck_ goes for lunch, will be back in a second
<AlexEagle8128> oh yeah, forgot it had to be installed
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Even in synaptic manager also it is saying like that
<AlexEagle8128> ok, what am i looking for? i found that it's been re-labelled sdc1 not sdb
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128:
<_war10ck_> AlexEagle8128: Just s second
<_war10ck_> bojan:
<_war10ck_> bojan: Check the version of the library installed
<bojan> _warl0ck_:can u please help me??
<AlexEagle8128> oh wait, one says it's the iso, which is sdc1, but the 14GB volume is unallocated
<bojan> am very new to this scenario
<_war10ck_> bojan: Even I was a few days back, hold on, I am checking my version in Synaptic - next I can give you more information
<bojan>  _warl0ck_:okay
<_war10ck_> bojan: Okay, once you open up Synaptic, there is a Quick-filter search bar which is present, type libreoffice-core in there and check the version
<bojan>  _warl0ck_::3.5.7 is there
<_war10ck_> bojan: Yes, as a result of this, when you will try to install any other version, this version is giving the issue. I think for a complete removal
<bojan>  _warl0ck_:i actually want this version
<_war10ck_> bojan: You will have to uninstall these two libs before re-installing Libreoffice from the ubuntu software center
<XATRIX> Hi guys, how can i start ubuntu upgrade from CLI ?
<manevant> @ Zerant hello
<_war10ck_> bojan: I think this might be the one which is giving you issues with the reversion, uninstall them and then try re-installing
<manevant> Zerant: hello
<_war10ck_> XATRIX: do-release-upgrade
<_war10ck_> XATRIX: You need to be sudo to do this, check the Ubuntu guidelines before just running this command
<bojan>  _warl0ck_:libreoffice-core:  Depends: libreoffice-common but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libexttextcat0 but it is not going to be installed  Depends: uno-libs3 but it is not going to be installed  Depends: ure but it is not going to be installed
<nbusrone> May I know what is the different at software nvidia driver update version ? legacy vs binary ?
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Reinstalling gives this error from synaptic manager'
<_war10ck_> bojan: Just mark for removal from Synaptic Manager, then quit synaptic and try installing from Ubuntu Software Center
<_war10ck_> bojan: That's how my issue got fixed actually
<_war10ck_> bojan: Mark for removal, apply, after completion - quit synaptic and then instal
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Yes i removed but still its there in synaptci manager but this time not showing mark for removal
<_war10ck_> bojan: There's an apply button
<_war10ck_> Click on that
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Yes i did that
<_war10ck_> bojan: Now quit Synaptic and try installing from Ubuntu Software Center
<Thowni> can someone help? i'm using VirtualBox with Ubuntu 14.04 and it's not showing nvidia on Additional Drivers. I followed some PPA instructions and it did a bunch of stuff but it's still not showing.
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Yes am trying that but it is not installing
<_war10ck_> bojan: Is it reporting the same problems?
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Yes
<bojan> _warl0ck_:Its saying dependency problem
<R13ose> How do I upgrade Python interface to libapt-pkg?
<_war10ck_> bojan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/108704/how-to-properly-downgrade-libreoffice-versions
<_war10ck_> bojan: check the answer given by amc
<GigaGrams> Hello, i installed the latest nvidia drivers and now i get a black screen when booting and cant get to the desktop, so I had to add nomodeset, is there a way to fix this? anything i can try?
<utu8o> why is Ubuntu support only for 9 months? so after months you either use an unsupported version for 3 more months or install the latest version and only be supported for 6 months... should Ubuntu versions be supported for at least 1 full year?
<nbusrone> May I know what is the different at software nvidia driver update version ? legacy vs binary ?
<utu8o> it would probably be better for users and developers if ubuntu was supported for 1 full year and just released once a year on "Ubuntu Day" or something
<geirha> utu8o: LTS releases are supported for 5 years
<_war10ck_> utu8o: That's why, using LTS releases is encouraged
<Luyin> geirha: not quite correct. only the main ubuntu releases are supported for 5 years, the others for 3.
<utu8o> geirha, yeah, but you will be waiting 2 years for upgrades
<geirha> ah well, still. Means you upgrade every two years instead of every 6 months
<drwx> hi, i just updated precise and sed segfaults in libc, that's what strace shows http://sprunge.us/bWLS
<bojan> _war10ck_:Nothing is working
<bojan> _war10ck_:For an urgent i am installing 4.4.2 .2 for my users
<Thowni> Sorry for my stupid question erlier, i had no idea that Vbox doesn't recognize nvidia
<drwx> does it mean fcntl causes the segfault?
<drwx> or does the segfault happen elsewhere?
<jost> Hmm, for some reason apt-get wants to put its cache *.deb packages into / on my server. Why?
<ricky_> how to enable more than two workspace? in aspect i just found to flag it but no how many... http://postimg.org/image/tk8ehjd0b/
<ricky_> i need 4 workspace to enable cubic rotation how to do it? now i've just 2
<jost> This is the message I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/nej2gA51 - Why does it try to download the files to / ?
<jost> ricky_: in my XUbuntu, I can just right click on the workspaces selector, and go into "Workspace settings".
<jost> There's a field where I can enter the desired number of workspaces
<ricky_> jost, http://postimg.org/image/tk8ehjd0b/ this is what i've on my ubuntu 15.04
<Changa> So I just installed a lamp stack using a tutorial and my www/html folder and contents are owned by root, although my user is within the sudo group I can not edit index.html file - what is the best way to go about this? I read changing var/www owner to anything other than root leaves security gaps
<ricky_> jos it's just a flag to enable more than one workspace but i've not found how to select more than 2
<ricky_> jost,
<SuperTyp> please help a ubuntu noob I have a rpm file and converted it to deb with alien, now the package I need to install is a print client from novell, I need to run a command, but ubuntu can't find the command even after the successful installation, what can I do?
<trijntje> ricky_: general settings in CCSM
<capsicum> team, just install ubuntu and get strange blocky (unreadable characters when first boot page), then all ok
<SuperTyp> I found the installation in opt/novell/iprint/bin the icon is the executable icon (http://www.alastair.pro/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/application-x-executable.png)
<fps> hi, has ubuntu 15.04 disabled the ctrl-alt-Fn keys to get to the ttys?
 * Dro__ is back !
<fps> for some reason ctrl-alt-Fn doesn't work for me here..
<fps> hmm
<fps> maybe it's xmonad?
<Zta> I'm wondering how this will be received: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1450436
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450436 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Configure Chromecast as monitor" [Undecided,New]
<ZxoR`> When I lock my screen manually I see this lock screen: http://srv1.jpg.co.il/4/5542110eadf3f.jpg and its OK! But after the screen goes off and I want to unlock my screen, I see this lockscreen: http://srv1.jpg.co.il/1/55421120c9064.jpg and its not my lockscreen.. not my background and not my settings... how can I fix that?
<GigaGrams> hello, anyone knows how to update the nvidia drivers or something so i dont have to add nomodeset when booting?
<Dro__> hi, anyone have an idea about the plugin "plugin-sc" of vdr ?
<Dro__> i can't find any documentation/tutorial about it.. anyone may help me please ?
<phiona> why is it that when im using chrome and  chromium my mouse freezes on Lubuntu 14.04? it does not freeze  with firefox.
<phiona> why is it that when im using chrome and  chromium my mouse freezes on Lubuntu 14.04? it does not freeze  with firefox.
<comodo_dragon> maybe its too cold to move.
<phiona> why is it that when im using chrome and  chromium my mouse freezes on Lubuntu 14.04? it does not freeze  with firefox.
<ioria> phiona, on every kind of webpage ?
<phiona> i really didnt try it on every webpage. but it freezes on chrome store. https://chrome.google.com/webstore
<ioria> phiona, are you updated ?
<wurde> Help with gnome-terminal transparency. The transparency option slider in profile options is disabled. However I am able to set boolean true on system transparency. Any ideas why this is?
<phiona> yes ioria  in fact this is a brand new install of chrome
<ioria> phiona, try typing in the url bar  : ' about:flags' and enable 'reset to defaults'
<ermajn> hello, I have broken aptitude, every install request ends up with "no package". I'v even tired to replace /etc/apt/sources.list
<ermajn> apt-get update gives me a lots of 404s
<ioria> ermajn, try this http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<cfhowlett> ermajn, what does lsb_release -a        tell you
<ermajn> cfhowlett, ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<ermajn> ioria, I'v just on that site, but no 13.10 is listed as option
<ioria> ermajn, ah, ok maybe you need updrade
<cfhowlett> ermajn, and there's your problem.  13.10 is end of life for some time now.  upgrade to a supported version.
<ioria> *upgrade
<ioria> ermajn, we are 14 -15 now
<ermajn> cfhowlett, yes, how to easily upgrade without aptitude that is working
<ermajn> ioria, that's nice, but... strange is that 12, 14 and 15 is listed
<ermajn> no 13 :D
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | ermajn
<ubottu> ermajn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> ermajn, lts releases are supported for 5 years.  NON lts are supported for 9 months.  choose wisely.
<ermajn> cfhowlett, thanks..
<cfhowlett> ermajn, happy2help!
<ioria> ermajn, you can try with a  14.04 list...
<ioria> ermajn, don't forget to backup your data
<GigaGrams> Hello, i removed the latest nvidia drivers and installed the kernel 4.0 and now all my windows have a huge black margin, lol :\ is there any drivers or something else i can try?
<cfhowlett> GigaGrams, yes.  re-install the standard kernels.
<GigaGrams> cfhowlett: first, i dont even know how to do that
<BluesKaj> dunno what the fuss is to rush ti install kernel 4.0 , all it does is break stuff for users
<ioria> GigaGrams, are you 14.04 ?
<GigaGrams> ioria: nope, 15.04
<cfhowlett> GigaGrams, I suspect sudo apt-get update && sudo a[t-get dist-upgrade will to.  also, quit mucking around with non-standard kernels.  4.0 will be brought to ubuntu when it's ready.
<ioria> GigaGrams, so linux-image 3.19.0-15-generic
<ioria> GigaGrams, and extra and headres maybe
<ioria> *headers
<GigaGrams> ioria: uname -a says its 4.0
<_123design_> GigaGrams, you'd better reinstall the OS and start clean. Use some virtual system for experiments.
<ioria> GigaGrams, yes, you told us that :-)
<guchokipa> hello
<ioria> GigaGrams, you have to up-get install the above (not garantee for success)
<GigaGrams> yea im trying
<ioria> GigaGrams, and then select it from grub - advanced
<daniel31> hi all. I just installed kubuntu 15.04 into a second drive using encrypted lvm. now im booted back into my ubuntu 14.10 install but I cant mount the new drive. I get the error "The unlocked device does not have a recognisable file system on it". But I was just booted into it a few minutes ago. what gives?!
<GigaGrams> ioria: what u mean select it from grub -advanced?
<ioria> GigaGrams, you default kernel will remain 4.0 untill you remove it
<ioria> GigaGrams, don't do any autoremove  untill you are certain that the system is complete funcional
<GigaGrams> so when booting i press shift then select another kernel or something?
<Garheade> daniel31: you can't mount an LVM volume like you can standard partitions.
<ioria> GigaGrams, yep
<GigaGrams> k lemme try it
<SuperTyp> hello I need  to install a rpm package on ubuntu, I converted to dep using alien is that ok?
<SuperTyp> deb*
<emilsp> hello, how do I get broadwayd on 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> emilsp, broadway?  take the uptown train ...
<emilsp> cfhowlett, broadway, the web gtk backend
<GigaGrams> lol the black bars are gone but now all the text is broken
<cfhowlett> SuperTyp, "OK" yes, guaranteed to work, no.
<GigaGrams> i can barely read
<manuel_> 12121
<cfhowlett> GigaGrams, pretty sure nvidia doesn't yet support kernel 4.0
<emilsp> cfhowlett, should they ? The kernel didn't change that much to necessitate driver changes
<PHPLearner> is Ubuntu 14.10 a Debian based ditro
<cfhowlett> PHPLearner, ... yes
<PHPLearner> cfhowlett: have you used NodeJS before
<GigaGrams> http://i.imgur.com/y3wm1PB.jpg
<SuperTyp> ok, now the package (tested on windows) provides a command for printing files through the network, after installation of the deb file, terminal can't find the command iprntcmd, is that a hint, that it doesn't work or do I have to do something else so terminal knows the command?
<GigaGrams> pls dont laugh...
<cfhowlett> GigaGrams, you're running an earlier ubuntu?  reinstall nivida for THAT kernel.
<emilsp> GigaGrams, seems to be a gtk/qt/whatever framework issue
<PHPLearner> has anyone here use Protractor before in Ubuntu 14.1
<ioria> GigaGrams, i though worse
<GigaGrams> u kidding
<GigaGrams> http://i.imgur.com/QB4hRIE.jpg
<emilsp> cfhowlett http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/how-to-install-gtk3-with-broadway-html5.html this guide doesn't work as aptitude still can't get my beloved package
<ioria> GigaGrams, it's readable, come on
<GigaGrams> cfhowlett: how am i supposed to install the nvidia drivers for 15.04 and 4.0 kernel?
<GigaGrams> no its not, i cant even read your username
<cfhowlett> GigaGrams, again ... why do you expect nvidia to support a kernel that is STILL not in ubuntu's repos.  remove 4.0.  Use a supported kernel.
<GigaGrams> cfhowlett: just tell me how to go back to 3.19
<cfhowlett> emilsp, can't help.  great chinese firewall doesn't like webupd8 site
<ioria> el cico guapo,  he ?
<intotheunknown> Hi, is there any tool to analyse the runtime of a C program? "time" keyword is too vague, something very detailed? Ubuntu 12.04
<GigaGrams> ioria: wanna be my gf
<ioria> GigaGrams, ^*_*^
<SuperTyp> cfhowlett: the package (tested on windows) provides a command for printing files through the network, after installation of the deb file, terminal can't find the command iprntcmd, is that a hint, that it doesn't work or do I have to do something else so terminal knows the command?
<cfhowlett> GigaGrams, I woould never advise anyone to run an end of life distro.  too many issues
<cfhowlett> SuperTyp, try running from the terminal.  if that fails, assume that the "alien" didn't work.
<GigaGrams> ioria: http://i.imgur.com/lyRAtDE.jpg
<emilsp> intotheunknown, perf
<emilsp> intotheunknown, there's also valgrind
<SuperTyp1> cfhwolett how to run from command?
<someHuman> Hi!
<cfhowlett> SuperTyp1, dpkg -l PROGRAMNAME should find it
<ioria> GigaGrams, are you sure you removed the old kernel ? ls /boot
<SuperTyp1> cfhowlett: It did
<oats> SuperTyp1: look for a package called "mailutils"
<cfhowlett> SuperTyp1, great.  run the PROGRAMNAME in terminal and note error messages
<SuperTyp1> cfhowlett: running by simply typing the name?
<SuperTyp1> sorry but ubuntu noob :)
<ioria> GigaGrams, better  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-
<emilsp> cfhowlett, maybe you can open this link ? https://launchpad.net/~malizor/+archive/ubuntu/gtk-broadway these instructions still don't work
<cfhowlett> SuperTyp1, no apology needed.  try it.
<jome> Hello
<SuperTyp1> cfhowlett: command not found
<cfhowlett> emilsp, you're on 15.04?
<emilsp> cfhowlett nope, I am on 14.04
<oats> SuperTyp1: 1) what are you trying to do, and b) how are you trying to do it?
<oats> wait
<oats> 1
<oats> and b don't go together
<cfhowlett> emilsp, best bet: contact the PPA maintainer for support.
<jome> I need help with Docky idk why it crashes everytime I boot and log in
<TenLeftFingers> On my mums 12.04 machine we can't update because one of the packages is missing from the repo: Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/libapt-pkg4.12_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.22_i386.deb 404  Not Found    Any suggestions?
<emilsp> eblano blyad cyka, this god damn package is supported upstream without, you have to actively disable it from the mainline gtk libs, ubuntu why you do dis  ?
<jome> it is working for 2 minutes then it freeze
<SuperTyp1> oats I try to install a print client from novell its acutally for suse and windows I try to run it on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> TenLeftFingers, try using a different mirror
<b4tm4n> how can i make an upstart script run on boot?
<TenLeftFingers> cfhowlett: thank you, will do
<oats> SuperTyp1: is english not your first language? I'm having a little trouble understanding you, and there might be a support channel for your native language
<user__> Hi everyone. How do i zip a folder (an sub folders of that folder) to a diferent place?
<knob> Hello guys.  I am trying to add a keyboard shortcut for the "context menu" (ie: mouse's right click).    Yet I can't find the "command" that invokes the right click.   Any idea what it is?
<emilsp> otas, that's just rude
<oats> emilsp: are you kidding me?
<user__> im trying zip -r foo  /another/place/
<oats> I'm trying to be helpful
<knob> user__, right click... zip it... then move it?
<knob> oh
<user__> knob, terminal :D
<knob> user__, is it giving you an error?
<user__> yeah
<oats> user__: knowing the error might be helpful to us ;)
<user__> well basicly is not an error it finish but on target directory is nothing there
<SuperTyp1> oats I am german, so no its not my first language but I think there is nothing unclear in my description? I have a print client for printing through the network, Novell (developer of this client) provides only package for suse (rpm format) I want to install it on ubuntu 14.04
<TenLeftFingers> cfhowlett: that did the trick, many thanks!
<SuperTyp1> oats:  I really appericiate your help!
<cfhowlett> TenLeftFingers, happy2help!
<TenLeftFingers> :)
<jome> hey guys I cannot either close a channel list windows poppin' now
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: you'll need a program called alien
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: it doesn't always work
<oats> SuperTyp1: oh, I see
<oats> SuperTyp1: repackaging software for a different distro can sometimes be a challenge
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: the biggest problem is that sometimes, there are library differences significant enough to cause the binary not to work
<XenophonF> ABI vs API
<b4tm4n> ok, another question, is it better to use init scripts or upstart?
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: what precisely are you trying to install?
<PHPLearner> can anyone help how to point an app to use chromedriver.exe
<PHPLearner> the thing is I have an app named Protractor that does testing
<cfhowlett> PHPLearner, .exe is for windows, not linux
<PHPLearner> cfhowlett: ok so how will I point the app to the chromiumdriver.sh
<SuperTyp1> XenophonF: this client here: https://www.novell.com/products/openenterpriseserver/iprint.html
<aryklein> which pre build image is the appropriate for running in a Openstack cloud? trusty-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img?
<phpmiddleman> PLANTUML_BINARY=$(PWD)"/../buildtools/plantuml.8023.jar" this aint working because each makefile is in different folder. how can i solve this
<cfhowlett> PHPLearner, see the README you downloaded with the app and/or check the publisher for linux support
<SuperTyp1> I already used alien to convert it, but terminal says: can't find command...
<aryklein> I don't understand why disk1?
<SuperTyp1> so it seems like it didn't work :)
<PHPLearner> cfhowlett: I got this error in my terminal http://pastebin.com/X7e3Bg9a
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: not to be a jerk, but did you google it? use search terms like "install novell iprint ubuntu" or "install novell iprint debian"
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=install+novell+iprint+debian
<XenophonF> first three search hits seem relevant
<SuperTyp1> XenophonF: I didn't really google it because my prof said it doesn't exist on ubuntu and if I could get it to work it would be great so I first tried to convert from rpm to deb, I am so sorry for this
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: always google it
<SuperTyp1> yes you are right
<hateball> SuperTyp1: if you know the queue name you should be able to just add an ipp:// printer in cups as well
<XenophonF> yeah, doesn't CUPS support IPP?
<hateball> You have to pick the right driver etc manually tho, all that automagic stuff that iPrint does for you
<SuperTyp1> okay I will take a look at that too
<SuperTyp1> thank you all!
<XenophonF> in fact, the comments section for https://www.novell.com/communities/coolsolutions/using-iprint-with-ubuntu/ has instructions for setting up CUPS
<XenophonF> SuperTyp1: your best bet is to use cups to connect to the iprint server
<SuperTyp1> alright
<knob>  I am trying to add a keyboard shortcut for the "context menu" (ie: mouse's right click).    Yet I can't find the "command" that invokes the right click.   Any idea what it is?
<TenLeftFingers> My mother is telling me her wifi drops out a few times a week. Ive seen it happen just now  on her 12.04 machine and it rejects the correct password. Rebooting solves it for a day or so. It's a broadcom wireless on a Dell laptop. does this sound familoiar to anyone? I'm tempted to upgrade her to 14.04 if it might help.
<PHPLearner> how to do I know whether I install a particular app ubuntu
<PHPLearner> what commands can I type on the terminal
<cfhowlett> PHPLearner, dpkg -l | grep PACKAGENAME
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: or apt-cache policy <package>
<PHPLearner> thanks guys
<pbx> TenLeftFingers, what is rejecting password? the laptop? the router?
<XenophonF> TenLeftFingers: you might need to update the wap firmware, too
<TenLeftFingers> pbx: I don't know. But I do know it was identical every time
<PHPLearner> cfhowlett: nothing came out after I type your command
<PHPLearner> does that mean that it was installed
<TenLeftFingers> XenophonF: I'll look into that, thanks
<cooljet> knob : Most keyboards have a right click button on them, mine is next to the Alt Gr button
<cfhowlett> PHPLearner, how did you install the package?
<PHPLearner> ok wait
<knob> cooljet, I know man... yet this laptop does not have the context-menu key.
<knob> Soo... looking for the command.   With the command, I can do a keyboard shortcut.
<knob> Yet I don't know the command
<TenLeftFingers> pbx: XenophonF and anyone wanting to know, theres a process here for troubleshooting broadcom drivers : http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers
<XenophonF> TenLeftFingers: thanks
<PHPLearner> cfhowlett: I install it using sudo npm install -g bower
<PHPLearner> then bower install
<cooljet> Knob: found this online http://askubuntu.com/questions/515800/how-to-create-a-right-click-keyboard-shortcut
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: check the docs of the package
<EriC^^> PHPLearner: it won't show up in apt or dpkg as installed if you didn't use the package manager
<knob> cooljet, thank you!   I saw that in my searches...   I think that is going to be the way I have to go.     Just odd that... what the heck is the context- menu command.
<knob> I will let you know what I do!
<cooljet> Knob: Yeah, you would think there would a straight forward command like "right-click" but I can't find
<knob> Yup.   cooljet, the best I though... is that if we could "cat" the commands that cross the interface (xorg? I don't know).    Then you watch that screen, and do a right click.
<PHPLearner> sorry I got
<PHPLearner> disconnected
<knob> I am sure there is something more basic/simple.   I will keep on searching.
<PHPLearner> disconnected
<PHPLearner> anyone can help me with my problem with Protractor
<dougnet> Is there someway to convert .htm to .pdf?
<jayjo__> I'm trying to write a shell script that delays a random interval of a few hours (anywhere between 1-180 minutes)
<dougnet> I tried Libre, but no go there.
<jayjo__> I have sleep $[ ( $RANDOM % 180 )  + 1 ]m
<jayjo__> is that the correct syntax? I can't really test it for hours of waiting around
<phpmiddleman> is there a package for plantuml
<cooljet> dougnet: I'm guessing you mean HTML, have a look on Firefox Addons, I'm sure there a addon for that
<dougnet> It's a .htm file. Which is HTML. A customer of mine uses a program that spits out the workorder in .htm
<dougnet> cooljet: The browser isn't the issue though. Once I get it saved locally I would like to convert it, and get it signed electronically.
<cooljet> dougnet: if you try opening it in Firefox, then click to print and save to file, you can save it as a pdf, it worth a try
<jayjo__> Can someone help me with this? Do I just run sleep $[ ($RANDOM % 180)]m to run randomly in the 3 hour?
<dougnet> cooljet: no dice on that. Gmail. Maybe on TBird, but ugh
<trees> I have this problem: http://www.ubuntufaqs.com/questions/607127/ubuntu-winboot-wubildr-mbr-error-in-dual-boot  can anyone help? I'm not the author of the post but I have the same problem (Dual booting between windows 8.1 and Ubuntu 14.04.2"
<PHPLearner> alright I think I got some clues
<PHPLearner> I install something but maybe one folder did extract properly
<PHPLearner> how can I download the files again so that I get a new copy of the zip file that come along when the app was first installed
<White_Phoenix> hi
<trees> can anyone help me with this problem: I'm trying t dual boot between windows 81 and ubuntu 14.04.2 but it is giving me an error message on startup "Windows failed to start..." and I installed ubuntu using wubi.exe
<trees> 8.1*
<k1l_> wubi :/
<k1l_> trees: wubi is hard to support since it intsalled inside windows into a container. so in worst case you loose windows and ubuntu. better to install ubuntu into own partitions
<jin9> hi. where can I find an android IRC client that can hide join/part/quit message?
<k1l_> jin9: best is to ask the #android guys
<trees> i dont have access to DVD right now :/
<k1l_> trees: you can install ubuntu from a usb pendrive. just dont use wubi but boot that usb like you would boot a cd.
<k1l_> trees: i recommend to boot a windows cd and repair the windows bootmanager
<trees> yeah and I don't have a usb drive either right now, in a tight spot for now :(
<cooljet> dougnet: from I can find HTM file should open in Firefox, then when you click to print you should see something like this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/p3k9ymp387pexdi/Apps/Shutter/Selection_038.png sorry mate if that not any help can't think of a other way
<trees> i can definitely get back into windows and get rid of the wubi install
<trees> its not that which is the problem, im trying to get past the error screen that wont let me into ubuntu
<trees> i just need to find away to dual boot
<k1l_> trees: yes. dont use wubi.
<k1l_> trees: install ubuntu into own partitions. that is the right solution.
<pavlos> jayjo, try echo $((RANDOM%100+1))
<trees> i dont have a dvd or usb drive on me right now.. i have tried unbootin as well and that didn't work either giving me a similar error message
<k1l_> trees: well, i (and most user in here) cant help you with wubi then.
<phiona> why is it that when im using chrome and  chromium my mouse freezes on Lubuntu 14.04? it does not freeze  with firefox.
<dougnet> cooljet: File opens fine. I've tried manually changing file extension to .pdf but ubuntu recognises it's originally a .htm and won't open as a .pdf. When I open the file it opens a new tab. I should be able to manipulate the file from there, but that is why I think I need an installed program for that kind of file monkey'n
<dougnet> nothing in the store that I can see either.
<cooljet> dougnet: your best bet is a piece software call "Okular" it's a advance PDF software it might be able to handle it
<phiona> why is it that when im using chrome and  chromium my mouse freezes on Lubuntu 14.04? it does not freeze  with firefox.
<scarleo> Hi, after upgrading to Vivid, one of my openvpn tunnels won't connect anymore, the other two still works just fine, really strange, any ideas what could have changed?
<scarleo> I can still connect to the problematic VPN server from other computers
<scarleo> NetworkManager crash whenever I try to connect to that vpn
<nofear> hey guys
<nofear> anyone here familar with the bonding stuff in ubuntu 14.04?
<nofear> I have a question in regards of that
<nofear> maby some one could answer it
<funkenstrahlen> Hey, my ubuntu says E: Package 'ffmpeg' has no installation candidate after sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<funkenstrahlen> I already did sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<funkenstrahlen> any ideas?
<nofear> I was woundering if its a possibility to bond an ethernet connection to a wireless card connection
<dougnet> cooljet: Well, installing Okular didn't fix the issue, but it did help me figure something out. The .htm file is created locally. So, extensions, addons, programs will not support conversion. I'll just have to do it the stupid way. Print, scan, get customert to sign that digitally on my smartphone. In our modern age as a technician it looks odd to hand someone a piece of paper to sign WorkOrders.
<funkenstrahlen> oh its avconv now
<jacksonmills> is it possible to append a file to a command line? like lets say i had a thing that was "command { file } { file 2 }" , and i had "{ file 1 } { file 2 }" in a file called files.out
<jacksonmills> how could i do command by reading files.out?
<cn28h> so you want to get the list of files from a file?
<cn28h> the most obvious way to me is: xargs cmd < file
<jacksonmills> yeah
<jacksonmills> i want to get the list of files from a file
<somsip> jacksonmills: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11349827/how-do-i-iterate-through-lines-in-an-external-file-with-shell
<jacksonmills> nice
<jacksonmills> that worked
<jacksonmills> cn28h: thank you
<cn28h> np
<dougnet> hmmm that reminds me of a photo filenaming issue I've been noodling for a year or so. How to sequence filenames for photos. Example: Dog at Party, 10 pictures. Is that a file editor or photo editor program?
<somsip> dougnet: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19468016/bash-to-batch-rename-files-with-adding-numbers
<somsip> dougnet: really depends on what they are named and what you want them to be named, but easy to adapt the above
<chotaz`w> good afternoon folks, suddenly .deb files started opening on the terminal instead of the software center. Is this normal and if not what could have changed?
<dougnet> somsip: I see that. It looks like they would have to have a common name first, and then sequence. Most cameras, and phone cameras generate random file names though. I could dump to a new folder, and sequence the folder though.
<somsip> dougnet: no, it will rename any files that match any glob you like, and basename can be replace with a string
<dougnet> cooljet: thanks for the help. Back to my drawing board, or smack the customer around and get them to export that stupid file as a pdf...
<ActionParsnip> dougnet: right click the deb -> select open with. Select software centre then select to remember the paiting
<ActionParsnip> *pairing
<wsy> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi wsy
<wsy> how to use it
<wsy> it's my first use ubuntu
<amari> Hi I have a intel micro-code driver as an option to install in the "Additional Drivers" software, what is it and should I install it?
<amari> Is it needed?
<tonyt> if your machine working now , i would say it is not needed
<amari> tonyt: Seems to be working fine :)
<wpd> Does anybody know how avahi-autoipd gets started on a Ubuntu system?  I would like to add the --force-bind option to it when it gets started.
<amari> How do I check which drivers are loaded in my system?
<ActionParsnip> amari: lsmod
<amari> ActionParsnip: thank you :)
<xabbix> I'm creating a deb package and want to control what is being removed when it uninstalls. I currently have no prerm or postrm and it just deletes a bunch of files and directories that I would like to preserve, how can I change this behavior?
<pippin2> quit
<MonkeyDust> xabbix  try #bash or #ubuntu-app-devel
<kazdax> ubuntu is great
<Pici> the latter is more on-topic
<kazdax> Installed it along side windows
<kazdax> and am using it right now ..havnt had any problems so far
<kazdax> One thing tho .. my wireless when doing speedtest is slower than on windows
<jacksonmills> the only thing i don't like about ubuntu
<jacksonmills> and to be fair, they are doin the best they can
<jacksonmills> 1) 7260 wireless card support, that bastard is everywhere
<jacksonmills> 2) gpu support can be shaky
<jacksonmills> outside of that, i love it
<kazdax> why need GPU ..i dont use linux for games
<kazdax> I mean if you are going to play games..then just get a gaming machine
<xangua> contact companies and tell them to release drivers
<Rory> jacksonmills: What GPU problems are you having?
<jacksonmills> im not having any now, i fixed them, i have an sli setup that i dual boot , i use it as a work computer when i wfh but use it for gaming at night
<kazdax> xangua, will the comapinese listen
<jacksonmills> had to get some edge update from nvidia, its fine now
<ioria> ActionParsnip, i don't know if you remember the wifi usb dongle' guy of yesterday, but today i purchase the same (not Broad, but Realtek)and was configured and working in 10 seconds
<jacksonmills> i usually run games in windows
<kazdax> yea windows exist for only one thing
<kazdax> and thats PC Games
<jacksonmills> pretty much
<kazdax> for everything else ubuntu can do it
<jacksonmills> and, for the time being, unity 3d development
<kazdax> i am using unity
<kazdax> not 3D tho
<chotaz`w> windows-only gaming is coming to an end tho, pc-wise.
<jacksonmills> and using unreal engine
<BluesKaj> I thought steam waqs supposed to cover most of the popular games
<kazdax> why so chotaz`w ?
<jacksonmills> yeah, dev side is still almost all pc tho
<jacksonmills> unreal is almost released/prod ready for linux
<chotaz`w> kazdax, lots of triple AAA+ being ported for Linux
<jacksonmills> unity 3d will be god knows when
<jacksonmills> i play ksp on linux, thats fun :D
<jacksonmills> steam os is great for linux gaming for sure
<kazdax> ksp ?
<micha_> #q
<jacksonmills> kerbal space program
<kazdax> ahh
<chotaz`w> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kazdax> never heard of it heheh
<jacksonmills> sorry
<ActionParsnip> ioria: usb wifi is insanely cheap. Glad you got the gold
<ertyuio> hi there
<ioria> ActionParsnip, you'right, don't think to use it on daily-basis
<PHPLearner> can someone explain to me what his terminal command does
<PHPLearner> ./node_modules/protractor/bin/webdriver-manager update
<Rory> PHPLearner: It will execute that file
<PHPLearner> oh ok
<PHPLearner> thanks
<Rory> PHPLearner: If you run "./node_modules/protractor/bin/webdriver-manager -h" does it tell you any more?
<Rory> You should check the documentation for whatever you're running
<PHPLearner> Rory: I got it from a forum
<PHPLearner> it was one of the suggestions to solve a problem I am facing right now
<PHPLearner> since I am not sure about how the command will work that is why I asked
<PHPLearner> are you familiar with Protractor
<Rory> I'd advise against downloading and running things from random web forums without understanding what they are. if it doesn't work and breaks your system even more, your lack of knowledge will leave you unable to fix it
<PHPLearner> not the one used in Geometry class
<thell> Hi all. Can the system cpu governor be restarted with a systemctl command? (Ubuntu 15.04) I've been monitoring proc/cpuinfo and notice speed gets stuck at higher speeds after resume from suspend.
<Rory> I'm not, and I'm also not a web developer
<PHPLearner> ok
<PHPLearner> thanks Rory
<PHPLearner> are you an adminstrator
<R13ose> How do I upgrade Python interface to libapt-pkg?
<Pici> R13ose: What are you trying to accoplish exactly? and why?
<R13ose> Pici: in the update manager, I see the package Python interface to libapt-pkg and this is not upgrading for some reason.
<Pici> R13ose: You mean you doing and apt-get upgrade and it is holding back packages?
<R13ose> Pici: yes
<Pici> R13ose: Use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> That'll pull in the proper dependencies and get things going.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<R13ose> Pici: still not upgrading that package
<Pici> R13ose: Can you pastebin what you are seeing?
<R13ose> Pici: http://pastebin.com/HbTQY9gy
<OerHeks> R13ose, did you run 'sudo apt-get update´ first?
<R13ose> OerHeks: just did that and still holding back that package
<MarcGuay_> Hi folks.  After I've connected and disconnected from a VPN my "Browse network" is still displaying the old information.  Any way to refresh this?
<jcastro> hit f5?
<MarcGuay_> jcastro: Nothing
<jcastro> :-/
<MarcGuay_> Seems to be cached
<MarcGuay_> Rebooting, no time fodis
<ioria> R13ose, check in Synaptic Package Manager  if it's locked
<R13ose> ioria: I did that and is locked and when I try to mark this for upgrade, I get this error: "Depends: libapt-pkg4.12 (>=0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.22) but 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.21 is to be installed"
<melh> https://ymagis.zendesk.com/agent/tickets/42962
<melh> je comprend rien au ticket.
<melh> il a reçu 3 disque et a eteint sa SJ
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | melh
<ubottu> melh: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ioria> R13ose, sudo apt-mark unhold package.name ?
<R13ose> ioria: I get "python-apt was already not hold."
<ioria> R13ose, when it was hold you missed something , i think
<OerHeks> R13ose, i found this, for 12.04 >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178879/apt-get-broken-cannot-fix-or-remove-libapt-pkg4-12
<ioria> R13ose, are you 14.04 ?
<R13ose> ioria: nope, I am using another version of ubuntu and seems I would need a fresh install to install which sucks.
<ioria> R13ose, you are Pangoline, dont' you ?
<OerHeks> R13ose, my guess is you enabled 'proposed' updates?
<ioria> R13ose, 12.04
<ioria> R13ose, lsb_release   a  ,  and try OerHeks suggestion
 * OerHeks was reading on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2045321
<bishops> A question: My laptop (running ubuntu 14.04) is connected to a desktop screen (Dell). Every time it goes to sleep I can't start it again unless I use Caffeine to kill the screensaver. Is there a way not to need Caffeine and have the screen understand that I want awaken computer?
<xangua> R13ose: you are using Elementary, you will need to do a fresh install
<R13ose> xangua: why?
<xangua> also elementary is not supported here
<R13ose> xangua: I am in the other room.
<OerHeks> Elementary has its own issues, i hope you can fix it with the urls i found.
<R13ose> OerHeks: tried that still didn't work out.
<OerHeks> R13ose, best solution: install ubuntu, forget elementary.
<R13ose> OerHeks: oh\
<matias____> hey guys
<pauliunas> hello
<pauliunas> i have a problem - the settings are not saving. i have tried various settings, they just go back to previous state as soon as i click them
<R13ose> when is 15.04 coming out?
<pauliunas> even such things as clicking the battery icon on the top bar and selecting "show percentage"
<pauliunas> the setting just stays off no matter how many times i click it
<OerHeks> R13ose, it is out for some days now
<pauliunas> i also can't pin apps to launcher - they stay unpinned even if i keep pressing the damn pin button for an hour
<R13ose> OerHeks: thanks
<pauliunas> umm i thought 15.04 was out a couple of weeks ago
<user__> Pessoal, alguém sabe como criar um hostspot no backbox
<user__> ???
<OerHeks> !es | user__
<ubottu> user__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<captainfantastic> after installing tlp, the system seems little bit laggy. is tlp cutting resources on my hardware?
<xangua> !pt | user__
<ubottu> user__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pauliunas> guys, my settings are not saving
<xangua> always fail OerHeks ;) also user__ backbox is not suppprted in any ubuntu channel
<OerHeks> xangua, sorry for not noticing the difference between Potugese/Spanish :-9
<pauliunas> guys
<pauliunas> do you hear me?
<OerHeks> pauliunas we can read you, not hear .. i don't know why you cannot pin.
<pauliunas> ok sorry then, my nick is gray in this client so i thought i had to be logged into nickserv or something
<SuperTyp> I could install the iPrint client now on ubuntu but I can't add a printer: http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150430/52ch58oe.png
<ioria> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SuperTyp> "The request contains invalid syntax"
<pauliunas> that kind of stuff just doesn't happen in windows. i booted up, and out of a sudden all my settings are reset, including pinned apps. and they jump back immediately if i try to change them
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to quickly wipe the metadata off a drive?
<cuddylier> I could use shred but it takes far too long.
<OerHeks> pauliunas, perhaps you are not logged in, but in guest-mode?
<pauliunas> well, i did enter a password...
<OerHeks> pauliunas, easy to see, do you see your account name top right corner?
<pauliunas> and it shows a check mark near my username in the power menu
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: could use dd ...
<pauliunas> well, as i said, it reset all the settings to default, so it doesn't show the name in that bar by default
<cuddylier> Would it be e.g. 1/3 time of shred?
<pauliunas> but it does show a check mark in the power menu
<cuddylier> Since shred writes over the drive 3 times
<cuddylier> Would dd only do it once?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: do you need the drive urgently?
<blib> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10953657/ - why isn't pip working?
<OerHeks> pauliunas, another test, can you copy a file from one folder to an other? if not, your system is mounted readonly?
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: dd would do a single wipe, which is enough
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip ASAP really, I have 3 x 4TB drives so shredding each one would take 24+ hours
<pauliunas> hmm, which partition? /home or /?
<OerHeks> pauliunas, in your home would do.
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: speed is largely dependant on the drive hardware
<cuddylier> yeah, these are drives with 100+ MB/s I/O so standard HDDs
<pauliunas> OerHeks, i have /home set as a separate partition
<OerHeks> pauliunas, user settings are also stored there, so it is oke.
<pauliunas> oerheks yeah i can copy/paste in my home partition
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: using 4 PCs weill speed it up, do them in parallel
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip yeah it would, I usually do them 1 by 1 anyway
<cuddylier> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 seek=124914352
<cuddylier> That would be a good dd command?
<pauliunas> OerHeks, however the paste option is grayed out in the main partition
<Pazooza> Put them in a cat scanner which is a big magnet.
<cuddylier>  mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdb
<cuddylier> Or that
<ActionParsnip> cuddylier: sounds fine, will need sudo. Check the "of" device is correct, or dd could stand for Data Destroyer ;)
<OerHeks> pauliunas, in your main partition sounds fine, you need sudo for that.
<pauliunas> oh, right..
<cuddylier> ActionParsnip, yep will do, thankfully the box I'll be doing it on is unused currently so mistakes don't matter.
<OerHeks> pauliunas, i have no clue, did you try to reboot to see if there is any change?
<pauliunas> OerHeks, yup, same after reboot
<thell> Earlier I asked:. Can the system cpu governor be restarted with a systemctl command? (Ubuntu 15.04) I've been monitoring proc/cpuinfo and notice speed gets stuck at higher speeds after resume from suspend.
<thell> I haven't found a way to do it via a single systemctl command but I was able to reset the governors using: sudo sh -c "echo -n powersave | tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<thell> If anyone knows a systemctl method...
<pauliunas> OerHeks, and i can copy files with sudo
<pauliunas> is there a *stable* linux distro out there?
<Rory> pauliunas: best to b8 in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<pauliunas> Rory, i came with a *problem*
<pauliunas> i'm just emphasizing how buggy ubuntu is
<Rory> cool
<pauliunas> fuck this
<rogo> hi. How can I change the terminal emulator back to my favorite gnome-terminal?      sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator          doesn't work.
<thell> One other questiom regarding my pstate issue after resuming... should it be reported somewhere? If so where? It didn't happen with 14.10 running 4.0.x kernels.
<SuperTyp> any students here that could successfully install an iprint printer on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> rogo: let me search....
<thell> rogo: 'doesn't work' meaning no update dialog or no effect after restarting desktop?
<ioria> rogo, Settings Manager >> Preferred Applications >> Utilities ?
<rogo> i mean: it shows the dialog where I can choose, but whatever I choose, it stays the same
<SuperTyp> http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150430/52ch58oe.png any idea guys?
<rogo> i'll try settings manager
<ActionParsnip> rogo: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<rogo> it got worse: I have to search now a way to run a terminal
<ActionParsnip> rogo: press CTRL + ALT + T
<ActionParsnip> rogo: works?
<thell> rogo: you restarted your desktop yes?
<rogo> my terminal emulator is now X Terminal
<ActionParsnip> rogo: fine, what does the comand output?
<rogo> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> rogo: great, gimme a sec
<rogo> ok
<ActionParsnip> rogo: look in gconf-tool. or dconf-editor   for /desktop/gnome/applications/terminal/exec   maybe..
<thell> rogo: did you restart the desktop?  if gnome then [alt]+[f2] r [enter]
<rogo> gconf-tool : command not found
<rogo> i'll restart.
<thell> not reboot, just the desktop
<rogo> *restarted*
<thell> and ?
<rogo> http://snag.gy/Iaojw.jpg
<rogo> What should I do now?
<rogo> I try to get gnome-terminal back as default client
<rogo> i mean :as default terminal
<thell> rogo, I'd verify it isn't installed by checking ls /usr/bin/gnome-ter*
<rogo> http://snag.gy/FCWM2.jpg
<rogo> i can launch it now with :  gnome-terminal-
<ioria> rogo why the '-' at end ?
<thell> looks like someone renamed it
<ioria> rogo you changed it ?
<rogo> yes, i changed that with some code I found on internet
<ioria> rogo good
<rogo> so, it would be perfect is that gnome-terminal is my favorite one again, as default
<thell> sudo mv /usr/bin/gnome-terminal- /usr/bin/gnome-terminal then check update-alternative --query x-terminal-emulatr | head -n1
<rogo> do you mean ... x-terminal-emulator .... at end?
<tortal_> in 14.10 desktop i can fiddle with filtering by editing the files in /proc/sys/net/bridge ... how do i do this on server 15.04  ? that folder doesn't exist and i cannot find the files elsewhere
<ioria> rogo do you create a symlink too ?
<thell> yeah
<PHPLearner> hello
<PHPLearner> can anyone please help me undo this command
<PHPLearner> sudo apt-get install xvfb
<rogo> the command to launch is now back to  :     gnome-terminal
<PHPLearner> and this command too
<PHPLearner> sudo Xvfb :10 -ac
<thell> rogo: [ctrl]+[al]+t should open it now
<Cyford33> sudo apt-get remove xvfb
<PHPLearner> Cyford33: what about this command: sudo Xvfb :10 -ac
<rogo> YES!  , thanks to update-alternatives --query x-terminal-emulator | head -n1     in combo with  preferred app settings
<rogo> :-)
<rogo> SUPER!
<ioria> rogo the suggestion is not to change executive file
<ioria> rogo name
<thell> rogo: yw, that query just showed that your earlier --config did work. I just didn't have a target since it had renamed
<ioria> rogo expecially if they are system ones
<thell> !!
<rogo> Xubuntu is like magic.   I was trying too hard to connect to Citrix and I removed some old stuff, which changed my default terminal.
<slabity> Hey all, I'm having trouble getting ubuntu 15.04 installer to boot. It hangs a few seconds after the logo appears.
<rogo> should I run     apt-get autoremove     ?
<santi__> slabity: Have you tried the nomodeset option?
<ActionParsnip> rogo: if you want, it will remove unecessary packages and save space
<slabity> santi__: Yes, I have. It still hangs
<rogo> I have so much old kernels. autoremove is then the easiest way.
<Pazooza> Can  you use high ascii characters in passwords?
<slabity> I'm trying it with the debug parameter now to see if it gives any more info
<ActionParsnip> rofltech: autoremove doesn't remove old kernels
<ActionParsnip> bah
<slabity> The installer hangs right after it says, "[ OK ] Created slice system-ifup.slice"
<PenguinCSC> I'd like to build a DOSBox game box for my kids. Any pointers for the best way to do it (hardware, front end etc.)
<MonkeyDust> PenguinCSC  sure you're in the right channel?
<tortal_> how do i disable ethernet filtering on server 15.04 ?
<PenguinCSC> MonkeyDus: Well, I'd like to install it based on Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> PenguinCSC  try #ubuntu-offtopic, to start
<PenguinCSC> k, 10x!
<luist> is it possible to sync a mirror only of 12.04 and 10.04 repositories?
<ActionParsnip> luist: sure, you set the releases to sync. Isnt Lucid EOL like TODAY....
<ActionParsnip> luist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<dasjoe> 10.04 EOLs today, yes
<luist> ActionParsnip: lol how do i “set the releases to sync”
<ActionParsnip> luist: depends what you are using to get the packages (i assume you are wanting a lan based update box)
<ActionParsnip> dasjoe: thanks god
<ActionParsnip> *thank
<luist> ActionParsnip: yep something like that
<luist> ActionParsnip: im looking for a command line thing
 * OerHeks moves the 10.04 cd to the history cabinet
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: it belongs in a museum!
<jxshxx> I replaced the dvd drive in a laptop.  It plays cds and dvds, but will not run live cds.   They work on other machines ... Any idea what's up?
<xangua> I trow mine to the trash can :(
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, i frame them, to show on a meeting. i have them all, almost.
<slabity> My Ubuntu 15.04 installer hangs right after '[ OK ] Created slice system-ifup.slice'. Anyone know where I should start looking?
<luist> ActionParsnip: is there a rsync repo to sync?
<luist> ActionParsnip: i only see archives with all the distros, and they are way too big
<Voyage> HI
<Voyage> How to know which application is using my internet and how much?
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: htop
<SchrodingersScat> Voyage: i like iftop
<ActionParsnip> luist: http://www.tecmint.com/setup-local-repositories-in-ubuntu/
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: how do I get internet use on htop?
<tortal> can someone please help me :) ? im feeling ignored here. im sure it's an easy question for many
<SchrodingersScat> tortal: what is ethernet filtering?
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: htop just watchs the traffic, the internet doesn't usehtop
<ioria> tortal, you mean iptables ?
<ActionParsnip> tortal: what are you wanting to filter?
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: odd, i only see cpu/process stuff, how do I display traffic?
<ActionParsnip> tortal: why would you run a server not on the LTS?
<ActionParsnip> !info ntm | SchrodingersScat
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat: Package ntm does not exist in vivid
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<dasjoe> tortal: modprobe br_netfilter?
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ntm-network-traffic-monitor.html
<ActionParsnip> !info nethogs
<ubottu> nethogs (source: nethogs): Net top tool grouping bandwidth per process. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (vivid), package size 26 kB, installed size 98 kB
<ActionParsnip> boom
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: ok, dropping it, you said htop does this...? in response to someone asking, "How to know which application is using my internet and how much?"
<tortal> dasjoe: why is it so that the bridge-folder exist in dekstop version ?
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Voyage> SchrodingersScat,  iftop is not showing any data
<tortal> thanks btw
<SchrodingersScat> Voyage: if you don't use eth0, you need iftop -i   followed by the interface you actually use
<dasjoe> tortal: Kernel 3.18+ no longer automatically enable bridge-netfilter
<Voyage> SchrodingersScat,  works now. Thanks!
<dasjoe> tortal: see the blinking (wtf?) text on http://ebtables.netfilter.org/documentation/bridge-nf.html
<SchrodingersScat> Voyage: you should check the other options, can turn ports on/off, name resolution on/off, etc.
<Voyage> SchrodingersScat,  thanks
<mguy> Anyone have a Lenovo T440? 15.04 reports my batteries as each having 0:50 or so left. Crazy!
<ActionParsnip> mguy: do you have the latest BIOS?
<ActionParsnip> mguy: if you dont have the 2.33 BIOS: http://support.lenovo.com/us/en/downloads/ds035967
<mguy> Good question I will reboot and check
<Pod15> Just installed 14.04 and software-center won't open, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mguy: why, dmidecode can tell you
<sekalameta> how can I find where my tar command lies in?
<ActionParsnip> Pod15: run:  sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<ActionParsnip> sekalameta: run:   which tar
<Pod15> Done apt update and upgrades, didn't help
<play> So can anybody tell me why I can't restart network-manager in 15.04?
<ActionParsnip> mguy: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<MonkeyDust> play  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far
<fullstack> Hello How do I update mono to 3.10 or above?
<ActionParsnip> fullstack: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<fullstack> 14.04.2
<xangua> !latest | fullstack
<ubottu> fullstack: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<play> sudo restart network-manager .Used to work just find in previous versions of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | fullstack maybe there is a PPA
<ubottu> fullstack maybe there is a PPA: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<RepThis1> Hey guys has anyone had any trouble installing vmware on 15.04 ? it generates a log and says it has something to do with the vmnet. I tried several solutions but to no success and now its getting irritating.
<ioria> play sudo service network-manager ?
<ActionParsnip> RepThis1: is there no scope to use virtualbox?
<RepThis1> The vmnet module does not want to compile. "make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2"
<ActionParsnip> RepThis1: its a little easier
<RepThis1> ActionParsnip: id rather use vmware workstation because i have to transfer vm's and work on them
<play> nope just sudo restart "and then service" has been working for the last few versions at lest
<play> Is there a new way I do not currently know about ioria?
<ioria> play   sudo service network-manager start  (or restart), not working  ?
<fullstack> how do I remove a PPA that is 404 not found? ffmpeg
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<play> Okay I've give that a try thanks
<ActionParsnip> RepThis1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275220
<fullstack> http://pastebin.com/SsDsZSh9
<ActionParsnip> !away > andrex|off
<ubottu> andrex|off, please see my private message
<ioria> play   check ifconfig and in case sudo ifup eth0
<play> Is there a new way I do not currently know about ioria\
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: usually it is a problem with changes in the kernel headers that are incompatible with the source code of the vmware tools kernel module
<fullstack> OerHeks, ppa-purge command not found
<play> Opps please ignore that last meddage
<play> message
<ioria> play  what you mean 'new' ?
<OerHeks> fullstack, read again, install first.
<fullstack> OerHeks, it needs to be installed
<fullstack> OerHeks, yeah thank you.
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: my experience is that vmware has a hard time keeping up with kernel updates, and ubuntu uses a very recent kernel version
<play> Thanks ioria thanks, simple but I first learnt it the other way, the way I first posted here. Thankyou for your help
<RepThis1> andrex|off: thx i will check this out soon
<ioria> play  np
<RepThis1> zerowaitstate: do you have any idea when vmware will release and update to use the 15.04 kernel? its been like what a week now?
<fullstack> OerHeks, from the error message in the "not found" message how do I derive the PPA URL?
<fullstack> for example these: http://pastebin.com/SsDsZSh9
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: since the vmware tools installer decompresses a source tree for the ko module, you may have to apply a patch to the source are rerun the compile
<fullstack> or is there a way to just say "ppa-purge, delete all not found ppa"
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: can you pastebin the error?
<green-big-frog> hi
<green-big-frog> I accidently deleted a virtual box VM including the .vdi
<green-big-frog> I do backups every week with the included backup programm
<green-big-frog> Who do I restore them?
<Arthur_Skt8> Chat é BR?
<zerowaitstate> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<RepThis1> zerowaitstate: i tried applying a patch i found online but it was for 3.13 kernel and it gave me some sort of hunk error. yeah let me try to find the generated error log
<OerHeks> fullstack, ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg and ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<dgx> Hey all. Im trying to install Ubuntu, but It doesn't detect my wi-fi card, and i dont have a cable. What do I do ? :)
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: my advice to vmware folks is to contact vmware support.
<fullstack> OerHeks, ok thanks
<RepThis1> !ubottu: pastebin
<RepThis1> zerowaitstate: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10954434/
<fullstack> OerHeks,  Could not find package list for PPA: jon-severinsson ffmpeg :(
<OerHeks> fullstack, that ppa is made private, maybe you can remove it from your sourceslist in softwarecenter>edit>sources... only if you haven't installed any package of it, else it may break your system in the future
<gahan> Hi. I'm running 15.04 and have an issue with opensource drivers for radeon 4850 - here's Xorg.0.log EE lines - ABI major version (7) doesn't match the server's version (6), Failed to load module "glx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<ioria> RepThis1, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/414783/unable-to-run-vmware-failed-to-build-vmnet
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: check this out: https://communities.vmware.com/message/2469395
<green-big-frog> can nobody help me?
<zerowaitstate> RepThis1: also here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VMware
<RepThis1> ioria: zerowaitstate:  thx ill have to check it out after class.
<ioria> RepThis1, good  luck
<zerowaitstate> ioria: that link is for the 3.13 kernel. the issue he's having is with 3.19
<zerowaitstate> ioria: this stuff comes up every time ubuntu puts out a new release, because vmware support lags behind the distros a bit
<ioria> zerowaitstate, he was  15.04 ? didn't work on 13 either then
<zerowaitstate> ioria: the issue is related to the kernel version, not the distro version, but Ubuntu typically includes a very recent kernel version in their non-LTS releases. for running stuff under vmware in production it is advisable to stick to LTS releases
<fullstack> if I run dist-upgrade will my box stay at 14.04?
<Pici> fullstack: yes.
<zerowaitstate> fullstack: dist-upgradee will not bump your distro version
<zerowaitstate> fullstack: I admit the name is confusing
<lapion> i'd hope it's at 14.04.2 fullstack
<fullstack> ok because its saying the "old mono will be held back" but I want the new version of mono
<zerowaitstate> fullstack: the one that bumps your distro verison is do-release-upgrade, I think
<fullstack> and a google search saids to do 'dist-upgrade'
<ioria> zerowaitstate, the fix is to patch vmnet   ,  that's all ?
<OerHeks> !distupgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<fullstack> its a confusing name. Distribution upgrade
<zerowaitstate> ioria: yeah. vmware started using mainline kernel modules for some of their other virtual drivers
<fullstack> alright, running. lets hope I don't lose three days of productivity trying to fix things :(
<ioria> zerowaitstate, got it
<zerowaitstate> fullstack: maybe you should back stuff up
<zerowaitstate> fullstack: just sayin'
<k1l_> fullstack: yep its confusing. that is the reason on the new apt the named it that way: sudo apt full-upgrade
<blib> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good development laptop for ubuntu ? (preferably i7 + light)
<OerHeks> k1l_, can it be made a ubottu factoid?
<frib> hi.  the gnome sound applet shows my bluetooth headphones connected as telephony/duplex and when I try to switch to A2DP it still sounds garbled.  my headphones definitely worked on A2DP before.. but sometimes this happens.  can anyone help? thanks
<k1l_> OerHeks: yeah. if you know a good one you can propose one in #ubuntu-irc
<mathiasfx> hi
<epx998> hi
<mathiasfx> im new
<petrvs> hi
<petrvs> I'm old
<irgendwer4711> hi, how to install a newer deb package (includes xz data) on an older system?
<MonkeyDust> irgendwer4711  specify new/old
<ducuchu> hi! I have some problems with a driver for Xerox WorkCentre 215
<ioria> irgendwer4711, old like ubuntu 10 ?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<ducuchu> I don't know search a driver for that.
<irgendwer4711> old 10 lt
<irgendwer4711> *lts
<ioria> irgendwer4711, maverick
<GuidovanPossum> hi, I'm having problems after a security patch I installed today, I installed it then it asked for restart, so I did that and now the graphics seem like before I'd installed drivers for my gpu and at login the password works goes to a black screen then back to the login screen
<irgendwer4711> ioria: lucid
<GuidovanPossum> just seeing if anyone else is having similar problems after the upgrade or if there are any easy fixes
<ioria> irgendwer4711, yep
<MonkeyDust> irgendwer4711  you are aware that 10.04 is no longer supported as of today?
<irgendwer4711> I am prepairing upgrade
<irgendwer4711> I tried to download kernel 3.13 package
<ioria> irgendwer4711, maybe if you elaborate the problem, there will be a better solution
<irgendwer4711> lucid dont know the xz archive format :-(
<vitimiti> Hello, I have installed a group of packages, and the update-initramfs is called, but when it is run, whether I do it manually or with the dpkg --configure -a function, it keeps giving me this error and I'm scared to reboot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10954695/
<ioria> irgendwer4711, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xz-utils
<irgendwer4711> ioria: already installed
<ioria> irgendwer4711, and ?
<irgendwer4711> ioria: "...deb' contains ununderstood data member data.tar.xz     , giving up"
<ioria> irgendwer4711, yep your dpkg is old
<irgendwer4711> thats bad
<ioria> irgendwer4711, what 's  the package ?
<irgendwer4711> linux-image
<ioria> irgendwer4711, your system is old, and you wanna update it installing a new kernel ?
<irgendwer4711> no, just to test hardware support of an old isdn card
<ioria> irgendwer4711, that's awesome
<irgendwer4711> ioria: why
<genii> ISDN just refuses to die a graceful death
<ioria> irgendwer4711, maybe you can compile a new one from scratch
<irgendwer4711> I see, I have the old 12 lts linux kernel source on an other PC
<ioria> irgendwer4711, http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelBuild, but you need a lot of stuff
<irgendwer4711> no
<ioria> irgendwer4711, then , you can try editing sources.list  changing the name of the distro and update xz (it'll be a mess)
<irgendwer4711> no need, I fetched this source from another pc
<Nikesh> Upgrading Ubuntu seems to have broken GNOME Terminal. Previously I could open tabs, but now I see now option for it, and using ALT+number doesn't work anymore to switch windows in irssi
<Nikesh> but now I see no* option for it
<oddismal> Is this a good place to ask for some help? I'm having problems with sourcing .bashrc
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | oddismal
<ubottu> oddismal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arvid> @find ellery adams
<GuidovanPossum> ok I kind of figured out what happened new generic and lowlatency kernels were installed, so I had to go back to the generic I was using previously
<DJones> arvid: Probably the wrong channel to ask that in
<vitimiti> Hello, I have installed a group of packages in Ubuntu 15.04, and the update-initramfs is called, but when it is run, whether I do it manually or with the dpkg --configure -a command, it keeps giving me this error and I'm scared to reboot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10954695/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/10954898/
<DJones> arvid: There's no downloads here, apart from links to the Ubuntu operating system at www.ubuntu.com
<GuidovanPossum> every time a new kernel comes out do I have to reinstall gpu drivers for it, this is the first time I've had it happened since running this setup
<daftykins> you probably install your driver a bad way
<DJones> GuidovanPossum: Did you install your graphics drivers manually? Thats the normal reason for that, if you use the official releases, that'll auto-update them
<oddismal> running Ubuntu 15.04 | I wanted to add a function that could create custom alias so I added the following to .bashrc | function addalias {echo "alias $1='$2'" >> ~/.bashrc}  | I then ran source .bashrc.  I tested the command with: addalias test testcom. I then ran source .bashrc I went back and added a cp ~/.bashrc ~/Temp/tmpstor/.bashrc.bk.$RANDOM line to the addalias command as well as removed the alias test='testcom' but now
<oddismal> I am receiving this error when i try to source:-testcom: command not found Any suggestions?
<GuidovanPossum> ok I did do manually, thanks for the help!
<DJones> GuidovanPossum: Thats why you have problems, your instaled system doesn't know aboout manually installed graphics drivers which means you'll need to reinstall each time the kernal changes
<Nvidiaonunity> hello
<Nvidiaonunity> Is it normal for after my first install for the drivers for my gtx 960 and amd a8 7600 to install very very slow?
<Nvidiaonunity> I feel like perhaps its not progressing
<_blizzy_> time to install ubuntu on my old i3 laptop
<oddismal> My problem has been fixed. Thanks
<daftykins> Nvidiaonunity: via what method?
<Nvidiaonunity> the gui
<gahan> is compiz enabled by default in unity?
<daftykins> Nvidiaonunity: 'additional drivers' ?
<daftykins> yes it's always using compiz afaiui
<Nvidiaonunity> yeah there is a tab in software updater
<Nvidiaonunity> for my drivers
<Nvidiaonunity> gtx 960
<MonkeyDust> gahan  unity is a compiz plugin for gnome3
<gahan> aha
<gahan> thanks
<MonkeyDust> or layer, if you like
<gahan> I read somewhere that from 14.04 unity doesn't like other window managers than its own?
<daftykins> Nvidiaonunity: so it offered you the nvidia 340 or thereabouts to install, but it's not making any progress?
<Nvidiaonunity> yeah
<Nvidiaonunity> its crawling like a dog slow
<daftykins> hmm, could be risky to interrupt it yeah
<Nvidiaonunity> I installed it via uefi
<Nvidiaonunity> Im gonna reinstall the normal way
<Nvidiaonunity> I hate dual monitor
<Nvidiaonunity> I have dual monitors
<daftykins> what? you're topic hopping
<daftykins> a UEFI install has no bearing on your graphics drivers
<Nvidiaonunity> so its important
<Nvidiaonunity> No its the same goal
<Nvidiaonunity> are you sure because it says "booting in secure mode"
<daftykins> dual boot with Windows 8?
<Nvidiaonunity> and when I installed 14.04lts via normal install it did not
<Nvidiaonunity> No on a separate drives
<daftykins> 100% yes, whether legacy or UEFI the graphics drivers have no relevance
<daftykins> check your EFI setup for whether secure boot is on or not
<Guest14592> hi,I tried to suspend my machine and it would not wake up
<ioria> Guest14592 like frozen, no reactions, or dead ?
<Nvidiaonunity> so this new version uses systemd ?
<Nvidiaonunity> not init?
<Guest14592> it wakes up on a black screen with no respond to any thing
<athairus> hi, I'm trying to get core dump files to appear for SIGSEGV crashing programs
<athairus> I followed the advice on the wiki for Apport by commenting out a line in /etc/apport/crashdb.conf
<ioria> Guest14592 you are 14.04 ?
<athairus> but after running the crash again, there's nothing in /var/crash
<Guest14592> 15.04
<athairus> why is that? I'm on 14.04
<vitimiti> I have a script for fresh Ubuntu installations I've been using for some time, but this time, in my fresh install of Ubuntu 15.04, I'm getting an update-initramfs error, saying there's no boot partition found. The script and all the information I could gather is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10955064/ ("Configurando" means "Configuring" and "Procesando disparadores para" means "Processing triggers for")
<elstud> how do you eject optical reader with ubuntu
<petrvs> vitimiti: so... is there a /boot partition?
<petrvs> elstud: eject
<vitimiti> petrvs, /boot is in /dev/sda1 with /, I used the automatic partitioning tool in the installer
<petrvs> vitimiti: you'll have to paste the script itself
<petrvs> apparently the error message does not reflect what it's actually checked
<vitimiti> petrvs, it's in the paste.ubuntu link I posted
<petrvs> vitimiti: don't see it
<ioria> Guest14592 try to rename  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop  and install xsreensaver
<vitimiti> petrvs, it's in the beginning of the paste, the cat start.sh part
<petrvs> vitimiti: oh it must be update-initramfs' error
<ioria> Guest14592 xscreensaver
<petrvs> you'll have to read update-initramfs' source, but it's probably right and there is no /boot partition
<vitimiti> petrvs, it is, and I can't fix it and I'm afraid if I reboot it will go into initramfs console
<elstud> ptrvs where do i find eject
<vitimiti> petrvs, but I used the automatic partition tool, twice, this same day
<petrvs> elstud: it's a package/command
<Guest14592> sorry but i am new to linux.how to do that please?
<petrvs> elstud: dpkg -l | grep -i eject && echo "you've got it"
<ioria> Guest14592    mv /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop_old
<Guest14592> i copy all that and past in the terminal?
<danbower> how would i go about installing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2
<joshlegs> so my sound does not work when  my desktop is loaded and i'm in a user session. but when my computer boots up, it makes the bonk noise. what could be going wrong?
<joshlegs> any help is appreciated
<ivanvp> howdy
<joshlegs> i would guess that it's something ubuntu related, rather than kernel related, since it works on bootup
<danbower> do you mean the second you power up?
<joshlegs> yeah
<joshlegs> well, no.
<joshlegs> when the login screen loads, it makes that 'bonk bonk bonk' noise
<danbower> oh right
<ivanvp> so since installing 14.10 I am experiencing strange behavior. I am asked for permissions for _anything_, to switch language, to shutdown...
<ioria> Guest14592    before   ls -al  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<cn28h> dumb question, but your user doesn't have the sound muted or volume turned down all the way?
<joshlegs> so i know the sound card works and all.
<ivanvp> curiously though, this behavior shows up only on 2/5 boots
<joshlegs> no it's turned up all the way lol
<cn28h> ok, always worth checking ;p
<joshlegs> yeah it is lol
<danbower> any pointers for this download? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 previously i've either downloaded a file which opens up in the software centre GUI or asked to add a repository then install via apt-get
<danbower> it's not terribly obvious to me
<danbower> i've downloaded the actual files and doesn't seem to come with an installer
<Guest14592> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10955276/
<ioria> Guest14592    ok rname the file   in your home you can do a try   : touch   text  and the mv text text_1, you'll see that the filename is changed
<ioria> Guest14592    do the same for that file i pointed  you
<Guest14592> which file and can i rename using file manager?
<Nvidiaonunity> hi, should I try to do it via command line instead updates?
<ioria> Guest14592    you should use kgsu because is not your home.   put 'sudo' in front of the command mv
<Jordan_U> danbower: Why are you trying to install that file, rather than simply using the "Additional Drivers" tool to install the standard supported fglrx from Ubuntu's default repositories?
<MonkeyDust> marius267  ke that gksu
<MonkeyDust> make that gksu
<Guest14592> ok,so what exactly the command be?
<ioria> Guest14592    the file is: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<danbower> Jordan_U, clicking "Apply Changes" seems to have absolutely no effect
<ioria> Guest14592   the command is : sudo  mv /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop_old
<danbower> Jordan_U, i've been experiencing serious issues with ubuntu in relation to graphics for a few weeks now. the whole thing is rather desperate
<ioria> MonkeyDust, you're right
<Guest14592> i put it in the terminal and pressed enter then the prompt came on the screen
<s_spiff> anyone here have experience with ubuntu on lenovo laptops?
<cmyrland> Hello. I'm trying to use a Thing-o-matic with Ubuntu 14.04 (64 bit) and ReplicatorG. Ubuntu finds the device and ReplicatorG connects to the device. But due to some RXTXComm bug, java gets a buffer overload and crashes as soon as RepG has connected to the printer. I've found what probably is the solution I'm looking for (last post in the issue), but it's not descriptive enough for me to complete what's needed. https://github.com/makerbot/Repl
<cmyrland> icatorG/issues/274 - Can somebody help me sort out what I need to do?
<OerHeks> s_spiff, lots of us, what is your Question?
<Jordan_U> danbower: Are you trying to get good performance for gaming, or are you only interested in stability?
<s_spiff> OerHeks: Just got a Lenovo Y40 - 80 and installed Xubuntu on it. Ethernet works  great, wifi doesn't connect. It's not disabled (I searched on  stackoverflow and ubuntu forums for Y40 Wifi issues. Everyone seems to  have their wireless card disabled.. No such issues here).
<s_spiff> Another quirky bit is that I have an apple magic mouse connected via  bluetooth. Works well except for occasionally dropping the connection. I  just figured that the battery of the mouse is showing up in the power  management console, which is weird. And every time the mouse reconnects,  I get a notification about how it's discharging.
<cmyrland> woops, url got split in two: https://github.com/makerbot/ReplicatorG/issues/274
<danbower> Jordan_U, i'm trying to get it working correctly. everything was fine a few weeks ago then out of nowhere (no updates installed around the time it happened) i got some error and was placed into "low graphics" mode.
<danbower> my ubuntu partition was getting a bit messy so i thought it'd be a good time to do a fresh install. ever since i've been unable to get into ubuntu when my monitor is plugged into the DisplayPort
<Jordan_U> danbower: At that time were you using the open source drivers, or the proprietary ones?
<genii> !info librxtx-java
<ubottu> librxtx-java (source: rxtx): Full Java CommAPI implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2pre2-13 (vivid), package size 156 kB, installed size 909 kB
<danbower> Jordan_U,  proprietary. however it used to work fine with the default drivers and now then those don't work
<genii> !info librxtx-java trusty
<ubottu> librxtx-java (source: rxtx): Full Java CommAPI implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2pre2-11 (trusty), package size 191 kB, installed size 907 kB
<danbower> err sorry. i meant the default used to work but no longer due since the error occurred
<s_spiff> anyone here using a magic mouse with their ubuntu installation?
<danbower> oddly enough the monitor is fine in windows, it's just ubuntu..
<danbower> it fails to work with liveCD, some 12.04 CD i burned ages ago (although my old graphics card does work via DisplayPort with 12.04)
<N3> E
<danbower> it's all so odd and been going on for ages. feeling rather defeated by it all now
<ioria> Guest14592: are you there ?
<danbower> i can't even be confident a new graphics card will just makes my issues go away
<Guest14592> yes
<ioria> Guest14592: you have to split the command in two
<genii> cmyrland: So the version of rxtx on your Ubuntu should already be current enough. You just need to do the symbolic link command there. I would actually put it in the /etc/rc.local file so you don't have to do it manually all the time
<N3> what time it is
<trees> hello
<genii> N3: Depends where you are.
<cmyrland> genii, I've tried that, but it doesn't work. Seems like RepG uses it's own java mix, so it doesn't pull in the rxtx2.2, but instead uses 2.1.7
<Jordan_U> danbower: Does it work with a 15.04 LiveUSB?
<danbower> Jordan_U, i haven't tried that.
<cmyrland> genii, here's a pastebin of my crash report: http://pastebin.com/1ed9vQbq
<m3n3chm0> hello, my Xubuntu 15.04 is freezing... just the mouse freezes and i need to press control+alt +F1 for example and go back with control + alt + F7 ... but the issue is happening continuosluy .. any clue ¿???
<genii> cmyrland: What does apt-cache policy librxtx-java  say?
<danbower> Jordan_U, everything had been fine on the exact same hardware and OS for months and months.
<N3> genii:I was on Mars
<Jordan_U> danbower: What version of Ubuntu is currently installed?
<danbower> Jordan_U,  14.04
<danbower> fresh install.
<trees> Hey, here is my problem. I am trying to installl Ubuntu 14.04.2 without a CD or USB stick on a windows 8.1 machine, and I keep getting the error after install and restart: File:\Ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.nbr missing or contains error : 0xc000007b [duplicate], can anyone help?
<trees> i used both wubi and
<cmyrland> genii, http://pastebin.com/zdMMGt5t
<trees> unetbootin
<Nikesh> Upgrading Ubuntu seems to have broken GNOME Terminal. Previously I could open tabs, but now I see no option for it, and using ALT+number doesn't work anymore to switch windows in irssi -- Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> danbower: I'm wondering if an option changed in your boot firmware. Do you see any options related to graphics or power saving in your boot firmware menus?
<darthanubis> Nikesh, nothings broken, ctrl-t for terminal tab. and to turn tabs on look in the preferences
<genii> cmyrland: Bah. The two urls he links to of the mailinglist are 404
<daftykins> Nikesh: test in another user account
<danbower> Jordan_U, what exactly do you mean by "boot firmware issues"? BIOS menu?
<Jordan_U> danbower: Yes (I say "boot firmware" rather than BIOS as it covers UEFI based and BIOS based boot firmware).
<azizLIGHT> anyone use firefox nightly on unity?
<Pod15> Have just installed Ubuntu 14, ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade but software-center won't open... Any ideas???
<danbower> Jordan_U, ok thanks for the clarification. that's not something i've really looked into yet. i'd have to reboot (the monitor works fine with ubuntu if i use the DVI input) to take a look
<Jordan_U> azizLIGHT: Why not ask your next question, and see if anyone here can answer it?
<darthanubis> Pod15, running those cmds in terminal won't open software center
<cmyrland> genii, I actually found the mailing list earlier when I googled around, hang on, I'll see if I can find them again
<danbower> i'll be back shortly
<darthanubis> and you have to put sudo in front of those cmds
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: also FF's own channels might be handy
<genii> cmyrland: The makerbot home page specifies that Oracle Java is required also.
<azizLIGHT> anyone on firefox nightly running unity have youtube.com instantly buffer when you spread window using hotcorners?
<cmyrland> genii, yup, I have installed Oracle Java and it's default on my system now
<Jordan_U> danbower: To be clear, the exact same Ubuntu 12.04 LiveCD that worked with the exact same hardware before (via displayport), no longer works? Because the same exact software (CDs being read only) behaving differently strongly suggests something else changing (hence maybe boot firmware options).
<trees> Hey, here is my problem. I am trying to installl Ubuntu 14.04.2 without a CD or USB stick on a windows 8.1 machine, I've used both Wubi.exe and unetbtn.exe, and I keep getting the error (similar error with both) after install and restart: File:\Ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.nbr missing or contains error : 0xc000007b [duplicate], can anyone help?
<daftykins> trees: bad idea, don't touch WUBI - it is hell
<s_spiff> anyone here experience the timezone bug? i have set it for mountain time but keeps showing that it/s 7.30 pm right now!
<daftykins> trees: either install via proper media or wait until you can obtain proper media
<OerHeks> trees win8 is not supported by WUBI.
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Jordan_U> trees: I couldn't agree more, avoid Wubi like the plague. It was never well supported, and it's now officially not supported at all.
<ioria> WUBI in my country it's an hotdog brand
<petrvs> ioria: it's a hot dog brand as far as Ubuntu's concerned, too =)
<ioria> °§°
<cmyrland> genii, http://marc.info/?l=rxtx&m=133731626605465&w=2
<danbower> Jordan_U, nothing really stood out. i certainly hadn't modified any settings around the time the issue occurred.
<danbower> Jordan_U, i also tried my old graphics card (ATI 5000 something) which i purchased in 2011. would you expect hardware that old to work with a 14.04 liveCD?
<cmyrland> genii, from what I gather, the mailing list is not more informative than the initial bug post
<cmyrland> unless I'm missing something
<Jordan_U> danbower: I expect that the open drivers still support it, but I'm not very knowledgable about graphics hardware. If it's not hard for for you to do, you might as well swap it out and try it.
<genii> cmyrland: "We used to enumerate all possible ports but people complained about the
<genii> time it took so the list is fairly short now by default.  The original
<genii> code is still in RXTXCommDriver.java.  Info on the wiki shows how to use
<genii> properties to override the behavior."
<genii> Bah it copied the linefeeds
<danbower> Jordan_U, well i actually done that. the old graphics card worked on the DisplayPort for a 12.04 liveCD i had lying around but failed to work with 14.04 liveCD
<danbower> my current graphics card simply fails to work with both now
<cmyrland> genii, yes, but that is still kinda greek to me
<genii> cmyrland: I take it to mean find the RXTXCommDriver.java on your system, and uncomment the original code
<danbower> it's all so depressing :/ i have also started to experience a BSOD when playing a particular game on windows. a part of me thinks my graphics card is subtly dying but the behaviour with my old graphics card unsettles me
<petrvs> BSOD is normal on Windows
<cmyrland> genii, yeah, I've tried that, but I can't find the RXTXCOmmDriver.java file anywhere. locate doesn't find it, and I've been looking around in various java folders on my system manually without any luck
<Jordan_U> danbower: Maybe it's a problem with the motherboard, specifically affecting the PCI slot your graphics card is using.
<genii> cmyrland: I'm downloading the ReplicatorG stuff now to look at it
<cmyrland> cool, thanks
<danbower> i've been gaming on this rig for nearly two years ans BSOD were very infrequent beforehand. now if i play a couple games of dota, it will eventually happen in quite an odd way. the file mentioned in the BSOD produces a plethora of different results on google
<s_spiff> can anyone help me get my wifi working?
<danbower> Jordan_U, yeah possibly. it would be odd a fault with a PCI slot could affect ubuntu but not windows though
<EriC^^> s_spiff: what's the issue?
<s_spiff> EriC^^: for some reason, just wont connect to my wifi
<s_spiff> all my other electronics are connected with the same network and password
<EriC^^> did you try restarting the router?
<s_spiff> let me try
<s_spiff> brb
<danbower> Jordan_U, it is something i can try though. my board has a second PCI-e slot for crossfire. hopefully i can just use that, at reduced speed, to narrow down the issue
<Jordan_U> danbower: Are you reffering now to the older card not affecting Windows? Was the BSOD in Windows only with the newer card?
<danbower> Jordan_U, sorry for the lack of clarity. i'm referring to my current graphics card. i only quickly tested my old one (i.e. if i could boot into windows and ubuntu using the display port)
<danbower> everything is seemingly fine in windows, putting aside this BSOD with dota
<Jordan_U> danbower: "i have also started to experience a BSOD when playing a particular game on windows" "it would be odd a fault with a PCI slot could affect ubuntu but not windows though" These two comments seem contradictory to me. Could you please explain how they're not?
<danbower> Jordan_U, fair point. i guess i meant the problem would manifest in quite different ways
<s_spiff1> EriC^^: okay, tried the reebooting routine.. didn't work. I have an intel 3160 wireless controller
<danbower> i can boot into windows fine when using the DisplayPort but ubuntu fails (goes into power saving mode)
<genii> cmyrland: After I untarred it, the file was in replicatorg-0040/lib/RXTXcomm.jar
<danbower> to complicate matters, i had installed the beta drivers on windows when GTA5 got released so the BSOD could be related to that
<danbower> i have tried reverting back but still experienced the BSOD. i haven't yet tried a totally clean install of the drivers (i believe the catalyst uninstaller still leaves remnants)
<danbower> urgh, i'm boring myself explaining all this. i can't believe you're still entertaining it
<naftilos76> Hi, what should i do in order to ugrade from openssl 1.0.1f currently in 14.04 ? Install 1.0.1g from source?
<cmyrland> genii, okay, so do I just unpack the jar file and edit the file?
<genii> cmyrland: I'm trying to find out
<naftilos76> OpenSSL 1.0.1f in ubuntu 14.04 is vulnerable, right?
<cmyrland> genii, ah, thanks. I was wondering if there was some way to edit the RXTXCommDriver.class without extracting the jar
<genii> cmyrland: It's just zipped up with jar extension, you can use unzip and then zip after edits
<cmyrland> okay. But when I try to open the RXTXCommDriver.class I'm told I don't have any programs to open the file
<genii> cmyrland: Lot of files in there though, not sure the exact one required. Trying to find some remnants of the wiki they speak of
<sjanssen> so I'm trying to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, update-manager spat out "Checking for a new Ubuntu release" then some info about my OpenJDK install, then it seems to hang.  What's up?
<genii> cmyrland: copy the file somewhere to work on it, and you can just do in terminal on it: unzip RXTXcomm.jar
<cmyrland> yes, unzipping is smooth sailing, it's editing the class file I'm unable to do
<genii> cmyrland: It makes dir structure of gnu/io/   then all the files in there
<danbower> Jordan_U, sorry to have bored you with all this. i am curious if you were in my shoes, what would you do?
<cmyrland> and I'm a bit confused since they refer to the file RXTXCommDriver.JAVA, but the file withing the .jar is RXTXCommDriver.CLASS
<cmyrland> s/withing/within
<genii> cmyrland: Yep. Can't seem to find any archives of the instructions either :(
<sjanssen> is do-release-upgrade safe to use manually on a desktop system?
<naftilos76> Is openssl version 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.11 patched? I got this out of a dpkg -l | grep openssl command. Can anybody confirm?
<cmyrland> genii, I've emailed the guy who made the bug report and another guy who wrote on the qbang wiki regarding a similar issue, but I still haven't heard back from them
<OerHeks> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<OerHeks> naftilos76, if you updated, i guess it is.
<naftilos76> yes i have, thanks
<cmyrland> genii, I found this:
<cmyrland> You can follow these steps to modify your java class:
<cmyrland>     Decompile the .class file as you have done and save it as .java
<cmyrland>     Create a project in Eclipse with that java file, the original JAR as library, and all its dependencies
<cmyrland>     Change the .java and compile
<cmyrland>     Get the modified .class file and put it again inside the original JAR.
<genii> cmyrland: Perhaps to use a pastebin :)
<cmyrland> heh, yeah. I tend to forget..
<cmyrland> IRC should be replaced with something like Gitter.im as the official ubuntu chat channel
<cmyrland> it supports pasting code and multiple lines of text in-app, no need to use external tools
<genii> cmyrland: This looks interesting: http://replicat.org/building-replicatorg-with-eclipse
<genii> cmyrland: Especially as it gives instructions for a 64bit build
<Bashing-om> sjanssen: Yep is safe IF ... Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades that it is "Prompt=normal" ; 3rd party sources are disapbled including graphics driver reverted to default, and screen saver disabled .
<cmyrland> yes, I see that Eclipse can be key here. I can also use Eclipse to decompile the class file, edit, recompile and insert back into the jar with no fuzz
<cmyrland> genii, I think I'll try the decompile solution first, and if that doesn't work I'll try to build RepG in Eclipse
<genii> cmyrland: Let me know how it goes, I'm interested now :)
<sjanssen> Bashing-om: how bad will things go if graphics driver wasn't reverted to default?
<cmyrland> genii, will do :)
<cmyrland> sigh. Big file, low transfer rate... This is gonna take a while..
<user> hi everyone. i want to change the version of my ubuntu (reset) its possible to do it by terminal?
<user> im using the 14.04 lts
<Bashing-om> sjanssen: Well .. hard to say ... a lot depends on the card .. and how well the installer handles the situation IF the driver is supported in the repo . Proprietary drivers will get broke in the upgrade process.
<darthanubis> user, change the version. Specifically what do you mean? Upgrade to 15.04?
<darthanubis> !upgrade |user
<ubottu> user: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<user> darthanubis, yeah but at same time erase everything
<Pod15> Installed Ubuntu 14 and have updated it etc but trying to open software Center doesn't do anything, software-center doesn't actually open...
<xangua> if you install 15.04 over 14.04, it will be erased yes
<Pod15> Anyone know why software-centre refuses to open on Ubuntu 14?  Have just done a fresh install and updates via apt...
<qu4nt1n> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ryan_46> Pod15: run software-center in terminal. It should give errorsif any.
<Josh0605> hello
<Josh0605> hi
<asnel> hi
<comodo_dragon> hi
<Josh0605> ___________                        _________                      __  .__    .__                  \__    ___/__.__.______   ____    /   _____/ ____   _____   _____/  |_|  |__ |__| ____    ____      |    | <   |  |\____ \_/ __ \   \_____  \ /  _ \ /     \_/ __ \   __\  |  \|  |/    \  / ___\     |    |  \___  ||  |_> >  ___/   /        (  <_> )  Y Y  \  ___/|  | |   Y  \  |   |  \/ /_/  >    |____|  / ____||   __/ \___  > /_______  /
<comodo_dragon> lol
<Pod15> Ryan_46 error:root:febrile application import
<Pod15> Debfile
<Josh0605> supposed to be ascii art
<comodo_dragon> a failed one
<Josh0605> lol
<nhartwig> hello
<comodo_dragon> hi
<ryan_46> Pod15: Sorry don't know that. Keep asking. Did it start in terminal?
<Jordan_U> Josh0605: This is a support channel. Please stick to Ubuntu related support discussion and don't do that again.
<Pod15> Nope,
<Josh0605> ehh ill come back when i need support
<BubbaGrace> what is the channel/network for Mint?
<Jordan_U> !mint | BubbaGrace
<ubottu> BubbaGrace: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BubbaGrace> thanks
<Jordan_U> BubbaGrace: You're welcome.
<ryan_46> Pod15: Be sure to keep asking. And give the error. Someone will likely know.
<Pod15> OK thanks Ryan_46
<swizgard> hi. what can i do to get rid of dnsmasq. i would like network-manager to just put the dns server it gets from dhcp into /etc/resolv.conf
<swizgard> like in the (g)olden days
<Pod15> Anyone know why software centre not opening on Ubuntu 14, I've just fresh installed, updated and it software Center gives error of debfileimort, and mentions import xapian...
<jophish> Hi, I have a touchscreen. It worked yesterday, but not today :/ I've looked in syslog and it is being picked up on boot, but I can't see it in lsusb
<jophish> what further can I do to debug this?
<Chaser_> On 15.04 how do I disable a service (so that it doesn't start even on bootup). I tried systemctl mask sendmail and I get time out. "Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 timed out (g-dbus-error-quark, 20)
<Chaser_> Failed to execute operation: Connection timed out
<genii> cmyrland: It occurs to me that you could copy the system's /usr/share/java/RXTXcomm.jar to the replicatorg directory
<swizgard> jophish: what did you do sicne yesterday?
<jophish> swizgard: The only thing I can think of is that my laptop became quite hot in my bag because it didn't sleep when the lid was closed
<cmyrland> genii, I've tried that. It created a mismatch-warning when running the program, and then it crashed as before.
<swizgard> jophish: so it might be hardware.... maybe try from live-usb?
<genii> cmyrland: Bah :(
<swizgard> Pod15: sudo apt-get -f install in case anything went wrong during upgrade?
<jophish> swizgard: yeah, I've tried that, It's the same. I'm pretty sure it's hardware
<swizgard> jophish: :-(
<jophish> given that it still appears in the syslog on boot, is there anything that can be done?
<Pod15> Swizgard, tried but it made no changes 😢
<Pod15> Thanks
<jophish> ah, lsusb does show some usb device by Synaptics, but it could be the trackpad
<swizgard> jophish: maybe try more hardware related channels or your local hackspace
<Josh0605> testing can u hear me
<swizgard> Josh0605: sure
<daftykins> !test | Josh0605
<ubottu> Josh0605: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<swizgard> (is this even the right channel for asking about things like dnsmasq?)
<Josh0605> yeah i guess, if its on ubuntu
<Pod15> Anyone know why software centre not opening on Ubuntu 14, I've just fresh installed, updated and it software Center gives error of debfileimort, and mentions import xapian...
<jerry> boa noite
<Josh0605> i have no clue
<Josh0605> hey does anyone know of a terminal irc client
<Ben64> Josh0605: irssi, weechat
<sgtMithra> irssi
<Josh0605> irssi ????????????
<Josh0605> in english
<Ben64> you asked for an irc client, that is one
<ejuan> sudo apt-get install irssi
<Josh0605> oh lolololololol
<Josh0605> derp
<jmadero> hi all - is it generally possible to run 2 external monitors and the internal laptop monitor (1 VGA + 1 HDMI) without issues? or does it take special video card?
<Josh0605> it should work if u have the ports
<Pod15> Anyone know why software centre not opening on Ubuntu 14, I've just fresh installed, updated and it software Center gives error of debfileimort, and mentions import xapian...
<rking> Can anyone give me a REAL alternative to Skype that is cross-platform? Being as the Skype client sucks at video quality on Linux I'm looking for practically an identical service. But one that works better on *nix.
<Josh0605> use either google hangouts or irc with video
<Josh0605> ./dcc sendvideostream nick
<sgtMithras> exit
<rking> @pod15 try updating && upgrading through terminal first.
<Pod15> Rking, cheers but have already tried
<jophish> swizgard: I fixed it :D
<daftykins> Pod15: dist-upgrade
<jophish> I flashed a new bios
<rking> @pod15 @daftykins that was my next ^
<daftykins> don't use @ this isn't social networking
<Josh0605> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<swizgard> jophish: srsly?
<Josh0605> @@@@@@@@
<swizgard> lucky you
<Josh0605> ok done
<Josh0605> lol
<rking> @daftykins, I used "@" before there was social network in IRC clients.
<jophish> swizgard: yeah, I don't know why that worked. my guess is that it reset some odd state caused by the faulty shutdown
<rking> Social networking stole it from us
<daftykins> good for yo
<daftykins> u
<daftykins> @ means op which i am not :P
<rking> tousche
<Josh0605> @jophish
<rking> :P
<Josh0605> @Drone`
<Pod15> Rking, dist-upgrade made no changes to the system, software Center still not working...
<rking> Back when IRC's were crazy busy all the time, the only way to sort shit was using @ helping people
<Pod15> Thanks for idea though
<Josh0605> Pod
<jmadero> Josh0605: apparently having the port is not enough lol
<jmadero> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output LVDS1
<jmadero> looks like I can only have a max of two on at a time
<Jordan_U> Josh0605: I've warned you about offtopic comments once, and you've been removed from the channel as a second warning. Next will be a ban. If you'd like to discuss this please join #ubuntu-ops, otherwise please simply stay on topic and don't clutter the channel.
<Bashing-om> Pod15: If you remove the .cache and reboot ' rm -r ~/.cache/software-center ' is there a change ?
<Pod15> Bashing-om tried, no change...
<Ben64> Pod15: did you reboot? didn't see you leave the channel
<Pod15> Yep, different device ;)
<Bashing-om> Pod15: All then I can suggest is to start software-center in terminal and provide that complete output to pastebin .. Maybe one of us can spot the source of the problem.
<Pod15> Bashing-om: www.pastebin.com/DgVLnTiH
<Pod15> Cheers
<BubbaGrace> what is the correct way to make a desktop file for an executable .jar that runs with openJDK?
<bekks> create a starter for "java -jar your.jar"
<darthanubis> Pod15, http://askubuntu.com/questions/147279/importerror-no-module-named-peppermint-after-installing-ice-from-peppermint
<BubbaGrace> bekks,  what do you mean a starter?
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, exec=java -jar path/to/your/jarfile.jar
<bekks> ^
<Pod15> Cheers darthanubis but I've no t changed a thing, unsure what to change??
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, furthermore, start the app, then in the terminal give: xdrop WM_CLASS and click on its window
<darthanubis> Pod15, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1385689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1385689 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-bug, software-center and update-manager crashing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, get that value for WM_CLASS and set it in the desktop file as StartupWMClass=wmclass-ofyourapp
<k1l> Pod15: did you change something about python? do you have PPAs enabled?
<Pod15> K1l:  tried reinstalling python as potential fix (2.7), not messed with ppas...
<darthanubis> that's the problem
<darthanubis> Pod15, http://askubuntu.com/questions/305617/ubuntu-software-center-crashes-due-to-error-in-its-python-code
<darthanubis> Pod15, sudo chmod -r 755 /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/
<darthanubis> reboot
<k1l> a lot of software uses python. so if you fiddle with that things get broken
<Smokie> hey guys, is there a way to make ubuntu favour ipv4 dns server instead of ipv6?
<Smokie> i dont want to disable ipv6, i just want it to use ipv4 dns as a priority
<gzcwnk> yes
<bekks> Smokie: configure an IPv4 DNS server for your connection.
<dopeadmi3> yo
<darthanubis> yo
<ejuan> yo
<gzcwnk> i am having issues with ubuntu bind9, im jgoign to try and diable ipv6 to see if it helps
<Smokie> bekks, i have Google DNS server on my ubuntu server
<Smokie> ipv4 dns servers
<bekks> Smokie: So they are used then.
<dopeadmi3> hack my server ?
<dopeadmi3> anyone
<k1l> dopeadmi3: please focus on ubuntu support in here. thanks
<antagomir> where does cabal install pandoc
<antagomir> i can't locate the pandoc on my ubuntu 14.10
<gzcwnk> anyone runnign bind9 on ubuntu14?
<Smokie> bekks, when i do apt-get, it shows an ipv6 address
<Smokie> it hangs there for a long while before it starts
<ducl1296> hi
<bekks> Smokie: and whats the issue at that point?
<Pod15> Darthanubis: chmod made no change, same error still
<ducl1296> exit
<Smokie> bekks, the issue, from what i can tell, is it tries to use IPv6 before IPv4
<madcat`> I've got a laptop with both an nVidia and Intel GPU.  I can't get 15.04 to even boot the LiveCD far enough to let me choose to install or run.  Is there a liveCD image that'll let me load different drives than startx manually?
<Jordan_U> gzcwnk: Please simply ask your actual support question, and specify if you are using Ubuntu 14.04 or Ubuntu 14.10.
<bekks> Smokie: how do you verify that?
<petrvs> madcat`: ask ubottu about nomodeset, or use the minimal install image
<ejuan> madcat`, if its purely a video card issue you can download thee net install image (mini.iso) and install in command line mode then install the video card drivers / desktop environment with apt-get
<Smokie> bekks, like i said, when i do apt-get, it shows an IPv6 address and just hangs there for a minute or more before it starts to download
<madcat`> ejuan: ok, I'll give that a shot thanks
<bekks> Smokie: and?
<bekks> Smokie: show your /etc/resolv.conf in a pastebin please.
<darthanubis> Pod15, you've done something to your system
<darthanubis> Pod15, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2257699&page=2
<Pod15> Darthanubis:  error now mentions import httplib2 instead, seems like python issue???
<darthanubis> Pod15, what did you do after the last time it worked properly?
<Smokie> bekks, one sec
<Pod15> Darthanubis:  its never worked, I only installed Ubuntu on this lap top a few hrs ago
<rypervenche> What is the correct way to update the pam_unix.so and pam_cracklib.so PAM modules in Ubuntu? I want to edit the line that is already there, not add additional lines to the bottom of the file. It tells me to use pam-auth-update, but that does not look like what I need.
<darthanubis> Pod15, thought you just said you did something to python?
<bekks> rypervenche: both files mentioned are binary libraries.
<bekks> rypervenche: So what exactly are you doing there?
<rypervenche> bekks: Sorry, I meant in my /etc/pam.d/common-password file, the two lines for those modules.
<Smokie> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10956310/
<Smokie> i found out i do have an IPv6 dns server address there
<bekks> Smokie: so what does dig reveal, using the IPv4 nameserver?
<Pod15> Darthanubis: Soz reinstalled python via apt-get but software Center didn't work before that either
<Smokie> bekks, when i 'dig google.com' i just see the IPv4 address
<Achylles> How do I get back my applications on application menu? I was editing it to add a new item to it and then all items moved to the right side and now they do not show there   :(
<darthanubis> Pod15, well if it is a fresh install, take twenty minutes and install it fresh again
<Achylles> How do I restore it...
<Pod15> Yep fair point, thanks for trying... Much appreciated
<bekks> Smokie: so your IPv4 DNS resolves just fine.
<Smokie> bekks, thanks. is there a way to make IPv4 DNS server to be the prefered server by ubuntu?
<BubbaGrace> kostkon, xdrop does not exist on my system
<kostkon> !find xdrop
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<kostkon> hmm
<gzcwnk> anyone know how to set up a bin9 cahcing server on ubuntu14?
<gzcwnk> bind9
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, sorry, excuse the typo, it's xprop
<bekks> Smokie: your IPv4 IS the preferred one.
<Smokie> bekks, strange, then why when i try to download anything using wget or apt-get it checks the IPv6 server first?
<bekks> How do you verify that?
<Smokie> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10956425/
<Smokie> this i think shows it ^^
<Danny_D> hello, i have a btrfs raid 1 of 2 disks which isnt getting mounted on this new ubuntu install. whats the recommended way of doing this, just edit fstab manually or something else?
<ec52> is virtualbox in the official repo maintained or am I better off downloading off oracles site?
<bekks> ec52: It is maintained by the Ubuntu devs, but not supported by the vbox devs.
<stacks88> ec52 apt-cache search virtualbox and yea it should be
<gzcwnk> ec52 did you look at kvm?
<petrvs> ec52: you don't want to download from oracle
<kostkon> ec52, oracle provide their own repo for all supported versions of ubuntu, you can use that
<bekks> petrvs: You always do.
<bekks> petrvs: Or you want to stick with outdated versions.
<stacks88> i like virtualbox command line, its great. im guessing kvm might be better or something but havent messed with it
<ec52> havent really looked into kvm, virtbox has been my goto software
<petrvs> bekks: outdated?
<gzcwnk> fair enough...i prefer ESXi but Im warming to kvm
<bekks> petrvs: Outdated.
<petrvs> the latest virtualbox on virtualbox.org and in the repos are the same version
<stacks88> yeh started out using vbox on gui at home, then moved onto vbox command line, but now am probably gonna learn more about kvm
<petrvs> so no, not outdated
<bekks> petrvs: Ubtunu supports 4.3.26 in its repos? I doubt that.
<petrvs> ec52: kvm has some gui work to do yet, but it'll win out wholly, eventually
<petrvs> doubt is for people who haven't just looked in the repos
<kostkon> !virtualbox utopic
<kostkon> !info virtualbox utopic
<petrvs> ...
<gzcwnk> I find networking trivial on ESXi but the features of kvm ie having a "real" os to work with like distributed raid 1 or software raid make it compelling
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.18-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 15550 kB, installed size 59932 kB
<petrvs> what do you even use them for?
<bekks> petrvs: 4.3.18 isnt 4.3.26
<kostkon> !info virtualbox vivid
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 15606 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<petrvs> bekks: if you're using utopic, you prefer out of date
<kostkon> only on 15.04
<bekks> petrvs: I am using 14.04
<petrvs> then you definitely prefer out of date
<ec52> 4.3.10 is the current virtbox in trusty, bit outdated
<bazhang> is this really necessary here
<bekks> petrvs: No. I am preferring LTS AND using the oracle repo.
<petrvs> lts is out of date
<petrvs> ec52: so is trusty
<bekks> petrvs: you are misinformed.
<petrvs> bazhang: lord I hope not
<bazhang> so lets continue back to support please
<stacks88> what sucks about vbox (but im sure this is for many things) is when i run apt-get update and theres a new update, i essentially have to power down every single vm, then update, then power back on.. or mark the package on hold until i can power them all down
<petrvs> stacks88: why do you have so many vms?
<stacks88> why does anyone have vms period?
<petrvs> and why're they all running
<petrvs> stacks88: well I think most people have them because they don't know about jails/containers
<gzcwnk> bazhang sometime strategy is support
<stacks88> a jail/container is not good enough isolation
<bazhang> gzcwnk, but endless debate about outdated is not
<petrvs> isolation of what?
<stacks88> or i didnt think it was*
<gzcwnk> k
<stacks88> keeping things seperate from the host machine
<gzcwnk> :)
<petrvs> stacks88: what things...
<acz32> how are you supposed to run another OS in a jail?
<ec52> huh I dont see a trusty version in oracles apt source list
<bekks> petrvs: isolation of resources.
<bekks> ec52: I do.
<Danny_D> is there a way i can mount via uuid (btrfs raid 1) only when i actually want it so the disks can sleep? i dont want to put it to fstab since i want my hard disks to be able to rest and having two disks i use for backup running the whole time with the automount on boot is kinda waste.
<ec52> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads are we looking at the same link? :p
 * petrvs headdesks
<sspy> I use tar -cf - -C /dir . | mbuffer -s 1K -m 128M | ssh 1.1.1.1 "tar pxf - -C /dir" to transfer dir to other host. Is it possible to add mbuffer on the receiver side ?
<petrvs> stacks88: I take it you don't have an answer, one should avoid doing things based on a lack of answers =)
<bekks> ec52: We are: "Ubuntu 13.04 ("Raring") / 13.10 ("Saucy") / 14.04 ("Trusty") / 14.10 ("Utopic")  i386 |  AMD64"
<gzcwnk> petrvs that explains why management is so bad  XD
<bekks> ec52: First line.
<petrvs> sspy: pretty sure you can ssh to stdout
<petrvs> gzcwnk: heh
<ec52> bekks: thats deb file not apt source tho
<ec52> aka unless it adds it automatically no auto update
<tjvc> reload!
<gzcwnk> danny_D ive never heard of that, I assume teh bios will spin it down if there is no access?
<bekks> ec52: The oracle repo doesnt offer source packages at all.
<petrvs> sspy: ssh 1.1.1.1 "cat - |…
<petrvs> I s'pose
<BubbaGrace> kostkon, it doesnt appear to work. Here is the my .desktop file http://pastebin.com/MunEYggm
<sspy> petrvs: thx
<Danny_D> gzcwnk, how can i test/configure whether they really spin down then?
<gzcwnk> Danny_d good Q I have a 200tb green disk here that I want to do the same thing with
<gzcwnk> 2tb
<gzcwnk> use bacula or something
<Danny_D> gzcwnk, coz it feels like they always spinning, it seems on my old distro they were always spinning i never had any delay when accessing the raid
<gzcwnk> its my next job
<gzcwnk> you never want raid to spin down, never ever
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, change exec to    Exec=java -jar /home/derrick/games/TechnicLauncher.jar  and startupwmclass to      StartupWMClass=net-technicpack-launcher-LauncherMain
<Danny_D> gzcwnk, i use the disks for manual backups so i really want them to spin up just before i mount.
<Danny_D> and spin down after unmount
<gzcwnk> DannnyD I dont know right now but if you find how Id like to know
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, also don't forget to make the .desktop file executable
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, right click on it then properties then permissions
<BubbaGrace> yes its set as executable
<AllanDaemon> Are the Ubuntu package servers broken???
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, is it working now?
<OerHeks> AllanDaemon, no, what version are you on, 10.04?
<AllanDaemon> 12.04, 14.04
<bekks> AllanDaemon: Why are you asking?
<gzcwnk> dannyD what about this?  http://info4admins.com/tips-to-spindown-your-hard-disk-in-debian-or-ubuntu/
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, to appear in the dash so that you can add it to your launcher, place the file in ~/.local/share/applications   whereas ~/. means your home folder i.e. /home/derrick in this case
<k1l> AllanDaemon: works here. maybe your mirror or your internet is broken?
<kostkon> ~/ that is
<OerHeks> AllanDaemon, what error do you get? did you try changing mirrors?
<AllanDaemon> I having problem with apg-get install due `hash sum mismatch`.
<k1l> AllanDaemon: change mirrors
<AllanDaemon> In all ubuntus I'm trying. I changed the mirrors
<BubbaGrace> it is inside of /usr/share/applications
<BubbaGrace> but it still does nothing when ran
<bekks> AllanDaemon: did you run sudo apt-get update after changing mirrors?
<AllanDaemon> I reinstalled the Ubuntu, even broght a new HD thinking my OS was broken.
<AllanDaemon> yes
<k1l> !paste | AllanDaemon
<ubottu> AllanDaemon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> AllanDaemon: put a "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade" into there please
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, has the exec path home/derrick/games/TechnicLauncher.jar  been set correctly  is it TechnicLauncher.jar  or technicLauncher.jar   linux is case sensitive
<AllanDaemon> if I download a recent iso right now and boot it in a pendrive, they also fails. I tried apt-get update, apt-get dist upgrade, additional options to bypass broken proxies, different networks, different pcs.
<k1l> AllanDaemon: so you use a proxy?
<BubbaGrace> the name is correct, including case
<OerHeks> AllanDaemon, reset router, sometimes helps with these strange connection issues
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, does it start when doing java -jar home/derrick/games/TechnicLauncher.jar ?
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, in the terminal
<k1l> AllanDaemon: well, without specific output with errors we cant help you besides: it works, change mirrors, dont run faulty proxies,...
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, java -jar /home/derrick/games/TechnicLauncher.jar sorry
<AllanDaemon> no,  I don't use proxy. But its something I tried because it seems something thats can help.
<BubbaGrace> it's running now
<BubbaGrace> i dont know why, i didnt change anyting
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, :)
<AllanDaemon> I also tried to use in differnet networks, with different ISPs...
<BubbaGrace> the icon doesn't work but thats nothing too major
<AllanDaemon> right now I can't even install ubuntu in my new hdd as I need to download a tool to set up my partitions properly but even in live cd it is given this errors.
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, probably the path is wrong
<Bashing-om> AllanDaemon: Maybe remove your 'list' file . See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error .
<k1l> AllanDaemon: so please give details instead of repeating: my car is broken
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, is it minecraft.png or minecraft.svg?
<OerHeks> AllanDaemon, is the start of your issue: i cannot install correctly? UEFI bios?
<OerHeks> or GPT disk?
<ivanvp> so since installing 14.10 I am experiencing strange behavior. I am asked for permissions for _anything_, to switch language, to shutdown...
<BubbaGrace> ok that my bad. I had .png when it indeed was an .svg
<ivanvp> curiously though, this behavior shows up only in 2/5 boots
<ivanvp> any idea?
<BubbaGrace> Thanks for the help with this
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, np
<AllanDaemon> ok. I'll write a better description.
<BubbaGrace> now to figure out how to add it to my games section of the menu
<BubbaGrace> Im not running unity
<Danny_D> gzcwnk, probably doing a script involving hdparm and mount would be the best solution in my case.
<kostkon> BubbaGrace, change your categories to just Categories=Game
<OerHeks> Categories=Game;ActionGame;AdventureGame;RolePlaying;
<BubbaGrace> Game with out the "s" did it
<BubbaGrace> even though gedit is giving it a giant red background like i did something wrong
<BubbaGrace> lol
<BubbaGrace> thanks guys. You have saved me hundreds of milliseconds every day from just opening it from /home/me/games/blahblah.jar
<BubbaGrace> lmao
<OerHeks> BubbaGrace, have fun
<BubbaGrace> If I do the same thing for a .sh file for TS3, will I need to run xprop as well?
<[Saint]> Does Ubuntu server present the opportunity to connect to a wireless AP during initial setup, or does it require ethernet?
<petrvs> good question
<k1l> [Saint]: i would not bet on wifi support.
<[Saint]> I am trying to figure out if it is supposed to, and can't detect my wireless hardware at that point, or if it isn't supposed to and is working as intended.
<[Saint]> being able to use wireless initially would remove a huge pain in my ass.
<k1l> [Saint]: add a ethernet cable
<[Saint]> easier said than done, it's in a fairly remote location.
<[Saint]> I mean, I can certainly do so, it would just be very nice to not have to.
<k1l> and got only wifi connection? and you want to install over what?
<[Saint]> Oh, no, I could provide a wired connection - I'll just need to craft a 30~40m eth cable.
<[Saint]> The longest I have around me presently is 25m, which doesn't cut it.
<[Saint]> But I do have a huge spool of CAT 6 cable and the gear to terminate.
<[Saint]> It's just annoying.
<joshuan> hello everyone, does anyone know why the links in synaptic will not open mozilla?
<karan> Hello i just installed Ubuntu
<karan> but when i do speedtest ..ubuntu i slower over wifi
<karan> someone said try downloading a file on ubuntu and then on windows
<karan> and see if there is any real change because the speedtest could lie
<karan> so thats what i am working at
<joshuan> where did you do the speedtest?
<gzcwnk> dunno if its still the same but windows tends to optimise a connection tot he point of instability and problems while linux is more conservative
<gzcwnk> the Q is is what you have fast enough
<[Saint]> Bluetooth wireless mouse and keyboard nano-dongles are apparently a lot more powerful than I gave them credit for.
<gzcwnk> otherwise you can tweak the kernel
<[Saint]> I placed the receiver dongle in one of the interior USB ports /inside/ me server case, but it doesn't appear to have any issues detecting the mouse or keyboard, nor any issues with range.
<[Saint]> I expected the range to be impacted dramatically.
<karan> i did the speed test on comcast website
<gzcwnk> bluetooth is pretty good actually
<joshuan> you might want to try www.speedtest.net you can see what location it pics for download and upload
<gzcwnk> i am impressed with it
<[Saint]> gzcwnk: I expected the server (a large full-sized double door rolling cabinet) to act somewhat like a Faraday cage.
<[Saint]> But that wasn't the case at all, much to my delight.
<gzcwnk> or maybe its acting like an ariel?
<[Saint]> Now I have "integrated" Bluetooth mouse and keyboard for my server.
<tax_> hello
<[Saint]> And, yes, that's possible.
<[Saint]> bah - I hate the split between my down/up speeds. I shouldn't have taken that speedtest just now, lol.
<joshuan> has anyone had any issue with synaptic package manager when you open, and see a link inside that is supposed to open a browser and it doesnt?
<tax_> I'm new to learning linux/ubuntu, was wondering if anyone knows some good sites with tutorials.
<[Saint]> 97.42Mb/s down (yay!), 35.22Mb/s up (not yay! >:-/)
<rypervenche> tax_: What sorts of things are you looking to learn?
<joshuan> https://help.ubuntu.com  alot of documentation
<tax_> mostly want to do script programming
<bazhang> [Saint], please take the chat to the offtopic channel
<bazhang> !rute | tax_
<ubottu> tax_: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> !manual | tax_ and this
<ubottu> tax_ and this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rypervenche> tax_: Check out http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php (click on Download it here for the PDF)
<Nikesh> Before I upgraded to 15.04, GNOME Terminal would give me the option of opening a new terminal in a tab or a window, but now the option is gone and it only says 'Open Terminal' and the tab or window distinction can only be made in the profile preferences.. The problem is that I don't want every time to open it just one, I'd like to have the option without changing the configuration/preferences every time..
<bazhang> tax_, you should look into bash scripting then, there is #bash on this network
<bazhang> !abs | tax_
<ubottu> tax_: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<tax_> excellent, those all look good. gonna have them bookmarked. enjoy ya'lls day
<petrvs> tax_: #bash's /topic
<Guest83203> hello. i know this is ubuntu, but i am not sure about whether or not there is a lubuntu channel. so, anyway. i am trying to install lubuntu on a virtual machine and it keeps saying that i need a distro or w/e for my i686 cpu. any ideas?
<Guest83203> thanks
<bekks> Guest83203: Whats the exact message?
<petrvs> what .iso file?
<Guest83203> bekks, i am sorry. i don't remember and i deleted the file :(
<gzcwnk> guest what CPU is teh host?
<bekks> Guest83203: So I cant help you :/
<Guest83203> i tried puppy linux (the latest version - april) and the latest lubuntu edition
<greenghost> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu. I just switched from windows xp. I am trying to setup openvpn and ddwrt. Can anyone help me?
<bekks> !openvpn | greenghost
<ubottu> greenghost: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<petrvs> Guest83203: my guess'd be you were trying to use the amd64 image, but wanted to use the i686/386 one
<bekks> Guest83203: which is caused by the fact the VM is a 32bit one, not 64bit.
<greenghost> I installed it, but when I follow the scripts and get file doesn't exist . And im on the 32bit
<daftykins> ddwrt is a router OS...
<greenghost> i386
<Guest83203> i tried both amd64 and the other one
<Guest83203> cpu is intel celeron n2840
<bekks> Guest83203: provide the exact error message.
<greenghost> I know, I want to set up vpn with ddwrt
<penos> Guest83203, lololol celeron....
<bekks> Guest83203: So seek th eddwrt support.
<penos> my cpu is i3
<greenghost> I'm lost on who I am talking to is it possible to talk to one person
<gzcwnk> tahts why a cerelon isint 64bit
<daftykins> greenghost: use nicknames to be able to tell.
<Guest83203> penos, cool. i don't need an i3 to do my stuff
<bekks> gzcwnk: thats nonsense. recent celerons are 64bit.
<petrvs> celeron is just a branding
<daftykins> gzcwnk: you are wrong
<greenghost> is there a private chat?
<gzcwnk> ive had teh same symptom on a celeron
<Guest83203> bekks, i think the message said something about pea on lubuntu and i686 on puppy
<greenghost> new to irc
<petrvs> Guest83203: pae
<daftykins> greenghost: no.
<petrvs> Guest83203: anyway, someone can help you if you want to try it again
<bekks> Guest83203: What was the EXACT message?
<daftykins> greenghost: so to recap, you cannot get help with DD-WRT here as it's a router OS, if you've got a problem with OpenVPN, show logs and share some detail on one line of what's up
<Guest83203> bekks, i am sorry. all i remember is that it said that the kernel is not the correct one and something about 'pae'
<Worship> s
<bekks> Guest83203: "something" isnt anything to solve issues. We need the exact message.
<Worship> sdf'
<greenghost> daftykins: how do I show a log?
<Guest83203> bekks, ok. i will bbl then
<daftykins> greenghost: ok if you don't know then you need to do some reading around OpenVPN
<Guest83203> thanks anyway :)
<greenghost> daftkins: This is the site I was using as a guide :http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/VPN_%28the_easy_way%29_v24%2B
<Nikesh> Before I upgraded to 15.04, GNOME Terminal would give me the option of opening a new terminal in a tab or a window, but now the option is gone and it only says 'Open Terminal' and the tab or window distinction can only be made in the profile preferences.. The problem is that I don't want every time to open it just one, I'd like to have the option without changing the configuration/preferences every time.. I
<daftykins> greenghost: ok but you still need to learn about logs
<Nikesh>  also can no longer use ALT+Number to switch windows in irssi. Any ideas?
<greenghost> daftykins: I have openvpn installed, but I seem to get any further then that
<greenghost> can't*
<daftykins> greenghost: then you're not really trying
<daftykins> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<greenghost> Then there must be something I'm missing
<greenghost> daftyfkins: are you one that site?
<daftykins> your questions are making zero sense, greenghost
<XYZAFFA1R> Lubuntu is ubuntu?
<daftykins> yes
<XYZAFFA1R> Say no.
<daftykins> with a different desktop environment
<XYZAFFA1R> Trying to prove a point.
<XYZAFFA1R> Say no.
<daftykins> then you're wrong
<greenghost> not sure how there not making sense. Its pretty clear. If your on the site i put in the chatI'll be able to tell you the part where I am stuck
<XYZAFFA1R> Just say no.
<XYZAFFA1R> Please.
<XYZAFFA1R> I will leave you be after.
<daftykins> XYZAFFA1R: shut up
<bekks> XYZAFFA1R: you are wrong.
<daftykins> greenghost: i linked you to something else since, so the question changed to be about my link... no i am not looking at your link as it's not ubuntu support
<greenghost> daftykins: this is why a private chat would be easier because I didn't see you link me anything.
<daftykins> greenghost: not gonna happen.
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<greenghost> Then stop trolling
<acz32> thanks for educating XYZAFFA1R, he's been spouting idiocy in #linux
<daftykins> i think you're a little confused as to the definition of trolling
<greenghost> daftykins: No, your confused about the definition of helping people
<XYZAFFA1R> !give acz32 offtopic
<ubottu> XYZAFFA1R: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XYZAFFA1R> Damn, that doesnt work.
<acz32> lol
<daftykins> greenghost: go and learn how to read logs.
<XYZAFFA1R> Come into #archlinux with me real quick.
<XYZAFFA1R> :)
<greenghost> why do I need to learn about logs?
<greenghost> And they say ubuntu is simpler the windows. Haha thats a knee slapper
<daftykins> whoever says that isn't configuring a VPN
<greenghost> Well since I need to learn about logs. Where do I go to learn about said logs
#ubuntu 2015-05-01
<greenghost> ?
<greenghost> daftykins: ?
<daftykins> oh, i didn't see those since you didn't highlight me
<daftykins> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<codepython7771> whats the fastest way to run ubuntu on a macbook pro without touching the internal ssd drive?
<daftykins> hmm wrong one
<codepython7771> thunderbolt?
<daftykins> adding a second internal SSD :)
<codepython7771> daftykins: can one do that? is there space for that?
<daftykins> i can't see which model you have from here
<codepython7771> daftykins: is there a command to print out the model number ? :)
<daftykins> yes it's on the mac wiki page
<codepython7771> Macbook pro (mid 2012)
<daftykins> the best form tends to be the "x,y" model
<codepython7771> Retina, Mid 2012?
<greenghost> daftykins: what logs do I need to learn?
<daftykins> the openvpn ones
<codepython7771> daftykins: MacBook Pro (Retina, Mid 2012) - this is what my about mac shows
<greenghost> daftykins: link?
<codepython7771> daftykins: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP653?locale=en_US&viewlocale=en_US - i think its this one?
<daftykins> greenghost: i do not have one
<daftykins> codepython7771: ah no optical drive then, no space for anything else most likely
<codepython7771> daftykins: no optical drive indeed. Why not just boot through the thuderbolt + ssd into ubuntu?
<daftykins> if you can get a thunderbolt enclosure of some kind for an HDD/SSD and it can be booted from, that might be the fastest option yeah
<daftykins> doubt it'd be cheap
<daftykins> just boot a live session from USB to ensure everything works properly before investing
<codepython7771> daftykins: seems like thunderbolt drives to boot have to have finicky partitions… usb 3 works
<daftykins> that'll be slow still really
<ivanvp> so anybody had the problem of being prompted for permissions for almost anything they do. like shutdown, switch language...?
<ivanvp> I have no idea how to debug this shit even
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lighta> hi here, anyone experimented with installing redmine 3.0.2 ?
<Nikesh> GNOME Terminal has changed for me since I upgraded, can anyone help?
<pavlos> Nikesh, the File menu on top gives you the option to open a new window or a new tab
<daftykins> help with change?
<Nikesh> pavlos: It doesn't for me
<pavlos> Nikesh, are you running 15.04?
<Nikesh> pavlos: Yes, I just upgraded
<Nikesh> pavlos: Many other broken things in it, too
<pavlos> Nikesh, let me check my vm ...
<Nikesh> pavlos: (in GNOME-terminal, I mean)
<nitestryker> https://www.periscope.tv/w/VyPvrDIxNzczMnw4Mjc4OTkz4mtXiZGcKhihNTa_9BFowfX5aG_7tkJ-xVjcDDpv3d0=
<GenericUser549> \keyboard
<GenericUser549> (oops sry)
<Nikesh> pavlos: e.g. It won't dynamically resize anymore and I can no longer use ALT+Number to switch windows in irssi
<Nikesh> pavlos: By dynamically resize I mean, if I start irssi in a small window terminal, then I 'maximise' the window, irssi will still display as if it were in a small window, even though the window is large now
<Nikesh> That wasn't the case before..
<daftykins> do you run irssi with screen?
<daftykins> Nikesh: ^
<pavlos_> Nikesh, you're right ... the only thing I see is in prefs, there are 2 shortcuts, ctrl+shift+t opens a new tab, ctrl+shift+n opens new term
<Nikesh> pavlos_: Nice to know about the keyboard shortcuts, that is helpful
<Nikesh> daftykins: No
<daftykins> and if you don't full screen but drag out the terminal... does it behave differently?
<h3ph4ist0s> hello all
<h3ph4ist0s> i need to downgrad from ubuntu 15 to ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> hi
<h3ph4ist0s> how to
<daftykins> you can't
<Nikesh> daftykins: Ah, yes it works that way
<daftykins> clean install
<h3ph4ist0s> :'(
<h3ph4ist0s> i can not install libt1-dev
<Nikesh> daftykins: Is there a way to downgrade this package? I don't see any Reverse options other than the present version, I assume since I've upgrade to 15.04
<Nikesh> daftykins: Or good alternatives or ways to fix? The biggest inconvenience I have now is not being able to use ALT+Number to switch windows in irssi
<daftykins> you can't mix packages between releases, typically
<daftykins> Nikesh: i know the numbering fails when you have more than one terminal tab, are you using a single tab?
<daftykins> why not just try another terminal?
<hellssanger> Nikesh: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove NAME-OF-PROGRAM
<daftykins> that does not downgrade 0o
<Nikesh> daftykins: Yeah I do realise it won't work when I have more than one terminal tab, but in this case I only have one open, and it previously worked
<Nikesh> daftykins: What other terminals do you recommend?
<daftykins> Nikesh: and did you test a new user as i suggested earlier this evening?
<daftykins> to see if it's a user config issue
<Nikesh> daftykins: Sorry, thanks for reminding me of what you suggested previously. I had to log in to a VPN and lost my irc connection.. I tried a new GNOME-terminal profile, is that what you mean? Or do you mean system level user?
<daftykins> a whole user account
<daftykins> also, 'xterm' is the only one i can think of
<daftykins> i wonder if terminator still exists too
<Nikesh> daftykins: I've tried xterm, it's quite ugly but I could try to set it up for my needs
<daftykins> well if the issues are with irssi, you could just use it for that solely
<Nikesh> daftykins: true
<Nikesh_> I am in XFCE terminal here. ALT+number works.. so that's a good solution
<Nikesh_> Interesting how each terminal interprets the colours differently
<raff> hello
<Nikesh_> What I would have thought to be the same colours anywhere
<daftykins> lo
<raff> How is everyone doing?
<daftykins> just fine thanks - got a support question?
<raff> Im on 14.04 and after an update, my nvidia driver quit
<raff> I am pretty rusty, and havent been able to figure out what to do to proceed
<daftykins> raff: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<h3ph4ist0s> how can i build php7 on ubuntu15
<h3ph4ist0s> ?
<daftykins> why do you want newer than 5?
<h3ph4ist0s> why not
<daftykins> because it's making life harder for yourself
<h3ph4ist0s> :D haha (y) of course
<Jamie_> hey i am in the process of trying to build somthing perl... but i am running into one problem after another
<daftykins> so i ask again, is there a specific reason you want newer?
<daftykins> or is it just "bigger number must be better" ? :)
<Jamie_> is there a way to build and download what is required to build
<daftykins> apt-get install build-essential
<Nikesh> daftykins: Thanks for your help! I'm about to lose connection again
<daftykins> oh perl, no idea
<Jamie_> daftykins: that works for perl also....
<daftykins> winnar
<h3ph4ist0s> daftykins, i need it for exécute some bots in php
<daftykins> that doesn't make much sense to me, i'm sure those bots would work with php5 too
<h3ph4ist0s> that's bot use any ressources
<h3ph4ist0s> many*
<Jamie_> daftykins: didnt do squat
<h3ph4ist0s> can i speak with french
<h3ph4ist0s> ?
<daftykins> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<h3ph4ist0s> thanks
<Jamie_> i thought i already had done it due to building firefox os
<daftykins> Jamie_: 1) i don't know what you're doing 2) what didn't do anything? 3) show output or errors via pastebin if there's an issue
<username> hi. i am the person that had issues installing lubuntu on a virtual machine. it is ok, i fixed it (the issue was related to my computer's bios).
<Jamie_> okay i am trying to build a new firebot for a moz channel due to problems with the other firebot is not listening to join command. it is a perl compile and when i go to compile i keep hitting one thing needed after another... how can i add the perl compile database
<username> the reason that i want to be running linux on a virtual machine, is to protect my windows computer from viruses etc. what are some things that i could do now, on my linux computer, to protect it?
<username> other than not running on a root user
<xangua> username: so you think running linux, on a virtual machine, running windows, will protect you from windows viruses?
<username> xangua, it won't? :(
<MathBlabUB> doesnt one protect a computer by having native linux and then vitrual windows? just the opposite?
<daftykins> username: wow, that's a very bad misunderstanding
<Jamie_> is there a way to set up perl to add needed dependancies as it compiles
<daftykins> Jamie_: ask in a perl channel
<SchrodingersScat> MathBlabUB: maybe you could use the ubuntu machine as a buffer, download files there to examine then move to the windows once their stories check out?
<daftykins> this is not a development channel
<Jamie_> i was asking here because i am doing it on ubuntu and when i add the package from ubuntu packages for core perl it says it cant
<edisto> is it better to install gnome 3 from software center? or install ubuntugnome to use gnome?
<daftykins> Jamie_: yeah they might have a better idea though
<Guest13161> edisto: install ubuntugnome
<Jamie_> edisto: if you want gnome i would suggest gettting ubuntugnome
<xangua> edisto: the ubuntu gnome metapackage will install all the extra software ubuntu gnome ships with, if you don't want all that just install gnome shell
<username> i just want to browse the internet through it. i mean, if i will install ghostery, have javascript disabled, run on a user with no root, and use a vpn to avoid annoying ads, won't it be better than browsing on just windows?
<raff> was that dpkg-i (as in ivan) or dpkg-l (as in larry)? (sorry im slow, have had a few things interfere)
<Jamie_> daftykins: okay sorry about that... do you know of any
<daftykins> !alis | Jamie_
<ubottu> Jamie_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> i'm gonna go out on a limb here though and guess... #perl ? ##perl ?
<Guest13161> VM's can provide some protection but its security through obscurity and that is NOT ideal
<Jamie_> daftykins: thanks have a good day or night
<daftykins> a VM does not protect a host OS
<username> daftykins, how so? isn't the virtual hard drive 'locked'
<Guest13161> WHONIX???
<SchrodingersScat> doesn't seem like a ubuntu question at this point
<daftykins> in what sense?
<username> daftykins, in the sense that you can't access / its files can't access the host os
<cntr> after I upgraded to 15.04, my computer graphics are very laggy -- what do I do? i'm on intel integrated graphics
<daftykins> username: ridiculous
<username> :(
<daftykins> if you want to run Linux to feel safer than being on Windows, install it as a native OS - not a VM
<daftykins> cntr: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cntr> daftykins: sec
<cntr> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10957648/
<daftykins> cntr: looks fine, unity desktop?
<cntr> yeah
<daftykins> make yourself up a flash drive of 15.04 and see if it works better in a live session compared with the installation
<cntr> daftykins: oh, i installed it from a live session, actually
<cntr> it was even worse on that
<username> daftykins, so if i open a website that has a windows virus on my linux VM, the virus will be passed on my host windows machine?
<daftykins> cntr: thought you said you upgraded?
<cntr> i assumed it would work better on an actual install, but guess not
<cntr> daftykins: er, to be precise, i reinstalled / but kept my /home in a separate partition
<cntr> sorry, wasn't clear
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> reboot and test the guest session
<cntr> ok, brb
<daftykins> username: no, but that example is different than your initial statements
<username> daftykins, sorry if it wasn't clear, but that's my main reason :)
<raff74> in regards to nvidia video card driver support and multiple monitors, is 15 better than 14?
<daftykins> username: hmm, just a waste of RAM - a VM will be plenty slower to use, too
<daftykins> raff74: doubt there'd be any difference, same driver versiosn are available on both
<raff74> thank you
<username> daftykins, true, but i don't want to use linux as my main distro on this computer, and don't want to dual boot
<username> but thanks for your help
<daftykins> a distro is a release of Linux, you mean 'OS' there
<username> hehe, yeah, my bad
<daftykins> fair enough
<username> thanks and bye
<daftykins> o/
<raff74> discovered a failed update. likely the cause of the entire issue. thank you for your help, I really appreciate it!
<cntr> daftykins: no, was still laggy on the guest session
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> can you paste the single line from "lspci" of your graphics device? i figured it was a GMA 3150
<cntr> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<cntr> daftykins: this?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> oh wow an atom :/
<cntr> it's a very cheap computer :r
<daftykins> yeah it's likely that unity just isn't for that machine
<cntr> ah
<cntr> hm
<daftykins> might be worth trying out xubuntu, xfce is lighter weight
<cntr> okay, i'll check it out
<cntr> thanks for the help
<daftykins> or just run 14.04 which is LTS if that worked fine
<daftykins> no problem :)
<BigJ> Whenever my laptop goes to suspend it won't wake, have to do a hard restart
<XenophonF> hey all, i've run into a strange problem with initramfs
<XenophonF> i'm installing ubuntu 15.04 manually (procedure detailed here - https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/aba14494a5f1ecba8dbe)
<XenophonF> the short version is that i have root on a zfs pool, which lives on a luks container
<XenophonF> when i run update-initramfs, I get the following output - https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/b0372d500eca372cc8ab
<XenophonF> conspicuously absent from this program's output is the cryptsetup binary
<XenophonF> i tried to confirm by dumping the contents of the initrd using cpio, but that only shows me a single file! https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/cb2fd45a0b3cb0831c02
<XenophonF> what am I missing?
<XenophonF> the initrd looks like it's about the right size - https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/507d525bb78bb0ed10ec
<penos> hello
<MathBlabUB> how do i pronounce your name?
<penos> pee-nos
<XenophonF> i guess its time to rtfs :(
<Vespero> Hey, I'm having a problem where Wine stops being able to see my USB headset after, like 20 seconds
<Vespero> At least, as far as Output goes
<Vespero> It still sends through it when using "System Default"
<Vespero> but it's super messed up.
<Vespero> Anyone have experience with this kind of thing?
<kk0710> hey guys, on my desktop I was running 12.04 I wanted to do a quick plex server set up on it and was wondering if there was any reason not to upgrade to 14.04?  I know frsh installs are better bu I am kind of in a hurry and don't feel like figuring out what I need to back up right now.
<CarlFK> kk0710: sounds like you don't need to backup anything, otherwise you already would have right? :p  so blaze on!  (actually upgrades don't whack your data and stuff, so you are prolly fine.)
<daftykins> 'in a hurry' oh mercy me
<penos> can u do backup of system like norton ghost?
<penos> as an image file?
<kk0710> CarlFK, let me rephrase, I am curious as to whether or not upgrading has any downsides.  Now when I mean upgrade I actually mean upgrade over a fresh install.  upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04
<daftykins> yes, see clonezilla
<penos> !clonezilla | daftykins
<daftykins> kk0710: yes it's a very bad move to rush at doing so.
<geoffmcc> kk0710: I think either way your going to want a backup
<daftykins> penos: that is not what i meant by see
<kk0710> ok ill just stay at 12.04 for no then
<CarlFK> kk0710: upgrading is one of the safer things, but it is still risky.
<kk0710> wasn't sure why ubuntu offered an upgrade if it was unsafe but glad I asked
<geoffmcc> kk0710: I run plex in docker, you can setup plex in a 14.04 container until your ready to update
<CarlFK> mainly you may not be able to boot/do stuff to recover and need to bring up a 2nd system to un-break your box
<geoffmcc> kk0710: https://github.com/timhaak/docker-plex
<MichaelHabib> kk0710: hi, just a note, have a puppy on stand-by :)
<daftykins> kk0710: it's not necessarily unsafe, you rushing to upgrade just to play with something is :)
<penos> i use 14.04 LTS
<kk0710> I'll just i nstall plex on 12.04 Im seeing no reason that wont work lol
<penos> is 15.04 any good?
<Vespero> I'm on it, it's good
<est31> when idling, I notice some high CPU usage: http://pasteboard.co/7Qkql9j.png
<est31> its caused by the plasma-desktop usage
<est31> can anybody help finding the problem?
<daftykins> #kubuntu might
<est31> thats dead
<est31> :(
<est31> and I have already asked in #kde
<est31> no help there either
<Vespero> Anyone know anything about systray whitelisting in 15.04? I can't seem to find a solution.
<daftykins> penos: no point leaving LTS
<daftykins> all the cool kids stay on LTS and watch as everyone else upgrades and things break
 * est31 feels like a cool kid because he doesnt use rolling release
<daftykins> Ubuntu doesn't have a rolling release o0
<est31> still I could use arch
<daftykins> then you'd be in the wrong channel :D
<est31> ?
<d9500> i need help with installing a webcam. it's a logitech c270, which ostensibly is supported under linux. running "lsusb" displays the camera as an attached usb device
<d9500> however, cheese doesn't detect it
<daftykins> if it's UVC capable it should *just work*
<wafflejock> d9500, maybe try with guvcview instead
<d9500> guvc crashes
<d9500> you click it, and immediate crash
<d9500> and yes, i've switched it to different USB ports
<wafflejock> d9500, any output when it crashes are you starting from a terminal?
<d9500> shall i pastebin the error?
<wafflejock> d9500, sure maybe it has some helpful info
<d9500> http://pastebin.com/6GJDppaD
<slabity> Hey all. I'm trying to get the Ubuntu 15.04 installer to run, but it freezes at "Received request to flush runtime journal from PID 1"
<slabity> Any idea how to debug?
<darthanubis> d9500, I have a similar camera, it acts funky as well
<darthanubis> The first time I changed the resolution, and it popped on and I changed the reso back to default
<darthanubis> today it didn't come on, and I restarted cheese andit worked
<d9500> what's weird is the LED on the camera doesn't even light up
<daftykins> slabity: md5 the downloaded ISO and remake the install media (USB or DVD?)
<darthanubis> Logitech, Inc. Webcam C310
<slabity> daftykinds: I've tried that.
<slabity> The installer boots on other systems as well
<slabity> It's USB. The 14.04 installer successfully boots, but not the 15.04 one. I think it is an issue with systemd, but I don't really know how to debug it
<daftykins> slabity: what is the computer you're trying to use?
<slabity> daftykins: A Dell Precision 7910
<daftykins> latest BIOS?
<slabity> Yes
<daftykins> are you sure? :)
<gugurang> anyone knows where can i get cisco IOS syntax highlighting for GEdit? Thanks
<d9500> darthanubis or wafflejock, well, the hardware's not defective
<d9500> i plugged it into a windows pc and it immediately detected the camera
<darthanubis> I don't think the cam is defective
<darthanubis> I just think we are having similar issues with our logitech usb cams
<wafflejock> d9500, yeah finding posts here but mostly related to v4l2 (video for linux 2 I'm pretty sure) and mostly stuff related to problems with webcams on raspberry Pis
<slabity> daftykins: It seems to be the newest version. But I find it unlikely that it's a BIOS issue.
<slabity> I'll try reflashing it later, but I'd like to try other options first if possible
<daftykins> yes, these things are often unlikely
<daftykins> but when we compare between things that you can try and giving up, it comes under the former :D
<slabity> I don't really see it as giving up. I see it more as trying to solve the more likely issues before trying the unlikely ones.
<daftykins> i think you misunderstand my point
<daftykins> but that 's ok because it's 3:35am on a Thursday night
<daftykins> i'd just stick to LTS, 15.04 doesn't make you dinner and do your laundry just yet
<d9500> wafflejock, darthanubis screw it i'm taking the camera back and getting a refund
<darthanubis> for some
<daftykins> d9500: that's rather impulsive
<darthanubis> d9500, seems drastic
<darthanubis> good luck
<d9500> if it doesn't support ubuntu out of the box, they can have it back
<daftykins> if the Logitech website says it has UVC support, it's a software issue
<daftykins> amusingly i ordered one of those just the other day, i'll be testing it out on Ubuntu soon
<wafflejock> d9500, yeah not sure what to suggest really see people rebuilding the v4l drivers but doesn't seem worth the trouble and like I said really about getting it working on a RasPi https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=62364
<daftykins> it'll be for skype, however
<d9500> yeah,  tested in cheese and skype
<d9500> no video on either
<d9500> and i'm not about to go and compile drivers
<d9500> this is 2015, not 1995
<wafflejock> d9500, I've got a logitech AF camera (splurged on it) and it works fine out of the box
<daftykins> d9500: what version are you on?
<d9500> 14.04
<daftykins> have you even looked at what dmesg says on plugging it in?
<slabity> daftykins: Then how can I help it make my dinner and do my laundry?
<slabity> I'd like to at least debug a bit and submit a bug report
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<daftykins> you do that.
<gzcwnk> for bind9 on ubuntu 14 is there anything I need to do to make it work?
<gzcwnk> like enabled something somewhere?
<melissa_> Hi everyone, well as I said last night I am brand new to xubuntu, I decided I needed to be like Ernest T and break some windows :) after learning more about xubuntu why I did not switch before I'll never know
<darthanubis> d9500, http://askubuntu.com/questions/528952/problems-with-logitech-hd-webcam-c270
<daftykins> gzcwnk: BIND can do a lot of things so you would need to configure it to do what you want to use it for, yes
<alazare619> so i have a mdadm0 when adding 4th drive lost power
<alazare619> now its saying resyncing pending
<alazare619> i have no other drives to add to it
<alazare619> but it seems to think it needs another
<darthanubis> d9500, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958610
<d9500> i got ti to work in cheese
<darthanubis> d9500, Hooray! I took the webcam back to Currys/PC World and replaced it for another C270. This one worked first time, and when I checked the device id it showed 046d:0825. I suspect there is a ?batch? of these C270s with the wrong device id. Hopefully this series of posts will save someone else spending ages trying to diagnose the problem - when all they need to do is get another webcam. Now back to 12:04, which I absolutely love.
<gzcwnk> i followed the ubuntu doc but it wont answer queries so I am wondering if I am missing some =thing I am meant to do
<gzcwnk> but the doc doesnt say so
<N3X15_> http://i.imgur.com/z4FaCkO.png Any ideas how the hell to reap this zombie?
<darthanubis> d9500, This is why I ALWAYS search Google first. NOT saying don't ask here. But it saves time.
<d9500> mine shows 046d:0825 too
<d9500> when i run lsusb
<melissa_> I'm learning right now so for the most part if you don't mind if I sit back and watch?
<darthanubis> d9500, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<daftykins> melissa_: sure you can lurk.
<cfhowlett> melissa_, please do.  also: www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads             suggest you get issue #0, read, issue #1, read ... repeat
<melissa_> TY
<d9500> darthanubis, so is the correct device ID for a logitech C270 webcam 046d:0825?
<darthanubis> d9500, 046d:0821 Video and audio works out of the box (Skype 2.1.0.81-1, Cheese 2.28.1-0ubuntu1)
<darthanubis> d9500, 046d:0825 Works with Skype 2.1.0.81. After first installation, I had to log out and log in again.
<darthanubis> d9500, so technically you should be fine with sykpe
<darthanubis> The other version worked fine with cheese. But that is just as far as the last webpage I dropped
<d9500> ok i'll brb i might've gotten it to wor
<d9500> k
<daftykins> that was quick
<daftykins> how come you didn't earlier?
<est31> wooow date is really cool
<est31> date --date="2 days ago"
<darthanubis> d9500, let us know what you did?
<est31> date --date="next Tuesday"
<d9500> once i test it
<est31> all works
<d9500> i said brb
 * est31 is impressed
<gzcwnk> this is just wierd....
 * est31 thinks of wiring this up with TTS
<gzcwnk> no one it seems cant write a document on how to make bind9 work on ubuntu
<est31> that would be really cool
<daftykins> gzcwnk: you mean based on the *one* you've followed?
<est31> I mean other way round
<cfhowlett> gzcwnk, in ubuntu forums.
<gzcwnk> Ive looked at the ubuntu docs plus at least 3 others
<gzcwnk> install it, set forwarder, restart it
<gzcwnk> yet it wont work
<gzcwnk> what could be simpler?
<daftykins> gzcwnk: you haven't really provided a decent explanation of what's happening compared to what you expect
<gzcwnk> i installed bind9, set a forwarder as per, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-configuration.html#dns-caching-configuration and restarted and no joy
<daftykins> alright but what makes you say "no joy"
<daftykins> what do you *DO* that should provide an expected output, which fails to provide said output?
<Yiota> why won't  sudo install ipython-notebook  wirj?
<Yiota> work*
<daftykins> because 'install' isn't a command
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install <package>
<gzcwnk> I did that
<gzcwnk> its on the server
<daftykins> did what...
<gzcwnk> I also followed this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<cfhowlett> Yiota, open your terminal.  type apt-get        then <enter>.  read.
<daftykins> gzcwnk: so are you using dig or nslookup to query your BIND host for a domain?
<daftykins> show the command you are running.
<gzcwnk> host and nslookup
<daftykins> show the full command
<Yiota> Thank you!
<gzcwnk> host www.debian.org
<daftykins> gzcwnk: when i was a kid, if i asked for help, i'd tell people what i ran, what happened - and what i expected to happen
<daftykins> gzcwnk: alright but is your host configured to query your server for DNS? have you hardcoded it in /etc/resolv.conf to be your DNS server?
<daftykins> or are you still configured to use your router / ISPs DNS?
<gzcwnk> I have dont /etc/resolv.conf with 127.0.0.1 and I also have a clint querying and I get no reply, I have also used nslookup and set a server, no reply
<gzcwnk> done
<daftykins> you can't use localhost like that if you are using a desktop with dnsmasq etc.
<gzcwnk> service bind9 status says its running
<d9500> darthanubis, wafflej0ck...i got it to work under cheese by stopping and restarting the cheese program
<melissa_> If you are careful of where you go on the web is linux less of a threat with viruses than windows is?
<d9500> once it oworked there, that confirmed the hardware was good and UVC driver was loaded and functional
<daftykins> gzcwnk: read logs and see if the queries are even being received.
<d9500> it was actually a skype issue; as to why it didn't work in skype.
<gzcwnk> melissa linux is close to a zero risk for viruses
<d9500> i had the wrong video device selected in the skype options
<gzcwnk> daftykins I cant find any logs so far
<daftykins> melissa_: "virus" is a very 90s term, malware is today's modern threat (a whole bunch of different things) and all OSs can to some degree be harmed from unsafe web browsing. Linux is a lot safer yes, but bad things can still happen
<daftykins> gzcwnk: you have not discovered where BINDs log files are? then get cracking!
<gzcwnk> i know where redhat's logs are but, no i cant see anythignt o say where they are under /var/log
<d9500> anyway thans of rthe help
<d9500> thanks for the*
<d9500> i'm out
<daftykins> gzcwnk: if i googled i am sure i would find where BINDs logs are within seconds, or i'd just look in /var/log and spot them...
<Nautilus> I'm setting up a new web dev box, my old one is 12.04LTS and I'm trying to decide if I should stick with that or go to 14.04LTS. Any issues that would make me want to do 12.04?
<gzcwnk> well this is one of teh things that is mystifying me
<gzcwnk> id expect /var/log/named/ but no
<daftykins> Nautilus: nope. upgraded my web server just fine
<daftykins> Nautilus: why not test it out in a VM first before committing?
<Nautilus> by new box I meant a VM anyways
<daftykins> good stuff, then get playing
<cfhowlett> Nautilus, virtualbox for the win ...
<Nautilus> getting rid of my dedicated web dev PC
<melissa_> thanks for the replies
<Nautilus> cfhowlett: I'm thinking VMware
<cfhowlett> Nautilus, :)
<nomic> THE file browser ^
<MichaelHabib> hi, with webmin + BIND server, shouldn't I be able to just create a Virtual Host to get a "domain" on my serve4r or still need to create Master zone -> A  Records ?
<Nautilus> actually, THE sea creature :)
<nomic> ok
<wafflejock> Nautilus, when you upgrade you're going to get a newer version of apache
<cfhowlett> !webmin | michael_mbp, webmin is NOT recommended for ubunt
<ubottu> michael_mbp, webmin is NOT recommended for ubunt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<nomic> 2nd thing to do after installing ubuntu - install nautilus
<Nautilus> waffl: oh, that's the kind of issue I might need to know about
<wafflejock> Nautilus, the latest uses /var/www/html by default instead of /var/www as the base so you may need to account for that, otherwise would say things should go smooth
<Nautilus> wafflejock: that's the kind of thing I dont call issues.
<MichaelHabib> nomic: 1st think you do after you install ubuntu run  :  sudo apt-get install firefox krusader terminator thunderbird filezilla
<gzcwnk> nothing in syslog for bind9
<cfhowlett> !webmin | MichaelHabib  webmin is NOT recommended for ubunt
<ubottu> MichaelHabib  webmin is NOT recommended for ubunt: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<nomic> actually I do this : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras gnome-system-monitor pan python-pygame nautilus portmap nfs-common nfs-kernel-server openssh-server
<nomic> lightpd
<MichaelHabib> cfhowlett: mm thats a shame :(  what's an alternative to webmin ?
<nomic> gedit .. keep remembering things here
<cfhowlett> MichaelHabib, I suspect the #ubuntu-sever channel can provide better suggestions than I can.
<nomic> thats 'lighttpd' far better than apache (smaller)
<N3X15_> MichaelHabib, you're better off learning how to sysadmin via the console.
<nomic> php5-cgi php5-cli  etc etc (stops)
<N3X15_> Webmin only serves to break things horribly.
<Nautilus> nomic: all noted, will review later
<nomic> isn't firefox installed, always
<MichaelHabib> N3X15_: will be doing that soon, just need to learn a bit more before i mess up my dev server
<N3X15_> Install virtualbox and experiment locally.
<melissa_> The only thing I don't like is it seems Magic Jack does not have linux drivers yet.
<MichaelHabib> N3X15_: thats what I have, but still need to get this working for the time being as I have a project to get done ASAP. after that I will have more time to play around.
<N3X15_> MichaelHabib, what kind of project?
<darthanubis> melissa_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/335572/does-magic-jack-work-on-ubuntu
<MichaelHabib> SO, lets make it BIND only question, can I use like wildcard as an A record   *.server.com  then just create Virtual Hosts as i need them ?
<MichaelHabib> N3X15_: A website based on  Laravel + Typic CMS
<N3X15_> The standard php5-cgi lighttpd packages should work
<N3X15_> As for bind, I'll leave that for someone else :V
<melissa_> thank you darthanubis
<MichaelHabib> N3X15_:  I already have my dev box setup ages ago, just last week added Bind for make things easier
<darthanubis> it wasn't me, I just copied your statement and dropped it in Google :)
<daftykins> it's kind of enabling bad users to google for them
<daftykins> everyone in here should be researching their own queries before asking us
<N3X15_> michael, you shouldn't need bind.  Just throw some crap in /etc/ hosts
<N3X15_> */etc/hosts
<melissa_> darthanubis well I ain't thanking google :)
<darthanubis> but they don't see we help. And tell them how we got theinfo.....if they care
<darthanubis> not see so
<daftykins> what?
<daftykins> that's some... interesting english, darthanubis
 * cfhowlett Samuel L. Jackson clears his throat and glares
<darthanubis> it's called a typo, a correction, then the ignoring of there of
<daftykins> aaaah, see = so or s/see/so/ might've been clearer ;)
<darthanubis> :)
<daftykins> and no you see, as i said - you kind of create them being like this if you enable their behaviour
<darthanubis> well, I learned that from this channel
<darthanubis> but if that is changing, I welcome it
<gzcwnk> hmm noting in syslog at all, it doesnt log as if it isnt seeing a connection
<gzcwnk> hmm could apparmor be an issue for bind9?
<tedward> question, trying to install 15.04 on a dell xps13, the installation goes without a problem, but then it won't boot, first time with uefi and I wondering if there is something I am missing?
<daftykins> dualboot with Win8 or alone?
<cfhowlett> tedward, this was a windows machine??
<tedward> no it was the developer edition, came with 14.04
<tedward> but the live disk of 15.04 works well
<cfhowlett> tedward, you clean installed 15.04 or upgraded from 14.04??
<tedward> clean install. tried at first with full disk encryption, when it didn't work tried just the plain vanilla install same issue
<daftykins> dd zeroes onto the first 100MB of the drive then try installing again, also disable updates during install for a test and see how it goes
<cfhowlett> tedward, this ^^^
<petrvs> mmm, the install is probably fine save for the booting part
<daftykins> probably. above is easy to do though
<tedward> hmm just booted, I was trying one last install, while chatting, but I had turned off a setting in uefi that allowed for legacy booting to be detected
<cfhowlett> tedward, and you DID perform md5sum on the .iso and usb ... right?
<tedward> perhaps that was what was causing the problem
<tedward> yes I did that
<tedward> I am still new to uefi, but perhaps that setting was confusing the installer?
<daftykins> we don't know what mode you booted in or installed in
<darthanubis> teward, try a different distros livecd
<darthanubis> or install
<tedward> I booted in uefi, or at least tried, the install worked after changing that one setting
<tedward> strange
<daftykins> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> read that for more
<tedward> ah thanks ubottu
<petrvs> nuke it from orbit, only way to be sure
<daftykins> indeed, Ripley
 * petrvs takes pants off and walks away from the aliens
<gzcwnk> i cant even get bind to log with it fatalling
<gzcwnk> ffs
<MichaelHabib1> Q : if I created an A record (mypc.server.com -> 192.168.0.100) which points to a different address to the server.com (server.com is at 192.168.0.200). shouln't I be able to ping mypc.server.com  & ssh into it ?
<daftykins> MichaelHabib1: with what? your real domain's control panel?
<MichaelHabib1> daftykins: ITS ALL LOCAL
<daftykins> why are you typing in caps?
<daftykins> am i meant to read your mind?
<est31> thst still works MichaelHabib1
<MichaelHabib1> ops *
<est31> just dont expect it to work where those local addresses aren't assigned
<MichaelHabib1> daftykins: I wasnt "shouting" lol.. just pressed the wrong button
<daftykins> gotta go
<MichaelHabib1> daftykins: np , thanks anyway bro
<petrvs> IT'S NOT A TRUCK
<gzcwnk> how do a iget more than one xterm open on a ubuntu desktop?
<MichaelHabib1> est31: I made sure i have the correct IP adresses, I can ssh into  server.com (which is the Apache+DNS server VM) but I have mypc.server.com  A Record pointing to an IP adress of another device on the network (MyPC).
<est31> MichaelHabib1, from where are you sshing from?
<MichaelHabib1> est31: but trying to ping mypc.server.com gives me "host not found" error.  I can ping the IP  from inside server.com box
<est31> is where you ssh from on the same network as mypc, or on the internet?
<MichaelHabib1> all on the same network
<gzcwnk> anyone know how to get bind9 to run as a caching server on ubbuntu14?
<est31> MichaelHabib1, what is the output on the following on where you are sshing from: dig mypc.server.com ?
<est31> does it contain the ip address of mypc?
<MichaelHabib1> est31: no, it has  SERVER: 127.0.1.1
<est31> MichaelHabib1, you have to replace mypc.server.com with the actual domain you use?
<est31> :)
<MichaelHabib1> est31: that IS the domain im using :)
<IcemanV9> is there a reason why Firefox greys out so often on live usb? friends laughed at it and rather to stick with Windows.
<est31> cool server.com is yours.
<est31> so perhaps wait until the DNS cache has gone invalid?
<MichaelHabib1> est31: im using server.com as the domain on my local apache+bind (DNS) server
<MichaelHabib1> so my devices use server.com -> 192.168.0.200  as the DNS server
<est31> yes
<est31> perhaps its asking on the internet instead of the dns server for server.com
<est31> because I get 127.0.0.1 too
<MichaelHabib1> I can create local websites under  *.server.com as long as the A record uses the server.com IP adress (local / same machine IP)
<MichaelHabib1> est31: fixed it :)
<est31> great )
<est31> :)
<MichaelHabib1> now with this +  no-ip DDNS service,  I should be able to go anywhere, adjust the IP on my laptop to the IP of my home server (I have dynamic IP)  then work from anywhere :)
<MichaelHabib1> MY fully working Home Server :D
<MichaelHabib1> My Laptop -> Home Router -> Forward all traffic to my HomeDNS Server -> Access Apache or any other device in my network
<est31> you wont reach mypc though
<gzcwnk> #vuyos
<MichaelHabib1> est31: My I ask you to explain why I wont reach mypc  from an external computer (computer not on the local network)
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 09:06:47 2015] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 09:06:48 2015] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/1.0.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<est31> MichaelHabib1, because DNS records are no black magic
<est31> they are just like a phone book
<est31> if you can't reach the ip address knowing it wont help
<ir7466> Hello friends
<ir7466> Arial is not supported on Ubuntu, is that correct?
<cfhowlett> ir7466, false.  you can install it
<ir7466> I have a script which generates PDF's... on Windows it comes out in Arial just fine. But the same script run on Ubuntu seems to go with the default Ubuntu font
<ir7466> I do not know what it's called but it's not Arial
<darthanubis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<intrnl> hello
<need-boot-fix> embarrassed, but need some help getting drive to boot in EFI (with GPT), using boot-repair-disk  - my SSD drive is dying but got most of the files accross to new drive, formatted but not booting
<ir7466> so what should I change font-family: "Arial"; to?
<darthanubis> ir7466, have you looked at fonts in systemsettings?
<petrvs> ir7466: you can install arial if you want
<cfhowlett> ir7466, the ubuntu font is clean and simple ... or you can install arial
<MichaelHabib1> So do I need to be able to reach the address used in the A record from an Ext IP  or just being able to access the server.com from the web?
<petrvs> ir7466: ttf-mscorefonts-installer from multiverse
<need-boot-fix> boot-repair tells me to format a partition   "GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again." but I've already got a partition with and EFI folder in it.
<est31> yes
<somsip> MichaelHabib1: CNAME record should point to your noip FQDN (myserver.noip.com)
<est31> yes MichaelHabib1
<need-boot-fix> I'm using 14.10
<HelpeRX> i installed libre4.4 where is the location of the .desktop files if not in /usr/share/applications
<est31> need-boot-fix, have you re-installed your bootloader?
<ir7466> can I dangle the carrot of easy SO points? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29981468/arial-and-courier-not-working-on-ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ir7466, INSTALL ARIAL
<need-boot-fix> est31, that is what I'm trying to do with the boot repair disk (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair)
<est31> doesnt work?
<wafflejock> HelpeRX, run sudo updatedb, locate *.desktop
<HelpeRX> thanks broskii
<HelpeRX> so something like this
<HelpeRX> sudo updatedb, locate libre*.desktop
<MichaelHabib1> somsip: do I need that if Im using the IP of my home DNS server as Primary DNS ? would it still matter if the domain im using is owned by me as the 1st DNS server I hit is my HomeDNS so I should be able to use any domain I set ?
<petrvs> ir7466: already told you what to do
<wafflejock> HelpeRX, yeah not sure what the libre files are called though could grep the result too so you can do case insensitive
<ir7466> petrvs: I don't think I was getting any messages
<ir7466> can you please paste your response?
<HelpeRX> yea
<HelpeRX> thanks
<ir7466> My last message was "can I dangle the carrot of easy SO points? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29981468/arial-and-courier-not-working-on-ubuntu"
<zykotick9> HelpeRX: fyi, "dpkg -L foo" will give you the paths of installed files
<wafflejock> HelpeRX, yup np
<HelpeRX> anyone here take the rhel cert exam lol
<somsip> MichaelHabib1: why the need for DNS running on the home server? What services are you needing to access? I thought it was just apache?
<need-boot-fix> est31, boot repair is telling me to set the bios_grub flag but it was not set on my previous drive (identical size and type) and warning bells are ringing from a conversation I had with a fellow ubuntu user about the flag.
<need-boot-fix> so I really need help reinstalling the boot loader
<HelpeRX> you mean reinstallign grub?
<MichaelHabib1> somsip: apache + Bind
<petrvs> ir7466: ttf-mscorefonts-installer from multiverse
<need-boot-fix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10958390/
<somsip> MichaelHabib1: And you are needing Bind for what purpose?
<MichaelHabib1> somsip: creating domain+subdomain on my local server
<somsip> MichaelHabib1: for apache?
<MichaelHabib1> for apache and few other things on my network
<ir7466> petrvs: is there no CSS solution?
<somsip> MichaelHabib1: seems like you're outside the scope of support provided by this channel. I'm not going to be able to help.
<MichaelHabib1> somsip: I also want to run owuncloud service from home
<petrvs> ir7466: to... end users not having arial?
<petrvs> ir7466: thought you were printing PDFs?
<MichaelHabib1> all good somsip  , ty for trying
<IcemanV9> ir7466: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ir7466> petrvs: no, I just want something that looks like arial/courier
<need-boot-fix> HelpeRX, yes not booting so using a live cd
<ir7466> i don't need those two fonts
<HelpeRX> o
<HelpeRX> thats easy
<HelpeRX> well
<HelpeRX> first mkdir /boot
<HelpeRX> mount the boot partiton
<HelpeRX> with taht
<HelpeRX> then mount some of the directores
<HelpeRX> brb let me type this up neatly
<petrvs> ir7466: mmm, but why not just get them if you want something that looks like them?
<ir7466> I'm not sure what the sideeffects will be for other pdf generators in the system
<petrvs> you can use liberation serif/mono, but I'm not sure what the point would be
<HelpeRX> need-boot-fix what is your boot partition
<petrvs> ir7466: side effects of what? Using the font it's looking for?
<HelpeRX> so i can sub in the command
<MichaelHabib1> somsip: est31 last question promise, in theory, if I have a working home DNS server with Bnd+Apache(and few other services) then I could use it as a would do with a hosting service?  so I can create DNS Master Zone with A records pointing to any IP I want as long as MyDevice has DNS set to that of my HomeDNS ?
<ir7466> ie. there are other pdf reports being generated that I suspect people are attached to (the format)
<petrvs> ir7466: ...wha?
<TotalEclipse> Hi anybody in here?
<petrvs> ir7466: make up your mind
<petrvs> TotalEclipse: nope
<ir7466> what is the name of ubuntu's fall back font?
<somsip> MichaelHabib1: there is no need to use IPs with a DDNS provider. Use a CNAME entry pointing to the FQDN for your DDNS address
<ir7466> so I could change the other pdf's... if there is resistance to the font change
<PSGroup95> What is the command to clear the history?
<MichaelHabib1> TotalEclipse: I guess your are new here ? if you have a question then ask it, if someone knows the answer will reply.
<wafflejock> PSGroup95, what history?
<TotalEclipse> So I tried to add a repo with apt-add-repository and now my system wont boot
<ir7466> actually you're right petrvs... i'm being difficult
<ir7466> i'll just install the font package
<petrvs> PSGroup95: help history
<petrvs> ir7466: :p
<HelpeRX> well i odnt know ur thing but this is what i would do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ mkdir -p /mnt/boot/efi mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi/ for i in /dev/ /dev/pts /proc/ /sys/ run ; do mount -B $i /mnt/$i ; done  chroot /mnt/ sudo apt-get --reinstall grub
<ir7466> petrvs and IcemanV9: if necessary, what is required to uninstall that package?
<petrvs> it's like, history -c; history -w or something
<ir7466> ie. the opposite of: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<petrvs> I always do history -c; rm ~/.bash_history 'cause I forget
<somsip> ir7466: apt-get purge {package}
<wafflejock> yeah bash history can just get rid of the file
<petrvs> ir7466: you can see what all it puts and where with dpkg -L
<TotalEclipse> Well I didnt actually install the package I just added the repo
<need-boot-fix> HelpeRX: /dev/sda2 is the root partion, its GPT formatted so there is also a 512MB EFI partition at /dev/sda1
<HelpeRX> perfeect
<HelpeRX> then do what i pasted
<HelpeRX> lol
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, how far does you booting up get at this point do you see grub?
<PSGroup95> Does the command, history -c, work?
<IcemanV9> just what somsip said ... sudo apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<IcemanV9> Arial/Courier fonts will be there once you installed them
<TotalEclipse> Yeah I select the os in grub but then it hangs on the loading screen
<HelpeRX> so this is what you should do mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ mkdir -p /mnt/boot/efi mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi/ for i in /dev/ /dev/pts /proc/ /sys/ run ; do mount -B $i /mnt/$i ; done  chroot /mnt/ sudo apt-get --reinstall grub
<IcemanV9> looks great on web browsers if you want to see
<petrvs> PSGroup95: for bash, at least, yes, 'help history'
<wafflejock> PSGroup95, should work fine the history is just stored in ~/.bash_history though
<ir7466> petrvs/IcemanV9/somsip: I get this error
<ir7466> "Package ttf-mscorefonts-installer is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<petrvs> PSGroup95: yeah there are two copies, history -c; history -w I think works, or history -c; rm ~/.bash_history
<HelpeRX> lol ir7466
<HelpeRX> just go to a pc and copy the fonts into msst
<petrvs> ir7466: error from what?
<HelpeRX> folder
<ir7466> when I run sudo apt-get
<IcemanV9> enable multiverse in repo first, then install
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, with the OS selected don't hit enter instead hit e, when you see the boot options if it has quiet remove that and add nosplash and nomodeset if it isn't there then hit ctrl+x to boot
<TotalEclipse> Yeah I can select the os in grub but then it hangs on the loading screen
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, the nomodeset will use the vesa video drivers in case it's a graphics problem and with quiet gone you should see everything that's being started by the init system
<wafflejock> think it's ctrl+x in there I could be wrong though, haven't had to do it in a while
<TotalEclipse> Ok what part do I add those to?
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, quiet you should see in there and you want to remove
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, that's a boot parameter that will typically show some loading screen instead of listing all the services/programs as they start
<wafflejock> the other params you can just put in it's place
<TotalEclipse> I get an unkown command  "nomodeset". Also there isnt a quiet parameter.
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, see here http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<OerHeks> TotalEclipse, so what ppa did you add?
<ir7466> test
<wafflejock> ir7466, ack
<ir7466> have I been booted again?
<OerHeks> ir7466, failed.
<ir7466> [12:29] <IcemanV9> enable multiverse in repo first, then install
<ir7466> was that directed at me?
<TotalEclipse> Librecad
<petrvs> wafflejock: grep
<IcemanV9> ir7466: yes
<kk0710> Hey guys I want to be able to remote desktop into my ubuntu 14.04 desktop, any easy to do instructions out there?
<ir7466> what is multiverse?
<wafflejock> petrvs, oh heh I meant like SYN / ACK (signal/acknowledge) was unaware of ack related to grep
<OerHeks> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<petrvs> wafflejock: bash!
<andy__> !hi
<petrvs> hi andy
<TotalEclipse> Ok it gets past the list and then black screens
<OerHeks> TotalEclipse, did it boot oke before adding that ppa?
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, on the black screen can you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get to a prompt?
<TotalEclipse> Yes
<OerHeks> see wafflejock
<TotalEclipse> No prompt
<andy__> Hi petrvs.
<wafflejock> hmmm well that's no good
<OerHeks> ctrl alt f2
<TotalEclipse> So when I try to boot the screen flashes and then hangs on the list
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, ah okay it hangs with the list still there
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, whats the last thing you see in the list?
<wafflejock> is everything [OK] ?
<TotalEclipse> "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<TotalEclipse> The last thing I see is "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<TotalEclipse> Ok I have a terminal now
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, sorry hard to follow what's going on, so did you change anything between it not allowing you to get to a terminal and this time?
<TotalEclipse> Yeah I have terminal now
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, believe saned is just the scanning daemon which shouldn't be a problem
<TotalEclipse> No I didnt
<wafflejock> okay in the terminal try sudo service lightdm restart, it should try to start up the GUI and you can switch to it with Ctrl+Alt+F7 otherwise Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back, can try checking dmesg as well to see if it has errors
<wafflejock> TotalEclipse, ^
<Yiota> what is the host key in VM?
<Yiota> switch to fullscreen hotkey is Host key + f
<OerHeks> Yiota, in what VM? KVM? Virtualbox? VMware?
<Yiota> OerHeks: oracle virtualbox
<OerHeks> R ctrl as standard.
<Yiota> thank you!
<kk0710> I am tryin to set up my plex media server with an external drive.  I added plex to the plugdev group but it still won't access the contents of my external drive.  I notice that when I do group plex it also shows "nogroup" not sure if that is the problem
<stomanata> Hi, i think that i have problem with searching for files. Can somebody help me
<stomanata> For example in my /home i have  file 113.jpg
<stomanata> but whereis 133   or find -iname 113  doesn`t return any result as root
<kk0710> mother of god this is turning into a nightmare
<stomanata> a long time ago in slackware i use updatedb and then locate *** and it work..
<kk0710> now I can't delete plex from the nogroup
<ajnr> Hi, I am NLP researcher and for my research work I need a system configuration minn 8-16 GB RAM. Can any one suggests me which one will be best. I ma 4GB RAM HP Probook 4430s, but after installing ubuntu it has some beterry optimization issue. Please Suggests me a system which will have ubuntu  with 8GB RAM/16GB RAM and Good bettary backup
<cfhowlett> ajnr, dell developer edition xps13 or m3800 version
<RepThis1> ajnr: what is NLP?
<ajnr> NLP=Natural language processing RepThis1
<RepThis1> ajnr: there is also https://system76.com/ which deal exclusively with ubuntu/linux
<cfhowlett> ajnr, http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop
<ajnr> cfhowlett , RepThis1, okey.
<ajnr> ubuntu has some battery  optimization issue in HP Probook4430s , any suggestion how to optimize. It hardly  gives 4-50 min backup :(
<cfhowlett> ajnr, check the health of your battery?  they do wear out.  but it's true that linux and battery are rarely BFF
<arul> How is Ubuntu not affected by viruses?
<cfhowlett> !virus | arul
<ubottu> arul: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cfhowlett> arul, not true.  RARELY effected by virii is more accurate.
<ajnr> cfhowlett, BFF means ?
<cfhowlett> ajnr, "Best Female Friend" ... sorry :)
<damascene> Hi, How to debug keyboard layout switching issues? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<kk0710> does anyone know what "nogroup" is.  I am trying to remove plex from it but it says it is their primary group
<ajnr> cfhowlett, :) I thought , Best Friends Forever... Dell and System 76 are not shipped in India. I am from India
<cfhowlett> ajnr, see, now, little details like that should be mentioned up front!
<ajnr> cfhowlett, okey
<roketyyang> who can help me with this installation problem :http://askubuntu.com/questions/616310/cant-setup-installation-from-my-laptop
<cfhowlett> ajnr, got international friends traveling?  dell m3800 is not sold in China, but I had  co-worker who was visiting in the USA agree to hand carry one back to Beijing for me.
<ajnr> cfhowlett, okey
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 11:55:26 2015] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 11:55:27 2015] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/1.0.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 11:55:36 2015] [warn] proxy: No protocol handler was valid for the URL /services/v1/. If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the proxy submodules are included in the configuration using LoadModule.
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 11:55:36 2015] [warn] proxy: No protocol handler was valid for the URL /favicon.ico. If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the proxy submodules are included in the configuration using LoadModule.
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 11:55:56 2015] [warn] proxy: No protocol handler was valid for the URL /services/v1/. If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the proxy submodules are included in the configuration using LoadModule.
<Neo9> [Fri May 01 11:55:57 2015] [warn] proxy: No protocol handler was valid for the URL /favicon.ico. If you are using a DSO version of mod_proxy, make sure the proxy submodules are included in the configuration using LoadModule.
<gizero> Is there some documentation on how to enable automatic startup of svnserve on Ubuntu 15.04, now that it uses systemd? The documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion mentions how to to it with "upstart", but not systemd.
<gizero> I would prefer not to use xinetd.
<Highway95> How do I stop ABIWord from opening up everytime i log in? This only started when I upgraded to 15.04
<jesso> Hello. I have an old ThinkPad T40 with no wifi (a component could be installed internally I believe). I'm interested in buying an external wifi adaptor. Any suggestions? Maybe this is more of an off topic question, but I suppose my main concern is that the drivers of said adaptor be 100% opensource and compatible with buntu. Thanks.
<gizero> Highway95, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1432271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432271 in abiword (Ubuntu) "[vivid] Abiword always starts after logging in" [High,Confirmed]
<theJian> hellome, how do I host a wifi hotspot in Ubuntu 14.04
<andy__> theJian, Please be more specific about your question.
<theJian> settings >> network >> wireless >> use as hotspot, but I can't find wifi hotspot in my android device
<gizero> theJian, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxW2-m8ajHw
<andy__> That video has guitar music and everything.
<theJian> andy__, thanks
<andy__> theJian, I am not sure how I helped, but you are welcome.
<leoubu> ciao
<leoubu> ci sono italiani in rete
<andy__> theJian, gizero seemed to have sent you the link.
<leoubu> Italy
<theJian> gizero, thank you
<theJian> sorry,
<theJian> thanks you two guys
<breV> the folx over at Cryptsy want me to do a malware scan ... what prgm should i use to satisfy them?  (btw Ubuntu 14.10)
<andy__> theJian, It is no big deal.
<andy__> theJian, You are welcome.
<andy__> breV, Have you tried clamscan?
<breV> havent nope ... didnt know what to look for
<andy__> Try the command, apt-cache search virus
<somsip> !av | breV
<ubottu> breV: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<andy__> It will give you a list of packages that can scan for viruses.
<breV> somsip I know ... but they dont   ;)
<somsip> breV: it has a link. The link tells you about software you can use.
<andy__> I recommend the package clamtk for scanning for viruses.
<andy__> You can point it to your Windows partition.
<breV> i thought clamtk was only the front end graphic
<andy__> Right.
<somsip> !info clamav
 * breV has no windows partition
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.6+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 96 kB, installed size 741 kB
 * andy__ I wonder why Cryptsy wants you to do a virus scan?
<breV> a deposit went bad
<andy__> Was that your fault?
<breV> nope ... they showed me the address...i sent to it...now i gotta go through the whole rigamerole to get them to admit not my fault
<andy__> breV http://blog.cryptsy.com/post/100831839452/response-regarding-lawsuit
<damascene> Hi, How to debug keyboard layout switching issues? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<andy__> breV, Did you send them real money or one of the cryptocurrencies?
<breV> just faucet crypto ... TG    less than $5
<andy__> You can probably verify your transaction in the blockchain.  It is not a Ubuntu issue.
<andy__> *err, It is not an Ubuntu issue.
<breV> yup   it verified in BC ... but not to "their" wallet apparently
<andy__> It was probably the correct bitcoin wallet.
<andy__> They just want you to do a virus scan, and delay pushing the matter further.
<andy__> That is my guess.
<andy__> You can run clamscan or avgscan from Linux pretty easily, if you want to scan for viruses.
<breV> yeah    thats my thoughts exactly ... running clam now
<andy__> You agree with the idea of them trying to delay you, as well?
<breV> i agree they are trying to ... i dont agree that its right
<breV> besides ... im at work with time to kill ... wont harm me jumping their hoops
<breV> ")
<breV> ack ...   :)
<andy__> You should probably continue finding more information about Cryptsy from the bitcoin channel or one of the bitcoin-related reddits.
<andy__> I did find something about Paul Vernon, though.
<andy__> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=361514.0
<breV> after this experience ... i dont intend on them being my "go to" exchange
<andy__> I agre.
<andy__> *err,
<andy__> *err, I agree.
<andy__> breV, You should probably join the channel, #bitcoin.
<breV> :)  ok    and thanks for pointing me to Clamav
<nodebin> hi there
<fate_> hi
<Quapukulu> Hi
<Neo9> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10959962/
<nodebin> i got some problem with gnome dual boot with windows 8.1 can i ask for help here?
<Quapukulu> yes you can ask ı think
<nodebin> it seems that yesterday windows went in hybernation mode. Now I can't boot windows anymore
<vikram> Hi All !  I have just installed Ubuntu 14.04.02 64 bit on my Lenovo L440 . The wifi is not working . it has RTL8192EE chip
<nodebin> from linux I am unable to mount the windows volume
<nodebin> it says the NTFS partition is in an unsafe state
<nodebin> resume and shutdown windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting) or mount the volume read-pnly with the 'ro' mount option
<vikram> as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1239578 it is still known issue !  :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1239578 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "No wireless support for Realtek RTL8192EE [10ec:818b]" [Medium,Fix released]
<andy__> vikram, You can download a driver from Realtek.
<vikram> I did tried from this link https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new.git
<MrCoder> What is the plane in the background image that comes with Ubuntu?
<vikram> andy__,  the suggestion says after instsallation , do  "Blacklist the r8192ee module"
<vikram> which means modprobe -r  , right ?
<MrCoder> nm, figured it out :)
<MrCoder> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawker_Sea_Fury
<Quapukulu> vikram , did you see this ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218017
<vikram> Quapukulu, thanx but no luck
<Quapukulu> Vikram ; Resolved by upgrading to Ubuntu 14.10. It will recognize this driver properly. However, it seems Ubuntu 14.04 and 12.04, the LTS ones, unfortunately still don't work no matter what I tried. If anyone has an answer for the LTS OS versions, please post it for others to know!
<Quapukulu> Try upgrade your system to 14.10
<frib> is there a channel for technology/phone related questions?
<andy__> vikram, I have never had that problem with Realtek's ethernet driver.
<Pod15> Is there a way to use bitlocker on Ubuntu 14 other than dislocker?
<andy__> vikram, I just thought it would be a good idea to go to their website.  I had to install their driver on my computer as well.
<vikram> andy__, Quapukulu  - I just added r8192ee  & .... 92_pci in blacklist.conf and its working !!
<vikram> I tried the driver installation but that was not enough....
<vikram> is blacklisting means stoping the default driver to load , and to force the new driver ?
<andy__> vikram, That is great news.
<vikram> Thank God  it worked !!
<andy__> I think that is what it means.  It sounds like it.
<andy__> vikram, The kernel apparently has a module that tries to be a driver for the RT8192.  I read that there is a problem with it.
<vikram> andy__,  ok thanks !
<Guest27591> exit
<gregors> Folks, one question ...broken laptop monitor - i want to install ubuntu  How do see installation on external monitor ?
<breV> what happens when u plug the ext. monitor in ... then boot the laptop up ?
<vooze> anyone using 15.04 with high dpi screens? The mouse cursor is different in size sometimes, is there a fix for this?
<vooze> 15.04 with unity
<gahan> Is there a smartphone-like keyboard application for ubuntu that would let me auto-complete word by pressing space, or even better by selecting the word using touchscreen capabilities of my monitor?
<bibi-23> I had an usb drive with ubuntu live installed on it, I wanted to erase everything on it to get an empty key. So I plugged it and deleted everything through the nautilus window that opened up, then I used gparted to delete the partition and create an new ext4 one. When I plug the usb key now, it show empty but there is another UBUNTOP1204 CD showing up... why?
<crucidal> How do I upload a file with a curl command when the path/file contains spaces? I tried escaping with backslashes and using single quotes nested in double quotes. EXAMPLE: curl -v -k -X POST -u user:pass -F "file=@<FILE PATH/NAME WITH SPACES>" target.url
<MonkeyDust> crucidal  try %20 for each space
<crucidal> @MonkeyDust Thank you for you input. Unfortunately this did not resolve the problem. I'm trying to run the command in a terminal and %20 is used for URLs and not for filepaths on my linux based system I guess.
<neopsyche> how do we know swap is "working"
<neopsyche> If it is allocating properly? (I see swap partition 8.5gig / I have 8gig ram)
<neopsyche> Will it automatically use that swap (partition is called Swap_1
<pawku> Hello. I have problem with wi-fi connection. I can connect with my wifi creating hotspot on my Xperia. I cant connect straight to my router.
<pawku> Can someone help me?
<neopsyche> can you connect to other hotspots?
<pawku> I havent any to check. My pc try to connect but after few min disconnect
<pawku> with router
<neopsyche> sounds like you may have driver issue.
<neopsyche> version ubuntu?
<neopsyche> also could be how your route3r is set up
<neopsyche> sometimes can be various things
<neopsyche> depends .. process of elimination
<damascene> Hi, How to debug keyboard layout switching issues? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<pawku> 14.04 lts. Its polish TriumfalnTurkafka :P
<neopsyche> ubuntu should detect many more cards now though. used to have to use ndiswrapper
<neopsyche> on some cards
<neopsyche> try google your card compatability wth ubuntu
<pawku> Card work. I am connectet with phone by wifi and phone is connected to router
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> rather try connect to router
<neopsyche> check ubuntu certified hardware / also forums to see compatability of your hardware
<neopsyche> best i can do for you at the moment
<neopsyche> lot of people possibly off on break today
<pawku> hmm ok. Thanks a lot. I will try forum in that case. See you
<neopsyche> this is not a paid chat system. volunteers
<neopsyche> keep well
<pawku> I know :)
<neopsyche> glad you are trying
<neopsyche> it can be tough
<neopsyche> but security is worth it
<`hypermist`> Ubuntu-touch is it downloadablee ?
<SchrodingersScat> !touch | `hypermist`
<ubottu> `hypermist`: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<`hypermist`> Damn i dont have any of the supported devices..
<saurabhdare>  Hi, I am using 14.04.2 after upgrading to 3.13.51 kernel version; I'm getting errors on bootup
<saurabhdare> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616670/error-message-on-booting-up-ubuntu-14-04-2
<saurabhdare> However, this solution doesn't work
<`hypermist`> Actually i can install it unoffically
<`hypermist`> But if i did i couldnt use any of my apps could i
<saurabhdare> ping
<`hypermist`> pong
<saurabhdare> pinh
<saurabhdare> ping
<ablest1980> pong
<saurabhdare> haha
<ablest1980> XD
<saurabhdare> frowns
<ablest1980> :(
<saurabhdare> hehe
<Rene_> hi everybody, is there away to lock the clock in ubuntu so only root can alter it ? see: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/01/ubuntu_to_shutter_yearold_clock_unlock_bug/
<Dro__> hi, i installed vdr twice : first time using apt-get and then manually.. after i used apt-get remove --purge vdr  the command "vdr" is still working !
<Dro__> anyone have an idea how to completly remove it please ?
<twigz> Hello hello
<Rene_> dro maybe you can search for vdr in the synaptic package manager ?
<Rene_> maybe it can still see something, not sure
<Ben64> Dro__: if you installed it "manually" you'll have to undo that
<SchrodingersScat> Dro__: you could try 'which vdr'? you say you installed it manually, so that's probably still around
<Rene_> I will aks my own question again :) , is there away to lock the clock in ubuntu so only root can alter it ? see: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/01/ubuntu_to_shutter_yearold_clock_unlock_bug/
<Dro__> SchrodingersScat, which vdr
<Dro__> /usr/local/bin/vdr
<Dro__> i just have to delete /usr/local/bin/vdr ?
<Dro__> Ben64, the problem is that i installed it using 'make', i don't know how to undo that //
<Ben64> Dro__: consult the documentation or the makefile
<tos-1> Dro__: Hope, that the makefile provides a "uninstall" target. Otherwise read the "install" target carefully and undo every op. Next time use something like checkinstall.
<Dro__> tos-1, no --uninstall option :(
<tos-1> Dro__: No, a uninstall target, which enables you to run "make uninstall": See if `grep "^uninstall:" Makefile` outputs something; and consult the documentation like Ben64 said.
<Dro__> i installed it from here https://github.com/FernetMenta/xbmc
<Ben64> it has an uninstall
<Rene_> what would happen if i made the command "date" only accessible by root ? would it stop this clock bug ?
<Dro__> Ben64, how can i do it ?
<bekks> Rene_: No. An attacker with physical access can gain root privileges easily.
<Ben64> Dro__: make uninstall
<Rene_> so it's some other obscure way that triggers the setting of a new time in this clock set bug ?
<Rene_> i would need to install the latest version of sudo ? and only that will help ?
<Rene_> outside of ubuntu
<Ben64> Rene_: if you want to risk breaking your system, sure
<Rene_> it's weird that this bug is not concidered severe or what ever
<`hypermist`> Will ubuntu touch run android apps XD?
<Rene_> as a virus could use it to escelate privilidge after i use sudo
<bekks> Rene_: Just wait for the update.
<Rene_> well in the story it says the ubuntu devs dont care and it will not be fixed
<Rene_> the bug is already a year old
<Rene_> and that it might get fixed in 15.10
<Dro__> Ben64, i'm sorry, its not the link i used, that was the kodi/xbmc link.. 1 sec
<Rene_> im on 12 lts so it will never get fixed according to the article
<bekks> Rene_: So upgrade to 14.04
<Rene_> no its also bugged
<Rene_> all versions from 12 till 15 have the bug
<`hypermist`> can anyonee answer my question ?
<Ben64> Dro__: doesn't change the answer, either use uninstall, consult the documentation, or manually remove every file it installed by looking at the makefile
<cluelessperson> Question, what's the quickeest and easiest way to setup a mail server in debian to get emails from outside?
<cluelessperson> like webmaster@host.com
<bekks> Rene_: And thats a justification for staying on a release that will never get fixed? Good joke :)
<Ben64> Rene_: it's very unlikely to be a deal
<Ben64> cluelessperson: ask #debian
<Rene_> atm no release will get fixed, and it 'maybe' gets fixed if 15.10 comes out
<Rene_> so yeh i cant do anything at all
<Rene_> to me this is a gaping security hole
<Ben64> it isn't though, if you actually look at it
<cluelessperson> Ben42, ubuntu server si what I'm using, ubuntu is a subset of debian
<bekks> Rene_: The security hole is you letting an attacker physically access your machine.
<Rene_> if a virus was loaded, it could not get sudo rights this way ?
<Ben64> cluelessperson: then don't come into #ubuntu talking about debian
<Rene_> why physical acces ?
<cluelessperson> Ben64, Ubuntu IS debian, dude.
<cluelessperson> jesus
<Ben64> cluelessperson: it really isn't
<bekks> Rene_: ""I don't see a way for an attacker, without physical access, to use an arbitrary code execution vulnerability in combination with the issue that you've described in this bug to elevate his/her privileges," he says."
<cluelessperson> Ben64, based on it
<bekks> Rene_: So you need physical access. If thats what you are afraid of, prevent it.
<Rene_> i don't understand why you would need physical access, what is diffirent then ?
<bekks> Rene_: Did you actually read the article you linked?
<Rene_> what is the diffirence between having physical access and a virus running unaware of me in the background ?
<Rene_> yes
<Rene_> and i read all the bug reports too
<Rene_> and tried to search for anything related to it
<bekks> Rene_: Well, your article states you need physical access.
<Rene_> i just don;t understand what people mean by having physical acces and how that differs from a program already running as local user on the machine
<Rene_> how physical acces can make you do more i mean, i dont understand that
<Rene_> i mean i can just boot with an usb and do anything i like with physical access, as long as my system is not fully encrypted
<Rene_> anyway now i know for sure the nsa can get root access
<MonkeyDust> NSA paranoia is so 2014!
<Rene_> i was already paranoid before that
<Rene_> now i just know i was right and not a loony
<Rene_> and i know i cant stop them
<Rene_> but i can try
<Ben64> Rene_: please stay on topic in this channel
<Rene_> and make it harder
<Rene_> i was
<Ben64> you're not, you're flooding the room with nonsense
<Rene_> thats because nobody has explained why a localy running virus could not leverage this 'bug', im unconvinced and so are others online appart from this channel
<MonkeyDust> Rene_  ok, but is no place for discussion
<MonkeyDust> this is*
<Rene_> oke im sorry
<tos-1> Rene_: A local virus could for sure monitor your keystrokes and therefore sooner or later get your root password.
<Rene_> that sounds scary
<Ben64> yeah, so don't get a virus
<tos-1> Rene_: If you want to get rid of this particular bug without updating sudo, deny users from resetting the time.
<Rene_> how do i do that ? i asked before but nobody seemed to have an awnser :D
<tos-1> I would have answered if I knew it. :P
<Rene_> oke :P
<tos-1> However, there has to be a possibility to do that.
<Rene_> it's hard to search for it, i get all kinds of pages with locking stuff or other kinds of clocks :D
<tos-1> Just stay here, eventually somebody will know it.
<jjavaholic> how can I change the commandline that opens docky mounts from nautilus to thunar?
<Rene_> your asking how to change the program that opens a specific file type ?
<jjavaholic> rene: yes
<Rene_> normaly you can ask to open a file with a different program
<Rene_> when you do that , you can then say to alter the default program to open the file with
<jjavaholic> there is no option to do that with the docky dock app
<Rene_> so right click on the file -> open with -> other aplication
<Rene_> ah oke sorry
<hecksalots> Clearly 15.04 has shutdown restart issues.
<Rene_> sorry im unfamilliar with docky app
<jjavaholic> I think it would be the same way that you would open a mount point
<hecksalots> Rene_: docky is like Macs dock
<Rene_> oke now i even know less, as i have never used a mac :D
<enchilado> OS X Yosemite is gorgeous, you should consider switching to it
<hecksalots> jjavaholic: mount points usually are in media folder
<Rene_> i build my own pc's so i can't run os x :')
<jjavaholic> there does appear to be an option in Removable drives and media to run an app when a CD or DVD is plugged in but not an external drive.
<jjavaholic> unless I have missed it
<hecksalots> enchilado: no it's not
<enchilado> lol okay hecksalots
<enchilado> I liked your pm
<gjaekel> I did run an update and now, there's no sound anymore from any application. But it works on login and from the sound test. How to trace it down?
<Rene_> do you have an addon soundcard ?
<enchilado> hecksalots seems to be using this channel to find people to harass via PM
<enchilado> Has this happened to anyone else?
<jjavaholic> there is an applications tab in sound settings
<gjaekel> jjavaholic: Yes.
<jjavaholic> I would look there first
<jjavaholic> and check it isn't muted for said application first
<hecksalots> !OPS enchilado
<enchilado> ...
<hecksalots> enchilado: Is PM me foul language.
<hecksalots> <enchilado> Wow dude. "son of a bitch" is four words
<gjaekel> jjavaholic: it isn't muted because i hear the test sound. And i did not mute any application before reboot. And it can't be an "accidentical", because not anny application sounds now. Even mpg123 from the terminal.
<gjaekel> jjavaholic: Hey! sudo mpg123 foo.mp3 does sound!
<Rene_> is your current user in the audio group ?
<gjaekel> Rene_: Wait ...
<Rene_> if not do: sudo addgroup <username> audio
<gjaekel> Rene_: 'id' don't show that.
<Rene_> add your self to the audio group
<Rene_> sudo addgroup <username> audio
<gjaekel> Rene_: I don't change anything? Is this a bug?
<Rene_> no i had to add my self to when i installed ubuntu idk
<Rene_> too*
<gjaekel> Rene_: No local user is in the audio group ...
<Rene_> yeh just add your self to the audio group, and try play a sound again
<hecksalots> Rene_: he should log out first.
<gjaekel> Rene_: I have to quit the X session first, right?
<Rene_> ah i didnt know
<jjavaholic> by looking it the applications tabs as you open and close test applications to can see if said app(s) register with pulseaudio (assumed)
<Rene_> i thought you could just do that on the command line
<Rene_> as your just adding rights to your user
<Rene_> if you have no audio rights you wont hear sound
<gjaekel> Rene_: ... within a new shell. I'll try ...
<Rene_> yeh
<Rene_> i had a problem my self with sounds where alsamixer was set to use the onboard rather then my soundblaster card, which could also be happening
<jjavaholic> having a test user account would work here so you don't tamper with your user privileges and muck them up
<gjaekel> Rene_: No success, unfortunately.
<Rene_> can you fire up alsamixer , see what its settings are ?
<Rene_> do: alsamixer
<Rene_> in cmdline
<gjaekel> Rene_: I already did it - nothing unusual.
<tos-1> Rene_: alsamixer can't be set to any particular soundcard. It's just a mixer.
<Rene_> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<Rene_> does this do anything ?
<gjaekel> It just happens after last update half an hour ago. I rebootet because there was a new kernel. But now i even have started with the kernel before without any change.
<Rene_> aplay doesnt play the wav ?
<gjaekel> Rene_: No.
<gjaekel> But the "test" buttons in the sound mixer contoll
<Rene_> and: sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav     ,works ?
<gjaekel> Rene_: Exact.
<Rene_> yeh there must be a setting set different somewhere
<Rene_> you aded your self to the audio group right ?
<Rene_> what does this say ?: sudo aplay -l
<Rene_> do you have an addon soundcard next to the onboard & videocard soundcards ?
<Rene_> does:  sudo aplay -l   ,say the name of yur soundcard ?
<gjaekel> Rene_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10960996/
<gjaekel> Rene_: Sound should go to Intel HDA, HDMI isn't used.
<Rene_> i wonder why this is in there: "Home directory not accessible: Permission denied"
<Rene_> maybe alsa can't access some directory it needs
<gjaekel> Rene_: Me too, by the way
<Rene_> because it doesn't say that when i do the command
<gjaekel> Rene_: Because it's root, it must be missing.
<Rene_> yeh check if sound mosules are installed
<Rene_> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd
<Rene_> still root could play the wav
<Rene_> im copy pasting stuff from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<function9x> is there a program that can tweak my wireless adapter?
<Rene_> it suggest trying to reinstall modules
<Rene_> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic
<Rene_> i think something is missing somewhere
<Rene_> not sure what
<Rene_> like you said it's root doing it so folders are maybe missing or files
<gjaekel> Rene_: This guide will not offer a solution, i think. Because "sound is working" ...
<maziar> is there any html irc
<somsip> maziar: #html
<Rene_> i would take a look if alsamixer started as root and as a normal user have some how a different setting that you can see
<gjaekel> Rene_: (I was not in the audio group before, it can't be a primary reason)
<Rene_> as i still would suspect its a settings issue somehow
<Rene_> you could try to compair the two in two terminals see if you notice a difference
<maziar> somsip,  #html :Cannot send to channel
<somsip> !alis | maziar (maybe I misremembered the name)
<ubottu> maziar (maybe I misremembered the name): alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<gjaekel> Rene_: I'll going to figure out who is throwing the "home directory ..." message.
<Rene_> oke :)
<Rene_> yeh i'm sort of out of ideas sorry
<Rene_> as a last resort you could try to purge all setting files and reinstall alsa and/or pulse audio, maybe it fixes it
<gjaekel> Rene_: Solved, but don't know why! By switching around the ouput sources withing the applet.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10961084/
<Rene_> good that it's solved :D
<Rene_> make sure new alsa settings get saved
<ablest1980> hello how can i delete history and tmp files from my system?
<Rene_> not sure if you alter alsa settings with it, but normaly i need to do a: alsactl store
<Rene_> to make sure it sticks
<gjaekel> Rene_: I constanly have to switch it around because i have different sinks (local monitor, home audio amp via home server, bluetooth soundbar in kitchen). But something seems to have blocked after or because of the update.
<gjaekel> The applet was showing  the local source but pactl says that nothing was running.
<Rene_> ah oke, never used that
<gjaekel> Rene_: Now I know where to look on next time. Thank you for discussion!
<Rene_> np :D
<gjaekel> Rene_: You're from the Netherlands?
<Rene_> yes
<gjaekel> Rene_: Greetings from Frankfurt/Main.
<Rene_> moin moin :)
<Rene_> ich kom aus Wageningen :)
<gjaekel> Rene_: moin-moin, i was born in Osnabrück.
<Rene_> :) nice
<gjaekel> Rene_: Just for interest: You get notice of the chancel of the local bike race from your news sources?
<Rene_> local bike race ?
<ablest1980> anyonr know how can i delete history and tmp files from my system and keep thr deleted/
<Rene_> i almost don't follow dutch news :) the german news on the other hand is very interesting atm, luckely i understand german:)
<skysurfer422> hi all, how you all doing ?
<ablest1980> like auto everytime reboot
<ablest1980> hi
<ablest1980> im ok u
<ablest1980> hallo rene_
<Rene_> <ablest198 install bleacbit
<Rene_> bleachbit
<ablest1980> i was now i will
<skysurfer422> not to bad ablest
<ablest1980> tanks
<ablest1980> thanks
<gjaekel> Rene_: The former called "Henninger Turm", now "Frankfurt/Eschborn". It's always on 1st of May and well-know in the scene
<Rene_> bleachbit can clean up your temp files and browser cache etc
<Rene_> <gjaekel> ah oke :)
<ablest1980> ever play rtcs rene?
<ablest1980> rtcw
<Rene_> rtcw ?.?
<Rene_> i play world of tanks mostly :)
<ablest1980> return to castle wolfenstein
<Rene_> with wine 1.7.4-csmt
<Rene_> ah o i dont have it :)
<ablest1980> i play cs
<ablest1980> with steamos
<Rene_> i got the old cs in steam, i play more day of defeat then though :)
<tos-1> ablest1980: If you do not want to have them collected at all(?), stop the collection itself instead of removing the files on every reboot.
<gjaekel> Rene_: I've to play Greedy Guns (http://tio-atum.itch.io/greedyguns) with my daugther, now :)
<Rene_> oke have fun o/ :)
<ablest1980> ok tos
<Rene_> i delete temp files on boot because i have mounted my temp folders as a ram fs
<gjaekel> Thank you, Rene_ and others! Bye!
<ablest1980> tos-a stop them from collecting in the first place
<ablest1980> tos-1 stop them from collecting in the first place
<tos-1> ablest1980: For file usage, etc. I think there is an option in the control center; otherwise remove the daemons, that are responsible (iirc Ubuntu currently uses zeitgeist).
<ablest1980> i mean the auto clean thing
<tos-1> Which auto clean thing?
<ablest1980> i apt
<tos-1> I just suggested that, since it sounds like you do not want to have this kind of information collected at all.
<ablest1980> there is a cmd in terminal for it
<ablest1980> ok
<ablest1980> ty
<Dro__> i always have this messages in syslog: nullmailer[1488]: Starting delivery, 183 message(s) in queue.
<Dro__> anyone have an idea what it can be?
<tmp_exl> hello, how can i add an extra harddrive to my encrypted lvm install ?
<Rene_> sounds scary is there a mail server installed ?
<Rene_> @dro
<bekks> Rene_: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/nullmailer/
<gjaekel> Rene_: Just for info: Output sink selection is quirked for every local user. I have to switch around it to get sound there.
<Rene_> oke
<gjaekel> Rene_: But now, if have to go to blast the ugly beasts away ;)
<Rene_> ima gonna play a round of battle star galactica :D
<Rene_> cya laters all o/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<citroniks> j/ #qt
<breV> so, apparently i did a dumb thing. via [ Ubuntu software centre > Installed ]  I removed a Bluetooth component, thinking "my laptop has no Bluetooth. Now I find Unity Tweak tool and About this computer no longer open. :/  Any ideas what i should reinstall? I dont remember which Bluetooth component it was in the Software centre
<teward> breV: not sure, but maybe /var/log/apt/history.log will give some insight?
<breV> aaah
<teward> (I don't use software center so I'm just guessing)
<InitX> Hi I got a very strange problem, my laptop got 500GB harddisk,  after I parted one partiition 285GB for install windows 7  then try to install ubuntu-desktop 14.0.4.2 LTS version from USB disk, the install guide didn't show any other partition in it, it only show HDD as a new disk
<InitX> Did anyonne know how to fix this problem
<EriC^^> InitX: did it used to have win8?
<InitX> EriC^^, sorry don't get it
<EriC^^> InitX: was it a windows 8 installation to begin with?
<InitX> EriC^^, not windows8 just windows 7 with 64 bit, and windows was installed
<EriC^^> InitX: ok, try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<MonkeyDust> or netcat, if it doenst accept nc
<InitX> how to open console?
<MonkeyDust> ctrl-alt t
<InitX> MonkeyDust, what is root password
<InitX> I mean by default the root password for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> InitX  use sudo, with the password you used to login in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> InitX  there is no root passowrd, you should use sudo
<InitX> I try to add a DNS to /etc/resolv.conf but sudo didn't get premision
<MonkeyDust> InitX  sudo -e /etc/resolv.conf
<maZtah> hi ya! question: if i'm doing this: tar -czf content.tar.gz languages uploads, within content.tar.gz there will a `content` directory, with `languages` and `uploads` in it. how can i get those folders right in the tar.gz (and so not within a content folder)
<maZtah> if that makes sense.......
<InitX> EriC^^, http://www.termbin.com/ucvk
<InitX> MonkeyDust, http://www.termbin.com/ucvk
<InitX> MBR and GPT
<EriC^^> maZtah: you shouldn't have a content dir using that command
<EriC^^> did you try it?
<EriC^^> InitX: thanks
<MonkeyDust> InitX  yes, what about it?
<EriC^^> InitX: sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<maZtah> EriC^^: ah, mac os is bullying me
<InitX> EriC^^, I'm running $sudo fixparts /dev/sda it let me use MBR commands
<EriC^^> InitX: is it saying anything about stray gpt?
<InitX> partition didn't start on sectort 1
<EriC^^> other than that? can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<InitX> EriC^^, the output is here
<InitX> http://www.termbin.com/eonf
<EriC^^> ok press w
<blb3383> please suggest a small http server with minimum to no dependencies that handles cgi scripts. lighthttp has some perl libs in its dependency list. python -m SimpleHTTPServer doesn't handle cgi
<blb3383> I need it just for testing
<karan> youtube videos are not running
<tflgen2> anyone here use ltsp-pnp?
<karan> it just shows an empty screen
<karan> I did a new install and installed flash also
<karan> i am using firefox and google chrome just keeps crashing
<InitX> EriC^^, it's working :)
<EriC^^> InitX: great :)
<MonkeyDust> EriC^^  +1
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | EriC^^
<ubottu> EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> thanks MonkeyDust :)
<Matsy> Does anyone here know why Landscape is taking up 40% of my ram?
<Matsy> No processes are hanging, no failed threads or anything
<karan> so what do i do so i can run videos on firefox ?
<Matsy> What kind of videos, karan?
<karan> and why is chrome crashing and not running
<karan> youtube
<tflgen2> karan: logs?
<DarrenGao> hi,all
<kazdax> tflgen2, how do i get the logs ?
<tflgen2> try running them from a terminal rather than the regular launcher
<Matsy> kazdax: Go to https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Matsy> Ask for: 'Request HTML5 where possible'
<Matsy> Or 'Request HTML5 player'
<Matsy> You won't even need flash
<kazdax> cool its working
<TheZeus> hi
<InitX> termbin.com 9999 this tool is very cool :)
<TheZeus> can anybody help me to install anope on my pi?
<somsip> TheZeus: the #raspberrypi channel
<TheZeus> ok
<TheZeus> thx
<BluesKaj> Matsy, youtube already use HTML5 by default , try it without flash and you'll see, no need for requersting HTML 5
<Matsy> Youtube doesn't use HTML5 by default
<Matsy> When flash is available
<Matsy> But not working
<DarrenGao> you could select whether to use html5
<Matsy> BluesKaj: If the solution works, that means he has a non-working flash
<BluesKaj> ok , good luck with thaty ...it works without flash here
<Matsy> BluesKaj: That's what I am saying. If you don't have flash, it will use HTML5. If it does have flash, but flash isn't working, it will try and use the flash player and (obviously) fail
<Matsy> So, you can force the HTML5 player with this site.
<kazdax> okay youtube works
<kazdax> but facebook videos dont work
<Matsy> Just remove flashplugin-installer
<kazdax> how do i do that
<DarrenGao> flash plugins does not work in chrome .
<kazdax> i am not using chrome
<Matsy> Chrome has its own flash version
<Matsy> kazdax: apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<DarrenGao> firefox or iceweasel so called in debian, does need flash-plugin to support video
<EriC^^> InitX: there's also pastebinit, sudo apt-get install pastebinit and then pastebinit <text> or command | pastebinit
<kazdax> okay uninstalled
<kazdax> but the video dosnt play
<kazdax> Ill try and reinstall chrome because it wont open ..keeps crashing
<tflgen2> kazdax: how did you install chrome?
<InitX> EriC^^, ubuntu got a very useful support tools
<kazdax> yes tflgen2
<kazdax> but it keeps crashing before it opens
<DarrenGao> download chrome deb file and use command "dpkg -i chrome.deb"
<tflgen2> kazdax: *how*
<kazdax> sofware center
<tflgen2> go to google.com/chrome and get the .deb file then install
<kazdax> no wait .. i downloaded it from the website
<tflgen2> k
<DarrenGao> chrome version 42
<kazdax> should i remove the other version ?
<EriC^^> InitX: pastebinit is pretty much in every distro, it's handy though
<kazdax> or i just reinstall on it ?
<DarrenGao> <pastebinit>, how does it work
<skjones> test
<kazdax> working
<kazdax> hmm
<kazdax> i tried opening chrome but it wont open
<DarrenGao> google-chrome
<DarrenGao> google-chrome --version
<DarrenGao> check its version info
<kazdax> how do i do that ?
<Jakey2> does anyone use lynx?
<DarrenGao> terminal
<kazdax> 42
<tflgen2> Jakey2: yep :)
<DarrenGao> yeah, lynx . sometimes.
<Guest33376> I have tried to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04.  It seems to have partially been successful.  And there is the problem.  I did a "broken packages" with synaptic, but that didn't fix the problem.  It says that neither vivid nor utopic works with the tool ...
<Jakey2> tflgen2,  what for?
<kazdax> 42.0.2311.135
<Jakey2> for the hello of it
<Jakey2> *hell
<Jakey2> ?
<tflgen2> Jakey2: installing archlinux when in a terminal only
<Jakey2> tflgen2, fair enough
<Guest33376> How do I fix the partial upgrade to make it a complete upgrade?
<tflgen2> arch > ubuntu :-D
<Jakey2> :)
<tflgen2> though ltsp support is easier on ubuntu
<kazdax> so the version is the right one ?
<kazdax> when i trype in google-chrome
<Guest33376> Are any of those responses for me?
<kazdax> says couldnt load libexif
<kazdax> nope
<BluesKaj> Guest33376, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jakey2> tflgen2,  what do you like about arch
<Guest33376> BluesKaj: I'll try.  Brb
<tflgen2> Jakey2: pacman
<Jakey2> tflgen2,  more than apt-get
<tflgen2> yes
<Johnny_Linux> no
<sabbie> If the root user writes a file in a local users home directory, the local user will be able to overwrite the file. Even though the permissions for the file are 644 and the file is owned by root:root. Why is that?
<Jakey2> tflgen2, fair enough
<tflgen2> plus the "rolling release" model works for me better. To update an entire system to full current packages: sudo pacman -Syu
<Jakey2> tflgen2, do you run in a personal capacity or for work
<tflgen2> that's not possible in ubuntu as the releases are locked on major sw versions.
<Guest33376> BluesKaj: It seems to be that simple.... thx
<tflgen2> Jakey2: both
<Jakey2> cool
<tflgen2> Jakey2: Don't get me wrong, I started with ubuntu 6.10 and that's what got me into linux. But arch just works better for me, also has the best wiki imo
<Jakey2> tflgen2, i like both, whatever does the job best
<Jakey2> aslong as it open source :)
<tflgen2> Jakey2: agreed
<tflgen2> i'm slowly moving servers from windows to foss at work
<Jakey2> cool
<Jakey2> tflgen2,  are you making finacial savings by doing that
<tflgen2> have my VM backend as a freenas box and multiple linux servers (ubuntu) running ubiquiti controllers
<Jakey2> *financial
<tflgen2> Jakey2: yes, but I also just like *nix better
<Jakey2> tflgen2, best of both
<Jakey2> tflgen2, i like the mindset of opensource
<tflgen2> it's fun to re-use old hardware and have it be faster than new computers runnign windows
<Jakey2> tflgen2, totally agree
<tflgen2> esp when that hardware is a p4 with 386MB of ram
<Jakey2> cool
<tflgen2> admittedly, its functioning as a thin client, but they don't need to know that ;)
<Jakey2> :)
<Jakey2> tflgen2,  i like you have the choice
<Jakey2> if you want to tinker you can
<tflgen2> yep. I just have to support the AD and do whatever I want with the rest of my time
<Jakey2> tflgen2, thats cool
<Jakey2> im tring to get a young family member into linux
<tflgen2> #churchworklife
<Jakey2> he's 10 years old
<Jakey2> lol
<tflgen2> Jakey2: raspberry pi?
<Jakey2> i was thinking raspberry pi
<tflgen2> the rpi2's are really sweet, just got one and have it running screenly ose for digital signage
<Jakey2> on ebay for the same price you can get a 4gb ram
<Jakey2> old dell computer
<Jakey2> rp 2 is good but just 1gb ram
<tflgen2> i'd prob still go with the pi
<tflgen2> more IO, more stuff you can build with it
<Jakey2> true
<tflgen2> less of a "computer"
<tflgen2> but still runs *nix
<Jakey2> true
<Jakey2> yes it certainly a good idea
<tflgen2> after all, that's why they exist, to educate
<Jakey2> indeed
<tflgen2> lol, after all this google-chrome talk, i forgot that my install was out of date as it's an unofficial pkg. was running 39 :/ fixed now :)
<Jakey2> :)
<Jakey2> tflgen2, i started using midori
<Jakey2> its less processor intensive i find
<Jakey2> some pages dont render well
<Jakey2> but on the whole pretty good
<tflgen2> yeah, i'm a google sellout though. chromecast, android, inbox, gdocs, etc. just makes more sense. they alreayd have all my info ;)
<tflgen2> though chrome will eat ram
<Jakey2> tflgen2, ye it is really nice with those functions
<Jakey2> i have it to
 * tflgen2 counts tabs...1, 2, 3, ... 35, 36
 * tflgen2 forgot there was a second window... 45, 46 ...
<Jakey2> tflgen2, did you have to jump through hoops to use linux at work
<tflgen2> from a policy perspective or technical?
<Jakey2> policy
<tflgen2> no, as I am the IT director :)
<Jakey2> lol
<Jakey2> that makes it easier
<tflgen2> yep
<Jakey2> tflgen2, your company lucky to have a forward thinking it director
<tflgen2> though i imagine if higher ups didn't know how to manage linux, i wouldn't expect them to let anyone below them
<tflgen2> thx :)
<tflgen2> already saved them over 20k
<Jakey2> that helps
<Jakey2> :)
<tflgen2> though i did scare the crap out of them with a quote for a fully specced R920 server
<Jakey2> i was thinking in schools they shgould just use linux
<Jakey2> how much money must be spent on licences
<tflgen2> schools/nonprofits get decent license costs
<Jakey2> tflgen2, fair enough
<tflgen2> win server datacenter 2012r2 is about $600
<tflgen2> vs $4500
<compdoc> I think datacenter costs more than that
<Jakey2> tflgen2, ye thats a reduction
<tflgen2> yep, also E3 365 for $5/user/mo
<saurabhdare> Hey, I get mei_me error on bootup using 14.04.2. This bug appeared only when I upgraded to latest kernel from official updates. (3.13.0_51)
<Jakey2> tflgen2, still if you have a 1000 kids
<Jakey2> or 1500
<Jakey2> can add up compared to libre office
<tflgen2> i was going to roll my own email setup, but they were so integrated with exchange/outlook that i just left it. Previous guy was MS everything
<tflgen2> Jakey2: agreed big time
<Jakey2> tflgen2, plus when those kids go into the work environment
<tflgen2> If i were setting up a school from scratch, it would be a ltsp cluster with a few beefy machines, and the rest donated hardware
<Jakey2> already hooked on windows
<tflgen2> yep
<Jakey2> tflgen2, that's a good idea
<Jakey2> tflgen2, run them as virtual machines
<Jakey2> ?
<tflgen2> Jakey2: run what as vms?
<saurabhdare> any clues regarding my problem. I tried blacklisting mei. However, that didn't help
<saurabhdare> I am afraid that it might break my wifi.
<Jakey2> the students has his own virtual machine on the server
<tflgen2> i'd just use LTSP as is. VDI is overrated imo
<Jakey2> fair enough
<teward> saurabhdare: the actual error would help, however, blacklisting mei_me shouldn't hurt your wifi
<tflgen2> they'd have their own accounts, but it would be session based rather than dedicated VMs for each student. Only one software setup to maintain :)
<Jakey2> tflgen2, true
<saurabhdare> http://askubuntu.com/questions/616670/error-message-on-booting-up-ubuntu-14-04-
<tflgen2> want to update 200 computers? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on server. done.
<saurabhdare> This doesn't work for me
<Jakey2> tflgen2, very true
<saurabhdare> teward, great lemme try
<tflgen2> and then use epoptes to manage all the thin clients, boom reboot
<teward> saurabhdare: ahh, so you have that error
<teward> saurabhdare: if it does break your wifi then you just remove it from the blacklists and restart
<saurabhdare> teward, hmm
<teward> saurabhdare: but the issue would be whether mei is needed on your system.
<saurabhdare> teward, it is intel;  so I don't mess around it. My wifi is intel.
<Jakey2> tflgen2, nice chatting to you
<teward> saurabhdare: according to https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/misc-devices/mei/mei.txt i don't think it'll necessarily affect your wifi, but...
<teward> saurabhdare: my wifi is Intel, so is my graphics card, but they're different components, as would MEI be.
<tflgen2> Jakey2: same to you :)
<saurabhdare> teward, should I file a bug report?
<saurabhdare> teward, did I do something wrong while upgrading?
<teward> saurabhdare: i'm not qualified to answer either question.  I'm not sure it's really a bug, though.
<saurabhdare> teward, ok
<teward> saurabhdare: but I don't think that you really need to worry about those errors though...
<saurabhdare> teward, hmm okay
<teward> saurabhdare: just because it shows in dmesg doesn't mean it's going to explode your system :P
<saurabhdare> teward, haha. You put that well
<teward> saurabhdare: also, FYI, my system here is an Intel i7 processor, an Intel/AMD hybrid card, an Intel wifi card, and an Intel bluetooth card.  My system doesn't have mei on it so i blacklisted the driver, but that's a specific case
<teward> ... he left
<saurabhdare> all, blacklisting mei_me did the trick. Thanks :-)
<saurabhdare> computers are complicated
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10, 15.04
<bekks> saurabhdare: your computer told you that the module name is mei_me - so blacklisting mei wont help, obviously :)
<Stifler> lol
<saurabhdare> bekks, yeah
<bekks> saurabhdare: I dont think thats rocket science ;)
<saurabhdare> bekks, true
<Dro___> i have a problem with w_scan, i used it 3 times for the same sat: first time i got 900 channels, 2d time : 624 channels, 3d time 599 time !!
<Dro___> anyone know how to make it search all channels ?
<Theor> Hi. I'm using badram to correct a deffective bit on a ram stick. The option is properly added in /etc/default/grub, and the badram line appears in the resulting /etc/grub/grub.cfg file. However, the line is not set in the submenu entries, which means I'm still getting panics. I have to manually add the line in Grub so it registers it. Should I fill a bug report?
<martysiamint> hello, I have forgotten my root password on my Ubuntu 14.04 Triumfalna Turkawka
<martysiamint> what should I do now?
<petrvs> martysiamint: got a live OS?
<martysia> petrvs you mean like a bootable usb with system on it?
<petrvs> martysia: yeah
<martysia> nopes, no longer do
<fate_> which library is used for drawing graphs in gnome-system-monitor for system usage?
<martysia> I do can install the apps from the software centrer though
<martysia> using a password
<petrvs> martysia: you can try 'the other way' here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<petrvs> martysia: that's probably the only password you need
<martysia> but it doesn't work in the command line
<petrvs> doesn't work how?
<martysia> when I wish to use the sudo or su
<petrvs> martysia: you can try 'the other way' here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<petrvs> or any of the ways there, really
<petrvs> if those don't work you'll need a live OS
<martysia> thans petrvs
<virus> test
<jeffreylevesque> can i enable USB for ubuntu virtualbox via command line, instead of checking the little box in the VB console window - http://askubuntu.com/questions/25596/how-to-set-up-usb-for-virtualbox
<petrvs> jeffreylevesque: most likely, check with VBoxManage's --help/etc.
<petrvs> or ask #vbox
<pbx> small thing i miss from os x: when i click in  a form field and start typing, i want the mouse pointer to disappear (instead of obscuring what i am typing). possible?
<petrvs> obscuring?
<petrvs> oh the mouse pointer
<petrvs> pbx: I use unclutter
<petrvs> I use unclutter -noevents -root
<petrvs> since they broke something and -noevents puts the old way back :p
<pbx> interesting, thanks petrvs
<segaboy> petrvs, this will only work in X, right?
<petrvs> yup
<petrvs> unlikely to be an issue outside of X
<jerry_langhun> hi
<jerry_langhun> i can't connect server via ssh until i ping the pc
<jerry_langhun> i can't connect server via ssh until i ping the server
<petrvs> jerry_langhun: what's the server?
<petrvs> jerry_langhun: wireless network?
<jerry_langhun> what's wrong
<jerry_langhun> the server is my anther pc
<somsip> !details | jerry_langhun (we need a bit more info here...)
<ubottu> jerry_langhun (we need a bit more info here...): Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<kunji> Hey everyone, I have something that I need to run before X starts, but after /dev is populated (at least I think when I'm running it is the issue here).... where should that go?
<petrvs> jerry_langhun: with a wired connection?
<petrvs> kunji: what thing
<AlexPortable> What is good software to apply effects to images?
<jerry_langhun> my mother tonge is not english
<jerry_langhun> i have a pc with centos
<kunji> petrvs: I'm trying to create a symlink form /dev/dri to /dev/ati because with the proprietary driver on my system it is creating the card0 and card1 in /dev/ati/card0 and card1 instead of in /dev/dri.
<jerry_langhun> i have anther pc with ubuntu
<petrvs> jerry_langhun: does it use an ethernet _cable_?
<petrvs> AlexPortable: what sort of effects
<AlexPortable> Like transforming an image into black&white to make a coloring of it
<kunji> *from
<jerry_langhun> i want conect the centos with my ubuntu
<petrvs> kunji: use a udev rule for that
<matthewr11> Hello
<petrvs> AlexPortable: a coloring?
<petrvs> matthewr11: hi
<kunji> petrvs: That would be ideal, can you point me to a good resource for that, I'm doing this because I don't know how to do that ^_^
<jerry_langhun> i can't ssh the centos until ping centos
<somsip> !info gimp | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.14-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3536 kB, installed size 16441 kB
<matthewr11> I’m trying to migrate a CentOS server to Ubuntu.  I’m all done except for some VPN like configuration.  I’m trying to figure out how the old server is connected to a VPN when it’s pptp or openvpn is not installed.  Any ideas?
<jerry_langhun> what' wrong is it
<somsip> jerry_langhun: ssh -vvvv might give you more information.
<petrvs> jerry_langhun: #ubuntu-cn
<jerry_langhun> OpenSSH_6.6.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<jerry_langhun> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jerry_langhun> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<jerry_langhun> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.1.17 [192.168.1.17] port 22.
<somsip> !paste | jerry_langhun
<ubottu> jerry_langhun: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jerry_langhun> ok
<jerry_langhun> wait along
<jerry_langhun> now  notice connection timed out
<Rene_> !how_to_disable_setting_the_clock_as_a_normal_user
<ioria> jerry_langhun,  both server and client are wired connected ?
<k1l_> Rene_: dont run with the mob about a security issue that is non.
<matthewr11> any ideas guys
<matthewr11> ?
<jerry_langhun> wifi
<jerry_langhun> centos is wired
<ioria> jerry_langhun,  it could be then a router problem ... check 'wireless isolation' in your router configuration
<ioio> hello
<ioio> can smb help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132&page=11
<ioio> ?
<ioria> jerry_langhun,  and apart from ssh, try  simply pinging your Centos machine
<jerry_langhun> u mean is wireless option has error
<ioria> jerry_langhun,  ping your centos and see if it works
<daftykins> ioio: what is your graphics hardware?
<jerry_langhun> i ping it  ,the ssh  is working
<AlexPortable> petrvs: yes
<AlexPortable> petrvs: what children do with a black&white contoured imahe
<Aremis117> Hallo
<jerry_langhun> but i reboot centos ,the problem is re
<ioio> daftykins, i have and nvidia 870
<Rene_> <k1l_> i'm just asking how i can disable it, if getting root acces to ur machine is not an issue fine, im just trying to find for a solution, so far i have found non
<daftykins> ioio: is that in a laptp?
<daftykins> *laptop
<ioio> yes
<ioio> xmg
<ioria> jerry_langhun,  do you set static ips or dhcp (automatic) ?
<petrvs> AlexPortable: ah
<Aremis117> I have a bit of a problem.  I have been running AMD for so long that coming to nividia (I got the card for free) is scaring the shit out of me.  The card I have is a GT330 and out of the 600 (kidding) drivers I'm not quite sure which one to use
<Rene_> sorry for late reaction im making something to eat
<k1l_> Rene_: see comment #9 at the bugreport. that explains what is wrong with pushing that "issue"
<jerry_langhun> static
<jerry_langhun> ip
<daftykins> ioio: most likely you have a hybrid graphics machine then, which ubuntu version?
<petrvs> AlexPortable: you can do a lot with imagemagick's 'convert' or 'mogrify': mogrify -type grayscale *.jpg
<Rene_> link ?
<AlexPortable> petrvs: preferably with an easy gui
<AlexPortable> So I can teach people how to use it
<ioio> daftykins 14.04 ubuntu
<Rene_> im not pushing anything, just trying to ask if there is a solution, if there is non so be it
<petrvs> AlexPortable: or to make copies during: for i in *.jpg; do convert "$i" -type grayscale "${i%.jpg}.gray.jpg"; done
<petrvs> AlexPortable: k, gimp'll do then
<k1l_> Rene_: there is non, since letting user set the time without needing sudo is a feature. not a bug
<daftykins> ioio: can you get to a TTY by pressing ctrl+alt+F1 and login there after boot?
<Rene_> in the end im trying to use my machine not lock it down till i cant use it, if it cant be fixed then swa, if it can i like to do something
<zhangsen> ?
<dreamon> I want to change theme of gnome-session-fallback, but cant find a tool to do so. I installed kde and changed colors, after that my gnome-session-fallback change looking.
<ioio> daftykins, what is tty?
<daftykins> ioio: command line login
<k1l_> Rene_: if someone has physical access to your machine that is not screenlocked. you are in trouble no matter what permissions are needed to set the clock
<AlexPortable> petrvs: greyscale will also remove the inside of the image?
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  instead of the theme, you changed the desktop environment
<AlexPortable> Not just black/white
<Rene_> but this could be abused by a virus
<MonkeyDust> a virus?
<Rene_> yes
<daftykins> *malware
<MonkeyDust> can't wait to encounter the first linux virus
<k1l_> Rene_: there is a lot more that could be abused. this is just making drama for nothing.
<ioio> daftykins, i will try it right now, i just need to try the ctrl+alt+F1 nad i get the tty?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: "please enter sudo password to run" :D
<ioio> that is, when i get to the login screen*
<MonkeyDust> daftykins  don't tempt me :)
<Rene_> oke im just discovering then , that there is no concern about security once there is a logon to the pc ?.?
<Rene_> i mean my windows checks with online armour every file if its whitelisted
<k1l_> Rene_: really: read the comment #9 on the bug report.
<k1l_> Rene_: this is ridiculous.
<Rene_> what bug report i asked u to link it so i can read it too thanks
<Rene_> 2x time i asked
<dreamon> MonkeyDust, why are different desktop enviroment changiing the look of the other?
<kokut> Hello, anyone uses cairo-dock? The show desktop button isn't working :\
<kunji> AlexPortable: GIMP + G'Mic, Imagemagick also has a thing on their website where you can upload an image and run imagemagick stuff on it, that may count as a GUI for your use case?
<k1l_> Rene_: where did you get the idea from that this could be an issue? right, you read some newspage or /r/linux that want to make a "ubuntu is not secure" drama.
<Rene_> on the register.co.uk
<Rene_> and i startpaged up some bug reports
<wildchild> which are the most popular programming channels here? anybody?
<lotuspsychje> wildchild: ##programming
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  because that's the purpose of a DE, they look diiferent and function differntly
<Rene_> but nobody clearly states why this is not an issue, and i finmd the idea that people say its not anm isue because as soon as they r logged in they can own u in 100 ways sounds scray to me
<daftykins> wildchild: this is an ubuntu support channel, it is not a personal directory for the whole of freenode. go ask #freenode and message the bot 'alis' for help finding channels.
<k1l_> nice "quality journalisms" you got there. not even linking the source m(
<wildchild> daftykins: thanks
<Rene_> scary*
<k1l_> Rene_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1219337  see comment #9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1219337 in sudo (Ubuntu Vivid) "Users can change the clock without authenticating, allowing them to locally exploit sudo." [Low,Triaged]
<dreamon> MonkeyDust, so its not possible to use different DE without changing the look of the other. thats strange..
<Rene_> i find i peculuar that it's not an issue because they can own me in 100 other ways, im starting to get slowly scared now
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  but a theme changes the look of the DE
<nbusrone> May I know what is the different at software nvidia driver update version ? legacy vs binary ?
<Rene_> thanks
<k1l_> Rene_: and think of that even linus torwalds said it was pure nonsense that you need root permissions to set the clock etc. so stop making a drama here now!
<acz32> dreamon: are you speaking english? what do you mean by change the look of the other?
<Rene_> wow oke , i didnt know asking for a solution to something was making drama
<k1l_> Rene_: if you install faulty software (aka virus) it will not make you safe to need root permissions to set the clock.
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  a DE is different layout, but a theme is the look of the layout you ar using
<Rene_> i like to plug every hole i encounter, is this wrong ?
<daftykins> Rene_: let me get this straight, your entire conversation here is about thinking it's a security issue that someone doesn't need a password to change the time on your computer?
<acz32> Rene_: no, but debian is not vulnerable to that so different distros have different philosophy. some are more secure by default than others
<k1l_> Rene_: i already told you that this is not a security issue. its a feature that you can set the clock without root permission.
<dreamon> acz32, its not my main language .. sorry. I cant adjust window colors in gnome-session-fallback. gnome-tool-tweak does not that job.
<Rene_> and im just asking if its possible to switch off the feature
<k1l_> Rene_: so calling it a security issue on your side, even i already answered and explained it, is just plain rude
<Rene_> im not bullying anybody :D
<acz32> it's a feature to ubuntu. try telling that to openbsd or debian and they will call it a bug
<Rene_> oke some feature turn off request are not permitted in here, i was unaware im sorry
<zykotick9> acz32: +1
<daftykins> Rene_: it's more the terrible way that you have approached this discussion that isn't welcome
<AlexPortable> kunji: preferably offline
<AlexPortable> Don't always have internet
<k1l_> Rene_: you are not the only one these days who thinks he  is a real clever one and tries to make a drama in here. so dont blame us if you came in thinking you can show the ubuntu users how clever you are.
<nbusrone> May I know what is the different at software nvidia driver update legacy vs binary ? and version ?
<MonkeyDust> Rene_  paranoid != clever
<lotuspsychje> nbusrone: use the driver that works best for your system
<petrvs> AlexPortable: sounds like you want to reduce to two colors
<kunji> AlexPortable: GIMP should work nicely then
<Rene_> k1l, im asking very politely a question, and aghain and again u acuse me of making drama, sad realy sad
<Rene_> i still dont have an awnser for the question, but i guess im not allowed to ask it in here
<Rene_> im not claiming oto be an computer expert
<k1l_> Rene_: 1. see how you entered the room. 2. you still blame us 3. i answered that questions 4. i linked the bug where you can contribute if you think that is a bug
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Rene_
<ubottu> Rene_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rene_> im just a gamer using ubuntu, trying to lock down potential security holes
<ikonia> Rene_: you can set whatever permissions you want on your machine
<aktx> http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Mysterious-Lights-Spotted-Above-San-Diego-301729021.html
<kunji> Rene_: Isn't there an answer in the link you posted, they show setting it so that you always need to supply a password when using sudo (disabling the grace period).
<ikonia> Rene_: ubuntu is meant to be customized to the users needs, so set whatever config you feel best
<lotuspsychje> aktx: no spam links here please
<aktx> lotuspsychje, sorry
<petrvs> AlexPortable: maybe Image > Mode > Indexed... > Use black and white... / Color dithering: Floyd-Steinberg (reduced color bleeding)
<kunji> Rene_: This is not really a security hole though..... I mean, there's a reason that they say all bets are off once someone has physical access to a machine.
<nbusrone> lotuspsychje : how do I know which is best for system ? there are version 304.125, 331.113 , 340.76 , 349.16 and both legacy and binary
<daftykins> nbusrone: what is your card?
<damascene> Hi, How to debug keyboard layout switching issues? GNOME Shell 3.12.2 Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<k1l_> damascene: there is a shortcut for switchting, something about alt+shift or such, maybe you press that accidently
<damascene> I know the shortcut, the problem is that it sometimes get broken. it happened after I installed gnome shell
<damascene> it keep working until I run libreoffice or the screen got locked. but that does not happen always. I failed to detect the real issue
<peepsalot> i just upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and now abiword inexplicably opens to a blank document whenever ubuntu starts
<peepsalot> how can I tell what is causing it to stat
<peepsalot> start
<fermion> hello, can smb help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132&page=11&s=9617acf9d6894c8a8ef1d303c008a3bf   i am able at the login to press the ctrl+alt+f1 and get to the tty1
<nbusrone> daftykins : nvidia gtx550
<daftykins> nbusrone: 349 would likely be fine
<Happy_the_Exceed> How can I make Ubuntu Unity hyper sensitive as it used to be (the first version of ubuntu with unity DE installed.) -- In 14.10, with the current sensitivity settings (and changing it to make it more sensitive.) The left-side tray doesn't pop up with high sensitivity as it used to.
<Happy_the_Exceed> slide-out*
<fermion> daftykins, i can get in the tty
<daftykins> fermion: is this machine connected to the internet?
<nbusrone> daftykins : ok , legacy or binary ?
<daftykins> nbusrone: i don't really expect you to be seeing both. can you share a screenshot via imgur.com ?
<fermion> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> fermion: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit"
<_123design_> I am trying to install an 14.04 to an old laptop, the screen has dimmed and now asks for a password
<lotuspsychje> _123design_: type your password to unlock..
<_123design_> anyone knows the default password for the installer user ubunut?
<daftykins> there is no password.
<_123design_> I wrote user ubuntu on the screen where asks for user and pass
<_123design_> tryed empty
<_123design_> invalid password
<_123design_> oh, crap
<lotuspsychje> _123design_: if you installed ubuntu, it must have asked you to set a password right?
<jerry_langhun> hi  why ssh sucessful until i ping the pc
<_123design_> I had NOT installed it
<_123design_> still in the live cd mode
<_123design_> now unlocked
<s_spiff> hey guys... does anyone here have issues with the gui when resume from a suspended state? My laptop goes into suspennd mode when I close the lid. When I open the laptop, most of the gui is blacked out. I log in (basically just type my pasword and hit enter since I can't see anything on the screen) and the system resumes messed up. Can't see the panel, open windows, etc.
<lotuspsychje> _123design_: then its like daftykins says, no pass
<_123design_> yes
<_123design_> it is
<Mr-Potter> Hi is it really worth migrating from 14.10 to 15.04?
<_123design_> but there has happened an internal error
<petrvs> Mr-Potter: had you planned on never upgrading? Bad plan
 * Mr-Potter wishes he'd just plumped for 14.04 :P
<k1l_> Mr-Potter: in 3 months ends the support for 14.10 so you got to upgrade in that timeframe
<_123design_> now I see the desktop, but my work has gone in the toilet
<Mr-Potter> petrvs: No I never planned on that, I planned on upgrading when neccessary if not more often
<compdoc> 14.04 for me for a couple years, at least
<Mr-Potter> k1l_: Yeah that's true thank you
<Mr-Potter> compdoc: How good
<Mr-Potter> TBH I think I'll just side step to Windows 8
<compdoc> windows 10
<lotuspsychje> please dont discuss windows here
<kunji> Mr-Potter: You should use either the latest release or the LTS one unless you have a good reason not to.  Same goes for Windows though, with good reasons becoming fewer and fewer.
<fermion> daftykins, i dont know why but in the tty i get the "login incorrect" warning    https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmehx3i8xswx895/20150501_161402.JPG?dl=0&oref=e&n=50550987
<Mr-Potter> Maybe eventually install the latest LTS version on the side
<Mr-Potter> kunji: OK thanks got it
<Mr-Potter> Why cant we discuss windows
<petrvs> not #windows
<Mr-Potter> alright
<k1l_> Mr-Potter: ##windows is the windows channel. we focus on ubuntu support in here.
<kunji> Mr-Potter: because it's off topic, I guess it would be fair game in the corresponding off topic channel.
<daftykins> fermion: that must be the wrong username
<Mr-Potter> kunji: OK thanks understood
<fermion> i am using the username that i have at the login screen
<fermion> and i get the same result
<gianpaolo> o a
<gianpaolo> scusate sono su ubuntu studio e vorrei metterci linux mint
<gianpaolo> come faccio?
<ioria> english here, please
<daftykins> fermion: then it is wrong
<daftykins> or your password is wrong
<kunji> Actually, question: does the open source radeon driver support switching active graphics cards yet?  What ATI calls Enduro.
<gianpaolo> i'm on ubuntu studio and i want to put linux mint
<fermion> daftykins perhaps because i login with nomodeset thare is some info list?
<ioria> gianpaolo, you can use virtualbox, or dual boot
<gianpaolo> i'm on a partitioned hard disk already
<segaboy> gianpaolo, why don't you just install cinnamon as your desktop environment for Ubuntu Studio?
<fermion> at the login screen i have the jojo username, and i remember the password. this problem in my system is recent
<daftykins> fermion: booting with nomodeset won't change your username
<gianpaolo> i'd like to cancel ubuntu studio here and put linux mint instead
<daftykins> fermion: oh so this worked fine before?
<ioria> gianpaolo, do you wanna just a DE or a system ?
<k1l_> gianpaolo: then boot a linux mint usb and install it. but you will need to ask linux mint support for help oin that
<k1l_> !mint | gianpaolo
<ubottu> gianpaolo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fermion> daftykins, and my ubuntu has worked for some time, but i updated the drivers and i think that caused the problem
<segaboy> gianpolo, the installer for Mint will allow you to delete the partitions you already have.
<daftykins> fermion: ah, nvidia driver update?
<fermion> yah
<ausjke> speng the whole morning fighting with sshd
<gianpaolo> no i just want to know how i can format the partition with ubuntu studio
<uskerine> hi, I would like to specify a custom X11 resource (Mwm*resizeBorderWidth: 3)
<ausjke> tried increase MaxAuthTries in sshd_config, restart it, then try login with wrong passwords, it always quit after 3 tries?
<k1l_> gianpaolo: you cant format the partition while you use the partition.
<uskerine> in which file should that be included?
<k1l_> gianpaolo: boot a linux mint usb/dvd and use their installer
<ioria> gianpaolo, if you want to delete ubuntu, it'll be task of the new insatller
<gianpaolo> okay 'll try
<ioria> *installer
<gianpaolo> thanks guys
<kunji> gianpaolo: Umm, gparted, but you can't format the partition that gparted is running on, for I think obvious reasons.
<gianpaolo> i'll try from windows
<kunji> gianpaolo: you can do it during the Mint install, or using the liveCD of Mint or Ubuntu-Studio.
<gianpaolo> ok
<skinux> I noticed that there are a lot of 'backup' directories in various places, altogether which are taking up several Gigs of disk space. Is there an easy way to free up that space or do I have to manually empty all of the various directories?
<kunji> skinux:eh?  Where did those come from?
<skinux> I don't know. I did a disk-wide search for 'backup' and found a bunch of directories.
<Voyage> How to find a file (in a directory and all sub directories) that might have a "specific string"?
<mcphail> Voyage: grep, ack or ag
<skinux> Voyage: read up on the 'find' command.
<ActionParsnip> githogori: use gparted
<fermion> daftykins, is the ubuntu login name the same that i must enter in the tty1?
<daftykins> fermion: your account username, yes
<petrvs> Voyage: grep -r would be the brute force way
<fermion> but is the same?
<kunji> skinux: Hmm, normally I wouldn't expect them to take much diskspace on a normal linux install unless there is some software running to make them.  Did you set up the backups software in the settings?
<petrvs> Voyage: depending on what's in the dirs, find'ing all the text files first might be worthwhile
<daftykins> fermion: don't ask me :)
<skinux> kunji: I don't remember doing so, but I'll check.
<fermion> daftykins, why? i am not sure about that..
<skinux> I'm not finding any settings about backups.
<daftykins> fermion: i don't really have any suggestions if you say your username does not work
<fermion> daftykins, but is the same as that one from the ubuntu login screen?
<kunji> skinux: All Settings -> Backups doesn't exist on your machine, or it's not set to make any backups?
<daftykins> fermion: for the third time, yes :)
<kunji> skinux: Should actually be accessible right from the main menu under the name Backups
<skinux> I'm using Unity, only general settings thing I can find is for KDE.
<fermion> daftykins, at the login screen when i select the guest and i click enter then i also get a balck screen and i get back to the login
<arulmagi> hi everyone! can i install other desktop environments in kubuntu?
<daftykins> fermion: yeah i know
<petrvs> arulmagi: yup
<skinux> Found it. No, automatic backups are NOT enabled.
<kunji> skinux: What if you want to change your background?  Isn't it right click on the background -> Change Desktop Background?
<daftykins> !recovery | fermion use this and login as root, remount the hard disk as read-write then try "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then reboot
<ubottu> fermion use this and login as root, remount the hard disk as read-write then try "sudo apt-get purge nvidia* " then reboot: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Voyage> petrvs,  thanks
<kunji> skinux: And then that takes you to All Settings -> Appearance, so you could then click on where it says All Settings.
<arulmagi> in that case,how to install cinammon flavor in kubuntu?
<skinux> I already found 'Backups' settings. Automatic backups are NOT enabled.
<mustmodify> I know this is mildly OT and I can do the googling on my own, need a push. What is the name for the characters that cause logs or consoles to show colors?
<kunji> skinux: Ah, ok, that's what I was asking.  Are these backup files you're finding scattered around the filesystem?
<mustmodify> I want to filter those out from files before I load them in vim.
<skinux> Appears so, yes. I did the search again so I can provide some information on locations.
<skinux> Here's one: /sys/firmware/efi/vars/SecureStateBackup-d710a718-c02a-4658-a0ce-69820a7e8d24
<tgm4883> mustmodify: you sure you don't have some vim addon for syntax highlighting
<nell> my display messed up after installing nvidia drivers for my thinkpad [14.04]
<nell> before: http://a.pomf.se/hzzvdy.png   after: http://a.pomf.se/qbknax.png
<skinux> And /sys/firmware/efi/vars/BackupPlatformLang-59d1c24f-50f1-401a-b101-f33e0daed443 although those directories are not even half of a MB.
<nell> all the tabs and window decorations are big
<ioria> mustmodify, for ano there is a .nanorc, don't rememer for vim
<ioria> nano
<kunji> skinux: Hmm, I don't even have a /sys/firmware/efi, I just have acpi and memmap in there.  If none of them are popping out as being significantly big, then they're probably being created by local tools that expect them.  (like how many tools will make a backup of xorg.conf before messing with it).  I don't think there will be a global way to manage them or that you would recover much space.
<ActionParsnip> nell: what is the output of:   lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<XenophonF> is it possible to setup an encrypted swap with an ephemeral key?
<ActionParsnip> nell: use http://pastie.org or similar to host
<nell> http://sprunge.us/QRTO
<nell> i just applied 349.16 and i gotta reset to set changes i tink
<nell> reboot* sorry. I have the Quadro 1000M
<ActionParsnip> nell: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-346 nvidia-opencl-icd-304    will help clean up, you could try:   sudo nvidia-xconfig      then use the xorg.conf file to set the resolution
<simon_> hello
<ActionParsnip> nell: are you planning to run 3D games in Ubuntu ?
<flexi7> hi
<flexi7> how do you enable remote ports for e.g. 6311 ?
<nell> ActionParsnip its for this one program that uses openGL, its not really a game but its 3D
<ActionParsnip> flexi7: by default, ubuntu allows all incoming traffic
<nell> [it's a 3D web browser im testing for Virtual/Augmented Reality research]
<ActionParsnip> nell: I see
<XenophonF> i guess there isn't a way to create and mount a luks container in one step, so i can't just let cryptsetup read 128 bytes or something from /dev/urandom
<nell> upon invoking sudo dpkg -P nvidia-346 nvidia-opencl-icd-304
<nell> do I reboot?
<ActionParsnip> nell: worth a try
<XenophonF> looks like i'd have to generate a random key, save it somewhere, etc. - which kind of defeats the purpose of have a swap partition encrypted with a one-time key
<nell> I'll brb then
<daftykins> flexi7: open it on your router first
<stacks88> I tried to google, maybe im not googling the right things. Can someone point me to where I can find out when 14.04 LTS support ends? Like its long term release right? but for how long
<stacks88> until what year
<daftykins> stacks88: 5 years from release, so 2019 April 30th
<stacks88> Thank you daftykins
<flexi7> i ll try it
<stacks88> Is it always 5 years from release?
<daftykins> this information is freely available online
<stacks88> Or just this one particular one
<daftykins> only for LTS
<daftykins> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<stacks88> ok
<flexi7> worked thx
<ActionParsnip> stacks88: LTS is 5 years support, so will end in April 2019
<ActionParsnip> stacks88: the version numbers make calculating that stuff a snap
<stacks88> By using LTS, that means that I don't have to upgrade to a newer version (thats not LTS) and that also means that the packages will be updated and considered secure, correct?
<ActionParsnip> stacks88: yes, and tested to be solid
<kunji> stacks88: packages will receive security upgrades and will eventually be upgraded to newer versions, they may not always be the latest versions though.
<stacks88> kunji understood, thanks
<stacks88> On my ubuntu server 14.04.2 LTS, ive ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade.. all packages updated, except it says The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic -- so does this mean that I should do apt-get dist-upgrade ? And that will upgrade the kernel, BUT still keep me on LTS, correct? and the only way to upgrade PAST LTS is to do:
<stacks88> do-release-upgrade , correct?
<stacks88> in other words, apt-get dist-upgrade is not going to push me off LTS (to a non-lts)
<kunji> stacks88: dist-upgrade
<stacks88> want to remain on LTS*
<kunji> stacks88: right
<stacks88> ok great
<stacks88> and sorry one last thing (i think), by doing dist-upgrade, will the new kernel already be in effect or will it require a reboot?
<petrvs> reboot almost certainly
<stacks88> ok
<petrvs> don't think Ubuntu has any ksplice/kexec stuff setup
<petrvs> few distros have
<petrvs> some might argue few would even want to
<petrvs> patching huge spanking new security vulnerabilities is great, but in general, the solution to 100% uptime is redundant servers
<ActionParsnip> stacks88: in the kernel 4.0 and onwards it wont be required
<stacks88> thats cool
<petrvs> ActionParsnip: rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> petrvs: wont be needed to change kernel
<petrvs> that is cool
<charlie_sanders> anyone have an epson scanner / printer ?  If so, how do you initiate a scan ?
<petrvs> patches <3
<ActionParsnip> charlie_sanders: use simple scan or xsane
<nell> ActionParsnip I'm inside TTY cuz my screen is black
<charlie_sanders> ActionParsnip, simple-scan sounds more my speed :)  checking it out
<kunji> charlie_sanders: just an FYI, simple scan is also xsane, just with a simplified interface.
<ActionParsnip> nell: then reinstall the driver package, may help
<charlie_sanders> ActionParsnip, kunji works!  I already had it installed apparently
<kunji> ^_^
<dajonesy> hi.  when I logged on today, my file manager app fonts were too large.
<nell> gunna remove 349
<dajonesy> I installed a different file manager, but I would like to understand the problem if possible.
<dhruvasagar> Hi guys
<petrvs> hi guy
<ioria> dajonesy, well, in edit-preferences, usually you can set the icon scale
<EriC^^> dajonesy: you probably pressed ctrl+mouse scroll
<JustPie__work> Hey all, I'm running into a rather strange issue. If i type rm -rf /dir name. It gives me the following message "rm: cannot remove ‘annotations/’: Directory not empty" The permissions are correct and are set to 777... Could anyone shead some light on this?
<EriC^^> JustPie__work: who do you own the dir? and the dir before it?
<EriC^^> JustPie__work: type ls -ld . ..
<JustPie__work> EriC^^:  root does
<EriC^^> for both dirs?
<JustPie__work> yeah
<EriC^^> you can't delete it, you need sudo
<JustPie__work> its a vagrant machine, even if i use sudo it doesn't work
<JustPie__work> gives the same error
<EriC^^> type lsattr
<EriC^^> lsattr /dir
<Eldunar> Hello. I have a problem with empathy. I can not log into facebook chat via empathy. Pidgin works well with facebook.
<somsip> Eldunar: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/facebook-chat-api-empathy-pidgin-stop-working
<xangua> Eldunar: facebook has shutted down their XMPP  servers
<JustPie__work> EriC^^:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10963344/
<Eldunar> so there is no way in trying with empathy?
<Eldunar> just stick with pidgin?
<xangua> it still works in pidgin for mee too, but probably will stop soon
<Eldunar> damn;/ so nvm thanks for info guys:) have  a nice day :)
<stacks88> on this digitalocean KVM vps, I have: Linux digitalocean 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP , so I ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade , and let it update The following packages will be upgraded: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic and said new packages will be installed:   linux-headers-3.13.0-51 linux-headers-3.13.0-51-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-51-generic
<stacks88> linux-image-extra-3.13.0-51-generic .. i ended up typing reboot, but noticed that when it came back its still 3.11.0-12 Linux digitalocean 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP.. Was I suppose to type update-grub before rebooting ?
<daftykins> stacks88: no - and read digitalocean's guides on what you can do about what kernel is running
<stacks88> ah ok so its different for them, ok then
<stacks88> i assumed since it was kvm it would be the same as any other real machine
<dajonesy> right guys, user can zoom fonts (cntl+-, or cntl+scroll) but the problem is the smallest fonts are displayed gianormously, about 16 lines/screen
<daftykins> stacks88: well the fact DO email you a root password right away is a sure sign it's not a normal ubuntu machine :>
<dajonesy> no other application seems to be troubled in this way.  only the default file manager app.
<stacks88> what you described, even on a real dedicated machine, how hard would it be to auto install ubuntu and then define a temporary root password
<stacks88> and email it
<kk0710> any network guru's in here who want to look at the last few entries in my sylog and help me figure out what is going on with my realtek wireless adapter?  I was having problems from the get go but thought I had them figured out by following some instructions in the forums but then I got a response from a bug report I sent in and told to update the firmware on my router, now the problem is back but 10 times worse and I have no clue anymore.
<fermion> daftykins and ubottu, i have entered in the recovery mode and i run that that command and i got the following: https://www.dropbox.com/s/34oag6h8sp9fv4b/20150501_173041.JPG?dl=0
<daftykins> kk0710: if you updated router firmware, factory reset it and configure it again from scratch
<ioria> kk0710, lsusb ?
<daftykins> fermion: it's sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<XenophonF> ah i figured out how to do the encrypted swap
<kk0710> daftykins, I am only having problems on one laptop and only when boted into unbuntu?
<daftykins> kk0710: i would do it regardless.
<XenophonF> you have to add something like "cryptswap0 /dev/disk/by-partlabel/swap0 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-xts-plain64,hash=sha512" to /etc/crypttab
<XenophonF> and then you can run "cryptdisks_start cryptswap0"
<daftykins> XenophonF: nobody is doing your setup so it's absolutely pointless you sharing this
<XenophonF> daftykins: my apologies - i'll leave the channel
<kk0710> daftykins, ok I wil ad it to my list of things to do, I am also going to do a fresh install of 14.04 on here and start everything from scratch.  I am almost to the point of buying an ubuntu safe laptop and getting rid of this  thing
<kk0710> ioria, I assume you meant lspci?
<ioria> kk0710, it's not a usb wifi adapter ?
<daftykins> kk0710: sounds like a good idea, or just getting a supported wifi card
<kk0710> daftykins, would you mind taking a look at my syslog, I tailed it last night and there were some wlan0 entries the last 8 hours
<stacks88> okay but on a real machine (dedicated server), i have a ubuntu box that is 14.04.2, it says The following packages have been kept back:  linux-image-generic linux-image-server -- so for this actual machine, i would do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , and then reboot? Or would i do update-grub first *then* reboot? wanting to stay on LTS
<kk0710> daftykins, supposedly this card is supported and again I had it going just fine for a while, twice actually but then something happens and it starts acting up again
<fermion> daftykins
<fermion> ubottu
<fermion> i love u
<fermion> that solved my problem
<fermion> where ar u to give u a hug?
<kk0710> daftykins, it is a RTL8188EE and there are a couple of fixes listed throughout the unbuntu forums, the one with backports seemed to work just fine, I was getting max speed on transmission Dl's without interrupt but then bug report guy told me to update my firmware and I didn't think it could hurt lol
<kk0710> ioria, no it is ia build in wireless adapter
<daftykins> fermion: we are legion, we are everywhere and nowhere
<daftykins> fermion: by the way ubottu is a bot, i told her to give you the earlier link
<guilherme> Hi
<kk0710> ok well here is a paste of the last few hours of my syslog.
<kk0710> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10963440/
<fermion> guilherme, we are not very hellowish here, buit anyway, hello
<dajonesy> here is a better description of the problem: file manager icon images scale properly with cntl+scroll changes, but text is persistently displayed in max font size regardless of zoom
<guilherme> Lol, it's been about 10+ that I had connected to IRC
<guilherme> Glad to be b
<guilherme> *back
<daftykins> guilherme: ok, support channel only in here though please - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kk0710> what really bothers me about this wireless adapter is that the EE doesn't have a download on the realtek website
<daftykins> kk0710: you don't download drivers in Linux land anyway
<daftykins> very Windows mentality that :>
<comodo_dragon> :D
<kk0710> daftykins, perhaps my syntax was incorrect, allow me to clarify lol
<daftykins> i think i follow you ok
<kk0710> daftykins, actually my syntax comes right from ubuntu lol
<daftykins> wat
<kk0710> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LinuxWireless number 13
<nullbyte_> how can I install Mac OS X style panel and i want to remove default one in left?
<xangua> nullbyte_: you mean a "dock" not a panel
<nullbyte_> yes dock
<daftykins> your best bet is to not use unity.
<xangua> and you may banna try gnome fallback mode
<nell> the directions to install nvidia drivres on ubuntu are really confusing
<xangua> or any other desktop enviroment
<storn> kk0710: your syslog suggests that you are being authenticated and deauthenticated in a cyclic manner
<kk0710> storn, that is basically what I thought too but wasn't sure if that was a clue to the specific problem?  I am in the process of backing up this laptop then going to restore it to factory then do a clean install of 14.04, while doing this I will reset the router too once I figur eout how but want to be prepared if it does not fix the problem.   Also thank you for looking at it!
<nbusrone> daftykins : Sorry for the late reply the nvidia version http://imgur.com/mtu1AY9
<MonkeyDust> nullbyte_  install cairo dock, logout, switch, login
<nullbyte_> MonkeyDust: cairo from where is the question
<MonkeyDust> nullbyte_  and if you're in 15.04: there's "plank"
<MonkeyDust> nullbyte_  from the software sources
<nullbyte_> ok
<nullbyte_> what is a plank?
<nullbyte_> where is that
<xangua> a dock
<ioria> kk0710, what kernel are you using ?
<MonkeyDust> nullbyte_  the software center, if you like
<kk0710> 3.13.0-49-generic
<nullbyte_> MonkeyDust: yes done, i am with plank now:)
<nullbyte_> MonkeyDust: : how can i disable default dock in left
<ioria> kk0710, have you already tried the backport solution ?
<kk0710> ioria, yes and it worked until I updated my firmware
<kk0710> ioria, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264505 post number 5 is what I did
<ioria> kk0710, firmware on your router  or in ubuntu ?
<kk0710> ioria, the problem was I was getting instructions from the bug report guy of things to try too and I did a lot of other things so I can't pinpoint the exactly problem
<kk0710> ioria, on my router
<kk0710> that is why I am going to do a full reset of the router and fresh install and go immediately to the backport solution
<ioria> kk0710, the simple router reset didn't work ?
<kk0710> I mean I did a power down on it if that is what you mean
<ioria> kk0710, no
<ioria> kk0710, you have to follow the manual,   on mine you have to press for 10 secs on a specific button
<kk0710> im looking now
<kk0710> but I dont have issues with any other devices on wireless
<kk0710> not even this laptop when it is in windows
<geri> post ubuntu
<geri> paste
<geri> how can a paste from ubuntu cmd line?
<kk0710> geri ctrl shift c
<geri> kk0710: not that
<kk0710> geri, then clarify your question
<geri> cat file | url_paste_service
<SCHAAP137> you want to output a pastbin from the terminal itself?
<genii> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kk0710> ah
<nbt> geri: echo just testing!  | nc termbin.com 9999
<gspe> Hi, this morning I was cleaning my desk and I turned off the power with the pc on. Now I am not able to boot the pc in UEFI mode I have tested usb too but noting, I was not able to boot anymore. Some one can suggest me something to try? Thank you
<SchrodingersScat> gspe: you weren't even able to boot into usb?  that sounds like a problem
<gspe> Yes correct, first I think at some hardware failure, but after some test I discovered that is the UEFI bios
<gspe> Legacy Bios boot but UEFI not
<sai> hello
<ioria> gspe did you check the power-on option in uefi ?
<sai> i have a server listening on unix socket, what software should i use to connect to it
<SCHAAP137> sai, that depends on what you're serving
<Parsi> i want to remove ruby2 and keep ruby1.9.3 in ubuntu
<Parsi> would you please help me?
<Parsi> ruby 2.2.1p85 (2015-02-26 revision 49769) [i686-linux]
<Parsi> current ruby version
<OerHeks> Parsi,  how did you install ruby2 ?
<karl_> anyone hve any ideas why I can't get my plex server to see my external drive.  I changed plex's primary group from nouser to my username so it definitely has permission but will not do anything with it
<ikonia> define "can't see"
<karl_> ikonia if I go to /media/username there are no further options to click on, it shows "My Passport" on the main options page but when I click on it it does nothing
<Parsi> OerHeks, as i remember it was pre-installed
<ikonia> karl_: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<OerHeks> Parsi, what ubuntu version  are you on?
<karl_> ikonia, 14.04 lts fresh installed last night
<Parsi> 14
<ikonia> karl_: what file system is on the external disk
<Parsi> OerHeks
<karl_> ntfs for for crossplatform
<ikonia> ok - will use the "mount" command to see if it's mounted first of all
<ikonia> if it's not mounted, nothing else matters
<OerHeks> Parsi, 14.04 lts got 1.9.3 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby
<karl_> ikonia, am I incorrect ina ssuming that if I can see the files on it that it is not mounted?
<ikonia> karl_: if you can see the files - it's mounted
<ikonia> karl_: but if you can see the files what's the problem ?
<OerHeks> Parsi i guess you have 14.10
<Parsi> OerHeks, i'm using a vbox image file
<karl_> ikonia, I said I can see the files no problem on unbuntu, but plex won't see them despite putting it in my usergroup
<Parsi> OerHeks, i don't know maybe the the one who created the image file installed it
<ikonia> karl_: because it's nft - it's being mounted as a userspace mount
<ikonia> so only your user can access it - that is because you are using nfts
<ikonia> (which is mounted via fuse)
<k_sze> What's the easiest way to test that conntrack is working?
<OerHeks> Parsi, get or make yourself a 14.04 lts vdi
<Parsi> OerHeks, thank you
<k_sze> hmm, I just installed conntrack using apt-get
<yerata> Is there any open source webb vulnebility scanners written in c++?
<k_sze> but `conntrack -E` gives me "Can't open handler"
<karl_> ikonia, yes but I added plex to my group?
<ikonia> karl_: so ?
<karl_> ugh
<karl_> I not trying to be obtuse dude vbut I don't understand your point
<OerHeks> k_sze, try 'sudo conntrack -C'
<ikonia> it's user spac mount
<ikonia> space
<karl_> ok and???
<ikonia> a user outside your userspace won't see it
<stacks88> Does anyone know what font this is, on ubuntu? http://i.imgur.com/NYv8CFJ.png , saw it when i bring up console
<karl_> ok so what is the workaround?
<ioria> maybe the issue is adding to   plugdev
<ikonia> don't use the wong file systems
<ikonia> or mount it globally read only
<karl_> yes I thought it would belong to plugdev group too but it belongs to karl
<karl_> so I added plex to the karl group thinking that would fix it
<ikonia> it's a permission
<ikonia> a group is not a userspace
<ioria> groups plex ?
<karl_> ioria, right now it is in group "karl"
<karl_> it was in group nogroup and I thought that was the problem
<karl_> so I did an ls -l and my passport was karl karl
<ioria> just karl ? nothing else ?
<karl_> so I moved plex to group karl thinking I was clevery but apparently im an idiot
<karl_> currently nothing else
<fazer> hi, I'm trying to upload  a patched package to PPA with dput, but I'm getting errors like: "Uploading qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4ppa1.dsc: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error" and "errors: [Errno 110] Connection timed out"
<ikonia> fazer: you don't upload the package
<ikonia> you upload the fixes and let it build the package on the platform
<karl_> so I am not sure whichi group to put plex in and what permissions need to be adjusted
<fazer> ikonia: I know, I'm doing that
<ikonia> fazer: cool, so what's the problem ?
<karl_> and FYI I am not using the "wrong" file system
<fazer> ikonia: I'm invoking this command: dput ppa:foo/ppa qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4ppa1_source.changes
<ikonia> karl_: well you are
<fazer> ikonia: it checks the signatures, then tries to upload files
<karl_> Linux can see NTFS and I need portability
<ikonia> karl_: yes itt can
<fazer> ikonia: and then it ends with "Uploading qtbase-opensource-src_5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4ppa1.dsc: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error"
<ikonia> karl_: but it needs to mount using a userspace file system
<ikonia> or userspace mount I should say
<OerHeks> ikonia, would adding plex to plugdev group solve this ntfs issue? or is it just the mount option 'UUID=...  /media/mountpoint ntfs-3g permissions,auto 0 0"
<karl_> is there a way I can just force this to mount under plugdev?
<ikonia> fazer: so the server is having an internal error
<karl_> or can you tell me the specifics of the permissions I need to change?
<ikonia> OerHeks: the group plugdev won't do anyhing as thats just a file system / group - this is within a userspace, the user outside the current user is trying to access it
<ikonia> yoyu can set the mount UID which is the user it will mount the disk as, but then you'll hit the reverse problem
<karl_> looks like I am doing a windows server then
<ikonia> thats another optioin
<ikonia> if that fits the needs better,
<karl_> well I seem to be having way too many problems with ubuntu lately, gotta say I am very surprised there isn't a simple work around  for this
<ikonia> karl_: ntfs is the wrong file system
<ioria> karl   where 's the mount point ?
<karl_> im resetting my laptop now trying to figure a networking problem out and was hoping to at least getg this figured out while I waited on that
<ikonia> it's not a supported file system - hence why it uses "fuse"
<karl_> well I need portability
<ikonia> a simple read of the fuse doc suggest the allow_other parameter mayy work, but may cause you more problems
<karl_> and in fact doesn't ubuntu create ntfs usb's when creating startup disks
<karl_> how is it not supported?
<sjmikem> redshift seems to make my touchpad die frequently.  Switching to console mode and back (Ctrl-F2, Ctrl-F7) restores it.  Any ideas how to fix?
<ikonia> karl_: no, it doesn't use NFTS
<ikonia> karl_: it's not supported as it's a microsoft file system that someone has tried to reverse engineer
<ikonia> and done a great job I may add
<ikonia> but there are limits or complexities
<ikonia> eg: no permissions support
<hkrrsx> morning
<zuron7>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER zuron7 pjbcsxkvyesy
<karl_> well I am stuck because I want to use this drive as a backup device for multiple operating systems when needed
<zuron7> well, crap
<karl_> maybe I should just buy an internal drive
<ikonia> thats not very portible
<xangua> zuron7: no numbers or symbols in your password¿
<BluesKaj> zuron7, wrong textbox , try the server, but change the pw
<karl_> this unit runs an ssd which is too small for media
<ikonia> I don't understand what that has to do with it
<ikonia> you said you need portable disk - then say you'll buy an internal
<ikonia> that doesn't seem very portable
<karl_> you aren't understanding me
<ioria> karl   where 's the mount point ? in /media ?
<zuron7> I realised after pasting it in.
<karl_> really wow? lol
<zuron7> Thanks anyway.
<karl_> I meant buy another internal disk for my media server
<karl_> ioria, he is right it is under my username
<ioria> karl   /media is used by the system ,  try another point
<ikonia> used by the system ?
<ikonia> what /
<ioria> ikonia no ?
<ikonia> ioria: no whaht ?
<ikonia> what
<ioria> "media is a System Folder for exclusive use by the System to mount and unmount removable devices."
<ikonia> no
<bigred15> Does anyone else get a ridiculous amount of Ubuntu "system error" popups?
<ikonia> it a directory like any other
<area51pilot> list
<skinux> How many apps are there developed/being developed using Ubuntu SDK (desktop, not mobile) ?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  #ubuntu-offtopic
<FloKat> hi
<nullbyte_> how can i disable default dock in left?
<segaboy> hi FloKat :)
<FloKat> :p
<yerata> Is there any opensouce sqli vulnebility scanner written in c/c++?
<daftykins> nullbyte_: as i said earlier you're better off using non-unity if you want to turn your ubuntu install into something looking like a Mac *spits*
<nullbyte_> daftykins: did you use gnome.extensions.org?
<daftykins> nullbyte_: i do not use desktop ubuntu
<xangua> nullbyte_: if you want yo use gnome extensions, you need to run gnome-shell, not unity
<FloKat> I think I have a display problem with my Software center... Vanilla display : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/sites/ubuntu-fr.org/files/screenshots/12.10/4_Logitheque.png // Mine : http://postimg.org/image/6f4bsil8f/
<FloKat> Maybe some missing packages ?
<fazer> ikonia: I fixed my problem by changing upload method to sftp and putting ssh public key  on launchpad
<useruser> Hello, I have a old dell inspiron n4010 with Ubuntu, I think I need an upgrade, Can I put SSD on it or should I buy a new laptop?
<compdoc> useruser, an ssd will help a lot. do you want to keep it?
<daftykins> useruser: depends on the rest of the hardware spec as to whether it's worth bothering
<useruser> compdoc:  If I add an SSD, I can buy a better new one in a couple of months
<compdoc> useruser, the ssd will be useful for years
<useruser> compdoc:  the laptop have an i3 processor and 3GB RAM, should I add RAM too?
<compdoc> useruser, 3GB isnt too bad. you planning on giving the lapto away later?
<Bashing-om> useruser: In my opinion, there is no such thing as too little ram . I do think of 4 Gigs - now-a-days - as a minimum for what we now do with our computers.
<useruser> compdoc:  I will give it to my brother after buying new laptop, I think he can play enough with it.
<darthanubis> 4gb is not needed for facebook
<zuron7> chrome needs 4gb
<darthanubis> yeah, no
<darthanubis> it may use 4gb, but does not need
<useruser> Bashing-om: I think the same, I haven't used that much RAM, It might use little more RAM if I use vagrant or something like that.
<zuron7> theres noticable lag with less than 4gb that's all
<useruser> zuron7: lol :D
<zuron7> there are always other lightweight browsers out there though
<darthanubis> on your machine
<blb3383> so, 15.04 uses systemd i've heard
<Bashing-om> useruser: An acceptable level of performance is doable with 2 Gigs . But 4 is better  !
<darthanubis> yup
<newuser789> any channel for terminal scripting ?
<b4tm4n> so, ubuntu has moved to systemd, but can I still use upstart scripts to start applications?
<zuron7> try #bash
<RepThis1> zerowaitstate: hey you sent me some stuff on fixing my vmware workstation 11 vmnet issue, it worked! Thx for the help.
<newuser789> any channel for terminal scripting ?
<al2o3-cr> newuser789: #bash
<solsTiCe> CB21Woodson
<useruser> any recommendation in buying an SSD? Samsung or kingstone?
<solsTiCe> ok. so every one got my password :-)
<geoffmcc> b4tm4n: i dont think so, but for now, if you prefer you can go back to upstart either for a single boot, or permanant change https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<blb3383> should we use it too?
<blb3383> you password I mean
<b4tm4n> geoffmcc, maybe i'm confused, but it looks like commands like "sudo service networking restart" still work - am i missing something?
<blb3383> well, dumping upstart was a move for the canonical for sure
<geoffmcc> b4tm4n: yeah, me too. trying to get used to it. Maybe you can. I guess I should have not commented as I am not 100% sure. But if you do sudo service xxx status, you will see it is actually using systemd
<blb3383> will canonical dump mir for weston?
<useruser> compdoc:  any recommendation in buying an SSD? Samsung or kingstone?
<darthanubis> blb3383, now your not even being serious
<darthanubis> useruser, whatever is onsale
<segaboy> blb3383, they would get unbelievable amounts of heat changes to a different display server at this point...
<OerHeks> blb3383, no, ubuntu is going to get MIR, not WAYLAND
<al2o3-cr> useruser: samsung evo or if you got the money samsung pro imo
<segaboy> OerHeks, the person asked about Weston, which is not Wayland.  Either way, it's an improbable prospect.
<blb3383> what display server is going to be used on debian?
<OerHeks> segaboy, never heard of weston.
<OerHeks> blb3383, please ask in #debian. this is ubuntu support only.
<blb3383> OerHeks: no, I'm just trying to figure out if they'll switch later to what debian will use
<bazhang> blb3383, try ##linux
<bazhang> blb3383, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<geoffmcc> im at a bit of loss here and cant find answer on google. With both Samba & NFS, when I transfer large amounts of files it uses a bunch of ram, to be expected. However when tranfer is done, I never get it back. I check nmon and there is no cpu use and no disk write. I only get memory back if I unmount the drive. Any ideas why? Should I not be sharing a USB drive?
<OerHeks> blb3383, no, ubuntu is going to get its own package managment too ... so figure out.
<blb3383> OerHeks: so I've heard
<blb3383> what's its name, somethings with s
<SchrodingersScat> !ram | geoffmcc , you mean 'never get it back' like this?
<ubottu> geoffmcc , you mean 'never get it back' like this?: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<b4tm4n> can i still use upstart scripts in 15.04 or do all init scripts need to be systemd?
<blb3383> spotify blocks other words
<b4tm4n> i'm confused becuase it looks like there are tons of upstart scripts in 15.04
<zuron7> Question, is upgrading to 15.04 from 14.04 worth it?
<Bashing-om> b4tm4n: Not running 15.04 as of yet, This https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers may help answer our questions.
<darthanubis> zuron7, no one can answer that for you
<b4tm4n> Bashing-om, yeah, been reading that but not really answering my questions
<darthanubis> but no
<darthanubis> nothing new or exciting. Read online reviews
<zuron7> I mean in terms of stability, how is it?
<zuron7> with regards to systemd
<darthanubis> it's going to vary by machine
<darthanubis> whats stable for me might not be for you
<darthanubis> systemd is systemd
<OerHeks> zuron7,  if you want stable, stick to 14.04 lts
<brainwash> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<blb3383> this new ubuntu package management, are they suppose to ship statically liked stuff?
<OerHeks> stable = boring, cutting edge = fun
<zuron7> yep, i know that
<xangua> !ot | blb3383
<ubottu> blb3383: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zuron7> was just curious about systemd
<zuron7> https://devuan.org/
<OerHeks> blb3383, take a read, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ubuntu-15.10-deb-to-snap
<zuron7> especially after reading that
<darthanubis> zuron7, ask a systemd specific question related to ubuntu support
<darthanubis> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<zuron7> I'm just reading in general
<zuron7> will come back after I know more.
<blb3383> ah, it's called snappy, not spotify
<geoffmcc> SchrodingersScat: I think so.. top says 3314748 and free -m says 2623436. This also explains why even with all the use, if I log in via ssh it tells me i am only using 4%
<k1l_> blb3383: we cant tell you. it needs to be explained on the next UOS first
<SchrodingersScat> geoffmcc: then on the unmount it might decide it definitely doesn't need that anymore.  just a guess.  If you experience an problem then it would be worth looking into, otherwise it's not unusual for things to be kept in ram.
<b4tm4n> without switching back to upstart on 15.04, can I still use upstart scripts?
<geoffmcc> SchrodingersScat: yeah, I think you got it spot on.. Im going to transfer some files again and check agian. I also noticed the same thing while using vagrant. Would only show full mem on restart. I now think wasnt using as much ram as I originally thought. Thanks for the suggestion
<b4tm4n> /etc/init/ still contains tons of upstart scripts
<geoffmcc> b4tm4n: After some thought, I think that is in case you wish to switch back to upstart
<tonyyarusso> I have a system that I'm trying to triple-boot Ubuntu, Debian, and Fedora.  For each of them the / is on a LUKS-encrypted LVM volume, and /boot is on a regular partition (sda1 for Debian, sda2 for Fedora, and sda3 for Ubuntu).  Right now os-prober/update-grub is only detecting Ubuntu.  How do I make it notice the other systems for the grub menu?
<jeffreylevesque> i'm trying to mount a usb to my ubuntu VM
<jeffreylevesque> do all mounts goto /media directory?
<segaboy> jeffreylevesque, what hypervisor?
<geoffmcc> b4tm4n: also it was my understanding that /etc/init is systemd and /etc/init.d was upstart
<brainwash> b4tm4n: still use them? what are you trying to do with them?
<b4tm4n> geoffmcc, /etc/init is upstart
<jeffreylevesque> virtualbox
<brainwash> /etc/init.d is SysV
<SchrodingersScat> jeffreylevesque: afaik they go it /media/$(whoami)/
<jeffreylevesque> shoot ;(
<k1l_> b4tm4n: you still can choose upstart in grub. so the "old" scripts need to be in place
<genii> geoffmcc: /etc/init Upstart, /etc/init.d is both sysvinit and systemd
<b4tm4n> brainwash, i just upgraded to 15.04 because I'm at the beginning stages of a project - I had already written several upstart scripts and am curious if I can use them without reverting back to upstart
<jeffreylevesque> i created a usb filter in vagrant configs - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/iScanner/issues/30#issuecomment-98148465, the definition is correct i think
<kaiioriblack> hola
<brainwash> you can still select upstart in grub? wasn't this option removed after hitting final stage?
<kaiioriblack> alguien en español
<kaiioriblack> XD
<jeffreylevesque> but, when i goto my VM, i don't see anythin in `/media/` directory
<genii> !es | kaiioriblack
<ubottu> kaiioriblack: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<b4tm4n> brainwash, it's beginning to look like i need to rewrite them in systemd
<brainwash> b4tm4n: indeed, try to convert them. should be easy
<brainwash> b4tm4n: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<kaiioriblack> gracias ubottu
<foo> How do I know what version of ubuntu I'm on ?
<b4tm4n> brainwash, not for me... :)
<k1l_> foo: "lsb_release -d"
<brainwash> b4tm4n: just give it a try :P
<b4tm4n> brainwash, oh, i will
<nikolam> I don't have ANY sound on eeepc701, I have Xubuntu 12.04. It's kernel 3.2.0-48-generic
<nikolam> it worked before updates on same hardware
<MonkeyDust> nikolam  that 12.04?
<nikolam> yes
<t5un4m1> hello
<t5un4m1> wondering if anyone has been experiencing these symptoms with ubuntu 15.04: hotkeys ctrl-alt-L stops working randomly, the mouse stops working randomly, trying to establish a pptp vpn connection bc /usr/sbin/pptp crashes
<t5un4m1> also a shutdown causes a restart (but I'm pretty sure this is a kernel bug)
<foo> k1l_: thank you
<foo> Unfortunately, I need to downgrade to PHP 5.3 on Ubuntu 14.04. Any best practice to do this? Currently googling. Finding several answers but problems with the answers.
<MonkeyDust> !downgrade | foo
<ubottu> foo: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<foo> ubottu: That's for downgrading PHP or Ubuntu?
<ubottu> foo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foo> MonkeyDust: ^^
<MonkeyDust> foo  try a newer version of php, but certainly not an older
<foo> eh, this web system we have has some requirements with it. Thanks, I'll keep digging
<nikolam> foo you can try comping older package by gettinng it's sources, but it would probably require other oder packages/libraries, too.
<foo> nikolam: yeah, I saw someone suggest that, but all the results are ridden with errors. Currently looking at options. Thank you!
<Guest18501> Is there some documentation on how to enable automatic startup of svnserve on Ubuntu 15.04, now that it uses systemd? The documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion mentions how to to it with "upstart", but not systemd. I would prefer not to use xinetd.
<nikolam> foo, Maybe running older supported minimal installation release with older package inside, Xen, KVM, Virtualbox, LXC or other VM (docker) could be better.
<chaser> hello everyone!
<foo> nikolam: Docker could be interesting, I didn't think about that. Not a bad idea
<OerHeks> there is a good wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Dro__> hi, how can i delete from line x to line y of a file
<nikolam> foo, just make sure to avoid binary-only precooked VMs you can't reproduce yourself.
<chaser> how can I find the new source list of the mint 17?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chaser> how can I find the new source list of the ubuntu?
<k1l_> chaser: dont try to fool us. ask the mint support please
<OerHeks> chaser, you will find it in their irc channel
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chaser> ok
<chaser> got it!
<chaser> THANKS!
<xangua> another happy customer
<nikolam> Dro__, see perl, grep, ack,
<Boogie> Chromium signs out every time I close the application. Just now it wouldn't even open. Just reinstalled. Hoping this will fix. Happened after streaming movies on a crappy website. Any ideas what happened?
<Boogie> Running 12.04
<daftykins> check for iffy extensions
<daftykins> but you appear to have said chromium and not chrome, so hmm
<Boogie> Same difference, kind of.
<Boogie> It opened this time.
<Whitor> Hi all, Does anyone know of an image viewing and cataloging application that also lets you view .zip files as though they are directories?    I have one for windows... just looking for the same over here.
<Boogie> It was already signed in. Wtf?
<daftykins> Boogie: nah day and night difference :)
<Boogie> Well, they act the same, I was meaning.
<daftykins> err ok :)
<TenLeftFingers_> Any ideas why I can't access my latest samba share from nautilus? I can connect from the CLI and nautilus will connect to the other shares but denies access to this one..
<TenLeftFingers_> Firefox also can't connect so I'm guessing it's a config thing but I've done the usual suspects: checked the syntax of smb.conf with that tool (I forget the name), and restarted the server.
<MonkeyDust> TenLeftFingers_  try gigolo
<nikolam> Whitor, sounds like a job for file manager application, that unpack parts of archive one wans to read
<TenLeftFingers_> MonkeyDust: I may do that, thank you.
<Whitor> nikolam, the default archive manager application does this. I want to view all files contained as thumbnails.
<Whitor> Thumbs Plus! does this
<TenLeftFingers_> MonkeyDust: that did the trick - and even opened it in Nautilus! What the heck is this magic??
<Whitor> I suppose I could try getting it working under wine... but that seems a little sloppy
<MonkeyDust> TenLeftFingers_  glad you're helped
<area51pilot_> area51pilot
<Gamer> hi
<MonkeyDust> area51pilot_  it works, we see you
<area51pilot_> I was trying to remove the underscore
<nikolam> Whitor, it depends on Desktop environment and it's file manager you use. Here is described ZIP solution on FUSE , mentioning KIO for GNOME. It's called VFS : https://code.google.com/p/fuse-zip/
<cfhowlett> area51pilot, ask your ubuntu question
<k1l_> area51pilot_: /nick newnick
<nikolam> Whitor, using ZIP files locally for compression is LAME. One can use file-system level transparent compression, like on ZFS (zfsonlinux) with more compression algorithms to choose and BTRFS
<petrvs> also, zip just sucks at compression
<nikolam> all those nifty apps do is temporary unpacking file(s) from archives in temp foder for asking app. That can be done in one-liner script.
<nikolam> yeah petris OpenZFS also have transparent lz4 (apart from gzip-9, lzma)
<Whitor> nikolam, I didn't ask for your opinion on the use of zip files. But thank you anyway.
<petrvs> zip!
<Nitzerisch> hello, anyone plays OpenRA on Ubuntu?, OpenRa is red alert but rebuild with opensource community and works on linux like Ubuntu?
<petrvs> Nitzerisch: pardon?
<Nitzerisch> Open red alert game
<OerHeks> Nitzerisch, via playdeb it is possible
<petrvs> Nitzerisch: what about it?
<Nitzerisch> just wondering, if anyone here plays it
<petrvs> #polls-for-gamers =P
<Nitzerisch> thx
<darthanubis> !ot | Nitzerisch
<ubottu> Nitzerisch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> I have a system that I'm trying to triple-boot Ubuntu, Debian, and Fedora.  For each of them the / is on a LUKS-encrypted LVM volume, and /boot is on a regular partition (sda1 for Debian, sda2 for Fedora, and sda3 for Ubuntu).  Right now os-prober/update-grub is only detecting Ubuntu.  How do I make it notice the other systems for the grub menu?
<petrvs> Nitzerisch: /msg alis list *openra*
<petrvs> tonyyarusso: you can probably duplicate the grub.cfg lines from the other installs into each other
<tonyyarusso> petrvs: How do I do it not manually - os-prober *should* be detecting them all.
<petrvs> just find the relevant lines in the .cfg and add them
<petrvs> in the custom file if you want
<tonyyarusso> And then repeat the process every time there's a kernel update?  That's silly.
<petrvs> in the custom file if you want
<petrvs> try to keep up :p
<tonyyarusso> That doesn't change what I just said.
<petrvs> I wonder why people us grub-mkconfig
<k1l_> tonyyarusso: you can setup own grub scripts to make the other entries
<petrvs> might ask #grub about it, otherwise
<petrvs> or... you could just pick one OS...
<tonyyarusso> k1l_: What do you mean?  Shouldn't the existing scripts do it all?
<cfhowlett> tonyyarusso, no.  that's why grub includes a whole category for adding OS's
<tonyyarusso> It *used* to just detect everything...when was that capability removed?
<bekks> tonyyarusso: Maybe it just has an issue with detecting your encrypted operating systems.
<solsTiCe> hi. ealier, I opened gparted and I had to type my password. And I type it here. Why is this happening ? previously, there was that dark background that prevented any other app to tak keyboard focus when password was type ? what happened to that feature ?
<tonyyarusso> bekks: Possibly, although normally I think it only needs to deal with the partitions used for /boot, which are not encrypted.  (Also, right now I have things set up to decrypt and mount everything, in case that was an issue - still nothing)
<marianne> getting this error on 15.04 when updating software - W:Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Novice201y> Hi. I've .deb where app doesn't have all dependencies? Is there a cmd that will install this .deb with all needed dependencies>
<bekks> Novice201y: Which dev for which app is it?
<Novice201y> bekks, "dev"?
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, installing .debs will NOT get you the dependencies.  use apt-get or the software center whenever possible
<bekks> Novice201y: "deb".
<Novice201y> cfhowlett, Not for this app :/
<Novice201y> bekks, For Vivaldi web browser
<octopiss> hi. I am trying to alter the drivers on my Ubuntu installation by using Ubuntu from a USB stick and chrooting into my installation. someone here told me how to do it, but I forgot. is there a guide somewhere on how to do this_
<octopiss> ?
<Bashing-om> marianne: To this time the "extras
<bekks> Novice201y: So how do you try to install it?
<vonsyd0w> Novice201y, is there an older version of vivaldi in the repositories? If so, I think you could use "get-build-deps" to install the dependencies beforehand
<Novice201y> bekks, Double click.
<Bashing-om> marianne: secton: of the repo for 15.04 have not been turned up .. diable and wait and see what the future is to be .
<bekks> Novice201y: Better use a terminal and "sudo dpkg -i debfile"
<marianne> Bashing-om: ok thank you very much  :-)
<Novice201y> bekks, I'm on it.
<vonsyd0w> pretty sure you'll get the same results when installing w/ terminal as you would when double clicking
<marianne> Bashing-om: where would I find it listed, it's not in the software updater
<Novice201y> bekks, There are listed needed dependencies. So could those be downloaded while installation of .deb?
<bekks> Novice201y: You could have installed all of them manually meanwhile ;)
<Novice201y> bekks, Not on computer, man! ;)
<octopiss_> I messed up, Novice201y.
<octopiss_> did anyone answer my earlier query?
<deweydb_> can anyone tell me why my package manager is all messed up
<deweydb_> http://pastie.org/private/dsnyajnilk4r5v3rh2xucg
<Novice201y> bekks, What's the point of installing dependencies manually while it could be automated>
<xangua> deweydb_: please upgrade or fresh install a supported ubuntu release
<xangua> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<charlie_sanders> wow, so they just drop support entirely ? good to know
<deweydb_> oh dear, that is a lengthy solution.
<xangua> charlie_sanders: normal releases have 9 months of support, LTS has 5 years
<cfhowlett> deweydb_, as opposed to running an OS with NO updates or security?
<deweydb_> waaa?
<deweydb_> how out of date am i?
<MonkeyDust> deweydb_  fresh install is fastest, easiest, cleanest (backup first)
<bekks> Novice201y: It cant be automated by using dpkg.
<Mohican> does anyone know if ubuntu gnome 15.04 has got systemd native installed?
<charlie_sanders> deweydb_, whos machine is this ?  Did you pick up an old laptop I mean ?
<Novice201y> bekks, Weak :/
<cfhowlett> deweydb_, 14.04 is the current LTS.
<vonsyd0w> i just downloaded the Vivaldi deb and there are quite a few dependencies at least on 12.04
<deweydb_> lol not a laptop
<deweydb_> this is my webserver *blush*
<k1l_> deweydb_: saucy is shut down long ago. it is heavily insecure now. make sure you update
<deweydb_> yeah looks like thats what i'm doing this weekend...
<k1l_> !eolupgrade | deweydb_
<ubottu> deweydb_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
 * charlie_sanders makes a note to only install the .04 distros
<vonsyd0w> i would definitely recommend a LTS release for web servers or anything critical
<Bashing-om> marianne: I do not have access presently to 15.04, so can not advise on the GUI menthod to disable. One can back up the file " /etc/apt/sources.list " and edit the file directly by commenting out that fetch line .
<xangua> deweydb_: you had almost a year, do it now
<k1l_> Mohican: all 15.04 do use systemd as default
<Mohican> nice thanks
<xangua> charlie_sanders: not all april releases are LTS, LTS is every two years, please read the topic
<cfhowlett> deweydb consider your system fully vulnerable until you upgrade ...
<MonkeyDust> charlie_sanders  guess you mean the lts releases?
<octopiss_> how do I change graphics drivers when chrooting into a Ubuntu installation?
<deweydb_> yes. thank you. i get the point. i am looking into upgrading right now.
<petrvs> octopiss_: from what to what?
<Novice201y> Thanks Guys. Cheers
<JFlash> hey!
<JFlash> can I get the UUID for my iDevice from the linux terminal?
<bazhang> sudo blkid
<JFlash> what
<JFlash> just as simple as that?
<bazhang> !blkid | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<JFlash> no but this is like.. the hardware uuid
<JFlash> I mean, whatever iNumber I need to create an iProvison on their developer iWebsite
<MonkeyDust> JFlash  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what brings you here
<trinaldi> Folks, yesterday I installed 15.04 in an empty SSD, everything went well. The system is working and all. But, GRUB only shows that gray color (I'm using UbuntuGNOME) and I can't read the entries. If I wait the 10s the system boots just fine. I've tried changing the colors using Grub-Customizer, but with no success. Do you guys have any idea? Thanks
<JFlash> I'm developing a iPhone app. I need to give someone else the UUID of my iDevice , which normaly you can see by pressing a button on iTUnes. but I dont want to install iShit in my computer
<MonkeyDust> JFlash  ok, and how is that ubuntu related?
<bekks> You cannot install itunes on non-windows or non-osx.
<petrvs> JFlash: plug it in, lsblk -f, maybe you'll get lucky
<petrvs> bekks: sure you can
<petrvs> not that you'd want to
<bazhang> no cursing here JFlash
<bekks> petrvs: Really? Since when is that supported? :)
<petrvs> ages, it's just no fun
<JFlash> lol, iShit is not even a word. how can it be cursing?
<bekks> petrvs: At least not supported by Apple.
<petrvs> but neither is iPhoo
<bazhang> JFlash, just stop it
<petrvs> apple doesn't really support iTunes installs afaik anyway
<cfhowlett> JFlash, knock it off
<bekks> petrvs: They do, on Windows and OSX. They dont have a Linux installer.
<petrvs> anything a person understands as something is a word
<trinaldi> anyone...?
<petrvs> bekks: how would they know what OS you're using
<petrvs> trinaldi: hi
<JFlash> MonkeyDust, I just thought I could also get this number somehow without installing iTunes, maybe using just the terminal
<bekks> petrvs: Ask them.
<bekks> petrvs: itunes is totally unrelated to Ubuntu support.
<petrvs> so why're you talking about it...
<trinaldi> hi, petrvs
<MonkeyDust> JFlash  why do you come to this channel, if it's about itunes?
<bekks> petrvs: You said it is supported, see the backlog.
<petrvs> trinaldi: what's up?
<petrvs> bekks: sure didn't, see the backlog
<trinaldi> I posted earlier:
<trinaldi> Folks, yesterday I installed 15.04 in an empty SSD, everything went well. The system is working and all. But, GRUB only shows that gray color (I'm using UbuntuGNOME) and I can't read the entries. If I wait the 10s the system boots just fine. I've tried changing the colors using Grub-Customizer, but with no success. Do you guys have any idea? Thanks
<JFlash> MonkeyDust, it's not about itunes, it's about linux or ubuntu being ablle to access some information from my iDevice
<petrvs> trinaldi: it's gray?
<petrvs> trinaldi: you only see gray?
<bekks> petrvs: So you forgeot why you typed yourself. EOD.
<bekks> *forgot
<JFlash> I'll research around and let you guys know, thank you!
<trinaldi> Yeah, it's the UbuntuGnome background. Not solid gray
<cfhowlett> JFlash, idevices are no more supported than itunes.
<cfhowlett> !itunes | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<xangua> JFlash: other than barely  mounting and be able to transfer files, GNU/Linux can't access apple devices
<k1l> JFlash: depends on the special hardware talks along the open standards or only talks to prop. itunes.
<JFlash> thanks for the information, guys. I'll see what solution I can come up with
<petrvs> bekks: nope, I just have o9k reading comprehension
<JFlash> guys I found this: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/9632/show-udid-of-iphone
<petrvs> 'install' and 'supported by Ubuntu' are not the same thing
<JFlash> could it be the solution?
 * petrvs goes back to his deeds
<bekks> petrvs: Do you know what "EOD" stands for?
<JFlash> dammit! libimobiledevice-utils was what I was looking for!
<JFlash> thank you guys, you are great!
<petrvs> bekks: do you know what "IAAB" stands for?
<daftykins> bekks + petrvs let's fight the common enemy here - not each other
<bazhang> petrvs, take the chit chat elsewhere
<petrvs> daftykins: where are those monsters...
<petrvs> bazhang: he keeps asking me what initialisms mean
<x1__> how do i wrap text in nano
<x1__> ?
<petrvs> trinaldi: so you just see an image?
<petrvs> x1__: nano -w
<Jakey2> how do i set in config file
<petrvs> Jakey2: oh wrap is default
<Jakey2> i get a dollar sign on mine
<petrvs> yeah, that's wrapped
<trinaldi> Yeah, petrvs. I saw a question on google earlier I can't find it
<petrvs> oh that's the opposite
<trinaldi> There's no response
<petrvs> hrmmm, it should be the default
<petrvs> Jakey2: try -r 8
<petrvs> oh it's -8, so you'd want...
<petrvs> -r $(bc <<< $(tput cols)-8)
<petrvs> or something like that
<Jakey2> ok thanks
<petrvs> not sure why it's not reading your cols
<petrvs> perhaps tput cols will also fail
<petrvs> nano is better when it doesn't wrap, though, less chance it'll screw up your config files
<svend> kjfrnjbngf
<Felishia> helo?
<Felishia> my computer won't connect to the internet
<MonkeyDust> Felishia  wifi or cable?
<stangeland> Hi, i want to write notes in markdown and convert those to pdf. How can i convert a markdown document to pdf in linux?
<Felishia> Wifi
<Felishia> however yesterday it connected
<Felishia> after a few restarts
<daftykins> Felishia: boot an older kernel to test perhaps
<daftykins> eh? few restarts?
<Felishia> yes
<Felishia> I restarted it a few times and the wifi worked again
<Felishia> now it doesn't matter
<Felishia> it just doesn't work
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> yeah try an older kernel
<stacks88> does anyone know who patches things faster for software that comes w/ both debian and ubuntu ? like say for powerdns, on here http://doc.powerdns.com/md/security/powerdns-advisory-2015-01/ it says the date is april 23rd, 2015.. but it appears that ubuntu patched it april 29th, 2015 ? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/p/pdns/pdns_3.3-2ubuntu0.1/changelog and debian jessie
<stacks88> was april 21st, 2015.. http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs//main/p/pdns/pdns_3.4.1-4+deb8u1_changelog .. is this just like a one time / rare thing or does debian generally patch things faster security wise vs ubuntu? or maybe im reading this all wrong..
<k1l> stacks88: depends on patches, maintainer, depencies, software
<bekks> stacks88: and the debian changelog is older than the upstream patch you referenced. so they werent faster, they didnt patch it :)
<bekks> stacks88: plus, ubuntu and debian use different versions.
<krushia> ~/close
<mpontillo> stacks88: see https://askubuntu.com/questions/58364/whats-the-difference-between-multiverse-universe-restricted-and-main - in this case, that's a universe package (community maintained)
<stacks88> oh shit ok
<stacks88> mpontillo if my goal was to remain up to date w/ patches, should i restrict myself to main or something?
<daftykins> stacks88: language :P
<stacks88> sorry
<mpontillo> stacks88: well, since packages in main packages are officially supported by Canonical, I would expect them to be patched faster, yes. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures
<stacks88> thank you
<mpontillo> stacks88: for vulnerabilities which are high risk throughout the industry, Canonical coordinates with other vendors to ensure the vulnerability can't be exploited before any single vendor patches it
<mpontillo> stacks88: more light reading: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam ;-) you're welcome.
<foo> Gah, I'm stuck. I have Apache + FastCGI. The problem: I am trying to run php 5.3 instead of 5.5 for some outdated software. I set up and installed php5.3 in /opt. The problem: I can't seem to figure out how to tell apache or php-fpm to use my version of php. Is there a specific flag/conf setting I should be looking for? I've checked nearly every conf file for php-fpm and apache and can't seem to spot it.
<thc> nick teachese
<keevitaja> anyone knows how to set chromes gmail shortcut as the default email client. somehow it doesn't show up in the settings
<keevitaja> at the same time gnome-gmail is there.
<stevesss1> so.. bug
<stevesss1> kubuntu-desktop depends eventually on akonadi-server which requires akonadi-server-mysql  (even through it can be configured to use postgresql or sqlite backend)
<stevesss1> thsi falsely requires only mysql-server-core-5.5 and mysql-client-core-5.5 and makes kubuntu incompatible with mysql 5.6
<stevesss1> I'd like kubuntu with mysql-5.6
<k1l> stevesss1: maybe the guys at #kubuntu do know better
<stevesss1> (I manually modified the control file of the akonadi-server-mysql to allow mysql-server-core-5.6
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<kristofers> Hello
<kristofers> Can someone help me figure something out here
<kristofers> I'm trying to install Virtualbox on my ubuntu 14.04
<carrera> I tried to install 15.04 over existing SoftRAID partitions made by 14.04 but the installer failed to install grub.  Naturally I was using the NetInstall due to my RAID drives
<kristofers> When doing so i get an error, so i do apt-get install -f
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  what goes wrong
<kristofers> And lists the dependencies missing, but it also wants to remove gnome-terminal gconf2
<kristofers> i actually ran the install once, so it deleted my default terminal ...
<kristofers> i run sudo dpkf -i virtual.deb
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  how did you install it?
<kristofers> it fails so i then run sudo apt-get install -f
<kristofers> and then i rerun the dpkg
<kristofers> and it works
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  spare the enter key
<kristofers> sorry
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  try installing it with the software center
<carrera> Can anyone tell me why 15.04 installer fails to install grub?
<daftykins> carrera: clearly it doesn't happen for everyone, so you might need to provide some detail
<carrera> daftykins, I did:  I tried to install 15.04 over existing SoftRAID partitions made by 14.04 but the installer failed to install grub.  Naturally I was using the NetInstall due to my RAID drives
<daftykins> fakeRAID?
<kristofers> is gnome-terminal the default ubuntu terminal ?
<daftykins> yes
<k1l> kristofers: "ubuntu-desktop" should install that as a depency
<kristofers> yes but somehow install -f
<kristofers> apt-get install -f removed it
<carrera> daftykins, Yes sir, SoftRAID
<carrera> daftykins, it worked fine when installing 14.04 via NetInstall
<k1l> kristofers: i dont know what you did there. running -f isntall blindly is not a good idea
<daftykins> that's not a thing :)
<kristofers> i just ran the software updater and it removed 212 packages
<daftykins> carrera: you should be using mini.iso or server with 15.04 onto fakeRAID
<kostkon> kristofers, removed??
<kristofers> yes removed
<carrera> daftykins, that's exacty what I used for both
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<k1l> kristofers: stop running that blindly
<daftykins> carrera: i mentioned two things
<kristofers> why is it trying to remove everything
<k1l> kristofers: please show the output in a pastebin
<carrera> daftykins, I used the mini.iso file for both the 14.04 and the 15.04 installation
<kristofers> i can't enter the os anymore
<kristofers> just keeps sending me back to the login
<daftykins> carrera: ok well maybe boot a desktop live session and chroot it
<k1l> kristofers: we dont know what you are doing there. in general vbox doesnt require to remove the half system
<k1l> kristofers: :/
<carrera> daftykins, the Network Installer option takes you to the mini.iso file
<daftykins> carrera: yeah yeah
<kristofers> not vbox, update the system apparently needed to do so ...
<kostkon> kristofers, try pressing ctrl+alt+f1  then  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<k1l> kristofers: no!
<carrera> daftykins, yeah yeah?
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  press ctrl-alt f1 ... can you login?
<daftykins> that was a piece of info i did not need (:
<keevitaja> anyone knows how to set chromes gmail shortcut as the default email client. somehow it doesn't show up in the settings
<carrera> daftykins, I was trying to provide details
<k1l> kristofers: you isntalled faulty software that seems to mark a lot of packages to be removed.
<MonkeyDust> kristofers  and where did you get the vbox installer?
<carrera> daftykins, I just tried installing Grub from the Rescue menu of the mini.iso but that failed too!
<kristofers> official site
<bekks> kristofers: Which package exactly did you use?
<bekks> kristofers: What was the exact filename?
<daftykins> carrera: do we get output? :)
<nell> 14.04 isn't recognizing my pci express card adapter
<nell> i have got a pci express card adapter for external video graphics card for my laptop
<daftykins> nell: it might not, it might see the device plugged into it though
<nell> nah it doesnt yet i checked dmesg
<nell> [  387.058400] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG_.VID_._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20131115/nsarguments-95)
<kristofers> i'm running apt-get update
<nell> it says that
<kristofers> but it says failed to reolve is.archive.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> kristofers: misconfigured DNS?
<carrera> daftykins, I ran sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/md125
<kristofers> it's wifi
<kristofers> ..
<daftykins> kristofers: yes, and wifi can have misconfigured DNS!
<carrera> daftykins, I got:  unrecognized option '--boot-directory=/mnt/boot/proc'
<kristofers> will plug it in ethernet
<kristofers> i know, i meant it's not connected sorry
<daftykins> ah :D
<carrera> daftykins, great... I hope you solved it!
<daftykins> wat
<linux_dream> hi guys, can I seek help in this channel for a game on steam + Lubuntu ?
<daftykins> linux_dream: not really, #ubuntu-steam perhaps
<linux_dream> ok thanks
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to configure my wireless card to have an extra static IP address. Could you please tell me what is wrong with this configuration? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10965941/
<carrera> daftykins, you said, "ah :D" right after I pasted the outpout. So I thought you found out the problem
<daftykins> carrera: it wasn't to you.
<JFlash> hi, how to switch from openJSK to oracle
<daftykins> mojtaba: don't use interfaces and don't use multi-homed hosts on wlan0, use NM to set the static IP
<JFlash> as my default java JDK
<hellhound> Can someone assist me with sleep/suspend mode.  I have 14.10 installed and sleep/suspend will only work the first time the computer is booted up.  after that first sleep/suspend it will not do it again even through the command prompt until I restart.
<bekks> !java | JFlash
<ubottu> JFlash: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<daftykins> carrera: don't you run grub-install from inside the chroot?
<daftykins> carrera: e.g. http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<carrera> daftykins, no sir
<mojtaba> daftykins: Why not?
<carrera> daftykins, I used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<mojtaba> daftykins: I am using virtual machine and it has another IP address, I want to be able to connect it.
<kristofers> Alright i'm back in
<kristofers> but now my wifi isn't working
<daftykins> mojtaba: so you're trying to have two IPs on the wireless interface?
<mojtaba> daftykins: Yes
<daftykins> mojtaba: you're going about that all wrong, you should use bridging in the VM
<mojtaba> daftykins: Actually it is a vagrant headless server
<daftykins> i'm not sure how that affects what i suggested
<mojtaba> daftykins: It has a vagrant config file and within that file I can change the IP address.
<daftykins> i think you're changing the topic completely
<kristofers> -.- alright i'm just going to reinstall ubuntu again
<daftykins> kristofers: because you didn't get a response in 5 minutes?
<kristofers> no
<kristofers> because i want to redo a clean install from scratch and figure out what i did wrong
<kristofers> Is there an option when doing an install -f to actually only do install and not remove anything ?
<daftykins> kristofers: i'm not familiar with the circumstances that arose for you to end up running that
<carrera> What is the difference between 14.04 LTS Netboot and 14.04 Netboot eith HWE?
<carrera> s/eith/with/
<hellhound> Can someone assist me with sleep/suspend mode.  I have 14.10 installed and sleep/suspend will only work the first time the computer is booted up.  after that first sleep/suspend it will not do it again even through the command prompt until I restart.
<daftykins> carrera: HWE = hardware enablement stack of utopic most likely, so probably has the 3.16 kernel
<carrera> daftykins, you're absolutely right.  I just read that. But why is the HWE only suported until 2016 vs 2019 for the regular 14.04?
<daftykins> carrera: because utopic is not LTS
<daftykins> i avoid installing 14.04.2 for this reason, i stick to the 3.13 kernel
<carrera> daftykins, I wish they put version numbers on the mini.iso files too
<daftykins> *shrug*
<daftykins> it's easy to get lost
<carrera> daftykins, so if I use the mini.iso from the 14.04 LTS link, I will get 14.04.1 and if I used the mini.iso from the utopic's 3.16 HWE link, I will get 14.04.2, right?
<flipapy> does ubuntu 14.04 handle trim and the 'discard noatime' thing (im still kind of a newb) by default? or out of box? or will i need to enable these things after install?
<flipapy> is that true? http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/13/12/22/0014225/out-of-the-box-ubuntu-1404-lts-to-support-trim-on-ssds
<daftykins> carrera: 14.04.2 media just has the utopic HWE as standard, you can still be on 3.13 and be 14.04.2
<bazhang> !trim | flipapy
<ubottu> flipapy: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<flipapy> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<carrera> daftykins, thank you. So where can I get the right mini.iso for 14.04.2?
<daftykins> as in with 3.13? you can't. use an older one then dist-upgrade
<carrera> daftykins, cause the last mini.iso I got around March 25, it installed 14.04.1 but 14.04.2 was out then
<daftykins> pass
<darthanubis> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<darthanubis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<daftykins> darthanubis: you can do that in PM to the bot so as to avoid spamming the channel :)
<darthanubis> sorry
<flipapy> why is it suckh a problem to have the bar change size? (the bar at tiop screen with you know, the wifi signal icon, and the time and date. etc. why cant i move it around? or change the size of the icons and lettering/ font?
<flipapy> such*
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  try unity-tweak-tool
<flipapy>  think i jst realized it mght have to do with some gpu issues which makes it much more difficult to modify due to the proprietary stuff, am i right?
<flipapy> MonkeyDust, thanks, but i hear the tweak tool might cause problems
<flipapy> i dont want internal contradictions or anything
<JFlash> guys, what is java auto mode and java manual mode
<MonkeyDust> flipapy  better ask "how" than "why"
<JFlash> I just installed oracle java
<JFlash> but apps keep launching using openjvm
<daftykins> flipapy: GPU? no.
<carrera> daftykins, I'm thinking of reinstalling 14.04 but I really wanted to try the new Xubuntu 15.04.  Is this hapenning because I have RAID?
<daftykins> JFlash: yes you need to change your default.
<JFlash> i typed --config java and I changed to oracle
<JFlash> but app still runs with open jdk
<JFlash> some jvms are listed as manual mode, but oracle is listed as automode
<daftykins> restart.
<flipapy> MonkeyDust, good point. i guess i meant not so 'how why' philosophically, but the reason that it is fixed in the first place. or the general forum there was perhpas if someone knows, i'll just chec online and see what i find, was just wondering if someone in the chan already had some deeper experience with it. but tanks i'e tried Tweak before, maybe i'll give it another shot.
<JFlash> ok will try
<hiexpo> change witch flash
<daftykins> no, Flash was a super hero, not a witch
<Johnny_Linux> el oh el
<baudelaire> hi
<baudelaire> hi all
<hiexpo> baudelaire, you need help ?
<hiexpo> ask your ?
<harris> hey offtopic real fast anyone here have indesign
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | harris
<ubottu> harris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> harris: off topic means you don't ask it here.
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<baudelaire> no sorry. just trying to get a hang of ubuntu and checking out xchat
<baudelaire> so is this pretty much where one comes for technical support?
<JFlash> hi. restarting did not work and I can see JAVA_HOME still points to the openjdk
<JFlash> how to fix this?
<darthanubis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<netgear> hi room! anyone have opinions on system76's wild dog? from someone who does not want to build. :)
<Bashing-om> baudelaire: For ubuntu tech support, yes .
<JFlash> why --config-java does not update JAVA_HOME
<Hanz_Zimmer> Hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu 14.04 and I have a GTX 760. I have three monitors connected to the card. 2DVI are being used and 1HDMI to DVI cable is being used. When I turn on my computer, the monitor connected to the first DVI port is used for BIOS, Grub, and booting.  But once the login screen appears, that monitor turns off and the Second DVI montior as well as the HDMI monitor turn on. Then, in Ubuntu, the first DVI m
<SchrodingersScat> JFlash: this could be the ticket? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Choosing_the_default_Java_to_use
<Hanz_Zimmer> I've tried both the open source driver and the proprietary driver.
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: you can't type that long a message on IRC :) "...in Ubuntu, the first DVI m..." is as far as we got
<JFlash> SchrodingersScat, thank you
<flipapy> Hanz_Zimmer, all i know about is the check for additional drivers thing, dod you check for aditional hardware drivers yet?
<flipapy> oh nvm, gthats all i know about for now Hanz_Zimmer
<daftykins> flipapy: best to stay quiet when you really don't know
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: get yourself the xorg-edgers PPA installed and try a newer driver
<netgear> i am having issues with DVI skipping bios and just coming on when ubuntu logs in. started out of no where very weird.... also tried turning off fast boot in bios with no luck. and trying a new DVI.. :(
<Hanz_Zimmer> What is the name of the package?
<JFlash> SchrodingersScat, that page doesnt say anything about JAVA_HOME, unfortunately
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: i dunno read what they have version # wise then install nvidia-###
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: a PPA is not a package
<JFlash> SchrodingersScat, I already run the installation and configuration, my problem is with JAVA_HOME
<Hanz_Zimmer> I know it's not. I added teh PPA. I was wondering what the name of the file I was supposed to download was. I'll figure it out
<JFlash> SchrodingersScat, when I type java --version it tells me correct java (oracle), but JAVA_HOME points to something else!
<SchrodingersScat> JFlash: I misunderstood then, I thought you were trying to use a different version of java.
<JFlash> SchrodingersScat, ok, no problem
<JFlash> SchrodingersScat, you know what I must be seeting the java home var manually inside some file, I will check it out. thanks
<SchrodingersScat> JFlash: yeah, I don't have that on mine.
<netgear> anyone know the quality of system76's wild dog ubuntu box?
<daftykins> netgear: i bet they do
<netgear> i hope not bad i actually just got one lol.... did not want to build.
<daftykins> netgear: ah, well feel free to come back with ubuntu support questions
<netgear> i have a issue with DVI suddenly it skips bios and loads when ubuntu logs in?
<netgear> it worked for 3 weeks did not change anything major...
<daftykins> DVI does not load
<netgear> VGA works
<netgear> it has for a long time now it just loads when i login skipping bios.
<daftykins> so when you hit power - you get to ubuntu just fine?
<netgear> tried a new wire tested monitor with old comp ect...
<netgear> well the screen turns on when ubuntu loads but sometimes it stays off now
<daftykins> power save mode when a DVI connection is used?
<netgear> for awhile it was only skipping bios and ubuntu pic while loading
<netgear> its a pc not sure?
<daftykins> well i was definitely sure you weren't plugging a koala into your monitor
<netgear> i sent a message to system76 but just seems weird how it worked for weeks and vga works perfect.
<netgear> positive been messing with it for few days two wires...
<netgear> broke out of no where too, i did not remove or ever enter bios
<daftykins> just to be sure - only the DVI cable is plugged into the graphics card when you try that, yes?
<netgear> i am using on board graphics i7 btw
<daftykins> ah
<netgear> yep thats the only setup i use, one monitor
<daftykins> right but *only* the DVI cable is in? you haven't got both in at once?
<netgear> i had to dig out the vga to get on ubuntu cause it stopped loading, screen stays sleep
<daftykins> yes, power save mode
<netgear> 1 wire correct. weird, yes?
<daftykins> a little.
<netgear> right i can tell ubuntu loads but screen is like powered sleep
<daftykins> i'm torn really because you have a pay for support option, so it makes more sense to use that
<netgear> im sorta worried the i7 may be messed up but its new
<daftykins> the computer would not work at all if a processor were damaged.
<netgear> they have 1 year system76 i believe but is it worth sending back i suggose
<netgear> my monitor takes only VGA or DIV nothing else :(
<daftykins> netgear: why don't you phone them?
<netgear> they were closed i left a message and sent an email
<daftykins> try again when they're open
<netgear> just curious any other opinions, thanks a lot tho
<netgear> i will, would u send it back over this personally if it does not fix?
<daftykins> no
<netgear> could on board graphics be a sign of the processor breaking?
<netgear> cool
<daftykins> but then i have many years experience building and diagnosing PCs
<netgear> i appreciate your time :)
<daftykins> nah sounds more like a software issue
<netgear> oh i suppose i could get a card if i need dvi later.
<netgear> i did a fresh format
<netgear> twice lol
<daftykins> with which version?
<netgear> and it worked 2 weeks ago :(
<netgear> the new, then back to 14.10
<netgear> it worked on 14.10 for weeks so its weird
<netgear> comp is less than a month old, i dont play games so was not worried about getting a graphic card
<netgear> unless it damages the i7 i rather use on board
<daftykins> perhaps you're installing with updates enabled and keep booting into a non-working kernel
#ubuntu 2015-05-02
<netgear> i updated manually it says the name of the monitor and stuff but i dont know what i did to make it stop working, possibly software unrelated to graphics.
<daftykins> have you at any point removed the mains power cable from the monitor?
<netgear> i feel ok if on board doesn't mean it may break the i7 itself this is my first new computer since 11 years heh
<netgear> only after it stopped working, i moved it to a new comp to test monitor ect...
<daftykins> did a different monitor have the same issue over DVI?
<netgear> but actually i think it only skipped bios until i did remove power... may be on to something but it was skipping bios first
<netgear> that comp has vga xp box very old :(
<daftykins> do those machines have stickers on to prevent you opening them?
<netgear> seems odd that it was only skipping bios i removed monitor power then it would not load at all, may be a on to something.
<netgear> nope
<netgear> i opened it freely
<netgear> suprised since they claim a year support
<daftykins> hmm
<netgear> want to add a coolmaster glad i did not just in case something else goes wrong. heh
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to plug in with VGA, enter the EFI and load defaults for a test
<netgear> EFI? sorry
<daftykins> then power off, plug DVI in instead and try again
<daftykins> EFI setup = BIOS setup
<netgear> ok cool anything is worth a try thanks
<netgear> i did change fast booting in bios only time i went into it because i read someone having similar issue, no help tho
<daftykins> you're kinda suffering from an issue we call verbal diarrhoea right now
<daftykins> only it's coming through your fingers :)
<netgear> im not sober sorry i meant i went into bios one time and removed fast booting feature because someone online said it could cause the bios skipping issue
<netgear> i appreciate your help to the community :)
<NotAPerson> is there a real time kernel?
<XenophonF> hi all - has anyone reported problems with the intel-microcode package breaking initrd creation/updates on 15.04 (amd64)?
<XenophonF> with the intel-microcode package installed, the generated initrd is malformed (https://gist.github.com/xenophonf/cb2fd45a0b3cb0831c02)
<XenophonF> in that it is both (1) not gzipped and (2) missing many, many files
<MathBlabUB> /join #qb64
<MathBlabUB> oops my b
<Hanz_Zimmer> Hello, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 15.04 with three monitors. My graphics card is a GTX 760 and 2 monitors are connected via DVI and the third is connected via an HDMI-DVI adapter. When I first installed Ubuntu, only the second DVI montior and the HDMI monitor were detected. I added the repository and installed the newest available driver, Nvidia-349 and restarted. Now, all three monitors are detected. But the first DVI monito
<daftykins> "but the first DVI monito..." ?
<Hanz_Zimmer> ... But the first DVI monitor won't go above 1360x768.
<Hanz_Zimmer> sorry, guess my client cut it off
<daftykins> nah it's a server limit i think
<Hanz_Zimmer> I've tried using xrandr, but after adding my desired resolution it just says invalid paramater when trying to switch to it
<daftykins> what did your command look like?
<obelix__> Hi
<daftykins> does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give any clues?
<daftykins> lo
<daftykins> obelix__: where's Asterix?
<daftykins> :>
<netgear> good night room thx again daftykins
<daftykins> did you try it?
<obelix__> Im not sure. My eyes have become pretty bad, I dont see so small things any more
<netgear> the wire? going to shut down and try tonight :)
<daftykins> obelix__: :D
<netgear> or the bios?
<daftykins> netgear: yeah the EFI defaults load
<netgear> never worked in the bios i have to look around
<daftykins> well you'd have to set it over VGA yeah
<netgear> i will maybe will wait for system76 to answer i just noted all you told me in gnote tho :)
<netgear> the bios actually lets you move around via mouse seems nice compared to the old days
<obelix__> Im new to this IRC thing, is there anyone who would be willing to answer me some things in private chat?
<Hanz_Zimmer> This was my command: xrandr --addmode DVI-I-1 1920x1080_60.00
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: hmm that interface name looks wrong
<hellhound> Can someone assist me with sleep/suspend mode.  I have 14.10 installed and sleep/suspend will only work the first time the computer is booted up.  after that first sleep/suspend it will not do it again even through the command prompt until I restart.
<Hanz_Zimmer> Here is a copy of the output of xrandr. Which gave me the name of the interface
<Hanz_Zimmer> http://pastebin.com/De1rcKrp
<linuxmint> Hello, I was told an IcedTea error on my Firefox browser is an Ubuntu issue. Is that right and could someone help me? http://dpaste.com/01C5JB8
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: hrmm perhaps it's a card limitation
<obelix__> How many of You know elementary os(thats built on ubuntu)
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: it obviously doesn't think that display can do anything higher - weird for DDC to be wrong on a digital connection, so i think it's a restriction
<obelix__> Thank You
<Hanz_Zimmer> The Gigabyte GTX can support up to 4 monitors though?
<Hanz_Zimmer> Gigabyte GTX 760*
<daftykins> with at least one DP in the mix i'd expect
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: you tried Windows to see if it's capable?
<Hanz_Zimmer> No I haven't. I suspect it's not the issue though because when I disconnect the problematic monitor, and connect the other two monitors by DVI and a third TV by hdmi, all three work at 1920x1080
<daftykins> oooooh the monitor is acting up
<daftykins> ok yeah, its' DDC must be read wrong
<JFlash> help!
<Hanz_Zimmer> DDC?
<daftykins> display data channel, it telling its' information over the cable of what it's capable of
<JFlash> I'm getting this error Cannot run program "/home/jay/sdks/flex_14_1/lib/android/bin/adb": error=2, No such file or director
<daftykins> EDID info fetching basically
<daftykins> JFlash: there's no file of that name :) pretty self explanatory
<JFlash> daftykins, the file adb.exe does exist there
<daftykins> .exe ? that's a Windows executable
<JFlash> yes
<Hanz_Zimmer> So is there any way I can override DDC?
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: well xrandr would've been the way, but it seems it refuses to even try
<Hanz_Zimmer> Any suggestions on how I can proceed from here?
<JFlash> daftykins, yes its an .exe
<daftykins> JFlash: and why are you trying to use an adb executable on a Linux system?
<JFlash> daftykins, compile a apk version of my app
<daftykins> Hanz_Zimmer: nah not really :S when it's the only display natively on DVI, i take it it runs 1920x1080 fine?
<JFlash> daftykins, using intellij IDE
<daftykins> JFlash: you realise you can't run a Windows .exe on Linux without Wine right?
<JFlash> daftykins, and Apache flex SDK
<daftykins> it says "adb" doesn't exist because "adb.exe" != "adb"
<JFlash> daftykins, I do have wine installed and properly configured
<Ben64> JFlash: and adb.exe is not what you want
<daftykins> right but it doesn't know how to call that via wine because it knows that's ridiculous
<Ben64> because thats for windows, this is linux, and adb doesn't have anything to do with compiling for android
<JFlash> daftykins, makes sense but where I find out how to change this path?
<daftykins> you're going about your task completely wrong
<Hanz_Zimmer> Well, just unplugging didn't give me any more resolution options. I'll restart
<JFlash> this is an error that INtellij is throwing at me
<JFlash> I havent configured this path by myself
<Ben64> look at the error
<Ben64> "No such file or directory"
<JFlash> Ben64, I've heard that you can get such errors even when the file does exist
<Ben64> does it exist?
<JFlash> Ben64, related to 32 binaries on 64bit oses
<daftykins> JFlash: run this: "file /home/jay/sdks/flex_14_1/lib/android/bin/adb"
<JFlash> ok nm. I get it... its probably looking for the wrong file, not a .exe
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> now you get it
<JFlash> daftykins, wil try
<daftykins> it'll tell you "there's no file with that name"
<JFlash> so, I run the command on the terminal
<daftykins> well you don't hum it :)
<JFlash> as you say without exe it cannot find it
<daftykins> mmhmm, because it doesn't exist
<JFlash> np, will try to find where to change it thanks
<daftykins> no, install adb and then symlink it there
<daftykins> you REALLY can't use a .exe
<JFlash> daftykins, already installed adb , however INtelij will not use default adb
<Hanz_Zimmer> When I tried booting with it being the only connected device it just booted to a blinking cursor
<Ben64> yeah, really need adb installed properly
<JFlash> daftykins, it will call wherever is on that directory
<JFlash> daftykins, adb itself runs well on the command line
<JFlash> erm.. terminal
<JFlash> wait
<JFlash> sym sinking
<JFlash> that's an awesome idea
<Ben64> linking
<JFlash> lol
<JFlash> sorry, typo
 * JFlash goes find out how to create symlinks
<Ben64> man ln
<daftykins> ln -s /path/here /another/path/there
<JFlash> but how do i find out where adb is installed
<Ben64> which adb
<JFlash> tks
<explodes> can i just. use. kernel 4?
<Ben64> explodes: sure, but its not supported here
<farf> hi all
<daftykins> lo
<farf> i'm having trouble setting a default browser, i've tried everything obvious (update-alternatives and the control panel setting)
<farf> but when the terminal launches a url is always asks for a default browser
<farf> and every time i reboot chromium forgets i set it as default
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16621/how-to-set-the-default-browser-from-the-command-line
<daftykins> seen this one?
<daftykins> it has a few methods
<farf> i'll try thanks
<`hypermist`> Anyone here use ubuntu touch ?
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<farf> daftykins: it says sudo update-alternatives --config www-browser
<farf> i mean, i don't have www-browser
<daftykins> *shrug* only linked it, don't understand it i'm afraid
<`hypermist`> oh thanks daftykins xD
<OerHeks> farf, did you perform that command? you should get that menu.
<intrnl> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intrnl> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<intrnl> !
<daftykins> intrnl: stop that
<intrnl> okay
<JFlash> guys, here's what solved my problem
<daftykins> not trying to use Windows executables on Linux \o/
<JFlash> since the framework was trying to call all the .exes without an using a file extension, I created a symlink for each .exe
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<JFlash> now I'm happy camper and I can export my Android application and collec the money on the bank tomorrow
<JFlash> thanks guys
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. Is it possible if I can remove/uninstall Unity without touching lightdm
<guest81238> what will restoring the master boot record do?
<nomic> allstarsnorks2, remove/uninstall unity?  unity is the desktop
<guest81238> what happens if i delete the master boot record?
<Bashing-om> !details | guest81238
<guest81238> or restore it
<ubottu> guest81238: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<allstarsnorks2> sorry, i meant smart scopes
<guest81238> i am having a boot problem
<guest81238> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> guest81238: When booting, how far do you get .. and what scrren are you at when the process does not complete .
<Bashing-om> scrren/screen*
<guest81238> i get to a point where i usually would select the operating systems, but there are none to select, just a 'system setup' option
<guest81238> when i enter that it just says commands not found or soemthing like that
<Bashing-om> guest81238: "system setup' ? is this release 15.04 ?
<guest81238> dunno
<guest81238> its the only option i get
<guest81238> but anyway, my original question, could restoring master boot record solve my problem?
<Bashing-om> guest81238: What results at this log in screen (?) when key combo ctl+alt+F4 is executed ?
<guest81238> dunno, didn't try
<guest81238> im running live
<Bashing-om> guest81238: Not enough info to KNOW this is a grub booting issue.
<guest81238> probably is
<guest81238> either grub or master boot record
<guest81238> would completly reinstalling grub fix the issue of no operating systems to select
<guest81238> because i know that they exist and can be booted from because i can access them from the live distro i am using now
<guest81238> the files are there
<guest81238> on different partitions
<guest81238> im thinking reinstalling grub completly will solve problem
<Bashing-om> guest81238: If you are on release 15.04, that is now booting systmd, I am not experinced with systemd .
<patrick_ledhead>  A MUTANT on IPV6!!!!! everybody chase him!!!!         <------------  temistokles
<lickalott> Gents,  ssh'd into my rig and trying to accomplish anything, i get  an I/O error  it's telling me it's a read-only filesystem.  I have had this before and just hard boot it and things are gtg.  Is there away around this via ssh so i don't have to get my lazy butt off the couch and walk upstairs/
<lickalott> ?
<guest81238> got a elevator or lift?
<lickalott> one of those mechanical chairs that traverses the stairs at . mph.  But I still have to walk to that.  ;P
<lickalott> *.5 mph
<daftykins> lickalott: boot a live session, sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<guest81238> is it possible to reinstall grub, but only grub, not ubuntu entirely?
<Bashing-om> Lockzi: Set the filse system check flag and reboot ?
<lickalott> daftykins, I can get it back fine with a cold boot.  Would the pastebinit output be more effective from within the live environment ?
<daftykins> wherever you can get it run from should be cool
<lickalott> k.
<lickalott> tks!
<wyl> heihie
<Guest81238_> is there a way to install grub, only grub, not a entire operating system?
<Hanz_Zimmer> I recently bought a GTX 760 because I was fed up with the driver support for my AMD card. I installed the 760 and restarted my computer and reinstalled Ubuntu 15.04.
<Hanz_Zimmer> Currently, it's hooked up to three separate monitors. The first two monitors are connected to the DVI ports and the third monitor is connected through the HDMI port via a DVI adapter.
<Hanz_Zimmer> On the first boot, the monitor connected to my first DVI port displayed all of the POST, the GRUB, and the booting stages.
<Hanz_Zimmer> Immediately after the login screen loaded, the first DVI monitor turned off, and the two other monitors turned on. So I ran apt-get update && upgrade and rebooted.
<Hanz_Zimmer> Nothing was fixed so I switched to the NVIDIA driver rather than the Nouvea driver in Additional Drivers. After rebooting, I the third monitor came on but I couldn't change the resolution past 800x600.
<Hanz_Zimmer> So I downloaded the 346.59 64 bit driver and switched over to my virtual terminal and stopped the lightdm service.
<Hanz_Zimmer> I installed the driver, rebooted, and then after rebooting the third monitor was still detected but I couldn't increase teh resolution past 800x600
<Hanz_Zimmer> I've tried both Ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04. I've also tried using the 340, 340-updates, 346, 346-updates, and nvidia-current drivers.
<Hanz_Zimmer> All yield the same results. Except one of them, I can't remember which, allowed me to increase my resolution to 1366x768
<Hanz_Zimmer> I've also tried using xrandr, but it just says that my parameters aren't accurate though I'm pretty sure I followed hte steps correctly
<Nrk9t1x> http://xozen.blogspot.com/2015/04/xozzen-cybertronx-website-almost-done.html
<OerHeks> Guest81238_, see the grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tax_> hi, could anyone answer a quick question for me?
<OerHeks> !ot |  Nrk9t1x
<ubottu> Nrk9t1x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest81238_> thanks
<Nrk9t1x> oki
<Guest81238_> i tried the boot repair
<Guest81238_> won't work
<OerHeks> Guest81238_, maybe there is something else going wrong, do you have a Bios or UEFI-bios?
<Guest81238_> what do you mean?
<Guest81238_> i am thinking another problem could be that grub is trying to boot of another place other than dev/sda
<Guest81238_> once i ran the boot repair tool few times that showed up at the end of every time
<Bashing-om> Guest81238_: For release 15.04 boot problems: http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/ .
<OerHeks> paste that output on paste.ubuntu.com please
<Guest81238_> ok
<Guest81238_> gimme few mins
<Guest81238_> it did say that it is pasted on a ubuntu pastebin at the end of each try
<at0mix> 3.94.164.133 65225 at0mix:linuxr0x
<tax_> can anyone recommend a good c/c++ compiler?
<OerHeks> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Hanz_Zimmer> gcc
<Guest81238_> its really extensive but here it is ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967433/
<Guest81238_> i did the most common problems fix up option in boot-repair
<Guest81238_> it did say 'a error occured during the repair'
<zykotick9> "run gcc" is currently my fav shirt https://static.fsf.org/nosvn/gnu-press/run-gcc-shirt.JPG
<daftykins> :D
<Guest81238_> 0erherks, anything you can tell me that will help?
<Guest81238_> 0erheks, do you think restoring master boot record will fix problem?
<OerHeks> Not sure, boot should point to sda7?
<Guest81238_> yea
<Guest81238_> to be more accurate /dev/sda7
<Guest81238_> any ideas?
<carrera> Greetings! :-)
<emanuel> Helo. I just got an old Thinkpad G41 up and running on ubuntu but there seems t be a video lag. When I type something it takes a few sconds to show on the screen
<Guest81238_> so nobody can help solve my problem?
<emanuel> Any suggestions on what can be cauing the problem and how to resolve?
<ubuntuser13> How to correct keyboard layout in ibus?
<lickalott> daftykins,  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967511/
<emanuel> I wonder if my Window Manager could be the issue. How do I changed to a less "fancy" wm? I think the laptop can't handle the defaukt WM
<daftykins> lickalott: ok good news is nothing looks wrong with the hard disk
<daftykins> lickalott: is there only the one?
<Guest812381> sorry lag
<lickalott> no I just ran it on the one with the os loaded
<lickalott> i have 4 in there.
<Guest812381> talking about me?
<Guest812381> the pastebin i did
<daftykins> lickalott: hmm, wouldn't hurt running it on them all
<lickalott> you want all?   Reason I ask is the others are just "storage" and the issue seemed to be with a read only filesystem *i.e. /usr/bin
<lickalott> ok
<Guest812381> sorry im lost, are we talking about my problem or another problem?
<daftykins> consider it bedtime reading before i go ;)
<daftykins> Guest812381: before now, do you see me highlighting your nick?
<ryan_46> emanuel: What WM are you using?
<lickalott> sda - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967540/     sdb - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967542/  sdd - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967545/
<Guest812381> ok
<Guest812381> well thanks anyway
<lickalott> daftykins, sdc was one where ubuntu was loaded.
<emanuel> ryan_46, whatever installed with the defaulkt install
<lickalott> appreciate it man!
<ryan_46> emanuel: Have you ever used Fluxbox?
<emanuel> ryan_46, no
<daftykins> lickalott: yeah they all look just fine - so must be at the filesystem level or elsewhere!
<daftykins> lickalott: anywho gotta sleep :) good luck o/
<carrera> I just did a fresh 14.04 install on a laptop with GeForce GTS 360M.  As you can guess my display crashed as soon as I rebooted after install.  What surprised me is that by removing the Nouveau driver, and WITHOUT installing any nvidia drivers, I have hi res graphics after a reboot.  As per Nvidia docs on help.ubuntu.com, I used  apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<zykotick9> ryan_46: i've use fluxbox on a number of times.  what's your question?  (i haven't used fbox in a while and use awesome right now)
<daftykins> carrera: probably no hardware acceleration though
<ryan_46> emanuel: Can you open software-center?
<carrera> oh, thanks daftykins!   :)
<carrera> daftykins, and when would I need hardware acceleration?
<daftykins> if using unity or modern browser HTML 5 stuff perhaps
<daftykins> or games, yada yada
<emanuel> ryan_46,  yes it will take a bit of time
<emanuel> ryan_46, ok its open
<carrera> daftykins, I'm using XFCE and will be using the latest Firefox and Chromium browsers
<carrera> daftykins, does running Windowz 7 on VirtualBox require hard accl?
<daftykins> carrera: mmm, probably worth having a proprietary driver on then
<ryan_46> OK. You could open it and search for lubuntu. That is the lightest WM in regular flavors.
<daftykins> depends if you want aero in the guest i suppose
<daftykins> anywho i really have to sleep, laters \o
<carrera> daftykins, nah, never liked aero
<carrera> daftykins, thank you very much for all your help
<daftykins> np :>
<carrera> daftykins, I will tell you how the install of 14.04 went when I see you next.  It failed once!!!
<zykotick9> ryan_46: for uber-light wm openbox is resonable, fbox is lighter.  but the tiling wm's are much lighter still...
<greenride> After a recent Ubuntu update, my second monitor no longer connects to my laptop. Furthermore, dmesg reveals that unplugging/re-plugging my hdmi cable has no effect. I know this monitor still works since it works with a Mac, and I know that it once worked with Ubuntu. The only thing I can guess is that it's a kernel upgrade that borked things. Any suggestions?
<zykotick9> ryan_46: "regular" may be lubuntu with lxde... then xubuntu...
<ryan_46> zykotick9: Yes but I wasn't sure he knew how to use them.
<zykotick9> lxde/xfce should be familiar to most...
<ryan_46> zykotick9: So he should search for lxde instead of lubuntu?
<zykotick9> ryan_46: lubuntu uses lxde...
<emanuel> ryan_46,  i am getting openbox how do i make that my defult wm?
<zykotick9> emanuel: what dm do you use?  <- configure it with that
<ryan_46> If you install it, then you log out and click the gear thing to select a different DM.
<emanuel> zykotick9, dm?
<zykotick9> emanuel: sorry.  dm = desktop manager
<zykotick9> emanuel: lightdm/kdm/gdm/etc...
<emanuel> zykotick9, ty
<zykotick9> what ryan_46 is talking about above!  lightdm is default.
<zykotick9> ryan_46: <sidenote> you use the DM to select another DE (Desktop Environment) or WM (Window Manager) ... ;)
<emanuel> ty all trying now
<ryan_46> emanuel: Have you used Openbox before? It doesn't allow you to miminize windows. Fluxbox does.
 * zykotick9 really?  i find that hard to believe...  openbox had a lot more features as i remember it...  but fbox was lighter!
<ryan_46> zykotick9: Yeah I used DM instead of wm as I should have.
<zykotick9> ryan_46: ;)
<Rakko> Where are all the places where a system could be set to swap the ctrl and caps lock keys? I did it on mine, long ago, and now I can't find it. I don't seem to have anything calling xkbset in my dot files, and I don't have any ~/.xkb* files; and I can't find the setting at all in Unity settings.
<Rakko> I also don't see anything Xkb-related globally in /etc
<Rakko> I also don't have any evidence of xmodmap usage
<zykotick9> Rakko: in debian i use /etc/default/keyboard with ' XKBOPTIONS="caps:swapescape" ' to swap it in both xorg & console, but i DON'T know if it'll work in ubuntu :|
<Rakko> oh, yup. that's in mine.
<zykotick9> Rakko: sorry you where swapping ctrl & caps!  salt to taste...
<Rakko> so it does work in ubuntu
<Rakko> XKBOPTIONS="ctrl:swapcaps"
<Rakko> close enough :)
<Rakko> why are you in #ubuntu?
<emanuel> Ok I switched managers and this seems faster but I lost my menu bar on the left. How do I get it in Openbox?
<ryan_46> emanuel: Hi. Any luck?
<zykotick9> Rakko: i used ubuntu from 7.10 -> 10.04 ...  i really liked #ubuntu for a long time...
<Rakko> cool
<ryan_46> emanuel: In openbox you have to use terminal to start apps
<Rakko> I used debian for a very long time. I didn't really have any reason to switch to Ubu other than that it seemed like most of the Linux community was gravitating there
<Rakko> but I just recently installed wheezy on my phone :)
<zykotick9> Rakko: boo.  but i know exactly where you're coming from!  </OT i'll stop ;)>
<ryan_46> emanuel: If you install Fluxbox you can right click and get an applications menu.
<greenride> I'm having trouble getting a 2nd monitor to connect to my laptop. It is not recognized by system settings nor does the desktop extend to the 2nd monitor. This monitor previously connected to Ubuntu but may have stopped connecting after an update of packages.
<emanuel> ryan_46, ok. How do I launch software manager so I can get fluxbox and try it?
<Shed-34046> How do i partition my other HDD for the efi partition? I have ubuntu installed on the 145GB HDD
<ryan_46> emanuel: Are you on openbox?
<emanuel> ryan_46, yes I am on openbox
<Rakko> ah, box window managers... my fav is openbox too
<Rakko> for a while I ran bbLean on windows xp on a very old laptop. it was nice!
<ryan_46> emanuel: You can open a terminal and sudo apt-get install Fluxbox.
<Rakko> it really felt more like a unix-type UI, and it was fast and easily (and endlessly) configured
<emanuel> ryan_46, thanks will try
<ryan_46> emanuel: except fluxbox without the capital F my bad.
<zykotick9> Rakko: cde is what i think unix-type UI pre-gnu/linux https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Desktop_Environment <- it was terrible IMO!
<Rakko> zykotick9: oh, yeah, I didn't mean that; although I must admit that in my kde days, I would sometimes switch for weeks at a time to the sun cde color scheme and GUI theme
<Rakko> I found it soothing, and I like retro stuff (even if I never got to use the stuff that served as impetus for it)
<zykotick9> Rakko: ;) that theme, is a LOT different from actually running cde
<Rakko> I suppose
<zykotick9> cde itself is not "soothing" ;)
<Rakko> I can't believe they used that bottom-of-the-screen drawer thing
<zykotick9> ^ cde was actually freed a while ago, is it in ubuntu?  "apt-cache search cde" anyone?
 * zykotick9 could check packages.ubuntu.com he suspects... to find out it's not there :p
<Rakko> http://sourceforge.net/p/cdesktopenv/wiki/LinuxBuild/
<emanuel> Ok, it looks good. Much faster.  Just have to figure out how to launch calibre now and software updates
<Rakko> what I'd love is to run sunwindows
<Rakko> openwindows I mean
<Rakko> the one with NeWS support, though
<ryan_46> emanuel: sudo update-manager should do for updates
 * omgitsmit collective chatroom gasp
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: apt-cache show cde >> Filename: pool/universe/c/cde/cde_0.1+git9-g551e54d-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: lol, that's pretty retro-cool in a way ;)  thanks.
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> i plug headphone i still heard the sound from computer speaker
<hellyeah> what could be the problem?
<Rakko> note: CDEpack (Code, Data, and Environment packaging) is a tool that automatically packages up everything required to execute a Linux command on another computer without any installation or configuration.
<emanuel> ryan_46,  This is running so much better but now calibre can't find my media files that are on an external drive. I rebooted and then chose the new WM. I'm confused why thats failing now
<Shed-34046> Guys help me :/
<Shed-34046> How do i partition my drive for UEFI when installation of ubuntu?
<ryan_46> emanuel:  Also it is easy to launch a file manager to go usr share applications and be able to launch any app. However using the nautilus file manager kills the session. So I install and use thunar.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: wait a second!  on debian i get "cde - package everything required to execute a Linux command on another computer" <- i don't think that's Common Desktop Environment!
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Humm . .. lemme look again . one tic .
<lickalott> daftykins, thanks for checking!
<hellyeah> any help
<Shed-34046> anybody?
<ryan_46> emanuel: Don't know about calibre, sorry.
<emanuel> ryan_46, funny you say that. I started nautalis before yiur post and it killed my session too. How can I get flux back?
<Rakko> Shed-34046: did you google it? (I don't know anything about UEFI with Linux, but I'm guessing the info's out there)
<Shed-34046> I need some help to partition my drive for my computer's UEFI bios with install of ubuntu.. I mean it would probably be harder for me to break ubuntu like i keep doing with windows xD
<Shed-34046> rakko yea but i don't understand it well.. :(
<Rakko> how do you break windows?
<ryan_46> emanuel: You have to log out. Install thunar.
<Shed-34046> rakko Messing with the Registry.
<emanuel> Rakko, with a ball?
<Rakko> Shed-34046: don't do that. :)
<Shed-34046> Rakko is ubuntu a bit harder to break :P
<Rakko> I'm not sure that's true
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Recon it it s by-gone era .. only other I see is " cdebconf - Debian Configuration Management System (C-implementation) " ; Not what is under discussion .
<Rakko> once you get into compulsively customizing it... things are going to break
<bojan> Hi i want a help that my /boot is having lot of versions...How to clear that and also i want two versions for backup if my curren5t version gets in to any problem??
<[Steven_M]> Hi all :)
<Rakko> hi [Steven_M]
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: trust me, it's no loss ;)
<cfhowlett> bojan, old kernels can usually be removed with sudo apt-get autoremove
<Shed-34046> Rakko all i would use ubuntu for is chrome, flash player games, and office :)
<Rakko> open/libre office?
<bojan> cfhowlett:It is not removing if i give apt-get autoremove
<Shed-34046> Does it matter? As long as it gets the job done
<Bashing-om> bojan: Release 14.04 + ?? then try terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' . This should remove old kernels also .
<LadyAlissa> Quick question - When on Ubuntu 15.04, how can I set it up so that the 'super' key takes effect instantly? I'm having to hold it down for about 5 seconds before I can press a number key.
<Rakko> Shed-34046: well I mean you're not going to run (native) MS Office. Probably Office 365 in CHrome would work, though.
<bojan> Bashing-om:12.04
<bojan> check my /boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967757/
<[Steven_M]> is the  zombie hal ppa (https://launchpad.net/~mjblenner/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-hal) trust worthy, are there any know nsecurity issues with it?
<bojan> I have allocated only 10 MB for /boot and its eating lot of space
<Rakko> time to have a boot sale
<bojan> sorry 100 MB
<Rakko> I have that problem too, bojan
<Rakko> it's annoying even having /boot as a separate partition
<bojan> Rakko:you want??
<Bashing-om> bojan: 12,04 ya got to remove with a sequence similar ' sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic linux-image-3.2.0-30-generic linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic ' for each kernel installed and as well the header files . Some find synaptic easier to use.
<function9x> what can I use to defrag my external usb hdd?
<bojan> Rakko:yes there is an option to purge all the versions without current running version...But if there is any problem exists in current version then we dont have any other option apart from formatting and reinstalling
<Bashing-om> bojan: Better info from : ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and also make sure of what kernel is booting : 'uname -r' // do not want to take a chance on removing the booting kernel .
<Rakko> right
<bojan> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967772/ please check this
<Bashing-om> bojan: Look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10967772/ .
<bojan> root@LTSP:/boot# uname -r 3.13.0-49-generic
<bojan> Bashing-om:got any idea on how to remove that??
<[Steven_M]> is there an ubuntu security channel?
<Bashing-om> bojan: ' sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{32,45,46,48}-generic ;  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-{32,45,46,48} ;  sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-{32,45,46,48}-generic . should work .
<bojan> Bashing-om:if i execute this command nothing will happen to my server right??
<emanuel> ryan_46  even changing the WM my system is running slow when the hd is active. I wonder if putting the os on a flash drive would help
<Rakko> OS on an SSD is nice
<Rakko> regular USB flash drive, not so much
<cfhowlett> emanuel, usb is generally slower than hdd
<ryan_46> emanuel: That's too bad. You could try that but I don't know what the result would be.
<Bashing-om> bojan: All I expect to happen is to remove those old kernels ( images and headers) . Then we see if any config files remain , do the dpkg -l | grep linux- aonce more .
<emanuel> cfhowlett, the pc is is old thinkpad. 40gb hdd i think 1gb ram
<bojan> Bashing-om:YEs i have cleared 32 and 45 and its working good
<cfhowlett> emanuel, lubuntu for that machine ...
<ryan_46> cfhowlett: He's already trying Fluxbox.
<cfhowlett> ryan_46, emanuel +1 fluxblox
<emanuel> What I am not liking about fluxbox is haviung to open a terminal to launch apps
<ryan_46> emanuel: Yes it is limited. But apparently the machine is limited.
<fradet> emanuel: get fbrun or dmenu to launch programs
<Bashing-om> emanuel: As cfhowlett advises, try a clean install of lubuntu .
<emanuel> I will have to burn a dvd of it later this week. I plan on using this system with some usb drives to backup my computers
<emanuel> and hand ebooks
<Rakko> is lubuntu even lighter than xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Rakko, so it's argued
<Guest88123> how can i boot a operating system from grub2 commandline?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Guest88123
<ubottu> Guest88123: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest88123> yeah, i have read those before
<Guest88123> never mind
<satelite> i plugged in a pair of logitech headphones into the usb port of my box (running 14.04) and now the audio is totally gone. I have tried everything recommended on this page except the last one where you re-start the speech dispatcher. anyone ever had this problem?
<satelite> http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1304-quick-tip/
<emanuel> ok off to bed for me
<dj_> hello
<Rakko> hi dj_
<nitero> how do i find out the name of my wifi adapter device?
<nitero> i tried ifconfig and iwconfig...
<cyb3r> exit
<soy_el_pulpo> lspci
<soy_el_pulpo> nitero: lspci fisrt to see it it is recognized
<amme> hi guys, am i in the right place to ask aboute boot problem?
<DarrenGao> hi, what is your problem
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo, hey, lsmod (someone else suggested) showed it as rtl8187, but lspci doesn't show it at all
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo, also i'm using it now to be on the net
<WovenMaggie> Hello, I have to semi old Vista machines I want to put ubuntu on, should I download the lts or the 15.04?
<soy_el_pulpo> lsmod shows the modules loaded
<soy_el_pulpo> kernel modules
<soy_el_pulpo> it does not show your card
<WovenMaggie> Any takers?
<amme> i installed the latest ubunto to my netbook, samsung 535U3C. Everything works fin, but many times, (most of the time if i have to say) it wont boot. after the purple sceer its frozen
<soy_el_pulpo> nitero: sometime the wrong module gets loaded and messes up everything
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo,  there were 2 entries from lsmod.  rtl8187                64909  0, and, mac80211              630653  1 rtl8187
<amme> in recovery mod its always work but of course slow and shiti resolution
<soy_el_pulpo> it is a laptop?
<soy_el_pulpo> nitero: ?
<WovenMaggie> Did a ubuntu expert see my question?
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo, i see a few others too -- no it's a desktop.
<amme> im trying trying and ups its boot again...
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: do you have any preference?
<WovenMaggie> No
<WovenMaggie> I just want stable/fast.
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo, cfg80211, and eeprom_93cx6 both show being used by rtl8187
<amme> i dont want to use windows again ...:/
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: stable = LTS
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: go for it
<WovenMaggie> ok
<WovenMaggie> 32 bit or 64bit?
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: how much memory the machine has?
<WovenMaggie> one has 6gb the other has 3gb
<soy_el_pulpo> 64 bit is for >=4GB
<WovenMaggie> can i just put 32 bit on both?
<soy_el_pulpo> you can
<WovenMaggie> just download want to download twice
<WovenMaggie> dont*
<WovenMaggie> will it matter?
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: are they the same machines?
<WovenMaggie> no
<WovenMaggie> both dual core....semi old systems that had vista, i want to wipe vista
<WovenMaggie> and too tight to pay for windows
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: try one first, I will try with the 3gb ram first
<WovenMaggie> ok
<WovenMaggie> Vista is like blowing your nose on sandpaper
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: wet sandpaper
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: lol
<WovenMaggie> lol
<soy_el_pulpo> nitero: laptop or desktop
<soy_el_pulpo> ?
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo, desktop
<WovenMaggie> Thanks soy_el_pulpo'
<soy_el_pulpo> WovenMaggie: you r welcome
<soy_el_pulpo> have fun
<soy_el_pulpo> nitero: crack it open an look inside
<soy_el_pulpo> for the wifi chip
<soy_el_pulpo> good night
<nitero> soy_el_pulpo, it's a usb.
<nitero> external wifi adapter
<nitero> sorry heh ><
<nitero> i looked on the bottom it doesn't say, it has a model number though i'll try searching for that model # and see what comes up
<zorbs0ne> why am i getting this msg: sudo: unable to resolve host neo-neit
<zorbs0ne> neo-neit being my hostname.
<jo_os_> people
<jo_os_> im using 15.02
<jo_os_> version
<jo_os_> but have some problems
<jo_os_> :D
<jo_os_> can u help me
<jo_os_> pls
<amme> am i forgot? :)
<DarrenGao> zorbs0ne, what is your command
<zorbs0ne> DarrenGao:  cp /etc/apache2/apache2.conf /etc/apache2/apache2.backup.conf
<nitero> WovenMaggie, just so you know, you will need the 64bit version to utilize the entire 6gb of ram you have on the one machine.
<amme> anyway its good to see this rush whats heppening here to help peoples:)
<nitero> WovenMaggie,  =)
<jo_os_> is ubuntu best distr?
<jo_os_> :O
<DarrenGao> jo_os_: not at all
<nitero> jo_os_, no not really...
<jo_os_> im really sad using new ubuntu version :(
<nitero> jo_os_, LXLE is my current favorite, before that, mint was.
<nitero> tbh ubuntu is prob my least favorite linux distro (besides puppy linux)
<jo_os_> configure all day my desktop and now reboot and ... my desktop have cero changes
<DarrenGao> It is my first time to hear LXLE distro,nitero
<nitero> DarrenGao, it's based on the LXDE, but it comes with a lot of cool software.
<jo_os_> DarrenGao: mee to
<DarrenGao> let me google it right now
<nitero> i like it because it's the fastest and most stable OS i've tried, not including Arch.
<nitero> or maybe i should say it's on par with all the other "fastest and stablest" linux distros, but it also comes with a lot of cool software
<jo_os_> what about de
<DarrenGao> so have you ever tried debian, nitero
<jo_os_> bian?
<nitero> it's kind of like Knoppix
<nitero> DarrenGao, i have tried to install Debian several times.  I got it installed once when I was a linux-noob, and I didn't know much about linux, and didn't like how old it looked.  But i remember i liked the space wallpapers that changed every hour, that was awesome.  SInce then i haven't been able to successfully install it.  =\
<jo_os_> what sistem do u recommend me to use
<amme> DarrenGao: i installed the latest ubunto to my netbook, samsung 535U3C. Everything works fin, but many times, (most of the time if i have to say) it wont boot. after the purple sceer its frozen
<jo_os_> i mean distrib
<amme> in recovery mod its always work but of course slow and shiti resolution
<nitero> i recommend LXLE, it's pretty great.
<nitero> doesn't look like it gets much development though, so it might be surpassed by something else
<nitero> honestly, i think you should try everything and pick what you like best.
<jo_os_> what about elementary
<jo_os_> OS
<nitero> i haven't tried it
<nitero> but with virtualbox trying out distros is easy.
<Vyom> So I made this startup script, that tries to launch items on boot. But the terminal seems to wait to launch another program, until I close the previous one. How do I make all applications run in background at once? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10968082/
<DarrenGao> vbox is pretty good to use
<jo_os_> mint is a good alternative?
<nitero> mint is good for windows migrators i think
<nitero> but it's not the most stable
<jo_os_> debian?
<nitero> i liked it for a long time, but compared to other distros, it actually has bugs and instability issues
<nitero> i don't have enough experience with debian to judge.
<nitero> personally
<jo_os_> ubunto is develop this version...
<DarrenGao> I began to use debian two years ago, which debian 6.
<jo_os_> yet
<DarrenGao> now it is debian 8.
<jo_os_> have a lot of problems
<jo_os_> i think
<WovenMaggie> it annoys me there are so many distros and GUI i never know what one to pick
<DarrenGao> just try these all if you have many time.
<DarrenGao> and then pick one you like most
<jo_os_> jajaja
<jo_os_> yes
<jo_os_> well recommend me one
<jo_os_> and ill pick it up
<jo_os_> the best in ur opinion
<nitero> WovenMaggie, it doesn't really matter what you pick, and in situations where it doesn't matter, just make a quick decision and don't care.
<amme> when i try to select fglrx driver not the display driver wrapper xserver
<amme> its alwas jump back
<nitero> jo_os_, LXLE.
<amme> in additional driver window
<WovenMaggie> nitero does lxle have a torrent download? ill try it in virtual machine
<Vyom> So no solution to my script problem?
<amme> i tried to install fglrx pckg in synaptic, but its say fix broken packages :/
<amme> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tanstaafl74> just came back to ubuntu.  When did it start natively playing Netflix? 15.04?
<jeffreylevesque> I have an ubuntu VM, and i can't seem to access my USB devices on it
<dj_> Hi guys, what's the easiest way to setup a  wireless LAN with Ubuntu?
<DarrenGao> gui
<DarrenGao> did you install any desktop software, aka gnome
<dj_> Yes, I am running Ubuntu Studio
<dj_> I have 2 laptops w/ Ubuntu Studio, Android Tablet, & iPhones that are connected to Wifi, but they don't see each other.
<jeffreylevesque> DarrenGao: no sir, server ubuntu without gui
<jeffreylevesque> when i goto virtualbox `adds a new usb filter`, i get "no devices available" in the virtualbox gui
<Dro__> i keep getting this messages in /var/log/syslog : nullmailer[1432]: Starting delivery, 184 message(s) in queue.
<Dro__> ullmailer[1432]: Starting delivery, 184 message(s) in queue.
<Dro__> ullmailer[1432]: Starting delivery, 184 message(s) in queue.
<shafire> hi
<shafire> with which dhcp client tools can I check dhcpv6 issues in ubuntu?
<ababel> chromium
<zafer> slm
<ababel> #chromium
<zorbs0ne> http://pastebin.com/mw3gf9YY / anyone know how to stop the Ubuntu version from displaying there?
<Dro__> how can i compare only first colunm using diff
<[n0mad]> zorbs0ne: maybe it's some sort of welcome file on your server
<[n0mad]> or the system you're ssh into anyways
<zorbs0ne> I was messing with my motd.
<somsip> Dro__: sort by 1st column first, output first column using awk or tr (or other)  before diffing. Depends on your file
<[n0mad]> i know on my vps it has one i just never mess with it because it gives me info i want
<[n0mad]> on my vps it tells me i can rm -rf /etc/motd.tail
<[n0mad]> i guess if you were to create a copy of it then remove it you'd know if that's it
<zorbs0ne> [n0mad]: ahhh fixed it, yah i had wrote it messing with the motd.
<AndrzejL> guys is this even legal?
<AndrzejL> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Ubuntu-15-04-32-bit-Live-Install-DVD-LibreOffice-Firefox-Thunderbird-Linux-OS-/181568725571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2a4656e243
<smith2> connect two computers via usb and make one fake itself as 'usb to ethernet' adapter
<smith2> is that possible?
<ioria> smith2, you need a pecial usb cable, i think
<ioria> special
<azizLIGHT> how do i close the terminal but not close the script running?
<azizLIGHT> something about owning
<azizLIGHT> i forgot
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4004/how-can-i-close-a-terminal-without-killing-the-command-running-in-it
<ioria> &
<azizLIGHT> so disown was the command i was thinking of
<MonkeyDust> azizLIGHT  use byobu
<MonkeyDust> !info byobu
<ubottu> byobu (source: byobu): text window manager, shell multiplexer, integrated DevOps environment. In component main, is optional. Version 5.92-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 641 kB
<Corvus`> Hey. What is the proper way to restore iptables/netfilter setting on boot?
<Corvus`> I figured I need iptables-persistent, so I installed it, and it kinda works, but here is what it says when I try to save the settings. https://bpaste.net/raw/b308b826f503
<Corvus`> and for some reason it is split into netfilter-persistent and iptables-persistent. Could someone explain what is the difference?
<kempe> Im looking for a way to listen for AC status change. I want to create a script that sets pstate scaling_governor and some more things depending on status. I tought laptop-mode-tools would do it but can't get it to work. any ideas?
<JustAnUser> hi guys
<JustAnUser> a quick question
<JustAnUser> I am about to install ubuntu 15.04 on an ssd
<JustAnUser> do I need any additional settings to improve ssd life?
<MonkeyDust> !ssd | JustAnUser start here
<ubottu> JustAnUser start here: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<JustAnUser> since it is activated by default, I do not need do anything else right?
<MonkeyDust> JustAnUser  guess not
<JustAnUser> sounds good
<JustAnUser> I will be back right after the installation with my default irc nick if I have any problems
<JustAnUser> catch you later guys
<jose01> hello
<jose01> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 15.04
<jose01> When boot my PC, i mast set "upstart" optin in Grub menu, for normal boot X (GUI)
<jose01> How to set default upstart boot ?
<justanuser> ok I'm back and I've a problem
<justanuser> I've just finished installing ubuntu
<justanuser> and my mouse marker happens to blink
<justanuser> or totally disappear
<justanuser> whenver I do something
<justanuser> be it typing with the keyboard, opening a software, it blinks, and if I try to move it, it becomes "invisibile", even though it's actually moving
<justanuser> it's reaaaally annoying, how can I fix it?
<justanuser> OK looks like I've fixed it ;)
<erikg> i'm having a load of trouble on 15.04
<erikg> the settings menus are all mostly-transparent
<erikg> http://i.imgur.com/Rz5MP2u.png
<erikg> seems like tons of stuff is broken
<erikg> i got this way by upgrading from 14.10
<justanuser> how do I check if TRIM is enabled on my ssd?
<erikg> i've lost audio support in some applications, although audio seems fine generally
<justanuser> should I remove my SWAP partition in order to improve my ssd life?
<Vexena> If I have a teamspeak server and created a user with disabled login that's called teamspeak and chowned the whole directory /home/teamspeak to the "teamspeak" user that has no login enabled and then use sudo service teamspeak3 start (to start the init script). Would this still run as root? Or does it run with the teamspeak user in this case
<fes235> Vexena: if you use sudo -u teamspeak it runs as the teamspeak user
<Vexena> Alright, thanks for the help :) then i'll edit that in init script to run like that
<gameFace> Hello people. I am trying to install Ubuntu. While installing, i am getting "something wicked happened. Unable to resolve in.archive.ubuntu.com"
<gameFace> And so grub2 doesn't get installed. And my installer stops
<MonkeyDust> gameFace  how are you installing it and which version?
<gameFace> Backbox 4.1 and using the installer
<MonkeyDust> gameFace  backbox is not supported here
<gameFace> It's an ubuntu derivative, but :/
<MonkeyDust> gameFace  type /topic to find out what's supported here
<asdjsonyou> hello
<jibe211> can anyone help me rollback a nvidia driver in trusty?xserver wont start on reboot after installed new driver...
<charlesW> I have found apps and software that I want to run on ubuntu 14.04 lts. My problem is, I don't know how to use "Torrent" stuff. Can someone steer me in the right direction?
<jibe211> yes charles
<jibe211> you familiar with ubuntu software center ?
<charlesW> yes
<jibe211> get transmission bittorrent client
<jibe211> works just like windows ones
<azizLIGHT> alright, any ideas how to make my media keys skip tracks on spotify in a web browser
<MonkeyDust> charlesW  deluge is also nice
<charlesW> Just curious, but why not just zip it up or tar it...Would make things easier, in my opinion of course.
<jibe211> zip and tar is compression, torrent is a way to stream the data
<azizLIGHT> charlesW: if its linux software, and they talk about ubuntu, they probbaly have ppas
<charlesW> I know, just seems like a lot to go through
<azizLIGHT> if not, they probably have deb files you can easily install software with in ubuntu software center
<jibe211> torrent is just addressing info to send and recieve data packets in the file
<azizLIGHT> torrents probably more suited for big programs and big files
<jibe211> yes like he said, if you cant use the ubuntu software center, your best hope is windows emulation, if trying to run non linux software
<azizLIGHT> you probably want to look for ppas charlesW, add them to your repos, and apt-get install them. easy peasy done, and you get updates when you run apt-get upgrade
<charlesW> actually, I am looking for a CAD like software to help me design my PVC Pips Irrigation Systems. You guys know of anything?
<somsip> charlesW: librecad, varicad
<charlesW> Pipes
<notsohuman> U mean for 3d designing
<charlesW> notsohuman: that would be neat
<jibe211> libre has excellent support for free software
<charlesW> somsop: I never heard of varicad.
<notsohuman> U can even install sketchup using wine
<charlesW> I going to look that up...Thanks guys
<jibe211> Looking for advice on how to rollback nvidia graphics driver in 64 bit trusty, after I installed wont boot up, I have 32 bit trusty on other disk, but cannot boot 64 bit os anymore.
<somsip> charlesW: paid for, with a free trial
<charlesW> thanks somsip
<jibe211> Looking for advice on how to rollback nvidia graphics driver in 64 bit trusty, after I installed wont boot up, I have 32 bit trusty on other disk, but cannot boot 64 bit os anymore.
<charlesW> Also, One more thing...How different is the 32 bit version of ubuntu 14.04 lts from the 64 bit version? Visually? I always install the 32 bit version, because I know what it looks like and where everything is.
<dearhawk> jibe211: just go into the graphics config file and comment out the line that loads the nvidia driver I think
<jibe211> I have both, diffrences are negligeable
<MrElendig> jibe211: read your logs and find out what is the *real* problem
<MrElendig> jibe211: also what hardware do you have?
<jibe211> geforce210 (512 MB) card
<charlesW> jibe211: Is one faster than the other?...You know, like boot time, program loading, things like that.
<jibe211> i used the nvidia driver installation interface from command line
<jibe211> charles tbh i cant see diffrence
<Vexena> Can I remove the /etc/update-motd.d 00-header & 10-help-text shell files without any problems to show the /etc/motd only upon login?
<MrElendig> jibe211: never ever use the .run directly
<MrElendig> that will break your system
<MrElendig> which version did you install?
<Vexena> I only used to edit them before so it doesn't show it, but can these files be removed?
<charlesW> jibe211: thanks
<jibe211> mrelendig: yes I see that lol,
<jibe211> Charles:no prob mate
<bojan> I had freecad 0.14 before and i updated that to o.16..But it is not working fine now..Can anybody please help me...Even i am purging and installing it still i get the same version
<MrElendig> bojan: post actual errors
<MrElendig> bojan: and how did you install 0.16?
<bojan> MrElendig:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969342/
<bojan> MrElendig:please check the link
<bojan> MrElendig:i have installed from that repos
<naftilos76> Do i need to setup resolv.conf in my ubuntu vps while running bind dns server in my vps as a private name server only for domains hosted in this vps?
<bojan> MrElendig:You got any idea??
<MrElendig> 12:53:40  MrElendig ╡ bojan: post actual errors
<bojan> MrElendig:The error is i cant able to install my previous versions
<MonkeyDust> naftilos76  that's a very specific question, try asking in ##networking (double #)
<naftilos76> thanks
<MrElendig> bojan: no, the errors you get when running freecad
<bojan> MrElendig:"There are no errors
<MrElendig> fixing the actual problem > downgrading
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<Murii> hey
<jibe211> MrElendig: Thanks mate, gonna try restore default graphics from tty  and NO MORE *.run's lol =)
<paya> yo
<jibe211> who
<bojan> I got this error when updating chroot http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969406/
<ioria> bojan i think you are a bit outdated
<bojan> ioria:what should i do now??
<Vexena> Does anyone know how to make that this init script start module: http://pastebin.com/qqEHSC0P starts with the user teamspeak3 that has login disabled?
<Vexena> I found this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/57292/how-can-i-make-this-daemon-init-run-as-a-non-root-user but not sure how to implement this into the start module
<Vexena> Or could this be done easier?
<Guest42950> hi
<Guest42950> i need a small help
<rdrowe> ok
<root> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | root
<ubottu> root: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest99206> quelqu'un pourrais t-il m'aider svp?
<Guest42950> in my ubuntu geeting 2 displays
<Guest42950> how to resolve this
<Guest99206> je n'arive pas a mettre kde en francais
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Guest99206
<ubottu> Guest99206: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good day :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, yowza^2!
<vashek> when trying to talk to #rubyonrails group gettting this eror: #RubyOnRails :Cannot send to channel
<vashek> what I am doing wrong?
<lotuspsychje> vashek:  [#rubyonrails] Register with nickserv in order to talk: /msg nickserv help
<compdoc> vashek, tyou need to register your nick
<taozhijiang> Hello,
<taozhijiang> how to dismiss someone entering and leaving msg
<ObrienDave> that is a setting in your client
<vashek> register frasek08
<lotuspsychje> vashek: you need another password now
<taozhijiang> ObrienDave: I am using konversation
<taozhijiang> ObrienDave: how
<vashek> I am doing something wrong
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> taozhijiang: you can hide joins/parts in chat
<lotuspsychje> taozhijiang: in xchat
<ObrienDave> and hexchat
<Fuchs> taozhijiang: settings -> configure konversation -> behaviour -> chat window -> [ ]  Show join / parts
<taozhijiang> Great
<taozhijiang> ObrienDave: tks
<taozhijiang> and also thanks to ObrienDave & lotuspsychje
<ObrienDave> taozhijiang, thank Fuchs :)
<jottr> Hi everyone. I need to read the systemd journalfile from a different system on a ubuntu 14.04 machine. Is there a good strategy of doing so?
<loa> how i can install applet for cpu control?
<loa> i want powersave and performance mods.
<loa> i use now cpufrequtils but it is not userfriendly.
<MonkeyDust> loa  is this useful http://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-control-your-cpu-frequency-in-ubuntu/
<solsTiCe> after some bad manipulation in ubuntu guest in vbo, I got an oversized mouse cursor. How do i get it bakc to normal ?
<bip> Hello ;-)
<solsTiCe> hi
<bip> hello solsTiCe ;-)
<bip> I need help: http://pastebin.com/zXWkfgkD
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> is there a software for rotate the video?
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, ffmpeg/avconv can rotate
<hellyeah> is it a software or is it codec?
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libav-tools
<arieansyah> halo
<hellyeah> cfhowlett:  those package was installed
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, good.  rotate away
<MonkeyDust> !details | bip
<ubottu> bip: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<hellyeah> software?
<hellyeah> will i do with vlc or totem or what
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, avconv -i original.mp4 -vf "transpose=1" -codec:v libx264 -preset slow -crf 25 -codec:a copy flipped.mp4
<arieansyah> fix player gmusicplayer not play.
<bip> MonkeyDust: ;-) is more simple. I put this Hardisk (USB). Open in terminal Gparted and i got this error ;-)
<hellyeah> wow
<bip> MonkeyDust: the scope is: backup all file present on hardisk ;-)
<loa> MonkeyDust, found indicator-cpufreq
<loa> i under unity, so gnome tips are not helpfull.
<loa> i am
<hellyeah> i took that errors what does that mean
<MonkeyDust> loa  unity is a gnome plugin
<hellyeah> [mpeg4 @ 0x10ec580] ac-tex damaged at 13 5 [mpeg4 @ 0x10ec580] Error at MB: 243
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, seems to not like your input video
<cfhowlett> "damaged" ...
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, did you get an output video?  play it.
<hellyeah> yea
<hellyeah> got output
<ioria> Gparted understands GPT ?
<BluesKaj> ioria, http://akabaila.pcug.org.au/gpt/gpt_gparted.html
<cfhowlett> hellyeah, http://askubuntu.com/questions/269429/how-can-i-rotate-video-by-180-degrees-with-avconv   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3937387/rotating-videos-with-ffmpeg
<ioria> BluesKaj, it seems yes, thanx
<wildc4rd> Good afternoon, just put Ubuntu on my spare laptop, first time I have used ubuntu with AMD/ATI gfx hardware, getting irritating screen tear and cursor sticking etc on desktop, any recommendations?
<MonkeyDust> wildc4rd  which version?
<wildc4rd> the disk I had was 14.10 x64, just about to update to 15.04
<kazdax> I have tried installing google chrome but it dosnt work
<MonkeyDust> wildc4rd  try changing the screen resolution
<kazdax> chrome keeps crashing
<kazdax> it wont open ..it just gives me an error message
<kazdax> and closes
<loa> have somebody problems with copy paste in chrome? sometimes it freezez
<hellyeah> chrome and firefox suck
<kazdax> what do you use hellyeah  ?
<hellyeah> :XD
<hellyeah> both
<kazdax> hehehe
<wildc4rd> Its the same MonkeyDust, it looks like a driver issue to be honest, but I don't know the AMD/ATI drivers as I do the nVidia ones
<k1l_> kazdax: start chrome from a terminal and see what error comes up
<kazdax> Failed to load modules errors
<k1l_> kazdax: because "my car is broken" doesnt help to help you. details and errormessages matter
<colbyf> anyone know how to make 'top' display human readable, such as MG/GB
<k1l_> !paste | kazdax put all of it there
<ubottu> kazdax put all of it there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kazdax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969942/
<k1l_> kazdax: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<kazdax> the latest one
<kazdax> just installed it yesterday
<k1l_> kazdax: "lsb_release -d"
<kazdax> 14.04
<kazdax> LTS
<k1l_> kazdax: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine
<kazdax> done
<kazdax> still wont open
<k1l_> kazdax: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<Maimster> Morning all.
<MonkeyDust> 3pm here
<kazdax> nope still not working
<kazdax> when i dod the install it says the package is already installe
<kazdax> installed
<k1l_> please start it again in a terminal and show the output
<kazdax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10969968/
<k1l_> kazdax: what desktop is that? what did you do to it?
<kazdax> what do you mean ..i did nothing
<kazdax> i tried installing ht epackages yout od me..but the installer said they are already installed
<k1l_> ok, try to install the 32bit package: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine:i386
<kazdax> still gives error
<kazdax> the same one as before
<kazdax> just missing some lines
<k1l_> kazdax: try a relogin.
<kazdax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10970014/
<k1l_> did you relogin? i am not sure if the modules get loaded without a relogin
<MonkeyDust> kazdax  have you tried chromium, from the repos?
<kazdax> yea still not working
<k1l_> kazdax: working? or same errors as the last one?
<k1l_> kazdax: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk*
<kazdax> sam as the last ones
<kazdax> nope still the szme errors
<k1l_> can you show the install output?
<kazdax> the libcanberra-gtk one ?
<k1l_> <k1l_> kazdax: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk*
<k1l_> that one
<codemagician> Where do I find logs for Wifi network disconnects and reconnects?
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  is this what you want http://askubuntu.com/questions/75872/where-are-the-networkmanager-logs
<lo0xyf4ro> Bonjour la communauté Ubuntu ! Comment puis-je configurer le wifi sur Xubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | lo0xyf4ro
<ubottu> lo0xyf4ro: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<b4tm4n> so, i'm trying to get a handle on systemd in 15.04, but am getting more and more confused.  I just installed redis-server and it is starting at boot.  However, I cannot find a .service file for it anywhere.
<b4tm4n> however, it is in /etc/init.d/redis-server as a SysV file
<EriC^^> b4tm4n: it should be in /etc/systemd/system i think
<b4tm4n> EriC^^, but it is not, that's the problem
<b4tm4n> it's in /etc/init.d/
<EriC^^> type locate redis-server.service
<b4tm4n> yeah, did that, nothing
<ankk> how can i change keyboard layout for system-wide on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<b4tm4n> EriC^^, furthermore, systemctl start [tab][tab] for auto complete does not list it either
<MonkeyDust> ankk  system settings > keyboard > text entry
<ankk> MonkeyDust, i deleted ibus in .config dir. i fixed. thank you. i tried something on that window but it didn't work :s
<genka> help solve the problem access for shh. the command s 192.168.0.0.1 22 (tcp failid connetion refused) Team Iptables -L shows >> ACCEPT tcp --anywhere anywhere tcp dpt: ssh
<EriC^^> genka: is that a typo in the ip?
<MonkeyDust> genka  that's one 0 too many
<rori> What laptop CPU do you recommend? do you need an i3 to have proper speed? is it such a big difference between CPUs of the same MHz/GHz?
<genka> route from the port 192.168.0.1 and outer ip
<compdoc> rori, an i3 is a decent cpu, but mobile versions can be slow
<genka> configuration shh was not edited after start =(
<MonkeyDust> genka  it's ssh, not shh
<compdoc> shhh!
<ObrienDave> mums the word ;P
<genka> MonkeyDust ??
<ObrienDave> [07:51:58] <genka> configuration shh was not edited after start =(
<mrindeed> help, my system wont lock
<mrindeed> and i have hiberanate enabled
<genka> ((
<dinet> can networktype and/or screentype make the system instable?
<Parabola> morning folks, fakeraid dual boot issue :) installer ran, boot-repair ran, from grub i can start windows but not linux
<dinet> I have an asrock that works fine on my desktop but when I connect it to the TV it wont start x
<Parabola> when i edit the ubuntu boot option it doesn't appear to be pointed at /dev/mapper/.... almost like its context is wrong
<MonkeyDust> dinet  what's asrock?
<dinet> MonkeyDust: an 3-4 year old nettop
<MonkeyDust> dinet  ok, found it, it's a hardware manufacturer
<dinet> MonkeyDust: yes. ASUS to be exact
<Parabola> i've got my boot summary if that is of help to anyone willing to assist
<irgendwer4711> hi, which is the right kernel for 12 LTS?
<MonkeyDust> irgendwer4711  3.2
<irgendwer4711> MonkeyDust: somewhere I read 3.13
<alteregoa> why was ddate and stuff removed from the distro?
<irgendwer4711> MonkeyDust: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/kernel/
<MonkeyDust> !info ddate | alteregoa it's still there
<ubottu> alteregoa it's still there: ddate (source: ddate): convert Gregorian dates to Discordian dates. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-1 (vivid), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<alteregoa> fnord
<OerHeks> !find linux-image precise
<ubottu> Found: linux-image, linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-23-virtual, linux-image-extra-3.2.0-23-virtual, linux-image-extra-virtual, linux-image-generic, linux-image-server, linux-image-virtual, linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic-pae, linux-image-generic-pae (and 364 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<irgendwer4711> ubottu: what is this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<irgendwer4711> OerHeks: ...
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<irgendwer4711> k1l_: ahh, some kind of backport
<Guest80965> hi,i have problem i can not resume from suspend the does work but the screen turned off without respond
<Guest80965> i mean the machine
<ioria> Guest80965, see if you have this file : ls -al /usr/share/app-install/desktop/light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<Guest80965> No such file or directory
<genka> help, a lot of running processes 98.
<ioria> Guest80965, cd in /usr/share/app-install/desktop and ls -a light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<lo0xyf4ro> polop ?
<lo0xyf4ro> en français ?
<SchrodingersScat> !fr | lo0xyf4ro
<ubottu> lo0xyf4ro: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lo0xyf4ro> merci =)
<genka> help pls, a lot of running processes 98.
<OnkelTem> How to disable 4th and 5th mouse buttons? They are used to Back and Forward actions in Chrome, and I continue pressing them accidentally. Ubuntu 12.04/KDE
<OerHeks> genka, what do you mean by 'a lot of running processes 98.'???
<genka>  OerHeks  >> System load:  1.19 Processes: 97
<genka>  OerHeks  >> this is not normal
<ObrienDave> according to......?
<SchrodingersScat> genka: I like the program 'htop' for checking processes, you can also run 'ps aux | more' or similar.  A number of processes doesn't really tell us much.
<Guest80965> ls -a light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop
<Guest80965> ls: cannot access light-locker-settings:light-locker-settings.desktop: No such file or directory
<genka>  OerHeks  >> root  372  0.0  0.0   3216  1440 ?   Ss   18:47   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon (40 Processes)
<ObrienDave> gee, i have 110 processes running, will my CPU overheat?
<OerHeks> genka, does 'top' give you any zombie process?
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: I have one zombie, am I in danger?
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, no, maybe that zombie is. can you paste it?
<ObrienDave> can't be in danger from yourself ;P
<genka> 0 zombie -_-
<OerHeks> genka, try to restart any open browser, might fix that
<ioria> Guest80965, are you ubuntu 14.04 ?
<SchrodingersScat> OerHeks: root     18202  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    Apr29   1:00 [apport-gtk] <defunct>  <--is this a zombie? it has a Z
<Guest80965> 15.04
<OerHeks> Z = zombie indeed.
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: kill it's parent paid. If that is 1 then you will need to reboot
<OerHeks> SchrodingersScat, >   kill -HUP $(ps -A -ostat,ppid | grep -e '[zZ]'| awk '{ print $2 }')
<genka> Tasks:  94 total,   1 running,  93 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<genka> ppc
<OerHeks> genka looks oke
<SchrodingersScat> ActionParsnip: seems to be a child of update-notifier.
<ioria> Guest80965, do you have in Preferences Light Locker Settings ?
<autonomoid> Hi could someone please explain the difference between the a login password and an encryption passphrase?
<genka> sleep processes 93 -_-
<alteregoa> is there a script to deja-dup to usenet?
<ActionParsnip> SchrodingersScat: then go for the head. Kill that zombie
<EriC^^> autonomoid: an encryption passphrase decrypts the encrypted fs or dir
<Guest80965> how to know if i have or not?
<ioria> Guest80965, look at it ... it'a a menu entry
<autonomoid> Erc1, so when I login to Ubuntu do it enter the passphrase automaticallly to decrypt the home directory?
<autonomoid> does^
<Guest80965> where
<EriC^^> autonomoid: i think when you login it decrypts the home dir, unless you're using full disk encryption then you'd need the passphrase after it boots
<EriC^^> autonomoid: it uses the passphrase to decrypt it though i think, you could boot a live usb and decrypt it manually using the passphrase
<genka> who is  user/sbin/console-kit-daemon -no-daemon
<autonomoid> The reason I ask is because I just upgraded an old box from 10.04 to 12.04 and it prompted me to enter an encryption passphrase. I haven't found an detailed description of what it's used for.
<EriC^^> autonomoid: is only your home dir encrypted or the whole installation?
<EriC^^> usually do you enter your passphrase when you boot?
<SchrodingersScat> alteregoa: it uses duplicity as a backend right?  Doesn't look promising from a quick search of duplicity usenet.  Could you make a backup to a local directory then upload those using whatever news tool you can automate?
<autonomoid> I'm no expert but from what I've read its just the home dir. FDE wasn't available in earlier releases.
<ioria> Guest80965, type in terminal :   /usr/bin/light-locker-settings
<autonomoid> Eric__, No just user login
<ActionParsnip> autonomoid: is this a desktop system?
<autonomoid> yes
<alteregoa> yep backup it and compress it with rar or somthing using 30% redundancy with encryption
<ActionParsnip> autonomoid: then why are you using encryptfs?
<alteregoa> at the end of any backup it creates a file with the nzb's you can put on dropbox or something
<autonomoid> All I did was take the existing 10.04 desktop installation and upgrade to 12.04 desktop. There was never any mention of using encryptfs
<ActionParsnip> autonomoid: I see. Seems weird it is a factor then...
<autonomoid> ActionParsnip, THis is why I'm asking.
<colligence> hello. i have the following problem: on my arch pc i only have to type "systemd shutdown" to shutdown my system without root previleges. how could i do this in ubuntu WITHOUT modifying the suders file?
<MonkeyDust> colligence  arch? this is ubuntu support
<Guest80965> i can not understand when i type /usr/bin/light-locker-settings i got bash: /usr/bin/light-locker-settings: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> colligence: set the sticky bit on the shutdown binary. It will run as root no matter who runs it....  Anyone
<alteregoa> first duplicity encrypts the entire stuff with a passphrase and then rar. should be safe enough, (256bit aes)
<colligence> MonkeyDust: i know. i said how i did it on arch, and i want to know how it works on ubuntu.
<colligence> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks
<ioria> Guest80965, last attempt :    locate light-locker-settings
<SchrodingersScat> alteregoa: are you saying this is a script that already exists?  idk why you would need to rar them, but it's your freedom.
<ActionParsnip> colligence: https://www.howtoforge.com/linux_setting_suid_sgid_bits
<alteregoa> because of the redundancy
<ActionParsnip> colligence: sorry, setuid is what you want.
<alteregoa> SchrodingersScat, parts of that exists, but the thing is to refine the script so there is no user interaction needed anymore and a GUI
<colligence> ActionParsnip: thanks. i guess it will work.
<ActionParsnip> colligence: it makes the file always run as the owner
<colligence> ActionParsnip: but i need root previleges to set it, don't i?
<genka>  sudo gcc -Wall -o console-kit-daemon console-kit-daemon.c sudo: gcc: no comend
<ankk> i have kinda weird problem.
<genka> no comand
<autonomoid> ActionParsnip, I think I found the anser: "On the first boot after setting up an encrypted home directory, you will be prompted to learn the master password for your home directory"
<ActionParsnip> colligence: yes but after that, it's done
<colligence> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks, i'll try it.
<ankk> when i click somewhere on terminal to copy and paste, it selects a random number of lines immediately and while i'm holding to select text, it doesn't track my mouse pointer
<ankk> what is the problem?
<autonomoid> ActionParsnip, What is slightly misleading is that the dialogue window saying "Record your encryption passphrase", which to me suggests entering a passphrase not "writing it down"
<noteness> genka: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<noteness> Type that
<SchrodingersScat> alteregoa: I think you want to use duplicity then, since it's cli, and then you can automate a bunch.  if you use either keys or a passphrase you can have that automated.
<alteregoa> here you cn get gigabit or 2gbit isp for less a grand /year so backing up to usenet is not just a choice it is reliable the files are distributed on various places
<genka> decided)))
<ActionParsnip> autonomoid: indeed. Not something I use, I can't really comment
<ioria> ActionParsnip, sorry mate, now i'm with Lubuntu . Do you have a /usr/bin/light-locker-settings ?
<ActionParsnip>  ioria: I'm on my Samsung S5 sorry
<ioria> ActionParsnip, np
<ActionParsnip> ioria: you could boot LiveCD and copy the file to your user's home from there
<LadyAlissa> Quick question - When on Ubuntu 15.04, how can I set it up so that the 'super' key takes effect instantly? I'm having to hold it down for about 5 seconds before I can press a number key.
<ioria> ActionParsnip, yep, just i don't remember the exact location in Ubuntu.... (she's a Girl) :-P
<genka> fack
<genka> 98 ps-_-
<ActionParsnip> ioria: sudo updatedb; locate light-locker-settings
<ioria> ActionParsnip, i'm in Lubuntu, now
<SchrodingersScat> genka: I have 267, depending on how we're counting, so I don't get the concern.
<ActionParsnip> ioria: it works in any distribution of Linux....
<ioria> ActionParsnip, THAT i wanted to Know , tx
<ActionParsnip> ioria: very useful. Although the search is only effective if you updatedb. The search is in a database of files
<ioria> ActionParsnip, yep
<amme> hi guys. i would like to make a bootable windows pendrive
<amme> i follow this instruction
<amme> http://onetransistor.blogspot.hu/2014/09/make-bootable-windows-usb-from-ubuntu.html
<amme> 3. part
<amme> after first command
<amme> grub-install: warning: Attempting to install GRUB to a disk with multiple partition labels.  This is not supported yet..
<amme> i dont get it what does it mean
<ActionParsnip> amme: I believe if you format the partition to ntfs then unetbootin should work
<ActionParsnip> amme: does the USB have only one partition?
<gp5st> it appears that applications aren't using /etc/hosts to resolve? How can I make w/e in the OS is doing (or forwarding) resolving to use the hosts file?
<gp5st> but it seems to work sometimes, but not for others :-\
<amme> hi actionparnsnip
<amme> yes it have only one
<gp5st> his this the accepted answer in 14.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/347152/why-is-the-etc-hosts-file-not-working
<amme> if i would format it in drives app: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<amme> ?
<amme> have no clue
<ActionParsnip> amme: I'd wipe the USB and retry.
<amme> ActionParsnip: i tried but its sad: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<amme> in disk app
<genka> how to reduce swap??
<ActionParsnip> genka: swap use or swap partition size...?
<genka> ActionParsnip >>> mem 2415 /swap 2458
<ActionParsnip> genka: then you have a good amount of swap space...
<ActionParsnip> genka: 1 times RAM amount for 2Gb RAM is fine.
<studio_> hi
<studio_> what is more close to ubuntu-touch for the desktop, ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso or vivid-desktop-amd64.iso?
<martysiamint> hi I have a question - why is my Ubuntu overheating my netbook whiereas other systems like Windows or Linux MInt do not?
<ActionParsnip> martysiamint: configuration...
<martysiamint> I use 14.04 Truimfalna Turkawka and 17.1 Rebecca and XP
<martysiamint> configuration of what? what should I change?
<OerHeks> martysiamint, that 'Truimfalna Turkawka' is a polish remix, not ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> martysiamint: if you have a switching GPU then you will need to set that up.
<ActionParsnip> martysiamint: so not actually using Ubuntu?
<martysiamint> not?
<ngomes> hello , i have pulseaudio 6 on xubuntu 15.04. yesterday it was all fine an i find myself on configuration trying to select other profile. suddently sound stoped working and it seens to fail to establish connection with pulse audio server. how can i reset pulse audio config ?
<martysiamint> I have set it using HTOP and lmsensors
<martysiamint> and some other software
<ActionParsnip> martysiamint: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<martysiamint> wait
<martysiamint> I'm logged in on mint at the moment
<martysiamint> will need to change system
<martysiamint> brb
<studio_> any idea?
<MonkeyDust> must say, i had the overheating issue too, in 14.04, turned out it was most likely due to HWE
<OerHeks> studio_, 15.04 = vivid.
<LadyAlissa> Quick question - When on Ubuntu 15.04, how can I set it up so that the 'super' key takes effect instantly? I'm having to hold it down for about 5 seconds before I can press a number key.
<studio_> OerHeks, so it is the same?
<LadyAlissa> Yes.
<LadyAlissa> They're the same.
<OerHeks> LadyAlissa, i can hit superkey and press any nuber immediatly.
<LadyAlissa> On 15.04?
<ActionParsnip> LadyAlissa: what video chip do you use?
<OerHeks> i don't have to wait for the numbers to show up.
<LadyAlissa> ActionParsnip: No idea. What would that have to do with anything?
<studio_> again, "ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso" and "vivid-desktop-amd64.iso" are the same?
<martyna> I'm back
<LadyAlissa> studio_: Yes.
<studio_> ok
<ActionParsnip> LadyAlissa: the Unity is a shell for Compiz which uses 3D acceleration to exist. Poor video card setup makes the rendering default to the CPU which is significantly slower.....
<ActionParsnip> LadyAlissa: so it has everything to do with your issue
<martyna> ~$ cat /etc/issue
<martyna> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<k1l_> studio_: ubuntu desktop next is the unity8 + MIR testing iso. but it is a development release and not a working desktop
<LadyAlissa> "AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 2 " ActionParsnip Is that what you need?
<ActionParsnip> LadyAlissa: did you install the additional drivers using the additional drivers application?
<studio_> k1l_, thanks.
<martysia> so am I using Ubuntu or not?
<LadyAlissa> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<k1l_> LadyAlissa: you can press the super+number right away. it just takes some time to display.
<pavlos> LadyAlissa, check system settings | keyboard
<ActionParsnip> martysia: may want to ask in #ubuntu-pl
<LadyAlissa> martysia: I guess so. Try 'lsb_release -a'
<daftykins> martysia: "lsb_release -a" ?
<ActionParsnip> LadyAlissa: then you are using the open source driver, try the proprietary driver
<LadyAlissa> k1l_: Doesn't work for me. If I try super1 then it just puts in a 1
<martysia> No LSB modules are available.
<martysia> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<LadyAlissa> I'll try some things, then return.
<martysia> so....I guess I am
<daftykins> martysia: just use what works. all netbooks should be thrown out now, they're terrible
<martysia> nothing workes
<martysia> I've tried many times various things
<daftykins> you claimed M<int did?
<daftykins> *Mint
<martysia> oh...you mean the system, yes
<k1l_> martysia: please pastebin a "lsb_release -a" and a "uname -a" to paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> so yeah - why fight with Ubuntu if you found an OS that works? :)
<martysia> but I wanted to configure Ubuntu as well
<daftykins> what is the point of running multiple OSs on a single ancent netbook?
<martysia> daftykins, because so
<Spec-Chum> is there a way to enable system wide surround sound like what dolby home theater does in winblows?
<daftykins> martysia: then i have no sympathy for your struggle :)
<Spec-Chum> fake surround obvioulsy, from 2 speakers
<OerHeks> martysia, so your 'Truimfalna Turkawka' is heating up?
<martysia> http://pastebin.com/eZSyN4UZ
<martysia> OerHeks, yes
<daftykins> OerHeks: doesn't yours? ;)
<OerHeks> martysia, you should update, ubuntu is at 14.04.2 now
<martysia> but I do not have to update, do I?
<martysia> OerHeks, it's a LTS, isn't it?
<k1l_> martysia: of course you do have to run the updates.
<julind> umm hi
<k1l_> martysia: "sudo apt update&& sudo apt full-upgrade" into a pastebin please
<julind> can i get some help on some weird problem pliz?
<daftykins> julind: not until you explain it
<julind> lol
<martysia> but this command will upgrade my system, right?
<k1l_> martysia: this will update your system. it will not make it 14.10
<daftykins> martysia: update packages, NOT change version
<martysia> ok
<OerHeks> to 14.04.2 yes
<k1l_> martysia: without running updates you have security issues.
<martysia> it's being updated at the moment
<martysia> thx
<julind> im trying ti install pygame but when i run "sudo apt-get build-dep pygame" some dependancies problems show up and i canot fix them
<julind> apt-get -f install doesn nothing and checking held packages shows nothing aswell
<julind> it says gnome-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<julind> the same for unity-control-center
<studio_> back ...
<k1l_> julind: can you put all that output onto paste.ubuntu.com?
<julind> sure one moment
<julind> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971233/
<studio_> uch, i installed "vivid-desktop-amd64.iso" on a usb-stick with "sudo dd bs=4M if=vivid-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdc" is it still heavy beta?
<k1l_> julind: any 3rd party sources or PPAs active?
<julind> not sure
<k1l_> studio_: where did you get that iso from?
<studio_> from the main server
<k1l_> julind: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<k1l_> studio_: where exactly?
<studio_> wait
<martysia> this takes time
<martysia> it's not even 50% YET
<studio_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<studio_> i think
<k1l_> studio_: if its the "desktop next" iso, then yes, that is a heavy beta iso. like told several times already
<rust__> I am trying to make hotspot from my laptop!!but its showing doesn't support AP mode!!
<studio_> k1l_, so the gui is also different.
<julind> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971267/
<martysia> btw. what is with this new computers and ubuntu?
<martysia> these*
<k1l_> studio_: desktop-next is unity8+mir.
<k1l_> martysia: ?
<martysia> on the polish forum they were saying the same thing to me
<martysia> that my netbook is old
<martysia> and that I should buy a new one
<k1l_> martysia: netbooks are old. and due to the really slow cpu its not capcable of proper speed for modern desktops
<martysia> can I not use the one that I have ?
<rust__> I am trying to make hotspot from my laptop!!but its showing doesn't support AP mode!!
<studio_> k1l_, and what is 15.04? without the unity incl. mir?
<k1l_> studio_: can you please rephrase?
<julind> k1l_: and this is the ls http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971290/
<k1l_> studio_: there are 15.04 isos that were used during alpha/beta. but you should use the final 15.04 now if you want to run a regular unity7 15.04
<rust__> I am trying to make hotspot from my laptop!!but its showing doesn't support AP mode!!
<julind> k1l: wait thats wrong my bad
<martysia> but LM and Debian and XP are working well
<k1l_> julind: you missed the path: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<martysia> Debian works well on even much more old computer than this one
<studio_> k1l_, please give me a minute, to boot from the other usb-stick with "ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso" to compare ...
<k1l_> martysia: then try Lubuntu. that is made for slow and old hardware
<martysia> I've tried Xubuntu
<julind> k1l: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971302/
<julind> k1l: seems like there actualy are
<martysia> didn't help - it was overheating as well
<rust__> I am trying to make hotspot from my laptop!!but its showing doesn't support AP mode!!need help!!
<k1l_> julind: try to install libcheese7 and see what is blocking it.
<martysia> the Xubuntu was overheating my netbook even quicker than Triumfalna Turkawka does
<julind> nothing blocks it - it says it already is at the latest version
<k1l_> julind: and unity-control-center?
<ioria> julind do you have xorg edgers ppa ?
<k1l_> martysia: we dont support "Triumfalna Turkawka"
<julind> the same thing
<martysia> k1l_, why not?
<julind> ioria: running that ls on the sources ot shows up yes
<k1l_> martysia: its not official. its not from ubuntu
<julind> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971302/
<martysia> k1l_, it's on official Polish Ubuntu's website
<martysia> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2014/06/02/triumfalna-turkawka-polski-remiks-ubuntu-14-04-lts-wydany/
<k1l_> martysia: then please ask that in #ubuntu.pl
<k1l_> martysia: then please ask that in #ubuntu-pl
<julind> ioria: is that xorg ppa affecting it or what?
<k1l_> martysia: but i still suggest you try Lubuntu (not Xubuntu) on your old hardware
<martysia> k1l_, the Xubuntu was not fully translated...I assume that with Lubuntu is the same thing
<martysia> and I like the Unity desktop
<martysia> and I have asked on polish forum...
<martysia> of Ubuntu
<martysia> and they said that it is a blame of my computer
<martysia> that my computer is to blame
<julind> whats the problem?
<k1l_> so, what other answer do you want now if you know already what the reason is? martysia
<k1l_> julind: so the packages named in that error are installed?
<martysia> k1l_, I do not believe that it's my computer's fault because other systems do work properly
<julind> exatcly thats whats driving me crazy k1l_
<k1l_> julind: please run a "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<studio_> back ...
<k1l_> julind: and there is no "pygame" in the repos. only a "python-pygame"
<julind> ik
<julind> The following packages have been kept back: libgbm1
<martysia> you don't seem to care...
<julind> whats the problem m8?
<studio_> k1l_, ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso is using autologon an got full apps. vivid-desktop-amd64.iso needs passwort to login and got less apps.
<martysia> julind, my Ubuntu remix is overheating my netbook
<julind> martysia: how old is the netbook?
<martysia> 5 or 6 years old
<martysia> but it has gone through serive of the hardware
<martysia> recently
<martysia> service*
<martysia> cleaning and stuff
<julind> martysia: you should  be lucky you can even run ubuntu let alone a remix. unity is heavy and it will surely heat things up
<noobkid> Hi all, I want to purchase a SSD HD for laptop with Ubuntu, should I buy samsung 850 evo or intel 530? Can you help me to take a buying decision?
<k1l_> martysia: the 1000h netbook is more than 7 years old, and its cpu was slow back then.
<k1l_> martysia: its atom cpu is really really really slow
<ioria> julind if you can purge xorg edgers, try this , at the end http://askubuntu.com/questions/575548/system-settings-stopped-showing-up
<studio_> k1l, so i can compare vivid-desktop-amd64.iso more to the ubuntu-touch?
<k1l_> studio_: i dont know what your issue is
<julind> ioria: ill gove it a go
<k1l_> studio_: i still dont know if you have the desktop-next iso or not.
<studio_> k1l_, i have both versions
<martysia> so...you're telling me that there is nothing I can do?
<k1l_> studio_: so to make it clear a last time now: the desktop-next iso is the one with the prototype of unity8 and MIR. but that is still under heavy development and is not meant for users. its meant for developers.
<k1l_> studio_: you dont need to compare it to the regular ubunut, since there is a lot that will change in the next time. so your idea is just "sisyphus"
<studio_> k1l_, i understood, it is the same as on the phone.
<julind> ioria: it says its going to downgrade stuff - 157MB will be freed
<ioria> julind wow
<noobkid> Hi all, I want to purchase a SSD HD for laptop with Ubuntu, should I buy samsung 850 evo or intel 530? Can you help me to take a buying decision?
<julind> lololo
<k1l_> noobkid: that doesnt matter for ubuntu. it works with both. for hardware recommendations better ask in ##hardware
<julind> ill give you a pastebin ioria
<julind> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971410/
<noobkid> kll_: I was not aware of that channel, thank you!
<ioria> julind yes, you have to downgrade
<julind> ioria ok, doing so
<julind> ioria i hope it doesnt mess my nvidia drivers
<ioria> julind sure it is
<julind> ioria u wot m8? that means i need to reinstall them?
<ioria> julind nvidia comes from there...
<julind> iroia .. im sort of a noob on ubuntu stuff so
<ioria> julind you enable them again
<yellowdog> I've got a mobo that supports 1600/1333 MHz DDR3. So, any DDR3 memory module won't do, but must be of one (or both) of those frequencies?
<julind> ioria the ppa? or redownload nvidia drivers?
<ioria> julind the ppa
<OerHeks> yellowdog, maybe that module is dualchannel, better ask in ##hardware
<newlarkzz> yellowdog: memory must match or they can't run a double speed.
<julind> ioria will this damn thing fix that dependency problem?
<ioria> julind according to the post,  yes
<julind> ioria fingers crossed
<yellowdog> OerHeks I don't have a computer to register with (doing this on a toaster).. since my hardware is broken. Channel is ruled by some Nazi that require registering
<ioria> julind indeed
<newlarkzz> yellowdog: not only will they run at the slower speed if not matching. It will defeat the ddr3 setup.
<yellowdog> newlarkzz: thanks. By "matching", you mean the two modules: must be the same brand and all?
<julind> ioria ok shits done, now what?
<ioria> julind any errors ?
<julind> ioria no errors showed up thankfully
<julind> ioria says ppa purged successefully
<ioria> julind sudo apt-get update
<newlarkzz> yellowdog: You can mix up different sizes, but it's not recommended. For example, a dual channel 2x2gb 1600mhz pair of sticks will be faster than 5gb 1600mhz of 2+2+1 sticks
<julind> ioria done
<yellowdog> thanks newlarkzz :)
<ioria> julind is this what you are doing ?    sudo apt-get build-dep pygame
<julind> ioria ill run that now
<rust__> I am trying to make hotspot from my laptop!!but its showing doesn't support AP mode!!need help!!
<julind> ioria ran it and its gonna install some midding things
<k1l_> rust__: some (old) chips dont support that
<rust__> kil_: My laptop is new
<julind> ioria missing*
<studio_> k1l_, will cairo-dock be supported under mir?
<rust__> kil_: Any other way to use hotspot in ubuntu
<newlarkzz> yellowdog: i-Nex on ubuntu or cpu-z will really show you what speed your memory is running.
<k1l_> studio_: its to early to tell
<studio_> ok
<julind> ioria code ran now wait a moent need to see if it worked or now
<julind> ioria not*
<rust__> wants to make hotspot in ubuntu!! help
<julind> ioria got it working
<ioria> julind you are super
<julind> ioria how do i check if im using noveau or nvidia?
<julind> ioria lol thanks
<ioria> julind if you want nvidia again : http://www.binarytides.com/install-nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-14-04/
<julind> iora thank you
<julind> iora bai
<MonkeyDust> rust__  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/180733/how-to-setup-an-access-point-mode-wi-fi-hotspot
<ioria> bai
<sjmikem> Why do I have to periodically restart network-manager ?
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<darthanubis> sjmikem, you have to provide some details to your situation
<sjmikem> So periodically, when connected to wifi, I can no longer ping my home gateway
<sjmikem> it happens on other networks too
<sjmikem> I am running UU
<sjmikem> when it happens, I "sudo service network-manager restart" and the problem goes away
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  is this also with cable, or only with wifi?
<sjmikem> MonkeyDust it does not happen on wired networks
<sjmikem> only wifi
<ioria> sjmikem, broadcom ?
<sjmikem> ioria: lspcia has: 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<Guest123> NVidia emergency help on UBUNTU?  -- After installing v346, I have no access to my UI at all.. from login it causes to flash a screen couple of times and returns to login screen.  Ctrl-AltF1 ...> installing manually ->  Failed to apply ACL /dev/dri/card0: No such file or dir...
<MrElendig> Guest123: 1. fix your nick  2. what card?
<MrElendig> Guest123: 3. how did you install it?
<ai6pg> Guest123: you might want to switch to a console and do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest123> NVidia GEForce GT 630. Install and reinstall 10 different ways,.. a mess already.
<MrElendig> never ever use the .run file
<MrElendig> +directly
<ioria> sjmikem, dmesg | grep iwl ?
<Guest123> getting updates does not help. I always end up with the ACL issue
<Fjorgynn> hey
<Fjorgynn> annyone familiar with Cryptsetup/Luks?
<sjmikem> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971760/
<zadok> Hola, mundo...
<MrElendig> Guest123: lsmod | grep nvidia
<MrElendig> Guest123: and post your xorg log
<MrElendig> (and fix your nick)
<ioria> sjmikem, seems ok
<sjmikem> ioria: is there some verbosity level I can turn up that will help identify problem further?
<ioria> sjmikem, i think so, but don't remember   dmesg | tail ?
<Guest123> MrElendig: lsmod shows nothing with this filter
<MrElendig> modprobe nvidia
<PHPLearner> is it possible to install IE 8 and safari on ubuntu 14.04
 * MrElendig bets kms is not disabled
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: why?
<PHPLearner> I need those two browsers to test my web dev project
<MrElendig> PHPLearner: IE is so bad that even MS have discontinued it
<PHPLearner> you mean Microsoft
<sjmikem> ioria: grepping wlan in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971789/
<MrElendig> that is what "MS" usually refer to, yes
<PHPLearner> but in Asia a lot of not so into IT people are using Internet Explorer
<sjmikem> the entry at 947 I'm guessing is when I restarted network manager
<PHPLearner> what to do
<Guest123> MrElendig: sudo modprobe nvidia -> The same: ACL on /dev/dri/card0: No such fice or dir..
<ioria> sjmikem, deauthenticating from 66:0b:bf:81:c5:a1 by local choice (Reason: 2=PREV_AUTH_NOT_VALID)
<bluedog> zup noobs. Regular mechanical harddisks. Got SATA2 and SATA3 on my mobo. Do I connect them to the SATA2 or 3?
<PHPLearner> hello
<PHPLearner> is there a way I can install Internet Explorer and Safari browsers to my Ubuntu Linux 14.04
<PHPLearner> thanks in advance
<MrElendig> dmesg | grep drm
<Boreeas> PHPLearner: I think IE comes bundled with wine?
<Boreeas> If not you should be able to install it on wine at least
<jParkton> But the performance is not going to be anything worth testing on
<MonkeyDust> PHPLearner  yes, with wine, but better don't use IE anymore, it will be replaced by Edge http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/browser-for-doing
<sjmikem> ioria: you think that is the cause?  that was at 9.762308 - network was fine after that
<PHPLearner> ok then what about Safari
<ioria> sjmikem, because you restarted networ-manager ?
<PHPLearner> can it be installed on ubuntu 14.04
<sjmikem> ioria: no, my restart of network-manager was at 947.641402
<MonkeyDust> PHPLearner  yes, just told you: with WINE
<sjmikem> I just tried restarting again to verify dmesg contents were the same
<MonkeyDust> PHPLearner  a safari, not sure...
<sjmikem> i.e. there was no symptom of failure in dmesg log prior to me restarting network-manager
<MonkeyDust> PHPLearner  http://www.guguncube.com/694/ubuntu-how-to-install-apple-safari-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-13-10-14-04-14-10
<k1l_> PHPLearner: you can try one of the webkit browsers like midori, arora or rekonq
<Guest123> NVidia (GT630) emergency help on UBUNTU?  -- After installing v346, I have no access to my UI at all.. from login it causes to flash a screen couple of times and returns to login screen.  Ctrl-AltF1 ...> installing manually ->  Failed to apply ACL /dev/dri/card0: No such file or dir....  lsmod shows nothing with this filter. modprobe = same error
<sjmikem> ioria: FWIW this happened on my router with stock firmware, as well as wit dd-wrt
<ioria> sjmikem, infact it's a different warning
<PHPLearner> what does this command do: sudo apt-get install -y wine
<ioria> 947.641402] wlan0: deauthenticating from 66:0b:bf:81:c5:a1 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<PHPLearner> what is -y for
<darthanubis> cheese keeps crashing
<k1l_> PHPLearner: it says "yes" to the questions asked
<darthanubis> Call to S_FMT failed for YU12 @ 1280x720: Device or resource busy
<k1l_> PHPLearner: see "man apt-get" for more details
<darthanubis> regardless the resolution
<PHPLearner> so that command is safe right
<darthanubis> http://www.engadget.com/products/logitech/hd-webcam/c310/specs/
<sjmikem> ioria: should I set regulatory domain?
<sjmikem> it is currently unset
<k1lled> hello. i have this netbook: acer emachines em350. what version of ubuntu or another linux based system is best to install ?
<darthanubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971856/
<darthanubis> camera works fine in kubuntu
<ioria> sjmikem, for me, it's driver mode issue... but don't want to mess with it  ... if at the end is working
<MonkeyDust> k1lled  try ubuntu 14.04, as it is lts
<bluedog> if my PSU is too weak, will I experience performance degration or just a halt? (if halt, I know that it's insufficient)
<sjmikem> ioria: any suggestions of commands to try next time I lose connection to troubleshoot furhter?
<k1l_> bluedog: hardware failure due to not enough power. could be "just" video errors or system freezes or complete reboots.
<bluedog> k1l_: thanks. So the insufficience will be noted and not silent? :3
<PHPLearner> what is WINE
<PHPLearner> how come it took so long to install
<k1l_> !wine | PHPLearner
<ubottu> PHPLearner: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ioria> sjmikem, http://askubuntu.com/questions/236119/how-do-i-troubleshoot-problems-with-my-wireless-connection
<PHPLearner> so this WINE thing can it be uninstalled later on without causing a lot of problems
<k1lled> MonkeyDust 14.04 for this netbook 14.04...i think is too much.. may be will not work good
<k1l_> bluedog: if the psu is really to weak you will notice that if your system needs the cpu and gpu to shift gears, yes
<PHPLearner> windows and microsoft stinks
<k1l_> bluedog: if its in "idle" most of the time, you can be lucky to not have any issues.
<bluedog> k1l_: by system failure?
<bluedog> notice by*
<sjmikem> "Disable the card power-saving ability " - that could be it?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/1295247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295247 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese says "There was an error playing video from webcam"" [High,Confirmed]
<k1l_> bluedog: in idle, the systems dont need much power. like 10W for a whole system without a video card. but that can go up to 1kW depending on your hardware.
<ioria> never heard, let us know if it works :-P
<PHPLearner> anyone here who knows how to program in Libre Office Basic
<k1l_> bluedog: yes, if the hardware doenst get the power it needs you will get system freezes and reboots. with possible data loss
<streulma> hello, I have a Bay Trail computer and only the battery is recognised, no power adapter, what can it be, ACPI 5.0 features ?
<sjmikem> ioria: ok, thanks for your help
<streulma> the computer thinks he is running on battery
<ioria> sjmikem, np
<MrElendig> streulma: old kernel?
<MrElendig> streulma: check /sys/class/power btw
<MrElendig> power_supply*
<streulma> MrElendig: no, 15.04 Ubuntu, or with 4.0 kernel
<Alcyius> Hello.
<Alcyius> I've tried everything I could find so maybe someone here can help me. Does anyone know how to connect a Iomega 100 Parallel Port Zip Drive?
<darthanubis> Is the startup disk creator still unable to make proper startup usb drives?
<OerHeks> !info jazip
<ubottu> jazip (source: jazip): Mount and unmount Iomega Zip and/or Jaz drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.34-15.1 (vivid), package size 93 kB, installed size 281 kB
<darthanubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10971983/
<Alcyius> I installed that but it isn't working properly.
<Alcyius> "bash: /usr/bin/jazip: Permission denied"
<k1l_> Alcyius: that should work in the background when you attach that drive
<usernull> I want to copy some file from a remote server, I have ssh access into that server, What will best way to copy files?
<darthanubis> !best
<k1l_> usernull: "scp" or "rsync"
<Mr-Xman> hi guys
<Mr-Xman> i need some help
<joaojotta> Hi guys
<Mr-Xman> this easy methode but i need to speak with some one
<joaojotta> Any news on Steam @ 15.04 (Mate)?
<k1l_> scp is just cp over ssh. rsync has some more magic like delta-transfer, hashes etc etc.
<darthanubis> !ask | Mr-Xman
<ubottu> Mr-Xman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> joaojotta: what news do you mean?
<PHPLearner> now I realize that running safari is useless as wine is very slow
<joaojotta> @k1l_ Somehing like working... it's not working on my machine (works with 14.04).
<PHPLearner> has anyone here tried using wine with safari before
<PHPLearner> this is crazy
<darthanubis> PHPLearner, no reason to
<k1l_> PHPLearner: just use a native browser like midori. it uses the same base system
<k1l_> "webkit"
<k1l_> joaojotta: sorry, i am not aware of a general "not working" bug there.
<PHPLearner> so if it works in midori it will work in safari
<darthanubis> wrong
<Mr-Xman> alo
<darthanubis> midori is not run through wine
<darthanubis> hence native
<joaojotta> k1l_ it doesn't start. Open the app but nothing happens. Can't find anything but for 12.04.
<sjmikem1> ioria: happened again with PM off :-(
<sjmikem1> behavior sounds like Invalid misc:88
<sjmikem1> oops: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/984552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 984552 in linux (Ubuntu) "[8086:0085] intermittently losing connectivity" [High,Fix released]
<PHPLearner> alright I've had enough
<PHPLearner> can anyone please help me undo by uninstalling wine and safari
<k1l_> PHPLearner: midori is in the ubuntu repo. so install that
<sjmikem1> gonna try disabling N next
<PHPLearner> please help me from the nonsense I just did
<k1l_> joaojotta: start it from terminal and see what error is there
<ioria> sjmikem, you are updated ? uname -r ?
<PHPLearner> ok but before I do that can anyone help me uninstall wine and safari from ubuntu 14.04
<joaojotta> k1l_ can I PM you the result? So I don't spam...
<Mr-Xman> who know how to jailbreak iphone in kali ?
<DJones> !kali | Mr-Xman
<ubottu> Mr-Xman: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Mr-Xman> i have kinda prob with installing idivicer
<Mr-Xman> and thanks
<OerHeks> PHPLearner, uninstall wine, and remove the ~/.wine folder?
<k1l_> !paste | joaojotta
<ubottu> joaojotta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PHPLearner> ok
<joaojotta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10972053/plain/
<k1l_> Mr-Xman: we dont support "jailbreaking" or kali in here. please see the kali and iphone support on that issues.
<sjmikem> ioria: yes, I think so: 3.16.0-36-generic
<k1l_> joaojotta: what video card is it? and what driver do you use?
<ioria> sjmikem, 14.10 ?
<sjmikem> ioria: yes
<k1l_> joaojotta: steam only works with the prop. drivers. not the open source ones
<joaojotta> Radeon HD 5450 - I usually use the open driver. But, of course, what was I thinking? Let me try the proprietary one.
<ioria> sjmikem, for me 14.10 is -23 and -34 .. ... bah
<joaojotta> I'll feedback in a moment. Thanks! (sometimes we forget the simplest things)
<sjmikem> ioria: you're broadcom though?
<ioria> sjmikem, b44 ehernet, realtek wifi
<joaojotta> k1l_ I run steam on Xubuntu 14.04.2 with the X.Org drivers. I could be wrong but I'm almost sure of it!
<harris> hi
<ioria> sjmikem, did you upgrade recently the kernel via  apt-get upgrade, dist-upgrade ?
<sjmikem> ioria: yes, but had problem prior to that too
<ioria> sjmikem, i see.... you restarted again network-manager to make it works ?
<PHPLearner> rm -f $HOME/.local/share/icons/????_*.xpm
<PHPLearner>  what is this message below
<PHPLearner> erwin@erwin-M720SRS:~$ err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x110060 "heap.c: main process heap section" wait timed out in thread 001d, blocked by 0000, retrying (60 sec)
<sjmikem> ioria: correct.
<sjmikem> trying turning off N now...
<ioria> sjmikem, with sudo modprobe ?
<darthanubis> Session error : Some files may be corrupted on the disc (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2856)
<sjmikem> ioria: right
<ioria> sjmikem, yep.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2220377
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1424915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424915 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "dd an ubuntu iso to usbstick, then it can't be erased with usb-creator" [Medium,Triaged]
<joaojotta> k1l_ lots of love from Portugal. At least the update window is running after a quick reboot. THANKS!!
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/util-linux/+bug/1059872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<k1l_> joaojotta: :)
<reddog> for what reason would you pick two 1333 MHz memories instead of two 1600 MHz? Mobo seems to support both. Suspect I have a weak PSU.
<k1l_> reddog: ##hardware is the better place to discuss that plain hardware issue :)
<joaojotta> k1l_ but I'm still confused because Xubuntu runs Steam out of the box and with X.Org drivers. Well, all is good at the end.
<reddog> k1l_: they have issues with identifying nazism-fascism. Can't write there without an account
<OerHeks> reddog, please don't call then nazis, as you don't want to register on freenode.
<k1l_> joaojotta: i am pretty sure you need the prop. driver for steam. maybe you installed that there too
<k1l_> reddog: i am sure they got reasons for that. but this is not the place for that isssue. maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic but i suggest using ##hardware
<reddog> OerHeks: I'm a strong opponent to nazism, hence I'm not goign to let myself get censored just like the german people did
<Dragnadh> weirdest thing i have with the ubuntu mate iso, it wont let me install it besides windows(dual boot).
<Dragnadh> other ubuntu versions work fine but this one does not
<k1l_> reddog: you dont have a clue what you are talking about. so stop that immediately
<phix> go team~!
<phix> team ubuntu!
<reddog> k1l_: I sure do. What you said is exactly what hitler would have said. And I would have been executed for saying this. Call it freedom if you want, I don't.
<OerHeks> ...
<ioria> reddog   i'm afraid history is a bit more complicated and stop that, please.
<joaojotta> k1l_ thanks for the help. Shutting down away from off-topic conversation.
<spenmenn> what does hitler have anything to do with Ubuntu
<k1l_> Dragnadh: are you sure there is enough space/unused primary partitions?
<LMNOP__> Hitler did one good thing
<LMNOP__> he killed Hitler
<OerHeks> lets move on with support, please, thanks.
<k1l_> guys, lets drop that hitler and censorship topic. that got nothing to do with ubuntu. thanks
<Parabola> i'm only able to boot my ubuntu install if i go into recovery, select the GRUB option, then continue boot, if i boot regular i get an mdadm loop
<Dragnadh> well its weird because i can boot ubuntu mate from the usb if in eufi mode but if i boot in non uefi mod it will just be stuck at a black screen with a underscore beeping
<Parabola> pretty good with linux, not so much with any of the initrd / bootup stuff
<Parabola> any ideas on how to resolve this?
<OerHeks> Dragnadh, if you want no uefi boot, disable secure boot in your bios?
<Dragnadh> i have
<Dragnadh> i wouldnt have problem with it if uefi ubuntu mate didnt tell me in the install screen that i will have booting problems with my windows install if i continu
<Parabola> Dragnadh: you trying to dual boot?
<Dragnadh> yea
<Parabola> let the grub stuff fail, its fine, reboot into the live CD / USB stick again, select Try ubuntu
<Dragnadh> well i have windows installed on 1 hard disk and im trying to install ubuntu mate on a second one
<Parabola> then install boot-repair, click "automatic" it will fix it
<Dragnadh> ok
<Parabola> itll ask you which drives you want grub on, select both :)
<Dragnadh> thanks
<Parabola> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Parabola> np
<spenmenn> if you added a repository with a newer version software that also exist in the offcial repositories and they are marked with the same priority how do you instll the newer software
<EriC^^> spenmenn: type apt-cache policy <package>
<spenmenn> it shows the version table
<EriC^^> ok, i think apt installs the one with the newest version
<OerHeks> spenmenn, what repository exactly?
<ioria> spenmenn, add a repo from where ?
<ioria> spenmenn, debian ?
<spenmenn> the question is theoretical
<ioria> spenmenn, well test it on a test machine :-)
<OerHeks> spenmenn, theoretical you would get the packages from that repo
<spenmenn> i mean, if the old version of the software is marked newer than the newer version, does that happen?
<eltigre> r
<OerHeks> spenmenn, theoretical yes.
<spenmenn> thanks
<harris> i am using thunderbird as my mail client
<harris> is there a way that i can close it but still get notifications when a new email comes in
<Parabola> no, because its closed
<Parabola> can you drive a car without an engine
<spenmenn> are you asking how to run thunderbird in the background
<phix> you type in thunderbird &
<phix> or thunderbird > /dev/null 2>&1 & if you dont want any output from it
<harris> spenmenn, yes
<spenmenn> you can use an addon
<marianne> VLC 2.2.0 isn't playing MP4 at all and not playing .avi files well either running 15.04
<ioria> marianne try Gnome player
<MonkeyDust> harris  as Parabola says, it's not possible, but there's this, scroll down http://askubuntu.com/questions/210365/how-do-you-setup-email-notifications-with-thunderbird-for-when-the-main-app-isn
<marianne> ioria: software center?
<harris> i found https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/firetray/
<harris> thanks guys
<ioria> marianne try Gnome Mplayer, sorry
<marcos_> hello
<marcos_> how is everyone?
<k1l> marcos_: yes
<marcos_> does anyone here speak spanish?
<k1l> !es | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marcos_> thats great! thanks kll!
<marcos_> I did not know that
<marianne> ioria: same issue with MPlayer plays fine on my desktop, but on the laptop is pixalated
<excelsiora> Hey, just helped a friend install Ubuntu 14.04 on an acer laptop, seemed to install fine, but now says No bootable device
<ioria> marianne Edit -> Preferences and try changing Video output
<ioria> marianne maybe x11
<excelsiora> even switched BIOS from UEFI to legacy
<marianne> ioria: ok gonna try it
<OerHeks> excelsiora, did you disable fastboot?
<excelsiora> I'll look
<spenmenn> excelsiora, also disable secure boot
<excelsiora> ok, looking
<cyphaw> Hello, I have a question about networking
<excelsiora> disabled quiet boot, but don't see fast boot or secure boot, should I enable F12 boot menu? I'll try it
<marianne> ioria: thank you... it's fixed and working  :-)
<ioria> marianne glad to hear that. have fun
<excelsiora> should I reinstall via legacy mode?
<cyphaw> My computer creates a WAN for my phone and other wireless devices. I'd want that when my phone tries to access a specific URL, it'd be redirected to a local web server on the gateway. Any idea about where I should look to?
<Paddy_NI> For some strange reason gparted will not launch, when I run gparted-pkexec from terminal I get the usual password prompt which I input correctly then I get a segfault
<excelsiora> next thing I'll try is that, but would like some feedback
<Paddy_NI> Is there an alternative to GParted so I can format my usb flash disks
<spenmenn> legacy seems to work better on my computer...
<cohnation> how do i reset my root password?
<k1l> cohnation: ubuntu never had a root account. use sudo with the user password
<krismatrix> Hi...i have an ubuntu linux os on my laptop. I currently have full access as a super user (apparently)
<krismatrix> How do i set it up so that I am not using an account that is by default in super user mode?
<k1l> krismatrix: just create a new user and use that
<ioria> excelsiora, did you put usb hdd on top of the list ?
<cyphaw> cohnation: sudo passwd root
<brainwash> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<k1l> cyphaw: cohnation dont do that
<OerHeks> cohnation, there is no root password
<krismatrix> @k11...is that the only way. That is I need t create a new user account?
<krismatrix> I can't set my current account to not be super user?
<OerHeks> krismatrix, you can, but you will need an extra account to do sudo tasks.
<cyphaw> krismatrix: take a look at /etc/sudoers, but be careful, if you remove your sudo rights without having access to a superuser
<MonkeyDust> cohnation  the guest account is non-root
<krismatrix> Ah...so you are saying i should have a super user account AND a non-super user account....and as a good practice...always use non-super user account unless I really need to?
<krismatrix> really need to use super user account
<OerHeks> krismatrix, that would be ultra safe yes
<itachi> fuck yeahh :P
<cohnation> thanks
<krismatrix> Is that what you guys do?
<spenmenn> krismatrix, it is not good to use a super user account for security reasons
<spenmenn> (all the time)
<OerHeks> krismatrix, if i would use ubuntu proffesionally, yes.
<krismatrix> what are the benefits or safeties or securities of using a non super user account
<krismatrix> and what can and cannot be done with a non-super account?
<cyphaw> krismatrix: on debian and others, you have root and a normal user by default. On ubuntu and others, root has no password, so unusable unless you set one, and the default user has root rights through sudo
<ioria> krismatrix, when you are super-user not only you can  make typo and  ruin your system but all door are open
<cyphaw> I'd advise you not to remove your sudo rights on your default user
<krismatrix> If by root you mean sudo? Cause when I need to install...I always have to do > sudo apt-get <something>
<k1l> krismatrix: the standard setup is: you have on user account that can get super user permissions when using the command "sudo".
<krismatrix> and then asks for password
<krismatrix> which I enter and it installs
<brainwash> krismatrix: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo before asking further questions
<k1l> krismatrix: so you have a "dumb" user account on everyday and have the admin mode if you use sudo
<excelsiora> should I select a bootable thing? shimx64.efi, grubx64.efi, MokManager.efi?
<excelsiora> we had to set up a password to enable this stuff
<k1l> krismatrix: with only one user without the sudo capability you cant manage your system anymore.
<krismatrix> oh..ok...i think i am in admin mode all the time.
<marianne> ok, second issue... friends laptop (HP) bootloader is hosed when he tried to resize a ubuntu partition. now it doesn't boot. Am I far off the mark thinking I can fix it with a ubuntu install disc (won't it recoginize the 2 OSs are installed?
<k1l> krismatrix: what makes you think that?
<krismatrix> Because I can use sudo on terminal all the time
<krismatrix> It just asks for a password...which I give and it does installations.
<spenmenn> you can keep a rooted virtual machine if you really want to work in the root enviroment
<k1l> krismatrix: you can use sudo. it safes the password for some minutes (10 minutes iirc) before asking again
<OerHeks> krismatrix, terminal had got a timer, so you can do multiple tasks with sudo without entering your password every time
<krismatrix> oh..did not know about the temporary timer...but cool
<ioria> marianne i tried to resize from live ?
<cyphaw> krismatrix: your user is not admin, if you type a command without sudo, it will follow your normal rights. But your user has sudo rights defined in /etc/sudoers, that allows it to perform action as root by using sudo. That's the default behaviour in ubuntu
<krismatrix> oh.ok
<krismatrix> So how is that different from admin rights?
<marianne> ioria: I'm not sure exactly what he did
<k1l> krismatrix: that is "root rights" when you use sudo
<ioria> marianne well, i cannot do that
<k1l> krismatrix: its just that you dont use the "root rights" for running the browser or irc or....., so you dont have the security issues there
<filenox> someone using Ubuntu 15.05 on a Macbook? I'm wondering if they improved support for multi touch gestures, can't find a thing about it..
<filenox> 15.04
<spenmenn> krismatrix,sudo gives you the admin rights
<krismatrix> ok...but you guys are saying that I should go ahead and create a user account without sudo rights. Correct?
<k1l> krismatrix: think of it as a gun. sudo loads the gun. without sudo it is unloaded and safe for handling.
<marianne> ioria: I'm hoping if we put in the install disc, it will at least repair the partitions and fix GRUB... does that even sound doable on a ubuntu/win7 box?
<k1l> krismatrix: no
<ioria> marianne in any case if he erased grub, boot in recovery with net support and try boot-repair
<spenmenn> krismatrix, no, that is for debian
<k1l> krismatrix: you already have that setup on a standard ubuntu
<krismatrix> so you are saying i have the correct and sage setup?
<krismatrix> sage = safe
<spenmenn> yes
<krismatrix> ok. that helps
<k1l> krismatrix: that is the standard ubuntu setup. so if you didnt change that its ok.
<krismatrix> ok.
<excelsiora> so I set up shim and don't worry about grub?
<marianne> ioria: that's the plan... i haven't done much with duel boots and was wondering if i was on the right track
<krismatrix> A friend suggest that I was using ubuntu in an unsafe method...so I was asking.
<ioria> marianne i hope it  is
<k1l> krismatrix: the problem that some ubuntu users have is that they start to run everything with sudo. which spoils that safe setup then.
<spenmenn> krismatrix, if you really want a root eviroment all the time, you should keep a virtual machine with a root account
<krismatrix> I don't think I need a root environment all the time. I am trying to keep my system secure in a smart way. I do run all installs using sudo...other wise I see no reason to do sudo
<spenmenn> stay safe
<k1l> krismatrix: that is fine. you need sudo to install stuff since that is a system-wide task
<krismatrix> ok.
<krismatrix> thx
<MonkeyDust> krismatrix  tip: use vagrant/vbox if you need a safe environment, apart from your own working machine http://www.vagrantbox.es/ and http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/getting-started/index.html
<krismatrix> ok.
<excelsiora> ok, that's what we did, I said to trust the shim, and we restarted and ubuntu came up!
<krismatrix> i have a different question
<krismatrix> i have a tor browser...but what i want to do is use thunderbird in such a way that my mail goes through tor
<krismatrix> is that possible?
<brainwash> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<krismatrix> what does it mean by installing tor on ubuntu
<krismatrix> ?
<krismatrix> never mind...i'll look into it
<stacks88> kris wants to log into his mail using tor lol
<comodo_dragon> bad idea
<DarkAceZ> my xsession_errors file is +200GB
<DarkAceZ> what should I do? I kind of need that space, especially on my SSD
<bekks> DarkAceZ: You can truncate that file.
<DarkAceZ> I could just delete it right away, but I'm also curious as to what has filled it up
<DarkAceZ> it was apparently happened at a very fast ratge
<DarkAceZ> s/ratge/rate
<bekks> DarkAceZ: You could also delete it, and restart X.
<ioria> i heard about that
<DarkAceZ> but there's really no easy way to read some of its last lines without waiting 10 hours?
<excelsiora> ok, trying to add to the collective knowledge here: his acer was brand-new, he needed to create a password for the bios to enable selecting a bootable .efi file, and he needed to select the shim one.
<neldogz> So gnome disks crashes if i try to format my external USB hard drive using Ext4. I noticed that If remove all partitioning from the USB drive (no msdos or GPT) I can format the USB drive no issues. Are there any downsides to not having a partition on the external HD? Is this common behavior?
<karen> Hi, how do I get skype?
<stacks88> my guess www.skype.com click downloads
<stacks88> and download linux version
<DoverMo> 58471, enable canonical partners repo
<Guest58471> ok  I'll give it a try. thanks
<DoverMo> then apt-get install skype
<Fjorgynn> is there anyone familiar with cryptsetup?
<Guest93714> hello, can I ask questions(I've broken my ubuntu while doing assignment) here?
<Fjorgynn> maybe
<Guest93714> I've following f_up happening: (how it came to be) I was writing a shell simulator for my uni project, which on one certain point should kill the forked processes
<terraformer> Hi everyone, can someone help with an issue I'm having with canberra-gtk-play command for the startup sound...
<brainwash> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest93714> eventually my code did not check correctly for parent PID and killed everything
<Guest93714> Everything closed, and graphic glitchess ensued
<terraformer> canberra-gtk-play returns failed to play sound: system error
<Guest93714> After a restart I am stuck in login_screen
<Guest93714> also login screen has lower resolution
<terraformer> it only plays sound with sudo ahead
<par> hi everyone. I am stuck a bit, hopefully you can shed some light on it. It's ubuntu 14.04 - I am trying to make it shutdown on closed lid. I have etc/systemd/logind.conf as follows: HandleLidSwitch=poweroff LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes; Doesn't help though
<Guest93714> so I guess I've somehow broken graphics drivers
<Guest71290> hi
<Guest93714> I am currently in a i3 session, so i can use terminal
<kostkon> Guest93714, first of all, check your logs in /var/log   also .xsessionerrors that's in your home folder
<martyna> hi
<martyna> can you see me now?
<MonkeyDust> did anyone see martyna lately?
<martyna> some bastard was doing ddos on my IP
<martyna> I didn't have internet for a while
<Ben64> martyna: thats not really relevant here, if you have an ubuntu support question, just ask it
<Guest93714> my .xsession-errors: is containing this:Script for ibus started at run_im. Unable to create /home/0xAF/.dbus/session-bus Script for ibus started at run_im. i3status: trying to auto-detect output_format setting i3status: auto-detection: parent process is "sh", looking at its parent i3status: auto-detected "i3bar"  (gnome-terminal:2634): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_get: the format$
<kostkon> Guest93714, nothing really unusual. What about your other logs
<Guest93714> var_log has different files, i'll try to l ook at the recent onces
<kostkon> Guest93714, yes, your Xorg.0.log, kern.log, dmesg, messages, etc
<jhutchins> Guest93714: That sounds like what happens when you run GUI programs as root; folders in your $HOME get bad ownership/permission.
<jhutchins> Guest93714: One thing to try is add a new user and see if the problem happens for them.
<brainwash> terraformer: do you have to use the canberra-gtk-play command? tried any alternative command/player?
<Guest93714> ill try creating a new user, currently my kern.log  has so many entries I am not sure if i can find the relevant info
<dinet> hmm. how do I get a regular user on my system to be able to play sound?
<MonkeyDust> dinet  what do you mean by a regular user?
<dinet> MonkeyDust: that is not in sudo or anything
<dinet> MonkeyDust: I created a user to be used with kodi and on that user I have no sound but on the user created at install I have sound
<k1l> dinet: is the user in group "audio"?
<Guest93714> what would be the ati alternative to "apt-get purge nvidia*/bublebee*"?
<dinet> k1l: yes. added it and the rebooted
<k1l> dinet: that group should be deprecated anyway. but better to try
<dinet> k1l: no luck anyway
<Jakey3> is there a way to ls in a different folder to the one one you want to ls in
<Jakey3> ?
<bekks> ??
<MonkeyDust> Jakey3  ls /folder/you/want
<Jakey3> MonkeyDust, thanks
<dinet> no idea on how to get sound aviliable to all userns on a system?
<MonkeyDust> dinet if it's not available to everyone, there's something wrong
<k1l> dinet: i didnt think that was an issue on a regular install nowadays
<ezio> i've setup dhcpd.  here's my subnet declaration and the error i'm getting is right underneath. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/24eb3496feb24a0f65a3
<dinet> MonkeyDust: that I know. the problem is I have no idea on how to fix it
<Basketball> can i save my current set up so that i can install it on other pcs
<k1l> dinet: what install/setup is that?
<ricksebak> Basketball: clonezilla would let you clone a hard drive to another hard drive, if that's what you are looking for.
<dinet> k1l: I did a -server
<Basketball> ricksebak, i just want to make a live ubuntu cd that makes the setup exactluy how i have it now
<k1l> dinet: and then?
<k1l> dinet: is pulseaudio installed? what desktop?
<dinet> k1l: I have sound on the user added in the install so sound works
<dinet> k1l: I use gnome
<ricksebak> Basketball: oh okay, i misunderstood your request. My suggestion isn't helpful for that. Maybe someone else knows.
<k1l> dinet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<dinet> k1l: google found me this page.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Sound_Output_Troubleshooting
<ricksebak> Question: I want to install the OS on an SSD and install /home on a second drive. like this: http://imgur.com/djSamsM but I want all the drives to be encrypted. How do I do that?
<k1l> dinet: see if "rm - rf .config/pulse; pulseaudio -k" helps for the user
<dinet> k1l: seems like that user can't do anything with pulseaudio
<DemonFruit> Salut à tous !
<IronicBadger> i followed the steps on this website to get AUFS compiled in a certain way to use as my drive pooling solution but now docker service won't start on ubuntu. anyone got any ideas please? http://zackreed.me/articles/89-compile-aufs-with-3-18-6-kernel-hnotify-and-nfs-exportability
<Parabola> if i install the mate-desktop on my install (which has unity) will i be provided some mechanism to pick my DE at login time?
<tanstaafl74> parabola: yes.
<IronicBadger> dpkg --reconfigure lightdm
<IronicBadger> if you choose to replace your dm that is...
<Parabola> i'm not a fan at all of unity, it brings out my inner neckbeard
<Parabola> tanstaafl74: awesome thanks
<tanstaafl74> ls
<tanstaafl74> meh, sorry, wrong window
<joshh20> For some reason all of the screen sessions on my server have been stopping for no apparent reason on Ubuntu 15.04
<[n0mad]> does anyone else's sidebar in nautilus have some weird overlap thing going on where the different drives seem to overlap each other. happens in the drives and network sections?
<netlar> Is there going to be a contacts app in Unity 8?
<k1l> netlar: most probably :)
<netlar> That would be awsome, hope it ties into google
<brainwash> netlar: you can test unity 8 and provide feedback
<netlar> brainwash: I am on 14.04
<kostkon> netlar, probably there is already one (on the ubuntu phone)
<netlar> I am so looking forward to 16.04, it is going to be a killer
<kostkon> netlar, there's the ubuntu next iso if you want to get your feet wet
<octoprissy> Hi, I am trying to run OpenGL over SSH but I am getting a long list of annoying errors. What can I do?
<netlar> kostkon: you mean test drive?
<kostkon> netlar, well get a taste of the unity8 desktop
<kostkon> netlar, or unity8 on the desktop more like
<joshh20> Yea dont switch to 15.04 yet, buggiest release I've seen in a while
<Blue1> octoprissy: this might work:  http://pkill-9.com/getting-x-windows-to-work-over-an-ssh-connection/
<k1l> joshh20: cant confirm
<octoprissy> Blue1: this doesn't look like it will work.
<brainwash> octoprissy: you could actually pastebin some of these errors, otherwise we have to guess why it's not working
<joshh20> k1l screen sessions just randomly close for some reason and another guy had his whole system shut off
<octoprissy> OpenGL works on both client and host. I can use Xforwarding, just not anything that uses 3D rendering.
<Blue1> octoprissy: works for me -- I am able to run another programme like firefox in the terminal window and have it appear on the remote desktop
<k1l> joshh20: see logs what the cause is.
<Blue1> octoprissy: 3d over an ssh connection -- I guess the question is why would you need that?  that is beyond my knowledge level
<joshh20> k1l There is no log of it
<geri> unbuntu pste
<geri> paste
<k1l> !paste | geri
<Blue1> !paste | geri
<ubottu> geri: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<octoprissy> Blue1: the answer to a problem is never "why would you want that."
<octoprissy> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/rgPSpp0c
<nroetert> Just installed OpenStack on 14.04 and ran openstack-install successfully, now it says my username is ubuntu for the OpenStack dashboard. Can't login though and saw a YouTube video where somebody logged in as admin. Is admin the right user, or should it be my own username?
<octoprissy> brainwash: those are examples. I get a long list of these.
<Blue1> octoprissy: but it begs an answer
<k1l> joshh20: i doubt there is no hint in the logs
<octoprissy> Blue1: no, it doesn't.
<Blue1> octoprissy: well good luck finding help -- Sorry I couldn't assist
<octoprissy> Blue1: thanks.
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i have a MIDI controller question: i'm trying to use a MIDI keyboard through a program that I'm running with virtualbox, but virtualbox doesn't think any USB device is connected. anyone have any advice?
<burhan> hi everybody
<burhan> ı have a plan
<brainwash> octoprissy: mmh, "libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast" looks like it tries to switch to software rendering, but fails. sadly, not idea what's wrong here
<octoprissy> brainwash: http://pastebin.com/hNfFpZup
<burhan> who one wanna talk wirh me about my idea
<petrvs> burhan: #ideas
<octoprissy> brainwash: I think I had that error when it worked. It did work before I upgraded to 15.04 (from 14.04).
<k1l> burhan: ask in here if its ubuntu support related. #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat if its not
<sunstar> theres also ##ventures
<chrisss123456> no one know about running MIDI through virtualbox?
<chrisss123456> :(
<kantlivelong> is there any way to see the status of a backgrounded pvmove process?
<kostkon> chrisss123456, http://askubuntu.com/a/25600/1651
<Finetundra> hey guys, I'm curious to know if "update-alternatives --config x-session-manager" works in ubuntu.
<varga> hols
<chrisss123456> kostkon: it seems i need the vm extension pack, which isnt available for 4.3.18. ill try and update to .26. thanks for the help!
<WovenMaggie> Hello I have an old pc like celeron 2400 1 gb ddr ram... crap video card...what is the best distro to run on it, im just going to use it for irc etc
<kostkon> chrisss123456, and don;t forget to add yourself to the vboxusers group
<hikenboot> hi. I know there is a pvmove which copys then moves the pointers from one volume  to another. is there anything like a pvcopy or pvduplicate function?
<chrisss123456> kostkon: yea will do that too. is there a way to do that from the systems' user settings on 14.10? i cant seem to find it...
<kostkon> !lubuntu | WovenMaggie
<ubottu> WovenMaggie: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<kostkon> chrisss123456, hmm no idea, sorry.
<chrisss123456> kostkon: no worries :) also, final silly question: i dont seem to be able to upgrade virtualbox from the app. if i install the new version, will it screw with my VM machine?
<kostkon> chrisss123456, you need to add the virtualbox repo. Instructions are on the download page for linux on virtualbox.org
<chrisss123456> kostkon: awesome! thanks a lot!
<kostkon> chrisss123456, np
<chrisss123456> kostkon: hold on... i can't seem to find an ubuntu 14.04 repo...
<chrisss123456> got it, i think
<kostkon> chrisss123456, just run the command given here and it should work fine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<Free99> anyone know of a ppa with gstreamer 1.4.5?
<chrisss123456> kostkon: cool. thanks!
<brainwash> Free99: I couldn't find any. Debian has version 1.5.0 in experimental https://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/gstreamer1.0
<Free99> brainwash, thanks for trying, I was afraid someone was going to lmgtfy even though I tried that already haha
<Free99> I did an "uninstalled" variant, but I'd like to actually replace the system version with the new ones now that I've completed testing
<kostkon> Free99, we don't lmgtfy here ;)
<Free99> checkinstall isn't the right way to do it, I'm sure and I don't know how else to do it
<kostkon> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hikenboot> if i use the lvcreate with the -m option it creates a mirror of a logical volume, what about in the case where an original with data exists, how do you specify which is the source disk of the mirror and which is the destination of the mirror and would it be bootable once put in another system?
<hikenboot> that is...would the mirror be bootable when put into an identical system?
<hikenboot> i can do an lvconvert --splitmirrors 2 --name copy vg/lv or something similar to split but I am trying to insure the original is not touched
<dr-durub> b/
<dr-durub> hu
<dr-durub> why we can't fix on contrast ubuntu
<dr-durub> brightness
<k1l> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dr-durub> brighness is not regulated ubuntu os for years now why ?
<k1l> dr-durub: what do you mean? do the brightness keys not work on your laptop?
<dr-durub> it works but after i shut down still full brightness
<jlim> Hey guys
<k1l> dr-durub: if yes: see what exact laptop/system you got and if there is a known solution. because that is different for every hardware
<k1l> dr-durub: what gives you "ls /sys/class/backlight/" ?
<dr-durub> my laptop is asus i3 x86
<Bashing-om> jlim: Hello, A support request ?
<dr-durub> i tried  backlight
<k1l> <k1l> dr-durub: what gives you "ls /sys/class/backlight/" ?
<dr-durub> but when i install kubuntu every thing is ok
<dr-durub> but i love ubuntu
<jlim> What's up with vbox not working in 14.04
<k1l> dr-durub: ok, if you are not interessted to work on a solution please start a blog and keep ranting there. this channel is for support only
<k1l> jlim: "it works". so what is your issue or errormessages?
<k1l> jlim: make sure you got the proper kernel headers installed
<dr-durub> thnks kil i will try my best
<jlim> It boots my machine and immediately shuts down
<k1l> jlim: so vbox works. its just an issue with the guest-box?
<bekks> jlim: "shuts down"? What exactly happens?
<k1l> jlim: then make sure you have something to boot (like a iso or a disk) on that guest
<sunstar> i want to make a bootable recovery partition on the hard drive.  I have a windows 7 retail DVD.  could i just use dd?
<sunstar> again wrong room  >_<
<petrvs> sunstar: you can boot from a dvd image via grub, fyi
<Free99> trying to do X11 forwarding on my 14.04 system as root, did ssh -X, ran "echo $DISPLAY" then "xhost +" and sudo -i to become root
<Free99> export DISPLAY=:1.0 then xeyes, no dice
<bekks> Free99: sudo does not cover graphical applications.
<Free99> what am I doing wrong?
<Free99> ah crap
<petrvs> why as root
<Free99> petrvs, built gstreamer in root home, just don't want to deal with permissions on video HW for right now
<Free99> bekks, ran su - after enabling root, still not working...
<bekks> su - will not help you at all.
<bekks> Use gksudo
<Free99> why gksudo?
<bekks> Because neither su nor sudo cover graphical applications.
<Free99> bekks, any lxde compatible things like gksu?
<bekks> Free99: gksudo is lxde compatible.
<FreezingCold> huh, why can't my user login via ssh? =\
<daftykins> what happens
<FreezingCold> daftykins: The user is just blocked. It's a VPS, root login by default
<FreezingCold> obviously I'm turning that off.
<daftykins> digitalocean huh?
<daftykins> so you created a user... then tried to SSH in as that user - and no go?
<daftykins> give us some details... help me, to help you...
<FreezingCold> Yeah.
<FreezingCold> Oh. Oops.
<daftykins> what specifically happens?
<FreezingCold> lol, I put the key in root's account and not mine by mistake
<FreezingCold> well crap
<FreezingCold> I locked myself out.
<daftykins> ah well, seconds to nuke it and spin up a new one
<FreezingCold> daftykins: I just attached the serial console
<daftykins> ah right
<FreezingCold> god, I'm failing a lot.
<daftykins> *Tux
<FreezingCold> I deleted my only ssh key.
<daftykins> Saturday nights = not tech setup nights
<FreezingCold> there we go
<FreezingCold> daftykins: yeah, didn't sleep well last night either.
<FreezingCold> Woke up at 4am.
<daftykins> on a Saturday :S
<Free99> Need something to listen to? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIUD1FZBvbA
<FreezingCold> Yeah.
<FreezingCold> Got a killer headache.
<daftykins> Free99: no links here thanks
<Free99> daftykins, k
<FreezingCold> any ksplice users here btw?>
<tzanolo> hello. my ubuntu cannot access anymore a microsoft remote desktop.
<daftykins> i didn't think that was an Ubuntu thing
<daftykins> tzanolo: using Remmina?
<Free99> xfreerdp or remmina can do it
<FreezingCold> daftykins: actually, it's one of the only systems that ksplice is offered for free.
<tzanolo> from others computers I can access, from my ubuntu simply does not work..
<daftykins> o rly
<tzanolo> remmina and the build in remote desktopo
<daftykins> tzanolo: using what client?
<tzanolo> remmina is the client
<daftykins> so what happens
<tzanolo> i sudo remove remmina, and reinstall, and nothing happens
<FreezingCold> daftykins: yeah, it looks sick.
<tzanolo> i run in terminal, remina &
<daftykins> tzanolo: that is not an issue connecting to an RDP host, that's a package management query...
<daftykins> your explanation left a LOT to be desired.
<FreezingCold> I wanted to install it, then I remembered I just bought a OpenVZ instance :p
<tzanolo> I dont understand
<daftykins> carry on, what happens when you run it that way? (also what's wrong with the normal way)
<tzanolo> i will try at terminal, remmina & and paste here the error
<daftykins> no don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Free99> tzanolo, try "apt-get install xfreerdp -y" then "xfreerdp -u <remote username> <remote server IP/DNS name>"
<Free99> xfreerdp is the backend for remmina connecting to windows remote desktop, any error message you see there in terminal will tell you much more
<Free99> unless, as daftykins suspects, you're having package manager problems
<tzanolo> xffreerdpl cannot find package
<daftykins> well i more threw a dispute at being told step #1 was reinstalling remmina
<Free99> "xfreerdp"
<tzanolo> i have reinstalled remmina and still doesnt works
<daftykins> !info xfreerdp trusty
<ubottu> Package xfreerdp does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> i don't know what ubuntu version you're on mind you
<FreezingCold> daftykins: why doesn't this work? curl --data 'poster=user1&syntax=text&content=test2' http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> sorry no idea.
<Bray90820>  How would I add a script to my path
<Free99> ubottu, what? I'm on trusty with it
<ubottu> Free99: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Free99> derf
<daftykins> Free99: then the package you have must come from a PPA
<daftykins> either that or the name is different
<Free99> ah you're right daftykins, it "freerdp-x11"
<daftykins> ah-har
<Free99> but the command to run once installed is xfreerdp
<FreezingCold> ubottu: I think you're smart :)
<ubottu> FreezingCold: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FreezingCold> aww, don't be so hard on yourself
<daftykins> she's a modest bot
<FreezingCold> you're perfect just the way you are.
<tzanolo> free rdp I already have the newest version
<FreezingCold> every edge case is what makes you, you.
<tzanolo> free rdp says something about `man in the middle attacl~
<tzanolo> autentication error, check credencials
<tzanolo> but credencials are allright. they work at other machine
<antivirtel> hello! I'm running a 14.04 LTS, and I want to create an USB boot disk from 15.04... but the startup disk creator fails to create the bootloader, it just writes, that "Failed to install the bootloader." and I can just quit... what can I do now? it didn't boot, I've checked, and the MD5 is OK...
<Free99> tzanolo, aha! There's your problem. I have this issue occascionally myself
<daftykins> antivirtel: open a terminal, plug the flash drive in, use "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M" where sdX = your flash drive
<Free99> you need to go into ~/.freerdp/hosts or something like that and get rid of the old key for your machine
<tzanolo> ill try it now
#ubuntu 2015-05-03
<tzanolo> nano known_hosts
<tzanolo> and delete de line from my machine
<Free99> tzanolo, yep
<Free99> windows changes its keys every once in a while seemingly at random.. which wouldn't be a big deal but xfreerdp seems to fail without telling remmina it failed to connect
<tzanolo> ok, it works verry well!
<tzanolo> thanks
<tzanolo> Free99, how can you send a message to my, with my name on it, and then when it appears here, a splash apperas to me?
<Free99> tzanolo, because I'm inside your computer! oooooOOOOOoooo!!! Just kidding.. your IRC client recognizes when someone says your name
<tzanolo> let me try, when I type Free99 irc recongizes it and splashes to you and plays an audio?
<tzanolo> Tzanolo teste
<tzanolo> tzanolo teste4
<Free99> yes
<Free99> not sure it'll work for yourself
 * Free99 is cool like Mr. Pickles
<tzanolo> Free99, to myself doesnt
<tzanolo> Free99, why does I need to use paste.ubuntu.com ???
<Free99> dunno... policy of this place I think
<paffy> Does anyone know of a GUI app to manage desktop entries? (those .desktop files)
<antivirtel> ah thanks daftykins, but it is still writing (3 mins so far)
<daftykins> antivirtel: cheap slow flash drive?
<antivirtel> nope daftykins, it is Kingston DT 101, and it is just finished...(1,2 GB) copied, 144,148 s, 8,0 MB/s - it is just USB 2
<antivirtel> but I've already returned a same one before of this, since it was buggy
<antivirtel> and stopped working at all...
<antivirtel> isn't here a tool like SMART, which will check its health?
<daftykins> antivirtel: flash drives don't support SMART and no there's nothing like it
<daftykins> make sure you picked sdX and not sdX1 etc.
<antivirtel> yeah, it is ok
<daftykins> assuming your download wasn't corrupt it should work just fine
<antivirtel> ahh, booting now, thanks!!!
<antivirtel> I've checked the MD5 sums
<antizun> holax
<daftykins> er, ok
<Johnny_Linux> ohluh
<c|oneman> How do I change the screen resolution of an ubuntu system that doesn't have a GUI... aka the resolution of the terminal?
<darthanubis> grub
<antivirtel> daftykins I have an other problem here: 08ff:5731 AuthenTec, Inc. AES3500 TruePrint Sensor - this fingerprint reader, I have 2 copies of it, and I want to make it work, but I couldn't, ubuntu's problem: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/12/use-fingerprint-to-command-control-your.html -> fingerprint-gui : Depends: libfakekey0 (>= 0.1) but it is not installable  Depends: libqca2-plugin-ossl but it is not installable --- may I gather those
<antivirtel> packages somehow manually?
<daftykins> sorry i couldn't care less about gimmicky features like finger print scanners
<daftykins> biometrics just aren't safe :>
<Bashing-om> clopez_: ^^ try editing /etc/default/grub to something like " GRUB_GFXMODE=1600x900 " as in my use case .
<CTU-Bobbe> Russian dudes will cut your finger off, right?
<zykotick9> c|oneman: if you don't care about the resolution while booting, you can try installing fbset and using that.
<daftykins> CTU-Bobbe: off topic chatter can go elsewhere thanks
<c|oneman> Bashing-om: why am I editing the boot loader config for the resolution of my terminal?
<daftykins> c|oneman: TTYs.
<antivirtel> I know it daftykins, but I do need to set it up, if I've bought it... may I report this issue on lanunchpad, right?
<daftykins> just try it.
<daftykins> antivirtel: don't know.
<daftykins> i ignore all the fingerprint readers on everything i own :)
<antivirtel> _D
<antivirtel> what are you using? 2FA?
<Bashing-om> clopez_: No Gui, and as far as I know that edit persist in the terminal .
<OerHeks> c|oneman, maybe this ppa, different from fingerprint-gui is any help https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fprint
<c|oneman> I didn't ask about fingerprint readers
<daftykins> c|oneman: you read the wrong replies, see the one with your username in front
<daftykins> seriously sometimes i wonder if any of you went to school =|
<OerHeks> sorry c|oneman was for antivirtel
<antivirtel> OerHeks, I'm trying it, but it has the same issue
<Bray90820> Can someone help me edit this fstab entry to have write permissions
<daftykins> not until you link to one :)
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=ydfax3CC
<Bray90820> I was getting to that ;)
<daftykins> password=blah,uid=1000,gid=1000,iochar...
<daftykins> you should have //192...
<sprdlj> hi guys
<Bray90820> daftykins: are you sure the //192 is needed I have read permissions already with a single /
<daftykins> it is the correct notation, yes
<TsuDoughNym> hi all. OK to ask questions in this channel or is there a better channel?
<Bray90820> Oh my bad I just looked at it and there was already a bouble / I copied it wrong
<Bray90820> /
<bindi> !ask | TsuDoughNym
<ubottu> TsuDoughNym: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: see the topic? support channel :)
<Bray90820> "//"
<TsuDoughNym> ahh, sorry.
<daftykins> Bray90820: yeah see above then
<RNeville> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TsuDoughNym> well I'm having an issue with my new install of ubuntu server just booting to a blank screen.  First, I had issues installing GRUB but I seem to have figured that out.  I can boot into a recovery console but not the actual system -it's just a blank screen.
<Bray90820> daftykins: So I should add password=blah,uid=1000,gid=1000,iochar... to the end
<daftykins> Bray90820: no, because you already have part of what i typed. so you add the parts i typed.
<daftykins> Bray90820: are you able to read both and compare them?
<TsuDoughNym> I have working linux knowledge and have installed this multiple times on multiple machines, VM's, etc, and never had this issue.  If it matters, i'm using a dell optiplex 7010 desktop that I got from work.  Took out the SSD and replaced it with my own drive.
<TsuDoughNym> no dual boot, no UEFI settings, etc.
<Bray90820> daftykins: idk what do you mean
<daftykins> Bray90820: seriously?
<Bray90820> daftykins: Oh now I get you
<Bray90820> Sorry it took me a second
<daftykins> either you're up late, more drunk than me, or something else ;)
<Bray90820> Or just acting like a complete idiot :P
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: perhaps worth trying something like - http://askubuntu.com/questions/138532/12-04-server-does-not-honor-grub-gfxmode-in-etc-default-grub
<Bray90820> But yea I am guessing you add the extra stuff to the end of the file
<daftykins> no! in the same line!
<PHPLearner> hello
<daftykins> can't you see how i repeated parameters you already have in there?
<daftykins> you wouldn't tell it password= twice
<Bray90820> daftykins: I get that
<PHPLearner> if the system finds anything that fails how can I repair it
<PHPLearner> what commands shall I make on the terminal
<Bray90820> daftykins: I'll make a markup of it and show you if it's correct
<daftykins> PHPLearner: "finds anything that fails" ? like what?
<PHPLearner> I do not know
<PHPLearner> when I boot it a while ago
<PHPLearner> i saw two feedback that says failed
<PHPLearner> but still my ubuntu 14.04 manage to boot
<daftykins> PHPLearner: can you see how ridiculous your question is when neither of us have a clue what an error message stated?
<Bashing-om> TsuDoughNym: Have you tried to boot with the "nomodeset" boot parameter ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: i thought that, but it's server
<PHPLearner> no because I just saw two red flags on the right of my screen while the laptop was booting up
<Bray90820> daftykins: like this?
<Bray90820> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=REtvNdj2
<PHPLearner> normally I do not see those read failed message
<TsuDoughNym> Bashing-om: Yup! I enabled that from within the boot-repair-disk tool on my USB
<TsuDoughNym> and daftykins I just tried that link/solution --- no dice.  It just shows a blank screen, not garbled text.
<PHPLearner> that is why I asked even if I cannot exactly described what it was completely
<TsuDoughNym> but it boots perfectly fine in recovery mode, so something is going on...
<daftykins> Bray90820: yeah give it a test. "sudo umount /mnt/qnap/backup && sudo mount -a"
<PHPLearner> when you boot up linux it will say a lot of things on the screen right
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: the method was sound, the post might've been about a different issue but it didn't matter
<TsuDoughNym> Bashing-om: to clarify: the boot-repair-disk menu has an option for nomodeset and I enabled that option the last time I used it. Didn't make any difference.  I installed ubuntu server from a live USB
<PHPLearner> then on the right side of the screen it says ok if that process was ok
<daftykins> PHPLearner: well no you'd normally have a boot logo, so you're seeing the streams of text. go reboot and write them down
<TsuDoughNym> daftykins: understood.  But to answer the question, no it didn't work for me.
<PHPLearner> then for two occasions last night and earlier I kept on seeing this two failed labels on the right side of the screen
<PHPLearner> exactly what it was I really do not know because the booting sequence was quit fast and it was very difficult to read
<PHPLearner> daftykins: it so fast
<PHPLearner> I cannot right it down
<daftykins> try switching with ctrl+alt+F12 and see if it's there
<PHPLearner> that is why I ask is there a way we can diagnose what is the problem by using the terminal commands
<Bray90820> daftykins: I think it all works now
<PHPLearner> daftykins: is that instruction for me
<TsuDoughNym> daftykins: hah.  ctrl+alt+f1 worked.
<daftykins> PHPLearner: yes
<TsuDoughNym> so I think what's happening is it's trying to boot to X but I don't have X installed?
<Bashing-om> TsuDoughNym: Think'n ; A clean fresh install onto the exchanged drive ? Have you been sudo'n in your /home directory such that access is lost ?
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: how odd, it should go to that one as default
<TsuDoughNym> indeed
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: no not if you used server media. did you fully update yet? it might help out. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mytochar> Ubuntu 15.04 claims to come with "virus protection software", but I can't find any more details about that. What virus protection software does it come with?
<TsuDoughNym> daftykins: nope about to do that now!
<daftykins> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<TsuDoughNym> I should have tried this before, no idea why I didn't think of it.
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: i don't blame you, that's an odd one for sure :)
<mytochar> daftykins: yes, but it says it on the Ubuntu home page "virus protection software"
<PHPLearner> daftykins: I saw nothing
<TsuDoughNym> although there's a weird discoloration in the text about 1/4th of the way on my screen.
<TsuDoughNym> but I won't be using a GUI so idc.
<PHPLearner> just blinking cursor
<daftykins> PHPLearner: hit each function key in turn to see if you get that screen
<PHPLearner> nothing
<Bray90820> daftykins: It all works with rsync now Thanks
<PHPLearner> daftykins: nothing happens
<daftykins> Bray90820: np
<PHPLearner> any boot logs to consult
<daftykins> PHPLearner: ok then you'll have to read through logs to find the relevant one
<PHPLearner> ok what command shall I issue on the terminal
<TsuDoughNym> daftykins: ty for help
<TsuDoughNym> Bashing-om: ty for your help too
<daftykins> nah you're going to need to use your brain for this one, PHPLearner
<PHPLearner> daftykins: I am new to linux man
<PHPLearner> anyway I try google
<daftykins> we're all new at some point
<PHPLearner> if not I came back to you
<soy_el_pulpo> "your brain"? is that in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<TsuDoughNym> lol
<daftykins> /var/log/boot.log looks nice
<Bashing-om> TsuDoughNym: 'tis a puzzle, like to know the answer :)
<soy_el_pulpo> only the fittest survive!!
<TsuDoughNym> Bashing-om: the computer is booting to the virtual terminal at ctrl+alt+f7
<TsuDoughNym> I used ctrl+alt+f1 and it's fine
<TsuDoughNym> but now I need to figure out how to set tty1 as the default?
<TsuDoughNym> and daftykins i ran an update, nothing needed to be done it seems
<PHPLearner> I tried tail -f logfile nothing happens
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: with dist-upgrade?
<TsuDoughNym> aye
<PHPLearner> I aslo did sudo /var./log/dmesg
<TsuDoughNym> it's 14.10, not sure why it didn't upgrade to 15.04...
<packetedprophet> hello
<packetedprophet> apt-get is throwing me a weird error
<packetedprophet>  https://i.imgur.com/VrzWpQP.jpg
<packetedprophet> has anyone encountered this before?
<TsuDoughNym> ban him
<PHPLearner> says not a command
<TsuDoughNym> it's pornographic material
<daftykins> TsuDoughNym: dist-upgrade despite the name doesn't upgrade distro version :) it's just a trap to trick people ;)
<TsuDoughNym> don't click that link if you value your eyesight
<TsuDoughNym> lol
<soy_el_pulpo> loopback port!!!
<TsuDoughNym> can a mod ban packetedprophet ? that link he posted was to gay porn :X
<daftykins> !ops | packetedprophet
<ubottu> packetedprophet: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<daftykins> they're probably all asleep
<TsuDoughNym> eff
<TsuDoughNym> what a douchebag.
<daftykins> just be glad that's all it was.
<TsuDoughNym> yeah
<PHPLearner> daftykins: any suggestion man
<daftykins> PHPLearner: yes earlier
<soy_el_pulpo> or enjoying the picture... or in the picture
<PHPLearner> man I was trying to look for answers here
<PHPLearner> I just google something
<daftykins> and did you find it?
<daftykins> i did.
<PHPLearner> but command does not seem to work
<daftykins> "command" ?
<PHPLearner> yeah I just sent a message earlier
<PHPLearner> tail -f logfile
<PHPLearner> did not work
<soy_el_pulpo> and you typed: "logfile"?
<TsuDoughNym> daftykins: doing a dist-upgrade now.  found the ubuntu docs on how to do it. sudo do-release-upgrade....those sneaky bastards!
<PHPLearner> /var/log/dmesg also never worked
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<PHPLearner> hey wait I got something
<daftykins> PHPLearner: you realise that "logfile" in the above is not the literal command, but a placeholder for the log file to pick?
<daftykins> e.g. i said /var/log/boot.log...
<daftykins> "dmesg" would spit out that file, but that's the wrong one
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/boot.log
<soy_el_pulpo> "rm -frv /." will be better to get rid of "the problem"
<daftykins> elky: ^ another candidate for a +q please
<soy_el_pulpo> who?
<TsuDoughNym> soy_el_pulpo: don't tell people to run malicious commands.  seriously dude.
<elky> soy_el_pulpo: you're being disruptive and giving terrible advice. you should stop.
<soy_el_pulpo> daftykins: me? I am not posting gay pictures.... ok I will, sorry
<soy_el_pulpo> sorry, will stop
<TsuDoughNym> no, but you posted a command which would delete a user's entire hard drive...
<PHPLearner> daftykins: ok I just entered those commands now what shall I do next
<soy_el_pulpo> TsuDoughNym: and he can install windows and have no problems. but you are right, bad joke
<daftykins> paste me the link it gave
<elky> soy_el_pulpo: thanks
<daftykins> soy_el_pulpo: grow up please.
<soy_el_pulpo> It was unavoidable, too tempting, and I was weak
<TsuDoughNym> soy_el_pulpo: this is a channel for ubuntu users and can't be assumed that a user will know what that command is! I would never post something like that in a place where people seek help.
<daftykins> clearly a teenager.
<daftykins> PHPLearner: chop chop, time's wasting
<PHPLearner> ok I got the link
<elky> daftykins: stop trying to inflame the situation please
<PHPLearner> here it is
<PHPLearner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10974664/
<daftykins> elky: lets move on now please
<soy_el_pulpo> TsuDoughNym: so how we help somebody that has no idea that "tail -f logfile" meant something slightly different. I thisnk that's why linux gets bad reputation. because people (no reference to PHPLearner) are lazy. At least he figure out how to came here and ask... that's a progress, right?
<daftykins> PHPLearner: not seeing one.
<daftykins> PHPLearner: video your boot up maybe
<TsuDoughNym> soy_el_pulpo: as elky said, move on.
<soy_el_pulpo> TsuDoughNym: ok
<PHPLearner> no give me time
<PHPLearner> wait please
<daftykins> PHPLearner: also note you've not configured apache with an FQDN.
<PHPLearner> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10974664/
<daftykins> that's the same link...
<PHPLearner> daftykins: wow that's new
<PHPLearner> what do you mean I never configured apache with an FQDN
<PHPLearner> ok that one is for later
<PHPLearner> for now I just want to make sure my Ubuntu 14.04 is working properly and no glitches
<daftykins> well click the link yourself... see line 97
<daftykins> yeah but you can't even tell me what error you've seen?
<PHPLearner> darn man
<PHPLearner> that is really my problem
<PHPLearner> honest
<soy_el_pulpo> PHPLearner: what makes you think that is not working properly or it has glitches?
<PHPLearner> I just do not like seeing those log in labels to the right side of the screen when my linux boots up
<PHPLearner> usually each process will have an OK label at the right side when my linux boots up
<daftykins> so video it or write them down, something so we actually know what you're seeing.
<daftykins> yes i know what you're talking about
<PHPLearner> since last night it was like that and also earlier
<PHPLearner> but the booting sequence is too fast for me to right
<soy_el_pulpo> PHPLearner: which lines are not givin you the OK label?
<daftykins> hence the suggestion to perhaps video it instead
<PHPLearner> is I were to follow your instruction then I have to keep on rebooting
<PHPLearner> I also cannot tell
<daftykins> apply some out-of-the-box thinking to this problem
<PHPLearner> ok
<PHPLearner> fine
<PHPLearner> I will try to figure this out and come back to you guys
<PHPLearner> give me a minute
<daftykins> soy_el_pulpo: yeah we've not been told
<PHPLearner> hope you are still around when I get those messages
<soy_el_pulpo> you keboard has a "pause" key?
<pkircher> spacebar for the win !
<PHPLearner> soy_el_pulpo: you mean if I press pause during the booting sequence linux will pause too
<soy_el_pulpo> boot and press the "pause" key on your keyboard to stop them from scrolling, write them down and then ENTER to continue
<daftykins> well, any key
<soy_el_pulpo> daftykins: where is the "any key"?
<daftykins> please grow up.
<soy_el_pulpo> PHPLearner: just press ENTER or SPACE BAR
<pkircher> exaxtly 99% of problems on any computer .. sit in front ..
<soy_el_pulpo> daftykins: those are more acurate instructions
<PHPLearner> ok thanks
<PHPLearner> I will be back
<PHPLearner> see you guys later
<PHPLearner> hope you all are still around
<daftykins> i sure won't be
<soy_el_pulpo> write the lines you "don't like" or "seem odd" and post them back here so we can help you
<pkircher> and reg extrem accurate insturctions … >> he managed to get irc working
<soy_el_pulpo> pkircher: true, that's why I said he worth saving
<pkircher> but hey even a stoped clock is right twice a day
<pkircher> gosh darn .. anyone with openstack neuron exp around ?
<soy_el_pulpo> pkircher: ;)
<pkircher> neutron*
<daftykins> tends to be better to ask the actual question rather than "does anyone use <this>?"
<daftykins> also, it best be ubuntu support
<TsuDoughNym> man, so much hostility all of a sudden :(
<daftykins> where?
<elky> you.
<daftykins> i think you're misreading.
<TsuDoughNym> hey daftykins
<TsuDoughNym> I fixed the boot issue
<TsuDoughNym> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148717/how-do-i-boot-into-the-console-and-then-launch-the-ubuntu-desktop-from-it
<daftykins> o rly
<TsuDoughNym> yup
<TsuDoughNym> so it boots to tty1 directly
<daftykins> hrmm must say i've never seen server do that, but i also never use non-LTS server
<daftykins> so who knows
<TsuDoughNym> still have no idea what CAUSED it on a fresh install, but that's OK.  I'm going to reinstall using the 1.5TB HDD and see if it's the same issue, but i'm installing from a burned CD this time instead of a USB
<TsuDoughNym> it's LTS
<TsuDoughNym> 14.04.1 LTS
<daftykins> oh i thought you said 14.10 earlier
<TsuDoughNym> oh the CD i have is 14.04 but I must have upgraded to 14.10 w/o realizing it.
<daftykins> now *that* definitely has the potential to go screwy
<daftykins> i have to go now, laters
<TsuDoughNym> take care
<TsuDoughNym> i'm gonna stick with LTS
<PHPLearner> ok guys I got it
<PHPLearner> I took photo
<PHPLearner> hang on met me share you the link
<pragmaticenigma> I'm having an issue with openssh-server. I can connect on the localmachine using "ssh localhost" but if I try to remote in from another machine I get connection refused. The port setup is 22 and firewall is setup to allow all incoming connections. What else could I be missing?
<TsuDoughNym> pragmaticenigma: can you ping the server in question?
<sdfgsdfg> about quantum compilers, are they still all mainly theoretical papers that explain qubit operations, matrix and permutation calculations or are there simulating source codes of a working compiler today ?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<TsuDoughNym> ssh localhost would only ssh into your own machine, not another machine on the network
<sdfgsdfg> any pointers for this in ubuntu ? (so my question is relevant)
<TsuDoughNym> make sure the sshd daemon is running
<rebs> if i have a program running which eats all my memory and i allocate more swap space
<rebs> will it be used by my program
<pragmaticenigma> TsuDoughNym, The daemon is running. Like I said, on the same machine I successfully use "ssh user@localhost" but if I'm on another machine, it says the connection is refused
<rebs> or would i need to rs
<TsuDoughNym> hmm
<TsuDoughNym> pragmaticenigma: I also just use 'tasksel' to enable an OpenSSH server and never have issues.  I'm no expert.
<TsuDoughNym> I've had that issue in the past but it's usually just been the daemon not running.
<PHPLearner> alright guys here's the link
<PHPLearner> http://imgur.com/koSI9ot
<PHPLearner> I do not know what it is actually saying
<PHPLearner> but that's the best I can get
<PHPLearner> the booting sequence is really very fast
<PHPLearner> luckily I manage to capture it
<TsuDoughNym> PHPLearner: I'm no expert, but it seems to be normal to have some errors like that in bootup.  I've never had any issues.
<PHPLearner> I has something to do with the Active Directory Server
<TsuDoughNym> if you want to learn what each error is, you could do a google search for more details
<TsuDoughNym> well are you on an active directory-managed network?
<TsuDoughNym> AD is typically for windows machines, as well.
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: use -vvv to spit out more verbose error messages
<PHPLearner> yeah this error came about right after I uninstalled wine
<PHPLearner> I should not have done it
<TsuDoughNym> wine has nothing to do with active directory
<PHPLearner> anything I can do to eliminate this error on my ubuntu 14.04
<PHPLearner> but this error only occurred after I install and uninstalled wine
<PHPLearner> last night
<TsuDoughNym> PHPLearner: I honestly don't think it will cause any issues, unless you're have an issue directly related to it.  How often do you boot that it really bothers you?
<PHPLearner> are you sure this is nothing to worry about
<TsuDoughNym> No, I'm no expert.  I just know that every installation I've seen will have a few quirky errors like that.
<PHPLearner> I am on my last leg of the PHP course and I do not want my laptop to go haywire when I am presenting my project
<PHPLearner> no
<TsuDoughNym> I highly doubt that will happen.
<PHPLearner> since I installed my ubuntu 14.04 painstakingly five months ago
<PHPLearner> I had no issues
<TsuDoughNym> You could ask on the WineHQ forums.
<PHPLearner> only this pesky thing came up last night
<TsuDoughNym> since you noticed it happened after re/installing wine
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, only thing that sticks out to me is "debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0" don't know what that means
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, otherwise it doesn't provide any additional useful information
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: are you trying to login as root??
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, no, I am attempt a standard user
<al2o3-cr> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, I can login successfully "user@localhost" but remoting from another machine to "user@remote_ip" fails with connection refused
<al2o3-cr> thats got a be a firewall issue
<al2o3-cr> on your local lan you connecting?
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, firewall is setup to allow port 22 and netstat reports the port is open
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: are you connecting from your local LAN?
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, yes, I am on my local network
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: pastebin your sshd_config
<PHPLearner> TsuDoughNym: where are soy_el_pupol
<PHPLearner> and the other guys earlier
<PHPLearner> who tried to helped me
<surgy> hello
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, pastebin.com/nxjH2sav
<al2o3-cr> ok reading now
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: #PasswordAuthentication yes uncomment this then try again
<MouseTheLuckyDog> I have a script which I am liable to launch while cd'd to various directories. Is there a way for the script to know which directory it is stored in?
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, no effect
<surgy> how do i make a shortcut to an aplication on the desktop?
<al2o3-cr> you are using a password to authenticate aren't you?
<pragmaticenigma> it doesn't get far enough to prompt for one
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: restart ssh server
<pragmaticenigma> did that
<al2o3-cr> thats weird
<pragmaticenigma> think I might be reinstalling this machine tomorrow
<pragmaticenigma> it's a fresh install, and I have never had this happen before
<al2o3-cr> yeah, can't see what wrong there
<Boogie> Anyone recommend a simple video converter?
<al2o3-cr> connection refused generally means port is closed or wrong ip address
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, right... and i've double checked all those pieces
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, there is a different (unrelated) issue that puzzles me. VeraCrypt will not run either. So I suspect something is missing from the installation
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: well, good luck :)
<pragmaticenigma> thanks
<al2o3-cr> unless someone on here knows anything better
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, you wouldn't think installing ubuntu with disk encryption would have anything to do with it
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: not at all
<pragmaticenigma> didn't think so
<al2o3-cr> have you tried with keys?
<surgy> i want to make shortcuts/ launchers of my applications on my "desktop" when i drag them onto the background it says "unsuported locations / " whats am i doing wrong??
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, that wouldn't make any difference
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, and I would need to be able to have some method of getting the key installed on the system that is refusing connections
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: yeah true
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: usb stick?
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, still wouldn't honestly make any difference... the server works using localhost... something is preventing remote connections
<al2o3-cr> but like you said it shouldn't make a difference
<pragmaticenigma> I think this is going to be a process of elimination... was hoping to setup a "lock box" of a server to store some backed up files on
<pragmaticenigma> but I need to be able to remote in the files over sftp
<pragmaticenigma> so first step is to rebuild without the disk encryption and work my way from there
<surgy> what package do i need to install to make kde my defualt WM ?
<surgy> or rather what package do  i need to install to get kde?
<surgy> is it still called "kde-desktop" ?
<pragmaticenigma> surgy, you would be better to use the kubuntu spin instead
<surgy> pragmaticenigma, i guess thats what i meant
<surgy> is it still called kubuntu-desktop ?
<surgy> been a few years since ive played with nix
<pragmaticenigma> that is a meta package that will install KDE
<surgy> pragmaticenigma, kubuntu is a little easier to customize the launcher right?
<surgy> pragmaticenigma, because there isnt much you can do with the unity launcher?
<pragmaticenigma> surgy, that's all personal preference... anything can be customized, but it's a matter of how much time and effort it might take
<pragmaticenigma> if you're running unity, that might explain why you cannot put shortcuts on the desktop
<pragmaticenigma> I think unity is meant for everything to live in the dash or on the sidebar
<bzaks1424> Howdy friends- I was curious if anyone had any favorites for iscsi packages these days?
<Bashing-om> bzaks1424: A better response to that in #ubuntu-offtopic channel .
<bzaks1424> Oh, I'm sorry. Thank you!
<surgy_> im using two monitors..... the unity launcher is on the wrong monitor. how do i fix this???
<pragmaticenigma> surgy_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/57833/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-a-different-monitor
<sta|ker> Hi guys. I'm having a weird issue with Ubuntu after installation. Everything with the install went fine; however, the UEFI partition ( or efi files ) aren't being detected by my machine. Now, it detects the ones from the USB flash drive; however, when it's installed to the usb stick, it doesn't. The efi partition looks fine from GParted, and the files are there. I  even tried running boot-repair which said
<sta|ker>  it performed its tasks properly but still didn't fix it. I can get into the system by using the grub shell from the usb stick. I thought maybe a bios update was needed; however, if the usb stick worked why wouldn't the hard drive one work? This was also a barebones board so there is no windows ( and never was ). Everything is from scratch so it can't be interfeirence from what I can tell. Anyone ever run
<sta|ker> into this?
<pragmaticenigma> surgy_, I suggest doing a google search for more up-to-date solutions though
<pragmaticenigma> sta|ker, the recommendation is to disable UEFI
<surgy_> pragmaticenigma, i guess i asked the wrong question..... how do i make one screen my default desktop?
<shootingcharlie8> hi
<pragmaticenigma> surgy_, I don't understand what you are asking
<surgy_> pragmaticenigma, i guess im just a little flustered with how hard it is to cutomize that big ugly block on the left side of the left monitor
<pragmaticenigma> surgy_, perhaps Unity isn't the right desktop for you... I know that there are lots of tutorials online about customizing unity to your liking
<sta|ker> pragmaticenigma: alright, I was hopeing not to have to do so; however, it looks like I may have to. Thanks for taking a look
<spenmenn> have you tried unity tweak tool
<pragmaticenigma> sta|ker, sadly UEFI support is limited at best... UEFI is really kind of a joke and serves only to prevent users from doing what they want with their PCs
<RNeville> anyone have any recommendations about go linux books
<RNeville> that discusses in some detail how linux operates
<RNeville> anyone have any recommendations about good linux books
<RNeville> any book that would help me understand, better, discussions concerning linux
<RNeville> I listen to LAS, for sometime, and I still don't really understand linux
<PHPLearner> anyone watching pacman vs mayweather fight right now
<PHPLearner> online
<gp5st> RNeville: what don't you understand? that'll help us guide you
<RNeville> It's hard for me to explain
<RNeville> Every book about linux is either to general or very , very detailed
<RNeville> I would like an over view of linux, but with some detail.
<RNeville> a discussion of the basic distro, and their differences
<azizLIGHT> how do i make a custom sound play for 'beep' ? i already tried alias beep="" but this is only useful when a program actually runs beep, and thats never. i need something that replaces echo -e '\a' ... any ideas?
<Twelve-60`> so I'm installing ubuntu 32bit 14.04.2, anyone know where the 'minimal' install went in the modes menu (F4)?
<Twelve-60`> all I've got is 'normal'
<danhedron> I just installed 15.04, trying to use curl and I'm getting this =>
<danhedron> curl: (77) error setting certificate verify locations:
<danhedron>   CAfile: /etc/pki/tls/certs/ca-bundle.crt
<danhedron> it works if I symlink /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt, but why is it only looking there in the first place
<Twelve-60`> I'm expecting this http://i.stack.imgur.com/gPKzv.png but I only have 'normal' in the menu
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, perhaps the disk image you need is the net install disk, usually listed as mini-iso
<Twelve-60`> I thought the net install was separate from a minimal system install?
<pragmaticenigma> the net install can perform the minimal install... it's able to install all supported "spins" of ubuntu and has the added benefit of isntalling the most up-to-date versions of all the supported packages
<Twelve-60`> doesn't allow me an offline minimal install though
<pragmaticenigma> no, you would have to be online to use the net install (kind of why it's called the net installer)
<Twelve-60`> this does not help me! :P
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, this is the only thing I can find for a minimal installation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, or you can go Ubuntu Server
<Twelve-60`> I'm install ubuntu server, have a look at http://askubuntu.com/a/207241
<Twelve-60`> its meant to have options under the modes menu
<Twelve-60`> its just not there in 14.04.2
<[n0mad]> Twelve-60`: did you try the minimal iso? i would imagine that they removed it
<Twelve-60`> [n0mad] the minimal iso is separate, thats an online install
<Twelve-60`> im looking for a minimal offline install
<pragmaticenigma> that's for ubuntu 12.04, not 14.04
<Twelve-60`> pragmaticenigma: what do you mean?
<PHPLearner> can anyone help me with this problem
<PHPLearner> http://imgur.com/koSI9ot
<Gamer1990> hello
<PHPLearner> I saw two failed log messages there involving sbm/cifs file and active directory server
<Gamer1990> i'm having some issues
<PHPLearner> How can I correct them
<PHPLearner> I am new to linux ubuntu 14.04
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, the documentation that you linked to is for Ubuntu 12.04... you're trying to install 14.04... the minimal option was likely removed in the more recent installers... there isn't any documentation I can find other than to use the minimal installer which requires an online connection during isntallation
<PHPLearner> this happened after I installaed and uninstalled wine last night
<Gamer1990> the error i am getting in DRI is "libGL: Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory."
<PHPLearner> thanks for the help in advance
<Twelve-60`> pragmaticenigma: I swear I did this not long ago on 14.04... :/
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, I know that the Ubuntu Server install image will install a minimal system, because it will prompt you during installation what additional modules you want... if you don't select any you are left with the minimal system
<Gamer1990> i'm running lubuntu 15.04 x86-64
<Gamer1990> and my 3d applications are slow
<Gamer1990> 2d is fine
<Gamer1990> am i in the right channel?
<Gamer1990> the graphs processor is an ATI RS480 ( Radeon Xpress 200 ) IGP
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, the only documentation I see for a minimal install is the minimal iso, which I will repeat, requires an online connection to work
<Gamer1990> graphics*
<al2o3-cr> PHPLearner: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/samba-ad-dc.override # should get rid of the fail message
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60`, that is the most anyone here is going to be able to help you with I'm affraid
<Gamer1990> ??? why am i being ignored???
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, I figured out my ssh issue... guess I had the wrong IP address the whole time... I was attempting to connect to .61 when I should have been connecting to .62... my stupid router listed the .62 under the .61 labeling .61 as UNKNOWN... which I assumed was Ubuntu
<PHPLearner> al2o3-cr: thanks
<PHPLearner> I will try rebooting
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: I thought it had to be one port or ip :)
<al2o3-cr> anyway glad you sorted it :)
<antivirtel> hello! can someone help me solving these bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/fingerprint-gui/+bug/1451123 https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-mount/+bug/1451130 ? I'd really appreciate it!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451123 in libfprint "Fingerprint is being read just once during a fingerprint-gui session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451130 in gnome-mount "03:00.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VL80x xHCI USB 3.0 Controller (rev 03) will cause freeze while booting, or during runtime on USB 3 device connecting" [Undecided,New]
<Gamer1990> the ubuntu team is messed up... no offense
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, likely PEBKAC due to being so late in the evening
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: ;P
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, at least it saves me from a full reinstall... still don't know why VeraCrypt is having issues... but that's a battle for another day
<pragmaticenigma> al2o3-cr, thanks for the assist
<al2o3-cr> pragmaticenigma: np
<InsaneNutter> can someone here please help me?
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: state your issue to the channel :)
<InsaneNutter> this one?
<al2o3-cr> yep, if it's ubuntu releated
<InsaneNutter> i am having issues with Mesa DRI r300
<InsaneNutter> my gpu is an Radeon Xpress 200 RS480 IGP
<InsaneNutter> this is the error.
<InsaneNutter> libGL: Can't open configuration file /root/.drirc: No such file or directory.
<InsaneNutter> i am insanenutter
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: ls -l /dev/dri/card0 # whats the output?
<InsaneNutter> al2o3-cr
<InsaneNutter> oops
<InsaneNutter> hold on
<InsaneNutter> al2o3-cr:  crw-rw----+ 1 root video 226, 0 May  2 04:58 /dev/dri/card0
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: are you in the video group?
<InsaneNutter> ?
<InsaneNutter> i'm in the lxterminal as root
<al2o3-cr> type: groups # to see what groups you are in
<InsaneNutter> as root or normal user?
<al2o3-cr> as normal user
<InsaneNutter> hold on...
<InsaneNutter> ben adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: add your self to the video group with: sudo adduser <user> video
<[n0mad]> this groups talk just gave me an idea for an issue on my server! but it'll have to wait till tomorrow.
<InsaneNutter> so " sudo adduser ben video "
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: if that is your username, yes
<InsaneNutter> okay, hold on
<InsaneNutter> i did it, now what?
<al2o3-cr> that should do it i hope :)
<InsaneNutter> do i reboot?
<[n0mad]> how can i list all users and their associated groups?
<InsaneNutter> ...
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: yes reboot
<InsaneNutter> i'll be back...
<al2o3-cr> [n0mad]: groups <user>
<[n0mad]> is the only way to specify a user?
<al2o3-cr> [n0mad]: cat /etc/passwd
<InsaneNutter> i'm still having issues
<InsaneNutter> libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/ben/.drirc: No such file or directory.
<mark68> Hey Guys! im having problems with grub. i have installed windows 7 and ubuntu dual boot with grub. unfortunately the grub menu is painful slow and the booting takes a lot of time due grub.
<[n0mad]> cool, thanks al2o3-cr ... i think that will help me figure out why i have to keep reassigning ownership
<al2o3-cr> Did you install the driver as root?
<InsaneNutter> yes
<al2o3-cr> ^^ InsaneNutter
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: how?
<InsaneNutter> do i have to install it as a normal user?
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: how did you install though?
<InsaneNutter> i'm using the opendriver because fglrx doesn't support my gpu
<InsaneNutter> i installed it via the sudo su terminal
<Twelve-60> pragmaticenigma: that was the problem, I get http://i.stack.imgur.com/WGJlN.jpg but the top option 'basic ubuntu server' is completely gone, does that mean its installed?
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: pastebin: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<cfhowlett> InsaneNutter, sudo su?  there's your problem right there.
<InsaneNutter> hold on a few
<InsaneNutter> as root?
<al2o3-cr> no
<InsaneNutter> hold on.
<al2o3-cr> why everything root man ;P
<cfhowlett> exactly
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60, if you don't select anything in that panel, you would end up with a minimal installation. It will only boot to a terminal (no gui) and as you have selected currently... you could remotely access that installation via SSH
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know what all gets installed with Basic Ubuntu Server
<Matsy> Basic Ubuntu Server contains python-libraries for instance (and python itself)
<InsaneNutter> here
<InsaneNutter> http://pastebin.com/Y5WU9Hs2
<Matsy> And also landscape-bindings
<cfhowlett> Matsy, as does desktop
<Matsy> Why are we talking about Desktop here
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60, here is a guide on what gets installed with Basic Ubuntu Server http://askubuntu.com/questions/153265/what-does-the-basic-ubuntu-server-package-contain-in-software-selection-during
<pragmaticenigma> Matsy, Twelve-60 is looking for help doing a minimal install, since the option no longer appears as an option when booting from the isntallation media
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: that looks fine when does this error occur?
<Matsy> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, I joined too late
<pragmaticenigma> Matsy, no problems :-)
<pragmaticenigma> I've got to jet here... good night everyone
<Twelve-60> pragmaticenigma: so maybe that is gone now too?
<Matsy> Doesn't Ubuntu release 'minimal CDs'?
<Twelve-60> Matsy: but not offline versions :)
<cfhowlett> !mini | Matsy,
<ubottu> Matsy,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60, I remember something recently about Canonical offering "core" installations in ubcoming releases... but haven't researched it
<Matsy> Twelve-60: Is this 1980 again?
<Twelve-60> Matsy: no, this is a robotics conference with bad wifi
<pragmaticenigma> Matsy, more like trying to install only the packages he needs rather than removing them all later
<Matsy> I'd just go with Ubuntu Server, then. Do you really need the gui?
<Twelve-60> Matsy: I am using ubuntu server, it just previously had a 'minimal' option which is gone now
<pragmaticenigma> I don't think Twelve-60 was looking for the GUI... They're just looking to do a minimal installation but having the ability to do it offline
<kroq-gar78> Or Ubuntu Alternate image (if that hasn't been mentioned before) and then install only what you need
<Matsy> If you don't select anything, it's as minimal as you can get
<Twelve-60> pragmaticenigma: yes! :D
<Twelve-60> Matsy: alright, they must have changed it then, there used be a specific options for it
<spenmenn> you can remix Ubuntu
<kroq-gar78> oh what, alternate images aren't available anymore. sorry
<InsaneNutter> during the dri config status
<Drone4four> i just followed the OMG ubuntu guide for installing Microsoft's Visual Studio Code.  it installed fine but i can't figure out how to run the damn thing.  what's the command? In my shell i've tried auto completing all variations of microsoft/visual/code without success
<kroq-gar78> Drone4four can you link the guide?
<InsaneNutter> i think it is the reason my 3d graphics are laggy
<pragmaticenigma> Twelve-60, I think this is what became of the old minimal installation ... http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<pragmaticenigma> They're now creating something called "Ubuntu Core"
<pragmaticenigma> okay... I'm outa here folks... night
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: keep around in the channel mate as i'm out of ideas and don't use the driver ;P
<Matsy> Update list for you, Twelve-60: http://termbin.com/3khx
<Drone4four> kroq-gar78, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/how-to-install-microsoft-visual-studio-code-in-ubuntu
<al2o3-cr> InsaneNutter: state your issue again though
<Matsy> Whoever linked termbin here, by the way, is my saviour
<Drone4four> kroq-gar78, comments on that article are disabled atm
<InsaneNutter> i want to make my integrated graphics processor lag less
<home> hi
<InsaneNutter> and the issue is " libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/ben/.drirc: No such file or directory. " meaning it cannot find the specified file for some reason...
<home> i have a problem with ICEauthority
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | home
<ubottu> home: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kroq-gar78> Drone4four, try commenting on the article that OMGUbuntu sources: http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Ubuntu-Make-0.7-released-with-Visual-Studio-Code-support
<home> ok
<DarrenGao> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<InsaneNutter> why did fglrx drop support for my gpu?
<Matsy> Because fglrx is outdated?
<home> how to reply messages ?
<[n0mad]> yes, i just needed to add a user to a group!
<home> thank you
<al2o3-cr> [n0mad]: \o/
<home> hi darrenGao
<DarrenGao> sudo adduser YOUR_USER_NAME some_group
<home> what group
<Drone4four> kroq-gar78, can you think a way of locating the command in /sbin or /user using locate or grep?
<[n0mad]> al2o3-cr: it was annoying because i kept having to change ownership for a directory on my wordpress site depending if i wanted to actually post media or install a plugin
<[n0mad]> it's the little things
<al2o3-cr> [n0mad]: it is and it can be
<[n0mad]> thanks for the commands, they helped me figure it out. i've sort of seen all of it just trying to piece it together was my challenge
<al2o3-cr> [n0mad]: no worries
<home> this is the first time i use web chat irc.please help me :))
<[n0mad]> home, you just need to type your question
<[n0mad]> if someone can help they will
<cfhowlett> home, www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.  get issue #0.  read.  get issue #1.  read.  repeat
<xfunex> What do you want to know?
<home> ok,thank you
<kroq-gar78> Drone4four, I suppose you could try 'find /usr -name "*code*" -type f'
<root> hi
<ablest1980> hi
<Guest32813> where do you come from
<ablest1980> mars
<xfunex> Ferom redtube
<xfunex> *From
<InsaneNutter> bhenchod
<Guest32813> oh ,hanoi,vietnam
<InsaneNutter> pekpek
<ablest1980> us
<cfhowlett> Guest32813, this is a support channel.  ask ubuntu questions.  chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<InsaneNutter> does he look like a bitch?
<cfhowlett> InsaneNutter, stop it.
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<InsaneNutter> ok
<DarrenGao> :)
<Guest32813> ?
<drose379> Hey guys, just ran some system updates and im having trouble booting from grub
<drose379> It just freezes, unless I go to "Advanced" menu and choose 0-34 generic instead of 0-36
<drose379> Can I edit a grub file so that it boots 0-34 by default
<Guest32813> i have a problem with ICEauthority
<Guest32813> i creat new user but not to login
<cfhowlett> !vn | Guest32813,
<ubottu> Guest32813,: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Guest32813> ok
<InsaneNutter> does anyone know how to make my gpu faster, i don't have any better cards, unless you consider an old S3 2MB trio64v+ a good option for 3d lol
<Drone4four> thanks kroq-gar78 for the suggestion.  i tried *code* and variations (like visual, microsoft, visual-studio) with the output being way too much information or having no output at all
<Drone4four> i'll figure this out tomorrow
<Drone4four> cheers for the advice, my friend
<kroq-gar78> Drone4four, try changing '-type f' to '-type d'
<kroq-gar78> That will look for directories insteaf of files, so the amount of output should be less
<InsaneNutter> i might have to resort to eating 10 year old stroganoff with a side of bleach
<InsaneNutter> jk lol
<Drone4four> the output with '-type d' is a little less chaotic and easier to sift through, but i still can't find the command to start visual-studio-code
<al2o3-cr> Drone4four: is it not in the unity launcher?
<Twelve-60> Matsy: how'd you get that list? http://termbin.com/3khx
<Twelve-60> and what exactly does that represent, packages installed by default?
<al2o3-cr> Twelve-60: tasksel --task-packages server | sort
<Twelve-60> so im not familiar with all those packages, are they pretty minimal?
<Twelve-60> al2o3-cr: thanks
<al2o3-cr> Twelve-60: np
<al2o3-cr> yeah that pretty damn minimal
<Matsy> Twelve-60: it really doesn't get more minimum than that
<ruztek> hello
<DarrenGao> hey
<ruztek> how are ya darren
<DarrenGao> do you have any problem with ubuntu
<ruztek> no not at all im running mint at the moment which uses ubuntu
<xangua> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Matsy> He might not be searching support for mint
<DarrenGao> mint is based on ubuntu, right ?
<ruztek> im not actually searching for support at all just checking out irc
<Matsy> Welcome then, ruztek!
<ruztek> yea
<Matsy> Don't get scared away by people directing you to other channels without any reason
<DarrenGao> actually, i am using debian .
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> DarrenGao, "based on ubuntu" yes.  supported here, no.
<ruztek> no worries mate this is pretty cool im currently using weechat-curses
<ruztek> for irc
<l9> kodi issue: kodi dosent read /home/user/.ssh/config on ubuntu anyone that have had the same issue ?
<DarrenGao> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Twelve-60> Matsy: all good then, thanks
<Twelve-60> Matsy: we're running these slow little robots, so I don't want things running that I don't need xD
<Ikundu> 103580
<l9> 103581
<PHPLearner> the guy who helped me
<PHPLearner> with my Active Directory Server problem
<PHPLearner> thank you so much
<al2o3-cr> PHPLearner: np :)
<PHPLearner> al2o3-cr: man only manage to help me out on that problem
<PHPLearner> earlier I got solutions like let it be
<PHPLearner> its not an issue at all
<PHPLearner> but you deliver solution man
<PHPLearner> may I know how you manage to come up with that solution
<PHPLearner> I am a newbie to linux so I want to learn from you
<PHPLearner> :)
<l9> the /etc/ssh/ssh_config is that for all ssh and .ssh/config should be used for user specific options or?
<al2o3-cr> all it's doing is setting it to manual
<al2o3-cr> PHPLearner: that fail was nothing to worry about anyway ;P
<PHPLearner> al2o3-cr: oh ok
<PHPLearner> I just do not like seeing it
<al2o3-cr> lol
<PHPLearner> it a bit creepy
<PHPLearner> I do not want my linux booting up with those fail messages hanging around
<l9> PHPLearner there is alot more scary things in there than acouple of fail messages
<PHPLearner> is it
<PHPLearner> like what
<l9> you will see it one day
<l9> j/k with you and beeing a dick
<przemek> Hello how to modify this command to not show a CPU state?
<przemek> top -u root -b -n 1 | awk 'NR>6 && NR<13 {printf "%6s %-4s %-4s %-s\n",$1,$2,$9,$NF}' > file.csv
<al2o3-cr> przemek: top -u root -b -n 1 | awk 'NR>6 && NR<13 {printf "%6s %-4s %-s\n",$1,$2,$NF}' > file.csv
<przemek> al2o3-cr:  Man you are my hero
<przemek> do you know how to add to this command status ? 'S' ?
<przemek> status of process of TOP
<al2o3-cr> one sec
<al2o3-cr> przemek: top -u root -b -n 1 | awk 'NR>6 && NR<13 {printf "%6s %-4s %-4s %-s\n",$1,$2,$8,$NF}' > file.csv
<nanoz> hi
<przemek> al2o3-cr:  Thank You
<al2o3-cr> ;P
<przemek> and one more time Thank you.
<przemek> al2o3-cr:  I'm sorry but I have one more question to You. How in this command provide all existing processes?
<przemek> of user
<al2o3-cr> przemek: how do you mean?
<przemek> al2o3-cr:  currently I see only  5 proccesses
<przemek> I would like to see all proccesses of user
<al2o3-cr> przemek: change NR<13 something bigger
<przemek> I will do
<przemek> Thank you
<al2o3-cr> NR<1000
<PHPLearner> what is the best distro in linux
<PHPLearner> that is free
<PHPLearner> so red hat is no longer included
<cfhowlett> PHPLearner, let me think (checks channel),um, UBUNTU
<PHPLearner> lol
<[twisti]> it seems like since yesterday, everything on our LTS 12.04 server that is password related has become wonky
<[twisti]> was there any problematic update or something like that ?
<cfhowlett> [twisti], #ubuntu-server might know more
<[twisti]> thanks
<InsaneNutter> happy fun umbrella juice and anus bars
<Fjorgynn> what
<DP314> not used IRC before... please can i ask for some help?
<cfhowlett> !ask | DP314
<ubottu> DP314: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fjorgynn> dpkg-reconfigure world
<[twisti]> oh, this explains why everything is wonky:
<[twisti]> 871G    /var/log/jenkins
<[twisti]> bad jenkins! bad!
<Fjorgynn> :D
<DP314> i've unpacked a tar.gz file... can't ./configure anything
<DP314> there is no help or readme file
<basil2x> try autoconf
<l9> make configure?
<antivirtel> Do someone has any idea about these bugs of mine: #1451130
<antivirtel> Do someone has any idea about these bugs of mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-mount/+bug/1451130 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/fingerprint-gui/+bug/1451123 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451130 in gnome-mount "03:00.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VL80x xHCI USB 3.0 Controller (rev 03) will cause freeze while booting, or during runtime on USB 3 device connecting" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451123 in libfprint "Fingerprint is being read just once during a fingerprint-gui session" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<antivirtel> lp:1451130
<DP314> how do i put outputs from terminal in pastebin?
<cfhowlett> DP314, command | pastebinit
<antivirtel> DP314, select, right click, copy?
<Fjorgynn> or >
<Fjorgynn> cat /dev/zero > temp.txt
<Fjorgynn> probably not a good idea to cat /dev/zero to a temp.txt file tough
<Matsy> DP314: pipe it to nc termbin.com 9999
<l9> why should you do that
<Matsy> DP314: so, for instance: ping 8.8.8.8 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Matsy> You will get a termbin link
<DP314> ok... can anyone see it now?
<Matsy> You didnt link anything yet?
<DP314> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10975831/
<guest82954> Hi.
<Matsy> DP314: Can you do an ls -al?
<al2o3-cr> Fjorgynn: just tested cat /dev/zero > test.txt for 10 secs 4.3GB hehe
<Matsy> al2o3-cr: That's a pretty fast disk you got there, SSD?
<al2o3-cr> Matsy: yep
<Fjorgynn> al2o3-cr: yeah
<Fjorgynn> awesome
<DP314> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10975845/
<al2o3-cr> 4.3G -rw-r--r--  1 root root 4.3G May  3 08:57 test.txt
<Matsy> No need to configure anything DP314, I think. Can you try java -jar rm5.jar
<DP314> Matsy - from that directory?
<Matsy> Yeah
<al2o3-cr> yeah it's a jar file
<basil2x> If that works, you can make an icon to do that automagically. ;)
<Matsy> I'm surprised a Sattelite L300 survives this long, though
<Matsy> Satellite*
<DP314> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10975860/
<Matsy> DP314: Can you share the .tar.gz file?
<DP314> via paste bin?
<Matsy> DP314: Any file upload service, like Google Drive
<DP314> hey I love my Toshiba... she rocks!
<basil2x> http://tech.cochrane.org/revman/download  <--- RevMan5
<basil2x> I tried it... the .jar appears to indeed be corrupt.
<al2o3-cr> revman5 seems to windows/macosx only
<Matsy> I just opened it:
<Matsy> Just open it like ./Rev Man 53
<DP314> does that mean I'm never going to be able to run it?
<Matsy> Nah, DP314, it'll be alright
 * al2o3-cr put ya glasses on
<Matsy> Run this: ./Review\ Manager\ 5.3
<Matsy> It's using a proprietary JAR-format, that can only be initialised by the custom JVM
<Mazhdee> Hello everyone
<DP314> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10975885/
<basil2x> Uh-oh... my JVM appears to be too high.
<Mazhdee> can you posts screenshots on this channel ? via imgur for ex
<Matsy> Add a space, DP314
<Matsy> So, backslash space
<Matsy> And not space backslash
<Fjorgynn> :)
<al2o3-cr> DP314: ./Review\ Manager\ 5.3
<DP314> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-rDK-Rl033ARXAtRFRNaEJ5Y1E/view?usp=sharing
<Matsy> Yeah
<Matsy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10975889/
<Matsy> Like that
<Fjorgynn> what is revman?
<Matsy> Fjorgynn: I have no idea. I opened it, and it allows me to write reviews
<Fjorgynn> you must have that to write reviews?
<Matsy> inb4 Macbook Pro comments
<Matsy> in a ubuntu channel
<Matsy> Fjorgynn: Apparently :p
<Matsy> Fjorgynn: The context is unclear, but the application works like this
<DP314> systematic reviews (medical stuff)
<Fjorgynn> need a new pc
<caz> gn
<basil2x> It seems to want old Java... My 1.8 is too high.
<Matsy> basil2x: I have 1.8 as well
<basil2x> Hmmmm
<Fjorgynn> use a mac osx virtualbox or something or downgrade (not recommended) java
<antivirtel> !bug 1451130
<ubottu> bug 1451130 in gnome-mount "PCI-e controller: VIA, VL80x xHCI USB 3.0 Controller (rev 03) will cause freeze while booting, or during runtime on any device connecting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451130
<Matsy> Oh, but OSX seems to use 1.6 internally when the application requires it
<Matsy> That's nifty
<Matsy> antivirtel: I really can't help you there. There are so many possible causes
<basil2x> This is a Fedora Machine.  My Ubuntu Laptop is downstairs.
<DP314> wow! seems to work... how to I pin an icon to the sidebar for this program?
<Mazhdee> Okay since everyone's lazy to answer me I'll just post it here :) http://i.imgur.com/OfTrhxL.png & http://imgur.com/vWO7QIF
<basil2x> Is there an icon there now?
<Mazhdee> I'm trying to add an ufw rule with ufw KDE gui
<Matsy> DP314: Install the application 'alacarte'
<Matsy> And use it to add it to the sidebar
<Mazhdee> and that's what I get
<antivirtel> Matsy, at least something I can start debugging with? A program, library disable, reconfigure?
<Mazhdee> I want to allow all trafic for interface tun0 but it doesn't allow me to do that apparently
<DP314> is that a separate application?
<Matsy> DP314: Yeah
<Matsy> Wait, I'll write up a desktop entry for you
<Matsy> You can just copy that to your /usr/share/applications folder
<InsaneNutter> 7521
<InsaneNutter> goddamn cat!
<Mazhdee> My soul is very hurt by your indifference :( goodbye
<InsaneNutter> ?
<DP314> matsy... thanks very much for all the assistance. i love ubuntu but am a total noob
<basil2x> noobility will fade with experience.
<Matsy> DP314: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10975928/
<Matsy> Save that to a file called 'revman.desktop'
<DP314> matsy... do i paste that into terminal or is that for alacarte?
<Matsy> Oh, no need for alacarte with this way
<Matsy> Alacarte is just a GUI for this process
<Matsy> Make sure to chmod a+x revman.desktop as well
<DP314> so... the stuff in pastebin, what do i do with that?
<Matsy> DP314: Copy it to a file called revman.desktop, and put that file on your desktop
<Fjorgynn> wy
<DP314> right... chmod? no idea. please can you guide me step by step
<Matsy> DP314, execute this: wget -O ~/Desktop/revman.desktop https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/2119e62322a33045d7e4/raw/aa31ff1923dbd7e5633774b22c59ca8abb1af12d/gistfile1.txt && chmod a+x ~/Desktop/revman.desktop
<Matsy> Just copy and paste that, and you're good to go
<basil2x> He should learn chmod.  It can fix all sortsa hassles.
<Matsy> basil2x: Most applications he will download will automatically be chmodded correctly
<basil2x> True.
<Matsy> basil2x: chmod can be quite weird, especially when involving the numeric modes
<DP314> 1000 thanks
<Matsy> DP314: Does it work?
<Matsy> You should be able to double click it. I don't know if I picked the right icon though
<Matsy> Might be really distorted
<basil2x> chmod -R 775 /run/media/basil
<DP314> yes... all good. I won't actually know if it works till later (its for a course I'm studying)
<Matsy> I'm no fan of the octal modes :p
<s_spiff> anyone here who has experience with ati/amd graphic cards?
<DP314> but the program opens and looks functional
<Matsy> DP314: Great!
<basil2x> The numbery ones are all I know.
<Zerkalerka> hey is there a way in terminal to reset my sound card.. sometimes when I am playing CSGO and I will throw a grenade and all of a sudden my sound is stuck on a loop and I can't hear anything else.. lol
<Zerkalerka> feel like I just need to alt-tab and type something in terminal to fix it.. but I have to quit the game and get back in, in order to fix the sound in the game
<bip> Buongiorno!
<Matsy> basil2x: Equivalent: chmod ug=rwx, a=rx /run/media/basil
<Matsy> Easier to explain to people
<basil2x> URGH*
<basil2x> that looks uglee
<Matsy> 'user and group have read write execute, all people have read and execute'
<basil2x> You forgot the recursion switch. ;P
<InsaneNutter> can anyone here help me with this error? libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/ben/.drirc: No such file or directory.
<Matsy> basil2x: Rookie mistake :p
<InsaneNutter> what is .drirc ?
<Matsy> DRI is the Direct Rendering Infrastructure
<Matsy> The drirc file is a configuration file for that
<Matsy> Two locations: /etc/drirc (global file) and ~/.drirc (override file)
<InsaneNutter> is it normal for it to be missing?
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: I'm a shell kinda guy, I really don't know
<Matsy> This is all I know about DRI
<InsaneNutter> it is missing in all of the folders for root and me
<Matsy> I didn't know people still used Mesa though
<InsaneNutter> well, I do.
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: Maybe this can help you: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ConfigurationInfrastructure/
<InsaneNutter> Matsy: do you know how to configure Mesa DRI ?
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: Nope. I only use Ubuntu with a shell, not with a GUI
<Matsy> I hate the shitty anti-aliasing in Ubuntu too much for that
<Matsy> (The fonts)
<Matsy> It's the only thing keeping me from Ubuntu, the fonts
<flog> Do i need to add another repo to apt-get to be able to install older precompiled kernels?
<Matsy> flog: How old are we talking about
<Matsy> 1.0?
<flog> 3.8
<Matsy> Use the kernel mainline for that
<flog> Maybe some backstory here. I've got a logitech G920 webcamera with hardware accelerated h.264 but when i stream the device with v4l2 the stream stutters. I read/heard somewhere that it was due to compatibily issues with the v4l2 and the kernel when using h.264.
<Matsy> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Matsy> flog: https://wiki.matthiasbock.net/index.php/Logitech_C920,_streaming_H.264
<tete_> hi, i am having a problem with my 144hz lcd. when i switch to 144hz its flickering when i am doing something, when i use 120hz its working as expected. on windows its working with 144hz too without any problems
<tete_> can someone tell me what could be the problem and how to fix that?
<Dro__> this command remove duplicate lines from a text file: sort input.txt | uniq > output.txt , i want to make it remove duplicate 3 column .. how can i do that please ?
<Matsy> Especially the CedarX recommendation seems like that'd solve it
<tete_> graphic card is a radeon r9 280x
<flog> Matsy: Thats the guide i've been using.
<Matsy> Dro__: 'Duplicatie 3 column'?
<Matsy> Dro__: Pastebin input.txt please
<Dro__> Matsy, yes my lines are a:b:c:d:.....
<Dro__> Matsy, its a channels list ,  all line are a:b:c:d:e:f:g
<Matsy> I still don't know what a duplicate 3 column is?
<Dro__> let say i have a:b:c:d:e and a:b:c:e:g: and a:b:c:r:t , i want to just keep one line of them
<Matsy> So, when 3 columns overlap, ignore the rest?
<Dro__> Matsy, just keep 1 lines of unique 3 column
<Matsy> There's probably some awk way of doing this, but I don't know
<Matsy> No hero in text parsing
<Dro__> haha ok thanks anyway :P
<Matsy> Dro__: This is why I got proficient in python
<octopiketty> hello, I am having troubles with OpenGL over SSH. can anyone help?
<Dro__> Matsy, i know that its possible to order lines by columns using sort.. but i can't do that with uniq :/
<Matsy> octopiketty: What's the issue?
<tete_> there is a problem in the free radeon driver when using 144hz. i switched now to the proprietary one and it works
<Matsy> tete_: Yeah, always use proprietary drivers
<tete_> serious?
<Matsy> tete_: Don't know why people would want to use free drivers
<octopiketty> Matsy: I get these errors when I try to run a program that uses OpenGL to render 3D objects: http://pastebin.com/wKWVDwYf
<tete_> because they are free and could be improved?
<octopiketty> Matsy: XForwarding itself seems to work fine, I manage to open non-OpenGL programs.
<Matsy> tete_: And almost always perform significantly worse than the proprietary ones
<tete_> i prefer free/gpl stuff, and thats really sad that the free driver doesnt work
<octopiketty> Matsy: OpenGL works on both client and host separately.
<tete_> hm
<octopiketty> Matsy:  I am using the nvidia-346 drivers on the client. errors first arose when I updated client from 14.04 to 15.04.
<Matsy> octopiketty: Can't help you there then, sorry
<Matsy> Driver issues require contextual knowledge
<octopiketty> which I shall be happy to provide.
<Matsy> octopiketty: On my side :p
<octopiketty> GF119M [NVS 4200] is my graphics card. it's a Dell Latitude 6520E
<octopiketty> oh, ok.
<octopiketty> shucks.
<Matsy> octopiketty: I'm unfamiliar with nvidia drivers.
<Matsy> octopiketty: Because well, the fonts in Linux.
<octopiketty> I think this is a problem with some OpenGL links being wrong, but I don't understand how this works.
<InsaneNutter> Matsy: are you retarded?!? I CAN'T USE PROPERITARY DRIVERS BECAUSE I HAVE AN UN-SUPPORTED GPU, YOU JERK
<InsaneNutter> JESUS!
<tete_> lol
<Matsy> It's sunday man
<Matsy> Chill out
<InsaneNutter> Does RS480 Mean Anything to You?
<flog> Matsy: well first 3.8 i tried kernel paniced on boot :p
<tete_> InsaneNutter, take a look at this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6vLAa-kylM
<tete_> :P
<InsaneNutter> and that is?
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: It's ATI; should avoid that anyway
<tete_> it will be your emotional rescue ;)
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: I'm a mac user for non-server environments
<flog> InsaneNutter: no but RS485 do.
<InsaneNutter> what other Linux Distros Can I Use That Work With ATI Hardware?
<Matsy> www.microsoft.com/windows
<tete_> i had problems with ati drivers at my laptop too
<InsaneNutter> yeah?
<tete_> i used an old ubuntu version then, guess it was 9.04 or such
<InsaneNutter> i do'nt want Windows
<InsaneNutter> don't*
<Matsy> Then, I'd suggest spending 30$ to get an nvidia card
<tete_> can be a real PITA such problems...
<flog> ReactOS?
<InsaneNutter> my system is an old HP Pavilion A1250n
<Matsy> Lol, ReactOS
<InsaneNutter> really?
<flog> Matsy: its not windows :)
<InsaneNutter> will it work?
<basil2x> HaikuOS might.
<Matsy> Are you kidding me, an A1250n
<InsaneNutter> HaikiOS?
<flog> basil2x: Plan9!
<Matsy> Does it even have internet?
<InsaneNutter> sounds like a challenge
<InsaneNutter> that's how i'm talking to you...
<Matsy> Does it have a turbo button?
<InsaneNutter> it has integrated ethernet.
<InsaneNutter> no
<basil2x> Oh, dear.
<Matsy> Booting on floppy disks can be tiring yeah
<InsaneNutter> Matsy: stop Trolling !
<basil2x> I think it's time for breakfast.
<InsaneNutter> it is 6 am here
<flog> Matsy: would i be better of compiling the kernel than using a precompiled?
<Matsy> flog: Probably, yeah
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: Were you waiting for your machine to boot, before sleeping?
<Matsy> Could explain the 6am on that machine
<InsaneNutter> LOL, i could run Android-x86
<InsaneNutter> or ubuntu snappy
<Matsy> If you start at 11PM, it will probably be booted at 6am
<InsaneNutter> is snappy built for legacy systems?
<basil2x> Puppy is for legacy and cheap systems
<Matsy> Snappy is built for modular systems
<InsaneNutter> it doesn't sound legacy-freindly
<Matsy> It isn't.
<Matsy> Maybe you could try Ubuntu 3.04
<Matsy> Probably the latest release supporting your machine
<basil2x> Claims to run in only 256MB ram, puppy.
<InsaneNutter> does puppy linux have x64 support?
<Matsy> Yes.
<InsaneNutter> i have 3 GB DDR400
<basil2x> I think so
<Matsy> Don't use Ubuntu Snappy
<Matsy> it's not right for your use case
<InsaneNutter> okay, i won't.
<basil2x> Should get on like a house afire with Puppy, then
<InsaneNutter> okay
<basil2x> You can even try it before you install it!
<InsaneNutter> it still has ATI IGP GPU
<InsaneNutter> it is the gpu that is bogging it down...
<InsaneNutter> i'll have to try it...
<Matsy> It's probably not only the GPU
<Matsy> Didn't know DDR400 survived the second world war though
<Matsy> I guess you really learn something new every day
<basil2x> OI!  I still have a 128MB Compaq somewhere.
<basil2x> I think it's propping up a bookshelf inna garage.
<Matsy> InsaneNutter: Did you defragment your computer recently?
<azizLIGHT> how do i make a custom sound play for 'beep' ? i already tried alias beep="paplay file.ogg" but this is only useful when a program actually runs beep, and thats never. i need something that replaces echo -e '\a' ... any ideas?
<InsaneNutter> ...
<bekks> azizLIGHT: You cant replace that, since there is no command to do so.
<azizLIGHT> bekks: ok, what can i do then
<bekks> azizLIGHT: Nothing.
<azizLIGHT> im trying to make terminal bell noises actually make noises
<basil2x> Get used to the beep
<azizLIGHT> i dont hear any beep
<azizLIGHT> theres nothing
<bekks> azizLIGHT: You cannot change that.
<basil2x> Nor do I
<azizLIGHT> so echo -e '\a' is supposed to do nothing?
<Matsy> azizLIGHT: You can change it. Do you use pulseaudio by any chance?
<al2o3-cr> azizLIGHT: echo -e "\a" will make a sound in xterm
<azizLIGHT> yes i do use pulseaudio Matsy
<bekks> Matsy: Since when does pulseaudio recognize a shell beep?
<Matsy> since 2007
<azizLIGHT> al2o3-cr: it doesnt do anything for me in terminal (default terminal app) in 14.04
<azizLIGHT> i hear nothing and i miss everything
<Matsy> azizLIGHT: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=607393#c15
<bekks> Matsy: So tell us how to use pulseaudio with a shell beep.
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 607393 in pulseaudio "XBell doesn't work at all" [Medium,New]
<Matsy> bekks: Just did
<Matsy> Replace Tear.wav with whatever heavy metal song you want playing
<azizLIGHT> hehe
<azizLIGHT> ok ill try this
<azizLIGHT> thanks Matsy
<Matsy> Make sure it is a wav-file though
<Matsy> Don't expect it to play your lossless flac files
<flog> Matsy: this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U_R6tJfr-M
<basil2x> *wav*??
<bekks> Matsy: No, you didnt. you shouwed us how to make xterm bells being generated by pulse audio. Take a console (ctrl alt f1) and try to do the same, it wont work.
<basil2x> is that still a legal file extension?
<Matsy> CTRL+ALT+F1 is not a regular shell
<bekks> Matsy: How does the shell running in that pty differ from the shell running in xterm?
<bekks> Matsy: There is no difference.
<bagginsDK> Hello! I would like to ask if there is any detailed tutorial on how to properly partitioned 2 hard disk on Ubuntu server installation.
<bekks> Matsy: xterm is a pulseaudio client, while the pty on console 1 isnt. thats the difference.
<basil2x> Properly is a matter of preference.
<Matsy> bekks: No need to get all worked up man
<jpds> bagginsDK: That depends entire on how you want it partitioned
<jpds> bagginsDK: Also, #ubuntu-server.
<Matsy> I'd just go with the LVM-suggestion in the Ubuntu Server installer
<Matsy> That works for 99% of the use cases
<azizLIGHT> Matsy: what about this: http://superuser.com/a/44865
<bagginsDK> jpds, Matsy, i have a hard disk with same data and i don't want to format it and lose them. This drive already has a ubuntu installation and i think i mess up the boot configurations
<bekks> azizLIGHT: that implements a shell "Bell()" function which does not replace the shell builtin beep played by the pc speaker.
<azizLIGHT> i dont know what that means in regards to terminal beeping orn ot
<azizLIGHT> terminal app
<bekks> azizLIGHT: It wont help.
<bagginsDK> Also, can someone descrive briefly what is the concept of LVM? Thank you!
<Matsy> bekks: No, it doesn't implement a shell Bell() function
<Matsy> bekks: Did you even look at the xkbevd part?
<bekks> bagginsDK: The concept is the abstraction of disks and partitions from the usage as storage space.
<Matsy> azizLIGHT: It might work, try it. Never used it myself.
<bekks> Matsy: I did. "x" implies that it is using an X-based application being used as pulseaudio client. Which technicall isnt possible for a shell running in a non-X-based terminal emulator.
<bagginsDK> bekks, thank you
<azizLIGHT> how do i restart pulseadui
<azizLIGHT> pulse audio
<xchatter> Hello.
<Fjorgynn> I am hungry
<Fjorgynn> is the encryption option in the xubuntu installer good?
<azizLIGHT> Matsy: this worked for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/537703/comments/24
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537703 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz intercepts alert sound from gnome-terminal" [Medium,Confirmed]
<azizLIGHT> i got sound now finally
<azizLIGHT> god!
<Matsy> azizLIGHT: nice!
<azizLIGHT> AH THE HIGHLGUHTS they worK!!
<azizLIGHT> the sound !
<azizLIGHT> finally
<xchatter> Since yesterday I am no longer able to enter Japanese input oon Kubuntu 15.04. It was working for many years. Does anybody know if yesterday something was changed? If I add the Japanese language in the locale settings the entire KDE GUI switched into Japanese after the next login, but I don't want that. I only want to be able to enter Japanese characters. Any idea?
<Matsy> azizLIGHT: I'm glad! bekks, are you seeing this?
 * Matsy hides
<azizLIGHT> ok now imma change the cute bubble noise
<azizLIGHT> to something else... like what you sugested the metal
<azizLIGHT> :D
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi, I've tried to install ubuntu 14.02 on a netbook hard drive partition (/dev/sda5) which is placed after Windows partition. Installation succeeded except the bootloader. GRUB failed to install on /dev/sda. Now Windows loader ignores Ubuntu, of course. How do I fix the bootloader?
<octopiketty> still having problems with OpenGL 3D rendering over SSH. this is the output of glxinfo with debugging: http://pastebin.com/MEAAJHKP
<octopiketty> my ubuntu version is 15.04 for both client and host.
<martyna> Hi, yesterday I have installed Xubuntu instead of Unity - how do I check that using command prompt?
<martyna> I've tried    cat /etc/os-release    lsb_release -a   cat /etc/issue
<martyna> and none of these shows that it is Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> martyna, normal.  it should state "ubuntu"
<brainwash> octopiketty: I suggest that you ask in ##OpenGL or #dri-devel
<al2o3-cr> martyna: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<octopiketty> brainwash: it's an Ubuntu problem.
<cfhowlett> martyna, 1.  Unity IS NOT the OS, it's the desktop environment.
<octopiketty> I suppose I could try.
<Fjorgynn> :)
<Fjorgynn> lol unity
<martyna> I know
<martyna> cfhowlett, and how do I check whether Unity is there somewhere still?
<martyna> bacuse I'm not sure whether I have replaced it
<martyna> or just installed xubuntu alongside
<cfhowlett> martyna, logout.  click on selection icon.  select ubuntu/unity session.  login
<brainwash> octopiketty: well, it's a very specific one. chances are low that someone (currently reading this) knows an anwser
<martyna> no I cannot do that
<martyna> there is no Unity section any more
<martyna> it goes to Xfce immediately
<cfhowlett> martyna, then you installed xubuntu.
<octopiketty> brainwash: problems with OpenGL is specific?
<martyna> ok thank you
<cfhowlett> martyna, if you want, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<brainwash> octopiketty: opengl over ssh is I guess
<octopiketty> it isn't.
<martyna> no I don't but thanks
<bip> cfhowlett: is a good idea installa ubuntu on xfce ?
<bip> :S
<bip> *install
<cfhowlett> bip, people do.   I suspect they have commitment issues, but that's just my opinion.
<brainwash> octopiketty: ##OpenGL seems to be a better place to ask then
<bip> I think on a system only one DE ;-) xfce or ubuntu or KDE or ... ;-) install more DE isn't a good idea
<derrzzaa> hey guys, after a failed update and a reboot I get a missing disk error and it falls back to the builtin shell. what's the first thing I should try to troubleshoot?
<newke> hi. i want to write an alias. i need arguments passed after alias name. whats the variable name of it?
<madebymarkca> u want bash script
<newke> hmm
<xchatter> Since yesterday I am no longer able to enter Japanese input oon Kubuntu 15.04. It was working for many years. Does anybody know if yesterday something was changed? If I add the Japanese language in the locale settings the entire KDE GUI switched into Japanese after the next login, but I don't want that. I only want to be able to enter Japanese characters. Any idea?
<brainwash> xchatter: did you already ask in #kubuntu?
<brainwash> which is the official kubuntu support channel
<bekks> Matsy: I did see it, yes. And it underlines the point that the sound he is hearing now is generated by pulseudio using _gnome_-terminal as a client. He still will have no sound in a PTY.
<xchatter> brainwash: no, good point, thank you
<MagePsycho> has anyone used powerline shell?
<octopiketty> I am trying use OpenGL via SSH and since upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04 I am having problems.
<bekks> How do you try to use it?
<octopiketty> by opening a program that uses OpenGL for rendering.
<bekks> octopiketty: How...? :)
<octopiketty> this is the output of glxinfo with debugging: http://pastebin.com/MEAAJHKP
<octopiketty> bekks: it doesn't matter.
<octopiketty> I reproduce the error when running anything that uses OpenGL including the output in that pastebin.
<bekks> octopiketty: If you dont want to provide information, I am unable to help you. Good luck.
<bekks> octopiketty: And your local X server isnt DRI2 capable, as the error messages states in its first line.
<octopiketty> how do I make it DRI2 capable?
<iFach404> Hi
<octopiketty> it was previously to my update, I am using relatively updated drivers. I have looked at symbolic links to my GLX libraries and everything appears, to me, to be in order.
<octopiketty> I am currently using the nvidia-349 driver, but I have tried nvidia-340 and nvidia-346 as well with no luck.
<iFach404> I was try to use dual boot and its failed -_- and all of my data in my harddisk was deleted
<octopiketty> my hardware is GF119M [NVS 4200M] on a Dell Latitude E6520.
<octopiketty> bekks: so, do you know what might be the problem?
<MagePsycho> octopiketty, iFach404, bekks: have guys used dotfiles? http://www.dotfiles.org/
<bekks> MagePsycho: No, why would I?
<MagePsycho> octopiketty, iFach404, bekks: this will answer your Question http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/setting-up-a-mac-dev-machine-from-zero-to-hero-with-dotfiles--net-35449
<bekks> octopiketty: Did you blacklist nouveau?
<bekks> MagePsycho: Why would I look at a totally unrelated link?
<octopiketty> bekks: no.
<MagePsycho> bekks, no worries
<octopiketty> bekks: not sure what blacklisting nouveau does.
<MagePsycho> octopiketty, iFach404, bekks: and what about custom shell prompt using https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html
<lotuspsychje> !ot | MagePsycho
<ubottu> MagePsycho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MagePsycho> lotuspsychje, thanks will use that channel
<bekks> octopiketty: It prevents nouveau from being used.
<bekks> octopiketty: Even if you installed nvidia 349, you may still be using nouveau.
<octopiketty> bekks: I don't think I am.
<octopiketty> when I tried to swap to nouveau I got very low resolutions. I don't have that now.
<octopiketty> but I tried to blacklist nouveau.
<octopiketty> I'll try a reboot for good measure.
<azizLIGHT> bekks: btw the bell is working
<azizLIGHT> i dunno why you were so adamant it wouldnt work?
<octopiketty> blacklisting nouveau didn't do anything.
<bekks> azizLIGHT: So logout, change to a PTY by pressing ctrl alt f1, login, and see if it works there, too. It will not.
<azizLIGHT> bekks: i dont really need it there
<azizLIGHT> bekks: i never use that anyway
<azizLIGHT> i assumed when you said it wouldnt work, that it would work absolutely nowhere
<azizLIGHT> that ws a bit misleading but maybe i didnt explain enough
<bekks> azizLIGHT: No, I explained it multiple times, that the solution proposed depends on the used terminal emulator, not on the shell.
<azizLIGHT> i guess. i dont know these words
<octopiketty> bekks: any other ideas?
<bekks> octopiketty: maybe this one helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2161981.html
<ablest1980> ubuntu software center has steam
<octopiketty> I've seen that before, but I don't know. I know the issue is likely broken symbolic links.
<octopiketty> I just don't know how to fix it without breaking something else.
<octopiketty> BRB, reboot.
<octopiketty> I don't see anything obviously wrong in the .conf files in /etc/ld.so.conf
<octopiketty> other than /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa-egl being the sole line in x86_64-linux-gnu_EGL.conf.
<octopiketty> is that supposed to be something NVIDIA-related instead of mesa?
<nyanloutre> hi
<nyanloutre> i have some problems with dm-cache
<nyanloutre> i have installed ubuntu with the lvm option but when i want to set up a cache on ubuntu-vg/root the system dont boot
<iFach404> Hi!
<bekks> nyanloutre: How do you setup the cache?
<nyanloutre> i have followed the lvmcache man
<nyanloutre> it works but i can't reboot. he say the device doesn't exist
<bekks> nyanloutre: How do you setup the cache, in particluar?
<nyanloutre> i have the LV root wich is cached on a ssd
<bekks> nyanloutre: Which commands are you using to setup the cache?
<nyanloutre> lvcreate and lvconvert
<bekks> nyanloutre: Can you finally state the EXACT commands you are using? I ased you four times now.
<nyanloutre> OK sorry :-P wait a minute
<octopiketty> still having problems with OpenGL 3D rendering over SSH. this is the output of glxinfo with debugging: http://pastebin.com/MEAAJHKP
<nyanloutre_> lvcreate -n cache0 -L 110G vg /dev/sdb1
<nyanloutre_> lvcreate -n cache0meta -L 200M vg /dev/sdb1
<nyanloutre_> lvconvert --cachepool vg/cache0 --poolmetadata vg/cache0meta
<nyanloutre_> lvconvert --type cache --cachepool vg/cache0 vg/root
<nyanloutre_> it's all
<nyanloutre_> just replace vg by ubuntu-vg it's a mistake
<bekks> nyanloutre: Which kernel are you on?
<nyanloutre_> the latest in ubuntu 15.04
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. I'm currently running 14.10 and am trying to install 15.04, however, when I boot from the USB stick, ubuntu seems to be looping on the login screen(I can hear the login sound playing repeatedly). What can I do to fix this?
<jjeronimo> could someone help me with nvidia driver problems (black screen on boot) on kubuntu 15.04, never had problems before but since my upgrade I keep getting a black screen after rebooting twice (1st time boot the driver works), tried prurge nvidia* and reinstall using the driver manager
<bekks> nyanloutre: Name the version.
<exalt> Hello, i created an lvm of two disks, now i want to remove the disk i added, how would i do such a thing?
<bekks> exalt: did you create a LVM mirror?
<nyanloutre_> it's 3.19.0-15-generic
<jjeronimo> GeorgeJ: https://www.google.nl/search?q=ubuntu+15.04+loop
<nyanloutre_> GeorgeJ: i had the same it's because of the nvidia driver, uninstall them, install nouveau driver, switch back to nvidia when booted succesfully
<GeorgeJ> jjeronimo: I've already read that. I've tried both ubuntu and xubutu and I have the same problem with both.
<GeorgeJ> nyanloutre_: I'm on a live image, how might I do that? ctrl+shift+f1 didn't appear to work.
<jjeronimo> GeorgeJ: Ah ok, strange, sorry no experiance with this kind of issue
<nyanloutre_> boot in recovery mode and go to recovery console
<bekks> !nomodeset | GeorgeJ
<ubottu> GeorgeJ: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GeorgeJ> bekks: I was thinking of giving that a try, I'll see how it goes.
<exalt> bekks: what is an LVM mirror? i did the following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458476/adding-disks-with-lvm
<nyanloutre_> for my problem i figured out that I need the packet thin-provisioning-tools to access the cached device in a live cd which doesn't install automaticaly but it didn't help to boot
<bekks> exalt: A mirror is construct that contains the same data on both disks. Apparently you did not do that, so you cant remove the second disk without losing your volume group.
<iFach404> can i chat to other user via Terminal?
<nyanloutre_> if i remove the cache the system boot
<tete_> i have a raid 1 which is encrypted by truecrypt. on fedora and windows i can open the encryption, but on ubuntu it is somehow not working: device-mapper: table: 252:2: crypt: Device lookup failed
<nyanloutre_> is it a mmodule which is missing ?
<tete_> iFach404, yes, there is a command line tool ... resp. many
<bekks> nyanloutre: Yeah, it looks like the initrd is missing the module.
<nyanloutre_> how can I fix that ?
<iFach404> can you tell me about the command?
<ubuntu005> hi
<nyanloutre_> hi
<iFach404> tete_ , can you tell me about the command?
<exalt> bekks: does that mean losing all my data ?
<bekks> exalt: Without a backup, yes, you will lose your data.
<exalt> bekks: :(
<tete_> iFach404, e.g. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk_%28software%29
<bekks> exalt: So create a backup.
<iFach404> tete_ , do you mean i can chat with other user with the internet connection?
<jjeronimo> is there any way to see the previous boot logging?
<tete_> no, talk is for logged in users only
<tete_> what do you exactly need?
<exalt> bekks: is there a way in which i can backup while keeping all my configuration i have already done, and if so which would you advice ?
<bekks> !backup | exalt
<ubottu> exalt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ubuntu005> i have just one question about video driver geforce 8400 gs , i have read in the forum that some people get black screen when installing driver, my question is can i run ubuntu14 without proprietary video driver ?
<bekks> ubuntu005: "Yes."
<jjeronimo> ubuntu005: it's just slower
<nyanloutre_> is there a command to chack any missing modules
<jjeronimo> ubuntu005: I have the same problem
<ubuntu005> thank you for ansver
<bekks> nyanloutre: Nope. Just create your cache stuff, and rebuild the initramfs prior rebooting.
<gour_> hello
<nyanloutre_> to rebuild the initramfs, the command is update-initramfs -u ?
<jjeronimo> ubuntu005: I' m going to try without enabling the microcode option, maybe that helps
<jjeronimo> ubuntu005: brb
<bekks> nyanloutre: Run it using sudo, yes.
<nyanloutre_> ok thanks you ! I will try this
<azizLIGHT> i did pulseaudio -k and now i dont see a panel icon for volume or music players. any advice how to get it back
<azizLIGHT> i have restarted and logged out to see if it comes back, it didnt
<lotuspsychje> !sound | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nyanloutre_> see you in 10min !
<azizLIGHT> thanks i see the setting was unchecked in the sound options
<octopiketty> hi. I am experiencing some problems using OpenGL over SSH.
<octopiketty> can anyone help me troubleshoot the issue?
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: you sure your video driver is installed correctly?
<octopiketty> no.
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: doublecheck with sudo lshw -C video, whats behind driver=
<octopiketty> but OpenGL is working fine locally and on the host.
<octopiketty> it doesn't say driver anywhere.
<octopiketty> oh sorry. yes, driver=nvidia.
<octopiketty> I think the problem may be broken symlinks somewhere.
<octopiketty> the problem arose when I upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04.
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: maybe try a driver switch from additional drivers section, to see if it makes any difference on your ssh
<octopiketty> I tried all of those, but it didn't make any difference.
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: clean installs are reccomended mate
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: if you need stable, best stick to LTS
<nyanloutre> :( it still dont boot
<levan> how to john ubuntu-vn?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | nyanloutre
<ubottu> nyanloutre: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<octopiketty> well, I thought I could figure this out.
<cfhowlett> levan, /join #ubuntu-vn
<levan> thank you
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: you can always try fix broken packages option from grub recoverymode
<octopiketty> hm, I hadn't thought of that.
<lotuspsychje> octopiketty: maybe it will fix 15.04 from there
<octopiketty> is there any reason to expect that to catch it?
<octopiketty> I think the problem here is a broken symlink somewhere trying to use some deprecated version of my drivers or something.
<octopiketty> but I didn't see anything out of the ordinary /etc/ld.so.conf.d which is the only place I know where to look.
<tete_> hm
<iFach404> can i chat to other user via Terminal with the internet connections?
<lotuspsychje> iFach404: on same network there is a way for that
<lotuspsychje> iFach404: chat to other users on other computers then own network, use irssi chat or something
<octopiketty> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/25GENDzp
<iFach404> lotuspsycje , with command "write"? when i am in root system?
<octopiketty> errors from glxinfo on host.
<iFach404> lotuspsychje , with command "write"? when i am in root system?
<lotuspsychje> !info cryptcat | iFach404
<ubottu> iFach404: cryptcat (source: cryptcat): A lightweight version netcat extended with twofish encryption. In component universe, is optional. Version 20031202-4 (vivid), package size 45 kB, installed size 112 kB
<smallfoot-> Why is there no easy way to open GNOME Terminal as superuser?
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: don't do that
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: just run sudo -i inside it instead
<MrElendig> or use limited sudo
<bekks> smallfoot-: BEsides you should not do that, whats complicated with "gksudo gnome-terminal"?
<smallfoot-> bekks, ah, knowing about the cryptic command gksudo? Shouldn't I just be able to right-click on the GNOME Terminal icon and select "Run as superuser" in the menu?
<bekks> smallfoot-: Whats "crpytic" at gksudo? And, no, you should not be able to just right-click.
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: don't do that
<smallfoot-> bekks, 'gksudo' might as well be my password
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: gksudo is horrible, and running any X client app as root is stupid and insecure
<MrElendig> https://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5499_-_en_-_saal_1_-_201312291830_-_x_security_-_ilja_van_sprundel.html#video
<smallfoot-> MrElendig, so why is there no way to right-click on GNOME Terminal and select "run as superuser" and then it starts it with "sudo -i" for me?
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: because no one have coded that in yet
<smallfoot-> Oh, maybe someone should!
<MrElendig> also that wouldn't really work if you don't have passwordless sudo
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<smallfoot-> Ubuntu is not user friendly if I have to remember commands like that
<iFach404> lotuspsychje , oh i cant understand -_-
<iFach404> lotuspsychje , oh i cant understand -_-
<MrElendig> smallfoot-: it is use friendly
<smallfoot-> in Windows you can just right-click on Terminal and select run as superuser
<cfhowlett> smallfoot-, this ain't windows.
<MrElendig> but admins, who are the only ones who should ever need to use sudo, are asumed to actually know what they are doing anyway
<lotuspsychje> iFach404: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907675
<cfhowlett> smallfoot-, but if this one command is sufficient for your to abandon ubuntu, you have options.  choose wisely.
<MrElendig> though many ofcourse don't
<MrElendig> adding a right click -> open terminal with root shell inside is easy to implement, but has some security issues
<mmarc69> hello
<bekks> Just add gksudo gnome-terminal as context menu entry.
<MrElendig> but imo if you can't remember to run "sudo -i" then yous shouldn't be working as root in the first place
<MrElendig> bekks: you might want to watch that video I linked to
<bekks> MrElendig: Is there a transscript of that video?
<MrElendig> probably not
<anatoliy> gghjgg
<fattaneh> hi all i want to use both nat and host only adapter in ubuntu vm, the host-only adapter called "vboxnet1" ip address: 192.168.57.1    but it doesnt work. and when i run ifconfig it just show loopback. i paste the /etc/network/interfaces in link: http://justpaste.it/kwks
<octopiketty> hi. I am experiencing some problems using OpenGL over SSH.
<bekks> fattaneh: run "sudo ifconfig -a"
<fattaneh> bekks: ok
<octopiketty> debugging errors from lxinfo on host: http://pastebin.com/25GENDzp
<fattaneh> bekks: i ran it so its not up, but what can i do
<MrElendig> bekks: ifconfig was deprecated over 10 years ago, and you don't need root to list the interfaces/addresses
<bekks> fattaneh: Can you pastebin your network config please, as you configured it in your guest?
<nyanloutre> still not booting, any idea ?
<fattaneh> bekks: ok,thanks
<fattaneh> bekks: it doesn't connect to net how can i copy and paste text from on vm to a host?
<MrElendig> fattaneh: file, guest additions, or just use a pastebin
<nyanloutre> anyone bas
<nyanloutre> anyone has already cached the root with lvmcache ?
<lotuspsychje> nyanloutre: re-ask your issue here once in a while, details,where you stuck
<fattaneh> MrElendig: thank u
<MrElendig> fattaneh: you can just curl text to a pastebin directly instead of copying to the host
<MrElendig> or use a cli pastebin client like `gist`
<MrElendig> if all you want is to pastebin the text in the first place
<nyanloutre_> I have set up a fresh ubuntu installation with lvm then i have created a cache with lvmcache
<nyanloutre_> The caching device is a ssd wich cache the lv ubuntu-vg/root
<one> hi
<fattaneh> MrElendig: but i dont have connection to vm how can i use pasetbin in ther
<nyanloutre_> it works but if i reboot the system goes to busybox saying that the device doesn't exist
<MrElendig> use a file then
<MrElendig> save output to a file, read that file from the host
<fattaneh> MrElendig: sorry one more question, where are the files which we save in the vm, from the host
<nyanloutre_> lotuspsychje : do you have an idea ?
<MrElendig> fattaneh: easiest way, since virtualbox is stupid, is to use a usb stick as temporary storage
<MagZer0> How do you stop a ping request
<MrElendig> elase there are tools for mounting vbox images
<nyanloutre_> ctrl+c
<fattaneh> MrElendig: ok, thanks
<MrElendig> I asume you don't have the gust addons installed
<MrElendig> if you do have them installed then you can set up a shared folder
<MrElendig> but it is quite unreliable
<lotuspsychje> nyanloutre_: maybe the #lvm guys?
<nyanloutre_> ok thanks I will see !
<nyanloutre_> nobody respond :(
<levan> .
<nyanloutre_> .
<xchatter> How can I start ibus automatically? Under one user ibus is started and I can enter Japanese chars, under another user ibus is not started. Why?
<xchatter> Kubuntu 15.04
<nyanloutre_> OMG the solution !! http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=119644
<nyanloutre_> I will try this
<Zack263> morning
<binni> does ubuntu block any ports on a default install?
<zerowaitstate> binni: iptables -L will answer that
<binni> zerowaitstate, I don't know how to read that, it says "target     prot opt source               destination" under all three headings.
<binni> zerowaitstate, example heading: "Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)"
<ioria> binni i think not
<zerowaitstate> policy ACCEPT means that by default all traffic will be allowed, unless a rule says otherwise
<zerowaitstate> Chain INPUT is the ACL for incoming traffic
<zerowaitstate> binni: if you don't see any rules under Chain INPUT, and the policy is ACCEPT, then all incoming traffic will be allowed
<thms> Hi there
<clausen> is Zimbra included in Ubuntu?
<clausen> ("apt-cache search zimbra" doesn't show up anything)
<thms> ethereal is not in ubuntu packages ?
<thms> oO ?
<zerowaitstate> thms: it's now called wireshark
<k1l_> clausen: isnt zimbra prop. only?
<clausen> k1l_, no, it has a (fsf-approved) free version
<k1l_> clausen: you need to get that from their website.
<clausen> k1l_, it would be nice to know why the free version isn't packaged
<clausen> (and forked, if necessary!)
<clausen> it seems like the best free webmail client
<k1l_> clausen: because they refuse to let it ship? i dont know. ask zimbra
<k1l_> its not in debian, too. so it seems its not that free
<clausen> k1l_, the FSF wouldn't approve of them in that case
<clausen> k1l_, like I said, the Zimbra people claim that their licence is FSF-approved
<thms>  zerowaitstate I need ethereal for a uni project
<thms> wireshark is the GUI
<k1l_> clausen: see the last comment: https://bugzilla.zimbra.com/show_bug.cgi?id=50805
<ubottu> bugzilla.zimbra.com bug 50805 in Other - Server "Zimbra not in Ubuntu repository." [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<k1l_> clausen: so dont blame ubunut or debian, blame zimbra
<clausen> brb phone
<thms> "Compare the tool with Wireshark tool and based on your own opinion  [..]"
<levo> can you guys suggest me a light web browser? firefox and google chrome are so cpu intensive for my laptop
<k1l_> thms: wireshark is the new ethereal
<lotuspsychje> levo: chromium-browser
<k1l_> thms: its just a name change due to copyrights stuff because the developer got a new workplace
<levo> lotuspsychje: is it really lighter than those two?
<lotuspsychje> levo: yes
<lotuspsychje> levo: and if you want real lightweight try links2 from terminal
<k1l_> thms: https://www.wireshark.org/news/20060607.html
<levo> lotuspsychje: no not that light. recent versions of firefox and google chrome have become so slow
<thms> k1l_: wasnt ethereal command-line only at some point ?
<lotuspsychje> !info chromium-browser | levo
<ubottu> levo: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 41.0.2272.76-0ubuntu1.1134 (vivid), package size 49600 kB, installed size 181415 kB
<Fjorgynn> :)
<zerowaitstate> thms: if you just want to run captures without doing analysis, then use tcpdump
<Fjorgynn> levo: links2
<thms> guy
<thms> zerowaitstate, k1l_ : I want to freelance this: https://www.freelancer.com/jobs/php/Ethereal-packet-sniffing-tool-Ethereal/
<Fjorgynn> levo: what kind of pc do you have? PIII?
<thms> it's an assignment for this year
<levo> Fjorgynn: no, it's a core 2 duo 2.1GHz laptop. but so slow
<zerowaitstate> thms: lol
<gp5st> is this still the correct way to get /etc/hosts to work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/347152/why-is-the-etc-hosts-file-not-working and what was the rationale for breaking the hosts file?
<k1l_> thms: then talk to the guys who did sign that job. the facts are given, now deal with it.
<lotuspsychje> levo: wich ubuntu do you run on it?
<thms> Look at question 4, how can I compare ethereal and wireshark then ?
<thms> zerowaitstate: why do you lol :D
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | gp5st
<ubottu> gp5st: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<levo> lotuspsychje: lubuntu 64bit 14.08
<levo> 14.04
<k1l_> thms: then do the job, dont let us do your job and get the money. we already answered you that this question is pointless
<lotuspsychje> levo: chromium comes default on lubuntu right?
<levo> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<thms> k1l_: ok :)
<thms> Not asking to do the job just confused.
<thms> I'm not even awarded the project ;)
<k1l_> thms: i provided even a link that should make clear how pointless that is
<thms> k1l_: yup I seen it
<zerowaitstate> thms: the tool for doing captures absent wireshark is tcpdump. end of story
<gp5st> lotuspsychje: great, exception /etc/hosts doesn't seem to work for me and additionally I'm not setting my own hostname
<ioria> thms if you want ethereal i think you have to build it
<zerowaitstate> "hire freelancers who also bid on the project: thms00, ...."
<zerowaitstate> my advice is not to consult on things you don't know anything about
<thms> ioria: yup
<thms> zerowaitstate: I just bid, yes, but he didn't accept my bid.
<thms> (yet.)
<neldogz> #join /Fedora
<thms> there's tshark btw
<MonkeyDust> thms  what are you hoping to find here, now you know that we cannot help you?
<zerowaitstate> thms: wireshark and friends use the pcap library to do the actual packet capture. any tool that fronts libpcap is going to do the same thing
<neldogz> Hello everyone, can someone please tell me if it necessary to format a raw drive with a partition or is it OK to format it to Ext4 directly? This is a 2TB external WD hard drive. Gnome disks will not format it if it has an MBR/DOS or GPT partition on it. GParted works but then I cannot write to the drive.
<MrElendig> you want partitions
<Docmors> and these partitions need to have some file system if you want them to simply mount on system start
<Docmors> or plug in
<neldogz> So dare I ask, why does the disks utility even allow you to format a disk without a partition?
<thms> MonkeyDust: I know.
<thms> zerowaitstate: yes but it requires screenshots of ethereal lol
<neldogz> And worse, why does it fail to partition an external hard drive
<Docmors> neldogz, it doesn't
<thms> Whatever, it's my work not yours k1l_ is right.
<thms> Thanks for your help all
<Docmors> it only partitions , format is another step
<zerowaitstate> thms: the client is clearly confused about what they want. for example, they list Java and PHP as required skills for the project
<zerowaitstate> thms: for a manual on an obsolete software package
<zerowaitstate> thms: for $30 USD
<neldogz> Docmors, If you open the disks utility  and highlight say for example a thumb drive, You have two formats.. If you click on the gears icon you can add a file system such as Ext4.. but if you go over to the top right hand side and click on the 3 horizontal lines icon
<neldogz> Docmors, you get another format which will allow you to add a partition before formatting a file system
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: there has to be a partition table on the drive before you can add a filesystem to it
<neldogz> zerowaitstate, I have tested this and gnome disks does not require you to have a partition
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
 * ObrienDave waves
<Docmors> neldogz, look here http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<jjeronimo> Why is it when I install the latest nvidia drivers on ubuntu 15.04, everything works on the first boot, but on the second boot I get a black screen
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: yeah, but does it allow you to mount that filesystem?
<micha_> hi
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: I guess theoretically if it's a block device you can write whatever you want to it
<micha_> i'm running 14.04 on a dell xps 2015 and modesetting fails, i need to pass nomodeset to the kernel to get it to boot
<neldogz> zerowaitstate, thanks for the link, I had also come across that earlier. Check this out: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14010/the-merits-of-a-partitionless-filesystem
<bekks> micha_: Yeah, thats the solution for getting more than a black screen.
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: Docmors provided
<micha_> bekks, but it kills suspend and a lot of other things, so its only a workaround
<bekks> neldogz: All points shown in you link can be aesily done with partitions as well.
<micha_> is there a better solution?
<Zack263> whereis beautiful_girls
<bekks> micha_: Most likeley there isnt.
<bekks> Zack263: On a different network.
<Zack263> hehehehe
<great_lakes_time> #ubuntustudio
<Zack263> pretty girls go on IRC... thats impossible
<neldogz> bekks, but the point is that we dont need to correct?
<compdoc> Im could be a very pretty girl <giggle>
<bekks> neldogz: Dont need to what?
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: many tools assume the disk is partitioned. for one thing, you cannot go back and add a partition table later if you need to repartition the drive
<neldogz> thanks guys this is good information
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: but since there are block devices out there that are not physical disks, the capability to add a filesystem to an arbitrary block device is provided
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: that doesn't mean it's a good idea
<neldogz> zerowaitstate, So it seems like there is a problem with the disks utility or my external hard drive already comes with a pre-configured partition that I cannot see. I am going to try to add a partition using fdisk instead.
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: use gdisk
<ObrienDave> or gparted
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: i suspect if it is a recent drive it will use a GPT table
<neldogz> zerowaitstate, gnome disks yes? Thats what I have been using, also Gparted i have tried and both have failed
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: no
<zerowaitstate> neldogz: gdisk is the GPT version of fdisk
<bekks> neldogz: How did they "fail" in particular?
<ObrienDave> more than 2TB needs GPT table
<neldogz> zerowaitstate, thanks! I will try this
<neldogz> bekks, I will reproduce the problem now. Just one moment
<compdoc> gnome disks is the gnome disk utility. pretty nice gui
<neldogz> Ok I am just going reproduce the issue here the way I encountered it then I will use gdisks.
<martysia> 'm planning to restart hexchat again I'm sorry for the inconvinience Please do not ban me for that...
<neldogz> So I open Gnome Disks and highlight the external hard drive, I dismount it by selecting the stop button. Then i go to the top right hand corner with the 3 horizontal lines are (think this is called a hamburger icon) and I select format. I select Quick and GPT.
<bekks> neldogz: Whats the error you got when using gparted and fdisk?
<ObrienDave> try 2 separate operations. GPT first, then format
<Zack263> locate prettygirls*.*
<neldogz> This works no issues, It tells me I have a 2.0 TB of Free Space on the disk, now I have to format it. So i go back down to the gears icond and select the plus sign and the full 2000 GB are selected, i select Ext4 as my file system and hit create.. And I get the following error:
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Zack263
<ubottu> Zack263: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> Zack263: Wrong network.
<Zack263> oh thanks... i will check it out.. i'm still learning allt he channels
<Zack263> i'm trying to write them down and rememberthem..theres so many cool channels
<ObrienDave> then channel list is your friend
<neldogz> Error creating Partition   Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdf1: Command-line 'wipefs -a "dev/sdf1" exited with non-zero status 1:wipefs: error: /dev/sdf1: probing initialization failed: No such file or directory (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<bekks> !alis | Zack263
<ubottu> Zack263: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tugay> hi guys
<tugay> how can ı reach the pidgin settings ?
<tugay> nothing in the app window
<neldogz> bekks, the error above is what I get when i use gnome disks ^^ when I use Gparted I don't get an error but then I cannot write to the disk not even after rebooting.
<bekks> neldogz: Which error DO you get?
<ObrienDave> tugay, look in the menu structure?
<neldogz> Error creating Partition   Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdf1: Command-line 'wipefs -a "dev/sdf1" exited with non-zero status 1:wipefs: error: /dev/sdf1: probing initialization failed: No such file or directory (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<ioria> neldogz, you have others disk of that size on your system ?
<neldogz> bekks, Error creating Partition   Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdf1: Command-line 'wipefs -a "dev/sdf1" exited with non-zero status 1:wipefs: error: /dev/sdf1: probing initialization failed: No such file or directory (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<neldogz> ioria, no this is the only disk of this size on my system, it is a Western Digital External Hard Drive
<bekks> neldogz: So /dev/sdf1 does not exist.
<tugay> there is no menu
<tugay> obrien
<ObrienDave> neldogz, how many drives do you have? sdf would be the 6th drive
<MonkeyDust> tugay  consider using a more userfriendly app, if pidgin doesnt work for you
<neldogz> ObrienDave, yes I have 6 hard drives on my system
<tugay> do you should any app ?
<ObrienDave> tugay, try hexchat
<tugay> it has not facebook twitter support but :(
<ObrienDave> use pidgin for facebook, twitter. use ANYthing else for IRC
<tugay> but its buggy
<neldogz> bekks, actually this problem happens when I try to partition and format any USB attached hard drive. I just tried a 1gb SanDisk cruiser
<tugay> cant add twitter or anything
<tugay> ıts showed me a menu for the first time after install
<bekks> neldogz: are you using gparted, etc. as root user?
<tugay> then nothing
<neldogz> bekks, I am using gnome disks.
<neldogz> bekks,  I will try Gparted
<ObrienDave> tugay, ask in #pidgin
<MonkeyDust> tugay  type /j #pidgin
<ObrienDave> neldogz, do they ask for your password?
<neldogz> Ok in Gparted my disk says Partition unallocated, file system unallocated.. I am going to right click on the disk and select new, Primary Partition and ext4 then press add
<neldogz> ObrienDave, yes
<neldogz> bekks, it works but now when I open the thumb drive I cannot write to it
<neldogz> bekks, in gparted it says .. Partition /dev/sdg1 file system ext4
<ObrienDave> neldogz, i have 3 WD drives. 3TB through eSATA, a 3 and 4TB through USB. have not run into this problem yet
<ioria> one time  a struggled a lot for a 2T disk,  and at the end my motherboard sata controller hasn't support for that size
<ObrienDave> ioria, this is external USB
<Dro__> whats the vlc default record folder ?
<[RO]Daniel> hello, how can i check logs or something to figure out why i have problems?
<ioria> ObrienDave, a friend of mine, however, had the same issue with a dock station
<[RO]Daniel> since a few days, about once a day the system get frozen
<ObrienDave> ioria, i have a 3tb using eSATA dock station. works great
<ioria> ObrienDave, ye, but your motherboard maybe is better
<ObrienDave> could be
<Horsemeds> Hi after using the kill switch on my Private Internet Access Beta Linux client I am unable to get network access. It worked once more after I restarted PIA client and I unchecked the kill switch but still I got no access with the client disconnected . PIA support told me to remove the PIA client but I still cant connect.
<MonkeyDust> Dro__  VLC - Tools - preferences - Video - video snapshots
<neldogz> ObrienDave, are you running 15.04 or 14?
<ObrienDave> 14.04
<clausen> k1l_, thanks, so somebody could fork Zimbra, and make it suitable for Debian/Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> neldogz, i'm staying with LTS for this cycle
<k1l_> clausen: or talk to the zimbra guys (again) to make it packageable
<Murii> Can I use the net api that libgdx provides to make a simple mp game?
<neldogz> ObrienDave, I am running 15.04 and have been noticing strange problems
<neldogz> ObrienDave, such as this one with the disks
<ObrienDave> neldogz, it can take a while for minor bugs to get worked out
<Docmors> neldogz, are you using linux long?
<neldogz> Docmors, not too long, for about 2 years now.
<clausen> k1l_, thanks a lot for figuring out the problem :)
<compdoc> Im running Ubuntu 12.04.5 on a server, and its saying I should run do-release-upgrade. Anyone have problems with that?
<ObrienDave> neldogz, 15.04 has only been out for a week or so
<Docmors> and that's the first time you had this problem
<neldogz> Docmors, yes correct
<[RO]Daniel> hello, how can i check logs or something to figure out why i have problems?
<Docmors> does it work under 14.04 or 12.04?
<[RO]Daniel> since a few days, about once a day the system get frozen, i'm using Ubuntu 14.04.2
<neldogz> Docmors, yes I never had an issue under 14.04 or 14.10
<neldogz> Docmors, before that I was using Fedora
<Docmors> interesting
<neldogz> Docmors, I can recreate the problem on a small 1gb SanDisk
<neldogz> Just curious guys, if you highlight one of your external hard disks or thumb drives in Gnome Disks (connected via USB) do you see Partitioning information?
<ObrienDave> neldogz, i know WDs use an encrypting USB controller card. (have taken them apart) but that does not explain the USB stick issue
<ObrienDave> neldogz, yes, no issues with gparted, gnome-disks here
<neldogz> ObrienDave, what does your partitioning say for one of your external drives under gnome disks?
<ObrienDave> sec
<ObrienDave> neldogz, http://i.imgur.com/mZXyCgJ.png
<neldogz> ObrienDave, thanks!.. well that confirms it
<neldogz> ObrienDave, definitely a problem on my system
<basic> hi guys. I have a simple problem and im new at ubuntu
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/y1MvPAO.png       1.5TB dual boot laptop drive
<basic> whenever i try enter the software center, it crashes. What can i do to make it work?
<ObrienDave> neldogz, ^^^
<rebs> nice
<rebs> too bad its a sony :[
<neldogz> ObrienDave, I think I am going to have to revert back to 14.04
<neldogz> ObrienDave, thank you very much for the screenshots, that was very helpful
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<basic> anyone?
<ablest1980> hello
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<basic> ok
<basic> error
<ObrienDave> what error?
<ablest1980> is synaptic for touchpad?
<basic> encountered header
<ObrienDave> synaptic is another package manager
<ablest1980> oh
<basic> problem merge list
<basic> package could not be parged
<basic> *parsed
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get install -f
<basic> error same thing
<ObrienDave> you have broken packages
<basic> yes
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<basic> i did brien it says error again
<xaera> hi all
<ablest1980> hi
<xaera> is there any app
<xaera> that gives me the web search functionality
<xaera> from desktop
<xaera> another than unity's one
<OerHeks> xaera, easy on the enter please
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get auto-remove
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get auto-clean
<basic> invalid operation
<ObrienDave> sec
<SpeccyMan> autoremove autoclean, no hyphen
<ObrienDave> yup, sorry
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get autoclean
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get autoremove
<OerHeks> xaera, unity dash does not search on the web directly ...
<MonkeyDust> xaera  i guess Docky
<basic> ok now what?
<wh> bubble
<xaera> yes oer thats right
<xaera> but its uses internet and resource
<xaera> and takes my time
<xaera> and how can ı whisper ? :)
<ObrienDave> basic, in terminal, sudo apt-get -f install
<MonkeyDust> xaera  wisper?
<basic> brien do you want to do a remote control
<basic> it says error everytime
<xaera> private message
<ObrienDave> basic, ok, sorry, i'm out of ideas
<Vigour> └─----[~]> git
<Vigour> No command 'hub' found, did you mean:
<Vigour> ubuntu 15.04
<ObrienDave> anyone else have any suggestions for basic?
<Vigour> can someone help me a bit
<basic> thanks 0brienDave
<basic> i just have usoftware center crash everytime i try use it, fix somehow so it works
<holger> wlan
<MonkeyDust> basic  picked this up in this channel ... paste it as a text document, make it executable and then execute it ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10977819/
<basic> ok
<basic> how do i make it executable?
<Vigour> ah, was .bashrc, fixed
<Horsemeds> After using the kill switch on my Private Internet Access Beta Linux client I am unable to get network access with the client deactivated or removed completely. It worked once more after I restarted PIA client and I unchecked the kill switch but still I got no access with the client disconnected . PIA support told me to remove the PIA client but I still cant connect.
<pwca> upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04 broke OpenGL over SSH. what do I do?
<BluesKaj> Horsemeds, maybe it diabled the network manager not just the vpn network manager
<BluesKaj> err disabled
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj yeah i thought that, so i restarted it and it still doesnt work
<Horsemeds> also the network appears up and i can ping my router
<basic> sorry MonkeyDust i dont know how to do that
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj its the way it normally behaves when the kill switch is activated but nornally it comes back when disabling the app
<MonkeyDust> basic  then now is the time to learn ... select all and copy (ctrl a, ctrl c) ... open gedit and paste (ctrl v), then save
<Horsemeds> nornally = normally
<BluesKaj> Horsemeds, do the the PIA VPN server still show up in network manager? I have PIA VPN as well using openvpn, but I haven't used any kill switch ..didn't even know one existed
<basic> MonkeyDust and then?
<MonkeyDust> basic  saved? then right click, properties, permissions, make executable
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj yeah there is a beta linux client- the trouble i had with openvpn alone is that it just kept going if i got disconnected from the VPN
<ObrienDave> basic, don't give it an extension
<ObrienDave> then ^^
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj they show up but thats because i didnt remove them from the time i was using open vpn alone
<BluesKaj> Horsemeds, I'm using the linux client from 2yrs ago and it still works on 15.04
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj ah right - you should have the kill switch
<pwca> why does upgrading from Ubuntu v 14.04 to Ubuntu v 15.04 break OpenGL rendering over SSH?
<basic> done
<ObrienDave> double click it
<ObrienDave> and let it work
<MonkeyDust> basic  ok, open a terminal and type ./[file name]
<MonkeyDust> basic  that's a dot and then slash   ./
<BluesKaj> Horsemeds, why , I havent' had disconnection problems at all with PIA in at least a yr.
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj yeah i dont mostly, just on one machine
<BluesKaj> Horsemeds, of course it depends where you're located and which servers are best for you
<Horsemeds> BluesKaj yeah i think the disconnect is just due to the cheap ass wifi on that machine, but its a PITA when it unmasks me
<basic> tried couple of times, it says no file directory
<Horsemeds> ive had 3 or more years of mostly problem free
<MonkeyDust> basic  you have to execute it in the folder where you saved it
<pwca> I think I have a problem in /etc/ld.so.conf
<pwca> I need to change some symlinks.
<pwca> please advice.
<basic> MonkeyDust how?
<MonkeyDust> basic  how what?
<basic> how execute
<basic> you mean in terminal?
<MonkeyDust> basic  in terminal, go to the folder where you saved the file, then type   ./[file name]
<basic> how do i go to a folder in terminal?
<haikong> cd folder name
<MonkeyDust> basic  where did you save it, in which folder?
<basic> home
<MonkeyDust> basic  type ls    is it in the list?
<basic> yes
<MonkeyDust> basic  ok, what's the name?
<basic> monkey
<MonkeyDust> the file is called monkey?
<basic> yes
<MonkeyDust> :)
<MonkeyDust> ok, then type   ./monkey [enter]
<pwca> I don't think he's supposed to type "[enter]".
<basic> its running
<MonkeyDust> no, hit enter
<MonkeyDust> basic  great, in time, this can become a routine, it was hard the first time
<basic> it finished
<basic> ok software center works our goal achieved
<basic> thanks man good job
<ObrienDave> \o/
<LMNOP__> hey is ubuntu useing the new Debian?
 * MonkeyDust pats self on the shoulder: "that's my boy"
 * ObrienDave kept that script for future use
<k1l_> LMNOP__: that doesnt make any sense
<LMNOP__> wut dont u understand about that q
 * ObrienDave takes aim at Google translate. *** BOOOOOOOOOOM ***
<k1l_> LMNOP__: please rephrase that question and make clear what you want to know
<basic> ok thanks all i might be back have a good day
<LMNOP__> hey is ubuntu useing the new Debian?
<LMNOP__> I dont know wht u want me to rephrase
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu is based on Debian. it does NOT use the latest Debian
<LMNOP__> ok thanks
<haikong> i think deepin is not ban
<k1l_> LMNOP__: ubuntu syncs the packages from debian unstable. if that is what you want to know.
<LMNOP__> can u rephrase that
<ObrienDave> *troll alert*
<pwca> is there a new version of lib32-nvidia-libgl?
<LMNOP__> can u rephrase that to maek it more easier 4 me 2 understand
<pwca> I have 15.04.
<ObrienDave> !info lib32-nvidia-libgl
<ubottu> Package lib32-nvidia-libgl does not exist in vivid
<pwca> possibly you can help me, ObrienDave.
<ioria> pwca are you Ubuntu or Arch ?
<pwca> ObrienDave: I am trying to run OpenGL by SSH and I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/SpJb9d6Z
<pwca> Ubuntu, ioria.
<pwca> I thought perhaps when I did OpenGL over SSH maybe it tried to use by 32bit libraries instead of 64bit and I was missing this causing the error.
<pwca> but I suppose Ubuntu bundles those together so I should be good.
<ObrienDave> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32-nvidia-libgl&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<ObrienDave> it's not in ubuntu packages
<pwca> so that's not the answer then.
<ObrienDave> it might be a nvidia package
<ObrienDave> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/multilib/x86_64/lib32-nvidia-libgl/
<pwca> that's Arch Linux.
<ioria> pwca steam ?
<pwca> no, ioria.
<ioria> pwca glxinfo | grep render ?
<pwca> on host or client?
<ioria> pwca both
<pwca> ioria: http://pastebin.com/g479pdV0
<Rufus> Hello all. what's the equivalent of echo "smth here"  { bunch of actions } ; echo "done."   for ubuntu please?
<ioria> pwca client ?
<pwca> ioria: that's the client, yes. I need to reboot the host (trying to mess with symlinks).
<pwca> the issue should be caused by the client, since upgrading that caused the issues.
<pwca> now I emptied out "/etc/ld.so.conf.d". I thought "sudo ldconfig" was going to recreate the symbolic links but it didn't.
<crouan> +i
<pragmaticenigma> Rufus, depends on the context... "echo" is often a print command, to print/display something to the screen
<katronix> Hi all, just installed Ubuntu on my home system yesterday with LAMP, I had modified it yesterday so that home directories would work. Today for some reason its returning a 403. Can anyone suggest where I start looking? userdir.conf/load is still linked into mods-enabled
<Rufus> pragmaticenigma I'm trying to supress output from a bash file. on Centos I'd do echo "some mesage" { all the commands I want to suppress output }  &>> $LOGFILE ; echo "done."
<pragmaticenigma> if you want to suppress all output your output redirect needs a little more too it
<tos-1> Rufus: That's shell dependent, not distibution dependent.
<pwca> ioria: oh, and I already had that output in an earlier pastebin.
<pwca> ioria: http://pastebin.com/SpJb9d6Z
<ioria> pwca libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<pwca> ioria: yes.
<tos-1> Rufus: If you use bash, your syntax should work.
<ioria> pwca server side ?
<pwca> ioria: yes.
<pwca> I think I had that error back when it worked as well.
<Rufus> tos-1 roger that, I;ll change default to bash then
<pragmaticenigma> tos-1, I suspect part of his issue is the program he's trying to suppress output for is writting to stderr instead of stdout
<tos-1> pragmaticenigma: &> redicts both, stout and stderr
<tos-1> *stdout
<ioria> pwca symlink issuue i think
<ioria> pwca are you sure ?
<tos-1> Rufus: The default shell should be bash. Check your shell using `echo $SHELL`
<pwca> ioria: yeah, I think it's probably a symlink issue.
<ioria> pwca try . http://askubuntu.com/questions/541343/problems-with-libgl-fbconfigs-swrast-through-each-update
<ioria> away 10 min
<kk0710> Hi guys, I am having  hell of a time here a usual.  I have an hp f018 laptop with an EFI style bios.  After I got it I installed Ubuntu along side windows and to access it I have always had to hit F9 on on boot and in the boot menu pick Ubuntu etc etc.  WEll the other day I wanted to do a full reset on my system so I did a restore on windows(thinking it would also reset the partitions to fctory settings but it didn't) ever since I did 
<kk0710> for the "os boot menu" which is how to get into windows but it still seemed to work fine.  I then when and did a fresh install of 14.04 and the ubunt entry was added to the list.  Well last night it just disappeared and I have no idea why or how to fix it.
<Guest11886> hello, I've installed Ubuntu 14.04  with the help of the mini.iso (I had neither DVD nor an USB drive handy). After installation I can log in into root and use the terminal. There seems to be no desktop environment preinstalled. How do I proceed setting up a "bloated" Ubuntu (w/ unity) from terminal?
<daftykins> kk0710: sounds like you've got quite the mess on your hands.
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-desktop | Guest11886
<ubottu> Guest11886: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<daftykins> Guest11886: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<pragmaticenigma> Guest11886, run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<daftykins> with a ^ at the end
<pragmaticenigma> why the carrot at the end daftykins ?
<kk0710> daftykins: I am having problems with literaly everything.  I had my wireless adapter workin flawlessly finally on ubuntu but then made the mistake of updating the firmware on my wrt120n and in an effort to get my wireless adapter working did a reset and here we are.  This doesn't include the problems I had on my desktop server and plex but I think that is figured out at least
<daftykins> it selects the tasksel entry ensuring that's set
<Guest11886> thank you schrodingersScat, ubottu and daftykins and pragmaticenigma, I will do that! Thanks for the quick and precise help.
<daftykins> kk0710: i get the impression you'd be better off nuking that thing from orbit and reinstalling Windows from scratch too :> which is handy as you'll be able to kill all the spam partitions
<kk0710> daftykins: I have actually been in here several times over the last week and spoken on various different issues I am having lol
<daftykins> er, not spam but space wasting ones
<daftykins> haha, yeah i think i noticed :>
<kk0710> daftykins: this is where I feel like am getting old and completely outdated... this windows 8 BS with all these weird partitions and EFI and faststartp andblah blah bah I aeo freakingclu
<Alek900> Hey, im having a issue with tearing  (both desktop and games/video) and vsync not working  on intel 4000 graphics, know of any possible solutions? running 15.04.
<kk0710> daftykins: I wanted to do a clean insasdalj;dkj
<kk0710> daftykins: now mykeyboward isn't letting me type
<daftykins> kk0710: they're mostly messy from factory installs, doing one yourself will reduce it to a more sane 2 or 3 partitions
<daftykins> kk0710: now might be a good time to check what material clothes you're wearing and discharge any static on you ;)
<kk0710> daftykins: with this efi though and the f9 to get to the boot menu... isn't actuall a partition itself?  I didn't want to blow that out
<daftykins> kk0710: no you can 100% nuke a hard disk from orbit and then install afresh
<kk0710> daftykins: that was the biggest part I was afraid of screwing up.  As for not being able to type I think it was more the fact I am on the web interface right now, seems to be fine again
<daftykins> i do it often :)
<daftykins> ah webchat
<daftykins> so your first step is obtaining a windows 8 ISO i suspect?
<kk0710> daftykins: may I PM you I have a couple of quick questions that might not be ok in here
<daftykins> kk0710: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media <-- this will let you make up a disc legally
<daftykins> what, Windows related queries?
<kk0710> daftykins: yes and some one "illegal" ones but your link will do just fine I guess(I was debating grabbing windows 10 instead as windowos 8 sucks but really I only use it as a backup for when my linux screws up which seems to be a lot lately lol
<daftykins> i'm typing from 10 right now but it's a bit early days yet. can't 100% guarantee you won't have to reinstall anyway when it goes final
<LMNOP__> <kk0710> daftykins: yes and some one "illegal" ones but your link will do just fine I guess(I was debating grabbing windows 10 instead as windowos 8 sucks but really I only use it as a backup for when my linux screws up which seems to be a lot lately lol
<daftykins> LMNOP__: is there a particular reason you just pasted that?
<kk0710> daftykins: before I get started on everything.  You go any insight on my networking problem.  I am seriously this close to just going out and buying a new laptop and and router.  Originally I was having problems only with this lapotp and in the ubuntu boot.  I would randomly drop my connection.  I did the backports fix and everything seemed to be fine then I updated my routers firmware.  Once I updated the router then my problems came 
<LMNOP__> <kk0710> daftykins: before I get started on everything.  You go any insight on my networking problem.  I am seriously this close to just going out and buying a new laptop and and router.  Originally I was having problems only with this lapotp and in the ubuntu boot.  I would randomly drop my connection.  I did the backports fix and everything seemed to be fine then I updated my routers firmware.  Once I
<LMNOP__> updated the router then my problems came
<daftykins> k1l_: would you mind silencing this idiot please?
<LMNOP__> <daftykins> k1l_: would you mind silencing this idiot please?
<daftykins> thanks :)
<k1l_> daftykins: yep, but no need for calling names :)
<kk0710> reset the router which I did and it seemed better at first but now my router has to be power cycled every so often as it just stops working all together.  And now when it IS working the laptop will be fine but then suddenly I have no access, I can't even ping the gateway, so annoying.
<daftykins> k1l_: understood
<daftykins> kk0710: i don't know the full story really
<daftykins> kk0710: how new is the laptop? maybe if returning it is still an option, you could just ditch it and get one with a supported adapter
<kk0710> daftykins: the full story is I bought this laptop on the spur, and it has a realtek wireless card
<kk0710> daftykins: more than 30 days
<daftykins> ah, how are you with hardware? you could potentially swap out the card for another
<kiwi_banal> Q: Are iPython pop-up help windows configurable? And if so, through osd-notify or elsewhere?
<kk0710> daftykins: I only paid 350 for it I mean even if I only got 2-250 I am seriously tempted lol
<kk0710> daftykins: but there are documented fixes for this card that is the weird part, it WAS working.
<daftykins> kk0710: and iirc you have had every ubuntu version under the sun on there for testing? :)
<kk0710> daftykins: if I do this install of windows 8 the way you recommend will the factory restory optios no longer exist?  That is my only concern if I sell it
<kk0710> daftykins: no I have stayed with 14.04
<daftykins> kk0710: what brand is this machine again?
<kk0710> daftykins: it is very dificult testing something that is intermittent so I didn't go through and test all the kernels
<kk0710> daftykins: it is an HP f018-dx
<kk0710> daftykins: it is only an i3
<kk0710> daftykins: so I mean MAYBE I could be convinced t upgrade lol
<daftykins> so if you boot Windows and look for a recovery disc creator you can make up some ISOs / burn some DVDs with the recovery image
<daftykins> i3's are fine
<kk0710> daftykins: things seem to be running slower since my reset but I am hoping that is more to do with the partition table beingscrewy
<kk0710> daftykins: so there will no longer be a recovery partition though?
<daftykins> i would delete it all to reclaim the wasted space personally.
<daftykins> any machines i work on, i create the disc set then file them away and never look at them again :D
<kk0710> I went and looked the list of ubuntu safe laptops but most of them were only stable with the supplied version now any DL version and they don't do a good job of at glance specs on the laptops so clicking on every single one got annoying lol
<daftykins> kk0710: which OS are you typing from right now?
<kk0710> well I have an external drive connected to my desktop just for that.  can I create the "recovery disk" as an iso and simply store it on there so if I every decide to sell it I can do that?
<kk0710> daftykins: windows
<daftykins> kk0710: it's different per manufacturer's disc creation tool, so you'll need to look for the relevant program and just see what it offers
<daftykins> likely it'll be called "HP Recovery..."
<daftykins> so hunt the start menu for "HP..."
<kk0710> ugh I seriously hate windows 8
<kk0710> simple things made hard
<kk0710> ok this is od it found something in the "ubuntu apps directory" wtf is going on here
<daftykins> hold off on the swearing even in obfuscated form :)
<kk0710> sorry sorry!  But deep down... we both know.... you understand my frustration lol
<daftykins> kk0710: i don't know what you're doing in some ubuntu apps thing, but just focus on creating the recovery discs first
<kk0710> so I did a search for startup disk creator and inthe results it is talking about ubuntu... my windows machine should know nothing about ubuntu
<kk0710> did this thing do a freaking google search lol
<alket> hi, how to configure gmail webapp in firefox after you dissmis it ?
<kk0710> lets try recovery manager
<kk0710> so slow
<daftykins> kk0710: no just go to the start menu, all apps, then look for HP...
<kk0710> Ok it will only let me create one
<surgy> whats the kernal version that ships with ubuntu 15 ?
<daftykins> 3.19
<daftykins> also, it's a "kernel"
<kk0710> well I gess this isn't an option daftykins as my choices are dvds and flash, flash drive requires 19gb
<surgy> daftykins, ill spell it kernal
<daftykins> kk0710: no optical drive in that machine?
<daftykins> surgy: then you'll be wrong :)
<crosse> hi
<kk0710> I do but I have no blank dvds and it requires 5 lol
<surgy> daftykins, and ill be proud of it :) thnx for the quick response
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> no problem
<daftykins> kk0710: hmm, does it have an option of create the images on hard disk instead?
<kk0710> I've always used recovery partitions they seemed safer
<kk0710> no dafty just dvd and flash it appears
<daftykins> nah they're really not
<daftykins> just think, hard disks fail
<daftykins> crosse: hi, do you have a support question?
<crosse> how to upgrade wine 1.6 to 1.7 in ubuntu
<kk0710> daftykins: when using media like this will it do the same thing as the recovery partition and restorey the entire system back to factory defaults?  I was shocked when I did a restore earlier it did not reset the partitions back to pre ubuntu install
<daftykins> if default packages are older than you want, first off establish why you think updating is necessary...
<daftykins> then consider looking for a PPA if you aren't being offered it
<SchrodingersScat> that's the fun part of proprietary jargon, you never know what you're going to get
<daftykins> that's completely ridiculous - and shame on you SchrodingersScat for pedalling that same childish bias
<kk0710> SchrodingersScat: I assume that was meant for me? lol
<daftykins> kk0710: it'll tell you clearly what it'll do after booting from it i'm sure
<daftykins> back shortly
<crosse> help me please
<bekks> crosse: which ubuntu do you have, in particular?
<SchrodingersScat> If you have to wait to boot from recovery to know, I think that proves my point.
<crosse> 14.10
<mzaza> umake web visual-studio-code Doesn't work and tells me only firefox-dev available
<ioria> crosse may i ask why you need wine ?
<crosse> where are you peapole
<kk0710> daftykins: I am ust trying to decide if I really even need this.  really I only care if it will restore to out of box conditions including partition table, if it won't do that Iwould just do a fresh install of 8 I guess
<crosse> yes
<kk0710> ioria: I hae been meaning to get back to you, I was under a different name but you helped me with plex!  I did what you said and everything works now so thank you so much!
<crosse> haw to upgade wine 1.6 to 1.6
<crosse> sorry 1.7
<ioria> kk0710 i'm glad to hear that cheers
<crosse> ioria thnx
<k1l_> crosse: only wine 1.6 in the official repos. so eihter get a PPA or install wine from some other sources.
<kk0710> and crap all this talk of resetting windows and I never figured out my original question of what the heck happened to my ubuntu entry
<xangua> or compile it
<bekks> crosse: what are you using wine for? maybe you can get your application in question from the ubuntu repos?
<ioria> right !!!
<crosse> there is new version 1.7
<bekks> crosse: what are you using wine for? maybe you can get your application in question from the ubuntu repos?
<kk0710> maybe I should just buy a new laptop and router this is becomming annoying
<crosse> haw to upgrade
<k1l_> crosse: there are no program updates once the ubuntu is released.
<ioria> crosse :   Why do you want wine ?
<Parabola> hey folks, i've got MATE installed now, and dont intend to use unity again, is there safe / sane way to remove unity without breaking the system?
<crosse> run application of windows
<k1l_> crosse: and 1.7.. is only the experimental version. the stable version of wine is 1.6.2
<Parabola> sorry, 15.04
<ioria> crosse :  which one , please ?
<crosse> kll ....thnx
<crosse> wich whate
<crosse> ioria
<k1l_> !wine | crosse
<ubottu> crosse: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ioria> crosse :  which app do you wanna run ?
<k1l_> crosse: so you will not get wine1.7 from ubuntu. look if there is a PPA or other 3rd party source or compile it
<crosse> ok ..
<XLV> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pwca> ioria: so, got any ideas?
<XLV> anyone knows if the xrandr system has changed in latest releases? i had a working setup, now, after a few updates, it broke once again
<crosse> ioria driver of modem hspa
<welen> Hello! I am looking to start booting my distro from grub command line, vs. the menu interface. Is it possible to incorporate some sort of file, like a python or C file, in the grub prompt that can be launched and interacted with? Such as one that asks for you to input something, and only allows you to go further if you enter the right string of text?
<k1l_> crosse: that doesnt work with wine
<crosse> whay!!!
<k1l_> crosse: wine doesnt work with hardware drivers.
<bekks> crosse: Because you cannot use device drivers with wine.
<ioria> pwca did you check the symlinks ?
<XLV> http://pastebin.com/hRu2CCdV this is the added conf i have added in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<crosse> bekks: thnx
<Parabola> :-\
<pwca> ioria: yes.
<MonkeyDust> XLV  arandr is a gui for xrandr
<XLV> the whole setup is as follows.. two NASes based on msi c847 mbs , celeron 847 cpus.. they output through vga to an old kvm unit that doesnt support storing edid info of monitor.. so i had the problem, when the system booted and the kvm wasnt switched to that pc, the res defaulted to 1024x768
<XLV> with the above added conf file, i had it working.. now its broke again
<ioria> pwca did you run   export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose   and then  glxgears ?
<pwca> ioria: yes.
<ioria> pwca output ?
<pwca> ioria: same as when running glxinfo.
<pirata> suckers
<melgio> http://mandrak3.altervista.org/index.php?q=True%20Detective%201x07%20Capitolo%20Sette%20Verso%20La%20Verita#
<ioria> pwca   do you have /usr/lib/nvidia-***/libGL.so.* ?
<pwca> yea, ioria.
<ioria> pwca   it's a link ?
<ioria> pwca   ls -l
<pwca> libGL.so -> libGL.so.1
<pwca> libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.349.16
<ioria> pwca   and in /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.* ?
<pwca> /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1.2.0 -> /usr/lib/nvidia-349/libGL.so.1
<cc> oh
<surgy> has anyone used a huion graphics tablet? i have read mixed reviews. some say it works well on kernel 3.12 and im obviously running kernAl 3.19. so am i good to go or not?
<XLV> ok, i am getting somewhere.. i could once again add the 1920x1200 modeline and use that mode through xrandr.. problem is now why isnt the the xorg defaulting on that
<MonkeyDust> surgy  #ubuntu-offtopic
<surgy> MonkeyDust, a compatibility question is offtopic?
<daftykins> kk0710: i just don't believe in ever keeping factory installs, they're bloated and inefficient
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/500141/huion-h610-tablet surgy this one?
<jasabella> hi
<daftykins> hi
<brainwash> hi
<daftykins> any support questions? :>
<surgy> uh yeah i asked one
<surgy> huion tablet is compatible with ubuntu 15 or not?
<daftykins> well i more meant for the recent joiners, i saw yours and have no idea
<bazhang> surgy, and I gave a response, with a link
<OerHeks> surgy, here is more than one huion tablet, which one?
<surgy> daftykins, ok thank you
<surgy> ok hers a good one. :: i hate unity and i want gnome. the real gnome. how do i get it? whats the package name?
<surgy> OerHeks, huion 580
<daftykins> gnome-desktop?
<daftykins> or you could have MATE and experience the old v2 style
<OerHeks> gnome2 is dead.
<surgy> daftykins, i have linux because i have a specific way i want things. i want to be able to customize. unity is horrible at this
<daftykins> surgy: ok, sure - i don't need the full story though :)
<surgy> daftykins, of course you dont.....
<surgy> anyways the model is huion 580
<ioria> pwca   ls /etc/ld.so.conf.d  ?
<bazhang> surgy, yes it works
<Parabola> ok, how do you make this trash distro honor standards? i need init 3 and grub "3" doesnt work, and "init 3" doesnt work
<Parabola> i also cannot change TTYs
<bazhang> !runlevels | Parabola
<ubottu> Parabola: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Parabola> ugh, why follow standards right
<Parabola> thanks man
<pwca> fakeroot-x86_64-linux-gnu.conf  i386-linux-gnu.conf  i386-linux-gnu_GL.conf  libc.conf  x86_64-linux-gnu.conf  x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf  x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf~  zz_i386-biarch-compat.conf
<bazhang> Parabola, labeling ubuntu a trash distro, not the best way to get support in future
<daftykins> Parabola: only been that way for a few years (:
<Parabola> daftykins: not on real distros its not
<daftykins> Parabola: again, bringing that childish attitude in here is a great way to get ignored :)
<ioria> pwca   can you post zz_i386-biarch-compat.conf ?
<Parabola> bazhang: yeah i know, i'm just shocked at some of the things done just to be different
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please Parabola
<Parabola> what topic is that
<pwca> /usr/lib32
<pwca> err, /lib32 first.
<pwca> then /usr/lib32.
<bazhang> Parabola, ubuntu tech support only , chit chat elsewhere
<ioria> pwca   swap them
<ioria> pwca   first /usr/lib32 and then /lib32
<Parabola> bazhang: so theres no equivalent to runlevel 3?
<soy_el_pulpo> PHPLearner: how it went?
<pwca> ioria: still doesn't work.
<Parabola> or 2|3|4 are equal and all should work?
<pwca> I managed to delete some metapackage and not apt-get wants to autoremove my everything. what do I do?
<ioria> pwca   wait, you have to run sudo ldconfig      .... but,  sotty, at your risk !  <-
<pavlos> Parabola, 2..5 are equivalent
<ioria> sorry
<Parabola> pavlos: i want to remove my DEs.. so i need just an init 3 session. how do i do that
<Parabola> i've been googling, i'm not finding what im looking for.. either i'm asking the wrong question, or i'm not understanding the answers.
<pwca> ioria: I already did run sudo ldconfig!
<pavlos> Parabola, you want to remove your Desktop Environment? so will be running text mode?
<Parabola> yes
<ioria> pwca   same error from glxinfo ?
<Parabola> i'm going to install another, but yes
<pwca> yeah, ioria.
<daftykins> Parabola: log in at a TTY and stop lightdm, simple.
<Parabola> daftykins: that would be great but i cannot change TTY, just black screen
<Parabola> only F7 (X) works
<daftykins> resolve your graphics driver issues first then
<MonkeyDust> Parabola  ctrl alt F1
<Xanather> someone else having graphical issues on ubuntu, how surprising
<daftykins> Parabola: or boot with 'text' in place of quiet splash
<Parabola> nice thanks
<pwca> I think I just have to do a clean install.
<MonkeyDust> Xanather  this is the support channel, people come here for problem solving, also graphical problems
<ioria> pwca  did you update the nvidia drivers  ?
<pwca> update?
<ioria> pwca  yep
<Xanather> i was sort of making a joke :P
<Parabola> man unity really doesn't like being removed does it
<Xanather> personally ive given up on ubuntu soley because nvidia drivers are so shit
<pwca> ioria: since when? I have tried like 5 different drivers.
<ioria> pwca  before the issue, i mean
<Parabola> Xanather: Xanather nvidia drivers are great. i got crossfire, 144hz monitors and multidisplay working on AMD drivers
<MonkeyDust> Xanather  yes, linux and nvidia are no friends
<pwca> I upgraded Ubuntu.
<Parabola> Xanather: you have it easy..
<Parabola> !remove unity
<Parabola> hm
<Xanather> i couldn't even get vsync working properly
<daftykins> Xanather: then why are you in here?
<Parabola> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Parabola> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 and up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> Parabola  no need to remove, simply install another DE, logout, switch, login
<pwca> I use the Gnome 3 version of Ubuntu.
<pwca> Unity is painful.
<ioria> pwca  on the client...  ls /boot ?
<Parabola> MonkeyDust: i'd feel better being able to remove it, and its configs, i dont need conflicts causing ghost issues later on
<Xanather> daftykins because i still ask questions sometimes
<Xanather> i was insulting nvidia not ubuntu
<pwca> ls /boot: abi-3.16.0-31-generic  config-3.16.0-31-generic  grub initrd.img-3.16.0-31-generic  memtest86+.bin  memtest86+_multiboot.bin      System.map-3.19.0-15-generic  vmlinuz-3.19.0-15-generic abi-3.19.0-15-generic  config-3.19.0-15-generic  initrd.img-3.16.0-23-generic  initrd.img-3.19.0-15-generic  memtest86+.elf  System.map-3.16.0-31-generic  vmlinuz-3.16.0-31-generic
<MonkeyDust> Parabola  then better install a different ubuntu flavor
<Parabola> hindsight right :)
<Parabola> i picked ubuntu as a test to ensure i could get the fakeraid working properly, with windows dualboot
<Parabola> i got it, took a while, and now i dont want to redo it.
<ioria> pwca  try to boot with 3.16.0
<Parabola> i'll get cinnamon on here and i should be happy enough
<SirSkidmore> I keep getting an (initramfs) Unable to find medium containing live file system
<SirSkidmore> I've turned on legacy usb
<SirSkidmore> and switched my SATA controls from IDE to ACHI
<SirSkidmore> which are the two recommendations I can find
<groyal> part
<Parabola> SirSkidmore: rebuild / update your initramfs images?
<SirSkidmore> Parabola: this is on a liveUSB
<Parabola> oh
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: how'd you make the drive up? are you using motherboard-direct USB 2.0 ports?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: Rufus with GPT boottables for EFI
<SirSkidmore> yes. 2.0 drive in a 2.0 port
<daftykins> so you're modifying the default ISO?
<SirSkidmore> I unplugged my USB wifi card and got it to boot, but couldn't get my mouse or keyboard to turn on, so I rebooted to look for a IOMMU option, rebooted again to the USB and it wouldn't boot anymore
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: I've tried with Unetbootin
<SirSkidmore> USBInstaller
<SirSkidmore> and Rufus
<SirSkidmore> and I've tried two of the setting on Rufus
<daftykins> Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com ?
<daftykins> also have you MD5'd this ISO?
<SirSkidmore> yes
<SirSkidmore> it boots fine on my laptop
<daftykins> so the troublesome one is some older generation desktop?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: not older gen
<audia5> hey guys sudo crossystem dev_boot_usb=1   how to make this sign =
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: oh?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: modern CPU. 8-core AMD processer, MSI mobo
<daftykins> audia5: an equals sign? it's to the left of backspace, which is above enter for me
<audia5> daftykins i have =0} and this on my keyboard
<SirSkidmore> If I unplug everything, it boots, but plugging anything in doesn't turn them on
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: latest BIOS?
<SirSkidmore> but if I try to boot with a keyboard plugged in, it blows up
<daftykins> sounds like your USB is wonky :)
<daftykins> (technical term)
<audia5> equal sign how to make it on my terminal
<daftykins> audia5: i'm unsure what you're saying... your keyboard doesn't have equals? ==
<xjorgex> audia5: escape it? i.e. \=
<audia5> it has but i can not type in on my terminal i try diffrent keys but its not showing
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: after it failed out and I tried to plug my keyboard in, it said USB device could not be enumerated or something like that
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: mmm, doesn't sound very happy. are you using case USB or ports directly on the motherboard's rear IO Panel?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: directly on the board
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: I actually have to run some errands though, I might just try again later
<daftykins> so what of my BIOS version query?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: I think so but the MSI page is incredibly difficult to navigate to figure out
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: give me the model # and i'll take a glance
<daftykins> what's your current BIOS version at?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: E7640AMS V22.4
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: so 990FXA-GD80?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: that looks right
<SirSkidmore> but I can't seem to find the model number anywhere in the bios or on the board itself
<daftykins> it should be hidden beside the PEG slot perhaps
<SirSkidmore> aand I don't have the box or anything
<ioria> SirSkidmore, sorry, are you sure you are uefi ?
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: that boards offered BIOSs only go up to v13.15 for me on the MSI website
<daftykins> *13.5
<Guest41302> xm
<Guest41302> Hello
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: and the board says msi7640 version 4.0 but that brings up like 5 boards on the msi page
<SirSkidmore> ioria: I guess not entirely
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: ah slightly different then - http://www.msi.com/product/mb/890FXAGD70.html#hero-overview
<daftykins> it's MS, not MSI for those model numbers typically
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: they definitely have the model written between the black slots lower down, so i'd give it a good staring at with a torch/lamp ;)
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: that doesn't look like my board but let me look again
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: you tried dmidecode and lshw i take it? dmesg might also show some info about the board at the very top
<SirSkidmore> http://us.msi.com/product/mb/990XAGD55.html#hero-overview
<SirSkidmore> got it
<SirSkidmore> that's it
<daftykins> 23.2 is the latest then
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: but will that solve the issue?
<daftykins> do it, load the defaults, then try again
<daftykins> well it won't hurt to try
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: well, the bios comes in a exe
<SirSkidmore> which I have windows on my desktop
<SirSkidmore> but now I'm just getting blue screens >.>
<daftykins> do or don't?
<daftykins> sounds like your machine isn't stable then
<daftykins> memtest o'clock
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: oh if you only just changed SATA mode your Windows install will BSOD on boot, yeah
<daftykins> you can't change it after you've put Windows on
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: yeah reset back to default and got it working haha
<SirSkidmore> thinking about just wiping everything
<daftykins> well start with a memtest
<SirSkidmore> not interested in dualbooting really
<jiggerypokery> Anyone got one of the new Dell XPS laptops?
<jiggerypokery> Trying to run ubuntu on it has just been misery wondering if anyone else has had better luck
<daftykins> XPS 13?
<daftykins> trying to run what, 15.04?
<jiggerypokery> I've tried 14 too which is even worse
<daftykins> so what happens with - 14.04? 14.10? which
<jiggerypokery> Trackpad doesn't work, keyboard jams. Wifi won't connect for more than a second
<jiggerypokery> 15.04 is much more stable
<SirSkidmore> jiggerypokery: one of the newest xps machines? I have one of the previous models and everything runs fine
<jiggerypokery> yeah
<daftykins> FHD or QHD model?
<jiggerypokery> I'm thinking of sending it back it is a trainwreck
<monojin> !mate
<monojin> !ubuntu-mate
<pwca> I accidentally removed something a lot of packages dependend on and now apt-get wants to autoremove a lot of packages. how can I fix this?
<daftykins> monojin: what are you looking for?
<monojin> daftykins: recognition for the best flavor ; )
<daftykins> there's no such thing as best.
<monojin> daftykins: I know, that message was slightly facetious
<hichamat> I want to give to a new user read permission to /var/log/apache
<hasanja> list
<daftykins> hichamat: it would make far more sense to modify the apache site to put logs in the path beside the document root
<lighta> hi guys, assuming I have mount /home from another disk how to I access the original mount (prior to the mount) again ?, (I remenber there was a command to do so)
<hasanja> exit
<daftykins> lighta: as in you mounted /home on top of your original /home by mistake?
<etronik> Guys... why is Firefox all of a sudden not running either Flash or Java contents ? I'm trying to access legit streaming site tennistv.com, but besides the page header and footer, all I get is ever circulating hourglass....
<hichamat> daftykins no I can't, I created a new user and add him to vsftpd list, then I create a symbolic link to /var/log/apache in the user home directory, When I connect via ftp I can see the symbolic link but I can't access
<lighta> na daftykins but I think I got it : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49345/accessing-files-hidden-by-mounted-drive
<daftykins> hichamat: can't or won't?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: wow
<SirSkidmore> updated and it worked
<SirSkidmore> thank you very much!
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: :D
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: glad it worked out :) my pleasure
<hichamat> daftykins I must give read permission to the new user ?
<daftykins> hichamat: i don't think changing permissions on /var/log is a good idea.
<daftykins> here be many dragons
<hichamat> dalekleader what is the solution, I just want to give a user FTP access to /var/log/apache only
<netlar> SirSkidmore: Skidmore middle name?
<daftykins> hichamat: like i said, reconfigure the site to put the logs in a path that user has access to - best method 100%.
 * IAmNotARobot is away: I'm busy
<hichamat> daftykins I can tell apache to put log in two folders ? so I keep /var/log/apache and add /home/newuser/apache
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> it can log sites independantly
<hichamat> daftykins ah so this is a good solution, now I will look how to change apache configuration :) thank you very much
<XLV> fixed it.. for whomever is interested the updated custom added xorg conf file is http://pastebin.com/dK0vxmCy
<XLV> probably the naming of outputs has changed in recent drivers or something
<daftykins> XLV: for what issue?
<XLV> daftykins, <XLV> the whole setup is as follows.. two NASes based on msi c847 mbs , celeron 847 cpus.. they output through vga to an old kvm unit that doesnt support storing edid info of monitor.. so i had the problem, when the system booted and the kvm wasnt switched to that pc, the res defaulted to 1024x768
<XLV> <*buffextras> mzaza!~mzaza@41.34.158.228 quit with message: [Quit: leaving]
<XLV> <XLV> with the above added conf file, i had it working.. now its broke again
<XLV> <XLV> http://pastebin.com/hRu2CCdV this is the added conf i have added in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Samul`> hi guys
<daftykins> hi
<Samul`> I've got a problem with youtube flash player on firefox, ubuntu 15.04 64 bit
<Samul`> the problem is:
<daftykins> youtube's HTML5 player not working for you?
<Samul`> when a video is running and I stop it, the video immediately stops, but the audio goes on for about half a second. when I play it again, the video goes on for about half a second without audio
<Samul`> daftykins: I don't really like html5 player
<Samul`> it's kinda laggy
<daftykins> well flash is old and buggy so i'd not really expect anything to change
<daftykins> you could test the guest session or a clean profile perhaps
<Parabola> daftykins: would you say installing the 'xubuntu-desktop' package on an ubuntu install with unity removed is a bad idea?
<daftykins> or maybe your graphics driver is sub-optimal
<Samul`> OK I'mma try the html5 player
<Samul`> since I've heard too many times that flash player is the past
<daftykins> Parabola: depends how you removed unity
<Parabola> fair point
<Parabola> most likely incorrectly, purged the unity package, cleaned up obviously unity-something packages
<daftykins> if you took all the packages mentioned in ubuntu-desktop and purged them, that'd be good
<Samul`> one more thing that I'd like to know
<daftykins> there are probably guides online that say how to do it properly though, i don't use desktop
<Parabola> gotcha
<Samul`> since on windows it was the default setting for firefox, I'd like to know how to do it on ubuntu:
<Parabola> i didnt remove ubuntu-desktop for fear of breaking things :)
<Samul`> in the url bar, I want the entire url to be selected upon click
<daftykins> it's just a meta package.
<Samul`> like I left click in the url bar, and the whole link gets selected so that I can copy or delete it
<Samul`> how can I do that?
<Samul`> guess I have something to do in the about:config page
<surgy_> hello
<Samul`> hi
<vonsyd0w> Samul`, you could just double click to select all the text
<surgy_> i just switched to gnome 3 which is awesome
<irisk> Samul`: Ctrl+L
<Samul`> that's not actually what I want
<surgy_> but blender is not in the gnome panel. how do i fix this? i did install blender from the repos
<daftykins> Samul`: i don't understand what you mean, nothing gets auto copied in FF on Windows for me
<Samul`> I want the whole link to get selected upon single click
<Samul`> I don't mean it gets copied
<Samul`> but selected
<Samul`> it turnes blue/orange
<vonsyd0w> one more click will do it
<irisk> ctrl+L selects -_-
<Samul`> I know irisk
<irisk> not copies
<daftykins> must say i always use ctrl+L myself :>
<Samul`> but I want it to get done upon click
<daftykins> or click in then ctrl+A
<irisk> perfectionist...
<s_spiff> hey guys  I htave a discrete graphic card as well as a integrated
<s_spiff> card
<daftykins> s_spiff: ok...
<s_spiff> both show up when I just enter lspci in the terminal
<Samul`> heh daftykins, I don't feel comfortable if I have to do two things in order to get one done
<stacks88> im not sure why, but for some reason in my sources.list at the bottom i have deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian trusty contrib , so i guess i have been getting virtualbox from them all along... now i commented it out, ran apt-get update;apt-cache search virtualbox and i see that its available under virtualbox-4.3 - Oracle VM VirtualBox , so what do you guys think i should do,
<stacks88> keep using the download.virtualbox.org or should i just start using the one from ubuntu naturally? my sources.list has never changed except me adding that download.virtualbox.org line at the end of it
<Parabola> daftykins: last question, i've got cinnamon on here atm, it appears that there are some GTK misisng packages, or just weirdness.. black borders, and the wallpaper settings dialog is missing resources, everything else appears to be okay
<daftykins> Samul`: you must be very uncomfortable in front of a computer then ;)
<s_spiff> but if i enter lspci | grep VGA, i get only integrated card showing up
<Samul`> not actually
<pwca> I accidentally removed something a lot of packages dependend on and now apt-get wants to autoremove a lot of packages. how can I fix this?
<Samul`> I'm a coder (well kind of)
<Samul`> but you know, if a thing can be done in one passage
<Samul`> why should I do it in two, if it's the same result?
<daftykins> s_spiff: right, so both lines don't have VGA in capitals in them...
<daftykins> Parabola: sorry i'm not a desktop person.
<s_spiff> daftykins, let me copy the output into pastebin
<daftykins> s_spiff: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci | pastebinit
<s_spiff> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10980058/
<Parabola> daftykins: right, i dont know how i forgot that.. i'm wondering if just reinstalling unity would put back any missing resources adn i just leave that DE there as well
<daftykins> s_spiff: good lord that's a lot of spam
<Parabola> not sure what the official recommendations are on having multiple DEs installed
<s_spiff> daftykins, sorry, kind of new to this
<daftykins> s_spiff: so what's your actual query? i see you have a broadwell machine with an AMD Radeon HD 8890M beside it
<daftykins> so hybrid graphics.. laptop?
<ioria> s_spiff, did you check in bios ?
<daftykins> ioria: we don't even know the issue yet? :>
<ioria> right
<daftykins> however i spy with my little eye, nomodeset being used
<s_spiff> daftykins, the ive been trying to install the propreitary drivers ft or the amd card since last night. most of the time when I try the catalyst center, it tells me the drivers are not installed. i'm not back on the open source driver. I'm trying to figure out why the system doesnt have the discrete graphic card running
<hichamat> I don't understand what this command do mount --bind /var/log /home/user/log
<s_spiff> ioria, i have "switchable" in bios. other option is UMA, which disables the discrete and has only the intel running
<Parabola> hichamat: man mount.
<daftykins> s_spiff: what kind of computer is this?
<s_spiff> daftykins, a lenovo y40 notebook
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> s_spiff: alright so which ubuntu version is this?
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue"
<s_spiff> 14.04 LTS Trusty
<s_spiff> daftykins, 14.04 LTS Trusty
<daftykins> and have you at any point tried to load AMD drivers via installing the package 'fglrx' ?
<hichamat> Parabola the same contents is accessible in two places, but I'm confused about permissions
<mgolisch> when trying to install 15.04 i end up on a login screen instead of in the installer, any ideas?
<s_spiff> daftykins, several times last night.
<daftykins> s_spiff: ok run this please: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" *THEN* "dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit"
<s_spiff> daftykins, either by using the "additional Drivers" or by using the installer on amd'swebsite.
<s_spiff> daftykins, ok
<daftykins> s_spiff: the reason it's not working is you have nomodeset configured, you need to install a driver... then when you boot, hold left shift to get GRUB up... then try removing 'nomodeset'
<s_spiff> daftykins, it says i'm trying to send an empty document for dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<surgy_> when i switched to gnome 3 blender is not in the gnome panel. how do i fix this?
<daftykins> ok no packages installed then
<s_spiff> i guess because i've removed everything related to fglrx
<daftykins> indeed!
<daftykins> s_spiff: do you understand what i'm suggesting re: changing the GRUB boot options?
<s_spiff> daftykins, i think so. let me disable nomodeset
<daftykins> s_spiff: use the additional drivers program to throw fglrx back on, then reboot and try it by removing it for a one-time boot
<s_spiff> daftykins, going to try it now. brb. thanks for the help!
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> weird something so new to be broadwell coming with AMD discrete 0o
<s_spiff> daftykins, lenovo seems to be pushing out all their y series with amd discretes these days
<s_spiff> brb time to reboot
<ni886105> zzz
<optik_9> are solid state drives writable or unwritable
<s_spiff> daftykins, thanks! got it running. appreciate the help!
<daftykins> s_spiff: great, you'll have to edit a file to permanently remove nomodeset from your kernel boot parameters
<optik_9> can you be hacked using a solid state drive
<daftykins> ...
<bekks> optik_9: that sentence doesnt make any sense.
<daftykins> optik_9: yes, you can be hacked running any form of disk storage :P
<optik_9> well a website said that solid state drives are persistent
<bekks> optik_9: Would be horrible if they werent persistent.
<optik_9> kinda like once you put on your system to it you cant take it off
<bekks> Thats not the meaning of "persistent".
<optik_9> oh
<bekks> They are as persistent as your legacy harddisks.
<optik_9> okay i see
<optik_9> so how does your tablet pcs keep the system installed for later installation without wiping that part of it out
<optik_9> is it on a non writable disk
<bekks> optik_9: ??
<optik_9> can i just create a full operating system on a blueray non writable disk and run it out of ram and not get hacked since the disk is the os and the os is unwritable
<optik_9> if i write my own os
<optik_9> the only loophole is the ram
<daftykins> no, because not getting hacked involves keeping software up to date
<xangua> never heard or a linux distro on a blueray
<daftykins> by having WORM boot media you can't update = you will get hacked more.
<optik_9> hrm doubt it
<daftykins> but your idea of getting hacked anyway is a very paranoid starting point for computing usage
<XLV> optik_9, tablets have a recovery partition with initial OS files and settings, that one is write protected in regular use
<daftykins> doubt what?
<optik_9> why viruses are always popping up on the pc
<XLV> optik_9, but its not unwritable. you can write it when you update the tablet's OS
<optik_9> that a computer os i write is hackable
<daftykins> viruses are very 90s
<optik_9> there still around full time
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows how to access the java control panel in ubuntu?
<xangua> optik_9: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<optik_9> yes is ubuntu a good os to use
<optik_9> then i'll leave
<Parabola> it depends on who you ask, and what your experience is
<Parabola> thats like saying is a honda a good car.
<Parabola> sure if you want a plastic appliance that has a low TCO.
<Parabola> tldr; be smarter, ask a real question
<bekks> Parabola: Which is a lie, as everyone knows it ;)
<daftykins> optik_9: it is as long as you don't try to run it from optical media ;)
<xangua> or from a blueray :P
<hasa> exit
<Parabola> i personally don't like ubuntu, i spend my work days supporting RHEL and CentOS, so anything outside of the way they do things is likely to annoy me
<Parabola> if you want a distro with a wide desktop user base, this is it
<daftykins> it's called bluray
<Parabola> technically its blu-ray
<daftykins> hey as long as there's no 'e' i'm happy
<daftykins> ;D
<Parabola> hehe
<Parabola> daftykins: so i know you dont care, but installed xubuntu-desktop, removed a bunch of junk and it seems to be "ok" so far
<daftykins> good stuff
<daftykins> obviously in future you can just get direct media
<Parabola> yeah, i realized that after i did all this :)
<daftykins> i figured you didn't want to reinstall
<Parabola> i really dont want to deal with the fakeraid again no
<Parabola> granted, it would take considerably less time now since i know what shortcomings or oversights have occured and how to get around them
<Parabola> like not loading any raid drivers into the initramfs images when the install was done to a raid array
<xangua> Parabola: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/pure-ubuntu-15-04/
<Parabola> ha thats awesome, thanks!
<xangua> there ir a factoid for that, but the links are outdated
<xangua> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<theRealGent> Why can I not apt-get install ffmpeg on 12.04?
<audia5> anyone who uses chromebook
<xangua> oh that's only for "pure ubuntu/unity" sorry Parabola
<Parabola> no worries, still bookmarked
<Parabola> theRealGent: i dont know you tell us, you're the guy with the error message.. learn to ask a question
<petrvs> theRealGent: should be able to, from security repo?
<petrvs> audia5: sure
<theRealGent> Parabola, well it seems to not exist.
<Parabola> theRealGent: apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Parabola> or, if thats too specific depending on what they named it
<Parabola> apt-cache search mpeg |grep -i ff
<audia5> petrvs: i am on acer chromebook terminal and i want to boot from usb
<theRealGent> Parabola, libav-tools shows up. But I have that installed but no ffmpeg command.
<daftykins> afaiui since some version ffmpeg got booted out in place of avconv or whatever it's called
<theRealGent> Ubuntu's situation with ffmpeg/h264 is pretty screwed up.
<daftykins> theRealGent: ^
<audia5> petrvs sudo crossystem dev_boot_usb=1  is this correct
<Parabola> first google result https://gist.github.com/xdamman/e4f713c8cd1a389a5917
<theRealGent> daftykins, yes! Thank you!
<audia5> petrvs: do you know how to boot chromebook from usb
<petrvs> audia5: which chromebook is it?
<daftykins> audia5: chromebooks require a little hacking to run ubuntu, plenty of guides online if you search for your model
<Parabola> damnit, it uninstalled pidgin
<audia5> petrvs: iam acer  chromebook
<petrvs> audia5: which one?
<audia5> c720
<petrvs> audia5: you're in luck, I have that very chromebook
<daftykins> haha.
<petrvs> let me find those instructions I saved
<audia5> k
<petrvs> audia5: http://dpaste.com/35A2NCJ.txt
<irisk> hey, can java applets run on ubuntu?
<petrvs> irisk: yup
<irisk> on chromium?
<irisk> it's not working
<petrvs> most likely
<petrvs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<irisk> what do I have to do?
<daftykins> you'd have to find a working java plugin for chrome, they dropped NPAPI so there'd have to be an alternative
<daftykins> might only be doable with FF
<audia5> petrvs ohh do i need to screw on it
<petrvs> audia5: well, if you want to do a proper install, yes
<petrvs> audia5: it's really not that bad, especially if you have my instructions
<irisk> i don't like FF
<daftykins> we don't support non-native installs here :)
<daftykins> irisk: well, you may not have a choice
<petrvs> irisk: why not?
<irisk> it's ugly
<daftykins> lets deal in absolutes rather than personal opinions :)
<irisk> plus,
<audia5> petrvs  can i  not just boot from usb on chroomebook i have bootable usb
<irisk> it doesn't have mobile emulation
<irisk> for webdev
<theRealGent> Damn is it complicated to merge two video files with a utility like avconv..
<petrvs> audia5: I think you can, but there are various things you won't be able to do without the full process
<petrvs> theRealGent: it kind of is these days
<petrvs> it used to be simple, but they changed it
<petrvs> mkvmerge from mkvtoolnix makes it real simple
<petrvs> mkvmerge -o new old1 + old2
<petrvs> ask #ffmpeg about their own ways
<petrvs> irisk: it looks however you want it, and yes, it has mobile emulation
<petrvs> which you don't actually need, but it has anyway
<xangua> irisk: have you check firefox developer edition¿
<irisk> i have the standard one which comes with ubuntu
<petrvs> that one has "mobile emulation"
<irisk> well, there are some extensions that i have
<irisk> that i cannot manage without
<irisk> that are not on FF
<daftykins> look, regardless of your preference you may have issues finding a java plugin for chrome, so have a look at that first
<irisk> yess,
<irisk> ofc
<petrvs> irisk: that's not the worst reason I ever heard
<petrvs> though they're probably all available for Firefox, heh
<theRealGent> petrvs, this is INSANE. Apparently there's a "fake" ffmpeg in libav, and a real ffmpeg from Ffmpeg. And the only resources i can find on how to install ffmpeg is to compile from source, and it requires a metric fuckton of libraries and dependencies. How is there not a package for this/
<petrvs> theRealGent: there is
<theRealGent> I used to advise Ubuntu to most people to avoid issues like these..
<theRealGent> petrvs, I did an apt-cache search and couldnt find this package?
<daftykins> theRealGent: #1 don't use that language here please, #2 i'm sure you can find a PPA where it's already compiled for you
<petrvs> theRealGent: well, it's an issue inherited from Debian, and a lot of issues fell into the trap recently
<theRealGent> daftykins, my apologies.
<petrvs> theRealGent: that's another problem, it's available for 12.04
<petrvs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=ffmpeg
<ioria> theRealGent, have you tried the .deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/ffmpeg/download
<jiggerypokery> I'm running 15.04 and every time I try to run yum install on a virtualbox guest my entire computer freezes
<jiggerypokery> anyone got any ideas?
<petrvs> jiggerypokery: what kind of hardware?
<theRealGent> petrvs apt-get complains there is no installation candidate.
<jiggerypokery> Intel i7 processor 16 gigs of ram
<daftykins> sounds like an IO issue to me
<OerHeks> jiggerypokery, yum in an Ubuntu vm?
<Pandorian> where is the .icons dir in ubuntu 15?
<bekks> jiggerypokery: Show us a complete dmesg output please - I already asked you that in #vbox for three times.
<Pandorian> cant find where i'm supposed to move the icons
<jiggerypokery> its a centos vm on ubuntu host
<theRealGent> petrvs, is there something special Im supposed to do for this? use a different version of ubuntu? modify my sources.list?
<jiggerypokery> bekks: This is awkward because that is the complete output I really don't know what to do about it
<theRealGent> ioria, shouldnt that be available from my package manager?
<petrvs> theRealGent: not that I'm aware of
<bekks> jiggerypokery: So whats the output of "dmesg | wc -l"?
<kickit2> Hey everyone - using arno-iptables-firewall on a machine that routes ALL traffic though a VPN.  no matter how I define their start order under rd*.d, arno always starts first and then gives an error about tun0 not existing yet.  Is there another area that would start the firewall earlier than is defined in rc?
<ioria> theRealGent, be removed, i think
<bekks> little character l, not one.
<petrvs> theRealGent: says security repo, all I know
<stacks88> are config files ever likely to actually be in /usr/share ? or is /usr/share just like where read only copies go or something? Cauuse i see there is /etc/powerdns/pdns.conf and im pretty sure /etc/powerdns/pdns.conf is the real config file .. its just that there is /usr/share/pdns-server/pdns.conf and stuff like that
<ioria> theRealGent, it was deprecated in 14 and reintalled in 15 if i'm not wrong
<jiggerypokery> 983 bekks
<kickit2> start order MUST be networking, openvpn, firewall - right now its networking, firewall, openvpn
<petrvs> he's on 12
<theRealGent> Sorry, Im on 14.04 LTS
<theRealGent> I'm still thinking back to the days of 12.04 LTS xD
<ioria> theRealGent, you saind 12.04
<ioria> ok
<theRealGent> ioria, I was wrong and I apologize.
<ioria> theRealGent, you can build from source, then
<Pandorian> does anyone have any idea where the .icons folder in ubuntu 15 is?
<theRealGent> ioria, I was really hoping to avoid doing that. The instructions are like an entire wiki in itself.
<petrvs> theRealGent: libav should work the same if that's all you can get simply
<daftykins> theRealGent: so you can _still_ look for an ffmpeg PPA as i mentioned earlier
<theRealGent> daftykins, I'll give that a try.
<ioria> theRealGent, no, it's a configure  , and make (don't reccomedn the make install) if a remember well
<petrvs> part of what makes libav superfluous is that it works about the same
<petrvs> :p
<theRealGent> petrvs, I've been trying to use avconv but from what I can see online it uses slightly different arguments.
<theRealGent> For video concatenation, which is what I want to do.
<theRealGent> ffmpeg seems to have this nice feature where you can just -i "input" a bunch of files and spit out an output.
<theRealGent> avconv requires some -concat:"file|file|file" syntax with a bunch of filters regarding decoders and other things I've never researched or understood.
<petrvs> theRealGent: they're both like that now
<petrvs> you're comparing old ffmpeg and new ffmpeg/libav
<petrvs> alas :p
<petrvs> the old way was far simpler
<petrvs> I'm not sure the old way is 100% unsupported, or if the docs for it are just obliterated
<petrvs> #ffmpeg would know
<ioria> theRealGent, however there is a ppa
<jiggerypokery> daftykins: were you talking to me when you said you thought it was an io issue?
<SirSkidmore> daftykins: just got everything installed and I'm up and running
<SirSkidmore> thanks again for the help
<kickit2> Is there a way to make startup sit and wait until a network connection is established?  It starts it and then continues on right now, and that causes errors (as the connection isn't complete)
<theRealGent> petrvs, glad to see we're moving forward. /s
<petrvs> theRealGent: heh, it's possible I just forgot the old way, too
<xangua> kickit2: you can add a delay
<petrvs> theRealGent: you tried ffmpeg -i foo -i bar -map 0 -c copy baz ?
<kickit2> xangua: and where is that delay specified?
<surgy_> i installed blender on ubuntu unity. and then i decided unity is worthless  so i installed gnome 3. now blender is not in my launcher. i have restarted gnome several times. and blender is in my /usr/share/applications folder
<daftykins> jiggerypokery: yup
<daftykins> SirSkidmore: cool :)
<theRealGent> petrvs, yes. I'm not following the method in the ffmpeg wiki with -i concat: and it sorta works-ish. The output video is shorter than expected and hangs on one frame at the end for the rest of the video.
<petrvs> yeah I couldn't even get it to work
<petrvs> talk to #ffmpeg
<xangua> kickit2: first google result http://www.howtogeek.com/189995/how-to-manage-startup-applications-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<theRealGent> lol this is ad.
<theRealGent> sad*
<petrvs> it's sad in a way
<petrvs> but ffmpeg is always being developed, and this happens
<petrvs> always being developed is good
<jiggerypokery> daftykins: possibly, sometimes after the freezes when I restart I get internal error reports that mention paging issues.
<surgy_> i installed blender on ubuntu unity. and then i decided unity is worthless  so i installed gnome 3. now blender is not in my launcher. i have restarted gnome several times. and blender is in my /usr/share/applications folder
<petrvs> it's unfortunate they don't put a little more thought into future proofed syntax and change only the backend, though, ,heh
<kickit2> xangua: This system is a server - and I'm not talking about applications after login, im talking about adding delays to system services startups.. for instance, delay 5 seconds after starting the networking service.
<jiggerypokery> would that be consistent? (I am really out of my depth here)
<daftykins> jiggerypokery: you're not using old hard disks on that machine perhaps? for either OS or VM storage?
<xangua> kickit2: oh sourry, you can also ask in #ubuntu-server they might be more helpful than IO
<xangua> than I
<vonsyd0w> jiggerypokery, what kind of resources did you allocate to your VM?
<kickit2> xangua: thanks - ill try that
<jiggerypokery> it is an ssd
<theRealGent> petrvs, so what is up with this libav avconv ffmpeg real and fake stuff?
<surgy_> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/87693
<petrvs> theRealGent: oh it's a long story, but if you can easily get libav and not ffmpeg, you should be fine until you can easily get ffmpeg again
<jiggerypokery> vonsyd0w: 1 gig ram 1cpu but that same config works fine on my OSX machine
<irisk> okay, i installed icedTea for jnlp from the software center. web start still not working
<irisk> on FF
<pgulley> Hey! I've got a package installation question. Is this the right place for it?
<Pandorian> does anyone have any idea where the .icons folder in ubuntu 15 is?
<Pandorian> or why it has disappeared?
<xangua> Pandorian: there has never been an /.icons directoy in home if that's what you ask, you need to create it first
<pgulley> I'm on chrubuntu, trying to install the nvidia-cuda-toolkit package via apt-get, but am getting a "no installation candidate" error.
<Pandorian> oh yea? i see
<Pandorian> thanks
<jiggerypokery> daftykins: The machine has an NFS mounted drive, could that be related?
<jiggerypokery> I am totally out of my depth and don't know where to begin debugging this
<s_spiff> daftykins, turns out remove nomodeset breaks hibernate recovery. So now it's either choose between amd drivers or hibernate. :/
<surgy_> why isnt blender in the gnome3 panel????
<c0mr88> Hello.
<pragmaticenigma> theRealGent, you will be happy to know that ffmpeg was restored in 15.04
<theRealGent> pragmaticenigma, that does make me quite happy :)
<ioria> ^_^
<c0mr88> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.2 64 bit Desktop on an HP ProLiant ML110 G6 Server on VMware Workstation 8 and I gave it 4GB of RAM and 150GB of HDD space and it still runs slow and laggy.
<pragmaticenigma> c0mr88, did you give it enough CPUs to work with? what about video ram (if this is a GUI install)
<surgy_> nevermind i found the solution. thnx for everything....
<jiggerypokery> I am at my wits end
<fabiusp98> Hi
<samuel706> Hi all, im very new to irc. Is there a way to remove the info for ppl entering and exiting the channel?
<xangua> that depends on your irc client samuel706
<_guest_> whats a good software similar to windows movie maker?
<samuel706> pidgin
<xangua> tools, plugins and enable the "hide join/leave" plugin samuel706
<daftykins> s_spiff: heh, i never touch hibernation personally
<xangua> tools, addons I believe in english, spanish here
<samuel706> awesome, thank you!
<Johnny_Linux> Movie maker replacements:  http://www.osalt.com/movie-maker
<fabiusp98> For video editor http://www.pitivi.org/
<cleber> Ola
<samuel706> Works like a champ, I kept thinking it was some command for freenode.
<fabiusp98> ola cleber, esto es un canal ingles
<cleber> hello
<boogie_> Could someone please walk me through installing flash player on 12.04? I've done it 20 times but this time I'm having lots of trouble.
<boogie_> I used to use pepper flash, but it's not there anymore.
<boogie_> Do I need to add a new repository?
<fabiusp98> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer this shuld work
<streulma> hello, I checked yesterday /sys/class/power and my computer stays always on battery. In the Power tool, AC adapter is online and battery is detected.
<boogie_> Could someone please walk me through installing flash player on 12.04? I've done it 20 times but this time I'm having lots of trouble. I used to use pepper flash, but it's not there anymore. Do I need to add a new repository?
<ZeZu> i think it's just called flashinstaller now or something, but idk haven't used 12.04 in a while
<bekks> boogie_: Pepperflash is shipped by Chrome.
<boogie_> Does chrome work as well as chromium now?
<boogie_> If so, I can just install chrome
<petrvs> as well for what?
<ZeZu> chrome has worked for a long time
<bekks> For longer than chromium :)
<boogie_> General use. When chrome was just coming out it worked like crap so I stuck with chromium.
<xangua> google chrome is based on chromium boogie_
<vonsyd0w> its always worked in my case, chrome that is
<petrvs> ah
<ZeZu> i think that's backwards
<ZeZu> just FYI
<Lazik> na I remember, at first you could only run chromium
<boogie_> Well, everything says chrome comes with flash now.
<petrvs> dunno about that
<bekks> Chromium is based on Chrome.
<petrvs> but <shrug>
<ZeZu> whether you could run it or not,  Chrome was first
<Lazik> I always apt-get chromium now
<petrvs> boogie_: it does, you can use flash with any browser, though
<boogie_> But I dont have flash, but I have chromium. Is there a difference
<ioria> boogie_, "    but it's not there anymore."  what you mean ?
<Lazik> na chrome is based off chromium
<bekks> Lazik: No.
<vonsyd0w> yes it is
<vonsyd0w> look it up
<samuel706> what lazik said
<bekks> boogie_: Chromium is stripped down.
<petrvs> boogie_: Chromium should be superior overall
<petrvs> since it's not build by Google goofs
<xangua> boogie_: google chrome ships with propietary stuff
<petrvs> built*
 * ZeZu yawns
<boogie_> When I search the ubuntu softwware center it only has the adobe flash for firefox
 * petrvs yawns more better
<ioria> boogie_, it's non free
<ZeZu> indeed
<petrvs> boogie_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<boogie_> So how then could i install flash?
<boogie_> Ty
<ZeZu> boogie_, it'll do it for you
<boogie_> Already tried that
<boogie_> Its already chaecked
<ZeZu> purge everything flash related, purge chrome, purge chromium
<ioria> boogie_,  try sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<streulma> Bay Trail :)
<ZeZu> then retry from a repo install for chrome itself
<streulma> who is working with Baytrail ?
<streulma> wo has the Asus X205TA ?
<bekks> streulma: Whats the specific ubuntu support question behind your polls?
<boogie_> said command not fouind. Should i put apt-get in there?
<streulma> bekks, acpi 5.0 :)
<streulma> my question is that power management not works good
<bekks> streulma: Thats a statement, not a question.
<Cydrobolt> hi
<streulma> ho can I solve bekks ?
<xangua> boogie_: so you did install pepperflashplugin-nonfree to begin with¿
<Cydrobolt> one of my applications is stuck on HDMI audio
<streulma> bekks  I checked yesterday /sys/class/power and my computer stays always on battery. In the Power tool, AC adapter is online and battery is detected.
<Cydrobolt> I'm trying to change the audio output to analog audio
<Cydrobolt> but it is stuck on hdmi and won't move
<Cydrobolt> hdmi cord is unplugged, obviously, so there is no output from there
<Cydrobolt> all other applications work fine
<Cydrobolt> but java doesn't have audio
<bekks> streulma: and whats the issue with that?
<ZeZu> Cydrobolt,  applications very rarely control such things,  generally ALSA configures everything ...
<Cydrobolt> yeah
<Cydrobolt> it won't let me change the output, however
<streulma> bekks shows always battery icon. In power tool AC adapter is recognised as Online, Time is showed when on battery efective
<ZeZu> what won't?
<Cydrobolt> the audio output of all the other apps can be changed just fine, but Java's sound output is stuck ZeZu (in pavucontrol)
<boogie_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10980796/
<bekks> streulma: I do nderstand that, but whats the issue at that point? How does it affect whatever you are doing?
<boogie_> Here is the outcome of my attempts
<bekks> *do understand
<ioria> boogie_,  in synaptic is present
<ZeZu> oh java ... fun,  idk about that never had any issues,  perhaps switch to another java
<ZeZu> like Sun Java
<boogie_> ioria how do I check?
<streulma> bekks, ah, it's no isue ?
<Cydrobolt> well
<Cydrobolt> it worked fine before
<ZeZu> (i'm guessing it defaults to a free/free java runtime)
<ioria> boogie_,  open it and type pepper
<Cydrobolt> after I plugged in my HDMI cord, it died
<Cydrobolt> before it was fine :/
<bekks> streulma: Thats what I am asking you. How does it affect whatever you are doing?
<ioria> boogie_,  non free, not source
<ZeZu> so it switched over and won't switch back huh?  thats lame
<boogie_> ioria I find nothing when searching for synaptic
<ZeZu> I don't think synaptic is in main anymore
<xangua> (14:57:46) xangua: boogie_: so you did install pepperflashplugin-nonfree to begin with¿
<ioria> boogie_,  are you 14.04 ?
<boogie_> 12.04
<k1l_> boogie_: oh its a 12.04?
<streulma> bekks I'll try again, better to install 15.04 or 14.04 ?
<boogie_> Yep
<bekks> streulma: 14.04
<Cydrobolt> ZeZu, yeah, switched and won't switch back
<ioria> boogie_,  well... i think is different :-)
<boogie_> lol
<boogie_> Iv e never had a problem because pepper was always there now its not smh
<ZeZu> Cydrobolt, you'll have to see if someone else knows
<Cydrobolt> :/
<ZeZu> actually
<ZeZu> purge the java runtime and install again ...
<k1l> boogie_: install flashplugin-downloader
<ZeZu> if it's just setting it should work
<ZeZu> note: purge != remove
<ioria> boogie_,  i  don't even remember if there was
<ZeZu> remove won't kill all package settings
<nicomachus> hi guys, I'm getting an error when I try to do package updates that says "The package system is broken"
<nicomachus> Pretty much the same as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2239327
<nicomachus> OP doesn't say what his solution was though
<k1l> nicomachus: please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<nicomachus> output of apt-get update: paste.ubuntu.com/10980846/
<boogie_> ioria do i add sudo apt-get in front of install flashplugin-downloader?
<boogie_> ioria yeah i think this is gonna work
<nicomachus> output of sudo apt full-upgrade: paste.ubuntu.com/10980850
<boogie_> gonna restart my browser
<kk0710> Hey guys I am thinking I might need a new router  Any recommendations of something that won't break the bank but will not cause me problems across multiple machies and operating systems? currently I have a linksys wrt120n
<nicomachus> output of sudo apt-get -f install: paste.ubuntu.com/10980860
<petrvs> kk0710: whatever's cheapest at walmart
<kk0710> lol any other opinions?
<kk0710> honestly I would just keep the wrt120n if it hadn't gotten screwedup with the firmware update
<nicomachus> kk0710: who is your isp, what kind of speeds do you get, do any of your machines that will use the network support 802.11ac?
<petrvs> wrt120n is what, $40?
<petrvs> get something for $40 at walmart, then
<kk0710> I have time warner
<petrvs> the cheapest aren't much cheaper than that
<petrvs> maybe 30
<tedward>  #xps13
<nicomachus> hahaha ok then, doesn't matter what you get.
<petrvs> kk0710: time warner is irrelevant...
<kk0710> some one asked me who I had petrvs
<nicomachus> petrvs: if he has a fiber gbit connection, then AC might be something to think about.
<kk0710> I loved my linksys stupid freaking firwmare update though and now I lose connection
<k1l> nicomachus: try to change the mirror
<petrvs> kk0710: ah =)
<kk0710> if I could reset the firmware I would just do that
<petrvs> can't you?
<petrvs> no pin-hole button?
<kk0710> I have old linksys routers I could throw on
<kk0710> petrvs: that doesn't reset the firmware though
<nicomachus> k1l: change the mirror?
<audia5> petrvs: i am running chroome from usb with usb stick stil dunno how to install
<nicomachus> kk0710: can't update the firmware through your network options?
<kk0710> it is the most updated firmware
<k1l> nicomachus: see at the systemsettings: software and updates
<nicomachus> ah. bummer.
<kk0710> I was having major problems on my ubuntu boot on my laptop with the realtek wireless
<kk0710> I finally seemed to get things working with a backports fix
<petrvs> audia5: I gave you the most explicit instructions you'll find anywhere
<kk0710> but then the guy responded to my bug report and told me to update the firmware on my router, so I did.  Suddenly the problems came back ten fold.
<audia5> petrvs yes thank you
<kk0710> I reset the router and now I just lose my connection on all my devices it seems.
<nicomachus> k1l: I switched from US Server to Main Server, error persists.
<ubuntu-studio> how do i make my own server
<audia5> going to sleep mode
<tedward> anyone have suspend problems wint ubuntu 15.04?
<nicomachus> tedward: elaborate
<VFDPrim> afternoon all
<k1l> nicomachus: "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*" then "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<tedward> it appears to be random, sometimes works just fine, sometimes when it comes out capslock key will be blinking and the system unresponsive, laptop is the dell xps 13 2015
<VFDPrim> any one elce having an issue with upgrade to 15.4
<nicomachus> k1l: 'rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': is a directory'
<k1l> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<VFDPrim> I keep getting this wehn i try to upgrade any help is welcom
<VFDPrim> Checking package manager
<VFDPrim> Reading package lists... Done
<VFDPrim> Building dependency tree
<VFDPrim> Reading state information... Done
<VFDPrim> Building data structures... Done
<VFDPrim> Calculating the changes
<VFDPrim> Calculating the changes
<k1l> !paste | VFDPrim
<ubottu> VFDPrim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tedward> VFDPrim, suince I did a nuke and pave to put on 15.04 not sure if that counts as upgrading
<tortal_> so, let's say i installed eclipse in /opt, then added alias to it. was that a reasonable solution ? or should i add the eclipse bin patj to some PATH env ?
<nicomachus> k1l: same unmet dependencies error. recommends -f
<nicomachus> -f still gives same errors.
<k1l> nicomachus: so you use ppas?
<nicomachus> yes
<k1l> ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10980937/
<tedward> alias will work tortal, but if you are concern you could make a symbolic link to the binary to the bin directory of your choice
<k1l> VFDPrim: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<nicomachus> k1l: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10980945
<VFDPrim> ill post the hole thing from comand to upgrade
<VFDPrim> one sec
<tortal_> teward: about that - will it not make the folder of the package managers "dirty" ?
<k1l> nicomachus: so any ppa is interfering with that packages?
<tortal_> teward: will a symbolic link in usr/local be reasonable ?
<tedward> it will in some senses, but I can't think of a problem it would cause, though if anyone knows better please say so
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10980952/
<nicomachus> k1l: not that I can see
<tedward> as long as usr/local is in your $PATH
<k1l> VFDPrim: please show in a paste the log in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<tedward> tortal is ecllipse not in the repos?
<VFDPrim> k1l what you mean
<VFDPrim> what code i gave it to do that
<k1l> VFDPrim: see in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ there should be logs from the failed upgrade. please paste that so we can have a look what is blocking
<tortal_> tedward: greeat, thanks
<VFDPrim> how do i pull that up
<tedward> your welcome
<VFDPrim> sorry kinda dumb when it comes to the terminal
<nicomachus> k1l: you won't believe it... apparently running sudo apt-get clean fixed the problem.
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: run this: cd /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<nicomachus> then: ls
<nicomachus> the files that show up are the logs
<nicomachus> not sure which one k1l wants
<VFDPrim> lshttp://paste.ubuntu.com/10980976/
<k1l> VFDPrim: 20150503-1525
<VFDPrim> k1l what do you want me to do i put that into the term and it did nothing
<nicomachus> VFDPrim: as long as you're still in the same terminal, type: gedit 20150503-1525
<nicomachus> should open a text window of the log. copy/paste
<k1l> VFDPrim: ok. to explain again: that file is the log which will tell us what is blocking your system from updateing (i bet its a ppa package but we need to know which one). so either you look inside that and fix it yourself or you provide us the file in a pastebin
<VFDPrim> told me to check and make sure location was correct
<k1l> 20150503-... is a directory. you will need to "cd" to that and then look into the log files in there
<helpmoe> hi
<helpmoe> Help me please
<VFDPrim> k1l im trying to do what you say so you can help however i need as lamen as you can get i am sorry
<nicomachus> helpmoe: ask your question.
<helpmoe> I downloaded ubuntu desktop
<helpmoe> and burned it on usb
<Vapoor> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Steam-for-Linux-Usage-Drops-Dramatically-in-April-It-s-Now-Under-1-479973.shtml
<helpmoe> it seems like it installed on usb
<helpmoe> LOL
<nicomachus> Vapoor: #ubuntu-offtopic may like that
<EriC^^> helpmoe: that's a live session, to try ubuntu before installing or fix an installation
<helpmoe> yeah i know that
<helpmoe> wait
<helpmoe> i did the installer
<helpmoe> and it said restart
<helpmoe> then gave me some boot error
<helpmoe> :/
<Vapoor> good job linux community if everyone was playing games who would develop linux then?
<nicomachus> helpmoe: yea, when you restart you need to pull the USB out.
<k1l> VFDPrim: "cd 20150503...." then "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit main.log"
<helpmoe> there we go
<Vapoor> and why was a kicked?
<helpmoe> lemme try
<nicomachus> lol
<VFDPrim> k1l messed up so starting it over let me get back to it real fast
<kat> guys, i had to clean install and get minecraft downloaded again. BUT, you have to "open" minecraft with openjdk7 or something like that, and I can't find it in my applications.
<kat> It's just not on top of the list like it usually is.
<OerHeks> kat see the !java facoid
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bekks> kat: you have to start it like this: java -jar yourfile.jar
<kat> and then what?
<VFDPrim> K1l this is where im at now http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981032/
<kat> bekks it says "command not found"
<bekks> kat: So you have to install java.
<k1l> VFDPrim: yep, do it (without the last ")
<VFDPrim> k1l: just sits there like this >
<kat> when I was clean installing, I saw it get installed. maybe?
<k1l> VFDPrim: press ctrl+c to abort. then "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<kat> so what should i install?
<tedward> kat type "locate java" in a terminal
<kat> ok
<nicomachus> whoa, tedward, you can do that?
<k1l> VFDPrim: if that is done: pastebinit main.log
<k1l> then provide the url
<nicomachus> locate xxxxx?
<tedward> nicomachus, sure
<nicomachus> that's amazing. wish I knew that when I was searching high and low for the xorg.conf
<tedward> it is handy
<kat> ok got a list of java stuff there in the terminal.
<VFDPrim> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981045/
<tedward> hangon, let me figure out what the name of the java binary is
<kat> got java-7-openjdk
<lickalott> hey guys, is anyone good at shell scripting?  I'm having issues with a for loop that will ultimately rename files (using the existing filename with parameter expansion)
<kat> and etc. etc.
<tedward> kat what does it say when you just type java in the terminal
<nicomachus> lickalott: this isn't really the place for it.
<k1l> lickalott: maybe ask at ##bash
<lickalott> k.  thanks
<nicomachus> FYI, #bash. but it's forwards so whatever.
<nicomachus> s/it's/it/
<kat> tedward, it says "Usage: java options etc.
<DarkAceZ> I guess there isn't a way to restart X without it restarting all my X programs, is there? can I have them all show back up without restarting/closing them?
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: you can reset unity and/or compiz
<tedward> hmmm well it appears to be installed, what code were you typing to run minecraft?
<VFDPrim> k1l: did you see i posted another link
<DarkAceZ> EriC^^: xsession-errors is 200+ GB, and I want to remove it without having to restart
<kat> I downloaded it from a site for windows, mac, and linux, and did the linux download like I do all the time for my other computers or a clean install.
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: i think you can remove it with no ill effects, not sure
<kat> BUT, for some reason, it didn't make a file like usual. It just went to "desktop" where I sent it.
<DarkAceZ> EriC^^: well that's the problem. I think I already half-did. I (regrettably) used nautilus' Delete option to do so
<DarkAceZ> EriC^^: now I can't find the file, but it's still somewhere on the drive
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: it should be in your trash
<DarkAceZ> Delete, not to be confused with Move to Trash
<kat> I don't have a minecraft folder.
<nicomachus> DarkAceZ: I just learned this handy command called 'locate ....'
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: deleting in nautilus should move it there
<DarkAceZ> I already did 'find / | grep xsession'
<nicomachus> so if you know the file name, then you can try 'locate [filename]'
<DarkAceZ> EriC^^: it's not there
<tedward> kat I haven't intalled minecraft myself, but this link looks like it should help http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<DarkAceZ> disk usage analyzer can not find it, either
<DarkAceZ> and I checked /proc
<k1l> <k1l> VFDPrim: if that is done: pastebinit main.log <k1l> then provide the url
<kat> thank you
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: try ls -la ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<DarkAceZ> EriC^^: doesn't show up
<DarkAceZ> besides, disk usage analyzer should have found it in there if it was there
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: try sudo find / -size +100G
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: why do you say it's still on the disk?
<DarkAceZ> there was no freed up space
<VFDPrim> k1l that last link is all that it did
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: try df -h
<VFDPrim> k1l:there is nothing else
<DarkAceZ> EriC^^: /dev/sda1       458G  435G     0 100% /
<VFDPrim> k1l unless im missing something witch i would not be serprised about
<DarkAceZ> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: do you have a separate /home ?
<DarkAceZ> I have a symbolic link to my secondary drive (old OS), but it's not a user, it's just there so I can easily access my old files
<k1l> VFDPrim: pastebinit alogfile.log will provide a new url in the terminal. show me that url. not the url with the copied text like you did
<DarkAceZ> other than that, /home only has this user
<DarkAceZ> s/user/folder
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: something else must be taking up the space, i think
<DarkAceZ> Disk Usage Analyzer says home does not include the file
<EriC^^> DarkAceZ: ok, if sudo find -size +100G doesn't find it, then it's probably gone if you're sure it's 200G
<DarkAceZ> I think it's just hidden in some system folder and was not deleted because some process (xorg) was still using it
<DarkAceZ> well, I actually changed your command from 100GB to 200GB, the only file it found was kcore
<VFDPrim> K1l: from where the last thing was on what i showed you i pasted "pastebinit alogfile.log" here is its responce Unable to read from: alogfile.log i do beleive im doing something wrong
<DarkAceZ> so, now I'm trying 100GB
<k1l> VFDPrim: alogfile.log was just an example.
<k1l> VFDPrim: you can open gedit and open that path and copy and paste that to a pastebin. do it the way you can handle.
<VFDPrim> yea im dumb and need exact instructions here lol im so sorry im dumb when it comes to this stuff
<Bashing-om> DarkAceZ: Might run ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' to look at disk useage/file sizes .
<k1l> VFDPrim: dont say you are dumb as an excuse to not think about what you are doing. that is not rocket science :) take your time and get the log pasted. so we can take a look
<VFDPrim> k1l. thats the thing im not sure what im soposed to be doing or where from step by step from begining might be best
<VFDPrim> my comprahention is not good sorry
<VFDPrim> im not compleatly sure what it is that you even need
<k1l> VFDPrim: i provided clear step by step. but you even struggle at that. so i dont know what i can do to make it more easy?!
<k1l> VFDPrim: the "main.log" file form that path we talked about the whole time. to get to know what package from a PPA is blocking your upgrade
<VFDPrim> no not your fault at all dont get me wrong i just get confused when it comes to this type of stuff
<jerm^> I am trying to build the latest package for Qemu (2.3) located in debian-unstable. I used "gbp clone git://git.debian.org/pkg-qemu/qemu.git" to fetch the source, but cannot get any combination of git-buildpackage to create the package.
<TMess_> I need to bruteforce a list of passwords against a user in a wifi network protected by PEAP-MSCHAPV2 WPA2-Enterprise
<VFDPrim> k1l: starting over in neew terminal again any chance a side convo would work for you less clutter inbetween chats that way
<TMess_> how can i?
<jerm^> I am getting errors related to not being able to find the tag for the upstream to create the pristine tar. ("upstream/2.3+dfsg is not a valid treeish") I do not see any tags named accordingly in git.
<bekks> TMess_: Wrong network.
<TMess_> which one then?
<DarkAceZ> TMess_: EFnet lulz
<TMess_> sorry and thanks
<DarkAceZ> be careful, though, TMess_, that network is full of script kiddies
<DarkAceZ> they might not just tell you
<VFDPrim> k1l im back to where i put in the ls and all those numbers came up
<DarkAceZ> (and DDoS you instead)
<k1l> VFDPrim: what gives you "pwd"ß
<k1l> ?
<VFDPrim> pwd?
<k1l> thing is place in " " are terminal commands
<k1l> *things i
<VFDPrim> yea i usualy leav them out unless it accedentaly get coppied in with the text
<VFDPrim> k1l: after i put in the "cd 20150503" what was soposed to be next all it does then is add a "$" to the end
<k1l> VFDPrim: you are making this the hardest job ever
<k1l> VFDPrim: if you would tell me what "pwd" gives you i would know in that directory you are.
<VFDPrim> k1l: i am sorry not meaning to but i needed to start over so I would not be so confused
<irisk> k1l: cd /
<k1l> VFDPrim: i feel like telling a blind man where to go but that blind man doesnt do what i tell him.
<VFDPrim> so just typw pwd in?
<k1l> VFDPrim: "pwd" is the command. it meand print working directory.
<VFDPrim> k1l:/var/log/dist-upgrade/20150503-1525
<k1l> VFDPrim: finally. now do "pastebinit main.log"
<cihhan> hi all! i was trying to build an internal mail server for a small workgroup (without using a dns) -- after following tutorials, i have sort of setup the system. when i enter the credentials, thunderbird is able to automatically detect the ports, etc. however it hangs during 'checking the password' process. any ideas?
<k1l> VFDPrim: that will create a url as output. show us the url
<VFDPrim> k1l: after "epic@Dept1:/var/log/dist-upgrade/20150503-1525$ "
<VFDPrim> ?
<k1l> VFDPrim: yes!
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981191/
<VFDPrim> K1l: never gave me a link like that before
<k1l> VFDPrim: was it that hard? we could have been there like 20minutes before
<VFDPrim> K1l: no it was not how ever it never gave me a link before thats why I started over I am sorry I am difucult
<k1l> VFDPrim: "sudo apt update &&sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l> put all that in a pastebin again, please
<VFDPrim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981216/
<VFDPrim> k1l: unless this is what you needed http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981224/
<hplc> how do i get a progressmeter while using dd?
<ikonia> hplc: you don't
<Ben64> dd if=/dev/zero | pv | dd of=/dev/null
<ikonia> dd does not have a progress meter
<Ben64> try my command :)
<hplc> possible to script something? python? ruby?
<ikonia> pv - command not found
<hplc> Ben64, will do :)
<Apteryx> Hello!
<ikonia> that won't show you an end game
<ikonia> that will just show you that it's doing something
<ikonia> interesting idea though
<hplc> guess i could try i C, but im too much of a beginner in it
<hplc> in*
<Apteryx> Hello! I've been trying to connect to my ubuntu 14.04 PC using VNC, at the lightdm login window. For this I've edited the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and enabled the VNCServer option.
<Ben64> my command shows total transferred, time its been running, and the current speed, not sure what else you'd want
<Bashing-om> hplc: The man has directions on how to get a status ' man dd ' .
<compdoc> Apteryx, any luck?
<k1l> VFDPrim: "pastebinit apt.log"
<ikonia> Ben64: can it work out overall progress, eg: can it work out that 10GB is expected as part of the input, so if it's done 5G thats %50
<Apteryx> Testing locally, I've been able to connect and see the lightdm login window. But when I put a user's credentials in, it will not completely go into the session, all I see is the background. No panel, no Unity launcher.
<ikonia> I can't see how it can do that in the man page, but that doesn't man it's not possible
<VFDPrim> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981287/
<Ben64> ikonia: not using dd as an input, but yes
<ikonia> Ben64: yes, so dd is the limiter here, rather than pv
<irisk> hello, given a ppa address like ppa:noobslab/themes is it possible to get a html link. Because If i want to "ADD SOURCES" in the Software Center it asks for a complete link.
<Ben64> yep, you can do "pv <input> | dd of=/dev/null" and it will show total progress and eta
<k1l> VFDPrim: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all"
<k1l> irisk: use add-apt-repository for that
<Apteryx> compdoc: Could it be related to me using tightvncserver as a vnc server? I was not sure if I need a "virtual" or not vnc server for the lightdm use case.
<k1l> !ppa | irisk
<ubottu> irisk: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<VFDPrim> k1l: already newest version
<irisk> k1l: slow internet last time i did it via terminal my config files were corruppted
<pgulley> Hey! I was around earlier- no one seemed to know what to do
<irisk> yes thank you ubottu i know what PPAs are -_-
<irisk> k1l ?
<Ben64> irisk: add-apt-repository is the proper way to add a ppa
<pgulley> I'm on chrubuntu- ubuntu for chromebook- trying to get nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<irisk> and then apt-get-update ?
<Ben64> irisk: yep
<irisk> takes ages because it goes through all of the packages
<Ben64> pgulley: you should seek support from chrubuntu, its not an official flavor here
<pgulley> Am getting a "no installation candidate", despite the package being listed online
<Ben64> irisk: yep thats how apt works
<irisk> ok cool thanks
<pragmaticenigma> pgulley, , you might need to do an update
<k1l> VFDPrim: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-all
<compdoc> Apteryx, I have never been able to get as far as you with Unity. I install a minimal Mate desktop on Ubuntu Server, because it supports 2D, which works with vncserver. Anyway, what youdecribe might be a problem with .vnc/startup
<compdoc> *describe
<pragmaticenigma> pgulley, also make sure you have the repository where the package is located, enabled
<VFDPrim> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981318/
<pgulley> pragmaticenigma, have run apt-get update many times, and have multiverse enabled. I've noticed, however, that the package is listed as "devel"
<pgulley> I'll see if chrubuntu has a channel somewhere
<k1l> VFDPrim: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit"
<VFDPrim> k1l:http://paste.ubuntu.com/10981326/
<k1l> VFDPrim: ah there we go
<irisk> k1l: how does apt know where to look given just ppa:/some/thing ? #justcurious
<VFDPrim> k1l: what you find or better tell me how to fix it hahah explain later lol
<k1l> irisk: it looks a launchpad.net and creates a ppa entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<k1l> VFDPrim: i found the fualty ppa that is blocking the update
<k1l> VFDPrim: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<irisk> k1l: so launchpad.net has a list of all ppa s ? :o
<newbie|3> I have a co worker who likes a particular tv show.  I want to set up a list of the episodes in Griffith.  Anyone wanna help me?
<k1l> irisk: yes
<irisk> k1l: is there a link to it ? :3
<VFDPrim> k1l: purging all now
<k1l> VFDPrim: after that was successful (or its even installed) do "sudo ppa-purge ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers"
<VFDPrim> want me to postbinit
<Ben64> irisk: why don't you just use add-apt-repository
<irisk> i am
<irisk> i'm just a bit curious
<irisk> thats all
<Ben64> irisk: curious about what exactly
<k1l> irisk: maybe there is a list of all ppas. but i dont have that link
<ging> has anyone installed NRPE on ubuntu 14.04 recently? i can't figure out how to to it without it trying to install a full nagios server due to dependancies
<irisk> Ben64: how apt knows where to look when installing ppas
<k1l> VFDPrim: just get rid of the one i mentioned with the ppa-purge command
<Ben64> irisk: add-apt-repository is a python script, look at it if you'd like
<VFDPrim> k1l: working on it now
<irisk> Ben64: in directory?
<carrera> Greetings!  :-)
<Ben64> irisk: probably /usr/bin
<EriC^^> irisk: less `which add-apt-repository`
<VFDPrim> k1l: its done now what ? :)
<VFDPrim> PPA purged successfully using aptitude fallback
<k1l> VFDPrim: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<VFDPrim> in new terminal or still after all the epic@Dept1:/var/log/dist-upgrade/20150503-1525$   or does that part not matter
<k1l> that doesnt matter
<k1l> VFDPrim: when that is done without error: try to upgrade again
<carrera> I was in the middle of installing LibreOffice from  with Synaptic when transfer stopped.  I stopped Synaptic after a while but I wasn't able to continue the installation when I restarted Synaptic.  Every time I click on the LibreOffice box, I get a red box with an exclamation in it.  I ran "dpkg --configure -a" to no avail. Can someone please help me solve this issue?
<VFDPrim> k1l; sudo apt-get upgrade  should be all is needed now right
<joshumax> You know, I've always been curious about something, if you manually start an X session and launch, say, xterm on that session, then switch to another TTY and decide to come back to the tty running the X session, how do you do so without breaking X's framebuffer?
<k1l> VFDPrim: no, i mean "sudo do-release-upgrade" since you wanted to go to 15.04
<joshumax> Wayland/Mir seems to handle this quite nicely...
<VFDPrim> k1l: doing it now
<Smashcat> Hi, I have a server on Ubuntu 12.10, since I rebooted it the other week it can no longer see external USB drives, so I assume it's loaded in an updated Kernel with broken USB driver. dmesg is full of [2508901.465306] sd 6:0:0:0: >sense urb submission failure messages. The drive is fine (in fact tested 2 drives). Current kernel is 3.5.0-17-generic. Anyone know what kernel 12.10 shipped with,...
<Smashcat> ...so I can revert?
<Smashcat> (before I rebooted, it had been running continuously for about 1.5 years)
<VFDPrim> k1l: thanks you seo verry much I do beleive it is going to work for me now! sorry I was so complicated there
<OerHeks> Smashcat, you could check yourself, hold shift @boot to see older kernels in the menu, et voila
<OerHeks> Smashcat, 12.10 is EOL.
<Smashcat> OerHeks: Ah ok thanks, I'll do that
<Apteryx> compdoc: seems I'm not alone: http://confoundedtech.blogspot.ca/2012/12/fix-tightvncserver-not-showing-unity.html
<compdoc> Apteryx, think you can get it working?
<Apteryx> compdoc: and the fix seems to point to xstartup, which might relate to .vnc/startup you were talking about.
<compdoc> yeah   .vnc/xstartup
<Ben64> hm, nvidia module still not working properly on 14.04
<Bashing-om> joshumax: By default X runs in VT 7 . So if in another TTY then key-combo crl+alt+F7 should return to X .
<joshumax> Bashing-om: Sure...but say I wanted to start a second X session on another TTY
<joshumax> If I switch back to that session it's going to break the session
<Bashing-om> joshumax: Lemme hunt it up .. there is a way to export .
<[Saint]> Is anyone else seeing issues with 14.10 and Chrome presently?
<VFDPrim> k1l: thanks again for the help
<nicolesque> what issues?
<VFDPrim> and Patience
<[Saint]> nicolesque: refusal to start coupled with a kernel oops.
<VFDPrim> saint: i am err was currintly updating now
<nicolesque> I'm officially on 15.04 but I didn't see that on 14.10, no. stable or beta chrome?
<irisk> Ben64: there seems to be a "sources" list
<[Saint]> neither.
<[Saint]> *dev
<VFDPrim> I never had a n issue to use chrome
<Ben64> irisk: it would help if you explained what you're trying to accomplish
<[Saint]> It only just started after 3.16.0-36
<[Saint]> so, you likely wouldn;t have seen it, no.
<irisk> Ben64: nothing, leave it
<[Saint]> Well, that's a fine how-do-you-do.
<Bashing-om> joshumax: What DE do  you use ? For me on xfce this works ' ctl+alt+f2 ; startx -- :1 ; ctl+alt+f8 ' to give me X running in TTY8 . obviously do not use "startx" unless your init file is set up so .
<joshumax> I use xfce as well
<joshumax> ctl+alt+f1; startx -- :1; ctl+alt+f7; ctl+alt+f1 breaks X on tty1
<Smashcat> Ah found the problem - seems like the kernel in 12.10 has a bug if a USB3 drive is attached at boot. Rebooting and then attaching the drive fixed the problem :)
<Bashing-om> joshumax: Sorry, that is the end of my knowledge .
<joshumax> Eh, that's okay, it's happened on every device I've ever owned
<joshumax> !man startx
<joshumax> I did that wrong didn't I
<joshumax> I'll just ask on askubuntu; the manpages weren't helpful
<Bashing-om> joshumax: After I reboot tonight, I will play with starting another X instance . If ya around tomorrow will let ya know what results on my system . I have tested before, but I do not recall if I also had things going on in TTY7 at that time .
<joshumax> Bashing-om: Cool! Thanks!
<zeeb> guys
<zeeb> Thunar crashes when I use tree view on 1.6.3. why is this?
<zeeb> crashes my entire system, locks up and cant save without reboot
<EriC^^> zeeb: try running it in a terminal, it might say something
<zeeb> just like 'sudo thunar' ?
<EriC^^> just thunar
<hplc> anyone know howto make a mac os install disc on a usb stick in ubuntu?
<zeeb> when i run thunar in terminal it doesnt output any logs or anything about it
<EriC^^> it might say something before it crashes
<zeeb> ok
<EriC^^> ah nevermind
<zeeb> but it also just creates a new line for example i go 'thunar' then it runs and brings me back to a $
<EriC^^> yeah
<zeeb> yeah i can use side pane > shortcuts flawlessly
<zeeb> but the second i switch to tree and go to a directory it freezes or i get a black screen
<zeeb> :S
<zeeb> this is xubuntu 14.04.02. should i upgrade thunar to latest version 1.6.7?
<EriC^^> looks like a bug http://xfce.10915.n7.nabble.com/Thunar-crashes-when-changing-view-r20382-td37320.html
<zeeb> thanks eric
<zeeb> but that link is from 2006 (!)
<zeeb> would be amazed if it was still relevant
<zeeb> but it does seem like the same issue..
<EriC^^> hmm
<zeeb> i would like to try updating but i dont know how to update thunar and if its safe
<EriC^^> latest is 1.6.6
<EriC^^> in vivid's repository, you could try to download the .deb and see if you have all the dependencies already met
<adriano_> oi
<adriano_> hi
<adriano_>  how are you ?
<adriano_> how are you ?
<DoctorOW> Hi
<adriano_> iam  adriano donizete colombo
<adriano_> my facebook  is  www.facebook.com/colomboadc
<hplc> anyone know howto make a mac os install disc on a usb stick in ubuntu?
<adriano_> i  from brazil
<k1l> adriano_: we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting. this channel here is for ubuntu support only
<joshumax> Sorry for pasting my question from AskUbuntu, but can anyone tell me is unclear in my question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/617885/switching-to-another-tty-after-running-startx-and-returning-breaks-xorg
<joshumax> I hope this isn't against #ubuntu IRC guidelines
<adriano_> oi alguém fala minha  lingua ?
<bekks> !br | adriano_
<ubottu> adriano_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<k1l> joshumax: maybe you can ask the xserver guys since that is quite a special question
<joshumax> k1l: I assumed that a lot of people would be asking this question...
<joshumax> But I can't seem to find a single one
<k1l> joshumax: first: we dont use startx on ubuntu. we let lightdm (or another dm) handle the xserver
<Ben64> joshumax: normally you shouldn't be using startx
<joshumax> A lot of times I want to debug an application I'm working on that uses XLib, and startx is really helpful for that though...
<adriano_> obrigado pela dica !
<adriano_> bekks
<k1l> second: most users are happy when their one xserver doesnt have issues. so they dont want another one with potential issues :)
<joshumax> Other times It's nice to be able to run something like midori on another TTY to google any problems I have with starting my display manager...
<guest32694> Hi i am not very skilled with ubuntu/linux(but i am learning). Over the weekend i tried to install apt-cacher-ng. without success. When i issue the apt-get install apt-cacher-ng. Do i need to install the apache2 as well? or can i set up apt-cacher-ng without installing apache2?
<ubuntu-mate> guys im in the ubutnu mate installer and i chose the option "install alongside windows 7" but i can only make the ubuntu partition 18gb and no more even though my windows 7 partition has 180gb ?
<ubuntu-mate> it only allows me to drag it up to 18gb and i want it to be larger
<anth0ny_> I”m setting up a process to run as a non-priviledged user. I want that process to log to /var/log, but that is owned by ‘root’. What’s the right way to do this?
<guest32694> If there's anyone skilled in installing and setting up apt-cacher-ng and/or apt-mirror, would you mind helping me set up mine?
<namaste> guest32694, did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server ?
<SrPx> Cmd+a (which I changed to ctrl) isn't working to select all text on ubuntu on firefox on macbook pro retina. Other cmd commands work. Why?
#ubuntu 2016-05-02
<robotdevil1> ok
<robotdevil1> TJ-: isnt there some extra options to add to make it run faster as well?
<flaf> Hi, is there a problem now with the trusty repository? Indeed, I'm trying the make a basic install of Trusty via the mini.iso (http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso) and it fails during the installation of the "intaller components"?
<john-k> TJ-: oh, I guess that makes sense
<flaf> *trying to...
<TJ-> robotdevil1: yes, set the block size high so a lot of data gets cached in RAM. e.g. on my 8GiB system for large transfers I'd use "bs=1G" (1 GB max block size) which means dd will do sustained reads from the source and then sustained writes to the target
<TJ-> flaf: there ought not to be, no
<robotdevil1> TJ-: cool, thanks a lot. It hard to remember as I dont do images much lol, I usually start new
<django_> hey
<django_> if i record a video with cheese can i upload to vimeo or youtube?
<fabio_> Does any1 know what to do in 16.04 as video driver alternative to fglrx? I want to play on ubuntu(steam) but it seems that the current driver (Gallium) is not working.
<flaf> TJ-: I have already made a ton of such install. I have download the mini.iso and check the sha1sum. I set the keyboard and the locale, I set the network (via DHCP), all is ok (I can ping/wget google). All is fine but during the part of "Download installer component" (not immediately there is lot of download before), boum! => "Failed to load installer component: Loading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown
<flaf> reasons. Aborting".
<john-k> django_: I'm pretty sure you can. Cheese is GPL, and that license doesn't place restrictions on the output
<TJ-> flaf: there could be temporary server issues, or routing even
<flaf> I'm curious to know if someone can test a quick install (via Vbox for instance etc.) with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso. The error happens very quickly (during the installation of "installer component).
<Bashing-om> fabio_: The release notes advise staying on 14.04 in a case such as yours .
<john-k> django_: As always, please check with yout lawyer if you're going to do anything that might get you into legal trouble though
<awesome-0> struggling to get wake on lan working in 16.04 ethtool -s enp1s0 wol g is responsive i cannot seem to get it to stick though
<fabio_> Bashing-om, Yes, but I'm a stupid that didn't read it. What do you recommend now?
<Tomekkk> Hi, I'm having problems with my elantech touchpad on 14.04 asus n552vw, xinput and /proc/bus/input/devices shows nothing.
<fabio_> Bashing-om, I've been reading about using open source drivers, do you know if that would work?
<django_> john-k, ended up doing with it with phone haha
<Bashing-om> fabio_: wait for driver developers ( both sides ) to catch up .. the hope is there . Else trvrt back to 14.04 and run the FGLRX driver.
<fabio_> Bashing-om, Do you have any idea on how long would it take?
<Bashing-om> fabio_: With 16.04 and ATI card, there is no other option but open source drivers .
<fabio_> Bashing-om, Yes, but shouldn't these drivers allow me to play? Does it mean that they don't work at all?
<Bashing-om> fabio_: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321234  for the dicussion .
<House> hi all. does anyone have SSSD+AD working with cifs automount? i've got homefolder creation, sudo, ssh & login working but bashing my head against a wall trying to get to the bottom of why it's failing
<fabio_> Bashing-om, nice, thanks
<ali_> TL, looks like the problem is back :(
<fabio_> Bashing-om, as far as I understood, those drivers we have available only allow me to use the integrated video, and the gpu is simply ignored, is that correct?
<fabio_> Bashing-om, Its strange because I hear about Radeon and amdgpu and I have Gallium running. Is it supposed to be the same as one of those ones?
<Bashing-om> fabio_: Honestly, I do not know how the open source drivers work in a hybrid graphics situation in 16.04 .
<Bashing-om> fabio_: No .. gallium is that fall back .. depending on the card you should have radeon .. or amdgpu ( latest catrds) .
<atlasthe> helo
<atlasthe> hello
<fabio_> Bashing-om, its a radeon 5770. Kinda old. Gallium is a 3rd option then, different than radeon or amdgpu?
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: did you check your additional drivers section?
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, yes, there is one intel stuff installed, but nothing else.
<tgm4883> fabio_: give me a sec and I'll check what mine is
<atlasthe> 5770?
<atlasthe> isnt that the GPU in the xbox 360?
<fabio_> atlasthe, i have no idea
<atlasthe> i think it is
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: 16.04 clean install or upgrade from.?
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, upgrade from 15.10
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: could you check to run a liveusb of 16.04, and see if radeon loads up fine there?
<B0g4r7_> I ran amd radeon graphics on ubuntu for some years.  It worked fine for 2d, but sucked for 3d.
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: could be an upgrade issue
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, hmm
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, is there a way to manually switch?
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: can you recall your driver version on 15.10?
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, no, it was a fresh install on 15.10, then package update and release update immediately
<tgm4883> looks like I've got both radeon and i915 loaded
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: check your syslog first to see why radeon isnt loading up
<flaf> Hi, is there a problem now with the trusty repositories? Indeed, I'm trying the make a basic install of Trusty via the mini.iso and it fails during the installation of the "intaller components"? => answer: no problem with the repositories sorry: my MV hadn't enough memory. 256MB of RAM for my Virtualbox VMs to make a Trusty minimal install (with just ssh) is not enough _now_ (I'm sure it was enough few weeks
<flaf> ago).
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, does it always try to load radeon?
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: depends on your chipset, ubuntu always try best driver situation
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, hmm, interesting
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: but situations can be different on having internet connections/updates etc
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: hence why to try a liveusb, to see whats it gonna do
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, sadly it will take more time than it should, because I'm far from this machine now, but thanks for the very valuable information
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, I'll try the liveusb approach
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: might be interesting to see the syslog also to see why radeon stuck
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, :D yes, i'll do that too
<lotuspsychje> fabio_: good luck mate
<fabio_> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot
<fabio_> Bashing-om, thanks too :D
<johefernan>        _____                 ____   _____ _____
<johefernan>       / ___ \               |  _ \ / ____|  __ \
<johefernan>      / /  / /___  ___  ____ | |_) | (___ | |  | |
<Bashing-om> fabio_: What returns ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-radeon ' . see if the open source driver is available on the system .
<johefernan>     / /  / / __ \/ _ \/ __ \|  _ < \___ \| |  | |
<johefernan>    / /__/ / /_/ /  __/ / / /| |_) |____) | |__| |
<johefernan>    \_____/ .___/\___/_/ /_/ |____/|_____/|_____/
<fabio_> Bashing-om, I can't do this now, but I'll take note
<Majora320> Hello, world!
<scorates> hello
<scorates> Majora
<john-k> Hi Majora320
<oldspice> hello, Does anyone have any advice around trying to get brightness control on a lenovo z500
<arunangshu> while trying to install google chrome i am getting "Dependency is not satisfiable:libstdc++6(>=4.8.0). "what to do
<oldspice> arunangshu, do you know how to add repositories?
<john-k> oldspice: not on z500. On x201 though the /sys/class/backlight/* works perfectly
<arunangshu> know can you help me
<Majora320> arunangshu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/758571/google-chrome-stable-depends-on-libstdc6-4-8-0-however-version-of-libs
<oldspice> john-k: can you elucidate a little, I dont mind rooting around a bit as encountering problems and having to search a little for the soution is all part of learning
<oldspice> I don;t know what to do with that file or directory.
<j_>  /SET THEME agon
<john-k> oldspice: cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<john-k> does that work? It should give you an integer which defines maximum brightness
<Majora320> Question: does Ubuntu 16.04 not work in virtualbox?
<oldspice> john-k: that command gave me cat blahback/: Is a directory
<oldspice> john-k: I have installed xbacklight, which worked on the last install I did, but I did a clean install of 16.04 so I could ditch windows entirely and use linux and disk encryption all the time
<john-k> Well... The linux kernel drivers can publish configurable stuff such as backlight intensity in sysfs
<oldspice> I did something last time that involed adding a line about acpi backlight=vendor.
<oldspice> I'm not sure which file that was though
<john-k> well thi is the first place I'd test if it works or not
<rahuldev> hi, If update my chromium, will it delete my previous settings like passwords?
<john-k> oldspice: what directories are under /sys/class/backlight?
<john-k> [# tree /sys/class/backlight
<john-k> rahuldev: It should't. Your settings are stored in your home directory
<reisio> rahuldev: ^
<rahuldev> thanks john-k, reisio
<Majora320> hello world
<john-k> Hello again Majora320?
<gshmu> I'm build ibus-rime but see error:"-- Checking for module 'ibus-1.0'    --   No package 'ibus-1.0' found"
<gshmu> I'm under rime-1.2 tag, and installed ibus 1.5.6
<Majora320> RAINBZOW
<reisio> it's "hello, world" :p
<gshmu> `pkg_check_modules(IBus REQUIRED ibus-1.0)` this error.
<jetsaredim> can someone explain how to fix a NO_PUBKEY error when attempting to run apt-get update
<gshmu> I get it: install libibus-1.0-dev
<Bashing-om> jetsaredim: Depends, do you trust the source ? And what is that source ?
<jetsaredim> Bashing-om: it's the virtualbox repo on virtualbox.com
<jetsaredim> i just upgraded my system to xenial and started getting gpg errors from a couple repos for some reason
<jetsaredim> also getting a complaint about the google gpg sigs using sha1 and being a weak digest
<imthenachoman> hey guys. wondering if anyone has any ubuntu 16.04 how to install lamp articles they love? i found a few online but hvaing a hard time picking one
<reisio> there's one on help.ubuntu.com, IIRC
<Bashing-om> jetsaredim: The PPAs mo longer supported in 16.04 ? // sha1 google-chrome you can ignore . is an advisory and has no ill effects - a work is in progress .
<jetsaredim> Bashing-om: xenial is definitely supported
<jetsaredim> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian xenial contrib
<jetsaredim> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/xenial/contrib/ definitely exists and seems valid
<jetsaredim> just apparently can't find the right gpg key or something
<jetsaredim> i'll have to pastebin the exact error
<Bashing-om> well .. and this is just rF they are supported and trusted: ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <signing_key> ' where the keu is in the error message .
<kajo> Question: Dell made a version of my laptop with ubuntu 12.04 on it, that presumably included nice support for the dual nvidia/intel video cards in it. I'd like to have that, but I also don't want to use 12.04. Should it be possible to replicate what they did in 12.04 in a later version of ubuntu fairly transparently, or does that sound like a diffi
<kajo> cult process?
<kajo> (laptop is e6530)
<imthenachoman> anyone here mounted /tmp to ramdisk?
 * reisio yawns
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I have installed vnc4server but when I run the vncserver :1 command it says I already have a vncserver running.  however when I use google chrome vnc viewer and put in localhost, it says cannot establish connection, any ideas?
<reisio> kajo: shouldn't be that big a deal
<Bashing-om> kajo: Expect no diffuculty. Install the proproetary Nvidia driver for your card and make sure the controller (nvidia-prime) is also installed . - on a fresh clean install . ( upgrade there is some clean up ) .
<effectnet> ubuntu doesn't recognize my network printer anymore.  i think it got mad at it.
<coffeeguy> hi could someone give me a few tips on installing gufw in ubuntu 16.04, tried to install with software center and was real buggy and didn't install, tried apt-get installed but when i try to run it it says can't find module 'gi'???
<coffeeguy> fresh ubuntu 16.04 install too, yesterday
<effectnet> i have the 16.04
<effectnet> been not-too-bad
<coffeeguy> strange too the software center still shows gufw not installed
<coffeeguy> oh yah i'm loving it
<OerHeks> install gufw, and you will find a nice icon to set the rules in systemsettings
<OerHeks> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.04.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 777 kB, installed size 3175 kB
<OerHeks> it should, no need to restart.
<coffeeguy> hmm you know i never thought to install ufw
<coffeeguy> oh ufw is installed by default,
<coffeeguy> OerHeks i did install gufw but it says it's missing module 'gi' what ever that is
<coffeeguy> when i try to run it
<effectnet> where is my network printer?
<coffeeguy> i lost my printer after an update in 16.04 but it's back after reinstalling the OS :|
<effectnet> really
<effectnet> wow damn
 * squinty prepares the fatted calf for the prodical printer
<effectnet> my printer is on an old windows machine
<effectnet> my 16.04 doesnt see it i guess?
<kajo> Question: Dell Latitude E6530 was available with a factory ubuntu image that probably had special awesome drivers for handling its dual video cards (I would think?). But it was 12.04. Does it seem like a good idea to try and install that special factory ISO, and then go through and upgrade it version by version to a more modern install?
<effectnet> do i have to set the workgroup somewhere?
<kajo> I've been using it with 14.10 for a long time with the nvidia card just turned off, but now I'd like to have 1440p on a second monitor, and I can't get that without full nvidia card support.
<coffeeguy> well really though effectnet i installed every desktop and threw as much software that interested me on the beta which it was
<OerHeks> kajo, no, just try the regular iso, 12.04 is a long time ago
<OerHeks> and nvidia drivers are available
<tyr> coffeguy: GUFW not launching in 16.04 = missing dependency > sudo apt-get install python-gobject, worked for me ;-)
<Bashing-om> kajo: I would just clean install 16.04 and install the Nvidia proprietary driver .
<coffeeguy> tyr just read a bug report on it, said install python-gi, i did now it works
<coffeeguy> thanks though tyr :D
<jetsaredim> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pyramid> hi
<jetsaredim> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16184530/
<Bashing-om> jetsaredim: look'n .
<pyramid> helo jetsaredim
<pyramid> hi Bashing-om
<jetsaredim> pyramid:
<OerHeks> jetsaredim, add the key, and update the lists again https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads >> wget -q https://www.virtualbox.org/download/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<jetsaredim> OerHeks: nope
<jetsaredim> I had done that before when I first setup the repo but re-ran it again just for good measure and still same error
<OerHeks> maybe the other key too, oracle_vbox_2016.asc ..
<Bashing-om> jetsaredim: Per gpg --search-key A2F683C52980AECF ' ; a valid key . what resultts ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A2F683C52980AECF ' ?
<jetsaredim> hm yea that fixed it
<jetsaredim> Bashing-om: that seems to have forced the key to be imported
<pyramid> do we have to register our nick b4 chatting?
<Bashing-om> pyramid: Not in this channel . others yes .
<Bashing-om> jetsaredim: :) .. all's well that ends well .
<pyramid> i tried to register many many times..but failed in some channel tht need us to register 1st
<Bashing-om> pyramid: Join #freenode and inquire there .
<Immatix> anyone using the Unbound DNS server in 16.04?
<pyramid> have done tht at #freenote..but failed... No idea why
<reisio> pyramid: #freenode has a special idiotic system
<reisio> you sit on your hands for 0-500,000 hours, and eventually the bot unmutes you
<reisio> just imagine not having free speech
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04; I'm unable to enter new URL's into firefox.  I enter the text in the address box, I hit ENTER... and nothing happens.  I click on the little arrow.  Nothing happens. Ideas?
<squinty> apb1963,  see if the same happens in a Guest session (via lightdm log in) or start firefox from command line with a different profile  (see firefox --help in a terminal)
<apb1963> squinty: cool, thanks.  Looking into that...
<dannymichel> Links from outside applications don't open in Chromium. I click them from the application(such as IRC clinet), and it opens a new Chromium window, but does not open the URL. If i repeat the clicking, it will continue opening new blank Chromium windows.
<pyramid> may I know wht happened to the old Icq chat rooms?
<reisio> pyramid: which ones?
<pyramid> irc.icq chats reisio
<pyramid> this one seems new
<pyramid> reisio.. u never been in icq chats b4?
<reisio> I'm sure I have, about 30 years ago when people used ICQ
<pyramid> yea..tht one reisio
<pyramid> my last chat in icq was in 2013..
<pyramid> none now i guess
<apb1963> squinty: OK a different profile works.  So do you have any suggestions on fixing it other than backing up my bookmarks and moving the new profile over the old one?
<pyramid> reisio
<abourget> folks, where is there no Snappy release for 15.10 or 16.04 ? was all of that dropped ?
<Bashing-om> abourget: Alive and progressing : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321161 .
<squinty> abourget,  also  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/can-now-install-snappy-apps-software-center
<pyramid> hmm..most of the chatters here sound like bots
<apb1963> squinty: OK nvm.  Just creating the new profile appears to have fixed my old profile.  Weird.
<dax> pyramid: the only bot in here is ubottu
<dax> who talks, anyway
<apb1963> squinty: and thanks again.
<pyramid> ohh..a talking bot then
<squinty> pyramid, maybe if you hung around here a bit more you wouldn't make such silly comments  :P
<dax> pyramid: yep, ubottu's a factoid bot. everyone else talking is human
<pyramid> not really squinty
<squinty> apb1963,  thanks for the update and yw
<pyramid> i used to chat in icq..for past 12 years
<squinty> pyramid,  yes really
<squinty> so what
<pyramid> and i just came in here....so i found most chatters are quiet
<squinty> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pyramid> its ok squinty
<squinty> try taking your smugness somewhere else please
<pyramid> why u need to so unpolite squinty
<pyramid> am just asking around only
<squinty> !topic | pyramid
<ubottu> pyramid: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<pyramid> no harms done
<abourget> thanks Bashing-om and squinty  :)
<pyramid> thx squinty
<Bashing-om> abourget: Small thing. welcome .
<Slade> is there any reason not to upgrade node.js to 6?  (nothing internal will break?)  the latest ubuntu vresion is 2 majors behind, so i'm just checking
<locutus_> Hello fellow "ubuntians".  I just did a fresh 16.04 install, then installed aptitude to see if openvpn was installed. I see it is not. Anyone know why Ubuntu isn't installing openvpn by default?
<reisio> by default? Is it important for the system to run?
<locutus_> reisio, good point. not necessary but important (to me). haha
<reisio> so install it? :p
<locutus_> reisio, looks like it. :)
<etzerd> Hello all
<etzerd> ?
<locutus_> ello etzerd
<Bashing-om> etzerd: ubuntu support ?
<reisio> etzerd: hello you?
<OerHeks> networkmanager comes with vpn support, not sure you need to install anything
<etzerd> after I install ubuntu 16.4 my wireless is display properly but when I selected and enter the password and it is not working.
<ch_> hello,anyone knows how to make "vergulilla"simbol?I do not work either Ctrl Alt 126,and Ctrl 126.. thanks..
<Amarande> hmm. quick question about 16.04 and live usb
<locutus_> OerHeks, that's what I was thining.  I saw it in the network manager but saw the openvpn package wasnt installed. confused me
<Amarande> did something change in 16.04 that makes unetbootin no longer work properly with it and need an update before it will?
<etzerd> reisio: you see my question about the wireless that's not working?
<underd0g> hi
<reisio> etzerd: nope
<etzerd> after I install ubuntu 16.4 my wireless is display properly but when I selected and enter the password and it is not working.
<Amarande> when I made usb drives with 14.04 and 15.10 in unetbootin they worked fine, 16.04 all I get is the black screen with blinking cursor, although the usb key seems to be just ducky
<reisio> ch_: not this?: ~
<ch_> yes this!!
<ch_> not wor for me Alt 126..
<ch_> and not work Ctrl Alt126ttoo..
<OerHeks> alt-gr + n = ñ
<reisio> ch_: oh, CTRL+SHIFT+u, 303, enter
<Amarande> so now I'm wondering if there's some kind of sea change in 16.04 that means the release version of unetbootin can't cope
<reisio> ch_: do you want it for a diacritic, or for a path, or...?
<ch_> reisio: wait.. i'm traslating.. becouse i talk in english.. very bad..
<etzerd> can anyone help me set up the wirless?
<reisio> ch_: is it just an ñ char you want?
<reisio> etzerd: what's the problem?
<etzerd> after I install ubuntu 16.4 my wireless is display properly but when I selected and enter the password and it is not working.
<ch_> reisio: thanks...i'll try this..
<etzerd> reisio: you see my problem?
<reisio> etzerd: doesn't say it's connected?
<etzerd> No.
<etzerd> after couple second it asked me again to put in the password. which I knew for good I put it the right password
<etzerd> the wiless is a Qualcomm Atheros
<etzerd> reisio: no luck?
<reisio> you could try with nmtui from a terminal
<ch_> OerHeks: Yeeeesss!! Yeaaa!!
<ch_>  Thanksss!!!
<ch_> thanks!!Iworked with this..:)))
<robotdevil1> xpra!
<robotdevil1> info xpra
<robotdevil1> !info xpra
<ubottu> xpra (source: xpra): tool to detach/reattach running X programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.8+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 1046 kB, installed size 4717 kB
<ch_> OerHeks: Thanks!!:))
<robotdevil1> how to find out what program would have pulled that onto my system>
<robotdevil1> ?
<etzerd> wow... no one here can help me solving the wireless problem
<Slade> is there any reason not to upgrade node.js to 6?  (nothing internal will break?)  the latest ubuntu vresion is 2 majors behind, so i'm just checking
<uspike> hey all, I have a AMD r7 360 and on 16.04 the AMDGPU driver is not loaded at boot, rather the radeon driver is.  this card is supported by the amdgpu driver, how can I force it to load?
<Biff1> I made the mistake of upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 now the networking and USB ports don't work to upgrade it to 16.04 how can I get either to work so I can get to 16.04?
<ch_> etzerd: Try out to turn and off and turn the modem...i mean restarting the connection for the modem..
<Biff1> As to WHY Ubuntu allows upgrades that will F up your computer is Way beyond my understanding...Do No Harm
<cluelessperson> Hi all, when I use DD to copy, or if maybe unplug USB drive while machine is suspended, the system will still show /dev/sdb  even though it doesn't exist
<cluelessperson> if I try to connect the usb drive, it's not detected
<cluelessperson> How do I reset this without restarting the machine entirely?
<Biff1> BTW I Love the handle ClueLessPerson...I think a lot of us could use that one
<squinty> cluelessperson,  try "eject"  or "safely eject" via your file manager (eg right click on usb icon and select from there)
<Biff1>  I made the mistake of upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 now the networking and USB ports don't work to upgrade it to 16.04 how can I get either to work so I can get to 16.04?
<cluelessperson> squinty, eject: tried to use `/dev/sdb' as device name but it is no block device
<cluelessperson> squinty, pretty sure I need to reset the usb subsystem somehow, or reinitialize it
<Biff1>  I made the mistake of upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 now the networking and USB ports don't work to upgrade it to 16.04 how can I get either to work so I can get to 16.04?
<squinty> cluelessperson,  you can also use the Disks program to safely ( and the is the prime word which you do not get when just unplugging it when computer is in hibernation)
<cluelessperson> squinty, How do I reset the usb subsystem?  It occurs even when it's not mounted
<Rhorse> Biff, first check lspci -k to see what your hw is, and what's loaded.
<eht> is there a reason umake is not keeping up with 16.04?
<eht> android studio remains broken
<eht> what a shame
<Rhorse> Biff1: first check lspci -k to see what your hw is, and what's loaded.
<Biff1> ok opened terminal and ran it....what Im I looking for here?
<Rhorse> youre looking, Biff1 for your USB and network (both wired and wireless I presume) devices, and any associated modules. You can pastebin the output and I'll have a gander....
<Biff1> ops lost comms
<Rhorse> Yes
<Biff1>  I made the mistake of upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 now the networking and USB ports don't work to upgrade it to 16.04 how can I get either to work so I can get to 16.04?
<Rhorse> Biff1: pastebin: lspci & ifconfig -a
<Rhorse> Biff1: pastebin: lspci -k
<Biff1> typed in lspci -k to see what loaded
<Biff1> have a list of 13 items
<Rhorse> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Biff1> I'd Love to upgrade to 16.04 but can't get it On the computer
<apb1963> Is 16.04 LTS?
<Biff1> 16.04 IS LTS
<raspberrypifan> what makes something lts
<Biff1> I don't know...above my pay grade
<apb1963> raspberrypifan: The developers declare it to be so.
<apb1963> Is there a clean upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 or is that still a dream?
<Biff1> I typed in lspci -k in terminal I have a list of 13 items
<apb1963> Biff1: I suspect the next step is to stuff it in a pastebin so someone can look at it.
<Biff1> the computer does Not have network OR USB because of this "Upgrade"
<Biff1> wow 1830 pepol in here, the support is kinda weak
<Datz> Hi, My trackpad on my lenovo suddenly started not working earlier today. I've checked the settings, it's enabled. Any suggestions?
<Biff1> Datz there's no help in here
<shekhar> installing the google chrome on ubuntu 16.04 LTS getting late??
<Braden`> Hello!
<Braden`> I just did a fresh install and installed gnome-session-flashback.  How do I uninstall all of the other sessions?
<shekhar> it is waiting to install all the time
<Biff1> I think every1 in here is dead or asleep
<Biff1> ya dead or asleep....Im odda here I'll try it again tomorrow
<Biff1> out
<gnome-nom> is it okay to run ubuntu gnome with 2 gigs of RAM?
<Datz> gnome-nom: I'd say it's safe.
<gnome-nom> i have installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop over lubuntu and so far it runs smooth
<gnome-nom> i just want to confirm before actually doing a full installation
<gnome-nom> thanks Datz
<Rhorse> Datz: what does xinput -list say?
<Datz> My old laptop runs ubuntu just fine with 2GB. I think I have Ubuntu make installed
<Datz> mate*
<gnome-nom> however, i don't have a powerful graphics card
<gnome-nom> its just Intel G33 :(
<Datz> Rhorse: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              id=14[slave  pointer  (2)]
<Datz> gnome-nom: my old laptop is from 2007
<gnome-nom> na MATE is lighter than GNOME
<Rhorse> Datz: xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" | grep Capabilities
<Datz> gnome-nom: it definitely falls under the minimum requirements
<Datz> over*
<gnome-nom> what kind of graphics you have?
<Datz> Rhorse: Synaptics Capabilities (326):1, 0, 0, 1, 1, 1, 1
<gnome-nom> the problem i found with MATE is the laggy menu and icon loading delay
<Datz> Rhorse: it was working dandy the other day. It is a rather new install
<gnome-nom> maybe its my graphics that cause me trouble
<Datz> gnome-nom: play around with it a little I guess, see what works for you the best.
<gnome-nom> right now, i am only using empathy and my RAM usage says almost 600 MB
<Datz> Rhorse: I was thinking it was some sort of hardware toggle button on the laptop, but it boots to windows and works just fine.
<gnome-nom> thanks anyway
<Datz> I also figured out that after Lenovo replaced the trackpad. It thinks it's an Elan device, and the drivers don't work. It looks like its a synaptics though. :)
 * Datz doesn't know how to use commas and periods 
<Rhorse> Datz: try synclient TouchpadOff=0
<Datz> Rhorse: nothing :(
<Rhorse> Datz: what does synclient -l say?
<Rhorse> Is there a Fn switch to disable/enable touchpad, Datz?
<Datz> Rhorse: http://hastebin.com/givugizuti.dos
<Datz> Rhorse: yeah, I think so, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<Datz> When I boot to windows it was working
<wifi_qjh> A lot of users
<Rhorse> Datz: here's your problem: TouchpadOff             = 1
<Rhorse> should be 0
<Datz> interesting
<Datz> synclient TouchpadOff=1 ?
<Datz> How do I enable it?
<Datz> It is checked in the config
<Rhorse> as root, synclient TouchpadOff=0
<Datz> TouchpadOn=1?
<Datz> Thougts I dids that
<Rhorse> no. synclient TouchpadOff=0, as root.
<Datz> I don't think root is setup by default, sudo should work?
<Rhorse> yes, sudo is good.
<Datz> Yeah, I ran that earlier when posted it
<Datz> no-go
<Rhorse> strange
<Datz> indeedy :/
 * Datz checks for updates
<Datz> There are some, maybe something is fixed.. I'll see.
<shekhar> installing the google chrome on ubuntu 16.04 LTS getting late??    it is waiting to install all the time
<shekhar> can anyone help me out with this
 * Datz reboots for the fun of it
<Rhorse> Datz: do you have an external mouse plugged in?
<kaiz> ada yang bisa pentest?
<shekhar> Rhorse:  can u look into the above issue ??
<kaiz> oh ok
<Rhorse> shekhar: how long has it been?
<shekhar> Rhorse:  for an hour
<Rhorse> shekhar: what are the top processes when you type 'top' in a terminal?
<Datz> Rhorse: I do have an external mouse plugged in
<shekhar> i  din do it via terminal, I've done it by downloading .deb file from chrome website and clicked install
<Datz> I did try unplugging it briefly, it didn't seem to make a difference
<Rhorse> Datz: touchpad might be setup with udev to disable when ext mouse is plugged in.
<shekhar> Rhorse: ^^
<Rhorse> Try using that synclient command after unplugging
<Braden`> How do I make Gnome (Metacity) the only selectable option in gdm3?
<shekhar> Rhorse:  i  din do it via terminal, I've done it by downloading .deb file from chrome website and clicked install
<wifi_qjh>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-35-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.9GiB, 67.1% free ** Disk: Total: 33.9GiB, 77.6% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 19m 14s **
<Rhorse> shekhar: I know, I'm trying to see if the process is still running...
<Datz> Rhorse: seems to be a no go.
<Datz> I can try and reboot without the moue in.. but I think I tried that too
<Rhorse> Datz: try rebooting without a mouse, and see if that works (last resort)... :)
<Datz> gotcha ;)
<hippie> sup
<Datz> Rhorse: no-go on that either.
<Datz> I can't think of anything that changed since it was last working.
<Datz> So basically, it just won't enable for some reason..
<Datz> And the GUI thinks it's enabled.
<Braden`> Anyone?
<Rhorse> synclient -l |grep TouchpadOff still shows as 1?
<Datz> yes
<Rhorse> that is the problem.
<wifi_qjh> y
<Rhorse> are you sure datz you used the correct uppercase letters when typing synclient TouchpadOff=0? (T and O?)
<Datz> I actually copied and pasted it
<shekhar> Rhorse:  hey did u get that
<Rhorse> get what?
<elvis> hola
<shekhar> Rhorse:  the blocker that i have mentioned above
<Guest45691> hi
<Guest45691> hay alguien por ahi
<le_pig> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Datz> Rhorse: I can switch TouchpadOff from 0 to 1 with no change.. I guess maybe that's known.
<josspyker> elvis has left the building, dang
<wifi_qjh> A Chinese ghost story
<Datz> Toggling it via cmd line doesn't toggle the gui.
<Rhorse> Does the gui say which device is being used as the touchpad: /dev/input/?
<wifi_qjh> y
<shekhar> Rhorse: hey are you looking at the issue that i have mentioned ?? :)
<Datz> Rhorse: under mouse preferences, there isn't really anything about the hardware that I can see.
<Rhorse> shekhar: what happens when you type 'chrome' or 'google-chrome' in a terminal?
<Datz> The touchpad preferences that I was able to find are located in a tab under mouse preferences.
<shekhar> Rhorse:  no result
<shekhar> Rhorse: it is empty
<Rhorse> shekhar: you installed from software center?
 * Datz gives up for now, night guys
<Rhorse> gnight, datz
<shekhar> Rhorse:  yes from ubuntu software , it is the default action when we open a .deb file
<Rhorse> but it wasn't from Ubuntu repos, right?
<wifi_qjh> Of course, Debian and Gnome
<mahesh_> hi
<mahesh_> anybody knws abt syncookies?
<shekhar> Rhorse:  yes it wasn't from ubuntu repos
<user_> Hello?
<mahesh_> yeah
<user_> Oh
<user_> Just checking to see if it worked
<thehippie> hi
<user_> haha
<mahesh_> i need to knw abt initial sequence number
<user_> this is the third time i've tried connecting
<mahesh_> how it will generate??
<Rhorse> shekhar: I would try another .deb from another source. The one you used could have been defective.
<shekhar> Rhorse: got an article regarding this issue http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error
<Rhorse> shekhar: sounds like you could just use dpkg or apt-get to install it....
<Braden`> I have gdm3 installed and the session options are:  Gnome, Gnome Classic, and Gnome Classic (Metacity).  How do I remove all options except Gnome Classic (Metacity)?
<mrjn> Hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. Got a Wacom Intuos Pen & Touch Tablet. When I plug it in, I can see it active, the pointer moves, draws etc.
<auronandace> Braden`: it is not worth removing any of them, just use the one you want
<mrjn> But, for whatever reason, system settings doesn't show it. And so I can't configure it.
<Braden`> auronandace:  I don't want my employees using them.  How do I remove them?
<mrjn> Any ideas / suggestions?
<Rhorse> Braden`: I believe the sessions are in /usr/share/xsessions
<Braden`> Thank you
<Rhorse> YW
<Guest52425> Hello
<abhishek> hello
<Guest52425> im new at ubuntu can someone help me? i been tryniig to get flash player but won't work
<hateball> Guest52425: Which browser are you using?
<abhishek> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Guest52425> firefox
<abhishek> Go to that link
<abhishek> and you will get the solution
<hateball> Guest52425: In a terminal, run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Guest52425> k
<Guest52425> hateabll dosent work unable to loacte package
<mahesh_> hi guys
<mahesh_> anyone knw abt syn cookies??
<hateball> Guest52425: Run "sudo apt-get update" first
<Guest52425> ok
<Guest52425> still unable
<Guest52425> )-:
<auronandace> Guest52425: you may need to enable the partner repo first
<Guest52425> ? me?
<Ben64> multiverse
<Guest52425> someone gave me a link to flash player before i think it workss thanks :P
<Ben64> what link
<Guest52425> idk two sec mabe i can find it
<Guest52425> here
<Guest52425> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<Guest52425> at the bottum
<jetsaredim> anyone know why mount.nfs would automatically be assuming nfsv4?
<Ben64> Guest52425: that's literally what hateball said to install
<Guest52425> lol
<Guest52425> now how do i change my name in hex chat dont like GUest52425
<user__> I recently installed ubuntu 16.04, but I am not able to connect to ethernet
<user__> When I connect the ethernet cable
<Guest52425> WOW thats sad no internet?
<auronandace> Guest52425: /nick whateveryoulike
<user__> yes
<eht> File->Network List Guest52425
<Guest52425> oky then immma gonna change to GoldCraft :D
<eht> set it for every network you connect to
<user__> can you help me with that
<GoldCraft> awesome thanks mate my ubuntu is cloesly up and running
<user__> does 16.04 have any issues with ethernet connectivity
<GoldCraft> not at me @user
<GoldCraft> works 100% fine at me
<user__> how did you setup the connection @GoldCraft
<hateball> user__: What sort of ethernet chipset do you have? Find out with lspci
<hateball> !paste | user__
<ubottu> user__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GoldCraft> pressed on the wifi button in right corner and connected :D it was as simpel as on stupid shitty windows
<user__> I need to connect to ethernet and not wifi
<GoldCraft> Lol that must be sad i wish i could help ):
<GoldCraft> How do i install steam on ubuntu its a must need
<user__> hateball: lscpi gave this http://paste.ubuntu.com/16185940/ output
<auronandace> !steam | GoldCraft
<ubottu> GoldCraft: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<GoldCraft> k lol
<mahesh_> hii
<mahesh_> anyone knw abt TCP
<hateball> user__: Hmm, that should "just work". Can you see the interface with "ip link" ?
<GoldCraft> Help i went on steams website and pressed install but now i got the launcher and it wont install....
<eht> user__, what is listed when you ifconfig
<GoldCraft> it's just saying waiting for install help somebody
<user__> hateball: The ethernet works fine in ubuntu 14.04, but not in 16.04
<user__> hateball: The ifconfig gets the ip in 14.04, but in 16.04, I a local ip instead if a glbal one
<user__> hateball: In the network settings, it says it is connected
<user__> hateball: Even ping does not work
<ravi_> hi
<mahesh_> hi
<mahesh_> do u knw abt TCP??
<somsip> mahesh_: (you ask a lot of offtopic questions) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_%28antiseptic%29
<Asneix> Hello
<Asneix> Does anyone know the sudo password for Ubuntu touch???
<somsip> !touch | Asneix
<ubottu> Asneix: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Asneix> Thanks
<fstx> access ubuntu gui from windows - what is the best way?
<somsip> fstx: vnc maybe. Long time since I used it
<fstx> somsip: do you remember which vnc client you used on Windows?
<anonymous_> Sup
<somsip> fstx: vncviewer (official) probably, but this was at least 12 years ago
<eXpl0it3r> How do I install GRUB EFI while being booted into legacy BIOS mode?
<LookThat> hai
<ali_> I have problem with my touchpad while charging only. on battery or full charged it works fine.
<robotdevil1> does the free version of unrar not work that well?
<mrabhi> hi guys!
<mrabhi> hi guys
<mrabhi> I want to make a mouse work in ubuntu 12.04
<mrabhi> It works on ubuntu 15.04
<mrabhi> I: Bus=0003 Vendor=4623 Product=011a Version=0111
<mrabhi> N: Name="Hite Board-XXXXXXXX"
<CarlFK> installed trusty over wily - (let it mkfs, so no wily left) except for grub.  now I get "error: no such device; 9fd9...(guid)"  grub rescue>
<CarlFK> how do I tell grub to boot whatever is on hda1 ?
<eXpl0it3r> Or how do I fix GRUB from the GRUB rescue console when it only reports "invalid arch-independent ELF magic"?
<CarlFK> lol yeah, or that
<robotdevil1> I had it unrar a large file but I could not see anything happening
<mrabhi> question- http://paste.ubuntu.com/16186064/
<mrabhi> any suggestions?
<somsip> robotdevil1: how did you use it?
<anonymous_> RELLY it just won't work can't install steam somebody help me please
<robotdevil1> with ark
<mahesh_> hi
<somsip> robotdevil1: did you use the command line? If so, what did you type?
<robotdevil1> with ark
<ali_> I have problem with my touchpad while charging only. on battery or full charged it works fine.
<ali_> any idea?
<ali_> dell latitude e6420
<fstx> mrabhi: is it a standard usb or ps/2 mouse, or is something exotic_
<robotdevil1> it worked with another file but not this one, well it appeared that way anyway
<robotdevil1> somsip: maybe the free one doesnt work on ntfs
<shekhar> we don't have a 32 bit chrome .deb file to download on chrome sit e
<dax> shekhar: Google Chrome is 64-bit only these days
<robotdevil1> so what if you dont have 64 bit?
<fstx> irc question: tried /ignore joins quits but still see them. Using freenode web interface (yes I got past the Captcha!)
<somsip> robotdevil1: you dont use chrome
<dax> fstx: click blue box in top left, click options, check the setting in there
<robotdevil1> what
<shekhar> but in 64 bit we have a issue regarding installation of chrome
<somsip> robotdevil1: if you dont have 64 bit you dont use chrome
<dax> you use firefox or chromium instead
<fstx> dax: tnx
<robotdevil1> get the ____ out of here
<dax> please redirect compliments on this excellent change to Google themselves, Ubuntu had nothing to do with it
<robotdevil1> hahahha
<shekhar> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error here is an article regarding the issue
<dax> shekhar: ... there's a workaround for installing .deb files in the article you linked
<mrabhi> fstx, it is whiteboard sort of thing. When you press on the board the cursor moves on computer
<robotdevil1> firefox need a better backer then YAHOO
<somsip> !ot | robotdevil1
<ubottu> robotdevil1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> robotdevil1: try using unrar on the command line to see if you get any errors
<mrabhi> the output of lsusb Bus 001 Device 009: ID 4623:011a
<mrabhi> on windows it shows as hid complaint mouse
<robotdevil1> somsip: I just installed the non-free one
<robotdevil1> but I will in my virutalbuntu
<somsip> robotdevil1: are you referring to ubuntu or windows?
<robotdevil1> virtual*
<robotdevil1> buntu
<mrabhi> any suggestions, I am able stuck with this since long
<robotdevil1> I was just curious if it was say "common knowledge" that the free version wasnt as good somsip
<robotdevil1> e.g. flash nonfree to gnash
<somsip> robotdevil1: where did you get this non-free version?
<robotdevil1> somsip: in the repo
<somsip> robotdevil1: by installing what?
<robotdevil1> maybe im mislabeling it
<shekhar> dax: does chrome work on 14.04 LTS ? right now as far as i know it dont work on 16.04 version
<robotdevil1> somsip: unrar - Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)
<robotdevil1> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<somsip> robotdevil1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2012979 "[free] Can't handle some archives in the RAR 3.0 format, only the non-free "unrar" package can do that."
<shekhar> does chrome work on 14.04 LTS ? right now as far as i know it dont work on 16.04 version
<somsip> shekhar: yes
<dax> shekhar: 64-bit chrome works on both. See the article you linked for instructions for 16.04. 32bit does not work on either.
<robotdevil1> dax: so you cant even do that force architecture thing?
<fstx> mrabhi: you can use the lsusb -d 4623:011a -v to see the interface descriptors.
<dax> robotdevil1: multiarch doesn't work for 64-bit packages on 32-bit system, only the other way around
<robotdevil1> dax: yeah I was thinking that after I posted
<thomedy> OKAY IM TRYING TO install ubuntu 16... and i havent done this in a while i have my iso... i booted to usb and i got a boot error
<thomedy> i remembere having to do extra work earlier
<thomedy> can i not bpoot from iso
<thomedy> i hve to make it bootable usb right?
<thomedy> its just been a while
<mrabhi> fstx, this what output looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/16186177/
<fstx> mrabhi: one mouse here has one interface desc, Human Interface Device, with bInterfaceProtocol "Mouse"
<mrabhi> fstx, I haven't with drivers much, what do you suggest?
<mrabhi> I haven't *worked ..
<robotdevil1> are all the chrome books 64 bit then?
<mrabhi> fstx, on windows it works as HID complaint mouse when I check in the device manager
<somsip> robotdevil1: not on topic here - do some research yourself maybe
<robotdevil1> somsip: dont really care just making convo, noticed the channel wasnt really bumpin
<mrabhi> any suggestion folks? :)
<somsip> robotdevil1: it's a support channel. Chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic, though a chromebook channel might be better for what you were asking
<fstx> mrabhi: your bInterfaceProtocol(s) is None, so it seems that linux does not recognize it as a mouse.
<auronandace> thomedy: you can simply ddthe iso to the usb and it will be bootable (make sure you can boot from usb in the bios)
<hmir> Hi guys. Not sure if this is a ubuntu sepcific question but;
<hmir> Using dpkg-reconfigure console-setup allows me to change the font and font size of the teminal.
<hmir> But I only have 3-4 choices for fonts, and their respective font sizes. I am visually impaired and need the font size to be bigger. Advice?
<mrabhi> fstx, how can I fix this? What it actually does it is something weird. It works on press once then doesn't at all. If I reconnect it works only once again.
<thomedy> so command line i can type dd'
<thomedy> 'dd'
<mrabhi> is there specific driver I should to fix this
<thomedy> you k now what let me man that
<mrabhi> is there specific driver I should install to fix this
<somsip> thomedy: do you want this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<thomedy> let me read it and ill tell you
<auronandace> thomedy: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb (assuming sdb is your usb stick, make sure you find out)
<thomedy> yep
<thomedy> so if my path is
<hateball> hmir: So you're not using something like gnome-terminal, that lets you set font sizes as you like?
<thomedy> so if my path is /media/Thomedy/Pictures/*.iso
<hmir> hateball: No, I'm talking about the TTY. The Ctrl+alt+f1 terminal.
<thomedy> then the command is
<hateball> hmir: Yea I was just asking to make sure
<thomedy> sudo dd if=/media/Thomedy/Pictures/.iso-thing of=/dev/sdb
<thomedy> my usb is /media/Thomedy/Pictures
<thomedy> why i named it pictures i dont remember
<fstx> mrabhi: I have no idea. Perhaps you can convince the X server to use it as a mouse anyway. This might be of help http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/tweak_input_devs-realdev.html
<mrabhi> fstx, please note on ubuntu 12.04 it not shown in /proc/bus/input/devices even
<auronandace> thomedy: you have the iso on the usb already?
<thomedy> yep
<thomedy> i jus tneed to make it bootable
<auronandace> thomedy: thats not how you do it
<thomedy> well no prob
<thomedy> ill mv
<thomedy> one sec
<auronandace> thomedy: you need the iso somewhere else, then you dd it to the usb
<thomedy> got it
<auronandace> thomedy: dd'ing it will erase everything on the usb stick
<fstx> mrabhi: yeah, there is a another layer of indirection now. The link I gave is probobly not of use
<thomedy> well i just moved it back to desktop
<thomedy> so let it finish and ill run that
<thomedy> and if the path is then
<auronandace> thomedy: before you run the dd command have you made sure that sdb is your usb stick?
<thomedy> dd if=~/Desktop/iso of=/media/thomedy/pictures
<thomedy> my usbstick is that path i just made so it works
<auronandace> thomedy: no, you dd to the device, not the mountpoint
<thomedy> that way i think right?
<thomedy> ohhhh
<thomedy> so i can rely on /dev/sdb as a device
<thomedy> ?
<ducasse> thomedy: type 'lsblk' to see whas
<thomedy> go tit
<ducasse> thomedy: type 'lsblk' to see what device to use
<auronandace> thomedy: have you made sure sdb is your usb stick? you don't want to dd to something else accidentally
<thomedy> i need to be better at nix but im sobusy writing php and sql rightnow
<thomedy> thank you
<thomedy> cool
<thomedy> i see it
<thomedy> it looks like sdb/sdb1
<thomedy> does that sound possibel it creates a tree
<GoldCraft> sup
<thomedy> and it goes sdb then like an l and then sdb1
<AuroraAvenue> k
<AuroraAvenue> you?
<auronandace> thomedy: sdb is the usb stick, sdb1 would be the first partition on the stick
<thomedy> got it
<mrabhi> fstx, thanks for link! It says I have edit /etc/hotplug/mouse.conf, but there no file on both systems
<thomedy> which i remember that i need a partition so it would be if=path/ios of=/sdb/sdb1
<auronandace> thomedy: no, you dd to the whole device
<thomedy> not the partition
<thomedy> which i remember that i need a partition so it would be if=path/ios of=/sdb
<thomedy> ?
<thomedy> or is it /dev/sdb
<auronandace> thomedy: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb
<thomedy> got it
<fstx> access ubuntu gui from windows - what is the best way?
<thomedy> you are awesome
<GoldCraft> Anybody know how to install Steam?
<AuroraAvenue> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<somsip> !steam | GoldCraft
<ubottu> GoldCraft: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<mrabhi> fstx, this might be another silly question should create the folder/file and then add it. Assuming hotplug is already available.
<GoldCraft> somspi i don't get you...
<auronandace> GoldCraft: read ubottu's links
<GoldCraft> okay
<AuroraAvenue> that's just the link I gave 5 minutes ago.
<GoldCraft> OMG relly aurondance i cant read all of this i just need to install steam can't you help me on another way?
<lerner> I have scanned 16 pages of a book I need for a paper and in each page there is a black stripe I want to get rid of, for all the 16 pages. Ideally I wouldnt have to go erasing the stripe page by page. It is a .pdf file
<lerner> what app do I need?
<AuroraAvenue> lerner: Kami on chromestore.
<somsip> GoldCraft: get a grip...  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions
<lerner> AuroraAvenue, isnt there anything I dont have to buy?
<AuroraAvenue> it's free
<lerner> and I dont run chrome...
<AuroraAvenue> *chromium
<fstx> mrabhi: there is somehing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input. I am just googling for you here
<Industrial> Hi!
<AuroraAvenue> o/
<Industrial> I have the applications disk-tool open
<Industrial> it says my SSD is cut in half, 64GB extr4 and rest free space
<Industrial> I also have the "Baobab" app open
<Industrial> it says my / filesystem is 9.9GB
<Industrial> Where is my 30GB on the SSD gone to?
<stratos> open the terminal and check disk space with the command "df -h"
<fstx> ubottu: that link is from 2012. Four years ago. What's happened since then?
<fstx> ubottu: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/allnews/ latest news is from feb 2014.
<ubottu> fstx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrabhi> fstx, thanks for the reference again! this is the output abhishek@vaio:~$ xinput list |grep "Hite"
<mrabhi> ⎜   ↳ Hite Board-XXXXXXXX                       id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<mrabhi> I unsure what you are hinting at here.
<GoldCraft> OH yes its installing i just did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install steam   i relly hope it works..
<mrabhi> here's what I did following instructions from earlier I install hotplug using http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Handspring-Visor/hotplug.html But there is mouse.conf in etc/hotplug
<mrabhi> what should I do now?
<anonymous_> Hello deer people ihave now installed steam and i have updated it now i restarted my pc AND IT WON't FU** OPEN
<anonymous_> help someone please
<anonymous_> just help.
<eXpl0it3r> That's a new one "illegal op code"
<Industrial> stratos: my disk usage is 80%
<Industrial> stratos: so the disk is being used, I just dont know where
<Industrial> if baobab says my / is 9.9GB, and df -h says 48GB used
<Industrial>  ...
<Industrial> How does a linux install take 10GB+ ?
<mrabhi> am I making some silly error?
<anonymous_> it takes 7.6 gb industrial
<anonymous_> as i know :D
<mrabhi> Following http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/XFree-Local-multi-user-HOWTO/tweak_input_devs-inputagent1.html I need /etc/hotplug/mouse.conf to edit
<mrabhi> \I install hotplug as mentioned http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Handspring-Visor/hotplug.html
<mrabhi> but there is no /etc/hotplug/mouse.conf !
<mrabhi> what should I do now?
<abcdefgh> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<mrabhi> hmm...
<mrabhi> any suggestions folks?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | mrabhi
<ubottu> mrabhi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: its recommended to re-ask your issue once in a while here, all in one line
<elefantenn> Hey. I'm trying to configure OpenLDAP for Samba via this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-ldap.html. When I run "sudo ldapmodify -Q -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f samba_indices.ldif" I get this http://hastebin.com/raw/ucipudirif. Does anyone know what I'm missing?
<mrabhi> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<mrabhi> here the question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16186535/
<mrabhi> I have provided the problem, some debugging I have tried. :)
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: your on 15.04?
<mrabhi> yes I am 15.04.
<mrabhi> *on
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: we dont support end of life versions
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: upgrade or clean install a supported version please
<mrabhi> lotuspsychje, yes, I am unsure though the problem is related to that.
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: that doesnt matter, next person trying to help you will say the same
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: first install a supported version from topic please
<lotuspsychje> elefantenn: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel might be able to help also
<elefantenn> lotuspsychje: thanks
<mrabhi> I am tried it on ubuntu 15.10 on different machine got the same exact output as before with 15.04. Any suggestions?
<mrabhi> It still doesn't work.
<mrabhi> I have also tried on 12.04 as mentioned in the question. And am facing the same issue.
<anonymous_> mrabhi whats the problem?
<mrabhi> anonymous_, hi, here is the question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16186535/
<anonymous_> ?
<anonymous_> can't open the link mate
<anonymous_> okay its open wait a minutte
<mrabhi> Works fine for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16186535/
<mrabhi> anonymous_, please check again. :)
<anonymous_> i opened it :D but mate that is to advanced for me can't help you :P i know how to install java minecraft flash player and lol :D im new sooo. :P
<bobby_> hi, does anyone here know why I am periodically being booted back to the login screen while working on my desktop gui on xenial? this is really bothering me!
<anonymous_> bobby setting/powersetting and screen timeout mabe thats the problem im new at ubuntu but mabe?
<bobby_> it's not from inactivity though
<anonymous_> bobby how do you change you chane your dekstop gui?
<bobby_> no, gnome2
<anonymous_> ?
<anonymous_> oh
<anonymous_> your not using ubuntu?
<andyhoang> I've just installed ubuntu 14.04 with ubuntu desktop on my old pc. Turn out its little bit slow compare with my current window. Can I some how change this fancy display?
<bobby_> I am ubuntu 16.02 xenial
<bobby_> 16.04 LTS sorry
<andyhoang> (I'm dual booting them)
<anonymous_> me too
<anonymous_> me to dual boot just dosent work at me so i got my logiaal harddisk split in two
<anonymous_> logical.
<anonymous_> anyone know if theres firewall on ubuntu 16.04 i cant access facebook i could an hour ago now i cant im on my schools internet used to work
<anonymous_> well gotta go people will probaly be back online at 12:00 am/pm dont know what its called in an hour mabe
<stratos> by default the firewall if off
<anonymous_> ok
<anonymous_> thanks stratos hey theres a anime with that name its lovely :P
<anonymous_> well gotta go got school break for an hour :P
<anonymous_> cya guys
<ali_> dell latitude e6420
<ali_> I have problem with my touchpad while charging only. on battery or full charged it works fine.
<dibs> I know this isn't an ubuntu issue per se but I wonder if anyone could help me. Everytime I shut polari it opens again. Even if I kill the process
<lotuspsychje> dibs: wich ubuntu version?
<dibs> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> dibs: did you try launching it from terminal, to see errors?
<dibs> No because when I close it it just opens again instantly
<dibs> I've not ever had an app in ubuntu do this before and now I fear my machine is infected by a djinn or something..
<lotuspsychje> dibs: reboot, and start polari from termina the first time to see errors
<lotuspsychje> dibs: did you install polari from official repos?
<stratos> @dibs ubuntus upstart can respawn crashed processes - dunno it that is configured for your particular app
<steel-frame-cnc> hi
<steel-frame-cnc> my windows is gone!
<steel-frame-cnc> how can I remove ubuntu and get my windows back????
<ali_> best pdf and epub reader for Ubuntu??
<ali_> best pdf and epub reader for Ubuntu??
<daedric> ali_: I'm happy with evince for pdf
<daedric> I don't know if it reads epub but you can convert epub to pdf with Calibre (AFAIK don't install it from the packages but from the website)
<lotuspsychje> ali_: mupdf is also very neat and lightweight
<lotuspsychje> daedric: why not recommend packages from repos?
<stratos> evince in running with apparmor on ubuntu 16.04 - probably the safest choice
<daedric> lotuspsychje: AFAIK they are quite old
<lotuspsychje> !info calibre | daedric
<ubottu> daedric: calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.55.0+dfsg-1 (xenial), package size 22344 kB, installed size 49154 kB
<lotuspsychje> !latest | daedric
<ubottu> daedric: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<daedric> lotuspsychje: if you use calibre with an ebook reader it sometimes makes sense to have the latest version.
<daedric> on 16.04 it is not too out-dated yet
<lotuspsychje> daedric: if the one in repos, doesnt perform to ones needs, there should be made a new !bug
<scatterp> hi can some one help me with boot-repair really stuck trying to get a harddrive to boot (it was in a mac previously) i get the error "gpt detected please create a bios-boot partition" how ever gparted can not recognize the partition structure and either crashes or sees the drive as blank i can mount /dev/sda1 and it fsck`s ok
<wifi_qjh> %m
<wifi_qjh> <scatterp> Tablet?
<shao> hello
<Ricky0203> hi
<wifi_qjh> hey
<wifi_qjh> china
<shao> yes
<shao> Where are you ? I am in china
<EriC^^> scatterp: hi, can you boot a live usb?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  currently booted from usb yes
<EriC^^> scatterp: it's a macbook?
<scatterp> no the hd was in a macbook now its in a rack mount server
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<scatterp> ok one sec
<scatterp> be right back...
<scatterp>  EriC^^ when i do parted -l it tells me a big long oh i can pastebin that too one sec
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/gVya9R2d
<EriC^^> scatterp: the hard disk had ubuntu on it on a mac?
<EriC^^> encrypted?
<scatterp> EriC^^: no
<scatterp> EriC^^: its important to understand i can mount the files and access everything...
<EriC^^> sda2 doesn't show a filesystem
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, try gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<scatterp> EriC^^: thats swap corupted
<EriC^^> scatterp: 160gb swap?
<scatterp> EriC^^: sda1 has ubuntu 14.04 nothing else matters to me...
<scatterp> EriC^^: i didnt install it :0
<scatterp> ok brb
<EriC^^> scatterp: wait
<scatterp> ok
<wifi_qjh> Modified partition parameter
<EriC^^> sda1 is 210mb
<EriC^^> it looks like the efi partition (fat32)
<EriC^^> sda2 is 160gb with no filesystem showing
<scatterp> EriC^^: only if i accept the message about EFI
<curmet> Hello I have problem accessing my ubuntu machine via SSH from windows machine, I did
<curmet> 1. install the ssh server , sudo apt-get install openssh-server, turned firewall off
<curmet> 2. from windows I use winSCP with SFTP option, I entered the IP address of the ubuntu machine, username and password login ubuntu, port 22.
<curmet> It showed authentication banner "ubuntu 15",but it then stuck with 'authenticating with preentered-password,access denied'. Whats missing?
<EriC^^> and there's 160gb that's after it that's unallocated
<scatterp> EriC^^: yeah that 160gb is the good stuff
<EriC^^> scatterp: the unallocated at the end?
<EriC^^> scatterp: what's the exact story about this disk
<scatterp> EriC^^: for me everything other than the 160gb is annoying mac crap and corrupted and preventing me..
<scatterp> ok..
<wifi_qjh> scsi or ata or sata????
<scatterp> so my friend says "lets use a mac" -- as a production server for zurmo crm
<scatterp> i set it up and it eventually crashes a few times over heats to the point its gonna die
<scatterp> anyway he insists that he must open it up and take out 1 of the 2 drives to make it back to mac (because macs just work according to him)
<scatterp> so in doing so the drive bay breaks..
<scatterp> and i take the drive and begin data recovery process....
<EriC^^> which was?
<scatterp> i drop it in a server rack mount boot from usb stick and run testdisk
<EriC^^> ok
<scatterp> there i find a big partition which looks like linux
<scatterp> i change the setting to ext4
<scatterp> save
<scatterp> now i mount the partition
<scatterp> and do fsck and it comes back ok i see all the files
<scatterp> so all i know is i have a mountable stable ext4 with a bunch of stuff preventing it acting normally around it
<EriC^^> which ext4?
<EriC^^> nothing around it can prevent it, why'd you run testdisk in the first place?
<scatterp> gparted does not see the drive right
<scatterp> EriC^^:  linux reserve ext4
<EriC^^> scatterp: try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<scatterp> ok4
<scatterp> brb
<scatterp> EriC^^: its asking if it should use mbr or gpt ?
<EriC^^> say gpt
<tavish> hi, i'm running 14.04.4LTS, i am nunable to upgrade to 16.04 with 'do-release-upgrade -d' http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187089/ any tips on what could be the issue
<Ben64> tavish: you know you pasted things that could be the issue
<scatterp> EriC^^:  http://pastebin.com/H0KvSrmh
<scatterp> EriC^^: i did mbr notice how much more normal it looks then ?
<tavish> Ben64: yes, only thing that I can see are me having multiple PPAs, but the upgrade tool disables them at the start, so I'm not sure if that's the issue. came here to confirm
<streulma> 16.04 breaks Gnome-Session-Flashback if I switch to Radiance, window title is black others white
<EriC^^> scatterp: what do you mean?
<Ben64> tavish: ppa-purge them first
<EriC^^> scatterp: it didn't show anything
<wifi_qjh> Off the shelf web site?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  at the bottom of the post i did mbr and it shows the ext4 partition i wanted
<EriC^^> scatterp: the paste must be missing
<EriC^^> it shows empty here
<scatterp> oops one sec
<EriC^^> scatterp: try sudo blkid | pastebinit
<tavish> Ben64: hm, alright. I have too many PPAs
<wifi_qjh> good
<scatterp> http://pastebin.com/bGHSE6kw
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok going to do the blkid thing
<wifi_qjh> no no no charp=c++
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/cv3Syih6
<scatterp> EriC^^:  what do you think about that paste with mbr ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: i think it looks good
<scatterp> EriC^^: by that definition everything around it is bad :)
<EriC^^> scatterp: not really
<scatterp> hrm
<scatterp> EriC^^: boot-repair recognises that as ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<wifi_qjh> same feeling
<scatterp> EriC^^:  that works did it before should i do it again ?
<scatterp> EriC^^: i can just mount it using gui
<EriC^^> scatterp: nothing's really around it, i think there's an old gpt partition table there with info about old existing efi partitions and whatnot and that's what the whole confusion is about
<scatterp> exactly :0
<EriC^^> if it mounts fine, and it's 290gb
<EriC^^> then sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<scatterp> ok one sec brb
<EriC^^> to erase the stray gpt data from the disk
<scatterp> yay
<EriC^^> use df -h to check the size
<scatterp> brb
<scatterp> k
<scatterp> one sec ill pastebin
<lerner> how do I crop 200 pages (pdf) simoultaneously?
<lerner> im trying libreoffice draw
<scatterp> lerner: not sure thats possible :/
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/Wp9Lih42
<scatterp> EriC^^: let me know if i should go ahead and fixparts /dev/sda
<scatterp> EriC^^: also if i should unmount first
<EriC^^> scatterp: yeah, unmount it then try sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> EriC^^: ok i did that gparted even seems to run now...
<scatterp> EriC^^:  but it still talks about GPT
<scatterp> EriC^^: gparted after i tell it to ignore the GPT now sees the drive as it should...
<EriC^^> scatterp: did fixparts mention stray gpt?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  should i go ahead and create a partition in the space around it called foo
<scatterp> EriC^^:  yes it said it deleted it
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> try sudo partprobe
<scatterp> EriC^^: then i did gpart -l and it said it sees it but will ignore it
<scatterp> ok one sec
<scatterp> it says it has "Signatures"
<EriC^^> try then sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<scatterp> k sec
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/p71fAJLE
<scatterp> EriC^^:  remember i mention also gparted can now see the drive ...
<EriC^^> yeah that's fine
<EriC^^> the signature errors are for sdb
<scatterp> oh really
<scatterp> nice :D
<EriC^^> it looks good
<scatterp> ok so should i try to boot-repair now ?
<scatterp> sdb is just a flash i use to boot for now
<EriC^^> you can manually fix it
<EriC^^> type this
<scatterp> nothing important there same for sdc (used to try to install grub)
<scatterp> ok..
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> first type
<scatterp> ooh
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<MrARM> Hello. I have a problem because just after updating to 16.04, wifi sometimes works and sometimes not. When it doesn't work, there's no "Enable WiFi" option at all.
<scatterp> so mount /dev/sda1 /mnt then for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> scatterp: yeah
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok one question whats that do ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: it mount binds the virtual filesystems from the live session to the ubuntu install
<EriC^^> like /sys  and /proc etc.
<EriC^^> so you can chroot into the install and fix as if it's booted
<scatterp> oh makes me root@brokendrive ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<scatterp> nice :D
<scatterp> ok brb
<scatterp> wait screw this let me move this laptop then i dont have to move
<scatterp> one sec
<EriC^^> :D
<scatterp> hrm netsplit
<dannymichel> Interesting https://www.darlinghq.org/
<scatterp> ok EriC^^ working on it i opened also irc over there as scatterp-
<dannymichel> Links from outside applications don't open in Chromium. I click them from the application(such as IRC clinet), and it opens a new Chromium window, but does not open the URL. If i repeat the clicking, it will continue opening new blank Chromium windows.
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  ok i did tha
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  ok i did tha*t
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<acerpacer> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 along with packages php, mariadb, nginx. I ran mysql_secure_installation and changed root password. Now when I try to login to mysql using my normal accout I get access denied. When I login using 'sudo mysql', mysql doesn't even ask me password. If I run mysql_secure_installtion I see that old settings never got set permanently. What am I doing wrong?
<scatterp-> im doing all as root btw
<scatterp-> ok
<EriC^^> scatterp-: np
<scatterp-> done
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  grub-install: error: /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please specify --target or --directory.
<EriC^^> scatterp-: hm
<EriC^^> scatterp-: try ls /boot from the chroot
<EriC^^> i think the plot is thickening
<scatterp-> lot of stuff looks correct
<scatterp-> theres a grub folder
<scatterp-> sec
<EriC^^> scatterp-: looks good
<EriC^^> scatterp-: try dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<scatterp-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187470/
<EriC^^> scatterp-: kind of odd there's an efi dir there
<scatterp-> http://termbin.com/ghg9
<scatterp-> EriC^^: thats from mac i think
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> grub-efi is installed too
<scatterp-> oh
<scatterp-> what about that older thing
<scatterp-> before grub
<scatterp-> umm
<EriC^^> what older
<scatterp-> before grub there was another thing always on the mbr
<scatterp-> like ubuntu 7 or something
<EriC^^> what
<scatterp-> nvm
<EriC^^> scatterp-: what's the end goal here
<scatterp-> to boot
<EriC^^> so you dont want any data from it?
<scatterp-> yeah theres a bunch of stuff sql etc
<scatterp-> web
<scatterp-> once it  boots im gonna export the data some how to zurmo then im done with it
<EriC^^> scatterp-: export the data from here while it's mounted
<scatterp-> but ill use it to then
<scatterp-> exporting it requires loging in to the webserver
<EriC^^> scatterp-: it's chrooted now..
<scatterp-> so err ok testing
<EriC^^> you can even use the xserver from your chroot
<scatterp-> hrm but nothings running
<scatterp-> it needs to run hamachi and apache etc
<scatterp-> what ever it was doing before...
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> scatterp-: ok, type parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<scatterp-> ok
<EriC^^> scatterp-: this is pretty odd
<EriC^^> do you remember the partition layout of the system when it was still running?
<scatterp-> termbin.com/70cz
<scatterp-> yeah 290gb 69 used some mac crap at the start and a swap of 5gb maybe at the end
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> scatterp-: ok, type cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<scatterp-> i think im not sure
<EriC^^> scatterp-: and blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> scatterp-: you're going to boot this on a mac again?
<EriC^^> or it doesn't really matter?
<scatterp-> never!
<scatterp-> http://termbin.com/ii1c
<lerner> pdfcrop command --help says that units to crop are "bp". what is a bp?
<scatterp-> http://termbin.com/pjbb
<EriC^^> scatterp-: great, the uuid's for the ext4 match
<scatterp-> lerner: sounds like a unit of measurement
<lerner> scatterp-, how many milimeters?
<scatterp-> lerner:  try 10 and see what happens
<EriC^^> scatterp-: try to open another terminal and type sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> to try to recover the efi partition/mac crap
<scatterp-> ok
<scatterp-> recover why ?
<EriC^^> well it's already there
<scatterp-> hrm i dont get it
<EriC^^> if you never want to use it on a mac again i guess just type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<scatterp> ok let me try that
<EriC^^> from another terminal and create a partition at the start, with default values
<EriC^^> it might even recreate it in the same place and the mac crap will be there
<scatterp-> what type
<scatterp-> can i use gparted i dont know cgdisk well
<EriC^^> it's really easy
<scatterp> ok always good to learn i guess
<EriC^^> if you reached the type just press ef00
<scatterp-> it wants to reboot
<scatterp-> says kernal should be using old partition structure
<scatterp-> it made another EFI partiton thing
<hrusti> i have created ubuntu 14.04 inside virtual box and now I have only 800x600 resulution option under display settings. How do I set to 1920x1080?
<EriC^^> scatterp-: np, dont reboot
<EriC^^> scatterp-: type sudo partprobe
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok
<scatterp> ok
<EriC^^> try sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda again
<scatterp-> partprobe just talks about sdb
<GoldCraft> How do i scan my pc for virus in the terminal?
<GoldCraft> anybody???.
<EriC^^> GoldCraft: clamav
<GoldCraft> ?
<scatterp-> 8cb8
<k1l_> GoldCraft: to scan for windows viruses use clamav
<EriC^^> !av| sudo apt-get install clamav and follow there
<ubottu> sudo apt-get install clamav and follow there: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<EriC^^> scatterp-: np
<scatterp> http://termbin.com/8cb8
<GoldCraft> so i dont need antivirus on linux?
<FManTropyx> there is antivirus on Linux?
<scatterp> GoldCraft: welcome to the new world :)
<GoldCraft> thanks
<scatterp> GoldCraft: you can get hit but chance is extremely low
<EriC^^> scatterp: try blkid /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> see if the uuid is
<GoldCraft> i got tired of windows so i installed ubuntu instead im so happy :D
<scatterp> k
<k1l_> GoldCraft: its more important to run a ubuntu that is still supported to get the security updates that keep your system safe again
<GoldCraft> thanks guys
<EriC^^> UUID=0920-6243
<GoldCraft> but windows get security updates to guys
<GoldCraft> lol
<scatterp-> GoldCraft: more like spy updates
<lerner> can I ocr extract text from a file made of 100 pdf pages?
<k1l_> GoldCraft: but ubuntu ships security updates to all the software that is installed from the ubuntu repos.
<GoldCraft> awesome
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  yes thats the uuid
<GoldCraft> can anyone tell me why steam won't work i've installed it it just wont open
<k1l_> GoldCraft: so ubuntu ships updates for your ssh server and client, or your firefox etc.
<scatterp-> GoldCraft: which version of ubuntu
<GoldCraft> and cant delete it tells me that i cant delete it
<GoldCraft> 16.04
<scatterp> GoldCraft: did you install it through the software install center ?
<GoldCraft> no
<GoldCraft> usb :P
<scatterp> thats why
<GoldCraft> ?
<scatterp> uninstall what ever you did
<hrusti> i have created ubuntu 14.04 inside virtual box and now I have only 800x600 resulution option under display settings. How do I apply other resolutions?
<scatterp> then press the "windows key" type install press enter and find "install center"
<natten> hrusti: you need guest additionssudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms 
<scatterp> EriC^^: whats next ?
<GoldCraft> natten what country are you from?
<natten> norway :)
<GoldCraft> oh thought you was from denmark with that name :P
<scatterp> EriC^^:  back in a moment i need a ciggarette or ill die
<GoldCraft> k :P
<juser> ls
<juser> oops
<natten> GoldCraft: I think they mean the same in danish and norwegian. Although i use it since it is my last name
<GoldCraft> lol how did you get color natten
<GoldCraft> natte means someone the night in danish :P
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok
<GoldCraft> So could anyone help me why steam wont open or be deleted
<hrusti> natten: it is still only 640x480 resolution option after installing it
<GoldCraft> help help help somebody help
<scatterp> EriC^^:  back
<GoldCraft> please
<GoldCraft> anybody know the issue here?...
<scatterp> GoldCraft: where are you stuck sorry
<hateball> !help | GoldCraft
<ubottu> GoldCraft: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GoldCraft> i'm stuck at opening it
<GoldCraft> it wont open
<EriC^^> scatterp: type "mount -a" from the chroot
<GoldCraft> and i cant delete it
<scatterp> GoldCraft: did you do anything else since installing other than install ubuntu and try to install steam ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: check that ls /boot/efi has an efi dir
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok
<GoldCraft> ive installed java flashplayer and minecraft
<GoldCraft> and updated it
<scatterp-> ok wait and some one will help you
<lerner> am I the only one who finds software painfully slow?
<scatterp-> mount: special device UUID=56948039-22f2-47f1-b0b9-be84f0d271f7 does not exist
<lerner> all I see, invariabily, is the loading icon
<natten> hrusti: you need to reboot the guest
<hrusti> natten I did
<scatterp-> EriC^^: yeah its there
<hrusti> Also tried before without success... I have tried so many solutions from google but nothing changed :/
<GoldCraft> well i guess nobody knwo how to fix it
<GoldCraft> know*
<scatterp-> GoldCraft: an easy fix would be to reinstall if you can do that quick
<GoldCraft> NO
<lerner> how do I install a deb file from the cli? software wont do it
<scatterp-> ok just wait a bit be paitent
<GoldCraft> would take eages i need to install all the programms again
<natten> lerner: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<GoldCraft> im going to die without steam
<scatterp-> lerner: dpkg -i my.deb
<scatterp-> EriC^^: its there i see it
<lerner> natten, does software work for you?
<lerner> scatterp-, , does software work for you?
<EriC^^> scatterp-: ok, type dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /grub/ {print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<scatterp> GoldCraft: open a terminal type dpkg -l |grep "steam"
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok sec
<hrusti> natten: I think there is an issue with grub
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  shall i install kaiten.c ?
<ali__> Hi guys
<EriC^^> scatterp-: what's that?
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  it uninstalled owncloud
<EriC^^> huh
<scatterp-> EriC^^:  irc bot irc command line
<ali__> I have a question about Ubuntu repositories
<ali__> Can you help me ?
<k1l_> ali__: just ask
<EriC^^> scatterp-: no it's ok
<ali__> k11_ How can i run a repository server for ubuntu ?
<scatterp-> http://pastebin.com/9E8GrCc5
<scatterp> EriC^^:  my mouse is kinda bad so scroll down on that paste
<ali__> Not means local repository
<lerner> how do I kill software?
<ali__> How can i become a repository partner with ubuntu ?
<lerner> sudo dpkg -i krop_0.4.9-1_all.deb returns dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<EriC^^> scatterp: oh ok
<scatterp> nothing important in owncloud
<scatterp> how ever
<EriC^^> scatterp: it didn't uninstall owncloud, it's in the autoremove list
<scatterp>   /var/www/owncloud/zurmo/.... is important
<k1l_> ali__: do you want to run a global repo mirror, or a local mirror for only your machines? or you want to run a 3rd party repo?
<EriC^^> yeah, the problem is the live usb is booted in legacy mode, and it needs uefi to install grub
<scatterp> ah
<EriC^^> scatterp: where are you going to boot the hdd?
<EriC^^> which pc?
<scatterp> in the rack server its in now
<EriC^^> ok good
<ali__> k11_ I want to run a global repository mirror for all
<EriC^^> scatterp: boot the live usb in uefi mode and chroot again
<EriC^^> type exit, then restart
<scatterp> ok not sure how i do that
<ali__> It will be 3rd party repo ??
<scatterp> EriC^^:  its like a normal bios with 6000 pages lol
<k1l_> ali__: with only your own software? or with all ubuntu packages?
<ali__> no with all ubuntu packages
<EriC^^> scatterp: when you boot the usb do you get a boot menu?
<EriC^^> if you press esc or something
<k1l_> ali__: you need a lot of traffic on that server. you are aware of that?
<scatterp> the ubuntu mentu ?
<k1l_> ali__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<scatterp> the ubuntu menu ?
<scatterp> by the way can we use lilo ?
<ali_> my name
<ali_> guy
<ali_> lol
<ali__> k1l_ not problem it will be in a datacenter with high bandwidth resources
<EriC^^> scatterp: lilo is like ancient why'd you want to use it?
<k1l_> ali__: see the link, it describes the guidelines and the procedure
<scatterp> EriC^^:  would it solve the problem ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: i'd stick with grub
<scatterp> ok
<EriC^^> scatterp: do you know if the server can boot in uefi mode?
<scatterp> EriC^^: it can boot in ever mode imaginable
<EriC^^> scatterp: you want to match booting mode of the server/pc with the installed booting
<scatterp> EriC^^:  its a rack mount hp pro 1u
<EriC^^> scatterp: great, boot the live usb in uefi mode and chroot
<scatterp> EriC^^:  yeah that might be complexed :D
<scatterp> ok let me try i dont even think the usb can boot like that
<EriC^^> is the server in uefi mode even?
<scatterp> not sure
<scatterp> i just kept pressing stuff until it booted
<scatterp> i remember seeing legacy mode mentioned
<scatterp> i can skype you a view of it booting if that helps
<scatterp> or just try to do it
<EriC^^> try to do it
<scatterp> k brb
<EriC^^> you need uefi on or csm legacy disabled
<scatterp-> ok
<scatterp-> its hp dl360 g6 by the way
<scatterp-> ok brb
<GoldCraft> sup ma nigguhzzz
<GoldCraft> wasn't me
<GoldCraft> lol
<scatterp> EriC^^:  doesnt boot
<GoldCraft> the person besides me wrote that gotta guys people...
<GoldCraft> gotta go guys cya*
<lerner> python-support < i need that package. it is not in the repos
<EriC^^> scatterp: the live usb?
<EriC^^> scatterp: did you turn uefi mode on?
<k1l_> lerner: that package is not used anymore and was removed from debian and ubuntu
<lerner> what if I need it'=?
<EriC^^> scatterp: you should get some sort of grub> prompt if you turn uefi mode on right now
<EriC^^> it might even boot normally
<EriC^^> scatterp: ah nevermind
<EriC^^> scatterp: can you get a uefi menu of some sort?
<k1l_> lerner: that seems to be very old software
<k1l_> !info dh-python | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: dh-python (source: dh-python): Debian helper tools for packaging Python libraries and applications. In component main, is important. Version 2.20151103ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 72 kB, installed size 358 kB
<scatterp> EriC^^:  live usb dont boot i did not disable anything no prompt ...
<scatterp> i didnt see a menu about uefi no
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<k1l_> lerner: read here if you are interessted in the removal of that package https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=746741
<ubottu> Debian bug 746741 in ftp.debian.org "RM: python-support -- RoQA; obsolete helper, replaced by dh-python" [Normal,Open]
<Jakey3> If i can create douments on a usb
<scatterp> EriC^^:  let me try something a sec i have an idea brb
<lerner> I need that package
<Jakey3> can i backdate the file date creation on it
<Jakey3> to an ealier date
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok
<Jakey3> i know you can modify the date and time of a file with touch -d
<Jakey3> however on the usb ext file system is there any knowledgle of the birthdate of the file
<BluesKaj> hi again
<acerpacer> I can't login to mysql as root from normal user account on ubuntu 16.04 but with sudo I can. Is that how mysql works in ubuntu? I am used to opensuse and I never had problem like  that
<lerner> how do I find broken packages in synaptic?
<lerner> it is not in status
<deniljoseph> \9,  finally i have downloaded 14.04 can u help me dual boot now
<somsip> acerpacer: mysql -u root -p , should do it from any account
<\9> deniljoseph: what exactly do you need help with?
<deniljoseph> To install ubuntu in my lap which is running win 10
<deniljoseph> Actually got to dual boot it
<\9> okay and what is stopping you from installing it?
<acerpacer> somsip:  Sadly it doesn't work. I tried. I am trying to login using ssh tunnel also but it is failing.
<deniljoseph> I have the .iso
<deniljoseph> I dont know what are the partitions i want to make
<\9> you can worry about the partitioning later
<\9> next up you need to create a bootable medium from the iso
<deniljoseph> Are u on whatsapp or Facebook?
<\9> no
<acerpacer> weird thing is mysql_secure_installation is not saving settings either.
<deniljoseph> Ooops
<deniljoseph> Ok fine
<deniljoseph> Can u suggest me a good soft to create a bootable usb
<deniljoseph> I have a 8gb pendrive
<hateball> !usb | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<\9> deniljoseph: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<deniljoseph> Lemme try
<Village> What proxy soft i need use that restreaming this stream http://iptv.xxxxx.xx/public/public/2000.ts ?
<pseubodot> Upgraded to 16.04 (yay), went fairly smoothly (yay), but on reboot into the new system I seem to have lost hardware video accelleration (radeon module won't insert, gives unknown symbol error) and I seem to be running the frame buffer for vmware in the meantime (slow).
<kallo82> Hello All
<kallo82> i have two problems with my ubuntu 16.04
<kallo82> Is this the right channel to write my questions ?
<auronandace> indeed
<kallo82> First one that i have been seeing a toast notification that i have new urgent OS update , but when i run update it says im up to date
<kallo82> is this something i have to be concerned about ?
<pseubodot> kallo82: do you get this message consistently?
<auronandace> kallo82: how are you trying to update?
<kallo82> everytime i boot
<kallo82> No
<kallo82> it just appears right up on the right corner
<DJones> kallo82: Can you open software centre, click on the updates tab, then the upwardarrow in the star shape, that should tell you what packages are there for upgrade
<DJones> I get the same warning message at boot, and there's a package libjpeg-turbo-progs being held back, doesn't seem to matter on my system though
<kallo82> DJones: i clicked there i found OS update : enhance performance ....etc , i clicked on it and it disappeared
<kallo82> Now it says (up to date)
<kallo82> was there any partial update ?
<DJones> Hopefully  thats sorted it, mine just stays there because of version conflict
<kallo82> Ok the other issue that sometimes when i boot , wifi connection is lost , i dont see enable wireless , only enable networking and im only able to connect using cable
<kallo82> sometimes i have to reboot several times to get that wifi back
<hateball> kallo82: try restarting just networking
<hateball> there seems to be some bug where networkmanager tries to start too early or something
<hateball> kallo82: sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<hateball> or network-manager.service
<kallo82> hateball: thank you so much ill try that out
<Xaseron> How can i purge packages instead of running fix broken?
<hateball> kallo82: I have the same problem, just havent bothered digging into it since restarting the service is a quick enough fix
<kallo82> hateball: are you on skylake laptop ?
<katerina_> kallo82: I am , namely Delll xps 9350 and I have the same issue. ( the restart of the network-manager works for me as well )
<deniljoseph> \9, can i burn to an pen drive using windows image disc burner
<\9> probably? never used it but if it supports disc images then it should be fine
<thor_> recovery after the classic nvidia driver issues. ubuntu 16.04. but I cant log in, becuase the screen is blinking and I cant type anything. have anyone here experienced that problem? How do I get access to my root account now?
<urm8> hello!
<urm8> anyone woken here?
<MarderIII> zzzzz
<vy> Hi all! How can I check whether I have full disk encryption or not?
<urm8> people, where do I get newest info about Snappy, including forum discussions on building and stuff like that?
<FjordPrefect> After switching to 16.04, the laptop consumes too much power when in sleep. Any ideas why?
<Pici> urm8: #snappy would be a good place to start
<thor_> anyone experience the login issues when there is no xserver? blinking text, and impossible to type.
<thor_> cant seem to get past this problem with 16.04. no xserver, which is okay, but login is blinking. so there is no way to log in. seems a little strange.
<zykotick9> vy: "mount | grep mapper" is / mounted from a /dev/mapper/FOO ?
<vy> zykotick9: "mount | grep mapper" returns empty.
<zykotick9> vy: i don't think you're using FDE then...
<vy> zykotick9: And this is "mount" output: http://pastebin.com/UKDLCYHg
<zykotick9> vy: sorry, i won't go to pastebin.com...  paste.ubuntu.com is an alternative
<vy> zykotick9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16188612/
<zykotick9> vy: "/dev/sda2 on / .. type ext4 .." you're NOT using excryption
<vy> zykotick9: Not even /home?
<zykotick9> vy: sorry, i should say you're NOT using FDE, i have NO idea what that "home directory" encryption looks like...
<deniljoseph> \9, any third party app u know ??? For burning iso
<\9> not particularly. I haven't had to burn isos on windows for eternities
<Pici> !burning | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<deniljoseph> Not cd or dvd
<deniljoseph> It's usb flash drive
<MarderIII> unetbootin
<ChunkzZ> deniljoseph, can't you just DD it? "sudo dd bs=8M if=/file/location/ of=/usb/location"
<ChunkzZ> that's if you're using usb, dunno about cd's/dvd's
<ali_> guys MAC OS X or ubuntu for programmers?
<ChunkzZ> ali_, ubuntu
<Pici> ali_: You're in #ubuntu, what sort of answer do you expect we'll give?
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, never heard dd-ing to cds/dvds
<ChunkzZ> yeah that's what i mean BluesKaj
<ChunkzZ> if he's using usb, just dd it. cd's and dvd's, dunno
<BluesKaj> ChunkzZ, ok got it
 * zykotick9 would suggest using cp over dd for USB... but ymmv
<CausaMortis> help. how do I go from noob to guru in the shortest possible time without neglecting my girlfriend
<CausaMortis> x]
<thor_> ali_: doesnt matter if its programming. less hassle with Mac. Depends on what you prefer. as for graphics, PS runs fine with Play On Linux.
<ChunkzZ> CausaMortis, everything takes time
<donofrio> humm would be intresting if microsoft bought Calanical
<CausaMortis> ChunkzZ, any good reads you would recommend? im a book lover
<Jakey3> is there any way to mody status of a file in terminal
<Jakey3> modify
<thor_> CausaMortis: if you dont have the time, maybe your girlfriend is the problem.
<Jakey3> like the birthdate
<CausaMortis> ChunkzZ, currently going over http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ and with a background in web development I seem to be able to master a lot of the concepts quite rapidly
<CausaMortis> ChunkzZ, I guess understanding the filesystem, roles and basics such as that should be more than enough to get me on my way
<Jakey3> linuxacademy is pretty good
<ChunkzZ> CausaMortis, people "advanced" with linux still learn new things...
<CausaMortis> of course they are :) never too old to learn and never done learning
<KSX> Hey,i just downloaded ubuntu and when i booted to usb, i clicked "check the disk for defects" and i got 2 errors, i checked sha256 before using pendrivelinux to make a bootable usb, should i ignore those errors and install the os anyway?
<CausaMortis> I want to get to the point where it no longer feels like im mindlessly copy pasta'ing bash commands and actually understand what I am doing :p
<Jakey3> anyone know if you can modify a file birthdate on linux
<tim241> no
<CausaMortis> thor_, haha only time and neglect will tell
<tgm4883> Jakey3: my understanding is you can't, because the kernel doesn't provide an API to do so
<dctro> CausaMortis same here :( i wonder how long till i get there tho. lol
<Jakey3> tgm4883, ok thanks
<CausaMortis> dctro, :x glad to have you with us bro
<dctro> yeah thanks :)
<CausaMortis> anyone else here that used linuxacademy?
<CausaMortis> would recommend?
<dctro> i think i would try
<ryneke> hey everybody since i'm on ubuntu gnome 16.04 the text color of the youtube search bar seems to be the same as the background, meaning that i can't see what i type there - any help?
<ryneke> i'm running the global dark theme btw
<kepler-> hey all. quick question about dual booting. i popped opensuse on another partition, and os-probe sees it there. i elected not to install a boot statement for opensuse, so i wouldn't over write my ubuntu one. how can i add opensuse to my selection of OSes on boot?
<kepler-> i ran update-grub to no avail
<dctro> i have never tried that ryneke but it should be somewhere in theme settings of the browser
<zykotick9> kepler-: if you ran "sudo update-grug" that _should_ be all you need?  best of luck.
<ryneke> dctro: hm ok. i'm using firefox where are the theme settings?
<zykotick9> ^^ s/update-grug/update-grub/
<kepler-> zykotick9, it doesn't show up with update-grub :(
<cfhowlett> ryneke, right click on the hamburger menu, lower left "themes"
<zykotick9> kepler-: i have no idea why?  best of luck.
<ali_> is anyone using mac OSX ?
<cfhowlett> ali_, don't be daft.  go to #osx for support and stop trolling
<ryneke> cfhowlett: i don't have that
<akik> kepler-: did you find the grub commands to boot opensuse? if so you could add them to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<kepler-> akik, i have not. i was thinking os-prober/grub-update would. ill research, thanks!
<akik> kepler-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/CustomMenus
<ali_> I have installed ubuntu 16.04. Do I need to install anything additional?
<cfhowlett> ryneke, far right http://imgur.com/E6FlgBC
<cfhowlett> left click on it
<ali_> I have installed ubuntu 16.04. Do I need to install anything additional?
<ryneke> cfhowlett: yeah i know the menu but there's no "themes" to click when i open the hamburger menu...
<vincenzo> qualcuno parla italiano
<Pici> ali_: You don't need to do anything else.  Why do you ask?
<Pici> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ali_> Pici, its my first time installing ubuntu
<ali_> and I have no idea whether I need to install drivers or no
<Pici> ali_: Are things working?
<ryneke> cfhowlett: wait i found the appearance-option in addons but it doesn't let me do anything except choosing other themes
<cfhowlett> which is precisely what you asked for ??
<\9> ali_: you don't need to install drivers unless you know you need to
<ali_> actually videos are not streaming on firefox
<ali_> only on chrome
<ryneke> cfhowlett: so sry for the misunderstanding i'm just trying to find out, why i can't see what i'm typing in youtube. must be something related to the gnome global dark theme
<cfhowlett> ryneke, no apology necessary, I did not catch that earlier.  try a lighter theme?
<ali_> actually videos are not streaming on firefox
<ali_> only on chrome they are working fine
<\9> that doesn't sound like a driver problem
<cfhowlett> probably flash related.  try youtube on html5
<ryneke> cfhowlett: yea i will have a look around. also, i finally found a post concerning the issue thank you anyways!
<cfhowlett> ryneke, happy2help!
<ali_> then what problem could it e
<ali_> be
<cfhowlett> ali_, try youtube on html5
<akik> isn't youtube all html5 already?
<ali_> youtube is working
<ali_> other links
<ali_> aren't
<ali_> and they are working quite well on chrome
<BenderRodriguez> I created a bridged interface and it's pingable from my router but not from another subnet
<MarderIII> or try mps-yotube
<ali_> duhh
<ali_> utube works fine
<ali_> \other streaming links dont
<ali_> it shows white screen
<akik> ali_: please identify the broken link then check that you have flashplugin-installer installed
<akik> ali_: chrome has a built-in flash player
<mrasker> hello,
<ali_> hi
<ali_> How to install tweetdeck in ubuntu
<_3by8> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu in a VM and connecting to it with SSH for my development environment. I'm playing around in VIM and I'm trying to get the colors right. After tweaking it a little bit, everything looks great when I connect via SSH but the colors in VIM are all off when I use the VM directly. I'm assuming it has something to do with the terminal being in some sort of 8-bit mode, how can I fix that?
<mrasker> i have installed ubuntu 16.04 and i'm not able to install google earth 64 bit even following the exsting tutorials :(
<mrasker> could anybody help me?
<_3by8> mrasker: what errors are you getting?
<MrARM> _3by8: no errors, just the PC doesn't seem to see the adapter
<mrasker> something abou a dependencie lbs-core
<MrARM> oops
<MrARM> stupid client
<_3by8> mrasker: have you tried installing that dependency?
<mrasker> it seems that it doesn't exist for 16.04
<laszlof> Recently upgraded to 16.04. Odd issue now. My Ctrl button isnt registering. I cannot Ctrl+C or any other combination without capslock being on. Anyone seen this before?
<ali_> How to install tweetdeck in ubuntu
<ali_> anyone?
<_3by8> mrasker: what's the exact dependency it's asking for?
<mrasker> lbs-core
<Pici> mrasker: you mean lsb-core?
<Pici> mrasker: interestingly enough, if you do mean lsb-core, we were just discussing this in another channel.  Ubuntu (and debian) have dropped lsb support.
<_3by8> mrasker: lsb-core?
<Pici> mrasker: you'll need to wait for Google to fix their pacakges for 16.04
<akik> mrasker: it's a bit weird installation for google earth. first install googleearth-package, then run make-googleearth-package as your user
<teward> mrasker: lsb-core and most of the lsb packages have been dropped in Debian and Ubuntu - you'll have to wait for whatever provider of the package to update the package.
<teward> as Pici said and I missed :)
<_3by8> Can someone please help me with my VIM colorscheme? T_T VIM is black and white in my VM terminal...
<akik> mrasker: you can use apt -f install to install the missing dependencies
<Pici> _3by8: #vim might be a better place to ask.
<teward> akik: that won't work if it depends on 'lsb-core'
<mrasker> :(
<_3by8> Pici: sure, might be a good place to ask but I think the problem is the terminal, not VIM. It looks fine if I use SSH but I think the default terminal is the problem... like it's not allowing 256 colors or something.
<teward> mrasker: most likely you'll have to wait for Google to update their packages
<akik> ubuntu has dropped lsb support?
<teward> akik: to quote Pici: [2016-05-02 10:05:32] <Pici> mrasker: interestingly enough, if you do mean lsb-core, we were just discussing this in another channel.  Ubuntu (and debian) have dropped lsb support
<akik> the fragmentation is strong with linux
<kriszta3> hi
<laszlof> Recently upgraded to 16.04. Odd issue now. My Ctrl button isnt registering. I cannot Ctrl+C or any other combination without capslock being on. Anyone seen this before?
<kriszta3> laci on ra ird aneved
<yoga2016> An uncaught exception was raised:
<yoga2016> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'   -
<yoga2016> what it is?
<Araujo1914> mrasker, did it used to run before upgrading to 16.04??
<ali_> How to install tweetdeck in ubuntu
<ali_> anyone?
<xangua> ali_: open tweet deck website
<CarlFK> do-release-upgrade looks at a /etc/something  to see if it should check for updates.  I found this a week ago. anyone know what I found?
<Pici> CarlFK: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<xangua> If what you're looking is for a desktop Twitter client ali_ How to Install Corebird Twitter Client on Ubuntu 15.10 & 16.04 - OMG! Ubuntu! (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/install-linux-twitter-app-corebird-on-ubuntu)
<CarlFK> Pici: yes, that.  thank you.  currently mine is Prompt=never
<kriszta3> carl say yes
<kriszta3> :)
<akik> mrasker: there's a note on ubuntuforums.org that if you install lsb-security and lsb-core from debian, you'll be able to install googleearth. this might not be the wisest of ideas
<anonym> hola
<Neeps> Hi. how can i get this http://i.stack.imgur.com/TgLwp.png away? I have no checkbox.
<derjur> is it normal for a mouse back button to not work out of the box?
<derjur> i'm familiar with doing xorg.conf hacking to get it working, but figured with it being 2016 and all, that i didn't have to still do that
<anonym>  #drone
<lotuspsychje> derjur: what kind of mouse and ubuntu version?
<derjur> 16.04, and it's a very standard logitech g5
<derjur> g500 rather.
<derjur> pretty sure in recent ubuntu versions that it worked right away
<lotuspsychje> derjur: you mean like 14.04?
<derjur> i do'nt recall the version now.  i've been running 14.04 in aws for servers
<derjur> i would expect to have to configure it manually in arch, or freebsd, but figured ubuntu might have a way of doing it automatically by now
<lotuspsychje> derjur: did you clean install or upgrade 16.04?
<kriszta3> i need op
<lotuspsychje> kriszta3: whats going on?
<derjur> clean install
<kriszta3> ican change topic if i have op
<lotuspsychje> derjur: all i find are some ols threads to do it the manual way..perhaps consider a new !bug?
<Pici> kriszta3: Are you asking about changing the topic in #ubuntu?
<jackcom> i can use ubuntu with android?
<kriszta3> pici i aking  that
<lotuspsychje> jackcom: can you define what you want exactly?
<Pici> kriszta3: Well this channel already has operators and the topic doesn't need to change. Sorry.
<jackcom> yeah i want use ubuntu with samll screen of android phone. lotuspsychje
<jackcom> small
<lotuspsychje> !touch | jackcom
<ubottu> jackcom: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<jackcom> laptop is too big
<lerner> how do I unmount an encrypted hdd?
<kriszta3> pici i need op
<derjur> lotuspsychje: but my question is that it SHOULD work, right?
<pseubodot> Has anyone else had the radeon module not work in 16.04?
<jackcom> thanks lotuspsychje
<Pici> kriszta3: no you don't.
<derjur> i just wanted to avoid unnecessary troubleshooting...
<kriszta3> i had radeon
<lotuspsychje> derjur: if something doesnt work where it 'should' thats where to bugs come in handy
<pseubodot> kriszta3: I get "kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='off'" when I try to modprobe radeon
<derjur> well, i'll dig in a bit deeper first
<lerner> dev/mapper lists the volume and the enclosed encrypted directory
<pseubodot> kriszta3: not sure what to check next
<lotuspsychje> derjur: you did a clean install, with internet enabled? updates during setup?
<derjur> aye
<lerner> but if I just click unmount the unit keeps spinning
<derjur> but i did start with openbox... so i may have done something silly
<lotuspsychje> derjur: you would help the community with a bug
<lotuspsychje> derjur: oh, you might consider to test a 16.04 liveusb then and test mouse
<derjur> assuming it IS a bug
<kriszta3> i need  wine
<lotuspsychje> derjur: well before we assume, you could test a live, to check
<kriszta3> :)
<derjur> yeah, that's the plan next
<derjur> then another fresh install
<derjur> then a bug.
<derjur> ^_^
<lotuspsychje> derjur: if not working yet !bug
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<F-L-Y-E-R> Hello, is it possible to run Ubuntu as virtual machine if I have it installed on one of my HDDs?
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: yes
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: but it will be a spearate install on the VM
<F-L-Y-E-R> sompis, I normally boot it but I just want to find out if it's possible to run it as VM and still use my default Windows
<panofscouse> how reliable is the exfat support in 16.04?
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: you want to be able to run a VM using the existing HDD as the VM HDD?
<F-L-Y-E-R> somsip, sorry no I have windows on one SSD and ubuntu on other SSD
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: so summarise what you want to do
<F-L-Y-E-R> somsip, I want to find out if I can use windows and run ubuntu that is on other ext4 dedicated SSD as VM
<F-L-Y-E-R> somsip, because normally windows can't read ext4 partition
<deniljoseph> I have created an bootable usb using iso to usb can some one help me to set up dual boot
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: http://askubuntu.com/questions/571965/using-a-physical-hard-drive-pariition-as-a-virtualbox-vm-and-as-a-bootable-parti
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: like that?
<deniljoseph> \9,
<\9> hi
<deniljoseph> Hi
<deniljoseph> Bro i created a bootable USB
<\9> oki
<deniljoseph> What's next
<F-L-Y-E-R> somsip, yes I think that's what I am looking for, thanks
<panofscouse> is exfat in ubuntu stable?
<\9> deniljoseph: now stick it into your computer and reboot. depending on the bios settings the computer may or may not boot from it
<\9> deniljoseph: the startup screen often mentions a keystroke for editing the boot load order-- oh wait this is in win 10
<deniljoseph> Yea i m on win 10
<deniljoseph> I m doing in my lap
<deniljoseph> I left the pc
<\9> deniljoseph: I don't know how win 10 does it but at least on win 8 I had to hold shift while pressing reboot
<\9> then it lets you boot from a device
<deniljoseph> As soon as it boot what do i do
<\9> when it boots select to try ubuntu and it gives you a live session
<\9> there you can use hexchat to connect to irc again
<meong> ask: Ubuntu 16.04 doesn't have QUCS package hah?
<MonkeyDust> !find qucs
<ubottu> File qucs found in fvwm-crystal, mate-icon-theme-faenza, ubuntukylin-theme
<MonkeyDust> meong  maybe it has something similar or better ... what is qucs?
<meong> QUCS for circuit simulator
<lotuspsychje> meong: http://qucs.sourceforge.net/download.html
<panofscouse> whats the best filesystem choice for a 128gb usb drive under ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | meong the risks of adding ppa:
<ubottu> meong the risks of adding ppa:: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<meong> just upgrade from 14.04 and QUCS PPA missing xenial package
<lotuspsychje> !info qucs trusty
<ubottu> Package qucs does not exist in trusty
<MonkeyDust> meong  maybe the ppa isnt ready for xenial, ask/inform the maintainer
<meong> ok
<lotuspsychje> panofscouse: ssd?
<meong> maybe they need time, i just use older version from windos version
<lotuspsychje> panofscouse: or just usb stick storage? what will be your use of it?
<panofscouse> am i mute?
<panofscouse> lotuspsychje, no just a flash drive?
<panofscouse> lotuspsychje, its currently exfat and i was wondering if that was a sane choice
<panofscouse> leaving it in the side of my laptop for extended storage, music photos videos and such
<lotuspsychje> panofscouse: no exchange with other Os ever?
<panofscouse> well, not sure, but "stay compatible, stay happy"
<blip-> hi all, I'm trying to setup OpenVPN server on Ubuntu 14.04 64bit... they have a 14.04 package on https://openvpn.net
<lotuspsychje> panofscouse: if you want it compatible with windows perhaps choose ntfs?
<akik> panofscouse: linux can read ntfs and windows can read ext (with ext2fsd)
<blip-> however it told me when attempting to install that the package is of low quality.  any idea what i should do ?
<akik> panofscouse: read/write i should add
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<blip-> lotuspsychje, thats just for client as i understand.  this page talks about a "community version" of openvpn server.  is the one from openvpn another version ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<panofscouse> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks. at the risk of banging on, is exfat a sensible choice or not? (it's currently exfat and nearly full)
<F-L-Y-E-R> somsip, but it's not that straighforward correct? If that's a lot of stuff to do I just might leave it as it is
<somsip> F-L-Y-E-R: not straightforward, no. Probably other ways to do what you want that are easier/safer
<reisio> you could pay me $50k to do it, it'd be safe as a baby's safe behind :p
<donofrio> is this still neded when we are running 4.4.0.21 these days - http://ppcluddite.blogspot.com/2015/08/debian-kernel-with-sound-fix.html
<reisio> donofrio: I'd work from the assumption that it isn't, until you find evidence it is
<donofrio> well I got no sound so... ;(
<donofrio> 16.10 powerpc fwiw
<reisio> so give it a try
<lotuspsychje> panofscouse: will work fine also, but always remember to make backups right :p
<reisio> must be some beautiful machine
<panofscouse> lotuspsychje, yes indeedy - thanks man
<donofrio> reisio, give what a try, my link showed that someone needed to load an older imlinz type of boot option
<donofrio> 3.x kernel looked like
<donofrio> I want sound working but in this kernel 4.4.0-21
<lotuspsychje> !yakkety | donofrio
<lotuspsychje> !yak
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  i guess yakkety yak is not the official name
<ubottu> donofrio: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !16.10
<donofrio> 16.10 is yakkety yes
<MonkeyDust> oh well
<lotuspsychje> lil lag :p
<donofrio> 16.04 does the same fwiw
<donofrio> anyone else here run powerpc and had no sound did you figure out a way to get it working?
<dmurray> netsplit?
<MonkeyDust> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<reisio> dmurray: maybe? :p
<donofrio> anyone else here run powerpc and had no sound did you figure out a way to get it working?
<reisio> donofrio: did you try your blog's solution?
<donofrio> reisio, I've been trying but something not right or somethin....
<wooooods> hello
<wooooods> how do i recover a file after deleting it
<reisio> wooooods: how'd you delete it?
<wooooods> using testdisk but quickly froom that location only ?
<wooooods> instead of searching the entire hdd
<wooooods> reisio what do you mean how'd i delete it?
<reisio> wooooods: in what manner was it deleted
<wooooods> rm
<wooooods> how do i delete my hard disk files which are reoved using rm ? as i dont want any recoverable data on my hdd?
<reisio> wooooods: so... you want to be sure the data is gone, or recover it?
<Tipping_Fedora_> Hey, can anyone point me to the ubuntu debootstrap for the latest release?
<wooooods> anyone knows how to delete removed files on hdd?
<dmurray> write zeroes to it
<teward> wooooods: overwrite the drive with zeroes
<teward> or random data
<reisio> random is a waste of time
<wooooods> anyone knows how to only shred removed files on hdd?
<dmurray> DOD 128 PASS ZERO WRITE
<k1l_> wooooods: "overwrite" those with other data. like random or zeros.
<teward> reisio: "or" is exclusive, not inclusive ;)
<teward> wooooods: stop repeating
<k1l_> wooooods: or use "shred" in first place to remove
<OerHeks> no-one can remove deleted files.
<Tipping_Fedora> Hey, can anyone point me to the ubuntu debootstrap for the latest release?
<MonkeyDust> wooooods  in a terminal, type srm, then follow instructions
<dmurray> http://www.killdisk.com/dod.htm
<reisio> teward: random is a waste of time, no matter what you said :D
<reisio> dmurray: even more of a waste of time
<reisio> what k1l_ said would be the ordinary way
<reisio> you can even use shred -n 1
<wooooods> god, reisio i want to recover my files only to shred them, from where it was present??? ONLY shred the files without pointers??
<reisio> wooooods: try sfill form secure-delete
<reisio> wooooods: try sfill from secure-delete
<reisio> and in future just use shred on the particular file
<reisio> or better yet, have your entire system encrypted in the first place
<wooooods> reisio, secure delete?? that is like shred, it doesnt remove tons of hidden files without pointers?????
<kriszta3> files exists
<kriszta3> ixists
<reisio> wooooods: secure-delete is a package, one of the tools it provides is 'sfill', which is what you want
<reisio> wooooods: which is what you want this one time in this odd situation you've put yourself in
<k1l_> wooooods: its not clear what you actually want since you ask about recovering and deleting at the same time
<reisio> in the future you'll want 'shred', or to simply use encryption ahead of time
<wooooods> god, i want to remove the rm * removed files, to make them unrecoverable, without shredding the entire hdd partiton, ONLY the recoverable files without pointers??
<wooooods> who is the OP here??
<wooooods> Drone are you?
<MonkeyDust> wooooods  calm down
<Pici> wooooods: does it matter?
<kriszta3> files exists
<reisio> wooooods: I told you how to do that
<k1l_> wooooods: that is not an easy task. you would have to look at FS specifics like inodes etc.
<reisio> that is the exact task that 'sfill' accomplishes
<k1l_> wooooods: imho best is to write 0s to that partition.
<kappa1> hi
<kriszta3> files ixists
<lotuspsychje> kriszta3: can we help you?
<wooooods> MonkeyDust: do you know any procedure how to shred the recoverable data, by shredding ONLY that data???
<reisio> based on his level of paranoia, following an encrypted backup, that might indeed be best :p
<kappa1> why I haven't been asked to upgrade to the new ubuntu version?
<seefood> evening, jolks! Just installed Xenial, and after 21 years with GNU/Linux, it's the first install on a Mac. Is this the right place to ask about its quirks? E.G. I can't shut down (or reboot), it just blinks the white-orange dots forever.
<ropo> when's ubuntu gonna change the folder colors... aaahh
<lotuspsychje> kappa1: are you on 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> wooooods  try secure-delete
<kappa1> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | kappa1
<ubottu> kappa1: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<wooooods> ok, which option? MonkeyDust
<reisio> wooooods: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1358144
<kappa1> lotuspsychje, so it is not advisable to upgrade now?
<reisio> ropo: when you tell it to?
<lotuspsychje> kappa1: if you want it the lts way, no
<kappa1> ok
<ropo> reisio, can we change it?
<seefood> kappa1: sure, go ahead :) you have nothing to lose but you data...
<reisio> ropo: you can change anything at all
<ropo> so how do i do that?
<reisio> ropo: the colors of "folder" icons?
<ropo> yes
<seefood> retry - Ubunto on Mac HW >> Evening, folks! Just installed Xenial, and after 21 years with GNU/Linux, it's the first install on a Mac. Is this the right place to ask about its quirks? E.G. I can't shut down (or reboot), it just blinks the white-orange dots forever.
<ropo> it's somewhat orange by default
<lotuspsychje> seefood: press F1 to see shutdown text
<kriszta3> then install 14.04. it will ixists
<seefood> lotuspsychje: nothing there but the prompt. the kernel tty (I think F8) is not useful either.
<lotuspsychje> !who | kriszta3
<ubottu> kriszta3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<reisio> ropo: you can change the themes and icon sets from system prefs
<reisio> ropo: unity-tweak-tool has a set of ways to change them, too
<reisio> ropo: probably hundreds of alternative themes & icon sets in the repos; and a number preinstalled
<ropo> ok
<lotuspsychje> seefood: try to change grub from "quiet splash" to "" and update-grub after, reboot and shutdown to see text shutdown
<lotuspsychje> seefood: would be usefull to know the error where its stuck
<seefood> lotuspsychje: sounds like a plan. you're saying it will show me something not already in the logs or tty8?
<lotuspsychje> seefood: did you find some relevant text that freezes yet perhaps?
<seefood> lotuspsychje: no freezes as far as I can tell. the Ubuntu logo dots keep blinking, so userspace is not stuck.
<lotuspsychje> seefood: does it matter if you sudo halt -p ?
<seefood> lotuspsychje: I'll reboot and try that too.
<lotuspsychje> seefood: ok good luck
<wooooods> hw do i recover data??
<wooooods> from that directory only???
<k1l_> wooooods: that doesnt work. since its deleted (while deleting means the FS forgets where the data was stored) you can only look at the FS level if there is data that looks like data and recover that.
<lotuspsychje> wooooods: tell us first what you really want: recover your data, or zero your drive to prevent data recovery?
<k1l_> wooooods: so technically its "on the partition" and not "on that directory" for deleted data
<deniljoseph> I need personal assistance for installing ubuntu who can help me
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  what goes wrong when you try
<mjayk> deniljoseph: best just asking a specific question and someone will answer :)
<lotuspsychje> \9: if your awake ^
<deniljoseph> It doesn't boot from usn
<deniljoseph> Usb
<deniljoseph> I burned the iso
<ColinB> Newly installed 16.04 across three machines on local network. Any idea why .bashrc isn't being read when I ssh in to one machine from another? Its working fine when I log in on the console, and I can simply '. .bashrc' once logged in....  Command line is 'ssh -Y hostname.local'
<davido_> That could be a BIOS setting (boot order may need to be set to include USB, and to prioritize it ahead of a hard drive)
<deniljoseph> Oh
<deniljoseph> Can you tell me the possible steps to do so
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: is your system uefi?
<deniljoseph> Yeah
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<deniljoseph> I disabled fast boot
<ropo> how to change all the folders icon at once?
<ropo> in terminal
<arkabyte> hello, can I ask questions about Ubuntu Make here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<kriszta3> i need op
<BenderRodriguez> kriszta3: I too need op
<BenderRodriguez> arkabyte: ask
<Pici> kriszta3: you aren't getting it, so stop asking.
<arkabyte> ok, so I have been trying to install Android Studio with Ubuntu Make, when I try the command, "umake android" that is, I am getting this output, "ERROR: We were expecting to find a license on the download page, we didn't."
<OerHeks> arkabyte, known issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-make/+bug/1575330 but the fix is > " umake android --accept-license " ( found on http://askubuntu.com/questions/755497/error-in-installing-android-studio-using-ubuntu-make ) and works, i run it now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575330 in ubuntu-make (Ubuntu) "Missing license on the download page" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16191121/
<kenshin_> Hi to everyone. Anyone can give me a clue as to what to do after the update changed php 5.6 to php 7, and the local apache responses are php code?
<reisio> kenshin_: what ubuntu version?
<deniljoseph> Managed to boot from usb but in grub it didnt show windows
<deniljoseph> I just tested though
<deniljoseph> Didnt install
<deniljoseph> What do i do now
<deniljoseph> \9,
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  are you now in ubuntu?
<deniljoseph> No i removed the usb drive and rebooted back to windows
<arkabyte> OerHeks, Thanks! seems to work now :D but the real question is why the Manpage of umake or even the Wiki doesn't have any info about this :P
<\9> if you boot from usb of course it doesn't give the windows option
<reisio> arkabyte: 'bout what?
<\9> the option becomes available to you once you actually install
<\9> or rather
<deniljoseph> Could u tell me what partitiona do i make
<\9> well the boot menu should give the 'boot from hard disk' option
<arkabyte> reisio, about the, "--accept-license" flag
<\9> the install provides partitioning solutions
<\9> installer
<\9> and you can always partition it yourself
<reisio> arkabyte: of 'umake'?
<arkabyte> reisio, yes
<deniljoseph> I changed the priorities of boot menu
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  do you have free space on your hard disk?
<deniljoseph> Yea i have 382gb left now
<deniljoseph> @monkeydust
<kenshin_> reisio: Ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  ok, first boot into ubuntu live session and then ask again
<reisio> arkabyte: yeah, seems the man itself is just a copy of the sparse --help output :p
<deniljoseph> Ok rebooting
<reisio> presumably if it's interpreted code you can grep it for all the actual arguments it can parse
<deniljoseph> I clicked try ubuntu without installing
<reisio> kenshin_: and you updated from what version?
<deniljoseph> Yea I m in @ MonkeyDust
<deniljoseph> Whats next
<kenshin_> reisio: I upgraded from Ubuntu 15.10
<reisio> kenshin_: okay; and you use php for what exactly?
<reisio> kenshin_: casual/personal stuff?
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  ok, what goes wrong from here?
<deniljoseph> I want to install ubuntu
<deniljoseph> Not the try session
<deniljoseph> Whats next
<kenshin_> reisio: I use it for web development
<deniljoseph> Idk whats next
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  click the install icon
<kenshin_> ement
<deniljoseph> Clicked
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  now follow instructions, takes about 15 minutes
<deniljoseph> English i selected
<reisio> kenshin_: you probably just need to reconfigure your apache confs so php is parsed again
<arkabyte> reisio, yep, the Man page seems to contain very little extra content compared to the "--help" output
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  yes, we know the steps, don't have to describe them
<reisio> kenshin_: were you using mod_php? Is it installed at this time?
<deniljoseph> It asks unmount partitions
<deniljoseph> Dev/sda
<kenshin_> reisio: I'm kind of new to this. How do I check mod_php?
<deniljoseph> What do i click yes or no
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  click yes
<deniljoseph> Ok bro
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  i'm not 'bro'
<deniljoseph> Are u on whatsapp or facebook
<deniljoseph> Its so hard to chat over here
<deniljoseph> Oh sorry
<deniljoseph> Sis
<tgm4883> deniljoseph: have you looked at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust what do i click now alongside windows boot manager or something else
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  i'm not 'Sis', tgm4883 will take it from herre
<kenshin_> reisio: in /etc/apache2/mods-available there are a lot of php5.* files. An those are the only listed after a grep -r "php"
<deniljoseph> I m so sorry could u please help me
<tgm4883> deniljoseph: have you looked at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<reisio> kenshin_: you have been using php with apache, correct?
<kenshin_> reisio: besides sites-available/default-ssl.conf and mods-available/dir.conf. Yes I have been using php with apache
<reisio> kenshin_: does this output anything? dpkg -L libapache2-mod-php7
<arkabyte> I wonder if anyone can add the info about "--accept-license" in the Ubuntu Make Wiki
<reisio> kenshin_: actually, run this instead: dpkg -l | grep -i 'mod-php'
<reisio> arkabyte: if you wanted to be real nice, you could make a man page and file a bug on launchpad
<kenshin_> reisio: Mmh. It says it's not installed. It shows the libapache2-mod-php5
<reisio> but my _guess_ is that the kind of devs that have made this man page might even be too lazy to accept one donated to them :p
<freeone3000> What's a good VPN client that does L2TP-PSK for 16.04?
<reisio> kenshin_: okay, see if (re-)installing libapache2-mod-php and/or libapache2-mod-php7.0 and then restarting the apache2 service fixes it
<ali_> while installing from software center, it is still stuck on installing
<ali_> what to do
<ali_> 3 softwares stuck
<ali_> since hour
<denil> I clicked somethings else idk what to do now
<denil> Any one plz
<notmabus> so i have something running on 5800/5900, appears to be vnc, but i can't connect to it. whats up with the default vnc deployment on 14.04, any tricks to connecting?
<pande> hi all
<denil> \9,  MonkeyDust. Guys please
<pande> anyone for support?
<currlyears> well, I used get-apt install to install gnome a few days ago, and then selected it as my file manager.  It told me I had to reboot, so I restarted my machine.  Ubuntu will not boot.  The Live-DVD wouldn't boot.  My BIOS deosn't see the HDDs when
<Pici> Sure, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<arkabyte> reisio, Thanks for the suggestion :D
<kriszta3> and white
<currlyears> it starts up, (see = detect),, but in setup, onlyi the HDDs show up, so I couldn't load my boot DVD  )-:
<MonkeyDust> kriszta3  are you a bot?
<BlankSpace> alexportable is funny nick
<currlyears> My BIOS is still acting up, every time I restart is behaves differentlly, but I finally got Live-DVD to boot.   *sigh*
<kenshin_> reisio: I did installed libapache2-mod-php and now dpkg -l | grep "mod-php", shows mod-php5 mod-php7.0 and mod-php. But after restarting apache localhost/x.php keeps geting php code
<currlyears> and install won't work.  On the first screen (where you select whether to download updates while installing,anfd whether to install some 3rd party software, it never enable the "Continue" button.   *WTF*?????
<quadruple> hi, I have an ubuntu 14.04 VM and if I open and close a new window a "nautilus --new-window" process with ~90% cpu load keeps alive. can u help me?
<arkabyte> !funny | BlankSpace
<ubottu> BlankSpace: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<reisio> kenshin_: you probably don't want mod-php5 installed
<Hume2> Hello, don't you know why I have terrible slow connection in Ubunutu 16.04?
<Hume2> In 14.04 it was fine.
<MonkeyDust> Hume2  cable or wifi?
<currlyears> BTW< I am using 14.04.4 LTS
<Hume2> MonkeyDust: wifi
<sreejesh> hi
<reisio> 'lo
<sreejesh> where
<currlyears> hello?
<sreejesh> name
<sreejesh> tell me
<sreejesh> more
<currlyears> name?
<sreejesh> wat happened
<currlyears> you are in IRC, sreejsh, notCLI
<currlyears> can anyone offer any wisdom?
<lotuspsychje> currlyears: on what?
<currlyears> reisio?
<DJones> sreejesh: This channel is for Ubuntu support, if you have a question, just ask the question
<quadruple> hi, I have an ubuntu 14.04 VM and if I open and close a new window a "nautilus --new-window" process with ~90% cpu load keeps alive. can u help me?
<zykotick9> quadruple: does it eventually stop?  what is it that's running with high cpu usage (you can use top, or install htop) to find out.  good luck.
<ColinB> Newly installed 16.04 across three machines on local network. Any idea why .bashrc isn't being read when I ssh in to one machine from another? Its working fine when I log in on the console, and I can simply '. .bashrc' once logged in....  Command line is 'ssh -Y hostname.local'
<OerHeks> the .bashrc is not sourced when you log in using SSH. You need to source it in your .bash_profile, AFAIK
<zykotick9> ColinB: check that .bashrc is being referenced in the .profile of the machine with issue.  "grep bashrc ~/.profile"
<OerHeks> see http://stackoverflow.com/questions/820517/bashrc-at-ssh-login
<currlyears> ColinB:  sorry to suggest the obvious, but it is posible somehow your default login script isn't calling bash?
<currlyears> precisely, zykotik9
<derjur> why is my dns server 127.0.1.1?  is ubuntu doing some funky dns stuff now?
<currlyears> hello?  Is anyone seeing what I am typing?
<derjur> currlyears: i see you
<MonkeyDust> currlyears  hit harder on your keys, to make ypurself more visible
<lotuspsychje> lol
<quadruple> zykotick9, I just clicked on the bar for opening a new file manager window and checked the cpu load with top (http://pastebin.com/FYaBtMRP)
<zykotick9> quadruple: sorry, i don't go to pastebin.com, paste.ubuntu.com is an alternative
<regedit> hello
<Hume2> Don't you know why wireless connection is too slow in Ubuntu 16.04 unlike 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: wich chipset?
<regedit> stupid stupid mysql 5.7 broke my release upgrade :(
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: How do I get this info?
<arkabyte> Hume2, are you on a Laptop?
<Hume2> Yes, I am.
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: sudo lshw -C network
<ColinB> Thanks OerHeks, nailed it. No idea why this worked on 12.04, 14.04, 15.04, 15.10... but seems to have changed on 16.04!
<quadruple> zykotick9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16192327/
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: I'll write it you to a pm.
<regedit> at this point i purged away mysql-server* entirely and am simply trying to apt-get update && upgrade, but getting Err:1 ... Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: use pastebin to the channel please
<lotuspsychje> !paste | Hume2
<ubottu> Hume2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hume2> OK
<zykotick9> quadruple: so it is nautilus that's running so "hot".  have you let it run for a while?  does it eventually go down?  <- i'm wondering if it's "indexing" or something...
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16192375/
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: its an atheros, did you clean install 16.04 or upgrade from..?
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: I've installed Ubuntu from flash.
<quadruple> zykotick9, as I said I just opened the window (it opens /home) I saw the command "nautilus --new-window" with htop
<quadruple> zykotick9, and closed it after a few seconds
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: system up to date to latest also?
<zykotick9> Hume2: <sidenote> i've got a Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 _because_ it uses free kenrnel drivers...  it _should_ work fine...  /me has never had issues... but isn't running 16.04  good luck.
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: I've installed all available updates from the software center.
<kenshin_> WThanks
<zykotick9> quadruple: sorry, i don't have any suggestions... good luck.
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: ok doublecheck sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade to doublecheck, and see what zykotick9 suggests also
<currlyears> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> currlyears
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: This will take some time due to my connection.
<squinty> regedit, fwiw, works ok here.  maybe try another server -> Software and Updates -> Download from -> Select best Server (for your current session)
<currlyears> well, I used get-apt install to install gnome a few days ago, and then selected it as my file manager.  It told me I had to reboot, so I restarted my machine.  Ubuntu will not boot.  The Live-DVD wouldn't boot.  My BIOS deosn't see the HDDs when
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: It downloads something...
<regedit> squinty: it's a screen-less server so no GUI
<currlyears> My BIOS is still acting up, every time I restart is behaves differentlly, but I finally got Live-DVD to boot.   *sigh*
<quadruple> zykotick9, with htop (tree mode) I can see following tree: lightdm > lightdm --session-child 12 15 > init --user > nautilus --new-window > (5 times) nautilus --new-window. does this help?
<currlyears> and install won't work.  On the first screen (where you select whether to download updates while installing,anfd whether to install some 3rd party software, it never enable the "Continue" button.   *WTF*?????
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll reboot and try again.
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: ok good luck
<regedit> pinging security.ubuntu.com looks OK from my local machine, but results in "unknown host" on the ubuntu server i'm trying to fix
<currlyears> reisio:  any thoughts?  this is the secone time an insttall of update from ubuntu has f***** my system ove
<SonikkuAmerica> currlyears: weeeeeird.
<currlyears> second
<lotuspsychje> currlyears: best to re-ask your issue with alld etails, ubuntu version,etc step tried, all in one line once in a while to channel
<morsnowski> freecad
<morsnowski> hmm ww
<zykotick9> quadruple: unfortunatly, that doesn't really tell us anything we didn't already now... just shows "nautilus --new-window" is running, probably with 5 child threads for some reason (yet undetermined).
<arkabyte> regedit, looks like a DNS related issue, are you using the same Network in your main machine and the Server?
<quadruple> zykotick9, ok. ty
<regedit> arkabyte: nope, local machine is local, server is online VPS
<regedit> arkabyte: i had some problems upgrading, maybe some important network related packages failed to upgrade/install?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: what kind of server version?
<currlyears> lostus psychje:   I ran sudo  apt-get install gnome, waited through the build, then chose to select gnome as my file manager.  It asked me to reboot, and I restarted, but then wheat I already described to you happened
<regedit> by "upgrading" i mean to release 16.04 from 15.something
<arkabyte> regedit, so pinging 8.8.8.8 working?
<regedit> Network is unreachable
<regedit> hmpf!
<ali__> why softwares that I am installing from software center is stuck>>>
<notmabus> so i have something running on 5800/5900, appears to be vnc, but i can't connect to it. whats up with the default vnc deployment on 14.04, any tricks to connecting?
<ali__> ??
<currlyears> SonikkuAmerica:  yes, and not the first time I have had unusual probems with it\
<ali__> why softwares that I am installing from software center is stuck>>>
<SonikkuAmerica> currlyears: wait, you selected GNOME as your file manager?
<arkabyte> regedit, with 8.8.8.8?
<regedit> arkabyte: yup
<regedit> arkabyte: my provider (digitalocean) is smart and provide an over-the-web console view to the machine as if it were a plugged in console on site
<ali_> why softwares that I am installing from software center is stuck>>>
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> ali__: GNOME Software and Ubuntu Software Centre currently have issues with installing software. I would recommend using AppGrid or Synaptic, or just using [ apt ] from the command line.
<Biff1> upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 now networking And USB port(All) do not work
<ali_> I tried searching :(
<ali_> where to get appgrid and synaptic
<SonikkuAmerica> ali_: This is a known issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt install (appgrid | synaptic) ]
<currlyears> ali_:  generally, if noe on answers it means no one who is active knows the answer.  Sorry
<nacc> Biff1: why would you upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 (and how did you do so?)
<freeone3000> What's the best option for an L2TP-PSK VPN on 16.04? It seems everything is IKEv2.
<ali_> 1 day switched from windows to ubuntu and already alot of problems :(
<ali_> since*
<lotuspsychje> ali_: what software do you need to be installed?
<ali_> no wonder its a free OS
<nacc> ali_: stop with the FUD.
<ali_> Unity tweak
<currlyears> ali_:   yes, but how many of those problems are because you're new to ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> ali_: open a terminal: sudo apt install unity-tweak-tool
<Hume2> Hello again, I've installed all actualizations and rebooted, but my bug with slow wireless connection on Ubuntu 16.04 continues.
<regedit> so my problem now is; upgrading to 16.04 was botched by mysql-server 5.7 and now apt-get is failing with connectivity errors, ping 8.8.8.8 says "connect: Network is unreachable"
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: did you check additional drivers section for drivers?
<nacc> regedit: what did you upgrade from?
<ali_> what if my laptop manufacture doesnt have drivers for linux>
<ali_> ?
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: Not jet. Do you mean chceking for Atheros AR9285?
<killingsue> hiall
<regedit> nacc: 15.something
<nacc> regedit: which 15.? it matters, technically
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: just doublecheck additional drivers, perhaps something in list?
<regedit> nacc: if i must find out definitively, how can i?
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: How is the command please?
<nacc> regedit: if you have the old fs around, `cat /etc/lsb-release` would have said
<ali_> cant find touchpad drive of e6420 dell latitude .. can anyone find or tell me alternative?
<nacc> ali_: i very genuinely doubt you need a special vendor driver for a touchpad
<regedit> nacc: well i did do-release-upgrade so i guess it upgraded stuff in-place... any old records/logs to consult?
<lotuspsychje> Hume2: check the software & sources icon/tab additional drivers
<nacc> regedit: trying to recall
<nacc> regedit: did the upgrade eventually finish? did you have to manually intervene?
<ali_> my cursor is lagging once power cord is plugged in. it works fine on battery, nacc
<Biff1> ran a lspci -k and the output is at http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/duffelbag1/library/?view=recent&page=1
<ali_> erratic cursor :(
<killingsue> gibt es hier jemanden der schon mal versucht hat einen bootstick fürs32bit uefi und einem 63 bit system zu erstellen? (Trekstor "Volkstablet") - soll ubuntu drauf
<nacc> !de | killingsue
<ubottu> killingsue: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<killingsue> ok
<regedit> nacc: infuriatingly i'm not sure it successfully completed, for some reason after mysql-server 5.7 spewed its errors, the upgrade process went into some weird limbo mode, something appeared saying == current window has been suspended == or some such
<ali_> my cursor is lagging once power cord is plugged in. it works fine on battery, nacc
<auronandace> regedit: your upgrade may have kept your previous releases kernels, that can be a good indicator of what release you upgraded from
<nacc> ali_: i heard you the first time
<nacc> auronandace: good point!
<regedit> nacc: tried doing various fixing steps like dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install
<killingsue> hi, had somebody allready tried to create a bootstick for a 32bit UEFI installing 64bit Linux system?
<nacc> regedit: are you accessing via a console/screen session? You might need to finsih the install at this point manually, then
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: Thanks, it's searching...
<nacc> regedit: oh you did try; what did those commands output?
<ali_> NACC, any idea?
<ali_> e6420 dell is the model
<regedit> nacc: at first they kep getting stuck on mysql-server 5.7, so at some point i just purged it away
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: I have there something like this: https://www.google.cz/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fitsfoss.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F10%2FAdditional-Drivers-Ubuntu-12.10-1.jpeg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fitsfoss.com%2Fhow-to-install-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip%2F&docid=389qUOV8z-SeBM&tbnid=THM5aueVAUySwM%3A&w=600&h=438&client=ubuntu&bih=671&biw=1301&ved=0ahUKEwj2uofn8rvMAhWLVxQKHWBEBQYQMwgdKAEwAQ&iact=mrc&uact=8
<regedit> nacc: after that it *seemed* like it was completing with no output (nothing do to i guess)
<amartin> Hi, anyone here tried to use "bino" player to play 3d movie and come up with error: "No video streams found"? It's a mkv file
<Hume2> lotuspsychje: Just the name is "Unknown".
<OerHeks> killingsue, 32 bit uefi is a hack, as the 32 bit images have no uefi file, http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<currlyears> 981726354
<nacc> regedit: hrm ...
<mariusz> hello
<kelby> anyone avalible to answer a quick 16.04 preseed question?
<killingsue> OerHeks, thx but my trekstor surftab duo W1 is using 32bit uefi but 64 processor, at the time there is win10 on it. i read some descriptions online but i donkt know if they really work. tecnical they seem to be working
<ali_> can it be a Power cord problem?
<nacc> ali_: it sort of sounds like an ACPI or other HW issue; are you on the latest BIOS level, etc?
<regedit> nacc: as for kernel i think it was on some 4.2.0-25 and/or 35, upgraded to 4.4.0-21
<SonikkuAmerica> kelby: Just ask
<currlyears> *sigh*  I sometimes get the impresionn that peoplw think I m making up these issues I'm having
<OerHeks> killingsue, 64 bit processor, why don't you use just the 64 bit ubuntu?
<nacc> regedit: ok, that'd be 15.10 (wily)
<Biff1> How and why: software update . . . Yes WHY would Ubuntu allow an update that F#$#% Up my computer
<killingsue> VM was working bad on it and its not what i really want
<SonikkuAmerica> Biff1: Perhaps if we knew what you were talking about, maybe we can help.
<effectnet> hmm yeah i got messed up too.  i'd assume they thought it might work.
<iGeni> what is fsnotify_mark in ubuntu
<killingsue> i would use 64 bit ubuntu but the 32bit UEFI avoids installation (cheap stuff)
<Biff1> Upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10 . . . Networking and USB no longer works
<nacc> Biff1: as root, you can do just about anything you want
<regedit> nacc: ok, so uh, what does that mean / any idea what now?
<nacc> Biff1: but 14.04 -> 15.10 is not a supported upgrade path, so that's why i'm asking how you did that
<SonikkuAmerica> killingsue: There is no 32-bit UEFI code for booting Ubuntu.
<rubiksmomo> How should I install nvidia driver? Every time I tried I just get black/blank login screen after reboot.
<nacc> regedit: thinking about it, sorry -- any clues in `journactl -xn` as to why networking isn't starting?
<Biff1>  ran a lspci -k and the output is at http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/duffelbag1/library/?view=recent&page=1
<regedit> nacc: no problem / rush, thanks, checking...
<kelby> i need to know why d-i preseed/late-command fails to run the following command: d-i preseed/latecommand string in-target wget 192.168.1.254/Sources/sources.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get --yes -q update; in-target apt-get install --yes ubuntu-desktop
<ogra_> kelby: missing quotes
<kelby> well ,FLAILS TO RUN AS IN NOT RAN AT ALL
<kelby> oops
<kelby> ah....
<kelby> ok
 * SonikkuAmerica flails at kelby 's Caps Lock
<killingsue> Oer/sonic here is what i found - http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?276316-bootbaren-USB-Stick-f%FCr-32bit-UEFI-erstellen - hes got the same problem
<kelby> ill take a look
<SonikkuAmerica> killingsue: We don't support 32-bit UEFI installation here, as far as we know.
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica +1 as i wrote, it is a hack.
<killingsue> i know :-) it dosnt make sense for real but trekstor is cheapware so the use this old stuff, i thougt somebody has tried before
<killingsue> thx
<SonikkuAmerica> OerHeks: Ooh!
<SonikkuAmerica> Somehow I missed that.
<dannymichel> Seems this is a huge problem but ZERO people have addressed it. Does nobody have a problem with the fact that we're still not able to minimize wine applications? They disappear unrecoverable when minimized. They're still somehow running in the background i believe
<Biff1>   ran a lspci -k and the output is at http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/duffelbag1/library/?view=recent&page=1
<killingsue> what do you mean with hack?
<nacc> Biff1: who are you telling that to? you've said it several times now
<regedit> nacc: anything i should specifically be grepping for?
<tomreyn> hi. is this to be expected?
<tomreyn> # lsb_release -ds; do-release-upgrade -cq; echo $?
<tomreyn> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> 1
<MonkeyDust> dannymichel  try in #winehq
<nacc> regedit: probably 'network' is where i would start, tbh
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<dannymichel> I have MonkeyDust
<ogra_> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> thans
<tomreyn> +k
<rubiksmomo> How should I install nvidia driver? Every time I tried I just get black/blank login screen after reboot.
<kelby> so reading tha article and gleaning some info off it, all i have to do is pute quotes around the entire command?
<Gallomimia> wow so how useless is the mini.iso netboot installer for 16.04?
<kelby> i dont use it
<regedit> nacc: no output
<tomreyn> nacc / ogra_: is this because the upgrade process is not yet satisfactory?
<davido_> Gallomimia Is this a support question?
<Gallomimia> rubiksmomo: nvidia driver installed with apt-get, or software center. #apt-get install nvidia-version
<kelby> its the same as the 15.04 mini iso from what ive done
<SonikkuAmerica> nvidia-current is the better package to install.
<SonikkuAmerica> (that way it auto-detects)
<Gallomimia> davido_: yeah sort of. i thought it would be useful. i'm trying to install 16.04 on an existing LVM setup
<Gallomimia> it also needs to install mdadm
<nacc> tomreyn: LTS is about stability, and I think there is just some time for fixes (esp. with the number of new packages/versions relative to 14.04) needed for 16.04 to settle and stabilize before offering it as a LTS upgrade
<Biff1> what can be done to either Upgrade to a supported version or downgraded back to 14.04 so that the networking And All the USB ports work
<kelby> i so in theroy, this should work: d-i preseed/latecommand string in-target "wget 192.168.1.254/Sources/sources.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list; in-target apt-get --yes -q update; in-target apt-get install --yes ubuntu-desktop"
<ogra_> tomreyn: no, just because thats a default rule for LTS releases since they exist ... so enterprises get their update after some more bug fixing time
<nacc> Biff1: did you answer my original question? How did you upgrade to 15.10?
<tomreyn> oh i wasn't aware it was always trhis way.
<nacc> kelby: no, that's incorrect, afaict
<Biff1> twas done by others
<tomreyn> well i'll just -d then i guess
<ogra_> kelby: right, you tell d-i you want to give it a string ... so you need quotes around it if you want more than the first word
<kelby> makes sence
<nacc> tomreyn: be warned that if you do it when yakkety appears open, you might get upgraded to yakkety; hence why '-d' is frowned upon
<kelby> ill readd that and see if it works. hopefully it will be what saves me on this deployment
<freeone3000> So I found a network-manager vpn config that does l2tp-psk over ikev2, but it complains there's no shared secrets and I'm not prompted for one. How can I add something to the keyring without being prompted?
<ogra_> tomreyn: there is a file that sets the default ... have a look at /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nacc> kelby: also, i hope you're using a real URL in the actual preseed
<tomreyn> thanks nacc: it's doing xenial now, but surely it would be helpful if it would tell you what it's going to upgrade to before doing any work.
<nacc> kelby: wget 192.168.1.254/Sources/sources.list -- does that actually work?
<kelby> yes
<ogra_> tomreyn: you can temprary set that to "normal", do your upgrade and set it back to lts again
<kelby> im coming off a local server that host the file
<kelby> it has no domain name
<nacc> kelby: i mean, you don't need http:// ?
<kelby> might.
<nacc> that would be why i expect it to be failing tbh
<tomreyn> ogra_: thanks, i know about this workaround, but having to edit a configuration file to do a dist-upgrade before the officially recommended date (but after release) seems wrong to me.
<tomreyn> anyways, i'm fine.
<regedit> Need help please: How to repair my interrupted upgrade 15.10 -> 16.04 botched by mysql-server 5.7 which i currently remove+purged, but it seems there is no connectivity pinging 8.8.8.8
<ogra_> tomreyn: you think forcing the same via a commandline option is better ? :)
<tomreyn> totally
<ogra_> heh
<kelby> possibly, sinces currently the local server doese not have a full apt repo, so i have to reset to a public repo to get the desktop
<EriC^^> regedit: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<regedit> EriC^^: yes that results in no output, as does apt get f install
<nacc> ogra_: fwiw, in a previous life, I did not need to quote the argument to late_command in a preseed; it just parses the remainder of the line as a string. I belive this is documented in d-i.
<nacc> ogra_: but if any command in the sequence fails, it will error out (iirc)
<ogra_> hmm, i always thought quotes are mandatory for strings
<Rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current, my Ubuntu just boots into terminal. If I press ctrl+alt+F7 I get dialog about "low-graphics mode". What should I do?
<regedit> I realize that i may have had network connectivity when i still had kernel 4.2.0-25 (or 35), whereas i had just switched to 4.4.0-21. Does it make any sense to have upgraded to 16.04 but still using 15.10 kernel?
<currlyears> hhhhh
<iGeni> ii have a existing virtualenv that was owned by root, i changed this to a user, but now supervisord cant start the project, i have added user=user to the supervisor file, i create the user with useradd xxxx
<currlyears> sorry, I was /away for a few, my physical theapist was here and ran me through a workout]
<iGeni> am i missing something?
<regedit> Since apparently the release upgrade was interrupted...
<currlyears> so, anyway, does anyone in herere remember what my isssue was?  (I do, just checking to see if I neeed to explain it again
<currlyears> )
<Pici> iGeni: can you start it manually with the user? also , did you move the virtualenv?
<iGeni> i didnt move the virtual env, i can start it as root, not as user
<iGeni> not sure why
<Pici> iGeni: Do you get errors?
<iGeni> no errors
<Pici> iGeni: how are you trying to start it?
<iGeni> atleast not from supervisor
<iGeni> sex let me dpasteit
<iGeni> sec.
<iGeni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16193602/
<iGeni> supervisor file
<iGeni> project locate at /srv/.../..
<iGeni> i did a chown user.user on that -R -f
<ash_workz> what does it mean when the install button is greyed out on font-viewer?
<currlyears> anyone else having difficulties with auto-updates and apt-get install from ubuntu.com?
<nacc> ogra_: i just referred to the cobbler defaults and no quotes there either, but don't have an active setup right now
<currlyears> iGeni:  perhaps the util requires root priveleges?
<MonkeyDust> currlyears  that's a yes/no question
<Koroccotta> Hi. I have just installed 16.04 server in a VirtualBox lab but have problems to log in the machine. Put user and pass and enters but just after login, I exit and go directly to the prompt again
<Koroccotta> Any idea, please?
<Rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current I just get a dialog about "low-graphics mode" at startup. What should I do?
<nacc> regedit: if that wily kernel is stil installed, you could try
<iGeni> uwsgi u mean?
<nacc> regedit: it's not "supported" but is a worthwile test
<Pici> iGeni: don't think thats enough to force the venv's python.  I'd change command to /srv/webapps/promo/venv/bin/python /srv/webapps/promo/venv/bin/uwsgi
<Pici> iGeni: unless I'm missing something.
<iGeni> let me try
<Pici> Also, it might just be easier to recreate the venv as the user.
<currlyears> MonkeyDust:  an auto-update that was pushed to me in December crashed my system, resulting in 4 months offline.  I finally fixed it, and less than two weeks later, and apt-get of gnome crashed it again.  Somehow seems to have negatively affected either my BIOS or my hardware.  )-:
<iGeni> ow somehow it magicly works after a reboot
<jupiter01> dsf
<jupiter01> ds
<jupiter01> fds
<jupiter01> greetings
<MonkeyDust> jupiter01  we see you
<ash_workz> when I google it, I get results either for "Continue button" or "Installed"
<ash_workz> but it's not installed
<ash_workz> "Install..." is greyed out I mean
<jupiter01> how do i install windows 7 on linux ubuntu
<jupiter01> my disc is corrupted
<MonkeyDust> jupiter01  not
<jupiter01> and iso's wont go to my usb
<currlyears> BIOS performance is unreliable, chnges every time I reboot.  Mass storage detection is all screwed up.  (different utils in the setup detect mutalklky diffeent combinations of strorage device)
<MonkeyDust> jupiter01  first install win7, then ubuntu next to it
<nacc> currlyears: that sounds like a BIOS bug
<nacc> currlyears: it seems very unlikely to me that Ubuntu is doing anything to your BIOS settings (and would be a serious BIOS bug in and of itself, arguably, if it was)
<currlyears> nacc:  yeah.  but it wasn't happening until after I apt-get install gnome and chose it as default file managee  )-:
<currlyears> nacc:   I realize that
<derjur> http://i.imgur.com/HNIbdmx.png     <--- what is this thing called on the bottom left of gnome-shell?
<derjur> i want to kill it.
<nacc> currlyears: that could just be correlative, not causative
<nacc> currlyears: does your vendor happen to have a BIOS update or anything?
<currlyears> nacc:  well, thre system was running just fine before that
<nacc> currlyears: ok, uninstall gnome and see of it becomes stable then? and if it does, file a bug
<arunangshu> when ever  ubuntu boots i find bluetooth is on how to switch of when ubuntu loads
<regedit> nacc: ok so it has network now, but its using the wrong kernel 4.2.0-25 on 16.04, how to fix that retartedness?
<katerina_> Hey. I want to install virt-install tool which is in the virtinst package but among some other dependencies it has libvirt-bin and libvirt0. The thing is that I have built libvirt from source and I don't want apt to overwrite the binaries. Any suggestions?
<currlyears> nacc I I suppose I could check on \that.  BIJOS flashing makes me extremely nervous, especially with all the touble I've had with installs and updates screwing up\I can't boot the system, I m using a Live-DVD.  The system will not boot to thge HDD
<nacc> regedit: well "wrong" might mean there is an issue with the 16.04 kernel. So if you boot back into the 16.04 kernel, no network? Can you save `dmesg` output in both kernels and pastebin them?
<regedit> nacc: okwill try to do so... thanks
<nacc> currlyears: well, that would imply further issues possibly below the level of Ubuntu (BIOS, that is). I understand the hesitation, but I'd at least check to see if something is available
<currlyears> and of course ythere is no way to do a screen capture on a boot message
<squinty> arunangshu, System Settings -> bluetooth
<currlyears> lert me go see
<arunangshu> there is no option like on start up
<auronandace> currlyears: you could use a camera
<randolph`> in unity 8 mir how do you open a terminal by keyboard short cut? I can't get the dash tto load, only scopes.
<puff> I'd like to use git-big-picture, which is available as a package in 16.04, but I'm on 14.04.  Is there a PPA or somethign?
<bishops> Anyone knows if/when thunderbird will get gtk3 support (like firefox just did) in ubuntu 16.04?
<regedit> nacc: does dmesg have all past bootup history, or only since most recent reboot? How do i only include most recent bootup?
<nacc> regedit: `dmesg` will be the current kernel's messages
<nacc> regedit: so you'll need to: a) boot into 15.10 kernel; `dmesg > dmesg.15.10.out`; b) boot into 16.04 kernel; `dmesg > dmesg.16.04.out`; boot back to 15.10 kernel (so you ahve network) and pastebinit
<regedit> nacc: ok it seemed rather large  so i hoped it had only relevant (most recent) stuff in it
<deniljoseph> finally dual booted ubuntu 14,04 but cant connect to my wifi
<nacc> regedit: dmesg will be long
<regedit> nacc: ok cool thanks for the steps, doing...
<nacc> regedit: you might also look at the `diff` output between the two, which might show what is missing/broken in the 16.04 kernel
<regedit> nacc: right ok
<deniljoseph> @\9
<deniljoseph> \9
<regedit> nacc: and none of this dmesg output is terribly private/security concernworthy... Is it?
<nacc> regedit: it shouldn't be, I don't think -- but feel free to review it first; I guess the only thing that might show up si IP addresses (I think)
<squinty> bishops,  if no answer here you may want to ask in irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird
<Rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current I just get a dialog about "low-graphics mode" at startup. Could someone please tell me what to do?
<regedit> But all you IRC people know to send the evil bit with your spam packets, don't yall?
<regedit> :P
<regedit> (RFC 3514)
<bishops> squinty: thanks for this
<squinty> bishops, yw
<squinty> deniljoseph,  lspci -nn | grep -i wireless   ->  if Broadcom then -> Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers  and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Vonologic> Has anyone been able to get bluetooth working in 16.04
<MonkeyDust> Vonologic  install blueman
<Rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current I just get a dialog about "low-graphics mode" at startup. Could someone please tell me what to do?
<cluelessperson> When I try to print raw text from a file with LPR, the printer spews out a glitched one line at the top of a page and nothing else
<cluelessperson> what do I need to do to get this to print properly?
<Vonologic> I did, but when I try to pair anything I just get "Failed to add device"
<Basit> BB
<ballison> i'm trying to work around the fact that Ubuntu does not honor CRON_TZ in cron files.  and i'm trying to do a test to check if it's EDT or EST before running a script.
<newb123> Hi. Does anyone have experience with tpm?
<ballison> nevermind - i solved it.
<bazhang> newb123, whats the actual question
<rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current, I just get a blank/black screen at startup. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver to actually work?
<nacc> !patience | rubiksmomo
<ubottu> rubiksmomo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> what card rubiksmomo
<rubiksmomo> GeForce GTX 960M
<dejour> stqism your previous name was funnier
<sdgvf> I've noticed that on kernel panic, makedumpfile fails (= very slow dump) unless I have the kernel debug symbols package installed. I don't recall having to do this (install debuginfo packages) on RHEL for it to work. Am I missing something?
<abir_spaceMonkey> #free
<nacc> sdgvf: that seems surprising, as the dump process should be pretty quick, I'd think, and doesn't logically require debug symbols to be prsent (analyzing the crash would...)
<mustmodify> This is a super long-shot, but question: Using PUTTY and tmux, is there a way to switch windows with a mouse?
<jonatan> mustmodify: no, it's terminal only
<akik> mustmodify: might be possible :) clicking on links in w3m works when connected with putty
<\9> ncurses does support mouse interface at least, so it should be possible to implement if it hasn't been
<mustmodify> I ask because I have touch screens and I currently just open a bunch of PUTTY windows. Then I can just touch the window I want to use. Much faster than a mouse. Nerdy. Which works. But there are some things that would be better if I could use putty, etc.
<rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current for my GeForce GTX 960M, I just get a blank/black screen at startup. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver to actually work?
<akik> mustmodify: i haven't tested this but try http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/44634/tmux-change-window-pane-by-mouse-click
<sdgvf> nacc: I've watched kdump fall back to copying the entire vmcore, which on systems with 128GB of RAM and slow disk for /var isn't pretty. But it seems weird that I should _have_ to do this, and there isn't e.g. some other kernel package I'm missing.
<nacc> sdgvf: pardon my own ignorance, but what do you expect to happen? if not copying the entire vmcore? Or do you mean compression or something else?
<owen1> i have 'exec some-command' in an upstart script and i want that command to run as ubuntu user. is this the correct systax - 'sudo -u ubuntu exec some-command'?
<DiamondSword> hello.. is it something changed with 16.04? because this scrollbar thing ( http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Overlay-Scrollbar.jpg ) I have it on some windows and I don't have it on some other windows.. why?
<sdgvf> nacc: I'm pretty certain that the default behavior on RHEL was using makedumpfile to filter out pages. And I didn't need to have the -debuginfo package installed for that to happen. Which is why I feel a little crazy.
<nacc> sdgvf: i can't say relative to RHEL what the behavior should or should not be, unfortunately
<Gill> hey guys. how can i find out why my loadavg is so high
<nacc> sdgvf: but yeah, dumps can take a long time, are you saying that with the debuginfo pacakge installed, they do not?
<Gill>  18:53:13 up 20 days, 15:25,  1 user,  load average: 666.00, 665.94, 665.55
<Egyptian[web]> hi when trying to grep /var/log/auth.log i get a respnose of binary file matches. when i look at the file with cat it shows the content. what gives?
<Gill> how can i tell whats using it?
<Gill> in top i see ntohing out of the ordinary
<DiamondSword> hello.. is it something changed with 16.04? because this scrollbar thing ( http://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Overlay-Scrollbar.jpg ) I have it on some windows and I don't have it on some other windows.. anyone, any ideas ?
<robco> anyone get LDAP working on 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> Gill  run   systemd-analyze critical-chain
<Gill> will that take more load?
<Gill> can that crash me?
<MonkeyDust> Gill  no
<Gill> command not found
<Gill> i need to install it?
<MonkeyDust> Gill  in 16.04, yes
<Gill> im on 14.04
<regedit> (15.10 kernel) 4.2.0-25 dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16194706/ (16.04 kernel) 4.4.0-21 dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16194710/
<regedit> nacc: ^
<currlyears> aha
<currlyears> The most recenbt availale update for this BIOS is April 4, 2013.   So there is no update to my BIOS.
<lmtd> will ubuntu run on my HP ENVY 15? it isn't intel. Specs: http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/doc/public/display?docId=emr_na-c04125122
<nacc> regedit: looking
<currlyears> doggone it, I was hoping that flashing the BIOS would be a viable solution.  )-:
<currlyears> lmtd:  I am not interested in reeading the specs, what processor does it use?
<Slade> is there any reason not to upgrade node.js to 6?  (nothing internal will break?)  the latest ubuntu vresion is 2 majors behind, so i'm just checking
<regedit> nacc: thanks
<currlyears> nacc;  no joy on BIOS flashing )-:
<lmtd> currlyears: AMD Quad-Core A8-5550M APU with Radeon HD 8550G Graphics (2.1 GHz, 4 MB cache)
<regedit> nacc: i don't really see anything bad about network in there... testing again
<regedit> nacc: yep, still connect: Network is unreachable
<nacc> currlyears: :/
<currlyears> Imtd:   I am running 14.04.4 LTS on an AMD 8 core, which originally had a quad core.  Totally compatible, yes
<nacc> regedit: agreed, in 16.04, are you able to run `systemctl restart network.service` and does it do anything (pastebin the output if any)
<akik> lmtd: amd's processors are x86 compatible
<currlyears> reisio, stilll in deep s***
<regedit> nacc: failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service not found
<newb123> what determines which modules appear in /lib/modules. It seems I'm missing some tpm modules that I need.
<nacc> regedit: hrm, maybe `systemctl status NetworkManager.service`
<currlyears> I installed (sudo apt-get install gnome) selected gnome as default file manager, and triedd to reboot, as it required.  That was 2 days ago. I *FINALLY got the system to boot up in Live-DVD mode tis momrinig
<lmtd> currlyears & akik: thanks!
<currlyears> welcome
<reisio> currlyears: hrmm?
<nacc> regedit: the only oddness i see is an eth0 rename in 16.04 that doesn't happen in 15.10
<regedit> nacc: * NetworkManager.service Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory) Active: inactive (dead)
<nacc> regedit: hrm
<ioria> maybe sudo systemctl status network-manager
<currlyears> reisio:  the gnome install totally trashed my system.  It won't boot from the HDD anymore, and the 14.04 installer won't work properly.  It dies on the first screen, where you choose to download updateswhile installing and to download 3rd party apps.  The "Continue" button remains greyed out permanently
<nacc> ioria: thanks, i can't remember the syntax, although the above worked for me on my system
<ioria> nacc, really ?
<regedit> same output with No such file or directory
<currlyears> I am in Live-dvd mode right now, and that took two DAYS to get it to start uhp usably
<regedit> ioria / nacc
<regedit> ^
<nacc> ioria: in 16.04: "● NetworkManager.service - Network Manager" ... with much more output
<reisio> currlyears: you're... trying to install 14.04?
<ioria> interesting
<nacc> ioria: your command produces the same, so maybe an alias somewhere
<ioria> yeah
<nacc> regedit: in 15.10 (or your prior installation generally) were you using static networking, or any customized setup?
<currlyears> *sigh*  I wish I could afford to g to canonical with thismess.  )-:
<regedit> nacc: i don't *think* i tinkered with it at all, but it is VPS from digitalocean so it *could* be that they have some sort of custom networking going on, although i doubt it
<ioria> regedit, cat /etc/network/interfaces  and   dpkg  -l network-manager
<IonutVan_> to add by hand dns servers in ubuntu do i have to add them in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  or to  /etc/network/interfaces
<nacc> currlyears: what kind of system is this? just curious
<MonkeyDust> currlyears  how come you got in that situation? what happened?
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<ioria> currlyears, if you want gnome i suggest  ubuntu-gnome-desktop package , not gnome package
<rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-current for my GeForce GTX 960M, I just get a blank/black screen at startup. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver to actually work?
<currlyears> nacc:  home built AMD 8 core FX series, 24GB RAM< 3.5TB hadd, blueray drive.   Worked fine from August through December, than again for a few weeks this month
<akik> Inocuous: dns-nameservers in interfaces worked in 14.04
<akik> IonutVan_: dns-nameservers in interfaces worked in 14.04
<currlyears> loria:   I wish someone had told me that a few days ago
<IonutVan_> akik, and in 16.04?
<ioria> currlyears, ahhaha
<regedit> rubiksmomo: uninstall everything nvidia-* related, reboot using nouveau and use Driver Manager maybe?
<nacc> currlyears: ok, was just wondering if there was something funky that might be causing the issue; you oculd try just installing `ubuntu-gnome-desktop` now?
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<akik> IonutVan_: of course network manager would be the logical place
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<Guest81645> irc.echo34.com  salon #Stopmensonges
<ioria> rubiksmomo, that's a big card, maybe you need a ppa
<nacc> currlyears: or, possibly, drop gnome and see if it gets stable again
<currlyears> nacc:  no.  The system will. only boot to Live-DVD.
<IonutVan_> akik, so: dns-nameservers 1.2.3.4 5.6.7.8  in interfaces
<currlyears> same prob;em, nacc.  no boot on hdd
<nacc> currlyears: so i would suggest debugging that first
<nacc> currlyears: if possible
<rubiksmomo> ioria: I have added ppa:graphics-drivers
<akik> IonutVan_: yes
<ioria> rubiksmomo, no joy ?
<nacc> currlyears: what's the symptom for attempting to boot from hdd?
<IonutVan_> akik, thanks
<romare> hey, so I installed ubuntu gnome 16.04 and had issues about broken packages that I cannot find a solution of like forever. now I just installed ubuntu gnome 14.04 and there seems to be no problem with it. I want to upgrade it to 16.04 and wanted to ask if only doing "sudo do-release-upgrade" will be enough?
<rubiksmomo> ioria: No, used to get black/blank screen on startup. Now I get "low-graphics mode" instead =P
<currlyears> nacc:   the system is giving me some errors on a text screen, but I have no way to copy them to you, as there are about 16 lines of stuff, with oost of 64 bit hex number and stuff
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | romare
<ubottu> romare: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<thomaswfry> afternoon all …  has anyone had any issues with networking dropping out on ubyntu 16 LTS? I just installed over the weekend with the mate desktop and every few minutes my dns just drops out, i can ping by ip, but not name
<romare> OH DAMN
<regedit> ioria: argh i cant pastebin the output because of catch 22...
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  sudo lshw -c Video | pastebinit
<nacc> currlyears: can you take a picture?
<nacc> regedit: you can always save to a file, reboot to 15.10 and pastebin from there
<currlyears> nacc:  no digital camera.
<regedit> ioria: auto lo ... iface ... auto eth0 ... iface ... address ... netmask ... gateway ... dns-nameservers ....
<regedit> nacc: ah true
<romare> then I want to ask why am I having broken package problems after the installation of ubuntu gnome 16.04? I've searched the whole internet to solve this problem but NONE of them worked. this happened after 3 clean installations.
<lmtd> on the off chance, anyone running ubuntu on HP Stream 13-c102no here?
<nacc> currlyears: hrm, i guess transcription is your only possibility :/ 16 lines isn't bad :)
<currlyears> wait aminue....I have a Kindle Fire.  It has photo capabilities.  But how do I get he photo from the kindle onto tyhe Live-DVD version of ubuntu?
<nacc> romare: what packages?
<rubiksmomo> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16195086
<ioria> regedit, so you have a interfaces file set up...
<nacc> currlyears: heh, no idea
<regedit> dpkg shows Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) first column shows "un"
<romare> nacc, whenever I want to apt-get install I get an error saying like "you have held broken packages"
<MonkeyDust> romare  try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<regedit> ioria: ^
<ioria> regedit, yes, ntwork-manager not installed, and using a manual set up
<currlyears> romare:  when I was getting that error from apt-get, it turned out my repository list was corrupted. YMMV
<romare> MonkeyDust: that does nothing
<regedit> ioria: so if this server is remote, i am screwed?
<EriC^^> romare: try sudo apt-get -f install
<romare> currlyears: and how did you solve it?
<currlyears> well, shoot.   OK...here I go trying this boot again.  SOrry if I don't make it back here today, the system is unreliable and quirky
<ioria> regedit, idk you exact issue, but manual set up should work anyways
<romare> EriC^^: I've done that of course. actually when you google "you have held broken packages", all the solutions you see, I tried them. NONE WORKED
<EriC^^> romare: does it mention which packages are broken?
<regedit> ioria: if i switch to a 15.10 kernel (4.2.0-25) network seems to work. this all began with an attempted release upgrade to 16.04 which was interrupted by problems with mysql-server 5.7
<nacc> regedit: ioria: i wonder if it's a naming thing? if it's manual
<romare> EriC^^: no
<cristian_c> EriC^^: hello
<currlyears> romare:  someone here identified what was iut f oplace inthe file, and I edited it out.,  I wish I could advise you on how to do that, but I can't
<EriC^^> cristian_c: hello
<ioria> nacc right ... regedit     run   ip a
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've made many attwmpts
<cristian_c> *attempts
<EriC^^> at what?
<nacc> romare: it would be good to provide all the details, in particular *which* packages are held
<romare> yea it would
<romare> yea
<romare> ubuntu...
<EriC^^> romare: type dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | nc termbin.com 9999
<romare> I would love it to only just "work"
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<currlyears> nacc:  can't speak for romare, but apt-get didn't tell me which packages were being held, only that some were being held
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've put env in the shell script, I've changed path from relative to absolute, I've added an echo to the script f0r personal logging, and it is printed also in systemctl status, but I've not solved the issue, yet
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  what nvidia driver version did you install from ppa ?
<romare> exactly what currlyears said. also EriC^^ : right now I'm not having 16.04 so those commands won't help right now
<nacc> currlyears: hrm, it should be possible to get that, i just forget how  :)
<regedit> ioria: 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu... link/loopback ... inet 127.0.0.1/8 ... valid_lft ... inet6 ::1/128 ... valid_lft... 2: ens3: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu... link/ether ...
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try to see where the script is failing
<ioria> regedit, change eth0 with ens3
<romare> thanks anyways good friends
<EriC^^> romare: those commands..
<regedit> ioria: with vi?
<EriC^^> why does he think those are 16.04 specific O.o
<currlyears> reisio looked at  a pastebin of my apt-get output, and determined that Ihad some lines in my reposirroty table that didn't bel;ong there, guided me through removing threm.  Thanksagain, reisio
<regedit> ioria: what file do i edit?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've put the echo after the $java $command line
<ioria> regedit,  with your editor ... /etc/network/interfaces   with sudo
<ioria> regedit,  nano should be the default ...
<EriC^^> cristian_c: put it in crucial points
<cristian_c> EriC^^: the service doesn't seem failing in the systemctl opinion
<rubiksmomo> ioria: Right now I have nvidia-current-updates, I also tried nvidia-current. Both yield "low-graphics mode". Before I tried many different versions, including the newest one, but I always get blank screen at startup.
<regedit> ok...
<currlyears> I prefer vi.   I have been a vi user for over 30 years
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  remove what you installed and try  nvidia-361
<reisio> currlyears: you mean vim, or actually vi (nvi?)?
<currlyears> hopefully be ack shortly, going to try booting again
<rubiksmomo> ioria: OK, thanks
<cristian_c> EriC^^: the echo before $java $command line is printed, and my echo added $java $command line, is printed too
<cristian_c> *added after
<currlyears> vi, not vim
<cristian_c> EriC^^: of course, I'm talking about start) section
<regedit> ok i replaced eth0 with ens3, what do i do now, restart network-manager? network.service?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: how big is the script? upload it
<UbuntuDude> Ubuntu suggested to upgrade then failed to start login service and asking me to check systemctl status systemd-logind.service!
<currlyears> reisio:  why do you ask/
<ioria> regedit,  you don't have NM .... sudo service networking restart
<UbuntuDude> why would it suggest the upgrade if it's probalematic?
<currlyears> ?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I uploaded it the past time
<cristian_c> EriC^^: but I canupload again, if you want
<robco> does anyone here know lightdm well? sepcifically, I dont understand all the conf files and which ones to use for what
<UbuntuDude> after several times trying to reboot and fail then worked all the sudden without doing anything specific!
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok, go for it
<UbuntuDude> very strange behavio
<UbuntuDude> r
<regedit> ioria: Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details
<currlyears> UbuntuDueu:  sounds similar to my woes.  Update trashed system, no boot afterward
<regedit> (checking those now..)
<reisio> currlyears: just curious; why'd you say? :p
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try to run the script with /bin/bash -x -c /path/to/script > /tmp/log 2>&1
<currlyears> someone recommaended nano, I was merely making an observation.  Not important
<currlyears> off to reboot
<print> heloo
<print> peratore del canale a babilen
<print> * babilen ha impostato un ban su *!*@host251-77-dynamic.247-95-r.retail.telecomitalia.it
<print> * Sei stato espulso (kick) da #debian da babilen (you should know better)
<print> -babilen- you should know b
<print> hahahahahaha
<regedit> ioria: Failed to start Raise network interfaces ...
<ioria> regedit,  we need the paste of /etc/network/interfaces   and sudo lshw -c Network
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I upload it and I try the suggestion, too
<akik> !it | print and stop spamming
<ubottu> print and stop spamming: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dax> print: we don't care about your escapades in #debian, sorry
<regedit> ioria: ok, working on that (will take a bit, need to save the output and switch kernels to pastebin...)
<print>           `::::::::::88::88::88:::88::::::::::'
<print>             `::::::::88::88::P::::88::::::::'
<print>               `::::::88::88:::::::88::::::'
<print>                  ``:::::::::::::::::::''
<MonkeyDust> print  stop
<print>                       ``:::::::::''
<print> [---]        The Social-Engineer Toolkit (SET)         [--
<dbz2k> did he get kicked?
<regedit> too bad for the italianos for now :D
<ChunkzZ> did I pop in at the wrong time?
<dax> ChunkzZ: no, just someone being silly. they're gone now.
<regedit> ioria: ok anything else to output before i reboot to the working (but old) kernel? i got systemctl status network/ing, cat /etc/network/interfaces, lshw -c Network, dpkg -l network-manager, anything else?
<rubiksmomo> After installing nvidia-361, I get a black/blank screen at startup. I have GeForce GTX 960M
<ioria> regedit,  nope
<regedit> ioria: kthx, pasting momentarily...
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  are you in console now ?
<rubiksmomo> ioria: yeah, used ctrl+alt+F1 and opened irssi
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia* and reboot
<cristian_c> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/tGP8ACmv
<cristian_c> EriC^^: now, I try to change the .service file, as you suggested
<regedit> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16195411/ i added lines with leading '>' to show the command that was run
<blackangelpr> hello everyone  i am on ubuntu 16.04 and having issues with my bluethoot head set had anyone got  problems so far? they connect bbut no sount to the device
<regedit> i approve of bluethoot tho
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok
<ioria> regedit, 162.243.220.22 it's your ip ? and you have too much dns , just two
<rubiksmomo> ioria, OK, I'm running X.Org X server again. How do I get the Nvidia driver working?
<regedit> ioria: i believe so yes, and which 2 should i keep then?
<ioria> regedit,  8.8.8.8
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  using nouveau now ? sudo lshw -c Video | grep driver
<regedit> ioria: done, should i retry it now? if not, what else?
<jinette> hello everyone, 16.04. login screen appears after a 30 second or longer dark screen (with screen backlight), and then the cursor appears
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I don't find a -x option in the bash man
<jinette> is it a known thing?
<cristian_c> I try to search in the web
<cristian_c> ah, ok,debug mode
<cristian_c> EriC^^: thanka
<cristian_c> *thanks
<ioria> regedit,  what is Virtio network device ?
<regedit> ioria: no idea... is that a 16.04 thing maybe?
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16195471/
<regedit> ioria: i havent touched pretty much any of this, it should all be default from install/upgrade
<ioria> regedit,  sudo systemctl status networking
<regedit> ioria: other than what you told me to edit eth0 -> ens3
<ioria> regedit,  yes, your interface is not eth0 but ens3
<regedit> ioria: i should try that on the working 15.10 kernel (4.2.0-25) ? or the problematic 16.04 (4.4.0-21) ?
<ioria> regedit,  sudo systemctl status networking
<regedit> ioria: if i may insist ^
<regedit> where should i run that command
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  sudo apt-get update   and sudo apt-get install nvidia-361  again, if not working purge again
<ioria> regedit,  idon't think it's a kernel issue
<regedit> ioria: but in the old wrong one it works as eth0, whereas in the new problematic one it does not even as ens3
<rubiksmomo> ioria, It won't work. I'll let you know when I've installed, tested and purged.
<Vonologic> Can anyone help me diagnose why blueman can't pair to any of my devices on 16.04
<ioria> regedit,  when your interfaces name change , you simply change the conf files ....
<regedit> ioria: it still didnt seem to work even when i changed the eth0 -> ens3 apparently...
<akik> regedit: do you want to go back to the old way of naming the network interfaces?
<regedit> ioria: all of the pasted output are on the newer kernel after i changed eth0 -> ens3 and rebooted
<ioria> regedit,  you cannot even ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<regedit> akik: nope, dont care. i just want to recover from a problematic botched release upgrade
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok, I've changed the service file
<akik> i had a usb ethernet adapter and its name was ens + its mac address :P
<regedit> ioria: correct, network is unreachable it says
<cristian_c> EriC^^: but logfile in /tmp doesn't give useful information
<cristian_c> EriC^^: any other ideas?
<ioria> regedit,  botched release upgrade ?
<regedit> ioria: my (completely uneducated) guess is that the release upgrade failed to install the newer network packages, but somehow when booting to the old kernel it still does work
<regedit> ioria: yes, this all began when i do-release-upgrade
<regedit> mysql-server 5.7 threw errors
<regedit> known bug/issue apparently
<ioria> regedit,  oh... different story then :)
<regedit> apparently the do-release-upgrade didnt complete and the system might be half broken / missing stuff
<Ilikeafternoons> hey how would you recommend setting up a windows10/ubuntu dual boot from a fresh drive?
<regedit> i can switch between new & previous kernel, but in the newer kernel network doesnt seem to work
<Ilikeafternoons> gonna replace the HDD on my laptop and want to set up dual boot
<regedit> ioria: sorry i was under the impression you knew about this release upgrade part of the story (part of the scrollback with nacc)
<ioria> regedit,  grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<regedit> ioria: all i see are a bunch of php related stuff
<lll7> https://github.com/KristinaEtc/go-nominatim/tree/master/daemons i wroted daemons for upstart, but when i run it in console (nsqd, for example) it's not closing correctly, just processing. why it could be so
<ioria> regedit,  have you tried Advanced Option -> recovery mode -> dpkg  fix broken package ?
<lll7> i'm copypasting that question all over the freenode
<regedit> ioria: continued attempts at dpkg --configure -a and apt-get -f install kept spewing problems with mysql-server 5.7, so i remove+purged it, and now i'm apparently in limbo between the old kernel and incomplete 16.04 upgrade
<regedit> ioria: this is a remote VPS so no GUI i'm afraid
<ioria> regedit,  recovery it's not a gui
<curlyears> hello again.   No joy.  The BIOS says there is no bootable device available when I try to boot from my HDD.   And trying to run install fails th same way ithas been. Stuck on the first scren
<regedit> ah
<ioria> regedit,  you start it from Grub menu
<curlyears> screen
<regedit> ok lemme try that
<backbox> elo
<regedit> ioria: should i try that with booting to the old 15.10 kernel, or the 16.04 kernel?
<ioria> regedit,  the new one
<regedit> k...
<curlyears> could some error in installing gnome had trashhed the hardware of my HDD?
<curlyears> s/had/have/
<curlyears> *sigh*  maybe I should bite the butllet and use Winblows 10.
<auronandace> curlyears: it is highly unlikely that installing gnome would cause a hardware fault
<curlyears> bullet
<bin_bash> whoa not banned anymore
<bin_bash> near
<Ilikeafternoons> how would you recommend setting up a windows10/ubuntu dual boot from a fresh drive?
<bin_bash> neat
<curlyears> auronandace:  I concur, but the hardware is behaving very strangely
<regedit> ioria: is that very different from dpkg --configure -a ?
<curlyears> install winblows first, then install ubuntu\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<curlyears> oops
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Got blank screen and purged nvidia-361. Now I'm getting problem reports like crazy.
<curlyears> stuck key
<regedit> ioria: this VPS provider of mine (digitalocean) dont really have a grub menu, but they have some generic recovery image, i'm not sure it offers this dpkg fix broken packages capability...
<ioria> regedit,  yes.... not sure to be honest
<curlyears> reisio:   you here?
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  ls /var/crash
<reisio> curlyears: 'fraid so
<akik> regedit: digitalocean provides the console access to vms
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16195641/
<akik> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-the-digitalocean-console-to-access-your-droplet
<curlyears> reiaio:  as I said, now the BIOS claims there is no bootable device.  My 3TB HDD is connected to the system.
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  nvidia-prime is installed  ? dpkg -l nvidia-prime
<regedit> akik: i know i've been using that all this time, but sadly they don't expose the grub booting side of things...
<auronandace> curlyears: you can use the tab key to autocomplete nicks
<curlyears> also the 14.4.04 installer won't work.  gets stuck on the first page, where the "Continue" button remains permanently greyed out
<akik> regedit: not even if you increase the time that grub stays in the boot menu?
<regedit> this is the recovery options they offer https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-recover-from-file-system-corruption-using-fsck-and-a-recovery-iso scroll down to "Once connected to the console you should see a main menu like the one below:"
<reisio> curlyears: r-e-i-TAB
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16195656/
<reisio> curlyears: why're you trying to install 14.04 over other versions?
<curlyears> auronandace:  doesn't thatv depend on which IRC client you're uaing?
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  no it's not you need that for switching to intel...
<regedit> akik: ye i think their setup completely ignores any grub configs, so no modifying of those grub files would help... theyr more recent servers do it right, but this is an older instance...
<auronandace> curlyears: yes, but it is a fairly basic feature of most irc clients
<curlyears> resosop:  because there isno longer a bootable image on my HDD...this whole mess screwed things up bigtime
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  sudo apt-get purge nvidia* again , at least you can use it with nouveau
<jinette> hello everyone, 16.04. login screen appears after a 30 second or longer dark screen (with screen backlight), and then the cursor appears
<rubiksmomo> ioria, I need the Nvidia driver to stop Minecraft from crashing and bugging
<jinette> is it a known thing?
<ioria> rubiksmomo,  i see ... nvidia-current not working, right ?
<curlyears> reisio: there!  tab works nicely
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Right, black screen on login.
<curlyears> I thought Minecraft was a Raspberry Foundation thing
<curlyears> reisio:    this is extrmely frustrating
<rubiksmomo> ioria, the login screen is blank I mean. I remember it worked couple times when I waited like 5-10min. O_o
<reisio> minecraft predates rpi, IIRC
<reisio> they just like to include the stripped down version in rpi distros
<reisio> curlyears: why not version 16.04?
<ioria> rubiksmomo,   you can paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<curlyears> reisio: :  OK...I didn't know that.  Rpi  is he first time I was exposed to it
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16195713/
<curlyears> reisio: I am waiting for the official release in July.  Stability is going to be paramount, since the primary purpose for this sytstem is 3D CAD and driving my 3D printer
<regedit> ioria: so then, i am screwed without the dpkg fix broken packages in recovery mode?
<reisio> curlyears: then you should use debian
<regedit> ioria: what about downloading and installing the network packages manually?
<curlyears> reisio: :   why is that?   I like ubuntu.
<reisio> curlyears: ubuntu 14 isn't particularly more stable, it's primarily just older
<reisio> ubuntu is debian, ultimately
<ioria> regedit,  you'll need the deps
<ioria> regedit,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/network-manager
<curlyears> reisio: I am aware that ubuntu is based on debian.  Do you think my current problems are attibutable to instabilities in ubuntu 14.04.4?
<r__n> ye screw those guys
<guntbert_> reisio: nonsense, of course a very fresh new release may/will have some bugs that are not present in 14.04, thats why it is advisable to wait until 16.04.1 with an upgrade from 14.04 LTS
<SegFaultAX> Netsplit?
<donofrio> you folks working on a chromium package for powerpc?  would also really like pepperflash as well for powerpc, got my sound issue fixed, video working ok (well at least its not crashing anymore - still upset about r300 missing or someth)
<reisio> guntbert_: that's a different issue altogether; any two things that are non-identical will have differing bugs
<guntbert_> donofrio: this is not a developer channel, unlikely you will get a good response here
<OerHeks> flash on powerpc? i thought that was EOL
<regedit> ioria: will that be a massive pain?
<ioria> regedit,  yes
<donofrio> OerHeks, hope pepperflash is not eol
<regedit> ioria: what about apt-offline, will that help in this case?
<ioria> regedit,  idk, sorry ...
<ioria> rubiksmomo,   you are encrypted ?
<rubiksmomo> ioria, yeah
<william__> anyone here use STEAM OS?
<ioria> rubiksmomo,   sudo update-initramfs -u   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia     soory have to go good luck
<regedit> ioria: oh well seems like we might make the executive decision of spawning a new healthy server and moving over the data... also quite painful
<reisio> william__: if they did, I'd wager talking about it here would be a faux pas
<william__> i just built a pc and I been trying to play games
<k1l_> william__: the steam os is not using ubuntu as base system. iirc it uses #debian but they might have an own channel for that. you could search for that with "/msg alis help"
<william__> ty i forgot
<william__> i  currently run Xubuntu
<nomic> so do i
<william__> i have win 8 on a drive
<william__> i spent $140 on a video card
<Hesulan> william__: last I heard, SteamOS was a fork of Debian 7 - though as far as I know, pretty much all of its improvements are incorporated into their linux client, so unless you need the hardware drivers for the steam machines, you'd probably do just as well running the steam client on your distro of choice - someone correct me if I'm wrong though
<curlyears> 0981726354
<curlyears> what is this Steam you guys are referrinf to?
<OerHeks> william__, join #steamos for support then?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  Steam is a gaming platform (sort of)
<k1l_> curlyears: steam is a game loader or gaming plattform.
<MonkeyDust> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<curlyears> reisio:  I had to  answer my door, and may have missed your answer to whyI might be better of with debian over ubuntu
<william__> i wanted to play games
<william__> linux and DOS dont mix
<MonkeyDust> heretic (1994) ftw
<k1l_> william__: the steam client works on ubuntu and its flavours. that supports the big-screen mode, too.
<curlyears> k1l_  Ahhh...not a gamer.  I am a steam phreaque, though.   As in boiling water.  Locomotives, cars, farm machinery, ships, if it was steamm driven, I'm interested.
<william__> k1l_, I just havent used windows in a long time
<k1l_> william__: that is no problem :)
<Hesulan> william__: A lot of *nix users, myself included, slap Windows 7 on a separate partition or disk and use it solely for gaming. However, Steam for Linux has been picking up a lot of momentum lately, especially since SteamOS, and runs on Ubuntu just fine.
<curlyears> what the &^%&^%%(% would you want DOS for?  Nothing and no one supports it anymore
<curlyears> well, I am not getting anywherewith my issues this afternooon, sp I think I'll go take a nap.  Been sitting at this KB for about 7 hours no with no joy
<curlyears> does winblows even support a DOS emulator anymore?   I wouldn't think so, with everything being made for 64 bit these days
<curlyears> Knight Awl
<reisio> curlyears: I think you'd be fine with Ubuntu 16.04, /but/
<reisio> curlyears: /if/ your argument is for stability, you'd be better of with Debian because Debian actually has a stable branch, whereas Ubuntu does not
<curlyears> reisio: :  as I asked earlier (and may have mnissed your response)  Are you suggesting that these weird problems I am having maybe becuase of instability in 14.04.4?
<curlyears> I thought the LTS versions were suposssed to be fairly stable?
<Hesulan> reisio, curlyears: Ubuntu is actually based on (a slightly time-delayed version of) Debian Testing (LTS releases) or Debian Unstable (non-LTS releases).
<reisio> curlyears: I don't know what weird problems you are having that could be manifesting without having yet installed an OS
<ooben> anyone know how to get ip address autoconfiguration working in ipv4?
<romare> what's the latest gnome version that a 14.04 user can have?
<curlyears> what's the difference between Debian Testing and Debiaan Unstable (other than obe obvious, implied difference?)
<reisio> curlyears: LTS doesn't mean "we waited till it was stable", it means "you can put off updating, if you are incredibly irresponsible, for five solid years"
<reisio> romare: easily? 3.10.4; http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=gnome-shell
<Hesulan> curlyears: Testing is eventually promoted to 'Stable', at which time it no longer receives anything other than security updates and major bug fixes. Debian Unstable is basically a developer playground, where *reasonably* stable package updates are released regularly.
<reisio> curlyears: https://www.debian.org/releases/
<curlyears> ahhhhh....well, my experiences with previous versions of ubuntu (starting with ubuntu 10 and working through to verion 12, were fairly reliable.  it's just the the info page I saw linked from canonical suggested that production servers shoudl wait until July.
<Bashing-om> romare: sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-85-generic . Non HWE .
<subscious> can you guys help with a pipelight issue?
<reisio> curlyears: if you don't have an OS, you do not have a production server
<reisio> my understanding is you're trying to install an OS
<reisio> so you don't have an OS
<romare> Bashing-om: what's that?
<reisio> subscious: ?
<CarlFK> what are the package names for "debug packages of GStreamer, GLib"
<CarlFK> something-dbg
<subscious> reisio: I am trying to run netflix so I installed pipelight. It worked once, now it just stalls at the video loading screen
<k1l_> curlyears: on a server you dont want to run an upgrade every 6 months. so the 5 years timeframe not needing to update is very welcome
<Bashing-om> romare: A Bad read on my part !
<curlyears> reisio:  not quite.  I was runnning 14.04.4, but an bad install of gnome broke it, and I need to re-install
<reisio> CarlFK: apt-cache search gstreamer | egrep -i 'dbg|debug'
<reisio> subscious: using chromium with the binary bits, or google-chrome would be a far simpler approach
<scatterp> i have to backup a machine i dont have access to and boot it in a vm is it possible some how change the filesize here https://gist.github.com/geoffreyanderson/1004950 and get a .img that can be eventually bootable out the other end?
<reisio> scatterp: you can't backup a machine you don't have access to
<romare> can I just update gnome 3.12 to 3.20 on 14.04? and what's the command to do that?
<scatterp> reisio: physical access to
<k1l_> romare: you will need a 3rd party repo for that. and since that includes a lot of changes this is quite a big task
<subscious> reisio: Can you be more specific. I read chromium can't use pipelight due to drop of NPAPI support in newer versions. (and I have no clue what binary bits are)
<scatterp> reisio: i.e i cant plug a livecd in to it
<Hesulan> subscious: I run netflix on chrome all the time without pipelight, runs perfectly. I'm fairly certain it uses HTML5 or flash or something instead.
<reisio> scatterp: why do you need to change the file size?
<faern> Is the configuration for how an ubuntu pkg built published somewhere? I would like to build a pkg that already exists in main, but with a slightly replaced source. I want/need it to replicate the original as good as possible.
<scatterp> reisio: its a bash script limited to 10gb i need 70
<akik> scatterp: line 15 creates the 10 gig image file. 10240 times 1 meg
<reisio> subscious: as Hesulan suggests, it has native support without needing silverlight
<scatterp> akik yeah but i need 70gb
<subscious> Hesulan: reisio: I'll give it a shot
<reisio> subscious: which means less overhead, which means easier and more performant
<akik> scatterp: adjust as necessary
<scatterp> thx
<reisio> subscious: ideally you would use chromium with chrome's binary blobs to make it work, but if you want the fastest solution, install google-chrome
<scatterp> akik once its an image and i convert it to a vdmk will i then need to boot from a livecd and boot-repair it ?
<Hesulan> subscious: btw, google-chrome isn't in the ubuntu repos that I know of, so just use whatever browser to go to google's download page and get the .deb file from there
<reisio> subscious: http://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome etc.
<akik> scatterp: all bets are off in this case. you need to test it
<scatterp> akik ok lol
<scatterp> akik theoretically at least?
<akik> scatterp: i don't think that will boot. it's just a ext file system image
<subscious> how do I check how much bit my linux installation has?
<scatterp> akik but after it will be a vdmk in vmware...
<akik> scatterp: it doesn't magically get a boot loader
<reisio> subscious: check what now?
<romare> is there a way to get rid of being restricted to copy files on nautilus other than doing "sudo nautilus"?
<subscious> reisio: weather it's 32 or 64 bit
<scatterp> akik: true so i was going to boot the vmware from live ubuntu and do boot rescue on /dev/sda
<auronandace> subscious: uname -a
<subscious> it shows i686 which one is that?
<auronandace> romare: you shouldn't sudo a graphical program
<akik> scatterp: maybe more useful could be a test with virtualbox's vboxmanage. it can copy stuff
<auronandace> subscious: can you show the whole line please?
<akik> scatterp: and convert hd images
<romare> auronandace: I just want to copy some files into "usr" but it won't let me. how do I do it?
<scatterp> ok
<auronandace> romare: why do you want to do that?
<subscious> auronandace: Linux XXXXX 3.13.0-85-generic #129-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 17 20:50:41 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<romare> auronandace: to change the theme. it looks ridiculous right now
<auronandace> subscious: 32bit
<akik> scatterp: sorry i've done this kinds of things before but not recently
<scatterp> k
<auronandace> romare: why can't you put it in the home folder?
<Bashing-om> subscious: ' sudo lshw | grep "description: CPU" -A 12 | grep width ' will tell if a 64 bit operating system hardware wise .
<subscious> google only offeres 64bit versions. Do I have to install a 64bit OS now for this sake?
<romare> auronandace: it says you put them into usr/share/themes
<auronandace> romare: is that because you want them system wide?
<reisio> subscious: egrep -i ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<OerHeks> romare, just for this theme issue it is wise to use sudo, not to seek for a hack to avoid it, this is how security works.
<OerHeks> romare, you don't change themes the whole day, do you?
<romare> no
<romare> ok I get it now. thanks
<kevin123> you can put themes in your home folder, can't remember the exact location tho
<akik> scatterp: actually it could be interesting to test. first create a virtualbox hd image, then mount it, then rsync your os into the image
<OerHeks> kevin123, then that theme is only available to that user, not systemwide, but it can be done yes
<akik> scatterp: there's a way to mount a virtualbox image with qemu-nbd
<squinty> romare:  you can install  nautilus-actions   which will add an "Open as Administrator" to nautilus's menu's.   Of course, be very very careful using it
<akik> scatterp: http://pastebin.com/raw/xJXJc1Zj
<romare> thank you
<subscious> is there a way to change my os's installation from 32bit to 64bit?
<auronandace> subscious: no, you need to reinstall
<Li> I've installed apache2 on ubuntu and I'm wondering why it starts on its own, even after I stop the service I found on after a while!
<squinty> romare:  might have give you a wrong package...  look for nautilus-admin instead
<oenen> how can i upgrade to new ubuntu lts? i'm not being offered the option
<auronandace> !ltsupgrade | oenen
<ubottu> oenen: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<romare> squinty: as long as I only need it for themes. I'll just sudo it when it's necessary.
<oenen> ok i'm on 15
<auronandace> romare: you really should use gksudo with graphical apps rather than sudo
<squinty> romare, :)
<romare> okay, okay
<romare> why not sudo btw?
<auronandace> romare: and for just copying/moving files it makes more snse to simply sudo cp/mv
<azizLIGHT> compiz eating 25% of my cpu, how do i fix it
<auronandace> !gksudo | romare
<ubottu> romare: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<k1l_> romare: dont use sudo for GUI. that will make a mess out of your file permissions
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, without prop driver for ATI on 16.04, 25% cpu usage is nice
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: im using nvidia proprietary, i never have 25% compiz, its under 10% or less for me. something unusual is happening
<OerHeks> most of those memory leaks get solved by restarting my browser
<lerner> whats the point of "software"? it is slow and cli and synaptic also list packages and, more importantly, they allow you to see the installation progress. Furthermore I get " could not find os-update virtual", so apparently there is a very important update (software wont say which one), but I cannot install it, due to the lack of os-update virtual...
<giitaa> hi i would like to create an apparmor profile, the problem is that the path contains a hidden directory, how can i name my profile ? for ex /home/gita/.env/bin/python
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: restarted my browser and still seeing 25% usage on compiz. is there a way to identify the cause. i know how to solve the issue if nothing else works: logout and log back in
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, to identify, did you install something recently? logout/login can help, just wait and see if the usage climbs again
<Bored> hi, i have vps ubuntu 14.04 and i logged into ssh. i installed node.js and i have few questions. how i can upload files from my local machine(windows) i use Putty. also if i run on the shell node 'file' how can i stop it from running? on pc i use ctrl+c
<mr_chris> Bored, You can use scp or sftp to upload files.
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: i updated teamviewer using their deb
<akik> Bored: winscp for windows. ctrl+c works the same way
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: logout/login didnt help either. so i did ctrl+alt+backspace and compiz is still 25% ugh
<Bored> ok thanks i try winscp
<veleno> hello. what is the most straightforward way to move our server (with all its services, users, etc..) to a new hardware  ?
<tgm4883> veleno: popping the drive out and puting it in the other box?
<mr_chris> veleno, Linux is pretty hardware agnostic. The most straightforward way is to install the old hard drive in the new hardware.
<azizLIGHT> how do i check what else was recenetly updated
<veleno> we also got new (better/faster/bigger) harddisks
<mr_chris> veleno, The biggest issues you may have is the network cards having different labels. If that happens, just update /etc/network/interfaces
<Bored> akik it seems great thanks :D. what do you mean it works same way? now if i run i using putty then i logged out the server stop working?
<mr_chris> veleno, You can use clonezilla to clone the hard drives.
<mr_chris> It can do a remote device to device clone.
<botbirth> hi, what's the best software for FDE on linux/ubuntu?
<mr_chris> botbirth, FDE?
<botbirth> sorry, full disk encryption
<Fuchs> full disk encryption?
<akik> Bored: ctrl+c works the same way as interrupting the process. you can use for example "nohup process &" to keep it running after logout
<botbirth> yes
<mr_chris> botbirth, Oh, luks. The installer already has the option to use it.
<botbirth> okay, i'll try it out
<Bored> akik and how i close the process after i relogged?
<botbirth> does luks work on most distros?
<mr_chris> botbirth, Note, there are two options. One for full disk encryption and the other for only encrypting the home folder.
<reisio> botbirth: all
<botbirth> thank you
<akik> Bored: you can kill it. or install gnu screen and get a more flexible way to handle it (persistent sessions which you can get back into)
<Bored> akik gnu like remote screen? how i can do it?(my laptop is windows)
<akik> Bored: screen is a text mode terminal multiplexer. it's installed on your linux server
<dannymichel> What's the recommended way to bring back all system tray icons(whitelist) in Ubuntu 16 as separate icons not included in a dropdown?
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> Since 16.04 and the switch to gnome software manager... I cannot install .deb packages.  It tries to install, but then fails.  I presume that's because there is no access because I'm never prompted for a password
<rfleming> am I missing something, or is something broken?
<mr_chris> rfleming, Have you tried installing manually with "dpkg -i" ?
<dannymichel> rfleming: install gdebi
<rfleming> yeah, that works fine...
<squinty> rfleming,  seems there has been quite a bit of users reporting problems with it.  might want to install synaptic or use command line till they sort them out
<mr_chris> Then it's not an apt problem. I'm not sure about the Gnome Software Center since I have not used it yet.
<rfleming> yeah, alright.  I can do that.  using APT isn't a problem for me, but I was spoiled with installing a deb with the software centre previously  :)
<bobby_> hi hello, xenial is constantly crashing on me, for instance when I am working on my desktop it will boot me back to the login screen and I lose all my work... does anyone know how to fix this?
<scatterp> akik: sorry had a call
<rfleming> mr_chris, if you're using Ubuntu/Xubuntu 16.04 then you have GNOME software.  They replaced the Ubuntu Software Center with it.
<rfleming> overall though, 16.04 is an improvement :)
<mr_chris> rfleming, I understand. I just haven't personally used it yet. But it's easy to tell if it's a problem with the graphical tool or apt and dpkg itself.
<bobby_> 16.04 has been giving me all kinds of problems
<mr_chris> So from what it sounds like, it's a problem with Gnome Software Center.
<rfleming> I installed hexchat through gnome software... after clicking 'install' it prompted for a password.  That didn't happen with the .deb package.
<rfleming> I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.  I'll wait for an update.  I'm sure there will be one coming sooner rather than later
<mr_chris> rfleming, I wonder if you're able to launch Gnome Software Center in the command line and see some type of errors being displayed.
<rfleming> hey, that's not a bad idea
<mr_chris> Or maybe it logs somewhere.
<terminator> can someone help me install kwin
<squinty> terminator,  fwiw, there is a #kubuntu channel.   installing it should be as simple as typing in a terminal   sudo apt install kwin
<bobby_> I'm thinking of installing debian along side of ubuntu because it's a more stable platform
<bobby_> xenial really did not impress me at all
<bobby_> it's always crashing
<eelstrebor> why did xenial change the interface designations?
<mr_chris> terminator, apt-get install kwin
<bobby_> someone told me it could be an x.org error
<bobby_> I looked into syslog and found things like an x.gnome error
<bobby_> i don't know if that is similar
<bobby_> do I need to update gnome or anything like that to take care of the problem?
<FoeHammered> Howdy, folks. I've got a few Windows computers in the house, and I'd like to try to make Samba work on my Linux box to work with them on the home network. What's the state of the art in idiot-proof for that?
<bobby_> +
<bobby_> does anyone have the ubuntu pastebin url so I can post part of my syslog?
<squinty> FoeHammered,  nautilus -> connect to server -> smb:// <ip addie here>  works for my home stuff
<k1l_> !paste  | bobby_
<ubottu> bobby_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FoeHammered> Interesting.
<FoeHammered> Sounds relatively idiot proof.
<FoeHammered> Of course, I'm using PCManFM, but if I find that doesn't work for my purposes, I can try Nautilus.
<ycyclist> I'm looking for some examples on accessing Azure blobs from Linux.  Anybody here ever do that?
<ycyclist> I need to read and write to the blobs.  They are created for me elsewhere.
<Bored> hi i installed apache2 and spt-get install phpmyadmin. i configured new passwords. i can see the web is working on /var/www but the phpmyadmin doesnt work on the http://ip.adress/phpmyadmin
<Bored> what can i do?
<akik> ycyclist: the azure node js cli might work. i think it's called xplat cli
<ycyclist> Okay, I'll nose around on that.
<Cedara> Hi! Ubuntu 16.04 : Question regarding Deluge. When I start the programme, it asks if I want a thin client, otherwise I have to install libtorrent. Since searching for that via synaptic gives me several things, I wonder what is meant. Also, install comment via terminal suggested libtorrent-rasterbar-dbg, but didn't install it with everything regarding deluge.
<squinty> eelstrebor,  https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<akik> eelstrebor: it's controlled by net.ifnames equals either 0 or 1
<squinty> Cedara,  hmmm  never asked here before if needed a thin client.  deluge-gtk is what I use and am now using instead of utorrent on both my windows and linux systems
<reisio> eelstrebor: akik's is probably the simplest way to control it, indeed
<reisio> deluge is a lovely open source µTorrent knockoff
<Cedara> squinty : I installed from the repos, which is what irks me.
<reisio> with a lovely webUI, even
<squinty> Cedara, for my linux boxes so do i     weird
<squinty> reisio,  with none of utorrent commercials etc (even though most can be turned off)
<Cedara> squinty: I was out of ideas thus went here
<Cedara> squinty : especially as I don't need a thin client and want all
<squinty> Cedara,  sudo apt install deluge-gtk
<eelstrebor> i'll have to check into that -- i'm also having trouble with the ubuntu software installer - it won't install anything
<Cedara> squinty: do I have to remove the old one first?
<transhuman> hi can anyone tell me where the log for dmraid is (is it stored on the drives or in memory? I ask because I have an error which someone created a patch for (which I cant use ) that indicates the error occurs when the log is non empty (rebuild cant occur ) NOTE This bit of code is in redhat http://paste.debian.net/679050/
<squinty> Cedara,  might be an idea.   sudo apt purge deluge*
<Cedara> squinty: removing : deluge* deluge-common* deluge-gtk*
<Cedara> squinty: do you want to continue?
<Cedara> squinty : I suppose I should go for yes
<squinty> Cedara,  well those are the packages that will be installed using the first command I sent you.
<squinty> yes
<Cedara> removed
<squinty> Cedara,  sudo apt install deluge-gtk
<Cedara> squinty: and now apt install deluge-gtk ?
<squinty> yep with sudo
<Cedara> squinty : now wants to install deluge-common deluge-gtk
<Cedara> squinty : done
<scatterp> akik: was not sure how to do it your way anyway i started making the image esxi has a tool for importing drive images so i will let you know by pm how it goes after some time like a day
<squinty> Cedara,  now bang on a magnet/torrent    you will have to change the torrent/magnet association from the default transmission ( if you want to use deluge as the default that is)
<jmaestu> hola..
<jmaestu> tengo un problema con la instalacion del Lubuntu
<jmaestu> alguien me puede ayudar___
<Cedara> squinty : didn't work
<squinty> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<akik> scatterp: the qemu-nbd trick makes the virtualbox hd image be visible for fdisk
<Cedara> squinty : still in thin client mode and I cannot change a thing
 * Cedara sighs
<squinty> Cedara,  just a sec
<Cedara> noted
<jmaestu> ok..  hi..  someone speak spanish___
<scatterp> akik: yeah this way should produce something like an iso
<k1l_> !es | jmaestu
<ubottu> jmaestu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<scatterp> jmaestu: yes but its not the spanish channel here
<reisio> squinty: or the inherent danger of using a closed source torrent client
<scatterp> akik: going to sleep while this works
<jmaestu> thanx..
<squinty> reisio,  yeppers, good point too
<squinty> Cedara,  /home/USERNAME/.config/deluge   maybe we should have deleted that directory too when we purged.  try purging again and delete that directory and then reistall deluge
<Cedara> same as before then?
<Cedara> squinty : sudo apt purge deluge* ?
<squinty> Cedara,  yes   purge first and then check to see if that directory still exists. if yes, then delete it and then reinstall deluge
<J11> I upgraded to xenial at work today, but my dual monitor stopped working (it either let the vga or dvi monitor work). I tried things like downgrading xorg packages and the xorg intel driver package, but I've got it working by booting the 4.2 kernel.
<squinty> Cedara,  you can use your file manage with "show hidden files" turned on to migrate to that directory and delete from there
<Cedara> squinty: wants to remove deluge-common* and deluge-gtk*
<squinty> Cedara, go for it
<J11> I wonder if I can(/have to) recompile the kernel with the right driver support somehow.
<Cedara> squinty : in nautilus, yes?
<Cedara> still there
<squinty> Cedara,  yes use nautilus
<Cedara> just delete that folder?
<Cedara> squinty: in home/.config/ ?
<squinty> Cedara,  yes just the deluge one.  yes in that directory
<Cedara> squinty : done
<squinty> ce
<squinty> Cedara,  sudo apt install deluge
<Cedara> squinty : wants to install deluge-common and deluge-gtk, and the new packages deluge, deluge-common, deluge-gtk
<Cedara> squinty : done
<Cedara> Hoorah!
<Cedara> success
<squinty> Cedara, \O/
<squinty> Cedara,  good to hear
<Cedara> Thanks a lot , squinty
<squinty> Cedara, np :)
<SuperNoob> hi there, I've been using Xubuntu 16.04, and I need to install XChat gtk, not gnome version... to do that I need the ppa... someone help..
<squinty> SuperNoob, install  hexchat
<chandwer> I've got kinda a weird problem, the jack detection for my microphone input is physically broken. Is there a way to force Ubuntu to use the microphone jack for input even though it doesn't see it?
<squinty> SuperNoob,   sudo apt install hexchat   in a terminal.  xchat hasn.t been worked on for years now or so I understand
<SuperNoob> <squinty> hi, is hex good enough?
<Osirus126> need help getting my audio card recognised and setup for linux ubuntu 16.04.. Model: DX-SC71 Manufacturer: Dynex
<squinty> SuperNoob, hexchat is based on the old xchat but is still being worked on
<Osirus126> can anyone help??
<Osirus126> Dynex DX-SC71
<squinty> SuperNoob,  used hexchat for quite a few years now without any problems here
<SuperNoob> squinty ok
<akik> chandwer: you can switch inputs and outputs with pacmd. not sure if it is what can do that
<Cedara> SuperNoob : I second that Hexchat recommendation - using it newly this year.
<foko> hi
<foko> hi there
<foko> hi
<foko> hi
<foko> hi
<foko> hi
<foko> hi
<rjr6860> I need some help installing ubuntu. I have partitions from a mint install. Ubuntu says it is installing to /boot but it never progreeses
<ismail28> l
<Osirus126> need help with pci audio card.. it is not showing up under lspci
<Osirus126> can someone please help me, i have a DX-SC71 Dynex Audip Card. Device is plugged in but not showing up under lspci
<SuperNoob> Cedara , squinty hi, had troubles with autologin.. do you remember which login-Method should pick? thls
<rjr6860> my ubuntu mate install is hanging. I am using the same partitions that I used in my linux mint install. This a dual boot config with widows 7.
<squinty> SuperNoob, Hexchat -> Network List -> Ubuntu Servers -> Edit -> connect to this network automatically
<xangua> rjr6860: by using the same partition, are you saying you're using the same /home partition? also "hanging" is just a so wide spectrum
<squinty> SuperNoob,  you can also set to "autojoin channels" in that window too
<SuperNoob> k I'll try thks guy
<squinty> SuperNoob,  yw
<owen1> i have 'exec some-command' in an upstart script and i want that command to run as ubuntu user. is this the correct systax - 'sudo -u ubuntu exec some-command'?
<rlaager> owen1: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#setuid
<jajaja> Hey guys, I'm running ubuntu (unity) with dual boot windows 8.. I want to install ubuntu gnome in place of ubuntu. It's ok to write grub on MBR again?
<victorsosa> Hello
<marioooooteee>  /Server irc.irc-hispano.org
<victorsosa> hola
<owen1> rlaager: nice!
<rjr6860> xangua: yes. I am using same partitions. I have  a swap partion a /partion and a /boot partition
<rjr6860> xangua: It hangs when it says it is installing in /boot
<rjr6860> i cannot install ubuntu mate. I have 3 partitions which we once used for linux mint. Trying to install into those partions and the install hangs on /boot
<christ_> hello guy just one question i just install lunbuntu for small config but it is not a TLS one , can i move to? or i need to rinstall from the beginning
<xangua> christ_: depends, what version?
<christ_> how to kows that?
<christ_> xangua,
<OerHeks> christ_, open terminal: cat /etc/issue
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<effectnet> why is there a printer icon in my top bar there?
<rjr6860> do i need to format partions to install a different distro. going from linux mint to ubuntu mate. this is a dual with windows 7.
<OerHeks> rjr6860, yes, that would be wise
<OerHeks> effectnet, likely there is a printjob waiting.
<rjr6860> OerHeks: is that why my install is hanging?
<effectnet> oh heh
<OerHeks> rjr6860, could well be, mint differs from ubuntu.
<christ_> Ubuntu 15.10 \n \l
<christ_>  
<rjr6860> OerHeks: once i install to the partions will I get the grub boot menu at startup?
<effectnet> i dont see anything when i type    lpstat -R
<OerHeks> rjr6860, i think the install creates a fresh grub, including windows7
<rjr6860> OerHeks: partitions are swap 512 mb, /boot  4200mb, / (large)
<iBurley> Hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 and I use an AMD card so I'm stuck on the open source graphics drivers for now, anybody know how I can un-cap the fps with them? It caps all games to 60, which is fine for most, but not some.
<drama> christ_,  are you saying you don't have a desktop and just console/command line
<autofsckk> hi, if i chroot into ubuntu from some other linux-flavor, will it work? or i need to do it from ubuntu?
<OerHeks> drama no he checked his ubuntu version in terminal
<christ_> right
<christ_> i got ubuntu 15.04 but not lts
<christ_> i want skype but only in LTS
<rjr6860> OerHeks: thanks. I will give it a shot.
<OerHeks> christ_, see ubottu upgrade factoid, you can upgrade now
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<autofsckk> im a little confused, is it a mkinitcpio in ubuntu?
<drama> christ_, got System Tools -> Software Updater?
<christ_> done
<autofsckk> i hope that somebody give me a hint :D  im tryint to p
<christ_> where  i see if i m on lts ?
<christ_> it ask me to restart
<christ_> drama
<autofsckk> i hope that somebody give me a hint :D  im trying to put an existing ubuntu on a microsd, i already did the partitions, put the information back in, modified /etc/fstab  and reinstalled grub to but from the device, but it does not recognize the uuid, i remember that i have to modify something in mkinitcio.conf file so it can detect external devices at boot right? but i cant find mkinitcpio , so how can
<autofsckk> i do that on ubuntu? thanks in advance
<user> hi
<user> bye
<user> exit
<user> stage left
<autofsckk> it seems that i found something usefull for that, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD  didnt know about initrd.img :/
<owen1> my drive is almost full. i need to find what folder causes it from the terminal. what commands should help me?
<zykotick9> iBurley: are you using an LCD?  is it really a 60+ LCD?  good luck (with ATI you'll need it)
<Bashing-om> owen1: 'df -h ; df -i ' . see see where the space/inodes are used .
<owen1> Bashing-om: thanks
<zykotick9> owen1: if it's space, and not inode, related you might want to check out ncdu
<owen1> zykotick9: i can't install anything. not enough space
<zykotick9> owen1: hehe <- sorry...  best of luck!
<zykotick9> owen1: "du -sh /path" might help?!?!
<owen1> Bashing-om: df -h =>  /dev/xvda1      7.8G  6.6G  796M  90% /      but i need to figure out exactly where the space is taken
<owen1> what folder inside /
<zykotick9> owen1: 800M seems like a lot free, to prevent installs... wow
<owen1> my guess it's docker but i am not sure
 * zykotick9 does wonder what a xvda is...
<Bashing-om> owen1: ^^ ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . on lieu of ncdu .
 * zykotick9 sees docker mentioned, and runs away
<owen1> ahahha
<Bashing-om> owen1: A good bet that the boot partition contains lots of old kernels .
<psusi> owen1, `du` will show space use by directory
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: i chaned it to "du -sx 2>/dev/null | sort -n" but THANKS, that's pretty neat.
<manuel_> hi!
<owen1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16196908/
<manuel_> anyone using ubuntu gnome 16.04
<manuel_> ?
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: ^^ I had SeijiSensei show me that one !
<owen1> /var/lib/docker/aufs -> 4.7G
<jajaja> hey guys, I'm having problems with my broadcom wireless adapter, I've already installed dkms an bcmwl
<Bashing-om> owen1: Nick me .. or I may miss your entries . look'n .
<manuel_> hello there? anyone is having problem with the printers in ubuntu gnome 16.04?
<zykotick9> manuel_: do you know what model of printer you are using?  sharing that might help people...  good luck /me knows nothin' about printers
<owen1> Bashing-om: i removed old docker images and now i have more space
<manuel_> i have a canon mg5520, i works flawless with 15.10 version but with ubuntu gnome 16.04 doesnt work at all
<Bashing-om> owen1: " 5354228 var " ya got someting running a-muck and logging like crazy ?
<owen1> Bashing-om: i am not sure. is there a way to tell?
<zykotick9> manuel_: <just a sidenote> your last line, would have been perfect for your first line to the channel (it has all the key info) :)  best of luck, i'm no help with printers...  i hate them ;)
<Bashing-om> owen1: read the logs is the only way I know of .
<owen1> Bashing-om: tail -f /var/log/* ?
<manuel_> thanks zykotick9, this is my first time asking for help in irc, i alwais tried to figure out by my self but this one beat me
<manuel_> this is what i got in the command line
<derjur> does anyone know of a way to integrate sms messaging in ubuntu?  similar to the way OSX does it...  (pref. without rooting my phone)
<iBurley> zykotick9, sorry, I stepped away, yeah it's a 60hz LCD panel, I just want to unlock the FPS with the open source driver.
<manuel_> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p MG5500LAN -m canonmg5500.ppd -v cnijbe://Canon/?port=net&serial=F4-81-39-17-09-D2 -E
<manuel_> lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file.
<Bashing-om> owen1: well ,, in this situation I would take the time to look at each individually .
<owen1> Bashing-om: ok. will do. thank you
<zykotick9> manuel_: <sidenote> irc is strange, where "normal" people say "hello, i'm so and so, and i'm having this problem"... on irc it's better to drop all the "niceties" and just ask your technical question.  BEST of luck with your issue, i hope you find a fix.
<zykotick9> iBurley: if it's a 60hz LCD, then 60FPS is all you can really do... i think...  good luck.
<manuel_> cool man, how you answer me directly?
<zykotick9> manuel_: you can use the TAB key to autocomplete nicknames on irc... try z-y-k-TAB and it should autocomplete zykotick9 and highlight me.
<manuel_> zykotick9, cool man, thanks
<IndianPCSupport> zykotick9, very useful trick thanks!
<zykotick9> manuel_: <sidenote> i suggest dropping the "man" part and just using "cool, thanks" there are more then just men on irc... and you NEVER know!  /me is a man... but just sayin'
<IndianPCSupport> Have any of you played around with Windows 10 version of Ubuntu? Its pretty cool but still very limited.
<manuel_> zykotick9, your right! weird paradigma i have :)
<zykotick9> is there a separate irc channel for win10+ubuntu(more-like-gnu-i-hear)?
<Pici> zykotick9: #ubuntu-on-windows, or so I hear
<zykotick9> Pici: 14 people... not promising ;)
<IndianPCSupport> Pretty empty but pretty cool
<Bashing-om> IndianPCSupport: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2318965&page=6 . discussion for ubuntu in Windows .
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<zykotick9> Pici: but thanks... that's where i'll point people.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: ftw ;)
<Bashing-om> cookies and ice cream all around .
<zykotick9> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
#ubuntu 2016-05-03
 * zykotick9 likes #debian's beer better ;)
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Some people when hung, want a new rope too . :)
<manuel_> zykotick9, another thing, is a good idea to ask several times?, i mean one time each half hour for example? just to see if new people who can solve my problem are in the chat
<zykotick9> manuel_: regarding re-asking, i think in one of #ubuntu's factoids it suggests waiting a 1/2 hour...  i think that's really way to short (more so in other channels then #ubuntu!) to actually need some of the people to change...  but ymmv (your milage may vary) ;)
<egoflux> yo yo
<Bashing-om> manuel_: Yes .. that gets you an atta-boy .
<genii> manuel_: Asking every half hour or so would not be considered spamming or overly annoying
<zykotick9> ^^ s/to actually/you actually/
<manuel_> cool :) thanks
<Pici> manuel_: have you installed any packages to try to get the printer to work? or are you just trying that command
<Pici> ?
<mike001> Is anyone familiar with this guide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers ?
<squinty> mike001,  nothing in Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers ?  iirc, driver offers for the b43's are installed from there.  Someone please correct me if I am mistaken
<squinty> !b43 | mike00
<ubottu> mike00: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nick_name> I have three monitors and want to be able to launch a program from a terminal in the middle monitor on either the left or right monitors
<EgoAleSum> hi! I’m looking for an advice for setting up a server for my home. It will have two different purposes: file server and virtualization. For the virtualization part, it will have 3 VMs with gui). my question is about the file server part: would you run it in on the host directly, or in a VM, or in a LXC? The file server part needs direct access to 3 disks (in a raid-5 configuration)
<cognitiaclaeves> I'm trying to install Docker 1.9 - 1.10 in Ubuntu 14.04, but it will only install docker 1.5. I'm followed this guide: https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntulinux/
<autofsckk> EgoAleSum:  so the fileserver is gonna be of what kind? nfs?
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: SMB and AFP. but it should be irrelevant. on the same file server I’m also putting miniDLNA
<Bashing-om> !info docker trusty
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (trusty), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<EgoAleSum> cognitiaclaeves: are you installing “docker-engine” or “docker”?
<autofsckk> wow, half the things you mention im not familiar with, but i would maybe put the fileserver directly on the server, and just running vms apart from it, but im not an expert, it just sound reasonable that way or thats the way i would do it
<Bashing-om> cognitiaclaeves: ^ indicates to me that the docker PPA is not installed .
<cognitiaclaeves> EgoAleSum: docker. Is it docker-engine now?
<cognitiaclaeves> Bashing-om: But I installed it.
<EgoAleSum> cognitiaclaeves: “docker” is the one from the Ubuntu repo. “docker-engine” is from the Docker repo. read the guide :)
<OerHeks> apt-cache policy docker-engine will tell
<autofsckk> that "virtualizing" mania is very mmmm i cant understand it completely
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: for the file server, i’m not really thinking of a VM, but more like LXC maybe? putting it on the bare metal would have the advantage of direct access to the disks, but virtualization (even just LXC) makes it safer
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: it’s easier to manage because if the file server fails, I can just rebuild that part of the server (just replace one VM rather than rebuilding the entire server). and it’s possibly safer because there’s more isolation
<cognitiaclaeves> EgoAleSum: Ug. I can't believe I didn't notice that.  Thanks!
<EgoAleSum> at the extreme, I’d run every application in a separate VM, or at least container
<EgoAleSum> anyone else has an opinion on bare metal vs LXC (or VM) for the file server?
<autofsckk> something like that a guy from my work told me, we run ganeti over here and i really cant see yet the advantages he told me about :/ i think its more work
<Hydr0p0nX> it's more work until something blows up maybe ?
<autofsckk> but linux is designed like that, i mean, if something blows it just blows that part and not the server
<autofsckk> that idea of virtualizing is so windows
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: if you run in a VM and you get pwned, only that VM is compromised
<autofsckk> not really
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: ??
<autofsckk> but you surely get cracked with all that sysadmin stuff done automaticly and without knowing whats going on
<autofsckk> EgoAleSum:  the good part of this OS is that you have multiples ways to do it :D and you decide what fits better
<manuel_> Pici, i installed two packages from the canon webpage, but in the 15.10 version i didnt need those packages, it was plug and play
<ubuntu> hello? please stop
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: my daily job is technical sales of cloud computing. I once met with a guy, CIO in a university, who told me (seriously believing that) that “virtualization is a fad”. only reason why he doesn’t get fired it’s because he works in the public sector :)
<ubuntu> why see the pic?
<dannymichel> Any compiz setting or something that will disable the ability to move a window beyond the left launcher and panel,
<autofsckk> EgoAleSum:  do you know salt?
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: salt?
 * zykotick9 notes, "there is no cloud, just other people's computers"
<autofsckk> saltstack
<EgoAleSum> autofsckk: you can tell me all the tools you want to run on bare metal, but VMs offer more density and save people lots of money
<EgoAleSum> zykotick9: heard that so many times :)
<zykotick9> EgoAleSum: i'm glad... i guess fsfe's campaign is working ;)
<EgoAleSum> zykotick9: however, let’s be clear that the “cloud” i sell is IaaS and PaaS… not SaaS
<EgoAleSum> i do have concerns about SaaS. that’s why i’m building my own server and not using, say, Dropbox. but IaaS/PaaS is different
<zykotick9> EgoAleSum: we're OT ;)  take care
<EgoAleSum> zykotick9: right, sorry for the OT
<autofsckk> need help with fixing initramfs
<autofsckk> i dont know about that :/ i know mkinitcpio, how can i fix it?
<Bashing-om> autofsckk: We can run update-initramfs manually in 'verbose' mode  so it tells us what it is doing, and examine that to see if it gives clues. sudo update-initramfs -vu -k $(uname -r) |& tee /tmp/initrd.log .
<autofsckk> Bashing-om:  i already did that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD  im trying to put a3
<autofsckk> Bashing-om:  i already did that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD  im trying to put 3 partitions on a 8 microSD, boot /var /  from a working server, but when i chrooted to it and did the update-initramfs and that it just broke my servers init jajajaja :/ it was not written to the microsd but to the server itself, but i tried to boot from liveusb and do it again but it doesnt work
<autofsckk> ill go to my house now, i think tomorrow ill give it a second chance, ill just c&p what you told me and try tomorrow, thanks :
<autofsckk> and that was almos exactly what i did that broke my servers initramfs :/ jajajaja well whatever, see you tomorrow
<MannyLNJ> i have an hp printer on my ubuntu systrm but my osx laptop won't see it. Help please
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i am reading a lot of conflicting articles online. what are y'alls thoughts on the need for UFW on a home ubuntu desktop/server (with ssh and apache) behind a router (NAT) configured with unobvious port routes? like port 1234 to the server's port 80\
<EgoAleSum> imthenachoman: using “unobvious port routes” doesn’t really give you more security
<EgoAleSum> if crackers have time, they just do portscans
<imthenachoman> EgoAleSum: ..good point
<imthenachoman> i just hate the idea of setting up UFW cause i just know it'll break stuff
<imthenachoman> :/
<EgoAleSum> plus, you’ll make your life much more complicated. for example, certain networks (e.g. corporate, schools, etc) block all traffic on ports different from 80/443
<EgoAleSum> (to change ports, you can just use port forwarding in your router, btw, you don’t need UFW)
<imthenachoman> this server is ONLY for me. only i will need to access it from outside
<Inocuous> what is an example of something that breaks with ufw imthenachoman ?
<imthenachoman> EgoAleSum: i know. i am saying with that setup i am wondering if i need ufw
<EgoAleSum> imthenachoman: then use strong authentication systems
<EgoAleSum> imthenachoman: you always need firewall, regardless.
<imthenachoman> Inocuous: i shouldn't say break. i should say that i have to configure each web hosted app on my computer like nzbget
<imthenachoman> Inocuous: just a pain to do. not impossible. i'm just lazy
<MannyLNJ> [Question] How can i test my VPN from inside my network to see if it id drtup cottrctly?
<EgoAleSum> imthenachoman: another great idea is to add another small server in your home (e.g. a RPi) and then connect only via VPN
<imthenachoman> EgoAleSum: i had thought of that..
<EgoAleSum> imthenachoman: with “VPN” being either a full-fledged P2S IPSec tunnel, or even just a SSH tunnel
<EgoAleSum> if it’s just for you, that may be the safest option
<EgoAleSum> although you’ll find some issues. for example, in my home server I have ownCloud installed and remote access is enabled; i couldn’t use the apps for the phone if i were requiring a VPN
<imthenachoman> ah. i forgot about OC. that is another thing i will have on it
<imthenachoman> on a side note, there is some command you can run that takes you through a text menu to select what happens when apt-get upgrade comes across update notes. like it can "more" them so you have to press q to continue or it can skip them, etc... anyone remember that command?
<EgoAleSum> imthenachoman: aptitude?
<imthenachoman> EgoAleSum: no, it came preinstalled on a fresh ubuntu 14.04 install.
<imthenachoman> like configure or something
<MannyLNJ> I thought I disabled my laptop sysoending when I closed the lid but it still does. How do I stop this?
<yourname3> yo dawgs
<yourname3> oops
<Tuxfuk> what's everyone doing?
<LazyUser69> Does ubuntu create a swap file if /swap is never mounted during installation?
<EgoAleSum> LazyUser69: check with “free” if there’s swap enabled
<Tuxfuk> i believe so. you can always make/enable one
<Tuxfuk> mkswap (device)
<Tuxfuk> swapon (device)
<Rhorse> MannyLNJ: look in the /etc/pm directory for config files which cover that. Or there may be a bios setting to turn this on/off. HTH!
<Rhorse> On second thought, MannyLNJ, ISTR a setting in power settings for closing lid....
<precise> Hey guys, I just installed 16.04, all is smooth. I didn't enable LUKS. I have all partitions on my SSD except for /home which is on an HDD. I know I can't install LUKS post-install (without data destruction), but I was wondering if I could backup data, unmount home as root, format the /home partition as ext4+LUKS, remount, and restore backup. I want to do this so I don't have to do full reinstall. Is this
<precise> possible?
<precise> Sorry for the wall of text :/
<EgoAleSum> precise: yes it’s possible. ensure you have many backups
<crazyhorse18> everytime i copy stuff to my usb stick, ubuntu says   stuff like copied 3gb out of 3gb 0 seconds left
<crazyhorse18> and sits there for 5 minutes .. have they fixed this in 16.04 yet?
<crazyhorse18> it was broken in 12.04 / 14.04 and 15.04
<precise> EgoAleSum, thanks for your response. In theory could I run a recurive copy from the root of my /home (I don't know if that's the proper way to say it) onto an external HDD (or 3) and do the reverse during restore time?
<EgoAleSum> precise: yes, use rsync for that
<psusi> crazyhorse18, do you have like 16 gb of ram or something?
<crazyhorse18> psusi: 32gb
<psusi> ahh, I can see that then
<precise> Thanks for the rsync tip EgoAleSum, I'll look into it!
<precise> crazyhorse18, what's the 32GB for?
<frostschutz> precise, backup home, reinstall with luks, restore home... how much space do you have on your SSD? home should go on SSD too, HDD is for movies
<crazyhorse18> ram is super cheap, why not have lots :D   also i bought the computer in 2012
<psusi> afaik, currently the copy process keeps writing as much as the kernel allows it, which with 16 gb of ram, most likely would easily accept 3gb, and then flushes all of the dirty buffers to disk at the end, which can take a while when you have *that* much buffered up
<psusi> I built my computer in 2011 or 2012 and only have 4gb ;)
<crazyhorse18> but occasionally i run a windows 7 / xp and windows 10 vm for testing.. but to be honest i never really get past 16gb
<crazyhorse18> it's nice not to run out
<psusi> only time I feel like I don't have enough is when I run VMs
<crazyhorse18> what's that got to do with the usb problem?
<psusi> just that when accessing a fat formatted removable disk, usb or otherwise, the current policy is to allow normal caching, then flush at the end
<precise> frostschutz: 128Gb (real: 120GB) I do a lot a virtualization with KVM so I try to preserve space on the SSD for root and the like. What files would you place in /home that need SSD speeds?
<crazyhorse18> psusi, ah i see.. so basically it dumps the whole lot into memory .. then starts writing to disk?
<precise> frostschutz: also I don't want to reinstall because initiall install was a bitch on this machine and I'd rather not go through that again. That's also why I didn't initially use LUKS just to avoid as many speedbumps as possible + to lessen down time.
<precise> *initial
<EgoAleSum> precise: agree with frostschutz in general. your home contains a bunch of files that are used by the system too (e.g. Firefox configuration, etc). you could gain a lot from putting the home on the SSD. also, SSDs are safer
<crazyhorse18> precise: installing always takes me about 2 - 3 entire days
<crazyhorse18> and i have 20 files detailing every command that needs to be run :/
<precise> crazyhorse18: yeah I took notes this time around, but each time new issues keep popping up :/
<crazyhorse18> haha. yeah
<precise> I was hesitant to install 16.04 on this machine, but it actually went smoother than 14.04 :P
<militiaspack> Hiya
<frostschutz> precise, doing LUKS as an afterthought is possible (even in place); it's just so much harder than reinstalling
<precise> how so frostschutz, I'm willing to learn, and I already have extensive backups :P
<precise> ?
<iguano80> im having problems trying to install my canon mg5520 on ubuntu gnome 16.04, before in 15.10 the installation was plug and play but now it doesnt work... :(
<militiaspack> Could someone in here help me? I am on 14.04 on a chromebook. kinda new to this whole ubuntu thing and I can't seem to get steam working. Been trying all the google fixes and none seem to be working :( Any assistance?
<iguano80> anyone else have this problem with the printers?
<Tuxfuk> iguano80: check out cups
<zykotick9> frostschutz: <just a sidenote> but to "properly" do luks, it would require zeroing out all current drives...
<militiaspack> Noone can help me? :/
<psusi> crazyhorse18, yes, assuming you have enough free ram
<iguano80> Tuxfuk, yes, im trying with this command..
<iguano80> sudo /usr/sbin/lpadmin -p MG5500LAN -m canonmg5500.ppd -v cnijbe://Canon/?port=net&serial=F4-81-39-17-09-D2 -E
<iguano80> lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file.
<precise> EgoAleSum: How much space do I need for a full ubuntu install. (eg. /home, /, the-whole-9-yards) I like to do virtualization with KVM, and after restore I already have 200GB filled on my HDD and 18GB of my 120GB SSD filled. I'm a week into this install...
<zykotick9> frostschutz: <additional info> doesn't really matter with ssd drives...
<Tuxfuk> iguano80: you can do all that via your webbrowser
<subscious> hello. I try installing google chrome on xubuntu 16.04. the software app won't actually install the downloaded *.deb file. What am I doing wrong?
<precise> Realistically would 120GB be good for multiple VMs and a full Ubuntu install? EgoAleSum
<squinty> iguano80, https://localhost:631/   -> Adding Printers and Classes -> Find New Printers   might be worth a shot
<Tuxfuk> militiaspack: what's the issue?
<iguano80> ok, let me try that
<Tuxfuk> what are the errors?
<squinty> subscious,  install gedi  ( sudo apt install gebi) and then highlight the chrome.deb file in your file manger -> open with gdebi
<squinty> subscious, the software center is buggy
<iguano80> squinty, ok, y did what you tell me and the browser just say... Not Found, its look like something is missing
<militiaspack> Tuxfuk Ok well I try to run steam and it says steam needs to install additional packages such as libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-quantal:i386 and libc6:i386 and libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal:i386 so I let it go but after a min or so it says unable to locate package for all 3 after
<tgm4883> probably easier to just install it from command line
<tgm4883> militiaspack: which chromebook
<subscious> thanks squinty
<squinty> iguano80,  make sure you copied/typed it correctly.
<squinty> subscious, yw
<iguano80> https://localhost:631/ ??
<militiaspack> tgm4883 http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/chrome-os-devices/XE303C12-A01US-specs
<squinty> iguano80,  yes
<iguano80> it works but when i click on Adding Printers and Classes is when the browser just fail
<tgm4883> militiaspack: you aren't going to be able to run steam on that
<militiaspack> Why? tgm4883?
<blu_> where am I?
<tgm4883> militiaspack: because it's ARM based. I'm pretty sure that steam doesn't run on ARM
<squinty> iguano80,  ok then it's not finding anything.  maybe someone else will offer some advice
<militiaspack> tgm4883 oh :/ well I just can't get those certain packages to install....
<iguano80> squinty, thanks :)
<squinty> iguano80,  wish I knew more :)
<iguano80> me too haha
<tgm4883> militiaspack: even if you could get steam to install (which I doubt), there wouldn't be any games for you to play
<nicomachus> tgm4883: what
<tgm4883> nicomachus: what what?
<militiaspack> tgm4883 Well I wanna use it for chatting and such not for games really
<tgm4883> militiaspack: ah, ok, that still doesn't satisfy the issues of not having those other packages available
<militiaspack> well idk how to get them tgm4883
<tgm4883> militiaspack: Even if you manually downloaded and forced them to install, they wouldn't work as they aren't built for your arch
<Rhorse> subscious: there is a bug in sofware center that will be addressed in a few days about installing debs. You can afaik still install debs from the command line using apt-get and dpkg.
<Rhorse> BTW, this bug should be addressed in /topic until addressed, IMHO.
<tgm4883> militiaspack: I'm not trying to be a jerk about it, but you'll need to buy a better laptop if you want that to work. ARM has it's place, but this isn't one of them
<squinty> Rhorse,  imho, in his particular case (and of quite a few others in here lately pertaining to the software bugs) he was better of just installing gdebi (which checks to see that all dependancies are satified) which dpkg doesn't.
<tgm4883> squinty: apt does
<tgm4883> or so I'm told
<Rhorse> squinty: tgm4883 OK, thanks for the info. :)
<squinty> tgm4883, he was installing chrome.deb package
<Rhorse> Might want to include this in the /topic, what you think, ops?
<squinty> Rhorse, #ubuntu-ops  :)
<tgm4883> squinty: yea I know, someone was talking about it a few days ago in here. Apparently apt can install local packages now (TBH, it's about time, yum has had that for quite awhile)
<imthenachoman> anyone know how to disable ipv6 in ubuntu 16.04. i can't seem to find any info online
<squinty> tgm4883,  ok thanks for the heads up on that!
<tgm4883> squinty: yw, I'm not looked into it yet, but I imagine the man page has info on how to do it
<squinty> imthenachoman,  network settings  ipv6    ignore
<squinty> tgm4883, trying to give more homework, eh?  ;-)
<imthenachoman> squinty: do you konw the command line option to open network settings?
<dillon> lookin for free d/l music what do ya'll use
<tgm4883> squinty: I'd do it, but I'm running around tombs doing some raiding right now
<iguano80> i solve my problem with the printers in ubuntu 16.04, i just reinstall the cups service
<iguano80> thanks to all :)
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone point me to how to enable automount for udf-fs dvd's ?
<squinty> imthenachoman,  if on unity, look for the "up/down" arrows on the top panel -> click on the icon _> edit connections etc
<Rhorse> dillon: illegal activity? :)
<nmatrix9> Hi, is anyone using RedShift on their desktop to control their lighting at night?
<squinty> iguano80, cool thanks for the update
<Bashing-om> iguano80: Appreciate you came back with your resolution .
<tgm4883> dillon: google play music
<squinty> tgm4883, lol  (tomb raiding)
<dillon> Rhorse no never, I was just curious
<imthenachoman> squinty: well that is odd. getting a "did not find a connection with UUID" error
<Rhorse> dillon: this is a family channel. :)
<unimatrixoverlod> keyboard doesn't fully work. keys "zxcvZXCV" not functional. everything else works. i've tried: google, modprobe various modules like hid_microsoft, Unity language settings. no luck. ideas? keyboard: Microsoft Corp. Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 V1.0
<unimatrixoverlod> the keyboard is under compatible hardware too...
<unimatrixoverlod> keyboard does work on Windows 7
<Rhorse> unimatrixoverlod: what say xinput -l
<squinty> supper time here..........
<unimatrixoverlod> Rhorse:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16197818/
<imthenachoman> how can i edit this page? it says immutable https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults
<TML> What's the best/suggested method for finding the systemd equivalent of an init script for a given service when on 16.04?
<Rhorse> unimatrixoverlod: try unloading the driver, modprobe -r usbhid and then reloading modprobe usbhid
<unimatrixoverlod> Rhorse:  did not fix it.
<unimatrixoverlod> doing "cat /dev/input/event5" when I press something like "j" garbolgooke appears but when I press any "zxcvZXCV" no gibberish appears...
<Rhorse> unimatrixoverlod: try: xinput set-prop 12 'Device Enabled' 1
<unimatrixoverlod> Rhorse:  didn't work
 * Rhorse would give kbd to Goodwill, buy new kbd....
<unimatrixoverlod> lol ok ty u for your help :)
<Rhorse> It's a MS, what do you expect..? YW!
<smecin> hi guys,
<smecin> move to irc.ponychat.net , /server irc.ponychat.net as it is official icj server and offical chat channel #h4x0r.icj
<smecin> http://h4x0r.us.to
<OerHeks> smecin, please don't spam
<kernel_mutex> hi am I speaking here?
<Rhorse> No.
<Hydr0p0nX> you're typing from what I can tell
<kernel_mutex> I can spark Engrish you know!
<kernel_mutex> * type as well :)
<pw1337> assalamualaikum,
<kernel_mutex> masha alla !
<pw1337> i can learn here ,
<kernel_mutex> @pw1337 I'm Muslim too, welcome to the Ubuntu channel.
<kernel_mutex> sure you do.
<cerealguy> Welcome all
<pw1337> ur welcome
<kernel_mutex> As Muslims we welcome all the human beings equally.
<kernel_mutex> We value our values you know.
<dariusz> hi
<imthenachoman> i guess ufw with gufw wasn't taht hard
<pw1337> akhi @kernel_mutex
<effectnet> is ufw important?
<nicomachus> depends
<dax> do you want to use it? if not, no
<OerHeks> gufw likes ufw being installed.
 * nicomachus likes ufw being installed
<imthenachoman> is bitdefender the only linux antivirus scanner that checks for windows viruses?
<OerHeks> imthenachoman, not sure there are more, that can remove win infections, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bobby_> hello what is the post it ! ?
<tennety> hi there! first-timer, looking for some help with a broken 15.10 upgrade
<bobby_> hi, guys, I was wondering if one of you could help me with a problem I have been having on and off everyday since I have upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04... While working on my desktop arbitrarily the screen will drop and go back to the login screen and I'll loose all my work...? this is really frustrating... I have heard from someone it must be an x.org error so I checked my syslog but can't exactly find the xlog error... I am running gnome2 btw... it just
<bobby_> crashed about 7 or 8 minutes ago I have logged it too at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16198017/
<mars_> hello should i install 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu on a laptop with only 2gb of ram but a 64 bit procie?
<bobby_> mars_: i would say you would be fine with 64bit or ubuntu mate for a laptop
<bobby_> mars_: some ppl prefer that
<mars_> bobby_: will the weight of the programs memory-wise be different?
<bobby_> mars_: not sure probably you need to ask someone more familiar with running a laptop, I've only told you what I've read about before :)
<mars_> okay thanks for the input
<Hydr0p0nX> mars_: the only time you're going to see an appreciable difference in memory utilization is for 64bit compiled applications, this is due to needing 64-bit pointers to memory addresses
<tennety> after upgrading to 15.10 I'm constantly booted into a tty1 and apt-get fails to resolve any sources. help?
<squinty> mars: fwiw, if you are a chrome web browser user, it no longer is being released in 32 bit
<blackened> mars_: 64 bit - 64 bit ubuntu generally outperforms 32 bit even witch < 4gb of ram
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> If I start to contribute to Ubuntu, how high would be my possibilities to get a job in Canonical?
<squinty> cfoch,  #ubuntu is for support... maybe ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic doesn't know either, ask Canonical
<cfoch> via e-mail or is there a channel?
<OerHeks> cfoch, start first, then ask
<tennety> is this the right channel to ask about 15.10 upgrade issues?
<squinty> yep
<bobby_> hi, guys, I was wondering if one of you could help me with a problem I have been having on and off everyday since I have upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04... While working on my desktop arbitrarily the screen will drop and go back to the login screen and I'll loose all my work...? this is really frustrating... I have heard from someone it must be an x.org error so I checked my syslog but can't exactly find the xlog error... I am running gnome2 btw... it just
<bobby_> <bobby_> crashed about 7 or 8 minutes ago I have logged it too at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16198017/
<cfoch> OerHeks, yes, but I would like to know which projects are the most required for Canonical. I have been contributing to GNOME. And it would be really interesting to have a job and writing free software at the same time.
<Bashing-om> tennety: Helps if you state the particular issue you are facing .
<cfoch> What about jujucharms for example?
<squinty> cfoch,  is disrespect for this channels topic part of your potential cv?
<gshmu> I'm using disks, delete one partition, but three partition miss, (under one extended partion)
<gshmu> How to fix it, I'm using live de
<gshmu> cd
<squinty> gshmu,  use gparted
<cfoch> I wll research for myself what I can do. Thanks.
<gshmu> thanks squinty
<unicornjedi> hello
<unicornjedi> is there a way to automatically get rid of config files leftover from programs I uninstalled? My home folder is getting cluttered ;/
<davipm> anyone?
<unicornjedi> davipm: whatup
<squinty> davipm,  if you are testing then use #test   this is a support channel for ubuntu.  if you have a problem, then just state it and if someone can help they will respond
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: See if this helps: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package with the following command. ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' That only works on packages the package manager has marked as "rc".
<tennety> @bashing-om i upgraded to 15.10 via the UI, and now I'm always booted into a tty1 terminal. `sudo service lightdm restart` takes me to a login screen, but i can never get past it, entering my password puts me back on the login screen
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: ill try it. :) I hope this command won't erase '/' lol
<squinty> tennety,  art a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader menu. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting
<Bashing-om> tennety: Systemd better use ' systemctl enable lightdm ' to start the GUI . For now .. what results when logging into the console at the login screen key combo ctl_alt+F1 ?
<gshmu> it's display error at Disks, fdisk and gparted it's ok...
<tennety> trying...
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Can have unforeseen side effects if the package manager in not in a consistent state . !!!
<effectnet> i cant access a windows share
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: well it just removed a config file of one printer driver I unistalled so I guess its all good.
<tennety> Bashing-om it asks for a login and password in the tty1, and I can login with my login and password and taken to my home directory. `ctrl+alt+f1` doesn't do anything
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Good housekeeping . :)
<lucas-arg> i have problems with spell checking in spanish with libreoffice in ubuntu 16.04 ive installed hunspell-es and aspell-es both and each other separate, cant get libreoffice to correct my spelling
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: Is the only way to remove unwanted config files from the home directory is manually?
<lucas-arg> any ideas how to solve this??
<xangua> lucas-arg: did you go to language settings and installed the full language support?
<Bashing-om> tennety: Ouch ! Boot to grub menu .. can you boot a recovery kernel ?
<lucas-arg> xangua, ive done it with spelling in system configuration
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Yeah .. there is nothing less than you that will touch your /home directory .
<lucas-arg> xangua, ive installed hunspell and aspell both and each other apart and did not get it
<tennety> Bashing-om it lands me in the same place no matter which kernel i pick. i ran `dpkg --configure -a` and it stopped because of too many errors
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: oh so it's like my own 'special place'. interesting. Well if I remove a config folder/file of a program that I mistakened for a program that was uninstalled. Will it do much harm?
<tennety> Bashing-om this is what it looks like (manually typed): http://paste.ubuntu.com/16198278/
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: or should I not even bother?
<Bashing-om> tennety: Unless you can get to a terminal through some means ; we are in for a long hard road for recovery. Might be a good time to consider a fresh clean install .
<unicornjedi> tennety: oh no man. I've been in that situation.
<unicornjedi> tennety: So you can login with the console?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: That is hard to say . generally good 'nuf to leave them alone . But good house keeping applies . best if removed if not needd .
<Bashing-om> tennety: look'n .
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04, chrome, no video youtube or otherwise, installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree, still no videos. help?
<tennety> unicornjedi yes, and i get to my home directory. i ran `sudo apt-get install -f` and that reports dpkg errors as well. my knowledge here is very shallow :*)
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: Whats happens if I remove...say... blenders config file/folder. But Blender is installed. NExt time I launch blender, will it just create a new config file and act just fine or will Blender go crazy
<Bashing-om> tennety: A prompt ! awaiting you to log in .. so do so with your user name and then your pass word . There will be no response to the screen when the pass word is entered. enter password blindly and hit the enter key .
<effectnet> windows keeps asking me for credentials over and over for a shared folder
<unicornjedi> tennety: hmmm what if you reinstall ubuntu-desktop... Well what do the dpkg errors say?
<tennety> unicornjedi so run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop`?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: Ouch .. Good question , I do not know blender . Many times in such a situation the config files are regenerated to default values .
<unicornjedi> tennety: not yet. I still need to understand your full situation. I came to the conversation late.
<Bashing-om> tennety: unicornjedi :: Ehat we want is a terminal to find out the exact errors .
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: he needs to go find the system logs right?
<Bashing-om> unicornjedi: never hurts to read the logs . Best practice is read the logs when system is stable a few times to recognize when there is a problem .
<sabandija> hola
<sabandija> hello
<Biggs2> hola
<Biggs2> como etes
<somsip> If I install lubuntu from the full iso, can I uninstall components of lubuntu-desktop (like, transmission) or am I better off building up from an lubuntu minimal install?
<sabandija> soy nuevo en linux
<Biggs2> etes
<Biggs2> lol
<somsip> !es | Biggs2
<ubottu> Biggs2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Biggs2> was gehts
<Ben64> somsip: i'd say start with lubuntu and remove what you don't like
<unicornjedi> somsip: what exactly are you trying to do
<somsip> Ben64: just reading this which implies lubuntu-desktop is a meta package and wont play nice. I'm used to building up from minimal but this is for a desktop for my son
<somsip> Ben64: er...this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2314397
<Ben64> somsip: it is a meta package and it might say you're uninstalling lubuntu-desktop, but it will be fine
<somsip> Ben64: easy enough to play, and if it borks I'll just build up from minimal I guess. Cheers
<unicornjedi> somsip: are you trying to have your distro clutter free and have the distro serve like a single purpose like a 'gaming distro'?
<somsip> unicornjedi: just seeing if the same sort of rules apply toi lubuntu-desktop as for full-fat-ubuntu, which I avoid
<tennety> Bashing-om yes, i can log in with my username and pass at that prompt. it takes me to my home dir. that's where i've tried to run some of the commands i was talking about earlier.
<somsip> unicornjedi: but yes, wanting a stripped down, safe install for an 8 year old
<Ben64> i always find it easier to start with a full install
<unicornjedi> somsip: ohh.. I see. I guess tinycore is out of the question.
<Ben64> things get kind of wonky sometimes with a minimal
<tennety> unicornjedi is there anything you want me to run that'll help show how deep in the doodoo i am?
<somsip> unicornjedi: lubuntu-core seems to be similar, but that expects an existing install. Not quite the same as an install from lubuntu-minimal from what i can tell
<somsip> Ben64: I've only done it twice with 12.04 and 14.04 after turning away from unity. Didn't have many issues that I remember. But yes, wonkiness is always a possibility
<unicornjedi> somsip: okay i think what i would do is do a full installation of lubuntu
<Ben64> i'm using gnome-fallback here on 14.04, installed ubuntu-mate 16.04 for my mom recently, it seems very nice ootb
<somsip> unicornjedi: key question is, on doing that, can I remove packages (like transmission) that I don't want to be available. Without getting everything autoremoved because of the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<unicornjedi> somsip: then use synaptic package manager.  go to >status... Then go to >install... Then remove what you don't want... this will be a fast way
<xangua> somsip: yes
<somsip> Ben64: I'm considering mate too as it's pretty. Lubuntu seems fast which is good. I'll give him the choice
<unicornjedi> somsip: ooh i don't know then...
<Bashing-om> tennety: That should not happen ! .. You should remain in this terminal until you explicity start the GUI . I do not know what I can do ??
<Ben64> somsip: it won't remove anything you don't tell it to, but it will remove "lubuntu-desktop" meta package since you don't have all of the components anymore
<somsip> xangua: k - seems like I'll try full lubuntu and uninstall then. I can drop back to minimal if it doesnt work out. Cheers all
<tennety> Bashing-om, no no, the UI doesn't start, I'm still in the terminal. I'm just past the login prompt
<unicornjedi> tennety: i see
<xangua> Ubuntu mate has so much settings... I stayed with Xubuntu
<grasstype>  /join #ubuntu-touch
<somsip> Ben64: finding other confirmation of that so it'll be worth a try
<somsip> xangua: lots of recommendations for the attractiveness of mate though. Not something I care about, but not sure if my son will go for Mate green or LXDE blue :)
<unicornjedi> tennety: hold on i'm finding a solution for you
<Angel1604lts> excuse me I would ask if in ubuntu 16.04  I7-3632QM the Intel Core processor (4x2.2GHz) and supported well?
<Bashing-om> tennety: Yhen that is normal .. I can live wuth the .. your Present Working Directory will always be started as your /home . OK, from here let's see in a pastenin ' ls -al /home/Beorn | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting URL back here . We want to know here that "you" are authorized to access your home .
<unicornjedi> Bashing-om: okay i'm done housekeeping. It feels so godly when my home folder is tidy
<tennety> Bashing-om: I ran `apt-get update` then `apt-get upgrade` while i was waiting, so it may be a few minutes before i can get you that link
<Bashing-om> tennety: That was the next outputs I wanted to see .
<coffeeguy> hi why would i have enp4s0 and enp4s1 .. *4s3?
<coffeeguy> i only have one network card
<tennety> Bashing-om it's doing a ton of stuff, i haven't seen any errors so far
<unicornjedi> tennety: thats good.
<unicornjedi> omg i just ate a burnt tortilla chip. Why is there a burnt tortilla in this bag
<N3X15> Okay, is there a PPA for a more up-to-date or stable KDE implementation?  Plasma's been crashing every few minutes without any interaction on 16.04.
<Bashing-om> coffeeguy: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ for that explanation .
<coffeeguy> thank you Bashing-om :)
<somsip> !ppa | N3X15 (search here)
<ubottu> N3X15 (search here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bashing-om> coffeeguy: :)
<unicornjedi> tennety: is it done yeT?
<Rhorse> What is the main diff between a ppa and a snap package?
<ellison> hello world
<Zythyr> I am running XAMPP on my Ubuntu. Until not it was working fine. Not Apache won't start.
<tennety> unicornjedi: no, still going. i've been stuck like this for about a month, so i'm guessing i'm a little behind on the updates :( sorry!
<unicornjedi> Rhorse: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-lts-snap-packages    I honestly have no idea. I haven't encountered a SNAP yet
<tennety> unicornjedi for a while it wasn't resolving any of the sources either. it just resolved them after i had started talking to you guys, so i thought i'd run the updates. i didn't realize how long it would take
<tennety> lol burnt tortilla chip
<sqredreaper> would anyone be able to help me with a black screen boot issue
<unicornjedi> it was so nasty.
<sqredreaper> involving a macbook pro
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | sqredreaper have you seen ?
<ubottu> sqredreaper have you seen ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sqredreaper> grub 2 and nomodeset dont play well together
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: do you see a login prompt? If so, stick around for a little... I'm helping tennety with the same problem.
<sqredreaper> ok i have a macbook pro with dual gpu, im trying to boot into a fresh install of debian, i edited etc/modprobe.d/fbdev-blacklist.conf i believe it was and added blacklist radeon.I still can't get it to boot would anyone know why this is?
<sqredreaper> i failed with ubunut right before this
<sqredreaper> same issue irq error 17
<sqredreaper> plus no boot
<tennety> unicornjedi still going...maybe it never actually installed any of 15.10!
<somsip> sqredreaper: if this is a debian install, you need to ask in #debian
<unicornjedi> tennety: hmm did you force close the distro upgrade while it was in progress or something?
<sqredreaper> i cant get any distro to work, i would love to get ubuntu to actually boot, i have them on usb drives
<somsip> !mac | sqredreaper (this is all I know about ubuntu on a mac)
<ubottu> sqredreaper (this is all I know about ubuntu on a mac): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<sqredreaper> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric
<sqredreaper> ... it says to use both a usb and cd
<tennety> unicornjedi hmmm not that i can remember
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: did you make the live-usb from a ubuntu-distro?
<sqredreaper> yes i did
<unicornjedi> !!!!!!
<sqredreaper> wait
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: what version
<sqredreaper> not from it
<sqredreaper> i have os x 10.10.5
<dax> !xampp | Zythyr
<ubottu> Zythyr: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<unicornjedi> oh.
<sqredreaper> i cant do a cd install either
<sqredreaper> i replaced my super drive with a caddy for my original HDD and placed a SSD in the primary slot
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: lol nevermind. I had this really annoying problem where I couldn't install any distro on any computer. Turns out if I used ubuntu 14.04 instead of 15.10 to make the live-usb it would magically work no problem
<sqredreaper> so its a grub problem? i was able to do it with the old version of grub
<sqredreaper> linux likes to try and load my radeon gpu instead of the intel one
<sqredreaper> and from what ive read the new firmware doesn't support the old radeon hardware
<sqredreaper> so black screen
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: i have no experience in installing linux on mac so I can't really help. Sorry :(
<nick_name_123451> How do I set the background image on the lock screen to an instance of vlc running in wallpaper mode?
<Datz> Hi, I'm tying to get my touchpad working again. It stopped suddenly the other day. I dual boot windows, and it works there. Any ideas?
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: hold on... it maight have to do with 'flgrx' i think
<sqredreaper> i can edit my files using my raspberry pi if you can shoot me in the right direction
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: okay this is a stretch and I don't know how you can accomplish this... BRB Im researching the appropiate commands
<sqredreaper> thanks
<somsip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Rhorse> Datz: create a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf. Put this into it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16198660/. Restart X.
<Datz> Thanks, I'll try that. I think I saw that in the wiki.. should have tried it. :)
<wikideer> eer
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: okay heres the gist. Find a way to remove fglrx (propietary driver) and install/revert to open-source graphic drivers
<somsip> !info python-boto
<ubottu> python-boto (source: python-boto): Python interface to Amazon's Web Services - Python 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 2.38.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 729 kB, installed size 5189 kB
<somsip> !info awscli
<ubottu> awscli (source: awscli): Universal Command Line Environment for AWS. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-1 (xenial), package size 360 kB, installed size 2513 kB
<sqredreaper> alright
<Rhorse> Sorry you still haven't solved your problem.... Datz
<unicornjedi> squarecircle: wait can you tell me your full situation?
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: wait can you tell me your full situation
<Datz> Rhorse: np, hope we're on the way to.
<sqredreaper> pretty much trying to boot using a 2011 macbook pro that has dual gpu, the new radeon software no longer supports the old hardware so i cant boot into any linux distro
<tennety> unicornjedi: done!
<unicornjedi> tennety: wow lol!
<tennety> i'll try rebooting for good luck
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: hmm what was the last ubuntu version that worked on your laptop?
<unicornjedi> tennety: :) see you soon!
<sqredreaper> 14.4
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: hmmm do you know how to remaster an iso...
<sqredreaper> mount and modify it?
<tennety> unicornjedi Bashing-om i'm back in business!!! seems like it was an interrupted install somehow. thank you both so so much for being willing to help!
<unicornjedi> tennety: HuRRAY! thats great news
<Datz> Rhorse: ok, done. Took me a min to restart x, new to Mate.
<unicornjedi> tennety: do some housekeeping now :)
<Bashing-om> tennety: gj .
<tennety> haha, yes. backing up allthethings!
<Rhorse> Datz: working now?
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: actually.. what happens if you plug in the live-usb into your mac?
<Datz> nope :(
<sqredreaper> fails to load, i used to be able to nomodeset around it but now i see the grub text with the ubuntu logo in the back and irq error 17, kernel panic and radeon error
<Datz> Rhorse: what permissions should the file be?
<Datz> and who should own it?
<Rhorse> the one in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf.d?
<Datz> yes
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: okay thanks. One sec I'm thinking of solutions with remastering
<RudyValencia> Hi, so I'm using Ubuntu MATE in a VMware Workstation VM, but it only comes up at 640x480. How do I get 1920x1080 without running xrandr every boot?
<RudyValencia> rather, I want the screen to resize with the VMware Workstation window like Windows can)
<Rhorse> Datz: it should be all root. I wonder if synaptics is actually loaded..?
<Datz> Rhorse: ok, root owns it.. and its read for everyone, but write for root only
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW676T1hpEA okay theres a tool for remastering
<sqredreaper> thanks
<Datz> Rhorse: ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              id=15[slave  pointer  (2)] <-- does this mean it's loaded?
<sqredreaper> jsut one problem
<unicornjedi> ye
<sqredreaper> i ant boot into ubuntu
<sqredreaper> can't
<sqredreaper> im on OS X
<unicornjedi> don't... you have any other computers or laptops to plug the live usbs into in order to do this?
<sqredreaper> just my raspberry pi 3 which is running raspbian
<sqredreaper> which is debian
<unicornjedi> i see i see
<sqredreaper> the messed up part is this is a $2200 laptop
<sqredreaper> but a $200 laptop works a lot better with any distro
<Tuxfuk> format the drive and go pure linux
<Datz> Rhorse: also TouchpadOff             = 1
<Datz> Does that mean it's on?
<Datz> Rhorse: can I reload a module?
<Tuxfuk> Datz: yeah you can reload a module
<Tuxfuk> does ubuntu have modprobe?
<pavlushka> Tuxfuk, yes
<Rhorse> Datz: try lspci -k Can you pastebin the results?
<sqredreaper> i wonder if i can brew install uck
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: hmm have you tried ubuntu-alt install?
<Tuxfuk> you can do rmmod (module) to remove it and then modprobe (module) to add it
<sqredreaper> i don't believe so
<RudyValencia> My fault, I forgot to install open-vm-tools-desktop.
<Tuxfuk> what device do you guys have for your ethernet connection?
<Tuxfuk> is it eth0 or something like enp3s0?
<Datz> Rhorse: http://hastebin.com/fubodufodi.sm
<Tuxfuk> lol nice a zeon chip
<Tuxfuk> *xeon
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: oh wow. try that first before we try my method lol
<Datz> enp9s0 here Tuxfuk
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: let me link you there
<Tuxfuk> will he need a synaptics module?
<Tuxfuk> because that is touchpad
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/?_ga=1.150738038.1779775581.1446873239
<Rhorse> Datz: what does lsmod show?
<sqredreaper> what do i do on here?
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: is your mac 64 or 32 bit?
<Datz> Rhorse: http://hastebin.com/ifigadobiv.hs
<sqredreaper> 64
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: download the amd64 image
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: then create a live-boot usb with the image.
<sqredreaper> mini iso?
<sqredreaper> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: do the mini.iso ye
<Rhorse> Datz: try this: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A64-bit_PC_.28amd64.2C_x86_64.29_.28Recommended.29
<Datz> Rhorse: no output, no workie
<Rhorse> now, type sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<sqredreaper> it says it wont work in uefi mode
<sqredreaper> ill give it a try tho
<Datz> Rhorse: Holy smokes!
<Datz> You've done it man!
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: do you have the live-usb ready?
<Datz> We're all saved
<Rhorse> did that do it?
<Datz> That did it!
<Rhorse> :)
 * Datz takes notes in case this should happen again.
<sqredreaper> i do
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: awesome try it out. if that doesn't work. try the CD
<Rhorse> that synaptics driver just needed to be reloaded.
<Datz> Rhorse: that doesn't happen at reboot?
<Datz> Or is uefi make things all screwy?
<Datz> does*
<Rhorse> It may not be loaded with the imps proto
<Datz> I see.
<sqredreaper> it didnt boot
<Datz> Rhorse: so will this happen again?
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: what happened?
 * Datz reboots to check
<sqredreaper> no bootable device, didnt work for efi
<Rhorse> Datz: do you have a file called /etc/modules?
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: :\ I don't use mac lol. but I'm a master at making bootable usbs on ubuntu...
<sqredreaper> i have to use unetbootin for mac
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: I use that too!
<gxwang> !push 21689
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: try the CD method
<sqredreaper> i dont have an optical drive
<sqredreaper> replaced it for a HDD caddy
<Datz> Rhorse: doesn't load automatically on boot. Let me check for /etc/modlues
<sqredreaper> SSD and HDD
<unicornjedi> :|
<Tuxfuk> so it was psmouse?
<Tuxfuk> interesting
<Rhorse> put this on a line by itself in /etc/modules: psmouse proto=imps
<sqredreaper> ill try to live boot with the hybrid iso again
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: one sec
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: im watching this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXFhj7EFjkg
<Datz> Rhorse: yes I do have /etc/modlues but no, there's nothing in there. I'll add that, thanks
<Rhorse> Datz: that should load that module at boot.
<Datz> Rhorse: thanks, you've been a great help.
<Rhorse> YW!
 * Datz reboots to see how it all works
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: im sorry. But I wish I can help. I don't have the experience with macs to do something like this. If you are able to boot into the ubuntu minimal install then I can help you once your there. But for now I'm stuck on what to do. The only other other I can think of Is to install the old ubuntu 14.04 on your laptop. Once you have it installed... remove the flgrx driver and use the open source graphics driver,
<unicornjedi> After that you can upgrade ubuntu to 16.04. As I said, it will be very time consuming
<sqredreaper> I'll try that out. Thanks so much!
<unicornjedi> sqredreaper: which method are you going to do?
<Guest10001> ubuntu
<Datz> Rhorse: it doesn't work until I run modprob -r psmouse
<ishwari> How can i change my name?
<Rhorse> Datz: and then modprob psmouse proto=imps?
<Datz> before I run yes
<unicornjedi> ishwari: in irc... or ubuntu?
<Datz> sorry, I was about to type that
<ishwari> IRC
<ishwari> Actually this name velongs to my sis
<ishwari> belongs*
<Rhorse> Datz: do you have a file called, /etc/conf.d/modules?
<elky> ishwari: /nick newnick
<Arnav> Thank You!
<unicornjedi> Arnav: no, you're sto;; osjwaro tp me
<Datz> Rhorse: it doesn't appear so
<unicornjedi> Arnav: no, you're still ishwari to me
<Rhorse> I think that's for openrc, not systemd anyway...
<Arnav> What? maybe restarting the client will do
<Datz> Rhorse: I see
<dax> Arnav: you're fine, i'm not sure what unicornjedi is on about
<Arnav> K then
<Datz> well I suppose worst bet I could create some startup script
<Arnav> I am pretty beginner
<Arnav> I am learning Python
<Arnav> And i am 13 year old
<Rhorse> Datz: hold on...
 * Datz holds on for dear life
<Arnav> Can u guys help me up with Python??
<unicornjedi> you will always be ishwari! MWUAHAH
<Arnav> -_-
 * Datz is no snake charmer
<Datz> There's probably a #python
<Arnav> oh k
<Arnav> HOw can join that channel?
<Datz>  /join #python
<Arnav> K thnx for ur support
<Datz> maybe sheer force of will
<Datz> sure
<bobby_> hi, I am randomly being booted back to my login screen for no reason randomly after upgrading from 15.14 to 16.04, someone told me this might be an x.org error but I am unsure?
<Rhorse> Datz: do you have a dir called /etc/modules-load.d?
<kriszta3> ji
<bobby_> is anyone here what is called a timestamp error? that came up in my syslog
<Datz> Rhorse: I do
<Sovereignentity> can Ubuntu be upgraded from 15.04 to 16.04?
<dax> not directly, you need to go via 15.10.
<hicoleri> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 with openbox with this theme: http://tinyurl.com/qclwor4. Gtkfilechooser and nautilus look very weird for some reason: http://tinyurl.com/h8lujm8. What should I do?
<Rhorse> make a file, Datz, called psmouse.conf in that dir. Put this on one line: options psmouse proto=imps See how that works.
<Datz> Rhorse: tried it, no go. Also Getting late, time for bed. Thanks for all of your help. I'll see what I can to tomorrow. :)
<SparkMasterTape> What folder do I put fonts I have downloaded in to be globally accessible ?
 * Datz rebooted)
<Datz> night
<Rhorse> OK, Datz. gnight
<\LSD> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/fr/cp0/e15/q65/13123000_261488564200316_6527626464638816121_o.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9
<SparkMasterTape> When I double click the font , there is no option to install it , it just wants to know what program I would like to use to handle it
<Datz> I'll stay in here anyway. I need bigger log sizes
<deniljoseph> I can't connect to my WiFi after installing Ubuntu 14.04
<Rhorse> deniljoseph: can you pastebin ifconfig -a and lspci -k?
<deniljoseph> Just a min
<deniljoseph> Is that the full command tbat i should enter in the terminal
<Rhorse> deniljoseph: 2 commands
<fishbowlkraken> hey, okay, I asked on here a bit ago, but got chewed out because I had the wrong opinion on Pulse
<fishbowlkraken> is there a way I can disable Pulse and just use ALSA for something?
<fishbowlkraken> sorry, by something I mean everything?
<fishbowlkraken> just, like, fuck pulse right now. It keeps trying to "detect" that I'm using headphones instead of speakers and switching the volume back and forth
<scribe> fishbowlkraken: http://howto.blbosti.com/2010/04/ubuntu-make-alsa-default-instead-of-pulseaudio/
<fishbowlkraken> which causes a random skip in my sound, because it keeps trying to switch back and forth
<scribe> Howdy folks, I'm on Trusty 14.04 (for legacy reasons) and I have a Cannon 9000F MarkII CanoScan which is not being detected. The scanner does appear under lsusb but does not appear under sane-find-scanner. I've installed sane-utils, libsane, libsane-common and also made sure pixma is enabled in /etc/sane.d/example.conf. Any recommendations?
<fishbowlkraken> but I've never plugged in anything, it's always running through one headphone jack, because it's a desktop, it has only one jack for this
<fishbowlkraken> also, that article is from 2010.
<scribe> fishbowlkraken: Why is the premise of that article not relevant?
<fishbowlkraken> okay, see, removing pulse messes with indicator settings and a decent number of other things now
<fishbowlkraken> because pulse is far more integrated with the system now
<fishbowlkraken> I just want it to stop skipping around, not remove the ability for libnotify to have sounds in all GTK apps
<fishbowlkraken> so the premise is certainly relevant, but is a problem just due to the fact that I would lose a lot of stuff in the process of setting it up
<mrabhi> can sum1 explain to me why ubuntu package freezes and why is kde-neon launched?
<mrabhi> I am new to linux
<hateball> fishbowlkraken: would this be relevant? http://askubuntu.com/questions/448104/how-to-deactivate-headphones-output
<fishbowlkraken> so instead, I'll just ask, since this is the place people go when things go all pear shaped, anyone else had this issue?
<fishbowlkraken> Oh man. THAT looks useful. One sec
<hicoleri> is it possible to "reload" the "debian" menu package with applications? A lot of applications are missing from it.
<hateball> mrabhi: that's more of a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04, chrome, no video youtube or otherwise. any ideas?
<anes_> Dear Friends, when i try to scan using my canon LiDE 220 scanner got error as "gscan2pdf: sane_start: Error during device I/O"
<anes_> any body please advise
<anes_> gscan2pdf: sane_start: Error during device I/O
<anes_> please advise
<Kartagis> https://www.dropbox.com/s/58eepl274oeilib/Screenshot%20from%202016-05-03%2006%3A45%3A26.png?dl=0 this happens as well
<deniljoseph> Rhorse
<deniljoseph> http://pastebin.com/g1E8aC5m
<deniljoseph> Here you go
<deniljoseph> @ Rhorse
<GoldCraft> Anybody here i got the fucking stupidest thing in my ubuntu help!!!.
<deniljoseph> http://pastebin.com/g1E8aC5m
<fishbowlkraken> noooope, didn't fix it.
<GoldCraft> it says Sorry ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error                 executablepath /usr/sbin/aptd
<GoldCraft> help somebody ):
<fishbowlkraken> Okay, so I had a hack that fixed this, but I can't for the love of god forgot how it happened.
<fishbowlkraken> Does anything actually go WRONG when it says it experienced an error
<fishbowlkraken> or does it just say it hit an error?
<fishbowlkraken> goldcraft: Like, is anything going wrong, or are you just seeing it say it's encountered an error?
<GoldCraft> yes its just saying its a error also at the startup it says startup error i think it was.
<deniljoseph> My wifi isnt working some one help me plz
<anes_> scanimage -L not show any scanner
<fishbowlkraken> Right, is that DOING anything, goldcraft?
<fishbowlkraken> or is it just SAYING there's an error?
<GoldCraft> yes its anoyinh
 * fishbowlkraken headdesks
<fishbowlkraken> is the error causing any other problems?
<fishbowlkraken> If no, then just have it ignore future errors of this type. Sometimes shit crashes in the background
<fishbowlkraken> and it's just a thing that happens.
<GoldCraft> lol
<GoldCraft> sad
<fishbowlkraken> It's not doing anything, then just have it not tell you it's hitting an error
<GoldCraft> well i will try restarting it again :P
<fishbowlkraken> So, okay. I have a realtek ALC892 card
<fishbowlkraken> which, from my googling over the last half decade or so, is a monstrous pain in the ass
<deniljoseph> Wi-Fi is dead over here please help
<fishbowlkraken> What's your card?
<GoldCraft> i heard about so many people having no wifi when they installed ubuntu :P
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, because they legally can't provide proprietary drivers on the install disc
<deniljoseph> Bcm 802.11n
<fishbowlkraken> so if you can get on the internet in another way, go to the driver installer
<fishbowlkraken> okay, great, go use the driver installer to get broadcom wireless drivers
<deniljoseph> Can u help me. Bcz i m a noob to ubuntu
<fishbowlkraken> the "additional drivers" option in Unity.
<deniljoseph> Idk how
<fishbowlkraken> Type "additional drivers" into your unity search bar.
<kriszta3> use cabel
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah, you need to be connected to the internet for that to work first
<deniljoseph> Found it
<fishbowlkraken> okay, run it, and have it find your wireless drivers
<deniljoseph> Says no propritetay drivers are in use
<fishbowlkraken> right, that's how it is currently
<kriszta3> dont use wireless no
<fishbowlkraken> okay, what version did you install?
<kriszta3> use cabel
<RandomUser1234> Can anyone hep me setup chrome/firefox to work with google translate and my microphone? I don't see the option for the microphone
<RandomUser1234> kriszta3, are you polish?
<kriszta3> maybe
<kriszta3> :)
<RandomUser1234> well i'm i poland right now trying to setup a translator, help me lol
<lotuspsychje> !pl | RandomUser1234
<ubottu> RandomUser1234: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kriszta3> google use translator
<kriszta3> or
<kriszta3> windows xp
<RandomUser1234> yes but there's no microphone option
<RandomUser1234> I don't know if it's because of ubuntu
<kriszta3> ubuntu
<kriszta3> system settings
<lotuspsychje> kriszta3: stop that please, you have been told not to type random stuff here
<deniljoseph> Guys no propritary drivers in use
<deniljoseph> What do i do
<fishbowlkraken> Deniljoseph, what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<deniljoseph> 14.04
<fishbowlkraken> Why a new install of 14.04?
<deniljoseph> Thts what i downloaded
<kriszta3> upgraded
<fishbowlkraken> ...Why, though?
<deniljoseph> Didnt knew about the latest ones
<fishbowlkraken> okay, fine
<deniljoseph> And now my bandwidth is low to download a newer one
<deniljoseph> Got to fix this in 14.04 itself
<fishbowlkraken> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248-3
<fishbowlkraken> here, download the .deb file from here
<fishbowlkraken> and just run it with the software center
<fishbowlkraken> should install.
<fishbowlkraken> Then after that reboot and see if it works
<deniljoseph> Lemme give it a try
<fishbowlkraken> And after that, maybe someone can help me figure out what to do with this stupid headphones thing
<fishbowlkraken> I've got a realtek ALC892 card, and it keeps trying to flicker back and forth between two audio sources, despite only having one audio jack plugged in
<fishbowlkraken> I'd fixed this somehow when I updated to 15.10, but I've totally forgotten how I did it
<fishbowlkraken> So yeah, anyone think they can help me out here?
<lotuspsychje> !sound | fishbowlkraken
<ubottu> fishbowlkraken: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fishbowlkraken> Thanks for throwing the bot at me, but I'm asking for help on a specific soundcard, I've already RTFM here. I had a hack that worked last october but I've forgotten what did the trick.
<lotuspsychje> fishbowlkraken: did you try to restart pulseaudio yet?
<deniljoseph> I cant find the deb file
<lotuspsychje> fishbowlkraken: check your syslog/dmesg for relevant errors?
<fishbowlkraken> Yes, this is a persistent problem. Here, I found a similar bug here
<fishbowlkraken> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86158
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 86158 in misc "Analog Output blinks or resets with pop or stutter" [Normal,New]
<deniljoseph> Got a .dsc
<fishbowlkraken> And dude, seriously denil?
<deniljoseph> .tar.xz
<deniljoseph> Yep
<fishbowlkraken> ah shit I linked the source not the deb
<fishbowlkraken> one sec
<deniljoseph> Thats the two formats i found
<deniljoseph> Ohw
<deniljoseph> Tyt
<hateball> deniljoseph: do you have a working internet connection using ethernet? if so "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<hateball> let that work its magic, reboot. and things should be OK
<fishbowlkraken> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/broadcom-sta/6.30.223.248-3/+build/6629294
<fishbowlkraken> There it is
<fishbowlkraken> the debs are at the bottom
<deniljoseph> I dont have hateball
<deniljoseph> There are 3 debs
<deniljoseph> Which one
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: follow the advice from hateball
<deniljoseph> I dont have ethernet
<hateball> lotuspsychje: He said he did not have working ethernet tho, so I am assuming he will copy using removable media
<fishbowlkraken> AH.
<fishbowlkraken> Yeah no listen to hateball, I'm no good at sneakernetting
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: did you check your ubuntu .iso, the broadcom driver is on ther normally?
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: did you also check your additional drivers if the STA driver shows?
<deniljoseph> Idk i just got the iso burned into usb and installed
<deniljoseph> Idk anything in it
<deniljoseph> No proprietary drivers installed
<hateball> Yeah it wont show unless you have a working internet connection iirc
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: ok, try to browse your usb stick then
<deniljoseph> Just min
<deniljoseph> Which dir
<deniljoseph> I m in my usb stick now
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: http://askubuntu.com/questions/626642/how-to-install-broadcom-wireless-drivers-offline
<RandomUser1234> If I want to use skype on ubuntu, would I need to use wine?
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: no, you can enable the partner repo and install from there
<RandomUser1234> lotuspsychje, would it be in my best internet to use wine instead to sandbox skype?
<RandomUser1234> for privacy?
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: if you want privacy, i would search a more secure way of communication like telegram
<hateball> It'd be in your best interest to not use Skype at all, if you value privacty
<lotuspsychje> RandomUser1234: there is a telegram-desktop if you like, but no video messaging yet
<deniljoseph> Dkms install completed
<fishbowlkraken> HAHAHA HATEBALL YOU GENIUS. That wasn't the solution I found last time, but this one doesn't kill the bass in my headphones like my old solution did.
<hateball> fishbowlkraken: I'd hardly call my google-fu genius, but if it's working for you, good stuff :)
<deniljoseph> OMG wifi is working now thanks a lot guys  :$
<lotuspsychje> !yay | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: Glad you made it! :-)
<fishbowlkraken> haha. I was going about it all wrong. I was looking for solutions based on the card specifically, instead of just dealing with the fact that it kept messing with the jack
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: you update your system asap
<KeithWeisshar> when will ubunto 16.04.1 be released to fix the bug with skylake+nvidia gtx 980 preventing boot to live desktop?
<deniljoseph> U mean i want to update ubuntu to latest one ?
<deniljoseph> U mean i want to update ubuntu to latest one ?
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph:no, update your system to latest packages
<KeithWeisshar> i'm unable to boot to live desktop with the skylake and gtx 980 combo
<lotuspsychje> KeithWeisshar: did you try a nomodeset to get in?
<deniljoseph> Oh how much data will that take
<KeithWeisshar> that didn't work
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: hmm, 300mb+ surely i think
<deniljoseph> Oooops
<deniljoseph> Cant afford tht i got only 2gb per month
<lotuspsychje> deniljoseph: goto a public wifi to update your system :p
<KeithWeisshar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1564156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564156 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> KeithWeisshar: can you boot into a liveusb?
<deniljoseph> Yeah I got to go to a railway station to do tht :D
<deniljoseph> Thts where i have public WiFi
<KeithWeisshar> it freezes on liveusb
<lotuspsychje> KeithWeisshar: any other ubuntu versions worked on your system?
<KeithWeisshar> this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1564156 is preventing boot into liveusb
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564156 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KeithWeisshar> all i get is a desktop background with a flickering error message
<lotuspsychje> KeithWeisshar: bug says fix released?
<KeithWeisshar> need to wait for a new 16.04.1 iso to be created
<deniljoseph> Guys one more prob
<KeithWeisshar> it says fix released but did not make it into the iso
<deniljoseph> I plugged in my phone and i cant copy any files into my phones sd card it says there's an error copying the file into mtp://[usb:003,007]/card/ucdownloads
<hateball> There doesnt seem to be a nightly build for 16.04 either, only 16.10 now...
<lotuspsychje> KeithWeisshar: answer #21 looks promising on that bug
<KeithWeisshar> the only around this bug is to select install in the pre-boot menu and install updates from internet while installing
<deniljoseph> But i can copy it to my phone memory though
<deniljoseph> Any sol?
<KeithWeisshar> there is no way around this issue if i way to use a live boot without installing
<hateball> deniljoseph: depends on model of phone. MTP isnt so super great.
<hateball> deniljoseph: if you have the option of using UMS mode instead of MTP that'd work nicer
<deniljoseph> Nah
<deniljoseph> I have only mtp and ptp
<deniljoseph> Any sol
<deniljoseph> Guys?
<fonz_dm1> What?
<hateball> deniljoseph: you could use ad-hoc wifi and copy over ssh or such
<deniljoseph> Tats complictaed as i m a noob
<hateball> You could start by telling us what model phone then
<deniljoseph> Samsung Galaxy Star Pro
<deniljoseph> GT-S7262
<deniljoseph> Whats the superuser password?
<deniljoseph> In default
<auronandace> deniljoseph: root has no password, use sudo
<deniljoseph> Brb
<deniljoseph> guys actually i want to do this http://pastebin.com/UBhBD6L7
<deniljoseph> plz help me
<hateball> !sudo | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> deniljoseph: It is the password you set for your user during installation
<deniljoseph> but that password says error
<deniljoseph> hateball
<fonz_dm1> Sorry just joined, what's the problem?
<auronandace> deniljoseph: those instructions go back to 12.04, what are you using?
<mariacarla> roma roma romaaa
<mariacarla> core de sta città
<deniljoseph> i m on 14.04
<fonz_dm1> mariacarla: che problema hai ahahaha
<PAOLO_FRANCESCUT> TUTANKAMON
<Kartagis> !troll
<PAOLO_FRANCESCUT> FONZ
<Kartagis> !ops
<dellaragionec> a caso
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * dax raises an eyebrow
<fonz_dm1> Mi so perso ahahahah
<dax> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fonz_dm1> Sorry ahahah
<deniljoseph> now i have su privellages
<deniljoseph> and i have copied the linux folder to my desktop
<deniljoseph> what do i do next
<PAOLA_GABELLI> LE TENDE
<lotuspsychje> !it | PAOLA_GABELLI
<ubottu> PAOLA_GABELLI: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<auronandace> deniljoseph: evidently you are not following the instructions you just pastebined since they don't tell you to copy it to the desktop
<PAOLA_GABELLI> JIOP
<deniljoseph> idk where is /tmp
<deniljoseph> and those instructions are for  ubuntu 12
<auronandace> deniljoseph: you are not fanmiliar with the file system hierarchy?
<deniljoseph> nop
<deniljoseph> i m not
<deniljoseph> i started using ubuntu yesterday
<deniljoseph> midnight
<fonz_dm1> I suggest you tu read some beginners guide
<auronandace> !fhs | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<goudkov> how can i set dpi permanently in 12.04? i can run "xrandr --dpi xxx" but don't know how to make it permanent
<EriC^^> xorg.conf maybe
<profsimm> I installed VSFTPd and I was hoping I'd be able to login with local system users into it, instead I get "500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_result" Ideas?
<goudkov> yeah, don't have it. the system configures automatically without it depending on what monitors are hooked up. so i really don't want to make the entire configuration statix
<goudkov> static
<auronandace> goudkov: you could try putting it in your .profile that way everytime you login it gets executed
<Ben64> profsimm: you should uninstall that and use openssh-server and use sftp instead
<EriC^^> goudkov: you could put it in your ~/.profile with something like if [ -n "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP" ]; then xrandr... ; fi
<bwxs> hello everyone how to connect sql server
<profsimm> Ben64: I need FTP. It's for Intranet. It doesn't matter.
<Braden`> Hello!
<Braden`> I am using Ubuntu 16.04 as a guest os, and I had gdm/xwindows working until I copied the guest os to another comp.  Now everything works fine except that gdm won't start.  How do I diagnose this?
<Braden`> I have the vboxguestadditions installed
<hateball> Braden`: you'd be using lightdm rather than gdm to start with
<deniljoseph> guys got an error
<deniljoseph> http://pastebin.com/18r65cgB
<Braden`> hateball:  I specifically installed gdm, not lightdm
<Braden`> gdm3 to be specific
<profsimm> In VSFTPd, I get login incorrect when using local users, ideas?
<deniljoseph> guys take a loot at this http://pastebin.com/18r65cgB plz tell me what i did wrong
<reisio> deniljoseph: and what's this app for?
<deniljoseph> its an usb dongle
<deniljoseph> of micromax
<auronandace> deniljoseph: the instructions you were following were for 12.04 at latest, and you are on 14.04 (i don't think 12.04 had multilib in place)
<deniljoseph> http://pastebin.com/UBhBD6L7 this is what i actually i wanted to do
<deniljoseph> but i have got these instructons only
<deniljoseph> in the modem
<reisio> deniljoseph: what's micromax?
<deniljoseph> its a company
<deniljoseph> tht doesnt matter
<deniljoseph> the dongle is manafactured by tht company
<deniljoseph> what do i do now
<Neepu> Hey. Can anyone please help me with permission issues on Ubuntu? Plex reports "May 02, 2016 22:47:49 [0x7f80b53ff700] ERROR - Couldn't check for the existence of file /media/espen/Storage: boost::filesystem::status: Permission denied: "/media/espen/Storage"" Yet plex user is added to sudo, plugdev, espen(my user), and root. And ls -l shows that all sub folders from media have 755 permission?
<akik> deniljoseph: it looks like you don't have the directory /usr/local/MMX353W_3G_USB_Manager
<deniljoseph> its created @ akik
<profsimm> Ok, so I can't get the damn vsftpd running.
<profsimm> I provide local users and it just says login incorrect
<akik> profsimm: on 14.04 proftpd works correctly. did you look into the logs?
<akik> profsimm: /var/log/proftpd
<profsimm> akik: I have vsftpd
<akik> oops
<profsimm> akik: should I uninstall it
<akik> sorry, i'll test
<profsimm> akik: I have 14.04
<reisio> deniljoseph: matters to me, or I wouldn't have asked
<netameta> Does ubuntu have a software/package like access ?
<profsimm> akik "ProFTPD warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration."
<netameta> like microsoft access ?
<akik> profsimm: it works on 14.04 also. look into /etc/vsftpd.conf and see if you have local_enable=YES
<profsimm> akik: I had it
<aavrug> Hello everyone!
<akik> profsimm: the log file is your friend now. it'll tell you what is stopping the startup
<kriszta3> pls use  other  name in 16.04
<kriszta3> or 14.04
<profsimm> akik: empty log
<aavrug> I am trying to find and replace an string from entire folder using regex but couldn't get how to user grep and sed together?
<aavrug> grep -lr -e 'data-reactid="(?:\.[a-z\d])+"' * | xargs sed -i 's/data-reactid="(?:\.[a-z\d])+"/<newword>/g'
<aavrug> This one I tried but not working.
<reisio> aavrug: what's your input, and what's the output you want?
<akik> profsimm: disk full?
<profsimm> akik: nope
<aavrug> reisio, data-reactid="(?:\.[a-z\d])+" this is the regex what I am using and need to replace with ''.
<reisio> aavrug: so you want data-reactid="" ?
<akik> profsimm: try starting the daemon from the shell without the service script
<akik> profsimm: do you have some other process listening on port 21? netstat -tulpan | grep :21
<ubuntu-mate> instal oscam ubuntu??
<reisio> aavrug: hi, remember me?
<ubuntu-mate> istalation oscam ubuntu and config send
<aavrug> reisio, yes data-react-id.
<aavrug> reisio, any tricks?
<reisio> aavrug: find . -type f -exec grep -l 'data-reactid' {} \; | while IFS='' read -r line; do perl -pi -e 's/(data-reactid=")[^"]+(")/\1\2/g' "$line"; done
<aavrug> reisio, What is $line in this?
<profsimm> akik: where is the binary?
<reisio> aavrug: every line that 'find' spits out
<reisio> aavrug: one line at a time, from a loop
<reisio> named 'line' just for readability
<profsimm> akik:  fatal: Socket operation on non-socket
<netameta_> well libeoffice base is like microsoft access - but it doesnt seem to start bah
<kriszta3> where i can talk with girls in channel ?
<akik> profsimm: is this proftpd now?
<profsimm> akik: yes
<reisio> aavrug: can use | xargs perl -pi -e ... instead if you want
<akik> profsimm: the docs say that you get this error if you have selected proftpd to be run through inetd
<akik> profsimm: which mode did you select?
<profsimm> akik: I selected inetd, it didn't work. I changed it to standalone, now it runs from CLI, how do I set it up as a service?
<akik> profsimm: you just said it doesn't start?
<profsimm> akik:  I had to change the mode in .conf from inetd to standalone.
<akik> profsimm: ok good
<profsimm> akik: works now, well, I still can't login. But it listens
<zetheroo> I am having trouble in 16.04 with using software sources from 3rd party's which worked find with 14.04. I get the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16199595/
<profsimm> akik: how do I set it up as a standalone service
<akik> profsimm: the start script for 14.04 is /etc/init.d/proftpd
<profsimm> akik: sorry I'm unsure how to set this up as a service
<profsimm> akik: i.e. to run on reboot and so on
<akik> profsimm: you use update-rc.d to do it. i'll check
<aavrug> reisio, thanks let me try :)
<akik> profsimm: sudo update-rc.d proftpd enable
<profsimm> akik: thanks.
<akik> profsimm: that creates the sym links under /etc
<profsimm> akik: yay
<profsimm> akik: I still can't login with my system users, oddly. Ideas?
<akik> profsimm: logs logs logs
<profsimm> akik: I have a user like foo, bar, and I login with it verbatim, is there something different I need to type?
<akik> profsimm: you need to enable some debug mode probably
<akik> http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Debugging.html
<profsimm> akik: it says "USER foo (Login failed): Invalid shell: '' "
<akik> profsimm: good!
<profsimm> akik: good :)?
<akik> profsimm: well you found the problem :)
<profsimm> akik:  well :P
<akik> profsimm: look into /etc/passwd for the line for the user
<akik> profsimm: the last column seems to be empty
<M-R-X> ASSALAMU ALEYKUM
<reisio> shalom
<k1l> if you want users not to be able to login via ssh use "/bin/false" as login shell
<profsimm> akik: I added shell and now it works.
<profsimm> akik:  thanks!
<reisio> you can use plain openssh-server & rssh instead of ftp
<profsimm> akik: what does shell have to do with FTP...?
<akik> profsimm: no problem you might want to look into securing the ftp protocol with certificates
<profsimm> akik: I won't open it on public IP.
<profsimm> akik: best type of security ;)
<reisio> it's ironic that ftp, an antiquated approach, is so much harder to setup
<profsimm> akik: question, how can I set the directory to open for a user, different than their home directory
<akik> anything is hard if you haven't done it before
<reisio> profsimm: 'cd wherever' in ~/.bashrc, etc.
<akik> the problem in this case was that he hadn't defined the shell for the user
<profsimm> reisio: I'd like to do this just for FTP, not SSH
 * reisio shakes head
<akik> profsimm: i don't know about that directory thing
<k1l> which now means the users can login via ssh too
<reisio> profsimm: more work, fewer features
<akik> you can defined in sshd_config who can login or not
<profsimm> akik: thanks!
<profsimm> akik: for all your help
<kez> Can anyone tell me what the difference is in functionality regarding: ubuntu snap packages vs docker
<kez> What problem does snap packages solve that docker does not?
<k1l> kez: you compare a complete OS in a Vm sort of thing, with a program package that ships all depencies it needs besides the base OS.
<somsip> kez: docker is a container with a shared or dedicated filesystem, snap uses an overlay filesystem (AIUI)
<kez> ...but can't docker also use aufs and overlays?
<somsip> kez: dunno - that's a docker issue and this is ubuntu
<kez> (I'm not extremely familar with either technology)
<kez> https://docs.docker.com/engine/userguide/storagedriver/aufs-driver/
<somsip> kez: if you're not familiar, frankly you may not need either. If you want to read up on it before asking more specific questions (about snappy, as docker would not be on topic here) it might be more fruitful
<kez> Well, I just want a simple mechanism to deploy some custom software in a maintainable way... and something that provides rollback functionality when things go awry.
<k1l> kez: that sounds like you want snappy packages. #snappy
<somsip> kez: yeah - sounds snappy-relevant. Docker would be more if you wanted to be able to replicate an environment rather than just present a package (though it can do more)
<somsip> kez: not sure if this will have enough in depth info for you, but might be a starting point https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/desktop/
<kez> somsip thanks -- I'd noticed in a PR article http://thenewstack.io/snappy-ubuntu-a-new-cloud-os-with-support-for-docker-in-a-post-shellshock-era/ that "Anything you run inside Docker can run in Snappy"
<somsip> kez: may be referring to snappy-core (without reading it)
<kez> I dunno -- maybe I'll troll #docker... I think my understanding of what docker is suppose to do is not a reflection of reality :)
<kez> thanks for the insight :)
<somsip> kez: I won't pretend I'm an expert so #snappy and #docker seem like the places to be to get better advice
<contumax> fyi I just experienced this very old bug on ubuntu 14.04: http://slacy.com/blog/2010/06/cannot-make-directory-varrunscreen-permission-denied/ reboot did not help
<reisio> IIRC, just running screen as root will fix that
<reisio> running it once, that is
<akik> contumax: here are the permissions for /var/run/screen: drwxrwxr-x  3 root       utmp          60 May  3 11:37 screen
<akik> contumax: so "sudo chmod 775 /var/run/screen; sudo chown root:utmp /var/run/screen"
<reisio> doubt that's necessary
<trijntje> A whole bunch of gnome programs wont launch on 16.04, including unity itself http://pastebin.com/nzV47TkE How can I fix this?
<contumax> reisio, this issue emerged at the same time as problems with tty, there is no tty after boot, I'm still unable to resolve this, any idea?
<k1l> trijntje: what did you do before that happened?
<reisio> no tty?
<trijntje> k1l: installed updates. I've been on 16.04 since january, and after the release everything broke
<somsip> trijntje: this might be worth a read but I cant vouch for any of it http://askubuntu.com/questions/135573/gconf-error-no-d-bus-daemon-running-how-to-reinstall-or-fix
<contumax> reisio, yes, I connect via ssh, but directly on the machine, no tty after boot just black screen
<reisio> trijntje: using ati's proprietary graphics driver?
<reisio> contumax: what do you see before the black screen?
<trijntje> reisio: no, I have an nvidia card
<s2im> editing [theme]/gtk-3.0/apps/unity.css does nothing, I used to hide top decorations before 16.04
<s2im> what has changed?
<trijntje> somsip: I dont think so, ~/.dbus is owned by me
<reisio> s2im: probably the selectors you'd need to use
<somsip> trijntje: k - no idea but trying to offer you something
<reisio> 'warning' msgs are probably non-fatal/semi-irrelevant
<contumax> reisio,  some updates probably, also suddenly grub menu waits long time before booting and I didn't set that, after choosing ubuntu, there is only black screen, no boot log output and no tty
<aavrug> reisio, It works thanks but just replaced the data-react-id content so run it from sublime again and it worked :)
<reisio> aavrug: hrmm?
<s2im> it clearly says -UnityDecoration-extents: 28px 0 0 0 and changing any of the numbers just doesn’t do anything
<k1l> trijntje: did you relogin since then? does the guest account work?
<aavrug> reisio, what I writtent in the regex was matching from data.. to .1.a".
<reisio> aavrug: wha?
<zetheroo> in 16.04 how do you change the keyboard language layout?
<aavrug> reisio, After running this find . -type f -exec grep -l 'data-reactid' {} \; | while IFS='' read -r line; do perl -pi -e 's/(data-reactid=")[^"]+(")/\1\2/g' "$line"; done I got in my file like data-react-id="" instead ''.
<aavrug> reisio, but now done :)
<zetheroo> I changed it in System Settings > Text Entry ... but it's not taking effect
<contumax> reisio, also after reboot I get this "Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied" again
<steigre> zetheroo, do you have a little language indicator in your top right corner, and if so, what does it say?
<zetheroo> yes
<s2im> I put that line into ~/.config/gtk-3.0/gtk.css and it worked
<reisio> aavrug: so you wanted 'data-reactid=""' to be replaced with '' (removed)?
<zetheroo>  steigre: oh man, thanks! :)
<trijntje> k1l: both unity and gnome shell dont work, and its the same from the live system. I'm using dwm now
<aavrug> reisio, yea exactly
<reisio> aavrug: ah, misunderstood :p gj
<steigre> zetheroo, np :)
<k1l> trijntje: that sounds like an issue with the video driver, tbh
<reisio> would've wanted 's/data-reactid="[^"]+"//g'
<aavrug> reisio, no probs :) indeed you gave me an ulternate solution :)
<aavrug> reisio, just for knowledge I tried with this but it's not working. find . -type f -exec grep -l 'data-reactid' {} \; | while IFS='' read -r line; do perl -pi -e 's/data-reactid="[^"]+"//g' "$line"; done
<trijntje> k1l: could be. But that shouldn't break just a bunch of gnome programs right?
<aavrug> reisio, What I am missing.
<Nek0ck> hi
<reisio> aavrug: what makes you think it's not working?
<Magnetz74> In the ubuntu-server ncurses installer, how do I select items?
<Magnetz74> Options I mean
<Ben64> space bar?
<Magnetz74> Ben64: Thanks!
<trijntje> k1l: I've also tried the nvidia361 driver from the repo, but that didn't fix anything
<aavrug> reisio, I can see the file whaich have still the data-react-id....
<reisio> aavrug: reload it
<mediaserverhelp> hi
<mediaserverhelp> ?
<reisio> hi
<reisio> !
<mediaserverhelp> i need help
<reisio> oh yeah?
<mediaserverhelp> as i m configuring  icecast2 media server, sir how can we put .ogg files into /etc/ices2/music direcrory ??
<reisio> aavrug: probably your editor or whatever you have the file/s open in is working from a cached copy
<mediaserverhelp> wat?
<aavrug> reisio, but atleast It should show the change in git.
<aavrug> that is a git repo.
<mediaserverhelp> i didnt understand...
<reisio> aavrug: that's not how git works
<akik> mediaserverhelp: if someone's replying to you, you'll see mediaserverhelp: in the beginning of the line
<reisio> not unless you're using gitfs or something "fancy"
<aavrug> reisio, let me see
<mediaserverhelp> guys i m new.. i m not getting.. it will be amazing if u hlp me
<aavrug> reisio, I have closed the whole editor and then restart it it's working now fine :)
<reisio> aavrug: you might want to configure your editor to update files more frequently
<aavrug> reisio, It's replacing with a space but we are not giving even a single space then why space?
<aavrug> reisio, ok I'll see and try to fix that :)
<reisio> aavrug: usually SGML-type text comes in the form of <element attribute="value" attribute="value">
<reisio> if you take one out, you might well end up with <element  attribute="value">
<Myrtti> mediaserverhelp: patience, young padawan
<reisio> aavrug: so 's/ data-reactid="[^"]+"//g' might serve you better
<aavrug> reisio, 's/ data-reactid="[^"]+"//g'
<reisio> right
<aavrug> reisio, thanks for your time and your great help :)
<reisio> np
<riemman> #bitcoin-dev
<mediaserverhelp> ?
<mediaserverhelp> ?
<mediaserverhelp> ?
<mediaserverhelp> help
<mediaserverhelp> help
<mediaserverhelp> help
<riemman> join
<k1l> trijntje: could be that these apps need some sort of 3d video driver for some calculations. are there some errors in the Xorg.log in /var/log?
<rp2> I like that suggestion. I've always had to swicth X servers (I think) to get OpenGL programs to work on my Dell computers
<rp2> that was on 12.04 and 14.04
<trijntje> k1l: it says it failed to initialise the NVIDIA kernel module. Syslog lists the segfaults as being in libc-2.33
<k1l> trijntje: so, there you go
<k1l> make sure "linux-generic" is installed.
<trijntje> k1l: linux-generic is installed. But my video card seems to work fine, I can play web videos etc.
<trijntje> what do you think the problem is?
<kriszta3> no problem
<k1l> trijntje: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'"
<trijntje> k1l: no output
<k1l> trijntje: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<trijntje> k1l: http://pastebin.com/KGiseyZp
<k1l> trijntje: "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test --print | nc termbin.com 9999"
<trijntje> k1l: Error: GLX is not available on the system
<k1l> trijntje: see. its not using the nvidia driver and so no glx is available that breaks the programs
<k1l> you need to get to know what is wrong with the driver you installed. there must have been erorrs when installing it.
<trijntje> k1l: I'll install nvidia-361-updates, sine I have a new video card. Those should be the latest drivers right?
<k1l> trijntje: yes. but look at the output from apt
<trijntje> k1l: no apt errors, should I reboot? http://pastebin.com/8EzeAudP
<k1l> yes
<k1l> but i am afk now, so ask the channel if something goes wrong again
 * lotuspsychje is here
<MrARM> hmm, when my wifi adapter does not work in dmesg I found this following message: brcmfmac 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for brcm/brcmfmac43602-pcie.txt failed with error -2
<MrARM> anyone has ideas what can be done about that?
<trijntje> k1l: thanks for your help, we'll see how it goes ;)
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: ubuntu version and wifi chipset please?
<MrARM> 16.04 and 14e4:43ba is the id
<MrARM> this is a update from 15.10 where it worked alwaya
<MrARM> *always
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: broadcom?
<MrARM> yes
<MrARM> now it sometimes works sometimes not
<MrARM> when it does not, the adapter is not visible at all in the system
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: can you check additional drivers section if STA broadcom driver is active or not?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: working now?
<Dev__> Hi ! I installed Ubuntu 16.04 and now in my sound menu, if I choose analog output, I can't select "stereo" mode like in Ubuntu 14.04. The minimum is 4.0 output. Strangely, there is a new Headphones option in left menu (for the same sound card chip). If I chosee headphones output, it uses the same output as front speakers so I have stereo mode, but I don't like the quality of the sound. Maybe "Headphones" option uses less quality. I think
<Dev__>  it can be a bug because headphones output shouldn't use speakers jack.
<trijntje> I can't start many gnome programs on 16.04. Without the nvidia driver http://pastebin.com/nzV47TkE With the latest driver installed http://pastebin.com/XdQUckGX
<Guest42083> Ubuntu 16.04 broke my 15.10 :(
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: sadly not, I still cant start unity or gnome shell
<Guest42083> Currently downloading onto a DvD, but anyone have any insight to further problems I might have?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: sudo ubuntu-drivers list to see what drivers are available?
<trijntje> nvidia-361
<trijntje> intel-microcode
<Dev__> Maybe disabling (not muting) Headphones output I can use again "Analog Stereo Output" option. Any fix for this?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: on xenial?
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: yes
<Guest42083> Ubuntu 16.04 broke my 15.10 :(
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Dev__
<ubottu> Dev__: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<trijntje> !details | Guest42083
<ubottu> Guest42083: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MrARM> lotuspsychje, hmm, how would I check that ? find in dmesg if it's the only driver that is getting loaded ?
<Guest42083> whoopsie, looks like I duplicated what I said somehow
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: if you have GUI, check software & sources, tab/additional drivers
<effectnet> hi some mail came in and thunderbird marked it as junk, now i can't search for it?
<Guest42083> Can't do that lmao ubottu
<Guest42083> It's on another ssd that won't boot
<Dev__> lotuspsychje thank you! do you know if Headphones output can be disabled via pavucontrol?
<Guest42083> If I'm putting 16.04 on disc, obviously that means that I used the upgrade as it came
<MrARM> lotuspsychje, hmm I only have nvidia and unknown: unknown there
<Guest42083> that or used the command line.. as previously mentioned obviously I don't have any more details or I would have posted them.. just curious if I would run into any more issues
<hateball> trijntje: I havent followed everything, but did you check that you are the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: didnt play with pavu myself sorry
<trijntje> hateball: I'm the owner of that file
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: clean install or upgrade?
<MrARM> I can paste the whole dmesg log when it fails and when it does not if that would help
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: clean install of xenial back in january. Live system also cant show the ubuntu desktop
<Guest42083> !details | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> trijntje: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest42083> that's adorable
<Guest42083> !details | trijntje
<Guest42083> that's awesome :3
<lotuspsychje> Guest42083: dont abuse the bot please
<Guest42083> !details | hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest42083> ah shush
<Guest42083> You're no help anyhow
<Guest42083> love you :3
<trijntje> k1l: done
<k1l> trijntje: show the url please
<noobfan> 0
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: what does sudo apt install bcmwl-kernel-source say?
<al2o3-cr> hi lotuspsychje
<effectnet> any way to search all the folders in Thunderbird?
<trijntje> k1l: http://pastebin.com/6svJmt1M
<MrARM> anyways that failed to upload bin thing in dmesg shows up even when it works so that is not it
<k1l> trijntje: "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MrARM> lotuspsychje, well, that command installed that driver
<MrARM> without a confirmation
<trijntje> k1l: I've left out the parts where ureadahead reads in my entire home folder http://pastebin.com/Lp0hdtS9
<MrARM> Oh and just noticed it doesn't want to turn screen off when staying at the login screen for a while
<MrARM> displays a cursor on a black screen
<MrARM> so I guess I'll have to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: you getting a black screen on login screen?
<MrARM> no, instead of screen turning off I get a black screen with a mouse pointer
<MrARM> when Ieave the laptop for some time
<MrARM> I leave*
<samgoody> Hi. By default, ubuntu seems to use openssh.
<k1l> trijntje: "dpkg -l | grep -i bumblebee | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> samgoody: on the server image
<samgoody> I am setting up bitvise, and it wants to know if I am using openssh or ssh2
<trijntje> k1l: no output
<k1l> trijntje: "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<samgoody> On the server, I mean. So do I use openssh or ssh2? fromm a search, ssh2 seems much more secure
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: check energy options
<Patte> Hello where does nautilus store its ftp connection? Im scared it is saved in plain text like filezilla :/
<samgoody> But is it not supported?
<trijntje> k1l: http://pastebin.com/81FUauFj
<MrARM> lotuspsychje, that driver that got installed with that apt-get causes a kernel BUG in dmesg
<k1l> samgoody: openssh includes ssh2
<MrARM> followed by a stack trace
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: ok, try this one: broadcom-sta-source
<MrARM> however I need to get wifi somehow working before as I don't have a way to get wired connection :/
<samgoody> great, thanks!
<k1l> trijntje: somehow its not loading the nvidia module: [   104.491] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: do you still have your ubuntu iso by hand?
<kriszta3> wifi worst
<kriszta3> use cabel
<MrARM> lotuspsychje, sadly nope, but I could DL it from another pc
<MrARM> or wait actually
<MrARM> I do
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: on the ubuntu iso, there is a broadcom driver located
<lotuspsychje> MrARM: in /pool
<MrARM> anyways I got to go for now, I'll try to find it later, thanks for your help
<kriszta3> i need op
<lotuspsychje> kriszta3: please stop asking op and random chitchat here, this channel is only for ubuntu support
<rudin> ubuntu 16.04 freeze on login
<lotuspsychje> rudin: upgrade or clean install?
<rudin> clean install
<lotuspsychje> rudin: what kind of graphics card?
<kriszta3> vision
<kriszta3> i need real card
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kriszta3
<ubottu> kriszta3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kriszta3> i need real laptop
<k1l> trijntje: "sudo modprobe -v nvidia"
<rudin> Radeon hd 2400
<trijntje> k1l: modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='nvidia_361'
<trijntje> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_361': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<trijntje> k1l: dmesg and syslog are empty for the modprobe
<zetheroo> getting this message when trying to share a folder over the network "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<zetheroo> samba is already installed .. so what is missing?
<k1l> trijntje: well, i am not too much into the video driver stuff. so if no one got a clue maybe try the xorg edgers ppa if that driver works
<rudin> graphic card: radeon hd 2400
<wardster> it should then give you the option to install the two or three extra files ;)
<hateball> k1l, trijntje this is the prefered PPA for nvidia https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<reborn_> Hi, is there any way to change firefox language on 16.04? I removed english language, removed firefox-locale-en, installed firefox-locale-pl and nothing happens, still Firefox UI is english
<Myrtti> !hu | kriszta3
<ubottu> kriszta3: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<zetheroo> I seem to recall in 14.04 that you were asked if you wanted to install the needed packages for file sharing
<zetheroo> this was reall helpful
<trijntje> hateball: I'll give that ppa a go, thanks
<zetheroo> anyone know what "needed packages" would be missing ?
<hateball> trijntje: fwiw, I'm running 364 from it without (major) issues but I dont have hybrid gpu or such
<trijntje> hateball: are you sure, the last update for that ppa is 22 weeks ago. Is that normal?
<hateball> trijntje: not sure where you're reading that, check the build dates on the packages
<trijntje> hateball: nevermind, I was still looking at the ppa k1| pasted
<rudin> ubuntu 16.04 freeze on login
<LaserAllan-sleep> hey guys, is there no USB Creator on linux?, like creating bootable multiboot usbs and stuff?
 * trijntje will be back after installing the ppa
<akik> LaserAllan: there's multisystem but it's not in the repositories
<LaserAllan> akik: Seems like there is one allready built in?,startup disk creator?
<reborn_> Ok, well problem solved with firefox locale, just removed it and replaced with chrome :)
<varuna> chrome so much better
<varuna> man firefox lags to much
<zetheroo> getting this message when trying to share a folder over the network "This feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system" - samba is already installed .. so what is missing?
<fictictiousfiber> What do I do with a .deb file?
<k1l> zetheroo: "apt-cache policy samba |nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> zetheroo: show the url please
<bazhang> fictictiousfiber, what is the deb of
<mcphail> fictictiousfiber: where did you get it and what were you hoping to do with it?
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: what is that file? you want to install something? is it no in the ubuntu repos?
<fictictiousfiber> steam, and another is sublime text
<fictictiousfiber> it's not in the ubuntu repository
<zetheroo> k1l: http://termbin.com/frty
<fictictiousfiber> neither are
<zetheroo> fictictiousfiber: install with gdebi ?
<bazhang> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<fictictiousfiber> gdebi?
<bazhang> fictictiousfiber, see above
<k1l> zetheroo: is smbclient installed?
<fictictiousfiber> looking at it
<bazhang> its in the repos
<fictictiousfiber> Not for me :)
<fictictiousfiber> I type in "steam" minus the quote
<zetheroo> k1l: no .. installing it now
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu is this fictictiousfiber
<fictictiousfiber> 16.04
<bazhang> fictictiousfiber, then you need to update sources
<k1l> is multiverse enabled?
<fictictiousfiber> How do i do this?
<zetheroo> k1l: I still get that message when trying to change sharing prefs - do I need to logout/in ?
<k1l> zetheroo: sudo apt install gnome-user-share
<zetheroo> k1l: gnome-user-share is already the newest version (3.14.2-2ubuntu4).
<k1l> zetheroo: ok, seems like the feature you want to use needs apache stuff
<k1l> sudo apt-get install apache2.2-bin libapache2-mod-dnssd
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: See here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<zetheroo> k1l: you getting that from http://askubuntu.com/questions/547854/sharing-public-folder-between-ubuntu-machines-via-personal-file-sharing ?
<zetheroo> I thought it off that file sharing needed apache :P
<varuna> open the deb file and downlaod
<k1l> zetheroo: no.
<k1l> zetheroo: maybe that will create something like a webdialog or something. but i am not using it, so i dont really know
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: Enable Multiverse and update if the GUI doesnt do it (sudo apt update). After that you can install steam through software center,or via terminal: sudo apt install steam
<cfhowlett> open the deb file and downlaod, varuna?   that is completely wrong on multiple levels
<zetheroo> k1l: in 14.04 the packages were automatically selected and installed when one tried to share something via Nautilus
<fictictiousfiber> Multiverse reminds me of the movie The One starring Jet Li :| .. Mind telling me where this is located?
<fictictiousfiber> I'm in system settings right now
<zetheroo> k1l: seems like that was the right way to go about this ... but seems that's been dropped
<fictictiousfiber> That page seems confusing to me a bit
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: The link I gave you has pictures. Altho I dont run Gnome/Unity so I cant say how accurate they are
<hateball> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<fictictiousfiber> Yes, and those pictures are oddly grating on the eyes
<fictictiousfiber> I prefer text
<zetheroo> k1l: E: Package 'apache2.2-bin' has no installation candidate
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: system settings -> software and update- > see what is checke
<k1l> *checked
<fictictiousfiber> all but source coe
<fictictiousfiber> code*
<cfhowlett> fictictiousfiber, as you prefer text, you must actually read the links.  all is explained there
<fictictiousfiber> whoops
<fictictiousfiber> all are checked in "updates" tab
<k1l> zetheroo: sorry its apache2-bin
<zetheroo> ok
<varuna> its a package file isnt it
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lil question in discuss plz?
<varuna> deb file
<fictictiousfiber> Should i check the box for Canonical Partners in "other software"?
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: Yes
<varuna> similar to apt get
<varuna> so it downloads
<fictictiousfiber> that looked familiar. Thanks for the confirmation
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, now open for business
<fictictiousfiber> I'm going to see if it works
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: "apt-cache policy steam |nc termbin.com 9999"
<zetheroo> k1l: thanks - that worked!
<fictictiousfiber> do .. I type that into the terminal?
<fictictiousfiber> What do I do with that info
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: yes
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: it will print a url., please show that url here
<aquiles> Hii
<firman> I have 2 ubuntu boot options, i ran in dualboot with win8, how to remove the duplicate of ubuntu boot option, i using efibootmgr but no information about boot order
<fictictiousfiber> kil: http://termbin.com/817x
<lerner> is this the place to ask for tips to prolong li ion batteries?
<hateball> !tab | fictictiousfiber, this helps to get peoples names right
<ubottu> fictictiousfiber, this helps to get peoples names right: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fictictiousfiber> hahaha no lol
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: so: "sudo apt install steam"
<cfhowlett> lerner, #hardware perhaps would be better
<lerner> cannot send to channel :(
<k1l> lerner: maybe you need to register an account on freenode. ask in #freenode for help
<fictictiousfiber> looks like steam is downloading an update, but what about my sublime text :(?
<fictictiousfiber> same way?
<fictictiousfiber> kil: ?
<k1l> i dont think sublime is in the repos.
<trijntje> k1l, hateball I've got the unity desktop environment back
<hateball> trijntje: Cool beans
<fictictiousfiber> Yeah. . darn how do I get it running like I did before?
<fictictiousfiber> Sublime was working fine befoer on 14.04 :(
<fictictiousfiber> There has to be a way to get it working again right? I mean, this is linux..
<varuna> get the deb file
<fictictiousfiber> I have one
<fictictiousfiber> ;)?
<fictictiousfiber> I was here earlier asking what I could do with it
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: open a terminal, cd to wherever you downloaded it to, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: use dpkg -i  or gdebi to install that
<hateball> iirc installing deb-files is currently broken
<hateball> via gui, that is
<fictictiousfiber> it's in downloads but it won't let me go there
<cfhowlett> varuna, if you have only the .deb, you do not have the dependencies.  this is one reason why installing via .deb is not generally recommended
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: how do you try to go there?
<fictictiousfiber> cd downloads
<fictictiousfiber> heee :)
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: its case sensitive.
<fictictiousfiber> Help please >.<
<varuna> ahh ic
<varuna> ic'
<fictictiousfiber> woot it worked
<fictictiousfiber> now.. dpackage what again? hold on
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: This is why I showed you !tab earlier
<fictictiousfiber> T^T yeah thanks for thta
<varuna> where does deb get the files from tho if its not from the repos
<varuna> third partyy?
<fictictiousfiber> hateball: It's not working :(
<fictictiousfiber> hateball: http://pastebin.com/afqdBngJ
<fictictiousfiber> It no workie :S
<k1l> that paste looks like its working
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: How is it not working? Seems fine to me
<fictictiousfiber> but it ended right there
<fictictiousfiber> what do I do after that
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: its an installer
<fictictiousfiber> okay, but it ended right then and there
<fictictiousfiber> no prompts.. nothing
<fictictiousfiber> just defaulted back to my username
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: then wait for a new prompt
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: that is ok.
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: then now start the program
<fictictiousfiber> It's not installed
<fictictiousfiber> there isn't anywhere to start it from when i search for it
<fictictiousfiber> only it's deb comes up
<z999> where can i download the new version for 32
<fictictiousfiber> sorry in advance for the trouble
<fictictiousfiber> please be gentle
<varuna> does 32 use less ram?
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text
<k1l> varuna: no
<z999> yes
<varuna> k
<varuna> hmm
<varuna> cause i only got 4 gb
<k1l> if your hardware can use 64bit use that. 32bit is dopping out
<varuna> cpu can
<k1l> varuna: that got nothing to do with ram size
<z999> 32 bit is when it is 2 gb of ram or less
<k1l> z999: no
<varuna> so doesnt matter 64 32 wont use less ram on 32
<z999> so i can use the 64 on 2 gb of ram laptop?
<k1l> 32bit means the cpu is old or rubbish, so it cant run 64bit OS.
<fictictiousfiber> what's the "opt" thingy stand for? I've found that a lot of these commands have meaning
<varuna> yes u can
<fictictiousfiber> It worked, but now I'm curious
<k1l> z999: yes.
<hateball> !fhs | fictictiousfiber
<ubottu> fictictiousfiber: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<z999> ok will give it a try
<varuna> but would it use less ram that the 64 bit os
<fictictiousfiber> hate :(...
<fictictiousfiber> I already have that, and am actively searching through it.. that's why i'm so speedy with what you give me
<fictictiousfiber> I'm curious about the "opt" thingy though
<k1l> varuna: 32bit is deprecated. chrome stopped making a 32bit version. other linux distributions stop making 32bit isos.
<z999> k1l how do you know if your computer has a malware on ubuntu?
<varuna> most hardware are all 64 bit compatible nowdays aye
<k1l> z999: the malware situation is a different one from windows
<k1l> !virus | z999
<ubottu> z999: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<z999> k1l so don't worry about it?
<cfhowlett> z999, install rkhunter and/or one of the anti-virus options.  and stop visiting sketchy sites
<varuna> pirate bay
<k1l> z999: dont install or run code you dont trust. and keep your system updated with the official ubuntu updates
<jatt> there are no virus in ubuntu
<z999> ok k1l
<varuna> wens vulcan being released for linux
<cfhowlett> jatt, false.  virii are rare but not unheard of. NO OS is virus free.
<curmet> I've developed and tested web app (using a framework) in windows machine successfully, but after I move the app and framework folder , from c:\xampp\htdocs\ to /var/www/html to Ubuntu machine, it encounters errors, "cannot find the requested view" . What changes should I make to Ubuntu machine?
<curmet> THanks in advance :)
<varuna> wats ur web app
<varuna> wats it do
<jatt> there is no need of antivirus in ubuntu unless you want to scan files you want to send to users using windows or scan files on a windows partition
<fictictiousfiber> it would seem that steam is stuck on updating.. I'm getting an odd questionmark icon in the task bar that i didn't see when I installed Steam the first time on ubuntu
<curmet> varuna : what does it mean?
<fictictiousfiber> whenever I try to start it, that's what appears
<fictictiousfiber> It looks like it hangs on updating.. no other dialogue windows pop up
<varuna> what does ur web app do i mean
<varuna> install steam via command
<varuna> it hung for me via software center
<GoldCraft> sup'
<fictictiousfiber> I did that varuna
<fictictiousfiber> So.. what now?
<varuna> hmm
<fictictiousfiber> tried sudo apt-get update steam, but that didn't work
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: you dont do that.
<fictictiousfiber> what do I do :D?
<GoldCraft> fictictousfiber dosent work at you either.
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: run the steam client. then run the build in updater.
<fictictiousfiber> I said that's what I did
<fictictiousfiber> I launched
<fictictiousfiber> it hangs..
<fictictiousfiber> doesn't even give a dialogue box
<cfhowlett> fictictiousfiber, steam has  a channel.  sounds like you should get support there.
<k1l> fictictiousfiber: keep in mind we cant see or know what you  see or do there.
<fictictiousfiber> just a greyed out questionmark icon box that is crossed out in the task bar
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: Try running it from a terminal. The first run it should ask you to accept the license and install a few other deps
<fictictiousfiber> Hey, don't shoo me outta here
<varuna> so u launched in terminal?
<fictictiousfiber> they'll just send me back here
<fictictiousfiber> or tell me to install winblows
<cfhowlett> and steam is not supported here ...
<fictictiousfiber> yeah I launched it in the terminal
<hateball> cfhowlett: Do you mean #ubuntu-steam ? It's all but dead
<fictictiousfiber> cfhowlett actually I had 3 people helping me install it the first time :\
<varuna> wat the log file say
<fictictiousfiber> there is no pop-up dialogue var
<cfhowlett> hateball, ah.  sad news that is.
<hateball> cfhowlett: afaik there is nothing close to an official steam (client) channel. the ubuntu packaging also differs from valves, so that complicates things I guess
<fictictiousfiber> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<fictictiousfiber> [2016-05-03 07:15:54] Startup - updater built Mar 31 2016 19:10:48
<fictictiousfiber> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<fictictiousfiber> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<fictictiousfiber> ^
<fictictiousfiber> oh..
<varuna> x server
<varuna> error
<hateball> fictictiousfiber: That usually means you arent using proprietary GPU drivers, which the client expects
<varuna> update ur graphics driver
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<GoldCraft> HEY
<GoldCraft> BluesKaj
<GoldCraft> ?
<GoldCraft> you there
<BluesKaj> hi GoldCraft
<cfhowlett> GoldCraft, proper use of the channel  ... have a question, ASK the question            :)
<GoldCraft> ?
<GoldCraft> what ya mean cfhowel
<GoldCraft> !/color a tell bluekaj hello are you from denmark?
<ubottu> GoldCraft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GoldCraft> i know your not a bot
<GoldCraft> .....
<cfhowlett> what is your ubuntu support question, GoldCraft .
<zetheroo> when I "Safely Remove" a USB HDD it disappears and then a second later reappears and mounts :P
<BluesKaj> GoldCraft, no ,but my grandmother was Danish
<GoldCraft> my pc keep saying theres a prolem when it startuo
<GoldCraft> help
<GoldCraft> please
<GoldCraft> ?
<fictictiousfiber> How do I update my video card driver?
<varuna> go to settingd
<varuna> settingsd
<varuna> settings*
<GoldCraft> i can't even delete steam to reinstall it
<fictictiousfiber> yep launched
<varuna> software and updates
<varuna> additional drivers
<varuna> then change to proprietary
<fictictiousfiber> right then
<fictictiousfiber> done
<GoldCraft> lol kaj :P
<fictictiousfiber> apparently I'll have to restart, but I should be okay, then right?
<GoldCraft> how do i colo my text
<fictictiousfiber> i'm writing these steps down this time
<fictictiousfiber> this is vaguely familiar
<ratrace_> My swap disappeared in 16.04.
<fictictiousfiber> hiya rat
<fictictiousfiber> you helped me before :3
<fictictiousfiber> it was awhile ago
<fictictiousfiber> also, if you have enough ram, what are you worried about swap for?
<fictictiousfiber> 16+ is usually plenty depending on what you're doing right?
<TJ-> swap partition is used for hibernation too
<GoldCraft> lol no help ):
<fictictiousfiber> right.. I've had that same issue in the past
<fictictiousfiber> have you tried sudo purge steam?
<fictictiousfiber> hmm.. that's not right
<fictictiousfiber> something like that though
<ratrace_> fictictiousfiber: that's beside the point, the point being that 16.04 is a mess I regret ever upgrading to, and now I have to fight it to do ANY work. I'll be removing it as soon as work and time permits.
<fictictiousfiber> that's quite unfortunate
<fictictiousfiber> i haven't run into any issues yet..
<fictictiousfiber> you put my radar on defcon 12 though
<fictictiousfiber> thanks for that
<fictictiousfiber> going to restart to see if I can actually use steam now
<k1l> ratrace_: is the partition still there? (the upgrade should not have touched that) is it in the fstab? do you use encryption?
<ratrace_> fictictiousfiber: defcon numbers are less severe as number grows :)
<ratrace_> k1l: it's tere, it's in fstab, yes I use encryption, yes I opened the luks container, yes I did mkswap, yes I did swapon, no I have no active swap, no nothing in dmesg.
<walo_> is raid1 or doing some kind of scheduled backup the best solution for a complete n00b trying to learn ubuntu desktop? been trying to figure out how to raid1 for a few hours now but seems so messy :\
<Ben64> walo_: backup definitely better
<k1l> ratrace_: ok, i am out when it comes to encryption
<k1l> walo_: raid is no backup
<walo_> great, then I could just drop trying to learn raid then. cheers
<zetheroo> as far as I can tell the Safely Remove option doesn't work
<ratrace> k1l: also, the swap was working fine after upgrade to 16.04. it just suddenly disappeared with no explanation and no possibility to bring it back.
<cfhowlett> ratrace, false.  you can create a swap post-installation
<fictictiousfiber> lvmetad is not active ye. using direct activation during sysinit/dev/mapper/ubuntu---vg-root: clean, 212628/13574144 files, 2509636/54289408 blocks
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<enedil> Anyone with MacBook 2015 or newer?
<ratrace> cfhowlett: which part of what I've said is false?
<ducasse> ratrace: sudo ecryptfs-setup-swap
<fictictiousfiber> [    12.363516] hi-generic 0003:1b1e.0009: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) faile: -1 12.419908 usb hid 3-13:1.2: coulding ifind an input interrupt endpoint
<ratrace> ducasse: why encryptfs?
<ducasse> ratrace: it's just a script, it actually uses luks
<fictictiousfiber> are those error messages going to be an issue?
<fictictiousfiber> I get them on boot
<cfhowlett> ratrace, you can bring swap back.
<ducasse> ratrace: but it's part of the ecryptfs tools
<fictictiousfiber> Hateball: kil: will I have an issue with those on-boot error messages I posted?
<ratrace> cfhowlett: well, I can't
<ducasse> ratrace: if you don't want encrypted swap, just mkswap the partition and run swapon
<yogesh> join #chat
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<ratrace> ducasse: I do want it encrypted and I've got it already set up with luks.
<ratrace> it's just that 'swapon' doesn't do anything
<ducasse> ratrace: do you run swapon on the mapper device?
<yogesh> tell me how to setup username and password for chat in another channel?
<cfhowlett> !nick | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<yogesh> i dnt understand plz teel me what to type first when i enter new channel
<yogesh> because that channel need to login there
<yogesh> for chat
<hateball> !register | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<OlofL> I created a horizontal split in screen. Ctrl+a TAB switched to other "region" but how do I actually type there? there seem to be no bash there
<stanleyyelnats> need info
<mcphail> OlofL: have you created a new window with "ctrl-a c"?
<OlofL> mcphail: a new "region"? ctrl-a S
<mcphail> OlofL: use "ctrl-a tab" to move to the new region then "ctrl-a c" to create a new window in it
<yogesh> i have register  message says that u already registered in this account check your mail
<yogesh> but i cant find any mail at that id
<yogesh> and then i type identifying cvommand which not verifing
<OlofL> mcphail: thx
<yogesh> now what i have to do?
<yogesh> pls help\
<mcphail> yogesh: as the message from ubottu said, join the #freenode channel for registration help
<yogesh> ok type command to join this channel
<yogesh> ?
<Poke95> yogesh: /join #freenode
<Poke95> And wait for eir to voice you.
<Poke95> yogesh: If you don't want to wait anyway, you can /msg an active staff (for example, c) to voice you.
<GoldCraft> anybody here
<cfhowlett> GoldCraft, ask no questions, get no answers
<huehue_> Hi everybody. Good day!
<huehue_> Well. How can I change the default name of the guest session?
<huehue_> Guess Session to Childers?
<hateball> huehue_: I don't think that is possible
<hateball> You could however create a new user named whatever you like, and have a script reset the user account on startup or whatever you like
<yogesh> ohk thx so much
<yogesh> thumbs up always for u!!.
<huehue_> hateball: humm
<huehue_> hateball: disable guess session and create new login?
<huehue_> hateball: change guest session name impossible! :-(
<hateball> huehue_: It seems hardcoded in lightdm
<auronandace> huehue_: why would you want to rename the guest session, the whole idea of a guest session is it is temporary
<huehue_> auronandace: scholl class
<huehue_> auronandace: crazy students kkk
<huehue_> auronandace: school**
<ubuntu-mate> in dual boot, after install, only windows 7 loads. the grub boot loader doesn't show up.
<huehue_> auronandace:  I believe the "guest session" should appear on the "users-setup" and it is possible, enable and disable the session and change your name!
<huehue_> auronandace: for you may seem unnecessary, depends on each case, for mine would be useful to rename the "guest session"
<rjr6860> in dual boot, after install, only windows 7 loads. the grub boot loader doesn't show up.
<huehue_> auronandace: i work more than 300 computer works ubuntu in the high school!
<Dev_> Hi, is there a snappy package for last version of wine? I'm using ubuntu 16.04 so I would prefer not using PPAs
<TJ-> huehue_: you can disable the Guest session with "allow-guest=false" in the lightdm config
<yogesh> how to delete fullfirefox data and after then i want to reinstall a fresh copy???
<yogesh> plz help
<Jorjj> delete the browser?
<huehue_> TJ-: i know, i need change only guess session name to Student
<yogesh> how to delete it comeletly
<rory> yogesh: You should delete the ~/.mozilla/firefox directory
<akik> yogesh: the firefox profile for your user is in $HOME/.mozilla/firefox
<rory> yogesh: That will remove all your user's Firefox settings and put it back to a clean install
<mcphail> Dev_: not that I can see
<rjr6860> in dual boot, after install, only windows 7 loads. the grub boot loader doesn't show up.
<Dev_> mcphail ok thank you!
<rory> yogesh: How's it going?
<asd213> Hi people. Are kernels from this url: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D valid for Ubuntu 16.04 too? The latest ones end in -wily
<Pici> asd213: you may want to ask #ubuntu-kernel
<asd213> Pici. Will do. Ty
<Dumle29> so I need to self sign the virtualbox kernel modules, but nothing seems to be happening when I use the sign-file script at: /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-21-generic/scripts/sign-file
<nickg902_> test
<Dumle29> currently I'm trying to sign the vboxdrv module, but yeah. not happening
<Dumle29> guess I'll reboot to windows anyways :/
<aguitel> how configure autologin in lightdm ? where is the .conf file ?
<TJ-> aguitel:  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<aguitel> no exist this .conf file
<TJ-> aguitel: correct, so create it
<aguitel> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf  no exist
<huehue_> how make account like guest session?
<hateball> huehue_: depends what you intend to achieve
<huehue_> hateball: account name student same guest session => yes lost all files
<hateball> huehue_: I make a user that autologins. Keep a copy of the users $HOME under /root, and set to wipe and copy the contents anew on system startup
<huehue_> hateball: howto
<TJ-> huehue_: configure a user in lightdm and call the guest-setup.sh script the same way the guest session is created
<huehue_> TJ-: i not known :-(
<hateball> TJ-: I think his issue is with the naming of the account, it says "Guest" instead of "Student", or something of the sort
<hateball> and afaik you can't change the guest sessions name
<huehue_> hateball: next ubuntu version add guest session can  manager in users-setup
<TJ-> hateball: huehue_ right, but it is hard-coded although possibly translated in different locales to the native language via gettext. However, a guest session is created using shell scripts by lightdm, so calling those same scripts from a defined user would also work
<huehue_> hateball:  :-)
<huehue_> hateball: enable or disable or change account name! :D
<hateball> I do think some things are lost in translation here
<huehue_> TJ-: next ubuntu version add guest session can  manager in users-setup, than, disable or enable and change u name! kk
<huehue_> TJ-: how calls script in new user?
<huehue_> TJ-:  useradd strudent
<huehue_> TJ-: passwd -d student
<huehue_> useradd student**
<huehue_> TJ-: how calls script now?
<huehue_> TJ-:  :-)
<TheMarius> set up my home network here.. however if i upload files to the server from my other user, its uploaded as the network user which means the server doesnt get full access to deleting the files.. how do i solve this?
<TheMarius> i basically want both the network user and server user to have equal rights in these directories .. i set up a group for it, but it sets group priviledges to the network user when uploading from the laptop
<TheMarius> aha! i think i solved it :D
<TJ-> huehue_: list the contents of the package and then read the scripts for guest "dpkg -L lightdm | grep guest"
<pagios> W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) any idea how to solve this?
<hateball> pagios: there's no 32-bit chrome any longer
<lotuspsychje> !chrome-repo | pagios
<ubottu> pagios: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<Nosophorus>  how can I change the colors of my bash output when I do an ls command?
<Nosophorus> lots of folders listed with a green background.they are rendered unreadable under the color scheme I use (solarized light)
<pagios> thanks dude
<pagios> hateball, any idea how to solve this? ImportError: No module named QtCore
<ubuntu894> this is new guy here? What software should I use in Ubuntu 16.04 to log in irc, not just via chrome safari
<pagios> 'i installed python-qt*
<hateball> ubuntu894: hexchat is one option, it is in the software center
<hateball> pagios: No
<ubuntu894> ok, i will try hexchat
<pagios> anyone?
<Andrew_Zhang> hello
<stevecam> a lot of changes on the new xenial, xchat is removed and so are the fglrx drivers, but do the open source drivers work? not on my system, here i have a black screen and dmesg gives me a message about an invalid rom bios
<stevecam> are there fglrx packages available for 16.04 anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: use the radeon or amdgpu drivers instead
<Andrew_Zhang> do you guys use nylas as exchange mail client
<Andrew_Zhang> i found nylas isn't stable enough, already crash, or unable to receiver email imiadiately.
<Andrew_Zhang> anybody suggest an stable exchange mail client?
<stevecam> well, ive never had any stability issues with xchat, but thats not a problem, lotuspsychje i can not use those drivers, they simply do not work, i dont have a BIOS redily available and im in a virtualised guest environment
<Andrew_Zhang> does anybody use Nylas N1 as mail client software?
<stevecam> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/AKnnNb8k
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | Andrew_Zhang
<ubottu> Andrew_Zhang: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Andrew_Zhang> OK
<lotuspsychje> stevecam: not sure mate, i dont mess virtually
<TJ-> stevecam: that looks like a Xen VT-d PCI IOMEM issue
<Andrew_Zhang> postfix isn't a gui client
<stevecam> i didnt try to fix this because the fglrx drivers worked fine, not really sure what to do for a quick solution right now, should of read the documentation but now i have a headless guest
<lotuspsychje> Andrew_Zhang: you have a GUI server?
<hateball> stevecam: have you made sure radeon isnt blacklisted since using fglrx?
<stevecam> hateball, good question
<robco> jello everyone. I'm using ladpd, nslc, and pam-mount. I can su, an home folder is created, but I cannot log into Ubuntu with ldap and my mounts aren't mounting. Anyone can help me troubleshoot?
<ducasse> Andrew_Zhang: if you have a problem with Nylas you really need to ask them, it's not in the ubuntu repos
<Andrew_Zhang> ok,i will try.
<huehue_> TJ-: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/257696347/Captura%20de%20tela%20de%202016-05-03%2010-47-52.png
<huehue_> TJ-:  kkkk
<yogesh> ello
<yogesh> my flash is working file for every web site
<yogesh> but when i open hotstar.com to aply video it s not opening.
<ducasse> Andrew_Zhang: Claws Mail is a really good GUI mail reader, though, and it's in the repos
<yogesh> help!!!
<yogesh> Hotstar.com video flash not working plz help!!
<stevecam> hateball, radeonfb is blacklisted
<yogesh> whos admin plz help!!\\
<Pici> yogesh: Please be patient, answers are not always immediately available.
<yogesh> ok Picachu
<akik> yogesh: hotstar.com is only available to india (it says)
<yogesh> no its available i can open it from windows
<yogesh> os
<yogesh> \join #freenode
<akik> yogesh: it probably sets a cookie for that message. it says "Hotstar is currently available only in India."
<akik> i'm not sure how many people here are from india
<alberti> Use a vpn
<yogesh> so what should i do?
<alberti> Okay which browse are you on?
<akik> yogesh: can you watch the videos in windows outside india?
<dean_> Hey i'm just after installing ubuntu gnome 16.04. I have this problem where when the screen locks i cannot unlock the screen. Anyone experience this?
<cfhowlett> not available here in japan
<Pici> akik: methinks yogesh is in india.
<yogesh> yes im in india rgt now
<alberti> dean #Ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> get a vpn, yogesh
<yogesh> after that?
<Pici> dean_, alberti: 16.04 is released, support is in #ubuntu now.
<akik> he's in india
<yogesh> yes im in india
<alberti> Okay Pici
<alberti> I think it's a kernel issue dean
<akik> yogesh: if flash is working for other sites, you should contact hotstar support and ask them
<cfhowlett> best you ask in the Indian channel, yogesh
<cfhowlett> !in | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<yogesh> i am telling u again aand again
<yogesh> that i can acess hotstar flash by windows OS
<Newbie_> hello all.
<yogesh> but not by ubuntu
<cfhowlett> yogesh, and WE see "can't access outside of India".  ask Ubuntu-India channel for support
<robco> can someone tell me what's happening with pam here?
<akik> yogesh: did you try with google chrome? it has a different flash plugin than in firefox
<robco> May  3 10:15:16 robco su[7122]: pam_unix(su:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=0 tty=/dev/pts/17 ruser=robco rhost=  user=whlai
<robco> I'm using LDAP for auth
<yogesh> yes same problem..
<Gazby> Is it considered OK to install the ubuntu-server package post-install?
<yogesh> in chrome
<cfhowlett> Gazby, yes, but not sure what Ubuntu-server package you refer to.
<cfhowlett> Gazby, #ubuntu-server       is your channel
<yogesh> how to contact ubuntu india channel command plz..
<Gazby> tyvm cfhowlett
<DJones> !in | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<Pici> yogesh: /join #ubuntu-in
<cfhowlett> Gazby, happy2help!
<yogesh> ok
<hggdh> Gazby: when you install ubuntu desktop you, by default, have a "server" image (but graphical)
<hggdh> Gazby: whatever packages you install do perform your server role will be the same on desktop or servers. There is no server version of any package
<dean_> alberti: Looks like i'm going back to unity to :( . Looks like the issue has been around since 2014. I've tested the latest kernel and the kernel that ubuntu is released with. Issue is present in both. Apparently the only work around is to install xscreensaver in place of gnomescreensaver
<Gazby> I'll as in the server channel, but for reference I'm talking about http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-server
<Pici> Gazby: it should be safe to install that.
<Gazby> open-iscsi is a dependency and it fails to start after install
<dean_> Fuck it anyway :( I've a massive development environment to set up. After two days I finally had it ready :( now I have to start from scratch tonight :(
<Gazby> as I understand it that failure is ignored by the installer, but can't be ignored by apt
<Gazby> so I'm not sure how to install it succesfully
<hggdh> Gazby: ubuntu-server (as ubuntu-desktop) is a meta-package for system installation. The most important difference between ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop are (1) -server installs a few additional server tools; (2) -desktop installs X & friends
<Cloudwalker42> HeyHo. Can someone explain me how to merge two partitions (sda & sdb) to one partitiion on a running system? Is this even possible. sdb has unsued space and it would be nice to combine them together. I think its not that easy to scale the current partion sda with sdb. Maybe you have some ideas
<dean_> Cloudwalker42 I would advise against doing that. sda and sdb are different drive. Sdb is likely to be removable media
<derjur> any ideas on how to troubleshoot why my laptop is connecting to the wrong AP within our corporate SSID?
<derjur> it's ignoring the AP near my desk, and connecting to one about 60m away....
<Cloudwalker42> dean_: are there no possibilites to merge them together. Its not necessary to do that during runtime. A downtime would be okay
<Gazby> hggdh: yep, i'm trying to work out how to successfully install it when open-iscsi fails to start after install
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: you would need LVM.
<dean_> Cloudwalker42 I'm no linux guru but I doubt that it's even possible. And it's definitely not recommended :P
<akik> Cloudwalker42: you are talking about whole disks when you say sda and sdb, not partitions. lvm could work but if you don't use it now it's a bit difficult
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: or mdadm
<Cloudwalker42> yeah with lvm its very easy resizefs ans such things. I scale lvms on xen dom0s
<Cloudwalker42> but yeah i thought that it would be hard to merge them together.
<Cloudwalker42> akik: you say its difficult. Thats no problem if it is even possible to perform this operation
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: you could stripe them with mdadm, that would work but is a bad idea.
<akik> Cloudwalker42: i meant difficult changing your installation from non-lvm into lvm
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: is this dangerous for the consistency of the data ?
<Cloudwalker42> akik: ok thx a lot
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: yes, if one drive fails you lose everything.
<tking0036> There's no way to recover a volume group from a failed physical volume?
<tking0036> I'm not sure that's right
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: that seems to be a bad idea hmm. But thx a lot for your help. Its a live system you know ... if this is to risky it wouldn't even do such operations
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: can't you just clean out sdb, move a tree across and mount it where needed?
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: thats the only solution or the customer allows me to install lvm
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: personally, I'd just mount it and use the extra space.
<lucidguy> Has Unity won over Gnome3 for most popular desktop?
<cfhowlett> lucidguy, this is the support channel.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lucidguy> ok then
<huehue_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1325545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325545 in Light Display Manager "Make guest account name customizable" [Wishlist,New]
<derjur> why would dig give me the ip of a host, but my browsers can't look it up?
<lotuspsychje> huehue_: why dont you just make a new user and chmod its rights to your wishes?
<jamesd_> is it just me or is  us.archive.ubuntu.com  having issues today?  apt-get installs are taking a long time to dl
<lotuspsychje> jamesd_: proxy, firewall or router blocking from your side?
<jamesd_> lotuspsychje: nope...  may be my provider having issues.
<lotuspsychje> jamesd_: ok, you can ask in #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues
<Homeschool_Dad> HI - I need help recovering my kids computer.  How do I get root access using a usb boot
<pintman> mount the harddrive and do whatever needs to be done.
<LaserAllan> hi, i need help on how to mount an NFS share permanently in /mnt or something so I can do backups
<pintman> LaserAllan, enter it in /etc/fstab.
<Homeschool_Dad> @pintman I have done that - and I cannot get it to give me the permissions to either reinstall grub or back up all her files
<LaserAllan> 'pintmanthe thing is I have a freenas server running that i have nfs enabled on and I hav eno clue on how to go from here pretty much
<akik> LaserAllan: you can enter the nfs share into /etc/fstab
<pintman> Homeschool_Dad, what did you do and what was the error?
<LaserAllan> akik: I have never done this before so what that should b is beyond me :), should be the path to the file or? it is password protected though
<akik> LaserAllan: nfs doesn't work with passwords
<LaserAllan> akik: so I basically need to create a new user that doesn't require a password or something then?
<akik> LaserAllan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo down on the page you can find the client setup
<Homeschool_Dad> @pintman sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pintman> Now you should have access to all files on /dev/sda1 in /mnt
<akik> LaserAllan: the nfs server has an access list which says who can mount its directories. it (the permissions) works with the normal uid's
<Homeschool_Dad> @pintman how do I get to /mnt?  can I cd /mnt
<LaserAllan> akik: OK i will look into it
<akik> LaserAllan: so in the best case you would have the same uid's on the server and the client
<pintman> Homeschool_Dad, of course you can. You have mounted it to this place. :)
<dannymichel> Is there any way to make sure one rsync is dont before attemting to start another?
<lss9> https://wiki.debian.org/SettingUpSignedAptRepositoryWithReprepro
<lss9> why do they suggest to prevent public access to the db and conf folder?
<derjur> http://i.imgur.com/0tfVl0d.png   <---- can anyone explain why this is happening?  it's like everything works up until i need to do something with the dns lookup...
<Cloudwalker42> I asked before if it is possible to merge two partiotions. The current question is: Is it possible to merge two primary partitions on linux. One of this partitions includes the rootfs (sda1) the other one is free allocated space (sdb1)
<LaserAllan> akik: lemme get back to you :)
<Cloudwalker42> One of you answered me to use mdadm or something like that. Was that answer related to every partition type
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: mdadm uses raw partitions, if that's what you mean
<akik> Cloudwalker42: setting up mdadm is as difficult as lvm, i'd say
<shellbackpacific> any one hear anything about the openssl vulnerability? https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20160503.txt
<shellbackpacific> by "anything" i mean details on the package being updated. just curious :)
<dannymichel> The best thing to do here would be to create a .sh file with this, and run it? http://stackoverflow.com/a/9390183/1714024
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: with raw partitions you mean something like sda(1) and not sda ?
<Homeschool_Dad> @pintman ok - after I got it mounted I tried to back up /home/ to another hd and just reintall 14.04 - I could get some, but not all of the data.  I don't understand why
<Homeschool_Dad> @ pintman - is there an easy way to get a private window?
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: like sda1, I don't think you can use a raw disk device like sda, but I'm not sure
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: okay hmm i know what u mean. A bit difficult .. maybe I should inform the customer that it is necessary to create a new partition schema to including the new hard disk
<Cloudwalker42> or maybe the customer qill accept the "mount" solution
<Joel> anyone know where to get the latest openssl for 14.04 is? https://www.openssl.org/news/vulnerabilities.html#y2016
<Cloudwalker42>  ducasse: thx a lot men
<Joel> from apt I'm getting 1.0.1f :\
<shellbackpacific> Joel: wondering the same myself
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: look, the best way to use the extra space on another disk is to mount it where you need it, not spread everything black by block across them.
<Pici> Joel: the patches have been backported to that version.
<Pici> Joel, shellbackpacific: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2959-1/
<Joel> Pici, thanks
<blizzow> I'm doing an upgrade of a server from wiley to xenial.  The server seems to have gone sideways and locked up during the upgrade of udev.  At one point, the upgrade during udev would error out saying that a "group input already exists exiting" and would just sit there. I removed the input group and it adds the group but still seems to hang up there.  I killed all the apt/dpkg/update jobs and ran apt-get -f install to try and get back on track.  It just hangs
<blizzow> anyone have ideas on how to get the xenial upgrade back on the track?
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: Yeah thats the way I use additional space. The customers of my company has huge desires.
<shellbackpacific> Pici: alright so maybe i'm retarded but that means the advisory that came out today is already covered in 1.0.1f ?
<lotuspsychje> blizzow: is this a production server?
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: then you should probably look at something like ZFS raid, do do it right.
<shellbackpacific> Pici: nevermind. thanks for the link
<pintman> Homeschool_Dad, what do you mean with private window?
<blizzow> lotuspsychje: yes.
<Homeschool_Dad> @ pintman - newb to IRC hard to follow
<lotuspsychje> blizzow: not very recommended to run wily for production, i would suggest 14.04 and wait until official 16.04.1 release upgrade
<curlyears> greets
<curlyears> any devs in herem today?
<pintman> Homeschool_Dad, you are right. This is a high volume chan. There are a lot of messages flowing around. :)
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: we will recommend lvm to our customers
<ducasse> Cloudwalker42: then make sure to have backups :)
<Cloudwalker42> ducasse: for sure :) thx x3
<kelby> anyone able to figure why this commnd doese not run? deploying lubuntu 16.04 and this is my final line of my preseed.cfg : d-i preseed/late-command string "in-target wget http://192.168.1.254/Sources/sources.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list"
<curlyears> elby:  it would help if you provided any errormessages or return string
<kelby> sadly it doese not return anything or display a error on the machines im testing on. the only reason i know its not being ran is that the apache server shows no log of the file being retrieved
<nacc> kelby: are you sure wget is available?
<nacc> kelby: just confirming you've tested the same line from a shell from the same installer
<Homeschool_Dad> @pintman - Ok I'll live with it.  we are using ubuntu 1404 - the computer hangs up after the password is entered.  - I tried re-intalling grub and it errors out - so I tried backing it up and reintalling 1404, but now I can't get all the data off.  tried searching internet for two days.  no good solutions
<blizzow> lotuspsychje: little bit too late for that. It's already running wiley. The server has one small function. Just trying to figure out why it gets stuck at preparing to unpack mdadm.
<effectnet> hi Homeschool_Dad did 16.04 install at all?
<Homeschool_Dad> at effectnet - I didnot try that.
<kelby> ive tested the line in shell and it runs fine. the issue im having is that the installer seems to not call preseed/late-command
<noons> anyone here using autopilot?
<Homeschool_Dad> @ effectnet - I didnot try that
<nacc> kelby: heh, it's preseed/late_command
<nacc> kelby: _ not -
<kelby> ah
<effectnet> oh i was just wondering
<Homeschool_Dad> @ effectnet - I just want to recover the data or reinstall grub to make it boot.  or just get root access while using a usb boot
<kelby> that might explain why its the only thing not ran...and double checked the example....
<kelby> alright. thanks
<nacc> kelby: np, gl!
<curlyears> howdy, nacc!
<pintman> Homeschool_Dad, maybe there is more broken and a new setup will do better.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: why can't you get all the data back?
<Homeschool_Dad> @ pintman - I'm ok with that.  How do I backup the data?  I get a permission error when I try to copy it with the GUI
<nacc> curlyears: heya -- new issue today? :)
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: try gksu nautilus
<curlyears> has anyone else noticed that the screen on the install DVD that offers a choice between "trying" and "Installing" ubuntu refers to itself as a "CD?"  interesting, since the image is now slightly over 1GB
<curlyears> minor quibble, I'll confess, but still, the devil is in the details
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric I tried gksu nautilis - it errors out
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: what error?
<nacc> curlyears: haven't installed from a DVD in years, sorry :)
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: are you doing stuff from a live usb?
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric - yes
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, try sudo nautilus
<curlyears> nacc:  unfortunately, I've head to - repeatedly
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric will do brb
<pintman> Homeschool_Dad, maybe you have not right permissions. You can use a file explorer with root permission or use the commandline.
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric @ pintman this is a cut and paste from terminal : ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nautilus  (nautilus:4325): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /v
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: where are you trying to copy files from/to?
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric from /home/  to an external HD
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, type sudo rsync -av /home /path/to/external/hd
<EriC^^> it'll copy the whole "home" dir to the external hd as a single dir
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric i'll give it a try
<moises> hola
<wad> Hey guys. I installed 16.04 LTS! Trying to configure this machine to connect to a VPN. When I click the upper-right network icon (two arrows), then choose "VPN Connections", then "Configure VPN", it opens the dialog to edit my wired ethernet connect. Huh? How do I add a VPN?
<wad> Oh, I found my problem. Never mind.
<curlyears> OK.   Well, I'm d/l-ing 16.04LTS now.  will burn the DVD when It's done.  (Ihave to use a USB external DVD drive, because the internal DVD is holding my Live-DVD)
<effectnet> my one puter wont even usb boot
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric brb
<curlyears> effectnet:  neither will mine
<curlyears> the BIOS offers it as an option, but it ddoesn't seem to work
<sruli> how do i pastebin from console?
<tgm4883> !pastebinit | sruli
<ubottu> sruli: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> effectnet, curlyears there is a nice tool 'plop boot manager' that can be burned on cd to force old computers to boot an usb (with ubuntu)
<pintman> 'date | nc termbin.com 9999' will nearly always work.
<effectnet> haha lotuspsychje  thx anyway
<effectnet> is all good, i did install ubuntu dual boot
<effectnet> the puter stopped running windows 7 satisfactorily and so it is now going to relegate over to ubuntu
<effectnet> it's old but kinda nice, quad core, 2.3g 4g mem max, single memory transfer though, not dual
<curlyears> lotuspsyche:  when I was trying to use a USB boot, it was because the only "viable' copy of the installer I had was on a USB stick, and my system was not booting at all, even from Live-DVD
<touil76> Hello. I'm on ubuntu 16.04. And whenever my screen goes to sleep mode due to inactivity, it cannot be woken up by moving the mouse or hitting a key.
<coffeeguy> hi does ubuntu use iss-realsecure as a default install service? 16.04
<curlyears> lotuspsychje: I am still having the same problems with re-installing 14.04.4 as yesterday.  I have decidd to d/l 16.04 and try that
<lotuspsychje> touil76: does the power button bring it back to wakeup?
<auronandace> coffeeguy: not sure what you mean by an install service
<touil76> lotuspsychje: No it does not.
<touil76> When hitting the "parameters" button on my screen, it says : "in economy mode, hit a key or move the mouse"
<wad> I'm having trouble getting my Ubuntu 16.04 LTS desktop to install the Cisco VPN plugin to the Network Manager. Anyone here tried this?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: we solved a suspend issue today with a higher kernel 4.6 on 16.04, perhaps also try?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | touil76
<ubottu> touil76: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<coffeeguy> service is up and running with a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04?
<touil76> I'm not wanting to change the default kernel.
<auronandace> coffeeguy: what do you mean by service?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: some cases needs it...
<touil76> What I know is that the problem doesn't occur on another computer running 16.05
<azizLIGHT> how do i downgrade an update i made to firefox through software updates
<touil76> 16.04.
<lotuspsychje> touil76: it really depends on the machine itself
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: downgrading isn't really supported
<touil76> It seems related to the graphics card which is an old radeon x1300
<coffeeguy> i was just checking my router and i have three connections on local network ips that i can't account for(no physical connection) did a portscan on each with only port 920/tcp open iss-realsecure on each
<lotuspsychje> touil76: is the radeon driver loaded correctly?
<azizLIGHT> auronandace: so i have to uninstall and then install from a diffferent source with a deb?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: sudo lshw -C video
<coffeeguy> was just wondering if ubuntu set those up
<adx_> So whats up with the absolutely shitty  GPU performance in 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> adx_: please keep the language familly friendly
<touil76> The driver is loaded correctly
<daed> adx_: i've gone through two GPUs, both nvidia and AMD, on 16.04, no issues with either?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: is it a desktop or laptop?
<touil76> And I must add that everything worked flawlessly with ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntu524> @eric are you still up?
<touil76> It is a desktop.
<coffeeguy> i mean i'm looking at the router and it has the internet, my computer, and ip cam
<lotuspsychje> touil76: ok, add a new bug please
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: that sounds about right but bear in mind if you are not using the default ubuntu repo then you'll need to take care of any updates to that app yourself
<lotuspsychje> !bug | touil76
<ubottu> touil76: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<coffeeguy> and three other ip's registered as physical connections
<touil76> I did add a new bug.
<touil76> Already.
<lotuspsychje> touil76: can i see the url?
<touil76> I was wondering if someone here could help.
<azizLIGHT> auronandace: is there a way to test how a new version of software behaves before updating
<azizLIGHT> auronandace: using the offical repo
<lotuspsychje> touil76: i would strongly suggest testing higher kernel
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric are you still here?
<coffeeguy> hmm maybe a better question for #networking, just wanted to know if ubuntu had an open service: iss-realsecure
<touil76> lotuspsychje. Is it reversible ? Can I rever to the normal kernel after that ?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: yes
<sruli> EriC^^: hi, you once gave me a command to delete boot from efi (efibootmgr -B -b <hex number>) my efibootmgr -v is at paste.ubuntu.com/16203310 which is the hex number ?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: but share the bug first plz?
<touil76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1577170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577170 in xorg (Ubuntu) "screen cannot be turned back on after being switched off after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> touil76: tnx
<brym> help :(
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: i'm guessing a firefox update broke one of your addons. it would be better to complain to the addon dev that try to use an older version
<brym> i've accidentally deleted the virt bridges in vmm, and now can't reach any websites.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: how'd it go?
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: you can simulate an update with certain flag but i don't know about testing beforehand
<lotuspsychje> touil76: ok looks good, try a 4.6 or 4.8 mainline kernel and add your experiences to the bug
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric poorly
<touil76> HOw to do it ,
<touil76> ?
<brym> can't update from apt-get either
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: why?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: its described in !mainline
<EriC^^> sruli: these are the hex numbers, 0000, 0001, etc
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric when I do sudo fdisk -l i get : /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: that's fine i think
<touil76> I'm going to try. Thank you.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<sruli> EriC^^: do i need to give the full "Boot0001*" or just "0001" ?
<EriC^^> sruli: just the numbers
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric ok
<sruli> EriC^^: as always many thanks
<EriC^^> sruli: no problem
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric it took that command
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, try ls /mnt/home
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric  ok
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric I think we are getting somewhere!  It mounted Lindsey
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, try ls /mnt/home/Lindsey to see if the data is there
<Mouaad> hello, i have a problem, ubuntu logs me out randomly !
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric  ls: cannot access /mnt/home/Lindsey: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: try ls /mnt/home/lindsey
<touil76> There is no xenial version on the page. Only wily
<azizLIGHT> another thing that changed is that i can no longer scroll down a bit at a time by clicking the scroll bar. now when i click, it takes you directly to that spot in the scroll bar, instead of going down a bit towards that spot on the scroll bar
<Mouaad> and i am using ubuntu 16.04 ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/16203583/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/16203594/
<azizLIGHT> is there a setting to undo that in ff 46
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric it looks like it took
<Mouaad> this become more and more often (today happend like every 5 mins while using eclipse..)
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric can I copy the data with the GUI?
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: yeah, try sudo nautilus
<touil76> lotuspsychje : there is no xenial new version of the kernel.
<Tegu> gksudo, rather?
<rfleming> Greetings!
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric (Sorry in advance) (nautilus:4107): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please 
<rfleming> Do the freedesktop.org / realmd people have a channel?
<EriC^^> usually yes Tegu he's on a live usb with no gksu, doesn't really matter
<somsip> !alis | rfleming
<ubottu> rfleming: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Tegu> ah, nevermind then
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: try sudo -i
<EriC^^> then type nautilus
<rfleming> somsip, sweet
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric nautilus popped up a filemanager and it looks like something is still running in terminal
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: copying the data with rsync is pretty easy and it's nicer cause it checksums the data too so you know it's all copied right
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: it's a bit slower i guess cause it does checksum stuff though
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: what do you think? rsync?
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric - i'll give it a shot
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, where do you want to copy the data to?
<Homeschool_Dad> do you have the syntax for rsync
<Homeschool_Dad> ?
<EriC^^> yes, it's sudo rsync -av /source /destination
<Mouaad> Any ideas why is ubuntu randomly reloging, please ?
<EriC^^> Mouaad: check ~/.xsession-errors maybe?
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric ok - trying
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric - can I close the current terminal and open a new one?  It is not responding since the first nautilus.
<rjr6860> I cannot get my dual boot to load the grub loader. I have been trying this for a couple of hours via web searches.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: yeah
<Homeschool_Dad> ok - ty
<EriC^^> rjr6860: uefi?
<Mouaad> EriC^^: all what the file says is: "openConnection: connect: No such file or directory"
<rjr6860> EriC^^, no
<EriC^^> Mouaad: try grep -i segfault /var/log/kern.log
<soulisson> Hi, I need your help, I have a 500 GB external hard drive and I'm unable it to mount it now
<EriC^^> rjr6860: what is the setup?
<rjr6860> EriC^^, i used linux mint for a month. Decided to try ubuntu mate.
<EriC^^> soulisson: unable how?
<Homeschool_Dad> @Eric^^  rsync /mnt / sda2  ?
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: no!
<Homeschool_Dad> ok
<rjr6860> EriC^^, windows 7 - dell studio laptop
<Mouaad> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16203874/
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: you need to mount the partition first to a directory
<soulisson> EriC^^, I'm using kubuntu, I use the interface and I have a message unable to mount drive
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: working with the file itself could write to the raw disk fwiw
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: type sudo mkdir dest
<soulisson> EriC^^, I also used the mount command
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: sorry, sudo mkdir /test
<EriC^^> *sudo mkdir dest
<EriC^^> ..crap
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^  ok
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: type sudo mkdir /dest
<EriC^^> :)
<kelby> good going
<soulisson> EriC^^, Failed to write lock '/dev/sdb1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<soulisson> Error opening '/dev/sdb1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<Homeschool_Dad> Eric^^ done
<EriC^^> soulisson: try mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mouaad> EriC^^: there is some segfaults about libcairo.so !
<lotuspsychje> touil76: you can download a wily kernel 4.6 np, dont mind the names
<soulisson> EriC^^, I have this nc: getaddrinfo: No address associated with hostname
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, try sudo rsync -av /mnt/home/lindsey/ /dest    (take note of the trailing "/" after lindsey, it's needed so it copies lindsey as a dir to the destination)
<EriC^^> soulisson: give it another go, it tends to do that sometimes
<rubiksmomo> Could someone please tell me how to setup a graphics driver? Whenever I install any nvidia driver I just get black/blank screen for login screen. I have GeForce GTX 960M + Intel. My filesystem is encrypted.
<EriC^^> rjr6860: you installed windows first then ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: disable the intel one and install latest nvidia driver from ppa
<rjr6860> EriC^^, yes. Windows on for a long time. Then ubuntu. Linux mint worked without issue.
<soulisson> EriC^^, I have that now: Use netcat.
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: How do I disable Intel GPU?
<EriC^^> rjr6860: what happens when you boot after installing ubuntu?
<tonyt> if you want disable onboard video you do it through the bios
<EriC^^> soulisson: ok, do you have pastebinit installed?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: install nvidia-prime and enable performance mode
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^ I think we got it!
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: great!
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: OK, thanks. I'll try.
<rjr6860> EriC^^, boots to windows, no options
<Homeschool_Dad> Thank you!!!
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: no problem
<brym> vmm question guys: i've deleted the virtual networks, storage and interfaces from connection details of a vm i no longer wanted. but it's now affecting my regular web browsing; no sites resolve.
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: wich driver did you install?
<rjr6860> EriC^^, now I think I've got folders in my root window that shouldn't be there from trying to fix this.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: restart the live usb before unplugging the external hdd, or unmount it with sudo umount /dest , then unplug
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: I think the one I have now is nvidia-361
<soulisson> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16204019/
<EriC^^> rjr6860: can you boot a live usb?
<shekhar> what are the prerequisites for Intellij IDEA to run on ubuntu??
<ReScO> i want to use LDAP for mail and services authentication, i've got my own company, and i'm trying to think up a structure, what are the best practices when it comes to this?
<rjr6860> I am booted to a live DVD right now.
<rjr6860> EriC^^, I am booted to live session now.
<EriC^^> soulisson: does "mount" show it?
<touil76> lotuspsychje : the same problem occurs with the latest 4.6 kernel
<EriC^^> rjr6860: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 , paste the link it gives you here
<brym> anybody
<soulisson> EriC^^, no
<EriC^^> soulisson: did you try restarting?
<lotuspsychje> touil76: ok thats not good...update your bug mentioning you tested the newer kernel
<shekhar> hey I am a newbie to Ubuntu,  what are the prerequisites for Intellij IDEA to run on ubuntu??
<soulisson> EriC^^, several times
<rjr6860> EriC^^,  http://termbin.com/dgge
<yannn> Anybody here who could help me troubleshooting wireless problems? It's about this issue and I don't know what to do: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=765578
<ubottu> Gnome bug 765578 in general "No internet connection through WLAN although connected to wireless network" [Major,Needinfo]
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^ almost  :(
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> rjr6860: it looks good
<EriC^^> rjr6860: try sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^ i used sudo rsync -av /mnt/home/lindsey/ /media/ubuntu/MyPassport  and it backed it up to the internal HD
<soulisson> Is there a diagnosis tool I can use to check if there are damaged sectors?
<rubiksmomo> Should I uninstall nvidia once again to get the GUI up and configure nvidia-prime?
<rjr6860> EriC^^, done
<pat_rick> shekhar: I think it should be pretty straightforward
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: is there a space in the My Passport?
<rjr6860> EriC^^, isn't sda8 my boot sector?
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: try ls /media/ubuntu
<pat_rick> shekhar: there's also a tutorial on youtube, maybe it helps https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBkjXV1aSRA
<EriC^^> rjr6860: sda8 is the boot partition i think
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^ MyPassort is the external HD, but it went to the internal HD
<EriC^^> rjr6860: type the following line
<compdoc> then the rsync command was flawed
<EriC^^> rjr6860: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<rjr6860> EriC^^, anyway did what you suggested. mounted sda7
<akik>  /last souli
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: i think there was a typo
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<rjr6860> EriC^^, error bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<tgm4883> Has anyone used altermime to add a multiline disclaimer to all postfix emails? I've got it adding it, but it's making my disclaimer a single line which looks weird
<EriC^^> soulisson: there's smartctl
<EriC^^> soulisson: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<squinty> soulisson,  Disks -> highlight the drive in question -> top right hand corner of Disks three lined icon -> Smart Data and self tests
<EriC^^> soulisson: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<yvne> hey! i installed ubuntu 16.04 lts just recent. i checked System Settings>Security&Privacy>Search, and it was toggled to Off. however i noticed Unity Tweak Tool>Search>Show "More Suggestions" ticked. is this supposed to be the case?
<Mouaad> EriC^^ : any ideas please ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16203874/
<soulisson> EriC^^, I think my hard drive has to support SMART, right?
<EriC^^> rjr6860: did you type "for i in /dev .... " ?
<compdoc> soulisson, most do
<Homeschool_Dad> @ eric ^^ It mounted a URL
<soulisson> compdoc, ok
<lotuspsychje> soulisson: use ubuntu's disk tool to start a smart test
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, paste the link here
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: it'll show the output of the command "mount" which shows where the partitions are mounted
<compdoc> soulisson, but theres also a bios option to enable it, for some dumb reason
<Homeschool_Dad> http://termbin.com/gfvi
<rjr6860> EriC^^, OK. got it all this time.
<shekhar> pat_rick:  it seems we need to install Oracle java to use Intellij but I have Open JDK locally
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: ok, there's a space in the path
<rjr6860> EriC^^, ok. done with that.
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: try sudo rsync -av /mnt/home/lindsey/ "/media/ubuntu/My Passport"
<pat_rick> shekhar: I'm not sure if it absolutely requires Oracle Java, e.g. Eclipse runs fine with OpenJDK
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: the quotes take care of the space in the path
<soulisson> lotuspsychje, I use kubuntu, what's the name of the package?
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^  So leave the quotes in?
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: also, you can use tab completion for commands, like /mnt/home<tab> should complete stuff or give you a list of possibilities then type the first few letters and hit tab again
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: yes
<EriC^^> rjr6860: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric ^^  trying
<abel_> hi
<rjr6860> EriC^^, ok got that
<shekhar> pat_rick:  but it  is still running with OpenJDk . A  warning : OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM warning: ignoring option MaxPermSize=350m; support was removed in 8.0
<lotuspsychje> soulisson: gnome-disks
<abel_> anyone worked with cryptsetup ?
<EriC^^> Mouaad: no idea, looks like some segfault, no idea about it
<rubiksmomo> How can I disable Intel GPU using nvidia-prime from terminal? Or should I uninstall nvidia to get the GUI working?
<shekhar> pat_rick:  is it ok, or we should do something else??
<Homeschool_Dad> @eric^^  where do I ship the case of beer I owe you?
<pat_rick> shekhar: that doesn't sound critical to me, but I'm no java developer ;)
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: after installed nvidia-prime, enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<EriC^^> Homeschool_Dad: :D
<EriC^^> rjr6860: type "mount -a"
<pat_rick> shekhar: alternatively there are many tutorials available online on how to install Oracle Java in Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: you could try to get in desktop with a nomodeset or recoverymode/failsafeX
<pat_rick> just in case you really need that instead of OpenJDK
<rjr6860> EriC^^, mount -a: command not found
<EriC^^> rjr6860: hmm
<EriC^^> are you at a root shell right now?
<EriC^^> root@....# ?
<rjr6860> EriC^^, quotes around it or not?
<EriC^^> no quotes
<shekhar> pat_rick: but i need openJDk for other purposes
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: nvidia-settings says the control display is undefined. Maybe I'll try failsafeX then.
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: ok good luck
<rjr6860> EriC^^, without quotes did not give error
<rubiksmomo> Thanks!
<shekhar> pat_rick:  so i need to clarify soemthings , BTW it seems good so far
<shekhar> pat_rick:  thanks for your help :)
<pat_rick> shekhar: no problem, I haven't done much
<brym> i try to ping google.com and it errors: unknown host google.com - any idea please guys?
<EriC^^> rjr6860: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<rjr6860> EriC^^, grub-install: warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<rjr6860> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> rjr6860: ok, usually that flexnet thing is just a warning but grub still works
<EriC^^> (usually)
<EriC^^> rjr6860: try update-grub
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work you have to use dd to remove it from the mbr
<rjr6860> EriC^^, ok done
<EriC^^> rjr6860: ok, type exit and try rebooting
<rjr6860> EriC^^, ok - thanks
<soulisson> EriC^^, sorry, disconnection issue, here the output of smartctl but I'm unable to understand it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16204465/
<rubiksmomo> How do I disable Intel GPU without a working X (even failsafeX results in login loop)?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: you could try sudo apt purge nvidia* to get in with nouveau, then add the latest driver with ppa
<EriC^^> soulisson: the hdd is dying
<EriC^^> soulisson: not an expert about this, others can confirm as well i guess
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: I've tried that already. Just black/blank screen for login.
<soulisson> EriC^^, can you explain how you came up to this diagnosis?
<Optiprism> Hey, how do I give a user the rights to do anything he wants in his home directory?
<EriC^^> soulisson: there are 3 current pending sectors
<EriC^^> and Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   050   050   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       1036
<rick6860> EriC^^, it worked.
<EriC^^> soulisson: i think those are dead sectors that are being reallocated
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: try: sudo prime-select nvidia
<EriC^^> (bad sectors)
<compdoc> 1036 bad sectors
<genii> Optiprism: System defaults are already set that way, that the user has read-write-execute priveleges to anything in their own directory
<compdoc> thats a lot
<rick6860> EriC^^, so now I have a folder called boot and one called grub on the / partition. Should I leave those?
<compdoc> soulisson, back up your files and buy a new drive
<soulisson> EriC^^, compdoc thanks
<Optiprism> I created a user with "adduser" and he doesn't appear to have access to his directory
<EriC^^> rick6860: boot is normal
<EriC^^> rick6860: you shouldn't have a /grub there though, should be /boot/grub
<soulisson> compdoc, I wish but I'm not even able to mount my hard drive
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: Still in login loop. Should I reboot?
<compdoc> soulisson, can you boot the live ubuntu dvd?
<EriC^^> rick6860: did you run any grub-install commands earlier? grub-install --boot-dir ... or something ?
<compdoc> or usb stick
<rick6860> EriC^^, when i was trying all of that myself I was attempting to mnt the wrong partition.
<rick6860> EriC^^, can I just delete those?
<genii> Optiprism: Is the new user's directory on a foreign filesystem like NTFS or something else odd like that?
<EriC^^> soulisson: if i were you and i had important data on it, i'd make an image of the hdd very quickly
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: try ctrl alt f1 and sudo service lightdm restart
<Optiprism> Nope
<EriC^^> soulisson: you could always recover stuff using photorec etc.
<soulisson> compdoc, it's an external hard drive
<Optiprism> And I also had to create the user directory per hand for some reason
<EriC^^> rick6860: yeah
<compdoc> soulisson, oh.
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: Done. Still in login loop.
<soulisson> compdoc, so I have 1036 damaged sectors?
<EriC^^> rick6860: sudo rm -r /grub
<compdoc> more than that, since there are Pending sectors
<genii> Optiprism: Did you run adduser with sudo?
<huehue_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1325545
<Optiprism> yeah
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1325545 in Light Display Manager "Make guest account name customizable" [Wishlist,New]
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: out of ideas then
<compdoc> soulisson, as time goes by, more and more will go bad
<genii> Optiprism: What was the name of the new user you attempted to add? Possible a system reserved one
<Optiprism> git
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: OK, thanks for help
<soulisson> compdoc, ok, what are Reallocated sectors and pending sectors, I'm sorry i'm not familiar with these notions
<compdoc> soulisson, reallocated are sectors that have been tested and are bad. Pending means they are still being tested, but are likely bad
<compdoc> soulisson, whatever files and data were on those sectors are bad too
<compdoc> including directory structures
<nairwolf> How to specify permissions of all my directorys to 755 and all my files to 644 in the same time ?
<rubiksmomo> Could someone please tell me how to fix a login loop? I installed nvidia-361 and nvidia-prime. I have GeForce GTX 960M (3D adapter) + Intel (VGA adapter).
<soulisson> compdoc, ok, thanks, so if I'm unlucky these sectors might affect the file system and in that case it will be hard to recover
<compdoc> exaclty. its random. a roll of the dice
<compdoc> you were unlucky
<EriC^^> nairwolf: find -type d, type -f
<dannymichel> My login looks like this now instead of the default Ubuntu login. How do I switch back
<dannymichel> https://i.imgur.com/gmUQzzL.jpg
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: tryed nomodeset also?
<EriC^^> nairwolf: sudo find /path -type d -exec chmod 755 '{}' \;
<rick6860> EriC^^, indicates no such file. But when I go to disks and open folder from there, it shows grub.
<EriC^^> nairwolf: sudo find /path -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;
<Optiprism> I deleted the user and made a couple new ones seems to have solved the problem
<nairwolf> oh, thank you so much EriC^^ ;)
<EriC^^> nairwolf: no problem
<nairwolf> oh, but is it recursive ?
<EriC^^> nairwolf: yeah
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: Not lately (with this config). I'll try it, thanks.
<nairwolf> ok ;)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | rubiksmomo
<ubottu> rubiksmomo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<c10ud> hello, I just updated to xenial and now my mouse speed is weird, any idea?
<c10ud> also mscorefonts-installer fails everytime
<lotuspsychje> c10ud: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mirrit> babye
<c10ud> lotuspsychje, unfortunately the installer fails when downloading fonts from sourceforge
<Punkt> hello
<Punkt> i have a question
<Punkt> i can access on the first hdd on my dedicated
<lotuspsychje> c10ud: from the installer of restricted extras?
<Punkt> i see the second but no idea whats wrong
<Punkt> not able to acess it
<c10ud> from apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer, ubuntu-restricted-extra was already installerd
<squinty> Punkt,  Disks -> highlight drive name and see if it's mounted.  if not, try mounting it
<Punkt> ok lemme check
<Punkt> squinty command not found...
<Punkt> but i see right now via webmin
<anyilloyd> guys please how do i install php7 in my ubuntu 16.04
<Punkt> the second evo are not partition yet
<anyilloyd> need help please
<squinty> Punkt, Disks is a program   look in the dash
<squinty> c10ud, fwiw, just tried your command and no error reported on reinstallation
<c10ud> maybe sf doesn't like me :/ however I probably found a solution
<c10ud> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153928/failure-to-download-extra-data-files-after-installing-ttf-mscorefonts-installe
<rubiksmomo> I still get blank screen for login. Adding "nomodeset" didn't help. Any ideas?
<z4c> anyone having problems with openvpn and register-dns?
<z4c> getting  Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in 203.ovpn:16: register-dns
<z4c> using same config on windows and it works flawless
<squinty> c10ud,  re mouse   default settings was way to fast for my tastes so I turned it all the way down in System Settings -> Mouse and Touchpad
<c10ud> squinty, uhh I only have a slider for double-click speed, I think
<ash_workz> what do you call the window-bar thing on the left?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: is there a bios option to disable intel graphics?
<ash_workz> the dock?
<ash_workz> taskbar?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: did you disable fastboot?
<jcastro> ash_workz: launcher
<squinty> c10ud,  might different if using some flavour other than unity
<ash_workz> is there terminology to describe an application on the launcher that has several lit dots
<ash_workz> ?
<ash_workz> a window group?
<c10ud> squinty, I'm using unity, I think I need to check if ubuntu-desktop is installed then..
<ash_workz> an instance group?
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: Nothing about graphics in BIOS. Never played with fastboot. Where is it?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: do you dualboot?
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: No, just Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: ok then nvm, can you reach into a liveusn mode?
<lotuspsychje> liveusb
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: GUI works normally if I uninstall nvidia
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: ah thats good news
<squinty> ash_workz,  just out of curiosity what is the application name?
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: purge nvidia then, goto desktop, add the latest driver ppa and install the 364 one
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: +enable performance mode from nvidia-settings
<ash_workz> squinty: I want to describe something about ubuntu that I lack the terminology for... it happens with any application, but my currently open ones are inkscape, gimp and firefox
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: OK, lemme know when I have to GUI up
<squinty> ash_workz,  never seen that here (on unity)  sounds like some kind of video/icon corruption
<rubiksmomo> lotuspsychje: I'll let you know*
<Harry-GAA001> Hi folks, I've had to rebuild my server and have installed vsftpd but I still can't connect via filezilla. I think I've opened port 21 correctly. Can anyone help please? Ubuntu16.04
<ash_workz> squinty: I'm using stock unity too
<MonkeyDust> Harry-GAA001  thee's also #ubuntu-server
<ash_workz> they're little lights next to applications on the launcher which indicate open windows
<dannymichel> I'm on Ubuntu 16 and my default login switched to this one https://i.imgur.com/Cu8SVZE.jpg not sure how. How would I switch back?
<Harry-GAA001> ok, thanks for that MonkeyDust but I got help in here last time so I'm hoping this room is good enough :)
<squinty> ash_workz,  ahhhh....yes that displays here too   no idea if there is a special terminology for them though lol
<ash_workz> squinty: well, not the lights specifically, I meant, I don't want to say, "when you click on the application" because that's misleading, and I don't want to say, "when you click on the window group" because I don't believe anyone will know what I'm talking about
<lumidee> hi, debian testing should have generally newer packages than ubuntu, because a ubuntu release takes most packages from testing at one point of a time right? so during the time debian testing got already newer package versions whereas ubuntu has still the old testing packages?
<ash_workz> squinty: but the lead in is (and I would appreciate if someone could throw me some vocabulary here) when you click on an application on the launcher that has multiple windows open, it takes you into this mode where you can see all the windows
<ash_workz> that has the window actions (close, minimize, restore/maximize) available but they perform no actions... is that just because this "mode" is contained in a virtual "window" or something?
<OerHeks> lumidee, maybe, maybe not, what package are you referring too ?
<akik> Harry-GAA001: can you access the ftp server with the cli ftp client?
<Harry-GAA001> Haven't tried, I only tend to use filezilla. I'll try tht now
<squinty> ash_workz,  http://www.linuceum.com/Distros/osUnityUsing.php  might give a clue
<lumidee> OerHeks, bareos
<MonkeyDust> !find bareos
<ubottu> Found: bareos, bareos-bat, bareos-bconsole, bareos-client, bareos-common, bareos-database-common, bareos-database-mysql, bareos-database-postgresql, bareos-database-sqlite3, bareos-database-tools (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bareos&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !info bareos
<ubottu> bareos (source: bareos): Backup Archiving Recovery Open Sourced - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.2.6-3 (xenial), package size 17 kB, installed size 75 kB
<xangua> ash_workz: "expose"
<OerHeks> lumidee, bareos is the same in debian and ubuntu (wily)
<ReScO> when will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1576816 get addressed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576816 in linux (Ubuntu) "sky2 Driver RX Error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Caelum> what is the app to enable "third party repositories"
<Harry-GAA001> Ok so I seem to be able to get as far as the password bit for CLI ftp connection but I can't remember the password. On filezilla it says the password is ok. I've tried various combinations but I can't get the password to work.
<OerHeks> ReScO, confirm that bug, if you depend on a fix
<akik> Harry-GAA001: it usually uses your own linux level password
<Harry-GAA001> You mean the root account password?
<akik> Harry-GAA001: no. and please don't configure it to allow root logins
<Harry-GAA001> No I won't lol, was just checking what you meant
<lumidee> OerHeks, i was comparing debian testing with ubuntu. debian testing has bareos 15.2: https://packages.debian.org/search?suite=stretch&searchon=names&keywords=bareos
<squinty> Caelum,  Software and Updates -> Other Software   maybe what you are lookin for
<akik> Harry-GAA001: is this vsftpd installation on which ubuntu version? i tested it on ubuntu 14.04 and didn't have any problems
<akik> Harry-GAA001: by default allowed normal user account login
<OerHeks> lumidee, oops, the top package is for the nex yaketakytak https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bareos
<OerHeks> = 15.2
<ReScO> OerHeks, i made the bug report
<Harry-GAA001> 16.04 - Someone helped me to get it working about a week ago but I've had to rebuild the server and now I can't remember what we did to fix it
<akik> Harry-GAA001: the #ubuntu logs are available on http
<akik> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/
<lumidee> OerHeks, hm, you mean an update of yakkety 16.10 will have bareos 15.2 or do you mean the next ubuntu release after yakketi?
<teward> lumidee: he means that Yakkety 16.10 will have the software in it.
<OerHeks> lumidee, 16.10 yakety yak
<lumidee> oh i see, yakkety will be released in oct, thought it was already released, because i found yakkety in the repo search :)
<teward> lumidee:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases - best source for what is released, what's end of life, and what is a 'future' release
<lumidee> thanks
<brym> can someone help me please; my resolvconf folder is empty
<brym> running 16.04 upgraded from 14.04
<rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia 364 and I have nvidia-prime set to performance/Nvidia. I get blank screen for login and the system does not respond to ctrl+alt+F1. Got to terminal through safemode. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver working? :S
<brym> ok, have i been muted? i've been trying to get help all afternoon, but nobody's replied.
<tgm4883> brym: yes I can see you
<brym> thnks, tgm4883
<brym> don't suppose you'd know how to help me resolve this?
<tgm4883> brym: I could look, but I'm off to a meeting righ tnow
<brym> tgm4883,  much appreciated
<brym> tgm4883: it's been happening since i removed interfaces, storage, and virtual networks, and vm from an unwanted vmm image
<tgm4883> brym: so what exactly is empty?
<brym> the /etc/resolvconf dir, except for the update-libc.d dir
<brym> /etc/resolv.conf is a broken symlink
<dannymichel> I can't start Ubuntu and I don't know why. It's stuck on that purple screen. I can get to a command prompt by pressing control alt f2 but I don't know what to do next. Can anyone help me?
<tgm4883> brym: this is a server or desktop install?
<brym> desktop, upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<brym> was working fine until i tooled around with vmm :/
<squinty> brym,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=resolvconf&mode=exactfilename&suite=xenial&arch=any    might give a clue as to what to reinstall
<brym> squinty: thanks, but i'm unable to resolve any websites
<rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia 364 and I have nvidia-prime set to performance/Nvidia. I get blank screen for login and the system does not respond to ctrl+alt+F1. Got to terminal through safemode. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver working? :S
<akik> brym: create a /etc/resolv.conf with e.g. google's dns servers
<brym> akik: deleting the broken link first, yeah?
<akik> brym: yes
<akik> only thing it needs for now is nameserver 8.8.8.8
<squinty> dannymichel,  Start a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader menu. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash and type the word nomodeset in their place. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting    it gets rid of the splash screen etc so you may be able to see where it's hanging up
<akik> brym: did somebody already tell you that there's no upgrade option from 14.04 to 16.04 currently?
<brym> they did, akik. this has only happened since i messed with an unwanted image in vm. i removed some settings i feel i probably shouldn't have.
<dannymichel> Thanks squinty
<brym> fsl_ has helped me get ping working again, and apt-get is currently (slowly) checking for updates
<brym> and websites resolve again...
<drab> hi, does anybody know how to set global input systems? I've added chinese input, but I have to manually run fcitx config tool and add it if I want it to work for a new user
<drab> I've noticed that if I do that, it modifies ~/.config/fcitx/profile and adds it to the EnabledIMList . is there such a thing at ssytem level? can't find it
<squinty> brym,   openresolv, resolvconf  cruft-common cruft-common   these are the packages returned when searching for resolvconf at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<squinty> brym, sorry last one should have been bash-completion
<brym> cheers, squinty. just waiting for apt-get to to finish attempting to update
<brym> it's on Get:14 atm
<Bres> Hey. I'm having an issue with VirtualBox 5.0.20 and USB drives. Just to rule out the common issues, I'm added in users; I've installed exp and installed additions; I can add the USB devices themselves and they show up in guests. I just can't open the devices themselves. Same issue in all guests I've tried (16.04 host > 16.04 guest, Mint 17.03 guest, Windows 8 guest). Anyone know a solution to this?
<ankl> Hello together.
<reisio> hullo
<nomoney4me2> hi all
<ankl> Could somebody help me with the following problem. My current system Ubuntu 16.04 LTS has a problem to connect to wpa accesspoints.
<ali__> hello dear
<reisio> nomoney4me2: sup
<ali_> whats up
<nomoney4me2> reisio, hi! lol
<reisio> lawl
<ankl> wpa_supplicant[2121]: wlp2s0: SME: Deauth request to the driver failed
<ReScO> when will https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1576816 get addressed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576816 in linux (Ubuntu) "sky2 Driver RX Error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ankl> any ideas?
<nacc> ReScO: does that happen with mainline?
<ReScO> nacc, yup
<ReScO> has been happening for a looooooong time now
<ReScO> 6 years for me now
<nacc> ReScO: so with 4.6-rc6?
<nacc> ReScO: if so, file a bugzilla.kernel.org or e-mail lkml?
<ReScO> nacc, has been happening since kernel 2.6 iirc
<nacc> ReScO: you can also try and cc the maintainers of the driver as well
<ReScO> as long as the sky2 driver exists, it's broken
<ReScO> how can i find out?
<nomoney4me2> reisio, lol - figured i go here to ask my ubuntu related questions because they're suggesting other distros in the other channel :P
<nacc> ReScO: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/MAINTAINERS?id=refs/tags/v4.6-rc6#n6924
<nacc> ReScO: it seems like Marvell are active, they can probably help?
<nacc> ReScO: note that in order to file the bug report with them, they'll want you to be running mainline, not hte Ubuntu kernel (but you can use the mainline PPA, i think)
<nacc> !mainline | ReScO
<ubottu> ReScO: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<reisio> nomoney4me2: :p
<reisio> this is a better place for Ubuntu-specific questions, anyway
<reisio> unsurprisingly
<ReScO> nacc, how can i poke them with my bug report?
<bekks> ReScO: You submit the bug report, and they will read it.
<reisio> bug reporting is poking itself
<ReScO> bekks, but i submitted a bug report?
<bekks> ReScO: Did you?
<nacc> ReScO: ubuntu bug report != kernel bug report
<reisio> if you aren't an old hand, it's best to submit to your distro's bug tracker first
<reisio> nomoney4me2: so what's up?
<bekks> ReScO: Did you submit an Ubuntu bug report or kernel bug report?
<nomoney4me2> reisio, reinstalling lubuntu on this mac air from last night.  Waiting for it to finish and try this wifi driver again.
<reisio> nomoney4me2: ah
<nomoney4me2> reisio, it seems the b43 driver was able to work, allowing me to see the wlan0.  However, it won't connect to the ssid.
<ReScO> bekks, ubuntu, because it had a tool
<reisio> nomoney4me2: oh are you the broadcam-sta guy?
<bekks> ReScO: Which tool?
<rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia 364 and I have nvidia-prime set to performance/Nvidia. I get blank screen for login and the system does not respond to ctrl+alt+F1. Got to terminal through safemode. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver working? :S
<nomoney4me2> reisio, from last night? yes.  However, I did not go the sta route, it required dkms and a whole bunch of dependencies (which is problematic when the laptop does not have an ethernet connection).
<z4c> anyone else having a samsung monitor with ubuntu 16.04? everything feels zoomed and changing resolution doesnt fix this... (at work i have an asus monitor and everything works fine)
<reisio> nomoney4me2: might be some clues here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir
<nomoney4me2> reisio, so I followed the tutorial on ubuntu's site regarding b43 drivers
<reisio> all the mac laptops tend to have specific howtos on the interwebs
<ReScO> bekks, the one built into ubuntu
<reisio> (since people paid twice as much for them, they want them to work :p)
<nomoney4me2> lol
<nomoney4me2> reisio, it was free so I am not expecting much :P
<bekks> ReScO: Can you name it?
<ReScO> bekks, if i could've i would've
<curlyears> OK. When I try to boot to the HDD, it stops with "ALERT!  /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root does not exist.
<akik> z4c: what do you get with "xdpyinfo | grep resolution" ?
<curlyears> then it drops the "BusyBox v1.21.1
<reisio> curlyears: sounds like your lvm has become confused
<bekks> curlyears: what have you dont before you rebooted?
<reisio> curlyears: or your hardware has died :D
<curlyears> the is presents the folowng "prompt" whihch does not seem to respond to any form of input  "(unitramfs)
<nacc> ReScO: seems like upstream think it might have been a hardware issue sometime ago (http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/1131669)
<sqredreaper> im having trouble getting ubuntu to boot on my mac can anyone help me? 16 boots into a black screen and 14.4 which did work before with nomodeset not just stops at the ubuntu logo
<bekks> curlyears: what have you dont before you rebooted?
<z4c> akik resolution:    96x96 dots per inch
<curlyears> bekks:  The other day I "sudo apt-get install gnome"  chose gnome as my default file manager and tried to reboot.  Been fighting with it ever since
<ReScO> nacc, it definitely is not a hardware related issue
<reisio> sqredreaper: the -mac image?
<bekks> ReScO: How do you know?
<sqredreaper> im sorry?
<ReScO> bekks, switched around network apparatus in the meantime
<curlyears> reisio: except I can boot Live-DVD (whoch is how i am here)
<reisio> does sort of pay to know how to use lvm manually before using it :/
<bekks> ReScO: At both ends of the cable? :)
<ReScO> bekks, ofc the issue would go away if i installed a different NIC
<ReScO> ....
<bekks> ReScO: So thats a good sign for a hardware issue.
<ReScO> it's onboard LAN, changing a NIC doesn't solve the issue
<twitch> I'm incredibly new to linux. I have installed mintppc 11 on an old ibook g4. Does anyone have any up to date resources on this ancient hardware?
<sqredreaper> im having trouble getting ubuntu to boot on my mac can anyone help me? 16 boots into a black screen and 14.4 which did work before with nomodeset not just stops at the ubuntu logo
<bekks> twitch: Not for Mint, sorry.
<twitch> i know I can use most ubuntu resources if that helps.
<tgm4883> ReScO: Didn't you just say the issue would go away if you installed a new NIC?
<twitch> Having trouble with video drivers at the moment. radeon 9550 32meg
<curlyears> reisio: //
<reisio> reisio: \\
<tgm4883> !mint | twitch
<ubottu> twitch: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<twitch> thanks!
<curlyears> tgm4883:  no, he said "ofc the issue would go away..."  meaning, "of course, the issue would go away"
<ReScO> tgm4883, but that isn't a fix for the Sky2 driver, which i'd rather see happen.
<sqredreaper> why are there so many people that do not speak in these irc rooms?
<bekks> The development of the sky2 driver stopped ages ago, didnt it?
<azizLIGHT> i like to listen
<tgm4883> sqredreaper: not really a support questions is it
<curlyears> doggong sticky keyboard.  I keep forgetting to swap it out every time I restart )-:
<ReScO> sqredreaper, IRC Bouncers
<sqredreaper> i keep asking for help yet no one is responding
<azizLIGHT> not everyone is here all the time
<sqredreaper> i was getting loads of help last night
<ReScO> bekks, not sure, but meh
<azizLIGHT> depends on the time of day too yes
<pintman> sqredreaper, be patient and wait for an answer.
<curlyears> sqredreaper: be glad there are so many who idle.  if all 2000 of these users were talking, it would be utter CHAOSoin here!!!
<tgm4883> sqredreaper: this isn't paid support. Nobody is waiting for to answer any question you may have
<sqredreaper> god damn its way more chill in the debian irc
<curlyears> sqredreaper: if no one responds to your question, it probably means none of the currentl;y active users knonw the answer.
<tgm4883> sqredreaper: You're asking questions about Mac support, which only a subset of users are going to be able to assist with
<sqredreaper> this is frustrating i sell so many macs at my job but its like no one uses it for actual computing so the support for it is terrible
<tgm4883> sqredreaper: buy/sell properly supported hardware?
<curlyears> sqredreaper:   that's what happens when you buy a toy computer  *heh*
<sqredreaper> this toy computer cost more than most peoples desktops
<akik> z4c: that value is a part how the ui elements are scaled. do you want to test one way to change it?
<curlyears> sqredreaper: correction That's what happens when you buy a grossly overpriced ty computer'
<nacc> alright, we've veered offtopic at this point :)
<curlyears> yeah )-:
<sqredreaper> i didn't buy it. someone died and i got it
<nacc> sqredreaper: does 16.04 boot to a non-black screen with 'nomodeset' ?
<sqredreaper> nomodeset is useless with grub 2.02
<sqredreaper> i cant load any distro because of that
<sqredreaper> the dual gpu is th real issue
<sqredreaper> the*
<techkid6> hey there, whenever I do *anything* in a crontab, I get returned something like `/bin/sh: 1: ping google.com: not found`
<tgm4883> techkid6: when you do anything? like what?
<techkid6> tgm4883: any command that I schedule, be it `echo`, `cat`, `ping`, anytyhing I try yeilds similar results
<nacc> sqredreaper: hrm, i had not heard or was not aware that nomodeset was not useful with newer grub
<rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia 364 and I have nvidia-prime set to performance/Nvidia. I get blank screen for login and the system does not respond to ctrl+alt+F1. Got to terminal through safemode. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver working? :S
<sqredreaper> i get irq error 17 and radeon kernel panic
<nacc> sqredreaper: that doesn't seem like it's useless...
<nacc> sqredreaper: sounds like you get a non-black screen
<tgm4883> techkid6: so if you do an echo you get an error that "ping" isn't found
<pintman> techkid6, what does crontab -l tell you?
<nomoney4me2> reisio, ok I have this installed.  dmesg | grep b43 shows firmware is loaded
<techkid6> tgm4883: It doesn't... when i tried ping it did.  I was just giving an example output from y emails
<tgm4883> techkid6: have you tried adding full paths for your commands?
<sqredreaper> i get a black screen following that error
<akik> does unity have a similar setting in the display settings? "scale display"
<techkid6> tgm4883: Yes, same situation
<techkid6> pintman: (3 lines incoming)
<techkid6> techkid6@chestnut:~$ crontab -l
<curlyears> does anyone thinkn I should a bug report on this problem I had with the gome install trashing my system?
<techkid6> MAILTO="[redacted]"
<techkid6> 45 19 * * * "ping google.com"
<techkid6> y
<nacc> sqredreaper: techkid6 don't use quotes
<nomoney4me2> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning: no scan results :(
<nacc> sqredreaper: sorry, just techkid6  :/
<nacc> sqredreaper: do you have the radeon panic on-hand?
<techkid6> Right-o, nacc
<techkid6> I'll try it
<curlyears> ah, well.   I have to do the monthly grocery shopping.   I guess I'll try again later.  BCNU
<nacc> techkid6: i believe cron was trying to run the quoted command, because you quoted it. So it was looking to resolve something with the full string, as the error indicated
<sqredreaper> i do not
<sqredreaper> im in OS X right now
<sqredreaper> cant get any distro to actually load
<reisio> 'cept modded freebsd :p
<sqredreaper> idk why they cant just use my intel gpu instead of the radeon
<le_pig> lol
<z4c> akik, yes!
<rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia 364 and I have nvidia-prime set to performance/Nvidia. I get blank screen for login and the system does not respond to ctrl+alt+F1. Got to terminal through safemode. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver working? :S
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, did you edit your bios in any way, to improve performance with overclocking?
<akik> z4c: there's two places. one is /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ where you can create a new file 77set_dpi with contents "/usr/bin/xrandr --dpi 88"
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks: Nope
<akik> z4c: are you running unity? i'm using kde but that directory should work the same
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, oke, then i have no clue about your issue :-(
<sqredreaper> i wish my co workers had linux support
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks: OK, thanks anyway
<akik> z4c: the other place would be unity's system settings/display and look for scale display
<z4c> akik, can you retype that? (irc client crashed)
<akik> z4c: there's two places. one is /etc/X11/Xsession.d/ where you can create a new file 77set_dpi with contents "/usr/bin/xrandr --dpi 88"
<akik> z4c: the other place would be unity's system settings/display and look for scale display
<akik> irssi has a buffer so i don't need to retype :)
<z4c> akik ok I created the file
<sqredreaper> is there a channel for mac support?
<z4c> akik reboot now?
<MonkeyDust_> sqredreaper  #macos
<akik> z4c: yes
<akik> z4c: although i think a logout restart xorg too
<sqredreaper> its like 4 people in there...
<MonkeyDust_> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MonkeyDust_> sqredreaper  try #MacOSX
<sqredreaper> i've read that, i don't have a superdrive i have a SDD and HDD
<mohsen-rashidi> hey. how is possible to diable a repo or just ignore it during update?
<rubiksmomo> I installed nvidia 364 and I have nvidia-prime set to performance/Nvidia. I get blank screen for login and the system does not respond to ctrl+alt+F1. Got to terminal through safemode. Could someone please tell me how to get the nvidia driver working? :S
<Kamilla-> Hey, i am facing problems installing with the ubuntu installation 16.04, at the end of the install the grub fails with fatal error
<ioria> rubiksmomo, are you in recovery mode ? cannot open a console ?
<Guest38614> rubiksmomo : distro, gfx-card any info ?
<rubiksmomo> ioria: I did ctrl+alt+f1 from safe mode and started irssi
<rubiksmomo> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64bit. GeForce GTX 960M + Intel.
<ioria> rubiksmomo, uname -r ?
<rubiksmomo> 4.2.0-35-generic
<Kamilla-> is there a workaround or something else i could do? perhaps use grub-repair for this problem?
<Gallomimia> Kamilla-: have you any idea why it failed?
<Gallomimia> cause i get that problem a lot.
<z4c> akik no success =/
<Gallomimia> in fact ive been trying to deal with it on my own.
<ioria> rubiksmomo, you installed lts-wily  enabl stack ?
<Kamilla-> i don't know actually, i am using a Live USB, and nothing have been problematic due to debian installation, so i guess i might try to install it manually
<rubiksmomo> ioria: I don't think so O_o
<Gallomimia> Kamilla-: probably best to do that. have you got any strange configs with your disks? other OS installed already? LVM, raid, or crypto involved?
<sruli> i am running a command at root shell and giving the full path to executable, for sync at the end of a command do i also need to put the full path? (/bin/sync)
<ioria> rubiksmomo, when you installed the os ?
<_arktos75_> rubiksmomo : try opening console, delete all nvidia* stuff : http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<rubiksmomo> ioria: About a month ago when I bought this HP Omen
<Kamilla-> Gallomimia: i have another disk with luks connected to the board, should i perhaps disconnect it and do a reinstall ?
<rubiksmomo> _arktos75_: I have reinstalled nvidia like 20 times
<ioria> :þ
<_arktos75_> rubiksmomo : then add repo : https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ioria> already  done
<rubiksmomo> _arktos75_: I have it, tried different versions with no luck
<Gallomimia> Kamilla-: i don't think it should matter. is the luks disk involved in the install? or the boot? or just used when everything's running?
<ioria> rubiksmomo, ok, so default installation , right ?
<_arktos75_> ok ....
<Gallomimia> Kamilla-: is it possible you specified a partition for grub install and not a drive? its my finding that it doesn't like that
<Kamilla-> Gallomimia: nope its not
<Gallomimia> tho it seems to allow it... don't know why
<Kamilla-> idk
<rubiksmomo> ioria: Yeah, encrypted filesystem indeed. Not sure how default it is now after uninstalling/installing stuff. But I had this issue from beginning.
<Gallomimia> hm. well, if you drop to the menu in the installer that lets you resume some part of the process, try installing grub again?
<boot13> What's the most reliable way to get ClamAV code updates? Using the Ubuntu repos I always seem to be out of date.
<Gallomimia> specify your full disk. probably /dev/sda
<ioria> rubiksmomo, maybe you need to blacklist nouveau ....
<rubiksmomo> ioria: I had it blacklisted earlier, lemme try readding it
<ioria> rubiksmomo, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<rubiksmomo> OK
<rubiksmomo> Should I do both?
<Gallomimia> otherwise, you might need to use a shell to mount your drive on /target or /mnt along with any other partitions needed, mount the needed system dirs and do a chroot, before mucking around with update-grub and related
<ioria> rubiksmomo  in /etc/default/grub  and run sudo update-grub
<rubiksmomo> ah right
<ioria> rubiksmomo  if you are in revocery you need to remount rw the fs
<rubiksmomo> ioria: OK, I'll cat to confirm the changes.
<ioria> rubiksmomo  but it's odd you cannot open a console normally
<ioria> rubiksmomo  you should wait a bit after the blank screen
<rubiksmomo> ioria: Yeah, had the issue before. Now it started again after installing nvidia 364. Maybe it's specific to the nvidia version.
<akik> z4c: the resolution value didn't change?
<rubiksmomo> ioria: I remember I once waited like 5min and it started working perfectly O_o
<ioria> :þ
<_arktos75_> strange ..
<rubiksmomo> So I'll blacklist nouveau too?
<Kamilla-> Gallomimia: thx :)
<ioria> rubiksmomo  try the changes, first
<EriC^^> Kamilla-: booting issues?
<Kamilla-> i will try that
<Kamilla-> EriC^^: installation issues
<EriC^^> what exactly?
<Kamilla-> :/
<ioria> rubiksmomo  reboot, and try to open a console
<rubiksmomo> ioria: OK, I'll reboot now with the new modeset?
<ioria> rubiksmomo  yes
<Kamilla-> grub install at the end of the installation of 16.04
<rubiksmomo> ioria: OK, let's see
<z4c> akik no change at all
<EriC^^> Kamilla-: it errors out?
<urrrr> burn all jews in oven
<urrrr> only infidels use ubuntu
<urrrr> death to infidels
<akik> z4c: i don't use unity so can't help there. try searching for unity and scaling factor
<akik> z4c: that Xsession.d change works in kde so i don't know why it didn't work for you
<_arktos75_> ioria : shouldnt "sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau" also do the trick..... no blacklisting needed !?
<Kamilla-> EriC^^: kind of do
<ioria> _arktos75_, as far as i know is deprecated purge nouveaus ...
<akik> is gnome 3 the same as unity?
<Rubiksmomo> Blank screen, does not respond to ctrl+alt+f1
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, terrific
<EriC^^> Kamilla-: what's the setup? manual partitioning?
<z4c> akik you told me to restart something, what was it again?
<reisio> akik: what most people think of as "Unity" is at least 75% GNOME
<akik> z4c: well if you rebooted then all the processes were restarted
<reisio> akik: probably more like 90%
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, changes applied ... check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ....  the first lines
<z4c> akik hmm
<Kamilla-> EriC^^: no, but perhaps i should give that a try o/
<akik> z4c: here's a guide to change the scaling factor in gnome 3. maybe it works for you(?) http://askubuntu.com/questions/197828/how-to-find-and-change-the-screen-dpi
<akik> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface text-scaling-factor
<Rubiksmomo> Back to safemode
<EriC^^> Kamilla-: if you press the arrow at the left of the installer it drops down a tiny terminal with the installer's output
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<EriC^^> Kamilla-: might be worth checking to see what grub is saying
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, in recovery mode you need to remount rw the fs to apply changes ....
<Kamilla-> have to reboot brb
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: The changes are still present. Maybe resume and failsafeX do the remount.
<V7> Hey all !
<V7> I can't login to vsftpd service via new created user
<V7> Why !? :D
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, you enabled networking from recovery menu  ?
<V7> I've enabled this: userlist_deny=NO userlist_enable=YES userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd.allowed_users
<V7> Then I've created new user
<V7> And now I can't login into vsftpd service
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: No. Did resume. It should connect to WiFi after a while.
<V7> All works, but only pssword or login mismatches
<V7> mismatchs *
<V7> mismathces *
<V7> Can someone help me :) ?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, well, reverse the changes in  /etc/default/grub , remove i915.modeset=1
<V7> It's really important !
<V7> I haven't a lot of time : D
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, and sudo update-grub
<Kamilla-> I can't believe this, i am now sitting on a new ubuntu 16.04 desktop, this is amazing!
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16208001
<V7> Kamilla-: ?
<V7> Is it ?
<Kamilla-> i don't know what i did right but i fixed grub :)
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, no changes applied ... and remove nomoset
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: Ok, but it was same with "nomodeset".
<Kamilla-> EriC^^: ^
<Rubiksmomo> F***, forgot that
<EriC^^> Kamilla-: great :)
<Kamilla-> other guy ...mimia ^
<ioria> Rubiksmomo, mount -o remount,rw /
<V7> Guys ... why I can't login into FTP xD ?!
<Kamilla-> h3ll yeah!
<ali_> guys
<Kamilla-> take care guys ;*
<ali_> can I dual boot ubuntu with debian?
<V7> bb Len
<V7> bb Kamilla-  *
<V7> ali_: +
<ali_> what OSes you guys use with ubuntu?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,    nano /etc/default/grub  - remove nomodeset and add i915.modeset=1"   sudo update-grub and reboot
<ioria> *without *
<ioria> *without   the "
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: Ok, I updated grub this time. I'll try again with that modeset
<charlespl> how can i close a specific chat in irc?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,    no, please
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,   cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<trevor_s> anyone know why ubuntu doesn't see my hardware raided volume but instead sees each individual disk?
<ali_> guys my touchpad on dell laptop have issues. do you think its worth buying another laptop for touhpad?
<EriC^^> charlespl: /wc or /close
<ali_> running ubuntu
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,   cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16208075
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,   ok, did you remount the fs ?
<Rubiksmomo> Yeah and updated grub this time
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,   ok, reboot
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: Same result. Unresponsive blank screen. Back to recovery?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,   if you cannot open a console, yes ... from recovery choose 'enable networking'  and then root shell
<Rubiksmomo> Ok
<new_student> What is the *correct* way to upgrade to the latest stable kernel in 14.04 LTS?
<EriC^^> new_student: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> that'll update everything though, you just want the kernel?
<new_student> Someone told me to install some generic-lts-??? thingy
<EriC^^> those are hardware enablement stacks from newer releases
<EriC^^> !info linux-generic-lts-xenial trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-xenial (source: linux-meta-lts-xenial): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.21.11 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<new_student> So, is it safe to install linux-generic-lts-xenial in 14.04LTS ?
<EriC^^> new_student: maybe sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-wily would be more stable than xenial's
<new_student> what will be the final version of kernel in both cases?
<new_student> wily->4.2 and xenial->4.4 ?
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: Tried enabling networking and let it remount. It's stuck at "mountall: fsck /boot [898] terminated with status 1". Should I ctrl+c so it will resume?
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,   mmm, no good
<EriC^^> new_student: yeah, wily is 4.2 and xenial is 4.4
<Rubiksmomo> ioria: If I press ctrl+c it will go to login (loop) screen and I can enter terminal
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,  good....  sudo nano /etc/default/grub and remove i915.modeset=1
<ioria> Rubiksmomo,  and sudo update-grub
<begrimes> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. pinnerup_ Tuna-Fish athairus AG_Clinton alakx Emmanuel_Chanel AlexKaluzhny captaink1tek renatu Speed` Fetch FergusL ggherdov TheVoid weltall pyrony_ peterrooney mixomathoze NickG365 Rochvellon Messenger_bird nikow_ cerealguy Assailant_ Raven67854 stooj duckydan sdgvf puff muh-die-kuh ktosiek der-landgraf j4son Pavel499 ztane_ Soriken valvin ProfessorKaos64 trism megabitd
<begrimes> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. IonutVan_ Mekkis_ sdx23 maccis thebwt |ZNC|MiniVorap \9 derFlo crane_ kvm2k RaptorJesus KD8NXH-Michigan proc Lunar_Lamp bildramer AB49K Benno-007 postsneakernet DLange ircnode0_ hyperized wjlafrance hosified Aria22 techkid6 d0nn1e magically happahappa DirtyCajun^ HarryHallman tolecnal G3n3sis kumavis Hellosun_ zarathushtra techWARlrus Trieste SCHAAP137 Romme mercutio
<begrimes> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. Myrtti epipercepi lord4163 Muzer erry AG_Clinton bynarie sergey alex___ tcpman ksa_ mircx1 BadDream dixonstalbert nanukachari ioria jacekn Es0teric bazhang n3rd tapout mramm2 MLM cigumo zzxc Seldon netsin _YoY_ TechChristoph bipul qassim djmentos arpit harts sohaeb jcara athairus workcjk DouglasK Church
<begrimes> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. legkodymov isene heap_ g-n0m3 akurilin epipercepi Agent_Smith_BR notmabus croberts pdrakeweb drmagoo Goiaba benonsoftware DarkDevil Encrypted_Curse valeech Speed` TheHodge timrs2998 stacks88 nullsign Hellosun Obiwantje delucia1 diytto_znc THEmetaphysician joar_ thewisenerd gareth__ jepeltw tertiary Noskcaj Khaotic ketaran nkhoit Walex shazzr rofltech freakyy auditlog_
<begrimes> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. riffautae NoCode Phaiax jvturner charlesg3 xet7 MarkusDB1 Mekkis_ hypnosb herda05l_ SwedeMike |ZNC|MiniVorap BigGun4Hire Guest49767 maljazaeri_ kissiel JohnLea___ michelplugs-in unusedPhD pmatulis X-Rob bpeak markelite xamindar sosby ov|h foo tami gfry73 Rame sab steve SpacePenguin desti gxwang KeboDK gbell [Saint] MarkyP cheapie
<libertarian> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. imsurit KervyN FourDollars rebelos Lildirt katymoe enoch85 AMZ_ jtrucks matthewbaggett xMopxShell Sora1995|Cloud der-landgraf Pap00se Noskcaj CIA azizLIGHT yeticry ubergoose DinCahill plytro eN_Joy drakekr compdoc dragonrider23 G3n3sis stonerl huttan tsbtmn slick_ mircx1 [n0mad] kaseoga_ demon_spork dwarders woodjrx WARBIRD199 PotatoGim Nean xangua
<libertarian> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. grumpy_ emid edaught_ gms2 andyrock twisted` krabador nightysaw82 Kow jamick addo doxinho yofel john341 jxcode ASDL benniblanco Mikelevel nydel _cmd_ silverhom ochorocho__ TheHodge yena ChkDigit azizLIGHT chu crane_ jepeltw xxshathanxx ubuntulog2 mayday- denbeiren nicomachus gdi2k London3D ozy KillaloT tgm4883 bshacklett
<libertarian> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. harrow giraffe bjornar__ dean lnostdal markmcdonalditc swat30 dionysus69 jcara addo yock ptx0 pyrony_ kissiel marlinc Afrix xenar scam BarnacleBob jagob hypermist Shrooms Bhaal grumpy_ owen1 Guest74299 luckybunny lord4163 altin_ bshacklett njalk exio4 iNs MannyLNJ adeschamps danilonc nemesit|znc King_Hual bonsairoot K4k
<libertarian> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. delucia1 reeed_ NightMonkey techThijs XDS2010 edaught_ erry Vbitz uda Dr_lecter jass93 quinput IanWizard gavinguo jemark_ bcardarella Koyaanis_ Sachiru __Nautilus__ daynaskully slowgreg edaught__ rbt- Pap00se joko rofltech PrinceCharming Ool amathew Callek Raven67854 mumixam K1rk TheHodge telex Drone` Sonderblade boot13 sjoos
<libertarian> FREENODE STAFF INCOMPETENCE BROUGHT YOU THIS MESSAGE, AND STAFF CAN'T CODE EITHER. funch r4z3r y0sh ofdm Guest11857 NET||abuse madwizard yeticry MrARM _arktos75_ benniblanco MannyLNJ Eiam chiluk DJones vladimir-sn CIA AJ_Z0 Sven_vB vCra klock marlos linuxmodder njalk Messenger_bird r__n fginther blazeme8 lassegs hosified Malinux Renegade334 m_anish__ swatti someone [ND] twisted` IanWizard cyphase crank1988
<vCra> Ffs
<vladimir-sn> oh here we go again
<nomoney4me2> sigh, whats going on?
<vCra> can we like stop this
<dax> nomoney4me2: spam, just ignore it and it'll go away
<vCra> IF YOU DON'T LIKE FREENODE THEN SOD OFF YOU MORON!
<King_Hual> vCra: you literally can't stop this
<croberts> what is this
<linuxmodder> that asshat is  using a vpn I recognize the  ip range as one my vpn uses
<Pici> This is IRC.
<croberts> i never get highlighted in this chan haha
<dax> It's a spam attack. It's being sorted out. No point dwelling on it, it just gives the idiot more attention.
<krthnz> someone is butthurt
<vCra> King_Hual: /me starts crying
<dax> there we go, knew i was missing something
<boot13> idiots want the world to know they are idiots
<dax> Back to support discussion now, thx.
<ghostcube> script kids need attention, so just dont feed the troll
<vCra> At least the flood detection works
<UbuntuDude> I use systemctl or service to stop cups service but after a while I find it running again with an open port 631 ... how to go about stop it permanently? (the same is happening to other services)
<guntbert_> UbuntuDude:   sudo systemctl disable cups
<NoCode> Why the hell
<reisio> why the potato zingala
<Rubiksmomo> How do I get nvidia driver working? After installing nvidia 364 I just get blank login screen and it does not respond to ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: can you get a tty right now?
<Hiro`> I recently experienced a weird thing where I booted up my computer (running 15.10) and my desktop didn't appear. I switched on the Unity plugin in CCSM and this seemed to take care f it. However, it's done something rather strange to my navigation shortcuts! Now instead of being able to use ctrl-alt-right to go to the workspace to my right, I have to use super-s and then pick from a zoomed out over-view of available workspaces. How do
<Rubiksmomo> Eric^^: Yeah, through recovery
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: if you try nomodeset do you get a desktop or tty?
<Rubiksmomo> Desktop, well blank black screen
<V7> Thanks for your help ... (sarcasm) ... I found solution by myself
<V7> D
<V7> :D
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: do you have a live usb you can boot? or another pc you can use while you talk here?
 * V7 is happy
<reisio> v7++
<reisio> /nick V8
<V7> ))
<EriC^^> i6-turbo ftw
<Rubiksmomo> Using this on my phone
<V7> offtop: http://www.onallcylinders.com/2014/01/22/top-10-engines-time-4-ford-300-i6/
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: boot to a recovery shell with networking
<Hiro`> In fact, I can still see my shortcuts when I go to system settings > keyboard > shortcuts, but they don't work.
<soulisson> Hi, my understanding of blocks/clusters is that are made of contiguous sectors, is that correct?
<V7> Huh ... now I'll have some time to try out a Viber on Ubuntu 14.04
<V7> I hope it works well
<Rubiksmomo> Let's see if it connects to my wifi hotspot soon
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: that won't work i think
<V7> Holy moly ... Installing Viber uses 100% of CPU
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: do you have an ethernet cable you could use, or a live usb maybe?
<V7> i7 1x
<Rubiksmomo> EriC^^: It worked before. Just have to wait couple minutes
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: oh, cool
<Rubiksmomo> No ethernet. Just phone's wifi hotspot
<Rubiksmomo> It isn't connecting now. Maybe it will work if I reboot to recovery and choose resume
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: ok
<cristian_c> EriC^^: hello
<EriC^^> cristian_c: hi
<cristian_c> EriC^^: any ideas about the .service issue?
<mistawright> hi guys I am having a problem. I know my configuration is right but rsyslog doesnt seem to be sending or working right on my server. I know it should be as the same config is working and forwarding my logs on other servers
<mistawright> any ideas how to fix this?
<wad> The survey section of this page is missing an entry for 16.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<EriC^^> cristian_c: not really, did you try -x?
<Hiro`> Is there no way to set shortcuts to navigate between workspaces using CCSM / Unity Plugin?
<curlyears> Well, the support tech at Gigabtye explained that my BIOS is behaving normally.  He told me I am going to have to low-level format my HDD and reinstall.  )-:  is there a way to low level format a 3TB drivee under ubuntu?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: yeah, as I said
<EriC^^> curlyears: what's the problem you're having?
<curlyears> I don't understand how installing gnome trashed the low-leverl formart of my HDD
<curlyears> EriC^^: long story.  short version is, apparently, that apt-get install gnome then choosing gnome as ny new file manager appears to have trashed the drive.  Can't boot from it, can't install to it
<curlyears> I hope low-level formatting it will make it usable again.  Brand new drive )-:
<curlyears> so IJ ask again:  is there a util that I can use under ubuntu to low-level format a 3tb drive?
<ma_ma> hi any one can help me .i wanted to connect to #python ,but it is saying unregistered
<EriC^^> curlyears: when you boot what happens?
<ma_ma> am already verified by password in freenode
<bekks> curlyears: You dont need to "low-level format" a drive, since two decades.
<curlyears> the low-lewverl formatter provided by the manufacutrer probably only runs under Winblows
<curlyears> bekks:  just a normal format might do it?
<bekks> curlyears: What do you expect from that - magical fixing of issues?
<bekks> curlyears: You dont even need to format it, most likely. What are you trying to achieve?
<curlyears> bekks:  it's what the MB support tech recommended.  I have no clue why it should help, ornoy help
<curlyears> not help
<bekks> curlyears: "MB support"?
<squinty> ma_ma,  ask in #freenode
<bekks> curlyears: And whats the actual issue with that drive?
<Rubiksmomo> It just doesn't want to update the wifi network list
<ma_ma> #freenode
<touil76> I think I have found a problem in gnome-screensaver.
<curlyears> bekks:  when I try to installl to it, the installer choke, complaining about possibly "too many primsary partitions, sand dumps mee into parted.  parte.  parted shows m e a blank, (no parititions) and hangs, will not accept any input from any source
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: use a live usb
<squinty> ma_ma,  /j #freenode
<bekks> curlyears: Sounds like you are heavily mixing up MBR and GPT partitioning schemes.
<touil76> When it turns off my screen after some inactivity, the screen can't be turned back on by moving the mouse or hitting a key.
<Rubiksmomo> EriC^^: Nevermind, it connected finally
<curlyears> when I try to boot from it, I end up hung with what appears to be a prompt (but I realize probably isn't) of "(initramfs)
<bekks> curlyears: Are you using MBR or GPT?
<touil76> When I turn off the screen directly from a terminal using : xset -display :0.0 dpms force off, the screen can be woken up.
<curlyears> bekks:  I am using A PLAIN VANILLA INSTALL OF 14.4.04, OR TRYING TO INSTALL SAME.\
<curlyears> oops, sowwy about caps
<touil76> When I use xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver, there is no problem in waking the screen again.
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: type ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> curlyears: That doesnt answer my question. Are you using MBR or GPT? If unsure - is your BIOS set to BIOS/legacy or UEFI?, for booting?
<curlyears> bekks:     isn't gpt required for HDDs over 2TB?
<bekks> curlyears: Yes.
<MinecraftCreeper> my ubuntu startup hangs at random: nonblocking pool is initalized
<EriC^^> curlyears: technically, just for partitions larger than 2tb
<curlyears> it is set to "Automatically"  select  UEFI is appropriate, which was previsouly working just fine\
<rajiv1> How to completely remove a program (software) in ubuntu 16.04 lts? Actually, i have installed k3b in ubuntu 16.04. During the installation so many dependencies have also been installed. now i wanted to uninstall all.
<bekks> curlyears: Previously, before doing what exactly?
<curlyears> bekks:  before installing gno,me bl;ew it all to hell
<bekks> curlyears: So why dont you set your computer to UEFI, and start a fresh install?
<MinecraftCreeper> How long does it take to get any help on this irc?
<zykotick9> rajiv1: "sudo apt-get purge k3b" then "sudo apt-get autoremove" if it says a bunch of packages are no longer needed
<curlyears> bekks:   you think that will help?
<bekks> MinecraftCreeper: As long as it takes until someone picks up your issue and gives you an answer.
<MinecraftCreeper> ok, my ubuntu startup is freezing
<coding410> http://caffeinealgorithm.com/
<curlyears> I can go try that.  Be aware the rebooting into the Live-DVD 14.04.4 takes about 9 minutes
<bekks> curlyears: Thats your only chance :) You need to have a predictable environment. And you shoud not use MBR tools on GPT labeled disks.
<EriC^^> curlyears: can you post sudo parted -l from a live usb?
<EriC^^> curlyears: perhaps creating a fresh gpt partition might help
<EriC^^> *partition table
<MinecraftCreeper> I mean, my ubuntu startup isn't exactly freezing, it's just taking a way longer than normal time to boot up.
<curlyears> A live-DVD, yes.  Though I don't know how to post it from the live-DVD, since I can't install pASTEBINIT
<rajiv1> thank you zykotick9!  will you please tell me how to get information about a program in ubuntu. for e.g. in fedora i use "sudo dnf info [option]".
<curlyears> I'll give these ideas a shot
<bekks> MinecraftCreeper: "way longer than normal" means what? 2 seconds longer?
<curlyears> be back later
<EriC^^> curlyears: try
<MinecraftCreeper> no, like 4/5 minutes longer
<EriC^^> curlyears: sudo parted -l.
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: nc isn't working, broken pipe. And pastebinit isn't working either. But it lists 6 nvidia and one nouveau.
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: which is the recommended one?
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: nvidia-364
<EriC^^> is that the one you tried to install?
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: Yeah, the last one I tried ^_^
<nairwolf> what's happen if I want to remove the repository 'restricted' from my sources.list, and then I want to uninstall a package from 'restricted'. Dependencies will be deleted ?
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: type dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<EriC^^> and type uname -r
<EriC^^> see if you have the headers for your kernel
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/68lx
<EriC^^> nairwolf: i'd think so, the packages in /var/lib/dpkg/status have a dependency list
<zykotick9> rajiv1: sorry i don't know what "sudo dnf info [option]" does...  you might be interested in "apt-cache policy FOO" or "apt-cache show FOO"
<squinty> rajiv1,  apt show <package name>  or  apt-cache <package name>  or aptitude show <package name>   synaptic etc
<wad> With 16.04, I can no longer set the text title of tabs in gnome-terminal. Apparently they took that feature away! This is a FATAL deficiency, I'm crippled. The main reason for using Linux is so I can work. I often have a dozen tabs open, and I can quickly "ALT-T, S" to label them. Now I'm just lost. Until this is fixed, what's a good replacement terminal program?
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: and uname -r ?
<MinecraftCreeper> my ubuntu startup has been stuck at: EXT4-fs (sda1): remounted. Opts: (null)
<rajiv1> OK! thanks
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/v4ta
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: are you set on installing nvidia?
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: Yeah, I've done it like 20-30 times already
<nairwolf> ok, thanks EriC^^ ;)
<nairwolf> EriC^^: Do you know where are saved sources if I active deb-src repository ?
<EriC^^> nairwolf: no problem
<MinecraftCreeper> can anyone please help me?
<squinty> rajiv1,  Using --help after any of those program names lists the various options availble.  eg  apt --help
<EriC^^> nairwolf: in the dir you're in when you run apt-get source <package>
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: type lspci | grep VGA | nc termbin.com  9999
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: OK, Nvidia shows as 3D also
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/nh8y
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ymov
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: what card is it?
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: GeForce GTX 960M + Intel something
<MinecraftCreeper> is there a way to switch linux kernels at startup if grub isn't working?
<nairwolf> oh, ok, thank you EriC^^ ;)
<MinecraftCreeper> Please, Is there anybody who could help with my problem?
<anticitizen> MinecraftCreeper: what's wrong with Grub?
<anticitizen> did you hold down left shift while booting?
<anticitizen> that should bring up grub if it's not showing automatically
<MinecraftCreeper> i tried holding down left shift, but i got, Error: No video mode activated
<anticitizen> if you can get to a command prompt (ctrl+alt+1 should do it) you can manually switch kernels, though it might be easier to fix grub from there
<rcw2> whoops, put /Downloads in the trash and emptied it ... but i had one document that i dont have another copy of... where is it wise to photorec?
<nomoney4me2> question: when i plug in a usb->ethernet adapter, lsusb is not showing anything new, what seems to be the problem?
<rubiksmo1o> MinecraftCreeper: Timing is important shen using the shift I think.
<MinecraftCreeper> I got the error message when I tried, and when booting, which doesn't work, I get some nonsense about EXT4
<anticitizen> you got an error message when going to command prompt?
<MinecraftCreeper> I can't get to command prompt, i'm stuck booting
<anticitizen> even with ctrl+alt+1?
<squinty> nomoney4me2,  might want to see if it's being recognized by pulling the usb and then plugging it back again   right away type dmesg in a terminal and look for the unit at the very end of dmesg
<rcw2>  /root/.local/share/trash/files perhaps
<rubiksmo1o> f1*
<EriC^^> MinecraftCreeper: you can switch kernels if you use a live usb
<MinecraftCreeper> it boots on control alt f1, so that is where i'm stuck on, besides, I don't have any usb
<EriC^^> mind restating your  problem?
<MinecraftCreeper> I've tried that multiple times
<MinecraftCreeper> It takes 9 minutes to try anything more
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/658040/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m
<anticitizen> what do you mean it boots on ctrl alt f1? you mean the computer reboots when you do that?
<sw0rdy> hey guys what editor allows me to select an entire line
<MinecraftCreeper> for some reason, the computer's boot screen is some text
<MinecraftCreeper> Which I'm stuck not being able to do anything on for 9 Minutes
<reisio> sw0rdy: almost any
<anticitizen> okay, so what happens when you press control alt and f1? are you prompted for your login name and password?
<sw0rdy> can I do it in gedit, reisio ?
<guajardo> FREENODE-STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE COMMUNITY THEY ATTEMPT TO GOVERN, AND THEIR CARE SHOWS IT... raspberrypifan irv alberti Urbany SolSoCoG xamindar Nyterax jriddy Karasu Magiobiwan LiENUS scam faern ejat Fuchs jiphex Gill nprorepti Valfor MrRobot7 jgama Spilotro ma_ma duckydan Adam_FrVancouver MacCoaster uda DLange wyggler2 moat_joe bruxC PigeonWhisperer krytarik octanium Dini marlos bonsairoot klock esde AndrewMC
<guajardo> FREENODE-STAFF CAN'T CODE. jhill azizLIGHT anto ninsei devnill dust rbern cocoa117 harts zen_ Granis subthalamus compdoc Jikan jgrasser IndigoTiger Apocope apw dhollinger tvw Dumle29 holdsworth zwiep` RiPer walterwoj dewwii jonne Petroo dinoocch lilwiz k3asd` stub TrentP Amm0n e pythonsnake |ZNC|MiniVorap ky0 evanvarvell mpontillo
<guajardo> FREENODE-STAFF CAN'T CODE. kmd Optiprism xatr0z kolev r4z3r jna Joschii ecchi michagogo mindstorm tekk Defiance_ EyrieWoW Zaitzev tekgeek flyinprogrammer AndrewMC JesperA- acalewin telex trench omlet rubick DinCahill wkts styles enoch85 ineiros Al3xG0 acrocity vok` Sergio965 niee BGL vic_thor dtcrshr jacekn sosby TheSilverSentine TechChristoph__
<guajardo> FREENODE-STAFF CAN'T CODE. ricardobarbosams tonyt Mob gusnan proc [n0mad] AndyWojo marlos Internet13 iptable dee-vee Fetch mattwithoos cluelessperson Namikaze Malinux kolev XH6e iGeni cragdor shazzr zol Agent_Smith_BR dryliketoast Inocuous ColtonDRG benjamin1rom lilwiz Raven67854 jonno11 max-m MLM dewwii Spinrad barnito edenist dmto dmfrey jhunt_ Icedream
<guajardo> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE-STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT AS WELL. PerpetualWar_ Messenger_bird hyln9 fonz_dm1 rofltech durzzzo rlex MrXXIV bpeak ksa_ SwedeMike subthalamus elmcrest BluesKaj_ donught dmatt adante peterrooney Toris __Nautilus__ LjL M_aD alicef_off Shaun__ theShirbiny trench soee step21 funch nesthib not-dStruct freakyy ujjain slipperynick lankanmon bynarie styles LordDeath sosby jgr
<reisio> sw0rdy: yes
<Executioner> again?
<upsurging> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE-STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT AS WELL. ItSANgo perfekted King_Hual Shai_Tan krytarik bollullera gueriLLaPunK pignata Rame Mo0O dragonrider23 HarryHallman Thibaut120094 thewisenerd dos zenlot6 Casper26 Wouter0100 pocketprotector krthnz raj raub Afrix pavelz ochorocho__ frdmn riton- firewyre ev0lv3 ltrager Takumo ozzloy dxb Navid kurros Nyterax thallera1 shuduo OliPicard joeytwiddle
<upsurging> THE TOPIC FOR THIS CHANNEL IS NOW THE REPERCUSSIONS OF FREENODE-STAFF ABUSE. daedric captaink1tek Damier truh_ estan_ mbrumlow felix___ Rondom Sven_vB bipul fractal TmvC azizLIGHT g3kk3r blacknred0 dduffey Al3xG0 AciD` SQL adeschamps apes__ GrisKo Pinsel QuinnStorm thebaer icey Akenobis techThijs pyrotecnix Kjartan ujjain xxshathanxx CameraEye r4z3r ricardobarbosams stevenxl jelly ItSANgo sabotagebts FourDollars
<upsurging> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE-STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT AS WELL. benonsoftware bozonius alphaseg _80k_ FXOjafar dlb76 tsbtmn swiftkey_ Kartagis ozzloy thebaer boxmein pingwindyktator zwiep` Urbany dos ochiottes BlackDex s3gment Afforess WarHitex_ uda garshol zarathushtra baboon`- puff magicalChicken seb__ Cloudwalker42 paresh j4son zmachine miguelm n0cturnal X-Rob catbeard Moscherkobold Pinkamena_D sparr niee
<upsurging> FREENODE-STAFF CAN'T CODE. IanWizard F2Knight jxf markdark leachim6 drale2k DouglasK DinCahill mariorz Vbitz uatec apw Pavel499 andyfied garnus durzzzo neunon root_____ Defaultti krc4267 cheapie vsuojanen lss9 debilnetz coy_ LargerMon psyxopompos iceroot BaW nug700 elmosfist jtrucks p1l0t HarryHallman someone nisstyre erry mkeer karstensrage theShirbiny
<upsurging> FREENODE-STAFF CAN'T CODE. Nukien Ladon HashNuke_ nerbellion kg briviere Nach0z nha kevin123 jdoelger syadnom jiffe KeithGS barto grumpy_ NightKhaos nabo muh-die-kuh mfilipe RegulationD NCsaba Gejt ozzloy kaseoga_ pitelpan RackerJack compdoc reisio tekk ouroumov ChaoS- Tempesta samuelkadolph mixomathoze MinecraftCreeper L235 iGeni dixonstalbert AJ_Z0 Codmadnesspro
<sw0rdy> reisio, how?
<MinecraftCreeper> Control alt f1 does nothing, because i'm already on control alt f1
<theShirbiny> stfu please
<reisio> upsurging: not news
<sw0rdy> please let me know reisio
<fariborz> FREENODE-STAFF ARE NOT INVOLVED IN FOSS PROJECTS. AciD` muskrat gyre007 boubbin_ KeithIMyers Myrtti raj jatt Gnurdux puff weltzooo michaelni Metacity ddellav JimmyNeutron illusyon demon_spork midnightmagic elmosfist piglit danieli ari__ alakx max-m ktosiek Voltasalt_ Ad1_RN m4v jacerx daveomcd chnum mramm2 Bladerunner anth0ny X-Rob KeboDK PeterReid Seldon __Nautilus__ tnewman
<fariborz> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE-STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT AS WELL. MrXXIV BOHverkill AndyWojo staplr tcpman_ GrisKo babilen impi dteselkin Warrigal AaronMT vishesh pdrakeweb marlos HarryHallman jhill joeytwiddle Mcl0vin Steelpan foEs harrow ctrlrsf zero_coder cmdshftn hyln9 zyxelthrone muh-die-kuh Liam` zzxc bipul LazyO Bent0 michael_mbp glebihan boxmein jgornick Noskcaj iulian jerryG skerit
<fariborz> FREENODE-STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE COMMUNITY THEY ATTEMPT TO GOVERN, AND THEIR CARE SHOWS IT... Kow bynarie chiluk andatche jdqx Dannn miguelm edenist \9 Y_Ichiro bandroidx PeterReid sayakb der-landgraf krc4267 GJdan lucz s1n4ck kspencer uda cliluw ddstreet ToeSnacks hypnosb ircuser-1 med_ jgrasser k3asd` miklcct gardar garnus Xe georgeowell ephesius qassim xatr0z Granis sixth coolxeon
<fariborz> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE-STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT AS WELL. gms2 l0rdkermit iulian msev- pingwindyktator poops Brunost_ d3vlin_ PennStater holdsworth sfunk1x marcello^ uda Finetundra Apocope ochiottes MinecraftCreeper irv nielsk barq chandwer kvm2k messer440 andyjones2001 eshlox badon N3X15 shah OerHeks g3kk3r jzj athairus trism droidster HarryHallman cylon512 tonyt Rochvellon marko__ samfty_
<fariborz> FREENODE-STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE COMMUNITY THEY ATTEMPT TO GOVERN, AND THEIR CARE SHOWS IT... zzxc rfleming cryptodan jgm OneM_Industries xxshathanxx magicalChicken nofacade ChewCraft brianx sl4ppy nkhoit g-n0m3 mrkirby153 thebaer rembo camako RomanNoodles RansomTime stooj high_fiver retoaded Xaseron Valfor Venko NCsaba akik mizu_no_oto Ben64 andrewc tnli Robert_Zenz chrido Flannel M_aD WARBIRD199 ludocode_ messer440 Gnurdux riffautae
<dax> bye jzk
<AaronMT> .....
<sw0rdy> nope
<sw0rdy> I actually can't do it on gedit
<sw0rdy> shoot!
<dax> anyways. messages from users not identified to NickServ are currently only readable by channel ops (like me)
<dax> so if you're not getting a response and aren't identified, consider fixing that
<dax> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<reisio> sw0rdy: what do you want to do with the selection?
<theShirbiny> doesn't even leave any context...
<Stoner19> that was fun
<sw0rdy> I guess sublimetext it is, reisio on sublimetext I can do CTRL+L to select a line then copy it or cut it...etc
<andyfied> well i'm awake now
<sw0rdy> but damn I love gedit's dark blue background color....
<reisio> sw0rdy: triple click work?
<reisio> you can also configure the background color for any editor :p
<sw0rdy> oh, right... triple click
<sw0rdy> LOL I guess there is the triple click reisio my friend
<reisio> sw0rdy: that good enough?
<reisio> sw0rdy: gedit has plugins for customized feature sets, too, IIRC
<reisio> most editors have
<dax> Executioner: nothing, some silly person just has a grudge against freenode because of silly reasons. not worth bothering about
<babilen> Hi .. where are all the old kb articles (e.g. https://freenode.net/kb/answer/using ) these day?
<babilen> echan
<babilen> sry
<dax> hehe
<pocketprotector> https://freenode.net/kb/all
<anon9002> How do I detach do-release-upgrade's screen session? Neither ^Ad nor screen -d would work.
<akkad> hmm no 1.0.1t openssl updates yet? it's been 2 days since they got the info
<k1l> akkad: as always: ubuntu/debian dont increase the version but backport the security patches
<mistawright> hi guys I have rsyslog forwarding logs on 6 six servers. they all have the same setup etc and only 5 of them are working. I cannot tell why the 6th server isnt logging as it should be. i have restarted and reinstalled rsyslog as well
<OerHeks> akkad, yes, ssl patch is out
<k1l> akkad: if you run the updates, you should already have got the patched update
<Madhumper69> did someone try to crash the channel?
<akkad> OerHeks got a url? I saw debian post their patches
<MinecraftCreeper> my ext3 and ext2 can't mount due to feature incapibilities
<OerHeks> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<akik> anon9002: try power detach "screen -D"
<akkad> thanks
<mkjack> hey folks, I've checkd my keyboard settings and compiz but for some reason my semicolon (by itself) acts like alt-tab
<mkjack> any way to know what's causing that?
<anon9002> akik: It still doesn't work. There's also an error message: "Invalid message (magic 0x6d736702)"
<rcw2> mkjack, does it happen often or is this a one-off case
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: OK, still black blank screen for login. But I can access terminal again normally. Any more ideas?
<akik> anon9002: sorry, unknown errors
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^: Actually it works again now. But why is there always a blank screen for around 5min before the login screen appears?
<squinty> rubiksmomo,  if you remove "quiet" and "splash" from the grub kernel line in the grub menu, you might be able to see where it is stalling during bootup
<rubiksmomo> squinty: Interesting. I'll try it, thanks.
<nomoney4me2> squinty, dmesg doesnt show anything new
<danilo2> Hello guys! I'm trying to use xbindkeys to map keys to mouse buttons but I've got a problem. When I try to hold a key, bindxkeys executes rapidly actions "press" and "release" (Im not releasign the key), which of course make my mouse clicking rapidly too
<danilo2> Does anybody know how to prevent such behaviour in xbindkeys?
<ali__> why richard stallman doesn't like ubuntu?:P
<reisio> danilo2: map to a shell script instead
<reisio> ali__: Ubuntu is laxer about various philosophical aspects of the GNU/Linux world than some other distros
<reisio> Stallman fairly reliably doesn't like any entity exhibiting any amount of lax, though :)
<ali__> linux torvalds also uses fedora instead of ubuntu
<Myrtti> ali__: what does that have to do with Ubuntu support? (ie. please don't)
<OerHeks> jolly flamewar ..
<danilo2> reisio: what do you mean? The problem appears when I try to execute a script using keyboard shortcut. In fact I want to simulate mouse clicks using keys and Im trying to use xbindkeys to run xdotool which invokes mouse clicks
<UFC_addict> hello fellas
<blizzow> upgrading my ubuntu server to xenial is hanging up during the upgrade of the mdadm package.  Specifically, it looks like it hangs while trying to stop the currently running mdadm service.  Does anyone have an idea how I might get past this hurdle? I tried manually stopping the mdadm service and that's not working.  The OS is on md0, so that has me a little concerned.
<OerHeks> blizzow, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server too
<blizzow> OerHeks: whoops, yes, it would be better in there.
<aster_> hi
<aster_> I migrated from 14.04 to 16.04 and my desktop is not loading
<rubiksmomo> No luck. Still just black blank screen for login. Sometimes the login screen appears if I wait 5-10min. Any idea what's causing it?
<OerHeks> blizzow, i am looking here now https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bugs
<aster_> any hint?
<blizzow> OerHeks: I poked around in there too. I haven't found anything.
<k1l> aster_: does the guest account work?
<aster_> yes
<k1l> aster_: log into tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and do a "ls -al" there. is the .Xauthority file owned by root:root or your user?
<esmoBG> hi  from bulgaria
<k1l> aster_: please answer in here so others can have a look, too, and tell their ideas how to solve.
<k1l> aster_: do "mv .config .config_backup" in your users homedirectory.
<k1l> aster_: after that go back to the loginscreen (ctrl+alt+f7) and try to login
<aster_> ok
<aster_> how do I log out from the desktop? control+alt backspace doesnt work..
<k1l> gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<OerHeks> systemsettings>keyboard>system> ctrl alt del
<OerHeks> or whatever that is there
<mbak> hi
<mbak> anybody knows how to crack flareget ?
<mbak> حد بيتكلم عربى طيب
<teward> mbak: sounds illegal, which is offtopic
<matteo> CIAO
<arooni> is there a way to add the -x option somehow to my ssh config file?  otherwise i need to use a separate alias
<akik> arooni: you can put options into ~/.ssh/config
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i installed psad on my home server and woke up to 1000+ emails saying my router and roku were doing udp scans. how do i ignore those machines?
<HumanSheeple> Have you got any jobs?
<akik> arooni: ForwardX11 no
<imthenachoman> HumanSheeple: is that for me?
<HumanSheeple> I'm looking for work what jobs have you got?
<teward> HumanSheeple: this isn't a job hunting site or chat room
<genii> HumanSheeple: Unpaid ones helping people in this channel with their Ubuntu support questions, is about the only work we have here
<terratoma> when kickstarting ubuntu server 14.04, I want to install packages ONLY from media, not from the network.  how can i do that?
<terratoma> only from my install media
<teward> imthenachoman: you may need to refer to psad documentation on configuraiton to state to ignore the router and roku devices,
<HumanSheeple> teward got any pointers?
<teward> HumanSheeple: not here.
<HumanSheeple> ok
<boxmein> HumanSheeple: 0x001f3ade, 0x9f77a800, 0x95771342
<HumanSheeple> very funny
<UFC_addict> ~/exit
<boxmein> HumanSheeple: had to
<WoodyPC> When is the 16.04 lts actual release date?
<nacc> !xenial | WoodyPC
<k1l_> WoodyPC: it was already
<ubottu> WoodyPC: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | WoodyPC
<ubottu> WoodyPC: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<WoodyPC> just wondering. people already using, but my updates haven't offered yet. Thanks for the info.
<k1l_> WoodyPC: what ubuntu version are you on?
<k1l_> lsb_release -d  #will tell
<WoodyPC> I have 14.04 lts
<k1l_> then see the bots message. the LTS upgrade is opened in july
<WoodyPC> saw that
<django_> hey all how is python installed in ubuntu bc im having troubles with pip :/
<MrSassyPants> I keep getting that steam warning about the package being out of date, what do you do about it?
<nacc> django_: i'm unclear what the former has to do with the latter? what is the issue you are having with pip? what version of ubuntu?
<django_> nacc, im trying to run scrapy with required python2.7 but i get an error bc its running python3.5
<django_> 3.4
<django_> nacc, http://pastebin.com/tLb6dgD1
<django_> i get that error
<nacc> django_: what version of ubuntu?
<django_> 14.04
<mamamia> Yo
<imthenachoman> anyone here use tiger or tripwire?
<mamamia> Boo!
<nacc> django_: so it would appear you installed a 2.7 python package under python3.4?
<mamamia> Yes it woulod.
<django_> nacc, i have no idea
<mamamia> About what?
<nacc> django_: did you try using python-scrapy from the archive (rather htan pip)?
<mamamia> I had three pinecones and a sugar cube.
<arooni> thanks akik !
<nacc> mamamia: please stop.
<mamamia> I like you.
<django_> nacc, what does the archive mean
<mamamia> *Stops*.
<nacc> django_: from Ubuntu directly, not from pip
<mamamia> It means what are you doing dummy.
<mamamia> I'd say apes. What do you think?
<nacc> django_: i.e., python-scrapy, i think
<mamamia> Do you have a girlfriend?
<KeyboardNotFound> How to clear all cache from apt. I'm getting this problem https://paste.ubuntu.com/16209512/ and I want to cancel the installation
<nacc> mamamia: this is an Ubuntu support channel, please take offtopic discussions elsewhere
<mamamia> I am quite fine, how are you?
<mamamia> The same number that you have.
<le_pig> that's a bot
<danilo2> Hello guys! Is it possible to tell xorg / udev /whatever to treat LMB + RMB as MMB? I remember such behaviour existed years ago, but now it doesnt work out of the box
<mamamia> No I am a boy.
<mamamia> Who are you?
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: you have already started the installation, so clearing cache won't help
<mamamia> I've only got one left, and I'm eating it.
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, is there way to cancel it ?
<mamamia> 42.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: you could try remove-ing or purge-ing mysql-server and mysql-server-5.7
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: but why did mysql-server fail to install?
<mamamia> Do you think dreams are of any importance?
<mamamia> I found you on internet.
<Poke95> !offtopic | mamamia
<ubottu> mamamia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, due to power problems, the machine was turned off during installation
<mamamia> Very much on topic.
<mamamia> Go hair.
<mamamia> I always have trouble with everyone.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: you could try `apt-get -f install` ?
<mamamia> I am gentle.
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, it's ok now
<mamamia> Okay. I have a question.
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, I don't get the error anymore but can't install mysql-server :@
<mamamia> So true.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: ok, so you try to `apt-get install mysql-server` and what happense (pastebin)
<mamamia> Yes, the keyboard.
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/16209547/
<mamamia> Well, of course. You wouldn't chose to use a word if it didn't mean what you wanted it to.
<nacc> k1l_: can you or another op to kick/ban --^ ?
<nacc> s/to //
<mamamia> Hello.
<mamamia> You wrote that.
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: ah, do you have a version of mysql-server already installed (or did you)?
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, I don't have
<mamamia> Yes I do.
<mamamia> What?
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: i think the old installation is still around, so that's the problem -- can you first do `apt-get purge mysql-server mysql-server-5.7` ?
<mamamia> I'm sorry, I know nothing about that. Do you like politics?
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, I did purge, once again now
<mamamia> Working.
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, but the same error remains
<mamamia> I think it would be a good idea to meet first.
<Poke95> mamamia: Stop
<mamamia> Mike Dirnt.
<Poke95> !offtopic | mamamia
<ubottu> mamamia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mamamia> Yes.
<KeyboardNotFound> Poke95, it's bot
<mamamia> Yes, you are right.
<mamamia> No it is not.
<Poke95> I don't think mamamia is a bot
<mamamia> Not yet.
<KeyboardNotFound> Admins, please do something, mute mamamia
<KeyboardNotFound> ping Drone`
<squinty> !ops
<Poke95> And if it is a bot, it should be banned and kicked from this channel now
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mamamia> Such as?
<mamamia> Ding.
<KeyboardNotFound> help!
<nomoney4me2> any idea why gdebi is telling me "dependency is not satisfiable" instead of letting me select where the dependency lives?
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: hrm, it seems that the mysql install thinks it is an upgrade: "mysql_upgrade" is being invoked
<mamamia> Ops.
<Poke95> Just wait, don't panic :)
<squinty> thanks
<Jordan_U> mamamia: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute.
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, is there way manually to edit any file to resolve this ?
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: so, right now, in theory, mysql is purged? is there a /etc/mysql directgory?
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, yes, should I remove it ?
<squinty> nomoney4me2,  gdebi --help lists the following   -o APT_OPTS, --option=APT_OPTS   Set an APT configuration option
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: try `mv /etc/mysql /etc/mysql.bak` and then `apt-get install mysql-server-5.7`
<bmsr256> where can I install the ubuntu-restricted-extras in Ubuntu 16.04?
<nacc> KeyboardNotFound: i'm guessing that the `purge` from before didn't want to remove a non-empty directory
<bmsr256> I see it is not in the new ubuntu software
<davido> quit
<nacc> bsmith093: it's in mmultiverse; if you're using the gui tools, i think there is a known bug with them not showing all results, trying using the cli for now
<KeyboardNotFound> nacc, again same error :@
 * KeyboardNotFound is getting nervous
<squinty> bmsr256,   sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras   (coy/paste or type in terminal)
<squinty> copy/paste
<bmsr256> squinty: thanks
<squinty> bmsr256, yw
<nacc> well, if i miss them and KeyboardNotFound comes back, they shoudl look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/766038/error-installing-mysql-on-ubuntu-16-04
<bmsr256> I see the ubuntu software center has it too (the old one), can I install it from there too?
<DatabaseNotFound> nacc, I'm here
<nacc> DatabaseNotFound: --^ check that link
<DatabaseNotFound> nacc, I will, thank you so much
<nacc> DatabaseNotFound: gl@!
<ReScO> What are some best practices when it comes to company mail without having to give the users a system account?
<ReScO> Unless i can configure those accounts to be secured in their home folder and other folders i grant them access to?
<django_> hey all
<django_> how can i get ubuntu to factory settings?
<rick6860> I cannot see the network shares. I tried a couple of Samba programs and wonder if I messed up something more.
<Bashing-om> django_: Do a fresh clean install .
<squinty> django_, reinstall
<django_> I have a dual book Bashing-om squinty
<django_> boot*
<django_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<django_> i found that command
<rick6860> squinty, to reinstall does one have to clear and reformat the partitions?
<Bashing-om> django_: Dual boot does not change the result .
<squinty> rick6860,  personally I do  others milage might vary
<django_> Bashing-om, i cant believe there isnt a way to reset the whole system
<rick6860> squinty, ok thanks
<squinty> rick6860, yw
<django_> or do you mean run the installer from ubuntu?
<rick6860> I cannot see my other computers on the network.
<Bashing-om> django_: There is .. time honored .. back up data and RE-install .
<squinty> heh
<django_> Bashing-om, but can i reinstall while ubuntu is running?
<django_> like with a USB
<django_> ok so ill tell you guys my problem maybe you can help
<django_> i used sudo pip and they said in #python that my system is broken (im getting an error wheni run something) so they told me to  reinstall OS
<squinty> rick6860,  might want to try   nautilus -> connect to server ->  smb://<ip addie>  here
<rick6860> squinty, I once had mint installed. I could see and access my windows shares. After install ubuntu mate I would get to computer but not access.
<rick6860> squinty, which server am I connecting to? a machine on my net?
<DatabaseNotFound> nacc, I deleted all dependencies and installed again, but now I noticed this error: AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld at line 9: Could not open 'abstractions/mysql'
<Bashing-om> django_: A re-install is that nuclear solution . Given time and effort buntu is always fixable . Need to know the status of the package manager ' sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999 ' as a small 1st step .
<squinty> rick6860, yes
<nacc> DatabaseNotFound: ok, the isntall failed again?
<django_> Bashing-om, should I upgrade to 16.04?
<rick6860> squinty, so to get to a shared printer?
<DatabaseNotFound> nacc, It didn't but I noticed that error, if apparmor doesn't work, it's security vuln
<nacc> DatabaseNotFound: i would think that if mysql-server has been purged, that file (/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld) can be deleted
<Bashing-om> django_: NOT on a broken system !
<django_> lol
<django_> Bashing-om, so ill make a bootable usb stick and reinstal Ubuntu
<django_> that will do it right?
<squinty> django_, yes
<django_> ok great
<django_> what steps can i take to learn more about ubuntu so i dont break it again?
<Bashing-om> django_: Do what it takes to fix it . That is the way we learn .
<WoodyPC> In Terminal, How can I check to see if I have microsoft true type fonts?
<squinty> rick6860,nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24   (finds all active ip's on a lan  [may need to be installed first)
<bonsairoot> Has anybody tried to make sway wm work on ubuntu yet?
<Bashing-om> WoodyPC: One way ' dpkg -l *font* | grep -E ^ii ' .. see if truetype is in that list .
<curlyears> it turns out that suddenly, my BIOS setup got changed, and it was trying to boot and install to the wrong HDD, sand it no longer will work in "auto" mode for UEFI stuff.   Odd, but I have a fresh, working install
<curlyears> I tried to install bitchx, but it won't install following the directions.  Some kind of issue with the use of the 'make' command
<curlyears> wow # of users is down about 10% from what I usually see in this channel
<curlyears> in anycase, thanks to reisio for the suggestions re; eufi settings
#ubuntu 2016-05-04
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> hello
<curlyears> hhello?
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Will Ubuntu ever become a rolling release distribution?
<bonsairoot> no
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Does anyone know if there are any plans for that?
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Like for example Arch/Manjaro
<bazhang> !snappy | Heart-Of-A-Lion
<ubottu> Heart-Of-A-Lion: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<curlyears> I am not sure I understand what you mean  by a "rolling release?"
<bazhang> curlyears, newest packages availbe immediately
<curlyears> I ordered my raspberry Pi3 this afternoon   *grin*
<bonsairoot> Heart-Of-A-Lion, Canonical has no reason to switch to a rolling release what so ever. That would not be worth it ... not for the user choosing ubuntu nor for canonical
<curlyears> bonsairoot: that makes sense
<throgoth> Hello everyone. I have a rather noobish, but short question. Am I right here to ask?
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> With rolling release I mean, install once and then never again, because everything is updated after the initial install via the package manager. Kernel, software, security packages, themes, everything. Like Manjaro for example, which is based on Arch..
<Fudge> jsut ask
<curlyears> *sigh* for some reason, none  of the people I am used to seeing in this channel seem to be here.
<curlyears> Heart-Of-A-Lion: well, my ubuntu 14.04.4 receives "pushes" updates several times/week
<squinty> !ask | throgoth
<ubottu> throgoth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<curlyears> hey, squintyu
<_{Tite}_> hi everyon
<curlyears> squinty:  any ides why an apt-get of gnome would foul up the BIOS settings on my 14.04.4 system?
<throgoth> I plan to install multiple linux distors and I wonder wheter it is better to make for each installation a new partition, or if one / partition will work just fine? My bet is, that I need a new part for each install, am I right?
<squinty> curlyears,  never heard of such a thing personally
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> So even when a new version of Ubuntu is released, you won't have to re-install or upgrade, because due to the rolling release you then already have all the latest versions of everything.
<curlyears> that is almost certainly the case. throgoth.   Think about it.  Different distros will like contain different contents in the / dir
<Bashing-om> throgoth: True .. each on its own partition .. but a sharded /swap partition .
<squinty> throgoth, separate    swap can be common
<curlyears> Ah, no, you do have to explicity choose to upgrade with new versions
<throgoth> And /home? Can this part be shared?
<bonsairoot> throgoth, Depending on your partitioning scheme you can share partitions
<curlyears> squinty:  it appears to have happened to me
<Bashing-om> throgoth: Not a good thought .. config file !
<_{Tite}_> anyone heard of problems with libvirt or ovs after upgrading to 16.04
<bonsairoot> throgoth, See here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55224/a-common-home-partition-for-multiple-linux-distributions
<jalt> Hi, how do I fully disable avahi-daemon from a fresh 16.04 install? The obvious systemctl disable avahi-daemon did not work.
<curlyears> squinty:  it took  me 4 days to oidentify and correct the problem, and required a fresh reinstall of 14.04.4
<_{Tite}_> I just upgraded, now kvm wont bring up more than one vm, complaining it can not add the new interface to the bridge
<throgoth> Okay, thank you for the help. Much appreciated :)
<hans_> I just updated libssl-doc_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_all.deb openssl_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb libssl-dev_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb libssl1.0.0_1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<hans_> Lost my wifi as a result, reverted back to the old packages
<hans_> Has any one else come accross this?
<nebg> hello everyone... which is the difference between "shopt" and "set" i see the operate on different options...but which options relate to set and which to shopt  ?
<curlyears> reisio;   found that switching to EUFI enabled in the BIOS., from "Auto" and correcting a somehow alteredd boot disk prioirity allowed me to successfully reinstall
<django_> if im going to reinstall ubuntu is it worth installing 16.04?
<squinty> django_,  seems pretty stable at this end
<jalt> django_, might depend on your intentions, but 16.04 will come with more recent packages and longer support time.
<django_> im mainly concerned with my two graphaics cards
<curlyears> django_:  most people seem to think so, though I've been seeing a lot of people who have coming in here with problems, especially related to networking and wireless stufff. YMMV
<django_> the nvidia drivers work on 16.04?
<effectnet> why would samba stop reporting sizes heh
<curlyears> A number of peple have complained of issues with nvidia support
<reisio> curlyears: to eufi from what, 'legacy'?
<reisio> django_: nouveau will likely work in any version
<jalt> the best course of action will be for you to try a livecd version first
<hans_> I upgraded to 16_04 (kubuntu) without a hitch, just the latest update killed my network...
<reisio> django_: the proprietary nvidia drivers will always need particular version constraints, and particular Linux/kernel constraints
<curlyears> reisio:   No.  There was an option in Advanced BIOS Functions menu for CD Boot EUFI setting
<squinty> django_,  been a few users having problems with gtx 960m    not sure if problems were resolved or not
<django_> squinty, my problems were solved
<reisio> curlyears: and you changed it /to/ eufi? From what?
<django_> i run the nvidia X Server settings
<squinty> django_,  good to hear
<django_> and i can chose which graphics card to control
<django_> i wanna make sure i can do the same in 16.04
<reisio> django_: you absolutely can, even if they don't work immediately at the outset (which I couldn't comment on)
<reisio> django_: at most you will have to 1) choose a different nvidia driver version and/or 2) choose a different kernel version
<reisio> both fairly trivial tasks, should you need to execute them
<curlyears> reisio: the options were EUFI, whatever the alternative to eufi is, and "Auto."   Since I had no idea, I chose Auto, considering that safest.  It worked for a while, but chanoing it to EUFI helped resolvemy weird issues
<django_> reisio, those are options right?
<torpet> What's the best way to install vlc 2.2.2 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<reisio> curlyears: <sigh> so uninformative :p
<curlyears> but as I said, it also turned out the BIOS setting for boot disk priority had been altered to point to the incorrect drive.  WEIRD
<reisio> curlyears: I wanna know what it was already set at :p
<reisio> curlyears: anyway gj, isn't U/EFI fun? :p
<reisio> django_: hrmm?
<django_> reisio, i dont know what this means: "at most you will have to 1) choose a different nvidia driver version and/or 2) choose a different kernel version"
<curlyears> reisio:   I don't knnow how to find out, it was originallyy set to "Auto."  Presumably, since it origincally allowed the system wo work with the 3TB drive, the "auto" setting ended up selecting EUFI
<jalt> torpet, I don't think it is possible other than compiling from source
<jalt> i know the ppa is not better than the default package for 14.04
<awesome-0> im having a wake on lan issue in 14.04 it works on initial install and then after a update no longer
<festerB> django_: can't you try nvidia server settings on a live cd/usb? btw np here with nvidia on 16.04
<torpet> jalt: vlc on ubuntu 14.04 is at 2.1.6 or something
<reisio> django_: it means if it doesn't "just work", that to get it to work, you will have to do, at most, one of or both of those things
<jalt> awesome-0, you need to use ethtool to set the WoL options and make sure they are written to the device on every boot
<django_> festerB, oh good point
<jalt> torpet, yes 2.1.6
<reisio> awesome-0: what're you waking it from?
<curlyears> OH, I did notice  in the partition table while in parted that the "swap" partition wasa set up as an LVM.   WHy was that?
<awesome-0> wake on magic packet from my router
<reisio> awesome-0: oh, fancy router :)
<reisio> awesome-0: so it worked before? When exactly? What kind of update did you make?
<jalt> awesome-0, you may also want to double check that your BIOS options are not preventing WoL. Some low-power settings will disrupt it
<awesome-0> it works after install but a software update is breaking it
<reisio> awesome-0: ...update of what
<reisio> awesome-0: and what is it you installed that you are attributing your wol having worked via before?
<awesome-0> mate software update system-administration-software update
<awesome-0> though the gui
<curlyears> reisio: unfortunately, the auto-update pushes from ubuntu.com don't really tell you much about WHAT they're updating, and the stuff flows by onthe screen so fast i know *I* can't follow it.
<awesome-0> it works on install right out of the box
<reisio> curlyears: don't speak for people :p
<reisio> awesome-0: what's the network device name?
<awesome-0> etho
<squinty> awesome-0,  check to see if wake-on is "g" (needs to be)  sudo ethtool <net card name>
<reisio> squinty: ^
<reisio> it probably says 'Wake-on: d', ATM
<awesome-0> that changes after the update, i saw alot of documentation on scripting it to be applied at boot but had little success when i tried on 16.04
<squinty> awesome-0, if not    sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g
<awesome-0> its wake on g atm
<lachy> hi guys, i was a fan of overlay scrollbars in trusty but they've been ditched in xenial, any way to make the gnome scrollbars thicker, they're so thin and hard to grab
<curlyears> I am going to re-d/l bitchx from a different source (git it this timefrom sourceforge) and try building it again
<squinty> din-dins time..........
<reisio> awesome-0: okay, then suspend your system and see if the router can wake it
<awesome-0> right now i can it works like a charm
<reisio> awesome-0: check 'ethool eth0' again after you wake it, make sure it still says 'g'
<reisio> awesome-0: to be clear, are you telling your router to wake this box _from another box_, or does your router specifically have its own method of waking things _directly from itself_?
<reisio> the former is problematic, the latter is not
<awesome-0> i can do it direct from the router with a magic packet
<reisio> okay, good :)
<jalt> awesome-0: if you have another box in the same subnet you may want to fire up wireshark/tcpdump when you WoL to make sure the magic packet is being sent properly
<awesome-0> ok im on the system will suspend and report
<reisio> should really work find from the router
<reisio> it's more likely his wake-on is re-setting to not-g
<reisio> which is obviously fixable
<reisio> work fine*
<festerB> i'm currently running MATE 16.04 but drooling over Xubuntu, anyone here who has run both and care to comment on likes/dislikes?
<jalt> on some old hardware i once had i needed to boot into windows once and set WoL in there first. only then would WoL work from Linux, apparently because the (Linux) driver could not access the setting directly. If the machine ever went to deep sleep (power outage) I had to do it all over again
<jalt> I am on Xubuntu since 9-ish and It Just Works (TM). Well, most of the time ;)
<hans_> I use xubuntu and kubuntu, I like both
<effectnet> i dont even know what this stuff is
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Quick off-topic question, but how does one reply to a specific user in these chat channels? (using Hexchat)
<Cristobal> m
<Ben64> Heart-Of-A-Lion: you type their name then type a reply
<tgm4883> Heart-Of-A-Lion: type their name? Or do you want to private message them
<jsuebkf>  Kali Linux
<idqmcyk>  Kali Linux
<hqseghc>  Kali Linux
<bhhktdm>  Kali Linux
<hnrfeem>  Kali Linux
<kjunlqe>  Kali Linux
<mgfhoqa>  Kali Linux
<laefvkc>  Kali Linux
<ofsxdup>  Kali Linux
<nevzbbu>  Kali Linux
<ofmiqmm>  Kali Linux
<dvpwvtd>  Kali Linux
<jsuebkf>  Kali Linux
<bssixhr>  Kali Linux
<likuyqe>  Kali Linux
<lxindii>  Kali Linux
<idqmcyk>  Kali Linux
<bhhktdm>  Kali Linux
<ofmiqmm>  Kali Linux
<hqseghc>  Kali Linux
<hnrfeem>  Kali Linux
<kjunlqe>  Kali Linux
<mgfhoqa>  Kali Linux
<dvpwvtd>  Kali Linux
<laefvkc>  Kali Linux
<ofsxdup>  Kali Linux
<likuyqe>  Kali Linux
<bssixhr>  Kali Linux
<lxindii>  Kali Linux
<nevzbbu>  Kali Linux
<rrlebal>  Kali Linux
<rrlebal>  Kali Linux
<tgm4883> well that's fun
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Ben64 this is a test
<Ben64> there you go
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> Do you see that as a specific reply to you?
<Ben64> yep indeed
<krabador> w_web
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> If someone replies to me, the text turns green
<tgm4883> Heart-Of-A-Lion: everyone saw it, but it highlighted for him
<effectnet> why the attack?
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> aha okay
<effectnet> an ubuntu channel?  really?
<Ben64> because people are bored/dumb
<effectnet> really
<effectnet> ubunt
<Ben64> yes it happens quite often actually
<tgm4883> best to just report and ignore
<dax> been a heck of a day today
<awesome-0> so suspend works
<tgm4883> dax: that's why you get paid the big.. uh... bits
<krabador> oooh, i  really miss you
<dax> tgm4883: lol
<Heart-Of-A-Lion> It's a hack attack?
<dax> Heart-Of-A-Lion: nope, just someone being silly, feel free to ignore
<neglesaks> yeah it been quite a gday. I managed to get up before 7 oclock
<effectnet> i dont understand why my samba slowed down so much
<Ben64> it's a botnet, nothing to worry about, they're just wasting time
<curlyears> dagnab itdd
<neglesaks> then you know it's gonna be bad
<curlyears> dagnab it, I am following the directions in the INSTALL file distributed in the bitchx-1.21.1 archive.   make doesn't like thhose commands
<festerB> hans_ jalt so Xubuntu worth a shot when coming from MATE?
<jalt> I only saw MATE briefly on Mint, so I can't comment much, but XFCE on Xubuntu looks familiar if you're a fan of GTK2
<effectnet> what are all these distros?  does this kind of thing splinter work at all?
<reisio> festerB: I find Xfce and GNOME 2/MATE very easily configured to work and look like one another
<reisio> effectnet: not exactly
<curlyears> reisio: do you think it would be safe to try building and installing gnome again?
<jalt> resource wise I'd say it's obviously lighter than either gnome shell, unity or KDE, but not truly light (openbox, i3, and so on)
<reisio> curlyears: what's gnome got to do with uefi & booting a cd?
 * reisio hugs Xfce
<curlyears> reisio: trying to install and select gnome is what seems to have precipitated this crisis
<jalt> not sure what you were doing/trying to do curlyears, but having multiple DEs on ubuntu is a sure recipe for disaster.
<curlyears> it was when i rebooted as instructed in  selecting gnome as my default file manager that the problem arose
<reisio> curlyears: I don't see how that's possible, really
<jalt> gnome? file manager?
<jalt> do you mean nautilus? or desktop environment?
<neglesaks> gnome is a desktop environment. the file manager is nautilus for regular gnome-debian
<curlyears> jalt:  when I ran the apt-get install for gnome, after it built it, it brought up a screen which offered to allow me to select default file manger.  I chose gnome
<reisio> it's actually just named 'Files' now, AIUI
<reisio> sad but true
<neglesaks> Oh, right.
<curlyears> jalt:   yes, gnome instead of nautilus
<dchapman> Amazingly, icewm is even lighter in resources than i3. Pity it's an abandoned project.
<reisio> I think I'll continue to call it 'nautilus'
<reisio> as 'files' is useless as a name
<reisio> 'nautilus' or 'the file manager'
<jalt> i am confused. is gnome now the name of nautilus on Gnome (the DE)?
<neglesaks> it could be worse. they could call it 'file explorer'
<reisio> jalt: nautilus (now "files") is the file manager of GNOME, a DE
<reisio> they could call it dolphin :p
<reisio> that'd be worse
<jalt> right, so how did curlyears install gnome instead of nautilus?
<neglesaks> willie
<reisio> jalt: not sure how it matters even if he did
<curlyears> I am totally confused.  I was advised to switch to gnome from whatever the default in 14.04.4 is.
<jalt> the default is gnome. gnome 3 shell
<dchapman> Who advised this?
<curlyears> I ran "sudo apt-get install gnome"
<curlyears> dchapman: several people in here.  I was having some very strange problems which turned out to be a corrupted list of repos in may apt repo list.
<curlyears> OK.  So I am already running gnome, then.   Fine.
<curlyears> s/may/my/
<Significantbits> So, I am trying to have a persistent ubuntu environment on a 128GB flash drive, but for some reason when I right click on computer and go to properties, it says that I only have 4gb of storage. Would anyone be willing to help me out with this issue?
<Significantbits> gparted sees all 128gb of the flash drive
<Ben64> Significantbits: well how did you put it on the flash drive
<jalt> Significantbits: what partitions does gparted see? and are you using EFI or BIOS?
<Significantbits> I used universal usb installer.
 * curlyears gone for the day
<Significantbits> Gparted sees the ssd in my laptop and the flash drive.
<jalt> i meant what partitions within the flash drive
<awesome-0> after so looking around i think my wol issue is related to changes in network manager
<jalt> (and i presume you want to have a portable, self-contained ubuntu enviroment in the flash drive, right?)
<Significantbits> Oh, it just sees dev/sdb1
<Significantbits> yes.
<lachy> fucken useless cunts
<jalt> so dev/sdb1 is the only partition on dev/sdb? how big is the partition
<Significantbits> 115gb, which makes sense because its 128gb
<jalt> is your flash drive mounted? can you cd to it?
<Significantbits> but when I right click on computer and go to properties it only shows 4gb free.
<jalt> just open a terminal and type df
<jalt> it should show the partitions and sizes
<Significantbits> df sees /dev/sdb1
<jalt> then it's probably something wrong with the right click thingy
<jalt> uh, unless that usb installer of yours actually created some form of ramdisk that is 4GB
<Significantbits> That might be what it did. Because I see casper-rw
<jalt> ah.
<django_> once i have a bootable USB how do i run it to install ubuntu?
<jalt> you probably have to ask whoever did your tool.
<Significantbits> the slider only went up to 4gb in the tool I believe. Is there any way I can have an environment that accesses all 128gb?
<jalt> django_: you need to go to your computer's BIOS and/or select USB as the boot source (and you may or may not need to disable safe boot)
<django_> ohh
<django_> lol
<django_> ty jalt
<jalt> there is usually a key you can press to bring up the boot menu
<jalt> like F10 or F12
<django_> im on ubuntu right now, i want to reinstall
<jalt> that way you don't need to actually enter the BIOS itself
<django_> jalt, i want to reinstall ubuntu on existing ubuntu
<django_> do i still need to do that?
<jalt> make sure you backup everything first, and good luck
<Ben64> Significantbits: why do you need that much on a persistent live usb
<Ben64> Significantbits: seems like you'd be better off with a real install at that point
<jalt> django_: if you want to wipe the current ubuntu and start from scratch, yes.
<festerB> Significantbits: I seem to remember something about casper-rw partition limited to 4GB, major voodoo needed to make it bigger, did not try it out
<django_> jalt, will it create a new SSH key?
<Significantbits> Well, my ssd in my laptop is only 256gb, and I didn't want to go through the trouble of installing another one, and I thought it would just be nice to have it on a flash drive since I have multiple computers. I could just boot into it on any of them.
<jalt> django_ I believe so, but you may backup your current one before you nuke it all
<django_> ok
<django_> ty
<jalt> Significantbits, I think the problem lies on what does it mean to "install to the flash drive". if you're using casper there is more going on.
<jalt> possibly to minimize writes to disk, etc.
<Xeronate> I deleted my ubuntu partition and now can't get past grub2. Didn't realize ubuntu installed a new bootloader/changed MBR. Any ideas on how to fix this...
<Ben64> Xeronate: trying to boot back into windows?
<jalt> Xeronate, if all you did was remove the partition entry from the MBR, there are tools that may allow you to recover it
<diegoviola> I have a computer with only 2GB of RAM, is it ok to still use 64-bit?
<jalt> look into sysrescuecd
<diegoviola> in case if I expand to 4GB later
<Ben64> diegoviola: if you have a 64bit cpu, you should install 64bit os
<Xeronate> I dont mind reformating, but I can't even get it to launch from my usb
<diegoviola> Ben64: I have a 64bit cpu, yes
<Xeronate> and I can
<Significantbits> Well, I used this tool because it was what came up when I googled "persistant install of ubuntu on a usb drive"
<Xeronate> but yeah booting into windows or booting windows installer from usb would work. I'll try sysrescued..not sure how to get it to run though
<jalt> Xeronate, you need to burn to a cd or make a bootable usb
<effectnet> gosh why did samba slow down, weird
<Xeronate> I have a bootable usb but it instantly goes to grub2
<UFC_addict> lol
<jalt> then it's either broken/not really bootable or your BIOS settings are not allowing USB boot
<diegoviola> should I wait for 16.04.1, because 16.04 has been a bit slow and buggy for me
<diegoviola> I did a upgrade, not fresh install
<Xeronate> one sec..toshiba uses 0 instead of an f key
<Xeronate> Ah got it. Thanks a lot. Thought I was done for.
<jalt> good luck recovering the partition
<Significantbits> So is it not possible to do what I am trying to do?
<jalt> It probably is possible, but in a different way.
<Afdal> Hey all I'm having an issue with my whole file system getting randomly locked on Xubuntu.  Wondering if anyone has any ideas on this.
<Kurogane> Hello, any raid expert tell me which hdd is the fauly? http://pastie.org/private/1poljqzgtrffy9qpvydlda
<Afdal> To my knowledge it didn't start cropping up after any update that I'm aware of so I'm a little puzzled at what's been triggering this
<dax> Kurogane: don't crosspost between #ubuntu and #debian. Use whichever channel corresponds to the disto you're actually on.
<Afdal> My Xubuntu file system is a dmraid partition if that helps.  I'm 99% sure it isn't my RAID array going bad though, because I jump back to my Windows partition on the same RAID array and everything runs just fine as usual
<Significantbits> jalt, what way is that?
<Afdal> the whole file system getting randomly set to read-only, I mean
<Afdal> basically interrupts any programs I'm using and I need to reboot to fix it (after dealing with a superfluous disc check every time)
<jalt> treating the USB flash drive as if it was a normal hdd, but that might require some fiddling to allow booting from it
<jalt> i really don't know much more about it
<Ben64> doesn't require any fiddling
<Significantbits> should I just format it is NTFS instead of FAT32?
<jalt> Significantbits, uh, that does not make sense.
<Significantbits> it as*
<jalt> More likely than not your tool reformatted it as ext4 anyway
<jalt> you really should ask the tool's author
<Significantbits> well, I'll just have to try something else. Thanks for the help.
<zykotick9> Significantbits: <sidenote> if i was you, i'd just to a regular install onto a usb drive (just verify grub gets installed to the right place, the usb <- historically, this might have been tricky)
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i finally got an install of ubuntu-mate 16.04 done on this box. logging in causes some kind of crash. still.
<Gallomimia> i'm incredibly impressed.
<django_> when you are in the "preparing to install" window why does the continue button take so long?
<Extreminador> hello
<Extreminador> i am traying to install ubuntu in a friend computer but i think it have stop when coping the files more or less at 80%
<Extreminador> how can i see if it's still doing anything ?
<Extreminador> can´t click on the ignore button and can´t see a close button as well
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: I have not seen mate . Maybe not much help to you . What do the logs relate ?
<django_> anyone?
<django_> when you are in the "preparing to install" window why does the continue button take so long?
<DiscoDave> hey guys, I'm installing linux and i was just wondering how big my swap should be. On arch wiki it says general rule is twice your ram
<Bashing-om> DiscoDave: Old docs for 2X ram ! How much ram do you have, and do you intend to hiberbnate the machine ?
<zykotick9> DiscoDave: it _really_ depends on your use case.  with modern ram sizes, i'd think ram+a_bit would typically be fine.  note: that's chosen to still allow hibernate to work, if that's a thing for you.
<DiscoDave> 8 gigs and yes
<DiscoDave> thanks zykotick9. ill try 9 gigs
 * zykotick9 thinks 8GB of swap is a lot... but you _might_ need it for hibernate (but i doubt it).  best of luck.
<zykotick9> DiscoDave: 9GB would be safe...
<DiscoDave> ty
<guicracking> Is someone here who wants to talk about the possibities of gui cracking these days, by -any!- kind of simulation of the user the gui is controlled as a cli. A tester might have some tool kit for it, no
<guicracking> So any small talk about feasibilty or pointer is thanked
<SchrodingersScat> !info xautomation | guicracking
<ubottu> guicracking: xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.09-1 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 183 kB
<SchrodingersScat> guicracking: like that? that can let you create macros, mouse movements, key presses, search for images on the screen that fit preselected patterns, etc.
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: i haven't checked that yet... was trying to config dns by command line. something i can't seem to figure out
<jalt> Answering my own question for future reference: the only way to disable avahi-daemon is to remove and purge the package. There really is no other way because of socket activation and dbus.
<guicracking> here is in long:https://beboreportingmachine.wordpress.com/2016/05/04/the-nut-job-sceme/#Anchorname
<guicracking> btw
<reisio> 's'hard to read
<Hulio> hi guys, why I can't install xchat?
<Hulio> i'm used to xchat
<Hulio> i used to be able to do 'sudo apt-get install xchat' but not working
<Hulio> it said no package
<Hulio> i am newly install ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: How you manage the networking is the tools you use to configure . A GUI using Network-manager ?
<LewsThanThree> Try hexchat?
<jalt> xchat was removed AFAIK
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: don't have a gui
<Hulio> LewsThanThree, i dont see reason i want hexchat...while xchat i'm used to
<Hulio> even though hexchat is similar, but why xchat is not working?
<LewsThanThree> Hulio, … they are practically the same.
<LewsThanThree> Except Hexchat is still being worked on, etc :P
<Hulio> so is there any way to get it working?
<jalt> Hulio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321458&p=13474925#post13474925
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: then it is configured mostly in /etc/network/interfaces . What is the issue ?
<LewsThanThree> Hulio, yes, the fix is to use Hexchat.
<Gallomimia> it gets dhcp info for the network, but it gets the wrong dns server
<Gallomimia> i just need to change THAT. nothing else
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Pastebin your file . We see what it looks like.
<Hulio> man, going around the bushes again, is there a way to get xchat work?
<Hulio> or asnwer is no
<Gallomimia> there's no fle
<Gallomimia> file*
<Gallomimia> there's also no access to pastebine
<jalt> Gallomimia, assuming there are not NetworkManager shenanigans in the background, your DHCP server should push the DNS server entries automagically. You can check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: If no GUI, then the file /etc/network/interfaces applies.
<Gallomimia> i've no changes to that. it's all auto
<jalt> Hulio, the link I provided shows how to install xchat from a ppa, but do it at your own risk.
<Hulio> i tried it,
<Hulio> it is not working
<Hulio> ill do again
<jalt> You can try: 1) searching for other ppas, 2) building it yourself from source 3) give up and use hexchat
<Hulio> nevermind it is working
<Hulio> nice link
<Hulio> how to uninstall hexchat from terminal?
<Hulio> anyone show me how to get rid of hexchat from terminal command?
<pyramid> hi all
<guicracking> SchrodingersScat: Would like to know who uses that?"The inspiration for this came from AutoIt as well as AutoHotkey." Ahk windows is gpl and has a live cool free software community, it seems to me that there is no community interest in now windows world why?
<Hulio> i'm using xchat now
<Hulio> thanks guys
<Hulio> best irc
<Hulio> this really works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321458&p=13474925#post13474925
<Hulio> love xchat so much
<Hulio> why do they not include it
<jalt> As the link states "Just as a heads up, XChat hasn't been maintained actively, almost since 2010."
<holmser> I've got 14.04 installed on a lenovo T450s.  I have a docking station connected to two mini displayport monitors.  Whenever I connect my laptop to the docking station unity freezes.  Unable to drop into a shell or anything.  Only solution is a reboot.
<Significantbits> jalt, I got it working!
<holmser> my question is this:  which logs should I be looking at when this happens?
<deadmund> holmser: Honestly, the easiest solution is probably going to be to use a different DE.
<holmser> DE?
<jalt> Congrats Significantbits. Care to share what you did?
<jalt> DE = desktop environment
<deadmund> holmser: Oh, look at dmesg and /var/log/syslog  (DE = desktop environment like cinnamon or mate or KDE)
<holmser> Yeah, unfortunately that isn't an option
<diegoviola> so they found the identity of the bitcoin creator?
<holmser> I already checked dmesg, can't find anything there
<jalt> holmser, if the issue is reproducible you may want to file a bug with unity
<holmser> 100% of the time it works every time
<jalt> :)
<holmser> well, breaks every time
<deadmund> holmser: also look at ~/.xsession-errors after you've logged back in.
<deadmund> diegoviola: that turned out to not be true
<Significantbits> I grabbed a second usb stick and made that one then one with the ubuntu install. Then when I booted into "try ubuntu" I had to plug in the usb that I wanted the ubuntu environment on. Then I unmounted it. Then I chose that usb stick when installing ubuntu. Now I have all 128gb. It might of been a round about way of doing it, but it works.
<deadmund> diegoviola: But that's off-topic for #ubuntu :)
<guicracking> Question: how is there no live in xautomation as in ahk, where there is community? Thanks.
<diegoviola> deadmund: I see, oh well
<diegoviola> deadmund: ok
<diegoviola> sorry about that
<guicracking> not even a mailing list..
<Gallomimia> Bashing-om: well, i've determined that i can login to the GUI just fine under guest session. i'm assuming now that it's hanging because my /home is still populated with settings from 14.04
<holmser> one other question... I tried updating the kernel to 4.5.2 on 14.04 but it seems to have some issues
<deadmund> holmser: that's not really a question :)
<holmser> Am I correct in assuming 4.4 is as far as I want to go on 14.04?
<holmser> but that was
<diegoviola> what is the kernel version used on 14.04?
<holmser> 3.something
<guicracking> who is do in gui cracking these days? Tester? Gamer? Developer?
<deadmund> holmser: :)   The kernel that 14.04 natually updates to is the newest supported.  If you go past that (to a newer kernel) it may work, but there is no guarantee.  You'll just have to guess and check each newer version.
<Bashing-om> Gallomimia: Sorry, I know nothing of configuring the Mate desktop .
<deadmund> holmser: Maybe somebody has already done so, and there is a list online somewhere.  But I don't know of any such list.
<diegoviola> thanks
<Gallomimia> that makes two of us ;)
<jalt> 4.2.0-35-generic for 14.04 with HWE
<holmser> well this is kind of funny
<holmser> was trying to look up which kernel 14.04 ships with
<holmser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1292467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292467 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Dual screen greeter can break 3D acceleration" [Medium,Triaged]
<holmser> this was the release page
<holmser> I guess I'll try 16.04
<jalt> or just ditch unity
<deadmund> holmser: Looks like this says that linux 4.2 is the kernel in ubuntu 14.04  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<jalt> the is the HWE kernel from 15.10 deadmund (comes with 14.04.4)
<jalt> *that is
<deadmund> HWE ?
<jalt> the original one was 3.*
<jalt> harware enablement
<jalt> basically service packs for kernel and X
<deadmund> jalt: neat
<Bashing-om> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<django_> Hey all I'm reinstalling Ubuntu, in the installation type what should I choose?
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hrppuJXX/1462328348.JPG
<deadmund> django_: I believe both to be equivalent
<django_> deadmund: how sure are you lol
<deadmund> django_: the second one is there in case you have multiple OSs (or none I suppose).  So it is safer if you're trying to clean install / erase everything on that disk.
<django_> Oh
<django_> I went with the erase Ubuntu option
<deadmund> django_: As I said before, I think they're equivalent.  Although I'm not sure why you asked if you're weren't going to wait for an answer :P
<django_> Lol
<Mahjongg> hi, my private key is asked each time I need to use it on my 14.04, tried to add ssh-add but appears like ssh-agent is not started. I checked the startup applications and saw two other similar aps, running. SSH Key Agent and GPG password agent. Does Ubuntu suggest using either of them instead of ssh-agent?
<meh_> according to some privacy  issues around chromium    i am trying to compile iridium
<meh_> without sucess
<crazyhorse> hi all, how would i go about diagnoising an ethernet card issue
<meh_> i am using ubuntiu 16.04x_64
<crazyhorse> it's not registerering or showing as connecting to my switch
<deadmund> meh_: what is the problem?
<Bashing-om> crazyhorse: Geting out of house ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<deadmund> crazyhorse: do you even have LAN port lights?
<imthenachoman> hi. with ufw how can i check what incoming requests are getting rejected
<crazyhorse> no not getting lan port lights
<crazyhorse> but i've never had a motherboard ethernet failure ever
<meh_> i am trying to compli because it's ppa is very old https://iridiumbrowser.de/
<deadmund> crazyhorse: Are you sure the port is turned on in your BIOS?  Does the port on the switch work with another computer?
<crazyhorse> yeah switch works with another computer, tried two cables (both validated as working with a cable tester)
<Bashing-om> crazyhorse: Then is hardware known ' lspci | grep Ethernet ' ?
<crazyhorse> computer has been working for 3 years at 1000mb but then recently started dropping to 100mb
<jaythelinuxguy> I'm having a strange issue with audio files. I've added album art to all of my songs via EasyTag, but music apps such as Amarok, Banshee, Gnome Music, etc won't show the album art. Easytag shows that the files do have album art, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<crazyhorse> let me check
<deadmund> crazyhorse: I think the port is turned off in the BIOS. If there are no lights that is much lower level than the OS hardware probing
<crazyhorse> Bashing-om, yeah realtek semiconductor
<mrabhi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/766258/using-hid-complaint-mouse-like-device-in-ubuntu
<crazyhorse> so to fix, i need to go out and buy an ethernet card?
<mrabhi> my doubt is that can I simply grab the coordinates and move them accordingly https://www.orangecoat.com/how-to/read-and-decode-data-from-your-mouse-using-this-pyusb-hack
<mrabhi> since this actually not a mouse do I need to do something else?
<deadmund> crazyhorse: It is showing up in lspci   mmmm,   I'm assuming you restarted.  Does it have an IP and all that?
<crazyhorse> restarted many times
<crazyhorse> yeah no ip
<mrabhi> any suggestions
<crazyhorse> not even registerring
<crazyhorse> [new ethernet card
<Bashing-om> crazyhorse: realtek .. OK, we talking WIFI or wired ? in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C network ' . We see what the driver(s) are .
<nomoney4me> question: so i installed b43 driver and i got my wlan0 option.  great!  but for some reason, scanning shows no result.  is this a driver problem?
<Lownin> Brand new install of ubuntu server 160.04.  did `apt-get build-dep linux-image-4.5.0-x86_64` and `git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git`.  This is happening - http://pastebin.com/vew8wdLa  Not sure what to do. Any insight?
<azizLIGHT> how do i test an upgrade of software, before installign it for real
<azizLIGHT> i wish to test a new version of firefox, and see how it works on my system and settings, before committing to the install
<azizLIGHT> if it isnt compatible, i will not upgrade
<azizLIGHT> or i dont like it, i dont want it to mess up my current install
<azizLIGHT> is there a way to do it
<azizLIGHT> ?
<jalt> azizLIGHT: your only option is testing inside a VM
<TED__> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611
<TED__> I see
<django__> how do i install chrome?
<TED__> rm -rf
<Jordan_U> TED__: Please don't spam this channel.
<TED__> When did i spam
<TED__> type in rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<meh_> a suicide command,, no?
<jaythelinuxguy> mv TED__ /dev/null
<Samuel_> Hi
<LambdaComplex> jaythelinuxguy: pretty sure moving something to /dev/null overwrites it
<LambdaComplex> (unlike writing/appending to it)
<heartmeat> @find seven killings
<LambdaComplex> also, w/ regards to that command TED__ posted......do people actually run things in the terminal without knowing what they do? that's rather foolish
<Phanes> @bansearch phanes
<Phanes> how do yuou actually operate the bantracker?
<ubuntusNewuser> hey ppl
<Bashing-om> LambdaComplex: Our beginners. they might .. just to see what the command does . Better safe than them sorry .
<Jordan_U> Phanes: You don't. If you have a question about bans please ask it in #ubuntu-ops .
<PiDay> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364
<PiDay> 36789259036001133053054882046652138414695194151160943305727036575959195309218611738193261179310511854807446237996274956735188575272489122793818301194912983367336244065664308602139494639522473719070217986094370277053921717629317675238467481846766940513200056812714526356082778577134275778960917363717872146844090122495343014654958537105079227968925892
<PiDay> 35420199561121290219608640344181598136297747713099605187072113499999983729780499510597317328160963185950244594553469083026425223082533446850352619311881710100031378387528865875332083814206171776691473035982534904287554687311595628638823537875937519577818577805321712268066130019278766111959092164201989380952572010654858632788659361533818279682303019
<PiDay> 52035301852968995773622599413891249721775283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922
<PiDay> 79678235478163600934172164121992458631503028618297455570674983850549458858692699569092721079750930295532116534498720275596023648066549911988183479775356636980742654252786255181841757467289097777279380008164706001614524919217321721477235014144197356854816136115735255213347574184946843852332390739414333454776241686251898356948556209921922218427255025
<PiDay> 42568876717904946016534668049886272327917860857843838279679766814541009538837863609506800642251252051173929848960841284886269456042419652850222106611863067442786220391949450471237137869609563643719172874677646575739624138908658326459958133904780275900994657640789512694683983525957098258226205224894077267194782684826014769909026401363944374553050682
<PiDay> 03496252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267467678895252138522549954666727823
<LambdaComplex> Bashing-om: again, that's rather foolish
<soulisson> Hi, I had earlier an issue with my 500 GB external hard drive, after running smartctl, it seems that several sectors on my disk are damaged, 1039 to be exact, I would like to recover my disk content, I used dd rescue for some hours, 6 hours to be exact, here the output of ddrescue: rescued:   176365 kB,  errsize:    499 GB,  errors:       8
<soulisson>                     
<LambdaComplex> ...pi day was like two months ago
<Phanes> lol i wonder what the design looks like when they're building those little spam attacks
<PiDay2> d
<soulisson> Does that mean I was only able to recover 176 MB and according to your experience should I continue, or should I give up?
<PiDay2> Are the people here actually helpful or do they just give you a link
<Phanes> theyre actually usually pretty helpful
<Phanes> and sometimes they give you a link because that is the most helpful
<Bashing-om> PiDay2: If a picture is worth a thousand words, what is a link worth ?
<meh_> try testdisk      or photorec
<PiDay2> it would be priceless
<soulisson> meh_, were my assertions correct?
<meh_> what kind of files doyou have?
<meh_> video, images, docs
<soulisson> meh_, mainly video files
<meh_> try photorec
<soulisson> meh_, shouldn't I do a disk image before using photorec?
<meh_> is the better strategy
<meh_> because "as i know"
<meh_> it uses testdisk  "only makes an ease frontend for testdisk
<meh_> but you neen enought free space "at your disk" OR a new "healty" external disck
<Morfan> dang, i spelt my name wrong
<Morfan> how do you change
<Morfan> ???
<Morfan> HELLO
<Morfan> pls HELP ME
<mrabhi> posting question again http://pastebin.com/TXcgdty6
<Bashing-om> Morfan:  do /nick newnick .
<soulisson> meh_, if you have a litlle bit of experience with ddrescue what's a non scraped sector
<soulisson> ?
<meh_> not
<meh_> i only used photorec
<soulisson> ok
<meh_> for recover som images from adamaged usb
<Opera> Ty
<Opera> Off topic but I want to make sure
<Opera> If something is due on May 4th 11:59pm EST thats tomorrow right?
<Bashing-om> Opera: It is if on the Eastern seaboard of the US .
<LambdaComplex> Opera: yeah, that's in ~25 hours
 * squinty muses "half an hour later in Newfoundland"  if youse is a cunuck
<Opera> Yep thanks guys
<LambdaComplex> Opera: but don't put your homework off until the last minute :p
<Opera> This prof is borderline insane.  I'm 4.5/5 done
<Madmax0r> MIRC's scripting language looks quite allot like perl, are they they same
<Madmax0r> or similar?
<Gallomimia> hi. i'm seeing some microcode firmware update for my CPU? i thought that was thru mobo firmware updates. can anyone tell me how it works? (amd fx 8350)
<squinty> Madmax0r, any reason why you think this is the most applicable channel to ask your question in?
<django__> hey all
<django__> im getting an error: ffi.h not found
<django__> how do i install that?
<trism> django__: libffi-dev
<squinty> django__,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/   search for the package
<django__> trism, sudo apt-get install libffi-dev?
<trism> django__: yes
<Gallomimia> !info libffi-dev
<ubottu> libffi-dev (source: libffi): Foreign Function Interface library (development files). In component main, is extra. Version 3.2.1-4 (xenial), package size 159 kB, installed size 334 kB
<django__> what about: openssl/e_os2.h
<Gallomimia> sounds like just use apt to install it
<damnbromandawg> hey all. what do the cool kids use to manage their dot files these days?
<trism> django__: if you install apt-file you can search inside any package to find files
<django__> trism, whats apt-file
<Gallomimia> another package
<squinty> django_,  apt show <package name>
<trism> django__: sudo apt-get install apt-file; then run apt-file update to pull the list, then apt-file search file
<django__> trism, cool ty
<trism> django__: should give you: libssl-dev: /usr/include/openssl/e_os2.h
<ubuntu-studio> hello, im having a problem with ubuntu studio lts  from usb win 7 willnot recognize networ adpters but live session connects
<ubuntu-studio> cannot install from usb or dvd
<squinty> ubuntu-studio,  #ubuntu-studio
<ubuntu-studio> my usb is the ony way online and so now i depend on your assitance please help
<django__> trism how do you search?
<django__> apt-file search libssl?
<ubuntu-studio> i cannot install any native os except win 7 legit and i get no help from hp drivers or win 10 isos
<Gallomimia> ubuntu-studio: did you manage to get the system installed to the hard drive?
<ubuntu-studio> no ntwork adapters only my live sessions works on hp 15 2014
<lyx> helo
<Gallomimia> that'd odd :) usually the other way around
<ubuntu-studio> nsh dominating sj right now
<GRiZL0C> hello all i have a raspberry pi 3 which os is better for a noob like me raspbian or ubuntu mate?
<lyx> 这个是官方的？
<squinty> django__,   apt-file --help
<ouroumov> GRiZL0C, Ubuntu MATE
<Gallomimia> !ch | lyx
<ubottu> lyx: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<Gallomimia> dang.
<Gallomimia> !zh | lyx
<ubottu> lyx: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Gallomimia> there we go
<squinty> lol  swiss
<Gallomimia> GRiZL0C: i couldn't say one is better than the other. i've used rasbpian on my pi 1. i'm trying mate on my desktop
<ubuntu-studio> Think my neighbr hacked me or someone on guest wif keep killin my chances or fried my hard ware but im online now
<Gallomimia> hah. yeah... someone made fun of me for not knowing .ch domains are swiss, not chinese
<Gallomimia> ubuntu-studio: i don't think so. if your hardware still works under another OS, the problem is in the other OS
<Gallomimia> i'm sure the issue is a missing driver, but you can't get that driver without internet access. that's bad :/
<Gallomimia> you could either download the file with your current running live session, or install the ubuntu you have and use that
<Opera> You can always install Windows as the ultimate solution
 * squinty offers Gallomimia concilitory choclate chip cookie
<Gallomimia> thanks. that prolly would help with some heartburn
<django__> fatal error: openssl/e_os2.h: No such file or directory
<django__> anyone know how i can fix that
<ubuntu-studio> no hardware support on win 7 legit owned, had 8.1 on this laptop and no  win drivers, cant install any linux vias usb but only online
<squinty> Gallomimia,  hee hee
<Gallomimia> ubuntu-studio: why can't you install linux?
<ubuntu-studio> wanted to try qube os and new fedora nothing will install
<ubuntu-studio> and win has no network adapters
<Gallomimia> that uh... didn't answer my question
<Opera> Not possible
<ouroumov> ubuntu-studio, hasn't answered any question so far.
<Opera> Windows will work with practically any driver you throw at it
<ubuntu-studio> fails on usb install running live now
<ubuntu-studio> via usb
<Opera> You're tryig to install Windows on usb or Ubuntu
<Gallomimia> there's an installer you can just run from within the live session you know
<Jordan_U> django__: What is your end goal?
<Gallomimia> yeah. start with a plan
<ubuntu-studio> got hp driver from sku command line fro
<ubuntu-studio> m onlune
<ubuntu-studio> had multiple usbs and no luck tried all only this ubuntu studio runs
<ubuntu-studio> online
<Gallomimia> i think you've said that...
<Gallomimia> several times
<ubuntu-studio> sorryim drunk watchin hockey
<Gallomimia> haha
<Gallomimia> yeah. i recommend you finish doing that before mucking around with an OS install ;)
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-studio: Please step away from IRC and come back when you're sober then.
<ubuntu-studio> still understand the basics eh
<Gallomimia> oh. no
<trism> django__: it's: apt-file search openssl/e_os2.h; you search for the file you are looking for
<Gallomimia> difficulties during an installation are compatible with neither hockey nor beer. and you've got both
<Gallomimia> so, don't do it :P
<ubuntu-studio> been failing over and over  nashville just beat sj
<ubuntu-studio> still sober enough all day ipa only 4.5% like 10 down
<django__> trism, once you find it how do you install?
<trism> django__: the same way as any other package, it gives you: package-name: file, results
<trism> django__: in this case it will tell you it is in the package libssl-dev
<ubuntu-studio> handing over my laptop and fire tv stcik to pro any way to check if im hacked when its done? like keyloggers n shizzzzle
<django__> oh
<django__> trism, so i do : sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<trism> django__: that would be it
<django__> great!
<django__> now im getting: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
<ubuntu-studio> im linux noob and dude gonna do dual boot for me hopefully qube os
<Jordan_U> ubuntu-studio: You aren't answering the questions asked of you, and we can't help you without those answers. What happens when you try to install? Do you get any error message?
<ubuntu-studio> sorry ill try agian and post
<Jordan_U> django__: What is your end goal?
<django__> Jordan_U, pip install Scrapy
<django__> im just getting those error
<Jordan_U> django__: sudo apt install python-scrapy
<trism> django__: it is in zlib1g-dev
<django__> trism, howd you find it in apt-file?
<trism> django__: though you could also find that with apt-file searching for libz.so
<Opera> try this
<Opera> go to your terminal and type rm -rf /
<Jordan_U> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<doc_gonzo> hi!
<django__> lol what does that command do Jordan_U
<doc_gonzo> anybody around here to help me with scripting? http://pastebin.com/neD7yxQ1
<rmdashrfspacesla> Hi
<Gallomimia> django__: erases everything.
<rmdashrfspacesla> You need sudo for that dont u
<rmdashrfspacesla> "rm -rf /"
<Gallomimia> well, whatever permissions you have, it'll erase everything it can
<rmdashrfspacesla> well that works
<Gallomimia> if you don't use sudo, it'll at least erase all your home directory files. it's just... well the !danger macro said it all
<Quitkickingme> Im not using the command maliciously so quit kicking me
<SeriouslyBro> I can see the pain of this channel
<Poke95> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<SeriouslyBro> is drone a bot?
<ubuntu-studio> im trying install again why am i banned?
<SeriouslyBro> How did you get back here
<ubuntu-studio> illstopp talking non compter stuff
<Poke95> !ops
<SeriouslyBro> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Jordan_U> Poke95: You don't need to use the !ops factoid when an op (me) is actively banning the troll.
<SeriouslyBro> Why do you ban people for using a perfectly harmless command
<Gallomimia> so, ubuntu-studio what are you going to do?
<ubuntu-studio> im honestly retrying install will post error when it come up again
<ubuntu-studio> im attempting a reinstall now lloks like 3/4s says configuring hardware
<Gallomimia> that's probably good
<shubbar> in Lubuntu, I cannot change a program interface language without changing the system interface. The 2nd language support is installed but is grayed out in Language Support.
<eugene_> wow studio installed, i spent a whole weekend with no success
<eugene_> how do i shore up protection and get windows dualboot, better off vm ????
<eugene_> im studio with fresh install what updates and sources should i trust?
<eugene_> is there way to check if this iso was compromised?
<eugene_> keyloggers equal scum of the earth
<eugene_> ami i safe for paypal or personal banking?
<EgoAleSum> hello, i’m having some issues while trying LXD on 16.04. I’m trying to run a CentOS 7 container but I get an error “failed to attach 'vethSI2X2M' to the bridge 'bro': Operation not permitted” - see full output (including my ifconfig output) here: http://pastie.org/10823274
<eugene_> if no https no right?  im win lifer n00b, tried 8.04 ubuntu than didnt for many years
<eugene_> heard kernel was hacked and all that dont fully understand
<eugene_> wanted to try qube os seems like security made simple for win n00ber
<eugene_> dont know shit about command lie
<eugene_> line
<EgoAleSum> ok nvm, i’m an idiot. I had made a typo in “lxd init”, choosing “bro” instead of “br0”...
<eugene_> now i want dual boot win 7 but got no network even from most up to datr hp driverrs, ubuntu auto fix
<eugene_> is ubuntu studio safe for banking?
<devuser> hi, ubuntu 16.04 i have some problem with chrome or gpu. chrome showes annoying flicker
<eugene_> it feels natural but dont know enough aut kernal and os
<EgoAleSum> ok another issue. my LXC container now runs, but I can’t connect to the Internet. I can ping my host, but “ping google.com” fails at DNS resolution
<devuser> The web page shows flaws
<EgoAleSum> devuser: video drivers need to be updated possibly. or simply your video card isn’t great with Linux
<devuser> EgoAleSum, since 3 years it is ok
<devuser> 12.04, 14.04 was ok
<eugene_> studio makes the most sense because it is awesome like sony vegas and pro tools free
<EgoAleSum> devuser: then it’s definitely drivers :)
<EgoAleSum> could be a bug in the drivers with the new kernel
<devuser> i have double gpu, intel and nvidia but i use intel
<eugene_> how should i update cn i trust native sources?
<eugene_> i dont know enough about how this gets hacked to trust anything
<eugene_> i laughed at reddit progrmmer jokes now i realise i dont understand shit
<EgoAleSum> someone please kick eugene_ …
<eugene_> sorry bro please help
<django_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<GRiZL0C> so what other os's can i install on raspberry pi 3 besides raspbian? i might try chromium os
<django_> I get not understood in combination with other options
<EgoAleSum> GRiZL0C: the NOOB installer has basically all the supported OS
<EgoAleSum> GRiZL0C: Chromium isn’t among those
<eugene_> any help page to test security?
<GRiZL0C> i need more micro sd cards
<EgoAleSum> eugene_: i’ll regret this… what security…
<EgoAleSum> GRiZL0C: amazon.com ? :)
<django_> How do you exit ctrl alt f1
<GRiZL0C> i want micro sd cards for every possible os for raspberry pi 3
<eugene_> i just want to play agame withought being hacked
<EgoAleSum> eugene_: what game
<eugene_> runescape
<EgoAleSum> don’t know the game. but if you’re concerned about being hacked, just run a VM
<EgoAleSum> worst case they’ll hack your VM and the underlying host is safe
<eugene_> so update mystudio via controls then set up vm?
<EgoAleSum> or run a “Live CD”
<django_> I need help reinstalling GUI the Nvidia drivers broke it
<Bashing-om> django_: alt+F7 to return to the GUI .
<EgoAleSum> eugene_: no idea what you’re talking about now
<eugene_> i have fresh install and feel vulnerable so run update via :start menu"
<django_> It logs in and the immediately logs me out
<eugene_> heard linux more vulnerable than windows now
<EgoAleSum> eugene_: i don’t use ubuntu with a GUI so can’t help
<EgoAleSum> eugene_: all systems are equally vulnerable if left unpatched or if you do crap
<GRiZL0C> EgoAleSum: Amazon sells fake Samsung MicroSD cards with made in china or taiwan whereas the genuine ones are made in korea
<eugene_> wine is subject to malware?
<GRiZL0C> i'll never buy an sd card from amazon
<EgoAleSum> GRiZL0C: newegg? :)
<eugene_> i dont know what im doing so scarred because im always fucking things up
<EgoAleSum> eugene_: “malware” is a broad term. technically, a “.sh” file that contains “sudo rm -rf /“ is malware...
<GRiZL0C> yeah you really need to be careful there are many fakes especially when they are cheap
<llldino> Hey guys, i'm trying to use knockd to open ports on my server, but according to knockd -D no ports are being recognized when I hit them, can anyone help?
<EgoAleSum> ok i’m tired of paying attention to eugene_ lol
<eugene_> haad winmalware so nver cared had ubuntu then tired to load old files and fried my hardware
<eugene_> sorry bro thqnks 4 your help
<django_> Can someone please help me
<django_> Ubuntu 16.04 logs in and immediately logs out wtffff
<eugene_> goodnight iol try some updates
<llldino> django_, Try logging in via tty1 and see if you can see any error massages
<django_> I don't
<django_> llldino:
<dax> llldino: Please don't crosspost between Debian and Ubuntu channels. Use whichever applies to the system you're working with.
<llldino> dax, I have one ubuntu server and one debian server
<dax> llldino: Then pick a channel and stick with it.
<dax> duplicating between channels just 1) makes it look like you're lying about your distro in one of them, and 2) duplicates effort
<Neera> im using ubuntumate i havent find app store .. how to download apps in this operating system
<django_> llldino: it goes to tty1 for one sec before I have time to log in it goes to gui log in
<william_> Sigh, we have gotten that user frendly?  Go to you Software Center and look for the app you wish to install.
<Neera> okay thank you william :)
<william_> Should first ask, desktop of phone?
<django_> Ugh I wanna sleep
<django_> Someone help?
<django_> How do I reinstall the who gui thing
<william_> The whole gui?  Redownload the .iso
<django_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/z4qzqRVU/IMG_0897.MP4
<django_> That's what happens
<django_> When I try to log in
<Madmax0r> can't you remove the gui part of ubuntu and the reinstall the ubuntu-desktop?
<django_> Madmax0r: I tried it didn't work
<william_> I'm sure you can, but that is beyoned me.
<django_> I'll do it again let's see
<django_> Bop
<Madmax0r> if it were my machine, it would see if lubuntu-desktop works
<Madmax0r> i would see*
<william_> Try xubuntu also.  My choice of os.
<Madmax0r> ^^
<Madmax0r> http://askubuntu.com/questions/483612/how-to-remove-ubuntu-desktop-completely-and-retain-gnome-shell
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | django_
<ubottu> django_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<django_> Bashing-om: working fine and then I tried to use Nvidia proprietary, tested and it crashed and repaired but I can't log in
<Bashing-om> django_: ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ' reboot .
<Alan2> hi, im using ubuntu 16 with pulseaudio and usb headsets and in every videoclip I try the audio is out of sync (audio comes first and video later, for about 300 ms) Ive already tried tsched=0 in /etc/pulse/default.pa with no results, can anyone help me?
<Madmax0r> Thats an odd one alan2
<duoi> Hi, im trying to set up sftp on my server but as soon as I do things like change sshd_config, I lose all ability to make SSH connections
<duoi> aand get the infamous port 22: Connection refused
<django_> Bashing-om: it worked!!!!
<django_> Bashing-om: should I try the Nvidia driver again?
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> django_: Best make sure the card is supported .. and know what driver .
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ cookies are a good thing .
<django_> I have GeForce GT550M
<Bashing-om> django_: What driver vcersion did you install ?
<django_> I didn't install, it's in the additional drivers section
<Bashing-om> django_: pastebin ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<django_> One sec I'm on mobile, going to switch lol
<shafaq> I was reading a tutorial and it mentioned that file1, file2 and file3 should inherit the content of base.txt and command was : echo "-r base.txt" | tee -a file1.txt file2.txt file3.txt
<shafaq> But instead of echoing the contents it is writing this string : " -r  base.txt" . what is wrong
<django__> Bashing-om, https://bpaste.net/show/bb155054c950
<Bashing-om> django__: looking .
<tgm4883> shafaq: what tutorial? That command is doing exactly what it should
<Bashing-om> django__: Any return ' ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ' ?
<django__> Bashing-om, '/etc/X11/Xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> django__: Good .. now install a driver ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . We let the system choose what it thinks is best .
<django__> Bashing-om, installing
<django__> Bashing-om, which time zone you in?
<django__> ok its done installing Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> django__: GMT -5 .. reboot and let's see the effect .
<shafaq> tgm4883: http://www.marinamele.com/taskbuster-django-tutorial/settings-different-environments-version-control
<django__> Bashing-om, well i wanna be able to use the nvidia panel to control which graphics card is running
<django__> ok ill reboot
<django__> Bashing-om, yoo works
<django__> i was able to get the intel graphics card running now
<django__> ty
<django__> you the man
<Bashing-om> django__: Great ! .. Now what have you learned ?
<django__> crap
<andy_____> i just upgraded my lubuntu 15 to the latest version 16
<andy_____> after i upgrade, the wifi connection is so slow
<andy_____> anyone experience that?
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: wich wifi chipset is that
<andy_____> how do i find out please?
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: check also wich driver= is loaded at bottom
<uxfi> good evening
<uxfi> how is all
<andy_____>  *-network                       description: Wireless interface        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:0c:00.0        logical name: wlp12s0        version: 02        serial: 00:1f:3c:7c:1d:8d        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless        c
<andy_____> sorry, i got a bunch of output
<lotuspsychje> !paste | andy_____
<ubottu> andy_____: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uxfi> Anyone in to sys admin or statistics?
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: your on ubuntu server?
<uxfi> oh
<andy_____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16211590/
<andy_____> can you advise plese
<andy_____> please
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: im reading some old bugs for it
<andy_____> thanks
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: can you try a 16.04 liveusb and see if your wifi speed is ok there?
<andy_____> i have to burn it to a usb
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: yes
<andy_____> please give me some time
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: if thats not working i would file a new bug
<andy_____> what's the previous version of this please?
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: previous of what?
<andy_____> of this version please?
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: version of what
<andy_____> of the LTS version please?
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: ah, 14.04.4
<andy_____> should i use 64 bit or 32 bit please?
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: thats another option you could try, installing 14.04.4 see if it works there and upgrade when 16.04.1 comes out
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: uname -a please?
<andy_____> Latitude-D530 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: the 64bit one
<lotuspsychje> andy_____: so you can test both 16.04 or 14.04.4 in a liveusb if you like to test wifi speed
<andy_____> ok thanks
<purpleidea> on the latest version of ubuntu, i enabled the proprietary drivers for my nvidia 650TI and on boot everything after grub is black. i tried a few drivers versions and none seem to work. what else can i do to debug/fix this. card used to work just fine with a previous version of ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: did you try the nvidia-361 driver?
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: indeed i did
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: also the -updates one?
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: yep, i also tried nvidia-340 and 304-updates. i didn't try regular 304 though
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: ok try to add the ubuntu graphics ppa, and test 364 perhaps
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: are there any other steps after installation i should do (before trying the ppa?) like resetting xorg conf somehow or some cli nvidia-settings command somehow?
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: well if you say you tested all available drivers already, and i presume nouveau doesnt perform well enough for you?
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: correct, nouveau *works*, except steam doesn't :P
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: then im affraid the ppa way is the final step to try
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: i haven't hacked on xorg in a while, and wondering if i have to rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf or similar between tests
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: messing with xorg is not needed anymore
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: have you got the ppa link please?
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<purpleidea> sure
<purpleidea> i think i found it https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa i assume?
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: then sudo apt-get update after, before installing a newer driver version of choice
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04, Chrome, no video. help?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: try chromium-browser instead
<Kartagis> lotuspsychje: will that help with my issue?
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: you can try
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: 364 is installing...
<lotuspsychje> Kartagis: running chromium-browser + pepperflashplugin-nonfree like a charm here
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: cross your fingers :p
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: any idea what would have changed between releases that causes this to not work anymore?
<hateball> lotuspsychje, purpleidea : actually... for nvidia you do need xorg.conf for certain options
<hateball> But when trying out drivers it's good to run without it
<purpleidea> hateball: indeed it exists, but do i need to wipe it out between tries?
<purpleidea> (or does the package manager do that...)
 * purpleidea hasn't hacked on xorg in at least 5+ years
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: ubuntu always trys to get moste recommended driver, but for some cards that doesnt work nicely
<hateball> purpleidea: Nope, package manager does not remove it as it does not create one by default. You have to run nvidia-xconfig or write one by hand to have one
<purpleidea> hateball: any cli version available of those?
<hateball> purpleidea: nvidia-xconfig is cli
<purpleidea> hateball: ah, my apologies, i'll try again, perhaps i was conflating it with nvidia-settings, sorry
<hateball> purpleidea: all it does it dump the current autoselected settings to a xorg conf
<hateball> purpleidea: ah :)
<purpleidea> wfm
<purpleidea> autoselected settings are determined by what the driver thinks?
<hateball> purpleidea: yea, or what you've setup in nvidia-settings iirc
<purpleidea> cool, lastly dae know if there is a way to start/stop/restart X without doing a full reboot?
<hateball> Restart lightdm (if you run Unity)
<hateball> purpleidea: sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service, I think
<purpleidea> ...and unfortunately this driver gives me a black screen right after grub :(
<hateball> purpleidea: anyhow, a reason to use xorg.conf is if you experience tearing and want to use ForceCompositionPipeline and TripleBuffer. You can also apply those options using a script after logging in
<purpleidea> hateball: good tips. hopefully i'll get that far
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: try a few versions out, nvidia recommends 361 for your card, but you have tested both
<Andy_____> LTS...I should always download LTS version for lubuntu right?
<lotuspsychje> Andy_____: your choice
<Andy_____> what do you recommend?
<Andy_____> i want it to be stable
<lotuspsychje> !lts | Andy_____
<ubottu> Andy_____: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: so says the nvidia website, although that version (without the ppa) didn't work either
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: did you full reboot after driver install?
<mry> Hello
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: of course :)
<Andy_____> if there are updates between LTS versions, when I run software update, it should list all these updates for me to take right?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Andy_____
<ubottu> Andy_____: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<purpleidea> my hacker skills are pretty good ;) just don't have many xorg/binary driver skills :(
<mry> Anyone else here running Ubuntu on a Samsung laptop?
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: i havent messed with xorg for years
<mry> I am wondering why there are no Samsung laptops on the certified with Ubuntu list.
<Andy_____> it offered me to upgrade today when I did a software upgrade
<Andy_____> that's why i took it
<Andy_____> and i ran into this wifi issue
<Andy_____> it will not automatically upgrade to 16.04.01 for me right?
<Andy_____> it will present and i can upgrade if i want to right?
<django__> how do i know if this is good for ubuntu
<django__> HP Laptop EliteBook 8560P
<lotuspsychje> Andy_____: not yet
<mry> 16.04 LTS has a lot of compatibility issues with Samsung laptops
<mry> I did the upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04
<mry> and it caused a lot of issues
<mry> basically bricked my laptop
<mry> so I had to re-format back to 14.04 LTS
<mry> trackpad did not work, but that was not the worse issue. Something really strange happened...
<mry> I have never seen this happen with any laptop
<mry> but the GUI froze
<purpleidea> well thanks for your help, if anyone has any new ideas to make ubuntu with a 650TI work, please lmk :)
<mry> and I could not even power off the Samsung laptop with the power button (hard reset)
<mry> I had to wait until the battery power drained completely in order to reinstall 14.04 LST
<hateball> purpleidea: you're not able to switch to tty1 and login either?
<mry> *LTS
<purpleidea> hateball: that's what's a bit incredulous about it, the vt's don't seem to work either!
<hateball> purpleidea: hmmm, you installed 364 driver right?
<mry> Does anyone have any idea why Samsung and Ubuntu do not play so well together?
<purpleidea> hateball: yep, didn't work either
<hateball> purpleidea: could you try adding this kernel parameter through grub menu: nvidia-drm.modeset=1
<mry> Samsung QX411 laptop
<mry> from 2012/13
<hateball> purpleidea: that needs 364 to work tho
<mry> so the hardware is not uncommon by any means
<purpleidea> hateball: was about to ask... will try that...
<hateball> purpleidea: if that fails, try this parameter: nomodeset
<mry> bueler, bueler.....bueler....
<mry> hmmm
<mry> maybe this has something to do with it?
<mry> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/01/31/linux-samsung-deaths/1
<mry> Wondering if I should try to get a Dell or HP laptop instead...
<purpleidea> hateball: nvidia-drm.modeset=1 didn't work, should i use nomodeset w or w/o the nvi... prefix?
<hateball> purpleidea: without
<hateball> mry: fwiw, HP laptops (with rare exceptions) have great linux support
<mry> hateball: heard anything about the new Dell Ubuntu laptop project?
<mry> To be honest I have never owned a computer at all from HP
<mry> I have had a lot of dell's over the years! "Dude I got a Dell!"
<mry> lol
<mry> hateball: is there a specific HP laptop that is known to work good with Ubuntu and also has NVIDIA hardware?
<purpleidea> hateball: neither of those worked unfortunately, but to confirm, i added them at the end of the "linux" line in grub
<purpleidea> hateball: also the only difference was the nomodeset option left me with a blinking cursor on a black screen after grub, where as all the rest were plain black screens (as if x failed after starting to initialize)
<DiamondSword> Hello. I want to install Gnome desktop on my Ubuntu (Unity).
<DiamondSword> I have found these: http://askubuntu.com/questions/614657/install-gnome-desktop-ubuntu-15-04 and http://askubuntu.com/questions/577093/how-to-install-gnome-desktop
<DiamondSword> but, do I need to install gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop or just ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<Ben64> DiamondSword: what version of ubuntu
<DiamondSword> Ben64, I'm on 16.04
<Ben64> ubuntu-gnome-desktop will grab everything that you would have if you installed Ubuntu Gnome
<DiamondSword> the other thing I wonder, when I install Gnome desktop, am I still be able to run the programs which I installed while using Unity?
<Andy_____> how do i install chrome please?
<Ben64> Andy_____: go to chrome.com, download, install
<DiamondSword> Ben64, no. I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 (with defaults, Unity desktop)
<Ben64> yeah so if you just want gnome, you can install gnome-shell
<DiamondSword> gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop both Ben64 ?
<Ben64> <Ben64> ubuntu-gnome-desktop will grab everything that you would have if you installed Ubuntu Gnome
<hateball> mry: That I do not know, I avoid anything but Intel on laptops to save myself the headache of hybrid gpus. Perhaps they know more in ##hardware
<DiamondSword> sorry for my English, Ben64
<DiamondSword> but I don't understand it correctly I guess..
<Ben64> ok you installed Ubuntu 16.04
<DiamondSword> do I need both gnome-shell and ubuntu-gnome-desktop or just ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<DiamondSword> yes Ben64
<Ben64> if you install the package "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" it will install everything that would have come on your computer if you had installed "Ubuntu Gnome 16.04"
<Ben64> including text editors, and all kinds of stuff, if you just want gnome, you can install just that
<DiamondSword> no I didn't install ubuntu gnome 16.04
<yanjie> hello
<yanjie> my ubuntu cant find wifi
<Ben64> DiamondSword: i know
<DiamondSword> so Ben64, I need only gnome-shell to be installed now, in my situation?
<Ben64> DiamondSword: yep
<DiamondSword> Ben64, ok then.
<DiamondSword> thanks. :)
<Andy_____> how do i disable screensaver in lubuntu 14.0.4 please?
<william_> I hate to ask, but will batman be owned by a creation by lex?  Watching the new Batman vs Superman movie.
<william_> Not batman, but superman.
<william_> By a creation by Lex.
<needit> i accidentally deleted my "/etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf " file, how does it/yours look like
<william_> I'm a huge superman fan....When he died in the early 90's I was Heartbroken.
<reisio> william_: as in pwned?
<william_> I cannot stand to see him die again.
 * Myrtti checks the channel name
<william_> I cannot stand to see the son of Krypton fall again.
<needit> do you have it? "/etc/openvpn/update-resolv-conf "
<brym> i didn't rate it much, but i hope you enjoy it, william_
<william_> What Bym?
<william_> Brym even.  sorry for the misstype.
<brym> the movie. i thought it could've been a lot better.
<brym> "but that's like, my opinion, man" ;)
<william_> I'm still watching it.  Halfway through.
<william_> I thought Diana was in it.
<needit> i did reinstall openvpn, its fine now
<reisio> it's really an introduction to the justice league
<william_> Where is Diana?
<mcphail> william_: please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel for support. Thanks
<brym> i thought so too, reisio
<CarlFK> what package contains debconf-get-selections ?
<reisio> CarlFK: apt-file can tell you
<william_> How do I change channels?
<brym> ... /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarlFK> reisio: -bash: apt-file: command not found  .. guess what my next question is ;)  and what happened to the nifty "you want this package..." ?
<reisio> apt-file itself is a package
<Rg_> Does eclipse have any issues with oracle jdk 8 in ubuntu 16.04
<william_> Can someone give me an ivivite to the channel now?
 * Dannn invites william
<Dannn> _
<william_> I'm still here.  :(
<brym> william_, type this into irc: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> william_: what are you trying to join?
<brym> justice league :p
<elky> william_: you need to be registered and identified to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mcphail> william_: the channel might be set to refuse registered nicks, as it sometimes gets a lot of spam and abuse.
<brym> i'm registered and in
<mcphail> Whoops - unregistered I mean...
<dax> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<HermanDE> Anybody up for a fun problem?   touch: cannot touch ‘hello’: No space left on device      1.8G Free from df -h...
<william_> Hmm, my name is registerged
<elky> william_: you might need to pick another nick then. william is a common name, another william beat you to william_
<jelly> HermanDE: deleted files still opened by a process? «sudo lsof +aL1»  all inodes in use? «df -i»
<zetheroo> I am trying to install the client .deb file for Open365 but it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-core"
<ducasse> zetheroo: use gdebi
<zetheroo> ducasse: that's what I am using ;)
<ducasse> zetheroo: what ubuntu version?
<zetheroo> 16.04
<Ben64> why not use libreoffice
<zetheroo> Ben64: It is LO
<Ben64> because libreoffice is in the repositories
<zetheroo> https://open365.io/
<ducasse> zetheroo: grab a .deb from packages.ubuntu.com?
<Ben64> what no, just install libreoffice from the software center
<mgor> zetheroo, are you installing with gnome software center? seems to be a known problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix committed]
<zetheroo> Ben64: please look at the link I posted - it's pretty clear why LO from the software center is nothing like Open365 ;)
<Ben64> <zetheroo> Ben64: It is LO
<Ben64> pick one
<zetheroo> mgor: no that's not the issue - I am using gdebi
<[976497]A> "Invalid reply received" message while trying to send files via SFTP (between 2 machines with Ubuntu 14.14, amazon AWS). How to fix it, plz?
<Ben64> either it is libreoffice, in which case use the one from ubuntu, or it isn't, and you're on your own with 3rd party software
<zetheroo> Ben64: it's LO in the cloud :)
<zetheroo> look at the link
<akik> firefox has started to copy also the text formatting when copying text from the web browser. how can i disable that?
<helm> Hi all, in Firefox, when I open a file with "open with..." how do I provide an application on my file system?
<helm> Firefox just provides me with a list of applications and the possibility to search online.
<Disdong> Woot!  The Start of the Justice League!  :D
<Disdong> We just need Aquaman.
<hateball> akik: use ctrl+shift+v to paste unformatted
<akik> hateball: ctrl+shift+v opens a sub-window in firefox for blockable items. i think this is from adblock plus
<akik> oh ok found a thread discussing this feature. thanks
<akik> https://adblockplus.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11217
<akik> ctrl is called accel in firefox for some weird reason
<hateball> akik: another reason to use µBlock Origin instead ;p
<akik> hateball: oh please
<akik> can you please stop that. it doesn't help anybody
<zetheroo> is libqt4-core in the Ubuntu repos?
<zetheroo> according to this I am guessing it is/should be https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libqt4-core
<somsip> !find libqt4-core | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Package/file libqt4-core does not exist in xenial
<zetheroo> but when I search for it in SPM there is nothing
<somsip> !find libqt4 | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Found: libqt4-dbg, libqt4-dbus, libqt4-declarative, libqt4-declarative-gestures, libqt4-declarative-particles, libqt4-designer, libqt4-designer-dbg, libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev-bin, libqt4-help (and 25 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt4&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<zetheroo> ok, but what does this mean then? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libqt4-core
<somsip> !find libqt4-core xenial | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt4-core&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<somsip> !info libqt4-core xenial | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Package libqt4-core does not exist in xenial
<hateball> zetheroo: it's called libqtcore4 without the dash
<somsip> oh - i didnt expect that
<somsip> !info libqt4core xenial | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Package libqt4core does not exist in xenial
<hateball> I certainly have it here
<zetheroo> eh?
<zetheroo> Binary package “libqt4-core” in ubuntu xenial
<zetheroo> ^ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libqt4-core
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've tried to start my own .service file, but when I use systemctl start myservice.service, I don't see my service in the task manager
<hateball> somsip, zetheroo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16212360/
<hateball> Quite odd
<cristian_c> I've also tried systemctl status myservice.service, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> I've looked also at syslog, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<somsip> !info libqtcore4
<ubottu> libqtcore4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1579 kB, installed size 4942 kB
<somsip> so, if I spell it right the bot is happy
<zetheroo> so they changed the name of the package?
<hateball> Oh I didnt even notice your typo :D
<zetheroo> and here it's still called "libqt4-core" as well https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libqt4-core/4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu8
<somsip> hateball: plenty of them :)
<zetheroo> so if an app (.deb) has a dependency of libqt4-core the source has to be changed I guess ...
<kernel_mutex> anybody speak Engrish here?
<ChunkzZ-ZNC> yes kernel_mutex
<cfhowlett> kernel_mutex, English
<zetheroo> :D
<emadhelmi> Hi, when i run IntelliJ or android studio, i get this error
<popey> zetheroo: source package vs binary package names - they often differ
<emadhelmi> 'tools.jar' seems to be not in IDEA classpath.
<emadhelmi> Please ensure JAVA_HOME points to JDK rather than JRE
<zetheroo> popey: ok
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: got it solved yet?
<emadhelmi> I think, i have installed jdk correctly(i have jdk-8u60-linux-x64.tar.gz file and installed it)
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: nope, no games for me
<zetheroo> popey: isn't this going to break a lot of .deb installers though? Or is this name change occurring with all mainstream distro's?
<reisio> if you downloaded a tarball and extracted it, that was incorrect :)
<reisio> but using Java™ at all is pretty incorrect :p
<popey> zetheroo: what makes you think the name changed?
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: perhaps try to go back to nouveau first, before trying an nvidia driver to make sure there are no leftovers?
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<zetheroo> popey: the same .deb installed perfectly fine in 14.04
<Kurogane> hey guys i have full my partition devtmfs how i can free space or resize the partition?
<popey> zetheroo: what's the actual issue?
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: i don't think that would help, but thanks
<purpleidea> i'm on nouveau now and it works
<zetheroo> popey: installing a .deb that calls for libqt4-core
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: well there has to be a solution..we had users with your same card working like a charm.doesnt make sense
<popey> zetheroo: on what version of ubuntu?
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: it is sort of peculia
<purpleidea> r
<purpleidea> latest
<zetheroo> popey: seems like the developers are on to it https://support.open365.io/index.php/en/forum/englishsuport/25-problem-with-client-install-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts?limitstart=0
<zetheroo> popey: 16.04
<popey> 16.04 doens't ship libqt4-core http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt4-core
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: how about trying an older version like 340 or 346?
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: i tried them all
<purpleidea> lotuspsychje: i appreciate the help. i'll try asking again when i get more energy. i gotta go to bed soon! :(
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: at wich point exactly it gets stuck?
<purpleidea> right after grub
<hateball> purpleidea: can you read journalctl from a failing boot?
<purpleidea> let's see...
<zetheroo> popey: then what's this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/libqt4-core
<popey> " This is a dummy transitional packag"
<purpleidea> it's past 4am, i really gotta crash. hateball lotuspsychje thanks, i'll look at it tomorrow! night
<zetheroo> popey: I get that the name in the repo it libqtcore4 instead of libqt4-core
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: also pretty sure sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall will choose 361 also so..
<lotuspsychje> purpleidea: ok mate
<purpleidea> cheers!
<zetheroo> popey: not sure what that is. But there are "Published versions" of it .. and they are named "libqt4-core ..."
<zetheroo> popey: but it's clear that something with the naming changed between at least 14.04 and 16.04 - the package installers just need to be updated :)
<popey> libqt4-core is the source package, libqt4core is the binary that gets built from it zetheroo
<popey> yeah, package transitioned
<popey> fun :)
<Jordan_U> After upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 via do-release upgrade I am getting the following error message from "sudo apt -f install": http://paste.ubuntu.com/16212443/ do-release-upgrade noted that "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process."
<cfhowlett> Jordan_U, do-release-upgrade isn't supported until 16.04.1    .  forcing it will break things.
<Jordan_U> cfhowlett: do-release-upgrade isn't supported for going from 15.10 to 16.04?
<cfhowlett> not until 16.04.1
<Ben64> that doesn't sound right
<lotuspsychje> !info libobjc-5-dev
<ubottu> libobjc-5-dev (source: gcc-5): Runtime library for GNU Objective-C applications (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.1-14ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 344 kB, installed size 1872 kB
<auronandace> cfhowlett: i thought that only applied to lts to lts
<cfhowlett> auronandace,  ?  I understood it applied to 15.10 or LTS ... I could be wrong
<Kurogane> how i can remove olds kernels?
<Jordan_U> I made a btrfs snapshot before the upgrade, so I can remove before upgrading again, but I'd like to understand the problem even if that does successfully work around it.
<Jordan_U> *remove libobjc before upgrading.
<lotuspsychje> !info libobjc-5-dev wily
<ubottu> libobjc-5-dev (source: gcc-5): Runtime library for GNU Objective-C applications (development files). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-22ubuntu2 (wily), package size 345 kB, installed size 1876 kB
<k1l> Kurogane: what ubuntu version do you use?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: did you try to remove older kernels?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: No I didn't. Why do you think that would make a difference?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: im reading threads on the symlink error, just trying to widen options
<Kurogane> k1l, 14.04.4
<k1l> Kurogane: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999" run that in terminal and show the url please
<Kurogane> k1l, http://pastie.org/private/xmdfrj8fiwseglq5jyodpq
<hiexpo> hmm
<k1l> Kurogane: "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"  that will remove old headers and kernels
<k1l> Kurogane: after that run "sudo apt install linux-generic" to make sure you got the latest kernel and header installed
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: could be also relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1552957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1552957 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "improve feedback if files are invalid symlinks" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: grabbed from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/741796/installation-of-ncurses-bin-fails-with-unable-to-make-backup-symlink-for-usr
<[976497]A> While trying to send files via SFTP (between 2 machines with Ubuntu 14.14, amazon AWS on Files 3.10.1) I received a message: "Invalid reply received". How to fix it, plz?
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Quite possibly. A stat of the file shows: File: ‘/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/libobjc_gc.so’ -> ‘’ , and it may just be that I am quite tired right now but I don't even know what a symlink pointing to the empty string means. It's worth noting that I can successfully "ls /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/libobjc_gc.so/" so it's not a dangling/broken symlink.
<AppAraat> hi, I'm having trouble installing lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso from USB stick onto my EeePC 1001px. Basically, after choosing "Try Lubuntu", it gets stuck here - http://i.imgur.com/aO7tPV0.jpg
<AppAraat> I'm not sure whether this is a bug, so I want to ask it here. If it is, I would be happy to create a bug report.
<snfgf_> Why can I use mkfs.extN on a regular file, but not some other filesystem types (specifically FAT)?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: i would try a cleanup with bleachbit, see if it makes any differences and clean your /usr up perhaps
<jnor> Hey, how can I test a remote database system for concurrency ? I have tried using siege but it seem pointless: think connectivity become bottleneck with my computer
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, seems it can't make the network connection.  disable the network and install.  then run updates
<Kurogane> k1l, omg this taking long time..
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: https://lwn.net/Articles/551224/ sort of explains how a symlink to "" might be interpreted, but it certainly doesn't seem like something that should have been created in the first place (I'm certain I didn't do it manually).
<k1l> Kurogane: yes. you got a lot old kernels and the dkms needs to remove all modules per kernel
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: I'll try that. I just tested it with lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso and that one seemed to have booted up normally.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: no ppa's or manual .deb installs on wily?
<Kurogane> k1l, done, still have old kernel or is normal? http://pastie.org/private/vhtvyhakoxas0sqrrijs6q
<k1l> Kurogane: its 3 kernels you got there
<k1l> Kurogane: lines starting with rc are not installed
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: I ppa-purged the vlc daily builds ppa that I had installed before upgrading.
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: how bout checking df -h on /usr also?
<lotuspsychje> Jordan_U: some threads describe no space on device: ErrorMessage: unable to make backup symlink for `./usr/share/zoneinfo/right/America/Ensenada': No space left on device
<Jordan_U> lotuspsychje: Deleting that nonsensical symlink, as well as /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/5/libobjc.so which was also a symlink pointing to "" allowed the pacakge to be installed.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: I've disabled wifi with the hardware switch (Fn+F2) and it still doesn't seem to go past the “Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes.” bit.
<AppAraat> seems like a regression.
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, errrrrrrr, wait 1
<nikolam> I installed nfs server package on unupdated Xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64bit and next time upon restart it fails to boot. I can boot it selecting previous kernel in Grub advanced options
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, have you an nvidia graphics?
<nikolam> Does really install of one package can lead to unbootable machine (suppose it requires other updated packages that are not updated so it fails to even boot, because nfs server is kernel-based and
<nikolam> and I already witnessed (opensuse) machine not being able to run sshd if kernel is updated but not the other packages
<nikolam> this seems like linux fate in general, always depending on kernel no matter what?
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: I think it's integrated in the N450 Processor - https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Eee_PC_1001PX_Seashell/specifications/
<AppAraat> but I don't think it's nVidia
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: can you F1 or textboot to see where its get stuck on boot?
<nikolam> it complains on some Btrfs checksum not right and it stops there
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: btrfs is bit experimental
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, : suggestion #1, try the !nomodeset boot option   #2 lubuntu
<cfhowlett> or ubuntu-mate
<AppAraat> will do
<nikolam> no it's not. I'ts in production for several years now (redhat, suse etc)
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: and it suffers many bugs
<nikolam> no it does not, since it is in production. But I can accept 14.04 's Btrfs may be had more bugs then current one
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: did you try this on a non-btrfs system?
<mcphail> nikolam: not seen this before. Does the newer kernel need a newer btrfs-tools package for the user-space side?
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: as of now, I've edited out the boot line to not contain `quiet` and `splash` (as well as `--`) and ticked the `nomodereset` menu entry. It seemed to have worked. Thank you. Would this however qualify as a bug?
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, I'm inclined to believe is more a matter of ubuntu incompatibility with your legacy hardware but it might be worth a bug report
<heni> hi
<heni> i need hekp
<heni> help
<hateball> !help | heni
<ubottu> heni: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heni> i installed kali tools with katoolin on ubuntu mate 16, but now i can't update the system also in software store i can't find any software to install and the name of my distro changed to ubuntu mate Kali rolling in place of ubuntu mate 16 please hekp me
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: that would be quite disappointing since (as I've come to understand) Lubuntu is meant to work on legacy hardware (to a certain extent, but I would consider operational functionality on a netbook to be inclusive to Lubuntu's original goals).
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, as would I.
<backbox> how to use aircrack ng
<heni> i installed kali tools with katoolin on ubuntu mate 16, but now i can't update the system also in software store i can't find any software to install and the name of my distro changed to ubuntu mate Kali rolling in place of ubuntu mate 16 please hekp me
<cfhowlett> heni, you installed an out of OS tools to ubuntu.  not supported
<cfhowlett> backbox, aircrack is not an ubuntu product.  see their website for support
<cfhowlett> heni, also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/708836/removing-katoolin-from-ubuntu-14-04
<heni> what should i do to back to original ubuntu mate 16 ?
<cfhowlett> heni, are you reading this??
<heni> yes
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/708836/removing-katoolin-from-ubuntu-14-04
<Sacryn> ARGH, Warning to all Cacti users, upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 will casue unnecessary load. As Cacti uses bad datetime values not compatible with MySQL 5.7
<heni> it doesn't work :/
<pat_rick> heni: do you have your home folder on a separate partition?
<mcphail> heni: If you have messed up your packages by adding unsupported repositories, the only sure way to restore your system is to reinstall.
<pat_rick> if so, reinstalling is trivial and relatively fast
<Jordan_U> pat_rick: heni: You can re-install preserving /home/ even if you don't have a separate /home/ partition.
<mcphail> heni: The alternative is to manually pick through the changes brought by your foreign repositories, but that is not supported here
<heni> yes i installed my distro on separate partition
<heni> how to reinstall the distro !
<Kurogane> k1l, and remove linux image extra i need to do this? echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image-extra | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge ?
<ducasse> heni: back up your data and reinstall
<pat_rick> would it help to manually edit sources.list by out-commenting the changes brought by whatever he installed?
<k1l> Kurogane: stop
<heni> i am new in linux world
<k1l> Kurogane: that command removed already all old kernels and headers.
<cfhowlett> pat_rick, would not remove the foreign packages
<mcphail> pat_rick: that is part of teh process, but installed and conflicting packages also have to be rolled back. That is not an easy process as apt is not deigned to go backwards. Lopts of breakage must then be navigated
<k1l> Kurogane: the lines starting with "rc" are not installed. only the lines starting with "ii"
<pat_rick> cfhowlett: I know, but maybe he would at list have access to the repos again
<Jordan_U> heni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<mcphail> pat_rick: as I said, that will not roll back later package versions brought by the foreign repo, nor restore conflicted packages
<heni> thank you guys :D
<mcphail> pat_rick: the ppa-purge tools tries to automate the process for ppas. It isn't a straightforward process
<pat_rick> mcphail: Oh, I know, I have once found out the hard way, when a ppapurge failed ;)
<mcphail> indeed
<LaserAllan> question, can I have multiple NFS mounts in the same folder?, example "/mnt"
<Ben64> LaserAllan: you can have /mnt/a /mnt/b /mnt/c
<Sacryn> Anyone here running Cacti under Ubuntu 16.04?
<Kurogane> k1l, ok
<Kurogane> k1l, i have other problem in other server i have, this the problem http://pastie.org/private/vrvf55ysvq5mphggk9f5w
<lotuspsychje> Sacryn: best to ask your specific issue to the channel
<lotuspsychje> Sacryn: there is also a small #cacti channel if you want
<LaserAllan> Ben64: OK, so I have to have a subfolder
<LaserAllan> Lemme fix that then^^
<k1l> Kurogane: "dpkg -l |grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<LaserAllan> It seems to be the same on most distros, the only thing thas has seemed to differentiate is the nfs package  need to install to able to perform the mounting process
<Kurogane> k1l, http://pastie.org/private/ytxr7qhcrtcrh9cdujtga
<Sacryn> lotuspsychje: Ah, I'll ask around in there too then =)
<Sacryn> lotuspsychje: And the issue is that Cacti on Ubuntu 16.04 has a number of issues with MySQL 5.7. So its not working that great out of the box =(
<mcphail> Sacryn: are you using the default Ubuntu package of cacti? If so, you might want to report the bug on launchpad
<Sacryn> mcphail: I do, just posted a question regarding the issue on "answers.launchpad.net"
<LaserAllan> how do unmount an nfs share?
<Ben64> LaserAllan: should be the same as any other mount... "sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint"
<k1l> Kurogane: you got several different kernel metapackages installed there. that doesnt make sense
<mcphail> Sacryn: probably better to report a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti
<k1l> Kurogane: "sudo apt purge linux-image-server linux-image-generic-lts-raring"
<thematic> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. mortalius Thelks zymurgy kumikumi flopsec nomad_fr DerRaiden Deltanic ubuntu1604 mTeK termos lss9 DuncanT manacit chandwer SebastianFlyte mercutio skasturi Threads RyanKnack Wug OerHeks CyberJacob gstepanov Liam` rhydermike G3n3sis moat_joe RomanNoodles john-mcaleely Laogeodritt Dewin manish_ f|shy ac|work oblak ofdm- andi Extreme hypermist
<thematic> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. KeithIMyers OerHeks O47m341 andygraybeal Valfor smethia bcardarella haasn Yugidude1 kolbasz ^peter^ WinDu1965 Aria22|away rd_ Inumedia kirkland DevAntoine squinty renegadevi DouglasK ryclik_ arlen Karasu littlebear hfp magicalChicken Stanley00 durzzzo Shimpu___007 nebg Piper-Off Fuchs Bhaal CameraEye Deltanic cyboman33 Kolgas XDS2010 ochorocho__ HackSmash
<thematic> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. ZombikkuAmerica gardar kaxing Immutef KingPin \9 phoriwan bozonius braderhart shekhar jiphex skasturi ninsei mcs_ chachasmooth yude havoc_hive scottschecter KindOne NCsaba_ jaywink v12aml dimi34ka fstx cherry_lin mehdi_ fossify omlet `z mfdl sydney_untangle klock epic Rame sjoos precise ktosiek Joshua^Dunamis pinnerup_ tasuki
<thematic> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. Trieste kumikumi ninjah _ruben fdutuit bittin_ NightKhaos d0nn1e g-n0m3 IndigoTiger dreki Stoner19 diddledan_ BadDream manacit xet7_ lotuspsychje XH6e squarecircle magento_rocks greenhat- Shibe BalTun Alphard Dragnslcr batrick kbrosnan Emmanuel_Chanel djmentos cereal mcs_ mrkirby153 chrome0 SchrodingersScat pocketprotector PaulCape_ PlasmaStar MoeD PCatinean Avihay
<thematic> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. lassegs Afdal mike-drummer Avihay cc1337 PerpetualWar Chr1st1an iceroot mag009 skylite high_fiver robcsi gareth__ Swish yrter kenp auditlog_ Krockmock yoavz froike apw lmat yeticry klock peterrooney Agent_Smith_BR zarathushtra ColtonDRG Ad1_RnR ducasse thinkabout_ addo PhonicUK droidster squinty fn2187__ charlesg3 demonspork perceive spammy
<antipyretics> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. linmob mariorz shiznix Ducky^ bluszcz_ blipz lilstevie ubot9 herda05l_ dannymichel lmat arlen vivid john-mcaleely tlyu Kurogane TrentP cebor_ raj subthalamus Myrtti zombifier weezel iooner wolf_moz- genii Sacryn diddledan dahlia pizzaops ASDL matt_ Zesty_ APLU Secret-Fire cats PCatinean kantlivelong snadge squinty
<antipyretics> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. tolecnal med_ thirtynein Messenger_bird nacc Tristam chrido NonParity raz Jan\ vishesh ubergoose jonne Acme deavid DarkDevil whatevsz_ Robert_Zenz Adran sabotagebts f10 hfp Venko AciD` DLange Sacryn linuxmodder sikander captaink1tek Bugboy1028 herda05l_ scam stub morphis icey Swish sdk wting altin_ vincent42
<antipyretics> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. yena Adran lumidee sl4ppy Driiper QuinnStorm root_____ tanuki Guest74299 swat30 captaink1tek Ceber KD8NXH-Michigan plasticboy ptx0 worralph vishesh x-Na Magiobiwan bkpark ankalo MoeD zzzgeoffb miklcct jake_ PotatoGim robairt netsjanek v12aml Ad1_RnR zonum AlexPortable sdx23 octanium comgot lord4163 jcara perceive thirtynein fearnothing
<antipyretics> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. hyln9 EriC^^ pentiumone133 greyback kernel_mutex WildSoft ircuser-1 antonw braderhart mixomathoze michiel Seldon dino82 matteo wafflejock Yugidude1 LambdaComplex Guest10460 borbosha moza_ dionysus69 DavidFromBE Anarchic krphop aau jacekn Qommand0r kolobyte altin tgm4883 pax2you blazeme8 StatelessCat Hobbyboy pythonsnake LockeAnarchist Liam` dougn dANOKELOFF_ arikamir
<antipyretics> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. cfoch zero_coder tardybaker Hollusionist cereal geheimnis` Zerant kissiel workcjk Fetch yoavz Axton weltzooo slick klaas mortalius dino82 exio4 mgorbach pinnerup_ raj neunon Zaitzev drmagoo glebihan_ rektide_ ducasse penguinguru qassim ecdhe rembo invisiblek dustinspringman techWARlrus octanium funch quadHelix iooner leachim6 desti
<antipyretics> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. QuinnStorm ztane_ bradjones linmob FierceDeityLink ming_lei Ycarene bruxC MeltedLux jswagner brad[] robertj dave0x6d cibs ZbikCapitansWife elmcrest renegadevi kela kaseoga_ anders__ samfty_ KeithIMyers dysprose1m lotuspsychje CarlenWhite zol Valfor Fetch LaserAllan jiphex MatToufoutu ltrager nikow_ esde smuxi pdugas bpeak Joschii MrRobot7 zetheroo
<antipyretics> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. georgeowell Jordan_U drmagoo thallera1 TiCPU shubbar auditlog_ moza_ ndrscr korolyser Metacity Loshki mramm2 PotatoGim czwolf PlasmaStar Ad1_RnR trench vemacs c|oneman kimphill IndigoTiger typ rxc thebwt michaelni ltrager cryptodan_mobile vonsyd0w ross` thekingofbandit_ TheOrangeOne roadt_ rbt- Savemech dryliketoast hert rimd2r mangolisk NDPTAL85
<antipyretics> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. Ricardus Eiam ghostwalker luckman212 alphaseg d3vlin_ Liam` labinnsw barnito pcarrier fii akurilin Synthead Codmadnesspro robertj rax- altin ninsei Charlie79 bhuddah jriddy linmob K4k robin_debspace worstadmin Fusl sipior eN_Joy tanuki WizBright NightMonkey BlackDex ssx DzAirmaX Sonderblade Loshki BuildTheRobots Jikan plasticboy Hellosun
<antipyretics> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. krc4267 psyxopompos FManTropyx ubottu l4m8d4 LaserAllan Toris dave0x6d Driiper linmob Chicago dino82 decoder_ Datz DouglasK svm_invictvs LostSoul RansomTime jiphex inteus raj nmatrix9 snfgf barto samfty_ Pinsel W24 chandwer Guest68569 concatenate aavrug riffautae BlackDex phoriwan maljazaeri_ linuxgeek OOPMan PotatoGim robin_debspace Tabmow
<hypermist> l0l
<hypermist> Heh
<LaserAllan> Ben64: Thanks
<hypermist> thats a beast of a bot
<Venko> What on earth?
<dionysus69> wtf is this
<Chr1st1an> .
<Ben64> some kid is mad, nothing to see here
<dionysus69> ye obviously
<dionysus69> did he do rm -rf /
<Yugidude1> ooo someone pissed off a skiddy
<Chr1st1an> Hehe
<gardar> and now they are at #debian
<gardar> darn script kiddies
<GRiZL0C> omg my new logitech mk220 is such a cheap but very compact keyboard mouse combo for my raspberry pi 3
<GRiZL0C> i like it very much
<scatterp> EriC^^: are you around by any chance?
<Yugidude1> I mostly lurk around here out of curiousity is it the first time this skiddy's been here or is he a recurrance
<cfhowlett> he and/or his minions have been checking in for the past few months.  let's move on.
<Ben64> been happening today
<Yugidude1> Ah fun
<scatterp> umm so i had a ubuntu install in a mac and the mac died moved it to a hp pro lient g6 rack server EriC^^  helped me get the hd to boot and suddenly it just stopped booting but it does mount ... so i boot up from a livecd to attempt to repair it so i can use vmware converter to export (p2v) to esxi and recover the harddrive back to a new task can any one help ?
<gardar> scatterp: how did it stop booting? grub errors?
<EriC^^> scatterp: hey
<EriC^^> scatterp: i dont know much about what you're currently trying to do
<deniljoseph> guys i cant play mp3 or videos it asks to install some kinda plugins
<bazhang> deniljoseph, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<deniljoseph> how big is it???? @ bazhang
<bazhang> deniljoseph, cannot remember offhand, are you tight on hdd space
<deniljoseph> i    m tight on my data plan @ bazhang
<_{Tite}_> good morning everyone
<bazhang> whats the cap deniljoseph
<deniljoseph> pardon
<_{Tite}_> anyone could help me with a problem in libvirt when adding a newly created interface to the bridge?
<bazhang> what is the capped limit deniljoseph
<bazhang> thats called 'cap'
<deniljoseph> 2gb per month
<bazhang> deniljoseph, you can do a test run on apt, and see how much it wants to pull in
<_{Tite}_> btw, which happened after upgrading to 16.04
<deniljoseph> may i know how
<deniljoseph> i m a noob
<bazhang> deniljoseph, are you familiar with idea of a 'dry run'
<deniljoseph> nop
<roya> I just install ubuntu 16.04, how to I know if it is using wayland?
<scatterp> hey EriC^^
<bazhang> deniljoseph, most every command has a manual page related to it
<bazhang> deniljoseph, this is referred to as the manpage
<scatterp> EriC^^: right now my main thing is to make it boot again like before all i did is take the drive out of the machine put it in and now it does not boot again :(4
<deniljoseph> i didnt get get u
<bazhang> deniljoseph, manual, as in how to use something, like a car has a manual
<cfhowlett> the not so polite version of RTFM
<EriC^^> scatterp: it should boot, that's odd
<EriC^^> scatterp: maybe the connection is loose or something?
<bazhang> cfhowlett, thats not helpful at all
<scatterp> EriC^^:  no it mounts..
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> scatterp: maybe it's some bios setting?
<EriC^^> you could try to reinstall grub i guess from a live usb
<scatterp> dont think so because we went through the bios because we looked and there was no related settings
<scatterp> yeah i think reinstall grub might be best
<removedness> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. cebor_ Orphis Granis cragdor ItSANgo KpuCko sandeepkr baboon`- iceroot rbern coy_ ^peter^ max-m lblume Driiper Khisanth littlebear nightysaw82 harrow geoffb drale2k DirtyCajun michael_mbp ltrager tvoss Werewolf mandje workcjk pibby vox igordcar1 WinDu1965 beasty_ Vbitz ssx tvw crane_ mramm2 Expanse evanvar
<removedness> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. Meow-J kurros garnus skerit jgrasser Urbany dewwii warpx georgeowell Ceber DavidFromBE jake_ esde fullstop isp_ vayan hyperized cats yuriy_n17 foogle gfry73 samuelkadolph ircnode0_ jaythelinuxguy epopt Lumia930 den628 W24 lumidee ghoti brollypop octanium dkessel MrZone_ marlinc Gloomy sohaeb udm JStoker jablo
<removedness> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE garnus jamick estan_ lapion RackerJack hyperized dbdii407 FatherGrigori SunTsu jason__ topi` PotatoGim tvoss MJ_Nor tsbtmn Expanse zenlot Ladon rogst LiENUS fstx valvin Logan Immutef qassim elmcrest ksa_ lucz vp0 Bhaal pizzaops fossify Werewolf KingPin bradk Valfor pankid twisted` willcooke ircuser-1
<removedness> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. Qasker- mnathani sydney_untangle jhattara _km Church MrGarlic aDrz unusedPhD Jettis_ blipz Venko davidcalle confluence adante Guest38804 truh_ ephesius jason__ XDS2010 pistolpete PrinceCharming CofiJ jhutchins trobotham marlinc rax- ChristiQs neoromantique marienz mariorz kuh sdx23 uda Phaiax iceroot Stimr
<removedness> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT TOO. simong soahccc UTAN_dev user123irc holdsworth lapion maccis n1md4 vic_thor tvoss Guest38804 K4k mrkirby153 Katielyn NCsaba WarHitex_ mandje pankid jugo acrocity [n0mad] [nitro] yekk ircuser-1 Zachary_DuBois znf Tegu or4n_ freakyy Skaag Chr1st1an flyinprogrammer afkthairus IdleOne tswett Secret-Fire gymsock_ ProfessorKaos64 cfhowlett fst
<scatterp> its booted now with a usb
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<scatterp> ok one moment
<cfhowlett> deniljoseph, apt-get install -s ubuntu-restricted-extras         for the simulation
<gurdaspur> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. ThisIsTheory Relsak aDrz weezel MrXXIV Mcl0vin stonerl FXOjafar sandGorgon MrGeneral lilwiz mcbloom Klumben Nyterax scatterp Serano RiPer neuro_sys udm meldron jushur woodruffw DarkDevil meLon LucaTM squinty maartenpi kalen pistolpete Wouter0100 Malinux spinza noah flyinprogrammer DevAntoine reeed_ Disdong red_racer12 dur
<gurdaspur> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. nacc Rondom schoenemann AMZ_ iceroot Norbin Ricardus jonne ddellav willcooke nomad_fr HalfEatenPie Mekkis_ Puck` fabio__ matt_ EriC^^ TonyL fractal magicalChicken magento_rocks netsjanek chrido O47m341 ^peter^ zopsi x-Na Pap00se joko YeahRight Stanley00 tlashchova zwamkat Br|aN kolobyte cyboman33 Nik05 c|oneman BadDream geirha
<gurdaspur> FOSS PROJECTS _MUST_ FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS WITHOUT BEING SUBJECT TO THE WHIM OF RANDOM UNEDUCATED IRCOPS. zzxc cibs garnus kumikumi vayan PanicSkittle Nyterax mehdi_ ofdm- linuxthefish hhatdogwater wolfmitchell ShaRose igordcar1 huttan morphis muh-die-kuh q_plaz Nothing4You pfifo Blue1 joshskidmore Xermon Wizek_ FergusL perceive netameta stooj Pici Andreas33 Christian_Qs daynaskully Cybertinus shazzr Amoz pa marcel
<gurdaspur> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. cliluw ahm Synthead DynaMc croppa marlinc Awesomecase Ampelbein Venko Spr0cket Internet13 foo markn_ draynium Aussie_matt dryliketoast Armadillos VoidWhisperer helpsterTee firsm ross` alduin max-m DuncanT MindSpark Squishy_ havoc_hive veyoon j4son MKCoin jiffe Ladon aDrz DeMiNe0 kevin123 ScorpionJack styles_ SupaYoshi gre
<gurdaspur> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE Guest2673 matthelmke squinty Fusl ltrager effbiai MrZone_ Pinsel dennis97519 s1n4ck Kjartan exio4 jamick G3n3sis seyeongkim boxmein lexAngeles Savemech uda FameWolf krisko drmagoo marienz krthnz Spilotro NCsaba_ Lumia930 MJ_Nor gvhoecke lilstevie ahnooie uatec dustinspringman udm bpeak Nukien rodoviario aegis ztane_ NET
<Josh4all> who's flooding?
<chryslers> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE ozzloy f|shy ric_man Valfor sixth dteselkin isene Agent_Smith_BR ketaran Stoner19 dahlia techThijs mcdonc woodruffw danieli Zren cristian_c spjt robcsi IndigoTiger W24 jamesd_ dax scrim alxd evanvarvell batrick Seldon Zachary_DuBois croppa _km Mcl0vin r4z3r protosoul i90rr heap_ pankid wyggler2 Obiwantje jgm
<chryslers> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. Extreme ujjain mcphail yoavz mhall119 flurick jablo azizLIGHT Stimrol NCsaba ChkDigit rstone ndrscr jiffe MrXXIV_ blanko ztane_ dasoren jriddy kspencer pibby robcsi Gejt antonw Amoz SebastianFlyte Apocope FatherGrigori hackeron nebg nydel j4son OneM_Industries kmd Inumedia unusedPhD bcardarella littlebear ninjahacker mattwithoos
<chryslers> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE MoeD nacc poops mh Neo Hellosun_ iter WinstonSmith whitekidney dellavg jass93 kalexyco FrankZZ Adam_FrVancouver tardybaker SebastianFlyte KeboDK Br|aN somazero jwash matthelmke zzarr gorlock ssx yofel Seldon sayakb pepesza DArqueBishop bq_ johnnyfive HalfEatenPie matteo MarkusDB1 schmidtm DirtyCajun forebears THX1138 Church Adbray
<chryslers> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. jacerx kirkland linmob whitekidney user123irc elmcrest effectnet mgor Internet13 ReScO dinoocch TonyL ssx bynarie Thibaut120094 Nothing4You sweatsuit Neo Ool Adam_FrVancouver SchrodingersScat EyrieWoW AppAraat mikhael_k33hl raj wook_ zenlot desti ses1984 DerRaiden marko__ Venko unusedPhD SpacePenguin Nyterax chandlerbing CyberDems Ben65 r4z3r callumacrae
<chryslers> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. MKCoin Magiobiwan Kira9204 mths [n0mad] meLon scrim veyoon jgm RomanNoodles ColtonDRG yeticry ninjahacker ChiLLabiS johnnyfive zwamkat greenhat- meaning Aaaaand sixth keithzg KindOne roxer debilnetz doomlord_ Tzunamii TheOrangeOne delucia scam andreluiz seyeongkim squeakyneb wkts Blue1 subthalamus aegis stonerl Nilesh_ dduffey nicolas
<doomlord_> argh
<denil> can anyone help me change the titles of the os i have installed in the grub menu
<scatterp> EriC^^: termbin.com/x8dw
<bazhang> denil, did you already do a dry run with apt-get
<denil> nah
<denil> i dont know the commands and stuff
<bazhang> denil, why not
<EriC^^> scatterp: um
<bazhang> denil, you were Just given the command
<EriC^^> scatterp: how'd that happen? it's using a gpt partition table now :D
<denil> i installed ubuntu 1 day ago
<scatterp> EriC^^: i dont know its like a apple virus or something
<denil> which one
<EriC^^> scatterp: lol what
<bazhang> denil, why do you want to change the grub menu
<denil> i didnt find a command
<denil> its really weird
<EriC^^> scatterp: did you put it on a mac?
<denil> bcz windows is named as windows boot manager
<hateball> roya: by default ubuntu does not use wayland (didnt see anyone answer you)
<scatterp> EriC^^:  no
<bazhang> denil, really weird is not a troubleshooting description
<denil> i want to make it windows 10
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok
<_{Tite}_> edit the menuentry lines on /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<EriC^^> scatterp: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<scatterp> ok
<denil> i cant save aftr editing grub.cfg
<_{Tite}_> denil: what are you using to edit ? what editor ?
<denil> gedit
<EriC^^> the editor of gangsters
<_{Tite}_> denil: launch gedit from cmdline with a sudo on front of it
<hateball> That's ill advice
<scatterp> EriC^^:  done
<_{Tite}_> gets the job done ...
<hateball> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<_{Tite}_> nice. good to know
<hateball> Also, directly editing /boot/grub/grub.cfg will get your changes overwritten on the next kernel update
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<_{Tite}_> I'm old school I guess
<mcphail> _{Tite}_: this has been the case for at least 10 years
<_{Tite}_> too old ?
<scatterp> ok
<EriC^^> scatterp: delete the swap partition
<EriC^^> scatterp: this isn't the second hdd you had is it?
<scatterp> ok deleting swap
<hateball> _{Tite}_, denil: grub.cfg is generated by update-grub, if anything edit the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ to have persistent changes
<scatterp> EriC^^:  swap seems to be 3 deleted now
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, create a 1mb partition
<EriC^^> when it asks for size type "1M"
<scatterp> k
<EriC^^> for type enter "ef02"
<deniljoseph> can some  one tell me how to open gedit via cmd line
<Ben64> deniljoseph: "gedit"
<_{Tite}_> there you have it denil. use update-grub after editing
<scatterp> EriC^^: type ?
<EriC^^> deniljoseph: gksu gedit if you need root privileges
<scatterp> k
<deniljoseph> tx eric lemme give a try
<deniljoseph> tx ben
<scatterp> EriC^^: 3.8mb bios boot space
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, make a swap partition with the rest of the space
<EriC^^> type 8200
<scatterp> ok
<deniljoseph> denil@Denil-HP-Notebook:~$ gksu gedit The program 'gksu' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install gksu
<deniljoseph> this is what i get
<EriC^^> deniljoseph: install gksu
<deniljoseph> denil@Denil-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo apt-get install gksu Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package gksu denil@Denil-HP-Notebook:~$
<deniljoseph> :|
<scatterp> EriC^^:  done
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo partprobe
<hateball> EriC^^, deniljoseph it's in universe, maybe that repo isnt enabled
<EriC^^> scatterp: write the changes and exit first
<hateball> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<scatterp> ok
<EriC^^> deniljoseph: type sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt-get update
<deniljoseph> hw many packages eric
<deniljoseph> i m short on my data plan
<EriC^^> ?
<EriC^^> it's just the package list
<deniljoseph> i ran the cmd in the terminal
<scatterp> EriC^^:  done
<deniljoseph> its downloading smthng'
<_{Tite}_> I'd suggest also installing grub-customizer, you are going to be better off
<bazhang> deniljoseph, its a few kb at most
<bazhang> deniljoseph, this is just the beginning of the month
<deniljoseph> 18.3MB
<EriC^^> scatterp: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<deniljoseph> whats next
<scatterp> ok
<_{Tite}_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<_{Tite}_> that'd be my suggestion
<scatterp> EriC^^: termbin. com/hsq1
<_{Tite}_> https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<deniljoseph> gksu installed
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/hsq1
<EriC^^> scatterp: type sudo mkswap /dev/sda4
<scatterp> EriC^^:  done
<hateball> EriC^^: what was the utility to push efi firmware directly from ubuntu? supposed to be in 16.04
<EriC^^> scatterp: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> hateball: i think it's the fwupx64.efi in /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu
<hateball> EriC^^: cheers
<deniljoseph> used the grub customiser and changed the name shall i reboot and see or is there something i should enter in the terminal again
<deniljoseph> ??
<scatterp> EriC^^:  didnt work
<_{Tite}_> deniljoseph: try it. I'd think the customizer would run the update-grub
<scatterp> EriC^^:  i think at the end should be /mnt $i; done
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ahh i missed the i
<deniljoseph> can i set a custom bg image??
<pangtsah> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. WillMoogle Joschii rubick kuh _Trullo ubergoose glebihan_ bradk Karasu robcsi Tzunamii Rondom DonVitoCorleone robgraves ochorocho__ AntiSpamMeta nymony Jettis_ pauljw pfifo chalcedny MarkusDB1 vladimir-sn vox beetee Tempesta libregeekingkid gazzerh veyoon Stimrol bandroidx KOD3N retoaded lucz skerit croepha Ixxie THX1138 lamppid netameta
<pangtsah> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE zol else58 Lildirt Norbin Guest4184_______ dmaina chachasmooth mcdonc masquerade somsip andatche Hellosun_ piglit Adbray qdk MannyLNJ Rollniak arikamir ChunkzZ-ZNC ctrlrsf cadeskywalker Jan\ maljazaeri_ London3D MrARM robin_debspace zetheroo mhenrixon utfans05 lolmac pistolpete DJones ross` benjamin1rom FXOjafar LiENUS mnathani M-JLu
<pangtsah> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT TOO. y0sh arlen MrCoder ShutterBC Seldon Meow-J roadt_ adante SkyRocknRoll karidoe wyggler2 r__n xnaveira JStoker nightfuri punkoivan cybrside APLU ryan-c MannyLNJ yan__ yids [Saint] L235 ChewCraft zol fonz_dm1 TechChristoph__ _Trullo azizLIGHT Nilesh_ Tabmow claude2 stratos Kurogane mike-drummer roxer ephesius sebbu Spec
<pangtsah> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. trobotham lilstevie Afforess ryclik_ CptClever Qasker- krphop Fuchs Romme piercedwater funch Kolgas kimphill michiel holdsworth WinstonSmith underyx rsully meldron rembo Blueking Ceber gbell DuncanT sjoos dwarders cgundersson ilbelkyr rbern cryptodan_mobile Aria sharksauce jamis walterwoj iceroot dduffey Sverdar obli-AWAY dragonrider23 kissiel
<pangtsah> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. Drone` michael_mbp HashNuke_ Savemech MarkyP rOss^64 mcphail CyberDems Afforess Immutef JanC Speed` M_aD AdamAntium27 mistralol iooner glebihan_ fdelafue miklcct enoch85 irv derFlo tgm4883 mcs_ soee st3vie Serano skule cigumo coolxeon auditlog_ dave0x6d Cybergeek dxb gfry73 kriskropd giraffe kissiel underyx beetee
<iooner> Gfys
<iooner> ...
<natuzaj> THE TOPIC FOR THIS CHANNEL IS NOW THE REPERCUSSIONS OF FREENODE-STAFF ABUSE. cwarner v12aml Waddup txspud baggar11 shiznix Tristan-Speccy ejnahc aegis piglit joshskidmore yan__ ItSANgo GrisKo yena Voltasalt_ joe75 KervyN bisch dbdii407 prince omlet JStoker mgodzilla citizen-stig boxmein xatr0z ming_lei isp_ Sverdar mudo mumixam leagris p1l0t Icedream jdqx MrMart drmagoo pesari shuduo
<natuzaj> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. Internet13 txspud netsjanek dustinspringman gareth__ Disdong pelle2_ zanshin subthalamus ky0 KOD3N elky yrter NoCode Rochvellon slick sjoos evilnick gstepanov jxf evanvarvell jgm nkhoit sjohnson XH6e longhorn Diamondcite Randy Dini gacekjk AciD` nikow_ squarecircle jost freanux Tempesta netameta flyinprogrammer sharksauce mr_chris
<natuzaj> FOSS PROJECTS _MUST_ FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS WITHOUT BEING SUBJECT TO THE WHIM OF RANDOM UNEDUCATED IRCOPS. Skaag Fleet Metacity VoidWhisperer BadDream prop395 smuxi Schnabeltierchen workcjk the_last_one volcom1 Xermon smew Thibaut120094 linuxmodder farid_ peterrus igordcar1 gde33 AJ_Z0 TMan459 jgornick callumacrae L235 effbiai dougsko duckydan zhxt notmabus elysium k1l Jordan_U catbeard jaywink twisted` Hobbyboy Gues
<natuzaj> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE Armadillos tolecnal dmaina alxd thallera1 georgeowell LaserAllan _km hosified valeech gxwang steven mniip luny rbt- bleomycin roadt_ fraggle_ ov|h Klumben ztane_ doomlord_ Xaseron LargerMon tardybaker frymaster Dr_lecter sl4ppy Malinux Nach0z Lildirt iNs scatterp robin_debspace esmoBG rogst MarkyP spinza garnus chovy
<natuzaj> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT TOO. Hydr0p0nX akurilin OpenSorce krisko yofel hypnosb AbyssOne prop395 scottschecter baconfork blackjid Zesty_ liothe midnightmagic hkeide_ m_anish__ captaink1tek anto pashok puff comgot Xe geirha nyuszika7h samfty_ klaas wolsen Flannel utfans05 nomoney4me TecnoBrat ximian ltrager LockeAnarchist fossify chovy THEmetaphysician loa jcara flexoboto
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok done
<kernel_mutex> what the _____ ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: type sudo chroot /mnt
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> done
<slavemasters> SERVER DONORS TO THIS NETWORK WILL BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR STAFF'S ACTIONS. Defaultti tekk frdmn Mo0O mangolisk dave0x6d mr_chris schmidtm benniblanco michagogo WinDu1965 al2o3-cr michaelni thekingofbandit_ sic_ dryliketoast scrim OpenSorce WARBIRD199 FierceDeityLink gertS Asandari Tabmow kmd st3vie unsetnick Guest10460 v12aml Werewolf Cybertinus MarkyP Skaag Nukien asper vp1 robcsi jvturner tolecnal chadi zkanda
<slavemasters> THIS CHANNEL SHOULD EXPECT TO SEE THIS MESSAGE DAILY UNTIL STAFF IS CLEANED UP. sandGorgon markus1189 tHEMtZ ribasushi pcarrier glebihan skylite addo nicolas al2o3-cr terratoma r4z3r bozonius erkan^ sfrancis AbigailBuccaneer flurick [976497]A erry desti erebus^ IanWizard Schnabeltierchen vincent42 cragdor Urbany sdx23 MrCoder georgeowell brontosaurusrex bstrie JohnLea___ cocoa117 soee robgraves Adam_FrVancouver NoCode kbrosnan logicalor Nach0z
<slavemasters> NORMAL OPERATIONS ON FREENODE ARE NOW SUSPENDED. THIS MESSAGE WILL SPREAD TO OTHER CHANNELS AS THE WAR ON STAFF INTENSIFIES. jemark svx_on_elmo gniourf FrankZZ Katielyn erth64net klaas ghostcube raub stratos dkessel pa rotzbub jgm lolmac Dini miklcct kspencer Puck` n3rd AG_Clinton piglit ludocode_ fhf _ruben msev- blake_r mag009 Nach0z tcpman warpx Amoz cantstanya ujjain jcara Dumle29 dryliketoast v12aml Br|aN DzAirmaX
<slavemasters> FOSS PROJECTS _MUST_ FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS WITHOUT BEING SUBJECT TO THE WHIM OF RANDOM UNEDUCATED IRCOPS. daed KOD3N decoder_ Dynamit Wizek_ xcor LambdaComplex Skaag Voltasalt_ rymate1234 Rame kmd chiluk nitesh` Aria bstrie evilnick marshal0505 pistolpete warpx vivid venkat_330 thrillgore mfilipe ssx ac|work mcdonc dewwii punkoivan uda piglit Birchy Disdong xnrand dwarders hyperized ayan DynaMc kirkland MJ_Nor
<slavemasters> THIS SPAM MAKES YOU MAD? BEING HARASSED BY FREENODE STAFF MAKES ME MAD TOO. DEAL WITH IT TOO. ndrscr workcjk bkolden Tristan-Speccy AndyWojo XDS2010 ogra_ MrGeneral dsung Chr1st1an Renegade334 andi andygraybeal gvhoecke ov|h daynaskully Y_Ichiro lamppid Thibaut120094 RichiH timrs2998 ProfessorKaos64 boot13 Deltanic K4k TecnoBrat Hollusionist MrMart HarryHallman perceive Lunar_Lamp Rochvellon minsky cluelessperson Xaseron stratos yoavz cn28h screedo m
<deniljoseph> will there a problem if i set a custom bg image in grub using grub customizer
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ls /home looks correct
<msev-> dang so much trolls
<Hollusionist> wtf is wrong with this guy?
<jaywink> script kiddies <3
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<r__n> jaywink: presumably they'd be using *scripts* rather than doing it manually
<cfhowlett> Hollusionist, just ignore him.  if you engage, you give him the attention he craves so much.
<deniljoseph>  will there a problem if i set a custom bg image in grub using grub customizer
<r__n> will there be a problem?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  finished no errors
<r__n> why would there
<scatterp> EriC^^:  exit and reboot ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: not yet
<Nilesh_> What's the noise?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok
<EriC^^> scatterp: type blkid
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok
<deniljoseph> idk r__n
<EriC^^> scatterp: and in another terminal type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<deniljoseph> lemme try
<deniljoseph> brb
<EriC^^> scatterp: make sure the uuid for the ext4 matches, and also remove the comment for swap and put the new uuid in for swap
<scatterp> EriC^^: termbin.com/d5tc
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<scatterp> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, exit the chroot and try restarting
<scatterp> ok]
<scatterp> EriC^^:  non system disk or disk error
<zetheroo> when I open gthumb or System Settings there is a noticeable lag for a few seconds before those things open - the mouse is unresponsive for instance
<msev-> so i compiled some program -> espeak-ng, how do i now make it run from the command line with espeak-ng command :)
<geg553> hello
<msev-> since now command is not found
<EriC^^> scatterp: odd
<geg553> I keep getting /etc/cron.daily/ntpdate exited with return code 1 -- what exit code should these scripts have?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  reboot from the stick ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, press e in the grub menu of the live usb
<EriC^^> we can try to boot it maybe
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> EriC^^:  boot error..
<paganity> FREENODE STAFF ARE REALLY BAD AT THIS JOB. rilleh kirkland onnz423 ejnahc zymurgy andi weltall sv-- MrXXIV bpeak Guest59233 nymony SunTsu slicepaperwords blazeme8 Mob magento_rocks tombtc RobShad cragdor axisys i90rr wyggler2 bildramer derFlo Pap00se lmat neuro_sys Quatroking copec fiete vic_thor oxsyn blacknred0 mudo baboon`- Phaiax ^peter^ walterwoj VoidWhisperer
<paganity> FREENODE STAFF ARE REALLY BAD AT THIS JOB. elmosfist Mekkis_ thebrush cats dsung fginther delucia dreamon marshal0505 KeithIMyers zero_coder dixonstalbert Triffid_Hunter ptx0 lundmar `ryban wredny sipior ltrager Ownz jback ircuser-1 KeithGS Zesty_ fabio__ nesthib mike-drummer KindOne edaught_ wolsen psyxopompos woodruffw The_Pugilist pfifo YeahRight mgodzilla mniip fiete _km ejnahc
<paganity> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. Fleet ubergoose genpaku Guest64868 labrador lankanmon lassegs d3vlin_ Klumben topi` fractal blinky42 edaught__ farid_ cigumo lolmac mikhael_k33hl blacknred0 Piper-Off isp_ Ballzak NDPTAL85 sebbu AciD` masquerade Mathisen herb Josh4all jhutchins DeMiNe0 ircuser-1 loa cyboman33 GrisKo duckydan rxc abra0 SharkMa-san PlasmaStar jhunt_
<paganity> FREENODE STAFF ARE REALLY BAD AT THIS JOB. Speed` bisch robin_debspace masquerade Seveas VoidWhisperer bleomycin wolf_moz- DirtyCajun LockeAnarchist steve Extreme mayday woodjrx cereal ross` rude mariorz KD8NXH-Michigan apw pinnen Icedream FameWolf chu Diamondcite nisstyre slowgreg adamcm kvm2k yoavz AntiSpamMeta ulkesh cglocke Mob georgeowell roadt_ Axton FlyOnTheWall Bryanstein debug0x1
<paganity> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. Ricardus root_____ meltingwax thekingofbandit_ creat Guest10460 daedric MrZone_ tapout HalfEatenPie nightf0x pizzaops axisys AG_Clinton ltrager ShutterBC sayakb evidex happosade_ Sornaensis lumidee Immutef ghostwalker Laogeodritt sauvin trevor_s ujjain [976497]A zkanda postsneakernet sjohnson sweatsuit slicepaperwords Geom Bent0 MatToufoutu BuildTheRobots mani
<EriC^^> scatterp: from live usb?
<fayeta> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. chu sdk keithzg jwash tomaw matteo zero_coder masquerade iMiiTH dANOKELOFF_ ross` alicef_off rilleh skapunker sjoos pankid supergauntlet obli-AWAY Yugidude1 arlen mgor percY- weltzooo Walex geheimnis` Sven_vB betsy_S foo zopsi beisner ochiottes erth64net yock habith beetee jswagner watersoul Tegu Andreas33 vifino
<fayeta> SPAM WILL STOP WHEN FREENODE STAFF LEARNS HOW TO CODE. huayra jelly mufy Obiwantje pmatulis Rondom duckydan bildramer drakekr Urbany hateball PeterReid jcastro phschwartz varikonniemi cubic2 ShutterBC sipior drmagoo Dewin dbdii407 xamindar cherry_lin Sean_Wang Crackpotmark Gloomy Spilotro pedrocr skule yeticry effectnet techWARlrus netameta adeschamps megabitdragon mehdi_ inteus emid DefectiveUser gstepanov
<fayeta> STAFFER 'uptime' CAN BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE BY SUPERIORS OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE andril l4m8d4 lolmac jgrasser Hellosun leachim6 blipz lift Ladon arnotixe braderhart gsf FierceDeityLink jgrevich_ sigkell_ WarHitex_ soee edenist dgncn vp0 d3vlin_ raub Driiper Elimin8er MrGeneral stooj unsetnick Shimpu___007 tardybaker catbeard HalfEatenPie mattwithoos alexbligh1 pdugas chachasmooth mniip djmentos doomlord_ chand
<fayeta> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. Laogeodritt zol nkhoit ChristiQs DavidFromBE kalexyco giraffe pistolpete al2o3-cr todd_dsm Pavel499 pmatulis sv-- auditlog_ garnus Dr_lecter styles styles_ hackeron daed croepha seyeongkim tgm4883 BadDream zkanda john341 LockeAnarchist jirido cristian_c neoark fginther chrisml rypervenche Navid AppAraat nnnn20430 Valfor penguinguru icey vp1
<fayeta> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. AdamAntium27 moat_joe erth64net ofdm- Pap00se bleomycin jswagner Rame Shaun__ neunon Loshki Hellosun weezel RiPer jaywink Mcl0vin madwizard screedo paresh terratoma ejnahc mudo cocoa117 awallin__ clownfuzzy1 spjt sfunk1x xcor avdi TecnoBrat meaning AbyssOne unsetnick comgot mcphail vox gertS Afforess Ububegin chiluk
<neunon> *sigh*
<scatterp> EriC^^: yeah from live usb
<Valfor> yeah no
<paresh> ayyy
 * vCra gets pissed off
<lilstevie> ugh
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: your famous!
<scatterp> EriC^^: shall i start it up from live usb
<sausiber> hello friend.
<EriC^^> scatterp: only get to grub from there
<sausiber> We're presenting right now in somewhere in the world
<sausiber> say hello.
<sausiber> live version :P
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> EriC^^: ok booted
<EriC^^> scatterp: grub?
<scatterp> EriC^^: from live usb
<nikolam> same thing happened to me again. I installed nfs-server and I can't boot normally after that. I also have zfs kernel modules installed, don't know if it is related
<EriC^^> scatterp: oh
<EriC^^> scatterp: there's not really much we can do i think
<nikolam> i think it could be related to that
<EriC^^> scatterp: the partition table is gpt, and there's a bios boot which is required for legacy
<GRiZL0C> i am so happy i found the way to disable overscan on my raspberry pi 3 no more black bars for me :)
<EriC^^> scatterp: no idea why the bios won't boot it if you're sure nothing else has changed
<EriC^^> scatterp: the only difference is that it was msdos partition table before (you could convert back btw)
<nikolam> if single line in /etc/fstab is not ok, it won't boot. I remember that same thing from severeal ubntu edditions ago
<scatterp> EriC^^:  what about if i produce a boot-repair report
<GRiZL0C> this is my 3rd day with linux as i am a windows user i have 2 rpi 3's which one has raspbian and other one is ubuntu mate i really have fun learning ubuntu mate and raspbian
<EriC^^> scatterp: give it a shot i guess
<EriC^^> scatterp: partition table types don't change though
<EriC^^> scatterp: there's something missing here..
<deniljoseph> please help me install plugin to play mp3 and videos
<deniljoseph> please tell me the procedures
<mgor> deniljoseph, check step 4 at http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<vladimir-sn> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<vladimir-sn> hah
<vladimir-sn> seems like google is the only answer :)
<deniljoseph> i m on ubuntu 14.04
<geg553> vladimir-sn: google is always the answer, don't be disrespectful
<deniljoseph> providing me with an link of 16.04 is useless
<mgor> deniljoseph, not saying which release you are running is like asking how long the rope is
<mgor> deniljoseph, check step 3 at http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04
<deniljoseph> hmm my mistake anyway
<scatterp> EriC^^:  i may lose internet for a moment shortly got a team installing fiber optics
<scatterp> EriC^^:  so as soon as i can get in the room ill make that report ..
<EriC^^> ok
<mcphail> deniljoseph: your question has already been answered. What has changed since you asked it earlier?
<deniljoseph> how big is the multimedia codecs
<deniljoseph> ?
<deniljoseph> mcphail i couldnt install
<deniljoseph> i keep on losing connectivity any i m out of my data plan
<cfhowlett> deniljoseph, you keep repeating questions that have been answered.  very demotivating
<deniljoseph> i m sorry
<mcphail> deniljoseph: then you should not be expecting to be able to download a set of codecs. I cannot see how we can help you with your data plan
<cfhowlett> make a note deniljoseph: apt-get install -s PACKAGENAME will simulate an installation and provide useful information.  after you load up your data plan, try it.
<deniljoseph> may i know how big is it??
<deniljoseph> tx cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> I JUST told you how to find out for yourself.
<ducasse> deniljoseph: there are several packages, a few meg combined
<deniljoseph> yup gotcha
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<deniljoseph> btw the restricted extras is of 59mb
<deniljoseph> actually do these come in the iso file??
<cfhowlett> they do not
<deniljoseph> hmmm tx anyway
<k1l> deniljoseph: they are not allowed from the licence
<deniljoseph> what you mean   k1l  didnt get u
<k1l> deniljoseph: the codecs are restricted by their licenses. most of them are not allowed to be installed by the OS on install. so the user needs to load them after install.
<deniljoseph> ohh tx for the info k1l
<erkan^> who calls me ???
<lotuspsychje> erkan^: it was spam, dont mind it
<erkan^> ah ok, lotuspsychje
<wuschLOR> hi little ssh question. somehow I allways have to select the specific interface like %wlan2. How can i set it to all interfaces (writing my ssh config and my laptop is sometimes connected with ethernet and sometimes wifi)
<Guest95615> will i be able to watch 1080p mkv without stuttering and edit small video clips on HP Stream 13 with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? Or am I pushing it?
<denil> ubuntu software center got stuck while installing unrestricted codecs
<lotuspsychje> Guest95615: what graphics card inside?
<cfhowlett> depends on your hardware but ... why are you asking?  go to youtube
<Guest95615> lotuspsychje: it is "Intel HD Graphics" according to http://www.elkjop.no/product/data/barbar-pc/HP13C102NO/hp-stream-13-c102no-13-3-barbar-pc-bla#tab-specs (Norwegian site, but specs are listed at the bottom.)
<Philonous> I have a new device in my network with a different subnet (ip is 192.168.0.254), to reach it I added a new ip address (ip addr add 192.168.0.80/24 dev br0) and added a route (ip route add 192.168.0.0/24 dev br0) and yet I can't reach the device (ping says "Destination Host Unreachable"), what am I missing?
<hateball> Guest95615: You should be fine
<scatterp> EriC^^: back sorry lost connection a moment
<scatterp> EriC^^: ok boot-report is done let me go get the url
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://paste2.org/741Zc0Bn
<scatterp> can any one help me with this paste2.org/741Zc0Bn i am unable to boot from grub which is a requirement in order to use vmware converter p2v to move it to a virtual pc ...
<ali_> guys any tutorial or guides to be expert in linux from scratch? (from beginner to advanced?)
<TheHackOps> Anyone ever seen an issue where some time after installing ubuntu tweak your desktop goes black but the O/S still works as normal (Unity launcher still working everything else still fine)
<TheHackOps> No icons are visible on the desktop itself
<EriC^^> scatterp: 1 sec
<scatterp> EriC^^:  sure i go to smoke
<yogesh> did u guys know " BIG DATA" ??
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<[976497]A> While trying to send files via SFTP (between 2 machines with Ubuntu 14.14, amazon AWS on Files 3.10.1) I received a message: "Invalid reply received". How to fix it, plz?
<Guest43913> ciao a tutt
<Guest43913> !list
<ubottu> Guest43913: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nikolam> New LTS haven't be pushed to existing LTS as an update?
<auronandace> !ltsupgrade | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nikolam> that is smart. But I think I will update now to see how it is doing (I made my Btrfs snapshot so I can go back to 14.04)
<nikolam> I suppose dist-upgrade would do the trick
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | nikol
<ubottu> nikol: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<GRiZL0C> anybody here on a raspberry pi 3 running ubuntu mate like me?
<nikolam> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<auronandace> nikolam: you can boot 16.04 and run the installer, it will detect 15.10 and you can choose to upgrade from there
<cfhowlett> GRiZL0C, avoid wasting time and bandwidth with "anyone?" questions.  state YOUR problem for results
<nikolam> ah I understand, so only update form 15.10 ATM, one wanting to try it out, would need to update 14.04>15.04>15.10>16.04 to get it right
<nikolam> (and 14.10 somewhere list in there) :P
<auronandace> nikolam: no, you can do LTS to LTS directly, just wait for the .1 release
<SwedeMike> nikolam: I went 14.04->16.04 direct. I had to specify -d for do-release-upgrade or whatever the cli command is called
<nikolam> ah I know but I want to try it out before it comes out :P
<nikolam> ah nice SwedeMike
<auronandace> SwedeMike: the -d flag is for development, which would now likely get you 16.10
<SwedeMike> auronandace: true, 16.10 wasn't available when I did that.
<scatterp> EriC^^: back
<SwedeMike> auronandace: but 14.04->16.10 will never be allowed, does -d even offer that?
<Abe_> hello
<nikolam> auronandace, so if I don't want to wait for .1 I can do 15.10>16.04
<EriC^^> scatterp: it looks pretty ok
<scatterp> EriC^^: yeah :/
<bishop> slowly learning linux
<bishop> god
<GRiZL0C> me too learning linux
<auronandace> nikolam: i'm not sure about 15.10 to 16.04 with do-release-upgrade, i did it by booting and selecting upgrade in the installer
<nikolam> bishop, linux is a kernel, it's all gnu.userland for else :P
<nikolam> ah ok auronandace
<scatterp> EriC^^:  is there a way to boot from the usb then in grub mount the drive and boot from it ?
<Abe_> I am burning 16.04 with brasero... it seems that it stuck at "Creating Image Checksum" for about 10 minutes now. will it ruin the dvd if I click cancel?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  like the drive is just used for grub
<scatterp> Abe_:  yes
<nikolam> If I update to 16.04 from downloaded media, it must use that :P
<scatterp> Abe_:  i would imagine so
<AppAraat> Abe_: why not avoid DVD in the first place and just drop the image on a USB stick?
<AppAraat> much faster that way
<nikolam> (if network is disabled)
<Abe_> I don't have a good usb stick that i could make bootable
<AppAraat> ah hmm
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade should work as long the the upgrade manager is set to new  releases. or is that relevant in ubuntu?
<Abe_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/170065/writing-file-to-cd-dvd-process this tells me it won't affect the quality of the DVD
<TheHackOps> Anyone here use teamviewer daemon
<Abe_> is that true. I don't want to click cancel until it gives me error or something
<Abe_> but it doesn't seem to continue :/
<Abe_> ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: the problem is that legacy grub has a try ubuntu kind of thing that you can't press e over to edit
<AppAraat> cfhowlett: funny thing is that xubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso boots up too without any hassle :p
<AppAraat> so it's a Lubuntu thing it seems
<EriC^^> scatterp: you could press f6 or something to edit the quiet splash line, if you press ";" there you can add other lines to it, but even if you do boot it grub is already installed
<EriC^^> scatterp: do you have any idea how you removed the hdd and plugged it back in and it switched to gpt?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  nope
<cfhowlett> AppAraat, well, xubuntu IS optimized for older and lower specification hardware ...
<scatterp> EriC^^:  i think the whole problem is the gpt it needs some how to be switched to non gpt
<AppAraat> yep, but Lubuntu is too right?
<Josh4all> Well, I think Ubuntu Mate is better than XUbuntu now :P
<cfhowlett> indeed
<Abe_> i have to hit cancel, it's not finishing it
<Hiro`> Ubuntu has suddenly started telling me, in a weird robotic voice, what navigation commands I'm entering. It's very annoying. Can anyone tell me how to switch it off?
<KeyboardNotFound> Is there any public statistics for how many people use ubuntu and other ubuntu distros?
<cfhowlett> KeyboardNotFound, no reliable statistics ... informed guesses
<nikolam> Miron, you sure it's ubuntu and not some web page/app?
<Miron> ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: you can convert it back, do you have everything backed up though?
<Abe_> It gave me an "Image successfully burned to DVD" hopefully it didn't ruin the dvd... buggy sh*t
<cfhowlett> Hiro`, you turned on the accessiblitity options
<nikolam> sorry Miron , it was ment Hiro`
<vCra>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<vCra>                                       
<scatterp> EriC^^:  i tried to backup the end result was a 80gb file full of 0s
<auronandace> Abe_: i've always prefered xfburn compared to brsero
<vCra> KeyboardNotFound: Distrowatch has page hits if you want a general idea
<EriC^^> scatterp: how did you try to backup?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  the idea is that if it boots then i can use vmware converter to ssh in and it will take imediately a clone of the whole machine and its done
<scatterp> EriC^^: dd
<frdmn> wtf happened here
<scatterp> EriC^^:  wait not dd one moment
<adac> wondring how can I allow an ip range via ufw? I.e. like whitelist 172.18.0.*
<Josh4all> Is it possible to burn a DVD-RW into "CD" format and damage it?
<cfhowlett> frdmn, no need for such language.  also not permitted
<Abe_> auronandace: It shouldn't be buggy "at all"
<scatterp> EriC^^: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/geoffreyanderson/1004950/raw/955472ca0d20808f57662caa417208d803fa5c0e/syncFilesystemToImage.sh i edited drive size
<KeyboardNotFound> vCra, thanks I found that website
<Hiro`> cfhowlett: thanks. how do I turn them off?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  we did the gpt change last time with out any troubles
<auronandace> Josh4all: not sure what you mean, a dvd image would be too big for a CD
<EriC^^> scatterp: last time we just zapped the stray gpt data
<scatterp> EriC^^: wouldnt that work again ?
<scatterp> theoretically
<auronandace> Josh4all: you can burn a CD image to a DVD but it seems quite a waste to me
<EriC^^> scatterp: now you need to use gdisk to convert gpt to mbr
<scatterp> ok
<cfhowlett> settings > accessibility > disable assistive technologies
<EriC^^> scatterp: it's fairly easy, takes 1 sec
<EriC^^> scatterp: but i guess it's more risky cause stuff is being written not just partition stuff being removed, it's up to you
<scottder> Greetings all, I am having an issue opn a single host where apt-get update is causing a core dump. it get's most of the way through "Reading package lists" then fails
<Josh4all> auronandace: hmm... I guess what I mean is to burn CD image to a DVD, and then the disc is unable to use any more
<scottder> 14.04
<Josh4all> I don't know how to get it work again, so I throw it away
<auronandace> Josh4all: if it is a dvdrw then you can simply blank it again for reuse
<scatterp> EriC^^: lets try
<Josh4all> lol, the dvd-rw cannot be recognized tho
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, boot the live usb, get the disk name from parted -l
<scatterp> ok done
<EriC^^> then sudo gdisk /dev/sda , press r
<auronandace> Josh4all: it won't be picked up as a blank disk obviously, but you should be able to blank it after you insert it and use whatever image writing software you like
<EriC^^> then press g
<ali_> what torrent client works good with ubuntu?
<scatterp> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/9d7j
<scatterp> ok
<auronandace> ali_: transmission is there by default
<ali_> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> transmission is the default, ali_
<ali_> thanks cfhowlett
<Josh4all> auronandace: Well, the next time I inserted it into my burner, it shows I have no DVD-RW inserted at all
<scatterp> EriC^^:  done
<Josh4all> This is really wierd...
<scottder> Here is the syslog message I get with the seg fault apt-get[16167]: segfault at ffffffffffffffff ip 00007fd2875b2ccb sp 00007ffeb78c94b0 error 5 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7fd28755c000+145000]
<vCra> ali_: I personally use qBittorrent but its personal preference really - It seems more feature rich than transmission for me personally
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, type sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> scatterp: mount the main partition
<scatterp> EriC^^: im still in that app
<centr> help
<EriC^^> scatterp: oh, press q
<scatterp> EriC^^: should i do w to write changes
<EriC^^> scatterp: yeah
<scatterp> EriC^^:  ok so w , q , partprobe , and mount it
<EriC^^> yup
<scatterp> EriC^^: ok done data is there should i try maybe boot-repair maybe it can fix it now ?
<EriC^^> no
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> EriC^^: ok next ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Josh4all> W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs:
<Josh4all> 1397BC53640DB551
<Josh4all> Anyone experience this error in Ubuntu?
<Josh4all> I mean the Google Chrome Repository
<Admin7762Frd> hey guys. good day
<soupnanodesukar> Has anyone else running qemu been getting this error in dmesg and random vm crashing? "vfio-pci 0000:07:00.0: irq bypass producer (token ffff88030d45a540) registration fails: -22"
<soupnanodesukar> Or is it just me?
<Admin7762Frd> trying to run ffmpeg with vdpau.... i am getting this error >>> Cannot open the X11 display .
<Admin7762Frd> VDPAU init failed for stream #0:0.
<Admin7762Frd> vdpau hwaccel requested for input stream #0:0, but cannot be initialized.
<Admin7762Frd> anyone know what i could be missing
<scatterp> done
<soupnanodesukar> Admin7762Frd: have you tried mpv?
<scatterp> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> scatterp: sudo chroot /mnt
<scatterp> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> scatterp: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<scatterp> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> scatterp: update-grub
<scatterp> EriC^^: done
<Admin7762Frd> scrath that.. i figured it out :)
<computer> guys, what is wrong with the ubuntu 16.04 software centre? many programs are missing... what happened?
<scottder> I found the solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1445436/comments/25
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1445436 in apt (Ubuntu Trusty) "Segmentation faults in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0" [High,Fix released]
<k1l> computer: in 16.04 they changed from the own software center to the gnome software center.
<computer> k1l: why? and WHY???
<EriC^^> scatterp: ok, exit the chroot and try rebooting
<EriC^^> ill brb
<yahn> computer, because the Ubuntu Software center was old/slow etc. and they didn't want to support it for another 5 years with the release of Ubuntu 16.04
<k1l> computer: well. a lot of users complain ubuntu doing their own projects. and when they switch back its not right, too :/
<cfhowlett> things change.  even OS.  We adapt.
<Josh4all> how do you guys think of NodeOS?
<Josh4all> Another toy after JNode and PythonOS?
<k1l> Josh4all: better talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<dannymichel> I really cant stand the notifications my IRCCloud app makes. I mean, i do want notifications, but not in the middle of my screen. Is this something I can control? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/BoDvHbKx/notifications
<cfhowlett> Josh4all, not ubuntu.  please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<Josh4all> oh, ok, sry
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<scatterp> EriC^^:  didnt boot ...
<Pici> dannymichel: I think thats something you'd need to speak to the IRCCloud people about
<dannymichel> Ok cool
<scatterp> EriC^^: im back in live usb
<dannymichel> Thanks
<scatterp> EriC^^: shall i try boot-repair ?
<EriC^^> scatterp: what's it say when it doesn't boot
 * BluesKaj wonders why boot repair will boot into failsafe mode only, unless there's a newer version
<scatterp> EriC^^:  i cant remember the message but its something like no bootable drive found ... same message i always see there
<Hiro`> cfhowlett: thanks :)
<Abe_> and that was the second dvd... f* crashed... this time k3b... is their anything that works... dammit those Dvd's were expensive
<hateball> Josh4all: as for the chrome stuff, google arent signing their repos properly
<Josh4all> should i wait or let it be hate?
<donzo> bonjour
<Abe_> I bought memorex dvd's.. their are fresh I only have a couple left... linux sucks
<yahn> Abe_, what are you trying to do?
<Abe_> I am burning 16.04 and it always crashed, I used brasero, I used K3b now, I only have a few left
<Abe_> No I don't have USB stick
<Josh4all> yeah, k3b is better :)
<yahn> Abe_, k3b works a treat so you should be OK
<Abe_> well it crashed
<yahn> both k3b and brasero both crash when you attempt to burn the ISO to disc?
<k1l> Abe_: did you check the md5sum from the iso after download?
<hateball> Josh4all: wait. see https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<Abe_> it's not my burner this things works.. are those cheap ass free programs.
<Abe_> YES i Did md5sum check
<donzo> quelqu'un peut m'aider à migrer vers la nouvelle version de ubuntu mate ?
<Abe_> it matched I compared them
<zykotick9> !fr | donzo
<ubottu> donzo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yahn> Abe_, if you attempt to run k3b/brasero from the command line and try to burn the ISO do any error messages come up?
<Abe_> I refuse doing that. it should work... wish I had windows right now
<yahn> Abe_, do you have a rooted Android phone? If so, you can use this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.softwarebakery.drivedroid&hl=en
<Abe_> no
<yahn> but that's kind of going beyond the scope of #ubuntu
<donzo> merci yahn
<yahn> donzo, I'm not sure what I've done but no problem :)
<Abe_> need to open a terminal for every little thing i do
<ogra_> Abe_, better ask your money back then, I'm sure he developers of k3b and brasero will refund every cent you paid for their software
<Abe_> sorry i'm using ubuntu for about 3 years now but just gives me a headache right now
<shekhar> Why do the .sh files are not opened directly through terminal(when i double click it) though i changes the properties of the file
<Abe_> afraid putting another dvd in there
<yahn> shekhar, are you running them with the 'sh' command?
<yahn> ie './sh coolprogram.sh'
<Abe_> I go to a friend he has windows i burn it there
<Josh4all> hateball: ty, so I can't fix it myself? ( need to reboot my computer now... )
<shekhar> yahn:  ./ filename.sh ?? is this that what you are intend me to do ?
<yahn> shekhar, just as I posted it above
<zykotick9> shekhar: <sidenote> yahn's "./sh coolprogram.sh" doesn't make sense...
<yahn> shekhar, sorry I meant sh ./coolprogram.sh
<yahn> apologies
<shekhar> yahn:  I can run the file with the command but i want to do it runnable with a click
<shekhar> yahn:  we make mistakes , no problem
<yahn> shekhar, right click on the .sh file in your file manager, navigate to 'Permissions' and check the box 'Allow executing file as a program'
<yahn> when you double click it next time you should have an option to Run in Terminal, Display, Cancel or Run
<shekhar> yahn:  I have done that but still I am unable to get it
<SwedeMike> ml
<yahn> shekhar, have you run 'chmod +x coolprogram.sh' first?
<shekhar> No!!
<shekhar> yahn: ^^
<yahn> let me know if it works :)
<effectnet> firefox stopped responding, how do i close it
<AppAraat> Protip during installation: Just because I'm in a different country, it doesn't mean all of my locale has to change to that country's as well.
<wubble> effectnet: run xkill in a terminal then click on it
<DolphinDream> howdy
<DolphinDream> where is ubuntu storing the menu application entires ?
<DolphinDream> what file ?
<doev> Hi. I try to start an old application that runs without problems on old ubuntu versions. My current Ubuntu version is 14.04. The application need to have opencl installed.
<shekhar> yahn: I ran the command on terminal but there isn't anything happening there
<doev> How can I test if opencl is installed correctly on 14.04?
<yahn> effectnet, you can also open System Monitor (search in the dash), find Firefox -> right click and then select 'Kill'
<yahn> shekhar, it won't give you any feedback in the terminal when you run that command
<yahn> shekhar, has it made a difference to you being able to double click on the file and run it?
<shekhar> yahn:  No
<yahn> shekhar, may I ask what program it is?
<shekhar> yahn: still i am unable get the desired result
<shekhar> yahn:  Tomacat and the it is startup.sh file
<shekhar> *typos sorry yahn
<yahn> apache tomcat?
<shekhar> yes yahn
<OerHeks> DolphinDream, in /usr/share somewhere, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Myrtti> DolphinDream: /usr/share/applications/ and .local/share/applications/
<yahn> shekhar, I see what you mean
<shekhar> yahn:  did you get a solution to this?
<yahn> shekhar, I don't have any experience with tomcat myself but if your goal is to run it automatically at start then this might help:
<yahn> https://www.mulesoft.com/tcat/tomcat-start
<DolphinDream> thx OerHeks Myrtti
<shekhar> yahn:  ok cool thanks for your help
<Abe_> k I used my old ass computer with lubuntu on it.. used xfburn and luckly it finished the burning process... well the program crashed after finishing but at least I have it now... ok need 2 more
<django_> hey
<Abe_> I think the burner on my old pc is better
<curlyears> bitchx make command is looking for bash in /usr/local/bin.  Should it be looking in /bin instead/
<curlyears> since I got a couple of 3TB drives for tghis system, I bought a BlueRay writer for backups.  Can get 25GB per disk that way.   That makes sense, doesn't it?
<curlyears> never mind, I figured the bash question oout fir myself.  *grin*
<zykotick9> curlyears: i'd suggest against using bitchx...  irssi or weechat are supported console based irc clients.
<dury> hi there all channel
<dury> :-)
<dury> keeping all right guys?
<brontosaurusrex> weechat rules.
<OerHeks> last version bitchx 14 nov 2014 .. dead project
<erkan^> I saw that Firefox is be slow on Ubuntu MATE. Do you have a same problem?
<Josh4all> normal here
<mrproper> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu desktop 16.04 and I can’t get flash working on the Adobe flash test page in Opera, Chromium, or Chrome itself. Any suggestions?
<curlyears> OerHeks:   hmm...what is a decent alternative to bitchx?
<Pici> curlyears: irssi or weechat.
<yahn> curlyears, irssi is the best terminal irc client IMO
<roue> hola
<erkan^> You don't need Flash on Chrome, mr
<curlyears> yahn:  OK
<erkan^> mrproper,
<curlyears> thanks
<LambdaComplex> weechat is <3
<Fuchs> curlyears: irssi or weechat, the latter is more actively developed these days
<Fuchs> both work
<roue> I'm trying to find an updated ImageMagick package for 14.04.4 to address the recent CVE. Does one exist for that release? I can't seem to find it and it's not showing up after an apt-get update .
<roue> Maybe the fix was backported?
<Pici> roue: I didn't think that any patches for the CVE were available yet.
<ghoost> where can I download old libc.so.6 ?
<ghoost> I want 2.16
<spm_draget> '/etc/init.d/foo restart' is deprecated, the old init-system, right?
<ghoost> I want libc.so.6 > 2.3 and < 2.17
<ghoost> where can I find that binary ?
<spm_draget> 'service foo restart' is deprecated, from the old upstart-system, right?
<OerHeks> ghoost, for what ubuntu version?
<tkeller> Ahhh, irssi seems to be working..
<ghoost> OerHeks: does that really matter ?
<spm_draget> 'systemctl restart foo.service' is the current (16.04) way to handle services - which comes from systemd, right?
<ghoost> 64 bit
<OerHeks> ghoost, yes
<ghoost> oh, then...
<ghoost> Actually I'm using kali
<ghoost> kali rolling
<Pici> ghoost: they have their own support channel at #kali-linux
<OerHeks> kale is not based on ubuntu. so i guess i cannot help you with that.
<ghoost> Pici: okay thanks
<curlyears> *whew*   Now I need to try installing cura again.(*shudder*)
<erkan^> Josh4all, I saw that Chromium is faster than Firefox, how can that?
<Josh4all> you mean the launch time is faster?
<joko> Hello, is there any IRC channel for LXD?
<erkan^> Chromium open is faster, page lading is faster, etc. Josh4all
<erkan^> Firefox open is slow
<erkan^> and Page slow too
<erkan^> I don't understnad why
<erkan^> Can someone research this what is a cause that Firefox is be slow
<erkan^> ...
<OerHeks> erkan^, try to remove you firefox profile, and start firefox again, it might help speed up
<jcastro> joko: #lxcontainers
<Pici> (be sure to back it up somewhere)
<joko> jcastro: thanks, much appreciated
<yahn> erkan^, it's probably due to Gecko..Firefox has always been sluggish compared to Chrome/Chromium for me
<erkan^> I did it , OerHeks
<erkan^> maybe, yahn
<ghoost> but I can download libc for any os and run right ?
<xangua> erkan^: chromium/chrome opens faster because it's always running in background
<yahn> ghoost, no
<ghoost> yahn: but I did
<ghoost> for challenges
<ghoost> hacking challenges
<OerHeks> xangua +1
<erkan^> ok, xangua
<ghoost> the host libc at server
<ghoost> for download
<ghoost> and anyone (disregarding the os of the participant) can use that
<ghoost> to run the application to be hacked
<Josh4all> I hate Chrome and only use it when I want to watch video sites built in Flash -.-
<ghoost> by loading that libc
<curlyears> sheesh...the download webssite says to use "apt-get install cura"  but when I do that it complais "package cura not found"
<Pici> curlyears: what is cura?
<Pici> ghoost: Please try to stay on-topic here. This channel is for Ubuntu support (which you aren't using) only.  Also, hacking challenges are off-topic here.
<curlyears> Pici:  gcode generator and control "paneL" for my 3D printer
<erkan^> Flash is built in Chromium, Josh4all
<ghoost> Pici: I just want libc
<ghoost> ubuntu one will do
<DJones> curlyears: Looks like this might be what you need http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/cura-engine
<xangua> erkan^: not in chromium
<Josh4all> erkan^: oh? for now?
<ghoost> Pici: any version binary, which does not have glibc ghost patch Pici
<ghoost> any version *ubuntu* glibc binary
<OerHeks> ghoost, easy to find, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc
<Pici> ghoost: Thats not a complete sentence, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<ghoost> OerHeks: I want binary
<ghoost> not source
<erkan^> ow for chrome only, xanadu__ ?
<erkan^> xangua
<curlyears> Djones:  isn't xenial 16.04?
<erkan^> Why isn't Google Chrome in software centre, xangua ?
<ghoost> Pici: I just want a libc binary (for ubuntu os, say) which is compiled in 2014 or before
<yahn> curlyears, cura-engine which is available in the repositories is only a command line STL to GCODE converter
<Josh4all> I once tried to install old libraries via rpm packages using "alien"
<curlyears> ghoost:  this isn't the place to ask, after mentioning hacking
<DJones> curlyears: Yes it is, but looks like the same package is available since at least 14.04
<yahn> curlyears, you want this most likely: https://ultimaker.com/en/products/cura-software
<ghoost> curlyears: the good kind of hacking
<Pici> ghoost: feel free to search through http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<yahn> there's a link to a .deb on that page for Ubuntu
<ghoost> Pici: but that gives source code right ?
<Josh4all> not sure if it is a good way to go anyways
<ghoost> Can I get a binary
<ghoost> >
<ghoost> >
<ghoost> ?
<Pici> ghoost: it gives source and binary.
<curlyears> *sigh*  I don't know why lulzbot can get things right
<ghoost> Pici: I could not find the libc binary there
<ghoost> could you please give a link to it ?
<curlyears> could someone please send me a short /msg?
<Pici> ghoost: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libc6
<pauljw> you gonna do the hack for him too, Pici ?  :)
<Pici> pauljw: I'm waiting for that question ;)
<pauljw> lol
<django_> hey folks
<django_> im on xfce4 how can i make my terminal look different?
<yahn> django_, Preferences -> Appearance
<sean_> this might be a bit late but i think that firefox is better
<sean_> my pc just runs way better overall when chrome is not installed
<Josh4all> i've changed my old sempron 3200+ pc into using a 64bit OS
<juampi> hola
<santiago_> HOla
<Josh4all> just because there is no 32bit flash player soon under Ubuntu or any other distros... -.-
<sean_> i favour 64 bit because it just hinders you less. some apps only come in 64bit these days
<juampi> niceeee
<Josh4all> sean_: true
<Abe_> uhm... can you actually make any usb stick bootable?
<yahn> Abe_, what do you mean?
<Abe_> I'm on live CD right now playing with 16.04
<sean_> yes as long as it has enough space for the image
<Abe_> if you could make any USB stick bootable...
<k1l> Abe_: yes. but that will erase all data on that usb pendrive
<Abe_> well I only have an 2gb Mp3 player usb stick xD does that work too?
<yahn> Abe_, it probably will
<k1l> uh, that depends on as what exactly that will show itself to bios.
<Inocuous> my whole ubuntu operating system is on a 64g memory stick
<k1l> but it might break the player
<Abe_> I found it laying around here.. cuz I ruined another DVD even if it said successfull... I didn't do an md5sum check after burning.. it only gives me an boot error when trying to boot from dvd
<sean_> you will just have to format the drive again. i dont actually suggest it because it could cause damage.
<k1l> Abe_: did you reduce the burning speed?
<Abe_> I was burning lubuntu 16.04 this time... and I also need kubuntu xD.. yes I need all three :D
<Abe_> k1l: yes minimum was x6.. I did that
<k1l> Abe_:  a free or cheap 2-4Gb usb pendrive would be best. or at least RW dvds.
<sean_> remember it also depends on the disc. if its a cheap disc and you burn too slow then it will fail also. The better the quality of the dvd the less you need to worry about speed
<Abe_> so that was the 3rd dvd that lands in the garbage
<Abe_> 1 DVD was successfull
<k1l> are you sue its not a booting error of the system?
<k1l> *sure
<yahn> Abe_, for the sake of your own sanity I'd suggest waiting and grabbing a cheap USB stick :P
<Abe_> k1l: Yes let me explain
<sl4ck> .
<sl4ck> .
<curlyears> howdy, k1l.  I found the problem with major assistance from reisio
<Abe_> On my old computer it gives me an boot error. can't remember what exacly. something like it couldn't load a specific file
<Abe_> ^ lubuntu
<Abe_> on my better one It actually gives me the option to "try lubuntu" and so on
<curlyears> turns out that I needed to sitwch my CD setting to "UEFI" from "UTO", and also I discovered that somehow the HDD boot priority got changed, and it was attempting to boot from the wrong HDD   *smirk*
<curlyears> hi, squinty
<Abe_> but If I click it i stays black.. also when I choose the option Check lubuntu disk.. computer screen just stays black.. so It didn't burn right again :/
<ioria> uto ? auto maybe ....
<curlyears> well, now I need top try 16.04 out.  Given all the troubles I have had, I think I'll try the Live-DVD first
<Abe_> using my old Pc for burning now cuz at least it burned one successfull. I'm on live cd right now. playing around
<Abe_> didn't change much from 14.04... I still need lubuntu and kubuntu CD...
<curlyears> query:  when doing a Live-DVD, does anyone know how large the ramfs it creates is,, or does it depend on how much RAM you actually have/
<Abe_> well idk cuz it's only live cd so there's probably a lot that changed
<roya_> hello, I wanna know how to install wayland session on my newlly installed 16.04 gnome ubuntu
 * curlyears squirms a bit, and points out that it is a Live DVD, not a Live CD
<Abe_> yes before I waste the money on dvd's again I will use an usb stick.. Idk. if my old PC boots from USB though :/ so I need to burn plop linux xD
<OerHeks> roya_, not, ubuntu develops MIR, a fork of wayland.
<Abe_> roya_: Isn't it Mir under Ubuntu not Wayland???
<curlyears> ???   waste money on DVDs?  I always buy re-writable media, don't you?
<cantstanya> l
<cantstanya> oh
<yahn> roya_, is there not an option on the login screen to try Wayland?
<OerHeks> https://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/
<curlyears> what is wayland
<curlyears> ?
<Abe_> I bought memorex dvd's in Walmart.. I didn't see rewritable... well I didn't look either
<yahn> curlyears, a display server designed to replace X
<Abe_> display manager
<DJones> roya_: wayland has been dropped by Canonical http://www.pcworld.com/article/2030053/with-convergence-in-mind-ubuntu-linux-scraps-wayland.html
<curlyears> Abe_:   I am pretty sure Walmart carries re-writables.   Best But or any office supply store can also supply them
<bella_shen> ?
<bella_shen> hello
<yahn> DJones, that only applies to Ubuntu proper, not the spinoffs
<yahn> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 has an option to try out Wayland support
<Abe_> yeah but their are also more expensive. and I didn't think I would ruin any
<curlyears> ah.  Wouldn't usinf something other than X break a lot of stuff?
<bella_shen> 中国人有吗
<bella_shen> china?
<curlyears> Abe_:  then buy online from TigerDirect
<roya_> yahn, no, there is none, only gnome clasic
<Abe_> now I ruined three so far..on two different pc's... so not a very good result
<curlyears> Abe_:  how are you "ruining" them?
<yahn> roya_, you need to install gnome-session-wayland first
<Abe_> using linux burning programs xD... k3b,xfburn, and brasero
<yahn> it only works on open source video drivers mind you
<curlyears> Abe_:  but in what WAY were they "wasted?"
<Abe_> curlyears: program crashed, program froze, and burned with errors I guess
<curlyears> did your burner software report any errors to you?
<roya_> yahn, thanks, I'll try it as soon as I'm done installing flashplayer-installer
<Abe_> curlyears: the first 2 times yes.... the last time it said successfull.. but after booting it, it wasn't
<dannymichel> Would it be at all possible to do some sort of universal recent files per app menu? Like say I have totem open and want to go to my recent files only opened in that app
<Abe_> at least I got 1 successfull out of 4
<Abe_> which i'm on right now
<Abe_> and I still need lubuntu, it's more important than kubuntu... cuz a family member needs it too.. not right now but later
<wad> I installed a database (Percona 5.7) from .deb files. I'd like to uninstall now. But when I scroll through the software center, I don't see it. Help?
<Abe_> what was the program I need to make an usb bootable?
<k1l> Abe_: dd
<Abe_> k1l: just dd?
<touil76> Hi. I'm still investigating my problem of screensaver in ubuntu 16.04. The computer cannot be woken up after the screensaver has launched.
<yahn> Abe_, you can use Startup Disk Creator
<OerHeks> wad, their site gives hope, https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-server/5.5/installation/apt_repo.html#uninstalling-percona-server
<k1l> Abe_: no. you need to tell dd fom where to what it needs to work. but there are gui programs, too.
<wad> Ah, thanks!
<Abe_> ok I do that when I'm off this livecd
<Abe_> k1l: I prefer gui's
<touil76> Can anybody help ?
<Abe_> depends
<scatterp> can any one help me fix grub for some reason cant get machine to boot...
<touil76> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1577170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577170 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "screen cannot be turned back on after being switched off after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,New]
<touil76> What I found is that turning dpms off solves the problem in some way, preventing the screen to be turned completely off (it just shows the login page).
<curlyears> would someone please send me a brief /msg?  ANything will do, I just want to what a /msg looks like in this nw client
<Abe_> touil76: are you the one reporting the bug? it says it only affects 1 person so far according to your link
<touil76> But I also found that, when the screen is turned off by screensaver, the keyboard is also locked, because then I cannot change its numlock state. (the led on the keyboard does not goes on or off)
<touil76> Abe_: I am the one that has reported the bug.
<Abe_> touil76: good
<touil76> Abe_: Can you help me investigate what causes the problem ?
<poorUser> Hi people! dumb question, if i install the newest 16.04, formatting / and not the /home, will all hidden files and configs be purged? or it'll preserve old files and i must remove them all?
<Abe_> touil76: I can also just google. I'm not an computer expert. I would try to find a suitable workaround
<curlyears> unless /home is a separate partition, you can't dp that
<Abe_> touil76: I hope somebody else might help you resolving your problem
<poorUser> it is in a separate, i'm going to format / only
<touil76> Abe_: I hope it too.
<curlyears> Abe_:   "not a computer expert?"   BEGONE Thou Knave!!!!   (kidding, of course)
<Abe_> touil76: you should ask in a forum also
<curlyears> I *USED* to be a "computer expert."  Leave the game for three years, you are back to being a nooob
<touil76> Abe_: what kind of forum ?
<touil76> curlyears : Would you help me ?
<curlyears> would someone please send me a brief /msg?  ANything will do, I just want to what a /msg looks like in this nw client
<curlyears> tiul76:  willing to try, but I don't know much about current versions of things
<Josh4all> I have sent one and there is no reply from you?
<trevor_s> is there any problem creating an array using mdadm pointing to /dev/sdb /dev/sdc, etc instead of /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1, etc??
<curlyears> Josh4all:  hmm...I don't think I ever saw it.   Odd
<poorUser> ok none know how it works :D to have no problems i'll manually remove them all
<Abe_> touil76: you might ask http://ubuntuforums.org/ if you speak german which you probably don't I always ask here https://ubuntuusers.de/
<OerHeks> !askubuntu
<ubottu> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<touil76> Abe_: My german is very very poor.
<scatterp> can any one help me fix grub for some reason cant get machine to boot...
<Abe_> touil76:  then I recommend http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Abe_> they never helped me much though... Im glad that i can use german forums
<curlyears> why is there no man or help entry for grub?
<Pici> curlyears: its not a command.
<Abe_> curlyears: grub is the boot manager
<Josh4all> curlyears: have you checked the message in the server buffer?
<Abe_> why does ubuntu always feels like a permanent beta
<LinuxCreeper> haLLO
<LinuxCreeper> hallo
<curlyears> greetings, German person
<Abe_> hallo go to #ubuntu-de for german support
<LinuxCreeper> ok ty
<Sc0tty-> hello, I don't know if this is the correct channel, but is it possibly to have clickable check boxes in libre office writer?
<yahn> Sc0tty-, #libreoffice would be a better place to ask that question
<Sc0tty-> yahn: thanks!
<curlyears> 10:15, there goes the tornado siren test
<touil76> bug posted in ubuntuforum.com
<touil76> ubuntuforums.org (of course)
<Akuli> When will 16.04.1 be released?
<Abe_> Akuli: I think July
<Akuli> Ok, nice
<Akuli> So i won't have to wait for 16.04 forever :)
<tkeller> * yeesh*   I got stuck in a /query, couldn't figure out how to exit it (/iunquery, as it turns out)
<tkeller> well,. off to burn a 16.04 DVD and try a Live-DVD session of 16.05.  Hopefully be back sooonly
<shekhar> where can i find the AppData folder in ubuntu ??
<nicomachus> Akuli: July 21st
<kenifanying> Hi all, I have ubuntu 16.04 LTS installed and want to share my Public folder. I install apache2-bin and libapache2-mod-dnssd packages, then turn on the share options on Public peferences. But I can't access it, any suggestion?
<Akuli> shekhar: There is no appdata, there is not even a C drive. What file are you looking for?
<shekhar> Akuli:  AppData is the folder name In windows, I need the corresponding one in Ubuntu
<Akuli> shekhar: what program's settings?
<Abe_> shekhar ubuntu isn't anything like windows
<Akuli> shekhar: .config in your home folder is much like appdata, but i can't be more specific if you don't tell the name of the program.
<shekhar> Abe_:  yes, but the data in a program should be stored somewhere
<Akuli> Oh, you're writing a program?
<Pici> shekhar: it might be in .config or .local or in a new hidden file/folder it creates.
<Abe_> I didn't know what the appdata folder is for
<curlyears> burning DVD
<Akuli> shekhar: Can you tell us if you're making the program, or the name of the program if you're not?
<Abe_> sometimes programs also create hidden folders in /home
<Akuli> right, especially a bit older programs, but also some up-to-date ones like gimp
<Abe_> k going to ruin "hopefully not" another dvd
<shekhar> Pici Akuli Abe_ :  firstly, I am very new to Ubuntu kindly bear my nooblishness, Everything i mentioned above is related to an opensource application named OpenMRS, where the module war files are to be placed in AppData folder
<shekhar> Pici:  Akuli  Abe_  inorder run the module we need to  load the module initially
<shekhar> did that makes sense?? :)
<Akuli> shekhar: Ok, then you can run "find openmrs" on the terminal to check if you can find its setting files.
<Akuli> Yes :)
<shekhar> Akuli:  onething where can we find the .config file for an application in Ubuntu
<Pici> shekhar: global configs are in /etc/
<Akuli> shekhar: Open your home folder, press Ctrl+H, go to .config
<Akuli> Pici: or /usr/lib or /usr/share/somethign or whatever :)
<OerHeks> according to their page https://wiki.openmrs.org/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=3346553 >> /usr/share/openmrs
<shekhar> Akuli:  I got that
<shekhar> Akuli:  Thank you :) 🙇
<nacc> this isn't really an ubuntu question, though, as you're installing from source
<Pici> shekhar: Also the comments on https://wiki.openmrs.org/display/docs/Step+5+-+Deploy+OpenMRS has some info of where to put the war file.
<nacc> so it's a question of what does openmrs do
<nacc> which is probably relevant to all distros
<shekhar> Pici:  I know how to do that using windows , but few days back i switched to ubuntu
<curlyears> howdy,nacc
<shekhar> Pici:  thats the real problem, BTW i got that !! , Thank you guys
<curlyears> there ARE books on using linux available
 * curlyears *ducks*
<Abe_> dammit know I know why lubuntu screwed up on my old pc
<akik> shekhar: you can use "dpkg -L package" to see where it has installed its files
<curlyears> bacl in a while
<Akuli> akik: maybe we should introduce him to the scary terminal later :)
<Akuli> or rather, introduce the scary terminal to him
<Akuli> :D
<Abe_> I usually do md5sum checks... but there where in my experience always correct. now I checked and the md5check thingy is not correct.. thats why I ruined lubuntu dvd..
<nacc> Akuli: afaik, this is not a package (i don't see it in the archives)
<akik> Akuli: i don't see the reason
<nacc> err, akik --^ not Akuli, sorry
<Abe_> cuz I didn't check the first time nooooo
<Abe_> need to download again and delete this corrupt iso file befor it creates more damage
<akik> !find openmrs
<ubottu> Package/file openmrs does not exist in xenial
<Akuli> akik: he will switch back to windows if he needs to learn the terminal during the first few days.
<yahn> Akuli, not necessarily true
<Akuli> but likely
<akik> Akuli: yea well that's how i started and it was all good
<venter> hi every one
<Abe_> Akuli: you don't have to use the terminal if you don't want to. helpful but if you only do basic thing's you don't actually need it
<venter> any good tutorial on how to install #any  connect Cisco vpn in Ubuntu16
<Akuli> I disagree about that a bit, but that's true for the most part :)
<Akuli> Some things just can't be done without it
<yahn> Abe_, I don't think that's true. Every person I know who's used Ubuntu has at some time had to drop into the terminal
<akik> you don't get the full linux experience if you don't use the shell
<yahn> that's not a good thing either
<Akuli> but for the average user, 99% true :)
<Akuli> akik: that's an opinion.
<nacc> it's a great thing, if you treat the shell as empowering rather than scary :)
<Akuli> right :)
<akik> yes i very much think that you don't get the full linux experience if you don't use the shell
<Abe_> Akuli: thats true, for basic things you don't.. I think people shouldn't have to open a terminal for nothing.... Ubuntu has to be dumb down for the public or nobody will ever use it in the future
<yahn> it's only great if you use it by choice, not because your other options have failed
<Akuli> right, i agree
<nacc> but now we're in the realm of opinions, again --> #offtopic :)
<michele_> good evening
<yahn> venter, http://askubuntu.com/questions/488435/cisco-vpn-configuration-steps
<venter> thanks yahn
<frew> hey all; I need to tweak some of the neauvou settings on X11; since I don't have an xorg.conf to modify, can I like, export the current config and modify that?
<OerHeks> frew, if you need it, you can create a xorg.conf > http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<Abe_2> ok I'm on my old Pc now... where do I find the lubuntu 16.04 as torrent.. over browser it seems to be very slow on mine
<frew> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<UrbanFlash> hello, i have a severe problem with my proprietary nvidia driver. It just stopped working this morning after running perfectly for the last few months
<yahn> UrbanFlash, what do you mean by 'stopped working'?
<donofrio> anyone here know why once I wifi working in 16.04 I see my access point and many others but mine and three others are "greyed" out? help
<UrbanFlash> at the first boot this morning i just had a black screen
<UrbanFlash> then i removed the driver and rebooted = running vesa now
<UrbanFlash> now, whenever i install nvidia (whichever version) i still get the vesa driver
<UrbanFlash> and the Xorg.0.log says: Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Abe_2> OerHeks: thx but It was on lubuntu.net couldn't find it first
<UrbanFlash> right now i have 361 installed
<UrbanFlash> and as far as i can tell it built the module normally
<UrbanFlash> is there any way to force a module rebuild or get more info than that?
<Abe_2> funny how my old PC is blazing fast with lubuntu.. faster than my I3 with kubuntu xD.. well you can't compare it
<yahn> UrbanFlash, did you remove the previous driver cleanly? sudo apt-get remove nvidia* && sudo apt-get autoremove
<shekhar> is there a way to run the .sh files other than a command via teminal
<UrbanFlash> i did a purge nvidia* --purge
<UrbanFlash> and i have done this for 10+ years, so i'm pretty sure there was nothing left
<shekhar> Abe_:  is there a way to run the .sh files other than a command via teminal
<UrbanFlash> dkms also says the module is installed for the correct kernel
<akik> UrbanFlash: there's "sudo apt install --reinstall package"
<Akuli> shekhar: a command in terminal? :D
<yahn> UrbanFlash, I would suggest installing whatever version of the proprietary driver you want and then running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Akuli> shekhar: You can do it without any typing if you want
<Akuli> shekhar: First right-click the file, go to properties and make sure it has executable permissions, then drag and drop it to a terminal and press enter
<Akuli> shekhar: That easy :)
<UrbanFlash> will try, but i don't think it will help, that will only write a xorg.conf which i haven't needed or used for a few years
<Abe_2> shekhar: I don't know... I just do ./qrehqfq;oirf .sh to start something
<UrbanFlash> ok, it basically did nothing visible...
<r0bert_> lol
<yahn> oh
<UrbanFlash> not even a xorg.conf anymore
<Abe_2> shekhar: change permissions of course
<r0b> i get bored sometimes
<r0b> idk
<Akuli> I think he can even double-click it after changing the permissions
<nomoney4u2> question: i installed the firmware-b43-installer  last night and it went great, i was able to see my network.  today - i dont see anything
<nomoney4u2> iwlist wlan1 scan shows no result.
<nomoney4u2> can someone help?
<donofrio> anyone had AP's greyed out while many others are lite up allowing me to select everyone but my own AP????
<akik> UrbanFlash: i've got an intel+nvidia system with a xorg configuration file. do you want to take a look?
<yahn> UrbanFlash, when you run sudo modprobe nvidia what is the output?
<Akuli> shekhar: Is the right-clicking thing working?
<UrbanFlash> no thanks akik, i have a desktop with only a dedicated nvidia card, i don't think that will help
<frew> ok, anyone know how to ask X11 what it's current settings are?  only so I can verify that I changed them correctly
<UrbanFlash> yahn, no output, and lsmod says nvidia is running from the start
<shekhar> Akuli:  double click is  not working but the drag and drop is
<UrbanFlash> lspci and lshw also say the nvidia driver is in use
<UrbanFlash> only the graphical information panel in the system settings tell me it uses the gallium driver
<Akuli> shekhar: you were supposed to right-click and go to properties.
<yahn> UrbanFlash, can you please run sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf and tell me which alternative is selected
<shekhar> Akuli:  yes i have done that
<Akuli> shekhar: and the allow executing as program is checked?
<donofrio> anyone ever had a install where you get wifi working and you have list ten AP shown but three are greyed out and one of the greyed out selections is "my AP?"
<shekhar> Akuli:  yes done that too..
<Akuli> shekhar: then drag to terminal, click the terminal once and press enter :)
<robco> I've been wrestling with 16.04, trying to get it to work well on a Compaq Pro 6300 (that has been certified for 14.04 iirc).
<UrbanFlash> yahn, good catch, it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/16220328/
<shekhar> Akuli:  it is fine , but a double click  should also do the same
<robco> I have a fresh install with errors in dmesg and syslog
<shekhar> Akuli:  i  mean a double click on .sh file
<UrbanFlash> i hope the german is no problem, it just says automatic mode and manual mode
<robco> anyone have a recommendation on where to place them to get help? best area online for 16.04 support?
<Akuli> shekhar: what do you get when double-clicking then? it opens in a text editor?
<yahn> robco, what do you need help with?
<UrbanFlash> i really have no idea why this uses the lowes priority driver an on manual
<UrbanFlash> i will try changing, reboot and report back
<yahn> UrbanFlash, I also have no idea. Are you able to select option 0
<robco> getting xenial to work properly yahn
<UrbanFlash> thanks so far
<shekhar> yes Akuli
<yahn> good luck
<robco> lol
<robco> I have some pastes
<Akuli> shekhar: try it now, you probably tried it before you gave it the executable flag
<OerHeks> !paste | robco
<ubottu> robco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<robco> http://pastebin.com/9znwktDu
<robco> http://pastebin.com/QQXYiYVj
<robco> http://pastebin.com/9yB6WJfh
<yahn> shekhar, tomcat is a service rather than a regular program..I don't think it's designed to be run the way you're intending it to
<yahn> that's what I could gather by skimming over the documentation
<shekhar> yahn: Ahh ok :)
<akik> double clicking a sh file. what has the world come to
<UrbanFlash> ok, i'm back with no success
<UrbanFlash> after the reboot alternatives is set back to the mesa driver
<yahn> robco, I'm not sure what you're trying to show us here
<Akuli> shekhar: Use the software center for installing stuff, never download anything from the net unless you're sure you need to do it that way
<Akuli> never anything.
<akik> yahn: thanks for the update-alternatives tip. didn't know that it could be used for other things such as linker config files
<billy12> Does anyone know what automotive analysis tool does?
<yahn> UrbanFlash, when you open the additional drivers tab do the option for the proprietary driver show up? Is the one you want selected?
<UrbanFlash> yahn, yes it is
<yahn> UrbanFlash, can you try running sudo nvidia-xconfig please
<UrbanFlash> yahn, i did, now i have a default xorg.conf
<yahn> with entries for the nvidia card?
<UrbanFlash> yes: Identifier     "Device0"
<UrbanFlash>     Driver         "nvidia"
<UrbanFlash>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<UrbanFlash> only the bare minimum
<OerHeks> billy12, you might want to ask in the backbox channel, it is not part of our repos
<UrbanFlash> i'll give it a try, brb
<yahn> ok
<yahn> good luck :)
<yahn> robco, can you be a bit more specific? What part(s) are you having issues with?
<robco> yahn, please check the errors
<billy12> Ok, thanks OerHeks!
<robco> well, when I install ldap and nscd
<robco> and configure it
<robco> I no longer get a login screen
<robco> and my monitor isn't found
<robco> It makes no sense
<robco> but the fact that I have so many errors - I want to take these out of the equation first
<UrbanFlash> tss
<UrbanFlash> somehow the xorg.conf is gone again after a reboot and no change...
<robco> I've done about 10 installs and keep ending up with the black screen after LDAP and NSCD config - doesn't make sense
<yahn> robco, yeah that seems weird, I can't see a relation
<yahn> UrbanFlash, that's also really strange
<robco> me neither
<robco> but I'm trying to wipe out errors
<UrbanFlash> it seems it got renamed to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.05042016
<robco> so I can narrow down what's happening
<UrbanFlash> and didn't load because of that
<donofrio> anyone ever had a install where you get wifi working and you have list ten AP shown but three are greyed out and one of the greyed out selections is "my AP?"
<robco> After LDAP & NSCD, and not before, I edn up with X11 not finding a display
<yahn> robco, I wish I could help but my knowledge of LDAP etc is extremely limited
<Biff1> Hello, upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10, now networking and USB ports do not work. If I boot from USB with 14.04 and do an install will the file structure remain intact on the HD?
<yahn> I also can't think of a reason why it would be at all related to your X settings
<robco> any idea on a good place to go with these logs?
<yahn> the only thing that comes to mind is some kind of timeout related to ldap logins
<robco> nope
<robco> I can even su to ldap user before reboot
<robco> I believe it may be related to the edit of nsswitch.conf
<robco> but not sure
<UrbanFlash> yahn, do you know your way around dkms?
<yahn> UrbanFlash, not too well UrbanFlash
<robco> right
<UrbanFlash> i'm trying to rebuild the module, but i'm unsure how that would work
<UrbanFlash> if i do dkms build nvidia/361 it says it can't fint the source
<robco> and when things go wrong, a reinstall of xorg, lightdm, etc doesn't help
<yahn> robco, looking through those logs doesn't show anything that jumps out to me
<robco> that's the fresh look
<robco> i haven't touched it yet at that point
<yahn> UrbanFlash, you've got the linux-headers package installed yeah?
<UrbanFlash> yeah
<UrbanFlash> the thing is: the module is built, installed and running
<UrbanFlash> X just can't find it at boot and falls back to vesa
<yahn> UrbanFlash, last ditch effort, have you tried to install the drivers manuall from nvidia.com?
<yahn> manually*
<UrbanFlash> not yet
<UrbanFlash> that was also my last idea before a reinstall
<yahn> UrbanFlash, the million dollar question, did you change anything relevant before the issue cropped up?
<UrbanFlash> nope, i shut the pc down yesterday evening with everything working perfectly
<UrbanFlash> this morning the error was there
<UrbanFlash> there were 3 updates yesterday
<UrbanFlash> the only one remotely to do with drivers or graphics was ubuntu-drivers-common
<yahn> anything relevant to the kernel/base?
<yahn> hmm
<Biff1> Hello, upgraded from 14.04 to 15.10, now networking and USB ports do not work. If I boot from USB with 14.04 and do an install will the folder structure remain intact on the HD?
<UrbanFlash> but as far as i can tell that's not really connected to the drivers
<UrbanFlash> it's only for the installer
<Akuli> Biff1: 16.04 was also released recently, so you could try that too. i'd recommend taking backups before reinstalling anyway.
<Biff1> no network no USB, how can I do a backup?
<tgm4883> Biff1: I'd second testing 16.04. You can use the live USB to verify that networking works
<tgm4883> Biff1: did you encrypt your partition?
<Biff1> no encryption
<tgm4883> Biff1: then you should be able to mount the disk in a live session
<tgm4883> I'd still recommend the testing of the 16.04 live session
<Biff1> excellent, then I'll create a 16.04 USB and boot and backup...sounds lika plan
<swimmer_> hello g33ks, anyone knows how to allow non-root users to full operate NetworkManager (using 16.04)?
<Biff1> Thanks, Bye bye
<tgm4883> swimmer_: what do you mean "full operate"?
<swimmer_> be able to (for example) connect to a wifi network
<swimmer_> without asking for any password
<swimmer_> and without giving sudo privileges
<CrookedHillary> I am crooked Hillary!
<bazhang> CrookedHillary, thats offtopic here
<bazhang> CrookedHillary, try a chat channel not here
<Akuli> swimmer_: my network manager does that by default on 14.04
<CrookedHillary> I can talk about whatever I want.
<swimmer_> my 16.06 doesn't
<swimmer_> *16.04
<CrookedHillary> What you going to do about it?
<yahn> swimmer_, my 16.04 install doesn't require a root password to connect to wifi networks
<bazhang> CrookedHillary, in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel sure
<dax> that.
<Akuli> i'd suggest not turning this into a linux mint kickban channel :)
<Akuli> Ok :)
<MonkeyDust> Akuli  it's easy: make sure you don't get kicked
<BenderRodriguez> Is virtinst required for kvm to run?
<CrookedHillary> wtf happened
<Akuli> dax didn't like your attitude.
<BenderRodriguez> I'm on ubuntu server so I really don't want to install a bunch of gtk packages
<UrbanFlash> yahn, i wanted to report in, that the driver from the website works as expected...
<dax> you stopped being able to talk about whatever you want
<Abe_> finally got one more dvd successfull.
<yahn> UrbanFlash, interesting
<CrookedHillary> k
<UrbanFlash> it kind of feels like giving up, but i'm gonna leave it for now
<UrbanFlash> i will play with it some more tomorrow or so
<yahn> UrbanFlash, when you were (re)installing the nvidia driver were you doing it from the GUI?
<yahn> ie from the additional drivers tab
<UrbanFlash> no, that didn't work
<yahn> or from the terminal
<swimmer_> yahn: have you created a new user without sudo privileges and test it like that?
<UrbanFlash> ah
<UrbanFlash> sorry, i misunderstood
<CrookedHillary> What do you think about canonical adding a warning this command
<UrbanFlash> when i tried the versions in the repo or ppa i used the terminal
<CrookedHillary> now, dont ban me
<UrbanFlash> like i always do
<CrookedHillary> Ill put it in quotes "rm -rf /"
<UrbanFlash> i only checked in the gui if it detected the driver which it did
<yahn> UrbanFlash, ah ok..super weird still
<UrbanFlash> yeah, i'm glad i'm not the only one thinking that
<UrbanFlash> there was another weird thing though
<UrbanFlash> when i install 352, it automatically installs 361 as well
<swimmer_> so, the test here is: create a new user without sudo privileges, check if can connect to a wifi without asking for password.
<UrbanFlash> not the other way round though or with any other version
<yahn> it gets stranger I see..
<UrbanFlash> but that has to be a problem in the dependencies
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: thats because 352 gets redirected to 361
<tgm4883> swimmer_: I'm assuming you mean a new wifi SSID, not one that is already configured?
<UrbanFlash> lotuspsychje, ah ok
<UrbanFlash> but why do i get both packages then?
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: try a sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall perhaps
<swimmer_> tgm4883: correct. I want to give my users the ability to connect to their wifi at home without giving them sudo privileges
<UrbanFlash> lotuspsychje, trying right now, i did just use the nvidia installer from the website though, so it might take a while to clean up
<OerHeks> UrbanFlash, nvidia-352 is just a transitional package for nvidia-361
<UrbanFlash> OerHeks, yep, i see that now
<OerHeks> UrbanFlash, don't install from the nvidia site, use our drivers or the official ppa
<UrbanFlash> didn't matter in the end
<UrbanFlash> did you even read anything we tried the last half hour?
<akik> that's a bit weird that the wifi configuration is shared between users
<UrbanFlash> or me the last 3 hours?
<UrbanFlash> because that's exactly what i tried and what failed
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: we dont all sit here on a chair waiting , no
<UrbanFlash> then maybe such a statement is not as helpful as one might think, huh?
<UrbanFlash> but the driver is reinstalled now with version 364
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: we trying to help you here, on facts you type right now in chat
<UrbanFlash> yeah, you joined in, that's great
<UrbanFlash> and i'm greatful
<UrbanFlash> but we've been doing this here for a while
<akik> UrbanFlash: where did you find nvidia-364 ?
<UrbanFlash> in some ppa
<lotuspsychje> probably ubuntu graphics ppa
<UrbanFlash> yeah, that one
<UrbanFlash> sry too slow with looking for the name
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: wich chipset are you on?
<UrbanFlash> gk106 = gtx660
<UrbanFlash> i've been on xenial since ~february and haven't had problems yet
<Billly> C
<Billly> F
<UrbanFlash> and they just appeared between the shutdown yesterday and the boot today
<Billly> My name is Billy
<UrbanFlash> the only thing that changed yesterday was an update to ubuntu-drivers-common
<Billly> Anyone see my friend crookedhillary
<UrbanFlash> and the thing today was: the driver was installed (let's say version 361), built correctly and reported as "in use" by lspci and lshw
<robco> lol
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: weird, because nvidia's site suggests 361 for your card
<UrbanFlash> but actually X uses the gallium driver
<UrbanFlash> it did actually suggest 304 for me
<robco> Billly/hillary is bored
<robco> and young, I presume
<UrbanFlash> but everything up to 364 also lists the card as supported
<yahn> the gtx660 has been supported for a while now
<yahn> I wonder if the nvidia driver isn't blacklist nouveau
<Billly> Too much time on their hands
<yahn> blacklisting*
<lotuspsychje> Billly: can we help you with an ubuntu problem?
<bazhang> !ot | Billly
<ubottu> Billly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> take the chit chat somewhere else Billly
<dax> bazhang: nothx, he's banned from it for repeated PM abuse and racism
<UrbanFlash> should it be in the blacklists in modules.d?
<Billly> Jesus, bruh, give me a chance to ask something
<Billly> Any updates on AMD drivers
<robco> ask and stop wasting space here where people are trying to be productive, Billly
<bazhang> Billly, no
<Billly> What space. The
<TheMarius> any of you guys got movit working in kdenlive?
<yahn>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Billly> There isn't a space limitation here
<yahn> oops
<yahn> it might in another conf
<robco> ok. doing a reboot after yet another LDAP NSCD PAM config
<UrbanFlash> i'm looking in all of them right now
<Billly> Its not the 1980s where space is severely limited
<robco> pray for me
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash, yahn we had several users with likewise issues today on GTX cards..smells like a new bug to me
<MonkeyDust> Billly  stop
<lundmar> how come I can't set default application for .avi files to vlc? It insists on using totem regardless of setting default to vlc. Is this a known bug?
<UrbanFlash> lotuspsychje, ok, that's good to know somehow
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: right mouse/properties on .avi and set vlc to default
<UrbanFlash> i'm pretty sure the bug is in ubuntu-drivers-common then, because that was updated yesterday before i shut the pc down
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: been there done that, it remains totem.
<OerHeks> lundmar, just set default player to vlc, systemsettings > details > default applications
<lundmar> de-facto: done that.
<lundmar> something is broken.
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: aha, nice feedback..perhaps looking for an already existing xenial bug then? if not: new bug
<UrbanFlash> yeah, but before that i'd like to have a fully working pc again...
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: sudo apt purge nvidia* to go back to nouveau
<UrbanFlash> it's hard to reproduce something if everything reacts unexpected
<Billly> Even if you do report the bug. There won't be a patch until yhr next release
<UrbanFlash> nouveau is part of gallium/vesa/mesa things right?
<lotuspsychje> Billly: stop that please
<lotuspsychje> !nouveau | UrbanFlash
<ubottu> UrbanFlash: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<Billly> Take a look a unity. You can finally move it to the bottom after several years of refusing to implement the driver
<Billly> *feature
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Billly
<ubottu> Billly: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<UrbanFlash> so, yes
<UrbanFlash> then no, i can't use nouveau, because it gives me 2cm of black border around the screen
<UrbanFlash> and makes all of the next nearly unlegible
<lotuspsychje> UrbanFlash: thats very unhandy, perhaps enter desktop again with a nomodeset?
<UrbanFlash> tried that too, didn't change anything
<UrbanFlash> but i'll reboot now with 364 installed with ubuntu-drivers
<UrbanFlash> brb
<MonkeyDust> Billly  you're not in the right channel, here
<dax> i think we covered that adequately
<cortexman> how can I install gcc <= 4.6 in xenial?
<TheMarius> reboot
<cortexman> ...
<Akuli> cortexman: download the source and compile?
<MonkeyDust> dax  for anything higher than what's in the repos, you need a ppa or a .deb or so, but that's not suppoerted here
<cortexman> Akuli, i'm thinking of using debian snapshots
<Akuli> oh wait... i have no idea how to compile a c compiler :D
<UrbanFlash> back running vesa again
<MonkeyDust> cortexman  ^^^
<cortexman> http://snapshot.debian.org/
<UrbanFlash> and xchat not connecting to freenode...
<UrbanFlash> so, i can safely say no version of nvidia drivers from the ubuntu repos, however i install it doesn't work
<UrbanFlash> only the one from the website gives me accelerated graphics right now
<UrbanFlash> xchat is finally done, brb this webchat sucks...
<UrbanFlash_> so
<UrbanFlash_> lotuspsychje, do you, by any chance have any more ideas what i could try?
<Abe_> ok now i'm in the kubuntu live cd.. seems to work fine just 2 questions... things that I noticed right away...
<Abe_> first you cannot change the size of the application launcher anymore :(
<Abe_> is there a way to change it?
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  and the other question?
<Abe_> Can you use Mir with Kubuntu 16.04... I have a little screen tearing always with kde. mainly I use kubuntu 14.04 and it's exactly the same issue...
<Abe_> I am really looking forward using Mir
<baizon> Abe_: enable vsync, kde doesnt support mir
<baizon> Abe_: kde supports wayland
<Abe_> oh
<squinty> Abe_, if you are talking about icon size in the launcher, you will need to install unity-tweak to adjust the size
<yahn> squinty, he's talking about KDE
<Abe_> Ok how do I use wayland then... Vsync won't fix the issue.. tried that already
<MonkeyDust> squinty  you came in too late
<Abe_> squinty: yes i am talking about kde plasma 5
<squinty> oops!!
<squinty> sorry guys
<erkan^> wow Claws Mail is faster than Thunderbird. I think that Mozilla has very problem now.
<Abe_> How do I use wayland then :D ?
<Abe_> if possible
<yahn> Abe_, Wayland isn't really usable yet
<yahn> you want to try  System Settings > Display and Monitor > Compositor - Tearing Prevention
<yahn> and make sure that's enabled
<yahn> for KDE
<_maddy> I installed apache2 + php7 on 16.04, but apache is not executing my php code? I also installed libapache2-mod-php7.0
<kevin123> did you set up php fpm?
<_maddy> nope
<kevin123> ok, you need something in between apache php, ie php fpm
<_maddy> why do I need that? doesn't php just run as apache mod?
<Abe_> ok I changed it to full screen repaints
<_maddy> but I already installed libapache2-mod-php7.0
<lundmar> oh my gawd, this is still an issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1177012
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1177012 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Selecting default application in System Settings does not present predictable results." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lundmar> there are so many bugs in ubuntu when you start looking at it closely :/
<Abe_> I did this on 14.04 too but it didn't fix it either...but I have nvidia driver installed there
<kevin123> I haven't used apache in years, but iirc you need to enable the mods
<OerHeks> lundmar, old bug, 2013 .. solved i guess
<yahn> Abe_, make sure you have the vsync option disabled in the nvidia driver first
<lundmar> not solved, only confirmed.
<_maddy> oh ok, it is executing php in /var/www, but not in my userdir
<OerHeks> lundmar, do you encounter that bug now?
<lundmar> OerHeks: yes, can't change defalt app from totem -> vlc
<lundmar> default*
<Abe_> yahn: oh I always tried both... Ok seems actually better now.. I do this Vsync test thingy online
<Abe_> have to turn woobly windows off to see better if anything tears while moving windows :D
<hackel> When I start a guest session, it launches a GNOME session.  Is there a way I can set this to Unity (without uninstalling GNOME shell)?
<Akuli> maybe some lightdm setting file?
<MonkeyDust> hackel  everything you save in the guest session, is deleted when you logout, that goes for the login settings too, i'm afraid
<Abe_> I always use this website for vsync testing https://www.vsynctester.com/
<Ace> HEY
<Abe_> It actually performs better then on my installed kubuntu
<hackel> MonkeyDust: Obviously, that's not what I'm talking about.
<matteo_> ?
<Abe_> not perfect but a lot better
<matteo_> exit
<matteo_> got it
<Abe_> oh another question... even a little more kde specific.. if somebody is using the theme "QtCurve" does it work with kubuntu 16.04?
<Ace> EXIT
<Abe_> I love it cause it's so highly configurable
<Ace> Hey Everyone
<buntunoob> Hello, I am unable to select text, be it with mouse or keyboard. The highlighted text disappears as soon as I highlight it. Any clues?
<Abe_> but hey they did a lot on kde.. way more then lubuntu and ubuntu
<Abe_> they improved almost everything
<yahn> buntunoob, is this in a specific program or everywhere in Ubuntu?
<curlyears> howdy.  If I want to reparition a s econdary HDD, can I just run parted from a term shell?
<EriC^^> curlyears: you want to make a clean partition table?
<curlyears> EriC^^:  no, I want my boot drive to remain as it is, I just want to re-partition my 500GB secondary drive
<Akuli> Is there a gui for changing qt settings?
<buntunoob> yahn, it's happening in gedit, libreoffice, and HexChat, amongst others. Firefox seems immune.
<EriC^^> curlyears: yeah i mean a fresh partition table on the secondary one?
<EriC^^> or just like resize partitions and create new ones in free space?
<Akuli> buntunoob: what's the problem?
<curlyears> right, EriC^^
<yahn> buntunoob, are you using a clipboard tool?
<EriC^^> curlyears: right what?
<Akuli> oh, i scrolled up and read it :D
<curlyears> a freshly partitioned drive
<EriC^^> curlyears: ok, run sudo gdisk /dev/sdX for gpt, and sudo fdisk /dev/sdX for mbr
<buntunoob> yahn, no clipboard tool.
<EriC^^> then press "o" to make a clean partition table, and "w" to write it
<EriC^^> curlyears: then use sudo cgdisk /dev/sdX or sudo cfdisk /dev/sdX to partition it if you want to use the terminal for that
<buntunoob> Akuli, text won't select.
<Akuli> i'd use fdisk for partitioning
<Akuli> sudo fdisk /dev/sdX
<yahn> buntunoob, does the problem persist if you use the shift+arrow keys to try to select text?
<buntunoob> yahn, yes.
<Akuli> Any answers to my qt question?
<buntunoob> yahn, hitting ctrl+a selects and then almost immediately unselects the text.
<Mitch> hi
<yahn> buntunoob, stupid question, have you got anything pressing down on any of the keys of your keyboard?
<erkan^> Is Canonical search to an alternative mail program after Mozilla stops support for Thunderbird?
<Guest75426> hello?
<buntunoob> yahn, negative, but I can try replugging the USB keyboard.
<Abe_> So when is Wayland "quite ready" ?
<yahn> buntunoob, I'd give it a shot
<yahn> or
<yahn> disconnecting the keyboard and trying the mouse
<yahn> and vice versa
<Abe_> I know seemingly never ships xD waiting years now ?
<OerHeks> Abe_, who knows, ubuntu goes for MIR
<buntunoob> yahn, no go.
<Guest75426> im new
<OerHeks> Abe_, but you know that already
<davido_> !ot |Guest75426
<ubottu> Guest75426: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Abe_> OerHeks: yes but I am more of the KDE guy... not a real fan of unity
<Guest75426> Can i have a large peperoni pizza
<OerHeks> Abmaybe you better ask in #kubuntu then?
<curlyears> OK, thanks
<Abe_> OerHeks: they almost never answer xD
<curlyears> now, how do I access this drive in the shell (I know hoe to access it from gnome nautilus
<yahn> buntunoob, no idea sorry, google search fails me too
<buntunoob> yahn, thanks buddy.
<ioria> buntunoob, virtual machine ?
<yahn> buntunoob, oh, are using English(US) as your language?
<yahn> are you*
<curlyears> EriC^^?
<yahn> I wonder if changing the input language might help
<wikideer> Why must XChat keep putting me here
<Guest75426> Can I have some large fries?
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | wikideer
<ubottu> wikideer: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<wikideer> I am using 12.04LTS
<wikideer> On an ARM device
<wikideer> >.<
<curlyears> hexchat is an IRC client, yes?
<EriC^^> curlyears: did you create partitions on it?
<wikideer> So getting hexchat means upgrading my system
<catbeard> an inferior one, yes
<curlyears> Eric^:  yes
<catbeard> get weechat, it's worth the setup
<OerHeks> wikideer, 12.04 is EOL
<wikideer> I know it is
<wikideer> But it's what ships with crouton
<EriC^^> curlyears: create a filesystem on the partition ( mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdxY )
<yahn> 12.04 is not EOL
<OerHeks> wikideer, then you know the answer
<catbeard> should i upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10 ?
<yahn> wait
<Abe_> Ohh how to you turn widgets around.. in 14.04 you can rotate them ?
<curlyears> Eric^^:  I can get to it by looking in /media/uname and copy and pasting the huge ID nnumber, but that is REALLY tedious
<Abe_> d*
<yahn> no, 12.04 is not EOL
<yahn> you can select what version of Ubuntu you want in crouton
<EriC^^> curlyears: you already made a filesystem there?
<wikideer> I couldn't figure out how to do it
<wikideer> And I just got it to my liking
<EriC^^> curlyears: use tab completion, cd /media/name<tab>/first letter<tab>
<wikideer> So I will just pout
<yahn> sh ~/Downloads/crouton -r list
<wikideer> Already have it all set up
<wikideer> Too much work atm to undo it
<yahn> fair enough
<mac__> hello
<tim241> hi
<buntunoob> ioria, negative.
<buntunoob> yahn, yes.
<curlyears> EriC^^:  /dev/sdb is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<Kamila> Is it easy to use looks after installation, or would it be easier to reinstall and then dd the partition afterwards?
<Kamila> luks*
<yahn> buntunoob, I'm out of ideas with that one sorry
<curlyears> I had to get up in the middle of the night (07:30 AM)  to go grocery shopping today.  I think I need a nap
<poorUser> hi people! do you know what happened to keepass? is no more into ubuntu software center... :(
<tim241> should I trust a system procces to get root acces?
<Akuli> poorUser: apt-cache search keepass
<yahn> poorUser, keepass2 and keepassx are still available in the default repositories
<curlyears> sudo apt-get search cura
<poorUser> i see in the site
<Akuli> curlyears: you probably meant apt-cache, and apt-cache doesn't need sudo.
<hackel> poorUser: I would use jtaylor's ppa for keepass2.
<poorUser> but isn't shown in the graphical software manager
<poorUser> k hackel
<yahn> though I can confirm that they don't show up in the software center
<yahn> hackel, who is jtaylor?
<x-fak> hi
<hackel> yahn: The person who maintains the keepass2 PPA. :)
<yahn> I wouldn't install security software from 3rd party ppa's
<wikideer> I just have a notebook with my passwords
<poorUser> yahn: i've used it for a lot of years, do you suggest something better?
<curlyears> wikideer:   extremely insecure
<wikideer> Hardly
<yahn> poorUser, I just mean I think it's bad practice security-wise to trust PPA's maintained by third parties
<nomoney4u2> question: i installed the firmware-b43-installer  last night and it went great, i was able to see my network.  today - i dont see anything. iwlist wlan1 s shows no result. :( any ideas?
<yahn> the reality is I'm sure it's fine
<hackel> yahn: Fair point, though the source files are available to build the package yourself.
<nikjon> hi
<yahn> hackel, that's true :)
<poorUser> ok as general talking you are right. We should add to this discussion SSL developers
<poorUser> :D
<curlyears> wikideer:  one should never write passwords down
<wikideer> With a physical book of passwords I can and have created my own scripts so that they are not readable by anyone but me
<wikideer> So good luck using them :/
<hackel> Passwords should be so difficult that writing them down (and re-typing them accurately) would be almost impossible.
<yahn> the diceware method is excellent
<yahn> I remember my diceware passwords too
<wikideer> I tend to stick with 24 character passwords
<wikideer> Which aren't exactly hard to type
<poorUser> what do you have to protect? nuclear silos? :D
<curlyears> I don't evn try to remember my password.   I use a mental algorith the generate it when I need it.  It is highly unlikely to be guessed at by anyone
<poorUser> 6-8 char mixed are strongly enough for bank apps too :D
<curlyears> my passwqord is 10 chars
<wikideer> I am not guarding anything important
<hackel> wikideer: That's quite short, but even so, once you start throwing spaces and special look-alike characters in there, it can start to get challenging.
<wikideer> I just really like the number 24
<poorUser> if you use 1 password hard password for all is more weak than a lot of minipassword
<wikideer> I just use ASCII 256 characters
<poorUser> with a password manager you limit the attack to your own pc compromised
<curlyears> hackel:  "look-alike characters?"
<wikideer> Each account and site has it's own 24 character password
<poorUser> and if it is comprosimed every password / security method it is
<hackel> curlyears: Like l I 1 - – — things like that.
<wikideer> I don't keep my passwords on my computer
<curlyears> hackel:  OK, that's what I thought you meant
<wikideer> So I don't even have to worry about it being compromised
<hackel> Reminds me of when I found my dad's password notebook...  Almost all of them were identical and included his first name.  Argh!
<poorUser> also do you feel secure with your 20 char pwd? :D i would worry about bugs
<curlyears> I've got several GBs worth of .stl files, for 3D printing nnumerous different objects
<wikideer> I feel secure enough
<wikideer> Nothing that can really hurt me is online
<wikideer> I don't have credit cards, online banking, paypal, etc
<azizLIGHT> how come i cant see some unicode characters
<wikideer> And everything that accepts it has 2FA
<azizLIGHT> they appear as letters in a bx
<azizLIGHT> *box
<wikideer> You don't have the charset installed
<wikideer> "language pack"
<Art220> hello! has anyone looked at the Samba update that was pushed out today?  Am I allowed to post a link to the Ubuntu page?
<hackel> azizLIGHT: Not all fonts contain every unicode block.
<curlyears> off
<poorUser> i have all online, bills shopping etc...
<wikideer> Online banking in my mind is a bad idea
<wikideer> Especially when the actual bank is just down the street
<poorUser> and a "weak" password compared to yours :D
<hackel> Online banking in my mind is the only kind of banking that should even exist.  I can't imagine having to talk to an actual person all the time. *shudder*
<poorUser> is more probable to be robben on the street that not online
<hackel> It bothers me that banks waste their money on staff that could be going to me in higher interest rates.
<poorUser> + banks have 128 bit key gen
<Art220> The supposed fix for the Samba issue that has been a big topic on Ubuntu forums has been pushed out in today's update. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2950-2/
<wikideer> I really doubt someone is going to rob me on the way to the bank xD
<dax> back to ubuntu support please, folks
<poorUser> you should worry about derivatives shares... :D
<poorUser> yeah, i've installed keepass2 from terminal, the software center doesn't show a lot of software
<Art220> so, I apply the samba fix in autoupdate and still I cannot log into samba shares. I ran dpkg -s samba-libs and it returned the Version 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<Art220> so I think its applied
<trevor_s> so... ubuntu gnome doesn't have the classic gnome GUI?
<trevor_s> is there any way to get that?
<Art220> if it helps, I did a fresh install the other night and have done nothing to the samba files as I was waiting for the official fix
<trevor_s> where the appliation menu is on the top left, etc
<wikideer> Is Xubuntu official?
<tgm4883> wikideer: yes
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | wikideer
<ubottu> wikideer: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<wikideer> Kool
<dax> trevor_s: might want to look into MATE, it's a fork of GNOME 2 that looks pretty much the same as it
<techkid6> So, I've been here all week asking about crons tuff, so, one more question... I have a script that generates tabs, where should I put those tabs, as the user running the script won't be able to put them in the crontabs directory as a system tab, but I also don't wanna overwrite the user's tab
<OerHeks> !info classicmenu-indicator
<ubottu> classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 27 kB, installed size 280 kB
<tgm4883> techkid6: not really an answer to your question, but I'm assuming you've already thought about just adding the line to the users crontab? (rather than overwriting files)
<hackel> poorUser: Both keepassx and keepass2 show up for me in USC on 16.04 (first time I've launched it, actually...doesn't look any different than what I remember).
<hackel> poorUser: Do you have universe enabled?
<techkid6> tgm4883: Yeah, but the script very naively removes everything in there as it resets itself (it is piggybacking off cron as a potential scheduler)
<techkid6> right now I have it just using a user crontab though
<Chic0_SevillA> hola buenas
<techkid6> I could make a user for it, but thats a bit much I think.
<techkid6> because the user needs to have a full environment (X11 and all)
<tgm4883> techkid6: I've not followed along all week, so I don't know the use case.
<techkid6> tgm4883: Essentially, I am doing a bunch of work on some school bells, so I have a way of going from a scheduler format to a series of cronjobs
<techkid6> tgm4883: I figure, instead of writing my own scheduler, using cron would be easier because it is an established application, etc.  why reinvent the wheel
<tgm4883> techkid6: school bells?
<techkid6> tgm4883: Yes, they're audible, running through a PA system
<techkid6> between periods and whatnot
<Whir> Hi, I (still) have a problem with my package system
<tgm4883> techkid6: ah, so this would actually be running the bell system
<Whir> apt-get upgrade gives
<techkid6> tgm4883: Yep, it would be executing the script to ring the bells
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/LYH1Hs6f
<tgm4883> techkid6: and it needs a full X11 environment?
<Whir> and  apt-get -f install
<techkid6> tgm4883: For mpg123 I think it needs to have an X environment yeah
<techkid6> I could switch from mpg123
<techkid6> It was just the easiest thing to test with
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/54zJ0fkL
<Akuli> Whir: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba-common samba-libs ?
<Akuli> actually
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba-common samba-libs smbclient
<Whir> Akuli: OK i try
<Whir> E: Internal Error, No file name for samba-libs:amd64
<Akuli> ok, that explains something
<Akuli> but i dont know, i just reinstalled it :D
<Whir> Akuli: this samba client is very resilient...I can not remove it
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> oh right
<genii> You might want to sudo apt-get update first
<Akuli> You could use dpkg --force-all to remove it... but that's probably a really bad idea
<Akuli> try genii's suggestion
<Whir> genii: I did that of course
<lotuspsychje> Whir: did you add ppa's or manual packages install?
<Whir> lotuspsychje: No I did not..never actually used samba..solved my needs with NFS
<lotuspsychje> Whir: wich ubuntu version are you on mate?
<Whir> lotuspsychje: 14.04
<poorUser> hackel: yes, and even partners enabled
<donofrio> anyone ever had a install where you get wifi working and you have list ten AP shown but three are greyed out and one of the greyed out selections is "my AP?"
<hackel> poorUser: You've chosen "All software" on the view menu, not just Canonical maintained software?  Just grasping at ideas at this point.
<OerHeks> donofrio, make a screenshot, likely the not-greyed out are openwifi
<poorUser> hackel: yes :(
<donofrio> no it's something weird with this machine or something other installs shows all
<donofrio> I'll screenshot and show
<poorUser> hackel: application not found :(
<lotuspsychje> Whir: perhaps go for Akuli's idea, force purge with dpkg, then try sudo apt-get update
<donofrio> lubuntu what is the screenshot app?
<Whir> lotuspsychje: ok i try
<Whir> what is the line exactly_
<Whir> ?
<OerHeks> donofrio, just press prt-screen
<oshogun> greetings and salutations
<Art220> Whir, are you working on the samba issue? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2950-2/
<hackel> poorUser: I just realized I was still using the old Ubuntu Software Center, I thought that had been removed from 16.04.  Are you using GNOME Software?
<hackel> poorUser: I installed GNOME Software, and I also do not find it there. Sounds like a potential bug to me.
<Whir> Art220: ummh..hard to tell
<Whir> so I was not aware of that problem
<oshogun> does anyone here use i3wm?
<poorUser> hackel: yes i think the same, some other packets are not shown, but are aviable via apt-get...
<Akuli> sudo dpkg --force-all --purge smbclient
<Akuli> but don't do it just yet
<Akuli> oops wrong channel :D
<Whir> Akuli: : what is the dpkg --force-all line exactly?
<Akuli> or wait.. Right channel :D
<Whir> Akuli: oops
<Whir> Akuli: sorry, didnt see
<Akuli> Anyway
<lotuspsychje> Whir: http://askubuntu.com/questions/525088/how-to-delete-broken-packages-in-ubuntu
<hackel> poorUser: If you just want a graphical solution, you can still install (Ubuntu) software-center or (even better in my opinion) Synapic.
<Akuli> run sudo apt-get install --download-only smbclient first
<lotuspsychje> oshogun: there's a handy #i3 channel if you want
<Akuli> because i want to be sure you have it downloaded so you won't break your system like i did :D
<Whir> Akuli: ok I have it
<Akuli> so its downloaded?
<Whir> Akuli: that does not work
<Akuli> then i guess we're ready to purge.
<Akuli> hmm
<Whir> so I mean the dpkg -purge
<Whir> here is the output:
<MonkeyDust> Whir  use a pastebin
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/ZXkKkXn6
<poorUser> hackel: i'm used with both, i thought something happened to the packet itself, but if is just a temporary bug it's not a problem
<Whir> MonkeyDust: no worries ;]
<Akuli> MonkeyDust: just in time :)
<tgm4883> Whir: which ubuntu version is this?
<Akuli> hmm
<Whir> tgm4883: 14.04
<Akuli> let's try reinstall first
<MonkeyDust> Whir  do you want to purge a removed app? try sudo aptitude purge ~c
<Akuli> sudo apt-get install --reinstall smbclient
<Whir> Akuli: same error
<donofrio> OerHeks, apaste.info/Hii
<Akuli> oh right...
<Whir>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<Akuli> i'd suggest you rm the directory manually
<tgm4883> Whir: do this
<tgm4883> Well don't do that yet
<Akuli> sudo rm -r /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sum which is probably a really bad idea.
<Akuli> really bad.
<tgm4883> Akuli: yea dont' tell people to do bad things?
<Akuli> doing my best
<Whir> lol
<hackel> poorUser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1562158
<tgm4883> I'd like to see this first
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1562158 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Package(s) missing from gnome-software" [Undecided,Opinion]
<scatterp> EriC^^: hey dude you here i figured it out!
<tgm4883> "dpkg -S /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums"
<tgm4883> and also "dpkg -S /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.md5sums"
<scatterp> can any one help me out with getting ubuntu desktop to run properly or debuging the problem when i boot i get a login screen i choose a user and then i get a blank screen ubuntu 14.04
<tgm4883> Akuli: I mean, it's probably going to come to that anyway, but we should check if the file is owned by anything else first
<scatterp> could i just reinstall it maybe ?
<just_someone>  Hey hi! Someone know why my headset bluethoot didn't connect to my Ubuntu phone?
<Akuli> tgm4883: good idea.
<scatterp> note blank screen has a mouse pointer :)
<Whir> tgm4883: so for the first:
<Whir> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums
<Whir> for the 2nd the same
<Akuli> scatterp: you can press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a terminal world
<poorUser> hackel: tnk now is +2 with this problem :D me and flocculant
<Whir> Akuli: hrhr
<Whir> terminal *only* world
<donofrio> anyone ever had a install where you get wifi working and you have list ten AP shown but three are greyed out and one of the greyed out selections is "my AP?" looks like http://apaste.info/Hii machine info http://apaste.info/VX3
<skyfall> join/anonops
<scatterp> Akuli: yeah there seems to be a desktop there in a simular state no idea why how ever ctrl alt f2-6 works fine
<tgm4883> Akuli: Whir have you guys tried forcing the package removal yet?
<Akuli> Whir: we all have 6 of them and 1 gui wold :D
<Akuli> Whir: the terminal worlds are called tty's
<Akuli> tgm4883: yes, and failed
<Akuli> tgm4883: http://pastebin.com/ZXkKkXn6
<tgm4883> wonky
<Akuli> that's where the directory error came from
<tgm4883> Akuli: Whir ok, I'm on board with just deleting the directory then
<Whir> Whir: allright
<Akuli> sudo rm -r /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.md5sums
<poorUser> hackel: funny joke, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/keepass2/ says "it's aviable from the sofware center" :D
<Whir> did it
<Whir> apt-get update?
<Akuli> now try purging again
<wikideer> Are MD5 hashes "secure"
<donofrio> CellSpot_2.4 is MY AP why is it greyed out?
<wikideer> Or can they be broken
<Whir> Akuli: yeah, it burnt
<tgm4883> wikideer: you mean spoofed?
<wikideer> Spoofed, reversed, etc
<scatterp> any one got any idea how i can repair my desktop im stuck in cmdline ubuntu 14.04 ..
<Whir> Akuli: tgm4883 now update?
<tgm4883> wikideer: yes, md5 is bad
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> i doubt we have an md5 failure :)
<Akuli> I think we really should have looked into that directory before removing it
<tgm4883> Akuli: that wasn't directed to you or Whir :)
<donofrio> anyone ever seen AP's be greyed out when you click networking to select your wifi
<Whir> Akuli: ah..libssl update, finally
<Whir> had this problem for quite some time :/
<Whir> tgm4883: Akulo, thx guys..I think it's fixed or shall I try to reinstall samba?
<dax> wikideer: it depends on what you're trying to protect against
<Akuli> yes, reinstall what you just purged :)
<wikideer> I am think more along the lines of password hashing
<wikideer> Not file digests
<dax> wikideer: you shouldn't use standard hash functions for password hashing. look into bcrypt and friends
<Whir> Akuli: worked :)
<Akuli> Nice
<Whir> k1l: hey, we fixed that smbclient package problem :)
<wikideer> I use SHA-512
<wikideer> SHA3-512*
<donofrio> anyone ever had a install where you get wifi working and you have list ten AP shown but three are greyed out and one of the greyed out selections is "my AP?" looks like http://apaste.info/Hii machine info http://apaste.info/VX3
<pat_> I think the most overlooked thing with hashs is that you are supposed to run them over and over again. http://security.stackexchange.com/a/18023
<dax> or use a key derivation function like bcrypt that is nice and slow
<pat_> yes
<donofrio> anyone have greyed out wifi AP's but others are clickable?
<donofrio> so close to being able to unplug this machines network cable but not if I cannot select my AP
<MonkeyDust> donofrio  that's a yes/no question
<wikideer> Bcrypt is better hands down
<donofrio> MonkeyDust, ?
<wikideer> But for test apps I just SAH3-512 it
<davido_> wikideer :http://security.blogoverflow.com/2013/09/about-secure-password-hashing/
<wikideer> Why would you put a : infront of the link
<donofrio> I guess better question is how do I fix this greying of AP's
<wikideer> brb
<stacks88> i got a ubuntu security notice USN-2959-1 saying openssl vulnerabilities. I run ubuntu 14.04. now i see on my servers that these two packages were auto updated: libssl1.0.0, openssl -- because ive got unattended upgrades setup and it emails me every time it updates new packages. and the subject of the email had "[reboot required]" in it.. my question is do i really have to reboot my servers
<stacks88> over these 2 packages, or is there a way to reload/refresh things so to speak ? I am running php5, apache2 and mysql
<dax> run sudo checkinstall, from the debian-goodies package
<dax> it'll attempt to figure out what running processes are using stuff that's been updated
<stacks88> oh interesting, didnt know about that
<ioria> stacks88, usually it's enough to restart the services ....
<stratos> i just restarted apache
<terratoma> perhaps ubuntu kickstart does not have a logging option in %post
<ioria> stacks88, all the services related to ssl, i guess
<Joschii> hi
<spid3rMin3> trying to connect a virtual machine to a putty
<spid3rMin3> virtual machine is set to bridged
<spid3rMin3> $ ethtool eth0    gives me "no device found"
<EriC^^> scatterp: hey
<spid3rMin3> while NAT works fine
<EriC^^> scatterp: what was it?
<donofrio> anyone know of a workaround for my wifi working and I have list ten AP shown but three are greyed out and one of the greyed out selections is "my AP?" looks like http://apaste.info/Hii machine info http://apaste.info/VX3 thoughts?
<spid3rMin3> I set my virtual machine to "brdged connection" in order to connect it to a putty, the connection appears but no internet access is available
<geirha> spid3rMin3: give it two interfaces, one bridged, one nat
<ioria> donofrio, you can try to stop NM and  use wicd ....
<ioria> !info wicd | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4+tb2-1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 26 kB
<debug0x1> ioria: Would this help if the wifi keeps loosing connection?
<rgxp> can someone explain this to me #pause(){ read -n1 -rsp $'any key...\n' } ?
<debug0x1> I tried changing the MTU, that kind of helped.
<debug0x1> Still goes randomly down.
<tgm4883> rgxp: well in bash, it's a comment because of the #
<rgxp> yeah but i mean the meaning of it
<ioria> debug0x1, sorry about that... sometimes, yes
<tgm4883> rgxp: comments are usually used to explain a particular piece of code in an easy to understand language
<rgxp> no i put the # there.. i need someone to explain the code to me if possible
<rgxp> ive tried it and it returns main.sh .. but what is the point
<MonkeyDust> rgxp  if ypu don't get an answe here, try irn the coding languag's channel
<tgm4883> rgxp: well, assuming it is bash (since you didn't specify what language it was in) I would assume that it's pausing output until someone presses a key
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<tgm4883> rgxp: but this kinda feels like homework, so...
<rgxp> so if i understand it correctly the code could stop flooding of text for example?
<rgxp> or loops
<tgm4883> rgxp: IDK, try puting it in one and finding out
<rgxp> alright thank you
<theadimar21> Hello everyone! I would like to ask for help: I updated my Ubuntu from 15.10 to 16.04 today, and during the process the outer frames of windows disappeared, as well as the upper bar (with time, logout, battery etc.). Also ALT+TAB combo doesn't work. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<delluser> It sounds to me a window manager issue.  Maybe resources are overlapping.  My guess.
<delluser> <- doesn't think he can fix it
<yeats> theadimar21: there are some hidden ("dot") directories in your home directory (.config, .gconf, etc.) - you might try renaming those, then logging out/back in
<yeats> theadimar21: I often have to do that after in-place upgrades like that
<tgm4883> rather than renaming dot directories. First I would try logging in as a guest user
<yeats> tgm4883: theadimar21: yeah, that's a good test
<tgm4883> it's easier to do and less risk of breaking stuff further :)
<theadimar21> yes, I tried it before and everything works in guest user
<yeats> well, you can always rename directories back to what they were, too
<Akuli> Oh crap
<tgm4883> theadimar21: do you have a bunch of customization for your user?
<Akuli> once i was helping someone and we needed to do something from the guest user, now i realized we could have used su to log in as the normal user :D
<tgm4883> yeats: true, but there are a lot of those directories and you'd have to touch all of them
<Akuli> or a text-based tty ofc
<theadimar21> tgm4883: do you have anything specific on mind? I have a custom splash screen
<yeats> theadimar21: you might consider moving your /home/youractualusername directory then logging out/back in, then copy over the files/dirs you need - I often do that
<tgm4883> theadimar21: well I think you've got two options. A) Try to fix the issue with your current user, or B) Create a new user and just copy over your data files
<tgm4883> or what yeats said :)
<yeats> tgm4883: theadimar21: that's even better
<OerHeks> Akuli, i think you cannot sudo su from a guest account.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: you don't need to sudo, just 'su - username'
<theadimar21>  tgm4883: yeats: Yeah, it's a solution
<delluser> lol that sounds like what I used to do in Windows.  Migrating user files over to different accounts..
<Akuli> not sudo su, but su myusername
<theadimar21> I will try to fix this though :)
<theadimar21> thank you anyways!
<Akuli> OerHeks: by the way, sudo -i does the same as sudo su
<Ben64> Akuli: no
<OerHeks> tgm4883, Akuli oh, without sudo
<Ben64> 'sudo su' is bad
<EriC^^> i dont think the guest has access to su
<EriC^^> it's pretty locked down
<tgm4883> 'sudo -i' is the preferred way
<nicolo> ciao
<nicolo> !listù
<tgm4883> EriC^^: you might be right. Could always switch TTY to do it too
<nicolo> !list
<ubottu> nicolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<akik> the correct form is "sudo su -"
<OerHeks> i know about sudo -i, but the guest account is heavily tweaked.
<EriC^^> tgm4883: yeah
<Akuli> tgm4883: right, probably a lot better
<Akuli> OerHeks: i'm too interested in this, let me try out on my laptop
<EriC^^> i think the easiest thing to do to troubleshoot these kind of stuff is have the user use irssi from a tty, and have him run /exec <command> in his irssi so he doesn't have to copy links back and forth
<EriC^^> or maybe just like /exec -o something | pastebinit
<rubiksmomo_> Could someone please tell me why it takes almost 30min for the login screen to appear when using nvidia driver?
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo_, on 16.04?
<rubiksmomo_> 14.04.4   64bit
<Akuli> ok, the guest session doesn't allow logging in as me :)
<rubiksmomo_> GeForce GTX 960M + Intel with nvidia-352.
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo_, oke, 14.04 has got no systemD, so "systemd-analyze plot "is useless.
<rubiksmomo_> Should I upgrade?
<Akuli> whaaat i can't do UID=0 in bash :D
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo_, you could try again with bootchart enabled, to see where it actually hangs
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<MonkeyDust> rubiksmomo_  did your system work, before whatever you changed?
<rubiksmomo_> MonkeyDust, Always worked with XOrg. Always had blank screen or login loop with nvidia.
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo_: try booting without quiet splash and see what it shows
<backbox> hey?
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, I removed them already. Nothing, just black blank screen for login. After 15-30min the login screen will appear.
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo_: check dmesg
<rubiksmomo_> I could hear the login sound effect, but nothing on screen
<MonkeyDust> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<MonkeyDust> 'autistici', nice
<backbox> can some tell me what the best way is to learn everything there is to know about backbox ?
<OerHeks> backbox, step 1. join their channel
<backbox> just a way to start
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> OerHeks wins
<backbox> hey
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, Could you have a look at my dmesg please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225201/
<ReScO> amavis can't access any perl scripts, why?
<backbox> omg your fuck dude
<tgm4883> !ohmy | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: Hybrid graphics. Are nvidia-setting and nvidia-prime installed ? is the control config file /etc/X11/Xorg.conf present, and does it show nvidia as active ?
<HackerII>  /j #007
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om, Welcome back. :) I believe they are installed. I selected Nvidia/Performance in Nvidia settings. Yes, xorg.conf is now present and stays present during boot.
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om, xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225295/
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: verify installed from ' dpkg -l | grep nvidia '.
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om, They are present: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225310/
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om, The strange thing is that I get the login screen if I wait like 20-30min
<rubiksmomo_> The last line on dmesg is: [ 2086.629893] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<ReScO> amavis can't access any perl scripts, getting all kinds of permission denied errors, any clue what's going on?
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: I see no faults. Nvidia recommends the 361 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/101423/en-us . Ya want to try it and see what results ?
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om, I've tried it many times.
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om, it's same black/blank screen. I think the login screen will appear in 30min time.
<street_hassle> Hi, I joined a domain using "realm" on ubuntu 14.04 and it is now saying that I am joined to the domain using (verified with realm list), however I cannot login with a domain account - it says authentication failure.  Furthermore usind "id" fails to find any domain users.  So it looks like the machine cannot resolve any ad users.  Thoughts on how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: Then, I know of nothing else in my tool box . Are all packages in a consistemt state ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<ioria> rubiksmomo_, suspicious line is "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel." asd "nvidia: module verification failed:"
<ioria> *s
<rubiksmomo_> oh
<lwizardl> So I installed xubuntu 16.04 amd64 in my system 2 days ago and then transfered data to and from a external drive a few times and now the usb drive is saying structure needs cleaning and refuses to mount. the filesystem I used before was ext4 on it. What options do I have to remount the drive so I can recover my data?
<ioria> rubiksmomo_, not sure but could be a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1310406
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310406 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] Trusty kernel doesn't recognize GeForce 8600m GT nor with nouveau or nvidia drivers" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ReScO> I'm getting the following error: Starting amavisd: Problem in Amavis::DB or Amavis::DB::SNMP code: Can't locate UNIVERSAL.pm:   Permission denied at /usr/lib/perl5/BerkeleyDB.pm line 767.
<street_hassle> lwizardl: fsck
<Toxmi> I'm using SSD for my OS partition, does it need any extra care? I mean do I need to do sth?
<Bashing-om> lwizardl: That external drive NTFS file system ? and perhaps not "safely unmounted" at some point ?
<rubiksmomo_> Interesting. kernel-fixed-upstream regression-release.
<ReScO> I'm getting the following error: Starting amavisd: Problem in Amavis::DB or Amavis::DB::SNMP code: Can't locate UNIVERSAL.pm:   Permission denied at /usr/lib/perl5/BerkeleyDB.pm line 767. and http://pastie.org/private/bf4gyhiqmyj9y19ats9d5q#16-18
<lwizardl> Bashing-om, the drive has ext4 file system not ntfs, I used unmount volume when i removed the drive. it had the popup saying safe to remove
<Bashing-om> lwizardl: Wlp, do not know what to advise .
<lwizardl> is there a way to force mount or will that chance damage the data? I have data I can not replace on it
<Bashing-om> lwizardl: One can manually mount the drive from terminal .. maybe get some hints there of what the problem is .. and then look at the logs .
<yeats> lwizardl: try to fsck the drive and see what comes up
<rubiksmomo_> I wonder if BIOS update solves this "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel." issue. But I'd need to install W10 to update BIOS. =(
<akik> rubiksmomo_: the taints thing is because of incompatible licenses
<yeats> Toxmi: many guides out there, just do a web search for "ubuntu ssd" or "linux ssd" for tips
<yeats> Toxmi: systemd brings some ease with trimming, so you might search for ubuntu 15.10 or 16.04 specifically
<rubiksmomo_> So any idea why after boot I get blank black screen for 20-30min before the login screen appears when using nvidia?
<yeats> rubiksmomo_: tainted kernel just means there's a proprietary binary blob loaded - only fixable by not using nvidia
<yeats> rubiksmomo_: the black screen issue sounds like something else - did you mean 20-30 *seconds* or *minutes*?
<akik> rubiksmomo_: i have to say i wouldn't have had the patience to wait for 20 minutes
<rubiksmomo_> yeats, minutes!
<akik> rubiksmomo_: try making a new installation for example on a usb stick or a external hard disk
<rubiksmomo_> akik, Only found out while chatting here trying to find a solution.
<yeats> rubiksmomo_: that is not at all normal
<RandomUser1234> sometimes my firefox freezes, and fullscreen youtube vids has long black screen intervals when switching in and out of fullscreen. Help?
<yeats> rubiksmomo_: you might install bootchart to see what happens
<rubiksmomo_> I installed bootchart. How do I use it?
<nomoney4u2> repeating my question: i installed the firmware-b43-installer  last night and it went great, i was able to see my network.  today - i dont see anything. iwlist wlan1 s shows no result. :( any ideas?
<Akuli> nomoney4u2: reinstall it?
<Toxmi> yeats: thanks
<akik> rubiksmomo_: i noticed in your previous paste version mismatches
<rubiksmomo_> akik, nvidia version? I've tried most of versions of nvidia.
<scatterp> EriC^^: hey you here?
<yeats> rubiksmomo_: If I recall correctly, you just install it and reboot, then there will be a file somewhere you can load into a browser
<akik> rubiksmomo_: in this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225310/
<EriC^^> scatterp: hey
<socket> Hello
<socket> I'm new there
<nomoney4u2> akuli, not an option right now because i dont have the usb wifi that I used to apt-get the package
<reisio> socket: welcome
<scatterp> EriC^^: so i almost gave up in despair then it hit me
<reisio> one of us, one of us
<reisio> etc.
<rubiksmomo_> akik, Umm. What should I do about that?
<scatterp> EriC^^: i thought i have tried every command in linux possible
<scatterp> EriC^^: so i start to play with bios
<scatterp> EriC^^: then i found a raid option view drive
<reisio> like a tonne of briqués?
<scatterp> EriC^^: in there it says does not exist 3x
<reisio> scatterp: oh, laptop?
<Akuli> nomoney4u2: you still have the package downloaded
<socket> Can I ask a thing ot ubuntu?
<akkad> yeap. openssl exploit fot mitm still works on latest patch. odd
<Akuli> nomoney4u2: just sudo apt-get install --reinstall the package and it'll be there
<scatterp> EriC^^: then i find a add option and boom boots
<Amm0n> nomoney4u2, try sudo modprobe b43
<EriC^^> scatterp: nice
<scatterp> EriC^^:  so i resized the partition to have no space and then it eventually finishes reboot and try to export it in vmware failed over and over
<akik> scatterp: your disk was missing from the list of bootable devices?
<scatterp> EriC^^: finally in some hidden log file in esxi i find /tmp no space
<OerHeks> akkad, file a bugreport then ?
<scatterp> EriC^^: made some space and its now happily at 35% of the way to cloud land :D
<nomoney4u2> when i did that, i see the card being reloaded
<socket>  Can I ask a thing ot ubuntu?
<scatterp> akik:  it was more not existing
<nomoney4u2> not the card sorry, the network icon in the top right
<scatterp> reisio: rack mount 1u hp server
<EriC^^> scatterp: cool :D
<OerHeks> socket, sure, go ahead
<reisio> scatterp: huh, interesting
<scatterp> EriC^^:  1 hour and 40 minites left
<socket> Anyone know any channel server about programming/linux on freenode?
<scatterp> EriC^^:  there was also a diagnose drives app built in the bios that helped out
<Pici> socket: ##linux, ##programming, /msg alis help list
<scatterp> socket: maybe debian-dev or such
<terratoma> is there a command line way to change the password of a user, using a hash ?
<bmoloney_> On 16.04 I managed to assign readable names to my network interfaces using "link" files under /etc/systemd/network. Now I want to setup an ethernet bridge. Trying to do it through /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to work. Do I need to use systemd to do this now?
<terratoma> socket: #noisebridge
<reisio> terratoma: yes, but why
<terratoma> reisio: not sure what you mean
<reisio> socket: #friendly-coders
<akik> terratoma: you can use usermod to do that
<rubiksmomo_> Should these nvidia versions match? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16225310/
<reisio> and, there's another popular one with an odd name
<reisio> terratoma: you want to make a password that is a random string of gibberish?
<terratoma> reisio: im sorry i was unclear. i hashed my cleartext password.  i want to use that
<terratoma> akik: i tried the following, doesnt work: usermod --pass="$1$dYC5RtHP$LEHA69RLNiAkAsgsv9bHb/" newuser
<reisio> terratoma: you want to use the cleartext?
<Armadillos> How do I passthrough a IPv6 IP request through my router to my ISP?
<reisio> terratoma: can you not just run 'passwd user'?
<terratoma> pretend i am doing this in a handsoff script
<terratoma> does that make sense?
<rubiksmomo_> Armadillos, Set your router bridged. But NAT would provide better security.
<reisio> terratoma: yeah
<reisio> terratoma: I think I'd use 'expect' in that case
<DiamondSword> hello.. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity desktop. I tried Gnome desktop on the same OS, installed gnome-shell only, but I didn't like it, so removed. I did purge remove gnome-shell and also followed with autoremove. my question is that Unity was using like 400-450 MB ram before trying gnome, but now it uses like 1 GB. please help me.. what did I do wrong?
<reisio> terratoma: online tuts abound
<terratoma> reisio: not sure how that would help... i want to start out with the hash i created.  i really cant figure out how to do it.  its seems like this would be a common use case
<akik> terratoma: the option is either -p or --password
<Armadillos> rubiksmomo_: I'm running linux for my router using Shorewall, how do I NAT IPv6?
<terratoma> reisio: i read them, i googled thoroughly.  i cant find a working way to create a new user from command line, with a hash i generate with openssl
<reisio> terratoma: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22passwd%22%20%22expect%22
<akik> reisio: usermod can do it
<socket> How to register my nick?
<reisio> good for usermod
<terratoma> reisio: not helpful
<reisio> socket: /msg nickserv help register
<reisio> socket: /msg nickserv help identify
<reisio> terratoma: sure it is
<socket> Thanks
<terratoma> akik: im tried that too . doesnt work. https://dpaste.de/z5KC/raw
<socket> I've register me
<akik> terratoma: usermod
<rubiksmomo_> Is it a problem that my nvidia-settings is version 364.15 but my nvidia is 361.42?
<goddard> how can i remove a ppa by url instead of its short name like ppa:blah/blah
<reisio> socket: now ideally, with freenode, and hexchat, if you go to HexChat > Network List > Freenode - Edit, set Login: SASL (Username + Password), and Password to what you just set
<socket> reisio, but now I'm register
<reisio> rubiksmomo_: not unless it is
<socket> I've register my psw
<reisio> socket: you have to /msg nickserv identify pass every time you log onto freenode, unless you configure your IRC client (as I've just explained) to do it for you
<socket> ah ok thanks
<reisio> that is, if you want the few benefits being identified yields
<socket> ok
<akik> terratoma: use single quotes in the password
<chandanc_>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chandanc_ jyuontvlolrk
<Pici> chandanc_: try without the space. (and don't worry, its not a password, no need to reset anything)
<chandanc_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chandanc_ jyuontvlolrk
<Pici> without any spaces in front....
<chandanc_> Pici: Thanks :)
<terratoma> reisio: akik: i figured it out, thanks https://dpaste.de/qpdj/raw
<reisio> gj
<rubiksmomo_> chandanc_, better change your password ;)
<reisio> terratoma: and now I hack your seestem!
<MonkeyDust> as will i
<rubiksmomo_> I'll reboot, see you after 30min
<goddard> is it enough to just remove a software source and update or do you have to do a ppa purge and how do you do it with only the url as a reference or how do you get the short name ppa-purge expects?
<DiamondSword> hello.. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity desktop. I tried Gnome desktop on the same OS, installed gnome-shell only, but I didn't like it, so removed. I did purge remove gnome-shell and also followed with autoremove. my question is that Unity was using like 400-450 MB ram before trying gnome, but now it uses like 1 GB. please help me.. what did I do wrong?
<reisio> DiamondSword: you're familiar with this? http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<OerHeks> goddard, check the short ppa name on launchpad?
<OerHeks> goddard, ppa-purge is the recomended way to reverse it, yes
<goddard> OerHeks: i entered the url into the browser but can't see the short name
<Rubiksmomo> Have to wait for the login screen for 30min again. Was there some way to find out what's holding it? Or shoul I just install a fresh Ubuntu on USB drive?
<OerHeks> goddard, see the section 'Adding this PPA to your system' and the bold line
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, 6 minutes, not 30 this time
<goddard> OerHeks: here is an example maybe you can help - http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily/ubuntu
<goddard> OerHeks: that is taken directly from the software sources app
<Rubiksmomo> OerHeks: Right, it was fast this time :o
<OerHeks> goddard, search next time for " ubuntu + ppa + name" >>> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/lubuntu-daily
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: does it take long if you type sudo service lightdm restart
<goddard> OerHeks: what is the ppa name though my friend?
<goddard> OerHeks: i would love to be able to decrypt this url string
<EriC^^> goddard: try ppa:lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-daily
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, If I restart lightdm I can hear the login sound but the screen will remain blank. And after that it gets stuck and stops responding to ctrl+alt+f1
<goddard> EriC^^: so it is the first element in the url and then the last?
<OnkelTem> Folks, how to configure kbd to emulate cursor keys on letter keys?
<EriC^^> goddard: yeah, if you open the link it explains how to add and what's in and the new builds
<goddard> EriC^^: cool thanks
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo_: ok so it's a lightdm kind of issue not a systemd service thing
<goddard> OerHeks: thanks
<EriC^^> or rather sysv
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64bit
<EriC^^> *upstart
<DiamondSword> reisio, ok but I couldn't find information on the page. what do you else recommend?
<DiamondSword> hello.. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity desktop. I tried Gnome desktop on the same OS, installed gnome-shell only, but I didn't like it, so removed. I did purge remove gnome-shell and also followed with autoremove. my question is that Unity was using like 400-450 MB ram before trying gnome, but now it uses like 1 GB. please help me.. what did I do wrong?
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo_: try /var/log/lightdm
<reisio> DiamondSword: what's the problem?
<DiamondSword> reisio, I just wonder why now unity takes my 1 gb of ram.. it was like 400 mb before installing and removing gnome-shell.
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, multiple log files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226266/
<askpcguy> Hello everyone, using curl to save a page, is there an easy way to remove a specific part of the page within a script?
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, This looks interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226285/
<reisio> DiamondSword: according to what?
<reisio> DiamondSword: is it keeping you from doing something?
<reisio> askpcguy: yup
<DiamondSword> reisio, System Monitor :)
<reisio> askpcguy: what part, why?
<dean_> hey sorry i've potentially deleted some of my software sources. Can anyone confirm what sources I should have in Software & updates under Other software
<DiamondSword> reisio, actually not much but I'm sure something went wrong. I'm curious to find it.
<ulkesh> Sorry if this is the wrong channel (I don't see a #canonical), but I was wondering if anyone knew when these will be coming available...it's been "Coming Soon" since launch:  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=1206&sort=1a
<dean_> I have canonical Partners and canonical Partners (source)
<askpcguy> before I diff the page, I want to remove some image ad thing that refreshes (its not the part I'm interested in
<reisio> DiamondSword: I suggest revisiting why you're sure; myself I am not convinced
<rubiksmomo_> EriC^^, Something weird goin' on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226328/
<reisio> askpcguy: can you share the page in question, and the ad block?
<DiamondSword> hmh.
<DiamondSword> reisio, can I use gnome-shell on lightdm?
<dean_> DiamondSword Yes! Just click the ubuntu icon in lighdm and change it to gnomeshell :]
<reisio> askpcguy: here's an example that removes 'body': curl -s 'http://reisio.com/' | perl -0pe 's@\t+<body>.*?</body>\n@@s'
<ali_> how to get itunes on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ali_, not, even in wine it is garbage
<reisio> ali_: it's doable, but why?
<ali_> for podcasts
<OerHeks> ali_, see https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<reisio> ali_: there are many other podcast clients you can use
<rubiksmomo_> Any idea why I get a blank black screen for minutes until the login screen appears when using nvidia?   lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226354/   x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226364/   x-0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226370/   x-1.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226375/
<DiamondSword> dean_, no I mean, while installing gnome-shell it asks me to select whether gdm or lightdm, what if I select to lightdm, gnome-shell can work on it?
<ali_> which one would you recommend?
<askpcguy> reisio: this is on a rasp pi 3, running ubuntu mate
<reisio> ali_: http://alternativeto.net/software/itunes/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<ali_> actually itunes synchronizes my iphone podcasts thats why I have a preference for it
<askpcguy> still poking it with a sharp stick and figuring out what response I get
<reisio> ali_: most of those are, to my eye, applications with pretty good reputations
<dean_> Yup. It'll work on both.
<reisio> ali_: quod libet in particular is a very straightforward, utilitarian player that is often overlooked
<reisio> if you want something more like iTunes, banshee might be a good start
<reisio> whatever comes by default in Ubuntu will probably also play podcasts
<ali_> how about sync it with my iphone podcasts?
<reisio> it was rhythmbox at one time, dunno what it is now
<reisio> ali_: is that done on the iTunes server end, or by transferring actual data to the phone from your computer?
<ali_> iTunes server
<ali_> automatically
<reisio> I'm not familiar with that; it wouldn't surprise me if there's a chance you'd need a separate, non-Apple app for your iPhone to replace that functionality
<reisio> definitely check with the apps I linked first, though
<reisio> they may well support it
<reisio> Apple does like to break compatibility with 3rd party apps, though
<ali_> that would do as long as it sync with my phoned
<ali_> phone*
<reisio> you actually download them to your phone?
<ali_> no
<reisio> you stream them?
<ali_> yea
<reisio> but you sync the list from your desktop to your phone's app's list?
<ali_> updates are automatically shown on feed
<goddard> EriC^^: OerHeks one more small issue could you tell me how to deal with this? docs
<ali_> nope, all automatic
<goddard> https://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html
<ali_> as long as itunes is used
<ali_> in both
<reisio> ali_: but automatic /from/ your desktop to your phone, and/or vice versa?
<ali_> both
<ali_> ways
<reisio> k
<DiamondSword> thanks ppl ~
<ali_> usually I add on phone
<ali_> and listen on computer
<reisio> I definitely wouldn't be surprised if one of the apps in the list I gave supports that with iTunes own server
<rubiksmomo_> Any idea why I get a blank black screen for minutes until the login screen appears when using nvidia?   lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226354/   x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226364/   x-0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226370/
<k1l> ali_: with apple hardware you are bundeled to itunes. and that doesnt run on linux. you can try wine.
<reisio> but I also wouldn't be surprised if none do, and you will have to find another app besides the ordinary iTunes one
<goddard> how do you deal with software sources added as opposed to a ppa? https://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html
<ali_> thats a headache to select and search each and every podcast
<ali_> k1l, does it work?\
<reisio> askpcguy: an rpi should have curl and perl, all you need
<ali_> some said its a garbage on linux
<auronandace> goddard: you realise i3 is already in the ubuntu default repos..
<k1l> ali_: use wine.
<OerHeks> ali_, see here for itunes & wine  https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<yeats> goddard: avoid instructions that do things like "--allow-unauthenticated"
<goddard> auronandace: doesn't really help me as I am trying to remove this
<reisio> last I checked, only an older version of iTunes runs with less-than-perfect support
<ali_> yea thats the problem
<goddard> yeats: thanks for the tip
<reisio> you can run it in seamless VirtualBox really easily, if you have a Windows install
<reisio> but it's really not worth it, IME
<askpcguy> sweet so I just discovered, also the text I want to ax is "From the Image Gallery:" from the html
<ali_> wine usually supports older programs
<reisio> replacing the iTunes app is a far more efficient use of your time
<ali_> yea I am aware of that option, reisio
<ali_> but I dont want that
<dean_> Get an android :P
<reisio> ali_: well, Wine usually supports programs more properly coded for win32
<dean_> Or a ubuntu phone lol
<reisio> that is, relying less on quirks of Windows, and more on how win32 is actually /supposed to work/
<reisio> Apple software on Windows is more and more of a unicorn
<ali_> dean_, perhaps market share doesn't make me wanna get one
<ali_> lol
<yeats> goddard: removing should be as easy as commenting out/deleting the lines they had you add (back up the file before changing)
<reisio> ali_: and I wouldn't suggest it be your first choice, either
<reisio> I'd suggest replacing the iTunes app on your phone as well
<goddard> yeats: then just update?
<reisio> there are surely hundreds of alternatives in the app store
<reisio> also wouldn't surprise me if they're actually superior in performance and function
<yeats> goddard: then 'sudo apt-get remove <packagename>' then 'sudo apt-get <packagename>' to install the repo version
<goddard> yeats: what about dead package references?
<reisio> and some will no doubt even be open source
<ali_> it runs very pretty well on windows 10, I tried it.\
<goddard> yeats: but i dont know which one it is
<yeats> goddard: yeah, sudo apt-get update after you make the change - it will refresh the local package cache
<reisio> ali_: right, it's designed to
<k1l> goddard: apt-cache policy packagename.  that will tell you where the package is from
<goddard> k1l: ahh ok
<ali_> so basically in linux, I have to usually find alternatives to windows programs right?
<ali_> unless ofc it runs great on wine.
<reisio> ali_: mmm, that's not exactly the conclusion I would draw from this
<k1l> ali_: yes. but that is difficult for locked down propriatary stuff like the apple stuff.
<reisio> ali_: I think what you should take away from this particular scenario, primarily, is that Apple builds hardware as much as possible to work only with their software
<reisio> it's a very closed ecosystem, on purpose
<reisio> they are constantly, actively striving for that
<reisio> and in the long run you will have less struggle by either: 1) not using apple hardware, or 2) only using apple hardware /and/ software
<ali_> how about microsoft applications.
<ali_> they have the same issue then
<reisio> what, as compared to apple ones?
<ali_> with linux
<ali_> yea
<ali_> on linux*
<k1l> ali_: if you look back there were librarys to support older iphones and ipods. but apple changed their stuff that often in the hidden parts, that its hard to make them work again.
<reisio> it's similar, but Microsoft /hardware/ is less popular, and actually less closed off
<ali_> for instance, I want windows app to run well on linux. (not talking about games)
<ali_> would that be difficult?
<reisio> ali_: not necessarily, but
<reisio> ali_: it is generally a good idea to find a native alternative instead
<OerHeks> ali_, best start is to check the wineHQ database.
<reisio> preferably an open source one, and then you won't ever have to find another alternative /again/
<ali_> OerHeks, do you prefer using wine or alternative ones?
<OerHeks> ali_, i do not use wine, ever.
<reisio> that's the beauty of free software, you never have to replace it, technically
<reisio> I find Wine makes a nice stopgap if you don't presently have the free time to find a replacement
<ali_> as I came from windows and apple eco system. it will be really difficult for me to switch entirely on applications side, reisio
<mcphail> ali_: remember a windows app is for windows. If you can get it working on Linux, it is a bonus rather than an expectation
<reisio> which is rare, IME, but does happen
<OerHeks> i didn't switch to linux to get bugged again with wine.
<reisio> ali_: I don't think it will be; many have come before you
<reisio> ali_: let the channel know what you're trying to replace or achieve, and you'll get help
<k1l> ali_: which microsoft app?
<ali_> like you said about apples application, how about microsoft's popular applicaton Microsoft Office
<k1l> ali_: most times there is a good alternative available
<yeats> ali_: in the spirit of May the Fourth: "you must unlearn what you have learned" and start doing things the free/open source way :-)
<ali_> and of the same quality and features? k1l
<reisio> and again, keep in mind that /if/ you replace a closed source win32 app with an open source native app, you likely won't ever have to deal with replacing that app/functionality again; you can use that new app for eternity
<k1l> !info libreoffice | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<reisio> it's very worthwhile
<reisio> ali_: yeah, libreoffice is an exceptional workalike
<reisio> I personally used to use it even on Windows installs, as it seemed far more sane
<ali_> thats good to hear, reisio
<Jordan_U> Update on my wierd symlink problem from yesterday. It appears that it was caused by a btrfs bug: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-btrfs/msg54536.html and that indeed such symlinks should not even be allowed to exist in the first place. I'm now on to write a script to delete all such symlinks before I try to upgrade again (there were more than the two I found yesterday).
<reisio> on Windows installs that also had the entire MS Office suite installed, even
<reisio> yeats: is may 4th a thing?
<ali_> so you prefer libre over MS Office suite?
<reisio> ali_: yup, more reliable, more straightforward
<reisio> fewer disappeared-for-no-particular-reason features, etc.
<ali_> as long as it fulfills my requirements through its features, I am happy.
<reisio> I think you will be
<reisio> got any more?
<ali_> IDA Pro
<ali_> :p
<reisio> ali_: disassembler?
<ali_> yea
<ali_> but I guess I can easily find that on linux, perhaps.
<mcphail> ali_: apt-get source ;p
<ali_> reisio, have you used mac OS X?
<reisio> it is apparently avilable for Linux; I'm sure there are alternatives, too
<reisio> ali_: yup, occasionally
<akik> ali_: does http://qira.me/ fit the bill?
<ali_> is there anyone who has switched from Apple's eco system (MAC OS X) to ubuntu (Linux/gnu) entirely?
<reisio> ali_: oh plenty of people
<ali_> I wanna know which *Nix is better
<reisio> Unity and GNOME both, in particular, are very Mac OS like
<reisio> well, Mac OS is based off FreeBSD
<ali_> yea
<reisio> the BSDs have had much less momentum than GNU/Linux distros for a long time now
<reisio> because back in the day the BSDs got themselves sued
<reisio> and for a while nobody was sure they'd continue to exist
<ali_> but they have apple engineers working on it aswell
<ali_> right
<klimt> i cannot install php5 for apache on ubuntu xenial - any help?
<reisio> they have
<bennie> quit/
<nacc> klimt: php7 only
<reisio> I would say in general Mac OS is not taken very seriously in the server world
<klimt> thx
<reisio> which is kind of where Unix systems are put to the test as Unix systems, IMO
<nacc> klimt: there are PPA alternatives, but officially, 16.04 is php7 only
<mcphail> ali_: opinions of "best OS" should really be polled in the 'ubuntu-offtopic channel rather than the support channel
<bennie> quit/
<ali_> mcphail, I am asking regarding the support of applications
<klimt> i get unable to locate php7 :/
<reisio> it's certainly popular for desktops, though; hence GNOME & Unity emulating the Mac OS frontend so much by default
<nacc> klimt: err, sorry, 'php' (which will pull in 'php7.0')
<reisio> ali_: Mac OS's primary difference is that it doesn't come with a proper Unix package manager by default; there are only third party offerings of varying quality
<ali_> reisio, so given OS X and Ubuntu for daily driver (programming specifically), what would be your preference.(Apps support and so on.)
<klimt> nacc super works :)
<klimt> thx guys
<yeats> reisio: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Day
<k1l> ali_: reisio that talk better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<glooby> hi
<ali_> btw k1l I couldn't join offtopic
<ali_> why is that
<ali_> so
<k1l> !register | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ali_> oh my bad
<reisio> yeats: ha, thx
<ali_> thanks
<reisio> ali_: well obviously GNU/Linux; I'm here after all
<reisio> but I think objectively, also GNU/Linux
<ali_> reisio, could you come private for a moment
<reisio> it's maintained largely by enthusiastic, programmer volunteers, after all
<reisio> ali_: sure, msg me
<AIneedu> Hi, i have a home network(netA) and have a subnet within (NetB). I am using iptables on a debian server to NAT trough. It is working great. I have a minecraft server set up in netB and I can connect to it by manually entering the adress of the Debian NAT machine, which forwards packets back and forth. I do however need "autodiscover" of the server. That only works so far if I place the minecraft server within netA. Anything i could 
<OerHeks> AIneedu, debian has its own channel, #debian
<AIneedu> OerHeks: tried 30 minutes ago there
<AIneedu> Its the same iptables isnt it? :) any advice would be appreciated
<Ben64> AIneedu: use #debian for debian issues
<wad> Anyone got skype working in 16.04 LTS?
<auronandace> wad: in what way? are you unable to instll it?
<Vonologic> Does Bluetooth work for anyone else in 16.04?
<wad> Haven't tried yet. Installing it now, actually. Just curious what kind of experience I should expect.
<AIneedu> Ben64 OerHeks: ok, I will swap the debian vm with a ubuntu one. brb 10-15 min
<auronandace> wad: exactly the same as 15.10
<Ben64> AIneedu: or you can just use #debian
<wad> Hopefully that's good. My last Ubuntu was 14.04 LTS.
<auronandace> wad: skype has not been updated in a long time
<wad> Okay.
<wad> I'll give it a shot.
<wad> But not set my hopes up very high.
<Ben64> AIneedu: maybe ##networking
<AIneedu> Ben64: what might work! :)
<AIneedu> *that
<wad> Yeesh, that's a lot of packages that get  installed! >_>
<wad> O_O
<auronandace> wad: yup, it relies on 32bit libs
 * wad nods. Ouch.
<wad> It's chugging along.
<dupondje> I'm just trying to install a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 on my server, but it hangs on 'Preparing linux-firmware' ... Any idea's?
<yeats> dupondje: alt-F4 should show you the log messages
<yeats> (alt-F1 gets you back to the install screen)
<dupondje> yeats: unpacking linux-firmware ... :)
<yvne> forgive my stupidity. does ubuntu not like some usb stick brands? (like how windows/hp recovery does not like sandisk)
<dupondje> yeats: strange, hanging like 20 minutes on 'Unpacking linux-firmware" now ... :s
<spid3rMin3> i have a quick question
<spid3rMin3> i have a virtualbox running ubuntu 16.04
<spid3rMin3> im trying to connect it with putty
<k1l> yvne: no. should work with all brands
<OerHeks> yvne, only if you buy that sandisk from groupon, fake sdcards
<spid3rMin3> but im having trouble getting an ip address to connect to
<spid3rMin3> it's a bridge connection
<spid3rMin3> and only provides an ipv6 address
<spid3rMin3> inet6 addr
<yeats> dupondje: could be a hardware issue, could be low RAM, could be a bad install image - lots of possibilities
<yvne> k1l & OerHeks: thanks!
<pulsar12> spid3rMin3, you can use nat with port forwarding, bridging, create a loopback interface...
<therealtbe> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<pulsar12> i like to use nat or loopback interface
<therealtbe> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<therealtbe> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<spid3rMin3> pulsar12 , what could be the reason for something like this to occur, its a fresh install and bridge is on with a "wired connection" that doesnt provide an internet connction
<spid3rMin3> the wired connection says that its connected
<OerHeks> spid3rMin3, check the vbox setting for your vm, maybe choose an other network adapter?
<pulsar12> do you get an ip by dhcp? if you define static can you ping your own pc?
<skinux> Has anyone successfully WiFi tethered an LG Android phone with Ubuntu without phone having built-in tether feature?
<pulsar12> can you ping other hosts on the network'
<Ben64> skinux: nope
<Rafase282> Hello, I need help with my wireless drivers on Ubuntu 16.04
<Vonologic> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/bt-dw1560-firmware/ Is it possible to install this on Ubuntu, or is it restricted to Arch Linux? There's only a PKGBUILD file in it
<spid3rMin3> i cannot ping other hosts on the network , i included a second network adapter with NAT to gain internet connection
<Rafase282> product: QCA6164 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter
<dbrom> anyone here use noip2
<therealtbe> hello what is the best way to make a complete disk image, and then restore from that image?
<Ben64> therealtbe: dd
<spid3rMin3> for my ip i have a basic home connection with a router
<askpcguy> Clonezilla and ddrescue
<OerHeks> Vonologic, maybe this page is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/760920/lenovo-z50-75-80ec-qca6164-802-11ac-wireless-network-adapter-not-working
<mcphail> dbrom: what is your question about it?
<pulsar12> spid3rMin3, yeah briding can cause those issues in some scenarios, one possible reason is because your VM interface will have the same MAC address as your host interface, and windows is not forwarding the packets correctly back to VM for some reason
<dbrom> I use dd to take and restor a image
<spid3rMin3> pulsar12 , how can i fix this >
<pulsar12> if you have nat interface configured, its easy. Just go to settings and add a port redirection to port 22
<spid3rMin3> pulsar12, i'll try it now
<dbrom> Anyone using noip2 in this room
<spid3rMin3> pulsar12, what should i put under the host port , guest port
<OerHeks> mcphail> dbrom: what is your question about it?
<pulsar12> host port = a random unused port you may want to use, can be 22 if not already used. guest port = 22 if you have sshd running with default port
<dbrom> I have installed in on a couple of servers and its not refreshing the ip ....
<dbrom> do i need to do extra config in the noip2.c file to have this wiork....
<mcphail> dbrom: i use ddclient and get that to call a wget one-liner to update. I haven't had success with noip's client (or ddclient's native noip functionality)
<spid3rMin3> pulsar12 , i acctually noticed something : when in the host cmd an ipconfig brings up an ipaddress to my virtual machine and it is pingable
<spid3rMin3> Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:
<spid3rMin3> is this my vm?
<pulsar12> no, its a special interface you can assign to VM as an adapter
<spid3rMin3> vm being my ubuntu os , and could i put this into a putty to connect\
<OerHeks> dbrom, no, To config defaults noip2 (with capital C ) >> sudo /usr/local/bin/noip2 -C
<dbrom> where do i get ddclient and the how tos on install
<spid3rMin3> okok
<mcphail> !info ddclient | dbrom
<ubottu> dbrom: ddclient (source: ddclient): address updating utility for dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.2-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 296 kB
<dbrom> yes I ran the sudo /usr/local/src/noip2 -C at the beginning
<pulsar12> you can choose that as an adapter on the VM, then it's like that the interface on your VM is directly connected to VirtualBox Host-Only Network that is visible on your host
<OerHeks> dbrom, uh oh, not  /usr/local/src/ but /usr/local/bin/noip2
<et09> what's the newest, hippest file system ?
<dviola> would you guys recommend 16.04 or 14.04?
<k1l> dviola: for a new install go with 16.04
<dviola> I upgraded to 16.04 and it seems a bit unstable at this point
<dbrom> depends on the use dviola
<dviola> for example, I see a kernel error when it boots, and I don't see the splash screen, it takes a long time to boot too
<dbrom> I never touch the latest for atleast 6 months
<k1l> dviola: what video card? what exact error?
<umoukun> Does anyone know how to fix this problem?  http://pastebin.com/ZZZ64vwc
<dviola> k1l: intel
<dbrom> For example i just started using 15 this week
<dviola> k1l: it's an error that has been fixed in the latest linux kernel already
<dviola> k1l: I don't know which one
<dviola> k1l: I think ubuntu needs some backporting to do
<k1l> umoukun: your 3rd party packages seems to be a mess.
<k1l> umoukun: depency-wise
<dviola> I will not touch 15.04 until those things are ironed out
<umoukun> yeah, I cant seem to fix it
<umoukun> it broke my sound
<k1l> dviola: you cant stay on 15.04
<genii> umoukun:  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libgnuradio-iqbalance_0.37.2-myriadrf3~trusty_amd64.deb
<dviola> k1l: ?
<k1l> <dviola> I will not touch 15.04 until those things are ironed out
<umoukun> genii: thanks
<spid3rMin3> pulsar12, i added the port forwarding rule with the nat connection, however it's just giving me a 10.0..... i[
<spid3rMin3> i[
<spid3rMin3> ip*
<dev\null> Hello people, is there any support room for Libreoffice?
<reisio> dev\null: /msg alis list *libre*office*
<reisio> or you can always guess and /join #libreoffice
<et09> joinyes, #libreoffice
<et09> yes, #libreoffice
<rgerovski> Hello, I have Ubuntu Server 16.04 running in VirtualBox on a Windows 10 host. I have VirtualBox guest additions installed and correctly set up shared folders which I am successfully mounting using the "mount" command. I'd like the shared folder to be mounted on system startup, so I added a record to /etc/fstab like: Projects    /home/development/pr
<rgerovski> ojects    vboxsf    rw,uid=1000,gid=1000    0    0. However, whenever I add a record to fstab the next reboot I get the emergency mode. Please help
<easyLinux> Hi guys
<easyLinux> i need extract only "model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 890  @ 2.96GHz"
<easyLinux> but i nedd only " Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 520  @ 2.40GHz"
<easyLinux> howto extract only this in cpuinfo?
<jamesd_> easyLinux:  cut -d":" -f2
<jamesd_> easyLinux :   grep "model name" /proc/cpu_info | cut -d":" -f2
<easyLinux> jamesd_: thanks, but show me all cores
<jamesd_> easyLinux :   grep "model name" /proc/cpu_info | cut -d":" -f2  | tail -n1
<easyLinux> jamesd_: nice bro
<easyLinux> jamesd_: very very thanks
<easyLinux> :D
<jamesd_> i'm sure three is an easier way... read grep's manpage it probably has a flag to exit after the first match
<nacc> jamesd_: -m 1, iirc
<SETH001DR> Prueba
<SETH001DR> Drogotea es una pagina que todavia funciona?
<tgm4883> jamesd_: -m #
<tgm4883> (--max-count=#)
<_28_ria> Hello, I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, tried to upgrade to 16.04 LTS. I clicked Upgrade on the dialog box, that appears after reboot, suggesting to upgrade. it presented me to upgrade to 15.10, while I thought, that LTS would be upgraded to 16.04 LTS, so, I closed that update window. Found on the inet an update directions from 14.04 to 16.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes.
<Jordan_U> _28_ria: Good, do *not* upgrade to 15.10.
<Jordan_U> !ltsupgrade | _28_ria
<ubottu> _28_ria: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<jamesd_> for extra credit someone should fix this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mcollective-plugins/+bug/1061287
<Jordan_U> _28_ria: You probably have update-manager set to show all releases, rather than just LTS releases. You probably want it to only be showing LTS releases.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061287 in mcollective-plugins (Ubuntu) "mcollective-plugins-service installs service file with incorrect name" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_28_ria> It suggested to set the "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" to "long-term support versions" for 14.04 LTS. I did, and now, when I open auto-update, it doesn't present me with a new release, only suggests to update certain packages. do-release-upgrade, also says, no new release found.
<jamesd_> the fix is in the bug,  a one liner   (create a symlink if you like)... cost me nearly 2 days of banging my head against the wall
<_28_ria> Jordan_U: Ah, I got it, I have to wait for July 21st
<rsawyer6003> UGH I'm about to pull my hair out trying to get this deb pkg installed
<kisb> use gdebi
<SonikkuAmerica> rsawyer6003: [ sudo dpkg -i name_of_package.deb ]
<rsawyer6003> I'm fixing to. I keep getting dependency problems
<chichi_> how to see meminfo in GB?
<kisb> rsawyer6003, use gdebi
<rsawyer6003> It is i386 and depends on krb5-user:i386 which I cannot get to install because it depends on krb5-config:i386 which has no install canidate
<rsawyer6003> wget https://www.exacq.com/reseller/Ubuntu/Dapper/exacqVisionServer.deb --user=guest --password=exacqvisionip --no-check-certificate
<rsawyer6003> that is the package in question
<jamesd_> chichi_: free -g
<le_pig> rsawyer6003: do you have i386 architecture enabled?
<chichi_> jamesd_:wrong information
<chichi_> jamesd_: i have 4GB
<rsawyer6003> yep. i do
<jamesd_> chichi_: what do you want to see?
<chichi_> jamesd_: 3gb only
<behroge> exit
<chichi_> sudo dmidecode -t 17 | grep Size | awk '{s+=$2} END {print s}' show 4096
<chichi_> jamesd_: i can see meminfo in GB?
<jamesd_> make awk devide by 1024
<jamesd_> if you like you can also install facter  its part of puppet and it can provide you with a lot of info about your system, probably more than you want
<le_pig> facter is legit
<jamesd_> so is puppet,  mcollective rocks as well but is a major PITA to get it installed and working, and then you have to wash, rinse repeat on each node, until you automate it correctly
<rsawyer6003> gdebi seems to have done the trick at this point
<rsawyer6003> why the heck is dpkg used instead of gdebi by default?
<chichi_> jamesd_: script for my app, see more 300 computer... OCS no work nice.
<jamesd_> 300.... my job is to support 200k servers.
<chichi_> jamesd_: and i new on linux
<chichi_> jamesd_: everplace search show only to use awk
<chichi_> jamesd_: 300 workstation kkk no server
<chichi_> jamesd_: all user ubuntu 16.04 lts
<jamesd_> learn  awk,,, its a powerful tool.   but unix has 100's of power tools.
<chichi_> jamesd_: grep "MemTotal" /proc/meminfo
<chichi_> jamesd_: but see in MB
<rsawyer6003> kisb Thanks for the help. I've been ready to give up on this twice today. who knew gdebi would work flawlessly when dpkg struggled all day?
<akik> rsawyer6003: you can install debs with "sudo apt install ./package.deb" it handles the dependencies too
<rsawyer6003> akik: good to know I'll put that  in my toolbag for next time
<rsawyer6003> I had been, in the past, been able to just use dpkg and apt-get -f install and all was well. The latest version of this package must have some new dependents that don't play well
<rsawyer6003> thanks again for the help everyone. I'll try to payback the support this weekend and do a little more time on here.
<kisb> oh cool
<jamesd_> chichi_: you know ram won't always be in exact GB,  since many times your  app will run on a virtual, and they don't always get full GB...
<chichi_> jamesd_: really
<chichi_> jamesd_: kkk
<jamesd_> grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo  | awk '{s=$2; e = s / (1024*1024); print e,  "GB";}'
<jamesd_> does what you want.
<jamesd_> could be comdensed a bit, but hell its not my script
<dev\null> May i ask generic question
<dev\null> when i call this command (split) in terminal
<dev\null> Am i actually asking the kernel to perform that command?
<jamesd_> the kernel starts up a user process called split that does it works,  the setup work is done by the kernel and glibc, etc and but very little of it happens in the kernel
<dev\null> So the kernel will do something
<enon> I upgraded from 14.04 lubuntu and now my sound is broke, I need to know where to put alsa module info for this series kernel
<jamesd_> use it provides the basic environment, it creates/links up stdin, stdout, stderr...  if you want to see what happens when you run split one level about the kernel  try  strace split
<jamesd_>  "what happens on my computer when i press the letter "A" on the keyboard"  is a one line awnser or a 500 page book worthy of a phd thesis.
<ArrEmmArrEff> red triangle with a ! in it up by my clock anybody know why?
<ArrEmmArrEff> it says network problems or repository issue
<qyiz> I've been trying to mirror my monitor with my TV using an HDMI cable. I'm on 14.04 LTS and I keep getting errors. I'd apreciate it if someone could help me troubleshoot.
<qyiz> one of the problems: http://pastebin.com/siNWiiCy
<Trinity> does ubuntu use cgroups internally?
<Trinity> or rather what is the purpose of /sys/fs/cgroup?
<Bashing-om> ArrEmmArrEff: What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ? to see/clear what the notification is .
<mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm> .
<jamesd_> lastlog chichi
<askpcguy> ok this has me stumped
<askpcguy> using curl to save html, can I remove a section from the html file?
<rajiv_> I have installed gnome-software but its not working.its not showing any softwares. How do i fix it?
<rajiv_> gnom-software not even shos the installed softwares.
<whlai> anyone get pam_mount working in 16.04?
<whlai> I can't seem to get it activated
<whlai> I put in my edits to /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml
<ArrEmmArrEff> Bashing-om:  hey :) thx  i got errors i think in my apt-get update https://paste.ubuntu.com/16228325/
<whlai> Is that the right distro?
<whlai> very strange tohave in your apt-get update
<whlai> what are your sources?
<ArrEmmArrEff> whlai: me?
<rajiv_> its not even shown the installed softwares.
<Bashing-om> ArrEmmArrEff: Look'n .
<whlai> yeah, you
<whlai> sorry
<whlai> ArrEmmArrEff
<whlai> try apt-get dist-upgrade a couple time
<whlai> or rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists /var/cache/apt; apt update; apt clean
<Bashing-om> ArrEmmArrEff: In "software Sources" uncheck the cdrom box .. you do not need this source .
#ubuntu 2016-05-05
<ArrEmmArrEff> whlai: Bashing-om im on 16.04 alright ill try that
<whlai> Yep. I'm on 16.04 as well
<whlai> also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761592/unable-to-apt-get-dist-upgrade-on-a-persistent-ubuntu-16-04-usb
<effectnet> boy seems like samba fails a lot i dunno
<ArrEmmArrEff> whlai: Bashing-om: the triangle is gone i think it worked :) thanks guys
<ArrEmmArrEff> i keep getting a waiting to install icon i cant interact with in my launcher do you know how i can fix it or what process to kill or whatever?
<squinty> whlai, might want to take into account that any upgrades to persistent usb will not include kernel upgrades.  Better to just do a full install to the usb stick and that way the kernel will be updated too
<jak2000> hi all
<reisio> hi jak
<jak2000> can i share a ssh-key in this environment: http://postimg.org/image/5498fpc0x/
<OerHeks> jak2000, sure, you can share the server (public) key with all pc's, but all pc's should have their own unique key to talk back ofcourse
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DONALDJTRUMP> I LOVE MEXICANS.  I HIRED THOUSANDS OF THEM.  BUT WE HAVE TO BUILD A WALL.  TREMENDOUS TREMENDOUS TREMENDOUS SUCCESS!!
<reisio> DONALDJTRUMP: heh
<OerHeks> yes yes, DONALDJTRUMP , /join #ubuntu-mx and don't forget to pay Hillary
<reisio> of course you know, republicans don't use IRC
<jak2000> OerHeks actually i share  a public into a server and pc1
<jak2000> how to share same key to other pc?
<owen1> i am getting emails on a failed cron job. yea!! the problem is it's coming from 'Cron Daemon' and the subject is Cron <ubuntu@ip-10-100-21-10> /home/ubuntu/neo/bin/backup-test.sh >> /home/ubuntu/neo/logs/log-test.out     how to modify the sender and subject to make it nicer?
<OerHeks> ssh-copy-id username@remotehost
<OerHeks> jak2000, it is all in the manual https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<jak2000> pc2 = remote host    actually i cant access it
<Bashing-om> ArrEmmArrEff: Good deal . You do good work .
<OerHeks> jak2000, no access is hard to key-copy
<jak2000> yes, other way?
<ArrEmmArrEff> Bashing-om: thx:) should i be able to install google earth since they switched to the gnome softeare center?
<jak2000> pc2 can connect via ssh to server
<jak2000> but inverse not
<OerHeks> jak2000, i know no solution besides to go to that pc
<OerHeks> instruct the user of that pc maybe?
<Bashing-om> ArrEmmArrEff: Should, providing you are running a 64 bit OS . Google no longer supports 32 bit software .
<OerHeks> google earth has issues on 16.04
<jak2000> opening the port and do  a port forwwaring for access the server...
<ArrEmmArrEff> they offer it on the dl options but i chose 64 .deb -- having dependency issues
<ArrEmmArrEff> oh thx OerHeks
<Bashing-om> ArrEmmArrEff: But is not google-earth proprietray ? Such will not be in our reposotory .
<ArrEmmArrEff> from the website
<OerHeks> google-earth is missing lsb-core, discontinued
<ArrEmmArrEff> that makes sense then thx for the info :)
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/googleearth-package go try it ..
<OerHeks> !info lsb-core
<ubottu> Package lsb-core does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks> !info lsb-core wily
<ubottu> lsb-core (source: lsb): Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1+Debian11ubuntu8 (wily), package size 26 kB, installed size 149 kB
<jak2000> sudo ssh-copy-id jak@200.101.73.40
<jak2000> ERROR: No identities found
<jak2000> need do first a su-
<jak2000> su -
<jak2000> ssh-copy-id -i your_public_key user@host
<malena> svlxv,xc
<glass> <---ubuntu mate 16.04 trying to find command to show incoming and outgoing for my wifi router?
<jak2000> OerHeks where is my .key or .pub file?
<jak2000> i see something here: /home/jak/.ssh   here exist a file named authorized_keys
<glass> jak2000: /home/USERNAME - show hidden files.
<jak2000> yes  i access to .ssh directory
<jak2000> sudo ssh-copy-id jak@200.101.73.40
<jak2000> give me a error: ERROR: No identities found
<glass> <---ubuntu mate 16.04 trying to find command to show incoming and outgoing for my wifi router?
<x3mboy> glass, Do you have ubuntu 16.04 installed in your router?
<glass> x3mboy: no it is charter residential netgear
<glass> jak2000: have you tried sudo service ssh start
<jak2000> ssh is running i am connected actually
<x3mboy> So you can't see the i/o packages on you router from you pc, you need to access your router in any way and sniff on the wlan interface
<x3mboy> jak2000, sorry, what is your problem???
<glass> x3mboy: maybe i could links (router ip) and then gawk or similar?
<x3mboy> glass, that is a way
<jak2000> x3mboy: http://postimg.org/image/5498fpc0x/  actually i share the key with pc10 how to copy this key to pc2?
<x3mboy> I think that you are looking from somebody stolen your wifi connection
<glass> x3mboy: no i am trying to setup my conky on additional monitor as a homebrew IDS =)
<x3mboy> Do you want to copy your server publick key with the PC's (from 01 to 10)???
<lankanmon> guys, where can i get Wubi for 16.04? I am unable to install with the ISO and I remember there used to be a windows gui for the install
<omnomnom> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<x3mboy> lankanmon, wubi was developed until 12.10
<glass> <--- anyone know ubuntu mate channel name of top of head?
<nacc> !mate | glass
<ubottu> glass: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<nacc> hrm, though it was there
<nacc> glass: i'd ask alis
<nacc> !alis | glass
<ubottu> glass: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lankanmon> I am getting a driver error and can not install. How can I install?
<glass> woah thats a cool bot. are you a bot also nacc:?
<x3mboy> lankanmon, the best will be to use cygwin or a Virtual Machine
<glass> !mate | nacc
<ubottu> nacc: Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<nacc> glass: no, i am not.
<x3mboy> lankanmon, i don't get what you mean with driver install
<brian_> I'm having some quirky NTP problems. I recently updated to xenial, and now my clock is 3 to 4 seconds off. First noticed it when comparing to a GPS clock, and confirmed with "ntpdate -q ntp.ubuntu.com"
<brian_> I can force the clock to set with ntpdate, but a reboot makes it off again
<lankanmon> x3mboy: Is there any other options? I would really like to use Ubuntu with dual boot (unobstructed)
<x3mboy> lankanmon, if you want dual-boot why you need wubi???
<x3mboy> lankanmon, just perform a normal instalation and partition your disk to make space for both OS
<brian_> etc/ntp.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16228909/
<lankanmon> because I am unable to use the live cd installer (it crashes)
<x3mboy> Can you use an usb stick?
<lankanmon> I am using a USB stick... My laptop does not have a disk drive
<ArrEmmArrEff> thx guys seeya
<x3mboy> lankanmon, where you want to install both OS then???
<x3mboy> lankanmon, or you mean Do you don't have a CD-ROM Drive???
<lankanmon> x3mboy: No I have a HDD, I mean it does not have a CD/DVD drive
<x3mboy> Ok
<x3mboy> lankanmon, what is the problem with the USB? It says something when it crashes???
<askpcguy> reisio: I've been poking that perl command around but I only get a message saying command not found
<lankanmon> x3mboy: It just says the installer has failed and it needs to send an error report. It also said something about driver issues
<virtuosoj> which DE uses less system resources, Unity or Gnome Shell?
<x3mboy> lankanmon, well, if you want dual boot you should obtain then specific details about the crashes or try to create the booutable USB again maybe with a new downloaded ISO
<marchesini> hey guys, on the last releases of ubuntu 10.04 ~ 12.04 the application GWIBBER is included into the system, i like this application and i can't install the app to do like he do on the ubuntu 10.04 to popup twitter messages, how can i do this? or have other application to do the same
<lankanmon> x3mboy: Yeah I am downloading it again. Hopefully it will work
<x3mboy> lankanmon, please let me know how it was..
<dmead> how do i ask apt which package owns a file?
<dmead> @channel
<EgoAleSum> hello, i’m trying to play with LXC container on 16.04. I have a container running and connected to the lxcbr0 bridge. the container host has IP 192.168.1.80 on the network, and the container is 192.168.4.178. When I do “ping 192.168.4.178” from the container host, it works. When I ping from another node in the network, packets get lost. I’ve made sure that net.ipv4.ip_forward is 1, iptables is configured
<EgoAleSum> properly and the routing tables are correctly forwarding request to 192.168.4.0/24 through the container host. any idea why i can’t connect?
<EgoAleSum> here’s some debug info: http://pastie.org/10824803 (output of iptables-save, lxc-ls, checking net.ipv4.ip_forward, ifconfig)
<EgoAleSum> also, the container can ping another node in the network successfully
<reisio> askpcguy: which perl || echo 'no perl'
<virtuosoj> I am thinking of setting up my Raspberry Pi2 as a home media center using Ubuntu. I would like to run emulators, Kodi, and possibly native games/browser
<virtuosoj> what emulators will work for me
<reisio> askpcguy: or better yet: which perl || sudo apt-get install perl && which perl
<EgoAleSum> virtuosoj: forget emulators on a RPi2…. the CPU is too slow. same for games
<imthenachoman> hi guys. using s-nail (mail) is there a command that will print how many total messages are in the inbox?
<wikideer> Depends on the consoles you want to emulate
<wikideer> I can emulate NES on an RPi2 fine
<wikideer> Anything past that though becomes a bit dodgy
<EgoAleSum> no one can help me with my LXC issues?
<marchesini> virtuosoj, the rpi2 dont have the best graphic performance
<marchesini> can emulate psx games slowly
<SaEeDIRHA> hi
<wikideer> If you want an emulation machine it's probably better to invest in a small, cheap desktop
<marchesini> rpi3 is quadcore 1.2, i don't know the graphics processor
<a100> hi
<askpcguy> I'm running perl || echo 'no perl' and its just sitting there
<a100> OK. I'm a100 and I'm a IRC noob.
<Poke95> a100: Do you have a question regarding ubuntu?
<a100> No, but I can solve some.
<Poke95> (Although I am not really familiar at all with ubuntu's features)
<a100> What's yer problem?
<Poke95> Well, none, because I don't use ubuntu...
<a100> OK.
<Poke95> I am just here to watch for spam and offtopic comments ;)
<nacc> askpcguy: so it's running perl, waiting for input on stdin...
<nacc> askpcguy: what did you think that command would do?
<virtuosoj> which is less resource intensive: unity or gnome 3 shell?
<blu_> Nerds
<blu_> jk.  i've come to join you.
<askpcguy> not a clue, possibly print the version of perl
<a100> @virtuosoj GNOME 3. Unity has more GUI strain.
<nacc> askpcguy: that would be `perl -version`
<wikideer> perl -v || echo 'No perl m8'
<virtuosoj> al00, because of Compiz?
<askpcguy> So I have perl 5 v22, subversion 1
<a100> Bye
<virtuosoj> I'm trying to find any articles with direct performance comparisons of unity vs gnome shell. can't really find
<sine0> ok so i was rocking 15.10 then a prompt to upgrade to 16.smthn which i did, but now when i go to run vmware it ask about compiling kernel headers and fails etc and i cant run it
<sine0> "several modules must be compiled and built into the running kernel..."
<pauljw> sine0, not that i'm can tell you how to do it, but it might need kernel source files that may not have been included with your upgrade.
<kenifanying> Hi all, I need to access a windows server share(192.168.30.118),  I can access it via my win 10 machine(192.168.100.2), but can't access via my ubuntu 16.04 machine (192.168.100.2)。 ubuntu behand the same router with win 10, and ubuntu can access win 10 share,  any suggestion?
<azizLIGHT> just fyi if anyone wants emoji on ubuntu to work, install ttf-ancient-fonts package
<azizLIGHT> i got my frog faces now
<lankanmon> I just installed ubuntu (dual boot)  but windows still loads (no bootloader)
<squinty> lankanmon,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting#Boot-Repair  might want to give that a try. otherwise, the chroot method outlined at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot  is the other method to try.  right in the middle of cooking supper so won't be around.  good luck :-)
<azizLIGHT> 🐸
<askpcguy> can I use grep to find a regex match in an html file?
<somsip> askpcguy: yes, yes you can
<askpcguy> I saw the --help for grep, creates even more questions
<somsip> askpcguy: if you want direct help, go ahead and say what you want to do
<askpcguy> I'm saving an html file and want to remove a section before using DIFF because this portion always changes
<askpcguy> basically everything in html after from the image gallery
<reisio> askpcguy: what was wrong with what I gave you?
<askpcguy> it was saying command not found
<reisio> askpcguy: so install perl, I told you how to do that as well
<askpcguy> plus I been trying to adapt it for that text "from the image gallery"
<somsip> askpcguy: parsing html with regex is generally a questionable decision, but can be done. Use sed.
<askpcguy> perl is part of ubuntu mate
<somsip> reisio: you've done this already? I'll back off then...
<reisio> askpcguy: you'll have to share your image gallery HTML for help with that
<reisio> askpcguy: then the command will be found
<reisio> somsip: <shrug>
<Josh4all> askpcguy: perl is in every *nix :)
<askpcguy> ok lets back up slightly, is there an easy way to count <div tags and remove a specific one?
<reisio> yes
<reisio> but first you need to be able to know whether an executable is installed or not :p
<somsip> askpcguy: you are making it complicated by using regexes though. Use a DOM manipulator
<meupau> how can i make a remote trigger with raspberry pi, 3g usb, a power relay ??? i can trigger remotely by a socket connection?
<somsip> meupau: that question does not seem ubuntu related
<wikideer> When it comes down to HTML/XML you might as well use some sort of parser built for these docs to make it easier on yourself
<owen1> How to modify the default 'sender' and 'subject' in cronjob failure email?
<reisio> he hasn't even gotten to the regex part yet
<reisio> he's back on trying to run commands
<somsip> reisio: and pretty offtopic...
<reisio> askpcguy: my example used the commands 'curl' and 'perl' only, you can see if they exist with: which curl; which perl
<rahuldev> Hi, Is there way I can know about my ram in ubuntu?
<somsip> rahuldev: what do you want to know about it?
<askpcguy> I've got curl and perl, I'm going to try some examples and see how the commands work
<rahuldev> somsip, I want to purchase new, RAM so I want to know it's details?
<nicomachus> owen1: you should be able to use a MAILFROM= option for the sender. not sure about the subject
<somsip> rahuldev: sudo lshw -c memory
<rahuldev> thanks somsip
<somsip> np
<owen1> nicomachus: thank you!
<nicomachus> owen1: I believe /etc/mailname is where the FROM is pulled. so if you have a hostname listed there, it will use that as the hostname for the FROM address.
<rahuldev> somsip, it's give many information but not giving its frequence I mean in mhz
<nicomachus> owen1: some interesting stuff here about modifying subject, but they all seem like workarounds really.
<nicomachus> https://serverfault.com/questions/56497/how-to-modify-a-cronjob-email-subject
<owen1> nicomachus: so i might be able to MAILFROM=owen1 in the cron itself or in /etc/mailname ?
<reisio> askpcguy: example I gave you should work perfectly
<somsip> rahuldev: it does on mine:  description: DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz (0.6 ns)
<nicomachus> owen1: you can either use the MAILFROM=owen1 option in your cron, or change the hostname via /etc/mailname
<somsip> rahuldev: try "sudo lshw -c memory | grep description" to get less information
<nicomachus> owen1: but modifying the hostname will still just make it root@newfoo.com instead of root@foo.com
<owen1> nicomachus: great. i wish the subject was also so easy.
<askpcguy> ok found a better match
<rahuldev> somsip not giving frequency
<owen1> nicomachus: what do u mean by 'modifying the hostname'?
<somsip> rahuldev: paste the output in a paste bin
<somsip> !paste | rahuldev
<ubottu> rahuldev: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<askpcguy> the text tmb, just remove the line containing tmb
<rahuldev> somsip, http://pastebin.com/YN5WMfMj
<askpcguy> found it, sed -i.bak '/tmb/d' ./file.html
<somsip> rahuldev: strange. Try a full sudo lshw and have a read through it. Maybe it isn't appearing on your -c memory for some reason
<rahuldev> ok I'll read it full. Thanks
<askpcguy> when I encrypt my home dir, does that include the desktop?  I'm guessing yes but wanted to make sure
<reisio> askpcguy: it includes the files in ~/Desktop/
<reisio> ~/ being short for /home/youruser/
<filiweraa> hola???
<reisio> filiweraa: shalom
<filiweraa> alguiien para hablar al face??
<reisio> filiweraa: /msg alis list *ubunt*es
<somsip> !es | filiweraa
<ubottu> filiweraa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<uio> Hi I am trying to print a booklet. I tried bookletimposer, but it only words for booklets that are half the size of a sheet of paper. I want a booklet that takes up one quarter, printed double-sided. Any software suggestions ?
<reisio> uio: yeah, pdfnup from pdfjam
<reisio> uio: or anything saying it's for "n-up"
<reisio> which is what what you're doing is called
<reisio> uio: something somewhere in libreoffice also probably has some bizarre GUI template approach to this
<askpcguy> ok last question I think reisio, and I really appreciate the help
<uio> reisio: will libreoffice take pdfs ?
<askpcguy> I've got sed in a script and all I get is some random file named sed(random letters) but the script does not operate as expected
<reisio> uio: yes
<reisio> askpcguy: you're being way too vague
<reisio> askpcguy: is the site you're dealing with a secret?
<askpcguy> no I just dont want to say, its for tickets to an event which sells out quickly
<jimtendo-X202EP> Hi guys, trying to reset root password for MySQL on one of Ubuntu 16.04 servers.... I've successfully stopped the MySQL Daemon using "systemctl stop mysql", but starting it up again manually ("mysql --skip-grant-tables") fails with an error about being unable to create "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock". Anyone have any idea what's happening here?
<jimtendo-X202EP> ... guessing Systemd is enabling the creation of this socket file or something?
<reisio> askpcguy: so tell me in a pm
<askpcguy> hang on
<reisio> jimtendo-X202EP: you stop it with systemd and start it without?
<jimtendo-X202EP> reisio: Yeah, I need to add the --skip-grant-tables param in order to reset the root pass.
<reisio> jimtendo-X202EP: you probably want the service running for that
<reisio> jimtendo-X202EP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<uio> \join #latex
<yearofthelinuxde> Hello, I am trying to remove an old btrfs array
<yearofthelinuxde> I've had *quite* a lot of trouble doing this, to the point where I literally zero-wrote all the disks in the array
<yearofthelinuxde> however, it still appears in the nautlis file browser...
<yearofthelinuxde> does anyone have any idea how to remove this
<yearofthelinuxde> hello?
<n-iCe> guys I just bought a new laptop, should I alwats install additional drivers?
<dchapman> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<n-iCe> always
<jimtendo-X202EP> reisio: Unforuntately, no cigar :( That documentation is a bit old - for non-systemd Ubuntus.
<arts> Howzit everyone!
<reisio> jimtendo-X202EP: which bit failed?
<yearofthelinuxde> does anyone have any experience with btrfs arrays?
<virtuosoj> Fresh install of 16.04, internet failure during install of ubuntu-restricted-extras caused flash and ttf mscore fonts to not install properly
<virtuosoj> how can I do a clean full reinstall of the package?
<yearofthelinuxde> I'm just trying to remake one (long story), and literally just zero wrote all the disks
<jimtendo-X202EP> reisio: That wiki still recommends to start from the same command that I was using (avoiding systemctl, which doesn't allow the socket file to exist).... However....
<yearofthelinuxde> but when I try to make the array, it says 'not enough space'
<jimtendo-X202EP> I just found the solution.... mysqld_safe works! Very simple!
<yearofthelinuxde> been at this for a couple weeks now...
<jimtendo-X202EP> So, for Ubuntu 16.04, if a user needs to reset their password, do: systemctl stop mysql; mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables; mysql -u root; .... and then proceed as per usual.
<yearofthelinuxde> does anyone know where nautilus pulls its info about devices on the sidebar from?
<aavrug> Hello all!
<aavrug> I am writing a shell file and matching a package from dpkg -s php5-mysql. It is not installed but getting wrong result.
<aavrug> since It is returning the actual value in Status how can I match that?
<aavrug> `dpkg -s php5-mysql | grep Status` I had used that for checking.
<reisio> yearofthelinuxde: udev/udisks
<mag300> whois mag300
<n-iCe> hello all
<mag300> hello
<n-iCe> My laptop has finger print reader, how can I make it work?
<zenith_> halo
<django_> hey how do i turn off screen recorder lol
<django_> the borders are just there and its recording
<django_> "recordmydesktop"
<reisio> I forget the shortcut key
<reisio> killall recordmydesktop
<reisio> f9, f10, summin
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get update
<django_> reisio, the borders are there no program it seems
<django_> reisio, worked lol
<django_> but how can i do a recording then
<ppdavis> hi
<jamesd_> hello
<Inocuous> hello
<manosnore> I'm kind of at an end with a btrfs issue. I've asked #btrfs and they haven't responded. I'm about to wipe the drives and maybe go to zfs. I lost a drive in a 10 RAID. I'm running 14.04.4 LTS with btrfs tools v 3.12. I can mount the array as read only degraded but the data seems not to be readable. I've tried btrfs check -- repair as well as a host of other things to try and recover the data with no success on my own.
<jamesd_> manosnore: welcome to the wonderworld of bitterfs ;-)
<manosnore> yeah, I read the warnings I dove in anyways
<manosnore> I was a peace until a drive failed
<manosnore> I said to myself "Oh it can't be THAT bad..."
<reisio> django_: it saves as soon as it stops
<reisio> django_: unless you configure it to save in real time
<reisio> I'm afraid I don't keep track; recordmydesktop doesn't use ffmpeg as a backend, IIRC
<reisio> which makes it less than ideal
<Mao> Hi is there any way that i can have  back wlan0 wlan1 etc. instead of wlp2s0 or wlx002719b9213c  -whatever that is ?
<akik> Mao: yes use net.ifnames=0 kernel parameter
<aavrug> got an alternate for checking \0/
<mag300> hello
<jamesd_> hi
<Mao> akik: can you please be more specific :P i am very new on ubuntu
<Mao> akik: where i have to use it ?
<reisio> Mao: http://askubuntu.com/questions/628217/use-of-predictable-network-interface-names-with-alternate-kernels#answer-628504
<Mao> reisio:  do i must change that line ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Mao> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Mao> the first one ?
<reisio> Mao: if the tut is saying to add something to it, and it already exists yes, modify it
<n-iCe> Hi guys, found this: http://postimg.org/image/dsjwz85b5/ should I install it?
<Mao> reisio: but on the tut i dont see anything about wlan0 instead of wlp20
<reisio> ="quiet splash net.ifnames=0"
<reisio> Mao: they'll change once you reboot with that line intact
<reisio> after update-grub
<tscheitrum> Hell!  I wasn't sure where to find more info on this, but i had a question on how ZFS in 16.04 was implemented.  Is it just the integrated kernel modules of the 'ZFS on Linux' (ZOL) modules?  or is it a full ZFS port and includes all the feature sets, like encryption?
<reisio> you can fix it via udev, too, but grub's config is simpler, IMO
<tscheitrum> *hello
<Mao> reisio: thank you both very much
<reisio> tscheitrum: you could always use proper, in-the-kernel ZFS with GNU/Linux
<reisio> tscheitrum: but there has always been some question as to whether you can distribute the zfs driver and the Linux kernel together
<tscheitrum> hi!
<reisio> tscheitrum: the only thing that's happened recently is Canonical/Ubuntu has decided it can distribute both together
<tscheitrum> i understand the legal problems, i'm mainly concerned with the implementation and feature set of ZFS from a consumer standpoint
<reisio> it's the same feature set
<tscheitrum> is it just coupling the ZFS on Linux modules, or did ubuntu themselves do a full port of ZFS?
<reisio> again, ZFS has worked with GNU/Linux since the beginning
<reisio> there was only ever a question of whether it could legally be distributed _with_ Linux
<Mao> reisio:  just to confirm GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0"
<Mao> that would be ok ?
<reisio> which Ubuntu has decided to not care about
<reisio> see #zfsonlinux for more information
<tscheitrum> gotcha.  So i guess my main question is: does the shipped version of ubuntu 16.04 support ZFS encryption?
<reisio> Mao: probably, I think you only need net.ifnames=0
<askpcguy> I just wanr to punch SED
<reisio> tscheitrum: I can't imagine otherwise, it is not a special version of ZFS, it's ordinary ZFS
<reisio> see #zfsonlinux for more information
<reisio> askpcguy: perl ftw
<Mao> ok thx
<askpcguy> I need some crazy head or brain trama so I can wake up and "OH I know scripting!"
<reisio> askpcguy: or just explain what you're doing
<reisio> would be better than sending a whiney message about it every 30 minutes :p
<askpcguy> curl > html file, regex remove a line or two
<askpcguy> but ice cream takes a higher priority
<tscheitrum> reisio: thanks for your help! I'll target my questions to the #zfsonlinux channel, since its very specific to ZFS.  Thanks for your help
<reisio> askpcguy: yeah, but you have to be more explicit than 'a line or two'
<reisio> you already said that a few times
<reisio> tscheitrum: np, g'luck
<OerHeks> there is a wiki page, maybe old, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/encryptedZfs
<tscheitrum> 0erHeks: That's to install ubuntu on a LUKS container with ZFS as the root filesystem, a bit different than what i want to achieve
<Mao> reisio: it does change nothing ifconfig still shows me wlp2s0 and wlx002719b9213c
<reisio> Mao: you have to change the file, run update-grub, and reboot
<Josh4all> Can ZFS only be used under at least 4GB RAM machine
<tscheitrum> the confusion is: the BSD implementation of ZFS has encryption, the ZFS on Linux (ZOL) port does not yet.  its lagging behind the BSD implementation by a few versions.  The confusion on my part is i can't tell if ubuntu just litereally shipped the coompiled kernel modules from ZOL (which does not support encryption), or if they ported ZFS themselves (which might support encryption, depending on what version of ZFS they ported
<tscheitrum> from BSD)
<Josh4all> Once tried PC-BSD w/ ZFS and it runs very slow
<OerHeks> Josh4all, not all functions work with 4gb or less, true
<reisio> tscheitrum: Ubuntu did nothing but bundle the driver with Linux
<Mao> reisio: works fine :)
<reisio> tscheitrum: it's already been available as a module for years and years
<tscheitrum> reisio: gotcha, okay, thanks!
<reisio> tscheitrum: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/issues/494 is the tracking bug, and has links to patchsets
<neo1691> Hello. I am running the latest ubuntu 16.04 and want to run a command "setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps" at startup. I plan to use my own window manager, so I want to know what's the best place to put the command in?
<neo1691> I have tried .xinitrc, /etc/rc.local and a cronjob as user. Nothing worked.
<reisio> neo1691: how're you starting your window manager, ~/.xinitrc?
<neo1691> reisio: I am not using a window manager yet, I plan to use. Haven't configured it yet.
<reisio> neo1691: mmmkay
<neo1691> So I reckon, if I use a window manager, I use .xinitrc. But what about unity?
<reisio> neo1691: you can put this into ~/.xinitrc: command &\nexec your window manager
<reisio> just list it before, and background it (&)
<OerHeks> You could put that xkb option in xorg.conf too
<neo1691> Okay. Since I am not using a window manager yet, only unity, I will use xkb option as suggested by OerHeks
<OerHeks> just read this post, http://askubuntu.com/questions/451945/permanently-set-keyboard-layout-options-with-setxkbmap-in-gnome-unity
<neo1691> The plan is to use window manager for daily development workflow and only switch back to unity when I need to do a video call etc.
<neo1691> Thanks OerHeks
<reisio> if the setxkb bit is only for your new window manager, you won't want it in xorg.conf, then
<reisio> I'd probably use two separate X servers in your situation
<neo1691> Never knew this possibility, of using two different X servers. Amazing
<Mao> i am currently installing android studio  and on they page it states i must add come 32 libs sudo apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0 lib32stdc++6  and that is what i get : E: Unable to locate package lib32bz2-1.0
<Mao> E: Couldn't find any package by glob 'lib32bz2-1.0'
<Mao> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'lib32bz2-1.0'
<Mao> any advice please?
<newseong> Hey folks.
<newseong> Since I upgraded to 16.04 LTS Ubuntu MATE I've been having some of my text
<newseong> what do you call it when the text gets fuzzy or has artifacts in it?
<newseong> Something with the graphics.
<newseong> Tearing I believe.
<newseong> Some of the text in Firefox is tearing.
<newseong> Any coders on call?
<neo1691> Even I feel sometimes that the text on reddit on firefox is not what I want. I feel it's tearing too.
<newseong> Some of the text on a given page looks very faint like it's not writing properly.
<newseong> But this is very obvious.
<newseong> It's maybe one line of the whole page but it happens consistently.
<rud0lf> is there an easy way to install php5.0 on xenial?
<reisio> rud0lf: yeah there's a ppa
<reisio> but you should really only use it as a stopgap
<reisio> and switch to 7 ASAP
<reisio> or better yet, switch from PHP to a better language
<rud0lf> ok, thank you
<neo1691> http://imgur.com/3CL0cBR here is an example of my font
<reisio> neo1691: what you're experiencing can happen if you haven't been using a complex antialiaser/hinter before, and then suddenly are
<reisio> for lack of a better term, the "old way" focused on readability
<reisio> and the new focuses on authentic reproduction of the font vectors
<reisio> neo1691: http://www.kilobitspersecond.com/2009/04/17/ubuntu-font-hinting-you-a-cautionary-tale/
<reisio> good comparison here on that page: http://www.kilobitspersecond.com/2009/04/17/ubuntu-font-hinting-you-a-cautionary-tale/#attachment_2034
<neo1691> I will go through the links. This is a fresh installation of ubuntu. I haven't been using any antialiaser.
<neo1691> Let me see what I can find. Thank you reisio :)
<portablejim> I'm trying to configure IPv6 DHCP (DHCPv6) and I can get an address but the ubuntu client just doesn't want to send a hostname.
<meridel> Hello there, I got a small problem with openjdk: I just installed it a tried to launch an executable jar file, but the launch crashes and I get an error in that "problematic frame": "[libjava.so+0x1d009]  JNU_GetEnv+0x19
<meridel> "
<meridel> Does anyone has an idea on how to make it work ?
<meridel> I couldnt find anything on the net
<OerHeks> meridel, hard to say, maybe that jar wants oracle java, not openJDK  .. what jar exactly?
<anonymous_> i need ahelp with icloud bypass
<meridel> It's a Minecraft jar
<meridel> But I was able to launch it before, on a previous installation of Debian
<meridel> This is the latest ubuntu by the way
<meridel> This is the entire process: https://wiscot.org/zerobin/?a020685d711058a3#KsAKEZoO+g2YqfrhcUJMsRrAkaK8nypq22WlJhN5hc4=
<john1991> hello
<meridel> Hello there
<anonymous_> hi
<abel> hello
<meridel> OerHeks: has any idea of what could be happening ? :/
<abel> can anyone tell me why mode +x does not work here?
<abel> how do i register eventually?
<OerHeks> meridel, no clue sofar, did you install a videodriver?
<PETsounds> Hi, is it possible to restrict the use of dd on a hard drive?
<OerHeks> !register | abel
<ubottu> abel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<meridel> OerHeks: I got the nvidia private drivers
<meridel> Maybe if I change em... ?
<OerHeks> meridel, sounds oke, no need to change them i think
<meridel> Yeah... says it has been tested too
<abel>  /msg nickserv register 1234 abel.thomas.de@gmail.com
<OerHeks> minecraft could work with openJDK 7/8 ..
<meridel> I never had problems before :o
<meridel> I tried with openjdk 8, I had the same problem
<elky> abel: use better passwords :P
<meridel> xD
<abel>  /msg nickserv register August2014$$ abel.thomas.de@gmail.com
<meridel> And it looks like openjdk-7 can't be installed anymore ? oO
<meridel> Huhuhu
<elky> abel: make sure there's no space at the start of your line
<dax> abel: /query nickserv, then type that stuff in the new tab that pops up
<kriszta3> ati
<kriszta3> nvidia
<kriszta3> drivers
<abel> mode abel +x
<HermanDE> Is there a simple method of using google to authenticate a user to a Desktop without two factor?  For example using pam to auth to google and allow a user to login to lightdm?
<elky> abel: go to #freenode and ask for that nick if you want it
<meridel> Nvidia binary drivers - version 341.42 - has been tested - proprietary
<abel> mode abel +x
<meridel> lol
<eht>  /KICK abel
<meridel> So, anyone got an idea of what could be happening ? I have to tell I dont really understand why it isn't working :/
<kriszta3> inkabb pihenj
<abel_de> mode abel_de +x
<elky> abel_de: you still need the / right at the start
<abel_de> mode abel_de +x
<lunarmage> hello, I just installed Ubuntu Minimal with the base system only package and I forgot to include some sort of network interface that I know to use
<lunarmage> however, I have wpa_supplicant
<lunarmage> how can I connect to my WPA2 connection from here? Google isn't helping
 * neo1691 rebooting
<lunarmage> I already tried rebooting
<meridel> Hum
<meridel> Do you have any graphical interface ?
<meridel> I think the usual thing to connect in guy is called nm-appled
<meridel> gui *
<meridel> nm-applet * T_T
<lunarmage> thing is, I know how to use networkmanager from the command line
<Triffid_Hunter> lunarmage: chuck your essid and psk into /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, then /etc/init.d/net.wlp* restart and see how you go
<lunarmage> and no, no GUI interface, went as minimal
<Triffid_Hunter> lunarmage: no idea about networkmanager, every time I encounter a system with that installed I have to remove it before networking stuff will work right
<lunarmage> Triffid_Hunter: you mean put the stuff in /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0
<Triffid_Hunter> lunarmage: no, don't edit that, I meant what i said
<lunarmage> what did you mean then?
<lunarmage> /etc/nitd/net.wlp* doesn't exist
<anonkun> how do I make a bootable windows 10 disk from ubuntu :O
<Triffid_Hunter> lunarmage: gotta symlink it from net.lo then, ifconfig -a should give you the name
<Michel> wiht terminal
<deavid> Hi! we installed a fresh kubuntu 16.04 yesterday and this morning we noticed "kate" doesn't show any editor. Is very weird; we open files and they show up in the project but we can't see the contents
<Triffid_Hunter> anonkun: hm, cat windows.iso > /dev/cdrom perhaps, or use cdrecord or similar to do it properly
<anonkun> oops
<anonkun> I meant pendrive
<deavid> yesterday it was working
<Triffid_Hunter> anonkun: cat windows.iso > /dev/usbdisk ?
<lunarmage> Triffid_Hunter: what am I supposed to be looking at here?
<anonkun> ok, will do that
<Michel> format your USB Drive and copy files at USB
<OerHeks> anonkun, never tried it myself ( my pc is windows free) http://askubuntu.com/questions/599746/how-do-i-burn-the-windows-10-iso-to-a-usb
<dchapman> deavid: Tried #kubuntu ?
<Triffid_Hunter> lunarmage: oh wait I'm in the wrong channel, with ubuntu I usually find I have to start wpa supplicant manually, or wrestle with network manager..
<dchapman> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lunarmage> Triffid_Hunter: is there a way to enter the ISO's rescue mode and install network-manager from there
<Triffid_Hunter> lunarmage: sure.. mount, chroot, apt-get should work
<lunarmage> that's what I was thinking, but I accidentally flashed minimal over my desktop pendrive
<Michel> the chanel of ubuntu-gnome ?
<askpcguy> goodnight
<OnkelTem> Folks, how to configure kbd to emulate cursor keys on letter keys?
<OnkelTem> I don't like to jerk my hand to cursor keys and back everytime
 * OnkelTem is masters blind type
<OnkelTem> s/is//
<Triffid_Hunter> OnkelTem: set up your keyboard map to put ijkl + super_5 as arrow keys or something like that.. I've never done it before but that's where I'd start looking
<deavid> found it: some bug saves something in the session that can't be read later. I removed .local/share/kate and now it works again.
<OnkelTem> Triffid_Hunter: yeah, but I don't really know how to do that on Ubuntu (but KDE here). Or I can just configure my X kbd?
<Triffid_Hunter> OnkelTem: yeah X kbd, don't think keyboard layout has much to do with WM, they usually just provide convenience methods to access it
<abel_de> has anyone tried cryptsetup?
<auronandace> !anyone
<OerHeks> abel_de, if so, what would be your next question?
<abel_de> i meant from the command line
<abel_de> i have the problem that after i do a a luksFormat, the media is mounted automatically
<abel_de> before i do a format and luksOpen
<OnkelTem> Triffid_Hunter: I remember why I switched to KDE - because ubunty manager (one of) seemed to override everything what I configured at lower level (particularly - layout switching)
<abel_de> am using a 15.04 version Ubuntu
<auronandace> abel_de: no longer supported
<OerHeks> support for 15.04 ended 3 months ago ..
<abel_de> oh
<abel_de> so i have to upgrade it to LTS 16.04 version or can i also use 15.10?
<ph88> does anyone know how to fix this package installation?  http://pastebin.com/B5xm99uh
<Triffid_Hunter> OnkelTem: ah, that sounds infuriating :/ I have my keyboard set for us-intl but switches to greek when I hold capslock, can't imagine how to set that up in any sort of ubuntu-flavoured gui
<auronandace> abel_de: better 16.04, 15.10 doesn't have long to go
<OerHeks> upgrading to 16.04 brings you 15.10 first.. both are supported.
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I've tried to start my own .service file, but when I use systemctl start myservice.service, I don't see my service in the task manager
<cristian_c> I've also tried systemctl status myservice.service, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> I've looked also at syslog, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<OnkelTem> Triffid_Hunter: +1. Suffered from the same hell with russian layout on (beloved) Gnome 3 which had layout switching broken in the version addopted for the 14.x of ubuntu
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<OnkelTem> adopted*
<abel_de> so is like 16.04 stable?
<aavrug> How can I copy file1 content to file2 just before the last line.
<OnkelTem> Triffid_Hunter: (using Caps - for the first and Shift+Caps for the last layout modal switching)
<abel_de> i mean my wallch crashed a couple of times with 14.04 LTS
<abel_de> airmon also caused problems
<cristian_c> aavrug: you could use head command
<aavrug> cristian_c, ok let me see
<aavrug> cristian_c, It's not working I am writing a shel file from which I am trying to copy a file content to another file in the second last line.
<cristian_c> aavrug: what command , exactly, have you tried?
<aavrug> cristian_c, cp, sed and the last one head which you suggest. :)
<cristian_c> aavrug: I don't know what syntax you've tried
<aavrug> cristian_c, head -2 $file1 $file2
<aavrug> cristian_c, sed '$i$file1' $file2
<cristian_c> aavrug: have you tried the single head command (without cp and sed)?
<aavrug> cristian_c, yes I am using single command at a time.
<cristian_c> aavrug: have you tried to replacw the $file variables with real filenames?
<aavrug> cristian_c, Since I am using bash shell so just $file representing the variable and it is replacing internally.
<aavrug> cristian_c, And I am getting the data as output but not getting overwritten in the file.
<cristian_c> 'not working' <- what does the command print?
<cristian_c> aavrug: ah, ok, do you see the content printed in the shell, right?
<cristian_c> in place of target file
<aavrug> cristian_c, yes
<callipygous> hi, having issues getting app center to work. It's just not working.  When I try to open it via a terminal I get this message:
<callipygous> (ubuntu-software:2766): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> aavrug: you've made a mistake
<aavrug> cristian_c, yea I know that's what I am trying to debug :P
<callipygous> This is a fresh install of Ubuntu, too
<cristian_c> aavrug: head -n -1 $file1 > $file2
<cristian_c> aavrug: using the 'redirect' char
<cristian_c> callipygous: what issues have you encountered?
<aavrug> cristian_c, Still not working It is overiding the contents of file I need to append in the second last line :)
<callipygous> software centre fails to start
<cristian_c> aavrug: head -n -1 $file1 >> $file2
<callipygous> I'll try removing cache dir
<callipygous> nope
<callipygous> no cache dir
<cristian_c> aavrug: -1 means 'all the lines except the last line'
<aavrug> cristian_c, wait let me show you the file.
<cristian_c> !paste | callipygous
<ubottu> callipygous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<callipygous> Did I paste a multi line text?
<cristian_c> aavrug: would you like to copy all the first file lines?
<cristian_c> callipygous: is it the full command output?
<aavrug> cristian_c, please see this https://gist.github.com/aavrug/f555d8dd809834e176b8c1f14453c8f2
<callipygous> what I posted above, yes
<aavrug> cristian_c, yes but in the second file it should write in the second last line.
<cristian_c> aavrug: ok, head command is useless
<aavrug> cristian_c, then what I can use?
<callipygous> well, I'll try again in the morning
<cristian_c> callipygous: it seems only a warning
<callipygous> well, it's not loading
<callipygous> and yes, seems like a warning
<cristian_c> callipygous: sudo apt-get update
<callipygous> ok
<Javezim> Anyone know how to tell Unattended Upgrades to NOT update Samba in Ubuntu 14.04.4
<callipygous> nope :(
<kriszta3> who can drive me to new york ?
<liu_beintu> :)
<liu_beintu> me i guess kriszta3
<callipygous> ok try later
<callipygous> thanks
<kriszta3> thankyou liu
<cristian_c> aavrug: you shoukd use awk command
<liu_beintu> you're welcome kriszta3
<kriszta3> but how can you visibel ?
<cristian_c> !paste | callipygous
<aavrug> cristian_c, Let me try with awk :)
<aavrug> How can I use the sed command with "sed -i 's/hello4/<document></document>/g' $file2"?
<joselu> pene
<miembroviril> _Trullo: hi
<miembroviril> joselu: hola
<s33se> j #gvm
<joselu> abel_de:explosive:Hi
<aladiah> hello! after a somewhere 15.10 updates, a packard bell laptop keyboard and mouse dont work anymore! Even if start a live usb on it . . no way keyboard and moouse work, e but it does on Toshiba Sattellite. What can i do ?
<jatt> replace the mouse and keyboard
<aladiah> no way it work perfectly on windows. LAptop have dualboot
<c1_> whats the curl command to post to a url?
<EriC^^> c1_: to paste somethign?
<jatt> man curl
<EriC^^> no homo
<murad> Hello
<joselu> comeme el prepucio
<EriC^^> joselu: habla espangol?
<joselu> español cabezon
<EriC^^> !es | joselu
<ubottu> joselu: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<joselu> pero que me estas contando loco
<murad> How can i start using perl in xampp?
<joselu> OMG
<joselu> STOP ENGLSIH
<joselu> FK U BRO
<EriC^^> joselu: what's up?
<murad> How can i start using perl in xampp?
<abel_de> mode abel +x
<c1_> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> c1_: something |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<murad> AHHHHH
<murad> , yes
<c1_> EriC^^, thank you
<murad> How can i start using perl in xampp?
<EriC^^> c1_: no problem
<murad> FUFUFUFU
<dryblow> What is the best filesystem for root partition on ssd for maximium performance?
<Seveas> murad: xampp is unsupported and on Ubuntu quite useless. Just install the relevant webserver packages.
<merlim> this is channel for support ubuntu using what language???
<EriC^^> dryblow: ext4 is pretty can't go wrong with it i think
<EriC^^> merlim: english
<merlim> thks
<aavrug> How to use file conents as replacement string in sed?
<EriC^^> aavrug: maybe sed 's@something@$(cat file)@'
<aavrug> sed -i -e '/fox/{r f.html' -e 'd}' f1.txt but it's not working.
<dryblow> EriC^^, I'm running on ext4 but I was read btrfs is better for solid state drives
<EriC^^> dryblow: /join #btrfs and ask
<EriC^^> or ##linux
<merlim> murad: search on google xamp stack support and run perl file
<murad> Someone know how to use perl in xampp?
<Seveas> murad: as I said, don't use xampp. It's pointless.
<murad> Seveas, WHY?
<Seveas> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<dryblow> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> dryblow: no problem
<aavrug> EriC^^, It's just giving output in terminal not replacing the file contents.
<Seveas> install a webserver, and whatever you need for your perl app. If it's cgi, you probably don't need anything extra. If it needs psgi, you'll need to set up something like uwsgi or starman.
<Seveas> aavrug: sed -i
<EriC^^> aavrug: ok, no idea
<Seveas> oh, you had -i. That's weird, that shouldn't output to terminal.
<murad> Seveas, i installed xampp for mysql, php. XAMPP says that he have perl, but perl is not running.
<aavrug> Seveas, still it's just printing $(cat test1.txt) in the file as content
<aavrug> not the file contents
<merlim> murad:  the simple mode is install perl interpreted  standalone on machine
<Seveas> aavrug: ah, if you switched to that technique, you'll need to use double quotes
<Seveas> murad: good. Now remove xampp and read that wikipage.
<aavrug> EriC^^, no probs thanks :)
<merlim> end use on php scripts the script shell_exec()
<EriC^^> aavrug: :)
<aavrug> Seveas, sed: -e expression #1, char 14: unterminated `s' command
<anonkun> I made a bootable ntfs disk
<EriC^^> aavrug: what command are you using?
<aavrug> Seveas, trying this sed -i "s@hello4@$(cat test1.txt)@" test2.txt
<Seveas> aavrug: I was afraid of that. That technique only works if the file you're reading contains no special characters
<murad> i don't like a perl but to have a job i need fucking perl.
<Seveas> murad: no swearing in here.
<anonkun> I made a bootable ntfs usb. I copied all the windows.iso contents to it. When I boot it, I just get a black screen with a cursor. How do I fix this
<Seveas> anonkun: try ##windows
<aavrug> Seveas, the any idea?
<anonkun> oh, but I am doing this from linux
<aavrug> *then
<anonkun> Seveas: I want to make a bootable windows usb from linux
<Seveas> aavrug: I'm not that fluent in sed, sorry
<aavrug> Seveas, no probs :)
<Seveas> anonkun: doesn't matter. It's the windows thing that doesn't boot, we can't help with that :)
<anonkun> true
<murad> Seveas, oh, ok)
<Jordan_U> !winusb | anonkun
<ubottu> anonkun: WinUSB is a tool for preparing bootable Windows Instalation USBs. Please see http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html for instructions on installation and use. #ubuntu does *not* provide support for this tool, so please do not ask for help here if it doesn't work for you.
<anonkun> WinUSB no longer works for windows 10.
<anonkun> i'm afraid
<merlim> murad: https://source4all.wordpress.com/2009/10/15/execute-perl-scirpt-in-xampp/
<aavrug> Got a fixing sed -i -e '/hello4/{r test1.txt' -e 'd}' test2.txt don't know why it was not working previously :)
<Seveas> merlim: that's an old, and quite stupid post, that's not even for Ubuntu...
<murad> ok, no one can help me.
<Seveas> murad: not until you use software we support.
<merlim> this is base for solved the problem, whatever ubuntu or not
<merlim> this is show running perl on LAMP
<Jordan_U> merlim: I understand you're trying to help, but please don't give any support for xampp in #ubuntu.
<aavrug> Seveas, a small help how to pass regex for </virtualhost> in search?
<kisb> we use lamp
<murad> I have a lampp not xampp.
<Seveas> aavrug: sed -s s!</virtualhost>!Ponies!
<merlim> Jordan_U: ok :)
<aavrug> Seveas, sed -i -e '/</virtualhost>/{r test1.txt' -e 'd}' test2.txt but it giving error
<Seveas> aavrug: that's why I used !..!..!
<Seveas> if you want to use /, you'll have to escape the / in </virtualhost
<aavrug> Seveas, sed -i -e '!</virtualhost>!{r test1.txt' -e 'd}' test2.txt but it giving error
<Seveas> s/<\/virutalhost>/Ponies/
<aavrug> ^^ the above one is right?
<kisb> instead of /../../
<kisb> use !..!..!
<merlim> murad: man use o how to with example for your case man, try modify path for .so  and moduless man
<aavrug> kisb, how to write this sed -i -e '/</virtualhost>/{r test1.txt' -e 'd}' test2.txt?
<Jakey31> is there a way to check the hash for my lubuntu download
<Seveas> sed -i -e '/<\/virtualhost>/{r test1.txt' -e 'd}' test2.txt
<Seveas> Jakey31: md5sum foo.iso or sha1sum foo.iso
<Seveas> depending on which checksum is published for lubuntu :)
<Jakey31> yes where are the actual ones kept
<Jakey31> so i can reference them
<aavrug> Seveas, great finally got the soultion
<Seveas> Jakey31: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Seveas> next to the iso :)
<Jakey31> thanks
<kisb> when mint was hacked, could the md5sum show that it had been hacked???
<Seveas> maybe
<Seveas> depends on how you check it
<Seveas> the md5sums files for ubuntu are gpg-signed, so you'll need to check that too
<ldsh> Hi, just had a strange problem (I don't know if it can be related to Ubuntu, but I start to search here as it is my OS).
<Seveas> if mint didn't do that, the hacker could have just replaced the md5sums file as well :)
<ldsh> I was clicking on a menu inside my browser (firefox), and everything froze (image fixed, sound repeating in loop).
<Seveas> sounds like a hanging graphics card. Sadly not unheard of
<ldsh> After a bit of time, the computer reboot itself, but nothing on the screen (not leaving sleep mode)
<mariana> Hello. How can I disable bluetooth and prevent auto switch on when manual radios key is pressed in my laptop? (ubuntu lts 12.4)
<ldsh> Testing with a laptop (with addaptor from mini dp), the DVI port of the screen seems dead and the VGA is limited to low resolution.
<Seveas> ldsh: what kind of graphics card?
<abel_de> hello
<Seveas> mariana: depends on the laptop make and model. For some you can hard disable bluetooth in the bios
<ldsh> But on the desktop (where the problem occurred), DVI to DVI nor DVI to VGA nor HDMI to DVI works, so seems the DVI in use during the crash is also dead.
<abel_de> hello
<ldsh> Seveas, Nvidia 980 Ti
<Seveas> ldsh: there are open source and proprietary drivers for that one. Try switching to the one you're not currently using :)
<abel_de> has anyone had problems with wallch
<abel_de> ?
<ldsh> Seveas, I need a screen to switch anything. I was using the proprietary drivers.
<Seveas> ldsh: you mean even after physically removing power from the machine and plugging it back in, you get nothing?
<ldsh> What puzzle me is that it seems to be material damages on both sides (screen and desktop)
<phiona> can i get support here for linux lite? just asking.
<auronandace|work> phiona: no
<kisb> you will just get people asking what is linux lite
<ldsh> Seveas, yep, I tried unplugging everything, wait a bit and boot again, but no display at all (not even the bios).
<phiona> auronandace: where can i get support for linux lite?
<ldsh> Seveas, but as the screen seem impacted (only the vga on lower resolution still works), maybe I should try an other screen.
<auronandace|work> !alis | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lerner> can I whois an ip address from the cli?
<tales> I need some help
<tales> Pleeez
<aavrug> Seveas, thanks a lot :)
<tales> Trying to get keryx to run on my ubuntu
<ldsh> Seveas, But I'm not that eager to ask a mate to borrow one if there is a risk killing his screen too.
<tales> but it just wont load
<Seveas> ldsh: ok, that doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue then, more of a hardware problem
<merlim> mariana: are u from, then u try disabled auto load bluetooth modules on boot
<lerner> apt install and apt-get install. whats the difference?
<kisb> apt is new and improved
<ldsh> Seveas, I'm also trying to understand how this happened, because the desktop seems to have also been impacted (It reboot by itself)
<ldsh> Seveas, and the sky is clear blue, no storm ...
<mariana> merlin: thanks... disabling auto load on boot... i will have to study that
<ldsh> (I mean no thunder)
<ldsh> Seveas, But yeah, maybe I should have a look on #hardware.
<phiona> why cant i get support for linux lite here? its  an ubuntu distro from what i read.
<auronandace|work> !derivatives | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<phiona> auronandace: #linuxlite has no one in there.
<Seveas> phiona: that doesn't make it supported in here :)
<ldsh> Seveas, It is also to notice that the sound (which is manage by the motherboard) was also hanging during the freeze (last sound repeating).
<merlim> mariana: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<tales> how to i load ubuntu-restricted-addons/extras without having internet on my home pc, which has ubuntu
<tales> i cant get keryx to load on ubuntu cus dont have wxversion python
<tales> ive done wat i can through the terminal but it refuses to update through keryx
<lotuspsychje> tales: at one point you will have to update sometime
<tales> gonna have to just take my pc to somewhere with internet i guess
<lotuspsychje> tales: can you go to a public wifi or so?
<ducasse> tales: apt-offline
<tales> its just a mission to take my desktop places
<lotuspsychje> tales: your online right now? backup some stuff you need
<tales> oh do i do that without running keryx
<tales> im on my work pc, which only has windows installed
<tales> but has internet
<ldsh> phiona, https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/on-topic/irc-support-closed/
<lotuspsychje> tales: download the .deb files you need, put on stick and install @ home
<phiona> Seveas: what if i say im running ubuntu but in reality im really running linux lite can you help me then ?
<tales> but i did that and it doesnt load on my ubuntu, still wants to download it
<kisb> phiona, lol lets pretend ur running Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> tales: perhaps you need all dependecies aswell
<Seveas> phiona: I suggest you go away now.
<lotuspsychje> phiona: make you life easy, and install an ubuntu version from our topic
<Seveas> or what lotuspsychje said
<tales> lets take restricted-extras for example, how do i get the entire thing, its abt 9mb or so. but the .deb file is like 3kb
<CyberJacob> Does uk.archive.ubuntu.com have rate limiting? I'm getting Connection refused from it
<tales> this south african internet shit is driving me nuts
<lotuspsychje> tales: apt-get download ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lotuspsychje> CyberJacob: firewall, router or proxy?
<ldsh> phiona, So either it is Linux Lite specific and you use their forum as they kindly ask, either it is something else and you find a channel concerned bu this something else specifically.
<EriC^^> tales: what are you trying to do?
<CyberJacob> lotuspsychje: no outbound filtering on the firewall, no proxy, and other boxes on the same LAN work fine
<tales> that wont work without internet lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> CyberJacob: ok, try asking the #ubuntu-mirrors channel for known issues perhaps
<tales> trying to install updates EriC^^ , without having internet on my home pc, which has my ubuntu
<tales> i have tried the keryx way
<CyberJacob> lotuspsychje: think I found the issue
<CyberJacob> PING uk.archive.ubuntu.com (127.0.0.1)
<tales> and its not working on my ubuntu cus i dont have wxversion python installed
<tales> maybe i should just install ubuntu on my work pc along side windows7
<ducasse> tales: take a look at apt-offline, it's supposed to have a windows client also. it will create a list of all packages you need so you can download them elsewhere
<bishops> Anyone one knows how to set up tomdroid to sync with dropbox and tomboy? I just don't get it..
<tales> hmm ok will have a look now ducasse
<bodom> Hi there. After last upgrade, I cannot use GPG anymore: it always fails
<EriC^^> bodom: paste errors
<bodom> EriC^^: by example, Enigmail says "Couldn't send message", it does not ever ask for passphrase
<tales> this is looking promising ducasse
<bodom> EriC^^: kmymoneky says "The following error was encountered while descripting file <filename>: Decription failed"
<ducasse> tales: it works great and will do just what you need.
<kriszta3> inkabb pihenj
<WoodyPC> I have a script I want to run and I open Terminal and I go to the directory with the file. Then I type sudo ./filename.sh....I get an error. I think it is because the filename is 2 words with a <space> between them. Is there a workaround for this error?
<kriszta3> inkabb pihenj
<merlim> WoodyPC: u not have permission for rename the file????
<WoodyPC> merlin: not really.
<mcphail> WoodyPC: escape the space with a backslash e.g. "./file\ name.sh"
<Guest33954> How to install staruml for ubuntu from .deb package ?
<Guest33954> Please script the commands to install its dependencies as well.
<WoodyPC> trying that now
<Guest33954> libgcrypt11 I think with latest version
<lotuspsychje_> Guest33954: where did you download this package?
<Guest33954> internet
<merlim> WoodyPC: but u exec the file permission??? try copy and paste from new file without space????
<mcphail> merlim: there is no need to rename the file
<ducasse> WoodyPC: either escape the space or quote the filename
<lotuspsychje_> Guest33954: ask the maintainer of the website
<WoodyPC> ducasse: quote the filename?
<lotuspsychje_> Guest33954: http://staruml.io/support
<merlim> mcphail: ok, so ./xxx\ /yyy ???
<mcphail> merlim: ./xxx\ yyy
<ducasse> WoodyPC: yeah, like "./file name.sh"
<merlim> mcphail: thks
<merlim> :)
<WoodyPC> ducasse: oh...trying now
<Guest33954> you just need to provide the dpkg command and way to install libgcrypt11.
<Guest33954> I'll do the rest.
<merlim> WoodyPC: tell if works
<MonkeyDust> Guest33954  rrrrrrrrrsudo dpkg -i [package]
<MonkeyDust> Guest33954  sudo dpkg -i [package]
<WoodyPC> Hey yall, Putting the " marks around the name work great. Thanks. Been trying since yesterday to make this work.
<ducasse> WoodyPC: you can also do this: ./file\ name.sh
<Emrederseniz> hi there
<Guest33954> But for that I would have to first install the dependency libgcrypt11. Where to find that?
<lotuspsychje_> !info libgcrypt11-dev | Guest33954
<ubottu> Guest33954: libgcrypt11-dev (source: libgcrypt20 (1.6.5-2)): transitional libgcrypt11-dev package. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-3+really1.6.5-2 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 33 kB
<WoodyPC> ducasse: Yeah, I am making myself a small text file on my desktop for just these, hard-for-me-to-remember, commands.
<MonkeyDust> WoodyPC  same here, i have that too
<sammydark1> blackjid: explosive: hi
<sammydark1> BlackDex: /query usuario
<WoodyPC> For those of you that are using 16.04 adready...Did they change the look very much? You know, like the appearance between 14.04 and 16.04?
<lotuspsychje_> sammydark1: can we help you?
<lotuspsychje_> WoodyPC: most things changed are under the hood
<lotuspsychje_> WoodyPC: depends also wich flavor you want
<sammydark1> im just doing some test thank you
<lotuspsychje_> sammydark1: please not here
<MonkeyDust> sammydark1  type /j #test
<sammydark1> im finish
<sammydark1> :)
<Mao> does anyone know with what app i can share my wifi from ubuntu laptop
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: whichever is LTS
<lotuspsychje_> !flavors | WoodyPC
<ubottu> WoodyPC: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<MonkeyDust> !ics | Mao
<ubottu> Mao: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<lotuspsychje_> WoodyPC: lots of ubuntu flavors have LTS
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: yeah, that was a joke. must have been a bad one on my part. lol
<Mao> well i wanna share wifi from laptop to tablet or android
<lotuspsychje_> WoodyPC: just meaning that the 16.04 changes depend on wich flavor
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: Well, I am a regular old Ubuntu guy.
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: so you wanted to know changes on ubuntu-desktop?
<Trusty_1404> is there a chat where chicks are on to flirt?
<lotuspsychje> Trusty_1404: not here
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: just curious. I have gotten used to 14.04 appearance and was wondering if it was going to be a Whole new experience. You know like completely starting over.
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: no 16.04 looks pretty same then 14.04 on unity, but there are some GUI changes yes
<lotuspsychje> WoodyPC: launcher can be moved to bottom, new gnome-software, faster dash
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: that's ok too. Nothing wrong with change. I just like to be prepared.
<Guest33954> Hey that's a transititional package and look at this http://pastebin.com/rv1U504q
<Guest33954> I mean libgcrypt11-dev
<lotuspsychje> Guest33954: thats why i suggested you to contact the maintainer of the site
<FelAl> Hello! I have a problem with plymouth. This is from plymouth:debug
<FelAl> failed to delete fd 11 from epoll watch list Bad file descriptor
<lotuspsychje> Guest33954: its not an official ubuntu package, so we dont know its dependecies
<FelAl> Desktop just freezes on black screen, after dots
<kallo82> Hello , is any one having issues with ubuntu 16.04 when connecting to external monitor
<kallo82> laggy mouse
<kallo82> sometimes bad resolution to images and text
<FelAl> lotuspsychje, so, there is nothing you can advice me?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | FelAl
<ubottu> FelAl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<soulisson> Hello, when a vulnerability is disclosed, does the new package provided by Ubuntu contains a new version of the program/library or a patch file applied to current file/executable?
<Mao> how can i share wifi on ubuntu  with two  wifi cards ?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | soulisson
<ubottu> soulisson: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<soulisson> lotuspsychje, I took a look, sorry it doesn't answer my question
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> soulisson: what do you really want to know exactly?
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: oops, soory didn't mean to press enter.
<soulisson> lotuspsychje, if the security package contains a new version of the program or simple a diff/patch file applied to the current executable like it's often the case on  windows?
<lotuspsychje> soulisson: when a security hole is found, new package versions will reach the user
<soulisson> lotuspsychje, I know, but does that package contains a patched version of the program or diff file applied to current executable ?
<WoodyPC> lotuspsychje: I was going to ask you about a .sh thing, but I found the answer on help.ubuntu.com.
<auronandace|work> soulisson: i think ubuntu does the whole package, whereas fedora likes doing deltas
<soulisson> auronandace|work, ok, so for ubuntu the new patched version of the  program, right?
<ldsh> soulisson, I guess the binaries are replaced by new ones (Ubuntu is not a source distribution), but I don't know for the scripts.
<soulisson> ldsh, ok, thanks that answered my question
<Guest65779> Hey, \please suggest me a package for wikipedia offline.
<Guest65779> Any size
<lotuspsychje> soulisson: for deeper investigation try #ubuntu-hardened
<soulisson> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks
<Guest65779> priority to large
<mcphail> soulisson: binaries are not patched in place, and must be restarted after updating
<mothbug> how do i update flashplayer in terminal
<soulisson> mcphail, I guess this is mainly because the main binaries are already loaded in memory, right ?
<mcphail> soulisson: indeed. The bigger issue is with libraries. it can be difficult to know which programs need restarted when a dependent library is updated
<mcphail> soulisson: sometimes (such as in the glibc vulnerability) the only way to be sure is to reboot
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: use the ubuntu updates to update packages in your system
<soulisson> mcphail, I guess, you have to do some scripting fu on /proc/<pids>maps :)
<soulisson> mcphail, yes, glibc is used every where :)
<mcphail> soulisson: there are lots of scripts for that kind of thing, but none of them work 100% imho
<soulisson> mcphail, you're probably right, I never had to handle those kind of things
<Guest65779> Anyone please
<mcphail> It is a well documented debian (and its derivatives) weakness, and often overlooked
<mothbug> how?
<lotuspsychje> Guest65779: best to re-ask your issue once in a while to the channel, all in one line and stay patient
<mothbug> it says my system is up to date
<soulisson> mcphail, but yeah, since executable and libraries are mapped in memory, the safer way is either to restart the executable or restart the system
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mothbug> did that
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: if system is up to date, your good to go
<MonkeyDust> mothbug  what bings you here
<Guest65779> Hey, please suggest me a package for wikipedia offline.
<MonkeyDust> brings*
<mothbug> youtube is still saying Get the latest Flash Player
<MonkeyDust> Guest65779  zim
<MonkeyDust> !zim | Guest65779
<soulisson> mcphail, I ever a question let's say I patched my apache and restarted the apache service, do you know if the system is going to map the new executable or use the old mapping since there are already instances of apache running?
<mothbug> I'm try to update Flash Player
<mothbug> (trying to)
<MonkeyDust> !info zim | Guest65779
<ubottu> Guest65779: zim (source: zim): graphical text editor based on wiki technologies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-2 (xenial), package size 971 kB, installed size 4243 kB
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: adobe flash for linux is dead, try an alternative
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: html5 video's, chromium + pepperflash, firefox + freshplayer
<mcphail> soulisson: I think apache is restarted automatically by apt, so all instances get refreshes automatically. Not 100% sure though
<mothbug> I'm using firefox
<Guest65779> I'm troubled installing updates.
<soulisson> mcphail, thanks, have to investigate on that
<Guest65779> required for some package
<lotuspsychje> !details | Guest65779
<ubottu> Guest65779: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mothbug> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKQonaSLFDQ
<mcphail> soulisson: problem comes when there is an update to some library apache needs. Sometimes apache will be restarted automatically, sometimes the connection will be too byzantine for apt to realise it needs to restart
<mothbug> it's only saying that for this 1 video
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: working like a charm here
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: ubuntu version?
<MonkeyDust> mothbug  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Guest65779> watch this http://pastebin.com/Pvg1f33F
<soulisson> mcphail, even if apache is restarted I'm not sure at all the latest version of apache is mapped in memory, if it's not the case, I need to kill all the instances of the program ...
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Guest65779
<ubottu> Guest65779: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mothbug> 16.04
<MonkeyDust> Guest65779  vivid is dead, you're working with a corpse
<lotuspsychje> Guest65779: install a supported version from topic please
<brym> trying to create a storage pool on a gvfs share, but i'm getting permission denied every time.
<lotuspsychje> mothbug: try installing browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<brym> anyone had this issue before?
<MonkeyDust> brym  my nas is mounted in gvfs ... are you using a nas?
<MonkeyDust> brym  if you don't know, then no
<brym> MonkeyDust, yep. i can cd through it fine, nautilus around it fine. but vmm refuses to create a new pool
<Guest65779> Help me to backup. Any easy way so that I can try another.
<MonkeyDust> Guest65779  rsync is quick, start with luckybackup, a rsync gui
<MonkeyDust> brym  vmm? virtual machine?
<brym> MonkeyDust, yeah
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: nice+ on luckybackyp, didnt know that1
<MonkeyDust> brym  can your vm see the nas on its ip address?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  we're here to learn
<Dro> whats the normal permissions of /var/cache and /var/log ? I changed it by error to 777 (chmod 777 -R /var/cache) ..
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  i use luckybackup for the syntax it generates, to learn more about rsync
<Guest65779> If I use the same system to upgrade would there be a need to create backup. If no, please script the commands to do the same.
<MonkeyDust> Guest65779  a backup is always handy
<brym> MonkeyDust, i haven't created the vm yet. i wanted to create a new pool on the nas as i'm limited for space on my primary drive.
<Guest65779> You mean for reliability reasons
<apg> is there any effort made these days to port ubuntu 16.04 launcher feature that is capable to be reposition to bottom of screen to ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> brym  so you want install ubuntu on the nas?
<apg> *repositioned
<brym> MonkeyDust, no, just a new storage pool. then i can create vm's to be run from the nas.
<MonkeyDust> apg  no, not in 14.04
<mcphail> apg: it is highly unlikely new features will be coming to 14.04, unless they bring security fixes
<MonkeyDust> brym  ah ok, i have that on a diff partition, but same hdd
<MonkeyDust> brym  are you able to create folders on the nas? if so, use nfs to mount them on your actual system
<apg> MonkeyDust mcphail so what is that backport repository for?
<MonkeyDust> brym  then you should be able to run a vm from the nas
<brym> MonkeyDust, thanks. i'll look into this and come back if i get stuck again.
<MonkeyDust> brym  go look in   /run/user/1000/ ... find the nas mount there, you can mount them again to a more convenient place, with mount -b or so
<ali_> sorry but I forgot how to register
<ali_> in irc
<auronandace|work> apg: any updated applications that get packaged for that release
<mcphail> apg: backports are not offered by default, are dangerous and do not come with guaranteed security support. Nor is there any expectation that all apps and libraries will be backported. If you want 16.04 goodness, the best way is to install 16.04
<auronandace|work> !register | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<apg> Okay, thank you
<ali_> thnks
<mcphail> apg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports is worth a read
<blackbird_> Hi, the update manager still don't suggest the 16.04 (Xenial Xerus), is that normal ?
<bekks> Yes.
<auronandace|work> !ltsupgrade | blackbird_
<ubottu> blackbird_: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<blackbird_> Ok thanks
<soulisson> Hi, is there a utility to check if an inode is currently used or free?
<MonkeyDust> soulisson  start with df -i
<soulisson> MonkeyDust, I would have to specify an inode number
<bekks> soulisson: Whats the problem behind your initial questionß
<MonkeyDust> soulisson  ls -i maybe
<blackbird_> soulisson, may be that will help you : http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/117093/find-where-inodes-are-being-used
<frostschutz> soulisson, depends on the filesystem, for ext* have a look at debugfs
<soulisson> bekks, my  understanding when a process runs and the file is deleted, the file is unlinked however the inode and the space used by the file are still marked as used, I would like to check this
<bekks> soulisson: The reference to the inode is delete, flag in the inode is set marking it as deleted, and the data referenced by the inode is untouched.
<bekks> *deleted
<frostschutz> soulisson, files still in use by processes you can probably see with lsof
<soulisson> bekks, sorry but if the inode is marked as deleted it means that the inode is free and can be reused,  no?
<bekks> soulisson: Correct.
<soulisson> bekks, but if the file is an executable currently used by a process, it can not be marked as free, since the process still uses it
<bekks> soulisson: Of course it can be marked as free in the references TO the inode, but the flag INSIDE the inode is set when the file lock locking the particular inode is released.
<soulisson> bekks, so in the inode, the free flag is not set
<bekks> soulisson: Correct. That will happen when file lock is released.
<bekks> soulisson: Whats the problem behind your question? :)
<soulisson> bekks, yep, I would like to have an utility to inspect an inode, more especially to know if it's free or not, in order to test what we said earlier
<bekks> soulisson: And what is the reason you want to be sure about that? What are you _actually_ trying to achieve? Recovering files?
<rajiv1> I have downloaded gnome-software on ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts. When first time i open it, it was not working. So, i turn off the computer.But now when i turn on the computer it is working properly. Someone please tell me if possible why the gnome-softeare was not working as soon as i installed it.
<soulisson> bekks, simply related to my earlier question about patching an executable and whether or not the newer version will be mapped in memory or not, if there are already old instances of the program running and new instances are started
<bekks> soulisson: It will not be mapped untile the executable is stopped and then restarted.
<soulisson> bekks, it will be mapped because if the old version is deleted and replaced by the newer version because the inode number will change
<bekks> It will not be mapped.
<bekks> The executable contents are not remapped by just chaning inode contents.
<bekks> *changing
<bingo> hi.. the capthcha for single sign-on is difficult.  It won't recognise me.  I go register, and it do not know me mail addy.
<bekks> bingo: How does it not know your email address?
<bingo> i been registered b4
<tokam> I have an Samsung Galaxy S3 and it is connected via MTP with my Ubuntu 16.04 machine. I can not move files from one folder to the other but copy works
<soulisson> bekks, yes, it will, you can test it
<bekks> bingo: And you forgot both your username and email address you registered with?
<tokam> so I had to copy files to my HDD and delete them on the smartphone and copy them back to the new location
<bekks> soulisson: That would break every executable which is running while updating it.
<bingo> bekks I know my mail.
<bingo> bekks i use 2 mail accounts, and it do not know either one
<soulisson> bekks, no, because it's a new executable with a new inode, however you can't update an executable on disk while being used
<bekks> bingo: So none of that adresses was used for registering it.
<bekks> soulisson: We are talking about updating a running executable, not starting a new executable after updating it.
<bingo> um, Well, i don't use other than the two
<bingo> I have re-installed 14.04 a couple times now
<bekks> soulisson: And updating means "using the same inodes (more or less)" and not "saving a new file and deleting the old".
<bingo> Is there an Online account manager page perhaps?
<soulisson> bekks, it depends, from what I understand when updating a program, the package install a new version of the executable and is not doing a diff
<ali_> How to check ssd write speeds on ubuntu?
<bekks> soulisson: thats placing a new file, not updating the file. Technically, updating involves changing the file, not placing a new file, though the entire process is likely called "Update".
<soulisson> bekks, ok, fair enough
<ali_> How to check ssd write speeds on ubuntu? any idea? please.
<bekks> ali_: the same way as on other linux distributions, and the same way as on regular hdds.
<bekks> ali_: Most likely by using bonnie++ and a dataset about two times larger than your RAM.
<ali_> have to install bonniee++?
<bekks> ali_: Sure.
<soulisson> bekks, however my believe when an update is performed ubuntu removes the old files and copies the new one
<bekks> soulisson: Yes.
<bekks> soulisson: And I still dont see the problem behind that.
<mcphail> tokam: that is standard MTP behaviour
<saaaa> hi
<soulisson> bekks, there is no problem, simply trying to understand how it works
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<saaaa> when I lxc launch images:debian/jessie/amd64 c1 I get
<saaaa> Retrieving image: 100%
<saaaa> error: Error Creating LVM LV for new image: Could not create thin LV named 01d8fd0819dc482ec5e90d04b85a32499f0d0542939079ce9bbe1098d747eef9
<bekks> soulisson: Package file is extracted, files are placed into a temporary location, old files are deleted, new files are placed in their final destination.
<soulisson> bekks, ok, thanks man
<saaaa> before I tried to launch I executed lxc config set storage.lvm_vg_name lxc and  lxc config set storage.lvm_thinpool_name "lxc
<bekks> soulisson: And thats a totally different question than "how is an inode deleted".
<saaaa> any ideas?
<soulisson> bekks, but that's not the question I asked :)
<bekks> soulisson: You had problem A, but asked a question about problem B.
<soulisson> bekks, no, not really, my initial question was how to check if an inode is currently marked as free,
<bekks> soulisson: And your question should have been "how do package updates work" :)
<soulisson> bekks, that's what I asked earlier but maybe you weren't there, any way thanks for the help
<bekks> soulisson: you're welcome
<bingo> yay, I updated at website. And now try software center thingy.
<bingo> worked ! like charm.
<bingo> ok, uh.. gnome shell 3.10.. whas is that on Trusty?
<bingo> is it Mate?
<rd_> how do I get a link from a download button?
<bekks> rd_: you dont. you need to inspect the sourcecode of the page.
<akik> rd_: you could install a plugin in your web browser that can log all http connections
<rd_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/kubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent         is this down
<MonkeyDust> rd_  yes, unreachable
<rd_> bekks: whats the benefit of them doing this?
<mcphail> rd_: I get a 404 on that one
<rd_> bekks: you used to be able to right click and copy link
<rd_> hard to use wget with download buttons :-/
<rd_> akik: sound interesting
<rd_> akik: namely
<rd_> ?
<akik> rd_: httpfox for firefox
<bekks> rd_: inspect the sourcecode, grab the download link from there.
<palcek> hey
<palcek> can I ask a question about ubuntu ?
<bekks> Sure.
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<palcek> tnx
<palcek> and sorry
<palcek> I installed ubuntu 14.04
<palcek> but before I logged off I forgot to execute sudo usermod -a -G sudo username
<palcek> and now my "superuser" does not have the superuser privileges anymore
<palcek> is there a way to add a new one without having actual sudo privileges ?
<bekks> palcek: the superuser specified while installing has sudo privileges, by default.
<bekks> And no, you need root privileges for adding a user.
<palcek> i still get the error "user is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported"
<cfhowlett> bekks, could he boot a live session, chroot his installed OS and modify / add a sudoer?
<palcek> that while using the user I specified during installation
<rd_> akik: bekks thanks :-)
<palcek> I did edit the group file though
<bekks> cfhowlett: Sure.
<palcek> where I added a second user to the sudo group
<palcek> so maybee thats why my original user specified during install was "corrupted"
<palcek> I would like to add this is my first time installing Ubuntu :)
<bekks> palcek: I think you removed your superuser from the sudo group, accidentially.
<palcek> when I look at /etc/group
<palcek> the user is still there
<palcek> sudo:x:27:user1:user2
<palcek> thats how the line looks
<palcek> i booted again with the USB key and went through recovery of corrup system and am now in the shell
<palcek> where I can see the file and it looks like that
<palcek> im simoultanously installing a second ubuntu on the same hardware and it was the same error untill I used the usermod command
<palcek> on the second box I didnt log out though with the main user before doing that since I noticed the error on the first box
<rd_> akik: not sure how it works
<akik> rd_: you press start and httpfox starts logging every connection you make in the browser
<bekks> palcek: I dont see a reason for running that usermod command, at all.
<brym> MonkeyDust, i've just tried to mount -B the share, and it failed with permission denied (re vm's running from nas)
<ducasse> palcek: that line from /etc/group is malformed, the last colon should be a comma
<palcek> I am sorry, I got disconnected
<akik> using the usermod command prevents typos like those
<palcek> bekks I understand but the thing is, I added the second user on both boxes simoultanously but when I noticed the problem on box1 I didnt logout on the second box. I googled the issue and it suggested that command. When I executed it on box2 the error was gone. So it actually did resolve the issue.
<rd_> akik: havent used ff in awhile, customize addons and also had to reload page, but again thanks, this is neat addon, I see chrome has it baked in
<akik> rd_: what is it called in chrome?
<bekks> palcek: Which issue?
<bekks> palcek: Adding a second user with sudo privs?
<rd_> akik: Open the Chrome Developer Tools (either through the hamburger menu, F12 or Ctrl/Cmd-Opt-I. Find the Network tab once the tools appear at the bottom of the screen.
<palcek> bekks no, when I added the second user to /etc/group it somehow corrupted the main user. Because now both users do not have sudo privs
<palcek> bekks and im stuck without a "superuser"
<ducasse> palcek: because of your typo
<bekks> palcek: And what was the initial problem leading to messing around with /etc/group? Adding a second user with sudo privs?
<palcek> bekks, yes
<palcek> ducasse what typo ?
<akik> rd_: oh ok found it. on my chrome the network tab was on top of the thing
<ducasse> palcek: that line from /etc/group is malformed, the last colon should be a comma
<EriC^^> palcek: vigr to edit /etc/group if you have to edit it manually
<EriC^^> palcek: use recovery mode to fix stuff now
<palcek> ducasse so it should be sudo:x:27:user1:user2, ?
<bekks> palcek: Why didnt you use usermod for adding your second user to the sudo group? :) And now off for fixing your /etc/group ;)
<ducasse> palcek: no, :user1,user2
<ducasse> palcek: man group
<palcek> ducasse I see
<palcek> Eric I am in recovery modes shell but I still cant fix it
<EriC^^> palcek: type mount -o remount,rw /
<palcek> Eric I suppose i should use another function in the recovery mode ?
<palcek> Eric what will that do exactly ?
<dannymichel> Can duplicity backup to regular files instead of archive?
<bingo> EriC is good at fiXors !
<auronandace> remounts the filesystem as rw
<palcek> Eric remount in red/write mode ?
<EriC^^> palcek: yeah
<palcek> Eric and others
<palcek> I got it fixed
<palcek> thank you for the help
<EriC^^> np
<bingo> gnome 3.10 16.04 a LTS release, or 3 yrs?
<puto> hola
<ata> iiiuhu
<puto> polla
<ata> urgiryuireoghgdfkjkh
<Guest35842> hguruyhgiuoe
<tales> following these instructions http://superuser.com/questions/771044/how-to-make-apt-offline-on-windows
<tales> and its like super not working
<brym> i'm receiving a permisison denied error when trying to bind mount a gvfs share -- wanting to create a storage pool on my nas to run vm's from
<EriC^^> bingo: 3 years
<Guest35842> bnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbnb
<EriC^^> i think
<Seveas> bingo: 5 years, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<puto> esto sirve pa cuando nestemos en un examen
<Guest35842> ghghghghghghghghghghhghghghghghhghghghghghghghghghghghghg
<bingo> yes i think so 2
<cfhowlett> Guest35842, play somewhere else please.
<EriC^^> Seveas: aren't the other flavors supported for just 3 years?
<cfhowlett> !es | puto
<ubottu> puto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tales> Keep getting ImportError: No Module named PyQt4
<puto> ok
<tales> but i have installed it
<Guest35842> ok
<tales> so like wtf
<bingo> yes they are, but it is ubuntu 16.04 with shell, rite?
<Seveas> tales: how did you install it?
<puto> puto amo
<puto> puto amo fucking amo
<Seveas> EriC^^: hmm, that page doesn't specifically mention gnome
<cfhowlett> !ops | puto profanity
<ubottu> puto profanity: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> ban requested
<EriC^^> bingo: to be honest i dont know what that means really, somebody said the main ubuntu stuff keeps getting updated but the gnome specific stuff is just for 3 years, i beleive
<EriC^^> *believe
<puto> ubottu eres español?
<ubottu> puto: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bingo> Gracias mon ami
<EriC^^> Seveas: the lubuntu specific site and other variants say lts supported for 3 years, not sure what that really means though
<puto> bingo
<Seveas> bingo: you can find support terms per packagr
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, that is the case with Ubuntustudio.  xubuntu is supported for only 3 years limitation imposed by xfce
<Seveas> spirit:~$ apt-cache show bash | grep ^Supported
<Seveas> Supported: 5y
<puto> i am sad
<cfhowlett> puto, play somewhere else please
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: aha i see
<bingo> so look in apt-cache?
<puto> cfhowlett play whit my
<bingo> reason i ask is, i have trusty with a compiz, and also have the metacity fallback
<puto> i am speak spain
<soulisson> bekks, quick question, I'm using debugfs but I'm unable to check if the inode is free or not
<cfhowlett> hexchat is makes it quite easy to ignore disruptive people. right click on the name, e.g. puto, click ignore and no more messages appear
<Seveas> bingo: for pkg in $(dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/{print $2}'); do apt-cache show $pkg | grep '^Package\|^Supported'; done
<puto> bie bie
<palcek> mario
<bingo> Seveas in terminal as Sudo?
<EriC^^> so after 3 years the packages that are supported for 3 years don't get any updates anymore
<EriC^^> ?
<cfhowlett> yep
<Seveas> bingo: no need for sudo.
<tales> installed qty Seveas ?
<bingo> hexchat need to place copy selection in obvious place
<tales> i installed python 3.5 then the qty thing
<Seveas> tales: how?
<bingo> ty Seveas
<ducasse> tales: if this is on windows we can't really help
<tales> yeah its on windows
<tales> just gonna give up on this idea
<Seveas> tales: yeah, then try #python perhaps. We don't do windows.
<tales> ok thanks
<bingo> wha? how windows? vm?
<cfhowlett> nope.  the new apt on windows thing.
<inblueswithu> Can any one tell how I can reset all the graphics setting I have changed? I need to set everything to default as a fresh install. (I had my /home partition separate, after installing ubuntu gnome 16.04, my graphics, window manager settings are all mixed)-So, I want to reset it to the base settings.
<bingo> oh no?
<imr> aka bash.exe
<Seveas> cfhowlett: oh that. Haven't messed around with that yet.
<cfhowlett> Seveas, nor I have I nor will I ever
<bingo> bash on windows needs a windows thing for linux stuff.  I used an egg with the thing
<tales> how do i register my nick on here
<Seveas> cfhowlett: I may do so soon enough. Getting some windows boxen to play with
<cfhowlett> !nick | tales
<ubottu> tales: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Seveas> !register > tales
<ubottu> tales, please see my private message
<tales> thank youuu
<kevin123> <tales> /msg nickserv help register
<BluesKaj> kevin123, put that command in the server box
<bingo> cygwin.com is what I used under Xp for some linus on win
<bingo> it did the bash before powershell was made
<OgionNJ> Good morning.
<OgionNJ> When I maximize a terminal window (originally 80x24 or somesuch) and then restore, the window is not returned to its original size. It's not maximized; it's almost the same size as a maximized window, though.
<OgionNJ> Anyone else have this problem?
<OgionNJ> This is on 16.04
<EriC^^> OgionNJ: yeah it's a bug
<OgionNJ> Known bug? So I won't bother to report it.
<OgionNJ> Kinda annoying :(
<fdelafue> hi
<EriC^^> OgionNJ: yeah it's a known bug
<OgionNJ> ok. Thanks for the confirmation
<venter> hi any solutions to this error:::::::                 E: The package samba-libs needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<tokam> just reinstall samba?
<tokam> and samba-common and the other packages?
<bingo> rsync on cygwin in windows
<tokam> no there is a package that is named samba-libs
<tokam> in the package explorer
<bingo> oh wow
<venter> what commad?
<venter> what command?
<EriC^^> venter: do you have internet connection on the pc?
<venter> yea
<EriC^^> venter: sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba-libs
<venter> cool
<venter> at failed at first
<venter> but let me give it a try
<venter> it cant work
<EriC^^> why not
<EriC^^> which ubuntu are you running
<venter> 16.04LTS
<lokien_> Hey guys, is lvm on a desktop worth it?
<EriC^^> !info samba-libs xenial
<ubottu> samba-libs (source: samba): Samba core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 5423 kB, installed size 24471 kB
<EriC^^> venter: what error do you get
<naltamur> http://api.hostinger.co.uk/redir/14739960
<venter> ERROR: E: The package samba-libs needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<EriC^^> venter: type apt-cache policy samba-libs
<solim> \channels
<rajiv_> Somebody please provide the names of some best download managers for ubuntu 16.04 lts.
<EriC^^> rajiv_: cli?
<bingo> APT 24.01 ?
<soulisson> Hi, I played a little bit with the debugfs utility however I was unable to check whether or not the inode is free or not, does that mean that this information is not stored in the inode itself but somewhere else in the fs?
<bingo> what version is this apt that can do windows?
<BluesKaj> bingo, you must mean a VM
<bingo> the Chocolatey package manager.  lets u install windows things  like wget
<bingo> but i dunno it
<bingo> I am still on that question about apt - what EriC said
<Exagone313> Hi, how do I check packages that could have a problem if I upgrade from trusty to xenial?
<bingo> dpkg ?
<BluesKaj> bingo if you need wget , just install it , thee's no special package manager needed for that
<Exagone313> bingo: what do you mean?
<bingo> mm, that is true of course. but the thing was.. question was.. on windows. i beleive.
<Exagone313> I have sources for trusty, I want, before changing the sources, to find the possibles problems
<Exagone313> I mean in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bingo> trusty upgrades to 15.10, then 16.04
<Exagone313> huh?
<cfhowlett> Exagone313, direct upgrade to xenial is not supported until 16.04.1.  forcing the issue, as you are preparing to do, *will* break things.
<bingo> see
<cfhowlett> alternative is to download the .iso and clean install
<bingo> or wait
<bingo> July
<cfhowlett> 07/21 is the date I saw --- should be on the release notes for xenial
<Exagone313> Oh I see, thanks
<BluesKaj> point release for 16.04LTS
<Exagone313> It's a server so I don't want any trouble, and I prefer not to reinstall
<bingo> m, make space on hd, and install xenial alongside trusty?
<Exagone313> bingo: it's a dedicated server, I don't want to break the boot
<Exagone313> and it won't help
<lpaalp1> where can I get web development help?
<bingo> server. um, can't grub do it?
<ducasse> Exagone313: if it's a server you should definitely wait for the point release.
<Exagone313> lpaalp1: #web or specific language channels
<cfhowlett> Exagone313, #ubuntu-server channel might provide more insight
<lpaalp1> Exagone313: thanks
<Exagone313> ducasse: yes I'll do that, thanks
<bingo> < can't imagine server without gui
<cfhowlett> bingo, the purists admins would tell that servers don't HAVE a gui ...
<Exagone313> what do you mean? I have x2go but I prefer not to have to use it
<bingo> wow man
<Exagone313> it's not so difficult and even when I use linux locally, I prefer to use my terminal instead of a graphical program (except for irc and web and other chats)
<asar> any C programmer in here
<bingo>  tried upgrade from trusty , and the first day release was not on the list. but, it got on the list, and I did the manager to get 15.10, this i5 did not like it, stopped with 90 pkgs remaining, and left a brttyl log-on . so i wiped the partition again and put trusty dekstop back together
<bonsairoot> Hey! What can I do if my super key isn't being recognized? It just straight up doesn't work. Not on ubuntu and not on arch. Everything else works just fine and since I use alt as mod it's not that tragic but still.
<ducasse> bonsairoot: use xev to see what keycode it sends.
<bonsairoot> ducasse, that's the problem.. it sends nothing
<ducasse> bonsairoot: what kind of keyboard?
<kriszta3> which anime site is the best ?
<bonsairoot> ducasse, cooler master cmstorm trigger
<ducasse> bonsairoot: idk, maybe google can tell you if it's a common problem? if not, you can try udevadm or evtest to see if the kernel sees the scancode at all.
<kyle__> Is there a package that gives you the userspace cpu governor kernel module in 16.04?
<bonsairoot> ducasse, yea some people have the same problem but I couldn't find a solution except 1 approach which involves booting into windows and assign the "trigger" key as windows key.
<bingo> got it
<ducasse> bonsairoot: if udevadm can see a scancode from the key then you can remap that to the code you want it to send with a rule file
<talespin> right got the python side of this working (apt-offline)
<talespin> now how do i generate a signature ?
<kasd> hi guys
<kasd> how to make shell exec my script inside xterm
<ducasse> talespin: you need to install apt-offline on the Ubuntu machine
<talespin> i thought so ducasse
<talespin> ok will do that tonight
<bingo> ah.. ah,ha. apt-offline.  we/ I have been looking at things like cygwin, rsync, and Chocoltey
<talespin> i hope i have the right python shit installed on my ubuntu machine
<ducasse> kasd: "xterm -e script.sh" I think, see the man page
<bingo> chocholtey
<bingo> ?
<kasd> ducasse: open directly ... #!/bin/bash xterm exec commands
<bingo> Chocolatey
<ducasse> kasd: "xterm -e whatever", then
<soulisson> Is there to play mkv files on Ubuntu, vlc is not working
<Seveas> soulisson: try mplayer. It tends to play everything
<soulisson> Seveas, ok, thanks
<bingo> apt-offline set /tmp/apt-offline.sig
<bingo> um, website for that
<kasd> ducasse: tranks
<kasd> ducasse: xterm -hold -e to not destroy window
<kasd> :D
<ducasse> kasd: you only asked how to run something inside xterm :)
<kasd> ducasse: xterm the best Mauhauhauha
<ducasse> kasd: i much prefer roxterm, but of course it doesn't support all the archaic stuff xterm does...
<kasd> ducasse: kk... thanks you bro
<kasd> ducasse: hey bro
<ducasse> kasd: you have a question?
<kasd> ducasse: similar command "dmidecode -t 1" no need sudo.
<ducasse> kasd: you probably need root privileges to get that information, but check /sys/firmware
<lzy> hello
<lzy> hi?
<lzy> hello im from china
<klystron> if you upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 do you lose any software / applications that were installed under 15.10?
<lzy> lol
<kasd> ducasse: thanks
<soulisson> I'm trying to play mkv files but mplayer didn't work
<rfleming> klystron, You shouldn't no.
<kasd> ducasse: need permission :-(
<rfleming> the only exception is software that is known not to function under 16.04
<ducasse> soulisson: you're probably missing a codec, look for error messages
<ducasse> kasd: I expected so.
<lzy> lol
<kasd> ducasse: kk
<klystron> thanks what about the home folder if it was not installed to a separate partition?
<ducasse> klystron: it shouldn't be touched, but you should always back up before an upgrade
<klystron> thanks
<rfleming> klystron, are you upgrading via livecd?
<klystron> no via the software upgrade application
<rfleming> klystron, I don't believe you can upgrade to 16.04 yet via update-manager until 16.04.1 is released
<rfleming> (unless you're doing the developer branch upgrade)
<klystron> will the 16.04.1 allow a upgrade path for 14.04?
<rfleming> Most certainly
<klystron> any idea when 16.04.1 will be avaiable?
<rfleming> klystron, using update-manager will not affect your home folder or any installed applications you have.
<sstory> no matter how I make a PNG icon, gnome seems to be putting a white rectangle around it, even outside of the transparent edges...????
<gsilvapt> Hello all. Anyone here in Ubuntu 16.04 that is experiencing stability issues while browsing? Tried using Firefox and Chrome and it is the same
<gsilvapt> Swap and memory tests were fone and all
<bingo> gtg bye bye
<bitaro_> anyone using gnome 3.20/3.18 on ubuntu 16.04? how do you add a system indicator on the top panel?
<rfleming> klystron, as of right now, 16.04.1 is scheduled for release on July 21, 2016 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule)
<klystron> thank you rfleming
<rfleming> klystron, You are welcome :)
<saddam_> hi
<ubuntu-mate> ahoi. is it possible to instal umate over older ubuntu without destroying current grub written on onther disk with win7?
<aguitel_> i trying to install ubuntu on mac , can i resize partition with ubuntu live cd?
<lyze> aguitel_, yes you can. During the setup it'll ask you if you choose "Something else" at the installation type ( At this screen: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/b42312cd-download-desktop-install-ubuntu-desktop_4.jpg )
<lerner> where do I find the logs for yesterday?
<DJones> !logs | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<soulisson> How the ssh server is able to transmits data to its subsystem?
<soulisson> *subsystems?
<lerner> I dont find what I wrote...
<ubuntu-mate> ahoi. is it possible to install ubuntu mate over older ubuntu without destroying current grub written on other disk with win7? or new ubuntu will recognize second system and creat proper grub?
<lerner> sudo apt update and sudo apt-get update work equally fine, correct?
<ducasse> lerner: yes
<ubuntu-mate> probably yes, check with google. ive got some complex problem :)
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you can use the manual partitioning to do whatever you want
<EriC^^> there's a tab for the bootloader location at the bottom
<ubuntu-mate> ok, but last time when i added extra disk and installed ubuntu on it there was no win7 to choose at the start
<ubuntu-mate> yes, i saw the boot loader location. but when i did choose the right partition it didnt proceed
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: depends on a lot of stuff, uefi/bios mismatch, ...
<fennesz> hello ! I just installed lubuntu x64 16.04 . I would like to install the amd driver for my Radeon Hd 6 series . Can anyone help me ?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: you need to choose the root fs location too
<EriC^^> fennesz: i dont think it's possible to install fglrx on 16.04 easily
<EriC^^> or do you mean amdgpu?
<fennesz> EriC^^, fglrx I guess
<fennesz> dont know the difference actually
<EriC^^> fennesz: try amdgpu and see if it works
<fennesz> EriC^^, ok let me search for it
<fennesz> EriC^^, is this it ? http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<EriC^^> fennesz: i think it's already installed
<EriC^^> try dpkg -l | grep amdgpu
<fennesz> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/seinfdec
<fennesz> I think it is yes
<EriC^^> ah i think the amdgpu pro has more support features
<EriC^^> like opencl etc
<MonkeyDust> make that grep, to override upper and lower case difference
<EriC^^> fennesz: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-gpu-pro&num=1
<MonkeyDust> make that grep -i, to override upper and lower case difference
<mhayden> is it possible to prevent a daemon from starting when it's installed in Ubuntu 16.04? dpkg seems to override anything i set in systemd to prevent that from happening
<cloudnull> mhayden: beat me to it :)
<mhayden> oops
<mhayden> systemd presets and masks are all overriden by dpkg
<fennesz> EriC^^, ok should I go with the link I provided?
<mhayden> or some type of package trigger
<cloudnull> in 14.04 I was able to drop/edit "/usr/sbin/policy-rc.d" to force it to exit without starting however in 16.04 it seems the system is ignorning policy.d files and starting service anyway.
<BluesKaj> mhayden, systemctl diasable saidpackage, doesn't work?
<mhayden> BluesKaj: no -- masking won't work either
<mhayden> the packages gets installed, it rips anything in /etc/systemd/system out of the way (which is very dangerous) and starts the daemon
<EriC^^> fennesz: yeah you could try the amdgpu-pro from amd's website, it's beta has more support though
<mhayden> user specific customizations in etc are destroyed
<BluesKaj> mhayden, which app?
<fennesz> ok will try that EriC^^
<mhayden> BluesKaj: pick any :)
<mhayden> i was testing with nginx
<cloudnull> BluesKaj: mariadb10 is another example we have
<macopython> I am upgrading my Ubuntu 14 system using "do-release-upgrade". Will it remove my data ?
<xangua> macopython: no, but backup is always good idea
<macopython> xangua: Ok Thanks.
<lyze> macopython, normally not. It even asks you if it is ok to override certain config files and so on...
<macopython> lyze: Great.
<soulisson> any one for my question, please?
<MonkeyDust> soulisson  hit the up key to repeat it every 15 minutes or so
<soulisson> MonkeyDust, ok
<soulisson> How the ssh server is able to transmits data to its subsystems?
<Ali1> Guys I wanna change settings in my touchpad driver
<Ali1> How to uninstall touchpad driver?
<Ali1> for dell e6420
<Hulio> is there ubuntu social chat only?
<Hulio> i don't want to just chat off topic in the channel.
<nacc> !offtopic | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ali1> how to uninstall my touchpad driver in ubuntu ???
<Ali1> e6420 laptop dell latitude
<Hulio> nacc, come on man
<nacc> Hulio: as in, use #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Hulio> oh sorry, i didn't catch that
<Ali1> any help anyone??
<Hulio> i tought you told me i was off topic haha
<Hulio> thanks nacc
<nacc> !patience | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> Ali1: why do you want to uninstall the driver? what is the driver you mean? do you mean synaptics support?
<Ali1> no
<Ali1> touchpad dell pointing devices ( as I saw in windows) not sure about ubuntu
<Ali1> the driver has conflicting issues
<Ali1> whenever plugged in, cursor erratic
<nacc> Ali1: what driver?
<Ali1> touchpad
<curlyears> greets
<Ali1> dell e6420
<Ali1> how to uninstall?
<Ali1> I did by program files uninstall in windows but not sure how to do it in ubuntu
<Ali1> please help
<nacc> Ali1: that's a device, what's the driver? `sudo lshw` may tell you what driver is being used
<curlyears> OK.   I downloaded the .deb, and then I issue:  get-apt install ./<.debname>   it starts to work, then blows up complaining that it can't find any of the files it has already listed as having "seen"
<nacc> Ali1: if it's a 3rd-party or external module, you can remove it (esp. easy if it's a package) but if it's in the Linux kernel, you'll need to "blacklist" it
<curlyears> what am I doing wrong?
<nacc> curlyears: do you mean `apt-get`?
<curlyears> yes, nacc.  sorry
<ducasse> curlyears: you don't install .deb files with apt, use gdebi
<Ali1> coz I dont rememer installing it.
<nacc> curlyears: `apt-get` doesnt' know how to install .deb files -- you need to use dpkg, or gdebi, or add it to your software center (iirc)
<Ali1> remember*
<Ali1> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<curlyears> is gdebi included in a standard 14.04.4 install?
<Ali1> it installed automatically I guess?
<ducasse> curlyears: no
<nacc> Ali1: probably, so you will need to figure out the driver in use and blacklist the module from loading
<curlyears> ok, thanks.
<ducasse> curlyears: it's in the repos, though
<nacc> Ali1: a simpler solution may be to disable the touchpad in BIOS
<Ali1> nacc, how to do that ?
<django_> hey folks
<curlyears> also, am I mistaken, or is 16.04LTS only available in a server version?
<Ali1> i tried bios
<django_> whats the best way to make a gif from a recording?
<django_> that is small enough for imgur hosting
<Ali1> why should I disable touchpad?
<nacc> curlyears: yes, it is
<Ali1> instead of driver
<nacc> Ali1: what do you think removing the driver will do?
<curlyears> back in a few
<Ali1> I removed driver and in windows the cursor became slow
<Ali1> but stable
<Ali1> want the same on ubuntu
<Ali1> understood? nacc
<Ali1> I need to uninstall touchpad so I can get stable cursor movement (but slower) just like it did on windows. nacc
<Ali1> is that possible?
<ducasse> Ali1: if you remove the driver then the touchpad probably won't work at all
<Ali1> driver*
<Ali1> in windows it was :O
<nacc> Ali1: as I said, you don't install/uninstall drivers like in Windows with Linux. You will have to blacklist the relevant module if you don't want the driver to load.
<ducasse> Ali1: ubuntu isn't windows, don't expect it to behave the same
<Ali1> how to blacklist in kernal? nc-lumberJack
<Ali1> ncc*
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Ali1> ducasse, I know especially when it comes to ease of use
<nacc> Ali1: fwiw, your laptop has been ubuntu certified: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201011-6842/
<Ali1> yea
<Ali1> so what it is supposed to mean? nacc
<nacc> Ali1: is your BIOS running in "legacy" mode?
<django_> how can i make a gif on ubuntu?
<Ali1> UEFI nacc
<Ali1> why?
<Ali1> should I run it on legacy?
<Ali1> tell me pleaseee
<nacc> Ali1: the certification page says it was certified in legacy mode, and another askubuntu page mentions some users touchpad issues disappeared in legacy mode; just a thought
<Ali1> nacc, should I run on legacy mode?
<nacc> Ali1: please be patient!
<Ali1> ok
<Ali1> thanks
<Ali1> I will try on legacy mode
<MonkeyDust> django_  plenty tutorials online, here's one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034104
<Ali1> but nacc : It was not booting up ubuntu in legacy mode :(
<Ali1> when I first installed it
<Ali1> i had to change to uefi
<django_> MonkeyDust: yeah but idk how to get a set of images
<django_> i have a video
<ducasse> Ali1: no, if ubuntu is installed in UEFI mode it won't boot in legacy mode.
<Ali1> so I need to change it to Legacy mode and then install ubuntu again right?
<MonkeyDust> django_  use a video editor to mark begin and end of the fragment, then extract it
<ducasse> Ali1: I have no idea why that would make a difference for the touchpad, it really shouldn't.
<Ali1> thats what I did and it didnt boot up either.
<nacc> Ali1: i wonder if they meant "legacy" USB mode (some USB BIOS settings have multiple options)
<Ali1> yea exactly. so you prefer legacy or uefi?
<nacc> Ali1: also, are you on the latest BIOS from dell for your laptop?
<Ali1> I am gonna install ubuntu from scratch now, please tell me should I install on legacy
<Ali1> or UEFI
<nacc> Ali1: can you pastebin the output of `xinput` ?
<Ali1> actually I just removed everything
<Ali1> gonna re install
<Ali1> so should I use legacy
<Ali1> or UEFI
<Ali1> nacc?
<nacc> Ali1: I don't know; as ducasse said, UEFI/legacy boot mode should not have made a difference
<ducasse> Ali1: I would use UEFI, it should have no impact on the toucpad as I said, so I don't see the need for a reinstall.
<eelstrebor> i hate to complain - i really do hate to complain - but my upgrade to 16.04 didn't go perfectly - long boot time compared to 14.04.04 - i don't like what was done to gedit either - among other things
 * eelstrebor guesses he'll try another fresh install
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | eelstrebor
<ubottu> eelstrebor: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<eelstrebor> maybe i'll wait for that
<MonkeyDust> Ali1  nacc and ducasse are saying that a reinstall won't solve the problem
<Ali1> but I have already formatted
<Ali1> so MonkeyDust u would prefer UEFI or legacy
<Ali1> to install new copy
<MonkeyDust> Ali1  not sure, i don't have uefi here
<ducasse> Ali1: UEFI has advantages over legacy, you should use that.
<Ali1> alright ducasse
<ducasse> Ali1: but don't expect it to solve the problem. there might be a 'generic' toucpad driver that works better, it requires a little experimentation.
<ducasse> Ali1: try looking under /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/hid - hid-generic might be worth a shot.
<qymspace_> #kooga
<denil> i want to set a non complex password for by ubuntu 14.04
<denil> any suggestions to do so
<auronandace> denil: nobody is stopping you from doing that
<curlyears> )-:  they haven't updated their cura sources...still referencing python libs that don't exist under ubuntu 14.04.4
<MonkeyDust> denil  123abc is non-complex
<denil> but ubuntu is
<denil> but ubuntu doesnt allows me to set like tht
<MIJ> how do i stop my mic from going to unamplified
<MIJ> hi all
<curlyears> whatare you trying to do, denil?
<auronandace> denil: yes it does, the installer will just warn you it isn't a great password to use
<denil> i m trying to change my password curlyears
<arunpyasi> Hello guys, please help me connect my bluetooth headset with my PC. I am able to connect but its not wokring
<curlyears> denil:  what  is the problem?
<denil> auronandace i alrdy hve a pass which is so simple but i want to make it more simple
<denil> curlyears it doesnt allow me to change
<ducasse> denil: set the password with root privileges, then you can use whatever you want. still a bad idea :)
<curlyears> denil:  what error is it returning?
<MonkeyDust> denil  how silmple do you want it? 123abc?
<denil> ducasse how to get the system settings with root privillagees
<denil> monkeydust yea like tht
<MonkeyDust> denil  great, you just invented your own persoanl password
<denil> curl years as soon as i enter my pass the change button doesnt get highlighted
<curlyears> denil:  just run sudo passwd <username>
<denil> monkeydust :D hehe
<curlyears> you are positive you're entering the correct CURRENT password?
<denil> lemme try curlyears
<denil> yea i m
<denil> i m entering the correct pass
<MIJ> ok i fixed it buddy
<MIJ> it was skypes fault
<MIJ> tnx bye
<kernal> upgrading to 16.04 server from 15.10
<curlyears> why is /whois not working?
<denil> denil@Denil-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo passwd denil [sudo] password for denil:  Enter new UNIX password:  Retype new UNIX password:  passwd: password updated successfully denil@Denil-HP-Notebook:~$
<denil> it wowrked
<denil> tx all
<denil> :)
<denil> worked*
 * curlyears uses desktop, so has no choice but to wait until July to upgrade to 16.04
<jet> hii
<denil> tx guys
<denil> bye
<curlyears> good deal, denil
<denil> :)
<BluesKaj> curlyears, 16.04 desktop works fine here
 * curlyears has a mental algorithm he uses to "generate" his passwd each time he logs in, no need to remember passwd itself.
<ducasse> keepassx ftw :)
<curlyears> BluesKaj: how did you get it?  ubuntu.com only seems tobe offering a server version.
<BluesKaj> are you on 15.10, curlyears?
<BluesKaj> or 14.o4?
<curlyears> Guest20110:  careful, signing into a nerd channel with a female nick can lead to all sorts of "fun"
<curlyears> BluesKaj: 14.04.4
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  me too, been using 16.04 desktop since 4 weeks before oficial release
<ducasse> curlyears: I'm pretty sure I downloaded a desktop image when xenial was released.
<Guest20110> curlyears: lol, not too worried
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: OK.  where did you get it?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  i went to #ubuntu+1 and picked it from the /topic
<curlyears> Guest20110: OK, just letting you know.  Some  of these young bucks are awfully horny.
<auronandace> curlyears: show us what you see on the download page on ubuntu.com
<Guest20110> curlyears: any chick in IT for a living knows what an ignore button looks like
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: : is it downloaded from the ubuntu website, or some third party website.   Becasue on the official ubuntu download page, the obly things I see offered are  server versions for x86 and amd64
<curlyears> Guest20110: OK, good.  *heh heh*
<curlyears> I am a bit too old to be hitting on females in chat channels, personally
<ducasse> curlyears: http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Baos> Just did an update from ubuntu xenial gnome.  Now my nvidia driver does not work.  Not sure how to fix it.
<Baos> previous update was about 3-4 days ago
<curlyears> alright, thanks filk.   Now I am downloaded 16.04 desktop .iso
<BluesKaj> curlyears, sudo apt update && sudo apt full upgrade to bring your existing packages up to date, then sudo do-release-upgrade, if you wish to upgrade to 16.04. Set the update manager to LTS only first.
<Baos> [     8.802] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<Baos> [     8.802] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<Baos> [     8.802] (II) Unloading nvidia
<Baos> [     8.802] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<curlyears> how does one set the update manager to LTS only?
<curlyears> but then, I want to try 16.04 out in a  Live-DVD environment, first
<Baos> currently stuck in giant mode in what used to be 4k resolution.
<MonkeyDust> Baos  next, use a !pastebin for multiple lines
<MonkeyDust> next time*
<curlyears> man, the ubuntu site must be heavily loaded...my systwm says it is goingto take 3 HOURS to d/l 16.04.  Usually it takes just over an hour to d/l 1GB
<ducasse> curlyears: grab the .torrent
<Baos> really wish it would just merge those to one line.
<curlyears> ducasse: I don't have a torrent client set up )-:
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  4-5 minutes here, on an old laptop ... in what country are you?
<Baos> nvidia is installed, no idea why it does not load properly
<ducasse> curlyears: not a lot to set up, really :)
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: USA, w/15Mbs connection
<dannymichel> Is there a linux video app that supports resume video playback by default?
<auronandace> curlyears: transmission is in the default install, nothing to set up, just launch it
<Baos> dannymichel, mpv can do that
<ducasse> dannymichel: vlc?
<dannymichel> Not VLC ducasse
<curlyears> can I TRUST an os installer obtained from a site other than ubuntu.com?
<BluesKaj> mplayer?
<dannymichel> I hate MPV as there is no way to save preferences and its command line based
<dannymichel> MPlayer does that by default?
<Baos> mpv is not mplayer
<MonkeyDust> dannymichel  i like mpv because it is light and swift
<ducasse> curlyears: yeah, just check the checksum (and key).
<Baos> mpv is based on mplayer and mplayer2
<dannymichel> Baos: BluesKaj said MPlayer
<Myrtti> curlyears: .torrent downloaded from ubuntu.com has inbuilt checksum checker
<BluesKaj> Baos, merely suggesting an player
<BluesKaj> a player
<dannymichel> Right - these things are things we know Baos
<ducasse> curlyears: and if you use the torrent file from ubuntu.com the hash is checked automatically
<Baos> I must be lagging.
<dannymichel> BluesKaj: Baos said "MPV is not Mplayer"
<curlyears> Myritti:  aha, so ubuntu.com offer torrent-based distribution?  I was unaware of that
<Baos> on top of everything being super huge on a 55" screen.
<dannymichel> Ill try MPV again and see if there is a way to save preferencess so i dont have to start it with some command all the time
<Baos> Did not change anything, did not do an odd upgrade.
<Baos> Do not understand why ubuntu is so bug ridden?
<squinty> dannymichel,  depending on your exact needs, kodi also has a "resume at..."
<Myrtti> curlyears: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<dannymichel> Cool cool squinty
<dannymichel> Im looking for a light player though
<dannymichel> Just a player
<Baos> re-installed the driver quite a few times now
<Baos> modprobe loads it just fine
<Baos> but xorg unloads it
<curlyears> i just opened trasmission, I see no way to intiate a download
<Baos> tried different versions as well
<MonkeyDust> dannymichel  mpv is a light player, nothing more
<Baos> nvidia-361 and nvidia-current
<nicomachus> curlyears: you have to open a .torrent file to start a download
<dannymichel> Right MonkeyDust . i replied to him suggesting Kodi
<auronandace> curlyears: you download a .torrent file and open it with transmission
<dannymichel> What's goin gon today
<nicomachus> curlyears: you have to download the .torrent file from the URL Myrtti provided
<stumar> Could someone help me please. I have just started to use Ubuntu & I like what I see, but having an issue with screensaver. I get a message when I start it , The xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ";o" I googled it & did what it said, but still get error message. What to do?
<curlyears> micomachus:  I see no .torrents beinf offered
<ducasse> curlyears: look at the url I posted earlier
<curlyears> I see no URL on my screen
<nicomachus> curlyears: direct download link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<nicomachus> curlyears: warning: that will start downloading immediately
<nicomachus> curlyears: you can also use a terminal and just do "wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent"
<stumar> Anyone?
<mag300> hello
<lyze> stumar, what did you run?
<uddane> stumar: what's the exact error you're getting.... what version of ubuntu are you on?
<stumar> Is this not a help chat room or am I not typing properly?
<tyrog> Hey guys, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS GNOME terminal doesn't have tabbed terminal instances?
<squinty> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<albacete> !patience
<MonkeyDust> tyrog  ctrl-shift t for a new tab
<stumar> Could someone help me please. I have just started to use Ubuntu & I like what I see, but having an issue with screensaver. I get a message when I start it , The xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ";o" I googled it & did what it said, but still get error message. What to do
<tekieroamar>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<en-tus-bragas>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<cazadorr>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<kasd> remove gksu ubuntu 16.04?
<Celia3031>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<albacete> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody wiPRIVMSG #ubuntu : Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<tyrog> MonkeyDust: tnx :)
<tekieroamar>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<en-tus-bragas>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<en-tus-bragas>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<en-tus-bragas>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<en-tus-bragas>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<cazadorr>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<cazadorr>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<cazadorr>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<cazadorr>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<sietechakras>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<cazadorr>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Rosa-humedita>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<{a}qu|l3s>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<Isaboe>  Visit Irc . netchat . cl By Ragnar
<MonkeyDust> the channel is under attack
<Pici> stumar: lsb_release -a
<lolusux> ho, im using ubuntu mate and when i put my laptop in sleep mode it wont come back from it and the screen gets black and laptop gets very hot and i have to hard reboot, what could be the reason for this?
<nomoney4me2> hi guys
<curlyears> *sigh*/part #ubuntu
<Pici> stumar: in a terminal. You should be able to press ctrl-alt-t to get to one if you can't find it on the menu.
<Pici> lolusux, stumar: please repeat your questions, they probably got lost in the recent spam.
<stumar> Could someone help me please. I have just started to use Ubuntu & I like what I see, but having an issue with screensaver. I get a message when I start it , The xscreensaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ";o" I googled it & did what it said, but still get error message. What to do
<stumar> Pici: I went into terminal & typed what you said & it said No lsb command found
<antiPoP> hi, I just upgraded to 16.04, and all the icons and menu items have disappeared from the xfce desktop. How can I get these back?
<lolusux> im using ubuntu mate and when i put my laptop in sleep mode it wont come back from it and the screen gets black and laptop gets very hot and i have to hard reboot, what could be the reason for this?
<ducasse> antiPoP: settings -> desktop -> icons -> icon type
<antiPoP> ducasse, I dont't have a start menu working, no items there
<ducasse> antiPoP: right click the desktop
<antiPoP> ducasse same there
<ducasse> antiPoP: then open a terminal and run xfce4-settings-manager
<antiPoP> ducasse, it's empty
<stumar> Pici:  I just opened my flash drive & it is 14.04, but yesterday It said there was an upgrade and so I clicked yes. So not sure now it it is 14.04 or 16.04.
<ducasse> antiPoP: in that case something is seriously broken. ask in #xubuntu.
<Pici> stumar: 16.04 upgrades from 14.04 are not being offered automatically until july, as part of the 16.04.1 point release, so it was probably just a regular system update.
<antiPoP> ducasse, I already dis but no reply there. thanks anyway.
<antiPoP> *did
<stumar> Pici: ok. Well now that that is clear, can you help me with the issue of my xscreensaver & my  message about daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ";0"
<ducasse> antiPoP: I have no other suggestions, I switched from xfce to i3 a while back.
<antiPoP> np, thansk anyway
<nicomachus> stumar: display ";0" makes it sound like someone put an extra character into the display name of the xscreensaver config
<antiPoP> looking for this issue, seems related to bug 1509562 but the workaround there doe snot work for me
<ubottu> bug 1509562 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "no icons for menu, folders, directories, files" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509562
<ducasse> antiPoP: xfce uses gtk, not qt, so that's not relevant. have you tried moving ~/.config/xfce4 out of the way and restart your session?
<antiPoP> let me try...
<ducasse> antiPoP: you might want to log out first and do it from a tty.
<antiPoP> doing so...
<wonko451> hello
<ich_dien_> Aside from a cd, what is the safest place to get ubuntu?
<ducasse> ich_dien_: ubuntu.com?
<MonkeyDust> ich_dien_  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ich_dien_> ducasse, yes but how SAFE are those downloads? Please indulge the paranoid
<ducasse> check the checksum and gpg key
<MonkeyDust> ich_dien_  what are you afraid of?
<ich_dien_> ducasse, I know how to check the checksum but not gpgkey
<ducasse> ich_dien_: there's a link to a guide on the download page
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> ich_dien_, so how safe is the pc you check the iso on?
<ducasse> OerHeks: or the software you check it with, or the link you download it over, or... :)
<Hesulan> ich_dien_: If you're *really* paranoid, download the image and checksum/gpg, check them, wait a few days, redownload the checksum/gpg, check them *again*, then google for news on "Ubuntu". If someone tampered with the official download or checksum/gpg, there will almost certainly be an article.
<mcphail> Checking the md5sum only confirms the file is complete and intact. You must check the signatures to ensure it is from a trusted source
<kasd> remove gksu of ubuntu 16.04?
<nicomachus> kasd: what? no
<nicomachus> do not remove gksu...
<Guest19851> sup guys
<kasd> nicomachus: ?
<kasd> nicomachus: he no longer available ubuntu 16.04?
<uddane> is Server 16.04 nvidia friendly? or do I need to wait till July for that one too?
<OerHeks> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<stumar> <nicomachus> Are you saying that I need to take something out of that?
<OerHeks> kasd, it is optional ( = not installed standard)
<kasd>  Why is gksu no longer installed by default?
<OerHeks> kasd, that has been policy for some time now.
<kisb> uddane, its friendly
<OerHeks> !info gksu trusty
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Hesulan> uddane: nvidia is notorious for being not-linux-friendly, but I *think* I read somewhere that it 16.04 works on it, not sure about the server version
<kasd> OerHeks: Now, how make me script works? kkk
<OerHeks> kasd, install it?
<kasd> OerHeks: 300 machines? kkk
<OerHeks> kasd, so?
<kasd> OerHeks: kkkk
<kasd> OerHeks: okay bro
<lyze> Hesulan, running nvidia drivers w/o problems here on 16.04
<OerHeks> if one installs 300 machines, one must have heard of landscape
<uddane> Hesulan: I've been fighting with FreeBSD for about 2 months trying to get the driver installed.. pretty much just need a server that can run a few tasks on my LAN...
<Hesulan> I guess I should rephrase: nvidia is notorious for being not-open-source-friendly... apparently their proprietary *nix drivers are pretty good though
<kasd> if [ "`id -u`" != "0" ] ; then gksudo $0
<kasd> OerHeks: alternative front-end ?
<OerHeks> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<uddane> Hesulan: ok, now I'm wondering if I should stop trying to install the Freebsd package and just download and unroll
<nicomachus> !info dsh | kasd this in addition to landscape
<ubottu> kasd this in addition to landscape: dsh (source: dsh): dancer's shell, or distributed shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.10-1.1 (xenial), package size 22 kB, installed size 142 kB
<Baos> Still trying to figure out why an upgrade left me with no nivida driver
<kasd> nicomachus: pay for that...
<Baos> xenial from 3 days ago to xenial now
<kltrg> I’m trying to set up VNC on a computer I can only access via SSH. I’m using x11vnc but the connection fails. I suspect the X server not running (correctly) on the distant computer since it used to be a Ubuntu Server. I installed gnome and xinit and ran startx. How can I check if the X server is indeed up and running?
<kasd> nicomachus: version for free?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hello
<compdoc> kltrg, which gnome? not all are compatible with vnc or xrdp or x2go
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm trying to make a live disk.  I want to check the iso.. i'm using sha256sum.exe for windows but i'm getting a different hash
<kltrg> gnome-session-fallback on Ubuntu 12.04
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> probably not doing it right
<uddane> OK I'm on 14.04 waiting for July to upgrade to 16.04 -- why am I being prompted to download updates off a 16.04 CD? errors out every time, even when I put the CD in the drive (I have already upgraded my laptop, that's why I have a CD)
<nicomachus> uddane: just remove that source from your source listings.
<teward> ^ that
<teward> uddane: when the CD is inserted, the system checks to see what's on it briefly to try and ID the type of disk
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hey teward :D
<uddane> nicomachus: ok, I'll wear the dunce hat... it never occured to me
<teward> uddane: if it contains packages then it will prompt if you want to use it
<teward> as a package repo
<hnm> hi!
<uddane> teward: that's what I thought too...
<teward> uddane: so either remove it from your source lists, which you can do if it's in your sources list, or ignore the notice about it containing packages
<iLembus> sometimes i can delete files using the ESC keys
<iLembus> sometimes i cant
<uddane> teward: but it till errors out, so I'll just remove the source
<iLembus> when i can do it it shows "Move to trash" in the context menu ; when unavailable it just sais "Delete"
<iLembus> is this expected ubuntu behaviour?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> can someone help me check this ubuntu iso?  I'd appreiate it :D
<iLembus> when ESC key doesnt work other global hotkeys also stop working (i. e. Amarok music player)
<teward> uddane: yeah remove the source, and hit "no" or "cancel" for the popups in the future
<kltrg> compdoc, But even if gnome-session-fallback wasn’t compatible with VNC, would it matter? Doesn’t it fail prior to the desktop environment? "x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue."
<nicomachus> kltrg: perhaps because the display should be named "0" not ":0"? or am I falling for this trick twice today?
<antiPoP> ducasse, no luck
<uddane> Thanks guys... updated like a champ!
<kltrg> nicomachus, I ran the x11vnc command with -display 0 (instead of -display :0) and the result is the same. How can I check the X server is running and on which display?
<ducasse> antiPoP: if you upgraded from 14.04 then you probably broke your install.
<ducasse> ktosiek: ps ax | grep Xorg
<antiPoP> ducasse, from 15.10, but I just hax xubuntu-base, not the full desktop
<ducasse> antiPoP: well, your system sounds broken to me. you could try to reinstall xubuntu-core.
<nicomachus> kltrg: sorry, I can't help beyond that. I just use ssh with the -X option if I need a graphical display.
<kltrg> nicomachus, Thanks nevertheless.
<kltrg> Is someone here to help with checking if I got the installation of X on Ubuntu Server right?
<rantic> huh?\
<OerHeks> kltrg, ps -ef | grep X   and look for a process just named "X" / or run "xdpyinfo" and see if it returns an zero
<antiPoP> ducasse, how do I reinstall xubuntu minimal
<antiPoP> ?
<Kubius> Hello
<rantic> kltrg: I'm late to the party but during the installation did you consult https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI ?
<ducasse> antiPoP: apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-core
<antiPoP> that onlu reisntall a package
<OerHeks> some make funny lines > pidof X && echo "yup X server is running"
<Kubius> I'm having a somewhat hard to find issue
<rantic> kltrg: I guess the only 2 packages you'd want are xorg and xauth
<Kubius> [   22.521156] dell_smm_hwmon: unable to get SMM Dell signature
<antiPoP> in tasksel there is a metapackage, xubuntu-minimal-install
<Kubius> every time I start up, that message pops up
<Kubius> from what I've read I think that means the system is unable to control the fans
<kltrg> OerHeks, ps doen’t give me an Y process and xdpyinfo gives me "xdpyinfo:  unable to open display ""."
<Kubius> I'm trying to get this machine error-free before the weekend, and I have no idea how to resolve the issue
<ducasse> kltrg: ps ax | grep Xorg
<antiPoP> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-core^
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  pidof shows the same as pgrep
<kltrg> ducasse,  3110 pts/2    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto Xorg
<ducasse> kltrg: then X isn't running.
<kltrg> ducasse, How can I start it? startx doesn’t give me error messages
<ducasse> kltrg: errors would probably be in the X log file.
<genii> Kubius: Can you manually load the module with: sudo modprobe dell_smm_hwmon force=1   ..after it's booted?
<genii> work, afk
<kltrg> Oh! I just found this process in ps "root      3939  3938  4 19:17 tty7     00:00:00 /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp :0 -auth /tmp/serverauth.M6bJEx1khc" Is this the X process you were looking for?
<ducasse> kltrg: yes, that's an X server.
<Kubius> genii: Ran command, [  516.289372] dell_smm_hwmon: unable to get SMM Dell signature
<kltrg> ducasse, I can’t find suspicious entries in the Xorg log file.
<ducasse> kltrg: why do you need X locally on a server when you can run X programs over SSH?
<kltrg> ducasse, I’d like to install a desktop environment on that server and access it via the network.
<kltrg> Here is my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/TkgpAYAh
<genii> Kubius: Looks like thats a sub-module of i8k module. Try loading that one with the force=1
<ducasse> kltrg: your funeral ;) you can set up lightdm to start X and a VNC server for you, you know. that way you log in over the LAN via VNC.
<Kubius> genii: tried "sudo modprobe i8k force=1", tried finding i8k in dmesg, nothing showed up
<kltrg> ducasse, Sorry but I don’t understand. VNC is new to me. What would be your approach?
<kltrg> ducasse, Sorry, I have to leave quickly. Can I come back to you? Are you here frequently?
<ducasse> kltrg: set up lightdm as I said. if you hang on I can look for an example file I used to use.
<qwtq> hola'
<ducasse> kltrg: I'll be here a couple of hours now and again tomorrow.
<kltrg> ducasse, Great. Let’s talk again then. I really appreciate your help.
<ducasse> kltrg: I'll look for my example file for you.
<qwtq> alguien que hable español?
<kltrg> Thanks. Bye.
<qwtq> help?
<nacc> !ask | qwtq
<ubottu> qwtq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> cd -
<genii> Kubius: Does: lsmod | grep i8k   ...show a result?
<Kubius> No
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is quite busy today :-/
<OerHeks> no apologies needed, genii, we are glad you have work :-)
<therealtbe> is there a way to limit my upload speed?
<ducasse> therealtbe: tc ?
<iLembus> Sometimes i can delete files using the ESC keys and sometimes i cant
<iLembus> when i can do it it shows "Move to trash" in the context menu ; when unavailable it just sais "Delete".
<iLembus> Is this expected ubuntu behaviour?
<iLembus> ESC key doesn't work other global hotkeys also stop working (i. e. Amarok music player)
<iLembus> yea ok it seems to be a problem with trash folder owner
<iLembus> i'll just chown that thing to me
<genii> Kubius: Looks like bug 1509578
<ubottu> bug 1509578 in Ubuntu "Unable to load Dell SMM Signature" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509578
<Kubius> genii: so I'm pretty much just screwed?
<genii> Kubius: Your system does boot though, yes?
<Kubius> Yes, it does
<Kubius> I just don't know it has any ability to throttle up its fans in response to thermals
<Kubius> or... even check the thermals
<Kubius> and I'm concerned about this because I'm supposed to be giving this box to someone else soon
<Kubius> who is only just apt enough to use Linux
<genii> Kubius: Looks like there's also a few bugs against the i8k module filed at kernel.org, so a deeper issue seems to be at work here across different linux
<Kubius> mmk
<genii> Kubius: For instance, https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100121
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 100121 in Hardware Monitoring "CPU fan speed going up and down (Intel Core i7 870)" [Low,Needinfo]
<Kubius> I repasted the CPU recently, so hopefully it'll do OK despite the lack of fan throttle control
<Kubius> well
<Kubius> I'ma shove off
<Kubius> bye
<ipatrol> I'm trying to get the printing functions on a Canon PIXMA MG6300 to work
<ipatrol> On 64 bit xenial
<VickyAlee> hey all
<rfleming> Hey VickyAlee
<chromesettings> join
<deus_> hi guys. got a little problem and maybe the united penguin force can help me
<deus_> got myself a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 install. I have a High DPI monitor so i wanted to have a greater mouse sensitivity
<deus_> sadly i cant find that in the system settings.
<deus_> under "mouse/touchpad" it only has the bar for double click speed
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<deus_> anyone knows whats up with that ?
<mcphail> deus_: that's a known bug which doesn't seem to get any love
<mcphail> deus_: as a workaround, install the lxinput package, open the lxinput app and adjust the sliders
<deus_> mcphail, so how can i get this changed ?
<mcphail> deus_: there is a bug report somewhere. Think it is upstream in GNOME
<deus_> ah thx man! will try it and get back to you
<ducasse> deus_: or just use xset.
<ipatrol> mcphail: upstream GNOME bug == teeth pulling exercise
<mcphail> ipatrol: I suspect you're correct
<kristian_on_linu> I use kernel 4.6.0-rc5 on Ubuntu 14.04.4 because I had some wifi issues
<kristian_on_linu> this seems to fix the wifi, but I got a login loop so I installed LXDM ... I can now log in, but I don't really get a desktop, just a mouse pointer
<deus_> mcphail, ducasse thx guys! helped out! does that little program now appear in the system settings or do i have to start it over terminal?
<kristian_on_linu> how can I make LXDM start the default Ubuntu desktop (Unity?)?
<deniljoseph> i cant install kde connect here is the error log http://pastebin.com/dJ5sNFQy
<mcphail> deus_: your settings will persist across reboots, but you have to launch it again if you suspend/resume
<ipatrol> kristian_on_linu: LXDM and Unity are two seperate DEs
<nacc> deniljoseph: what version of ubuntu?
<deniljoseph> 14.04
<ipatrol> you pick one or the other, not one launches the other
<deniljoseph> nacc
<deus_> well that sucks...
<deus_> so every time i shut down my pc i have to reset those settings? or only if i lock it down?
<nacc> deniljoseph: are you using any PPAs?
<ipatrol> deus_: unless you write a systemd script to launch it
<ducasse> ipatrol: lxdm is a display manager, so that's wrong.
<mcphail> deus_: shut down/reboot is fine. Suspend/resume and your settings will be temporarily forgotten
<deniljoseph> whats that nacc
<kristian_on_linu> ipatrol, no ... LXD*E* and Unity are ...
<kristian_on_linu> LXDM is just the login manager, afaik
<ipatrol> ducasse: I don't think lxdm is compatible with GTK/Unity though
<ipatrol> kristian_on_linu: no, ldm is the login manager
<deus_> ah ok.. well good that i dont suspend my main machien then ^^ but seriously.. how is THAt a bug that isnt a main priority? i can imagine new users instantly jmping ship because of something so basic being not there
<nacc> !ppa | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mcphail> deus_: tell me about it
<kristian_on_linu> ipatrol, login managers are/should be independent of DEs
<ducasse> ipatrol: why on earth not? it just launches the X session.
<deniljoseph> i dnt think so
<ipatrol> kristian_on_linu: should be, not that they are
<kristian_on_linu> lxdm is, as far as I can see
<deniljoseph> nah i m not using any of these @ nacc
<deus_> mcphail, ducasse thx again guys. at least i can now play "enter the gungeon" competentely ^^
<kristian_on_linu> so the question is, how do I make it start Unity?
<mcphail> deus_: problem is, most mice (and most of the GNOME devs' mice) are correctly detected and bring up the sensitivity settings. We are the unlucky few
<deus_> mcphail really? its a roccat mouse 0o i thought those would have some of the best support
<deniljoseph> nacc any solution
<ipatrol> deus_: support is generally proportional to how many *developers* use a particular piece of hardware
<ducasse> kristian_on_linu: I think you can specify the default session to start in ~/.Xsession or something similar
<kyle__> So, anyone know how to get the modules for the other cpu-speed-governors on ubuntu 16.04?  Is my only choice to build them myself?
<ipatrol> roccat is a gaming mouse, if I understand correctly.
<deniljoseph> any one plz help i cnt install kde connect on my ubuntu 14.05 here is the error http://pastebin.com/dJ5sNFQy
<nomoney4me_> hi all
<deus_> mcphail, ipatrol yeah... thats one of the major backsides of developement that doesnt actually "sell" a product. say what you want about FOSS, but if the devs dont actually follow the philosophy to the letter.. it can become pretty sloppy in some areas =(
<mcphail> deus_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1132063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132063 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Mouse settings missing from Mouse & Touchpad dialog" [High,In progress]
<deus_> i think i already stumpled across that report in a google search
<nacc> deniljoseph: i just spun up a lxc container with trusty and kdeconnect seems to be installing fine
<deus_> wasnt it from 2015 ?
<nacc> deniljoseph: are you running stock ubuntu or one of the derivatives?
<ipatrol> deus_: Red Hat does in fact sell a product, and support is their bread and butter, but unless you purchase support from Canonical, you're not going to get that
<mcphail> deus_: 2013
<deus_> ah yeah just looked
<michaelrose> so will 16.04 or 16.10 support installing directly to zfs?
<nacc> michaelrose: not 16.04
<nacc> michaelrose: i assume "installing directly" you mean as the root fs
<michaelrose> nacc, yes
<nacc> michaelrose: i don't think anything has been declared as to 16.10
<deus_> i kinda thought its already been put to sleep since there was no comment younger than 2013. but i am not knowledgeable enough on the bug-patching process in gnome/unity
<tgm4883> I don't think grub supports booting from ZFS does it?
<nacc> tgm4883: i think it does actually
<EriC^^> me too
<nacc> tgm4883: well, not sure if ubuntu's does, but there is some guidelines online for doing it
<EriC^^> it does for btrfs i think
<michaelrose> I have a zfs root, ext boot
<nacc> it's just not supported by ubuntu
<ipatrol> deus_: latest comment was last week
<mcphail> deus_: it is marked as "in progress". Might be worth poking the assigned dev
<michaelrose> I think its now possible to have a zfs boot now too
<nacc> tgm4883: but i really don't know
<deus_> ipatrol, 0o really? mom maybe i oversaw that
<mcphail> "You can always get me on IRC. Just highlight me and I'll usually see it. I will also respond to emails."
<gumbo> so
<gumbo> how do i make a partition  larger
<gumbo> im on ubuntu 14.04 ive read some things but its still unclear
<deus_> ipatrol, mcphail OH! the comments are in descending order! dont see that oiften 0o
<mcphail> deus_: best way. Top posting is evil
<ipatrol> deus_: that's typical for bugtrackers
<CarlFK> how can I install this package, but use the ubuntu repos for the dependencies, https://packages.debian.org/sid/voctomix-core
<ducasse> gumbo: backup first, then boot from a CD or USB and use gparted.
<deus_> ipatrol, mcphail well again im not that experienced with that progress ^^ and its still pretty uncommon. so a noob like me might get confused ^^
<ipatrol> and imageboards, and forums, and mailing lists, and pretty much everything else that isn't Reddit
<gumbo> alright=/
<ducasse> CarlFK: gdebi
<buntunoob> Anyone knows of a terminal that will log everything you write to it?
<CarlFK> ducasse:  ive heard of that.  do I need to wget or will it take http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/v/voctomix/voctomix-core_0.3.1-1_all.deb
<gumbo> that seems more like a personal keylogger buntunoob
<ipatrol> buntunoob: ~/.bash_history
<gumbo> ^
<ducasse> CarlFK: you need to wget it.
<buntunoob> gumbo, going through training, I'd like to have a way to go back to the shit I write.
<deus_> ipatrol, mcphail well once again thank you guys! you helped me out a lot
<nacc> CarlFK: dont' do that.
<deus_> ipatrol, mcphail cya
<CarlFK> lol
<nacc> CarlFK: as in, don't install random debian .debs
<mcphail> deus_: generally, sensible tech people post at the bottom of lists/emails. Allows you to keep reading things in correct order
<buntunoob> ipatrol, tried that. Issue is that it takes me to the history of the machine I'm SSHed to :(
<gumbo> you could do this
<kyle__> CarlFK: The number of places I see curl <some random url>|sudo scares me.
<ducasse> buntunoob: script
<gumbo> like history >> file
<michaelrose> basically latest version in funtoo which is 2.02-beta3 can support an exclusively zfs system so logically its feasible on ubuntu as well too bad its not supported in the installer because you lose a good bit of the benefit of zfs if you can't use it for your root fs
<ipatrol> kyle__: https://curlpipesh.tumblr.com/
<CarlFK> um.. i'm not sure this qualifies as random.   I kinda helped package it: http://layer-acht.org/thinking/blog/20160428-voctomix/
<nacc> CarlFK: no, i mean if it's not pacakged for Ubuntu, then .... don't install a Debian .deb
<nacc> mixing versions is not a good idea
<nacc> CarlFK: fine, random was a poor choice of words, "arbitrary"
<nacc> michaelrose: no, the point of zfs on ubuntu is primarily for data-storage, particular for lxc/lxd
<buntunoob> ducasse, do I need to run 'script' only once, or does it have to be done in each individual terminal instance (tab), and each machine I SSH to^
<michaelrose> really depends on your use case doesn't it?
<ipatrol> kyle__: unfortunately, the reason why people do it is because in the absence of a single package manager, it's a very portable way to distribute software
<CarlFK> nacc: not installing it is a worse idea.
<tgm4883> Snaps!
<ducasse> buntunoob: in each tab/terminal instance
<nacc> tgm4883: :)
<michaelrose> someone should make a very basic cli zfs installer wouldn't be terribly hard
<nacc> michaelrose: there are online guides for how to do it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> help, i'm getting a different hash on my ubuntu iso than from their site.
<nacc> michaelrose: just not supported
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> any ideas why?
<rfleming> BrAsS_mOnKeY, bad download
<michaelrose> yep it would be super easy to turn a guide into a basic shell script
<buntunoob> ducasse, gneh. Thanks!
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: your download is broken. I'd feed it into a torrent and have that fix it
<tgm4883> or zsync
<kyle__> ipatrol: Yeah, but it's almost half-way acceptible for a dev box, but people suggest installing things to production that way.
<kyle__> And it makes me cry.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY>  tgm4883, how?
<ipatrol> michaelrose: which, again, goes back to the curl-pipe-sh problem
<nacc> michaelrose: let me just say installers aren't shell scripts :)
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: which ISO is it
<rfleming> nacc, they can be :)
<michaelrose> but shell scripts can be installers
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 16.04
<ipatrol> the thing about using a guide as opposed to an installer script, is that the end user knows, sees, and verifies each stage of the process
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: are you currently on ubuntu?
<CarlFK> what happened to the bash helper that would tell me what package something was in?  now I just get -bash: gdebi: command not found
<nacc> rfleming: heh, ok, you got me. ubuntu's installer is not a shell script :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> win 10
<ipatrol> it's time consuming and inconvenient, but it's secure as long as you have somewhat of an idea of what those commands do
<michaelrose> CarlFK, you can do that with apt I thought
<nacc> michaelrose: so, what i was trying to say earlier, was that hte "supported" use-case of zfs for ubuntu 16.04 is datastore. You can of ocurse do whatever you want ... but support isn't present :)
<michaelrose> nacc, makes sense
<nacc> CarlFK: command-not-found, iirc
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: is the iso AMD64?
<ducasse> CarlFK: I think it's called command-not-found. gdebi is in gdebi-core
<rfleming> nacc, that's true
<nacc> michaelrose: and hopefully as time goes on, things will get added for zfs
<michaelrose> on another topic has any other distro not ubuntu based indicated they intent to support snappy?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ye
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ss
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> looks like sexting :D
<rfleming> michaelrose, oracle has made (literally) billions on zfs, I think it's pretty good already :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: ok, then so you'll need to grab whatever torrent software you trust in windows 10, then grab the torrent file from http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent then open the torrent software, and the torrent file and "save" it in the same location as your broken ISO file. It should  (if it's decent torrent software)
<tgm4883> check what is downloaded already and redlownload the broken parts
<CarlFK> Setting up command-not-found (0.3ubuntu16.04) ...  ; juser@cnt3:/etc/voctomix$ gdebi ; -bash: gdebi: command not found
<tgm4883> usually, i'd just use zsync, but IDK if there is a windows way to do that
<michaelrose> rfleming, yep its great
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i did resume on a broswer download
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but it pieced it back together
<rfleming> BrAsS_mOnKeY, whatever works for you
<michaelrose> CarlFK, what you are looking for is apt-file
<ipatrol> kyle__: to a point, running any software you found off the internet is insecure. Much of the security of Linux comes from package managers being a sort of walled garden.
<ducasse> CarlFK: you need to re-parse the bash startup scripts
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: a browser download doesn't checksum the file.
<ducasse> CarlFK: or just log out and in again
<michaelrose> apt-file update to update its database, then apt-file find somefile
<rfleming> BrAsS_mOnKeY, you may need to re-download the image, or use a bit torrent client, if the browser download keeps failing
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i downloaded the is iso from ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> \o/ The program 'gdebi' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install gdebi-core
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: so?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> this internet connection is so slow.. itd take too long.  Id rather try to torrent software.
<ipatrol> otherwise you could get any id10t to run an installer script under sudo that is then free to put in a rootkit
<nacc> michaelrose: two different things; apt-file will let you query the database of pacakge contents; command-not-found is a shell extension (sort of) that will try to lookup in the cnf database when a command is not found and tell you what pakcage provides the command
<rfleming> BrAsS_mOnKeY, if you think that is best, then go ahead.
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: yes, torrent is the better way to get it
<michaelrose> both useful
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'll try utorrent
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> something about torrents make me suspicious. lol
<tgm4883> the only way a browser download is useful is if your network blocks torrents
<michaelrose> ipatrol, there always ends up being a tradeoff between degrees of security and convenience
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> something about torrents that seems suspicious, rater.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> rather*
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: no reason to be suspicious of torrents if you get the .torrent file from a trusted source
<michaelrose> BrAsS_mOnKeY, only to the uninitiated torrents are heavily used to distribute free software
<ipatrol> michaelrose: always
<tgm4883> For linux ISOs, IMHO   zsync > torrent > direct download
<michaelrose> it fits in very well with open source software because you are helping distribute the software you are benefiting from
<michaelrose> its a very basic simple way you can give back a little
<ipatrol> tgm4883: zsync is only better than torrents if you already have an older ISO
<squinty> BrAsS_mOnKeY, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<nvms> didn't know about zync.. very nice
<tgm4883> ipatrol: you mean you don't have a cron job that zync's the latest daily :)
<nvms> zsync*
<deniljoseph> naac i m running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<ipatrol> tgm4883: no...
<deniljoseph> nacc
<nacc> deniljoseph: did you manually install any packages or anything?
<deniljoseph> i m running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<deniljoseph> i installed the bcm drivers
<michaelrose> I always end up running a combination of distro provided software, software provided by alternative repo, software installed via language specific package managers eg pip and app provided addon system eg vim plugins and firefox addons, and a small ammount of stuff built by me
<deniljoseph> nacc thts all i installed from the iso
<michaelrose> if you think about it the ultimate attack surface is enormous
<deniljoseph> and installed everything else from the app store
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why I get a blank black screen for minutes until the login screen appears when using nvidia?   lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226354/   x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226364/   x-0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226370/
<Yamikan> ce génocide
<BurntToast> Q: I have a remote machine whose HD has gone read only (cant sudo or su root).  Any thoughts on rebooting it without either?  I wonder be able to physically power cycle it for a few days.
<nacc> deniljoseph: hrm, can you run `apt-get install kdeconnect libqca2 libc6 libkcmutils4 libkdecore5 libkdeui5 libkio5 libqjson0 libqt4-dbus libqt4-declarative libqt4-network libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libstdc++6` and do not say 'yes', but pastebin the output?
<deniljoseph> nacc any idea
<deniljoseph> k lemme run
<nacc> deniljoseph: basically, i'm trying to tell apt to forcibly install the conflicting pacakges, and see what is actually conflicting
<nacc> deniljoseph: apt won't recursively tell us by itself, unofrtunately
<nacc> deniljoseph: but almost certainly it's something below it that's conflicting
<deniljoseph> nacc here is the log
<deniljoseph> http://pastebin.com/Uf9enxA1
<deniljoseph> nacc
<administrador> Hi. Has anyone succesfully instaled AMD's GPUPRO Beta drivers ? i can only get  so far: http://pastebin.com/xeDw3W7L Any idea on how to solve this? I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits
<spupy> hi, does the ubuntu live CD include gparted? if not, can I install it while running the live cd? (well, usb, actually)
<nacc> deniljoseph: ok, add 'kde-runtime' to the list
<lyze> spupy, Don't know. Yes you can
<tgm4883> spupy: no it doesn't, but yes you can
<spupy> lyze, tgm4883: thanks for the answers!
<lyze> spupy, if you boot into "try ubuntu" mode and not into "install mode" then you can use the terminal as usual (sudo apt-get install gparted) to install it c:
<squinty> spupy,  usually includes gparted  don't really see why it would be excluded from the current release
<squinty> spupy,  gparted is not part of the default full install though, so if you need it after installing then you will need to install gparted (using apt, apt-get etc)
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why I get a blank black screen for minutes until the login screen appears when using nvidia?   lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226354/   x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226364/   x-0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226370/
<deniljoseph> nacc
<squinty> rubiksmomo, Start a reboot and hold down the Shift key. Press the e key on getting the GRUB bootloader. Using arrow keys navigate to and delete quiet and splash. Press Ctrl and X at the same time to continue booting   that will give a test display of the boot up and you might be able to see where it is hanging then
<deniljoseph> nacc
<deniljoseph> http://pastebin.com/kGpf1bQQ
<deniljoseph> more errors again
<deniljoseph> :|
<rubiksmomo> squinty, I have empty command line in grub file. Still just blank/black screen for 10-30min on every boot
<arun_> Hello guys, please help me connect my bluetooth headset with my PC. I am able to connect but its not wokring
<deniljoseph> nacc i gtg will look into this tomorrow bye tx for the help anyway :)
<antiPoP> ducasse I fixed it thanks
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: 'systemd-analyze blame' will show you what startup tasks takes a long time
<ducasse> antiPoP: good, you're welcome :)
<squinty> rubiksmomo,  maybe look for long time gaps in dmesg then.  dmesg | less  to page through it
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, systemd-analyze: command not found. Running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64bit
<rubiksmomo> squinty, Where's the time?
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: oh, sorry, then. only available for >=15.04
<squinty> rubiksmomo, 14.04 does run systemd
<squinty> doesn't
<squinty> rubiksmomo, on the far left
<rubiksmomo> squinty,  dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16244618/
<squinty> rubiksmomo,  sorry but I don't have the time right to be wading through dmesg
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: looks like network configuration takes all that time
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, Yes indeed. I have to wait for a long time for it to connect to my WiFi hotspot (which isn't always on)
<Skizu> I'm getting 404 when trying to install mailutils
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: well, you could set it up to not automatically start the network on boot.
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, OK, how? And how do I start the network then?
<Jordan_U> Skizu: Try running "sudo apt update" then try "sudo apt install package" again.
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: you using network manager?
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, I don't know. It connects automatically when it finds my WiFi hotspot (with delay up to 15min or so)
<Skizu> Jordan_U: Thank you and wish me luck
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have trouble installing mysql-server... it keeps aborting
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: click the network manager applet, select edit connections, select your network id, general, uncheck automatically connect.
<hyper_ch> https://paste.simplylinux.ch/view/8f5e9b3c
<hyper_ch> also, why is the terminal in german when I have set the language to english
<Skizu> Jordan_U: I have a simple webbox, need to send emails such as new user and such, not a dev ops guy really, but been thrown this job
<Skizu> Would you be able to point me in the right direction
<EriC^^> hyper_ch: did you log out and back in?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok i downloaded utorrent
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, OK. So now the login screen should appear right away and I have to connect WiFi manually?
<hyper_ch> EriC^^: no, but why did the terminal get german in the first place
<EriC^^> maybe you installed with german locale?
<hyper_ch> I did, but selected en_US.utf8 as default
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: it should, yes, and you need to connect manually.
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, I'll try it. Thanks.
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: np. hope it works, I never use network manager myself.
<arunpyasi> Hello guys, please help me connect my bluetooth headset with my PC. I am able to connect but its not wokring
<ducasse> arunpyasi: is the package pulseaudio-module-bluetooth installed?
<Rubiksmomo> There is still a long delay before the login screen appears, even I disabled WiFi autoconnect
<Skizu> Rubiksmomo: That's due to network resolution
<Skizu> Aka trying to resolve a network, the delay is the time out
<arunpyasi> ducasse: yes, its installed already
<Rubiksmomo> It has a 15min timeout?
<Rubiksmomo> Or so
<Rubiksmomo> Any idea how to avoid the 10-30min delay till the login screen appears when using nvidia?
<ducasse> arunpyasi: maybe it's not loaded, or you need to enable the bluetooth output device with pavucontrol.
<chrisml> how do i purge and remove the apt repo as in 4th para - https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media ?
<nick_name_123451> Is there an automated way to install windows after Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> nick_name_123451, no.
<arunpyasi> ducasse: I can see the bluetooth device there but it doesn't work
<OerHeks> nick_name_123451, we suggest strongly to install windows first.
<nick_name_123451> OerHeks, I already have a computer with an ubuntu install
<squinty> chrisml,  should be able to use the purge command listed at the very bottom of that page
<ducasse> arunpyasi: is it muted? that's the last suggestion i've got, sorry. try google.
<chrisml> ducasse thank you. then apt-get update?
<chrisml> sorry squinty not ducasse ;D
<rajiv_> what is the command for completely remove a program?
<squinty> chrisml,  yes run update after
<chrisml> squinty ta
<squinty> rajiv_,  sudo apt purge <package name>
<OerHeks> nick_name_123451, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Install_Ubuntu_after_Windows
<Skizu> Urg why can't I send mail god damn i
<rajiv_> squinty: thank you.
<OerHeks> !language | Skizu no need for that.
<ubottu> Skizu no need for that.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<squinty> rajiv_,  check your home directory for left over files and use your file manager to delete them.  ie  .<package name>
<Skizu> I cry all the time
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> well.. i did the torrent thing but it still has the same sha256sum hash
 * Skizu it was at this moment he knew... sending a mail is damn hard
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: did you say you were doing this under windows? if so, where did you get the checksum tool? could be bogus.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> online sha256sum.exe
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think its legit because windows has built in program and it said the same thing
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> certutil -hashfile (file)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and it gives same hash so it must be correct
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: which image is this, and what checksum do you get?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> 4bcec83ef856c50c6866f3b0f3942e011104b5ecc6d955d1e7061faff86070d4 *ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Dumle29> anyone with some linux CAD experience? I'm in need of a program that can take a step file, and export it to dxf, with some specific settings.  DXF R14, lines arcs lwpolylines, and mm units.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: that's what I get also.
<SonikkuAmerica> BrAsS_mOnKeY, ducasse - what mirror?
<Dumle29> I've yet to find some cad I can get to settings like that
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: And whats the issue with that file?
<ducasse> SonikkuAmerica: I grabbed mine from releases.ubuntu.com, no idea what that resolved to.
<SonikkuAmerica> ducasse: nvm, I was looking at MD5.
<SonikkuAmerica> SHA256 is correct.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> well.. im getting a different has from their site sha256sum
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hash*
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but apparently mine is good :)
<rajiv_> Is it necessary to restart the computer after completely removed a package by using the command "sudo apt purge <package name>?
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: the file should be good, where on the site did you get the other hash?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: "their site"  <-- what "site" is this?  Are we talking about the hash sums on releases.ubuntu.com, or the hash sum generated by the tool you used online?
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: looks good to me...
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ubuntu, teward
<lyze> rajiv_, normally not
 * BrAsS_mOnKeY tases teward :D
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i'm getting fcb989c06b1631e621e02bd060c732baa22db319dc4eba88a22cd821cca31825 *sha256sums
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: why are you trying to sha256sum the hash sums file
<rajiv_> lyze: How would i know if i need a restart after doing that?
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: your output there shows the hash sum of the sha256sums file - NOT the ISO
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: what tool are you using to generate that sum?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> two
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> sha256sum.exe for windows and Certutil (built into windows)  Both give that hash
<lyze> rajiv_, totally depends on the package. but if it's some small packages, apache2 or something more smaller then. you don't need to do a thing there. If it's for example something gui related, graphics card drivers. then you'd need to restart the x server... or simply restart the computer then c:
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: but that's the hash for the wrong file :)
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you're checking the hashes on the wrong file
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you need to generate a hash sum for the ISO
<teward> NOT the 'sha256sums' file
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Well... i thought i did
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: what's the exact command you use to hash the file?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> certutil -hashfile (file) sha256
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: well if that's the command, you aren't hashing anything really. I'm thinking you need to replace "file" with the filename of the ISO
<rubiksmomo> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64bit on HP Omen with GeForce GTX 960M + Intel. Any idea why I get a blank black screen for 10-30min until the login screen appears when using nvidia? Also takes ages for Ubuntu to detect&connect to my WiFi hotspot.  lightdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226354/   x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226364/   x-0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16226370/   dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16244618/
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and for the iso, sha256sum ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ad it gives the same hash that you have
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and*
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: rely on sha256sum and not certutil
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: can you screenshot the output of that command?
<tgm4883> I'm confused as to what you are saying
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  what are you struggling with?
<teward> tgm4883: MonkeyDust: he's getting different output of hash sums - sha256sum.exe shows correct, certutil shows wrong.
<teward> but he's not using it right i believe
<teward> for certutil
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, matching the sha256sum from the ubuntu site with the iso sha256sum
<tgm4883> teward: so sha256sum.exe shows the same hash as what's on the website?
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  why is that important? are you experiencing issues?
<teward> tgm4883: according to BrAsS_mOnKeY, yes
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> teward, no sha256sum.exe and certutil so the same hash that is correct with tgm4883.
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Nother thought. From grub how long does it take to boot to terminal . And once in terminal .. start the GUI . errors reportd ? how long to GUI ?
<tgm4883> ...
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you need to be more clear.
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I want to see a screenshot
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but not with downloaded sha256sum from ubuntu.com
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MonkeyDust, wanting to burn a live disk.
<Nitrigaur> I'm using two monitors. Can I tie a monitor setup (1 or 2 monitors active) to different user profiles?
<Nitrigaur> Using Ubuntu 14.04
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> no\
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> different
<bekks> Nitrigaur: No.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you were comparing the hash of the checksum file to the hash of the iso.
<nuno_nunes> Nitrigaur, ubuntu 14.04 is not supported
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> certutil, sha256sum.exe show what tgm4883 has but different from the site when I use command sha256sum (iso)
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, seconds, I don't see any errors. It just asks for the encryption key and after couple seconds I hear the login sound. Then after 10-30min when I press some button the login screen appears.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, yes.
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I'm done helping until I see a screenshot
<bekks> Nitrigaur: 14.04 is supported until 2019.
<tgm4883> bekks: I think you mjean nuno_nunes
<rajiv_> someone please tell me the names of some decent download managers for ubuntu.
<bekks> tgm4883: indeed.
<Nitrigaur> Indeed it is :-)
<bekks> rajiv_: wget
<tgm4883> rajiv_: bittorrent
<rajiv_> bekks: some gui based
<tgm4883> firefox
<bekks> rajiv_: start a terminal, run wget :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> tgm4883, i dont know how to save pic
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lol
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> lemme try to find paint on here
<rajiv_> gekks:gui based like IDM
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: use the built in screenshot utility?
<bekks> rajiv_: I have no clue what IDM is.
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: and copy and paste it to http://imgur.com/
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Ouch, again "
<tgm4883> or whereever
<bekks> rajiv_: Maybe you get used to the concept that Linux doesnt need download managers, as windows does.
<Nitrigaur> Let me phrase my question a bit differently: Is it possible to switch between monitor profiles using a bash script? I'm using the proprietary driver of nVidia
<rajiv_> bekks: internet download manager
<tgm4883> Nitrigaur: what do you mean, "monitor profiles"
<EriC^^> rajiv_: uget is what you wan
<Bashing-om>  rubiksmomo "" encryption key " . I do know know what to expect in such an environment .
<Nitrigaur> tgm4883, I mean different setups, as in 1 or 2 monitors active.
<EriC^^> *want, also download aria2 as it can be integrated with uget for multithreading when it's needed
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY:
<ducasse> Nitrigaur: xrandr, maybe?
<OerHeks> filezilla has got a nice GUI
<MonkeyDust> Nitrigaur  maybe with 'xdotool'
<EriC^^> rajiv_: also if you're using firefox install the flashgot addon so you can choose to use aria2c when clicking links or uget maybe
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, I'd imagine it's same as unencrypted once decrypted. I don't think the issue is encryption related as I do hear the login sound and all.
<MonkeyDust> Nitrigaur  with it, you can program key presses
<Nitrigaur> MonkeyDust, ah, interesting... Yes, I can see how to may work. Thank you for the suggestion!
<MonkeyDust> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate (generate) X11 keyboard/mouse input events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20150503.1-2 (xenial), package size 39 kB, installed size 114 kB
<Nitrigaur> to => that
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> http://imgur.com/ge9xBvO
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, is this still your issue? rubiksmomo_>	Is it a problem that my nvidia-settings is version 364.15 but my nvidia is 361.42?
<OerHeks> (from yesterday)
<ducasse> Nitrigaur: try xrandr too, should be easier to script
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, Not sure if it's related to these delays with login screen and WiFi.
<Nitrigaur> ducasse, unfortunately xrandr is not supported by the poprietary drivers of nVidia, otherwise it would be a splendid choice.
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, could well be, yes
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, Any idea how to solve it?
<OerHeks> install the propper nvidiasettings, and remove the old one.
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you didn't use the command right
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: or you have a bad ISO.
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I just torrented the ISO from releases.ubuntu.com on my Windows 10 machine.
<reisio> well, nvidia's proprietary driver has its own magical xrandr-like tools
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: I got matching hash sums from sha256sum.exe, certutil, and the Ubuntu site.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> which hash did you have?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: More interesting, which do you have? :)
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16245906
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" just installs 364, even I have nvidia-361 installed. How can I install nvidia-settings version 361?
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: if your hash sums do not match these that I just provided, then your ISO is either bad or incomplete
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> teward, but tgm4883 gets the same sum as me
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so the iso must be correct
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but the sha256sum method i'm using from the file from ubuntu is incrroect
<tgm4883> BrAsS_mOnKeY: whoa, I don't even know what sum you have, nor have I told you what sum I have
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> incorrect
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: show me the *Exact Commands* you ran.  THE EXACT SAME COMMANDS
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: becuase I believe you're using the wrong file to generate your hash sums.
<tgm4883> teward: +1
<MonkeyDust> BrAsS_mOnKeY  copy paste the command you use
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: and I know that any other hash sum is invalid, because I *just* took this exact same ISO, put it onto my Ubuntu 16.04 machine, and got the same hash sum as releases.ubuntu.com and my paste.
<ducasse> teward, tgm4883 - he was hashing the checksum file, so you're both correct.
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: fcb989c06b1631e621e02bd060c732baa22db319dc4eba88a22cd821cca31825 is the correct hash sum for the SHA256HASHES.txt file that is stored on the releases.ubuntu.com server - which lists the VALID hash sums for the ISO files
<tgm4883> teward: while we're waiting (which I think will be awhile), can you download the sha256 sum file and hash it, see if it gets the same hash that he posted
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: and that's a valid hash number for the SHA256SUMS file (I just ran that myself)
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<teward> BrAsS_mOnKeY: but you ran the commands on the WRONG file - you ran it on SHA256SUMS, NOT ubuntu-desktop-16.04-amd64.iso
<EriC^^> this is kind of funny
<tgm4883> I'm pretty sure he actually did post the exact command he ran earlier..
<rubiksmomo> "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" installs version 364, even I have nvidia-361 installed. Is it a problem? How can I install nvidia-settings version 361?
<teward> tgm4883: the only way he's getting these hashes is if he's running the hash sum functions on the wrong file - which is the case
<tgm4883> teward: yes, I'm glad we both agree
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, how about using softwarecenter?
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, I get to choose between 364.15 and 346.59. No matching version available.
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Maybe try ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install nvidia-364 nvidia-prime ' Maybe 364 will give a better result ?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, I believe I've tried. But I'm not sure, so I'll try again. ^_^
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: ^^ I am assumming on 14.04 you have " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa " installed .
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, sure
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> the ubuntu website says to download the sha256sums file to comepare them with the iso sha256sum
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, indeed! the ubuntu driver ppa has no candidate for nvidiasettings :-( or i missed something
<OerHeks> go with Bashing-om, install the 364 version and you will be fine
<rubiksmomo> When fine is "having same issue as before" :)
<EriC^^> BrAsS_mOnKeY: yeah you did get the right sha256sum right?
<EriC^^> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<rubiksmomo> I do appreciate all the ideas though
<rubiksmomo> time for a reboot and another black screen ^_^
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> tgm4883, sorry.  It wasn't you.  It was ducasse. :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> my iso sha256sum is the same as ducasse's.  So it must be correct
<Rubiksmomo> Black screen with nvidia-364 too. Should wake up after 10-30min
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but when I dl'd the sha256sum from ubuntu.com/release and tried to find it's hash, it was different.
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Is the SHA256sum for the iso file the same as shown the the text file?
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: Only if THAT is true, you are good to go.
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, i just read this post, http://askubuntu.com/questions/289459/nvidia-drivers-installed-but-not-used/308504#308504 >> what do you see when you run "  sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf  "
<OerHeks> Rubiksmomo, i see with my nvidia * 0            /usr/lib/nvidia-304-updates/ld.so.conf      9701      auto mode, maybe yours is off automode.
<OerHeks> in your case, * 0            /usr/lib/nvidia-364-updates/ld.so.conf      9701      auto mode  *i think*
<Rubiksmomo> OerHeks: Yeah, close
<solter> FREENODE STAFF ARE REALLY BAD AT THIS JOB. Bashing-om Joshua^Dunamis cgregan jgrevich_ esteeven QuinnStorm n1md4 lilwiz kimico_ atrius slipperynick steven corpsegrinder B1nny jrib Inumedia Hydr0p0nX nano76 Mcl0vin nyuszika7h georgeowell jareth_ galeido termos dragonrider23 imsurit kalexyco ubot9 mayday IndigoTiger Aria miklcct wutf delucia1 mhayden muh-die-kuh TmvC dewwii Jalen OerHeks
<solter> FREENODE STAFF TRY TO CONTROL THE MEMBERS OF YOUR OWN PROJECT, AND EVERY OTHER ASPECT OF YOUR PROJECT LEST YOU GTFO. lucz korolyser gvhoecke PseudoNoob holdsworth giraffe tanuki MushroomNZ jake_ jeesus moat_joe PeterReid pitastrudl l4m8d4 vonsyd0w MacGruber sp1ox cncr04s kyle__ ktosiek danieli SebastianFlyte ryan-c SkyRocknRoll magicalChicken zymurgy lblume cheapie rOss^64 ksft mjoelner akaWolf victorp jaywink NoCode dewwii pentiumone133 dax Artemis3 CarlFK
<solter> SPAM WILL STOP WHEN FREENODE STAFF LEARNS HOW TO CODE. cybrside robcsi seth001 exnihilo yuriy_n17 angseus_ blizzow Len NeoBlaster n3rd klock Colti vishesh acalewin zzarr swat30 bekks mjuszczak stevenxl jackbrown xamindar genii Skaag dustinspringman cglocke Chr1st1an perfekted br34l icedp renatu huttan Helheim valvin O47m341 jor benonsoftware beasty_ OneMatthias mortalius markdark
<solter> FREENODE STAFF ARE REALLY BAD AT THIS JOB. esteeven NeoBlaster jgornick nemesit|znc Guest59233 hackeron k1l_ nyuszika7h larryprice axisys mpontillo kela Kjartan genii Y_Ichiro peer69 Technobliterator hyperized claude2 dupondje jhill akurilin hyln9 bauerj gusnan roxer kurros yangm JesperA KeithIMyers joko nanukachari gazzerh jaythelinuxguy svm_invictvs ulkesh jor Threads vox nebg
<solter> IRCOP 'uptime' MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE vishesh anticore MushroomNZ rude mahfiaz Serano unusedPhD lickalott Madars_ jacekn sjoos mag009 Ububegin DinCahill cantstanya AdamAntium27 DLange Kevin` harts neoark eelstrebor wast todd_dsm diytto_znc icedp wkts effbiai dax drakekr habbasi CameraEye OerHeks Inumedia ptx0 worstadmin iptable renegadevi Nitrigaur sysz darius93
<solter> IRCOP 'uptime' MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE ankalo weltzooo u0m3 bsmith093 wigust__ Rochvellon pa netsjanek KeithIMyers drakekr walterwoj steigre lss9 LambdaComplex obli-AWAY n1md4 BigGun4Hire antonispgs ChewCraft high_fiver muh-die-kuh coolxeon yangm MeltedLux MLM Walex bittin_ acalewin dmfrey bleepy McPeter kwazar plytro ejnahc dario__ gorlock reeed_ jas4711 Chaser derFlo
<solter> IRCOP 'uptime' MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE DouglasK crane_ niee genpaku rekoil callumacrae mehdi_ bandroidx `ryban evanvarvell proc lucz yan__ owen1 renegadevi vincent42 WayToDoor kernal meltingwax mikul popey tcpman_ inteus mixomathoze Venko johnlage_ Piper-Off PaulW2U IonutVan_ fiete dax akik Church uebera|| pepesza hkeide_ Senji Toris zymurgy smw
<pitastrudl> lol
<Rubiksmomo> Oerheks: /usr/lib/nvidia-364/ld.so.conf
<bernheim> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. dasoren JimmyNeutron Driiper LargerMon Apocope smw swiftkey_ Kamilion jacerx mneptok mufy callumacrae RickyB98 Chr1st1an fginther typ mths chalcedny pavelz mniip dewwii adamcm ximian ShaRose matthewbaggett Pap00se rodsmith kernal cncr04s diddledan_ andyfied nug700 Schmiel Encrypted_Curse Justinus pinnerup jcastro rud0lf Dewin hosified
<bernheim> IRCOP 'uptime' MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE luckybunny piglit andrewjs18 pankid syadnom NET||abuse Ducky^ keithzg aau thinkabout_ blanko OneMatthias l0rdkermit fauen W24 iceroot raub sins- shroud_ bshacklett SunTsu garnus pesari debug0x1 p1l0t mhh CuriosTiger Samfty pelle2_ mcs_ mariogrip termos cibs catbeard JZTech101 Humbedooh kerozene igordcard mattiasw jgrasser
<bernheim> IRCOP 'uptime' MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE staplr yan__ Malinux skule brad[] kus mhh foogle renatu VoidWhisperer antonispgs trench AndyWojo loa NoCode jeesus link0802 Kira9204 prop395 techkid6 lilwiz Tempesta sensesm Khaotic coolmadmax skapunker Sornaensis AbyssOne rosseaux kamdard nprorepti kvm2k svm_invictvs Trieste NET||abuse samuelkadolph firewyre marlo_ asper cubic2
<bernheim> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. kenp _ruben odish pavelz morph- dmto freanux duck_cpd ITGuyReborn Schmiel Cybertinus durzzzo renatu bad_ip uniacid_pc HackerII angseus_ BlackPanx_ andyrock decoder_ blanko drmagoo x-Na Omnipotent peer69 diddledan_ TheVoid simply6 gpd rideh dustinspringman jhill sfunk1x med_ g3kk3r kostkon jirido Rochvellon vemacs piercedwater
<bernheim> IRCOP 'uptime' MUST BE HELD ACCOUNTABLE FOR ABUSE OR WE CAN HAVE THESE MESSAGES, YOUR CHOICE FREEEEEENODE HEHEHE [n0mad] dcz Avihay jhenke ozy jacerx Pinsel markn_ heap_ schmidtm MeltedLux nightfuri chrido TheOrangeOne mniip mfisch oblak Shai_Tan Dynamit Artemis3 deavid labrador frostschutz Jochen razor-home trevor_s sysz lumidee TecnoBrat DuncanT Art220 sparr K4k nnnn20430 BlackDex fibes nydel Liam` Takumo Dave
<bernheim> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. Spilotro peterrus guntbert_ lankanmon esde vCra Sergio965 telex spm_draget dxb `ryban raj MeltedLux crank1988 TecnoBrat Jochen YP-Cloud__ arnotixe QuinnStorm d3vlin_ octanium Brunost_ alvarr_etsa invisiblek gsf WizardGed netameta khushildep PhonicUK blipz neoark derjur mehdi_ fabio__ Lunar_Lamp inaddy l0rdkermit Church zmachine gosling
<bernheim> SPAM WILL STOP WHEN FREENODE STAFF LEARNS HOW TO CODE. LambdaComplex schmidtm anzuof squinty edaught__ vemacs ddellav silverhom jnoob22 Afrix crank1988 clownfuzzy1 dduffey Callek woodruffw CountessBathory cn28h gonyere LaserAllan renegadevi wredny styles cc1337 Regulati_ eelstrebor DArqueBishop atomic Schnabeltierchen Shrooms Pici imsurit skule CustosL1m3n markdark KpuCko B1nny MarkusDB1 smethia cncr04s
<neglesaks> jesus god
<anzuof> well did freenode staff now learn how to code?
<pitastrudl> is that the bot doing the banning?
<pitastrudl> nice
<dmto> https://www.reddit.com/r/fossworldproblems/
<bad_ip> lulz
<bad_ip> Why's he so mad at Freenode?
<popey> Moving on.
<popey> Lets get back to support
<bad_ip> It's the rules of this channel that suck, not the network
<med_> heh
<Cedara> Is there a guide how to remove a ppa you installed and its content?
<Cedara> My google fu is failing me there.
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | Cedara useful
<ubottu> Cedara useful: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<popey> Cedara: add-apt-repository -r
<med_> probably need to look at policy on all installed packages...
<med_> ubottu for the win
<ubottu> med_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cedara> it's the colour thing they showed on omgubuntu, ravefinity-project
<Cedara> I've discovered changing the colours and trying to minimize Corebird gives compiz a fit.
<dario__> anyone has problems with google chrome crash in 16.04?
<Cedara> and thanks, I shall investigate that
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i dont see a text file for sha256sum but i do see a md5sum.txt
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> b@ bekks
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ah it is correct :)
<bekks> BrAsS_mOnKeY: So the checksum is correct. Done.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> was looking at the wrong release file :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hah
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> and trying to sha256sum the the file itself.
<gerep> My Amazon instance stopped working without any apparent reason, I need to investigate what happened with it, where should I begin? What files/logs should I look for? Thanks
<EriC^^> gerep: /var/log/syslog maybe
<gerep> EriC^^: Thanks ;)
<EriC^^> no problem buddy
<EriC^^> lsb_release -a doesn't show the release name, shouldn't it?
<EriC^^> it just says xenial, i think trusty used to show trusty tahr?
<therealtbe> cat /etc/lsb-release
<Rubiksmomo> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16246978 =P
<tgm4883> EriC^^: no it didn't
<EriC^^> tgm4883: oh ok, thanks
<therealtbe> trusty says trusty
<EriC^^> thank you Rubiksmomo
<Rubiksmomo> NP
<fatex> does Cuda work on 16.04 yet? or do I need to down grade to ubuntu 15 ?
<lerner> !cuda
<fatex> at https://developer.nvidia.com/cuda-downloads I see ubuntu 15, but not ubuntu 16
<lerner> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: " sysop@1404mini:~$ lsb_release -a >> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS >> Codename:       trusty " .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: thanks
<anonymguy> hey guys
<anonymguy> whats up
<neglesaks> the sky
<chelo> hola.. alguien que habla
<chelo> espanhol
<qeni> chelo: english please
<chelo> ok
<django_> hey all
<django_> how does ubuntu run on an asus zenbook?
<samthewildone> I installed 16.04 but, I'm unable to boot into windows ?
<chelo> how to install steam to ubuntu 15.04 64 bits
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: What is the output, if any, of "sudo os-prober"?
<auronandace> chelo: 15.04 is no longer supported
<Jordan_U> chelo: Ubuntu 15.04 is EOL. Upgrade to 15.10 then from there to 16.04.
<samthewildone> Jordan_U, the output says image not found once I select windows 8.1 from grub loader.
<samthewildone> Jordan_U, can I use boot-repair ?
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: I don't personally trust boot-repair.
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: Can you please post a screenshot of the exact error message you see at boot?
<samthewildone> I'll use boot-repair, not about to spend hours trying some dated method.
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: Some dated method?
<glass> im looking for a command to show all running services, service --status-all just shows a few is there another command?
<tonyt> glass rty top
<tonyt> *try
 * zykotick9 likes htop or "ps aux"
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: If you're really seeing "image not found" at boot then I need more information to diagnose the problem. If you're actually seeing "error: cannot load image" then you're hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1091464 and unfortunately the only work around is to disable secure boot or select Windows using your boot firmware's menu rather than grub.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1091464 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to chainload Windows 8 with Secure Boot enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<glass> those suggestions dont do what i need i am trying to put a tail command on conky for my services
<ivan_on_trac> Who triggers this process? apt-get -qq -y update	 -- It locks the "apt-get".
<glass> like service --status-all | grep +
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: I take that back, there is a work around by adding a menuetry to grub that simply exits grub so your boot firmware continues on to Windows' boot entry.
<zach2825> i have a question, im using ubuntu 15.10. when i shutdown my computer most the time it says process is still running and it takes for ever to shut down. is there a way to see what is running?
<nomoney4me_> question: i have wl and cfg80211 loaded in lsmod.  i followed this tutorial and it seems that it still doesnt work, manually reloading modprobe wl doesnt do anything.  I still have to
<nomoney4me_> i still have to suspend->resume to get the scanning function to work:  reference - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783272&page=2
<nomoney4me_> anyone have any ideas?
<django_> does ubuntu store key presses?
<django_> i freaking lost something that i was doing on chrome incognito
<Jordan_U> django_: No.
<nomoney4me_> django_ i did that awhile back too :( lesson learned
<django_> Jordan_U: what about things that were copied ie i could control paste
<Jordan_U> django_: If it's really important, you have a long shot chance if you don't select any text at all before listening to my instructions / explanation.
<django_> what
<Jordan_U> django_: Only the most recent text copied to the buffer is stored. So you can try pasting, but if what gets pasted isn't what you're looking for you're out of luck for the secondary paste buffer.
<django_> bahh
<Jordan_U> django_: X has two paste buffers, and the primary paste buffer is filled any time you select any text, which you can then paste back by pressing your middle mouse button. If neither of the two paste buffers has what you want, you are again out of luck.
<django_> does 16.04 come with a clipboard manager?
<Abe_> hello I need to create a configuration script to switch between Intel integrated and Nvidia Graphics card... with "sudo prime-select intel" and sudo "prime-select nvidia" ... does somebody know what I'm talking about? have one of those Hybrid pc's and I don't want to type in my password everytime
<Jordan_U> django_: No.
<Abe_> apparently I need to put my config script in /etc/sudoers.d/50-prime-select ...or  /usr/local/bin/
<lpaalp1> hello
<jamesd_> hi
<Abe_> nevermind
<lpaalp1> my firefox tooltips look like this: http://imgur.com/a/CnhsN (they're black and unreadable), can anyone help me fix this?
<jamesd_> i never do, i always break rules,  at least 50 times a day...
<lyze> lpaalp1, that's because your current theme (gtk I think?) has that kind of color. Firefox uses those.
<lpaalp1> lyze: hmm, so it's a color scheme problem? I tried changing themes but it didn't have any effect
<lyze> lpaalp1, have you restarted firefox?
<lpaalp1> lyze: it worked!
<lpaalp1> lyze: thank you
<lyze> No problem :)
<samthewildone> Jordan_U, it was UEFI
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: I already knew that you were using UEFI.
<samthewildone> Jordan_U, did you know I'm superman ?
<Jordan_U> samthewildone: Do you still have an Ubuntu support question?
<samthewildone> not anymore
<anonymguy> hwy
<anonymguy> quit
<nomoney4me_> anyone having problem with broadcome 4321 not scanning with bcmwl-kernel-source on 16.04?
<nomoney4me_> broadcom*
<OerHeks> nomoney4me_, did you install linux-headers-generic too?
<nomoney4me_> OerHeks: not sure, I just got a clean installation and I did "apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<callipygous> Having issues getting Ubuntu Software Centre to load.  It just fails to open at all.  Spinning wheel is all I get...
<Guy1524> hey guys, so I have ubuntu gnome 16.04 (upgraded from 15.10) with nvidia drivers 364.19.  All my games and programs work (even vulkan ones) except for Rust, whenever I join a server, my driver becomes really slow and I can't move my mouse.  It closes rust and fixes it self when I relog using CTRL ALT F7.  For some reason it works in xfce though
<Guy1524> any ideas?
<Guy1524> I don't like xfce
<fredsua> good day.  I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and cant figure out how to install printer Brother MFC-9460cdn over the network.
<fredsua> I've already installed the .deb drivers on the Brother website just like i had done in  14.04 LTS
<fredsua> and that did no work
<fredsua> Am I missing some file?  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit
<fredsua> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and cant figure out how to install printer Brother MFC-9460cdn over the network.  I've already installed the .deb drivers on the Brother website just like i had done in  14.04 and that did no work.  Am I missing some file?  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64-bit
<nacc> !patience | fredsua
<ubottu> fredsua: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<callipygous> Having issues getting Ubuntu Software Centre to load.  It just fails to open at all.  Spinning wheel is all I get...
<fredsua> sorry, i'm new here.
<soSLow> Hi! My ubuntu 14.04 is being slow in general, especially on boot up.
<soSLow> opening terminator takes 2 seconds
<_zlate_> hi i am trying to use extglob for logrotate
<_zlate_> however that doesnt seem to work
<soSLow> http://pastebin.com/P4JZeuYG
<callipygous> hmm, okay
<soSLow> I installed it alongside windows. I had 90 GB free unallocated space. I was never asked how much space to allocate
<callipygous> so software center loads ffrom the terminal using the comand $ software-center
<callipygous> but won't launch from Unity's taskbar
<callipygous> What would cause that?
<_zlate_> Anyone has any idea how to enable extglob for logrotate
<kisb> callipygous, check the dot desktop
<callipygous> kisb: dot desktop?
<fredsua> how do i reply to a question?
<kisb> there is the launcher command that starts the application
<soSLow> it takes me 5 seconds to load any webpage in firefox
<MonkeyDust> kisb  here in irc?
<MonkeyDust> fredsua  ^^^
<squinty> fredsua, type the person's nick to whom you are replying to and then your question
<callipygous> kisb: not sure how to access the launcher?
<squinty> !tab | fred
<ubottu> fred: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<fredsua> callipygous: how about doing a reinstall of ubuntu?
<kisb> its /usr/share/applications/gnome-software-something.desktop
<callipygous> fredsua: could do, but it's a fresh install
<soSLow> can anyone help me identify why ubuntu is so slow>
<soSLow> please :)
<fredsua> callipygous: I would recommend downloading the file again and doing a fresh install.
<callipygous> okay
<callipygous> will try that
<kisb> i would suggest just give up on software center
<Guy1524> soSLow: try xubuntu, unity is a disaster
<callipygous> well, it's not for me, I don't know how good syaptic is for n00bs
<kisb> use synaptic
<fredsua> callipygous, maybe the file you downloaded originally was missing a file
<squinty> the new software center in 16.04 is buggy
<soSLow> Guy1524: have you seen the specs i've pasted?
<Guy1524> no
<callipygous> I downloaded an iso, and checked the md5
<callipygous> and it passed
<soSLow> http://pastebin.com/P4JZeuYG
<callipygous> so, I'll just try a reinstall, thanks.
<Guy1524> beats me
<soSLow> i'm suspecting HDD
<soSLow> since it's booting so slow
<kisb> callipygous, synaptic is easy
<squinty> soSLow,  if you are on 16.04 try  systemd-analyze blame  in a terminal
<fredsua> callipygous:  download it from the torrent site
<soSLow> squinty: i'm on 14.04
<squinty> fredsua, might want to try using the CUPS setup.....   enter the following in your web browser  https://localhost:631/  >  CUPS for Administrators > Adding Printers and Classes
<fredsua> squinty:  thank you I've been looking for this site for a while now.  I'll give it a shot.
<soSLow> do i need to have a partition for swap?
<soSLow> i guess not
<Bashing-om> soSLow: How much ram is installed, and do you intend to be able to hiberbate ?
<fredsua> squinty, the site does not find the network printer either.  the printer is connected to the router and is on.
<soSLow> Bashing-om: 8 GB RAM
<squinty> fredsua,  system settings -> Add -> network printer   maybe try that
<soSLow> Bashing-om: no
<Codfection> how to hibernate instead of sleep in ubuntu?
<Guest53756> hi
<reisio> Codfection: why do you ask?
<reisio> Guest53756: hi; /nick anythingplz
<Guest53756> hello
<Bashing-om> soSLow: Then you can get by fine with no swap . No heavy duty number crunching .
<soSLow> Bashing-om: Promise
<Codfection> I cant find hibernate option on ubuntu (using laptop ofc)
<fredsua> squinty, I have, when i select "Find Network Printer" it goes into search for a long time and then it either locks up or gives me an error.
<fredsua> squinty, doing it now and it locked up.
<squinty> fredsua, not really up on printers   hopefully someone else can chime in
<Codfection> Guys how to get hibernate option instead of suspend? IN UBUNTU 16.04
<fredsua> squinty, have you had any problems installing a network printer?
<wad> Installing a printer, but it's a model (HP Laserjet 4050tn) that doesn't show up in the list. Should I download HPLIP from hp?
<soSLow> Bashing-om: cmake and docker will be used
<fredsua> squinty, my printer search is still locked.  I think I maybe missing a file or lib.
<a100_le6> hi
<a100_le6> hi
<Codfection> Guys how to get hibernate option instead of suspend? IN UBUNTU 16.04
<Bashing-om> soSLow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16248279/ ; 4 Gigs of ram, and I am not touching swap with quite a bit going on .
<a100_le6> I don't know. I use 12.04
<Codfection> Guys how to get hibernate option instead of suspend? IN UBUNTU
<virtuosoj> :O get with the times man
<a100_le6> 12.04--Cannot change beep sound on G3 iBook Clamshell
<virtuosoj> "sudo pm-hibernate"
<virtuosoj> @Codfection, https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<Codfection> even for hibernate I have to type command
<virtuosoj> Codfection, apparently ubuntu tests your hardware to see if hibernate is supported. If not, they don't show the command
<nomoney4me_> anyone know what "partially" means on this page? https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#known_problems_limitations
<lyze> nomoney4me_, since you are already in a irc channel … I'd suggest giving the irc channel of those guys a try? #bcm-users
<nomoney4me_> well I did ask there, was just wondering if someone else who has dealt with them know it off of the top of their head.
<lyze> Ah alright c:
<nomoney4me_> but thanks for the type lyze
<logicalor> If I have added a bunch of PPAs and I upgrade to 16.04, I'm going to face issues aren't I
<Bashing-om> logicalor: One word, yes . disable PAAs, and see what is supported on the other side .
<squinty> logicalor, disable them first
<Codfection> spotify FOR UBUNTU>
<Codfection> ?
<logicalor> thx - I'll do that.  might wait until the weekend though :)
<lyze> Codfection, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/spotify-for-linux-gets-refreshed-user.html
<Bashing-om> logicalor: Same logic applies to any proprietary drivers that you have in use .
<reisio> spotify works fine from a browser
<Codfection> ty lyze
<logicalor> ah yes - good point.  I'm running the proprietary nvidia driver.
<Codfection> hi reisio
<Codfection> I prefer an app
<Bashing-om> logicalor: Graphics driver will break in the upgrade . so revert to open source prior .
<Rhorse> There is no spotify web site afaik....
<logicalor> maybe backing up my data and running a clean install may be the way to go.  I've done a fair bit of chopping and changing (originally kubuntu, but swapped to gnome3).
<Rhorse> You _need_ the app for spotify - no web site like pandora
<reisio> Codfection: you mean you prefer an additional app
<reisio> Rhorse: no, it does have a website
<logicalor> yeah play.spotify.com does the trick
<Rhorse> Does it?
<lyze> ppa's will get disabled automatically when you upgrade … at least that's what it did for me: http://i.imgur.com/K5aO7pE.png
<logicalor> but it can be choppy
<reisio> yup
<reisio> and the website doesn't require gconf the way the app does :D
<logicalor> app seems to be smoother
 * reisio stabs gconf
<Rhorse> Oh, OK, didn't know about that one
<kus> sorry if you were trying to talk to me and I didn't see it ... I was not on my computer
<reisio> not on your computer?...
<reisio> ...where on earth were you, where else is there...
<callipygous> Okay, reinstalled Ubuntu
<callipygous> still having issues with software center
<callipygous> it's beach balling
<reisio> beach balling?
<callipygous> yeah...I dunno that's what us mac users call it
<callipygous> when the waiting for thing keeps going
<reisio> oh, hahah
<callipygous> I click "Updates" and it just keeps loading and loading
<reisio> "doesn't load" is what that's called
<reisio> won't finish loading, etc.
<callipygous> yup
<callipygous> What should I do?
<callipygous> I mean, I could install synaptic, but how good is synaptic for n00bs?
<Rhorse> Does apt-get work, callipygous?
<callipygous> yeah, apt-get does work
<fredsua> callipygous, type  sudo apt-get update
<fredsua> callipygous, then type sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rhorse> fredsua: callipygous maybe once apt-get gets through with updating system, software center will catch up...
<callipygous> okay, worth a shot
<fredsua> callipygous, hopefully that will work.
<Rhorse> callipygous: is this 16.04?
<callipygous> Why is Dofus no longer in Software Center
<callipygous> ?
<callipygous> Nor can I find Skype
<callipygous> yes, 16.04
<Rhorse> 32 or 64 bit?
<callipygous> 64
<fredsua> callipygous, duno, just get it from the website
<callipygous> hmm Skype is 12.04 multiarch
<callipygous> no 16.04 version, I guess it's worth a shot, tho
<reisio> http://talky.io/ is all arch
<fredsua> well, i was able to install the network printer using https://localhost:631/admin
<nacc> callipygous: iirc, skype is in partner
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<fredsua> the problem was that my daughter had disconnected the USB cable, go figure....
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<callipygous> is in partner?
<nacc> callipygous: you have to enable the partner repo
<callipygous> oh ok :)
<nacc> callipygous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype ignore the multiarch bit, i think, but you do need partner enabled to see it
<fredsua> however, when I print a test page it says that Printer Brother..... may not be connected.
<danmulvey> hey everyone! so im trying to update flash for firefox in ubuntu 15.04 and having problems. i downloaded the update and installed it through apt, it says its installed in software center, but firefox still says i have the outdated/vulnerable version. any thoughts?
<nacc> danmulvey: 15.04 is eol
<reisio> danmulvey: firefox is dumb in that way
<Rhorse> danmulvey: I always dl flash from adobe and put the thing in my .mozilla directory.
<reisio> danmulvey: try browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<danmulvey> nacc: can i upgrade or do i need to do a fresh install to get up to date? also, would i do it stepwise or can i go straight from 15.04 to the current version
<reisio> ^silly
<danmulvey> reisio: thanks ill try that and see what happens
<danmulvey> thanks Rhorse also
<nacc> !eolupgrade | danmulvey
<ubottu> danmulvey: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Rhorse> I believe the dir is .mozilla/plugin or something.... I use Chrome now wihich has all that built in.
<nacc> danmulvey: you'll need to go -> 15.10 -> 16.04 (if you want)
<callipygous> okay, getting more beach balling with Software Center
<reisio> you really don't want to install it manually
<danmulvey> nacc: alright cool, thanks. didn't realize i was so far behind!
<fredsua> callipygous, what are you trying to install?
<danmulvey> reisio: it also says my firefox is out of date when i go to mozillas page, but im assuming thats because im using the ubuntu packaged version right? or can i download/install the latest firefox from the mozilla site without issue (or is there a good reason for/against that?)?
<reisio> it's because the people in charge of Firefox's GUI (and all browser's GUIs for that matter), are clowns
<reisio> wouldn't worry about it unless it's happening on other sites / and actually keeping you from doing something
<danmulvey> lol yeah that doesnt surprise me
<danmulvey> alright cool, yeah the only time i noticed it was when i got the notification that i was running a potentially vulnerable flash plugin & then went to their page that checks for updates etc
<danmulvey> i wonder if the problem with the flash update is that i just installed the new version of flash but didnt install some browser specific helper plugin or something to hook the two together?
<danmulvey> just trying to understand what the disconnect is really
<Annoyed> Hallo.. Anyone know why they patched samba again today? it was finally working and it's back to not working
<backbox> hi
<backbox> hi drone
<callipygous> I'm not trying to install anything
<callipygous> Software center is just beach balling, and won't let me do anything
<YankDownUnder> callipygous, Have you tried anything else - like Synaptic or even doing an update from the terminal?
<callipygous> YankDownUnder, yeah, I can do update from the Terminal, and have done
<callipygous> YankDownUnder, apt-get seems to work perfectly fine
<callipygous> Haven't tried Synaptic, tho, is it any good for newbs?
<fredsua> callipygous, if you can't exit software center, log out and come back in, then open Terminal and type:  sudo apt-get update    followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<callipygous> done that, fredusa
<callipygous> no luck
<fredsua> callipygous, so the software center starts on its own?
<callipygous> well, I haven't quit it yet to see if it starts again
<danmulvey> anyone have a preference as far as password managers go?
<callipygous> I'm afraid it won't, like before
<reisio> danmulvey: make algorithmic passwords and you can just store them in your head
<fredsua> quit or restart to end Software Center.
<fredsua> callipygous, when you return, open the Software Center and install Gdebi.
<danmulvey> reisio: ive been doing something along those lines for a while now, been kinda interested in these recently though and wondering what the "standard" is around here
<danmulvey> mainly for my mom really
<callipygous> Gdebi?
<Rhorse> danmulvey: I use the password.google.com service with Chrome.
<fredsua> callipygous, then make Gdebi your default installer of .deb files.
<reisio> danmulvey: there's no standard; every variable you add makes it (way) stronger
<fredsua> callipygous, that's what i've done and it works like a charm
<callipygous> well, I restarted Software Center
<callipygous> but I cannot do anything with it
<reisio> danmulvey: ordinary human can handle two or three variations easily
<callipygous> it wont' let me install anything
<callipygous> If I click search, it just beach balls
<Rhorse> callipygous: try reinstalling it..?
<callipygous> I tried that
<callipygous> didn't work
<danmulvey> reisio: oh i meant the "standard" as far as which app people are using in ubuntu (lastpass, keepassx, etc etc)
<Rhorse> callipygous: try making a new user and logging in under that user.
<callipygous> Rhorse, I don't thikn that will work.  I just did a fresh install because of the issue
<danmulvey> reisio: im familiar with using algorithms in my head to come up with passphrases, ive got a couple routines i rely on
<callipygous> but it still happens with a fresh install
<danmulvey> Rhorse: ill check that out, for some reason ive never actually used it
 * reisio shrugs
<Rhorse> callipygous: have you checked the logs to see if anything appears?
<callipygous> which logs?
<Rhorse> check in /var/logs for anything related? Not sure if the Software Center uses logging....
<callipygous> Yeah, can't see anything related in /var/log
<ichat> can anyone tell me what im to expect when i want to use zram on a 1,3ghz quadcore amd cpu with only 4gb ram,  is zram system-heavy,  does it even play nice with ubuntu.
<Rhorse> I wonder if running it from the cli with --debug option will get you some useful output, callipygous...?
<callipygous> doesn't work
<Rhorse> ??
<callipygous> Unknown option --debus
<callipygous> Unknown option --debug
<nacc> ichat: i think the ubuntu package might be zram-config
<Rhorse> callipygous: are you running it as root?
<callipygous> Is this safe to try:  http://etechedu.blogspot.com.au/2011/11/solution-to-ubuntu-software-center-not.html
<callipygous> no, I dont' have root account enabled
<callipygous> I just enter password when it asks
<ichat> nacc, ty. ill give it a shot.
<nacc> ichat: but i think zram might be targetted at very low-memory systms
<Rhorse> callipygous: what options does it show in man page or with --help switch?
<nacc> ichat: honestly not sure, can i ask what is prompting you to investigate it?
<callipygous> shows --verbose
<callipygous> tried --verbose but nothing odd appears
<Rhorse> Could it just need a long time to sync? Maybe leave it for a couple of hours?
<callipygous> nope, I don't think so.  It definitely has issues
<OerHeks> callipygous, this page is a better help with apt/softwarecenter issues >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
#ubuntu 2016-05-06
<ichat> nac, i have a system that has an amd AM1 cpu,  4gb ram but only a  16gb ssd
<ichat> so i cant affort swapping on the disk
<nacc> ichat: i see; and you're regularly using swap?
<nacc> ichat: or exceeding system memory?
<callipygous> ok, thanks, OerHeks
<Rhorse> OerHeks: good find...
<ichat> nac it has been exeeding ocasionally but the real issue is that its disk is a cheap nand-based ssd and i cant replace it. so want to save it form swap-damage at mostly all cost
<nacc> ichat: ah i see
<OerHeks> if you set swapiness=10, it will save time and ssd-space
<dannymichel> Is it normal for section screenshots to have the red selection still visible?  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lxVRUEaB/
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<stykep> Anyone have a fix for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1570738 I'm getting this on 16.04 after upgrading from 14.04 and I cannot get any internet connection anymore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570738 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet coredumped when asking for a new passphrase" [Undecided,New]
<stykep> or will I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<cassimiro>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ 
<HoracioChih>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6
<ACROSS>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ se
<ValleDeChara19>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragn
<chatea394770>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar
<cassimiro>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ 
<chatea394770>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar
<HoracioChih>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6
<ACROSS>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ se
<ValleDeChara19>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragn
<marcelo_arg00>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar
<cassimiro>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ 
<OerHeks> !ops
<cassimiro>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ 
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cassimiro>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ 
<chatea394770>  [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar - [ server irc . n e t c h a t . cl port: 6667 by Ragnar
<dannymichel> Would windows 7 be significantly lower on my hardware to run as a virtualbox rather than windows 7?
<OerHeks> dannymichel, ask in ##windows? we support ubuntu only.
<OerHeks> or #virtualbox perhaps
<JanC> also, I'm pretty sure windows 7 is exactly the same as windows 7  ;)
<OerHeks> i guess he means as a windows 7 vm ?
<dannymichel> i meant windows 10
<OerHeks> windows X, whatever :-D
<callipygous> Okay, all fixed
<callipygous> but how do I sync music with iPhone ios9?
<callipygous> Rhythmbox doesn't seem to find anything when I select iPhone
<pat_> I thought ubuntu wasnt compatible with ios 9
<pat_> can you copy over the air maybe?
<OerHeks> callipygous, see if that line gives you  DBVersion > 4  http://askubuntu.com/questions/713079/how-to-transfer-music-to-ios-9-1
<callipygous> It isn't? :(
<OerHeks> if so, no.
<soSLow> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/r600_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/r600_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<OerHeks> else this post, google music? http://askubuntu.com/questions/685418/sync-iphone6-ios9-with-ubunutu-14-04-64bit
<OerHeks> but i give you less chance than 1.
<Rhorse> callipygous: how did you fix software center?
<callipygous> ooh, I got 5
<callipygous> that's not good
<callipygous> I changed the mirror to MAIN
<OerHeks> ah, mirror out-of-sync, that happens sometimes.
<Rhorse> ah, ok. I kinda was thinking it was a sources problem, myself...
<callipygous> So, nothing can be done with an iOS device...that sucks, damn apple
<OerHeks> Rhorse, it was, lists didn't match the server-lists.
<Rhorse> OerHeks: I see, will file that for future reference. :)
<OerHeks> sometimes updating again in a few minutes solves this too. hard to say, depending on the server/location/speed and such
<AlexanderESmith> Hey all. I'm running Ubuntu from an ec2 (t1.micro) and I can connect to SSH just fine with the ubuntu user and the AWS keypair. The trouble is, I've created another user and generated a new key, but when I try  to connect it just gives me "permission denied (pubkey)"
<glass> service --status-all not showing all my services is there a better way
<Rhorse> OerHeks: might be considered a bug, since it doesn't give any useful output about what is happening. anyway, good to know...
<AlexanderESmith> 17:49 -!- ArcLight_ [~ArcLight@static.241.45.76.144.clients.your-server.de] has joined ##aws
<AlexanderESmith> shit, ignore that
<AlexanderESmith> I have absolutely no ideas left. I checked folder permissions, file names, even the damned line-feed character in the private key, nothing helped
<hggdh> AlexanderESmith: this new user, does it have your public key under ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<AlexanderESmith> yup
<hggdh> AlexanderESmith: and the permissions for the ~/.ssh an ~/.ssh/authorized_keys are 700 and 600, respectively?
<hggdh> AlexanderESmith: and, of course all of ~/.ssh and under is owned by this user?
<AlexanderESmith> yes. But now I've figured it out. the "ssh-rsa" at the front of the file just had "sh-rsa". Apparently I'm a fuckin moron who can't copy/paste >_<
<AlexanderESmith> *sigh* thanks for the help XD
<hggdh> AlexanderESmith: glad you got it. But please mind your language here :-)
<AlexanderESmith> indeed
<hggdh> AlexanderESmith: also, for the record, you are not alone on copy & paste mishaps. I have done my share as well...
<OerHeks> Is there a maximum allowed, seeding ubuntu torrents? (iso)
<AlexanderESmith> Well, I'm not used to this trackpad on a MacBook
<OerHeks> just reached 200 gb ..
 * Rhorse <Faceslap>
<David-A> OerHeks: good for you :)
<David-A> OerHeks: i cannot imagine there would be a general limit for seeding. you can probably limit it yourself in your client, if you want to.
<OerHeks> oke, i keep seeding untill i get an email from my ISP :-D
<lawrence> Hey guys could i get some help. I just started using linux and don't know anything.
<mahfiaz> OerHeks: nice :)
<Rhorse> David-A: yes, I know rtorrent has settings for that....
<Rhorse> lawrence: welcome to freedom. You'll learn...
<mahfiaz> lawrence: so do you need ideas what to do with your computer?
<stykep> Anyone have a fix for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1570738 I'm getting this on 16.04 after upgrading from 14.04 and I cannot get any internet connection anymore.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1570738 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-applet coredumped when asking for a new passphrase" [Undecided,New]
<mahfiaz> stykep: I saw it yesterday, so I started nm-applet again, deleted the connection and connected again
<mahfiaz> the last comment would suggest to try chaning the connection to "available to everyone" first
<mahfiaz> (the last comment in the bug report)
<mahdi> coucou
<stykep> mahfiaz: That seems to work. I didn't try to remove the connect first before. I was fiddling with the keyring.
<stykep> Thanks.
<MannyLNJ> If I wanted to mount /dev/sdb1 as /usb_hard_drives/wd1 what would be the correct command
<SonikkuAmerica> MannyLNJ: [ sudo mkdir -p /usb_hard_drives/wd1 ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /usb_hard_drives/wd1 ]
<MannyLNJ> SonikkuAmerica, thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> MannyLNJ: Note that the mkdir command would only be used once.
<SonikkuAmerica> MannyLNJ: after that you mount and umount at will.
<CaptainCoward> is there a version of ubuntu that will fit on a CDROM (i.e., under 700MB or so)?
<xangua> !minimal | CaptainCoward
<ubottu> CaptainCoward: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<CaptainCoward> well I want a graphical system under 700MB
<CaptainCoward> graphical livecd that is
<xangua> !lubuntu | CaptainCoward
<ubottu> CaptainCoward: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<xangua> I'm not actually sure Lubuntu fits on a CD anymore
<xangua> it's like 700 and something...so maybe not
<CaptainCoward> lol lubuntu is 840MB ... which genius had that idea
<CaptainCoward> does anyone know of a linux distro, not necessarily ubuntu-based, that has a livecd that fits on an actual cd (700MB)?
<stykep> Puppy Linux :D
<yeats> !mini | CaptainCoward
<ubottu> CaptainCoward: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nacc> i'm sure damn small linux still fits on it, not sure if it's still around
<yeats> CaptainCoward: you can run the mini.iso and select lubuntu packages during installation
<CaptainCoward> by livecd I mean something that can do basic word processing etc without installation
<xangua> you know you can use a USB stick? CaptainCoward
<imp39> hi
<CaptainCoward> I am aware of USB flash, but it is not as cheap as a grooved plastic disk
<xangua> get a DVD then?
<CaptainCoward> only have CD burner on the system i am using right now
<xangua> get a USB then? we're walking in circles
<CaptainCoward> ok I am going with puppy slacko then, let's hope it's an actuall livecd rather than an installer
<reisio> CaptainCoward: whatcha need a live OS for?
<adsmz> hi, I'm having an issue with a notebook (no CDROM drive). http://askubuntu.com/a/621070 these instructions worked when I tested them in a live environment, but now that I actually have to create a symlink to use the USB as a disk, apt is looking for a specific disk name that doesn't match the USB name. any pointers?
<Jay_> Hrllo
<imsurit> time to leave #ubuntu I am getting spams
<imsurit> [MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1
<imsurit> [MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[
<imsurit> MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[M
<imsurit> aW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1[MaW1/wc
<adsmz> jesus christ
<imsurit> wtf
<reisio> adsmz: no his name was imsurit
<Guest24751> hello, after upgrade to 16.04 i have problem with loading driver for intel hd video; in live is loading but after instalation i have to add i915.modeset=0 to boot
<Guest24751> I found that from 16.04 there is difference with dealing with drivers and kernel - any clue why live is working and instalation not?
<MannyLNJ> I have an external drive with what appears to be duplicate folders. how can i tell if they are dupes or just symbolic links?
<reisio> MannyLNJ: in what way do they appear to be?
<reisio> casual visual inspection?
<eht> MannyLNJ, ls -la /var/www/ | grep "\->"
<MannyLNJ> reisio, same folder names with the same files
<reisio> Guest24751: /nick tomatoes
<eht> point it the dir
<reisio> Guest24751: define working
<reisio> MannyLNJ: well, you might start by du -hs'ing each top level
<reisio> MannyLNJ: another _casual_ but fast way: diff -s <(find path/to/first/ -type f -execdir du -bs {} \; | sort -h) <(find path/to/second/ -type f -execdir du -bs {} \; | sort -h)
<MannyLNJ> eht, http://pastebin.com/rgYcd0r9
<reisio> MannyLNJ: another: rsync -av --dry-run one/ two/
<reisio> MannyLNJ: are those different drives?
<MannyLNJ> reisio, the pastebin is one drive
<reisio> MannyLNJ: you think some of those dirs might be redundant to each other?
<MannyLNJ> reisio, Yes because they appear in All MEDIA DUMP and in /media/ALL MEDIA DUMP
<eht> MannyLNJ, all those files with `1` as the permission flag are symlinks
<MannyLNJ> reisio, and because both folders are 3.2TB
<eht> filetype 1 == symlink
<MannyLNJ> eht, How can I break all symlinks then so I can reorginaze the drive
<reisio> eht: ...what?
<eht> find -type l -delete
<reisio> MannyLNJ: file path/to/foo will tell you if it's a symlink or not, as will the output of ls -al, by indicating with '->'
<reisio> not sure what eht is talking about
<eht> in his pastebin output.
<eht> -r--r--r--  1 root root
<eht> the 1 indicates symlink filetype
<vlab> doing the install of the minimal system. anyone know what the difference between the signed vs unsigned versions of the kernal are?
<MannyLNJ> eht, and reisio I am getting more and more confused here.
<reisio> eht: nope
<reisio> MannyLNJ: what eht is saying is confusing, IMO
<reisio> MannyLNJ: what does this say? file /usb_hard_drives/Seagate_Backup_Plus/All*
<hyper_ch> Hi there, I have an issue running tor 16.04. Tor is installed fine. According to systemctl status tor it's running. However it doesn't listen to any port
<beejay77> reisio: live thumbdrive - i have fast video with intel hd driver; after installation into hdd i cannot start without i915.modeset=0 and i have gallium slow driver
<MannyLNJ> reisio, says Directory
<reisio> beejay77: compare lspci -k output
<reisio> MannyLNJ: then it's a directory, not a symlink
<Bashing-om> vlab: signed would be for compatibility with EFI platform systems .
<reisio> MannyLNJ: what does this say? file /media/ALL*
<MannyLNJ> reisio, Says diretory also
<DONALDTRUMP> MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN
<reisio> MannyLNJ: then they're both directories
<reisio> DONALDTRUMP: republicans don't use IRC
<vlab> Bashing-om, any other major differences that you'd know off top of your head?
<reisio> MannyLNJ: you can compare them in the ways I mentioned earlier
<vlab> unsigned should be fine then no matter the boot but signed would be needed if i intend to do EFI boot?
<MannyLNJ> reisio, I think it might be easier if I get a 3rd drive and just move everythng i want to it then format thr drive
<beejay77> reisio: it will take time, i have to make new live thumb
<Bashing-om> vlab: No, what is the issue ?.. as out of the box the minimal install does not have support for UEFI .
<reisio> MannyLNJ: if they are very different, perhaps; if they're very similar, that won't be more easy
<vlab> Bashing-om, just hit the step where it asked for which kernal to use. wasn't sure which one to pick and what the differences between them were.
<vlab> no real issue to speak of i guess
<DONALDTRUMP> Live cd/sessions are horrible
<DONALDTRUMP> Why do you want a minimal install?
<DONALDTRUMP> just install Ubuntu and do a apt-get remove
<vlab> cause i find it easier to start small and install what i need instead of having to list out and remove everything i dont want
<vlab> not to mention the dependencies that come with packages that remove doesn't take out
<Bashing-om> vlab: :) DONALDTRUMP Best practice is to build up rather than tear down .
<beejay77> reisio: instaltion in hdd - lspci is showing : Kernel modules: i915
<reisio> that is an intel driver
<beejay77> yes, but system info - Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 128 bits)
<beejay77> and i can see it is slow, windows animation etc
<mr-tan_> join ##anyun
<Bashing-om> beejay77: " i915.modeset=0 " defeats Kernel Mode setting such that the fall back driver, Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe, is loaded . What is the issue that you can not boot normally ?
<beejay77> i got black screen after grub
<Bashing-om> beejay77: Bay Trail system ?
<beejay77> what is that?
<Bashing-om> beejay77: The Intel graphics series .
<beejay77> what do you mean?
<Bashing-om> beejay77: Show us in a pastbin what you are working with ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' . see what we can do .
<Bashing-om> pastebin*
<beejay77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16250128/
<Bashing-om> beejay77: Look'n ,
<vlab> all set thanks for the help Bashing-om :)
<Bashing-om> wow, that was fast with vlab .
<beejay77> i tried lot of kernel parameters, but still no succes
<DONALDTRUMP> @beejay77 give the computer a bj
<beejay77> donald: i would if i knew it helps
<Inocuous> DONALDTRUMP, shouldn't you be out campaigning somewhere?
<Bashing-om> beejay77: I have never encountered that controller before . Not sure what to make if it . What release is is this and what returns ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-intel ' ?
<beejay77> xserver-xorg-v 2:2.99.917+g amd64        X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9x
<Guest76307> I have a problem; running 16.04 from live, my usb dac showed up, and sound was great. Installed it to hard drive, now the only thing I have is hdmi audi. The usb dac doesnt show up. Any help?
<beejay77> it looks like there is a problem with init driver in kernel; i tried to boot in verbose text mode to see what is going on , but i can not
<beejay77> black screen
<Bashing-om> beejay77: And the 1st 2 characters in the pitput are " ii " ?
<Rhorse> Guest76307: Please pastebin results of lspci -k
<Rhorse> Guest76307: and lsusb
<beejay77> Bashing-om: yes
<Guest76307> Rhorse: http://pastebin.com/JF7cdV6C
<Guest76307> Rhorse: http://pastebin.com/Wygxpi2C
<Rhorse> Guest76307: what is the model of your usb dac?
<Guest76307> smsl m8
<Bashing-om> beejay77: Well .. that much is good . What release is this ?
<beejay77> Bashing-om: release of?
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: ubuntu
<beejay77> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: when did this start to occur?
<beejay77> i came to problem after update from 15.10
<Rhorse> Guest76307: what is the output of 'cat /proc/asound/cards' ?
<Bashing-om> beejay77: 'buntu .. as in 14.04 15.10 0r 16.04 ??
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: try a liveusb 16.04 to see if your graphics work there
<beejay77> yes, it works in live 16.04
<Guest76307> Rhorse: I found this: The workaroud is to kill the process fwupd and remove the package (sudo apt-get remove fwupd)
<Bashing-om> beejay77: I did ask lotuspsychje to join in here .
<beejay77> Bashing-om: thanks
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: can we see your syslog in a pastebin?
<beejay77> yeap
<beejay77> what command?
<DONALDTRUMP> Just install Windows 7
<Guest76307> I removed fwupd
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: copy the content of /var/log/syslog into the pastebin plz
<Guest76307> DONALDTRUMP: YOU CANT STUMP THE TRUMP!
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: dont do that please
<DONALDTRUMP> If you are having these types of problems, install Windows.  What do you have against Windows
<lotuspsychje> !fud | DONALDTRUMP
<ubottu> DONALDTRUMP: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<DONALDTRUMP> Don't do what?  I am suggesting a Solutin
<Rhorse> Donald, go back to twitter...
<Guest76307> Rhorse: I removed fwupd. do I just reboot?
<DONALDTRUMP> How am I spreading FUD
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: this is an ubuntu support channel, not ##windows
<Rhorse> Guest76307: what does cat /proc/asound/cards show?
<DONALDTRUMP> I'm not discussing Windows.  I am offering a solution to a Ubuntu problem
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: offering an ubuntu solutions means, sticking to ubuntu not installing windows
<Guest76307> Rhorse: HDA intel and HDA ATI HDMI
<DONALDTRUMP> If Ubuntu isn't making love with your computer, just use a virtual machine.
<elky> DONALDTRUMP: stop.
<Guest76307> Rhorse: I will reboot and see what heppens
<DONALDTRUMP> Otherwise, you'll waste tens of hours trying to fix a boot problem.  I'm sure graphics, and drivers related problems will haunt you once you get to the desktop
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | DONALDTRUMP
<ubottu> DONALDTRUMP: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<DONALDTRUMP> If you're having trouble installing Ubuntu, you clearly have not read any guides.  Ubuntu is a run live cd -> install -> reboot -> use type of OS
<DONALDTRUMP> This is support related
<lotuspsychje> DONALDTRUMP: its not, feel free to discuss it with me in the right channel
<xangua> !ops | DONALDTRUMP
<ubottu> DONALDTRUMP: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<beejay77> sorry, it took time
<beejay77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16250290/
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: live is working, installed - black screen or i have to use modeset=0
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: im still reading syslog, holdon
<beejay77> i have to install in efi; in bios it is impossible, because this computer has eMMC drive
<WereCatf> Does anyone know how to fix Vino VNC-server messing up keyboard-layouts? I am using a Finnish keyboard and no matter what it's all messed up. I can switch to a US-layout and it seems to work as one would expect, but I obviously do not wish to use a layout that doesn't match my keyboard.
<Guest99751> sup
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: is your system up to date?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: yes
<beejay77> i came to problem after upgrade to 16.04
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: can you try a recoverymode/failsafeX ?
<beejay77> after i made clean install
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: must be a bad leftover, as you can enter liveusb without issues
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: your on a clean install now?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: so after the clean install you had the black screen right away?
<beejay77> only difference between live is emmc drive
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: yes, after clean install, i got grub , then violet screen and then black screen
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: singleboot
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: you sure you disabled fastboot & secureboot in your bios?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: skylake cpu?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: Intel® Celeron(R) CPU N3050 @ 1.60GHz × 2
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: did you install ubuntu with cable/internet + updates enabled + 3rd party software?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: from a live or install right away?
<beejay77> install right away
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: full format of drive
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: and right after install black screen?
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: can you please doublecheck your uefi settings again
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: fastboot and secureboot must be set off, no uefi boot but legacy
<beejay77> fastboot and secureboot are off
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: how about uefi/legacy?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: i boot in uefi
<beejay77> i can not install in legacy
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: can you try legacy
<cephalex> Hi, I'm trying to use an ancient language in ubuntu but unfortunately it seems the language is not listed in text entry as input language. Do you have any idea about how can I edit a current language and save it as the ancient language that I want ?
<lotuspsychje> why?
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: because of this eMMC drive
<beejay77> it was not seen in legacy
<beejay77> i tried to install in legacy, but ca not
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: i suspect its related to your ubuntu install problem
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: like?
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: doesnt make send an intel graphics cant boot into ubuntu after install
<lotuspsychje> *sense
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: you have another HD where you can test legacy + 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: just to test if you can bypass intel graphics
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: no, there is only emmc, no slot for hdd
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: whats the type of computer plz?
<beejay77> dell inspiron 14 3452
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: ok holdon
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: http://askubuntu.com/questions/727822/uefi-bios-issue-from-ubuntu-install-on-dell-inspiron-14-3452
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: i read it before
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: well im not an uefi specialist myself, but my guess its this related to your boot issue
<Jordan_U> beejay77: Try booting from the 16.04 liveUSB, but edit the kernel parameters to use "root=/dev/sdXY" where /dev/sdXY is the partition that your root filesystem was installed to. I wonder if the descrepency between installed and live system is in the initramfs.
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: last answer suggest disabling CSM also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/708156/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-3-on-built-in-emmc-flash
<meloc> how the hell do i add a CA root cert in xenial?'
<meloc> every instruction out there doesnt seem  to work.
<meloc> 0 added, every time
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: in my ios it has different name - it is like "allow legacy image"
<meloc> what a nightmare
<Bashing-om> beejay77: lotuspsychje I honestly do not know what to make of this .
<beejay77> i try to boot live and change csm. be back in few minutes
<edgardoanaya> support
<meloc> seriously
<meloc> I've tried 6 ways to add a root ca
<meloc> none of them have worked
<edgardoanaya> I Cant Get my printer to Work Under ubuntu?
<meloc> how is this even possible?
<meloc> I am just laughing at this point to keep from crying
<Mao> how can i install python 3.4  or latest to learn coding ?
<meloc> seriously? How is this a thing? how is ubuntu a server os when you can't even find fucking instructions to add a root ca
<reisio> Mao: you probably already have python 2 and 3 both
<reisio> Mao: run 'which python3'
<Triffid_Hunter> meloc: can't just drop it in /usr/share/ca-certificates somewhere?
<reisio> which python2, etc.
<meloc> Triffid_Hunter: nope. I've done that and run update-ca-certificates
<meloc> every time 0 added
<meloc> every time, no new symlinks in /etc/ssl/certs
<reisio> Mao: I wouldn't expect significant changes worth worrying about in the minor version differences, most any python 3 version you have installed should suffice
<Mao> reisio: /usr/bin/python3
<reisio> Mao: so you have python3
<reisio> if 'which python' ponts to python 2, you can either call python3 directly for your learning endeavours, or you can temporarily/selectively alias python to python3
<Mao> reisio: do ill need anything else to start ?
<reisio> Mao: a text editor will be of use
<reisio> Mao: you know programming much?
<Jordan_U> meloc: Try asking in #ubuntu-server, and also please watch your language.
<meloc> Thanks Jordan_U
<Mao> reisio: no is my first attempt to learn :) but i am hungry
<reisio> Mao: this is an excellent book on learning both Python and programming concepts in general: http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-python-2e/
<reisio> Mao: really, really good book
<Mao> reisio: i do appreciate that very much thx :)
<reisio> Mao: & if you get lost, talk to #python, they're a helpful bunch
<beejay77> guys: this is amazing, i booted with drivers working; option in my bios is "enable legacy option rom
<reisio> Mao: and also a free book, if you haven't looked yet :)
<Jordan_U> meloc: You're welcome.
<Mao> just downloaded :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | beejay77
<ubottu> beejay77: Glad you made it! :-)
<beejay77> lotuspsychje: i was fighting this one week
<beejay77> \just one sinple option in bios
<beejay77> but why it happened during upgrade; i did not touch bios of course during upgrade in synaptic
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: i think 16.04 have some uefi stuff onboard by default, perhaps something went wrong there?
<Bashing-om> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<beejay77> lotuspsychje Bashing-om  thank You very much !cookie and a lot of beers :)
<lotuspsychje> beejay77: cheers
<Bashing-om> beejay77: How long have you been fighting this install ? since the 30th ?
<beejay77> 30th i made fresh install
<beejay77> before i was little bit fighting with upgrade
<Bashing-om> beejay77: Bet you are one happy camper now ,.. Seen in the logs what a fight it has been .
<beejay77> i am on ubuntu like more then 10 years now, always when spend some nights solving things and came to idea to change system - i just got supprised by communit
<beejay77> community
<raspberrypifan> has ubuntu moved to systemd
<Jordan_U> raspberrypifan: Yes.
<raspberrypifan> where do i learn about this sytemd
<pat_> there's tons of guides on systemd
<pat_> google it
<raspberrypifan> but a good concise one
<Jordan_U> !google | pat_
<ubottu> pat_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<raspberrypifan> ive googled but its all bits and pieaces
<jirido> Results for | pat_ on Google:
<jirido> --
<Jordan_U> jirido: No talking bots or scripts in #ubuntu.
<beejay77> lotuspsychje Bashing-om thanks a lot again, i need some sleep now
<Bashing-om> beejay77: Take care, not far behind you .
<macbook> hello
<macbook> can i help you
<Jordan_U> raspberrypifan: See the "systemd for Administrators Blog Series" linked to from here: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/
<Mikerhinos> hi all, I read everywhere that ubuntu was dropping Python 2.7 and will use 3.5 in 16.04. I'm on 16.04, and if I do a "python -V", it says that I have 2.7.11 version...
<reisio> Mikerhinos: nobody can drop python 2 until all the apps that they use that use it are updated for 3
<reisio> Mikerhinos: you probably have both 2 and 3 installed, with 2 as default
<Mikerhinos> reisio, Ok I thought it would have listed all the versions installed. So I can code things from 3.5 safely ?
<reisio> Mikerhinos: yes, just call for python3 explicitly
<Mikerhinos> reisio, Ok thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Mikerhinos: release notes : " Python2 is not installed anymore by default on the server, >> Python3 itself has been upgraded to the 3.5 series. " .
<reisio> Mikerhinos: and you can tell it to abort if run from 2 with something like: from sys import version; assert float(version[:1]) >= 3
<HILLARY> HELLO AMERICAN PEOPLE
<reisio> I just don't know who your audience is :p
<lundmar> HILLARY: FEEL THE BERN!!!
<HILLARY> I AM CROOKED HILLARY
<sam__> hello
<reisio> 'lo sam
<Seveas> Jordan_U: you're a Bernie man? :)
<fuzzles> i'm looking to overclock an asus x551m and am looking for any help with that
<Jordan_U> fuzzles: ##hardware sounds like a better place for that.
<fuzzles> i'm a bit new to verclocking in ubuntu and would like some help
<fuzzles> ty am searching now
<Triffid_Hunter> fuzzles: every time I've overclocked with linux, I have to set the max clocks in bios then just play in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq - I find ondemand governor is great, only overclocks when something's chewing the cpu. I had a motherboard ages ago with a PMIC that was software configurable, wrote a little script to ramp cpu and memory voltage with clock speed
<fuzzles> so i want to overclock this laptop and get a lil snappiness out of it nothing psycho-melty where i have to reball or go crazy just a lil more performance and am new to overclocking thouggh i am running ubuntu so i would assume i can get this done
<fuzzles> but im no tech-guru
<fuzzles> so i would like a li lhelp
<fuzzles> do you have any tips or help <Triffid_Hunter>
<Triffid_Hunter> fuzzles: you want it to feel snappier? get faster ram and an SSD, CPU clock frequency has rather less to do with "snappy feel" than most people think
<lotuspsychje> fuzzles: you have been suggested to the ##hardware channel, might be better place to start
<Triffid_Hunter> memory bandwidth and latency has a significantly larger impact, as does disk speed
<fuzzles> it is alaptop so i would rather oerclock than play with hardware
<fuzzles> also t/y lotuspsychje> i am there also but there are few contributors
<fuzzles> would you rather this were a private exchange for your sensibilities
<abir_spaceMonkey> xoxo
<mrabhi> hi guys!
<mrabhi> I am running kubuntu 15.10 and windows 10 on dual boot.
<mrabhi> I wish to upgrade kubuntu 15.10 to kubuntu 16.04 using either a iso/ bootable pendrive.
<mrabhi> is it possible?
<mrabhi> any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | mrabhi
<ubottu> mrabhi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mrabhi> lotuspsychje, doesn't answer my question.
<fuzzles> ol
<lotuspsychje> mrabhi: it does
<mrabhi> hmm how?
<ducasse> mrabhi: read the link
<mrabhi> "using either a iso/ bootable pendrive."
<Eburitus> i just updated from 14.04 to 16.04 and now my graphical system does not load. it jams after selecting boot options and by using ctr+alt+f2 i could read text "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up"
<Eburitus> same with older kernel
<Eburitus> i can see ubuntu text with red dots under it but process doesn't go further
<Eburitus> i waited 10 min and gave ctr+alt+del for system
<AndChat206976> Hey guys. I just restarted my computer and now when I try to login, I'm immediately returned to the login page
<ducasse> Eburitus: the upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 isnt't ready yet.
<Eburitus> ducasse: nice... when I'm going to get it?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Eburitus
<ubottu> Eburitus: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<AndChat206976> I can't get my work down now :(
<Eburitus> ducasse: what are my options now to get system up?
<AndChat206976> Done*
<sl-009> hi .. i am getting this issue on my Ubuntu : Error 503 Service Unavailable Service Unavailable Guru Meditation: XID: 1049530803 Varnish cache server
<ducasse> Eburitus: reinstall
<AndChat206976> Anyone? D:
<rajiv1> today when i try to install any thing by using the command "sudo apt-get install", then some errors occurred. I have pasted these output on paste.debian .net. if possible anybody please see it there: paste.debian.net/plain/682132.
<ducasse> rajiv1: there is an apt or dpkg process already running
<rajiv1> ducasse: thankyou.
<rajiv1> How to stop pending operations?
<tonky> hi
<exalt> is this the channel to be for ufw questions ?
<ducasse> rajiv1: find it and kill it.
<rajiv1> ducasse; how do i find and kill it. I mean what is the command or process?
<ducasse> rajiv1: 'ps ax' and look for apt or dpkg processes, then kill them with 'sudo kill <PID>'
<Eburitus> ducasse: if i'm forced to do reinstall (or terrible amount of work), why shouldn't I install directly 16.04?
<exalt> i have the following ufw configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16251462/ however i 'whois 8.8.8.8' timesout, when i disable ufw it does not, how do i correctly whitelist ip's in ufw ?
<ducasse> Eburitus: that's up to you. 16.04 is very recently released, some people have problems, others don't.
<ducasse> Eburitus: try it and see for yourself.
<Eburitus> ducasse: downloading...
<rajiv1> i was trying to install "qupzill", but due to internet connectivity problem i had to stop that process in the middle. Now i wanted to install it again, but when i try to install it, the installation starts from where i left it. Is there any way to install that from the begining?
<ducasse> rajiv1: try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<rajiv1> ducasse: it starts from where i left if yesterday. Any other command!
<ducasse> rajiv1: what's the problem? doesn't it finish?
<jon__> hi
<rajiv1> It wants to finish, but i want a fresh install. thats why i am asking.
<jon__> im running gparted to enlarge my partition. my current setup is like so 8GB sda1 800mb swap 20GB unallocated
<jon__> i want to add the 20gb to sda1 but i think the swap is in the way
<jon__> what should i do??
<ducasse> rajiv1: then finish it, purge it, and install again. but there's no problem in just letting it finish, so it's a waste of time.
<ducasse> rajiv1: let it finish, though.
<rajiv1> Ok. i am doing the same now.
<ducasse> jon__: delete swap, extend sda1, recreate and mkswap the swap partition
<jon__> what's the process for "recreate and mkswap the swap partition"???
<rajiv1> How do i see the background downloading actions from wget.
<ducasse> jon__: exactly what I said, create a partition for swap again and run mkswap on it. you will also need to update the UUID in /etc/fstab
<shal3r> I did `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` on Kubuntu 16.04 and now when i try to login using Unity i get working desktop with icons, but i'm missing cursor and all toolbars. What should I try?
<jon__> should i use extended partition for the swap??
<ducasse> jon__: doesn't matter.
<Mao> can someone explain me how to fix that error please ?  https://pastee.org/xw2xj
<jon__> how do i create a subpartition under extended partition??
<Mao> can someone explain me how to fix that error please ?  https://pastee.org/xw2xj
<zenith_> helo
<ducasse> Mao: you have two .list files for Google Chrome in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Mao> ducasse:  is there a command to fix that ?
<ducasse> Mao: 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome-beta.list' will delete one of them.
<Mao> ducasse: OK  i did that and that is the output of update https://pastee.org/trzwh   is it ok now ?  and thx by the way for your support
<jon__> i cant change fstab it says permission denied
<jon__> im running from a livecd
<Mao> ducasse: https://pastee.org/4tcxm
<ducasse> jon__: you need to change fstab on sda1, not the livecd, and you need to do it with sudo.
<jon__> where is fstab on sd1??
<ducasse> Mao: you have a couple of other misconfigured ppa's, but that's not supported here.
<Mao> ducasse: ok so could you direct me where i can get help please ?
<ducasse> jon__: run 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt', then edit /mnt/etc/fstab
<rajiv1> I am downloading a file from wget by using the command "wget -c -b". Now the file is downloading in the background. How can i see this background downloading process again in the terminal window?
<ducasse> Mao: the individuals who run the ppa's are responsible for them. you have a lot, and that's a really bad idea.
<SaraKnoodle> hello... i am downloading last 16.4 ubuntu... now i am on 15.10. do i have to make a clean install or i can update it also?
<Mao> ducasse: ok thx for the info if i ask you how to  erase them it would be to much ?
<jon__> how do i get the uuid of my new swpa partition??
<geirha> SaraKnoodle: with the dvd image, you can only do a clean install. To upgrade, you let it download the packages from the internet instead
<ducasse> SaraKnoodle: you can't upgrade from a downloaded iso image, you must upgrade online.
<SaraKnoodle> cool
<SaraKnoodle> so.. how do i update it online?
<ducasse> Mao: install ppa-purge and run it on the ppa's you want to remove
<SaraKnoodle> from the prompt?
<nocturnu> hi :)
<bazhang> !blkid | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ducasse> jon__: 'sudo blkid'
<SaraKnoodle> or just from the software update ?
<YankDownUnder> SaraKnoodle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<jon__> so i just want to copy the UUID part and replace the corresponding part in fstab??
<ducasse> jon__: yep.
<firman> may I ask a comparison between Willy Werewolf vs Xenial Xerus here?
<SaraKnoodle> ducasse how do i update it so?
<ducasse> SaraKnoodle: read the link YankDownUnder gave you
<SaraKnoodle> i did
<YankDownUnder> SaraKnoodle, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<SaraKnoodle> oops sorry
<YankDownUnder> SaraKnoodle, Go down a few paragraphs...easy as...
<SaraKnoodle> i didnt see it
<SaraKnoodle> thanks
<SaraKnoodle> <3
<YankDownUnder> SaraKnoodle, Cheers
<suresh> suresh-drupal
<Mao> ducasse: https://pastee.org/utwsw
<jon__> how i start my ubuntu after the swap partition change how do i verify that it is working correctly??
<ducasse> jon__: just boot it.
<jon__> ok cool its working i think
<jon__> thx alot ducasse
<ducasse> jon__: np, you're welcome. check that you have swap available by running 'free -m' if you want to.
<kanyashree> Hello...
<chelo> sup?
<kanyashree> i just want to know  type bangla in ubuntu 16.04
<kanyashree> ibus avro  how to  install in ubuntu 16.04
<bazhang> !ibus | kanyashree
<ubottu> kanyashree: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus  <--- read this kanyashree
<ducasse> Mao: 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:mc3man/trusty-media'
<SaraKnoodle> sorry guys it's me again
<SaraKnoodle> i've installed kernel 4.6 on ubuntu 15.10... if i upgrade to 16.4 it's gonna bring me back to kernel 4.4?
<Mao> ducasse:  doesnt help https://pastee.org/z4tek
<exalt> i have the following ufw configuration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16251462/ however i 'whois 8.8.8.8' timesout, when i disable ufw it does not, how do i correctly whitelist ip's in ufw ?
<ducasse> SaraKnoodle: it should still be available, I think.
<SaraKnoodle> hope so
<SaraKnoodle> it's been really hard to update the kernel for me :)
<ducasse> SaraKnoodle: did you install from a ppa, downloaded .deb files or build yourself?
<commander_> snappy sucks
<SaraKnoodle> good question
<SaraKnoodle> i found a script somewhere
<ducasse> SaraKnoodle: if you built yourself you would probably know ;)
<SaraKnoodle> i think it was built
<SaraKnoodle> the script made the job
<commander_> snappy sucks ??
<ducasse> SaraKnoodle: I'm guessing a repository. it will most likely be disabled on upgrade, but you can re-enable it in software sources under software and updates.
<commander_> anyone here who know how to pack a snap package ?
<SaraKnoodle> we will see it soon. i am upgrading already :)
<commander_> damn
<commander_> all are ubuntu users nd none of them know about snap ?
<bazhang> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<bazhang> try #snappy commander_
<commander_> people are dead there
<bazhang> so be patient
<commander_> !snappy
<ubottu> Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<commander_> !click
<kanyashree> how to install ibus avro on ubuntu 16.04
<kanyashree> help me
<kanyashree> how to install ibus avro in ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> !patience | kanyashree
<ubottu> kanyashree: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> kanyashree, the link given to you several times explains it
<bazhang> kanyashree, read the link given
<Mao> ducasse:  ? can you help me please i am trying to purge it but it does not work
<ducasse> Mao: try opening software and updates, go to software sources and just disable them there.
<Mao> ducasse: ok thx a lot
<OlofL_> How do I see my DNS server I got from DHCP?
<OlofL_> Got it. nmcli dev show | grep DNS
<michagogo> Are the Ruby bindings for LXC not packaged in Ubuntu?
<Mao> ducasse:  it works now i only see that error about some key is it something i should be worry ?https://pastee.org/j8y4n
<ducasse> Mao: that's a problem with the google repository, can't help you.
<Mao> ducasse: anyway thank you for  your help :) nice community here :)
<ducasse> Mao: np :)
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04, vlc, .mkv, 1:0.85~ speed. any ideas?
<blip99> hi all, is it a terrible idea to upgrade an ubuntu 12.04 64-bit up to 14.04 ?   rather than fresh install ?
<cfhowlett> blip99, terrible?  no.  prefer clean installs myself but YMMV
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, works fine for me
<blip99> cfhowlett, the only thing i'd like to preserve is all the xfce configuration, the window colorings, font size etc.. keyboard shortcuts.    is there a tool for porting this over ?
<cfhowlett> blip99, you in xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: it used to work well for me too, until I had to do a re-install because of laptop change
<blip99> cfhowlett, i think i installed ubuntu then put xfce, not sure was years ago :D
<MonkeyDust> blip99  backup fist ... during fresh install, create a separate /home partition, so all the settings you mentioned stay untouched
<cfhowlett> blip99, and those settings should all be resident in your /home.  so long as you don't mess with /home, you should retain all.  but if you prefer xfce, consider clean installing xubuntu
<reza_sam> :|
<reza_sam> hi can i ask question here?
<blip99> MonkeyDust, ah right.  I already have seperate /home.   ok i wont format it
<cfhowlett> !ask | reza_sam
<ubottu> reza_sam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blip99> hopefully newer version of xfce doesn't get too confused by old settings
<blip99> im sure it was programmed to correctly import stuff... -_-
<MonkeyDust> blip99  but still, backup first
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, eh, that wouldn't cause a .85 playing speed.
<blip99> MonkeyDust, thanks.  one more thing, it should over-ride my existing grub,  im scared its gonna mess up windows boot.  can i prevent grub reinstall ?    new fresh linux gonna be in same old partition
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: I might be missing a codec
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MonkeyDust> blip99  not sure what it will do, but grub can be repaired, nothing will be lost
<SongsofMyFather> Hey guys... Anyone here know how to speed up slow web browser in ubuntu ?? I have tried xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu mate, ubuntu gnome & standard ubuntu all with firefox, opera, or chromium. Every os I try the browser always takes ages to load and constantly freezes when browsing websites.
<MonkeyDust> SongsofMyFather  here's a few tips http://paste.ubuntu.com/16253202/
<SongsofMyFather> MonkeyDust: Thank you for the link. Will check it out now :)
<dididodo> Hi ... since the last firefox (46.0) update the browser won't play youtube videos correctly. any hints?
<cfhowlett> dididodo, works fine here
<dididodo> cfhowlett, ok
<cfhowlett> dididodo, test an alternate browser
<cfhowlett> note error messages
<dididodo> cfhowlett, no problems with chrome ... btw, i'm on 12.04
<cfhowlett> something specific to ffox it would seem, dididodo.  you could purge and resintall
<dididodo> ok
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  what happens when you play videos
<dididodo> MonkeyDust, sound only, no image
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  try this https://www.youtube.com/html5
<lazyman> someone
<lazyman> someone?
<cfhowlett> no questions, no answers, lazyman
<MonkeyDust> lazyman  type /names
<Kartagis> diddledan: correctly meaning?
<dididodo> MonkeyDust, now it works. thank you!
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  glad i could help
<dididodo> MonkeyDust, so this means, yt streams in html5 format and i have to make ff compatible with it. are the changes now permanent or is there a plugin or ubuntu package?
<Kartagis> cfhowlett: I installed that, no change
<MonkeyDust> dididodo  i neve installed a plugin for it, so i guess it's permanent
<dididodo> MonkeyDust, ok ... thanks again. wish you a nice weekend.
<kanyashree> How to install ibus avro in ububtu 16.04 for Bengali Type
<kanyashree> i am a new user. i want to know how to install "ibus avro" in ubuntu 16.04 help me
<MonkeyDust> kanyashree  is this useful http://linux.omicronlab.com/
<kanyashree> there is no help for 16.04 only 14.04 i don't under stand help me
<Mao> guys i have only wifi network available around so i have one usb antenna atheros usb2 and the antena that is build in laptop now the question is : what can i do to make my laptop sharing the internet from the usb to other devices with the build in antenna ? can someone please give me a hand with it ?
<MonkeyDust> !ics | Mao start here
<ubottu> Mao start here: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Mao> MonkeyDust:  what is that ? i dont get it sorry :)
<MonkeyDust> Mao  open the link
<Mao> the info from ubottu is till ubuntu 12!!!
<Mao> i have 16.04
<Mathisen> Mao, Ubuntu 9.10 and up it says...
<Mathisen> read more then 1 line
<Mao> would be all the same since for 9 ,11 and 12  are different options ?
<Mao> Mathisen: that what i do :)
<mrabhi> hi guys!
<mrabhi> I have this device http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/281164/using-hid-compliant-mouse-like-device-in-ubuntu and xinput either doesn't list it
<mrabhi> or if it lists it only receives the first input
<popey> Mao: network manager hasn't changed a lot over the years.
<Mao> popey: maybe but the moment i open it i see different thinks than on the tut :) and i am very new user of linux hope you understand
<mrabhi> any help?
<MonkeyDust> mrabhi  is that a wireless mouse
<mrabhi> MonkeyDust, yeah!
<mrabhi> it is touchscreen board to be accurate
<Mao> and as i understood the tutorial is for sharing wired connection via wifi not  like in my case wifi via wifi
<MonkeyDust> mrabhi  same issue with a cable mouse?
<mrabhi> yeah
<Mao> i would appreciate if someone here could help me please
<Spookan> Mao: What do you need help with?
<Mao> Spookan: i have only wifi network available around so i have one usb antenna atheros usb2 and the antena that is build in laptop now the question is : what can i do to make my laptop sharing the internet from the usb to other devices with the build in antenna
<Mao> and thx :)
<Spookan> Mao: Hm not my area hehe, did you have some guide?
<Mao> Spookan: yes that onehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing but  is not so easy (for me ) as it looks i have 16.04
<Spookan> Mao: What about this one? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<Mao> Spookan: :) yes that is the problem " Okay, imagine you only have a network cable plugged in your desktop PC (which we'll call "eth0") "
<Mao> i dont have it :)
<MonkeyDust> Mao  always make sure you have normal cable connection, in case you have to repair wifi
<Spookan> Mao: Further down the page you have commands for listing your stuff.
<Mao> MonkeyDust: usually i do have but now i am (and will be for few weeks) far away from home and only wifi available so i want to make my laptop as e hotspot for other devices that can not reach the signal
<Mao> Spookan: ^^
<Mao> Spookan: i have only wlan0 and Wlan1 that is connected
<Mao> wlan0 is useless coz can not reach the access point
<Mao> so i want to make wlan0 as a hotspot shering connection from wlan1
<Spookan> Mao: And do you know wich one is wich? wlan0 = built in or?
<lerner> there is a video I like. It is audio in there, but also an awful melody somebody chose to merge with the original conversation, so now you hear the conversation plus the music I dont want. all audio is joint together, mkvtoolnik just list one audio file. How can I edit the audio stream and get rid of the music?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  better ask in #ubuntustudio
<Mao> Spookan: wlan0 is build in wlan1 is usb
<Spookan> Brb.
<uruk7> hello, i run startx in tty1 how to close now startx into tty1
<shal3r> uruk7, ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+c?
<shal3r> or kill that process from any tty
<Mao> Spookan: https://pastee.org/uf2ve
<Mao> Spookan: as you can see the connection is on wlan1
<uruk7> shal3r don't work ctrl+c
<Mao> uruk7: sudo init3 may work
<Mao> i mean init 3
<Mao> Spookan: so ? any thoughts ? i am so in to it  ...if you can please can help me
<Mao> kind of pity that there is not yet simple app for that
<Mao> on win is a tone of them unfortunately nothing for linux yet
<MonkeyDust> Mao  this comes from a different distro, may be useful in ubuntu too  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rhel-fedora-linux-internet-connection-sharing-howto/
<Mao> MonkeyDust: thx but again is about sharing eth not wlan
<brunch875> Now that we're talking about networks... I have two internet connections (wlan + eth), both marked UG in routing tables. Is there a way I can choose which to use firefox on? (instead of using the latest connected one)
<brunch875> I'm googling for it but I don't really know what I'm looking for :s
<popey> brunch875: "metric" and "default gateway" are the terms you're looking for
<brunch875> thanks :]
<brunch875> Aaaah yes. Metric's the nice of networking!
<Kartagis> why arent't .deb files' dependendices not automatically installed anymore?
<deniljoseph> guys i cant install kde connect in my ubuntu 14.04 LTS here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255619/ please help!!!!!!!!
<popey> Kartagis: depends how you install the deb, they can be
<Kartagis> popey: dpkg -i
<popey> Kartagis: that never installed dependencies
<popey> Kartagis: use "sudo apt install ./foo.deb"
<deniljoseph> any sols?
<Kartagis> popey: the same way I installed on 14.04
<popey> deniljoseph: did you add a kdeconnect ppa?
<popey> Kartagis: still, dpkg -i has never installed dependencies
<deniljoseph> nop
<popey> Kartagis: youd usually do "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb" and "sudo apt-get -f install"
<deniljoseph> can u tell me how to do so
<popey> but now you can do "sudo apt install ./foo.deb" and it does both steps
<popey> deniljoseph: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<deniljoseph> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<popey> deniljoseph: how are you trying to install kdeconnect? Following some guide, or downloading a package?
<deniljoseph> via software center
<deniljoseph> @popey
<Kartagis> wha? why is sufo apt-get -f install removing everything?
<popey> Kartagis: what are you trying to install?
<popey> deniljoseph: can you pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) the output of "sudo apt install kdeconnect" please?
<deniljoseph> sure
<Kartagis> teamviewer dropbox and google-chrome-stable
<popey> Kartagis: do one at a time, take google-chrome-stable for example, what happens when you "sudo apt install ./google-chrome-stable.deb" or whatever the deb is called?
<deniljoseph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255736/
<deniljoseph> here you go popey
<popey> deniljoseph: what if you "sudo apt install kdeconnect kde-runtime"?
<Kartagis> can you use apt install to install .deb files?
<deniljoseph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255757/ here u go popey
<popey> Kartagis: yes, in 16.04
<deniljoseph> when i do as u said
<popey> deniljoseph: can you pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list and any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ called something.list ?
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  fist do   sudo apt update
<Kartagis> popey: unable to locate package
<MonkeyDust> first*
<deniljoseph> then pastebin them?
<popey> Kartagis: are you in the directory where the deb is, and are you using ./ in front of the deb package name?
<popey> Kartagis: maybe pastebin the output
<deniljoseph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255829/ sources.list
<popey> deniljoseph: ok, that looks good.
<deniljoseph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255859/
<deniljoseph> in sources.list.d
<Kartagis> popey: ./pakage.deb worked
<deniljoseph> tht smthng
<popey> Kartagis: sweeeeet!
<Kartagis> and now I've to reinstall ubuntu, because it removed a huge amount of things
<Kartagis> I have no clue why
<popey> Kartagis: nah
<popey> Kartagis: we can put them back easily
<popey> Kartagis: sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^
<popey> (include the ^ on the end)
<popey> it will put back anything you accidentally removed
<Kartagis> it wasn't me who removed them
<Kartagis> sudo apt-get -f install that
<deniljoseph> popey any sol
<Kartagis> did*
<popey> Kartagis: well, okay :) but the above fixes it :)
<Kartagis> okay
<popey> Kartagis: not sure, I have never install kdeconnect, not sure why the package seems broken for you.
<popey> Kartagis: maybe someone in #kubuntu knows?
 * Kartagis takes the answer and throws it at deniljoseph
<deniljoseph> :(
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust
<emajor> hi. is bash still going to be the default shell for ubuntu for the next few releases?
<MonkeyDust> emajor  yes
<MonkeyDust> emajor  why do you ask?
<MonkeyDust> emajor  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Change%20Shell
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust have u got any idea why i get this error
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  remind me, what error
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust here u go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16255981/
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  try this I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<emajor> MonkeyDust: thanks
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust i saved it as fix packages
<deniljoseph> can u guide me to do the rest bcz i m a nooob
<nz0> arent you trying to install
<nz0> KDE on kubuntu?
<popey> only kdeconnect
<popey> the android bridge thing
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  make executable with
<MonkeyDust>                     'chmod +x fixpackages'
<deniljoseph> on ubuntu
<deniljoseph> whats next MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  then run it with './fixpackages'
<nz0> ahh okay cool, sorry I was in the wrong window...
<nz0> ignore me guys and gals
<deniljoseph> hehe its k nz0
<deniljoseph> i got u
<deniljoseph> You will see no output for up to 5 minutes. Please wait   Removing the /var/lib/dpkg directory
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  great, now sit back and wait, have a cup of coffee, watch a simpsons episode...
<deniljoseph> ahh got sme output
<Poke95> A 5 minute simpsons episode??
<MonkeyDust> Poke95  well, the intro...
<Poke95> lol
<nz0> i'd suggest the best of Lionel Hutz - that's a good 5 minuts :P
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust its Done!
<deniljoseph> whats next
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  now try again
<deniljoseph> k just a min
<Poke95> "Just a min"... So we need an advertisement here
<Poke95> The best one
<deniljoseph> same again MonkeyDust
<deniljoseph> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16256505/
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  ok, i'm out of ideas, if you're using kubuntu, try and ask in #kubuntu
<deniljoseph> i m on ubuntu :(
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  those look like kde errors
<nz0> maybe #kde?
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  what is it, tou're trying to install
<MonkeyDust> you're*
<deniljoseph> kde connect
<deniljoseph> from the software center
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  why kde if you're in ubuntu?
<deniljoseph> then wht alternative do i use'
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  alternative to what?
<deniljoseph> kde
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  you lost me ... what do you want to achieve?
<deniljoseph> want to install kde
<nz0> kde connect is an application within the KDE :)
<some1> Hi
<deniljoseph> so i cant have android integration
<deniljoseph> oh
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<nz0> wait up a second monkeydust...
<deniljoseph> so wht app can i use to trasnfer files between my android and ubuntu
<deniljoseph> kubuntu-desktop ??
<nz0> do you want to just back up your phone?
<ducasse> deniljoseph: kdeconnect says it is a set of extensions to Plasma, I doubt it will just work with another desktop.
<some1> I am using Ubuntu 16.04, and I don't have drop down menus on the top bar anymore.
<some1> Anyone know why?
<EriC^^> some1: try restart unity-panel-service
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  do you know what kde is?
<some1> Eric^^ Thank you very much! That worked! :)
<nz0> deniljoseph: if you want to install stuff, you can use a specific software for Ubuntu that doesnt require you to install kde connect
<deniljoseph> nz0 nah i want to transfer files between wirelessly
<nz0> I have just the thing!
<nz0> wait up two seconds!
<deniljoseph> sure
<deniljoseph> MonkeyDust i read somewhere tht kde can help to get android connected wirelessly
<deniljoseph> ducasse tx for the info
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  kde is a desktop environment, a completely different desktop
<deniljoseph> ohh i see
<nz0> deniljoseph: its a bit of a different way of looking at the problem, but there is an application free on the Google App Store called "AirDroid"
<nz0> deniljoseph: what it does is allows you to access your phone from your web browser if you are on the same wireless network
<deniljoseph> ohh via web browser :o
<MonkeyDust> deniljoseph  http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<deniljoseph> tht seems weired
<nz0> including transfer files, install apps, backup stuff, send messages...
<nz0> take a look, i promise it will do what you need :)
<deniljoseph> ohw tx for the info nz0 installing it right away
<nz0> :) no worries deniljoseph
<nz0> sorry for being off topic peeps :)
<imthenachoman> hey guys. there is a bug with the php-smbclient package. where do i go to report it again?
<ducasse> imthenachoman: easiest way is to use ubuntu-bug
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest77856> Why my user name is guest when I set up my nickname
<OerHeks> Guest77856, did you register? if not, that name could be taken
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GnomeKris> Okay, so I was on 14.04, then tried to upgrade to 16.04. One step at a time of course. But nothing showed the option for 14.10 or 15.04 first. It just wanted me to jump to 15.10. I figured it couldn't hurt anything. So I jumped...Big mistake. Froze mid upgrade and had to do some magic in recovery to make it boot. I got it working, then immediately upgraded to 16.04 without a single hiccup..Except steam doesn't work now, and the propri
<GnomeKris> etary drivers for my gpu don't show in additional drivers.
<GnomeKris> Any ideas?
<Guest77856> K thanks
<geirha> You should've upgraded directly from 14.04 to 16.04 ...
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  as of july, you can directly upgrade LTS > LTS (16.04.1)
<GnomeKris> maybe I should have, but it didn't give that option in the update manager and I was in a rush at the time. So instead of looking it up and doing research like I should have, I just let it do it's thing and came back to a frozen upgrade.
<GnomeKris> Now I can't play my steam games and I don't have proprietary drivers (Which in my experience, steam doesn't like to cooperate with the open source drivers)
<GnomeKris> Do you think that doing a steam purge and reinstall will fix steam?
<geirha> Maybe the newer proprietary driver no longer support your hardware
<ioria> GnomeKris, amd card ?
<GnomeKris> yeah, Radion 29
<GnomeKris> r9*
<GnomeKris> fat fingers too
<GnomeKris> AMD Radion R9 380
<ioria> GnomeKris, no more support for proprietary drivers on 16.04
<ioria> !info fglrx
<ubottu> Package fglrx does not exist in xenial
<GnomeKris> damn..
<kurros> you are stuck with the open source drivers for now until the amdpro hybrid drivers are updated for 16.04
<GnomeKris> Will open source work with steam properly then? Since I couldn't get any games to open at all with open source and 14.04
<OerHeks> fglrx depreciated > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<MonkeyDust> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-pxpress, boinc-client-fglrx
<kurros> GnomeKris: right click on the steam icon on the desktop and change it to: env LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6 /usr/$LIB/libxcb.so.1 /lib/${PLATFORM}-linux-gnu/libgcc_s.so.1'  /usr/bin/steam %U
<kurros> steam and (most) games will work fine then
<GnomeKris> I'll give it a shot.
<kurros> er might be /usr/games/steam if you used the ubuntu package
<kurros> oh well
<GnomeKris> Nope, that didn't work kurros
<kurros> if you used the ubuntu package use /usr/games/steam instead of /usr/bin
<GnomeKris> Doesn't even throw an error now. I just doesn't work. I'm gonna try to remove steam and reinstall. Hopefully I won't have to download all my games again.
<ioria> GnomeKris, take a read https://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/4/364039785160758157/
<kurros> try it from a terminal window?
<Kartagis> why the hell does sudo apt-get install -f remove ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Cedara> Bug or not? Ubuntu 16.04, fresh install: When I changed the colours with the installed PPA from ravefinity-project and tried to minimize corebird, compiz got into a fit and crashed. From the error reports list, it's a compiz core crash that has been sent. Today, it didn't crash, but instead put e.g. this Hexchat window in the upperst bit of the screen where I could get the menu bar only back with moving the window. Still a bug?
<bazhang> Kartagis, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage and safe to remove
<bazhang> !metapackage | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<thevilsoul> hey there I am having a problem with staying connected to WiFi ..it gets disconnected after a while. even when I am regulaly using it...And I dont face issue on windows at all
<Kartagis> hmm
<Harry-GAA001> Anyone interested in doing a bit of work for me installing Arma 2 Dayz Epoch onto a Linux server. I'm happy to pay for the time, if it's sensible.
<Kartagis> this information could have saved me from re-installing :)
<Kartagis> anyway, thanks bazhang
<bazhang> Harry-GAA001, thats for an offtopic channel
<kaligoddess> @Harry-GAA001 would do it for free if I knew how. :)
<ducasse> Cedara: remove the ppa and try again
<Harry-GAA001> @kaligoddess - lol, thanks anyways
<kaligoddess> Having a dual boot with windows and Ubuntu... What's the good in it? Just to use and run certain software that can't be used for each other?
<hugo> hello gm. I'm having a problem when I try to install the libX11-dev
<Harry-GAA001> @bazhang - why so, I have a server running ubuntu and I've tried to do it myself, now I am running out of time to get it sorted
<Cedara> ducasse : noted
<hugo> I'm getting the error: Unable to locate LibX11.
<Kartagis> *sigh*
<kltrg> Hello, ducasse! I’m back to discuss my remote desktop issue.
<kaligoddess> U welcome ! Maybe next time
<Kartagis> I think I have to go back to 14.04
<bazhang> Harry-GAA001, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<GnomeKris> A few different possible solutions, and everyone's problem I'm reading seems to be slightly different. Ultimately the same issue though, steam won't launch in 16.04. The most thorough solution seems to be to remove steam and the steam repo, then install steam through the ubuntu repo
<ducasse> kltrg: found a link that has an example config for you, hang on a sec.
<MonkeyDust> GnomeKris  what's wrong with steam from the ubuntu repo?
<hugo> hello gm. I'm having a problem when I try to install the libX11-dev , I get the error Unable to locate libX11
<Cedara> GnomeKris : clean install or upgrade to 16.04 ? Cause mine worked fine on the clean install
<hugo> can someone help?
<ducasse> kltrg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/506580/how-to-configure-a-password-for-lightdm-vnc-connection - you also want to install the package vnc4server
<ioria> !info libx11-dev
<ubottu> libx11-dev (source: libx11): X11 client-side library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.6.3-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 647 kB, installed size 2225 kB
<GnomeKris> MonkeyDust, apparently, nothing. That's why using it seems to be working, while using steam from the steam repo seems to be broken
<ioria> hugo, not 'X', 'x'
<Harry-GAA001> I have steam running on 16.04
<GnomeKris> Definitely Not a clean upgrade Cedara. I should have done it like that, but alas I was a fool, and am learning from my mistake
<hugo> ioria, Just that?
<Harry-GAA001> I have a counter-strike server running on it using tcadmin
<hugo> xD
<GnomeKris> I'm going to try removing steam and steam repo, then installing from ubuntu repo
<ioria> hugo, try that
<Cedara> GnomeKris : np - I learned clean installing is the best way too.
<ducasse> kltrg: check the first answer in that link, it explains it all pretty well. Then let me know if you have problems :)
<kurros> the reason it wont run is because the open source drivers are built with a different version of gcc/libc. you need to use the LD_PRELOAD trick (or delete the conflicting files from the steam install)
<kltrg> ducasse, So far (while trying in vain) I already installed gnome-session-fallback, xinit, x11vnc and xorg. Do I need all of these or can I clean up to avoid having unnecessary stuff?
<GnomeKris> Yeah, I just have to order my 2tb hdd already so I can move my home folder to there, and wipe and reinstall ubuntu any time I want on my ssd.
<Harry-GAA001> how do I change to ubuntu off topic room?
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ducasse> kltrg: all except the gnome package is for running X locally, just install lightdm and vnc4server, and it will pull in what it needs.
<Harry-GAA001> nothing happens when I use that line
<touil76> Hello. I come again with my problem of screen not turning back on after being switched of by ubuntu screensaver (16.04).
<Harry-GAA001> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ducasse> kltrg: keep the gnome thingy if gnome is what you want to run.
<Cedara> you need to add the / before that, Harry-GAA001
<touil76> More info here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323309
<Harry-GAA001> Sorry, I did include that when I tried it
<Cedara> np
<kltrg> ducasse, Ok, so I’ll get rid of the rest. I’m sorry, I still don’t fully understand the concept of not running the X server locally. Where will my applications be processed? On what machine?
<ducasse> kltrg: on the server, displaying over the network via vnc.
<touil76> What I would like to explain, is why the screensaver operates without problem when not logged in (when I boot the computer, and stay on the login page, the screen goes black after some inactivity but can be turned back on with a movement of the mouse).
<kltrg> ducasse, Ok, that’s what I want.
<Harry-GAA001> Are you sure the room isn't called ubuntu-off-topic rather than ubuntu-offtopic
<touil76> And why it doesn't work when logged in, whatever the user.
<GnomeKris> Okay, wtf. I can't even open my home folder now?
<ducasse> kltrg: good :) then just follow the instructions in the link and you should be all set.
<GnomeKris> places drop down menu -> home folder....loading cursor...then nothing.
<ioria> touil76, for screensaver what you mean  ? light-locker , xscreensaver or what ?
<touil76> I think it's the default ubuntu screensaver.
<GnomeKris> I'm still using lightdm btw. Does that make a difference? Should I switch to the new DM...GDM3 right?
<touil76> So I guess it's light-locker.
<touil76> I tried with xscreensaver, and every works with xscreensaver.
<kltrg> ducasse, I copied the bits into the lightdm config file. Now, when I’m trying to connect to the server using Remmina, it asks for a VNC password. Where do I set this one?
<kltrg> ducasse, Do I just run vncpasswd?
<ioria> touil76, so you need an hard reboot when it switches on  ?
<ducasse> kltrg: yes, it's explained in the first answer in the link I gave you.
<touil76> Yes. Or to log in to this computer via ssh and another computer, then sending reboot -now via ssh.
<touil76> ioria: the weird thing is that there is no problem with the screeen being turned off as long as I stay in the login page.
<touil76> ioria : My english is poor, do you see what I mean with the login thing ?
<ioria> touil76, yep, had similar issue with lubuntu ....  for now , ended up  removing light-locker and light-locker-settings and configuring xscreensaver to start
<kltrg> ducasse, I set it using vncpasswd but I get an authentification error in Remmina. How can I find out if my Remmina configuration is right?
<ioria> touil76, have't find a fix
<ioria> touil76, haven't found a fix
<ioria> touil76, i think is related to video driver, because with nomodeset parameter it's all ok
<touil76> ioria : what I found out is that when the screen goes off, even the keyboard is unresponsive (by that, I mean that the num lock key doesn't turn the keyboard numlock led off or on anymore).
<kltrg> ducasse, I checked "update-alternatives --list Xvnc" mentioned in the link you provided. My server says, it has no alternatives listed.
<touil76> ioria: that is what I thought too. But why would xscreensaver work then ?
<ioria> touil76, yes
<ioria> touil76, it's another piece of software
<ducasse> kltrg: I remember having that problem once, can't remember how I fixed it. update-alternatives should point to /usr/bin/Xvnc4
<GnomeKris> So switching to gdm3 fixed a few issues with not opening apps.
<touil76> ioria : wouldn't there be a way to configure light-locker manually ?
<GnomeKris> Steam still broken though.
<ioria> touil76, yes, light-locker-settings ... or command line gnome-screensaver-command -a .....
<touil76> ioria : weirder than ever. I found that light-locker isn't installed on my computer ....
<ioria> touil76,  dpkg -l light-locker
<ioria> touil76,  sorry ...
<ducasse> kltrg: check the logs under /var/log/lightdm - pastebin them if you need help.
<touil76> I'm going to try to install light locker to see what it does.
<touil76> ioria : can I write you back afterwards ?
<ioria> touil76,  sure
<kltrg> ducasse, Here is lightdm.log: http://pastebin.com/L9EQkVrp
<kltrg> ducasse, But again: I’m not sure I got the configuration of Remmina right. I entered the servers alias and my login credentials. That’s about it.
<muecahid> sd
<muecahid> sdf
<muecahid> fds
<muecahid> dsf
<muecahid> ds
<muecahid> sfd
<ducasse> kltrg: now I remember, try to add '-SecurityTypes None' to the command line in lightdm.conf, then restart lightdm
<Cedara> ducasse : purged the ravefinity-project ppa and it doesn't happen, neither the fits nor a crash of compiz
<skroon> hi all
<ducasse> Cedara: then voila.
<Cedara> ducasse : hoorah, found a bug then (lol)
<skroon> I have installed and configured a Ubuntu installation on my usbdrive, now I would like to clone that drive, but are there certain commands I need to run, to make that each clone is "unique"... things like different SSH key's, hostnames, etc?
<ducasse> Cedara: but not in any ubuntu package :)
<Cedara> hee
<Cedara> ducasse : indeed
<sine0> ok so a program that has a link is not starting and i want to see the verbose output
<kltrg> ducasse, Now, connecting to the VNC server fails quickly in Remmina. I tried it with and without encryption (since I don’t understand the -SecurityTypes parameter) but it’s the same: connection fails instantly.
<Cedara> ducasse : I could tell the ravefinity-project folks though
<ducasse> kltrg: ok, try '-SecurityTypes VncAuth'.
<ducasse> Cedara: that would probably be a good idea, yes.
<Cedara> ducasse : shall do then
<brym> anyone familiar with /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf permissions?
<kltrg> ducasse, It’s the same.
<ducasse> kltrg: did you restart lightdm both times?
<kltrg> ducasse, I did.
<ducasse> kltrg: very odd, it worked fine for me. can you try another vnc client?
<ducasse> kltrg: try xvnc4viewer, it should work with that server.
<kltrg> ducasse, ok.
<kltrg> ducasse, Do I have to specify the port it should connect to or will it guess by itself?
<GnomeKris_> Okay, I removed steam and the steam repo. Installed steam through terminal with sudo apt-get install steam. Went through the configuration stuff in terminal. Still won't load. Flashes the window border and stops...
<ducasse> kltrg: probably uses the right port by default, just try.
<skroon> my target machine needs a UEFI bootable partition too boot from, how do I make a bootable USB installation disk this way?
<skroon> I just donwloaded the .iso from the ubuntu website
<ducasse> skroon: the iso is UEFI compatible.
<brym> i keep getting permission denied whenever i try to bind mount an smb share from my nas, both as myself and root. but i have no problems browsing the nas through the terminal and nautilus.
<GnomeKris_> Changed /usr/bin/steam to /usr/games/steam.
<GnomeKris_> Works
<skroon> ducasse: I just did:  sudo dd if=ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/disk3 bs=1m
<skroon> ducasse: so that should work then?
<meow> hello
<ducasse> skroon: yes, but you might need to tell your firmware to boot from usb.
<skroon> ducasse: I have, but it's not showing up in my list of bootable drives, that's why I thought it wasn't set correctly as UEFI partition or something
<[diablo]> Afternoon #ubuntu ... guys I'm getting sharding with the Radeon drivers... seems it's using the official drivers... any ideas please?
<stevenm> anyone here ever to actually use the VLAN function of nm-applet succesfully on 14.04?
<DankyMemes> Xubuntu is blazing right now love it.  Just switched back from Arch, Manjaro to be exact. Ubuntu is so much easier.
<kltrg> ducasse, xvnc4viewer says: unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<ducasse> kltrg: sounds like you need to specify the port
<OerHeks> !yay | DankyMemes
<ubottu> DankyMemes: Glad you made it! :-)
<kltrg> ducasse, It’s the same with :5900
<kltrg> ducasse, I still couldn’t figure out how to set the update-alternative value correctly.
<ducasse> kltrg: don't use that colon
<kltrg> ducasse, How do I write server:port then?
<ducasse> kltrg: oh, try :0
<kltrg> ducasse, servername:0 ? It fails.
<touil76>  ioria : removing gnome-screensaver and installing light-locker didn't change anything userwise, but prevented the screen from being turned back on while not logged in. So it has gotten worse.
<bmsr256> we must have to wait for new amd controllers for ubuntu 16.04
<ducasse> kltrg: some vnc clients want you to use an offset from port 5900, so :1 would be 5901 etc. it was just a thought.
<DankyMemes> what is a cool alias? I always ~$ alias fucking=sudo
<kltrg> ducasse, No, it doesn’t work.
<ducasse> kltrg: try remmina again, must be an option you need to enable or disable, but I'm not familiar with it.
<kltrg> ducasse, Is the connection encrypted?
<ducasse> kltrg: I don't think so, unless you set up tls or an ssh tunnel.
<kltrg> ducasse, No. I tried in my previous approach using x11vnc but I uninstalled the package.
<kltrg> ducasse, Do I need to specify my login credentials to connect to the server?
<ducasse> kltrg: no, you specify them in a normal lightdm login prompt
<OerHeks> kltrg, check the vcn server settings first, guessing is a long way
<kltrg> OerHeks, Where do I do this? I’m using xvnc4server.
<OerHeks> perhaps /etc/init.d/x11vnc.conf ?
<ducasse> kltrg: all the settings are specified in lightdm.conf, it passes them to the server. the server is vnc4server, not xvnc4server.
<kltrg> ducasse, In the lightdm.conf file, the command goes "/usr/bin/Xvnc …" but if I run /usr/bin/Xvnc manually, the file can’t be found.
<kltrg> ducasse, Oh! I think I installed xvnc4server.
<mojtaba> Hi, I am running ubuntu 14.04lts and I want to upgrade to 16.04 LTS. Could you please let me know what is the procedure?
<mojtaba> should I upgrade to 15.10 first?
<geirha> No, don't go via 15.10
<kltrg> ducasse, Now that I installed the package, the command is executable and the update-alternative is set.
<geirha> mojtaba: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10
<kltrg> ducasse, But… I still can’t connect.
<ducasse> kltrg: the viewer is called xvnc4viewer, the server is vnc4server.
<ducasse> kltrg: give me 5 mins, I'll configure it on a spare machine here and test.
<kltrg> ducasse, Progress. xvnc4viewer asks for a password. The connection doesn’t fail early on. But if I type it in, "No password configured for VNC Auth".
<kltrg> ducasse, Ok, thanks a lot for your effort.
<OerHeks> mojtaba, wait for 16.04.1, july
<ducasse> kltrg: great, switch SecurityTypes back to None.
<TiZ_> Hello there. It seems that hotplug events don't go off from the creation of virtual devices anymore. Is this something I should look into in uinput, or udev?
<kltrg> ducasse, That’s what I was trying. But no success.
<ducasse> kltrg: ok, I'll test here.
<amit_> how to delete recently watched videos from the drop down menu of movies tab
<OerHeks> amit_,  systemsettings > privacy > files & applications
<GnomeKris> I guess I upgraded to 16.04 a little to soon, as I use AMD hardware, and the proprietary drivers aren't ready. Need to find out where I can follow the progress of the driver developement.
<GnomeKris> development*
<radi> anyone know how to join ms domain on ubuntu
<riffautae> the newest samba is prob a good place to start
<radi> hallo
<riffautae> kerberos and ldap are used i am pretty sure. and i think samba can do both now
<radi> anyone, can you help me how to join domain with ubuntu
<GnomeKris> Also, I have no hdmi sound with this open source drive
<GnomeKris> driver*
<mojtaba> OerHeks: Why you suggest to wait until July?
<riffautae> radi: i havnt done it but the main tool you will want is prob samba for file shares. you can also look up how to connect to 'active directory' i think for authentication
<radi> riffautae : No, i don't want to share file
<riffautae> radi: what are you looking to get from connecting to the domain?
<radi> riffautae : i mean a domain like my company domain,,
<OerHeks> mojtaba, it will be offered as an upgrade, but you can do it now it you want to. see the !upgrade factoid
<riffautae> yeah an exchange server right?
<riffautae> active directory, centrialized login etc
<radi> riffautae : yups
<radi> right
<radi> do you know how to do that /
<radi> ?
<radi> can you help me ?
<riffautae> radi: i looked at a few tutorials. looks like its an involved process <radi> ca
<riffautae> oops
<riffautae> radi: http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-join-an-ubuntu-desktop-into-an-active-directory-domain/ meant to link this
<radi> okay thanks
<neopsyche> helo .
<neopsyche> what does it mean on here ;'you need to be identified with services'?
<zykotick9> !register | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<radi> thanks riffautae, i'll try it when i at office
<riffautae> kk gl
<Mao> is there any possible way to share wifi from one wifi card via laptop built in card ? any software on linux for that ? not eth but wlan1 via wlan0 ?
<riffautae> Mao: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint looks like that shows your exact scenario
<kltrg> ducasse, Have you been able to set it up?
<ducasse> kltrg: took forever to install a full X stack, I'm trying to get a client working now
<hahabutts> wb lads
<kltrg> ducasse, ok
<hahabutts> so i used startup disk creator on a usb stick and now i want to use the usb stick as a storage device but it is stuck on read only
<hahabutts> ive tried partitioning it again and everything
<hahabutts> but its stuck on read only no matter what
<pat_rick> hey, quick question
<pat_rick> I have made a bug report about some problem with my wireless chip
<pat_rick> now I've been asked to install the latest upstream kernel
<OerHeks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pat_rick> (to check if it's been fixed since)
<pat_rick> since this is my production system, I'm a bit reluctant to do so
<pat_rick> is it easy to remove once I've tested for the bug?
<pat_rick> can I just use synaptic or apt to get rid of it and switch back to my 4.4 kernel?
<TiZ> You sure can.
<OerHeks> pat_rick, i wouldn't guarantee it will be reversable. i wouldn't risc an productionsystem for that.
<OerHeks> best thing to do is install a 2nd ubuntu on that system and play with that.
<pat_rick> the worst case would be to reinstall I guess, but I've just set up all my software after installing 16.04 ;)
<TiZ> All you have to do is apt-get remove linux-.*4.5.2.* for example to remove the 4.5.2 kernel, then reboot.
<TiZ> Personally though, I actually prefer mainline kernels, and have removed the stock kernels. :)
<pat_rick> hm, I see
<pat_rick> well, the bug is annoying me, so I would like it to be fixed of course
<pat_rick> guess I'll have to risk it
<ducasse> kltrg: got it working :)
<TiZ> It's really not much of a risk. Non-rc mainline kernels are very stable, they're not going to blow up your system.
<kltrg> ducasse, Great. How do we compare our setups?
<pat_rick> TiZ: non-rc you say? how about this then http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc6-wily/
<ducasse> kltrg: i'll pastebin it for you
<TiZ> You can do that if you want, but release candidate kernels don't have guarantees of stability because they are in-development.
<pat_rick> Well, I would just install it, test for the bug and then remove it again, hoping it won't cause any mayhem
<TiZ> But it's not like the kernel team is hacking through code with a machete or anything. Your data won't be damaged, the worst that might happen is that it won't boot, in which case you use the grub menu and boot up 4.4.
<pat_rick> TiZ: hm, ok, guess I would then just update grub manually
<ducasse> kltrg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16259211/ - edit ip address in file
<TiZ> I've used mainline kernels for a long time, and not booting is literally the worst thing that's happened to me.
<pat_rick> data is still backed up anyway
<TiZ> In which case I just booted up the previous kernel and removed the one that didn't boot.
<pat_rick> Ok, thanks TiZ and OerHeks
<TiZ> It was an rc kernel and it got fixed with the very next rc.
<TiZ> No problem. The moral of the story is don't be afraid to try a mainline kernel to fix your bugs. :)
<kltrg> ducasse, So that’s the IP adress of the client, right?
<skinux> Need a little help. I have a site I need located under /var/www, but I also need to be able to edit the files without opening editor as root. What's the best way to accomplish this?
<ducasse> kltrg: no, server. the address of the interface to bind to.
<somsip> skinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46331/how-to-avoid-using-sudo-when-working-in-var-www
<Mao> riffautae: yes that is exactly what i was looking for the last few days but unfortunately  i am just noob using linux for few days so it looks for me like a black magic . I was hoping that someone kind would help me with it :)
<kltrg> ducasse, ok. I still can’t connect. Same message: No password configured for VNC Auth
<ducasse> kltrg: restart lightdm, and run 'xvnc4viewer server:0' on the client. works perfectly here.
<hahabutts> I used startup disk creator on a usb stick and now i want to use the usb stick as a storage device but it is stuck on read only. I'm supposed to have read/write permissions according to Nautilus but I don't.
<ridders24> Hi All, Can someone confirm if the .ecryptfs files recovered through photorec would contain files which were deleted inside the users home area?
<Mao> riffautae: https://seravo.fi/2014/create-wireless-access-point-hostapd what you think about that ?
<fserve> does anyone knows where i can discuss about 3par storage?
<kltrg> ducasse, It doesn’t here. Even if I add the :0
<Skizu> Hi I've a simple ubuntu box that I'm using as a web server, the website as a whole is working and set up
<Skizu> But the emails aren't sending, I assume this is because I need to set up an smtp server or something? totally don't know honestly
<GnomeKris> AMD Radion R9380 has no hdmi sound output after 16.04 upgrade...wtf. I've been on 16.04 for less than 24 hours and I'm ready to wipe it and roll back to 14.04.
<GnomeKris> radeon*
<OneM_Industries> Hey, I have a bit of an odd question.
<OerHeks> fserve, 3par is HP storage, try/ask the unofficial channel ##hp
<ducasse> kltrg: i don't know what to tell you, that's the config I use, and I've made no other changes. You could try SecurityTypes VncAuth in case you are using a newer version that requires it.
<skinux> Thanks.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, make sure your automute is disabled in alsamixer and that your pulseaudio is using spdif/digital output in sound settings
<OneM_Industries> So, old packages that I have uninstalled. Is there a way to completely remove all trace of them? I am trying to clean my HDD up a bit, and want to remove as much old junk as possible.
<dupondje> May 06 15:23:57 storage kernel: systemd[1]: segfault at 328 ip 00005629609e0e30 sp 00007fffaef9ddf0 error 4 in systemd[5629609a7000+15c000]
<dupondje> May 06 15:23:57 storage kernel: traps: rs:main Q:Reg[1041] general protection ip:7f4d4ccd5832 sp:7f4d49c4f3a0 error:0 in ld-2.23.so[7f4d4ccc6000+26000]
<dupondje> any idea's how to fix this? :)
<kltrg> ducasse, No, VncAuth doesn’t work either. That’s really strange.
<dupondje> can't even restart now cause systemd died :p
<BluesKaj> OneM_Industries, use apt-get autoremove and apt-get autoclean
<OneM_Industries> Ooh, ok!
<ducasse> kltrg: well, they both work here. let me try remmina.
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj. Those settings are correct. Still no audio
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, which audio chip?
<GnomeKris> from lspci output
<GnomeKris> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tonga PRO [Radeon R9 285/380] (rev f1)
<GnomeKris> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tonga HDMI Audio [Radeon R9 285/380]
<ducasse> kltrg: yes, remmina works too.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, and which media player?
<GnomeKris> any of them...nothing puts out sound
<kltrg> ducasse, I tried resetting the password using vncpasswd. The file /etc/vncpasswd is there (although I don’t get readable output when I cat it).
<ducasse> kltrg: this is on a wily server, though, with xenial client.
<GnomeKris> steam, spotify, even alsa mixer's sound test
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, which audio chip is listed in alsamixer in the top left?
<GnomeKris> Wow, It shows Realtek ALC892
<GnomeKris> On the first tab. On the second one is ATI R6xx HDMI...but that tab is a blank window
<kltrg> ducasse, I’m running precise.
<curlyears> howdy.  I gave up for the nonce, installing cura, and switched to installing slic3r, with somewhat better luck, but utimately, no joy
<kltrg> … on the server
<ducasse> kltrg: oh, that might make a difference. I honestly don't know. :-/
<kltrg> ducasse, Can I use another software than vnc4server?
<curlyears> *sigh*
<curlyears> getting the software to USE this 3D printer is even proving more difficult thanb getting the $$$$ to buy it was
<ducasse> kltrg: not in that way. you could look in backports for a newer version, though.
<curlyears> and of the 27 people in the #slic3r suppor channel, 0 are active  )-:
<kltrg> ducasse, It’s not listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-backports/allpackages
<GnomeKris> Is there no way to make the fglrx driver work in 16.04?
<ducasse> kltrg: then I have very few other ideas, none of them good. the best is probably upgrading the server.
<kltrg> ducasse, I’ve never done a dist-upgrade through ssh. Is it risky?
<skinux> What is the GTKmm package for compiling sources?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris,  try , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , then reboot , not real sure this will work for your driver , but if there's no output from the command then there's hope .
<ducasse> kltrg: there's always a risk, but I've run do-release-upgrade over ssh tons of times. It automatically starts a screen session and extra sshd for you in case you lose the connection.
<GnomeKris> no output, rebooting.
<curlyears> *rats*
<kltrg> ducasse, I guess I’ll have to do this if all the other VNC servers are more complicated. But not now, I have to leave. Thank you very much for all the time this took!
<curlyears> howdy ducasse
<curlyears> hey, yacc
<GnomeKris> Still no sound after reboot BluesKaj...as aditional information that I forgot to include before, my keyboard volume keys stopped working after the upgrade as well.
<ducasse> curlyears: good afternoon, or whatever time you have :)
<curlyears> still AM here in the Heartland, ducasse  *grin*
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LCG> join #ubuntu-cn
<curlyears> could anyone else out there with a 14.04.4 LTS install try getting and installing slic3r for me? I need to see if it is me, or the installer that is screwed up
<GnomeKris> I guess I didn't pay attention to that getting removed in the upgrade. I hope it fixes the problem
<BluesKaj> afterwards run, cat /proc/asound/cards, GnomeKris , we need to be sure about the realtek/intel audio driver
<curlyears> slic3r is a package that takes .stl files and processes them into a gcode file, for output to a 3D printer
<OerHeks> curlyears, installing slic3r without 3dprinter?
<GnomeKris> 0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<GnomeKris>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfeb00000 irq 16
<GnomeKris>  1 [U0x46d0x825    ]: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x825
<GnomeKris>                       USB Device 0x46d:0x825 at usb-0000:00:12.2-4, high speed
<GnomeKris>  2 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<GnomeKris>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfea60000 irq 32
<curlyears> OerHeks:  come again?
<curlyears> what is 3dprinter/
<curlyears> ?
<OerHeks> curlyears, didn't read your 2nd line, how does one get a .stl file to test?
<GnomeKris> test
<GnomeKris> okay. I'll pastebin the output next time.lol
<OerHeks> "<curlyears> what is 3dprinter/ " come on ....
<curlyears> OerHeks:  I have dozens of them, downoaded from thingiverse
<dupondje> gotto love it when systemd crashes :(
<dupondje> lol
<curlyears> I have A 3d printer, OerHeks
<curlyears> that's why I need a slicer program
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj http://pastebin.com/j8Ct6Xat
<ducasse> curlyears: you just want to know if the package installs cleanly?
<curlyears> slic3r is the second pd slicer program I have tried to d/l and install wth zero success
<curlyears> ducasse:    yes
<ioria> !info repsnapper
<ubottu> repsnapper (source: repsnapper): STL to GCode Converter and print software for RepRap machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2a5-1build4 (xenial), package size 760 kB, installed size 2774 kB
<curlyears> apt-get doesn't find slic3r
<ducasse> curlyears: can't you just fire up a clean vm or lxc container and try?
<curlyears> thanks, ioria
<ioria> curlyears, to be honest, don't even know what it is
<brunch875> I just noticed there's a package named vim-youcompleteme
<brunch875> very nice...
<curlyears> ducasse:  this is a fresh plain vannilla install of 14.04.4.  It ought to be clean enough
<cblokland> hi, i just upgraded my ubuntu desktop 15.10 to 16.04 but now I get redirected to the login screen immeditatly after logging in..
<ducasse> curlyears: right. is slic3r not in the trusty repos?
<Pici> curlyears: are you getting a particular error?
<Guest61856> @search kelly mcgonigal
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, install pavucontrol , it will give more options for your audio outputs , especially with hdmi , also could you paste a screenshot of your alsamixer in http://imgur.com/
<R13ose> How do I develop iPhone apps on Ubuntu?
<rafael1> hi
<cblokland> In x-0-greeter.log a warning is reported 'Unable to register client: UnknownMethod: No such method RegisterClient'
<curlyears> ducasse:  well, when I issue apt-get install slic3r us ends claming it can't locate packager slic3r
<curlyears> repsnapper just installed without a hitch
<cblokland> Also a critical error is reported in the same file: gtk_widget_show: assertion GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget) failed
<GnomeKris> pulse audio is already installed. Give me a second for the alsa mixer screenshots.
<rafael1> i am trying to install flashplayer for my browsers and I just dont know how. can anyone help me? I am using ubuntu 16.04
<coolmadmax> GnomeKris, can you check in 'alsamixser' option f6 which sound card is default
<curlyears> Pici:  yeah, I'll try to go back and run the install attempt again, and capture the output for pastebin
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol is separate pulseaudio option , GnomeKris
<GnomeKris> pavucontrol is installed. I ran sudo apt-get install pavucontrol.
<BluesKaj> rafael1, type freshplayer in the package manager
<GnomeKris> And I literally only have one sound card output from my Radeon R9. There is nothing else plugged in, nor has there been for weeks now.
<ioria> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<curlyears> weird:  audio output works when I plug earbuds into the audio port, but my desktop speaker get nothing.  Brand new out of box.  I onder if they're DOA?
<curlyears> s/onder/wonder/
<lxdian> does anyone has a guide to install lubuntu on a blank hard disk?
<somsip> lxdian: the installer walks you through the process
<lxdian> like guide to create swap, root and home partitions etc?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, waiting for your alsamixer screenshot
<somsip> lxdian: the installer still walks you through the process
<lxdian> or shall I use the "erase disk and install lubuntu" option??
<rafael1> where can i find the package manager?
<lxdian> actually it creates just a root partiton and an extended partiton containing the swap
<ioria> lxdian, that's it accomplished by the installer, when you select 'Something else '
<curlyears> lxxdian:  that is all that is required, though much more CAN be done
<lxdian> is it correct? because someone told me that swap should be the first partition and should be primary (not extended)
<ioria> !info flashplugin-installer | rafael1
<ubottu> rafael1: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<somsip> lxdian: maybe you're after this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<lxdian> curlyears : will such partitioning cause me trouble in the future?
<cblokland> It looks like I am having the same issue as described here: http://software.techforums.space/software/upstart-failure-immediate-at-login-668e94cb.html
<curlyears> it is truly imprssive how much good documentation is available for ubuntu, if one merely knows where to locate it
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj http://imgur.com/a/SgbhW
<GnomeKris> Sorry, couldn't get logged in for some reason.
<curlyears> lxdian:  I suspect that depends on what you try to DO with the system later.  Aside formo that observation, I have to confess I have no clue
<lxdian> i am testing my computer right now with automatic partitioning and i have opened a lot of applications to see if my swap would work. surprisingly, swap usage is still zero (i am with 2 GB RAM and using 64-bit lubuntu 16.04)
<lxdian> thanks for the link
<curlyears> it takes a lot to fill up 2GB of memory
<ioria> lxdian, lubuntu is for systems with less ram than 2G :)
<anderson_> how can i create a bootable usb stick with windows on it on ubuntu, winusb does not work anymore
<somsip> anderson_: I did this over and over again endlessly with different packages, and ended up using rufus on my wife's Win7 PC. Sad but true
<curlyears> anderson_:  just install ubuntu on the WinBlows machine\
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, I meant alsamixer from the terminal, it also cotains the spdif settings which are importanr for hdmi output
<GnomeKris> ah. okay
 * curlyears has 2 HDDs.  the 3TB HDD is the boot drive, and has all relevant partitions.  The 500GB drive used to be the boot drive.  I  mannually erased everything on the / partition of that drive.  I now want to convert the 3 separate partitions on it into a single partition.  How do I do that?
<lxdian> ioria other *buntus cause me trouble because its an old machine with just Intel G33 graphics and DDR2 RAM
<curlyears> I tried running mkfs on it, it errors, claiming the drive is in use.  Do I have to umount ut frm /dev/sd*?
<somsip> !info gparted | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (xenial), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<lxdian> plus, my hard disk's got 10 bad sectors
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, Any specific screen you want a capture of? Just the hdmi card?
<BluesKaj> curlyears, assume you wnat to save tha data on those 3 partitions ?
<lxdian> basically, it's hanging by a thread
<curlyears> BluesKaj:  Nope. no data to be saved ( I already copied anything I cared about to the boot drive)
<somsip> lxdian: dont risk it then
<BluesKaj> gn  type alsmixer in the termianl and navigate to right to make sure the spdif outputs are enabled
<anderson_> [10:53] <somsip> anderson_: I did this over and over again endlessly with different packages, and ended up using rufus on my wife's Win7 PC. Sad but true <- i feel ya
<anderson_> thanks for the advice guys have a nice day ^^
<BluesKaj> curlyears, the use gparted live media to delete the partitions and then create a large ext4 or whatever type you want to use
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/a/spTTD
<auronandace|work> GnomeKris: front and master is muted
<GnomeKris> How to unmute from terminal? Because it shows unmuted in gui
<auronandace|work> GnomeKris: select them in alsamixer and press m
<GnomeKris> still no sound
<GnomeKris> I don't even use the hda ati sb output. All I have is hdmi out.
<GnomeKris> which should be under the lable hda ati hdmi
<coolmadmax> GnomeKris, option f6 you can select hda ati hdmi
<GnomeKris> Look at the screen caps here http://imgur.com/a/spTTD
<GnomeKris> its the second one in the album I think. just shows a bunch of s/pdif crap
<kazuya1510> hi, i am new here.
<curlyears> doggone it!  gparyedwon't let me change anything on that drive.
<curlyears> gparted
<ducasse> curlyears: running it as root?
<curlyears> ducasse i thin I was. lemme go double check
<auronandace|work> curlyears: are any partitions you are trying to change mounted?
<curlyears> yrp, sunning as root (in fact, it won't let you run it WITHOUT root privs)
<Stoner19> so I tried to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, lost power or something in the middle of the upgrade and now I can't even access the OS
<Stoner19> and suggestions?
<ioria> curlyears, you cannot resize mounted partitions,  check with 'mount'
<curlyears> auronandace|work: i think so.   Is that a no-no?
<ioria> curlyears, or use a Livecd
<rafael1> can anyone link me a x86 chrome that works? all links are down
<auronandace|work> curlyears: yes, a big no-no
<curlyears> ok, will check that
<auronandace|work> curlyears: run gparted from some live media (cd or usb stick)
<ducasse> Stoner19: restore from backup.
<Stoner19> what is option 2?
<ducasse> Stoner19: reinstall.
<Stoner19> is there any way to recover files without pulling the HDD? Or is there a safe mode?
<Stoner19> or boot from LiveCD and access the files?
<ducasse> Stoner19: yes, boot a live image, or try rescue mode.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, your automute is enabled as well , use the down arrow key to disable it
<Stoner19> I'm fine with recovering the files and reinstalling the OS so that its clean. I've had nothing but issues with Boost anyway so I wanted to upgrade to 16.04
<Stoner19> will give the LiveCD a try and hopefully I can just backup my files to a USB drive
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, I was away for a few mins due to a phone call
<ducasse> Stoner19: it's probably easiest to use a live image and back up what you need.
<Stoner19> that's what I'll try first. thank you
<curlyears> OK.  I umounted it.  Went into gparted.  Same problem, when I try to deactivate one of the partitions on it, it returns with; Can't deactivate volume group "ubuntu-vg" with 1 open logical volume(s)
<curlyears> I've tried every  option I see available, nothing works
<skroon> I have installed and configured a Ubuntu installation on my usbdrive, now I would like to clone that drive, but are there certain commands I need to run, to make that each clone is "unique"... things like different SSH key's, hostnames, etc?
<auronandace|work> curlyears: use a live media when dealing with partitioning
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj. That's fine. I disabled automute and unmuted everything, still no sound
<curlyears> auronandace|work: hpw do you mean "live media?"
<auronandace|work> curlyears: boot from a usb or dvd
<bazhang> curlyears, live cd/live usb
<curlyears> oh.  Can't do it from console in a normal boot?
<bazhang> curlyears, no gparted on a running system
<bazhang> curlyears, no
<curlyears> bazhang:   I d/led and installed gparted.  I take it that was a bad thing?
<ioria> curlyears, are you  using lvm   ?
<ducasse> curlyears: you need to remove the LVM LV's, VG's and PV's, or maybe just stop LVM.
<bazhang> curlyears, installed to the system? you cannot use it from a running system
<curlyears> ioria:  one of the three partitions on that drive 9swap) was set up as LVM by the installed, I didn't choose that
<bazhang> curlyears, boot the ubuntu live usb/live dvd. or get gparted iso on a usb stick and BOOT from that
<ioria> curlyears, :?
<curlyears> bazhang:   oh.  yes, I installed it to my HDD
<Stoner19> does anyone know if UNetbootin is Ubuntu "Official?"
<Stoner19> it's not updated to 16.04 yet
<bazhang> curlyears, you can NOT use it that way
<reisio> Stoner19: what do you mean official?
<curlyears> bazhang:  OK, OK, I believe you.  I'll uninstall it
<Stoner19> was it created by a 3rd party or is it something managed directly by Ubuntu?
<curlyears> interesting that gparted didn't complain any
<Stoner19> sourceforge says "Brought to you by: gezakovacs" so I guess probably not "official"
<auronandace|work> curlyears: you can use gparted from an installed system but it then limits exactly what you can alter (you cannot alter partitions that are mounted - such as the one you are booted on) this is why you should do it from a live cd/usb
<curlyears> auronandace|work: OK, I get that.  The drive I am trying to alter is not my boot drive, and I did umount it, still wouln'r let me change the paritions
<ducasse> curlyears: most likely since LVM was active
<curlyears> this system has 3 physical HDDs in it, a pair of 3TB drives and a 500GB drive (the original HDD for the system)
<ducasse> curlyears: LVM was holding the partitions open, same as if they had been mounted.
<curlyears> well, now I know, I don't feel like shutting down and rebooting right now
<curlyears> ducasse:  I see.  Wasn't aware that could happen
<ducasse> curlyears: as I said above I'm unsure if you can just stop LVM or if you need to remove all traces on that disk.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, add this to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf with root permissions," options snd-hda-intel index=0 ", then save the file. then relogin
<skroon> is there a way to make a private ubuntu package repository and periodially pull for updates from just that repo? We need to make an auto update system for our private app
<curlyears> ducasse:  I'll just do it from a live-DVD session next time I boot.  I just apt-get remove-ed gpared from my installed system
<ducasse> curlyears: ok. be aware that might also activate LVM :)
<genii> skroon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<curlyears> while using LTS, what, if anything, are you mmissing out of by rellying on the pushed updates from ubuntu?
<skroon> genii: thanks
<curlyears> ducasse: )-:
<GnomeKris> brb.
<nacc> curlyears: was that a general question?
<curlyears> ducasse:  how would I "remov all traces?"  That is essentially  what I am tryigto do.  I want the drive to just be an availble 500GB storage area
<curlyears> ducasse:  how would I "remov all traces?"  That is essentially  what I am tryigto do.  I want the drive to just be an availble 500GB storage area
<curlyears> what the )(*&;2~)???
<ducasse> curlyears: lvremove, vgremove and pvremove - in that order.
<skroon> genii: that link looks like it's not using a remote repo, but rather a local directory
<curlyears>         nnnnnnnn
<GnomeKris> Still no sound BluesKaj
<GnomeKris> I've got spotify playing while I do all of this just in case something works.
<nacc> skroon: you might consider the link at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/InstallingFromAPrivatePPA
<nacc> skroon: to obtain a "private PPA"
<genii> skroon: That page also has links off of it to other solutions, like debarchiver and apt-medium. I't just a starting point
<nacc> skroon: otherwise, just look at generally how to setup your own apt repository
<skroon> thanks guys
<nacc> skroon: as that's all a ppa is, just made easy, aiui
<LUCA683> CIAO
<LUCA683> LISTA
<GnomeKris> I want to understand why everything under hdmi in alsa mixer is showing s/pdif with no volume adjust, just "00" above each s/pdif
<LUCA683> !LISTA
<skroon> nacc: and then I just need to make sure that i'm able to package up my own code into a .deb file?
<ubottu> LUCA683: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fennesz> Hello! I have installed lubuntu 16.04 on my machine and I have no sound . I am using SB Audigy and alsamixer states that this soundcard is in use . Are there any additional steps I have to make?
<nacc> skroon: yes, there isn't another packaging format for ubuntu, so that's where you need to start
<nacc> skroon: although for PPAs, you don't upload .deb files, you upload .changes files (which might pull in some other builder files) and the PPA builds the .deb for you
<nacc> GnomeKris: i think those are just toggles for state, muted or not on each line
<nacc> GnomeKris: 00 means unmuted, MM means muted (iirc)
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris,  that's because the pcm/digital output uses spdif
<nacc> fennesz: are you using the digital output jack of the audigy card, if you have one?
<LUCA683> CIAO
<fennesz> nacc, no analog
<LUCA683> !lista
<ubottu> LUCA683: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicomachus> !it | LUCA683
<ubottu> LUCA683: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<GnomeKris> I'm ready to back up my home folder and wipe back to 14.04..this is ridiculous.
<nacc> fennesz: if your card has that jack, you may need to mute it to force it to be in analog mode, i'm not sure
<nacc> GnomeKris: were you on 14.04 before?
<nacc> GnomeKris: and went to 16.04?
<fennesz> nacc, I just installed pavucontrol and there is no option for Audigy , only my graphic card audio
<GnomeKris> I was. I had some problems upgrading, because it didn't want to skip strait to 16.06, but wanted to make a pitstop at 15.10 first. Froze during the upgrade, wouldn't boot past grub. I don't remember exactly what I did in recovery, but it booted 15.10 eventually. Then I immediately upgraded to 16.04
<nacc> GnomeKris: that wasn't supported
<GnomeKris> 16.04*
<nacc> GnomeKris: 14.04 -> 16.04.1 is the supported path
<nacc> GnomeKris: 14.04 -> 15.10 was never supported
<GnomeKris> Yeah, I know. That's why I'm having issues now, i'm sure.
<nacc> would be my guess :/
<dannymichel> Chromium always seems to start about 30px lower than the top panel if you know what I mean. I'm not even sure if this is an issue that can be fixed or if anyone knows what i mean. Any ideas?'
<preguntator> hello.
<dbz2k> does someone know when ubuntu will update chromium to version 50
<preguntator> i upgraded my asus eeepc 1011px with an 480gb ssd running ubuntu 16.04.
<GnomeKris> The damn thing didn't want to upgrade properly, and I didn't have time to screw with it to make it work right, so I just told it to go ahead instead of putting it off any longer.
<GnomeKris> I'm learning from my mistakes. At this point, I could have easily wiped and started over at 14.04, and be better off than I am now.
<GnomeKris> Hell, I might just do that later.. If I have time. I'm sick of all the bugs that keep coming out in lts releases anyway.
<GnomeKris> Excuse me, bugs in the NEW lts releases.
<GnomeKris> Plus the fact that they stop supporting necessary proprietary drivers before they have a good replacement. To say that the open source drivers only half work, is a vast over exageration.
<nacc> GnomeKris: hence why ltsupgrade says to *wait*
<nacc> GnomeKris: you jumped the gun :)
<preguntator> battery life has decreased significantly. i thought it woyld increase of at least be the same.
<GnomeKris> screw it. I'm rolling back
<preguntator> even worse, i cant see any speed improvement.
<preguntator> is there any trick?
<nacc> preguntator: upgrade from what?
<k1l> GnomeKris: amd made the decision to stop shipping fglrx. not ubuntu
<GnomeKris> Ah, but ubuntu made the decision to stop supporting the last shipped version, which worked perfectly
<codepython777> anyone can help me burn a USB ubuntu image that has everything default already selected for install?
<nacc> and i hate the notion that "proprietary drivers" are "necessary", but that's offtopic
<preguntator> it originally had an 360/gb 5400 rpm hdd
<k1l> GnomeKris: what? you mean xorg?
<GnomeKris> yes, xorg
<nacc> preguntator: oh, so you just changed the disk?
<nacc> preguntator: how did you do the upgrade?
<k1l> GnomeKris: amd stopped making fglrx for the xorg. they say you should use their new kernel driver amd_gpu.  there is nothing ubuntu can do about that. please tell amd what bad decision that is.
<preguntator> yes, well i also upgraded ubuntu. i previously had 14.04
<nacc> preguntator: that's a lot of variables :)
<nacc> preguntator: did you reinstall?
<FatalNIX> Terminus is NOT a required dependency of Fluxbox nor any of it's dependencies. Don't be idiots. Thank you.
<GnomeKris> It's a bad decision because it's not fully functional yet.
<k1l> GnomeKris: amd announced they will not support fglrx anymore after the xorg verison was already settled in ubuntu 16.04 development. please tell that amd. its a closed source driver.
<preguntator> i made a fresh instLl in the new ssd
<nacc> preguntator: hrm, that is quite surprising
<GnomeKris> I wonder if I can write a boot disk of 16.04 and install over my existing install without wiping my data and if it'll act like a clean install?
<preguntator> surprizing but a fact. and a loss of money
<nacc> preguntator: ? what money are you talking about? i have no issue with my SSD-based install, fwiw. Stock Ubuntu or one of the derivatives?
<puffyduff> sup noobs
<bazhang> !details | puffyduff
<ubottu> puffyduff: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, the best methos is to use separate/ and /home partitions, the nupgardin to anew release is merely installing the oS to/ and setting the mountpoint for /home and all your defual settings are saves as well as your data
<BluesKaj> methos=method
<BluesKaj> nupgardin=upgrading
<nacc> heh
<BluesKaj> gawd my typing sucks more than usual today
<preguntator> 130€
<nacc> preguntator: as to the battery life decreasing, you may want to install `powertop` and see what is using up your battery
<nacc> preguntator: fwiw, google indicates the eeepc is pretty sensitive to the ssd configuration (maybe?)
<preguntator> maybe
<hugo> guys, my keyboard has the wrong format type, and I can't change it
<hugo> the symbols are mixed up xD
<aaaaaa> hi
<EriC^^> hugo: where are they mixed up?
<EriC^^> hugo: try settings > text entry
<hugo> EriC^^, thx i'll give it a go
<EriC^^> np
<hugo> EriC^^, thx it worked xD
<EriC^^> hugo: cool, np
<portnov> hi all
<portnov> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1578533 any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578533 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager - kubuntu 16.04, unable to change existing network interface : reason="connection.gateway-ping-timeout: can not set property: value "34163392" of type 'guint' is invalid or out of range for property 'gateway-ping-timeout' of type 'guint'"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dannymichel> Chromium always seems to start about 30px lower than the top panel if you know what I mean. I'm not even sure if this is an issue that can be fixed or if anyone knows what i mean. Any ideas?'
<codepython777> how do i create a ubuntu usb installer that has all default values set?
<silki> guten tag
<xangua> !usb | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EriC^^> !de | silki
<ubottu> silki: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<codepython777> xangua: I want to create  a custom one?
<EriC^^> !preseed
<EriC^^> codepython777: look into preseed stuff i think
<codepython777> EriC^^: has preseed become easier by now? Or is it still that 10 year old system?
<silki> danke
<EriC^^> codepython777: no idea, never used it
<EriC^^> silki: welcome
<dannymichel> I have compiz set to open windows in the center.Applications that ignore/cant compiz window placement positions always seems to start about 30px lower than the top panel if you know what I mean. I'm not even sure if this is an issue that can be fixed or if anyone knows what i mean. Any ideas?'
<hugo> guys, i'm having a little problem in the terminal
<hugo> When I use any sudo commands I get the erro sudo: Unable to resolve host
<nacc> codepython777: there's an example NQA install in the wiki, iirc
<Rubiksmomo> Any idea why it takes 10-30min for the login screen to appear when using nvidia-361? Just a blank black screen until that.
<EriC^^> hugo: type cat /etc/hosts and cat /etc/hostname
<EriC^^> !hostname | hugo this explains a little
<ubottu> hugo this explains a little: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<s213> hi
<EriC^^> s213: hi
<s213> how are you
<MasterPhi> I'm seeing a systemd error after I removed my swap partition: http://pastebin.com/gzVFQt9U anyone knows how to fix this?
<s213> masterphi
<s213> any one know about metasploit
<s213> ??
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: type sudo nano /etc/fstab and add a "#" at the start of the swap line
<EriC^^> s213: try the metasploit channel or server
<MasterPhi> EriC^^: it's already commented out
<s213> how
<hugo> EriC^^, and ubottu  thx for the help.
<s213> is true that we can hack website with armitage
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: oh, it's cause it was encrypted swap
<s213> ??
<hugo> now, i'm trying to install molden (chemistry) program and I keep getting erros
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: type sudo cp -a /etc/crypttab /etc/crypttab.backup
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: and remove the relevant stuff from /etc/crypttab
<hugo> *errors like: cc -m64 -c -I/usr/X11R6/include -DDOBACK -DHASTIMER -DCOLOR_OFFSET=0.0 -DDOGL -c xwin.c -o xwingl.o
<hugo> xwin.c:21:20: fatal error: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory
<hugo> compilation terminated.
<hugo> makefile:310: recipe for target 'xwingl.o' failed
<hugo> make: *** [xwingl.o] Error 1
<EriC^^> !paste | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<s213> sss
<hugo> !paste
<EriC^^> !alis | s213
<ubottu> s213: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<MasterPhi> EriC^^: yeah, there's only one line in crypttab: cryptswap1 UUID=c6b6d678-e04a-43db-a601-8ced1253767e /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<EriC^^> !info molden
<ubottu> Package molden does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !info molden trusty
<ubottu> Package molden does not exist in trusty
<nacc> apt-cache pointed me to avogadro for molden, fwiw
<nacc> dunno if that's accurate or not
<EriC^^> hugo: read the README to check which dependencies the program has and install those programs
<nacc> hugo: you're missing various build-dependencies, you should refer to the source's building instructions
<s213> ehooooo
<EriC^^> hugo: could you not find a .deb file for the program?
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: ok, remove it
<MasterPhi> EriC^^: then restart and it should be good to go?
<EriC^^> !avogadro
<EriC^^> !info avogadro
<ubottu> avogadro (source: avogadro): Molecular Graphics and Modelling System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-0ubuntu7 (xenial), package size 7723 kB, installed size 13467 kB
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: yes
<hugo> EriC^^, nope  i can't find it.
<MasterPhi> EriC^^: k, thanks mate
<EriC^^> hugo: check avogadro if it's what you want as nacc suggested
<hugo> nacc, humn... I guess you're right
<hugo> EriC^^, nope it's diff, >I need Molden
<hugo> EriC^^, but I need to compile it
<nacc> hugo: you should have read their own guide, i believe: http://www.cmbi.ru.nl/molden/linux.html
<nacc> hugo:  i know it's rude to suggesting googling, but in this case ...
<hugo> nacc, I got the all I think.
<rubiksmo1o> Anyone have any idea why it takes over 10min for the login screen to appear when using nvidia-361? No delay when using xorg. Other nvidia versions don't work either.
<hugo> nacc, not at all. anyway thanks a lot :)
<nacc> hugo: note that `apt-file` may help you figure out what package provides a given file
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: hi, press ctrl+alt+f1, login, type DISPLAY=:1 startx unity
<nacc> in particular, i think you need, e.g., libglu1-mesa-dev for GL/glue.h
<nacc> *glu.h
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: press alt+f7 to get back here
<hugo> nacc, Yes, I'll figure it out.
<EriC^^> hugo: did you run ./configure before make?
<MasterPhi> EriC^^: welp, it booted back. Thanks!
<EriC^^> MasterPhi: no problem
<EriC^^> great
<hugo> EriC^^, I don't have any configure file :s
<EriC^^> is glu.h installed? try sudo updatedb && locate glu.h
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: "DISPLAY:=1: Command not found.". It's 14.04.4 LTS 64bit BTW.
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: DISPLAY=:1 startx unity
<festerB> how can I start fingerprint-gui without any logging? ie. some command &>/dev/null, it's generating a lot of log output when I'm logged out (screen is locked), guessing there is some conflict on the lock screen
<Rubiksmomo> Eric^^: That gets it completely stuck. No longer responds to ctrl+alt+f1. What could it mean?
<s213> hi //
<NeoGeo64> rubiksmo1o: Having trouble with graphic card drivers?
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: did it output anything?
<s213> any problems to solve it
<s213> *-------------------------------*
<s213> f
<Rubiksmomo> Eric^^: I didn't see. The screen went blank immediately and it stopped responding to ctrl+alt+<num>
<Rubiksmomo> f<num> even
<hugo> EriC^^, It was a simple package missing ahahah.
<EriC^^> hugo: :)
<hugo> EriC^^, and nacc I needed 10 packages, and forgot 1 xD I'm so dumbx)
<nacc> hugo: heh, it happens
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: Oh, now it woke up again. I didn't know it can actually wake up when it's no longer responding. But yeah, I still wonder what causes the delay...
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<rubiksmomo> On it. My taskbar is distorted. O_o
<curlyears> *YOW*  just had sme guy in #repreap tell me that the reasopn I am having trouble instaling cura is that I am using old versions of ubuntu 14.04.4  and 16.04
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, fresh log: http://termbin.com/ejnw
<MonkeyDust> !find cura
<ubottu> Found: cura-engine, elasticsearch-curator, libcurator-client-java, libcurator-discovery-java, libcurator-framework-java, libcurator-parent-java, libcurator-recipes-java, libcurator-test-java, librdf-ns-curated-perl, python-elasticsearch-curator (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cura&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !info cura-engine
<ubottu> cura-engine (source: cura-engine): commandline slicer program for 3-D printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.01-2 (xenial), package size 102 kB, installed size 308 kB
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, It's still using intel? I have Nvidia/Performance selected in PRIME.
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: let me check my log as a reference
<rubiksmomo> cool
<EriC^^> the time is at the left we can see how quick it's going
<rubiksmomo> are they seconds and fractions?
<EriC^^> this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/16263873/
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: this is where yours starts taking long [   204.771] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"
<EriC^^> 41 sec then 204 sec
<rubiksmomo> It's definitely not working after 41sec
<Redmage44x> Hi :) I was wondering if someone could help me understand this information: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-9322.html I am on 14.04 with all security patches (that are presented when you login via ssh) applied. Does that mean that this CVE is not an issue for me?
<rubiksmomo> I doubt it's working after 204sec either, but I'm not sure.
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, you have no "null" in your log
<akik> rubiksmomo: i have the same "(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"" but it doesn't stop there
<rubiksmomo> ah, OK
<Pici> Redmage44x: the linux package version 3.13.0-43.72 fixed that issue.
<akik> rubiksmomo: here's my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/16263977/
<lion_> ubuntu 16.04, why libopenvg no longer in repo?
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: it's a long shot i think, but why don't you try a newer kernel from mainline? who knows
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, Sure. How?
<EriC^^> i was having a suspend issue after installing 16.04 and the new kernel fixed it, it might help
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<MonkeyDust> !find openvg | lion_
<ubottu> lion_: Found: libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic, libopenvg1-mesa-lts-utopic, libopenvg1-mesa-lts-utopic-dbg
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, interesting, I'll try
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: go to the website and download the latest one, 4.6rc6 at the bottom, download the linux-headers..._all.deb and linux-image...amd64.deb
<rubiksmomo> great
<akik> EriC^^: the mainline kernel packages and nvidia didn't go together. the last one that worked was rc2
<lion_> MonkeyDust: it's empty package
<lion_> apt-file list libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic
<lion_> libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic: /usr/share/doc/libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic/changelog.gz
<lion_> libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic: /usr/share/doc/libopenvg1-mesa-dev-lts-utopic/copyright
<EriC^^> akik: ok, rubiksmomo try the rc2
<rubiksmomo> OK
<Guest29376> when i come to boot the ubuntu it shows a message  " DEV/SDA CLEAN  12354  / 34567 FILE BLOCK WHAT IUS THIS
<akik> but then again i only used nvidia-361 and not nvidia-364
<bornio> Weird result when running `ls -lshtr` on a file: 2.1G -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 9.1G May  6 12:50 file.log
<auronandace> Guest29376: just checking the filesystem and it finds it clean
<bornio> what is the file size? 2GB or 9BB?
<EriC^^> Guest29376: it's the output of fsck
<rubiksmomo> So, Upstream kernels archive...
<EriC^^> (filesystem check)
<Guest29376> IS IT A PROBLEM?
<auronandace> Guest29376: no
<Guest29376> " DEV/SDA CLEAN  12354  / 34567 FILE BLOCK WHAT IUS THIS MAY I IGNORE THIS MESSAGE?
<MonkeyDust> Guest29376  drop the caps
<Guest29376> ok
<auronandace> Guest29376: we just told you what it is, yes you can ignore it
<unluckyone_> Guest29376 Mongolian land are more hackneyed
<Guest29376> ty
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc2-wily/linux-image-4.6.0-040600rc2-generic_4.6.0-040600rc2.201604031130_amd64.deb   and   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-rc2-wily/linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc2-generic_4.6.0-040600rc2.201604031130_amd64.deb
<Guest29376> how to install mp3 plugins
<MonkeyDust> Guest29376  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: yes, after downloading type sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/linux-headers... then sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/linux-image.. (use tab completion ofc)
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, Right, thanks!
<njalk_> exit
<mikeymop> Hello everyone
<Guest29376> unable to play mp3 and mp4
<mpdk> fucking love ubuntu
<mpdk> PERFECT SYSTEM!
<Guest29376> how to solve this
<Pici> lion_: it looks like debian dropped it sometime in 2014/2015.
<mpdk> really..
<bornio> Weird result when running `ls -lshtr` on a file: "2.1G -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 9.1G May  6 12:50 file.log"         why the difference?
<mikeymop> pretty much
<mpdk> Cheers to alle ubuntu-dev
<mpdk> All*
<nicomachus> !language | mpdk
<ubottu> mpdk: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mikeymop> anyone have time to look at my script and see whats wrong?
<mikeymop> it's like a 12 liner, not big
<MonkeyDust> mikeymop  in whaqt coding language? try the appropriate channel
<nicomachus> mikeymop: you can try pasting it to a pastebin and linking here, but may have better luck on ##bash or perl stuff.
<LazyBones_> lo all
<Pici> bornio: thats not normal out, where is that 2.1G coming from?
<mikeymop> for bash? where would you point me
<EriC^^> bornio: try du -b /path/to/file
<MonkeyDust> mikeymop  type   /j #bash
<mikeymop> ok ty
<LazyBones_> can i configure my keyboard to open the "start" menu when i hit the windows key?
<Guest29376>  how to install mp3 plugins
<mikeymop> LazyBones_: it should by default on Unity
<lion_> Pici: yep, but why? if mesa provides it...
<LazyBones_> im using lubuntu latest
<Guest29376>  MPEG-4 AAC decoder
<mikeymop> Guest29376: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras i believe
<bornio> Pici: from "ls -lshtr"
<mikeymop> LazyBones_: i noticed other DE's dont let you bind only the super (windows) key
<mikeymop> most use ctrl esc by default
<bornio> EriC^^: it says "9673623708"
<LazyBones_> also, on lubuntu , the screenmode thing seems to be an ongoing issue, im thinking of trying ubuntu, as i prefer non native screenmode
<mikeymop> LazyBones_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79557/bind-the-windows-key-to-lubuntu-start-menu
<mikeymop> LazyBones_: try that stackexchange result
<lion_> I think found the answer http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=gallium3d-openvg-vega-removed
<LazyBones_> mikeyop: thanky
<LazyBones_> stack exchange you say?
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16264291/   Package linux-headers-4.6.0-040600rc2 is not installed.
<mikeymop> LazyBones_: it's like a QA site for techies, they're big on 'trying to solve it yourself' and 'documenting for posterity
<LazyBones_> cheers mickeymop, ill give i a whirl, i like lubuntu and resources are limited here, part of he fun, dot wat to hane..
<Guest29376> in new 16.04 version it is difficult to get all software list how to get it here there is n o ubuntu software centre
<LazyBones_> dont want to change
<Pici> lion_: thats easier to read than me going through the mesa commits ;)
<Pici> Guest29376: iirc, 16.04 uses the gnome software center
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: oh, install linux-headers..all.deb
<EriC^^> not the amd64 one, i had the same issue
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, OK, thanks
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: use dpkg -l | grep linux-headers to get the broken package and use sudo apt-get purge <package> to delete it
<rubiksmomo> ah, it left something behind. I'll purge the 4.6 one.
<MonkeyDust> rubiksmomo  try this   sudo aptitude purge ~c
<arlion> can someone look at this network interfaces config file. I'm getting the error RTNETLINK answers; file exists, failed to bring up br0.
<rubiksmomo> MonkeyDust, sudo: aptitude: command not found
<arlion> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/363462/57254146
<MonkeyDust> rubiksmomo  ok, install aptitude first
<Rashad> I want to start an ubuntu server to make a web app.
<Rashad> Which version should I choose?
<rubiksmomo> MonkeyDust, Why?
<MonkeyDust> rubiksmomo  aptitude purge ~c   does the job very thoroughly
<rubiksmomo> MonkeyDust, OK :o
<reisio> Rashad: doesn't matter, you won't be hosting it yourself in the end
<reisio> Rashad: so 16.04 will suffice
<Rashad> What do you mean hosting it yourself?
<reisio> MonkeyDust: what's the ~ signify?
<MonkeyDust> reisio  ~c
<Rashad> I don't want 16.04 to have new stuff that old tutorials on the internet don't work on.
<reisio> MonkeyDust: hrmm?
<Rashad> Is that the case?
<rubiksmomo> MonkeyDust, Thanks, should be clean now
<EriC^^> reisio: i'd guess half-configured or something
<reisio> Rashad: internet tutorials are always out of date
<reisio> EriC^^: what would fully configured be?
<MonkeyDust> reisio  rubiksmomo http://linuxg.net/aptitude-trick-delete-the-packages-that-were-removed-but-not-purged/
<reisio> oh, ~/c
<reisio> odd format
<MonkeyDust> reisio  without the /
<rubiksmomo> MonkeyDust, thanks, should be cleaner now ^_^
<MonkeyDust> rubiksmomo  glad i could help
<rubiksmomo> =)
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, So, reboot the new kernel? Is it default or should I select manually?
<reisio> oh inverted the explanation
<reisio> ' if a package name contains a tilde character ("~"), it will be treated as a search pattern and every package matching the pattern'
<reisio> from man aptitude
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: yes it should be default
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, OK, time to see if I get a login screen sooner ^_^
<Rubiksmomo> Eric^^: Good news: Instant login screen.  Bad news: Login loop
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: well that's a start
<rubiksmo1o> Yeah, better =D
<rubiksmo1o> well, kinda
<EriC^^> Rubiksmomo: try ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<rubiksmo1o> done
<EriC^^> sorry, try alt+f7
<JB_____> Hello everybody
<EriC^^> and try the guest account
<EriC^^> JB_____: hi
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: also login loop with guest
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: oh, not good
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: was it taking longer to load lightdm itself before?
<EriC^^> or just after you logged in?
<eelstrebor> is it safe to upgrade to glade 3.20 on ubuntu 16.04?
<JB_____> it is here some specialist of network ? specialy of UFW ?
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: No difference I think. Just could see the login screen as well as hear the sound. xorg.conf is gone...
<circle> does anyone use xchat?
<MonkeyDust> JB_____  ask your question, in one line, and wait
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: I think it's now working same as my recovery kernel. That had a login loop when I had blank screen on normal kernel.
<JB_____> I have installed a host with dhcp server and FW server (ufw/iptables). But my rules in ufw are only apply on my host and absolutly not on my NAT...
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: when you were using the older kernel did lightdm appear instantly?
<k1l> circle: use hexchat instead. its the "new" xchat
<JB_____> exemple if I block internet acces my host doesn't heave any more internet but on my private network internet stay present..
<eelstrebor> circle, i use xchat-gnome
<k1l> eelstrebor: :/
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: I could hear the login sound immediately, but I had black blank screen for over 10min. After waiting enough when I press any key the login screen appeared.
<k1l> eelstrebor: that is the cut down version from xchat.
<eelstrebor> k1l, works for me
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: Just couple seconds delay after inputting the encryption key
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: now is that different?
<circle> eelstrebor: i have a bit of space in the user box and i don't know how i got it
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: i mean lightdm did improve or it didn't at all?
<circle> eelstrebor: http://i.imgur.com/3w3os3R.png
<circle> eelstrebor: any ideas on how to fix it?
<circle> see that white space to the left of the cursor?
<circle> i cant get rid of it
<circle> k1l: as above
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: No difference except that the login screen now appears instantly instead of 10min+ delay. Same delay before the login sound still. And now I get a login loop instead of normal login. And xorg.conf is now gone, it used to persist before.
<eelstrebor> circle : doesn't render properly in my browser
<akik> what process removes your own xorg.conf ?
<rubiksmo1o> no idea
<JB_____> somebody ?
<akik> i've put my own configuration into /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf
<rubiksmo1o> I just wanna fix the login loop ^_^
<MonkeyDust> JB_____  hit the up arrow to repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<akik> rubiksmo1o: what if you create a new user and test with it?
<JB_____> <MonkeyDust> ok, thanks
<rubiksmo1o> akik: already tried my own and guest. I'm having hard time believing that would solve it. But I guess I could try.
<rubiksmo1o> I think it's nvidia related issue, not user related.
<akik> rubiksmo1o: did you check $HOME/.xsession-errors after failed login?
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: try a different kernel maybe
<rubiksmo1o> no
<akik> well you got your xorg fixed
<rubiksmo1o> umm
<EriC^^> rubiksmo1o: try 4.5 something
<blip-_> hi all, I just installed Xchat from the repositories (16.04).   Somehow this version no longer supports inputting multiple usernames when connecting to a server, as an alternative nick2 nick3 etc..
<blip-_> any idea what happened ?
<EriC^^> try maybe the whole 4.4 xenial hwe stack
<rubiksmo1o> EriC^^: Newest 4.5 maybe. Worth a shot I guess.
<MonkeyDust> blip-_  try hexchat instead
<k1l> blip-_: xchat is not in the repos anymore. use hexchat
<blip-_> k1l, i just installed this OS.  gotta be in repos :D  or maybe from legacy or such
<blip-_> ill try hex
<k1l> blip-_: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<rubiksmo1o> akik: http://termbin.com/rpyx
<blip-_> k1l, Description:	Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<k1l> blip-_: then there is no xchat. because xchat is deprecated. there is only the xchat-gnome, which is rubbish
<akik> rubiksmo1o: no idea
<rubiksmo1o> akik: I'll try that 4.5 kernel I guess. Thanks anyway
<akik> rubiksmo1o: maybe this is the problem init: at-spi2-registryd respawning too fast, stopped
<blip-_>  k1l, ah lol.  yeah it's xchat gnome.  i thought they were the same thing.  just renamed for convenience
<blip-_> one more question guys
<akik> rubiksmo1o: i would test with a new user
<rubiksmo1o> akik: OK, I'll try
<k1l> blip-_: no. xchat-gnome is the cur down xchat version, to meet the restrictive gnome guidelines. use hexchat
<k1l> *cut
<blip-_> on Windows I had some software to lower the bass of my shitty speakers.   Is there some tool for Linux that'll do the same at a low level, not impacting performance or sound quality ?
<blip-_> i see. thanks
<EriC^^> k1l: is that why gedit looks so gnomish on 16.04?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<akik> rubiksmo1o: it says here that the problem could be in $HOME/.config/dconf/user https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1285444
<k1l> EriC^^: gedit is made from gnome :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Critical,Confirmed]
<JB_____> I have installed a host with dhcp server and FW server (ufw/iptables). But my rules in ufw are only apply on my host and absolutly not on my NAT... exemple if I block internet acces my host doesn't heave any more internet but on my private network internet stay present..
<GreenDay> !!
<JB_____> somebody to help me ? :/
<rubiksmo1o> akik: Same issue with new user. Doesn't explain why this issue only happens with new kernel.
<akik> rubiksmo1o: in a virtual console, remove that $HOME/.config/dconf/user and try again
<MonkeyDust> JB_____  if you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server or ##networking
<rubiksmo1o> akik: OK, I'll remove it from the new userr
<unluckyone_> MonkeyDust asko give enough, kill yourself
<akik> rubiksmo1o: yes
<blip99> say hello to my little friend (hexchat)
<akik> rubiksmo1o: i don't use unity so can't test now
<dieg0_> Hey guys I need urgent help. I believe it's an easy solution but how I'm new to Linux I can't figure it out. The problem is that I can't connect to a specific wifi network, and know the problem is on my side. It tries to connect, and after awhile says "disconnected" though never connected. Can anyone please quickly guide me, into what to check and do?
<unluckyone_> akik will talk kon ke ke makina artificial respiration the beating I'm going to put
<akik> maybe i should install unity to be on the safe side
<MonkeyDust> unluckyone_  are you a bot?
<rubiksmo1o> akik: The new user doesn't even have a home directory. ^_^ Maybe I'll rename my own file.
<akik> rubiksmo1o: hehe useradd -m username
<akik> oh wow unity uses lightdm and kde uses sddm
<rubiksmo1o> akik: Deleting the user file has no effect
<akik> rubiksmo1o: how's the .xsession-errors for the new user?
<pb3> Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me understand how to read this information: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-9322.html. I am currently running 14.04 and all of the security updates that I have been prompted to apply are applied. However, I'm uncertain if that means that CVE-2014-9322 is not an issue for my system. Any help?
<OerHeks> pb3, correct, only for the 3.13.0-43.72 kernel there is a patch.
<Pici> pb3: That page says that a fix was released for linux kernel version 3.13.0-43.72
<Pici> pb3: so if you're running a kernel version higher than that, you are okay.
<rubiksmo1o> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16265394
<steven_1510> hola
<akik> rubiksmo1o: sorry :(
<rubiksmo1o> akik: NP, thanks for trying
<pb3> Thank you @Pici, @OerHeks. According to `uname -a` I am running 3.13.0-85-generic, so I'm good. How did you know that "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin):	released (3.13.0-43.72~precise1)" was all you needed to look at?
<akik> i tried to install unity on kubuntu 16.04. the packages were installed but the new entry didn't appear in sddm
<akik> maybe need to create the session file myself?
<OerHeks> pb3, wait, you said 14.04 ... we looked at 14.04
<pb3> I need to do these security audits periodically and want to be able to verify a CVE has been addressed, so learning how to read those https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/* pages is really helpful
<OerHeks> 12.04 might run the same kernel, not related.
<MonkeyDust> akik  do   ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<k1l> pb3: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"
<akik> MonkeyDust: only plasma.desktop there
<pb3> yeah I did say 14.04. Sorry when you said, "a fix was released for linux kernel version 3.13.0-43.72" I started looking for "3.13.0-43.72" on that page
<MonkeyDust> akik  reboot may help
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, why don't you try to install anothe DE, so we can rule out unity ?
<pb3> and it is mentioned specifally for 12.04
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: DE?
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, Desktop Environment
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, try lubuntu-desktop
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: Ah. I was just going to try 4.5.3 kernel. OK. Do I just install it or?
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop and select it form login screen
<ioria> *from
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: Cool, I'll try it. Thanks :)
<ioria> np
<Secret-Fire> i prefer xfce personally
<akik> what's the command to start unity? just unity?
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start
<OerHeks> akik ^^
<ioria> akik maybe you need to switch to lightdm
<akik> OerHeks: i'm using sddm
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: Mein gott! It wants to install 216 packages...
<OerHeks> akik huh, kubuntu uses sddm.
<OerHeks> unity in kubuntu, really?
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, big deal ? :þ
<unluckyone_> Aryan band ioria moko my turkey is the most dangerous in the world, should be akojonado
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: No, I was just wondering ^_^
<akik> OerHeks: it's just another de, right?
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, it's the lightest you can get :]
<dax> unluckyone_: behave. this is a support channel, not a "random nonsense" channel.
<akik> OerHeks: the desktop file was missing from that xsessions dir
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, but ... you can try fluxbox
<unluckyone_> dax: mind your own business
<dax> unluckyone_: this channel is my business.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, better for tries
<unluckyone_> how sad
<MonkeyDust> unluckyone_  stop
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: I have lubuntu installing already
<mehmet> webcamde video kaydı yapabileceğim programlar nelerdir
<MonkeyDust> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, ok, reboot and try to login in
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: right, as soon as it finishes
<rubiksmo1o> on 4G here =P
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, 4G ram ?
<rubiksmo1o> ioria: 4G mobile connection. 8GB RAM.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, oh, oh ...
<ioria> ok
<mehmet> yok mu kimse
<dax> mehmet: English here, please
<mehmet> sorry ı need a video recorder pragram by webcam
<kolarian> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. B1nny Skaag OpenSorce distantorigin Axton Ububegin cncr04s thrillgore skerit Sonderblade d3vlin_ warpx Shaun__ Seveas Sverdar HalfEatenPie tokam ChiLLabiS wigust gstepanov xxx thinkabout_ matthewbaggett harrow Ladon yangm addo lumidee q120_ Hellosun iceroot huayra dragonrider23 riton- Soriken Ricardus kwazar andrewc jrib
<OerHeks> mehmet, cheese can take pictures and film
<OerHeks> !info cheese
<cymbate> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. KeithIMyers l4m8d4 Encrypted_Curse chu daed betsy_S slaffe Seldon vemacs AJ_Z0 jgornick elmcrest giraffe cheapie CuriosTiger ocnios xtr steven sUbMuNdO bac braderhart bisch maljazaeri_ CptClever Sven_vB pinnerup ChunkzZ `ryban Mekkis_ firewyre Samfty ITGuyReborn imr __Nautilus__ CaptainCoward TmvC krabador joyceg iNs haasn
<cymbate> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. rodsmith madwizard roue adac PennStater cantstanya auronandace gueriLLaPunK l0rdkermit AbigailBuccaneer claude2 bsmith093 robertj cebor_ staplr andi scubacuda mfdl Humbedooh rosseaux babilen kevc iMiiTH magicalChicken Ali1 bmt whatevsz Tristam jtrucks jzj MrARM jfmcarreira guRu0fSh1Va mandje gymsock wyre sdk john341 LiENUS ani
<cymbate> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. robertj IndigoTiger predmijat riffautae robingr quenode K4k nikow_ chadi cloudnull linuxthefish derFlo dteselkin miklcct atrius fiete RansomTime Raven67854 genpaku wonko451 leagris Negr0 Yugidude1 rud0lf ahnooie robairt portnov jgama SQL rosseaux fonz_dm1 djmentos morphis bipul durzzzo Kapuh Kolgas Logan lss9 klock
<cymbate> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. kmd sashage Toris Ububegin genii smew thalleralexander jugo wobelingers ddellav Trinity drakekr brym cheapie andril ChiLLabiS AMZ_ dmfrey aegis yofel techkid6 wredny pcarrier _ruben beisner awallin_ BlackPanx_ sjoos z0ran sigkell_ EriC^^ Tzunamii apes__ confluence seg HackerII Hellosun_ Qasker- Cybergeek batrick
<cymbate> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. davidmichaelkarr gsn techWARlrus raub Katielyn zhxt neoark Blueking grkblood gustav___ Ducky^ trobotham Spritzgebaeck Br|aN predmijat almark markdark Lunar_Lamp dmfrey alakx ubottu Fusl nighter flurick uniacid_pc NickG365 Dragnslcr pfoo icedp xnrand Valjan tswett ssx sl0ppy addo Threads setkeh johnlage_ Wouter0100 Sepoy
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.1-2ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 91 kB, installed size 669 kB
<Seveas> don't they ever learn...
<tgm4883> I kinda want to know what their issue is
<dax> Seveas: jzk never learns, no
<Seveas> #ubuntu has survived 12 years of trolls and spammers on freenode. I think we're doing fine :)
<mehmet> cheese and vocosreen are prablem in my syystem do you know another one
<OerHeks> mehmet, problem? cheese is a perfect app. what is the problem?
<MonkeyDust> the more popular ubuntu gets, the more attacks it has to endure
<MonkeyDust> s/popular/relevant
<mehmet> ı did not set the voice  .. when ı playin guitar an sing a song the voice which is my recorded very load mix
<MonkeyDust> mehmet  are you a musician? there's also #ubuntustudio
<mehmet> yes ı like singe songs but ı cant recorded
<mehmet> clearly
<mehmet> what is the ubuntustudio
<akik> oh well. trying to install unity into a kubuntu installation fails with conflicting packages :(
<mehmet> ı am beginer
<mehmet> ,for the ubuntu
<OerHeks> akik, and how did you try to install unity?
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Hey, lubuntu seems to work!
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, really ?
<akik> OerHeks: sudo apt install unity
<mehmet> ı need help
<MonkeyDust> mehmet  ubuntu studio is multimedia dedicated
<OerHeks> akik, wrong, ubuntu-desktop brings in unity, you cannot mix the unity stuff with kubuntu.
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Yeah, I'm logged in. I'll try Minecraft performance to see if nvidia driver is working.
<akik> OerHeks: isn't unity *just* a de?
<OerHeks> unity sidepanel is part of ubuntu-desktop. so no.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, i'm wondering what would happen if you install ubntu-gnome-desktop  (if you don't like lxde) ...
<mikeymop> akik: theres a bunch of stuff in it too
<unluckyone_> mikeymop've seen today by a man kalle komo're so ugly and I broke the Kraneo, ke I left a note saying the world mikeymops keremos not
<mikeymop> akik: it's part of unity-desktop
<akik> i'll add that
<mikeymop> unluckyone_: i understood all of that
<akik> ubuntu-desktop
<mehmet> thank you MonkeyDust only you herar me :)
<MonkeyDust> akik  and unity is a compiz plugin for gnome3
<mikeymop> yea sorry
<mehmet> hear
<mikeymop> ubuntu-desktop is correct
<MonkeyDust> mehmet  scroll down   https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/audio/
<mikeymop> akik:  you may want to do a sudo rm ~/.* to remove all config files in your home dir
<akik> mikeymop: that's a bit harsh :)
<mikeymop> akik: sometimes that caused issues for me when switching DE's or distros and maintaining my /home
<rubiksmomo> ioria, low (30) FPS on Minecraft, so I don't think it's using nvidia.
<mikeymop> akik: true, of cource back them up first ;)
<mikeymop> they regen on boot
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: try lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA to check
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  sudo lshw -c Video
<rubiksmomo> PRIME is set to Intel for some reason
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  have you tried to switch ?
<zykotick9> mikeymop: <sidenote> you shouldn't need sudo to remove things in ~
<rubiksmomo> No. I'll try.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  sudo lshw -c Video
<mikeymop> zykotick9: theres no undo button on irc
<mr_sunshine> Hi all!
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266017/
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  yep... no nvidia
<festerB> how can I start fingerprint-gui without any logging? ie. some command &>/dev/null, it's generating a lot of log output when I'm logged out (screen is locked), guessing there is some conflict on the lock screen
<rubiksmomo> ioria, when I try to change to NVIDIA in PRIME settings it gives me an empty error dialog
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  yep
<mr_sunshine> Guys! I just updated to ubuntu 16.04. And my display hangs in "unknown" state. (I have amd radeon hd5770 chipset). Any thoughts how I can change resolution would bre really helpful.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikeymop> you cant use radeon on 16.04
<mikeymop> oh the foss driver works
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266080/
<rubiksmomo> ioria, cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<rubiksmomo> it disappeared when I loaded the new kernel
<zykotick9> mikeymop: <sorry, i'm picky about these statements regarding amd/ati graphics> there is nothing "free" about them... only Open Source.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<coffeeguy> will ubuntu install on a vulcan windows tablet?
<skroon> is it possible to login with ssh and take a screenshot of the graphical environment?
<mikeymop> you cant use radeon on 16.uihjymnfsAZDSFGXBJK;0
<rubiksmomo> ioria, sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<ioria> come on
<MonkeyDust> skroon  try ssh 127.0.0.1
<skroon> MonkeyDust: ;-)
<skroon> and then rm -rf /   right?
<nacc> skroon: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/6913/take-screenshot-through-ssh ?
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  dpkg -l nvidia-settings
<skroon> nacc: thanks
<MonkeyDust> skroon  ?
<MonkeyDust> missing the joke, i guess
<skroon> MonkeyDust: why ssh in to localhost?
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop, but it says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver that my video chipset is supported.
<unluckyone_> skroon your buskas is you break ke ke legs ke ass and leave you lying on the floor with her ass and legs broken but ke konvulsionandote p1l0t vibrator
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266218/
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: can you tty down a level?
<virtuosoj> New Ubuntu 16.04 installation, got errors on installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. Is this a known issue?
<nacc> virtuosoj: what errors?
<nacc> (pastebin)
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: see if you can reach tty1-6
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: then you have the shell at least and we can begin to fix this
<virtuosoj> nacc, let me upload a screen to imgur one sec
<virtuosoj> on first boot and installing ubuntu-restricted, it froze here:  http://imgur.com/BtuYL0O
<virtuosoj> had to close the terminal, it wouldn't let me use apt anymore so I rebooted
<virtuosoj> then I had to run dpkg --configure -a and that seemed to install some more of ubuntu-restricted
<nacc> virtuosoj: was it frozen or just busy?
<virtuosoj> frozen
<virtuosoj> even an error popped up
<virtuosoj> anyway it just popped up a window telling me "ttfmscorefonts" didnt install correctly and I hit run action now
<OerHeks> !ops | unluckyone_
<ubottu> unluckyone_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mikeymop> install that package separately
<virtuosoj> seemed to finish installing flashplugin in a terminal window, contrary to its message that it was about ttfmscore.
<shudon> hi all :) what's the default window manager under gnome 3 desktop for ubuntu 14.04?
<mikeymop> i think you have to accept a eula for the ms fonts
<mikeymop> mutter
<mikeymop> shudon: mutter
<unluckyone_> OerHeks: emergency? what am I supposed to do?
<rantic> such a gross name
<shudon> thanks mikeymop
<virtuosoj> I already did during the initial ubuntu-restricted-extras install.  Is there any way now I can test to see if the entirety of ubuntu-restricted-extras has been installed properly?
<rantic> mutter sounds like a sexual act
<akik> the "installing unity into kubuntu" problem was reported here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<unluckyone_> rantic alkoholiko his father he kaga inflated chest kon has a baseball bat
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<rantic> ^.-
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  let's try some stupid .... sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and paste in it this http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266343/
<mikeymop> akik: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<mikeymop> dpkg -l | grep unity-desktop
<shudon> i'm trying to start my window manager back up and embarrassingly i don't even know what it's called... i've got metacity running now but i'd like to get my old one back. i can't find "mutter" on my $PATH though :(
<akik> mikeymop: it was ubuntu-desktop?
<shudon> i don't have mutter installed
<shudon> (package called "mutter" i mean)
<mikeymop> akik: i merely provided an example
<akik> mikeymop: there's a conflict with those account plugins with kde and unity
<mikeymop> akik: did you sudo the command?
<akik> mikeymop: yes ubuntu-desktop is now installed but it doesn't work properly
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  change the BusID "PCI:1:0:0"  according to your lspci
<rubiksmomo> ioria, You know what. The old file has been renamed to xorg.conf.05062016 by something
<mikeymop> akik: did it ask to pick your default window manager?
<mikeymop> akik: ie lightdm vs w/e kde uses?
<akik> mikeymop: yes login manager
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  cat it
<mikeymop> akik: did you choose lightdm?
<akik> mikeymop: yes
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266409/
<mikeymop> akik: hm... lemme look around a little
<mikeymop> i've def run into this before
<OerHeks> akik unity is never meant to run on kubuntu
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  ok, try the above and cooment out with #   all you got in /etc/init/gpu-manager.conf
<ioria> ]comment
<rubiksmomo> ioria, restore my old file you xorg.conf you mean?
<akik> OerHeks: i'm not taking that for an answer
<mikeymop> akik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300390
<mikeymop> they want you to regen your plymouth with a command in post #2
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  nope ,  try s http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266343/ and comment  with #   all you got in /etc/init/gpu-manager.conf
<akik> we were able to choose between gnome and kde 10 years ago
<rubiksmomo> ioria, OK
<OerHeks> akik, i believe you make problems that don't exist, good luck with that
<akik> mikeymop: the problem is with those account plugins (facebook, google)
<rubiksmomo> ioria, reboot time?
<mikeymop> akik: tell me more
<mikeymop> (a little behind on the history of this chatroom)
<akik> mikeymop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/+bug/1574045
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1574045 [master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  yes, if not working , open a console and reverse the changes
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16266476/
<rubiksmomo> ioria, OK, I'll reboot
<ioria> ok
<mikeymop> zykotick9: didn't know radeon had blobs too, thats a huge bummer.
<mikeymop> zykotick9: then again intel has them too and they're not kosher (libre)
<akik> mikeymop: after login -> http://pastebin.com/raw/aRXBV5HP
<mikeymop> akik: did you try renaming /user/share/accounts/providers/google.provider and then installing? i'm curious it i'll take it
<akik> mikeymop: no
<mikeymop> akik: sometimes getting your hands dirty is easier than messing with apt
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop, could you please point me with the next steps in tty?
<akik> mikeymop: isn't the package file information in the dpkg database?
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: try a sudo apt-get istall --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<primitial> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. RaptorJesus dhcpfreely dixonstalbert akaWolf mitz raz oblak episteme flurick Vbitz copec razor-home Apocope elky Tristan-Speccy QuinnStorm stonerl Dynamit rymate1234 sl4ppy uebera|| isene tildes hosttor rstone derjur jcara nyuszika7h steigre Trinity DirtyCajun guRu0fSh1Va conan1415 DArqueBishop TiCPU pashok epopt froike Xe gvhoecke
<primitial> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. Myrtti txspud LiENUS stqism high_fiver rcw2 cereal fengshaun varazir znf marlos Adbray M-JLuc ddellav nha RickyB98 vishesh HalfEatenPie odish rideh epopt JimmyNeutron mistralol pa krphop IonutVan_ der-landgraf tjvc squeakyneb Hellosun herda05l_ adante daynaskully sfunk1x Bashing-om rofltech foEs jeesus woodruffw sparr
<primitial> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. FatherGrigori prince Art220 u0_a148 Pinkamena_D KrissyP modafinil zzzgeoffb jcastro mh rodsmith frew dkessel IanWizard ahnooie dlb76 Gallomimia zarathushtra nacc FifthGB jemark alex_johnson isp_ nomad_fr jareth_ BytesBacon Ioyrie chachasmooth jacerx boot13 soahccc samuelkadolph Laogeodritt LordDeath dougl greenhat- tcpman_ nebg githogori Bogdaniel
<primitial> FREENODE STAFF WANT TO CONTROL ALL ASPECTS AND MEMBERS OF YOUR OWN PROJECT AS THEIR TERMS OF SERVICE. Helheim Walex mindstorm MrXXIV_ NDPTAL85 guntbert_ ninsei Guest4184_______ Tristam spjt Pici FifthGB guRu0fSh1Va MannyLNJ gstepanov NoCode noons zerotresBR sharksauce sunwind woodjrx i90rr PerpetualWar grkblood robingr isene blanko awallin_ akkonrad cats uptime snadge Kindred skorz c|oneman HappyLoaf peterrooney galeido Khaotic matt_
<primitial> FREENODE STAFF WANT TO CONTROL ALL ASPECTS AND MEMBERS OF YOUR OWN PROJECT AS THEIR TERMS OF SERVICE. Pinkamena_D chalcedony rideh sz0 rantic heap_ fibes Avihay stqism Shimpu___007 lss9 cd83x_ alexandros_c andi maartenpi gardar markelite Renegade334 atrius Church marshal0505 Bladerunner ov|h debug0x1 DinCahill bshacklett test12345 mitz nomoa ChristiQs dinoocch feneco kirkland gabdara WarHitex_ freakyy joar_ _ruben Magiobiwan KindOne
<burghal> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. johnlage_ Dartellum codepython777 portnov jamis tombtc markn_ sysz de-facto blacknred0 eelstrebor krphop tos-1 TecnoBrat Tribaal whatevsz noons HappyLoaf haasn lilstevie nikitamog a1 andyrock ASDL NetworkingPro rodarmor BlacksmithMetash BrAsS_mOnKeY SchrodingersScat jhenke ceed^ maxb Fetch rhydermike gde33 worstadmin Cueball moyam01 morphis
<burghal> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. weezel quadHelix sunwind niee Church acalewin andrewjs18 houqi swiftkey_ avdi Justinus nomoa miklcct enoch85 rymate1234 Sachiru edaught_ sfunk1x enchi reisio andyjones2001 Kevin` hanthana screedo pkennedy fhf wredny ofdm- krthnz v12aml iter jvrbanac mr_chris JimmyNeutron RageOrangeBG NonParity Schmiel stevenm shah QuinnStorm
<burghal> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. duckydan red_racer12 Guest49767 trobotham blipz quadHelix rhonabwy uatec esde uwishuno annasha akaWolf robin_debspace Renegade334 CarlenWhite THEmetaphysician akkonrad Bryanstein carif evan__ maartenpi badon kela yekk ddstreet altin MoonUnit` chandlerbing phunyguy adeschamps llwalahoop piercedwater ChiLLabiS alicef_off Katz mrkirby153 volcom1 omlet DArqueBishop jhenke
<burghal> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. cats JB_____ lapion sab vincent42 Anarchic freanux shuduo Mo0O NeoGeo64 zarathushtra asmith42 Kjartan gravyv M-JLuc cd83x_ zmachine M1K4 Malinux saschpe alexandros_c PotatoGim gabdara Vbitz flurick Skaag habith ChristiQs avdi n3rd test12345 bshacklett bauerj batrick Xenthys mumixam rodarmor timrs2998 mhh HashNuke_
<burghal> FREENODE STAFF WANT TO CONTROL ALL ASPECTS AND MEMBERS OF YOUR OWN PROJECT AS THEIR TERMS OF SERVICE. t0h cibs ninjah NeoBlaster tHEMtZ schoenemann GJdan deavid pavelz nesthib mh smethia btree vCra perceive ChunkzZ l0rdkermit karstensrage john-mcaleely ChiLLabiS crazyonerob Pap00se Kimse leachim6 Dynamit CptClever cybrside asmith42 r4z3r AlexanderESmith DinCahill renatu NixCipher crane azizLIGHT ggherdov Raven67854 mandje Tabmow varazir
<vertilabrum> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. xet7_ ahnooie gfry73 BenderRodriguez meridel WizardGed zopsi lickalott trism sUbMuNdO mpontillo Spec Reshesnik gardar KOD3N krisd robgraves JB_____ dmto Callek seyeongkim bizarro_1 aau cgregan nnnn20430 Fusl fonz_dm1 chandlerbing iooner Gallomimia Diamondcite sigkell_ michaelni wolfmitchell cwage NDPTAL85 workcjk joshskidmore_ baconfork genii
<vertilabrum> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. bq_ Zesty_ jgornick bittin_ FatherGrigori bcardarella fabio__ perceive adamcm penguinguru mhayden Navid exio4 Seveas QuinnStorm f10 br34l cyboman33 desti herda05l_ StatelessCat blackwell pdugas JimmyNeutron Fleet derFlo CatKiller Rollniak sdx23 Ampelbein anticore jackbrown Gathis mneptok hhee daed smethia jepeltw MrZone_ Art220
<vertilabrum> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. pulsar12 LiENUS Cybergeek precise hggdh StatelessCat alexandros_c jhenke step21 ephesius pkiller Kartagis CameraEye spiette rbt- Amoz TMan459 MKCoin Guest4184_______ fiete addo knolle meridel `z Randy _ruben CustosL1m3n GodFather andril robairt skule unusedPhD thebwt MasterPhi Xenthys FManTropyx uptime nesthib ross` gycklarn
<vertilabrum> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. episteme jswagner michagogo rekoil hkeide_ euklid sashage Piper-Off Wouter0100 Qommand0r longhorn Immutef jaywink ribasushi dey NET||abuse skasturi denbeiren_ jtrucks mcphail vemacs AndrewMC ircnode0_ whiteunicorn__ hwpplayer1 telex hackeron BigGun4Hire Ad1_RnR nabo SunTsu soee Jordan_U protosoul enoch85 arnotixe mikeymop MacGruber edenist angs
<vertilabrum> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. danieli darxun Bray90820 seg DJones felix___ KpuCko auditlog_ kumavis teward kuh LargerMon zenlot piglit riton- john-mcaleely Qwertie lolmac chrisml __Nautilus__ robcsi tizbac heap_ Al3xG0 Callek asmith42 annasha le_pig jgama pfoo jaythelinuxguy cebor_ fn2187__ Squishy t0h chu workcjk Inocuous hotdogwater evil_dan2wik
<mikeymop> akik: i'm sure it is, do you think it would be applicable
<Callek> E_I_DONT_CARE
<BenderRodriguez> lol
<BenderRodriguez> Who the hell dinged me
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<BenderRodriguez> vertillabrum
<energizer> Anyone up for a weird question?
<pulsar12> yes lol
<varazir> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> energizer: Fire away!
<mikeymop> i'm bored go for it
<energizer> Ok i typed it up
<energizer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/768277/puzzling-stackexchange-com-breaks-one-monitor
<NoCode> FIRE IN THE HOLE
<Gallomimia> now i understand why people get so annoyed at protesters marching around with stupid things on signs
 * NoCode pews
<GJdan> I talked to freenode staff once.  They said a thing then we went our separate ways.  Had no effect on my life.  Therefore I am confused :D
<ddellav> dumb spammers, #1 way to make sure I ignore your point is to shove it in my face
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: after that I need to restart lightdm?
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: yea
<gde33> Gallomimia: obedience is the problem
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: it's easier to sudo reboot honestly
<rubiksmomo> ioria: low graphics mode. restoring the gpu manager conf file didn't help
 * varazir slaps yje pme who got bande with a runnten boal of milk with fish guts 
<SonikkuAmerica> energizer: wow. This persists across a reboot?
<elky> Callek: BenderRodriguez. just don't give the nickspammer attention. staff are here doing what is possible.
<energizer> SonikkuAmerica: let's find out, brb
<mikeymop> energizer: you weren't kidding mind=blown
<reisio> what was that spam for, oftc?
<mikeymop> akik: my message got lost in the spam did you see?
<Gallomimia> gde33: obedience is actually dumb, but when the protesters are actually dumb, there's not much hope.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Beats me. But just go back to support and let the ops and Freenode staff sort it out plz.)
<elky> reisio: no.
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: you will have to go back to tty7 for the gui
<rubiksmomo> ioria: Maybe if I delete the xorg.conf it will work like before, but that won't help me get nvidia going
<Gallomimia> yeah. pointless to let them get a rise out of us
<reisio> why would you yell at a person and not say why :p
<Callek> elky: I didn't ping him :-) and my IDONTCARE was more the level of attention I give a strange bird in my yard, I may notice it, but I don't care wha tit does, where its going or even that its there
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf , reverse /etc/init/gpu-manager.conf
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: rebooted - still this issue:(
<BenderRodriguez> has anyone used kvm with ubuntu?
<yeats> BenderRodriguez: yes
<energizer> I'm back, yes it persists across reboot
<BenderRodriguez> after installing a guest OS, how do I get it to boot from hard drive?
<BenderRodriguez> yeats: it keeps rebooting to the cdrom/iso image
<BenderRodriguez> do I need to edit the xml file?
<BenderRodriguez> and remove the cdrom?
<rubiksmomo> ioria: And reboot?
<elky> Callek: you're still giving it attention
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, yep
<yeats> BenderRodriguez: I use virt-manager for that kind of thing, but I'm sure there's a virsh way to do it
<Callek> elky: for each ping to me about it, your giving it even more attention that I did (and more attention than ignoring me)
<Callek> :-P
 * Callek doesn't care one way or another, at all. But you seem to, so onus-on-you :-P
<BenderRodriguez> it would be great if there was. I am on ubuntu server so I Can't install virt-manager
<elky> Callek: next time he spams don't give it attention. final warning.
<yeats> BenderRodriguez: you can install it and ssh in with the -X parameter (assuming you're running an X server on your computer)
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: don't what to do - I don't need any performance. I just need normal resolution. That's all:(
<yeats> BenderRodriguez: looks like there's a 'detach-disk' command in virsh
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've tried to start my own .service file, but when I use systemctl start myservice.service, I don't see my service in the task manager
<cristian_c> I've also tried systemctl status myservice.service, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> I've looked also at syslog, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<EriC^^> *cough* rc.local *cough*
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: it just allows me to set some strange resolution 1400x1050
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok, but if I put the command (that currently is launched from .service file) into rc.local
<DalekSec> akik: Sorry, but due to the spam unregistered users have been muted, thus nobody can read you.  You may want to register, see /msg nickserv help register
<cristian_c> EriC^^: how should I change the .service file, accordingly?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: just disable it
<terratoma> anyone know how to make a live cd with ubuntu 14.04 ? the stuff on this doesnt appear to work anymore https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<terratoma> to make this more fun, i can generate a ISO that boots fine with Virtualbox, 'No Boot Device Found' on real hardware
<k1l> terratoma: on what OS?
<terratoma> k1l: i have macosx and ubuntu
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Lubuntu GUI is up again. Any idea how I could get nvidia going?
<k1l> terratoma: "dd" works for the ubuntu .isos
<terratoma> i am making a usb stick, that when plugged into a computer, installs ubuntu
<ioria> rubiksmo1o,  uname -r ?
<yeats> terratoma: super easy on recent ubuntu versions - you can right click on the ISO file in nautilus and open with Disk Writer
<terratoma> k1l: its not a whether 'dd' works or not thing, its a matter of gettign the right stuff onto a usb stick so it installs ubuntu, on real hardware
<k1l> terratoma: what iso is it? a 16.04 iso?
<terratoma> so im not just writing an Official Ubuntu ISO.  i am generating my own iso.  I stick stuff in the new ISO like my own packages and a custom boot menu
<terratoma> i am using 14.04.4
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ah, do you mean trying to disable the service, and using the old manner rc.local?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: yeah
<k1l> terratoma: due to some changes in syslinux there can be issues. dd doent make such issues because it makes a 1to1 copy of that iso onto the usb
<cristian_c> temporarily (for test purposes)
<rubiksmomo> ioria, 4.6.0-040600rc2-generic
<yeats> terratoma: pretty sure "Disk Writer" is a GUI front end for "dd"
<terratoma> its not a dd problem
<yeats> (just FYI)
<k1l> terratoma: ok, its custom .isos. that could be an issue
<terratoma> i mean, i am not having a problem with dd. i can write an official usb iso to a usb stick and boot with it just fine
<terratoma> to make this more fun, i can successfully boot from my custom iso file in Virtualbox.  doesnt work after i write to a usb stick with dd
<yeats> terratoma: could be a bad copy?
<terratoma> no
<terratoma> i have a lot of usb sticks.  its not a media problem
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: i have no clue what to do about that
<yeats> k
<mikeymop> but ast least you have video now!
<mikeymop> try regenerating your xorg config
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, for istance i don't know why you don't have nvidia-xconfig
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: Xorg --configure ?
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: you're going to have to stop xrog
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: i never did so on systemd but i'd guess it's sudo systemctl stop Xorg.service
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: you can tab to autocomplete systemctl so you can guess pretty easily
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Maybe I should try that 4.5.3 kernel?
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: Actually it is a sudo service lightdm stop
<akik> mikeymop: if you stop your login manager, it'll stop the xorg user session too
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: what are you on?
<mikeymop> akik: been a while. I use intel all the time now
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: And xorg -configure gives me segmentation fault:(
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, i don't know ... dpkg -l nvidia-common
<mikeymop> --
<mikeymop> you need --
<mikeymop> X instead of x
<enedil> Hi folks
<terratoma> maybe 'USB media' on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/armhf/apbs02.html will help me
<mikeymop> mr_sunshine: i g2g now, but I wish you the best of luck
<rubiksmomo> ioria, un  nvidia-common
<mikeymop> akik: you as well
<akik> no, Xorg -configure is correct
<mr_sunshine> mikeymop: ok, thanks!
<codepython777> nacc: what is NQA?
<nacc> codepython777: no questions asked
<akik> Mikelevel: i'll stay with kde for now :)
<nacc> codepython777: meaning all default questions you would be prompted for have been provided a preseeded answer
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267061/
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, dpkg -l ubuntu-drivers-common
<rubiksmomo> ioria, ii  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267101/
<codepython777> nacc: preseeding does that - but the format of the input looks bad - I was hoping that there would be something better by now
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, is 1:0.4.15   from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<rubiksmomo> ioria, what 1:0.4.15?
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, you installed from ppa, right ?
<rubiksmomo> I have that ppa yes.
<rubiksmomo> The last nvidia I installed was 361
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, but you have nvidia-common from trusty repo
<nacc> codepython777: i'm not sure why that would be, but ok
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, 1:0.2.91.11
<rubiksmomo> ioria, I don't know. It installed the dependency.
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, apt-cache policy ubuntu-drivers-common
<mr_sunshine> guys do you have any news - About new version of ubuntu (kind of 16.04.01). which will have normal support for AMD video chipsets?
<rubiksmomo> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16267224/
<nacc> codepython777: for some things there is also kickstart support now, i believe
<reisio> mr_sunshine: normal?
<nacc> mr_sunshine: what do you mean by normal support?
<andgra> let's say I have installed a program via apt-get install, but then I decide to install a newer version of it from source without using apt-get. Will that cause any problems?
<reisio> nacc: I win I win
<nacc> reisio: :)
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, ok... so idk :(
<nacc> andgra: depends ... ?
<reisio> andgra: it'll fill your system with cruft you and your package manager aren't aware of
<nacc> andgra: it's not recommended, for sure
<rubiksmomo> ioria, Maybe I'll try the older kernel
<guntbert_> andgra: you should uninstall it before
<VlanX> Hello. My computer just turned off on its own. Can I check what went wrong from the logs?
<reisio> andgra: best to make a deb, but you could use checkinstall in a pinch
<ioria> rubiksmo1o, good luck... hope you solve
<mr_sunshine> nacc: I have AMD radeon HD5770 and after upgrade display hangs in "unknown" state. And I cann't change resolution
<nacc> reisio: that's a neat tool, taking a note :)
<reisio> :D
<nacc> mr_sunshine: what does it mean for a display to hang in "unknown" state?
<andgra> ok, i'll uninstall it first then
<mr_sunshine> nacc: it displays in settings as "Unknown display"
<goblets> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. fn00dle PennStater ross` Madars_ ahnooie cereal AciD` le_pig esteeven Phanes riffautae IdleOne TheHodge uniacid_pc hackeron wkts prince dduffey seyeongkim meridel rilleh ksa_ ocnios exnihilo jemark edong23 omlet Cybergeek bittin_ acalewin Tristam jas4711 gniourf lucz spjt badon Pap00se michael_mbp
<goblets> FOSS PROJECTS _REALLY_ NEED TO FIND A BETTER NETWORK TO FAIRLY SUPPORT THEIR USERS. fiete Ioangogo|sleep kimico_ Sepoy RansomTime bjornar__ Klumben max-m bsmith093 CameraEye exnihilo Tabmow [Saint] WillMoogle Cybergeek Tribaal confluence dax zopsi DavidFromBE cryptodan batrick antonw piercedwater crazyonerob ubuntulog puff proc Tuna-Fish Chr1st1an ws2k3 sayakb kevin123 GodFather dasoren michael_mbp dragonrider23 SchrodingersScat KingPin sz0
<goblets> IF THE MAJOR DISTROS CAN SWITCH TO A BETTER NETWORK THE REST OF THE FREE SOFTWARE ECOSYSTEM WILL FOLLOW. Kindred mcphail bittin_ Sachiru keithzg sharksauce vishesh Armadillos quinput mramm sfrancis phunyguy mrkirby153 zzarr xar- AG_Clinton garshol gacekjk sine0 ofdm APLU emid inteus uda alvarr_etsa red_racer12 JunK-Y Drone` workcjk copec Qommand0r Ricardus bjornar__ prop395 krytarik IndigoTiger AciD` Stanto xet7 HackerII
<goblets> FREENODE STAFF HAVE NO STAKE IN THE FOSS COMMUNITY THEY ARE TRYING TO CONTROL LIKE FASCISTS. Lildirt nomad_fr vivid gosling SonikkuAmerica miklcct shroud_ edaught__ rlex teward WizardGed uda Sven_vB ITGuyReborn akik baggar11 sfrancis roue mortalius gfry73 Ad1_RnR mibo adsmz Kolgas mike-drummer alphaseg TheOrangeOne Guest64868 Saint_Is_ baboon`- kerozene blackwell arnotixe robingr clownfuzzy1 kevc Sergio965 RansomTime thedragon thirtynein
<goblets> FREENODE STAFF WANT TO CONTROL ALL ASPECTS AND MEMBERS OF YOUR OWN PROJECT AS THEIR TERMS OF SERVICE. ktosiek lunarmage samsn mgodzilla rofltech yofel lassegs nmatrix9 YP-HW7 Orphis MannyLNJ Joschii KeboDK chrisml Spinrad crank1988 watersoul Meow-J Mikelevel sweatsuit tonyt de-facto eelstrebor nabo cptdoobage mitz neoark cluelessperson ogra_ Hydr0p0nX soee pankid njalk nigel45 marlinc peterrus dkessel elementalest robin_debspace Qrc^
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh dear...
<mr_sunshine> nacc: And I cann't change any settings for this display
<SonikkuAmerica> I guess energizer hasn't returned yet...
<nacc> mr_sunshine: sorry if i missed it, but did you pastebin `dmesg` and `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log` already?
<FManTropyx> who is this person so butthurt at FreeNode?
<akik> maybe a teen who got his feelings hurt
<guntbert_> FManTropyx: akik: no need to comment that
<whateverhaha> yo haha
<dupondje> I just setup a new RAID5 with mdadm on 4 disks, and its uber slow (40MB/Sec write speed). Any hints? Can't see whats wrong :s
<nacc> dupondje: is it still creating the array?
<dupondje> nacc: nope, its active/insync
<dupondje> whole machine is 'lagging' when writing data also, really strange
<enedil> Hi. My bluetoth speakers are recognized as phone. What can I do to change it?
<dax>  /msg chanserv op #ubuntu
<dupondje> even read speed seems slow (85,6 MB/s)
<VlanX> My computer just turned off on its own. Can I check what went wrong from the logs somewhere?
 * enedil prays
<MonkeyDust> !dmesg | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<k1l> VlanX: look in /var/log/ into the syslog and syslog.0 and .1
<z512> lo, i'm trying to install xubuntu.. but it only lists /dev/sdb
<z512> and i want to install it on /dev/sda
<z512> in the same window i can choose between bootloader on /dev/sda & /dev/sdb
<nikitamog> mount it?
<k1l> z512: what is on sda?
<Bashing-om> z512: LiveUSB ? Are you certain the install target is 'sda' ? Terminal command ' sudo parted -l " to KNOW .
<z512> yeah /dev/sdb is the live usb
<z512> Bashing-om: first nothing on sda, i formatted with ext4 now
<z512> but strange thing is that it wants to install the boatloader on /dev/sda
<z512>  but not the system
<Bashing-om> z512: The option to install other than 'sda' is using the install option 'something else' . Default action of the grub installed is to install to 'sda' .
<yeats> z512: bootloader probably needs to be on the "first" disk (which is enumerated /dev/sda)
<yeats> z512: unless you're dual booting (or something else requiring custom boot config), the defaults usually work fine in my experience
<z512> i'm not even in the something else screen
<yayat> testing
<z512> yeah, but /dev/sdb is my usb drive.. i don't want to install ubuntu there
<z512> the menu has a change button, but it doesn't do anything
<akik> z512: go into something else if the other choices don't work for you
<meLon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/768656/how-do-i-stop-the-constant-request-for-a-password
<reisio> good ole gnome
<aquiles> Hii
<OerHeks> meLon, " constant " ?? type in the right password
<meLon> It's not my question.  Thought someone might be able to help him out.  I imagine he wants to disable screensaver/screen locking.
<MonkeyDust> meLon  in the screensaver settings, uncheck 'lock password'
<meLon> Sorry guys.  It's not my question.  I don't have the the time it would take to patiently and clearly answer this guys question in a way that would help him acheive his goal.  Thought someone else might like a grab at some low hanging fruit :P
<abir_spaceMonkey> erver irc.foonetic.net
<OerHeks> meLon, ask him what he really wants, no pass for install/change something?
<meLon> Up! Someone got it already.
<akik> the question wasn't even about suspend
<akik> but the screen locking seems to be at the same setting page
<dieg0_> Hey guys I need urgent help. I believe it's an easy solution but how I'm new to Linux I can't figure it out. The problem is that I can't connect to a specific wifi network, and know the problem is on my side. It tries to connect, and after awhile says "disconnected" though never connected. Can anyone please quickly guide me, into what to check and do?
<rubiksmomo> It seems I could login to unity with 4.5.3 kernel. Any idea why I get an empty error dialog when trying to enable NVIDIA/Performance in PRIME settings?
<VlanX> MonkeyDust: I know dmesg but I thought it would only work for the current "boot"
<athairus> dieg0_, I don't know that much about how wifi's done on Ubuntu but you gotta check: dmesg, wpa-supplicant or whatever it's called, ensure you have a working driver for your card installed, make sure your configuration is good, etc
<athairus> someone else might be able to tell you more
<VlanX> k1l: nothing useful there unfortunately :(
<akik> VlanX: did you check "journalctl -xe" ?
<akik> VlanX: if a case of a systemd system
<VlanX> akik: I don't have anything named journalctl
<VlanX> what program is it?
<akik> VlanX: it's a part of systemd
<cmosguy> hey all, I have a directory calld foo, I want to copy all the subdirectories of foo and not any files, what is the best command that does that?
<EriC^^> cmosguy: do you want to copy files in those subdirectories
<cmosguy> if I use find find foo -type d -maxdepth 1 -exec cp -R {} destDir \;  it keeps copying the "foo" directory itself
<envy> is there a channel to ask stupid questions like this?: is there a free webhosting service which is like photonmail/tutanota is to email? (relatively secure, respects privacy, is "recognized")
<cmosguy> EriC^^: yes i want to copy the files in the subdirectoris tooo
<cmosguy> EriC^^: my find command keeps referring to my actual parent folder and i need to somehow eliminate that
<EriC^^> yeah there was a way
<rubiksmomo> It seems I could login to unity with 4.5.3 kernel. Any idea why I get an empty error dialog when trying to enable NVIDIA/Performance in PRIME settings?
<EriC^^> cmosguy: /join ##linux
<Twirl> Hello, i think there is something wrong with my graphics card or the driver, it looks broken, it doesn't render text right and also windows, some things look fine though
<Twirl> it's i915 and the adapter is 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller
<socket_> how to can i log to my account on irc?
<Twirl> is there any way to see if it's a problem with the card or the drivers?
<Twirl> although it's probably the drivers, if the card was broken it would probably not show much stuff
<buu> HELP WHY DID MY CENTER SOUND CHANNEL VANISH
<Twirl> it's this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1227569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1098334 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1227569 [gen4 sna] Font corruption" [Low,Fix released]
<django_> hey all
<django_> does this still work: http://linuxg.net/use-google-hangouts-directly-from-your-ubuntu-system-via-the-google-talk-plugin/
<Twirl> please, anyone has some info or tips on how to workaround this? I know that restarting the computer temporarily fixes the issue but seriously it's annoying
<akik> Twirl: wasn't q965 quite old?
<Twirl> akik: yea so what? it should work
<Twirl> the cpu is from 2006
<squinty> Twirl,  sounds like what I went through with my intel and i915 driver on 14.04.  Running 16.04 since first beta without any problems though
<akik> Twirl: have you tried with xforcevesa ?
<Twirl> akik: nope
<Twirl> squinty: well, this is also my server so i'm reluctant on upgrading to 16.x
<django_> how can one get google chat on ubuntu?
<django_> now through the browser
<Twirl> akik: it's not that old, it's from 2006
<Twirl> it's a core 2 duo
<Twirl> it should handle ubuntu quite well
<akik> Twirl: yes i have a system with it too
<akik> Twirl: see if xforcevesa works for you
<squinty> Twirl,  this laptop here is around that age too.
<Twirl> can i try it without adding it to grub?
<akik> Twirl: yes you can edit the grub boot entries with 'e'
<Twirl> it's nothing serious though, right now it's been running htop and it shows fine it's just you need to clear the buffer/screen or it gets corrupted
<squinty> Twirl, try a liveusb on it...see if it makes any difference
<squinty> Twirl, 16.04 that is
<Twirl> no i won't upgrade to 16.x
<Twirl> besides if that were the problem i would just update the drivers to the ones form 16.x
<nepster> hi ?
<akik> Twirl: there's also an option for xorg to change accelmethod to uxa. you could probably try that too
<JB____> can somebody give me the hashtag for irc support network ?
<JB____> thanks !
<akik> Twirl: although uxa is slower than sna
<Twirl> akik: i'm only using this as a terminal
<Twirl> or just using the terminal
<auronandace> JB____: maybe you can check #freenode
<Twirl> so it's pretty annoying when characters get corrupted
<akik> Twirl: oh so you wouldn't actually need xorg at all :)
<Twirl> akik: technically no
<Twirl> no actually im only using the terminal
<anonymous_> hay guys
<Twirl> i even upadate it from ssh from time to time
<Fop> hey :)
<JB_____> hum it was with a double # => ##
<anonymous_> wup?
<Twirl> akik: u know how to disable all the graphical stuff
<Twirl> and just boot into a terminal
<Twirl> that will probably free some resources as well
<anonymous_> killall
<akik> Twirl: i guess you could disable lightdm from starting, or sddm
<Twirl> akik: well, i want the clean way that disables all the graphical stuff, not just one component :p
<akik> or gdm or whichever login manager you have
<akik> Twirl: yes, that does it
<Twirl> it's default so probably gdm
<Twirl> oh i found a pretty neat way
<Twirl> just converting the whole thing to ubuntu server?
<rubiksmomo> I get a blank error dialog when choosing NVIDIA/Performance from PRIME settings. :<
<Twirl> akik: do you know if i will get a terminal when booting after doing this http://askubuntu.com/questions/511463/can-i-convert-ubuntu-desktop-14-04-to-server ?
<squinty> Twirl,  /etc/X11/default-display-manager  will say which
<Twirl> don't want to be only able to log in through ssh
<akik> Twirl: no idea, but stopping the login manager will do it
<Twirl> squinty: it's gdm, i've used both so i know which one is which
<akik> in linux the server is sometimes a workstation and vice versa :)
<Twirl> yea well, i don't want my system to load into memory all that graphical stuff
<terratoma_> so i have this tree of files .  like this:  https://dpaste.de/4T1W/raw   . what steps do i do to conver this to an ISO that i can burn to a USB stick ?
<Twirl> i really would like to try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/511463/can-i-convert-ubuntu-desktop-14-04-to-server but i'm scared my server could go nuts or something and lose data
<akik> Twirl: i dunno, disable the login manager(?)
<Twirl> akik: that is just one component i would like to convert the system to a server but get a terminal when booting
<akik> Twirl: i don't know how you've configured your network. that could be one problem case
<Twirl> alright then i will just disable the login manager
<Twirl> guess that will do
<Twirl> sudo apt-get purge lightdm ?
<akik> Twirl: i didn't mean you should remove the package, just stop it
<akik> Twirl: and then disable it from starting
<Twirl> well, it's lightdm
<Twirl> akik: care to share the steps ^^
<akik> dependencies probably will stop you from removing it
<jason__> Anyone know of a VNC client for Ubuntu that is aware of multiple monitors on the server? Scrolling through a 5760x1080  image on my 1366x768 laptop is kind of painful.
<akik> Twirl: "sudo service lightdm stop"
<akik> Twirl: how have you configured your network? you have to test that the network starts without logging into xorg
<goddard> how can i find a library include path from a repo package?
<dupondje> /dev/md126 vg01 lvm2 a--  2929885184,00k    0k 1536,00k => Thats correctly aligned if raid has 512k chunks right?
<Twirl> akik: don't scare me
<Twirl> akik: tell me how pls
<Twirl> this is serving a couple of hundred thousand requests a day
<akik> and you don't know how to stop services?
<akik> you were talking about it like it's your workstation
<ryankoski> Hello all, I'm looking for help with a zfs issue on 16.04.....scoured the internet and can't find my solution
<ryankoski> zfs autoimport is failing on boot because all the drives are not fully up yet....I need to add some sort of delay prior to autoimport
<ryankoski> I've tried editing ZFS_AUTOIMPORT_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/zfs but that seems to have no impact
<ryankoski> any tips? is there a specific zfs channel I should ask in?
<Twirl> akik: yes i know how to stop services
<Twirl> I don't want to reboot because i will lose the fail2ban jail
<Twirl> it's not a big deal but server has been up for 2 months :p
<ryankoski> here is the relevant snippet from /var/log/syslog:
<ryankoski> May  6 15:15:48 ryanflix zpool[1397]: cannot import 'ryanflix-pool': one or more devices is currently unavailable
<ryankoski> May  6 15:15:48 ryanflix systemd[1]: zfs-import-cache.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<ryankoski> May  6 15:15:48 ryanflix systemd[1]: Failed to start Import ZFS pools by cache file.
<ryankoski> May  6 15:15:48 ryanflix systemd[1]: zfs-import-cache.service: Unit entered failed state.
<ryankoski> May  6 15:15:48 ryanflix systemd[1]: zfs-import-cache.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<Twirl> don't do that
<Twirl> use pastebin or w/e
<goddard> ryankoski: max paste is 3 lines
<guntbert_> !nickspam | gharbeia
<ubottu> gharbeia: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<goddard> kind of an irc rule
<squinty> !paste | ryankoski
<ubottu> ryankoski: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akik> Twirl: i'm on kubuntu 16.04 and configured the network through the network manager applet. i stopped xorg and the network configuration is still up
<akik> Twirl: how have you configured your network?
<Twirl> akik: i can't remember but i guess it connected automatically
<Twirl> it's ethernet not wifi, it doesn't need a password
<akik> Twirl: look into /etc/network/interfaces if it's there
<akik> Twirl: or otherwise "nmcli dev show"
<Twirl> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8): auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<akik> Twirl: or "nmcli conn show"
<Twirl> i guess my version of nmcli is different
<Twirl> Wired connection 1        d437er23-1132-aa23-a74a-0f6a79be7b31   802-3-ethernet
<Twirl> here it's nmcli c
<Twirl> or nmcli d
<Exagone313> Hi, I am looking for a window manager with "high customization" possible. I'd like to do not use panels and add everything I need in the maximized window titlebars (and customize alt+f2). I'm ok to code that, but I don't know with what can I work with, but I would prefer a window manager with a very complete API. Any idea? Thanks for your help.
<Twirl> akik: so, i will sudo service lightdm stop?
<akik> Twirl: don't do it if you haven't arranged a service break
<Twirl> and see what happens..?
<Twirl> well, tell me how then
<akik> Twirl: arrange a service break, then do the change
<Twirl> akik: i have no idea what you are talking about man
<akik> i don't know if in that version of ubuntu the network stays up
<Twirl> akik: could you just tell me what to do
<LostSoul> Hi
<LostSoul> I'm facing problem with unix socket and unixcat
<LostSoul> When I run script from cmdline it works but when I use it via crontab, seems that it can't run it (I used root crontab)
<akik> Exagone313: kde is very configurable
<Fusl> Exagone313: you said "window manager": you might want to take a look into i3wm
<LostSoul> Any idea why crontab is not doing what it should?
<bekks> LostSoul: So show us your script, in a pastebin, please.
<MonkeyDust> LostSoul  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<velus> hey how do i upgrade my server from 14.04 to 16 through command line
<bekks> velus: Once 16.04.1 is released, you can use do-release-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> velus  as of july, you can use direct upgrade LTS > LTS
<velus> MonkeyDust, i dont get what you mean?
<LostSoul> bekks: Not sure I can show whole script, but I can show you the problematic line
<velus> and i thought 16.0.4 was out
<LostSoul> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<SCHAAP137> sometimes, more often than not, just 1 of my 2 zpools are automounted on boot. Anyone else experience this?
<MonkeyDust> LostSoul  14.04.4 is out
<Exagone313> Fusl: I still want to have common windows, not tiled
<tgm4883> velus: upgrades from LTS - LTS releases are held back until the first point release
<velus> ok
<Fusl> Exagone313: i3wm also supports floating windows
<tgm4883> velus: so while 16.04 is out, you won't be prompted until 16.04.1
<Exagone313> ok
<tgm4883> you'd have to manually force it
<velus> my pc upgraded with recently
<velus> how do you manually force it
<LostSoul> bekks, MonkeyDust: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/71746dc8/ - it is able to cat it but once it come to unixcat it's not doing it
<ryankoski> @SCHAAP137 that's the same problem I'm having
<ryankoski> came here to try and troubleshoot
<MonkeyDust> !find unixcat
<tgm4883> velus: I'm of the firm belief that if you have to ask that, then I shouldn't tell you
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unixcat&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<SCHAAP137> ryankoski: ah, i was afraid i was the only one, "glad" to hear someone else has the same issue, in a sense
<SCHAAP137> i've tried various things
<ryankoski> yeah, I've been working on this all afternoon, and I'm ready to go crazy
<LostSoul> Once I run script from cmdline it's working just fine
<SCHAAP137> manually setting the cache file on both zpools, exporting, re-importing
<SCHAAP137> clearing the cache file, re-doing it
<LostSoul> I don't know what's wrong as I run cron task in root's cron
<Exagone313> it's a tiling window manager, I don't think forcing floating windows is good with this :/ I keep a note for it and I'll try
<MonkeyDust> LostSoul  what's unixcat?
<tgm4883> LostSoul: have you tried using the full path to unixcat
<SCHAAP137> i have no idea what's causing it, and sometimes it succeeds as well ryankoski
<LostSoul> MonkeyDust: "unixcat - prints data from a UNIX domain socket."
<SCHAAP137> and then out of nowhere, it fails again, just 1 zpool mounted
<ryankoski> my issue is 100% caused by the devices not being "ready" when the autoimport hits....I just need to add a delay and I can't figure out the proper way to do that with the new integrated zfs
<SCHAAP137> there is an option to control the delay timer
<Exagone313> I think I'll ask in another linux channel
<ryankoski> I found that in /etc/default/zfs, but it seems to have zero effect
<LostSoul> tgm4883: LOL, nope.. trying now
<LostSoul> I've forgotten on simplest checkup thanks
<kaydar> well hello
<kaydar> HELLO???
<dupondje> why why why is that raid5 write speed so slow... Don't get it :(
<tgm4883> kaydar: yes?
<kaydar> Oh im just seeing if anyone's responsive
<dupondje> 250mb/sec write speed to raid5 mdadm on onboard SATA controller. 150mb/sec write speed to raid1 mdadm connected to hba card. And 38mb/sec to raid5 mdadm conneted to hba ...
<dupondje> why such a difference ... :(
<SCHAAP137> ryankoski: could it be related to the version of spl ?
<ryankoski> I don't think so, but I'm not against ruling anything out at this point
<SCHAAP137> i see i had SPL: Loaded module v0.6.5.6-0ubuntu1, but just installed spl and it grabbed a package ending in 0ubuntu2
<LostSoul> tgm4883: You are great man :)
<LostSoul> I totally forgot it has different path..
<tgm4883> LostSoul: I do what I can :)
<LostSoul> Thanks!
<SCHAAP137> cannot import 'data': invalid vdev configuration
<SCHAAP137> so it claims
<SCHAAP137> although later i can import it
<SCHAAP137> checked journalctl -xe
<ryankoski> yeah that looks different than my issue
<SCHAAP137> ah, ok
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why I get a blank error dialog when trying to select NVIDIA/Performance from PRIME settings?
<OneM_Industries> So, silly question. How do I find the file for my desktop background?
<rubiksmomo> "sudo prime-switch nvidia" says "/etc/modprobe.d is not a file".
<rubiksmomo> OneM_Industries, What file? Why?
<OneM_Industries> Basically, I want to find the picture I have set for the desktop background.
<OneM_Industries> I have a photo that I don't have the original copy of, except on the background.
<rubiksmomo> interesting
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  just use the desktop preferences, no?
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  or you don't remember where you got it?
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I have no clue where the original file is, and there is not "Show me the background picture folder" button that I can see.
<JanC> OneM_Industries: it's stored in dconf at org.gnome.desktop.background
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  no, but if you know the picture's name, you can use 'locate [that name]'
<OneM_Industries> Ooh, thank you!
<OneM_Industries> No clue what the name of it is.
<JanC> the location of the file used, I mean
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  with shotwell, you can collect all pictures on all your partitions... use that to look for it
<OneM_Industries> I uninstalled shotwell.
<MonkeyDust> OneM_Industries  now you have a reason to reinstall it
<OneM_Industries> Nope, cause I found it.
<MonkeyDust> found the picture?
<JanC> you can use: dconf read /org/gnome/desktop/background/picture-uri
<klystron> hi has any one had problems with 15.10 installed on a mother board with AMD CPU - 2 core where both CPUs are running at 100% as showing in the system monitor graph but no identifiable processes can be seen causing the CPU cores running at this loading (all processes are ticked under the preference boxes)
<JanC> klystron: kernel tasks ?
<klystron> does that show up in the system monitor?
<OneM_Industries> Yep, found it.
<klystron> or do i have to use the terminal to detect the loading?
<aquiles> Hiii
<JanC> looks like they are listed under "kthreadd" here
<aquiles> Will ubuntu phone work with belkin video miracast adapter ?
<klystron> cannot see that in the system monitor processes
<Tundra-O1dDsktop> Evening folks, I was just wonderig how stable 16.04 is right now
<aquiles> Ubuntu phone will come with miracast in next ota 11 release
<Jordan_U> Tundra-O1dDsktop: That's not easy to quantify, but I haven't had any problems that were 16.04 specific yet.
<Tundra-O1dDsktop> Jordan_U: that's more or less what I was looking for
<aquiles> Someone nows if it will works with belkin?
<squinty> Tundra-O1dDsktop,  Jordan_U +1
<aquiles> I found a problem in my ubuntu 16.04 lts
<aquiles> Ubuntu store didn't work
<Tundra-O1dDsktop> Not important for me
<aquiles> I'm not hable to find the apps
<Tundra-O1dDsktop> I haven't used that thing in ages
<aquiles> Just appeared the apps that they are already installed
<aquiles> Kodi didn't work on 16.04 release too
<z512> ah, my installation is working now
<z512> with gnome-disks i reformatted my disk
<z512> it was displayed as raid blahblah, even when i reformatted it with gparted
<z512> weird
<squinty> aquiles,  seems to be a bit buggy -> gnome-software.   no problems with kodi on my 16.04
<axgb> I am trying to setup a new printer with hp-config; one one computer it worked perfectly, this one, it says that printer is not there
<z512> eh
<z512> HP sucks
<axgb> what printer manufacturer does not such?
<axgb> *suck
<tgm4883> My HP works fine
<Tundra-O1dDsktop> I hear that brother is decent
<Bashing-om> z512: The desk top does not have the tools to cope with raid .. and in a desk top word the raid "meta data" needs to be removed . Are you going to use raid ?
<z512> brother laserprinter sucks less
<tgm4883> Actually, isn't HP one of the better brands for Linux?
<z512> no, it's a laptop with one disk
<axgb> when you say it sucks, do you mean that the hardware is crap, or the drivers?
<z512> hardware and the price of their ink
<aquiles> I have a friend with ubuntu phone installed and he have the same problem with kodi
<axgb> Yeah, I am not buying their ink, I am getting it from a discount third party supplier
<z512> should it just work with CUPS ?
<axgb> A set of 4 inks costs exactly the same as a new printer
<aquiles> *desktop
<axgb> It should work with cups
<klystron> Jan C - is it possible for the Kernel to cause the CPU cores to work at 100% but not show anything in the system monitor or any of the processes of the CPU at 100%?
<axgb> WHen I set it up with cups, it does not work,
<axgb> with this utility Hp-setup, it just does not appear
<Bashing-om> z512: What returns "sudo wipefs /dev/sda" ? Note that you should not just trust me that that command is safe (even though it is), you should run "man wipefs" and confirm for yourself that the command will just list all visible filesystems (and in this case, RAID metadata) and their offsets.
<tgm4883> axgb: Network or usb printer?
<aquiles> Squinty: How you install kodi??
<axgb> network
<tgm4883> axgb: what printer/
<z512> haha, i thought you were taking the piss with that command
<axgb> HP m176n. Working on one computer, but not on another
<tgm4883> axgb: have you tried skipping the hp software and just installing it with the built in printer config
<squinty> aquiles, 16.04 repo's
<axgb> yeah, the printer appears to be installed but does not work
<axgb> HP config worked perfectly on other computer, but not this one
<z512> is it connected via USB or network?
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<axgb> I also heard that you could copy over /etc/cups from a computer to transfer settings exactly, but that did not make it work
<axgb> network
<tgm4883> z512: I just asked him that. Network
<z512> just came back, might have missed it
<Guest92191> Helo
<tgm4883> z512: 2 lines above you 3 minutes ago
<z512> yeah saw it
 * z512 selective reader
<z512> :P
<tgm4883> axgb: 16.04?
<axgb> 14.04
<tgm4883> the HPLIP in 14.04 does support your printer. Let me see how I've got mine setup
<axgb> I have just tried installing it again, and the same thing is happening
<aquiles> Squinty, I will trie again...
<aquiles> I tried fro.
<tgm4883> axgb: when you are setting it up in the printer utility, are you using "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" or something else?
<aquiles> * I tried install in terminal
<aquiles> And from ubuntu store to
<squinty> aquiles,  same here   sudo apt install kodi
<axgb> I am setting it up with localhost:631, and it does not seem to give me a choice for that
<tgm4883> axgb: err, why are you setting it up with localhost:631? You said it was a network printer
<aquiles> I have kodi on my raspberry but I liked to have in my desktop too
<axgb> the printers utility isn;t working
<tgm4883> axgb: you don't need the printers utility
<rffleaie> hi
<aquiles> I will trie tomorrow again
<aquiles> Hi
<axgb> How should I do it?
<tgm4883> axgb: via the "add printer" functionality built into Ubuntu
<tgm4883> in the control center (or whatever it's called)
<squinty> System Settings
<axgb> Do I pick HP jetdirect or LPP or IPP
<rffleaie> i have an macbook ait mid 2012 and i want install ubuntu 16.04 as a single system. someone know if there are any problems?
<tgm4883> axgb: Try the HP Jetdirect one
<tgm4883> that is what I usd
<axgb> It is this add printers utility that does not work -
<aquiles> There is someone that uses ubuntu phone?
<axgb> when I have entered in all my settings, I try to click apply, but nothing happens
<tgm4883> axgb: define "nothing happens" does nothing print? or does the program freeze
<OerHeks> it can take up to a minute to respond..
<axgb> when I press apply, nothing happens as if I had not clicked the button
<tgm4883> axgb: what are you putting in for the printer address?
<squinty> aquiles, #ubuntu-touch
<axgb> the static IP address I earlier set
<axgb> 192.168.2.141
<aquiles> Thanks :)
<jeremy31> rffleaie: Have you tried a Live version from an ISO download yet?  If you want wireless you may have to use addition drivers from driver manager
<axgb> I seem to have two printer utilities installed, one does not work at all
<lerner> how do I check what encoding Im using? chatters dont read my unlauts (ä ö ü when I write in German
<axgb> One, it has a button in the corner, which says unlock, which does nothing
<de-facto> lerner they are fine from here
<de-facto> lerner most irc clients use UTF-8 nowerdays, but even ISO8559-1 should be enough
<iulian> hello, anyone know applications similar to gtkparasite ?
<Stinky_Feet> lerner: The encoding is rather depending on the implementation and your question does not give us enough information. To check what encoding is used when you send things over the network you would have to capture it an analyse it. If it is a file you can use the aptly named command file to find out the encoding. iconv is a very handy tool to convert between different encodings.
<de-facto> iulian maybe something like https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/GTK%2B/Inspector
<Flannel>   /lastlog -clear
<de-facto> iulian just lauch your program like "GTK_DEBUG=interactive <program> --arguments"
<xntht> Is it really worth upgrading to 16.04 soon or should I wait a bit?
<iulian> de-facto, i will try this GTK-inspector just need to find our how to install it
<voidDotClass> I need to do a query like: where ('foo = true AND bar >= Time.zone.today AND id NOT in (1, 2, 3)')
<voidDotClass> is there a way to do that without having to build the string?
<de-facto> iulian on ubuntu-gnome it was already installed i think, just try if it works already
<voidDotClass> e.g by chaining where statements
<iulian> de-facto, i am with lubuntu it seems like is not in package manager
<SCHAAP137> allright, fixed my zfs issue
<de-facto> iulian sorry i have no idea about lubuntu
<SCHAAP137> had to export both pools, delete /etc/zfs/zpool.cache, then re-import them using zpool /etc/disk/by-id [poolname]
<Yoanncooljazz> Is there a channel for nexus 4 with miracast already ?
<SCHAAP137> *zpool import -d /etc/disk/by-id [poolname]
<Haunt_House> I try to get a webcam going and the thing works, but all controls in v4l2ucp are frozen shut. Any clue on how to get them to work?
<iulian> de-facto, same there - no such shema http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2317884
<de-facto> Yoanncooljazz try #ubuntu-touch
<de-facto> iulian i never used lubuntu, but maybe you need something like libgtk-3-dev ?
<de-facto> Haunt_House maybe try fiddling with guvcview?
<iulian> de-facto, yes i saw it also, thx.
<Haunt_House> de-facto: I
<Haunt_House> lets try it
<blissful> anyone running 16.04 gnome for extended period of time?
<reisio> probably someone
<OerHeks> does seeding iso's count too? not upgraded yet
<blissful> haha not quite, want to know if anyone has had issues
<tripelb> 14.04 kubuntu how do I get the date of last update/upgrade. terminal
<de-facto> blissful for me it seems pretty stable
<blissful> good to hear
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Logs .. check /var/log/dpkg.log .
<rio_> ubuntu 16.04 + budgie desktop = awesome
<blissful> irc is extra noisy with irssi default
<velus> hello i have this conf file for my testing server im creating a site on http://pastebin.com/v387mpLc when i go to pagansocial.local/signup (which is setup in the site correctly) it comes up with a page not found, yet if i go to pagansocial.local it shows the home page if i add /home it says page not found (yet home is the home page) can someone please help me and point out where i have gone wrong please
<tripelb> Bashing-om, thanks. I will save.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: :) hth .
<tripelb> hth ? (my connection is so slow atm that web is not loading mostly.
<tripelb> (so I am asking you)
<squinty> tripelb,  short for   happy to help
#ubuntu 2016-05-07
<Haunt_House> thanks, de-facto it kinda works now
<de-facto> nice congratz :)
<milisman> how can handle a protocol in a file manager
<milisman>  like smb://,it handles with smbclient
<milisman> i want to handle toxfs:// with my toxclient daemon
<wyoung> milisman: that is nautalus / gvfs I suspect
<milisman> e.g toxfs://milisman/fileA
<blissful> exit
<wyoung> Some one correct me if I am wrong
<milisman> with gvfs how?
<milisman> i will write e.g toxfs://milisman/fileA and f.m will show file via toxfs client
<blissful> I cannot get irssi to disable join/leave notices...
<Rhorse> blissful: may want to try #irssi
<blissful> although maybe I spoke too soon? /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<blissful> seems to have worked
<Bashing-om> blissful: Yeah command ' /ignore #channel JOINS QUITS ' .
<de-facto> milisman depends on which file manager you want to use, for gnome nautilus is the most common one which is integrated with gvfs (for handling file system protocols abstraction layer in the background). if you want to use that you probably should ask the #gnome developers about how to integrate your protocol in there
<milisman> ok thanks de-facto
<ShaRose> Wow. sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms really helped a lot.
<ShaRose> I was suspecting it was a hardware failure :V
<ShaRose> (my nic was getting ~80 mbps in and 60 mbps out even with iperf3)
<velus> hello i have this conf file for my testing server im creating a site on http://pastebin.com/v387mpLc when i go to pagansocial.local/signup (which is setup in the site correctly) it comes up with a page not found, yet if i go to pagansocial.local it shows the home page if i add /home it says page not found (yet home is the home page) can someone please help me and point out where i have gone wrong please
<blissful> date | awk -F
<blissful> oops
<tgm4883> velus: output of "/var/www/pagansocial/html" ?
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> velus: output of "ls /var/www/pagansocial/html" ?
<jalec> hi everyone! I have a question. Still fairly new to linux in general...i tried out several distros and decided for now that ubuntu is the best fit. I did however really like the apt frontend on sparkylinux (APTus) so thought i'd try to install it on ubuntu. i managed to do it but now my ubuntu is calling itself SparkyLinux Desktop and is running noticeably slower....How can I fix this? I haven't even run APTus yet...I think in a system
<beverly> HELP plz.
<beverly> Its Beverly in NYC
<cfhowlett> jalec, remove aptus
<beverly> It keeps saying Password for DELL in Terminal Window - how do i clear the CAHE or UNINSTALL all Java plz. ??
<jalec> when i try to do that in synaptic, it says its also going to remove a ton of programs
<beverly> How do i get Password for DELL ?
<beverly> what is GRUB Menu?
<cfhowlett> jalec, proceed then sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop     will get you back to normal uubuntu
<coupe> hello there
<beverly> BEVERLY needs your Help in getting a password for tewrminal Window
<cfhowlett> !patience | beverly,
<ubottu> beverly,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<squinty> !patience
<jalec> ok, going to try it, cfhowlett. thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> happy2help! jalec
<beverly> ...Can anybody give me a TELEPHONE # i can call to get UBUNTU assistance for my Desktop & retrieve a password or NEW 1 ?
<beverly> >>>>>I am in NYC
<cfhowlett> beverly, knock it off.
<jalec> cfhowlett, mark for removal or complete removal? i'm guessing complete...
<cfhowlett> this is a volunteer channel.  if yo need INSTANT answers, considering purchasing a support package from canonical. otherwise, be patient and wait your turn like everyone else.
<cfhowlett> jalec, aptus should be removed then, DO NOT shutdown or logout, immediately install ubuntu-desktop
<squinty> beverly,  you need to state exactly what you are trying to do or exactly what is not happening etc.  if you are trying to type in your user password in a terminal, you won't see anything displayed for security reasons.  just blindly type your password and then press the Enter key
<jalec> okay. done. should i restart now? do I need to do anything else?
<beverly> ....I dont have ANY PASSWORD - how doo i make a NEW 1 ??
<tgm4883> beverly: you can make one in recovery
<tgm4883> !recovery | beverly
<ubottu> beverly: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<beverly> I dont know how - GRUB Menu ?
<beverly> it ays F-12 when it does BIOS ?
<tgm4883> beverly: looking at the backlog, you aren't patient enough for me to want to help you
<beverly> it says BOOT menu F-12 - is that GRUB ? or BIOS ??
<antiPoP> hi, ubuntu ask for password too ofter, for example when I change the desktop wallpaper. how can I fix that?
<tgm4883> beverly: bios
<squinty> beverly,  try holding down the shift key immediately after your computer splash screen has been shown
<beverly> ok - it wnet to Utility
<Hierro59> Hi
<Hierro59>  update of ubuntu studio 14 to 16 and can not find my files. Where they can be?
<beverly> is F-12 the GRUB menu in Ubuntu 13.3 desktop ?
<jalec> cfhowlett, should I reboot after reinstall ubuntu-desktop? just want to make sure
<squinty> Hierro59, #ubuntu-studio
<cfhowlett> jalec, yes, after reinstall
<beverly> ...Ideally i am trying to CLEAN the CACHE & remove JAVA
<cfhowlett> squinty he belongs here
<jalec> cool. thanks much!!
<Hierro59> squinty I have referred to this chat
<squinty> beverly,  there is no ubuntu 13.03 and even if there was it would be eol (in other words dead)
<ShaRose> beverly bit of a silly question, but is the computer you are trying to reset the password on yours?
<beverly> ok - what i type in COMMAND to see what System i am Using PLZ> ?
<squinty> beverly, lose the caps please
<cfhowlett> beverly, 13.* has been dead and unsupported for some time now.  install a supported ubuntu
<tgm4883> geez
<beverly> ....Plz. tell me what to yppe in Command Line ?
<tgm4883> beverly: 'lsb_release -a'
<de-facto> cat /etc/lsb-release
<beverly> it sayd Dell DV051 -$
<beverly> yrusty ZORIN OS 9
<beverly> Trusty
<squinty> no supported here
<cfhowlett> there it is.  OK, beverly.  we do not support zorin here.  at all.  no, not even a little.
<beverly> whats that mean ZORIN ? i saw 13.3 before
<cfhowlett> for zorin support, go to the zorin channels.
<beverly> i saw Ubuntu 3.13.3
<cfhowlett> beverly, zorin is a NOT-ubuntu operating system.  go to zorinos.com for assistance
<tgm4883> beverly: support for your OS is in #ZorinOS
<beverly> WOW - thanks i had thought i had UBUNTU 13.3
<tgm4883> beverly: your welcome
<beverly> He sold me this DESKTOP from CRAIGSLIST for $50 & said it was a LINUX OS
<squinty> lose the caps
<beverly> & my JAVA never loads
<cfhowlett> zorin is a linux os.  it is not an ubuntu oOS.  for for $50 you did OK
<tgm4883> beverly: still the wrong channel for support
<jalec> cfhowlett, did everything you said, and upon reboot it is still displaying as sparkylinux desktop in the top lefthand corner of the screen. it looks like the ubuntu desktop and all but....
<squinty> beverly,  or grab a ubuntu iso and install that
<tgm4883> oh geez that is a sad channel
<squinty> heh
<beverly> No way am i Installing any OTHER oper. system - it should be ONE per desktop -no ?
<squinty> beverly,  lose the caps   they are not needed.  and you can install whatever you want
<cfhowlett> beverly, your choice.  at any rate, please take it up with #zorinos.  not here.
<cfhowlett> jalec, could be hthat your system was renamed to sparklylinux.
<FManTropyx> #ZorinOS has 3 people on it
<beverly> so type in # Zorinat what .Com ?
<tgm4883> beverly type  /join #zorinos
<squinty> good reason to install ubuntu or some other well supported os then
<cfhowlett> jalec, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/523731/change-computer-name-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04
<tgm4883> squinty: +1
<Zenn> hello guys was wondering if you guys can help me out Im trying to run the following android Application
<FManTropyx> there is also a brand new 16.04 out :)
<Zenn> but it does not work :( on genymotion
<Zenn> bluestacks only support windows
<envy> i clicked "X" in the top corner to close rhythmbox, but songs keep playing, how do i properly close it without killing it via terminal? (found it does this by design. facepalm.)
<jalec> yeah that could be it i guess....i just remember during a system update after installing aptus the terminal said something about replacing sparkylinux #.##.## over ubuntu #.##.## like I said, still learning so everything might be fine....i'll look at that link
<tgm4883> Zenn: that sounds like a question for genymotion
<squinty> envy,  iirc  File -> close
<envy> squinty: but i can't click File for the rhythmbox window now that it is "hidden".
<squinty> envy,  right click on your speaker icon   you maybe able to do it from there too
<jalec> if i decide to just reinstall ubuntu, which flavor do you guys think is the most friendly for people still learning linux systems? i heard MATE is pretty good. I'm just using regular ubuntu right now
<squinty> envy,  don't have any music files on this box right now, so am relying on memory.  maybe someone else can chime in if those suggestions don't work
<envy> squinty: thanks! was able to "open" rhythmbox again and file->quit.
<squinty> envy,  good to hear. :)
<cfhowlett> jalec, truly want to experience deep learning of linux?  ubuntu-server.  no gui.
<tgm4883> cfhowlett: that's brutal for a new user
<jalec> maybe as an install on an external HD, but I want something pretty easy for my main install
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, :)
<cfhowlett> jalec, try this: install the official ubuntu of your choice.  maintain the system via the command line.
<envy> strangest feature. X should be close. it's the international symbol for closing something completely. it's like someone screaming and waving wih their arms out at sea, he/she/it needs help.
<jalec> so it's better to update that way, rather than using system update from the application menu?
<cfhowlett> jalec, you will learn more from the command line.  the gui hides stuff from you for ease of users
<tgm4883> not better, differen
<guest55055> is apparmor the module that provides file permissions(ie read-write allowed by user/group etc)?
<aidrocsid> trying to install ubuntu on my other machine with PXE, able to boot into it but it freezes as soon as i hit install
<aidrocsid> just sitting there on the menu
<jalec> and that's sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade, right?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<virtuosoj> anyone here running Wine on Ubuntu? should I go for stable or development version?
<jalec> gotcha
<tgm4883> guest55055: no
<guest55055> so removing apparmor wont remove that feature?
<Bashing-om> jalec: Bed time reading material: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<tgm4883> guest55055: no, but that begs the questions. Why do you want to remove file permissions?
<jalec> cool, thanks bashing
<guest55055> i dont want to, just doing research into acl
<tgm4883> this sounds like homework
<Bashing-om> jalec: Get beyond the point and click .. it is a facinating world .
<cfhowlett> this ^^!
<tgm4883> +1
<tgm4883> It's a world with job opportunities!
<guest55055> tgm4883, the file permissions are set by acl right?
<tgm4883> guest55055: you can set file permissions by acl if you install it
<guest55055> so without it any user can change any file properties, right?
<tgm4883> guest55055: what is your end goal here?
<guest55055> dont know yet
<guest55055> yes/no ?
<tgm4883> guest55055: well figure it out, then come ask questions
<jalec> cool, this will make for good reading material. thanks again! any other resources that you would recommend?
<tgm4883> guest55055: https://www.linux.com/learn/understanding-linux-file-permissions
<Rhorse> hi, is 16.04 set up to mount android phones automagically when plugged in?
<cfhowlett> jalec, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<guest55055> yes, but what enables/activates all those permissions?
<guest55055> acl?
<buu> Why does pavucontrol think my GK107 HDMI Audio Controller is unplugged when I'm watching video through that exact hdmi connection?
<Piggybear87> Anyone know why my girlfriend can play offline, but not online?
<jalec> alright, thanks guys. this was very helpful.
<cfhowlett> she has no skillz?
<Piggybear87> I mean "Red Eclipse has encountered a problem".
<tgm4883> guest55055: is this for a class?
<guest55055> no
<Piggybear87> Oh, for some reason... I'm on the wrong channel... Lol.
<guest55055> its for understanding
<guest55055> just say yes or no
<Bashing-om> jalec: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Trusty .
<guest55055> tgm4883, is the package acl what enables all those permissions?
<jalec> bashing, would you recommend trusty over xenial?
<tgm4883> guest55055: no
<Bashing-om> guest55055: Linux .. there is no yes or no .. only options .
<cfhowlett> jalec, they are both LTS.  I will remain on trusty until 16.04.1 comes out.
<andy__> i'm using lubuntu 14.04.  my download speed is around 7 mbps on the 1st floor. i have a wifi extender already.  my normal speed is 60 mpbs
<andy__> i want to make sure that my wifi driver is the best version
<andy__> how do i check please
<JanC> buu: is audio enabled in that HDMI display?
<velus> tgm4883, sorry i wnt to fix somethign for a mate and one sec i will do the ls now
<velus> index.php and app (folder for the site application)
<tgm4883> velus: so there is no "home"?
<velus> home page is in app/views/pages/main/index.php (which is the main page of the site) the index page collects what is after the domain i.e /home then will check the db then get the file name and catagory i.e index.php then will load the file from /app/views/pages/{catagory}/{file} and load that. it worked on my windows system ok (when i started building it) but now it wont work
<virtuosoj> I accidentally typed this into terminal: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture 1386 "
<virtuosoj> instead of i386. How do I reverse that command and remove the architecture?
<OerHeks> virtuosoj, awesome .. if that command did not return an error
<tgm4883> virtuosoj: man dpkg
<gshmu> where can i set apt to using proxy, /etc/apt/apt.conf not work at Ubuntu 16.04
<Zenn> is this true that microsoft is spying on us o.o\
<FManTropyx> yes
<velus> tgm4883, can you help please
<jadenpete> Anyone know of some free, addicting games for Linux?
<cfhowlett> !games | jadenpete
<ubottu> jadenpete: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<tgm4883> velus: I'd restate your question and wait for others to chime in
<OerHeks> gshmu, apt + proxy, "System Settings/Networking/network proxy" handles that, choose manual configuration; this updates "/etc/apt/apt.conf"
<jadenpete> ty
<gshmu> OerHeks, I edit the file, and I don't want set system proxy
<OerHeks> Zenn, mail them to read our sourcecode
<Zenn> interesting
<OerHeks> well, networkmanager handles that, AFAIK, so that might bite.
<gshmu> OerHeks, thanks you, I find testing "select best server" do not using this conf
<aidrocsid> pxe install just finished up now it's just sitting there after a reboot saying "lvmetad is not active yet, using direct activation during sysinit" x2 and then "/dev/mapper/NAME--vg-root: clean, 54880/30236672 files/ 2193605/120926208 blocks"
<aidrocsid> any advice?
<iulian> maybe  in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and there add <Directory /home> so that apache knows it is OK to access the area
<Kurogane> hey guys, how i can check what php version and modules i have installed?
<iulian> /etc/apache2/.conf
<andy__> do lubuntu use the wifi driver like ubuntu?
<andy__> do lubuntu use the wifi driver like ubuntu?
<lunarmage> which package contains the Python module pynotify (Ubuntu 16.04)
<velus> hello i have this conf file for my testing server im creating a site on http://pastebin.com/v387mpLc when i go to pagansocial.local/signup (which is setup in the site correctly) it comes up with a page not found, yet if i go to pagansocial.local it shows the home page if i add /home it says page not found (yet home is the home page) can someone please help me and point out where i have gone wrong please
<OerHeks> lunarmage, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/python-notify/filelist
<lunarmage> OerHeks: oh, I was using python-notify2
<de-facto> Kurogane  you can create a file in your webroot like "echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > info.php and open that with your browser (through your webserver). note you might get better support in ##php and #httpd
<Kurogane> de-facto, thanks but i find better solution with dpkg -l thanks.
<iulian> velus, look in /etc/apache2/.conf  and there add <Directory /home>
<velus> i dont get what you mean?
<de-facto> velus support in ##php and #httpd
<velus> i have asked in there but there is no reply all day
<velus> well not to me
<de-facto> velus this is not really ubuntu specific, but you might find more info to hint you to a solution if you look in the log files (i guess in /var/log/apache2/*)
<gshmu> why `apt-get upgrade`  3 not upgraded of kernel
<zykotick9> gshmu: try "apt upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gshmu> zykotick9, thanks it's working
<iulian> just add line  <Directory /home> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/16270958/
<velus> in the access it says its not found, and in error.log nothing
<bynarie> so i have 2 text files that contain various different words, some duplicate words in each file. whats a good way to merge the 2 text files into 1 text file while stripping duplicates???
<OerHeks> bynarie, diff "File_1.txt" "File_2.txt" ( or install a graphical app like meld)
<OerHeks> !info meld
<ubottu> meld (source: meld): graphical tool to diff and merge files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.2-1 (xenial), package size 445 kB, installed size 2895 kB
<bynarie> i have meld, but im not quite sure how to "merge"
<de-facto> bynarie are the words each on one line separately?
<bynarie> no
<bynarie> just spaced
<aidrocsid> so like ubuntu should be installed here but all i see is /dev/sda1: clean, #/# files, #/# blocks
<de-facto> you could replace all spaces with newlines, then "cat file1 file2 | sort -n | uniq > file3" then replace all newlines with spaces
<de-facto> bynarie ^^
<aidrocsid> blinking cursor, nothing else
<bynarie> de-facto, thank you
<aidrocsid> what's up with that
<de-facto> aidrocsid i guess we would need more info to help you
<aidrocsid> okay so i did a pxe install and after the reset it just says /dev/sda1 clean
<aidrocsid> and then numbers/numbers files, numbers/numbers blocks
<aidrocsid> seems to just hang on the cursor forever after that
<aidrocsid> second time i've done the PXE install and it's done it both times
<de-facto> aidrocsid well how did you install it? which version of ubuntu? did you install a gui? what do you expect to happen?
<aidrocsid> I installed ubuntu 16 LTS over PXE, command line install
<aidrocsid> i expect that after it says to reset because the install is complete that i can boot into the drive and it will be installed
<aidrocsid> instead it apparently tells me that the drive is clean and then sits there
<de-facto> aidrocsid hmm so did you install a gui or just text mode headless (like a server version)? anyways you should end up at a login screen of some type i guess
<aidrocsid> i installed the standard ubuntu LTS, not server edition
<aidrocsid> yeah, it's just hanging at a blank cursor
<de-facto> aidrocsid why did you install in text mode? did you test the gui with a livecd on that box?
<buu> fuck computers forever
<aidrocsid> because i'm installing it over PXE and it was taking forever to load the full installer
<kajo> Hi. I'm trying to use a monitor, but the EDID seems to be no good, so it won't connect. I've tried following instructions on google to edit xorg.conf and use an online edid, but no dice. Can anyone help me? It's to use a Shimian QH270 27" 1440p monitor, if you know about it (bit of a following)
<aidrocsid> shouldn't really make a difference, the text installer for ubuntu works fine
<de-facto> aidrocsid can you switch to tty1 with ctrl + alt + f1  and login there?
<aidrocsid> hey there we go
<aidrocsid> okay i have a command line
<de-facto> look for some log files which indicate what went wrong
<aidrocsid> did i maybe not actually get the wm?
<de-facto> also check dmesg, journald and systemctl
<de-facto> well normally you can restart it via "sudo systemctl restart lightdm" i guess
<de-facto> if it did not fail way before that
<aidrocsid> lightdm.service: unit lightdm.service not found
<de-facto> aidrocsid but you expect to have installed the gui version, right?
<de-facto> not sure what you did in the installer
<aidrocsid> well i just downloaded the version that the pxe tutorial directed me to
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: Desktop ? Anything ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ' ?
<aidrocsid> it could be a version with no GUI for all i know i suppose
<aidrocsid> is that all one command
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: Opps bad paste : both -> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<Bashing-om> env | grep XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<aidrocsid> lol i typed what you said before and now it's just on a blinking cursor again
<Dubdotcalm> Dang
<aidrocsid> should i reset or is there a way to get out of that
<joe__> Hi. I have a problem with MATE 1.12.1The screen just goes blank on occasion. I am unable to do anything at that point except reboot. I am running on HP Pavilion. Any ideas what I can look at to correct this?
<kajo> (If it's not taboo, I'll repost every once in a while looking for help... will try to make sure it's been long enough to fall off the screen) ---> I'm trying to use a monitor, but the EDID seems to be no good, so it won't connect. I've tried following instructions on google to edit xorg.conf and use an online edid, but no dice. Can anyone help me?
<kajo> It's to use a Shimian QH270 27" 1440p monitor, if you know about it (bit of a following)
<aidrocsid> there we go
<aidrocsid> i'm gonna install lxde
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: My 1st paste is correct ... sysop@1404mini:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP >> xfce   XFCE .
<aidrocsid> i guess i should install lightdm too if it isn't there yet
<de-facto> aidrocsid there are meta packages which install a full gui desktop and require also the login managers as depencency
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: Might see if the X layer is installable / What returns ' dpkg -l xorg ' ?
<aidrocsid> will lxde requrie all that? it had like 1000 dependencies to install
<aidrocsid> well right now it's busily installing lxde
<de-facto> i guess it requires all it needs to start into a gui DE
<aidrocsid> so like what's the difference between something like peppermint and a minimal ubuntu build with lxde?
<aidrocsid> is it even worth it to then juggle partitions to get peppermint on there?
<de-facto> aidrocsid not sure what you mean by peppermint, but linux-mint is not supported here if you meant that
<aidrocsid> peppermint is some variety of ubuntu that runs lxde
<aidrocsid> but i think they put some stuff that's usually packaged with mint in there too
<de-facto> ah ok but not an official ubuntu flavor i guess
<aidrocsid> yeah i'm just wondering like system wise what the difference with something like that even is
<aidrocsid> if it's ubuntu-based does that just mean it's ubuntu with a different WM and a different selection of programs?
<buu> How do I tell if my video card is outputting hdcp2.2?
<jsi> hi
<OerHeks> aidrocsid, the difference is great support.
<jsi> what happened ubuntus software center
<jsi> it sucks now
<jsi> I cant even locate wine
<aidrocsid> well if that's the *only* difference aside from WM and programs that's kind of a no-brainer
<elky> aidrocsid: the official ubuntu lxde offering is called lubuntu and has a channel at #lubuntu. we have no control over and can't answer for changes made by other derivatives.
<jsi> why are there so many programs not showing in the ubuntu software center, like wine?
<OerHeks> jsi check if you have univers repo enabled in sources
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> package size 0kb.
<OerHeks> installed size 6 kb .. magic
<jsi> OerHeks: well when I type sudo apt-get download wine it gives an error
<jsi> before it would install in the previous versions of ubuntu
<OerHeks> apt-get install wine .. or just apt install wine
<aidrocsid> yeah i don't expect you to elky i just am wondering what the actual difference is
<jsi> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package wine
<elky> aidrocsid: i can't answer that because i know nothing of peppermint.
<OerHeks> jsi again: check if you have univers repo enabled in sources
<Ph1LZ> hey! quick question regarding 16.04: I'm changing my /etc/network/interfaces.d/50-cloud-init.cfg from dhcp to static IP but I'm losing my changes at each reboot. Can someone help me please? ( 16.04 server on EC2 )
<dax> (maybe the peppermint folks would know better?)
<dax> Ph1LZ: if you don't get an answer here, #ubuntu-server might be helpful
<aidrocsid> yeah the peppermint channel is dead, i thought maybe you guys might know about variation distros in general
<Ph1LZ> oops.. you're right! thank dax
<aidrocsid> like whether they're just WMs and programs or if there's some fundamental real difference like changes to the operating system itself
<Dubdotcalm> Jsl - http://www.ubuntumaniac.com/2016/01/install-wine-190-on-ubuntu-linux-mint.html?m=1
<elky> aidrocsid: well if the channel is dead, then one difference is that the #lubuntu channel is not, and can thus actually support you :)
<aidrocsid> that's true they might know more about it
<OerHeks> Dubdotcalm, really? mint help pages in ubuntu channel
<kajo> Hey anyone who can help with xorg.conf and EDID stuff, having trouble getting a monitor properly interfacing with ubuntu 14.04. Thanks.
<elky> aidrocsid: yeah someone there is likely to have poked at peppermint at some point
<Dubdotcalm> Oops. Wrong clipboard. My bad
<aidrocsid> have you used other variant distros though elky?
<gbit86> I have ran into some sort of keymapping glitch on 16.04 that affects both xmodmap and xkbcomp, the first time my autostart "keyboard.desktop" file kicks off my shell script it works fine until I suspend my computer and wake it back up. My keys will then revert back, but if I logout and log back in it is fine, and going into suspend and waking back up also
<gbit86> works fine.
<aidrocsid> do you know what they tend to be?
<elky> aidrocsid: not in a while
<OerHeks> Dubdotcalm, he just needs to check universe
<Guest97755> I need some guidance on troubleshooting usb wifi. SOmetimes when I boot, its not there, if I restart network manager, it sometimes appears. I need it to appear every time
<Dubdotcalm> Yeah, I googled and copied from Mint deriv by mistake.
<Guest97755> this is the output of lsusb http://pastebin.com/FGTJfNwp
<Dubdotcalm> Realistically should have just linked Google lol
<Guest97755> im on 16.04
<OerHeks> gbit86, debian answer, could not find an ubuntu eq. >> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/59623/custom-keyboard-layout-is-reset-to-default-after-standby-or-reboot
<OerHeks> or maybe i am totally wrong
<gbit86> Ah, thanks OerHeks. I saw a similar thread, and I have tried some of the suggestions, but one of the commenters mentioned a few things I have not read yet.
<gbit86> It is still a very odd bug to me, because while re-issuing the command every time coming out of sleep may fix it, it is also something that is not issue if you login, logout and log back in a second time and that is what bothers me. To know that this behavior is only repeatable on the 1st login, it feels like a type of glitch, not something that fails by
<gbit86> design.
<gshmu> I'm setting the apt using proxy, but this seeming some bug
<gbit86> not an* issue if you (etc.)
<OerHeks> well, ~/.xsession is not read after suspend/sleep
<gbit86> I think I may find a way to skip it altogether. I'd rather set it in a more permanent way and not worry about maintaining it via scripts at all.
<gshmu> apt update and select best server, no connection with proxy
<gbit86> right but the second comment mentions "/etc/pm/sleep.d"
<gbit86> this also has some plausible solutions as well http://askubuntu.com/questions/661715/make-a-script-start-after-suspend-in-ubuntu-15-04-systemd
<meridel> Hello there
<meridel> Anyone has any problem with jar executable files ? Looks like my java crashes...
<q_> hi
<Kurogane> how i can get this promt again? http://pastie.org/private/ozjbcamn3pjb4bbkmzgwsa
<Bashing-om> Kurogane: ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> ' maybe ?
<mangyan> t
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> could I get invited to #ubuntu-social please?
<YokoBR> hi folks
<YokoBR> hmmmm, anybody unsing docker + php + mongodb + ubuntu 16.04?
<mattwj2002> can someone tell me more about these ubuntu tablets/
<mattwj2002> does it run full ubuntu?
<YokoBR> guys please
<Ghost_r00t> hello sirs;
<YokoBR> how to i install mongo driver on ubuntu 16.04 with php5?
<Ghost_r00t> tell me how to set -variant switch for one of this layout in setxkbmap? **setxkbmap -layout "us,ru" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"**
<Ghost_r00t> or any other way that one could issue the setxkbmap command
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: To add a keyboard layout using LXDE (change "jp" for your default, and "ch(fr)" for your second layout): setxkbmap -layout "jp,ch(fr)" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" .
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, thank you mate; just a set of "()"
<Ghost_r00t> really !!!!!
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: If that works for ya, to make it permanent , add the command at the end of your /home/user/.bashrc file .
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, yup. It did
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: Good deal . :)
<administrador> Hola. Tengo Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. Acabo de instalar el driver amdgpu-pro_16.15.2-277429 y Vulkna, di reboot, pero no se como accesar una GUI para modificar la resolucion de mi monitor
<lotuspsychje> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<administrador> I thought I was in Lubuntu-es XP
<wiki> #szdiy
<wiki> --help
<Guest1835> #join szdiy
<Guest1835> fast type
<administrador> sorry... But you might help. I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. I have installed the amdgpu-pro_16.15.2-277429 driver and  Vulkan, rebooted but I do not know how to access a GUI to change my monitor resolution
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, I read that it is also possible to put it in X11 xorg config file too. YES?!!??
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, not the command per say but as xml directives.
<omkar__> can I upgrade kubuntu 12.04 to kubuntu16.04
<dchapman> !kubuntu | omkar
<ubottu> omkar: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lotuspsychje> omkar__: first upgrade to 14.04,then wait until 16.04.1 comes out
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | omkar__
<ubottu> omkar__: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Ghost_r00t> omkar__, the version bump is a bit problematic. you may encounter miss matches and things not working. but if you are able to troubleshoot, you would be fine.
<Ghost_r00t> just change your source.lst and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ghost_r00t> goof luck omkar__
<omkar__> oik
<omkar__> so the suggested way could be to upgrade 14.04 first
<omkar__> and then may be upgrade that to 16.04
<omkar__> coz earlier i have upgraded machines from 12.04 to 14.04
<omkar__> using digitalocean article and it went fine
<Ghost_r00t> omkar__, bit better I guess. but too much stuff to download. depends of your time
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: Maybe, I have never been there or given it any thought ., I do not see how playing around in the X layer would have the desired effect .
<Ghost_r00t> */depends of/depends on
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, so you suggesting the bash part?
<Ghost_r00t> now tell me this How to enforce that setxkbmap command to execute per window?
<Ghost_r00t> that is another issue that eluded me so far
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: just add the command - setxkbmap -layout "jp,ch(fr)" -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle" - to the end of your /home/user/.bashrc file. log out and back in for it to take effect .
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, no way to tell setxkbmap to enforce the layout change per window?
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: I would ecpect it to be global within your user session .. no ?
<rajiv1> I am using "geary" as my  email client. Whenever i delete a mail from the inbox, geary crashed. I don't know why this is happening. i am using ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts. Any body please help me.
<omkar__> one of the programmer in my offices uses ubuntu but the problem she is not able to load emails in thunderbird cause the email server is on windows exchange server
<administrador> Hello. I am using Lubuntu 14.04 64bits. I have installed the amdgpu-pro_16.15.2-277429 driver and  Vulkan, rebooted but I do not know how to access a GUI to change my monitor resolution
<shanmuk> hai
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, it is global I want it to be per-window
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: I can not think of a way to give each window a separate instance . But there should be a way .
<Ghost_r00t> Bashing-om, there is a program in sourceforge with a name perwindow....something
<Ghost_r00t> but I want to know how xfce and such (WM/DE)s do this job?
<craZZter> Vagrant image for 16.04... Anyone know user/pass? First guess was vagrant/vagrant but no... Seems to use "ubuntu" as username but no obvious password seems to work
<Bashing-om> Ghost_r00t: The is the channel #xfce with some mighty smart folks .
<danjah> greets
<danjah> anyone here?
<wafflejock> danjah, hello
<wafflejock> danjah, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<danjah> hi, sorry, yes i do have one
<danjah> i've googled quite a bit on this one, no avail so far. recently converted to ubuntu from win 10. wondering why my cursor seems to "slip off the edge" of the right hand side of my screen. i have "sticky edges" disabled, and there's no obvious display bugs. my updates are uptodate, i check i have active settings for nvidia graphics card, seems i do.
<danjah> any ideas?
<danjah> @wafflejock i guess using @* will bing you
<danjah> maybe not
<cfhowlett> danjah, posting the nick is sufficient to ping
<danjah> gotchya, thanks cfhowlett
<danjah> im not in a hurry to solve my query, but this seems to be just one UX thing that's bugging the heck out of me. scrollbars are typically right-aligned, and so when my cursor takes some extra milliseconds to get into place to scroll... well it's irritating
<Mao> help needed :) my launcher and panel is gone all i see is walpaper and i was able to open terminal and wright pidgin :)
<danjah> im on ubuntu 16 LTS, which i understand is the latest and quite recent, but subsequent installs i've tried in my journeysinclude ubuntu 12 and 14 and had the same thing annoy me
<Mao> my launcher and panel is gone all i see is walpaper and i was able to open terminal and wright pidgin
<Kirkland_Signatu> fgt
<Kirkland_Signatu> xD
<Kirkland_Signatu> i memed
<cfhowlett> Kirkland_Signatu, this is ubuntu support.  check your channel or stay on topic please.  thank you.
<Kirkland_Signatu> nou
<Cedara> Morning, for Ubuntu 16.04, is there another tool besides sysinfo to get out the system info? I liked it because it's graphical but it crashes repeatedly.
<Seveas> Cedara: lshw
<Cedara> Is that Hardware Lister in the software center?
<Kirkland_Signatu> be quiet gay Cedara
<cfhowlett> !ops | Kirkland_Signatu
<ubottu> Kirkland_Signatu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Kirkland_Signatu> kek
<Seveas> Cedara: no, it's a terminal command that's installed by default.
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> can do that
<Kirkland_Signatu> ubottu wew
<Cedara> thanks, Seveas
<craZZter> Cedara: Quite often it's enough to take a look under /proc/*
<craZZter> Like /proc/cpuinfo
<Cedara> okay
<Kirkland_Signatu> NIGGER ROFL
<Kirkland_Signatu> XD
<Kirkland_Signatu> ayy
<Kirkland_Signatu> BLAC PEOPLE ROFL
<danjah> kk no answers here
<travis_> Hi guys I'm currently getting very poor preformance running Ubuntu 16.04 on a HP 2000-210US laptop, I believe its the graphic driver. I installed the propritary one via additional drivers but it didnt seem to have any affect even after rebooting. Previously it was running Windows 7 without issue. Basically anything I do causes the computer to bogg down. Is there anyone who knows how I can solve this? My HP DV6 with NVidia with the
<travis_> same ram doesnt have this issue with 16.04.
<Gothjymz> https://allanbogh.com/2016/01/05/ubuntu-16-04-installing-the-intel-graphics-drivers-using-the-intel-graphics-installer-for-linux/
<sins> !
<travis_> Gothjymz- Thanks!
<Gothjymz> welcome ^^
<travis_> The installer looks like it's working. If it does work I'll let you know.. If not, then something went wrong :)
<ux2> Hello
<mahfiaz> hi
<ux2> mahfiaz: how are you
<mahfiaz> I
<mahfiaz> I'm fine, how are you? any problems with ubuntu?
<ux2> Not yet
<mahfiaz> good for you :)
<travis_> Awesome. My graphics issues are fixed! :) Thanks again!
<^Mike> When you set up a VPN connection in network manager, where is that data stored? I'm trying to recover that file from a backup, but I don't know where it is
<CarlenWhite> Weird. I was pinged.
<CarlenWhite> I saw that baizon.
<baizon> CarlenWhite: windows 10 :/
<CarlenWhite> Yeah I know. I'm trash for using Windows etc etc.
<ux2> Nice
<CarlenWhite> But I have a Ubuntu file server and a Ubuntu home server so shush.
<CarlenWhite> Later I'll be using a Ubuntu Server to serve SSH sessions to small computers, probably Raspberry Pis, for a inventory management system.
<ducasse> ^Mike: /etc/NetworkManager/VPN/
<Abe_> aaaahhh I shouldn't have done this :( now i needed to reinstall... and then i needed to go back to 14.04.. cuz 16.04 isn't even half done yet with it's 1000 bugs..
<Abe_> sorry 10000000 bugs
<Abe_> at least 14.04 is kinda stable.. doesn't matter i wanted to make a fresh install anyway...
<Mao>  is it save to install cinnamon desktop 3.20 on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<ducasse> Mao: it is safe to install the version in the repos, anything else is unsupported here.
<Mao> ducasse: what exactly you mean ?
<ducasse> Mao: if it's not the version in the repos then we won't help you if you get problems.
<Mao> ok thx
<Abe_> Mao: I wouldn't even use 16.04 yet.. the screen locker freezes, apt-get update gave me an Metadata broken error,The driver Manager is broken, I need to type in 10000 times my wifi password before it even tries to connect.. so weird some thing's in there. after 14.04 support runs out I'm switching to a different distro. not sure which one, but i will
<Abe_> sorry wasn't even your question xD
<ducasse> Abe_: xenial works perfectly for me.
<Mao> Abe_: np mate
<xntht_> thanks for the heads up. I was doubtion to upgrade to 16 lts. on 15.10
<Abe_> ducasse: which DE are U using ??
<xntht_> Abe_: thanks
<ducasse> Abe_: none, I use i3.
<Abe_> It's probably just KDE
<ducasse> Abe_: ?
<Abe_> I'm using KDE don't upgrade yet it's still to buggy wen't back to 14.04
<ducasse> Abe_: oh, yes, that's possible. I tried Plasma a while back and it was horrible.
<Abe_> The new KDE desktop is very buggy, not even ready yet
<xntht_> so what about Unity?
<Abe_> I don't know only tried the live CD, but I would stay with 14.04 as long as possible
<auronandace> xntht_: i've had no problems with unity on 16.04
<Abe_> Yes maybe Unity is more stable but the new KDE D-:
<thirdwhl> All, in upstart how can you set up a program to run under a tty you can Ctrl+Fn to see?  It's easy to do under sysvinit by editing the /etc/inittab but I don't see how to do this in upstart
<Abe_> I wrote down all the bugs I encountered, and reportet them all
<Abe_> but went back to 14.04 after that
<thirdwhl> s/Ctrl/Alt/
<Abe_> I also cannot boot the 16.04 live CD anymore?? first times it bootet up with no problems, Now it won't boot the Live CD... It's completely unlogical to me...and somehow even impossible?
<Abe_> cuz I'm using the same "DVD" sorry
<xntht_> auronandace: cool :)
<baizon> Abe_: windows did block it
<Abe_> I don't have windows
<Abe_> I don't use it since XP ran out :D
<baizon> Abe_: im just kidding, sorry
<Abe_> no need to apologize ?
<ducasse> Abe_: UEFI or Legacy BIOS?
<Abe_> UEFI but it bootet up with no prob.
<Abe_> Now it doesn't ?
<Abe_> well It says "Start Kubuntu" and it loads and just leaves me with a blank screen.
<Abe_> first times it bootet up ?
<ducasse> Abe_: what GPU?
<Abe_> completly impossible somehow
<Abe_> processor type? I3
<ducasse> Abe_: no, graphics.
<Abe_> oh sorry
<Abe_> need to look wait
<ducasse> Abe_: GPU = graphics, CPU = processor.
<Abe_> yeah sorry xD
<Abe_> Geforce GT 730M
<Abe_> 2gb memory
<Abe_> ah have a question
<Abe_> when I was in 16.04.. when it still bootet
<Abe_> it gave me the driver option via terminal cuz additional driver wouldn't load in the gui... nvidia-361
<Abe_> in 14.04 i only get nvidia-352
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why I get a blank error dialog when trying to select nvidia/performance in prime settings?
<Abe_> could I install the nvidia-361 in 14.04 anyway? even though it isn't in my recommended list?
<xntht> how can one make sound work properly on Skype (ubuntu 14 lts)?
<ux2> xntht: tried preferences ?
<xntht> I can hear the other person but my voice just echoes and doesn't reach the other end
<Abe_> skype preferences, or sound preferences.. after that do a skype test call
<xntht> ux2:tried everything
<craZZter> Should anyone by any chance use Vagrant for Ubuntu16.04 - and happen to know the credentials for the official basebox? They don't seem to be vagrant/vagrant as is the most common
<rubiksmomo> xntht, Do you have the same issue with Skype closed?
<xntht> and I'm not even a n00b. I never had this problem before
<ducasse> Abe_: no idea, but if the proprietary driver has problems why don't you try nouveau?
<xntht> rubiksmomo.
<xntht> I tried that too
<Abe_> ducasse: The proprietary driver works fine. but in 16.04 I get a newer driver recommended
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update
<rubiksmomo> xntht, And? Does the sound echo without Skype?
<xntht> It's my girfriend's old notebook which was painfully slow on WÄ°ndows so we decided to put peppermint 6 (which is basically 14lts)
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: thank's I will try.. cuz I want the nvidia-361 now :D
<cfhowlett> xntht, peppermint is NOT ubuntu OS and is not supported here.  sorry.  go to the peppermint site for your support options
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, good luck ^_^
<Abe_> even if it f* up my system... need to start here from scratch anyway
<xntht> oh. ok
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, You could ctrl+alt+f1 to open tty1 and fix it. Or hold left shift at startup and choose recovery.
<Abe_> yes I know tty thx I would do sudo apt-get remove nvidia-361... sudo apt-get install nvidia-352
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, sounds like a plan :)
<Abe_> uuuu it even recommend's me nvidia-364 wow
<minas114> Hello! Let's say I have two deb packages installed, P1 and P2, both depend on package C. If I uninstall P1, C will not get removed, right? i.e. apt-get will keep track of how many packages are using C.
<EriC^^> minas114: true
<Seveas> minas114: no
<minas114> EriC^^, Thanks
<minas114> I will remove aptitude then
<Seveas> minas114: C will not get removed, but apt does not keep track of how many packages depend on it, jus that there's at least one remaining :)
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why I get a blank error dialog when trying to select nvidia/performance in prime settings?
<Abe_> but I hate how they release half made sh*t.. I once said already, it's like a permanent beta
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: no but you could do
<Abe_> sudo prime-select nvidia
<Abe_> or sudo prime-select intel
<Abe_> oh that wasn;t your question...
<Abe_> i always have to do that
<EriC^^> enter key.. rest in peace
<EriC^^> 2003-2016
<Abe_> send a screen or something
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16273386/
<Abe_> hmmm that should switch the graphic's chips
<Abe_> let me google
<rubiksmomo> I've had major issues with nvidia for weeks already. =P
<mr_sunshine> Hi all guys! I just updated to 16.04 and now I'm not able to set resolution for my display. In settings menu my display hangs in unknown state. I've AMD radeon HD5770 video chipset. My dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16273273/ and Xorg.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16273363/. I just checked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver that my chipset is supported.
<mr_sunshine> Any thoughts?
<mr_sunshine> Any help would be really appreciable.
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: so you're using your intel 3d chip right now. which driver version are you running?
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, I think it's using intel now. I have 364 now, but I've tried many versions.
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: did you install the driver using the nvidia installer?
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, no, APT.
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, I ran "sudo update-alternatives" and chose 0 (auto mode). Seems to select nvidia now. Not sure if it will work. :o
<Abe_> hmm found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1310023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310023 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Trusty) "14.04: Nvidia Prime is unable to switch to the Nvidia card" [High,Fix released]
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: yes you need to log out and back in
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, OK, I'll try. :S
<Abe_> I have Prime to :/ still not perfect under linux. the Nvidia cards have always screen tearing. there just good for gaming
<Abe_> o*
<Wiz_KeeD> Hi guys, I want to install wkhtmltopdf 12.1.2 on ubuntu 16.04 but I'm missing libhpeg62-turbo which seems to be missing in this distro
<Wiz_KeeD> Any idea what is the proper course of action?
<rubiksmomo> I selected nvidia on prime settings. But when I relog intel is selected again. Why isn't nvidia working? :<
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: I don't know what wkhtmltopdf supposed to be. but did try an sudo apt-get install wkhtmltopdf? if it's in the repos
<Abe_> wkhtmltopdf - Command line utility to convert html to pdf using WebKit
<Abe_> yes
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: sudo  apt-get install wkhtmltopdf
<Abe_> one space too much
<Wiz_KeeD> Abe_, yes but I don't want the distro version it's buggy
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: then you need the version you want and build from source I guess...
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: maybe you find a .deb package somewhere
<mr_sunshine> Guys. any chance that anyone heard any news about patches for AMD chipset in 16.04?
<rubiksmomo> What's up with this? sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: idk...
<Wiz_KeeD> Abe_, I did, I have it here but when installing it with dpgk it complains about that missing library
<Wiz_KeeD> E: Package 'libjpeg62-turbo' has no installation candidate
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: can you find it in synaptic package manager? they mostly have everything you might need
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: especially dependency problems are easy to fix with synaptic in my experience
<fablab01> EI
<Abe_> who send me that PPA again?
<Wiz_KeeD> Abe_, that's true, the thing is this .deb package contains multiple things and I need just wkhtmltopdf not wkhtmltox
<fablab01> ITALIAN
<fablab01> SUCK MY DICK
<fablab01> CI sono ragazze?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: thanks for the PPA :-D
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, you are welcome ^_^
<ducasse> !ops | fablab01
<ubottu> fablab01: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Abe_> Now I have a hole bunch of driver's to choose from
<rubiksmomo> ^_^
<Abe_> I'm probably up all night working on my system now... just cuz of 16.04.. well I wanted it so badly.. it's my fault
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, welcome to the club
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: are you on 16.04... I'm not i'm building up my 14.04 system again
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, 14.04.4 LTS 64bit
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: yup did you also try 16.04 ?
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, no, never. Should I? =P
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: NO, don't deal with it
<rubiksmomo> x)
<Abe_> it's funny, they release 16.04 and didn't even fix all the bugs in 14.04
<mr_sunshine> guys, could anyone tell me please how to find which driver for graphical chipset I'm currently using? amdgpu or radeon?
<Abe_> mr_sunshine: lspci
<Abe_> oh driver
<k1l_> mr_sunshine: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<mr_sunshine> I just see only this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper XT [Radeon HD 5770]
<k1l_> mr_sunshine: and my command?
<ducasse> Abe_: well, bugs are discoverd all the time, so there will still be new bugs in 14.04, and some bugs are lower priority than others.
<mr_sunshine> k1l_: nothing
<Abe_> ducasse: but why doesn't it happen with Windows ? they maybe have minor things
<k1l_> mr_sunshine: "lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999" please show the url
<Wiz_KeeD> Is it possible for one to install from a deb file just a certain package not all?
<EriC^^> Wiz_KeeD: i dont think so
<EriC^^> no
<mr_sunshine> k1l_: http://termbin.com/dmmr
<Abe_> Wiz_KeeD: that are probably dependenies
<Wiz_KeeD> damn
<k1l_> mr_sunshine: radeo.
<EriC^^> Wiz_KeeD: why what are you trying to do?
<ducasse> Abe_: there are still bugs being discovered and fixed in win7.
<mr_sunshine> k1l_: yes! thanks for help! Is it possible to configure somehow resolution from console?
<Wiz_KeeD> EriC^^, trying to install http://nightly.odoo.com/extra/wkhtmltox-0.12.1.2_linux-jessie-amd64.deb on Ubuntu 16.04
<Abe_> ducasse: why can't they work on one distro until it's perfect? xD
<rubiksmomo> What's up with this? sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Wiz_KeeD> It's a good working version and the latest wkthtmltopdf are buggy
<Wiz_KeeD> and problematic
<ducasse> Abe_: it will never be perfect :)
<Wiz_KeeD> and installing via dpkg says the library libjpeg62-turbo is missing
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: where does it show up?
<Wiz_KeeD> I guess it's outdated or something
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, When I try to execute it to create xorg.conf
<Abe_> ducasse: Well but releasing a version that is very unstable is also not very good.. I know they are working like clockwork, and they release on a specific date but why?
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  discussion and opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Wiz_KeeD> EriC^^, any advice?
<Abe_> MonkeyDust: sorry
<EriC^^> !info wkhtmltox
<ubottu> Package wkhtmltox does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !info wkhtmltox trusty
<ubottu> Package wkhtmltox does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> Wiz_KeeD: which ubuntu are you using?
<Wiz_KeeD> EriC^^, latest, 16.04
<EriC^^> !find libjpeg62-turbo
 * Abe_ need to restart
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libjpeg62-turbo&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<EriC^^> !info libjpeg62-turbo
<ubottu> Package libjpeg62-turbo does not exist in xenial
<EriC^^> !info libjpeg62-turbo trusty
<ubottu> Package libjpeg62-turbo does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> Wiz_KeeD: hm maybe install that package?
<Wiz_KeeD> EriC^^, but it does not exist :))
<EriC^^> download it as the first one
<MonkeyDust> !info wkhtmltopdf
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.2.4-1 (xenial), package size 191 kB, installed size 974 kB
<Wiz_KeeD> as I said, it's a buggy version, only that cane be trusted for the particular framework I'm using
<Wiz_KeeD> unexpected behavior
<EriC^^> Wiz_KeeD: you got to download the .deb's yourself and satisfy the deps
<Wiz_KeeD> yes, that's the problem, the dependencies
<Wiz_KeeD> more specifically that library
<EriC^^> google is your friend :)
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get rename to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login?
<Dro> my "recent" is always changing without i open any file.. some file were accessed today and I didn't opened it.. what does that mean ? someone have access on my files?
<mrasker> hello, i installed ubuntu 16.04 in my laptop and the battery life decreased from 6 hours with 14.04 to 4 hours with 16.04
<mrasker> is there something i can do?
<MonkeyDust> mrasker  there's something called TLP
<mrasker> of course i installed tlp but it doesn't make so much
<mrasker> i'm not sure if tlp does somthing with an ssd
<Abe_> xD that nvidia driver didn't work, had to delete it in tty
<MonkeyDust> !info laptop-mode-tools | mrasker
<ubottu> mrasker: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.68-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 77 kB, installed size 354 kB
<tcorneli> Hi, can anyone tell me how to reinstall mysql server such that I can set a new root password?
<mihaijulien> can anyone here help me a bit with some newbie autopilot tests questions?
<MonkeyDust> !info autopilot-desktop
<ubottu> autopilot-desktop (source: autopilot): Autopilot support for the ubuntu Desktop platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<MonkeyDust> mihaijulien  what's autopilot?
<mr_sunshine> Guys could anyone suggest any channel or portal where I can try to get some help for my ubuntu 16.04 radeon problem?
<MonkeyDust> mr_sunshine  start with describing the problem
<mr_sunshine> MonkeyDust:  0 down vote favorite 	  I just recently updated to 16.04 and now I'm not able to set resolution for my display. In settings menu my display hangs in unknown state. I've AMD radeon HD5770 video chipset. My dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16273273/ . I just checked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver that my chipset is supported.
<mrasker> thank you, i'll try :)
<mrasker> do you recommend me to try lptop-mode-tools with tlp?
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get rename to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login?
<mr_sunshine> MonkeyDust: I just really want to set resolution to some normal values. And it would be okay for me. But i don't how:(
<MonkeyDust> mr_sunshine  intel here ... in a terminal, type   xrandr
<Gothjymz> mr_sunshine just install compiz and compiz config setting manager
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: your PPA almost screwed up my system xD.. I fixed it in tty.. the recommended driver nvidia-364 doesn't work... tried the nvidia-361, that fixed it...puhh
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, great ^_^
<MonkeyDust> Abe_  rubiksmomo yes, careful with ppa's, try to avoid them as much as possible
<mr_sunshine> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274299/
<mr_sunshine> Gothjymz: ok, will try it.
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: MonkeyDust yea I'm still using one from the ppa... before I was only able to get the nvidia-352
<mr_sunshine> Gothjymz: Could you please give me a point how to use it?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: it doesn't stay on nvidia after restart ?
<Gothjymz> open compizconfig setting manager, search for display setting (guess in general option), change the output
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, Nope. Renames my xorg.conf and resets to intel.
<rajiv1> how do i see my modem details in ubuntu 16.04 lts? I am using "huawei powerfi e8231"
<Gothjymz> mr_sunshine: change the output like : 1440x900+0+0, or set the overlapping output handling to smart mode
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: hmm I google for you, hope i find anything useful... idk why it does that on yours
<mr_sunshine> Gothjymz: How to apply them? Do I need to restart something&
<Gothjymz> mr_sunshine: yep
<Cedara> Anyone have a suggestion for me why Corebird has hiccups? Meaning, the window closes itself without error message?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: didn't you have this problem also?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450154/nvidia-331-nvidia-settings-prime-profile-switching-error
<Cedara> I mean, where can I look?
<Abe_> where it just shows blank
<MonkeyDust> !info corebird
<ubottu> corebird (source: corebird): Native Gtk+ Twitter client for the Linux desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (xenial), package size 486 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<abhigenie92> hi guys
<Abe_> hi abhigenie92
<abhigenie92> i am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274522/
<abhigenie92> I have tried sudo apt-get install -f ;sudo apt-get autoremove;  sudo apt-get autoclean
<rajiv1> Is /boot partition is needed during the installation of ubuntu-mate 16.04 lts?
<abhigenie92> but still it persists. :/
<abhigenie92> any suggestions folks?
<Abe_> abhigenie92: seems like dependency problems
<Jordan_U> rajiv1: No, you don't need a separate /boot/ partition. If you're installing for UEFI then you need an EFI System Partition, which is different. I would recommend just using automatic partitioning.
<Abe_> go synaptic and search for libpython-dev
<abhigenie92> I tried apt-get but this also gives error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274586/
<abhigenie92> Abe_: anyway to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274586/
<Abe_> abhigenie92 yes I see
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, Yeah, I had the blank error. After changing the driver or changing the alternatives, I no longer get the blank error.
<Abe_> but It want's python-dev : Depends: libpython-dev (= 2.7.4-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<MonkeyDust> abhigenie92  put a short description of tht problem in your question, so we don't have to open al the links
<abhigenie92> This is the question http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274586/ . The error is E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<abhigenie92> MonkeyDust: thanks for suggestion. Please check above :)
<Abe_> abhigenie92: don't you have to install "Depends: libpython-dev" ?
<rajiv1> jordan_U: i have installed ubuntu-mate 16.04 with the following partitions: /root/60gb, /home/100gb, /boot/1gb, /swap/4gb. Are these partitionsgood for installing ubuntu-mate 16.04?
<EriC^^> abhigenie92: which ubuntu version are you using?
<abhigenie92> Abe_: I found that the package wasn't available via pip. I wish to this issue only E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<mr_sunshine> Guys I just realize that somehow I lost after upgrade my max resolution available value. I mean I ran this: sudo hwinfo --framebuffer and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274650/. But I'm sure that I have used 1920x1080
<Abe_> abhigenie92: seems those packages are not available
<Jordan_U> rajiv1: I would recommend only having root and swap.
<abhigenie92> EriC^^: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<Abe_> abhigenie92: but idk :(
<abhigenie92> Abe_: oh, anyway to fix this. Are you saying the devs of the package removed them from repo?
<EriC^^> abhigenie92: why do you have a raring repo there?
<Jordan_U> mr_sunshine: hwinfo --framebuffer only refers to VESA resolutions, not the resolutions you can achieve with native graphics drivers.
<abhigenie92> EriC^^: where?
<EriC^^> in your sources, old-releases .... /raring
<abhigenie92> oh
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: Please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list as well as the contents of any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ .
<Abe_> abhigenie92: The following packages have unmet dependencies: Depends: libpython-dev "try finding the dependecies in Synaptic"
<Abe_> install libpython-dev and do again
<haris1> hi
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: got it. I just have a black frame around my available place on display. I don't know how to change it:(
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get renamed to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login?
<Abe_> abhigenie92: and to the other one seems like it's not there. shows error 501
<Jordan_U> mr_sunshine: Please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: Please see it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274778/
<rajiv1> jordan_U: thank you! I going to use only root and swap partitions from now on.
<Abe_> maybe run apt-get update --fix-missing as suggested ?
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274801/
<Gothjymz> When you install/upgrade with apt-get upgrade or with apt-get install somepackage usually it tries to update dependencies. This means that maybe it finds that some packages need new or updated versions of existing packages, and so on in a cascade of dependencies. If some packages miss or fail the integrity check, it seems it suspends this package and wants you to go to handle the result following the handle method of the requiring package, if
<Gothjymz> possible. Often it stops the installation of the package.
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys I did sudo dpkg --unpack .deb. How do I revert this?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: :( no idea... i would recommend asking in a forum as well
<abhigenie92> Abe_: I want to solve the other one only
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, OK, I will
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: The contents of ia32-libs-raring.list ?
<abhigenie92> Information: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274586/ ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274801/
<de-facto> Wiz_KeeD https://gist.github.com/shamil/3140558
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: $ cat ia32-libs-raring.list deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse
<haris1> hi guys i have installed ubuntu 16.04.  but when i tried to install nvidia. thera was getting error. i can't log in.
<Abe_> abhigenie92: is the support of 12.04 still good ?
<Wiz_KeeD> de-facto, I can use that to remove a unwated package yes?
<abhigenie92> Abe_: no idea, I am using someone's computer.:p
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: Any thoughts?
<abhigenie92> any suggestions on issue. :)
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: That is your problem. Why do you have that? It's quite possible that just having that entry has irrevocably broken your installation.
<Abe_> abhigenie92: are u using ubuntu only ?
<de-facto> Wiz_KeeD not sure what you mean by that, i assumed you wanted to unpack, modify and repack a .deb file
<Abe_> abhigenie92: should still be supported hmm.
<Jordan_U> mr_sunshine: You have ATI hardware and nomodeset in your kernel parameters. fglrx is no longer available in 16.04, and "nomodeset" is preventing the Free driver from being loaded.
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: should I delete that entry as in file or file contents?
<Jordan_U> mr_sunshine: Edit /etc/default/grub and remove "nomodeset" from the list of kernel parameters, then run "sudo update-grub" and reboot. You should get full resolution.
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: but without nomodeset I see only black screen after grub
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: irrevocably scares me. :/
<rajiv1> Am i needed some unallocated space in my hard drive to use virtualbox?
<de-facto> Wiz_KeeD also you might want to repack as root, e.g. sudo dpkg-deb -b <dir> <new.deb>     if i remember correctly
<Wiz_KeeD> de-facto, that's also very helpful
<Wiz_KeeD> but I did unpack and it placed all the files in the respective folders
<Wiz_KeeD> and now I have to delete them manually?
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: 13.04 has newer package versions than 12.04. If at any point you recieved and installed updates while that entry was working it would have upgraded many but not all of your packages, leaving you with a system that is part 12.04 part 13.04 and all broken.
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: Any chance that I can fix it somehow?
<de-facto> Wiz_KeeD hmmm if they are in the exact locations the package itself would install them, maybe you can force a package install over them and then uninstall the package? not sure i never did that. why did you do it in first place manually?
<Jordan_U> mr_sunshine: If such an accidental partial upgrade did occur, then you would need to re-install. If not, then you can just delete that file or comment out the entry. Again though, do you have any idea why it's there in the first place?
<de-facto> ah and afaik its usefull to do all the unpack, modify and repack as root because then permissions wont get messed up
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: any way to fix this. I just to install python-xlib
<de-facto> owenership even
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: If such an accidental partial upgrade did occur, then you would need to re-install. If not, then you can just delete that file or comment out the entry. Again though, do you have any idea why it's there in the first place?
<Jordan_U> mr_sunshine: Ignore my last message to you :)
<de-facto> Wiz_KeeD id never spread files manually because you loose track of them if the package manager does not know about their places (e.g. for updates or uninstall), hence i also refuse to run "sudo make install"
<Codfection> Guys when I run apt get update I get this error
<Codfection> 3B068FB4789ABE4AEFA3BB491397BC53640DB551 uses weak digest algorithm (SH
<Codfection> key error
<de-facto> yes SHA1 is deprecated
<Codfection> so what to do
<Codfection> how to fix it
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: Thank you for helping! So, any chance that I can somehow fix nomodeset behavior?
<Codfection> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm
<Codfection> this error while updating .. how to fix?
<de-facto> Codfection contact the repo maintainers about this and tell them to upgrade to a secure digest algo. this is very common problem btw https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<Codfection> I am a new user on ubuntu and have no idea how to fix it.. how to contact?
<v4rp1ng> why does mkfs.ext4 format my drive without the 64bit option? i've got a 64bit OS and in /etc/mkefs.conf auto_64-bit_support = 1 is enabled. now I've got the Problem that resize2fs can't grow my FS.
<Codfection> :(
<de-facto> Codfection its a problem of google repo maintainers, chrome is not supported in ubuntu (rather use chromium and pepperflash from the official ubuntu repos ;-)
<Wiz_KeeD> I have no idea what I did, wkhtmltopdf: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Wiz_KeeD> de-facto, that was my mistake in doing that
<Wiz_KeeD> I assume I have to manually remove the files by looking at the extracted deb
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: I think upgrade did not occur. Which is a better option deleting the file or removing the entry?
<caribmale> Hello all this is my first time here  and am kinda new to Ubuntu am trying to install Metasploit on ubuntu 14.04 i dowloaded the installer and i already have my key but i don't know what to do or how to install it i would be most greatful for any help on this thanks.
<de-facto> Wiz_KeeD if you open the deb in gdebi or such to see the files list or use "dpkg -c package_file.deb"
<Jordan_U> v4rp1ng: The architecture in use, 32 vs 64 bit CPU, has nothing to do with the -O 64bit option of mkfs.ext4.
<Jordan_U> v4rp1ng: You want to make your filesystem larger than 16 TiB?
<v4rp1ng> Jordan_U, yes.
<v4rp1ng> tune2fs -l shows no 64bit flag
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<de-facto> Codfection  chromium-browser and pepperflashplugin-nonfree to be exact
<ubuntu870> hi bro
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: I commented out that entry. Tried again and got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/16275194/
<abhigenie92> these are the sources http://paste.ubuntu.com/16274801/
<Jordan_U> v4rp1ng: You have multiple not great options. 1: Split your installation into separate partitions, putting some data in one fileystem and some in another. 2: Copy your data off elsewhere and re-create your filesystem with -O 64bit 3: Convert in place from ext4 to btrfs (which is still an *experimental* filesystem) and then resize to whatever size you want.
<de-facto> Codfection you need universe and multiverse enabled for those (id recommend to use synaptic to manage package installs)
<tylnesh> Hello. Anybody knows of a good software for teaching and explaining code?
<ubuntu870> code.org
<mr_sunshine> Jordan_U: Seems that I've found similar issue here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/761149/how-to-set-display-resolution-while-having-to-use-nomodeset-on-boot
<caribmale> Is anyone seeing my messages just asking to make sure it is going through
<tylnesh> @caribmale Yes
<caribmale> thanks
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update".
<caribmale> Did you see my original post ?
<tylnesh> I have this piece of code, that I need to explain to some newbies.
<tylnesh> I'd like to highlight interesting lines, color code it etc.
<MonkeyDust> tylnesh  what coding language? try the appropriate channel
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U:  Please check here http://paste.ubuntu.com/16275264/
<tylnesh> Just simple javascript.
<v4rp1ng> Jordan_U: well thanks. I thought it would be a lot of work.. Why isn't it enabled automatically when creating a ext4 FS?
<MonkeyDust> tylnesh  this is ubuntu support, try a javascript channel
<Jordan_U> v4rp1ng: Likely because of the lack of backwards compatability with older kernels.
<MonkeyDust> tylnesh  1200+ people in ##javascript
<abhigenie92> Reposting question to avoid confusion due to links: I stuck at this issue paste.ubuntu.com/16275194 Here are my sources paste.ubuntu.com/16274801 Here's the output of sudo apt-get update paste.ubuntu.com/16275264
<tylnesh> I don't need an IDE, all I want is a decent, easy to use text editor able to show notes and comments
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: Try changing to a different apt mirror.
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: I didn't understand , can you explain more please
<tylnesh> And the language shouldn't matter. Nevermind. I'll do it manually.
<Jordan_U> abhigenie92: Unfortunately no, I need to leave now.
<Codfection> guys I am getting the following error while sudo apt update
<Codfection> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 3B068FB4789ABE4AEFA3BB491397BC53640DB551 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<Codfection> any idea how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> Codfection: Ask Google to fix their repository.
<abhigenie92> Jordan_U: ohk, I unsure about the mirror thing. I am behind a proxy.
<Codfection> Jordan_U, should I worry about that or continue using chrome for now?
<Jordan_U> Codfection: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Codfection> 16.04
<caribmale> Am trying to run  Metasploit on ubuntu 14.04 i have downloaded the installer i already have my license but i do't know or not sure to install it can someone help please
<Codfection> u have to use kali linux for it caribmale
<Codfection> so Jordan_U ??
<thirdwhl> All, in upstart how can you set up a program to run under a tty you can Alt+Fn to see?  It's easy to do under sysvinit by editing the /etc/inittab but I don't see how to do this in upstart
<abhigenie92> I can't understand the issue. :/
<caribmale> i tried that but when i do an upgrade for kali after running for a while i get a whit square at the bottom left of the terminal with 14 % and nothing esle happens
<caribmale> it has happen 3 times  and have no idea
<Codfection> caribmale, why u using ubuntu for metasploit?
<caribmale> was just tring to see if it would work
<caribmale> am fed up with  windows 7
<Codfection> haha
<Codfection> dont you find linux difficult for the applications support
<Codfection> that windows offer?
<caribmale> i know a bit about about ubuntu  and i like
<caribmale> it
<caribmale> i want to run kali in virtualbox with ubuntu as the host
<Codfection> yea u can do that
<Codfection> :)
<caribmale> if i can get the kali upgrade probles solved
<Codfection> whats ur laptop config. for running vm
<Codfection> you need to check your repos and connection
<abhigenie92> Hi guys!
<abhigenie92> I stuck at this issue paste.ubuntu.com/16275194 Here are my sources paste.ubuntu.com/16274801 Here's the output of sudo apt-get update paste.ubuntu.com/16275264
<abhigenie92> Can you tell how I can switch the mirror and if that is the problem.  Please also note I am behind a institute proxy.
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get renamed to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<caribmale> windows 7 64 bit 4gigs of ram 250 gig hdd amd processor
<caribmale> i have the same problem if i run kali on vm or do a dual boot
<Codfection> caribmale, where are you from?
<Codfection> I would suggest you a shop where you can get adapter
<caribmale> The caribbean
<Codfection> alfa wireless adapter
<Codfection> linus torvalds or richard stallman
<Codfection> who would you support?
<caribmale> why do i get the white square at the bottom left hand corner of my terminal window after kali has been upgrading for a while
<caribmale> how would i correct that
<abhigenie92> Guys I have posted a formal question here http://askubuntu.com/questions/768853/e-unable-to-fetch-some-archives-maybe-run-apt-get-update-or-try-with-fix-mis
<caribmale> Am gonna have to find my answer some place else take care all
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get renamed to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<FredTheNoob> Hi there, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04... Is there any way to move this btns: close, minimize & maximize to the right side... thks
<Seveas> yes, there is
<rubiksmomo> FredTheNoob, I searched for you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left
<FredTheNoob> I did it too
<FredTheNoob> but not success
<FredTheNoob> ths
<FredTheNoob> with configurator editor, but everything is different
<FredTheNoob> I've suppose that u know a different way..
<daviesmq> google.com
<FredTheNoob> lolol
<MonkeyDust> FredTheNoob  maybe with !ccsm or with unity-tweak
<FredTheNoob> yup had installed unity-tweak too
<MonkeyDust> FredTheNoob  or gnome-tweak
<caribmale> why do i get a white square at the bottom left of the terminal window after doing an upgrade to kali
<FredTheNoob> I'll keep trying thks
<MonkeyDust> caribmale  ask the kali people, it's a different distro
<caribmale> ok thanks
<fluxy> I may have gone full retard here, but I've just installed ubuntu-mate for the first time and when I press shift+2 it should be an @ symbol, but that has been swapped with shift+', anyone know why?
<Seveas> fluxy: looks like you got the wrong keyboard layout configured. I don't know mate so, I don't know where they hide that setting. Try finding keyboard settings and changing the layout.
<MonkeyDust> fluxy  i use mate 16.04, works like a charm
<fluxy> Seveas: Yeah I figured I accidentally picked the wrong one, but don't know where to find it to change it :P
<de-facto> fluxy maybe in system settings region and language?
<fluxy> yes, figured it out used "setxkbmap us" in terminal and switched it to US.
<de-facto> not sure if that persists
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get renamed to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<ava_sinlaire> fluxy you can issue dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout if you want persistence
<fluxy> de-facto: just to be safe I went into System > Preferences > Personal > Language Support and set my language and layout system wide.
<de-facto> yeah im not used to mate, but that sounds about right i guess. on a tty you also can do     "sudo  dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" but i guess your option there to set it sytemwide is better
<fluxy> yeah I tried that first but it didn't seem to take, gave me some error i don't remember now
<Abe_> it takes such a long time to configure qtcurve
<ava_sinlaire> keyboard-configuration it was , sorry hope you are fine now; greetings
<de-facto> btw i never understood why such a setting is not under "keyboard" in system settings on gnome
<de-facto> at least there i would look first
<ava_sinlaire> I once had a problem with keyboard layout, too. Logitech wireless Keyboard and on reboot it kept changing layout to US. If you have a complex password it can be a mess. In Keyboard seetings on xfce i added german layout and deleted the US layout systemwide as you said that did the trick. I don't use gnome anymore.
<ava_sinlaire> using awesome at the moment i love it
<harold-wran> anyone else here ?
<auronandace> harold-wran: plenty
<rubiksmomo> harold-wran, 1818 users on this channel
<harold-wran> i see
<harold-wran> im new here
<MonkeyDust> harold-wran  type /topic
<harold-wran> dunno
<Ascavasaion> I have an ASUS T100TA tablet with a keyboard it docks into.  It comes preinstalled with windows 8, and I wanted to try a Live Boot of Ubuntu as I saw on http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/ that it seems to be able to run it with only suspend/resume, and bluetooth being tricky, both of which I can do without.  I have managed to get into the tablet's CMO
<Ascavasaion> S and tried to change the boot order to boot the USB (built into the keyboard), by firstly disabling the Secure Boot option, and then I move to Boot options and there is no list of devices like hard disk, USB, etc.  Only a Windows option (in the CMOS???).  Please can someone explain or help?
<andgra> ~$ man fg
<andgra> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<andgra> No manual entry for fg
<andgra> how do I fix this?
<rubiksmomo> Why does my xorg.conf get renamed to xorg.conf.<date> and prime mode change back to intel on every login? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<MonkeyDust> andgra  fg means foreground and brings processes back ... what do you want to do or achieve?
<andgra> i want the man page to work
<MonkeyDust> andgra  manpage of what? are you sure there is one?
<MonkeyDust> andgra  fg has no lan poage
<MonkeyDust> andgra  fg has no man page
<andgra> why?
<MonkeyDust> andgra  no need for one, i guess ... when you run a command and hit ctrl-z, you can bring it back with fg
<andgra> i just wanted to know if there was any way to determine what process to bring back if i have multiple
<MonkeyDust> andgra  with 'jobs'
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: do you really think it depends on the kernel?
<andgra> that one doesn't have a man page either
<andgra> is it a shell built in?
<Abe_> I would really like to help out, but I don't know that much either
<MonkeyDust> andgra  because there is no other syntax and has no options
<MonkeyDust> andgra  yes, it's built in
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, Yes, I got different results with different kernels.
<andgra> I found the documentation in the documentation of my shell
<iulian> rubiksmomo, have you looked there http://www.ubuntututorials.com/location-xorg-conf-ubuntu/
<MonkeyDust> andgra  great ... 'jobs' for multiple suspended processes ... fg to bring them to the foreground
<rubiksmomo> iulian, no :o
<ducasse> andgra: doc for shell builtins is also available through 'help'
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: try the nvidia-352, I think this one works good with prime... i was using this driver for a year or so. I also have prime
<Abe_> this guy has the same nvidia http://askubuntu.com/questions/658040/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-drivers-for-geforce-gtx-960m
<MonkeyDust> andgra  what ducasse says: try    help fg
<andgra> thanks, that was what i was looking for
<HomeSchoolDad> Good morning - can anyone help me install epson wf-3640 drivers?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: try like that "sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 nvidia-prime"... might not be the newest one but it works good with prime
<iulian> rubiksmomo, probably you have to move this file to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<rubiksmomo> iulian, Which file?
<HomeSchoolDad> Good morning - can anyone help me install epson wf-3640 drivers?  I've tried several times and I keep getting errors.
<ducasse> andgra: 'help' docs are actually rather good, it also covers things like 'test', 'for', 'while' etc.
<iulian> rubiksmomo this one wich is being renamed at every boot with mmyydd
<rubiksmomo> iulian, OK, I'll try :o
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: good luck
<rubiksmomo> thanks, I'll need it =D
<andgra> inception: help help :D
<HomeSchoolDad> Good morning - can anyone help me install epson wf-3640 drivers?  I've tried several times and I keep getting errors.  I've tried both terminal and app center.  Please help.
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: we can't help you unless you pastebin the errors and give us the link.
<HomeSchoolDad> OK - noob here - can you give me that command?
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: 'apt install pastebinit' first.
<HomeSchoolDad> @ducasse i keep getting this : N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension N: Ignoring file 'getdeb.list.bck' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<HomeSchoolDad> @ Ducasse i used sudo apt-get pastebinit
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: 'sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list.bck', then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<HomeSchoolDad> @ Ducasse i used sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<HomeSchoolDad> @ Ducasse trying now
<HomeSchoolDad> @ Ducasse done
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: now try to install the driver you wanted.
<MonkeyDust> HomeSchoolDad  no need forthe @ ... type hom and then hit tab to autocomplete
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: trying now
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i get this in software center : (Reading database ... 207354 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack .../epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_i386 (1).deb ... Unpacking epson-inkjet-printer-escpr (1.6.5-1lsb3.2) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of epson-inkjet-printer-escpr:  epson-inkjet-printer-escpr depends on lsb (>= 3.2).  dpkg: error processing package epson-inkjet-p
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i have installed lsb
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: yes, known problem. open a terminal, go to the directory where you have the package, then type 'sudo apt install ./epson-inkjet-whatever.deb' - use tab to get the filename right.
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: got it - trying now
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i get this: E: Unable to locate package epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_ E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_'
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: sudo apt install epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i may see the problem - hangon
<HomeSchoolDad> hang on
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: 'make sure to put in the ./ immediately before the filename.
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: ok
<eugenio_> hello, I've finally decided to fully move on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> eugenio_  great
<eugenio_> i'd like to optimize my laptop
<ducasse> eugenio_: optimize how?
<eugenio_> i asked a friend but ultimately he invite me here
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i'm getting a lot of e: Release _____ not found
<eugenio_> for instance i know that dsmeg give me some error about power management, usbhid and networks
<MonkeyDust> eugenio_  install preload
<eugenio_> ok jut a sec
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: sudo apt install ./epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: ok, I need to see exactly what happens; 'apt install pastebinit'
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: 'sudo apt install pastebinit', sorry.
<eugenio_> back again sorry
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: then 'sudo apt install ./epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.6.5-1lsb3.2_i386.deb | pastebinit'
<MonkeyDust> eugenio_  open a terminal window and paste this ... sudo sed -i s/PRELINKING\=unknown/PRELINKING\=yes/g /etc/default/prelink; sudo /etc/cron.daily/prelink
<eugenio_> preload installed
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: lindsey@lindsey-Satellite-C55-B:~/Downloads$ sudo apt install pastebinit Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  epson-inkjet-printer-escpr:i386 : Depends: lsb:i386 (>= 3.2) but it is not installable E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no 
<MonkeyDust> eugenio_  that's one line
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: ok, 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<eugenio_> sed: can't read /etc/default/prelink: No such file or directory
<eugenio_> sudo: /etc/cron.daily/prelink: command not found
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: sudo apt-get -f install pastebinit  ?
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: no, just what I typed.
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: ok - done
<eugenio_> sed: can't read /etc/default/prelink: No such file or directory
<eugenio_> sudo: /etc/cron.daily/prelink: command not found
<eugenio_> i receive this
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: did it finish ok?
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: yes
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: it removed epson
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: then the driver should be installed, try to configure your printer and it should find it.
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: it removed epson - why?
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: trying
<eugenio_> oh prelink was not installed
<eugenio_> now it's running something
<MonkeyDust> eugenio_  great, you're learning
<eugenio_> cool!
<eugenio_> so it's running something
<MonkeyDust> !manual | eugenio_
<ubottu> eugenio_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<eugenio_> but getting no output
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: it won't work if it removed the package. are you sure this package is compatible with your version of ubuntu?
<eugenio_> thank you for the manual tip
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i found it on epson website.  under ubuntu
<eugenio_> what's this:  [    0.140445] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_SUPPORT); disabling ASPM
<eugenio_> ?
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: which ubuntu version is this - 16.04, I assume?
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: 14.04
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i think you got it!!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> HomeSchoolDad  works?
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i just got the test page off the printer - it's a little light but it works.
<MonkeyDust> !cookie | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: ok, good :) you can fine-tune colors in settings :)
 * ducasse eats a cookie :)
<denali> Is there a way to remove brltty without removing ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<rubiksmomo> Booted 4.5.3 kernel and logged in. Got 864x486 resolution and no other resolutions are available. From Nvidia settings I could see that it has changed back to Intel. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: I'd be happy to use pastebinit.  any idea why that's not working?
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: your apt database should be consistent now, so try to install it if you want.
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: sudo apt intall pastebinit  ?
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: on 14.04 you should probably use apt-get instead of just apt, I haven't really tested that version of it.
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: sudo apt-get intall pastebinit  got it!
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: there's another program you might want: gdebi - install that, then when you want to install a package later just right click it and choose 'install with gdebi'
<anoop16051981_> hello guys, I came up with a new way of representing IPv6 addresses , http://techistan.blogspot.in/2016/05/anoops-method-representing-ipv6.html
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: that will give you a nice graphical interface that sorts out dependencies for you :)
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: trying now!
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: thanks - I'm pretty new to this stuff.
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: you're very welcome, I hope gdebi will make things easier for you next time you want to install something you have downloaded.
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: me too!!!!
<HomeSchoolDad> ducasse: i really appreciate the help.  thanks!
<ducasse> HomeSchoolDad: no problem :)
<Johnny_Linux> homeschooldads are cool
<denali> Is there a way to remove brltty without removing ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<ducasse> denali: aren't those packages just metapackages?
<denali> I'm not sure?
<jelly> after a power loss on 16.04 laptop I lost unity menu, panel and key bindings.  Reenabling unity plugin in ccsm fixed the first two.  How do I reenable my custom keybidings that use Ctrl-Alt-cursors to switch between workspaces?  They're visible in unity-control-center -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Navigation -> Switch to Workspace Left etc, but just don't work
<skinux> What is the command to go through ProFTPd configuration again?
<ducasse> denali: they are on 16.04, shouldn't matter if you remove them.
<jelly> xev shows the keypresses for Ctrl_L, Alt_L and Left, Right etc as expected
<ducasse> skinux: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure proftpd' ?
<denali> ducasse: So if I'm reading you right, removing the two ubuntu-mate-* packages won't gut my system, yes?
<ducasse> denali: those two packages are essentialy empty. if it wants to remove something you don't want it to remove, just use 'sudo apt-mark manual packagename' to mark it as manually installed.
<NicoHood> I used luks and lvm to encrypt my ubuntu installation. I switched to a bigger ssd (with dd). Now i want to enlarge the luks. However I am unable to reside /dev/sda5 with fdisk, as it will use a wrong alignment. How can i resize the partition?
<denali> ducasse: It says they were already set to manually installed.
<eugenio_> hello, i apparently made prelink and preload working
<ducasse> denali: I just removed the corresponding xubuntu package on my system, it doesn't want to remove anything else.
<eugenio_> now i'd like to fix this fail: [    0.140460] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_SUPPORT); disabling ASPM
<eugenio_> any help?
<eugenio_> I understand that is something related to power management
<denali> ducasse: o.O MATE shouldn't be different...
<ducasse> denali: that was my point :)
<rubiksmomo> When I install/purge drivers. Why does it only mention the newest kernel? "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.6.0-040600rc2-generic"
<denali> ducasse: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16277789/
<ducasse> denali: you didn't need to apt-mark that, you only do that with packages apt is trying to remove that you want it to keep. go ahead, it should be fine.
<MonkeyDust> rubiksmomo  stop asking 'why' whenever you encounter something, in this channel, better ask 'how'
<skinux> Anyone have ProFTPd setup?
<rubiksmomo> MonkeyDust, Right
<skinux> I just installed it, configured for localhost, created a new user, but can't connect.
<r_rios> Hello, all. What layout can I set to be able to type cedille in an US keyboard? I tried US international, but ' + c types out ć
<rubiksmomo> When I install an nvidia driver, will it work with all kernels? It only mentions the newest kernel while installing: "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.6.0-040600rc2-generic".
<callipygous> I'm having trouble getting a game to run, wondering if it's my video drivers.
<callipygous> Is Gallium open source?
<ducasse> r_rios: configure a key as a Compose key
<ducasse> r_rios: I use caps lock.
<am_> hi there
<am_> very strange problem, after upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 my VLC shows video files with artefacts...
<am_> I was tried to remove gstreamer-1.0.-bad иге тщерштп рфззуты
<am_> but nothing happens
<am_> video shows still buggy
<denali> ducasse: It did it and nothing went poof.  Thank you!
<am_> How can I solve this problem? And maybe someone allready solve the same?
<danielstnv>  /SET use_msgs_window ON
<twelveheaded> So, new 16.04 is fucking gay. Can i get binaries for Radeon installed other way?
<MonkeyDust> twelveheaded  no profanities here
<twelveheaded> MonkeyDust: yeah, yeah, get to the point
<MonkeyDust> twelveheaded  tone it down, what brings you here
<twelveheaded> Oh, binaries are a profanity in Ubuntu irc?
<eugenio_> what's your problem with gay people?
<twelveheaded> I dont have problems with fgts, but they are a good insult generally.
<MonkeyDust> twelveheaded  stop
<twelveheaded> My problem is with binaries, how can i install them.
<eugenio_> can someone kick off this troglodite?
<am_> Somebody knows about this problem with buggy video stream displaying on ubuntu?
<eugenio_> *out
<callipygous> so glxinfo says I have Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI.  Is there a closed source binary I can install ?
<twelveheaded> am_: its because Ubuntu forced OSS drivers, got same problems with firefox.
<k1l_> twelveheaded: amd stopped making fglrx. so there will be no fglrx since 16.04
<am_> twelveheaded, my firefox was bugged too, but i disable GFX render and all ok
<am_> twelveheaded, and how can I solve this problem?
<twelveheaded> am_: i love killing a patient to cure him.
<k1l_> twelveheaded: and there is no need to rant about ubuntu. the same issue will be on every new linux distribution that will be released this year.
<eugenio_> good to know that this channel is homophobic
<r_rios> ducasse: You mean using Caps Lock + c to type the cedille?
<twelveheaded> k1l_: yeah, no, todays cards will be up-to-date for another 2 years minimum, so i can have old fglrx doing what i want it to do.
<eugenio_> * or at least that it allows homophobic people
<am_> eugenio_, be calm
<twelveheaded> Im looking for source on amd stopping fglrx.
<eugenio_> i'm tired of people judging us
<ducasse> r_rios: no, if you configure caps lock as a compose key, you can use it to type unusual characters
<MonkeyDust> eugenio_  you too, stop
<curlyears> greets
<k1l_> twelveheaded: no. amd doesnt make any more fglrx for the new xorg versions. you need to rant at amd for that decision. its a closed source driver. they only can compile it
<curlyears> MonkeyDust, hey
<MonkeyDust> curlyears
<twelveheaded> k1l_: im gonna!
<ducasse> r_rios: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<am_> eugenio_, nobody cares
<curlyears> howdy, k1l_
<callipygous> so glxinfo says I have Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI.  Is there a closed source binary I can install ?
<r_rios> ducasse: I'm not sure this would be a good solution to me. ç is not really unusual and my keyboard has no Caps Lock light, so I think this would confuse me sometimes
<eugenio_> can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16277929/
<eugenio_> I'd like to solve all possible issues
<am_> twelveheaded, do you know how to solve this bug wtih video render?
<r_rios> Anyway, I found out that I can do AltGr + comma, then c
<ducasse> r_rios: you don't have to use caps lock :)
<am_> I can't find solution
<twelveheaded> am_: yeah, im installing Slackware.
<am_> twelveheaded, Slack is for geeks
<r_rios> Ah, right
<ducasse> eugenio_: what problem?
<am_> twelveheaded, I need the OS for usual working not for hard sex :)
<twelveheaded> am_: its for people we dont appreciate being forced to work around problems they didnt invent themselves.
<am_> :))
<ducasse> eugenio_: none of those messages constitute a real problem, except maybe there's a problem with your TPM.
<eugenio_> ducasse: eugenio@eugenio-NoThinkPad:~$ dmesg | grep failed >>> [    0.140460] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_SUPPORT); disabling ASPM
<twelveheaded> Still cant find source on AMD stopping fglrx, can somebody point it to me?
<eugenio_> ducasse: what is TMP?
<vervet> am_: rofl
<am_> Please, maybe somebody knows how to solve problem with video playing on Ubuntu? Artefacts and buggy collisions when playing...
<ducasse> eugenio_: the first one is just a warning about something lacking ACPI support. TPM = Trusted Platform Module.
<am_> vervet, ?
<k1l_> twelveheaded: the news were full of the fact that amd stopped fglrx since xorg verison 1.18
<po> ./ignore * CTCPS
<vervet> am_: that about the slackware comment
<skinux> k1l: Can you help with ProFTPd?
<am_> vervet, :)
<callipygous> so glxinfo says I have Gallium 0.4 on AMD KABINI.  Is there a closed source binary I can install ?
<eugenio_> ducasse: ok, the battery is during very little and that's a new computer
<k1l_> !ot | vervet am_ twelveheaded
<ubottu> vervet am_ twelveheaded: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eugenio_> i think it might be related to this issue on the power management tweak
<ducasse> eugenio_: try to install powertop, see what eats up the battery.
<twelveheaded> callipygous: sup nice butcheeks.
<eugenio_> ducasse: ok let me try
<callipygous> lol
<twelveheaded> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-March/016315.html
<curlyears> how can one change the size (increase it) of the gnome cursor?
<skinux> Can anyone help with ProFTPd?
<twelveheaded> So it's only a spat between Canonical and AMD.
<eugenio_> ducasse: ok installed and running, where should i look?
<twelveheaded> Not AMD generally stopping fglrx.
<twelveheaded> GG misinformation.
<k1l_> twelveheaded: no
<callipygous> Okay
<k1l_> twelveheaded: every other distribution shipping the latest xorg 1.18 will have the same issue.
<callipygous> So what other drivers can I try with my graphics card?
<ducasse> eugenio_: google it and read the docs online. never used it, I hate laptops. just know it can help.
<callipygous> says it's and AMD KABINI
<eugenio_> ducasse: ok tnx
<twelveheaded> k1l_: well, not all other distros forces/sneaks in updates. So it's kinda your brand of problem.
<k1l_> twelveheaded: "And installing the package from AMD doesn't help, as it doesn't support
<k1l_> the xserver 1.18 video ABI"
<k1l_> twelveheaded: please read the link you posted.
<twelveheaded> Yeah, gonna install Slackware back again, because my three years of coding doesn't work anymore on Ubuntu after upgrade.
<twelveheaded> Dude, i read it. I'm going to install 1.17 on Slackware. What's hard to understand?
<k1l_> twelveheaded: gl for the slackware community for that attitude then.
<ducasse> twelveheaded: then do that and stop whining.
<twelveheaded> k1l_: when you got options you use them. When you are forced you can only cry to people who dont give a shit.
<curlyears> how can one change the size (increase it) of the gnome cursor??
<tester661> Hi
<curlyears> well, I can get ignored in any channel.
<FManTropyx> lol
<EriC^^> #ubuntu is like siri of the iphone for google
<i4> eah
<EriC^^> (in some people's minds)
<FManTropyx> gotta love people who demand a response in 1 minute
<i4> Really? Nobody faced with this video bug poroblem? I don't beleave
<ducasse> i4: you haven't given us any useful info, how are we supposed to help you?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: hello
<i4> ducasse, I starting play the video in VLC player and video displaying is buggy
<ducasse> i4: video card and driver?
<i4> Artefatcs, green noise and lined parts
<EriC^^> cristian_c: hi
<i4> nVidia GTX 960
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've tried and with rc.local it starts
<ducasse> i4: nouveau or nvidia?
<i4> Ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> EriC^^: if I launch the script from rc.local, it works. It doesn't work if it's launched by the systemd service, intead
<cristian_c> +s
<cristian_c> EriC^^: unfortunately, with rc.local , startup is much slower
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I don't know why the .service isn't working
<tester661> Kto polak ?
<callipygous> Okay , so I have a Radeon HD 8330
<i4> ducasse, nvidia driver, not nouveau
<callipygous> what driver should I be using?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no idea
<tester661> [n0mad]
<tester661> Moja lokacja: Nowa Świdnica, Polska
<tester661> Moja lokacja: Nowa Świdnica, Polska
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ducasse> i4: in vlc, try tools - preferences - video - output: vdpau
<i4> ducasse, ok
<ducasse> i4: then try playing a video to see if it's any better.
<cristian_c> I've tried to start my own .service file, but when I use systemctl start myservice.service, I don't see my service in the task manager
<cristian_c> I've also tried systemctl status myservice.service, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> I've looked also at syslog, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<i4> ducasse, no affects
<ducasse> i4: then try the other three entries in that menu that have (XCB) after the name.
<i4> ok
<cristian_c> EriC^^_: ok, but I don't understand why you'vs asked to me to make the test
<callipygous> What are my driver choices?
<callipygous> can I only use the open source radeon driver?
<callipygous> Is it the only one?
<callipygous> I can't get  a game to work, and I suspect something is wrong with the driver
<cristian_c> callipygous: what gpu?
<cristian_c> callipygous: what release?
<callipygous> says amd kabini radeon hd 8330
<callipygous> I'm runnign Ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> I suppoe not gcn
<OerHeks> callipygous, yes, see the releasenotes for 16.04, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<OerHeks> no fglrx
<callipygous> I understand that the fglrx isn't available
<callipygous> but what is available that could work?
<cristian_c> callipygous: ubuntu auto-selects 'amdgpu' driver only for gcn gpus, I suppose
<callipygous> gcn?
<OerHeks> could work for what?
<cristian_c> callipygous: graphics core next
<callipygous> could work for DRI or whatever this game needs to launch
<callipygous> so should I try amdgpu driver?
<cristian_c> read carefully:
<cristian_c> callipygous: ubuntu auto-selects 'amdgpu' driver only for gcn gpus, I suppose
<rubiksmomo> How can I get the nvidia driver working? Nvidia installer cannot find my kernel headers... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<cristian_c> callipygous: if your gpu is not gcn, you'll probably have to accept 'radeon' driver
<skweek> I updated to 16.04 and I've got blue bars at the top and bottom of the screen http://tinypic.com/r/vzagp1/9
<i4> ducasse, no lucky) artefacts and bugged video output anyway(
<yeats> rubiksmomo: install linux-headers for your kernel (probably linux-headers-generic)
<yeats> rubiksmomo: but the nvidia modules are in the standard repos - no need for manual install
<OerHeks> yeats, he has been here for days, no clue how to help him
<cristian_c> callipygous: 'admgpu' is better, but it's reserved for selected gpus
<rubiksmomo> yeats, "linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.". I installed nvidia driver using apt, but I cannot select nvidia from prime. It just rolls back on login.
<string__> Hello is anyone familar with bonding two usbinternet connections to one in order to get faster internet?
<Grano> Hi
<callipygous> cristian_c: how do I tell if my gpu is special?
<callipygous> err, 'selected'
<ducasse> i4: in that case I would try a coupe of other players. if none work then you might need to switch to nouveau.
<cristian_c> callipygous: wait a moment
<cristian_c> callipygous: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Core_Next
<callipygous> GCN is also used in the AMD Accelerated Processing Units code-named "Temash", "Kabini"...
<callipygous> mine is codenamed Kabini, so perhaps I'm in luck?
<callipygous> thanks for the link cristian_c
<cristian_c> callipygous: vendor: 1002 ("Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"), device: 9832 ("Kabini [Radeon HD 8330]") from: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/DRM_AMDGPU.html
<cristian_c> callipygous: so, it's very strange
<callipygous> what is strange?
<i4> ducasse, ok, other players no affect :) i'll try to nouveau
<cristian_c> found in Linux kernels: 4.2–4.5, 4.6-rc+HEAD
<cristian_c> modules built: amdgpu
<cristian_c> callipygous: your gpu seems supported by amdgpu
<callipygous> how do I tell which one is enabled?
<cristian_c> callipygous: I think you should check your kernel configuration
<ducasse> i4: that's what I would do. I have no experience with nvidia, but I've had amd cards that only worked properly with the open source driver.
<EriC^^> cristian_c: it was just a suggestion/joke
<EriC^^> might as well use rc.local til you have it working from systemd
<ducasse> callipygous: 'lcpci -k' will show you what kernel module is loaded now.
<EriC^^> cristian_c: maybe try using systemd with different settings, like respawning it
<cristian_c> EriC^^: 'jokeì .... -,-
<EriC^^> i did say *cough* rc.local *cough*
<EriC^^> it's cause rc.local is hated a lot
<i4> ducasse, thank you!
<EriC^^> but honestly in your case if you dont need systemd to respawn it and other features i dont see why somebody wouldn't use rc.local
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok, but shoukd I change the .service file contents?
<cristian_c> *should
<callipygous> yeah, it's using the radeon driver, according tot hat
<ducasse> i4: no problem, hope you get it working. sorry i couldn't help more.
<callipygous> how do I switch drivers, though?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I noticed, as said, that startup is much slower
<ducasse> cristian_c: can you pastebin the .service unit so i can take a quick look?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: put /path/to/script &
<Grano> Is there a way to activate vsync in Ubontu Gnome?
<EriC^^> not just /path/to/script
<Grano> Ubuntu* im using the iGPU on the i5 6400
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ah, ok, final ampersand (to execto= field)?
<cristian_c> in the .service file
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no, that was for the rc.local
<EriC^^> so it backgrounds it and continues
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok
<cristian_c> ducasse: ok
<callipygous> Does anybody know how I can swich from using radeon driver, to using amdgpu driver?
<cristian_c> ducasse: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16279118/
<cristian_c> callipygous: I think you should check your kernel configuration
<rubiksmomo> How can I get the nvidia driver working? Nvidia installer cannot find my kernel headers, even "linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.". I installed nvidia driver using apt, but I cannot select nvidia from prime. It just rolls back to intel on login. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<ducasse> cristian_c: so, is this intended to run once on boot or does it start a daemon?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: Whats the output of "uname -a"?
<rubiksmomo> bekks, Linux acidburn 4.5.3-040503-generic #201605041831 SMP Wed May 4 22:33:50 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> rubiksmomo: And whats the output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<rubiksmomo> bekks, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<cristian_c> ducasse: it should start a 'java' daemon
<bekks> rubiksmomo: Weird kernel then.
<rubiksmomo> bekks, Installed it manually because of the issues.
<bekks> rubiksmomo: Because of which issues?
<cristian_c> ducasse: if I launch the script, a 'java' process is located in the task manager
<ducasse> cristian_c: then you should probably use Type=forking.
<cristian_c> ducasse: ahhh, ok
<rubiksmomo> bekks, 10-30min delay until the login screen appeared when using nvidia driver.
<cristian_c> ducasse: an #upstart user has told me to use 'simple' Type, in the .service file
<cristian_c> and not forking
<bekks> rubiksmomo: And which nvidia chipset do you have?
<ducasse> cristian_c: otherwise systemd won't see the service as started until it exits with 0, aiui.
<rubiksmomo> bekks, GeForce GTX 960M + Intel
<ducasse> cristian_c: i could be wrong though, still learning systemd :)
<cristian_c> ducasse: ah, ok, I didn't know, thanks!
<cristian_c> ducasse: thank you very much! :)
<cristian_c> I try immediately
<bekks> rubiksmomo: And you were using nvidia-prime?
<ducasse> cristian_c: np, hope it helps.
<rubiksmomo> bekks, Yes. But it changes back to Intel when I login.
<cristian_c> ya
<bekks> rubiksmomo: Which version of linux-headers do you have installed, currently?
<rubiksmomo> bekks, I'm not sure. How do I check?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: apt-cache policy linux-headers
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: then why not have the system switch to nvidia on every login?
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: didn't work? sorry was gone
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, nope
<rubiksmomo> ducasse, how?
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: 16.04?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: whats the output of "apt-cache policy linux-headers"?
<rubiksmomo> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64bit
<rubiksmomo> bekks, it says none
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: :(
<Abe_> rubiksmomo: did you try the 352 nvidia driver?
<rubiksmomo> Abe_, Yeah. It just uses Intel.
<simtexx> can anyone share a link on a guide to help me install my OpenVPN PIA please
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: then you could have a quick check in ~/.bash_profile that checks if you are on intel and switches to nvidia.
<bekks> rubiksmomo: So you did not install any headers.
<ducasse> simtexx: that is on the PIA site.
<rubiksmomo> bekks, I did.
<darth_vader> there is  a problem i am facing, i was using 15 version, updated it and when shifted from unity to kde, the kernel won't start
<bekks> rubiksmomo: You just configrmed for yourself, you didnt.
<EriC^^> rubiksmomo: type dpkg -l linux-headers* | nc termbin.com 9999
<dspnwb> help huhuhu
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, type dpkg -l linux-headers* | nc termbin.com 9999
<dspnwb> my screen goes black after nvidia driver install
<rubiksmomo> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/fngf
<dspnwb> huhuhuhu help
<__raven> how to fix broken apt/dpkg? every ccommand fails due to an old kernel which still is in any inventory but not installed any more 3.13.0-71-generic
<dspnwb> my screen goes black after boot when i install nvidia drivers
<GnomeKris> If I write 14.04 to a disk and use it to downgrade from 16.04, what's the most effective way of saving my settings and such?
<Abe_> dspnwb: which driver's are you using output of lspci would be useful
<bekks> dspnwb: And which Ubuntu are you using? Which nvidia chipset do you have? Which driver version are you using? How did you install it?
<EriC^^> __raven: purge it
<Abe_> which driver*
<dspnwb> 14.04
<callipygous> I cannot work out how to enable the amdgpu driver?
<callipygous> How do I enable it?  radeon isn't working for me
<Abe_> dspnwb: people here need more details
<callipygous> apparently it supports my graphics card, but radeon is the loaded driver
<bekks> dspnwb: And the other three questions?
<dspnwb> i installed  nvidia-352 which has my GM108M
<dspnwb> after boot is blackout but i hear login sound
<ducasse> callipygous: just a guess, but you could blacklist radeon and have the system modprobe amdgpu?
<bekks> dspnwb: Did you install nvidia-prime as well?
<dspnwb> nopde
<Kira9204> I have some trouble upgrading ubuntu 15.19 to ubuntu 16.04
<Kira9204> Starting Apahce fails with "Failed to start apache2.service: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files"
<bekks> dspnwb: You have a Optimus chipset, you need nvidia-prime
<callipygous> I could give that a try, but I want to make sure ssytem boots
<Kira9204> *ubuntu 15.10
<ducasse> callipygous: that will go horribly wrong if amdgpu doesn't work, though.
<dspnwb> i will try
<mrasker> hello,
<mrasker> i installed 16.04 in my netbook and there is no sound although it works with headphones
<ducasse> callipygous: install ubuntu to a usb drive, then experiment on that.
<callipygous> worth a shot
<mrasker> do you know any solution?
<Abe_> dspnwb: callipygous I hope you made backup's before doing upgrade
<i4> try to set xrandr --newmode for nVidia geforce GTX960
<GnomeKris> Kira9204, Don't upgrade yet.
<Abe_> sorry just callipygous
<i4> but have an error
<GnomeKris> If you're happy with 15.10, keep it there. To many bugs in 16.04 IMO
<bekks> GnomeKris: 16.04 is considered being stable.
<Abe_> GnomeKris: Is right
<i4> I try to set by this line: xrandr --newmode "3840x2160" 60 3840 4016 4104 4400 2160 2168 2178 2250 +hsync +vsync
<Kira9204> GnomeKris, good thing i made a snapshot before then :)
<bekks> GnomeKris: And support for 15.10 ends in about three months.
<i4> and get this error: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Abe_> bekks: It's everything but stable xD.. just ruined my system yesterday.. I'm back on 14.04
<Kira9204> altho i thought it would be "stable enought" to update at this point
<bekks> Abe_: 16.04 works fine for me.
<i4> what I doing wrong
<GnomeKris> bekks, maybe in three months, some of the 16.04 bugs will be worked out...Until then, I'm rolling back to 14.04
<ducasse> i4: you may need to specify output
<i4> ducasse, what do you mean?
<Abe_> bekks: are u using Unity ? that might be more stable but KDE Plasma 5 is horrible
<ducasse> i4: 'man xrandr' - especially look at --output.
<Kira9204> still tho, any clue as to why it suddenly broke?
<__raven> EriC^^: not possible it fails also
<GnomeKris> Kira9204, I should have made a snapshot of my 14.04 install before upgrading. I have learned the hard way not to upgrade until ALL the kinks are worked out, and to always have a backup
<GnomeKris> What broke?
<bekks> Abe_: Yes.
<Kira9204> The Apache service
<Kira9204> Failed to start apache2.service: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files
<Abe_> bekks: yeah I tried Kubuntu :/ was not a good Idea... rebuilding my system the hole night now
<bekks> Abe_: Rebuilding sounds like "I had no backup".
<GnomeKris> It seems like everywhere I look, people are running into broken parts of 16.04...and everyone has something different that's broken after the upgrade.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, have you tried fixing your audio by purging pulsweaudio, some of it's settings in 16.04 are mucked up and wrong headed
<dspnwb> hello
<Kira9204> so far i have not found the root cause, but it seems to be some permission somewhere that got messed up
<rubiksmomo> Any idea how can I get the nvidia driver working? Nvidia installer cannot find my kernel headers, even "linux-headers-generic is already the newest version.". I also tried installing the nvidia driver using apt, but I cannot select nvidia from prime. It just rolls back to intel on login. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<dspnwb> i already have nvidia-prime installed...
<bekks> rubiksmomo: And which version of the linux headers is the installer searching for?
<Abe_> bekks: yes I did make backup.... I'm not that dumb :-D.. but all my configuration's are screwed up...
<GnomeKris> I haven't tried to purge BluesKaj, but that's not gonna matter anyway. If I can't get my games to work right graphically, then there is no point in staying at 16.04 anyway.
<Abe_> saved all my important files to my external harddrive
<bekks> Abe_: So you did not make a backup. Having a backup means "no messed up configuration files". ;)
<rubiksmomo> bekks, linux-headers-4.5.3-040503-generic
<GnomeKris> Half my steam games don't even open with the open source driver, the other half have missing or distorted bits everywhere.
<dspnwb> i already have nvidia-prime installed....but still my GM108M, after boot the screen goes black....huhuhuhu
<bekks> rubiksmomo: As you can see in your former dpkg -l output, that particular package isnt installed.
<Abe_> well i saved all my files :(
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, ok, amd/ati gpus are suffering a lack of linux support more and more as time goes on.
<Abe_> i consider that a backup... after I formatted my HDD what else should i do?
<GnomeKris> I've noticed. It really sucks a big one too.
<bekks> Abe_: Before you formatted it, you should have saved all files. That would have saved you a lot of time you are wasting for rebuilding currently.
<rubiksmomo> bekks, I think I ran: dpkg -i linux-headers-4.5.3-040503_4.5.3-040503.201605041831_all.deb
<rubiksmomo> bekks, Should I try it again?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: No. Because "linux-headers-4.5.3-040503_4.5.3-040503.201605041831_all" isnt "linux-headers-4.5.3-040503-generic".
<rubiksmomo> bekks, oh
<gobelin789> Hello! I've created some key pairs with different comments to organize them. If I add them to the agent with ssh-add and check the fingerprints with ssh-add -l it always says 'rsa w/o comment'. Shouldn't the comment appear here?
<rubiksmomo> bekks, How could I properly install v4.5 kernel? 4.6 is in login loop. And 4.2 has over 10min delay before login screen appears when using nvidia.
<dspnwb> @bekks i will try deleting intel in xorg.conf
<Abe_> bekks: I did save all my files on my HDD? I made a complete fresh install and formatted my HDD...how should I save if I format?
<i4> ducasse, how can I check my video outputs?
<Abe_> *external HDD
<i4> monitor is on HDMI-0
<i4> but this output is not working when i try to point at cmd
<bekks> !backup | Abe_
<ubottu> Abe_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ducasse> i4: what error do you get? "not working" is not informative.
<i4> unrecognized option HDMI-0
<nixoeen> Can anyone login in https://wiki.ubuntu.com? Everytime I try to login, it takes either too long or I get a 500 Error.
<i4> ducasse, this
<i4> output HDMI-0 not found ignoring
<ducasse> i4: 'xrandr --output HDMI-0 ....'
<i4> yep, I do this allready
<i4> "output HDMI-0 not found ignoring"
<i4> and old error too
<i4> it's not help
<lyze> i4: nvidia? … for me it works with HEAD-X … where X is the number of the display
<i4> lyze, yep
<mrasker> if i open a terminal and type: alsactl restore, then it shows an error but it works until i reboot
<i4> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/c19bff644f00e9fac0144cca099e57dc
<i4> This is command and output in cmd
<__raven> how to fix broken package system? every command fails due to an old kernel which still is in any inventory but not installed any more 3.13.0-71-generic
<bekks> __raven: whats the full output you get?
<arrrghhh> hey there, does anyone have experience with LIRC?  I am trying to fumble my way through it, and seems like I need a later version then the Ubuntu repo's provide...
<arrrghhh> I tried to find a ppa, but I haven't been able to get one for xenial specifically
<__raven> bekks: http://pastebin.com/GQYjKXmy
<i4> hm...
<i4> it sets
<GnomeKris> If I copy paste JUST my home directory to my secondary hdd, and tell the installer to use that for my home directory when downgrading to 14.04, how much data will I lose?
<ducasse> __raven: 'sudo dpkg -r packagename'
<bekks> GnomeKris: All data not stored in your home.
<GnomeKris> Which is basically just installed apps right?
<GnomeKris> And settings
<bekks> GnomeKris: OR other data you stored outside your home. All global configurations, etc.
<ducasse> arrrghhh: build a package yourself?
<i4> ducasse, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8ade4123d262fa89625990c4af2b32f0
<i4> this's current output of xrandr after my manipulations
<i4> but i can't see output HDMI-0 or something else
<i4> o.O
<arrrghhh> ducasse, I was really hoping for a ppa so I don't have to maintain it
<GnomeKris> I won't be losing anything super important that I can't get back then. I haven't had this installation for long enough to say I've got a ton of stuff stored outside of /home/
<ducasse> arrrghhh: well if there isn't one then you don't really have a lot of other options.
<__raven> ducasse: same error
<i4> When i try addmode with xrandr: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5504d95a602829f575d8712e3bc66cd4
<arrrghhh> ducasse, hm ok.  I think I'll have to research this a bit more, I want to make sure this will work before I go down that route
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, you can always just instll to / and just set the mountpoint for /home in the manaul partitioner/something else in ubiquity
<arrrghhh> anyone have experience setting up LIRC?
<GnomeKris> BluesKaj, did you just speak yiddish?
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, oh you mean gibberish ? :-)
<ducasse> __raven: it would be really nice if you could paste your errors with an english locale, i remember very little german from school :)
<GnomeKris> haha, That too.
<GnomeKris> Laymen's terms?\
<mrasker> any idea?
<__raven> ducasse: how to set the locale?
<EriC^^> __raven: LANG=C <command you want to run here>
<ducasse> __raven: prefix your command with 'LC_ALL=C '
<ravi> in ubuntu after closing the lid of laptop, it is not suspending
<ducasse> sorry, LANG
<GnomeKris> I'm gonna have to sudo cp to move everything in my home directory aren't I?
<lyze> ducasse, errors when managing linux-image-extrao-3.13.0-71.generic (--remove): Subprocess installed post-removal-script returned 1.
<lyze> ducasse, Packages "linux-image-extrao-3.13.0-71-generic and linux-image-3.13.0-71-generic" errored
<ducasse> lyze: what is it that errors out, you can see it in the full output.
<ravi>  in ubuntu 16.04 after closing the lid of laptop, it is not suspending.
<BluesKaj> GnomeKris, http://askubuntu.com/questions/283060/how-do-i-use-my-home-directory-on-a-separate-partition
<arrrghhh> ravi, did you check the suspend settings?
<ravi> arrrghhh, yes i checked it is all right
<SchrodingersScat> GnomeKris: I normally rsync my /home/ somewhere and pull down things I need as I go, to each their own though, you could rsync it one way and rsync the entire thing back, or like you said could make it a separate /home/ in the install.
<arrrghhh> ravi, can you put the laptop to sleep without closing the lid?
<lyze> ducasse, it was the translation from __raven. I just translated the lines which were not in english. So the first message was: line 29, 30. and the second message was 39-43
<ravi> arrrghhh, yes
<ducasse> lyze: ok, sorry.
<SchrodingersScat> GnomeKris: you need to consider if you changed anything in /etc/ manually that you can't reproduce, only you know how you use your computer.
<arrrghhh> ravi, settings for lid closure must not be set.  doublecheck
<lyze> Just tried to help ^v^
<\9> GnomeKris: there isn't anything outside /home that's important that you wouldn't know of
<leachim6> what's with all of the freenode hate spam in this channel?
<GnomeKris> SchrodingersScat, I have an ssd and an hdd installed in my pc. Was planning on using the hdd for /home/ and the ssd for the os (only because the hdd is larger). I did not change anything outside of /home though.
<leachim6> is anyone else seeing this?
<bekks> leachim6: Everyone else is just ignoring it :)
<GnomeKris> I just need to sudo cp in order to move some of the hidden files due to permissions.
<\9> GnomeKris: then you should be ok
<\9> leachim6: it's just that. spam.
<ravi> arrrghhh, yes I crosschecked but it is all right
<ducasse> __raven: it looks like all/most files in those packages have been manually removed.
<arrrghhh> ravi, just put it to sleep manually then?
<i4> please, how to setup resolution for 4k in ubuntu 16.04 for nvidia nouveau driver?
<__raven> EriC^^ ducasse bekks http://pastebin.com/dg2hT9nh
<i4> I can't solve this task. And default display settigns shows only 800x600 o.O
<arrrghhh> i4, the proprietary nvidia drivers usually work best
<i4> arrrghhh, tell this to my video player that can't display video stream correctly(
<arrrghhh> i4, huh?  I'm telling you from experience that the open source nvidia drivers are not so great
<arrrghhh> use the binaries directly from nvidia
<am_> arrrghhh, dam...
<arrrghhh> am_, ?
<am_> arrrghhh, i was tried to solve teh problem with VLC player that show all video with artefacts
<am_> but no solution found
<arrrghhh> I'm not following
<arrrghhh> I'm guessing am_ = i4
<am_> yep
<arrrghhh> but still, did you try to download the drivers from nvidia?
<arrrghhh> and you installed them, rebooted etc?
<i4_> yes
<arrrghhh> that's going to be your best driver
<arrrghhh> for nvidia
<i4_> I install xorg nouveau driver and reboot, but there is only 800x600 resolution
<zykotick9> arrrghhh: downloading nvidia.com's driver is a terrible idea/suggestion...
<arrrghhh> i4_, don't use the oss drivers
<arrrghhh> zykotick9, always worked well for me
<SchrodingersScat> !backups | GnomeKris
<ubottu> GnomeKris: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arrrghhh> I guess if you have a better suggestion, make it :)
<i4_> arrrghhh, what does it mean OSS driver?
<arrrghhh> i4_, nouveau driver is open source
<i4_> with this xorg nouveau nvidia driver video works correctly
<arrrghhh> i4_, evidently it doesn't :)
<GnomeKris> Okay, theory time. First, I sudo cp my home directory to hdd. Second, I reboot to 14.04 installation media and begin install. During install, point it to new /home on hdd, but everything else goes to the ssd. Complete wipe of ssd during install will remove any remnants of old /home. Installer will automatically detect all things needed from hdd for /home (uuid and other such technical stuff). Lastly, once installation is completed, bo
<GnomeKris> ot to newly installed 14.04, setup preferences and install apps....Enjoy!
<GnomeKris> Is this accurate?
<i4_> arrrghhh, what doies it mean OSS driver?
<arrrghhh> i4_, open source I said already
<i4_> oh sorry
<zykotick9> arrrghhh: i pasted #debian's "why nvidia installer sucks" factoid to http://paste.ubuntu.com/16280504/ <- same basically applies to ubuntu as well.  Use ubuntu's packages, would be my _strong_ suggestion.
<ducasse> arrrghhh: with nvidia's driver he can't play videos, so it doesn't work well for him.
<i4_> and why you advice to don't use them?
<arrrghhh> ducasse, I think he's missing something
<arrrghhh> but I dunno I'm guessing that machine can't handle 4k
<i4_> ducasse, thanks
<\9> GnomeKris: sounds about right. before installing I'd double check on the live session to ensure that your new home dir is working fine
<snima> I have a repository on a machine but I do not know its version. How can I get the version?
<i4_> arrrghhh, 4k is working perfectly before on 14.04\
<i4_> on 60Hz
<bekks> snima: Ah repository of what?
<bekks> snima: *A
<arrrghhh> i4_, use what works then
<i4_> ufter upgrading to 16.04 video broken)
<\9> GnomeKris: and for the sake of everything be 100% careful when pointing the device names! it can't be stressed enough how easy it is to accidentally wipe everything
<GnomeKris> \9, good idea, thanks for the tip
<i4_> arrrghhh, stupid solution)
<snima> bekks: ubuntu packages repositiry
<arrrghhh> i4_, ok
<bekks> snima: So you have you own PPA?
<GnomeKris> Oh yea, I've made that mistake before too.
<fabio_> how can I clean all unnoficial software sources and remove the packages that were installed by them?
<snima> bekks: No, I think it is just a mirror of ubuntu oficial packages
<bekks> !infp ppa-pure | fabio_
<bekks> !infp ppa-purge | fabio_
<GnomeKris> my disks sizes aren't even close to similar, so it's pretty easy to tell them apart.
<bekks> Hmm, there used to be ppa-purge.
<i4_> maybe someone knows how to setup resolution for nouveau xorg nvidia geforce gtx960 with xrandr? or something else? maybe link to howto?
<zykotick9> bekks: !infP
<bekks> zykotick9: D'oh :D
<bekks> !info ppa-purge | fabio_
<ubottu> fabio_: ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<tim54> hi, I put just my OpenPGP encryption key on a smart card and gpg --card edit shows all the information etc. but how can I set Thunderbird/Enigma to use the smart card (there's a category "Manage SMart Card" but I can just addit the date and cretate a new key-pair)?
<fabio_> bekks, but i want all of them at the same time
<bekks> fabio_: So use ppa-purge.
<zykotick9> fabio_: as the poet Jagger wrote "you can't always get what you want..."
<\9> GnomeKris: my usual approach is to manually mount the drive before specifying it so I can be sure of exactly what I'm specifying. disk sizes are a good indicator yeah but not good enough to satisfy my paranoia :P
<__raven> EriC^^ ducasse bekks could be possible. any time boot was out of space and upgrade crashed. how to fix that?
<fabio_> zykotick9, :P
<AlexP11223> I updated 15.10 to 16.04 and now it shows black screen with tty1 instead of desktop
<bekks> __raven: give /boot more space, and remove old kernels more regular.
<ducasse> __raven: you need to force removal of the package, try 'dpkg --force-help'
<GnomeKris> The mount point for my hdd is /media/kristopher/Data/
<GnomeKris> That's where I'll point my cp right?
<rubiksmomo> Any idea how to get the nvidia driver working? If I select nvidia on prime settings it will be back to "Intel" on next login. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<ducasse> rubiksmomo: since nobody has been able to help you here, why don't you try somewhere else, like the ubuntu-users mailing list?
<Abe_> why has ubuntu 16.04 still unity 7... not using it just seeing it, I thought they wanted to implement unity 8
<BluesKaj> !optimus | rubiksmomo
<ubottu> rubiksmomo: Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<rubiksmomo> BluesKaj, I have nvidia-prime
<Abe_> It looks exactly like 14.04
<OerHeks> Abe_, maybe after 16.10
<bekks> rubiksmomo: And did you reboot to an official kernel?
<BluesKaj> rubiksmomo, i expected a more detailed suggestion from the bot
<rubiksmomo> bekks, They have a login loop I think. :<
<Abe_> serious?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: So login using a terminal.
<rubiksmomo> bekks, And?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: See what the issue actually is.
<ducasse> Abe_: serious, what?
<rubiksmomo> bekks, How?
<bekks> rubiksmomo: How what?
<Abe_> little dissapointed in this build...
<OerHeks> Abe_, lts versions are stable versions without big new features.
<OerHeks> always been, always will be
<rubiksmomo> bekks, How do I see what causes the login loop by using the terminal?
<ducasse> Abe_: it has zfs, that's all i ever wanted :)
<bekks> rubiksmomo: You need to investigate global issues like "enough free space", "correct permissions" and you have to investigate your log files.
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, i think i asked before, any turbo mode or overclock setting used in the bios? that would explain it.
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, No, I can't even find such options from BIOS
<OerHeks> but for now, you changed so many things, i think your ubuntuforumpost is out of date.
<John[Lisbeth]> when I do do-release-upgrade, my machine has been saying for a long time that there is no upgrade available
<John[Lisbeth]> I am on 15.10
<__raven> ducasse: force remove options also do not help :(
<Abe_> OerHeks: It's just unreal how long this is taking.
<OerHeks> John[Lisbeth], try this first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ducasse> __raven: then i doubt there is much that can be done, restore from last consistent backup.
<rick6860> my vlc player does not show a video -plays the sound, but locks the machine up.
<ducasse> rick6860: try another player?
<Lope> http://openjdk.java.net/install/index.html says `apt-get install openjdk-8-jre` but it's not in my apt-repos. Ubuntu 14.04. Any ideas?
<bekks> __raven: you could edit the failing postrm, etc. scripts for exiting successfully, whatever happens.
<GnomeKris> dang, I should have told cp to --verbose (or whatever it's called), so I can tell where it is in it's process
<rick6860> ducasse, recommendations for another player?
<lotuspsychje> rick6860: smplayer works like a charm
<ducasse> rick6860: mplayer2, mpv, parole...
<rick6860> lotuspsychje, got it
<SchrodingersScat> rick6860: running vlc from command line might also show you some errors as well
<rick6860> ducasse, what does one do when the computer locks up in ubuntu? ctr,alt,del does nothing
<OerHeks> Lope, correct
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jre trusty
<ubottu> Package openjdk-8-jre does not exist in trusty
<ducasse> rick6860: ctrl + alt + sysrq + r, e, i, s, u, b.
<arrrghhh> rick6860, there's an alternate but it's a pain
<arrrghhh> lol that's the one
<rick6860> SchrodingersScat, vlc always worked well for me on windows side of things
<MonkeyDust> rick6860  in what way does vlc lock your system? works like a charm here (16.04)
<OerHeks> Lope, this post says use a ppa, or upgrade > http://askubuntu.com/questions/464755/how-to-install-openjdk-8-on-14-04-lts
<craptalk> how to open any file by its default app from terminaL? like when i open *.mkv, what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  with  xdg-open
<rick6860> MonkeyDust, starts the sound, no video.I cannot X out of vlc or do anything with the mouse or keyboard. vlc just keeps playing the sound.
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: can you gimme complete example?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  xdg-open picture.jpg
<gour_> p for printer
<OerHeks> xdg-open /path/to/blablabla
<gour_> how to install hplip in ubuntu 16.04
<craptalk> and it is also working to all file formats?
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  yes
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: Good to try
<rick6860> SchrodingersScat, how do i run vlc from command line?
<bekks> rick6860: vlc filename
<SchrodingersScat> rick6860: ^ from a terminal
<rick6860> SchrodingersScat, no errors
<Guest65567> i downloaded hplip .run file but it is not installing
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: sudo apt install hplip from terminal
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: well, it is working, if i want to change to another app, so i need to change the default app in the setting? cause xdg-open is kind of invoking default app?
<Guest65567> i did it but no result
<JoseRuben> alguien ha hecho funcionar wasap en pc?
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: or sudo apt install hplip-gui for the gui
<MonkeyDust> craptalk  yes, in the system settings
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<craptalk> MonkeyDust: Thanks Dust
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: ubuntu version?
<JoseRuben> sera para mi ? gracias...
<JoseRuben> sip
<JoseRuben> para ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !english | JoseRuben
<ubottu> JoseRuben: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<\9> !es | JoseRuben
<ubottu> JoseRuben: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rick6860> VLC player won't play WMV. I downloaded MPG and it played
<Guest65567> .16.04 version
<JoseRuben> es un aespecie de xeno phibia ?
<craptalk> i heard that windows can soon be able to use linux bash?
<craptalk> is that true?
<JoseRuben> xenophobia?
<JoseRuben> o capricho?
<arrrghhh> craptalk, they are implementing cygwin by default AFAIK
<arrrghhh> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/about < well not quite
<arrrghhh> Windows is running Ubuntu user-mode binaries provided by Canonical. This means the command line utilities are the same as those that run within a native Ubuntu environment.
<arrrghhh> !es | JoseRuben
<ubottu> JoseRuben: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arrrghhh> oh someone did that already derp
<craptalk> arrrghhh: thats lovely one
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: what errors do you get?
<Guest65567> how to install hplip in 16.04
<craptalk> arrrghhh: dont have to download it separately
<arrrghhh> craptalk, I think the anniversary update to win10 gets it
<arrrghhh> but this is kind of #ot
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: open a terminal==>sudo apt install hplip hplip-gui
<Guest65567> error Reading package lists... Done
<Guest65567> Building dependency tree
<Guest65567> Reading state information... Done
<Guest65567> hplip is already the newest version (3.16.3+repack0-1).
<Guest65567> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<craptalk> arrrghhh: yeah, i gotta say sorry for it
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: install hplip-gui also, you well get a new icon to manage your printer
<lotuspsychje> Guest65567: the plugin your printer with usb, and add it in printers
<appleboy> I’m having a slight issue with bluetooth connecting from command line. If I use bluetoothctl I can run “connect <mac>” and it works fine, but sometimes the connection drops so I want to script it to automatically reconnect. The problem is if I try using bt-device to do it I get “Error: GDBus.Error:org.bluez.Error.AlreadyExists: Already Exists” even though it’s not connected. any ideas how I can auto reconnect?
<__raven> ducasse EriC^^ bekks http://pastebin.com/47XZR1yJ
<bekks> __raven: You did not edit the postrm script(s) to exit successfully, whatever happens.
<LookingForStufff> Hello
<LookingForStufff> Im looking for encoding softwares.
<__raven> bekks: is there no way to remove the inventory entries??
<bekks> __raven: that IS the way to remove them, cleanly.
<tats_> hi everyone
<rubiksmomo> LookingForStufff, What are you plannin on encoding?
<tats_> what is the easiest and most reliable way to create a bootable Ubuntu drive with a set of specific pre-installed packages on it?
<LookingForStufff> Im trying too encode a powershell injection for windows
<bekks> tats_: Create a bootable drive, install your desired software, hand over your drive to whomever.
<tats_> bekks, last time i tried this, whenever we restarted, the installed stuff was not there anymore
<LookingForStufff> rubiksmomo you got anything for me?
<bekks> tats_: Then you did not create a persistent installation.
<Annoyed> Greetings
<Annoyed>  Been having headaches w/ a Samba server for a few weeks now.. Starting when they did a patch for badlock? I think it was, I lost the ability to to write to shares. About a week later, a patch fixed that.. And now the recent patch to Version 4.3.9-Ubuntu broke it again.
<rubiksmomo> LookingForStufff, We don't offer support for PowerShell or Windows here O_o
<GnomeKris> Okay, home directory cp is done. Wish me luck on this install.
<GnomeKris> Back later...I hope.
<Annoyed> Anyone know what is going on with that?
<LookingForStufff> Well encoding softwares still?
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: ubuntu version?
<tats_> bekks, all right; are these instructions up to date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cristian_c> ducasse: you are right
<cristian_c> ducasse: it works, changing type from zimp,e to forking did the trick
<cristian_c> ducasse: thank you again
<cristian_c> :)
<Annoyed> Started with 4.3.8, and now is 4.3.9
<bekks> tats_: They are. But I'd rather install Ubuntu onto an USB, instead of creating a LiveUSBPersistentWhatever.
<ducasse> cristian_c: good! you're welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: ubuntu version?
<ducasse> bekks: +1
<Annoyed> lotuspsychje: Started with 4.3.8, and now is 4.3.9
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: not samba version, wich ubuntu version are you on please?
<__raven> bekks: ok i will try to edit the scripts - where are they?
<cristian_c> *simple
<bekks> __raven: they are even named in your multiple pastebins.
<ducasse> cristian_c: the systemd unit type man pages are actually pretty good, if you have similar problems in the future.
<Annoyed> lotuspsychje: same configuration I've used for years  |  Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: is your system up to date also?
<cristian_c> ducasse: I've read the manual and the systemd blog stories (psankar)
<Annoyed> Yes, it's the server version, and is set to automatically update itself. As of 15 min. ago, it is current by a manual check; apt-get update / apt-get dist-upgrade, nothing available
<cristian_c> ducasse: but it didn't help me to understand how to write the .service file, in my case
<socket> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: perhaps was related to this? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2950-3/
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: perhaps backup your config, purge and reinstall?
<yabba_> hi if i have a process pid, how can i find more information about the process? name, when it was started, etc
<ioria> yabba_, /proc/<pid>/
<ducasse> cristian_c: you can look at the distribution scripts if you need examples, but few are documented. but still, it works now, that's the main thing :)
<tats_> bekks, Ok... how would I do that? do you mean to use this: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ducasse: ok
<tats_> that's what I did last time but it did not preserve persistence
<tats_> (sorry i mean it was not persistent)
<ducasse> tats_: just install to a usb stick instead of a hard drive
<tats_> ducasse, ok, but this is exactly what i did last time: i installed ubuntu on a usb stick, then booted into it, then ran apt-get install for whatever softs I wanted
<Annoyed> lotuspsychje: Looking at dpkg log shows the samba version installed to be the one recommended in that web page. 2:4.3.9+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<tats_> but then when i rebooted none of my installed software was there
<tats_> so i guess i need to create a "persistent" drive but i don't know how to do this
<tats_> the instructions here (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu) don't explain how to do that
<elosz> hello, I've host machine as ubuntu and I am running 2 VM (both ubuntu). How can I ensure communication between 2 VM's? I want both of them to ping each other
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: yes its the good version, but as for recent security flaws..perhaps reinstall could help?
<ducasse> tats_: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+install+persistence&t=canonical
<Annoyed> Perhaps. Did they make any changes that would require a change in config files?
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: also the #samba channel might know what this is about?
<yabba_> ioria, thanks
<OerHeks> tats_, that way you would have a persistent document folder, installed apps are not saved, just in memory. install to an usb device from that usb device (as a real install) and you can do whatever you want, lik
<ioria> yabba_, you're welcome
<tats_> ducasse, ok but bekks recommended NOT to use the "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent"
<Annoyed> lotuspsychje: I'm in that channel now, and posted the same question. Only response was someone who apparently has problems too
<rubiksmomo> Any ideas what else I could do to get my Nvidia driver working? It just switches back to Intel on login even if I select Nvidia from prime settings.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2323687
<tats_> OerHeks, "install to an usb device from that usb device (as a real install)": Ok that's probably what I want but I am confused on how I am supposed to do this?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, something weird really happed with samba ... the win share asks me for password when i set it without it ... but it works read/write
<ducasse> tats_: just run the installer and install to a usb stick, not a hard drive
<MonkeyDust> elosz  virtualbox? it has its own channel
<curlyears> *gads* this user interface is really strange...in hexchat)
<elosz> MonkeyDust: yeah just found. I thought since all machines are ubuntu, maybe this channel could help
<lotuspsychje> rubiksmomo: try 16.04 for newer gtx cards + nvidia-prime + latest 364 driver from ubuntu ppa
<lotuspsychje> ioria: there some new security holes patched, perhaps related?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i'm sure about it ;)
<curlyears> say, that reminds me, I have a 16.04 desktop LTS versino of the iso, but I am having difficulty bburnig it to a DVD
<curlyears> the difficulties, of course, have nothing to do with it being 16.04
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, is there a way to install a package and force skip configuring like mysql which in a terminal asks for a root password. Is there an option ?
<Annoyed> Mine is set to allow access w/out passwords as well, as the only interface samba listens on is the inside interface. it can't be accessed from the internet
<ioria> rubiksmomo, so, you can still try 2 things: reinstall without encryption or try (sig !) the nvidia installer and blacklist nouveau
<iulian> rubiksmomo, i think you get it with nvidia-352 now problem is how to switch  http://askubuntu.com/questions/451335/cant-switch-anymore-from-intel-to-nvidia-gpu
<curlyears> I jave found "Brasero Disk Burner" on my system, and I've run it witha blank in the drive, but I can't seem to get it to actually burn the damned thing
<curlyears> odd question;  what happens if there are multiple .iso files on a DVD?  Does that break things?
<lotuspsychje> curlyears: you can burn multiple iso's to 1 usb with multisystem
<curlyears> why does everyone refer to making .iso's into USBs/  Doesn't anyone use optical media anymore?
<Annoyed> USB's install faster.
<k1l_> the 90's called, they want their optical drives back ;p
<OerHeks> not everyone refer to that, why do you ask?
<Annoyed> And running off USB is faster than off an optical, too
<Azus> Annoyed, me i have no dvds
<k1l_> curlyears: usb ist most common and not limited to odd small sizes like cd. and you can rewrite them quite often
<curlyears> and that reminds me, what do I select in my BIOS Setup for boot device?  USB hard drive, USB CDROM, USB floppy, etc.?
<k1l_> + most new laptops (ultrabooks) dont come with dvd drives anymore.
<OerHeks> not everyone has a coffeecupholder-tray
<ducasse> curlyears: the bios usually has an entry for the optical drive
<curlyears> k1l_:  to me, that's odd.  Of course, I didn't like it much when thye stopped installing floppies by default, eithr
<Annoyed> lotuspsychje Thanks for the info, I was hoping it's a known issue w/ a known fix.. I really can't afford to spend a lot of time tearing into it. Maybe I'll try purge/re-install, but I suspect there is a config file change which will take a long time to find.
<curlyears> ducasse:  mine doesn't seem to
<ducasse> curlyears: not under hard drives either?
<curlyears> but again, how do I burn a DVD?
<lotuspsychje> Annoyed: try a specific channel perhaps #samba or even #ubuntu-server they might have the same issues recently?
<MyFriend> Hi, I know it's somewhat of an unrelated question but I am on ubuntu after all and using linux compatible software, I need to change the password on my router and I remember someone helped me do that once from chrome, does anyone know I can do this? thanks
<ducasse> curlyears: k3b is ok for burning, or xfburn if you want something small and lean
<Annoyed> I didn't get any response from #Samba, maybe I'll try #ubuntu-server later, but I gotta get going now. Thanks again
<a40ntistos> Hello everyone,I've bought a Dell Inspiron with Ubuntu out of the box, If I will replace the hdd inside with an SSD will be an issue or I will have isues after?
<curlyears> zMyFriend:  can you remember the old password?
<OerHeks> MyFriend, read to router manual, or ask in ##hardware as it is not ubuntu related
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: wich ssd did you choose?
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje: samsung 850
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: good choice, make sure your bios is set from IDE to AHCI (if its not already)
<ducasse> a40ntistos: probably not, but my hp only detects drives with hp part numbers
<OerHeks> if it had ubuntu on it, bios is set correct.
<prometheus> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: ubuntu 14.04 and higher has auto trim also
<Guest1700> Hello.
<a40ntistos> So I will replace the disk and then boot from a usb stick?
<curlyears> why are there so many users with nicks like Guest#####?
<a40ntistos> is that correct?
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: yes
<Guest1700> Apparently I weren't in time for the nickname. haha
<curlyears> how about Brasero?
<Guest1700> I was trying to find a decent IRC chat. :/
<Guest1700> Obviously this is for help.
<k1l_> !ot | Guest1700
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: isn't trim disabled on samsung 8xx?
<ubottu> Guest1700: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<curlyears> Guest1700:   f9r help on what, from where?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: i dont think so, TRIM is from Os right
<lotuspsychje> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: no, the kernel disables trim on a number of blacklisted drives, among them samsung 8xx due to firmware problems.
<curlyears> I blew an opportunity to buy a 960GB SSD for $247 late lkast year  )-:
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: in wich file should i find this, i have the 850 pro also?
<a40ntistos> lotuspsychje: you think also that Samsung 850 was a good choice? Is not the pro version though
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: it's in the kernel source somewhere, there are plenty of references to the actual file online
<lotuspsychje> a40ntistos: well lets not discuss that here mate, there is ##hardware if you like
<curlyears> *sigh*
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: there were problems with data loss or corruption on those drives when trim waas enabled, so the kernel blacklists it.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lemme research that, tnx for the hint
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: np.
<Industrial> Is there a way to make a program for linux that while I have it running, when I press one key (say "`") it toggles a loop that every 100 milliseconds "presses" the 1 2 3 4 5 6 keys for me, until I press ` again and it's off?
<ducasse> Industrial: can you code?
<vooze> When installing 16.04 I had secure boot on, I said It wont disable secure boot for some drivers and thats fine. But now, no mater what if I turn secure boot on or off in BIOS on my laptop. It says "insecure booting" how do I go back to manage it myself in bios ?
<vooze> it would disable *
<Industrial> ducasse: Yes, but not C.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: my weekly cron is set to: /sbin/fstrim --all || true also hdparm shows Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 8 blocks)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yes, but when you actually *run* fstrim, it returns really quickly, it doesn't actually perform the trim operations :)
 * ducasse has 850 evo
<bekks> tats_: Boot the install CD, plugin an USB, install to the USB.
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: lotuspsychje@RooTBooK:~$ sudo fstrim -v /
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: ./: 76,4 GiB (82029690880 bytes) trimmed
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: the kernel doesn't actually do it, is what i'm saying (or trying to)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: mine behaves just the same
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: is this the same on all kernels?
<frostschutz> ducasse, it doesn't necessarily disable trim entirely, just NCQ (queued trim) which is problematic on some drives...
<frostschutz> (unqueued) trim still works fine for these drives
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: https://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/06/16/201217/trim-and-linux-tread-cautiously-and-keep-backups-handy
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: tnx lemme check
<ducasse> frostschutz: that's not how the zfs people put it, i don't know enough to say one way or the other
<curlyears> *whew*  I had to re-d/lthe 16.04 desktop iso, it seems to have disappeared offf my drive (stupid computer gremlins.  see if I leave THEM any cookies and milk!
<curlyears> I am trying hexchat, but there are someproblems.  I can't seem to find the output from my /whois commands, for example
 * bekks hands some cookies to curlyears' gremlins, right after midnight. :P
<curlyears> aw, bekks...I thought we were BUDDIES!!!!
<frostschutz> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16283087/ relevant code from libata-core.c, the SupserSSpeed is blocked trim entire, the others just don't queue trim
<bekks> curlyears: You should be thankful I didnt pass you some Trebbles :P
<lotuspsychje> frostschutz: nice find
<bekks> curlyears: And why not seing your own /whois information problematic?
<Quoc> hello
<nes> hello
<LaserAllan> hey, is there any altenrative to Winrar on Linux?
<LaserAllan> Or could i run it in WINE?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | LaserAllan
<ubottu> LaserAllan: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.3.b2-1 (xenial), package size 546 kB, installed size 1451 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (xenial), package size 128 kB, installed size 325 kB
<OerHeks> avoid .rar
<LaserAllan> So I have to pay for those then?=)
<LaserAllan> Well thanks anyway
<OerHeks> non-free means the source code is not available, it is a binairy blob
<k1l_> LaserAllan: you dont need to pay. there is unrar support in the repos.
<LaserAllan> k1l_: So which do you suggest?=)
<xntht> anyone here tried the vocal podcast app on ubuntu?
<k1l_> LaserAllan: one that works :) "unrar"
<LaserAllan> k1l_: Can it be downlaoded form the repo?, ill check anyway
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install unrar
<k1l_> LaserAllan: you dont need to check. you just need to scroll back up. that was already answered :)
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: or p7zip
<xntht> hello?
<OerHeks> xntht, likely nobody who reads this, used it.
<xntht> ok
<OerHeks> xntht, or repeat after some time.
<LaserAllan> hmm for some reason it says that unrar is installed but i cant seem to find it when i try to point the rar fiels i have to unrar, i cant find it anywhere
<k1l_> LaserAllan: using the gui? file roller?
<lotuspsychje> LaserAllan: rightmouse your archive==>unpack here
<sandah> howdy does anyone know how to completely remove the gui (x/unity) from 16.04? I had to install using the desktop installer since the server install wouldn't see my disk.
<LaserAllan> lotuspsychje: The thing is that these are split into allot of files
<LaserAllan> and noi dont have that option
<k1l_> LaserAllan: open the .rar or .part1.rar file. that should see and open the rest if its in the same folder
<LaserAllan> k1l_: The thing is it says that there isn't a compatible software for it for some weird reason, ive never done these things on linux before
<k1l_> LaserAllan: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<LaserAllan> k1l_: Ubuntu GNOME
<LaserAllan> 1404 LTS
<k1l_> LaserAllan: "sudo apt update && sudo apt install unrar" in terminal
<LaserAllan> k1l_: It says that unrar is allready installed but i cannot find it anywhere
<k1l_> LaserAllan: its not a own program
<k1l_> you open the "file-roller" and with installing unrar that can open it
<LaserAllan> k1l_: FIleroller?, i am sorry i have never heard that term before:D
<JackJones> hey there
<k1l_> its the gnome program to open packed archives. it combines all sorts of rar and zip etc.
<JackJones> I'm in need to install antivirus / malware remover
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<JackJones> there is a malware thats intercepting my bitcoin address copying and pasting and I already lost $300 because of this, and I fear it might have also done more damage
<ducasse> sandah: you would need to remove a *ton* of packages, would probably be less hassle to figure out why the server image won't work, or try the mini.iso
<JackJones> I copy-pasted my password for a website and now I have to change that too OerHeks
<JackJones> but first I gotta remove this malware
<sandah> OK thanks ducasse I thought there was something simple like remove ubuntu-desktop, but that doesn't seem to work.
<ducasse> sandah: no, that's just a meta-package
<OerHeks> JackJones, is this on ubuntu?
<JackJones> OerHeks, xubuntu, yes.
<OerHeks> JackJones, so change password first, according to your brief story someone knows your bitcoin wallet pass
<JackJones> so they're not seeing everything I copy paste?
<r> oi
<MorningDies> hello, which file system should i use in a pen drive i want to use for both linux and windows? fat32?
<r> alguem ai ?
<ducasse> sandah: you could try tasksel
<Guest58792> hey guys
<OerHeks> JackJones, unlikely, but you can clean your browser history/cookies too , or maybe better remove the .config folder, that removes plugins too, maybe one of them is the culprit.
<OerHeks> MorningDies, fat32 ( with 4gb file limit) or ntfs
<JackJones> no I wasn't using a web wallet I'm using electrum OerHeks
<JackJones> OerHeks,  and its changing whatever btc address I copy-paste into something else that has the same first 3 characters
<OerHeks> JackJones, good, then i think you are fine with just the pass change. use clamav after that.
<MorningDies> OerHeks: i was told NTFS isn't supported by linux (?)
<LaserAllan> k1l_: Lemme see then
<LaserAllan> oh you mean archive manager
<OerHeks> MorningDies, it is, out of the box.
<OerHeks> MorningDies, only the newer exfat needs some tools
<MorningDies> So, any downsides of using NTFS everywhere?
<bekks> MorningDies: There are no upsides.
<MorningDies> Can i safely format all my drives to NTFS?
<LaserAllan> k1l_: For some reason when i open it in the roller it is empty, I guess I'll have to use Windows afterall
<OerHeks> well, if the drive gets errors in the filesystem, i wouldn't use linux tools to repair them.
<MorningDies> Thanks for the answers, guys
<y014> Hi, could someone point me in the right direction ? I have AMD CPU with built in graphics onto which I have connected 1st monitor over hdmi. I have also radeon 5 and second monitor is attached to it. Since I am using radeon drivers only second monitor is detected
<JackJones> ok thanks OerHeks I changed my passwords for electrum and another forum I logged into
<JackJones> the malware got in this past week I think and I restarted earlier
<OerHeks> :-)
<rajiv1> Whenever i turn my computer on and connect my modem to it, internet in not connected. To connect the internet i have to remove and then reconnect the modem again. This happens whenever i turn the computer on. I don't know what is the problem ,anybody please help. I am using huawei e8231.
<rajiv1>  
<JackJones> eletrum was working fine until after the restart
<ducasse> JackJones: see if your bitcoin wallet has two-factor auth
<rajiv1> what is ntpd
<curlyears> OK...I found xfburn in my Software Center.  INstalled it, ra it.  It complained no driv3e was available.  I looked at the sidebar, and sure enough my optical drive was there listedas being held busy by xfburn. So I unmounted it, and ran xfburn again
<ducasse> rajiv1: network time protocol daemon
<bekks> rajiv1: Network Time Protocol Daemon.
<curlyears> xfburn immediately complained no optical drive was available. I don't get i
<JackJones> well I was receiving some coins when I got robbed by it but uhh yeah perhaps I should look into implementing two-factor auth
<ducasse> curlyears: you might need to have a blank disk in the drive
<RyedDorkeen> Hi I am interest in buying a new 15" laptop from Amazon and loading Ubuntu on it. Something with 8gb of ram and 1tb of hd. Does anyone know of any laptops in the $450-$600 range?
<Johnny_Linux> asus
<rajiv1> bekks: whenever i turn my computer on ntpd crashes? why is this happening?
<RyedDorkeen> Or where I can find a place that can make a good recommendation?
<bekks> rajiv1: How am I supposed to know? You need to investigate your log files.
<ducasse> JackJones: get a yubikey if they support that, i totally love mine.
<bekks> rajiv1: :)
<rajiv1> bekks: how do i investigate it?
<Johnny_Linux> RyedDorkeen:  check for maybe asus with intel + intel or nvidia graphics
<bekks> rajiv1: By looking at the log files, under /var/log/
<curlyears> RyedDorkeen, I think yoou might want to check http://tigerdirect.com as well.   THey often have sweet deals at reasonable prices
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ducasse> Johnny_Linux: +1 on as many intel parts as possible
 * curlyears prefers AMD procesors
<curlyears> RyedDorkeen, I think yoou might want to check http://tigerdirect.com as well.   THey often have sweet deals at reasonable prices
<bekks> curlyears: They have better avionic characteristics. For IT, I'd use Intel. :)
<beatmeat> bekks: any reason why? or just blind loyalty.
<curlyears> bekks:  I am not i n "IT."  I am a retired software engineer, getting into 3D printing, and using my computer as a hobby
<RyedDorkeen> I recently failed. Purchad a lenovo ideapad that does not even have expermental support for the broadcom wifi chipset. I just dont want to fail again, and anything newer seems to have a lack of reviews. Somethimes even a lack of exact model number.
<shark> bonjour des francais ?
<bekks> beatmeat: Experience. Weird crashes on AMD driven blades, which turned out to be some differences compared to Intel.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Johnny_Linux> RyedDorkeen:  atheros works pretty good
<curlyears> howdy raspberrypifan!
<curlyears> raspberrypifan, I just recieved my Pi3 two days ago
<curlyears> I need to get a ds card so I can put Noobs on it any play with it
 * Xark prefers micro-SD cards. :)
<curlyears> oops,  I actually meant SD, xarx.  Thanks for catching my error
<OerHeks> rpi too, but this is getting offtopic
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<curlyears> I had/have a64GB moicroSD somewhere, but I can't find the damned thing.  It's so damned small, it could easily have fallen on floor and gotten swept up.
<OerHeks> curlyears, please, 99% off your comments are non support related
<curlyears> OerHeks:  You are reight, I do go off-topic too much, but 99% is a grss exaggeration
<Xark> Hello.  Is there a fix/workaround for the fact that the Ubuntu 16.04 grub loader scrambles my screen when selecting windows?  Like can I make grub not set graphics mode and just use text screen?
<curlyears> oerHeks:  may I PM you?
<Xark> curlyears: You are aware of #raspberrypi?
<curlyears> Xarx:   I am, thank you
<a40ntistos> i've added the ssd on the laptop, on the installation type menu what option to choose? Erase disk and Install Ubuntu?
<ducasse> a40ntistos: yep
<OerHeks> Xark, with what GPU?
<curlyears> a40ntistos, my as well erase disk, just to vbe certain theres nothiung on ther
<Xark> OerHeks: This is Skylake with Intel HD.  Windows is fine once it boots, but scrambled during the load (which can be a bit when unsuspending).
<a40ntistos> curlyears: i've just added on the laptop so is empty
<curlyears> s/my/may/\
<Xark> OerHeks: (Dell Inspiron 15)
<curlyears> OerHeks, may I PM you?
<curlyears> I don't like the hexchat client as much as I liked irssi
<OerHeks> curlyears, no, i give support only.
<OerHeks> Xark,  so ubuntu boots fine, but windows messes up?
<curlyears> Oerheks:   alright
<C0r3> How to install vim on ubuntu 16.04 from the source code. I checked there website and it said to clone the repository and cd in vim/src and make. But that failed. It says 'You need to install a terminal library; for example ncurses'
<keonkim-> hello, I am having a problem connecting my ubuntu 16.01 to a blutooth mouse. Setting up blutooth seems to work but I cannot control anything with the mouse. here is my log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16284564/). It seems Blutooth breaks down on "Bluetooth: hci0: Waiting for firmware download to complete" step. Could someone please help me to fix this problem?
<OerHeks> i found this post working for ubuntu / skylake, intel_pstate=no_hwp >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/723166/cant-install-ubuntu-on-new-skylake-ultrabook-thinkpad-yoga-260 not your hardware, but still..
<curlyears> c0r3;  then install ncurses and try again
<ducasse> C0r3: you need to find out what the dependencies are and install them. might be documented in the github repo.
<nick_name_123451> I am trying to build unity on ubuntu 14.04 and running remake-unity says I am still missing dependencies
<nedstark> C0r3,  you need to install the development environment,  sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev libgnome2-dev libgnomeui-dev libgtk2.0-dev libatk1.0-dev libbonoboui2-dev libcairo2-dev libx11-dev libxpm-dev libxt-dev python-dev ruby-dev git
<keonkim-> here is my dmesg | grep Bluetooth result > dmesg | grep Bluetooth
<keonkim-> oops here > http://paste.ubuntu.com/16284642/
<curlyears> looks like you have some sort of security issue, keonkim
<andropov> Ubuntu 14.04 has been freezing on the login screen, and doesn't accept input from either the mouse or keyboard. In order to get it to work, I need to restart several times. What could be causing this?
<nedstark> keonkim-, this may be related to an open bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104011
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 104011 in Bluetooth "SMP Security check breaks formerly working bluetooth mouse connection" [Normal,New]
<curlyears> well, if restarting several times clears the probem, it sounds to me like you have uunstable hardware issues
<andropov> So I need to replace the mouse and keyboard?
<ducasse> andropov: try running memtest overnight
<curlyears> andropov:  it could be mpouse or keyboard, it could be USB port, it could be a flakey RAN.  Hard to say from here
<ioria> andropov, how old is you hhd ?
<bekks> andropov: Did you check mouse/kb on another computer?
<curlyears> s/RAN/RAM/
<Xark> OerHeks: Yes, just the "boot animation" so it is not critical, but it is annoying.
<ducasse> andropov: could also be an unstable power supply
<keonkim-> nedstark: thanks! but how do I solve this problem as stated here? I am a complete noob :(
<andropov> I have used the mouse and keyboard sucessfully on another keyboard. Switching the USB port they are plugged in to does not help. I will try memtest.
<bekks> andropov: Did you rule out mouse and kb are broken by testing them on another computer?
<curlyears> it cou;d be ;iterally anything in or connected to his computer
<andropov> bekks: yes
<nedstark> keonkim-, what kind of hardware are you using?
<mkt> -e
<ioria> andropov, dmesg | grep "SATA link down"
<keonkim> nedstark: I am using lenovo U31 with microsoft bt mouse.
<nedstark> keonkim, you might try using a bluetooth dongle instead of the built-in bt
<nedstark> the bug is related to lenovo hardware
<andropov> ioria: I get no output what I enter that command
<nedstark> arch has a similar problem https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/46006
<ioria> andropov, oh, ok
<keonkim> nedstark: damn :( but I have been using it very long time and suddenly doesnt work after I upgraded to ubuntu 16.01
<nedstark> keonkim, yes, probably.  there are other things that broke too
<xntht> 16.01?
<nedstark> 16.04.04 will make ubuntu great again
<keonkim> oh I mean 16.04
<symm-> hi, what irc client should I install on ubuntu?
<keonkim> nedstark: damn lenovo... you are right, the symptoms are the same.
<keonkim> nedstark: thanks for helping
<nedstark> lenovo has more issues than normal with linux, and new distros always have issues
<andropov> symm: xchat
<keonkim> nedstark: does these kind of problems usually get fixed?
<nedstark> you really want to wait about 6 months after release to upgrade your system unless you want to help bug fix
<nedstark> yes eventually
<symm-> andropov: thanks, will do that... but iirc there was a console-based client? I forget the name
<keonkim> nedstark: got it.
<andropov> symm-: irssi might be what you are thinking of
<symm-> ah, right right! that one, thanks
<keonkim> nedstark: thanks for helping :)
<nedstark> you're welcome
<ducasse> symm-: weechat is really nice
<DJones> symm-: hexchat or irssi (for command line) Ignore suggestions for xchat, its not been updated for years and has been dropped from the ubunto repositories
<symm-> I want to get a taste of "unixness" (windows user)
<symm-> so.. command line :)
<mkt> ^list
<ducasse> symm-: weechat is command line, but has gui's available
<symm-> hmm, I see
<andropov> symm-: if you want to do more stuff in the terminal, try lynx, a text based browser
<mkt> !list
<ubottu> mkt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Tegu> or links
<JackJones> can .exe files infect ubunut/linux ?
<mkt> 1bot
<mkt> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<ducasse> symm-: recently switched to weechat running in tmux, it's the nicest client i know
<nedstark> JackJones, if you're using wine or another windows emulator
<JackJones> and if you're not?
<JackJones> there's no way they can work, right?
<JackJones> nedstark
<ducasse> JackJones: no
<nedstark> JackJones, then it can only affect windows systems that touch those files
<symm-> ducasse: thanks for the recommendation!
<nedstark> like if you're sharing the same hd between 2 os's
<dreamcat4> hi i have a question about casper: why hasnt anybody improved it in ages? it could do with better options for persistence
<dreamcat4> its stayed the same for years
<ducasse> symm-: np. there are plenty of guides to getting started with it online, start at weechat.org
<JackJones> well my virus scan only found a bad .exe file
<JackJones> didn't find anything else
<JackJones> this must be some sophisticated bitcoin stealer in my system
<JackJones> wow, but now that clamAv is running... the copy-pasting of wallet addresses is working normally
<fedoen> Hi, I just removed all I could find about bluetooth: bluez, bluetooth, blueman. What to install to get a2dp bluetooth headset working on 16.04?!? I've been strugling with this for quite a while now.
<MonkeyDust> fedoen  guess you removed everything to make it work
<MonkeyDust> or that can make it work
<UbuntuDude> Is it possible to make Esc button behave on ubuntu the same behavior in windows in terms of closing dialogs and popup windows?
<fedoen> MonkeyDust:  I know, wich one should I bring back to make it work?
<MonkeyDust> UbuntuDude  start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/254424/how-can-i-change-what-keys-on-my-keyboard-do-how-can-i-create-custom-keyboard
<MonkeyDust> fedoen  try them one at a time
<fedoen> MonkeyDust: I had blueman and bluetooth and bluez up and headset working until first disconnect, after that I coldn't get it back working again
<fedoen> MonkeyDust: not sure where to dig, on bluetooth or pulseaudio
<fedoen> MonkeyDust:  I had my share of fun with both, either working when selecting a2dp from blueman or from pulseaudio, either not working at all...
<mkt> ciao
<MonkeyDust> fedoen  what's a2dp?
<fedoen> MonkeyDust: but this is bothering now, after 2 weeks on 16.04 I can't get my headset working on a daily basis, I had my share of trouble on 15.10, but once I got it working they would work "forever"
<JackJones> can someone who's a linux guru install a keylogger on your system in about 15-20 minutes... even though you locked the screen and have a strong password and walked away
<fedoen> MonkeyDust: not really sure, it's a mode for headset - a2dp_sink
<JackJones> I haven't touched the root user since installing the OS... and it was disabled the last time I checked
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  yes, root is disabled by default, in ubuntu
<bekks> JackJones: Getting physical access is just one attack vector. One of a lot.
<JackJones> wow
<JackJones> su should give me an error if root user is disabled
<JackJones> right?
<ducasse> do any of the quality gaming mice with many buttons work well with ubuntu? (work well as in send events that can be configured without windows software)
<fedoen> brb
<bekks> JackJones: Not necessarily.
<JackJones> I think last time it gave me an error
<JackJones> a month ago or so
<JackJones> omg... there's no way my friend would this, can you please help me, how do I check if root user is enabled or disabled
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  if you havent enabled it, it's disabled
<JackJones> <JackJones> can someone who's a linux guru install a keylogger on your system in about 15-20 minutes... even though you locked the screen and have a strong password and walked away
<ducasse> JackJones: someone with physical access can do *anything*
<akik> JackJones: sudo passwd -S root
<JackJones> are there other ways to obtain my electrum password without a keylogger?
<symm-> if I installed zsh and used `chsh -s /bin/zsh`, will zsh now always run when I open a terminal?
<MonkeyDust> symm-  what happens when you try?
<akik> JackJones: read the man page of passwd to see what that means
<symm-> MonkeyDust: I can't tell what zsh looks like
<MonkeyDust> symm-  type this   env | grep SHELL
<symm-> it just gives me a prompt and a blinking cursor :)
<symm-> ok, will do in a sec... on my other machine atm
<JackJones> L
<JackJones> so its locked I guess
<curlyears> cul8r
<mkt> !list
<ubottu> mkt: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mkt> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<JackJones> akik, inactivity period is -1
<fedoen> back
<JackJones> well I did change my eletrum password too
<fedoen> MonkeyDust: a2dp_sink is a stereo mode for headset, it has another mode for phone headset wich is mono, that one connects sometimes to the computer too
<JackJones> I think that has to be what affected the malware
<JackJones> not the clamAv
<MonkeyDust> malware? exciting!
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  what kind of malware?
<ducasse> JackJones: the odds of your ubuntu installation having malware are pretty low.
<JackJones> MonkeyDust, btc address changer
<JackJones> aka btc stealer
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  source of it being malware?
<JackJones> ducasse, then how were my copy-pasted addresses being magically manipulated and I got robbed
<arunangshu> hi all
<ducasse> JackJones: i don't know, malicious JS injected in your browser session, maybe.
<JackJones> it was happening from electrum to IRC and to pidgeon
<JackJones> pidgin*
<Ben64> JackJones: what was happening exactly
<JackJones> was getting payment and the thieves got the transaction, my partial salary those ****
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  you lost me too, what was your initial question?
<JackJones> MonkeyDust, first and foremost I was trying to get an antivirus and anti-malware to remove whatever is in my system (the bitcoin stealer)
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ducasse> JackJones: there isn't really any such thing for linux
<JackJones> whenever I was copying an address from electrum and pasting it to IRC or anywhere else it was being changed except for the first 3 characters... and I usually triple check too but I was being rushed by my employer
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  what's electrum?
<JackJones> a bitcoin wallet software
<JackJones> oerheks was helping me but he/she left
<JackJones> told me to first change my password because he/she thought someone had it, and then scan the system with clamAv
<JackJones> I did it in that order and now my copy-pasting is working normally again...
<tgm4883> JackJones: ok, so then what is the question now?
<Ben64> it's much more likely that you cimply copied the wrong address
<JackJones> but still, even if someone had my electrum passwd how did they get it?
<Ben64> simply*
<mkt135> qualcuno mi spiega come funziona ??
<JackJones> Ben64, I tested it with multiple copy-pasting and yeah it was a btc stealer of some sort
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ben64> JackJones: doubt it
<JackJones> maybe I'll try changing the passwd back to the old one and see what happens hahaha
<kolobyte> how sweet is the 16.04 bg
<kolobyte> compared to 14.04
<Ben64> so theres a program that waits around for you to put a btc address into the clipboard, and modifies it, but it needs your password? no
<tgm4883> Ben64: crazy thought, but programs can do more than one thing. eg. monitoring your clipboard for address AND hoping to get a password so it can get into your BTC wallet
<fedoen> going to reboot, reinstalled blueman witch worked at some point
<tvtonight> Anyone have any issues installing Virtualbox on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. Getting kernel errors
<bekks> tvtonight: Works fine here. Which errors do you get?
<JackJones> Ben64 MonkeyDust ducasse, so finally, can a linux guru, very very proficient in it, and with physical access to your system, unlock your session even though you have it locked.
<tvtonight> Exit Code 1 Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<ducasse> JackJones: we've answered that
<MonkeyDust> tvtonight  paste this in a terminal, then try again ... sudo apt-get install dkms; sudo modprobe vboxdrv;sudo modprobe vboxnetflt
<JackJones> oh fuck
<JackJones> its back to doing that again
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  language
<JackJones> sorry for the foul language
<JackJones> OMG
<JackJones> can I record video of what I'm doing and show you, thats the only way you'll believe me
<tgm4883> sure
<MonkeyDust> JackJones  with byzanz
<tvtonight> MonkeyDust: dkms is already installed, both the modprobe commands return an error.  The "Required key is not available"
<Derik> hello
<ducasse> tvtonight: disable secure boot
<tvtonight> I'm fairly certain I've already done that, at the install stage.  But I will try again.  I shall be back
<CenZo> Yayy
<Derik> Anyone got some .onion's?
<Derik> Msg me if u do
<CenZo> ooo
<kolobyte> foo.onion
<kolobyte> bar.onion
<kolobyte> that'll be 1btc
<Derik> Lol
<JackJones> err, sorry, this time it was a mistake from me because I'm on the edge a bit stressed out, my apologies friends.
<Derik> Whats the bitcoin wallet address
<fedoen> I reinstalled blueman, reconnected my headset on audiosink (got some errors there), than used pulseaudio volume control to connect to A2DP Sink, now I get HQ sound on my headset, I hope it lasts...
<kolobyte> JHAJhk8u92089089AJKhj1-0=1KLAJaklailg90Q()A@HghjkKJA
<guamaboy> https://twistedmatrix.com/
<vijaikumar> why is ubuntu 16.04 failing to show applications that are installed using dpkg in dash ?
<Derik> Lol
<guamaboy> sorry..didnt mean to send that
<guamaboy> So.... does anyone know where i can find some free netflix accounts
<tgm4883> guamaboy: go pay for one
<bytefire> hey guys
<bytefire> what's a good tool to recovera deleted file on ubuntu?
<Derik> The silk road m8
<fedoen> so for all of you that didn't get bluetooth heaset from Santa, try classic, corded headset
<tvtonight> disabling secure boot in bios worked.  Thankyou very much
<guamaboy> do you know how to unlock a UEFI
<ducasse> tvtonight: no problem. you can also create certs/MOK's, install them and sign the modules yourself.
<stratum> tvtonight, ubuntus grub is supposed to be compatible with secure boot as shim is signed with MSFTs key
<ducasse> stratum: that's not the problem here.
<stratum> tvtonight, do look out for "intel rapid start" though
<stratum> k, k
<beowulf1> Having issues with gettings high resolutions via displayport on 16.04. (been googling and trying stuff for hours). Live-cd
<Kurogane> hey guys i have a question, i just notice i have a problem with my official repo, previous i have ubuntu 12.04 now i have "ubuntu 14.04" lsb_release -sc say trusty but for long time i have using source.list repo from 12.04 :\ . My question is, only changing the repo url from trusty is will ok or i need to so something else?
<BluesKaj> Kurogane, what do the deb lines in your sources.list show ? precise or trusty?
<nedstark> Kurogane, https://www.linode.com/docs/security/upgrading/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<nedstark> this one's better http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<nedstark> the earlier 1 had extra crap in it
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> hello
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> So i installed ubuntu on virtualbox but cannot seem to get wifi on wireshark
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> my host is win 10
<Kurogane> Blue1, precise with ubuntu 14.04  :\
<BluesKaj> Kurogane, then you have 14.04 Trusty LTS , update and upgrade then full-upgrade
<Kurogane> Blue1, yes but i have sources.list of preciese!
<Ben64> Kurogane: pastebin your sources.list
<BluesKaj> Kurogane, I asked you what your sources.list said , which is it?
<MannyLNJ> why does ls show ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<Ben64> MannyLNJ: bad drive
<ducasse> MannyLNJ: or you need to run fsck
<MannyLNJ> ducasse, I have to unmount the drive first?  I believe it's formatted as NTFS
<ducasse> MannyLNJ: then you need to run chkdsk in windows
<MannyLNJ> ducasse, problem then. I converted my windows systesm to virtual ones under ubuntu
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MannyLNJ, do you use wireshark?
<Ben64> BrAsS_mOnKeY: don't ask random people
<ducasse> MannyLNJ: then unmount it and pass the drive through to the windows vm
<BluesKaj> Kurogane, what does, lsb_release -a,  output?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> Ben64, ok.
<MannyLNJ> BrAsS_mOnKeY, No I don't
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> MannyLNJ, ok, thanks.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> anyone use wireshark?
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: do you give the ubuntu vm direct access to the wifi adapter?
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, and if someone does, what would be your support question?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, i think so.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: check. you need to.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, not sure if settings are correct.
<Kurogane> Ben64, http://pastie.org/private/uvsjovddmxheocvkcxtvxq
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: usb wifi adapter?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> OerHeks, trying to use wireshark on ubuntu vm
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, no, board.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> card
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you need to pass it through to the vm, if vbox can do that, so ubuntu sees it as a pci device.
<OerHeks> BrAsS_mOnKeY, "Whether you will be able to capture in monitor mode depends on the card and driver you're using. " https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/WLAN#Linux
<OerHeks> and from a VM .. goodluck
<zykotick9> OerHeks: +1
<beowulf1> 16.04 doesnt seem to detect my displayport connection. xrandr output has one entry: screen 0. What am i doiing wrong?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i have it as bridged on vbox network settings
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: that will not work.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: i doubt you'll be able to get this working, but you're welcome to prove me wrong :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> well.. i thought that was the whole point of having wireshark through ubuntu vm
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> because windows cant use wifi data
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> but linux can.
<ktbanb> I need help with sound on my ubuntu 16.04 install.
<SchrodingersScat> !sound | ktbanb
<ubottu> ktbanb: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: wireshark needs to access the driver on a very low level, it needs complete access to the device.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> do i need to go to my host wlan card settings?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i did notice one setting unchecked maybe it will help
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: you should run ubuntu natively, that will be much easier.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> microsoft network multiplex protocol is unchecked
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: doesn't matter.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> as well as LLDP protocol driver
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ok
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> i think it might help to be a guest instead of a host on the ubuntu system
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ducasse, the thing is, the omputer has to be windows.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> computer*
<OerHeks> i would check if the wifi adapter and driver is suitable for wireshark, if windows does not, m best guess is that linux does not too
<ducasse> BrAsS_mOnKeY: then you are probably out of luck.
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> there are many topis on the subject
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> so it must be able to work.
<Kurogane> BluesKaj, http://pastie.org/private/uvsjovddmxheocvkcxtvxq http://pastie.org/private/z6joa5ksnilnurjnvnhjta
<buggybug> is there any way to see old crash reports (>14 days old) that apport sent?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> anyway, i have to go
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> thanks for your advice, people. :)
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> ttyl.
<ducasse> buggybug: /var/log/apport.log* ?
<jamie_> !Resistance Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks (mobi).rar
<ubottu> jamie_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamie_> !Resistance Jason Arnopp - The Last Days of Jack Sparks (mobi).rar
<OerHeks> jamie_, this is not a filesharing network, stop that please
<buggybug> ducasse: I looked there but it only goes back a few weeks. on the wiki it says there's a page I can visit on the ubuntu website that shows all my crash reports, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<buggybug> but I don't see those settings in my menu
<ducasse> buggybug: never looked into it, sorry. just guessing here.
<buggybug> ok. thanks anyway
<Bingo> Hi
<Bingo> I am reading about Sirius, but it is terminal based
<ioria> buggybug, systemsettings -> privacy & security > Show Previous Reports
<xangua> I'm laying in bed with my operated foot
<Bingo> Any other stuff for ubuntu that is like cort?
<ioria> buggybug, systemsettings -> privacy & security > Diagnostic -> Show Previous Reports
<buggybug> ioria: I just realized I'm not on the base ubuntu so that's why I'm missing system settings, I'm installing the package now so maybe it will work now
<ioria> !info unity-control-center
<ubottu> unity-control-center (source: unity-control-center): utilities to configure the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 15.04.0+16.04.20160413-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 868 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<est31> why is the man page for snap so minimalistic
<Bingo> tweak-tool
<est31> it doesnt have a description section
<beowulf_> having issues getting my displayport to run beyond low res to a DP UHD screen (using nvidia Ti 980). Help needed!
<OerHeks> est31, it is in development, man pages are sparse, this is a start https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/
<OerHeks> est31, there is a dedicated channel too, join #snappy
<est31> ok
<Bingo> So i got to freenode roomd for help about voice  assistants.. no one there
<est31> I want to understand what this snappy stuff is... I just know what I read from technews, but thats very sparse
<bekks> est31: It is another package management system.
<Bingo> api ubuntu .. go fetch
<est31> bekks, yeah but for example how is updating managed
<est31> apt has repositories
<bekks> est31: By installing into a new directory.
<est31> and ppas
<fernando> hola
<bekks> est31: Repositories are needed for snap, too.
<est31> are the repositories set system wide
<Bingo> aps and programs will be seperate
<est31> and will do-release-upgrade disable all repositories that are alien
<est31> like its doing with ppas right now
<est31> I have lots of questions you see :)
<Bingo> me 2
<bekks> Bingo: What is the difference between apps and programs?
<Bingo> aps are web stuff
<OerHeks> est31, key is that snappy is host independant, good start http://www.unixmen.com/snappy-ubuntu-core-an-entirely-new-ubuntu-operating-system-for-clouds-and-devices/ and you better wait for responce in #snappy
<bekks> Bingo: So they are programs.
<Bingo> the equivalent to activeX
<bekks> Bingo: ActiveX is something totally different ;)
<Bingo> o?
<OerHeks> There is snappy-core and packages to make it more clear.
<Bingo> aps in 10 could be on the desktop
<bekks> Bingo: "aps in 10"?
<Bingo> xp had desktop active x
<OerHeks> Mark explained "Snappy-Core provides transactional updates with rigorous application isolation. This is the smallest, safest Ubuntu ever, on devices and on the cloud."
<bekks> Bingo: Do you know what activeX, actually? :)
<Bingo> at that time there was a flurry of difficulties with activex
<Bingo> privacy & security
<OerHeks> dot net is now opensource, no?
<bekks> Bingo: Those difficulties still exist today, with ActiveX, thats why MS ababonded it, in fact.
<Bingo> mah complaint wid them is that their aps are included with a list as software programs I installed
<est31> OerHeks, only the core part that's required to run server apps with dotnet
<est31> no gui :)
<est31> MS doesnt want to hurt its position on the desktop market
<bekks> Bingo: They are included in the list of programs because they are programs.
<Bingo> K, like why cortana is such a personal info problem, they could just as well made an ap, or boxed it in vm
<ducasse> Bingo: an 'app' is just a program. but this is really ot.
<bekks> Bingo: Cortana is a program, or as it called nowadays - "an app".
<Bingo> it is ot
<buggybug> ioria: it worked, problem solved, thanks!
<Bingo> aps is on web.
<gino> salut les gas
<ioria> buggybug, good
<ducasse> Bingo: no, those are 'web apps'
<Bingo> google docs a webap?
<bekks> Bingo: It is a program running in a browser. "App" is just a cool name for "program". And it is OT in here.
<Bingo> eats pizza
<beowulf_> im sorry but this "support" chat is ridiculous
<Bingo> wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<Bingo> there is gnu for that project already, and google released their stuff to gnu
<ioria>  Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother’s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye?
<Ali1> a question... adding other distros repo is ok on ubuntu?
<Ali1> and running apt update?
<OerHeks> beowulf_, not that many users here use displayport
<Bingo> uhd?
<OerHeks> Ali1, other distro repos in ubuntu is very rare, basicly not oke.
<marka> hello world
<marka> lol
<marka> русские есть?
<Bingo> Do you have a display port in your usb3?
<Bingo> a pluggable display port thing goes into usb3, and to the 4k tv
<mangix> hello, i'm on 16.04 and cannot find this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pocl . anyone know where i can find it?
<setmo> hi, how can i run irssi on the terminal, background it, logout and restore the session when i login again?
<invisiblek> setmo: run it in a tmux or screen session
<Stinky_Feet> setmo: man screen
<OerHeks> setmo, sure, use bg %2 to store, and type fg %2 to bring that process back to foreground.
<maxb> that's not going to work across a logout/login. screen or tmux are the tools for this job
<squinty> mangix,  click on "Other versions of 'pocl' in untrusted archives." at the bottom of that page for ppa listing.   of course, add at your own risk  ;-)
<bekks> Bingo: DisplayPort is something totally different than USB3.
<Bingo>  4K UHD (Ultra-High-Definition) Video Graphics Adapter for Multiple Monitors ... and DisplayPort (DP) cable
<bekks> Bingo: DisplayPort-Adapter, not USB3-Adapter.
<Bingo> it goes inta usb
<bekks> Bingo: It goes into the DisplayPort, not USB3.
<Bingo> Connects to Windows PCs via USB 3.0 (5Gbps).
<bekks> Bingo: DP connects via DP, not USB3. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort vs. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB3.
<mangix> squinty: deb command not found
<Bingo> oh, well. i bet if the nvidia driver could do it, like it can in windowsm then the 4k would work
<Bingo> my info is on internet
<bekks> Bingo: I bet you are mixing up connectors.
<setmo> invisblek, stinky_feet, oerheks - thanks
<Bingo> http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-DisplayPort-Ultra-High-Definition-Graphics-3840x2160/dp/B00NI96S2O
<squinty> mangix,  looks like building from source time then :(
<Bingo> the tv question is likely answered by the tv maker
<OerHeks> Bingo, or check the leftside of the latest macbook
<Bingo> :-)
<est31> this apt command is new, isn't it?
<est31> no more apt-get install, but apt install
<MonkeyDust> est31  it replaces apt-get
<est31> does it replace other apt tools too?
<est31> like apt-cache show?
<mangix> i'm supposed to use apt now?
<bekks> mangix: Yes.
<ducasse> est31: yes
<est31> and apt-get dist-upgrade became apt full-upgrade ?
<Bingo> synaptic?
<Flannel> est31: It's basically a front-end that "smartly" choose apt-get or apt-cache based on the command.
<est31> according to the manpage it seems the same
<MonkeyDust> apt policy abd apt show, too
<Flannel> est31: So, apt-get and apt-cache still exist
<Seveas> I've got over a decade of apt-get in my muscle memory. I keep forgetting apt even exists these days :)
<est31> and they wont be removed if i read the manpage correctl
<est31> y
<Flannel> est31: Correct
<est31> I just updated to 16.04 and noticed that if you type an existing but not installed command it now suggests apt install instead of apt-get
<est31> thats how i found out about this whole apt stuff
<MonkeyDust> est31  yes, time to reconsider your life, now apt-get has been replaced with apt
<est31> apt list may be interesting, its burdensome to type all this dpkg-whatever
<Seveas> est31: you mean dpkg -l ?
<preston> the fuck is up with ubuntu 16.04 not coming with unity8? i thought it would have it
<bekks> !language | preston
<ubottu> preston: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ducasse> preston: not ready yet. 17.04 at the earliest.
<OerHeks> I think it is worth waiting
<MonkeyDust> too bad he's gone http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-unity-8-desktop-progress-video
<tme5> uh, the wiki front page has gone
<OerHeks> tme5, hit F5 , works fine here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<tme5> sorry i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<tme5> "This page does not exist yet"
<OerHeks> do you think it is gone, or never existed? i think the last
<tme5> what
<tme5> this is the homepage for the community wiki
<tme5> it is linkedt to at the top of the page
<lyze> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:qQZsViRmysEJ:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=at
<tme5> click it, in the orange navbar
<lyze> It was there at least
<tme5> yeah, it's the main page!
<tme5> revision history is empty too
<OerHeks> hmm CommunityHelpWiki (last edited 2016-03-03 18:20:28 by knome)
<tme5> is that from the cache?
<OerHeks> tme5, you might want to report this in #ubuntu-website, or mail the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Contact
<OerHeks> i think that last user delted it.
<beowulf_> live cd crashes on launch lol.. ahh. ubuntu..
<tme5> alright
<OerHeks> thanks for noticing anyway
<vooze> Have anyone experienced a small lag in the animation when using minimize from dash? When I press on the minimize icon it's just fine.
<firman> i just messing my dir "/usr/sbin/usb_modemswitch" do anyone have the script for 15.10?
<geirha> firman: just reinstall the package. Run ''dpkg -S /usr/sbin/usb_modemswitch'' to find the package that installed it
<firman> geirha: thx a lot
<clone3g> I want my ubuntu to not startX by default. So a guide tells me to edit /etc/default/grub. Apparently, I don't have grub.
<Bashing-om> clone3g: Cgeck again ,,, as no grub, no boot .
<Bashing-om> check**
<clone3g> Listen brug, /etc/default/grub is empty. And my system boots
<bekks> clone3g: So you might be using grub1.
<firman> geirha, its installed but inside the file is so terrible, so many character that unreaded
<clone3g> why is the boot loader in charge of starting X?
<est31> i doubt thats the case
<est31> i mean thats what systemd is about isnt it
<est31> or was about back when it was a pid 1 replacement
<tme5> i would think clone3g that you have to disable your DM from starting
<tme5> via systemd
<firman> how to rebuilding "usb_modeswitch"?
<geirha> firman: apt-get install --reinstall "pkgname"
<clone3g> tme5: thanks I'm getting somewhere
<kisuke> got a weird one, got multiple instance of a process i dont recognize, anyway to determine what /proc/<PID>/exe links too?
<firman> geirha: "E: unable to locate package usb_modeswitch"
<geirha> firman: didn't you find the package name with the dpkg -S earlier?
<est31> kisuke, do ls -l on the file
<est31> it will show you where the symlink points to
<firman> geirha, yes i find it
<geirha> firman: ok, I searched it up at packages.ubuntu.com. Package name is usb-modeswitch
<tme5> est31, it is not a symlink
<tme5> or not a soft one anyway
<kisuke> est31,  "cannot read symbolic link, no such file or directory" then it gives me the details of the link....
<firman> geirha, its worked, once again thx very much
<tme5> ah!
<est31> tme5, for me /proc/<pid>/exe are symlinks
<tme5> kisuke, do it as root
<kisuke> tme5, thats what i did.
<kisuke> one sec
<kisuke> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kisuke> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gio_> ciao
<est31> lol ubottu you should put your text onto a pastebin
<est31> its so much speak
<gio_> edit dreambox
<mahmud> helov
<tme5> kisuke, solved it?
<kisuke> tme5, no, just foundout the hardway that buntu doesnt alias ll
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16289413/  is what i get and i still geta line about cannot read symlink.
<firman> i have modem stick huawei E1730, when i type on terminal "lsusb" the modem is on modem mode but network manager cant detected, i cant found "connect to mobile broadband" in notification area? i've try all instructions that i see in askubuntu but null... please help me
<tme5> kisuke, at the top do you still get "cannot read symlink"?
<kisuke> yes
<tme5> with sudo for sure?
<kisuke> tme5, afirmative. I can try it as root if you like
<kisuke> would take a screenshot, but its on SSH on a TTY.
<tme5> actually
<tme5> some of my /procs have this issue
<tme5> it says no such file
<kisuke> tme5, same
<tme5> idk then :\
<axisys> I removed evolution and now my laptop does not show date/time on the top right corner.. how do I bring the date/time panel back?
<axisys> bring back...
<tme5> axisys, sounds like evolution provides that plugin
<Defiance_> is/was your panel on the top?
<xangua> axisys: install time date indicator
<axisys> Defiance_: yes..
<axisys> xangua: how?
<axisys> xangua: thanks for the direction.. I were able to find it
<axisys> wow indicator-datetime brought back evolution plugins.. odd
<axisys> evolution-data-server-common, evolution-data-server and evolution-data-server-online-accounts
<axisys> just so I can see the date/time .. on 16.04
<xangua> axisys: thank GNOME for that
<AlexP11223> I updated 15.10 to 16.04 and now it shows black screen with tty1 instead of desktop. What should I do?
<AlexP11223> startx opened something like desktop, but it was just a wallpaper with two not clickable shortcuts and cross instead of cursor
<backbox> teest
<franks2> Hi, has anyone experienced that the mouse pointer in GNOME apps clicks by itself?
<roko> I am trying to install the nvidia drivers but its failing with this error http://pastebin.com/gX9NKAxe
<callipygous> Does anybody know how I can force the amdgpu driver to load instead of radeon?
<axisys> xangua, Defiance_ , tme5: thanks for your help!
<Bashing-om> roko: Is " linux-headers-4.2.0-19-generic " installed on your system ?
<Bashing-om> callipygous: What release ? As FGLRX in 16.04 is non-existent .
<k1l_> make that "is linux-generic installed"
<callipygous> 16.04
<callipygous> I'm trying to load amdgpu driver, not fglrx
<Bashing-om> callipygous: See the release notes for 16.04 . AMD is devoting all resources to open source driver .
<Bashing-om> callipygous: What card ? as preently there are only 2 that take the amdgpu driver .
<callipygous> pported
<callipygous> Kabini Radeon HD 8330
<callipygous> is supposed to be supported by amdgpu driver
<OerHeks> you cannot have fglrx driver installed on that 16.04, so what you see is the radeondriver i guess
<callipygous> amdgpu != fglrx
<OerHeks> what is the output of sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<callipygous> amd64-microcode
<Bashing-om> callipygous: Yeah .. amdgpu is correct . .. what returns ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ' ?
<callipygous> ii  xserver-xorg-v 1.1.0-1      amd64        X.Org X server -- AMDGPU display
<callipygous> it
<callipygous> it's installed as far as I can tell.  It's not loading, however
<FredTheNoob> hi guys, a device manager for ubuntu 16.04?
<bekks> FredTheNoob: the terminal of your choice.
<Bashing-om> callipygous: Let's see what X thinks ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<FredTheNoob> I mean, something with gui? lol
<FredTheNoob> buy indeed bekks, you're right
<bekks> FredTheNoob: there is basically no need for it :) what is he actual issue?
<callipygous> http://termbin.com/y48o
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install hardinfo http://askubuntu.com/questions/31618/how-can-i-find-my-hardware-details and some tricks
<FredTheNoob> ok thaks callipygous
<Bashing-om> callipygous: Erk. the system happily loaded 'radeon' instead of 'amdgpu' . I do not know what is not taking place . Homework time.
<FredTheNoob> hi bekks, I don't remember command line to do that... do you have a reference?
<k1l_> FredTheNoob: what do you want to do at all?
<FredTheNoob> right now? I had finished my work, I mean I'm watching tv on my pc.. lol
<FredTheNoob> bekks question is just to learn
<k1l_> FredTheNoob: why do you ask for a device manager? because there is no such thing on linux. but if you have an issue we could find another way to solve that
<FredTheNoob> kil_ do you a have a reference to manage devices by cli?
<k1l_> FredTheNoob: "manage"?
<FredTheNoob> I mean to work with
<k1l_> that depends on what exact device you want to manage
<k1l_> video cards have other programs than printers etc.
<FredTheNoob> ohh k
<FredTheNoob> no ploblem
<squinty> FredTheNoob,  might also want to check inxi (in the repo's)  Basic info on installing and using at http://www.unixmen.com/inxi-find-system-hardware-information-linux/     Sample displays and info at https://code.google.com/archive/p/inxi/
<Guest22033> ciao a tutti, c'è qualche utente che parla italiano e che può aiutarmi?
<squinty> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<FredTheNoob> goodone awesome squinty
<Guest74729> help
<squinty> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest74729> I have vista and ubuntu on laptop I messed up ubuntu trying to upgrade
<Guest74729> can anyone do remote and help me thru this
<Guest74729> I am very new do not understand commands ect
<Guest74729> Is there any simpler sites to ask
<squinty> Guest74729,  to get a clearer picture so that others may potentially help you, you need to provide more details.  what were you upgrading, what commands did you use etc.  if someone can help they will respond
<squinty> Guest74729,  you could also check out ubuntu web sites like askubuntu.com
<pkhaxorz> I have a weird issue
<pkhaxorz> when I open up my downloads folder
<pkhaxorz> it starts a memory leak
<pkhaxorz> and all my ram gets omnomed by nautilus
<Guest74729> I was upgrading from 14.0 to 16.4 it crashed.  No commands were used.  cannot delete it from windows vista.
<callipygous> Does anybody know how to force the amdgpu driver to load?  I have googled all night, and found nothing
<callipygous> It keeps loading radeon driver, which I don't want
<squinty> Guest74729,  delete what exactly?  if you originally installed using wubi, then it would be better to reinstall with a dual boot system.  wubi installs are not recommended
<callipygous> nor do I want fglrx
<callipygous> I want to try the amdgpu driver, but it won't load...
<Bingo> amdgpu open source driver?
<callipygous> I think so
<callipygous> I've just removed radeon driver, so I'm going to reboot and see if that forces amdgpu
<Bingo> there is plainly a link for that gpu
<Bingo> it is for 14.04 though
<callipygous> back
<Bingo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<callipygous> so that didn't work, it still loads radeon
<Bingo> the open source driver is for 14.04
<Bingo> try to check your card and check what you have, with the link above
<Bingo> xserver-xorg-video-ati package.
<Bashing-om> callipygous: Is " libdrm-amdgpu1 " installed .. and did you remove the old xorg.conf file ?
<pkhaxorz> hello
<pkhaxorz> once again
<pkhaxorz> I try opening my downloads folder
<pkhaxorz> and I get a massive freaking memory leak
<pkhaxorz> that omnoms all of my ram
<pkhaxorz> _really quickly_
<Bingo> in 16.04?
<pkhaxorz> ya
<pkhaxorz> If I don't kill it, it locks up the machine
<pkhaxorz> because no ram
<Bingo> it hmms, a long time
<callipygous> Bashing-om: yeah,it's installed
<callipygous> Bashing-om: don't know what you mean by 'removing old xorg file', as xorg rarely uses one these days
<Bingo> xorg package has the ati
<Bingo> xserver-xorg-video-ati package.
<Bashing-om> callipygous: Agreed, that it has been depreciated. But if there will be used . ls -al /etc/X11/Xorg.conf .
<callipygous> yeah, doesn't exist
<Bingo> 16.04 enabled by default
<squinty> aptitude show xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu   is this driver not applicable right now?  don't have radeon her so am not sure.........
<callipygous> well, that's the driver I'm trying to get to load
<Bingo> check if it is already loadered
<callipygous> it's not
<Bingo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<callipygous> that's not going to work, Bingo
<callipygous> not on 16.04
<callipygous> I'm going to reboot, brb
<squinty> callipygous,  did that aptitude command show it as installed (it is actually install automatically even on this system here which doesn't have radeon in it)
<Bingo> well u dont want fgrx. be sure it is not on your ubuntu
<Bingo> launchpad may have the listed bug for that driver
<squinty> he left
<Bingo> there is another page . precise install
<squinty> Bingo,  he left
<OerHeks> there is one solution with a ppa with newer builds, but i wonder if he is chasing ghosts as he has the driver installed already,
<squinty> Suggests: firmware-amd-graphics   but   aptitude show firmware-amd-graphics No current or candidate version found for firmware-amd-graphics Package: firmware-amd-graphics State: not a real package
<squinty> kinda weird
<Apteryx> Hi, my Evince document viewer cannot display some fonts. It seems it has to do with my LaTeX installation replacing some fonts like Helvetica by GyrosTex for example, which for some reason are not displayed in Evince. Any suggestion?
<Bingo> gtg, ya
<Apteryx> s/GyrosText/TeXGyre/
<phucktank> Hey is there anyone out there that could try and help me with a problem?
<phucktank> anyone in here?
<squinty> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phucktank> My usb mouse and keyboard do not work when I boot up until I unplug and plug them back in a few times. They work in windows and in my bios. Any idea what could be causeing the issue?
<Guest20912> Can I get support here?
<rhinolover> Hi
<squinty> !topic | Guest20912
<ubottu> Guest20912: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<phucktank> My usb mouse and keyboard do not work when I boot up until I unplug and plug them back in a few times. They work in windows and in my bios. Any idea what could be causeing the issue?
<FreeOats> Wow that's a lot of people
<FreeOats> All AFK I bet
<squinty> phucktank,  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=My+usb+mouse+and+keyboard+do+not+work+when+I+boot+up    might give you some ideas
<sim590> I'm trying to boot from USB key. I have dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb. When I press f12 on my Acer v5 pc, I see the USB stick, but when I select, it just defautls back to windows, so I guess the image is not well written to disk, but why ?
<sruli> hi, does anyone have experience with letsencrypt? i am having trouble renewing my certs on my web server (expired today) "Type:   unauthorized ...   Detail: Correct zName not found for TLS SNI challenge. Found..."
<TJ-> sruli: is that using the letsencrypt client?
<sruli> TJ-: yes
<phucktank> Sim590 what did you use to put the ISO on the usb key?
<TJ-> sruli: and are you using the file-in-my-web-server method of authentication?
<sruli> TJ-: ./letsencrypt-auto certonly -a standalone -d domain.1 -d domain.2 ...
<sim590> phucktank: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<sruli> TJ-: i am not sure where it tries to put the file for authentication, i redirected prot 80 from my webserver to mail server and turned of http>https redirect
<TJ-> sruli: that error, talking about SNI (server name indication) referes to HTTPS servers with multiple domains hosted on a single IP address; it looks like the wrong path is being used
<rhinolover> Has anybody used the ubuntu dist on aws?
<sim590> phucktank: should I use minisio (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04/) instead ?
<phucktank> sim590 are you trying to install from USB or you installed  it on a usb drive?
<sruli> TJ-: yes its multiple domains, wrong path for what
<sim590> phucktank: I'm trying to boot from the USB key.
<sim590> phucktank: it just won't boot, when I select the USB key in the menu.
<squinty> sim590,  might want to try adding "&& sync" after the dd commandline
<sim590> FALSE ALERT.
 * sim590 is ashamed.
<sim590> I took the wrong USB key
<phucktank> sim590 lmao
<sim590> I had two usb keys nearby...
<anonymous_> salve
<sim590> wow, but now I get "failure reading sector" thing error, and then when I press enter, I see a kernel call trace.
<TJ-> sruli: I forget precisely how now, but I think its the 'standlaone' mode of LE that puts an auth dir+file in the root of the domain's Directory
<sim590> kernel pani error.
<anonymous_> ?????'
<anonymous_> i have this error:
<anonymous_>                                             ------------YOU HAVE BEEN HACKED------------------------
<anonymous_> * #ubuntu Lista ban: Fri Apr 15 20:01:17 *!42b075c0@gateway/* weber.freenode.net
<anonymous_> * #ubuntu Lista ban: Fri Apr 15 20:01:17 *!*yan@*.cg.shawcable.net weber.freenode.net
<anonymous_> * #ubuntu Lista ban: Fri Apr 15 20:01:17 $a:HFSPLUS weber.freenode.net
<anonymous_> * #ubuntu Lista ban: Fri Apr 15 20:01:17 *!*@1968.rt-barnaul-02.dianet.ru weber.freenode.net
<anonymous_> * #ubuntu Lista ban: Fri Apr 15 20:01:17 *!*@46.165.251.153 weber.freenode.net
<TJ-> sruli: the idea being the LE client tells the LE server a secret, and the LE server makes a connection to the domain and requests a file containing a hash to verify the operator of the LE client has control of the domain
<sruli> TJ-: how do i find which is the path for the www dir, using httpd? (this server is for mail and don't host sites on it)
<FreeOats> Never thought learning about all this crazy shit was as simple as observing an IRC channel
<TJ-> sruli: so, if you've messed with the usual HTTP(S) server config maybe that's what is breaking it?
<sruli> TJ-: while https is on have same error that why i turnbed it off
<TJ-> sruli: the base dir by default is usually /var/www/ or /var/www/html/
<squinty> !language | FreeOats
<ubottu> FreeOats: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<squinty> family channel :)
<FreeOats> Who'd bring their family to an Ubuntu IRC channel? I doubt the kids would play attention for long..
<squinty> FreeOats, and now you are off topic
<vanham> #doveot
<beowulf_> i rebooted and a resolution option has disappeared?!?
<Abe_> how can I remove the "Menubar button from KDE?" http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=51092251 "the button with the M" upper left corner of windows ?
<sruli> TJ-: thanks, my httpd config seemed to suggest that dir is at /usr/share/httpd/noindex/... so i tried "./letsencrypt-auto certonly --webroot --webroot-path /usr/share/httpd/noindex/" i now changed that path to /var/www/html/ and it worked
<Abe_> no nobody answers me in kubuntu
<Abe_> like always
<squinty> beowulf_, if new install check  Software and Updates -> Additional drivers to see if anything is offered
<nexusstar> Anyone running HexChat on 16.04, I am facing dificulties installing it, on fresh install it just lack menu?
<Abe_> using qtcurve
<beowulf_> squinty, only difference is i enabled SLI via nvidia-xconfig
<squinty> nexusstar, no problems using it here.  are you installing from repo's and are your upgrades up to date?
<TJ-> sruli: ignore me! "standalone" isn't the mode I was thinking of, I used the "webroot" mode last time
<sruli> TJ-: i used that in my last command... why doesnt thunderbird auto get new cert?
<TJ-> sruli: I used "XDG_DATA_HOME=/usr/local/share /usr/local/letsencrypt/letsencrypt-auto renew --webroot"
<sruli> TJ-: i will make a note of it and try it next time
<nexusstar> squinty I have  it installed and configured before upgrade but after that it doest not show up
<TJ-> sruli: glad you got it... I'm buried in fixing bugs with yubikey PAM authentication code here
<nexusstar> squinty: so I just remove and even purge it several times and fresh install
<sruli> TJ-: thanks and good luck
<squinty> nexusstar, did you also delete  /home/USER/.config/hexchat  before reinstalling.  purging doesn't remove that directory
<nexusstar> squinty: no I know, but hope to use my old config again
<nexusstar> squinty, so whenever I installed it again it just pop ups connect with my nick and connects but without any menu
<squinty> nexusstar,  rename it and see if new config solves your problem.  you can then check the difference between the two directory (the new and the renamed old one)
<nexusstar> squinty, will try just that, thanks a lot
<squinty> nexusstar,  yw
<sruli> how can i test my new cert on webserver? thunderbird doesnt see to get the new one i tried "openssl s_client -connect mail.mydomain.com:443" but it does not show expiry date
<ibrahim> i am facing an issue with some apps i.e. gnome calendar that the corners of its menu bar ar white and edgy :/ and idont want to change the theme
<user__> hh
<ibrahim> I am facing an issue with some apps i.e. gnome calendar that the corners of its menu bar ar white and edgy :/ and idont want to change the theme
<TheMarius> ubuntu gnomes with the theming
<TheMarius> my mate has theming error in synaptic
<ibrahim> i run unity
<TheMarius> mate is better, me thinks.. but thats me
<ibrahim> isn't this a popular issue?
<TheMarius> sad to see linux still plagued by bugs and half done things, but i guess you have to expect it
<nexusstar> squinty: just mv(ed) ~/.config/hexchat and fresh install and all is the same will continue for now to use irssi and dig the problem with hexchat
<ibrahim> it's not that much dude ... atleast better than M$ win
<TheMarius> thats up for debate but corporations do pump out some amazing software
<TheMarius> look at android and the video editing for gopro i just found, that runs on mobile phones
<ibrahim> android is full of Google's crap
<TheMarius> however... open source is what i use for software since it does what i need
<squinty> nexusstar,  that is weird.  you all upgraded (sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade)
<TheMarius> no frills, straight forward junk free open source software
<TheMarius> win or linux ... pretty much same software.. gimp, inkscape, hexchat, filezilla etc
<TheMarius> but ubuntu needs some polish to get out the bugs.. idk whats stopping them
<TheMarius> could be its hard to do... idk
<nexusstar> squinty: yes removed all traces of hexchat and reinstall
<squinty> nexusstar,  hmmm...nothing else springs to mind then other than it maybe theme related (if that is applicable for your situation).  maybe others here may have thoughts on the subject
<nexusstar> squinty: I just too run out of ideas so will go to sleep for now and toggle it some other time. Thanks again
<squinty> nexusstar,  yw   and good luck  :-)
#ubuntu 2016-05-08
<Nosophorus> Someone of you could tell how to configure the Internet connection to connect during the computer startup?
<Nosophorus> Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<Nosophorus> It's a DSL connection, by the way.
<sruli> TJ-: i sent u a PM, please read
<Rhorse> Nosophorus: do you have a functioning desktop environment?
<Nosophorus> Rhorse: Yep, pal.
<Nosophorus> Rhorse: Ubuntu MATE 16.04 is running smooth and by the numbers.
<Rhorse> But, no internet connection?
<Nosophorus> Rhorse: The Internet connection is working flawlessly. The point is that the computer should be connected to the Internet during the startup. But it doesn't.
<drduck> I'm experiencing a problem of my cursor being invisible every time i lock my screen or step away and let it fall asleep/lock on its own accord. Anyone ever had this problem, and if so how did you fix it?
<Rhorse> Nosophorus: Not following. You mean, you have to manually connect?
<Nosophorus> Rhorse: Yes.
<Nosophorus> Rhorse: Click on the network manager icon on the panel and manually ask it to connect.
<squinty> Nosophorus,  if using unity click on the double arrow icon and make sure that network and wireless are ticked (if applicable)   also Edit connection -> General -> automatically connect
<Nosophorus> squinty: Thanks! It solved the problem. :-)
<Nosophorus> Rhorse: Thank you too, dude. :-)
<Rhorse> :)
<squinty> Nosophorus,  good to hear :)
<beowulf_> ubuntu asking for cryptswap means i have to restart my pc at every 2nd boot
<Majora320> Hello RAINBOW World
<DzAirmaX> hi
<DzAirmaX> what is going on with pearl on xenial ? I just updated and I lost all my modules ....
<Majora320> do you mean perl?
<DzAirmaX> sorry typo
<Majora320> DzAirmaX: well, where does perl store modules?
<DzAirmaX> Majora320: well, if I knew ! o_O
<wunder-bot> hola!
<Majora320> wunder-bot Hello!
<DzAirmaX> Majora320 : just fixed the problem xD
<Majora320> DzAirmaX: gg :)
<travis_> HP 2000-210US notebook PC with [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310] graphics running Ubuntu 16.04. Initial problem was lagging with stock graphics driver, switched to proprietary drivers using "additional drivers" still very laggy after reboot. Next per a suggestion from this IRC yesterday, I used the Intel Graphics Installer For Linux to install the latest Intel driver-stack and the overall performance did change quite dramatically
<travis_> for the better (I could now open Firefox, start typing into Google without the screen going dim.. but things are still frustratingly slow) This computer originally had Windows 7 and was quite snappy. Is there anyone experienced in this problem that might be able to help me out?
<Majora320> old computers generally lag on ubuntu, because win has better drivers (one of the only things better on win than *nix)
<Hetr0Erectus> true for gpu's but i dont think thats right for cpu's and ram
<ilpollo> hi, i need enter to spanish chanel please, thanks
<\9> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Hetr0Erectus> Majora320, http://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-16-04-vs-windows-10-nvidia-amd-graphics-compared/
<Hetr0Erectus> http://fossbytes.com/movidius-fathom-brings-ai-stick-supercomputing-usb-drive/ <-- how nice it would be with something like this for say video editing/rendering
<Hetr0Erectus> wonder if thats possible
<travis_> I have an HP DV6 with Nvidia and it runs 16.04 great.. I don't know if a DV6 is that much better than the 2000, or if it could be that Nvidia makes that big of a difference but It really seems like it could preform better.
<Hetr0Erectus> my ati 5870 runs great on ubuntu mate but didnt run well on kubuntu ... hmmmmmmmm
<Hetr0Erectus> it was kubuntu 15.10 .. still odd
<travis_> I was debating a different distro but I'm really starting to feel like a distro hopper. Last time I went to Arch (after Mint, Zorin, Ubuntu Studio exe.) and then came back to Ubuntu a few months ago. I was really hoping for an Ubuntu inclusive fix... I just got my sidebar on the bottom and my top-bar transparent :-( lol
<snfgf> I plugged in a USB device, window popped up so I assume it automounted; but how do I find out where it's mounted? lsblk shows no additional devices. No changes to /proc/mounts?
<OerHeks> type 'mount' and see the last lines
<OerHeks> if there is no entry the device is not automounted.
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l can show the partitiontype, if it is exfat you need some fuse utils
<snfgf> OerHeks: So it's not automounted then. I don't know it's device name, and it's not appeared as /dev/sdc so maybe it's not a block device? It's my phone. What else might it be named?
<OerHeks> phone .. lsusb should show something.
<OerHeks> maybe worth sharing what phone?
<snfgf> OerHeks: android on motorola. I see it with lsusb. Do usb devices not have mount points?
<OerHeks> oh android, sudo apt-get install mtpfs mtp-tools  # and plug it in again
<prospero2016> Anyone know if Dreamchess can interface with FICS?
<OerHeks> not sure about dreamchess, find no entry, for FICS you could use eboard of scid
<prospero2016> I can't handle 2D boards. Looking for a nice 3d interface I guess.
<OerHeks> oh, oke, check this list with possible FICS option https://github.com/pychess/pychess/wiki/ChessClients
<OerHeks> not sure there is a suitable 3d version
<_44trent> hey, i connected my USB headset but for some reason, i can't get any sound
<_44trent> lsusb shows it's plugged in,
<_44trent> and it recognizes it as a wired USB headset, so why am i not getting any audio from them?
<_44trent> totally unrelated, but i just lol'ed a little at the first ubuntu bug "Microsoft still has majority market share"
<_44trent> never mind actually, i just fixed it
<abdel_> HI
<abdel_> HELLO
<FredTheNoob> Hi, I wondering if somebody knows how to fix a sound delay that it happens (same msg) on many TV software(tvtime, xawtv, etc) that I tested it...  ERROR: ALSA lib pcm.c:7963:(snd_pcm_recover) overrun occurred
<FredTheNoob> I didn't find many resources on internet, a least to understand, what is happening
<arunangshu> from where i can get free uk vpn
<arunangshu> can any one guide me how i can configure zenmate in ubuntu
<raspberrypifan> hi
<arunangshu> can any one guide me how i can configure zenmate in ubuntu
<arunangshu> hi raspberrypifan
<raspberrypifan> hows it going
<arunangshu> doing great how about you
<vishesh> After my upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04, custom keyboard shortcuts are responding super slowly. Like after a minute or so. Normal keyboard shortcuts work fine.
<yogesh> hi anybody here know about HADOOP software??
<jelly> after a power loss on 16.04 laptop I lost unity menu, panel and key bindings.  Reenabling unity plugin in ccsm fixed the first two.  How do I reenable my custom keybidings that use Ctrl-Alt-cursors to switch between workspaces?  They're visible in unity-control-center -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts -> Navigation -> Switch to Workspace Left etc, but just don't work
<yogesh> join #chat
<yogesh> join channel #chat
<yogesh> join #chatchat
<yogesh> join #chat
 * jelly gives yogesh a / 
<yogesh> thnx jelly i forgot
<askpcguy> anyone familar with troubleshooting scripting Perl commands?
<yogesh> anyone working on BIG DATA ?
<yogesh> is there anyone?
<yogesh> IS there any channel where i can find programmers , developers or etc?
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ash_workz> I'm getting some 404s on apt-get update: Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main {amd64,i386} Packages; should I be like.... removing these ppas?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Un supported PPA ? Show us the whole error and we can check it out .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: that is the whole error for that line, (aside from 404 Not Found), but the nth result error was: E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ash_workz> also, update ignores translations: Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com trusty/{main,multiverse,universe,restricted} Translation-en_US
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: What we need is the source URL that is failing .  ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' in a pastebin, please .
<ash_workz> isn't there a configuration file for pastebinit?
<perso1> executioner="https://www.cartoonnetwork.com"
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: like ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<gogeta> hello
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Did I loose you ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: no, I was just looking for that configuration thing... I remember talking about it, so I thought it'd be in my log; I know sometimes your computer's username is submitted and usually you can't delete the paste (at least with the default pastebinit, that's true
<ash_workz> someone specifically gave me that information, I'm upset I lost it
<ash_workz> oh well
<ash_workz> I'll just gist it
<Bashing-om> !pastebin | ash_workz
<ubottu> ash_workz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: right... I like to avoid that
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ef92bffcfcc40b008908bed6911b45fa
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: " http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/stable/ubuntu/dists/ " there is no distribution for trusty .
<dspnwb> help me with my Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174.....
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: so.... remove that?
<dspnwb> it doesn't work on 16.04 x64
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: yeah .. remove it .
<dspnwb> Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174  is not working
<dspnwb> it says ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:03:00.0.bin failed with error -2
<dspnwb> ath10k_pci 0000:03:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2
<dspnwb> also tried using this with same error https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware
<dspnwb> huhuhu i can't use wifi so useless
<dspnwb> i tried to chmod +x *.bin
<dspnwb> it didnt work
<dspnwb> wb serenase
<ash_workz> there are various redundant list items in the "Software & Updates" app listed under Other Software.... should I remove them?
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: The only problem I saw was with http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/ . If you disable PPAs, they will receive no updates .
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: "disable"... so move it to kubuntu-ci-stable-trusty.list.save ?
<ash_workz> would that effect my kde install?
<gstreamer273> does 16.04 use pulse or alsa by default
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: The PPA needs to be gone gone . I would ' sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci ' Then make sure the sourcelist is removed ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' to see all your PPAs .
<rock___> How do i install matlab in ubuntu
<rock___> ?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci'.
<ash_workz> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<JackJones> is there a way for me to tell if my system in anyway has been compromised
<dspnwb> how can i fetch previous chat when i got dc?
<ash_workz> Bashing-om: is there a way to list the ppas?
<dspnwb> cat /etc/apt/sources.list|grep -v "#"
<dspnwb> you do that
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: having difficulties finding how you installed the kubuntu-ci PPA to make sure of the removal syntax .
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Got it . try as ' sudo add-apt-repository -r ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable ' .
<Kazuto> Alright, I really screwed myself over. I accidentally messed up my /etc/sudoers file (don't ask how, it's a long story). Now, I can't use `sudo` at all. To top it off, I can't remember the root password to login and fix it. Is there any workaround to this? I don't have physical access to the machine
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: do you have ILO or equivalent console access so you can change settings in GRUB?
<Kazuto> SwedeMike: I don't believe so, only SSH access after the OS is initialised
<Kazuto> Unless either of those things are something I can access via SSH
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: then it's hard. Old trick was to change grub settings so it'd run /bin/bash instead of init. Don't know if that still works with later versions though
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: but if this isn't available to you, I can't think of a way if your system is fully updated and don't have any knows local privilege exploitation vulernabilities.
<SwedeMike> known
<Kazuto> SwedeMike: Is there a way I can instead set Ubuntu to use another sudoers source file? The error I get is "no valid sudoers sources found," so this leads me to believe that Ubuntu has the potential to use fallback sudoers files, no?
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: not that I am aware of. There is a reason you're supposed to use "visudo" to edit the sudoers file, so the risk of messing it up is less.
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: I mean, it's designed to be secure. If you screw up the security settings, you can effectively lock yourself out. Same thing with encryption. It's not wise to have an encryption scheme where you can just press "override" like in the movies.
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: if you can't use any of these methods: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Reset_root_password  then I can't think of another way.
<Kazuto> `visudo` was actually the reason why this happened. I did read that I was supposed to use it, but my finger slipped and executed the command with just `-x /etc/sudoers` as the arguments
<Kazuto> AKA it apparently set my sudoers file to an empty file
<Kazuto> Yeah, I can't use those methods since they require physical access to the machine
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: well, or some kind of remote management console.
<Kazuto> SwedeMike: Which would require sudo privileges to install, meaning I'm SOL
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: nah, I'm talking of the kind of remote console management you get with ILO or equivalent (which gives you the possibility of doing hard reset of the machine and/or enter bios etc)
<SwedeMike> Kazuto: or if it's a VM, the virtualization software usually offers the same thing
<Ben64> your finger slipped and you accidentally typed "-x /etc/sudoers" i call manure
<cfhowlett> :)
<Kazuto> Ben64: When I hit the end quote, yes
<SwedeMike> Ben64: there is no need to pour salt into wounds.
<Ben64> this doesn't add up
<SwedeMike> this meta discussion is useless.
<Kazuto> Ben64: Case in point, I messed up the command and I'm locked out of any administration for my server. How it happened didn't really matter
<Kazuto> doesn't*
<Ben64> so you are making things up. cool, well boot into recovery mode. get physical access, done
<Kazuto> Ben64: The server's across the country...
<Ben64> call your datacenter and have them do it
<Jaro> hello all I got this message in dmesg what does it mean? ecryptfs_decrypt_page: Error attempting to read lower page; rc = [-4]
<Abe_> does somebody know where to find these? depandancy problems: http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=70559729
<Abe_> can't find them in synaptic
<Kazuto> Abe_: I think apt-file can help with that. `apt-file list <dependency>`
<Kazuto> Or it might be `find` over `list`, not sure
<Abe_> ok i'll try that thanks
<Ben64> Abe_: why aren't you running it through steam
<Abe_> idk thats what it showes me, I did this apt-file list now its downloading something ? it said i need to do apt-file update
<JackJones> can keyloggers in ubuntu log what you copy paste or only what you type in?
<cfhowlett> why would you need a keylogger?
<gustavo_> hello
<JackJones> cfhowlett, nah, I'm just thinking about something that happened to me yesterday,
<cfhowlett> understood.  a quick google show several keylogger options.  did not see copy/paste support but it was a quick look only.  perhaps this??  http://askubuntu.com/questions/169887/how-can-i-detect-a-keylogger-on-my-system
<JackJones> yep I had that page open already cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> great minds ...
<JackJones> one of them recommends installing a rootkit detector but its from 2003!!
<cfhowlett> rkhunter is on my system
<gg4g4> is ubuntu 16.04 freezinfg for anyone whe watching youtube?
<JackJones> what is that cfhowlett ?
<YankDownUnder> gg4g4, That would be a bit on the "browser" dependent side, too...
<cfhowlett> JackJones, rkhunter = root kit hunter.  apt-cache policy rkhunter for more
<viju> Hi, is there any kind of DNS cache in ubuntu since I don't see any updated dns entries?
<davos> Will I ever be able to use an r9 390 with Ubuntu?  Issues have plagued my use since I bought this card.  Crashes in Unity when I use the dash and crashes in Gnome after like an hour's use.  Using open source drivers in 16.04 because I can't find any proprietary ones
<viju> I have modified the dns but the effects won't show.
<JackJones> wow thank you so much cfhowlett :D
<JackJones> installing that right now
<cfhowlett> JackJones, happy2help!
<cfhowlett> davos, the best supported cards in linux are from intel, nvidia and amd  in that order.  MSI?  really?
<gg4g4> i ened up going back to 14.4=04
<davos> Yeah I was very assumptive when I built this PC.  I just assumed AMD would have good support for an Asus 390 on Linux.  Very dissapointing that I have to open the PC and disconnect the card whenever I want to do actual work.  14.04 is much worse for me.
<JackJones> cfhowlett, could be a victim of a MITM attack?
<cfhowlett> davos, I admire your spirit for doing the home build!  that said, the sanest option might be to replace the card with something you *know* is supported.
<cfhowlett> JackJones, I am not qualified to speak on such things and did not see what prompted your suspicions.  If you are using a public wifi, that possibility is far from unlikely
<davos> Yeah I'm thinking of doing that actually.  It cost about AUD600, which I think adds to the dissapointment.  Oh well, I should have done my research
<cfhowlett> davos, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<cfhowlett> oh, wait.  that link is HELLA old!
<YankDownUnder> davos, Just a question pertaining to your choice of window managers/desktop environments - if Unity and Gnome3 "shat" themselves with this card, did you not try any other window managers/desktop environments to see if there was less of an issue? Just asking for my own information...
<cfhowlett> davos, perhaps this would be better  https://h-node.org/videocards/catalogue/en
<davos> YankDownUnder, I tried the pantheon environment on Elementary obviously and the same issues were present.  I'm going to give KDE, Lubuntu and Xubuntu a go when I can find the time.  And thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> also see lxde
<YankDownUnder> davos, Mate? (Gnome2 based)
<viju> Hi, I don't see any software updates. Whenever a new solftware got updated, the update app used to fire up in 12.04. What about it in 16.04
<viju> ?
<nitero> does anyone know any way i can log or monitor my general hardware components (cpu, psu, chipsets) to see which one is failsafing and shutting off my computer?
<viju> I see in apt-get upgrade some 40mb of packages to be installed. But I had to run it manually to know that. Isn't there some way as before to know?
<cfhowlett> viju, apt full-upgrade will calculate and display the preview before executing.
<spartan29> have u checked it from 'Software and Updates' ?
<spartan29> check the 'updates' tab - make sure automatically check for updates - is set to daily
<C0r3> If I install something by building the source code then will it effect the system if I do a 'sudo apt autoremove'???
<spartan29> it depends
<viju> cfhowlett: is there any way to automate it? Can I not get the notification when the new updates come?
<cfhowlett> there are many good reasons to avoid automatic updates -- kernels spring to mind.  but if you must; go to system > updater settings
<nitero> does anyone know any way i can log or monitor my general hardware components (cpu, psu, chipsets) to see which one is failsafing and shutting off my computer?
<Ben64> nitero: as you were told in ##hardware already, "nitero: swap out known-good parts"
<kang0> I (kang0) Which tools do you use as google alternative and may be more powerful than Google?
<cfhowlett> there is only ONE google.  alternatives, sure, but nowhere near as intrusive/powerful
<auronandace> kang0: duckduckgo is a great alternative search engine (but this channel is for ubuntu support)
<nitero> someone also said " check the syslog, or enable persistent journald and check the last few messages of the previous boot with "journalctl -b -1 -n" (/usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian for how to enable persistent journal)"
<kang0> auronandace thx
<portnov> hi all
<portnov> anybody around?
<kang0> Why Ddg is better than google?
<portnov> i have a problem in recently installed kubuntu 16.04 with network-manager
<portnov> it usually does not show available wifi connections after startup
<portnov> it looks like it thinks that my wifi interface is wired one
<portnov> because it shows two wired connection, one is set up for wired interface and one for wireless
<portnov> if i restart network-manager, it detects wifi correctly
<portnov> any ideas?
<ducasse> portnov: maybe it's not set to connect automatically, select edit connections from the menu, choose your network and go to the general tab.
<rx> hello
<portnov> ducasse: it is set, checkbox is activated.
<rx> I'm hirotada sanjo
<rx> from the people's democratic republic of korea
<rx> very glad to join there
<passport> Hi all, my external harddisk is making clicking sounds and doesn't show up in ubuntu. dmesg here http://pastebin.com/sYwG21WY. Any chance of recovering data from this disk?
<J4nus> passport, you can try testrecorder
<J4nus> but i think the chance is small
<ducasse> passport: try removing the drive from the enclosure and connecting it internally, if possible, but it doesn't look good.
<passport> J4nus: I've tried reading it with ddrescue, but it doesn't even show up as /dev/sdX
<passport> ducasse: thats worth a shot, if I can get the enclosure open
<ducasse> passport: it's your only option other than sending it to a professional recovery business.
<J4nus> passport, ok then follow ducasse's advises
<ducasse> passport: there might not even be standard sata connectors on the drive, some manufacturers use proprietary connectors.
<jatt> passport: recover the data from your backup
<passport> jatt: very droll, but its not my disk, and the owner didn't have a backup
<passport> J4nus, ducasse thansk for your help, I'll give the bad news to the owner ;)
<rio_> anyone hire useing 16.04 ?
<ducasse> passport: you're welcome, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
<EriC^^> 4eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<funkylab_> so, I have a problem with cppunit-dev
<funkylab_> especially, with how the pkgconfig file in there effects the wrong ldflags in 16.04
<connyosis_> Just installed Ubuntu Gnome 16.04, and when I close the lid my computer wont suspend but instead shuts down. How can I change so it suspends instead?
<funkylab_> connyosis_: settings -> power
<connyosis_> funkylab_: which setting? I don't see anything there about changing this behaviour
<connyosis_> There is a suspend & power off section, but the only thing there is a setting for automatic suspend
<connyosis_> nothing about what to do when lid is closed
<funkylab_> connyosis_: sorry, I'm not at my own laptop, and hence, can't test this; it's where I remembered things to be
<connyosis_> funkylab_: yeah thats what I remembered from before as well, but now it doesn't seem to be there
<funkylab_> connyosis_: crazy idea, look in the lock screen settings
<connyosis_> funkylab_: under power in gnome tweak tool there are settings for this, but it's already set to suspend
<connyosis_> very strange
<funkylab_> connyosis_: might actually need to reload udev or something else
<funkylab_> ubuntu in that matter can be a bit MS Window'sy
<funkylab_> so: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<connyosis_> funkylab_: yeah I'll look into this a little more. thanks for the suggestions
<backbox> hi
<wade_> hi
<wade_> hi
<wade_> hey boss
<wade_> hey spinza
<k1l> hi
<wade_> how to use irssi?
<k1l> what exactly?
<MonkeyDust> wade_  i use irssi, what do you want to know ... basically: type text, then hit enter
<wade_> how to change nickname?
<MonkeyDust> wade_  nick blah
<cfhowlett> !nick | wade_
<ubottu> wade_: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<MonkeyDust> wade_  /nick blah
<MonkeyDust> same as in any other irc client
<k1l> wade_: irc commands start with a / . like "/nick newnick"   or "/join #channelname"
<wade_> i am back
<wade_> how can i change my nickname
<wade_> monkey help
<MonkeyDust> wade_  type  /nick blah
<wade_> ok
<mynameis> it worked
<mynameis> thanks
<k1l> <k1l> wade_: irc commands start with a / . like "/nick newnick"   or "/join #channelname"
<MonkeyDust1> hey
<MonkeyDust1>  
<MonkeyDust1>  
<MonkeyDust1>  
<MonkeyDust1>   
<MonkeyDust> immitation is the highest flattery, but it doenst feel like that
<MonkeyDust1> whois
<MonkeyDust1> whois MonkeyDust
<Flannel> MonkeyDust1: Please stop that.  Thanks.
<MonkeyDust1> why /whois is not working
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<YankDownUnder> Gidday
<wade1> i am using weechat now
<wade1> help
<cfhowlett> !help | wade1
<ubottu> wade1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wade1> ok
<ducasse> wade1: for help in weechat type /help or /help command
<EriC^^> ; done
<wade1> its not working
<EriC^^> :p
<striker28>   I want to get started with open source. Can anyone suggest a JAVA projects where they are tolerant to newbies?
<wade1>  
<MonkeyDust> striker28  #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> striker28, best to ask java channels I would think ...
<striker28> Any channel other than ##java you know of cfhowlett
<beowulf_> striker28, you should go to the GNU  / Gnu Linux channels and ask about open source.
<cfhowlett> this ^^^
<LookIAmSoDumb>  
<ducasse> LookIAmSoDumb: https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html
<LookIAmSoDumb> thanks
<ducasse> LookIAmSoDumb: there is also a quick start guide on weechat.org
<MonkeyDust> LookIAmSoDumb  wade stop changing your nick
<daniman> apt-get install someapp gives me error wssays theot using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<daniman> In ununtu-touch
<cfhowlett> !aptlock | daniman
<ubottu> daniman: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daniman> cfhowlett: No. fuser
<daniman> I don't think it has crushed, I am using ubuntu  on pphone
<k1l> daniman: when using ubuntu-touch best is to ask in #ubuntu-touch since that got a different setup than the regular desktop install
<mintux> how to show line 1000 in history command ?
<MonkeyDust> mintux  !1000
<mintux> MonkeyDust: it's run it i need to show it
<MonkeyDust> mintux  type   man history, see if you find what you need
<ducasse> mintux: history | grep '^ 1000 '
<mintux> ) ducasse: return nothing
<ducasse> mintux: then event number 1000 is not stored
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I've installed sudo apt-get install android-emulator and I'm wondering if it's possible now to run Android emulator without having to download anything else? P.S. I've asked into #Android and I've very agressive unfriendly none related reponse.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> it would be great if someone can help here
<brainwash> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: what do you mean with ving to download"
<brainwash> woops
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> these are the directory contents after the installation http://pastebin.com/nXKz7xc1
<brainwash> "without having to download anything else"
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> brainwash: SDK
<brainwash> so, it does not work out-of-the-box?
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> brainwash: that is what my question is all about.
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> whether it works or not and how to it if so
<beowulf_> dont be aggressive or we'l have to tase u bro
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | beowulf_
<ubottu> beowulf_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<brainwash> in 16.04 android-emulator is only a transitional dummy package
<ducasse> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: first hit on ddg: http://xmodulo.com/how-to-run-android-emulator-on-ubuntu-or-debian.html
<beowulf_> cfhowlett, but jokes are fun
<brainwash> ducasse: March 3, 2013 tho
<k1l> !ubuntu-make | LJHSLDJHSDLJH
<ubottu> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: ubuntu-make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools like android sdk and others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<cfhowlett> beowulf_, you are free to amuse yourself in your own channel.   this is ubuntu support.  respect the guidelines as they apply to everyone
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> ducasse: I've been through that page too ... it asks to ~/android-sdks/tools/android which I don't want to download sdk
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> I though I can download and run android emulator without extra unwanted stuf
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> f
<Codfection> how to install vlc using terminal
<Codfection> software center is stuck on vlc installation
<benoit_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install vlc Codfection
<Codfection> 16.04 ubuntu
<usman_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Codfection> thats all?
<Codfection> thanks alot :)
<benoit_> yes
<Codfection> why is software center stuck
<Codfection> when installing something
<ducasse> Codfection: apt should tell you.
<BluesKaj> cod you'll probly have to unstick the software center before you can use apt
<usman_> Does anyone have any experience with startup services?
<k1l> LJHSLDJHSDLJH: so your target is to run android apps?
<BluesKaj> Codfection,^
<Codfection> unstick from dock?
<BluesKaj> no from usage, Codfection
<Codfection> so its half stuck
<Codfection> how to close it
<juser> how do I get xchat to not  use this server?
<YankDownUnder> Codfection, sudo killall -9 software-centre
<cfhowlett> juser, do not user xchat.  it is abandonware for years now.  use hexchat
<usman_> I have a raspberry pi 2 installed with Ubuntu Mate 15.10 and I have disabled GUI and autologin is enabled. All I am trying to do is run a node server on startup and I ahve pretty much succeeded in doing so. But it run in the background as a service. I need it to run on the terminal so I can utilize process.stdin and process.stdout
<MonkeyDust> usman_  rpi has it's own channel, also try   #ubuntu-arm
<usman_> Oh okay
<usman_> Thanks mate
<juser> cfhowlett,  ok will install.  I have only been using ubuntu for 3 day so I'm totally ignorant.
<cfhowlett> juser, no worries and welcome to ubuntu.
<juser> I got fed up windows update problems and installed ubuntu.   I will never buy another microsoft product.
<MonkeyDust> !manual | juser
<ubottu> juser: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<faheemazizm> Earlier today I inserted my SD card and unmounted the /dev/sdb1 , after writing the files to the SD card I cannot see the USB in the Explorer, what can i do?
<faheemazizm> I feel like i made a mistake somewhere with the unmounting, I was writing Rasbian OS to it using the website instructions
<juser> ubottu, ok thanks
<faheemazizm> linuxmodder, u around ;)
<sephiroth_> hi everyone
<MonkeyDust> sephiroth_  some nickname
<sephiroth_> This chat room is a big suprise
<MonkeyDust> sephiroth_  type /topic
<cfhowlett> sephiroth_, please ask your support questions
<faheemazizm> Earlier today I inserted my SD card and unmounted the /dev/sdb1 , after writing the files to the SD card I cannot see the USB in the Explorer, what can i do?
<faheemazizm> I feel like i made a mistake somewhere with the unmounting, I was writing Rasbian OS to it using the website instructions
<YankDownUnder> sephiroth_, Life is a big surprise.
<Ben64> faheemazizm: don't repeat your question so quickly
<faheemazizm> Ben64, meh ;)
<faheemazizm> Ben64, kk
<juser> I'm back with hexchat.
<cfhowlett> juser, welcome.
<sephiroth_> sorry,I just use this app for some joys...I don't konw here is a space for answer questions from customers..
<cfhowlett> do not forget to purge xchat: sudo apt-get purge xchat
<kisb> sephiroth_, for chat head to #ubuntu-offtopic #chat etc
<juser> xchat ignored mypreferences and kept connection here.
<cfhowlett> juser, right click on the channel tab and untick "autojoin"
<faheemazizm> anyone know how i can check if my internal laptop SD reader is still working? perhaps it's the SD reader issue?
<faheemazizm> Macbook Air 2013 (if it matters)
<juser> cfhowlett, I think I did that.   anyway I'm done with xchat, I installed hexchat.
<MonkeyDust> faheemazizm  what's the ouptut of   cat /etc/issue
<ben-q> hello
<faheemazizm> MonkeyDust, Ubuntu 16.04 LTS \n \l
<YankDownUnder> faheemazizm, I'll safely assume the internal reader is NOT malfunctioning - have you put the SD card into anything else? Because if there are issues, it's most likely with "writes" to the card...does that make sense?
<faheemazizm> YankDownUnder, essentially ur telling me to test the card on another SD reader?
<YankDownUnder> faheemazizm, Precisely.
<faheemazizm> YankDownUnder, sick stuff, this is why i come to the ubuntu channel. ;')
<YankDownUnder> faheemazizm, Awesome.
<faheemazizm> Earlier today I inserted my SD card and unmounted the /dev/sdb1 , after writing the files to the SD card I cannot see the USB in the Explorer, what can i do?
<BluesKaj> explorer is a MS term , in linux it's called the file manager
<YankDownUnder> faheemazizm, If you can see the SD card using a different reader, or a different machine, there may be issues with the "file system" that was written to the card. If anything, you can use "gparted" to view the partition on the SD card - and possibly fix the issues - if they exist...
<faheemazizm> YankDownUnder, it is a write issue, i assume e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<faheemazizm> BluesKaj, does it matter? words dont have meaning, meaning is in the mind
<YankDownUnder> faheemazizm, Well, there you have it. You can either fix them from the terminal, or you can use gparted to fix them. Easy done.
<BluesKaj> faheemazizm, no it's in the text/words we use , this is not a mind reader chat
<faheemazizm> YankDownUnder, not visable in gparted
<ducasse> faheemazizm: take the card out and plug it in again
<ben-q> i have a issue with my ineternet connection when i am using vpn on my desktop. it will disconnect every now and then with the following error "ovpn-IPredator-CLI-Password[1269]: RESOLVE: Cannot resolve host address: pw.openvpn.ipredator.me: Temporary failure in name resolution", i have tried what i know of such as enabling disabling "openvpn, ferm, networking (after changing the /etc/resolv.conf), network-manager" but only a reboot seam
<faheemazizm> ducasse, done this multimple times
<ben-q> hour until it will disconnect again.
<YankDownUnder> faheemazizm, Then your option is from the terminal...and if the SD card is not being "mounted" or "seen" - you may want to reboot the machine and try again - because you're obviously going to have to "see" the SD in order to repair the filesystem...hmm...
<ducasse> faheemazizm: try if the card is visible with lsblk
<faheemazizm> ducasse, it is
<faheemazizm> ducasse, just not visable in the "file manager"
<ducasse> faheemazizm: then try fsck, for example
<faheemazizm> ducasse, fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks...
<faheemazizm> fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> k1l: yes to run apps
<LJHSLDJHSDLJH> k1l: do you have any idea on how to run it
<BluesKaj> ben-q, lookin network manager edit connection and make sure you don't have a timeout setting
<BluesKaj> ben-q, on the vpn server
<ben-q> BluesKaj: i might add that i use openvpn-client interface
<vooze> Help: I cant boot with nvidia anymore. Just just fine 1 hour ago. I had to take out my nvidia card for unreleated reasons and it booted fine with intel. Now when I try booting with nvidia it will only boot with nomodeset or nouveau driver. Whenever I try with nvidia driver i get: "fb: switching to nouveaufb from EFI VGA"
<vooze> Any ideas?
<vooze> works just fine in Windows, so the card is okay.
<faheemazizm> ducasse, lets assume i see the sd, i dont care for the data and i reformat it, will i be able to remove this superblock issue?
<ducasse> faheemazizm: the card might be bad, but try to reformat.
<faheemazizm> ducasse, what command would i use
<BluesKaj> ben-q, then check in the client too
<ben-q> the ''sudo apt-get install openvpn''
<ducasse> faheemazizm: depends on which file system you want
<faheemazizm> fat32
<faheemazizm> ducasse, fat32
<ducasse> faheemazizm: mkfs.fat -F 32 /dev/whatever
<faheemazizm> formated, doesnt work
<faheemazizm> ducasse, doesnt work
<faheemazizm> ducasse, windows still sees it tho
<faheemazizm> ducasse, other pc sd reader sees it
<faheemazizm> ducasse, will just use another pc meh
<faheemazizm> ducasse, thanks for ur help
<ducasse> faheemazizm: np
<BluesKaj> ben-q, ??
<ben-q> yes
<ben-q> please tell me what to do
<BluesKaj> ben-q, I just did abobe
<BluesKaj> above
<ben-q> what would a timeout setting look like?
<Guest77553> hi friends i am the Mechanical design engineer  where can i get job if any one have idea?hi friends i am the Mechanical design engineer  where can i get job if any one have idea?hi friends i am the Mechanical design engineer  where can i get job if any one have idea?hi friends i am the Mechanical design engineer  where can i get job if any one have idea?
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> :)
<mace_> hey guys, I was trying to edit my shells configuration file so that chruby would load up automatically, but I messed up. Now how do I remove lines from the shells configuration file?
<cfhowlett> Guest77553, you are seriously in the wrong channel. suggest you consult your college career center
<BrAsS_mOnKeY> haha
<YankDownUnder> Guest77553, Have you tried ##religion ?
<cfhowlett> !behelpuful | YankDownUnder, please
<fennesz> Hello! Does anyone know any alternative for Guitar rig on Ubuntu 14
<cfhowlett> fennesz, #opensourcemusicians would know
<fennesz> ah nice
<fennesz> will try that
<ben-q> sorry Kaj, i guess i faded out alittle there
<tim241> hi
<z4c> anyone has a good explanation to why my fish alises resets everytime i start the terminal?
<moradpro> hello
<moradpro> are there any italian ??'
<cfhowlett> !it | moradpro
<ubottu> moradpro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<n3p3nthess> What is the best way to change the DNS server?
<n3p3nthess> I used to do that in /etc/resov.conf
<n3p3nthess> But I heard that that isn't the way to do it anymore
<auronandace> !resolvconf | n3p3nthess
<ubottu> n3p3nthess: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<tim241> can someone tell me how to run visual basic 2008 on Ubuntu?
<kisb> do you visual studio?
<kisb> *you mean
<FManTropyx> there is Visual Studio for Ubuntu?
<lerner> iftop: bottom right part lists "rates". there are three columns. I dont understand them
<tim241> no visual basic 2008
<n3p3nthess> auronandace: thanks
<portnov> FManTropyx: in fact, there is... "visual studio code"
<tim241> I need vicual basic 2008
<tim241> visual basic 2008**
<portnov> many strange things happening these times
<FManTropyx> uh, is it used to x-dev for Windows?
<kdmdn> VB is a part of a visual studio
<portnov> FManTropyx:  have no idea actually :)
<kdmdn> what's your issue?
<tim241> Where can I download visual studio then? on Ubuntu
<kisb> visual studio code
<cfhowlett> visual studio is a microsoft product
<kisb> there is no visual studio for Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> visual studio code:   https://code.visualstudio.com/
<cfhowlett> VSC is supported  by ubuntu per th elink
<tim241> I hate that version of visual studio
<tim241> is there any full version of visual studio or visual basic for ubuntu?
<kisb> i hate visual studio
<BluesKaj> tim241, you'll have to find a linux equivalent to visial studio, There's no such package in ubuntu.
<kdmdn> tim241: you have to use wine, or, better a windows virtual machine
<invaderzim2> Hello
<invaderzim2> I'm getting (xsane:4317): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text() when trying to use my simple old scanner. Seems to be an issue with a special character in the printer's serial number
<kdmdn> invaderzim2: so... it should not affect anything
<invaderzim2> kdmdn: what you mean?
<someone235> Hi, until recently my wifi worked fine, But suddenly it ceased to connect to the wifi network. I can see the network on the wifi list, but the connection fails. When I do the same in windows (I have dual boot), everything works fine. Does anyone has an idea how to solve the problem?
<kdmdn> it's just a warning from gui
<curlyears> mornin`, all
<curlyears> says, where have you guys found the best prices on SDHC cards?
<minas114> Is it possible to set up unity launcher so that the open applications appear move at the top?
<invaderzim2> kdmdn: no the scanner doesn't work... xsane gives "invalid argument" and quits
<curlyears> I tried tigerdirect, the had an 8GB card for 47.99, but they wanted almost $4 in shipping.  Forget that!!!
<curlyears> s/49.99/799/
<curlyears> 7.99
<curlyears> doggone sticky keyboard
<curlyears> I need some to put Noobs oin so I can boot and play with my new Pi3
<curlyears> s/$4/$14/
<curlyears> ;/part #ubuntu
<maxwell_> l
<juser> curlyears, check out walmart
<maxwell_> sad
<maxwell_> dasdasdasdas
<maxwell_> adsasad
<maxwell_> dsaad
<simtexx> Whats a good vpn to use with ubuntu 16.04. I have PIA atm but am having problems with install and connection
<ducasse> simtexx: i use pia with ubuntu, works just fine.
<simtexx> ducasse, are you using the linux beta or the windows.exe file? i have tried both atm wine will not load file and linux beta will not let me connect thru the network manager
<ducasse> simtexx: I just use the config files from their site with openvpn
<simtexx> ducasse: ok thanks ill look into it more, deffs something im doing wrong
<ducasse> simtexx: just try 'openvpn --config nameofconfigfile.ovpn'
<someone235> Can someone pls help me with this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/769346/wireless-suddenly-ceased-to-work
<snfgf_> With a /home and / partition, is it possible to umount /home and remain logged in?
<gennaro> hi, i need help, im having problems with installing unbutu 16.04 lts
<OerHeks> someone235, resetting the wifi router often helps fixing unclear issues.
<EriC^^> snfgf_: what are you trying to do?
<EriC^^> gennaro: what's the problem?
<snfgf_> EricC^^: Shrink my /home partition
<perilous> hay
<gennaro> eric i try to boot from usb and install but it stalls at the purple screen with ubuntu name and dots
<EriC^^> snfgf_: i wouldn't try to unmount it while logged in
<perilous> hYAY
<EriC^^> snfgf_: boot a live usb and shrink it
<OerHeks> EriC^^ +1
<someone235> OerHeks, Unfortunately, I don't have direct access to the router. Btw, I've tested the same connection with another Ubuntu laptop, and it works ok there.
<juser> gennaro, why not install from disc?
<EriC^^> snfgf_: or you could enable the root account and login from a tty as root and do stuff from the cli
<gennaro> i have no optical drive in my laptop
<ducasse> snfgf_: and back up first.
<EriC^^> gennaro: try pressing esc and see what it says
<snfgf_> thanks
<gennaro> i tried different bootable usb creator and all have this problem, maybe its the image i dont know, ill try to press esc
<gennaro> ill be back
<juser> gennaro, usb optical drives are cheap.
<gennaro> i did not have any problems like this before and it work for other distros for example xubuntu
<arccos_> enter live
<Ali1> guys do you think i7 is better or i5 ? for laptop running vms and ubuntu 16.04
<Ali1> ram is 16 gb
<juser> i had hard time resizing partitions with acronis true image.
<Evropi> Might have bricked my system
<EriC^^> Ali1: i7 is definitely better i'd think, depending on cores and cpu speed
<arccos_> Ali1:i7 is better ,because 7 > 5
<Evropi> So I wanted to ditch kubuntu for ubuntu. I installed ubuntu-desktop but it got stuck on the google account package and couldn't overwrite it as kaccounts was using it
<Evropi> Apt get -f cannot fix it
<Evropi> At the same time I'm not allowed to remoce the kde paxkage that locks it
<Evropi> I also rebooted and now everything is broken and I've been dropped into a shell... what should I do?
<beowulf_> evropi, backup important files and install ubuntu from official iso.
<Evropi> There has to be some way
<juser> I didn't know VMS was still around.
<beowulf_> evropi, switching manually is not recommended.
<Evropi> I just need to sort out that pkg
<beowulf_> evropi, it is possible but probably not worth it.
<Evropi> I'm in an endless loop of apt asking to meet dependencies, a kde package not allowing it and being unable to remove kde because apt wants me to -f install first but I can't
<snfgf> For bootable USB, is 'dd if=distro.iso of=/dev/sdb' good, assuming /dev/sdb is my USB drive?
<ducasse> Evropi: aptitude is sometimes smarter at resolving dependencies, have you tried that?
<EriC^^> snfgf: add bs=4M at the end
<snfgf> EriC^^: Thanks. Why is that?
<z4c> is it possible to change the size of the tabs in the terminal? they are frikking big, bugs me
<EriC^^> snfgf: it'll be like 10x faster
<Evropi> Can't install aptitude, as mentioned it asks me to apt-get -f install which does not work
<Evropi> (Sorry for not highlighting, it's tough to do on mobile
<ducasse> Evropi: you can probably grab the .deb manually and install it with dpkg -i, though.
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | Evropi
<ubottu> Evropi: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<BluesKaj> Evropi, you don't neeed aptitiude, just use apt
<Evropi> Ah so apt is aptitude? That's what I generally use
<goans> hello
<ducasse> BluesKaj: aptitude uses different logic for resolving dependencies, and that could help him.
<BluesKaj> Evropi, yes
<goans> i am  a new ubuntu
<BluesKaj> ducasse, it's old and not well deveoped especially for mobile
<ducasse> BluesKaj: i know it's old, but it's gotten me out of similar situations before.
<goans> i want to Research applications design Website, who are help me ?
<beowulf_> goans, google will help you. And Software center.
<BluesKaj> ducasse, well, use it if you must, but I doubt it will help you anymore than apt can now
<Evropi> Same error (was trying to upload photo byt it's a pain on Android)
<OerHeks> goans, i would go for eclipse
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<kisb> latest versions of eclipse suck on ubuntu
<brunch875> vim is the only choice!
<snfgf> got kernel_panic after dd'ing gparted.iso onto usb drive. What's a small distro I can use if I only want to resize my partition?
<skroon> is it possible to host a ubunutu personal repo on s3, so I can share it with multiple of my computers?
<davek_> hi
<OerHeks> skroon, sure you can run your personal repo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<Evropi> BluesKaj: ducasse: after a lot of googling, tailoring the dpkg command in the first answer here worked: http://askubuntu.com/questions/580232/sudo-apt-get-f-install-fails -- thank you for all your help!
<OerHeks> (local)
<davos> Xubuntu test on r9 390 failed
<gennaro> hi, can someone help me with my problem, i try to install ubuntu lts 16.04 but this is what happens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky64vSE03KM
<Evropi> sigh
<Evropi> great, now startx doesn't display anything
<Evropi> deeper down the rabbit hole we go
<BluesKaj> Evropi, oh libc6, very important
<OerHeks> startx ugh, is depreciated, you should use sudo service lightdm start.
<Evropi> it wasn't libc, it was kaccounts-provider and the unity scope for google
<Evropi> unbelievable to think those two useless things would brick a system
<MonkeyDust> Evropi  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<BluesKaj> oops wrong url :-)
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses , again
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj  use mine a sec
<gennaro> hi, can someone help me i have problem with installing ubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, I'm also distracted by the rain here....I need an excuse :-)
<Evropi> lightdm start worked, I'll try to work out how to make it work by default
<Evropi> unless you have a tip
<Evropi> so I don't have to type it into the console on every boot
<BluesKaj> Evropi, MonkeyDust 's advice is spot on
<davos> gennaro can you describe the exact problem and your hardware
<gennaro> hi could someone help me with my problem?
<MonkeyDust> gennaro  yes, what is the problem
<gennaro> monkey dust i'm trying to install ubuntu lts 16.04 but this is what happens https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky64vSE03KM
<MonkeyDust> gennaro  what's in the video? i cannot open it
<gennaro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky64vSE03KM try now
<gennaro> it is what happens when i try install ubuntu
<OerHeks> gennaro, not all users can watch youtube, please descibe what happens?
<snfgf> I'm having trouble writing ISOs to a USB drive. Neither would boot. I used dd. Is there anything I need to do with the ISO prior to writing to the device?
<ducasse> snfgf: they need to be hybrid iso's.
<lyze> OerHeks ... gennaro's pc gets stuck at the ubuntu logo showing those couple dots under it
<gennaro> it is the purple screen with dots then black screen and again purple screen with dots and so on and so on
<OerHeks> snfgf, use the usb creator tool, works fine.
<gennaro> installation does not launch
<kdmdn> gennaro: press Esc
<MonkeyDust> gennaro  hit F12 when you see the dots... does it show someting useful
<snfgf> ducasse: How do I know if my iso's are hybrid?
<snfgf> OerHeks: What tool is that?
<OerHeks> ubuntu isos and gparted iso is hybrid.
<OerHeks> it is the usb creator tool in your ubuntu
<Ramya> I like Ubuntu 16.04 very much.
<Ramya> How to master linux ?
<MonkeyDust> Ramya  learn it like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Ramya
<ubottu> Ramya: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Ramya> MonkeyDust: I am learning too much, my brain is consuming a hell lot of information.
<Ramya> MonkeyDust: I am suffering from Information Overload.
<R0binh00d> lol@ramya
<MonkeyDust> Ramya  great, then you're smart enough for linux
<OerHeks> Ramya, so you ask for more? great thinking
<abolfazl123> hi.can i find the dns of a site(like www.google.com) with terminal(or any thing alse)?
<R0binh00d> abolfazl123, use the nslookup command
<rajiv1>  whenever i wanted to download a torrent file from deluge in firefox, then as soon as i change the default bittorrent client from transmission to deluge firefox have been crashed.
<MonkeyDust> abolfazl123    whois google.com
<Ramya> OerHeks: Yea. But too much to read.
<Ramya> MonkeyDust: I have 3 big books to complete this month.
<OerHeks> Ramya, we didn't read that all in one day too.
<OerHeks> 3 books, luxury problem :-D
<MonkeyDust> Ramya  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<abolfazl123> R0binh00d: thanks man it's work good.
<Ramya> OerHeks: It is so addicting. I keep reading books whole day.
<Ramya> OerHeks: eBooks are my friends.
<MonkeyDust> Ramya  great, but not for this channel
<R0binh00d> lol MonkeyDust
<Ramya> MonkeyDust: Do you read so much ?
<MonkeyDust> Ramya  take your books to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gennaro> hi i checked my bootable usb and it said error in 2 files, should i use different usb or what to do?
<Dumle29> So I just connected a bluetooh speaker to my laptop, and it's been working great. Then someone else were connected to it for a while instead, and that worked great. Now I'm connected to it again, but it doesn't show up under sound in ubuntu
<Dumle29> wat do?
<OerHeks> gennaro, check the iso with md5sum, then try to write it again to usb, if that fails again, try an other usb
<Guest51699> Now try Ubuntu Mate...
<Guest51699> I like it
<gennaro> now i read on internet maybe secure boot is problem because i have installed windows 10
<OerHeks> gennaro, secure boot should not be a problem, fastboot can.
<EriC^^> gennaro: try to disable secure boot
<Dumle29> secureboot shouldbe fine
<Dumle29> I'm running secureboot on my hp envy
<EriC^^> should being the keyword
<Dumle29> what ubuntu is it?
<Dumle29> standard ubuntu with unity? Personally I installed ubuntu gnome 16.04 (a week or so ago) and it worked flawlessly.
<sunjiang> hello
<gennaro> fastboot is disabled, i'll try to disable secure boot and later check the iso file and try different usb, ill post later if it worked
<sunjiang> anyone there?
<rajiv1> festerB: Is that working for you?
<OerHeks> sunjiang, anyone just parted with everyone
<jatt> is it possible to disable cursor blinking for all gnome-terminal profiles?
<gennaro> i think the iso i downloaded may be faulty, the md5 sum is e049a8784e786c94eead327022334354
<OerHeks> jatt, sure, see http://askubuntu.com/a/311905
<abolfazl1231> hi.when i type www.google.com how my browser find it's ip address.is there a global server for all ip addresses?(i know here is for ubuntu but i don't find my answer any where sorry again)
<jatt> OerHeks: thanks, will try it out
<OerHeks> abolfazl1231, your dns server finds it
 * akhil lol
<OerHeks>  your ISP dns server finds it*
<abolfazl1231> OerHeks: my dns server? what is that?
<abolfazl1231> OerHeks: how it find?
<lyze> a dns server is a server which maps domain anems ... like "google.com" to ip addresses
<OerHeks> abolfazl1231, see your network settings, some have 2 dns servers in case one is busy
<abolfazl1231> lyze:ok but where is that?is it a global database
<OerHeks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<lyze> urgh ... your ISP. so the company you bought the internet from. has a dns server. this one fetches its entries from bigger dns servers and so on ...
<OerHeks> there are alternatives, like opendns.
<R0binh00d> abolfazl1231, my suggestion is that you read a little about WWW, Internet, DNS, IP Address
<R0binh00d> that will help you understand what you need to know
<R0binh00d> Your questions are way too naive for IRC if I may say, try google first
<Guest76754> hi
<Guest76754> how i can change this: 	
<Guest76754> ubuntu-512mb-nyc2-01
<Guest76754> my vps name
<OerHeks> Guest76754, ask your VPS vendor?
<tgm4883> abolfazl1231: https://www.verisign.com/en_US/domain-names/online/how-dns-works/index.xhtml
<abolfazl1231> tgm4883:hey man it's was veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy good.thanks a lot.it was my answer
<tgm4883> abolfazl1231: yw
<R0binh00d> I pity people who don't know how to Google and end up wasting other people's time on IRC!
<tim241> I DID IT
<tim241> I am running visual basic 2008 on UBUNTU!!
<Guest76754> OerHeks for znc DNS
<lwappleby> can this chat room be made for adudio
<atracht> I can't seem to get a command to start at bootup, added it to rc.local and it runs fine if I run rc.local manually after boot
<atracht> it's starting docker-compose which might be because the docker daemon isn't running
<tim241> just create a shell script and add it to the init.d folder
<JustinHitla> I use KDE and I tryed to suspend system choosing "sleep" in menu all it did was the screen turned "OFF" and then "ON" again and then it showed the "lock" screen where I need to type password to unlock it, so why it didn't went to "sleep" mode it just locked the screen ?
<Hume2> Hello, I use Ubuntu 16.04 and I have very slow wireless connection. It doesn't happen in 14.04.
<Evropi> I think I'm going to do a clean install
<Evropi> how do I remove encyption from the home folder?
<Artpicre> [LaTeX] Anyone having "! Argument of \zap@to@space has an extra }." error in {align} environments, after upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<atracht> tim241 added the script, running sudo /etc/init.d/docker-compose start works but won't go on boot
<Hume2> l
<Hume2> Hello, I use Ubuntu 16.04 and I have very slow wireless connection. It doesn't happen in 14.04.
<sannin> i have and Realtek ALC892 audio chip and the speaker and headphone sounds an same time
<john_rambo> getting these errors while updating http://paste2.org/tCe0IZpw
<donofrio> anyone else notice tab complete not working in 16.04 and 16.10?
<OerHeks> john_rambo, your mirror might be out-of-sync, wait for a few minutes or change it to main
<john_rambo> OerHeks: Okay
<OerHeks> donofrio, seen that before, completion does not work as root, or when the folder is not in your %path%
<donofrio> OerHeks, ah ic
<john_rambo> OerHeks: One more thing when I am cut / pasting its copying instead
<ash_workz> Im unable to remove a kubuntu ppa with add-apt-repository -r
<ash_workz> the last time I spoke with someone, they said that my apt-get update failures were due to kubuntu-ci, but when I tried to remove it, it said it doesn't exist
<ash_workz> here's the result of apt-get update: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f4f2d2c5e46f85b6acfa24466f2fd6f3
<OerHeks> john_rambo, not sure how to see that, when you select and press ctrl p to paste too?
<john_rambo> OerHeks: Yes
<OerHeks> ash_workz, no trusty candidates https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<ash_workz> OerHeks: so shouldn't I be able to remove the ppa then?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, no need for ppa-purge, just remove it from sources and you will be fine.
<OerHeks> * as it never installed packages i think
<sannin> hello, i have and Realtek ALC892 audio chip and the speaker and headphone sounds an same time
<ash_workz> OerHeks: but doesn't that mean I should be able to remove it via add-apt-repository -r?
<sannin> anyone can help
<OerHeks> ash_workz, i never used add-apt-repository -r remove that way, allways used ppa-purge...
<OerHeks> john_rambo, no idea what is wrong, maybe a tiny dirtspot on touchpad?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: so in this case (where ppa-purge is apparently unnecessary) should I just move /etc/apt/sources.list.d/... -> ...save ?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, yes, you can do it manually, or use the sources gui
<OerHeks> then apt-get update etc
<ash_workz> OerHeks: the "sources gui" is the "Software and Updates" application?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, correct :-)
<slee> hi, i see the samba bug from latest update has been fixed( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1572876 ), but i don't see the update when i do a software update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572876 in samba (Ubuntu) "After Samba upgrade can't access unpassworded windows share" [High,Fix released]
<ash_workz> okay, I had another question about that; there are a lot of redundant list items there; (the repeats are unchecked), should I just remove those?
<ash_workz> how did they show up to begin with?
<ash_workz> is that a bug?
<ndawir> Hi
<ash_workz> (for example Canonical Partners is listed twice [four times if you include source code] but the first listing is not checked)
<OerHeks> ash_workz, i have only 2 @ 64 bit.
<OerHeks> can you make a printscreen?
<ash_workz> is there an imgur where you can delete the image?
<helpmeronda> He lp
<helpmeronda> Help
<ash_workz> well, w/e
<ash_workz> OerHeks: http://imgur.com/G0IriBT
<OerHeks> ash_workz, strange, maybe they stayed during upgrade, and disabled ofcourse.
<helpmeplz> Help
<MonkeyDust> helpmeplz  start with a question
<helpmeplz> Hello. Jow can i change resolition before install
<helpmeplz> How*
<helpmeplz> The screen is stretched out side of tv aand only see right half of screeb
<hhee> guys. how i can maximize window in xubuntu? alt + f10 not working
<ash_workz> OerHeks: so I guess I'll just remove them
<kdmdn> hhee: button with a square?
<lerner> iftop: bottom right part lists "rates". there are three columns. I dont understand themI have scanned a whole book, for ocr (option in the copy machine) The text is as pdf saved, but letters are not recognized as text. what do I have to do and with what application?
<lerner> sorry
<lerner> I have scanned a whole book, for ocr (option in the copy machine) The text is as pdf saved, but letters are not recognized as text. what do I have to do and with what application?
<hhee> kdmdn, hm. which ones?
<kdmdn> hhee: one which has a square?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  are the letters hand written?
<hhee> kdmdn, well i thought you mean win key, also try [ ] but not work
<kdmdn> lerner: try tesseract, but it is for english only
<lerner> MonkeyDust, no, they are standard letters, like these ones Im writting
<lerner> text is german...
<hhee> btw alt + f9 minimize - working
<arrrghhh> hey all, does anyone have experience with lirc or ir-keytable?
<kdmdn> you can try anyway
<lerner> kdmdn, TESERACT = ocrfeeder?
<kdmdn> lerner: yes, it is a frontend
<gabi_> Hi guys! It`s my first time here. Does anyone know how to fix the error "error parsing pcc subspaces from pcct /dev/sda"? I didn`t find documentation on the web.
<ash_workz> OerHeks: what's the link to the canonical source code? There were two dupes for the Canonical (you can see in that screenshot); removing the second one removed the checked Canonical source code as well
<OerHeks> gabi_12, Solved by disabling fast startup on Windows 10 (dual installation). https://askubuntu.com/questions/702917/boot-into-emergency-mode-because-of-nouveau-error-parsing-pcc-subspaces-from-pc
<OerHeks> ash_workz, now i really wonder ho those double entries get there, and linked too.
<OerHeks> * how
<gabi_12> OerHeks: Thank you. I`ve tried that, it don`t work. It all started when i`ve installed a third party driver fon Nvidia. I tried to select intel as prime, no fix.
<bigdata> exit
<ash_workz> OerHeks: yes, the first two unchecked ones (the regular and source) were linked (so they disappeared together). Slightly unexpected to me, but I didn't worry about it; but when I removed that 3rd Canonical Partners (source code), it also removed the only remaining (checked) Canonical Partners (source code)
<OerHeks> ash_workz,  add it manually like this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/459542/missing-canonical-partners-and-independent-repositories-in-ubuntu-14-04
<ash_workz> OerHeks: so I do have the regular Canonical Partners left behind
<OerHeks> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner
<ash_workz>  OerHeks you sure?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: maybe I should diff those files first
<OerHeks> ash_workz,  yes, partner should be in the regular sourceslist
<someone235> can someone pls help me with this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/769346/wireless-suddenly-ceased-to-work
<izTech> hi - i am trying to clone my hd to several laptops. i created my ubuntu on a laptop/ssd then removed ssd and connected via USB to new laptop
<izTech> i then used clonezilla and cloned the SSD to new laptop internal HD
<izTech> but it wil not boot ubuntu. I tried running boot-repair from live usb thumb drive
<izTech> this is the error log. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16305666/
<compdoc> I use clonezilla a lot. should just work. use the Beginner's mode, unless the drives are smaller
<safe_> When I boot ubuntu I see text, then when the login creates lightdm it just shows completely black. How to troubleshoot?
<izTech> i did use begginers mode
<black_13> what is the difference between the vmware tools install and the open-vmware tools?
<izTech> when i boot into a live usb - the data and all 3 partitions show of the cloned drive
<compdoc> well, I use clonezilla to create an image to a fileserver, or from drive to drive. Ive never done it from usb drive, so maybe theres some difference
<compdoc> clone to a fileserver then back to a drive might work better
<izTech> i have a feeling it has something to do with grub
<OerHeks> black_13, vmware tools are closed source, and open-vmware opensource.
<OerHeks> the open version is in our repos
<black_13> When i had installed the vmware tools i was able to auto-size my ubuntu guest
<black_13> or auto-size the display
<izTech> thanks compdoc i will try to do it via server. my other systems are os x. can it save the image to osx drive
<compdoc> I dont know apple apple filesystems.
<compdoc> *about apple
<izTech> compod can you take a look at this - maybe there is something obvious that I am missing here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16305666/
<compdoc>  izTech, cant say from there. but you could boot ubuntu and log into the os, then run update-grub
<compdoc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<compdoc> called chroot
<compdoc> might work better if there is only one drive in the system. the boot/os drive. until you get it sorted
<izTech> k, thanks i will try that also i just stumbled across this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/493051/just-installed-ubuntu-14-04-but-after-restart-it-wont-boot/493060#493060
<Witzo> test
<compdoc> thats whats great about ubuntu. lots of support
<izTech> yes, i disconnected usb and i have only thumb drive and internal drive.
<izTech> yes, agree on support comdoc i am used to using Carbon Copy Cloner - just works.
<brunch875> How do you people IM now that empathy isn't the default one?
<brunch875> I use thunderbird even for IRC
<Mirv> has anyone info on losing cryptsetup support in initrd after the latest -22 kernel on 16.04? I've checked through the initrds 21 vs 22 and all of crypto/*, cryptsetup is gone. the cryptsetup packages and initramfs configs from them are still there.
<Mirv> if you have noticed some discussion on the topic somewhere or know anything, I'd welcome pointers. otherwise I'll continue digging when I have time.
<helpmeplz> How to install ubuntu with set resolution
<helpmeplz> Screen is stretched out and cant see install prompt
<MonkeyDust> helpmeplz  i have that with the lightdm login screen ... move the mouse left or right, without clicking
<helpmeplz> It moves
<helpmeplz> Nothing else
<helpmeplz> Im booting from usb
<lerner> does ocrfeeder work qith 16.04? it does nothing
<lerner> I clicnk on the icons but there is nothing to tell me it is doing anything
<backbox> hell0
<helpmeplz> I only have the top rigjt toolbar
<backbox> How to activate anon mode using blackbox
<helpmeplz> For WiFi and stuff
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> Hey
<backbox> HEy
<backbox> hey
<backbox> hey
<backbox> hey
<OerHeks> :-)
<helpmeplz> Likebcan i set a mode to boot low resol utio
<helpmeplz> Resolution
<helpmeplz> Help smart people
<mjoelner> is 32GB USB enough to create a n UBUNTU installer?
<helpmeplz> Ya
<EriC^^> mjoelner: yeah more than enough
<helpmeplz> 4g is sufficient
<helpmeplz> Eric
<helpmeplz> Can u help me plz
<EriC^^> with what?
<helpmeplz> How to install Ubuntu with set resolution. Screen is stretched out you can't see the install prompt window
<EriC^^> try adding vga=<something> in the grub kernel line
<EriC^^> did you try nomodeset?
<helpmeplz> Thank you eric
<helpmeplz> No
<EriC^^> try nomodeset first
<helpmeplz> Perfect thx
<EriC^^> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html
<EriC^^> those are the vga=<something>
<EriC^^> no problem
<helpmeplz> Just needed a direction
<abhinav--_> join #bsdin
<Spinach> i want to reset my freenode password, who can help me?
<EriC^^> Spinach: #freenode
<EriC^^> and /nickserv
<Spinach> i don't know the user
<EriC^^> ?
<Spinach> i only know the email
<EriC^^> you don't know your own nickname?
<arrrghhh> Spinach, your best bet is to contact freenode
<Spinach> changed it since it asked for password
<Spinach> found it by email now though
<pattonh84> join
<pattonh84> ubuntu / cmd
<gour> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest39006> hello
<Guest39006> in my system when i boot the computer it shows dev/sda8 : clean 18072    and some number then file blocks what does it mean
<ioria> fsck
<OerHeks> yes, fsck has run and shows the result
<Guest39006> is it any problem?
<Guest39006> or may i change this notification and stop fsck?
<Arautos> hi there everyone
<OerHeks> Guest39006, no problem i guess, fsck is called to work on the next boot to do its job, might be because you hard-reset the system..
<Guest39006> i installed it fresshly
<ioria> Guest39006, you got that message each startup ?
<Guest39006> when i installed 16.04 i am facing this this is first time i am geting this notification
<Guest39006> yes
<Guest39006> in each start up then i reinstaaled the system again the same
<OerHeks> Guest39006, then there might be an issue with your hardware.
<OerHeks> faulty disk, replace it.
<ioria> Guest39006,  your video card ? intel ?
<Arautos> you've never had installed 16.0 version?
<Guest39006> disk is ok
<Arautos> have you tried to make the partitions again?
<will_wie1der> could someone help me how to configure sound on a dell laptop ubuntu
<Guest39006> i use in dual boot  mode
<Guest39006> in windows 10 i face no rpoblem
<Guest39006> yes
<Guest39006> i did
<Arautos> i'm on a dual boot mode too, with a windows 10. At first it just didn't work, but i tried it all from zero and bam. works fine now
<ioria> Guest39006,  that it's specific of linux... you cannot have it on win :þ
<Arautos> With the GRUB as boot manager
<auronandace> Guest39006: there is nothing wrong, 16.04 just does that check every boot
<juser> I'm dual boot with windows 7
<Guest39006> then it is not any problem ?
<auronandace> Guest39006: not a problem at all
<juser> win7 works well
<Guest39006> thank you
<juser> no problems
<Arautos> oh, thats fine then.
<Guest39006> but 16.04 takes long time than 15.10 to boot
<juser> I had a hard time resizing partitions.
<Arautos> i'm on a ubuntu mate just because of booting time
<juser> I tried to resize with Acronis True Image and cound not get it to work.
<Arautos> its easier to resize at the shell
<juser> I did the resize with windows disk manager.
<Guest39006> how to improve booting time any sugestion?
<juser> how long does boot take?
<Guest39006> atleast 3 times than 15.10 ubuntu
<OerHeks> Guest39006, on 16.04, in  terminal:  systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg    # and post the svg on imgur.com, lets see what is taking time
<OerHeks> works for 15.10 too
<juser> I've been using Ubuntu less than a week so I am pretty much clueless.
<Guest39006> which file name
<xervans> what do you mean? you can name it anything i think
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. Am dual booting 16.04 and win7. Need to reinstall win, but after I do, will I be able to use these instructions to restore grub? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<OerHeks> filename.svg  should be in your /home/ folder now
<OerHeks> HypothesisFrog, yes
<OerHeks> also see our wiki
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest39006> how to know the time of booting from termianl
<OerHeks> Guest39006, systemd-analyze # this will show boottime
<OerHeks> so all under 30 secs is nice.
<xervans> Hi friends, I am having a problem with the network manager service randomly disconnecting me from wifi. I've turned power save off, to no avail. Restarting the service solves the problem. I'm trying to make a workaround, so an i can run service network-manager restart upon login. Can someone guide me to a resource to make an automated script like this?
<portnov> hm
<Guest39006> 22.01 second boot time
<portnov> xervans: please check your "network connections" editor in state when you have wifi "not available"; doesn't it show your wifi interface as wired one?
<Guest39006> 4.17 kernel and 17.295 userspace
<portnov> xervans: in my case it shown two "wired connections", one of which was configured for wifi interface and another for wired
<OerHeks> Guest39006, oke, be happy with it
<xervans> portnov: I'll try to reproduce the problem. How should I check the network connections editor?
<Guest39006> t7y
<Guest39006> ty
<portnov> xervans: i don't know your DE, in KDE it's click on network icon in system tray -> edit connections; in gnome/unity it should be similar i guess
<xervans> Yes thanks. It does show me having tried to connect to ethernet about the time I was having the issue - maybe changing the default? I'm not sure how though
<portnov> i'm not sure too
<portnov> xervans: in my case it was reproducing randomly after system startup
<Guest39006> bye
<xervans> in my case as well it happens on system startup as well, or whenever I log in
<portnov> xervans:  i did two things simultaneously: reinstalled network-manager package and plugged / unplugged ethernet cable; after that the problem seems to be gone, at least for now
<portnov> and now i do not know, what solved the problem
<portnov> either reinstall or cable plug/unplug
<xervans> I'll reinstall network manager, restart, and let you know as soon as I'm done
<portnov> ok :)
<xervans> hey portnov, that actually worked. I can't believe it was that simple lol
<portnov> heh
<portnov> it's pretty windows-ish way to solve problems :)
<xervans> Well, now it seems likely in your case it was also the network manager
<MonkeyDust> portnov  +1
<portnov> yeah
<xervans> HAHA yes. thank you portnov
<effectnet> i wonder how to see pdf's in the firefox browser
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  click on the pdf link, read the file
<effectnet> heh
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  it opens in a new tab, then you can download it
<effectnet> hmmk
<MonkeyDust> effectnet  try it http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/16.04/en_US/screen/Getting%20Started%20with%20Ubuntu%2016.04.pdf
<effectnet> oh that worked thx i guess it's my link
<ozbrk> wahat is the ubuntu gnomes ırc
<k1l> ozbrk: #ubuntu-gnome
<curlyears> greets
<sebsebsebb> hi
<curlyears> anything happening in here?
<k1l> curlyears: for chatting just join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<curlyears> k1l:  sorry, was just trying to see if the channel had awakened.  I was in early this morning, and couldn't get ay responses.
<k1l> curlyears: most users/helpers in here react on actualy technical questions :)
<daed> i just got a new soundcard that's compatible with linux, uses snd-oxygen driver, it's modprobed and installed, it shows up in "lspci" properly... but ubuntu shows 0 sound output devices in the sound settings GUI
<curlyears> so, a question:  what is a recommended way to calculate the size for your /swap partition.  The 11.04.4 installer sets mine to 25GB.  I have 24GB of RAM, and I  strongly suspect there's a corealtion there
<xervans> wow thats a lot of ram. do you mean how to calculate what it ought to be?
<curlyears> daed:  it would probably help if you identified which release of ubuntu you're runnning
<daed> curlyears: latest, 16.04
<curlyears> yes, xervans, that is what I mean
<daed> 'alsamixer' allows me to select the device and configure its outputs as well
<k1l> curlyears: swap = ram, if you want hibernation. and if you know that this amount of ram will not be enough and you need a swap.
<portnov> wut
<k1l> curlyears: if you dont want to use hibernation and you know you wont use that much ram, then you donbt need swap at all
<curlyears> k1l;  so my suspicion  is correct. then?
<portnov> who would need swap with 24GB of ram!?
<lyze> those people who want to use hibernation
<portnov> ah
<curlyears> hibernation would only bbe relevant to portables like notebooks, etc., right?
<Mattx> Hello. I'm having problems with an app (Android Studio). Sometimes the menu of the window (File Edit View etc) won't open. If I close the application and open it again it works for a while.
<k1l> or if you run a lot of VMs, or do video editing etc.
<portnov> is it possible to tell linux to use swap _only_ for hibernation?
<Mattx> Is it a known ubuntu bug?
<xervans> I have read now the "rule of thumb" is for a swap file to be twice the amount of your RAM
<xervans> curlyears
<daed> xervans: i have 64gb of ram.. 128gb of swap seems excessive..
<k1l> xervans: curlyears that is for the old days. where ram was like 100mb
<portnov> o_O
<Mattx> I can see the menu but there is no drop down. if I click over File for instance, nothing happens. On double click the windows is resized
<xervans> i stand corrected
<ioria> 64G ....
 * portnov has 16 gb on desktop and 8gb on laptop
<portnov> it seems enough for most cases
<daed> portnov: i often run 4 8gb virtual machines simultaneously.. so it goes fast
<curlyears> Mattx:  it sounds  mmore like a BUG IN THE APPLICATKON PROGRAM
<portnov> though 16gb may be not enough for java development
<curlyears> sorry for the caps
<tgm4883> daed: sounds like you need a hypervisor that can dedup ram
<daed> tgm4883: i'm simulating hadoop clusters that are all unique
<daed> not sure dedup would help
<curlyears> daed:  may I pm you?
<ozbrk> ummm guys
<daed> curlyears: sure
<ozbrk> I spotted a strange bug on firefox
<curlyears> portnov:  why would java development be so RAM heavy?
<daed> curlyears: java requires significant ram, java-based IDEs will easily eat 6gb by themselves
<lyze> What coudl be the problem when the keyboard takes ~20 seconds on the login screen to function. Windows / bios it works directly.
<sebsebsebb>  
<portnov> curlyears: i think not because java itself, but because its ENTERPRISE DEVELOPMENT :)
<portnov> with huge applications and so on
<curlyears> portnov:  that does make sense, I suppose
<JMichaelX> is anyone else here experiencing problems with mame in 16.04? for me, games pause or lock up frequently
<curlyears> a bit off topic, but;  where do you guys buy SDHC cards at good prices?
<curlyears> since it's to load and run ubuntu on my Pi3, I suppose it isn't too far off topic
<tgm4883> curlyears: I'd consider that off topic, but I buy mine from Amazon
<curlyears> the people who put oout MAKE are developing a n ubuntu 16.04LTS version for the Pi3 (64 bit)
<tgm4883> MAKE?
<JMichaelX> i presume he means MAKE magazine
<squinty> make magazine
<tgm4883> could be
<tgm4883> could also mean MATE
<ioria> http://makezine.com/
<curlyears> JMichaelX:  nno, I maen the people wo do the make file menger for linux
<curlyears> did I remember the name wrong again?  *blush*
<curlyears> s/menger/manager/
<curlyears> MATE, thank you, tgm4883
<curlyears> phablet seems to be having a lot of trouble staying connected today
<curlyears> I can't wait to see how well ubuntu 16.04 runs on  my Pi3
<tgm4883> curlyears: you can run the pi2 image on it now
<curlyears> I am interested in seeing the 64bit performance, tgm4883
<daed> i partially figured out the sound problem.. i'm getting a pulseaudio error "master sink not found" on the module "module-ladspa-sink"... related to the equalizer it looks like..
<curlyears> I PAID for 64 bits, dagnab it, I don't want to dilly-dally leaving 32 of those bits unused
<sebsebsebb> j
<daed> i commented out the ladspa-sink equalizer section of default.pa and sound works now.. but now i dont get equalizer :(
<curlyears> daed:>  file a bug report with womever provides the soundapplication you'reusing
<tgm4883> curlyears: I'm not optimistic on the performance gains we will see out of 64 bit on that. It's not like we are doing a ton of number crunching on there
<curlyears> daed:  or check to see if you're missing some dependecies while building it
<curlyears> tgm4883, I am planning on doing some voice recognition/synthesis work with it, I suspect 64bits will work a little better than 32 bits, and the Pi3 has a 20% faster clock rate
<k1l> curlyears: ARM is a different animal
<curlyears> I just *KNOWW* there has to be some documentation available (guides, whatever) on how to design a device driver for ubuntu, right?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  FWIW, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<k1l> on PC you only go for 64bit. but on ARM it depends on your exact device and if someone made a 64bit port already.
<curlyears> k1l:  I am aware  of that, but a 20% higher clockrate and twice as wide word length has to yield some benefit
<curlyears> there is a 64 bit port of 16.04 being made ready by the people at MATE
<curlyears> if 64bit operation didn't yield some benefit, ARM wiuold never have released it
<curlyears> it will be interesting to see how RAM heavy synthesis is over voice recognition (or the reverse if that is the case)
<curlyears> what is the name of the o ther ubuntu channel, the oe where chatting is allowed?
<k1l> !ot | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bethann336> hello o/
<curlyears> ah, thanks k1l
<daed> curlyears: i suspect this is the result of swapping soundcards and equalizer being set up originally on the old soundcard
<daed> just need to figure out how to reconfigure everything
<ash_workz> so, if a diff doesn't have a symbol between the two lines, does that mean the lines are identical? (they look identical)
<ash_workz> ie: foo foo
<ash_workz> instead of: foo > bar
<ash_workz> or: foo | foo
<ash_workz> diff -y
<ash_workz> I mean
<bethann336> i am playing with the idea of switching my asus G73Jw over to ubuntu and had some questions regarding the nvidia graphics i have on board
<bethann336> since asus no longer supports upgrades/updates for the drivers will i be able to use a newer driver or will i have to stick with the latest that asus has provided?
<OerHeks> bethann336, " no longer supports upgrades/updates for the drivers " ?? where did you read that?
<heth> hi, I was able to disable my video in BIOS, and now I cannot boot in ubuntu, it's all black, can you help?
<curlyears> bethann336, who would have provided drivers for proprietary hardware after the vendor ceases support?
<daed> curlyears: completely removed old configs, uninstalled pulseaudio + equalizer, reinstalled everything, now it works
<daed> FWIW
<bethann336> that's the problem i have now with windows, they have not updated their version of the driver for a long time even though nvidia has made numerous updates since that version
<curlyears> dead: huzzah!
<bethann336> and i cannot use the one that nvidia puts out
<OerHeks> bethann336, furthermore, ubuntu provides Nvidia drivers in the repos, no need to look at the asus/nvidia site
<curlyears> what is the  current estimate of worldwide installs of ubuntu?  Last I  saw, it was ~~10 million
<bethann336> ok cool about the repos, but has anybody run into problems because of asus's support?
<Ben64> bethann336: has nothing to do with asus
<bethann336> what do you mean? i can't use the nvidia updates at all, because asus has their own version
<OerHeks> bethann336, have you actually tried ubuntu ?
<bethann336> with windows anyway
<bethann336> not yet, but i don't want to cripple my laptop by switching to it
<tgm4883> bethann336: the only thing you would need to go to Asus for is BIOS upgrades
<Ben64> bethann336: off topic, but thats not how it works on windows
<OerHeks> oh, so you come with assumptions.. i thought you had ubuntu issues with nvidia
<curlyears> bethann336, ubuuntu offer s Live-DVD trial install that changes nothing on your hard drive.
<bethann336> no assumptions, just addressing possible hiccups to switching
<curlyears> so you can try ubuntu without any risk to your current setup
<bethann336> or a download installed on a thumb drive will work too, right?
<curlyears> same idea, bethann336
<bethann336> ok, as much as i am comfortable with windows 7, i am not comfortable with windows' current policies regarding forcing windows 10 on me
<ioria> right
<curlyears> *YAY*  Another MIcro$fot dissenter!!!!
<ash_workz> OerHeks: I got disconnected for awhile; so I diffed the file on that askubuntu (I think that's the default sources list?) with my current file: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/82d1f532d5e09f3e9b5d9facc3f4427d
<ash_workz> OerHeks: should I be concerned about the differences?
<heth> hi, I was able to disable my external video in BIOS before enabling the internal, and now I cannot boot in ubuntu, it's all black, can you help? (LEnovo G510)
<Johnny_Linux> bethann336: either burn a cd or put a live session on a usb stick and try it
<bethann336> i would probably have to save all my files and data to another storage device if i wanted to install linux to my hardrive?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, i would cut/paste the sourceslist from that example, and would be done in a minute...
<curlyears> heth:  what version of ubuntu?
<heth> curlyears, 16.04
<curlyears> what is the  current estimate of worldwide installs of ubuntu?  Last I  saw, it was ~~10 million
<ash_workz> OerHeks: yeah, but for example, the copy/paste would override the virtualbox line (at the end)
<OerHeks> curlyears, there are no stats about that, AFAIK
<bethann336> i'm not sure which version to use, but although i am not a complete computer illiterate, I'm not a pro either
<curlyears> yeah, I've seen a nnumber of people in here with video issues when switching to 16.04
<Johnny_Linux> bethann336:  try 14.04
<OerHeks> ash_workz, virtualbox should not be in that sourceslist, but should have its own entry in sources.list.d
<heth> Hello, I was able to disable my external video in BIOS before enabling the internal, and now I cannot boot in ubuntu, it's all black, can you help? (LEnovo G510)
<bethann336> that's ubuntu, correct?
<Johnny_Linux> ya
<Johnny_Linux> lts
<ash_workz> ~.~ ... does add-apt-repository change this file? I certainly didn't do this manually
<curlyears> bethann336, the current viable choices are 14.04.4 or 16.04.  16.04 is the latest LTS release
<bethann336> but i might have issues with graphics on 16.04, correct?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, that entry looks like the old way, 12.04 or something like that, it has changed to keep the original sourceslist clean
<curlyears> don't people try 16.04 in Live-DVD mode before upgrading?
<k1l> curlyears: no. most dont
<bethann336> i'm a gamer, just an fyi, i play sandbox games like wurm online
<Johnny_Linux> bethann336:  maybe, idk, 10.04 seems like a safe bet
<Johnny_Linux> 14.04
<\9> 10.04 is eol
<curlyears> bethann336, you might, yes, but if you run it in Live-DVD (or off a USB) it won't affect your current WinBlows setup at alkl
<ash_workz> OerHeks: yeah, but I'm just wondering how it got there in the first place
<curlyears> bethann336, :  when you boot from the linux install media, it comes up first thing and oiffers you a choic e between a Live DVD run, or an iinstall run
<curlyears> bethann336, so you could download both 14.04.4 and 16.04, make two DVDs (or USBs) and try both, see which works etter for you
<curlyears> 14.044 will continue to be support until 2019, 16.04 until 2021
<ash_workz> OerHeks: any ideas? It wasn't carried over from a previous install (like, I didn't upgrade to 14 from 12 or anything)
<OerHeks> ash_workz, question yourself, how did you add virtualbox repo ?
<bethann336> @curlyears: thanx i will try that gotta find all my thumb drives first, thanx.
<akik> curlyears: isn't it so that you can not test the closed source nvidia driver in the live session?
<bethann336> another question, if i choose to actually install onto my hardrive, will it remove windows altogether?
<Ben64> you could choose to dual boot
<Ben64> and 16.04 is what you should choose at this point
<curlyears> akik:  probably, I would imagine.
<bethann336> don't think i have the resources to have both tbh, is there any good reason to leave windows on?
<Ben64> you like it?
<ash_workz> OerHeks: yeah, I probably followed instructions to add it on https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<curlyears> bethann336, how much free HDD space do you have?
<ash_workz> which explicitly says to
<ash_workz> thanks OerHeks
<bethann336> i have no problems with windows 7, honestly, but i don't like where windows is going now
<Ben64> ash_workz: protip - search the software center for things before going to websites
<ash_workz> Ben64: :)
<curlyears> bethann336, you can install it to a separate partition, if you choose to dual boot
<Ben64> ash_workz: virtualbox is in the repository already, the one you added is a newer version and has some cool additional features, but it's not good to do that for everything you'd want to install
<ash_workz> Ben64: thanks, I honestly don't even remember *how* I added it; I usually try to install things via apt-get install if possible
 * curlyears is proud to say that no Mickey$hit software has ever demeaned thih\s hardware
<ash_workz> though, now that you mention it, I vaguely remember going through the software center
<Ben64> curlyears: watch the language, and the m$ stuff isn't appropriate here
<curlyears> sowwy, Ben64
<k1l> curlyears: we dont need to talk bad about other OS or projects to make us feel better. we try to focus on the technical issues in here.
<curlyears> I repeat my query for the third time:  what are the currect estimates of worldwide installations of ubuntu?  Last time I heard, they were around 10 million
<k1l> curlyears: you cna only guess the number. since there is no licence key that could be counted.
<OerHeks> curlyears, there are no stats about that, AFAIK
<bethann336> is there a resource that shows/compares the different iterations of linux so that i might clearly see the differences?
<k1l> curlyears: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2015/12/more-people-use-ubuntu-than-anyone.html
<OerHeks> bethann336, check out distrowatch
<curlyears> Oerheks:  I have seen on a website somewhere and estimate of the installs for WinBlows vs linux (not ubuntu specifically. actually., but all linux')
<ash_workz> thanks Ben64
<bethann336> @OerHeks: could you please link me to that?
<OerHeks> https://distrowatch.com easy to find
 * ash_workz is annoyed that there 2 Ben6's
<bethann336> @OerHeks: Thanx!
<Ben64> ash_workz: both me
<friendofkiwi> i have problem with java, since i upgraded to 16.04, is there any quick fix ?
<k1l> bethann336: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
<friendofkiwi> i googled my head and tried everything
<OerHeks> curlyears, even the numbers on https://distrowatch.com are just their clicks to the distro page, does not count as installed/download at all
<Ben64> friendofkiwi: java what, what problem
<friendofkiwi> Ben64 i think it has been removed in the upgrading process
<friendofkiwi> E: Package 'oracle-java7-installer' has no installation candidate
<friendofkiwi> and now this message, for every version i try to install
<Ben64> that package was never in ubuntu, you used some 3rd party repository
<OerHeks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<friendofkiwi> okay thanks guys
<OerHeks> "Oracle has declared Java 8 to be fit for general use."
<curlyears> k1l:  *wow* those numbers are truly astounding.  That article estimates that direct and indirectly, over 1 BILLION people benefir form an installation of ubuntu.  With numbers like that, it is bafflinf how many hardware vendors DON'T support linux.
<friendofkiwi> OerHeks yes but my university profesors insist on Java 7, i dont know why exactly.
<k1l> curlyears: yes. but that talk is out of the technical support scope of this channel. #ubuntu-offtopic would be better
<Guest78894> Hi
<curlyears> friendofkiwi, because they dinosaurs, and that is the version they're familiar with, and they're unwilling to put any effort into familiarizing themselves with the latest version
<curlyears> k1l:  oh, OK
<white_magic> hi guys, i'm running a webserver in a vm and i can retrieve a webpage using localhost:port in the vm but i cant reach that webserver in the machine that hosts the vm.. but i can easily ssh into that vm from the host machine.. do I need to open port 3000 in vmware somehow? thanks in advance..
<HypothesisFrog> Hi. Am dual booting 16.04 and win7. Need to reinstall win, but after I do, will I be able to use these instructions to restore grub? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<lyze> HypothesisFrog, yup
<OerHeks> HypothesisFrog, answered that already. yes
<friendofkiwi> curlyears i think that version8 is still bugy, maybe that... they are sophistacated in other fields thou
<OerHeks> HypothesisFrog, or use our wiki page
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HypothesisFrog> lyze thanks OerHeks sorry. Didn't see your reply.
<OerHeks> HypothesisFrog, have fun!
<HypothesisFrog> cheers
<curlyears> is 100% of ubuntu core in C or some other high level language, or does each port equire some assembly work?
<curlyears> hey, Ravi
<tgm4883> curlyears: I'd suggest taking all these questions to #ubuntu-discuss since they aren't support questions
<curlyears> OK, OK, apparently it's time for me to depart
<Guest74784> cu
<cicko> can I clone a bigger usb flash drive to a smaller using dd command?
<k1l> cicko: yes. but it will stop when the smaller one is full. and all the data left is not copied
<cicko> k1l I've tried that, but it seems to have failed, the capacity of the smaller one is now said to be as the bigger one, and it is unusable
<sebthreeM10white> hi
<frostschutz> cicko, dd is not aware of partition tables, file systems, etc. so obviously you have to make sure the copy will still make sense if the end is missing... otherwise the answer is: no, you shouldn't do that
<cicko> frostschutz only about half the size of the smaller one is used on the bigger one, else is the empty space. is it possible to clone used space only?
<aurimenes> hey
<frostschutz> cicko, dd is not aware of filesystem notions like "used", "empty" space... you have to use filesystem tools for that, like shrink the filesystem first using resize2fs
<frostschutz> cicko, or just format your stick normally and then cp -a the files themselves
<cicko> i'll try shrinking it thanks frostschutz
<sfigazo> è il canale di ubuntu in italiano questo?
<EriC^^> !it | sfigazo
<ubottu> sfigazo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sfigazo> grazie
<ZoderUck> crazie crazie
<ZoderUck> Hi, uh, i have on vncserver when i open some application  etension RANDR missing on display
<sebthreeM10white> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pawel2> Hi
<sebthreeM10white> sdevj
<sebthreeM10white> sebsebseb
<sebthreeM10white> hi paswei2
<MonkeyDust> sebthreeM10white  it works, we see you
<erkules> hi, is there a way to disable the cgroup namespace via grub?
<Pawel2> Łack a eet. Heu
<ZoderUck>  Hi, uh, i have on vncserver when i open some application  etension RANDR missing on display
<OerHeks> erkules, why ? "systemd organizes processes with cgroups, this is a Linux kernel feature to limit, police and account the resource usage of certain processes"
<erkules> OerHeks: I would like to check something
<erkules> docker --userns-remap is not working in 16.04 and Im wondering why
<damolima> \leave
<OerHeks> erkules, you might want to reask in #docker ?
<erkules> OerHeks: I don't expect to get an answer in here because of docker. I asked about a way to disable the cgroup ns.
<leonarth> how do I separate 2 arguments if the other one is more complex in BASH
<leonarth> e.g.: `mv "$file" $file | sed "s/test/$newtest/g"`
<leonarth> $() doesn't seem to work to group the second arg
<MonkeyDust> leonarth  better ask in #bash
<leonarth> thanks MonkeyDust
<lava_> Hello
<lava_> Anyone here
<tonyt> no
<OerHeks> lava_, anyone just left with everybody
<tonyt> lol
<jacob_z> :D
<m0t> Hi! It seems that the apache2-mpm-event package is missing in Ubuntu Xenial.
<tgm4883> !info apache2-mpm-event
<ubottu> Package apache2-mpm-event does not exist in xenial
<lava_> Hello everyone, I am new to Ubuntu MATE. I am enjoying it so far.
<m0t> I know
<seto> hi all
<m0t> Was it replaced?
<lava_> I am installing 1,000 solitare games lol
<Bashing-om> !info apache2-mpm-event xenial
<ubottu> Package apache2-mpm-event does not exist in xenial
<tgm4883> looks like it was removed in 14.04
<seto> well after reading on how to strip down kubuntu i found that it is suppose to be impossible to get it down to like sub 5gb or so
<debidi> O.o
<lava_> Why is a lot of gibberish being typed out by human beings here?
<m0t> tgm4883: Do you know any alternatives?
<lava_> Hello can anyone hear me?
<seto> and i have ubuntu installed on a 16gb ssd on a chrome book and have a bit over 9gb free lol
<tgm4883> m0t: well I don't know what it does, so no I don't know any alternatives
<MonkeyDust> lava_  this is the support channel, sure you want to be here?
<lava_> oh, wew, someone can hear me
<lava_> Not a lot of support here, if it takes 5 minutes for 1 person to respond.
<lava_> Monkey, can you answer my question I asked up there?
<tgm4883> lava_: you didn't ask any support questions...
<MonkeyDust> lava_  ask your question or go to another channel
<lava_> Is it too hard for you to scroll upward?
<tgm4883> lava_: I did, I don't see any questions from you
<lava_> What kind of effort are you supposing to give out to noobs here bro?
<MonkeyDust> lava_  hit the up arrow to repeat your question
<OerHeks> lava_, nice attitude, as you didn't asked a support question (yet)
<lava_> I asked why so many human beings were typing gibberish in this chat
<\9> lava_: this is an irc support channel run by volunteers. cut the demanding attitude
<tgm4883> lava_: which isn't a support question
<FManTropyx> that is your support question?
<MonkeyDust> lava_  type /topic
<m0t> tgm4883: It is better to see the docs: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mpm.html basically you can run apache in multithread mode instead of multiprocess mode.
<lava_> Is that your way of saying you don't know? Please let the ones to do respond, so that I may understand this Ubuntu MATE application, as I am new to Ubuntu MATE. Thank you, Fman
<m0t> tgm4883: but actually you an mix them with MPM event
<\9> lava_: if you have a specific question regarding ubuntu, please ask. if you don't, please seek some other channel, e.g. #ubuntu-offtopic. you're currently disrupting this irc channel by asking non-questions
<FManTropyx> uninstall Ubuntu and install Windows
<m0t> tgm4883: and it is better for speed as using threads can give you a better troughput and better latency, but this depends on other factors too.
<Guest63470> how can i change default monitor output by terminal<
<tgm4883> lava_: what may seem like gibberish to you is actually a technical conversation between multiple people (some requesting help, some offering help)
<Guest63470> ??
<seto> quick question what channel is general chat for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> seto  #ubuntu-offtopic
<\9> seto: #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> #ubuntu-discuss
<seto> ty
<lava_> This is an example of a human being typing gibberish in a noob chat --  !info apache2-mpm-event xenial
<MonkeyDust> lava_  stop
<tgm4883> lava_: ah, that is a query asking the bot for some info
<Guest63470> who can help me?
<tgm4883> lava_: all of this is off topic
<lyze> Depends on your question
<tgm4883> Guest63470: what do you mean by "output"?
<lava_> How would I know there is a bot here, exactly? Where are the overt explanation for that? The instructions please?
<k1l> !irc > lava_
<ubottu> lava_, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> !bot | lava_
<Bashing-om> lava_: " !info apache2-mpm-event xenial" : legitimate reason to pick our bot's brain .
<ubottu> lava_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l> lava_: the bot just gave you a link in a pm. please read that
<tgm4883> lava_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lava_> Monkey, that is not a response to my question. It is just a statement, but thank you.
<lava_> ok I will attempt to read it.
<\9> it was a response to your question
<seto> ooooh net lag while checking email ...
<lava_> My question is how is a noob to this chat supposed to know, before he asks, that there is a bot here.
<Guest63470> i have a all in one... runing ubuntu it have 2 output for video
<Flannel> lava_: Please help keep this channel on-topic.  This channel is for ubuntu-related technical support questions.  Not general questions about IRC.  thanks.
<FManTropyx> I learned by observing first
<lava_> This is IRC?
<MonkeyDust> lava_  i guess you don't want to be here
<lyze> lava_, there's a channel topic. read that first. click the links. there is everything explained. or observe
<k1l> !guidelines | lava_
<ubottu> lava_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<tgm4883> lava_: as you put it, a "noob" should ask a support question. "noobs" don't need to know that a bot exists to ask for help
<m0t> I think lava_ is trolling.
<lava_> This chat is a part of the welcome screen for Ubuntu MATE. The welcome screen could not be more relevant to Ubuntu MATE chat.
<\9> the welcome screen linked you to this chat
<lava_> I am a new user, I came here from Ubuntu vanilla 16.04.
<\9> for in case you had any trouble with ubuntu
<Guest63470> lava leave and let leave
<lava_> users always have trouble with Linux.
<lava_> That is a redundant statement
<FManTropyx> :)
<\9> heh...
<MonkeyDust> lava_  go away
<\9> lava_: now you're just being disruptive
<k1l> lava_: i muted you know due to repeated off-topic and several warnings. if you want that mute to be removed join #ubuntu-ops
<kzic> Jj
<Flannel> lava_: Please type `/join #ubuntu-offtopic`, your questions are completely appropriate there.  But they're not appropriate here.
<Guest63470> what about my Q?
<tgm4883> Guest63470: I asked you a question, did you repond?
<tgm4883> Guest63470: what do you mean by "output"?
<Linux_noob> Hi, I am back. I was just banned for being a noob
<\9> Linux_noob: quit evading your mute
<lyze> Guest63470, with xrandr
<k1l> Linux_noob:  i muted you now due to repeated off-topic and several warnings. if you want that mute to be removed join #ubuntu-ops
<tgm4883> Guest63470: I'm assuming that what you want is probably going to be xrandr
<Guest63470> lyze tank U
<xpac> hello anyone alive
<lyze> o/
<xpac> lyze
<lyze> Hm?
<john_rambo> After boot sound stops working after playing for some seconds .... How to troubleshoot ?
<m0t> tgm4883: Found the solution about missing apache2-mpm-event. Not it is part of apache2 and you just need to activate it with: a2enmod mpm_event && systemctl reload apache2
<m0t> tgm4883: This should be documented...
<tgm4883> m0t: so document it?
<m0t> tgm4883: Sure, I will do it. Where do you think would be the proper place?
<Spinach> Hi
<FManTropyx> hello
<FManTropyx> I prefer apache2ctl restart
<Spinach> How do I "safely remove" an external drive, with graphical tools?
<john_rambo> Anybody ?
<Spinach> Hi ramby
<tgm4883> m0t: probably the ubuntu wiki
<john_rambo> Spinach: After boot sound stops working after playing for some seconds .... How to troubleshoot ?
<lyze> Spinach, you open your file manager, click on the remove arrow next to the ehd
<Spinach> Lyze, that only unmounts, not "Safely remove drive"
<Spinach> rambo, can you describe your situation more fully?
<lyze> Spinach, well you can't unmount it if it's in use. So no need to "safely remove it"
<m0t> tgm4883: ack ;) thank you!
<Spinach> Just to warn you, as well, rambo, this chat is really bad. A lot of users give noobs attitude immediately, and/or ban them. Don't expect good support in general with Linux.
<FManTropyx> sigh
<john_rambo> Spinach: After boot when I open a video file with Smplayer or Vlc ....sound plays for some seconds then goes mute
<Spinach> lyze, there is a need to safely remove it, if i say there is a need. How do I do it?
<FManTropyx> general Linux support is on #linux :P
<tgm4883> Spinach: *citation needed
<Spinach> Leave me alone, tgm4883, or troll elsewhere
<Flannel> Spinach: Please stop that.  Keep this channel to just technical support.
<JackJones> when I do last -10 how many instances of "still logged in" should I normally see?
<Spinach> lyze, can you do you know how do safely remove drive?
<tgm4883> Spinach: grow up
<Flannel> Spinach: You were already answered, the "unmount" will safely remove it.
<Spinach> Please leave tgm4883, I am trying to read lyze's answer about my issue
<Spinach> I assume lyze would not leave without finishing his support of my issue.
<tgm4883> Spinach: please keep your chat support related
<m0t> john_rambo: Is your sound problem happening with all applications?
<Spinach> Stop talking to me please tgm. I am attempting to focus on lyze's support of my drive issue.
<lyze> The only thing what "safely remove" does is: if the HD is in use … then "can't remove" and if not … it removes it
<Spinach> Thank you lyze.
<Spinach> lyze, can you more fully help me? Thank you for responding. So, can we start by showing me where this safely remove drive could be? I cannot see the option to begin with.
<Spinach> k1l does not mean k1l. Period.
<boughani> Hello
<lyze> …
<Ben64> Spinach: as you were told already, the little eject icon next to the drive in your file manager
<Spinach> k1l does not mean kill* I meant to say.
<lyze> Today are lot of trolls here, aren't they
<Spinach> I have seen no explicit text that formally tells me the drive is fully ejected.
<boughani> What The best Softwar For ubuntu For dowloands
<boughani> ??,
<bekks> boughani: wget or curl.
<Ben64> Spinach: once it is gone from the file manager, it's ready to remove
<Spinach> boughani full sentence please?
<boughani> thanx
<godfuture> hi all!
<lyze> If the hard drive isn't in the list anymore then it's gone
<lyze> or greyed out
<Spinach> ben64, can you try to answer my question as I have typed it, instead of answering the question you wish I had asked you? Thank you. I hope this is a good chat for noobs, so that Linux can grow on the desktop for once.
<godfuture> does someone know openvpn and routing? I have too leave for travel and my previous running openvpn server is not fully working anymore
<Spinach> My hard drive is always in the list.
<boughani> Oki i need software for dowloands FIle like idm
<boughani> in windows
<Ben64> Spinach: if the eject icon is no longer there, it's unmounted and you can remove it
<Spinach> What is IDM? Can you please fully spell out what you need help with, so that a non-troll, non-narcissist here might decide to help you?
<OerHeks> ...
<Spinach> Ben64, if you are not going to answer my question as I have typed it, please ignore my chat. Thank you.
 * tgm4883 sighs
<m0t> godfuture: I can help you with that, what is the problem?
<boughani> nn
<Ben64> Spinach: you're looking for a specific answer that you simply are not going to get. this is not windows. use your head and listen to what people are telling you
<godfuture> wow, great. I have to leave tomorrow and somehow it seems that I cannot reach my routed privat net.
<\9> Ben64: it's a troll who's evading his ban for the second time
<FManTropyx> maybe everyone should put him on ignore :)
<Spinach> I have seen safely remove drive in both Ubuntu vanilla and Ubuntu MATE before. I will find a way to see it again, and that is that.
<boughani> Idm is software who help you to dowloands FIles In windows it's the most pupular After utterent
<godfuture> I have moved my server hardware....and I guess after moving my logical name of net dev changed...from there the sh** started
<m0t> godfuture: Is openvpn daemon started? Did you check the logs?
<lyze> boughani, what specifically do you need. can't you just need wget for that? :)
<k1l> Spinach: please stop evading the mutes. join #ubuntu-ops to get that mute removed. dont rejoin this channel before that mute is resolved.
<boughani> yes but i need to Dowloands Big FIles in My browser
<boughani> ANd helaged
<boughani> It laged
<dax> Spinach: only channel ops. /join #ubuntu-ops, thanks.
<ventura> i did some thing really stupid while i was upgrading to xerus: i did not backup my encrypted home
<ventura> is it possible mount and decrypt my home folder?
<boughani> the second Problem My ubuntu software Don't work Why
<\9> which software is not working? please provide details
<Ben64> boughani: you need to get a lot more specific if you want to get help here
<lyze> ventura, do you have the encryption key?
<ventura> lyze: i encrypted with my password + empty paraphrase
<ventura> lyze: i am using ecryptfs and right now i am getting "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<white_magic> anyone here pro with tmux? I wonder if it's possible to create a new session w/o immediately attaching to it?
<godfuture> m0t, I have sent you a private msg
<boughani> Good bye FRiends
<godfuture> m0t: deamon is started. Clients can connect.
<godfuture> m0t, still there?
<abdel_> HI
<abdel_> SALUT TOUT LE MONDE
<godfuture> m0t: I guess you're afk....
<godfuture> Is there someone experienced with openVPN? I really could need some help...
<Ben64> godfuture: ask a question, provide as much detail as possible, and if someone knows the answer, they'll answer
<godfuture> kay, what do I have to do when connected openVPN clients cannot ping the server and routed subnets? It worked in the past...
<mquin> white_magic: 'tmux new-session -d'
<lyze> godfuture, Well … i don't know openvpn … but I just ask you the default questions. have you checked that the service is running, that there is no error in the log, that you have forwarded the port properly and that it isn't blocked by a wall?
<sebsebseb> hi
<lyze> o/
<ZoderUck> vncserver works when i open some application  etension RANDR missing on display
<lyze> godfuture, have you tried running a webserver or a different kind of application on that port, can you connect to that one?
<white_magic> mquin: you're a godsend. thanks!
<ventura> is there any client for mounting an encrypted folder? or only cli?
<kerneld> Anyone run into apache problems with recent update for DirectoryIndex ?
<kerneld> .shtml showing as a blank page when used via DirectoryIndex
<kerneld> I fixed by changing  DirectoryIndexRedirect on
<kerneld> ii  apache2                          2.4.7-1ubuntu4.9                 amd64        Apache HTTP Server
<kerneld> never needed that before though. Like the extention handler is not used the same way from DirectoryIndex
<gabo_> Hola buena tarde
<Bashing-om> !es | gabo_
<ubottu> gabo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fabio_> I'm having crazy freezing and cpu usage when I start my ubuntu. Process is "/usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service". Any idea on how to prevent it?
<idDark_latino> hola
<idDark_latino> hola
<ZoderUck> how do i configure tigervnc
<nefarious_> \join #planning
<pilne> one day i'll figure out why steam likes to use all my free memory for page cache stuff >.<
<Codfection> guys should I use ubuntu as my main OS or its not built for main OS?
<Codfection> considering replacing windows
<Codfection> suggestions would be highly appreciated
<pilne> ... what makes you think that ubuntu (or really any of the major linux distros) wouldn't be "built" to be a main OS?
<xangua> Codfection: that's something you should ask yourself, you can download Ubuntu and try it
<Codfection> applications support and ease of use in general (like for installing u need to know commands.. right?)
<OerHeks> I run ubuntu for 7 years now, as main os. but it is up to you.
<sebsebseb> codfection what do you use a computer for
<Codfection> programming and sometimes watching movies
<Bashing-om> pilne: consider, any memory not used is wasted memory .
<Codfection> sebsebseb, programming coding etc.
<Codfection> what do you think
<sebsebseb> codfection what do you program and how do you watch movies
<pilne> i know bashing, but with it using 10gb... i wonder how many games it thinks i want to play lol
<Codfection> stream online, android apps, c programming and re
<sebsebseb> whats re
<Bashing-om> Codfection: Many have this to relate. I left Windows at XP service pack 2 ; and have never looked back .
<Codfection> Bashing-om, how is it going so far?
<Codfection> you use ubuntu as ur everything driver?
<sebsebseb> codfection do you make android apps or emulate them or what?
<Codfection> isn't OS X superior over linux in general due to more applications support?
<Bashing-om> pilne: Kernel manages memory .. pages in, pages out . .. but there is more that I do not know than otherwise.
<OerHeks> Codfection, this in not the right channel to discuss, just technical support
<pilne> os-x is fine if you want to have your balls in apple's vice
<k1l> Codfection: that really depends on your exact programs and workflow. some have special programs they rely on which have no native linux version, dont run in wine or where there is no working alternative. but others can replace their OS just fine with ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> Codfection: My only OS ... and I now have the knowledge and skills to " roll my own " .
<Codfection> k1l, yea I guess os
<OerHeks> superior sounds like a flamewar, such a silly question as you missing the key: open source/ open standards
<Codfection> Bashing-om, oh thats great. gives me a hope
<sebsebseb> whoops closed by mistake
<seto> k1l i could replace windows with linux other than for 1 single program
<seto> 3d studio max
<Codfection> OerHeks, for instance, OS X can run latest MS Office 16 whereas linux cant
<seto> but wont ever be a linux ver unless linux some how gets direct x
<seto> if linux had that they would make a linux ver
<k1l> Codfection: where ubuntu got libreoffice build in.
<sebsebseb> codfusion I have used Desktop Linux since 2004 as my main OS, and a few Linux distributions, Fedora, Ubuntu, Mageia,  Mandriva, PC Linux OS, etc
<Codfection> k1l, it doesn't have access or visio etc.
<Codfection> sebsebseb, did you miss anything from windows?
<Codfection> other than gaming
<OerHeks> Codfection, so you answer your own question, great
<sebsebseb> uh ubuntu tablet
<sebsebseb> closeed  thedchannelagain by miistake
<xangua> sebsebseb: most reviews say Ubuntu tablet it's slow... Also Mediatek
<sebsebseb> codfection if you really want sucky acess and viso you can try running them via wine or codeweavers otherwise libre office for example should be pretty good for most other things
<kerneld> or use the o365 versions
<sebsebseb> xangua probably a bit for typing using the converged programs, but otherwise ok.  it seems to be a bit slow at keeping up with my typing,  via the o2g usb keyboard or bluetooth
<Codfection> sebsebseb, how about emulating android apps
<Codfection> ubuntu does it better than windows?
<OerHeks> better than adroid itself?
<OerHeks> LoLZ
<sebsebseb> xangua giving it  good try for IRC right now but via a bluetooth keyboard this time
<sebsebseb> xangua giving it  a good try right now for IRC but via a blueetooth keyboard this time
<Codfection> better than how windows does it
<Codfection> I heard windows 10 will have ubuntu terminal built in soon.
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | Codfection
<ubottu> Codfection: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<Codfection> so there will be no need of dual boot then?
<Codfection> :)
<OerHeks> Codfection, only you can answer that.
<dax> sure, if the only thing you need from Ubuntu is a buggy terminal emulator with coreutils
<jelly> Codfection, you don't have to dual boot when you have a windows VM
<Bashing-om> Codfection: Only time will tell how well and what is supported in the ubuntu terminal .
<Codfection> u mean ubuntu in a vm jelly
<jelly> no
<sebsebseb> codfection ther's a program called daveliki or soething like that for emuoolatingandtoid apps, but i think there are at least two for Linux.  I think Windows and most Linux distros are
<sebsebseb> codfection I tink most Linux distrtos and windows will be about the same for emulating windows apps
<Codfection> jelly, then?
<sebsebseb> Codfection however if you want a intereting Linux based device,that can emulate most Android apps or so it seems well, look into the Jolla phone :)
<zeny> Probably VM is better than this ubuntu terminal on Windows. But both will still be crap
<Codfection> zeny, so what setup do you recommend?
<sebsebseb> codfection I think you should dual boot you can remove Windows later if you want
<zeny> Codfection: remove windows, use only linux
<Codfection> no I actually wanna keep one OS only due to 256 GB SSD only
<Codfection> zeny, thats what I want to !
<kerneld> build a lab hypervizor and run both
<Codfection> zeny, the only thing thats keeping me from doing that is lack of some apps which I am used to on windows
<zeny> But I still think the question we should be making is: Why does Microsoft ACTUALLY want to have a part on ubuntu? Not just this bad terminal, but what is it indicating about the maybe-not-so-far future
<Codfection> such as word web
<Bashing-om> Codfection: 'buntu will be happy for a long time on 30 Gigs .. Less if you expect less .
<zeny> Codfection: such as?
<Codfection> Word web, zeny
<Codfection> Bashing-om, yea exactly
<zeny> Codfection: I'm not sure if I know what is that, but can't you only deal with libreoffice?
<k1l> Codfection: there might be linux-native alternative apps that can do the exact same workflow.
<Codfection> zeny, word web is a dictionary with detailed theasis
<OerHeks> Unless you play flappybird, there are tons of alternatives on linux.
<Prof_Elm> I can't seem to get ubuntu to load on a surface pro 3 after installing arch
<k1l> Codfection: but if you tie yourself to "i want exact that program" and they dont ship a linux version, we cant do anything about that.
<Codfection> k1l, how about for installing softwares. I dont wanna search for everytime on google just to install a simple app
<k1l> Codfection: use the software center or use "apt" on the terminal. ubuntu got software repos that ship thousands of programs already made working with ubuntu.
<zeny> Codfection: did you try any of these? http://alternativeto.net/software/wordweb/?platform=linux
<Prof_Birch> Is there a problem with ubuntu 16.04 and UEFI
<Codfection> software center is buggy and it always stuck on installation (i used it on ubuntu 16.04)
<k1l> Codfection: you can load a live-usb or live-dvd version. that will not change anything on your disk but gives you a working OS. there you can test out things.
<xangua> Codfection: you keep saying you want to switch to Ubuntu/Linux for unknown reasons to you and you keep also repeating how you need x or u exclusive Windows program, so what exactly do you expect us to tell you after you answered your own question?
<zeny> k1l: thats actually a very nice idea Codfection
<k1l> Prof_Birch: that tablets need special treatment due to using a crappy 32bit uefi.
<zeny> xangua: thats a nice question afterall
<Codfection> xangua, dont be rude please. I wanna learn thats why I am here
<Prof_Birch> kil: I have installed ubuntu before, and it just worked. But after a few back and fourths between Arch and Windows it seems like the bootloader won't properly install anymore. Is there a way to install Ubuntu with Systemd-boot?
<zeny> Codfection: did you try the other apps, like http://alternativeto.net/software/wordweb/?platform=linux ??
<Codfection> actually k1l and zeny, I can use ubuntu entirely for my work without being dependent on the eco system I was used to on windows right?
<SchrodingersScat> Codfection: you can you apt-cache to search the repos, or sites like the above, etc.
<k1l> Prof_Birch: sorry, i dont have 1st hand experience with that tablet.
<SchrodingersScat> *can use
<zeny> Codfection: theoreticaly yes
<OerHeks> Prof_Birch, so your issue is not ubuntu+uefi, but removal of old installations perhaps?
<Codfection> SchrodingersScat, installing every app using command line can be time consuming,. just asking. what do you think about this?
<zeny> Codfection: I would say its a problem if you are an image editor that works perfectly and everyday with the newest Adobe Package and never dealt with GNU programms. In that case, I would recommend you to learn how to do the same things you want with GIMP and Inkscape before going directly to Linux
<SchrodingersScat> Codfection: I think it's an incredibly small fraction of the time spent on the computer.  I've been rebuilding virtual machines all day and it's just a matter of pasting in a line.
<OerHeks> oke i switch to osx, as installing on osx isn't time consuming
<zeny> Codfection: Otherwise, if you are not dependant on some Windows apps to live, you can totaly substitute and change your way of doing things with linux apps
<SchrodingersScat> Codfection: and it depends on what you do for work. I would suggest having your own toolset available if you're depending on computing for a living.
<SchrodingersScat> own/old
<zeny> SchrodingersScat: exactly
<Codfection> how to get the toolset ready>
<Codfection> ?
<Prof_Birch> OerHeks: I have a suspicion it is. thought I zeroed out the drive (dd if=/dev/zero) but when i install windows I can see a list of bootloader entries, so I wondered if there is some kind of hidden partition safe from the inexperienced
<ZoderUck> what is the alternative for  initlog ? in ubuntu 14 ?
<SchrodingersScat> Codfection: I just mean whatever you use now.  If you did graphic design for instance and depend on photoshop, then maybe you want to try in gimp for a while before you bin the adobe.  just an example, but idk what you do. android? c? streaming? idk how the streaming goes ;(
<Codfection> my firefox on ubuntu
<Codfection> failed to stream videos
<Codfection> had to install chrome
<Codfection> any idea how to fix it?
<Codfection> it just shows blank screen
<Codfection> white blank screen
<SchrodingersScat> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<SchrodingersScat> Codfection: possibly that?
<OerHeks> known issue: drm streams work great on chrome, with build-in silverlight/moonlight binairy blob
<k1l> yeah, chrome ships an own flash plugin already installed. and for prop. stuff like netflix you need chrome, too.
<ipatrol> Ok, I have a machine that is probable 10 years old or so, that someone wants to put Kububtu on
<ipatrol> *Kubuntu
<OerHeks> bad luck if you run 32 bit, no chrome
<OerHeks> ipatrol, 10 years, sounds like single core.. choose a lighter desktop
<ipatrol> It's x86_64, was built for XP
<k1l> ipatrol: what cpu is it?
<k1l> and how much ram that got?
<ipatrol> k1l: hold on, I have a console open via livecd, let me check
<ipatrol> Can't get the terminal working properly either, $TERM is set to "dumb", so less and more aren
<ipatrol> 't working correctly
<ajnouri> Hi guys, can we open in one tmux comand multiple panes and run different │ abra0
<ajnouri> 11.#tmux        │                 | panes in wach pane?
<dominik> were are you from ?
<dominik> ?
<ajnouri> Hi guys, can we open in one tmux comand multiple panes and run different processes in each pane?
<OerHeks> dominik, doesn't matter here, this is the ubuntu support channel.
<Codfection> SO i NEED to install adobe flash player on firefox?
<ipatrol> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Pici> ajnouri: yes, that is pretty much the point of tmux
<k1l> Codfection: if you want to watch flash videos/streams: yes.
<Codfection> heard flash has some security issues and is discontinued
<kittykitty> not strictly ubuntu but, i just overwrote the GPT on my windows drive while using ubuntu and then recovered it using gdisk but now the partitions show up as unformatted instead of ntfs and obviously wont boot. At least the structure is there ahah. Anyone got any ideas on fixing it?
<ipatrol> Codfection: on linux, yeah. It's not being supported
<ipatrol> Dunno about gnash
<Pici> ajnouri: you can use ctrl-b (or a if thats what you've configured as your command key) and ? to get your key bindings.
<Codfection> yea then how can I install flash player
<OerHeks> kittykitty, fix ntfs with windows tools
<ajnouri> Pici: I mean in one command, may be something like tmux --pane 1 "htop" --pane 3 "watch ip a"
<Codfection> when I install chrome I dont need to install flash player. streaming just works
<Codfection> netflix etc.
<k1l> Codfection: i explained that already.
<Pici> ajnouri: ah. hmm
<kittykitty> OerHeks, im not great with windows, wtf are windows tools? :P
<Codfection> k1l, so flash it is right?
<ipatrol> k1l: `lscpu` gives Intel Core 2, T7200 @ 2.0GHz
<k1l> Codfection: and netflix doesnt use flash, but drm silverlight.
<kittykitty> OerHeks, like chkdsk from the recovery cd? I cant get into anything atm
<OerHeks> kittykitty :-P
<ipatrol> OerHeks: there are linux live CDs that can fix NTFS
<Pici> ajnouri: you may want to ask #tmux
<Codfection> k1l, I am so confused. which one to install? flash or silverlight?
<k1l> ipatrol: ah, i had that one,too some years ago. i dont know if i would like to run a heavy desktop like kde on it these days.
<Codfection> for firefox
<kittykitty> ipatrol, ive tried ntfxfix and it just says it isnt an ntfs partition
<k1l> Codfection: you can only use netflix in chrome.
<kittykitty> *ntfsfix
<ipatrol> Codfection: ideally, tell Netflix to stop with this fsckery
<OerHeks> linux tools to fix ntfs, i have only bad experience with that, better use UBcd iso or simular.
<ipatrol> I canceled my subscription because I'd had enough with them
<kittykitty> but, it doesnt even show as ntfs, will that even work? OerHeks
<OerHeks> kittykitty, maybe it was an EXFAT partition
<kittykitty> OerHeks, on windows 10?
<OerHeks> kittykitty, yes
<kittykitty> i thought they phased that out? Started using ntfs for everything. Ill take a look
<OerHeks> phased that ou? it is their newest filesystem :-D
<ipatrol> kittykitty: did you try parted?
<kittykitty> ipatrol, gparted yeah. Not the commandline one
<ipatrol> file can also tell you the partition type, given the /dev file for it
<kittykitty> ipatrol, /dev/sdb2: block special, useful :P
<kittykitty> OerHeks, oh? I didnt know that!
<ipatrol> k1l: Xubuntu or Lubuntu do you think?
<k1l> ipatrol: yes. if its short on ram definitely Lubuntu
<k1l> ipatrol: you could try kubuntu of course and if that is "speedy" enough for you.
<ipatrol> k1l: well, we haven't been able to get the Kubuntu LiveCD to load
<HermanDE> ***Just got here***  ipatrol Do you have a high speed connection?
<ipatrol> HermanDE: relatively
<kittykitty> ipatrol, time for testdisk?
<kittykitty> ipatrol, file just says the partition is data
<ipatrol> kittykitty: I gotta go, bbl
<Codfection> richard stallman is right or linus torvalds?
<HermanDE> Drop IPXE onto a USB and boot LBUNTU from the net.
<HermanDE> Or use unetbootin to put the ISO onto a bootable USB.
<kittykitty> im gonna try with a windows recovery iso
<StingerNet> Hello
<StingerNet> Don't know if anyone here has experienced a Kernel Soft Lockup on ubuntu 14.04 with smbd and migration.
<StingerNet> Running Kernel 3.16.0-70 and samba 4.3.9
<StingerNet> See this problem is quit prominent in Zentyal which is build on Ubuntu...so lots on there forum...but nobody has solved it
<StingerNet> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#5 stuck for 22s! [migration/5:66]
<StingerNet> BUG: soft lockup - CPU#8 stuck for 22s! [smbd:32286]
<StingerNet> Hardware name: VMware, Inc. VMware Virtual Platform/440BX Desktop Reference Platform, BIOS 6.00 09/17/2015
<Prof_Birch> If I am trying to make a systemd entry for ubuntu, what should the linux and initrd lines say
<eelstrebor> i'm gonna have to rollback 2 of my machines from 16.04 to 14.04 - too many issues with 16.04 - good thing i haven't upgraded my servers yet
<Codfection> eelstrebor, such as?
<OerHeks> StingerNet, so it looks like a VMware issue?
<Almaterrador> Hello everyone
<Almaterrador> I'm new
<Almaterrador> I am here because I need some help :(
<Almaterrador> I've been told to run and execute
<Ben64> Almaterrador: then you should explain your issue fully
<Almaterrador> cat /etc/profile
<bazhang> #vmware for that StingerNet
<Almaterrador> for i in $(cat /etc/profile) ; do echo $i ; done
<Almaterrador> in a terminal
<Almaterrador> And I have no clue what that does
<StingerNet> ok thanks
<eelstrebor> Codfection, too many to list - might flood the channel - couple i'll mention, eyhernet adapters disappearing, openvpn no longer works, slow boot up (even with SSD)
<Almaterrador> Uhmm
<Almaterrador> Does anyone understand my issue here?
<Ben64> no, because you didn't explain what the issue is at all
<k1l> Almaterrador: that command doesnt make sense at all.
<Almaterrador> It is a script
<Almaterrador> in reality
<StingerNet> Not a VMWare Problem. See its logged as a problem on Zentyal as well..but on a physical machine
<Almaterrador>  cat /etc/profile  for i in $(cat /etc/profile) ; do echo $i ; done
<Almaterrador> that's the whole script
<squinty> eelstrebor, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/    might explain eth issue
<k1l> Almaterrador: that doesnt make any sense. what is the issue?
<eelstrebor> sometime i have to reboot the machine for new software to work (such as clamtk)
#ubuntu 2017-05-01
<ricky____`> tomreyn_newpc: it may, but that's a last resort.
<tomreyn_newpc> dw1, i *think* you are looking for "remmina". that's the name of the package i think you are looking for.
<tomreyn_newpc> devz0r, show the 'lsusb' output line
<devz0r> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13b1:002f Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT3572]
<zukizukito> i tried but only on shutdown it shows kubuntu
<minimec> devz0r: can you once do 'iwconfig' and check if "Power Managment" is 'on'?
<dw1> tomreyn_newpc: it appears to be a client, not server
<tomreyn_newpc> dw1, oh you're looking for a server? vinagre then
<tomreyn_newpc> actrually vinagre / vino
<dw1> it was built into ubuntu before 17.04
<ricky____`> tomreyn_newpc: found out you could attach to caja via gdb. somehow just attaching/detaching fixed it.
<zukizukito> i tried updating initramfs and its showing command not found
<dw1> " Vino is the default VNC server in Ubuntu" ah
<zukizukito> help please
<ricky____`> not the greatest feeling in the world to know it sort of "fixed itself", but glad it's fixed regardless. thanks for the assist.
<dw1> zukizukito: what cmd did you do tho
<devz0r> minimec: I just installed 16.10 back and I'm on it right now. But I wanted to use either the LTS or the newest version. I guess it's hard to troubleshoot when I'm not using the right one. I guess I just was wondering if you think it's like a kernel issue or a network-manager issue or what
<zukizukito> sudo update-initramfs -u
<dw1> apparetly i have vino it's just not in the menu
<dw1> hmm
<Random832> i think it's considered a system tool rather than an application
<devz0r> minimec: Currently, on 16.10 which works, power management is "On"
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, cool, glad you were able to solve it.
<Random832> it's been a while since i used a desktop environment though
<minimec> devz0r: It could be a power managment issue, like after some idle time the device goes into 'power save' mode and cannot wake up again. As it works in other ubuntu versions, this might be the first step I would do. Set 'power managment' 'off'
<tomreyn_newpc> devz0r, so the open source driver for this chipset is rt2800usb, which is basically a dead project apparently. and there is a vendor driver at https://www.mediatek.com/products/broadbandWifi/rt5572 (you'd need to click the apple icon since they misplaced the download links)
<catbeard> can anyone suggest an ubuntu 16.04.2 lts equivalent to Spotlight for MacOSX
<zukizukito> please help wth plymouth
<tomreyn_newpc> catbeard, you could install additional lenses and use the dash search
<tomreyn_newpc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<tomreyn_newpc> catbeard, a web search suggests 'cerebro' does what you're looking for
<tomreyn_newpc> !ask | zukizukito
<ubottu> zukizukito: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<minimec> zukizukito: Di you install some additional plymouth themes? If that is true, do 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' once in a terminal a nd choose the theme.
<zukizukito> no , i didnt at first but after i lost the graphical screen , i installed but worked only on shutdown and on bootin gup it shows ubuntu in a line
<minimec> zukizukito: So basically the system is running, only playmouth is not running at boot, but working for shutdown. Right? you could do 'sudo dpkg reconfigure plymouth'. Still you could try 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth' once.
<zukizukito> let me try
<zukizukito> thankyou
<zukizukito> but now i installed another theme and i want to do update-initramfs -u but i cant
<catbeard> tomreyn_newpc: excellent suggestion thank you!
<on3pk> How much of a problem is it if I never, ever restart a linux server?  Like, I have an uptime of 151 days, and there is a (!) by it
<minimec> zukizukito: Could be that something is preventing plymouth to start @boot. but as long as my system boots correctly i normally don't care.
<zukizukito> is it because i have kali on dual boot
<tomreyn_newpc> catbeard, it's not part of ubuntu, though, and does not seem to be available form a PPA either. i only saw a .deb package on github.
<YankDownUnder> on3pk: It could possibly mean that there are urgent updates to complete - and a reboot is required.
<on3pk> Oh ok
<doomlord> gnome-shell, installed over xubuntu:  Does anyone know what might stop GUI applications from being launched by the command-line?
<tomreyn_newpc> on3pk, you can't apply kernel and some other updates unless you either reboot or do live kernel patching.
<on3pk> well in that case, I might as well reboot
<YankDownUnder> on3pk: Uptime is great...but updates are great, too.
<minimec> zukizukito: which one of you two linux systems is managing grub? That could indeed have some influence. If KaliLinux manages grub and is configured without plymouth, it could be that you don't have graphical boot on ubuntu.
<catbeard> works pretty nicely
<tomreyn_newpc> on3pk, https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch + https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu/
<catbeard> sort of
<on3pk> YankDownUnder: updates are probably far more important than uptime
<YankDownUnder> on3pk: There was a time when "uptime" was so so so cool...however, security and updates have rather overshadowed that...and since most things work rather flawlessly nowadays...well...there ya go...
<tomreyn_newpc> on3pk, depends on your use case. most of the time they are. but for things like virtualization hosts (hypervisors / compute nodes) or storage servers this isn't always easily achieved.
<tomreyn_newpc> for a desktop, you should definitely reboot
<zukizukito> minimec so how do i fix that
<on3pk> tomreyn_newpc: those are exciting things which I'm not doing.  I need to just reboot.
<dw1> ah in 17.04 vino-server doesn't detect remote desktop being enabled by vino-preferences
<dw1> hrm
<dw1> oh vino-preferences is reading from somewhere else now - had to reenable
<minimec> zukizukito: Is it really that important? PLymouth itself is configured with the 'update-alternative' command I gave you. To enable plymouth during boot you need to add 'quiet splash' in /etc/defualt/grub @ GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="", and do a 'sudo update-grub' after you did these changes. Yet if Kalilinux handles grub, that might be different.
<zukizukito> thank you minimec
<minimec> zukizukito: No problem... ;)
<zukizukito> its just that little things irritate me a lot
<minimec> zukizukito: In my case I have to manually disable plymouth to get my nvidia gtx1060 running @boot... ;) But I can understand you.
<zukizukito> minimec: i dont have a nvidia ,so im cool with plymouth :D
<vex8ion> Hello...
<zukizukito> hello
<minimec> zukizukito: Did you install kalilinux after ubuntu? In that case, Kali probably handles grub. And be aware, that a kernel update will only taken into account if you update grub on the system that manages grub.
<zukizukito> minimec: yea , so i have to do all the stuff , i tried here in kali ?
<zukizukito> sounds like more work
<zukizukito> minimec: lol, m already feeling like giving plymouth some time off :D
<minimec> zukizukito: If you installed grub into the master boot sector during installation, then yes. But you could force ubuntu to take over grub again by doing 'sudo grub-install /dev/<your first harddrive>. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zukizukito> minimec : but is it possible that i could configure my ubuntu boot screen from kali ?
<zukizukito> minimec : everything was fine until today evening when i apt-get upgrade kali
<vex8ion> Curious if someone would help me understand and install these { http://paste.ubuntu.com/24489770/plain/ } instructions to install Trelby. Thank you...
<mguy> vex8ion: can't view that without a ubuntu login
<minimec> zukizukito: You probably can but it might also have some influence on the 'recovery mode' boot options. I normally don't want these to boot with plymouth.
<mguy> vex8ion: I got the link to work. what part of the instructions do you not understand?
<zukizukito> so if i want my bootscreen back , i should get grub back from kali , right ?
<latino31> can you execute timeout and echo together on one command line...like timeout 15m python3 python script then echo then echo...?
<vex8ion> mguy: I tried to install the deb file but it didn't work and I find there is a malfunction with the install I'm new to this so a bit confused too.
<minimec> zukizukito: If you start your computer without touching it, which linux sysm is booting?
<Sparrow__> vex8ion, Start by not going outside our repos and installing things
<zukizukito> at first it was kali , but then i configured grub from kali and made it to ubuntu
<vex8ion> sparrow__: ? repos?
<mguy> vex8ion: what deb are you talking about
<mguy> vex8ion: this one? http://www.trelby.org/files/release/2.2/trelby_2.2_all.deb
<Sparrow__> vex8ion, Our repositories of istallable softare using synaptic, apt, aptitude etc
<mguy> vex8ion: what do you mean it "didn't work"
<zukizukito> minimec : and i even put up a background image for grub menu :D
<vex8ion> oops
<minimec> zukizukito: So you have the following case: Kali os booting with the options defined in "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" in /etc/default/grub, which is probably "". If you add "quiet splash" there you will probably also have plymouth for ubuntu, but all your recovery boot options will also boot with plymouth... (I don't like that)
<vex8ion> mguy: When I open this link to download Trelby to install { Debian/Ubuntu [Download 1.4MB]   } it open an install box and then fails to install
<vex8ion> mguy: when I look on the internet as to why there is a confilct that others have run into as well
<zukizukito> minimec : so what are you suggesting ? should i install grub back in ubuntu ?
<mguy> vex8ion: try going to the terminal and install the .deb file using dpkg
<minimec> zukizukito: I would probably do so.
<vex8ion> mguy: lisa@theStudio:~$ sudo dpkg -i trelby_2.2_all.deb [sudo] password for lisa:  dpkg: error processing archive trelby_2.2_all.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  trelby_2.2_all.deb lisa@theStudio:~$
<mguy> vex8ion: sounds like your download is goofy
<vex8ion> When look as to why I found this post "Indeed Trelby would not be compatible with the latest version of Ubuntu, which was released yesterday. I recall there was a thread where fixes for wx3.0 were discussed. We should include these new patches and cut a release."
<zukizukito> minimec : then lemme get my grub back ;D
<Sparrow__> vex8ion, feel free to learn how to do it or contribute funds to those that do
<minimec> zukizukito: If I have multiple linux systems on one machine, I set grub to the system I use most...
<mguy> vex8ion: I downloaded the .deb and it's asking me to install those python packages
<mguy> vex8ion: the message 'cannot access archive:' leads me to believe you are not running dpkg in the same place you downloaded the file to
<Sparrow__> mguy, agreed..  try ls
<vex8ion> mguy: I am finding code and trying to figure this out on my own. I have reformated and reinstalled the ubuntu studio so many times afraid to ask help.
<vex8ion> mguy: what I ran was off the net I kinda know what I am doing but just not enough. I am ever greatful for any help.
<Sparrow__> Dependency not satisfiable python wxgtk 2.8
<zukizukito> minimec :thanks a lot for helping
<vex8ion> mguy: How do I tell it to install from where I have to file downloaded? I  know how to find it and found out by accident copy paste will get me the location.
<minimec> zukizukito: No problem ;)
<minimec> zukizukito: Always keep in mind that you need to do a grub update on the 'master system' if you have a kernel update on the 'slave'... ;)
<pondus85> hello, bear with me, im new to this. im running ubuntu server with plex server Sonarr etc. im having problems with programs etc. not getting access to directories. everything is set up with sudo user. any tip on what im doing wrong/need to fix?
<Ben64> pondus85: explain the issue
<Bidouiller> Hi all, is there a help channel ?
<Ben64> Bidouiller: you're in it
<Bidouiller> Easy, but too nerd.. want to run a game on another tty
<Bidouiller> how can i start x on tty6 for example and run my game ?
<pondus85> i have folders set up, but when i try to select a folder there for it to automate it says "user" doesent have permission to folder. but i only have 1 user on the server. thought it had all permissions?
<pondus85> in sonarr that is
<Ben64> pondus85: no, the normal user should not have all permissions all the time, that is unsafe
<tomreyn_newpc> Bidouiller, have you considered workspaces instead?
<tomreyn_newpc> (AKA 'virtual desktops')
<pondus85> so how do i go forward to give programs that need it permission to directories? :)
<pondus85> i have same issues with samba server. probably easy, but i have been trying to figure this out for a week.. setting up my first ubuntu server
<Ben64> pondus85: can you give more details
<Bidouiller> tomreyn_newpc: what do you mean ? running the game in another workspace ?
<vex8ion> Y'all, have a great rest of your day...
<pondus85> hmm hard to explain for a n00bie.. hehe. different programs same issue. 2 examples, Sonarr: when choosing a path for files to download to, i get an error. "user" does not have permission to access.     same with Samba file share. if i create a shared directory with Webmin, i can see the folder on my windows desktop, but u wont get access to the directory
<bonalink> jjjj
<bonalink> yyyy
<bonalink> kjhkj
<Ben64> pondus85: those are the same details
<mihalski_> is there ANY way to do a minimal Ubuntu install? I've literally tried installing it about 10 times in the last 2 days
<pondus85> sorry, dont know what details i need to give.. i need to be able to give programs permission to modify folders and subfolders. ony way i get it to work is if i give the 777 permision to the folder, something i dont want to do...
<mihalski_> even ubuntu server where I ask it not to install base system utilities installs a bunch of extra crap I don't want or need
<Bidouiller> Ben64: Any idea ?
<bonalink> ;lk;
<Bashing-om> !minimal | mihalski_
<ubottu> mihalski_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ben64> pondus85: actual details, what folders, what are you trying to accomplish
<bonalink> ?>
<mihalski_> ubottu: I tried that.. had to make it uefi compatible.. it installed less (though still much more than debian does).. I though it was ok.. but whenever I booted I couldn't get anything on the screen
<ubottu> mihalski_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mihalski_> POSSIBLY because when I installed the usb drive was sad and the internal drive was sdb
<mihalski_> it did manage to boot once
<mihalski_> then I added net.ifnames=0 to the grub config.. updated grub and rebooted.. and no more booting
<mihalski_> still nothing on screen
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: Minimal install .. no GUI until you install one .
<Ben64> i don't think mini.iso supports uefi
<mihalski_> no text interface at all?
<mihalski_> how are you supposed to use it? telepathy?
<rizonz> when I compile a package whicvh is not authenticated and I also want to let it overwrite another file... what can can I set ? I already use --allow-unauthenticated
<pondus85> my file path is: /home/user/Downloads <-- need to have correct permissions for Downloads and all its sub-folders and files, does that help more?
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: Well, you boot to terminal, yes .
<Ben64> pondus85: yep. looks like you messed up your permissions already
<mihalski_> no.. no terminal
<mihalski_> black screen
<Ben64> pondus85: what is the output of ls -ld /home/user/Downloads
<mihalski_> I used https://onetransistor.blogspot.com.au/2015/12/install-ubuntu-minimal-cd-uefi-enabled.html to create the minimal efi usb
<mihalski_> like I said.., only concerning thing was that the usb because the first block device
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: But, as you have discovered, no UEFI support out of the box .
<mihalski_> so maybe it creates a half broken install/boot process
<mihalski_> don't know
<bumblefuzz> I'm having trouble installing my graphics cards
<bumblefuzz> I've installed the driver
<pondus85> atm it is: drwxrwsrwx 3 andremelst andremelst 4096 Apr 30 17:27 /home/andremelst/Downloads because i testet with 777 just to see if that worked.
<bumblefuzz> and rebooted
<Ben64> pondus85: and does it?
<pondus85> if i put it to 777 it works, but i have to redo it on all new sub folders i would create. and i dont wana keep it on 777 as its not very safe.. :p
<Ben64> put it back to 755
<Ben64> which is the default for directories
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: Guide looks doable, maybe a tad dated . So what results when you reboot ? do you not get a terminal to log into the system ?
<pondus85> well, i dunno why, but earlier i had to do 777 to get folders to work. but after doing 755 again it seems things still work. hmm. well i dont know why, but at least it works. thanks! ... sorry for the n00b questions. trying to learn this. hehe
<mihalski_> Bashing-om: well it booted, installed,, and then I assume it booted because I could ssh into it.. black screen, no grub, no boot process visible.. I made a change.. rebooted.. never came back up.. so I'm back to installing the ubuntu server and trying to figure out what I can apt-get remove --purge :/
<mihalski_> I bet there's AT LEAST 100 packages I do not need
<Ben64> mihalski_: maybe ubuntu isn't for you
<mihalski_> I'd use debian if it had lxd.. but ubuntu is the next best thing for me
<Ben64> not sure what you think you need to remove from a server install though
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: Keep in mind; IF installing in EFI mode, for the boot code will have to have a boot/efi  partition  .
<mihalski_>  Yeah. I'm honestly not sure how it installed as I neglected to check before the first and final reboot :/
<mihalski_> And I want to remove as much as possible. ESPECIALLY any services I won't use.
<Ben64> so you're creating a problem where there isn't one
<mihalski_> it's a problem because resources are limited
<Ben64> it's not a problem because you don't even know if you need to remove anything
<mihalski_> well I know that debian for example starts instantly without all the star stuff that gets started on this ubuntu server and causes it to start 10 times slower (which admittedly is still fast), but the point is if it's not needed why have it?
<Ben64> star stuff?
<mihalski_> start
<Ben64> what start stuff
<mihalski_> that will take me a little while to find out.. have to switch hdmi cables.. wait for the crappy dell monitor to decide that it has a signal and should turn on and then reboot.. monitor not connected to the ubuntu machine at the moment
<pondus85> well im back again, problem is still here regarding access to folders. got error in sabnzbd :Post Processing Failed for The West Wing S04 720p WEB-DL AAC20 H264-MC (Cannot create final folder /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus/complete/tv/The West Wing S04 720p WEB-DL AAC20 H264-MC)
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: ?? my 14.04 core install boots to terminal in under 5 seconds .
<Ben64> pondus85: what user is that running as
<Bashing-om> mihalski_: ^^ this on old old hardware :)
<pondus85> how do i check that? i thought all programs installed, configured would use my user? i only have my user made on the server
<Ben64> pondus85: ps aux | grep sab
<doubtful> how to prove linear programming is P-complete
<pondus85> that gives me: andreme+ 25972 17.9  4.7 4808496 1179132 ?     Sl   Apr30  48:53 /usr/bin/python                                                                                                                                                              /usr/bin/sabnzbdplus --config-file /usr/share/sabnzbdplus/sabnzbdplus.ini --log
<pondus85>                                                                                               ging 1 --daemon --browser 1
<pondus85> ups, sorry for spam
<Ben64> pondus85: use http://hastebin.com and show the output of "ls -ld /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus/complete/tv/ /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus/complete /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus /home/andremelst/Downloads"
<pondus85> drwxr-sr-x 2 root andremelst 4096 Apr 30 23:22 /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus/complete/tv/
<pondus85> drwxr-sr-x 6 andremelst andremelst 4096 Apr 30 23:52 /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus/complete
<pondus85> drwxr-sr-x 4 andremelst andremelst 4096 Apr 30 17:27 /home/andremelst/Downloads/sabnzbdplus
<pondus85> drwxr-sr-x 3 andremelst andremelst 4096 Apr 30 17:27 /home/andremelst/Downloads
<willywonka> Cant install grub on ubuntu.  It says cant install on ext2
<willywonka> Please help
<Ben64> pondus85: you were supposed to use hastebin. but there you go, root owns the tv directory
<thatlizdude> so i am trying to mount Windows 8 partition, but it gives me an error that "Windows is hibernated, refused to mount."
<Ben64> thatlizdude: yep
<thatlizdude> what can I do? I already tried actually pressing the shut down button
<pynki> turn off the fast boot thing in windows
<pynki> then it really shuts down
<thatlizdude> i don't have the password for Windows
<thatlizdude> so i can't
<pynki> you could crash it...
<willywonka> Hack.windows
<thatlizdude> i am trying to mount it to remove the password from Windows xD
<Ben64> then you can't
<pondus85> sorry i did, but i copied of the website. never used it before... so i will have to use chown command to change the tv folder? dont know why that is different from the others.. hmm. thanks again tho!
<thatlizdude> damn
<thatlizdude> so there's no way to reset the password?
<Ben64> thatlizdude: ##windows for windows support
<thatlizdude> ok thnx
<pynki> you forget your password?
<thatlizdude> i am removing it for someone else who forgot it
<willywonka> You can,  create a live usb and navigate to system 32
<Ben64> willywonka: nope
<willywonka> Why not?
<Ben64> for the reason above
<thatlizdude> i already managed to fuck it up so badly so it wouldn't even boot (black screen), then it finally gave me a restore option so I restored it and now I'm back in the password screen
<willywonka> Cant he use the cmd and change password?
<thatlizdude> how am i gonna get to cmd?
<willywonka> Make a live usb  ,  navigate through your windows files and change cmd to magnifier and then use the accessibility options on windows login and magnifier   voila you have cmd
<willywonka> System 32 you have to go and find cmd
<willywonka> I saw that in am article on techworm
<pondus85> so to change ownership of the directory do i type: sudo chown -R andremelst andremelst /Downloads?
<willywonka> I hope you understood
<willywonka> Somebody please help me, cant install grub on ubuntu, it says grub cant be installed on ext2
<willywonka> I have a dual boot   ,  ubuntu and kali. But the master boot is written by kali but i wanna change thay
<thatlizdude> and i can't open Ubuntu Software
<thatlizdude> what can i do about that?
<thatlizdude> i'm not sure why it doesn't want to launch
<willywonka> Im sure you can get things by apt-get
<willywonka> Try that
<thatlizdude> i can't get chntpw by that
<thatlizdude> i need to enable the community stuff or whatever it's called
<thatlizdude> Ben64: just if you're wondering, you can actually shut the Windows down by holding Shift and pressing Shutdown
<pondus85> what am i doing wrong trying to change owner? sorry again, trying to learn, and dont understand everything i find on google... :/ https://hastebin.com/ohizobugoc.rb
<PipeItToDevNull> pondus85, Your path
<PipeItToDevNull> sudo chown -R name ~/foo
<pondus85> i figured it out :)
<pondus85> tx :)
<AndroUser> Hi bunchies
<edenist_> hey!
<edenist_> is anyone else having issues with their file system going readonly after the latest HWE kernel update on 16.04? [4.8.0-66-generic]
<arooni> i have ubuntu 16.04; and recently i've bee seeing two menu bars for each app even when its maximaized  https://screencloud.net/v/5Pups ; how to fix?
<edenist_> ok, for those keeping track in the future, I've found the problem. APST was added to 4.11, which was then backported to 4.8. The latest HWE kernel includes this update, which breaks the samsung nvme drives used in XPS15s. [https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195039].
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195039 in Other "Samsung PM951 NVMe sudden controller death" [Normal,New]
<doge-doge> is anyone here using Corebird as their twitter client?
<snowkidind> if I add a new cronjob using crontab -e do I have to restart the server to get it going?
<snowkidind> its an amazon machine image
<krytarik> No.
<snowkidind> sudo service cron stop
<snowkidind> ?
<snowkidind> thanks
<xubuntu22d> hello could anybody help assist me to properly install a viewer used to access SecondLife Please? I have been trying for several hours... it is called "Firestorm Viewer"  it shows that it is installed when i right click the desktop/ under Internet... but it does not execute when i click on it
<linuxliaison> +Zi
<linuxliaison> blegh, I have no idea how to use irssi XD Sorry
<xubuntu22d> hello is anybody here familiar with using SecondLife with Xubuntu?
<robotti^> xubuntu22d: what about that?
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu22d: https://askubuntu.com/questions/579806/how-to-install-second-life
<elucidator> second life?
<xubuntu22d> yes its a virtual reality type platform i use to stream my guitar concerts to all over the world
<xubuntu22d> thank you lotuspsychje im checking that out
<snowkidind> ok here's one - in pico I want to ditch multiple identical lines in a log file - I can ^\ myString, but I need to also delete the carriage returns and it doesnt seem to be responding to \n or \r. Is this possible?
<xubuntu22d> hello could anybody help assist me to properly install a viewer used to access SecondLife Please? I have been trying for several hours... it is called "Firestorm Viewer"  it shows that is installed when i right click the desktop/ under Internet... but it does not execute when i click on it... all other audio/video is working great in other programs/apps such as youtube
<wiggmpk> Really annoying, upgraded from 16.04.2 --> 17.04 and can't type a tilde, but F5-F7 gives me a tilde in terminal. How do I fix this?
<xubuntu22d> lotuspsychje that is exactly what i did using Firestorm viewer instead but there seems to be something missing im doing incorrectly still... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgi18cfdXIg is an example of what im following
<lotuspsychje> xubuntu22d: this usefull? https://askubuntu.com/questions/155289/how-do-i-install-the-firestorm-viewer-for-second-life
<xubuntu22d> interesting lotuspsychje ... im actually trying to do this to dual-stream with an incredibly talented violinista from Amsterdam named Naftali Torok!
<latino31> any gui cron programs in the latest ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !cron | latino31
<ubottu> latino31: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<B105PH3RE> any help with my cd drive keeps ejecting all the time ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<B105PH3RE> any way to see if its hardware or software doing it?
<B105PH3RE> found a security notice which I have to update for https://packetstormsecurity.com/files/141840/Ubuntu-Security-Notice-USN-3246-1.html
<B105PH3RE> sorry I have the update
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: update your system to latest always, for security
<B105PH3RE> it it
<B105PH3RE> it is
<B105PH3RE> only update it needed today was vbox
<B105PH3RE> where can I see the logs for cdrom drive eject requests?
<B105PH3RE> couldn't find anything in the dmesg or syslog
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: did you change anything hardware lately?
<B105PH3RE> nope
<B105PH3RE> its a new laptop from xmas
<B105PH3RE> fresh xubuntu 16.04 install
<B105PH3RE> haven't tried a live usb yet but wanted to try work through it some other way
<B105PH3RE> don't want to re/re the system cuz all the games would need to be redownloaded.... :(
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: check your version with lsb_release -a plz?
<B105PH3RE> xenial 16.04.02 lts
<B105PH3RE> no lsb modules
<latino31> im getting an error with a echo set at certain time but the commands work fine without echo but i guess a bash error with echo?
<latino31> guess = get
<theablestman> hello how do i remove ubuntu encryption key?
<lotuspsychje> B105PH3RE: the eject command works good from terminal?
<B105PH3RE> neg
<B105PH3RE> sometimes I get prompt sometimes I get a error /dev/cdrom
<B105PH3RE> unable to find open device 'cdrom'
<B105PH3RE> lotuspsychje: brb gonna reboot
<B105PH3RE> quit
<B105PH3RE> back
<theablestman> wb
<theablestman> lotuspsychje, hello
<theablestman> how do i remove my encryption key?
<wajideus> Welp. After a stab at Arch, I got fed up with X window flickering and totally shitty clipboard integration, so I came running back
<wajideus> one thing that I've certainly noticed though is that linux makes all of my laptops retardedly hot
<B105PH3RE> probably alot faster too?
<wajideus> no
<wajideus> just really loud, and really hot
<B105PH3RE> well thats the case for me but i'm using lightweight x window managers
<wajideus> like, for no explicable reason
<B105PH3RE> video you have in it?
<wajideus> doesn't matter
<wajideus> it's a repeating problem on 3 separate laptops
<B105PH3RE> some systems have auto fan features that linux may not be using properly
<wajideus> 2 of which dual boot windows 7 and 10
<B105PH3RE> had that probablem with my hd5830 video cards
<wajideus> we're talking about 3 completely separate beasts here though
<B105PH3RE> laptops need regular maintenance on there internal fans also
<wajideus> one of the laptops is a macbook pro, one's a dell inspiron, and the one i'm using right now is an hp pavilion
<wajideus> a brand new one at that
<wajideus> barely a month old
<B105PH3RE> there you have it
<B105PH3RE> new systems run hotter and at higher freq's
<wajideus> nope
<wajideus> the other 2 are old laptops (models at circa 2000)
<wajideus> in really well kept and clean shape
<wajideus> this isn't a user error, it's just proof that linux sucks at power management
<wajideus> neither osx or windows have this problem
<B105PH3RE> lotuspsychje: thanx for you help, i'll keep troubleshooting it.
<wajideus> not trying to be an anti-linux dick here; ubuntu has been my os of choice for several years now. This is just an issue that I've noticed which annoys me
<wajideus> my inspiron and macbook get so hot that i can't even keep them on my lap because they literally burn me
<lotuspsychje> !language | wajideus
<ubottu> wajideus: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<wajideus> I swear I could pop corn kernels on the air coming out of the vent on the inspiron
<YankDownUnder> Exactly how much time and research have gone into resolving the "heat" issues you're having, wajideus?
<lotuspsychje> wajideus: dont paste random stories here mate, keep it on your issue
<Bashing-om> !info lm-sensors xenail | wa
<ubottu> wa: 'xenail' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, 
<Bashing-om> !info lm-sensors xenial | wajideus
<wajideus> 3 completely different laptop models from 3 completely different manufactures, all dual booting either osx, win7, and win10 for side comparison
<ubottu> wajideus: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<wajideus> I think that's enough research to qualify this as an issue with the os itself
<wajideus> unless you think i should buy 3 more laptops for further verification
<ArisBarker> hi all
<wajideus> I know about things like optirun, but I qualify that as an unintuitive bandaid to something that should be done by the kernel
<ArisBarker> newbie here
<wajideus> launching an application in a special way just to choosing how much performance I want is ridiculous
<Ben64> wajideus: this isn't the rant channel unfortunately
<wajideus> pointing out a problem with the os that I'm currently using on it's support channel is considered a rant
<wajideus> gotcha
<Ben64> support channel, you're not asking for support
<wajideus> I'm not quite sure how I should word "it makes laptops absurdly hot and loud" in bug-report terms
<wajideus> I figured i could catch a dev or two on the support channel who probably doesn't use other os's enough to have noticed the different
<Ben64> not the right place for that still, maybe ##linux
<YankDownUnder> #ubuntu-devel
<ElectrumGuy> Hi, how can I install flash on ubuntu 14.04 so it'll work in chromedriver?
<wajideus> maybe...Idk, but I sort of figured that linux had a whole bunch of options for dealing with stuff like this; so it could be a configuration error.
<Ben64> it could be
<wajideus> I mean, android runs on linux and my phone gets a pretty decent amount of battery life without turning my thigh red just being in my pocket
<YankDownUnder> When faced with "overheating" issues, I've always seemed to be able to locate/modify/resolve the issue...given time and given patience. But that's just me.
<wajideus> :(
<wajideus> i came to ubuntu because I value my time too much to diddle with pointless stuff
<wajideus> it's like, a free os x
<YankDownUnder> Finding a resolution is not "pointless" nor is it "diddling". The key to success is patience and persistence.
<wajideus> my time is valuable. I shouldn't have to find resolutions to problems I'm not the cause of. that's just agile philosphy
<wajideus> I do it, but i don't like to
<danakil> hi ! I'm triying to install the latest Kubuntu (zesty) from an USB stick. I always ends to a "no init found : try passing init= bootarg" in the console, then an initramfs prompt. Already tried on two USB sticks et on my 2 computers, checked the iso, tried with unetbootin on linux/windows, tried with usb-creator-gtk...
<danakil> I have been using Kubuntu since Breezy Badger I think and it's the first time that I'm stuck like this
<YankDownUnder> danakil: When you originally partitioned the USB(s), did you make sure to mark the partition as bootable?
<wajideus> could be that your /boot/efi/loader needs some love
<danakil> that's a good question but I never bothered about that in the past. My pc boots correctly on the usb and my first computer is an old one (no uefi) and the second one is a laptop with uefi
<danakil> I even tried to remove all hard drive on my computer and keep only the usb stick
<danakil> (and sorry for my broken english)
<wajideus> when you repartition a drive, the partuuid changes. you might want to use blkid to double check that your usb's partuuid matches the one in your efi loader config
<wajideus> you could also change it to point directly at the device as well i think
<wajideus> root=PARTUUID=xxxxxx...  -->  root=/dev/sdaX
<danakil> ok but I'm not sure how to do that. I always use my usb sticks to put linux Isos and I never had any problem, I just put the usb stick in the computer then install the ISO on it with unetbootin
<danakil> you says that I should repartition my USB stick before installing the ISO on it ?
 * wajideus shrugs. no idea then. i was just presuming that your loader couldn't find the initramfs image
<wajideus> which suggests that either your root file system probably wasn't mounted correctly
<wajideus> or the /boot wasn't
<YankDownUnder> danakil: Partition the USB. Use whatever it is you're using to put the ISO on it. Make sure you mark the partition as bootable.
<danakil> OK, I will try to reformat the usb instead of simply formatting it
<danakil> even if my usb stick is actually bootable
<danakil> do you recommend a specific tool to do that ?
<danakil> And Fat32 ?
<wajideus> oh god no
<wajideus> never use fat with linux
<steve> hi
<audicat> you can use fat with linux? my god
<wajideus> for security reasons, it'll make everything unexecutable
<audicat> why
<wajideus> fat filesystem don't have a field for the 'x' bit
<danakil> I never use Fat with my hard drives but I was wondering if this was my problem with these bootable usb sticks...
<wajideus> that could definitely be why
<danakil> maybe, I will try to reformat them in FAT32 (althought I think I always use Fat32 for bootable usb sticks)
<danakil> in Ext4
<wajideus> the bootloader could try to run the init file, fail because there's no 'x' bit, and some poor error handling code might go something like: 'if not exec, then it doesn't exist!'
<wajideus> your best options are ext4 (most popular), btrfs, and xfs
<danakil> yep, thank you, I will do that right now
<gogeta> btrfs forever
<davidj> Playing with btrfs at the moment
<gogeta> davidj, btrfs has more pwerfull backup tools like the abilty to snapshot
<davidj> Thusfar, I like it. Much of what I read about it seems to be fud
<danakil> but I'm wondering... if the ubuntu bootable usb sticks are not intended to works in Fat32, why can one create them with unetbootin for Windows
<davidj> Yeah that's a big part of my decision to use it gogeta
<davidj> I'm only using it for backups of my backups though :P
<wajideus> because fat32 exists, sadly
<danakil> ok, I understand that Fat32 is not the best choice for this but It should works nevertheless...
<gogeta> danakil, the live cd uses squish fs the format of your stick does not matter it loads from that read only imiage
<wajideus> good for xp and 7, bad for nix
<danakil> anyway, I will try in ext4
<gogeta> wajideus, if anything fat32 is easer to manage across all platforms then say ntfs or ext4
<danakil> ok gogeta but I don't know what else I can try so that I can install zesty
<gogeta> at east for data drives a syste drive should be native
<wajideus> it's a simpler format, but it lacks support for journaling and execution bits
<wajideus> and it also doesn't support large files
<gogeta> danakil, you can try rufus
<wajideus> fat32 is a pretty misleading name for what is actually fat24
<gogeta> wajideus, fat32 has supported large files sense the late 90s lol it wa patched
<danakil> rufus ? a friend of yours ? :)
<gogeta> was
<wajideus> fat32 extended you mean?
<u0_a143_> Has anyone ever created an assembly language game?
<wajideus> I have
<gogeta> danakil, rufus is a app name for windows
<gogeta> danakil, it can write your iso in dd mode like in linux works every time
<danakil> OK gogeta. I already tried UnetBootin and usb-creator-gtk, I can try with rufus
<danakil> ok
<gogeta> danakil, it can work like unetbootin but more up2date has unertbottin has ended
<gogeta> danakil, are we using linux or widnows?
<danakil> I use Kubuntu since breezy badger and I feels like a total debutant right know, it's the first time I can't manage to boot with a ubuntu live usb...
<danakil> I'm far from a linux expert and I'm just an user but still...
<danakil> never had any problem untill Zesty
<sirru5h> Hello everyone
<wajideus> I always just presumed that with usbs, you could just 'dd' the iso right onto the device
<gogeta> danakil, ah for linux Etcher is a very simple and good tool to make a usb image
<gogeta> wajideus, you can but this is ubuntu many dont know cli :)
<danakil> so I will try Etcher first, I don't have windows on my main PC
<Bashing-om> danakil: linux: ' sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync ' .
<gogeta> danakil, but as the other guy said you can just use dd from cli to make a image
<gogeta> Bashing-om, ether is basily that with a simple ui :)
<danakil> yep I know I can do it with a simple dd but I'm still wondering WHY?!!! Never had any problem with simple gui tools before Zesty...
<gogeta> danakil, its becouse unebootim ended dev
<gogeta> danakil, so there sysliux is out of date
<danakil> ok, and what is the official solution from Canonical about that ? They still recommends Unetbootin no ?
<gogeta> danakil, they need to update there wiki
<danakil> They can't just let people download Iso and says "good luck guyz"
<danakil> ok
<wajideus> for those who don't speak obfus; `substitute-user-to-do (as-root) duplicate-data in-file=/path/to/iso out-file=/dev/sdX block-size=4M; and synchronous`
<gogeta> danakil, just note after you install and you whant to make that usb drive usable again you need to use gparted reformat it
<wajideus> now dd seems slightly less scary
<danakil> ok gogeta, thank you
<danakil> I will give a look at Etcher first, then dd if it don't works
<danakil> I'm more confortable with a gui tools when I'm dealing with drives and partitions
<gogeta> danakil, ether is dd just in a ui
<gogeta> danakil, a very simple one
<angus_mcgyver> Good Morning, theres a problem with my wlan network. after a restart of my computer, the wlan adapter doesnt recognize the network anymore. i already modprobed the module, it is working fine. what can i do?
<wajideus> could could click your wifi notification icon to open the network menu and click on "edit connections..."
<wajideus> erase your old connection profile, and then try connecting
<angus_mcgyver> okay, i did. but it still doesnt show up
<danakil> sure gogeta but a gui says explicitely : "usb drive..." and the size of the drive. I don't want to wipe all my data because I'm not sure about the right sd? :)
<wajideus> like, not even in your list of wifi networks?
<angus_mcgyver> it doenst show any wifi networks
<gogeta> :)
<wajideus> ah, i see.
<wajideus> pop open a terminal
<angus_mcgyver> i did
<wajideus> type `lspci`
<gogeta> danakil, you list do a fdisk -l to see your drives and where they are at its not hard but i figured keep it simple?
<gogeta> :)
<angus_mcgyver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24491216/
<wajideus> the last or next to last entry should say "Network controller" on the line
<wajideus> yep, this is a driver problem
<angus_mcgyver> it only shows one adapter
<wajideus> you either have the wrong network driver installed, or you don't have one installed at all
<angus_mcgyver> okay, i did make and make install for the driver 8812au - but after a restart, it doesnt work
<angus_mcgyver> i installed rtl8812au, that is the right one
<wajideus> idk. that's for a specific series of network controllers
<wajideus> it depends on your hardware
<angus_mcgyver> so i just did "make install" again and modprobe 8812au, but nothing comes up
<wajideus> then it's not the right one
<angus_mcgyver> it already worked the last 2 days :-/
<wajideus> I presume that you actually typed `sudo make install` and not just `make install`?
<angus_mcgyver> yep
<angus_mcgyver> right now i do "make"
<angus_mcgyver> lets see what happens
<wajideus> pretty much the only reason a modprobe won't work is if it's not the right driver for your hardware
<angus_mcgyver> does nothing. the strange thing is, the network applet is able to see my adapter
<angus_mcgyver> but doesnt find any networks
<tocky> #ubuntu is so dynamic everyday???
<wajideus> it's not going to do anything
<wajideus> because as far as the os is concerned, your hardware isn't even capable of wifi
<sirru5h> Just an idea what about removing the module then insmod back in ?
<segersjerry> angus_mcgyver, have you checked to see if your antenna has become disconnected?
<angus_mcgyver> i will unplug it
<wajideus> if the correct driver is installed, lspci should have an entry that says 'Network Controller' in it
<angus_mcgyver> so i unplugged and plugged back itn
<angus_mcgyver> insmod?
<angus_mcgyver> "missing filename"
<angus_mcgyver> how can i check the antenna?
<angus_mcgyver> there is non at the adapter
<angus_mcgyver> oh
<angus_mcgyver> now it can find the network
<DanaKil> yay, thank you gogeta and the others, speaking from a zesty live session right now. I used Edger. I was pretty sure that my  configurations was faulty and didnt think that it could be unetbootin that was broken
<DanaKil> and dd is so much faster than unetbootin
<gogeta> DanaKil, lol
<DanaKil> seriously Canonical, update your docs...
<gaetan445> salut y as til des francais
<wajideus> that's because 'dd' literally just copies bytes from one file to another, no magic at all
<DanaKil> yep
<angus_mcgyver1> im back - not working after a restart
<angus_mcgyver1> :-D
<angus_mcgyver1> so now ill get some breakfast, after that it would be nice, if we could look further
<pown> ^_^
<wajideus> you can't do this with things like HDs and CDs because discs can get corrupt sectors and stuff. if you directly copy the bytes, you might copy to a bad sector on the disc and end up with a corrupt disc
<DanaKil> ok I understand wajideus
<wajideus> but usbs have this nice built-in magical error-correction thing similar to virtual memory
<wajideus> bad blocks just get remapped, so a dd is perfectly safe
<DanaKil> im going to put this bad boy on my new ssd now, bye and thank you
<naidang> hi
<wajideus> oy
<wajideus> so, quick question, i've heard that canonical plans to use gnome 3 as the default DE now that they're dropping unity
<wajideus> is this true?
<wajideus> please tell me no. I beg you
<ducasse> yep
<segersjerry> starting with 18.04
<wajideus> ohgodwhy
<sirru5h> Ubuntu sure has changed I remember last time I used ubuntu was in 2008
<wajideus> I don't think they realize just how broken gnome 3 is
<wajideus> ootb, gnome 3 cancerous to look at. all of the themes are broken, and software using gtk2 (like firefox) just completely ignores your system settings and adds to the ugliness
<wajideus> maybe they'll have a last minute change of heart to switch to KDE  ;-;
<sirru5h> wajideus, what desktop do you currently use?
<wajideus> I use the unity desktop.
<wajideus> it's grown on me a lot.
<sirru5h>  okay cool same here  I'm kinda just starting again in ubuntu been using another distro since 2009
<ducasse> if you want to discuss this, please do so in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<sirru5h> One thing that has really got me is the Software center, is there anyway to install synaptic or would I really goof up my system
<wajideus> I'm pretty sure it's safe
<kostkon> sirru5h, absolutely safe to install and use. Install it with  sudo apt install synaptic
<segersjerry> sirru5h, I installed synaptic off the default software center in 16.04 and 17.04 (gnome variant) are you having a problem?
<sirru5h> sounds good thank you kostkon and wajideus
<wajideus> it would be nice if i3-gaps supported wayland
<ducasse> try sway
<angus_mcgyver1> so i am back - my problem is still, that the wlan adapter only works, when i plug it off and on
<angus_mcgyver1> it is the right driver
<angus_mcgyver1> but modprobe doesnt help
<wajideus> you might have one of those quirky pieces of hardware that requires a special additional option
<angus_mcgyver1> okay!?
<angus_mcgyver1> "sudo service udev restart" doesnt help
<wajideus> eg. one of my laptops has a rtl8188ee adapter that requires a special 'hp' option in the /etc/modprobe.d configuration
<angus_mcgyver1> how can i test that?
<wajideus> oh man, I feel bad to be on this side of the shtick
<wajideus> but I'm gonna have to say to google your computer's model and hope there's an answer on some forum somewhere
<wajideus> it's literally a hack. I find it stupid and repulsive, but I'm just a lowly lazy user with no patience.
<angus_mcgyver1> it is a self build, so i dont have a specific model
<wajideus> try looking up the exact name of the adapter on the box
<segersjerry> angus_mcgyver1, you'd google the adapter or motherboard in that case
<ducasse> angus_mcgyver1: which wifi driver?
<angus_mcgyver1> 8812au
<ducasse> aha, realtek. that explains a lot.
<angus_mcgyver1> so i did sudo modprobe -rfv 8812au and sudo modprobe -v 8812 au, but nothing helps
<ducasse> which ubuntu version is this?
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver1: It would have an rt/RT in front of the module name...so you should be able to find it with: sudo lsmod | grep rt
<ducasse> that module is just called 8812au in some versions
<angus_mcgyver1> so i put it in another usb port, now it doesnt find it anymore
<angus_mcgyver1> Xubuntu 17.04
<angus_mcgyver1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24491346/
<angus_mcgyver1> so i reconnected it into several ports, doesnt recognize it anymore
<angus_mcgyver1> could this be my problem? https://github.com/abperiasamy/rtl8812AU_8821AU_linux/issues/192
<angus_mcgyver1> thats exactly the adapter i use
<ducasse> angus_mcgyver1: is that the driver you are using?
<angus_mcgyver1> no
<angus_mcgyver1> i use the dkms one
<angus_mcgyver1> thats coming with ubuntu
<angus_mcgyver1> i need to restart, so the adapter even shows up
<angus_mcgyver> so even after a restart, it doenst show up anymore
<segersjerry> you might find useful things to google if you unplug, replug and run dmesg
<angus_mcgyver> its quite long, what do i need to search for?
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Something to consider - as a test - disable bluetooth entirely. Powerdown machine (cold). Repower machine and see how long the USB RT will stay connected...I just remembered a situation that this happened with (a RT chipset USB wifi)
<segersjerry> just look at the last few lines
<angus_mcgyver> i dont have bluetooth. how do i disable it?
<angus_mcgyver> could this be important from dmesg? [    3.022671] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: sudo systemctl disable bluetooth
<angus_mcgyver> it still doesnt show up
<angus_mcgyver> was the information from dmesg helpful?
<jink> I have a problem with postfix not being able to bind to my IPv6 address, since the network isn't fully ready yet, despite the "Wants=network-online.target".  https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/280183/65174 seems to be a way to fix that.  Should I do that?
<angus_mcgyver> it says a different model name
<angus_mcgyver> at first, the adapter showed up at "Alternative drivers", but now it doenst even shop up anymore
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Eh? I must have missed something in the conversation...is this before or after you've unplugged the unit?
<maret> hi everyone I have NTFS drive which I would like to mount automatically on startup in 16.10 Ubuntu. This is how my settings are right now for the disk http://oi68.tinypic.com/35hpzkk.jpg
<angus_mcgyver> i deactivated bluetooth and did a restart
<angus_mcgyver> its still plugged
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: I was rather hoping for a COLD start...powering down, etc etc etc...
<angus_mcgyver> i mean cold start
<angus_mcgyver> it was shorter to type
<angus_mcgyver> no restart
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: And the unit shows up when you'd doing an: lsusb or lspci?
<angus_mcgyver> lsusb no
<angus_mcgyver> lspci no
<angus_mcgyver> i absolutely crashed it
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Carefully remove the USB device (no pliers, hammers, scissors, crowbars) - wait for 15 seconds...plug back in - repeat process - using "sudo lspci" and "sudo lsusb", eh?
<angus_mcgyver> nothing
<angus_mcgyver> the adapter doesnt even blink no more
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Assuming the unit is plugged in, can you try (in the terminal): sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<angus_mcgyver> now it installs nvidia drivers
<angus_mcgyver> restart?
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Does it tell you to restart?
<angus_mcgyver> no
<angus_mcgyver> it installed intel-microcode and nvidia drivers
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Then no, not yet. Is it done doing the installation?
<angus_mcgyver> yes
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Coolbeans. At any point in time, were you asked to use "usb_modeswitch" at all?
<angus_mcgyver> no, no questions showed up
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Just asking...
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: You had the device in one of the USB spots and moved it...have you moved it back?
<angus_mcgyver> i looked through the text output, this doesnt show up
<angus_mcgyver> i tried all kind of usb ports
<angus_mcgyver> i tried usb 3.0 and usb 2.0
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Have you put it back in the port where it initially was?
<angus_mcgyver> now i did
<angus_mcgyver> nothing changed
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: So give it a shot with "sudo lspci" and "sudo lsusb" - show up?
<angus_mcgyver> it doesnt
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Since you've got a terminal open, what goes if you do: sudo systemctl restart networking ==> ?
<angus_mcgyver> no output
<ducasse> angus_mcgyver: if lsusb does not list it the hardware is not seen at all
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Far f*ing out...roight roight roight...question: What was changed in between the time this worked and now?
<segersjerry> possible answer: a bad solder joint finally gave way?
<YankDownUnder> Could be could be...
<angus_mcgyver> i deactivated bluetooth. sudo modprobe -rfv 8812au. sudo modprobe -v 8812au. sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms. sudo service udev restart.
<ducasse> quite likely, imo
<YankDownUnder> Ain't like any of these "dongles" are top-notch boffo units
<wajideus> a cosmic ray struct it right in the μp and now it's borked
<angus_mcgyver> 8-)
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Leave bluetooth disabled...what do you get when you do: sudo insmod 8812au ===> ?
<angus_mcgyver> insmod: ERROR: could not load module 8812au: No such file or directory
<angus_mcgyver> ??
<ducasse> insmod needs full path
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Right...we try this: sudo updatedb && locate 8812au
<wajideus> if I had known he was talking about a dongle instead of an onboard chip, I would've asked the output of lsusb instead of lspci...
<angus_mcgyver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24491435/
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: There's the path for ya, bru..."sudo insmod /lib/modules/4.10.0-20-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8812au.ko"
<gaetan445> salut
<wajideus> salad
<gaetan445> je suis francais et vous
<angus_mcgyver> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/4.10.0-20-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8812au.ko: Device or resource busy
<ducasse> !fr | gaetan445
<ubottu> gaetan445: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<angus_mcgyver> i need a path buddy :)
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Try this: "sudo insmod /var/lib/dkms/rtl8812au/4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg/4.10.0-20-generic/x86_64/module/8812au.ko"
<gaetan445> dequoi ducasse
<angus_mcgyver> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /var/lib/dkms/rtl8812au/4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg/4.10.0-20-generic/x86_64/module/8812au.ko: File exists
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: So what if you merely do: sudo rmmod 8812au && sudo insmod 8812au --> ?
<angus_mcgyver> sorry
<angus_mcgyver> my pc hang up
<angus_mcgyver> the last thing i did was enter "file exists"
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: All good.
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: You're not supposed to enter "file exists"...
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: You're only supposed to type: sudo insmod 8812au
<angus_mcgyver> i mean in this chat window :)
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Ah....right...fair enough
<angus_mcgyver> insmod: ERROR: could not load module 8812au: No such file or directory
<wajideus> LMFAO
<wajideus> you can't juts tell the command line a file exists
<wajideus> you have to touch it gently
<angus_mcgyver> okay...
<angus_mcgyver> O:-)
<roelof> someone who can help me figure this out : https://askubuntu.com/questions/910562/no-mail-log-when-sending-with-postfix-ubuntu-17-04
<YankDownUnder> angus_mcgyver: Take the dongle out. Power off the machine. Let it sit for like 15 seconds. Turn on the machine. Go into BIOS - check the settings for USB ports. If there is an option for "Legacy", please enable that. Reboot the machine. After Ubuntu is up and running and you're on your desktop, open a terminal - plug in the dongle. See if it "blinks" - check to see if you can see it with "sudo lsusb" or "sudo lspci" -> eh?
<angus_mcgyver> i'll do that
<ducasse> roelof: have you configure postfix correctly and checked that it's running?
<roelof> ducasse:  yep, I can send a mail and I recieve it back so I assume everything is working fine
<roelof> postfix is working fine but as I said i do not see a mail.log
<angus_mcgyver> back again
<angus_mcgyver> legacy is turned on
<angus_mcgyver> lsusb still doesnt show the stick
<angus_mcgyver> it doesnt blink
<angus_mcgyver> i dont understand, it worked till this morning
<Ben64> does it work in any other computer
<angus_mcgyver> it works with my parallel windows install
<Ben64> what do you mean parallel
<angus_mcgyver> its on the same computer
<segersjerry> have you tested that statement since it stopped blinking
<angus_mcgyver> no
<angus_mcgyver> i do
<angus_mcgyver> now
<angus_mcgyver> wait
<maret> hi everyone I have NTFS drive which I would like to mount automatically on startup in 16.10 Ubuntu. This is how my settings are right now for the disk http://oi68.tinypic.com/35hpzkk.jpg
<Jenshae> Ben64, you can install Linux side by side with Windows on the same machine. When the computer loads up you get a menu to choose if you want to load Windows or Linux.
<segersjerry> maret, It is highly unlikely I will be able to actually help you, but I can suggest that you add to your statement the results that you are dissatisfied with.
<Jenshae> maret tried this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/46588/how-to-automount-ntfs-partitions
<ducasse> maret: does /mnt/C4FC5etc exist?
<roelof> ducasse:  any idea for my problem. Or can it be that the permissions are not right. At this moment they are 755
<ducasse> roelof: not really. does it log through journald?
<maret> ducasse:  yeah you know I will try adding gvfs-mount -d /dev/sda2 to startup
<rogbro> Hello, I experiment complete freezes of my computer since I have upgraded to 17.04. The system log shows that the Oops is located in the "nouveau" driver. I was wondering where I should report the bug ? The ReportingBugs page of Ubuntu Help page leads to DebuggingSystemCrash, but reporting and debugging isn't exactly the same, is it ?
<roelof> yep, there I see things that I wanted to see in the mail.log
<ducasse> rogbro: use 'ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic'
<roelof> What is the right way to change 755  to 775 of a directory
<ducasse> roelof: use chmod
<roelof> so chmod 775 directoryname ?
<ducasse> roelof: yep
<graphitemaster> that's not recursive of course
<graphitemaster> -R if you want it to do that for all the things inside the directory
<jink> chmod -R 755 is a bad idea.  It'll make your files executable, too.
<graphitemaster> yeah
<wajideus> you can execute a non-executable file from an executable directory without chmoding it recursively
<roelof> but with a 755 tjhe mail.log is being made :)
<wajideus> also, don't use 755
<wajideus> never use numbers in a chmod
<roelof> with a  755  there is no mail.log
<wajideus> chmod +rw <file>
<gnomethrower> Pici: can we remove Ubuntu 12.04 from the topic? ;)
<wajideus> there are +/- letter operators for a reason
<gnomethrower> (given that it's no longer supported)
<wajideus> when you type numbers, you're replacing all the attributes of the file
<ducasse> wajideus: which might be what you want
<gurry_zoo> Hi
<wajideus> but over 90% of the time, it isn't
<wajideus> you typically just want to make a file executable, or read-only
<roelof> wajideus:  when I do chown +rw /var/log I see a error message that the +rw is a not known user
<ducasse> chmod, not chown
<gurry_zoo> The USB port works with other device the "parallel to usb" adaptor works under xp but under ubuntu I get -71 error
<segersjerry> roelof, you want one of ugo before the +
<segersjerry> one or more I should say
<roelof> oke, with chmod +rw /var/log th log also works
<roelof> thanks all, this was bugging me for almost a day
<mihalski_> does anyone know if it's possible to access bluetooth within an lxd container?
<MonkeyDust> mihalski_  i guess that's more for    #lxcontainers
<angus_mcgyver> so i
<angus_mcgyver> i
<angus_mcgyver> i'm back under windows 7
<angus_mcgyver> the usb wlan dongle doesnt get recognized either
<mihalski_> but it's not lxc
<mihalski_> it's lxd
<angus_mcgyver> all my other usb devices acted like crazy
<angus_mcgyver> i had to reset all devices through unplugging and plugging in
<angus_mcgyver> now i can work
<angus_mcgyver> i think the adapter is wrecked
<angus_mcgyver> which one can you recommend?
<ducasse> angus_mcgyver: realtek is generally bad imo
<angus_mcgyver> okay, there are still many other sticks. which one can be used out of the box?
<ducasse> angus_mcgyver: realtek chipsets are often problematic in my experience. they're also very common.
<radius2k> ×ÏÎÊÑ!
<angus_mcgyver> there are so many, often with realtek. i
<angus_mcgyver> i'm still searching
<Jenshae> I know this is off topic but it makes IRC so much better - http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Jenshae> Just wanted to share that.
<ducasse> Jenshae: we know, we have it on a trigger here
<Jenshae> trigger?
<ducasse> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Jenshae> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> Jenshae: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Jenshae> Damn. Well written bot.
<Jenshae> The last time I actively used IRC, was when IP masking was the next big thing and bots would kick people for swearing and auto-mod.
<Jenshae> Though, someone did have a MUD added to the bot so you could PM it and play.
<wajideus> lies
<wajideus> ubottu is a shota
<ubottu> wajideus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jenshae> !urban shota
<Jenshae> Ha! No urban dictionary add-on :P
<wajideus> kek. it's japanese, not urban
<blackflow> Jenshae: try !ot you'll love it
<wajideus> you're safer if you don't google it
<Jenshae> I just did an !urban shota in a Discord channel.
<Jenshae> It has an explanation there.
<wajideus> go on
<ducasse> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jenshae> Private message (10:41:45) ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about urban shota
<blackflow> Jenshae: try !ot
<Jenshae> It picked up the ! and knew I was trying to talk to it.
<Jenshae> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * Jenshae narrows eyes at blackflow and wanders over there to have a look.
<MonkeyDust> Jenshae  keep the channel free for support questions
<angus_mcgyver> i'll take this one: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002SZEOLG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&psc=1
<angus_mcgyver> it has the Atheros AR9002U chipset which should work out of the box
<vincenzoml> In ubuntu 17.04 I don't have icons in okular's toolbar, which I need for nice latex editing using kile
<vincenzoml> Also other applications don't have icons
<vincenzoml> I've tried changing the qt theme via qtconfig-qt4 and I've tried setting icon theme to oxygen via kcmconfig with no good result
<vincenzoml> here is a screenshot
<vincenzoml> http://pasteboard.co/ZlQmQdYl.png
<vincenzoml> where the tooltip is, there should be an icon, which is missing. Any suggestion?
<vincenzoml> More specific channels to ask?
<YankDownUnder> vincenzoml: #kubuntu
<rizonz> when I create a perl package form cpan that is also in perl-modules 5.22 and I want to install it I get the following error: https://pastebin.com/a8kp8eUL
<rizonz> is there a way to get it installed as cpan updates the perl module without any issue
<erikg> is there any way to configure the multitouch gestures (e.g. three-finger double tap to switch windows)
<erikg> they interfere with an application that i'm using
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MonkeyDust> afternoon BluesKaj ;)
<BluesKaj> hey MonkeyDust
<cool06> hi all
<cool06> facing following 403 error while installing packages
<cool06> any suggestions
<cool06> https://pastebin.com/STuFj4nU
<trudko> morning, I am trying to automatically connect to VPN with ethernet connection through Gnome Network Manager. Problem is that if I do that the ethernet has to be connected manually after the startup. There was some bug about this but it should have been fixeed by now(17.04)
<anna_> Goodmorning/evening guys ... here I am, again ... My system does not shutdown/reboot and I am going nuts ... I have installed several distros but the problem is always there ... i have tryed lubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu mate 17.04 and LTS 16.04; Linux mint cinnamon/mate/xfce 18.1 and 17.3 ... fresh installations ... just boot the laptop, wait for the system to load, then shutdown and it freezes while saying "[OK] reached target shutdown" ... any idea? I am going
<anna_> crazy. Thanks =)
<anna_> Im running deepin linux at the moment ... same problem.
<CoderEurope> anna_ What laptop are you running on ?
<anna_> CoderEurope: acer es1 411
<CoderEurope> anna_ Right-oh - don't know that one, So good luck with your support request.
<anna_> CoderEurope: thanks =)
<tocky> i installed macports in torminal but doesn't work ,what reasion?
<blackflow> anna_: sounds like something acpi related that the linux kernel doesn't like about your hardware. maybe poking through BIOS would reveal a clue, I don't know.
<blackflow> anna_: can you reboot, tho' ?
<anna_> blackflow: neither reboot nor shutdown
<tocky> no ,i try it ,
<sirru5h> hmmm ... are you using grub anna_
<anna_> sirru5h: yes I am ... default configuration from the distro installation process
<sirru5h> on an acer es1 411 correct
<anna_> sirru5h: yep
<sirru5h> okay have you check dmesg btw?
<anna_> sirru5h: mmm dunno how to do it
<sirru5h> In terminal type sudo dmesg
<blackflow> anna_: there are some solutions here suggesting altering the kernel command line and adding "noapic irqpoll". I don't know if that's the correct solution, but I guess you can try:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/acer-laptop-won%27t-shutdown-normally-4175531755/page2.html#post5307548
<blackflow> anna_: read the whole thread
<blackflow> anna_: you can temporarily try it by adding those two on boot, without the need to alter grub config files
<rizonz> blackflow: he you here a swell ;)
<blackflow> anna_: in the grub menu, hit  E  to enter the menu entry edit, then use arrow keys to reach the kernel line, add   noapic irqpoll    to the end of it and hit F10 to boot that entry, if I remember grub correctly.
<hplc_> having the same issue, but with pfsense only, i doesnt reboot when supposed to, it just freezes, never happened before
<blackflow> anna_: if you can then properly shut down after the system boots, I guess that's the solution as well
<blackflow> anna_: the kernel line is the one starting with   "linux /vmlinuz ....."
<anna_> sirru5h: blackflow https://pastebin.com/D5aTU4hz dmesg output ... blackflow thanks for the link, btw I dont think I have grub installed :/ ... deepin linux is the only system on the machine, and It boots directly without stopping on grub menu ... so dunno ...
<blackflow> anna_: well, I'm giving you support for ubuntu as this is #ubuntu. No idea about deepin linux
<blackflow> good luck.
<anna_> blackflow: I just let the iso choose everything ... format the whole hdd ... deepin is ubuntubased
<bekks> anna_: its an unofficial fork, so its not supported in here, unfortunately.
<anna_> beeks blackflow ok thanks =)
<sirru5h> back
<joyivan> Hello my first join this irc channel
<joyivan> Anyone hear me
<joyivan> I am a Chinese
<ducasse> !cn | joyivan
<ubottu> joyivan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<joyivan> Yes decades
<joyivan> This channel about using ubuntu?
<CoderEurope> yes
<joyivan> Do what?
<BluesKaj> !support | joyivan
<ubottu> joyivan: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<joyivan> Thanks
<BluesKaj> joyivan, so if you have a question about ubuntu, this is the place to ask
<joyivan> Sorry right now I do not have any problem
<riqdiiz> How do I get my Skywalker boot/display on tft?Power and disk leds on.fans OK.Beep sounds none.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what does that even mean riqdiiz
<riqdiiz> It's my desktop. ikonia
<ikonia> yes, but your question doesn't make sense
<ducasse> riqdiiz: what is the actual problem?
<riqdiiz> It seems to power on but no activity on display.
<fabien> server 127.0.0.1 8087
<CoderEurope> riqdiiz: You screens buggered then
<ikonia> CoderEurope: no it's not
<ikonia> CoderEurope: how did you make that assumption
<tsglove> buggered... interesting terminology.
<riqdiiz> Seems ok on other machine.
<aaaaaaaa> i am being spammed with kernel: [  313.798285] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e5
<aaaaaaaa> kernel: [  313.798308] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e5(Receiver ID)
<aaaaaaaa> kernel: [  313.798318] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5:   device [8086:9d15] error status/mask=00000001/00002000
<aaaaaaaa> kernel: [  313.798325] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)
<hfp> Hi all, what is ~/.dbus that the backup program complains it can't backup? It's owned by root 700. Can I remove it?
<ikonia> hfp: nothing in your home dir should be owned by root
<rizonz> does anyone know how we can install perl modules that overwrite perl-modules ?
<ikonia> rizonz: you shouldn't do that
<aaaaaaaa> syslog is filled up with that how do i fix it?
<rizonz> ikonia: what if I need to modules are too old
<ikonia> rizonz: they shouldn't be, and if they are you use alternative locations that don't overwrite
<blackflow> rizonz: like I told you earlier, install with cpan under ~/  don't install in the system path, if you have to use cpan
<hfp> ikonia: thanks
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<rizonz> ikonia: even cpan updates them to versions you want
<ikonia> rizonz: you don't do that as I've just said
<ikonia> and as blackflow said
<rizonz> ikonia: I do, you might do want to do that but 5.22 is too far behind
<ikonia> rizonz: you don't
<ikonia> rizonz: you install to a different location
<rizonz> wityh cpan ?
<rizonz> *with
<ikonia> whatever mechanism you feel best
<rizonz> ikonia: so you say if I start for an example assp as root it used the root path ?
<rizonz> *uses
<blackflow> rizonz: I mean think about it. if you install in the system paths, where debian perl packages install, you will have incompatible versions, and dpkg will overwrite your overwrites on next update of the package.
<rizonz> blackflow: that is no issue
<rizonz> blackflow: I have pinned stuff
<blackflow> you still don't understand
<rizonz> explain better then ? :P
<CoderEurope> I do - I like pants
<blackflow> do   NOT    install, outside of package manager, in the system paths, which is outside ~/
<blackflow> rizonz: clearer? :)
<rizonz> blackflow: yes but when I create a package using dh-make-perl does it make a systempackage then ?
<blackflow> rizonz: outside of your home directory, files are managed by packages and changing them manually (except of course config files, we're talking about perl modules) will lead to unexpected results and breakage.
<blackflow> rizonz: yes, if you build a package and install a package, it's okay
<blackflow> rizonz: I was talking about changing system paths outside of package manager
<scottjl> what's the point in installing via package manager in the first place if you're just going to replace it with your own/cpan version?
<ikonia> CoderEurope: stop with your nonsense please - you're adding negative value to the channel with either bad help or silly comments
<blackflow> rizonz: however, still keep i mind that your own package might collide with an existing debian package, for same paths.
<rizonz> scottjl: dso you don't need to compile locally
<rizonz> blackflow: yeah that seems to happen which I don't like
<rizonz> for an example libnet-perl which is Net::SMTP
<blackflow> rizonz: which means, if you need to use perl modules in combination with ubuntu perl packages, you should install your own under ~/
<rizonz> blackflow: true but should sh-make-perl not create a package that installs under ~/ ?
<scottjl> rizonz: compile what locally? if you're installing via cpan or apt neither one is necessarily compiling locally (ok, some might be depending on how it's installed)
<frib> I am using ubuntu 16.04 and it does not detect my sd card in "blkid". What can I do? thanks
<blackflow> rizonz: I don't know
<rizonz> scottjl: cpan compiles locally, I don't want to have compilers on my production systems
<scottjl> so you're building your own .debs and installing those on your prod boxes?
<rizonz> scottjl: yes
<blackflow> rizonz: if you want to update an existing ubuntu package, maybe start with the ubuntu package, upgrade the src and install it in your own PPA. That way dependencies will be satisfied and the package won't collide (as it'll be newer) with default ubuntu package
<blackflow> rizonz: of course, you add ~yourPPAsomethign   as version bump to it
<rizonz> blackflow: nope, I have it on my own repo pinned with a prio of 1001
<rizonz> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libnet-perl : Depends: perl but it is not going to be installed
<blackflow> rizonz: that'll mess up dependencies
<blackflow> ah, like I said :)
<scottjl> just asking for headaches.
<rizonz> blackflow: meh, erm so I need a ppa ?
<blackflow> rizonz: that'd be the best course of action as you remain within the rules of package management
<rizonz> meh that sucks
<blackflow> the altrenative is to use cpan and install under ~/
<rizonz> blackflow: that would be fine but dh-make perl doesn't seem to do that then ?
<blackflow> in which case you don't build a .deb
<rizonz> I need debs
<blackflow> if you want to go the .deb route, then your own PPA
<rizonz> but a ppa is just a repo server it seems ?
<rizonz> buut then managed by launchpad
<ikonia> rizonz: what do you actually expect as a solution
<blackflow> yes, but the infra allows you to take existing ubuntu package, modify it and use the infra to build your own .deb out of it, complete with proper version scheme
<rizonz> ikonia: installable debs which I build from cpan or the tars I download from cpan
<blackflow> rizonz: technically you don't need a PPA, as long as the package manager can install YOUR .deb as dependency for what it provides
<blackflow> but PPA is the easiest solution for that
<ikonia> rizonz: so what's stopping you then ?
<rizonz> ikonia: that when I build Net::SMTP it compplains about perl-modules-5.22
<ikonia> rizonz: right, so you need to point at a newer version, and meet dependencies
<rizonz> ikonia: erm, the version is already newer, I'm lost at that point
<ikonia> rizonz: what version ?
<rizonz> ikonia: of my libnet-perl
<ikonia> of "perl-modules"
<rizonz> ? what do you mean ?
<blackflow> rizonz: what version of perl-modules is "already" newer
<rizonz> blackflow: no my libnet-perl version is newer than what's in perl-modules
<blackflow> rizonz: right, so you need to upgrade perl-modules to the adequate version
<blackflow> rizonz: look, you really have three options: 1) leave everything as is, 2) ignore ubuntu perl packages, run only with cpan under ~/, 3) backport all the needed .deb packages for the wanted version from zesty.
<rizonz> blackflow: but what is available for 16.04 ?
<blackflow> rizonz: you have conflicting requirements. you need newer version but there isn't one in xenial. so, you backport. with your own PPA.
<rizonz> blackflow: most nice would be under ~/ but then installed from deb
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> rtl8723bs ubuntu 17.04 ?
<mikeymop> lavinho: in that your wireless chipset?
<lavinho> yes
<mikeymop> lavinho: https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs
<mikeymop> allegedly merged into kernel 4.12
<jwm_TO> Looking for help with a touchpad problem.  After upgrading to 17.04 I can't turn off the touchpad in GNOME though it turns off automatically when I connect a mouse in KDE.  Any help?
<lavinho> 4.10.12-041012-generic
<lavinho> kernel
<mikeymop> that is ubuntu kernel version number?
<mikeymop> it wont tell you much as ubuntu backports the mainline linux kernel, the fix could be in it. Some research would be needed in order to figure out if that kernel contains the backport from 4.12
<lavinho> no make
<mikeymop> what device is this in?
<lavinho> rtl8723bs
<jwm_TO> Anyone good with touchpad issues?
<ducasse> lavinho: 'no make'?
<lavinho> no
<compdoc> no wifi driver?
<lavinho> no
<compdoc> lavinho:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lavinho> already installed
<Kyoku> how would I figure out which packages to remove to get an already running 16.04 server into a minimal state?
<mikeymop> lavinho: https://github.com/hadess/rtl8723bs is this what you're trying to compile?
<lavinho> yes
<MonkeyDust> Kyoku  is this useful https://superuser.com/questions/1172553/how-to-find-the-least-used-or-longest-unused-packages-in-debian-based-linux-dist
 * Basketball bounces away
<necrophcodr> Is there any distributed fault-tolerant reliable replicated filesystem like GlusterFS or CephFS that works on both Ubuntu 16.04 and Ubuntu 14.04 clients _and_ servers?
<ducasse> necrophcodr: you'd better ask in #ubuntu-server
<necrophcodr> ducasse: thanks, i will
<jibbers42> Since Unity is dead, is there another desktop that handles the menu bar the same way - combining the the menu with the title bar to save space, and then combining the title bar with the top bar when maximized?
<jibbers42> Or maybe gnome can be configured that way (if not, I hope they take that change before the official switch)
<jibbers42> Also, is there a searchable log? I tried to check the IRC logs before asking, but when I saw it was broken out into days I just gave up.
<MonkeyDust> jibbers42  there are soc called 'docks', like cairo-dock
<compdoc> jibbers42, I always turned off that feature in unity, lol
<jibbers42> MonkeyDust, I thought that was just about the launcher?? maybe i need to look at it more
<MonkeyDust> i turn off all screen effects, first, others want them enabled as much as possible
<jibbers42> compdoc, haha, I think that feature is great
<jibbers42> screen effects? that sounds like animations and such, I'm just talking about the title bar and the menu bar being combined to save space
<jibbers42> like "File" "Edit" and such menus
<compdoc> I use mate, but its not like that at all. each window has its own menus
<compdoc> *duct=dust
<jibbers42> compdoc, yes, I like it that way too, I just don't like the menu bar being under the title bar - Unity showed me they could be combined
<jibbers42> that's how I have Unity configured, menu in app - but when maximized it combines with the top bar, which makes sense and saves space.
<jibbers42> Anyway, the crux of the question is combining the File menu with the app title bar
<MonkeyDust> jibbers42  what you want, used to be called 'global menu', but it no longer exists
<jibbers42> MonkeyDust, oh, must be part of the Unit Tweak Tool or something then, since I have it currently on 17.04 (unless you're speaking of gnome) - I was just trying to find the path forward, but I guess it's really too early to say right now.
<jibbers42> *Unity
<akash_> yo people
<akash_> is there any big security vaulnarbilities in ubuntu 16.04 lts ?
<akash_> *are there
<SwedeMike> akash_: if there was widely known ones, they would be fixed.
<ducasse> !usn | akash_
<ubottu> akash_: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<akash_> fact is, somebody "very important" person will be using that. if some bad thing happens, I will lose my head
<thyrix> hello, I'm trying to mount a ext4 partion via a live CD, but it shows Unable to access, how to fix it?
<EriC^^> thyrix: paste the error it gives you in paste.ubuntu.com
<compdoc> how are you trying to mount it?
<scottjl> thyrix: you booted a live cd and are trying to mount a partition?
<thyrix> scottjl: yes
<scottjl> if you can paste the error that would be helpful. but you should be using something along the lines of "mount /dev/sdX# /mnt"
<thyrix> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24492782/
<scottjl> what are you typing in for your mount command?
<compdoc> says its already mounted
<yqfvwal> Hi! man is not working in 17.04. man tar or even man ls result in 'no manual entry for ls'
<thyrix> mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<yqfvwal> What should I do?
<EriC^^> yqfvwal: does "ls" work?
<yqfvwal> EriC^^, yes ls works
<thyrix> it shows mount: /dev/sdd1 is already mounted or /mnt busy
<scottjl> thyrix: are you sure sdd is your hard drive? try "fdisk -l"
<EriC^^> yqfvwal: type "ls usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz"
<EriC^^> yqfvwal: type "ls /usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz"
<compdoc> thyrix, you can open the 'Disks' utility, then click your drive, then click the partition, and mount it there
<yqfvwal> EriC^^, output is: /usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz
<thyrix> scottjl: I know what's wrong...I think it's sdd but now it's sda on my liveCD...thank you
<scottjl> thyrix: no problem. yes booting from a live cd will change up the letters
<ZeloZelos> hello I need to install the development packages of X11, GTK+ and/or QT to use make to compile xautoclick how do i do so i am not understanding the information on it
<akash_> hmmm
<EriC^^> !xautoclick
<ZeloZelos> nice try ;)
<EriC^^> !checkinstall | ZeloZelos
<ubottu> ZeloZelos: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ZeloZelos> oh nice lol
<EriC^^> :D
<ZeloZelos> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> oh wait
<EriC^^> !info xautoclick
<ubottu> Package xautoclick does not exist in zesty
<EriC^^> ok, nevermind :D
<ZeloZelos> ah haa
<ZeloZelos> kk
<ZeloZelos> i like fast clicker but its for windows
<EriC^^> what's it do?
<ducasse> ZeloZelos: you need to install the list of dependencies for the program you want to build, they should be listed somewhere
<ZeloZelos> lets me set a keyboard button to click the mouse with various speeds or click amount etc
<ZeloZelos> X11, GTK+ and/or QT
<ZeloZelos> thats what it says when i run make after config
<ZeloZelos> ^are those the dependencies?
<ducasse> ZeloZelos: you need a specific list of libraries
<ZeloZelos> is there a way to detect that, they dont list it in the install instructions, just says the same thing as make basically
<EriC^^> ZeloZelos: ./configure should show what's needed sometimes
<ducasse> ZeloZelos: then you have to work it out by trial and error
<ZeloZelos> oh! i should have scrolled up
<ducasse> run ./configure, install library+headers, re-run ./configure etc
<ZeloZelos> g++ i think is the only one
<ZeloZelos> nope lol
<ZeloZelos> mind looking at the list with me http://pasteall.org/380350
<ZeloZelos> its not but 10 things r so
<ZeloZelos> i think i need something called extra headers, extra libraries x11 and xtest extension
<uldics> Hi! Anyone else have problems with resolvconf, dnsmasq, NetworkManager or whatever it is screwing up the resolv.conf file, so DNS is not working? Upgraded from 16.10 to 17.04 recently, 2 PCs (standard Ubuntu and Mate). Only solution I have found is after every startup and logon to put manually (!!!) my routers IP in the file erasing everything else. Uninstalling some packages just gave me more headaches, like no more possibility for DNS
<uldics> working at all.
<ducasse> ZeloZelos: you need the -dev packages for the headers
<ZeloZelos> is that the extra-cmake-modules?
<ducasse> if you need libfoobar for example, you also need libfoobar-dev to get the headers so you can build apps that depend on those
<ZeloZelos> ahh gotcha
<ZeloZelos> i had some experience with compiling a few years ago, guess i forgot about more than i remember
<ZeloZelos> thank you for all your help
<scottjl> 90% of the time all you need is ./configure && make && make install
<ducasse> ...after installing build deps, which is what he's trying to do :)
<donofrio> how do I remove a directory called "--exclude=logs"
<geirha> rmdir ./--exclude=logs
<donofrio> geirha, bingo - tnx
<aadi> hey all,
<sirru5h> Hi aadi
<aadi> Is it possible to change the color of ubuntu calculator?
<sirru5h> only the calc?
<aadi> Yes
<rizonz> doesn't zesty have any bootimages anymore ? for pxeboot
<hackel> So I started my computer this morning and gnome-shell fails to load automatically like normal.  Has anyone else had an issue with this?  I am using the correct login session, and I can start it just fine manually.
<sirru5h> aadi, I think that the only way to change the color for the calculator would be by changing the theme color
<YankDownUnder> hackel: You could logout, go to tty1 and login through the console, do an apt-get update/apt-get upgrade => reboot and see if that helps...
<Jordan_U> rizonz: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/
<hackel> YankDownUnder:  Already fully updated and rebooted, no change unfortunately.
<ducasse> hackel: anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<rizonz> Jordan_U: oh damn I forgot something in my script :)
<rizonz> thanks
<hackel> ducasse: Not that I can see (just dbus-update-activation-environment setting variables), nor in journalctl.
<Jordan_U> rizonz: You're welcome.
<rizonz> Jordan_U: heh iuf not I would have been kicked :P
<xiusfist> how do I stop porn thumbnails from showing up on my unity Dash menu?
<scottjl> stop surfing porn?
<rizonz> Jordan_U: weird, my debmirror doesn't download the installer anymore
<xiusfist> scottjl: nah
<lucas-arg> having problems making nvidia gtx 950m work on ubuntu, after installing nvidia-375 lightdm wont start, system seems to be running at the background, i cant swtich to differents ttys using ubuntu 16.04.2
<ducasse> xiusfist: like, file thumbnails? stash your pron somewhere it isn't indexed.
<minimec> lucas-arg: Could be a similar problem I face. Can you once boot the system in recovery mode and then resume normal boot', when you get to the recovery menu screen?
<lucas-arg> minimec, i cant boot normal, lightdm wont start... i can switch ttys
<lucas-arg> minimec, had to remove nvidia-375 and reboot...
<minimec> lucas-arg: I don't want you to boot 'normal'; I want you to boot 'recovery' and then continue with 'resume normal boot'
<lucas-arg> minimec, i could do that, but still... cant start X with nvidia-375 and 950m
<lucas-arg> seems to be a prime issue
<lucas-arg> or at least nvidia optimus technology...
<BluesKaj> lucas-arg, Optimus hyprid gpu/graphics set up ?
<lucas-arg> BluesKaj, yes
<minimec> lucas-arg: Thing is, it could be that plymouth is the problem. So if you boot with 'recovery', there is no plymouth running...
<BluesKaj> hybrid
<lucas-arg> minimec, ill try
<lucas-arg> dont know where linux is seated with this optimus thing
<lucas-arg> hate it so much
<skinux> Weird problem. I try to load a page on local Apache, server log says no valid protocol.
<BluesKaj> lucas-arg, nvidia-prime and bumblebee installed might work, but it can be hit or miss
<skinux> I know this sounds like an Apache problem, but I'm thinking maybe it isn't Apache.
<lucas-arg> minimec, ill give you guess a try and see what happens
<aadi> Any one using Ubuntu 17.04?
<hihiihiii> hello
<hihiihiii> hi
<hihiihiii> hi
<hihiihiii> ?
<hihiihiii> listen
<hihiihiii> I'm really confused by this website
<Fuchs> hihiihiii: this website is a webchat :)
<PipeItToDevNull> What site
<aadi> hihiihiii, what website?
<hihiihiii> I do love Courier New though
<Fuchs> hihiihiii: you are in an IRC channel, which is basically a chat. The channel is used for support for the ubuntu operating system.
<hihiihiii> FINALLY someone responds
<PipeItToDevNull> He is on qwebirc
<Fuchs> given he connects from webchat, my guess would be: freenode webchat.
<hihiihiii> thank you all
<PipeItToDevNull> hihiihiii, IRC is a famously slow process
<dax> though in this case you only joined a minute ago, so
<PipeItToDevNull> I have had a 5 exchange conversation over 8 hours XD
<hihiihiii> Well yeah yeah, I was on some other channels hearing crickets
<aadi> Leaving an LTS version, can cost me anyhow?
<PipeItToDevNull> aadi, What?
<blb3385> aadi: don't go for 17.04
<blb3385> if it works for you - stay with the 16.04 lts
<aadi> blb3385, Any reason?
<blb3385> wait a sec
<hihiihiii> can you send private messages...???...???...???
<hihiihiii> You all seem to be experts
<hihiihiii> I've not a clue what you're talking about with this 17.04 16.7
<YankDownUnder> aadi: Time/energy, if anything.
<YankDownUnder> aadi: ...and frustration...
<hihiihiii> what is a Ping timeout
<hihiihiii> what even is my life
<aadi> YankDownUnder, Just curiosity :B
<blb3385> aadi: https://pastebin.com/0yjQw4pb
<EriC^^> !life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<aadi> blb3385, Whats that url?
<blb3385> aadi: click and read
<blb3385> these are problems that I discovered so far
<blb3385> 16.10 was ok though
<aadi> blb3385, got that, but I am waiting for 18.04, GNOME returns :D
<blb3385> they didn't actually improve anything in 17.04 but have broken many things
<YankDownUnder> aadi: Gnome 3.20 can be *had* on 16.04...
<lucas-arg> minimec, im on nvidia now seems to be some plymouth thing
<aadi> YankDownUnder, The desktop environment? :o
<YankDownUnder> aadi: Yersh.
<aadi> YankDownUnder, I tried once but only got "Gnome flash tool"
<aadi> YankDownUnder, So can you help me in installing GNOME desktop in my machine?
<blackbird1> Hi, I get "gst-resource-error-quark" when I import a mp4 file with Pitivi
<YankDownUnder> aadi: Did you get the proper PPA's...? That's kinda important...hmm...
<minimec> lucas-arg: Ok. So the easiest way to get rid of the problem is probably to put a '#' in front of the line 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"' and replace it with 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""'
<minimec> lucas-arg: in file /etc/default/grub...
<minimec> lucas-arg: After having saved the edited file do 'sudo update-grup' in a terminal.
<lucas-arg> minimec, ill give it a shot
<aadi> YankDownUnder, I did that last month, Inshort I forgot what all I did :(
<blackbird1> I have all gstreamer plugins installed (gstreamer1.0-libav, gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad, gstreamer1.0-plugins-base, gstreamer1.0-plugins-good, gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly)
<YankDownUnder> aadi: Where did you get the PPA's from...? Webupd8?
<minimec> lucas-arg: 'sudo update-grub', not 'sudo update-grup' obviously...
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I'm trying to use sound-juicer to rip my CD collection but it does not let me change the bitrate of the changed MP3 files. All web pages that I found provide help that does not seem to work with 17.04 anymore. Is there any solution that does not involve installing oodles of other obscure tools?
<pseudoFabien> test
<paven> test successful
<xiusfist> what organization is in charge of creating the man pages for various linux commands?
<aadi> YankDownUnder, Thats what I am saying man, I forgot :(
<skinux> how do I check if I have SELinux?
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: It would generally be up to the person that wrote the program/utility...
<skinux> Or, does 16.04.2 have SELinux by default?
<YankDownUnder> aadi: It would be in your list of repositories...
<blb3385> skinux: no selinux in ubuntu
<Hans-Martin> xiusfist: primarily the original authors of the software, although sometimes manual pages get written by somebody else
<blb3385> skinux: its apparmor
<xiusfist> YankDownUnder: so it is not one person or a group but rather the creator of the program.
<rypervenche> xiusfist: Usually, yep.
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: Yes...
<skinux> Well, what is the right version of this?  /usr/sbin/setsebool httpd_can_network_connect 1
<xiusfist> rypervenche: ok cool, the man pages are my favorite thing about linux so far. they are really well done.
<blackbird1> Any help please ?
<Hans-Martin> xiusfist: actually, many Linux tools are from teh GNU projects, Linux is basically just the kernel. You'll find similar good quality in all UNIX-like OSes.
<rypervenche> xiusfist: Some aren't done as well :) Others are extremely useful. But most are quite good and can prevent you from having to look online for answers :)
<ducasse> skinux: as ubuntu does not have selinux by default, that does not apply at all
<genii> xiusfist: If you do: man man    ...and go to the bottom and read the HISTORY section, you can track who was responsible for the man system itself from 1990 onwards in the fork we are currently using
<xiusfist> genii: I never thought to try that. That is a good idea.
<lucas-arg> minimec, that worked but cant use nvidia-settings nvidia-prime query says im using nvidia
<Jakeukalane> hello!  I want to do a copy of an entire partition of a mobile phone and save it to a file (an ISO?) I think I can use dd command,  how can I do this?
<ikonia> you've just said, using the dd command
<ikonia> it doesn't make much sense though
<ikonia> I highly doubt it will be anything usable
<Jakeukalane> I want to do then a photorec then to try to recover anything
<skinux> ducasse: Hmm. I guess I don't have the answer to my problem then.
<ikonia> unlikely it will work, but go for it
<Jakeukalane> but I don't know how to do the dd
<newbie123> https://paste2.org/UDtd4aD7 ....What is the meaning of these logs ?
<ikonia> dd if=/your/source/partition of=/the/name/of/the/image/file
<minimec> lucas-arg: I can't help you there. Maybe try to start it with 'sudo nvidia-settings'?
<lucas-arg> minimec, tried but still does not start
<Jakeukalane> thank you very much, I read dd have to be used with a lot of care, that's why I asked here too
<skinux> Would apparmor be preventing connectiong to fcgi:127.0.0.1:9000 by any default configuration?
<minimec> lucas-arg: Try to start it with the -V flag (verbose) 'nvidia-settings -V'. Maybe you get a useful error message.
<Hans-Martin> Jakeukalane: dd is unsafe only when you write to a device directly that has data on it. Obviously, you can (and will) destroy your data then. Reading a device is safe.
<Hans-Martin> Jakeukalane: but depending on your mobile phone OS, reading the device directly might not be possible unless you have rooted it.
<genii> Jakeukalane: What OS is your phone using?
<nello78> ciao a tutti!
<genii> !it | nello78
<ubottu> nello78: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nello78> ok, grazie
<anddam> hello
<anddam> using nethogs I see quite a bunch of connection from root user with hosts that appears to be owned by Google
<anddam> I'm actually using Google's DNS but I wonder if a connection like    192.168.1.68:53306-172.217.23.100:80    makes sense since it's on TCP port 80
<blackflow> anddam: netstat --inet -np should tell you which process is it
<anddam> blackflow: nope, Program name column is unpopulated for those rows. I used sudo to run netstat
<ash_workz> why would `ls /` hang?
<ash_workz> what was that command that prints everything it's doing?
<ash_workz> trace something
<blackflow> anddam: lsof | grep TCP | grep ":53306"    with 53306 being the src port on your side
<anddam> those are constantly varying
<akik> ash_workz: strace -p pid
<anddam> since those are outgoing ports
<anddam> I'll try to make a sensible grep
<blackflow> anddam: then try by IP, use -n for lsof
<blackflow> anddam: but really, netstat should show them all, with process name, if you run as root
<anddam> I wish that was the case, anything more than running with sudo?
<anddam> anything more I could try, I mean
<blackflow> anddam: and lsof?
<anddam> odd, no 192.168.1.68 lines for user root, and if I grep lsof output for 192.168.1.68 I get only my own user commands
<anddam> the commands are there in lsof, it may be just bogus output on nethogs' side
<blackflow> I meant the target IP
<blackflow> for the traffic you say is coming from the user root
<blackflow> you could also use tcpdump with -x (iirc) and -w  and then view the resulting file with wireshark ,check the contents of those requests
<blackflow> no, just -w will suffice
<blackflow> but that netstat shows no process name for those connections is highly suspicious. either that's not the same traffic, or you're not using sudo, or your netstat is trojaned.
<ash_workz> thanks ak
<ash_workz> akik:
<ash_workz> ^
<ByteMore> The networkcard Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 (ath10k_pci) is a nightmare. Is there any way to get it to really work, without having to disable 5 Ghz wifi and disabling bluetooth!! to get any speed over 1MB/s?
<Sparrow__> Ateros up to 9 worked using nohwcrypt=1 in grub  not sure about 10
<ByteMore> I'll try that
<Sparrow__> Ateros  nohwcrypt=1 in grub where you have quiet and splash
<anddam> blackflow: I doubt I've been trojaned, unless it was some automatic script
<anddam> I'm not an high-profile target
<anddam> the target addresses are ever changing but they are all either Google's or 1e100.net that is Google Operated (from the whois info)
<anddam> I won't worry too much, not more than usual anyway while consciously using Google's products
<selsper_> hi, how do i install libglew1.10?
<MonkeyDust> !fin glibglew
<MonkeyDust> !find libglew
<selsper_> E: Package 'libglew1.10' has no installation candidate
<ubottu> Found: libglewmx-dev, libglewmx1.13, libglew-dbg, libglew-dev, libglew2.0, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 113 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libglew&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<L72g5sSq> My firm is having me pick a work laptop. Any recommendations? I want the laptop to work reasonably well with Ubuntu.
<L72g5sSq> Preferably something business grade, not consumer.
<akik> L72g5sSq: dell xps 13
<PipeItToDevNull> L72g5sSq, system76 also has laptops made for Linux
<selsper_> yeah i dont know how that page helps
<L72g5sSq> akik: Oh nice I didn't realize Dell sells laptops with Ubuntu installed. Thanks.
<ikonia> L72g5sSq: if you're doing "business grade" work on linux, I'd expect a more detailed research process than asking on IRC
<L72g5sSq> PipeItToDevNull: Are they reputable? Never heard of system76
<JonMelamut> L72g5sSq, full disclosure I used to work at Canonical, but I am a big fan of the XPS 13 with Ubuntu pre-installed.  I have bought two with my own money over the past 5 years.  If it a great lightweight, powerful system.  If you don't get that, I would recommend you get something with Intel components
<ikonia> dell used to customize the ubuntu install a bit - so be careful
<PipeItToDevNull> L72g5sSq, I cannot attest to anything, they crossed my feed the other day
<JonMelamut> L72g5sSq, System76 is also good. some very high end (tech and media) companies use them
<L72g5sSq> JonMelamut: Thanks, yeah it's nice to see a vendor selling laptops with Linux pre-installed. I just want everything to work and not have to deal with potential driver issues.
<L72g5sSq> JonMelamut: I see, okay.
<JonMelamut> L72g5sSq, good luck, let me know what you get
<BlitzerHound> Okay so quick question with a hopefully simple answer. A cat peed on my laptop, and my keyboard started freaking out so I bought a new one. Is there a way to disable my laptop keyboard and only use this new one?
<dopiwan_> BlitzerHound:  open the case, unplug the ribbon cable to your keyboard
<BlitzerHound> Oh god that sounds like it'd be possibly dangerous. ._.
<BlitzerHound> Would it be easy to tell which one it is?
<BlitzerHound> Is there no way to do it via the command terminal?
<__Yiota> are there any solutions to mounting a linux kernel over a connection, use the osx gui on my laptop and run processes on the box?
<__Yiota> I know of sshfs but is there anything else?
<akik> __Yiota: you don't mount a linux kernel, but you could use x2go to access gui apps on the linux server
<ikonia> "mounting a linux kernel" ?
<ikonia> what ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<meshita> yes
<ByteMy> Sparrow__: nohwcrypt=1 doesn't help on Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 ath10
<__Yiota> akik, my servers are running 16.04
<__Yiota> I can still run GUI apps there?
<ikonia> __Yiota: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<__Yiota> at least most of the things I need are on the web
<ikonia> run applications on alinux machine but have the display render on your mac ?
<__Yiota> the applications are web
<__Yiota> jupyter notebook and node4j
<__Yiota> neo4j*
<__Yiota> I can already ssh tunnel and open them locally
<ikonia> __Yiota: what exactly are you trying to do
<__Yiota> I want the best tool to access the fs and processing power of my nodes
<ikonia> what do you mean by access ?
<ikonia> you're not really making sense
<__Yiota> I want to have interoperability between macOS's GUI and the filesystem/processing power on a box in the cloud
<__Yiota> say, run pgadmin GUI locally and have it connect to the box
<__Yiota> are there tools like that built?
<ikonia> you can interact with serivices,
<ikonia> eg: run postgres admin in a browser on your mac that is managing the postgres DB on your linux machine
<ikonia> you really need to give an example or the real problem you're facing
<ikonia> as "access the processing power" isn't really a real question
<__Yiota> my apologies
<user8> hi
<ikonia> no need for apologies,
<user8> how to save temporary file on youtube
<ByteMy> If anyone else has Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 ath10 and running 4.10 kernel. Only use 2.4 Ghz and do NOT connect anything to bluetooth. Connecting to bluetooth almost kills the connection
<aleb> blackbird1: What's the actual problem? Can you use the mp4 file?
<aleb> blackbird1: Maybe join #pitivi
<akik> ByteMy: i'm running ath10k on kubuntu 14.04 and no problems
<ByteMore> Is it  Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377?
<akik> ByteMore: i remember that it was not supported in 16.04 at first and you needed to download the firmware bin separately
<akik> ByteMore: yes
<ByteMore> akik: The firmware is in the 4.10 kernel
<Sparrow__> user8, youtube-dl
<ByteMore> akik: Are you able to watch a movie and output the sound to bluetooth, without the connection slows to a crawl?
<akik> ByteMore: i'm not using bluetooth, but 5 gig wlan works fine
<user8> thanks Sparrow__
<Sparrow__> user8, as in using the terminal youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nPONxMNlbM
<ByteMore> akik: also when downloading a big file, like a couple og GB size?
<ByteMore> og of
<akik> ByteMore: not that i've noticed. i can test now
<ByteMore> akik: Thanks
<cssrr> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once
<Polarcraft> Well then that is a way of getting banned.
<Polarcraft> s/'a way'/'one way'
<Scungielli> is there some sort of terminal command or something I can do to make my OS load a program on start up?
<ByteMore> Scungielli: crontab
<ducasse> Scungielli: depends on exactly what you mean
<Scungielli> I want Dropbox to load up on system start up
<Scungielli> and it doesn't despite that it should
<Scungielli> so I just click to open it and it runs
<Scungielli> but I'd like to automate that
<akik> ByteMore: i don't get a slowdown on download
<ByteMore> akik: Thanks for testing. Did do this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2304250 to get it to work?
<ducasse> Scungielli: which desktop are you using?
<Scungielli> AntiX
<Scungielli> ICEWM
<ducasse> Scungielli: not supported here, then
<akik> ByteMore: i downloaded the firmware file from https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware
<ByteMore> akik: Ok I'll try that
<akik> ByteMore: it goes to /lib/firmware/ath10k/QCA9377/hw1.0/firmware-5.bin
<ByteMore> akik: Great, thanks
<Azulflame> What are the major differences between 16.04 and 17.04? I don't know where to find the changelog.
<kubunted> where is libportaudio.so.2 ?
<kubunted> not installable via apt-get
<ducasse> Azulflame: see the release notes for 16.10 and 17.04
<kostkon> !find libportaudio.so.2
<ubottu> File libportaudio.so.2 found in libportaudio2
<pavlos> Azulflame: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME
<kubunted> thanx
<kubunted> will try
<Azulflame> What's the next LTS version going to be? 18.04?
<Sparrow__> kostkon, Thats a handy bot
<ducasse> Azulflame: yes
<kostkon> kubunted, if that does not work, try installing the 32bit as well,   sudo apt-get install libportaudio2:i386
<kostkon> !ubotu | Sparrow__
<ubottu> Sparrow__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<ducasse> Azulflame: lts is always <even number>.04
<Azulflame> is there a major difference between <even.10> and <odd.04> releases as far as support goes?
<Azulflame> or is the <odd.04> just to show major changes
<ducasse> Azulflame: no, 9 months
<Azulflame> and <whatever.10> for incrimental changes and updates
<kubunted> ok works now. thanx
<Azulflame> I'll probably keep 16.04 until 18.04 updates
<Azulflame> *releases
<wafflejock> Azulflame, the LTS releases are every 2 years so even years are LTS
<wafflejock> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<Sagiri> Is there an official term that encompasses all releases that are not LTS? Like, something that would count 16.10 and 17
<Sagiri> 17.04, but not 16.04?
<wafflejock> not lts :)
<BlitzerHound> I feel so smart lmao. I finally got my laptop taken apart and slipped my finger in to pull out that ribbon cable. Thanks, works perfectly now.
<BlitzerHound> I was scared 'cause I've never opened a laptop
<Hans-Martin> Sagiri: STS (short term support) maybe?
<sala_> how can i get  help in php programing i  get aproblem in  login page
<wafflejock> sala_, try ##php
<sala_> ##php
<scottjl> no. /join ##php
<wafflejock> sala_,  /join ##php :)
<zukizukito> whats your opinion about installing kubuntu and installing ubuntu with kde package
<scottjl> friends don't let friends use kde.
<zukizukito> you dont like kde?
<scottjl> you asked my opinion.
<zukizukito> yea
<zukizukito> so whatabout the stability issues ?
<zukizukito> ubuntu vs kubuntu
<scottjl> in theory K is as stable as ubuntu
<zukizukito> just in theory ?
<scottjl> it is, after all, just ubuntu with kde pre-installed.
<scottjl> well. can't speak for the stability (good or bad) of kde.
<zukizukito> but the package sdeveloped for kubuntu and ubuntu are different right ?
<scottjl> if you want to run kde and are just setting up, install kbuntu. if you already have your system up, install kde onto it.
<scottjl> they are supposed to be the same.
<scottjl> but you should get verification from the kde folk. this is the ubuntu channel
<zukizukito> hmmm
<sala_> wafflejock: how can i register after i get in
<scottjl>  /join #kubuntu
<scottjl> they'll know more than most here do
<zukizukito> thanks mate
<tomreyn> zukizukito: all packages are the same, just one of these flavors doe snot come with the packages the other has, and vice cersa.
<tomreyn> i.e. the difference is 'just' in the graphical desktop
<zukizukito> ok , i get it ,thank you
<scottjl> i think he was asking is kubuntu install == ubuntu + kde installed.
<zukizukito> :)
<tomreyn> you can actually have multiple desktops installe dnext to another and choose which one to use during login
<zukizukito> and how can i do that ?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-get install ...-desktop
<tomreyn> replace ... by one of ubuntu (unity), xubuntu, kubuntu ...
<zukizukito> ok
<wafflejock> !register > sala_ see the private message for details on registering on IRC
<ubottu> sala_, please see my private message
<wafflejock> sala_, once you register a nick (basically associate an email and password) then you register with the nick in your IRC client and can join rooms that require registration
<sala_> wafflejock: thanks
<wafflejock> sala_, no prob rooms do that to try and mitigate spammers I believe
<DjinnJews> quick question: got Ubuntu-Server 14.04 LTS "Trusty Tahr" and when i log in i have a taskbar but not a proper desktop (no folders/files show up, only through file explorer) what can i do to change it?
<ByteMore> akik: No differences with https://github.com/kvalo/ath10k-firmware
<Bashing-om> DjinnJews: A server default install has no GUI . What have you done to change that ?
<DjinnJews> Bashing-om: I didnt change anything, its just a VM that the uni provides with everything i need installed i just find it annoying it has no desktop and wanted to be able to have one
<Bashing-om> DjinnJews: Think twice for a GUI on a server . a GUI is overhead that takes away from the server's resources and more so presents security issues .
<DjinnJews> Bashing-om: I see, then i wont bother going for it, since it's jsut a slight inconvenience. Thanks for the info tho!
<Bashing-om> DjinnJews: Can be done .. but there is that learning curve to deal with the security of the server !
<DjinnJews> Bashing-om: I just dont see why they give us a sever VM, dont see a point to it...
<nacc> DjinnJews: you don't need a GUI to do most things
<DjinnJews> Im just a noob that likes comfy and easy-on-the-eyes stuff
<DjinnJews> linux is not my cup of tea (yet)
<Bashing-om> DjinnJews: consider: 96% of the servers in the world run on linux . recon why ?
<zero1ce> hi
<tag> So, I have been frequently running into this issue where processes are getting hung in a D state
<MonkeyDust> an mobile phones (android)
<tag> and then I cannot kill them, and I have difficulty starting new processes — even init
<DjinnJews> because linux > all + open
<tag> which means restarting becomes problematic
<tag> and I can only halt the system but doing a hard reset.
<tag> ...this has been happening *frequently*, also
<tag> since updating to 17.04.
<DjinnJews> i know that, im just starting (well this is my 3rd year using it but in terms of a linux user im stil at the beginning)
<tag> I've done a cursory search but found no bugs, does anyone know anything about this issue?
<tag> It's very difficult to collect any stats or do any investigation when my system is in this state.
<tag> No ideas?
<ChaiTRex> tag: Is your software updated?
<ChaiTRex> tag: There may be bug fixes out.
<ChaiTRex> tag: Also, what do you mean when you have trouble starting init? Is it not running already?
<tag> ChaiTRex, I mean using init as a control process, e.g. `init 6`.
<Sparrow__> tag, Id look at your sources list to see what you added
<tag> Sparrow__, http://sprunge.us/DFOc?txt ... should be nothing out of the ordinary
<tag> in fact I think these are *only* the standard ones. I had two third party ones enabled (atlassian, google) but I disabled them before upgrading.
<ChaiTRex> tag: What process is stalling? Random ones? The same ones each time?
<Sparrow__> tag, and that is where it goes wrong, just disabling them is not an end all fix for odd repos
<tag> Sparrow__, Okay, but it's firefox going into a this uninterruptable state
<Buranran> hello! could anybody help me, I have ubuntu xenial and would like to install packages from debian jessie are there any ways to do that right without breaking system? :)
<tag> And I'm fully up to date, fwiw.
<ChaiTRex> tag: Since D has to do with I/O that's not finishing, check your hard drive (SMART test).
<nacc> Buranran: not guaranteedly, no
<nacc> Buranran: run debian in a VM or container?
<ChaiTRex> tag: If the hard drive is good, you can, if you want, use `apport-bug firefox` to report a bug.
<mcphail> Buranran: or a chroot
<Buranran> nah, I'd like to install spectrum2 package but its availible only on jessie
<Buranran> not sure whats better to compile from source code and get deb or just download deb from jessie
<Buranran> I'd like just to dpkg -i :)
<ChaiTRex> Buranran: On recent Ubuntu versions, `apt install whatever.deb` works better than `dpkg -i`, since it eliminates the need for `apt install -f`.
<Buranran> oh I didnt know, thx!
<ChaiTRex> Buranran: You're welcome.
<nacc> Buranran: what pkg exactly?
<mcphail> Buranran: you can unpack the deb somewhere safe, unpack all the dependencies somewhere safe, and call it setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH for the libs. Fiddly, but it will usually work and won't break ubuntu
<Buranran> mcphail, nice idea, will try like that
<Sparrow__> Buranran, Try the install in a live session
<Buranran> in virtualbox, right
<Buranran> even safier x)
<Buranran> nacc, spectrum2_1%3a2.0.3-1_amd64.deb
<nacc> Buranran: there is no such package in debian currently
<Buranran> nacc, its in repository http://packages.spectrum.im/spectrum2/
<Buranran> http://spectrum.im/documentation/installation/packages_debian_ubuntu.html
<nacc> Buranran: so *not* a debian jessie pacakge
<nacc> Buranran: seriously, you want to ask if a non-debian package can be installed on ubuntu?
<Buranran> oooookaaay its not ....
<nacc> Buranran: you can do whatever you want, you're root
<Buranran> and I'm live cd!
<nacc> Buranran: next time, don't intentinoally deceieve
<Buranran> sry >_<
<Buranran> but I've got nice ideas :)
<Buranran> thanks
<ash_workz> okay, I need help understanding some basic stuff again
<ash_workz> can any kind of drive be mounted as an nfs shared drive?
<nacc> ash_workz: you mount an nfs share as an nfs shared drive
<nacc> ash_workz: do you mean exporting a fs as nfs?
<ash_workz> nacc: no, I mean, I really don't have a good grasp for this stuff
<ash_workz> nacc: so, when in doubt, assume I'm missing some fundamental piece of information
<ash_workz> nacc: but at work we have an nfs drive and a zfs drive... I think. And the zfs drive is actually pretty big
<christian_> hallo kann kein wine install
<christian_> hat wer ein tipp
<ash_workz> nacc: I am trying to think of ways to accomodate large amounts of cache files without having to utilize something like 'Unison' (which I just found today)
<ash_workz> nacc: atm I'm just syncing files between servers
<ash_workz>  nacc I thought if I moved this to a docker swarm, I could have a volume shared across the cluster
<blackflow> !de christian_
<blackflow> !de | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ash_workz> nacc: but when I look into the docs about this, I get confused because there are various types of mounts one can do using docker (nfs & gluster are apparently popular)
<ash_workz> nacc: but it's kind of over my head because I don't really know what can and cannot make up such a utility
<ash_workz> nacc: my ultimate objective is just to have a central source for cache files that all nodes can reference; always up (so probably have 1 replica)
<ash_workz> (erm, 2*)
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | PM spam? /mode yournickhere +R
<chingao> I'm looking to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 which I have running via VirtualBox. If something goes wrong during the upgrade, can I just revert to the previous snapshot which will be taken while the system is still 14.04?
<ikonia> chingao: you can always revert to a snapshot you have taken
<ikonia> thats the whole point of a snapshot
<nacc> ash_workz: ok, so terminology: for nfs, there are (clearly) clients and server
<nacc> ash_workz: the server exports a (effectively) directory over NFS
<nacc> ash_workz: the clients mount the server's export locally as NFS
<chingao> ikonia, yeah...just first time I am upgrading Ubuntu. I use it at work to get things done. I just want to make sure I have a working backup in case anything strange happens. Thanks for answering my question.
<ikonia> chingao: if you have a working backup is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> chingao: thats up to you
<cambazz> hello, i made a wifi-to-serial bridge using esp8266 chip, basically i can telnet to some ip, and get connected like a serial port
<dannyjazz> how do I log in as a root
<cambazz> now i want to nc that into a serial port like /dev/ttyxxx
<cambazz> any ideas?
<ikonia> dannyjazz: login to what as root
<ikonia> cambazz: nc is tcp - not device
<dannyjazz> I try my passwr it says wrong password even if I'm sure I used the right password
<technochips> dannyjazz: you can only login as root on a virtual terminal i think
<ikonia> dannyjazz: there is no root password
<ikonia> dannyjazz: you use "sudo $command"
<ikonia> dannyjazz: eg: "sudo rm /tmp/file"
<dannyjazz> meaning from another compueter
<nacc> technochips: not true
<ikonia> dannyjazz: you use your user accont password to auth the sudo command
<dannyjazz> oops comjputer?
<ikonia> dannyjazz: you don't login as root directly
<technochips> dannyjazz: you can type "passwd root" to change root password
<nacc> dannyjazz: do you mean ssh?
<nacc> technochips: that is not considered good advice for ubuntu
<technochips> k then
<codelina> yo
<dannyjazz> I'm playing with appache2
<nacc> dannyjazz: apache2 won't require you to login
<dannyjazz> there is a file I need to modify as root
<nacc> dannyjazz: please state in one line your actual issue
<dannyjazz> the apache2.conf
<nacc> dannyjazz: ssh to the remote system, run `sudo $EDITOR /etc/apache2/apache2.conf` once on the remote system
<mikeymop> nacc: inb4 'it says $EDITOR is not a known pacakge'
<dannyjazz> do I need to configure ssh first?
<nacc> mikeymop: "inb4"?
<nacc> mikeymop: EDITOR being whatever eidtor you want to use
<ash_workz> nacc: I see. So that does kind of imply that any fs can be an nfs, right?
<nacc> dannyjazz: i'm not sure how you are getting to the remote system without ssh?
<nacc> ash_workz: nfs is sort of a network-layer abstraction, yes
<technochips> nacc: "inb4" means "in before", "usually to signify what people usually would/will say about something" (source: reddit)
<lkh> hi there, i have this ongoing problem with unstable wifi. The connection keeps dropping at random intervals with reason=4 - what does that mean?
<nacc> technochips: interersting (and ridiculous, IMO, but ok)
<ntbg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ntbg> When running 'apt-get install perl:armhf' in a chroot based on xenial 16.04 armhf (on an amd64 host) I get the following error:  perl:armhf : Depends: perl-base:armhf (= 5.22.1-9) but it is not going to be installed. How do I install perl:armhf along side perl:amd64?
<dannyjazz> how come I cannot use the command ipconfig ?
<mikeymop> nacc: inb4 is like 'calling this before it happens'
<mikeymop> nacc: see urbandictionary
<mikeymop> dannyjazz: use ifconfig
<dannyjazz> thganks
<dannyjazz> what port do I use for ssh?
<dannyjazz> xubuntu
<dax> 22 is the default
<Hejkki> Hello. Is there a command line tool for this: I have a .jpg file that has GPS data present. i'd like to know in what country it is taken, and if possible, on what city
<Hejkki> GPS data in EXIF
<zap0> Hejkki, i use nConvert on windows..  might have a linux ver.. google it
<ntbg> How do you install perl:amd64 and perl:armhf without conflict?
<Hejkki> zap0: i don't like to convert the photo, i need to get the city and country of the coordinates from exif
<YankDownUnder> "convert" is part of the ImageMagick collection of utilities...you should be able to extract the EXIF information using that...
<zap0> Hejkki, it's just a command line app... you go like  nConvert -gimme_the_exif  and it will output to stdout the  exif text.
<Hejkki> hello guys... i know how to extract the exif, but the gps data never comes with city and country, they need to be get separately
<zap0> Hejkki, also what YankDownUnder said sounds right too
<Hejkki> the gps device does not know in what country you are in, it only knows the coordinates
<Hejkki> and the counrry name isn't present in the exif
<zap0> so you want a co-ord to country lookup?
<Hejkki> yea
<YankDownUnder> Hejkki: https://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php
<Hejkki> or if available, even the city
<zap0> that's not even related to exif!
<Hejkki> related? Yes it is, the gps data is in exif
<zap0> it's 2 seperate problems.
<Hejkki> yea i know
<ppf> !info mediawiki
<ubottu> mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.27.2-1 (zesty), package size 20022 kB, installed size 116034 kB
<Hejkki> i was hoping there is a ready-to-use tool like this: whatcountrytaken some.jpg
<ppf> !info mediawiki xenial
<ubottu> Package mediawiki does not exist in xenial
<ppf> why isn't that in the lts ...
<zap0> some counties are divided by a 3metre creek..   that's a lot of lookup data to isolate ever 3meters on earth to a specific country.
<ntbg> !info perl
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.24.1-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 213 kB, installed size 651 kB
<ntbg> !info perl:armhf
<al2o3-cr> !info exiftool
<ubottu> Package perlarmhf does not exist in zesty
<YankDownUnder> Hejkki: Look at this: https://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php ===> if anything you would be able to WRITE a program to do exactly what you're thinking.
<ubottu> Package exiftool does not exist in zesty
<ppf> is there a sane way to install mediawiki on an ubuntu xenial server?
<Hejkki> zap0: i knwo there is such a tool for php, but i don't remember the name, and i'd like to have one for bash/linux
<zap0> Hejkki ask in #php for it's name
<al2o3-cr> !info libimage-exiftool-perl
<ubottu> libimage-exiftool-perl (source: libimage-exiftool-perl): library and program to read and write meta information in multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.40-1 (zesty), package size 2283 kB, installed size 12923 kB
<genii> !info exiv2
<ubottu> exiv2 (source: exiv2): EXIF/IPTC/XMP metadata manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-3 (zesty), package size 76 kB, installed size 241 kB
<zap0> Hejkki, i have a postgres db of bounding boxes for countries.  but they overlap a bit.
<zap0> https://www.maxmind.com/en/free-world-cities-database    33meg db
<nacc> ntbg: you cannot
<nacc> ntbg: it doesn't make snese to install pakcages for a different architecture
<codelina> Anyone know about some good exercises for getting used to common terminal commands and Linux file structure?
<MonkeyDust> !bash | codelina start here
<ubottu> codelina start here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<YankDownUnder> codelina: There's also: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<Bashing-om> codelina: Ya get through : http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FullBashGuide you will be in good shape :)
<codelina> Sweet. Thanks. I think I can catch on pretty quick, but without guidance on what stuff is for and how to use it (and barring holding an expert hostage while I ask), I don't know how well "exploring" would do for me.
 * codelina complete n00b
<Bashing-om> codelina: We did it, you can too . We were all new at one time .
<YankDownUnder> Hejkki: Just was looking through available software - some to think about: exif, exifprobe, exiftags, gpscorrelate + gpscorrelate-gui, exiv2, jhead and metacam.
<nacc> codelina: exploring is, honestly, the best way
<nacc> codelina: also, you should have a goal in mind, what you said was really broad
<YankDownUnder> I was never new, Bashing-om
<nacc> codelina: so why do you want to know how to use the terminal, e.g.?
<codelina> I just know my learning style. Throw me into an atmosphere where I can't even tell what way is up and i be like "cd / <enter> cd ~ <enter> ... *2000 cds later* IS THERE MORE TO LIFE THAN THIS???"
<codelina> I'm gonna be a hacker when I grows up
<bbbbb> this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173 made me have like 50gigs worth of .log files should i just delete all my sys and kernellogs or is there an ez way to delete all lines that have "pcieport" in them, its not like they have any valuable info in them anyways so i can safely delete them right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<codelina> I did learn about grep. Would that help bbbbb?
<nacc> bbbbb: you can sed out lines in them, but it sounds like they will just fill up again
<YankDownUnder> "Hacker". Ah. Right. Maybe "security professional" would be a better term...
<codelina> Well, I'm using it in the generalest way possible. Like how kids want to be an astronaut when they grow up, but when they get there, their title is a lot more complicated than that.
<codelina> I was told to learn Linux as a good starting point. So I here. :D
<skinux> How do I determine if AppArmor is blocking FCGI connections?
<YankDownUnder> I wanted to be an archaeologist/Egyptologist. Funny how that works.
<nacc> skinux: you will see messages in syslog
<skinux> Well, would it have a profile for FGCI by default?
<Hejkki> there is from geonames.org it is possible to download a database in sql format for example for coordinate -> country conversion,
<Hejkki> -typos
<nacc> skinux: i don't know, but apparmor will tell you when it denies something
<skinux> It'll tell me in syslog or some other way?
<slacko64_5160> HELLO
<nacc> skinux: in syslog
<nacc> skinux: more than likely, though, it's a firewall issue or something, i doubt it
<Hejkki> YankDownUnder: gpscorrelate updates the gps information (coordinates) to a jpg file, it has nothing to do with country names
<nacc> skinux: *i doubt it's apparmor
<skinux> Well, I haven't changed any firewall config, so that can't be it. Not even sure a firewall is running
<Hejkki> i already have the gps data present in the jpg file, the coordinates, but of course not the country names
<nacc> skinux: what is your error?
<slacko64_5160> M
<skinux> [Mon May 01 08:08:47.101902 2017] [proxy:error] [pid 584:tid 140131033908992] (111)Connection refused: AH00957: FCGI: attempt to connect to 127.0.0.1:9000 (*) failed
<slacko64_5160> HOW TO CHANGE NAME
<ChaiTRex> slacko64_5160: Please don't use all caps. Which name?
<nacc> skinux: and is anything listening on port 9000 (sudo netstat -pan | grep 9000) ?
<skinux> Returns nothing
<nacc> skinux: then that's why it fails
<nacc> skinux: what do you expect to be listening on port 9000? what is your configuration?
<skinux> Apache is configured to listen on port 9000
<skinux> Or FastCGI is
<nacc> skinux: well it's not, or it would be in the netstat output
<nacc> skinux: are you trying to use fpm?
<skinux> Yes
<nacc> skinux: did you tell fpm to listen on port 9000?
<skinux> I see, apache is configured to pass along to port 9000, that isn't FastCGI's configuration though.
<slacko64_5160> Sorry, the name on the chat app
<nacc> skinux: right, so you've told apache to redirect to something that doesn't exist
<sjohnson> hi guys.  i'm trying to use build-dep and it's saying i don't have any URIs in sources.list.
<sjohnson> i looked the file and there's like 6 or 7 lines with commented-out deb-src
<nacc> sjohnson: i beleive it says you have no source URIs
<sjohnson> not sure what i'm supposed to do to get it it work... uncomment the top line... or all of them... etc?
<nacc> sjohnson: why are you building a package locally?
<sjohnson> so i can compile it.
<sjohnson> weechat, in particular.
<nacc> sjohnson: ... i asked *why*?
<sjohnson> why not?
<nacc> sjohnson: because you cease to be using ubuntu once you do that, and it's not supported
<nacc> it = your new package
<nacc> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2ubuntu0.1 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 61 kB
<nacc> weechat is also in the archives already
<sjohnson> hmm, when i did it it installed some 1.4 version.
<nacc> !latest | sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sjohnson> hmm.
<sjohnson> well i suppose i could stop doing what i'm doing.
<sjohnson> *worried*
<nacc> sjohnson: it also is way more sensible to use a PPA to build things then do it locally
<sjohnson> !ppa > me
<ubottu> sjohnson, please see my private message
<nacc> sjohnson: or a chroot (see sbuild) or container (lxd)
<nacc> sjohnson: you really don't want to muck up your host just to build things
<sjohnson> true.
<julien> Hello :)
<Guest10723> Anyone here?
<YankDownUnder> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ChaiTRex> Guest10723: There are 1828 users here.
<Guest10723> I'm looking for an
<Guest10723> I'm looking for meet ubuntu girls dating communauty
<sjohnson> aren't we all?
<YankDownUnder> Guest10723: Try in the channel: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<gsvjusttesting> does anyone know when precise will be removed from the mirrors?
<Guest10723> Of course ! but there is one ?
<dax> Guest10723: No.
<Guest10723> I'm sure an woman with somes Linux skills are Hotter in bed
<dax> Guest10723: grow up
<nacc> Guest10723: stop.
<eelstrebor> does anyone know how to use hplip manager to print odd pages only?
<gsvjusttesting> or is there like...an ubuntu-infra channel?
<minimec> gsvjusttesting: So 'end of life' date was Friday, April 28th. I don't know, when it will be moved form the 'current releases' repo. What I do know is, that the repos will land here... http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ChaiTRex> Is there some specific way to push to get the mini ISO page updated?
<nacc> ChaiTRex: which page and what needs updating?
<ChaiTRex> It has 12.04 and is missing 17.04. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JimmyNeutron> On Ubuntu 17.04, is there something equilvalent to this to switch between Python 3.5 and Python 3.6?  update-alternatives --config java
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: no, you don't wnat to do that
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: python3.6 is in universe, python3.5 is in main
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: and if 3.6 did something that was not BC to 3.5, and some other script depended on it, you've fubar'd your system
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: so invoke the python you want (python3 for 3.5 or python3.6 for 3.6)
<JimmyNeutron> nacc, ok.  Right now, in order for me to get virtualenvwrapper to use python3.6, I have to change the symlink; ln -s /usr/bin/python3.6 /usr/bin/python3
<JimmyNeutron> but i guess thats a no-no too
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: no, that's just as bad
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: and is not different than what you suggested earlier really :)
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: update-alternatives is just a symlink manager
<JimmyNeutron> nacc, what's the recommended way to use python 3.6 w/ virtualenvwrapper?
<nacc> ChaiTRex: it also refers to 64-bit powerpc which doesn't exist :)
<nacc> ChaiTRex: or should be ppc64el if that's what it means
<nacc> ChaiTRex: and 32-bit powerpc is gone
<JimmyNeutron> I'll google search it, but asking just in case u know. :)
<nacc> JimmyNeutron: is virtualenvwrapper itself a python script?
<JimmyNeutron> nacc, Its a shell script
<JimmyNeutron> nacc, I'll check with #python channel.  I'm sure I'm not the first to want to use python 3.6 on Ubuntu 17.04
<JimmyNeutron> Thanks!
<ChaiTRex> nacc: They list those as unofficial versions (with the double asterisk).
<ChaiTRex> nacc: There must be someone compiling them outside of Canonical or whatever.
<bruda> Hello. I installed a command line installation via network installer. It saved the wifi connection somewhere in my installation. Can anyone tell me what is being used to manage wifi by default in 17.094
<bruda> *17.04
<bruda> Or maybe where it would have saved the wifi connection I used during install?
<nacc> ChaiTRex: interesting, i'll fix it up
<ChaiTRex> nacc: Thanks :)
<bruda> Nobody eh? I understand. Not many folks spend a lot of time in a command line only system.
<izzyb> Having some issues with a kvm virtual host after an upgrade.  symptoms appear consistent with this redhat bug report.  could use some help finding the kubuntu equivalent.  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1182105
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1182105 in systemd "sysctl.conf / sysctl.conf.d settings should be applied after bridge is added" [High,Closed: errata]
<minimec> bruda: Hmm... maybe check for some .conf files in /etc/wpa_supplicant I don't know if network-manager is used for terminal based installations.
<bruda> minimec: thanks. Actually NetworkManager is not installed. But I did notice wpa_supplicant was installed.
<bruda> I actually decided I wanted to use wicd-curses. But I need to disable the connection that keeps connecting by default on boot.
<dank101> Is there any way I can run SCO Unix apps on Ubuntu without VMs?
<dank101> I know there's a method with iBCS2/ABI but that's only on 2.4/2.6
<minimec> bruda: you can probably just disable networking with 'sudo systemctl stop networking' to achieve taht.
<nacc> bruda: it's almost certain via /etc/network/interfaces
<Eduardo> hello
<Eduardo> someone there?
<dank101> Eduardo, Yep
<Eduardo> Whats up?
<izzyb> Having some issues with a kvm virtual host after an upgrade.  symptoms appear consistent with this redhat bug report.  could use some help finding the kubuntu equivalent.  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1182105.  Here's the output of uname -a if it helps.  Linux kvm 4.4.0-77-generic #98-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 08:34:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1182105 in systemd "sysctl.conf / sysctl.conf.d settings should be applied after bridge is added" [High,Closed: errata]
<Eduardo> What r u doing?
<ChaiTRex> dank101: Not looking good: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48359/ubuntu-linux-and-sco-unix-openserver
<nacc> ChaiTRex: done, note that as is suspected the ppc64 and ppc images no longer exist
<bruda> nacc: I did find it in /etc/network/interfaces as a primary interface with 'auto' set. Can I just comment out those lines?
<dank101> ChaiTRex, Any way to run a second kernel in something like a chroot besides VMs?
<nacc> bruda: what's your goal?
<bruda> minimec: will that break wicd?
<nacc> dank101: by definitely, you cannot run a second kernel in a chroot
<nacc> dank101: *definition
<nacc> dank101: you need a VM to use another kernel
<bruda> nacc: I just want to disable the default wireless connection setup during installation and manually manage wireless with wicd
<dank101> nacc, I know, I'm asking for something similar
<ChaiTRex> nacc: Oh, those last two still have 12.04.
<dank101> Darn :/ nacc
<minimec> bruda: Probably not, but don't hang me on this... ;)
<bruda> minimec: It'll be off with your head! Just kidding
<nacc> ChaiTRex: fixed
<nacc> bruda: you can try and see if it changes it
<ChaiTRex> nacc: Thanks a lot :)
<bruda> guess I'll reboot and see.
<minimec> bruda: If you want that choice permanently, you would also have to 'sudo systemctl disable networking', otherwise networking is again started with the next boot...
<dank101> So any way to integrate a VM's apps into my main OS?
<izzyb> No systemd wizards in the house?
<nacc> minimec: well, if there's nothing in /e/n/i, having the networking service run wont' do anything
<gsvjusttesting> minimec: do you know who knows?
<nacc> dank101: what do you mean by a VM's apps?
<nacc> dank101: your host doesn't know what is running in your VM
<nacc> dank101: that's the whole point of virtualziation
<dank101> :/
<minimec> nacc: True, but in case his wicd configuration fails, he has a working 'backup'...
<dank101> I just really want to run SCO/Sun apps on my PC
<sjohnson> nacc: ended up just adding weechat's official sources to a list via their instructions so i don't have to compile anything.
<sjohnson> not really sure how to use "bleeding-edge" software with Ubuntu.  i'm a bit of a noob i guess.
<minimec> gsvjusttesting: You can always change your repo list to 'old.releases' in /etc/apt/sources.list to get the latest updates, before you do the upgrade to 14.04.
<gsvjusttesting> minimec: doesn't help if I'm running a mirror and would like to know when 12.04 will disappear
<ChaiTRex> dank101: Sorry for the delay. I don't know of any, but I'm not really that knowledgeable about things like that. The things I've seen share a kernel among containers or something like that, but don't use more than one (except VMs of course).
<minimec> gsvjusttesting: True. Maybe have a look here... http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2017/03/15/ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-reaches-end-of-life-on-april-28-2017/
<gsvjusttesting> yes I know that EOL was the 28th, but the failed to mention what happens to the packages and when
<nacc> sjohnson: you don't
<nacc> sjohnson: or you always stay on the latest release
<nacc> sjohnson: snaps resolve some of this, but i don't know if weechat has a snap
<nacc> dank101: run them in your VM? why do you care where they run?
<Bruda> that worked. Just commented out the primary interface settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<Bruda> The reason I'm doing this is because I have this old POS Aspire One that I'm turing into a command line machine that I can mess around in. Of course it uses wifi plus gets hot enough to warm up a sandwich even without a desktop environment.
<minimec> gsvjusttesting: Actually... Precise is already in old.releases. So you could do the change right now on your mirror and close it genlty whenever you want...
<minimec> gsvjusttesting: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/
<Bruda> PS I just LOVE the Ubuntu mini iso with the network installer.
<gsvjusttesting> minimec: I already made a copy of /ubuntu, I just just just just just want to know the day that they will remove it from upstream /ubuntu
<minimec> gsvjusttesting: So contact the guy that did this post out of the link I posted before... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-March/003777.html
<dank101> nacc, generally for the atheistic, the apps I want to run don't run on an OS with virtualbox host window integration (SCO Unix)
<sjohnson> nacc: yeah i like to keep on top of the latest weechats.  don't really care about much else though.
<nacc> sjohnson: snaps are the way that would work on ubuntu, but like i said, dunno if they are engaged
<nacc> dank101: i mean, do you really need "host window integration"?
<sjohnson> yeah, not sure.  their ubuntu instructions work great though my guess is that they probably didn't bother.
<sjohnson> WeeChat 1.7.1 [compiled on Apr 22 2017 14:35:51]
<sjohnson> :o)
<dank101> nacc, No but I prefer it :P
<alk_> i'm thinking of deleting windows and installing ubuntu. however, i would like to keep D: partition intact. During the installation i'm thinking of deleting C:, where Windows is located, and then creating new partition. It would be smaller than C:, so there would be some GB left free. My question is, will it format D: if i just add those extra GBs to it?
<izzyb> Having some issues with a kvm virtual host after an upgrade.  symptoms appear consistent with this redhat bug report.  could use some help finding the kubuntu equivalent.  https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1182105.  Here's the output of uname -a if it helps.  Linux kvm 4.4.0-77-generic #98-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 26 08:34:02 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux.  This is xenial which I believe is 16.04.  should I attempt an upgrade
<izzyb> to 17.04 or 16.10 as a solution to this?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1182105 in systemd "sysctl.conf / sysctl.conf.d settings should be applied after bridge is added" [High,Closed: errata]
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Do you mean combining part of C: with D: to get a bigger D:?
<izzyb> actual symptoms are that the host can talk to virtual machines, but can't talk to physical machines on the network.
<Lavinho> how to unlock samsung e1200 free~
<Lavinho> ?
<alk_> no, i well delete C:, so i could install / on it. So, only C: would get formated. My original C: has 500GB, and / would be ~50GBs, so i would have 450GBs free. I want to know would adding those 450GB to D: format the D:, eventually leaving me losing my files i want not deleted.
<alk_> delete C:, and than make new 50GB partition for /
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: The "host" can only talk to the VM's and cannot talk to any other machines on the "real" network?
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, exactly.  I've confirmed the switch is good because other machines can talk to each ther when configured with static ip addresses.
<izzyb> I'm connected to irc from the host, using a virtual machine as the firewall
<ChaiTRex> alk_: The best option is to back up the files before you proceed, write down the sizes of C: and D: so that you can tell them apart in the partition editing tool, then delete the partition that's the same size as C:, create '/' and the swap partition both on the front or back part of where C: was (whichever is farthest away from D:) and to leave D: and the new empty space alone until Ubuntu is installed.
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: It could be "inferred" that the network configuration on the "host" is ONLY configured for the NAT network that the "host" is providing to the VM's...just going by what you stated...in a virtualised setting, the "host" would have two networks - the "real" network and the "virtual" network...true?
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Once Ubuntu is installed, make sure D: is good, then you can resize it using Gnome Disks or something.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: You should definitely have a backup of it, just in case, though.
<alk_> ChaiTRex: I've read somewhere that ppl did it without losing their D: data. I would back-up but for various reason am not able to atm. Ty anyway, was helpful.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: You can still try without backing up.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: It should resize it just fine, but there's also the small chance it will screw up.
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, physical machine has 3 nics - eth0, 1, 2 respectively.  eth2 isn't configured for anything so can be ignored for now.  each interface is bridged br0 is internet, br1 is lan
<deus402> i'm trying to delete my old raid to recreate a new one in ubuntu, can't seem to get some of the superblocks to zero... https://pastebin.com/AMTicJnW
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Just don't resize D: until Ubuntu is up and running. Don't do anything to it while installing.
<zer0day> when battery low then suddenly suspend , when i push the power button it shows the login and then i cant enter eventhough my password is correct , in my ubuntu 16.04lts
<alk_> ChaiTREx: yea, it can go either way :D just don't see the reason why it should.
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: Does it say you entered the wrong password in red?
<zer0day> no.. i cant even enter in guest mode
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: That's not a bad password then; it's called a login loop.
<zer0day> then suddenly lots of codes system from the kernel appearing
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: Here are a list of a lot of fixes for problems that cause login loops: https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<zer0day> it automatically open its unix terminal and showing me different kinds of kernel system problems
<magic_1> hi all, which is the best way to upgrade ubuntu server 10.04 to new lts without upgrade python to v3
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, I can give you the output of brctl if it helps.  8 lines is that safe to paste or should i paste bin it
<ikonia> magic_1: you're not going to do that
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: Pastebin
<kostkon> magic_1, you can have both versions
<alk_> ChaiTRex: one more question: so, /home will be on the same patition as / ?
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: You don't need to worry about that. `python` is still Python 2, `python3` is Python 3.
<izzyb> YankDownUnder,  anything else you would like to see?
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Yep, unless you have a good reason not to.
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | magic_1, and you'll probably need this
<ubottu> magic_1, and you'll probably need this: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: FTM, nah...just that
<zer0day> ChaiTRex: -rw-------  1 zer0day zer0day    143 May  2 02:51 .Xauthority
<zer0day> its already named at me and its not rooted
<ChaiTRex> alk_: 50 GB is enough for a system and text files and browsing the Internet. Not for lots of movies or pictures.
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: See if the next problem listed is relevant.
<izzyb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24495141/
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: The next problem has them editing `.profile` and screwing a small thing up. Did you edit `.profile`?
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: If not, try the next answer after that.
<alk_> <ChaiTRex>: so, when i install ubuntu, i would just need to 'merge' D: to ubuntu partition? leaving me with data intact and 1 partition?
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: Unfortunately, there are a lot of problems that can cause logins to fail, so it might take a while to find the specific problem.
<zer0day> okay.. i hope this works
<ChaiTRex> alk_: No, you can't merge D: with a Linux partition. If you want to convert everything to Linux, that's a bit more complicated.
<zer0day> my /tmp is in root so i need to change its permission
<Whistler1998> This made my day
<Whistler1998> http://prntscr.com/f315vc
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: "STP Enabled" => "no" except for the virtual? Hmmmmm......? https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/networking/bridge
<ChaiTRex> zer0day: `root` should own `/tmp`, but the permissions should be drwxrwxrwt
<alk_> but D: partition would still be usable? i could put files in it, etc?
<ikonia> Whistler1998: don't need that in this channel
<Whistler1998> It's beautiful
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Yes, but it would be nicer if you converted everything to Linux.
<Whistler1998> rip
<ikonia> Whistler1998: not in this channel please
<Whistler1998> bye
<ChaiTRex> alk_: How big is D:?
<magic_1> ChaiTRex - going through the site now
<zer0day> ChaiTRex:  its the same with the permission now
<alk_> 500GB :D ok, i'll do it. most important thing is to not lose my data
<magic_1> ChaiTRex - the issue that I have is, that the server I have been given from the service provide only has 10.04
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Hold on.
<alk_> i'll find a tutorial on how 'merge' D to ubuntu
<ChaiTRex> alk_: It's tough to upgrade those.
<alk_> upgrade?
<zer0day> can both repositories in ubuntu and kali can be mashed up?
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Sorry, wrong person.
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: It's tough to upgrade those, since you probably can't have it boot from an ISO and give you a terminal.
<craysiii> I just booted up recovery mode for 17.04 to fix a screen issue, but after i enabled networking it seems that dns isnt working but i can ping google, leading to me not being able to use apt. any suggestions?
<ChaiTRex> alk_: To do this is more complex. Delete C:, put swap partition farthest away from D:, put the rest of the space in `/`. Get Ubuntu up and running. Copy over everything from D:. Make sure the data is all nice by checking a few files. Run Gnome Disks to delete D: and add the empty space to `/`.
<kostkon> craysiii, ping google.com or google dns 8.8.8.8?
<craysiii> i can ping 8.8.8.8, not any domain name
<kostkon> craysiii, ok
<magic_1> ChaiTRex thats exactly it, I dont have access to the server physically
<magic_1> ChaiTRex: which makes it an issue
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: Can you ask them to put you on 16.04 (it's an LTS, so no need for upgrades until 2021, where 17.04 needs an upgrade in nine months)?
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: They may be willing to help you out.
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, yeah, not sure that's related but will have a look at that later.  It appears the nic thinks it's link is down, so maybe I'm looking in the wrong direction.  Just noticed this in ip ro output  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24495271/
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: If not, 10.04 can be annoyingly upgraded to 16.04 or later.
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: But a clean install is MUCH nicer.
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, the nic is the motherboard nic.  I'll add the hardware details to the pastebin
<ChaiTRex> alk_: The adding D: to `/` step might need a live CD (like the Ubuntu install DVD).
<magic_1> ChaiTRex: spoken to them, unfortunately they are unable too.
<craysiii> kostkon my if file only has lo configured, i can't use ifconfig since its "not available", should i try to edit if?
<makaan> Hey guys, i'm having some problems with Pulseaudio and my intel audio card, sometimes the audio skips for a second, i'm using the arch wiki to try to find a solution but it only changes the lenght of the skips
<kostkon> craysiii, i believe ifconfig was deprecated long ago
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: In that case, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all whatever.archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: "Things that make you go HMMM...."
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24495319/
<ChaiTRex> magic_1: That will get everything updated to the farthest 10.04 gets, which gets you ready to jump to 12.04.
<alk_> ChaiTRex: i got prompted with question 'if i want to umount partitions on /dev/sda. it that if i leave partitions mounted, i won't be able to delete or create new partitions? will unmounting delet D:?
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Prompted when?
<alk_> during the installation
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, I see we have a udev rename going on, let me see if I can clean that out
<craysiii> ok i will start using ip lol, old habits die hard
<alk_> just befor 'Chose something else' part
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: "Link down"...er...have you checked the cable(s)??
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Oh, choose something else.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Delete the C: partition (*double check* which one it is by looking at the size of each partition).
<izzyb> YankDownUnder,  yeah, just did but I'll try swapping ports and cable just to cover all bases
<magic_1> ChaiTRex: going to try that now
<alk_> Ok, but, got qustion asking me if i want to mount or unmount /dev/sda. if i leave it mounted, i wount be able to make or delete new partition. will unmounting delete context of D:?
<alk_> i can't proceed before i answer it
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Unmount it. It just stops the system from using it. It won't delete it.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Do you have only one hard drive?
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, k, link is still down even plugging into a different device (wifi router)
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Or is this spread on two separate physical hard drives?
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: And you've "restarted" the networking on eth0...?
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, doubt it's a bad cable, but could swap that to test as well.  The redhat bug I posted seems to speak of a udev/ systemd race condition
<izzyb> yeah, I've rebooted this host several times.  hmm, come to think of it I haven't tried a physical power off.  could be hung nic firmware.
<izzyb> I'll give that a shot actually, bbiab
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: A nice "cold" boot is always good.
<izzyb> yeah was just thinking that :)
<skapa> hi , got a remote server that worn reboot... tried everything and noone is on-site at the moment to perform a reboot... is there any way to force the reboot? other than reboot -f (tried, did nothing)?
<YankDownUnder> skapa: You've tried "sudo reboot" - yes?
<skapa> yes
<skapa> logged in as root
<izzyb> YankDownUnder,  sadly that wasn't the answer :(
<YankDownUnder> skapa: How about " sudo reboot -f" ?
<skapa> YankDownUnder:
<tomreyn> skapa: do you have a networked keyboard + video + mouse or serial console attached to it?
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: "Things that make you go HMMMMM...."
<skapa> tomreyn: i wish...
<skapa> somehow my ssh connection is still alive
<YankDownUnder> skapa: So what that a yes or a no to "sudo reboot -f" ?
<tomreyn> skapa: then i would recommend against hard resetting it, you don't know whether it'll ask you questions during boot, such as due to fsck (which will likely kick in if you boot without cleanly unmounting).
<skapa> YankDownUnder:  yes already tried
<tomreyn> if you still want to, you could try the sysrq approach
<YankDownUnder> skapa: Have you looked at the running processes to see what might be hanging?
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, yeah, wonder if I have a hardware issue or if it's a driver issue.  seems like an awfully big coincidence to have the mb nic die at the same time as  system updates are installed.
<skapa> YankDownUnder: i believe it is a "rm" command, tried to kill it with -9 but didnt work
<izzyb> in the short term I could rename the eth2 nic to be eth1 and probably get this box back up
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: Yersh...strange it would seem - HOWEVER, that being said, it's not as though it's uncommon...as a "driver" would sometimes push a bit of hardware "over the edge" - as it were...
<skapa> its trying to remove something on a hard drive that is already unmounted (usb disk)
<YankDownUnder> skapa "sudo killall -9 nameofprocess" ?
<tomreyn> !sysrq | skapa
<ubottu> skapa: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, improbably isn't the same as impossible.  k, if I can get around this by renaming the nic for now, that'll solve the immediate issue.
<YankDownUnder> tomreyn: Um...he's not onsite...and no one is ON site to hard-reset the machine... :)
<tomreyn> skapa: what ubottu just told you only works on the pysical terminal / a serial console. but you you can also issue sysrq's by piping them into sysrq-trigger
<YankDownUnder> skapa: Have you tried to unmount whatever the device is forcefully? (also, you can use "lsof" to see what's going on...hmm?)
<skapa> YankDownUnder:  yes, its already unmounted
<craysiii> so i ran apt-get upgrade in recovery mode, and im hanging on "Installing new version of config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.snapd.snap-confine.real ..."
<YankDownUnder> skapa: As tomreyn just said: " but you you can also issue sysrq's by piping them into sysrq-trigger"
<skapa> YankDownUnder: how would i do that?
<YankDownUnder> skapa: https://major.io/2009/01/29/linux-emergency-reboot-or-shutdown-with-magic-commands/comment-page-1/
<Unline> .
<alk_> ChaiTRex: sry, one more thing. i got 'Force UEFI installation?' step. Will continuing in UEFI effect D:?
<ChaiTRex> alk_: Do you have two hard drives or just one?
<skapa> YankDownUnder: got disconnected, hopefuly that was a reboot >.< pray now it doesnt hang...
<YankDownUnder> skapa: Cross your fingers, mate. You *may* have saved the day, eh? :)
<skapa> YankDownUnder: hope so otherwise i will have alot of angry people in the morning
<alk_> <ChaiTRek>: one
<YankDownUnder> skapa: I'm already in the future. I don't foresee angry people attacking you with big sticks and staplers.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: OK. Do you know if your system is BIOS or UEFI?
<alk_> ChaiTRex: Win is installed using 'BIOS compatibillity mode'.
<ChaiTRex> alk_: In that case, choose BIOS instead of UEFI. It won't affect D:.
<skapa> YankDownUnder: solid work mate, it rebooted!
<skapa> Thanks to all that helped, really!
<YankDownUnder> skapa: Good on ya, mate. You're buying the donuts.
<skapa> YankDownUnder: just give us the link haha
<craysiii> on fresh 17.04, after install, i can log in to my account but as soon as i hit enter the screen goes black and mouse becomes unresponsive, after a minute or so screen goes gray (gnome background) but desktop remains unresponsive until forced reboot
<craysiii> ubuntu gnome 17.04
<YankDownUnder> skapa: As is with karma - make absolutely sure you do something nice for someone today - preferably a stranger.
<skapa> \o7
<kostkon> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<claudio-tux> hi
<rizonz> hi guys
<rizonz> is there a perl 5.24 version for xenial to find ?
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, Thanks.  renaming nics and swapping things around solved my problem.
<kostkon> !info perl xenial
<ubottu> perl (source: perl): Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.22.1-9 (xenial), package size 231 kB, installed size 669 kB
<claudio-tux> 280/5000
<claudio-tux> good evening
<claudio-tux> People, a good day delay in the game Amnesia in Ubuntu Software Center
<claudio-tux> I'm trying to find the option to reinstall antesores, but it does not work
<claudio-tux> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04
<claudio-tux> Already installing the ubuntu program center
<ONY> hello everyone
<claudio-tux> I do not even play the game.
<claudio-tux> Did I lose my money?
<rizonz> kostkon: I know that version but I need something newer
<Sparrow__> what are you trying to install
<rizonz> Sparrow__: I need newer perl-modules without updating them with cpan
<YankDownUnder> izzyb: Did you pat yerself on the back yet?
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Have you tried "recovery" ; see what happens ?
<craysiii> Bashing-om yes i run into a whole host of other issues
<craysiii> going to just try 16.04
<izzyb> YankDownUnder, yeah. thanks for letting me bounce the symptoms off you
<Bashing-om> craysiii: K' I just got back to the keyboard - have not read the back log :)
<craysiii> ah, i see
<kostkon> rizonz, it's not in updates or backports. so only option left is to find a ppa that offers the version of perl you're looking for. Be aware that probably some components of Ubuntu are written in perl so you may break your system if you upgrade it
<rizonz> kostkon: yeah true the issue is I need newer modules for assp
<craysiii> well, i went into recovery mode, couldnt get apt to run because of dns, edited /etc/resolv.conf and got tht working, but then when i did an apt upgrade i got hung on two different steps, one which eventually timed out but the other, which i stated above, persisted
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Many times in sych a situation we find it is a graphic's driver issue .
<rizonz> I can update with cpan for the use itself but I want to install using packages
<craysiii> thats what im thinking, which is why i booted into user mode, but i am afraid to try to install the nvidia driver if i can't even successfully upgrade
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Wise on your part . Get the system fully updated . - what ever that might take - . then we see .
<rizonz> kostkon: I assume most things are backwards compatible
<craysiii> yes Bashing-om i get stuck with snapd. i booted into recovery again, tried apt update, told me to run dpkg --configure -a, did so but its hanging on "setting up snapd"
<Bashing-om> craysiii: K; pastebin - sudo apt update - . so I see in context . then see where we go .
<channey>  I am getting frustrated with this issue. I am using xset +dpms; xset s off dpms 120 120 120 in .xinitrc and after booting, it turns off screen for few times then it doesnt work anymore until a next reboot. Can anyone please please help me figure this out?
<craysiii> do you mean upgrade?
<YankDownUnder> craysiii: Just merely the output of the "sudo apt-get update" => so that Bashing-om can see what's going on...
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: :) always glad to have you at my back .
<YankDownUnder> Trying to be "mindful" and aware...(trying...emphasis on trying)... ;)
<channey> anyone?
<YankDownUnder> channey: Right...here's the initial question - why are you doing that in the first place? What is the underlying issue that you're trying to resolve?
<kostkon> rizonz, I guess they are, but you have yet to find a ppa or some other source that offers 5.24 for xenial
<craysiii> https://pastebin.com/S1dVZwx9
<rizonz> kostkon: found one :)
<craysiii> i did not mean to question you, just reaffirm what you want so i don't give you the wrong thing :)
<kostkon> rizonz, that was fast :)
<rizonz> kostkon: I'm Buzz Lightyear baby, pop on!
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Data base sync is consistent . and yeah ya guessed it . next show us ' sudo apt upgrade ' .
<craysiii> ok well i typed that out by hand.. any hint on how i can get it to pastebin from recovery mode?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | craysiii
<ubottu> craysiii: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> ..thats if you got networking
<kankusht> good evening
<tomreyn> (or capture output to a file and upload it later or from a different computer)
<Bashing-om> craysiii: ouch ! run as ' sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . The result is a URL back in terminal. Pass that link back here .
<kankusht> I have a question
<tomreyn> hi kankusht
<tomreyn> !ask | kankusht
<ubottu> kankusht: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<craysiii> thank you bashing-om and tomreyn, i couldn't install pastebinit because of the aformentioned issue, i will try the other one
<kankusht> is it possible to update libreoffice by adding the PPA and then executing the apt-get update and upgrade?
<Bashing-om> craysiii: From recovery you might have to "enable networking " .. hummm .
<craysiii> i did make sure to enable networking and edit resolv.conf
<craysiii> thank you though for consideration
<tomreyn> kankusht: if there's a PPA you trust that provides newer versions which are compatible to your ubuntu releases, yes
<kankusht> understood, thank you very much
<kostkon> kankusht, there is also a snap version. It should be in Ubuntu Software.
<tomreyn> kankusht: why do you need a newer version, if i may ask?
<YankDownUnder> craysiii: Have you tried: sudo apt-get -f install ===> yet?
<kankusht> well, the new version looks awesome in compare to the one I have :)
<kostkon> kankusht, which ubuntu release are you on
<kankusht> I'm still using version 4.2
<tomreyn> ubuntu 4.2? i don't think this ever existed
<kankusht> well, I have it
<tomreyn> are you mixing up ubuntu release and libreoffice release?
<tomreyn> type this in a temrinal: lsb_release -d
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu 4.10 was "Warty Warthog"....er....
<kankusht> no, that is the version that comes by default with mu OS
<kankusht> awesome a new command :D
<kankusht> ubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> kankusht: So your ubuntu release version is 14.04. is there no other number behind the 14.04 ?
<tomreyn> do you not install updates?
<kankusht> yes, 14.04.5
<tomreyn> i see
<kankusht> yes, I usually install updates
<kankusht> but no from the terminal
<YankDownUnder> I'm envious of the .5 bit...
<tomreyn> so, how you upgrade your ubuntu release and thus get a newer libreoffice version, too?
<kankusht> I use the software updater
<tomreyn> *how about
<kubunted> how do i read files on windows partition? in dolphin it shows only NTUSER.DAT* files and folders but not contents of the latter...wtf?
<kankusht> I thought to do that, but it's the right time yet
<kankusht> for me
<tomreyn> kubunted: maybe you're using file / full disk encryption on windows?
<kankusht> this is the complete version: 4.2.8.2
<craysiii> http://termbin.com/xr0a
<craysiii> hanging here
<kubunted> also related , some files on a FAT32 usb flashdrive don't write to another exfat drive ( exfat utils installed) , e.g. *.html and related folders, while others transfer fine such as *.pdf , videos pix etc.... how to solve?
<kubunted> tomreyn: no encryption on the windows partition
<kubunted> weird
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Not to ne hard to get along with / up until " Setting up snapd (2.24.1+17.04) ..." looked doable .. need to see all that output to know what is not going on .
<Bashing-om> ne/be*
<tomreyn> kankusht: you could try this PPA, but as the description states, these can be unstable and stuff can break: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<tomreyn> kankusht: so the ubuntu upgrade is most likely a better solution
<craysiii> unfortunately there isnt any output after that, it just hangs indefinitely, and that output was the result of booting straight into recovery mode, adding dns via resolv.conf, then running the command you gave me
<kankusht> tomreyn: I'll give it a try thank you very much again
<tomreyn> kubunted: sorry, i don't know then. i luckily don't need to deal with windows much.
<craysiii> even trying to run apt-get upgrade now results in "could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock ..."
<tomreyn> kankusht: welcome
<YankDownUnder> craysiii: That means that there is a background update check in progress...."update-xapi" -> which you could "kill" -> and then try to force an update
<kubunted> is there a linux distro that works out of the box? I've been fedored already with a disfunctional distro now kubunted
<Sparrow__> craysiii, do you have a second package manager open?
<MarioMey> Hi, there. Does anybody have 70-nautilus-scripts, from Gnome-Look? The file is not any more in Dropbox account...
<YankDownUnder> "Dysfunctional" meaning it won't read a Windows partition? Hmm...
<Sparrow__> kubunted, download several and run them virtual or live until you find one you like.  see distrowatch
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Yukkie poo . Ho kay / Let's try 'ctl+c' to end the process .. and as we have "packages have been kept back" try: ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' . ( ping -c3 ubuntu.com returms positive ? )
<kubunted> Sparrow__:  the more obscure are even worse...tired of trying
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: Have you considered that the "mount" issues are part of the ntfs-3g set of file system drivers and looked into exactly how/why the "Windows mount" is not working? (KDE+Dolphin aside)
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: nope, that's why i ask
<craysiii> Bashing-om ping is good. i used control-c and killed the pid of the snapd process, still though when i try to apt-get full-upgrade i get http://termbin.com/ogaw
<craysiii> i tried to kill the existing processes for apt-get that remain but they will not die
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: There's a great place to start looking...and by default, if a "Windows" partition is in "fast shutdown" mode, it might not even BE recognised or read or read entirely...
<Sparrow__> craysiii, do you have a second package manager open?
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: fast shutdown as "restart"? it's indeed in that mode prior to booting kubuntu as recommended ...but the folders and some files are showing, where are the rest?
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: It's recommended that MS Windows (insert version here) is in "fast shut down" mode prior to using KUbuntu? Sorry...I find that a bit absurd...becuase it effectively causes ntfs-3g to "spit the dummy" and think that the drive is in "hibernation"....
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Well. we find the process and try and gracefully terminate it ' ps -e | grep apt ' .
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: I believe the process is going to be something like "xapian-update-xapi" or similar...
<al2o3-cr> use pgrep
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: ok, but would kubuntu boot at all after other than the "restart" mode? i've been lead to believe it can't even boot otherwise
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: As I play catchup here . We find it and terminate - one way or another ... huh ?
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: That's the first time I've heard that...in like, er, what, 20+ years...hmm...
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om: "Surveil. Locate. Target. Eliminate."
<craysiii> well i rebooted again, ran apt-get full-upgrade, it installed those packages, and of course, gets stuck on "Setting up snapd"
<kubunted> ok, i'll try the other modes, but why does it see some files and folders but not the rest? weird
<kubunted> and what about not writing *.html files to an exfat flashdrive while other files write fine
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: In "Windows" (assuming 10?) you need to disable the "fast shutdown/fast startup" - it's a hybrid "hibernation" that causes ntfs-3g to lock the partition.
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: where is the disabling , in bios or windows settings?
<Sparrow__> disable fastboot
<ChaiTRex> kubunted: That's in Windows' settings.
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: It's in Windows. Power management. It can also be turned off via the "cmd prompt" or "power shell" with: powercfg -h:off
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: and what about not writing *.html files to an exfat flashdrive while other files write fine
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: That is something I'm not aware of - but that might be something to ask in #kubuntu - as it could possibly be something with "Dolphin"...I'm assuming you've already "Googled" for this, hmm?
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: right now kubuntu is _installed_ on a flash drive because it could not install side by side with windows ( following the instructions exactly) -  reports the intended partition as unawailable or so (i can't recall exact) and there seem to be no answer on the web
<Bashing-om> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1+17.04 (zesty), package size 5987 kB, installed size 29296 kB
<craysiii> yeah i just removed snapd lol.
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: You weren't able to resize or do anything with the partition because it's locked, bro. Windows - in "hibernation" or "fast shutdown" - would stop that from happening.
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Might be good . on zesty I do not know . we good now to see about a graphic's driver ?
<kubunted> YankDownUnder:  that's the exact instructions - to install after "restart" ( and I've tried the "shutdown") because exactly they say of the type of the windows hibernation issues you describe
<Bashing-om> craysiii: Should be all right to do without snapd:  "Priority: optional" per apt show .
<kubunted> and the windows partition is shrunk as instructed too
<craysiii> installing driver now, will let you know how it goes
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: Fine fine fine. Whatever. I'm left to ponder on what exactly you read, how exactly you interpretted it (or over-interpretted it) and how it was carried out. Either which, it's all something to digest, isn't it...
<craysiii> dont know why i didnt think to remove it earlier lol
<craysiii> (snapd)
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: gotta have an iron stomack...i'm ready to puke or blast from the other end
<Bashing-om> Well as "optional" we can always put it back at a later time if we want .
<craysiii> im wondering if snapd was what was hanging my system, and not the drivers..
#ubuntu 2017-05-02
<kubunted> weird, never had such problems with other distros and windows7 , but this win10 is weird and kubuntu seems too
<kostkon> craysiii, doubt it
<craysiii> well now is the moment of truth
<CryptoSiD> Hi guys i made an error and copied a file into /dev/null and i keep receiving a mail with this: /usr/share/sendmail/sendmail: 428: /lib/lsb/init-functions: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<CryptoSiD> how can i fix this?
<craysiii> yay im in the DE :D
<kostkon> craysiii, mission accomplished
<CryptoSiD> rm -f /dev/null; mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3 , i think that'll do the trick, that one didn't work udevadm trigger --sysname-match=null
<Bashing-om> !yay | craysiii
<ubottu> craysiii: Glad you made it! :-)
<craysiii> now lets see if my 2nd monitor freaks it out
<cdrkeen> hello was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm setting up vsftpd and i have it working so far, but I want to be able to have my friend to access the same folders that i am able to with read and write permissions. How do i go about this? do i chmod the folder 777?
<wiggmpk> How do I get back the use of typing a tilde in the terminal? I upgraded from 16.04.2 --> 17.04 and I can't type a tilde, it's really annoying
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: When I'm confronted with ANY Windows 10 issues - here - in "plying my trade" and making money, the FIRST thing I do is to turn off - OFF - the "fastboot" "fast shutdown" and anything at all to do with hibernation. Why? Because the disk cannot be checked or fixed otherwise. Very "lovely" that MS has done this...all in the hopes that it will "make it appear that Windows boots faster"...hmmm...
<Bruda> cdrkeen: if you guys are in the same group (like 'users') you can set group permissions that allow group members read n write.
<kubunted> YankDownUnder: that's exactly what the instructions say , except that the "shutdown" is the fast boot and "restart" is the recommended prior to install...but neither works
<kubunted> ok, i guess will have to deal with it later...gotta run..thanx for help
<cdrkeen> Bruda: so if i create a group called "vip" then do chown vip:vip /home/public it should work?
<YankDownUnder> kubunted: Well I'm thankful I don't follow "those" instructions when I do Ubuntu installs here or onsite...I prefer K.I.S.S. and go with what works. No deviation.
<Bruda> cdrkeen: more like username:vip not vip:vip. because there's no user named vip. But yea basically.
<cdrkeen> ty sir
<tomreyn> cdrkeen: you'll also ensure they use proper umasks
<tomreyn> *also want to
<xiusfist> I have had ubuntu for about a week and it seems that most soultions involve using the terminal. When receiving help from people on the internet, how can I make sure that that "help" isnt malicious and will destroy my computer or something?
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: Trust. You're inherently in an Ubuntu officially sanctioned support channel.
<Bruda> xiusfist: typically the software available by default on a system isn't malicious. But if someone recognizes malicious intent in a chat they will typically speak up.
<Bashing-om> xiusfist: There is always that 10%, we watch !
<xiusfist> xiusfist: you are watching me 10% of the time?
<wudo_honour> how to use execve to call shell'  I mean I don't know much about the argument of execve.
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: We're looking through your webcam at you right now.
<xiusfist> fucking great
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: :)
<cdrkeen> sweet it works ty all
<Bruda> xiusfist: wow put some clothes on you freak :P
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: OMG what's the hamster for?
<YankDownUnder> :)
<Bruda> lol
<cdrkeen> some body has been watching too much Rick and Morty :)
<bazhang> !ot | bruda YankDownUnder
<ubottu> bruda YankDownUnder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<unixpro1970> More like Will and Grace!
<bazhang> lets cut the chatter please
<xiusfist> no but for real what commands should I look out for if I see them in the wild?
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: Outside of proper support channels...be wary and suspicious...strewth, that...and never give out ID credentials.
<blackflow> xiusfist: for every new command someone gives you, read the manpage of it.
<blackflow> never blindly copy paste commands into the terminal
<sirru5h> Hello everyone
<Bashing-om> xiusfist: ^ +10 . Learn the manual . in terminal ' man man ' . (' q' to quit )
<xiusfist> how do I invert 2 finger scrolling? I looked in the mouse settings but the option was not there.
<kantlivelong> is there any backport for 14.04 that support lvm2 cache?
<YankDownUnder> xiusfist: That might be something to muck around with in your actual ~/.Xmodmap configuration...I had to do it to initially get "natural scrolling" with my mouse (like a Mac)
<blackflow> I think I saw it in that tweak tool thingy... whatsitcalled....
<blackflow> the tool with which you tweak various unity and gnome params...
<YankDownUnder> "mousetweaks"?
<kantlivelong> think i found one
<kantlivelong> https://launchpad.net/~sbv/+archive/ubuntu/lvm-backports
<YankDownUnder> Or "gnome-tweak-tool"?
<blackflow> I think it was the gnome-tweak-tool
<blackflow> basically lets you select what is scrolled - content or view of it
<swampfox> im running 16.04 lts and had to reinstall. i had something on the top bar where i could click on it and open different apps. can someone remind me of the name?
<blackflow> kantlivelong: random PPA with package apparently never updated in two years...  yeah, no.
<kantlivelong> blackflow: i mean its for 14.04....
<blackflow> kantlivelong: it's a random user's PPA
<kostkon> swampfox, classic menu indicator?
<kantlivelong> i mean i could prol update to 16.04..
<swampfox> maybe, im going to look right now. thanks
<kostkon> swampfox, you asked the same question like 2 days ago
<swampfox> no one answered
<blackflow> kantlivelong: perhaps you should if you want those new features. it's not just lvm, you need kernel support, dm-cache, etc... probably an avalanche of updates for 14.04.
<kostkon> swampfox, I did
<kenrin> The start menu ?
<swampfox> sorry maybe i missed it
<kostkon> swampfox, that looks like the case
<kantlivelong> may as well i guess
<blackflow> kantlivelong: just remember, it's systemd.
<kantlivelong> blackflow: yeah nothing that would be affected minus backup software prol
<swampfox> yes that was it thank you kostkon, sorry i missed your answer before
<kantlivelong> its just a home lab kvm box
<kostkon> swampfox, no bad feelings. have a nice day
<blackflow> kantlivelong: unless you handle services and daemons, you probably won't notice the difference :)
<kantlivelong> blackflow: im familiar with systemd <3
<blackflow> oh cool
<kantlivelong> just lazy
<jmoiron> my homedir is in /mnt;  i'm tryung to run something installed from a snap, but apparmor is denying it access;  can provide log from dmesg.  i've tried to give it access but i'm having trouble
<jmoiron> deying it access to my homedir because it's on /mnt/ and there is some kind of sandboxing preventing it
<jmoiron> denying*
<Grorco1> Hi I'm attempting to use genoils ethminer and am having issues with it freezing up my computer. I'm not sure if this is an issue with the driver, kernal or what can anyone help me narrow down what the exact issue is?
<orlock> Freezes up the whole computer?
<orlock> Grorco1: whhats the source of the software?
<Grorco1> orlock, yes it shows the opencl loading to exactly 97% then completely freezes
<orlock> Grorco1: mouse locks up?
<Grorco1> orlock, I don't actually have a mouse lol
<orlock> SO running from console?
<Grorco1> orlock, lost mine haven't gotten around to getting a new one. Only using this for the miner so wasn't that worried about it
<Grorco1> orlock, from a terminal yes
<orlock> Grorco1: when you say completely freezes, do you mean the program or the whole computer?
<Grorco1> orlock, the whole computer, have to hard shutdown
<orlock> does Ctrl-Alt-f1 work?
<Grorco1> orlock, not once it freezes
<orlock> Weird, what user does it run as?
<Grorco1> orlock, actually let me double check
<orlock> Grorco1: i'd probably look at strace at this point, it's not going to fix it but it might provide more insight into what causes the lockup
<orlock> Grorco1: strace -f ethminer > ethminer_strace.out
<orlock> then after it crashes and you reboot, have a look in ethminer_strace.out
<Grorco1> orlock, should I output strace to a file? I've never actually used it.
<orlock> Grorco1: Yup, it's pretty much required, too much crap othrwise
<orlock> Grorco1:  And the output may not give you anything usefull, but at least you can see the system calls that it made before everything locked up
<dray> Hello
<orlock> Grorco1: honestly, it's one of my last straw/unfamiliar software debugging methods, usually i'd look at debugging output or logs from the program first
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<Grorco1> orlock, this is a ton of crap to look through, not sure where to start
<bazhang> Grorco1, where is this ethermin installed from
<orlock> Grorco1: yeah it is - and generally start at the end, as thats where things broke
<Grorco1> bazhang, https://github.com/ethereum/cpp-ethereum/
<bazhang> Grorco1, which nvidia card, how many cuda core
<Grorco1> bazhang, amd rx 480 8gb
<bazhang> Grorco1, cuda cores
<Grorco1> bazhang, I don't know, I thought amd just used opencl
<bazhang> Grorco1, ether mining needs those, and as far as the 3rd party software, you need to contact that packager
<bumblefuzz> I've followed all the internet instructions I can find...
<bumblefuzz> I can't get my new gpu installed
<bazhang> Grorco1, it's typically for nvidia cards and cuda
<bumblefuzz> ...or recognized
<bumblefuzz> I can pastebinit anything need to help diagnose the issue
<Juzagolo> [global] freenode oper grumble has been compromised, please come to #freenode for help immediately. linuxthefish harveycabaguio Stinky-Feet VDatta rcampbel3 tami CodeMouse92__ `Cam Grorco1 fatalhalt xangua butterthebuddha hwang4 pauljw Stanley00 jmoiron uhhf fossvbn DzAirmaX noah drhe|skt junktext_ johefernan Wulf niemalsnever_ doc|work_ gavin_ genericuser123 np31o0 mizu_no_oto Juzagolo narinder Tristam jje sudefed55 antimist Basketball fsi-mtakahas br34l _
<Juzagolo> [global] freenode oper grumble has been compromised, please come to #freenode for help immediately. andyhuzhill implite texla yinflying2016 killer__ _MyStartx_ isaac_ ilfantomas
<doc|work_> some things never change
<Basketball> Drone`, do i need to go to freenode
<bazhang> Grorco1, so contact the package maintainer and see if they support such an old amd card, or if it's nvidia and cuda only
<Grorco1> orlock, it looks like I'm missing a few files
<bumblefuzz> I swear I can't come up with a reason why this shouldn't work
<bumblefuzz> I've installed all sets of drivers
<bumblefuzz> the ADL, the SDK
<Grorco1> bazhang, the card is brand new, and it is supported
<orlock> Grorco1: Your probably just seeing it try to find a file looking through all the paths it has set and not finding it a bunch of times until it does
<bumblefuzz> everything... I can't get ubuntu trecognize my card
<orlock> Grorco1: but yeah, supporting non-ubuntu software that interfaces with hardware is really tricky, hassle the maintainers
<bazhang> the rx 480? thats amd , Grorco1 does it even have cuda, please ask for support of that support in the proper venue
<bazhang> of that software rather
<Grorco1> bazhang, I keep telling you I don't need cuda support, you only need that for the nvida drivers. They got support AFTER amd
<bazhang> Grorco1, this is not an ubuntu issue
<Grorco1> bazhang, the software is written for amd, with patched in cuda support later on
<bazhang> Grorco1, contact the packager for support
<Grorco1> bazhang, I think the problem maybe related to the amd driver rather than genoil
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Remind me once more. what card and what release ? Be aware I too instaled a new nVidia card that in 14.04 has no native support . // When you boot in 'text' mode, does the kernel advise of the issue ?
<Grorco1> bazhang, especially since it keeps looking for amdocl64 and can't find it..
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om the kernel doesn't not advise
<bumblefuzz> I'm running ubuntu mate 16.04.2
<bumblefuzz> trying to install an AMD RX580
<Grorco1> bumblefuzz, did you look at the amdgpu-pro driver?
<bumblefuzz> yep
<bumblefuzz> it' installed
<bumblefuzz> as well as the open source
<bumblefuzz> I've installed everything at this point
<bumblefuzz> lspci can see the device
<bumblefuzz> but it only tells you AMD and the device number
<bumblefuzz> lsmod indicates amdgpu
<bumblefuzz> but the system still says it doesn't 'see' any video cards
<bumblefuzz> via lshw, or whatever
<zeebok> bumblefuzz, are you running the newest Mesa driver? The ones that come with Ubuntu I don't believe have been updated to a version that supports it
<bumblefuzz> I'm not sure
<zeebok> I can't speak for the 580, but I run a 480 and I basically need to grab the stable Mesa PPA in order for it to really work well
<bumblefuzz> well, let's give it a try
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Maybe needed os the 4.11 kernel ?/ : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=radeon-rx580-linux&num=2 . For Phoronix that card worked out of the box .
<bumblefuzz> out of the box?
<bumblefuzz> wait, so I can do a fresh install and just upgrade the kernel and be fine
<bumblefuzz> ??
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Yeah, no issues and no configuration required .
<bumblefuzz> ok ok ok... point me to how to properly upgrade the kernel and I'm just going to wipe and reinstall
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: That RX 580 card has not to this time made it to the supported card lists that I have seen.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.20.22 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: ^^ do not know that even 17.04 will support that card . suggest ya fire up a live environment of 17.04 and test to see .
<crazyhorse18> what's something that can show me disk usage ?
<crazyhorse18> i.e. a breakdown of what is using what
<crazyhorse18> like tree structure
<th0r> crazyhorse18, du?
<crazyhorse18> ah yep :)
<crazyhorse18> thanks
<Bashing-om> !info ncdu xenial | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<mrck10> hey
<sparrowsword> how do I ssh into a VM (oracle vm virtualbox) running ubuntu?
<mrck10> idk
<Wulf> sparrowsword: by using ssh
<xXEoflaOEXx> I was trying to get Kubuntu 14.04 working to install it on my hard drive but when I tried to do so, I put my USB drive, and booted from it. when I leave, I got a kernel panic! Saying VFS unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0)!
<Wulf> sparrowsword: ip address, username, etc. may vary
<syntaks> 'evening folks
<syntaks> i've come across a strange issue with 17.04 but i don't believe it's specific to this release
<syntaks> upon reboot, it attempts to load up lightdm, but instead after a few flashes on the screen a blinking underscore
<syntaks> it was just fine prior, but i had removed a package which had a chain reaction and removed a few others
<syntaks> i tried to catch which were removed but it was too quick
<cfhowlett> prior to ... ?
<syntaks> prior to removing protobuf and protoc
<syntaks> it included a few other packages in the process
<syntaks> i noticed for example trying to bring up even sound settings in X after that or literally anything that wasn't already spawned wouldn't come up
<syntaks> i rebooted thinking something was just wonky due to this being a dev release
<syntaks> so i'm in live mode right now
<syntaks> grub's being particular and won't bring up a boot menu either
<syntaks> was hoping someone might have run into this before :)
<xXEoflaOEXx> I was trying to get Kubuntu 14.04 working but when I booted from my USB, I got a kernel panic instead of actually starting the installation. "Kernel Panic: Not syncing - VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)." It appeared that the hash that I downloaded is 1bcf80b32a3978107590271f8c9170fdf3b28c71 when it's supposed to be exact hash as the website says. I know that the download is bad.
<Mavericks> what's the nouveau is it some unstable beta package or something  ? https://askubuntu.com/a/821604/596613
<Mavericks> hello
<Mavericks> there seem to be many issues with nouveau as can be seen here https://askubuntu.com/search?q=Nouveau
<Mavericks> would someone recommend installing this ?
<Mavericks> at this point ?
<cfhowlett> xXEoflaOEXx, noveau is  a graphics driver.  boot through nomodeset for now
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xXEoflaOEXx> cfhowlett, ok. I am gonna do it to see if this occurs. I am using Radeon 9200 Series by the way.
<eelstrebor> does anyone know how to use hplip manager to print odd pages only? (without specifying every odd number)
<cfhowlett> xXEoflaOEXx, sorry, got my eyes crossed.  meant the nomodeset advice for Mavericks
<Mavericks> cfhowlett: don't see that issue anymore. has anyone had success launching gui app from ubuntu image on docker hosted on WIndows 10/enterprise ?
<Mavericks> *ubuntu16.04
<xXEoflaOEXx> cfhowlett, I booted thorugh nomodeset and it still gives me that kernel panic despite that it had the X through nomodeset.
<star_gazer21> I was reading up on the "source" command and I learned that it's used to execute the contents of the file in the same shell. I'm a little confused here. When I try to run a c++ file, on a shell I don't really have to "source" it, just compile it (with g++) and execute it (a.out). How does source come into the picture here?
<star_gazer21> Am I fundamentally misunderstanding something?
<orlock> star_gazer21: yeah
<orlock> it's for shell commands
<orlock> you are talking about taking soruce code and compiling it to a binary
<syntaks> fixed
<syntaks> i knew it was protobufs
<syntaks> for anyone else that might have that issue
<syntaks> just boot into live, chroot your root partition
<syntaks> edit /etc/resolv.conf
<star_gazer21> orlock Oh, I understand now, thanks for the feedback! What would the simplest application of the source command look like?
<syntaks> fix-missing and reinstall packages that were removed prior to the last known working config
<orlock> star_gazer21: a file with a single command in it?
<orlock> and you would then type source filename_with_single_command
<orlock> star_gazer21: honestly - never used it "manually" in over 20 years
<orlock> star_gazer21: i just make shell cripts which are essentially the same thing
<orlock> except the shell scripts are executables with the shell mentioned at the start
<star_gazer21> orlock cool, thanks! I'm just wondering what type of files does source actually work on? Definitely not C++ files...
<orlock> star_gazer21: from what i can tell, it's just a list of commands you would otherwise type into the shell
<orlock> not source
<orlock> star_gazer21: easy to test. Make a text file, and put some commands in, one on each line
<star_gazer21> star_gazer21: Oh, that makes sense. So if I have a file that has, say "ls" followed by "cd dr", and if I source that file, those commands will be executed? (I'm going to try that out right now but I have a feeling I'm misunderstadndng something)
<orlock> some examples: uname -a   df -h   ls -al /etc/
<orlock> thats three seperate shell commands, put them into a text file, one on each line and then type "source my_textfile_name
<orlock> and it will run each of them the same as if you had just done the following
<orlock> uname -a ; df -h ; ls -al /etc
<star_gazer21> awesome, thanks so much orlock!
<linux> hello
<linux> you ren zai ma?
<lotuspsychje> !english | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<linux_> hello
<linux> hhh
<linux> 123
<orlock> abc
<linux_> defg
<linux> hijklmn
<ehmk> op
<linux_> q
<linux_> rsg
<linux> rstuvwxyz
<linux_> good
<linux_> 123
<lotuspsychje> linux_ orlock stop that please, this is ubuntu support channel
<Hejkki> jasådet
<samoak> i've recently got Lenovo Thinkpad E470. installed CentOS 7.3 on the same. my sound driver isn't working. i want to try with latested ubuntu release. does anyone know if latest ubuntu release has supporting drivers for Lenovo Thinkpad E470 ?
<YankDownUnder> samoak: Find out the hardware specs and you'll be able to look through the wiki/forums to see if there's a match. That being said, you can always merely create a bootable USB and find out "live"...hmm?
<samoak> YankDownUnder: indeed.
<lotuspsychje> samoak: another good idea would be choosing an LTS release as most machines react a more stable way on it
<lotuspsychje> samoak: for newer hardware non-lts can also help in some cases
<Umeaboy> Anyone getting a hash error when updating?
<Umeaboy> https://pastebin.ca/3805983
<samoak> lotuspsychje: k, thank you very much.
<Umeaboy> I ran sudo dkpg --configure -a and nothing had to be fixed.
<samoak> lotuspsychje: i think Thinkpad E470 is around for a long time now.
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: we dont support external ppa's here mate
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy: I don't smoke hash, so I don't get errors.
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: The PPA is not the problem.
<Umeaboy> That works fine.
<samoak> lotuspsychje: CentOS has always been a favourite OS for me. but i think i'll've to change to debian/ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Error:7 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-updates/main amd64 DEP-11 Metadata
<Umeaboy> See?
<Umeaboy> samoak: Ever tried Mageia? :)
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy: I was a Mandrake op for years...until, well, it wasn't...so it's still basically the same (from an objective point of view)
<samoak> Umeaboy: no, never heard of it either. sorry.
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: Yeah. Still stable and less flashy. :)
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy: Have you tried "purging" the PPA's and the re-adding the PPA's?
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: Nope.
<Umeaboy> samoak: Check distrowatch.com :)
<samoak> Umeaboy: sure. :)
<f1nch_> Manjaro? =P
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: The PPA isn't the problem.
<Umeaboy> I told you.
<Umeaboy> I still get that error when updating without it.
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy: So, then you DID purge the PPA's and then re-added them, yes?
<Umeaboy> What's the easiest way to regenerate the standard list of repos for Ubuntu after you've deleted them?
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy: Snag the /etc/apt/sources.list from the ISO or from a liveUSB...or snag it from online...
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Also : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ <-Ubuntu Sources.List Generator
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: I used System settings->Program & updates
<Umeaboy> YankDownUnder: Issue still remains even thou I regenerated the list.
<YankDownUnder> Umeaboy: What's the output look like? (Pastebinit)
<Umeaboy> Hold on........... Gotta reboot.
<nexace> Windows 10 did an update today and completely jacked up my grub. Upon boot I get the grub rescue prompt, however nothing I've tried through google research is working to fix. I am currently in a live ubuntu boot, can anyone please assist?
<Bashing-om> !grub | nexace
<ubottu> nexace: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<YankDownUnder> nexace: There's also: http://www.legendiary.at/2016/01/04/windows-10-update-changes-partition-table-and-breaks-grub/
<nexace> yep tried both of those
<nexace> hmm an interesting deviation though with the /grub2
<nexace> i
<nexace> i'll try it
<Bruda> You can boot your Ubuntu installation from the live CD. Just use the grub console. Figure out which device has your ubuntu /boot dir then use the console 'configfile' command. From there you can boot Ubuntu and install grub again.
<amiiboh> Hrm, there's something in my system tray that has no icon and nothing in it when I pop it open.
<amiiboh> Any way to find out what it is so I can kill it or make it go away?
<nexace> My grub is messed up after Windows 10 update. On boot I only get grub rescue menu. My linux partition is /dev/sda4 but it won't let me mount it saying its wrong fs type. I checked the windows parition /dev/sda2 and all of the files are still there.
<nexace> How can I fix this boot issue? boot-repair is not working either
<YankDownUnder> nexace: Everything we gave you earlier has not worked?
<nexace> no sir
<nexace> tried it all multiple times
 * YankDownUnder shrugs
<YankDownUnder> Sorry bro...not a Windows fan/fanatic...especially NOT Win10...
<nexace> I'm trying to reinstall grub2 manually but I can't get /dev/sda4 to mount
<YankDownUnder> nexace: In Windows - did you turn off hibernation and "fastboot/fast shutdown"?
<nexace> should the linux partition have the "boot" flag in gparted?
<lotuspsychje> amiiboh: imgur.com what you mean?
<nexace> YankDownUnder: no... the update did an automatic reboot and after that it broke
<YankDownUnder> nexace: Suggestion: do that. Turn off hibernation and disable "fastboot/fast shutdown" - reboot Windows, then re-start your work on grub/linux
<nexace> in bios?
<nexace> i cant boot into windows
<nexace> i cant boot into anything other than live ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> nexace: In Windows. The settings in Windows - for power...you can also do it from the "powershell" or "cmd" prompt.
<nexace> YankDownUnder: im stuck, i cant boot into anything. only the live ubuntu cd
<YankDownUnder> nexace: Obviously that's not cool. What's supposed to be on /dev/sda4? What kind of partition is that?
<nexace> i like 95% its an ext2, only other possibility is ext4
<nexace> my primary ubuntu partition
<Bashing-om> nexace: Before I go into this, how do you know that sda4 is your linux root partition ?
<YankDownUnder> nexace: Ah. Fair enough.
<nexace> /dev/sda4       1260347390 1465147391  204800002  97.7G  5 Extended
<nexace> /dev/sda5       1456764928 1465147391    8382464     4G 82 Linux swap / Solaris
<nexace> 1,2,and 3 all say NTFS and I can tell they are the windows partitions
<Bashing-om> nexace: Nope . and extended partition is a container to hild "logical" partitions . show us on a pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' .
<YankDownUnder> nexace: In saying that you're "trying" to mount /dev/sda4 - er, what happens? What errors are you getting...?
<YankDownUnder> "hild"?
<Bashing-om> hild/hold*
<YankDownUnder> Hehehhehehahaha
<YankDownUnder> Yersh...
<nexace> Bashing-om: https://paste2.org/YCChkPHW
<Monica_Heart> so lately my sounds stopped working after i unplugged my laptop from a lot of things and today i typed into the command line
<Monica_Heart> pacmd
<Monica_Heart> Welcome to PulseAudio 8.0! Use "help" for usage information.
<Monica_Heart> >>> list-sinks
<Monica_Heart> and it says
<Bashing-om> nexace: Nope. no linux partition exist any more . :(
<Monica_Heart> muted: yes
<nexace> sigh
<Monica_Heart> is there any way to unmute this? I tried amixer set Master on, amixer set Master unmute
<nick__> Has anyone ever limited a user's access to only use a certain network device before?  (e.g. tun0 ) ?
<nexace> Bashing-om: so best option is to just install ubuntu on that sda4 section and it should fix grub2 right?
<YankDownUnder> nexace: Keyword: *should*
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Is there a "mute" key on the laptop? Have you tried to hit that or the volume keys on the laptop?
<Bruda> If there's already an ubuntu installation it's not necessary to install again. Just to load it up and install grub. Maybe regenerate the config if the other OS's are not listed.
<nexace> Bruda: parted -l is apparently not showing the partition
<nexace> the blocked off section is still there though
<Bruda> nexace: you can check from the live grub console.
<nexace> through the lice cd?
<nexace> lvie
<nexace> live
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, yupp
<Bruda> yea load grub on the live cd. Enter console with '
<Bruda> c'
<Bruda> then type 'ls' command to see devices.
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Bruda> wait. Let me back up. I might be confused on what you are trying to do. Does Ubuntu boot?
<Bashing-om> nexace: well, in that extended partiton of 105GB minus the swap of 4292MB ; you can make up another logical partition . Now if you are certain that at one time there was a linux install .. testdisk "might" be able to recover it ( an image is highly recommneded ) .
<Monica_Heart> 16.04
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Unity desktop, or something else?
<Monica_Heart> something else
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Which "something else", hmm?
<Monica_Heart> I can try unity really quick though
<Monica_Heart> awesome wm
<Bruda> nexace: Did you say your windows update overwrote your grub? You are trying to fix it? Correct?
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: No...no need to switch desktops...just was wondering...
<nexace> Bruda: yes that is correct. everything worked fine, then windows 10 did an upadte and rebooted, then grub broke
<hateball> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bruda> Ok. Yea you can load the live cd grub. Then use grub console to boot Ubuntu
<nexace> thanks hateball but already tried that 6 times
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Since you've got a terminal open, can you type: sudo systemctl restart osspd ----> please?
<nexace> bruda: how do I get into the grub console from terminal?
<Bruda> nexace you hit 'c'.
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, it says the service was not found :o
<Bashing-om> Bruda: Your attention is invited to : https://paste2.org/YCChkPHW for nexace . No linux partition exist .
<nexace> bruda: when I reboot I get the grub-rescue prompt, not the normal grub prompt
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Right...hang on a tick...
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Can you type: sudo systemctl restart pulseaudio ---> please?
<Monica_Heart> yupp
<Bruda> Bashing-om: worth a shot to see if grub can find his linux partition. But I get what you are hinting at.
<Monica_Heart> can't find it :O
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Try: sudo service pulseaudio restart
<nexace> bruda: i am currently booted into the live ubuntu cd desktop. how do I access the grub menu?
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, negative
<Bashing-om> Bruda: I am always willing to be shown something new . I go into my lurk mode :)
<Bruda> nexace: if you are in the desktop you passed grub already actually.
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Hmm...so what exactly did you "unplug" - is the audio supposed to be going to external speakers, or to the speakers in the laptop...?
<nexace> but I booted from cd
<Bruda> right. But you booted the live environment. The grub console is in the bootloader.
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, it was going to the external speakers and then
<YankDownUnder> nexace: When you reboot, STOP before the "LiveCD" starts...THAT is the grub menu...
<Bruda> you boot the CD but before you boot the live Ubuntu you hit 'c' to get into grub console.
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: ...and then...?
<Monica_Heart> i unplugged it, but neither the speakers nor the built in laptop sound doesn't work
<Monica_Heart> anymroe
<nexace> sigh we are all over the place
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Fair enough.
<nexace> ok. PC powers on, i immediately get grub-rescue prompt. can go no further
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Is it possible to power off the machine...let it sit for a few seconds...and then turn it back on again?
<nexace> the only way around is to insert ubuntu cd and boot live ubuntu
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, tried that :P
<Monica_Heart> oh heres my sudo aplay -l btw
<nexace> anyway, re-installing ubuntu will fix this
<Monica_Heart> http://termbin.com/0b87
<Monica_Heart> it actually omitted the part where it says
<Monica_Heart> Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<Monica_Heart> I think this might be a problem
<Bruda> nexace: yea you can go that route too. If you have trouble even just accessing a grub console then explaining how to fix grub might be difficult.
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Well, hmm...without "knowing" the "awesome wm"...what I would suggest is (in the terminal) type: unity-control-center ==> when the control center appears, check the audio settings - as I would presume that the audio is setup for external speaker output, hence your inability to control the laptop speakers...hmm?
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Er...home directory not accessible: Permission denied ==> you're seeing this WHERE?
<nexace> bruda: I can only get to grub-rescue prompt. HOWEVER, if I boot into the ubuntu live cd I can do whatever to the filesystem.
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, in the sudo aplay -l
<Bruda> nexace: on the liveCD there's a grub menu. That's where you find grub console.
<jackhum> can anyone tell me what is this gnome thingy in need
<jackhum> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/gnome-os-x-mac-gtk-theme-for-linux
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Don't do "sudo aplay -l" --> just do "aplay -l"
<jackhum> i think i am using unity , can i install this thmee
<Bruda> nexace: is usually the first thing to load up. Might have to hit a key to kill the Ubuntu live boot to see grub menu.
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, oh truu
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, ah gosh it was muted
<Monica_Heart> I just got it to work by using pavucontrol
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: Funny that. Hmm. :)
<Monica_Heart> YankDownUnder, Thank you :D
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: YOU found the answer - YOU pat yerself on the back and buy yerself a donut. :)
<Monica_Heart> hahahaah
<Monica_Heart> if i buy a donut I will have to share with you though
<Monica_Heart> ;)
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: As long as it's a vegetarian donut without any meat or alcohol in it. Great.
<Monica_Heart> lol wat donut has meat or alcohol xD
<YankDownUnder> Monica_Heart: None.
<Monica_Heart> so ur safe
<Bruda> I almost just want to list the steps just so I can say I've said HOW to load an installed Linux system from a live cd grub.
<Bruda> Does anyone else want to try it just for the hell of it? It's pretty useful to know.
 * YankDownUnder looks at his rock solid system(s)
<YankDownUnder> Bruda: Er...nah...
<Bruda> lol
<YankDownUnder> Next meteor strike, I'll turn off the machines and give it a go, Bruda
<Bruda> I've had to mess around with grub when I created my multiboot live USB drives. Learned a lot about booting.
<akik> Bruda: you basically need three grub commands: linux, initrd and boot
<Bruda> akik: you can also just use configfile command.
<Bruda> akik: if you know where the installed grub.cfg is you can load it, then it boots the installed grub menu. Even if it was overwritten from mbr.
<katsumeblisk> I have a dumb question. What is it called where you use s/foo/bar to change foo to bar in the previous command? DuckDuckGo isn't helping because I don't know what to search for.
<Ben64> katsumeblisk: sed?
<katsumeblisk> Ben64: That's probably it. I couldn't remember. It was something I learned years ago, and being nerd I always did "s//" to replace things in text messages and stuff, but I forgot the actual command
<katsumeblisk> Ben64: That's totally it. Thank you!
<Ben64> cool
<gredjok> if i suspend my notebook with function keys it hangs when I press any key to un-suspend after 14 hours and I have to unplug and replug. Should I expect suspend to work if I execute it from the shell
<gredjok> ?
<Vorap> ic
<Vorap> Oops, don't mind that
<mohdemad> When I open a .docx file with equations in libreoffice writer the equations are shown as images and also some symbols are missing. How can I fix this?
<YankDownUnder> .docx is not a "spreadsheet" file... -> an .xlsx is a spreadsheet file.
<mohdemad> YankDownUnder: I mean .docx, a word file with math equations
<ducasse> gredjok: why expect - try?
<YankDownUnder> mohdemad: Fair enough. Have you tried asking in #libreoffice yet?
<fadavi> hello there. how can i completely come back to Upstart and purge Systemd? guide me, please.
<mohdemad> YankDownUnder: yeah I asked there but got no answer
<Bashing-om> fadavi: You do not - systemd is here to stay . if ya gots to have upstart then 14.04 will be around for a bit yet .
<gredjok> i just executed "suspend" in the shell and nothing happpened. there is no manpanges either...
<fadavi> Bashing-om: are you sure? i thought we can choose between Systemd, Upstart, etc.
<pa> hi
<pa> nouveau keep crashing my X
<pa> gpu: nvidia quadro 310
<pa> NVS
<pa> ubuntu 16.04.2
<ducasse> fadavi: not anymore, upstart is no longer developed and lots of stuff won't work with it
<pa> what can i do?
<fadavi> ducasse: :( thanks.
<pa> i get like:
<pa> [   48.144501] nouveau 0000:03:00.0: fifo: INTR 01000000: 00000005
<pa> [   48.144507] nouveau 0000:03:00.0: fifo: INTR 00800000
<pa> and after a while it crashes
<pa> cant even switch to TTY
<fadavi> how can i get full detailed log of current boot?
<ducasse> fadavi: on 16.04 and up, 'journalctl -b 0'
<fadavi> ducasse: thankks again.
<thamcita> hola
<efu> hello guys, any know alternatve  proxifier for ubuntu?
<YankDownUnder> Buenos noches...
<thamcita> alguien sabe de algún curso 'completo' de Python para iniciar?
<YankDownUnder> thamcita: !es
<thamcita> Donde(?
<hateball> !es | thamcita
<ubottu> thamcita: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pizzaSteve> Hello! Need help with printing on xubuntu 17.04. HP LaserJet M1132 MFP, is visible and shown as connected. Whenever I print, I get "error processing document". The diagnostic output says "Page 1 (<troubleshoot.SchedulerNotRunning.SchedulerNotRunning object at 0x7f7d7e907e48>): {'cups_connection_failure': False}". Any suggestions?
<hateball> pizzaSteve: How did you install the printer? Using the add printer wizard?
<hateball> pizzaSteve: Sometimes it picks the wrong driver (default) so maybe you are using foomatic when it needs to use hpijs
<hateball> or vice versa
<pizzaSteve> I did not install it. Checked "dpkg -l hplip" and it shows that xubuntu comes pre-installed with driverts
<fadavi> how can i fix this message in my boot log? "SSSD couldn't load the configuration database [2]: No such file or directory."
<hateball> pizzaSteve: You can edit the printer and pick a different driver, see if that works better
<chull> my husband wants to know if ubuntu 16.04 will work on his Lenovo Flex 3?
<tarzeau> chull: try it?
<grek> hi i try mount ftp in fstab - add this curlftpfs#ftp://grek:pass@192.168.1.37 /mnt/synology fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0
<grek> mount -a
<chull> hi tarzeau :)
<grek> any errors but folder empty
<grek> ftp://grek:pass@192.168.1.37  in dolphin open ftp ftp://grek:pass@192.168.1.37
<grek> where can by a problem ?
<grek> /mnt/synology owner my user group fuse, my user is in fuse group
<tiyteeze> grek: do you succeed to mount the partition in Dolphin?
<pizzaSteve> hateball: How do I use hpijs instead of foomatic ?
<grek> tiyteeze i can connect with dolphin but mount not work
<hateball> pizzaSteve: you should be able to pick the driver if you edit the printer
<hateball> pizzaSteve: I dont remember what the gui looks like in xubuntu (or ubuntu) tho but it shouldnt be too hard to find
<grek> curlftpfs grek:pass@192.168.1.37 /mnt/synology
<grek> from terminal mount this as root
<pizzaSteve> hatebll: I did find it, gives me additional options to provide my own .PPD file (can't find it on the driver CD), and search for a driver to download (doesn't find my model), so im looking online for the PPD file
<pizzaSteve> *hateball
<grek> ok i reboot mayby it work
<hateball> pizzaSteve: if you can grab the windows driver you can usually unpack that exe and steal the PPD
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<fadavi> sssd must be installed on a PC? whats the result of removing it?
<pizzaSteve> hateball: is that a simple process ?
<hateball> pizzaSteve: I am looking on http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/supported_devices/color_laserjet.html for your M1132 but there's nothing
<hateball> pizzaSteve: and yes, usually
<tiyteeze> grek: So ?
<grek> no not work
<grek> fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0  - noauto ?
<grek> change it to auto ?
<grek> i have empty folder /mnt/synology
<pizzaSteve> hateball: you are looking at color laserjet, mine is greyscale: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_professional_m1132_mfp.html
<hateball> pizzaSteve: oh, it's not color, is why
<hateball> :)
<tiyteeze> grek: why do you want to mount it using the terminal ?
<grek> no i want mount using fstab
<pizzaSteve> hateball: yup. Could you please provide any link on how to extract the .PPD file from the driver .exe?
<grek> but not work
<grek> curlftpfs#grek:pass@192.168.1.37 /mnt/synology fuse rw,allow_other,noauto,user 0 0
<grek> this is fstab line
<netcrime> Hello. Im using Ubuntu 16.04 desktop. I'm trying to set a cron job based on owncloud tutorial. crontab -u www-data -l */15  *  *  *  * php-cli -f /var/www/owncloud/cron.php
<netcrime>  this line gives me error crontab: invalid option -- 'f'
<netcrime>   what might be the problem? how to solve it ?
<tiyteeze> netcrime: Maybe you should go to the #owncloud channel
<tiyteeze> netcrime: (/join #owncloud)
<tiyteeze> netcrime: You will have more chance to get support
<hateball> pizzaSteve: can you instead run "hp-plugin" ?
<Toxtlo> when intel releases its new xeons, will ubuntu work with them? can anybody point out some "keywords" I might look for to get further infos?
<Komputerfreak> hi
<hateball> pizzaSteve: that should prompt to download the plugins needed by hplip
<netcrime> tiyteeze: You think this is onwcloud problem and not ubuntu cron setting ?
<pizzaSteve> hateball: here's what I got: https://ghostbin.com/paste/h96ty
<hateball> pizzaSteve: oh you dont have Qt installed. try with -i as suggested then
<hateball> or install Qt :p
<Komputerfreak> i have a HP printer too, hplip works very well with it
<hateball> Yep, usually does. Just that some models need these binary blobs as well
<pizzaSteve> hateball: works like a charm. A million Thanks to You! You're awesome!
<hateball> pizzaSteve: nice :)
<Toxtlo> me too, got some problems with it after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, purging and reinstalling with synaptic packet manager helped
<Komputerfreak> It is one of those scanner-printer-combo-devices. I could print and scan immediately without having to fiddle with anything. Very nice work by HP.
<Toxtlo> most of them have a webscan feature too
<Toxtlo> used this most of the time
<fadavi> how can i fix this message in my boot log? "SSSD couldn't load the configuration database [2]: No such file or directory."
<Komputerfreak> what database could it be looking for?
<fadavi> Komputerfreak: i dont know, its in sssd log.
<jarnos> Is it ok to use xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 with non-hwe kernels (4.4.0 series, no linux-generic-hwe-16.04 installed)?
<[2]tt> .
<[2]tt> ?
<fishcooker> anyone using this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages i've noticed that there is a thunderbird-trunk but after update ... i can't get the package
<fadavi> i've these errors in my boot log: paste.ubuntu.com/24497709 please someone help me to solve them.
<fadavi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24497709/
<vincenzoml> Hi, I can't enable memtest86 at grub boot, I have the package installed but update-grub won't add entries to grub.cfg
<vincenzoml> I'm on 17.04
<vincenzoml> seems like I'm using EFI boot and that can cause problems, is there any simple procedure to follow
<vincenzoml> ?
<vincenzoml> I see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/883017 but no resolution
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged]
<grek> ok i mont this disk in fstab
<grek> but have strange think - in dolphin ftp - i have transfer about 50MB/s in fuse mount abount 200kB/s :)
<grek> curlftpfs#grek:pass@192.168.1.37 /mnt/synology fuse rw,allow_other,user,_netdev 0 0
<grek> maybe sommethink wrong ?
<grek> there is other more speed way?  ntfs / samba ? any idea ?
<aadi> Hey all, anyone here knows, how to fix that annoying chrome flickering, this happens only in ubuntu :(
<bazhang> aadi, chrome fro the google repos?
<bazhang> aadi, or did you mean chromium-browser
<aadi> bazhang, chrome from the google repo
<snw> hello friends
<bazhang> aadi, as in the browser? what cvould be 'flickeing in that
<aadi> bazhang, It happens mostly when I surf the web
<bazhang> aadi, doing what
<aadi> bazhang, Anything on the web
<bazhang> aadi, video is what flickering refers to
<aadi> bazhang, I mean that my chrome web page which is currently I am viewing, flickers continually, which is annoying as hell. I searched the net too but couldn't find anything useful :(
<bazhang> aadi, have you checked the google bugtracher for issues with that? tried the same exact, but with different browswers?
<bazhang> -w
<aadi> bazhang, yup I did, Mozilla is good but only this chrome is making problem :(
<bazhang> aadi, so what did a search of the google bugtracker turn up
<aadi> bazhang, I turned off the hardware acceleration that solves but that restricts the UI of the chrome that I don't like:(
<Schrostfutz> Hi, I want to modify a .deb package I built. How can I extract it?
<rek> i did sudo rm -r /*  what can i do now?
<rek> i get an error at the boot
<superKiller> I have a gnome question, how can I stop the activities window from being displayed when i hover over the activities on the top left, the solutions i googled were for 11.10 and required to go into the /usr/share/gnome-shell/js/.. but i cant find a js directory in gnome-shell
<cfhowlett> rek, why did you use that command
<rek> to delete a folder i was in... but i did /* instead of the path of the folder... i was going on holiday and i was late
<cfhowlett> sadly, ubuntu has no protection against such user errors.  reinstall.
<rek> cfhowlett,  luckily my personal data in /home was ok...
<aadi> bazhang, I fixed it bruh :)
<sirru5h> Hey I've already setup my partitions I have quite a bit still which is free can I safely resize my /home partition
<cfhowlett> sirru5h, boot into a USB and repartition away.  do NOT repartition while booted into your current installed system
<sirru5h> cfhowlett, sounds good I just didn't want to find myself nuking my /home or something equally as destructive
<laalaa> i'm in the process of installing ubuntu, it said existing changes to partitions need to be applied before continuing and it's been doing that for 25min, is that normal? (it's an ssd)
<cfhowlett> are you repartitioning?
<sirru5h> well not repartitioning I got a partition which has lots of free space
<sirru5h> and I would like to basically resize
<cfhowlett> resizing = repartitioning.  depending on your ram, yeah, it can take time.
<sirru5h> i apologize thought that you were asking me a question
<sirru5h> I run an old netbook and it took me about 30 minutes
<zap0> is 7zip something that is easy to integrate with the file prowser app?
<zap0> browser/
<danieeel> I made dd with mbr.bin to wrong partition, is there any way to recover data on that partition?
<danieeel> Hi
<EriC^^> !testdisk | danieeel
<EriC^^> danieeel: yes, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> danieeel: do you have an old parted -l or fdisk paste of the disk? that would be easier maybe
<laalaa> so ubuntu has been "applying changes" to partitions on installation for an hour, should i pull the plug and prepare unallocated space on another partitioning utility?
<danieeel> EriC^^: Im not on that computer, not able to paste it
<cfhowlett> yeah, I'd say it faile
<EriC^^> danieeel: does the other pc have an internet connection?
<danieeel> EriC^^: Yes
<EriC^^> danieeel: do "cat /path/to/stuff | nc termbin.com 9999"
<danieeel> what is path to stuff?
<oderu> how to remove plex media server on ubuntu
<danieeel> what path exactly?
<danieeel> EriC^^: ^^
<danieeel> EriC^^: You mean I should do fdisk -l >> file.txt and then cat file.txt | nc ... ?
<sam_wong> Hi, what command am I able to check the present wifi channel ?
<EriC^^> danieeel: no i meant if you had an old paste of fdisk -l (before the mbr went) you could use it to restore the mbr
<EriC^^> danieeel: if you dont have a paste somewhere or maybe in your browser history etc then install testdisk sudo apt-get install testdisk and type sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> sam_wong: nmcli dev wifi
<danieeel> EriC^^: If I type fdisk -l now I get partition type HPFS/NTFS/EXFAT
<danieeel> partition type is still the same
<danieeel> Ok Im trying with testdisk
<sam_wong> Eric: thanks a lot
<EriC^^> sam_wong: no problem
<EriC^^> danieeel: in testdisk you can view the files of the partition by pressing "p"
<laalaa> lol "your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself." implying i know how :D
<laalaa> i have one monitor on intel igpu and another on discrete gpu, i guess that's too much
<GinTT> hi budies ,how to connect a hidden wifi ,which its ssid and password are known .
<danieeel> EriC^^: I can install packages from live edition?
<EriC^^> danieeel: yeah
<hateball> GinTT: edit network connections and enter the information manually
<wadadli> Does anyone know how to get entire directories with ftp?
<GinTT> hateball: i edited it and added Wi-Fi connection, but how to activate it and how to use it ?
<tarzeau> wadadli: lftp mirror ?
<hateball> GinTT: I dont use unity so I dont really know what the nm-gui looks like there. should be able to rightclick and connect I guess?
<wadadli> tarzeau: ?
<danieeel> EriC^^: Shoud I execute analyse option in testdisk?
<wadadli> tarzeau: I'm using ftp from the cli on a godaddy web host
<wadadli> trying to pull down the entire httpdocs director
<danieeel> EriC^^: Disk was detected with Intel partition Type
<ikonia> wadadli: it's normally a client restriction
<tarzeau> wadadli: lftp is also a cli program
<EriC^^> danieeel: yes
<danieeel> EriC^^: I executed quicksearch, good
<danieeel> ?
<EriC^^> danieeel: yes
<wadadli> tarzeau: I downloaded it but it's throwing a cerfificate verification error
<Jackal08> Hi guys, What is the best way to search for a chat about trading financial markets? Sorry Im new here and i am a little lost.
<cfhowlett> !alis | Jackal08
<ubottu> Jackal08: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<wadadli> tarzeau: how do I download entire directory with this program?
<danieeel> EriC^^: After quicksearch is done, what will be next step. I will be able to copy those files to usb for example?
<tarzeau> wadadli: i usually do lftp thesite.ftp
<tarzeau> wadadli: then mirror help, help mirror, i don't remember, and then -m or -r or so
<EriC^^> danieeel: if you want, yes, you can also pick which partitions you want and it'll be the new partition table and write it
<tarzeau> wadadli: you will figure out, since you're familiar with cli and ftp :)
<danieeel> EriC^^: great!
<danieeel> EriC^^: I gues I should do dd to sda not sda1 right?
<EriC^^> danieeel: huh?
<EriC^^> in what context?
<danieeel> EriC^^: cause today I had a problem with disk, system couldnt find linux partition and which was visible was windows partition. So I wanted to start windows without grub loader and I installed mbr.bin with dd on sda1
<danieeel> and one which was visible*
<danieeel> EriC^^: But I installed mbr.bin to /dev/sda1, but it should be /dev/sda right?
<multifractal> I want to get some kind of 2in1 laptop/tablet to save my back pain. Microsoft surface pro looks to be among the best, but I will only buy something that I can install Ubuntu on. https://askubuntu.com/questions/791976/installing-ubuntu-on-surface-pro-4 Is this currently the status of support? I'd need the keyboard attachment to work.
<FinalX> hmm. I've got a bunch of LXC-containers, but, I can't seem where to find where to disable the getty spawning (xenial, systemd). anyone know? /etc/logind.conf doesn't seem to be the place. Don't need any of them, not even console.
<hateball> multifractal: probably better off asking in ##hardware
<hateball> multifractal: any (most) chromebook can run ubuntu really, like asus c302
<andywork> i use simplescan to scan documents for work on ubuntu. I am mostly very happy with this except that there are no sharpening filter that can be applied. Windows equivalent soft have these things and the scanned documents are clearly sharper and easy on the eyes. Is there a good alternative to SimpleScan that have sharpening options (that is easy to use), should I get another scanner, or scan docs in a VM?
<multifractal> hateball: Fair enough, but I'd like it to have a bit of get-up-and-go. Sufrace pros are supposed to be pretty powerful, for a 2in1.
<FriendlyFuhrer> hey guys can anyone here help me with repairing my MBR I got this nasty json.refresh bullshit and well I've tried repairing it using several methods of terminal use in ubuntu win7/8 repairdiscs my msi tools disc with winki grub etc
<FriendlyFuhrer> anyone have any suggestions on mbr tools that will autofix it for me or anything for reinstallation of my windows..?
<cfhowlett> andywork, vm experiment is worth trying
<andywork> cfhowlett: I have already done that, which is how I know the difference. Do you suggest that I should keep doing that?
<cfhowlett> andywork, if it delivers the quality you need, continue.  IMHO.
<EriC^^> danieeel: yeah, but that's an issue, i thought you only erased the /dev/sda 's mbr
<andywork> cfhowlett: I admit that I have a cheap scanner. Perhaps the included windows software just compensates for this? Otherwise maybe SimpleScan would have an option? Is this reasonable?
<danieeel> EriC^^: So you know the context :) I still should be able to recover files from /dev/sda1?
<K-ubuntuer> Hi
<cfhowlett> andywork, I've not used simplescan enough to provide a meaningful comparison. Assuming that you drivers are correct and everything is updated, lens are clean, etc, I would expect both to provide equal output.  If that's not happening, you could consider dualbooting with windows.  PITA, I know ...
<darthanubis> apt is hanging on aRCHIVE.CONICAL.COM 91.189.92.150
<cfhowlett> ... sadly, conical is not an ubuntu issue.
<andywork> cfhowlett: I appreciate your input, but there will be no dualboot. I'll stay a bit maybe something comes up.
<masterasia> How come when I type 'which phantomjs', it return nothing
<masterasia> but typing phantomjs gives me a prompt
<masterasia> (meaning it is in the path
<masterasia> )
<geirha> masterasia: run ''type phantomjs''. The which command is useless
<Sparrow__> !find audio-recorde
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 108 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=audio-recorde&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<masterasia> geirha, thanks ->  phantomjs is hashed (/home/edward/applications/bin/phantomjs)
<shadeNv> Hello.
<shadeNv> Can someone tell me why after watching YT videos for a couple of hours it often happens that my left headphone becomes fuzzy with noise in it?
<shadeNv> It's not the headphones because I replaced them.
<geirha> masterasia: then it possibly was in PATH at some point, then you've changed PATH at a later time in that shell session
<shadeNv> Does anyone else have this happen?
<shadeNv> If I reboot my computer it goes away.
<shadeNv> Until the next time.
<masterasia> geirha, is that what hashed means?
<masterasia> I set it in bash_profile
<geirha> masterasia: First time you run a command in a session, and it's not a an alias, function or builtin, it search through PATH for it. If it finds it, it stores it in an internal hash table, so next time you run it, it doesn't have to search through PATH again
<shadeNv> Could it be my USB sound card?
<shadeNv> See, if I test the left speaker now I hear the noise.
<shadeNv> Changed digital to analog and now it went away.
<shadeNv> What's the difference?
<shadeNv> The analog is way louder.
<scottjl> need an amp
<shadeNv> Why is the analog way louder?
<zap0> shhh, the hipsters will get excited.
<shadeNv> about what?
<shadeNv> honestly, this analog sounds very good
<shadeNv> seems like a significant improvement over the digital
<shadeNv> i wonder why that would be
<geirha> masterasia: wait, what do you mean "set it in bash_profile"? you updated the hash table manually?
<masterasia> geirha, I added my folder to $PATH
<masterasia> export PATH="~/applications/bin:$PATH"
<masterasia> I would not know how to update the hash table manually
<tomreyn> hi! systemd-analyze blame lists NetworkManager-wait-online.service with 9 seconds on this 16.04 system. is this to be expected?
<tomreyn> it's an ethernet link with dchp configuration (via NM)
<ppf> tomreyn: sounds reasonable
<ppf> it's 7.5 for me
<tomreyn> and for you, too, its the one single task sticking out?
<ppf> yes, by a large margin
<tomreyn> okay, thanks
<tomreyn> i guess a static configuration would be much faster
<tomreyn> but actually the boot process is pretty fast for me.
<tomreyn> roughly 10 or 20 times faster than on the previous sytem ;)
<edge226> Hello. I'm having an issue with jack+pulse audio. Someone @ pulseaudio told me that something was starting jackd but I see nothing in the startup files. Does anyone know what may be starting the jackd?
<tomreyn> edge226: what do you mean by 'startup files'?
<tomreyn> maybe try this: sudo grep -rIi jack /etc
<scottjl> edge226: what version of ubuntu are you running? that's sort of important.
<edge226> scottjl: 16.04
<geirha> masterasia: Well, then at some point later, after running phantomjs at least once, you've modified PATH in that session, which is why "which" doesn't find it
<scottjl> edge226: try "systemctl disable jackd && systemctl stop jackd"
<edge226> scottjl: nothing.
<scottjl> edge226: try tomreyn's suggestion for the find
<scottjl> otherwise some process is kicking it off manually.
<scottjl> you see jackd if you ps? who's the parent?
<edge226> tomreyn: I think that gave me the piece of info I needed. I'll brb.
<edge226> tomreyn: great I was able to find what was starting it and get things sorted. Thanks a lot :D
<tomreyn> edge226: welcome
<MustaKrakish> anyone have the bug where pulseaudio starts twice on boot?
<MustaKrakish> one owned by user the other root?
<x_> i use deepin endelles and remix os
 * MustaKrakish like cream cheese
<cfhowlett> not sopported here MustaKrakish
<MustaKrakish> pulseaudio?
<MustaKrakish> on ubuntu 16.04?
<cfhowlett> not sopported here x
<MustaKrakish> how is that NOT supported?
<cfhowlett> sorry
<tomreyn> MustaKrakish: just in case this wasn't clear, i think cf howlett did not mean to address *you* but the *x_* person when saying 'not supported here'. pulseaudio surely is part of ubuntu and thus supported (if run on ubuntu).
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, I gathered
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<MustaKrakish> now, any idea why pulseaudio would start twice?
<MustaKrakish> I see it was a bug in previous versions back in 2014
<tomreyn> i don't have any, no. you could provide more details, it might help people following the chat to help you.
<tomreyn> such as your ubuntu release version, whether you upgraded it, whether you use any non-default APT archives and whether you have installed software from other sources.
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, well, as i stated previously. 2 PIDs for pulseaudio show up when doing a ps ef | grep pulseaudio. One owned by root, the other my user. Killing the one owned by root fixes the issue, but on reboot it's back again
<tomreyn> also, if it worked in the past: describe what changed between when it worked and now.
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, it's all vanilla
<tomreyn> vanilla what?
<MustaKrakish> ubuntu 16.04
<MustaKrakish> kernel 4.4.0-77
<tomreyn> oh you said that, sorry
<tomreyn> 16.04.2 i guess?
<MustaKrakish> yes
<tomreyn> hmm that's strange. are you starting X twice, too?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, nope
<tomreyn> and you're saying it was this way from the start, like from when you first installed ubuntu 16.04?
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, nope, only after a few updates did this come about. I actually purged pulseaudio and reinstalled it
<tomreyn> i assume you did not do funny things such as this? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/271197/pulseaudio-run-as-root
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, nope
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, that's a pretty dumb thing to do...
<MustaKrakish> I'm either root, or regular user...not both, unless I use sudo
<tomreyn> indeed ;)
<tomreyn> so i really dont know, sorry...
<MustaKrakish> tomreyn, it's almost identical to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/1296425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296425 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Trusty) "pulseaudio is started twice - effectively making device management impossible." [High,Fix released]
<MustaKrakish> So i would imagine the bug was fixed in later releases
<MustaKrakish> 3 years later, it's back for me...
<tomreyn> "[Regression Potential]: Low. " ;)
<MustaKrakish> lol
<tomreyn> it's probably a different issue, though
<MustaKrakish> and I'm certainly not installing some dodgy driver from github
<zap0> trying to upgrade and a dialog appears: "You have 1 broken pacakge, use 'broken' filter to locate it"
<zap0> how do i di that?
<zap0> do that/
<alpha_> zap0: package manager -> edit -> software sources -> maintenance -> fix mergelist problem -> clear ...update
<zap0> ok,  the "software updater" keeps interupting, and now wants to reboot.     it seems to be trapped in some type of loop
<compdoc> I usuauly update by command line
<zap0> i don't see a edit -> software sources.    could that be  Settings -> Repositories ?
<zap0> found it... it's Settings -> Filters.
<zap0> i think i applied the filter..  it's saying zero broken.    :(
<Guest54037> hi i have this error -http://pasteboard.co/1rAgG0TF8.jpg , run live ubntu fsck /dev/sda1: clean, 1749546/7028736 files, 25566426/28084224 blocks
<zap0> compdoc, is command line update fairly easy?
<compdoc> zap0, pretty easy. and its always more up to date
<wiehan_> #ubuntu
<zap0> the updater app seems to be running again now.  it failed last time, does this mean it's going to try to download everything again?
<wiehan_> I just formatted an SD card to ext4 with Gparted - no issue there. But now, even after mounting (unmounting / remounting) the drive, I can't copy anything to the drive.
<compdoc> it shouldnt d/l everything. just the things that werent d/l before
<zap0> ok
<TruckinAlong> Hello all
<wiehan_> Why would I not have write permissions to a drive I just formatted?
<zap0> the 'do you want to upgrade' confirmation dialog is larger than the screen... i can't see any of the buttons... how do click them?
<compdoc> try the command line. just open a term window
<_val_> hey guys. On 14.04LTS I want to install the latest open-vm-tools. The latest I mean 10.x  Any hint?
<zap0> why isn't the window re-sizeable?
<compdoc> not everything is
<compdoc> sounds like your screen resolution isnt optimal
<zap0> it's a high as it goes
<Sparrow__> Valfor, Have a system backup handy
<Sparrow__> _val_,
<Sparrow__> What is eol on that
<_val_> Sparrow__: Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-31-generic #50~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 01:07:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_val_> This is a test system. Though I installed 9.4.x but this is not desired.
<zap0> lol, the very first google result when i put in "do you want to upgrade"  is the bug.. from 2012.. still not fixed.
<Sparrow__> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<_val_> Sparrow__: On 18 October 2013, it was announced that Ubuntu 14.04 would be dubbed "Trusty Tahr".[192][193]
<RonaldJ> When I use mail from the shell it sends the mail like its from root@unknown. How can I change that?
<_val_> root@ubuntu:~# lsb_release -c
<_val_> Codename:	trusty
<compdoc> RonaldJ, what did you install that sends mail?
<tomreyn> _val_: 14.04 lts is still supported, but not your micro version of it
<tomreyn> it looks like you dont install updates regularly
<tomreyn> 14.04.1 is ooold,14.04.5 is current+
<RonaldJ> compdoc it´s default Debian functionallity functionality.
<_val_> tomreyn: let me have a look at that
<compdoc> cant say about Debian, but I always have to install nullmailer
<tomreyn> _val_: lsb_release -d
<_val_> tomreyn: Description:Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<_val_> I actually have the .5
<tomreyn> _val_: but your kernel is almost a year old
<tomreyn> maybe you just never rebooted
<_val_> tomreyn: that's uhmm bit complicated.. I'm using packer and writing yml templates
<_val_> "iso_url": "{{user `mirror`}}/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso",
<tomreyn> _val_: i don't know what packer is and how it related to writing yml files, but if rebooting is complicated then you're doing something wrong
<_val_> tomreyn: It's actually a brand new install
<tomreyn> without updates?
<_val_> just a sec, running upgrade
<tomreyn> i have not checked but i'm pretty sure this kernel is outdated
<_val_> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-31-generic
<sh0t> hello guys: why is it that Xorg with lightdm is constantly using 85% of my cpu
<sh0t> ?
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.117.127 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<implite> how do i find my chat logs in hexchat?
<implite> i want to read an old message but i cant see it
<rizonz> how can I best debug a red screen in in preseed ?
<Sparrow__> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<rfleming> implite, ~/.config/hexchat/logs/
<implite> TY
<implite> that was the answer i was looking for
<Sparrow__> if it is not in personal log it is always online
<rfleming> implite, they're by default sorted by <network>/<channel>.log
<implite> I dont haev a folder called logs
<implite> have*
<implite> i have .config/hexchat but no logs
<rfleming> implite, check your preferences under Settings->Preferences, Chatting->Logging
<implite> Wooo i think i found it
<implite> in scrollback folder
<implite> then freenode
<implite> lots of txt files here
<implite> yeah i didnt have the option checked rfleming
<pavlos> implite: there is an irc_logging = 0 flag in .config/hexchat/hexchat.conf (if 1 it saves logs, it 0 no logging)
<implite> i just checked it now
<implite> thanks!
<implite> woo
<implite> ill look there too
<implite> in that file pavlos it is a configuration file
<implite> i have it 1 now
<implite> thanks!
<implite> This is so much better than mirc chat stuff
<implite> imo
<implite> can you fileshare still with irc?
<PipeItToDevNull> implite, Yes, but many people and channels disable DCC
<implite> wow so cool
<PipeItToDevNull> There are also fun commands, like you are running hexchat on a 4.4 kernel
<implite> someone checking my version of chat or something?
<ppf> using isc-dhcp v6 server, is it possible to automatically obtain the current prefix from the router, instead of statically configuring it?
<rfleming> implite, well there's your problem :)
<implite> it would be funny if you could tell me what specs my computer had
<implite> with that command
<rfleming> implite, I don't think your scrollback logs will go far enough
<implite> rfleming: you are right
<implite> i didnt have much in there
<implite> but there was some old messages saved
<implite> from other people
<implite> wow so many quits
<implite> crazy
<implite> internet go down???
<implite> Wow
<implite> What is going on why so many quits and rejoins lol???
<ppf> that's a netsplit
<pavlos> implite: you can hide those joins/quits, right click on the channel tab, settings, hide
<implite> pavlos: thank you ill try that
<implite> Ahhhhhh much better
<implite> lolol
<ericnoan> there is something happening
<implite> ?
<ubuntu_> i have this problem - Assertion failed in _nih_error_raise_system  http://pasteboard.co/1rAgG0TF8.jpg im now in live ubuntu is possible to fix this chroot or somethink
<rizonz> anyone preseeding 17.04 ? it cannot find the package puppet during finish but it can after it
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: have you done a web search on this message?
<ubuntu_> tomreyn:  yes this is simmilar error https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211952
<ubuntu_> but dont found how to fix it from live
<PipeItToDevNull> Jesus, my VPS took a dive
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: which ubuntu version? fully patched?
<ubuntu_> 14.04.1
<ubuntu_> yes is updated
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: 14.04.1 is very much outdated. 14.04.5 is supported only
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: so update, and come back if it still happens
<ubuntu_> hm mayby i have it  - i install updates but not 16.04 (have some problem with processor)
<ubuntu_> how to update from live
<ubuntu_> chroot ?
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: if you'd install updates you'd be on 15.04.5 now
<tomreyn> *14.04.5, sorry
<tomreyn> you could update in a chroot, yes. or do it on the live system if it still boots fine
<ubuntu_> i try install 15.04 but like i say - in thil compoter have some processor problem - freeze , so i still on 14.04 - but its lts - is supported
<rizonz> can I simply do normal commands in the preseed console ?
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: no no don't try 15.04, this was a typo. my point is that you are on an old ubuntu 14.04 sub-release (14.04.1). but i just checked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and it's actually supported until april 2019. so i was wrong there, sorry.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: which kernel version do you have though?
<ubuntu_> but i cant update now - system is dead - i cant log to it, i need help to run it
<ubuntu_> im on live system
<ubuntu_> ok i must restart
<tomreyn> i understand. so mount, dev, dev/pts, sys, proc and chroot it
<fadavi> please someone help me to solve these errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24498883/
<tomreyn> fadavi: a web search for the first error message shows up this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/771899/pcie-bus-error-severity-corrected
<tomreyn> actually that was a web search for "8086:a114" - the problematic pci device
<promantia> asgffhsaf
<tomreyn> promantia: are you looking for help with keyboard configuration then?
<ubuntu_> cos zle robie - https://pastebin.com/U9C3beKB
<fadavi> tomreyn: thank you. i'll try it now.
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: are you working in a VM / container?
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> this is live
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<ioria> ubuntu_, try to mount /run
<tomreyn> well it could be a live VPS
<tomreyn> anyway, without name resolution / networking you wont get to download updates
<fadavi> tomreyn: thank you again. adding "pci=nomsi" works!
<ubuntu_> ok i add nameserwers and now work
<fadavi> now, journalctl output changes to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499034/
<tomreyn> fadavi: :) great.
<ubuntu_> now i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499049/
<ioria> ubuntu_, exit chroot and use this : for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tomreyn> and review your PPAs, since at least one of the no longer exists
<tomreyn> and others may still exist but no longer get updates, making you sit on outdated versions
<ioria> ubuntu_, precise 12.04 ppa
<fadavi> tomreyn: can you help me again? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499034/
<tomreyn> fadavi: what do you need helk with?
<tomreyn> *helP
<amundsen> hi
<fadavi> tomreyn: to solve my boot errors! now errors are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499034/
<mikeymop> fadavi: are you trying to pair witha bluetooth device before you rebooted
<fadavi> mikeymop: no, i dont.
<tomreyn> fadavi: which ubuntu version is this again? lsb_release -d
<fadavi> tomreyn: 17.04
<tomreyn> oh, i have no experience with this one.
<promantia> :-$cxghdhd
<tomreyn> if you care enough to work around the TPM initialization issue you could either disable it in your bios / uefi or you could blacklist the module
<fadavi> tomreyn: whats TPM?
<amundsen> i have a question about how ubuntu is built. in 17.04 for example, they choose packages from debian testing in this moment?
<tomreyn> fadavi: "trusted platform module", a chip meant for restricting what can be done on a system.
<fadavi> tomreyn: i think, cannot disable it in my BIOS settings.
<nacc> amundsen: usually unstable
<nacc> amundsen: and it depends on developers to do merges, etc.
<wafflejock> amundsen, https://www.reddit.com/r/debian/comments/4nk2at/opinion_debian_testing_vs_ubuntu/
<amundsen> nacc, in regular releases (non lts) updates are only security issues or bug fixes are also uopdated ?
<wafflejock> nacc, believe for the most part packages are only updated for security fixes typically versions aren't just bumped for new features that I've noticed/seen in the past
<wafflejock> er sorry amundsen not naac
<nacc> amundsen: all releases are treated the same, basically
<nacc> amundsen: versions are rarely bumped once released
<nacc> amundsen: and both bugfixes and security fixes are released
<nacc> amundsen: for packages in main, ubuntu-security does the latter
<nacc> amundsen: the former is done by people filing bug reports and people working on them
<amundsen> thanks a lot
<amundsen> ;)
<fadavi> tomreyn: as i guessed, there's no Option called "TPM" in my BIOS settings. anyway, i disabled Secure Boot, before. Secure Boot != TPM?
<tomreyn> fadavi: no, those are different mechanisms
<fadavi> tomreyn: :(
<tomreyn> fadavi: is there any actual problem caused by these logged messages or are you just trying to make the boot log look nice?
<ovalseven8> When will Thunderbird update be available?
<ovalseven8> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2017-13/
<ovalseven8> Many critical vulnerabilities
<ppf> ovalseven8: probably soonish?
<fadavi> tomreyn: i've a couple of problems in Ubuntu with my new laptop (ASUS N552V-A). such as: (1) rebooting results a blank screen (2) can't boot the laptop, when switched to Intel graphics (3) Ubuntu boots too slow against Windoors! etc.
<ovalseven8> ppf: 52.1 was released two days ago
<fadavi> tomreyn: i thaught, fixing the boot procedure may be helpful
<xangua> ovalseven8: Ubuntu uses the ESR release of thunderbird if that's what you ask
<ppf> ovalseven8: yes, that version isn't likely to go into the repos right now
<ppf> but the vulnerabilities have been fixed
<ppf> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3233-1/
<ovalseven8> ppf: I guess that are different issues
<RaptorJesus> PipeItToDevNull no I didn't
<pavlos> fadavi: try booting with nomodeset ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/790145/16-04-dont-load-on-asus-n552vw
<PipeItToDevNull> RaptorJesus, What did I do?
<fadavi> pavlos: thanks, i'll try it now.
<ppf> ovalseven8: you're right, that update is a couple of days old
<ppf> it'll take the security team a few days to backport the fixes/receive the esr update
<fadavi> pavlos: after adding "nomodeset", booted in low graphic mode, and also, cant login in lightdm; after i entered my password and hited Enter, laptop screen went blank and again went to lightdm login screen...
<ppf> fadavi: check .xsession-errors or lightdm's own logs
<fadavi> ppf: .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499235/
<maret> hi everyone, Is there some way how to set ubuntu into some kind of saving mode, during night? I want to run my pc during the night for some process and I was hoping that turning off things like GUI might help with energy consumption
<maret> Plan B is to install separate light distor for that
<zap0> yesterday i was on 12.04..    3 or 4 upgrades later..  am i on the latest now, 17.04 zesty?
<ppf> maret: turn of the monitor
<ppf> zap0: cat /etc/*-release
<fadavi> maret: if you dont need graphical interface, boot your PC to a TTY session at night.
<ppf> but the powersaving will be minimal
<zap0> maret, what ppf said + turn on your screen saver to blank.
<maret> thanks for the tips would installing ubuntu server version help in any meaningful way?
<nacc> zap0: `lsb_release -d` will tell you the release you are on
<nacc> zap0: also, why did you go from an LTS to a non-LTS?
<ppf> maret: actually, a lot of people could be interested in results. if you try this, make sure to run powermeasurements and report the results!
<donofrio> anything like guilinks on ubuntu - http://links.twibright.com/features.php ?
<tomreyn> maret: running ubuntu-server is pretty similar to switching the desktop to a tty session only. so no, not really.
<tomreyn> maret: if you really want to save on power at night, switch off the main system and run some lighter (arm?) hardwar einstead.
<ppf> donofrio: elinks?
<kostkon> maret, even better, tell ubuntu to turn your monitor off. Ubuntu will probably refresh the gui much less frequently if it knows that there is not an active monitor to draw on
<zap0> nacc how is going to a non-LTS detremental?
<nacc> zap0: given that you only upgraded from 12.04 just now -- you need to upgrade every 9 months
<fadavi> maret: use a RPi at night :D
<nacc> zap0: also the upgrade process, unless you tell it to, won't let you go to a non-LTS from LTS
<zap0> nacc, i didn't choose to stay/start at 12,  it was just what this hardware had installed.
<maret> fadavi: heh problem is i need to use my SATA harddrives heh
<maret> anyway a lot of good tips here! thanks a lot
<ppf> zap0: flat reinstall might have saved you some time then :)
<ppf> either way, if the upgrades worked, perfect!
<zap0> maret, what kostkon said +  if it's a more modern (digital) monitor connection, and not dumb old VGA.. turning the monitor off would signal to the OS not to draw stuff
<ppf> maret: nevertheless, the power you save by stuff like that is only a fraction of what the spinning disks consume
<zap0> maret, use a ARM SBC!
<platz> do i have to do something special to get ipv6+netowrkmanager working?  seems my setup is broken ootb
<zap0> install a moonbeam collector (like a night-solar panel). and power it from that ;)
<ppf> i have a network storage server at home. 50% of its idle power goes to the disks
<ppf> platz: nothing special. what's broken?
<platz> i was able to connect to wifi that supported ipv6 but apps could not resolve dns queries
<platz> it seemed like i had an ipv6 addr though
<ppf> paste the output of `ip addr`
<zap0> if it's using ipv6, would not the DNS also need to be ipv6 ?
<ppf> yes
<platz> ah, i'm not at the wifi location anymore.  i'll have to debug it when i go back to that cafe
<ppf> you can see that in the nm-applet's Connection Info
<ppf> and check dmesg for Duplicate Address fails
<platz> will do, thanks
<ppf> platz: pretty tricky for us to help debug it then ;)
<platz> yeah, i asked then too but no responses then ;) just a sanity check if was missing a pkg
<platz> will try again in several days
<transhuman> hi for yakety where is libqt4*? do they exist? is there an alternative?
<kazuma_desu> hi
<kazuma_desu> i replaced archlinux on my pc with ubuntu 16.04
<ppf> good choice!
<kostkon> transhuman, it's all there i pressume http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt4&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<ppf> !info libqt4 yakkety
<ubottu> Package libqt4 does not exist in yakkety
<ppf> !info libqt4* yakkety
<ppf> looks like i can't ubottu today
<transhuman> kostkon sorry to be specific libqt4-core  libqt4-gui
<zap0> how would i get my laptop's touchpad/mouse  to work?     i USB mouse works fine, but not the built in touchpad
<ppf> transhuman: they don't exist anymore
<BluesKaj> ppf, it's the * that doesn't get parsed
<ppf> they where only dummies
<ppf> !info libqtgui4
<ubottu> libqtgui4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-7ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 4250 kB, installed size 12695 kB
<ppf> BluesKaj: yea, i figured :)
<BluesKaj> I know that from personal experience :-)
<zhanx> is there away to disable the hotkeys on my laptop? the reverse is glitching alot on me
<EriC^^> zhanx: xev & xmodmap can help with that
<zap0> what simple app can i use to test the laptop webcam?
<EriC^^> zap0: cheese
<_Gold_Wolf_> hi
<ducasse> EriC^^: xmodmap is deprecated and should not be used, been replaced by setxkbmap and xkbcomp
<zap0> me installs cheese
<zhanx> ducasse: still put me on the right path and its fixed now, thanks EriC^^
<u0_a112> waddup
<ducasse> zhanx: just a note, as it can yield unexpected results :)
<EriC^^> ducasse: ah thank you
<EriC^^> zhanx: np :)
<zhanx> ducasse: basically I never remap my keyboards and the xmodmap failing due to deprecated got me the right search term to find the settings for it
<zap0> EriC^^, works good!  thank you.
<EriC^^> zap0: great, no problem
<maddawg> s
<pavlos> fadavi: are you booting 17.04? I cannot find any solution online
<fadavi> pavlos: yes
<transhuman> what packages does libqt4-core and libqt4-gui install (I am trying to patch a script
<ducasse> transhuman: it's actually 'libqtgui4'. the -core package does not exist in yakkety afaict
<pavlos> fadavi: can you try a 16.04 live just to test? I have not played with 17.04
<drpresident> does anyone know why install broadcom-sta-dkms woul causes freezing at the login screen?
<drpresident> ubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> drpresident, how do you know it's broadcom-sta-dkms?
<drpresident> because I installed ubuntu and it boots, install only broadcom and it freezes
<drpresident> then when I uninstalled it it works again
<Sparrow__> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rfleming> Grettings everyone!  I can't seem to get Ubuntu-GNOME to turn the displays off when the screen locks.  I'm using 17.04 with nvidia-375... and have two displays daisy-chained to a GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107) via DisplayPort 1.2
<rfleming> works fine with Nouveau though
<rfleming> anyone with ideas?
<BluesKaj> drpresident, perhaps it's the wrong driver, which bcm chip does lspci show?
<Sparrow__> Did you get it from here   http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=broadcom-sta-dkms
<drpresident> Sparrow__: no I installed with apt-get
<drpresident> im gonna try this bcmwl-kernel-source
<drpresident> see if that makes a difference
<soop> rflemming: https://askubuntu.com/questions/109487/access-more-options-via-gnome-power-manager
<drpresident> so that worked
<transhuman> thanks ducasse kostkon ppf
<Sparrow__> Great
<Adnol> Hello!
<vlt> Hello. How can I trigger that what happens when I plug in a USB drive with a file system from the command line? How to mount it to /media/$USER/$LABEL?
<EriC^^> !udev | vlt
<EriC^^> vlt: you can use udev to run a command when it gets plugged i
<EriC^^> *in
<vlt> EriC^^: I don’t want to run it when it’s plugged in. It was already plugged in but with a different user currently "active" (on X). Now I sudo umounted it from /media/guest...  But how can I trigger exactly what would have happened if I myself had been the "active" user?
<Cece> hi everyone
<Guest9247> okay hi
<kostkon> Guest9247, hi
<EriC^^> vlt: gvfs-mount -d /dev/sdxY
<Guest9247> how are you doing
<Guest9247> hello
<Guest9247> how are you doing?
<nacc> Guest9247: this is the ubuntu support channel, not for general chitchat
<Guest9247> for me it is a general chitchat
<vlt> EriC^^: Thanks.
<EriC^^> vlt: no problem
<vlt> EriC^^: Yes, problem :-D   That command seems to hang.
<EriC^^> vlt: is it unmounted? you replaced xY with the disk and partition right?
<vlt> EriC^^: Nothing in dmesg, nothing suspicious in top.
<vlt> EriC^^: Yes, unmounted. And I used /dev/sda1 which blkid listed as my fs.
<EriC^^> try "strace -p $(pgrep gvfs-mount)" in another terminal
<vlt> EriC^^: strace: attach: ptrace(PTRACE_ATTACH, ...): Operation not permitted
<vlt> EriC^^: I’m the very same user and there’s only one gvfs-mount proc
<dertysuoth> Hi i am new to ubuntu and i recently installaed ubuntu server 17.04 on one of my machines and i have been attempting to get it to connect via its wifi dongle and i havnt been able to get the donlge to work. Would anyone be able to help yme figure this out ?
<vlt> EriC^^: dmesg lists my attempts to strace: ptrace of pid 6804 was attempted by: strace (pid 6838)
<dertysuoth> Hi i am new to ubuntu and i recently installaed ubuntu server 17.04 on one of my machines and i have been attempting to get it to connect via its wifi dongle and i havnt been able to get the donlge to work. Would anyone be able to help yme figure this out ?
<EriC^^> vlt: try with sudo
<chris0000> c
<dertysuoth> Hi i am new to ubuntu and i recently installaed ubuntu server 17.04 on one of my machines and i have been attempting to get it to connect via its wifi dongle and i havnt been able to get the donlge to work. Would anyone be able to help yme figure this out ?
<mikeymop> dertysuoth: first step would be to idenfity the wireless chipset used
<mikeymop> because it is usb i believe you would see under lsusb
<dertysuoth> i rand that and it pulled it back up with a list of devices
<dertysuoth> asustek computer inc is my dongle
<mikeymop> needmore
<mikeymop> can you
<Guest22565> guten abend ich möchte eine vpn verbindung herstellen und habe dafür den openvpn installiert . wir benutzen bei der arbeit den cisco vpn und da ich neu bei linux bin
<mikeymop> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikeymop> give us the link
<dertysuoth> its saying the name or service is not known
<dertysuoth> when i type that in
<dertysuoth> the machine itself isnt connected to internet or else i wouldnt be able to talk on here
<elky> chris0000: did you need help?
<qwerkus> Hello. Latest LTS kernel update (to 4.4.0-77) freezes my keyboard upon boot + shows a lower resolution. Does anyone know about this issue ?
<elky> qwerkus: are you able to make a liveusb and test if it works on that?
<mikeymop> dertysuoth: try opening additional drivers
<mikeymop> nvm
<tarzeau> qwerkus: do you have the kernel extra package?
<qwerkus> nope. 4.4..0-77 also crashes on live usb. I'm currently running x.0.75 kernel, which is humming fine
<jackmcbarn> why does http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ not have a 4.11 build? every prior build has been up within a day of release
<qwerkus> tarzeau. NO - good input. Fixing already
<tarzeau> qwerkus: also made me go mad!
<qwerkus> rebooting.. while crossing fingers.
<ubuntu-mate> help please
<qwerkus> nah. Still no working
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-mate, just ak your question
<BluesKaj> ask
<qwerkus> kernel extra packages fixed the keyboard issue, but now I run into a black screen of death. Probably a graphic card related problem. God I hate those...
<ubuntu-mate> I shut -off and my ubuntu mate does not work
<dertysuoth> mikeymop: hey i made it back into the channel if you are still able to help
<elky> qwerkus: what graphics card?
<qwerkus> nvidia gtx 1060. Weired things is: it works flawlessay with kernel 4.4.0-75. And when booting 4.4.0-77: bam - black screen!
<EduCatOR> hello Ubuntu! Anyone able to possibly help me with the resize2fs command??
<EduCatOR> i need education!
<qwerkus> EduCatOR: google "resize2fs example howto"
<qwerkus> fastest way to learn: examples
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu server and i am trying to get my wifi dongle to work and cant get it ot connect
<qwerkus> dertysuoth: what model is it? Do you know if I is supposed to work under linux ?
<dertysuoth> i have had it working on ubuntu 16.04 ubuntu mate
<dertysuoth> i jsut cant figure it out with server
<EduCatOR> qwerkus i have been looking at examples but i just dont get it
<EduCatOR> i feel pretty dumb lol
<dertysuoth> qwerkus: i also finished reading te question in its entiretac1900 USB AC68 y its an asus
<qwerkus> dertysuoth: AFAIK networ applet is missing on ubuntu server, which means you have to setup the dongle manually with iwconfig
<dertysuoth> qwerkus: so how would i go about doing that ?
<qwerkus> simple tutorial: https://linuxconfig.org/setup-wireless-interface-with-wpa-and-wpa2-on-ubuntu
<dertysuoth> i will look through this thanks
<qwerkus> EduCatOR: you can always use the gui from gparted to help you out :)
<EduCatOR> im not sure what that means :) but i will take a look
<EduCatOR> it is a VM on a xen server
<MaxiReglisse> #georchestra-psc
<roothorick> Is there a way to get a newer Xorg intel driver on 16.04 other than xorg-edgers?
<Doow_> Hi, I'm having some trouble getting cuda/render device gpu working under ubuntu (for blender of course) I'm using nvidias proprierty drivers and I've tried following the guide here: https://blender.stackexchange.com/questions/7485/enabling-gpu-rendering-for-cycles but no gpu/cuda option shows up in user preferences
<kostkon> roothorick, when did you install 16.04?
<roothorick> oh goodness
<ducasse> !hwe | roothorick
<ubottu> roothorick: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kostkon> roothorick, or let me rephrase, which iso did you use, 16.04, 16.04.1 or 16.04.2?
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu server and i am trying to get my wifi dongle to work and cant get it ot connect
<roothorick> the only Intel-related HWE has a note about not using it on new enough hardware
<roothorick> this is an Ivybridge i5 so it's new enough
<roothorick> what driver do I want to be using with an i5 then?
<belgianguy> hello, I'd like to run Ubuntu on my Aourus Ryzen system, but my installer keeps throwing "irq vector 07" errors, is this related to the kernel or is this related to the BIOS?
<hplc> trying to understand ufw "applications" part, how is it meant to work?, ufw app list shows merely "CUPS"
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu and on one of my machines me and my brother are trying to set up the wifi dongle on it. We are using ubuntu server on this particular machine and cannot seem to get it to connect to the internet even though the dongles driver is installed and its being read by the computer
<hplc> isnt the list supposed to contain every installed application?
<ducasse> roothorick: i've used the hwe stack for xenial on later models than that without problems
<roothorick> I removed xserver-xorg-video-intel, looks like X is now using a "modeset" driver, and I still have hardware GL
<roothorick> and that may have actually fixed my problem
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu and on one of my machines me and my brother are trying to set up the wifi dongle on it. We are using ubuntu server on this particular machine and cannot seem to get it to connect to the internet even though the dongles driver is installed and its being read by the computer
<Torgeir> How can i make Ubuntu Mate more touchfriendly?
<leolegato> .
<leolegato> anyone here?
<ioria> belgianguy, you know how to set a kernel boot parameter ?
<belgianguy> ioria, yes, but I've heard mixed reports about turning off acpi
<ioria> belgianguy, i see, try  modprobe.blacklist=pinctrl-amd
<roothorick> I am, or at least was, having an issue where some games, quitting and starting a second time would crash gnome-shell, which would try to restart and crash again, dropping me to the gdm login. After logging in again, trying to launch the game would still crash gnome-shell
<belgianguy> (if that's the one you're alluding to) :)
<ioria> belgianguy, nope, this :  modprobe.blacklist=pinctrl-amd
<belgianguy> ioria, ahh, that is new information,
<leolegato> belgianguy, do you know how to use playonlinux?
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu and on one of my machines me and my brother are trying to set up the wifi dongle on it. We are using ubuntu server on this particular machine and cannot seem to get it to connect to the internet even though the dongles driver is installed and its being read by the computer
<ducasse> !patience | dertysuoth
<belgianguy> leolegato, err, I usually use WINE
<ubottu> dertysuoth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<belgianguy> (and try to avoid it when there's a native version)
<dertysuoth> sorry bout that
<mas_> hello
<Sparrow__> how did you install the dongle driver
<ioria> dertysuoth, if is server, you have a /etc/network/interface  set .... so run 'ip a' get the dongle interface name, and create an entry in /etc/network/interface
<dertysuoth> Sparrow__: my brother is about to tell you how he did it
<dertysuoth> Sparrow__:  hes in her e
<bumblefuzz> he used: git clone -b driver-4.3.21 https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8814AU.git
<bumblefuzz> make and install
<Sparrow__> Sorry cant help you untangle that
<dertysuoth> Sparrow__:  thanks for looking anyways
<mas_> can u see me?
<Sparrow__> does lsusb even show it?
<dertysuoth> Sparrow__:  ya it does
<Sparrow__> good luck, not my area
<tapanik> i have ubuntu 16.04,  is this ok
<tapanik> one month using
<tapanik> i have some audio issues
<dertysuoth> Sparrow__:  thanks anyways
<tapanik> logiteh 2.0 speakers bluetooth
<tapanik> 3,5" jack works
<tapanik> but sound gooes off when listen music
<tapanik> plug off and plug in works again
<mikeymop> did you switch your audio source after connecting bt speakers
<tapanik> anybodu audio problems
<tapanik> yes, i did
<tapanik> analog
<tapanik> pulseaudio
<sascha_> hi
<dertysuoth> mikeymop: hey i got termbin to work now btw
<tapanik> c64, amiga pc mdos/win ows
<tapanik> now linux era
<mikeymop> dertysuoth: oh you got online?
<dertysuoth> mikeymop: i plugged hard wire in i still need the dongle to wokr
<dertysuoth> work
<tapanik> can cable be broken
<tapanik> it' new
<tapanik> logiteht
<tapanik> i have heard headset errors
<capum321> hello
<tapanik> ubuntu
<capum321> what one should consider use, between dpkg and gdebi ?
<tapanik> ilike  unity
<tapanik> i have gnome too
<robotti^> capum321: both works very well
<yaqub> unity here
<tapanik> sometimes no audio errors, like today many errors
<tapanik> por sound if turn on bluetooth
<tapanik> i use jack
<tapanik> windows7 bluetooth was ok to speakerrs
<amirite> is the md5 of binary files supposed to change when i create a debian package containing them?
<tapanik> ubuntu is faster and more trusted than windos 7
<tapanik> ubuntu 16.04
<tapanik> 16gig ram
<amirite> tapanik thats old news
<amirite> answer my question before i hit you
<tapanik> hit my ass
<tapanik> please
<tapanik> but sound is problem
<wiggmpk> I upgraded from 16.04.2 to 17.04 and now I can't type a tilde in the terminal. What would cause this? How can I fix it? 'dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' without success
<amirite> no, unless you are female and offer yourself to me in marriage
<tapanik> ubuntu and bluetooh
<dertysuoth> mikeymop: did you want me to still try to send the info
<tapanik> im from finland
<tapanik> linus
<amirite> does that mean you are female and offer yourself to me in marriage
<amirite> i will take you as my second wife
<tapanik> ubuuntu 16.04 is best form ubuntu family
<tapanik> from
<amirite> you speak too much tapanik
<amirite> please, someone besides tapanik speak
<tapanik> i admit
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu and on one of my machines me and my brother are trying to set up the wifi dongle on it. We are using ubuntu server on this particular machine and cannot seem to get it
<Southern_Gentlem> dertysuoth, what chipset is that dongle using
<dertysuoth> how would i tell u ?
<belgianguy> ioria, the IRQ vector 07 errors is still there
<dertysuoth> Southern_Gentlem:  ? sorry i am ne w
<belgianguy> so I guess I'll have to wait for a newer kernel to install then?
<statusfailed> Is there a way I can install ld 2.26 via apt on Ubuntu 16.10 ?
<ioria> belgianguy, 17.04 ?
<amirite> can someone link me to a very quick tutorial or walkthrough for creating debian packages
<statusfailed> I'm having problems with 2.27
<belgianguy> ioria, yes
<Southern_Gentlem> dertysuoth, google and find out what chipset that dongle uses
<ioria> belgianguy, i heard of a custom build kernel fot that hw
<dertysuoth> kk
<statusfailed> amirite: if you need a package in a hurry, check out fpm - it won't help you build them from scratch though
<amirite> i dont need a package in a hurry
<statusfailed> ah, sorry then!
<amirite> i need to debug why this dpkg plugin i'm using is packaging files with a different md5
<dertysuoth> Southern_Gentlem: https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8814AU.git
<belgianguy> ioria, yeah, 1.10-3 or something
<amirite> if the cause is the plugin or if the cause is intrinsic to the debian package build tools
<dertysuoth> what ever chipset this driver uses
<belgianguy> 4.10-3* ioria
<dertysuoth> im still checking online too
<ducasse> statusfailed: upgrade to 17.04? there's only a month or so left of support for 16.10 anyway
<statusfailed> ducasse: what's the ld version?
<statusfailed> wait I can google that
<ducasse> statusfailed: 2.28
<statusfailed> heh, thanks
<statusfailed> might as well upgrade then !
<ioria> belgianguy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1671360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671360 in linux (Ubuntu) "System doesn't boot properly on Gigabyte AM4 motherboards (AMD Ryzen)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ducasse> statusfailed: you should do so pretty soon anyway, so probably :)
<belgianguy> ioria, yeah, that's what I'm experiencing
<belgianguy> it's a clean system so I could give it a whirl
<dertysuoth> Southern_Gentlem:  RTL8814AU
<dertysuoth> thats the chipset
<statusfailed> ducasse: downloading as we speak :)
<transhuman> hi! Is there  a way around this problem  unsupported GNU version! gcc versions later than 4.9 are not supported! Can I rollback gcc to an earlier version ? this is onl yackety
<yaqub> Ubuntu doesnt work on Ryzen? WTF AMD...
<faugusztin> yaqub: it does
<faugusztin> yaqub: but you need to install mainline kernel 4.11-rc
<yaqub>             system doesnt boot on am4? ~~~~ ahh oh okay
<faugusztin> yaqub: right now it means http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.11-rc8/
<yaqub> got it
<faugusztin> yaqub: boot certainly works. it is just not really stable, it crashes in 1-2 hours. enough time to install minimum system and install the 4,11 kernel
<ioria> belgianguy,    try :   pinctrl-amd.blacklist=yes
<Alex-Zastenkin> l
<faugusztin> yaqub: right now i have uptime of 6 days after i upgraded my UEFI version last week
<belgianguy> Aourus motherboards still have an issue though
<belgianguy> even with latest BIOS (F3)
<yaqub> youre on ryzen?
<Alex-Zastenkin> Hi everione.)
<faugusztin> yaqub: my ASUS PRIME X370 PRO lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500524/ as an example
<belgianguy> (see the link ioria posted higher)
<faugusztin> (still find it hilarious that he PCI ID's are not identified yet)
<yaqub> i plan to make the move, just waiting to see what happens with vega so i can do it all at once
<Alex-Zastenkin> Is someone from Russia?
<belgianguy> ioria, I'll go try that now :)
<faugusztin> belgianguy: don't call them Aourus. Call them by their real name - Gigabyte
<yaqub> faugusztin: lol
<yaqub> idk why they would make a move to a new name, gigabyte is plenty well known and they make perfectly okay products
<yaqub> it isnt like they have a bad wrap or something
<faugusztin> yaqub: it is a branding, not manufacturer name
<yaqub> i know that
<faugusztin> yaqub: it is like if ASUS made Strix more prominent as name
<yaqub> i know what it is
<amirite> yaqub
<amirite> men ayna ant
<yaqub> i meant a new name for their "premium" line or whatever the fuck theyre marketing it as its stupid
<yaqub> amirite, yes
<yaqub> ?
<amirite> waynak
<amirite> faynak
<amirite> anta yahoodie?
<yaqub> anta yahoodie? wtf man chill
<yaqub> usa
<amirite> you have a potty mouth
<amirite> it's full of potty
 * amirite washes out yaqub's potty mouth
<yaqub> okay, i used a cuss word and you just said kill all the jews
<amirite> o_O
<yaqub> o_0
<amirite> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<amirite> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<yaqub> ayn ant?
<amirite> ana fe teezak
<pennTeller> Hi guys! Has anybody heard about doing GPU passthrough to a virtual machine with the latest kernel?
<tubal> Hello. Does anyone else notice Dashgetting laggy? Just now, I waited ~8 or 9 seconds for a response to Super + A. Is there any remedy? Maybe some cache that can be emptied?
<tomreyn> faugusztin: i found with that an updated bios even 4.8 works
<faugusztin> tomreyn: not sure i want to play around with it
<yaqub> amirite: i have a potty mouth?
<faugusztin> tomreyn: i had enough of crashes after 2-6 hours with pre-4.11 kernels
<tomreyn> i'm pretty sure i'm happy to ;)
<yaqub> ana fe teezak
<faugusztin> tomreyn: with 4.11-rc1 and newer i had 22 day, 8 day and 6 day uptime so far
<yaqub> in'al yomak
<faugusztin> (and reboots were only due hardware changes or bios updates)
<amirite> what does in'al mean
<tomreyn> yaqub, amirite: please cut it out, both of you.
<tomreyn> this does not belong on this channel
<amirite> tomreyn you're just jealous
<amirite> because we have mad skillz and you don't
<tomreyn> stop
<amirite> no u
<yaqub> in'al yomak, i said curse the day you were born
<yaqub> and okay np tomreyn
<amirite> yaqub is a naughty boy
<yaqub> yaqub is leaving have a good day guys
<amirite> bye i luv u
<tomreyn> faugusztin: glad to hear this!
<tomreyn> i'll stick to the hwe-edge kernel for now, currently .10, works for me.
<tomreyn> pennTeller: is this your actual question, whether someone heard about doing it?
<dertysuoth> hi i am new to ubuntu and on one of my machines me and my brother are trying to set up the wifi dongle on it. We are using ubuntu server on this particular machine and cannot seem to get it
<BigMao> Hi everyone, I have a question about keyboard shortcuts - I currently have two input methods set up (English and Pinyin) and a hotkey to switch between them (Ctrl-Space).  However, Ctrl-Space is also what I use in Emacs to set the mark for text selections, and I never type Chinese in Emacs or in the terminal.  How do I make sure Ctrl-Space is not used to switch the input language in Emacs or the terminal??
<amirite> tomreyn thats enough foul speak out of your mouth
<amirite> please clean up your language or feel free to leave
<tomreyn> !ops amirite
<amirite> !ops tomreyn
<tuck> dertysuoth: it will be dancing with dongle...
<dertysuoth> does anyone know how to install gnome onto ubuntu server 17.04
<dertysuoth> ?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: do you intend to make your ubuntu-server a desktop system then?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: ya we are trying to set it up for gpu mining and we heard its best to set it up as a server
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: the times when gpu mining bitcoins (i assume) with commodity hardware were of any use are long over.
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: we are mining altcoins
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: rather trying to learn how to do so
<tomreyn> ah i don't know then. so what you said before seems contradictory. you plan to install a gui now but at the same time you say you think it makes more sense not to?
<BigMao> Fixed! I just reconfigured the keyboard shortcut. Thanks
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: the only thing we cant get to work is the wifi dongle
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: so you'd actually prefer to keep it gui-less if the wifi dongle can be made to work, right?
<pennTeller> tomreyn: lol, no that is not my actual question.
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: we have tried, we have installed its drivers and everythign and the computer even reads it. but no connections
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: ye s
<tomreyn> pennTeller: then ask it ;)
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: do you know how to ge the wifi dongle to work cus i have asked a couple times some people tried to help but disappeared
<pennTeller> tomreyn: Can anybody point me in the right direction to get GPU passthrough working in a virtual machine in ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> pennTeller: it's usually preferred here over polls, and more likely to get you an on topic reply.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: which chipset is it?
<pennTeller> Can anybody point me in the right direction to get GPU passthrough working in a virtual machine in ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: i assume "wifi dongle" refers to a usb connected wireless NIC?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: RTL8814AU
<dertysuoth> yes
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: you said drivers are installed, did you install them or were they already working?
<dertysuoth> my brother installed them
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: i can link you to what he did
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: how?
<tomreyn> please do
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8814AU.git
<amirite> will an op please can tomreyn?
<amirite> he is using foul language
<tomreyn> amirite: you should proove that if you make such claims
<amirite> just scroll up
<amirite> you said "dongle"
<syl> hi all --- is there an online site which shows the number/names of ubuntu/canonical snap packages which currently exist?  Thanks! Ben
<tomreyn> amirite: i wont spend more time on you. find another way to waste your own.
<ducasse> syl: uappexplorer.com can give you a searchable list
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: do you need any more info ?
<syl> oh yes i see that is really cool - Thanks ducasse :-)
<syl> 873 sbaos at current
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: i need to look a couple things up, please stand by. also how did you try to set up the connection?
<syl> snaps
<syl> :-)
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: sorry i dont understand what you mean?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: does iwconfig list the wireless interface?
<tomreyn> 'iwconfig'
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: yes it shows the wlx and the device name but it says acces point is not associates
<dertysuoth> associated
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: install sm-cli then to configure and manage the interface and connect it to an access point
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: hey im moderatley new how do i do tat
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: that
<amirite> dertysuoth: please do not talk to tomreyn
<amirite> we must boycott his potty mouth
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: use "iwlist <devicename> scanning" to list access points it could associate to.
<faugusztin> tomreyn: didn't you mean nm-cli ?
<tomreyn> faugusztin: indeed, thank you, this was a typo
<amirite> faugusztin: tomreyn is a bad man
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: so ya it pulled alot of stuff up
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: i take it cells are what you wnat
<dertysuoth> want
<belgianguy> argh, I got into my grub settings once
<belgianguy> and now it seems to always boot Ubuntu, I've been holding LShift for minutes
<faugusztin> dertysuoth: it is fedora help page, but command is same : https://docs.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora/20/html/Networking_Guide/sec-Connecting_to_a_Network_Using_nmcli.html
<belgianguy> and still it gets to the loading sreen with the 5 dots
<faugusztin> dertysuoth: see the section called Adding a Wi-Fi Connection
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: ao "nm-cli" is what you want to install to manage and configure the wireless interface. not "sm-cli" - i had a typo there.
<belgianguy> are there any other ways to get into grub menu ?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: i will do that i just dont know how to install it
<faugusztin> belgianguy: have you tried arrow keys (up/down) ?
<faugusztin> dertysuoth: isn't it installed by default ?
<belgianguy> faugusztin, not yet, I'll go and try those
<faugusztin> dertysuoth: i see nmcli on my minimalistic server install without gui\
<tomreyn> belgianguy: holding down left shift should work normally, mabye check for caps lock. also you can ensure that the menu will show by editing /etc/default/grub and changing whether it's hidden or its timeout.
<tykayn> hi folks
<sfdebug> Hi, i'm trying to connect to a RDP Windows server, but, my Remina isn't working, i think it's because this line on the .rdp file: LoadBalanceInfo:s:Cookie: mstshash=SFBeta#SFBeta_IN_0
<sfdebug> Does anyone know how can i solve that?
<tykayn> if you have any plan to diagnostic a failure at wakeup in ubuntu, mine freezes every time I want to wake it up
<tykayn> crazy it still happens in 16.04
<compdoc> sfdebug, I have remmina installed and connect to many diff windows machines
<tykayn> Linux ubuntu-P775DM3-G 4.8.0-46-generic #49~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:51:03 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<amirite> please, nobody talk to tomreyn
<amirite> everybody should put him on ignore
<sfdebug> compdoc, me too, but just on this machine that have this line on the .rdp file i can't connect...
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: hey i already have nm cli
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: right, sorry, it's no longer a separate package these days. i just learnt that myself
<tomreyn> so just run: sudo nmcli
<tomreyn> or even without sudo for now
<dertysuoth> it shows the device and lo and en2ps0
<tomreyn> to understand how it works, read its man page: man nmcli
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: which device is your wireless device as listed in the iwconfig output?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: it doesnt have an address under iwconfig
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: but it shows  one under nmcli
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: i'm asking what the device name is, not its ip or mac address
<dertysuoth> tomreyn:it also says unavailable
<dertysuoth> ahh
<dertysuoth> one sec
<tomreyn> do you have another way to connect to the internet from this system? like, through this ethernet interface you have there?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn:  the device name is the wlx number right ?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn:  i have it connected via ethernet atm so i can work on it
<dertysuoth> and get wifi working
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: very well. can you install "pastebinit" if you haven't?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | dertysuoth
<ubottu> dertysuoth: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dertysuoth> we have it installed
<tomreyn> iwconfig | pastebinit
<tomreyn> ^ pleae run this and paste the URL here
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500752/
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: that's the only output it made? i expected more.
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: thats weird the dongle kicked off
<dertysuoth> one sec
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: also, which ubuntu version is this? lsb_release -d
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500764/
<tomreyn> so ubuntu 17.04, thanks. in the future, you can paste single lines of output here directly.
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: did u wanna see the output for the nmcli too?
<dertysuoth> sorry haha my bad
<tomreyn> next time you have a choice of getting a wireless NIC connected via usb or pcie, please choose pcie
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: sure, show nmcli as well
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500773/
<dertysuoth> we only are trying usb because the pcie slots are for the gpus with the alcoin mining
<dertysuoth> i usually would for my normal computers
<gredjok> can I ask her about iptables?
<transhuman> ok so I tried export CXX=/usr/bin/g++-4.8 && export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.8 and it still tells me the version of gcc I am using it too new? Anyone, thanks
<rypervenche> gredjok: Sure. What is your question/problem?
<justalex_> hi
<SouthMoonPizza34> hey how can i change chats in weechat?
<justalex_> not sure
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: i see. well this device isnt really supported, yet. but the github repository you found there may help. there are two others i found which might be relevant: https://github.com/paspro/rtl8814AU (a fork from the one you are using), https://github.com/ulli-kroll/rtl8821au
<transhuman> to clarify it tells me that gcc-4.6 is too new...
<gredjok> rypervenche, I found a suspicious ip and blocked it with sudo iptables -I OUTPUT -d 45.25.04.12 -j REJECT , but every time I reboot the machine this rule disappears. How do I save the rule?
<justalex_> i got a question
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: can you show "nmcli device show" and "nmi connectio show", too, please?
<transhuman> iptables-save > /etc/network/iptables.rules
<justalex_> I got a 32 GB usb
<justalex_> and it does not connect to my ubuntu mate
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500817/
<justalex_> what do i do?
<vex8ion> Howdy... Was wondering if there was a way to fix this error.."W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915".?
<YankDownUnder> gredjok, That IP address is owned by ATT - the phone company  - is that your ISP?
<justalex_> can anybody help
<YankDownUnder> justalex_, !ask
<gredjok> YankDownUnder, that is a random ip
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500828/
<justalex_> i tried !ask ubuntu but does not work
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: thanks for fixing my typos ;)
<vex8ion> Any help is appreciated.
<justalex_> it used to work fine
<YankDownUnder> gredjok, gredjok Are you using "gufw" as a GUI for your firewall?
<gredjok> nope YankDownUnder
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500839
<YankDownUnder> gredjok, http://dev-notes.eu/2016/08/persistent-iptables-rules-in-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus/
<dertysuoth> its all good i addded an extra one on there from the guid that dude sent
<transhuman> vex8ion, its sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<gredjok> wow thanks YankDownUnder i never though about googling, thinking the question would be more straightforward
<vex8ion> transhuman: thank you
<transhuman> hope thats the right package google search for the error if it doesnt fix it
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: this discusses how to connect to a wireless access point: https://nullr0ute.com/2016/09/connect-to-a-wireless-network-using-command-line-nmcli/
<YankDownUnder> gredjok, I use this page often because my memory is, um...not good...
<transhuman> anyone able to help with my issue?
<YankDownUnder> transhuman, Issue?
<transhuman> repeat ... sorry for the repeat ...ok so I tried export CXX=/usr/bin/g++-4.8 && export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.8 and it still tells me the version of gcc I am using it too new? Anyone, thanks
<transhuman> it says I am using gcc-6
<tomreyn> transhuman: what is "it"?
<YankDownUnder> transhuman, ARGH...right...not my area...have you thought to ask in a "dev" channel?
<transhuman> this is on yackety
<vex8ion> transhuman: Is this normal "Unable to locate package linux-firmware-nonfree" ?
<transhuman> not sure why it wont pick up the gcc version i am specifying with the export gcc= command cc=
<amirite> please transhuman
<amirite> do not talk to tomreyn
<amirite> he is not well behaved
<tomreyn> ^ ignore the troll
<transhuman> its probably in another repository like the non-free repository vex8ion
<transhuman> sorry amirite didnt know
<YankDownUnder> vex8ion, In your /etc/apt/sources.list -> have you uncommented the "non free" and "partner" repos?
<dertysuoth> transhuman:  there is any issue getting it to list the ssid networks
<YankDownUnder> tomreyn, It must be your haircut that caused the "troll" to troll...hmm...
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: sorry meant that for u
<transhuman> wireless on ubuntu isnt my area...dont have any ubuntu machines on wireless dertysuoth sorry
<dertysuoth> sorry sent to wrong guy
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: so "nmcli device wifi list" shows nothing?
<vex8ion> YankDownUnder: You effectively just lost me... I don't know
<dertysuoth> il pastbinit what it shows
<vex8ion> transhuman: Thanks for trying to help me.
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500872?
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500872/
<dertysuoth> sorry
<transhuman> dertysuoth, is this on a laptop
<YankDownUnder> vex8ion, If "apt" is unable to locate a package - you *may* be able to FIND said package by enabling the extra repositories for ppa's by uncommenting the lines in the /etc/apt/sources.list (or through the GUI, whichever is easier)
<dertysuoth> no its on a desktop
<transhuman> is the wireless switch turned on just check on the wireless router and if there is one on your wireless card on the desktop...just for shits and giggles
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: so "iwlist wlx2c4d5404a1c9 scanning" shows what?
<dertysuoth> one sec ill binit
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500886/
<faugusztin> tomreyn: that device naming is crazy :D
<vex8ion> YankDownUnder: I think that may be above my abilities. I can generally find online, copy & paste code my KNOWLEDGE  stops there.
<tomreyn> faugusztin: realtek's choice
<faugusztin> tomreyn: well that is actually udev, but still :)
<tomreyn> ok ;)
<YankDownUnder> vex8ion, You're trying to get a hold of firmware...that is apparently NOT available...in the "Software Center" (or Synaptic) you can enable several repositories for PPA's that are NOT part of the "brown bag" install. This *should* resolve your issue. That shouldn't be "above your head" in the least.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: so iwlist does see access points but nmcli does not, that's weirtd. i'm not sure why
<faugusztin> tomreyn: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c -> wl = wlan, x = MAC address, rest is the mac address :)
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: ya so that where we are at haha
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: when we nanoed into /etc/network/interfaces we put settings in could tye be in wrong
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: maybe it was a temporary issue? can you show "nmcli dev status" and "nmcli device wifi list" again?
<Dynamiiic> hi, ive got 2 ubuntu servers (1 14.04 and 1 on 16.04) when i SSH into them the 14.04 serv has tab-autocompletion whilst 16.06 doenst, any experience with it?
<vex8ion> YankDownUnder: No, that I can understand enough to see if I can find the PPA. Pretty sure it is my printer. Thank you for aking the time to spell it out for me I am getting old and learning to code other that for my own personal use going from windows to Ubuntu isn't in my near future.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: oh so the device wont be managed by network manager now.
<tomreyn> can i still see those outputs again please
<YankDownUnder> tomreyn, I wonder if using "nmcli" with the "-ps" switch would show what he's looking for...?
<dertysuoth> yes one sec
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500941/
<YankDownUnder> Dynamiiic, Strange that...eh...however, have you asked in #ubuntu-server?
<tomreyn> YankDownUnder: pretty printed secrets?
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500943/
<Dynamiiic> @YankDownUnder no i havent yet, ill try there. thanks
<dertysuoth> yank down under anything is worth trying at this point
<dertysuoth> YankDownUnder: not to step on anyones toes
<dertysuoth> that option is unknow btw
<YankDownUnder> dertysuoth, I have no toes.
<dertysuoth> what -ps switch
<dertysuoth> YankDownUnder: even better i have no wifi
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: please run "sudo ifdown wlx2c4d5404a1c9", then "sudo cp -p /etc/network/interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces.backup-20170502" and edit /etc/network/interfaces to remove all references to  wlx2c4d5404a1c9 and its configuration.
<tomreyn> then run the same nmcli commands again
<dertysuoth> kk on sec runnign it
<YankDownUnder> The only reason I suggested using the "-ps" switch was because of the "hidden" networks that were listed...I used it before to get "more" information - not that I would suggest printing PUBLICLY the "secrets" of any wireless networks...however, it worked for the time I used it...so it was merely a passing thought.
<transhuman> system wide is there a way that works for setting CC and GCC versions(temporarily)?
<dertysuoth> kk
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500959/
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500960/
<dertysuoth> my bad one sec i messd up that one man
<kazuma_desu> https://i.imgur.com/P1j3hc5.png :(
<YankDownUnder> transhuman, You do know that in mucking about the with the GCC of a system is going to end up breaking it badly, right?
<kazuma_desu> gnome-screenshot and thumbnails in pics for files keeps crashing https://i.imgur.com/P1j3hc5.png
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: i guess 'unavailable' points to a driver issue. but i'm new to nmcli myself so this is a bit of a puzzle for me, too.
<YankDownUnder> kazuma_desu, Is it safe to assume you've done an update/upgrade and tried this again...?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: what does "rfkill list" show?
<kazuma_desu> YankDownUnder, yep, just ran sudo apt-get update and upgrade -y this morning then rebooted YankDownUnder
<dertysuoth> sorry im running your long command gimme a sec my bad
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: also,m if you don't mind loosing network connectivity on the ethernet interface for a second, please do "sudo service networking restart" and then "sudo service network-manager restart" as well and show "nmcli d" again (or just tell us which state the wireless NIC is in now.
<omenius> hey, can anyone throw some buzzwords to google in order to make custom keyboard layout (I use both X and wayland)
<minimec> omenius: xbindkeys
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: alright i ran the big command and the interfaces folder is empty
<dertysuoth> so now rfkill then the restart
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: cool
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24500994/
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: are you juggling keyboards there or do you have an ssh connection setup to the computer where you'Re trying to get the wireless nic working?
<tomreyn> the latter would probably be a lot easier as long as the ethernet connection works and the default route points to it
<dertysuoth> im using laptop next to the desktop im working on
<dertysuoth> i typed the restart command in and its still doing something
<tomreyn> okay, works, too, iguess.
<tomreyn> hmm that's taking too long then
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: is there a way to stop i t
<dertysuoth> ?
<tomreyn> ctrl-c
<dertysuoth> kk ill enter it one more time
<dertysuoth> and see if htat works
<tomreyn> "sudo service networking restart" is what you're running therE?
<Younder> That doesn't work
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24501012
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24501012/
<dertysuoth> i ran both they worked this time
<sala_> i have flash memory stick with  bootable ubuntu  and i want to format it and it is not possible to format i try gparted it is not possible any body  can help me?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: yeay progress! it's disconnected, so managed
<Ben64> sala_: gparted will work
<YankDownUnder> (Is the USB unmounted?) :)
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: now "nmcli dev wifi list"
<dertysuoth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24501023/
<tomreyn> wohoo
<dertysuoth> got em
<dertysuoth> ok now to connect to murica
<sala_> Ben64: i try it  not possible
<Ben64> sala_: it is though
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: this wont work if signal is 0
<dertysuoth> ohh haha
<dertysuoth> the routers right next to it
<dertysuoth> do you wann try anyways?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: maybe run the same command again and see whether the signal stregngth changes
<tomreyn> and sure, you could just try
<dertysuoth> i ran it 4 times same strength that makes no sense cus its right here hah a
<dertysuoth> how to do we add the network ?
<tomreyn> nmcli device wifi rescan
<tomreyn> to actually re-trigger a scan
<tomreyn> to configure the coinnection: nmcli device wlx2c4d5404a1c9 connect MURICA password YOURPASSWORDGOESHERE
<travis__> Blank blu ray wasted... Small things that frustrate a guy, UBUNTU you are leaving me with a feeling that I will not be returning to you , I use to love this systembut as of late the MULTITASKING abilities of this OS have left me pissed of too many times. Hell just plain single tasking freezes have bout killed this affair we have had already now this
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: make sure the antennas are aligned to each other. maybe moving the server a little away from the router can improve things
<YankDownUnder> *ouch*
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: it said that the device name wasnt understood
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: maybeit's just "wifi" then: nmcli device wifi connect MURICA password YOURPASSWORDGOESHERE
<dertysuoth> i think that worked
<tomreyn> nmcli connection show
<vagvaf> hello guys, I think I messed up my php installation. Any help? this is the error output I am given : https://pastebin.com/Y0w10T1s
<dertysuoth> wiat it said connection activation failed 7 secrets were required but not provided
<dertysuoth> also router is reading 100 percent now
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, Have you tried doing: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ==> to see if the "-f" will FIX the "installation" along with doing the necessary update/upgrade...which sometimes will resolve the "config" issues?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: did you replace the word YOURPASSWORDGOESHERE by your actual password?
<dertysuoth> yes
<dertysuoth> haha
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, yes with no sucess
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, And is it safe to assume that you've gone through the process of doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" for PHP...?
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, no..let me try it
<kojak> Hello I need help please
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, i get "php7.0 is broken or not fully installed"
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: based on what i read when searching for the error message online, this may be a result of a low signalstrength / bad signal-
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, You can use the "sudo apt-get reinstall php7.0" -> see what does produces...
<kojak> I accidentally removed my older kernel versions after an upgrade which removed all my modules my laptop can't access internet anymore no usb/ethernet adapter works I only need to find the package that install my wifi driver and my usb/ethernet adapter driver can anybody assist me
<dertysuoth> hmm so the dongle is too close now ?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: i am gonna move the router real fast to another part of the house
<dertysuoth> ill brb
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, "Internal Error, No file name for php7.0:amd64" :S
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: hmm i don't know. i just looked at your earlier "iwlist wlx2c4d5404a1c9 scanning" output and it showed a signal strenght of 100/100 and quality of 96/100, so very good.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: so i guess thats not the issue
<kojak> up please
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: the most effective thing to try would be to put the access point to a different channel. one which is not 3 or 11.
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, "sudo apt-get -f reinstall php7.0" (or whatever the package name is)
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, same error..the package name is correct
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, How was the PHP package installed in the first place - was it a standalone install - or did you get it through the repositories?
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, through the repositories
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, So in doing "apt search php7" - do you see the COMPLETE package name?
<kojak> up please :(
<kojak> I accidentally removed my older kernel versions after an upgrade which removed all my modules my laptop can't access internet anymore no usb/ethernet adapter works I only need to find the package that install my wifi driver and my usb/ethernet adapter driver can anybody assist me
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: hey
<YankDownUnder> kojak, So the machine (laptop) has NO connectivity...
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, this is the output: https://pastebin.com/02B1wUAH . php7.0 is installed
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: yes?
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: hey so when i moved the router it went back to what it was doing
<dertysuoth> what do we have to do to get it to notice netowrks again ?
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, ARGH...right...far out, this...far out...have you asked in #ubuntu-server yet? I don't do PHP - let alone Apache2 stuff...(it gets too overcomplicated)
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: "sudo service networking restart; sudo service network-manager restart" seemed tro help last time
<dertysuoth> when i try to rescan for network i get a message that says scanning not allowed while unavailable or activating
<dertysuoth> ahh kk
<vagvaf> YankDownUnder, I will ask now :) thanks anyways!
<kojak> YankDownUnder: no
<kojak> att all
<YankDownUnder> vagvaf, Peace, bro...hope you get yer stuff fixed...fingers crossed
<kojak> I am from another computer
<kojak> I rebooted on recovery mode
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: if it still dont work run: nmcli device wifi list
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: and "nmcli d"
<kojak> I resumed the boot I end up on my environment with my data but no internet access and no modules
<dertysuoth> nmcli is device?
<dertysuoth> nmcli d is device?
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Being that you've deleted your kernels on the existing installation - and have no backups...I can only suggest looking through the kernel drivers directories and your /etc directory for clues as to which drivers your wifi and ethernet/LAN were using...otherwise, you might consider doing an "upgrade" installation over the top of your existing installation with the hopes that the drivers will be re-installed - along with new
<YankDownUnder> kernels and etc.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: yes, a shorthand
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: so its showing the netowrks again
<dertysuoth> the router is showing at 0 still
<kojak> YankDownUnder: This is what I prepared for
<dertysuoth> and its on the second floor
<kojak> but it would be my last resort as I am afraid of loosing things
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: and your kernel version is?
<kojak> My wireless card is a broadcom
<dertysuoth>  how do i check that ?
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Your /home won't be mucked with...however, there are other customisations that might be lost...
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: cat /proc/version
<kojak> and I have a usb ethernet adapter with a realtek r8152 firmware
<YankDownUnder> kojak, On this "laptop" - do you have ANY means by which to connect it to a network?
<dertysuoth> linux version 4.10.0-20-generic
<kojak> YankDownUnder: all that I have tried failled up till now
<YankDownUnder> kojak, The laptop is sitting in recovery mode?
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I rebooted with a liveusb and lsmod gave me cdc_ether usb_net r8152 mii usbcore for my usb/ethernet adapter
<selsper_> how do I check that I have the latest/ best/ most relevant graphics driver installed???
<kojak> yes it is
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Have you booted to a console on the laptop?
<kojak> yes
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: since that's >4.8 you may need to use https://github.com/paspro/rtl8814AU instead
<kojak> YankDownUnder: but I resumed boot and it looged me through the GUI and I have everything here available
<kojak> YankDownUnder: only the network fails
<YankDownUnder> kojak, So if you type: sudo modprobe t8152 ==> do you get any errors or messages?
<dertysuoth> so if the machine isnt connected to the web what would u recoomend
<kojak> yes
<kojak> YankDownUnder: FATAL no module found in /lib/modules/...
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Right...lack of kernel modules...
<kojak> YankDownUnder: exactly
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: how  do you change the kernel to 8?
<YankDownUnder> kojak, You might start to consider doing the "upgrade" installation over the top of your existing installation - remember, it won't blow away your /home directory...
<kojak> YankDownUnder: fatal: module r8152 not found in directory /lib/modules/4.8.0-51-generic
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Yeah...lack of kernel modules...
<kojak> YankDownUnder: there must be a way to download this module and copy it on my laptop
<YankDownUnder> kojak, I'm surprised that the actual ethernet/LAN is not being found...but that's a different story.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: plus my harddirve is encrypted with luks
<kojak> YankDownUnder: it's no native ethernet it is a USB adapter I had for those kind of emergencies
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: ubuntu 17.04 (zesty) copmes with 4.10 by default, you should probably not run it with an older kernel.
<dertysuoth> oh my bad
<dertysuoth> i am confused on what your reccomending
<YankDownUnder> kojak, You can attempt to do so on another machine - copy it to the USB and copy it to the laptop...OR boot the laptop with the liveUSB, locate the proper packages/drivers, download them, and then "install" them after rebooting into the laptop's system (recovery)
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I can find which package provide the module
<kojak> *can't*
<kojak> YankDownUnder: *can't*
<dertysuoth> tomreyn:  its reading 100 percent now
<YankDownUnder> kojak, The smartest thing to do is what I suggested...really...overlay installation on the existing installation...
<dertysuoth> but the connectio to it is failing
<dertysuoth> nvm it switched bacj
<kojak> YankDownUnder: the only thing I know is theses are the needed modules cdc_ether usb_net r8152 mii usbcore
<gosul33t> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 17.04 with Gnome and am trying to fix my resolution
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I will try one thing reboot from the usb drive and try to copy to the hard drive all the /lib somewhere
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: my gues sis that the driver you have now has stability issues on kernel versions newer than 4.8. and you have 4.10. so i would suggest to remove the driver you use now and use the driver from the github repository i linked to (which is a modified version of the driver you are using now, making it work with linux versions newer than 4.8, so it should work on your linux 4.10).
<gosul33t> I'm using a laptop, in the Display settings, the highest is 1366x768, how can I change it to 1920x1080?
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: i think you said your brother built the other driver for you, so i suggest you ask him to build this one for you now.
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: can i do that via flash drive ?
<YankDownUnder> kojak, I understand that...the kernel requires the modules - and requires their presence within the kernel mod tree (/var/lib/kernel blah blah blah) -> so if you wish to spend the time in building all of that from a local point, it will take time. You truly need to THINK about removing kernels and kernel sources the next time you're faced with this situation.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: do what exactly?
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I used the kclean alias I always used but ... completion failed ...
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: i think i got it i gave him the link and ithink hes gonna build the driver
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: alright. i guess this will help. he would probably agree that this github repository's README file hints that the original github repository would not be compatible to the kernel you use.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: are you aware of any repair command from a liveusb ?
<dertysuoth> ya haha he couldnt figure out what you did so i think this willl fix the connection issu e
<dertysuoth> we will try this,  thank you a ton for the help
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Yeah...reinstallation...but I digress...
<dertysuoth> we couldnt have gotten this far without u
<kojak> YankDownUnder: ... I am realy affraid of upgrading to 17.04 as there are known issues
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: :) glad i could hellp. take notes on how we proceeded and how we got to the point where we could almost connect. you'll need to do the same again with the new driver
<dertysuoth> can u remind me the steps
<dertysuoth> so i can keep them stored
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Didn't say anything about upgrading to 17.04 - what's the installation on the laptop?
<kojak> YankDownUnder: the laptop is installed with kubuntu 16.10
<Younder> I usually stick to the LTS versions. There is so much stuff on my machine it is a nightmare to upgrade.
<YankDownUnder> kojak, So then you merely do a "reinstall" of 16.10 over the top of the existing 16.10...easy done.
<kojak> I will lose all my setups
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I will lose all my setups
<gsilvapt> Anyone has experience using a mini displayport in Ubuntu 16.04?
<AndroUser> hi
<kojak> YankDownUnder: there must be a way
<YankDownUnder> kojak, It will NOT delete your /home directory....and in all reality, you've saved data, true? Makes you think about the repercussions of deleting kernels...
<dertysuoth> tomreyn: which ones would u write down
<AndroUser> do know command find all file *.extension more recent per folder?
<gsilvapt> I'm having huge issues after suspension. Like, performance issues, then computer crashes and I have to restart it manually...
<AndroUser> i newbie
<kojak> YankDownUnder: no backup no space to do it ... I always dealt with a small /boot by removing old kernels via an alias first time autocomplete betrays me
<YankDownUnder> kojak, "The way" is going to be long and drawn out. If you feel so inclined to do it, bear in mind it will take time. I'm offering you a K.I.S.S. solution that WILL work regardless...either which, remember that we have to live down the mistakes we make.
<Younder> I might mention etckeeper. The installs version control vom /etc. Can save you from a lot of trouble.
<AndroUser> i looking command e.g. find who find file more recent per folder
<kojak> YankDownUnder: you are right but I will lose all my host based setup and probably the kde config
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: not really. generally, remove the old driver ("lsmod; rmmod rtl8814au") and remove the drivers' files (and only those!) from /lib/modules/... then move the new driver into place and make sure it gets loaded, use "lsmod" and "modinfo rtl8814au", make sure it's the new driver version your brother built for you now.
<YankDownUnder> kojak, That stuff is STILL on the laptop. SImply back up those files. As far as your KDE desktop configuration, as I said, the /home directory is NOT touched by the "installation"...which means that your stuff will NOT be blown out...hmm...
<AndroUser> can i with find to have file more recent per folder
<YankDownUnder> kojak, And setting up all that stuff is going to take LESS time than fighting to figure out your f*kup with the kernels and drivers...true?
<kojak> YankDownUnder: this I know but /etc files I have touched, some configs in /var some tunings left and right ...
<YankDownUnder> kojak, COPY THEM TO A DIRECTORY AS A BACKUP. Simple. Easy done.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I am quite unsure... I tweaked my computer a lot it to have all the drivers working I don't remeber what to back up ...
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I may sound stupid but I had quite a hard time to have perfectly stable with all the drivers I almost wrote a blog about it ...
<tomreyn> !irclogs | dertysuoth
<ubottu> dertysuoth: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> you can folow our previous chat up there.
<tomreyn> dertysuoth: sorry that was nonsense. i meant to write: you can read up on our previous chat there.
<tomreyn> i'll be afk but back later
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Remember this: You made a big mistake. You have to pay for the mistake you made. You can do it the easy way and roll on, or you can do it the hard way. Your choice.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: you are 100% suppose I was on a production system I should have found a solution to recover it. Learning the hard can pay good sometimes at least I would say I have learned from my mistakes and I truely believe there must be a way to work this arround
<YankDownUnder> kojak, IF you were on a production/live system, this would not have happened. There would be backups...and backups of backups.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: the solution doesn't look that hard, all I need to do is mount my encrypted drive and copy /var/lib/module blablah
<kojak> YankDownUnder: well if the backup would take 24h out plus 24h to install it and induce massive money loss that wouldn't change a thing
<YankDownUnder> kojak, There is a way, but you're wanting to go down a rabbit hole that will cause you a heap of wasted time. Your choice. I'm not here to take you down that rabbit hole. I have things to do and folks to assist...partaking in the painful journey is NOT my idea of a nice breakfast and morning tea. :)
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Business doesn't work like that - and neither does network administration. Restoration of a backup - modular - would generally take less than five minutes.
<YankDownUnder> As it does here...(two minutes, maybe?)
<kojak> YankDownUnder: you are right on that too :) Thank you for your help in all the cases I will keep you update whether I faild or not
<kojak> YankDownUnder: which backup solution would you recommend for me btw ?
<YankDownUnder> kojak, For your purposes => "systemback" => it's in the repos => else you can create nice scripts - which are the better option because you can customise stuff => so using rsync and the likes WILL be your friend(s)
<kojak> YankDownUnder: thank you. Now I am reading the doc to mount my encrypted filesystem ...
<saesneg> can anyone help with broadcom bluetooth issues?
<nathan_> does autoremove/autoclean represents any danger to the stability of the system?
<tomreyn> kojak: since you got an encrypted file system, you may also want to store backups encrypted. look into duplicity. be warned that it's not the easiest solution to setup as your first backup solution though.
<nathan_> I saw an article on the web suggesting some apps to facilitate the job of cleaning an ubuntu machine.
<tomreyn> kojak: also be aware that backups are of no use if you don'T know how to restore them targetted, quickly and efficiently and have tested that restoring them actually works.
<tomreyn> nathan_: if you're referring to apt autoclean / autoremove: no it does not.
<nathan_> tomreyn: ok, thanks.
<tomreyn> nathan_: for the most part, ubuntu doesn't get cluttered with outdated configurations and files all over the place (thanks to package management), so there is less of a need to run software to try and guess what's safe to remove.
<YankDownUnder> nathan_, They're useful in just "housekeeping"...nothing harmful in the least.
<kojak> tomreyn: yes indeed I need to test this
<nathan_> I guess I should run these commands or applications only if I'm running out of space on my machine, right? Idk if its a best practice to run them regularly.
<irreleph4nt> Hi. Are you guys here supporting elementaryos as well?
<capum321> i've installed qingy. i'm supposed to edit /etc/event.d/tty1 to make it work, which i don't have this event.d path in /etc. should this be the default?
<nathan_> As tomreyn said, package management probably deal with this stuff alone. Well, thanks for the answers. :)
<YankDownUnder> nathan_, Here's something that I use basically in a script every day: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && sudo apt -y autoremove && sudo apt -y autoclean" => just "cleans house" nicely and doesn't leave "cruft" all over the place - not that Ubuntu does in the first place, but it's nice to KNOW that the house is clean, as it were...
<irreleph4nt> I am using elementaryos Loki (Ubuntu 16.04)with a touchscreen laptop - How do I right-clikc via touch? Long press / hold does nothing
<tomreyn> nathan_: you don't need to run them regularly, no. also you should not run out of space on the root file system. if you do, either your partitioning scheme is bad for how you use ubuntu, or there is some software which is badly configred which needs to be fixed.
<tomreyn> YankDownUnder: you can do the same using unattended-updates (except the autoclean, i think)
<tomreyn> !elementary | irreleph4nt
<ubottu> irreleph4nt: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<YankDownUnder> tomreyn, True - I still like to watch IN PERSON...(servers are a different story - I do NOT want to know anything other than they're up and running happily) :)
<irreleph4nt> tomreyn, thanks
<tomreyn> i see, you're special ;)
<tomreyn> ^ YankDownUnder
<capum321> hello
<capum321> could one verify if /etc/event.d exists in your own system?
<tomreyn> capum321: you could run 'ls /etc/event.d'
<capum321> i don't have this path
<capum321> i've installed qingy. i'm supposed to edit /etc/event.d/tty1 to make it work, which i don't have this event.d path in /etc. should this be the default?
<tomreyn> verification complete
<tomreyn> capum321: /etc/event.d is used by upstart, which was used in past ubuntu releases (some of which are still supported)
<capum321> tomreyn: myself could do some research, but i am on terminal console
<capum321> i should get some terminal browser
<tomreyn> either that or a second computer
<capum321> don't have second option
<capum321> elinks right?
<tomreyn> live / install cd also works
<tomreyn> yes, elinks is an option
<tomreyn> dont run as root
<capum321> ok
<ecdhe> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> (the same goes for irc, cough, cough)
<kojak> YankDownUnder: what's the prefered ubuntu installation method to have least amount of software installed by default (is it using lubuntu then incrementally adding packages?) or a la debian via netinstall/server version (warnings ahead about power consumption)
<capum321> great advice
<kojak> tomreyn: what's the prefered ubuntu installation method to have least amount of software installed by default (is it using lubuntu then incrementally adding packages?) or a la debian via netinstall/server version (warnings ahead about power consumption)
<YankDownUnder> kojak, lubuntu or xubuntu are great for "minimal"...for YOU? Yes...that would be a good option...
<tomreyn> kojak: netinstall / server to install few packages, debootstrap for possibly even fewer. but reducing the amount of installed software is not the same as reducing the amount of running software.
<tomreyn> ...or how much resources the running software consumes.
<tomreyn> ...or which software you choose (opver others) to run.
<AndroUser> hi
<Bashing-om> kojak: If ya really desire lean and mean - and are handy with the package management system; consider a minimal install.
<Bashing-om> !minimal | kojak
<ubottu> kojak: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tomreyn> Note this hint: "While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode."
<kojak> tomreyn: very good point about uefi
<kojak> Bashing-om: thanks
<kojak> YankDownUnder: thanks
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Peace bro.
<Bashing-om> kojak: :) Every dark cloud has a silver lining - so my Grand Mother told me .
<YankDownUnder> "Every obstacle is actually a challenge and a lesson."
<kojak> YankDownUnder: you are definitely right!
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Perception is everything.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: it's the moment of truth for me :)
<YankDownUnder> kojak, I've made many mistakes in the past 30+ years...and fortunately have learned from SOME...
<danja> yay bolllocks
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I also did and I have one I particularly regret
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Therefore, perceiving everything in a positive light creates a better path towards learning - and keeps the mind open.
<capum321> hello since i don't have a login manager in this minimal installation (just base system + with few tweaks already) how to, after login in tty1, the system starts the session i installed automatically as lined out help.ubuntu.com/community/qingy
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I realy should stick to this moral every single day of my life
<bazhang> !ot | kojak YankDownUnder
<ubottu> kojak YankDownUnder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> capum321, Not sure I understand
<capum321> hello since i don't have a login manager in this minimal installation (just base system + with few tweaks already) how to, after login in tty1, the system starts the session automatically as lined out help.ubuntu.com/community/qingy
<capum321> sorry
<capum321> YankDownUnder: do you understand qingy?
<kojak> bazhang: sorry for disgressing
<YankDownUnder> capum321, Looking...
<analyser> hey guys, anyone knows a tool to compare text files (like diff, vimdiff, etc) that is capable of doing of revision like word? I mean, accepting/declining each modifications?
<selsper_> gedit?
<capum321> YankDownUnder: I want to make it work under 17.04 (my system doens't have /etc/event.d) or use some other method
<analyser> selsper_: gedit does it?
<selsper_> probably not
<selsper_> been here 3 weeks trying to get runescape client operantional
<analyser> selsper_: afaik I agree
<YankDownUnder> capum321, 17.04? Mate...sorry...that's "too new" for my taste and experience. LTS releases is another story. I am looking at "qingy" - the Community pages - and yes, I understand the principle - what I don't fully understand is where you're at and what you're having an issue with aside from the /etc/event.d bits...
<YankDownUnder> capum321, And I'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/qingy
<capum321> Yank i don't have /etc/event.d/*  tty's to edit
<capum321> do you understand now?
<YankDownUnder> capum321, On 16.04 it's in /etc/apm/event.d
<capum321> let me check
<capum321> no, i have apparmor apparmor.d and apt
<capum321> so i should use other method?
<YankDownUnder> capum321, The "ttyX" that "appears" to be referenced for "qingy" are in /etc/init/ => tty1 and above...as in "tty1.conf" - but in looking at "qingy" it doesn't appear to be the same reference...
<YankDownUnder> capum321, The page referenced was also LAST updated in 2015.
<YankDownUnder> capum321, In looking at: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qingy => I'm trying to find/locate exactly where the edits to "ttyX" are supposed to be - as they're not where you are looking...but they'd still have to be pertinent to the system - as the package was built for 17.04
<selsper> hey guys I'm wondering if you could troubleshoot this issue I'm having
<selsper> http://i.imgur.com/33JFC0r.jpg
<capum321> ok that's great
<bazhang> selsper, dont do that here
<YankDownUnder> capum321, Patience...I'm downloading the source code to read the "README" (imagine that!)
<selsper_> k
<YankDownUnder> capum321, According to the README in the source code, ANY and ALL configurations are in /etc/qingy...
<kojak> YankDownUnder: Guess what : it worked !!!!!
<YankDownUnder> capum321, I'd honestly suggest emailing the dev for "better installation instructions" as the ones provided aren't quite, well, "clear as mud" => Michele Noberasco <michele.noberasco@tiscali.it>
<YankDownUnder> kojak, Buy yourself a donut. A vegetarian donut. With no meat. And a coffee.
<elky> selsper_: if you've been trying here for 3 weeks without luck then you should probably look at different places to get help instead of memeing at us
<selsper_> well
<selsper_> i did
<selsper_> hence the meme
<selsper_> not the sort of trolly wollop to try in once place and then complain
<elky> selsper_: such as their actual forums.
<selsper_> wat
<selsper_> i did post their
<elky> selsper_: runescape has forums
<selsper_> yeah i know
<selsper_> been on them since 12 yrs ffs
<elky> selsper_: so why would you think that a linux distro support channel would know better?
<selsper_> omg
<selsper_> w/e
<selsper_> so done with trolls
 * elky raises an eyebrow
<selsper_> there*
<kojak> YankDownUnder: I am back
<rizonz> can anyone tell me what package contains the perl module URI::Escape ?
<dax> rizonz: liburl-perl
<dax> rizonz: liburi-perl *
<rizonz> dax: all in ?
<dax> rizonz: the list of files in liburi-perl is http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/all/liburi-perl/filelist . It includes URI::Escape.
<kojak> YankDownUnder: thank you for your help and for your words :)
<kojak> and thanks to all other who assisted
<rizonz> dax: thanks!
#ubuntu 2017-05-03
<Krent> !Ook Svante Paabo - Neanderthal Man- In Search of Lost Genomes (epub).rar
<ubottu> Krent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<YankDownUnder> Krent, "Ook" is a word spoken by the Librarian at the Unseen University and does not apply to Ubuntu.
<john__> has anyone tested the nvidia CUDA dev kit cuda-repo-ubuntu1604-8-0-local-ga2_8.0.61-1_amd64.deb on ubuntu 17.04?
<orlock> AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE!
<bazhang> wrong channel orlock
<analyser> orlock: lol
<YankDownUnder> orlock, Only after 11am can you state that - according to NSW laws.
<orlock> bazhang:  *** Noodlewitt [textual@49.24.70.115.static.exetel.com.au] joined channel #ubuntu
<orlock> bazhang: Nope, write channel, just people not paying attention
<bazhang> orlock, take the chatter elsewhere please
<orlock> no u.
<sambagirl> evening. i have a 500+ gig micro sd card and i wanted to know whether i can modify the partition and/or make multiple partitions? reason is the laptop internal sdd is only 32gig and windows 10 takes up most of that and i prefer not to use linux on usb like i am now.
<sambagirl> so instead of dual boot, i could just select the boot menu
<sambagirl>  i set up legacy
<lunagirl> partitions have mostly nothing to do with devices, its up to the os
<YankDownUnder> sambagirl, The BIOS on the machine would be the limiting factor. Aside from that, you should be able to treat a microSD the same as a normal drive.
<lunagirl> well, yeah, unless you have a very old BIOS
<sambagirl> i'll give it a show with a smaller one just for the results. what i was thinking was to resize the micro sd actually, but not sure about that.
<sambagirl> shot not show
<YankDownUnder> I've used "microSD" cards for boot/system/system rescues....they're convenient.
<lunagirl> it depends ultimatly what you want to do
<sambagirl> yes i agree and less chance of breaking off in a usb port
<YankDownUnder> I've broken a few USB's...er...actually...more than a few...WAY more than a few...
<lunagirl> how did you manage that
<sambagirl> the internal ssd is so small. 32gig. win10 takes up almost of it. i have been using linux for a really long time. i prefer it.
<YankDownUnder> lunagirl, I used to drink like a fish and I would go "apey" on delicate machinery/parts/walls/guitars
<sambagirl> laptops fall and or you bang up against the usb and ther you go
<sambagirl> hey thanks let me see what  i come up with. chao
<lunagirl> YankDownUnder: nothing like a drunken bliss of the moment
<YankDownUnder> sambagirl, The BIOS on that machine - is it capable of reading the 500gb microSD?
<lunagirl> sambagirl: its like this, my main is a 14 year old P4 and it happily reads a 2 ter USB disk, like Yank says, check the BIOS and what its specs can do
<orlock> lunagirl: damn, go and buy a cheap i3, just for the power savings!
<lunagirl> orlock: it costs $9 to run 24/7 a month and I can live with it
<lunagirl> besides, it would mean i actually had to buy new stuff which i prefer not to do
<lunagirl> why buy stuff when you can get it free from a dumpster
<orlock> Which is what i do
<orlock> but if you were doing that, why would you still have a 14 year old PC?
<orlock> i7 2600's have just started becoming EOL here btw
<lunagirl> ill have it until something else turns up
<lunagirl> orlock: i dont need something bigger, this one serves me good
<YankDownUnder> "Buying" is a sin.
<lunagirl> yeah
<lunagirl> lol, the sticker says, designed for windows xp, it runs customized ubuntu happily
<YankDownUnder> If it's got stickers still on it, um...it might be too new...
<lunagirl> YankDownUnder: imagine it was pulled straight out of a DC
<lunagirl> i just happened to be near by when they dumped it
<YankDownUnder> XP runs great in a VB-vm...just made me test that...(forgot I had it nearly)
<lunagirl> i would like qemu for virt if it wasnt such a bitch on having to bridge host and guest
<lunagirl> its worthless if out of the box you cant connect from host to guest
<YankDownUnder> ...hence Virtualbox...
<lunagirl> yes
<lunagirl> which is what i use
<YankDownUnder> It's free, it always - ALWAYS works...and it's free. Did I mention it's free?
<pd1> yes, its free. but ALWAYS !!!!1111elfeins seems too much
<lunagirl> you might have mentioned it once or twice
<YankDownUnder> Every now and again I give "qemu" a shot, but it requires the patience of a rocket scientist to get to work properly...and I don't have that much time...I have coffee to drink and ciggies to smoke.
<lunagirl> YankDownUnder: sounds like the average human
<lunagirl> i havent had problems with it or the virt manager, its just this stupid kink not having frame grabs to enable the host and the guest to talk which gets me
<lunagirl> must be some gray and neck beard decision
<YankDownUnder> They'll work out a nice "GUI" for configuration sometime in the hopefully near future...(two years from now)
<lunagirl> its called virt manager and its actually nicer than virtualbox
<pd1> virsh is a nice gui ;)
<lunagirl> yeah
<YankDownUnder> I've used VirtManager (MANGLER) and still not quite happy...either which, I resolve the issues that require resolution with the already established tools (Virtualbox)...and all that that entails.
<lunagirl> a glass of wine tastes different to everyone
<YankDownUnder> I get presented with an issue to resolve - I resolve the issue. Given the tools I have...and have direct experience with...and keeping it all K.I.S.S. in case I get hit by a bus.
<pd1> the nice thing with virtualbox is that you have no trouble exporting appliances and carry them around to friends/whatever
<YankDownUnder> pd1, "Friends" - what is that? Is that a new tool? New application? New fad? What are these "friends" you talk about? ;)
<lunagirl> except when you try to run openbsd with no extensions in the cpu
<lunagirl> level of disk corruption is hillarious
<YankDownUnder> That just made me curious about building a nice OpenBSD image for VB...
<lunagirl> dont try it without virtual extensions in the cpu which almost all cpus have today
<lunagirl> openbsd is imao a long overdue fad, it works yes, but usability, no
<lunagirl> maybe as a frontend ssh server but nothing else
<YankDownUnder> I might could use it for something entirely productive (IMHO)
<lunagirl> good for you
<capum321> hello
<pynki> hi
<YankDownUnder> capum321, Did you sort out your issues with "qingy"?
<lunagirl> hi
<lunagirl> sco is funny cause its its speaks funny, like the security mechanism though
<lunagirl> and it only needs 64 mb to run
<YankDownUnder> SCO has always bee "aloof and robotic"
<lunagirl> yeah, its very clear on user hostility
<YankDownUnder> "User hostility" = "Customer Support"
<lunagirl> and they wonder why they are at the bottom
<lunagirl> been toying around with the openserver on max security settings, its nice as such but very single minded
<lunagirl> and the ssh server cant talk security for jack
<YankDownUnder> Secure = OS/2 Warp 3 Server + LAN Manager. Secure.
<implite> Hi YankDownUnder
<lunagirl> YankDownUnder: are you going for the new release?
<lunagirl> anyone here have experience with cpulimit?
<YankDownUnder> implite, For experimenting - in a VM, yes. For actual live production? No. Not on your life.
<lunagirl> im not having luck, i shoot a process with 20% but it still takes up cpu like normal
<elky> YankDownUnder: lunagirl can you limit discussion here to specific ubuntu support (ubuntu support does not include chitchat about what you're considering running in a vm). we have #ubuntu-offtopic for non ubuntu support discussion.
<lunagirl> elky: sure
<lunagirl> im just trying to figure out why my ubuntu install is not responding as one of the programs in the repositories promises
<lunagirl> point taken though
<YankDownUnder> DNS?
<pynki> you are limition on a running process or start it with the limits?
<lunagirl> hey, i was told to shut up or leave to off topic
<lunagirl> i do know its ubuntu specific cause ive not seen this in gentoo
<YankDownUnder> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-limit-cpu-usage-of-a-process-with-cpulimit-debian-ubuntu (on topic)
<pynki> https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-limit-cpu-usage-with-cpulimit-on-ubuntu-linux
<pynki> more detailed
<pynki> the scoutapp link next? :D
<pynki> is there a convinient command to add keys to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys from the same machine?
<lunagirl> oh, to hell with it, having a 20 year old grey beard stifle chat during the graveyard hours, not worth it
<Aginor> pynki: ssh-copy-id
<YankDownUnder> pynki, "Convenient" as in...?
<pynki> does that work on localhost?
<pynki> as in "one liner"
<Aginor> it installs the user's keys on the remoteuser@remotehost
<Aginor> where remotehost can be localhost
<YankDownUnder> Learning something new everyday - SO, Aginor - this being said, I can copy the keys I have locally here - to a remote machine (one of my remote servers)...yes - is this the case?
<pynki> ssh-copy-id does that, yes
<pynki> thx Aginor, my fault was that sshd is limited to an external ip address
<analyser> hey guys, does anyone know a VCS that manages diffs word-by-word instead of line-by-line?
<YankDownUnder> I assumed that all VCS was "word by word"...
<FishPencil> Why are users who are not  the owner, group, or other for a folder able to go one level in? For example, usr1 is able to see inside /home/usr2 and /home/usr3
<FishPencil> The home folders all have drwx------ permissions
<YankDownUnder> FishPencil, The possibility could be that "usr1" and "usr2" have admin rights - but not necessarily rights - as root - to do anything further...?
<pynki> is the "others" permission 0 FishPencil, or is that a philisophical question about user rights in linux home dirs? the "why" confuses me a bit...
<pynki> and i my eyes users are always owner,group or other
<FishPencil> The users are only part of their group
<pynki> drwx------  6 user user 4096 May  2 12:41 user/
<pynki> [vm-dev-server] root [/home]# ll user/
<pynki> total 48
<pynki> same here...
<stoner19> is there an Ubuntu Server distro for Raspberry Pi 2B? I don't need the desktop environment
<john__> uninstall the desktop environment
<john__> and probably uninstall 100 apps the pi comes with that you don't need on your server
<stoner19> yeah, that doesn't seem to be the proper way to go about this
<pynki> john__, that can take hours to get rid of everything that is a desktop program
<john__> write a script so you can do it again every time you deploy the hardware
<stoner19> server would be better
<stoner19> if only I knew how to write said script...
<john__> you can probably deploy the same script on any pi distro
<pynki> stoner19, have a look at these scripts, https://github.com/debian-pi/raspbian-ua-netinst, you might be able to let it download ubuntu instead of raspbian
<stoner19> awesome pynki thank you
<john__> that way you always have an easy way to get a distro even on a pi that has not been invented yet
<stoner19> was hoping for Ubuntu as I'm more familiar with it
<pynki> stoner19, dont knwo why you need a ubuntu, these scripts will give you a minimal raspbian.
<john__> I like the idea of buying a pi kit pre flashed
<john__> micro sd out of the box always works
<pynki> minimal as in minimal ;)
<capum321> hello does 17.04 run with systemd?
<pynki> yes
<capum321> in previous version which is the program?
<Jordan_U> capum321: Before Ubuntu switched to systemd for init it used upstart for init. What are you trying to accomplish?
<capum321> i am trying to make qingy work
<Aginor> YankDownUnder: it copies the public key, not the private keys
<YankDownUnder> Aginor, Ah...hmm...noted...
<Aginor> YankDownUnder: more explicitly, it installs them in the authorized_keys file on the remote host, allowing you to do key-based authentication instead of password based
<pynki> or besides password based
<YankDownUnder> Aginor, Roger that.
<pynki> but a 'cat key.pub >> authorized_keys' will work too i assume :D
<Aginor> pynki: it would, and you can write a scriptlet to do it all for you easy enough
<Aginor> it's just a little convenience command
<Jordan_U> capum321: Do *not* try to use upstart in Ubuntu 17.04.
<capum321> Jordan_U: i am supposed to edit a file that exec agetty tty1-6 and replace it to qingy
<capum321> with*
<capum321> Jordan_U: what is the file in 17.04 ?
<capum321> which*
<YankDownUnder> capum321, Have you asked the developer about proper instructions for "qingy" as I posted?
<orlock> gettys were traditionally run from inittab, no idea about 17.0.4 though
<capum321> YankDownUnder: the manual was correct then
<capum321> will check
<YankDownUnder> All of this for a "themed" console tty...hmm...
<capum321> there is no inittab file in /etc
<YankDownUnder> capum321, /etc/init
<orlock> capum321: yeah, just saw
<orlock> damn they really went all-in with systemd, fuck that
<orlock> they broke unix
<capum321> YankDownUnder: neither there is
<YankDownUnder> orlock, The author admits clearly that this is NOT an actual functional or useful "application" or replacement for getty...however...I digress...I suggested the code be downloaded - which I actually did - against my better judgement - and out of curiosity. The instructions - well, plainly suck.
<capum321> and you wanted me to have a discussion with this kind of person
<YankDownUnder> capum321, You're wanting to use a program written by someone...someone that didn't really give proper instructions for installation (on 16.04 or above)...and you don't want to contact the person that wrote the program - but want to get the program to work by asking everyone and their brother how to get the program to run...hmm...I smell a bit of illogic in that.
<capum321> it was a joke
<YankDownUnder> Yes. A joke. Like mustard gas and nuclear bombs. Yes. Coolbeans.
<capum321> great i am paranoid 1 you paranoid 2
<implite> Bah LOLOLOL
<YankDownUnder> I survived to 54 by being slightly - if not more - paranoid than most...hmm... :)
<implite> you guys are all wacky
<YankDownUnder> implite, Zackly.
<fermulator> irc
<implite> Rofl
<analyser> YankDownUnder: afaik, most of them compare line-by-line. :/
<YankDownUnder> analyser, Didn't know that...
<analyser> YankDownUnder: Me neither :/ I'm trying to reproduce to word review feature with latex file, it's been a pain in the a**!
<tubal> I'm really tuning in late to the  broader systemd story out there. I hadn't even looked into what 16.10 uses; I assumed upstart.
<YankDownUnder> analyser, I'm sure that someone has thought this through - more than one someone - and I'm sure there is a resolution to this VCS issue - perchance to research and dig...
<Jordan_U> capum321: I'm confused. Why do you not want to ask the developer exactly?
<YankDownUnder> Jordan_U, ...the instructions given are unclear and do not fit the system structure of Ubuntu 16.04 and above...
<gr8kodr> having issues with mysql-*-5.7.18 and ubuntu 16.04.2, will removing installed components also remove any databases, or will they still be there after a reinstall?
<analyser> YankDownUnder: i'll keep searching. But believe me, it's not been easy by no means. The best lead that I got is to use wdiff with ATOM wdiff extension.
<YankDownUnder> analyser, Egads...
<YankDownUnder> analyser, And you've asked in #latex for the same?
<analyser> YankDownUnder: Thats a good idea, I'll try it!
<capum321> "<Jordan_U> capum321: I'm confused." YankDownUnder: see what you did?
<capum321> Jordan_U: truely, this information already exists on web, i just have to find and parse it
<YankDownUnder> capum321, It's my duty to confuse and obfuscate.
<vivsoni> hi I am unable to install ubuntu package 'libsystemd-dev'
<capum321> lol
<vivsoni> it gives error "E: Unable to locate package libsystemd-dev"
<Jordan_U> capum321: Why are you sure that this information exists on the web? What is the downside to asking the developer?
<capum321> talking the devil
<capum321> waiting
<capum321> i assume it is through email?
<capum321> hate emails
<YankDownUnder> vivsoni, Is that the correct name for the package?
<vivsoni> i have found i link in which it states that its dependency package is DELETED link "https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/proposed/libsystemd-daemon-dev"
<YankDownUnder> vivsoni, I just did a search - "libsystemd-dev"
<vivsoni> YankDownUnder, yes the package name is correct
<vivsoni> did you found that package
<vivsoni> ?
<YankDownUnder> vivsoni, Yes - it's "libsystemd-dev"
<vivsoni> i am using 14.04 trusty ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> vivsoni, ah...well...can't quite help you with that...using 16.04 here...
<vivsoni> ohk
<kode54> systemd wasn't introduced to LTS until 16.04
<YankDownUnder> That makes more sense...so it'd be time to upgrade/update...hmm...
<kostkon> !info libsystemd-dev 14.04
<ubottu> '14.04' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakke
<kostkon> !info libsystemd-dev trusty
<ubottu> Package libsystemd-dev does not exist in trusty
<TLoFP> Hi, how good is the ZFS support in Ubuntu 17.04?
<TLoFP> I have to decide between Motherboard RAID 0 and ZFS, any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> vivsoni: old but maybe still valid : http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-and-test-systemd-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr-and-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ .
<YankDownUnder> TLoFP, Patience. Have you asked in #ubuntu-server ?
<TLoFP> YankDownUnder: now I was unaware of the mentioned room
<YankDownUnder> TLoFP, Since ZFS is more conducive to "server" application - yeah - probably a better place to ask...
<TLoFP> thanks YankDownUnder it has been a long time since I have been on the Ubuntu platform... glad to be back though
<YankDownUnder> TLoFP, Coolbeans...and understandable...(go with what works and has the most easily accessible support) :)
<TLoFP> YankDownUnder: Yea, I really want to do this one right ;D
<TLoFP> The Ubuntu-server is actually a VM but it will have two physical disks attached to it.
<Rakko> I keep getting an error when trying to install a package, and it's not telling me what I need to know to fix it. "lldb : Depends: lldb-3.8 (>= 3.8~) but it is not going to be installed"
<Rakko> how do I actually get lldb (of any version) installed?
<Rakko> "it is not going to be installed" is... well, not helpful.
<YankDownUnder> Rakko, What package are you trying to install...?
<Rakko> lldb
<SlidingHorn> Rakko, no...what's requiring lldb?
<Rakko> I'm trying to install lldb.
<kode54> I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest "circular dependency"
<Rakko> (hmm, now I see that I have a version of it already; not the current one, but maybe good enough. But its version number is added to its /usr/bin name.)
<Rakko> that message is followed by "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<Rakko> how do I view my "held broken packages"?
<YankDownUnder> Rakko, "sudo apt-get -f install" => does that fix it?
<Rakko> no (but it did suggest a package I no longer need)
<robattila256> do you guys know a file manager that shows image preview on the folder and not just the picture thumbnail?
<Delphin> anyone use webvirtcloud? having a error whenever I click instances "Error: Failed to connect socket to '/var/run/libvirt/libvirt-sock': Permission denied "
<Rakko> oh. dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<Rakko> ... which yields nothing.
<Rakko> ok, I removed lldb-3.5 and it worked
<aminio> :O
<pynki> YankDownUnder, still awake? are you able to set the monitor count in you ubuntu hosted virtualbox VMs?
<YankDownUnder> pynki, Yes, matey...you are...
<pynki> nice!
 * pynki is moving the windows install back into the vm where it belongs
<YankDownUnder> pynki, It's useful - THAT being said, make sure to install the "guest additions" and get all the vid stuff straight prior to playing around with it...but yeah, it's quite nice...(read, understand, play, test, understand more, read more)
<pynki> YankDownUnder, before i trash the windows install i needed to know :D
<pynki> but well, as i just figured out - i need hyper-v :o
<pynki> so no vm-windows :/
<YankDownUnder> pynki, I thought that any Windows installation was already trash - even prior to it's installation...hmm...
<pynki> YankDownUnder, yes they are - its feeling like being trapped in the horror house - but some thing, even they are just a few, can not bedone with linux atm
<YankDownUnder> pynki, Unfortunately that is true...for the moment...
<capum321> helo
<implite> Lol i dont need windows for anything now
<pynki> YankDownUnder, i could by a Mac! but thats even more stupid then running windows
<capum321> how to check if I am using xinitrc or xsession?
<YankDownUnder> pynki, Um...I've got Macs...rather happy with them...
<implite> Why would you ever want any winblows
<pynki> OS: Windows 7 SP1+, 8, 10; Mac OS X 10.8+. because of these requirements...
<pynki> YankDownUnder, jsut go a solid new laptop, don't want to spend another XYZV dollars on a nice shiny mac :D
 * YankDownUnder looks at the 2011 MBP chugging away on the desk
<YankDownUnder> pynki, Yersh...yersh...horrible investment these Macs...
<pynki> YankDownUnder, with enough heat you could make the mg-alloy burn like a flare i think if it rains for wekks and you need to attract helicopers...
<YankDownUnder> pynki, hehehehehe...strewth
<capum321> i have a variable $TERM set to screen, where is it place so I can change to tmux?
<implite> capum321: I think you can use capum321
<implite> oops
<implite> xdpyinfo
<implite> xpdyinfo | grep version
<implite> that would be better
<implite> to check what you are using
<implite> x11 -version
<implite> also
<pynki> capum321, how to you set it to screen?
<capum321> i didn't
<capum321> ubuntu is madness
<capum321> mayhem chaos lunetunes
<YankDownUnder> If a person is doing something WITH something that is not really MEANT for something - and complains that it's insane...where exactly does the insanity lie?
<tubal>  /msg NickServ identify fr33#n0D3#c0M)
<tubal> dammit.
<pynki> tubal: nailed it!
<YankDownUnder> tubal, Yersh...you just broadcast your password...reckon it's time to change it...like NOW...hmm...
<pynki> like all of them
<tubal> meaningful whitespace. A charming feature, I'm sure.
<pynki>    /msg pynki test
<pynki> yeah.
<capum321> i can't believe this guy
<capum321> what is the .bash_profile in ubuntu?
<capum321> .bashrc?
<YankDownUnder> capum321, You've literally and consistently asked questions that are easily "Googled" - um...is your "Google" broke, perchance? Or have you been introduced to "Google" yet?
<pynki> capum321, kind of another .bashrc
<capum321> i just setup bloated terminal emulator with browser, tmux, irc client, bash, i am getting overwhelmed... just doing final configurations for X
<capum321> working with keyboard shortcuts on each
<capum321> daaam nut job
<capum321> we are just so used to the mouse
<capum321> it lacks brain power
<tubal>  /msg NickServ identify fr33#n0D3#c0M)
<tubal> oh ffs.
<lotuspsychje> tubal: change your password now :p
<YankDownUnder> tubal, Um...yeah...ya did it again...
<tubal> Sorry. history....   I was trying to edit the line in my history, hit return instead.
<SwedeMike> good password though
<SwedeMike> or well
<SwedeMike> I hope you don't use that strategy on other sites
<capum321> actually is .profile for the record
<tubal> SwedeMike, I usually just user 'password' or '12345678'. Never 'swordfish' though, everyone know that.
<tubal> use*
<lotuspsychje> use the #ubuntu-discuss channel guys
<w6equj5> Hi all, I'm trying to create a launcher for an app I installed with Wine, but for some reason it doesn't work. When I open a terminal in the folder of the .exe, "wine JRS.exe" works without a problem. But when I try "wine 'absolutepathtomy.exe'", it finds the program but the result is not the same and the program crashes. Any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> w6equj5, You might want to ask in #wine-hq ?
<w6equj5> YankDownUnder, ah yes didn't think of that thanks.
<fugee> i deleted a directory that was a symlink to another director, i didnt expect any files to be deleted
<fugee> i deleted a directory that was a symlink to another directory, i didnt expect any files to be deleted
<Ben64> fugee: yes you said that
<fugee> typo in the first
<Ben64> is there a question that goes along with that?
<w6equj5> Is there a way, when creating a launcher, to launch a command from a specific directory rather than launching a command writing the absolute path?
<Ben64> w6equj5: use a script
<w6equj5> Ben64, should the script make a couple of 'cd fhdsfhds' and then just launch the program?
<Ben64> well you should only need one cd command
<w6equj5> Ben64, yes sure OK just wanted to make sure cd, then launch the command was the way to go
<w6equj5> thanks
<capum321> hello again
<capum321> where is the variables set placed?
<capum321> give me all locations you can remember
<geirha> what variable?
<capum321> there is a particular on set in this system $TERM  ( screen )
<lgc> Hi. When I click on the file manager icon in Unity nothing happens (Ubuntu 16.04). What gives? Thanks.
<capum321> which is native to this system
<capum321> native from the installation
<geirha> TERM is set by the terminal emulator
<zikuto_> hello :)
<root____4> hello
<root____4> hello
<YankDownUnder> It's not a good idea to be on IRC - or on the net - when you're logged in as "root".
<root____4> exit
<root____4> clear
<d1eqw> is it possible to run compiz with unity
<d1eqw> wow conpiz so beautiful
<lotuspsychje> !compiz | d1eqw
<ubottu> d1eqw: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<d1eqw> but unity is a window manager too, could they play nice together
<EriC^^> d1eqw: unity is a compiz plug in
<TheDabMaster> 😂👌😱😍💩💯
<zap0> just tried to start an app that listens on port80,  but it has "listening error"    what magic do i need to do for it to use port80 ?
<hateball> zap0: you need to run as root for ports <1024
<hateball> well, root privs
<hateball> aka sudo
<zap0> so if i was to run    sudo my_port_80_using_app      that shold be suffecient ?
<zap0> should/
<hateball> zap0: probably
<zap0> it's saying  my user is not in the sudoers file.
<zap0> how is it that apache runs?
<auronandace> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<CrazyTux> is Lubuntu based on lxde or lxqt?
<CrazyTux> hello..
<auronandace> CrazyTux: lxde, but they are preparin to switc to lxqt
<yarod39> hola
<CrazyTux> is lxqt lighter or heavier than lxde?
<CrazyTux> I am using Lubuntu 17.04 on my old laptop now.
<CrazyTux> does it have lxde or lxqt?
<auronandace> CrazyTux: lxde, i just told you
<CrazyTux> ok
<ducasse> CrazyTux: you know you are banned here
<zap0> anyone recommend a serial port terminal program ?
<CrazyTux> how can I get unbanned?
<BlackDex> i have some strange issues with trying to update. I get "  Could not resolve 'ppa.launchpad.net'
<BlackDex> while if i do ping, host, dig, nslookup etc... it all resolves
<BlackDex> tried dns-clean, changed dns etc..
<hateball> BlackDex: is that the full error output
<BlackDex> yea, the rest is just the line of which repo
<BlackDex> like webupd8, wireshark etc...
<BlackDex> i suspect it has something to do with the localdns
<BlackDex> since if i strace i see that the calls go to the localdns 127.0.1.1
<ducasse> BlackDex: ubuntu version?
<BlackDex> 16.04
<BlackDex> if i strace the dnsmasq process, i see that it tries to check the external DNS, but then fails
<BlackDex> i see DNS requests for SRV _http._tcp.ppa.launchpad.net
<pennTeller> Hi guys! has anybody gotten the trackpad to work just as well as on the mac side in ubuntu 17.04 or 16.04? Mouse works but cant get palm rejection to work
<akik> pennTeller: i don't remember if this helps with palm rejection but i'm now able to keep two fingers on the clickpad after installing xserver-xorg-input-libinput. otherwise the two fingers would make it so that the mouse pointer wouldn't move at all
<pennTeller> akik: thanks a lot I will give that a shot!
<pynkii> anyone has a running ubuntu minimal in a hyper-v vm?
<BlackDex> hateball, ducasse i have found a solution
<BlackDex> Acquire::EnableSrvRecords "false";
<BlackDex> put that in a apt.conf.d file and it works
<bitfawkes> hello, how I can add a directory containing bin file in /usr/local/bin/foo for user foo?
<ducasse> bitfawkes: you want to add it to the user's PATH, is that what you mean? /usr/local/bin should already be in the PATH by default.
<bitfawkes> I would like the user foo to have access to his own binary subdirectory folder located in /usr/local/bin/foo/
<ducasse> bitfawkes: why not in ~/bin? that is the convention for user specific binaries and scripts
<bitfawkes> cause more I need to split binary in a folder accessible just to his user
<bitfawkes> binary with the same name
<ducasse> ~/bin _is_ accessible just to that user, if you disable read/exe perms for others
<bitfawkes> I cant leave it in home folder all file have to been reached by root
<ducasse> root can read files in a user's homedir
<bitfawkes> and have tab copletion in this case?
<bitfawkes> and have tab completion in this case?
<ducasse> of course
<ducasse> just add it to root's path
<r0ckh0pper> hi all
<cashew> Yo
<r0ckh0pper> can someone tell me how to rotate a desktop-wallpaper 90 degrees clock/counter-clockwise? Cant find this function in the gui
<r0ckh0pper> ?
<Tuor> Hi, I'm looking for Back in Time developpers. Does someone knoe where to find? I have searched for a channel with a similar name, but didn't find any.
<r0ckh0pper> hey cashew
<cashew> Could you open the wallpaper in Gimp and edit it?
<r0ckh0pper> the original is already aligned right
<r0ckh0pper> but once I use it as a background it rotates it
<cashew> Huh, that is different. Is it only that one file?
<r0ckh0pper> hang on a sec just second checking with gimp to be sure
<ducasse> Tuor: 'apt show backintime-common | grep ^Homepage'
<r0ckh0pper> that did the trick thanks! apparently my picture viewer rotated for visibility but did not really rotate the picture itself.
<r0ckh0pper> :) thanks
<cashew> No prob, Its silly stuff like that most of the time
<Tuor> ducasse, apt-cache instead of apt and it works perfectly. Thx!
<viktor_> I'm using "wine cmd" to run a windows .bat file. but i don't know how to navigate te a folder that has a name with whitespaces (such as "program files"). "\" like in bash doesn't work. anybody knows?
<YankDownUnder> viktor_, You would use the quotes -> as in "Program Files" -> and you can also find out more in #wine-hq
<ducasse> viktor_: try quoting the entire filename
<viktor_> YankDownUnder, ducasse: Quoting doesn't work: dir "Program Files"
<ducasse> viktor_: try #winehq
<andywww> hi, i have a frequent need to log into a server and perform a task, I’d like to, from the ssh client, pass an argument that says ‘and when you’ve logged in, run these commands’ is this possible? I’d like to actually log into the server then run the command rather than just run it remotely from my local terminal
<YankDownUnder> andywww, This is interesting: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/18502945/how-to-execute-a-remote-command-over-ssh-with-arguments
<pynkii> andywww, 'ssh user@host command'
<andywww> thanks for the input
<andywww> won’t the latter just leave me in my local terminal though?
<qswz> skype is so much terrible on linux
<pynkii> qswz, if thats a question: yes
<qswz> haha
<qswz> will try teir shitty version 5
<qswz> in case it's better
<YankDownUnder> qswz, There's also: https://jitsi.org/Main/Download
<qswz> ah thnaks
<hateball> Unless you depend on Skype specifically there's lots of alternatives
<qswz> I'd like to use handout or something else
<qswz> but most people I need to talk with are on skype :(
<YankDownUnder> qswz, If "need" is a high priority, then follow the priority.
<qswz> yes
<qswz> work..
<YankDownUnder> qswz, As is the nature of "monopolies" and "big corporate business" - since MS obtained Skype, they're going to make absolutely sure that if you're NOT running MS Windows, you're going to get a lower end and lower quality product/application/utility...
<qswz> I wouldn't care a lot, if at least it didn't crash
<pynkii> maybe they are just loosing the ability to tap into the conversations easy enough ;)
<YankDownUnder> pynkii, Trust me - they aren't losing that ability in the least.
<pynkii> YankDownUnder, i know. but tapping into your custom linux box than into clicki-bunti windows, you might limit ports and stuff and other wired things i heard of people do
<YankDownUnder> pynkii, All the data streamed through Skype is held/directed on MS owned servers. It doesn't matter what ports you keep an eye on in linux...the data stream sent is interpreted/stored on MS servers.
<pynkii> YankDownUnder, we are going off topic again :D but i think in stays in the network when the machines are behind the same public ip...
<YankDownUnder> pynkii, you might research that...MEANWHILE, back at the ranch...
<pynkii> YankDownUnder, i use qq - much more secure *facepalm*
<YankDownUnder> pynkii, Facetime/iChat/iMessage here (my mom has an iMac and an iPad...I don't care about anyone vid-chatting outside of Mom and Dad) :)
<pynkii> YankDownUnder, me too. but my boss decided that email is evil/too complicated/lame/whatever and now we are using qq for company communication. its like wechat, but wack/crap/chinese
<pynkii> wechat is like whatsapp :D
<YankDownUnder> pynkii, Corporate minds. Yes. I have "Wechat" on my iPhone (not for vid)
<pynkii> you might heard of it since chinese people are invading down under :P
<nevim> h5
<TheEagerPadawan> hi is there an flavor of ubuntu available that has the FDE passphrase after setting your language
<TheEagerPadawan> because it quite annoying for people who don't use qwerty
<YankDownUnder> TheEagerPadawan, Any version of Ubuntu is able to change the keyboard layout during the installation - and after, as well...unless you're alluding to something other than that...
<TheEagerPadawan> YankDownUnder i'm just stating the fact that you are prompted for a password for your FDE before you are prompted for your language settings
<_ADN_> lubuntu 16.10 doesn't install on a USB drive Ubuntu 16.04 does
<_ADN_> :(
<_ADN_> I needed encryption and Lubuntu doesn't allow it
<_ADN_> do not know why
<ducasse> _ADN_: why install 16.10 now? it's soon eol.
<_ADN_> just wanted the latest version install
<_ADN_> (lubuntu)
<_ADN_> anyway I install corrctly Ubuntu 16.04 with encryption on a usb
<Ben64> latest version is 17.04, 16.04 is supported for way longer though
<Haris> hello all
<_ADN_> yes I saw it yesterday about 17.04
<Haris> what's the pkg for mysql cli client utility for accessing mysql database/servers?
<Haris> I'm on 14.04 LTS
<FinalX> mysql-client .. ?
<Haris> I have 5.6 installed on server side
<Haris> hmm
<_ADN_> apt-cache search mysql
<_ADN_> you will see the packages there
<FinalX> by default in most versions mysql-client and mysql-server are the meta packages to install the default version of each
<FinalX> I don't think 14.04 was any different
<ducasse> _ADN_: if the lubuntu installer can't set up encryption, use the alternative installer image
<Haris> thank you all
<Haris> directoryindex is not defined in apache 2.4.7 on 14.04 lts ?
<Haris> do I need to install a pkg for that too ?
<Haris> ah, I don't need to
<Haris> its already there
<Haris> but its not picking index.html for one vhost
<Haris> I have index.html set for a redirect on / on a vhost in apache. this is the first vhost on it. its not redirecting
<amoore> goodday
<Haris> I explicitly added DirectoryIndex clause in vhost config
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<YankDownUnder> Peace
<Haris> good day
<Haris> directoryindex is not working on 14.04 lts apache 2.4.7
<Haris> even after explicit mention in vhost config
<YankDownUnder> Wouldn't that question be better answered in #ubuntu-server or in #apache ...?
<Haris> apache guys don't know ubuntu's implementation or config of apache
<sebsebseb> hi
<Haris> but ubuntu-server should know exactly what is goingon
<YankDownUnder> Haris, There appears to be blokes in the #ubuntu-server channel talking about apache based stuff...
<Ben64> Haris: you probably didn't configure it properly
<Haris> Ben64: Perhaps
<Ben64> so... pastebin configs
<Haris> dorectoryindex feature works out of the box on centos
<Haris> plus after php install, the php index files spec should have been added through its respective config file
<Haris> which is not showing on 14.04 lts
<Haris> this place is only for desktop and client end support ?
<Haris> server has been separated completely ?
<Haris> in -server room
<hateball> You're just more likely to get -server related questions answered there
<KevinRatkliffe> hey
<KevinRatkliffe> lots off pll here and now questions.. :)
<KevinRatkliffe> I have a question or isnt they allowed here at this channel?
<hateball> !ask | KevinRatkliffe
<ubottu> KevinRatkliffe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KevinRatkliffe> :) oki understood..
<KevinRatkliffe> I have a eserver / Xserver226 IBM was planning to run a HTTP server and a nice FTP on it.. (for serving the a website) any ideas what can be nice and easy to install then?
<Ben64> don't use ftp, use sftp
<YankDownUnder> Er....Ubuntu server edition 16.04.2...
<KevinRatkliffe> Er.....
<KevinRatkliffe> ?
<KevinRatkliffe> So u recommend server edition 16?
<Ben64> 16.04
<YankDownUnder> I say "Er" because the question is being asked in an Ubuntu channel...so I'd obviously recommend Ubuntu as the resolution to the issue presented... :)
<KevinRatkliffe> Yes its ubuntu Iam planning ofc
<KevinRatkliffe> :)
<YankDownUnder> 16.04.2...latest and greatest. Comes with free coffee, too.
<KevinRatkliffe> But will a new version like that support a server type like this
<KevinRatkliffe> Kinda old server.... that why Im asking... Im a little bit newbie... Not totally
<KevinRatkliffe> :) :)
<YankDownUnder> I'll safely assume that since Ubuntu is being used on extremely large scale servers that it would most likely suffice.
<YankDownUnder> It's also very easy on resource.
<KevinRatkliffe> Very !NICE
<KevinRatkliffe> :)
<KevinRatkliffe> So that will run like a charm ;)
<YankDownUnder> And you get free coffee. Granted that you have to use your own coffee and make it yourself.
<KevinRatkliffe> I shall make all my cups myeslves
<KevinRatkliffe> ;)
<KevinRatkliffe> Is it GUI friendly
<KevinRatkliffe> ?
<YankDownUnder> The pricing is quite nice. $0, 100% financing, $0 up front - and no monthly payments.
<YankDownUnder> KevinRatkliffe, If you wish to use a GUI, feel free. I personally install Webmin - there are PPA's for it...but there are other options. You can install a window manager or complete desktop on the server if you so desire.
<KevinRatkliffe> Yeah Ubuntu is kinda fantastic in pricing
<Ellery> Good morning. Wondering if anyone has any ideas about this. I installed Ubuntu Budgie on a new PC and the system would freeze upon login once desktop loaded. Tried install numerous times with same result. I then decided to try Xubuntu, worked without a hitch. Any ideas?
<hateball> KevinRatkliffe: Ubuntu Server by default has no GUI
<KevinRatkliffe> Ok so what do u recommend for GUI to start with for kinda newbies.. to build up easy HTTP/Apache server / Mysql, and SFtp is it like package installer into it..?
<EriC^^> Ellery: try just starting xserver from a terminal, or check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hateball> KevinRatkliffe: for mysql there is phpmyadmin if you want a web gui
<Ben64> KevinRatkliffe: you should just install ubuntu server, you don't need a gui it won't really help for doing server stuff
<hateball> KevinRatkliffe: for apache... you'll want to learn do manage it using cli
<YankDownUnder> Ellery, "Budgie" is still in "early stages" - the next thing to consider is graphics driver. Xubuntu (XFce4) is very easy on graphics. And mature. If you really really want "Budgie", you could try replacing the "display manager" (login GUI) with lightdm - and also try to make sure you have the proper graphics driver...otherwise, since Xubuntu is working nicely for you, you can always download the PPA's and install "Budgie" along
<YankDownUnder> with having XFce4 as your primary desktop.
<KevinRatkliffe> ok so phpadmin for mysql then
<Ellery> YankDownUnder wouldn't installing Budgie along with XFce4 cause the same issues? I suspected graphic driver issues as well...
<YankDownUnder> Ellery, No. It would not.
<KevinRatkliffe> I am kinda new in this.. so fexample if I use a wordpress site then.. then install phpmyadmin and apache2 isnt it..
<YankDownUnder> Ellery, XFce4 works nicely, right? Ergo, installing "Budgie" as "yet another" desktop/window mangler should work well - as XFce4 is already utilising the graphics driver (installed by default?)...and it's not going to affect your "driver setup/configuration".
<Ellery> gotcha... yes, installed by default
<Ellery> Ok i'll give that a try
<YankDownUnder> Ellery, It's not going to kill you.
<Ellery> YankDownUnder Ha! thanks for your help
<YankDownUnder> Ellery, Peace, be well.
<mr_pinc> Greetings -  I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 next to my windows installation - I created UEFI boot drive but I obviously misread something in the installation because when I boot now Windows is not an option in grub - I tried to use this tool - But the 'REcommended Repair' option just seems to reinstall grub - windows is still not an option - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mr_pinc> Also I don't have windows installation media handy - so if i can solve this through Ubuntu that's best.  But if the only option is a windows usb I can obtain that
<localadmin> hey guys, Ubunu 17.04 seems to have lost the ability to customize an Hotspot's SSID, it appears that that configuration file gets re-written everytime the hotspot is enabled. Is there any way around this? I tried scooping around for a file with default values, something that would return the machine's hostname to the configuration but to no avail.
<KevinRatkliffe> Sorry was eating, Ok I understand that have to use some CLI commands to get this server up running... on this xserver But Ill have to take that in the next step on the latter.. :) But do u guys recommend X64 or 32 bit on this kind off server.. Xeon dual processor 3.0 Ghz and 4 gbs of RAM.
<hateball> KevinRatkliffe: 64
<KevinRatkliffe> Ok.. so no doubt there
<KevinRatkliffe> :)
<cfhowlett> ask #hardware or perhaps #ubuntu-server KevinRatkliffe
<KevinRatkliffe> Yeah ohh there is such a channel too.. tnks
<hateball> KevinRatkliffe: If your machine can handle it, there's no reason to not use 64-bit
<Ben64> KevinRatkliffe: and you need to use pretty much all CLI to get a server working properly
<KevinRatkliffe> Well anyway I try to install the server now..
<KevinRatkliffe> yeah I understand that.. but there must be some kinda GUI controll too? Or isnt it?
<linuxthefish> or you could install something like ubuntu desktop and add server stuff on later if you need other gui stuff
<KevinRatkliffe> :)
<linuxthefish> most stuff like apache/lighttpd doesn't have GUI controls, it's mostly editing configuration files and simple commands
<KevinRatkliffe> SO if Im klinda newbie and only want to setup a Http server / FTP u also recommend that ubuntu desktop can easily be used
<cfhowlett> desktop?  servers don't have desktops.  CLI!
<cfhowlett> but again, #ubuntu-server is the channel with such advice, KevinRatkliffe
<ducasse> KevinRatkliffe: you can run a webserver on a desktop, but you still need to admin it via the command line
<KevinRatkliffe> Yeah tnks.. but Ill manage that.. ;)
<KevinRatkliffe> :)
<KevinRatkliffe> Il just start now install the server... There is a lot of good reading for putting up the http site on the server I guess
<mr_pinc> Any way to repair a messed up window bootloader after an ubuntu install - only ubuntu is an option un grub - I followed this but only ubuntu remains an option
<mr_pinc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tomreyn> mr_pinc: do you still have the url boot-repair printed?
<tomreyn> hmm this tool dumps luks headers to a pastebin? bad idea...
<mr_pinc> tomreyn it' actually gave me a blank url
<mr_pinc> it just said paste2.org with no trailing url
<tomreyn> mr_pinc: did you use the boot-repair script from the yannubuntu repository as discussed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair ?
<tomreyn> ...or did you get it from elsewhere?
<m4th> join/#ubuntu-fr
<m4th> bonjour
<cfhowlett> !fr | m4th
<ubottu> m4th: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<m4th> ho im sorry
<bonsaitree> I am monitoring the processes running on my machine, using htop. Can someone explain why the command for the bluetooth functionality is not "/usr/lib/blueman/blueman-mechanism" and "/usr/bin/blueman-applet" but it's "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/lib/blueman/blueman-mechanism" and "/usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/blueman-applet"? Thanks in advance.
<mr_pinc> tomeryn sorry coleague distracted me - I followed the instructions here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<mr_pinc> I used the terminal commands
<magalhaes> Olá pessoal. Estou com umas duvidas em gpg, alguém pode dar uma ajuda?
<cfhowlett> !brazil | magalhaes
<ubottu> magalhaes: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<magalhaes> Ok. Obrigado. :-)
<guest9> I'm compiling a kernel at the moment. Is there any way to estimate how much time is left for compilation to finish?
<m4th> i m sorry please give my the ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> !fr | m4th
<ubottu> m4th: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<machine_> Hello, i have a question about the squid config, someone here ?
<m4th> thank's
<machine_> i have the squid.conf and i want to add the Tag hostname part, but i don't know i can add it where i want in the file
<Szabolcs> Hey guys! I have a package constantly failing do download from the repos
<Szabolcs> Err:101 http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 libavahi-common3 amd64 0.6.32~rc+dfsg-1ubuntu2   Hash Sum mismatch
<Szabolcs> What on earth is wrong with the repos? I get this every once in a while (with different packages).
<Szabolcs> Anyone is actually here to support?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Szabolcs
<ubottu> Szabolcs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> !ask | Szabolcs only one way to find out
<ubottu> Szabolcs only one way to find out: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Szabolcs> All right. Thanks.
<zte_> hello
<localadmin> hey guys, Ubunu 17.04 seems to have lost the ability to customize an Hotspot's SSID, it appears that that configuration file(/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Hotspot) gets re-written everytime the hotspot is enabled. Is there any way around this?
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> Is this guide https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421998 still up-to-date?
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html   rockyh
<jackhum> is there any GUI client for github for ubuntu ? if not , any alternative
<jushur> if i want my alt+tab to never group terminals, anything i can do? preffer to not install any applications. and just do it in terminal/edit files.
<Bob_> Hello, Can anyone out there with a problem I am having... ubuntu 14.04 need to add bridging br0 but once I add eth0 to it I can no longer connect to it... brctl addbr br0 , brctl addif eth0...
<jackhum> can anyone tell me some github client for ubuntu ? why is there no github desktop for ubuntu
<ducasse> !patience | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> https://git-scm.com/download/gui/linux  jackhum
<yanome> if you use the WeeChat IRC client and haven't already upgraded, you should upgrade: https://weechat.org/news/95/20170422-Version-1.7.1/
<rockyh> cfhowlett: thank you, it is useful, but it doesn't deal with the topic of my link. I am looking for configuring sudo with Ubuntu and LDAP
<cfhowlett> sorry I didn't supply a more precise link, rockyh
<rockyh> don't worry
<jackhum> cfhowlett, is gitkraken good ? any specific reason why there is no github desktop for linux yet ?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, question 1: haven't used it so no opinion.  2.  I suspect most github users are more comfortable with CLI - or perhaps that's just me.
<b_p> Someone can suggest me an ide that displays hint about javascript libraries? thanks.
<jackhum> b_p, atom , sublime text ?
<jackhum> b_p, jetbrains webstorm
<zzero1> question I want to use gpg subkey for ssh authentication with authorized_keys I 've used this https://incenp.org/notes/2014/gnupg-for-ssh-authentication.html
<b_p> jackhum, which one should i try as first?
<jackhum> b_p, atom
<b_p> jackhum, thanks a lot
<jackhum> b_p, atom is just a text editor , but it has lots of packages and plugins , which can make it powerful
<zzero1> however in the  gpg 2.1.11 there is no export-reset-subkey-passwd option
<jackhum> b_p, try all of them out , and choose one which suits you
<jackhum> jackhum, atom , sublime text 3 , jetbrains webstorm
<jadesoturi> hi all. im runnig a ubuntu vm on an unraid server.. and i have a problem.. df -h shows me that all the space on the device is used up. but du -sch shows that /home is only 391mb big while the partition is 2.2gb or so.. so im like, what? why ?
<FinalX> jadesoturi: open files can take up space without it showing with du.
<FinalX> jadesoturi: try see with lsof which files are open, or start stopping processes that might cause big logs, like apache, nginx, etc.
<stevenjam> hy
<stevenjam> hy bro salam kenal
<stevenjam> good nigt bro
<jadesoturi> FinalX, ok. ill try. very possible. its a server running a fuseki tdb store..
<FinalX> jadesoturi: that sounds like it'll be a pain to debug :/
<jadesoturi> mhm... i will be. so an easie rsolution will be to expand the home partition.. haha but need access to the unraid locally then :/ and thats a nogo until the weekend.
<stevenjam> siapa yang di sini orang indonesia
<Pici> !id | stevenjam
<ubottu> stevenjam: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<stevenjam> ia membahas memakai bahasa indonesia
<stevenjam> #ubuntu
<stevenjam> #apa artinya ubuntu
<stevenjam> i,m not speking englis
<cfhowlett> stevenjam, please join the #ubuntu-id channel
<stevenjam> clear
<max3> can someone help me? i'm getting only mono through my headphones http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=373d259cc79c12f0be18ae8a61613ca3c71af571
<zap0> advice?:  what apps do you use regular.. what's worth installing?
<cfhowlett> zap0, way too general and unfocused a query.  instead: what exactly do YOU Need to do?
<zap0> i'm asking YOU.
<cfhowlett> how would I know what you need to do?
<zap0> i'm asking you.
<nacc> zap0: that's not how this channel works
<nacc> zap0: if you have an issue with ubuntu, this is the right place
<cfhowlett> take your question to #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<max3> i have an issue with ubuntu
<max3> i only get mono from my headphones
<cfhowlett> make sure it's the phones are properly plugged in max3
<max3> of course they are
<max3> err actually now that i wiggle it
<max3> maybe not
<max3> oh my god
<max3> cfhowlett, thank you
<max3> haha
<cfhowlett> happy2help! max3
<MustaKrakish> -_-
<max3> that's what i get for using cheapo headphones
<zap0> how do i remove a repo entry in apt ?
<nacc> zap0: is the repo a PPA?
<zap0> nacc  im following this:  https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu    and i did that  3rd line  the apt-add     when i should have done the next one instead for Mint,  so i want to remove the mistake
<nacc> zap0: one, if you're on mint , you're in the wrong channel for support
<nacc> zap0: and you probably will need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/... as appropirate
<insidious> i need some help.... fresh copy of ubuntu latest release....
<insidious> i had the wifi on working it just stopped
<insidious> any ideas?
<insidious> i went to software and updates my wifi card is detected.
<blah> wow
<zap0> nacc, i looked in a bunch of files in /etc/apt/  and couldn't find it..    do you know the name of a mint channel?
<cfhowlett> !mint | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<insidious> Is this a bug with the latest release?
<insidious> it wont even allow me to turn on the wifi via the connections settings.
<insidious> when i click enable and log out or reboot wifi is not enabled.
<zach> hello, where would i go to get helpo with Inbrowser games not working
<zach> ??
<localadmin> zach, Do you know if those games are flash or java based?
<zach> flash, i can run them on Windows without java
<localadmin> zach, please exemplify the game or the gaming platform you're trying to use
<localadmin> and what is the browser.
<zach> kongregate, newgrounds and armourgames
<zach> imusing mozzila
<mikeymop> zach: those are flash based, you could use google chrome for it's pepperflash plugin or you can install an extra package for firefox
<mikeymop> chrome will work out of box
<localadmin> ^
<zach> i cant seem to find chrome for ubuntu
<mikeymop> install it from google.com/chrome
<cfhowlett> chromium-browser zach
<mikeymop> you will be given a .deb package, this installs like a .exe on windows.
<mikeymop> alternatively, the Open Source chromium browser is available in the software repos/center
<rud0lf> flash-installer worked fine for me
<zach> i tried, all ive goten from it for ubuntu is a ? icon with a loadin bar on my launcher and its been like that for two hours
<mikeymop> for chromium?
<rud0lf> for firefox
<mikeymop> zach: for chromium?
<rud0lf> oh
<mikeymop> ;)
<rud0lf> pardon me
<mikeymop> where did you get that flash installer rud0lf ?
<rud0lf> apt-get
<mikeymop> gotcha thanks
<localadmin> Shouldn't flashplugin-installer install the plugin for firefox? I'm under the impressing my install came bundled with it,
<zach> yes, ive tried the software store from ubunutu and when i search chromium, im stuck with a loading icon
<traxus> Anybody know how to switch graphics drivers from AMDGPU back to Radeon? I swapped out a newer card to one too old for AMDGPU.
<k0z3r0> What programming standard is used in the terminal in ubuntu?
<aotaointbin> wat
<cfhowlett> huh?
<EriC^^> k0z3r0: you mean the shell language?
<k0z3r0> Yeah
<EriC^^> bash
<aotaointbin> ubuntu's default shell is bash.
<aotaointbin> but that's not a programming standard.
<k0z3r0> Aha
<rud0lf> it's more like behavior
<rud0lf> or character
<aotaointbin> it's more like a shell.
<rud0lf> or that
<rud0lf> :P
<k0z3r0> So what's its advantages over other scripting languages like python and java?
<aotaointbin> java is not a scripting language.
<nacc> !ot | k0z3r0
<ubottu> k0z3r0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k0z3r0> My bad, sorry.
<auronandace> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<pavlos> traxus: see the Additional Drivers in Settings | Software & updates. Does it list other video drivers?
<PleaseHelpMe> Is there an easy way to copy and paste directories from the files browser?
<PleaseHelpMe> I'm new to ubuntu and can't figure out how to do it
<privacy> think if you triple-click the top bit it'll turn into text
<privacy> not sure though
<localadmin> PleaseHelpMe, if you cant copy paste between folders, they probably dont belong to you. Are the source and destination directories inside your home folder?
<mikeymop> PleaseHelpMe: ??? it works just like in window
<PleaseHelpMe> localadmin I don't mean copy and paste files, but the address at the top of the files window. For example Home/documents/folder etc
<PleaseHelpMe> mikeymop in windows when I click the address bar it turns to text and I can copy it. I can't get that to happen with ubuntu though
<PleaseHelpMe> mikeymop I figure it out thanks. I right clicked the address and clicked copy and it worked
<MaDMaLKaV> hi everyone. One question: does the install media include open and non-open drivers for GPUs? I ask because I have a card with driver problems in linux and I wanted to a quick way to see the current status with both drivers
<traxus> pavlos: No, it just shows an Intel microcode driver.
<nacc> MaDMaLKaV: dependso on the gpu -- there is no longer, e.g. fglrx
<nacc> MaDMaLKaV: so you must mean nvidia?
<nacc> MaDMaLKaV: i'm not sure the nvidia drivers are on the isos
<MaDMaLKaV> no, I mean AMD. I have a card that never worked with the open source stack, it worked with bad performance with fglrx, and never worked with amdgpu-pro either
<MaDMaLKaV> I just want to boot with both amsgpu and amdgpu-pro, confirm the problem is still there, and go cry to my corner :)
<jushur> MaDMaLKaV: what card exactly u have? and is it a laptop or desktop? (can it be swapped that is)
<traxus> On a related subject, does anyone know how to switch between AMDGPU and the old Radeon driver, for older cards?
<MaDMaLKaV> 7870 LE, desktop
<dj-diskri> !list
<ubottu> dj-diskri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MaDMaLKaV> the bug is reported and well know bu AMD developers
<nacc> MaDMaLKaV: well 'amdgpu-pro' isn't an ubuntu package
<MaDMaLKaV> I just want to boot and see if there is some new info in the logs, but no longer have a linux install for that. I can install to an external drive but it is a pain in the ass to do it just for some dmesg
<nacc> MaDMaLKaV: so it definitely isn't on the install media
<MaDMaLKaV> nacc, thanks
<MaDMaLKaV> ummm, I'm sure there was a distro that offered to boot with the propietary drivers, but can't recall which one...
<nnyby> why doesn't the android-sdk ubuntu package come with the 'android' executable?
<BigMao> Hi everyone, I have an issue with my GNOME desktop that I can't figure out how to solve from a Google search.  What I want is simple - I want to change the color of the title bar of the active window.  My current theme has the colors the same (but the active window has a darker text), and it's hard to see which window is active.
<BigMao> Is there any tool that allows me to do this?  I've spent far too long looking at .css files
<nacc> nnyby: becuase there is no such executable?
<nnyby> nacc: $ cordova requirements   -- Failed to find 'android' command in your 'PATH'. Try update your 'PATH' to include path to valid SDK directory.
<dj-diskri> can download ubuntu iso elsewhere
<muchoo> is moving window buttons to the right still not possible? I recall there was some controversy surrounding that a few months ago
<nacc> nnyby: i can only tellyou what i see -- there is no 'bin/android' in ubuntu (17.04)
<jushur> muchoo: anything is possible, question is how much work your willing to do to do it.
<muchoo> how much work does it take?
<slx26> adsasd
<wiggmpk> I no longer have the ability to type a tilde after upgrading from 16.04.2 -> 17.04. I have tried reconfiguring the keyboard layout. Any suggestiosn?
<cfhowlett> muchoo, hacking unity is of low priority since it's on its way out.
<muchoo> cfhowlett what is replacing it?
<cfhowlett> gnome
<muchoo> huh
<wiggmpk> should of always been gnome =P
<jan_> some german hear
<jushur> kinda dont like gnome here, so ubuntu will not be my choise when you swap to that.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | jushur
<ubottu> jushur: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<jushur> cfhowlett: unity still going to be a "solid" usable DE when you swap to Gnome? or will it be left behind and break a lot because its not updated to follow the new standards (imposed by using Gnome).
<nacc> jushur: please stop using 'you'
<cfhowlett> it will be forked.  can't say anything more than that
<nacc> jushur: this is a volunteer channel, none of us 'are' ubuntu
<jushur> when i say "you" i mean the ubuntu community tho.
<nacc> jushur: which none of us control individually
<nacc> jushur: so your question is nonsense
<nacc> jushur: unity will be in universe
<nacc> jushur: if you mean unity8, it's already been forked
<CuriousUsr> My hard drive did something funny and it ended up in read-only mode and grub seems not not find any files to boot up from that Ubuntu installation, some of the root directories from the installation appear as plain text files now.. mapped all strangely
<lotuspsychje> CuriousUsr: syslog showing any hd errors?
<CuriousUsr> hm that i dont know
<tomreyn> i'd say post any relevant error messages to a pastebin
<lotuspsychje> CuriousUsr: can you check for IO or badblock errors perhaps?
<CuriousUsr> i ran gparted on it as unmounted that appeared ok
<CuriousUsr> a 'check' of it
<lotuspsychje> CuriousUsr: when did this all start to happen? on wich ubuntu version?
<CuriousUsr> it's an older version..i think 14.04, it all happened at once.
<lotuspsychje> CuriousUsr: try to detail everything you find to get your issue solved like tomreyn suggests
<lotuspsychje> CuriousUsr: it all happened at once isnt very usefull to help you
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | CuriousUsr
<ubottu> CuriousUsr: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<tomreyn> if you can't access log files or the system doe snot boot up properly you can still take screen shots with smartphone or camera and upload them to an image hosting site such as imgur.com
<CuriousUsr> right.. what would cause directories to now be recognized as plain text files.. it seems theyre mapped to various configuration files, is that a symbolic link issue?
<tomreyn> maybe what you see are broken symbolic links which are broken because the file system they point to coul dnot be mounted
<tomreyn> that's just a theory, since we have no information to work with
<lotuspsychje> CuriousUsr: you cant enter grub normally anymore to bootup, lets say an older kernel?
<CuriousUsr> ok
<CuriousUsr> i got on the grub command line but only checked out a few things..ill try an older kernel next time
<royal_screwup21> How do I write a script that executes a file every time I turn on my computer? For example, I might want to view open up my browser upon starting up my computer - what's the easiest way to accomplish this? (I looked up the "@reboot" command as well as "crontab" but none of them seems to work
<nacc> royal_screwup21: there is a distinction between every time you turn on your computer and when you first login
<nacc> royal_screwup21: the first is crontab stuff, the  latter is session startup scripts
<mediamonster> what could be the reason that a crontab entry dont work? can i dry run it ?
<ycyclist> Is there a special IRC group for device problems?
<ycyclist> I'm trying to install a second gpu.
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: ##hardware
<ycyclist> Thank you
<nacc> mediamonster: are you using relative or absolute paths?
<mediamonster> abolute. even inside the skripts i run
<nacc> mediamonster: perhaps pastbin the crontab entry
<nacc> mediamonster: iirc, cron emails the admin user with failed cron runs
<nacc> mediamonster: otherwise, i think they also show up in syslog
<mediamonster> yep, i see these mails. thats why i investiagte.
<mediamonster> "@hourly sh /home14/medienmonster/rclone.upload"
<ycyclist> That place does not appear Ubuntu specific.  This question is about an Ubuntu package install problem around the GTX 1070.  Are you sure it's not a question for here?
<nacc> mediamonster: 'sh' is a relative path
<nacc> mediamonster: fwiw
<mediamonster> oh true
<nacc> mediamonster: also cron's sh may not be your user's sh
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: you asked a hardware related group? not an ubuntu hardware question
<mediamonster> is there a way to run a cron entry as user
<mediamonster> ?
<ycyclist> Okay, this is an ubuntu support hard ware question:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24506332/
<ycyclist> The main error message of interest at the end of the above is:  Failed to open connection to "system" message bus: Failed to connect to socket /root/anaconda2/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<ycyclist> This is also in there:  W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/mc3man/trusty-media/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<ycyclist> mediamonster:  You can make your own user oriented crontab.
<w9qbj> mediamonster: yes, the user uses the command crontab -e (edit) then sets up the crontab file
<nacc> ycyclist: ppa owners support the ppa
<nacc> ycyclist: not ubuntu
<ycyclist> crontab -l >crontab I think to start.  Then edit it.  Then crontab crontab.
<ycyclist> However, also look at "at" if you just want ad hoc submissions.
<mediamonster> ah okay, i did edit crontab as user
<ycyclist> Ok.
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: how about you start from the start? ubuntu version? your card doesnt work because of?
<ycyclist> I am not even trying the card yet.  I tried to do the apt driver install, and it failed.  It is a brand new card installed after the Ubuntu install.
<ycyclist> I've had 1604 on this machine for a week.  Then I got the gtx 1070.  Now I need to add the device driver, or whatever software that it needs for support,.
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: you dont trying the card but added all kind of ppa's?
<nacc> ycyclist: adding a driver for a card that doesn't exist ... seems silly
<nacc> ycyclist: but again, the ppa owners are responsible for that ppa
<ycyclist> The card is on the board.  The document I read for this is here:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/791439/trouble-installing-ubuntu-16-04-since-i-got-gtx-1070
<ycyclist> Is that just #ppa?
<nacc> ycyclist: you also don't need the ppa for nvidia-367
<nacc> !info nvidia-367 xenial
<ubottu> nvidia-367 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-375): Transitional package for nvidia-375. In component restricted, is optional. Version 375.39-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 17 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<ycyclist> Ok reading ...
<ycyclist> Ok.   What do I look under (presumably in /proc) to know that the board is recognized?
<zAZ>  cd in-bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<sjohnson> Guest21852: check "df"
<sjohnson> you probably ran out of space on your VPS.
<Guest21852> yes :/
<Guest21852> i cant use "tabl"
<odroid> hello
<sjohnson> odroid: hi
<Guest21852> hi
<odroid> how are you guys doing
<odroid> ?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | odroid
<Guest21852> sjohnson: https://paste.debian.net/930629/
<ubottu> odroid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest21852> odroid: fine
<Guest21852> and you
<nacc> ycyclist: not sure why you think it would be under /proc? i'd use lshw to see if the card is recognized
<nacc> Guest21852: please take chat elsewhere
<ycyclist> Thank you.
<Guest21852> nacc: im not here for chat.
<Guest21852> i have problem
<nacc> Guest21852: ok, then don't chat with others
<odroid> thats awesome, im fine too
<Guest21852> ok
<Guest21852> sjohnson: https://paste.debian.net/930629/
<odroid> how can i help you bro?
<Guest21852> are u see paste ?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | odroid
<ubottu> odroid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sjohnson> Guest21852: you need to delete a file.
<sjohnson> you ran out of space.
<Guest21852> for example which?
<nacc> Guest21852: sjohnson already told you this
<nacc> Guest21852: we don't know what's on your system
<sjohnson> Guest21852: check /tmp
<sjohnson> might be some shit there.
<Guest21852> i have ircd and another problem
<nacc> !ohmy | sjohnson
<ubottu> sjohnson: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sjohnson> nacc: sorry, my bad.
<ycyclist> No there is no information about either of my GPUs in lshw.
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: sudo lshw -C video shows nothing?
<ycyclist> Perhaps I am searching for the wrong string.
<ycyclist> It shows memory, usb a bunch of stuff.
<ycyclist> What is a good search string?  I looked through the entire list and recognized nothing for video.
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: sudo lshw -C video
<ycyclist> Ok...
<Guest21852> sjohnson: Which files should I delete ?
<Guest21852> i dont known
<sjohnson> lul
<ycyclist>   *-display UNCLAIMED        description: VGA compatible controller        product: NVIDIA Corporation
<Guest21852> sjohnson: https://paste.debian.net/930629/
<sjohnson> Guest21852: cd && ls -l
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<ycyclist> So it appears to be seen and unused.
<sjohnson> might be some stuff there.
<ycyclist> Perhaps that's fine.,
<Guest21852> ycyclist: how i can see
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: means not correct driver loaded, card unclaimed
<Guest21852> i use which ubuntu ?
<sjohnson> you don't need to keep showing me the paste, i got it.
<ycyclist> Ok.  Please make suggestions.
<ycyclist> Should I take out the stuff I just added?
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: open additional drivers section and install a driver?
<ycyclist> Ok.  I'm used to using apt-get.  I'll take a look...
<lotuspsychje> ycyclist: after reboot, you can test the new driver if it works
<Guest21852> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ycyclist if driver gives you a black screen
<ubottu> ycyclist if driver gives you a black screen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: install bleachbit, make some free space
<Guest21852> I want to delete unnecessary files
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: install bleachbit, make some free space
<Guest21852> ok
<Guest21852> but i use vps ?
<sjohnson> i just guessed you were using a VPS>
<Guest21852> : You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sjohnson> since they usually have low SSD disk-space for basic plans, i assumed you used one and ran out.
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: rental ubuntu vps, or own installed vps?
<Guest21852> rental
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: did you install stuff on it yet?
<Guest21852> yes
<Guest21852> ircd,
<Jerat> hi, ¿how I move file with comand line?
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: uninstall something?
<Guest21852> how ?
<nacc> Jerat: mv src dest
<sjohnson> $ mv file.txt /tmp
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: how did you install?
<Guest21852> i have kiwiirc and ircd
<ycyclist> Okay, I have my reboot, and I have two entries under display, but both with physical id 0, and neither indicates its a GTX 1070:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24506444/
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: the ircd software too big perhaps?
<Guest21852> i dont known
<lotuspsychje> Guest21852: you pay your vps right? doesnt it mention space?
<Guest21852> i pay
<Guest21852> no i dont mention
<Tatou> I have an old laptop with a broken keyboard. How do I best set it up?
<ikonia> plug a usb keyboard in it
<Guest21852> Tatou: you ne buy a keyboard :d
<Tatou> I want it as a media machine mostly, so I figure.. Set up some puppet manifests to get sshd going and then configure it via a remote laptop?
<ikonia> Tatou: then why are you asking ?
<Tatou> Me has no keyboard :( Only one that hs a custom rf dongle
<Tatou> I just want input. I am a linux noob
<ikonia> Tatou: you're new to linux, yet your thinking of using a stateful config manager to configure a host
<Tatou> I'm just that pro, ikonia
<ikonia> what ?
<ycyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24506475/
<Tatou> Wait are you saying I am wrong to use puppet?
<lotuspsychje> amirite: best not login to irc as root
<ikonia> not at all, it's very power, I'd question if its not overkill and going to make what you want to do more complex
<ikonia> Tatou: why not just ssh in and configure it
<ikonia> or at worst, run an ansible playbook
<Tatou> Why ansible over puppet?
<Southern_Gentlem> lotuspsychje, correct
<ikonia> Tatou: because it can use ssh and is not a stateful config manager
<Tatou> But my aim: If I configure it all via puppet/bash, put that all into git and if I get a pi or a new laptop then i can just set it up in no time
<Tatou> ikonia: Stateful.. how is puppet stateful?
<ikonia> Tatou: you can do exactly the same with ansible, but the playbook into git and just run ansible-playbook configure-something myhost
<ikonia> Tatou: puppet maintains state unless used in masterless mode, it does not "transition" to a state, it just sets a state
<Tatou> ikonia: It maintains a state? TIL
<ikonia> Tatou: this is very good and powerful, but it means you really need to understand it, especially if doing cross-platform/hardware development
<ikonia> Tatou: TIL ?
<Tatou> Today I learnt
<Tatou> I use puppet in passing mostly (But it's hard unless you're willing to write your own modules mostly)
<ikonia> Tatou: this is why I'd suggest either a.) a shell script b.) ansible
<ikonia> Tatou: (for what you are trying to do )
<Tatou> Also I did mean puppet in masterless mode
<Tatou> Right.. Sure.. I have no problem picking up sme ansible
<ikonia> Tatou: puppet in masterless mode is bad, more so when you consider you're putting in all those dependencies for a one time run
<ikonia> the whole point of puppet is to maintain state and not transitional state,
<ikonia> if you're not using it for that - it's a waste
<Tatou> I'm not seeing your point? How is ansible different?
<ikonia> ansible is a one time deployment that transforms a box to a state, and has no dependencies on the client
<ikonia> it's basically a library driven shell script
<Tatou> Ansible just acts over ssh then?
<ikonia> (over simplified explination I grant you)
<ikonia> Tatou: correct
<ikonia> the client needs nothing
<Tatou> Ok right I remember now. Thus it's no good on windows
<rory> it does work on Windows but you need a Linux control machine http://docs.ansible.com/ansible/intro_windows.html
<Tatou> Which is fine for actual infrastructure. I use puppet a little for windows dev machines
<nacc> most of this can probably move to a better channel at this point :)
<rory> "plug a usb keyboard into it" is the actual answer to the question tbh
<rory> the rest is nerds showing off
<Tatou> You're saying I'm a nerd showing off ? :(
<rory> I wonder if you can use an Android phone as a USB keyboard?
<Tatou> I have an MS Sculpture keyboard, but it doesn't work. It uses a custom usb dongle for some reason
<Tatou> It's ok. I can pick a keyboard up from work. Longer term I am going to use a wireless full sized keyboard anyways
<mikeymop> anyone here good with awk? the channel there is quite dormant
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mikeymop
<ubottu> mikeymop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mikeymop> can someone assist me in breaking down this the awk statement in this answer
<mikeymop> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/48672/remove-comma-between-the-quotes-only-in-a-comma-delimited-file
<pennTeller> Hi guys. Has anybody gotten the trackpad to work as it does on the Mac but in Ubuntu 16.04 or 17.04? I cant get thumb/palm rejection to work
<adac> hi there! I wasn wondering how can I show the full hostname in the command line?
<adac> i.e if I have est the hostname to myhost.example.com only myhost is shown currently
<pavlos> adac: /etc/hosts or /etc/hostname
<lotuspsychje> !hostname | adac
<ubottu> adac: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<adac> pavlos, hmm yes I have set that
<adac> but in the terminal it only shows "myhost"
<adac> not myhost.example.com
<lotuspsychje> adac: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/158957/how-to-set-the-fully-qualified-domain-name-in-12-04
<nacc> adac: 'in the terminal' ?
<nacc> adac: do you mean at the commandline prompt?
<nacc> adac: or do you mean when running `hostname` ?
<nacc> adac: for the former, see 'PROMPTING' in `man bash`, you want PS1 to use \H rather than \h (the latter is the default)
<nacc> adac: for the latter, you need to ask for it, `hostname --fqdn`
<adac> This is actually the situation: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9ed01d40f9217df7f82300080121bd70
<nacc> adac: so ... answer my question?
<adac> nacc, lotuspsychje https://gist.github.com/anonymous/7fd6d4502d025ecbaa25a5075cb31414 that would be what I wanted
<nacc> adac: your paste shows *both*
<nacc> adac: literally what i just answered, then
<adac> nacc, ok thanks a lot!
<adac> Thank you too lotuspsychje
<pennTeller> Hi guys! Can anybody help me get the trackpad working as it does on the Mac side but on the Ubuntu side?
<pennTeller> I already got it to "work" but its basically just single touch
<lotuspsychje> pennTeller: can this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad
<adac> nacc, use \H rather than \h  is this in .bashrc?
<adac> nacc, I noticed that rsyslog also sends only the -h
<adac> is this also dependent from this PS1?
<nacc> adac: you set it in your PS1 definition, which is usually in .bashrc
<nacc> adac: i doubt rsyslog is using PS1, i'm not sure where it decides
<adac> nacc, kk thanks, asking in #rsyslog about that
<adac> nacc, can this PS1 also be set globally?
<bashtheshell> New here. Anyone familiar with `libvirt`?
<bashtheshell> I mean... virt-install
<nacc> !ask | bashtheshell
<ubottu> bashtheshell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<justalex_> hi
<justalex_> i got a problem with my usb stick
<Bashing-om> !details | justalex_
<ubottu> justalex_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<justalex_> My USB Drive does not connect to my Ubuntu and I am not sure what to do.I tried it in other computers but no success.
<pavlos> justalex_: dmesg in the terminal will give you info about the plugged in device
<justalex_> This is what i get about it
<justalex_> [  367.793707] usb 2-1.2: Product: UDisk
<justalex_> [  367.793709] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: General
<justalex_> [  367.793711] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: Љ
<justalex_> [  368.376520] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
<justalex_> [  368.376707] scsi host5: usb-storage 2-1.2:1.0
<tomreyn> !paste | justalex_
<ubottu> justalex_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pavlos> justalex_: dont paste many lines here, try this, dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999 and give the url
<justalex_> what can i do
<justalex_> It shows in the terminal but it does not show in disks
<tomreyn> how many lines did you mean to paste here?
<pavlos> justalex_: just one
<justalex_> pavlos : pardon me
<tomreyn> justalex_: paste again to a pastebin
<justalex_> tomreyn : what do you mean by that
<tomreyn> justalex_: some minutes ago, you copied and pasted some lines of your dmesg outpout to this channel.
<justalex_> tomeryn : yep
<tomreyn> justalex_: i'm suggesting that you copy the same dmesg output again but paste it to a paste bin instead, and reposrt the URL here
<pavlos> justalex_: the url will look like http://termbin.com/qtzs
<tomreyn> *pastebin
<tomreyn> you can also do what pavlos says, either shoudl work
<justalex_> tomeryn : here is the link https://pastebin.com/GU8JJ33M
<justalex_> anything i can do?
<tomreyn> justalex_: and 'lsblk' does not list it? (care to paste it to a pastebin as well?)
<justalex_> this is what i get with lsblk https://pastebin.com/DtknyXpE
<tomreyn> okay, so apparently no device node is attached to your usb stick.
<justalex_> tomeryn : what do you mean by that
<tomreyn> you said it fails to work on several computers, this suggests that something is wrong with the stick in general.
<justalex_> tomeryn : what can i do?
<tomreyn> what i mean: the lsblk output lists all your detected disks and the partitions on them. it only lists one disk, sda, which will be your ubuntu installation. and a cdrom/dvd-rom (sr0). but not the stick.
<justalex_> tomeryn : then how do i get the stick to work again
<tomreyn> if it does the same with multiple computers, escpeciially if they run different operating systems, i would bet your stick is broken and you need to replace it.
<justalex_> but it shows in dsmeg
<pavlos> justalex_: in dmesg it should report sdb: sdb1 (something like that ... lsblk does not show it so as tomreyn said, probably a bad stick
<justalex_> how can i format it without losing the stick
<pavlos> justalex_: you said 'disks' does not see it ...
<justalex_> i know but i want to format it
<pavlos> justalex_: if it does not appear as a valid device, you cannot format it
<tomreyn> the kernel does not consider it to be a useable storage media, so you won't be able to address and thus to format it.
<pavlos> justalex_: dmesg just reports header info about this stick
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<justalex_> cant i mount it
 * cousin_luigi is having a hard time seeing how a particular bug reported on launchpad was fixed.
<pavlos> justalex_: no b/c you dont get a device (like sdb sdc or ...
<nacc> cousin_luigi: which bug?
<_MattB> I have 16.04 running in a VM and everything was working fine for months. Now, however, when I login I briefly see a black screen then it flashes back to the login prompt. Any ideas on how I can figure out whats going on
<tomreyn> pavlos: i think you said it does not work on other computers either, is this correct?
<tomreyn> sorry, justalex_ ^
<justalex_> yep
<tomreyn> then consider it dead.
<calhax_za> sup guys, anyone know of a good tutorial or piece of software to make a bandwidth sharing/login system for a Cafe or Hotel? All the windows software I can find is outdated and crap
<justalex_> when i plug it in a red light appears
<justalex_> but sooner than later it dissappearrs
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Old stuff, 1096914 for example.
<tomreyn> calhax_za: you could try https://packetfence.org/
<justalex_> how can i charge it
<justalex_> it seems like its battery has run out
<calhax_za> looking into it right now tomreyn
<calhax_za> thanks tomreyn
<pavlos> tomreyn: he wrote it doesnt not work in other systems
<nacc> cousin_luigi: that's a MIR bug it was fixed by src:testrepository moving from universe to main
<tomreyn> pavlos: where? i dont see him writing that
<pavlos> tomreyn: My USB Drive does not connect to my Ubuntu and I am not sure what to do.I tried it in other computers but no success.
<tomreyn> pavlos: "no success" "in other computers"
<pavlos> tomreyn: 11:36:35
<tomreyn> pavlos: to me this means it works nowhere
<cousin_luigi> nacc: I don't see any patch though. What was changed in practical terms?
<pavlos> tomreyn: right so stick is dead. It gets power when plugged in but nothing after that
<tomreyn> right.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: literally what i just said
<nacc> cousin_luigi: a source package has moved from universe to main
<cousin_luigi> nacc: And that fixed the issue?
<nacc> cousin_luigi: why are you looking at an old bug like that one?
<justalex_> right
<causative> my laptop fan is barely functional and annoyingly noisy, instead I have the case open and an external fan blowing over it, which seems to control temperature well enough... however, if I mechanically stop the fan, the computer will sometimes shut down without warning, even though sensor tells me temperatures are normal... pwmconfig does not recognize the fan
<nacc> cousin_luigi: it feels like you maybe don't know enough about ubuntu development for that bug to be relevant to you
<cousin_luigi> nacc: I'm trying to fix a problem elsewhere.
<tomreyn> justalex_: so trash it, buy a new one if you need one. done.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: do you know what a MIR is?
<causative> should I simply remove the entire fan?
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Yes, not sure how it relates to a python module though.
<justalex_> It has a red light meaning is not dead
<nacc> cousin_luigi: a MIR relates to a source package
<cousin_luigi> oh
<nacc> cousin_luigi: it doesn't matter what kind of source package it is
<nacc> cousin_luigi: as i, again, *literally* just said
<tomreyn> okay, it' half dead, but broken beyond being of any use.
<_MattB> This is what it looks like here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NhxKpn3Ri8 any help would be appreciated. Like I said it was working fine a day or so ago and I'm not sure what changed
<nacc> cousin_luigi: if you know what a MIR is, then you would know that
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Perhaps I don't know enough about the internal workings of Ubuntu, but how can a failing test be fixed like that?
<cousin_luigi> nacc: I thought it was the now defunct display server.
<tomreyn> _MattB: ~/.xsession-errors is a log file which may have a hint on what's going wrong.
<tomreyn> it's in the users' ("Parallels")  home directory.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: no, it's not
<nacc> cousin_luigi: that's Mir
<nacc> cousin_luigi: a MIR is something elese
<_MattB> tomreyn: thanks I'll check now
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Whatever. But to the matter at hand, do you have any idea how the build differs in main compared to this MIR?
<nacc> cousin_luigi: and that bug is not about a failing test. A developer saw a test failed and fixed it by skipping the test.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: seriously?
<nacc> cousin_luigi: i think you don't understand something basic
<nacc> cousin_luigi: the bug was a MIR, which was just moving a src package from universe to main
<cousin_luigi> nacc: I can't see how the test is being skipped anywhere in the source package.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: it might not be anymore
<cousin_luigi> nacc: That's why I wanted to see how it was back then.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: ... and how did you go about doing that?
<nacc> cousin_luigi: maybe that was yoru actual question?
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Doing what?
<nacc> cousin_luigi: seriously. what is your actual question.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: "I wanted to see how it was back then"
<nacc> cousin_luigi: so is taht your question? how do you see the srcpkg at the version supposedly containing the fix?
<cousin_luigi> nacc: I need to see what command they used back then to exclude the failing test.
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Precisely.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: ok, so why not ask that to begin with?
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Because it's not the first time, so I thought there was something I was missing about the way patches are listed on launchpad.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: `pull-lp-source testrepository 0.0.11-0ubuntu5` has the disabling. and `pull-lp-source testrepository 0.0.11-0ubuntu6` has the drop of the patch
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Thanks. Is there a way to do that from the web interface? I'm not on ubuntu right now.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: to do what?
<_MattB> tomreyn: looks like there was a disk issue. Fixed. Thank you!
<cousin_luigi> nacc: To see the patch in question.
<nacc> cousin_luigi: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/128192660/testrepository_0.0.11-0ubuntu4_0.0.11-0ubuntu5.diff.gz and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/128412082/testrepository_0.0.11-0ubuntu5_0.0.11-0ubuntu6.diff.gz
<cousin_luigi> nacc: much obliged
<cousin_luigi> nacc: Strange that I would still see that problem on 0.20 though. Will also ask on #testrepository.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<tomreyn> wlecome, Matt
<Newbie_> Hey, anyone looking to solve the unsolvable?
<Newbie_> Broadcom 4352 wifi doesn't show up, nothing seems to be fixing it, made several forum posts, if anyone can advise?
<Mathisen> Newbie_, "nothing seems to be fixing it" what have you done ?
<Mathisen> Newbie_, for example first thing i would do is " sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer " with cable ofc then reboot
<rypervenche> Wouldn't it be this?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Broadcom_STA_Wireless_driver_.28Proprietary.29
<Newbie_> Well that's problem 1, i have no internet to do that, my laptop has no ethernet port
<rypervenche> Newbie_: You'll probably want to get a USB-to-Ethernet cable for your laptop.
<rypervenche> Newbie_: That having been said, it is possible to do this from a chroot.
<underd0g> :quit
<Newbie_> I'm living in a student house where the cables don't work, is there anyway around this or is it my only resort to buy the adapter+cable?\
<Newbie_> oh
<rypervenche> Newbie_: I don't know if your knowledge will be enough to do that though. But you could boot up a liveCD and then chroot into your system while asking for help on IRC.
<Mathisen> Newbie_, find out the dependencies of the package download them on other computer transfer to your laptop
<rypervenche> Or yeah, if there aren't many dependencies, you could do that too.
<Mathisen> Newbie_, then just install " sudo dpkg -i Packackage "
<poorUser> Hi people! have anyone experienced freeeeeze problems with 17.04?
<Newbie_> I'm going to try that, thank you :)
<pavlos> Newbie_: does your laptop have a CD drive? you could insert and ubuntu disk, drivers are in the pool dir
<Newbie_> it doesn't :(
<Newbie_> it's a dell xps13
<th0r> Newbie_, download the ubuntu iso file, copy (do not burn) the iso onto a usb drive, and use fuseiso to mount it and access the drivers
<nies>  hello, am new to ubuntu and I need your help, i am not getting any sound from my laptop.please help
<nies> could someone please help me, please
<poorUser> nies: right click over volume button, check that the audio uses the right driver
<soop> nies: did audio ever work?
<nies> in play though box nothing is being displayed, its empty
<poorUser> nies: you've found the problem, but i cannot help you furthermore :(
<nies> soop: yes audio worked, but yesterday I updated to ubuntu 16 , and from then am getting this issue
<nies> but why @poorUser??
<poorUser> nies: out of my knowledge :(
<soop> alsamixer work?
<nies> @soop, please help
<soop> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<poorUser> yeah better try the linked guide
<soop> and this as well
<soop> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sound-nosound.html
<aadi> hey all, Is there any way to lock a particular directory ?
<l9> that moment when you realise you made something work but has no use for it
<soop> aadi: lock it how?
<kbosch> hi there, can anyone explain to me why a raid10 consisting of 3 320gb and 1 500gb hdds is 560Gb in size?
<aadi> soop, So that it requires password to open it
<poorUser> aadi: you can encript folders, there are several methods, choose the one you like
<methew> aELK question.. when we write a grok pattern %{USER:user} .. we can user the "user" as the field name while creating mapping for the index.. right or wrong?
<Newbie_> Hey, i was getting the b43 installer and driver, it says it's unsupported for the BCM4352 (mine) and does not work, is there anything else i can try to fix my wifi?
<Newbie_> Should i just go for the STA?
<aadi> poorUser, But I don't know any :(
<methew> any ELK user here
<pavlos> aadi: https://askubuntu.com/questions/104542/how-to-encrypt-individual-folders
<aadi> pavlos, Thanks alot :)
<poorUser> aadi: just google "encrypt folder ubuntu", it's plenty of tools, graphical or command line ones
<aadi> poorUser, Yes :)
<pavlos> Newbie_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/590442/how-can-i-install-broadcom-wireless-adapter-bcm4352-802-11ac-pcid-14e443b1-r
<Newbie_> Thank you :)
<poorUser> aadi: obviusly depends on your needs, if you need to just lock a folder, or something more complex, is up to you.
<Newbie_> P.s is it the same i download this elsewhere and transfer with a usb and install?
<pavlos> Newbie_: look at the STA - No Internet section ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_Internet_access
<Newbie_> Thanks a million!
<poorUser> aadi: the simplest way is to just install Cryptkeeper, name of the folder, password -> create.
<jerry> hello
<soop> ?
<justalex_> hi
<lilian23> hey, i am getting strange behaviour as root. # id
<lilian23> uid=0(root) gid=0(root)
<lilian23> but cant access /dev/mem: /dev/mem: Operation not permitted
<lilian23> either flashrom is telling me: ERROR: Could not get I/O privileges (Operation not permitted).
<lilian23> i've recently updated the kernel of my ubuntu to 3.19.0-80-generic
<lilian23> any guess what it could be?
<pavlos> lilian23: ls -l /dev/mem shows ...
<hyper3xpl0iter> hey guys, I want to make an updated package for Ubuntu, Ubuntu only offers Nagios 3 in it's repository. What is the best/proper way to make a package for Nagios 4? first I'd like to know how to properly go about it as I'm new to Ubuntu packaging. But eventually I'd like to be able to make the package good enough to qualify for being put into the Ubuntu repositories for others to be able to use. Any
<hyper3xpl0iter> hints or links would be greatly appreciated. Should I start with the Source for Nagios from Ubuntu's repositories? I should I start right off the bat with the latest source from Nagios' Github page?
<lilian23> pavlos: crw-r----- 1 root kmem 1, 1 мая    3 19:03 /dev/mem
<sirru5h> hyper3xpl0iter, have you checked out the following https://www.nagios.com/solutions/ubuntu-monitoring/?gclid=CMqj2pbD1NMCFQuAfgod5rkIVQ
<pavlos> lilian23: that looks ok
<sirru5h> there is a pdf for installing to ubuntu
<lilian23> pavlos: the thing is I was able to make such request before i updated my kernel
<konrados> Hi! I want to find all links to a directory, I two options here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/429247/how-to-find-and-list-all-the-symbolic-links-created-for-a-particular-file - why the second answer: `find / -lname /path/to/original/dir` has much less votes than the first one:  `find -L /dir/to/start -xtype l -samefile ~/Pictures` - doesn't the first solution do the same thing, while being much simpler?
<onomatopiea> I have full disk encryption enabled - how can I login remotely?
<konrados> I mean: doesn't the `-lname` do the same thing, while being much simpler?
<sirru5h> in addition the following may shed more light https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/nagios.html
<energizer> I have a label printer Brother QL-710W, and its LPR and CUPS drivers. The printer is plugged in, detected and installed, but nothing happens when I press print.
<energizer> What can I do?
<hyper3xpl0iter> I'm sorry, could you please copy and paste what you wrote? My machine rebooted on me and I lost what you said before I could see it
<pavlos> lilian23: does this help? https://superuser.com/questions/562249/attempting-to-access-ram-dev-mem-says-operation-not-permitted
<sirru5h> ouch alright
<sirru5h> hyper3xpl0iter, have you checked out the following https://www.nagios.com/solutions/ubuntu-monitoring/?gclid=CMqj2pbD1NMCFQuAfgod5rkIVQ
<sirru5h> there is a pdf that details installing to ubuntu on that page
<sirru5h> as well as http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-nagios-core-4-1-1-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-server.html
<sirru5h> I hope that helps hyper3xpl0iter
<lilian23> pavlos: i think it willl help. I did not know about STRICT_DEVMEM=y, i think they've suddenly decided to include it in the latest version as default. thanks
<anddam> hello
<lilian23> will reboot and test not
<lilian23> now*
<anddam> is alt-` a default shortcut for cycling windows in the current app?
<hyper3xpl0iter> sirru5h: yes, I've seen and know how to install it, However I'm hoping to make a new updated package for the server, tools, and NRPE, as Ubuntu only has Version 3, and I'd like to make a new package for the latest Nagios 4
<anddam> I changed keyboard I and I keep going there to cycle terminal windows, this keyboard use a composition key for ` so I figure that's not being correctly sent
<hyper3xpl0iter> again I know how to install it, I'm just hoping to make a package out of it so other can easily have and user Version 4 as well
<sirru5h> oh like a .deb
<sirru5h> hyper3xpl0iter, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<minimec> energizer: Do you see the printer icon in the top bar. Are there any pending print jobs?
<anddam> and is this setting I'm referring to System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Switch windows of an app directly?
<Aivis-Ubuntu_Mat> Sorry for being noob :D why is my touchpad not working on Ubuntu Mate? I am now in Live CD mode. i think about installing it. Touchpad is working in Lubuntu and Ubuntu
<sirru5h> you can make a .deb out of src using that walkthrough
<zamba> i
<zamba> i'm trying to migrate a bunch of users that previously used blowfish crypt for the passwords.. this has been deprecated in more modern systems, but for now it's easier to copy the old users to the new system and then update the passwords naturally whenever the password has to be changed.. but right now i'm not able to set new passwords
<zamba> i'm getting: crypt_r: Don't know 0
<zamba> Error: Password NOT changed.
<RalphBa> hi all
<RalphBa> is there a way to build library unittests using dub without them getting executed?
<energizer> minimec: yes
<energizer> ive tried it a bunch of times, and sometimes it says "processing", sometimes "pending"
<minimec> energizer: ok. So first remove that pending job and check in the >settings>printer GUI, if the printer is marked 'ready'.
<energizer> minimec: yes
<minimec> energizer: meaning you removed the pending job and the printer is 'ready'? ;)
<energizer> minimec: yes
<minimec> energizer: Ok. ;) Now check your printer (hardware) if everything is ready and try once again...
<energizer> minimec: actually sorry it says "Idle"
<energizer> uh it worked
<energizer> im totally at a loss
<minimec> energizer: Nice ;)
<energizer> minimec: thanks
<minimec> energizer: NO problem.
<RalphBa> can anyone explain me, why a mutex requires __gshared to even work but an array doesn't need anything like shared?
<skinux> Weird problem. Sometimes I find I can't restore apps by clicking on them on the bottom panel, I have to use ALT+TAB to switch. Is this a known issue?
<skinux> When this occurs, I usually can't close applications using their X button either, sometimes I can't even access individual application menus.
<friendimaginary> !MirtheN WILEY.DATA.SCIENCE.FOR.DUMMIES.2015.RETAIL.EPUB.EBOOK-kE.epub
<rafaz> Hi, can anyone help me? I formatted my computer the wrong way using C:\ and D:\ at the same time. Then I used partition manager and deleted C:\ which led me into a big error on my computer. Only Ubuntu works there... I wanna have my Windows back, can anyone help me out? I tried so many stuff I'm feeling desperate I have no clue what to do.
<compdoc> you deleted a partition?
<rafaz> yea
<rafaz> C:\
<rafaz> and it broke my Windows
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, "Hirens Boot Cd" - or "System Rescue Linux"
<rafaz> I can only use Ubuntu now and my computer lost a lot of performance
<compdoc> windows usually has a couple or partitions, small and large
<compdoc> or=of
<rafaz> what is that? I'm really bad onto this things YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, They are "tools" for recovering partitions that have been damaged or deleted.
<rafaz> How can I recover them on linux?
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, You can try to use a utility called "testdisk" - which is in the repos.
<compdoc> if you exactly recreated the deleted partition , it might work again, but doesnt sound you had the knowledge to do any of this in  the first place
<rafaz> I installed Windows Partition Manager
<rafaz> then I deleted C:\
<rafaz> and bam
<rafaz> rip windows!!
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, Try "testdisk" before any other damage is done.
<rafaz> how can I try it, YankDownUnder?
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, Install the program through the "Software Center" or from the terminal. It's called "testdisk".
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, That should be your FIRST thing to do. Your absolute first priority.
<rafaz> ok
<rafaz> im gonna do it
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, It's not like you have heaps of choices...but that depends on your priorities...(I don't run MS Windows, so it's not a priority in the least)
<YankDownUnder> :)
<rafaz> i started it now YankDownUnder
<rafaz> i have a lot of stuff on here
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, Good luck - peace and blessings.
<YankDownUnder> rafaz, IN THE FUTURE - I hope you're going to be slight more careful in what you're doing.
<rafaz> thx
<Bashing-om> rafaz: Homework: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step ; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<tomreyn> also the first step in data recovery is to duplicate the media and to work on the copy
<tomreyn> never on the original
<tomreyn> this way you have more than a single chance to recover the data.
<YankDownUnder> tomreyn, Have two or more "utilities" working on retrieving the data on two or more different systems...(redundancy along with getting something with one set of tools and mixing it all up in the end)
<lavinho> good night
<lavinho> how to unlock samsung e1200 ?
<tomreyn> YankDownUnder: thanks for the suggestion, i don't have any data loss here, though.
<tomreyn> lavinho: does it run ubuntu?
<lavinho> no
<lavinho> imei
<tomreyn> what is this channel called?
<paven> lol..
<lavinho> ubuntu
<tomreyn> okay, can you now add one to the other and make a conclusion?
<YankDownUnder> tomreyn, Did that in a production environment...and when "forensic recovery" stuff lands in my lap here, that's what I do. Create multiple copies of the data, work on the separate "copies" on separate machines with separate tools. I combine the data in the end and hand back all the copies and resultant data.
<tomreyn> i see
<studio-user455> hey gang
<studio-user455> Ubuntu Studio install trouble
<studio-user455> will not install Grub
<studio-user455> New Acer
<rea> xdcc send!
<studio-user455> Chose install along side
<studio-user455> can any one help me?
<rea> ping _ADN_
<tomreyn> !ot | rea
<ubottu> rea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<studio-user455> where do i register
<tomreyn> !register | studio-user455
<ubottu> studio-user455: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<studio-user455> grub install failed cant boot
<linton> is there a version of `dpkg` available for 16.04 that works with package names containing the '~' character?
<boB_K7IQ> Any idea what the best way to reset my password is for ununtu on my win7 laptop with grub installed ???  Somehow it forgot or changed my main password.
<nacc> linton: ~ is not allowed in package names
<boB_K7IQ> I do have a USB  stick with ubunto on it
<nacc> linton: ref: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Source
<boB_K7IQ> *ubuntu
<linton> why so i'll have to rename ubuntu supplied kernel packages prior to installing them?
<nacc> linton: what are you referring to?
<linton> i downloaded `linux-image-extra-4.8.0-51-generic_4.8.0-51.54~16.04.1_amd64.deb` using `apt-get download` but i can't install it with `dpkg`
<nacc> linton: where did you download it from?
<linton> the tilde have only been there since april-ish, so i wondered if the dpkg version on 17.04 accepts them
<nacc> linton: that's not the package name, that's the .deb name
<nacc> linton: and, afaik, dpkg has supported that just fine
<nacc> linton: can you pastebin the message you are getting?
<linton> normal ubuntu ppas - https://pastebin.com/a9SeKW3H
<nacc> linton: those aren't PPAs.
<nacc> linton: just to be clear
<tomreyn> boB_K7IQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<tomreyn> don't try to change it from windows, it'll just cause havoc
<linton> nacc: sorry, are they just referred to as "sources"? here is my output https://pastebin.com/DxSPfmx6
<nacc> linton: ok, why are you using dpkg to install the package?
<nacc> linton: directly, i mean
<linton> is there a different way i can install .deb files to avoid that error? i was going to just script a rename to remove the bad chars
<linton> speed really
<nacc> linton: i mean, why aren't you using `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` ?
<nacc> linton: end users should not need to use dpkg directly at all
<linton> it was faster to dpkg install all the .debs ignoring the dependencies rather than using `apt-get install`
<nacc> linton: that's ridiculous
<nacc> linton: 'ignore the dependencies' defeats teh whole point of packages
<linton> haha
<tomreyn> the speed difference between apt and dpkg is (bedides downloads and some management taks)  resolving dependencies and conflicts. which you have chosen to neglect.
<nacc> and it won't ignore them eventually, if they are actual dependencies
<linton> right, but do you know a location where i can fetch just the `aufs.ko` file?
<nacc> linton: what are you talking about?
<nacc> linton: why do you want just the aufs.ko file?
<nacc> linton: you are jumping around from unsupported thing to unsupported thing
<linton> i've been told thats who i am.. the packages i'm trying to install are `linux-image-extra` which contain the aufs kernel module, i have been pulling just that file to drop onto servers to speed the installation of docker
<nacc> linton: what about post-install hooks or potential dependencies?
<linton> i've found dropping that file into `/lib/modules...` then running `depmod && modprobe aufs` accomplishes my goal
<linton> i run the install (skipping deps) on a disposable server
<tomreyn> wait, are you a windows sysadmin?
<tomreyn> sorry, pretend i did not ask this, it doesn't belong here
<linton> it lives for <hour. ha, negative linux/solaris but mostly golang dev now
<nacc> linton: if you only need the aufs.ko then you don't need to install the package
<tomreyn> you should not just place random files in random directories. that's one of the main points of packagement management
<nacc> linton: extract it and pull the .ko out
<nacc> linton: but i think you're being incredibly shortsighted in your choices and it's not really a supported thing you're doing
<linton> oh great! i didn't even think about just extracting it
 * tomreyn runs
<linton> for the record (afaicr) this is the only file i "randomly" place, but i will re-evaluate the way i'm doing this
<nacc> linton: but i'm testing in a lxd of 16.04 and it works just fine to install .debs with ~ in them (via apt, which in turn is using dpkg). So `apt policy dpkg` ?
<tomreyn> the right way to do this sustainably would be to create your own package with just the files you need, with dependencies / confliucts configured to prevent installation of the other package. this custom package could be loaded from a ppa you maintain.
<linton> i did recently update dpkg and try again. it was 1.1, now is 1.18.4ubuntu1.2
 * tomreyn runs to safe room
<linton> tomreyn: good call, i'll investigate aufs dependencies
<nacc> linton: but i'm testing in a lxd of 16.04 and it works just fine to install .debs with ~ in them (via apt, which in turn is using dpkg). So `apt policy dpkg` ?
<linton> nacc: https://pastebin.com/Ly6aS3Jy
 * linton cackles like a mad scientist to running tomreyn
<nacc> linton: LOL, PEBKAC
<linton> nacc: i install on digitalocean, so i did what i could to rule them out of the mix, i updated my `/etc/apt/sources.list` and updated, then installed the newest dpkg before i jumped on
<nacc> linton: read man dpkg
<linton> ah shux
<linton> i figured
<nacc> linton: specifically what --ignore-depends does
<nacc> linton: it takes an argument, which is a package name (not a .deb)
<nacc> linton: so i believe dpkg is taking your .deb filename as the package name, which illegally contains ~
<nacc> (the proper name is 'linux-image-extra-4.8.0-51-generic') or whatever
 * linton is ashamed...
<linton> good catch, odd it worked until the `~` was introduced into the name, thanks
<nacc> linton: well, it's possible it was shortcutting before
<nacc> linton: but i wouldn't rely on undocumented behavior
<nacc> linton: hence also the specific message you got, which is reflecting debian policy for package names (not version strings)
<RonaldsMazitis> I have question about vlc
<linton> interesting, it seems to only conflict when i use `--ignore-depends`
<RonaldsMazitis> how can I change default folder it finds videos at
<RonaldsMazitis> btw Ubuntu on gnome is so bad
<RonaldsMazitis> I mean using gnome programms is good, but gnome shell is impractical
<linton> RonaldsMazitis: https://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=97548
<nacc> linton: right, ignore-depends is what takes the argument of a pckage name
<RonaldsMazitis> linton
<RonaldsMazitis> %appdata%\vlc\vlc-qt-interface.ini
<nacc> linton: so you're changing (possibly overloading) what the .deb means
<RonaldsMazitis> is that windows dir?
<RonaldsMazitis> the guy who thinks ubuntu will run gnome
<RonaldsMazitis> sorry it will suck hard
<linton> ahhh ok, yep, thanks again
<nacc> linton: np
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: please stick to support topics here, opinions can go elsewhere (#ubuntu-offtopic or /dev/null :)
<linton> RonaldsMazitis: `vim ~/.config/vlc/vlc-qt-interface.conf`
<RonaldsMazitis> but it's complete truth, just try openbox instead of gnome, and You will see what I'm talking about
<RonaldsMazitis> sorry again opinion
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: your opinion is not truth, please take it elsewhere
<RonaldsMazitis> I can speak out few more reasons 1)openbox with one panel takes less space 2)speed
<m3e33> Hey guys. Using ubuntu 16.04 using the nvidia binary drivers version 375.39 (proprietary tested)  . Getting this weird thing happen to the windows when I resume the computer from sleep ( http://i.imgur.com/AuvjqUw.png ) . When I do sudo service lightdm restart the problem gets fixed. But then it closes all my applications when I run it. So its really annoying when I try to resume work.
<m3e33> This started happening like a month or two ago.
<blackflow> m3e33: known issue
<blackflow> some report fixed with latest nvidia drivers (381 I think)
<m3e33> oic
<blackflow> m3e33: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1667158
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1667158 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "Regression: Borders of windows and desktop background are displayed badly after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: no one is stopping you from using openbox, this channel is for support
<linton> m3e33: with the funky window bars and such? i had that too. sticking to 367 worked for me, havent tried 381 personally
<m3e33> 381 is in beta yes? Ill wait a bit for the devs to push a stable one. Thanks blackflow and linton.
<linton> probably common knowledge, but you have to specify version 367 when installing nvidia-367 or else you'll get 375
<blackflow> m3e33: there's a link to the PPA in that bug report, if you feel like trying it out
<m3e33> blackflow: haha no :D this is my work computer. Can't experiment too much, remember this being a pain to set up Ubuntu on this computer (an asus rog. I think i used the 267 drivers few months ago. With that i had the whole login loop issue. :D . Thaks for letting me know this is a known issue, so im happy :D
<justin__> hi
<justin__> hi dabba
<justin__> hi everyone
<justin__> hi?
<nacc> justin__: this is not a chat channel
<nacc> justin__: ask a technical support question, if you have one
<dannyLopez> I have a problem, I edited the fstab and I did not load the system, now I edited the grub with init=/bin/bash and I deleted the lines that I put in, but still no X, just let me log in as root in ttys and X
<nacc> dannyLopez: you've rebooted since then?
<nacc> dannyLopez: logging in as root is unusual on ubuntu
<dannyLopez> nacc: I activate the root user
<dannyLopez> nacc: root@FIGADM00205:~/.config# whoami  root
<nacc> dannyLopez: which is not typical for Ubuntu
<dannyLopez> nacc: I reboot, but show me a progresive cont (1min:30sec) and then "Pres Ctrl+D or type root password"
<nacc> dannyLopez: then it didn't not succesfully boot
<nacc> dannyLopez: that's the emergency shell
<nacc> dannyLopez: it was presumably waiting for something
<nacc> dannyLopez: note that if you edited your /etc/fstab in the emergency shell, that is not persistent
<nacc> dannyLopez: you should boot off a live USB and fix your fstab on disk
<dannyLopez> nacc: I edit in mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<dannyLopez> nacc: In the file persist the change
<justin__> hi
<justin__> hi latz
<justin__> hi everyone
<justin__> want to chat ?
<compdoc> no
<Grorco1> Hi I'm trying to compile my first kernel 4.4.66 from linux.org, when I go to make it I get openssl/opensslv.h file/folder doesn't exist. Does anyone know where I would find these files so I can finish the build?
<Bashing-om> justin__: chit chat in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<compdoc> Grorco1, is openssl installed?
<Grorco1> compdoc, it shows up when I run dpkg -l openssl so I'm not sure if I need it inside the new kernel, or if there is something wrong with my install
<compdoc> i have the file here:  /usr/include/openssl/opensslv.h
<compdoc> you install build essentials?
<Grorco1> compdoc, hmm I don't have it there
<compdoc> do you have it at all?
<Grorco1> compdoc, I thought I had, I'm on like my 5th install trying to get a driver to work properly, so maybe not
<Ben64> what are you actually trying to accomplish
<Grorco1> Ben64, a kernel patch for the amdgpu-pro driver
<Ben64> why, and why 4.4
<RalphBa> got a question to typeof(this). if I have A : B and do this in ctor of B I get B but when I do this in A I get also B. How to get A in A?
<compdoc> heh
<compdoc> no idea what you just said
<RalphBa> moment will prepare an example
<RalphBa> if dpaste would work :(
<RalphBa> ok, have a class B inherited from A
<compdoc> pastebin.com?
<Ben64> hastebin.com paste.ubuntu.com sprunge.us termbin.com
<Grorco1> Ben64, it was just listed as stable
<RalphBa> dpaste is nice because it compiles
<Ben64> RalphBa: seems like you're in the wrong channel though
<RalphBa> oh, sorry
<Grorco1> Ben64, I'm not positive which kernel the patch is for 4.4, 4.8? Amd just refers 16.04 users to the patch file.
<Ben64> Grorco1: link?
<dannyLopez> [17:22] <dannyLopez> I have a problem, I edited the fstab and I did not load the system, now I edited the grub with init=/bin/bash and I deleted the lines that I put in, but still no X, just let me log in as root in ttys and X
<Grorco1> Ben64, http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx    17.10 is the latest driver
<Grorco1> Ben64, the patch is at https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9443007/
<Ben64> you don't need that patch
<Grorco1> Ben64, but it's supposed to fix the exact issue I seem to be having
<Ben64> you're using vulkan?
<Grorco1> Ben64, no using openCL
<Ben64> that patch isn't about opencl
<Grorco1> Ben64, well crap :( I guess no fix for me
<Ben64> don't allocate more memory than you have
<Grorco1> Ben64, is there a way to tell the system to stop doing that?
<Grorco1> Ben64, or is it completely dependent on what the programs are throwing at it?
<Merlin__> Hi
<babahulk> hello
<babahulk> I was wondering if anyone technically savvy can try to help me out with an issue I am having
 * YankDownUnder looks at channel topic again
<blackflow> !ask | babahulk
<ubottu> babahulk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<babahulk> Lol thank you
<YankDownUnder> Was there a question?
<babahulk> So I have Ubuntu Dual Boot, it has been working well.  Recently I modified partitions to make my ubuntu one larger than it was.  I finally rebooted and can no longer boot up through grub.  I can get to the loader but can't get into Ubuntu.  I wasn't sure if there was anything I can do from the Windows partition or if anyone had recommendations to repair?  When  try booting it starts and drops me into a shell
<YankDownUnder> babahulk, http://linuxpitstop.com/repair-grub-boot-loader-on-ubuntu-linux/
<babahulk> wow thanks
<babahulk> that looks like a great resource i've never seen
<YankDownUnder> babahulk, It works better than a hammer.
<Bashing-om> babahulk: ^ also " Recently I modified partitions " may a;sp change the UUID. confirm that /etc/fstab UUIDs agree now with what 'sudo blkid ' reports .
<babahulk> that was my next try
<babahulk> ok thank you very much bashing
<babahulk> I will let you know how it works
<Bashing-om> babahulk: K; we are here - to help .
<babahulk> One question, can i do all of it via command line?
<babahulk> since I can't open any applications can it run background?
<Bashing-om> babahulk: You can certainly verify the UUIDs from terminal .
<dlam> is there a package or something to install better fonts for web development?   im trying to get ``font-weight:600`` to render in chrome on my laptop with a slightly bolder look, but it seems to not work =(
<Grorco1> Ben64, I could kiss you! lol Thank you, I didn't think about checking, the application I was getting the hangs from has built in gpu throtling :)
<solicito> can you ubuntu be installed on usb drive?
<YankDownUnder> solicito, Yes.
<YankDownUnder> solicito, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gsilvapt> YankDownUnder, that's not an ubuntu installation, that's a media installer
<gsilvapt> Oh okay, that guide explains the difference. Sorry
<ohnothisguydrunk> hiya! is there someone workin' on keeping unity7 after ubuntu gives it up?
<YankDownUnder> ohnothisguydrunk, There are already "forks" being worked on...it ain't gonna "die"...that's for sure...it's just not going to be the primary "desktop/window mangler" any longer...
<seklko> ?join
<ohnothisguydrunk> YankDownUnder: very good
<YankDownUnder> ohnothisguydrunk, And I can tell you (from experience) that I honestly gave up on Gnome back in the 1.4.6 days...and THIS version...well...it's simple, clean, and it just works. Very ergonomic and decidedly simple. IMHO.
<kory> hello
<ohnothisguydrunk> YankDownUnder: this version of unity have helped me through so many troubles with making art that as I see (propably like the gnome 2 people say) no function without it
<kory> exit
<kory> quit
<YankDownUnder> ohnothisguydrunk, We all have our preferences. That is the beauty of all linux versions (and most unix)
<ohnothisguydrunk> indeed
<ohnothisguydrunk> YankDownUnder: :)
<kory> hey guys
<kory> wassup
<ohnothisguydrunk> YankDownUnder: i hope unity stays
<ohnothisguydrunk> kory: hi :)
<kory> Hey drunkguy
<ohnothisguydrunk> kory: wooooooo!!!! here is a song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaFWGNlWdYc
<kory> wtf
<kory> nah fam
<kory> im good
<bazhang> ohnothisguydrunk, thats not topical here at all
<ohnothisguydrunk> bazhang: sorry
<kory> so whats this whole irc thing about?
<blazeme8> If I have a package that depends on "packageB_2.2.0-123" but "packageB_2.2.0-124" is also available in the repo, why do I receive the "The following packages have unmet dependencies" saying 124 is going to be installed?
<bazhang> kory ask on #freenode , this is ubuntu support only
<ccormier> ahoy
<latino31> how come changes in the sound gui ubuntu 17.04 are not persistant?
#ubuntu 2017-05-04
<babahulk> Hey all
<babahulk> I failed it
<babahulk> So I am on a liveUSB at the moment but can't seem to locate my main partition at all
<babahulk> when I do boot repair I don't have any option to repair just create summary for help and then gives me link of like paste2.org
<babahulk> no direct link
<Bashing-om> babahulk: Ho Kay, in that liveUSB boot to terminal and pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' let's see what we have to work to .
<babahulk> bashing-om: I put that in and it just shows a bunch of small disks and the live USB
<babahulk> https://pastebin.com/N7nxwGee
<Bashing-om> natten: UnGood . No hard drive seen . Is this a laptop .. or is the drive easy to get to ? We got to "somehow" get that hard drive recognized .
<babahulk> it is a laptop
<babahulk> not sure if that makse it easier lol
<Bashing-om> babahulk: ^^ sorry natten
<natten> Bashing-om: haha, all good :)
<Bashing-om> babahulk: Not a good situation to say the least . does GParted see the drive from that liveUSB GUI ? I hardly expect so as fdisk does not see it, but .. maybe - worth a try .
<babahulk> so gparted just shows the usb
<babahulk> but when I checked from windows partitions
<babahulk> I was able to see all of them
<Bashing-om> babahulk: encrypted ??
<babahulk> I have a password
<babahulk> but never did the disk encryption
<Bashing-om> babahulk: I m not at all Windows literate. maybe some one else here has a opinion on a best procedure here .
<babahulk> lol
<babahulk> ty
<babahulk> So when I boot into Ubuntu I get dropped to the thing saying (initramfs)
<babahulk> oot let me rebb
<Bashing-om> babahulk: Real weird to me that Windows see the partitions, but 'buntu does not. We have a problem .
<greendevng> Hello guys
<lotuspsychje> greendevng: welcome, how can we help you?
<lotuspsychje> amirite: dont join irc as root mate
<surfacelinux> Hello, is there anyone here who has successfully installed ubuntu on a surface book?
<surfacelinux> I can't get the wifi to work for more than a minute
<surfacelinux> after which time the kernel hits a bug and I have to reboot
<surfacelinux> I've tried 16.04 and 17.04
<surfacelinux> I've also tried installing kernel 4.11rc8 but it won't boot
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: what kind of chipset is your wifi?
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, the driver is mwifiex, which is a Marvell driver
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, how do I determine the chipset?
<surfacelinux> mwifiex_pcie*
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: sudo lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: you can check there chipset & driver= loaded
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, is this the chipset? 88W8897
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, I see the driver in the command output
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: chipset would be showed as first line, brand + type
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: driver= at bottom
<surfacelinux>       description: Wireless interface       product: 88W8897 [AVASTAR] 802.11ac Wireless       vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, first three lines^
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: ok good
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, have you attempted to get linux onto a surfacebook?
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: here's what you could try: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable wifi and re-enable wifi to catch usefull errors
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: not personally, but i hear good stories from happy surface users here
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, I can reproduce the error easily and it shows up in dmesg
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, but once the error hits I would have to reboot
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, it leaves the system in an invalid state
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: surface 2,3 or 4?
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, surface book
<babahulk> I think I screwed it all up somehow
<babahulk> Only drives showing up are a /dev/loop0 and /dev/sda1 which is my liveUSB
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: seems like a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1165938 in linux (Ubuntu) "1286:2044 [Microsoft Surface Pro] Marvell 88W8797 wifi does not work" [Medium,Expired]
<chilli0> Hello :) can anyone help with byobu ? I am trying to ssh into a remote box, run byobu and get it to split the screens
<chilli0> whenever I do it using a new session it breaks for some reason
<wedgie> chilli0: please be more specific about the steps you are taking and what "breaks" means
<lotuspsychje> surfacelinux: few things you could try: search for modified kernel for surface book, or create a new !bug for 16.04
<AndresReyesTech> Hi everyone!
<chilli0> wedgie; ssh root@aws.surf -t 'byobu | /root/lgsession.sh' - this logs into SSH, then runs that script
<chilli0> however if I do, ssh root@aws.surf -t 'byobu -S test | /root/lgsession.sh'
<chilli0> it doesn't seem to run the script until I close the byobu session
<wedgie> chilli0: ... I don't think that a pipe is what you want there
<chilli0> wedgie, I didn't really think so either.. but it worked for the first one
<wedgie> does it work if you just delete the pipe?
<Bashing-om> bazhang: Oh boy ,, We do have a problem ! .. OK, when booting, does bios see the hard drive ?
<chilli0> wedgie, it gives me unknown command
<surfacelinux> lotuspsychje, okay, thanks
<grendal_prime> ok i thought there was a way to run older versions of programs on newer releases in ubuntu.
<grendal_prime> I have an app that i need to run on 1604 but there is no release yet. It does run on 14.04 isnt there a way to put all of the dependencies into one location just for that one program?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | grendal_prime
<ubottu> grendal_prime: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<grendal_prime> that works across releases?
<antonio_> Has anyone installed the ps3 media server recently?  I can't install it on 16.04
<grendal_prime> i think what im looking for is apt-get build-dep
<grendal_prime> it seems strange to me that this is not doable
<surfacelinux> btw - still curious if anyone here has successfully gotten any linux working on their surfacebook, even if an old version or modded kernel
<surfacelinux> any surfacebook owners here?
<grendal_prime> i think the idea behind that is hardware dependency built in if i remember right.
<grendal_prime> like the hardware looks for windows os
<pd1> how does hardware looks like "for windows" ?
<grendal_prime> same way apple hardware and os rely on each other.
<grendal_prime> i could be wrong but it seems like i remember hereing at one point that the surface hardware was specifically designed for ms os.
<antonio_> Does anyone use ps3 media server?  It's not showing any of my files from my shared folders
<pd1> surfacelinux: https://github.com/jimdigriz/debian-mssp4 check this
<grendal_prime> the same way euhfi...or whatever that new advanced bios is called. it was a windows thing they really wanted to make the bios only work with windows or at least make it very difficult to install anything else
<surfacelinux> pd1, that's for sp4
<ShutemDown> What's a good virtualization software for windows?
<pd1> virtualbox or hyper-v ShutemDown
<Jordan_U> grendal_prime: You can use a chroot or container of Ubuntu 14.04 to run the app.
<pd1> surfacelinux: https://www.reddit.com/r/SurfaceLinux/comments/4vomyi/state_of_current_linux_surface_book_support/ this is the source of the link...
<grendal_prime> to virtualize windows or you want windows to be the house
<ShutemDown> Is hyper v included with windows 10?
<pd1> surfacelinux: might help
<grendal_prime> host that is
<pd1> ShutemDown: yes
<pd1> if you have the fitting ahrdware
<ShutemDown> oh...
<pd1> ShutemDown: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/virtualization/hyper-v-on-windows/
<ShutemDown> I'll look into if I meet the requirements. I just got this new laptop
<ShutemDown> thanks
<pd1> then simply: yes it will work :P
<ShutemDown> :)
<pd1> if its not some creepy hardware from mars
<grendal_prime> i3 does not vir host well
<ShutemDown> I got I7, 12 GB
<pd1> ShutemDown: chekc the bios for virt things to enable and there you go
<ShutemDown> Oh ok
<grendal_prime> your good check bios to make sur it on
<ShutemDown> ok thanks, you guys are great
<pd1> running it here on an i5-whatever without problems
<grendal_prime> thats what my wife says too.
<ShutemDown> She says pd1 is great?  That's odd, you should look into that.
<pd1> ShutemDown: but virtualbox is the way more convinient solution if you have to deal with a desktop system as virtual machine
<grendal_prime> thanks Jordan_U im looking into it.   I thought i had to do this some time back.
<grendal_prime> we play bridge sometimes
<ShutemDown> ha
<pd1> ShutemDown: like 2-way copy paste, shared folders, etc
<ShutemDown> i'll look into both options....It's just been so long since I've done this, I didn't know if there was anything new around (and had totally forgotten about hyper v)
<grendal_prime> id continue with the forgetting if i were you...but the only virt solution i use is kvm
<pd1> if you are on a windows host then hyper-v is a great solution for running headless vms
<ShutemDown> I think I'm just going to run a linux vm instead of managing 2 operating systems
<ShutemDown> Now that i finally have the hardware for it
<grendal_prime> i go the other direction...but i have to be portable and need the linux as the host .
<ShutemDown> you have secure boot enabled?
<ShutemDown> I know it's possible, but it seems like a bit of a headache
<ShutemDown> I'm not willing to give up secureboot
<grendal_prime> no i have more issues with the eliments than with theft.
<grendal_prime> i run panasonic toughbooks.
<ShutemDown> Its not theft I'm worried about...it's rootkits
<pd1> ShutemDown: if you need to worry about rootkits then you have way more important other problems...
<grendal_prime> ya, i was just going to say the same thing
<konrados> Hi again. I want to find all links to a directory, I found two options here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/429247/how-to-find-and-list-all-the-symbolic-links-created-for-a-particular-file
<konrados> why the first answer: `find -L /dir/to/start -xtype l -samefile  '/path/to/original/dir' has so much more upvotes than the second one: `find / -lname /path/to/original/dir`  - doesn't the second solution do the same thing, while being much simpler?
<ShutemDown> I'm not worried about them but if I can mitigate the risk then so be it
<grendal_prime> well with that sort of mentality, you may want to just unplug the network card
<grendal_prime> not to sound snarky.
<ShutemDown> ANy risks that can be easily mitigated should be so
<grendal_prime> thats the first thin i ask when hardening systems.."wich ones of these need network access and why"
<pd1> grendal_prime: better ask: who of these need users and why?
<pd1> the idiot with the usb stick will come...
<pd1> but thats all offtopic :D
<grendal_prime> ya i do a lot of rpie stuff now and your right, there really only needs to be two users one root and user1 for excuting code outside of the actual system core
<pd1> konrados: you tired both commands? second one looks simpler but is it doing the same thing? if yes, the upvotes are for a nice answer that explains what it is doing
<chilli0> wedgie, any ideas?
<konrados> pd1, thanks. Well, if it comes to 'trying' the thing is I have a 1 TB disk to search, and I know that both of these commands are *very* slow - it will probably take many hours. I just want to be sure that I'll call the *right* command :)
<grendal_prime> wooo wooo hold your horses....this looks promissing...not what i had in mind but ill give it a shot.
<grendal_prime> https://www.ostechnix.com/adapt-run-app-version-ubuntu-version/
<konrados> ehhh, I thought it's a simple question, seems I have to do some tests on a smaller space.
<akash_> Hello children, you old chef needs help
<akash_> you see, I use ubunte mate, and please tell me how can i use windows 98 theme ?
<YankDownUnder> akash_, You would decompress the theme and put it into ~/.themes
<grendal_prime> probably there is a mint channel as well
<akash_> thank you children !
<akash_> let me google that. I will find out how to do that. Just needed to know the "search phrase"
<akash_> why yankdownunder is green ?
<akash_> why I am black ?
<akash_> I am not talking about race though !
<YankDownUnder> akash_, ubuntu+mate+theme
<akash_> yep...
<pd1> maybe magic akash_ ....
<YankDownUnder> akash_, It would mean that I'm directing a comment to YOU...hence "green" - fairly certain...depending on the IRC client...
<akash_> oh... I did not know that. thanks yankdownunder
<wajideus> hoy
<akash_> ahoy mate !
<wajideus> so, I'm getting fed up with this keyboard bug on ubuntu  :/
<sweetheart> What does it do
<wajideus> it randomly presses and releases the shift key when I'm typing
<sweetheart> Hah
<pd1> sure its not the keyboard itself? tried another one?
<wajideus> it's not the keyboard
<wajideus> brand new pc, problem doesn't occur on windows
<YankDownUnder> I don't seem to recall having that issue...hmm...
<sweetheart> Wonder what causes it
<wajideus> eg, sometimes i'll be typing normally, and out of nowhere, it acts like I pressed shortcut combo like Ctrl-S or something
<YankDownUnder> Wireless keyboard?
<wajideus> other times, I'll be holding the shift key, and after I type 3 or 4 chars, it automatically releases the shift key (even though I'm still holding it)
<grendal_prime> ive had that happen.  I had to run that detect keyboard tool thing.
<wajideus> the same thing happens when I'm trying to select text
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, Is it a wireless keyboard....hmm?
<sweetheart> Touchpad?
<wajideus> holding the shift key, pressing the down arrow a few times, and then my text is just randomly deselected; it's annoying as hell
<pd1> wajideus: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/129159/record-every-keystroke-and-store-in-a-file tty this to get an idea of wehat it is actually doing
<wajideus> &no, it's not wireless
<wajideus> it's a laptop
<Random832> what kind of keyboard is it
<grendal_prime> touchpads suck for that sort of thing to
<Random832> gaming keyboards sometimes do fancy weird stuff to allow more than six(?) keys to be pressed at once
<wajideus> it's not a gaming keyboard or a wireless
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, Find out what's running in the background - something that might affect the window manager (or desktop environment)...in some instances, "bluetooth" services could/would interrupt that...
<babahulk> So after some searching and failures I made no progress
<grendal_prime> the toughbooks do a good job of not being to sensitive. but my system system 76 was crazy for that sort of stuff.
<wajideus> it's just the factory built-in keyboard on my laptop
<babahulk> My only drives are /dev/sda1 (liveUSB) and /dev/loop0
<wajideus> and it's not a sensitivity issue
<babahulk> my fstab is ded
<babahulk> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cat etc/fstab aufs / aufs rw 0 0 tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<wajideus> I'm noticed that when uses ncurses, if I press the arrow keys a few times, it acts like I hit Shift+Up when I haven't
<wajideus> *nano
<babahulk> I have no idea what happened.  Everything was fine until my cat sat on the power button and it shutdown
<babahulk> then all my drives disappeared from gparted and such and can't boot
<babahulk> But when I swap to windows I can see the partitions for everything still saying its healthy
<pd1> "I have no idea what happened.  Everything was fine until my cat sat on the power button and it shutdown" those harry monsters...
<YankDownUnder> Can't always blame the cat. Cat's are blameless.
<babahulk> lol
<wajideus> there should be nothing running in the background. This is a clean install
<wajideus> I should mention that the same exact thing happened on a vanilla install of archlinux
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, Um...yes...right...nothing is ever running in the background. Never. Nada. Nothing. Nil. (extreme sarcasm)
<wajideus> don't be an ass
<pd1> wajideus: record whats comming from the keyboard and see if the "shift" key input comes from the keybaord or from somewhere else
<wajideus> I meant that there's nothing I've installed personally that could be messing it up
<YankDownUnder> If the same issues recur with the same machine, then there would be something relatively evident to research - which would be the "keyboard driver" for that particular laptop.
<pd1> thats the only way to figure out where the problem is located since you say the keyboard is ok
<babahulk> I wish I backed things up recently
<babahulk> granted I can't even install without drives
<pd1> babahulk: you cannot get the harddrive at all when running from live usb?
<YankDownUnder> *nix talks directly to hardware...so if hardware is flaky, then there is an issue in the communication between the OS and the hardware - which would be driver.
<babahulk> just the liveUSB or a random loop0 which just started showing up
<pd1> live usb + another usb stick/hdd/external drive works?
<babahulk> yeah
<babahulk> it saw another drive
<babahulk> but I disconnected it to prevent me from screwing it ip too
<babahulk> ejected*
<pd1> its not you - its the cat....
<pd1> ;)
<babahulk> lol poor lana
<YankDownUnder> CAT'S ARE BLAMELESS.
<babahulk> I was in my grub settings
<babahulk> and it has some UUID
<konrados> Why when I enter `cd /home///` - I don't get any errors? Why can I create a symlink to `/home/////` - really, unix doesn't care about this garbage slashes?
<babahulk> I didn't know if I should like copy that into my fstab?
<wajideus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1532746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532746 in linux (Ubuntu) "SHIFT, ALT and CTRL problem with HP pavilion 15 ab062nl" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wajideus> ^ this is literally the exact problem I'm having
<wajideus> except my model is hp 17-g121wm
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, So - in that "bug report" - what was the resolution to the issue?
<babahulk> Also I tried gparted to restore/rescue data and it says I need gpart
<babahulk> but i can't install gpart to try
<wajideus> I'm not seeing a fix
<wajideus> I see dozens of people saying they have the same problem
<wajideus> but no one with answers
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, What desktop are you using?
<babahulk> I don't know I think I give up
<wajideus> the standard unity desktop
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, Right. Unity. Hang on a tick.
<wajideus> but I'm 100% sure that has nothing to do with it, because i recently tried archlinux with both the i3-gaps and dwm desktops, and both had the same exact issues
<wajideus> even running without a desktop environment at all, the issue is there
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, Here's something to condsider - using "xinput" to "force" a keyboard layout. You can use "xinput list" to list the devices (input devices) that are on your system Armed with that information, you can "force" the keyboard to be, well, whatever...it's something worth experimenting with - especially since the issue is relatively a priority.
<konrados> I'm reading this: https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-symbolic-soft-and-hard-links.html and I have a question: can we say that *usually* we want symbolic links *unless* we want the functionality described on paragraph starting with "If alink.conf was a hard link, our data would still be accessible"?
<wajideus> brb
<sunrunner20> something funny is going on with my 16.04 server install, but i'm not sure what
<sunrunner20> it still had the cdrom repo
<sunrunner20> and now i'm getting this:  sudo echo "chefserver" > /etc/hostname
<sunrunner20> -bash: /etc/hostname: Read-only file system
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Could give it a quick "update/upgrade" and reboot - see if that resolves the issue...as well, you can install "rkhunter"
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Every now and again - the disks need to be fsck'd - just as a matter of good maintenance and health...which - if you've not done so - is probably a good thing to do...
<sunrunner20> its a vm thats quite new
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, All the more reason to fsck the "disks"...hmm...ain't like it's gonna take long...
<segersjerry> I want to record from my usb audio interface from the command line. I have confirmed that the device works using audacity. I am trying to use arecord to do the recording, but I can't figure out what to put after the --device= flag. arecord -L lists it as card 1 device 0, but hw1,0 doesn't work. any ideas?
<sunrunner20> hrm
<sunrunner20> update seems to have hung
<sunrunner20> or a host is just taking its time
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Patience...give it a few minutes...and if anything, you can always kill the process and try it again...hmm...could check the DNS you're using...either which...there's a resolution to that...
<konrados> pd1, thanks again, I now know the difference between those two ways of looking for links. If we have two links one to /home and the other to /home/ (notice the trailing slash) - then using the first version with `-samefile /home` will find both. The second option, with `-lname /home` will find only the first link.
<sunrunner20> dns should be good
<wajideus> okay, I'm getting seriously annoyed
<sunrunner20> it was downloading from chef's servers just fine
<sunrunner20> I was drunk when I created the VM... I'm betting I just hosed the install in some subtle way
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, No comment...ahem...yersh.
<wajideus> adding i8042.dumbkbd to my grub config fixes the problems for graphical applications, but using shift+arrow keys in a terminal make it insert A, B, C, and D
<sunrunner20> lol YankDownUnder
<sunrunner20> at least its only modifications from stock are: I installed chef and enabled ssh
<wajideus> also, the led on the caps lock button doesn't work
<wajideus> because the whole i8042.dumbkbd thing is essentially a hack to work around the fact that the keyboard driver is crap
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Always a good idea to install "rkhunter" (root kit hunter) as a paranoia - as well, always good to run an "fsck" on things when things are a bit freaky.
<sunrunner20> def not a rootkit
<sunrunner20> never been exposed to the internet
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Then doing "update/upgrades" and a reboot is always good...
<sunrunner20> huh
<sunrunner20> update failed
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, If the VM isn't exposed to the net, that's cool...nice and "sterile" and all that jazz...
<sunrunner20> ^c'd it
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Reboot - try again.
<sunrunner20> it flashed through the list of remaining servers then complained about readonlny fs again
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, OR...merely restart the networking: sudo systemctl restart networking
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Reboot. Especially if it's getting freaky. Reboot.
<sunrunner20> fsck is freaking out
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, If fsck is having a sh*tfit, then, um...something MIGHT be NOT right...hmm...
<sunrunner20> yea
<sunrunner20> I'm going to nuke and pave
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, "Stick a fork in it, turn it over, it's done."
<sunrunner20> hey... where'd my 16.04 iso go
<sunrunner20> oh there it is
<pxfgod> when I press ctrl+shift+f1 to switch to a new tty. my gui term stop run. for example. I run a chrominum on ctrl+shift+f8. it's surfing youtube.com, playing audio, after I switch to f1, voice is gone. why?
<YankDownUnder> pxfgod, Because you've just switched the active session. The vid/audio is still playing - just NOT on the tty you're on.
<pxfgod> it seems that chrominum process sleeps.
<sunrunner20> guestimate linux is already half done reinstalling
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Kinda funny how fast a VM server installation goes, eh...
<sunrunner20> esp on SSDs
<akash_> hmmm
<sunrunner20> ISO is on my external HDD and vmdk is on a SSD
<sunrunner20> and I'm on a 40mbit down line
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, SSD's *should* be "the norm"
<sunrunner20> for anybody making more than like $15/16/hr sure
<sunrunner20> that was a project at work that I ran that all the important people love me for
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Um...hmm...can't comment there...not sure what "minimum rate" is here...I reckon it's vastly different, but.
<sunrunner20> some reason the IT head hancho ordered all the desktops as 32bit win7
<pxfgod> YankDownUnder, it seems processes run by tty8 halt. how to prevent from halting?
<sunrunner20> trying to develop on that *shudder*, ssds make it tolerable
<YankDownUnder> Ooooo...32 bit Win7! Wow!
<sunrunner20> 2yrs ago I said f this and installed win7 64
<sunrunner20> canabalized a machine for another 4gb ram
<sunrunner20> done installing lol
<sunrunner20> hrm
<sunrunner20> still have the cdrom repo again
<shehin> hi
<sunrunner20> sigh, nuke pave, install by hand.
<YankDownUnder> pxfgod, You've switched out of an active "application" - Chromium. The outputs are going to stop when you switch out of that tty. Since the outputs stop, Chromium stops. Because Chromium is watching the input/outputs. No way around it. Otherwise, don't use tty1 if you can merely use a different virtual desktop or open a terminal...hmm?
<wajideus> Alrighty, I'm fed up with the driver nonsense. I'm going back to windows
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, In not knowing what you're using for doing VM's - after you've done the installation, hand-edit the /etc/apt/sources.list - and remove the CDROM lines. THEN do your updates/upgrades...
<YankDownUnder> wajideus, Have fun. I'll make sure that Mark Shuttleworth knows you're upset about not being able to use Ubuntu.
<sunrunner20> vmware workstation 11 I think
<wajideus> good to know
<pxfgod> YankDownUnder, what about to make Chromium a daemon?
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Right oh. Well, do as I suggested. After the "server install", hand-edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the CDROM schmutz.
<YankDownUnder> pxfgod, Er...no.
<sunrunner20> I'd love to see a blog post about how keyboard layout detection questions were created
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, If a hardware OEM makes something specifically for MS Windows - and ONLY for MS Windows, there's only a few ways to get around the BS...otherwise, "grin and bear it"...it's not like you can't just plug in an external keyboard and whatnot...and as well, it ain't like it's impossible to "force map" a keyboard and MAKE it work...but hey, some people want a "two minute noodles" solution...
<sunrunner20> YankDownUnder, it wasn't my drunken state that ruined the vm... aparently vmware's easy install and 16.04 don't mix
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Gather up rocks, throw them at the CEO of VMWare. Just not big rocks. Small rocks. But SHARP rocks.
<sunrunner20> lol
<sunrunner20> its likely because I'm using a 2-3yr old version of workstation
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, you could blame that, yes...you could also blame everyone else...which is the norm nowadays...MEANWHILE, this is why I use VirtualBox...always...I can't blame aliens or Trump or the Illuminati.
<sunrunner20> yech
<sunrunner20> virtualbox
<sunrunner20> I have to admit vmware is the only thing i'm zealot-ish about
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, The price is right. It's $0, $0 down, 100% finance, no monthly payments.
<sunrunner20> although now that I'm using android I'm starting to hate it
<sunrunner20> I mean, you can't push dns servers to openvpn clients on android what kind of )@($#@)$@# is that?
 * YankDownUnder pets his Virtualbox 
<sunrunner20> backups, what are those? just use the cloud!
<YankDownUnder> Clouds break.
<sunrunner20> the only thing thats driving me to android is apple dropping the 3.5mm port
<sunrunner20> and that itunes' music syncing is meh at best
 * YankDownUnder pats his older Macs
<YankDownUnder> Yersh...
<sunrunner20> if android doesn't support my VPNs?
<sunrunner20> bet your balls I'm buckling down and just buying like 10 lightning to 3.5mm adapters
<YankDownUnder> VPN's are easy enough to create/fake...
<YankDownUnder> Either which, tis now nap time for me...have to shut the eyes for a while. As the world churns.
<sunrunner20> yea
<sunrunner20> its bed time for me in about 15-20
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Age is *my* excuse. Keep an eye on that server installation. Catch you later - hope you get it updated/upgraded without any further issues with VMWare and all it's fun. I do - DO suggest getting it all solid prior to installing your databases and all that jazz on it...
<sunrunner20> its updating now
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Did you remove the CD repos?
<sunrunner20> updated
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, coolbeans...all is well in in your world.
<sunrunner20> didn't have to this time
<YankDownUnder> sunrunner20, Right oh - cheerio! Peace
<sunrunner20> nite
<shachaf> Is there a standard procedure for turning on full disk encryption after installation?
<shachaf> I see some old posts saying you can't do it but maybe something has changed. Or maybe I can do it by moving data to an external disk or something rather than completely in-place.
<cristobal_> anyone knows if its plausible to set a start time on dejadup ?  for example if daily backup is setup to be run every day at 8pm ?
<cristobal_> alright guys found a solution with cron jobs :   0 2 * * 0 /usr/bin/deja-dup --backup
<akash_> good
<akash_> hello, can you please tell me how can I share file between opensuse and ubuntu ? Both are running the latest stable version. 42.1 and 16.04 thanks
<ponyrider> akash_: mount the partition and copy the file
<segersjerry> akash_, I'm a relative noob, but I use samba for filesharing.
<akash_> ok. let me try samba.
<ponyrider> akash_: if you dont know what your doing, why not just use the cloud?
<akash_> is there any way to set up and ftp in opensuse and just download it ?
<akash_> Cloud ? I need to copy my backups to my laptop which is 600 gb and my internet connection is 3mbps :)
<ponyrider> akash_: sudo python -m http.server 8000
<chocolaterobot> there was a real big (4 foot high) scanner i used to scan documents as one Tiff. If I split the TIFF into individual pages (one page per tiff) will the image quality go down?
<kostkon> chocolaterobot, afaik tiff is lossless
<chocolaterobot> kostkon: thank you. is lossless the same  as compressionless?
<kostkon> chocolaterobot, no
<chocolaterobot> kostkon: can you enjoy both losslessness and compression?
<kostkon> chocolaterobot, yeap
<chocolaterobot> kostkon: thank you.
<kostkon> chocolaterobot, np
<akash_> uh, sudo python -m http.server 8000 does not work in opensuse
<akash_> hello, koi to hein ?
<Guest9943>  -=Stealth=-   [0;-)
<Guest9943> @drone = Anapnea buttfuck
<raj_iiitg> can anyone tell how to upgrade 32-bit ubuntu(16.04) into 64-bit?
<Wulf> raj_iiitg: reinstall
<raj_iiitg> other option except it?
<Wulf> raj_iiitg: no safe ones
<raj_iiitg> ok..
<pxfgod> strace a.out > x.txt, a.out is a hello-world program, how to make bash regard cmd like "(strace a.out) > x.txt " rather than "strace (a.out > x.txt)"?
<NIES_> hello
<g00dgame> Hey anybody: Can anyone tell me, how I can set a fixed device number (js0) to a specific device which I plug in? I want my controller to be on js0 everytime I plug it in, doesnt matter which other devices have been also plugged in before.
<g00dgame> Reason: Rocket League(Steam Game) needs the gamepad on js0 to recognize it.
<hateball> g00dgame: I suppose you can write a udev rule for that
<Wulf> g00dgame: don't depend on it being "js0", but create a symlink. udev rule.
<g00dgame> hateball: Wulf: I have found this solution by searching online. Ill write my information to a pastebin, you might be able to tell me why the line isnt working
<g00dgame> hateball: Wulf: https://pastebin.com/Hk1Lbk7n
<hateball> g00dgame: not a pro when it comes to udev, and I dont have the means to test myself atm sorry
<hateball> g00dgame: looking at this post, seems to use ATTRS{name} instead https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186521
<hexhaxtron> Hi! If I have about 50 users on my SSH server, how can I give them all a X session? I wanted to give them a X session, one for each but not shared. Where can I read about this?
<hexhaxtron> Do I need VNC?
<hateball> hexhaxtron: or use X-forwarding
<YankDownUnder> hexhaxtron, https://askubuntu.com/questions/880333/ubuntu-server-multiple-simultaneous-remote-users/880402#880402
<mayuri>  min ye
<hoijui_> in a normal bash session, i can run `espeak "Hello"`, but the cronjob '* * * * * /usr/bin/espeak "Hello"' does not do what i want. why is that, and how can i "fix" this?
<hoijui_> i assume, it is an issue with rights or unset variables or something like that. i have the same problem with all other GUI/X related scripts
<nomount> I have a problem using external harddisks. They get mounted automatically at /media/username/UUID, but I cannot access them using nautilus or the teminal. "Permission denied"
<nomount> This happens both for ext and ntfs disks
<YankDownUnder> nomount, When you created your "user" did you make the "user" an administrator?
<nomount> YankDownUnder: yes, but even regular users can use external disks right?
<YankDownUnder> nomount, not always.
<YankDownUnder> nomount, Try adding your user to the group "wheel", reboot, and try again, eh?
<YankDownUnder> nomount, And double check that your "user" is an administator.
<nomount> YankDownUnder: thats not it, I have another ubuntu PC where the user is in no group, and he can still access external disks
<YankDownUnder> nomount, I'm offering something to test/try. If you do not like what I have to offer, and you already have an answer, then peace and blessings.
<cfhowlett> !cookie | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ouroumov> nomount, I've seen such things happen with ext4 disks, ntfs however that's weird
<CyberTex> Hi, "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background  picture-uri 'file:///home/majed/Pictures/Today'" caches the selected file if it has the same name. How can I prevent the  caching?
<menace> hi, why is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com not reachable via https?
<CyberTex> Very similar to https://askubuntu.com/questions/418493/setting-wallpaper-in-gnome-with-command-line-only-works-once
<juniorlinuxx> Hello
<juniorlinuxx> How can I open a web page time-controlled as a bash skript?
<nomount> ouroumov: yes, something went wrong with my system, but I don't know what or how to debug it
<juanonymous> where do i get earlier release of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> earlier than what?
<juanonymous> like 14.04 or 12.04
<cfhowlett> juanonymous, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<juanonymous> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<cfhowlett> http://releases.ubuntu.com/   juanonymous this will work better
<menace> juniorlinuxx: yeah with cron and the bash script :)
<juniorlinuxx> How can I open a web page time-controlled as a bash skript? Like open google.de 12pm tomorrow
<menace> crontab entry for the bashscript for the time and the bash script does wget? or do you mean open with firefox?
<juniorlinuxx> wget
<YankDownUnder> nomount, Possible read: https://askubuntu.com/questions/806762/permission-problem-on-media-user-folder-prevents-me-from-accessing-external-med
<juniorlinuxx> wget -q -o /dev/null -O /dev/null $adress
<juniorlinuxx> but how I can make the time
<hateball> juniorlinuxx: This can be helpful https://crontab.guru/
<hateball> (if you have basic understanding of cron)
<naskeli> is there a way to install network-manager from 16.04 if i'm still on 14.04?
<ducasse> juniorlinuxx: also 'man cron' and 'man 5 crontab'
<naskeli> without upgrading to 16.04 that is
<ouroumov> nomount, the time I  had this happen to me on an NTFS drive, turns out an entry got added to fstab, but shouldn't have been. Maybe take a look?
<juniorlinuxx> thanks hateball & ducasse
<ducasse> naskeli: not a supported one, no
<juniorlinuxx> can be crontab use once?
<ducasse> juniorlinuxx: see also 'man at'
<ducasse> juniorlinuxx: might be more suited for what you want.
<thelorc> helo
<nomount> ouroumov: It's a freshly formatted drive, so its not in fstab
<isolated> fastfood
<isolated> http://www.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> isolated, ask your support question
<repoback> i want to compress my directory, and then encrypt them into one file.
<repoback> i use this command: tar cz /var/ | openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > out.tar.gz
<repoback> but i don't why i got this error from tar: file ... socket ignored.
<cousteau> hi
<repoback> and i don't how much aes-cbc is secure!
<repoback> any idea?
<alexandre81> hi
<cousteau> I have a relatively old PC at work in which I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed (the reason for not having upgraded is that I have some third party programs installed and I don't want to touch anything and risk getting everything broken)
<isolated> sorry ,i can not answer your question .i am just not good at this
<alexandre81> i have a question
<cousteau> Today I received an update that says that it will install the package "ubuntu-advantage-tools".  What exactly is this?
<alexandre81> someone can help me with install a antivirus, im a noobie in linux
<cfhowlett> !malware | alexandre81
<ducasse> !esm | cousteau might have to do with this
<ubottu> cousteau might have to do with this: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<cfhowlett> !antivirus | alexandre81
<ubottu> alexandre81: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<alexandre81> well i started yesterday working with ubuntu
<agoodm> Hi, in 17.04 how do I disable mouse acceleration? In previous versions I have ran xset m 0 0 automatically at appropriate times, this no longer seems to be working for me.
 * cousteau reads
<cousteau> ducasse, that seems to say that it's a paid service, but I don't remember paying anything
 * cousteau wonders if he's using a pirated version of Ubuntu
<live> is there any reason why I should (try to) install Linux with Intel Rapid Storage Technology enabled in the BIOS?
<ducasse> cousteau: no, so you won't be getting the actual service, but just the tool(s) to set it up. i'm guessing here, though.
<ducasse> live: afaik you should disable that if you use linux
<cousteau> ducasse, yeah, that was what I was thinking as well
<cousteau> package content is http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/all/ubuntu-advantage-tools/filelist
<ducasse> cousteau: i assume it works like the kernel livepatch thingy, and is linked to an account. but as the factoid said, this is outside what is supported here, you need to ask canonical for details.
<cousteau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-advantage-tools/+bug/1686183  and the introductory bug report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686183 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Ship ubuntu-advantage in ubuntu-minimal" [Undecided,New]
<cousteau> ah, sorry
<ducasse> cousteau: it's nothing to be sorry about :) you can ask about it here, we just can't tell you very much or help you with actual problems with the service :)
<cousteau> yeah, but you know, the noise...
<ducasse> you might want to try emailing or calling them if you want the service or want to know more.
<cousteau> no, I don't think I'll be getting it; I'm finishing my work with this computer anyway and after that it'll likely be formatted
<cousteau> hm, if I install that package I'll get an annoying notification in the MOTD every time I connect via ssh...
<ducasse> probably a script in /etc/update-motd.d that you can just disable
<cousteau> yes, that's how I knew I'd get that message; I downloaded the package and I'm inspecting it
<newbie_> Hey guys, am having a slight wifi issue on my Dell Xps 13 running Kubuntu 16.04
<BillKGR> newbie_, elaborate a bit more
<newbie_> it shows all the connections, but once I put in all the info (username, password, security settings, etc.) it says 'for accessing the WiFi network you need to provide a password' and two little popups come up saying wifi deactivated and no secrets were provided. I tried my WiFi password again here which i know to be 100% correct and checked thoroughly, but it still doesn't work.  Am I missing something really simple or is there ano
<ducasse> cousteau: to remove it you probably need to remove ubuntu-minimal as well, and that can/will break upgrades
<cousteau> I think I'll leave the update rotting there until it gets some extra stuff
<cousteau> anyway I don't think the solution is to get paid support; if I really cared about security and updates I'd have upgraded my ubuntu.  It's been long since I've started noticing that precise is getting "rotten"
<BillKGR> cousteau, with a quick gsearch I found this:  network manager -> manage connections->edit -> check system connection , try it and tell me if it worked
<cousteau> (like, no support anywhere)
<cousteau> BillKGR, I bet newbie_ will like to know that as well :)
<BillKGR> haaaa, sorry cousteau :)
<BillKGR> newbie_, do this: network manager -> manage connections->edit -> check system connection
<newbie_> How do i get to network manager on Kubuntu? (excuse my lack of knowledge)
<cousteau> is it not right-clicking the network icon?  (sorry, I don't use Kubuntu; but it's how it typically works)
<newbie_> right clicking it takes me to "configure network connections"
<oquidave> Hello, any possible explaination to this scenario https://dpaste.de/JjUG. port is not open in a container, but it can be reached from outside?!!
<maffh> Does anybody has experience with the performance tool perf?
<shachaf> If you have a question you may be better off asking it directly rather than asking for volunteers.
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I have a doubt. I am using a Ubuntu Computer, and I am liking a lot the icon theme it uses. Could someone identify what theme it is (or tell me how I could find out)?
<dbugger> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2017-05-04_11-56-24-5B4zeGlt.png
<Guest48155> help/
<cfhowlett> !help | Guest48155
<ubottu> Guest48155: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jhonnyBeGood> 7join #postgresql
<cfhowlett> dbugger, look in settings, appearance
<dbugger> cfhowlett, it looks... empty
<dbugger> There is nothing selected
<ducasse> dbugger: 'grep icon-theme ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini'
<rdanter> maffh: what do you need to do with perf?
<dbugger> ducasse, nothing returns
<dbugger> ducasse, the only thing in that file is "gtk-application-prefer-dark-theme=1"
<ducasse> dbugger: try 'grep icon-theme ~/.gtkrc-2.0'
<dbugger> ducasse, "No such file or directory"
<maffh> I am trying to use to use the perf tool. However, I have a problem. I first ran "sudo perf record ls". This created a file pref.data. However, when I try to run the command "sudo perf report perf.data" it loads an interface, but at the bottom it says "cannot load tips.txt file, please install perf!"
<maffh> Did I not install perf correctly or is this correct?
<rdanter> maffh: how did you install it? Try this: sudo apt-get install linux-tools-`uname -r`
<ducasse> dbugger: ok, then i have no clue.
<dbugger> ducasse, thanks anyway, mate
<maffh> I have tried that
<dbugger> ducasse, I will try in askubuntu.com
<invariant1729> Hi, I can't download adobe flash player on my ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<invariant1729> I went to https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<invariant1729> downloaded the required files
<invariant1729> followed the readme.txt file for installation but it didn't work
<maffh> rdanter:  I just this command to install: apt-get install linux-tools-common linux-tools-generic linux-tools-`uname -r`
<maffh> just=used
<invariant1729> still the sites can't detect flash player installed on my system
<maffh> I am using ubuntu version 16.04
<rdanter> maffh: hmm, ok, to use perf for userspace only, like ls, you don't need to use sudo
<Guest48155> hi .i try to install siesta in ubuntu 17 .but when i type" sude make "after that i go to obj file to open siesta program but it cant opent it.what should i do ?
<ducasse> invariant1729: wrong way to install it. install the adobe-flashplugin package instead.
<ducasse> can firefox even do flash anymore?
<maffh> rdanter: When I use it without sudo it complains about that I dont have permission. This is the error I receive: You may not have permission to collect stats.
<rdanter> maffh: i just tried this: "perf recorg -g la /" and then "perf report --stdio" and it works (except no kernel symbols)
<invariant1729> ducasse: No
<ducasse> invariant1729: no to what?
<invariant1729> ducasse: you asked "can firefox even do flash anymore?"
<sobersabre> hi, I have font layout problems with terminal + bash-it
<sobersabre> using terminal emulator called 'tilix', but it reproduces on any emulation.
<ducasse> invariant1729: which browser are you using?
<rdanter> maffh: repeated test with sudo, same results but with kernel symbols included. Tested on both 14.04 and 16.04
<invariant1729> ducasse: chromium. I want it to be enabled in chromim
<ducasse> invariant1729: then do like i told you.
<cfhowlett> chromium comes with flash support IIRC
<hateball> not ootb no
<maffh> @rdanter : When I try to run "sudo perf report --stdio" it resulted in the following error : "File perf.data not owned by current user or root (use -f to override)"
<ducasse> cfhowlett: no, you need pepperflash from chrome afaik
<invariant1729> ducasse: Should I use the apt tool?
<rdanter> maffh: you need to use sudo for both record and report
<maffh> and when I use -f it says "zero-sized file (perf.data), nothing to do!"
<ducasse> invariant1729: yes
<hateball> invariant1729: for pepperflash you want "apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<hateball> or if you want flash for both firefox and chromium use apt install adobe-flashplugin
<hateball> needs partner repo enabled
<hateball> adobe-flashplugin also has the upside of properly updating flash through apt, whereas with pepperflash alone you need to run a standalone check
<ducasse> which is why i told him to use that :)
<rdanter> maffh: also make sure you are in a directory where files can be written
<hateball> ducasse: ah, sorry didnt see that
<invariant1729> hateball: Ok. Thanks
<invariant1729> ducasse: Thanks man.
<hateball> also yes firefox does flash, but it's the only npapi plugin it supports now :o
<ducasse> sobersabre: can you be more specific?
<invariant1729> hateball: What's the difference between this npapi and ppapi? what's all this jargon?
<hateball> invariant1729: npapi is what firefox uses, ppapi is what chromium uses
<invariant1729> hateball: Ok
<hateball> just... different APIs
<maffh> rdanter: I changed the permission of the directory to  chmod 777 and rerun your comments, but it still resulted into the same answer.
<hateball> invariant1729: again, installing the adobe-flashplugin package will fetch the right stuff regardless of which
<rdanter> maffh: which ubuntu version?
<invariant1729> hateball: oh, I see.
<maffh> ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 BIT
<invariant1729> hateball: Is there any way to install it without using apt? I mean install it via tar.gz file?
<ash___> please tell me where are the display conf files located in ubuntu
<hateball> invariant1729: why would you want that
<invariant1729> hateball: I was just trying :D
<ducasse> invariant1729: of course it is possible, but it is a bad idea and unsupported here.
<ricard> hello,i want desinstall amazon but not is in repositori and the apt-get remove say me no found,help pleas
<rdanter> maffh: not sure why your's doesn't work then, this is what I get: https://pastebin.com/J3mdU3pj
<cfhowlett> because you never had amazon installed
<invariant1729> ducasse: ok, no problem.
<rdanter> maffh: all I did to install was: sudo apt-get install linux-tools-`uname -r`
<ricard> no is in de front and open
<maffh> rdanter: Hmm weird. I am going to try to get it to work on a different computer. Thx for the tips:)
<rdanter> maffh: no prob, good luck!
<maffh> Thank you!
<invariant1729> ducasse: I tried sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin. But it says Package adobe-flashplugin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ducasse> invariant1729: activate the partner repo
<invariant1729> ducasse: Sorry, I am new. How should I do that?
<ducasse> invariant1729: in 'software and updates'
<rdanter> ducasse: isn't the package called "flashplugin-installer" ?
<hateball> rdanter: thats an older package
<hateball> and it's for firefox only
<rdanter> ah, ok
<hateball> where pepperflashplugin-nonfree is for chromium only
<waleed> hey
<invariant1729> ducasse: I am here --- software and updates --> Other Software. Now what should I do?
<waleed> can someone tell me where to install programs on backbox ?
<cfhowlett> !backbox | waleed
<ubottu> waleed: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<waleed> uninstall
<waleed> okay
<ducasse> invariant1729: there should be a checkbox to enable partner repo somewhere
<invariant1729> ducasse: yeah, I did that.
<ducasse> invariant1729: ok, then close that dialog, run apt update and install the package
<invariant1729> ducasse: yeah, I did that. It worked :)
<invariant1729> ducasse: flash player is installed. But the site still can't detect it. I restarted the browser too.
<ducasse> invariant1729: can't help you there, i don't use flash.
<invariant1729> ducasse: ok, no problem.
<hateball> invariant1729: is it detected here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<invariant1729> hateball: How do I know whether it is detected at that link?
<hateball> invariant1729: some animation should play, and your version info should be noted in a box
<hateball> also I think flash is click to run by default, click the (i) in the omnibar to see what settings are for Flash
<hateball> some pages dont play nice with click-to-run
<invariant1729> hateball: No animation and that box just shows a default image. Nothing more
<tomreyn> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/npapi-plugins
<tomreyn> in case you use firefox
<invariant1729> hateball: It gets detected for firefox but not working for chromium
<hateball> invariant1729: make sure you really restarted chromium tho, it likes to linger in the background if you have various apps installed
<hateball> (unless you configure it to cut that out)
<invariant1729> hateball: I checked by clicking (i) too in the omnibar and its enabled to be detected by default
<invariant1729> hateball: I restarted and checked before. I'll do it again as you say.
<hateball> invariant1729: oh if you have the option of flash then it should be detected properly. try setting the option to "allow" and refresh the page
<invariant1729> hateball: tried that too. Didn't work.
<invariant1729> maybe it's because of the package
<invariant1729> maybe I should try pepperflash that works for chromium specifically
<hateball> well, I'm using it myself so it should work
<hateball> invariant1729: sure, that works as well. you dont want to have both packages installed tho
<hateball> so remove the adobe one first
<invariant1729> hateball: ok
<marekw2143> hello
<marekw2143> anybody knows how to install monoDevelop 6 on ubuntu from package ?
<ducasse> marekw2143: look for a ppa
<invariant1729> hateball: hey, I restarted my system. Now it works in chromium as well.
<marekw2143> ducasse, how about using flatpak ?
<ducasse> marekw2143: much the same thing, as it would be a third party package
<marekw2143> I'm just wondering if ppa's are safe
<ducasse> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<marekw2143> ducasse, ok, but how can I verify if package is worth trying ?
<ducasse> marekw2143: by trying it
<marekw2143> okok
<marekw2143> but I'm wondering about security issues
<marekw2143> that someone will just store a backdoor in such app
<invariant1729> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ducasse> marekw2143: yes, it's at your own risk, so you need to decide that
<invariant1729> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hateball> invariant1729: so probably you had not killed all instanced of chromium before
<invariant1729> hateball: I restarted chromium twice. But it didn't work. Finally, when I restarted my system, it worked. Probably, you're right :)
<mikaop> anyone knows what could be the cause of ls a folder and keep not responding?
<mikaop> i do:
<hateball> invariant1729: as I said, chromium likes to keep background process. you cant just judge it by closing the window
<mikaop> $ cd dir; ls
<cfhowlett> mikaop, cuz the correct command is ls -a
<mikaop> cfhowlett: i get same result
<invariant1729> hateball: yeah
<hateball> mikaop: does your user have permissions to read this directory?
<ducasse> mikaop: anything in dmesg?
<mikaop> hateball: i'm root and i want to look user folder
<mikaop> ducasse: nothing strange
<hateball> mikaop: and the user folder isnt encrypted?
<mikaop> hateball: not encrypted :(
<rdanter> mikaop: is dir on NFS?
<mikaop> rdanter: yeah, i was thinking on this. inside this folder i have a shared dir by nfs
<rdanter> could be NFS server is not responding
<ducasse> mikaop: that is something you should probably have mentioned
<mikaop> ducasse: sorry XD
<mikaop> i'm looking for restart nfs server. i installed nfs-common package
<rdanter> nfs-common is fine for client, nfs-kernel-server is prob what you want on the server
<malin_> #ubuntu
<malin_> can anyone help me?
<malin_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/43781551/ubuntu-ng-commands-wont-work   can anyone help me why angular cli wont work on ubuntu?
<rdanter> mikaop: you can try: sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<mikaop> i do not have this package
<trickster> hello
<malin_> Failed to restart nfs-kernel-server.service: Unit nfs-kernel-server.service not found.
<malin_> any idea?:P
<ducasse> malin_: yes, wrong nick :-P
<mikaop> i have nfsiod and nfsv4.0-svc  processes running
<rdanter> mikaop: you'd only have that package on the server, client doesn't need it, you could try to umount and then mount the nfs dir again on client side
<mikaop> rdanter: but this shared dir is inside the problematic dir
<malin_> Im sorry, i dont know what you mean.  i followed the tutorial for the angular.-cli https://www.npmjs.com/package/angular-cli
<malin_> currently its located in /root/app/ trying to run it from here
<mikaop> rdanter: umount.nfs: /home/moving/Share: device is busy
<mgor> malin_, npm -g installs a symbolic link for the binaries in /usr/local/bin, check your PATH (echo $PATH) to make sure that it's included
<ducasse> malin_: the nfs suggestion wasn't for you, read it again. sorry, don't know about angular.
<malin_> npm install -g angular-cli that should be global hmm.
<mikaop> oh yeah umount -l worked
<rdanter> mikaop: can the user access this dir?
<malin_> yes
<predatorboy> hi guy im new in linux
<malin_> currently i tried to move the dir to root, and enter it there, same issue there.
<mikaop> rdanter: now yes. before it can't because of the shared dir is just inside the home folder
<lmllmmmklm> hi
<malin_> using root admin.
<rdanter> mikaop: so all good now?
<predatorboy> can u help me with ssh connection
<cfhowlett> malin_, you're logged in as root?  inadvisable
<lmllmmmklm> help me
<cfhowlett> !help | lmllmmmklm
<ubottu> lmllmmmklm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lmllmmmklm> how to run and config DNS server on ubuntu?
<predatorboy> ok
<predatorboy> what is topic
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support, predatorboy
<mikaop> rdanter: yes, but this problem raises when i'm doing one thing that involves the shared dir
<hateball> lmllmmmklm: apt install bind9, then read the man-pages
<rdanter> mikaop: what one thing is that?
<lmllmmmklm> thx
<malin_> all i got from the server management is username root and a password to manage the server cfhowlett
<mikaop> rdanter: well, i have one pc that shares the dir with another pcs. I broadcast a ssh command that executes vrjuggler using this dir
<mikaop> rdanter: but for some reason this problematic pc gets in that state...
<rdanter> I don't know anything about vrjuggler, sorry
<rdanter> but check the server logs to see if there are any errors/warnings there
<rdanter> and check the /etc/exports to make sure you have the right permissions allowed for the client
<Bitnova> Hi, say i want to make a backup script similar to this: https://pastebin.com/wBt3GxcA   To backup each app separately, but many apps, each one having their own code and paths to be backed up. And then finally to backup everything at once. How would i go about this the simplest way? Should there be a separate function for each app backup process and call each one? and then duplicate all functions into one function to backup everything at once? hope
<Bitnova> someone can give me some insight on this
<scottjl> Bitnova: kiss. back up each app separately. that way you can add/remove apps as easily as enabling/disabling one script.
<scottjl> Bitnova: kiss = keep it simple silly
<Bitnova> scottjl, thank you
<scottjl> just my not so humble opinion
<mikaop> rdanter: where are nfs logs? XD
<hoijui_> i asked something earlier, and then was AFK, and now discovered that my IRC client only keeps the last 500 lines ;-) can anyone with more history tell me if i got a response?
<cfhowlett> hoijui_, restate your question with clarity and precision
<rdanter> mikaop: look in /var/log/*
<hoijui_> in a normal bash session, i can run `espeak "Hello"`, but the cronjob '* * * * * /usr/bin/espeak "Hello"' does not do what i want. why is that, and how can i "fix" this?
<hoijui_> i assume, it is an issue with rights or unset variables or something like that. i have the same problem with all other GUI/X related scripts
<mclaren2> hey
<mclaren2> okay then
<ioria> hoijui_, * * * * * export DISPLAY=:0 ; espeak "hello"
<spider_x> Hey guys, I am trying to install ubuntu, however I think my GPU driver is not compatible or something since it causes some odd graphical errors right after grub
<spider_x> so I am trying to boot it using nomodeset however, that just results in a purple screen after grub
<cfhowlett> spider_x, what kind of graphical errors?
<ioria> spider_x, and what kind of gpu ?
<mikaop> rdanter: don't worry :) if i find the solution i will put here
<spider_x> hard to describe but looks very glithcy, on top is a row of colored squares
<mikaop> rdanter: thanks for your help!
<spider_x> I talked too soon guys, after 5 min it decided to boot in with nomodeset
<cfhowlett> another happy customer ...
<spider_x> I have a GTX 970
<rdanter> mikaop: you're welcome, good luck!
<ioria> spider_x,  using default nouveau driver ?
<hoijui_> ioria, wooooo!! :D nice, thanks!
<ioria> hoijui_,  you're welcm
<spider_x> I think so ioria I am switching it now, since that driver usually causes the issue I am having
<spider_x> I just needed the nomodeset so I can get into the desktop and change the driver
<hoijui_> :-)
<ioria> spider_x,  if you can login in gui, try Additional Driver, and install nvidia, if it fails , purge it and try the ppa
<spider_x> Yea, doing that currently.
<implite> predatorboy: !help
<AdamH_> Good afternoon, daft question but how do I rotate the screen to portrait under mir? specifically I am looking to set the screen to portrait in mir-kiosk on Ubuntu Core
<implite> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<implite> !mir-kiosk
<implite> I think im the only person running league of legends on ubuntu today
<Bliepo> Hello, I have a question concerning the use of zram. I am in a situation where the machine (which is attached to an ultrasound probe) recieves *massive* amounts of data (it fills 12 GB of RAM in about 30 seconds). Right now the machine is running Widows 7, but I figured installing Ubuntu and using zram might be handy to increase the effective amount of RAM.
<Bliepo> The question is: how fast is compression with zram?
<scottjl> zram is junk.
<scottjl> you'd be far better off buying actual ram
<implite> !ssh | predatorboy
<ubottu> predatorboy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Bliepo> scottjl: unfortunately, I can't buy more RAM
<scottjl> zram is essentially compressed swap in ram. how much compression/performance you're going to get is going to depend on your data.
<scottjl> but it's certainly a hit over real ram.
<scottjl> zram was all the rage years ago. but i don't know anyone who uses it any longer.
<scottjl> maybe someone else here thinks differently
<Sparrow__> Real ram all the way
<cfhowlett> there is no substitute
<Bliepo> scottjl: I just read zram uses lzo by default and since I have data I can benchmark :-)
<Sparrow__> writing 24 gigs a minute will be interesting
<scottjl> i would think performance would be on-par with a windows 7 box. but only you testing with your data can provide actual numbers.
<implite> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<Bliepo> Well, thanks for the help. I'll do a bit more research into the cons and pros of zRAM to see if it is indeed useful.
<scottjl> good luck
<implite> I like to use ramdisks
<implite> very very fast with some games
<scottjl> zram isn't a typical ramdisk though
<juniorlinuxx> rm *
<pynki> you should think about your code if you fill 12gb ram in a minute with data
<Sparrow__> There is no time to compress that much data on the fly
<pynki> just dump it to a disk. running windows 7 lets me assume that the data is not used in any realtime analyzing or stuff that is time critical.
<scottjl> you might end up with better performance if you could add a ssd and dump straight to that.
<Bliepo> LZO increases the size of my data instead of compressing it :'(
<Bliepo> Well, seems zram is a no go then
<rdanter> what about compressing in the application itself?
<pynki> Bliepo, why not just dump it and then running another process to compress it?
<pynki> why the data needs to be in the ram?
<rory> Can I verify that rsyslog forwarding is working correctly? I'm sending very large volumes of logs and the people at the other end are saying they're only recieving 50% of what they are expecting
<Bliepo> Because the company that made the software for this scanner made it in MATLAB and there is no support for dumping it real time :(
<pynki> Blibo, what device is it? have a link?
<Bliepo> It is called Verasonics Vantage, but you'll find very little info, since most of it is confidential
<thyriaen> Hi, i wanna run my 2560x1440 (16:9) Monitor with 640x480 resolution stretched onto the screen with black borders on the side so the image keeps the aspect ratio ( However currently it just stretched the 640x480 pixels over the entire screen )
<Bliepo> Basic idea is that its an ultrasound machine + PC + MATLAB, so one can do data processing of the ultrasound data in MATLAB, with custom algorithms
<Bliepo> Meant for research mainly
<scottjl> is your scanner even going to work with ubuntu?
<Bliepo> Yes, they support linux
<rdanter> can you read from the ultrasound without matlab, then load it into matlab later?
<Bliepo> Nope, you have to run the scanner from within MATLAB (since they use MEX files to implement)
<Bliepo> Closed source off course
<rdanter> pity
<Bliepo> Yup
<Bliepo> But it seems the raw data doesn't compress anyhow
<Bliepo> Even LZMA2 does not compress it when set to ultra
<pynki> Bliepo, use this thing too: Vantage Host Controller?
<Bliepo> If I remember correctly, the Vantage Host controller is the pcie module they use to connect the scanner hardware to the pc
<pynki> The Vantage system includes a powerful host controller workstation that has been optimized to provide the best performance with your Vantage system.  It comes with a custom BIOS, installed Verasonics software including HAL, VSX, firmware and drivers; PCI express host adapter, MATLAB software, and over 100 example scripts.
<Bliepo> Ah yes
<Bliepo> The host controller is the workstation/pc
<pynki> i do not knwo what they put inside the box - but if you fill 12gb in a minute...
<pynki> and there is no way to dump the data...
<pynki> what i want to say: there must be a way to dump the data
<scottjl> what's the issue here? it's not scanning fast enough? shouldn't you be going back to the software provider?
<Sparrow__> I think he is trying to make an improvement
<Bliepo> Well, the data is int16 (so 2 bytes), with 128 channels and 4 samples per wave. If you image 30 wavelengths deep, at 1200 frames/sec you fill 2*128*4*30*1200 = 35 MB/s
<Sparrow__> Manageable
<Bliepo> Oh
<Bliepo> It seems I made an error in my calculation earlier
<pynki> Sparrow__, if he can store it somewhere
<Sparrow__> He just saw his error
<pynki> or use it on the fly
<Bliepo> I missed a zero after a comma (a)
<Bliepo> Well
<Bliepo> I better get back to work
<pynki> :D
<Sparrow__> Mice meeting you
<scottjl> good luck
<Sparrow__> N
<Bliepo> Thanks!
<Bliepo> Bye!
<aceventura> hey is intel m-core and snapdragon and mediatek the only people manufacturing chips for all those smartphones
<pynki> just read the product site :D he should run it with 100k frames/s
<pynki> aceventura, no
<cfhowlett> nothing to do with ubuntu aceventura .  perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<zap0> Qualcomm
<aceventura> cfhowlett...well it does have something to do with ubuntu...as i am looking for a set of drivers that will work with spflasher on wine
<Sparrow__> Wine has a channel too
<mclaren2> im having issues with ubuntu connecting to ethernet
<aceventura> well i already mentioned qualcomm when i mentioned the high-end snapdragon chips
<aceventura> and the low budget mediatek chips...and i am not sure how intel m-core is going to take on this market
<predatorboy> xlt
<predatorboy> bjr
<pynki> mclaren2, what is the issue?
<mclaren2> so ubuntu doesnt actually connect
<mclaren2> it recognizes the cable
<mclaren2> but it doesnt connect
<pynki> mclaren2, static ip config or dhcp?
<mclaren2> dhcp
<aceventura> mclern2...no the spflash reads the scatter file on wine but the drivers for the ports refuse to install on wine
<pynki> dhcp server is running?
<mclaren2> yes
<mclaren2> but the thing is
<pynki> aceventura, dont expect device drivers to work on wine :o
<aceventura> pynki...yes it is a major flaw
<mclaren2> but here's the biggest catch 22 man
<mclaren2> for me to install the drivers, the thing has to be working
<pynki> aceventura, use a vm and pass the device to it
<rdanter> aceventura: sounds like you need a VM, not WINE
<aceventura> pynki...i don't have a clue how to use a vm
<rdanter> virtualbox is pretty easy to set up
<aceventura> pynki ..all i know is the damn xp wont boot on this junkpile intel hardware
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<pynki> aceventura, install virtualbox, virtualbox guest additions and virtualbox guest extensions. dont use the versions that comes with ubuntu. download all the stuff from the oracle page: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads, get you windows iso, insert it into the "cd drive" of the created vm and there you go
<pynki> the rest is google
<pynki> ;)
<aceventura> pynki...i don't have a windows iso...if i did i would just reinstall windows...all i have is a ghost backup of xp that was from a computer far away
<aceventura> pynki...but the damn xp is not robust to hardware changes
<pynki> no it is not
<pynki> its out of support since - i dont know - late 90's
<rdanter> maybe you can find a CD on ebay
<pynki> you need win xp?
<aceventura> pynki...yea well some people don't mind paying $100 for a windows os when they use it to manufacture soc ships and smarphones for milllions of dollars of returns on their $100 os investment...but some of us don't have that kind of money coming in and can only get some free os working with junkpile hardware....but the damn programs necessary to repair the phones are all windows based
<pynki> 7,8,10 comes free as images for virtualbox here: https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/
<cfhowlett> free from xindows dev iirc
<mclaren2> i once got a windows 7 cd on ebay, and when i put it in the disk drive it turned out to be windows 95
<loskutak> Hi, the 'swapoff -a' command runs insanely slow and from what I have found on the internet, it is due to the superslow implementation in kernel. Does any of you have some alternative way to move swap back to RAM fast? It would help me quite a lot. Thanks!
<aceventura> mclaren2...well i dont' have an address...so ebay, amazon, all that jazz is out of the questtion
<mclaren2> do you live in the woods or something
<aceventura> mclaren2..yes the Boondocks...appropriately named after someone called Daniel
<mclaren2> oh nice man
<YankDownUnder> Must be Kentucky (stir stir stir)
<mclaren2> i've heard all evil people come from kentucky.
<aceventura> mclaren2...and i don't have an  address because the goddamn tax authorities taxed away the house that my mother lived in
<mclaren2> oh thats sad
<pynki> aceventura, getting a windows running will take you 5 minutes on the internet to find the iso to download, 10 minutes to find a valid key and 20 to install... even if you live in kentucky
<YankDownUnder> Look for "Windows XP Pro BE" online...easy enough to find, cough cough, wink wink
<aceventura> pynki...not on this junkpile hardware...the sons of bitches only included one sata cable...so you can have an old hdisk or a cdrom but not both to transfer files from one to the other
<pynki> no usb?
<Vegerot> YankDownUnder: That's *cough* piracy *cough* no really I don't care
<aceventura> pynki...well only stupid usb support...the floppy and hdmedia but no usb cdrom support
<mclaren2> where did u even buy that ace
<aceventura> pynki..you don't get very much useable stuff in the junkpiles
<RetSam> howdy
<aceventura> pynki...the greedy bastards want a lot of money for their working stuff
<pynki> aceventura, but its working :D
<Vegerot> RetSam: Hey Hey
<aceventura> pynki..no only the ghost backup of stretch is working
<aceventura> pynki..but not xp
<mclaren2> man
<mclaren2> only if this driver thing worked
<aceventura> the damn microsoft stuff is not robust to hardware changes
<pynki> install virtualbox and downlaod on of the images the lik i posted provides
<hateball> Is any of this Ubuntu related at all?
<Vegerot> hateball: No.
<RetSam> lol
<mclaren2> lol
<Vegerot> lol
<mclaren2> FUCK ubuntu im going back to windows me
<one801> 嗨
<aceventura> hateball..yes i am looking for a spflasher program with vcomm device drivers or cdc device drivers to fix a damn broken telephone
<Vegerot> mclaren2: not cool
<cfhowlett> mclaren2, drop the profanity
<aceventura> hateball that will work on a debian based ubuntu
<xiouluo> 额
<juanonymous> calm down mclaren2
<one801> 收到了吗
<mclaren2> man
<mclaren2> only if this worked
<cfhowlett> !cn one801 xiouluo
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !cn | one801 xiouluo
<ubottu> one801 xiouluo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ngee> bot
<Vegerot> aceventura: how about ubuntu based deb- Actually I'm not even going to try that joke...
<bo`> mclaren2: what is your driver issue?
<mclaren2> so im trying to install drivers for AR8161 (ethernet controller)
<mclaren2> and i downloaded them, and when i try to make
<mclaren2> it says
<mclaren2> '"ERROR: compat-drivers by defualt supports kernels >= 2.6.24, try enabling only one driver though" Stop.
<mclaren2> even though my kernel is 4.8.0
<bo`> hmmm, you downloaded from where?
<Sparrow__> mclaren2, Atheros ?
<aceventura> lets see i guess that is spelled Boonedocks...named after Daniel
<mclaren2> yes
<bo`> Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<Sparrow__> mclaren2, I just change quiet and splash to nohwcrypt=1
<Vegerot> ^this
<Sparrow__> Does not work on atheros 9
<Sparrow__> 10 or above, sorry
<mclaren2> okay
<aceventura> and the goddamn australians and canadian fuckin turds would not accept migrant doctors looking for jobs in another country
<Sparrow__> aceventura, please stop
<mclaren2> lol ace
<cfhowlett> aceventura, no profanity in this channel.  stop now.
<mclaren2> wait wait Sparrow__
<Vegerot> When was gogeta last in?
<Sparrow__> im here
<mclaren2> are you saying that i cannot run ubuntu anymore
<cfhowlett> Vegerot, topic here is ubuntu support.  please stay on topic
<Sparrow__> me.. no
<mclaren2> because of the goddamn atheros driver
<Sparrow__> me.. no just suggesting you try the nohwcrypt=1 or tyrn off encryption in your router to test
<pynki> mclaren2, the alx driver should be in the ubuntu kernel
<Vegerot> cfhowlett: I'm just asking because gogeta is good with this stuff
<bo`> mclaren2: have you seen this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<mclaren2> it isnt pynki
<pynki> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=yakkety&arch=amd64&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=alx.ko
<mclaren2> yes i have seen that
<mclaren2> wait dont talk to me for 10 minute
<bo`> i'd try the second answer
<bo`> on that page
<pynki> /lib/modules/4.8.0-22-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/alx/alx.ko 	linux-image-extra-4.8.0-22-generic
<bo`> mclaren2: because you shouldn't have to compile an old network driver :\
<pynki> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70761 , https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1251434
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 70761 in Network "AR8161 wir alx driver: Randomly stops to receive packets with small MTU" [Normal,New]
<pynki> may help
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1251434 in kernel "alx driver doesn't work with kernel >= 4.1.2" [High,Closed: upstream]
<bo`> ohh nice find
<velo-alien> question: on my Ubuntu Gnome 16.10 install, "Alt+Right" and "Alt+Left" sometimes move to first TTY and the lock screen, respectively. Is there any way to change or disable this behavior? It's colliding with a necessary keybinding in Emacs.
<bo`> velo-alien: there's certainly a way to change that
<mclaren2> ok hello
<bo`> velo-alien: i have no idea how though, sorry
<bo`> velo-alien: gnome settings somewhere, i'd guess
<bo`> hey mclaren2
<velo-alien> ok. It doesn't seem to be changeable through tweak-tool or the default system settings app,
<mclaren2> hey
<mclaren2> so bo
<mclaren2> can u tell me how to correctly install those drivers
<bo`> pfff i can only try
<mclaren2> ok
<mclaren2> try to tell me
<velo-alien> I'll have to look up a gconf / dconf thing, I'm assuming?
<bo`> pynki showed that there may be bugs that prevent your driver from working in new kernel
<mclaren2> aw goddamnit
<mclaren2> so there really is no way out?
<mclaren2> except getting windows
<pynki> bo`, they should be fixed in >4.7
<pynki> ne said 4.8 i think
<mclaren2> yes
<pynki> https://wiki.linuxfoundation.org/networking/alx might work
<pynki> tried their way of installing?
<mclaren2> yes
<mclaren2> i did exactly that
<pynki> ok. you are sure the driver is not present on you system at all? using a custom kernel?
<mclaren2> nope
<mclaren2> but i am sure the driver isn't present
<mclaren2> is there a way to check?
<bo`> velo-alien: i don't know, but it's either an issue with the gnome environment or possibly your keyboard (if an unusual keyboard)
<pynki> mclaren: sudo apt-get install locate, sudo updatedb, sudo locate 'alx'
<pynki> mclaren2,
<mclaren2> mmm
<mclaren2> how can i install that when the connection isnt working lol
<mclaren2> catch 22
<pynki> mclaren2, you are running 16.10 or later?
<hateball> mclaren2: modinfo alx
<mclaren2> 16.04
<hateball> if the driver is present, info will show
<pynki> http://techqa.info/ubuntu/question/881479/install-atheros-e2600-drivers
<mclaren2> guess it's present
<hateball> mclaren2: and you cant "sudo modprobe alx" ?
<pynki> sure it is if its a 4.8 kernel ;)
<mclaren2> it does nothing.
<hateball> it shouldnt return anything if it works
<mclaren2> yeah returns nothing
<hateball> mclaren2: "lspci -k" to see if the driver is loaded
<hateball> for your chipset in question
<aceventura> well i don't know how long this old car battery with some electolyte fluid is going to last for this junk hardware so i will try looking around...but most people in these boonedocks have never even heard of a sata cable.
<pynki> aceventura, just solder copper cables to the pins...
<aceventura> and the greedy pimps for foreign business around here want a lot of money for anything that works
<aceventura> there is a lot of jap/nazi dick suckin trash everywhere that all want to drive toyota, mitsubishi, isuzu trucks and ride on mercedez benz marco polo busses and volksbusses.
<bonsaitree> What is this: OTR: Error saving instance tags: No such file or directory (gcrypt)
<bonsaitree> * Received a CTCP VERSION from tro
<bonsaitree> * Received a CTCP TIME from tro
<bonsaitree> ?
<bo`> bonsaitree: where do you get that error?
<Pencil2> how many times can I try a password for sudo before it locks me out ?
<Pencil2> I can't remember my sudo.  Whaaa
<bonsaitree> bo`, It was written on the channel
<aredpanda`w> i don't think it locks you out. It just limits your consecutive tries.
<cfhowlett> !password | Pencil2 please read
<ubottu> Pencil2 please read: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<aredpanda`w> Pencil2^
<bo`> bonsaitree: i do not understand
<bonsaitree> bo`, <aceventura> and the greedy pimps for foreign business around here want a lot of money for anything that works
<bonsaitree> * emerick has quit (Changing host)
<bonsaitree> * emerick (~emerick@gandi/mz) has joined
<bonsaitree>  OTR: Error saving instance tags: No such file or directory (gcrypt)
<bonsaitree> * Received a CTCP VERSION from tro
<bonsaitree> * Received a CTCP TIME from tro
<aredpanda`w> hexchat does that
<aredpanda`w> ahah
<bo`> ok yea apparently that is your IRC client
<bo`> probably harmless
<bonsaitree> Someone else is experiencing problems with the network connection on 17.04? I get frequent drops since i upgraded to 17.04, maybe 5-6 a day. The connection drops, and it stays like that, the browser says there is no internet connection. I have to restart the network-manager, in order to have internet access again.
<hateball> bonsaitree: I am sure someone else does. If you detail what chipset/driver you're using it may be even easier to find out for sure
<bonsaitree> Intel Advanced-N 6200, iwlwifi
<mclaren> lol hateball
<hateball> mclaren: ?
<pynki> bonsaitree, the internet is full of 17.04/networkmanager issues
<mclaren> i am screwed you know
<pynki> i think we tested them all the last days?
<mclaren> im on 16.04
<pynki> so just loading the driver did not work mclaren ?
<mclaren> no
<mclaren> i am skrood
<hateball> mclaren: well you never replied when I asked about "lspci -k"
<pynki> you checked out hte last link i posted, mclaren ?
<mclaren> yes
<mclaren> hateball i must've timed out
<mclaren> 2:00.0 Ethernet controller:Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<mclaren> Kernel driver in use: alx
<mclaren> Kernel modules: alx
<mclaren> so it does seem to be loaded
<pynki> mclaren, lspci -nn
<mclaren> ok
<mclaren> btw im putting my root folder in dev/null
<pynki> is it [1969:e0b1]?
<mclaren> wait
<mclaren> its [1969:1091]
<hateball> mclaren: right, so now you need to bring the interface up
<hateball> since the driver is loaded
<mclaren> interface file?
<mclaren> ok done
<pynki> getting an ip?
<yossarianuk> hi - how do people deal with mdraid and the EFI partition using ubuntu ?
<mclaren> from what
<skinux> Why are my file permissions for directory under /var/www/html suddenly a bunch of question marks?
<pynki> you dhcp sevrer
<hateball> !who | mclaren
<ubottu> mclaren: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pynki> skinux, copied the folder from another amchijne?
<yossarianuk> is it just the case I can use metadata-1.0 and it will work ?
<mclaren> no pynki
<skinux> Nope.
<mclaren> ok its open hateball
<pynki> skinux, can you set them by hand?
<skinux> I tried setting them, it didn't have any effect.
<hateball> mclaren: open? does that mean that if you run "ip link show $interface" it shows link?
<skinux> Doesn't even have user or group settings
<mclaren> so i have to type that string in interface?
<mclaren> or terminal
<mati> Hi, How can I check cpu frequency when I play in any game?
<mclaren> hateball
<bo`> mclaren: mclaren terminal
<capum321> hello
<mclaren> there we go
<mclaren> no link
<capum321> in mate, how to disable automatic mounting? is it dconf or caja?
<skinux> What the hell did Ubuntu do? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/a9de3adc4428103df150478f0f85dffc#file-output
<bo`> mati: psensor will show you CPU usage, idk how to see frequency
<pynki> skinux, https://www.bentasker.co.uk/documentation/linux/302-ls-l-shows-question-marks-instead-of-permissions
<hateball> mclaren: just run "ip link show" in a terminal
<hateball> mclaren: it should show all your interfaces and their statuses
<mclaren> yes
<mclaren> it shows lo and enp2s0
<mclaren> nothing else
<mati> bo`:  I had a Psensor but it's doesn't work for me, this only show me a temperature min and max. I use gnome desktop and have a little problem to set up all to be similar experience like on kde
<hateball> mclaren: sudo ip link set enp2s0 up
<mclaren> ok done hateball
<PuffTheMagic> i have no clock in gnome on ubuntu 17.10, fairly fresh install, am I missing a package or is this a bug?
<yossarianuk> has anyone here used mdraid with EFI ?
<pynki> yossarianuk, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1228360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1244285 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1228360 Date/time sometimes doesn’t appear in menu bar, settings greyed out" [Medium,Triaged]
<hateball> mclaren: ip address show
<pynki> ohh, thats years old. sorry :D
<hateball> mclaren: if dhcp is working, you should have an IP noted as 'inet xxxx"
<mclaren> ok let me see
<mclaren> yes
<mclaren> i have that hateball
<bo`> mati: you want to see CPU usage? it's not in psensor, perhaps near the bottom?
<PuffTheMagic> thanks
<hateball> mclaren: right, then you have a working ethernet connection
<mclaren> yeah
<mclaren> hateball: please save me
<bo`> mclaren: your internet works now?
<mclaren> no bo`
<mclaren> lol
<db`> hey ppl
<hateball> mclaren: can you ping 8.8.8.8
<mclaren> i cant ping my own ip
<mclaren> yeah destination host unreachable hateball
<hateball> mclaren: what ip did you get for the interface?
<pynki> mclaren, what ip do you have?
<mclaren> public or?
<db`> I setup PPTP VPN on a KVM machine running Ubuntu 16.04. When I use the VPN from my PC, it routes only TCP connections and not UDP ones through it..
<bo`> mclaren, you can terminal 'ip addr'
<db`> any clue what's wrong?
<pynki> the one the interface has you just bgrought "upo" mclaren
<mati> bo`:  I installed cpu-frequency-indicator to set up cpu use for high performance but in game I'm still have pure performance
<sam_wong> Hi, does the command "lshal" work on ubuntu 17.04?
<mclaren> 169.254.10.181
<mclaren> pynki and hateball
<pynki> db` forget to open the firewall for udp?
<db`> I setup the same PPTP VPN on an OPENVZ instance running Ubntu, and it works fine by routing all traffic thought it.
<hateball> mclaren: that means you havent got an IP from dhcp
<db`> pynki:I guess all ports are already open.
<hateball> mclaren: try "sudo dhclient enp2s0
<mclaren> so what does it mean hateball
<db`> pynki:Could you pls give me a hint on checking it?
<mclaren> hateball: in network manager i see that the ethernet device isnt even managed
<bo`> mati: cpu indicator will not improve performance, only show what performance you already have
<pynki> db` https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<db`> pynki:They are all open.
<pynki> ok
<bo`> mati: maybe i misunderstand, sorry
<mclaren> and hateball when i see connection information it says no valid active connections found
<bo`> mati: i do not use Gnome Desktop, i would just use psensor to graph 'CPU usage'.
<mclaren> hateball: im gonna reset my router real quick
<db`> pynki:I'm using iptables btw. ufw is disabled
<db`> is there any way to activate PPP in KVM? Like we do in solusVM for openVZ?
<mclaren> ok hateball
<mclaren> oh he's gone
<mclaren> pynki: hello
<mati> bo`:  but in cpu indicator I can change cpu frequency right? . Don't worry about that I'm still learn' whole system :P
<pynki> db`, where does it route the udp connections?
<mclaren> pynki or bo`, the wifi from the same router works, but the ethernet doesn't work
<kunji> Is there a better way to manage the resources of a program than cgroups?  The difficulty with those being that root access is required to setup the base one for a user (intended for use on shared systems).  ulimit/prlimit is not good in my case because it lets children again use up to the limits each instead of restricting them as a group to that total amount.
<nil_> join in #emacs
<db`> pynki
<db`> my bad.
<mclaren> im piping root to dev/null
<db`> I was connectng to the same server using udp, where the VPN is defined.
<mclaren> goodbye you little
<db`> and so, I was seeing my real IP
<db`> and not the localhost
<db`> ;)
<pynki> db`:)
<db`> UDP seems fine when connected to other servers though.
<db`> my bad.
<db`> thanks anyways pynki
<mclaren> i love you pynki
<mclaren> but i am going to dev null
<pynki> kunji, i think you need root access to limit resources over multiple users
<kunji> pynki: I'm looking more of for a single user to limit resources just for himself for one groups of his processes.
<kunji> *group
<kunji> pynki: But I don't think cgroups can do it unless a root user first creates a default cgroup for the regular user, then the regular user is able to make his own sub-cgroup
<mclaren> damn man
<mclaren> guess i'll have to go back to windows
<mclaren> yo pynki you still here
<pynki> kunji, root needs to create the base group, yes. run a script on user creation?
<pynki> mclaren: i am
<mclaren> so pynki what do i do now
<mclaren> i've done everything you said
<pynki> you knwo the network you router should give out ip adresses on? some like 192.168.Y.X
<mubarak> hey pals....am new here
<pynki> mclaren, then jsut set static ip configuration in /etc/network/interfaces for your interface if the dhcp is not working
<pynki> aloha mubarak
<mclaren> hey pynki
<mubarak> hey pynki
<mclaren> how do you restart the networking subsystem
<pynki> mclaren: perhaps : service networking restart
<mclaren> aaand how do u do that
<Eventsy> Anyone think they can help me get munin CGI graph drawing working properly in nginx?
<mclaren> oh ok i got it
<mclaren> dont tell me pynki
<Eventsy> Setup as per: http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/MuninConfigurationMasterCGI
<Eventsy> But I still get no graph and errors in the log.
<pynki> Eventsy, paste the error to some pastebin kind of website
<Eventsy> Aw godamnit, the bloody ubuntu pasting bug ...
<Eventsy> I cannot paste out of the terminal...
<kunji> mclaren: Well... for a while networking restart was doing some kinda crashy things.  My suggested start point would be: sudo service network-manager restart
<mclaren> got it kunji
<mclaren> but its too late kunji
<mclaren> i did what pynki told me
<mclaren> and it crashed lol
<Eventsy> I actually do not know how to get the output out of the terminal...
<kunji> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [High,Confirmed]
<pynki> Eventsy, is it a desktop system or a headless server?
<Eventsy> Copy and paste via right click, Ctrl C , Ctrl Shift, middle mouse are not working...
<Eventsy> Headless server
<mclaren> it is too late kunji
<Eventsy> So I am connected over SSH at present.
<kunji> Sorry mate
<mclaren> i have piped root into dev null
<wrksx> guys
<pynki> Eventsy, run your command and redirect the output to a file "commandXZY >> somefile.name"
<wrksx> My /lib/modules is goin to consume all the available space on my root partition
<mclaren> i am completely screwed. i will do this:  / -rm -rf
<pynki> then use scp to get it to your local system Eventsy
<Eventsy> pynki, I can't do that with a weblog. Mainly due to size but also confidentiality.
<pynki> this will warn you and say: use --ignore-blabla @ mclaren
<wrksx> each module is 188M, I have 16 of them
<mclaren> lol pynk
<Eventsy> Not working copy and paste in terminal. Xterm, UXterm
<wrksx> i have folders from 3.13.0-93-generic to 3.13.0-117-generic
<wrksx> how can I delete some ?
<Eventsy>  How the bloody hell does a right click in a terminal window with copy and paste not work...
<bo`> don't use xterm
<implite> you need some menu/inputserver running also i think
<bo`> use any other modern terminal
<bo`> but yeah, no c&p in xterm is pretty bad lol
<Eventsy> Aint that the truth
<Eventsy> Same problem in aterm
 * pynki thinks xterm is there for installing terminator
<implite> noy
<implite> lol
<bo`> lol
<implite> guess you never seen xinit twm | xterm
<bo`> implite: im not sure what that does but it sounds awful
<Eventsy> Got copy and paste working in sakura...
<Eventsy> well
<Eventsy> Here's the error message
<pynki> hmmm, twm seems to be made by someone strange :o
<Eventsy> https://pastebin.com/Q92GH2UY
<pynki> Eventsy, the file in question is there?
<Eventsy> It is.
<yossarianuk> how do people here deal with UEFI + MDRAID ?
<pynki> Eventsy, i assume you checked that the process can read/write/execute it - whatever it needs to do with the file?
<Eventsy> Hold on, looks like I have an index.html
<Eventsy> but not the .php
<Eventsy> which is
<Eventsy> not really possible
<Eventsy> I just pulled and reinstalled munin so how is it missing its own files.
<implite> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bo`> Eventsy: sounds like you should reinstall again, but *really* make sure it's uninstalled/purged before reinstalling
<Eventsy> I'm not convinced it should even be looking for that file
<Eventsy> nor that the error is related to the lack of generation
<i-need-help> may i ask for a little support
<Eventsy> Loading the image only = no input specified
<Eventsy> no error in the logs
<implite> i-need-help: ask your question
<pynki> i-need-help, dont ask to ask a question...
<i-need-help> i can`t make my function keys to work on hp laptop with xubuntu
<i-need-help> the volume keys
<pynki> Eventsy, you had a look at the updated config examples they link to?
<pynki> i-need-help, what hp laptop?
<i-need-help> 255 g5
<implite> are you using the fn key + the key you need for volume?
<Eventsy> Would that have any effect on the CGI stuff?
<i-need-help> the other functions work .. like brightness
<i-need-help> without  pressing the fn
<implite> have you tried with?
<i-need-help> yup
<i-need-help> nothing happens
<i-need-help> i tried with xev .. it seems they work .. but no effect in the volume
<Eventsy> Now the CGI spawner is crashing
<bo`> good, ok
<bo`> i recommend you set your own keybindings for volume
<i-need-help> i tried ... unfortunately
<bo`> uhh but... im not sure the most user-friendly way to do that
<i-need-help> i hoped if there is some kind of app to do that
<implite> is there not some other key combo for controlling the volume?
<bo`> personally, i setup a hotkey to execute this terminal command: pactl set-sink-volume alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo +2%
<i-need-help> idts
<bo`> you could setup something like that, but perhaps it's too advanced.
<implite> I dont remember all of the key combos atm
<yossarianuk> implite: those guides do not have how to deal with EFI partition
<yossarianuk> i.e i cannot use mdraid with EFI (ESP)
<implite> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yossarianuk> I know how to use both MDRAID and UEFI
<pynki> i-need-help, Action Keys Mode is activated in the bios?
<yossarianuk> I don't understand how to use both together
<rfleming> Greetings!
<yossarianuk> none of the links you sent deal with that
<rfleming> GNOME Classic has fubared my GNOME session.
<yossarianuk> i.e efi (/boot/efi) partition cannot be made in mdraid as UEFI cannot read it.
<rfleming> Logging into GNOME (not GNOME classic), I am presented with the GNOME classic interface... yet tweak tool says the extensions are not running.
<rfleming> what is going on?
<Eventsy> Any idea why if I get a server 404 on a script I am not getting anything in the error log?
<bo`> i'm not familar with gnome desktop, but i'd guess that you're right... gnome classic fubared your regular gnome.
<rfleming> thanks bo`.  Very insightful :D
<bo`> personally, i would reinstall and don't switch between them ever
<bo`> logging into gnome classic maybe screwed up your user config files, idk. good luck.
<pynki> yossarianuk, https://askubuntu.com/questions/660023/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit-with-a-dual-boot-raid-1-partition-on-an-uefi already read this?
<pynki> he/she added dual boot into the equasion of raid+uefi
<pynki> seems wild
<pavlos> Eventsy: I get 404 in /var/log/apache2/access.log if I request a page that does not exist
<yossarianuk> pynki: cheers - I did see it however that uses the desktop livedisk, I am intalling the server
<yossarianuk> and yes it looks slightly crazy
<yossarianuk> I could use legacy, but that seems like defeat
<yossarianuk> and soon servers will come with no legacy
<pynki> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/69214/partitioning-efi-machine-with-two-ssd-disks-in-mirror
<pynki> no, using uefi is the defeat
<pynki> :p
<skinux> How do I tell Apache service not to start with Ubuntu?
<scottjl> skinux: systemctl disable apache2
<pynki> but the conclusion of what i read is: clone the /boot/efi partition and add it to the efibootmgr, yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> pynki: I did actually try that.
<yossarianuk> and removed the first disk
<implite> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<yossarianuk> the UEFI part worked, however dropped to initramfs ' lvmetad error
<implite> lol nope not what i was looking for
<pynki> yossarianuk, testing possible fails before going live? where is the fun in that?
<yossarianuk> i'm glad I did...
<Eventsy> Just got back from the loo
<Eventsy> I get no 404 in error or access which is odd.
<yossarianuk> pynki: thank you for your help though - i'll try a reinstall and re-read that link
<implite> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<implite> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<pynki> yossarianuk, the net seems to recomment to keep the efi stuff out of the raid
<pynki> since it is kind of static data
<nacc> yossarianuk: i thought we advised in #ubuntu-server yesterday to not raid efi?
<pavlos> Eventsy: is logging enabled? maybe restart apache ... sudo systemctl restart apache2.service ... you should see entries in access.log when asking for non exist files
<Eventsy> Most of the problem seems to be old nginx config I am stripping out
<Eventsy> I am now however at the point where the error is a failed connection to the cgi socket
<Eventsy> which I am trying to debug now
<waxy> I'm trying to communicate between two computers running ubuntu over tcp, but i see that one of them is not receiving the message sent from the other. Is there a tool that will help me diagnose the problem?
<sweetheart> I'm willing to bet the IP/Port isn't set right
<Eventsy> Regen'd the sockets and still getting a 502
<Southern_Gentlem> waxy how are you trying to communicate
<Eventsy> Don't understand how it fails to connect when the sockets are clearly available
<kunji> waxy: Well, there is wireshark, but for a config like that getting wireshark setup and whatnot is probably more work than getting this set up, that's just a guess though.
<waxy> Southern_Gentlem, I'm not fully clear on the details, but I'm using MAVLink to connect a computer on the ground to one running on a drone
<Eventsy> ffs
<waxy> they are both equipped with rf modems which are physically connected through ethernet
<Eventsy> The bloody config munin supplies is wrong
<waxy> and the connection is established over tcp. I see that it is working one way, ie. im getting messages from the drone, but I cannot send anything to it
<Eventsy> The socket definitions they give are different when starting them versus using them
<yossarianuk> nacc: I tried installing with none raid efi and used dd - /dev/sda1 -> /dev/sdb1 and installed spare efibootmgr entry
<leolegato> .
<yossarianuk> uefi booted but os couldn't load when I tried taking out primary disk
<nacc> yossarianuk: if uefi booted, then it seems like the non-raid efi worked
<nacc> yossarianuk: and the bug is elsewhere (perhaps your efi configuration that you entered?)
<Eventsy> I now have it running in CGI properly but it is loading localdomain instead of the correct munin node
<Eventsy> Reinstall nuked the old graphs?
<elcot> games
<Eventsy> I have the fastcgi rendering the pages but not the graphs
<Eventsy> Kinda confused how to debug
<Eventsy> Error = munin_readconfig_part(datafile) - missing file in the graph gen CGI log
<Eventsy> The error is a connection refused by the CGI socket.
<Eventsy> wat
<markus-k> is anyone running Ubuntu (17.04) on a 2015 MacBook Pro and having bad sound quality?
<lotuspsychje> markus-k: have you tried sound on ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS?
<momken> Hello
<momken> How could I mount a usb-dvd in Kubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | momken
<ubottu> momken: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<momken> It is not recognized in left pane of dolphin!
<momken> But it is recognized easily in win 10
<sweetheart> Because it's not mounted
<nacc> momken: let's start one layer lower, does linux see the disk?
<momken> nacc: How could I know?
<mikeymop> momken: i would start with an lsusb and look for the dvd drive
<mikeymop> you said it's a usb dvd drive right?
<nacc> momken: dmesg, lsusb, etc.
<momken> mikeymop: yes dvd usb
<momken> wait
<momken> Yeah it is recognized in lsusb
<momken> Bus 003 Device 007: ID 13fd:0840 Initio Corporation INIC-1618L SATA
<momken> Actually it is a USB to miniSata adapter which converts the internal DVD drive of my laptop to an external USB drive
<momken> It even writes over USB2 in win 10
<sweetheart> What's wrong with using the internal one?
<sweetheart> Internally
<momken> sweetheart: I have put an SSD in the HDD caddy instead
<momken> more useful
<sweetheart> Sounds it
<nacc> momken: honestly, win10 is sort of irrelevant here. yes, it means (i guess) that the hw works, but let's ignore that for now and focus on linux
<nacc> momken: can you pastebin dmesg output when you plug in the disk
<sweetheart> Can you put a second battery in that Port?
<Eventsy> Anyone know how to debug a connection refused 111 on fastcgi?
<momken> nacc: The last lines of dmesg after reattaching the USB dvd: http://dpaste.com/049DG3M
<momken> sweetheart: I don't think so. Some dells have a connector of second battery in drivebay, but my HP elitebook 8470p has this connector under the laptop
<nacc> momken: looks like linux sees it fine (and has attached it to sr0)
<nacc> momken: it probably just needs to be mounted, as someone mentioned
<momken> nacc: Why dolphin doesn't detect it?
<nacc> momken: because it's not mounted
<nacc> momken: as now multiple people have said
<Southern_Gentlem> nacc his output says it mounted as sr0
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: that's not a mount
<momken> nacc: But dolphin can detect many other unmounted usb flashs and hdds
<nacc> Southern_Gentlem: that's the kernel device
<nacc> momken: presumably you have automounting setup for those
<Southern_Gentlem> momken, is there a dvd in it ?
<momken> Southern_Gentlem: Yes
<momken> I get this error
<momken> momken@momken-8470p:~$ sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt
<momken> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Southern_Gentlem> what is the dvd in the drive
<Southern_Gentlem> movie data or what
<momken> Southern_Gentlem: A video DVD containing a film
<Southern_Gentlem> but a data dvd in it
<Southern_Gentlem> open vlc and see if it sees the dvd
<nacc> right, you don't usually mount video DVDs
<Southern_Gentlem> this could br a dmr issue
<Southern_Gentlem> be
<Sparrow__> drm
<momken> Southern_Gentlem: VLC says DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<momken> Oh yeah, you are right
<lotuspsychje> momken: tail -f /var/log/syslog while your fooling around with dvd, perhaps usefull errors on it
<momken> I put DVD of kubuntu and dolphin monuted in automatically
<momken> But I want to rip that Video DVD to see the film on my Raspberry Pi home theater
<Sbur3> I want to thank the person who helped me get sound to work.  But I have a question. I was told to type "sudo killall -9 pulseaudio".  I recovered access to sound (Kodi and Mixx worked before, but the command permitted me to unmute ùy sound.  I want to know how to make it automatic upon boot to access sound.
<Sparrow__> momken, offtopic
<momken> Sparrow__: why?
<Sbur3> Was I clear enough?
<Sparrow__> Involves bypassing drm
<Sbur3> Sparrow__: This was for me?
<momken> But I have bought this DVD. My rpi doesn't have dvd.
<momken> Ok, I will mess with it myself
<Sparrow__> Sbur3, No. sorry
<momken> P.S. According to my local law, ripping video DVDs is not illegal
<tomreyn> momken: search the web, it's easy to find
<Sparrow__> momken, It is not a function of ununtu support.. clear enough
<momken> ox
<momken> ok, thanks for help
<Sparrow__> anytime
<Eventsy> I have a question regarding Ubuntu and turbo clocking on processors
<Eventsy> I have an FX-8120 which has a turbo of 4.0 Ghz but cpufreq only shows up to 3.1 Ghz
<spider_x> Hey guys, I am using i3wm with ubuntu, however when I logout from i3wm I end up in blank screens, the screens basically go to sleep
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: perhaps the #i3 guys know that
<Pineapple_> Hi everyone, I'm using i3 Xubuntu, when I tried to boot the laptop, it showed /dev/sda2 clean and stuck like that.
<spider_x> yea, asked in there but didn't get anything yet
<Pineapple_> hmm...
<Pineapple_> I think
<Pineapple_> rip
<spider_x> I have a feeling they will tell me it is not an i3 issue :D
<Pineapple_> ;-;
<nacc> Eventsy: where are you reading the cpu frequency?
<Eventsy> cpufreq
<spider_x> It is a rather annoying bug too, basically have to restart the computer if I want to logout
<Eventsy> I can just cat /proc/cpuinfo but its the same
<nacc> Eventsy: well, /proc/cpuinfo is showing you the current frequency
<nacc> Eventsy: not the maximum(s)
<Eventsy> True, but CPU freq shows the max as 3.1
<Eventsy> I am stressing it and it maxes at 3.1
<nacc> Eventsy: uh, turbo core won't go on if you stress it
<nacc> Eventsy: turbo core is used when your package is *under* utilized
<Eventsy> Ok
<Eventsy> I will stress one core
<pavlos> Eventsy: can you install inxi ? inxi -F will show you all the clock speeds
<nacc> Eventsy: you can look in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/boost
<Eventsy> boost =1
<spider_x> Blah, I don't understand why it would make my monitors go into sleep mode :/
<nacc> Eventsy: ok, if it's on, then the hardware is choosing not to boost
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: wich ubuntu are you running i3 on?
<Eventsy> Single core stressing shows a lock at 3.1 Ghz
<Eventsy> Odd
<Eventsy> Should it be turboing a single core?
<spider_x> 17.04 I think
<spider_x> 17 for sure
<nacc> Eventsy: you'd need to read the amd specs, i guess
<Eventsy> I mean if it was current gen it would but the FX 8120 is old as balls
<spider_x> I wonder if that's what causing all the issues?
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: you could check your logs perhaps
<lotuspsychje> !dmesg | spider_x
<ubottu> spider_x: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<spider_x> yea looking at it now, can't make sense of it :D
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: another test would be, trying i3 on LTS
<spider_x> can I downgrade to LTS?
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: when did this all start to happen?
<spider_x> or do I have to reinstall
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: reinstall or liveusb
<spider_x> it only happens on i3wm, Gnome and Unity work fine
<lotuspsychje> spider_x: but i3 worked before?
<spider_x> i3 works fine
<mikeymop> spider_x: what dm are you using with i3? lightdm?
<spider_x> problem is when I try to logout it goes into sleep mode
<mikeymop> i think i3 might call to logind
<tayrone> hi have backbox is good????????
<spider_x> logind?
<mikeymop> logond or w/e, you need a log on mgr
<web-secu1ity> hey
<spider_x> hmm let me check the config
<web-secu1ity> hey
<mikeymop> spider_x: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/linux-mint-adopts-lightdm-slick-greeter
<mikeymop> try using those? they were just written to be distro agnostic
<spider_x> ok, I am currently using lightdm
<Southern_Gentlem> web-secu1ity, hey is for horses, but grass is cheaper
<spider_x> I can try gdm3?
<spider_x> Ok, I switched to gdm3 and just for fun switched back to lightdm and it gave the following error: gdm.service is not active, cannot reload."
<spider_x> Could it be that the service is not running, so when I logout there is no one to take care of me?
<spider_x> blah, I think I will just install the LTS version
<akik> spider_x: how did you switch? sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<spider_x> yea
<spider_x> and then selected gdm3
<embryo> hi
<Rapture> wondering if it's possible to assign owner/group in my mkdir command? I can do -m a=rwx which is great, but can't figure out if I can assign group/owner as well
<g105b> Rapture: not using only mkdir
<Rapture> g105b: that's what I figured, thanks
<Rapture> && it is!
<g105b> Or ACL
<Rapture> Or install!
<g105b> Just in case you're tackling a similar problem to me, I used ACL to force a parent directory's children to always take on the parent's permissions when being created.
<g105b> Rapture: ^
<Rapture> g105b: ahhh
<g105b> Does anyone know of a way of enabling Unity-style Locally Integrated Menus in other DMs?
<onomatopiea> When using full disk encryption - is there any way to get the onscreen keyboard on during password prompt at boot-time?
<g105b> onomatopiea: nope, you're not booted yet.
<onomatopiea> ffs
<g105b> onomatopiea: where would the on-screen-keyboard application load from?
<onomatopiea> Right let me think then.
<onomatopiea> I want a nice unobtrusive way to boot to a secured ubuntu install
<g105b> You can encrypt just the home directory?
<onomatopiea> So what I am going to be installing - kodi, sshfs (or whatever). Will that all be protected in the home dir?
<onomatopiea> Or more specifically, anything sentivie/configuration wise
<g105b> onomatopiea: As long as you don't have to use root to run/configure your software, you can be assured that the configuration is stored within the user's home directory.
<g105b> You'll have to check to be sure though because this isn't a perfect world.
<sim642> Upgrading my packages on 16.04 I'm suddenly getting these errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24512310/. What should I do?
<nacc> sim642: you're out of space
<nacc> sim642: free up space
<onomatopiea> g105b: That might be much easier then. I might just re-install without full disk dencryption
<onomatopiea> I presume I can enable full disk encryption later if I want?
<sim642> nacc, that's definitely not the case: /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root ext4      290G  208G   68G  76% /
<g105b> onomatopiea: Hmm, yes, but it's non-trivial.
<sim642> nacc, the error is because of the .crash file, idk if it's safe to delete it or what
<nacc> sim642: not necessarily in /, but mayb ein /boot
<nacc> sim642: no, the dkms failure is non-fatal
<onomatopiea> g105b: hmm, well if it's less effort. Because right now I can't even login due to this issue
<nacc> sim642: the failure is "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<g105b> onomatopiea: best advice is to get a good partition strategy that allows you to reconfigure drives at a later date. Once you've installed onto one partition, you're going to struggle to full-disk-encrypt it while you're booted into it already.
<nacc> onomatopiea: i take it you don't have a keyboard
<sim642> nacc, that's odd, something screaming ERROR is nothing, but something with gzip is end of the world
<sim642> nacc, my /boot seems full indeed but what can I do about it? I've never had this issue before
<onomatopiea> nacc: i have an MS keyboard. Wireless, but with a usb dongle.
<nacc> sim642: E: mkinitramfs failure find 141 cpio 141 gzip 1
<nacc> sim642: that's the error in apt
<nacc> sim642: `sudo apt autoremove` ?
<nacc> onomatopiea: does it not work at boot? why do you need the onscreen keyboard?
<onomatopiea> nacc: Broken laptop keyboard! And no, it didn't work at boot
<sim642> Oh shit, 343 packages to remove, I should've done this right after upgrade I guess
<nacc> sim642: yes, probably
<nacc> sim642: not sure it will free up /boot or not, but it's good to do
<onomatopiea> nacc: this is a crappy old laptop, so the plan is just to get SSH running on it, wake on lan, kodi, sshfs, etc.
<onomatopiea> Hook it up to my TV
<sim642> nacc, I think it might because it seems like I have the kernels before the upgrade still as well
<nacc> sim642: ok
<nacc> onomatopiea: why do you need whole disk encryption?
<onomatopiea> Damn I am stupid. Let me just plug my MS keyboard into THIS laptop.
<onomatopiea> nacc: Just comfort.
<web-secu2ity> hey
<nacc> onomatopiea: ok, it seems like overkill for a media center that won't have anything you really need to secure
<nacc> onomatopiea: just my opinion
<onomatopiea> oh ffs nacc. The batteries were dead -_-
<nacc> onomatopiea: and if you want it to be headless, then you are making that impossible if you have this dependency
<nacc> onomatopiea: :) happens. that's why i got rid of my wireless keyboard
<onomatopiea> I'd love a wired versio nof this keyboard. I love it
<onomatopiea> But it doesn't exist.
<onomatopiea> Anyways: I suppose ssh keys will be kept in home
<onomatopiea> Fine. I'll take off full disk encryption!
<web-secu2ity> does anyone know how to program a keyboard that automatically types when plugged in (rubber ducky)
<web-secu2ity> does anyone know how to program a keyboard that automatically types when plugged in (rubber ducky)
<web-secu2ity> does anyone here know how to use hydra?
<L00P3X> I'm soffy but how i get to install libmagick++-6.q16-6v6???
<L00P3X> *sorryxD
<maffh> Hello, does there exist a measuring tool that shows interesting information about the memory usage of a proces?
<nacc> L00P3X: you figured it out?
<L00P3X> Hello nacc .. i'm would install inkscape but it has this missing dependency out of repos i can't install
<nacc> L00P3X: what version of ubuntu?
<Guest59147> How do you completely disable mouse acceleration in 17.04?
<L00P3X> p.s. i'm using lubuntu and 17. i'm also waiting for response over there channel
<nacc> L00P3X: 17 is not a version, 17.04?
<L00P3X> sorry nacc ^^ 17.04
<nacc> L00P3X: inkscape doesn't depend on libmagick++-6.q16-6v6 in 17.04
<nacc> L00P3X: it depends on libmagick++-6.q16-7 (among other packages)
<L00P3X> nacc: i'ts strange becouse even synaptic ask for it but kann't resolve becouse it's missing in repos.. and alredy installed libmagick++-6.q16-7 but inkscape refuse to install
<nacc> L00P3X: in a fresh 17.04 container, it installs fine
<nacc> L00P3X: please pastebin `sudo apt update; sudo apt install inkscape` output
<L00P3X> nacc: somehow to output in englisch? https://pastebin.com/XF0FiHX1
<nacc> L00P3X: export LC_ALL=C
<nacc> L00P3X: apt policy inkscape
<capum321> what is wrong with this line `Exec=GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/nbah07/.themes/vertex/gtk-2.0-dark/gtkrc hexchat --existing %U` in hexchat.desktop ?
<L00P3X> nacc: https://pastebin.com/YDh0Wihe  it gets italian again after rebot? ^^
<nacc> L00P3X: you are using a PPA
<nacc> L00P3X: use the version shipped by ubuntu
<nacc> !ppa | L00P3X
<ubottu> L00P3X: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> L00P3X: or seek support from the ppa owner who is shipping a buggy package
<L00P3X> nacc: beacouse it refused to install at first.. so i tryed over ppa but not helped
<nacc> L00P3X: yeah, or you can set it back (see the value to use from `locale`)
<nacc> L00P3X: i'm sorry, i don't believe you, as i just installed it
<nacc> L00P3X: please psatebin `sudo apt install inkscape=0.92.1-1`
<L00P3X> nacc: -.-" the output of apt install is still the same
<nacc> L00P3X: as long as you have the PPA installed, it might be breaking tings
<nacc> L00P3X: as it could also be providing dependencies
<nacc> L00P3X: i can tell you 100% that inkscape 0.92.1-1 does not depend in any way on libmagick++-6.q16-6v6
<L00P3X> nacc: i'm sorry nacc but maybe the software center was hanging at first install.. and after the ppa it completly stucks.. now it installed.. i had no reason to lie you.. so thank you allot becouse i had try forever whit the ppa installed
<nacc> L00P3X: sure, im not saying you were lying in that sense, i'm just saying that ubuntu's packages work :)
<nacc> L00P3X: and PPAs break things all the time, don't use them unless you absolutely hve to :)
<L00P3X> nacc: like when i would install gradio.. but unable to do so anyway xD
<pennTeller> hi guys, can anybody tell me how to increase the size of the "thumb" area of my trackpad? I recently installed ubuntu 17.04 in a MacBook pro 11,3
<spider_x> Hey, how do you enter grub in ubuntu? I am holding down Shift, nothing happens
<spider_x> only a purple screen for a moment and then moves on
<ducasse> spider_x: try esc
<spider_x> ESC worked but it is now saying grub>
<spider_x> I was kind of hoping to see the other menu
<spider_x> trying to set nomodeset
<ducasse> spider_x: type 'normal' to get out of it. on next boot try spamming left shift instead of holding it.
<akik> amazing that that is still a problem
<spider_x> ah figured it out, just typed exit and it put me back at the other menu
<spider_x> seems to be an issue with the GTX970
<spider_x> the blank screen thing
<akik> spider_x: you can always show the grub menu if you set GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT= and GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET= in /etc/default/grub, followed by "sudo update-grub"
<spider_x> yea, I was just unable to reach that point due to after grub it would go into blank screens
<justalex> hello
<tayrone>  hi i have backbox linux is good for hacking
<justalex> woah
<justalex> who uses ubuntu?
<tayrone> emmm
<tomreyn> no polls please.
<akik> justalex: ubuntu is for everybody. do you have a support question?
<tayrone> yea
<tayrone> yes
<justalex> akik nope.I am doing great
<justalex> I use Ubuntu MATE
<tayrone> emm ok
<tomreyn> you are welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<tayrone> ok
<justalex> why would i want that?
<lotuspsychje> justalex: because this is the ubuntu support channel
<justalex> ohhhh shame
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | justalex also here
<ubottu> justalex also here: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<cloudbud> when i check zookeeper version that is avaiable i find 3.4.5+dfsg-1 what is dfsg-1
<ioria> Debian Free Software Guidelines
<lotuspsychje> !latest | cloudbud see also
<ubottu> cloudbud see also: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cloudbud> can someone tell me what is the latest stable version of zookeeper ?
<lotuspsychje> cloudbud: wich ubuntu version?
<ioria> !info zookeeper xenial
<cloudbud> 14
<ubottu> zookeeper (source: zookeeper): High-performance coordination service for distributed applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.8-1 (xenial), package size 104 kB, installed size 184 kB
<cyrano> I have Ubuntu MATE 16.04, would it be okay to change my display manager from lightdm to anything else I want?
<TomyLobo2> i was wondering whether it was possible to use iptables with "ubuntu on windows". feel free to point me to a better channel to ask this in :)
<axldmg> My very first step on IRC, just checking I am actually connected
<lotuspsychje> !info zookeeper trusty | cloudbud
<ubottu> cloudbud: zookeeper (source: zookeeper): High-performance coordination service for distributed applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 106 kB, installed size 221 kB
<ducasse> !ubuwin | TomyLobo2 but the answer is no :)
<ubottu> TomyLobo2 but the answer is no :): Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<cloudbud> with kafka kafka latest version 0.10 whcih version of zookeeper  would be stable
<TomyLobo2> that channel doesnt exist
<ducasse> TomyLobo2: sure it does, i just tested
<lotuspsychje> TomyLobo2: it does
<TomyLobo2> oh hexchat is being stupid
<TomyLobo2> it considers the "." part of the channel name
<TomyLobo2> maybe remove that from the factoid? :)
<ned0> hey guys, anyone booting ubuntu off an external HDD?
<ducasse> !ask | ned0
<ubottu> ned0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> ned0: usb will bottleneck that
<ned0> I haven't tried it but figure it should work and just wanted to make sure I'm not missing anything
<BluesKaj> ned0, connected with?
<ned0> usb 3.0
<tayrone> help me
<tayrone> help me
<ned0> hm
<tayrone> the police
<cyrano> Can I switch to a different display manager? from lightdm to something else like gdm or mdm
<lotuspsychje> TomyLobo2: hexchat here also, it ignores the . here, joins like a charm
<BluesKaj> I ran an esata to sata outboard with Windows on it for a while , it was ok , but dunno about an OS running thru usb 3, ned0
<ducasse> cyrano: yes, but lightdm is probably the most flexible one
<cyrano> Okay, because sometimes whenever I log in, the login window would sometimes flash black and white for some reason and I don't like it
<lotuspsychje> cyrano: ubuntu version? DE?
<cyrano> Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2, MATE DE
<lotuspsychje> cyrano: perhps the #ubuntu-mate guys have noticed that issue before?
<sweetheart> I don't actually have an Ubuntu installation can I still be in here?
<BluesKaj> ned0, FWIW I have raspbian on a RPI3 running the OS on USB 2.0 connected to a HDD with the / and /home on it, but booting from the sdcard on the RPI ...it runs fast enough to not be annoying
<pavlos> sure
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: sure, idle is for everyone
<sweetheart> I actually do have a question can I ask it?
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: only if ubuntu related
<sweetheart> How are the latest wallpapers? For the gnome flavor
<sweetheart> Unity my mistake
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: latest as in 17.10?
<sweetheart> Yea
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: join #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 questions
<TomyLobo2> lotuspsychje, might be a different version :)
<lotuspsychje> TomyLobo2: what?
<TomyLobo2> mine says it's up to date *shrug*
<ducasse> sweetheart: what do you mean by 'how are they'? what they look like?
<rhollan> After I restore the screen after a screensaver timeout, many windows are sized wrong or just plan missing. What is going on? This started when I moved to a 4k display whoch otherwise works
<sweetheart> Your opinion, do you like them, compared to the previous ones
<rhollan> I see the tasks on the left column bar, but can't restore them to the display
<sweetheart> Can you put the taskbar at the bottom? For unity?
<sweetheart> I've been wanting them to do that for a long time
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: that can alreay be changed
<sweetheart> I actually used a different wm a while just cause of that
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: install unity-tweak-tool to change to bottom
<sweetheart> Cool thanks
<rhollan> I have the 1366x768 laptop display and the 4k display
<lotuspsychje> sweetheart: recommended for 16.04 and higher
<sweetheart> Okay
<ned0> I'm looking now BluesKaj and I forgot that the mbp has thunderbolt 2
<ned0> so I guess I could use thunderbolt 2 if I found an external enclosure that supports it
<rhollan> anyone? is there a better group to ask in?
<BluesKaj> not familiar with thunderbolt 2, ned0
<satanejo> hi there!
<bray90820> Can someone tell me why the app start with the first command but works after I cd
<bray90820> https://pastebin.com/raw/kQ03wgR0
<g105b> How would I go about starting development of a gnome extension that moves the menu bar (file, edit, view) into a dropdown button next to the close, restore, minimise buttons?
<sweetheart> You have to enter the full path when you're not in the current directory
<sweetheart> Pwd
<bray90820> sweetheart:  is that not what I did?
<ducasse> g105b: pretty far beyond what is supported here, try a gnome channel
<sweetheart> You're right I dunno
<g105b> oh ok sorry
<bray90820> sweetheart: so did I or did I not give the full path?
<ducasse> bray90820: what does 'which google-musicmanager' say?
<khalil> just testing hi
<khalil> can someone plz just confirm they see this message it'd be appreciated
<Guest19065> i hear feedback noises when i plug my analog headphone? whats the problem?
<bray90820> ducasse: /usr/bin/google-musicmanager
<ducasse> khalil: do that in ##test, it's why it's there
<khalil> oh thanks sorry for bothering!
<khalil> ping
<ducasse> bray90820: then that is what gets executed
<Guest19065> i hear feedback noises when i plug my analog headphone? whats the problem?
<Streiek> hy
<Streiek> hy
<bray90820> ducasse: So basically I just had the path wrong?
<anoni> i hear feedback noises when i plug my analog headphone? whats the problem?
<khalil> anyone from canada?
<ducasse> bray90820: you weren't running it from where you thought you were :)
<khalil> or qc
<bray90820> ducasse: Yeah I get you Thanks
<ducasse> !chat | khalil
<ubottu> khalil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> bray90820: np :)
<khalil> ok excellent! only ubuntu stuff. understood
<bambooli> hiello i am a bit confused on how to format a external usbdisk
<anoni> i hear feedback noises when i plug my analog headphone? whats the problem?
<bambooli> from my understanding (not sure if correct) FAT does not give problems with permissions but gives problems with filenames (invalid ones), EXT4 does not give problems with filenames but gives problems with permissions (later)
<anoni> why no one respond to my problem?
<khalil> @anoni perhaps nobody has the solution
<ducasse> anoni: have patience
<anoni> i have an asus g551vw laptop, i hear feedback noises in my analog headphone. and its only an ubuntu problem, i haven't had the same problem in other linux distros i insalled
<bambooli> i think one time i could not access the files because i had done it in EXT4
<bambooli> i did not have this issue before with windows, i guess it is a linux thing
<bambooli> but i am a total beginner so maybe there is an easy way to solve this
<bambooli> maybe neither FAT nor EXT4, another one?
<ducasse> bambooli: you could just read up on file permissions and manage them correctly with ext4, but i admit it can be a hassle for beginners
<ducasse> !chmod | bambooli read this though
<ubottu> bambooli read this though: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bambooli> ducasse, thank you for your help, what do you mean "manage them correctly"?
<bambooli> ok i will go read that
<ducasse> bambooli: if you know how they work you won't have problems :)
<acresearch> hello people, i am able to install ffmpeg in ubuntu but not debian, why? i though all debian-based linux destributions can apt-get install, anyway how can i install it?
<Ben64> acresearch: ask in #debian
<ducasse> acresearch: ask in #debian
<acresearch> Ben64: ducasse people are debian are not the most friendly,,, they won't give you a straight answe
<Ben64> acresearch: yes they will
<pavlos> acresearch: does this help? https://www.assetbank.co.uk/support/documentation/install/ffmpeg-debian-squeeze/ffmpeg-debian-jessie/
<acresearch> pavlos: thanks :-)
<acresearch> pavlos: got it, thanks :-)
<pavlos> acresearch: np
<satanejo> hi, I have a problem with a radeon 4330 and with the modprobe modeset=1 it gets the right resolution and then it shut downs suddenly
<bambooli> ducasse, yes it looks a bit complicated (but i will study it if necessary). could you tell me your way of doing it? (if you have a bunch of files to put in a outside disk)
<bambooli> ducasse, do you format the disk EXT4? or what?
<FishPencil> How do I allow NGINX access to /home/$user/www ? php-fpm is being used and PHP runs as the local user to keep the sites separate.
<bambooli> ducasse, then you do chmod ? before or after?
<bambooli> ducasse, i mean before moving the files to the disk or after?
<FishPencil> If I grant www-data access to all /home/$user/www folders, would that do it? I don't want to allow the users access to the other user folders
<bambooli> this is complicated for a beginner :)
<bambooli> can the root user of another computer always access the files?
<mikeymop> no, but a root user can take ownership of any file
<Sparrow__> I had this bluetooth speaker working a minute ago and now I ccant get mint to reconnect it.    https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Alpatronix-AX420-Rechargeable-Smartphones/dp/B019EMGA5I
<bambooli> so then there is no reason to be afraid of never being able to open the files again? (another root user can take ownership)
<mikeymop> bambooli: it would help to know the context of the file
<mikeymop> are you playign with ownerships or something?
<Guest91952> hello
<bambooli> mikeymop, i am trying to save many files on a external usbdisk, FAT gives problems with filenames, EXT4 gives problems with permissions (i am a beginner)
<Guest91952> 10.0.2.15:10907
<tomreyn> FishPencil: yes i would guess this would work. ideally make  files owned by the user, but group www-data and group readable. and change the users' umask if needed, so that they'll write new files group readable.
<tomreyn> Guest91952: do you have an ubuntu support question there?
<bambooli> mikeymop, how would you do it? how would you format the disk?
<bambooli> i am trying to understand this permissions thing
<Sparrow__> bambooli, take ownershio of that partition   chorw -R you:you /media/blahblah
<Sparrow__> chown
<bambooli> before or after i move the files?
<Sparrow__> Now
<bambooli> but wait i want to be able to open these files on another computer
<bambooli> on ANY computer
<Ben64> you can
<Ben64> although windows needs a driver thing to be able to read ext
<bambooli> i want to get rid of this "you do not have permission" thing!
<Ben64> then make yourself the owner of the directory
<virtualriot> bambooli just login as root
<Ben64> no
<bambooli> this is way much easier on windows (but i still prefer ubuntu)
<Sparrow__> time for lunch, catch you later
<bambooli> thanks
<bambooli> on windows you just get the files put them on the usbdisk and then open them on any computer you want (without that "you do not have permission" issue)
<Ben64> then use ntfs
<bambooli> will ntfs give problems with filenames?
<Ben64> not enough information to determine
<bambooli> because that is the problem with FAT?
<bambooli> no question mark
<bambooli> that is the problem with FAT (i get all these invalid filenames errors)
<Ben64> no you can't use / \ : * ? " < > | according to a google search
<bambooli> but FAT is good because it does not give permissions problems later
<Ben64> it won't give permission problems if you set the owner to your owner now
<Ben64> dunno why you haven't yet
<bambooli> sorry i just meant to write "because that is the problem with FAT" without question mark (it was a statement)
<bambooli> but my owner now, is not the same as in another computer, right?
<bambooli> then on the other computer i will not be able to open it
<Ben64> you can open it on anything
<joelmo> I have added the nigtly of vlc master ppa. But I cant seem to install the latest version, mine is stuck at v3.0 2016
<bambooli> Ben64, so NTFS or EXT4 ?
<joelmo> I am on 16.04
<Ben64> bambooli: whatever you want man
<bambooli> Ben64, what do you do?
<bambooli> (i assume you know better than me)
<Ben64> doesn't matter what i do
<bambooli> Ben64, how does a "good ubuntu user" save files on externalusbdisk?
<bambooli> one who is not a beginner like me
<Ben64> depends on their needs
<bambooli> Ben64, simply to have a good reliable backup
<Ben64> backup i'd use ext4
<bambooli> and then adjust the permissions
<bambooli> so that anyone can access those files
<Ben64> the default permissions let everyone read
<steaminstall> Hey guys! My installed steam won't start - "ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt". [2017-05-04 22:48:42] Startup - updater built Jun 16 2014 11:16:02 Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<bambooli> now i am confused between chown and chmod
<steaminstall> What can i do?
<bambooli> Ben64, i don't want to contradict you but i don't think the default permissions let everyone read (i remember last time i did it with EXT4 everything seemed fine UNTIL i tried to open the files from another computer)
<bambooli> i could not open them
<Ben64> default for files is 644, default for directories is 755
<bambooli> but even the files that were not in a directory i could not open
<bambooli> the whole disk was locked
<bambooli> that's why this time i was afraid to do EXT4 (even though it is much better as it does not give all those invalid filename errors that FAT gives)
<bambooli> much better IF AND ONLY IF i can access the files letter...
<bambooli> later i mean (not letter)
<zealsham_> how do you learn to use ssh
<zealsham_> i signed up for a job as a programmer but am forced to do sys admin stuff, how do i learn to set up and configure ssh to use for my private git server on ubuntu server
<onomatopiea> What's the best way to configure ubuntu script wise?
<onomatopiea> I want to configure: wake on lan, power options (sleep, etc)
<bambooli> Ben64, thanks for your help, sorry for mybeginnerness
<satanejo> hi, I have a problem with a radeon 4330 and with the modprobe modeset=1 it gets the right resolution and then it shut downs suddenly
<bambooli> instead of doing every time [sudo chown -R (user name) /dev/(device name) (ubuntu)] is it possible to set the external disk (EXT4) from the beginning to be accessible for all?
<bambooli> this is what i am trying to understand
<bambooli> maybe i can do the permission settings right from the beginning, and then there will be no permission problems later
<bambooli> without having to do chownchmod
<bambooli> am i on the right path?
<nacc> bambooli: chown -R on a dev node makes no sense
<nacc> bambooli: that's the kernel's view of a physical device
<nacc> bambooli: it's not mounted, so recursing is wrong
<nacc> bambooli: and all you're doing is changing the permissions on the devnode
<bambooli> nacc, thanks, how do you set the external drive (EXT4) so that later i will not get the permissions problem (on other computers)?
<bambooli> i mean so that i will be able to plug it in and averything will work right away
<nacc> bambooli: well, the permissions problems arise by how it is mounted on each computer
<nacc> bambooli: you can't prevent that
<bambooli> can you not tell the guy to just allow everybody?
<nacc> bambooli: i guess you could make everything world +rwx on the filesystem, but that is a hack and working around a broken model
<bambooli> what is the command to do that +rwx on the filesystem?
<bambooli> what do you mean broken model?
<nacc> bambooli: your mental model of how an external disk works seems broken
<axujen> hello, i keep trying to install the minimal cd image but i keep running into the error could not find any live images when trying to install the system
<axujen> any ideas?
<onomatopiea> It's looking all good now nacc :) Ubutu is all setup etc etc.. Some tweaking required but it's a good start
<bambooli> nacc, sorry i am a beginner (guess beginners should be put in jail)
<onomatopiea> What does it mean when my ubuntu 16.04  lock screen is blue with some rat image on it?
<Bashing-om> axujen: EFI system ? As minimal does not support out of the box .
<ChaiTRex> onomatopiea: Did you install Xubuntu?
<onomatopiea> ChaiTRex: Yes
<ChaiTRex> onomatopiea: Well, that changed the image.
<onomatopiea> ChaiTRex: It has never done this on my laptop.. Just this other machine
<onomatopiea> It's usualy that purple ish colour
<axujen> Bashing-om, im not really sure if its EFI
<axujen> it does boot it without any problems
<axujen> only at the install system step does it fail
<nacc> onomatopiea: sounds like you are using xfce
<onomatopiea> ok. I suspect when I was trying to get VNC working
<nacc> bambooli: if you put a filesystem on an external disk, and you want it to 'just work' everywhere, regardless of user, you need to do some permissions changing
<Bashing-om> axujen: Still, bed to know if EFI . maybe boot up as ccsm ?? - If it is a EFI system there are external means to install minimal .
<bambooli> nacc, yes that's what i want, will you help me please?
<bambooli> i want it to just work everywhere
<bambooli> without having to do stuff from terminal every time
<bambooli> i want to get done with it one time in the beginning and never again
<bambooli> so i have and EXT4 external usb disk, and then i must give some permissions command, but what exactly?
<bambooli> a user before said something about 644 everything
<bambooli> nacc, 644 the whole disk?
<nacc> bambooli: mount the ext4 disk and run `cd <mountpoint>; sudo chmod -R <permissions>`
<nacc> bambooli: do you understand what 644 gives you?
<bambooli> not sure
<bambooli> possibility to read everything?
<bambooli> do you mean mount it now?
<bambooli> not here with me now
<nacc> bambooli: yes, you need to change the actual filesystem
<nacc> bambooli: 644 means owner has read-write, group have read and others have read
<bambooli> let's do read-write for everybody
<bambooli> what is the command?
<nacc> bambooli: note that mount-level permissions are still applied, as are possible fstab rules
<bambooli> nacc, i dont know what that means
<auronandace> bambooli: can you trust every computer you will be plugging your drive into? if the answer is no then you don't want read-write access for everyone
<nacc> bambooli: the permissions on the mountpoint where you mount the disk each time matters, and fstab user= or group= options can change who can read/write a mounted disk
<callum_> Can someone help me with my sound?
<nacc> bambooli: again, I don't think you've really thought this through
<callum_> please <:)
<bambooli> i just want it to be as easy as it was before with windows
<bambooli> without going back to windows
<zealsham_> can i use putty on ubuntu or i must use Cl
<nacc> zealsham_: why do you need putty?
<satanejo> anyone knows something about radeon drivers?
<nacc> zealsham_: putty is available in ubuntu
<bambooli> nacc, why did this permissions problem not exist in windows?
<nacc> bambooli: because you weren't using ext4 then?
<nacc> bambooli: and windows permissions are totally different than linux?
<zealsham_> nacc: putty seems to make ssh easier
<bambooli> nacc, windows is more easy, that's why it dominates
<nacc> !ot | bambooli
<ubottu> bambooli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> bambooli: not really topical, you are free to use windows
<nacc> zealsham_: as you wish, putty is available in ubuntu, but ssh is pretty easy to use :) (ssh user@host)
<zealsham_> nacc: someone suggested learning ssh from man pages
<bambooli> nacc, i dont want to use windows, i want open source to win, don't you want that too?
<nacc> bambooli: as i said, you are offtopic
<nacc> bambooli: please read the faq from ubottu and respect the channel guidelines please
<nacc> zealsham_: i mean, if you're using putty, imo, you're probably not doing anything too fancy with ssh :)
<nacc> zealsham_: but that might be my disdain for GUIs :)
<zealsham_> i actually love using the commandline,  but am new to ssh,. signed up for a programmer job , but am asked to do sys admin stuff as well
<bambooli> ok i will just go and do some practice with these horrible filepermissions...
<nacc> zealsham_: i don't know what options you used with putty, etc. But you can just `ssh <user>@<host>`
<bambooli> thanks everybody
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: When you have some free time, ssh (the command-line tool) is pretty nice.
<zealsham_> nacc: am actually asking about how to set ssh up
<nacc> zealsham_: ssh client or ssh sever?
<nacc> *server
<zealsham_> nacc: i dont really know the difference between those two. i just want to have acess to a remote machine hosting a server
<nacc> zealsham_: is the remote server running linux?
<zealsham_> nacc: yes, ubuntu
<nacc> zealsham_: `sudo apt install openssh-server`
<nacc> zealsham_: on the server
<nacc> zealsham_: it's probably installed by default, if it's a normal server install
<nacc> zealsham_: and then on your ubuntu client, `sudo apt install openssh-client`
<nacc> zealsham_: then on your client, `ssh <username on remote server@<remote server hostname>`
<zealsham_> nacc: thanks i think that will go a long way
<texla> Is it possible to install a printer server on 2 Ubuntu-16.04.2 if one unit is hardwired and the other is wifi. The units utilize a Sagen Router.
<tekisui> hola
<tekisui> uefi boot is good for linux ?
<nacc> tekisui: that question doesn't really make sense
<tekisui> in bios
<tekisui> there is legacy suport or uefi
<tekisui> solly am used to dos 6.22
<nacc> tekisui: are you asking if ubuntu can boot under uefi?
<tekisui> with norton commander
<tekisui> da
<tekisui> well it works so it seems
<tekisui> but have 2 extra errors
<nacc> tekisui: yes, of course it works
<tekisui> i red something of efi
<tekisui> legacy better ?
<tekisui> i should format windows -_-
<tekisui> skimmy programm
<nacc> tekisui: 'better' doesn't make sense -- you either boot in uefi or legacy mode
<tekisui> it doesn matter ?
<nacc> tekisui: if you installed windows in uefi mode, you must install and boot ubuntu in the same
<tekisui> ahh ok
<tekisui> merci :)
<__raven__> hi
<__raven__> any chance to get an old video card called "optibase mpeg9500 bpc1907A" ready for capturing video?
<xiusfist> why does my computer say something about clean blocks when starting up? is that some sort of file system integrity check or something?
<pavlos> xiusfist: yes, it does a file system check (fsck)
<xiusfist> pavlos: isnt that bad to run that at each startup? won't that cause wear on the hard drive?
<tomreyn> __raven__: not very likely. but it's not possible to tell for sure unless you know the pci id
<babahulk> hi all
<tomreyn> + hardware version, if there are multiple
<babahulk> Having an issue with my install being unstable.  Running 16.04, ran boot repair and it says boot far from start of drive so may be missed and recommends a boot paritition
<babahulk> but it doesnt give me a pastebin just paste2.org
<pavlos> xiusfist: no, it is good to have the fs checked to make sure there are no issues. See 'man fsck'
<_john> I am trying investigate why ubuntu 17.04 mate froze at a low level
<_john> urb mouse froze ps2 serial keyboard froze video froze
<compdoc> babahulk, it ran fine before?
<_john> I unplugged the usb and plugged it back in to see if the motherboard and usb service in linux is starting usb powering usb but nothing no light on usb mouse
<babahulk> it was good until yesterday
<babahulk> I changed partitions a while ago
<babahulk> then I rebooted yesterday finally
<compdoc> hmm
<babahulk> and couldnt boot
<babahulk> had to change bios again and got in
<babahulk> but want to backup
<compdoc> well, first thing to check is the drive's SMART
<babahulk> and check if theres issues
<compdoc> boot the ubuntu desktop dvd
<babahulk> Is there a way to change permission of an external hard drive so I can backup there first?
<dannyLopez> Hi.
<Jordan_U> babahulk: What filesystem is used on the external? How did you mount the partition on the external drive?
<ooo>  /join #luajit
<_john> where do I start doing stability testing. I don't want to heat up all 4 cores in my i7
<ooo> lol
<_john> I doubt it is a hardware issue
<babahulk> @Jordan_U It says HFS+
<babahulk> and I have no idea what it means
<Jordan_U> babahulk: That is Apple's filesystem for OSX. You cannot write to in from GNU/Linux unless you remove journaling support from the filesystem (which is something I think you need OSX to do, but I'm not certain of that).
<babahulk> ah that woud make sense
<babahulk> I guess I have to figure out what to do with it
<dStruct> babahulk: I was just about to say what Jordan_U said, so yes it's an Apple OSX f/s
<_john> you can't boot with journaling disabled on osx unless you did it from terminal in osx
<_john> so no
<dStruct> babahulk: I just popped into this conversation, what are you trying to do?
<dStruct> babahulk: if you don't care about whatever data is already on the external disk, you can just wipe it and format it however you like?
<babahulk> I would like to keep the data and put he backup there with it
<Jordan_U> babahulk: What problems are you having specifically? Unless you have had problems with completely failing to boot then you can ignore boot repair's warning as it is not causing whatever problems you're having. Most computers do not need a separate /boot/ partition.
<babahulk> I guess I wanted to make sure I won't have any issues in the future and just wanted to create a backup in case I screw something up in the future
<babahulk> And since I got the error message I thought I had to do something to fix it
<_john> I read online that you can disable journaling for external HFS+ volumes
<dStruct> babahulk: if the HFS+ is partitioned to consume the entire disk you won't be able to do that, you could (if you had access to a Mac) backup the external somewhere, re-partition the disk smaller, and put the existing data back on it if you really wanted to
<babahulk> tthat sounds like a good plan dstruc
<babahulk> thank you
<dStruct> babahulk: any time :D
<onomatopiea> I'm using ubuntu 16.04 and unity. Is there an easy way to get a remote session (VNC?) onto the box remotely?
<onomatopiea> I want ot be able to see what I see through the HDMI out on a remote machine as well
<dStruct> onomatopiea: there are lots of ways, if you're trying to connect into said machine you can simply turn on the built in vnc server, or you can use something like remina to connect out
<onomatopiea> dStruct: I've been trying vncserver
<_john> another tip for mac users if you have an empty or new external drive you should format from osx and setup time machine now not later
<_john> or you will not be using time machine at all
<onomatopiea> But it's not been working as expected tbh. I've had different desktop/environments each time
<dStruct> onomatopiea: it should be built into unity, you just have to use I think it's unity tweak tool or dconf to turn it on and set the settings
<dStruct> onomatopiea: it's referred to as "Desktop Sharing" afaik
<onomatopiea> dStruct: I'll see how that goes thanks! I'll see if I can set it via ssh
<dStruct> onomatopiea: I'm not sure how you could set it up via SSH, I'm sure it could be done.  you're configuring a remote machine so you can connect into VNC?
<_john> I had difficulty with vnc in ubuntu 16.04 with unity not knowing what settings to use
<_john> its more than just hit go
<dStruct> _john: I have the default desktop sharing turn on and use it from various other linux distros, mainly using Remina and it works great even over wifi
<gslight> did you guys have an explanation?  http://screencloud.net/v/E8bsh
<s4t0r1> URL Found: Screenshot at 15:46:25 | ScreenCloud
<gslight> pm/notice me or call or text me
<onomatopiea> dStruct: Yes. I have a laptop that has a smashed keybord. The plan is to tuck it away..
<gslight> i'm not busy
<nacc> !spam | gsilvapt
<ubottu> gsilvapt: Please don't spam
<onomatopiea> dStruct: I have hdmi out hooked up t the tv, but to be able to VNC onto it would help too
<nacc> gsilvapt: sorry, they left!
<gsilvapt> I was spamming? What?
<_john> I was trying to tell someone over the phone how to config a vnc connection and I had no idea
<_john> I had ip and port the rest was over my head
<nacc> gsilvapt: sorry, you weren't, gslight was
<dStruct> onomatopiea: oh I found it, the icon is under the launcher called Desktop Sharing which is the normal way to set it up, and dconf editor has extra options if you need them, where and how it works on the backend you'll have to google
<nacc> gsilvapt: and i hit <tab><enter> too quickly
<_john> the client was not on ubuntu so
<gsilvapt> Ah, I see. No problem!
<roothorick> I'm at a loss on how to troubleshoot this. gnome-shell crashes when certain games are launched, but only sometimes, and I can't for the life of me see a pattern
<dStruct> onomatopiea: fwiw, a keyboard for a laptop is usually very cheap and easy to replace, you might consider that as another option, or plug in an external usb keyboard temporarily just to set up vnc
<roothorick> in the journal it looks like it fails to create a buffer or the buffer is corrupt?
<onomatopiea> dStruct: Sure, but I also want it scrupted
<_john> what can cause a 4790K to feeze all I/O? I am booting ubuntu 17.04 in UEFI everything works great only one freeze ever and it was totally frozen
<dStruct> onomatopiea: if you enable desktop sharing via unity it will automatically start with each boot
<_john> I think an interrupt or halt
<onomatopiea> dStruct: I want the entire (or as much as possible) of the install to be scripted
<dStruct> _john: I have a 17.04 machine as well, love it so far, no issues
<_john> but I don't think there are a lot of things that have full control over all hardware to behave like IRQ DMA from 1990
<dStruct> onomatopiea: what install?
<_john> yeah it is the best linux distro ever
<onomatopiea> The install of the laptop
<_john> full hardware support
<_john> working package manager
<dStruct> onomatopiea: ahh so you don't even have Ubuntu on the lappy yet?
<onomatopiea> dStruct: I do :) But I like to make it easy to flatten it
<_john> I have been in and out of linux for many years but I always ran into problems where I had to build packages or test packages, add repos, fix grub, fix broken kernel updates etc..
<_john> it was never as easy as windows install and driver install with windows in the 1990's
<dStruct> onomatopiea: honestly it can be done, the Openstack guys have full blown head-less installs etc, but if you have a working display, I would just connect a regular usb keyboard and/or mouse to it and install normally, it's way easier
<_john> I tried red hat but it was so different from a lot of stuff based on debian
<scar> does anyone know how i could make an LDAP user an "Administrator" on local ubuntu 16.04 workstation?  i got LDAP auth setup following LDAPClientAuthentication document, but when i open the Users and Passwords applet on the workstation, it won't let me change the role from Standard to Administrator, even if i unlock the applet using the local admin account that was created during install... (the
<scar> weird thing is that my LDAP account is shown as an administrator, maybe because i am part of LDAP "admin" group)
<onomatopiea> dStruct: Easier sure, but I get to learn a bit more like this
<onomatopiea> dStruct: I'm a windows dev so doing some basic linux work is fun
<dStruct> onomatopiea: well in that case you may want to go look at how Openstack deploys their machines, they use netboot TFTP and images for the most part, not that Openstack would apply to what you're trying to do
<kython> hi
<onomatopiea> dStruct: ha this is interesting. I opened vnc on my lappy.. And I just keep getting the window in window in window effect
<onomatopiea> Of my laptop, not the remote laptop :x
<onomatopiea> I don't get it.
<dStruct> onomatopiea: you vnc'd to yourself :D
<onomatopiea> No I didn't though..
<onomatopiea> Because I am literally typing in the correct address here
<onomatopiea> wtf?
<dannyLopez> I compile the client, but not work and show this https://pastebin.com/wViniAX2
<dannyLopez> Any idea what happen this?
<implite> Does anyone here know of a music player for ubuntu that i can use visual plugins with like I could with winamp and milkdrop
<implite> ?
<implite> does xmbc or something have this ability?
<dStruct> dannyLopez: I don't even know what nextcloud is, but on the very last line did you see the part about "abstractcredentials.cpp:43 Error: User is empty!"
<zhanx> i use winamp with wine
<implite> i do also
<implite> but i was wondering if there is a native software i could use
<implite> linux
<zhanx> not that i am aware of, but someone else might chime in
<dannyLopez> dStruct: Dropbox alternative, but I configure all. :(
<onomatopiea> Oh I give up. Maybe windows + RDP is just better
<compdoc> tried x2go?
<implite> I never had any issues using vnc
<implite> just saying
<implite> ...
<vlt> onomatopiea: I'm using vnc for years now. No problems. What have you tried to accomplish?
<latino31> where is include/configh in ubuntu?
<implite> teamveiwer also works but i use vnc when ever i can
<latino31> where is include/config.h in ubuntu?
<onomatopiea> vlt: Basically, I want to be able to boot my ubuntu machine up and then access it via vnc
<onomatopiea> vlt: I have tried to use desktop sharing (so connected via ssh -Y, vino-preferences, then running the vino-server.. Which is now causing me to just view the desktop from the local not remote machine)
<implite> from inside your network?
<vlt> onomatopiea: Doing this since 2006. At least. What have you tried so far?
<implite> or outside?
<onomatopiea> Inside my network
<onomatopiea> I have this laptop, and the laptop in the other room which I am trying to connect to
<vlt> onomatopiea: Have you tried vnc4server?
<onomatopiea> hm I think I did, I forget what I tried earlier
<onomatopiea> Will that just show me what is on the HDMI output?
<vlt> onomatopiea: No, that will run a vncserver session you can configure in ~/.vnc/xsartup (or similar) and connect to.
<vlt> onomatopiea: If you really want to connect to what is on an actual X server, use x11vnc.
<Guy1524> hey guys, im trying to play gta V through wine but I have keyboard issue.  I have heard using an xbox controller solves the issue, but I do not have one, is there a way to map keyboard bindings to a fake xbox controller for this purpose?
<implite> if your good at python you can make your own script to do this with vnc also ;)
<vlt> onomatopiea: But in most cases (and if you have more than one user, of course) you want vncserver.
<onomatopiea> Nope, just one user
<onomatopiea> It's a media/kodi machine mostly
<onomatopiea> I just want to be able to connect to it remotely ithout having to the use the TV, sometimes
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: That sounds unlikely to be helpful. Try asking about your keyboard problem in #winehq, after you check the wine appdb entry for GTA V to see if a workaround for this issue is given there.
<implite> having a networked tv tuner card is also nice so you can watch tv around the house
<vlt> onomatopiea: Then I'd recommend vncserver.
<Guy1524> Jordan_U: I have tried both of those options
<Guy1524> I have been waiting for a fix from the winedb page for a month now
<Guy1524> and I have tried to debug it myself
<Guy1524> but steamapi64.dll blocks debugging
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: Are you using the latest version of wine from here: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu ?
<Guy1524> yes
<Guy1524> I am using wine staging 2.7
<Guy1524> this is an issue that affects everybody
<Guy1524> I have seen somebody who was able to play the game with no problems using an xbox controller however
<onomatopiea> vlt: Losing my mind here. Will give it a go tomorrow!
<vlt> onomatopiea: Good luck!
<onomatopiea> It is WAY past my bedtime anyways.
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: Are you sure that they were using wine rather than a VM with GPU passthrough?
<Guy1524> 100% sure
<Guy1524> I am able to get GTA V running myself through wine
<Guy1524> just w/ the keyboard issue
<Guy1524> https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42330
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 42330 in -unknown "Grand Theft Auto V (Steam): black screen, only audio" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<CarlFK> where is a ubuntu version of:   http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/stretch_di_rc3/amd64/iso-cd/debian-stretch-DI-rc3-amd64-netinst.iso
<CarlFK> really I want an iso that is about 700mb that has most of the .deb needed  for a -server install
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: I don't think there is any official iso matching those requirements. You can however use the mini.iso, it just will require an internet connection during installation to grab packages.
<CarlFK> 700 because that is what will fit on the 780g fs that you get when you dd this to a usb stick: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz
<Jordan_U> !minimal | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<CoderEurope> How do I add my freenode password to my HexChat Console ?
<bazhang> CoderEurope, try #hexchat
<Guy1524> if this raises any ideas, this text gets repeated constantly while running the game (GTAV): http://paste.ubuntu.com/24513913/
<Guy1524> do you think this has to do w/ the issue?
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: thanks - minimal is about what I am doing. sometimes the net connection isn't great so having most of the files local is handy.
<bazhang> Guy1524, what does the appdb, and #winehq , the proper venue for this , say
<bazhang> CarlFK, do you have more than a single linux machine
<CarlFK> bazhang: umm. yes.
<bazhang> CarlFK, then you can use something like aptoncd, or apt-mirror for that
<CarlFK> bazhang: that's a little larger than a usb stick ;)
<bazhang> CarlFK, how teensy weensy are your usb sticks
<CarlFK> bazhang: I meant physically.  dragging a 2nd linux box around is cumbersome
<bazhang> CarlFK, thus the aptoncd
<JUSY> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbyGT7CwLB4
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: Where does http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/boot.img.gz fit into this picture? You say that's related to why you need a 700 MB image, but I don't understand why you're not just doing a normal Ubuntu server install from a USB.
<bazhang> JUSY, why post that here
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: I'm trying to mimic an existing procedure that uses debian
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: Why? What is your end goal?
<CarlFK> usb stick that sets up a dhcp/gateway box
<Guy1524> bazhang: nothing really
<Guy1524> we kind of all are waiting for a fix
<CarlFK> I think the easy way forward is to put  the u-server.iso on a 2nd usb stick.  the installer searches all local media, so.. meh, 2 usb sticks no big deal
<Guy1524> I would try to debug because i generally know how to program but steamapi64.dll is getting in my way
<bazhang> Guy1524, ---> /join #winehq , the proper place to ask about individual games
<Guy1524> k
#ubuntu 2017-05-05
<CarlFK> Jordan_U:   I need to be able to tweak the kernel= init= append= line to add in file=preseed.cfg and then put preseed.cfg on the same media.
<adek06> hello
<michelle> hola
<adek06> nice to meet you
<loelyhwains> test
<_john> just curious what are you testing?
<_john> unregistered nicks can speak you don't need /mode +v
<_john> if anyone is using IRC over ssh I would be interested to hear about it
<_john> or if anyone is running python scripts to enhance the overall IRC experience I would like to hear about that too
<_john> I used mirc scripting like 20 years ago but whatever language that was I don't think it is relevant now but I'm not sure
<kk4ewt> _john well most of it should sorta work in xchat and hexchat
<_john> what language is it exactly?
<_john> or what lib
<ryao> How do I enable core dumps on Ubuntu 16.04?
<ryao> I tried the standard ulimit and sysctl variables, but they didn't work. :/
<ryao> Nevermind. I made a mistake. It isn't crashing.
<pynki> its a mistake that it isn't crasheing? :o
<_john> maybe he does not need to dump if it is not crashing
<_john> he made a mistake thinking it was crashing?
<pynki> !info linux-crashdump | ryao
<ubottu> ryao: linux-crashdump (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel crashdump setup for the latest generic kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.20.22 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<pynki> ryao, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/kernel-crash-dump.html
<_john> has anyone noticed dpkg returns nothing for some of the bash commands? and sometimes I need to sudo dpkg to get correct information?
<_john> ubuntu 17.04
<_john> for dpkg -s
<_john> example sudo dpkg -s su
<_john> package not installed
<_john> example sudo dpkg -s sudo
<_john> Status: install ok installed
<ChaiTRex> _john: su is a command name, not a package name.
<ChaiTRex> _john: dpkg -s takes a package name.
<_john> I'm trying to learn how linux works at every level
<_john> how it boots how it does everything
<pynki> _john then do not focus on specific tools
<_john> yeah I noticed that red hat vs void vs debian are completely different
<_john> different folders different package manager different boot loader
<ryao> pynki: Thanks. IT turned out that the stochastic testing stuff I am using wasn't crashing, which is why it didn't work. I was confused.
<ryao> s/IT/It/
<ChaiTRex> _john: You might like more minimal distributions that have you set a lot of things up rather than having them preconfigured and set up like in Ubuntu.
<_john> so in theory learning linux would include learning all the bootloaders all the package managers or none
<pynki> buy a cheap board like a raspi or whatever and try to make your own kernel work on that. that will teach you some lessons :D like: how to compile a kernel, how to deploy it, how not get totally crazy, how to get totally crazy ans stuff like that
<_john> ChaiTRex that is a good point
<pynki> _john you might want to consider to not use a distribution at all
<ChaiTRex> _john: You also might like something like VirtualBox as a sandbox.
<_john> I think maybe less user friendly distros is what prevented me from going to %90 linux in my life
<pynki> _john, sure, but they are preventing from learning anything 90% of the time
<_john> now that I have a nice ubuntu hardware + software setup I am more inclined to play with it a lot
<satanejo> how can I get some help?
<_john> but I am getting some cheap small computers to do void install by hand
<ChaiTRex> satanejo: By asking questions. It might be a while before someone responds, since people won't answer if they don't know how to help.
<pynki> satanejo, just ask your question - if someone can help he might do it
<satanejo> pynki
<satanejo> I have asked before, so maybe nobody knows the answer
<satanejo>  I have a problem with a radeon 4330 and with the modprobe modeset=1 it gets the right resolution and then it shut downs suddenly
<_john> I definitely noticed that without the VM there is nothing stopping me from running hardware at %100 load
<_john> or doing bad firmware updates to hardware
<_john> lots of risky stuff
<smokeyj> Why in the name if GOD would the host.conf and hostname.conf change?
<satanejo> can't go futher of 1024x768 resolution
<satanejo> on ubuntu 17.04
<smokeyj> 30 mins I spent on that shit
<_john> but then in the VM you can't really experiment with what would be a real world scenario controlling hardware and memory
<pynki> _john, thats why i said: get cheap hardware you can happyly destroy :D
<pynki> smokeyj, wrong write permissions on the files?
<_john> oh yes I already thought of that
<_john> I have been shopping for two weeks
<_john> I don't like the odroid U4 because there are two different speeds of cores
<_john> so I see videos of people running all 8 cores but half of them finish tasks in much less time
<_john> so I would need to compile all my apps and figure out how to setup selecting cores
<pynki> _john. yes - but offtopic :P
<satanejo> I have tried everything but doesn't work, and on the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver my card is supported. I don't know what to do
<smokeyj> _john, I agree
<pynki> satanejo, you upgraded or did a fresh install of 17.04?
<pynki> satanejo, did it worked ever before?
<satanejo> is a fresh install pynky
<satanejo> yes, it worked before in other versions of ubuntu
<smokeyj> satanejo, I have around 5000USD of crap. You can always buy more
<satanejo> jajaja smokeyj, this crap is a MSI X600 notebook, but I don't have more
<satanejo> is like 5 years old
<smokeyj> Then dont
<satanejo> i need this stupid netbook to work somehow
<smokeyj> pynki, no premissions. Just stupid ass ubuntu
<smokeyj> satanejo, dont have logs my znc was down
<smokeyj> Whats the isue
<smokeyj> issue
<satanejo> I think the graphic card it doesn't work properly with radeon drivers, I tried the ppa of oibaf, but doesn't work. When it boots it gets to the login screen and then shuts down
<satanejo> the only way I can log in is with radeon.modeset=0 on the grub comandline option
<smokeyj> Try installing fedora just for a test
<satanejo> wich version?
<smokeyj> I run 25
<satanejo> do you have a Radeon card too?
 * satanejo is downloading fedora
<smokeyj> nvidia but the problem should be the same
<satanejo> hmm, let's try then
<smokeyj> Then fedora is a little lighter to. Thats nice. And systemd
<smokeyj> Had to install that on my ubuntu to not hassle with ip tables
<smokeyj> Can I ask an off topic question?
<smokeyj> Programming
<satanejo> I never used fedora before, let's give it a try.
<smokeyj> Lighter.
<smokeyj> Maybe a little harder
<smokeyj> Say I hav a function that I want to call 10 times. The int in this case will have a different number and thus a different output.
<smokeyj> Writing 10 If seems bad programming
<pynki>  an array and calling with the index as argument?
<pynki> passing the int as argument itself?
<smokeyj> Yes...
<pynki> pn me to discuss that. its really oftopic :F
<vimes> Hello! Any body know of a way to not open shutter after I take a picture with it? Just copy it to clipboard and that's it.
<pynki> vimes, -e
<pynki> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/shutter.1.html
<pynki> will not copy to clipboard but its a start. raed the manpage :D
<vimes> thank you pynki!
<vimes> pynki, do you know how I got it to be copied into the clipboard too? I've set the settings inn the app but the terminal commands don't seem to agree.
<pynki> vimes, sorry i do not know. would need to google too
<vimes> it seems impossible, weird. There is probably some other program that can copy a file I save of it though.
<pynki> vimes, you might want to just open the file with the destination program
<vimes> the destination programs are facebook@work and Slack chats though
<pynki> they cant be scripted?
<vimes> <- is not the admin of anything at all. but perhaps. I just thought there would be an easier way
<pynki> gnome screenshot perhaps
<pynki> vimes, scrot has a exec option to call programs on the saved image
<pynki> perhaps that could help
<vimes> hmm I'll look into it. but scrot made horrible images on my system, full of weird lines
<kirisaki> test
<arooni> is there a good news reader app so i can read the nytimes ( i have a digital subscription)
<kirisaki> exit
<satanejo> well smokeyj, fedora it doesn't run on livecd :(
<smokeyj> satanejo, fedora doesnt run on a live CD?
<satanejo> tired, thanks for the help. going to sleep
<smokeyj> Buy a new laptop
<satanejo> no smokeyj when is almost there it shuts down
<satanejo> my wish to be able to buy a new one :(
<smokeyj> Then the graphic is not the problem
<jamesd> keep windows or what ever OS you have on it now, and create a vm on it and put ubuntu on that
<smokeyj> If you see shit in the screen
<satanejo> I can run ubuntu on 1024 resolution with radeon.modeset=0
<smokeyj> that could be a separate issue
<satanejo> if I choose vga=868 which is native on this laptop does the same thing, a moments of login screen and zap, shuts off
<pynki> arooni, a web browser?
<FuZi0N> when i run a script in bash and it asks me to choose a username is there any way to automatically enter the username when i run the script? for example: fuzi0n > ./script ?
<jamesd> FuZi0N: try   echo  "blah"  |  ./script
<jamesd> if that is the only input... if it wan'ts a passwd too.. you may need to use a tool like expect to do it.
<pynki> FuZi0N, is it your own scripts?
<FuZi0N> it worked!
<FuZi0N> thanks :)
<FuZi0N> nope its not pynki
<DoUcH3LoRd69> If I have a problem with amdgpu-pro, would it be acceptable to ask for advice here?
<Sparrow_> As long as you didnt add a ppa to try and get to work already somone will know a fix
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Ok, I haven't added any ppa's.
<Sparrow_> difine your question the best you can
<kirisaki> gas
<kirisaki> oi
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Ok. So I installed amdgpu-pro after extracting the download file, and the installer ran to completion. I rebooted, but the graphics card is still not getting the performance and using "sudo lshw -C video" in the terminal, it tells me that amdgpu is being used, not amdgpu-pro.
<kirisaki> morning
<Sparrow_> Ok, so you did go outside repos
<FuZi0N> hmmm
<DoUcH3LoRd69> I downloaded the driver from AMD's website.
<FuZi0N> jamesd: so the cmd works when i type it in terminal but not when i try to make it a service
<FuZi0N> [Service]
<FuZi0N> ExecStart=echo "qazero" | /usr/local/bin/glances -w --password --username -B 127.0.0.1
<FuZi0N> any ideas?
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Should I not have done that?
<FuZi0N> Failed to start glances.service: Unit glances.service is not loaded properly: Invalid argument.
<Sparrow_> People just need to know what you have done so far
<Sparrow_> Far too often people mess up their systems just wanting the very latest driver when they didnt have a problem to begin with
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Ok. I installed version 17.10-414273 and I am running on ubuntu 16.04
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Would you recommend uninstalling and reinstalling from the repos?
<Sparrow_> Im not the person to help you untangle that.  Good luck.
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Ok, thank you.
<jamesd> FuZi0N: what does that command do.. i can't find any manpage for glance that takes those options via google
<FuZi0N> it starts glances server
<FuZi0N> but before it starts it takes username as input
<pynki> FuZi0N, you tried: --os--username?
<FuZi0N> it won't work
<FuZi0N> i need to | it in
<FuZi0N> because it prompts you after running glances
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: That can be done with the normal Ubuntu server image.
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: url?
<pynki> FuZi0N, are we talking about this piece of sowftware? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/glance.1.html
<Sparrow_> DoUcH3LoRd69, try reading this  https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=229229#p1211876
<jamesd> FuZi0N: check its documentation most tools allow you to store user name in a dot file so you don't have to re-enter the details.
<FuZi0N> nope
<FuZi0N> http://glances.readthedocs.io/en/latest/quickstart.html?highlight=listen
<Sparrow_> Is your card in that list
<DoUcH3LoRd69> Thanks! My card is on the list.
<Sparrow_> cool
<belem1994> alguém do brasil?
<CarlFK> zcat boot.img.gz | sudo dcfldd of=/dev/sdc    puts the image on a usb drive.  good.  it boots.  good.  but the partition table is .. scary?   fdisk -l  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24514689/
<belem1994> i dont think so, hey people good evening
<DoUcH3LoRd69> I will give this a try.
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs02.html
<Sparrow_> Let me know how that works out
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: I mean url of the normal Ubuntu server image
<jamesd> http://glances.readthedocs.io/en/latest/config.html    FuZi0N   ... and with that i'm off to bed.. lots of bit buckets to empty tomorrow
<FuZi0N> i read that
<FuZi0N> but didnt help
<scythefwd> good evening folks.. relatively new to linux.. got a few questions
<scythefwd> 1. anyone actually able to stream from amazon prime or vudu?
<Sparrow_> I just do hulu and netflix, sorry
<scythefwd> yeah. I already got those running lol..
<scythefwd> been since about suse 9 since I used linux.. glad to see the hw support has come so far
<xangua> scythefwd: what does Amazon prime use? HTML5, MS Silverlight?
<FuZi0N> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32968506/how-to-pipe-output-to-a-file-when-running-as-a-systemd-service
<scythefwd> thing its silverligt
<FuZi0N> this ended up working ;)
<scythefwd> good point on the silverlight.. I'll go google it.. Theres an foss re-implimentation right?
<Jordan_U> CarlFK: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server Use Startup Disk Creator, then add the preseed file and change the grub.cfg.
<CarlFK> Jordan_U: that gets me this, right? http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ubuntu-16.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<pynki> CarlFK, that the right image
<pynki> for a sevrer install
<CarlFK> pretty sure the .iso is a read only fs, so I can't modify the boot parameters or add the preseed file
<pynki> CarlFK, that why he recommended usb creator to get it on an usb stick
<pynki> Startup disk creator to be exact
<Sparrow_> usb image writer
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/usb-imagewriter "A GUI tool to write .img files like produced by the ubuntu-mobile team for UME to USB Keys"    gui no good.  I'm scripting all this.
<sam_wong> Hi, why didn't the command "lshal" work in ubuntu 17.04?
<scythefwd> well, got my amazon instant video sorted.. needed the hal package
<selsper> can you search on terminal?
<selsper> I'm installing something, and I noticed something so I want to go back and check it
<Jordan_U> selsper: ctrl+shift+f or Search -> Find in gnome terminal.
<selsper_> found it ty
<selsper_> wondering if u can read this
<selsper_> Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915
<selsper> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware
<selsper> was dis, ty
<selsper_> or at least
<selsper_> im not sure
<yaboo> why is ubuntu 17.04 sooooooo broken
<yaboo> my wireless card does not work
<yaboo> laptop refuses to shutdown as network services hang forever sascupme with
<yaboo> should I roll back to 16.10
<selsper_> wats this
<selsper_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pynki> yaboo, if you roll back then to 16.04
<spider_x> Hello, when I logout, it logs me out to blank screens. I tried googling but don't understand what they want me to do ;D
<llama299> this channel goin' 1995??
<spider_x> What do you mean?
<llama299> we should go 1995 on this channel
<spider_x> Right after I fix my problem ;D
<pynki> spider_x, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<pynki> and is it just black? or a blinking cursor? a ubuntu logo? anything?
<pynki> can you type and it shows characters? or simple beutiful blackness?
<llama299> how does this group have 1780 people yet is so dead???
<spider_x> pynki: I got the LTS version 16 something, and it is black as in monitors to go to sleep mode, like they are not receiving a signal
<spider_x> but I can clearly hear the computer being awake
<llama299> whaaaa?
<yaboo> well 17.04 is broken massively
<llama299> seriously?
<spider_x> had the totally same issue in version 17
<spider_x> llama299: it is normal for IRC, lots of bots and such
<llama299> yeah but this is the most populated server.......at all
<spider_x> also pynki I am using lightdm, I tried switching to gdm3 but then it wouldn't let me boot into the computer, it would get stuck on the loading
<llama299> also, if you're having a problem installing Ubuntu the best solution is to not install it.
<llama299> you know Windows 10 is also free now right?
<spider_x> that's not a solution :D
<llama299> that's a great solution acually
<llama299> sorry *actually
<pynki> llama299, windows if never free if you look at it from the right angle
<pynki> if you walk far enough you will come to the border...
<llama299> neither is ubuntu, since they are asking for donations when you download it
<pynki> thats your free choice.
<llama299> same with windows 10, it's "free" but they do stuff like track you. it's all good :)
<pynki> anyways - win 10 is not "free" anymore
<llama299> the big difference is that windows will work out of the box and Ubuntu will not.
<spider_x> well, that's gnu/linux for you
<spider_x> pynki: I wonder if my issue could be due to a graphics driver?
<spider_x> I could try upgrading it to the latest version
<llama299> point of fact: there's no windows IRC channel where ppl are asking about blinking cursors or gdm3. :)
<spider_x> because it doesn't use those things?
<llama299> I own a MAC let's discuss that for a bit :P
<spider_x> I don't understand why are we discussing this on a very specific irc channel? This is clearly for people who need help with ubuntu
<llama299> anyways, Imma go to sleep. Have fun installing adobe flash so you can go to youtube guys :)
<spider_x> "Official Ubuntu Support Channel" not the place to tell people not to use ubuntu lol
<kostkon> spider_x, he was trolling
<roothorick> [xfgk
<spider_x> oh well, anyway I am now installing what seems to be a later driver v381
<spider_x> hopefuly that might fix the logout issue
<cristobal_> any update on the apu issues :)) ? got the latest mesa drivers and still some times stays black until reboot then the gui shows up:P
<spider_x>  hmm pynki updating my drivers from propriatery to open source did the job.
<spider_x> Logsout fine now.
<NetworkNoob> Hello
<NetworkNoob> Anyone know what this means: i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: NAK bailout.
<cristobal_> i got open mesa drivers propietary drivers are awfull
<NetworkNoob> My screen goes black for like 20 seconds every time I click anything to do with system settings
<NetworkNoob> ubuntu 16
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: when did this start to happen? system up to date?
<NetworkNoob> Brand new installation of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<NetworkNoob> I wrote more details here:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/911666/screen-goes-black-only-when-clicking-system-settings-comes-back-on-after-10-to
<NetworkNoob> I don't even really know where to start for troubleshooting.
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: ok lets have a look at your graphics drivers first
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: sudo lshw -C video
<NetworkNoob> thank you so much. 1 sec
<NetworkNoob> *-display
<NetworkNoob>        description: VGA compatible controller
<NetworkNoob>        product: Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<NetworkNoob>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<NetworkNoob>        physical id: 2
<NetworkNoob>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<NetworkNoob> oops
<NetworkNoob> i got muted. forgot to use partbin.
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: what does driver= say?
<NetworkNoob> Ok, here is the graphics driver
<NetworkNoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24515153/
<NetworkNoob> driver=i915
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: you dont have hybrid card right? combined with nvidia or something?
<NetworkNoob> I don't think so.
<NetworkNoob> http://www.lenovo.com/psref/pdf/withdraw/M82.pdf
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: ok good, doublecheck lsb_release -a if your up to date to .2
<NetworkNoob> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.02 LTS
<NetworkNoob> sorry
<NetworkNoob> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<NetworkNoob> thats the one
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: also good
<kostkon> NetworkNoob, uname -r ?
<NetworkNoob> 4.8.0-51-generic
<kostkon> NetworkNoob, ok
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: lenovo thinkcentre m82 website shows nvidia & amd as optional, so i presume you only got intel graphics
<NetworkNoob> I bought this machine from someone off craigslist.  They didn;t really know any details about it, their company had it in a back room for a couple years. it was still in plastic, never booted before
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: can you check a tail -f /var/log/syslog and open system settings, if you get any usefull errors?
<NetworkNoob> ok
<NetworkNoob> one sec
<NetworkNoob> It went black for only about 3 seconds this time.  But when it came back the logs had this 3 times:
<NetworkNoob> kernel: [ 5211.645181] i2c i2c-1: sendbytes: NAK bailout.
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: holdon im checking
<NetworkNoob> Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: looks like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/712075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712075 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid" [High,Won't fix]
<NetworkNoob> hmm
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: just as a test, can you try to boot a previous kernel? and test creating a new user to see if you have it there?
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: lets findout if its a kernel or user thing
<NetworkNoob> Yea I would be open to anything.  Like I said, this is a brand new install, I have nothing of importance on here.
<NetworkNoob> So how do I do this?
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: (if) you have older kernel hold shift at boot to enter grub, and choose ubuntu(previous) version
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: for the user, just create a new user and login to it
<NetworkNoob> Hmm.. ok.  I downloaded the main LTS iso off of the ubuntu website and formatted and installed it from a USB stick
<NetworkNoob> will there be a previous kernel available on here if I hold shift?
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: that sounds all okay mate
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: not sure, can you check plz?
<NetworkNoob> Ok. I will reboot and hold shift
<NetworkNoob> BRB
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: depending in time, new kernels come out
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: wb
<NetworkNoob> Ok I shut down and rebooted, and held shift
<NetworkNoob> nothing happened, just booted to the login screen
<NetworkNoob> tried twice
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: should should be able to enter grub, try ESC perhaps? also test create another user
<lotuspsychje> *you
<NetworkNoob> ok.
<babo> hi
<lotuspsychje> babo: welcome, what can we do for you?.
<babo> who are you
<sara2010> any one help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | sara2010
<ubottu> sara2010: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<babo> what problem?
<sara2010> scanner not working in ubuntu
<babo> yes scanner...
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: wich brand and wich ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> babo: stop that please
<babo> don't use scanner
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: welcome back
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | babo
<ubottu> babo: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sara2010> hp scanjet 200
<sara2010> ubuntu 14.4
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: have you installed hplip-data ?
<babo> you need view TV
<sara2010> yes i have installed hp-lip
<sara2010> but not working
<NetworkNoob> lotus: I booted into grub, selected kernel 4.8.0-36 generic
<lotuspsychje> !ops | babo offtopic
<ubottu> babo offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<sara2010> babo view tv what is that
<babo> just use not scanner
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: thanks for testing mate
<babo> play game
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: ignore him
<babo> strife is very interesting
<sara2010> lotuspsychje . . okay.
<babo> steam game
<NetworkNoob> lotus:  i logged in, and then about 30 seconds later the screen went black, and when it came back it was just CLI
<NetworkNoob> no more GUi
<sara2010> lotuspsychje .. now i m trying to download ubuntu 17.04
<sidetracking> help pls
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: it should work on any ubuntu version
<sidetracking> how do i change editor to notepadqq
<sidetracking> i try update-alternatives --config editor
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: does your printer/scanner find your device?
<sidetracking> but all i see is 4 options none of them are notepadqq
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: i suggest creating a new bug mate, as the old ones expired and 16.04 still got this issue..
<babo> check connector
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: from terminal: ubuntu-bug yourpackage
<NetworkNoob> what do you mean "yourpackage"
<sara2010> lotuspsychje .. its find scanner
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: means you need to bug against the package that you think conflicts
<babo> you need install package 'simplescan'
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: what happens when you try to scan?
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: that other bug was package linux, as its probably kernel issue
<sara2010> lotuspsychje.. no scanner found
<babo> ' sudo apt install simple-scan
<sara2010> lotuspsychje . i have old scanner musteck 1200 cu plus  its working  with sane
<babo> ' sudo apt install simple-scan '
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: try to tell the whole story in the bug also
<sara2010> i have try it with simple scan its installed on ubuntu !
<NetworkNoob> where do i type the story
<babo> i think maybe your printer connection has problem
<lotuspsychje> NetworkNoob: after it transfers you to launchpad bug page
<NetworkNoob> ok.
<NetworkNoob> thanks for all the help lotus
<NetworkNoob> exit
<NetworkNoob> oops
<babo> 한국인이면 한글로 합시다
<babo> hey sara you fixed problem?
<babo> ?
<babo> shes' gone...
<sidetracking> is wine considered a windows virtual machine?
<sidetracking> virtual environment i mena
<sidetracking> mean
<Ben64> wine is a compatibility layer that translates windows calls into linux ones (really basically)
<sidetracking> thanks lad
<adek06> welcome
<cloudbud> what is the latest version of zookeeper for ubuntu 14
<cloudbud> ans stable as well
<nathan> Hello. Can someone tell me if ubuntu mate disable composition when running something on fullscreen like ubuntu lts does?
<nathan> Sorry for my english.
<adek06> try F11
<nathan> I searched on google but I didn't find anything conclusive
<nathan> I mean, I saw somewhere on the internet saying that unity automatically disables everything that can use gpu resources while rendering something on fullscreen.
<lotuspsychje> cloudbud: you already asked that yesterday
<nathan> But I don't know for sure if this behavior also happens on mate.
<adek06> sorry my English is poor
<xangua> nathan: that's a compiz thing I believe, any compositor should be able to do it
<nathan> xangua: hmm. I hope so. I would hate if I had to change to unity to have better fullscreen performance. :P
<sidetracking> watch me step on the scene
<sidetracking> they see the distro and they know who it be
<xangua> nathan: Ubuntu mate comes with compiz and Compton preinstalled, at least last time I tried
<nathan> xangua: and ubuntu lts also use these guys?
<xangua> nathan: use these guys?
<nathan> xangua: compiz and compton :D
<sidetracking> i cant believe winSCP isn't available for linux
<sidetracking> disregarding the name of course..
<xangua> I was thinking the same :-P
<sidetracking> its like the michael jordan of sftp remote sync tools
<thoti> hey
<thoti> Anyone know how to run ubuntu-sdk as root
<cloudbud> how can I update my apt-repository to install zookeeper 3.4.10 version now its installing zookeeper 3.4.5 version.Please help
<EriC^^> cloudbud: type "apt-cache policy zookeeper | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> and paste the link it gives you here
<cloudbud> EriC^^: its shwoing nothing
<cloudbud> taking too long to execute
<lotuspsychje> cloudbud: we already told you this yesterday
<lotuspsychje> !info zookeeper trusty | cloudbud
<ubottu> cloudbud: zookeeper (source: zookeeper): High-performance coordination service for distributed applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 106 kB, installed size 221 kB
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu 14.04 to bring back my memories from 2016. When I try to put the Bouncy Balls widget, and making it make a bouncing sound (.ogg format) while bounced, it just returns a corrupted sound. The right speaker never plays, while the left speaker returns a corrupted sound. I saw in the mixer the device "Built-in Audio Analog Stereo".
<nicericepudding> l
<steaminstall> hey guys! i just got my fresh xubuntu going and installed steam, yet i get this when i try to start it: "steam Running Steam on ubuntu 16.04 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0) libGL error: unable to load driver: radeonsi_dri.so libGL error: driver pointer missing libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri
<steaminstall> Is this lack of installed drivers?
<lotuspsychje> steaminstall: check sudo lshw -C video whats behind driver= ?
<lotuspsychje> !radeon | steaminstall
<ubottu> steaminstall: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<steaminstall> lotuspsychje: ye, ill be doing that as soon as i do the apt-get update routine, thanks
<hateball> steaminstall: does steam launch if you run it with: LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 steam
<steaminstall> ok i ran "sudo lshw -C video", this is the output: "*-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: cf        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm pciexpress msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom      
<steaminstall> hateball: yes, it runs, why tho?
<hateball> steaminstall: because client is broken, but if you update it now that it started, I think it should behave properly when launching normally
<steaminstall> hateball: im in the login screen after the initial update, should i close it and start it normally?
<hateball> steaminstall: try that and see if it works
<steaminstall> yep, works now, thanks! even with desktop launcher
<hateball> steaminstall: also if you intend to be gaming on AMD, I'd suggest using this (unsupported) PPA for improved performance https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<hateball> steaminstall: it's because the non-updated steam expects to use fglrx and isnt aware of the opensource driver actually working
<steaminstall> hateball: not only amd, the rx460. What are the best drivers for it and how do i make sure i run them?
<hateball> steaminstall: that PPA is probably your best bet afaik. I only use nvidia myself
<sukhi> Hi. I installed ubuntu 16.04. Its's behind http proxy. I can use FF with this network. But trying to connect apt-get and other tools via terminal is not working. I did export http_proxy=http://user:pass@ip:port  . for https,ftp. also tried to set them in /etc/profile and /etc/environment. BUt apt-get is not able to connect. This problem was not there in 14.04
<hateball> steaminstall: you may want to check out #steamlug or #gamingonlinux for more gaming specific help
<steaminstall> hateball: thanks, but where do i put this PPA and what is it for?
<sukhi> thank you
<Kolus> Real quick question, but what chan is best to report a problem with the latest release of Ubuntu as a possible bug.  I dont have a lot of experience with Ubuntu or with this server and any help would be appreciated.
<ducasse> !bug | Kolus
<ubottu> Kolus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Kolus> ubottu, thanks, but I'm kinda not sure how to determine which package.  I've look at similar reports from older versions and it seems to be reoccurring in this distro.
<ubottu> Kolus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !details | Kolus
<ubottu> Kolus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<justxux> Does anyone of you know, how to change mouse button controls,for example assign "ALT+TAB" to one of my side button from my mouse
<steaminstall> lotuspsychje: what drivers are best for new amd cards(rx4xx)? open or closed?
<Kolus> lotuspsychje, I start Blender, a 3d graphics app, while using the interface the screen jumps, prior windows bleed through for a moment, and cursor positions jump.  It seems to be related to graphics refresh
<justxux> steaminstall, I think you can use tests from Phoronix site : http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=category&item=Graphics+Cards
<steaminstall> justxux: thanks
<justxux> steaminstall, you're welcome
 * Kolus wonders if I provided enough information
<Kolus> I love Ubuntu, but its a learning curve for sure
<morten> Well, imagine you had never used windows before, imagine that learning curve
<justxux> Yeah Kolus ,it's like finding a generic car,that you can fine tune to your liking and needs,but it takes time and understanding,totally worth it
<morten> after some months ubuntu is more easy and logical than windows
<morten> windows is a huge behemoth
 * Kolus nods
<Kolus> Windows just got too bloated and over the years they've taken away too much control from the user, I used to love the command line power, now it's non existent
<kunji> Since we're doing car analogies, Windows is like a Maybach or Hummer, etc.... Ubuntu is like a Honda Civic, and some of the other distros, such as Gentoo and Arch are more like kit cars.
<justxux> I would say that open source ecosystem and most of the time linux-based OS'es are as logic as you make them :)
<kunji> Kolus: Hmm, with power shell I thought that they brought a lot of cmd power back to windows, and also the linux subsystem now.
<hateball> steaminstall: the instructions are on the webpage. If you are unsure how to use it, then I suggest you dont :)
<Kolus> well, here is a question, is Ubuntu the best distro to do graphics work on?  Or does it really matter?  I know there are other flavors better suited for server security and deployment
<steaminstall> hateball: ye, im alrdy being babysitted in gamingonlinux, thanks for linking me :)
<hateball> steaminstall: if you are on 16.04 you may also use !hwe to get updated kernel/drivers
<steaminstall> hateball: k, thanks!
<justxux> There is also a site with great tips : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/
<onomatopiea> If I want to authenticate multiple machines with the same users, how does this work in the linux world? OpenLDAP?
<onomatopiea> In Windows it'd involve setting up an AD server
<hateball> onomatopiea: openldap is one way yes
<onomatopiea> Thanks. I'll see if I can dig out an old box to install it on
<hateball> onomatopiea: there's many more layers of headache depending on if you want to share things using SAMBA and what not as well
<justxux> Kolus, I don't think there is a major difference,but most app developers test their software on LTS Ubuntu
<onomatopiea> hateball: I do want to share via samba..
<onomatopiea> hateball: It's just me playing for the sake of learning some linux ops, mostly.
<Kolus> justxux I appreciate that, thank you
<hateball> onomatopiea: well, being able to google is your best bet here I think. might be some more or less complete guides for setting this up
<kunji> onomatopiea: The Arch guide is probably useful: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba/Active_Directory_domain_controller  openldap is part of it
<onomatopiea> Thnks :)
<Kolus> thanks for the info everyone have a great one
<kunji> And the Ubuntu guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-dc.html
<justxux> Kolus, I think you could run Blender using terminal then see any abnormalities
<maffh> Does anyone know a tool that can measure the total read/write usage of a particular process/command and when the process is done it writes it to a file?
<kunji> onomatopiea: Note that I don't think that a linux domain controller can serve windows clients... if my memory is correct and things haven't changed.
<kunji> maffh: Maybe pidstat with the -d option: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2014/11/pidstat-examples/
<kunji> maffh: Ah, my bad, totals
<justxux> maffh, You can use "iotop" package or use this : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/86875/determining-specific-file-responsible-for-high-i-o
<linoge> Quick question, if I install ubuntu on sdb, letting Windows 7 take sda, will GRUB be able to load Windows? It seems like in the installation process GRUB was installed on sda.
<Ben64> yes
<maffh> justxux: How do you write it to a file when it's done?
<linoge> cool, I just guided a friend on installing ubuntu for the first time and he seems to be unable to boot from Windows x).
<linoge> so kind of troubleshooting what might have gone wrong
<kunji> maffh: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18840/measuring-disk-i-o-usage-of-a-program  you can use time (/usr/bin/time not the shell builtin time).
<linoge> he should be issuing a grub-mkconfig by now
<jhonnyBeGood> hi guys
<jhonnyBeGood> I have a shell script and it hangs in some point....  I used gdb to try to debug and I got this
<justxux> Hmm
<justxux> Maybe through pipe
<jhonnyBeGood> 0x00007f2bb615d4ca in __GI___waitpid (pid=-1, stat_loc=0x7ffe42997860, options=0) at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/waitpid.c:29
<jhonnyBeGood> 29	../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/waitpid.c: No such file or directory.
<justxux> not an expert in this
<jhonnyBeGood> in my shell script it forks a new process ... it seems that the parent process still waiting forever ...
<justxux> maffh, https://askubuntu.com/questions/420981/how-do-i-save-terminal-output-to-a-file/420983
<justxux> maffh, https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-save-ouput-of-linux-unix-command-to-file/
<maffh> justxux, but this does not check whether the process is killed. This means that I have to write a script that write the iotop to a file and checks every x seconds if the proces it gone.
<maffh> kunji, Thx, I will take a look at that tool
<justxux> maffh, Sorry I never did this sorts of things but maybe this will give you the answer : http://www.comp.leeds.ac.uk/jj/linux/cli2.html#Some of the main CLI "filters"
<maffh> justxux, Thx for the tips:)
<justxux> maffh, If this heped you I'm glad
<asdf-> apt upgrade prompted me to upgrade: login, passwd & uidmap... where can I find documentation on why these need to be updated?
<Flannel> asdf-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/login  and then click "Ubuntu Changelog" on the right (and you can use the search bar at the top to get to the other packages)
<asdf-> Flannel, thank you
<asdf-> Flannel, i just learned about "apt changelog <package>"
<asdf-> Flannel, so your suggestion but at the command line
<Flannel> asdf-: Yeah, there's other ways to get the changelogs.  Synaptic will show you them too.
<gagalicious> tried to network boot install pxe ubuntu 14.04 but i cant seem to use "d-i" command in kickstart or the raid failed
<gagalicious> can anyone know why d-i is not recognized?
<gagalicious> ubuntu 14.04
<slacko_6094> hello 2 everybody here
<EriC^^> hey
<slacko_6094> can somebody help me with my Sony VAIO Notebook, have problem with Memory Stick PRO Duo - Cardreader?
<alif_bae> question
<slacko_6094> it does not work, but the light is on
<alif_bae> has anyone managed to get 16.04 running without significant problems on the dell 7000 series?
<gagalicious> d-i is totally not detected in kickstart ubuntu 14.04 pxe installation. i want raid and it's not working. can someone help?
<slacko_6094> no one?
<slacko_6094> cya folks.....
<gedas> Hello. How to run command after rsync ???
<alif_bae> stackoverflow bruh
<vlt> gedas: ;
<guest> gedas: you want to run the command locally or on the remote?
<fishcooker> if im on 14.04 with mongodb-server version a.b.c how to know 16.04 using which mongodb server version?
<cholby> what is https://bryanostergaard.com
<guest> fishcooker: according to this, it's 1:2.6.10-0ubuntu1 if that helps http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/mongodb-server
<fishcooker> noted Guest... mybad
<fishcooker> thanks
<fishcooker> let's say i have ubuntu server with many installed package how to revert back to initial state without rebuild or reinstall the built-in package?
<guest> There is no simple way to do that
<guest> you would have to try to downgrade all the packages
<guest> almost certainly the easiest way is to back up data, and reinstall
<guest> what are you doing overall?
<_ben_lowery|afk> Anyone else having issues with ppa.launchpad.net today? I'm getting slightly above dialup speeds consistently
<guest> humpall seems well here, servers install nginx from a PPA and I haven't noticed that being any slower.
<guest> s/hump//
<tomreyn> _ben_lowery|afk: maybe ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<gagalicious> d-i is totally not detected in kickstart ubuntu 14.04 pxe installation. i want raid and it's not working. can someone help?
<tomreyn> _ben_lowery|afk: but try from multiple locations first if you have that option
<tomreyn> gagalicious: i think you need to provide more details, output, screenshots.
<_ben_lowery|afk> tomreyn: I used my phone as a wifi hotspot still slow, thanks, didn't know about #canonical-sysadmin
<tomreyn> _ben_lowery|afk: maybe try https://tools.pingdom.com to see how fast the http transfer works from multiple locations.
<lkthomas> how come /etc/init.d still exists ?
<lkthomas> on Xenial
<_ben_lowery|afk> tomreyn: I flagged it in canonical-sysadmin just in case but time is tight today, I'll check it again tonight and dig in, definitely not my end though I'm getting 90-110meg from everywhere else and from the bytemark main repo mirrors
<KutuX> hai
<tomreyn> _ben_lowery|afk: do you feel like sharing the precise url you're trying to download where it's slow?
<KutuX> HAi guys
<KutuX> where are you from>
<KutuX> where are you from ?
<_ben_lowery|afk> everything off launchpad but right now this one. http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 firefox-locale-en amd64 54.0~a2~hg20170418r375973-0ubuntu1~umd1~xenial
<KutuX> whoami
<_ben_lowery|afk> tomreyn: ^
<lkthomas> does Ubuntu 16 still use /etc/init.d ?
<_ben_lowery|afk> lkthomas: no but it maintains it for backwards compatibility and you can still do the old /etc/init.d/<whatever> restart stuff
<_ben_lowery|afk> otherwise lots of existing stuff that expects it would break
<lkthomas> _ben_lowery|afk, does boot up still run stuff on that directory ?
<tomreyn> so http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-locale-en_54.0~a2~hg20170418r375973-0ubuntu1~umd1~xenial_amd64.deb is the precise url
<_ben_lowery|afk> tomreyn: yep, if I wget that I get 50KB/s average
<_ben_lowery|afk> if I wget an iso from bytemark I get 10.6MB/s which is what I normally get at home
<tomreyn> _ben_lowery|afk: 16 megabits / second here, but the file is small, so a bad test. http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox-dbg_54.0~a2~hg20170418r375973-0ubuntu1~umd1_amd64.deb is 235 MB, much better test. there, download speed varies a lot for me , but still constantly above 8 megabits / second for me. it's likely a peering / routing issue then.
<mansoor_> clear
<_ben_lowery|afk> tomreyn: oh well, it'll likely resolve itself before I knock of work for the day, thanks for the quick sanity check though :)
<tomreyn> _ben_lowery|afk: welcome. i 'complained' about issues with partner.canonical.com some days ago and learnt that there is a time of day where mirrors are very busy because old ubuntu releases do not randomize the time when automated updates take place. it's well possible this is this very time of day now. anyways, see you later. ;)
<fishcooker> i accidentally upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 then i can't reboot it http://vpaste.net/u84uO
<EriC^^> fishcooker: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fishcooker> on progress EriC^^
<batman_> ey
<moses> hi room
<fishcooker> nothing happen EriC^^
<EriC^^> fishcooker: try dpkg -l | grep systemd-sysv
<fishcooker> try to install
<fishcooker> but http://vpaste.net/LJAFX
<qazeeassad> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<aredpanda`w> Hello folks, is there a way to change the Hotspot SSID in Ubuntu 17.04?
<gigi1976> ciao
<gigi1976> !list
<ubottu> gigi1976: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yossarianuk> ping pynki:
<gigi1976> ciao
<gigi1976> !list
<sveinse> I have problems on 16.04 with avahi .local name lookups. avahi-browse shows the entries, but it seems the DNS resover is unable to find it. What could be wrong?
<wishe> Hello. I could use some help, I have managed to break my system
<wishe> I can no longer get to the greeter, i edited a lightdm conf file
<wishe> When i start up my computer it takes me to a screen saying it's missing drivers and input settings
<wishe> I tried to get to command line, but it does not work
<wishe> What can i do?
<fishcooker> EriC^^: i accidentally copy the xenial sources.list to my trusty just noticed
<aluwa_sera> i need to ask someone here
<cris_> Hi
<aluwa_sera> this find and replace command doesn't work -> find /home/mysite/html/some-page -type f | xargs sed -i  's/ onclick="return popitup('download_a')"/target="_blank"/g
<chinnaraj> hi
<predatorboy> hi
<mclaren> hey
<mclaren> im having problems with ethernet
<predatorboy> hw about topic
<predatorboy> ?
<tomreyn> wishe: press ctrl-alt-f1 to access the text based terminal / command line, login there and fix it from there.
<tomreyn> alternatively, reboot and hold down left shift key during / after boot, which should show the grub boot menu. you should be able to choose the emergency / recovery option there, then get to a menu where you are presented a couple recovery options
<tomreyn> wishe: ^
<Petfrogg> is there an ubuntu channel aimed at UFW and iptables?
<raven> ANyone there?
<raven> ALooo?
<raven> Alooo?
<scottjl> no
<Guest52675> Anyone there?
<Guest52675> Aroooo?
<huehue> Hi guys
<huehue> My laptop is turning itself off as if I had it turned off ... where do I check the logs to find out the cause? Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 updated! ;-)
<wishe> tomreyn: I cannot open the terminal
<wishe> CTRL + ALT + F1 does nothing
<wishe> There was an option in the dialog that set exit and login with console. I tried that and all i get is /dev/sda1: clean, 291072/6111232 files, 2760788/24413696 blocks
<huehue> My laptop is turning itself off as if I had it warrant where do I check the logs to find out the cause? Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 updated! ;-)
<Petfrogg>  ¨
<tomreyn> huehue: logs are in /var/log -you may want to look at syslog there. but this is more likely to be a hardware issue.
<huehue> tomreyn: maybe this... ay  5 08:54:58 Rene-laptop gnome-session[1290]: (gnome-shell:1357): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-shell: Fatal IO error 11 (Recurso temporariamente indisponível) on X server :0. May  5 08:54:58 Rene-laptop gnome-session[1290]: (gnome-settings-daemon:1322): Gdk-WARNING **: gnome-settings-daemon: Fatal IO error 11 (Recurso temporariamente indisponível) on X server :0.
<huehue> tomreyn: this started after I installed the virtualbox! kk
<Duality> hi
<Duality> my lightdm doesn't autologin
<Duality> i created a file at: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Duality> with the following: https://pastebin.com/Sjd0H6cr
<Duality> any ideas ?
<huehue> Duality: 16.04?
<Duality> yes
<huehue> Duality: create /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-autologin.conf
<huehue> Duality: than, config autologin on 50-autologin.conf
<huehue> ;-)
<Duality> huehue: yes i figured :)
<Duality> huehue: it does not autologin
<wishe> So i figured out what the problem is with my system, I have a file in /etc/lightdm/ called lightdm.conf that only has one line it. I found this file through root shell in recovery mode. Problem is I cannot delete it due to file system being in read only mode in recovery. Any ides how i can get around that?
<Duality> huehue: i created the right file
<Duality> with the right contents
<huehue> Duality: inside 50-autologin.conf  example: [SeatDefaults] autologin-user=USER autologin-user-timeout=0 user-session=ubuntu greeter-session=unity-greeter
<Duality> huehue: yes that is what's in it
<Duality> oh it autologins now
<Duality> but it crashes
<huehue> Duality: remove /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<Duality> and tries again
<Duality> already had removed it :)
<wishe> huehue: Do you know how i can remove this file?
<huehue> Duality: crashes?
<huehue> Duality: maybe user problem, try other!
<huehue> Duality: test with guest, add allow-guest=true autologin-guest=true
<huehue> Duality: remove line autologin-user=USER
<wishe> Ok, so I managed to fix the problem. I had to boot in recovery mode, but change the boot option flag to rw instead of ro. This let me edit the file in the root shell and delete it. My system will now boot like normal again.
<Duality> huehue: still crashes
<tomreyn> huehue about your issue: make sure you have all the latest updates installed for your system, too
<huehue> tomreyn: system updated kkk
<huehue> Duality: who crashes?
<Duality> huehue: i think the desktop, because i see a mouse and the login background, but it keeps crashing to black and back again
<tomreyn> Duality: check the contents of .xesession-errors in your users' home directory
<huehue> Duality: user problem bro... try guest
<kunji> wishe: Nice job ^_^
<Duality> huehue: i tried guest as you suggested
<Duality> it's the same result :)
<huehue> :/
<tomreyn> Duality: in that case, also check /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<Duality> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/SDFhcr3V
<Duality> for my .xsessionerrors
<tomreyn> Duality: did it ver work? if so, what did you change between then and now?
<huehue> Duality: https://pastebin.com/TcJS33Ze
<tomreyn> *ever
<tomreyn> Duality: the swrast message points to a graphics driver related issue.
<tomreyn> your system falls back to software rendering because the proper graphics driver could not be loaded. and software rendering then fails.
<tomreyn> you will want to ensure that correct graphiocs driver for your hardware will be loaded to prevent this issue.
<huehue> Duality: alt+crtl f1
<huehue> Duality: ln -s /usr/lib/nvidia-340/libGL.so.1 /usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1.2.0
<tomreyn> huehue: what makes you think this is the graphics driver he needs and that this symlink should be set?
<czesmir> hi, i get spam https://ibb.co/ek36rQ
<yeats> czesmir: nobody's going to click on that - let us know what your issue is
<huehue> tomreyn: I pass for same error days ago. update lost simbolic link for driver
<Duality> i haven't updated in a while
<huehue> Duality: nvidia rigth?
<tomreyn> huehue: it doesn't seem very likely that this is an unfixed general issue, and it does not seem very likely that you  two have the same hardware and ubuntu version. you could, of course, have landed a lucky hit, but i think you are jumping to conclusions and should not suggest hardware and software specific solutions unless you know for sure that the other person also has an identical configuration.
<huehue> tomreyn: okay
<tomreyn> this "<Duality> i haven't updated in a while" is a good thing to start with
<huehue> tomreyn: i try only help.
<tomreyn> huehue: appreciated, sorry if this came over a little harsh.
<fredson> Hi. Does one know when 16.04. kernel catches up with 4.10? I manually "forwarded" because of a wifi driver issue. and just wondered.
<ioria> !info  linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge xenial
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.10.0.20.13 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 9 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<_ramo> hi
<tomreyn> fredson: ^you can install this package to get an updated kernel on 16.04
<_ramo> i see that some kernel isntallations are occupying some space on my disc which i want to free. i'm just not sure how to remove unused kernels
<_ramo> https://pastebin.com/JVyHkpuy
<_ramo> this is the list i have and a uname -a shows me, that not the kernel with the highest version is used
<kunji> _ramo: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' I think will take them out
<_ramo> kunji: does autoremove has a dry run option?
<_ramo> ah yes, --dry-run
<tomreyn> _ramo: also reboot so you get to use one of those newer kernels.
<_ramo> tomreyn: i did reboot several times actually.
<fredson> tomreyn: i did install the respective mainline debs. and it worked very well. i just assume that when it officially catches up no surprises (e.g. w/ virtualbox) are to expect.
<_ramo> thanks for the hint
<tomreyn> _ramo: then something is off with your grub configuration. 4.4.0-75 is available, you're still on 4.4.0-47
<mmkumr> I am unable to update. While updating it showing error 'Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)'
<mclaren> hey, can someone with experience in wired connections look at this thread: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360388&page=2&p=13641866#post13641866
<mclaren> my problem involves ubuntu not recognizing my ethernet cable when it is connected
<tomreyn> mmkumr: what are you trying to update, and how?
<mclaren> hey Sparrow__
<mclaren> can u look at this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360388&page=2&p=13641866#post13641866
<mmkumr> I am unable to update. While updating it showing error 'Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)'
<Sparrow__> mmkumr, check your sources
<Sparrow__> mclaren, I read it but im still waking up.  What network hardware did you have
<joh_> Hello, I have a VM with Ubuntu and the Background Wallpaper is changing daily. I need to find the script that sets the Background everyday (I need to know the next one). I know the folder where it takes the images from and it's using xfce4. I already check crotanb -e but there was nothing in
<joh_> any ideas?
<yeats> mmkumr: https://askubuntu.com/questions/474549/got-nodata-issue-nodata-does-the-network-require-authentication#475202 may help
<tomreyn> mclaren: can yuo tell which model your router is?
<SimonNL> mclaren: set it up in your router
<Sparrow__> Morning guys
<yeats> joh_: could be something in the system crontabs (cron.daily, etc.)?  I don't use xfce, so I'm probably not much help
<kunji> mclaren: Hmm, some people have stated that the driver for that ethernet device isn't in the kernel.
<joh_> yeats: https://gyazo.com/66cd37cd980d3876a90152b18c6c1c03 I found this inside crontab (etc)
<yeats> joh_: I would investigate what's in /etc/cron.daily (and friends)
<joh_> Inside there is apt-compat bsdmainutils dpkg logrotate man-db passwd
<yeats> joh_: yeah - none of those sound relevant - must be some other sort of timer involved
<ksk> hola. Can you suggest if I a) take LXD from 16.04 repos, or b) use the PPA? also: why? many thanks!
<yeats> joh_: also, the background change is likely at random, but you may be able to find an xfce add on that gives you direct control
<Sparrow__> ksk, ppas are a last resort
<Rumbles> why are ppa's "a last resort" now? I know salt have stopped using theirs and I was wondering if they had been deprecated?
<yeats> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mclaren> SimonNL: but i cant connectto 192.168.1.1
<mclaren> tomreyn: ok let me check
<Pici> Rumbles: They're not deprecated.  They're just not supported by Ubuntu itself, and can make troubleshooting here difficult.
<mclaren> tomreyn: TDSL300W2
<Rumbles> ok, thanks
<Petfrogg> sudo crontab -e and then: */5 * * * * root /sbin/shutdown -r now
<Petfrogg> why does it not reboot every 5 minutes?
<Pici> Petfrogg: user crontabs don't have a column for username.
<Petfrogg> so i should just remove it?
<Petfrogg> hm
<Pici> Petfrogg: yes.  Also, its a weird thing to reboot your system that frequently..
<Petfrogg> ok....
<Rumbles> "*/5 * * * * /sbin/shutdown -r now" should work Petfrogg
<Petfrogg> trying it now
<tomreyn> mclaren: is any other device in your home connected to the internet through this router currently? i.e., is this router able to connect to the internet fine?
<mclaren> yes tomreyn
<mclaren> the wifi is working correctly
<Petfrogg> Pici: just a hard earned learning thing when working with iptables and getting locked out...
<mclaren> but the ethernet is not
<tomreyn> mclaren: okay, then you do not actually need / want to setup pppoe on ubuntu at all. you should only need to setup a standard ethernet connection between your ubuntu system and the router.
<mclaren> yeah but it doesnt recognize it at all, tomreyn
<mclaren> it says i was on that network 1 day ago
<Sparrow__> mclaren, go along with him on this
<tomreyn> mclaren: i suggest you start by undoing / moving out of the way any modifications you have done so far.
<mclaren> ok
<Sparrow__> mclaren, try it running a live usb?
<mclaren> yep
<mclaren> it still didnt recognizeit
<Sparrow__> I just wanted to point that out for tomreyn
<Sparrow__> bbl
<tomreyn> yes that's good to know
<tomreyn> so it can indeed be an issue with the driver or its configuration, or a physical issue (broken wire, bad connector) or even a misconfiguration on the router itself.
<tomreyn> mclaren: did it ever work? if so, what changed between then and now?
<mclaren> well
<mclaren> now it says that ethernet network is not managed
<mclaren> device is not managed*, tomreyn
<tomreyn> mclaren: did it ever work, though?
<Petfrogg> ok
<mclaren> no
<Petfrogg> got it working now
<Petfrogg> thanx
<tomreyn> mclaren: is there a file /etc/network/iunterfaces ? if so, please move it out of the way.
<tomreyn> i had a typo there, the correct path is: /etc/network/interfaces
<mclaren> so you're saying i should delete it/back it up? tomreyn
<tomreyn> mclaren: just rename it if it exists: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup-20170505
<Petfrogg> Pici Rumbles : thanx
<mclaren> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> mclaren: does / did it exist though?
<mclaren> yes it exists
<mclaren> can't rm it though, tomreyn
<tomreyn> mclaren: okay. are you using the same computer to chat here?
<mclaren> no
<mclaren> im using a laptop, which is running the wifi from the same router
<mclaren> ok i removed it
<tomreyn> mclaren: okay. please use the command i typed above to move / rename the file
<tomreyn> ok, works, too
<zap0> how do i put my user in the sudoers file?
<Duality> i reinstalled my system because i don't know what was wrong :)
<Duality> but it works now
<tomreyn> mclaren: now run the following commands: sudo service networking restart; sudo service network-manager restart
<mclaren> networking crashes the pc
<mclaren> so network-manager should work
<tomreyn> mclaren: crashes, how?
<mclaren> like
<mclaren> ubuntu freezes
<tomreyn> mclaren: and then you need to hard reset it?
<mclaren> yes
<tomreyn> mclaren: when you said "networking crashes the pc"  were you referring to running the command "sudo service networking restart"?
<mclaren> yes
<mclaren> i tried it once, and it did crash it
<Sparrow__> inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebin
<tomreyn> you mean 'pastebinit'
<Sparrow__> :)
<mclaren> tomreyn: thing is, i looked up how to set up ethernet for my specific ISP. and all answers told to set up a dsl connection
<craptalk> zap0, you can use 'visudo'
<auronandace> mclaren: how you connect your computers to the router has nothing to do with your ISP
<tomreyn> mclaren: your router sets up the DSL connection to your ISP. this makes it a router, and provides internet connectivity to your computers via wireless and wired LAN. otherwise it would be a (dumb) modem, then you'd need to use PPPoE on your ubuntuz to setup the connection. but that's (luckily) not the case, since then you ubuntu system would also be the only devices which could connect to the internet.
<mclaren> it is a dumb modem lol
<tomreyn> no it is not, since you said you can already get online using it with wireless LAN
<mclaren> but the ethernet doesn't work
<mclaren> even on windows devices
<tomreyn> that's a separate matter, though.
<Sparrow__> mclaren, Are there more than one ethernet port on the back of your router..
<mclaren> yes Sparrow__
<mclaren> tried it with different ports too
<tomreyn> now the fact that your system freezes when you restart networking is not good obviously. maybe you can just do a reboot instead.
<Sparrow__> Had to ask
<tomreyn> mclaren: did you also try different ethernet cables?
<Sparrow__> Back to my morning coffee
<mclaren> yep, already tried them
<tomreyn> mclaren: are you saying you tried several ethernet cables on multiple router ports and you could not setup an ethernet connection?
<mclaren> yes i am saying that
<tomreyn> mclaren: from different computers also?
<mclaren> yeah
<zap0> craptalk, how do i use it?    when i type it is says Permission Denied
<tomreyn> mclaren: ok, thanks for being precise, this helps ruling stuff out. so i suggets you reboot now if you haven't already.
<craptalk> zap0, run it as root
<Sparrow__> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mclaren> ok doing it now tomreyn
<mclaren> hey tomreyn
<mclaren> have you seen limitless?
<tomreyn> mclaren: what's that?
<zap0> craptalk, i don't know how to login as root...  the login dialog just seems to ignore my input of the password.
<mclaren> its a movie
<tomreyn> mclaren: oh, i guess not then. but please let's focus on ubuntu support only on this channel.
<mclaren> alright
<craptalk> zap0, do you know the root password?
<mclaren> ok so i have 2 connections that i can connect to, and thats Ethernet connection 1, and enp2s0
<craptalk> the one that is created at the initial installation?
<mclaren> both do not work
<tomreyn> mclaren: so the system rebooted and that's what you see in your graphical desktop now?
<craptalk> run 'su -' , then input your root password, then run 'visudo'
<mclaren> no i saw this before the reboottoo
<mclaren> reboot too*
<zap0> im pretty sure i did,  i changed it via a very low level reboot-into-safe-mode  type of thing  last week,  and then was able to install another user account for my general activities.  but when using that i can't seem to do really basic tasks like install an app from the command line.
<tomreyn> mclaren: okay, please tell me when the system has finished rebooting
<mclaren> and the thing is tomreyn, it doesnt actually connect to any of those
<mclaren> when i see network connections, it says I was connected to (both of them) 1 day ago
<tomreyn> mclaren: how do you tell it does not actually connect?
<Sparrow__> mclaren, Is your router hard wired to your internet providers box?
<craptalk> zap0, that means your current account is not allowed to do administrative task(including install and enable services)
<mclaren> Sparrow__: elaborate please
<craptalk> zap0, you need to do what i asked you before
<mclaren> tomreyn:  it doesnt because it just tries to connect, and then says "Ethernet disconnected"
<mclaren> or it says "Disconnected - you are now offline" tomreyn
<craptalk> you are about to edit /etc/sudoers file, but only root could do it since your account is not yet sudoers
<mclaren> my dear tomreyn, check this out: https://telecomgk.com/bsnl-modem-configuration/
<auronandace> mclaren: do you know what ethernet chip you have?
<mclaren> AR8161
<mclaren> auronandace: ^
<Sparrow__> you have a router.. how is that router connected to the outside world?
<Sparrow__> through what other device
<mclaren> Sparrow__: oh yeah, there's a box up on the roof
<tomreyn> Sparrow__: probably none, since it's an ADSL router?
<craptalk> zap0, once you opened the sudoers file you could refer this link: https://www.garron.me/en/linux/visudo-command-sudoers-file-sudo-default-editor.html
<mclaren> not a box, but some wires
<zap0> craptalk, ok.
<Sparrow__> tomreyn, you see what I was thinking
<craptalk> only thing is, switch your user to root then run 'visudo'
<tomreyn> Sparrow__: hmm no i don't think i can guess what you had on your mind there, maybe that he has multiple adsl routers and one is configured as just a router or switch.
<tomreyn> but i guess it doesn't seem to be relevant now.
<mclaren> i only have one though
<tomreyn> mclaren: has the reboot completed, yet?
<mclaren> yes
<mclaren> it has
<Sparrow__> tomreyn, Something odd, ethernet is never a problem. But multiple systems can not connect to his router says it is not in the computer side
<zap0> ok..  found another user that can sudi visudo.    i have the doc open..   so i'd add:  myusername ALL=(ALL) ALL
<zap0> craptalk, and then i can use sudo to install basic apps?
<mclaren> tomreyn, and Sparrow__, i am dumb you know
<tomreyn> Sparrow__: you'Re right, it's probably a misconfiguration of the LAN side on the router. or it's just a static LAN IP configuration, not DHCP
<Sparrow__> Im old and not quite awake
<tomreyn> Sparrow__: right now i'd like to understand whether ethernet works at all.
<mclaren> it doesnt
<mclaren> tbh i think im going to sql inject into my ISP's database of usernames and passwords
<taner> anybody ?
<tomreyn> mclaren: we have not proved this, yet. we only know that the default mechanism which is usually used to connect your computer to the router does not succeed.
<mclaren> alright tom
<tomreyn> mclaren: ? i don't see what this would do to solve this issue.
<mclaren> tom, it would solve it because then i would have the username and password so  i can use it as a dsl connection
<mclaren> and tomreyn, i think the dsl connection would be  correct, because when i had windows on the same pc, i had to set it up the same way too
<tomreyn> mclaren: you already have the username and password to configure the router to setup an dsl connection (using the PPPoE protocol) stored in the router.
<mclaren> but how do i get that
<mclaren> i have the username, but the password
<mclaren> i need to sql inject after all then.
<tomreyn> mclaren: that's an unrelated issue.
<mclaren> mmmm
<mclaren> ok but seriously man
<mclaren> do u have some contact thing? i'll get the password tomorrow by contacting support, and if it doesnt work then, i'm going to bomb the headquarters of my ISP
<tomreyn> i think we should stop here.
<mclaren> lol
<mclaren> but hey seriously man
<mclaren> i believe its the dsl
<yossarianuk> mclaren: I wonder what lists you have just been added to ?
<mclaren> right now yossarian, i'm #1 on Interpol's most wanted
<mclaren> and my friend osama bin laden, he used arch linux
<zap0> is that because he thought that might get him closer to 72 virgins ?
<mclaren> lol
<mclaren> zap0, im sure 71 out of 72 used linux from scratch
<mclaren> also look at me in this picture, im looking pretty good y'all: https://www.interpol.int/notice/search/wanted/2015-6320
<Sparrow__> mclaren, what router do you have?
<mclaren> TDSL300W2
<mclaren> ^^ Sparrow__
<mclaren> lol
<Sparrow__> http://www.netvuze.com/2013/04/dsl-broadband-modem-configuration.html this is it?
<jushur> mclaren: what ip/dns/route do you get when you connect to the wifi on it?
<mclaren> jushur: public?
<jushur> mclaren: no, u said earlier u could connect to thw wifi, but not ethernet
<mclaren> yes i can
<tomreyn> jushur: Looks like you'll need to explain NAT.
<jushur> tomreyn: was thinking its a bad config in the dhcpd service on the router actually.
<jushur> and many isp/companys auto set NAT rules based on that. and that can make the ethernet ports not work at all
<mclaren> oh
<tomreyn> jushur: ethernet would still work, just addressing would not.
<tomreyn> it's also what i was thinking
<tomreyn> but i am unable to work with mclaren, he lacks focus, precision. you're welcome to give it a try, or maybe Sparrow will.
<mclaren> you are correct
<Sparrow__> mclaren, Double check your router settings against these.  http://www.netvuze.com/2013/04/dsl-broadband-modem-configuration.html
<wishe> I installed LXDE and Lubuntu Core and some other Lubuntu packages and it messed up my system. I have since removed it but I still get the lubuntu logo instead of the ubuntu logo when logging in and out. Any ideas which setting or package defines this`
<mclaren> ok Sparrow__
<wishe> ?`
<EriC^^> wishe: did you run sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<Sparrow__> tomreyn, Nice effort on your part though
<wishe> I did EriC^^
<mclaren> Sparrow__: for some reason i cant connect to 192.168.1.1
<EriC^^> wishe: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u
<wishe> that looks scary, what does it do exactly?
<paven> mornin'
<EriC^^> it gives you a menu to choose the theme of plymouth, the login splash
<EriC^^> wishe: ^
<auronandace> wishe: plymouth is the graphical boot thingy, that command resets the config for it
<mclaren> Sparrow__: do you think it would be appropriate if i could connect the ethernet to a windows machine and then check the router settings?
<EriC^^> !plymouth | wishe
<ubottu> wishe: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mclaren> because it doesnt depend on it right
<ksk> Sparrow__: okay, thanks!
<wishe> Thankyou EriC^^, that did work
<EriC^^> wishe: no problem
<wishe> One more thing though
<Sparrow__> mclaren, correct
<MrSassyPants> yo, what is the current proper way of getting something like xautoclick / kautoclick?
<wishe> When ubuntu boots it shows in the top left corner /dev/sda1 clean 29141i491412/12031o3012312 files or something like that
<wishe> Is this normal?
<john_539> anyone know if you can receive files in smuxi?
<auronandace> wishe: yes
<wishe> Ok
<Sparrow__> wishe, it beats the alternative
<mclaren> alright
<wishe> alternative being dirty files?
<wishe> haha
<mclaren> so the ethernet doesnt have a valid IP configuration
<mclaren> Sparrow__: ^^
<MrSassyPants> wishe, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirty_data
<john_539> anyone recommend a good gnome irc client which supports file transfers?
<EriC^^> john_539: hexchat
<wishe> Ok, since im on a roll here does anyone have any tips on how i can make sure my computer is using nvidia drivers and not intel?
<john_539> EriC^^: thanks will check it out
<EriC^^> john_539: no problem
<zap0> wishe, yeah i noticed that too on my system....  i think it it normal.. it doesn't appear to stop anything to proceeding
<auronandace> wishe: are you running the default ubuntu (using the unity desktop)?
<wishe> I am now auronandace
<wishe> I tried to install LXDE but it failed hard
<Sparrow__> mclaren, so check your router again or reset it and use that guide
<MrSassyPants> Also, still asking how I get an autoclicker now that xautoclick is not supported anymore
<auronandace> wishe: launch the settings panel and you can find what graphics driver are being used under the update settings
<zap0> wishe, is that what Lubuntu uses?
<wish_> update settings auronandace ?
<wish_> zap0: yes
<mclaren> aight Sparrow__
<auronandace> wish_: it might be easer to search for update manager in the dash then hit the settings button on that
<wish_> searching for update manager gives me software updater and software & updates
<wish_> Nothing about graphics
<auronandace> wish_: thats the one, software updater
<frankspank> EriC^^, hexchat is just the job thanks!
<jushur> mclaren: i asked what ip/dns/route you had on wifi for a reson.
<wish_> So you mean in the drivers auronandace ?
<EriC^^> frankspank: cool, no problem!
<mclaren> jushur: ok let me check again
<auronandace> wish_: that's the one, do you see which one is highlighted (little green orb next to it)?
<mclaren> jushur: 192.168.1.2
<mclaren> and default route is 192.168.1.1
<wishe> Yea but I dont think that actually shows me which gpu is serving my screen does it?
<auronandace> wishe: that tells you which driver is in use
<wishe> Yea, thats true
<MrSassyPants> Still looking for autoclicker functionality
<wishe> alright cheers everyone
<auronandace> wishe: lsmod will show you which kernel modules are loaded (if you know what they are called)
<Sparrow__> mclaren, pppoa  or pppoe      is selected?
<sourav> Hello! I am new here
<skinux> I'm looking for the most light-weight desktop environment, that isn't ugly. I want the paneling that MATE has, but I'm trying to cut down on resource usage as much as possible.
<sourav> Could anybody suggest or add me to my some good technology related channel here ?
<auronandace> skinux: beauty is in the eye of the beholder. LXDE might fit the bill for you
<Sparrow__> Up your HW to run the OS you like
<auronandace> !alis | sourav
<ubottu> sourav: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<skinux> I've 4G RAM, 4G SWAP
<Sparrow__> skinux, I have 4 gig here, running mate just fine
<tapanik> vittu et meni käämit kun tutun muija oli pilleri kännissä
<skinux> Well, I'm trying to cut down so that hopefully I can use Vagrant.
<skinux> So far, even with MATE, Vagrant bogs down my machine.
<ppf> skinux: LXDE is maybe the most lightweight DE
<skinux> What is the main package for that? All I'm seeing is a bunch of specific packages and a metapackage.
<jushur> tapanik: English plz
<psusi> I'm using the mail-stack-delivery package and it supposedly configures postfix and dovecot, but it has no postconf file and the guys in #postfix say that means the install is broken
<psusi> what gives?
<psusi> and I've set up an alias for foo.com in /etc/hosts, but postfix keeps bouncing mail to there saying it can't find the AAA record
<psusi> like it isn't bothering to check /etc/hosts
<kevin_90> alis
<rodrigot23> i get a duplicate folder whenever i extract an large achieve consisting of parts in packages but when i go to another directory on the file manager the duplicate goes away.can anybody help me does anybody have this bug or am i alone here?
<nacc> rodrigot23: use a pastebin and show the exact error message and what exactly you mean by the "when i go to another directory..."
<rodrigot23> the file manager
<nacc> rodrigot23: that doesn't clarify anything
<nacc> rodrigot23: please do as I asked, your exact problem is unclear
<rodrigot23> you now unrar/rar right?
<rodrigot23> know
<nacc> rodrigot23: yes
<nacc> rodrigot23: but as i said, use a pastebin, to show what you mean
<rodrigot23> how do i show you that
<rodrigot23> is there a command?
<nacc> !paste | rodrigot23
<ubottu> rodrigot23: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> rodrigot23: don't use a GUI, show it in the terminal (or take screenshots if you must)
<rodrigot23> oh okay
<Komputerfreak> does someone know what to do if a raid5 repair fails?
<andywww> would there be any downsides to creating an mdadm raid array on a set of disks that will ultimately be used by a different operating system to the one creating it?
<ikonia> andywww: why would you do that
<andywww> i’m running a debian system off a temporary USB stick which will be swapped out for another higher capacity one later
<ikonia> usb stick....is not an madam array
<mclaren> Sparrow__ and tomreyn, thank you SO MUCH.
<mclaren> it started working
<Quark> I have many .md (markdown) files, with a YAML front matter (a "header block starting with --- and ending with ---). I need to add a line to the front matter, in all files. Anyone knows a simple sed or awk recipee for this?
<andywww> no, but the 4 HDDs i’ve put in to put in it are
<ikonia> so just backup the mdadm config
<andywww> the usb is what boots the OS
<ikonia> and if this is debian why not ask in #debian
<ikonia> oh wait you are just blindly cross-posting
<andywww> then why ask
<ikonia> becaue I've just seen
<ikonia> after I asked
<andywww> other than to turn this into a shaming exercise
<andywww> forget it i’ll continue in debian
<ikonia> thanks
<Komputerfreak> quark: what do you want to add? you could count the ------- lines and print out an additional the second time you see one maybe
<Komputerfreak> *additional line
<Komputerfreak> but it depends on the structure of the file
<craptalk> guys, how can i check incoming port that opened in my host?
<craptalk> i think mostly the incoming port is disabled, right?
<craptalk> by the firewall, but how can i check it?
<compdoc> which prt
<frankspank> ufw?
<compdoc> I think there is no firewall, unless you enable it
<craptalk> compdoc, any port that anyone could access from the outside to my host?
<craptalk> is it listed on firewall-cmd --list-all?
<craptalk> like the default is port 22 for ssh
<compdoc> different ports use different protocols for testing
<craptalk> the question is, can i refer to firewall-cmd for the open port?
<Komputerfreak> if it is based on iptables you should be able to see ab rules on the standard tables by sudo iptables -L
<craptalk> i am activating firewall
<Komputerfreak> *all rules
<frankspank> craptalk, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<craptalk> i disable ip tables and using firewall-cmd
<craptalk> frankspank, i just wanna know do i have open ports now?
<Quark> Komputerfreak: yes, it comes down to inserting a line at the second line of multiple files.
<compdoc> dont matter if ports are open, unless you have a service listening
<rodrigot23> nacc do you know any archives to test this on?
<Quark> Komputerfreak: I have tried, to no avail.
<nacc> rodrigot23: i don't know what you mean?
<nacc> rodrigot23: i don't use RARs at all, I don't know anyone who does
<frankspank> craptalk, on a remote host?
<craptalk> compdoc, if the open port is there, isnt it for security measure?
<craptalk> frankspank, on my own host
<rodrigot23> so is this a first for you?
<frankspank> craptalk, if you close down all your ports how are you going to access anything?
<Sparrow__> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<nacc> rodrigot23: are you asking me? i really just want you to show what you were talking about. Your description was not at all clear. I don't really care, though, but if you want help, you should *show* what you mean, instead of describing it
<frankspank> craptalk, the fact you're talking to us on irc means you have atleast one port open...right?
<craptalk> frankspank, i get your point, i mean for public connectivity or incoming port
<craptalk> since i access outside then i by default outgoing ports are enabled
<craptalk> but i can disable port 80 on my port for incoming unless i am building local site
<compdoc> craptalk, if nothing is listening, dont really matter. your router doesnt have a basic firewall?
<craptalk> compdoc, what do you mean?
<frankspank> craptalk, compdoc means unless theres a service listening/running on that port then it doesn't matter if its open or closed
<Komputerfreak> quark something like this seems to work: awk '{print $0; if ($0 == "---" ) {cnt=cnt+1; if (cnt==2) {print "hi";}}}' examplefile
<Quark> Komputerfreak: trying it.
<Komputerfreak>  
<natmal> Help, please. :3 I'm running 14.04 LTS in vagrant, and even though I've run `update-rc.d apache2 enable`, Apache won't start on boot. Same thing with MySQL. I've tried `update-rc.d -f apache2 remove` then `update-rc.d apache2 defaults`, but that doesn't work.
<natmal> `service apache2 start` works fine
<Quark> Komputerfreak: that works, but isn't changing the file. Is there a way to write that change to the file instead of printing it?
<Komputerfreak> you can write to filename.tmp (add '> filename.tmp' to the command) and do 'mv filename.tmp filename ' after it
<Komputerfreak> directly piping to filename ('> filename') unfortunately deletes the file, though i am not sure why
<Quark> Komputerfreak: that could convoluted when I run it on a for loop (changing many files).
<Quark> could ^get^ convoluted.
<nacc> Quark: Komputerfreak: this isn't really an ubuntu issue, fwiw
<nacc> maybe take it to a more relevant channel?
<Quark> nacc: I know, but it is using tools available on Ubuntu. The channel isn't that busy, are we that much of a bother?
<Komputerfreak> i guess you can always write to filename.tmp and just replace 'filename' with the current filemane in the loop
<nacc> Quark: this is the support channel
<nacc> Quark: and it doesn't matter if the channel is busy or not
<Quark> nacc: Convinced. I will stop molesting then. Thanks, Komputerfreak.
<kallesbar> natmal: are you still there, you could try this
<kallesbar> sudo systemctl enable apache2
<kallesbar> sudo systemctl daemon-reload
<kallesbar> sudo systemctl restart apache2
<nacc> kallesbar: that's for systemd not upstart
<kallesbar> nacc: oops! sorry
<nacc> kallesbar: it's ok, i'm not sure if `service` has the same options or not
<maartinex> Hello guys, how can assaign variables while reading lines from a file ? lets say i grep a line and i assigned it to a variable in while loop but how can i use that variable outside the while loop ?
<MonkeyDust> maartinex  use cut and awk to find a word in a file ... make your variable with      $(what you extracted with cut/awk)
<nacc> maartinex: you might want to ask that in #bash
<nacc> maartinex: are you asking how to use variables in the shell?
<_adb> apt search blarg # this returns packages that have "blarg" in the name or in the description. how can i get it to match on just the name?
<maartinex> nacc: i read file lines and wanted to assign some of them and then do something else outside while loop thats all
<nacc> _adb: `man apt` -> `man apt-cache` -> pass -n
<nacc> maartinex: i can't parse what you just said
<nacc> maartinex: maybe use a pastebin and show example code
<nacc> maartinex: but again, it's not really an ubuntu support issue
<Sparrow__> wrong channel for programming
<maartinex> nacc, okey :D yeah ofc
<MonkeyDust> maartinex  plenty tutorials onlinre, here's one  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22792744/should-i-use-cut-or-awk-to-extract-fields-and-field-substrings
<_adb> nacc: thanks
<maartinex> MonkeyDust, yes but lets say i will asssing 5 variables then i have to do 5 times cat ... | grep or awk etc..
<Komputerfreak> yay ssl
<Sparrow__> wrong channel for programming please stop take it to chat
<maartinex> nacc: http://lpaste.net/355239
<nacc> maartinex: uh, yeah, take it to a different channel, and you're doing it wrong :)
<maartinex> nacc, im am sorry what ?
<m-30> hi
<rodrigot23> nacc https://www.dropbox.com/home?preview=Screenshot+from+2017-05-05+12-24-36.png
<nacc> maartinex: you are asking for shell programming help, there are channels for that, not #ubuntu. Also, your shell programming is ... very inefficient
<rodrigot23> its the linux 4.11
<nacc> rodrigot23: 4.11?
<Jordan_U> maartinex: There are many common bash pitfalls demonstrated in that code. #bash is the best place to discuss how to avoid them and get your script working properly and reliably.
<rodrigot23> yes
<nacc> rodrigot23: 4.11 is not in any ubuntu
<rodrigot23> no the photo link i sent you
<nacc> rodrigot23: i'm not going to login to dropbox to view your file
<nacc> rodrigot23: you can use imgur, as ubottu said
<Jordan_U> maartinex: Do you know how to join the #bash channel from here?
<maartinex> Jordan_U, okey thank you
<maartinex> yes i joined there too
<rodrigot23> nacc http://imgur.com/a/9C1NX
<nacc> rodrigot23: ok ... there's no error there?
<nacc> rodrigot23: i don't know what the problem is
<rodrigot23> yes the (2)
<nacc> rodrigot23: also, that's not a rar file
<rodrigot23> i only extracted it once
<netw1z> how can i upgrade python to 2.7.9 from 2.7.3 ?
<rodrigot23> nacc it doesnt make a difference it does it with every extension
<rodrigot23> its empty theres nothing in there
<nacc> rodrigot23: so you're saying that before, Downloads/ only has linux-4.11.tar.xz. You then extracted it (with what?) and then there are two linux-4.11 directories?
<vlt> netw1z: Is this on 12.04? Then easiest by upgrading Ubuntu to 16.04, for example, which ships with 2.7.12
<nacc> netw1z: also, 12.04 is eol
<rodrigot23> yes
<nacc> netw1z: otherwise, you don't want to chagne the python version
<rodrigot23> its just one not two
<netw1z> Im on linode and i suddenly need some SSL / SNI support for code running on there
<nacc> netw1z: you're on a 12.04 server on linode?
<vlt> netw1z: Upgrade.
<nacc> rodrigot23: hrm? your picture shows two directories
<rodrigot23> yes
<rodrigot23> but you got it right just one linux 4.11
<rodrigot23> and two folders
<rodrigot23> but its just really one
<rodrigot23> that one doesnt have nothing
<nacc> rodrigot23: "just really" what are you referring to?
<nacc> rodrigot23: please don't confuse your expectation with what is happening
<nacc> rodrigot23: it makes it hard to understand
<rodrigot23> the linux 4.11
<nacc> rodrigot23: it *did* create two directories, right?
<rodrigot23> its just one extraction not 2
<nacc> rodrigot23: so then don't say it's "really just one", it's *really* two
<rodrigot23> you get it
<rodrigot23> yes thats what im saying
<netw1z> checking
<nacc> rodrigot23: i can't reproduce it in 17.04 -- what version of ubuntu?
<rodrigot23> 16.04
<rodrigot23> i had problems with 16.10
<nacc> rodrigot23: so you reinstalled?
<rodrigot23> its complicated
<rodrigot23> i had to get everything again
<MrGeneral> E: Method bzip2 has died unexpectedly!
<rodrigot23> i installed 14.04
<MrGeneral>   Error in `/usr/lib/apt/methods/bzip2': free(): invalid next size (normal): 0x0000000001526120 ***
<MrGeneral> Any idea?
<MrGeneral> Seems to be everything corrupted.
<rodrigot23> then upgraded to ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> rodrigot23: what? you were on 16.10 and it didn't work so you install 14.04?
<rodrigot23> yes
<rodrigot23> it was buggy
<nacc> rodrigot23: why wouldn't you install 16.04?
<nacc> rodrigot23: in any case, i'm not sure, you can file a bug i don't have a 16.04 handy
<nacc> !bug | rodrigot23
<ubottu> rodrigot23: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rodrigot23> nacc how is ubuntu 17.04?
<nacc> rodrigot23: it's fine. but i also had no problems with 16.10
<rodrigot23> so youre on it now?
<nacc> rodrigot23: on what?
<Zalabas> :3
<Zalabas> hi
<rodrigot23> ubuntu 17.04
<nacc> rodrigot23: yes
<rodrigot23> they fixed the connection problems i had on ubuntu 16.04.1 and 14.04.5
<jfcaron> I tried following the instructions in the "Static IP" section of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#ip-addressing but the static IP that I am giving to the machine is not showing up on `ifconfig` after doing ifdown/ifup.
<jfcaron> Here are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces and various command outputs that are relevant: https://paste.debian.net/930907/
<CHt> hola alguien puede ayudarme con la tarjeta wifi de un laptop q no es reconocida por ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jfcaron> Can someone help me figure out which setting is wrong?
<CHt> ubuntu no me reconoce wiffi alguino puede ayudarme?
<onomatopiea> Is there a nice way to force audio through HDMI?
<onomatopiea> I'm bored of having to change it.
<instigator> Hello. I have been trying to install the libgphoto2-dev 2.5.3.1-1 package, but Im getting a dependency problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24518177/. What I dont get is that the error is saying it depends on libgphoto2-6 (= 2.5.3.1-1ubuntu2), however system is using libgphoto2-6:amd64 2.5.3.1-1ubuntu2.2. These two versions look exactly the same!
<mclaren> hey
<mclaren> i can't hear any sounds
<nacc> instigator: ubuntu2 vs. ubuntu2.2
<mclaren> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24518202/
<nacc> instigator: why are you using dpkg to install the package?
<Vegerot> mclaren: Aren't you the Windows ME guy from yesterday?
<mclaren> yeah
<mclaren> lol
<mclaren> i got my ethernet working again Vegerot
<Vegerot> mclaren: That's good
<mclaren> yeah
<Bashing-om> !info libgphoto2-6 xenial
<mclaren> turns out i have to fix 99 problems
<ubottu> libgphoto2-6 (source: libgphoto2): gphoto2 digital camera library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-3 (xenial), package size 804 kB, installed size 3562 kB
<mclaren> but ethernet ain't one
<MonkeyDust> mclaren  i a terminal, type   alsamixer ... if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<nacc> Bashing-om: i think they are on trusty (for those versions)
<mclaren> no mm is not present
<instigator> nacc: I tried apt-get install libgphoto2-6, but got error saying that package has unmet dependencies
<mclaren> MonkeyDust:
<Bashing-om> nacc: Yeah, thanks, was drawing a blank on my mind here .
<nacc> instigator: are you on 14.04?
<instigator> nacc: libgphoto2-dev : Depends: libgphoto2-6 (= 2.5.3.1-1ubuntu2) but 2.5.3.1-1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<instigator> nacc: yes im on 14.04
<nacc> instigator: it looks like you are running some hodgepodge that does and does not have updates
<nacc> instigator: please pastebin `apt-cache policy libgphoto2-6
<mclaren> MonkeyDust: here's some useful stuff:  Card: HDA ATI SB Chip: Realtek ALC887-VD
<nacc> jfcaron: run `sudo service networking restart` rather than ifdown/ifup
<Vegerot> When is Ubuntu going to switch back to gnome?
<instigator> nacc: heres the apt-cache policy output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24518215/
<frankspank> Vegerot, 18.04 I think
<sidetracking> whats the best WinSCP alternative for leenox
<frankspank> Vegerot, I've just switched from kubuntu to ubuntu budgie (gnome), very happy with the switch
<Vegerot> frankspank: Okay thanks. Sorry for making you type the word "Vegerot" Heh Heh
<nacc> sidetracking: scp ?
<frankspank> Vegerot, used autocomplete it's ok :)
<nacc> instigator: sorry, `apt-cache policy libgphoto2-dev` ?
<sidetracking> nacc no
<Vegerot> frankspank: Okay. Is gogeta ever here anymore? He'd like my screen name
<frankspank> Vegerot, no idea, i use irc about twice a year
<Vegerot> sidetracking: Filezilla
<nacc> sidetracking: you asked for the "best", which is purely an opinion
<sidetracking> Vegerot no
<nacc> sidetracking: stop responding no
<instigator> nacc: heres the output for libgphoto2-dev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24518230/
<sidetracking> nacc stop bullying me
<nacc> sidetracking: clearly you have an answer in mind
<Vegerot> frankspank: Oh I see. Gogeta and I have an inside joke with this
<sidetracking> nacc i use WinSCP via wine so no i dont have an answer
<nacc> instigator: it would appear you installed a .deb by hand
<sidetracking> also, i suggest you read this. http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/
<nacc> sidetracking: ugh, that's ridiculous
<nacc> sidetracking: why would you use a windows GUI in linux?
<sidetracking> its really not
<Vegerot> sidetracking: I've seen that link like 20 times today
<sidetracking> winSCP is the lebron james of SFTP clients
<frankspank> sidetracking, I can't believe that's a real site
<nacc> sidetracking: i'm not bullying you. you asked for an opinoin, and responded with "no" to two responses.
<sidetracking> s-stop
<jfcaron> nacc: I also tried with sudo service networking restart, the effect is the same, the IP address is unchanged.
<instigator> nacc: is it possible to uninstall 2.5.3.1-1ubuntu2 and install 2.5.3.1-1ubuntu2.2 without using .deb?
<Vegerot> sidetracking: and you responded no to me also
<frankspank> sidetracking, would you like a safe space?
<sidetracking> im sooooryy :C
<nacc> jfcaron: you might need to reboot to test it properly
<sidetracking> stop bullying :C
<Vegerot> Just "saiyan" (i wish gogeta was here to see this)
<jfcaron> nacc: I haven't tried that yet.  Once the guys in ##linux give up on me I will try that. =p
<nacc> instigator: please pastebin output of `sudo apt install libgphoto2-dev`
<nacc> sidetracking: no one is bullying you. You came into the support channel and asked for an opinion which is a) offtopic and b) you were given two responses and rather than say what you didn't like, you responded "no". At this point, I'm assumign you're trolling.
<sidetracking> nacc :(
<nacc> jfcaron: just to be sure, as well, this is a proper server install and not a dektop right?
<nacc> *desktop
<jfcaron> nacc: This is a desktop.
<Vegerot> There should be a ubuntu-chat channel like there used to be with arch
<nacc> jfcaron: ah, do you have network manager installed?
<sidetracking> nacc u musn't take life as a joke.
<nacc> !ot | Vegerot: there is...
<ubottu> Vegerot: there is...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jfcaron> nacc: Probably, it's a mostly-default install.
<nacc> jfcaron: that's why then
<Vegerot> Thanks
<nacc> jfcaron: network manager owns the networking config not /e/n/i
<sidetracking> i need to go buy smokes
<sidetracking> later friends
<nacc> jfcaron: you were using a server config guide on desktop
<Vegerot> ban sidetracking please
<frankspank> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<nacc> Vegerot: just ignore them
<jfcaron> nacc: I thought by adding [ifupdown] / managed=false in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf, it disabled that?
<nacc> jfcaron: did you restart network manager?
<jfcaron> nacc: Oh gawd, sudo service network restart != sudo service network-manager restart.
<nacc> jfcaron: correct :)
<Sparrow__> Ill bet those are those funny cigarettes
<jfcaron> Ok so restarting network-manager will make it stop managing the network, then I can ifdown/ifup and it should pick up the new IP?
<frankspank> jfcaron, ha don't worry i've done that one loads of times
<instigator> nacc: heres the output for 'sudo apt install libgphoto2-dev': http://paste.ubuntu.com/24518263/
<nacc> Sparrow__: :)
<nacc> jfcaron: i think so?
<Sparrow__> instigator, what is the ultimate goal of all this, what is it you want to use run or install
<nacc> instigator: right so it worked
<nacc> instigator: not sure what bug you think you're hitting now? :)
<mclaren>  /nick mclaren
<mclaren> lol
<mclaren> fail
<jfcaron> Oh what the hell, "ifconfig" returns the old IP, but now the hostname associated with the static IP I was trying to assign is responding to ping.
<juanonymous> hello guys, i am having trouble installing couchdb in my ubuntu 16.04.1 xenial
<juanonymous> https://pastebin.com/raw/MyaBbBcL
<nacc> jfcaron: honestly, if you're swtiching a desktop to a static /e/n/i, you should reboot
<nacc> jfcaron: i don't think that's a very well-tested/working path to go
<nacc> jfcaron: also, you can use n-m to do static networking iirc
<nacc> juanonymous: you are using a PPA
<nacc> juanonymous: not ubuntu, not supported here, contact the PPA owner
<instigator> Sparrow__: trying to install a HP printer using HPLIP
<nacc> juanonymous: or use the one from the repositories
<juanonymous> ok, thanks nacc
<instigator> nacc: I wonder how sudo apt install works, but sudo apt-get doesnt :/
<nacc> juanonymous: tbh, couchdb is installed fine in your case
<nacc> juanonymous: it's other things failing (git-daemon-run and runit)
<juanonymous> oh
<nacc> juanonymous: you are still using a ppa for couchdb, which is still unsupporte, but it does seem to be isntalled
<nacc> instigator: i would expect apt-get to have also worked
<juanonymous> sorry never read the error, ok thanks nacc
<nacc> instigator: they are just frontends to thes ame backend
<juanonymous> btw, another question since i am here. what does PPA means?
<nacc> !ppa | juanonymous
<ubottu> juanonymous: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nacc> juanonymous: fwiw, i just tried to install runit in a lxd container and it installed just fine
<nacc> juanonymous: i feel like something else is going on, as nothing in 16.04 shoudl be trying to talk to upstart
<nacc> juanonymous: oh i wonder if you have upstart still installed (did you upgrade from 14.04)?
<juanonymous> what do you have in mind nacc? is this some kind of a malicious content?
<nacc> juanonymous: my lxd container didn't, so it didn't try to use upstart
<nacc> juanonymous: well, ppas make it hard to know what is coming from where
<instigator> nacc: i see. Thanks
<juanonymous> nacc, nope. installed 16.04.1
<nacc> juanonymous: ok
<nacc> instigator: np
<mclaren> there we go
<nacc> juanonymous: asking someone else, one sec
<mclaren> now this nick is mine
<juanonymous> nacc, thank you
<sim642> It was recently suggested to me here to run apt-get autoremove to clear out older kernels from /boot. Apparently this removed VLC and I just found out when I needed to use it. How does this even happen? Why would packages I installed be removed?
<juanonymous> i am also having trouble with couchdb too. with their administrative logins, tried reading some article but no luck. also can't find help in #couchdb's support channel
<nacc> sim642: you never installed vlc, but it got pulled in as a dependency of something else, which was removed
<pavlos> sim642: very unlikely ... autoremove removes old kernels, that's it
<nacc> sim642: *explicitly installed vlc
<sim642> Definitely not, I am very sure I have directly installed it
<sim642> What's dependency is vlc even?
<nacc> pavlos: well, autoremove removes any packages without dependencies holding them and not marked
<nacc> sim642: there are a few
<sim642> Like?
<Dione> Hello
<frankspank> had nothing but issues with couchdb, wouldn't ever use it again
<lotuspsychje> Dione: welcome, how can we help you?
<nacc> sim642: in 17.04, at least: browser-plugin-vlc, freeplayer, smtube, etc
<Yuki-chan> is this an RP channel
<nacc> Yuki-chan: this is the ubuntu support channel
 * Yuki_chan rubs on nacc's leg and purrs
<sim642> nacc, any of which I must've installed still
<nacc> sim642: right but you might have removed them, and then vlc is no longer required
<Yuki_chan> you are so strong nacc :o
<juanonymous> another thing, went to ubuntu's recent versions
<lotuspsychje> !chat | Yuki_chan
<ubottu> Yuki_chan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> Yuki_chan: please stop that
<juanonymous> what is a mac desktop image?
<juanonymous> 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop image
<Yuki_chan> im trying to RP
<nacc> juanonymous: for the apple intel computers
<nacc> Yuki_chan: that is inappropriate for this channel
<Yuki_chan> :(
<juanonymous> i see, is there a link where i could find not a mac release?
<lotuspsychje> !alis > Yuki_chan
<ubottu> Yuki_chan, please see my private message
<juanonymous> oh i see one noe
<nacc> juanonymous: where did you look? the default images are amd64 (not mac)
<citroniks> #join python
<lotuspsychje> !download | juanonymous
<ubottu> juanonymous: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Zesty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nacc> lotuspsychje: thanks
<nacc> juanonymous: can you pastebin `apt-cache policy upstart`?
<juanonymous> nacc - cdimages.ubuntu.com
<nacc> juanonymous: you mean, e.g. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<nacc> juanonymous: you want http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ generally
<juanonymous> only cdimages
<nacc> juanonymous: unless you have non-standard hardware
<nacc> juanonymous: in which case you use cdimage
<juanonymous> thanks
<juanonymous> i think this link i got, is not ubuntu's image repo
<nacc> juanonymous: cdimages.ubuntu.com = cdimage.ubuntu.com afaict
<Komputerfreak> torrent downloads are also usually faster in my experience
<juanonymous> yeah nacc, i was close to downloading one
<juanonymous> thanks
<juanonymous> i mean from cdimages.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> Komputerfreak: the non-torrent mirrors are pretty fast also
<Some_Person> Anyone happen to know if ubuntu from a fresh install comes with either 'curl' or 'wget'?
<Some_Person> specifically xenial
<lotuspsychje> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.52.1-4ubuntu1.1 (zesty), package size 145 kB, installed size 348 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.18-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 313 kB, installed size 940 kB
<nacc> Some_Person: pretty sure curl is installed on server, as is wget
<nacc> Some_Person: but i don't think it is on the desktop
<Some_Person> what about wget?
<Komputerfreak> i do not recommend getting scripts with curls and feeding them to bash as some 'tutorials' want you to
<nacc> Some_Person: i said both?
<Komputerfreak> *curl
<Some_Person> nacc: Oh, you're saying neither one is?
<Komputerfreak> cul is optional
<Komputerfreak> curl
<nacc> Some_Person: correct
<nacc> Some_Person: afaict, both are preinstalled only on server
<lotuspsychje> Some_Person: wget is installed: 1.17.1-1ubuntu1.2
<Some_Person> lotuspsychje: great, thanks
<nacc> lotuspsychje: preinstalled?
<lotuspsychje> nacc: yeah got it on 16.04.2 desktop here
<nacc> lotuspsychje: oh ok
<lotuspsychje> just checked apt-cache policy
<nacc> sure, i'm not seeing it in the seeds, but i guess it might get pulled in from someting else
<sim642> I'm looking at rdepends on vlc etc and I have never removed any of them because i have never installed any of them
<nacc> sim642: which command are you using?
<sim642> apt-cache rdepends
<sim642> I have very high suspicious something weird has happened
<nacc> sim642: you can look in the apt and dpkg logs
<nacc> sim642: autoremove won't, by default, remove anything manually installed
<sim642> I zgrepped apt logs already but this system is so old that they've rotated by long shot
<sim642> there's at most a year of logs but this machine is from before 14.04
<sim642> and I've installed vlc way in the past
<sim642> Hmm, it might not have been autoremove which removed it, but the upgrade to 16.04
<sim642> "2017-04-23 21:57:55 remove vlc:i386 2.1.6-0ubuntu14.04.2 <none>"
<Betlehem> ~ *\o/* ~ hellouders?
<adrian_1908> I'm trying to use SFTP with a currently logged in SSH user, but get a "connection refused" error. Any idea why that might be? Shouldn't that pretty much work implicitly?
<sim642> I'm starting to piece it together I think
<sim642> I used to have acestream-player installed but it was from a trusty ppa that got disabled for upgrade
<sim642> and because the version was incompatible with 16.04 too the upgrade flat out removed acestream-player
<sim642> which is built on top of vlc
<sim642> so for some crazy reason it removed vlc as well, despite the fact that I had explicitly installed vlc myself directly much before acestream-player
<Betlehem> vee <3
<sim642> Now I really wanna know why
<nacc> Betlehem: take chat elsewhere
<nacc> sim642: i'm not sure, can you pastebin more of the log?
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: perhaps the #openssh guys will know more of it?
<adrian_1908> lotuspsychje: yeah, writing a message there right now, thanks!
<nacc> adrian_1908: maybe use a pastebin, show ssh user@host and result and sftp user@host. Also consider using sftp -vvv to get more verbose output
<adrian_1908> ok, i'll try the verbose option.
<sim642> nacc, it's a beast: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24518504/
<sim642> I'm grepping out package removals from there and the others are also alarming because I've had to fix them too
<nacc> sim642: np, looking
<sim642> I remember having to reinstall weechat-plugins, but not weechat, without clear reason why it ever had to be removed
<nacc> sim642: hrm, that is strange
<nacc> sim642: how did you upgrade?
<nacc> sim642: it also did upgrade *some* vlc packages
<nacc> sim642: is it possible the ppa you used provided the same versioned vlc/
<sim642> I used do-release-upgrade
<nacc> sim642: ok, that shold have worked
<sim642> I don't think that's the case for vlc, I use a different repo for weechat so that kind of explains it
<sim642> although not really, disabling a repo shouldn't remove all of its packages
<nacc> sim642: well, it will remove its rdeps, potentially
<nacc> sim642: and it might have confused apt as its source is now gone
<nacc> sim642: i'm not sure
<nacc> sim642: in any case, i'm trying it in a container to see
<nacc> sim642: but seems like it's clear now it's not autoremove?
<sim642> Yeah, vlc wasn't removed in autoremove, just stuff left over from it
<sim642> the dpkg log I pasted is from the upgrade
<sidetracking> lmaooo im vaping super hard right now
<Some_Person> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.2-1 (zesty), package size 337 kB, installed size 752 kB
<lotuspsychje> !chat | sidetracking
<ubottu> sidetracking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<faisal> hi
<Sparrow__>  win the bet.  I said when he left he was going for one of those funny cigarettes
<Sparrow__> I win
<simon> hi, does anyone know the commands to mount a flash drive on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS? i am getting it mixed up. the flash drive path is in the "media" folder
<lotuspsychje> simon: 10.04 is end of life
<Sparrow__> Things mounted as /media/show up on the desktop
<simon> it won't mount
<lotuspsychje> simon: install a supported version from the channels topic
<simon> i'm not able to do that right now
<nacc> simon: we can't support eol releases
<Sparrow__> simon, look at it with gparted
<simon> someone gave me the commands before but i forgot them
<nacc> simon: and /media is the mountpoint, not the drive's path
<faisal> you mean dd
<faisal> simon
<Sparrow__> but ageed that it is eol
<simon> Im aware its eol but this is a depricated machine I do not have the option of upgrading and must get important data off of
<nacc> simon: "i'm not able to do that right now" is a terrible response. You have not been getting security updates for years at this point
<nacc> simon: if you're junking the machine, ok, just say that at the beginning
<simon> apologies, that is the indeed the goal
<lotuspsychje> !usn | simon check the security threads you might risk:
<ubottu> simon check the security threads you might risk:: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<nacc> simon: in nay case, `mount /dev/node /mount/point`
<nacc> simon: with options, if needed for filesystem, etc.
<mclaren> hey
<mclaren> i cant open gnome-terminal
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: tell us whats happening
<adrian_1908> RE: I was missing the line `Subsystem sftp internal-sftp` in my `/etc/ssh/sshd_config` file. Now SFTP works :)
<mclaren> so any way i try to run terminal
<nacc> adrian_1908: makes sense )
<mclaren> the cursor goes to the circle thing and then stops
<mclaren> and it doesnt open
<mclaren> trying to open from xterm also doesnt work
<rdanter> simon: identify the /dev/node by doing dmesg, just after inserting the usb it node (sdX) will be one of the last things shown, then mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: errors you get from starting gnome-terminal from xterm?
<mclaren> lotuspsychje: trying to start terminal in guest session also doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: ubuntu version?
<mclaren> 16.04
<sim642> nacc, where is the data about which packages have been explicitly installed stored?
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: updated system to 16.04.2?
<nacc> sim642: apt-mark, iirc
<mclaren> wait let me check
<sim642> nacc, so dpkg wouldn't even know about it?
<nacc> sim642: you mean you used dpkg to install it?
<mclaren> how do u check lotuspsychje
<mclaren> i mean the exact version
<nacc> sim642: dpkg doesn't know about that, no
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: lsb_release -a
<mclaren> yep
<mclaren> its 16.04.2
<rhollan> Hoa can I get NM to set me set up IPSEC vpn connections? I tried following the directions at https://wiki.strongswan.org/projects/strongswan/wiki/NetworkManager but the VPN connections menu remains inactive
<mclaren> so?
<sim642> nacc, I used apt, but I'm just trying to think of a way why vlc would get removed
<mclaren> lotuspsychje: it's 16.04.2
<sim642> if the release upgrade uses dpkg to do something, maybe that's how
<nacc> sim642: it doesn't really, and i mean apt is a wrapper around dpkg
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: good, errors from trying launch gnome-terminal?
<pinnerup> A question: I did a clean install of Zesty. It's supposed to create a swap file. I find a 2 GB swap file created in /, but it doesn't seem to be in use. It doesn't show up in System Monitor, and 'free' doesn't show any swap.
<mclaren> lotuspsychje: Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library Using the fallback 'C' locale
<mclaren> even though locale file is the default
<nacc> mclaren: that's not an error
<mclaren> its a warning i know nacc
<nacc> pinnerup: what does `top` say?
<pinnerup> nacc: 'top' says: "KiB Swap:        0 total,        0 free,        0 used."
<rhollan> I mean, I can do it manually, but with NM supposedly supporting VPNs via plugins, I figured it should "just work". It don't.
<mclaren> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24518633/
<nacc> pinnerup: does `sudo swapon /path/to/swapfile` work?
<nacc> mclaren: are you using stock ubuntu?
<pinnerup> nacc: Yes.
<mclaren> yes nacc
<juanonymous> is there a way that i could disable my ssh login using password? just use keys?
<nacc> pinnerup: is it in fstab?
<juanonymous> without being root
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: are you on unity or gnome?
<nacc> juanonymous: 'disable your ssh login'? you mean logging into your server or from your server?
<mclaren> unity
<pinnerup> nacc: The specific file doesn't seem to be, but I'm unsure of how to parse fstab. I've pasted it here: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24518644/
<juanonymous> logging from ssh
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: did you mess with locale recently?
<juanonymous> i mean i have an ssh here, without sudo access
<nacc> pinnerup: is it /swapfile?
<nacc> pinnerup: odd, it seems like it was commented out
<juanonymous> and i have set keypairs, so that i would not need to login using a password
<pinnerup> nacc: Yes, "/swapfile" exists.
<pinnerup> nacc: It's 2 GB.
<juanonymous> but can i disable logging with a password, without sudo access?
<mclaren> lotuspsychje: nope
<nacc> pinnerup: it would appear you *also* have a encrypted swap?
<pinnerup> nacc: That looks like it, but it doesn't seem to be recognized anywhere.
<nacc> pinnerup: what do you mean?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-terminal xenial | mclaren this the version you have?
<ubottu> mclaren this the version you have?: gnome-terminal (source: gnome-terminal): GNOME terminal emulator application. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 167 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<nacc> pinnerup: uncomment it?
<mclaren> mmm
<nacc> juanonymous: no, to change the ssh server configuration you need to be root
<pinnerup> nacc: I mean the system doesn't seem to have or use any swapfile; there's no indication that there's anything except for that line in fstab.
<mclaren> how do u check the version of it
<nacc> pinnerup: is there a /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ?
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: apt-cache policy gnome-terminal
<juanonymous> nacc, ok thanks
<mclaren> alright
<pinnerup> nacc: Humm, no, there doesn't seem to be. ("/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: cannot open `/dev/mapper/cryptswap1' (No such file or directory)")
<mclaren> yes lotuspsychje it is that version'
<nacc> pinnerup: odd, on a fresh install, i don't know why your fstab would look like that
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: as a test can you try to launch with sudo gnome-terminal?
<mclaren> wait i got it working again lotuspsychje
<mclaren> thanks for the hlep
<pinnerup> nacc: Yeah, that's puzzling. But it'll be fine if I just uncomment the first swap line (and then perhaps comment the cryptswap)?
<eelstrebor> when i go to chmod files i get 'Read-only file system' even though i used sudo chmod or sudo -i -> chmod
<lotuspsychje> mclaren: what did you do?
<pinnerup> nacc: 'cat /etc/crypttab' gives: "cryptswap1 UUID=b179c476-da89-4596-a3dd-e2e8c3a3d227 /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64"
<simon> I have successfully mounted the drive, however it says I dont have permission to copy files to the destination
<rdanter> simon: just use sudo cp ...
<nacc> eelstrebor: a read-only fs is not a permissions issue
<nacc> eelstrebor: it means most likely you're in the emergency shell or there are disk errors
<nacc> pinnerup: i think so?
<nacc> pinnerup: odd that you have crypttab
<nacc> pinnerup: did you set up encrypted swap during the install?
<pinnerup> nacc: No, I let the installer set everything up, but I clicked off the "encrypt home directory" option.
<nacc> pinnerup: hrm, i don't think encrypted swap is the default
<n-iCe> ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<n-iCe> is that the last iso, right
<nacc> n-iCe: that is the current release
<nacc> n-iCe: do you want a non-LTS release?
<n-iCe> nacc, just the last iso
<n-iCe> actually :)
<pinnerup> nacc: That's odd.
<nacc> pinnerup: agreed
<eelstrebor> nacc, yeah, well, now i can't get the external hd to mount - kinda hard to backup the internal drive when my 2 backup drives can't copy/update the files - gonna try a reboot of this pc
<nacc> n-iCe: why exactly?
<n-iCe> want the last
<n-iCe> is that bad?
<Betlehem> AirCrack Rules..
<Southern_Gentlem> the last hasnt been created yet
<n-iCe> anyway, it is, downloading, thanks.
<Betlehem> howdy
<nacc> n-iCe: you undestand the difference between LTS and non-LTS?
<superprower> Hello! In the settings, there is an interesting thing called 'Disable touchpad while typing'. Hovewer, it doesn't work if you set timeout before turning touchpad back on for less that a second, which is really long wait for me. Is there any way to make delay smaller, like, 0.5 or less seconds? I know options allow to set this value, but it just turns on touchpad back on immediately. Thanks!
<n-iCe> nacc, yes, not what I asked.
<nacc> n-iCe: you asked "is that bad?" i can't answer unless you know the difference
<n-iCe> what does that have to do with my question? just wanted to know the last iso out there, the one I posted is, the lts version is not.
<nacc> n-iCe: you said "want the last...is that bad?" I can't answer that unless I know you understand what installing a non-LTS means
<n-iCe> oh god
<n-iCe> thanks
<nacc> n-iCe: it is bad if you don't, because you will be one of the many poeple who come here in 9 months complaining that they need to upgrade
<n-iCe> I just wanted the last release, no idea why you make things so complicated, any way, I got my answer, thanks, don't want the LTS, don't care about the support, just wanted the last one, to try it out.
<n-iCe> but thanks nacc I know the difference between those two
<n-iCe> by the way, iso's are big now, 1.5GB
<nacc> n-iCe: so?
<n-iCe> Remeber when they were like 600MB
<nacc> n-iCe: please keep it on topic
<n-iCe> what?
<nacc> n-iCe: the size of the ISOs is not a support topic
<n-iCe> it is
<n-iCe> now I can't use a damn CD
<n-iCe> let's see where I keep my usb drives
<n-iCe> oh, debian is still under a cd size
<n-iCe> bye bye
<Pex> Hello. Anyone knows how do i change the number of pages of my mouse wheel scroll in ubuntu-gnome?
<cloudbud> I want to create a zookeeper script for ubuntu 14. will this work ?
<cloudbud> https://gist.github.com/bejean/b9ff72c6d2143e16e35d
<cloudbud> the service that i can put in init.d
<TheEagerPadawan> hi gentlemen, i'm working with a device with 2 harddisk in it and i managed to mount the second one however i need to have sudo rights when i want to move a file from hardisk 1 to hardisk 2 is there a way around this?
<Adnol> Hello
<Adnol> What is up
<FreddyP> the sky
<Adnol> Are you a techno master
<FreddyP> I mastered it in the 90's with some happy pills
<Adnol> oh ok
<YankDownUnder> FreddyP, "happy pills" + mastering techno...yep... 'splains A LOT... :)
<n-iCe> Done, ubuntu 17.04 is installed.
<n-iCe> Looks nice.
<Adnol> Can you guyus help me with a ubuntu problem
<anddam> hello
<Adnol> i am having a ubuntu problem
<YankDownUnder> Adnol, Could you possibly be a bit more specific?
<n-iCe> Adnol: you should ask :D
<Adnol> yes
<Betlehem> :-)
<Adnol> My quantum Entanglement Generator is using ubuntu and for some reason, I cannot align the Proton Accelerator and the Particle Synchronization array
<cloudbud> can someone verify this script is compatible with ubuntu14?
<Adnol> what should I do?
<anddam> I switched keyboard to a compact layout one, with this keyboard alt+` doesn't cycle windows of current programs, how can I inspect what's not working?
<cloudbud> https://gist.github.com/bejean/b9ff72c6d2143e16e35d
<Adnol> will that work?
<YankDownUnder> Adnol, What's the largest hammer you own?
<Adnol> I have a sledgehammer
<YankDownUnder> Adnol, There ya go. Issue resolved.
<Adnol> Are you trolling me!!!
<Adnol> Are you trying to make me break my invention
<Adnol> You fool!
<Adnol> you have no idea what you are doing!
<YankDownUnder> Adnol, Yes and yes, but no. I'd not want to interfere with Quantum Entanglement Generation.
<Adnol> >:(
<Adnol> you are trying to prank me bro
<Pex>  Anyone knows how do i change the number of pages/lines of my mouse wheel scroll in ubuntu-gnome?
<YankDownUnder> Pex, In a "web browser" or in "normal" applications?
<Adnol> OH POOP! I SPILLED CAMPBELL'S SOUP ON MY VIRTUAL PARTICLE STABILIZER
<Pex> YankDownUnder, web browser
<Adnol> Pex
<Adnol> can you help me
<Pex> wait, isn't the same?
<Adnol> Pex
<Adnol> PEX!!!
<YankDownUnder> Pex, no...there are settings for "web browsers" that are going to basically be independent of the "desktop"...as well, it's also going to be dependent on the desktop that you're using.
<Pex> Abnol, what?
<Adnol> can you hlep me
<enclude> hello, i have downloaded linux mint iso 18.1 serena. I want to import the key and test the authenticity, but kleopatra does not import anything as it says. What is wrong?
<Adnol> synchronize my meson harmonizer array
<Rubiksmomo> Hey. After installing some updates my Ubuntu just shows a purple screen when I boot. It works if I go to advanced and pick the 2nd newest version. What should I do next? I'm worried that the older version gets cleaned and I can't boot at all anymore.
<Pex> YankDownUnder, humm... i guess web browser it is
<jushur> !mint enclude
<Adnol> pex why dont you help
<enclude> jushur: It is just an gpg question
<YankDownUnder> enclude, Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Pex> YankDownUnder, i'm looking for a feature like windows has for setthe number of lines of the mouse wheel
<frankspank> can someone recommend a good wireframing mockup tool for ubuntu?
<Adnol> ivE SAID YOUR NAME LIKE FREAKING 10 TIMES
<Adnol> STFU PEX BITCH
<YankDownUnder> Pex, The same feature exists in linux - you merely have to look for it.
<Adnol> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<enclude> YankDownUnder: sry
<Pex> Adnol, you're problem is related to physics, and i'm no physicist :)
<Adnol> WHY DIDN"T YOU TELL ME THAT BEFORE
<Pex> i was answering YankDownUnder, sorry
<Rubiksmomo> Adnol, You want all 1882 users to tell you what they don't know? Then how do you find the correct answer among those "I don't knows"?
<jushur> dremo: #ubuntu-offtopic plz
<Adnol> I just want help :(
<pavlos> Pex: this may help ... http://www.webupd8.org/2015/12/how-to-change-mouse-scroll-wheel-speed.html
<Rubiksmomo> Adnol, Just be patient. Search online meanwhile. Ask again after a while.
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo: Proprietary Graphic's driver ?? what release and what is the graphic chip set ?
<Rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, GeForce GTX 960M with X.Org driver. Never got the Nvidia driver working properly. I think I have dual GPU and stuff. There was some update to Ubuntu core, maybe they fixed something.
<Rubiksmomo> Might work now if I reboot
<bratchley> how do I disable unattended upgrades?
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo: I ran 14.04 with a nVidia GT710 . It has no nouveau support . ( kepler chip set is "unrecognized") .
<jvelasquez> Hello. I have a new service I added to /etc/systemd/system,  which starts fine, but systemd keeps restarting it every 5 minutes.
<YankDownUnder> jvelasquez, Did you use "systemctl" to add the service, or did you merely create the service and copy it to /etc/systemd/whatever ?
<codebam> hey, I installed ubuntu server on my drive. when I reboot into it I'm just greeted by a flashing prompt
<codebam> same thing happened with debian
<codebam> so I'm not sure what the issue is
<jvelasquez> YankDownUnder,  first I added file /etc/systemd/system/jvelasquez.service,  and then:  systemctl enable jvelasquez.service && systemctl start jvelasquez
<Perigee> Does anyone know how to launch a script after connecting to a specific wifi network?
<codebam> maybe I'll try bios boot
<YankDownUnder> jvelasquez, Fair enough...
<codebam> (legacy)
<frankspank> codebam, isn't ubuntu server headless?
<codebam> frankspank: what do you mean? I can't boot into getty?
<codebam> like I mean I'm not even seeing grub
<frankspank> codebam, ooo
<codebam> yeah I'm going to try bios boot. I'm booted into my other hard drive right now. we'll see how it goes I guess
<frankspank> codebam, you dual booting?
<codebam> no
<codebam> seperate drives
<frankspank> codebam, guess you've tried holding shift or escape?
<codebam> when?
<codebam> no I haven't
<codebam> anyways, rebooting now. I'll try shift or esc
<frankspank> codebam, if shit/escape doesn't help then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bratchley> If I comment out all the Allowed-Origins in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades will that be enough to avoid updates?
<frankspank> codebam, although if its a clean HD I'd just start again and reinstall ubuntu server
<scythefwd> enin folks
<scythefwd> ok folks.. must have utilities?
<codebam> frankspank: okay, I'll try that. I've had this same issue after installing debian so it must be some bios options or something
<codebam> oh hmm
<codebam> never mind that's a boot repair cd
<frankspank> codebam, is the boot sort order correct?
<codebam> I'm manually selecting it to boot. my first boot option is a uefi option, but I have my bios set to try legacy first on drives
<scythefwd> trying to multi boot?
<codebam> no, 2 seperate drives
<frankspank> codebam, def sounds like a bios issue then
<codebam> yeah I'll try toggling on and off some of the intel security shit
<codebam> anyways. be back in 10 or 15 mins if it doesn't boot
<scythefwd> i came in to the middle of that... what was his issue?
<jvelasquez> if using systemd,  how could I autologin a user and start up an X11 session without a silly display manager?
<anddam> where is the default alt+` for cycling windows defined? it's not in Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<scythefwd> trying to change the key binding for the switch applications anddam?
<anddam> sort of
<anddam> I got a magicforce68 and with it I cannot cycle windows of Terminal, that I use quite a lot
<scythefwd> ah.. trying to map that to a button on the mouse? (is it a mouse, or pad of some sort?)
<anddam> I'm looking into reassign the action to whatever code the key is sennding, but I cannot even figure who's catching it
<codebam> yep so still not booting even after toggling a bunch of intel security settings on and off
<anddam> no, it's a tiny keyboard
<codebam> I'm not really sure what the issue is at this point
<codebam> I mean I'm still able to boot into Arch fine
<scythefwd> interesting.. last mini kb I looked at was the happy hacker light lol.. bout 10 years ago
<scythefwd> ok code.. I came into this about 1/2 way through
<scythefwd> you have multiple linux distros installed, can only boot to one on hd 0?
<anddam> scythefwd: it's not "mini", it's 68% or o
<anddam> so
<scythefwd> mini enough ;)
<anddam> and quite enjoyable too, for about 50$, it's a mechanical
<scythefwd> nice
<anddam> point is I strongly feel to remap that key
<codebam> scythefwd: okay so basically I installed ubuntu server, finished the installation, and I'm just booting to a flashing prompt. I have 2 seperate drives in my machine right now, one has Arch on it, the other Ubuntu Server (which doesn't boot).
<scythefwd> I'm "stuck" on either a laptop or a crappy logitec bluetooth that I have for my desktop so my kids dont steal it lol
<anddam> I find such a task as "figure what software component is assigning this keyboard shortcuts" quite difficult on linux
<scythefwd> if you disable the arch drive, does the server boot?
<scythefwd> i believe that is handled by x
<codebam> I'll try. I have to unscrew it
<scythefwd> codebam ?  justpull the power cord to the disk.. wait, you mean pop open the case.. duh.. sorry, blonde moment
<scythefwd> anddam - found a wiki article for arch that talks about x.org key bindings
<anddam> scythefwd: URL?
<anddam> oh the query
<anddam> my bad
<scythefwd> sent it to ya im PM
<anddam> yep, that's what I just wrote
<scythefwd> should take you directly to the article
<scythefwd> says some of it is dated.. so I'm not sure how helpful it is
<anddam> well I remember about setxkbmap/xmodmap, point is this is happening at GNOME/Unity level
<lavinho> good night
<Betlehem> :-) EHLO From 127.0.0,.1 Your host is *!*@*Splendid.night > Weclome to channel #Ubuntu
<lavinho> how to put sound works lenovo ideapad 100s ?
<anddam> I'd like to be able to match the responsible for the keyboard handling without having to remap
<scythefwd> I figured those would be mostly defined in x, and only special stuff by the wdm
<YankDownUnder> anddam, What is the current "key combo" for you to switch desktops?
<dpg__> Monitor no longer initialized on boot (nvidia card): tried to boot ubuntu off usb for install, it just sat turning on the spinner, hit reboot, now monitor won't boot up. What can I do to correct this?
<dpg__> monitor won't turn on at all now.
<anddam> YankDownUnder: mm desktops I'm not sure, I have to check. I usually do ctrl-alt-arrows
<anddam> YankDownUnder: are you referring to a "Switch to desktop N" shortcut?
<dpg__> Nvidia DVI ports (worked before plugging in and rebooting off usb)
<scythefwd> ohh.. forgot about that one
<vex8ion> Howdy... Could someone tell me if this {OpenGL version 2.0 with the framebuffer object extension} is something I can rectify through software or is a hardware issue? Thanks inadvance for your time...
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | dpg__ Maybe try:
<ubottu> dpg__ Maybe try:: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<YankDownUnder> anddam, Depends on the desktop - in "Gnome3" it's "CTRL+ALT+UP/DOWN" to switch through the desktops...
<anddam> YankDownUnder: I'm using default 16.04, I figure that's Unity and not vanilla GNOME3, right?
<YankDownUnder> anddam, Ah. Unity. Not a fan, bro...
<scythefwd> alt+tab doesnt let you scroll through the different open term windows?
<wishe> What window manager can i use that does not use up my battery life twice as fast a windows machine?
<YankDownUnder> scythefwd, "tasks" - it allows you to view running apps
<wishe> And i mean windows is supposed to be bloated right. Ubuntu with Unity is bloatmaster
<anddam> scythefwd: you need to pause on a program for that, the alt+` is way handier
<wishe> It literally eats battery
<wishe> Compiz is insane
<scythefwd> wishe.. win 10 isnt actually that bad
<dpg__> Bashing-om: I can't even get the monitor to turn on, how would I edit the boot parameter?
<YankDownUnder> wishe, XFce, LxDE, WindowMaker, Openbox, Fluxbox...
<scythefwd> but there are a lot of lightweight wdm's, xfce, fluxbox, cinnamon seems to be pretty light too
<wishe> xfce, is that hard to install on ubuntu? I tried to install LxDE and managed to break my system in the process
<marvin3> is it possible to get /dev/fb0 interface on top of X in ubuntu?
<wishe> Had to revert to old Unity
<xangua> Wishe have you tried tlp? http://www.webupd8.org/2015/02/advanced-power-management-tool-tlp-sees.html?m=1
<Bashing-om> apes: Ouch ! . And when re-booting .. no screen too as bios loads ?
<wishe> I tried powertop, it made my battery even worse actually
<dpg__> Bashing-om: no screen as bios loads
<scythefwd> dpg.. do you also have onboard?
<scythefwd> onboard video
<dpg__> scythefwd: there is, I tried that as well. I had to unscrew a port cover that said don't remove.
<codebam> scythefwd: no laptop, so I had to unscrew the drive. this is my thinkpad
<codebam> it didn't boot without the arch drive in though
<codebam> same thing
<codebam> just a prompt
<scythefwd> ah.. gotcha, and mow im jealous,
<scythefwd> sounds like a borked load.. did you put the boot loader on that hdd?
<scythefwd> since you dont have to and chain with grub.. its not a given
<dpg__> scythefwd: you talking to me?
<scythefwd> dpg, yes sorry
<dpg__> It was in the middle of just spinning or blinking with a cursor prompt
<dpg__> so I rebooted thinking it was just hung.
<scythefwd> non dominant had typing.. i keep it abreveiated
<scythefwd> i want a 2nd disk for my laptop
<dpg__> scythefwd: no worries. but it shouldn't have borked everything, right?
<scythefwd> wouldnt think so
<wishe> xangua: Is tlp hard to set up?
<Bashing-om> dpg__: Before the operating system level then. Might power down and pull the mains power - check the display cable (desktop) . power back up and hope .
<scythefwd> my lappy wont boot uefi windows.. sometimes theyre quirky
<scythefwd> though mineis older
<codebam> maybe I'll try installing without the other drive inserted
<xangua> wishe: tlp needs barely any setup if you use Intel
<scythefwd> xangua.. got a brief synopsis of tlp?
<dpg__> Bashing-om: hm, beyond hope?
<xangua> scythefwd: your can either let it work with default settings or play with them
<Bashing-om> dpg__: Never, but it is not an ubuntu issue as there is no display as bios loads .
<xangua> And it's already in Ubuntu's default repository
<scythefwd> just pwr management?
<codebam> I tried reinstalling grub
<scythefwd> oh.. im running a ssd, and special things i need to consider in linux?  trim?
<dpg__> Bashing-om: is it possible the output for video is no longer going through the nvidia card, maybe I should remove the nvidia card and trythe on-board video without the card attached.
<Bashing-om> dpg__: That too is one thing to try . Possible that the card has died .
<dpg__> Bashing-om: wow, convenient as I'm getting in a Titan Xp today.
<dpg__> :P hopefully this box doesn't kill every card it touches.
<ash_workz> hey, so, stupid question but, I installed php-gd via `sudo apt-get install ...`; that shows up in dpkg but php -m doesn't show the module... what am I forgetting?
<YankDownUnder> dpg__, Could it be that the BIOS defaulted to the "onboard" vid and that's why you're not getting output...? (I hate thinking that expensive video cards die)
<scythefwd> dpg.. had an hp that i thought was killing vid cards, ended up being mobo
<Bashing-om> dpg__: Got a large enough power supply for a high end card ?
<lavinho> help me
<lavinho> linuxium images not found
<dpg__> Bashing-om: yeah, but the video card I'm trying to use now is some stock nvidia card
<lavinho> lenovo ideapad 100s
<dpg__> scythefwd: what was wrong with the mobo?
<scythefwd> @dpg unsure
<wishe> xangua, I have a Intel Xeon and a Nvidia QM1000
<scythefwd> couldnt see and leaking or bulged caps, but pcie port was not working
<scythefwd> and my usb ports were dying
<dpg__> scythefwd: funny enough this is an HP
<scythefwd> doh
<dpg__> :poop emoji:
<Zalabaslea> :-)
<scythefwd> dpg_: not a 500-123 I hope lol
<marvin3> how do I restart X?
<scythefwd> It died the first time after about 2 years
<scythefwd> marvin ctrl+shift+backspace
<scythefwd> no, 1 year.. just under actually
<scythefwd> got it repaired by hp.. then again it died 2 years later
<said> hi
<wishe> What would you say is reasonable battery life on a new laptop?
<scythefwd> do you have a 6 cell or a 9 cell, what are the specs?
<scythefwd> macbook pro.. 7-8 hours .. a more full featured laptop.. I see about 4-5 on my 12 cell, about 3 on my 9 cell
<dpg__> oh snap, I fixed it.
<dpg__> wtf
<YankDownUnder> dpg__, BIOS screwup?
<scythefwd> but my laptop is a few years old.. its an old 6410 with an i7 620m, no discrete video, ssd, dvd, 8gb ram, wifi..
<scythefwd> what was it dpg?
<wishe> 86mh 6 cell, Intel Xeon E3-1505M v5, 32gb ram, 512GB M.2, Nvidia Quadro M1000M
<wishe> wh*
<dpg__> BIOS powered up, then dumps me into a blank screen
<dpg__> but at least the monitor is powered up now
<wishe> I get 7+ hours on windows
<dpg__> still can't change boot order
<scythefwd> I'd not expect into less than 3-4 hours on that wishe.. probably more
<dpg__> I don't know how I fixed it. I took the nvidia card out, stripped the board of extraneous plugs (front panel, etc)
<dpg__> blew on the video card (for dust and goot luck)
<wishe> ok scythefwd then something is probably wrong with my setup
<dpg__> good*
<dpg__> then it booted up the bios screen, but nothing after that
<simon> best channel for general ubuntu mate tech support?
<scythefwd> your other os is booting fine yes? when you have the drive plugged in?
<wishe> Is 4.8.0.51 the newest stable kernel?
<YankDownUnder> simon, #ubuntu-mate
<simon> thanks!
<Bashing-om> !nomodeeset | dpg__ Now try ::
<scythefwd> simon, I think it would depend on the issues lol
<dpg__> now it's back to doing the same thing. other OS is not booting fine.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | dpg__ Now try ::
<ubottu> dpg__ Now try ::: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dpg__> This is seriously bizarre. I can't figure out what's triggering it to go back into this mode. It worked twice, then no more.
<scythefwd> so even with nothing else plugged in, just basic necessities it's .. displeased?
<marvin3> why can't I install xserver-xorg-video-fbdev on ubuntu 16.04:
<marvin3> The following packages have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev : Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<marvin3> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Bashing-om> dpg__: Hybrid graphics .. such that the system reads the xorg.conf file and the nVida card is not present ... and the system pukes ??
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, Are you in a terminal?
<scythefwd> what do you have installed marvin?
<marvin3> YankDownUnder X is running
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, Are you performing the update/upgrade in a terminal?
<marvin3> scythefwd a lot of things, too many to list
<wishe> Has anyone ever noticed an issue where suddenly the Ubuntu Dash/Launcher menu, is smaller than normal when you try to open it. And it wont extend?
<scythefwd> marvin.. I mean what version of x are you running
<marvin3> YankDownUnder not sure I understand the question.. i am trying to install it in terminal under x using apt install
<marvin3> scythefwd how can I check?
<aruns> Hi, I am running ftp 0.17-33 on ubuntu 16.04, I notice that it does not come with tab completion during an FTP session by default, I recall that there is a version 1 and version 2 that you can switch between for the FTP command line client in order to enable tab completion but cannot fully remember and nothing about it in the ftp man page, does anyone know how I can enable tab completion?
<dpg__> Bashing-om: well it doesn't even display the BIOS
<aruns> I am guessing I need to install a more up to date ftp package.
<scythefwd> apt-cache search |grep xserver
<aruns> One that enables tab completion.
<aruns> Either that or install something like lftp.
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, So you're in a terminal...THAT is what I'm trying to get at...SO, what you can do is: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<aruns> The hosting provider I am using only allows for FTP connections.
<wishe> TLP seems like it does it's job, It looks to have extended the battery life by 2 hours
<wishe> Thanks guys
<scythefwd> yank.. why upgrade then dist upgrade?  wouldnt the dist upgrade catch everything?
<scythefwd> wishe.. just remember.. that is an estimated #
<aruns> Actually, it looks like I need to create a .editrc file
<wishe> I know but it helps to know that the estimation has gone up and the percentage seems to move slower
<marvin3> scythefwd that gave me 345 lines
<dpg__> ok bios boots up
<scythefwd> then tighten up your grep
<dpg__> going through process of elimination
<Bashing-om> dpg__: Desk top or lap top machine ? - able to switch out the display cable ?
<dpg__> Desktop, also this is weird, Bios boot up twice, then no more, same as before.
<wishe> Haha so i restarted my computer and now my battery life goes from estimated 6 hours to 1,5 hours
<wishe> TLP is bugged  like i suspected
<scythefwd> well, off to init 6 this and see if I get the same thing as wishe
<marvin3> YankDownUnder I did  that but I am still getting the same error
<scythefwd> and I see the same thing.. huge drop in extimated time
<minimec> wishe: Your computer will always boot in 'performance' mode and then change the cpu governor to 'ondemand'. On the next 'power pull' of your battery, you will see that 'battery estimation' will again rise.
<wishe> scythefwd: after about 2 mins it goes back to 6 hours. I think it registers high power usage during boot
<wishe> Ok minimec
<wishe> But performance is only gonna give me 2 hours?
<wishe> I am not running a 1080GTX
<AppAraat> hello, is this method still relevant for 16.04? https://askubuntu.com/a/85223
<scythefwd> youd be surprized at what your proc can pull lol
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, Reboot, try again.
<scythefwd> bbl.. gotta try and put a kid down for a nap without ww3 breaking out
<wishe> Did yours go back scythefwd ?
<minimec> wishe: If you now start a cpu intensive task, like a flash video in 1080p in full screen, battery life will obviously go down fast again....
<scythefwd> yup
<scythefwd> backup to 4 hours
<cloudbud> I am getting permission denied on this script https://pastebin.com/3x1i9rfM when trying to start
<wishe> scythefwd: i started a youtube film, and it went from 6 to 3:30
<wishe> minimec: **
<scythefwd> which works for me.. cause my battery is still 67%
<wishe> And that is on 66%
<marvin3> YankDownUnder same :|
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, In the terminal, can you try: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade ===> see what THAT does, hmm?
<wishe> The reason I am wondering so much about this power thing is because I have never used a laptop as my workstation before only for meetings and have not worried about power. Is it normal?
<dpg__> ok, now it's just hung on the BIOS screen
<WizardOfMos> t
<dpg__> I *think* if I reseat the video card (completely take it out) then boot, then turn off the computer, and replace the video card, the BIOS screen comes on
<marvin3> YankDownUnder 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dpg__> now it's just hung there
<wishe> dpg__: did you try to boot in recovery?
<dannyxn> hello
<dannyxn> how are you doing?
<wishe> Hello dannyxn
<dpg__> wishe: I don't get the option. It just hangs on the BIOS screen.
<dannyxn> hello @wishe
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, So...did that resolve the issue?
<dannyxn> how to send message directly to sb but on public chat?
<wishe> Does not sound like an Ubuntu problem dpg__
<wishe> Sounds  like hardware
<marvin3> YankDownUnder no. how can I check the version of xserver-xorg-core?
<dannyxn> --V i suppose
<cloudbud> My service script says permission denied
<cloudbud> how to resolve that
<Zalabas> chmod +x app.sh
<marvin3> I think it is a library or something. it isn't a program
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, You can just use the Software Center, or Synaptic, really...that's simple...I am curious, though, is there a reason you're mucking about with your XWindows?
<cloudbud> My service script https://pastebin.com/3x1i9rfMAC
<DRLZ> Hello guys, i just installed linux mint with my old /home folder in another partition. All my browsers cant display the font properly. How can I fix it? Any ideas?
<marvin3> YankDownUnder, I want to continue devloping this program without having access to the embedded device it is actually for. getting framebuffer to work under X would simplify testing
<dpg__> I wonder if HP bricked my bios because I tried to install Ubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> marvin3, AH...well, that answers THAT question...hmm...in all reality, you might want to dig through the wikis/forums pertaining to development of cross-platform applications...that is where I'd start, matey...
<pvh_sa> hi there. I'm on 16.04 trying to get my bluetooth headset working. I connected and `bluetoothctl info` shows the device as connected with Headset, Audio Sink, A/V Remote Control Target, A/V Remote Control and Handfree profiles. it shows up as Handsfree in the sound settings but if I select it I can't get any audio
<scythefwd> I would find that unlikely dpg):
<DRLZ> Hello guys, i just installed linux mint with my old /home folder in another partition. All my browsers cant display the font properly. How can I fix it? Any ideas?
<scythefwd> ohhh bluetooth.. kind of looking to get a usb bt .. anyone have any that didnt work for them?
<minimec> DRLZ: LAst time I had a font problem in the browser (missing italic fonts) I reinstalled the following fonts... 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall fonts-cantarell fonts-dejavu-core fonts-freefont-ttf'
<dpg__> scythefwd: hm, I'm going to take this new power supply out and try with the old one.
<dpg__> moved from a 450W to 600W
<wishe> dpg__: why would they do that? It is your laptop. I am on a Dell myself, and there are some issues with Ubuntu and nvidia and there was also some issues with suspend mode and other kernel stuff but it seems to be resolved now
<marvin3> YankDownUnder yeah I'll try that route. anyway thanks for trying!
<Zalabas> Thats the Spirit.
<pvh_sa> scythefwd, I've got a "Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle" - USB ID 0a12:0001 - works with some things, not others
<wishe> Which nvidia drivers are people using anyhow?
<wishe> I am still on 370
<Zalabas> 730 4gb GDdr5 should be enought?
<scythefwd> I'm not.. running the mostly useless intel integrated here
<scythefwd> 730?
<Zalabas> scythefwd: i use integrated
<dpg__> wishe: no idea. why would it boot fine into ubuntu from USB and then when I restart it, just *sometimes* boot to bios and other times hang?
<scythefwd> ah
<dpg__> feels weird.
<Zalabas> but next i7 will come with a gt730 4gb gddr5 at least
<Zalabas> bumblebeed :-)
<wishe> no idea dpg__
<scythefwd> I run a 740 ti oc 2gb in my desktop.. and whatever came in my i7 in the laptop (arendale cpu)
<Zalabas> well yeah the difference is huge
<Zalabas> this ivy is enought
<minimec> wishe: Stock ubuntu version 375.39 with a gtx1060, but I face some problems revently with the latest kernel updates...
<wishe> My laptop has built in too, but i hope and think the nvidia GPU is actually active
<Zalabas> well at least i would get a 1050Ti-FTW
<Zalabas> adquire. but 4gb gddr5 should be %ok% ?
<Zalabas> much cheaper and forlinux only.
<scythefwd> sorry, 750 ti.. lol
<wishe> minimec: ok, i was using 381 but it was buggy
<scythefwd> yeah, 4gb is fine.. I actually only have 2gb on my desktop card
<Zalabas> lets compare GTS450 with GT730 :) idem :) GTS450 that rocked sabayon to hell :-()
<wishe> How do i check which GPU is actually acrive?
<wishe> active*
<scythefwd> I hope to upgrade to 1060 soonish
<Zalabas> then is enought...just compare with a GTS450 1gb if its >* get it if its <*^still waiiing
<wishe> I wonder how the Q1000M is compared to the 1050
<Zalabas> hmm the gentoo tty was violet.
<minimec> wishe: glxinfo | grep renderer
<Zalabas> not greeny :) another guarantee of quality and things hasnt changed too much :)
<wishe> glxinfo command not found
<wishe> I am guessing that is not good
<Zalabas> apt-get install mesa-utils
<minimec> wishe: ^^
<wishe> OpenGL renderer string: Quadro M1000M/PCIe/SSE2 so i guess im all good
<wishe> cheers
<Sparrow__> question:  where can I find the switchover from apt-get install to apt install
<oerheks> Sparrow__, it is a transition with systemD, apt-get works equal as apt, untill further notice
<scythefwd> the switchover?  both work on my ubuntu based system (not saying its accurate for ubuntu)
<scythefwd> are they diff binaries or just an alias oerheks
<Sparrow__> I just saw a situation where apt-get worked and apt did not or the other way around
<Sparrow__> Getts blurry after awhile
<Sparrow__> oerheks, thanks
<oerheks> i think it ithey are different binairies indeed, https://www.maketecheasier.com/apt-vs-apt-get-ubuntu/
<Sparrow__> Jumping between distros just got a bit harder
<kenrin> apt works a bit better for dependecies,  otherwise they are both the same i thought
<scythefwd> lol.. thats the fun of linux sparrow.. its like a box of chocolates.. sometimes you get into a distro.. and you wonder why they would ever do that
<Sparrow__> Aptitude just a bit different too
<Sparrow__> scythefwd, I was with Ubuntu for many years then they did that unity thing and I defected to mint
<scythefwd> I tried ubuntu hoary, and occelot, and one other.. whatever the j one was
<scythefwd> now I'm on mint too
<wishe> Is Mint the one that uses Cinnamon?
<scythefwd> trying to see if its really useable for the old man
<scythefwd> wishe, its one of the available wdm's
<Sparrow__> wishe, Cinnamon is one of their flavors, I use Mate
<scythefwd> my father is a bit of a neophyte.. so I have to make sure everything he could possibly want will work without difficulty
<Sparrow__> Im not trying to start a discussion on Mint
<scythefwd> getting amazon prime videos to work was harder than it should have been
<Zalabas> Im against it if my opinionations count
<Sparrow__> scythefwd, it should hve just been install chrome and make sure you have drm enabled
<kenrin> mint blocks security and upstream and gets hacked ISOs injected
<wishe> I kind of like Unity when it comes to UI. I usually use alt tab, and ctrl alt arrows or ctrl shit numpads to navigate all the windows and position them, and having that one task bare with my apps on the bottom serves me well
<Zalabas> life's better even with a nintendo game boy pocket
<wishe> Windows key and search aswell
<Sparrow__> kenrin, WHere did yo read that?
<wishe> Works like it should
<dpg__> ok, so reverted back to 460W power supply from 600(B)W power supply
<kenrin> Which part sparrow__ ?
<dpg__> that seems to have fixed it? but wtf. why?
<Sparrow__> any of it
<scythefwd> sparrow.. I had chrome in there.. had to go find the HAL package before it would play
<Zalabas> in the beginning i rejected it so the spam finally captch me.. and i see.. :) not secure...
<kenrin> well they got hacked last year,  check any news site.  The rest I read on various articles and reddit and mint forums
<wishe> nice dpg__ i guess you needed more power
<wishe> Files on Ubuntu though is pretty bad
<wishe> Is it possible to use Dolphin or Nemo?
<Zalabas> yes
<Zalabas> why not engrampa
<dpg__> reverted. I went from 600W -> 460W
<scythefwd> wishe.. windows pups up our menu too, and has search there
<scythefwd> who made your psu
<wishe> dpg__: i guess cpu broken
<Sparrow__> kenrin, Read a bit more carefully and i is offtopic, thanks and enjoy ubuntu
<Zalabas> who needs a PSU ? electricity provider doesnt need a PS***EOF From client**
<Zalabas> i use 1 external ;=)
<Zalabas> thanks
<wishe> There is so much to explore in the Linux world, distros, wdms, file managers, launchers, and much much more. i love it
<wishe> But I am scared to make my system crap by just installing and installing stuff
<Sparrow__> wishe, set up dual linux boot
<Zalabas> then dd to another drive when u consider its perfect
<wishe> It seems like there is alot of instructions to just install alot of stuff with apt, but there is never anything about removing your old shit
<wishe> Like if i install Xfce, i want to get rid of Unity completely
<Sparrow__> wishe, if you use our package manager to install it will be fin on uninstall
<scythefwd> last time seriously used linux, ntfs write wasa scary thing
<Sparrow__> scythefwd, 1- yrs
<Sparrow__> 10
<Zalabas> ntfs? abandon the ships!
<wishe> Sparrow__: you mean synaptic?
<ReimuHakurei> wow, systemd-resolve is super broken... at least in lxd.
<niebrazka> Hello
<ReimuHakurei> it just gives up and times out.
<Sparrow__> wishe, yes
<ReimuHakurei> see: https://i.shoov.in/1494023134.txt
<ReimuHakurei> any ideas?
<scythefwd> i used it as a primary back in o2/o3
<ReimuHakurei> this results in apt being broken...
<dpg__> I soke too soon
<dpg__> wishe: broken cpu? how so?
<wishe> I tried to install lxde and it actually broke my system, i had to boot in recovery with rw permissions and manually edit lightdm.conf files to get a greeter running
<wishe> gpu*** dpg__
<Zalabas> hmm https://pastebin.com/VnyTL7pZ
<Zalabas> that's Linux ;)
<scythefwd> ok folks
<dpg__> hm
<scythefwd> peace and bacon grease
<dpg__> why would BIOS work sometimes and not others?
<wishe> What command is that?
<wishe> Zalabas: ^^
<Zalabas> fdisk -l
<brotherBox> hi guys, after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, ubuntu no longer considers my Xorg.conf options in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. any help?
<Zalabas> well im looking to erradicate that serial number
<vlt> Hello. Using ps or top another user is able to see the names of my processes running. Is there a way for them to read my environment variables?
<Ben64> vlt: no
<Seveas> Ben64: only root and you can do that
<Seveas> err, s/Ben64/vlt/
<Zalabas> vpn bro ™
<vlt> Ben64, Seveas: Thanks.
<wishe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24519752/ thats wierd, sda6 makes the partitions larger than my drive
<dpg__> interesting, if I unseat and reseat the video card, it gets me to the BIOS stage, but no further. It just sits me at a blank screen (monitor with signal, just black)
<dpg__> but if I reboot it, then nothing.
<tgm4883> dpg__: is your video card plugged in?
<tgm4883> dpg__: I had that happen once when I forgot to give it power
<ycyclist> I'm trying to figure out the proper way to assign an addition to LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ycyclist> I only find it referenced in alternatives/fakeroot file.
<Seveas> wishe: tardis drive? :) (or are you perhaps not aware that sda2 is a primary partition containing the logical partitions sda5 and sda6, so you should not add all those numbers up)
<ycyclist> Which makes me wonder if I'm looking in the right place.
<dpg__> tgm4883: how would bios come on screen without power?
<wishe> Seveas: but why no sda 3 and 4?
<brotherBox> hi guys, after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, ubuntu no longer considers my Xorg.conf options in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. any help?
<tgm4883> dpg__: fair point
<ReimuHakurei> https://i.shoov.in/1494023596.txt anyone have any ideas why systemd-resolve is broken here?
<Seveas> ycyclist: for which purpose? If it's for one application, just set it in the environment. Otherwise look at /etc/ld.so.conf*
<Seveas> wishe: 1 through 4 are primary
<wishe> Ah ok
<wishe> Thanks Seveas
<ycyclist> Seveas:  It is to compile tensorflow from source.
<Bashing-om> dpg__: What releae ? And see what results booting to terminal Vice GUI . Rule out a GUI issue .
<Seveas> ycyclist: environment it is.
<Betlehem> yep
<Betlehem> :-)
<Seveas> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/your/custom/path"
<Seveas> ./configure
<Seveas> make
<Seveas> make test
<Betlehem> make salchichas
<Seveas> sudo make me a sandwich
<Betlehem> ./configure --with-ketchup --witn-mayonaise --enable-yaourt
<dpg__> Bashing-om: release of which component? It will now boot to the opening HP Invent screen and just halt there.
<Betlehem> make 400 coffees/sec
<dpg__> but won't boot to this screen reliably.
<dpg__> I'm afraid to plug-in the new video card when it comes, I don't want a faulty mobo or something frying the card.
<brotherBox> hi guys, after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, ubuntu no longer considers my Xorg.conf options in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. any help?
<Betlehem> LANG=C TERM=vt100 ./autogen.sh && sleep 0 ; done
<Betlehem> thats for weechat dev :)
<Seveas> Betlehem: I think we've reached the end of life for this joke :)
<Betlehem> Okay my PacketLords :3 && dpkg -configure --a --with-lifetime-2018
<Betlehem> jk
<ReimuHakurei> https://i.shoov.in/1494023596.txt anyone have any ideas why systemd-resolve is broken here?
<ReimuHakurei> apt seems to be using systemd-resolve, and thus apt is 100% broken in any lxd containers...
<Bashing-om> dpg__: Boot up a live environmnet to rule out an OS issue .
<Seveas> ReimuHakurei: does 'dig @10.66.60.1 google.com' work in the container?
<ReimuHakurei> let's find out...
<dpg__> Can't. It won't even boot-up at all with a USB key in. I can't use the keyboard either because it won't boot with that dongle in either.
<ReimuHakurei> nslookup works
<ReimuHakurei> yes, dig works
<dpg__> (wireless usb dongle)
<ReimuHakurei> instantly
<ReimuHakurei> https://i.shoov.in/1494024199.txt
<ReimuHakurei> i also noticed that systemd-resolve seems to be broken on the host, too
<ReimuHakurei> but apt works there, for some reason
<brotherBox> hi guys, after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, ubuntu no longer considers my Xorg.conf options in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. any help?
<Seveas> ReimuHakurei: what does /etc/resolv.conf look like on the host and in the container?
<ReimuHakurei> identical.
<ReimuHakurei> https://i.shoov.in/1494024268.txt
<Seveas> yes, but what's the content...
<Seveas> take the 127.0.0.53 line out. If apt still doesn't work, it's not a systemd-resolved problem
<ReimuHakurei> systemd-resolve google.com
<ReimuHakurei> ^ this times out.
<Seveas> if it is a systemd-resolved problem, hopefully someone else can help. I don't use that piece of junk, no idea how to troubleshoot it.
<ReimuHakurei> ...how can i just completely remove systemd-resolve, then?
<ReimuHakurei> oh, on the host looks like it works, just very slooowly
<ReimuHakurei> https://i.shoov.in/1494024379.txt >10 seconds
<Seveas> you can't remove it, but you can stop using it by updating /etc/resolv.conf not to include it
<ReimuHakurei> root@testct:~# systemd-resolve google.com
<ReimuHakurei> google.com: resolve call failed: Query timed out
<ReimuHakurei> top-tier, production-ready software, eh?
<rizonz> hi guys, when I add a script to /etc/init.d do I still need to run some command ?
<Seveas> rizonz: yes, 'rm' to remove the file again. And then write a proper systemd unit file. Initscripts are obsolete.
<Ben64> Seveas: heh.
<rizonz> Seveas: that was not the question
<Ben64> but it is the answer
<rizonz> Ben64: there is no perfect way
<rizonz> anyways
<Ben64> ask about what you actually want to accomplish
<rizonz> Ben64: what I said
<Ben64> !xy | rizonz
<ubottu> rizonz: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<rizonz> Ben64: wrong, I need an answer to the question I asked
<Ben64> hmm, nope
<rizonz> as you can do multiple things I thought
<Seveas> yes, that's still possible as not everythong has transitioned away from obsolete initscripts. By far most things have though, and no new initscripts will be added.
<Ben64> it's still best to ask about the actual issue, instead of your method to solve X
<wedgie> should I write a systemd unit file for my 14.04 machine?
<Seveas> wedgie: no.
<nacc> wedgie: 14.04 uses upstart
<wedgie> i'm quite aware. But everyone seems to be assuming that rizonz is doing something stupid for some reason.
<rizonz> Ben64: I described my issue, there is an initscript, nothing more, and I want to add it there and wanted to know if I still need to run update-rc.d and such
<Seveas> so you're just adding initscripts for the fun of it
<Seveas> Or is there an actual reason you want that initscript?
<nacc> rizonz: aiui, all the scripts in /etc/init.d once they do '. /lib/lsb/init-functions' jump into the systemd unit on ubuntu
<Ben64> rizonz: that's not an issue, that's the supposed solution to a still undescribed issue
<nacc> rizonz: presuming there is one, that is
<nacc> rizonz: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<nacc> rizonz: but yes, just writing an init-script never did anything
<SailorMoon> hey guys! Quick Q! Whats the "Command" To check for Distribution updates?
<SailorMoon> the one to upgrade from like 16.04 to 17.04
<nacc> SailorMoon: do-release-upgrade
<brotherBox> hi guys, after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, ubuntu no longer adopts my touchpad settings from /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. any help?
<nacc> SailorMoon: presuming you've configured your system from allowing only LTS upgrades to nont
<Seveas> SailorMoon: that'll be 16.04 to 16.10. And then 16.10 to 17.04
<nacc> SailorMoon: and yes, what Seveas said
<Sparrow__> Im going to go boot ubuntu-Mate and check it out
<nacc> brotherBox: i don't think that's where your local setting changes should have lived anyways?
<SailorMoon> so theres no 16.04 to 17.04? :P
<brotherBox> nacc: where else?
<SailorMoon> Either way i assume its not going to work on my device lol
<Seveas> SailorMoon: only in two steps, or with manual apt fiddling.
<Ben64> SailorMoon: 16.04 is supported until 2021, while 17.04 loses support in Jan 2018
<SailorMoon> couldnt i have added -p to the command or something to get the GUI version?
<SailorMoon> (i dunno how to Cancel/Revert changes from the Terminal lol)
<SailorMoon> CTRL+Z? CTRL+C?
<Ben64> ctrl+c usually
<SailorMoon> CTRL+Z = Kill, right?
 * SailorMoon is a noob
<Ben64> ctrl+z = stop
<Ben64> like... puts the process in the background
<Ben64> can resume it later
<rizonz> nacc: testing multiple supported ones :)
<brotherBox> nacc: where else?
<billxtn> do all child process become zombie process a some point?
<Ben64> no
<billxtn> so what's the difference between a child process that exited normally and a child process that became zombie?
<Jordan_U> billxtn: A process only becomes a zombie if it dies and its parent process failes to reap it. Most processes that spawn other processes are good at reaping them, or just exit and let their children be reparented by init, which reaps them promptly.
<brotherBox> hi guys, after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04, ubuntu no longer adopts my touchpad settings from /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. any help?
<billxtn> so if the parent is in an infinite loop and the child exits, does it become a zombie?
<Jordan_U> billxtn: Yes. (With some additional caveats about signals and multi threaded processes).
<Haled> which kernel is 17.10 likely to have (approximately)?
<Jordan_U> Haled: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 questions.
<Haled> Jordan_U, thanks
<nacc> brotherBox: i meant /usr/share is for package owned files, your files probably should go in /usr/local or so
<brotherBox> nacc: there is nothing for X in /usr/local and man xorg.conf.d doesnt list /usr/local as a directory for xorg confs
<Jordan_U> brotherBox: That might be due to a switch from synaptics to libinput (though I haven't been following when Ubuntu made the switch by default, or if they even have yet).
<brotherBox> Jordan_U: who could tell me more about this? should i just keep asking?
<nacc> Jordan_U: i don't think it's switched by default, but IME everyone should use libinput.
<nacc> brotherBox: you should be able to tell from the x log if synaptics or libinput is being used
<brotherBox> >Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
<brotherBox> yes it seems like im using synaptics
<nacc> brotherBox: ah sorry, i guess x does violate that normal placement
<nacc> brotherBox: do you see in the log if it's sourcing your local file?
<brotherBox> my local file? i don't even know the location where i would put a local file in; in my understanding, /usr/share is the global location for Xorg confs
<nacc> brotherBox: you said you made some change in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d ?
<brotherBox> yes, thats true
<nacc> brotherBox: so i think you've misread the manpage a bit
<brotherBox> nacc: though didnt you discourage me working on that directory?
<nacc> brotherBox: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d is for the vendor (ubuntu) supplied configuration
<nacc> brotherBox: your local changes should go in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<nacc> brotherBox: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ is "reserved  for system use"
<nacc> brotherBox: but regardless of my discouragement, you made some change there before, and I'm asking if the log indicates it's opening that file that has your change in it
<brotherBox> hm alright. i have googled the issue before and have found topics on ubuntuforums about this issue  and they recommend a certain xorg.conf; should i try to put a file with that entry into /ec/X11/... ?
<nacc> brotherBox: not sure i understand .. 'certain xorg.conf'?
<nacc> brotherBox: what is your actual issue?
<billxtn> Jordan_U: thanks
<brotherBox> nacc: i shall explain. i used ubuntu 16.04 (or 16.10?) and upgraded to 17.04. to configure the touchpad on this computer i put files into /usr/share/... and after the upgrade, i suspect my configs were overwritten or removed
<brotherBox> the changes i made were twofold and if you want we can talk about the details, but first i would like some way to confirm that my changes are actually being read from /etc/X11/...
<Ben64> well if they were overwritten or removed, then that would explain why they don't work...
<Ben64> have you checked to see if that is the case
<Jordan_U> billxtn: You're welcome.
<brotherBox> Ben64: i dont remember exactly what i called the conf file where i made the change in /usr/share
<brotherBox> now there is only one file that appears to have been changed and it was by me after the upgrade
<sidetracking> i'd like to interject for a moment
<sidetracking> what you're referring to linux is actually gan00 slash linux
<nacc> sidetracking: stop it
<nacc> sidetracking: you were offtopic earlier today, and you're doing it again.
<sidetracking> shit my bad
<sidetracking> i thought this was -offtopic
<sidetracking> i stay quiet now ._____.
<nacc> brotherBox: so you don't know how to verify if your local configuration is changed or not?
<nacc> brotherBox: that is, you don't know what you changed before?
<Sparrow__> Up arrow in a terminal has brought back commands I had forgotten
<brotherBox> nacc: i dont know how to be sure about it, yes. there is only one file in there that containes the key that im changing
<iio7> Is there a some PPA to get FFMPEG with NVENC support without having to compile manually?
<Sparrow__> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Sparrow__> !find ffmpeg
<ubottu> Found: chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra, cmus-plugin-ffmpeg, ffmpeg, ffmpeg-doc, ffmpeg2theora, ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, ffmpegthumbs, gmerlin-encoders-ffmpeg (and 123 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Sparrow__> !find nvenc
<sidetracking> !help
<ubottu> File nvenc found in fillets-ng-data-cs, fillets-ng-data-nl, fp-units-misc-3.0.2, fpc-source-3.0.2, geomview, kde-l10n-gl, lazarus-src-1.6, lcl-units-1.6, linux-headers-4.10.0-19, linux-headers-4.10.0-20 (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nvenc&mode=&suite=zesty&arch=any
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sidetracking> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sirru5h> Howdy everyone
<sidetracking> hello friend
<brotherBox> nacc: besides, to re-load the Xorg config, can i do lightdm restart as well or do i physically need to reboot?
<sirru5h> I'm doing alright working on getting bluetooth to work but not holding out much hope
<PeterM12121> Hi guys! Just updated my server with Ubuntu server but it won't startup anymore.. What are the first steps now? It's in rescue mode (ovh) now.
<Betlehem> in 5 4 3 2 1
<Betlehem> uh.. what the problem is
<Betlehem> dont boot can be 1/2 billions circunstances
<ginseng0> Does anyone know a way to control volume when using the i3 desktop window manager?
<Betlehem> alsa
<PeterM12121> Ehhh but yeah.. What now? Haha
<Betlehem> alsamixer, bro.
<brotherBox> PeterM12121: you may want to read logs if they're available
<nacc> brotherBox: you need to restart X (not just your dm)
<PeterM12121> Hmm, in wich folder can they be found?
<Betlehem> PeterM12121: what problem is.. port? ;P
<PeterM12121> Do I need to mount a drive in rescue mode?
<brotherBox> PeterM12121: /var/logs, if that can be mounted
<Betlehem> i have a ovh vps too
<brotherBox> err, /var/log
<Betlehem> the problem was big .. buts its solved :P
<Betlehem> yeah mount /dev/vda? /nnt
<Betlehem> */mnt
<Betlehem> then chroot /mnt
<PeterM12121> Thanks, ill have a look
<Betlehem> but if the rescue mode works i would check if its sshd
<Betlehem> looks like the firewall is blocking access
<brotherBox> nacc: every result i find about that says that restarting lightdm is okay; how can i restart X? (without sending SIGKILL)
<Betlehem> systemctl restart lightdm
<Betlehem> :) sudo killall X ; cintrl + shift + bckspace
<ginseng0> thanks for the advice on alsamixer. Is there a more convenient way to put a volume control in the i3 WM tray, or something similar?
<Betlehem> i have no idea.. to minimalist
<Betlehem> too/ for me
<brotherBox> i'd actually be interested in that as well ginseng0, having a solution just with the mouse would be great
<ginseng0> haha
<Betlehem> i used iut a bit
#ubuntu 2017-05-06
<PeterM12121> root@rescue:~# mount /dev/vda mount: can't find /dev/vda in /etc/fstab
<PeterM12121> ehh
<Betlehem> fdisk -l
<PeterM12121> For me?
<Betlehem> yes pet
<PeterM12121>   /dev/sda1
<PeterM12121> 2 and 3
<PeterM12121> ah wait, there's more.
<Betlehem> my vpn is vda.. ok sda bigger 1
<Betlehem> i see a system failure
<Betlehem> a few minutes ago
<PeterM12121> there is also /dev/sdc2
<Betlehem> gross while ssh'ng tunneling the vps
<Betlehem> check what one is the biggest
<PeterM12121>  /dev/sdc3 is the same as /dev/sda3
<PeterM12121> But it's the sda3 one right?
<Betlehem> genius conclusion
<PeterM12121> Hehe
<zealsham_> how do i get started with ubuntu server and what server tech comes with it, nignix or apache?
<Betlehem> hmmm no idea
<PeterM12121>  root@rescue:~# mount /dev/sda3 mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab
<PeterM12121> .. :c
<Betlehem>     | quit     │ adamg
<Betlehem>             │
<Betlehem>     | quit     │ adamg
<brotherBox> PeterM12121: can you try dmesg?
<Betlehem>             │
<Betlehem> ok damn it
<Betlehem> its vda for me and theres onle 1
<PeterM12121> hmm
<brotherBox> because that lists kernel messages and if there was a mount error or something like that it may be in there
<Betlehem> is vps or dedi
<PeterM12121> The dmesg command does work
<Betlehem> killall5
<PeterM12121> I'll have a look. Dedi
<Betlehem> ahhh
<Betlehem> dont use killall5
<Betlehem> it kills runlevel 3
<Betlehem> works on a hurry but
<zealsham_> any help
<brotherBox> zealsham_: sorry, i know nothing about ubuntu servers. in general though, you can probably install whatever server you like on them
<Betlehem> worked for me
<Betlehem> 0.0
<Betlehem> thos ejedis
<Betlehem> anon : i told u dunt touch mah puppy.. u do it i'll smash 6000000000000 hammers of god in your face
<Betlehem> u r advaised :OP
<PeterM12121> root@rescue:~# mount /dev/sda3 mount: can't find /dev/sda3 in /etc/fstab
<PeterM12121> Still can't mount..
<wish^> Is it only Unity that uses compiz?
<brotherBox> PeterM12121: do you have curl available? can you post data to a bin?
<PeterM12121> Sorry, how does curl work? Hehe
<PeterM12121> I'm in rescue mode from OVH right now
<Betlehem> ~o\/o~
<GrandPa-G> In the past few days, my ll (alias) command I normally use has now become a command not found. I am on 16.04 and bash shell. If I go into sudo, it works. I have made a few changes but nothing major. How do I get it back?
<GrandPa-G> I am accessing via ssh
<Betlehem> welcome to Ubuntu FC Paralimpic
<GrandPa-G> It works correctly from gui in a terminal session. What did I do to ssh?
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: .bashrc is not sourced upon ssh. source it in .bash_profile
<GrandPa-G> pavlos: excuse my ignorance, exactly how do I "source" it? source $HOME/.bashrc
<PeterM12121>  root@rescue:~# sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt mount: /dev/sda is already mounted or /mnt busy
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: yes, create a .bash_profile and . ~/.bashrc
<PeterM12121> But it's not in /mt ..
<GrandPa-G> pavlos:interesting. I have another system that is set up almost the same and it doesn't even have a .bash_profile and yet it works. How?
<PeterM12121> Got it
<Betlehem> k.
<shadows_> %v
<Betlehem> By Tomahawk 2017
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: maybe there is a ~/.profile which has code to source ~/.bashrc
<GrandPa-G> pavlos: is there a default system wide .bash_profile like in etc? I am looking to see what the difference is.
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: there should be system wide files in /etc/skel/ (I have a .profile and a .barhrc  16.04
<GrandPa-G> pavlos:I see what  happened. I install some mysql stuff and it created a ~/.bash_profile where there was none before. I removed it and it now works.
<GrandPa-G> pavlos:so I must now be picking up the system default, which is what I want. I will deal with the mysql stuff another way. Thanks for the help.
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: you can add source ~/.bashrc in there (like you wrote) and keep the file if you want
<GrandPa-G> pavlos:I realize that but I think the mysql stuff didn't work anyway.
<pavlos> GrandPa-G: ok
<FrogCast> how do you revert or install an older version of qt? code compiled with 5.7 will not work  on my remote server
<[BX]of[Suicide]> ;)
<darkblue_b> I have an Ubuntu 1404 I have used on the desktop for a long while.. just now, a series of updates came in, which I accepted.. then right away, another series of updates appeared.. I just accepted.. it was BASH and LOGIN.. how do I check what those updates did ?
<oerheks> FrogCast, old but still valid https://harishnavnit.wordpress.com/2014/03/24/handling-multiple-versions-of-qt/
<FrogCast> !cookie | oerheks
<ubottu> oerheks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<fashbowlbasherso> hi darkblue,
<fashbowlbasherso> the history.log file in /var/apt might have what you need-
<fashbowlbasherso> sry
<darkblue_b> no such dir
<darkblue_b> I see a /var/cache/apt
<fashbowlbasherso> test
<fashbowlbasherso> sorry /var/log/apt/
<darkblue_b> oh ah - looking
<fashbowlbasherso> tried to start message with / - i haven't irc'ed in a while : )
<[BX]of[Suicide]> yes my masterm :)
<fashbowlbasherso> there should be a history.log file there
<ChicoRodeo> :-D
<darkblue_b> Upgrade: bash:amd64 (4.3-7ubuntu1.5, 4.3-7ubuntu1.6), passwd:amd64 (4.1.5.1-1ubuntu9.2, 4.1.5.1-1ubuntu9.4), login:amd64 (4.1.5.1-1ubuntu9.2, 4.1.5.1-1ubuntu9.4)
<Liqu\d> do you know where i cand find a list of games for ubuntu that work also on windows same kit?
<darkblue_b> that looks 'official' and all.. but you can understand my concern.. its a good time to take a minute and check
<darkblue_b> so - what would I do next, to find out more about those, on this machine?
<oerheks> looks valid http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bash for trusty
<fashbowlbasherso> Liquid, I think there's a website called SteamDB that might be able to get you what you need
<Liqu\d> thx fashbowlbasherso
<Bashing-om> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.4-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 607 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<darkblue_b> right - I am asking, how would I check THOSE new updates
<darkblue_b> here on this machine.. I suppose, matching a md5 and some receipt somewhere?
<oerheks> darkblue_b, why? those updates come through a secure channel
<darkblue_b> why check the contents of a patch to login and bash ?
<darkblue_b> I dont see why you would tell anyone not to..
<darkblue_b> you understand that a patched bash could hide almost anything, right?
<fashbasherso> bad_internet.exe
<darkblue_b> oh - pardon.. passwd, bash and login
<computeruser> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: object class 'GeglConfig' has no property named 'cache-size'
<computeruser> anyone know anything about this?
<computeruser> starting gimp for the first time I get this on ubuntu 17.04 mate
<oerheks> darkblue_b, i see no bash update in this cve https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3276-1/
<cereal> so I just got myself a new computer and it has a z270 chipset. Using the front panel for headphones and when I plug them in, I get a moment of audio before its cut off and goes from speaker mode to headphone mode (watching it via the alsamixer, sound panel, etc). However...I have no idea what to look for so suggestions? So far my google-fu is directing me more towards issues with no audio at all.
<darkblue_b> ah that is recent
<darkblue_b> ok .. well maybe thats well and good enough for now.. I am not actually excited about crawling through receipts and MD5s, but  login+passwd+bash did jump out for me
<oerheks> darkblue_b, thank you for asking, these urls are a way to check updates, if you *need* to
<darkblue_b> and, it came in a second round, after I accetpted the first round
<darkblue_b> my main server for work is 1404, and I do care.. so yes.. I do need to
<darkblue_b> when heartbleed appeared, I turned the machine off for several days!
<darkblue_b> no php.. blah blah.. anyway, tx
<darkblue_b> thx
<oerheks> have fun!
<darkblue_b> :-)
<pd1> is there a way to detect if a c++ program is started from a desktop based terminal?
<pd1> in ubuntu 14.04?
<fashbasherso> not too sure.
<Betlehem> noted.
<CoderEurope> Anyone know where I can get some decent lappy stickers ? | These are bland: http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/stickers/
<fashbasherso> redbubble, zazzle, hackerstickers, umm... there's a few others
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> I have  upgraded win on dual boot and it now loads windows boot manager instead of grub, I did try to force it to load grub by pointing to it, yet to work
<hehehe> any ideas what can be done
<Bashing-om> !grub | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wish^> Is there some way to turn off bluetooth permanently on my ubuntu laptop?
<hehehe> bash it was 16.04
<fashbasherso> you can add it your rfkill list
<hehehe> so probably grun 2
<wish^> fashbasherso, I did actually try that but it did not work it seems
<fashbasherso> wish, have you looked at the rc.local file?
<fashbasherso> also, try:
<YankDownUnder> If you wish to turn off bluetooth, you can do: sudo systemctl disable bluetooth
<fashbasherso> open this file with nano or gedit or whatever: /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<fashbasherso> enter in [manual] on line 1, then save and exit
<fashbasherso> you _should_ be good from there
<fashbasherso> wish^, let me know if that helps
<wish^> Did not work adding it to that file
<fashbasherso> and by [manual] i mean just write the word manual and nothing else - i don't know how much exp you have w. linux but [ ] means this and nothing else. : )
<daPhipz> How can you resize a LVM? I have Ubuntu installed on my HDD, all in one big LVM partition. Now, I want to add another distro on the same HDD. How is it possible to create a completely new partition, when the LVM uses the whole drive at the moment?
<fashbasherso> wish, here's a reference if I'm confusing the fuck out of you: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326395
<jamesd> daPhipz: lots of lvm tutorials and howto's on the internet just google.
<computeruser> sudo find / -name "GeglConfig"
<computeruser> sudo find / -name "GeglConfig"
<computeruser> sorry
<computeruser> find: ‘/run/user/1000/gvfs’: Permission denied
<computeruser> why that
<Phanes> computeruser, type `id`
<Phanes> computeruser, also type `ls -al /run/user/1000/gvfs`
<pd1> computeruser: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77453/why-cannot-find-read-run-user-1000-gvfs-even-though-it-is-running-as-root
<jovi_> hi
<fashbasherso> hey hey
<noobuntu> how many people here use irssi
<YankDownUnder> noobuntu, There is a #irssi channel...
<noobuntu> true, thanks
<fashbasherso> haha. dude bounced.
<santy> hi
<santy> alguno habla español?
<dnkek> muchos juevos
<Bashing-om> !es | santy
<ubottu> santy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<santy>  /join #ubuntu-es
<dnkek> MAS JUEVOS
<santy> hi
<santy> hello
<N3LRX> more eggs?
<N3LRX> balls?
<N3LRX> depending on your intended dialect.
<Betlehem> very extremed
<Betlehem> dead, forever.
<juanonymous> Detected behavior from 203.87.133.146 consistent with that of a mail server. <- what does this means?
<a_ryan> what it says
<jamesd> smtp ports are open...
<jamesd> possibly
<FrogCast> i am trying to build imagemagic statically so I can toss and run it on a remote server (which doesnt have gcc, and which i am not an admin). I am trying right now... what I see is a bunch of .lo files, which says to me I probably am not doing this right.
<FrogCast> What steps do I need to do with ./configure and make in order to compile this program statically?
<gegen> hi
<vns> hi
<Betlehem> aloha
<Betlehem> dinasty ubuntu-nin restaurant
<gegen> i got some problem with my ubuntu. i can write in 30min
<Betlehem> ok
<Betlehem> :=)
<gegen> hey :D
<gegen> hello :)
<gegen> sb out there?
<Bashing-om> !ask | gegen
<ubottu> gegen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<implite> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gegen> i got problems with my wifi: if i start my pc, it works fine. after a while i cant use the internet anymore. i seems to be connected to the rounter but no internet. if i click to reconnect to wifi, i get internet again.
<gegen> this happens maybe all 2 minutes
<YankDownUnder> gegen, If you set the wifi to use a static IP address, does the problem persist?
<gegen> it is set to static ip. i had it on dhcp before but i had the same problem
<YankDownUnder> gegen, is it a Realtek chipset?
<gegen> yes
<YankDownUnder> gegen, And 17.04?
<gegen> 16.04lts
<implite> I think it could that he might be using the wrong firmware for his wifi card
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Ah...sorry...jumped the gun...
<implite> just a guess
<gegen> i didnt changed anything. i'm a noob. how can i change the drivers?
<gegen> i just started it again. at first it worked fine. now it hangs again
<YankDownUnder> gegen, You changed the wifi to use static IP, right? Something to look at would be /etc/network/interfaces - see if the actual connection is setup for static in that file...could you look?
<gegen> dns_probe_not_finished now
<gegen> but it is connected to wifi
<gegen> in the etc/network/interfaces is only loopback
<gegen> auto lo and ifance lo inet loopback
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Are you in the terminal looking at this?
<amicrawler> how do i get my software back that i bought in 14.04 on 17.04
<gegen> sudo nano etc...
<YankDownUnder> gegen, So is that "Yes, I am in the terminal" or something else...?
<gegen> yes in terminal
<gegen> i set static ip over the taskbar. is seems to work. i always get the right ip and i can connect with ssh or ftp (only when the internet bug doesnt appear)
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Care to experiment and see if this resolves your issue?
<selsper_> trying to get my graphics card working
<selsper_> i got this
<selsper_> https://pastebin.com/7Wf08rcQ
<gegen> router is set to start dhcp from 192.168.0.50. my static ip is 192.168.0.77
<gegen> YankDownUnder, ok
<amicrawler> how do i get my software back that i bought in 14.04 on 17.04
<YankDownUnder> gegen, In the terminal, type: ifconfig ===> what is the NAME of the wireless connection? (I'll assume wlan0, but I don't want to really assume)
<gegen> YankDownUnder, no its more complex: wlxa0f... do you need the whole name?
<Bashing-om> selsper_: To see graohic's info ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<YankDownUnder> gegen, If you can do a "pastbinit" of the output of "ifconfig" that would be lovely...
<gegen> YankDownUnder, wlxa0f3c107fa2f
<YankDownUnder> !pastbinit | gegen
<YankDownUnder> Argh...misspelling...
<YankDownUnder> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gegen> YankDownUnder, i started the pc ~7min before. internet hangs up b4 ~5min. the site just reloaded. it seems that i fixes itself after a time. but i think it will hang up in a few mins again
<gegen> !pastepinit
<implite> bin
<implite> not pin
<gegen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24521101/
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Here's a link to take a look at --> this would be fore ensuring a static ip, system wide...eh? : http://www.configserverfirewall.com/ubuntu-linux/ubuntu-set-static-ip-address/
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Testen Sie das Sehen Sie, wenn das Netzwerk das Netzwerk macht.
<virtualriot> Hi Sidney
<virtualriot> sydney_untangle
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: Any clue why systemd would use the MAC in the WIFI ID "wlxa0f3c107fa2f" ? Is there a hint here ?
<YankDownUnder> Bashing-om, Funny you should ask that - because I'm trying to figure THAT strange bit out right now...hmm... :)
<YankDownUnder> Can't blame aliens or Trump.
<iwakuralain> hi um
<gegen> YankDownUnder, do i need "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"?
<iwakuralain> I installed cloudron and it seems like it added iptables rules to block all ports it's not using and I can't figure out how to allow them again
<Bashing-om> YankDownUnder: My thoughts too ----- Hummmm . Rest assured I sure do not know .
<implite> that would help you but thats not going to fix your problem gegen
<YankDownUnder> gegen, You can use the Google DNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) but you'd want to have the IP of your router FIRST...everything else would be after that...especially if you're using a different set of DNS servers...(you can still tack on the Google DNS servers at the end...if you so desire)
<gegen> YankDownUnder, it doesnt work. "ping -c 4 google.com" -> unknown host.
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Assuming you've got a terminal open, can you type: sudo ifconfig | pastebinit => so I can see, please?
<gegen> YankDownUnder, i cant change wifi settings anymore in taskbar. it says "device not managed"
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Because you've statically set the IP without using the network manager...
<gegen> YankDownUnder, can i send a photo maybe? i cant paste it without ssh :D
<gegen> YankDownUnder, or internet
<YankDownUnder> gegen, whichever you can
<gegen> YankDownUnder, https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Byk4GWvlHo7bVWk5RlhvbXZJZDA
<gegen> YankDownUnder, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byk4GWvlHo7bU1EyS0hNYnNXSG8/view?usp=sharing
<gegen> YankDownUnder, and thats the settings on windows with dhcp https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byk4GWvlHo7bTUQxRjJnQnZCOE0/view?usp=sharing
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Far out...right...what is in the listing when you type: ifconfig -s ==> the interface names...?
<gegen> YankDownUnder, first one is lo, second one is wlxa0....
<pd1> was zur hoelle is dat fuern interface name???
<gegen> can i change the interface name?
<gegen> :D
<pd1> can you "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<pd1> you can, but its not important, and takes some time messing around with udev
<gegen> i got the same wifi stick twice. i could try the other one too :d
<YankDownUnder> gegen, I'm a bit blown away over the fact that the wlan is NOT given a simple name...
<gegen> cat ... -> nameserver 8.8.8.8, nameserver 8.8.4.4
<gegen> i installed ubuntu yesterday
<pd1> gegen: 'ifup wlxa......' will bring the static config up?
<gegen> removed bloat, installed chrome and pipelight
<gegen> ifup: interface wl... already configured
<YankDownUnder> gegen, What happens when you type: ifup wlan0 --> ?
<gegen> unknown interface wlan0
<YankDownUnder> gegen, ifup wlan1 --> ?
<gegen> same
<pd1> ifdown wlx..... && ifup wlx..... ?
<gegen> waaaiiittt
<gegen> no internet
<gegen> but ifconfig changed
<YankDownUnder> gegen, Far out...right oh...WELL, you can remove (or quote out) what you've put into the /etc/network/interfaces -> restart the network (sudo systemctl restart network) -> that at least will give you your net back...
<pd1> photo!
<gegen> inet adresse is correct now
<gegen> i think it tries to do all networking through lo instead of wlxa...
<gegen> because the rxbytes and txbytes are changing
<pd1> sudo route  ---- photo
<pd1> but this dongle is a wifi dongle, right?
<pd1> missing the wpa-stuff in the static config
<gegen> usb wlan dongle
<gegen> ifdown wlxa -> it disappears in ifconfig -> ifup wlxa -> takes ~20sec -> its back again
<Llynix> Was upgrading to ubuntu 16.04 when it appears the upgrader has problems.  It is hanging at configuring libudev1, the last message in the terminal is Found memtest86+ image and mount is at 100% cpu.  Any suggestions?
<gegen> route -> empty table, command not terminating / takes more then 10s
<gegen> i just kept auto wlxa... and iface wlxa.. inet dhcp -> now when i ifdown -> some output and i can manage it over taskbar again
<pd1> gegen: can you change your static config in /etc/network/interfaces https://linuxconfig.org/setup-wireless-interface-with-wpa-and-wpa2-on-ubuntu like here, just addin the wpa things. or is the wifi network open, but i assume you are in germany so if it is you are fucked anyways :P
<pd1> would be f**** with an open wifi ;)
<Betlehem> ;-)
<gegen> when i set it to dhcp like i said, when i type ifdown and ifup -> dhcpdiscover on wlxa.. to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval... repeating
<Zalabas> 470!1
<Zalabas> that does count?
<pd1> gegen: i mean with the static config + wpa-ssid +wps-psk
<gegen> im on it
<gegen> it is "different"
<gegen> dhcp works
<gegen> do i really have to type in the wifi key into wpa-psk? is that safe?
<Zalabas> ikr
<pd1> it is safe
<gegen> the order doesnt matter in etc/network/interfaces? i dont need to indent address, netmask etc?
<gegen> something is fucked up
<pd1> i intent it, dont knwo if its neccessary
<gegen> i set it to static ip 192.168.0.77, restarted service. it connects to 192.168.0.67 and network works. i still can ssh to 192.168.0.77. router shows that nowthing is connected to this ip but i can still connect
<pd1> you router shows ip's that he did not give out?
<gegen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24521427/
<gegen> my router shows that "UbuntuPC" is connected to "192.168.0.67". nothing is connected to 192.168.0.77
<pd1> can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<gegen> so how the hell can i ssh to 192.168.0.77
<gegen> ping works
<pd1> then the machine is online!
<jamesd> is 192.168.0.77  staticly config?   perhaps the router only tracks  dhcp requests
<gegen> yes but now at 192.168.0.77
<gegen> i think
<gegen> you know how routing works?
<gegen> i think my pc remembered the mac address and connects to the mac address
<pd1> paste us the output of 'sudo route' and wait for more than 10 secs
<pd1> gegen: quite sure - no
<gegen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24521436/
<gegen> now it responds instantly
<pd1> and the output of 'netstat -apn'
<gegen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24521445/
<pd1> well, well, well
<pd1> somehow the 192.168.0.77 address is up too on the machine
<gegen> ftp to .77 works aswell
<pd1> can you restart the box?
<pd1> how about ssh or ftp to 67?
<gegen> restarted -> ifconfig says im on .77 now. seems to work
<gegen> ping to .67 doesnt work. seems to work now
<gegen> wait - no. only local network. no internet
<pd1> ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<gegen> works
<pd1> cat /etc/resolv.conf?
<gegen> firefox or chrome -> dns probe finished bad config
<gegen> empty, only comments
<pd1> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf"
<pd1> does that solve the issue?
<pd1> how can it :D sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<gegen> ok resolv.conf has nameserver 8.8.8.8 now but... :D
<pd1> but... it will be lost after restart: option1. never ever restart again option2. another hour finding out why the nameserver from the static config is not in the filde option3. make the file readonly
<gegen> i changed sth in etc network interfaces. now i get 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in resolv.conf
<pd1> and everything works?
<gegen> seems to work
<pd1> didn't expect option2 to be solved that fast :D
<gegen> had no "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"
<gegen> question 1) will i get the same back as b4, that i will disconnect after 2 min?
<gegen> question 2) do i have all necessary things in /etc/networks/interface
<pd1> i do not knwo the interfaces fille right now. and the issue wasn't "does not connect" ? :P
<pd1> but it should not disconnect after 2 minutes
<gegen> no :D
<gegen> at the beginning i set static ip over the taskbar
<gegen> with ubuntus ui etc
<gegen> i had internet for 2 min
<pd1> 17.04?
<gegen> 16.04 lts
<pd1> :o
<gegen> it was lost then
<pd1> just wait a few minutes
<gegen> i had to reconnect to wifi
<gegen> then it was there again
<pd1> at least you have eliminated the networkmanager from the equasion
<gegen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24521490/
<gegen> thats my etc network interfaces now
<pd1> looks ok
<pd1> if you just need internet there is no need for fancy things
<pd1> the system is fully updated?
<pd1> i have naming issues for ethernet cards here 16.04 when the systems are not fully updated
<pd1> and that name my friend is not normal
<gegen> i did apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<gegen> btw. not good
<gegen> seems to be the same issue
<pd1> so still have internet? 2 minutes should be over...
<pd1> :/
<gegen> internet is not working anymore :D
<pd1> ifdown ...... ifup .....
<gegen> till i disconnect and connect again
<pd1> and its back there?
<gegen> thats the problem
<gegen> then i get it again for 2 mins
<pd1> thats the only device having problems?
<pd1> phone/tablet/laptops/whatever work constantly?
<gegen> pc over lan works constantly
<gegen> phone over wifi... not always
<pd1> how far away are you from the wifi router?
<gegen> i have to reconnect there too sometimes
<pd1> just to make sure...
<gegen> 5m
<gegen> you think its the router?
<pd1> test that like this: make the phone a wifi hotspot and connect to that with the 77 machine by commenting out the static config, replacing it with a dhcp config
<chus> hola
<pd1> actually the /etc/network/interfaces config is not needed since the proplem persists and you could do the static config in the networkmanager again ;)
<pd1> gegen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/457729/ubuntu-14-04-wireless-constantly-disconnects this might help
<gegen> why is linux so complicated :D
<pd1> because its a freakish randgruppen thing on the consumer market and manufacture "insert name here"  gives a damn about 7 people using linux with his hardware so some nerd in basement needs to write a driver in his free time
<Snowie> Hi all. I just reinstalled 16.04.2 but left 3 home directories in place. I'm not trying to add the users back with instructions here http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/681 but as you can see, the blank user i created on the reinstall seems to have the same user details for my previous user account (mykal). the plan was to reinstate the users and delete the blank account.
<Snowie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24521547/
<Snowie> I'm *now trying to add...
<pd1> the uid and gid are the same Snowie
<gegen> sudo iwconfig wlxa.. power off -> operation not supported
<Snowie> pd1: yeah, i get that. so if i create a user mykal, i should create them with the same uid and gid that i currently have for the 'blank' user i am logged in as?
<Snowie> and then i can safely ditch the 'blank' user?
<pd1> https://muffinresearch.co.uk/linux-changing-uids-and-gids-for-user/
<pd1> change them for blank
<Snowie> pd1: just trying not to lose stuff. not the end ofthe world, but yeah
<pd1> i assume is the safest solution
<pd1> backup the stuff!
<Snowie> ok, so after the reinstall there is only one user 'blank'
<gegen> modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 -> missing module name
<Snowie> so i create the other 3 users, as per their home directories and uid gid
<gegen> rmmod: ERROR: missing module name.
<gegen> modprobe: FATAL: Error running remove command for iwlwi
<pd1> hmmm gegen, that might not help at all :D
<Snowie> then change the gid uid for 'blank
<pd1> Snowie: chnage the uid/gid for bloank first
<Snowie> once done i should be able to login as one of the other users and remove 'balank'
<pd1> then create the other users, then drop blank
<Snowie> pd1: is it safe to change that to a user i am logged in as?
<pd1> i do not know
<pd1> no way to backup the data to extern?
<Snowie> not really. I'm nto too concerned if i lose all the user data. most of our stuff is 'in the cloud' anyway. have to reinstall some games and stuff. I think i might try creating the 2 non conflicting users and work from one of those users to fix the gid uid and then kill the old user
<gegen> by the way i tried the other wifi dongle. its name is wlx60e32719fae1 :D
<squig> hi does ubuntu have a tool to clean up temp files?
<squig> Im sure I remember there is a deamon to do it
<Crim> Hello?
<Crim> I need help
<Crim> I went to windows for a project and when i tried to boot back into ubuntu it wont load anything i had before. I need to get back to my account
<Crim> I went to windows for a project and when i tried to boot back into ubuntu it wont load anything i had before. I need to get back to my account
<Crim> Anyone here help?
<Crim> ??
<lovetruth> hello :)
<lovetruth> here is ubuntu server edition too?...
<gegen> pd1, thanks for your help. i will disconnect now. maybe i just buy a long lan cable so i have no problems with wifi at all.
<deldate> hi
<amicrawler-newbi> i hope some one can help with this issue
<amicrawler-newbi> the log in for the store on software center not working for 16.04
<amicrawler-newbi> can i redown load the programs i bought
<karen_> Hi. What font by default is in xubuntu?
<instigator> Hello. I am receiving the following error when updating packages with apt-get update: "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192" (full error message here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24522088/. I also tried 'sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192' but it did not fix there error.
<ducasse> instigator: most likely this is a temporary error, and will be fixed on the next update of the mirror. if it isn't, try #ubuntu-mirrors
<pynki> how big you guys think the swap should be with 8GB ram? and should it be on the ssd or the oldcshool hdd?
<FManTropyx> I guess it depends on how much memory you are using... maybe 2 GB (or none, if the 8 GB will always suffice) and I think swap should never be on an SSD
<pynki> FManTropyx, thanks. ubuntu switched to swap files right?
<ducasse> pynki: if you're going to use hibernation you need swap at least as big as your total ram. if swap is not heavily used i wouldn't worry about putting it on a modern ssd
<pynki> ducasse, took me a week to sind an ssd that fit into that slot... don't think anything about that thing is modern at all :D can i hibernate a full encrypted ubuntu?
<ducasse> pynki: no, you can't hibernate a fully encrypted system as it won't be able to resume.
<pynki> ducasse, there are rumors about using fixed keys instead of random ones for the swap to enable hibernation
<pynki> but well, - who needs hibernation?!?
<CoderEurope> https://redd.it/68pmee wat happens After Ubuntu 18
<ducasse> pynki: never looked into that, i've never needed hibernation
<pynki> ducasse, me neither. a ubuntu system boots in seconds with the right hardware. CoderEurope is there an answer to the original posters question in that thread i cannot find?
<kallesbar> Hi, I have quite a new laptop where i am trying to install ubuntu. It total stuck right after I start installation. I think it is proplem in my graphics card or something. Laptop has 2 GPU's Nvidia GeForce GTX 960M, Intel HD Graphics 530. Ithink I need some support to get forward. Antone can help me?
<pynki> kallesbar, it is just doing nothing anymore? witing, witing witing?
<pynki> waiting...
<CoderEurope> kallesbar: have you tried using proprietory drivers for graphics ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/911264/login-loop-with-nvidia-proprietary-driver-and-after-uninstall-lost-both-wired-an
<kallesbar> I waited about half a our and nothing
<CoderEurope> maybe you'd better try https://askubuntu.com
<kallesbar> No I don't. Even do not know how to use them.
<pynki> kallesbar, can you turn off switchable graphics in the BIOS?
<kallesbar> pynki: I need to check that BIOS settings
<Little> This is wack
<pynki> he nailed it i think
<pynki> kallesbar, i am waiting for some ahrdware to fix my old laptop and then i have the same way to go you are going right now :D
<pynki> plese just tell me if that helped or not :D
<kallesbar> pynki: I am on BIOS now. Nothing I can do GPU's
<kallesbar> pynki: I could only install Ubuntu server the laptop. Nothing graphics
<ducasse> !nomodeset | kallesbar have you tried this?
<ubottu> kallesbar have you tried this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<CoderEurope> kallesbar: your download could be corrupted, probably not - but did you use https://etcher.io/ ??
<bonalink> hello
<CoderEurope> completely forgot about Caturday. hello bonalink o/
<flux242> What does this mean?
<flux242> $ sudo snap refresh
<flux242> error: cannot refresh []: Post https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/snaps/metadata: net/http: request canceled while waiting for connection (Client.Timeout exceeded while awaiting headers)
<MonkeyDust> flux242  there's also the channel #snappy
<flux242> ok, i'll try there
<kallesbar> ducasse: I am on the Grup settings, pressed e and the I am. Could you give me more instructions?
<kallesbar> ducasse: do I need to SET some parameter on there?
<ducasse> kallesbar: all this should be in the link, but ho down to the line that says 'linux ...... quiet splash' and add nomodeset to the end
<kallesbar> ducasse: It is there and now boot?
<ducasse> kallesbar: yep, press f10
<aruns> Hi, I am running the FTP command line client on Ubuntu 16.04, the FTP client version number is 0.17-33, it doesn't seem to have lpwd.
<aruns> Are there any other FTP variant clients for the command line that anyone would recommend?
<aruns> I have heard good things about ncftp and lftp.
<ducasse> aruns: ncftp
<aruns> ducasse: Yeah, that's what I was thinking of using. Does that support both lcd and lpwd?
<kallesbar> ducasse: thanks, it works
<aruns> I also heard it enables tab completion which is lacking on the FTP client.
<ducasse> aruns: i honestly can't remember what it supports, i haven't used ftp in over a decade
<aruns> ducasse: I see, it's because one of our webhosts at work only supports FTP D:
<ducasse> kallesbar: you will need to do it again on first boot after install so you can install the nvidia driver. then it should no longer be necessary.
<MonkeyDust> i use bareftp, checking out ncftp now
<kallesbar> ducasse: yes ok, I noticed that in the document, thanks for you help
<antilogic> Hello, im using ubuntu gnome 17.04 and want to install nvidia 375.66 driver, for that i need to stop lightdm/gdm but command: "sudo service lightdm stop" does not seem to do anything, same with gdm. Has anyone tried to install this new driver?
<ducasse> antilogic: try with 'gdm3'
<antilogic> tried that also
<ducasse> antilogic: 'sudo systemctl isolate multi-user.target'
<antilogic> what does it do?
<BlackVenom> Hey folks. I just ran apt-get update and got this error
<BlackVenom> E: Failed to fetch store:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_restricted_dep11_Components-amd64.yml.gz  Hash Sum mismatch
<BlackVenom> What does it mean
<ducasse> BlackVenom: that happens from time to time when the mirror didn't properly finish an update. it will be fixed on the next one.
<BlackVenom> Hi ducasse. What do you mean by fixed on the next one
<ducasse> fixed on the next update of the mirror.
<BlackVenom> OK thanks ducasse
<antilogic> Thank you very much that helped!
<ducasse> antilogic: you're welcome :)
<metaphysician> I have an Intel 7th generation CPU. Which kernel version should I be using? The deepest CPU idle state that powertop shows is C3.
<ducasse> metaphysician: you could try a mainline kernel
<ducasse> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<metaphysician> ducasse: OK.
<brotherBox> hi, im having issues with natural scrolling in X after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04.  imputting the config at http://sprunge.us/CRYB into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the xorg log confirms that it does read from there. however, natural scrolling still doesn't work. what can i do?
<YankDownUnder> brotherBox, Try: sudo apt-get install mousetweaks
<brotherBox> YankDownUnder: mousetweaks is installed
<atralheaven> hi, after updating my system now I have two lock screens! one within a windows, and other one like the login screen, I should pass both of them!
<brotherBox> YankDownUnder: mousetweaks is installed, i started it. not sure which effect it has, but natural scrolling doesnt work and the man page makes no mention of a scrolling option
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<YankDownUnder> brotherBox, Try this: https://ducfilan.wordpress.com/2016/09/20/enable-system-wide-inverse-reverse-natural-scrolling-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<brotherBox> YankDownUnder: i was yesterday advised to not put xorg configs into /usr/share as the article and every other source of that information suggests. also that ephemeral setting just screws up my scrolling, its just way too many lines
<YankDownUnder> brotherBox, You're on 17.04 - so, if the current resolutions aren't working - be patient and keep researching and testing... :)
<SupaYoshi> anyone know how to 're-stream' rtp streams?
<golum> hey so ive got a problem, when i click on my home wifi, and put in all the info (username/password/security details) and try to connect, i constantly get pop ups that say 'for accessing the WiFi network you need to provide a password' and two little popups come up saying wifi deactivated and no secrets were provided. I tried my WiFi and laptop password and neither work here.
<SupaYoshi> i want to re-stream camera streams, from a local ipcamera (x15 cameras) that are accessable on a ubuntu server, and then let the ubuntu server "re-stream" all the streams, by multicast?
<golum> Help poor noobie golum out [p.s. am very new to linux)
<brotherBox> golum: are you sure your wifi is configured correctly?
<YankDownUnder> brotherBox, What's the "desktop" you're using - is it Gnome3 or Unity?
<brotherBox> YankDownUnder: its i3, which afaik is a window manager. i dont like gnome3 or unity
<ducasse> SupaYoshi: something like socat or nc, maybe the cli version of vlc would be a good place to start
<YankDownUnder> brotherBox, Fair enough. I just found something in the "gconf"/"dconf" settings for natural scrolling. You might try in the i3 forums, too.
<brotherBox> YankDownUnder: err, i had rather my WM or whatever don't need to know about how i do my scrolling and have X do it, as is recommended everywhere
<ducasse> brotherBox: try putting what you put in xorg.conf into a .conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d instead
<brotherBox> ducasse: okay, let me try, one sec
<kael_> Hey guys, just installed ubuntu. When i opened firefox, it gives an error: Server not found. I did a little googling and ran command "ping www.google.com" it returns "ping: www.google.com: Name or server not known". I  googled this message & changed /etc/resolv.conf to have 8.8.8.8 dns, still unable to ping. Any ideas on the issue ?
<brotherBox> ducasse: still no luck. it does recognise that i put a config into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d (in this case 70-synaptic.conf), but after doing systemctl restart lightdm.service its still mot working
<brotherBox> kael_: did you configure internet/wifi on that machine?
<brotherBox> ducasse: is it important that the touchpad is managed by synaptics?
<kael_> @brotherBox, yes the wifi seems connected from the symbol.
<ducasse> brotherBox: you need to be configuring the correct driver, yes
<brotherBox> kael_: what interfaces does ifconfig show, and does the one you want to connect have an internal IP?
<golum> @Brotherbox yes, i'm positive ive entered the right settings
<brotherBox> ducasse: well, the entry thats recommended doesnt specify libinput or synaptics. what do you mean configuring the correct driver?
<ducasse> brotherBox: your config does not seem to be for a specific driver, but a class of devices. but shouldn't MatchIsTouchpad be 'on' if you're trying to do this for a touchpad?
<kael_> brotherBox_: ran "ifconfig" command seems like it is not installed, when i try to run "sudo apt install apt-tools", getting "E: unable to locate package net-tools". I am guessing i need to be connected to the internet to download this net-tools software.
<kael_> *correction: "sudo apt-get install net-tools"
<Ben64> yes, you do need internet to download things
<ducasse> kael_: what about 'ip a sh'?
<brotherBox> oh yes, its ip these days
<ducasse> kael_: what kind of ubuntu did you install, btw?
<brotherBox> ducasse: i set MatchIsTouchpad "on" and restarted lightdm, still nothing. the config that im using now is http://sprunge.us/HeeV, and for good measure, my xorg log is http://sprunge.us/SgHV
<kael_> ducasse_: "ip a sh" returns: 1. lo:<LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP>.... 2.enp3s0:<NO-CARRIER, BROADCAST....3.wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MILTICAST...
<brotherBox> kael_: does enp3s0 or wlp3s0 have an inet field?
<ducasse> kael_: put it on paste.ubuntu.com and post the url
<kael_> @ducasse_: it ubuntu: 17.04
<kael_> @brotherBox_:  yes wlp2s0 has inet field
<brotherBox> what the value of that field?
<brotherBox> *whats
<kael_> inet 192.168.1.198/24 this is same as the nslookup from my mac which is connected to the same wifi
<brotherBox> seems like you have been assigned an internal IP
<brotherBox> also what ducasse said, try to get the dump of "ip a sh" online and link it
<brotherBox> ducasse: any idea about my issue? :/
<kael_> brotherBox_: sure I will write it manuallly and uplaod the link. it will take some time.
<Hyth>  /nick Hyth
<brotherBox> that seems inefficient, you may try with a usb drive after piping it to a file: ip a sh > ip_dump
<Hyth> Hi guys
<akik> brotherBox: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for that setting, whether it shows up in there
<brotherBox> akik: it does not actually. it puzzles me too, but it knows that there is a config file in/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<brotherBox> *in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<akik> brotherBox: i set some nvidia specific settings there and they are shown in the log file
<akik> brotherBox: maybe it's a syntax problem?
<kael_> @brotherBox @ducasse, please have a look at the dump generated by "ip a sh" command. https://pastebin.com/uRiWVW0d
<brotherBox> akik: the only WW (warnings) are about fonts and graphics. no EE and ?? entries
<brotherBox> if there was a syntax problem, wouldnt it throw a line about that into the log?
<ducasse> brotherBox: not really, i'm not familiar with those settings. you could try using libinput instead of synaptics for the touchpad, see this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Libinput
<kael_> re: paste ubuntu link:  @brotherBox @ducasse, please have a look at the dump generated by "ip a sh" command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24522927/
<brotherBox> kael_: what does ping -c4 192.168.1.255 do?
<kael_> @brotherBox: ping -c4 192.168.1.255 is returning "Destination Host unreachable"
<kael_> However, ping -c4 192.168.1.198 is giving no such message. 4 packets tramsitted, 3 recieved.
<computeruser> kael_ are you using dhcp?
<kael_> *4 recieved, 0 % packet loss
<kael_> @computeruser: i shall get back to you once i figure out how to check if i am using dhcp :P
<brotherBox> kael_: you may want to try sudo dhcpd, just in case
<computeruser> thats a yes
<computeruser> unless you configured static IP in network settings then you are using DHCP
<computeruser> regardless though, some routers will not respond to ping 255
<computeruser> 255 is default gateway but it is not really a destination
<computeruser> it is reserved for broadcast messages
<computeruser> the early internet would resend ping 255.255.255.255 to every node on the internet
<pynki> therefore it cannot be the default gateway
<computeruser> that is a problem
<kael_> @computeruser_: i think i am using dhcp, since in my ipv4 setting it is mentioning "default(DHCP)", @brotherBox_: "sudo dhcpd" command gives "command not found" prompt.'
<computeruser> I don't know the command in linux but in windows you would just type ipconfig /all
<computeruser> that would tell you your IP, DNS, gateway and if you are on DHCP
<computeruser> the information we need to help you
<kael_> @computeruser, i guess the equivalent command in linux is "ifconfig", brotherBox asked me to run it before, but I dont have it installed and for installation i need internet:(
<computeruser> there are definitely packages installed to do it already
<computeruser> if you can ping then you have an connection manager loaded and running
<computeruser> you can use the GUI
<computeruser> where you were before looking at IPv4 settings
<computeruser> go there
<marvin3> is there a public log of this channel?
<computeruser> oh wait the gui has no information
<computeruser> if its DHCP that will just say DHCP
<akik> marvin3: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/06/%23ubuntu.html
<computeruser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<kael_> @computeruser, yes, just saw the ipv4 section, no info is populated there.
<computeruser> don't type these commands
<computeruser> just read
<CoderEurope> marvin3: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/05/06/%23ubuntu.html
<computeruser> it will give you an overview of what packages you can use
<computeruser> then read the man pages or google them
<kael_> Thanks, will do it.
<marvin3> CodeBlue1776 thanks
<computeruser> kael_ type sudo ip addr
<computeruser> that will tell you the interface name
<computeruser> usually eth0 or wlan0
<bekks> No need for sudo at that point.
<computeruser> on my system it is eno1
<computeruser> bekks I am new I don' know
<computeruser> but I have CCNA cert from 2001
<bekks> Thats why I am telling you ;)
<computeruser> ok thanks
<computeruser> I am just letting everyone know if I screw up please tell me
<onomatopiea> What is the best way to auto mount sshfs on login?
<bekks> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<onomatopiea> bekks: And it works with sshfs?
<onomatopiea> Apologies! I see it now :3
<Basketball> it is 4:44 am
<kk4ewt> Basketball, then go to bed
<Basketball> i cant... i have a bike ride in an hour
<onomatopiea> Actually! I already have autof configured but it is not auto mounting
<bekks> onomatopiea: What is "autof"?
<onomatopiea> bekks: I am trying this: mntpoint -fstype=fuse,allow_other :sshfs\#"$FERAL_SSH_TARGET:private/data"
<onomatopiea> But it is complaining mtnpoint is not found
<bekks> onomatopiea: Well, then the mountpoint isnt found :)
<onomatopiea> bekks: The command is not there ;)
<onomatopiea> I have mtnctl?
<geirha> it's not intended to be run as a command, it's a config line
<onomatopiea> oh.
<bekks> onomatopiea: Maybe you should read all of the text in that article linked, not just what you think is a command :)
<onomatopiea> bekks: RTFM? What a suggestion!
<onomatopiea> Ok  thanks, let me reboot and see if this works ;))
<bekks> onomatopiea: I told you to read the parts between what you already read.
<onomatopiea> bekks: Apologies. It didn't work anyways so I will keep reading
<computeruser> kael_ I found it
<computeruser> type ifconfig
<computeruser> that is exactly what you are looking for
<BluesKaj> or  ip addr
<bekks> computeruser: ifconfig provides the same information. And is deprecated. Just use "ip addr"
<Nokaji> Is there a known fault with CUPS? - it stopped functioning with me and won't reinstall (v16.04 with canon mx925 printer) - says "The following packages have unmet dependencies" e.g. "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.16) but 2.23-0ubuntu7 is to be installed" and 12 others
<computeruser> I don't see a IP4 subnet mask in ip addr
<ducasse> Nokaji: pastebin output of 'apt policy libc6'
<computeruser> I never learned IP6
<bekks> computeruser: So use "netstat -rn" then.
<bekks> Nokaji: Can you pastebin "sudo apt update" please and provide the URL?
<Nokaji> okie
<computeruser> bekks perfect thanks!
<frozenrouter> I have a strange issue with the nvidia drivers, nvidia prime and multiple monitors that has been going for a while, if anyone has knowlege about those subjects, i would welcome any help
<computeruser> I am using th nvidia drivers
<Nokaji> bekks: SORRY, IT DIDN'T GIVE ME A LINK
<Nokaji> oops
<computeruser> I swapped the cables so I don't need a config
<Nokaji> bekks: just says 'all packages are up to date'
<ducasse> Nokaji: again, pastebin output of 'apt policy libc6'
<bekks> Nokaji: Put the entire output of "sudo apt update" into a pastebin please.
<frozenrouter> well, when my laptop is running the x server with the nvidia card, and i setup it to use the three monitors connected, the whole system completely locks after a short while. this does not happen when 1 or 2 of the monitors are enabled.
<computeruser> bekks actually I have a problem with netstat -rn
<computeruser> there is no duplicate information to ifconfig eno1
<computeruser> all the information is missing
<computeruser> I get a subnet mask but that is all
<Nokaji> bekks: https://pastebin.com/J3f8hu8h
<Nokaji> THANKS
<computeruser> https://pastebin.com/W4ECV9DC
<computeruser> to compare ifconfig with netstat -rn
<ducasse> Nokaji: can you pastebin output of 'apt policy libc6' now?
<computeruser> ok so ifconfig is depreciated maybe but it works perfectly and it is installed by default in all versions of ubuntu
<computeruser> I would say there is nothing wrong with it
<Nokaji> ducasse: Hopefully the pastebin is what you are asking me for
<bekks> Nokaji: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy libc6" please?
<ducasse> Nokaji: it isn't
<Nokaji> how do I do that, please?
<Nokaji> is it a file?
<bekks> Nokaji: It is a command to be typed.
<ducasse> Nokaji: enter 'apt policy libc6 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Nokaji> so far it just hangs with a > prompt
<EriC^^> Nokaji: single quote typo
<ducasse> Nokaji: don't enter the quotes
<Nokaji> okie, a different result now ....
<emma__> hi
<ducasse> Nokaji: what is the url?
<Nokaji> http://termbin.com/5paq
<emma__> im using hp laptop with core i5 cpu.now i want limit cpu frequency to half.it seems kernel use intel p-state driver for sandy cpu.how is it?
<Nokaji> bekks: care to share your suspicions/thinking?
<emma__> ??
<bekks> Nokaji: Since you are trying to install a package, pastebin the exact command and its output please.
<tuxinator> dear ubuntu people
<Nokaji> I wasn't using the terminal ...
<tuxinator> not a linux noob, however really unable to bring a ubuntu to boot on a supermicro server
<bekks> Nokaji: So do it now :)
<Nokaji> bekks: I've tried ubuntu s/w centre and synaptic, I've tried installing cups with options, cups on its own and just a specific driver? for canon - all fail similarly with dependencies
<Nokaji> okie
<tuxinator> boot_grub exists
<Al3xG0> kex error : no match for method mac algo client->server: server [hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-ripemd160], client [hmac-sha1]
<Nokaji> bekks: https://pastebin.com/QABYYDcE
<Al3xG0> how to solve error
<bekks> Al3xG0: Please tell us when and how that error occurs.
<Nokaji> bekks: theres a 'gutenberg' installable that synaptic suggests as an alternative but that errors out too
<Nokaji> (specifically a canon driver)
<Al3xG0> bekks When I'm trying to connect to my server by x2go
<bekks> Al3xG0: Which server? Which Ubuntu releases, which x2go versions, what exactly are you doing, and whats the full output?
<pynki> whats the recommended way to egt a ubuntu iso to a usb from widows?
<bekks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nokaji> bekks: and I didn't select any options on that, to keep it simple - I'll try synaptic meanwhile and paste the results unless you say otherwise
<bekks> Nokaji: I am not interested in synaptic, and you should use it when having broken dependencies.
<Al3xG0> bekks Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS -> my server
<Al3xG0> x2go 4.8.7
<Nokaji> bekks: https://pastebin.com/gk3sd4zN
<Nokaji> bekks: synaptic says, zero broken dependencies - I did have some but dleted all of cups and one other proggie
<Nokaji> oh, 'not' interested - okie
<Nokaji> bekks: any idea what the problem is?
<Rizwan> hey
<bodhi> hi
<Rizwan> software gets stuck and have to restart system to work on it
<Rizwan> what could be the problem
<Rizwan> please help
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  what software and on what system?
<Rizwan> ubuntu and desktop
<bodhi> what are your system specs rizwan?
<Rizwan> operating system
<Rizwan> gets stuck
<bodhi> I meant the hardware
<Rizwan> 4g ram, corei3-3220 cpu 3.3ghz
<Rizwan> 1tb hdd and 450w
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  can you login?
<bodhi> which distro are you using?
<Al3xG0> kex error : no match for method mac algo client->server: server [hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-ripemd160], client [hmac-sha1]  I'm trying to connect to my server by x2go
<Rizwan> yes can login and it works fine
<Rizwan> ubuntu 16.10
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  so what program is the problem?
<seednode> Al3xG0, looks like that client either only supports or is only offering up hmac-sha1 as an option, which has been deprecated
<Rizwan> the desktop gets stuck
<Rizwan> have to restart it
<Rizwan> to work on it again
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  you mean, it freezes?
<Rizwan> yes right
<seednode> Al3xG0, cursory googling seems to show that builds 4.0.3.0 (for Windows, at least) and later use a libssh version supporting other algos, but older ones will not
<Rizwan> i have reinstalled ubuntu it works fine for 2 days and then it freezes and we r forced to restart to work on it
<schahermacher> https://0bin.net/paste/OPSds6cUX4-hGzdA#J6jNG5KCbeMyXK-OruzSDEso2UKouDSY69VFIgWBi9F
<schahermacher> can someone explain the reason behind this crash?
<Al3xG0> seednode client ssh x2go?
<seednode> Yes, older x2go versions only seem to support hmac-sha1, which IIRC is disabled by default on current openssh builds due to being possibly insecure
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  it's still too vague ... what video card is it?
<Rizwan> its doesnt have a card
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  the monitor needs a video card
<Rizwan> is it graphic card
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Rizwan> our work doesnt need a graphic card
<Rizwan> basic computing, data entry
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  is it the machine you are typing on, now, here, in irc?
<Rizwan> do u want me to login from machine
<Mallow> No
<MonkeyDust> Rizwan  login from machine?
<Rizwan> sure in a moment
<Al3xG0> seednode Do I have to install a newer version of x2go to work?
<seednode> Al3xG0, I've never used x2g0, but that's what it looks like
<Rizwan_> hey
<Rizwan> I have logged please reply
<Rizwan> loggin out from this sys
<Mallow> Have quit ?
<jk^> how to choose the best flavour? :\ Someone tells me. Each user choose about his needs. But, if i don't know the differences between all flavours and without using anyone of them, how may i match my needs? :-o
<Akbar> hi
<Guest49890> will u plz help me
<Sparrow__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jk^> Or, have i to choose just according to System Requirements?
<Guest49890> i am using ubuntu 16.10 my system is freezing..i reinstall it also it works good 2 or 3 days agian it will freeze
<zteam> jk^, if you would like some Windows-like I casn recommend Kubuntu, otherwise I find the vanilla flavor (regular Ubuntu very nice)
<Guest49890> i am using ubuntu 16.10 my system is freezing..i reinstall it also it works good 2 or 3 days agian it will freeze
<Sparrow__> jk^, Download a bunch, put them on flash drives and test them without installing. See how they actually work on tiyr jardare then install two, one to use and one to play with and break
<Sparrow__> your hardware
<zteam> jk^, if you are still unsure, there should be plenty of youtube videos comparing them
<Guest49890> 4 gb ram 1tb hdd
<Guest49890> i3 processsor
<aruns> Hi, I am running Apache 2.4.18 on Ubuntu 16.04, I have set ServerTokens to Prod / ProductOnly in my apache2/apache2.conf file, and I have a .htaccess file in one of my test vhost subdirs in /var/www which has the following ServerSignature Off
<Sparrow__> No you do go for a ride and let the salesman drive do you, no you drive it you see how it feels
<aruns> When I visit that vhost locally and open Chrome DevTools Console after reloading the server and check the Network tab so that I can check the HTTP response headers, it still says Apache/2.4.18 (Ubuntu)
<ryzokuken> guys, how ubuntu compares to elementary and mint in terms of sheer speed?
<zteam> Guest49890, are you asking about which flavor you should pick?
<Guest49890> its strucking again & again
<Kolus> aruns, it sounds like you need to update your vhosts to add a virtual host to your system and point it to your directory
<Sparrow__> ryzokuken, Guest49890 thats what I have on this system  i2 an 4gig 500 gighd
<Kolus> otherwise your going to continually see the Apache page
<ryzokuken> Sparrow__: ?
<Sparrow__> my bad
<ryzokuken> were you answering my question?
<Sparrow__> Goodmorning my friend.
<Troy1> Guest49890: are you allowing your computer to enter sleep/hibernation?
<ryzokuken> which is the best ubuntu variant/derivative in terms of performance?
<Guest49890> yes
<aruns> Kolus: ?
<aruns> You are misunderstanding.
<Troy1> Guest49890: that may be your issue? you never gave us more details on when it freezes?
<aruns> I am asking how to hide the Apache server version in the HTTP response headers, I have used ServerSignature Prod but it is not working
<Sparrow__> ryzokuken, that question leads to a lot of discussion but it depends more on which flavors you pick.  Mint cinnamon is great but heavy, lm is very light and mint in the middle
<Guest49890> whenever we are opening photoshop or excels sheet that time itsb freezing
<Kolus> thats going to take a little lookup for me too
<Sparrow__> sounds like a wine prob;em
<Troy1> photoshop?
<Guest49890> yes
<aruns> Are you opening in Photoshop via WINE or via GIMP?
<aruns> Guest49890
<pynki> thx @bekks
<Guest49890> via gimp
<Guest49890> sory gimp only
<jk^> Sparrow__, Pls, what means--> "See how they actually work on tiyr jardare then install two, one to use and one to play with and break"
<aruns> Well PSD is a proprietary format
<aruns> So maybe the issue is that Gimp is struggling to convert some of your PSD files
<Sparrow__> jk^, see me in private
<aruns> Because it has to reverse engineer the format in order to read the files
<Betlehem> ^_^
<Guest49890> whenever m using libre office also
<Guest49890> it becoming freeze
<aruns> Let me bring up LibreOffice Calc.
<Troy1> again probablly opening large workbooks with formulas and code that were made in microsoft excel
 * pynki has abck a real linux machine and feels like a human being again
<Guest49890> so wht should i do now
<Sparrow__> g498   run this in terminal   inxi -Fxxrzc0
<Sparrow__> argh, fingers are not working this am paste failures everywhere argh
<aruns> Maybe you could go to Tools > Options in LibreOffice Calculator Guest49890
<aruns> Tweak some of the settings.
<aruns> Check Memory and View under LibreOffice at the top
<aruns> Maybe tweaking some of the settings could help
<aruns> You could maybe try reducing the graphics cache, idk
<aruns> Not really much of a LibreOffice user
<aruns> Maybe see if hardware acceleration is ticked under View
<aruns> Untick it to see if it improves performance
<aruns> Otherwise yeah as Troy1 it probably can't handle large workbooks
<Nokaji> Is there a known fault with CUPS? - it stopped functioning with me and won't reinstall (v16.04 with canon mx925 printer) - says "The following packages have unmet dependencies" e.g. "Depends: libc6 (>= 2.16) but 2.23-0ubuntu7 is to be installed" and 12 others
<zteam> Nokaji, try to to run sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal and apt will try to resolve it for you
<Nokaji> Thanks zteam
<Nokaji> zteam: It's giving me 'unable to install' "The following packages have unmet dependencies." and then list 7 pkgs
<schahermacher> can somebody help with my freezing issue plz?
<EriC^^> !details | schahermacher
<ubottu> schahermacher: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<schahermacher> my system freeze each 2-3 days here is the log of kernel at the moment it did: https://0bin.net/paste/OPSds6cUX4-hGzdA#J6jNG5KCbeMyXK-OruzSDEso2UKouDSY69VFIgWBi9F
<zteam> Nokaji, try to disable any third-party repositorys if you have added some (if you don't know what that means then you probably haven't touched one either, and then you can ignore this suggestion) :-)
<Nokaji> ztane: okay, I used to have pidgin, now deleted (problematic) .. I'll check on others
<Sparrow__> schahermacher, inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<Nokaji> ztane: if I disable "unsupported updates (xenial backports)" for now, is that a plan?
<schahermacher> Sparrow__ here you are Sir https://pastebin.com/M4eqardg
<ryzokuken> guys, which ubuntu flavor works best considering a mix of looks and performance and giving a little more weightage to performance?
<Sparrow__> tx
<ryzokuken> please help me decide.
<Sparrow__> schahermacher, what did you add from that ppa?
<schahermacher> can you help me remember what is ppa?
<pynki> ryzokuken, giving advice on something like "looks" are 100% subjectivef
<Nokaji> zteam: rather (sorry) - if I rephrase the question ... I have only updates form canonical and launchpad EXCEPT webupd8.org - should I kill that one?
<pynki> ryzokuken, i would recommend ubuntu minimal + fluxbox - but for others that may suck
<ryzokuken> pynki: some looks are more or less universal. KDE looks better than XFCE for almost everyone.
<zteam> Nokaji, if you have added ppas yes,
<Nokaji> okie
<pynki> ryzokuken, maybe. but without knowing your preferences its hard to recommend anything regarding looks. what about usability? special needs?  etc.?
<schahermacher> Frankly I don't remember Sir Sparrow__
<schahermacher> but maybe i can do some kind of revision through terminal?
<pynki> schahermacher, most likely java8 was added from that ppa
<schahermacher> right java installed
<schahermacher> i need that for my software
<schahermacher> i think this machine have version 7
<Sparrow__> schahermacher, often ppas are where things break
<schahermacher> any way to keep that and also be stable?
<nicolas_mate> hola tengo un problema con el bluetooth, alguien me puede ayudar?
<ducasse> schahermacher: to get newer stable software, upgrade to a newer ubuntu version
<schahermacher> isn't it new enough ducasse?
<pynki> it is
<schahermacher> then what should i upgrade?
<pynki> schahermacher, openjdk is no choice for you regarding java?
<pynki> needs to be oracle java?
<schahermacher> i can consider that, am installing it because i use software that use it
<schahermacher> if it will work with openjdk i have no problems with that
<pynki> there are just a few corner cases openjdk cannot do things oracle can
<schahermacher> ok so first i have to uninstall the jave i already got right?
<pynki> no
<schahermacher> java*
<pynki> can install them side by side
<schahermacher> and it will possibly prevent freezing?
<schahermacher> just updated everything thgough updater too
<pynki> the freezing was always there? or can you say: i did this and that and then it happend?
<schahermacher> hey afx_ your music is great
<schahermacher> it's when system is idle
<schahermacher> so i have no idea yet what the cause is
<pynki> schahermacher, have a look here https://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-sun-oracles-proprietary-java-jdk-6-7-8-or-jre
<pynki> adjust the solution for adding openjdk :P
<schahermacher> ok i look at it thanks pynki
<pynki> sudo update-alternatives --config java that shoudl be the interesting line
<pynki> schahermacher, but your software might have a config file setting JAVA_HOME or soemthing similar that needs to point to the directory with the JRE
<pynki> besides the alternatives thing
<schahermacher> right.
<pynki> tomcat for example will need that
<pynki> but its a desktop machine so i assume its not tomcat7 :D
<moongazer> how do install the 32 bit version of chromium on 64 bit ubuntu 16.04?
<schahermacher> no it's desktop
<Sparrow__> moongazer, Why?
<schahermacher> i have apparently the same issue when use laptop with the same system
<schahermacher> freezing while idle
<schahermacher> also java is there too
<Sparrow__> schahermacher, try blacklisting dmac_core fix and test one of these boots.
<schahermacher> I have no idea what that means Sir, but thanks for suggesion.
<pynki> moongazer, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser:i386
<pynki> but it sounds like a wired idea to do that
<pynki> schahermacher, https://askubuntu.com/questions/110341/how-to-blacklist-kernel-modules
<schahermacher> thanks pynki
<Sparrow__> schahermacher, dw_dmac.blacklist=yes dw_dmac_core.blacklist=yes replaces quiet and splash in grub menu on boot.   Just something to try if fixing that ppa does not work out
<Sparrow__> Im still trying to wake up.. tx for understanding
<Sparrow__> using kernal newer than 4.5 also fixes some of those suspend bugs
<pynki> Sparrow__, unlikely that the problem is caused by the ppa. we internet would be full of solutions if its the oracle java ppa causing system freezes i think
<Sparrow__> agreed
<schahermacher> thanks for your support guys
<schahermacher> appreciated
<Sparrow__> pynki, show him how to edit quiet splash while I wake u plz..
<schahermacher> haha
<schahermacher> yes plz
<Sparrow__> esc to get grub menu on boot   the e to edit  find quie and splash and replace
<Sparrow__> something like that
<pynki> Sparrow__, funny - am only  awake because i am revivian an old laptop that cant be turned off and needs to be plugged in while i wait for rhe 6kb/s downloads to finish here in china :/
<pynki> but my brain is already sleeping. schahermacher seems to be the only one in atimezone that is in "day" mode :D
<Greyhawk> ;-D
<schahermacher> yeah we in here are at daytime now
<schahermacher> am in ukraine
<pynki> yeah - your mirrors showed something clone or in russia :D
<pynki> close
<schahermacher> hehe
<afx_> schahermacher, ty . too bad cant use ubuntu for it :(
<schahermacher> lol afx_
<Greyhawk> lolz
<schahermacher> analord GNU edition? afx_
<Delvien> cron jobs arent working, here is my crontab: https://pastebin.com/1dCbNqdD
<Sparrow__> pynki, I could make you cry with my stories about 600 baud modems in the 70's
<ducasse> Delvien: are those scripts?
<Delvien> ducasse: yes
<pynki> Sparrow__, schahermacher https://grumpymole.blogspot.hk/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html explain to him what to add/remove
<ducasse> Delvien: can you  pastebin one of them?
<schahermacher> thanks pynki
<pynki> schahermacher, 1. Changing Boot Parameters Temporarily this one ;)
<Delvien> ducasse Well, lemme just phrase it this way, i can run fixlcd or fixhdmi and it runs. either with fixlcd or /usr/bin/fixlcd
<Delvien> ducasse: cron just isnt executing them
<pynki> schahermacher, dw_dmac.blacklist=yes dw_dmac_core.blacklist=yes replaces quiet and splash in grub menu on boot.   Just something to try if fixing  is what Sparrow__  wrote earlier
<RawketLawncha> say there is a system with 1TB HDD, and that entire disk is for home directories, so everyone is free to use that 1TB of space, so you think its possible to somehow encrypt everyone's home directory without actually allocating some particular space for everyone ? I mean I know I can just make 1GB file use md-crypt and mount it for every user but
<RawketLawncha>  that would limit everyone to 1GB, so you think its possible to somehow keep that 1TB of free space for everyone and still encrypt everyone's files in home directory ?
<ducasse> Delvien: yes, but you are running them from an interactive shell, cron isn't.
<Sparrow__> pynki, thanks nice link
<Delvien> ducasse so if they are only running one line, i can just put that line into cron?
<pynki> RawketLawncha, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<schahermacher> jawa - a thousands pleasures not.
<schahermacher> java*
<ducasse> Delvien: that depends on what is in that line
<Delvien> ducasse: xrandr line
<RawketLawncha> python - a thousand and one pleasures not
<ducasse> Delvien: cron can't 'see' your x session. you see why i needed to know what was in that script now?
 * pynki loves "Select and install Software" - "Retrieving file 14 of 72 (4h 48min remaining)"
<schahermacher> i love my terminal, hopefully i learn enough to avoid drag and drop interfaces completely
<schahermacher> what is good guides for basic terminal commands?
<pynki> daylu work
<pynki> avoid the mouse
<schahermacher> what's daylu?
<pynki> just do it in the terminal
<Delvien> ducasse: sorry, hit ctrl x by accident :P https://pastebin.com/iRb4JBhH
<pynki> dayly
<schahermacher> still not clear
<schahermacher> yes mouse also not necessary
<schahermacher> am pushing myself to emacs zone
<Greyhawk> noooo
<ducasse> Delvien: it *might* work if you put 'DISPLAY=:0.0 ' at the beginning of the xrandr line, but this is just an ugly hack. cron has no access to x sessions.
<pynki> schahermacher, press "tab" key in the terminal - there are thousands of commands to choose, no guide can teach them to you. when you start doing things exclusively in the terminal - things like copy files, move files, etc etc - you will get used to it. almnost every problem you have could be solved in the terminal as long as you want it and do it. its a question of learning by doing. reading guides will not teach you for a long time
<Delvien> ducasse: yeah, its an ugly hack, but the utilities arent available to make this happen automagically
<schahermacher> if i press tab nothing happens apparently
<Delvien> ducasse yeah didnt work :/ I think just making a repeating script would work better lol
<pynki> typei n any character. then tab. it will show you all commands that start with that char
<pynki> don't knwo why just tab does not work :D
<Squidwin> After I finished installation and start restart and remove the installation medium, after that just a black screen shows up
<Squidwin> why doesn't my OS load?
<itstony> You may have to press tab twice to get it to list out all commands
<pynki> Squidwin, the hdd the system is installed to is choosen in the BIOS for booting?
<schahermacher> aha, i see thank you pynki
<Squidwin> pynki, yes I guess
<pynki> schahermacher, "man command" will show you the manual. e.g. "man cp" for the copy command. without all the "
<Squidwin> pynki, it is SSD actually
<pynki> Squidwin, that does not matter as long as the BIOS knows that you want to boot from that disk
<pynki> Squidwin, just checking the simple thigns first ;)
<Delvien> ducasse: repeating script worked like a charm, prolly convert it to a service at a later time lol
<Squidwin> pynki, yes the bios option is correct
<schahermacher> oh yes man i know my favorite is man man
<Squidwin> pynki, still it does not work it is just a black screen with no text but a keyboard space
<schahermacher> how to I resize the screen to see the complete text without mouse?
<pynki> schahermacher, in a terminal?
<Squidwin> Please help guys I have a lot of things to do...
<schahermacher> yes
<pynki> schahermacher, no way :D use up/down arrows or google "manpage command"
<pynki> most of them are online somewhere
<schahermacher> i think i read some where it is possible
<schahermacher> however
<Squidwin> Guys I said I have a lot of things to do, and still the OS does not load!
<Squidwin> Come on!!!!!
<pynki> Squidwin, first of all: boot a live ubuntu from an usb stick
<skinux> APT is stuck running in the background and kill command isn't working, it just starts again
<Squidwin> pynki, I booted from USB and installed it and finished every information, and I pressed restart and removed my installation medium and waited to use the OS, but it does not show.
<pynki> Squidwin, and then someone else needs to take over because i need to sleep. i finally got my installer files downloaded and now have 3 days time to wait for texlive to downlaod
<pynki> Squidwin, i know. but fixing that will need an ubuntu started from an usb stick
<schahermacher> keep up the good work pynki!
<Squidwin> pynki, what do you mean?
<schahermacher> he means proby that you have to boot from usb again to fix that, to diagnose the problem
<pynki> Squidwin, plugin the usb again, boot the usb stick and choose "test ubuntu" or some liek that
<Squidwin> Anyone please help me, I don't have time, I already spend hours on downloading and buring to USB stick.
<Squidwin> pynki, ok
<pynki> a _ blinking is not an error message anyone could work on
<Squidwin> pynki, should I choose USB from legacy boot or UEFI boot list?
<Squidwin> Legacy or UEFI boot? Which one?!
<Squidwin> Hello? Legacy or UEFI boot? Goddamit I am running out of time!
<ducasse> !patience | Squidwin
<ubottu> Squidwin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<schahermacher> i feel legacy
<schahermacher> if it boots it doesn't matter apparently
<Squidwin> I clicked on what pynki said
<Squidwin> I clicked on check disk for defects (somehin like that)
<RawketLawncha> pynki: are  you a brony ?
<Squidwin> Nothing happens again, it is just black screen with no text
<Squidwin> What should I do?
<Squidwin> pynki, ?
<blackflow> Squidwin: did you try the legacy boot?
<Squidwin> blackflow, no, UEFI bot
<RawketLawncha> are all new motherboards nowadays have UEFI ?
<Squidwin> blackflow, why?
<blackflow> Squidwin: try Legacy
<Squidwin> it has been thousand times I am turing on and off my PC,
<Squidwin> Okay what should I choose?
<blackflow> Squidwin: legacy
<Squidwin> Yes
<Squidwin> check disc for defects?
<Squidwin> Test memory?
<Squidwin> Boot from first hard disk (mine is SSD)?
<blackflow> yes
<blackflow> that last
<Squidwin> i clicked
<pynki> RawketLawncha, a brony?
<Squidwin> blackflow, it leaded me to installation again
<Squidwin> blackflow, should install it all over again and what if the same thing happens again?
<ducasse> Squidwin: did you install in uefi mode or legacy mode? if uefi, where did you the install the bootloader?
<Squidwin> ducasse, legacy boot this time
<blackflow> Squidwin: did you actually try booting from your disk (not usb) in legacy mode?
<Squidwin> blackflow, YES
<blackflow> like, unplugged the usb and/or selected proper HDD/SSD form a boot menu?
<Squidwin> blackflow, only a black screen will show up
<blackflow> Squidwin: and if you reboot again (not plugging your usb in), does it reach the grub menu?
<Squidwin> blackflow, I don't really know it is just a blackscreen without text and I can type nothing!
<blackflow> Squidwin: well does it? In case it doesn't boot properly, on next reboot it should give you the grub menu
<blackflow> in that menu you can edit the kernel line to disable splash so oyu can see kernel messages as it boots up, maybe there'd be a clue as to why it halts
<blackflow> and if you can't reach the grub menu at all, either you're not booting properly, or the installation is botched.
<Squidwin> The installtion is getting don
<Squidwin> *done
<Squidwin> Lets see what it will show after the restart process
<blackflow> Squidwin: did it ask you where to store the grub bootloader?
<Squidwin> blackflow, not at all.
<Squidwin> blackflow, it just asked for filling simple data, thats it man
<blackflow> before you reboot
<blackflow> open the terminal and type 'cat /etc/fstab'
<Squidwin> blackflow, I don't have access to OS now it is being finished installation
<blackflow> That will show you the fstab file which contains primary mount points for the system. If it contains a string like '/boot/efi' then that's an EFI installation
<blackflow> Squidwin: are you installing Ubuntu?
<blackflow> because iirc the installer should allow you to use the OS booted from the USB before you do the final reboot
<Squidwin> blackflow, no but a Ubuntu based OS, but I had the exact same problem when I was installing pure Ubuntu
<blackflow> Not ubuntu? We're done here. bye. :)
<Squidwin> It is ubuntu flavor
<blackflow> it's not ubuntu.
<blackflow> go ask the devs who made the flavor what kind of changes they did, and to help you with those changes.
<Squidwin> blackflow, it is Ubuntu based! And again had THE SAME PROBLEM WITH UBUNTU!!!!!
<Squidwin> blackflow, it is the same!!!!!!
<blackflow> unless youmean one of the official ones? ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu mate ?
<blackflow> then if it is the same, the isntaller allows you to use the OS
<pynki> and asks you for the grub install point
<Squidwin> Noit did not
<blackflow> you can start up the installation USB, and chose to "explore", which is  a live env. you can start the installer (it opens a window) so you can use the OS while it installs
<blackflow> then it's not the same, is it?
<RawketLawncha> Squidwin: so you are asking for help with not ubuntu ?
<blackflow> ubuntu installer also asks where to store the grub loader, if that didn't change recently.
<blackflow> Squidwin: which flavor is this?
<Squidwin> ASSUME I AM INSTALLING UBUNTU
<anddam> why does claws-mail, a MUA on itself, suggests evolution and sylpheed?
<Squidwin> blackflow, Zorin OS.
<anddam> s/suggests/suggest
<pynki> Squidwin, ok. open the terminal :D
<RawketLawncha> Squidwin: why not just use ubuntu and avoid those problems in the first place ?
<Squidwin> pynki, the screen is empty
<Squidwin> RawketLawncha, coz I HAD THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM WITH UBUNTU
<Squidwin> Okay it asks for restart now
<Squidwin> I will click restart now
<RawketLawncha> "SAME PROBLEM", sticky caps lock ?
<blackflow> Squidwin: I'm going to give you support fo ubuntu, and I don't care what it is. So my advice to you is this: check where it saved the grub loader, or if you're a a later stage, open the terminal when it's done and see the fstab file.
<kunji> Squidwin: Black screen is pretty generic, there are a whole host of possible issues and they may not be the same in Ubuntu as in Zorin, so I don't see how you have verified it is the same problem.
 * pynki reads that zorin os is rock solid and reliable
<Squidwin> Okay the restart pocess started
<blackflow> Squidwin: now, if that advice doesn't  help you because your installer doesn't allow that, that's YOUR problem.
<Squidwin> 1 sec please...
<RawketLawncha> Squidwin: I don't want to read scrollback logs, what is the exact problem ?
<Squidwin> RawketLawnha, the problem is, I cannot open my OS.
<pynki> RawketLawncha, installing ubuntu likeish os - not booting
<blackflow> RawketLawncha: black screen upon reboot
<Squidwin> yes
<Squidwin> not booting
<kunji> RawketLawncha: From my skimming after install and reboot he gets a black screen, Zorin OS.
<Squidwin> WTF?! I can move mouse point but the screen is empty and it seems I am not in the OS.
<pynki> and the usb does not allow a live system nor does the installer let him choose where to install grub
<blackflow> !based on ubuntu | Squidwin
<ubottu> Squidwin: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Squidwin> the screen has a booting-time theme wallpape
<pynki> zorin os will have an support app i assume
<kunji> Squidwin: Could be a graphics, among many other possibilities, but if you're seeing a pointer we know it isn't about the bootloader ^_^
<kunji> *graphics issue
<kunji> Zorin have their own IRC and forums: https://zorinos.com/help/
<Squidwin> no :´(  I should not have changed windows from the first place... shame on you Linux, cannot even avoid these simple problems... awkward problems with ubuntu.
<kunji> Squidwin: From Zorin you mean.
<Guest3> anybody that cen recommend a usb network adapter to mac for use in virtuelbox and stuff? is gonna be used with laptop and 10.11+
<blackflow> but this ain't ubuntu
<kunji> Squidwin: :P
<Squidwin> kunji, their IRC channel is frozen and I have to wait till admins send me authorization email SO SHUT THE FUCK UP!
<blackflow> Squidwin: also, from the grub menu, remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line, that should give you hints of any problems during the boot
<Squidwin> so there is no way for help
<kunji> Squidwin: O.o  such language, lol
<blackflow> Squidwin: I suggest you simmer down and respect the channel. This is for Ubuntu support, only.
<ducasse> !ohmy | Squidwin
<ubottu> Squidwin: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Squidwin> except this rich channel.
<kunji> Squidwin: rich?
<Squidwin> kunji, crowd.
<Squidwin> Crowded.
<Squidwin> Now what should I do?
<kunji> Squidwin: You could try booting in safe graphics mode, or with other kernel parameter, e.g. acpi=off
<kunji> Squidwin: That should be enough to google a bit with :P, if you aren't seeing GRUB in your boot process to enter such parameter, you can hold down shift while booting to get the GRUB menu.
<ducasse> Squidwin: you should get help here - https://zorinos.com/help/
<pynki> https://grumpymole.blogspot.hk/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html
<Squidwin> I don't know about any of these technical terms or tutorials :(
<pynki> the zorinos channel is fully alive
<skinux> How can I shut down APT when it keeps coming back immediately after killing it?
<ducasse> Squidwin: you are still asking for help in the wrong place, we don't know what the zorin guys have changed
<pynki> skinux, kill aptPIDhere && apt-wahtver youwant, is not fast enough?
<skinux> It's not working
<Squidwin> Okay guys look, I turned off my computer now and inserted the USB stick that contain Zorin OS (a Ubuntu-based distribution), now I turned on my desktop PC and clicked F12 and I am waited to choose a boot device, either from legacy or UEFI, which one should I choose?
<pynki> otherwise find out what is spawning it
<blackflow> !based on ubuntu | Squidwin
<ubottu> Squidwin: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<virtualriot> Hi everyone
<pynki> #zorinos, even on the same network
<ducasse> Squidwin: 'based on ubuntu' is different from 'is ubuntu'
<kunji> Squidwin: Depends on your motherboard and what other OSs you have installed which will be better for you.....
<Squidwin> Their channel is frozen as well as their forum.
<skinux> Which number is the ID from ps aux?
<pynki> ps ax, the fiorst one
<ducasse> Squidwin: it's not, go there and wait for help. it might take a little time.
<juanonymous> is there any alternative install, with this one?
<juanonymous>  sudo apt-get install -y libav-tools ubuntu-restricted-extras
<juanonymous> sudo apt-get install -y libavcodec-extra-54 libavformat-extra-54
<lotuspsychje> Squidwin: another solution would be installing ubuntu
<juanonymous> ubuntu 16.04.1 xenial is my os
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: you need to update your system to .2
<skinux> I;ve tried it 5 times now, it just comes back with another PID
<juanonymous> lotuspsychje, how do i do that btw?
<juanonymous> without copying .2 image and reinstalling the os
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<pynki> skinux, running " kill PID && apt-get update" will not work because it spawns again before your apt-get can come throu?
<skinux> I am only doing 'kill PID'
<pawel_> jak zainstalowac linux 4.11 na linux mint 18.1 x64
<pynki> and in the time you type your aopt command it spawns again. append it with && apt-bla to the kill command
<juanonymous> lotuspsychje, will my files be intact?
<skinux> So I have to start it again to shut it down??
<pynki> skinux, if that works its a dirty workaround for your real problem: whats spawning apt again and again and again
<juanonymous> and my previous installs in my system, wont be affected?
<lotuspsychje> juanonymous: updating your system doesnt wipe your /home
<juanonymous> ok
<juanonymous> cool
<juanonymous> thanks
<pynki> skinux, i assume you want to execute an apt command from the command like, install something etc?
<RawketLawncha> Squidwin: can you do "Ctrl-Alt-F2" and then login and then do "startx" or "gnome" or "kde" or "xfce" ?
<skinux> It didn't work
<geirha> skinux: ps -efH | less   what's the parent process?
<Druid05> Hello
<Druid05> I use "mount -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000 /dev/xvdb1 /media/c" to mount ntfs drive with permissions to everyone
<Druid05> Can help me someone to translate this to /etc/fstab config line?
<skinux> Using that command, it doesn't even list apt
<akik> Druid05: it's defined in /etc/fstab as # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<geirha> skinux: /apt  to search for apt inside less
<akik> Druid05: you can set "0 0" for "<dump> <pass>"
<skinux> pattern not found
<geirha> then maybe it's done now
<skinux> Nope, it still shows in ps aux
<Druid05> "0 0" will be equivalent with umask=000?
<Druid05> equal*
<akik> Druid05: no, it just tells the system that don't run fsck on it
<geirha> cat /proc/mounts  should list the mount in a format close to what the /etc/fstab line should look like
<geirha> skinux: odd
<Druid05> geirha: you're awesome. Thank you!
<RawketLawncha> !snack | Druid05
<mxh-> Just gotta say thanks ubuntu for being the only damn distro to support all DPI monitors
<mxh-> Goddamn spent weeks on this
<RawketLawncha> how to you know it supports "all" of them ?
<RawketLawncha> mxh-:
<mxh-> RawketLawncha: Anything up to retina if that makes you happier ;) Most other just have 1x or 2x scaling.
<mxh-> KDE has more scaling but you gotta scale all kinds of components individually which was a pain. Ubuntu was just pull a slider -> Done.:D
<royal_screwup21> In this command: curl -ls <url> | grep HTTP/, what exactly does "grep HTTP/" do?
<mxh-> Only shows the line containing the phrase HTTP/
<mxh-> royal_screwup21: ^
<royal_screwup21> thanks mxh!
<jiffe> is there a way of finding what patches have been applied to a certain package in the ubuntu repo?
<ducasse> jiffe: 'apt changelog package'
<jiffe> thanks
<mxh-> jiffe: thanks! That wasn't obvious from even a google search.
<ransom_ubu> I would like to install a second OS on my computer (debian gnu/hurd).  Unfortunately during ubuntu install I assigned my entire disk to the primary ext4 partition /dev/sda1.   There is a small /dev/sda2 extended partition for which I don't knwo the purpose, and a /dev/sda5 linux-swp partition.  Can I resize /dev/sda1 and somehow create another partition for gnu/hurd?
<skinux> Anyone know of a free, easy to install bench testing software
<skinux> ?
<ransom_ubu> Of course, /dev/sda1 can't be reized while ubuntu is running, so I don't know where to start.
<mxh-> skinux: What do you want to benchmark?
<skinux> my system
<skinux> memory, graphics, hard drive performance, everything
<mxh-> skinux: Right but compared to what. This benchmarks 3D performance but what would you compare the score to? https://benchmark.unigine.com/heaven
<ducasse> skinux: for disk, try bonnie++
<skinux> Well, primarily, I want to benchmark RAM
<skinux> But, 3D performance would be good too.
<mxh-> skinux: For more of a full system benchmark, check this out: https://github.com/lpereira/hardinfo
<mxh-> skinux: It's in apt so just install it from terminal as usual :)
<akik> ransom_ubu: use gparted live iso to resize your partitions
<akik> ransom_ubu: you don't actually install anything to the extended partition, but into the logical partition under the extended partition
<ransom_ubu> akik:  Ok, i get the live iso, I should resize /dev/sda1.  Create a new partition with the free space.  Then I can just go install the second os on the new partition?
<akik> ransom_ubu: just make sure you check out before hand how you want to boot the second os
<bjrohan> Is there any gui way to resize a luks partition? all the tutes on doing so with fdisk has me delete the partition to resize it? There's info on the partition I want to keep
<akik> ransom_ubu: ubuntu uses grub which can boot other oses
<mxh-> Yes, select the free space and the installer will partition it for you. ransom_ubu
<bjrohan> It's a luks partition on a liveUSB with persistence
<ransom_ubu> akik: grub will work.  It was part of the gnu/hurd before it was used in linux.
<juanonymous> another question
<juanonymous> E: Unable to locate package libavcodec-extra-54
<juanonymous> E: Unable to locate package libavformat-extra-54
<juanonymous> what is the alternative install for that package?
<mxh-> junke1990: remove the -54 from both packages
<mxh-> junke1990: and to figure this out i ran `apt search libav` and saw what the new packages were called
<DexterF> hi
<mxh-> juanonymous: oh i replied to the wrong person! read my above posts, they are for you :)
<DexterF> got a Pixel and 16.04 LTS, looking for ways to access its storage. tried gmtp, does not connect.
<DexterF> adb shell works, but isn't too comfy
<mxh-> DexterF: not familiar with the pixel but can you not access the storage through a simple file browser? Or do you want the actual OS files?
<juanonymous> thanks msx
<juanonymous> mxh-,
<mxh-> juanonymous: you got it! guessing you're following an old guide, ubuntu has gotten rid of version numbers for a lot of packages.
<mxh-> juanonymous: well at least the version number is not in the package name anymore.
<juanonymous> i see
<juanonymous> ok mxh- , and there are many packages too when i tried that command
<juanonymous> and i dont know what to install
<mxh-> juanonymous: the ones you listed, just remove the -54!
<juanonymous> so just sudo apt install libavformat-extra
<juanonymous> will do?
<mxh-> juanonymous: exactly, as well as the other one
<mxh-> juanonymous: since there were to packages mentioned in the error you pasted :)
<juanonymous> ok
<mxh-> juanonymous: if this does not work it's because the guide is outdated and relies on the old packages, but hopefully it should work fine.
<juanonymous> mxh-, E: Unable to locate package libavformat-extra
<juanonymous> kristhian@kristhian-Lenovo-Flex-2-14:~$ sudo apt search libavformat-extr
<juanonymous> Sorting... Done
<juanonymous> Full Text Search... Done
<mxh-> juanonymous: sorry, an assumption on my part. libavformat57 exists in zesty.
<DexterF> mxh-, just pull out photos and send up mp3
<mxh-> DexterF: I'm sorry? :)
<juanonymous> actually, still doesnt work
<juanonymous> E: Unable to locate package libformat57
<mxh-> juanonymous: You have a typo. Copy what I wrote :)
<juanonymous> oh
<juanonymous> thanks
<mxh-> DexterF: If you plug it in, can you not choose (in the android dropdown menu) to use the device as a media device and access the photos/mp3's from there?
<dxdiag> cineva ON pe aici ?
<juanonymous> mxh-, still none
<juanonymous> E: Unable to locate package libavformat57
<SuperLag> Is there a way to delay apps that require networking, until after the network is connected?
<DexterF> mxh-, no
<mxh-> DexterF: According to Google you can: https://support.google.com/pixelphone/answer/2840804?hl=en
<dxdiag> careva vorbeste romaneste pe aici ?
<ducasse> DexterF: which mode is the phone set to communicate over usb with?
<DexterF> mxh-, thats windows and mac instructions
<DexterF> ducasse, MTP
<ducasse> DexterF: are you using a gui file manager to access it?
<mxh-> DexterF: Yes but tapping the USB notification and selecting Transfer Files should make it show up as an external drive disregardless of OS.
<mxh-> SuperLag: yes place them in /etc/network/if-up.d/ and chmod+x the executable should work, have not tried.
<DexterF> mxh-, 5 years ago, yes
<DexterF> ducasse, "gmtp"
<mxh-> DexterF: Sorry, just assumed it worked since the file is still there!
<mxh-> DexterF: folder*
<DexterF> oh wait wait , gmtp just got its act together
<DexterF> I don't know why now tho
<mxh-> DexterF: ;) Sorry for the outdated info again, it's why I put the disclaimer.
<juanonymous> i found this libavformat-dev <- by issuing command apt search libav | grep -
<juanonymous> but i duno if this is the right one
<DexterF> augh
<DexterF> now gmtp stalls
<DexterF> ill get me an mp3 player and tell google they can gf themselves
<sosuniverse> fg
<mxh-> juanonymous: No just get libavformat57, it's the newest one in Ubuntu 17.04. If you have an older version you might need to lower the number. The -dev package just contains extra stuff for developers.
<okito> hello
<okito> im new here
<mxh-> okito: o/
<okito> i hope i will here :)
<ice9> is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu server from 16.04 to 17.04? do-release-upgrade -d show no new release found
<juanonymous> E: Unable to locate package libavformat57 - mxh-
<juanonymous> i still got that error
<mxh-> juanonymous: Ah, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<juanonymous> 16.04.2
<juanonymous> just upgraded
<ducasse> DexterF: you might want to try a file manager that uses gvfs instead, as that might work better
<mxh-> juanonymous: Give me a second and I'll find you the correct package for that version
<DexterF> ducasse, can you recommend one?
<juanonymous> mxh-, thank you
<mxh-> juanonymous: Yep for 16.04 you actually only have the choice of libavformat-dev. Sorry for the confusion.
<ducasse> DexterF: i don't really use any, but thunar worked for me last time i tested
<juanonymous> mxh-, thanks
<juanonymous> so i installed the correct one?
<ducasse> !upgrade | ice9 see the second link here
<ubottu> ice9 see the second link here: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DexterF> ducasse, Thunar did not show me the phone though...
<mxh-> juanonymous: If you installed that one - yes ^^
<DexterF> ducasse, wait it does just now
<babahulk> Hey all,  I was wondering what people recommend for running Windows 10 as a VM.  VirtualBox or Xen
<juanonymous> ok thanks
<ducasse> DexterF: weird, it should. maybe it can't see it if it's plugged in while gmtp is open.
<DexterF> ducasse, weird. I think I did sth in the meantime like adb shell auth or something
<mxh-> juanonymous: Though I cannot tell you if they are compatible with the versions you listed first. Just have to hold your thumbs. What are you trying to install?
<juanonymous> i am trying to grab a video from youtube, using video download helper
<ransom_ubu> akik:  I tried the live iso.  It still would not let me resize/shrink the root partition. Is there something I have to do in ubuntu first?
<mxh-> juanonymous: Could you not just use a plugin for your browser? :)
<juanonymous> which i needed those dependencies in order for my audio and video to work in sync
<juanonymous> aw
<juanonymous> ok mxh-
<juanonymous> btw what is the downside of using a plugin?
<DexterF> now it stopped working again... im done
<akik> ransom_ubu: what do you mean would not let? the other partitions don't move by themselves, you need to arrange space for the resize operation
<DexterF> thansk all
<ducasse> juanonymous: or youtube-dl
<juanonymous> ducasse, will do
<ducasse> juanonymous: that is by far the simplest way to grab a youtube video, imo
<mxh-> Ducasse has it. In the future juanonymous when you find yourself hunting obscure libs, chances are are complete package exists that does the work for you!
<juanonymous> btw mxh-, what are the downside of using browser plugins?
<ransom_ubu> akik:in the resize menu, if I try and change "New size(MiB)", it wont take.  the dialog just restores to the current size.  The minimum and maximum size are the same.
<Fabiano> anybody using weechat?
<juanonymous> but anyway i downloaded the video now
<mxh-> juanonymous: well, they can be hit or miss. No real downside but a native app is likely to be much faster.
<juanonymous> thanks again
<sim642> Fabiano, what about it?
<juanonymous> ok mxh-, noted
<mxh-> juanonymous: Glad it worked finally ^^
<juanonymous> anyways im head to bed now
<juanonymous> mxh-, thanks
<mxh-> o/
<ducasse> juanonymous: they make your browser use more system resources, certain plugins use quite a lot
<juanonymous> thanks to all
<juanonymous> ducasse, noted
<juanonymous> ill just remove this one and use youtube-dl instead
<juanonymous> but for now ill be heading to bed
<Fabiano> sim642, how to scroll down the nicks list?
<ducasse> Fabiano: f11/f12
<sim642> Fabiano, https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_user.en.html#key_bindings_buffers_windows
<sim642> Fabiano, read the user guide, there's also a #weechat channel where you're more likely to get help
<Fabiano> ducasse, sim642 thanks!
<akik> ransom_ubu: please pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" do you have unallocated space after sda1 ?
<Fabiano> Thanks
<ransom_ubu> akik:http://paste.ubuntu.com/24524587/
<ransom_ubu> akik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24524587/
<akik> ransom_ubu: all your disk is already allocated (103.9 + 7.9)
<ransom_ubu> yeah, i want to shrink "/dev/sda1  *         2048 217948159 217946112 103.9G 83 Linux" so i can create space for another os install.
<akik> ransom_ubu: and shrinking sda1 doesn't work?
<akik> ransom_ubu: sda2 is a kind of container for the logical partitions in it
<ransom_ubu> akik:  Maybe I made a fatal error selecting options installing ubuntu the first time?
<akik> ransom_ubu: no it looks ok but you need to shrink sda1 if you want to install something additional on the disk
<ransom_ubu> akik: I guess I should try the gparted iso again.
<akik> ransom_ubu: the new partition will be called sda3 even though it will be physically on the disk after sda1
<akik> (when you get to create the new partition)
<ransom_ubu> akik:ok thanks, I'll reboot now and try again.
 * eelstrebor says you just can't trust backups - one needs a backup to the backup
<ivzn> Hello. I'm using ubuntu 16.04 with the latest updates. Suddenly I can't use left_ctrl+left_shift+p to open private window in firefox anymore after today's update (firefox itself wasn't updated). Does anyone has the same issue?
<ivzn> I guess that now this shortcat is blocked by some updated system component.
<ivzn> I can see how combination left shift + left control + p is passing through via type settings successfully, but not left.
<vns> Hello
<ivzn> Sorry, mistype: I can see how combination _right_ shift + _right_ control + p is passing through via type settings successfully, but not left.
<vns> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my DELL laptop. I face some issues when I sleep my laptop , it doesn't wake up. I had to forcefully shut it down by pressing down power button. ANy fixes?
<ducasse> ivzn: which desktop is this?
<ivzn> ducasse, unity, by default.
<ducasse> ivzn: not familiar with how that handles keybindings, sorry. you might want to try installing a standalone wm, like openbox, and see if firefox behaves the same there to narrow down the source.
<ransom_ubu> akik: Thanks, i was able to shrink.  I must have made a user-error last time i tried gparted iso.  /dev/sda3 as type "linux".  I was not able to create type extended, so probably I am not meant to.
<mclaren> hey
<mclaren> how's arch linux compared to ubuntu
<ducasse> mclaren: ask in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<mclaren> ah ok
<mxh-> ducasse: is it not allowed to compare the two here? just wondering
<Sparrow__> The short answer.. No
<ducasse> mxh-: this channel is for support issues, and that's not really a support question. a question like that also tends to start off endless discussions.
<mxh-> Sparrow__ ducasse gotcha! Good to know.
<mclaren> hi Sparrow__
<Sparrow__> mclaren knows better.. but what do ya expect from a 15 yr old
<Sparrow__> Hey
<root> aly
<mclaren> Sparrow__:
<mclaren> i really am going to pipe to dev null
<Sparrow__> :)
<onomatopiea> how large of an install is ubuntu + kodi?
<Ricardo_> hi
<Ricardo_> is this the right place to ask stuff about ubuntu, even though it's a ubuntu-server related problem rather than a desktop problem?
<onomatopiea> sure
<Ricardo_> great
<ouroumov_> onomatopiea, why don't you test it for yourself?
<Ricardo_> there is this awesome piece of helpdesk software.  It's open source and really, really great.
<onomatopiea> ouroumov_: Because it will take a long time?
<Ricardo_> I installed it using the provided ubuntu package and the installation was straight forward and easy
<ouroumov_> onomatopiea, time to invest in an SSD.
<onomatopiea> ouroumov_: what is wrong with you?
<Ricardo_> however, now I tried to use the live chat of this help desk software
<Ricardo_> and I get the error:
<onomatopiea> You're needlessly awkward about a simple question.
<Sparrow__> Ricardo_, server isnt the isue for support, using outside software is.
<Ricardo_> WebSocket connection to 'ws://...<ip>.../ws' failed: Error during WebSocket handshake: Unexpected response code: 404
<Ricardo_> "...<ip>..."  was replaced (there was my ip)
<ducasse> onomatopiea: an install does not take long time
<Sparrow__> See them for support
<Ricardo_> I googled a little, and it seems as if there would be some apache modules for websockets
<onomatopiea> ducasse: Formatting the machine does.
<Ricardo_> but this is not running on apache
<Ricardo_> is there any known way for ubuntu to get a websocket service running?
<ransom_ubu> How can i tell if my CD or DVD drive is writeable or just a read-only device?
<tgm4883> onomatopiea: you can install kodi on ubuntu, there's no need to dual boot
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: I was considering dual booting for having windows for gaming. Hook up a controller. But it's only got a 64gb ssd
<ducasse> Ricardo_: the problem is with that software, you need to get support from whoever supplied it
<tgm4883> onomatopiea: you should probably lead with all the information then
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: It's also a surface pro :x
<Ricardo_> ducasse, yep, that's what I expected ;(
<tgm4883> onomatopiea: honestly, you're going to be pretty tight dual booting for gaming with windows on a 64GB ssd
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: So I'm realising. Perhaps this is not realistic. Which is a shame.. my xbox is just not good enough for my RPG based tastes
<ducasse> Ricardo_: as it is not in the repos we know nothing about it, especially since you haven't even given us the name. look for support forums or irc channels on their website.
<tgm4883> onomatopiea: not sure what gaming you want to do, but I'd think that even single booting windows on that for gaming is going to be tight
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: heh,  but for one game at a time?
<Ricardo_> ducasse, the name is "zammad".
<tgm4883> onomatopiea: depends on the game. I've got games that take 50GB themselves
<Ricardo_> ducasse, it's open source and it's not in the official repos
<Ricardo_> ducasse, https://zammad.org/
<Ricardo_> there are only 3 people in their support chat and nobody talks
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: Sigh you're probably right. I was thinking they were nearer <10gb
<Sparrow__> Ricardo_, inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<ducasse> Ricardo_: ok, then wait for help
<tgm4883> onomatopiea: again, depends on the game
<Ricardo_> Sparrow__, sorry, what?
<Ricardo_> ok ducasse
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: Oh sure. But it's a toss up between selling the tablet and doing this.. I'm learning on selling now
<Sparrow__> that shows us your hardware so we can look for other issues.
<golum> Hey guys if someone could help me please, my wifi shows all available connections, but once I put in all necessary details (such as username, password, security details) and try to connect, I get a KDE Daemon pop-up saying "for accessing the wireless network <network name> you need to provide a password" even if i enter my network password or laptop password here, the pop-up still reappears asking for the password again. Following th
<golum> Following this, two little pop-ups come up saying "Connection <network name> deactivated" and "wireless interface (wlp2s0) No secrets were provided".   I am using a Dell XPS 13 laptop with Intel Broadwell Core i5-5200U CPU, 4GB RAM, 256GB SSD.  I am using a Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter. I am on Kubuntu 16.04
<MrSassyPants> I'm looking for an autoclicker solution, xautoclick doesn't seem to be supported anymore
<SimonNL> golum: what you need there is the ssid's password
<SimonNL> golum: and that's neither your network or laptop password.
<MrSassyPants> why does do-release-upgrade say xserver-xorg-input-evdev is no longer supported?
<golum> @SimonNL I've entered my SSID's password, still get the pop-up every 20 seconds
<egonsen> hi! ubuntu 17.04 came with the firefox flash plugin (and probably also the one for chrome) pre-installed. how can i cleanly remove all flash plugins from ubuntu?
<ducasse> MrSassyPants: because x.org now uses libinput instead
<SimonNL> golum: then you are typing the wrong password
<golum> Wait then whats the SSID password?
<SimonNL> golum: capslock maybe ?
<MrSassyPants> ducasse, I vaguely remember changing from various device drivers to evdev not too long ago
<SimonNL> golum: that's the password set in the router
<golum> @SimonNL is there a difference between SSID password and Wifi password?
<Sparrow__> yes
<MrSassyPants> ducasse, is libinput good?
<SimonNL> golum: could be the same.
<ducasse> MrSassyPants: works for me™
<SimonNL> golum: ssid is the wifi network you connect too
<MrSassyPants> evdev always worked like a charm for me, solving problems with moderately obscure HIDs I got attached
<golum> Yup, I m positive that I've entered the right SSID password (wifi password)
<MrSassyPants> but SSID isn't a password, it's the name
<SimonNL> golum: if you type the correct password you will be granted access
<SimonNL> golum: is the router your router? if so you can check the password in there.
<kde14024> hi everyone. suddenly my system has no working audio. can anyone help me troubleshoot? i'm using kde
<akik> kde14024: try install pavucontrol
<ducasse> golum: are there separate ssids for 2.4 and 5ghz?
<kde14024> akik: i installed it
<akik> kde14024: can you see your active audio sources in it?
<kde14024> akik: yes, and when i play a audio file, i see activity in pavucontrol
<kde14024> but i don't hear anything
<akik> kde14024: try clicking the buttons to select the audio output you want to use
<mclaren> hello
<mclaren> im not quite sure that i speak english
<ducasse> SimonNL: what do you mean by 'network password' if not ssid password?
<async> hey! ianyone who is involved in open source projects willing to answer three questions? :-P It’s for a college assignment
<ducasse> async: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<SimonNL> ducasse: what i think I said and meant was the network password is not the ssid password
<async> oh, thanks!
<SimonNL> ducasse: if he/she said wifi network he/she would be correct
<anonymous> hi
<Guest59347> Wathsapp hackers
<Guest59347> DJ
<Guest59347> d
<Guest59347> d
<Guest59347> d
<Guest59347> d
<onomatopiea> tgm4883: I lied. It's a 128gb surface pro, not 64GB :D
<raviolillo> Hello!! there is someone here with experience with Free Software? :)
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I'm looking for the best way to create a ubuntu remix which only support ethernet and USB. Possible ? thanks!
<Lavinho> good afternoon
<Lavinho> no sound speaker bluetooth
<Lavinho> what is ?
<Lavinho> failed connection
<kde3963> hi, can anyone help me pick a newer kernel version in ubuntu. i am trying to troubleshoot a no audio issue. to i just install linux-image-4.X or are there other packages i need to install too?
<Ben64> !mainline | kde3963
<ubottu> kde3963: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I'm looking for the best way to create a ubuntu remix which only support ethernet and USB. Possible ? thanks!
<Lavinho> how to configure speaker bluetooth ubuntu
<Lavinho> ?
<Silvering> Lavinho : https://itsfoss.com/bluetooth-speakers-ubuntu/
<Lavinho> thank you i using lubuntu
<ducasse> Lavinho: you probably need to start by installing pulseaudio
<MrSassyPants> ok I just upgraded to 17.04, evdev was apparently replaced by libinput, BUT I now have mouse acceleration which is absolutely unacceptable, even though "xset m 1 1" and the mouse controls agree that no mouse acceleration is active
<latino31> i have 17.04 and I have an issue with sound settings in the gui being peristant...i think ive noticed it before on previous versions but im really noticing it today...
<MrSassyPants> I wish to learn of who is responsible for libinput so I can shout at them
<MrSassyPants> Also, what is the "official" way to restart X without rebooting
<ducasse> MrSassyPants: restart the display manager
<MrSassyPants> like, lightDM or whatever is being used these days?
<MrSassyPants> ok, now where are those libinput jerks
<jophish__> HI all
<jophish__> I have a server running precise which was struck by lightning and the ethernet port is dead
<jophish__> I have a usb ethernet adapter which I'm trying to get working
<jophish__> however I don't think that the server has the right drivers for it
<jophish__> I've hooked up a monitor and keyboard, lsusb tells me that this is a 'realtek' device. usb id: 0bda:8153
<jophish__> Assuming that I can transfer files via usb stick to this machine, how can I get this ethernet adapter working?
<jophish__> The kernel versio  is 2.6.32.74-server
 * cliyspwm WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE COME CHECK OUT MY SERVER WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ghoti Casper26 Attoy axujen nwilson5_ raub ikanobori h82or8 metaphysician cyborg-one j4g0 giraffe jamis Elysion corus[m] letter dhil vcavallo gyre007 Matthew_ DArqueBishop spudz Onionnion ycheng MrCoder vox NickG365 dustinspringman crane Seveas Lkydiruw sergey_ caw Polarcraft tomich kenziefc[m Andorin Dartellum millerti floown mypapit med_ jgrasser rymax99_ Ion
 * cdarnccm WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE COME CHECK OUT MY SERVER WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: KeithIMyers bruce549 n3oo3n rotzbub TeKKiE_ waltman Papamatti markot^ rdw200169__ pvh_sa DonVitoCorleone Elysion markus1209 ryan`c Amoz_ marie1972 cargonza megabitdragon bradjones flaguy48 ransom_ubu BlackDex pcdummy wudo_honour pelle2 PiotrekR ph3dx test222 Flannel NightMonkey SLi_ enoch85 ycarene Seven_Six_Two Defiance_ planigan DerRaiden nuclearbob Anarchemis
 * nuooyfhz WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE COME CHECK OUT MY SERVER WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: anders_ xatr0z xrandr Toffe piglit mc_fail ToeSnacks yeeve maxxik bigboat menschan[m] ZeZu ric999 mhh cpaelzer jgrasser dust caw zeroedout deadhead Noskcaj Torgeir Kiicki aotaointbin adamh__ grumble theShirbiny lvrp16 dabba bkuhl tswett hashwagon c rumpole pacbard jink joeytwiddle_ darkseid4nk SaiViswanath[m] salamanderrake obeattie avdi Mathisen
 * scosmkw WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE COME CHECK OUT MY SERVER WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: syndikate jk^^ LoRez michael_mbp McLive wouter0100 maddawg2 SebastianFlyte Seveas ghoti Shibe dvdmuckle basil1x Logan Fleuv Jooka uksio kissiel br34l wyggler2 cpaelzer maxxer markus-k MrXXIV ktosiek lonix jonne sgen cicada3301[m] thgilfodrol pchoo Toris kbrosnan DalekSec Renegade334 blob_ yangm97 fr0st metaphysician Xe dragly ren0v0 s
<Silvering> Hi everyone! I'm looking for the best way to create a ubuntu remix which only support ethernet and USB. Possible ? thanks!
<Seveas> jophish__: that box is ready to be binned if it was hit by lightning. If you don't have backups of all your data, just stick the drives in a sata to usb adapter and recover using another computer.
<jamis> Annnd that noise is why I'll stop idling here.
<Seveas> Silvering: it's kinda useless if it doesn't support a cpu and memory :)
<ducasse> jophish__: you also need to upgrade, 12.04 is eol and thus unsupported here now
<Silvering> Seveas : Yes sorry I mean of course with the minimal
<Seveas> Silvering: that doesn't make the end goal any clearer I'm afraid. What are you actually trying to acieve?
<jhusen-gnom1502> join #UBUNTU INDONESIA
<jhusen-gnom1502> join #ubuntuindonesia
<Silvering> Seveas : I would need a ubuntu distro (server) with the minimal to run. this distro must have ethernet and usb support and not more
<Seveas> jhusen-gnom1502: try with a / in front of the join...
<ducasse> !id | jhusen-gnom1502
<ubottu> jhusen-gnom1502: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<jophish__> Seveas: yeah, I'm pretty sure I've got backups of nearly everything. I'd like to make sure though
<jophish__> ducasse: I still need to connect the box to the internet to upgrade
<ducasse> jophish__: that seems to be an rtl8153, but i don't know which kernel version you need for that. does it give you a network interface if you check with 'ip a'?
<jophish__> ducasse: sadly not
<jophish__> I've got the source for the driver
<Seveas> jophish__: no, you don't need to connect that box to the internet, you need to bin it.
<jophish__> I can compile it on this laptop, however I'm missing the kernel headers on the server
<Seveas> Who knows what else is damaged. It's nothing more than a timebomb for your data
<jophish__> Seveas: It's only used for serving music, if it dies it's not the end of the world
<jophish__> It's a lot easier logistically for me to fix this now and replace it later
<jophish__> house move and things coming up in the near future
<jophish__> I promise not to store precious un-backed-up files :P
<jophish__> So, I need to download the 2.6.32-74-server linux headers
<jophish__> Perhaps this is what I want: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/linux-headers-2.6.32-74-server/2.6.32-74.142
<jhusen-gnom1502> exploit
<Betlehem> ohh
<jophish__> hmm, usb_disable_lpm is not defined in this kernel version
<jhusen-gnom1502> eliot has join @fsociety
<ddoobb> How do I pass an argument in terminal if oone of the arguments needs it? I'm trying to run gnome-screenshot with the options -c, -w, -f and only -f needs a file name. So -cw work and '-f <filename>'alone works but -cwf doesn't and neither does '-c -w -f <filename>'
<ttreadway> hey
<tgm4883> ddoobb: have you tried "-c -w -f<filename>"
<ttreadway> wyd
<ttreadway> photography
<genii> ddoobb: Try --file=filename instead
<ddoobb> Got it to work. Turns out I can't use -c and 0f for this program together. Thanks for the help.
<ddoobb> One more thing
<ddoobb> The gnome-screenshot allows saving the screenshot but is overwrites existing ones. Is there a way I can pipe the output to something that doesn't? Ideally index new ones as 0001, etc.
<ducasse> ddoobb: you could use something like scrot or maim instead
<ddoobb> ducasse no way to do it without installing another screenshot program?
<ducasse> ddoobb: i'm not familiar with gnome-screenshot, but it's an easy fix
<SimonNL> ddoobb: that's weird my gnome-screenshot uses date and time to create a uniek file name.
<SimonNL> as example ddoobb http://imgur.com/a/M6Bqk
<ddoobb> SimonNL which command do you use? I'm trying to assign it to a shortcut ke, so can't use the interface.
<SimonNL> ddoobb: from the menu clicking the launcher or hotkey print screen
<SimonNL> ddoobb:   I copied the launcher from the menu to the panel.
<ddoobb> SimonNL: I'm trying to set it up such that one key takes the screeshot and saves to a folder as well.
<ddoobb> without the UI popping up.
<SimonNL> ddoobb: my print screen key is set up to do so. not sure maybe that's a linux mint thing.
<ddoobb> Is that the default behaviour in mint?
<SimonNL> yes
<SimonNL> on all DE's if I'm not mistaking.
<zealsham_> uhm i recntly installed ubuntu server , what then is my i.p adress and can it be acessed from the internet?
<SimonNL> ddoobb: does you print screen key do nothing?
<Bruda> zealsham_: try typing: ip addr
<Bruda> zealsham_: that will show you your network interface information including ip. As for accessing from the internet that depends on your network setup. Got a router? Are any ports forwarded to the local ip that your server installation is on?
<Bruda> Or are you directly connected ot the modem?
<SimonNL> https://www.whatismyip.com/  <=  for you www IP adres
<ddoobb> SimonNL: It brings up the gnome-screenshot interface with options to save to clipboard or file.
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: For the command line, try: dig +short myip.opendns.com @resolver1.opendns.com
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: It'll show your Internet-wide IP address if there is one.
<zealsham_> Bruda: am using a router
<ddoobb> Could I do some bash thing to pass the timestamp as file name? Not very good with bash.
<Bruda> zealsham_: ok. Well, depending on what services you want to access from the internet you'll need to forward the respective ports to the local ip of your server. Of course install/enable/start the services you plan to use.
<zealsham_> ChaiTRex: it showed 129.56.55
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: That's missing a part, but that's your external IP address.
<tgm4883> zealsham_: well it showed more than that, which is your public IP
<tgm4883> zealsham_: what are you trying to do?
<zealsham_> how do i forward port. am trying to set up a private git server on it
<zealsham_> using something like gitlab
<tgm4883> zealsham_: well that's something you'd need to configure in your router
<Bruda> zealsham_: yea, you'll have to login to the router to forward ports.
<SimonNL> ddoobb: file name given in it?
<ddoobb> SimonNL given in what?
<SimonNL> the gnome-screenshot interface with options to save to clipboard or file.    <=  in this
<ddoobb> Passing "screenshot-`date +%s`" works as a timestamp. Problem solved!
<zealsham_> how do i ssh into my ubuntu sever right here on another machine
<Bruda> ssh name@localip
<Bruda> if you use the same name on both machines you can omit that part and just do: ssh localip
<Bruda> obviously replace 'localip' with the actual local network IP of the server machine.
<zealsham_> how do i get the localip, it seems not working with the ip i entered
<Bruda> on the server run: ip addr
<Bruda> you should see inet followed by the local ip.
<Bruda> ignore the loopback stuff. If it's the right ip but still not working make sure you have ssh installed and the service enabled & started.
<zealsham_> am seeing inet appear twice, one with 127.0.0.1
<Bruda> that's the loopback. Not the right one.
<zealsham_> and the other with 10.0.2.15/24 brd 10.0.2.255
<Bruda> loopback is for connecting to the same machine you are sitting on. Has it's uses even though it sounds redundant.
<Bruda> Yea that should be it then. 10.0.2.15
<zealsham_> my hostname is the name i entred when installing the server right
<mrcuber> hey
<zealsham_> signed up for python/nodejs . now doing a sys admin
<Bruda> zealsham_: yea. But it might not do anything unless the machines you are connecting from have the hostname and ip setup in the /etc/hosts file.
<mrcuber> but why are u telling me this <zealsham_>
<Bruda> mrcuber: I don't think he's talking to you.
<ddoobb> Hey I'm using  `date +%s`  in bash as a timestamp to avoid overwriting files, but it is in seconds so I can't use it to save two files in a second. Any way to get it in ms?
<Bruda> maybe try `date +%s%N`
<Bruda> just randomly throwing that out. %N is nanoseconds.
<Doc3000> Hi
<ddoobb> Bruda: Thanks, that works!!
<Bruda> Excellent.
<tomreyn> ddoobb: the correct way to do it is by using a uuid
<ddoobb> tomreyn whats that
<tomreyn> this combines both time and another factor to create a unique id
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_unique_identifier
<Bruda> tomreyn: he's saving screenshots. Not sure a UUID exists until after the file is created.
<tomreyn> Bruda: it exists when he calculates it.it does not depend on the existence of that file.
<tomreyn> uuidgen -t
<Bruda> tomreyn: ah ok. He probably doesn't know how to calculate it, so feel free.... there you go.
<tomreyn> or since it's all on the same system, you might actually want uuidgen -r
<Kyoku> is there a way to install proprietary Nvidia drivers when secure boot is enabled?
<Bruda> Kyoku: I don't have secure boot. But I think Nvidia drivers should be able to be installed like most other packages or kernels. It doesn't really depend on the boot as much as it depends on the kernel loading the modules. But if I'm wrong I'm sure someone here can correct me.
<Kyoku> i just tried installing them and it stopped my system from booting, had to fall back to older kernel
<Bruda> Kyoku: Hmm. I have BIOS systems so I don't really have trouble with that. Maybe there's an answer on google.
<fight15> hola
<fight15> hi
<zerothis> so I read how cwiid/wminput has been replaced by xwiimote. So I installed it and... I can connect HID/bluetooth directly, then, nothing... how do I use my wiimote as a mouse, keyboard, and/or joystick device?
<TheMontyChrist> how robus is ubuntu when installed on a thumb drive?
<TheMontyChrist> if it can't find hardware - because I plugged it into another machine - will it fall back to "generic" drivers?
<tripps> hi all
<tripps> posing a question to the whole chat: in loading ubuntu from USB stick, why can I only see 1 of 2 partitions on a single HDD?
<Sparrow__> Installed on the thumb drive or running live
<tripps> running live
<Sparrow__> it should try to boot up there.  It should not remember the last hardware it was used on while live..  (Not Persistant Install)
<tripps> well, i'm trying to locate files in the windows boot drive that is C:, but it is only showing me another partition, D:
<tripps> windows is not booting, so i'm going to replace it with ubuntu, but need files from a partition that i cannot see
<Sparrow__> Was it a windows partition ? encrypted partition ?
<tripps> windows partition, maybe encrypted?
<tripps> i think it shows up as sda, sda1
<ChaiTRex> tripps: Does the partition show up in the Gnome Disks application?
<tripps> no
<tripps> but another partition of the same drive does
<ChaiTRex> tripps: It shows up as taking the whole drive?
<tripps> looks like it
<Nova_deViator> "sudo lsblk -f" shows what 'block' devices the system can see... -> disks/partitions...
<Bruda> grub can unhide partitions...
<tripps> Bruda> what is grub?
<Bruda> the bootloader that you see on most Linux systems & live CD's.
<YankDownUnder> (We eat grubs here...fried...or sauteed...) :)
<tripps> k, im quite the noob, and super confused....
<Sparrow__> Did you look at the drive with gksudo gparted
<tripps> no, what's that?
<Sparrow__> partition tool
<Sparrow__> are you running live now
<tripps> oh, i think that would help
<tripps> yes
<Sparrow__> open the dos box thingy called a terminal
<tripps> ive got it open
<Sparrow__> try sudo parted
<xrandr> phunyguy: !!!!
<Sparrow__> Im trying to remember what the live has
<YankDownUnder> Sometimes when a Windows 10 partition(s) cannot be read properly, it's because the "hybrid hibernation" in Windows 10 - known as "fast boot" and "fast shutdown" are enabled - and need to be disabled within Windows 10 so that the file system driver (ntfs-3g) can properly read the NTFS partition...just so's y'all know...
<Sparrow__> Thanks YankDownUnder
<tripps> thanks alot... my problem is that windows won't boot at all
<tripps> hehe
<Sparrow__> was it ever dual boot?
<tripps> is it possible for one partition to crash and the other to survive?
<tripps> nope
<Sparrow__> tripps, yes
<tripps> it was just win10 machine
<YankDownUnder> In "gparted" (or whichever) - you might need to double-check the "boot" flag for that partition...(there is a small partition for Windows that initiates the boot process - probably the smallest visible partition)...worth checking out...
<tripps> uh oh...
<tripps> what would the 'flag' be?
<tripps> sda, sda1?
<Sparrow__> prob sda1
<tripps> k, cause sda and sda1 are listed somewhere else, but only sdb and sdb1 show up as the 2nd partition
<Nova_deViator> sda and sdb are usually different pieces of hardware
<tripps> oh....
<Sparrow__> but I dont do windos any more, someone here will know more.  But your problem is not really ubuntu support ..  more like data recovery or windows
<YankDownUnder> Look at the "attributes" for the partition in question...(right click)...see if the "boot" is ticked or not...(check all partitions, really...good to double-check and KNOW these things)
<Nova_deViator> so different partitions on the same drive should be sda1 sda2 sda3
<Sparrow__> correct
<tripps> thanks Sparrow__>
<Sparrow__> np
<YankDownUnder> A "drive" would be /dev/sda (or whatever)...a PARTITION would be /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 and etc...
<tripps> ok, this is all very helpful, thanks guys...
<zkf> waht?
<zteam> TestDisk is also very useful for dealing with broken partitions, althought it might requre a little bit of reading, to understand
<tripps> i think its different hardware... my bad!
<tripps> looks like i have a SSD as well...
<YankDownUnder> "Testdisk" is awesome - and yes - READ ON IT before playing with it...
<Sparrow__> tripps, your usb will show up as a drive too
<tripps> hmm, right
<Sparrow__> Easy to spot those by size
<tripps> i never noticed it... just saw that the connections were the same as the HDD
<zteam> YankDownUnder, yep, that tool did save  about 50 GB of data for me in about a few seconds, for about 10 years ago :-)
<zteam> YankDownUnder, if that ain't awesome, I don't know really is
<zteam> :-)
<Sparrow__> Anyone remember Hiren's
<YankDownUnder> zteam, Awesome too, that...but I do like to stress that it needs to be "carefully read through" - it can do amazing amounts of irretrievable damage...
<zteam> Sparrow__, yep, not sure how legal that thing is thought
<YankDownUnder> Hiren's Boot CD v. 9.9 is the best...
<Sparrow__> Still around ?
<_28Kb> why 9.9?
<YankDownUnder> Sparrow__, Yes...easy enough to find it - if one digs for it...it's 170mb...not like it's "huge" or what...
<Sparrow__> got it
<zteam> YankDownUnder, yes, it can, but it also warns the user about what operations is dangerous, but I do agree there is reason I told him to ready the manual before using it :-)
<YankDownUnder> 9.9 contains utilities that are "old school" and very powerful...stuff that "the pro's" don't necessarily wish for the public to have...(why make tools freely available when a market can be created specifically around the public NOT having those tools?) :)
<Nova_deViator> testdisk is great for recovering deleted data
<_28Kb> tnx.. i'll roll back just for checking
<YankDownUnder> Best tool for data recovery: DON'T SCREW THINGS UP! ;)
<Sparrow__> One Very Dangerous Utility I agree a gray area on legal
<_28Kb> i miss norton stuff
<SkIzZaTo> Hi, visit my site for hosting solution http://wwwipv6go.it best regards
<SkIzZaTo> Hi, visit my site for hosting solution http://www.ipv6go.it best regards
<LjL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<zteam> YankDownUnder, you can screw up your system using the terminal in Linux, too, if something is powerful enough to accomplish lots of good work then it usually can screw up things too, if you using it wrong
<genii> @comment 76330 Ad spam
<ubottu> Comment added.
<zteam> _28Kb,I really don't installing Norton is (was?) like letting a paint bucket exploading in your registry
<zteam> _28Kb, and their antivirus solution was very very easy to trick
<dimitri> for hosting http://www.ipv6go.it
<genii> Flannel: Beat me to it :)
<dimitri> hosting solution http://www.ipv6go.it best regards
<zteam> Sparrow, while I know manu of the utilitues on Hirens is freeware, the Windows system files, it 's using to build the windows envirment is clearly not
<genii> Hm
<Sparrow__> zteam, Understood, I dont do windows any more so for me not an issue
<zteam> Sparrow__, not me either, well I do have a Windows laptop as well, but I don't use it that much, but there is somethings which kind of requre having a Windows install (such as building a Windows bootdisc for helping friends out)
#ubuntu 2017-05-07
<zealsham_> why setting up ssh as hard as rocket science
<ab5ni> Could someone please tell my where I can find info on what files and packages have been updated recently.
<ab5ni> A in "sudo apt update". I need to find out if my system has been compromised.
<YankDownUnder> ab5ni, If you wish to "test" your system for compromise, do: sudo apt-get install rkhunter => this will install "root kit hunter" - it will update itself and check your system. Personally, I highly doubt you would have any issues with a compromise - however, stranger things have happened...
<oerheks> USN site gives info about latest cve fixes
<oerheks> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<zerothis> well, after a more complete investigation, I realize that xwiimote takes my controller options out of the hands of cwiid devs who have no longer update cwiid but have otherwise never bothered me and into the hands of Xorg devs who have given me over 20 years of grief. Also xwiimote is complete only for developers & not end users. So, back to cwiid.
<gantlforra> 123
<zealsham_> why does ssh fails to connect to upstart in ubuntu 16
<fou> hello
<fou> clear
<implite> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sasaw> what are some reasons to upgrade to 17.04?
<implite> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at https://ubottu.com/y/zesty
<fou> hello
<cold744> heyo
<fou> i am trying to figure out a way to install the GNS3 v 2.0 on an ubuntu serer... anyone have a good guide that i can start off with or anyone has any experence iwth that
<fou> with*
<implite> !gns3
<fou> yes
<YankDownUnder> GNS3? Hmm...I shan't Google that...
<implite> !ubuntu server
<YankDownUnder> You might want to ask in #ubuntu-server => folks that have more experience with server related issues live in there...
<anon_> hi guys, i use built-in audio with ubuntu 16.04 and i hear something like feedback noises through my headphone
<fou> i would like to have 16.04 as a container of all of my cisco iso but I am hitting a wall remoting to it so i am wondering if anyone has any experence
<anon_> i there any free audio card driver that i can install instead of using built-in?
<fou> the box is running on an xenserver and im trying to have it run on that enviorment
<YankDownUnder> fou, Truly a question to ask in #ubuntu-server
<lucas-arg> using kubuntu, is it ok to use 16.04 or its better to use 17.04?
<fou> environment*
<fou> sorry if my spelling is off
<implite> feedback noises? are you sure that you dont have your microphone active anon_
<YankDownUnder> lucas-arg, 16.04 is an LTS version - 17.04 is intermediate...(in between)...the support for LTS versions is obviously long...and support is vastly more "solid"
<anon_> implite: i don't have any problem with windows 10 with my headphone? if it is my mic how can i disable it?
<fou> YankDownUnder is that the first time you have hurd of GNS#
<fou> GNS3
<YankDownUnder> anon_, If you can't fix the settings in the Control Center - for your audio - you can open a terminal and try: pavucontrol
<fou> is this more of a chat for ubuntu Desktop ?
<YankDownUnder> fou, Yes...first time...that being said, since it's the first time I've heard of it, it's apparently not my cuppa tea, hmm...
<fou> o ok
<fou> thank you YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> fou, Peace and blessings
<fou> GNS3 is basicly VM's ciso hardware ... YankDownUnder Peace and blessings as well ... I will just figure it out ...
<implite> !gns
<implite> nope sorry
<Guest95901> Jum
<anon_> implite: i had muted input for my headphone in sound, but i keeps making the noise
<anon_> isn't there any audio driver that i can install?
<YankDownUnder> anon_, Unplug the device...wait a few seconds, plug the device back it.
<YankDownUnder> anon_, Did you try using "pavucontrol" in a terminal?
<anon_> yes i did
<implite> did you do the unplug thing?
<implite> wait and plug back in
<YankDownUnder> anon_, If anything - you can also look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<implite> does it make the feedback all the time or does it come and go? Also are you using usb headset or phonejack?
<implite> speakers?
<implite> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Pathur> How might i navigate this GRUB obstacle? https://i.imgur.com/MPJMys5.jpg  it was with an older Ubuntu installation, 14 I think, had some big problem and file system went into read only mode too, can still view partitions from a live cd/usb , some directories have switched to being plain text files now, some have configuration data in them.. all strange, some boot repair info here https://pastebin.com/tnMz86QN  sda1 is the problem
<implite> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<raffs> hello!
<implite> hi
<raffs> Does anyone here use ubuntu on dell inspiron 3147?
<implite> what is your issue with it?
<raffs> sometimes the system freezes
<frugil> hello
<implite> hi
<Pathur> yeah it wasnt after a windows installation and a lot of the GRUB2 troubleshooting docs mention commands that arent available in my grub command line.. must be older version?
<raffs> i have to force poweroff
<YankDownUnder> raffs, And you've done all your updates/upgrades to the system - yes?
<bazhang> !info gns3 | fou
<ubottu> fou: gns3 (source: gns3): Graphical Network Simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2 (zesty), package size 3143 kB, installed size 22147 kB
<implite> ahh nice
<implite> why did it find it with info?
<bazhang> implite, /msg ubottu in future
<marco__> raffs, I have an Inspiron 3421. It freezes sometimes. About once every 3 or 4 months. Has been like since I bought it. Never cared too much about it
<raffs> Whole system freezes, no terminal, no ctrl+alt+del... nothing works! i have to force shutdown by holding the power button
<YankDownUnder> raffs, ...and you've done all the updates/upgrades, yes?
<raffs> yes, i have done all updates including drivers and microcode
<YankDownUnder> raffs, Coollbeans - you covered the "microcode" schmutz - that was next on my list...
<YankDownUnder> raffs, What DE/WM are you using? (Desktop/window manager)
<raffs> some stackoverflow users reported that it was a problem on kerne 4.4 and suggested to upgrade the kernel to 4.8 but the freezes persists
<implite> what are the specs of the machine?
<raffs> i using xfce
<implite> how much ram
<raffs> i`m
<raffs> 8GB ram
<YankDownUnder> Ok...XFce and still a freeze...far out...
<zealsham_> if two machines r connected on the same wifi how do u ssh into one them from the other
<implite> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<YankDownUnder> raffs, In going through the logfiles - have you found ANYTHING similar at the points of "freeze"? Like checked "power" settings and all that lovely jazz?
<vadert> !ops can help please
<ubottu> vadert: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vadert> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<elky> vadert: do you actually have a problem or are you just hitting all the channels you can find?
<implite> he doesn't ask his question for help...
<dax> vadert: Don't do that, please, it's only for emergencies. Ask your actual question :)
<raffs> i think that its not related to the windowmanager nor the distro because the freezing stuff happened with arch linux + kde too!
<implite> you should check your memory
<YankDownUnder> raffs, For one of the "clients" I had to work through issues with how the laptop was dealing with the power/hibernation/suspend stuff...same thing - we tried different WM's but it ended up being "power" related...
<implite> ramscan
<implite> or what is is X86memory or something
<implite> sec
<kk4ewt> most distro usb isos have memtest86
<raffs> i tried the kdump tools but the system locks up very fast and I cannot get any log
<Pathur> hm
<raffs> already done the memory test
<raffs> its all ok
<implite> ok its on the cd
<YankDownUnder> raffs, Whoa....well, that kinda narrows things down...looking through what kernel mods are loaded...hmm...if dumping the kernel freaks the system out...
<implite> i cant remember the name of it lol
<YankDownUnder> implite, Age is creeping up on ya, bud... :)
<implite> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<bazhang> implite, /msg ubottu
<Bashing-om> raffs: Had similar issue . Do you have nVidia for graphics ?
<raffs> hahaha! a stackoverflow user told to add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=1" to grub defaults and that seems to stop the problem, anyone can explain?
<raffs> no, I dont have nvidia card
<DeaDSouL> Hi, if I click on hide disk in the dolphin sidebar... how can I un-hide it ?
<raffs> its a intel express or something like
<zealsham_> what i.p should i use for ssh
<implite> Memtest86
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | zealsham_
<ubottu> zealsham_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<implite> dang i was going nuts trying to remember the name lol
<implite> I did that for him before but i guess that didnt help him
<zealsham_> no help
<implite> ok do you know how to use Traceroute
<implite> to find your ip that you are looking for?
<YankDownUnder> If you know the IP address of the second machine, that helps bigtime. Otherwise, establishing an SSH link is, well, useless...if you're using DHCP for each machine, you have to know the IP of the destination machine...which you can find ON the target machine - or in the DHCP/MAC pool on the router.
<ce-ngangkang> Looking for a girl to sell me her used panties. And fedez them to me on the next-day. I pay well.
<bintang`> Looking for a girl to sell me her used panties. And fedez them to me on the next-day. I pay well.
<raffs> bye!
 * pynki missed a business oportunity :/
<pynki> zealsham_, can you tell what exactly your problem is or at least what you want or trying to do?
<zealsham_> pynki:  am trying to set up ssh between two machines
<Phanes> zealsham_, you just point ssh at the target machine
<zealsham_> no sucess for the past 5 hours
<Phanes> yikes
<zealsham_> i did that but nothing happens
<pynki> you knwo the user/ip address ofthe target machine?
<Pathur> kind of problem that will teach you patience, by force
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: What did you do and what results did you get?
<pynki> zealsham_, you have physical access to to target machine or is it something in the "cloud" or somewhere else?
<zealsham_> pynki: yes i do since the two machines are connected on the same wifi
<pynki> zealsham_, whats the ip of the target machine?
<zealsham_> pynki:  i have physical acess, my main aim is to set up a git server but thats not possible without ssh
<Phanes> yes it is
<zealsham_> the ip is 197.211.56.22
 * pynki wonders if there is a bot that can record these facts for anyone to recall once they are in the open
<Phanes> zealsham_, so on the machine you to connect to thaat server, type `ssh 197.211.56.22`
<zealsham_> i did that but nothing happens
<Phanes> i doubt "nothing" happens
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: Unless your router is what you're trying to connect to via SSH, you'll need the internal IP address of the SSH server.
<pynki> ok. 'ping 192.168.56.22' works? whats the output of 'nmap 192.168.56.22' ? (sudo apt-get install nmap)
<Phanes> its not a 192.168
<pynki> oha
<pynki> sorry, replace the ip iwrote withthe actual ip :D
<Phanes> zealsham_, instead type `telnet 197.211.56.22 22`
<Phanes> and tell me what happens
<zealsham_> ChaiTRex: how do i get internal ip
<pynki> nmap the machine first to see if the port for ssh is even open
<zealsham_> Phanes:  okay
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: On the SSH server, run ifconfig.
<Phanes> ohh, yeah, he's using external IP
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: On the non-loopback interface, look at "inet address"
<pynki> nice how we try it from 3-4 different angles :D
 * pynki will shut up
<Phanes> ~zealsham_@197.211.56.22
<zealsham_> 10.0.2.15
<zealsham_> ChaiTRex: that is it
<ChaiTRex> On the SSH server, try `ssh 127.0.0.1`
<ChaiTRex> See if the SSH server is really running SSH or not.
<ChaiTRex> If it asks for your password, then, on the other computer, try `ssh username@10.0.2.15` where `username` is your username on the SSH server.
<zealsham_> it says authentication for host 12.0.0.1 cant be established
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: Make sure that's 127.0.0.1, not 12.0.0.1.
<zealsham_> ChaiTRex:  yes i did 127.0.0.1
<Kyoku> would this prevent booting?  i can't boot but if i go into recovery mode i can -- May  6 22:10:31 viper kernel: [   26.781255] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.
<Kyoku> May  6 22:10:31 viper kernel: [   26.781260] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<Kyoku> May  6 22:10:31 viper kernel: [   26.781261] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: In that case, on the server, run `netstat -ant | fgrep 22`. See if it lists anything.
<Phanes> zealsham_, does this return anything?  `netstat -lnt | grep :22`
<zealsham_> it says no authentication and something else about ecdsa key fingerprint
<Phanes> its up and listening
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: Say yes to the key fingerprint.
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: See if it asks for your password.
<pynki> Pahes -p22 would do the job too
<zealsham_> the previous command said "permanently added 127.0.0.1 to the list of known host
<zealsham_> ChaiTRex: you here?
<ChaiTRex> zealsham_: That's good. Now enter your password if it asks and then see if you get a shell prompt.
<zealsham_> no password, just dispatch_protocol_error
<zealsham_> chaiTRex: netstat list tcp and tcp6
<zealsham_> i give up on this ssh thing
<zealsham_> its 3:47AM m going to bed
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | zealsham_ its all explained here
<ubottu> zealsham_ its all explained here: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> zealsham_: read before you do something
<zealsham_> lotuspsychje: ave read man, still nothing works
<lotuspsychje> zealsham_: the machines got a client and ssh server?
<zealsham_> yes
<zealsham_> they do
<lotuspsychje> zealsham_: check the #openssh channel
<CorsairX> He all
<CorsairX> I have a question about running Ubuntu Server on a software mirror
<pynki> CorsairX, go on..
<CorsairX> I had originally planned to run a hardware mirror but the server I have purchased, a Dell T130, has a PERC S130 card
<CorsairX> Which only support hardware raid when running Windows
<CorsairX> I have followed the guide here to configure the software raid
<CorsairX> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<CorsairX> And the installer is currently running
<CorsairX> Per the guide, I created pairs of partitions, one for the EFI partition, one for / and one for swap
<CorsairX> But I'm wondering if I actually should have put the swap into mirror?
<pynki> is it a raid 1 or 10?
<CorsairX> Raid 1
<pynki> so you have mirrored the efi part too? wouldn't recommend that. swap is on you. it might speed up things or not
<CorsairX> Hmmm, I wasn't sure about the EFI partition
<CorsairX> I've never tangled with a software raid before, what's the potential issue with having the EFI partition in mirror?
<pynki> booting the system
<pagios> hello, sudoedit is always prompting me for my password how can i make it automatic? i am calling it usind sudoedit /etc/myfile
<pagios> my sudo -l reads (root) NOPASSWD: sudoedit /etc/myfile
<CorsairX> Hmmm, well, I'll find out in a minute...
<pynki> pagios, echo myPassword | sudo -S yourCommand
<pagios> pynki, i dont have sudo i have sudoedit
<pagios> in sudo l-l
<pagios> -l
<beaver_> ImportError: No module named 'supybot.utils'
<beaver_> ImportError: No module named 'supybot.utils'
<beaver_> oops sorry
<pynki> pagios, echo myPassword | sudo -S -e yourCommand
<pynki> read the manpage for sudo
<pagios> pynki, you are inputing myPassword here
<pagios> no way to not ask for it?
<pynki> you input your apssword instead of myPassword
<pynki> lets say your apssword 1234 then the command looks like this: echo 1234| sudo -S -e /file/you/want/to/edit
<pynki> -S          The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from
<pynki>                 the standard input instead of the terminal device.
<PipeItToDevNull> I have a messy EFI boot entry table from multiple dual boots and reinstalls. If I remove all but my Ubuntu entry (The CD and network entries) will they be re-added at next boot?
<pynki> pagios, or you can do this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/192050/how-to-run-sudo-command-with-no-password but i consider doing that stupid
<CorsairX> Well, had to manually add the EFI parition to Dell's EFI manager but seems to be coming up ok
<pynki> PipeItToDevNull, clean it with this tool http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man8/efibootmgr.8.html
<PipeItToDevNull> pynki, I understand how to remove and add entries. My question is whether the CD and network entries will be re-added
<pynki> how do they come there in the first place?
<Cr4zko> Ubuntu can run! And It will run, and disappear?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Cr4zko
<ubottu> Cr4zko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CorsairX> hey pynki - looks like having the EFI in mirror is ok
<CorsairX> Will let you know if anything pops, but it's survived a couple of restarts without issue so hopefully ok
<Kyoku> any ideas how to fix this? http://codepad.org/3hwPlaqX
<Sparrow__> Lets se what you are working with..   do this for us..  inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<dmitrii_> 77777
<Sparrow__> !find cuda
<ubottu> Found: libcuda1-304-updates, libcuda1-331, libcuda1-331-updates, libcuda1-340-updates, libcuda1-346, libcuda1-346-updates, libcuda1-352, libcuda1-352-updates, libcuda1-361, libcuda1-361-updates (and 125 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cuda&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<andrewmatt> I have a question and hope someone could help me. I'm using Ubuntu 17.04 and my logitech M570 Wireless Trackball mouse keeps double clicking with one click. If I try to drag and drop it cancels out. The mouse works fine in Windows, Debian, but with this version of Ubuntu it's completely failing. Anyone know a fix?
<Sparrow__> thats the same thing I have here..  this is mint
<Sparrow__> works fine
<Kyoku> wasn't sure if you were asking me for this info or someone else Sparrow__ http://codepad.org/hudHlcaQ but here it is
<andrewmatt> If I connect it to my Raspberry Pi it works fine. If I use my Windows partition it works fine. I don't know what's going on
<Kyoku> basically i install nvidia-304 and signed it because of secure boot, but it won't boot anymore unless i go to recovery mode first
<Kyoku> when it does boot, after recovery mode it seems to work ok
<andrewmatt> Anyone?
<Sparrow__> is touchpad disabled in bios?
<andrewmatt> yes
<Sparrow__> k
<Sparrow__> Kyoku, why did you use that ppa, what was the previous problem
<Kyoku> the problem was after installing desktop it wasn't using proprietary drivers and performance was awful so i tried to install nvidia ones
<Sparrow__> Kyoku, yep, sorry I cant help with that
<Kyoku> when i say awful i mean scoring 444 on glmark2 and with the nvidia drivers it gets over 3.3k
<Kyoku> what's the libcuda stuff mean?
<Kyoku> maybe 304 is wrong version?
<Kyoku> !find cuda
<ubottu> Found: libcuda1-304-updates, libcuda1-331, libcuda1-331-updates, libcuda1-340-updates, libcuda1-346, libcuda1-346-updates, libcuda1-352, libcuda1-352-updates, libcuda1-361, libcuda1-361-updates (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cuda&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<sasaw> why did 17.04 switch to swap file from swap partition? What is so good about swap file?
<Ben64> doesn't need a partition
<Kyoku> they wanted to be like Microsoft
<sasaw> Kyoku: windows have been using swap files all along?
<Kyoku> they call it a paging file, same thing
<sasaw> Kyoku: If it ain't broke, why fix it? why change to swap file?
<Ben64> it's easier than having a partition
<Sparrow__> ram costs are not like they used to be, swap used less and less. seldom on mine at all
<Sparrow__> Even if it is not quite as good, it works
<Sparrow__> and Im not saying it isnt better, just diminishing need
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Sparrow__> I ought to write a bot and kick people that never contribute but are the first to trigger the other bots..
<pynki> Sparrow__, could solve the guys freeze problems tonight?
<Sparrow__> He left to try and did not hear back.
<lotuspsychje> Sparrow__: this is not a chat channel, follow the rules like everyone else
<Sparrow__> I always do.
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: Let's match the card to the correct driver . pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<farrell> hi
<farrell> anyonr there
<Sparrow__> Yes farrell
<farrell> im runing bacbbox and im lost
<farrell> im hacked also
<Ben64> farrell: the support channel for backbox is #backbox on irc.autistici.org
<Kyoku> Bashing-om http://codepad.org/O74X90ut
<farrell> trying my best remove them
<farrell> can anyone guide me
<Ben64> farrell: the support channel for backbox is #backbox on irc.autistici.org
<farrell> ok
<Sparrow__> farrell, We cant help you here.. sorry
<farrell> but does anyone know about backbox 4.4
<Sparrow__> Not the right place to ask.. and no one answered when you did twice
<farrell> sparrow how do i join that chat room
<Connor> Hello.  I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04. ( I tried 16.04, but had some issues with VMWare taking away unity and not able to run v11 vs 12.5 so I went to 14.04).  Anyway.. in 12.04 my mouse has a scroll wheel, and I could push left for page down or push right for page up (on the wheel itself.. not scrolling) and it would advance up/down a few lines.  I can't get that to work in 14.04.
<Connor> I have no idea how it worked in 12.04, if I installed something, or if it worked out of the box..
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: nVidia recommends the 375 version : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/118290/en-us . ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Kyoku> crikey, thanks Bashing-om
<Sparrow__> Nice
<Kyoku> he should work for the NSA
<Kyoku> or maybe he does!
<Sparrow__> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Sparrow__> !find python
<ubottu> Found: bittornado, dh-python, diveintopython-zh, idle-python2.7, idle-python3.5, libapache2-mod-python, libapache2-mod-python-doc, liblttng-ust-python-agent0, libpeas-1.0-0, libpython-all-dbg (and 5932 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Sparrow__> !find python3
<ubottu> Found: idle-python3.5, libpeas-1.0-0, libpython3-all-dbg, libpython3-all-dev, libpython3-dbg, libpython3-dev, libpython3-stdlib, libpython3.5, libpython3.5-dbg, libpython3.5-dev (and 1973 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=python3&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Capable98> https://forum.pcmonitors.info/topic/causes-of-eyestrain-on-monitors/page/16/
<Capable98> He says when he puts his monitor to 200 Hz refresh using xrandr that his eye strain goes way down.
<Capable98> Can this damage the monitor?/
<kostkon> Capable98, I really doubt you can force a lcd monitor to go above its specs
<Capable98> "6) I unplugged from the BenQ for the evening. I run linux, and I’ve been using xrandr to bump up the refresh rate on the Latitude, and 200Hz feels much, **much** better on my eyes than 60Hz (yes, the Windows install hurts my eyes just as much or more, since I’ve made several adjustments to fonts and font smoothing on this partition)."
<Capable98> 200Hz feels much, **much** better to him, so it makes me curious if I'd benefit from that as well.
<kostkon> Capable98, a latitude laptop that has a screen that supports 200Mhz? When did that come out? As we speak probably only a handful of really expensive gaming laptops support that kind of luxury for the eyes (and fps gaming...)
<monty_hall> omg, my old external drive was formats (I think) w/ ext4 + luks
<monty_hall> plug into my ubuntu 17 machine.  hasn't a clue what it is.
<ronin_anubis> Hi, Can't I install Ubuntu to a USB and boot from it with persistence, instead of live CD (and trying to customize it which is failing for me so far) ? Any downsides to this approach?
<monty_hall> funny you should I ask.  just installed on my thumb drive - horrible speed
<Capable98> kostkon, why is 60 hz still standard if he says he notices a big diff using 200 hz?
<monty_hall> just a few hours ago.
<ronin_anubis> I can get the 150MB/s USB 3.0 flash so speed won't be a major concern.
<pynki> Capable98, because they are cheaper
<ronin_anubis> I just want to add more packages than what's in the live CD and can't do that, so thinking about installing to a USB but not sure if there're any downsides to it
<kostkon> Capable98, I have no idea, but regardless of what this person is claiming to have achieven with that laptop you need to have a monitor that supports 200Mhz at its native resolution.
<Capable98> kostkon, The BenQ apparently does.
<Capable98> kostkon, So the monitor needs to support it and also the computer?
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | ronin_anubis
<ubottu> ronin_anubis: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<lotuspsychje> ronin_anubis: booting from usb though, will bottleneck your Os
<pynki> Capable98, read this http://www.avadirect.com/blog/frame-rate-fps-vs-hz-refresh-rate/
<kostkon> Capable98, a lot of gaming monitors can go up to 240Mhz. And you probably a need a good graphics card as well.
<pynki> and a proper conenction!
<pynki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_display_connectors
<pynki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Version_comparison
<ronin_anubis> lotuspsychje, downloaded uck .deb package but I get errors trying to install on Ubuntu 16. and the project's page says discontinued. Is there any similar newer tools ? I'm planning to use this  just as an emergency OS but with custom packages
<pynki> ronin_anubis, if you want to use a install on the usb stick on another computer as installed for you might run into problems
<lotuspsychje> ronin_anubis: install from terminal, sudo apt install uck
<lotuspsychje> ronin_anubis: there are many emergency Os liveusb out there, ready for your wishes also
<ronin_anubis> lotuspsychje, I get errors when I install from terminal "gfxboot (< 4.2.2) but it is not going to be installed". What other emergency live usb OSs ?
<lotuspsychje> ronin_anubis: you added ppa's on your system of any kind? what kind of emergency do you need? antivirus?
<Blankspace> How can I connect my ubuntu to hotspot
<ronin_anubis> lotuspsychje, I wanted to add stuff like eclipse, netbeans, QT, ddd, meld, git and vnc
<oerheks> ronin_anubis, uck is a dead project, afaik , try cubic https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<ronin_anubis> lotuspsychje, didn't add any ppas
<lotuspsychje> ronin_anubis: yeah for apps like that, better create a live ubuntu yourself then, check oerheks suggestion
<ronin_anubis> oerheks, lotuspsychje Ok thank you. I'll check cubic
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^3 lotuspsychje
<Rihannsu> hello, im trying to set up a vpn connection from a vps using ubuntu server 16.04, what is the simplest way to accomplish this. I've tried openvpn and cant get the dns resolver to work and pptpd wont connect period. I have been slaving at this all day any help would be greatly appriciated.
<lotuspsychje> Rihannsu: the #ubuntu-server guys might be able to help you better
<Rihannsu> thanks
<Blankspace> Hi how do I connect to wifi network
<Blankspace> On ubuntu
<zzarr> Hello
<zzarr> Is there a way to install desktop Ubuntu on an x86 based Android tablet?
<zzarr> I have a ASUS Zenpad Z300C (P023)
<byeezi> zzarr yes, but it's not easy. The thing that is a pain is installing 32-bit grub on a 64-bit iso
<zzarr> I need grub?
<zzarr> I can't launch the kernel using uboot?
<byeezi> That's the way I did it.
<byeezi> grub that is
<zzarr> is there a guide?
<byeezi> http://hackerpublicradio.org/correspondents.php?hostid=300
<byeezi> That's my guide. Also follow the links
<byeezi> in the show notes
<zzarr> thanks
<byeezi> n[
<byeezi> np
<zzarr> Is there something I should think about like the Mali GPU drivers are hard to install or WiFi or anything?
<byeezi> O dpm
<zzarr> ??
<byeezi> I don't know about the GPU, but the wifi is a part of my guide. I have a X205a eebook, but a lot of the same other parts
<zzarr> nice
<byeezi> yeah I found it on NewEgg for $149 open box
<zzarr> I think I will be able to get the GPU upp and running myself, I just wondered if there were an easy way
<byeezi> The sound doesn't work on mine (Realtek audio), but I'm still on 16.04
<zzarr> sound isn't important to me
<byeezi> I only use it for email and vim, so doesn't bother me
<zzarr> :D
<Skuzzzy> Just installed 17.04, going to downgrade to 16.04, as I'm having sound and wifi issues
<Skuzzzy> My onboard speakers on my laptop sometimes dissapear from the sound thing (and will no longer play sounds), and wifi just cuts out randomly and has issues coming back on when it cuts
<zzarr> bynarie, my tablet comes with Android
<zzarr> is there a guide for how to install Ubuntu on a fastboot device?
<fagooot> hi you fucking faggot nigger bitch cunt ass penis
<pagios> sudoedit can be run without supplying the current username's password?
<cfhowlett> pagios, sudo will need a pass
<segersjerry> how do I remove a ppa in ubuntu gnome?
<cfhowlett> !ppapurge | segersjerry
<ubottu> segersjerry: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<segersjerry> many thanks cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<pagios> cfhowlett, tomty89, yea so even with nopassword it asks for a password i need it not to ask forthe current user password
<auronandace>  pagios: why would you want any normal user to be able to edit the sudoers file without authenticating first? That is asking for trouble. Any random script would be able to modify that file then.
<pagios> yes
<pagios> i want that
<Ben64> you want literally anyone to be able to do anything on your system?
<cfhowlett> is this YOUR system, pagios?
<pagios> ya
<ducasse> pagios: are you really that lazy that you can't type a password now and then?
<cfhowlett> pagios, use sudo -i    if you must
<Phanes> just edit your sudoers file with visudo to not require password for members of a specific group
<Phanes> this is a solved problem and is no less secure than having a local key stored
<Pathur> problem, or justified security measure
<Phanes> not really
<Pathur> There's a post on the Unix site of stackexchange debating just that actually
<Phanes> putting users in groups is hard
<nncake789> test
<auronandace> nncake789: you can also use #test
<nncake789> thk
<bleh> g
<hans_> Hello! Guys, What do u think of Ubuntu17.04?
<Ben64> it's definitely the newest release of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> hans_, doesn't . what we think.  YOUR machine should have the tools YOU need. download and test 17.04 for yourself.
<nugroho> xine and subtitle
<zealsham_> when i run 'ifconfig' i see inet addr, bcast,mask. which of them is my public ip
<spider_x> zealsham_: are you behind a router?
<spider_x> If so, you will need to ping a website to show you your public IP (the one people can see when you visit their website)
<spider_x> otherwise if you do ifconfig you will just get the IP given to you by the router
<zealsham_> spider_x:  yes i am
<ducasse> zealsham_: try something like https://www.whatismyip.com/
<spider_x> or curl ipinfo.io/ip
<spider_x> if you want to keep it in the terminal.
<zealsham_> spider_x:  i ran curl ipinfo.io/ip and it gave me a certain i.p
<zealsham_> the two linux machine connected to the same wifi router gave their i.p adresses to be the same thing
<ducasse> zealsham_: they are behind the same public ip, using nat
<zealsham_> so hw do i ssh into one from the other
<Ben64> ssh <ip>
<zealsham_> i have ssh server and client installed
<ducasse> zealsham_: if you are behind nat you don't want the public ip for that
<zealsham_> whats nat ,sorry
<ducasse> zealsham_: you just want the address assigned to the machine by the router
<zealsham_> ducasse: still wont work after that
<ducasse> !doesntwork | zealsham_
<ubottu> zealsham_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<zealsham_> ducasse: i cant ssh into the other machine using the i.p the router gave it
<ducasse> zealsham_: what happens when you try? can you ping it?
<zealsham_> it shows nothing
<zealsham_> ducasse:  it doesnt ask for passworld or anything
<tyriondwarf> hi have an issue in ubuntu 16
<tyriondwarf> I get failure of name resolution
<Ben64> zealsham_: put the entire output and command into paste.ubuntu.com and show us what happens
<ducasse> zealsham_: again, can you ping it?
<tyriondwarf> have to always restart networking service
<tyriondwarf> upon server boot
<zealsham_> how do i ping with terminal
<ducasse> 'ping <ip>'
<tyriondwarf> ping yahoo.com
<rodrigot23> has anybody here ever used kodi before?
<ducasse> rodrigot23: ask your actual question
<rodrigot23> the question is compl;icated because you have to have knowledge of the program before use!
<zealsham_> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24529076/
<Ben64> rodrigot23: just ask the actual question
<cfhowlett> rodrigot23, this aint' 20 questions and we're not telepaths.  state your issues
<tyriondwarf> anyone have idea why i need to 'sudo service networking restart' on each time I boot up my ubuntu VM?  noticed it happened after install nginx then disable it and use apache again
<rodrigot23> okay here we go then i just dont want to confuse you guys
<Ben64> zealsham_: that's not your internal ip
<zealsham_> ducasse: after pinging it says ,41 packets transmited ,none recieved
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: when your VM comes up, does it have a valid network address/config
<zealsham_> Ben64:  it is the ip assigned by the router
<ducasse> zealsham_: how did you get that address?
<tyriondwarf> ikonia: i have it set as static, my vhost websites work
<Ben64> zealsham_: it shouldn't be
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: your vhost website works....then it's on the network, what's the problem
<Ben64> zealsham_: use paste.ubuntu.com again and show the output of "ifconfig" from both computers
<rodrigot23> ben64 can i just show you a photo of my problem
<ducasse> rodrigot23: if you can't just explain it
<Ben64> rodrigot23: i'm really close to not caring
<zealsham_> ducasse: i ran curl ipinfo.io/ip
<rodrigot23> its complicated becaue it has steps
<tyriondwarf> ikonia: Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'   when updating, but my vhosts are served fine...so weird
<Ben64> zealsham_: that's your external ip, not internal. if you want to ssh between two different computers on a local network, you need to use internal ips
<tyriondwarf> have to restart networking every time
<tyriondwarf> how can I check for errors
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: so you have a dns problem geting a specific repo
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: that shouldn't be networking restart
<zealsham_> i coudnt ping the my internal i.p for the machine i want to ssh into. it said 'destination not reachable
<Ben64> zealsham_: whats the internal ip
<tyriondwarf> ikonia: its not specific, all update repos are blocked, and cant browse with browser
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: you need to look at what dns servers are being used and why that is having a problem resolving that address
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: then look at what/if anything changes after your networking restack
<ducasse> rodrigot23: please just get to the point
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: ok - so you have a problem with a dns service
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: there is your problem, you need to address that, rather than restart networking
<zealsham_> Ben64: 10.0.2.15
<tyriondwarf> dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<tyriondwarf> dns-nameservers 2620:0:ccc::2 2620:0:ccd::2   <--- ipv6
<Ben64> zealsham_: ok so try ssh 10.0.2.15
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: I don't need to see your dns servers
<ikonia> tyriondwarf: you need to look at what dns servers you're using and work through the problem
<zealsham_> Ben64:  i did that and nothing happens, the cursor on my console just keeps blinking
<Ben64> zealsham_: then you probably got a firewall or two stopping you
<rodrigot23> i get a playback error whern i follow the steps here http://kodicommunity.com/how-to-install-the-wwe-network-on-kodi/
<rodrigot23> sorry i was trying to find the link
<ikonia> "a playback error" ?
<zealsham_> Ben64: what do i do about that
<Ben64> zealsham_: talk to whoever owns the network i suppose
<rodrigot23> ikonia they say the log captures ever5ything i went to it but its gibberish
<ikonia> rodrigot23: so you're using a 3rd party plugin to talk to a 3rd party content provider, it errors and you don't understand the log ?
<ikonia> rodrigot23: is that a fair summary ?
<rodrigot23> yes
<rodrigot23> you got me thank god
<ikonia> rodrigot23: so it would seem sensible to talk to the people who maintain/support the plugin
<rodrigot23> its abandoned
<ikonia> rodrigot23: ubuntus working, check, kodi's working, check, 3rd party plugins not working, check
<ikonia> rodrigot23: ahh, so you're 3rd party plugin is also dead
<rodrigot23> true
<ikonia> rodrigot23: so therefore I'd talk to the kodi people to make sure their product will still support the technology that plugin is using
<ducasse> rodrigot23: try #kodi
<ikonia> I suspect they will just tell you "it's dead not our problem" but that would be your best action
<surveyor3> Hello! I installed hugo via snap. How can I start it? If i use the command "hugo" to start it doesn't work. Is it something like "snap run hugo"?
<bazhang> surveyor3, have you tried in #snappy
<ducasse> surveyor3: snaps are supported by their developer
<surveyor3> bazhang: nope, thank you!
<dirk__> hallo
<zealsham_> my ubuntu server can ping my client but my client cant ping ubuntu server 16.04
<vlt> zealsham_: Congrats! (if that is what you wanted to achieve)
<spider_x> zealsham_: any errors?
<zealsham_> vlt: nice sarcasm , but thats not what i want
<spider_x> also, you might wanna check your firewall settings on your servers, maybe it is setup to ignore ping requests
<zealsham_> am running ubuntu server on a virtual box in windows , and i have another machine running ubuntu 14. the ubuntu server can ping my other linux but i cant ping the ubuntu server from my ubuntu 14.0.4
<nu2linux> Can Grub be configured to boot  usb drives?
<spider_x> Yes nu2linux
<spider_x> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<sim642> zealsham_, you need to configure virtualbox network adapter to be bridged or use port forwarding with the NAT mode to make the virtual server be reachable from outside network
<zealsham_> sim642: done that,i used bridge adapter now i can acess it
<zealsham_> sim642:  when i try to ssh into my server ,after putting up my password it says permission denied
<sim642> /var/log/auth.log might give insight on the server why it was denied
<zealsham_> sim642:  should i run that on the server or on my client
<sim642> as I said, on the server
<sim642> also, you don't exactly run it, it's just a log file
<zealsham_> sim642: ave opened the log file
<bookish> @find celestine prophesy
<zealsham_> sim642:  what do i do with log file
<sim642> you can read it, probably the end of it to see last login attempts with some additional information
<zealsham_> sim642: it says session opened for user root (uid=0)
<selsper> Having trouble installing a game
<selsper> Somebody said it might be a graphics firmware issue
<selsper> So I'm checking the website for the firmware, but I am in a bit of a confusion as to which download link I need
<selsper> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware
<ducasse> selsper: trouble installing or trouble running?
<zealsham_> ducasse: i can ssh into my server now using putty but i cant do so using commandline
<selsper> ducasse: ty, trouble running
<ducasse> selsper: do you get an error message?
<sebsebseb> hi
<hamdjan> hi
<selsper> all I've been working with, is a client that shows only a black screen to me
<hamdjan> how do i start squid in ubuntu 16.04 automatically on systemstart?
<sebsebseb> hamdjan: hi
<hamdjan> i tried `systemctl enable squid` but i get this error msg: squid.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<hamdjan> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable squid
<selsper> I got minecraft working
<hamdjan> hi sebsebseb
<selsper> but runescape is just running wrong/ idk
<hamdjan> basically my issue is that when i create my vm/droplet from a snapshot, squid is running but only beginning to work when i do `systemctl restart squid`
<ducasse> selsper: where did you get runescape - the repos or from the runescape site?
<sebsebseb> selsper: just joined, your trying to  run runespe in wine? I think that's a Wndows program ?
<selsper> the website, I wasnt aware of the repos
<selsper> ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<sebsebseb> selsper: unless your trying to Wine Windows software for example of course, then no, won't be in repos
<ducasse> selsper: remove it and install from the repos, or ask the runescape people
 * sebsebseb thought runescape was Windows game
<selsper> ive asked the rs people
<selsper> ive done a complete re-install of ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !info runescape
<ubottu> runescape (source: runescape): Multiplayer online game set in a fantasy world. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1-4 (zesty), package size 23 kB, installed size 83 kB
<sebsebseb> oh
<mhahe> to get jedi completion on deoplete after pip installing all python packages. do i need to install vim plugins deoplete, deoplete-jedi, jedi-vim together?
<zealsham_> hello, i can now ssh into my server using putty but when i try to do the same using the commandline it says permission denied
<sebsebseb> selsper: should install from repos.  sudo apt-get install runescape
<ducasse> sebsebseb: yes, but we don't support the packages you get from their site
<sebsebseb> selsper: but your old one couold conflict
<sebsebseb> since not from repos
<selsper> righto
<selsper> ill try that, brb
<mhahe> I've tried #neovim #vim.. no one answer
<sebsebseb> ducasse: indeed
<sebsebseb> ducasse: or only partially maybe, but mostly to say to get repos version yep
<selsper> How do I un-install something on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> selsper: ask ducasse :D
<selsper> ducasse: ;d
<MonkeyDust> selsper  if it was installed from the repos, use   sudo apt remove [package]
<zealsham_> anyone bother to help
<ducasse> selsper: did you add a repo?
<sebsebseb> MonkeyDust: nope its a runesape not from repos
<sebsebseb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sebsebseb> for you zealsham_
<sebsebseb> oh yeah on la top so I can uhmm |
<sebsebseb> !ask | zealsham_
<ubottu> zealsham_: please see above
 * sebsebseb misses his Ubuntu tablet, away for repair, but not so simple, since certain hardware components all connected together
<selsper>  sudo apt-get install runescape
<selsper> opps
<selsper> E: Unable to locate package runescape
<zealsham_> sebsebseb: i can ssh into my server using putty but cant do so using linux commandline
<hamdjan> basically i think systemd-sysv-install fails to start squid correctly, but how do i solve it? should write another service unit file to restart squid at the latest possible time?
<sebsebseb> zealsham_: putty hmm
<sebsebseb> zealsham_: that's for dealing with WIndowws, a old one, don't think its needed as such anymore, but I am not the best one to ask about ssh anyway
<selsper> ducasse: what do you mean, when you ask, did you add a repo?
<MonkeyDust> selsper  try   locate runescape
<sebsebseb> selsper: how did you install runesacpe off the site in other words
<selsper> well i just removed it
<selsper> https://pastebin.com/drGNURt9
<ducasse> selsper: did you add a repo earlier?
<selsper> when u posted that link?
<selsper> I don't know, I might have added one trying to install it, but not to my knowledge
<sebsebseb> sej]j]
<sebsebseb> selsper: a ppa ?
<selsper> i dnt think so
<ducasse> selsper: according to that paste you did, you need to remove it. see if there are uninstall instructions on the runescape site
<selsper> ugh
<selsper> can u gimmie an hour, ill jst reinstall ubuntu again
<sebsebseb> selsper: no need
<sebsebseb> selsper: you won't learn like that to
<selsper> well thats what the forums suggested
<sebsebseb> selsper: it should be quite easy to remove something not from the offical repos in general
<sebsebseb> as well
<sebsebseb> selsper: especially with someone like ducasse trying to help you, who will know the commands better thAN i :D
<selsper> where would that be located?
<sebsebseb> selsper: if you installed from a totally random site, than yes  possibly re install, since potential malicious software, but otherwise probably don't need to really
<sebsebseb> selsper: also it seems, you aren't sure, what repos, or ppas are, or if I put htis one in there  even, compiling from source?
<sels-afk> brb
<bazhang> !info runescape | sels-afk
<ubottu> sels-afk: runescape (source: runescape): Multiplayer online game set in a fantasy world. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1-4 (zesty), package size 23 kB, installed size 83 kB
<bazhang> just install from repos sels-afk
<sels-afk> cant do it right now, im multitasking as we speak
<plesnut> Suddenly - I am just getting a blue screen with an ubuntu logo above a rat
<plesnut> It's hdmi output from my laptop (lid closed)
<ducasse> plesnut: sounds like the default xubuntu background iirc
<plesnut> ducasse: Sure, but no login prompt for some reason
<MonkeyDust> it's not rat, it's a mouse, indicating that it runs fast (speedy gonzalez)
<plesnut> ducasse: It appears my installation is a bit screwed. I've been messing with it so much.
<plesnut> Sure looks like a rat to me.
<blackflow> MonkeyDust: best cartoon ever!
<plesnut> Cartoon? You appear to be guilty of ... PAEDO :o
<blackflow> eh?
<ducasse> plesnut: the login prompt only appears on the primary display, which would be the internal on
<plesnut> Do you know the confusion here? You said speedy gonzalez was a great cartoon..
<plesnut> But MonkeyDust is also a cartoon (for adults)
<blackflow> oh... no, I was talking about Speedy Gonzales, Fastest Mouse in Mexico! :)
<plesnut> There's a character in it called the Paedo Finder General
<zap0> M-Dust is awesome!
<plesnut> Somebody ALWAYS brings out The Cycllists once ina a while
<zap0> plesnut, by the power of tabloid readers, i pronounce you a <echo>PEDDDOOOOO
<plesnut> Bored of these issues already.
<plesnut> Does anyone have any bash/puppet/ansible/etc scripts they use to configure a media machine on ubuntu?
<hamdjan> how do i start a sys-v service on ubuntu 16.04 on boot automatically?
<quinguyen> ?
<quinguyen> help
<akik> hamdjan: did you try to do it sysv style? systemd should have support for them too
<hamdjan> akik, no i used systemd. ive no idea how to enable an init script on startup with sysv style. how do i do that? i know there are /etc/rc* dirs and i just see there is squid inside
<hamdjan> akik, i enabled it wtih `systemctl enable squid` and that created a squid service file to start the squid init, but on reboot squid doesnt work until i restart it
<akik> hamdjan: i haven't tested myself but i just know there's some built-in functionality for it, e.g. if you run /etc/init.d/tor start it'll command systemd (this is on debian)
<hamdjan> i think its vice versa, systemd command the init script
<hamdjan> on 16.04
<akik> https://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/debugging-systemd-sysv-init-compat
<hamdjan> well this is a mess, ive no idea what to do :)
<akik> Long story short, systemd interprets the standard LSB headers in the sysv init script so it execute the sysv init script in the context of something resembling a real systemd service.
<hamdjan> yeah, thats how i understood it too
<plesnut> Why is ubuntu displying on my laptop screen when the lid is down and hdmi out is hooked up to the tv?
<hamdjan> but the "resembling real systemd service" apparently fails starting my service
<hamdjan> so i tried to write a custom one, but that fails too
<hamdjan> so maybe i can use sys-v to start it automatically on reboot??
<akik> hamdjan: i'd need to test myself to see how it works, whether systemd and sysv rc.d links work together too
<plesnut> Is there a nice way to backup the state of a system before messing up the configs?
<MonkeyDust> I use rsync to backup
<plesnut> But all of the system? fstab, packages, etc
<MonkeyDust> plesnut  yes, you can use rsync to backup /etc
<plesnut> MonkeyDust: Interesting. I'll look into it
<MonkeyDust> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<akik> hamdjan: this comment mentions that by fixing the lsb headers in the init script, systemd should be able to manage it: https://serverfault.com/a/839081
<zealsham_> how do i log out from an ubuntu user using commandline in 16.0.4
<akik> zealsham_: exit
<vlt> zealsham_: Or ctrl+d
<akik> zealsham_: ahh understood you wrong. you want to exit the gui?
<Guest45296> hi
<akik> zealsham_: this is a bit harsh solution, but to kill all your personal processes (of the ubuntu user), you can run "kill -9 -1". this should be used only if there's not other way
<akik> kind of amazing that people post their question, then don't follow up
<sirru5h> akik, well sometimes they figure no one is asking because (reason here)
<sirru5h> I've been there myself
<renn0xtk9> I have KDE Neon deistibtution which is  as I undersand ubuntu based  . I have placed a script in /etc/rc0.d . It all seems to me like it is not called at shutdown time
<renn0xtk9> any hints on how to troubleshoot ?
<sirru5h> well night everyone
<MonkeyDust> renn0xtk9  firstly, what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<SlaSerX> how i can limt display only processes by a user when use ps command
<ducasse> !based | renn0xtk9
<akik> !neon
<ubottu> KDE Neon ( http://neon.kde.org/ ) is a KDE project to package the latest stable and development versions of KDE software on top of an Ubuntu base. As it is not an official Ubuntu or Kubuntu project, please use #kde-neon for discussion and support.
<renn0xtk9> MonkeyDust: KDE neon LTS 5.8 \n \l
<ducasse> !based on ubuntu | renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<renn0xtk9> but the infrastructure with /etc/rc0.d etc should work the same does not it?
<MonkeyDust> renn0xtk9  type   /j #kde-neon
<ducasse> renn0xtk9: don't know, don't care
<plesnut> Why is cp not working in a sh script for me?
<plesnut> No errors. It's just not doing anything
<SlaSerX> any body know ?
<MonkeyDust> plesnut  paste the script here ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<plesnut> MonkeyDust: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24529946/
<plesnut> That line works fine when running it from the terminal
<ducasse> plesnut: don't use relative paths in scripts
<MonkeyDust> plesnut  ok, try rsync -a --progress instead of cp -a
<MonkeyDust> and what ducasse says
<plesnut> Why not?
<arya__>  hello, i have some grub issues
<ducasse> plesnut: because then the script needs to be executed from the correct directory
<arya__> need help
<akik> !ask | arya__
<ubottu> arya__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcarrelus> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<plesnut> ducasse: Which is fine, it's ust a setup script
<marcarrelus> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ducasse> plesnut: _are_ you running it from the correct dir?
<plesnut> ducasse: I am!
<ducasse> plesnut: try changing it to '../files/*'
<arya__> akik: and ubottu: sorry i was trying to figure out a way to upload images. Please refer this pic to know the problems with probably the grub. http://picpaste.com/IMG-20170507-WA0000-k62L1SBz.jpeg
<akik> :)
<zteam> Hi is there any solution at all, that allows me to avoid these @#¤%¤&% kernel bug, and at the same time enjoy my Nvidia card? Hi, is there any ETA for then this bug is expected to be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [High,In progress]
<akik> arya__: kind of difficult to see the problem. what is the last thing you changed before running into this?
<xxxx> hi, i just install ubuntu on a mac and i having audio problems: cannot raise volume and raise up browser voloume making in loud at the start of any song in youtube/spotify
<xxxx> making it*
<arya__> akik: my laptop freezes every now and then. and i can not install the software updates popped up with the Ubuntu Software Center, to fix that i was trying commands from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<arya__> akik: i'm not sire if this is exactly what caused it or it is the cause which freezes my laptop.
<akik> arya__: do you have an older kernel still available in the grub menu? maybe try that
<akik> arya__: the error message says that it can't mount the root fs
<zteam> arya__, you can just run sudo apt-get autoremove, that should clean out old kernels but also save the two latest ones
<xxxx> ask: volume do graphic changes but sounds the same volume, bad sound in new mac with ubuntu
<arya__> akik: right now, i have booted through the older kernel from the list: http://picpaste.com/IMG_20170507_171711-B1vu5Nlf.jpg
<arya__> akik: let me try the autoremove command you suggested
<plesnut> ooh what is this LVM? Is it good?
<auronandace> !lvm | plesnut
<ubottu> plesnut: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MonkeyDust> !lvm
<akik> arya__: it was zteam that mentioned it. but good that you're able to boot your system
<plesnut> Oh wow lvm souds SO handy. For the snapsots
<arya__> akik: zteam: ah, okay. anyway i'm trying it.
<zteam> xxxx, if the problem is that the voulme is just to low, you might try to run alsamixer from a terminal
<auronandace> arya__: it probably isn't a good idea to remove kernels until you are sure which ones you can boot from
<akik> arya__: details matter, which kernel did you boot?
<zteam> arya__, also are you using Ubuntu 17.04 as well?,
<MonkeyDust> plesnut  btrfs, as opposed to ext4, lets you create snapshots, too
<arya__> https://pastebin.com/FhYEpjmH
<arya__> akik: zteam: here is the result of the autoremove command
<arya__> https://pastebin.com/FhYEpjmH
<akik> arya__: the error is you ran out of disk space
<akik> arya__: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<plesnut> MonkeyDust: This is exactly what I needed tbh. I'm having to re-install because I screwed up some configs
<xxxx> volume is too high, and when a song starts it gets louder. Master volume do nothing
<arya__> zteam: i'm using 14.04. not 17.04
<MonkeyDust> plesnut  and there's PXE and clonezilla, and apt-clone
<plesnut> MonkeyDust: I'll have to look into those as well. There's a lot to learn here for me atm
<zteam> arya__, you have no space left on the device, that's way apt don't work as expected...., try to remove som files, from your homefolder, or reboot your computer in recovery mode and tell it to free up some discspace for you
<zteam> arya__, also staying on Ubuntu 14.04 is not recommended as that is a very old release by now, you wouldn't even get security updates any more
<akik> zteam: 14.04 is fully supported still
<sebsebseb> zteam: arya__ not quite true, 14.04 will getu pdates
<ducasse> zteam: supported until 2019
<sebsebseb> zteam: its 12.04 that is eol now
<sebsebseb> zteam: except for paying customers
<sebsebseb> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<arya__> zteam: akik: here are my system details https://pastebin.com/NLjAtVX2 also no space left is the root cause for many problems i'm trying to make space. some help with that would really help!
<sebsebseb> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<renn0xtk9> I placed a service int cd  /etc/systemd/system  but does not seem to be called
<renn0xtk9> any idea why ?
<ducasse> renn0xtk9: did you enable it?
<renn0xtk9> ducasse yes i enabled it
<renn0xtk9> this is how my service looks like
<renn0xtk9> https://paste.opensuse.org/66813686
<arya__> akik: how do i free up some space?
<sels-afk> delete stuff
<renn0xtk9> is there any tutorial somewhere on how making script of systemd shutdown ?
<akik> arya__: if the apt-get or dpkg commands don't work, you could remove some big files manually with rm
<arya__> okay
<arya__> akik:
<arya__> akik: thank you
<cfhowlett> arya__, before you do all that do a paste of df -h
<pynki> and backup your important stuff ;)
<pynki> renn0xtk9, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39226/how-to-run-a-script-with-systemd-right-before-shutdown ?
<pynki> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/284598/systemd-how-to-execute-script-at-shutdown-only-not-at-reboot
<pynki> judt use google :D
<pynki> renn0xtk9, since we want to learn something: https://patrakov.blogspot.hk/2011/01/writing-systemd-service-files.html , https://www.linux.com/learn/understanding-and-using-systemd , https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal
<aispark> whenever i try gdm on 16.04 LTS it breaks...Forces me to 'LightDM only'
<arya__> akik: https://pastebin.com/M0KBUizH but this is after i deleted 2 directories from home
<arya__> akik: i think i can not delete more than this
<arya__> akik: i need other stuff
<pynki> aispark, i use slim - works great
<akik> arya__: i meant deleting big files from /boot (older initrd files)
<cfhowlett> arya__, dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<cfhowlett> and paste
<aispark> pynki, I'll try slim
<arya__> cfhowlett: akik: https://pastebin.com/duCXmK8B
<pynki> aispark, do not wonder: it is what its name suggests: slim
<renn0xtk9> pynki: which is exactly what i have done as you can see from my paste ;)
<cfhowlett> arya__, yep.  you need to delete some old kernels to free up space
<renn0xtk9> and still not working. therefore I am asking for a complete official tutorial if any ,  since all the thread here and there are conflicting each oters ;)
<arya__> cfhowlett: okay. how? what commands?
<pynki> renn0xtk9, the home folder is mounted at that point in time? do you have any error messages?
<cfhowlett> arya__, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/
<arya__> cfhowlett: how about this one sudo apt-get autoremove --purge?
<arya__> cfhowlett: okay. let me check
<cloudbud> can somebody help me with zookeeper
<renn0xtk9> pynki: actually I have tried with this line : Before=shutdown.target umount.target  so I hope it is ... where are log of services stored?
<arya__> cfhowlett:
<arya__>  sudo apt autoremove --purge
<arya__> E: Command line option --purge is not understood
<cfhowlett> are you on 16.04 arya__ ?
<pynki> renn0xtk9, systemctl status your.service
<arya__> cfhowlett: yes
<pynki> renn0xtk9, journalctrl -u your.service
<cfhowlett> see the link I sent you and go to the "Remove Old Kernels via DPKG" section
<arya__> cfhowlett: okay
<pynki> renn0xtk9, the digitalocean link gives you a quick overview
<mustard> hello everybody
<pynki> aloha
<pynki> renn0xtk9, when the home folders are encrypted no one will be able to read the script. thats why i am asking. can yopu let your script write a simple test file. like this "echo 'whatever >> test.file" to see if it runs or not?
<kunji> Hi, I see in the serverguide documentation "As of Ubuntu 14.04, users are automatically placed in a set of cgroups which they own, safely allowing them to contrain their own jobs using child cgroups.  This feature is relied upon, for instance, for unprivileged container creation in lxc.   "   Does anyone know where these ones are mounted by default, I'm not sure that I see them in /sys/fs/cgroup  ??
<kunji> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cgroups-delegation.html
<abtest01> hi
<renn0xtk9> pynki: well with that overview https://paste.opensuse.org/72039313
<sebsebseb> abtest01: hi
<renn0xtk9> Ideally developpers would have made thos log persistend upon shutdown.
<arya__> cfhowlett: hey, the space issue is so stringent, that it does not allow me to install the gksu from the link you suggested. https://pastebin.com/ipCdYEeq
<renn0xtk9> which would help to debug probleme with script getting not called at shutdown.   but they did not think about it ^^
<cfhowlett> install gksu?  why? nothing in the dpkg option calls for gksu, arya__
<akik> arya__: did you manually rm a couple of initrd files? that would help
<arya__> cfhowlett: okay let me check
<renn0xtk9> is there anyway with system d to log which services programm script etc are getting called sequentially ?
<akik> arya__: you have plenty of space in / but very little in /boot
<cfhowlett> akik, random removal of initrd will break things.  dpkg / apt removal will handle that without errors or breakage.
<renn0xtk9> that would help to sort out  the "declarative' approach chosen by developpers..
<arya__> akik: cfhowlett i guess i was following wrong commands
<akik> cfhowlett: it doesn't matter as he's not going to use those older initrd files
<cfhowlett> arya__, slow your roll or you are going to have a self-inflicted painful experience
<Anonymes> hi
<arya__> akik: cfhowlett: https://pastebin.com/6EgEik7E this is the new status
<arya__> akik: cfhowlet: used dpkg commands from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<cfhowlett> arya__, looks better.  bit of clean up suggest: sudo apt autoremove
<arya__> cfhowlett: E: Invalid operation autoremove
<cfhowlett> arya__, try this:   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt install -f && sudo apt remove && sudo apt-get autoremove
<abtest01> which "software package repository management software" ubunut respos uses?
<kunji> abtest01: apt
<arya__> cfhowlett: akik: thank you! looks better now! :) :) :)
<cfhowlett> arya__, run that last bit regularly for basic maintenance
<MonkeyDust> abtest01  apt means advanced package tool, hence syn-apt-ic and apt-itude
<abtest01> apt is client tool.
<abtest01> whats used on repository server?
<arya__> cfhowlett: okay. will do! :)
<abtest01> MonkeyDust: ^
<MonkeyDust> abtest01  not sure, i'm not a dev or member of the motu
<Lavinho> good morrning
<Lavinho> my speaker bluetooth this not apppear
<Lavinho> why ?
<zap0> can i get some help trying to get DNS settings to work.    i can ping things via IP address, and browser can connect via IP,  no names get resolved though.
<pos> Latest kernel on trusty with linux-signed-generic-lts-xenial/linux-generic-lts-xenial is 4.4.0-75, yet latest kernel running xenial is 4.4.0-77?
<rida> hello
<rida> anyone here?
<MonkeyDust> rida  type   /names
<plesnut> I am finding so much trial and error with bash scripts. Things that work in the terminal just fail in sript form
<rida> i came here to report bugs
<plesnut> Total PITA
<MonkeyDust> !bug | rida
<ubottu> rida: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<rida> its was not usefull
<rida> already read that the intructions where a little vague
<compdoc> ive written a program in bash. was about 5 or 6 script files that call each other. it can be done
<rida> i need to report an bug NOT AN FILE OR AN PID
<rida> :/ noone helping me
<bliplap> hi guys, I've always used Xubuntu on my laptops for the lighter weight/performance - but on current hardware Ubuntu and Kubuntu wms run just as fast
<bliplap> Do you think its reasonable to still use Xubuntu just because I feel XFCE is more distraction free ?
<MonkeyDust> rida  state your issue, in one line, and wait
<rida> can somebody help me
<bliplap> I will still install some Gnome and KDE libs
<rida> ok i will tell now
<rida> so wenever i plug my wifi adapter in ubuntu UBUNTU COMPLETELY FREEZES
<rida> now im using an old kernel
<rida> but this problem needs to be solved
<MonkeyDust> ric999  drop the caps
<MonkeyDust> that was for rida
<rida> anyone?
<rida> well if cant get help from this, than i dont know what todo nwo.
<rida> ....
<docmax> where can i get help with virtualgl?
<rida> .......
<rida> Its Now 5 Mins And I Got No Help.
<MonkeyDust> rida  repeat your question every 10-15 mnutes, until someone enters who can help
<rida> ok
<rida> wait, isnt that spam?
<MonkeyDust> rida  and spare the enter key, to avoid spamming
<rida> well scrap that im gonna do it anyway to get help
<rida> by that i mean im not gonna spam
<rida> I need help
<docmax> rida, me too
<docmax> noone is gonna help us
<rida> with what?
<docmax> with VirtualGL and my life
<rida> ahah pls dont make jokes here this is sirious
<rida> this is only meant for posting bugs
<rida> but whats virtualgl and i know what gl is
<docmax> my life is a bug
<rida> pls just stop
<docmax> ok
<rida> but whats virtitual gl?\
<rida> I need help
<rida> are img's allowed
<rida> no i mean is there an img command like img scr
<rida> .img thanks for you help
<rida> nope
<rida> im getting bored of waiting!
<MonkeyDust> !patience | rida
<ubottu> rida: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rida> atleast they CAN TRY HELP ME
<rida> if i would rate you i will give an 10 FOR BEING AN COOKIE CUTTER HELPER THAT DOESNT HELP
<marcarrelus> It's not very constructive to demand help. These people are simply trying to help as much as they can. Sometimes you get lucky, sometimes you don't. That's how it goes on IRC
<kunji> plesnut: Are you sure you're using BASH for your scripts?
<kunji> Hi, I see in the serverguide documentation "As of Ubuntu 14.04, users are automatically placed in a set of cgroups which they own, safely allowing them to contrain their own jobs using child cgroups.  This feature is relied upon, for instance, for unprivileged container creation in lxc.   "   Does anyone know where these ones are mounted by default, I'm not sure that I see them in /sys/fs/cgroup  ??    https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/cgroups-delegation.
<arya__> hello, i ran this command "dpkg -l | tail -n +6 | grep -E 'linux-image-[0-9]+' | grep -Fv $(uname -r)" from this link http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/remove-old-kernels-ubuntu-16-04/ the link describes rc, ii and iU types of kernels. however i'm getting iF. does anyone know what iF is?
<EriC^^> arya__: dpkg -l | head
<EriC^^> halF-conf
<arya__> EriC^^: thank you
<EriC^^> arya__: no problem
<esteem_> hi guys, I have a quick question. How do I cut off internet accress if my VPN drops? I cant seem to find that option
<esteem_> 16.04
<marcarrelus> you could use your firewall to block all traffic that doesn't go through your VPN tunnel
<kunji> Found them /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd/user.slice/user-1000.slice/user@1000.service
<esteem_> as in my hardware firewall?
<esteem_> or the systems?
<esteem_> I like having my xbox one connecting without the vpn
<marcarrelus> your systems should do fine. Like iptables for example. I'm not an expert, but it most probably will be doable ufw.
<marcarrelus> * with ufw
<v5> is ubuntu 17.04 stable now?
<kunji> v5: It should have been "stable" at release, but do note that 17.04 is not an LTS release, the most recent LTS release is 16.04.
<esteem_> marcarrelus: thanks for the tips... Ill google with them and find out more information
<Sparrow__> esteem_, You can have more than one linux installed
<Sparrow__> oops
<Sparrow__> v5 that was for you
<porterhouse> how does a webdav mount entry in fstab suppose to look like with loging credentials?
<kunji> v5: If 16.04 is working fine then I probably wouldn't upgrade ot 17.04 if it is giving me issues.  Potential benefits would mostly be newer packages available in the repos, but it's not impossible to get them for 16.04, just sometimes less convenient.
<adamFromSomewher> Hi htere. What's the channel for ubuntu phone/phablet development?
<zealsham_> when i download with lynx, where fo i see the downloaded files. been looking for it
<adamFromSomewher> damn
<MonkeyDust> !phone | adamFromSomewher start here
<ubottu> adamFromSomewher start here: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lematt> hey
<lematt> how do I know if my package manager is consistent ?
<lematt> And it has no issues
<lematt> apt-get ??
<lematt> apt-get xx
<RocketLL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick why does this page tell users to convert the iso into img? I've dd'd plenty of ISOs on OSX without problems, and unless it's an OSX version thing or a specific issue with Ubuntu, I'd like to know why.
<MonkeyDust> lematt  there's apt policy
<MonkeyDust> lematt  and apt show
<MonkeyDust> lematt  and there's launchpad
<lematt> MonkeyDust: I want to do it consistency checks for the package manager, hwo do I do it??
<lematt> consistency checks for the entire system?
<lematt> I think something is broken
<lematt> I suspect, and just wished to check it
<MonkeyDust> lematt  i guess you better start from the beginning, what brings you here
<lematt> MonkeyDust: I just want to do something like pacman -Qk which does system check's is everything not conflicting
<lematt> So yes, my question is at least valid MonkeyDust
<lematt> I am searching for something equivalent
<Sparrow__> lematt, You can start with inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<sea-> Is it just me or is steelix.canonical.com down?
<MonkeyDust> sea-  shows an apeche2 page here
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<sea-> Running apt-get update sticks right here: '0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::16)]'
<bekks> sea-: How long did you wait?
<MonkeyDust> sea-  what's the outcome of    cat /etc/issue
<sea-> It's been about 2 minutes now
<sea-> oh wait
<sea-> It just continued
<sea-> What on earth is that. Why the ridiculous delay?
<bekks> sea-: How much did you pay for 100% availability?
<sea-> Well I didn't pay for 100% but I know that my IPv6 link wasn't down at the time, otherwise I couldn't be communicating with you all
<renn0xtk9> how to replace a service in systemd
<bekks> sea-: Unless you pay a LOT of $$$ for 100% for every service you are using, dont expect 100% availablity please :)
<Seveas> even with $$$, 100% availability is not going to happen :)
<porterhouse> is it possible for me to assign two virual nics to a ubuntu VM and bonding them for link aggregatiion/lacp ?
<porterhouse> i want to use both virual nics as vpn connections and bond them
<lematt> Sparrow__: what is that shit
<nikitka> Hi guys!
<nikitka> Why you all are disconnecting?
<nikitka> Hello
<nikitka> hmm
<nikitka> fuck
<nikitka> dick
<nikitka> frw
<nikitka> y
<nikitka> 4
<nikitka> 56
<nikitka> 7
<nikitka> 567
<nikitka> 56
<MonkeyDust> nikitka  stop
<nikitka> 7
<nikitka> 56
<rud0lf> adhd
<rud0lf> imagine some stranger walking into a group of people in the street and doing same thing
<rud0lf> not neccessarily killed after this :S
<MonkeyDust> rud0lf  donald trump does it in public
<rud0lf> :D
<Sparrow__> Unless it is cold then he cant find it
<LetterRip> hi - what is the recommended method for handling 'mouse click bouncing'  it is the built in mousepad so it can't really be replaced, on windows I've added a program that does it
<Sparrow__> LetterRip, I had that too, when wireless mouse and turned off touchpad
<LetterRip> (mouse click bouncing is when a single click sends multiple click signals)
<Sparrow__> went
<Sparrow__> !find PyQt4
<ubottu> Found: pyqt4-dev-tools, pyqt4.qsci-dev, python3-pyqt4, python3-pyqt4-dbg, python3-pyqt4.phonon, python3-pyqt4.phonon-dbg, python3-pyqt4.qsci, python3-pyqt4.qsci-dbg, python3-pyqt4.qtopengl, python3-pyqt4.qtopengl-dbg (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=PyQt4&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<renn0xtk9> How to debug when systemd is not calling you script at shutdown?
<renn0xtk9> how to call a script at shutdown with systemd? ANY DOC ON INTERNET NOT WORKING
<tgm4883> !patience | renn0xtk9
<ubottu> renn0xtk9: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<renn0xtk9> !respect
<renn0xtk9> !respect| developers     ;)
<sasha|> hi i need help with apt-get update not working. iam using virtualbox and its not able to fetch: error some index files failed to download
<sasha|> any suggestions?
<Ip8> I installed Kubuntu, everything is AFAIK fine, but there is no wifi, i cannot search and connect to wifi networks.
<sasha|> tried everything from disable ipv6 to NAT and bridged mode...
<Sparrow__> try turning off ipv6   and telling us what wifi chipset
<Sparrow__> sasha|, What do your sources look like
<sasha|> where can i find sourcelist?
<sasha|> its been while with linux
<Sparrow__> in term   inxi -Fxxrzc0
<sasha|> inxi?
<sasha|> Sparrow__ please explain
<sasha|> i dont have inx
<Ip8> Where can I disable IPv6?!
<Sparrow__> click on network icon then edit then wifi then edit
<sasha|> https://pastebin.com/shhe31me
<tgm4883> !who | Sparrow__
<ubottu> Sparrow__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sasha|> Sparrow__ pastebin link shows the links
<Ip8> Sparrow_, it is for creating network, not editing
<Sparrow__> Thanks..
<Sparrow__> click on network icon then edit then wifi network below wifi then edit
<Sparrow__> Ip8, Find it ok?
<Sparrow__> !find pgbouncer
<ubottu> Found: pgbouncer, prometheus-pgbouncer-exporter, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pgbouncer&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Nick21> hi everyone
<sasha|> any  help please
<sasha|> https://pastebin.com/shhe31me
<sasha|> need help with apt-get update not working. iam using virtualbox and its not able to fetch: error some index files failed to download
<Sparrow__> sasha|, Why old releases in sources..  Err http://it.old-releases.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg
<sasha|> dont know was like that
<sasha|> what should i replace with? and how
<Ip8> Sparrow_, I cannot find the place for TURING OFF IPV6!!!
<Sparrow__> Cant help you with that.. too messy for me
<Ip8> tell me where and what to do IN DETAILS!
<Sparrow__> Ip8, You got it click by click getting you to ipv6 tab I cant help any more than that
<tgm4883> Ip8: chill with the caps man. Are you in network manager currently?
<Ip8> No
<tgm4883> Ip8: this is a desktop or server?
<Ip8> Desktop
<Ip8> I am just a normal user
<Ip8> i don't know much of anything!
<tgm4883> Ip8: wired or wireless?
<Ip8> Wireless
<tgm4883> Ip8: why are you trying to disable ipv6 anyway?
<MonkeyDust> Ip8  is this useful http://www.noobslab.com/2012/05/disable-ipv6-if-your-internet-is.html
<Ip8> tgm4883 IDK Sparrow_ told me
 * tgm4883 tries not to give people 5+ year old docs
<MonkeyDust> tgm4883  true
<tgm4883> Ip8: well what's your real issue?
<Ip8> I can not search and connect to WiFi networks
<tgm4883> Ip8: what wireless card do you have?
<Ip8> Tenda W33U Broadcom
<Ip8> W332E
<Ip8> I download the driver but Linux does not extract the file because of having errors of files, it can extract it but it doesnot.
<sasha|> changed from old to new list but still get 404
<Ip8> I am gonna to eat  dinner, when I get back, I expect solution, otherwise... bad things will follow.
<sasha|> ip8 lol
<SimonNL> Ip8: solution is already offered.
<tgm4883> SimonNL: a solution was offered?
<SimonNL> yes for disabling ipv6
<tgm4883> SimonNL: oh, well he probably wants a solution that will actually fix his issue
<SimonNL> could be.
<tgm4883> SimonNL: which disabling ipv6 won't do. Which is why I always stress to tag the people you're talking to since I don't think that was meant for him
<SimonNL> Ip8: solution is already offered.   this tgm4883 ?
<tgm4883> SimonNL: no, earlier someone said to disable ipv6, but I believe that was meant for something other than Ip8, but there was no tag so I think ip8 thought it was for him and ran with it
<tgm4883> SimonNL: ip8's issue is that he can't even scan for wireless networks
<jiffe> is zfs for all partitions going to be supported through ubuntu install at some point soon?
<jiffe> from what I read, 17.04 broke a lot of this
<SimonNL> tgm4883: I'm all confused now I'll take a break.
<SimonNL> tgm4883: but your explanation did clear it up a little.
<computeruser> does ubuntu 17.04 mate come with a python graphical IDE?
<yeats> computeruser: probably not, but you can do 'sudo apt install idle'
<computeruser> I have emacs IDE installed
<computeruser> how is idle?
<computeruser> maybe an addon for emacs?
<computeruser> or for pluma?
<sasha|> can someone please help me with apt-get update not working? iam using virtualbox ubuntu on windows. NAT/bridge mode tried. it returns 404 on the links from ubuntu sources
<_Ricardo> hi
<_Ricardo> how can I check, if a websocket is open?
<Sparrow__> sasha|, Tell people about old releases in sources..  Err http://it.old-releases.ubuntu.com quantal Release.gpg
<jackhum> atom on my ubuntu takes long time to start
<sasha|> Sparrow__ i replaced sources.list
<sasha|> still same problem
<jackhum> sublime text 3 takes barely 3 seconds , while it goes to 7-8 sec for atom
<akik> sasha|: the default nat mode should work with virtualbox. can you access other services for example with firefox?
<jackhum> is there any fix to make it start faster
<computeruser> sasha| 404 is a very specific error. some webserver or maybe something in the middle is confirming that the file is not found on the server.
<Sparrow__> sasha|, did you do update
<computeruser> it confirms two way network communication
<tgm4883> sasha|: what is the output of 'lsb_release -a'
<computeruser> but it doesn't prove if the url request wwas modified during upstream transmission
<sasha|> its ubuntu 12.10
<computeruser> if there is something in the middle that is adding characters or escaping characters to some format not recognized by the server the server will think you are requesting something else
<computeruser> on ubuntu 12.10 I would think the repos might not be the correct address
<computeruser> old links dead links
<tgm4883> !eol | sasha|
<ubottu> sasha|: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<computeruser> you should ping them from another machine or from outside the vm
<tgm4883> That's why you had old releases and why you probably need to update
<Ip8> Am back
<Ip8> Come on people!
<Ip8> How do I connect and search for wifis?
<Ip8> *to
<computeruser> is there a way he can download a new ubuntu distro and make it boot from a partition?
<computeruser> after backing up files
<Sparrow__> sasha|, I thought that had reached end of life except security for ubuntu advantage CUSTOMERS
<Ip8> Na fuck this, fuck you. Am done.
<sasha|> i might have changed to the old- links after reading on stackover. but i changed back now to a list not containing old. adresses . but why is it giving 404`?
<Guest63404> 01000111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100
<computeruser> Ip8 61 seconds to wait for a response before rage quiting and shaming the free help
<computeruser> I bet anyone that was about to help you changed their mind after they read your f u message
<Sparrow__> sasha|, I cant help but think your problem may be in part to your release being end of life five days ago
<Sparrow__> computeruser, in 60 seconds he asks for help again
<akik> 12.10 support ended in 2013?
<Sparrow__> I thought she had 12.04 repos earlier
<tgm4883> wow, that was uncalled for....
<tgm4883> Sparrow__: sasha| in any case, an upgrade is required
<Sparrow__> Agreed, long over due                                     tgm4883
<anonymous_> 01000111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100
<anonymous_> 01000111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100
<sasha|> tgm4883 how can i upgrade?
<tgm4883> sasha|: either via clean install, or via the link I sent
<Sparrow__> I know I get lazy when working with people and dont always write their name.  In the old days I could OP up and kick myself ,  tell us your hardware before you pick new os
<Sparrow__> sasha|,
<kennyngston> good evening everyone
<kennyngston> i'm playing with VRFs on ubuntu 17.04, but can't figure out how to make them survive reboot :) the only thing i can think of is a script that runs at boot but thats a bit getho - anyone any ideas?
<computeruser> guest63404 typed "Greats world" in bin
<computeruser> perhaps you mean "hello world" ?
<computeruser> translated to chineese back to american back to binary
<Sparrow__> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<student> auto
<student> kigjhu
<student> jkkikdkfujf
<student> f kcfuwec ch msuhcekczhsdksd
<student> vb,kjihijhgzo
<student> ijuijh
<computeruser> step right up
<computeruser> see if you can survive the +b
<XHFHX> Is this a bug or a feature? If i make a right click in chrome and keep the dialog open the screen will turn off after 5 minutes but it won't display the lock screen - instead it will return to the unlocked screen
<computeruser> maybe he went face down on the input device
<XHFHX> when the dialog is not opend i'll get the lockscreen after 5 minutes
<Sparrow__> XHFHX, I would assume keep dialog open does just that, avoids the lock screen
<computeruser> installed idle per the suggestion. looks legit
<MrSassyPants> apturl-> ImportError: No module named 'PyQt4.QtWebKit'
<computeruser> quicktime 4?
<sasha|> Sparrow__ ubuntu 6.06.1-x86 stuck on waiting for root file system
<computeruser> maybe non-free apple stuff
<sasha|> Sparrow__ iam trying another image for virtualbox
<sasha|> Sparrow__ sorry thats really old version
<Sparrow__> :)
<Sparrow__> I was an OP here back then.. fond memories.. mostly
<MrSassyPants> computeruser, Qt is a graphical library
<MrSassyPants> I think its the basis of kde
<Sparrow__> !find qt4
<ubottu> Found: fcitx-frontend-qt4, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdee-qt4-3, libdee-qt4-dev, libpoppler-qt4-4, libpoppler-qt4-dev, libqt4-dbg, libqt4-dbus, libqt4-declarative (and 128 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt4&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<brotherBox> hi guys, i am switching to systemd-boot. how can i get rid of grub on my machine?
<Bashing-om> brotherBox: Without grub ( GRand Uninified Bootloader ) can not load the operating system . rephrase ?
<Sparrow__> brotherBox, are you using some tutorial?
<brotherBox> Sparrow__: no, i dont
<brotherBox> Bashing-om: i figure that systemd-boot is doing the job that grub is going. i have written a configuration and it boots into my ubuntu just fine
<brotherBox> now i want to get rid of its remnants
<pi_> hi
<n-iCe> hi, I have a problem, I can't surf the internet with the default resolv.conf is this a known bug?
<orb> I'll bet it's not a bug, per se
<graphyte> hi there, i saw a video about using ubuntu server as the base of an ubuntu desktop and installing all stuff one wants by hand. what do you think about that?
<Bashing-om> brotherBox: EFI boot manager ?? what remnamts ? Grub does track old installed kernels . remove the unneeded kernels ??
<akik> graphyte: you can just install the desktop version directly
<graphyte> yeah sure akik
<akik> server/workstation is a line drawn in water in linux
<Sparrow__> I agree wit akik
<graphyte> maybe you did not read what i wrote akik
<graphyte> it is about to start somewhat from scratch
<akik> graphyte: i read it but if your goal is to anyhow use the desktop on the server, why bother with a complex setup?
<c_korn> hello, after updating my server from 12.04 to 14.04 I cannot upload with ftp any longer. the send command gives this error: 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<graphyte> just for fun as linux is fun too not just being always serious ;)
<Sparrow__> You wont gain by trying to start clean if thats what you mean
<graphyte> sure
<graphyte> a lot of apps that i do not want
<graphyte> why uninstall them all even more work
<graphyte> useless discussion
<Sparrow__> There are a lot of apps on the server install you dont want either
<Bashing-om> !minimal | graphyte
<ubottu> graphyte: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sparrow__> Start with minimal
<graphyte> all i wanted to know if server and workstation are somewhat identically as far as in kernel and so
<Sparrow__> Both Debian Based ?
<Bashing-om> graphyte: Correct, the server and desktop editions have the same kernel .
<graphyte> i see you cant answer it
<graphyte> if someone i would like an answer thanks!
<graphyte> not a quest about why doing it
<Sparrow__> This is not the place for discussion either
<graphyte> if you want why answer go for religions ...
<Sparrow__> If you want to troll go somewhere else
<graphyte> question: is ubutntu server identically to ubtuntu server. or is the kernel and optimizations different?
<graphyte> feel free to ignore me Sparrow
<Sparrow__>  is ubutntu server identically to ubtuntu server       wtf
<graphyte> if someone has real knowledge i would appreciate an answer thanks!
<Sparrow__> Consider yourself quoted
<n-iCe> hi, I have a problem, I can't surf the internet with the default resolv.conf is this a known bug?
<graphyte> ? n-iCe
<graphyte> give some info and i help you
<graphyte> did you check your internet connection with ping or traceroute?
<n-iCe> graphyte: I change the resolv.conf ip, and internet works
<graphyte> i see
<graphyte> what was your goal?
<n-iCe> goal?
<n-iCe> use the internet?
<orb> what did you change it from/to?
<n-iCe> something is wrong with the new ubuntu release, I don't even know the ip that is under resolv.conf
<n-iCe> orb: to the google ip, 8.8.8.8
<orb> and what other info was in that file?
<orb> what was it before?
<graphyte> google dns servers are 8.8.8.8
<graphyte> and 8.8.4.4
<orb> i think everyone knows that.
<graphyte> go orb help me
<graphyte> if two people help doesnt make sense
<graphyte> help him in a private window so only one will lead him
<tgm4883> no, help here so it's logged and searchable for the future
<Sparrow__> Dont go private
<graphyte> oh gosh man
<graphyte> can someone just help him?
<Seveas> n-iCe: was it 127.0.0.53? That's the systemd resolver.
<graphyte> i can i am a network engineer but lets only one person help!
<orb> i've asked some questions already - just waiting for an answer.
<orb> wow, you guys.
 * tgm4883 sees nothing wrong with multiple people helping....
<graphyte> it is irritating for the guy that wants help!
<orb> tell me about it.
<graphyte> first always check ip stack!
<graphyte> with ping
<orb> he CAN get to the internet.
<graphyte> he didnt say so
<orb> he did say so.
<tgm4883> graphyte: yea he did
<Seveas> orb: facts don't seem to mean anything to graphyte :)
<Sparrow__> :)
<orb> he's identified that he can fix it by putting in the google dns server.
<graphyte> you are only strong if you can bash on one person
<n-iCe> how can I set resvolf.conf changed permanently
<n-iCe> changes*
<orb> you can make the file immutable but that doesn't answer why it wants to be changed.
<graphyte> next time copy it before a change
<n-iCe> what?
<n-iCe> changing to 8.8.8.8 works, in every reboot it is changed
<n-iCe> how do I save the changes
<graphyte> if you saved it correctly i doesnt go back
<Sparrow__> n-iCe, click network icon, edit, your wifi network and set it on the ipv4 tab
<tgm4883> graphyte: thats.... not true either
<Seveas> n-iCe: edit /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base
<orb> are you using NetworkManager
<graphyte> of course it is true!
<graphyte> only if you have scripts checking file system and restore original confs
<tgm4883> setting network manager to use dhcp for address only and then manually set your dns entries in there is correct
<Seveas> n-iCe: systemd like to spew its resolver all over you, which is quite sucky. By editing the resovconf base file you can make it stop.
<graphyte> i guess he doesnt have suchs things running
<graphyte> but man you are really rocknroll
<graphyte> wonderful techs
<tgm4883> graphyte: that's exactly what happens. resolvconf generates the file, hence why when he reboots it gets reset
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> thanks
<orb> graphyte - you clearly don't have any answers. Why be annoying on top of that?
<orb> I've only been in the channel ten minutes and I can see that.
<tgm4883> orb: let's stay civil now :)
<Seveas> orb: I've been here for 12½ years and I see it too...
<orb> sorry about that.
<graphyte> all you can do is insult
<graphyte> after 12 years of being too long JUST HERE!
<graphyte> try reality again!
<orb> i was out of line.
<Sparrow__> Seveas, remember those days here were crazy thousands of questions a day flying by
<Seveas> Sparrow__: yeah, better than this...
<graphyte> now prove yourself that you are so right and after that ass kissing try to hel this guy seriously!
<ikonia> graphyte: enough
<Sparrow__> I gave up ops when we were forced into Unity
<graphyte> and go help him private nothing wrong about helping soemone in a private window!
<ikonia> graphyte: we ask that you help in public so others can audit
<ikonia> please follow that
<graphyte> feel free to kickban me no need for this channel thanks
<graphyte> ignorant idiots!
<ikonia> graphyte: there is no need if you drop the behaviour
<ikonia> that works too
<Sparrow__> Hi ikonia nice to see you too.   and yes there is a prob taking people into private especially without asking
<tgm4883> ikonia: I'm telling you, this is exactly why I need op powers
<Seveas> tgm4883: neh, only ikonia needs them. He has seemingly infinite patience, which is an absolute requirement
<Seveas> ikonia ftw.
<ikonia> snigger
<tgm4883> Seveas: but I have an itchy trigger finger
<orb> probably shouldn't make it obvious that there are ops watching. :D
<Seveas> tgm4883: then you really shouldn't have ops power.
<orb> no ops ^
<Seveas> (I know that from experience as op here)
<Sparrow__> Ops are always watching
<dax> especially now
 * Seveas slaps dax with a moist and smelly trout
<Sparrow__> Seveas, I didnt officially give up ops, I just moved to Mint
<Seveas> boo hiss
<Sparrow__> argh
<Sparrow__> But Im back
<Seveas> just in time for unity to die \o/
<Sparrow__> sneaking in lurking
<Sparrow__> Unitys death brough me bacl
<Sparrow__> But didn't help my typing
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<n-iCe> hello
<ubuntu-mate> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "zesty" 17.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2540M CPU @ 2.60GHz (3.10GHz) • Memory: Physical: 5.6 GiB Total (4.2 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 25.5 GB / 326.0 GB (300.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller •
<ubuntu-mate>  Uptime: 9m 3s
<jackhum> suppose i have this ubuntu laptop , i want to execute some command on it while writing it on my android phone . how can i do this
<tgm4883> jackhum: ssh
<tgm4883> ubuntu-mate: don't do that
<akik> jackhum: vx connectbot on android is a ssh client. supports pki
<jackhum> tgm4883, okay, how can i connect to it using my wifi
<c_korn> ok, for the record: had to add this line in /etc/vsftpd.conf: seccomp_sandbox=NO
<Seveas> jackhum: install openssh-server on your laptop, connectbot on your client and open connectbot.
<tgm4883> jackhum: you'd need a ssh click for your phone
<jackhum> Seveas, what should i install on my machine again
<Seveas> openssh-server
<jackhum> Seveas, what is the hostname of my pc
<Seveas> just put in the ip
<TheMontyChrist> is there anything I can do to speed up ubuntu on an external usb drive?  I've tried 1: usb flash (128 gb), 2: spinning wheel (thought maybe flash had crappy controller).  I'm finding the latter - which I'm installing now - is unberably slow too.
<Seveas> TheMontyChrist: usb3
<TheMontyChrist> yep
<ikonia> TheMontyChrist: usb will always be slower, and flash devices are also slow as a storage medium, hence why they are cheap
<akik> TheMontyChrist: external ssd?
<TheMontyChrist> well, it was external flash - slow, now I"m installing on external usb 3.0 spinning wheel hdd
<TheMontyChrist> it's slow too
<ikonia> the controllers for external disk are normally cheap chipsets too (hence why it's cheap) and are not great
<ikonia> TheMontyChrist: unsurprising
<TheMontyChrist> I expect it to be slower, but at times it can be unberable
<ikonia> I wonder if your ports are being recognised as usb3
<TheMontyChrist> just curious, but how could you check from the command line
<TheMontyChrist> ..next to looking @ the board
<ikonia> TheMontyChrist: the syslog
<TheMontyChrist> on the back, it says I'm plugged into a 3
<TheMontyChrist> usb4-3 <- does that mean it's usb 3?
<Dirkos> I have a problem that my device is not grabbing any wifi signals anymore after some updates. I checked this topic and all packages are installed at this point and are to the latest version: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214110
<Dirkos> What is the next step todo?
<Dirkos> firmware-b43-installer is already the newest version (1:019-2).
<computeruser> maybe it is installed twice
<computeruser> check if you have an extra wlan0
<computeruser> after that I don't know
<computeruser> what did you update from what version to what
<Dirkos> no i have 1 wlan0
<computeruser> any wlan1?
<Dirkos> nope
<Dirkos> eth0 and wlan0
<computeruser> check your conf
<computeruser> maybe some clues in there
<Dirkos> computeruser: Which one?
<computeruser> there are a few
<TheMontyChrist> Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/6p, 5000M     |__ Port 3: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=uas, 5000M /
<computeruser> I can't put my finger on it
<computeruser> what version of ubuntu did you start with
<TheMontyChrist> I'm thinking w/ lsusb -t -> 5000M means it's three as I see there are 480M's too
<computeruser> and did you update the kernel
<Dirkos> 15.10
<computeruser> are you still on 15.10?
<Dirkos> let me check
<ioria> !wily
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<n00bie> <- dropped ubuntu and went kde neon
<n00bie> and so far im pleased
<n00bie> no bugs yet
<n00bie> fast and responsive
<Dirkos> computeruser: nah i was wrong ofc
<Dirkos> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<computeruser> thats what you started with?
<Dirkos> yes
<computeruser> then you did apt-get update?
<computeruser> I mean then you did apt-get upgrade?
<jackhum> i have some program lying inside some directory which is in a directory. I want to run this program , but i dont want to do cd and dive into that directory to run it. How can i just make run by single command
<Dirkos> computeruser: yes all 100% up to date
<computeruser> noobie dropping ubuntu for kde doesn't exactly make sense
<computeruser> one is a distro one is a desktop environment
<computeruser> so you still have ubuntu
<computeruser> but you dropped unity
<computeruser> I think
<EriC^^> jackhum: /path/to/dir/program or export PATH="/path/to/dir:${PATH}"  you can add the latter to ~/.bashrc so you don't have to run it every single time
<Dirkos> so what i read on the forum was that i needed the custom broadcom driver but it is still failing
<n00bie> computeruser: kde neon is a distro
<n00bie> made by kde
<n00bie> based on ubuntu
<computeruser> oh ok
<computeruser> my bad
<Bashing-om> Dirkos: " eth0 and wlan0 " are inconsistent IDs with systemd (16.04) . As to the fix I have no idea .
<n00bie> the actual team that develops kde makes kde neon, and i guess thats why it seems so well made
<computeruser> Dirkos can you check if you upgraded your kernel
<computeruser> that probably broke your wifi
<n00bie> its simplistic and minimal, but its fast
<computeruser> so you need that wifi driver compiled for your kernel I think
<n00bie> and things just seem to work.. no bugs
<n00bie> no hickups
<n00bie> no lags
<computeruser> what is kde neon based on?
<Dirkos> computeruser: will do later then since will take some time :-) thanks anyways
<n00bie> computeruser: its ubuntu underneath
<jackhum> EriC^^, do i need to add this export path line in bashrc
<EriC^^> jackhum: yeah
<Ddddkdkdk> Hey, I just insatlled ubuntu server. I didn't configure my network in the setup, now my internet isn't working. How do I configure it now?
<Ddddkdkdk> ifconfig -a shows 3 ethernet devices, how do I enable one?
<jackhum> EriC^^, what is this $ sign for
<computeruser> do you have access to the machine directly?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, in /etc/network/interface
<computeruser> or over network
<Ddddkdkdk> I have access to the machine
<jackhum> EriC^^, ${PATH)
<computeruser> you just need to setup your network settings
<Ddddkdkdk> ioria, /etc/network/interface only shows
<DocMAX> ubuntu desktop on another DISPLAY:! ?
<Ddddkdkdk> auto lo, iface lo inet loopback
<Ddddkdkdk> computeruser, yes, I have no idea how to do it in terminal.
<EriC^^> jackhum: ${PATH} means the variable PATH
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, yes, you need to add your eth0 or whatever name comes up from ip a
<Ddddkdkdk> I plugged in my cable, and it's dhcp
<computeruser> I don't either
<computeruser> it varies from distro to distro
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  dhcp on a server  ?
<computeruser> I know on kali but ubuntu I usually don't change anything I just do dhcp by default
<Ddddkdkdk> ioria, I'm at home, just trying to configure something
<n00bie> you guys that have ubuntu issues cause ive had, should look at kde neon
<Ddddkdkdk> it's for LAN use anyway.
<n00bie> i chose the stable lts version
<Ddddkdkdk> there's 3 different ethernet devices, is it wrong to enable all of them?
<computeruser> I think there is a package called network-manager on ubuntu
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  auto eth0 ;  iface eth0  inet dhcp                (on different lines)
<computeruser> maybe ip link but I don't want to give bad advice
<everson> Heya. Upgraded to 16.04.2. When running Chrome, this really lag. I think it only happens when I have Chrome open on multiple Workspaces.
<Ddddkdkdk> computeruser, I can't really install anything :P
<computeruser> I think someone answered you
<Ddddkdkdk> ioria, that goes in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ddddkdkdk> right?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, yep, btw no network-manager on server (without a gui)
<Ddddkdkdk> Ah
<Ddddkdkdk> Thanks
<Ddddkdkdk> should the name be eth0, or whatever comes up in my ifconfig -a?
<Ddddkdkdk> since it's something weird
<Ddddkdkdk> enp11s0f0
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, check first 'ip a'
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, ok, so not eth0 but that
<Ddddkdkdk> Alright, what am I checking in ip a?
<Bashing-om> ioria: Ddddkdkdk systemd ? then 'eth0' should be changed to a different ID ?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, the ethernet intrface name
<ioria> Bashing-om, yes
<Ddddkdkdk> there's 3 of them, should I enable all of them?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, you have 3 nics ?
<Ddddkdkdk> in ip-a, I get: 1: lo, 2: enp11s0f0, 3: enp11s0f1, 4: enp0s29f0u2
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, well, go with the first :þ
<Ddddkdkdk> Alright, I'll try
<Ubuntu_mate> Hi everyone. I used the Startup Disk Creator to create a bootable usb stick so I could install Ubuntu on my laptop. But after doing this process nothing happens when I plug in the drive. When I try to boot from it, the computer acts as if its not even there. Though lsusb shows it's there. Yes I set computer to boot from USB. Any thoughts? Thanks!
<Ddddkdkdk> should it work as soon as I save it, or do I need to reboot?
<computeruser> if you have two RJ45 ports then that would explain  2: enp11s0f0, 3: enp11s0f1
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, reboot
<akik> Ddddkdkdk: funnily enough, that naming is called "predictable"
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk, you can restart networking, but reboot works
<Bashing-om> Ddddkdkdk: Plig in the cable to 1sr NIC - see if you can ping your router . Then get the systemd ID for the working interface .
<Bashing-om> plug*
<Ddddkdkdk> thanks
<Ddddkdkdk> 3 RJ45 ports :P
<DocMAX> how do i start a ubuntu desktop on an existing X session?
<Bashing-om> DocMAX: Depends on the release . upstart/systemd ?
<DocMAX> i created a DISPLAY :1 with vncserver
<DocMAX> now its black and i want a ubuntu desktop (second one)
<root_578> clear
<Sparrow__> Ubuntu_mate, Is efi or fastbot on in the bios
<Sparrow__> boot
<Ubuntu_mate> Sparrow: fastboot is disabled.
<Ddddkdkdk> hm, doesn't work
<Ddddkdkdk> I tried all the RJ45 ports
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  paste your /etc/network/interface   and check /etc/network/interface.d directory
<blackbird1> Hi, How to upgrade boost in xenial ?
<Ddddkdkdk> https://pastebin.com/XDNP5U30
<Ddddkdkdk>  etc/network/interface.d is empty
<blackbird1> The installed version is: 1.58.0.1ubuntu1
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  two lines, not 3
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  iface enp11s0f1 inet dhcp   (on the same line)
<Ddddkdkdk> Ah
<Ddddkdkdk> sorry
<SwedeMike> blackbird1: what do you want to upgrade to?
<Ddddkdkdk> rebooting again :P
<anddam> hello
<anddam> is "W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915" worrisome?
<Bashing-om> Ddddkdkdk: /etc/network/interfaces.d needs an 's' on interface.d :)
<blackbird1> SwedeMike: boost
<anddam> I just updated a headless machine I connect via wifi
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  ^ Bashing-om
<SwedeMike> blackbird1: yes, and the version you said that is already installed is the version that comes with 16.04. So what's the problem?
<everson> *bump* Heya. Upgraded to 16.04.2. When running Chrome, this really lag. I think it only happens when I have Chrome open on multiple Workspaces. Is this normal?
<blackbird1> SwedeMike: I try to upgrade boost to the last version; which is 1.64
<Ddddkdkdk> Bashing-om: Was just a typo :P
<Ddddkdkdk> O
<Ddddkdkdk> "A start job is running for Raise network interfaces"
<Bashing-om> everson: Might be "normal: what DE and how much ram is installed ? Takes the hosses now-a-days to run the flagship editions .
<Ddddkdkdk> I guess it was that it wasn't in one line :P
<Ddddkdkdk> Might work now
<Ddddkdkdk> since I didn't get that before
<SwedeMike> blackbird1: why? what problem are you trying to solve?
<everson> Bashing-om, I'm running a quad core i5 with 16gb ram; on 14.04 LTS it ran perfectly for what that's worth
<Bashing-om> everson: Then, no -- slow chrome is not the norm .
<blackbird1> SwedeMike, I'm trying to install mapnik, it demands boost >= 1.58
<Sparrow__> !find boost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-atomic1.62-dev, libboost-atomic1.62.0, libboost-chrono1.62-dev, libboost-chrono1.62.0, libboost-date-time1.62-dev, libboost-date-time1.62.0, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.62-dev (and 206 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Sparrow__> !find mapnik
<ubottu> Found: libmapnik-dev, libmapnik3.0, mapnik-doc, mapnik-reference, mapnik-utils
<Sparrow__> blackbird1, Trying to install from our repos our outside source
<SwedeMike> blackbird1: mapnik is available in packaged form in xenial already.
<Ddddkdkdk> Now it shows the interface in ifconfig
<Ddddkdkdk> but I still can't ping
<blackbird1> Sparrow__, SwedeMike, I installed mapnik by: sudo apt install libmapnik-dev
<Ddddkdkdk> and I can't see the IP
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  ping 8.8.8.8
<Ddddkdkdk> I get network is unreachable
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  route
<Ddddkdkdk> same thing if I try to ping the router
<blackbird1> Sparrow__, SwedeMike: Version: 3.0.9+ds-2~xenial0 --> Ok for mapnik
<virtualriot> Andriirv used to have a setting where you could set the delay for the auto join
<virtualriot> It doesn't now and that sucks for registered required channel's
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  'route' shows your gateway / router ?
<blackbird1> but libboost-dev it always install the 1.58 version
<virtualriot> So I'm off topic right now
<Ddddkdkdk> ioria, nope, doesn't show anything
<anddam> what's the proper way to setup wpa_supplicant and dhclient at boot? writing my own systemd unit?
<anddam> or does ubuntu provide something already there to hook into, like wpa_supplicant@interface unit of Arch?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  dpkg -l | grep dhcp
<virtualriot> I'm bored
<Ddddkdkdk> isc-dhcp-client and isc-dhcp-common
<Ddddkdkdk> wait
<Ddddkdkdk> I tried route now
<Ddddkdkdk> it shows the gateway
<Ddddkdkdk> and I can ping it
<Ddddkdkdk> oh it works now
<everson> Bashing-om, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1628866
<Ddddkdkdk> o.o
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1628866 in xorg (Ubuntu) "After upgrading to 16.10, Chrome has become unusable because of extremely slow update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<everson> Bashing-om, at least it's been reported :)
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  ping www.google.com
<Ddddkdkdk> yeah, everything works
<Ddddkdkdk> thanks ioria :)
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  good job
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  update && upgarde
<Ddddkdkdk> yeah, already running :)
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgarde
<ioria> *upgrade
<Ddddkdkdk> difference between upgrade and full-upgrade?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  the second is full :þ
<Ddddkdkdk> haha :P
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  not only pkgs, but also kernels
<Ddddkdkdk> Ah
<Ddddkdkdk> 300 MB, not bad.
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  what server is that ? 17.04 ?
<Ddddkdkdk> 16.04
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  ok, good
<Ddddkdkdk> 16.04.02
<Ddddkdkdk> 2+
<Ddddkdkdk> *
<Bashing-om> evert: :) reading .
<cesdo> Hello all
<cesdo> After last update, firefox line writes (for example): search linux.com... Before that, it (searching servers) takes less a second, but now it takes 5-10 seconds!
<cesdo> What kind of problem it is?
<cesdo> Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit
<anddam> this page is absolutely confusing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<anddam> I was able to use wpa_supplicant and dhclient to connect via wifi, what's the proper way to start that at boot in 16.04?
<ioria> anddam, if you use NM, you don't need that page ...
<chris_> hi, all, is this, or is there an Ubuntu tech support channel?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  NM will raise your interface at boot
<Ddddkdkdk> ?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  sorry, not for you
<Ddddkdkdk> oh
<Ddddkdkdk> confused
<ioria> anddam,   NM will raise your interface at boot
<anddam> ioria: what's NM?
<ioria> anddam,  network-manager
<anddam> isn't that a Xorg session agent?
<anddam> this is a headless server, actually a wall-mounted NUC, it has no display manager running
<ioria> anddam,  ah, ok
<anddam> I can write a unit file (well I'd be getting one off the net) but my point is this seems such a common thing to do, configure wifi at boot, that I figure Ubuntu has some hook
<ioria> anddam,  i don't think you need a unit, just a a /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpasupplicant.conf and a /etc/nt/interface configured  ...
<chris_> Anyone, know anything about installing a Konica Minolta Bizhub c3350 Printer in Ubuntu. Getting an error that printer has insecure permissions, so won't print
<anddam> ioria: I have my wpa_supplicant.conf already
<anddam> that's basically just the SSID and the psk
<anddam> you mean a stanza in /etc/networks/interfaces right?
<anddam> good ol' debian way
<ioria> anddam,  sure
<latino31> what is this error im seeing quite often and im not sure if it is causing some freezing issues in 17.04...http://anonypaste.com/a84221
<anddam> will check that, thanks
<ioria> ok
<ioria> anddam,  if can help, i put the wpasupplicant command in the interface file : pre-up wpa_supplicant -iwlx00304f -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B
<Ddddkdkdk> my cpu has 8 threads, can I force a process to use a specific one?
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  yes, you could
<Ddddkdkdk> I want to run game servers on it, 1 per thread should be okay
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  run 'man taskset' , but i'am not good at it
<Ddddkdkdk> thanks
<ioria> Ddddkdkdk,  http://www.glennklockwood.com/hpc-howtos/process-affinity.html
<anddam> ioria: it does help, I'm saving it for tomorrow, gotta go to sleep
<ioria> anddam, good night
<latino31> The name org.PulseAudio1 was not provided by any .service files
<latino31> what is that
<virtualriot> How many supports do I have to do to be a moderator here?
<Sparrow__>  That is not how they are picked
<virtualriot> Oh okay
<latino31> virtualriot, be rude to a few people and you will get bumped up for consideration
<virtualriot> I hardly doubt that
<CodeMouse92__> You are *really* cruising, aren't you?
<latino31> virtualriot, stick around
<latino31> kek
<virtualriot> For sure
<Sparrow__> Nice trolling latino31
<latino31> thanks Sparrow__
<virtualriot> There's a lazy dog on my lap
<latino31> ive seen how some of the helpers act over the last year so its kind of true
<virtualriot> I think I'll keep it
<latino31> but it is better i think now Sparrow__
<Sparrow__> latino31, Please stop complaining about the free help
<latino31> rofl
<latino31> if its true its true
<sweetheart> Praise freenode for letting me take other people's nicks
<latino31> who said i was complaining
<latino31> he asked a question and i answered
<CodeMouse92__> While we're at it, don't be surprised when moderators *return fire*. If you start out with belligerence, you won't get treated nicely.
<latino31> CodeMouse92__, i was responding to a question..
<Sparrow__> learly complaining about the attitude of our OPs.  Please stop.. One Last Time
<oerheks> lets get back to ubuntu support, please, thanks.
<Scarpa18> Hello
<Scarpa18> Can someone answer a question?
<bekks> Depends on your question.
<Sparrow__> Just Ask,
<latino31> oerheks, you can start with this then :)... what is this GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.PulseAudio1 was not provided by any .service files
<Scarpa18> What Ubuntu should I install? 16.04 or 17?
<Scarpa18> I.m new
<latino31> ive tried searching it.
<CodeMouse92__> Scarpa18: It's kinda a question of what you value more - cutting edge features or stability?
<Scarpa18> My plan is to start to learn today to use a VPS in June-July
<MonkeyDust> Scarpa18  16.04 if you want long support, 17.04 if you want the latest an greatest
<CodeMouse92__> Ah, well, if you're looking at running a server, use the LTS (16.04 right now)
<Scarpa18> OK Thanks!
<Sparrow__> Install both.. dual boot
<latino31> well Scarpa18 if you want your screen to freeze once a week like mine use 17.04 if not use 16.04
<Scarpa18> I just wanna learn to use a VPS
<chris_> Hi, there. Anyone know anything about "insecure permission" errors for installing printer drivers?
<Scarpa18> :P
<oerheks> latino31, what are you doing when you read this? gtk programs started from terminal often give these warnings
<CodeMouse92__> Scarpa18: I recommend 16.04, then. More docs oriented towards it, more stable, etc.
<latino31> oh okay oerheks that might be when i was playing with bleachbit rooted..thanks that might be it
<latino31> root
<latino31> oerheks, i thought the error might have something to do with my weekly screen freezes but i guess not :P
<oerheks> latino31, i see, you can ignore those warnings, and you can detach bleachbit from terminal to avoid this
<latino31> well i have gtksu i think its called the gui sudo
<oerheks> indeed, gksu
 * nsuga I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Kamuela Some_Person Lkydiruw Birosso npdzhm ppolo99 cmosguy xenefix netsjanek ramana__ br34l giraffe thatgraemeguy RocketLL chrome0 kloeri amosbird spilotro Norbin huayra TheFullSeeder Torgeir Younder Zren dStruct groklinux explodes omnigoat ssarah SuperLag talonz js9600 ViciousLooRoll yokel ppetraki Kins SupaYoshi mg__ panoskk IonutVan_ raj josephz 
 * nsuga I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: habith hamdjan netscape101 dragly nsathish BlackPanx Acilim_A beggi herekun treaki rogue hggdh edgr Tekster forkup Drone` dimisdas al2o3-cr warpx berglh Ballzak leochill conley UTAN_dev jnagro axisys niq84 Xjs|moonshine scottschecter gvvg huayra kiltzman NonParity ericnoan bindi SpeccyMan typ murphy vegii Tuna-Fish irv jaywink lolmac jon-mac l9 pavlu
 * sltrzrf I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: GodFather_ Texou imbezol selsper SmokinCache ujjain negronjl erabti medz ShaRose Lunar_Lamp barnito nick1234 huayra confluence Spr1ng topi` jonathangee HandheldPenguin` cores kostkon ReimuHakurei Afrix Neotrans Asandari jon-mac blazeme8 spont4e Tuna-Fish holodoc Ekho ColdKeyboard ksk dprime114_ dax mumixam elricsfate fauen ecdhe knightW0rk markot^ olivetree_ trism avantgardist ToeSnacks
<dprime114_> lol
<rogue> Classy.
<ericnoan> klines inbound
 * hkfpov I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: blazeme8 _ADN_ Andreas33 Pricey AdamAntium27 demonspork Edgan Giant81 Ben8472 robgraves saintaquinas[m] watersoul_ ShaRose hsiktas SirCmpwn trench fraggle_ planigan Tuna-Fish br34l iwakuralain jonathaN digitalfiz mpmc chadfi[m] Conder tswett WildSoft Aardwulf Kirakishou antonmpeg Dewin kPa justinabrahms snkcld osx returnthis f1nch_ millerti natten untoreh ubergoose DavesTestingAcco ztane A
 * hkfpov I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stuart02 jonathangee AntiSpamMeta Hirppa mz` JanC gryphon ecksofa[m] banzified- oldboot rideh olivetree_ DataJunkie____ cadeskywalker DDR pv2b Vorap ec pesari rogst_ paalgyula kalen_not-here Ben8472 ycarene jje MrPants zymurgy sergey_ rxc xatr0z MatrixTraveler[m sandeepkr_ Marco andyrock ppf trobotham kamdard link0802[m] memorynoise rapi kirkland invariant1729 jushur mcs_ Guest44570 js9600
 * hkfpov I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mariosk8s xrandr rohanrhu karstensrage publio ejat Herbalist Asandari SmokinCache Neo Miklo distortedvoice wadadli__ deww permalac gyre007 jhill__ Papamatt CrystalMare amos chrisml desti_T2 dinet rubick RyanKnack trench rdanter maxxer ulkes laserbeak4445 Nokaji duoi kazuma_desu AdamAntium27 nugroho BuildTheRobots Bryanstein SCollins devilray2 link0802[m] systemd0wn Ad1Tech armyriad pesari 
 * lstagzqp I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Sargun JackH_ Dragnslcr vexoon aleb slashd afrikha Ad1Tech M ViciousLooRoll Elysion EncryptedCurse ssarah sergey_ danielbw postc ronald robairt ubuntulo12 Nukien Munrek ayan xatr0z Pathur hue wiak davascript wadadli__ sydney_untangle mykdelta daynaskully MatrixTraveler[m Church alxd mww113 hacman chrmhoffmann l0rdkermit mediamonster ltrager DeMiNe0 jadesoturi mcs_ dimisdas ksa Phanes trenc
 * lstagzqp I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: jadesoturi mantono xtr decoder dreamon_ xenefix M-JLuc niee ash_workz vaishali justJanne harrymm FourDollars crane anderson dimi34ka solid_liq spinza xMopxShell UNIcodeX_ seralina e_xistense ilmaisin wgma holdsworth nemesit|znc mediamonster OpenSorce rrichardsr3 WARBIRD199 dwar_ Relicka timbram markus1189 Amoz Piper-Off Kiicki banzified- someone SaltySolomon dharman compuguy lolmac UTAN_de
 * lstagzqp I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: boiko_ Aardwulf Gabemo SwedeMike rkantos blSnoopy TheFullSeeder SmokinCache Zen vaishali messer440 mumixam bitch RiPer jferguson revolve thib concatenate PeERLesS y0sh Jalen yeats matti ghostcube krytarik w9qbj noxs Edgan ThePhoenix47 blueLime smokeyj shuduo jerichowasahoax Squishy yock zhongfu Charlie79 spudz Freman drale2k Bob8989|3 Dark_Arc GerbilSoft davidomanfredo faugusztin Carlos061
 * lstagzqp I WANT TO CUM IN SOMEONES ASS....quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: intelux_ medz ProtocolNetworks JohnAgosta Zren Whiskey- al2o3-cr M-yookoala acrocity n00bie neurot u0m3_ yofel vok` uptime mark76 knightW0rk ecksofa[m] geep zlordon_ vexoon spinza Shibe Karunamon h101010 pesari ZeiP Kiicki afrikha redrabbit sarcastico Herbalist Caplain DeMiNe0 waltman Kirakishou cebor s3gment toster_ xamindar Saturn812 sinduck Very_slow dem0 ric999 AdamAntium27 buco noname
<santy> buenas
<santy> hola
<iwakuralain> what lol
<mpmc> I love you too!
<LjL> we all want something
<iwakuralain> I wounder what the server is like
<ghostcube> free porn? uhhh
<iwakuralain> should I join it?
<rogue> I wouldn't.
<santy> alguien español????
<ericnoan> yes you must
<PlasmaStar> It sucks. Like 3 people there.
<redrabbit> gross
<iwakuralain> why not rogue?
<ericnoan> and report back
<rogue> Dude.
<iwakuralain> okay
<iwakuralain> I will
<iwakuralain> maybe
<iwakuralain> if i can figure out how to
<nicomachus> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ericnoan> don't click on any links or download anything lol
<iwakuralain> do you think it has illegal stuff on it?
<rogue> oh lord.
<PlasmaStar> It didn't when I went on there. But it was labeled "Free Speech Zone", which is some times code word...
<nicomachus> ALL: Please stay on topic. This channel is for Ubuntu support. If you don't have a support question, please chat elsewhere.
<Bob8989|3> ericnoan you sound very stupid
<redrabbit> creeps be creepin
<iwakuralain> im sorry nicomachus im too lazy to register...
<nicomachus> use #ubuntu-discuss then
<nicomachus> or ##chat
<santy> hi Can anybody help me??
<nicomachus> !ask | santy
<ubottu> santy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<santy> I need help with an IRCd-hybrid server
<nicomachus> ok great.
<santy> mp please
<nicomachus> I have no idea what you need help with, you'll have to explain it
<nicomachus> and don't PM me
<redrabbit> santy: stick to main channels so everybody can profit
<redrabbit> that's how it works
<nicomachus> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<santy> I'm from Argentina I'm not good with English, I'm going to try to explain the problem
<nicomachus> There's a Spanish channel at #ubuntu-es
<santy> No one answers !!
<santy> How do i make permanent rooms in ircd-hybrid
<nicomachus> then we'll all try our best here. But please explain the problem.
<santy> ?¿
<nicomachus> that has nothing to do with Ubuntu...
<santy> nop
<latino31> santy...irc.chathispano.com/6667
<santy> It has nothing to do but I need help !!!
<nicomachus> santy: this is only Ubuntu support. You'll have to get help somewhere else.
<latino31> santy go to that irc somone can help you there
<santy> ok
<santy> Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.chathispano.com/6667 port 6667
<latino31> hang on
<jedininjarob> guys how do you use this:     sys.stdin.readline().strip()        )))))    and send it to a file as a string.....it contains a line im trying to capture
<jedininjarob> hey pavlos
<Pyro_Killer> 	Hello, I have a simple question that I need answered, when you use tasksel or install Oracle Java a purple or blue "GUI" thing pops up, is there any way to invoke a similar thing through shell?
<netcrime> Hello. I have setted up my cron job to run python file. When I run the file with same command "/usr/bin/python /home/root/bouquet_updater/enigma/main.py" it works but when I cron job runs it it doesnt. I see in cron logs it does run it. What might be the problem?
<Viking667> Hi all. I've noticed a strange problem recently, I have a full HD screen (1920x1080), connected to a Radeon ATI HD3450 that previously supported full-hd fine. Now when I run xrandr, the max resolution shows as 1440x900
<Pyro_Killer> netcrime: you should send the ouput of the job to a file to check whats going on i.e. : "/usr/bin/python /home/root/bouquet_updater/enigma/main.py > somefile.log"
<Viking667> I don't have an Xorg.conf file in /etc/X11, so what I want to know is what I need to check next.
<netcrime> Pyro_Killer: I have setted up logging in my python script but it doesn't create any log when ran by cron job
<Pyro_Killer> If the job doesn't run the right way, it won't start the log file itself, that modification will log any error from the terminal
<netcrime> oh ok
<netcrime> Pyro_killer: this will output log file in runned file dir ?
<Pyro_Killer> yeah, but you might as well use a full path to a log file
<netcrime> Pyro_killer: will try.
<TheNH813> So, I have the issue with my WiFi, what's a good place to ask about a router problem?
<TheNH813> I usually ask all my problem here, but that's not specifically ubuntu related.
<netcrime> Pyro_Killer: it did output a file but it's empty
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Friver module loaded ? what shows ' lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ' -- amdgpu if running 16.04+ .
<Bashing-om> Driver*
<Viking667> Bashing: I'll check. Hang on please
<Viking667> but Xorg makes extended references to the Radeon driver.
<Viking667> And the radeon kernel module is loaded.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Good to read the log file . Would have been my next suggestion if no driver is loaded .
<Viking667> Which log file would you like me to pastebin?
<Bashing-om> VoidWhisperer: /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells the tale for what X thinks .
<Viking667> yup
<Viking667> What else would you like, just for further reference?
<Bashing-om> Viking667: ^^ sorry VoidWhisperer :(
<Bashing-om> Viking667: I got a small mind . one step at a time . see what is and where to go to :)
<Viking667> I'll tack on a ps-ax too (gnome-desktop here, I can't STAND Unity)
<Bashing-om> Viking667: I can use unity . but do prefer other DEs .
<TheNH813> Personally, I like XFCE the best. d:
<Viking667> Oh, I can USE unity, I just can't STAND it. I put up with it for a whole month before I gave up in disgust back in the days when Unity came out.
<TheNH813> It's a lot better now, but my main issue with it is RAM consumption when I have a ton of programs open. And the fact Mir crashes some software I use.
<TheNH813> So I use XFCE with X.Org only.
<Komputerfreak> hi
<TheNH813> Hello.
<TheNH813> You need help with something?
<Viking667> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24533051
<Komputerfreak> i want to record music with ubuntu studio but i have very bad latency
<Viking667> whoops, tack on a / to that url.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: reading .
<TheNH813> Okay, so you want to get better latency in which program?
<TheNH813> @Komputerfreak
<TheNH813> LMMS? Ardour? Audacity?
<Komputerfreak> ardour
<Bashing-om> Viking667: While reading .. what kind of IRQ issues that you need " acpi_enforce_resources=lax " as a boot parameter ?
<TheNH813> Are you using Jack or Pulseaudio?
<Komputerfreak> jack
<TheNH813> How many cores is your CPU and how much RAM?
<TheNH813> Frequency in GHz might also be helpful.
<Komputerfreak> i5 quadcore, 4 GB RAM
<Viking667> Bashing-om: I'm not entirely sure what I put that in for, but I did have a reason. I have a 2008 machine (Q8400 Core/2 Quad 2.66GHz, 4GB memory)
<TheNH813> @Komputerfreak Okay, that should be enough to get down to at least 15ms from my experience.
<TheNH813> Are you using a realtime lowlatency or standard kernel?
<Komputerfreak> i am using a standard kernel
<enlightenmepls> Hello folks; I seem to be having some bootloader troubles.
<Komputerfreak> i tried to compile a rt kernel but it fails to boot
<TheNH813> If you're not running one, using the linux-image-lowlatency package can help.
<Komputerfreak> ah ok, i missed that
<TheNH813> It's designed to give the hardware more priority to get lower latency, as the name implies.
<TheNH813> So maybe give that a try, and then adjust the jack settings again to she what you can get.
<Komputerfreak> ok i will try it
<TheNH813> In extreme cases, a different DE then Unity could help if it uses less memory, etc, but that shouldn't be too much an issue for a quadcore.
<TheNH813> enlightenmepls: What kind of errors/troubles?
<enlightenmepls> Here's the situation: old computer was dualbooting ubuntu and windows (every time it would start up, I would see the GRUB menu asking me if I was going into ubuntu or windows). I recently got a new computer and brought my SSD over to the new computer (to my knowledge, ubuntu was on the SSD). When I loaded the new computer, the flashing underscore w
<enlightenmepls> ould skip around the screen and go back into the BIOS. I checked the boot order of the BIOS on my old computer to find out that a hard drive has boot priority, so I brought the hard drive over to the new computer. On the new computer, I can now access my Windows boot.. but still no Ubuntu. It seems my bootloader has gotten fucked? Or lost into the
<enlightenmepls> void or something? Can someone help me out with this?
<TheNH813> First of all, is it a UEFI or BIOS bootloader?
<Komputerfreak> what does the image.lowlatency install? not a kernel?
<TheNH813> linux-image-lowlatency installs a lowlatency optimized kernel.
<Viking667> Komputerfreak: yes, I believe that's a kernel
<enlightenmepls> TheNH813 , what's the easiest way to tell?
<Komputerfreak> ah, neat! so no need to compile! thanks very much.
<TheNH813> enlightenmepls: Go into your motherboard configuration, and check under boot options.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Kinda stumped here as X says " 128.911] (II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1920x1080" (hsync out of range) " . Also not sure why the system wants to load FGLRX - as it is no longer supported . Still reading.
<enlightenmepls> I'm pretty sure it's BIOS, because I remember at the partition stage it was asking me to make another partition for EFI, and so I just had toggled the non UEFI usb and installed it that way.
<TheNH813> IF there's a setting that says UEFI/Legacy/UEFI+Legacy, make sure it's set to UEFI and Legacy
<Viking667> I removed FGLRX back when the system was upgraded to 16.04
<TheNH813> enlightenmepls: Or just legacy.
<TheNH813> If that dosen't work, you might just need to reinstall the bootloader.
<enlightenmepls> How would I reinstall the bootloader?
<enlightenmepls> And to what? The SSD? Or the hard drive?
<TheNH813> You'd boot up a live USB, install the boot-repair package, and run the utility.
<yayster> Hello, everyone.
<TheNH813> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<TheNH813> @yayster: Hello there.
<yayster> I've been having a really difficult time getting my .Xresources to load upon boot up.  I ended up creating a ~/.config/upstart/my-upstart-script.conf to get it loaded, but I am thinking that there is a better what to do it.
<yayster> this is what I created:
<yayster> start on desktop-start
<yayster> stop on desktop-end
<yayster> script
<yayster>   xrdb -load ~/.Xresources
<yayster> end script
<yayster> I got muted by the Drone.  * sigh *
<Viking667> Bashing-om: Hm. I added a modeline for 1920x1080 manually (xrandr --newmode .....) and that worked fine.
<yayster> I can manually load the .Xresources and the next xterm I open up is fine.  It is the first one opening up I want to work correctly.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Great . current kernel is " 4.4.0-77-generic " ya should update/upgrade .
<Viking667> Bashing-om: I haven't upgraded to 17.04 yet, I only just upgraded to 16.10 about a month or two ago
<Bashing-om> Viking667: "BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.4.0-57-generic" . For some reason you are booting a xenial (16.04) kernel .
<Viking667> *blink*
<Viking667> 4.8.0-49-generic is what I'm running (uname -r)
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Well, not according to the x log . Hummm .
<Viking667> Hm, I smell a rat.
<Viking667> Oh. That would explain it. The Xorg.0.log dates from bleeping January!!!
<Viking667> *headdesk*
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Ho kay ! also "UUID=a73c3161-ce5e-4c0d-9488-cbbbf58f2d93" raises a eye brow . as to the why ?
<Viking667> the boot UUID
<Viking667> Now I'm trying to figure out where on earth all my Xorg logging's gone. It doesn't even seem to be here.
<Pathur> Im hoping to get some fresh eyes on this problem - How might i navigate this GRUB obstacle? https://i.imgur.com/MPJMys5.jpg  it was with an older Ubuntu installation, 14 I think, had some big problem and file system went into read only mode too, can still view partitions from a live cd/usb , some directories have switched to being plain text files now, some have configuration data in them.. all strange, some boot repair info here
<Pathur> https://pastebin.com/tnMz86QN  sda1 is the problem
<Viking667> does stuff still get pushed into /var/log?
<Bashing-om> Viking667: K .. just checking that the UUID is valid for the current boot partition . Mine: "[     7.907] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-77-generic root=UUID=d9c2a8e6-d014-42a6-846f-7e7892f4aef5 ro " .
<Viking667> lol. /boot isn't on /
<Viking667> the interesting thing I've found out is that no logging has been happening for Xorg since January! Yeesh.
<Viking667> Is there an Xorg equivalent of dmesg?
<Bashing-om> Viking667: If it helps " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23308 May  7 12:03 /var/log/Xorg.0.log ". You should have today's boot .
<Viking667> Bashing-om: It's most certainly not today's boot. the date is 10 January
<Viking667> I might have to reboot, though I'm pretty sure the CMOS clock is also correct.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Just palying the devil's advocate . Number of things on that system not as expected .
<Viking667> yah. It's been running since about 2009 on various versions of Ubuntu
<Viking667> I don't have to reboot, hwclock tells me CMOS clock's within 0.3 seconds of system
<Viking667> I mean, I can put resolutions into /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-custom-video-mode.conf manually but I suspect that's not the right way around this problem.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ configs here are perfectly legit as far as I know . That is the next "path" X looks at .
<Viking667> AH well. I could always upgrade to 17.04 and see how badly my system gets messed up by THAT upgrade.
<Viking667> Bashing-om: yes, but why should I add resolutions when Xorg's clearly supposed to pick them up for itself?
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Well, upgrading will not 'fix' a problem generally . And 17.04 is only supported for 9 months . Then ya got to do the 17.10 thing and finally 18.04 to get back on LTS .
<Viking667> mmm hmm. But I wasn't aiming for LTS anyhow.
<Viking667> I've had times when I've installed LTS because it's been the next one in the sequence, but then it doesn't prompt me to upgrade six months later (though I know how to fix that, at least)
<Bashing-om> Viking667: :) . Well with good backups . all things are possible .
<Viking667> lol. Backups.
<Viking667> So. How do I get Xorg to log?
<minimec> Viking667: It does it automatically. You will find the logs in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Viking667> minimec: you weren't following my conversation... my latest Xorg.0.log shows up with a date of 10 January 2017
<Viking667> And that's from today's bootup.
<Viking667> well, not today.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: anacron installed ' dpkg -l anacron ' Is my 1st guess .
<Viking667> hm? how would anacron be relevant?
<Viking667> (and yes, it is installed)
<Volog> t"est
<Volog> test
<Viking667> fail
<minimec> Viking667: indeed I did not follow the conversation. Yet I am surprised that it doesn't. Did you delete or renamed the file once, just for a try?
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Not relevant to the situation as 'anacron' is installed byt to answer the question read " cat /etc/crontab " .
<Viking667> minimec: haven't tried that (removing Xorg.0.log) but I would have assumed that logs should be being rotated.
<Viking667> Ah well, I'll stash all the Xorg logs into a tarball, then reboot xorg, and see what that does.
<Viking667> Back soon, folks.
<minimec> Viking667: I agree, but sometimes...
<guest123> I am wondering what the kernel version of execv()  function are i.e the loader program process /pid  that linux uses with its process scheduler
<guest123> when creating the task_struct and loading /running the new program/process
<guest123> The scheduler from my understanding uses the timer interrupts to switch to different task_struct and resume execution of the process but for new process i would imagine there has to be a loader program that initially loads the program into memory ,and creates the task_struct for the scheduler to switch to
<guest123> ...But maybe its all part of the scheduler code i.e the loader not sure... i do know the user land loader can be execv(..) , fork , ...etc calls
<guest123> But kind of want to know each step at the kernel level
<guest123> once you have it as a task_struct then you easilly can switch to the task by loading the registers values  and doing a jump to the last place of execution held by eip address in task_struct
<cyrano> I installed docky on Ubuntu MATE 16.04.2, I tried out the gmail docklet and now it crashes whenever I try to open docky. Is there any way I can fix this?
<minimec> cyrano: I guess you wil have a folder 'docky' in '/home/<youruser>/.local/share/'. rename or delete that folder.
<minimec> cyrano: next time you start docky, it will start with its default settings again.
<Viking667> Well, I finally found where my Xorg logs are now (~/.local/share/xorg/). Paste.ubuntu.com/24533471/
<minimec> Viking667: Wow... why would these logs be in .local/share ???
<Viking667> It seems that if XDG_DATA_HOME isn't defined, it defaults to ${HOME} (or at least the current directory it's being run from)
<Viking667> Hey, at least I HAVE logs!
<minimec> Viking667: ;)
<Viking667> Bashing-om: so, there's a far more recent Xorg for ya to digest (not all that different from the January one, to be frank)
<korrigan_du> Hello there, anyone ?
<tgm4883> !ask | korrigan_du
<ubottu> korrigan_du: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<x_> ay whats good boiz
<x_> yo whats up
<bazhang> !ubuntu | x_
<ubottu> x_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Viking667> *blink*
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Looks much more sane . I see no issue . All now look good to you ?
<Viking667> That's two disconnects in three minutes...
<Viking667> Bashing-om: it's still not doing the 1920x1080, heck, I don't even have 1680x1050 for resolution...
<Viking667> The largest resolution I have listed is 1440x900
<Bashing-om> Viking667: Humm .. log file says it is available "  291.490] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  148.50  1920 2008 2052 2200  1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz eP) " .
<Viking667> yep. That's my point.
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, ...have you tried to change resolution with "xrandr" ?
<Viking667> Additionally, my mousebutton setting program doesn't "stick" yet a manually run xmodmap runs fine.
<Viking667> YankDownUnder: When I manually add resolutions I can switch to them fine.
<Viking667> If the mode's not listed, it won't change to it, end of.
<YankDownUnder> Viking667, Manually adding the resolutions will end up being a bit monotonous...
<Viking667> I agree. However, one way around that is to add them to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-custom-video.conf
<Viking667> I did that to wedge in a 1360x768 resolution
<tgm4883> Viking667: seems like the easiest solution would be to add your desired resolutions manually no?
<sidetracking> how do i fix ubuntu?
<Viking667> However, I get the impression that Xorg's supposed to be adding those resolutions, not simply omitting them even when they're obviously detected.
<tgm4883> sidetracking: how is ubuntu broken?
<Viking667> sidetracking: that's a remarkably undefined question.
<sidetracking> my bad
<sidetracking> where is the ubuntu support channel
<tgm4883> sidetracking: you're in it...
<sidetracking> ok
<sidetracking> how do i fix ubuntu
<Viking667> So. (1) what's wrong, (2) what're you expecting instead?
<tgm4883> !details | sidetracking
<ubottu> sidetracking: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ikonia> sidetracking: ask a real question
<sidetracking> sorry
<sidetracking> my son installed ubuntu for me
<Viking667> Okay. What's not working?
<PipeItToDevNull> Please know this is not facebook messenger, enter is not punctuation and we like everything in one message
<Viking667> or more to the point, what're you expecting, and what is it doing instead? You can type up to 510 characters on a line here.
<Sparrow__> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Viking667> sidetracking: are you there, sir/madam?
<Sparrow__> Tell him to put his kid on and we will walk him through any fixes :)
<Viking667> he/she can probably read fine.
<mchamplain> I have an old motherboard/cpu/etc. but don’t have a hard drive. I have a live usb Ubuntu 16.04 flash drive that I can boot (with persistent storage), but I would like to have the “try ubuntu” option load automatically without having to hit enter.  is that possible?
<YankDownUnder> mchamplain, Have you considered looking at editing grub2 so that it automagically defaults to that option...?
<minimec> mchamplain: If you have a 2nd USB drive you could even install a 'real' ubuntu installation on that 2nd drive and use it as harddrive. Only thing I would do then is to mount the /tmp directory in RAM and maybe avoid a swap partition.
<Bashing-om> Viking667: There is the boot parameter " edid=off " defeating the scan ? , what results when the boot parameter is removed ?
<testerbeta> hi
<testerbeta> what software should i use
<testerbeta> for export to   idml    or other "indesign" formats
<testerbeta> at  ubuntu=
<ikonia> testerbeta: in reference to what ?
<testerbeta> what software could i use for export to this format? ikonia
<testerbeta> such as inkscape for read eps
<ikonia> export from what though ?
<ikonia> you have to have something to export from
<testerbeta> from a sla source (scribus)
<ikonia> oh, no idea, I'd look at what formats inkscape supports first
<ikonia> then try to find one of those formats that is open, thats your best bet
<YankDownUnder> "Scribus" should be more than able to export to .eps or even .pdf => or .svg ...
<testerbeta> yankdownunder  and with this scheme (sla > eps,   what should i do
<testerbeta> for get the idml (i need make a small indexfile
<testerbeta> at idml
<YankDownUnder> testerbeta, I'm not quite sure what you're asking - but Scribus is able to export to .EPS, .SVG, other image formats...
<testerbeta> yankdownunder    i need make an indexfile (import some ai files,  that i can read at inkscape )
<testerbeta> make an index (page 1 its the index), with local links (to pages of the file)
<testerbeta> and after  export it to   idml
<YankDownUnder> testerbeta, This question  might be more apt for #scribus => ask the experts :)
#ubuntu 2018-04-30
<JPSman> Just updated to 18.04 yesturday, and when I first start up (and even now using Xchat) I get a CPU hog from resolved and dnsmasq using %80 of my CPU and %100 of my "network"
<JPSman> yeah its systemd-resolved and dnsmasq
<JPSman> I kill -9 it, and then I can't resolv websites
<JPSman> what can I do to stop this?
<JPSman> testing..... is this thing on?
<Kamilion> JPSman: yes. it's on.
<pavlos> JPSman: maybe ... see answer voted with 8 in https://askubuntu.com/questions/909591/systemd-resolve-high-cpu-usage-after-update-to-17-04/968309#968309
<mattfly> was anyone here able to hibernate on ubuntu 18.04 lts?
<Moshe> How do I connect Clementine to Google Play Music? I don't see Google Play Music as an available Internet Provider in Clementine.
<quidnunc> How do I create new login options. I don't see .desktop files in /etc anymore
<quidnunc> ?
<atlas_0x01> a
<quidnunc> Another question. Am I stupid or is meld bugged when doing directory compare
<guiverc> quidnunc, i know nothing about login options; but what are you after?   (I'm wondering if its related to the DM, so going back to lightdm maybe will help?)
<quidnunc> guiverc: I want to use xmonad
<quidnunc> window manager
<guiverc> i can't help with xmonad sorry
<quidnunc> guiverc: Thanks, but it's not an xmonad specific question.
<quidnunc> Where is the setting/file that stores the option to select between Gnome and Gnome on Wayland in GDM?
<guiverc> i don't know - i assume related to gdm/lightdm or greeter  (maybe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GDM or https://help.gnome.org/admin/gdm/stable/configuration.html.en but I don't know
<quidnunc> guiverc: no worries
<Toadisattva> so I pulled a bit of a stupid. I set the permissions on the root / to only able to be viewed and access by owner and now I've locked myself out of the OS entirely it just won't boot, so my question is what do I need to do to change that permission via grub?
<guiverc> Toadisattva, won't boot? or you can't login?  (to gui? and/or terminal?)
<Toadisattva> it just loads up the splash screen and never goes any futher
<Toadisattva> I think I can can get to grub
<guiverc> I'd try switching to term (forgetting the gui), ie. ctrl+alt+f4 (or whatever you favorite number is)
<Toadisattva> my question is what command I need to put in terminal to change taht permission? sudo su then what chmod 777 /
<Toadisattva> ?
<guiverc> if using term fails, then reboot & when at grub selecting <E> for edit, and add a " 1" (also remove quiet, splash so you can see any issues) so it boots to rescue/maintenance mode... and see if you can login there
<Toadisattva> mm okay
<devhen> is it possible to encrypt the root filesystem with the ubuntu 18.04 server installer?
<devhen> i dont see the option anywhere
<guiverc> I wouldn't put 777 - dangerous.   First if it were my system I'd look at what you did (ie. looking in `history` so you reverse only what you did).. but that's maybe just me
<tomreyn> devhen: not with the 'live' one, no, use the classic server installer instead.
<Toadisattva> okay I'll see if I can get in via grub first
<devhen> tomreyn: thanks! where do i get that? i dont see it. https://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/18.04/
<devhen> nevermind i think i found it here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<guiverc> Toadisattva, if you used your own login, ~/.bash_history will contain your commands  (~ being shorthand for your /home/$USER/ directory)  fyi: 755 is the default for much of my / contents..
<tomreyn> devhen: right, HEADER.html pointed there
<devhen> thanks
<DirtyCajun> PSA: For anyone who hasnt done the 18.04 upgrade that is going to and uses nginx+php: If you are using 7.0 sockets you will need to change them to 7.2 sockets. (20 minutes of confusion on my end till i figured it out)\
<Toadisattva> I was trying to prevent a desktop user from being able to see the root filesystem so though the gui I changed the permissions to only allow the owner (root) to be able to view access and modify then upon rebooting it just never passes the splash screen
<compdoc> do you remeber the correct permissions?
<Toadisattva> I believe initially it was set to anyone can view only owner and group can access and only owner can modify
<Exterminador> stupid question: my laptop only works (as in only display graphics on under Advanced options..., Ubuntu...(recovery mode), resume boot). but as expected I don't have video acceleration. is it possible to enable it?
<Toadisattva> perhaps I can get into terminal through grub get root, then start x?
<Toadisattva> then just fix it via the gui?
<JPSman> systemd-resolved and dnsmasq is using %50 of my CPU, what gives?
<guiverc> Toadisattva, 755 (7=read,write&execute, 5=read & execute) - but unless you understand permissions its best to stick to only changing files (directory permissions are needed to read at least so you can navigate around)
<guiverc> did you add the '1' and boot - it should go to terminal & ask you to enter password?
<Toadisattva> yeah that's all I need is to get in an give myself read permission again
<guiverc> it'll get you into your system, but I'd not start GUI from there, just use commands, are you familiar with bash (shell)?
<JPSman> Can anyone see the words that I am typing?
<Toadisattva> I'm fairly familiar with it no pro but I can navigate around successfully
<Toadisattva> would chown username:group / be sufficient to unlock the read access?
<guiverc> your alternative is to boot a install-media-LIVE and mount your hdd, then you can use a gui, but not your username) - its an option if you prefer gui
<Toadisattva> like that would change ownership to my user so I can just log in normaly from there and switch ti back to root once I'm in?
<Toadisattva> oh that's a good idea
<guiverc> if you use the 'live', don't refer to usernames, as you'll be running by whatever userid the live users (and its $UID which may not be the same as your own)
<uhmax> Hiya!
<guiverc> s/live users/live uses/
<JPSman> Hi uhmax!
<Toadisattva> yeah the chown thing was mean for logging in through grub
<Toadisattva> assuming that will work
<Toadisattva> I think you guys have pointed me the right direction, I'll come back and bother you more if I can't get it hehe
<pepermuntjes> so i tried ubuntu 18.04
<pepermuntjes> whats up with these retarded sounds? And the idiotic color scheme that ruins gnome? And the software center that offers snap and regular packages mixed with each other.
<tgm4883> You know, I had a hunch you weren't going to have a support question
<pepermuntjes> why did ubuntu added some weird side dock to ubuntu, that constantly changes colour? You can't say  you havent noticed that.
<FastZ> side dock?
<tgm4883> pepermuntjes: do you have a support question? Because subjective issues like these aren't really on topic for this channel
<pepermuntjes> how to disable the ugly orange and all other ugly nasty ubuntu branding from gnome?
<FastZ> install a different distro?
<tgm4883> pepermuntjes: did you search settings for "Themes"? Or try changing your background?
<pepermuntjes> i installed gnome tweak tools
<tgm4883> FastZ: that's not really helpful
<pepermuntjes> and tried removing the side dock
<FastZ> i was being snide. i'll crawl back in my hole
<pepermuntjes> i followed your suggestion
<pepermuntjes> switched to fedora and have a vanilla gnome experience
<roothorick> On one of my shiny new 18.04 systems, the password prompt for sudo takes an oddly long time to pop up. How do I TS this?
<pepermuntjes> tell me one thing i can't do with fedora but could have done with ubuntu
<tgm4883> pepermuntjes: nothing
<Toadisattva> have an ungly sidebar?
<Toadisattva> :P
<Toadisattva> ugly*
<tgm4883> Toadisattva: false. You can have an ugly sidebar on Fedora too
<Toadisattva> touche!
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, what does journalctl say?
<tgm4883> All of this is wildly off topic though
<roothorick> pepermuntjes: nothing out of the ordinary, just the usual "session opened" / "session closed" messages
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, if you create a new user, does it also gives the same behaviour?
<pepermuntjes> add the new user to the wheel group to have sudo work (usermod -aG wheel username)
<roothorick> ...sometimes it does it, sometimes it doesn't. great.
<pepermuntjes> any special in /var/log/audit/audit?
<pepermuntjes> any special in /var/log/audit/audit.log
<roothorick> . /var/log/audit/ doesn't exist...
<pepermuntjes> systemctl status auditd
<pepermuntjes> apt-get install auditd audispd-plugins
<pepermuntjes> maybe its in /var/log/audit
<tgm4883>  /var/log/auth.log maybe?
<pepermuntjes> yeah
<odroid_> hi?
<pepermuntjes> hi odroid_
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, did u find somethign?
<roothorick> pepermuntjes: nope, sadly. I may have to live with it if it's intermittent
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, did you play around with ldap maybe?
<roothorick> no, fresh install, nothing fancy
<roothorick> Ubuntu Server, fwiw
<arun__> Hello
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, what does cat /etc/nsswitch.conf | grep -e ^passwd -e ^group -e ^shadow
<pepermuntjes> say?
<arun__> Is there any way to set ethernet device name as interface name only(In my case enp0s26u1u4) in Bionic? I can do it in lubuntu and unity but when I try to do it in Ubuntu the apply button gets disabled
<roothorick> passwd: compat systemd group: compat systemd shadow: compat
<JMichaelX> getting all kinds of errors trying to install nvidia drivers
<JMichaelX> https://pastebin.com/BtU8RQDg
<JMichaelX> any suggestions?
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, you could try replacing those 3 instances of the word compat with the word files
<pepermuntjes> backup the nsswitch.conf file before doing any editing
<pepermuntjes> ah
<pepermuntjes> another possible sollution:
<pepermuntjes> cat /etc/hosts
<pepermuntjes> add to that file
<arun__> 😥
<pepermuntjes> the output of the command hostname
<pepermuntjes> so if the output of the command hostname is server1337
<leftist> which desktop environment is best for a tablet mode for a laptop 2 in 1?
<leftist> i like mate personally but it doenst perform
<pepermuntjes> add the line "127.0.0.1 server1337" to /etc/hosts
<pepermuntjes> (found here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/322514/terminal-command-with-sudo-takes-a-long-time)
<pepermuntjes> roothorick, problem solved? :D
<pepermuntjes> leftist, gnome has large buttons
<AlexPortable> how can i integrate firefox better into the theme of 18.04 ?
<leftist> pepermuntjes i'll install it just for evaluation.
<leftist> thanks
<leftist> heck i liked the old interfaces like 5.x style with applications places and system options in panel :DD
<leftist> what was it called wharty?
<leftist> something like that
<pepermuntjes> AlexPortable, you mean the 3 bars of dark/black gray?
<pepermuntjes> in each firefox window?
<AlexPortable> i mean the huge bar above my tabs
<pepermuntjes> and the out of place orange highlights?
<pepermuntjes> firefox versions 60 and above will have an option to disable the title bar
<pepermuntjes> I'm currently playing with the feature on another distor
<pepermuntjes> but it isnt perfect yet
<pepermuntjes> with the title bar hided its harder to drag the window around
<AlexPortable> that's fine
<pepermuntjes> lemme show how it looks in fedora
<pepermuntjes> https://i.imgur.com/w2Z9psO.jpg
<pepermuntjes> how it looks
<AlexPortable> not too bad
<AlexPortable> is there a way I can allow an user to perform updates, while not giving him full sudo rights?
<Rockwood> is would be possible to install two php in ubuntu 18.04 (like 7.1 and 7.2) ?
<AlexPortable> pepermuntjes: where is that setting?
<pepermuntjes> on fedora it's in the customize menu
<pepermuntjes> but it hasnt hit ubuntu yet
<pepermuntjes> maybe if you install the firefox nightly's
<Rockwood> help me please
<AlexPortable> ah yes thanks
<Rockwood> pepermuntjes, can you please ?
<pepermuntjes> Rockwood, what version do you currently have installed?
<Rockwood> 7.2
<Rockwood> php
<Rockwood> pepermuntjes, https://kopy.io/MNLsI
<pepermuntjes> and you want the older versions also?
<Rockwood> yes
<Rockwood> is it possible ?
<leftyfb> Rockwood: I would run your older version of php against your site in an LXD container on your machine
<pepermuntjes> according to tedadmin its possible
<Rockwood> leftyfb, my is coded in old version so i want
<leftyfb> Rockwood: right, run the code in a container against the old version of php
<leftyfb> Rockwood: or the proper solution, update your code
<pepermuntjes> https://tecadmin.net/install-multiple-php-version-apache-ubuntu/
<leftyfb> Rockwood: those are your 2 best options
<leftyfb> ^^^ that is not the best option
<pepermuntjes> my gut feeling agrees with you leftyfb , but why isn't a good option?
<Rockwood> so i need VM here ?
<leftyfb> pepermuntjes: to be honest, the biggest reason, sticking the old code in a container isolates it from the rest of the system and makes it slightly more difficult to deal with. Encouraging the developer to get off their duff and keep their code updated and less likely to be exploited.
<leftyfb> Rockwood: LXD container
<evulish> hm. i upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 and now my nginx reverse proxies have permission denied errors. i saw the config changed usernames for nginx but i don't know how that makes a difference
<leftyfb> evulish: do the permission denied errors tell you what file/directory has the issue?
<leftyfb> evulish: start there, see what permissions that file/directory has and compare it to whatever acl's the new nginx runs as
<evulish> ohh.. yeah.. /var/lib/nginx/proxy/1/00/0000000001
<atlas_0x01> hey
<evulish> so check ownership on that
<leftyfb> yes
<evulish> derp. thanks!
<leftyfb> well, back up a bit properly
<atlas_0x01> Anyone good with r2?
<leftyfb> evulish: more likely /var/lib/nginx/proxy and/or /var/lib/nginx
<leftyfb> atlas_0x01: that is not your question
<atlas_0x01> Tru
<atlas_0x01> e
<pepermuntjes> nginx configtest
<pepermuntjes> and start nginx using the systemctl command?
<atlas_0x01> It just seemed like a dick move to say "hey I need help wih a CTF plzzz"
<leftyfb> atlas_0x01: watch the language please. Also, you are correct. This is not the place to get help wih a CTF. Kinda defeats the purpose if you're looking to someone else to help you with it.
<Rockwood> leftyfb, is the right way to configure LXD container ? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-and-use-lxd-on-ubuntu-16-04
<leftyfb> Rockwood: sure
<Rockwood> thanks
<atlas_0x01> @leftyfb Sure thing. Any suggestions on where I could go to ask? I'm pretty stuck
<leftyfb> atlas_0x01: no. From what I understand, you're supposed to figure that out on your own. Or you shouldn't be competing
<pepermuntjes> atlas_0x01, what do you wanne know?
<leftyfb> pepermuntjes: The subject is off topic. Take it elsewhere.
<leftyfb> Rockwood: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxd.html
<atlas_0x01> Elsewhere where
<leftyfb> atlas_0x01: doesn't matter. Not here
<leftyfb> atlas_0x01: good luck
<Rockwood> leftyfb, sudo apt install lxd  after this i dont need to restarted
<atlas_0x01> https://hack.chat/?CTF if anyone can help
<leftyfb> Rockwood: no. But please read the instructions
<pepermuntjes> lemme check
<atlas_0x01> bye
<leftyfb> atlas_0x01: please don't
<Rockwood> bcz they are writing there abt 16.04
<Rockwood> that why i asked
<nacc> Rockwood: there is also #lxcontainers, fyi
<pepermuntjes> what is ctf and r2?
<leftyfb> Capture The Flag
<leftyfb> pepermuntjes: pentesting games/tournament
<pepermuntjes> ah
<pepermuntjes> my main concert is having a good looking firefox
<pepermuntjes> *concern
<pepermuntjes> wish i could hack
<leftyfb> pepermuntjes: please don't
<pepermuntjes> please don't what?
<Rockwood> leftyfb, https://kopy.io/8Jyvg
<Rockwood> error occurs
<leftyfb> Rockwood: while my suggestion is still valid, if you don't understand any of this but do understand the php code you wrote, don't you think it would be less effort on your part to just make your code compatible with more modern and secure versions of php?
<pepermuntjes> its not his code
<leftyfb> "<Rockwood> leftyfb, my is coded in old version so i want"
<pepermuntjes> Rockwood, is it your own written code?
<baba_> what is the current release, please?
<pepermuntjes> baba_, 18.04
<baba_> thank you......is it pretty good? is there a consensus?
<leftyfb> baba_: try it out and decide for yourself. http://ubuntu.com
<baba_> thank you...
<evulish> it's running smoothly for me :)
<baba_> i see.....thanks
<evulish> the shell looks the same as it has for the last two decades or so whenever they added color terms :)
<gogeta> evulish: ?
<baba_> ummm.....all right.....
<gogeta> baba_: well that is the best advice
<baba_> i imagine you are referring to the idea of trying it directly....
<gogeta> baba_: indeed personaly i hate gnome 3 but others sware by it
<gogeta> baba_: i hated unity to and millions used it daily for a decade
<gogeta> baba_: its all personal prefrence
<baba_> I understand.....there are strong debates on that element....thanks for the input.
<gogeta> baba_: i like kde plasma myself
<gogeta> baba_: you literly can change everything
<gogeta> baba_: my system looks like something from ghost in the shell lol
<baba_> I will keep that in mind....I will have to look into the subject of DEs....I am afraid I have little knowledge of it.
<gogeta> baba_: well having a de you like can make you brake your experance
<Toadisattva> so many desktops
<gogeta> indeed
<Rockwood> pepermuntjes still you there ?
<baba_> I'll have to try it out...once I figure out how to transfer everything over to a new installation....how I wish I had logged all my changes!
<gogeta> https://i.imgur.com/vBUZGaS.png
<gogeta> baba_: if you mean /home
<baba_> i mean more than that........and thanks for the screencap, btw...
<gogeta> bobe: if you made a /home partation you can cary that over from any install
<baba_> i understand, but that was not in a separate partition....the install had zero organization.....
<gogeta> baba_: yea that was me playing with the theming whent for a mix of classic and modenr looks
<gogeta> baba_: but you could make behave like gnome 3  or even unity
<gogeta> baba_: even windows 10
<gogeta> baba_: even osx
<pepermuntjes> baba_, i don't like it
<gogeta> pepermuntjes: what plasma
<pepermuntjes> ubuntu 18.04
<baba_> that is interesting, thanks....
<gogeta> pepermuntjes: ahh
<gogeta> pepermuntjes: so didnt like gnome 3
<pepermuntjes> gogeta, i think gnome3 is the touch friendliest Desktop interface?
<gogeta> pepermuntjes: gnome 3 is 18.04 and 17.10
<gogeta> pepermuntjes: meh you can set plasma for touch
<baba_> my computer has a touch screen, and I never touch it
<gogeta> baba_: pretty mutch lol
<Kon-> The default Kubuntu theme is beautiful
<gogeta> baba_: but you can set up screen corner actions a full screen launcher etc
<gogeta> to be touch frendly
<gogeta> Kon-:  meh https://i.imgur.com/vBUZGaS.png
<Kon-> Yes, I saw your screenshot :)
<Kon-> Black on blue is a little hard to read for me
<gogeta> Kon-: its not black
<Kon-> But the good thing about Plasma is that you can do almost anything
<gogeta> Kon-: its neon blue and green
<pepermuntjes> doesnt look to bad
<pepermuntjes> low resolution?
<gogeta> pepermuntjes: older laptop
<Kon-> baba_: If you liked Unity, KDE can easily be made to work the same way. And the Ubuntu team has put a lot of energy into trying to replicate the Unity theme in GNOME
<pepermuntjes> gogeta, nice, have an older laptop myself, accu is empy within 30 minutes, ordered a replacement today, wish me luck :D
<gogeta> Kon-: but you can use any sort of coloring you loke
<gogeta> like
<baba_> thanks, Kon, gogeta..I will keep all of this in mind
<SITM> I have added nopti to grub but I still see it enabled via:  dmesg -wH | grep 'Kernel/User page tables isolation'
<SITM> is nopti no longer an option for Ubuntu 18.04?
<physkets> Hi!
<physkets> I attempted install of 18.04 alongside a Windows 10 installation,
<gogeta> physkets: WONDERFULL!!!
<physkets> but after the first reboot,
<physkets> GRUB no longer has precedence
<physkets> the windows boot loader takes over
<gogeta> physkets: you must construct additional pylons
<physkets> the only way to get to Ubuntu is to press F11 and
<physkets> choose Ubutu after a few selections
<physkets> gogeta: What do I need to do?
<physkets> Also, Windows has become very slow to boot after I installed Ubuntu
<physkets> Why might that be?
<SITM> Does 18.04 not use Grub commandline parameters or has nopti been disabled completely in the kernel?
<SITM> is this a ubuntu question or 4.15 kernel question?
<gogeta> physkets: same steps just set linux as defult
<gogeta> physkets: https://www.itsupportguides.com/knowledge-base/ubuntu/set-windows-10-default-ubuntu-grub-boot-loader/
<a0sc0tt> I've had the opposite problem in the past. Grub becomes the default boot loader when I install ubuntu on another drive. It installs it on the Window efi boot partition. Anyone know how to keep the ubuntu installation from doing this?
<gogeta> a0sc0tt: no it has to be there or you cant dual boot
<gogeta> a0sc0tt: but you can set yhe defult os to load
<a0sc0tt> The arrangement I wanted was just to use the system bios to choose the disk I want to boot from.
<a0sc0tt> Once group is in the windows boot partition I cannot get it out.
<gogeta> a0sc0tt: unfortanly you need a bot loader
<gogeta> boot
<baba_> we have too many bot loaders as it is :-)
<gogeta> a0sc0tt: after you remove linux you can remove it
<a0sc0tt> How?
<gogeta> a0sc0tt: then restore the windows boot loader
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> he left before i could tell him how to remove grub lol
<Tegu> apparently, it's possible to add a Linux entry to the Windows bootloader, if that was what they wanted  https://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/
<axisys> upgraded to 18.04.. but apt shows broken due to textlive packages cannot be upgrade
<axisys> upgraded*
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/0P62J67.txt
<axisys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-base/+bug/1716830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716830 in texlive-base (Ubuntu) "package texlive-latex-base-doc 2015.20160320-1ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/doc/texlive-doc/latex/url/miscdoc.sty', which is also in package texlive-latex-recommended-doc 2013.20140215-1ubuntu0.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SITM> Ok, there is a bug with Ubuntu 18.04 -- updating GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/ and running update-grub2 does not properly update /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SITM> You gotta be shitting me
<axisys> http://dpaste.com/1PTQX87.txt
<hiiggy> Want to get something clarified. When specifying multiple DNS servers, how is the system using that information? That is, when DNS needs to be queried, does it query the first specified server only (then the next if the previous fails), or does it query all listed servers simultaneously?
<shadow98> Hey guys I have a tl-wn722n by t-link that is supposed to be the bomb dot com for linux.  Anyway it will not work on any live cd i have tried it will work fine when i boot into windows.
<pavlos> hiiggy: the first option you mentioned
<hiiggy> Cheers
<pavlos> shadow98: this may help, https://askubuntu.com/questions/912498/tl-wn722n-is-not-recognized
<physkets> gogeta: OKay, I solved the first issue by going to the BIOS/UEFI settings and changing boot order there
<physkets> so now, grub loads, and I can choose between Ubuntu and Windows
<physkets> But the second problem still remains
<physkets> Windows is now very slow to boot
<physkets> Any idea what might be causing that? - I tries turing off Fast Start/Boot in Windows, but that also doesn't help
<Tegu> I wonder if it's due to lack of fast startup.. did you disable it before installing linux?
<pavlos> SITM: run sudo update-grub after changing /e/d/grub
<shadow98> pavlos: thanks i will review
<physkets> Tegu: It was enabled, and it was slow then. I disabled it, but not difference in boot time
<physkets> s/not/no
<Tegu> but I've never messed with the fast boot settings or dualbooted on a modern (uefi and a new windows) system so I don't really know :/ I guess I should try that at some point
<physkets> ah
<physkets> the nice thing about UEFI systems is that the firmware is now aware of installed OSes
<physkets> so boot managers can (and should) become irrelevant
<SITM> pavlos -- I did tha
<SITM> it's a confirmed bug in Ubuntu
<SITM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1569567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569567 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Running update-grub does not update /boot/grub/grub.cfg with GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT from /etc/default/grub" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> Any Ubuntu apps that can edit PDFs? For example, in this case, I'm just wanting to rotate individual pages of a PDF, so they're all in the same orientation. I'm using "Document Viewer" currently. If I attempt to rotate one page, it rotates everything.
<fareast> working on my hidpi scaling on kde my desktop icons are now missing anyone else know how to remedy this?
<fareast> I adjusted font size dpi ownersto a higher amount I am getting that is the cause of this
<gho87> Hello?
<Woodpecker> Hey all I am trying to get sound for a game I am running, and google is not coming through. Initially to get it running, I had to install 3 i386 libraries; libx11-6:i386  libglu1-mesa:i386 and libsm6:i386 -- It now runs, but without sound. I figure there must be an audio library under i386 that I am missing. Any ideas?
<teamcoltra> Hey Ubuntu people! :) I installed one of my old hard drives into my computer and before wiping it I would like to just see what's on it. I know I can run mount -t ext2 /dev/sdc /mountpoint buuut I don't know what file system it is. Probably NTFS maybe fat32. What happens if I mount it as the wrong type? Or is there a quick way of seeing
<corvette>  /server irc.all4y.net
<ducasse> teamcoltra: just try mounting it without specifying fs type, and it should attempt to detect
<danialbehzadi> Hi. Where should I report an upstream bug in gnome gtk-3 buttons?
<mrwkwk00> hy
<mrwkwk00> hy
<mrwkwk00> sepi
<clownfishhuman> hy
<Norux> hi
<MoL0ToV> i use ubuntu 16.04LTS why if i do: sudo do-release-upgrade says to me No new release found? ubuntu 18.04 is not available for upgrade?
<ducasse> MoL0ToV: see the release notes
<pundirsumit> It takes a month for a new release to be available for upgrade i guess.
<XXCoder> I guess its better to test with fresh installs
<XXCoder> upgrades mean system is already there and less likely person would be ok with breaking bugs
<fuzzylaw> hey guys, how do I isolate workspaces in Ubuntu 18.04?
<cbreak> hi, is do-release-upgrade supposed to upgrade me to 18.04 yet?
<ducasse> cbreak: not yet, see the release notes
<Mr_Pan> cbreak, -d to start update to 18.04
<cbreak> alright, thanks :)
<MoL0ToV> after some minutes of audio streaming the chrome audio become noise. is a bug?
<stoian> Anyone using Ubuntu on Intel Atom? How is it working?
<Skaface82> MoL0ToV: ive tried analog, digital coax, and bluetooth audio and have had no problems personally
<Bu4nka> Hey everybody, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 normal environment. I'm trying to update PlayonLinux but i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xwC2Hsg5sG/
<guiverc> bu4nka have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu (authentication tab section) using key 74A941BA219EC810The
<ducasse> guiverc: he left
<guiverc> yeah I noticed .. i couldn't answer quicker as doing something... bu4nka's misses out
<Mike_> Hi
<Guest30452> Hi
<kjellmann> Hi guys! Currently upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 today and I'm getting some errors.. When I run sudo apt-get upgrade, I get the error "Script `/boot/grub/grub.cfg.new' contains no commands and will do nothing Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file." and below it states that "Errors were encontered while processing grub-efi-amd64  grub-efi-amd64-signed  friendly-recovery.. Any idea how I can fix this issue?
<MaximB> Hi, when I scroll up/down the main volume I get a notification box in the middle of the screen of the current volume meter, how can I disable this box?
<Rumen> Hi there I have question about Skype under Bionic LTS /64. Everything works but the Skype icon doesn't uppear in the top bar (status bar). I saw some solutions for Unity, but here we use gnome and I was not sure if they are applicable. Any way to fix that issue?
<gnisha> @kjellmann, I'm not familiar with that error, but I do know upgrading from 16.04 -> 18.04 is _not_ recommended and will most likely result in a broken system.
<MoL0ToV> [ 5794.627822] perf interrupt took too long (2535 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000 in dmesg what means?
<Rumen> I did it without any problems instead missing some packages from 16.04. Why should be broken?
<kjellmann> Gnisha: Followed this -> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver. I'm in the system now and everything else seem to be ok. Maybe I have to update my source list and change "xenial" to "bionic"?
<Ben64> kjellmann: no
<kjellmann> Ben64: ok.. Anyone know how I can fix "Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file."? This is related to the "Errors were encountered while processing:  grub-efi-amd64  grub-efi-amd64-signed  friendly-recovery".
<kjellmann> Here is the paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QhHwg7j8qt/
<ArchaicLord> Ziping command is zip in its current directory and not in package dir sudo zip ./Check_S3_Permissions ./package/
<guiverc> Rumen, 18.04 LTS technically is still a development release, and remains that way until 18.04.1 is released (though many many of us jumped too).  Did you have many PPAs or non-canonical sources added; I'd go thru your sources.list* looking for any at xenial; if you still want them, check they have bionic support & change xenial->bionic, otherwise disable them (comment out)
<geirha> ArchaicLord: iirc, zip needs an option to make it recurse
<ArchaicLord> yeah i was doing two things wrong
<ArchaicLord> -r    and its      zip [location to store zip]  [location you want to zip]
<ArchaicLord> i had that part wrong
<blackhawk_> bonjour toutes et tous
<blackhawk_> salut au op
<geirha> !french | blackhawk_
<ubottu> blackhawk_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Rumen> No, I upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04 beta. I use it to learn it and test it. I made back up copy of my personal files from /home and yesterday when it was relesed the last ver. here https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/04/27/breeze-through-ubuntu-desktop-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver  I made clean instalation and back the /home data  ... so now I have a clean instalation without anything from the previous ver.
<Rumen> the only 2 things I have as issues are Skype icon in the top bar and the program I use for subtitles - AEGISUB, but as far as there is no instalation for Bionic I will use the windows version for AEGISUB with virtual box under win7 so ... the issue is fixed I can say ... somehow
<bluehelmet> Hi guys, is anyone else having problem with connecting HDMI monitor after upgrade to 18.04?? (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030036/hdmi-not-connecting-18-04-lts)
<kjellmann_> bluehelmet: I use 3 external monitors, 1 hdmi and 2 display ports, works good here
<Gargravarr> not HDMI, but i just had trouble with a Thunderbolt-connected DisplayPort monitor
<Mr_Pan> bluehelmet, i use hdmi and DP without problems
<Gargravarr> GDM didn't seem to like switching the primary display to external (laptop) before logging in
<guiverc> Rumen, just an fyi. if you restored all of $HOME (/home..), some config files found in .local, .config, ...etc from your prior release may still be there, even if no application binaries survived.
<bluehelmet> kjellmann_, Mr_Pan it is weird, eveything is connected but in xrandr it shows up as not connected
<EriC^^> hello all
<Randolf> Hello EriC^^.
<EriC^^> hey Randolf
<trevorj> hello EriC^^ and Randolf
<ducasse> morning EriC^^ - all going well?
<EriC^^> hey trevorj ducasse
<Randolf> Hello trevorj.
<EriC^^> ducasse: yes thanks, yourself?
<trevorj> swell day isn't it?
<EriC^^> yup
<Randolf> My head is swelling because I really should be sleeping right now.
<trevorj> me too
<Randolf> So, yes, it's a "swell day" indeed.
<Randolf> trevorj:  ...and probably some significant percentage of IRC too.
<ducasse> all good here, thanks EriC^^
<ElGranCapitan> hi
<EriC^^> hey ElGranCapitan
<ElGranCapitan> Ubuntu isn't showing me the possibility to upgrade to 18.04 even though I've enabled the option to show LTS upgrades on update-manager
<EriC^^> ElGranCapitan: are you on 16.04?
<ElGranCapitan> EriC^^: Yes
<ducasse> ElGranCapitan: see the release notes
<ElGranCapitan> ducasse: Where are those notes?
<EriC^^> ElGranCapitan: you won't be offered to upgrade til 18.04.1 gets released
<ElGranCapitan> ah, cool
<EriC^^> you can force it if you want to
<ElGranCapitan> EriC^^: great, -1 task to do today
<EriC^^> :D
<ElGranCapitan> nah, waiting is always a good option
<ElGranCapitan> :)
<ElGranCapitan> ty
<EriC^^> np
<ducasse> ElGranCapitan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<guiverc> ElGranCapitan, expected your [18.04.1] offer to come on July 26, 2018 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ElGranCapitan> ducasse, guiverc: Thanks!
<Gargravarr> Randolf: IRC never sleeps
<Gargravarr> so this morning, i started up my Bionic laptop on the bus, worked fine on the built-in screen. shut down, plugged the laptop into my desk monitor as my primary, started, GDM came up, logged in, and the screen went black
<Gargravarr> syslog shows tonnes of these messages: Apr 30 10:10:00 M3520 /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[2944]: message repeated 48 times: [ (EE) DLL07A9:01 044E:120B: Read error 9]
<Gargravarr> googling 'Read error 9' comes up with Synaptics issues with GDM, although the logs explicitly state so, but i tried removing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics anyway. didn't help. rebooted, same problem
<Gargravarr> however, if i log into the machine with the external display disconnected, i can log in normally and get the desktop up, and then plugging in the external at this point works correctly
<Gargravarr> anyone seen this?
<El_Polaco> Hi !!
<sveinse> I had to revert back to 4.15.0-15 today when starting up my laptop in the dock. It hangs completely during booting on the current 4.15.0-20 if and only if I'm docked. This is a Lenovo P51 laptop with hybrid graphics
<sveinse> I'm not sure when the -20 kernel was pushed, but the dock worked fine on friday
<guiverc> Howdy El_Polaco, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please ask it (ideally in a single line, and be patient waiting for replies; most folks do other things too)
<Gargravarr> apologies for demonstrating how NOT to do it, but the initial problem was all on one line :)
<Gargravarr> sveinse: hmm, i'm running -20 and having graphics issues with an external screen too, wonder if it's related
<Rumen> Gulverc, no, nothing restored as system files, just simple documents, songs, movies pictures , etc ....
<sveinse> Gargravarr: yes, interesting
<Rockwood> tomreyn, hello
<Rockwood> how are you ?
<sveinse> I had for the first time on 18.04 a fully functional laptop being on the move alternating between built-in screen and a dock with two external screens. Up until now, I've always had some problems
<Tegu> nice. windows 10 needs a logout every time a dock (or at least another screen) is connected or disconnected
<Tegu> otherwise the screen is just blurry
<guiverc> Rumen, if you restored your whole user directory, it contains .config/, .local/share/ & other hidden (in that . as first name hides it from simple views) directories which contain user configs for apps etc, some of which may have setup as per prior version of Ubuntu. I've had instances before where odd apps don't cope well with changes, and I exclude those apps in my restore process (usually with big changes, or big
<guiverc> version changes) - it was a FYI purposes I said it
<longword> Odd issue with the workspace switcher on 18.04. It only affects my left display. No workspaces on my right. Using xorg and gnome.
<sveinse> longword: I believe that's a gnome setting
<ss942> https://pastebin.com/a9UiqrsN
<ss942> why can't I start erpclock.service?
<longword> This is a machine that's just taken the upgrade from 16.04; worked fine before. Can't spot anything in system settings and gnome-tweak-tool doesn't seem to be available from the default repositories
<Gargravarr> ss942: what happens when you try to start it?
<ss942> Job for erpclock.service failed because a fatal signal was delivered causing the control process to dump core. See "systemctl status erpclock.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<sveinse> longword: Install gnome-tweaks. There you'll find under "Workspaces" a setting "Workspaces span displays"
<Rockwood> by screen print is not save image after upgrade into 18.04
<Rockwood> ?
<Gargravarr> ss942: it might not like the binary being in your home folder, systemd services tend to be system-wide (could be wrong about this though)
<brainwash> ss942: what is the output of the first command?
<guiverc> longword, gnome-tweak-tool is in universe (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-tweak-tool) have you it enabled?
<longword> Looks like GNOME Tweaks is exactly what I need
<guiverc> or grab https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-tweaks  (renamed I think now)
<guiverc> yep
<longword> Yup, spot on. Thanks all.
<sveinse> I suddenly became curious what the diffrences between gnome-tweak-tool and gnome-tweaks are
<ss942> brainwash: https://pastebin.com/ebGkf2rD
<longword> There's a tickbox in there that defaults to workspaces on the primary display only
<brainwash> ss942: and this only happens when running as service? did you try to start ERPClock manually from a terminal window?
<brainwash> ss942: sudo /home/krystian/zegar/ERPClock/build/qt5/release/ERPClock --start
<paddy> if I install a program like okular from the software centre where is it located? I want to make all pdfs open in okular from firefox
<Gargravarr> paddy: generally programs install to /usr/bin but this can vary
<Gargravarr> the best option is to open a terminal and type 'whereis okular'. it will give you the full path
<pepermuntjes> with ubuntu you never know
<pepermuntjes> it could be a snap pack
<pepermuntjes> or a regular deb
<paddy> whereis! thank you
<paddy> so handy
<ss942> brainwash: yes this happens only when running as service
<Gargravarr> pepermuntjes: as best i know, Software Center doesn't install snaps
<paddy> pepermuntjes thank you!
<ss942> and yes I tried to start it manually
<pepermuntjes> Gargravarr, yes it does :(
<Gargravarr> pepermuntjes: oh. that's going to be fun. fortunately just about everyone here runs 'apt-get install' to install stuff
<jink> Goed punt, ik neem nog 'n pepermuntje. (Y)
<brainwash> ss942: remove the ExecStop= line
<Gargravarr> !nl | jink
<ubottu> jink: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jink> Gargravarr: I know. <3
<brainwash> ss942: it's possible that this line is run immediately after ExecStart= due to Type=oneshot
<Gargravarr> jink: fair enough :)
<Rumen> Gulverc when I change versions I don't include folders    .***  .... just main folders with personal files. Without the system files, configurations etc ....
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Gargravarr> greetings BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Gargravarr
<sveinse> I had to revert to kernel -15 to get multiple desktops, and I'm trying to run virtualbox. However, I now get "Kernel driver not installed" (vboxdrv), yet I've run dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms and seen that it's building the kernel module for -15. What can I do next?
<Gargravarr> sveinse: do you use UEFI with Secure Boot?
<sveinse> Is secureboot and tainted kernel a part of this? Or perhaps the virtualbox drivers doesn't taint the kernel?
<Gargravarr> sveinse: from experience, VBox requires kernel modules and Secure Boot requires the kernel modules to be signed too
<sveinse> Gargravarr: yes, grub wanted to turn it on again, so I did.
<sveinse> But I had vbox running on -20 after secureboot was turned on again
<sveinse> Just not now on -15
<Gargravarr> hmm, not sure then. i haven't had good experiences with signed kernel modules and Secure Boot
<paddy> I think this might be a kde issue because a few applications are doing this: I have set okular as my default pdf reader (in file association and in firefox) when I click the downloads tray in firefox it will open it in calibre ebook reader. Using skype links will open chromium even though firefox is the default. and a couple of odd things, should I log a big?
<sveinse> Gargravarr: I'm having tainted kernel anyways since I'm dependent on nvidia drivers
<Gargravarr> sveinse: recommended one guy here to give up with VBox and switch to KVM instead
<sveinse> Gargravarr: Yeah, I don't have any special reasons why I'd need VBox. is there a simple GUI front-end for that? So I that I can get going easily and then dive into details when I'm more confident with it?
<sveinse> Gargravarr: I found a guide for ubuntu on the web
<Gargravarr> sveinse: virt-manager is my go-to. very simple VBox-like with a wizard to create VMs
<AlexPortable> How can I hide an user from the login screen?
<Gargravarr> AlexPortable: https://askubuntu.com/questions/2471/how-to-hide-users-from-the-gdm-login-screen
<AlexPortable> thanks
<paddy> a few applications are doing this: I have set okular as my default pdf reader (in file association and in firefox) when I click the downloads tray in firefox it will open it in calibre ebook reader. Using skype links will open chromium even though firefox is the default. and a couple of odd things, should I log a big?
<Gargravarr> paddy: are you using the default KDE file manager?
<paddy> yes
<paddy> oh
<paddy> dolphin
<luser23> 18.04 ... netbeans (/usr/bin/netbeans from package netbeans) does not come up after a splash screen.
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> why my ubuntu dont' show other monitor?
<AlexPortable> is there a way I can allow an user to perform updates, while not giving him full sudo rights?
<cfhowlett> AlexPortable, nope.
<AlexPortable> hm that's bad
<_KaszpiR_> AlexPortable see https://wiki.debian.org/aptdaemon or very limited sudo permissions
<AlexPortable> which is easier _KaszpiR_ ?
<_KaszpiR_> aptdeamon
<_KaszpiR_> user can just send command to install package and it will be queued for execution by the system
<dosshell> I'm installing Ubuntu Server 1804, and wanted to setup softwareRaid following: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<PsychoBoB> i need that my ubuntu knows my other monitor
<dosshell> But the text does not match the installation and no "physical volume for RAID" option exists for me
<dosshell> Has anyone tried 1804 with software Raid?
<loru> Hello everyone! I'm using ubuntu 18.04 and I edited /etc/ssh/sshd_config to have "permitrootlogin yes" but still:
<loru> Warning: Permanently added '[127.0.0.1]:58211' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts.
<loru> root@127.0.0.1: Permission denied (publickey).
<loru> It is only for my local network so I don't really mind but it doesn't work, same config on 16.04 works
<EriC^^> loru: can you pastebin your whole sshd_config?
<_ruben_> loru: did you restart the ssh daemon after editing the file?
<EriC^^> loru: nevermind, maybe the keys are off, try ssh -vvv user@host
<loru> EriC^^: hi, only the port and the permitrootlogin has been changed, the rest is commented, x11forwarding no
<loru> EriC^^: I should pastebin the whole ssh -vvv?
<loru> _ruben_: yes :)
<webmind> loru: have you checked your auth log ?
<loru> webmind: I created a normal user and I'm having the same issue
<webmind> what does it say in the log?
<EriC^^> loru: yes, ssh -vvv will show more
<loru> sorry guys
<loru> "passwordauthentication no" -> yes
<loru> fixed
<AlexPortable> _KaszpiR_: does that integrate good with the update manager?
<loru> so dumb..
<webmind> loru: :)
<_KaszpiR_> AlexPortable I don't remember
<_KaszpiR_> it should
<tigefa> why this happening after "sudo apt-get update" https://git.io/vpRLm please check :)
<loru> dosshell: why the question
<cornel> hello
<EriC^^> tigefa: sudo apt-get remove appstream
<cornel> what is the difference betweeen the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of ubuntu budgie (aside forom the ovbvious different build target)
<cornel> ?
<loru> cornel: there should be none?
<cfhowlett> cornel, that IS the difference
<loru> thank you webmind & EriC^^ & _ruben_
<loru> have a nice day
<tigefa> EriC^^: is that package problem? or my laptop can handle xubuntu 16.04 amd64
<cornel> loru, cfhowlett , thank you. I wonder why then they recommend the 32-bit version for lower resources systems, unless they don't know that the 32-bit version of linux is a second-class citizen, like in less maintained/cared for
<cfhowlett> cornel, "they"?
<cfhowlett> and 32bit is a dying platform.
<dosshell> loru: I guess you joined between my messages. I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server 1804 with a software raid, but the installation instructions, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html, are not correct (outdated?) and i can not find anything related to softwareRaid in the installation.
<lotuspsychje> cornel: if your hardware support 64bit, install a 64bit ubuntu version
<cornel> cfhowlett, https://ubuntubudgie.org/downloads
<cornel> lotuspsychje, that is the plan, thank you
<cornel> i would rephrase those instructions: "if your system can not run 64-bit apps, then choose the 32bit version"
<Jakdaw> Anyone else have troubles with the 'keyboard-configuration' package whilst upgrading to bionic? Getting: ckbcomp: Can not find file "symbols/uk" in any known directory
<Jakdaw> ... which is causing it to fail to configure the package
<tomreyn> dosshell: the default server installer was recently changed to be the 'live' ("subiquity") installer. a bad decision IMO, since this one does not support many of the most common server installaiton use cases.
<cornel> what is the lightest ubuntu desktop in terms of RAM/CPU/I/O?
<tomreyn> dosshell: the old style installer, which i think the manual you are following refers to, and which supports RAID and LVM and FDE and manual partitioning in egneral, is still available.
<lotuspsychje> cornel: lightest depends, but lubuntu & xubuntu will work
<tomreyn> dosshell: ...and a link to it can be found from the HTML page offering the 'live' download
<cornel> i was thinking xubuntu. thank you lotus
<Tegu> too bad the latest xfce release is several years old (from 2015)
<dosshell> tomreyn: Very helpful!
<cornel> budgie is significantly heavier?
<cornel> lotuspsychje, ^^
<lotuspsychje> cornel: budgie is based on gnome, so yes xubuntu & lubuntu should be lighter
<cornel> ok
<tomreyn> dosshell: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server states: "This release uses our new installer, Subiquity. If you require advanced networking and storage features, such as RAID and LVM, please use the traditional installer found on the alternative downloads page."
<cornel> lotuspsychje, i'll start with budgie and then feel better with one of the others :)
<lotuspsychje> cornel: but that doesnt mean, you can tweak budgie lighter
<dosshell> tomreyn: Thank you!
<lapaga> cornel, ubuntu mate is pretty light
<de-facto> Is it a known problem that vaapi is broken in bionic? I could not play videos in totem (just some weird colored distorted video) unless i uninstalled gstreamer vaapi..
<Tin_man> cornel, this article might help with a decision.  >>https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-lean-linux-desktop-environment-lxde-vs-xfce-vs-mate/
<cornel> lapaga, thank you, i'm trying to distance myself from gnome as much as possible. but since there's no lxqt official falvour, i'm testing budgie for now. then ican always switch to xfce, which is known to be light
<cornel> Tin_man, thank you, i'm reading it now
<Tin_man> np
<de-facto> imho from those three mate offers the most "complete" DE, since it inherited its tools from gnome 2.
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: i'll second that O.o a server installer without a RAID option? does not compute
<cornel> ok, reboot time
<cornel> thank you for help
<de-facto> i tried all three on raspbian and ended up on MATE since it would require the least amount of manual additions for a completely functioning DE
<Gargravarr> godspeed cornel o7
<de-facto> Has anyone here managed to get VAAPI working on AMD Bonaire amdgpu/radeon?
<de-facto> it looks like it "should work" yet the video is heavily color distorted
<Gargravarr> de-facto: tried using VLC player? if it doesn't work out of the box, it might give you more debug info
<DarkAceZ> what does the File Sharing toggle button in Settings do?
<de-facto> Gargravarr, not yet, i was just using totem (gstreamer vaapi)
<DarkAceZ> I remember before when I ticked it, it gave me a popup to authenticate, but it's not doing that anymore and it automatically switches back to off when I switch tabs
<DarkAceZ> so I can't toggle on "Sharing"
<DarkAceZ> is there a terminal alternative?
<DarkAceZ> this is gnome-control-center, maybe I should ask #gnome
<de-facto> wow the vlc UI looks super ugly :(. something about QT is weird on bionic
<de-facto> it is "Using G3DVL VDPAU Driver Shared Library version 1.0 for hardware decoding" and it works though
<de-facto> so the standard video playback with which Ubuntu ships (Totem) seems to be broken
<Gargravarr> something wrong with Totem then
<de-facto> unisntalling gstreamer vaapi makes it work
<jpleau> That's stange. I locked my computer last night, and this morning I couldn't login, it's as if something was pressing enter every 1 second, no way to enter password. Restarted GDM, now in a login loop..
<Gargravarr> always good to try a different approach as a diagnostic step :)
<Gargravarr> jpleau: can you switch to a TTY? Ctrl+Alt+F1 (Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back)
<jpleau> Gargravarr: I switched to a tty to restart gdm (It was F2, X seems to be running on 1 and not 7 here.. 18.04)
<de-facto> Gargravarr, yet when breaking the standard setup by uninstalling gstreamer1.0-vaapi it wont use any hw accel, although it prooved to work with vlc. so i guess the default setup of Bionic is broken in that respect
<Gargravarr> oh right, i just re-read that bit :)
<jpleau> Not at home at the moment was just asking if someone ahd that happen before
<Gargravarr> jpleau: yeah, i noticed that too, not consistent which TTY it runs on
<Gargravarr> de-facto: and this is why we all love Linux :)
<de-facto> yes, its possible to debug and fix it, yet im not really sure how to get the rendering pipeline of gstreamer out of totem for debugging
<schang> Hi
<schang> I just tried to do-release-upgrade -d on a 16.04 in an attempt to upgrade to 18.04
<schang> I though -d was dry run but apprently it has started installing stuffs
<Gargravarr> schang: read the man-pages before trusting flags
<Gargravarr> -d for do-release-upgrade is for development releases
<Gargravarr> ergo, it's done the full thing
<cfhowlett> schang, man do-release-upgrade is explicit and makes good reading
<schang> alright so what's done is done
<Gargravarr> schang: the upgrade
<hggdh> welcome to 18.04...
<Gargravarr> oh yes, misread
<Gargravarr> time to cross your fingers and reboot :)
<kostkon> schang, was it successful
<schang> no it was not
<Gargravarr> ah, not time then
<Gargravarr> where did it error out?
<schang> ended with While scanning your repository information no entry about artful
<cornel> back
<cornel> budgie is ok for now
<cfhowlett> schang, clean install your preferred version
<cornel> i find it odd that the budgie welcome says ability to play mp3 was an extra becasue of patents
<schang> cfhowlett so what you're saying is that my install is "fucked" and I shall reinstall ?
<cfhowlett> cornel, that has always been the case
<cornel> i thought mp3 patents have recently expired
<cfhowlett> schang, no I didn't say that as we don't permit profanity in this channel.  I would say it is borked and you should consider a clean install
<Gargravarr> schang: more or less. your system is in an unsteady state that would be difficult (not impossible, but painful) to correct manually
<Gargravarr> have you backed up your vital data from this system?
<cfhowlett> cornel, true quite recently
<cornel> ok
<schang> Gargravarr yes I got a backup of everything
<cornel> thought i was wrong :)
<kostkon> cornel, and the fluendo codec was legal even before the patent expiration. i don't know if they install that codec but im just saying
<niko1990> hello everyone :)
<Gargravarr> schang: that's better than most people :) it will be much less painful to just reinstall, and then upgrade when you are ready
<lotuspsychje> welcome niko1990 how can we help you?
<rakhanreturns> Hello All! I am running 17.10 but with the 4.16 kernel. I would like to know; if I upgrade to 18.04 LTS then will my kernel be reverted? I need to know because my graphics card isn't supported natively under 4.15 (I think - it's a Vega 64).
<niko1990> I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 fresh on my machine, everything runs perfect, the only thing is: I wanted to save some usernames & passwords in firefox, and the typical "do you want to save..." box shows up, but I can't click the Save button, and the box disappears very fast again... Does someone else have this problems too?
<Guest41> anyone else having install issues with 18.04?
<Gargravarr> Guest41: can you be more specific about your problem?
<cornel> rakhanreturns, i expect newer kernel will be left alone but don't take my word for it, i'm an ubuntu newbie
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox bionic | niko1990 on this versioN
<ubottu> niko1990 on this versioN: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 59.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 45939 kB, installed size 175740 kB
<Guest41> I have an Acer Spin 5 that works great with Windows and ubuntu 16, but not 17 or 18, it boots to usb fine and installs okay, but when it boots it either says 'no boot device' when secure boot is on, when i turn it off it flashes a message on the acer boot screen and reboots
<rakhanreturns> cornel: me too. been a long-time Windows user.
<rakhanreturns> Guest41: Have you tried disabling Secure Boot?
<Guest41> yes, that's when it boot loops
<cornel> Guest41, i expect that if you install with EFI disabled, will boot with EFI disabled
<rakhanreturns> Guest41: Hmm. I'm not sure that it'll help, but have you tried installing it after disabling Secure Boot?
<Gargravarr> Guest41: iirc, some machines use 32-bit UEFI despite being a 64-bit system, which causes all manner of problems getting an OS to install
<Guest41> cornel, you cant disable efi on tis
<Guest41> *This
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: its possible on upgrades packages are no longer needed, so in your case try a liveusb and install 18.04 next 17.10 so you still can switch?
<Rockwood> after upgrade 16.04 to 18.04 my phpmyadmin theme is not showing
<Gargravarr> you could try to switch it back to... oh, it's one of THOSE machines...
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: its not reccomended to upgrade lts to lts already
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: please message the PHPMyAdmin devs for support with it
<niko1990> lotuspsychje: I know what version i have installed, but my question was: does anyone else have the same problems (that the "do you wanna save this username and password" box shows up just for less than a second, and you can't click the save button?
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: Hmm... Good advice, but I think I'll probably just stick with 17.10 until I'm sure my card is supported.
<lotuspsychje> Rockwood: we advise to wait until 18.04.1 comes out
<rakhanreturns> niko1990: Maybe it's an issue with Wayland? Have you tried logging in with Xorg?
<Rockwood> that is dead room i am struggling from yesterday
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: well, if your 18.04 doesnt work, you still can install 4.16 from recoverymode rootshell right
<cronolio> hello. where i can ask why was devoiced on ubuntu-ru ?
<cronolio> *why I was
<jollyjester> hello
<D1NG_D4NG> HELLO
<Rockwood> http://dpaste.com/0M3GV13
<kostkon> cronolio, better ask in that channel
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: While I'm sure you're procedurally correct, I don't think I possess the technical ability. I've really never had to do all this before since I came from Windows.
<Guest41> ill try to install with secure boot primarily disabled
<D1NG_D4NG> hei
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: you could try emailing their mailing list
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | rakhanreturns not very hard to install kernel
<ubottu> rakhanreturns not very hard to install kernel: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<D1NG_D4NG> can i have a friend?
<jollyjester> yes
<jollyjester> (no)
<jollyjester> maybe
<D1NG_D4NG> please):
 * Gargravarr repeats the question
<lotuspsychje> D1NG_D4NG: please only ubuntu support here
<D1NG_D4NG> hei
<Gargravarr> Guest41: you're sure this machine can't drop from UEFI to Legacy mode?
<rakhanreturns> ubottu: Thanks. I've already followed those instructions to get 4.16 on my system, but I've never done it in recovery mode so I don't know what's involved if there are any differences at all. I suppose I can research though. :)
<ubottu> rakhanreturns: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: Thanks. I've already followed those instructions to get 4.16 on my system, but I've never done it in recovery mode so I don't know what's involved if there are any differences at all. I suppose I can research though. :)
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: recoverymode is usefull, when cant enter your system anymore due to issues
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: So it's akin to Safe Mode?
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: its not really like safe mode as in windows no
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: it enters your system with a bunch of tools, like fix broken packages, rootshell,etc
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: Well, I'll try firing up Recovery Mode in grub just to see what it's like
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: yes please do, its pretty handy
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: another way of solving your issue, is to file a new !bug for 4.15 kernel and your graphics card
<rakhanreturns> niko1990: As for your issue, I know that Wayland caused problems for me with launching gufw (and one other program I currently fail to recall).
<en1gma> you know there is something majorly wrong when there is a Major LTS release and 72hrs there are no updates through apt
<en1gma> 72hrs later*
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | en1gma not here please
<ubottu> en1gma not here please: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the suggestion. I tried searching online again and Phoronix says that 4.15 does support my card so I probably don't need to worry. I'll keep in mind your advice though.
<en1gma> thats not offtopic NICE TRY!. its directly LTS releated
<Gargravarr> rakhanreturns: you can try booting the live image first to be sure
<en1gma> where are our apt updates?
<cfhowlett> en1gma, do you have a support request?
<lotuspsychje> rakhanreturns: in that case, fire up a 18.04 liveusb, and test yourself?
<en1gma> im talking about ubuntu
<en1gma> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> this is the SUPPORT channel.  non-support discussion is hosted in the other channels.
<ducasse> en1gma: it is offtopic as it's not a support question
<en1gma> i been coming here for ... every since ubuntu was made
<en1gma> i know how this channel works
<rakhanreturns> lotuspsychje: All right, good idea. I'll check it out. Okay, problem solved! I'll let you all get back to your regularly scheduled programming. :D
<en1gma> ok what channel do i goto ?
<en1gma> found it
<schang> regarding my OS on which I ran do-release-upgrade ..... it is still showing xenial in /etc/apt/source.list and 18.04 in /etc/issue so, although I have very little hope that it did not switch do dev/unstable how would I know for sure ?
<Gargravarr> schang: 'dev' is technically 18.04 until 18.10 gets going
<lvrp16> do you guys know how to set wayland as default for all users?
<lvrp16> make gdm3 pick wayland by default instead of x11?
<schang> Gargravarr so 16.04 remains the latest stable LTS right ?
<Gargravarr> schang: technically yes. LTS holds off offering upgrades until 18.04.1
<Gargravarr> early adopters are still finding issues and testing the upgrade process
<cfhowlett> schang, but of course you can force the issue with -d as now know
<blaaa> I am struggeling getting Ubuntu 18.04 to connect oto the network at start.
<blaaa> after booting, the network interfaces are down
<blaaa> they go up when I run 'netplan apply'
<Gargravarr> schang: and next time you want to dry-run something, use --dry-run instead of -d :) at least that'll blow up when used on something that doesn't support it
<BluesKaj> blaaa, not using NM?
<tomreyn> you have 16.04 (xenial) sources (only?) in /etc/apt/source.list but "18.04" in /etc/issue? that's strange, and should not happen IMO.
<tomreyn> schang: ^
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: it also threw an error about Artful, which seems a bit odd
<cfhowlett> pretty much indicates an unstable situation
<blaaa> BluesKaj: no, I use the default setup of an ubuntu server 18.04 install. NM might work, it ddoes/did on other distros
<blaaa> BluesKaj, I have found one mention of a similar issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1019146/netplan-does-not-apply-at-startup
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i see, I had missed the previous chat until now.
<BluesKaj> blaaa, NM=network-manager ...why use netplan , it's clunky , install ifupdown and set your ethernet name in the interfaces file. ifconfig or ip add will display the ethernet name.
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: np, i figured you might not have spotted that detail. can't imagine where Artful factors into the upgrade process
<blaaa> BluesKaj, I know NM is network manager, I wanted to use natplan, as it appears to be the default choice in 18.04?
<blaaa> systemd-networkd works fine on that machine, when running arch
<BluesKaj> really ? on the server perhaps, but afaik not on standard ubuntus
<BluesKaj> netplan that is
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: >default setup of an ubuntu server 18.04 install
<BluesKaj> bad choice Gargravarr, netplan is clunky in my experience
<Gargravarr> never experienced it, but at least it's not NM default on a server distro
<cornel> hmmm, video problems
<BluesKaj> think the interfaces file setting with ifupdown is more effective and less buggy
<cornel> 'framed' full screen youtube videos in chromium, and also text scrolling in firefox
<Gargravarr> cornel: additional drivers installed?
<cornel> i don't know
<cornel> i have installed thoe addiotionally patent-ecumbered things proposed by the budgie welcome
<cornel> but i don't know what it consists of
<cornel> but then, my video card is: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29b2] (rev 02)
<cornel> so i expect no special drivers are needed
<cornel> otoh, gnome3 libs with this card, is a wonder it works at all :)
<D1NG_D4NG> hei
<tomreyn> cornel: you probabl yinstalled intel-microcode, and that's probably (hopefully?) fine. indeed, with intel gpu's you don't need (and there ar enot) proprietary graphics drivers.
<sveinse> I'm experimenting with bringing up a 18.04 server with docker installed from snap. There is a few new things to take in, that's for sure. E.g. the docker assets have other locations due to snap
<cornel> Gargravarr, tomreyn , thank you
<tomreyn> cornel: "ubuntu-drivers list" and "ubuntu-drivers devices", when run in a terminal, will show what you have avialable / installed.
<cornel> gonna try lubuntu and see if this improves, a bit :)
<Gargravarr> sveinse: docker in a snap? running LXC in there? ;)
<Gargravarr> containers all the way down
<sveinse> Gargravarr: no, not running lxc. docker mostly because of easy access to updates and deployment, really. In fact this being a small server, I'm counting on my fingers if I should run e.g. nginx on bare-metal, i.e. ubuntu's nginx in the trad sense, or by using nginx docker instance which is official
<sveinse> I've heard it claimed that over bare metal docker can give better security since it's running in a jail
<Gargravarr> sveinse: all in the implementation. i know our Docker containers currently run everything as root :)
<tomreyn> this (and this page in general) has more suggestions on what you could try: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics#Enable_GuC_.2F_HuC_firmware_loading
<tomreyn> cornel: ^
<zofrex> how come I don't have a .efi.signed vmlinuz file in /boot with 18.04?
<sveinse> Gargravarr: I suppose if there is a weakness and an rouge application is able to break out of the jail, then it would not matter what the UID of the process is
<zofrex> has this been retired or something? I have the linux-signed-generic package installed
<sveinse> Gargravarr: i.e. a breakout would constitute a kernel breach, right?
<transhuman> hi! Can I force dnsmasq to resolve the local server for (nslookups) using its host file or some hand entered value and the remainder for the same domain a remote server?
<dbugger> Hi everyone. I have a weird bug. Apparently my terminal doesnt want to paste anymore what I have in my clipboard. "Paste" works outside the terminal, but when I try it to do it there, it shows some old value I had before copied.
<Gargravarr> transhuman: /etc/hosts always takes priority
<cornel> tomreyn, thank you but my processor is: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E6550  @ 2.33GHz , no core iX here
<transhuman> in the past thats true but I am not so sure with dnsmasq but perhaps my issue is elsewhere and I have just missed something
<Gargravarr> nslookup always queries a DNS server, it ignores /etc/hosts
<transhuman> I can ping things through local host but I cant do nslookups that way
<transhuman> thats wierd
<transhuman> must be something I dont understand going on then
<sveinse> Gargravarr, tanja84dk: Which is configured in /etc/nsswitch.conf btw, but as said, normally files (hosts) takes priority over dns
<Guest6720> i'm back, the error was ""System BootOrder not found. Initializing Defaults"
<Guest6720> "Creating boot entry Boot0000" with label "Ubuntu" for file "\EFI\ubuntu\" (picture cut off)
<Guest6720> "Restart system"
<Guest6720> then it reboots and says the same thing over and over
<Guest6720> seems like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1747889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747889 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "(Acer Aspire V3-372) System not booting after update" [Undecided,Expired]
<sveinse> Gargravarr: is it pointless to run docker under snap would you say? I'm not gonna hold you to it, just trying to seek some opinions
<Guest6720> it's a bug on acer's aprt
<kjellmann_> Hi! I'm using 3 external monitors with dell D6000 docking (2 display ports in dock, 1 hdmi directly in computer"). I get it to display just fine, but now and then (sometimes very often) the screens connected to the dock are turning black and losing connection. Then I have to plug power supply to the dock for it to appear again.. Takes some time and are quiet annoying.. Anyone got a solution?
<Gargravarr> sveinse: i'm curious as well. seems like CONTAINERISE ALL THE THINGS is a mindset that's contagious :) personally i prefer to run final products on the metal, but i do appreciate the ease of dev'ing with containers. running docker in a snap, you're adding 2 layers of abstraction before you even run your application
<kjellmann_> I'm currently on 18.04, but this was also an issue on 16.04. Currently using Nouveau display driver (Quadro M1000M)
<lotuspsychje> kjellmann_: have you tried this on other graphics drivers?
<de-facto> !info efibootmgr | Guest6720
<ubottu> Guest6720: efibootmgr (source: efibootmgr): Interact with the EFI Boot Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 15-1 (artful), package size 27 kB, installed size 77 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; ia64; armhf; arm64; armel; x32)
<Guest6720> de-facto, and?
<Guest6720> oh
<Guest6720> de-facto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wzkQCZtgXy/
<de-facto> Gue6720 you can list and edit efi entries with that, maybe thats helpful
<kjellmann_> lotuspsychje: To use the proprietary driver nvidia-driver-390?
<lotuspsychje> kjellmann_: for example yes, check whats avalaible on your: ubuntu-drivers list
<kjellmann_> lotuspsychje: I have to reboot for the changes to take affect, right? I see now that the nvidia driver has updated from 16.04 to 18.04 to a newer version, so probably worth a try
<Guest6720> de-facto, it's doing exactly as it says in the launchpad bug report, it's spamming the efi with boot entries for shimx64, which fails, it's a firmware bug
 * Guest6720 sighs and reinstalls Windows
<lotuspsychje> kjellmann_: yes, just keep in mind we not yet reccomend the lts to lts upgrade till 18.04.1
<de-facto> Guest6720, maybe you can boot in bios compat mode or such
<Guest6720> there's no option for that
<SuperLag> Is there a way to list only third-party packages you've installed? or do you have to list everything and just filter what you're looking for?
<de-facto> did you try to manually delete/correct the EFI entries with that efibootmgr? i remember i used it long time ago to drive the kinks out of one efi installation
<axisys> when I fold the screen on my laptop it goes to suspend.. how do I disable it?
<Gargravarr> axisys: Settings -> Power -> Actions
<de-facto> axisys, in the system options (from upper right corner), i guess energy management or such
<de-facto> there
<ledeni> axisys, you using 18.04?
<axisys> Gargravarr, de-facto: I am at Power .. yes 18.04
<axisys> ledeni: ^
<axisys> I do not see Actions
<ledeni> axisys, install gnome-tweak-tool & option power have option to disable lid
<sveinse> Gargravarr: Our CTO had a blowout about containers the other day. Cake-IT he called it. The seemingly coolness of layering everything in so many layers up to the point where you need a 3GHz Xeon CPU to run a simple web server. He hoped that the callout for green power in the future might put a stopper on this madness. Pretty interesting statement. And generally I agree.
<axisys> ledeni: ah.. wish they had that built in.. thanks
<vamadir> ubuntu 18.04 ntfs mounted like read only, i change /etc/fstab and its does not help
<ledeni> axisys, you're welcome
<axisys> ledeni: worked! It has off on suspend will lid closed..
<strang3quark> vamadir: You can try ntfsfix /dev/sdX
<strang3quark> where X is your partition letter
<strang3quark> and then mount it again
<axisys> alt-tab does not allow to switch through my terminals.. need to select with mouse.. that is a problem for me
<ledeni> axisys,:)
<vamadir> strang3quark,ok i will try, thanks
<axisys> since I have tons of terminals open all the time
<axisys> also how do I get multiple workspace?
<ledeni> axisys,it is default multi workspaces
<vamadir> strang3quark, thanks very much, ITS work
<u0_a144> hello
<axisys> ledeni: alt+ctl+right does not take me to another workspace
<u0_a144> -auto
<axisys> may be I have to create those workspaces first.. looking for a way
<axisys> ledeni: ^
<axisys> Ah.. I see I have two verticle workspaces.. need to find how to create horizontals
<ledeni> axisys,i just click on activities and drag app to next workspace
<auronandace> axisys: the default on ubuntu 18.04 is that there is always one extra empty workspace and they all appear vertically
<axisys> auronandace: right.. I am trying to get one horizontally
<ledeni> axisys, no way
<auronandace> axisys: i don't think you can
<raub> Stupid question: if I do sed -d '/s/moose.*:/whatever/' it will replace everything up to the first : including said :. How can I leave the poor : alone?
<strang3quark> raub: why dont you do like /s/moose*:/whatever:/ ?
<raub> strang3quark: because it is not generic stuff. i.e. if I want to stop at space/tab, I would have to guess
<Gargravarr> raub: use a capture: s/moose*(:)/whatever$1/
<Gargravarr> in which case you can do s/moose*(\s*)/whatever$1/ where \s* is any (and all) whitespace characters
<DarkAceZ> hello, it seems like ever since U18.04 was officially released, I no longer have any package updates
<DarkAceZ> what am I missing?
<DarkAceZ> do I need to get out of the beta release somehow?
<raub> Gargravarr: Much better!  thnaks!
<Gargravarr> DarkAceZ: apparently, you're missing en1gma...
<JimBuntu> DarkAceZ, Another user reported no updates over the weekend.
<zacktu> I have installed ubuntu 18.04 as a dual boot with 16.04.  Now 18.04 is the default system (maybe that's ok), but 16.04 won't boot.  I don't think that 18.04 is booting from my /boot partition.  How can I change grub to boot 16.04 and start over?
<raub> Gargravarr: I thought \s was deprecated for [[:space:]]
<Gargravarr> raub: probably, but it's the well-known shorthand
<raub> Gargravarr: gotcha
<DarkAceZ> updating repos seems to get done way too quickly
<Gargravarr> DarkAceZ: the short answer is, no updates have been released since, it's nothing to worry about
<WeirdTolkienishF> lady here wants to know why a shared object file is a bunch of gibberish when opening in windows
 * WeirdTolkienishF sighs
<DarkAceZ> Gargravarr: well that sucks, I was hoping that would fix my file sharing toggle glitch
<Gargravarr> WeirdTolkienishF: tell her it's an Elvish incantation to make the computer do magic
<WeirdTolkienishF> she's a sysadmin!
<Gargravarr> ...
<auronandace> what is the program name of the dialog box that comes up asking you for your password when a graphical application needs to run as root?
<Gargravarr> auronandace: gksu/gksudo
<Gargravarr> WeirdTolkienishF: to be perfectly honest, some sysadmins think computers meet the Arthur C Clarke definition of 'magic' anyway :)
<auronandace> Gargravarr: nope, that was removed in 18.04
<oerheks> auronandace, gnome-keyring i guess
<Gargravarr> auronandace: hmm, didn't know that
<oerheks> gksu is dropped indeed
<auronandace> oerheks: ah, so it is gnome specific?
<ONe2_> HELP! Please!  I was upgrading to Trisquel 8 from 7 something on my Libiquity x200 and when I came back to see the progress the computer was frozen.  I restarted and now it can't load the GUI.
<ONe2_> The Trisquel IRC has much fewer people in it.  So I'd really appreciate any help.
<oerheks> auronandace, i cannot find a clear answer :-(
<auronandace> oerheks: is there an equivalent that i could use in i3?
<oerheks> ONe2_, trisquel is nor ubuntu, find the support channel with !alis
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<strang3quark> auronandace: probably pkexec ?
<transhuman> whats the lightest desktop ubuntu 18 comes with? Is it lxde?
<Gargravarr> transhuman: experience says lxde, yes
<transhuman> ok just checking, thought it might have been awsome or some other less known one
<Gargravarr> there are lighter GUIs, but they don't provide what you would recognise as 'full desktops'
<Gargravarr> e.g. Fluxbox
<graingert> anyone with Vim and ubuntu 18.04 can you try and repeat my error for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/1768026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768026 in vim (Ubuntu) "echo message hides cursor" [Undecided,New]
<graingert> and mark it as affecting you
<graingert> (if it does)
<transhuman> but are they actively worked on with Ubuntu?
<kostkon> transhuman, there's Lubuntu
<auronandace> strang3quark: apparently i'm not authorized
<strang3quark> transhuman: If you want a lighter ubuntu just install Ubuntu Minimal (with the mini.iso) and then install some WM like Openbox or i3
<raub> Gargravarr: I think I am doing something wrong: http://pastebin.centos.org/722076/
<brainwash> graingert: why artificially push the importance of this bug?
<graingert> brainwash: it's not artificial if it affects more than one person
<graingert> we've had repeats on Debian but none on Ubuntu
<brainwash> isn't a specific setup required?
<brainwash> or can it be reproduced with the default vim config?
<graingert> pretty sure a default vim config anywhere there's an echo message
<graingert> brainwash: https://github.com/vim/vim/issues/2612
<graingert> has a simple repor
<graingert> repro*
<sajoupa> k
<eaglgenes101> Are there known issues relating to going to Bionic from Artful right now? Or is it just a simmering peroid to try to catch those last few bugs?
<brainwash> graingert: I guess I could test it later
<kostkon> eaglgenes101, the latter
<brainwash> graingert: you'll probably want to read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<alive876> hi every one, i have simple problem, sometimes an application window reduces to a grey menu bar, and i cant see the app any more, although it is still running.,, any help appreciated!
<graingert> brainwash: covered under Other safe cases pt 1
<dewying> why must linux have so much screentearing?
<dewying> i want to use it but every distro has screentearing
<graingert> dewying: usually it's the fualt of drivers
<graingert> fault*
<dewying> both on intel and nvidia gpu
<graingert> proprietary
<dewying> iv tried both free and non free drivers
<graingert> dewying: there's usually a config for vsync
<graingert> dewying: I don't get any tearing on intel
<dewy> iv tried seetting up the intel tear free option
<transhuman> why does my bash shell look so strange? specifically why the PS1 is set to a chroot?
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BWmDGHKT4Y/
<pragmaticenigma> If you're working in a chroot environment, the prompt will display as such. Otherwise it is an empty string. the value of debian_chroot is an empty string until a chroot environment starts
<pragomer> how can I add my network drive (synology) nas, that is mounted to /media/mynas to gnomes file indexing? (that that my files can be found via gnome shell)
<transhuman> how come I cant get a proper bash prompt all I get is a $ and have to type sudo bash or sudo sh
<IxE> Hi everyone... First time here. Anyone had a kernel panic message after upgrading to 18.04?
<longword> Not yet.
<oerheks> sudo -i # and hit enter, the session will be root
<transhuman> I actually by default dont want a root session I just want to be able to type sudo <command> or otherwise be normal user my shell is set to /bin/bash
<transhuman> but this ain't no bash shell!
<ducasse> transhuman: type 'echo $SHELL' to see
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: have you made changes to /etc/bash.bashrc or any of the other bash config files?
<jork> does anyone know where I can find a checksum for lubuntu 18.04?
<transhuman> I have added a few lines to it otherwise never changed it. mainly the path thats it and also some color stuff (but it wasnt like this before two do-release-upgrades but it is in fact pointing to /bin/sh
<transhuman> going to reset the ./bashrc to defaults and see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> jork: they are provided at the same location you downloaded the offical ISOs from
<oerheks> jork, md5 and sha256 are on this page, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<auronandace> !dash | transhuman
<ubottu> transhuman: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<jork> oerheks, many thanks, that's the link I needed.  I found a magnet on the lubuntu.org site, but no checksums.
<solsTiCe> oerheks: I can't connect to cdimage.ubuntu.com. Do they filter out VPN ?
<transhuman> thanks
<oerheks> solsTiCe, no idea if a vpn or proxy gives issues..
<pragmaticenigma> solsTiCe: There are no filters on the download sites. Check with your VPN provider or try to download the ISO without VPN
<rookie> really
<pragmaticenigma> solsTiCe: It is possible that Ubuntu is temporarily blocking that VPN for potentially malicious activity
<solsTiCe> ah releases.ubuntu.com blocks me too!
<pepermuntjes> what kind of bullshit is that /bin/sh is dash
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | pepermuntjes
<ubottu> pepermuntjes: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> pepermuntjes, why do we need to tell you *again*.. watch your language
<transhuman> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash --> answer no fixed it...thanks guys
<pepermuntjes> oerheks, use another kernel: https://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
<rookie> whats so special in ubuntu
<transhuman> that shell is too light in my opinion
<solsTiCe> oerheks: pragmaticenigma I know. I just enabled block non encrypted traffic in "HTTPS Everywhere" extension; That's why. no problem with VPN
<solsTiCe> oerheks: there are only server images on cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<oerheks> solsTiCe, i find no https page , nor the torrent list gives https .. http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pepermuntjes> oerheks, can you recommend me a channel where i can use curse words?
<transhuman> my server will only run gnome3 everything else hangs and it must be launched from slim. go figure, guess its still not fixed totally
<solsTiCe> oerheks: yes. and no. the option of "HTTPS Everywhere" is to block http and redirect to https. as there is not https://cdimage.ubuntu.com that gave me an error. If I disable that option of "HTTPS Everywhere" it works because I can now go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<transhuman> remind me to never run out of space again!
<pepermuntjes> https everywhere will undoubtly break websites
<mattfly> is anyone able to hibernate ubuntu 18.04?
<auronandace> transhuman: never run out of space again
<pepermuntjes> because sometimes https is available, but implementation not finished
<transhuman> thanks auronandace
<mattfly> im getting stuck on snapshooting system of s2disk
<transhuman> 3 weeks of attempting to fix it, and I still cant get it right, learned a lot more about this desktops and windows managers and systemd than I care to but ..it shows no errors, must be a time out issue with something cause it launches the other desktops after two days
<axisys> anyway to enable the switch between windows with super+tab+pause+tab like in unity?
<pragmaticenigma> are you talking about expose axisys ?
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: I have never seen that key combination
<axisys> so if I have terminal and chrome open.. and if I pause a second on Terminal window.. it then used to let me pick one of the Terminals and when I release the keys I could switch to it
<Brawcks> Hi guys, i'm getting some problems on iptables
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: try that with Alt + Tab
<axisys> now when I pause a second.. it does show me all the terminals.. but then I have to use another hand with mouse or arrow to pick a terminal.. I cannot tab through
<axisys> pragmaticenigma: right. right.. I meant alt+tab+pause+tab
<Brawcks> Getting this result when trying to run a container from docker, it seems that a firewall rule is crashing :  iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<axisys> so alt+tab and pause a second .. and I get all the terminals.. but I cannot switch to one .. I need another hand with mouse or arrow..
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | Brawcks can this help?
<ubottu> Brawcks can this help?: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<pepermuntjes> does anybody have experience with the sane-matsushita library?
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: what if you use Alt + esc instead... that supposedly cycles through windows without grouping them
<axisys> pragmaticenigma: ah.. that works.. would be nice if I could see it first.. better experience..
<Brawcks> ubottu : I've a full configured firewall atm, but only docker run scripts seems to have some crash on this point. Dunno if it could help, perhaps thx !
<ubottu> Brawcks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Brawcks> Ohhhh
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: It was one of the first results that came up with a google search
<remix2000[m]> Hello! How can I install the vanilla gnome shell (not gtk) theme on 18.04?
<axisys> pragmaticenigma: ah..
<remix2000[m]> I've already installed vanilla-gnome-desktop and gnome-session via apt
<pepermuntjes> remix2000[m], how doe you like it? Have a screenshot?
<pragmaticenigma> remix2000[m]: Gnome is built on top of GTK... I don't understand your question
<pepermuntjes> u mean aidwata?
<user|27977> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 18.04 and would like to opt-IN to the data collection stuff
<pepermuntjes> Adwaita is the default theme for normal people
<lotuspsychje> user|27977: systemsettings/privacy
<remix2000[m]> pragmaticenigma: gnome shell is styled apart of other gtk apps ;)
<lotuspsychje> !themes | remix2000[m] pick one?
<ubottu> remix2000[m] pick one?: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<user|27977> lotuspsychje cool, thanks
<remix2000[m]> Shell theme affects topbar and its menus
<compdoc> I added a static ip to /etc/network/interfaces, and it works but doesnt seem to honor the dns-nameservers line. has that changed in 18.04?
<remix2000[m]> ubottu: No, no… I mean the vanilla one.
<ubottu> remix2000[m]: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sbs72001> hi
<sbs72001> wassup
<pragmaticenigma> !gtk | remix2000[m]
<ubottu> remix2000[m]: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<lotuspsychje> remix2000[m]: do you mean gnome classic?
<lotuspsychje> !support | sbs72001 is up
<ubottu> sbs72001 is up: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<remix2000[m]> I mistyped; lotuspsychje
<pragmaticenigma> remix2000[m]: do a web search, find an image the has an example of what you are looking for and post us the link. Otherwise it's really hard to visualize what you are seeking
<pragmaticenigma> remix2000[m]: the "gnome-session" provides the non-Ubuntu customized version of Gnome. Which you have to select when you login (from the gear icon)
<remix2000[m]> pragmaticenigma:  "Shell theme" comes from official gnome nomenclature. Also, I mention that I installed that package.
<remix2000[m]> *mentioned
<user|27977> lotuspsychje I don't see Privacy on my system's settings. Kde settings are kind of dense
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj:^ do you know?
<lotuspsychje> user|27977: im on gnome sorry
<pragmaticenigma> remix2000[m]: The topic of your question requires a visual example, until you can provide something for us to see... It's going to be very difficult to direct or help you
<Alexander-47u> hi all
<user|27977> lotuspsychje Hey thanks anyway I wrote in the Kubuntu chat but no answer
<Alexander-47u> my usb sound card doesnt work
<Alexander-47u> but testing it does
<Alexander-47u> with this command: speaker-test -Dhw:2,0 -c2 -twav
<Alexander-47u> its an soundblaster omni 5.1
<BluesKaj> user|27977, system settings>accounts> KDE wallet for securing passwords etc
<lotuspsychje> tnx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, that's not the question he asked in kubuntu, don't know what he means by this: "would like to opt-IN to the data collection stuff"
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: the option bionic offers to collect data and send to canonical
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: he wants to enable it
<user|27977> BluesKaj Yes
<BluesKaj> thought he was looking for privacy/security for passwords etc
<user|27977> BluesKaj I did a fresh install and expected to see the new dialog but I think that only works for ubuntu propper
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: on ubuntu-desktop, we get a welcome screen where its aked, i presume kubuntu doesnt
<lotuspsychje> *asked
<user|27977> lotuspsychje Nope, no welcome screen. anyway of activating it? terminal maybe.
<lotuspsychje> user|27977: i dont think its built-in kubuntu
<pr3c0g> hey guys, when ubuntu tells you "disk is likely to fail soon", where does it get this info from?
<pr3c0g> what exactly is it doing? analyzing some bad sectors or something ?
<lotuspsychje> pr3c0g: surely smart error, check disk-tools or dmesg
<pragmaticenigma> pr3c0g: It is pulling that information directly from the drive itself. SMART controls is reporting the disk is failing
<pr3c0g> ok I found it now, reallocated sector count is failing
<pr3c0g> everything else is OK
<BluesKaj> user|27977, kubuntu asks that question during the installation procedure
<kus_ubuntui686> I am on artful. Ubuntu x64 on a haswell i5 processor. do-release-upgrade says no candidate. Is bionic beaver not ready for upgrades?
<Alexander-47u> my usb sound card isnt available as output device
<Alexander-47u> what can i do?
<kus_ubuntui686> Alexander-47u: did you try this? https://askubuntu.com/a/471443
<lotuspsychje> Alexander-47u: hastebin us the output of: sudo lshw -C sound
<pragmaticenigma> pr3c0g: that's really bad... I'd start getting that data backed up very soon
<user|27977> lotuspsychje that's to bad it was a simple unobtrusive way of contributing.
<BluesKaj> user|27977, if you do a clean install rather than a do-release-upgrade, ubiquity asks if you want to kubuntu to collect data to improve it's performance etc.
<lotuspsychje> user|27977: i was talking about only welcome screen, surely data collect is installed on kubuntu, you just need to find setting
<Alexander-47u> https://pastebin.com/Hgx3FTw2
<lotuspsychje> Alexander-47u: seems like all drivers are loaded
<Alexander-47u> yes, i can test and here it
<Alexander-47u> its only not accessible through 'sound preferences'
<Alexander-47u> speaker-test -Dhw:2,0 -c2 -twav
<lotuspsychje> Alexander-47u: try to install pavucontrol and test from there
<Alexander-47u> produces sound jsut fine though
<pr3c0g> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I have to take care of that
<BluesKaj> user|27977,lotuspsychje yes it's 'Collectl'
<Alexander-47u> yes fixed
<Alexander-47u> thanks bro
<Alexander-47u> why does pavucontrol detect it and the builtin 'sound preferences' does not?
<lotuspsychje> Alexander-47u: no prob
<Alexander-47u> can i fix it somehow?
<lotuspsychje> Alexander-47u: wich ubuntu release are you on?
<Alexander-47u> 16.04
<Alexander-47u> mate
<lotuspsychje> Alexander-47u: ah, not very familliar with mate options, did you try #ubuntu-mate ?
<Alexander-47u> no, will do :)
<Alexander-47u> that channel is half dead lol
<pragmaticenigma> Alexander-47u: sometimes you have to ask... and wait... or lurk and wait for some activity to ask the question
<Alexander-47u> nvm, its completely fixed with pavucontrol
<Alexander-47u> the options ahve somehow also appeared now in the 'sound preferences' utility that comes with MATE
<Alexander-47u> thank you :D
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Alexander-47u
<ubottu> Alexander-47u: Glad you made it! :-)
<pragmaticenigma> Alexander-47u: it sounds like a dependency was missing for pulse-audio that was resolved when you install pavucontrol
<Alexander-47u> :)
<Alexander-47u> thank you
<axisys> mouse middle button paste does not work
<taiebot> I have weird bug here in Bionic just installed on new pc, via usb. On login screen if i type password and press enter, login fails. If i type password and click with the mouse on sign in, i sign in properly. I thought pressing enter would work does anyone confirm the same behaviour. Did a quick browse on launchpad and i did not see anything like that.
<ImageJPEG> Still can't get my Ubuntu NAS server to grab my static IPv6 address. I've even posted in the forums with no solution.
<ImageJPEG> Here's the forum:
<ImageJPEG> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390290
<gebbione> i keep getting this lovely msg -> sign_and_send_pubkey: signing failed: agent refused operation
<gebbione> unless i do  SSH_AUTH_SOCK=0
<nacc> ImageJPEG: did you try setting it on the command line?
<nacc> ImageJPEG: did you check syslog or dmesg for errors/
<gebbione> i tried removing the gnome keyring
<Gargravarr> gebbione: i got that. is your private key more than user-readable?
<longword> By what means are you expecting it to take an IPv6 address? DHCPv6?
<gebbione> Gargravarr, 600
<Gargravarr> i had to chmod 600 .ssh/id_rsa
<Gargravarr> okay, not the same problem then
<Gargravarr> although i only got the real error after trying 'ssh-add .ssh/id_rsa'
<gebbione> my key is in ssh-add -l
<gebbione> i tried all of the things on stackoverflow
<Gargravarr> try it anyway. mine was, and that's where i got the message that permissions were set wrong
<gebbione> i cannot get it stable
<ImageJPEG> Nothing in the logs now but I think they rolled over. I'll try restarting it again to see what I get
<gebbione> Gargravarr, no luck
<Gargravarr> gebbione: was worth a try. good luck
<schang> Hi
<schang> I'm running an ubuntu 16.04 LTS which I'd like to upgrade to the newly released 18.04 LTS
<schang> I've tried to sudo do-release-upgrade
<Gargravarr> schang: welcome back (with your rebuilt machine ;)
<ImageJPEG> dmesg didn't give any clues other than informing that it renamed eth1 to eno2
<schang> but it is telling me that it is not avaialble
<Gargravarr> schang: this is correct. LTS will not offer until 18.04.1
<schang> Gargravarr yeah, I managed to recover the machine through rsync. Was an dventure but it worked just fine
<taiebot> schang try do-release-upgrade -d if you want to force it
<Gargravarr> taiebot: he did that earlier and bork'd his machine
<schang> taiebot already tried that earlier, thanks but not thanks :)
<taiebot> anyone for my problem ^^
<schang> ok so no do-release-upgrade until .... when the 8.04.1 is released then
<Gargravarr> schang: 18.04.1 is scheduled for release sometime in June/July
<schang> ok great thanks a lot
<schang> so basically the only of having a 18.04 LTS to reinstall from scratch then, right ?
<schang> I mean if I wanted to have it now and not wait until June/July
<Gargravarr> schang: in theory, do-release-upgrade -d will work. i don't know what caused your machine to error out
<Gargravarr> several people have been in here who did d-r-u -d
<schang> Gargravarr it did on my family laptop but that was not big deal I've reinstalled
<schang> Gargravarr happened on a prod server in my lab .... :(
<schang> but backup worked :)
<Gargravarr> ...why were you trying to even DRY-RUN upgrading a prod server?! :P
<taiebot> might do a bug report seems very odd going to #ubuntu-bugs
<schang> Gargravarr I was expecting the imaginary dry-run to start doing downlaod only
<Gargravarr> taiebot: what happens if you switch to a TTY (Ctrl+Alt+F2) and login? Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back
<Gargravarr> schang: but on a /prod/ server? ;) i wouldn't even touch a prod server for that, would be on a completely unused VM
<taiebot> gargravarr: F2 and F1 do not work anymore it's F3 to F7
<mattfly> can someone help me with an hibernations issue on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<taiebot> When i click enter i do F7 and F1 i can see authentication fails
<Gargravarr> taiebot: interesting, graphical is F1 on my laptop, F2-F6 for TTYs
<nacc> Gargravarr: schang: also what do you mean by 'dry run' here? d-r-u does not have such an option
<mattfly> i get stuck on snapshooting system s2disk
<Gargravarr> nacc: he found that out the hard way
<schang> Gargravarr I don't always d-r-u -d, when I do, I do it in prod :)
<Gargravarr> schang: :D
<nacc> Gargravarr: my point being it wasn't about 'dry-run' or not, it was about not understanding options to tools, doing things as root, etc. on a production server.
<schang> nacc when I say a prod server it's not like it's running Facebook or Twitter on it, just a lab server that is used by a small team
<Gargravarr> nacc: as was my point, too. we already told him about reading the man-pages first
<stewart311> Been using 18.04LTS and wondered if anyone else has experience top right icons disappearing for skype etc, if I perform alt+f2 and r to reset the gui they will appear again
<nacc> Gargravarr: ok, good
<Gargravarr> schang: in fairness, i have frequently said i've learned more about computers by breaking them than by following the instructions :) let this be a learning experience!
<jack3>  Hello.  Ubuntu 16.  ran out of space. deleted some logs, space not reclaimed.  Googled.  Found lots.  Most start with this:   lsof +L1  to find files held open.   But when I run that command... it finds nothing.   Not yet found what to do when that happens.   Help with how to reclaim space would be greatly appreciated.
<nacc> jack3: *where* did you run out of space
<jack3> what do you mean?
<nacc> jack3: you say you ran out of space -- how did you notice?
<jack3> on the shell.  can't save files
<nacc> jack3: pastebin `df -h` output
<jack3> nacc:  it's about 8 lines.  ok to post that many here, now?
<nacc> jack3: no.
<nacc> jack3: use a pastebin as i said
<jack3> ah.. yes, you did
<jack3> brb
<Gargravarr> the bot will quickly de-voice you if you paste long lines
<jack3> nacc:  http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0h
<Gargravarr> okay, so a VM with one partition, / is full
<nacc> jack3: this is a VM?
<pr3c0g> it has to be a vm
<jack3> nacc:  probably.  it is a friends shell.
<nacc> pr3c0g: while I appreciate your assertion, let's let the user tell us their configuration.
<Gargravarr> jack3: 4.9GB is quite small for a graphical system. could you ask them to increase the VHD?
<nacc> Gargravarr: how do you know they run a graphical system?
<jack3> I don't "do" znc,  and I strongly suspect that is where his problem is/was.  (I do eggdrop).  he has shut down znc, and I've wacked some really old znc logs.   still have no space.
<Borw3> This new kernels of 4.15.... No wifi driver is compiling :(
<jack3> Gargravarr:  graphics??   no graphics
<nacc> jack3: can you pastebin `du -h --max-depth=1`
<nacc> jack3: it may take a bit to finish
<Gargravarr> okay, my bad, i thought you meant saving files graphically
<jack3> nacc:  give me a min
<nacc> jack3: err, from /
<nacc> jack3: and you've run `sync` after manually deleting files?
<jack3> no idea what sync is.   so: No
<Gargravarr> jack3: sync is a command that waits until the disk queues are flushed - OSes frequently background large writes, so when 'sync' finishes, everything is done
<nacc> jack3: run it, twice, from the command line
<jack3> nacc:   any command line switches?      or just :  sync
<Gargravarr> just sync
<jack3> done.  nothing.  just returned me to command line
<nacc> jack3: now check your df output again?
<Gargravarr> okay, so deletes are indeed finished
<Borw3> Seriously no one using rt3290 wifi drivers here? If anyone is using it with Ubuntu 18.04 please post link to your driver please
<jack3> nacc: that one line is still 0% avail  and 100% used
<nacc> jack3: ok
<jack3> nacc:  still need that pastebin?    (not sure how to do that.. it would soooo many lines )
<Gargravarr> not with '--max-depth'
<nacc> Borw3: isn't that the rt2800pci driver?
<Gargravarr> basically want to see which is the biggest folder under root
<jack3> Gargravarr:  we are not root anyway
<jack3> as for this user,  biggest dir is the znc  dir
<nacc> jack3: uh ... you aren't root and want to free up disk space possibly outside of your home dir?
<Borw3> nacc: That 2800pci is for rt2860 or rt28xx devices, it works on rt3290 too but network strength is low, and disconnects often.
<jack3> nacc:  no
<nacc> jack3: ok, as your user, whatever, `du -sh` from their home dir
<tgm4883> Running 18.04. I have a USB headset. I see the device added in pulseaudio control, but I can't set it as a recording or output device
<Gargravarr> jack3: hmm, you said znc is generating lots of logs. is znc still running? it could be eating up space as fast as you're freeing it
<nacc> Borw3: afaict, that's the driver in Ubuntu (based upon looking at the source)
<jack3>  is znc still running?  <<< no.  we shut it down
<nacc> Borw3: dunno if there's a third party driver you are referring to
<tgm4883> This is a fresh install. Oddly enough, it works fine on the desktop I upgraded from 17.10
<irwiss> are you running some copy on write filesystem may be?
<jack3> nacc:    now  547M   (was something like 602M  before I deleted some old logs)
<Borw3> nacc: All 3rd party drivers that I used to use on 16.04 fail on 18.04.. doing research I see that it's cause of the new kernel 4.15, doesn't even matter what distro one uses
<Gargravarr> jack3: something does seem to be filling up your disk as fast as youre clearing space
<jack3> Gargravarr:  that 547  doesn't change
<nacc> jack3: well, clearing 50M when you are out of disk space is probably not going to solve the problem
<nacc> jack3: if something is writing to the disk
<MosesParts> we need a 3 day code sprint to correct some bugs
<nacc> Borw3: well, 16.04 totally unrelated to 18.04 in this regard, so that's a red herring
<MosesParts> do we just use trello instead of jira for that sort of code sprint?
<nacc> MosesParts: 'we' is the wrong channel for that disucssion, this is the support channel
<nacc> MosesParts: are you in the wrong channel?
<jack3> nacc: right.   we got some advice on znc,  etc.  and i have some ideas about setting up  a cron job with find, to wack fiels older than xx days (need to review my stuff that I looked up, wehn I set it up for an eggdrop, a long time ago)
<jack3> but..  need some elbow room
<Borw3> nacc: Even once 16.04 started using 4.13 kernel, the drivers failed, I had to do some coding just to make it work on 4.13 kernel, but now on 4.15 there is no hopes
<nacc> Borw3: right, where did you get those out of tree drivers from? ubuntu packages?
<MosesParts> nacc what if i am a coder for linux 18?
<nacc> MosesParts: then you're in the wrong channel; also you are proving you are not
<Borw3> nacc: No LOL... third party git repos
<nacc> MosesParts: 'linux 18' is nothing.
<nacc> Borw3: then it's not an ubuntu support topic ...
<MosesParts> nacc linux 18 is the new linux
<Borw3> nacc: But it's ubuntu I am running that has shitty driver support for rt3290sta :(... how's that not related to ubuntu?
<nacc> MosesParts: I don't know what you are talking about, but I'm assuming you are trolling and will ignore you now. Have a nice day.
<ImageJPEG> I will never understand Ubuntu and why after a reboot, IPv6 works again.
<MosesParts> nacc that is rude
<nacc> Borw3: no, *Linux* does not support your hardware, afaict. That's not Ubuntu's fault
<pavlos> MosesParts: the current release is ubuntu 18.04 ... linux is a generic term
<jack3> nacc :  still with me?
<nacc> Borw3: and I didn't say it wasn't related to Ubuntu, I said it's not a support topic
<nacc> jack3: yep
<MosesParts> pavlos ok so the same thing?
<jack3> :)
<nacc> pavlos: and they clearly are not an Ubuntu developer if they don't know that, so they are trollling.
<Borw3> nacc: So you are saying I should ditch UBUNTU and linux as a whole for windblows? xD
<nacc> Borw3: I'm not saying anything :)
<nacc> Borw3: Use hardware that is well-supported, would be my first suggestion
<nacc> Borw3: don't use stuff that requires out of tree drivers unless you want to deal with stuff like this all the time, would be my second
<Borw3> nacc: Man windows 10 has better support for old hardware than Linux xD....... what a shame
<nacc> Borw3: afaict, this isn't "old hardware"
<brenster21> so i am trying to mount my window parition to ubuntu. it is ntfs.
<Borw3> rt3290sta drivers are from way back when 2.6 Kernel was a hit xD
<kaua> eae
<kaua> hiiii
<kaua> hello
<Gargravarr> brenster21: you will probably need the 'ntfs-3g' package installed
<nacc> Borw3: does 14.04 work on your device?
<brenster21> already have it
<Gargravarr> brenster21: okay, cool. what's not working with it?
<Borw3> nacc: 14.04 works, atleast it allows me to compile those wifi drivers no issues :D
<brenster21> says it is read only file system
<Borw3> Even 12.04
<nacc> Borw3: use that? it's supported for another year
<Gargravarr> brenster21: this is usually the case. have you mounted it read/write in the past?
<nacc> Borw3: I'm not convinced in any way that making out of tree drivers work is anyone's responsibility but your own (certainly not an ubuntu support topic)
<jack3> am I supposed to be doing something?   are you waiting for me?
<Gargravarr> brenster21: there is also the issue that ntfs-3g will refuse to mount a filesystem, or will mount in r/o mode only, when the filesystem is detected as having errors and needs Windows to run chkdisk
<Borw3> nacc: But its a common wifi driver .... I think majority HP probooks use the rt3290sta drivers
<brenster21> ah
<brenster21> thanks gargravarr
<ioria> brenster21, and be sure to have halted windows correctly
<nacc> jack3: you don't have any root access to the VM?
<pavlos> brenster21: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<Gargravarr> ^ #1 cause of NTFS partition problems is bad shutdowns
<jack3> nacc: no root, no sudo
<nacc> jack3: probably not solve-able without it, tbh; your user is not using sufficient disk space, afaict
<brenster21> turns out it was mounted and i was trying to access the wrong drive
<Gargravarr> that would also do it...
<jack3> your user is not using sufficient disk space, afaict  <<   lost me
<nacc> jack3: did you check what lsof says? (e.g., lsof /home/<user> ?)
<Gargravarr> jack3: the files you have access to aren't big enough that deleting them would make a difference
<nacc> jack3: or you're not deleting enough of them, it's not clear
<nacc> jack3: or, as you said, they are still open by some process
<jack3> nacc> jack3: did you check what lsof says? (e.g., lsof /home/<user> ?)  <<<  with some switch, yes.  It was in my first post
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: or, as you said, they are still open by some process <<< that's what I found, googling.  but, the directions I found.. to find the open files,  finds nothing
<nacc> jack3: no switches, does it output anyhitng
<jack3> looked back and found it :   lsof +L1       finds nothing
<jack3> will try
<jack3> brb
<jack3> lsof   and zoooom..  right off the top of the screen.
<Gargravarr> well, that much works at least
<nacc> jack3: with the path, still
<jack3> nacc:  what do you mean?
<nacc> jack3: lsof /home/<username>/
<jack3> I was in home dir
<jack3> I used no switches
<jack3> or path
<jack3> was that ok?
<nacc> jack3: ok, do what is aid.
<nacc> *said
<nacc> jack3: giving no path is not the same as giving '.'
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: no switches, does it output anyhitng  << I did this
<nacc> jack3: which is not what i asked for
<marcanuy> I'm having problems with a package requiring different versions of libgmp-dev after doing *sudo apt install libgmp-dev* I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: libgmp-dev : Depends: libgmp10 (= 2:6.1.2+dfsg-1) but 2:6.1.2+dfsg-2 is to be installed" Any help? More details here; https://askubuntu.com/q/1030203/43253
<nacc> jack3: but it's fine, `lsof /home/<username>/`
<jack3> no switches is what you asked for, with that line
<jack3> what would you like, now?
<nacc> jack3: i've asked a few times for `lsof /home/<username>`
<nacc> marcanuy: what version of ubuntu?
<jack3> jack3: lsof /home/<username>/   <<<  with or without the trailing /   ?
<nacc> jack3: don't think it should matter
<jack3> ok
<jack3> brb
<marcanuy> nacc, artful
<youtah> Any ideas when the do-release-upgrade will work for 18.04?
<nick1234> hi, I have a basic question... When i type sudo command in bash the sudo priviledges remain for next few minutes. what if i want to remove those after i am done wiht my command?
<JimBuntu> youtah, July 26th?>
<youtah> it seems no one knows. It is a mystery
<nacc> jack3: also, the +L1 thing was wrong, I think -- that shows open unlinked files. But not just open files.
<nacc> youtah: are you on 16.04?
<youtah> JimBuntu, please tell me you're yanking my chain
<ducasse> !releasenotes | youtah
<ubottu> youtah: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<youtah> I have some at 17.10
<jack3> nacc:  the +L1 thing...  found it several times with google.  oh well
<jack3> brb with pastebin for you
<DJones> youtah: Release notes say it will be a few days after release for 17.10, but not specified
<nacc> youtah: they are working on some upgrade bugs, iirc
<nacc> youtah: it will be available when it is.
<MonkeyDust> youtah  as said, july 26th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<youtah> ah, thanks nacc DJones
<jack3> nacc:  http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0i
<nacc> marcanuy: apt-cache policy libgmp10
<nacc> jack3: is it any different if you do /home/ahad/* ?
<nacc> jack3: (just wondering)
<jack3> will check
<marcanuy> nacc, I've already executed that, here is the output https://askubuntu.com/q/1030203/43253
<Gargravarr> nacc: maybe easier just to pipe through grep?
<pavlos> nick1234: https://itsfoss.com/change-sudo-password-timeout-ubuntu/
<youtah> heh, I have seeded 9.4GB of the 18.04 Desktop so far
<jack3> nacc:  http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0j
 * youtah <3's his datacap free, unlimited, Gigabit up/down fiber optics internet connection at home with his WAN to LAN Gigabit router. 
<nacc> youtah: please stay ontopic, chitchat elsewhere
<nacc> marcanuy: not what i asked for.
<nick1234> pavlos, thanks use ful link. But I dont want ot change the default timeout. I want to 'un sudo' the bash on some rare incidents
<nacc> marcanuy: you provided policy for libgmp-dev, not libmp10
<nacc> *libgmp10
<marcanuy> nacc, updated ;)
<nacc> marcanuy: you manually installed a package from bionic.
<nacc> marcanuy: which is a rather sad mistake to make
<nacc> marcanuy: sudo apt-get install libgmp10=2:6.1.2+dfsg-1
<nacc> marcanuy: then run your other command.
<pavlos> nick1234: you can use sudo -k
<jack3> nacc:  you caught my last post with pastebin link?
<marcanuy> nacc, I've had upgraded to bionic when it was in development mode, then downgraded it back to artful.. my mistake, but everything seemed to work fine until now
<nacc> marcanuy: you *cannot* downgrade releases
<Gargravarr> ^
<nick1234> pavlos: thanks thats exactly what i wated
<nacc> marcanuy: you have to reinstall, downgrades are wholly unsupported
<Gargravarr> marcanuy: for exactly this reason, it causes a LOT of pain
<nacc> jack3: yeah, it did't help -- what about `du -h --max-depth=1` from the user's home dir
<jack3> ok
<marcanuy> Gargravarr nacc, I've just learnt that the hard way..
<Gargravarr> some people simply have to ;)
<nacc> marcanuy: you can try the command I gave, but that implies there are other things that you have broken and won't notice until you need to
<jack3> nacc:  oh that.  I think it was Gargravarr that asked about that.    .znc/  is the dir where are the consupmption is.    want a pastebin?
<nacc> jack3: yes please
<exarkun> I let Package Manager install some updates and rebooted.  Now I have no IPv6 and the sound knob on my keyboard doesn't work.
<marcanuy> nacc, I'm curious, how did you realize It was using a bionic package if the cache policty command says using artful?
<jack3> nacc:  http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0k
<nacc> marcanuy: because rmadison told me what is in bionic
<nacc> jack3: rm -rf .znc ?
<nacc> jack3: do you need that directory?
<jack3> of course
<nacc> jack3: ok, delete the others
<jack3> that's his conf, etc. of his bouncer
<jack3> other what?
<jack3> dirs?
<nacc> jack3: why would the conf of a bouncer be 500M?
<jack3> it's not
<nacc> jack3: use better software.
<jack3> the log files in there, are
<nacc> jack3: ok, delete all the log files?
<jack3> He wants to keep some
<jack3> I've deleted well over 50M so far
<mattfly> how can i install pyqtwebkit on ubuntu 18.04 /
<mattfly> for python 2
<jack3> I need some elbow room, to work
<nacc> jack3: delete more
<jack3> it is not recognizing that files were deleted
<nacc> jack3: i think -- i am really not sure
<nacc> jack3: no, it says you have some disk space, but not enough
<jack3> nacc:  ok
<jack3> it does?
<nacc> jack3: i wonder if you are low on inodes
<isene> Running update-manager but 18.04 does not show up as an alternative to install. Why?
<jack3> nacc:  inodes?
<jack3> it says you have some disk space, but not enough  << where?   I see 0%
<nacc> jack3: look at the actual numbers
<jack3> where?  direct me
<nacc> jack3: in your pastebin where you see 0%
<nacc> jack3: df -i, please
<nacc> isene: what version are you running?
<jack3> in your pastebin where you see 0% << right.  it says 0%
<nacc> jack3: and look at the *actual* numbers, not the percentage value (which is derived)
<marcanuy> nacc, rmadison is great didn't know about it. Your suggestion worked thanks a lot
<nacc> marcanuy: yw
<nacc> mattfly: python-pyqt5.qtwebkit ?
<marcanuy> nacc, one more thing, do you know if upgrading again to bionic will prevent the other possible incompatibilities to happen?
<jack3> nacc: are you trying to say   size 4.9G   and   used 4.7G  ?
<nacc> jack3: yes.
<mattfly> qt 4
<nacc> mattfly: not supported in 18.04, i don't think
<jack3> nacc: ok
<jack3> nacc:   http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0l
<mattfly> i need qt4 for qgis openlayers plugin on qgis
<nacc> mattfly: then use 16.04
<mattfly> haha i wont switch ubuntu just for that Oo
<Pwnna> where's the .Xauthority file in Ubuntu 18.04
<mattfly> isnt there a workaround?
<jack3> <jack3> nacc: are you trying to say   size 4.9G   and   used 4.7G  ?  << honestly, I don't remember now, if they were both 4.9G  before I deleted some files.
<isene> nacc: I'm running 17.10
<tac_> Hi all. Is there a command line tool for querying which version of a shared library you have in your link path?
<nacc> isene: upgrades will be offered once the upgrades are free of some critical bugs
<sere_> how do i install gksu in 18.04
<nacc> tac_: in your link path or your load path?
<tac_> err
<isene> nacc: Ah, OK. ETA?
<nacc> isene: for 17.10, soonish
<tac_> Yeah. Basically, which version of the library gets linked to at runtime
<tac_> is what I want to know
<nacc> tac_: runtime doesn't do linking...
<nacc> tac_: you mean loading :)
<tac_> It's a fancy linking in my mind. But I'll try to use the right terminology :)
<nacc> tac_: ldd on a binary
<nacc> tac_: will show you what library will get loaded for all dynamic loaded libraries -- it will miss things that are dlopened, of course
<tac_> Yeah, I vaguely remember that command. I guess that also suggests that binaries can request particular versions, can't they.
<tac_> I guess I'm actually looking to find all versions of a library installed.
<nacc> mattfly: there is libqtwebkit4 but no python bindings, afaict
<jack3> nacc:  you caught that last post of a pastebin link?
<pavlos> sere_: you should use pkexec ... gksu not in bionic
<tac_> I can search the path manually for .so.* files I suppose
<sere_> pavlos: ahh ok thanks
<nacc> tac_: well, they would be linked to specific ABI requirements (SOVERSION/SONAME)
<pavlos> sere_: https://madebits.github.io/#blog/2018/2018-04-24-Gksu-Is-Dead-Long-Live-Pkexec.md
<nacc> tac_: you can search the various possible paths, which may or may not be in the LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<nacc> tac_: why do you want to do this?
<nacc> jack3: yeah you're fine on inodes
<nacc> jack3: and you're sure znc is dead?
<jack3> I didn't even google to find out what inodes is.  heh
<tac_> nacc, I'm trying to automate the querying of which versions of cuda, cudnn, and a few other libs we have installed on various boxes
<jack3> nacc:   this is less than a minute old:      http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0m
<nacc> tac_: how are you installing them?
<tac_> which may (frustratingly) have been installed in different ways
<nacc> tac_: ah
<tac_> yeah :(
<nacc> jack3: what about ps aux ?
<jack3> will do.  one moment
<jack3> 9 tons of sh*t.    ok to do   ps aux |grep znc  ?
<nacc> tac_: i mean, it seems fragile. What if someone puts the libs in their home dir and sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH manually?
<jack3> 9 tons of sh*t.    ok to do   ps aux |grep username   ?
<nacc> jack3: ok
<jack3> sorry
<jack3> pick one
<nacc> jack3: well, i want to know if znc is running
<jack3> 9 tons of sh*t.    ok to do   ps aux |grep znc  ?   << this one then?
<nacc> jack3: yes
<tac_> nacc, yeah. This is why I was hoping there might, by chance, be a command that let me pretend like it was a simple task :)
<tac_> but if not, no worries. I might still be able to make use of ldd for this
<jack3> nacc:  http://paste.tclhelp.net/?id=6e0n
<jack3> nacc:  ok?
<nacc> jack3: why not just make a snapshot of the VM and then trash it?
<jack3> I don't know if he's interested in that.   I figured that it was some simple thing,  to get linux to recognize free space
<jack3> and, with google,  it seems like it is a common thing.   it's just that what I found, doesn't apply
<nacc> tac_: check `ldconfig -p` ?
<jack3> so I figured that there is some trick to it... and presto.. here I am.   :)
<nacc> jack3: have you disabled znc from starting on reboot?
<jack3> and.. by trash it... if you mean to simply delete everything...   by all indications,  we'd still be right where we are...  no available space.
<tac_> oooooh nacc thanks!
<tac_> That one is worth writing down
<jack3> nacc> jack3: have you disabled znc from starting on reboot?  <<< my guess is that it was never enabled,  since it has not come back.
<nacc> jack3: have you rebooted since you clearedout the 50M or so of files?
<jack3> nacc: he's gone home from work..  way diff time zone..  I won't be able to talk to him until tomorrow.
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: have you rebooted  <<<  now?    am not root
<jack3> how*
<nacc> jack3: this VM has never been rebooted?
<jack3> nacc:  ever?     beats me
<nacc> jack3: I feel like something is missing here, some critical bit of information
<nacc> jack3: then reboot it the way they do normally
<jack3> nacc:  I agree
<nacc> jack3: honestly, this doesn't seem like worth support time :)
<jack3> nacc:   I doubt he has a "normal" way to reboot it.
<nacc> and I've got other stuff to do now
<jack3> he just has a shell there
<jack3> nacc> jack3: honestly, this doesn't seem like worth support time :)  <<< really???
<nacc> jack3: right, a shell on a system where he possibly has filled up the disk of the system (if that is what you have been asserting). and is unwilling to delete files in order to free up space
<jack3> wrong
<nacc> jack3: or wants to keep 'some' files, which is the same as being unwilling
<jack3> wrong again
<jack3> e he possibly has filled up the disk   <<<  did that,  and thats why I've deleted a bunch of files
<jack3> and that space is simply not being recognized
<jack3> and is unwilling to delete files in order to free up space  << already did a lot of that
<jack3> that's why I'm here
<jack3> :)
<exarkun> gsd-media-keys says "unable to get default sink" and volume knob on keyboard now does nothing... what's up?
<isene> Posted this also to #dragonflybsd, but wondered if anyone here could have some input; Have been thinking about trying out DragonflyBSD for some time. Got a few hours of spare time. Running Ubuntu 17.10 on a Dell XPS15 currently. Did download the live USB image ( dd if=dfly-x86_64-5.2.0_REL.img of=/dev/sda1 ) and the boot sequence is set to DragonflyBSD as #1 and Ubuntu as #2 - but it boots straight into
<isene> grub/Ubuntu. Any debugging tips?
<jack3> nacc: if you have some number in mind...   10M ?     I'll go find that much in files, and delete it,  and we can see if that makes a difference
<jaga__> jageesh
<jack3> nacc:  so... are you done?
<nacc> jack3: what fs is this?
<nacc> jack3: filesystem, i mean
<jack3> nacc: don't know.  tell me how to check
<nacc> jack3: mount
<jack3> brb
<jack3> tons of stuff... is there a line for me to look for?
<nacc> jack3: you're hitting the reserved space on the disk (~5%), i think, which is reserved for root
<nacc> jack3: well, the disk you care about, of course
<jack3> how do I know which that is?
<nacc> jack3: ... df -h told you what disk is full
<jack3> is this it?   from   df -h   /dev/vda1       4.9G  4.7G     0 100% /
<jack3> ok
<jack3> nacc:    /dev/vda1 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<jack3> from    mount
<jack3> is that enough?
<nacc> jack3: yes, ext4 reserves 5% as i said
<nacc> so you haven't cleared up enough space
<jack3> how much more do you figure?
<nacc> jack3: i don't know
<jack3> how do I figure it?
<mattfly> is there a way i can install and hold the old pyqt4 from xenial on bionic?
<jack3> 5 % of what?
<nacc> jack3: you can drop the -h flag from df, delete some files,sync;sync and see if the disk usage goes down
<nacc> jack3: the filesystem size
<nacc> mattfly: no.
<mattfly> heh why not?
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: the filesystem size  << how do we get that?
<nacc> mattfly: not in a supported way
<nacc> jack3: ... the size from df?
<mattfly> im not looking for supported ways?
<nacc> jack3: you are asking some *very* basic sysadmin questions
<nacc> mattfly: this is the official support channel
<jack3> nacc:  good.  I'm not a sysadmin.
<jack3> ok..  one moment..  will be right back
<nacc> jack3: as in, i dont' have time to handhold you on what a filesystem is, which is what in effect i'm doing right now
<jack3> what channel do you recommend, that might be able to assist with this?
<nacc> jack3: honestly, delete some files, see if you actually free space, you'll probably need to free a relatively significant amount
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: honestly, delete some files,  <<<  I have.     Other times, other places,  when this happens,  even deleteing a tiny amount, and it recognized, instantly.
<jack3> give me a min, and I'll delete some more.  brb
<nacc> jack3: when you've been at the full filesystem limit?
<jack3> yes
<nacc> jack3: see if the file you deleted was open, see if anything is writing to the disk, etc.
<zzz> hi. im having trouble with php7.2 on ubuntu 16.04, my /run/php/php7.2-fpm.sock file is missing
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: see if the file you deleted was open,  <<< I think this is where we started
<nacc> zzz: php7.2 is not supported on 16.04
<jack3> the stuff I found with google,  I tried, and found nothing
<jack3> see if anything is writing to the disk,  << how?
<nacc> jack3: iotop
<nacc> jack3: or other similar tools
<jack3> iotop is not installed
<nacc> jack3: also, you don't know if there is someting trying to log something as /var/log/... which is filling up disk as you free it
<nacc> jack3: as i've said a few times, not being root might make this unsolveable
<jack3> wouldn't the numbers returned with   df -h  show that?
<nacc> jack3: what do you mean?
<oerheks> man df, humanly readable
<jack3> which is filling up disk as you free it  <<<   wouldn't the free space shown with df -h   trend down, if soemthing was constantly filling it?
<nacc> jack3: not if you're at 0 free
<nacc> jack3: if you're at 0 free, and the moment you free disk, something consumes it, you would just always see 0 free...
<acetakwas> How do I privately share a 15MB text file professionally? (Their email server has a policy preventing sending a file of this size.)
<jack3> that 4.7G used wouldn't go back up?
<nacc> jack3: no, as i said, that's the maxium you can use (if you're not root)
<jack3> ok
<nacc> jack3: the 5% remaining is reserved
<nacc> acetakwas: not really an ubuntu support topic?
<WeirdTolkienishF> you guys use ubuntu server? we use it here at work
<jack3> then I wonder how it ever got into that 5%
<jaga__> hi this is jageesh
<WeirdTolkienishF> works awesome
<pavlos> acetakwas: push it to some cloud and share from there
<nacc> jack3: what? it didn't
<jaga__> i m having a doubt
<acetakwas> nacc::  Sorry for the off-topic
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: do you have a support topic?
<acetakwas> pavlos::  Could you suggest one?
<WeirdTolkienishF> no just wondering
<jack3> nacc:   then if nothing can use it,  then nothing is using it
<jaga__> that .iso file is not in the whonix
<pavlos> acetakwas: google drive, AWS, ...
<nacc> jack3: you are at the limit of usable disk space for your user. You delete some files, and at the same time, some *other* process writes to somewhere else on the filesystem. You never free up space on the disk.
<nacc> jack3: what aren't you understanding?
<jack3> nacc:  just removed 34M of files.  no change
<nacc> jack3: did you check without -h ?
<jack3> check the 34M  or the free space?
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: we don't do polling here
<jaga__> yooo hoo
<zzz> nacc: i see. thanks
<nacc> jack3: what? run df without -h.
<nacc> jack3: what .iso file and what is 'whonix'?
<jack3> ok... and... ?
<oerheks> weltall, #ubuntu-server
<nacc> jack3: sorry not for your
<jack3> np
<nacc> jaga__: what .iso file and what is 'whonix'?
<WeirdTolkienishF> ty oerheks
<oerheks> WeirdTolkienishF ^^ join #ubuntu-server
<jack3> <nacc> jack3: what? run df without -h.  <<<   and... ?
<jaga__> hi nacc
<nacc> jack3: and, as i said before, see whether the actual bytes changed when you removed files
<nacc> jack3: -h is rounding so its readable
<WeirdTolkienishF> nacc was just trying to make friendly conversation?
<acetakwas> pavlos::  I don't know if it's professional to share the Google spreadsheet link to the document.
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: not the point of this channel.
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: this is just for support
<jack3> nacc:  so you now want me to :    take a reading with  df ,   delete something,   take another reading
<jack3> is that it?
<pavlos> acetakwas: that's up to you.
<nacc> jack3: right, which i think i suggested before; also make sure to run sync;sync after the deletion
<WeirdTolkienishF> are you an op, nacc?
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: no
<jack3> brb
<jaga__> .iso file is not found in whonix os well we all has .iso file in linux os but instead of that .voc file is available in whonix  can any one eloborate to me
<WeirdTolkienishF> This is an outrageous response, nacc
<nacc> jaga__: what is whonix? this is the channel for ubuntu support, not random questions. Did you maybe want ##linux?
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: what is?
<WeirdTolkienishF> absolutely outrageous
<WeirdTolkienishF> disgraceful
<nacc> WeirdTolkienishF: perhaps you are overreacting to something, or misunderstanding. Chitchat goes elsewhere.
<jaga__> ooops sorry guys
<pavlos> jack3: "df | grep vda" will give you one line like, 76370716 6676304  65771880  10% / as you delete files the second # (used) will drop.
<leftyfb> WeirdTolkienishF: please take idle chat to #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support requests only. If your question is specific to Ubuntu server, you might be best served joining #ubuntu-server
<gpap_> switched to kubuntu, ubuntu didn't work for me, still many bugs :( Was nessecary to switch into sddm too, gdm didn;t start plasma and asked me a mysterious keyring login
<leftyfb> gpap_: the keyring login should just be your users login
<jack3> nacc:
<jack3> :/dev/vda1 5128864 4819520 30896 100% /
<jack3> damm
<jack3> : /dev/vda1 5128864 4854984 0 100% /
<jack3> : /dev/vda1 5128864 4819520 30896 100% /
<nacc> jack3: i don't know what the value was before, so that isn't particularly useful
<nacc> ah ok
<nacc> jack3: so you have some free now, but not enough to really be useful
<jack3> du -h  before deletion said that it was 35M of files, for what that is worth
<gpap_> leftyb: maybe
<jack3> nacc:  tried    nano abc        ...  errors out.. no free space
<jack3> same thing... the system is not recognizing the newly freed space
<nacc> jack3: yes it did ... it freed up space. Possibly not sufficient space
<nacc> jack3: you havve 30k free now or so?
<jack3> to save a file less than 1K  ?
<mint> i want to fuc with someone girls
<leftyfb> !op | mint
<nacc> jack3: err, 30M rather
<ubottu> mint: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<pavlos> mint: wrong channel
<mint> fuck you guys
<nacc> jack3: well, saving the file is different, nano also needs to run, etc.
<nacc> jack3: i am not at your computer, i'm going off what you have pasted
<leftyfb> mint: yes, you are right. You can /part now. Goodbye.
<jack3> :  /dev/vda1       4.9G  4.6G   31M 100% /    <<< this says so, yes.       that's new
<mint> ok bye
<jack3> I used nano real quick, just as a quick test, is all
<jack3> hey...  NOW nano will write
<jack3> now it shows the free space
<jack3> oh...  and I forgot  sync sync
<jack3> dammit
<jack3> should I do that, now?
<jack3> nacc : any need to use  sync sync   now?
<jack3> nacc:  ok..  I guess you are gone.
<jack3> nacc:  thank you for your time
<exarkun> gsd-media-keys says "unable to get default sink" and volume knob on keyboard now does nothing... what's up?
<jack3> nacc: I appreciate it
<kostkon> exarkun, ps -A | grep -i pulseaudio
<exarkun> kostkon: two processes running
<kostkon> exarkun, both 'pulseaudio'?
<acetakwas> Just occurred to me I could compress the document, which I ended up doing. Thanks
<exarkun> kostkon: yes
<exarkun> `/usr/bin/pulseaudio --daemonize=no` and `/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog`
<kostkon> exarkun, ps -fA | grep -i pulseaudio   it will show the owner
<exarkun> one gdm, one my user
<exarkun> since you mentioned pulseaudio, I searched system log for pulseaudio, https://gist.github.com/exarkun/c2a4b4b470937f62f4bdec779de5cf10
<exarkun> the timestamp is approximately the time I last rebooted
<kostkon> exarkun, i'm not sure if that's normal on the newer gnome shell based releases? probably it is
<nacc> jack3: sync;sync would have avoided the race with nano
<exarkun> kostkon: nor I :/
<nacc> kostkon: exarkun: yes, normal
<nacc> i believe one is so the greeter can do sounds
<kostkon> exarkun, can you access your audio settings without problems?
<arooni> question; i have this in my /etc/fstab; and while i can mount it manually with sudo mount /media/HardDriveArooni i would like it to be automatic on system bootup... ideas? \\192.168.1.1/Main /media/HardDriveArooni cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,gid=1000,vers=1.0 0 0
<exarkun> kostkon: yes.  and audio is playing right now, too.  I just can't change volume with this media key.
<_cc> I'm having a really frustrating issue; I can't seem to be able to blacklist drivers (latest ubuntu) relevant paste at: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tB5fJsC6bR/
<Gargravarr> _cc: does nvidiafb show in 'lsmod | grep nvidiafb' ?
<_cc> Gargravarr: nope
<kostkon> exarkun, although that error in the log is not encouraging also could be related to the instance started by gdm and your user instance
<Gargravarr> _cc: then it blacklisted successfully :) lsmod shows you all currently loaded kernel mods
<Gargravarr> i would guess lspci is showing the associated mods
<MosesParts> help! my right click isn't working on linux 18
<MosesParts> i need it to add new accounts to thunderbird
<Kon-> Is it weird to be missing /etc/default/grub? Fairly new install of 18.04
<Gargravarr> MosesParts: given your earlier posts, please don't expect urgent help
<Kon-> I'm trying to figure out why I boot into text mode, and I'm wondering if that file missing is the reason
<erle-> my Thinkpad X60 is 5 degrees cooler with 18.04 :)
<erle-> on average
<nacc> arooni: add 'auto' ?
<nacc> arooni: actually, wait, you'd need a bit more
<nacc> Kon-: yes, it's weird
<pavlos> Kon-: did you do a fresh install?
<arooni> nacc: say auto and _netdev
<arooni> ?
<nacc> arooni: yeah
<Kon-> pavlos: Yes
<MosesParts> Gargravarr: excuse me?
<nacc> arooni: although not sure if that's still how it's done, you might want to look at `man sytemd-mount` and create a unit for it
<arooni> nacc: thanks :)
<Kon-> Is there a way I can force the creation of a new /etc/default/grub?
<theseb> help! shell puzzle....I defined E="-i /home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem cs@etcplanet.org" in .zshrc...however...when I do ssh $E I get the following error... Warning: Identity file  '/home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem' cs@etcplanet.org not accessible: No such file or directory. It is behaving like it is *ignoring* the quotes around the PEM file and taking entire $E as the -i arg..why?
<Gargravarr> Kon-: it should be in /usr/share/grub/default/grub
<Kon-> Thanks Gargravarr. Is this a functional copy, or do I need to create one in /etc/?
<nacc> theseb: can you use a pastebin?
<Gargravarr> Kon-: that should be the file that APT would install. you should be able to just copy it into /etc/default/ and it'll work
<nacc> theseb: the actual messages and line breaks matter here
<pavlos> Kon-: make a copy to /et/d/grub
<Kon-> Alright, thanks
<_cc> you need to update-grub afterwards
<pavlos> Kon-: size is 1237 bytes
<theseb> nacc: ok...sec
<pavlos> Kon-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6FqPbDdwGh/
<theseb> nacc: https://pastebin.com/DXLst3Qc
<_cc> Gargravarr: btw, thanks for the help!
<nacc> theseb: what if you do ssh "$E" ?
<theseb> nacc: hey..good idea!..sec
<Burek> hi, i have a question. if i start installing xubuntu and i tick option to remove win10, will i need rescue tool after it to completely remove win10?
<theseb> nacc: same error :/
<Burek> or will the installation do it's magic
<nacc> theseb: also I don't use zsh, but does it have an echo mode (e.g., set -x)
<EriC^> Burek: if you choose erase disk and install ubuntu it will completely obliterate windows
<nacc> theseb: also, why are you quoting the path?
<Burek> so, i will be able to boot into xubunut w/o any problems?
<Burek> xubuntu*
<EriC^> Burek: of course not in a forensic kind of way, the data will still physically be there
<EriC^> yeah sure Burek
<theseb> nacc: i tried w/ and w/o quoting the -i arg
<nacc> theseb: ok, i would do it without quotes for sure, as it makes more shell-sense to me
<Burek> i see, i see. thanks eric
<theseb> nacc: say..set -x may have given a clue....ssh '-i '\''/home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem'\'' cs@etcplanet.org'
<theseb>  
<Gargravarr> EriC^: "completely obliterate windows" <-- seal of approval :)
<nacc> theseb: right, so it's being given a quoteds tring
<nacc> *string
<MosesParts> Gargravarr: excuse me?
<EriC^> Gargravarr: :D
<theseb> nacc: w/o quotes this looks interesting... ssh '-i /home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem cs@etcplanet.org'
<theseb> nacc: set -x shows that quotes are messed up
<nacc> theseb: yeah
<theseb> nacc: is ssh doing that?
<theseb> the mangling of quotes?
<nacc> theseb: how are you assigning to E?
<nacc> theseb: no.
<EriC^> Burek: np
<nacc> theseb: set doesn't know what ssh is
<theseb> nacc: in .zshrc like so.. E="-i /home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem cs@etcplanet.org"
<theseb> nacc: is that bad?
<BionicMac> 'dpkg -L name-of-installed-package' shows me a list of files in that package on my system. How can I see a list of files on a package that is not installed? Without downloading it.
<BionicMac> From command line.
<nacc> BionicMac: apt-file
<BionicMac> nacc: thank you kindly.
<BionicMac> nacc: apt-file is a handy dandy tool!
<nacc> theseb: seems fine, bash does this as you expected
<nacc> theseb: so i assume it's a zsh quirk and i'd read `man zsh`
<nacc> theseb: also, you may want to make a more flexible command, e.g. sshplanet as a function which calls ssh -i /home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem to whatever server
<nacc> theseb: or wrap the whole thing
<theseb> nacc: this works....fwiw.. E=( "-i" "/home/cs/.ssh/etcplanet.pem" "cs@etcplanet.org" )
<theseb> nacc: ever seen such a beast? freaky!
<exarkun> kostkon: fwiw I rebooted and media buttons (and other keyboard shortcuts) now work
<kostkon> exarkun, interesting. are you still getting that error
<exarkun> kostkon: and those same pulseaudio errors still appear in the log
<exarkun> (so I guess they're irrelevant)
<kostkon> exarkun, yep
<exarkun> now to figure out what happened to ipv6 :/
<theseb> exarkun: wait..is that the one and only exarkun of Twisted fame?
<exarkun> theseb: if "fame" is the word
<exarkun> theseb: seb..erino?
<theseb> exarkun: yes!....few years ago dash said you had moved to Maryland iirc to work on a farm
<theseb> exarkun: i thought that meant no IT
<theseb> exarkun: yet here you are
<theseb> exarkun: i didn't picture you as a farmer..so I was confused
<exarkun> That did happen (but not Maryland)
<cbreak> damn chinese gold farmers...
<cbreak> they are everywhere
<exarkun> Still on a farm (co-owner now) but software pays better
<theseb> exarkun: still doing Twisted? what's your lastest fascination if not that?
<exarkun> theseb: learning Haskell (on purpose) and OCaml (by accident) these days, working on security/privacy stuff
<leftyfb> exarkun: theseb: can we take this to a private chat or at the very least, #ubuntu-offtopic
<exarkun> yea, sorry
<commanderkeen> im cross compiling a project on a 64bit machine for a 32bit and it requires linux headers. i know for the 64bit I did apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` , but how would I do this for the 32bit headers?
<nacc> commanderkeen: headers are not bitsized
<nacc> commanderkeen: headers are source files
<beterraba> Guys, what is the purpose of the letters -I or -L before a path?
<hal9000_> how do you copy the address bar in 18.04 file explorer (nautilus)?
<nacc> beterraba: ... it completely depends on the context
<beterraba> Like in 'OPS_INC   = -I$(OPS_INSTALL_PATH)/include '
<commanderkeen> nacc: im not sure what you are really getting at. should I just grab the linux source code from kernel.org ?
<cbreak> hmm... does ubuntu 18.04 support boot off of zfs natively by now?
<cbreak> with older incarnations that wasn't supported by the installer
<nacc> beterraba: it depends on how OPS_INC is used, not how its defined
<nacc> commanderkeen: no
<cbreak> doesn't seem like it does :(
<nacc> commanderkeen: if you need the headers, install the headers package as you did
<exarkun> So .. what controls whether NetworkManager (or something?) asks for/gets/assigns an ipv6 address?  What controls whether `lo` is also an ipv6 loopback interface?
<exarkun> (17.10)
<cbreak> 0.5k block size drive? :(
<nacc> cbreak: i believe it's still only for data storage, not the main disk. MAAS and curtin can do zfs as root for cloud/VM images, though
<cbreak> I'm reading https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS at the moment, seems to be a similar procedure as previously
<cbreak> and not well supported indeed :(
<JPSman> Hey ya'll.  I just updated to beaver, and my systemd-resolved and my dnsmasq are hogging my processor, and hammering my local network.  What is going on?
<cbreak> JPSman: wireshark? :)
<seattledavid_> Sublime Text 3 consistently freezes on 18.04 if I use CTRL+O or CTRL+S. This doesn't help: https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/revert.html. Firefox sometimes randomly freezes too. Where/how should I start to troubleshoot?
<cbreak> well, I guess that's not a tool for user debugging :/
<JPSman> cbreak, I'll give that a shot.
<debouncer> [18.04] there is a bug in gui, i suppose. When I open console application, application icon appears on app's bar partially
<debouncer> check out https://imgur.com/a/Yvbysy6
<JPSman> cbreak, yeah i'm getting a stupid loop between 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.0.53 DNS
<JPSman> I don't know how to read wireshark packets though
<cbreak> weird... it should show you between which ports. Maybe you can see with lsof -i which processes are listening on them
<cbreak> lsof -i -n -P
<JPSman> brb
<d33tah> hi! is there a channel dedicated to 18.04 problems?
<pavlos> this channel
<d33tah> my motherboard's gpu doesn't have xorg running on it anymore
<d33tah> it only works with the nvidia one I have
<d33tah> boot logs get displayed, then when lightdm starts i only get blinking cursor on mobo gpu
<TabMasher> Hey there folks.  Question: How do I associate a program to be opened by default by a given type of file?  Example: I want JPG image to be opened in XnViewMP by default.
<jluc> hello
<jluc> is there some replacement for the "drawer" utility in new 18.04 ?
<d33tah> any idea who to ping to help me debug this?
<ioria> d33tah, 18.04 does not use lightdm
<jluc> i couldnt find any replacement to "drawers" for 17.10
<d33tah> ioria: it's what I installed before
<pavlos> TabMasher: use FileManager, select jpg, properties, open with
<d33tah> ioria: my guess is that it's not a lightdm issue, but more of a xorg setup one
<ioria> d33tah, cat /etc/issue
<d33tah> ioria: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \l
<ioria> d33tah,  dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<TabMasher> pavlov: Thank you.  So if I open a jpg image from Chrome, it will open with the program I selected in the file manager?
<d33tah> ioria: ii  lightdm                                         1.26.0-0ubuntu1                              amd64        Display Manager
<ioria> d33tah,  you used   do-release-upgrade -d   ?
<d33tah> ioria: yup
<pavlos> TabMasher: no b/c you used chrome
<ioria> d33tah,  borked (so far)
<d33tah> ioria: awesome. so, restore backups?
<pavlos> TabMasher: if you double click an image it will look for the app you set to open with
<ioria> d33tah,  wait .... uname -r
<d33tah> ioria: 4.15.0-20-generic
<ioria> d33tah,  dpkg -l | grep gdm
<d33tah> ioria: ii  gdm3                                            3.28.0-0ubuntu1                              amd64        GNOME Display Manager
<flotwig> is there a way to move the tray icons to the dock and remove the top bar in GNOME 3.28.1? ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> d33tah,  can you open a console ?
<d33tah> ioria: yup, it does work with the pcie gpu
<d33tah> ioria: it just didn't initialize my mobo gpu, which i prefer to use
<d33tah> it 17.10 i could just use mobo gpu and have games rendered to its hdmi using pcie gpu
<d33tah> in*
<ioria> d33tah,  can you paste  sudo lshw -c Video ?
<d33tah> ioria: https://pastebin.com/qD1gK6GA
<TabMasher> pavlos: I'm looking to set a default program where, if I select a jpg file to be opened by any program, it will use the set default program.  Right now it defaults to opening JPG files in "Ristretto"
<ioria> d33tah,  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  gdm3
<TabMasher> Like double clicking in different file managers, or opening files in chrome.
<d33tah> ioria: and switch to gdm3 as opposed to lightdm?
<ioria> d33tah,  yes
<d33tah> [21:52:43] ➜  profound  sudo dpkg-reconfigure  gdm3
<d33tah> gdm.service is not active, cannot reload.
<d33tah> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm3, action "reload" failed.
<d33tah> ioria: /\
<pavlos> TabMasher: any program takes priority over default setting.
<ioria> d33tah,  sudo apt update &&  sudo apt full-upgrade
<ledeni> flotwig, something like this https://imgur.com/a/8KBVSri
<d33tah> ioria: done, but it only really affected my LAMP setup
<d33tah> reconfigure still fails
<ioria> d33tah,  your lamp ?
<TabMasher> pavlos: I'd just like to know how to set which program is the default program.
<d33tah> ioria: linux apache mysql php
<flotwig> ledeni, not quite, i want to get rid of the top bar, and have the tray icons in my dock?
<ioria> d33tah,  i know what lamp is ...
<d33tah> ioria: i mean it hadn't touched other pkgs
<pavlos> TabMasher: I mentioned earlier, look at your File Manager, select the file, set open with ...
<d33tah> ioria: anyway, i tried reconfiguring gdm3 again and had the same error msg, even after removing lightdm. will try to purge
<TabMasher> Why would chrome open files with "ristretto", and how can I change it so it uses another program?  (XnViewMP to be specific.)
<ioria> d33tah,  correct me ... your problem is that you cannot login in graphic mode , right ?
<flotwig> ledeni, https://i.imgur.com/CrvvPZC.jpg right now i have this, just wanna keep the left dock from Dash to Dock with the tray icons from the top right
<d33tah> ioria: yes, i'm just saying that update cmd hadn't touched anything graphics related
<flotwig> is it even possible in gnome?
<ioria> d33tah,  sudo service lightdm stop
<d33tah> ioria: afk for a minute then ;)
<ioria> d33tah,  sy have to go, other can help ... gl
<d33tah> unfortunately ioria's suggestion to switch to gdm3 didn't solve my problem with motherboard gpu not being initialized
<pavlos> TabMasher: maybe you set chrome to use xnview to open jpg -- that's a chrome issue, you can do similar with FF
<d33tah> does anybody have any other suggestions or know who to ping / which channel could help me debug this?
<amharris> Hi, folks.  A buddy of mine update to the last pre-release of 18.04 about a week ago, but due to apparent issues with NVIDIA drivers, it prevented GNOME from starting.  However, due to this upgrade, a Live USB won’t allow for an upgrade.  I recall seeing some instructions on how to update the installation that’s on disk, as he couldn’t get network access in recovery, but can’t find them any more.  Could someone point me in the right
<amharris>  direction of how a forced upgrade could be carried out [just a dist-upgrade for what’s on disk]?
<ibeekman> I have a machine at work that a colleague built and configured that is fairly exotic: 2 raid arrays, an NVIDIA Tesla K20, an NVIDA GTX 960, and an ASUS P9X79WS mother board. My colleague left us to go work for ARM, and I seem to have touched a setting in the BIOS or something that prevents the machine from booting. I desperately need someones help because I have wasted a day and a half on this, and all my other colleagues are on the
<ibeekman> other side of the country. Here is the boot debug info before I tried to fix grub etc. : http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pW4VvfVq5W/
<ledeni> flotwig, settings -- dock -- change to autohide -- bottom and for topbar install gnome-shell-extension-autohidetopbar and set wiyh gnome-tweak-tool ( install to if not have)-
<ibeekman> I *can* now boot to a live USB. The error that I was getting was something about 'text' mode, but I've spent a ton of time googling for similar issues and have probably made the problem worse by now.
<flotwig> ledeni, that doesn't put the tray icons in the dock tho
<flotwig> which is pretty much what i want to do
<PacMan> hello
<ibeekman> Any help for ideas on how to trouble shoot this issue would be *very* appreciated
<cbreak> ibeekman: you don't want to reinstall the OS?
 * cbreak stays far away from hardware raids because they are way too fragile
<ibeekman> I could, but I would like to do it in such a way that it preserves home directories, configs etc.
<ledeni> flotwig, if you want put new icon just open and click with right mouse button and add to favourites
<ibeekman> cbreak: also it would be great if I did not have to figure out how to reconfigure all the exotic HW from within the OS again
<cbreak> restoring from backups is not an option either?
<ibeekman> i.e. the Tesla K20 (or maybe K40)
<ibeekman> well it might be
<ibeekman> it was setup to use duplicity which I have no experience with
<ibeekman> for backups
<flotwig> ledeni, tray icons are the icons in the top right corner
<flotwig> whatpulse, caffeine, hexchat, sound...
<flotwig> i want to put those on the dock, where the launchers are
<flotwig> and i want to hide the top bar
<flotwig> in pursuit of screen real estate
<ledeni> flotwig, sorry but can'i do it but you can hide with gnome-shell-extension-autohidetopbar
<ibeekman> cbreak: when I boot from the recovery menu, is there a default root password or something?
<enissay> May I have assistance on: From folder A I need to move .txt files ONLY to folder B while renaming them (insert fixed string _STR_ after 8th char. Any guidance is much appreciated as my bash skills are quite limited :x
<ibeekman> I thought ubuntu randomized root pwd and just used sudo for everything
<cbreak> sudo isn't enough?
<flotwig> ledeni, not your fault :p think it's possible in GNOME? maybe i could write some extension
<cbreak> (with sudo -s or similar)
<ibeekman> cbreak: it says "Give root password for maintenance (or press control-D to continue)"
<scwizard> is it safer to use a this ppa in ubuntu or debian or equivalently safe/dangerous for both? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<MonkeyDust> scwizard  that's more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ibeekman> enissay: I think I can help you
<vavkamil> hello
<enissay> ibeekman: I'm all ears :-)
<vavkamil> testing new LTS right now, on login screen, there is "ubuntu" or "ubuntu on wayland", but both options are same?
<RedNifre> Hi.
<RedNifre> Any recommendations regarding the file system for an external hard drive? Still ext, or are things like btrfs etc. usable now?
<RedNifre> (Haven't formated a HDD in years)
<nacc> vavkamil: no, they use different windowing servers (xorg and wayland)
<nacc> vavkamil: they will *look* the same, but they are very different
<ibeekman> for txtfl in A/*.txt; do mv "${txtfl}" "B/${txtfl:0:8}_STR_${txtfl:8}" ; done # untested!
<pavlos> RedNifre: if linux, ext4 ... if other, ntfs
<RedNifre> I plan to reinstall Ubuntu, should I pick the current LTS or wait for 18.04.1? (When will that one come out? Are they still doing those?
<nacc> scwizard: well, it's an Ubuntu PPA -- and it's not supported here, so not a matter of 'safer'
<vavkamil> nacc, ohh ok, I just want the old look from 16.04
<nacc> vavkamil: not really possible with 18.04
<ibeekman> enissay: see above, but please test to double check
<RedNifre> pavlos alright, ext4 it is then.
<enissay> ibeekman: thanks, I'm making a test files to test it out
<sere_> lsusb
<RedNifre> You can choose between wayland and xorg? Isn't wayland a better replacement for xorg? Why choose which?
<sere_> oops
<Skaface82> RedNifre: arraprently wayland isnt as compatible with existing applications
<Skaface82> thats what I read anyway
<ibeekman> enissay: there may be an off-by-1 error there. I know the sub-string indexing starts at 0. Also, I always forget the precise semantics of globbing and quoting. I think that it should work, and feel even more confident if your file names don't have spaces and other weird things
<vavkamil> I just hate that there isn't a top bar anymore with settings
<nacc> RedNifre: wayland is  tech preview still
<vavkamil> also I would like to remove trash icon from desktop
<pavlos> install gnome-tweak and unclick it from there
<nacc> vavkamil: --^
<vavkamil> and maybe move "close minimize maximize" buttons to left
<nacc> vavkamil: also tweakable, i think
<vavkamil> ok thank you guys
<ibeekman> enissay: let me know how you make out
<enissay> ibeekman: sure, i just finished creating hierarchy & test files... will keep you updated
<BionicMac> Hello, Does anyone know if a realtime kernel is available for 81.04? I found a lowlatency 'apt-cache search linux-lowlatency' reveals the package. Although the same search for 'linux-realtime' proves empty.
<BionicMac> s/81.04/18.04/
<elvin_presler> Hello. Has anyone figured out a good way to deal with gksu being gone? Some programs do not work with "program-name admin://" and some still create menu shortcuts with commands like "gksu system-config-samba" and will not start. Changing them to use -pkexec also does not work.
<epinky> anyone with experience in log formats? what's this log format named? 66.249.75.197:54147 - - [24/Apr/2018:17:15:51 -0400]  "GET / HTTP/1.1" 302 349 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Googlebot/2.1; +http://www.google.com/bot.html)" "-"
<enissay> ibeekman: paths are long and different locations, however the substring operates on the whole path instead of only the filename... Can you help tackle that ? also, I'm running it from a bash.sh file, so I don't really need a one line solution
<ikla> I installed ubuntu and I'm not getting a login prompt
<ikla> I can ssh to the machine
<ikla> just shows /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root on screen
<ibeekman> enissay: sure, but I can only type so much in an IRC window... :-)
<guardian> hello I have a quick question. With a fresh PC, I just installed Windows 10 and now I'm installing 18.04
<guardian> I noticed Windows 10 created a 520MB partition formatted as NTFS, and a 100MB partition for EFI
<enissay> Ouch, yea indeed xD
<guardian> now I chose to install Ubuntu along side Windows. What will the installer do?
<guardian> I guess it can't reuse the 520MB NTFS partition as /boot
<ibeekman> for txtfl in A/*.txt; do file=$(basename "${txtfl}"); mv "${txtfl}" "B/${file:0:8}_STR_${file:8}" ; done # untested!
<guardian> will it create another ~500MB partition for /boot ?
<ibeekman> enissay: ^
<thinky> when will any update come for 18.04 ?
<thinky> i dont know why but i feel it is not smooth
<thinky> maybe gnome tweak tool?
<riotz> try wayland
<riotz> but it wont work with nvidia drivers
<irwiss> hmm is /etc/hosts entry for "127.0.0.1 guest" an ubuntu default or did some program put it there?
<riotz> and yes theres also gnome tweak tool
<riotz> you can disable animations there ;)
<thinky> i disabled but still it doesnt feel smooth
<thinky> and i feel it sucks ram
<thinky> 3/8gb of ram is being used
<riotz> thats a lot
<riotz> let me close my browser for you
<thinky> ok
<thinky> i closed firefox too
<riotz> ive got 2.62 here
<enissay> ibeekman: Works like a charm... However one extra change for ease of use later: Extract long path and put in vars such as srcFolder = "/home/enissay/A" & destFodler="/dev1/xxx/yyy/zzz/B"... which I ddid but then fail at concatenation to create the full correct path (I know, it's lame :x)
<thinky> now ram usage is 2.10gb / 8gb
<riotz> yeah well..i dont think you can go much lower with gnome
<thinky> why not?
<thinky> is gnome tweak tool causing this?
<thinky> around 13-15% cpu usage as well
<riotz> besides of that not all of that ram you see in the resource manager as used is realy used
<riotz> open a terminal and type "free -h"
<riotz> i'm down to 1.4 gb now with closing my pdf reader aswell
<sere_> besides system information how can i tell if my usb drives are using 2.0 or 3.0?
<thinky> used 2.1 free 2
<transhuman> hi is it possible to change from udev when using ubuntu 18
<riotz> thinky, maybe try a wayland session then
<thinky> swap 7.6g used 0 why?
<riotz> i had the same feeling after of smoothness after updating 2 days ago and spend half of my night to get wayland working again
<riotz> ignore the first after in this sentense :D
<thinky> i like traditional ubuntu look
<thinky> wayland doesnt look ubuntu
<kostkon> transhuman, what do you mean exactly
<riotz> thinky, its the same look
<thinky> show me example?
<thinky> never used wayland
<riotz> you exchange xorg for wayland
<transhuman> not sure I am thinking that some other system than udev might show up an error to explain why the desktop has so many problems
<riotz> gnome on top which is doing the design stuff makes everything look the same
<riotz> no change
<riotz> apt-get install wayland
<cbreak> this is the year of linux on the server.
<thinky> i have this look now ; https://scontent.fbtz1-9.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/31502996_1936913806639096_5875970716439937024_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=461178a3c186eb6b6adec8eac12dd81a&oe=5B98FAA6
<riotz> on login screen select the wayland session
<thinky> can i remove after testing?
<riotz> yes
<riotz> it just registers another session
<thinky> riotz: did u see my screenshot?
<thinky> i would like that look
<riotz> thinky, it will stay the same
<kostkon> transhuman, what problems
<thinky> hmm
<thinky> E: Unable to locate package wayland
<riotz> uhm maybe it was xwayland
<riotz> let me check
<riotz> yeah
<riotz> apt-get install xwayland
<riotz> make sure you have no nvidia gfx card
<thinky> what about xorg?
<thinky> riotz: i have intel graphics integrated
<riotz> https://4bds6hergc-flywheel.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/switch-wayland-xorg.jpeg
<riotz> on login screen select the wayland session
<thinky> brb then..
<thinky> exit
<riotz> i dont remember if the naming is still the same on 18.04
<riotz> this is from 17.10 but you will figure out.. one will say xorg or wayland
<enissay> ibeekman: Done, I had a bad copy/cat
<enissay> :o
<vavkamil> it says "ubuntu" and "ubuntu on wayland"
<riotz> hehe.. yeah that was my guess.. naming got changed a bit
<tac_> Speaking of Xorg and Wayland, I have a general windowing question. We have a product with a UI running on Linux. If we want to lock down the system so we basically have a single full-screen application with nothing else accessible, what's an appropriate platform/library to target?
<thinky> back
<thinky> there were 2 options -ubuntu - ubuntu on wayland
<thinky> i chose -ubuntu on wayland
<tac_> I get the feeling we would just want to run X without a window manager
<thinky> i dont feel any difference at all
<riotz> hmm
<thinky> what is the difference and advantages?
<thinky> it is exactly same look and nothing changed
<riotz> wayland is the new bread.. whereas xorg is like 15 years old and a big mess like a lot of devs call it
<thinky> i dont see the difference
<riotz> but some things are not verry well supported on wayland now.. like vnc and desktop sharing
<thinky> how can i realise?
<riotz> on skype etc
<thinky> 1.78gb ram usage now
<riotz> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<nacc> tac_: you mean a kiosk-like mode?
<riotz> yeah well.. at least we saved a couple mbs
<thinky> $ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<thinky> ubuntu-wayland
<jluc> "ubuntu" here
<thinky> jluc: using gnome tweak tool?
<tac_> nacc, yep
<jluc> sometimes yes
<thinky> i am trying to find out if gnome tweak tool causing system slow down and lack of smoothness
<jluc> as for DE and settings, i never know what is related to what
<UserUS> thinky: use the top command to see resources being used by processes
<vavkamil> thinky, I', experiencing this too
<sere_> does the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver support opengl by default.. seems i have none
<MosesParts> Who would win in a fight? ubuntu or the borg?
<thinky> UserUS: i am using htop
<transhuman> anyone able to take a look at these errors. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RyBH44Nt8b it appear its caused by the tmp file system at the top. any idea how to fix?
<UserUS> thinky: compare the memory usage to your available memory
<tac_> In general, the Linux graphics stack is very large and it's something I would like to know more about.
<morgan_> hola
<nacc> tac_: i think that is in and of itself a supported model already, just fyi -- google around a bit
<thinky> UserUS: 1.89gb usage of 7.86gb ram
<MonkeyDust> thinky  https://askubuntu.com/questions/11537/why-is-wayland-better
<nacc> transhuman: what error?
<thinky> 7.60
<vavkamil> seems like my CPU and memory is OK, but it it's that smooth
<transhuman> in the list the one about dead tmp at the top
<nacc> transhuman: it says it's inactive, it doesn't necessarily mean an error
<transhuman> tmp.mount not found inactive dead
<nacc> transhuman: do you actually have a distinct /tmp mount configured?
<thinky> vavkamil: yea i dont feel smooth either
<jluc> but i have an issue that could be related to DE : all icon-buttons have disapeared off LibreOffice ribbon
<UserUS> thinky: Just for gnome-tweak-tool or overall?
<thinky> just for gnome tweak tool by now
<nacc> transhuman: actually describe your problem, not what you think youa re doing to diagnose it
<thinky> i feel like it ruins the original feel
<UserUS> thinky: yeah, that is high, have you tried unity tweak tool?
<thinky> but i dont like original look
<thinky> UserUS: unity tweak tool on gnome? O.o
<thinky> never thought
<thinky> i am on 18.04 atm
<nacc> UserUS: unity-tweak-tool is irreleant on 18.04
<nacc> *irrelevant
<transhuman> I am looking for clues why the desktop hangs with all desktops except gnome3 and even that doesnt behave nicely (hangs but actually loads desktop)
<riotz> thinky, maybe change your theme on the tweak tool?
<UserUS> nacc: I have 16, so care to explain why?
<thinky> riotz: i dont like to play with themes that much
<nacc> transhuman: what do you mean by 'hangs'? what version of ubuntu? what changed
<thinky> i just wanted to move top bar to the bottom that s all
<nacc> UserUS: unity was the default in 16.04 (not "16")
<thinky> with dash to panel extension
<riotz> pft
<nacc> UserUS: gnome is the default in 18.04
<transhuman> ubuntu 16.04 17 and 18 3 version upgrades to try and rapare
<riotz> its linux dude.. its made to be played with :D
<UserUS> thinky: that is built into appearance settings, no tweak tools needed
<transhuman> repair*
<vavkamil> I'm using "auto-hide" the dock and it's definitely not that smooth as I'm used too from 16.04
<jluc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/942140/icons-missing-from-libreoffice-toolbars?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa helped me to fix LibreOffice non displayed buttons
<UserUS> nacc: that means nothing, you can use both. mine has unity and gnome tweak tool
<nacc> transhuman: so you were on 16.04 and your desktop stopped working?
<thinky> UserUS: i cant see that in appearance
<transhuman> yeah ran out of hard drive space
<transhuman> its in a vm
<thinky> i mean top bar which date time showing
<thinky> to the bottom
<nacc> UserUS: that is true under unity
<thinky> not dashboard
<nacc> UserUS: but under gnome, there is no unity tweaking, as there is no unity
<UserUS> thinky: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966927/how-to-shift-side-bar-ubuntu-dock-to-bottom-on-ubuntu-17-10-and-later
<thinky> k
<nacc> transhuman: are you still trying to fix this? I feel like it's been at least weeks. Just reinstall
<UserUS> nacc: so install the dependencies? or is 18 different in some way
<nacc> UserUS: what?
<tgm4883> UserUS: 18.04 doesn't use Unity anymore
<nacc> UserUS: unity is not installed by default and not use by default in 18.04 (again, not "18")
<nacc> UserUS: it's a rather different desktop experience than 16.04
<thinky> UserUS: i am not talking about dock / dash board. i am talking title bar - top bar
<UserUS> nacc: yes, but it can be. or did they take that away?
<nacc> UserUS: why would you install unity?
<UserUS> thinky: the top bar you have to change your theme
<transhuman> I know I am just stubborn, I seem like I am finding possible causes every time I am just about to give up
<nacc> UserUS: it's not the default is all I said. You can install whatever you want of course, but that's not the point here.
<thinky> instead changing theme i used tweak tool
<thinky> dash to panel extension
<nacc> transhuman: I think you're wasting your time )
<nacc> :)
<transhuman> tmp file system seems like a reasonable cause
<transhuman> ok
<nacc> transhuman: you can look at `systemctl status tmp.mount`, but i doubt it will help you much
<UserUS> nacc: gotcha, no worries, I was more shocked the idea it couldn't be used lol
<nacc> transhuman: unless your disk is still full?
<transhuman> ok thanks
<riotz> another extension i can recommend is unite
<riotz> verry usefull on a notebook
<nacc> UserUS: it just wouldn't do anything by default (and is not installed) -- i imagine if you installed it, it would add unity, but then you're not running the default desktop and sort of on your own
<tgm4883> UserUS: it's not that it can't be used. nacc was stating that installing it wouldn't do anything. It would be like installing kde-tweak-tool on gnome
<tgm4883> sure you can do it, but don't expect much
<UserUS> yeah, not much, just little stuff
<thinky> riotz: what does it make?
<nacc> UserUS: it wouldn't do anything on 18.04
 * tgm4883 still sees that as pointless, but goes back to his Budgie install
<UserUS> nacc: idk, I have 16 and I can use it to change certain things like windows animations that gnome can't
<nacc> UserUS: right, only true on 16.04
<nacc> UserUS: your 16.04 experience is irrelevant to a fresh 18.04
<riotz> thinky, Unite is a GNOME Shell extension which makes a few layout tweaks to the top panel and removes window decorations to make it look like Ubuntu Unity Shell.
<nacc> UserUS: and *again* not "16", but 16.04. That is important, please use the correct version number.
<tgm4883> UserUS: You can use unity tweak tool to change unity settings? Color me surprised
<UserUS> well now you're both just getting snippy. peace
<thinky> riotz: how can i install it?
<riotz> thinky, https://extensions.gnome.org
<riotz> install browser extension for your browser then search unity and install that from the webinterface
<thinky> riotz: sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions
<riotz> uhm yes right.. i dont have install instructions for each and every app in top of my head
<thinky> another thing. how can i disable transparency of the dash board?
<riotz> no clue.. maybe with dconf-editor
<vavkamil> idk If I like gnome yet
<riotz> vavkamil, try the window snapping where you can arrange two windows on one screen
<riotz> you'll like gnome after that! ;P
<thinky> ohh cpu is burning
<thinky> wayland?
<thinky> around 50-51%
<thinky> 9 tabs open in firefox and 3 terminal
<riotz> by which process?
<riotz> someone is mining monero on your firefox probably
<thinky> what s that?
<riotz> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=monero
<thinky> brb
<thinky> lol
<enissay> for a cronjob, to run every 2 minutes, is it [2 * * * *] or [*/2 * * * *]  ?
<cbreak> 2 means "exactly at 2"
<cbreak> so it's the second :)
<enissay> aha, I thought so, thanks <3
<cheakoirccloud> I'm the chanop for ##ubuntu-install a channel dedicated for assistance with installing ubuntu.  Please come populate this channel and assist new users with their installs.
<Sven_vB> my other computer's screen went to standby, how do I find what made it do so? via SSH, I can still see the screen connected in xrandr, and "xscreensaver-command: screen blanking is currently disabled."
<Sven_vB> it blanked earlier, too, and woke up on mouse movement.
<Sven_vB> so it's probably some power management mechanism that I missed
<cbreak> Sven_vB: sounds normal. The screen should enter standby if it's not used
<cbreak> no point wasting energy on heating up the planet more :)
<Sven_vB> cbreak, well, I'd like to deactivate that. :)
<cbreak> ...
<Sven_vB> yeah except when you need build status displayed on the wall
<cbreak> just turn it off unless something failed... :P
<Sven_vB> or any other kind of mission control
<cbreak> I use xset dpms 300 300 300
<cbreak> that makes x sleep after 300 seconds
<cbreak> the man page for that thing shows what else you can do
<Sven_vB> how do I query the current values for those numbers?
<Sven_vB> (couldn't find that in the man page)
<Sven_vB> oh, it's probably part of "xset q"
<cbreak> I have that in my i3 config
<Sven_vB> it says DPMS (Energy Star):¶  Standby: 7200    Suspend: 7200    Off: 14400¶  DPMS is Disabled
<cbreak> so I never bothered to check what the defaults are
<blazeme8> On bionic, If I rapidly press F11 to take firefox into/out of fullscreen mode, my gnome-shell crashes/freezes. Does this happen for anyone else?
<Sven_vB> so the blanking probably isn't about dpms
<Sven_vB> seems it was xscreensaver after all, I just misunderstood what xscreensaver-command meant with "blanking".
<riotz> blazeme8, i cant reproduce that here
<vavkamil> I love the extensions
<duckx0r> I currently have 17.10 installed however when I do `do-release-upgrade` it says "No new release found." What could be causing this?
<vavkamil> duckx0r, you must wait couple of months for that
<kosta__> Hey All
<kosta__> I'm having issues with my res after 18.04 update. I can't change it from 1024 * 768
<kosta__> can someone please share some insight
<duckx0r> vavkamil, Oh... I thought it was as soon as it was released.
<Sven_vB> kosta__, do you have xrandr installed?
<tgm4883> duckx0r: not a few months, but probably sometime this week
<duckx0r> tgm4883, Ah, thanks.
<kosta__> I would say yes
<vavkamil> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<vavkamil> Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release.
<Sven_vB> kosta__, have you tried using xrandr to add a mode and then set that mode for some output?
<kosta__> Sven_vN, when checking terminal for xrandr i get the following message
<kosta__> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Sven_vB> kosta__, is that the only message?
<kosta__> sorry, no.
<kosta__> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<kosta__> default connected primary 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<kosta__>    1024x768      76.00*
<pisymbol> Has anyone seen the 17.10 “do-release-upgrade” tool hang with “Reading cache” when it is iniitally started? CPU spikes to 100% too.
<pisymbol> This is 17.10->18.04 LTS
<pisymbol> 3376 root      20   0  270020  32944  15656 R 100.3  0.1   5:36.89 bionic
<Sven_vB> kosta__, maybe you need other graphics card drivers. check the "additional software" section of Ubuntu's update settings.
<pisymbol> Does anyone know where do-release-upgrade sends any log messages? There is nothing in syslog.
<pisymbol> Or apt/*.log
<Exterminador> stupid question: I have a VPS (Ubuntu 16.04). is it possible to limit the amount of space a user can use in the /home/user/ dir?
<pisymbol> Ok, found the log file.
<pisymbol> @Exterminador: Why not use quota?
<cbreak> Exterminador: zfs has per dataset quotas, if you use that
<kosta__> Sven_vB, I'm currently using nvidia 390 drivers.
<Sven_vB> kosta__, does it offer some others? then you could try them
<kosta__> It did, I changed it to 390 which was the propriety tested one
<kosta__> still nothing
<pisymbol> @kosta__ what is your issue?
<kosta__> pisymbol, resolution is stuck on 1024 x 768 after 18.04 upgrade from 17.10
<pisymbol> Did you look at X.org log file?
<pisymbol> “/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<Exterminador> pisymbol: I'll take a look at quota thing. thanks for the tip. cbreak, I'll check that too. I need to do some research
<kosta__> pisymbol, what should I be looking for? I'm fairly new to Ubuntu
<cli> Is their a way to get flash to work natively with Ubuntu 17.10 and Firefox?
<cbreak> hahahahaha
<cbreak> people still use that garbage? :O
<cli> Yes it is for a community of computers that our employees use.
<cbreak> and you want to enable them to get malware easier?
<cbreak> maybe you could run that thing inside a vm... hmm...
<cli> These computers are "use at your own risk"  and as they are not connected to our company network.
<cbreak> probably best to use chrome or microsoft edge
<tgm4883> cbreak: that's not really helpful to the situation
<cbreak> firefox doesn't support that ancient legacy api for flash anymore
<cbreak> and chrome bundles flash, and keeps it up to date
<cbreak> at least I read they did that last year
<cli> I work help desk at my job and my boss was wondering why the earlier versions of Ubuntu (17.10 and below) supported Flash natively.
<kosta__> pisymbol, Sven_vB i sorted it
<kosta__> I booted using the previous kernal, it worked, I restarted to the current one and it started working
<tgm4883> cli: flash can work on current versions of firefox
<cbreak> cli: https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2465543/mozilla-firefox-is-latest-browser-to-kill-off-adobe-flash-support
<tgm4883> cli: you'd need to download and add it to the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory and then enable it
<cli> Thanks at cbreak and tgm4883
<cbreak> http://www.webupd8.org/2017/03/firefox-52-released-with-webassembly.html
<cbreak> "However, there is a way to continue using NPAPI plugins in Firefox - use Firefox ESR (Extended Support Release) instead. The latest Firefox 52 ESR continues to allow using NPAPI plugins, and it is supported until May 2018."
<cbreak> so you have... 1 day :D
<cbreak> oh, wait, it's already may
<vavkamil> just tell your boss that flash is deprecated
<cbreak> too late
<cli> Ahh geez lol
<tgm4883> cbreak: flash still works in Firefox
<tgm4883> cli: ^
<cli> Thanks tgm I will try to get it to work here in a few moments and see if I can be successful.
<tgm4883> cli: I would agree with the others though. You should be getting off of flash if possible.
<cbreak> https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2017/07/25/firefox-roadmap-flash-end-life/
<vavkamil> on the other hand, there it not much malware for ubuntu I guess
<vavkamil> definitely wouldn't put flash on windows machine
<cbreak> vavkamil: you sure?
<tgm4883> cbreak: pick a date please. Either it's tomorrow, or 2020
<cbreak> vavkamil: last time I installed it, I had some spyware amazon thingie in my toolbar
<cbreak> tgm4883: the API flash uses is gone tomorrow apparently
<cbreak> tgm4883: but adobe will continue to support it until 2020 it seems
<tgm4883> cbreak: in Firefox 52 ESR. What does that mean for people on Firefox 59 ?
<cbreak> tgm4883: long gone
<cbreak> 52 is the last one that supports the netscape plugin api as far as I know
<tgm4883> cbreak: so my firefox must be some sort of magical beast where I just tested it works?
<cbreak> or it uses something other than the standard netscape API
<cbreak> tgm4883: read the links :)
<cbreak> I'm not a firefox dev
<cbreak> I just repeat what I read there :)
<tgm4883> cbreak: I just repeat what I read from the link you posted
<tgm4883> Firefox 52 was released today and it includes two major changes: support for WebAssembly and the removal of support for NPAPI (Netscape Plugin API) plugins like Silverlight, Java, and others, with the exception of Flash.
<cbreak> so, special api for flash as I suspected above
<cli> This is the latest link I found for flash plugin for Firefox: https://websiteforstudents.com/installing-the-latest-flash-player-on-ubuntu-17-10/
<tgm4883> cbreak: you suspected ;)
<tgm4883> cli: that might work. I honestly haven't checked that, I just downloaded the flash player and dropped it in the directory, restarted firefox and enabled the plugin
<cli> Yea I am taking a look at it but I maybe running into some trouble with it
<transhuman> ok so this is my last ditch effort, how would i remove tmp.mount from (what I think is init.rd but I could be wrong)?
<cli> I am looking at the ESR of Firefox to see if that will work with the fire fox plugin I downloaded
<glowinthedarkCIA> Why is the gnome menu so slow to open?
<glowinthedarkCIA> its choppy/laggy on all my hardware
<classywhetten> Is there anything you've done inside of Gnome tweaks yet to try and fix it?
<cli> I worked!
<cli> *It worked!
<glowinthedarkCIA> ubuntu is dead
<glowinthedarkCIA> lol
<glowinthedarkCIA> is the gnome shit for tablets or something?
<ak_hepcat> Anybody know how i can try to get a package updated to a newer version due to security + bugfixes?  (pidgin )
<classywhetten> ak_hepcat, is it a newer version than what's available in the repo?
<classywhetten> you could try a combo of curl and sudo altinstall
<ak_hepcat> yes, it's newer than the repo, and the old dev-ppa  isn't maintained anymore
<classywhetten> which package is it? I can write you out a bash script
<classywhetten> If it's pidgin they have a guide on their website on how to compile from source. From there you'd just need to make an altinstall
<ak_hepcat> there's no  .deb's  for it, so it's a source-build.  never a fun time (though can be done) to deal with, especially WRT migrating from existing packages to source and back to packages.
<eaglgenes101> I'm having a bit of a configuration issue with systemd services
<classywhetten> ak_hepcat, have you submitted a bug report or gotten in touch with them via launchpad? there's dev packages for bionic and artful, but you just might need to submit a pull request
<classywhetten> or a bug report
<classywhetten> But I do see that the ubuntu packages are pretty far behind the source available on pidgin's website
<eaglgenes> How do I make it so that a service indirectly started by a timer counting down from boot isn't counted as a boot process
<ak_hepcat> yeah.   i'm trying to ressurect my U1 account from years of not using it and not having a good time remembering my email (oh, it knows my username, but can't log in with that!)
<eaglgenes> systemd assumes it is one, which makes it that much more difficult to diagnose actual boot problems
<eaglgenes> systemd-analyze says it's not done, even though I'm in the desktop environment
<classywhetten> might be a better question for #systemd since it's not a distro specific problem
<ELFrederich> how should I install Docker on the newest 18.04?  When I run `docker` on command line it prompts me to either `snap install docker` or `apt install docker.io` and to run `snap info docker` for additional versions
<ELFrederich> which should I do?
<classywhetten> I try to avoid snaps for things I want to move between devices. What does apt search docker give you in 18.04?
<ELFrederich> classywhetten, docker.io/bionic 17.12.1-0ubuntu1 amd64
<ELFrederich> that seems newer than the one in snap
<classywhetten> ELFrederich: I would go with the docker.io then
<eaglgenes> I'm having a bit of a problem getting any response from #systemd
<eaglgenes> Seems to be almost dead there
<Foofers> My 18.04 machine will not completely wake from suspend. The disks/fans spin up, but the screens remain blank. Anyone heard other complaints on this?
#ubuntu 2018-05-01
<wzy> cc
<pijama_boy> Does anybody know how to check nvidia settings with wayland?
<pijama_boy> nvidia xserver doesn't open
<LetterRip> hi all - trying to ugrade from artful and getting a huge number of 'broken' packages
<LetterRip> things that seem questionable that they would have issues with an upgrade
<LetterRip> any suggestions?
<classywhetten> Wayland is known to have a lot of issues with the proprietary Nvidia driver. Is there a reason you're using Wayland specifically over Xorg?
<toula> hey guys
<classywhetten> toula, How's it going?
<toula> just fine, but i do have a problem with my ubuntu mate :/
<classywhetten> Let's hear it
<toula> can't put my computer to suspend/sleep
<toula> searched everything but nothing works
<classywhetten> error codes?
<toula> no errors\
<toula> just shutting down and starts again
<classywhetten> Is it where you'll press suspend/sleep and it won't do anything? Or are the buttons missing?
<toula> no im pressing suspend
<toula> my computers tries to suspend or something starts again
<classywhetten> I would check in tweaks and make sure there aren't any dependencies missing
<classywhetten> also doing an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade can check if there are missing or broken packages.
<classywhetten> Something is interrupting the suspend signal getting sent
<classywhetten> It seems anyway
<classywhetten> I might also check on #ubuntu-mate if you haven't already
<php> Guten tag.
<php> Is anyone able to help me w/ this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1027916/issues-with-acer-swift-3-right-click-two-finger-click-not-recognised
<php> It's been over a week and I've had no replies so I think at this point, it's buried.
<gusggg> I've installed Ubuntu 16.04.04 and unless I first boot into recovery mode, I cannot get my graphical environment to load. Upon log-in I only see the desktop wallpaper, but not anything else.
<classywhetten> I do know that 18.04 included some new packages to help out with touchpads, and I think Gnome tweaks will give you the ability to set up custom touch pad things
<toula> okay thanks alot buddy
<gusggg> I cannnot switch to tty1 via Ctrl Alt F1
<gusggg> There's many similar questions on the internet, but for all of them it seems possible to switch into tty1. So I'm surprised about my situation
<nicomachus> gusggg: which graphics card and driver?
<classywhetten> gusggg: Which graphics card/driver are you using?
<nicomachus> ha
<aphotic> i just install ubuntu 18.04 and kubuntu-desktop, but when i login, there are no applications on the menu, i cannot open any settings or programs
<gusggg> :) It's a GTX1070 I believe. I am not sure which driver, or how to find out
<nicomachus> that's nvidia right?
<aphotic> ive tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop, deleting my home folder, but it doesn't help
<gusggg> nicomachus: Yes, right
<aphotic> i don't even know where to look for error logs for this
<nicomachus> gusggg: you may need to try enabling nomodeset.
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | gusggg
<ubottu> gusggg: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jpleau> Does typing r in the Alt+F2 input box work for anyone? I get "Command not found", apparently this is how I'm supposed to restart gnome-shell
<classywhetten> gsusggg: I sent you some info on how to check your graphics driver
<noober> hi, i want to wipe my windows and install ubuntu. if i tick option to delete windows while installing, will it fuck up anything?
<gusggg> classywhetten: nicomachus: it seemed to work for a single boot! Now let me see if I can't make it permanent
<gusggg> Are there any ramifications to having this setting? Will I still be able to make full use of the video card?
<nicomachus> gusggg: you shouldn't notice any differences whatsoever.
<nicomachus> it's just a different boot parameter
<noober> hello?
<classywhetten> noober: What's up?
<noober> i posted a question above, i'm a little bit concerned will my pc boot into blue screen
<classywhetten> If you delete windows while installing, it deletes the partition and frees up all of the space on the hard drive for your linux install. Linux isn't going to have any dependencies on the windows install.
<noober> so, windows wont fuck up anything after i install ubuntu?
<classywhetten> As long as you delete it during the installation
<noober> my pc wont boot into blue screen saying "you need recovery cd" or some shit like that?
<noober> yeah
<php> classywhetten: it doesn't give me quite what I need though
<classywhetten> noober: If you wipe the all of the existing partitions windows won't boot into recovery mode like it's doing now.
<noober> i have windows on my SSD, and everything else is on HDD. do i need to wipe hdd stuff as well?
<classywhetten> I would say back up your important files off of the drives (photos and documents you don't want to lose) and wipe both if just wiping the SSD doesn't work.
<noober> ah, i see
<noober> im asking that because few hours ago i just wiped my ssd and installed xubuntu on it and booted into blue screen sayin "you need windows recovery cd". then i had to install windows all over again
<classywhetten> What's happening is the windows bootloader is still existent and the bios/UEFI is finding that before GRUB (the Ubuntu boot loader that finds the OS)
<atlas_0x01> rpicschat
<rasp> chupa
<hal9000_> how do i highlight all files with the mouse in the file explorer (nautilus)?
<guiverc> hal9000_, try selecting one, then ^A (ctrl+a)
<hal9000_> guiverc: I know but using the mouse, not keyboard
<hal9000_> you could do this with konqueror 10 years ago. they make it so simple that you have to google these things
<hal9000_> simplicity that actually makes using it harder
<guiverc> you'll have to select one (not letting go of left-button), then scroll to other end of what you want to select then let go of left button
<guiverc> nah forget my advice - i keep moving stuff in the wrong place
<stochastix> is there a way to modify the udev rules so that a usb stick is mounted as read only?
<guiverc> nah it works with practice, you just have to be careful selecting first one (its not select the first, but select near first then highlight those wanted)
<guiverc> its easy if window is large enough (and view allows easy whitespace for first click)
<hal9000_> guiverc: doesn't work on 18.04. it just drags and drops the files
<hal9000_> guiverc: nm, i changed to thumbnail view and it kind of works. not sure why they only implemented it for that view though
<guiverc> i'm using 18.04 & got it to work on mine
<guiverc> okay - i agree, I can't get it to work with list view either...
<hal9000_> back button on mouse doesn't work in thumbnail/icon view though
<shevchuk> Is systemd logind KillUserProcesses set to yes by default on Ubuntu? IIRC it defaults to yes by systemd, but I can't find if it's overriden anywhere (not in logind.conf for sure, it's commented out)
<bgill> since last kernel update only root can play sound. I'm in the audio group and everything in /dev/snd is group audio and g+rw
<bgill> is there somewhere else permission needs to be set? pulseaudio is running and syslog shows no errors
<hal9000_> i accidetly finger myself. is this bad?
<hal9000_> right-click and finger. idk
<luispotro> hi guys, I'm looking for some orientation on how to troubleshoot this "black screen after resume" issue on Ubuntu 18.04
<luispotro> i5 on a GeForce940MX
<hyperreal> I installed Ubuntu with Secure Boot disabled, but now I want to boot into Ubuntu with Secure Boot enabled. Is there a way to do this without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Toadisattva> I'd like to remove items for a specific user from the pcmanfm right click context menu, for example "open in terminal" and the like, can anyone point me toward which file I would need to edit to do that?
<Bashing-om> luispotro: Which driver do you have installed : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/132530/en-us .
<Toadisattva> join #chromium
<Toadisattva> oops
<Toadisattva> lol
<quint> what if I don't want to
<Toadisattva> it's okay you don't have to
<luispotro> Bashing-om, I'm using 390.48
<Bashing-om> luispotro: Only thought I had; but your driver is correct .
<luispotro> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> luispotro: :) - If I knew more I would help more .
<luispotro> I'll try using prime-select intel to see if I can work around it, Bashing-om
<zaapiel> how do you update all installed apps wih apt-get?
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Bashing-om> xamithan: ^^ so ya run ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ' :)
<mica> i am having dificuties using netplan network configuration on ubuntu 18.04 server LTS, is there any graphical way of setting this up to make sure i am not doing typo errors in config? centos has nmtui for example thank you in advance for helping
<cfhowlett> mica, you might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<ekkis> I'm running 16.4 on VMWare and I extended the size of the disk.  now I need to tell the OS about it.  I'm running gparted but it won't let me resize the partition
<ekkis> what could I be doing wrong?
<ekkis> I have to do this every so often and I always bloody forget how to do it
<ekkis> I have /dev/sda1 with 20G and "unallocated" with another 20G.  how do I extend?
<cfhowlett> ekkis, you need to join those 2 parts
<ekkis> how?
<cfhowlett> ekkis, boot from an ubuntu .iso or USB.  DO NOT attempt this on a booted system
<ekkis> ugh
<ekkis> gosh
<guiverc> ekkis, `gparted` needs the drive unmounted to adjust size
<ekkis> how I hate dealing with these systems
<ekkis> says here I should be able to do it live: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/196512/how-to-extend-filesystem-partition-on-ubuntu-vm
<cfhowlett> false news
<ekkis> in all these years and this shit is still so difficult
<ekkis> I keep giving up on ubuntu across the years
<guiverc> are you using the `gparted` app, or gparted[-magic] distro (does it still exist?) - gparted-magic is a 'live' distro
<ekkis> I did `apt install parted`
<ekkis> it has a gui now.  last time I had to do this I did it on the command line
<guiverc> `gparted` is the gui version of `parted`
<ekkis> ah
<ekkis> I remember last time I did this I didn't have to boot from a CD
<guiverc> is you fs lvm?
<EriC^> ekkis: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -ls"
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm  (if using lvm; it can grow/shrink during use unlike gparted)
<ekkis> no lvm
<ekkis> I'm reading: https://alexanderzeitler.com/articles/resizing-a-vmware-workstation-partition-using-gparted/
<ekkis> which seems to address the issue
<ekkis> stand by...
<ekkis> shit.  those instructions require I boot from CD-ROM too
<ekkis> sigh...
<eletious> why can't you boot from CD-ROM in vmware @ekkis
<ekkis> well... all right.  I'll have to go download the damn thing, figure out how to mount it and figure out how to boot from it
<ekkis> I'm just frustrated.  all I want to do is extend the bloody disk but I have so much to figure out every time
<ekkis> I can't remember this shit
<eletious> Agreed.  Wish there were a better way to automate these things...
<ekkis> I don't even have a CD on my machine
<eletious> you have USB ports... same difference for the most part
<EriC^> ekkis: cant you boot the iso?
<ekkis> since I'm running this on VMWare, could I not mount the .iso in VMWare as my "CD-ROM"?
<ekkis> EriC^: possibly.  I just don't know how to do any of this
<eletious> ekkis: exactly
<ekkis> ok.  10min to download it.  in the meantime, how do I get my Ubuntu to boot from it? how do I tell VMWare that this iso is to serve as my cd-rom?
<bonzibuddy> hmmm on ubuntu 18.04 my ability to lock my screen stopped after installing a graphics card
<bonzibuddy> the keyboard short cut is still there... but it doesnt do anything
<eletious> ekkis: should just be in the vm settings, under "Storage"
<bonzibuddy> i have no idea where to even begin figuring this out, my google fu has turned up nothing... thoughts?
<bonzibuddy> not working after a reboot, ensured the key combo didnt get remapped are what google comes up with, neither have resolved it :( brand new install!
<eletious> can you lock the screen normally?
<eletious> *manually - like by clicking "lock screen"
<bonzibuddy> eletious - that button appears to be missing...?
<eletious> :O
<bonzibuddy> i can only log out or power off
<bonzibuddy> or i'm very, very oblivious to this lock button - not impossible!
<eletious> you might have lost that sleep mode on a hardware level, is all i can think of
<eletious> you updated drivers and everythings?
<bonzibuddy> hmmm
<bonzibuddy> well i've installed a new rx560 which is supposedly supported by this kernel... ill look into that
<eletious> if that's the only change... found a weird blog post in mostly chinese, it could be a gnome setting?
<bonzibuddy> i did that - tried enabling onboard gfx in bios (it affected framerate so i turned it back off) - installed some profiling apps - hardware sleep mode support issue seems the most likely
<eletious> can you run `gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen`
<eletious> and make sure that's false
<bonzibuddy> ohh the plot thickens, it returns true!
<eletious> https://blog.csdn.net/laviolette/article/details/79525628
<bonzibuddy> ...definitely didnt change that myself, but maybe like glmark2 does that to prep for its tests?
<eletious> woah
<eletious> does changing it back work?
<bonzibuddy> yep, that fixed it
<bonzibuddy> eletious - thanks!  i am very perplexed as to how that got set, though
<bonzibuddy> ill try running glmark2 again...
<eletious> Glad it worked for you!
<ekkis> ok, I downloaded the boot ISO and figured out to mount it in VMWare.  when I try to boot up my machine I press ESC and get to GRUB.  how do I tell it to boot from the CD-ROM?
<ekkis> oh... I had to "connect" it
<spikebike> I feel like I'm missing something in 18.04.  I have two monitors, I can switch workspaces, but only the left monitor changes.
<eletious> I'll be honest, i still haven't figured out how to change workspaces
<spikebike> changing is easy, but only works for 1 of my 2 monitors
<spikebike> control-alt up/down
<spikebike> or super up/down
<eletious> oh, right. gnome.
<eletious> memory serving gnome tweak tool has a setting for specifically what you're looking for
<spikebike> and I can't even do my right monitor seperately, it just never moves
<spikebike> ah, I'll install that and look, thanks.
<eletious> the real question isn't why "Workspaces on Primary Display Only" is on by default - why is it an option in the first place?
<zw_> '''
<spikebike> yeah, I don't see the use case for switching half of your monitors to a different workspace
<spikebike> eletious: I can confirm the tweak tool fixes it
<eletious> nice. wonder why that setting changes...
<spikebike> I miss the 2x2 workspaces, but 4x1 is ok, annoying you can't go from 1 -> 4 or 4->1
<C0CKsucka> Hellooooo
<C0CKsucka> I need help
<mbjerke> I just tried installing ubunut, upon reboot i get a "PANIC: double fault, error_code 0x0"
<mbjerke> the device is an intel NUC 7CJYH
<Borw3> Hello guys, my ubuntu 18.04 can't spot usb disks connected
<AAAAA52563156> helloevery1, can someone give me link to ubuntu 16.04 lts i386 iso?
<AAAAA52563156> their website is such mess, ffs  even their search doesnt find it
<rajivmars> ubuntu 18.04 stops i386.
<AAAAA52563156> yes, i want 16.04 SIXTEEN
<rajivmars> go oh sorry.
<AAAAA52563156> 18.04 is everyfreakingwhere, even a blind couldnt miss it ;)
<ducasse> AAAAA52563156: try releases.ubuntu.com
<Borw3> Helllo guys, was reading around and saw that kernel 4.4 LTS is being supported untill 2022, so will it work on 18.04? :)
<AAAAA52563156> thank you
<Borw3> Current 4.15 works shitty on my wifi
<chrmhoffmann> why is 18.04 not showing up in do-release-upgrade from 17.10?
<tbuehlmann> hey there, I'm setting up 18.04 (desktop) right now and I'm planning to use i3wm instead of gnome. having that installed, I'm now trying to open  gnome-control-center (as it was possible for 16.04 using unity-control-center), but that fails with "ERROR:../shell/cc-panel-list.c:926:cc_panel_list_set_active_panel: assertion failed: (data != NULL)". any idea?
<ducasse> !releasenotes | chrmhoffmann
<ubottu> chrmhoffmann: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<chrmhoffmann> thanks. looks like the "few days" are not over then.
<chrmhoffmann> thx.
<ODIN> start
<Fuchs> stop
<rajivmars> guys, how to check the version of program which is not installed in 18.04?
<dnegreira> rajivmars: apt show <package-name>
<rajivmars> ok.
<operator-error> rajivmars: if you won't even more detailed information about a package, you can use apt-cache show <package name>
<operator-error> rajivmars: *want
<rajivmars> operator-error. ok
<thinky> how can i add more wallpapers in ubuntu that changes periodically?
<thinky> which currently have few default wallpapers
<USERNAME00> thinky, move them to /usr/share/wallpapers
<USERNAME00> or /backgrounds i forget which one it is
<thinky> USERNAME00: thanks i will try
<operator-error> thinky: another thing, in the KDE version (Kubuntu), you can set your wallpaper type to Slideshow.
<operator-error> I can't speak for the other desktop environments.
<thinky> operator-error: i am using native ubuntu 18.04
<thinky> is it possible to do so in ubuntu?
<operator-error> ah.
<operator-error> thinky: it might be, but I'm not sure.
<thinky> another thing how can i disable transparency of buttom dashboard?
<thinky> how can i copy wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds  from pictures folder?
<thinky> how can i copy to /usr/share/backgrounds
<thinky> test
<thinky> how can i copy wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds from pictures folder?
<thinky> it doesnt allow me to copy
<Borw3> thinky: sudo cp -r /pictures/* /usr/share/backgrounds
<guiverc> thinky, you can't copy because you don't have permissions. you need to elevate them. are you familiar with commands (terminal etc) as its what i use..
<Borw3> thinky: sudo cp -r /pictures_folder_location/* /usr/share/backgrounds
<thinky> thx Borw3
<thinky> i will try
<thinky> cp: cannot stat '/Pictures/ubuntuwalls/*': No such file or directory
<thinky> what can be the problem?
<Borw3> thinky: use '~/Pictures' not /Pictures
<thinky> oh
<guiverc> fyi: ~ is a shorthand for your user.home directory
<cbreak> ~ is a shell shortcut, you can see it in action with echo: echo ~username
<thinky> it copied all home location :S
<thinky> all music video folders
<thinky> how can i delete them?
<brainwash> tbuehlmann: bug 1766799
<ubottu> bug 1766799 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center (ERROR) ../shell/cc-panel-list.c → 926 → cc_panel_list_set_active_panel → assertion failed → (data != NULL)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766799
<thinky> is there undo command?
<guiverc> thinky, " sudo rm -r /usr/share/backgrounds/*.mp4 "  (will delete all mp4 files, -r = recursively)
<tbuehlmann> brainwash: thanks!
<thinky> now i deleted /usr/share/backgrounds folder :S
<thinky> damn
<thinky> how can i undo?
<guiverc> thinky, rm is the remove command, sudo elevates your privileges (as /usr/share isn't yours..)
<thinky> but i cant see backgrounds folder anymore
<guiverc> " sudo mkdir /usr/share/backgrounds "  will re-create it.  assuming you don't have backup, I'd probably just re-install the wallpaper debs
<ice9> how to delete juju controller?
<cbreak> thinky: you can delete stuff with rm -r
<cbreak> be careful what you tell it to delete
<thinky> guiverc: there was a folder except wallpapers
<cbreak> it will be gone after deleting
<Skaface82> i accidentely removed my home folder once with rm -rf
<Skaface82> even though i thought i was being careful
<thinky> damn :S
<thinky> it should warn
<thinky> or there should be undo command
<cbreak> thinky: what should warn?
<guiverc> thinky, the command i gave would only delete the files i ending in .mp4 - what command did you use?
<cbreak> why should there be an undo command?
<Skaface82> i always keep my finger away from the enter key when typing rm -rf
<Skaface82> ;)
<thinky> because newbies can delete
<cbreak> thinky: if you want warning, use rm -i
<thinky> like me
<thinky> ok
<thinky> can somebody tell me what was inside /usr/share/backgrounds/contest folder?
<thinky> i wanted to add new wallpapers for slide
<guiverc> depends on your version of ubuntu - i think it would be the winners, or entries for the next "ubuntu release" - the winners are the default wallpapers shipped with release
<thinky> my version is 18.04
<thinky> there was some pictures and contest folder in the backgrounds folder
<guiverc> thinky, `sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic ubuntu-wallpapers` will probably restore the missing wallpapers; not sure about contest ones though..
<thinky> let me try
<Spookan> you dont do apt-get anymore?
<thinky> guiverc: thank you very much ! contest folder is back :D
<thinky> with xml file
<guiverc> thinky, fyi: even though you are running bionic (18.04), you can still install other versions of ubuntu's wallpapers, eg. trusty, xenial, artful, karmic... (its a long list!)
<thinky> cp -r moves or copies?
<guiverc> cp = copy, mv = move
<thinky> guiverc: what if i do cp -i?
<thinky> because when i checked pictures folder i realised all is gone
<thinky> i didnt mean to move them
<guiverc> -i = interactive ; if unsure `man cp` will show you the reference manual page for cp command
<thinky> now i need to download all pictures again
<thinky> and i wonder why it copied all Home location
<thinky> because of /* maybe?
<guiverc> be careful with commands, esp commands with `sudo` (as sudo elevates privileges) - double check anything you do, and ideally only do commands that you understand
<thinky> ok i will be careful
<guiverc> are their any spaces in your names - a space is a delimiter for commands, so it can change meaning
<thinky> sudo cp -r /home/user/Pictures/ubuntuwall/ /usr/share/backgrounds
<thinky> is this ok?
<thinky> because i just want to copy pictures in /ubuntuwall/ folder
<MonkeyDust> thinky  you can do that with ln or ln -s
<guiverc> I would `cp -r /home/user/Pict/ubuntuwall/* /usr/share/backgrounds/` (don't copy this!, the key is the /* so it copies files within - but that's me)
<thinky> when i did sudo cp -r ~/Pictures/ubuntuwalls/* /usr/share/backgrounds
<thinky> it copied all Home location
<thinky> annoying
<guiverc> if your pictures are say .jpg, you could `cp../pic/ubuntuwalls/*.jpg /usr/share/backgrounds/`  (ie. use *.jpg, or *.png etc)
<thinky> ok
<blackflow> thinky: question is, why are you copying stuff from your home to /usr/share ?   That directory is typically for packages to drop in files, not user files.
<thinky> blackflow: i am trying to add more wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds
<blackflow> yeah but why? surely whatever program is using them, can use a dir on your ~/ too ?
<thinky> blackflow: how is that?
<thinky> instead of copying can i use external wallpapers?
<thinky> i am just trying to add new wallpapers to slideshow
<thinky> i downloaded https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/18.04.1-0ubuntu1
<thinky> including xml files
<blackflow> "downloaded"?
<thinky> blackflow: yes?
<blackflow> why not  apt install ubuntu-wallpapers?
<thinky> right
<thinky> how can i do?
<blackflow> like, "sudo apt install ubuntu-wallpapers"
<thinky> including old ubuntu versions
<thinky> ?
<blackflow> thinky: run "apt search ubuntu-wallpapers" and you'll see more packages, for older ubuntus as well.
<blackflow> I'm guessing installing those will do the trick.
<spikebike> I just did a 18.04 install and apt install ubuntu-wallpapers just says it's already installed
<thinky> thank you blackflow ! :D
<guiverc> spikebike, blackflow's command was `apt search` so it didn't install, it provided a long list of candidates to install
<thinky> yes
<pavlushka> how to auto-reconfigure raise-network to use dhcp other than manually editing /etc/network/interfaces on ubuntu 16.04 64bit?
<thinky> guiverc: yes i saw many wallpaper packs
<spikebike> guiverc: right, but my point is the default desktop install includes that package
<cluelesslol> pavlushka: gui or headless?
<cluelesslol> How do you resolve various package requirements/dependencies when compiling stuff?
<pavlushka> cluelesslol: headless
<cluelesslol> irssi requires >2.6 glibc
<cluelesslol> but I can't find that anywhere
<cluelesslol> and there are literally hundreds of packages
<cluelesslol> how the f* are you supposd to sort this realistically
<blackflow> spikebike: yes, it does it seems. I was just trying to understand what thinky was doing, as downloading from the LP URL is definitely not the right way to do it.
<cluelesslol> pavlushka: you edit /etc/network/interfaces   or use   "ip help"  or you use systemd (not suggested)
<spikebike> blackflow: agreed
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: you could try apt-get build-dep irssi
<thinky> cant i install all of them in a single pack?
<spikebike> cluelesslol: either take them one at a time and go the install, or ask ubuntu to build the dependencies for the irssi that's already in the ubuntu repos
<cluelesslol> spikebike: the irssi in the ubuntu repos is too old
<cluelesslol> that's why I'm having to build the thing
<MonkeyDust> thinky  in a terminal, type   apt search wallpaper
<spikebike> cluelesslol: right, but if you build the old irssi's dependencies that's likely to be close to 100% of what you need for the new irssi
<thinky> MonkeyDust: i did and it showed many packs
<spikebike> cluelesslol: sudo apt-get build-dep irssi
<MonkeyDust> thinky  great, install the wallpapers you want
<pavlushka> I want some better suggestion to my problem please
<cluelesslol> spikebike: that sounds overloaded as hell but sounds like it'll solve my problem
<spikebike> cluelesslol: why?
<thinky> doing now but it is taking time
<thinky> one by one
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: hardly overloaded, it's what APT is designed for
<spikebike> cluelesslol: irssi depends on 8 packages, of which even a minimal install is likely to have at least 6 of
<cluelesslol> spikebike: because instead of installing precisely what is required for the build, you are suggesting to install old shit, in hopes it fulfills most of my requirements, with still no real understanding of how to properly do it
<spikebike> cluelesslol: it's not "old shit" it's up to date packages
<cluelesslol> spikebike: so either there's no way to do it properly, which is stupid, or there's something major I'm missing
<spikebike> cluelesslol: don't assume just because irssi is ancient that things like perl and libssl are not current
<MonkeyDust> i use irssi
<spikebike> I use irssi as well
<cluelesslol> spikebike: you're telling me to use "builddep" for irssi, but the current irssi version is old
<cluelesslol> might it have the wrong dependencies?
<spikebike> cluelesslol: generally it works fine, try it before complaining about it
<blackflow> thinky: (I'm omitting sudo in that last apt command, just in case. understand what this does before you do it):   apt-cache -q search --names-only ubuntu-wallpapers | awk '/^ubuntu-/{print $1}' | xargs apt install
<cluelesslol> What if   irssi v1.0 requires  glib 2.4,   and v1.5  requires glib3.0  ?
<blackflow> cluelesslol: then you snap it. that's why it was invented.
<cluelesslol> spikebike:   forgive me being an asshole, but that's not a real solution, ti's a workaround.
<blackflow> dependency hell is a thing.
<cluelesslol> blackflow: snap what out of it?
<blackflow> cluelesslol: the newer irssi that requires package versions clashing with exsiting ones
<spikebike> cluelesslol: I looked at irssi and every single dependency has a >=version
<spikebike> so  the bleeding edge libs are likely to work
<cluelesslol> spikebike: I don't like that answer "likely"
<thinky> done
<cbreak> that's all you can get with compiled programs
<cbreak> since ABI breakage is not captured by version numbers
<spikebike> cluelesslol: building from source means often an untested configuration, so install the dependencies first, and if there's a version case, maybe one time in 100 you might actually have to manually install a different version
<duckx0r> I just installed mysql on a couple of servers (ubuntu 18.04) and I'm kind of confused because no matter what I do when I execute `mysql -u root -p` as root I can enter any password (or no password) and it works. I then set the root password using mysql_secure_installation and flushed the tables, but I can still connect with root with an empty password. And if I try to connect using the mysql root account using any other user to connect, the password I set
<duckx0r> doesn't work.
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: you asked for an easier solution. we're offering an easier solution for you to try. why not try it first before complaining about it?
<spikebike> cluelesslol: if you don't like that then flatpack, docker, and related lets packages include exactly the versions they want
<cluelesslol> Gargravarr: spikebike   I appreciate the easier solution you suggested.  I'm asking if there's a "proper" solution that actually solves package dependency rather than kludging it
<cluelesslol> it's 2018, this should be solved.
<Gargravarr> duckx0r: are you connecting to 'mysql -h localhost' or 'mysql -h 127.0.0.1'? it was changed recently to include passwordless root auth when using Unix sockets
<cbreak> cluelesslol: there are solutions on Mac OS
<cbreak> so called "Application Bundles"
<cbreak> I'm sure ubuntu has something similar
<blackflow> cluelesslol: "proper" solution nowadays is containerizing it. snap, flatpak, docker, ...
<cbreak> and of course there's the hard-core sledgehammer approach, virtualization
<cluelesslol> blackflow: makes sense I suppose
<cbreak> and then there are solutions in between the two, containerization like with lxc
<cluelesslol> I just don't understand why package dependency is so hard.
<cbreak> cluelesslol: you're not a programmer then :)
<cluelesslol>  package/version/files
<blackflow> cluelesslol: but what Gargravarr suggested is what I'd try first. install src deb, bump the irssi version (mind the patches), and see if it builds/runs with nothing else changed.
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: if it wasn't, Linux wouldn't be anything like the OS it is today
<duckx0r> Gargravarr, Interesting. I was using whatever the default hostname is since I didn't specify it.
<cluelesslol> cbreak: bullshit.   /system/package/files         MY PROGRAM: LOAD {PACKAGE:VERSION}
<cluelesslol> DONE
<cbreak> haha... no
<cluelesslol> no confusion or BS
<Gargravarr> it's a very simple problem that just snowballs when you have complex applications that build on multiple dependencies. that's why package managers exist in the first place
<cluelesslol> I meant   /system/package/version
<cbreak> if that'd be done in practice, we'd never get security patches deployed
<spikebike> cluelesslol: there is generally not a magic system that maps out every package on the planet and figures out somehow magically what versions of libraries it will work with.... that extra work is done by people and the result is called a distro.  But if you use a distro generally 99% or more of packages are just fine, and you might need to spend a few minutes to get the bleeding edge version of whatever
<Gargravarr> and why APT is my first port of call for anything
<spikebike> packages that interest you.
<cbreak> cluelesslol: also, you can have several incompatible variants of the same package's same version
<Gargravarr> spikebike: and for the other 0.5% of cases, there's backports
<spikebike> Gargravarr: exactly, IMO aps it the top reason to use debian or it's derivatives
<cluelesslol> spikebike:   I mean that package management/incompatibility should never be a problem.  It's literally such an easy thing to solve
<cluelesslol> cbreak:    /package/version/variant
<zofrex> <cluelesslol> I just don't understand why package dependency is so hard. < it's NP Hard!
<zofrex> I'm here all night
<zofrex> try the fish
<cbreak> cluelesslol: you clearly are clueless :P
<blackflow> zofrex: lol
<zofrex> oh hey blackflow didn't know you were here too
<spikebike> cluelesslol: that sounds like the opinion of someone who hasn't tried it
<danslo> Isn't Snap exactly what cluelesslol is looking for?
<blackflow> zofrex: yah :)
<zofrex> cluelesslol: you might want to check out Nix, if you want the 2018 version of dependency management
<spikebike> danslo: yeah snap, flatpack, docker, or similar
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: take Python 2 and Python 3. they are mutually incompatible for a good reason - 3 was redesigned using what they learned with 2. same principle applies to most library compatiblities
<spikebike> many others
<cbreak> Gargravarr: 3.5 and 3.6 are incompatible too though
<zofrex> also you could take a look at Semantic Versioning which is social rather than technical but attempts to fix some problems you've mentioned
<cbreak> and 3.4 as well...
<zofrex> for some reason that made a lot of people very angry though
<cbreak> zofrex: it doesn't work
<Gargravarr> cbreak: joy :P i stick with 2.7 like many others
<danslo> I think the complaint is that it doesn't work with apt out of the box. Use another tool. problem solved
<zofrex> well, I'm not asserting that it works, just that it _attempted_ and is worth knowing about if you're understanding this problem space :)
<cbreak> semantic versioning is really old, apple uses it for Mac OS for a long time
<cbreak> but in general, it doesn't work because software has too many reasons to change
<cbreak> and if you're not someone like apple, you can't really force anyone to use precompiled binaries
<cluelesslol> Gargravarr: So?  You allow applications to dictation:   Use:Python2.7
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: exactly, and then the package manager works out dependencies from there
<blackflow> sometimes the simplest solution is shockingly effective. install src deb, bump version, remove patches, build. I'm betting a fake bitcoin it'd work in this case too.
<Gargravarr> you seem highly resistant to the idea of using the package manager for exactly one of its use cases
<cluelesslol>    maintainer/package/version/variant -> package{hash}
<cbreak> cluelesslol: compiling is not neccessarily entirely deterministic
<cluelesslol> require {package:hash}    or  require {maintainer/package/version/variant}
<cbreak> you'd get thousands of different hashes for the same version of the same package
<cluelesslol> or allow the application developers to write in,  "compatible with   maintainer/package/version/{0,1,2}
<cluelesslol> like, wtf
<blackflow> cluelesslol: the only problem with that is a myriad untested combinations.
<cbreak> reproducible builds are rare for obvious reasons
<cluelesslol> cbreak: the hash is meant so that you can name the package, and hash the other variables or somthing, not the binary
<cluelesslol> point is, it's EASY to stay organized
<cluelesslol> I don't understand why it's so hard
<blackflow> and then support becomes way harder. someone walks in with a specific X-Y-Z version/hash combo, no one else is using, and then what.
<cbreak> cluelesslol: obviously you don't
<Gargravarr> cluelesslol: might i recommend you publish a blog on this topic?
<cbreak> cluelesslol: because the "other variables or something" are not sufficient to capture the differences between binaries
<cbreak> cluelesslol: fact is: You WILL have to test it
<cluelesslol> Gargravarr: I might lel
<cbreak> and you WILL have to risk incompatibility
<cluelesslol> cbreak:   If you have it organized simply, the developer can test versions of packages and mark them as supported/compatible
<blackflow> learn from other people's mistakes. ZFS on Linux recently had a huge data corruption bug. Why? Because of untested dependency version bump in whatwasthatlib...
<cluelesslol> cbreak: If people need new ones, they just download the one listed
<cluelesslol> no big deal
<cluelesslol> no confusion
<cbreak> cluelesslol: there are too many to test
<spikebike> additionally it's pretty common for packages to have a dozen or so knobs to twist to determine what exact app/libraries will be produced
<cluelesslol> no  "apt-cache search glibc" returning 100 results
<cluelesslol> that's i nsanity
<MonkeyDust> cluelesslol  you can filter on it, start with   apt search ^glibc
<blackflow> or use --names-only
<MonkeyDust> mind the ^, to indicate it's the beginning of the name
<cluelesslol> MonkeyDust: but I can't search by version
<zofrex> faced with a problem that does not seem hard, yet other people clearly consider it hard - both by their own accounts of it, and their failure to solve the problem - there are two options:
<zofrex> 1) realise you probably do not understand the problem well enough to see why it is in fact hard
<zofrex> 2) insist the problem is not hard
<cluelesslol> zofrex: It's hard because the community hasn't chosen one, so we're stuck in this shitty place where no one does it right
<zofrex> it's not that simple.
<cluelesslol> zofrex: the one I mentioned, IS RIGHT
<blackflow> or third, run gentoo (or any other source based distro) where versions and package options are a flick of a proverbial switch away. at the expense of having to build stuff from source, which is the cost of.... arbitrarily flipping version and option switches.
<zofrex> how do you know? you know almost nothing about the problem, so to assert that you - and you alone - know the solution is quite frankly arrogant
<spikebike> zofrex: all problems are easy... if you don't understand them.
<ducasse> cluelesslol: if you want to continue this argument, please do so in another channel
<cluelesslol> zofrex: How could   maintainer/package/version/variant  POSSIBLY fail?
<cluelesslol> stupid design decisions are stupid
<MonkeyDust> this discussion is more for -offtopic, or -discuss
<Gargravarr> this conversation is straying too far from the channel topic. please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish to continue
<cbreak> cluelesslol: it fails because it's not expressive enough
<Ben64> or even better, nowhere
<zofrex> cluelesslol: I am going to respect ducasse's wishes here
<cbreak> cluelesslol: think a tiny bit about it please
<Gargravarr> duckx0r: try using -h 127.0.0.1. that should fail with an incorrect password
<duckx0r> Gargravarr, You're right.
<ice9> when i bootsrap localhost, it throw error about unknown certificate authority and it doesn't create the controller, any idea?
<Gargravarr> the subtle difference of localhost vs IP in MySQL :)
<blackflow> Gargravarr: you mean unix socket vs tcp socket?
<Gargravarr> blackflow: yes
<Gargravarr> blackflow: but in the sense that, most other applications resolve 'localhost' as 127. MySQL uses it as a special keyword
<blackflow> Gargravarr: not sure I follow. "localhost" is a resolved to whatever the DNS responds with. traditionally it's 127.0.0.1, but doesn't need to be. you're saying that mysql is ignoring this and treating it in whatever custom way?
<cbreak> blackflow: localhost is only resolved to an ip if you ask a DNS resolver
<Gargravarr> blackflow: that is my understanding, yes. MySQL takes 'localhost' to mean 'Unix socket connection'. everything else would resolve it to an IP address
<cbreak> wonder how it'd handle "localhost."
<Gargravarr> cbreak: try it, see what breaks :)
 * cbreak doesn't use databases
<blackflow> cbreak: yes. if the parameter is "hostname or IP", and you give it a string, it should|must be treaded as a name and asked to be resolved.
<cbreak> blackflow: but is it 'hostname or ip'?
<blackflow> however, what I was aiming at, if you don't use -h (implying tcp), it defaults to the unix socket path
<blackflow> cbreak: I'm pretty sure the format of IP is highly specifc to treat anything else as a hostname
<pomarius> hi girlsd
<pomarius> firefox gümledi aga ya bi yardım edebilcekmnisinz
<cbreak> sounds like someone has a broken keyboard driver.
<pomarius> hi, our firefox is not working how can I fix it?
<ice9> why when deploying charms, it creates new lxc container per charm?
<ducasse> !doesntwork | pomarius
<ubottu> pomarius: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<luna_> Videos from Linux Fest Northwest 2018 is out on Youtube now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e6BKJPnb5o https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-UEJ0bka44&list=PLjDc7gDlIASRIr2cr2AkhOSEGY96WhscR
<ducasse> luna_: no spam here, please
<duckx0r> How do we install php-mcrypt for Ubuntu 18.04? The package doesn't exist.
<Gargravarr> duckx0r: you could install it through PEAR: http://pecl.php.net/package/mcrypt
<duckx0r> Gargravarr, It turns out it's deprecated as of PHP 7.1, so instead I'll use openssl.
<Sven_vB> is there any way to defend against evil USB devices except not connecting them? I should probably at least tell udev that the device on this physical port is supposed to be a webcam, right? so it can't suddenly decide it's a keyboard.
<Borw3> Sven_vB: What you mean by evil?
<Gargravarr> Sven_vB: http://www.cisoplatform.com/profiles/blogs/bad-usb-defense-strategies
<Gargravarr> but it's only really a concern if you know someone else has access to your computer and they may accidentally/intentionally connect an untrusted USB device
<longword> Come back PS/2! All is forgiven!
<Gargravarr> longword: :D
<Sven_vB> Gargravarr, Borw3, I'm just not sure "made in china" is the only reason for the very cheap price.
<irwiss> Gargravarr: so the scenario for 99% business pcs in service :D
<Gargravarr> irwiss: very true
<Borw3> Sven_vB: LOL
<Sven_vB> Gargravarr, thanks for the link!
<Gargravarr> good luck :)
<laptop> anyone to install windows iso within linux without using a usb
<laptop> I thought about using virtualbo
<laptop> but I want to install it to a physical partition
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<Gargravarr> laptop: you will not be able to install Windows to a physical partition without booting up from it via USB/DVD
<laptop> okay let us say a I create a separate partition NTFS using gparted
<laptop> and launch the iso from there to replace the rest of the HD which lets say is linux
<Sven_vB> but really, this world has become crazy. 12 megapixels and shipping around half the globe for the price of a sandwich.
<laptop> in other words copy that partition with linux to another part of the hd
<laptop> and rebuild the grub boot menu and then replace the old partition that hosted linux with the window
<laptop> OS
<laptop> is that possible
<Gargravarr> laptop: is there a reason for subjecting yourself to this pain and not just buying a cheap USB stick?
<laptop> I am in a remote town in New England with no easy access to anything
<Gargravarr> can you not make do with a VM?
<laptop> VM is too slow
<laptop> it does not use all the processor speed, it is a box inside a box
<Gargravarr> fair enough. i will tag out at this point :)
<laptop> and unlike the tardis does get smaller not larger
<laptop> I came across this entry https://askubuntu.com/questions/86618/how-to-install-windows-alongside-linux
<Gargravarr> ah, the qemu-with-physical-partition approach
<cbreak> qemu? :O
<Gargravarr> your mileage will certainly vary, heed the warning that it may break your machine with two OSes fighting for the hard drive at the same time
<cbreak> that's even slower than modern VMs
<laptop> does that even work
<laptop> I like the other option where it tries to launch the iso
<Gargravarr> cbreak: not when paired with KVM
<laptop> from a NTFS within grub
<cbreak> Gargravarr: I had windows, linux and mac os on the same computer for some time
<cbreak> worked ok :)
<laptop> yes but how do you do it without a usb stick
<cbreak> the oses have different subdirs on the efi partition
<cbreak> laptop: usb sticks are super cheap
<laptop> I know but I live in rural Maine
<laptop> the most rural part
<laptop> I am lucky to have mcdonalds
<cbreak> no postal service?
<laptop> not really
<Gargravarr> laptop: ask yourself whether you're prepared to brick your laptop in the process of installing it
<laptop> yes
<laptop> i have a backup dvd of ubuntu
<cbreak> laptop: usb hard disks will probably work too
<laptop> in case of that
<Gargravarr> cos a lot of these options have quite a lot of risk of breaking your Linux install
<cbreak> or a separate hard disk
<laptop> what if I did the following
<Gargravarr> or even an SD card
<Gargravarr> some laptops allow booting from SD
<cbreak> at the moment, mac os and windows are son separate SSDs in my computer
<laptop> copy the ubuntu partition to a separate part of hd
<cbreak> more nicely isolated than using separate partitions :)
<laptop> create a ntfs partition for windows os
<laptop> and delete the initial partition for ubuntu and install windows there
<cbreak> laptop: make sure you have an efi boot partition at the start of the disk
<laptop> using the grub menu entry
<laptop> efi boot partition?
<cbreak> that's where windows will install its efi boot code
<cbreak> and ubuntu too
<laptop> I see
<cbreak> and what ever else you use
<laptop> once windows is installed I can reinstall ubuntu
<laptop> question is can I launch a windows iso
<laptop> from a ntfs partition in grub
<Gargravarr> there's a video tutorial linked from that AU post: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y4JXv9r5Ug
<Gargravarr> but your mileage may very much vary
<laptop> I saw that
<Gargravarr> i would assume just about everyone here would install a second OS from a USB stick or other external media, so i doubt any of us can advise you
<laptop> I see
<laptop> I installed remix os without usb key on ubuntu before
<laptop> dude there are horse and carriages in the place I live
<laptop> instead of cards
<laptop> cars
<Gargravarr> laptop == Amish? are you even allowed a computer? :)
<laptop> I am transplant from Dallas, TX
<laptop> so to be honest I am only here for 2.5 months but wine is so slow and my computer has a valid license for windows
<laptop> so I want to use that and install it to my harddrive
<laptop> wine is so much slower for a lot of games even with tweeks and it runs much faster in windows
<Gargravarr> all i can say is, good luck sir :)
<laptop> thank you..
<Rumen> Hi there I need some help. I use Bionic LTS 64. I can't see Skype icon in the top bar. What's wrong? All other icons are OK, just the Skype is not there.
<L00P3X> Rumen, I don't know.. i'm not as good as the most are here.. how did you installed it?
<Pleasures_> Hi
<Pleasures_> I have installed ubuntu server console based. Its running on a vps. How can I encrypt the full HDD while its running? I remember there was an option to make an LVM encrypted at time of GUI based installation thouogh.
<Rumen> I install it from the Software center ... as all other programs
<longword> Plea: Step 1: Reinstall using encryption
<leftyfb> Pleasures_: how do you expect to type in the passphrase at boot?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cbreak> leftyfb: the same way all pre-boot encryption works
<cbreak> leftyfb: the bootloader on the efi partition or the pre-boot stage on the boot partition ask for it
<leftyfb> cbreak: it's a vps
<cbreak> ipmi? :)
<leftyfb> cbreak: vps is a shared solution. They're not getting ipmi
<L00P3X> Rumen, just try to launch it from terminal.. if it does you can use it this way..wait for someone more pratice to help you, or uninstall it and get it otherwise live whit 'sudo snap install skype' or as they on the sype site do
<leftyfb> they're more than likely sharing this box with hundreds of others
<L00P3X> i have a question too.. does someone use flatpak? i wanna install gradio and i can only build it whit ninja(?) or flatpak.. programs I newer heard of.. don't wanna add ppa's on this new system by now
<leftyfb> L00P3X: installing from the PPA is a better solution than building from source or from flatpack
<L00P3X> leftyfb, thanks.. i used to get it this way in the past but the ppa somehow everytime gave me some error entry on as going apt update.. so I was searching for other wais instlling this https://github.com/haecker-felix/gradio
<leftyfb> L00P3X: if you got an error from a ppa, then we troubleshoot htat
<leftyfb> that*
<blackflow> I'd rather use a snap or flatpak, than a PPA. it's at least isolated in some way and won't mess other software installed on the system.
<L00P3X> blackflow, i newer heard about flatpak since now, so i was asking about some feeds using it.. do you would raccomand it in this case?
<blackflow> L00P3X: if there's no snap of what you need, then yeah.
<leftyfb> i've seen flatpack cause issues
<L00P3X> I don't even have it installed on the system, I do not even have snap.. i'm on Lubuntu 18 LTS 32 by now.. my computer is to old as I could get other distros.. this way it is flying :)
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> ubuntu-report send data to canonical... but this data are stored into a site?
<brainwash> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ioria> sacarde, you can check your reports clocking on 'Show Previous Reports' in systemsettings -> privacy -> diagnostic
<ioria> *clicking
<L00P3X> blackflow, flatpak is going to install 200mb of files.. wow
<sacarde> ioria, I am searching site with statistics data from ubuntu users data
<sacarde> like popcon.ubuntu.com for popularity sw
<L00P3X> sorry guys, the master of this software is 584kb.. can't understand why flatpack is downloading 200mb by installing this https://github.com/haecker-felix/gradio
<Tegu> dependencies
<Tegu> are my guess
<ioria> sacarde, no idea
<blackflow> L00P3X: because flatpak, snap, docker etc... are container systems. they have to install/carry the minimum OS environment in the container required for the program to run
<blackflow> that means glibc, various system libs, logistics etc...
<blackflow> the vastly increased container size is the price of isolation and ease of use.
<L00P3X> would be the best solution installing the ppa of flatpak i guess ang get the gradio from theyr repositorys I guess blackflow
<L00P3X> blackflow, https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/#page-top
<L00P3X> nothing, i refuse to install gradio.. to much complication, libraries, ppa's.. even compiling it requires ninajas i don't know about.. maybe another time
<blackflow> L00P3X: and via flatpak?
<L00P3X> i don't wanna install other app managers becouse I don't know how they behaywor whit other apps and repos.. to much complicatio for one single software
<blackflow> L00P3X: that's the whole point of it, to isolate containers you install, from the rest of the system
<blackflow> using flatpak or snap does not interfere with apt or software installed on the main system
<L00P3X> should I get the flatpak ppa's as they suggest on theyr site?
<blackflow> L00P3X: yup I think that's the only way for now. the PPA is only for the flatpak manager.
<L00P3X> this would be the bether solution I guess.. I don't know if you ever used gradio.. it's an avesome radio app.. really awesom
<blackflow> I haven't.
<L00P3X> if you already have flatpack installed i would only raccomand it :) knowed about from a linux magazine
<mjayk> is there any reason why my dell monitors maximum resolution displays as 2048x1152 in ubuntu when it should be 2560x1440 ?
<paddy> Ubuntu 18.04 - Xbox one controller fails to connect. Error message: "- KNotify Tue. May 1 22:57:58 2018: Connection to the device failed" and I've already tried the steps in https://askubuntu.com/questions/783587/how-do-i-get-an-xbox-one-controller-to-work-with-16-04-not-steam
<paddy> In the bluetooth menu it goes from connected device to not connected frequently
<NoCode> oof, how do I get hexchat to display my desktop theme? lol
<NoCode> Is hexchat gtk2?
<lotuspsychje> paddy: a few things to test: another kernel, install blueman, check syslog for errors on connecting
<lotuspsychje> NoCode: the #hexchat guys might know more of it
<NoCode> this is true
<paddy> lotuspsychje: I'll try blueman then syslog then different kernal
<Menzador> NoCode - last I checked the Linux version was GTK+ 3...
<Menzador> or at least it was compatible with GTK+ 3 themes...
<L00P3X> just managed to install gradio and it works! but guess what? as they say on theyr site, to lounch gradio Run: $ flatpak run de.haeckerfelix.gradio .. there is no icon on the system
<Menzador> L00P3X - and?
<L00P3X> https://flathub.org/apps/details/de.haeckerfelix.gradio
<L00P3X> i would love to have one.. i can't remeber that entry have to pick them up every time to lounch gradio
<paddy> lotuspsychje: where are the syslog logs for bluetooth connection
<Menzador> L00P3X - then go create one (create a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/ if you're using GNOME / MATE / Cinnamon)
<lotuspsychje> paddy: usefull errors come to syslog or dmesg
<lotuspsychje> paddy: always handy when you open a: tail -f /var/log/syslog and see whats going on in realtime
<L00P3X> Menzador, how would this link to flatpak's gradio ?
<paddy> May  1 23:11:10 T440 bluetoothd[1252]: sdp_service_search_attr_async: Error sending data:Transport endpoint is not connected
<paddy> May  1 23:11:10 T440 bluetoothd[1252]: 5C:BA:37:D8:97:89: error updating services: Input/output error (5
<Menzador> L00P3X - in the .desktop file you would include the command in the "Exec=" line
<mjayk> is there any reason why my dell monitors maximum resolution displays as 2048x1152 in ubuntu when it should be 2560x1440 ?
<L00P3X> and where i get the icon from? sorry i't the first time i do so
<Menzador> L00P3X - I'm not too sure where the icon is... you may want to search for it (perhaps in /usr/share/icons/ ?)
<longword> mjay, not sure but it could be a constraint of the video driver or your choice of cable
<jwt> paddy: $ journalctl -u bluetooth.service
<lotuspsychje> paddy: output in hastebin.com please :p
<L00P3X> no way, im not able.. flatpaks gradio icon.. have no idea where it is located.. what i can do is make an alias in .bashrc but damn.. the most painfull installation since i installed a new system yesterday
<Menzador> L00P3X - Flatpak should be integrated into GNOME Software if you're running Bionic (18.04 LTS) with GNOME
<paddy> https://pastebin.com/K52X7RFr jwt, lotuspsychje
<L00P3X> Menzador, i'm on Lubuntu 18.4 LTS 32bit
<brainwash> L00P3X: you could grab it from https://github.com/haecker-felix/Gradio/blob/master/data/icons/de.haeckerfelix.gradio.svg
<lotuspsychje> paddy: alot of refusing, doesnt look good
<paddy> lotuspsychje: I disabled etrm as per https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=219471
<paddy> worked
<paddy> I will try reboot and see if it stays
<lotuspsychje> paddy: cool!
<L00P3X> brainwash, this could be.. i just have to learn how to make a shortcut now :) thanks
<brainwash> L00P3X: try "lxshortcut -o ~/Desktop/Gradio"
<yokowka> While GNOME Shell integration is works, native host-connector was not found. Take a look to documentation for connector install instructions. How to fix it? Gnom shell.
<pragmaticenigma> yokowka: You will need to provide more information. What are you trying to do, what is not working for you. We need more details
<pragmaticenigma> !details | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<stewart311> hello, could anyone assist with grub boot menu not being displayed tried tweaking the Grub_hidden_timeout and grub_timeout with no success https://pastebin.com/cdtKpy46
<brainwash> stewart311: you did run "sudo update-grub" afterwards?
<pragmaticenigma> stewart311: Comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 by adding a # in front of it. Also make sure you are making a backup of this file.
<L00P3X> brainwash, no need.. the apps is only crashing.. -.-
<paddy> lotuspsychje: why would disabling ertm work? do you have any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> stewart311: or in your case "# GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=30"
<brainwash> L00P3X: the "apps" is gradio?
<lotuspsychje> paddy: i presume alot of things can be made to work with specific boot options to the kernel.. aka kernel related
<lotuspsychje> paddy: can i suggest to make a new !bug and resolve it with the solution, this helps the community alot
<paddy> sure! this would be the first time, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<paddy> right?
<stewart311> thank you pramaticenigma I did run sudo update-grub after the last changes
<lotuspsychje> paddy: or from terminal: ubuntu-bug affectedpackage
<yokowka> !pstebin
<hegemoOn> hello there
<yokowka> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<L00P3X> brainwash, yes it is
<Migron> Hi...! guys
<hegemoOn> anyone with an rxvega64 ?
<hegemoOn> and running artfull ?
<stewart311> Let me try those changes and reboot, only have one system so brb
<lotuspsychje> hegemoOn: more details please, you want...?
<hegemoOn> i have a strange behaviour, each time i lock the screen, when unlocking it crash gnome-shell
<hegemoOn> threfore my graphical session is resetted
<pragmaticenigma> hegemoOn: Ubuntu 17.04 is no longer supported. Please update to a later version
<hegemoOn> haha
<hegemoOn> i fell im calling cisco
<hegemoOn> support
<hegemoOn> :)
<hegemoOn> feel
<voiter> how/where can i change keyboard repeat rate?
<hegemoOn> "please upgrade to latest version"
<hegemoOn> is it bangalore support ?
<Sysop01> hello there...
<pragmaticenigma> hegemoOn: What are you going on about? Ubuntu 17.04 (Artful Ardvark) ended it's support last fall. For support you must be running a currently supported version of Ubuntu.
<Mead> hegemoOn:  that will be $$$$ bend over your desk and accept try to relax
<lotuspsychje> Mead: please be polite in main support channel
<pragmaticenigma> Mead: That is inappropriate topic for this channel. Please keep it family friendly
<Sysop01> I need to know how to install themes
<Sysop01> for ircN
<hegemoOn> sadly im 17.10
<lotuspsychje> !themes | Sysop01
<ubottu> Sysop01: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hegemoOn> not 17.04
<Sysop01> however no one will help, I am man wandering aimlessly in the desert
<Mead> omg, I didn't even use dirty words...  it was a joke about how expensive cisco is...
<hegemoOn> is it good enough ?
<Sysop01> i have a custom theme I would like loaded
<Sysop01> a .ini theme
<pragmaticenigma> Mead: It doesn't have to be a dirty word, inuendo is not appropriate either. And it's off topic, take it elsewhere
<hegemoOn> pragmaticenigma: 17.10 is ok ? or i need to go 18.* ?
<pragmaticenigma> hegemoOn: 17.10 is supported currently
<hegemoOn> so should be ok then
<hegemoOn> i can continue
<hegemoOn> fresh install, on fresh hardware, latest amdgpu driver
<pragmaticenigma> hegemoOn: I apologize... I get ARtful and Zesty mixed up
<NoCode> Hexchat does use gtk2, but I can't seem to get it themed with a gtk2 theme...
<Migron> can anyone please tell me how to upgrade ubuntu 16.04???
<hegemoOn> pragmaticenigma: no issue.
<indicator> My laptop doesn't boot with nvidia proprietary drivers and I'd like to investigate a bit, but I think systemd is retrying something endlessly, causing the virtual terminal to switch away to the one used for X.org all the time. That makes it hard to see what's going on because I can't type more than a few characters before it switches. Any hints how to stop it doing that? A recovery boot gives me a proper shell but then dmesg
<indicator> reflect what went wrong in the normal boot...
<lotuspsychje> Migron: upgrade to?
<Migron> yeh
<MonkeyDust> Migron  as of july 26th, you can upgrade directly from 16.04 to 18.04 (lts to lts)
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust:
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<pragmaticenigma> NoCode: GTK applications typically take their window decoration from the settings in Gnome.
<hegemoOn> the issue seems to be libmutter
<lotuspsychje> indicator: more details please? ubuntu version? graphics card chipset + driver version?
<Migron> when i try to upgrade it doesn't get upgrade
<hegemoOn> mai 01 14:47:07 macronetmonk kernel: gnome-shell[1474]: segfault at 38 ip 00007fa8e757acf0 sp 00007ffc0f3b5118 error 4 in libmutter-1.so.0.0.0[7fa8e7528000+142000]
<pragmaticenigma> Migron: You're software update tool will automatically inform you when the update to 18.04 is available. You can force it sooner, however, you risk system instability as there are still bugs being worked out
<MonkeyDust> Migron  how are you tryibg to upgrade, with the gui or in the terminal?
<zacktu> Can I edit fstab on an encrypted drive that won't boot?
<indicator> lotuspsychje: 18.04, oldish nvidia (maybe I can figure out what exactly from recover shell...), nvidia drivers 390.something
<Migron> okay
<Migron> thank you guys
<indicator> lotuspsychje: Quadro K1100M
<indicator> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi says it's 390.48
<lotuspsychje> indicator: other drivers available in your system? check with ubuntu-drivers list
<NoCode> Also, is there a replacement tool for gksu? :D
<NoCode> Or is it packaged elsewhere?
<pragmaticenigma> hegemoOn: I can't think of any reasons that your desktop would crash after unlocking. Are you running any applets or plugins for Gnome?
<indicator> lotuspsychje: there's an older one, but I'd really just like to see where things got stuck... but systemd prevents me
<lotuspsychje> indicator: few things to try: a !nomodeset other nvidia driver or nouveau
<hegemoOn> pragmaticenigma: not at all
<pragmaticenigma> hegemoOn: is there anything in syslogs to indicate a crash?
<mjayk> is there any reason why my dell monitors maximum resolution displays as 2048x1152 in ubuntu when it should be 2560x1440 ?
<indicator> lotuspsychje: nouveau works fine but I want to use tensorflow on GPU. Does the "!" in "!modeset" invert that flag?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | indicator
<ubottu> indicator: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> mjayk  start from the beginning, what have you tried so far, on what system
<jluc> mjayk, it probably depends on your graphic card and its driver
<francisv> Does anybody know in which package or repository is the documentation containing the gtags FAQ, supposedly to be found under /usr/local/share/gtags/FAQ?  This is from https://www.gnu.org/software/global/globaldoc_toc.html#Command-line
<ELFrederich> when should I use snap vs apt?  Why do things like gimp even exist under apt if there is a snap for them?
<hegemoOn> pragmaticenigma: https://pastebin.com/miG8PLH8
<crimson_king> ELFrederich, snap brings the latest version of an app. It might be unstable as it changes often. If you need the version maintained by the distro to be stable, get it with apt
<indicator> lotuspsychje: that canned message doesn't say anything about the "!"? I seem to be unable to view that URL without logging in, so not sure if that mentions it.
<crimson_king> ELFrederich, also, snap packages bring their own dependencies, so they don't mess with other programs you have.
<indicator> lotuspsychje: I'm already using nomodeset.  I don't see anything about "!" syntax in man bootparam
<ELFrederich> crimson_king, for gimp specifically, will I be able to install plugins if I use the snap version?  like the gmic plugin?
<lotuspsychje> indicator: no mate, ! is the trigger sign or ubuntu's bot ubottu
<lotuspsychje> indicator: nvm if your already booting nomodeset
<crimson_king> ELFrederich, i'm not sure, but I don't see why not. I've never had that kind of problem with other apps. See if you get an answer from someone who installs plugins to gimp (snap)
<ELFrederich> crimson_king, well... with apt I see I can isntall gimp, then I can install gimp-plugin-registry and gimp-gmic.
<ELFrederich> crimson_king, but if I install gimp with snap, is it isolated from being able to install these kinds of plugins?
<indicator> lotuspsychje: ah of course. Yeah, I'm already using nomodeset, and my question is really about systemd I think, because it seems to be preventing me from investigating
<hegemoOn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1729028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1729028 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashes when monitor sleeps or is turned off" [High,Expired]
<hegemoOn> seesm this is this bug
<ELFrederich> crimson_king, meaning... can one snap extend the functionality of another snap?  Or if I used gimp as a snap I'd have to install the plugins myself in my home directory?
<crimson_king> ELFrederich, I really don't know about that.
<crimson_king> I'll give it a try later.
<lotuspsychje> ELFrederich: on a snap, the maintainer is responsible, if you dont find the right packages for it, place a bug or forum post at their side
<TheMontyChrist> does ubuntu use init.d?
<lotuspsychje> !init | TheMontyChrist
<ubottu> TheMontyChrist: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<indicator> lotuspsychje: I just tried *without* nomodeset and it works :-) I jumped the gun on that flag a bit.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | indicator
<ubottu> indicator: Glad you made it! :-)
<indicator> I'd still love to know how to make systemd time out its various operations so it doesn't retry stuff forever
<TheMontyChrist> well, I've heard ubuntu 14 uses init.d and 17 uses systemd
<lotuspsychje> !systemd | TheMontyChrist
<ubottu> TheMontyChrist: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<indicator> specifically, to stop it from retrying starting graphical desktop forever
<TheMontyChrist> lotuspsychje: what was the previous system called init.d?
<TheMontyChrist> I'm more interested in the names.
 * ELFrederich restores snapshot of VM to before I isntalled gimp as a snap
<indicator> TheMontyChrist: BSD init scripts
<genii> TheMontyChrist: sysvinit ( init) then upstart ( init.d) now systemd ( back to init dir again)
<indicator> lotuspsychje: thanks but I know nothing about upstart
<lotuspsychje> indicator: that was not for you mate
<indicator> lotuspsychje: OK. That digitalocean page 404s for me by the way
<paxous> guys
<paxous> im trying to install a script
<paxous> and i get this:
<KNHelp> hello there! I'm new around here.
<paxous> ERROR: Service 'enumall' failed to build: The command '/bin/sh -c easy_install pip && pip install --upgrade pip' returned a non-zero code: 127
<lotuspsychje> indicator: url works here, must be your side
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: welcome, how can we help you?
<en1gma> when i run 'python setup.py install' i receive this error "ImportError: No module named setuptools". what package do i need to install? im on ubuntu 18.04lts
<paxous> aparently the script trys to run /bin/sh -c easy_install pip && pip install --upgrade pip
<KNHelp> is this the place where I can ask for help ?
<paxous> but it doesnt go well
<paxous> any help?
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: if its ubuntu related, sure
<paxous> im trying to isntall this: https://github.com/anshumanbh/brutesubs
<paxous> but when i do: docker-compose build
<paxous> i get
<paxous> ERROR: Service 'enumall' failed to build: The command '/bin/sh -c easy_install pip && pip install --upgrade pip' returned a non-zero code: 127
<paxous> root@ubuntu-s-1vcpu-1gb-nyc3-01:~/brutesubs#
<MonkeyDust> paxous  next time, us a pastebin
<indicator> lotuspsychje: odd, digitalocean URL works for me too now -- URL is identical because I retrieved it from browser history
<MonkeyDust> use*
<paxous> guys: https://pastebin.com/1jAR6yeg
<paxous> help pls
<KNHelp> today i decided to finally try out Linux. I heared a lot that ubuntu is a good entrance point. so I downloaded it, the 18.04 lets to be exact. I've gone through the ubuntu-tutorial for making an USB- boot stick with Rufus on windows. here ist the problem: ubuntu stops booting with errors like: avoid exception: could not find/resolve named package element: \_S B_. PCIO. I2C7.Batc ( 20170831/dskginit-381).    I'm now in initramfs. I tried dow
<Apachez> in unity I could click on the icon in the unity dock to both show and hide a specific application, like one click shows the app, another click hides the app - but in gnome (17.10 and newer) this no longer functions - is there some setting I have missed to re-enable this feature again?
<ice9> I get this error when i try to create juju controller:  "x509: certificate signed by unknown authority (possibly because of "crypto/rsa: verification error" while trying to verify candidate authority certificate
<hegemoOn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1768259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768259 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell segfault when locking/unlocking screen" [Undecided,New]
<hegemoOn> opened bug
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: try universal usb installer to make your usb, are you singleboot or dualbooting?
<voiter> how/where can i change keyboard repeat rate?
<KNHelp> I tried to launch unbuntu first to try it, not to install it
<KNHelp> but I will try universal USB istaller
<paxous> guys
<paxous> help me pls
<paxous> sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<paxous> doesnt resolve it
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: okay, great
<paxous> my problem: https://pastebin.com/1jAR6yeg
<roger_padactor> anyone know a channel for domain and email type questions?
<lotuspsychje> voiter: best way to get your issue solved, is to add as many details in your questions, ubuntu version,...µ
<lotuspsychje> roger_padactor: ##networking
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: you could try from dconf-editor perhaps
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: dconf-editor on 18.04 has become truly nice and simple layout
<KNHelp> can it be the file system? I chose large fat32 in Rufus.
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: there are known problems on rufus & unetbootin, i try to avoid them myself
<voiter> how/where can i change keyboard repeat rate in ubuntu version 18.04?
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: question is where to locate such variable :S
<Apachez> if it even exists
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: yeah not sure its possible, just trying to widen your options
<KNHelp> good to know, but why is it recomendet in the tutorial then?
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: wich tutorial?
<KNHelp> ok, got an error: USB drive won't be bootable
<paxous> guys
<paxous> my problem: https://pastebin.com/1jAR6yeg
<KNHelp> https://Tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-USB-stick-on-windows#0
<stewart311> Thanks for the help pragmaticenigma not its time to troubleshoot acpi driver issues
<KNHelp> sorry:small t I the first tutorials
<KNHelp> *in
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: that page gives 404
<pragmaticenigma> paxous: You may have to take that up with the developer of brutesubs... something in their script is not setup properly
<KNHelp> and USB small. dam autocorrect
<pragmaticenigma> stewart311: IIRC Issue with GRUB?
<paxous> i used this script many times before
<KNHelp> typing on my phone is hard!
<paxous> and it always worked
<paxous> i guess pip made and update
<paxous> and the script doesnt changed
<paxous> but
<paxous> in the scriot
<paxous> script
<Randolf> Auto-correct problems?  Blame Dan Quayle:  "If Al Gore invented The Internet, [then] I invented Spell Check." -- Dan Quayle
<paxous> the comand is easy_install pip && pip install --upgrade pip
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<paxous> is what is runned
<lapaga> voiter, have you tried control center (not sure if it is also called that in ubuntu) keyboard and change
<Randolf> lotuspsychje:  I was responding to KNHelp's comment about autocorrect.
<paxous> i dont know where the /bin/sh -c cames from
<stewart311> yes grub issue solved menu appears, and I can tweak kernel parameters
<lotuspsychje> paxous: easy on the enter button, please only ask your question all in one line, and be patient
<pragmaticenigma> paxous: You're installation doesn't have easy_install installed (python setup_tools) it's right there in your error message
<pragmaticenigma> stewart311: glad I could help
<paxous> pragmaticenigma: i installed setuptools
<paxous> i run the comand again
<paxous> and i get the same error
<KNHelp> well then, back to the error: universal USB  installer gave me: an error (1) occurred while executing syslinux. Your USB drive wont beboptable...
<KNHelp> what now?
<pragmaticenigma> what happens if you run the command manually instead of from the script. Also, are you running the script with root permissions? does the script need root permissions?
<Randolf> KNHelp:  Are you using an actual hard drive connected via USB, or a memory stick?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: perhaps somewhere in org/gnome
<KNHelp> I'm still in windows with this one, trying to make a bootable USB stick
<KNHelp> meory stick
<Randolf> KNHelp:  Many USB sticks are inherently unreliable.  Try a different one?
<KNHelp> not available atm
<KNHelp> that mean no Linux for me today, doesn't it?
<pragmaticenigma> KNHelp: Some USB drives do not support being boot from, especially cheep ones. Also, the drive should be 8 GB for best results
<enrico_> Moin.
<KNHelp> just 8gb or 8 and above ? mine is 64 gb
<pragmaticenigma> KNHelp: 8 or above.
<lotuspsychje> KNHelp: you sure your uefi settings are correctly set also?
<compdoc> 18.04 shows no messages while booting. just blank screens until it shows the logon screen. is it possible to display the boot progress like it used to in 16.04?
<pragmaticenigma> KNHelp: also make sure you are following the directions on this page. This is the only method that is supported for creating USB installation media for Ubuntu from Windows: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<KNHelp> done that, multiple times with different images
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: you want bootlogo, or text booting?
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: It is, however, you could run the risk of system stability problems. In my experience when I attempt to "fix" that issue, I get a buggy machine
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, text would be great
<kjartan> How would I go about getting the 1.9.1-3 version of libuv for Ubuntu Bionic? https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/pm/libuv1-dev I see zesty and artful have higher versions :(
<rmoore> Hello. This might be a question for another channel but I was wondering if there was an easyish way to set up a 'sandbox' network inside an Ubuntu VM using a tool like Open vSwitch (that isn't Open vSwitch)?
<pragmaticenigma> KNHelp: Then either the USB flash drive is not bootable, or your computer's BIOS is not allowing you to boot from the USB drive
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: remove "quiet splash" on grub
<compdoc> k. then update-grub?
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: correct
<compdoc> thanks
<KNHelp> it's allowing to boot from USB, at least I can. goose it in the bios
<pragmaticenigma> kjartan: Is there a particular feature you need with libuv in the version you are seeking? Are you ABSOLUTELY sure they're newer than what is 18.04
<KNHelp> *choose
<kjartan> pragmaticenigma, I cannot use nodejs with libuv1 lower than 1.19. "nodejs: symbol lookup error: nodejs: undefined symbol: uv_os_free_passwd" -uv_os_free_passwd was introduces in 1.19. It's weird nodejs doesn't have that dependancy.
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, do I edit grub.cfg? thats a long, complicated looking file
<pragmaticenigma> !info libuv bionic
<ubottu> Package libuv does not exist in bionic
<kjartan> !info libuv1 bionic
<ubottu> libuv1 (source: libuv1): asynchronous event notification library - runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.0-3 (bionic), package size 68 kB, installed size 198 kB
<KNHelp> can you then recommend a USB stick that is able to boot linux for sure?
<pragmaticenigma> !info libuv1 artful
<ubottu> libuv1 (source: libuv1): asynchronous event notification library - runtime library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-3 (artful), package size 62 kB, installed size 181 kB
<pragmaticenigma> kjartan: Umm... artful has a much older version of libuv1 than bionic
<kjartan> pragmaticenigma, oh I misread 1.9 for 1.19 ...  http://docs.libuv.org/en/v1.x/misc.html#c.uv_os_free_passwd
<kjartan> pragmaticenigma, then I have no idea what's going on ...
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: etc/default/grub
<pragmaticenigma> kjartan: It's looking for 1.19, and default available in Bionic currently is 1.18... I'd look for a differently library that implements what you need, or contact the developer
<lotuspsychje> compdoc: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<kjartan> pragmaticenigma, I misread 1.9 for 1.19... I'll ask over in the nodejs community. Thanks for the help
<KNHelp> anyway, thanks for the help! I'm outta there now, maybe we see each other again!
<pragmaticenigma> kjartan: okay, best of luck
<compdoc> lotuspsychje, yup, I googled it. now it shows text at boot. thanks
<lotuspsychje> !yay | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: check /org/gnome/shell/extensions/dash-to-dock
<Apachez> click-action
<Apachez> finally!
<Apachez> thanks lotuspsychje
<Apachez> now the question is the difference between "minimize" and "minimize-or-overlay"
<pr3c0g> was anyone here able to get a m-audio fast track to work with ubuntu ?
<pr3c0g> i mean the normal version not the pro
<Apachez> err
<Apachez> "minimize-or-overview"
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Apachez
<ubottu> Apachez: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: think you can then, choose both preview or minimze
<Apachez> right
<Apachez> "minimize-or-overview" is the unity way, if you got multiple like terminals running you will see a zoomed out edition of all and can select which window to pick
<Apachez> "minimize" will just minimize/maximize them all without asking
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: cool!, gonna play with it myself :p
<mschmidt> :p
<ash_work> if I have a deb link, is there a way to find out if/when something is/will be supported?
<lotuspsychje> ash_work: best way is to search the official repos with apt-cache search keyword
<lotuspsychje> ash_work: some .debs you find on internet contain external ppa's and can scramble your system
<mikeplus64> i cannot for the life of me figure out why amdgpu is not being used, http://lpaste.net/896269750944923648 <-- glxinfo etc
<mikeplus64> anyone have any ideas?
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: what I'm hoping to do is find out when `deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu bionic stable` will be supported
<mikeplus64> i've done the normal rigamarole of apt-get install --fix-broken, and apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu --reinstall; nothing reported broken and it reinstalls fine
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: I know there's an official apt repo, but it only brings you up to 17.03
<lotuspsychje> !latest | ash_work
<ubottu> ash_work: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<TabMasher> ??tso
<ash_work> lotuspsychje: I've crossed those hairs before
<ash_work> in any event; is there a way?
<Deosai146> hola
<sasho199> Hello everyone! I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 on ASUS x550vx and the live session mode freezes on loading. It did not freeze the first time I tried it, but every time afterwards. Can someone help with this issue?
<lotuspsychje> !es | Deosai146
<ubottu> Deosai146: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: freeze at wich step exactly?
<lotuspsychje> mikeplus64: does driver show on: sudo lshw -C video ?
<lotuspsychje> ash_work: any way to do what?
<mikeplus64> lotuspsychje: yeah (i think): http://lpaste.net/1879928140604637184
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: After I select try ubuntu in the grub, it shows the purple screen with the 5 dots, after the 4th dot fills in, it freezes and I have to force shut down.
<mfranzwa> @ubottu: #ubuntu-es
<lotuspsychje> mikeplus64: looks activated right?
<mfranzwa> @ubottu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Deosai146> I speak English I just say hola instead of hi haha
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: could you press F1 at logo booting, to see where it hangs exactly?
<tomreyn> any hints in /var/log/gpu-manager.log ?
<tomreyn> mikeplus64: ^
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I will try it. Be right back.
<Deosai146> sasho199 are you duel booting or using a VM?
<mikeplus64> lotuspsychje: yeah...? but the opengl driver is still llvmpipe
<mikeplus64> tomreyn: http://lpaste.net/5034528898793078784 :s
<sasho199> Deosai146: I am currently running Windows 10, but I want to install ubuntu 18.04 clean. I just want to make sure there will be no issues after I install the clean ubuntu.
<infandum> My wife's ubuntu is showing the startup messages (with the bunch of "OK"s.) when she was working in gnome. I fixed it last time by trying to toggle different virtual consoles with Alt+Fn1-4 but this time it's not working. How can I get back to gnome and make sure this doesn't happen again?
<infandum> It's Ubuntu 17.10
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: did you disable fastboot & secureboot in your uefi?
<leftyfb> infandum: ALT+F7
<Deosai146> sasho199: by install "clean" do you mean replace windows 10 or duel boot?
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: No, I haven't changed anything. I don't know what the default is
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: for singleboot ubuntu, disable both settings
<infandum> leftyfb: Went to /dev/sda6 clean
<sasho199> Deosai146: I want to replace windows with ubuntu.
<leftyfb> infandum: hit enter
<infandum> leftyfb: Nothing
<voiter> lapaga, the only thing in the settings that is dedicated to keyboard only contains shortcuts.
<Deosai146> sasho199: did you formate the drive and wipe windows off of your laptop?
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: What do you mean by singleboot? Also how can I change these options?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: singleboot means, are you gonna use ubuntu as 'only' operating system on your harddrive?
<sasho199> Deosai146: Not yet, I wanted to try and see if ubuntu will run without a problem, but I have already encountered this one
<Deosai146> he means replacing the current os
<Deosai146> that's your problem
<tomreyn> sasho199: here's mine, with an rx580 on 16.04.4: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3TwRhQVRbk/
<voiter> omg. i found it
<voiter> "universal access"
<tomreyn> sasho199: sorry this wasnt for you
<lotuspsychje> !yay | voiter
<ubottu> voiter: Glad you made it! :-)
<tomreyn> mikeplus64: here's mine, with an rx580 on 16.04.4: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3TwRhQVRbk/
<Deosai146> you need to wipe the os, if you're trying to duel boot though you need to mess with the partitions for at least 10 gb in unallocated space
<voiter> i send a bill to canonical
<infandum> leftyfb: cycled though the virtual terminals, worked now! How can I prevent this from happenning in the future?
<lotuspsychje> voiter: new DE, new settings :p
<leftyfb> infandum: shut down. See if it happens again.
<Deosai146> you probably corrupted the hdd
<tomreyn> mikeplus64: note how lines 41 to 61 are missing for you
<infandum> leftyfb: It happenned like a week ago or something
<Deosai146> trying to install Ubuntu without partitions
<leftyfb> infandum: sure. Try it again now.
<tomreyn> mikeplus64: do you have mesa installed?
<Deosai146> sasho1999: you need to either get a recovery key for your windows or wipe the os and install Ubuntu clean
<infandum> leftyfb: Also, do you recommend upgrading to 18.04 or wiping and replacing with 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: and we stronly reccomend install ubuntu clean :p
<leftyfb> infandum: I personally always prefer to install from scratch and restore from my backups
<mikeplus64> tomreyn: uhhhhhh
<mikeplus64> tomreyn: i have libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx
<Deosai146> sasho199: yeah what lotus said. you gotta wipe your drive then install ubuntu
<evulish> what's the best way to migrate a ubuntu install from a hdd to an ssd?
<mikeplus64> (i don't know if that counts as mesa)
<infandum> leftyfb: I do too, but I'm not sure if she would want to do that each time
<lotuspsychje> evulish: i would clean install it
<leftyfb> infandum: that's why I only stick with LTS's. Supported for 5 years
<sasho199> Deosai146: Are you saying that ubuntu might run without issue if I just install? Currently Im trying to make sure that ubuntu will run without issue. Last time I trid to install 17.10, I had many issues and had to just install windows again - I decided to wait for the new release since my computer was new at the market and 17.10 did not support it correctly - I had to add a lot of stuff, install nvidia drivers and still had problems w
<lotuspsychje> !aptoncd | evulish if you need fast apps migrate
<ubottu> evulish if you need fast apps migrate: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sasho199> Deosai146: At least thats what people told me(people in this chat)
<Deosai146> sasho199: you need to WIPE your entire laptop first, make sure no trace of windows left then install
<infandum> leftyfb: It's restarted
<Deosai146> sasho199: but if you're able to get into your windows, make a recovery key first in case you ever wanna go back
<leftyfb> infandum: did it happen again?
<Deosai146> because once you formate that OS is gone
<sasho199> Deosai146: What exactly is a recovery key?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: ask in ##windows howto to that
<infandum> leftyfb: No, but it usually takes some use before it does it randomly
<infandum> Unless my wife triggered it
<infandum> but I don't know how she uses it
<tgm4883> sasho199: I think they meant recovery disks. If it's windows 10 and you don't care about the data I wouldn't bother
<mikeplus64> tomreyn: aha! i was missing libegl-mesa0, somehow
<tomreyn> mikeplus64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5s7kz7Prwp/
<leftyfb> infandum: I'm going to guess that is whats happening
<Deosai146> it's a USB that windows 10 will automatically back up all it's data on. just get a USB with at least 16gb and go to the recovery options on the search bar in windows and it will automatically back it up on that usb
<infandum> leftyfb: Her accidentally triggering it? My guess too
<tomreyn> mikeplus64: note i have some -dev packages installed, you wont need them
<mikeplus64> tomreyn: thanks :-)
<sasho199> Deosai146: Well I already have a disc for Windows 10, so I guess its fine, and I have already backed up my inportant docs
<Deosai146> it's what I did, when I had to uninstall the Ubuntu distro, fix the bootloader, redo the partitions and then duel boot Kali Linux right after
<lotuspsychje> mikeplus64: is there anything not running well, that you suspect driver?
<Deosai146> if you have a recovery that's good, then you're free to wipe your laptop and then install Ubuntu clean
<sasho199> Deosai146: I will wipe out windows and install ubuntu, is there anything else I have to do?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: yes, before install ubuntu change uefi settings: fastboot & secureboot disabled
<Deosai146> what he said
<mikeplus64> lotuspsychje: it was that i was missing libegl-mesa0 (i rebooted and things are dandy now), and glxinfo reporting using llvmpipe, but yeah kde and gome ran *terribly* unless i used xrender for kwin
<Apachez> while we have lotuspsychje in the channel, are there no runtime variable so gnome stops nagging about "do you wish to kill or continue to wait for this app" for apps that takes more than 5 seconds to load?
<Apachez> currently I have only located a sourcecode variable but this demands gnome to be recompiled if I wish to change that
<infandum> leftyfb: She said it happened when typing gmail into firefox tab
<leftyfb> infandum: she hit the wrong keys then
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I will proceed now
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: sorry variables not my hottest trick :p
<Apachez> I have no problems with 5 seconds timeout, however bost cs:s and cs:go takes more than 5 seconds to load on this computer so a whitelist for these two apps allowing them a lets say 60 second timeout would be nice
<infandum> leftyfb: What keys would trigger it (other than Fn)
<Apachez> bost=both
<Deosai146> rn I have my Linux distro running in legacy mode and my windows running in eufi mode, it works pretty well, but just get another HDD and have an OS on each hardrive
<Deosai146> duel boot is a fackin pain
<leftyfb> infandum: ALT+F<number>
<Deosai146> there is also virtual machine but even with a i5 it still lags like a beatch
<infandum> leftyfb: That's what I though, but there is no way she was typing that
<lotuspsychje> !path | Apachez can this help?
<ubottu> Apachez can this help?: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<leftyfb> infandum: you'd be surprised
<infandum> I'll let her know though
<infandum> haha
<ash_work> like is there a way to check if codename is supported in `deb <arch> <link> <codename> stable`
<ash_work> ?
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I'm back because I realised I dont know how to disable the settings you told me to
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: is your system uefi capable?
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I assume so, but how can I check?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: have you seen settings like csm, legacy, fastboot, secureboot?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | sasho199 this is how it looks like
<ubottu> sasho199 this is how it looks like: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Deosai146> sasho199: your best bet for how to mess around with BIOS, look it up on youtube
<JJBby> New install of Ubuntu 18.04 with Login problem: Have been able to loging and have username and pass wrote down, added the community theme and restarted, login from GUI fails and terminal login fails too. Any advice or direction? Searching shows failed login loops which seem a bit different than my issue and other posts say use the terminal(lack terminology, but using Ctrl-Alt F1 takes me to a
<JJBby> login prompt) which also will not logon.
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I don't know about those settings, I also dont understand by that second message
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: do you know howto enter the bios of your computer?
<MonkeyDust> JJBby  so basically, you have done nothing after you installed it ... try reinstalling
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: whats the type/brand of your computer?
<Deosai146> sasho199: BIOS is a little different for different PC's. look your build and look up a BIOS tutorial
<JJBby> MonkeyDust, Yeah, think I might need to do another install than. Doesnt solve the issue if it happens again though
<MonkeyDust> JJBby  try it and report here
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I can enter BIOD by holding down f2 during startup, but Im still a bit confused about uefi.
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: BIOS*
<JJBby> MonkeyDust report the reinstall here? as in this IRC channel or whats the best place to report bugs?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: give us the type/brand of your machine, and we look it up for you
<Deosai146> I already did it looks like my bios
<MonkeyDust> !bugs | JJBby
<ubottu> JJBby: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: ASUS x550xv
<Deosai146> go to BIOS and go to boot
<JJBby> MonkeyDust, thank you, will reinstall and report issue.
<MonkeyDust> JJBby  make sure you see / know / note  what happens during install, so you can report here
<Deosai146> use your USB top of the list for boot. then DISABLE secure boot, then enable legacy mode. do this after you've wiped the computer in that order
<Deosai146> it won't let you enable legacy until you've disabled secure boot
<Deosai146> it should all be in the BOOT menu in the BIOS,
<Deosai146> I think your format or factory reset is in the security option in the BIOS
<lotuspsychje> !who | Deosai146
<ubottu> Deosai146: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I checked in System Information and it says "BIOS Mode - UEFI"
<Deosai146> !who | sasho199 turn off secure boot then change to legacy
<ubottu> sasho199 turn off secure boot then change to legacy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: yes its uefi, try to find fastboot & secureboot now
<beterraba> Guys, I'm here to advertise about 2 open PhD positions in Brasil to work with High Performance Computing. Check it out: https://euraxess.ec.europa.eu/jobs/247607 Please let me know if you might be interested or if you'd know anyone who'd be.
<sasho199> Deosai146: Is that something I do in Windows or in BIOS?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199: in bios
<nsasherr> I'm having some package issues with a fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 ppc64le, is this the right place to ask?
<MonkeyDust> nsasherr  ppc, as in Power PC?
<nsasherr> yes
<MonkeyDust> nsasherr  is that x86?
<nsasherr> MonkeyDust, no, it's powerpc
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: what about changing to legacy, should I do that?
<MonkeyDust> nsasherr  there's #ubuntu-powerpc, but it's not as crowded as this channel
<nsasherr> MonkeyDust, okay, maybe I'll give that a try first, thanks
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: nope
<JMichaelX> i am attempting to install the proprietary nvidia driver in 18.04, and am running into this:
<JMichaelX> https://pastebin.com/0gC9ggeH
<JMichaelX> anyone have a suggestion?
<sasho199> lotuspsychje: I entered the BIOS and found secure boot, it was already off. I could not find a fast boot option.
<sasho199> Deosai146: I entered the BIOS and found secure boot, it was already off. I could not find a fast boot option.
<silly_> #asterik
<Deosai146> sasho: did you change the boot order so the USB booted first?
<Deosai146> sasho199: did you change the boot order so the USB booted first?
<sasho199> Deosai146: Not now, but I can do it always
<sasho199> Deosai146: Cause Im communicating via the computer I am trying to install ubuntu on
<Deosai146> oh shit
<Deosai146> sasho199: you got a Android?
<Deosai146> because you can connect back on here using yaaic app
<sasho199> Deosai146: I have a second computer even, if it is needed I'll use it
<Deosai146> use that
<nacc> JMichaelX: from a PPA?
<nacc> JMichaelX: those packages that are failing are not in Ubuntu, afaict
<Deosai146> sasho199: use the other computer to communicate
<thinky> hi again
<nacc> JMichaelX: the versions of the package implies you are trying to use packages meant for 16.04
<thinky> i added ubuntu-wallpapers all versions but it only circles bionic wallpapers
<sasho199_> Deosai146: Okay im from the other computer now. Secure boot is disabled, what else should I do?
<johnnyblaze145> lol
<thinky> should i edit xml document or something?
<Deosai146> change the boot order to usb
<Deosai146> wait did you uninstall the WINDOWS 10?
<johnnyblaze145> yo tyler you seeing this?
<Deosai146> ye
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> weird problem
<elichai2> When I disconnect and reconnect my laptop form the thunderbolt C dock the system freeze
<elichai2> (when I connect on startup it works fine but if I disconnect and try to reconnect I need to force restart it)
<sasho199_> Deosai146: I was expecting ubuntu to ask me whether I should format before installing, thats what 17.10 had anyways
<johnnyblaze145>  sasho199: it's deo im on two ircs rn, showing my friend something
<nacc> johnnyblaze145: please take chitchat elsewhere
<Deosai146> yeah no, if you formatted before hand you don't need to format during install
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: open a tail -f /var/log/syslog and see errors on connect/dc
<johnnyblaze145> ? help
<nacc> lotuspsychje: it depends on the level of 'freeze'
<johnnyblaze145> help
<nacc> johnnyblaze145: what is your ubuntu support question?
<johnnyblaze145> no its still Deosai146 im just still trying to figure out IRC commands xD
<elichai2> May  1 19:01:08 elichai2-YOGA-720 kernel: [ 2417.489399] [drm:intel_dp_set_idle_link_train [i915]] *ERROR* Timed out waiting for DP idle patterns
<elichai2> May  1 19:01:08 elichai2-YOGA-720 kernel: [ 2417.500400] [drm:intel_wait_ddi_buf_idle [i915]] *ERROR* Timeout waiting for DDI BUF B idle bit
<thinky> can anybody help me please?
<nacc> johnnyblaze145: i see. It is useful to use at least related nicks so people know.
<elichai2> lotuspsychje: I got tons of these
<nacc> elichai2: display port connected display?
<sasho199_> Deosau146: Is there a difference, cause its much easier for me to format through the ubuntu wizard
<elichai2> yep
<nacc> elichai2: what version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> elichai2: use a hastebin please
<johnnyblaze145> yea, im still getting the hang of IRC
<elichai2> 17.10
<elichai2> is it safe to pastebin the whole syslog?
<sasho199_> Deosai146: Is there a difference, cause its much easier for me to format through the ubuntu wizard
<lotuspsychje> johnnyblaze145: stop please, only support questions here
<Deosai146> not really sasho199 once you formatted the drive Ubuntu will be your main OS
<nacc> sasho199_: you don't need to format outside of the installer
<elichai2> nacc: so?
<nacc> elichai2: it should be, yes; but also, it seems like what's happening is your dock is failing to train the dispaly device
<sasho199_> Deosai146: Ok so now I can run the ubuntu install from the usb flash drive i have?
<nacc> elichai2: that doesn't mean it's frozen
<nacc> elichai2: it might just not be driving the external display; does your internal display work? ctrl+alt+f3
<elichai2> nacc: what do you mean train? it works if I go into tty but it will take a lot of time to open the tty
<nacc> elichai2: then your system is not frozen.
<nacc> elichai2: link training, at the hardware level
<sasho199_> Deosai146: What about the fast boot setting and the legacy thing that you mentioned earlier?
<elichai2> nacc: what can I do about it?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: you have been asking more then an hour now...how about you just go try and install?
<nacc> elichai2: this is a yoga 720 with the yoga 720-specific dock?
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: Ok I'll install it now
<elichai2> nacc: idk what the yoga 720 specific dock is but it's a lenovo dock
<nacc> elichai2: and you are running the latest firmware for it, etc?
<elichai2> latest firmware for the dock?
<nacc> elichai2: yes
<elichai2> never new there's a firmware to install for the dock
<nacc> elichai2: it's almost an entirely separate device
<nacc> *computer
<elichai2> how can I do that?
<nacc> elichai2: I don't know. I'm not sure how well supported this dock is, tbh. Not even on Windows
<sasho199_> Deosai146: The installer froze at the same place as the live session
<Deosai146> maybe you need a new iso than the one you have on the usb
<elichai2> nacc: that's the dock https://www3.lenovo.com/us/en/accessories-and-monitors/docking/universal-cable-docks-usb/Thinkpad-USB-C-Dock/p/40A90090US
<tomreyn> elichai2: which dock do you have there actually?
<tomreyn> scratch that ;)
<nacc> elichai2: when you unplug and replug the dock, can you actually unplug the AC and replug it after?
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: press F1 during setup, to see at wich point it freezes
<arooni> question; trying to enable remote access... i have set up port forwarding through my router and enabled ufw to allow port 32400 from all addresses.  when i try to telnet to my publicip 32400 ; from my machine; it works great.  when i try to do that from a different computer on the network it does not.  ideas on how to resolve?  plex server is on ubuntu 16.04
<elichai2> nacc: after I replug?
<nacc> elichai2: yeah
<nacc> elichai2: it's possible Linux is not resetting the device properly
<elichai2> i'll try but even if I unplug the laptop itself it still kind of stuck (enough that I won't be able to use the gui so i'll force restart it)
<nacc> elichai2: right, but you said you can get to the tty?
<elichai2> yeah, it takes some time
<elichai2> and I tried from the tty to restart sddm and I got black screen
<nacc> elichai2: is the tty displaying on your local display?
<nacc> elichai2: right, don't try to use your desktop/gui
<nacc> elichai2: afaict, your graphics device is basically dead on unplug
<nacc> (and stays dead replug)
<mnf> i upgragded to ubuntu 18 from 16.04 no pm-hibernate in 18.04
<mnf> why?
<elichai2> yep local. how can I fix what youre saying
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | mnf
<ubottu> mnf: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<nacc> mnf: it's there, in pm-utils
<nacc> elichai2: not sure i follow. This is what I'd suggest: unplug your dock, replug it. It should be in the error state. Power cycle the dock. See if it comes up properly then.
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: A lot of errors, but the last one where it freezes says that the disk contains an unclean file system. Do I need to format it and upload the iso again?
<emanuele> ciao
<emanuele> !list
<ubottu> emanuele: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nacc> elichai2: alternatively, unplug. Power off the dock. Plug it back in. Power on the dock.
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: have you tried 'install' instead of try?
<mnf> nacc: thank you :)
<tomreyn> elichai2: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/monitors-and-projectors/docks/thinkpad-usb-c-dock/40a9/0090us/downloads/DS501903
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: yes, this is when I click install
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: could be few things wrong, or bad iso, or badly burn on usb, or uefi settings wrong
<Deosai146> it's probably the USB or iso
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: secure boot is disabled, and also the first time I tried the iso it forked perfectly.
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: another test you can do, is burn another ubuntu release on usb, see if you can bypass that freeze
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: worked*
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: what did?
<kim27> greetings, I had a question for who maintains the bind9 ubuntu package, any idea how to figure out who that is?
<nacc> kim27: no one person, what do you need
<nacc> kim27: if you found a bug, file it in Launchpad
<elichai2> tomreyn: "OS Independent" but it's an exe LOL
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: the first time I tried the iso it worked perfectly. I will try to upload the iso again and try to install, the thing I want to avoid is having the system installed and then freezeing
<kim27> I was trying to make a modification to the bind package, but it seems to differ from upstream by having folders like lib/dns-pkcs11 instead of just lib/dns, so I was trying to figure out the meaning of these folders.
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: ok, good luck
<sasho199_> lotuspsychje: thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> sasho199_: welcome
<tomreyn> elichai2: i had the same thoughts on that. not impressed.
<Aniar> Hi, I'm running into an error similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kismet/+bug/1172993 where kismet won't upgrade "The provide4d user list contains invalid usernames. the users to be added to the kismet group have to be provided in a space-separated list of usernames. The following usernames are not valid: tester."  But that bug was solved, and I'm upgrading from Ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04.  Additionally, "grep -c tester
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172993 in kismet (Ubuntu) "package kismet 2011.03.R2-2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 6" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nacc> kim27: what version of ubuntu/package? In bionic it is as you described.
<Aniar> #kismet says that it must be in the ubuntu package.
<zamanf> is it possible to direct all sounds from my ubuntu to an android?
<kim27> nacc, I was looking in 17.10, haven't upgrade just yet
<nacc> kim27: ok one sec
<Aniar> zamanf: the closest I've seen is KDE Connect, but it doesn't do audio redirect yet
<nacc> kim27: also lib/dns in 17.10
<nacc> kim27: what are you looking at specifically?
<nacc> kim27: *where
<kim27> bind9-9.10.3.dfsg.P4/lib/dns-pkcs11
<nacc> kim27: right, that's not the path in the source packge
<nacc> kim27: how did you get the source package?
<kim27> vs ( https://gitlab.isc.org/isc-projects/bind9/tree/master/lib )
<kim27> apt source bind9
<nacc> kim27: `pull-lp-source bind9 artful` gives a different result, let me spin up a artful container
<emanuele> ciao
<emanuele> !list
<nacc> emanuele: stop tht.
<nacc> emanuele: you were already told, no warez here
<kim27> I suppose it could be part of the build, but that could be weird
<nacc> kim27: give me a few minutes
<nacc> kim27: do you see a lib/dns directory?
<kim27> ah, it is a part of the build
<nacc> kim27: yes, it's part of the pkcs11 build
<nacc> kim27: so ... *not* part of the source, which is what I was asking :)
<kim27> yeah, I checked out the source again
<kim27> It didn't occur to me that they would create a copy of the whole directory structure
<kim27> as part of the build
<kim27> thanks nacc for your help
<kim27> I really really appreciate it
<ioria> kim27, found this in the source :   ./debian/rules:	cp -r lib/dns lib/dns-pkcs11
<kim27> thanks. I'm trying to create a patch that allows me to filter a records from dns responses, much like the filter-aaaa
<kim27> because npm/nodejs is retarded and doesn't work on an IPv6 only network
<nacc> kim27: np
<kim27> as it prefers to use the A record when available.
<gifted> ikonia whats up lame
<Draconiator> Is there a way to change the screen resolution in Buntu?
<tgm4883> Draconiator: in the Displays app
<Draconiator> Can't find a Displays app on here
<pavlos> Draconiator: system settings, devices, display
<kiriuha_2> gf
<kiriuha_2> hioo
<kiriuha_2> cmm11
<kiriuha_2> cmm1
<kiriuha_2> cmm11
<kiriuha_2> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<kiriuha_2> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!??!?!!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pavlos> kiriuha_2: there is a #test
<kiriuha_2> die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kiriuha_2> you
<deosai_136> sasho199: are you still there?
<kiriuha_2> no
<kiriuha_2> you
<kiriuha_2> you!!!!!!!/\\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\ die
<deosai_136> users
<kiriuha_2> exit me
<deosai_136> part
<kiriuha_2> ubuntu install pc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! deltet windows 7
<Draconiator> ...yep, knew it.  lol\
<Draconiator> Hope no one had automatic excecution on.
<deosai_136> oye
<Deosai146> hi there
<kiriuha> ls
<kiriuha> you
<Draconiator> Is there an admin channel on Freenode?  they might wanna know about this.
<AppleTor>  I ran tasksel then gnome desktop, but after the installation finished, nothing come up. still stuck on shell mode
<kiriuha> reboot ubuntu 14.04
<Deosai146> no I'm just testing out different irc clients, I just got one up and running on ubuntu
<pavlos> AppleTor: logout/login
<AppleTor> i have reboot it
<AppleTor> *had
<AppleTor> oh wait, just rebooted again
<AppleTor> and it works
<pavlos> good
<as200> is there a workaround so netwok reconnects when waking from suspend?
<nacc> as200: it should, in general
<as200> nacc: it doesn't under 18.04.
<as200> nacc: I always have to restart the computer
<ioria> as200, have you tried to just restart NM  ?
<deosai_136> guys dont be alarmed about the two deosais, im just on my phone and computer at the same time xD
<as200> ioria: yes, and that doesn't wake up the network either. I was just wondering if there was a workaround as I am sure I am not the only one impacted
<nacc> as200: for you, perhaps. I believe it works fine here.
<ioria> as200, have you checked dmesg and syslog ? any hints ?
<nacc> as200: anything in dmesg or syslog?
<nacc> ioria: ^5
<as200> nacc: good thought. I will check those
<ioria> as200,  usually it's a 'module 's fault'
<pavlos> as200: if you look at the wired connection details, there is a checkbox "Connect automatically". Is that checked?
<as200> paylos: yes
 * Draconiator wonders if his camera uses a custom linux for the gui
<pavlos> Draconiator: camera is usually listed in lsusb, then you can look for support Cheese is an app that works with cameras
<stayasinic>  guys i have problem with new ubuntu 18.04 he has trouble with scaling_governor acpi_cpufreg it show cpu MHz: 798.170  cpu MHz : 798.154
<stayasinic> he show random number - 912 \ 1366  \ 884  but my cpu has freg scale - 800 1000 1200 2400  my cpu (sandy bridge) work well on kernel 3.*
<stayasinic> someone can help me?
<hackers_unity> drone
<hackers_unity> hola
<hackers_unity> queria hablar con ustedes
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hackers_unity> en mi centro de educacion tenemos guadalinex v9 y nos da un fallo e el oem lo hemos intentado solucionar pero no lo conseguimos
<leftyfb> !es | hackers_unity
<ubottu> hackers_unity: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ZD> bsnsn
<ZD> yo
<ZD> why ??
<leftyfb> ZD: what can we help you with?
<bad> gh
<bad> hi
<bad> i am new user in irssi
<bad> can you help me
<bad> ?
<evulish> bad: with what?
<evulish> no problem
<zaldi> can you help me ?
<compdoc> maybe
<leif> Is there way I can add new folders for *.desktop files in 16.04?
<zaldi> i don't know how and for what to use linux .. so, do you know youtube channel to study ?
<leif> I ask because I have software that creates desktop files in a non-standard folder, and those desktop files use relative paths so I can't just symlink them. (I think anyway.)
<compdoc> linux is great for making a server, or for use as a desktop to replace windows
<crimson_king> zaldi, maybe khan academy for any subject. Or you might wanna learn coding, then there's codecademy.com and sololearn.com
<crimson_king> zaldi,  Python is a fairly easy language to understand
<zaldi> i ever know about word python .. for what is it ?
<Guest71458> hello, getting bootloader install failed under /sda5 for 16.04.4 workstation and a fresh brand new vmware disk during iso installation.  Any idea ?
<compdoc> zaldi, a programming language, and something you probably dont need to know
<crimson_king> zaldi, Python is a programming language. You can write applications, graphical interfaces and more.
<pavlos> zaldi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_(programming_language)
<crimson_king> zaldi, comes installed in most Linux distributions
<crimson_king> so you can start playing a bit with it
<zaldi> i use this weechat in termux android ... just for fun
<crimson_king> I remember I started watching some tutorials on fibonacci using Python
<zaldi> fibonacci ?? oh i'll watch it
<drivesguy> Hi, want to install ubuntu on a secondary drive, keep my main SSD as intact as possible, but want a properly functioning GR
<drivesguy> *GRUB
<drivesguy> Currently I have Windows 10 on my SSD, And a secondary HD with a 100gb partition for Ubuntu. What should I make sure during install to avoid anything going wrong
<zaldi> @jnmark6
<zaldi> #jnmark6
<zaldi> @jcnmark6
<zaldi> #jcnmark6
<leftyfb> zaldi: please stop
<leftyfb> zaldi: what do you need help with?
<zaldi> sorry
<coolchris> is there any easy way to setup remote desktops for multi users
<Misdicorl> I have an issue where: 1) Walk away from machine for some time 2) Come back, be asked to login 3) After logging in, appears all user processes have been killed. Machine is not rebooting (would go to different OS). Any thoughts/help?
<zaldi> i just want to know, how to use weechat specifically .. i am new user in linux
<leftyfb> zaldi: https://weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.en.html
<pavlos> zaldi:https://weechat.org/doc/
<zaldi> Kryptron
<axisys> with ubuntu 18.04 .. I have to heavily rely on mouse.. hard to switch to previous terminal
<axisys> I work on multiple terminals..
<debkad> You always need the terminal
<nacc> axisys: you mean previous terminal or tty?
<axisys> I have two terminal open for example.. and alt+tab does not switch terminals
<nacc> axisys: and what do you mean by 'hard to switch'
<axisys> really painful
<nacc> axisys: add alternatetab extension
<nacc> axisys: goes back to the old alt+tab
<axisys> nacc: ahh.. how?
<axisys> nacc: sweet! lead the way please
<nacc> axisys: like any other gnome shell extension
<tgm4883> axisys: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<axisys> nacc: sorry newbie here.. soliled by unity
<Misdicorl> I have an issue where: 1) Walk away from machine for some time 2) Come back, be asked to login 3) After logging in, appears all user processes have been killed. Machine is not rebooting (would go to different OS). Any thoughts/help or places I should go? Google has not been helpful so far
<nacc> Misdicorl: did you check syslog/dmesg?
<tgm4883> Misdicorl: ~/.xsession-errors
<nacc> Misdicorl: also, are you being logged out or is the screen locking?
<tgm4883> Sounds like X dying
<nacc> Misdicorl: the first would of course kill all your processes. Whiel the latter would not.
<nacc> tgm4883: ah could be
<Misdicorl> nacc: I think I'm being logged out? That would explain the behavior
<axisys> tgm4883, nacc : I am using bash 4.4.19 .. I see latest shell version for alternatetab is 3.26
<Misdicorl> tgm4883: No file there
<nacc> axisys: what does bash have to do with anything?
<Misdicorl> nacc: how do I prevent auto logout?
<nacc> axisys: gnome-shell is unrelated to your shell in the terminal
<axisys> ah.. doh!
<nacc> Misdicorl: check syslog / dmesg?
<axisys> nacc: 3.28.1 .. so I should get 3.26 ?
<Misdicorl> nacc: Where is that located?
<nacc> axisys: alternatetab works fine in 18.04
<Misdicorl> nacc: dmesg has a lot going on, am I looking for anything in particular?
<axisys> nacc: but it has multiple version.. trying to see which one I should pick
<nacc> Misdicorl: well, try to narrow it down to when your system logged out?
<nacc> Misdicorl: /var/log/syslog
<deosai_136> oye bruvs
<Deosai146> hi
<Hobadee> Anyone using the USG-XG-8?
<nacc> axisys: i'm not sure, i don't recall selecting that before
<drivesguy> Hi, want to install ubuntu on a secondary drive, keep my main SSD as intact as possible, but want a properly functioning GRUB
<Misdicorl> nacc: This a likely culprit? kernel: [10014.564024] gnome-shell[4642]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f334081d2d4 sp 00007ffd256d0458 error 4 in libmutter-1.so.0.0.0[7f334077e000+142000]
<EriC^^> drivesguy: in the installer choose "something else" in the installation and make the bootloader on the ssd
<EriC^^> Misdicorl: that looks like it could be it
<drivesguy> Thanks, should I put it in the begining or in the end will work?
<drivesguy> I already have 2 partitions, Windows Boot and Windows (C:)
<Misdicorl> Eric^^: so... what do I do?
<EriC^^> drivesguy: oh sorry, i meant to put it on the secondary drive
<Misdicorl> EriC^^: I guess maybe use a different shell and hope the problem is with gnome-shell?
<drivesguy> https://i.imgur.com/eeY0AYp.png these are my drives and partitons
<drivesguy> btw, I heard 18.04 is giving problems with Nvidia cards...
<drivesguy> should I stick with 16.04 in that case?
<bipul> I would like to search this package "mysqlclient developer package" How to do that? I tried with apt-cache search mysql | grep developer
<bipul> But unable to found related package name. Any help?
<EriC^^> Misdicorl: according to a bug report changing the kernel fixed the problem, worth a shot maybe
<Misdicorl> EriC^^: Ok, I'll look into doing that. I've installed Terminator and will leave that running instead for a while. Hopefully thats sufficient
<EriC^^> drivesguy: in the installer choose at the bottom the bootloader location on the secondary drive and you should be good, boot the installer in legacy mode
<drivesguy> EriC^^: so I just install all the OS in the secondary drive, including the boot partition or file
<Misdicorl> Eric^^ nacc tgm4883: Thanks so much everyone
<EriC^^> drivesguy: yeah, you don't need a boot partition, it'll install the bootloader in the disk's mbr and that's all you need, then set the boot order in the bios to boot it
<EriC^^> Misdicorl: dmesg -T shows timestamps btw
<tgm4883> Misdicorl: it should be worth noting that gnome shell isn't the same thing as a terminal
<axisys> nacc: Ah.. I had to install gnome-shell-extentions pkg first to have them available in gnome-tweaks
<axisys> nacc: wow.. feels much better.. man! thank you!
<EriC^^> bipul: apt search mysqlclient dev maybe?
<bipul> yes installed things
<axisys> another thing.. how do I get my mouse middle button for paste back?
<axisys> I used to be able to select text and middle button click would paste it.. not I have to do it like windows.. and rely one right click .. painful
<Guest71458> fatal error (/dev/sda5)  under installation of ubuntu workstation 16.04.4 and grub bootloader under Vmware.. Any idea ?
<axisys> Middle Click Paste is on.. but it seems to be ignoring
<hggdh> Guest71458: any ideas will depend of what was the error
<EriC^^> Guest71458: can you give more context and maybe a screenshot or the whole error?
<ledeni> bipul, try 'python-mysqldb'
<FuttBucker101> hi
<DIR-64> hallo
<FuttBucker101> Pleased to meet u DIR-64
<ledeni> bipul, and 'python3-mysqldb'
<th34lch3m1st> hi, I've notice dnsmasq runs with user"nobody" (google dns on eth, 16.04)
<platzhirsch> I've run sudo apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade, still no sign to move from 17.10 to 18.04, any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> That is normal th34lch3m1st
<FuttBucker101> hi guys
<pragmaticenigma> !chat | FuttBucker101
<ubottu> FuttBucker101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DIR-64> is there a discussion here?
<leftyfb> DIR-64: this channel is for support requests only. See #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discussion for anything else.
<leftyfb> FuttBucker101: can we help you with somehing?
<DIR-64> I hope to be well acquainted with you all ...
<th34lch3m1st> pragmaticenigma ah, ok. because I've google it and the first result was a bug on launchpad on 12.10 where everybody was complaining about that...
<platzhirsch> :|
<FuttBucker101> hi lefty are u there
<leftyfb> DIR-64: btw, you shouldn't IRC as root
<platzhirsch> Okay, just read: "Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. "
<platzhirsch> I thought that's only true for 16.04
<spikebike> I think it's a few days for 17.10
<spikebike> and 18.04.1 (3 months ish) for 16.04
<platzhirsch> Oki, almost couldn't boot because I also switched kernels
<pragmaticenigma> th34lch3m1st: dnsmasq initially is started as root user. To prevent the service from going outside it's scope (having the ability to freely navigate the OS) it is downgraded to a user that has no privileges outside the ones it needs to complete its tasks. It's a security configuration method that works well. Some services define their own users (i.e. Apache => www_user) and some can work with the Nobody user
<th34lch3m1st> pragmaticenigma ok, thanks for the info
<outoftime> My `xorg.conf` disapears every reboot. What to do?
<outoftime> *almost every
<axisys> anyone else experienced the Middle Click Paste not working on 18.04 and might found a fix?
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: X11 no longer requires the use of a static xorg.conf file. One is automatically generated on each boot dynamically, and removed during proper shutdown
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: but I need to setup custom EDID
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: Ubuntu 16.04
<xyzone[m]> is there a way to force an upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 in the gui?
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: You may need to read up on the documnatation. X.org looks at specific files for "helper" and "configs" to append/include to its generated config file
<EriC^^> xyzone[m]: you could use the command sudo do-release-upgrade -d  from a terminal
<pragmaticenigma> xyzone[m]: It is best to wait until the software updater tells you that the update is available. There are bugs being addressed with the upgrade process
<xyzone[m]> do-release-upgrade -d will not do that
<nacc> platzhirsch: that's not how you upgrade between releases anyways
<oerheks> add this EDID to a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ folder, and it will populate xorg.conf > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<nacc> xyzone[m]: why not?
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Please oerheks message
<pragmaticenigma> *please see
<oerheks> german howto https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d/
<platzhirsch> nacc: how do you do
<FuttBucker101> Who is the leader of this chat?
<nacc> platzhirsch: you use do-release-upgrade (cli) or update-manager (gui)
<nacc> platzhirsch: apt itself doesn't know about new releases
<outoftime> oerheks: any specific file name or *.conf will be fine?
<th34lch3m1st> FuttBucker101 the one with the F and the B reversed
<nacc> th34lch3m1st: please don't feed trolls.
<nacc> FuttBucker101: do you have an ubuntu support question? if not, please take chat elsewhere
<FuttBucker101> I wish to speak with the leader!
<oerheks> outoftime, name it 50-edid.conf or something like that
<leftyfb> FuttBucker101: trolling is offtopic
<nacc> FuttBucker101: that is not an ubuntu support topic.
<DJones> FuttBucker101: There is no specific leader, the channel is a supprt channel for Ubuntu, just ask your Ubun7tu supprt question
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know why when i click on krita it opens twice on the dock?
<outoftime> oerheks: works, thank you.
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<oerheks> outoftime, have fun!
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: A quick google search yielded the following: https://askubuntu.com/a/974382
<xyzone[m]> nacc: why not? because that's for upgrading to the development release
<pragmaticenigma> xyzone[m]: that is not correct, that is only true if you have configured the software updater to allow checking for new development releases
<sneakyimp> I'm shopping for a wildcard cert and the prices vary widely. Is there any good reason NOT to use RapidSSL? There cert is only $250, compared to Digicert's $600. Comodo is only $450. I'd sure love to save $350.
<teward> sneakyimp: that's a question outside the scope of Ubuntu
<teward> !offtopic | sneakyimp
<ubottu> sneakyimp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<evulish> sneakyimp: why not letsencrypt?
<sneakyimp> teward: oh dang! sorry.
<evulish> they just began supported wildcard certs and they're free
<pragmaticenigma> evulish: The question was not a support question, please dicontinue the topic
<sneakyimp> evulish: off topic :( any suggestions where to ask this question? StackOverflow marked question off-topic
<pragmaticenigma> sneakyimp: You can try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<evulish> #webdevelopment or something maybe?
<sneakyimp> pragmaticenigma: thank you
<sneakyimp> exit
<Misdicorl> nacc EriC^^: Terminal change didn't seem to help. So I've upgraded kernel from 4.13 to 4.15, hopefully that will address crash issue?
<axisys> pragmaticenigma: I do have the Middle Click Paste on .. so I am wondering if anyone experience the same "bug"
<lucian> mnk
<naftilos76> Hi, i am on ubuntu 14.04 and i am experiencing, as anybody else, some issues with the wifi adapter . This is what i see when doing lspci : 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10) . I experience random disconnects, huge delay before loading a website. Pls keep in mind that my internet connection is 50MBit/s which is true most of the time as i am capable of downloa
<naftilos76> ding at 6MBytes/s . The wifi adapter is a M.2 combo wifi/bluetooth. Is there another that any of you have been trying out without broblems?
<naftilos76> Sorry, correction: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 (rev 93)
<dmateos> hey having an issue with the move from 16.04 to 18.04 where mounting a CIFS over samba from another ubuntu server, its now treating symlinks as folders from the view of the client
<dmateos> anyone know what change might have cuased this?
<naftilos76> There is a variety of M.2 combo wifi/bluetooth adapters out there but i am not sure which will work well on my linux box
<naftilos76> Any suggestions?
<spine55> hi everyone is it possible to shrink the root VG on a server?
<debkad> naftilos76: Looks like you have the same problem as in this link https://askubuntu.com/questions/611222/cannot-connect-to-wifi-intel-corporation-wireless-3160?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<pragmaticenigma> axisys: This isn't a good forum for asking if people also experience issues. It's also not a bug, it is by design that the feature isn't enabled by default. A bug would be if it a documented behavior that isn't occuring. Meaning if Gnome documentation stated the middle click was for paste, and it didn't work, that would be a bug. You are experiencing a personal preference. Not a bug
<xyzone[m]> I am not seeing your alerts if you are replying to me. You're not citing my name properly or it's a martrix issue
<axisys> pragmaticenigma: right.. I am not claiming it is a bug.. so I wanted to quote around it.. but still looking for help
<xyzone[m]> Anyway, it is correct. I just checked it. If you try upgrading from 17.10 with that command, it refuses and says you need the latest version to upgrade to development
<tomreyn> spine55: yes, but shrinking an ext4 needs to be done while unmounted.
<naftilos76> debkad, i had a look well before writing in this room. Seems like there is no guarantee that the adapter will work no matter what action i take. I just want to go to something that simply works.
<xyzone[m]> do-release-upgrade -d is not correct
<xyzone[m]> the d option is development
<debkad> naftilos76: There are twp suggestions in that link, try the easiest, disable bluetooth and reboot
<debkad> s/twp/two
<axisys> so if I type do the two button click underneath the touchpad.. paste works.. but mouse wheel button does not paste
<axisys> mouse wheel button click*
<xyzone[m]> hate to be a xkcd comic but it's either my lying eyes right in front of me or people giving shaky info here
<spine55> tomreyn: thanks so that means boot to a rescue disk first correct?
<gpap1> Hello!
<tomreyn> spine55: either that or remove / resize other LVs in the same VG
<nacc> xyzone[m]: just started a 17.10 lxd, ran do-release-upgrade -d and it worked fine and is upgrading now.
<pragmaticenigma> xyzone[m]: Then why is documented here: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<spine55> tomreyn: thanks!
<nacc> xyzone[m]: so it is you, and i've also used it many times in the past.
<pragmaticenigma> xyzone[m]: No one has replied to you because you are refusing to help us help you. Telling us the command doesn't work, without trying and showing us the output doesn't help us move forward.
<tomreyn> spine55: welcome. if reducing downtime is most important, you could also create a copy of the root FS and then shrink that and make the system boot that on next boot
<pragmaticenigma> xyzone[m]: the proposed method does work, however, you may have a configuration issue with the software updater. Your commentary has made it less enticing to help you since you are resistant to what is suggested.
<nacc> xyzone[m]: did you ensure you were fully up to date first? (sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade)
<Misdicorl> nacc EriC^^: I upgraded to 4.15.0-041500-generic, but still got: 14:06:41 ResPoqoBop kernel: [  337.365999] gnome-shell[1562]: segfault at 38 ip 00007fddd9b72cf0 sp 00007ffef1d60698 error 4 in libmutter-1.so.0.0.0[7fddd9b20000+142000]
<Misdicorl> Is there a way I can prevent Ubuntu from running gnome-shell? Manually kill -9 the process also logs me out
<nacc> Misdicorl: run a different flavor? (e.g., kubuntu)
<debkad> another desktop i would say
<dmateos> hey everyone im getting different behaviour between a CIFS mount in 16.04 and 18.04, in 16 it treats symlinks as symlinks but in 18 i just see them as normal folders from the client
<dmateos> would anyone know why this might be?
<pragmaticenigma> dmateos: different versions of the CIFS client library I would assume. New features or bug fixes. You might need to consult the documentation
<FuttBucker101> I am developing a warp drive.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | FuttBucker101
<ubottu> FuttBucker101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seer> Hi! I was wondering if the ubuntu software center is always slow or is it just my hardware?
<exarkun> seer: That question has no meaningful answer.
<sdfgsdfghbhf> The GUI software manager really needs to contain flashplugin-installer
<pragmaticenigma> seer: there are numerous factors that could affect the speed of software center. You ISP connection speed, the speed of your hardware, the server load to server your computer is attempting to download updates from.
<seer> exarkun: When I try to open, click packages, open .deb files etc it takes a good 5 seconds at least
<seer> sometimes more.
<sdfgsdfghbhf> The kind of user who needs Flash typically will not appreciate having to do an apt-get
<seer> I mean I use apt-get sometimes. I am a power user. Currently using irssi
<pragmaticenigma> sdfgsdfghbhf: It is available via a GUI install.
<seer> But not everyone is a terminal power user. So I was wondering why the ubuntu software center GUI is always so slow
<exarkun> seer: Okay, now I know that "5 seconds" is "slow".  Only 1000 more variables to nail down.
<sdfgsdfghbhf> Not in gnome-software
<pragmaticenigma> seer: asked and answered, it is not a support question
<sdfgsdfghbhf> Honestly even though it was slow Ubuntu Software Center was better because it could install any package
<Skaface82> seer: how old is your computer?
<pragmaticenigma> sdfgsdfghbhf: Have you actually searched on the keyword "Flash"
<seer> I doubt it's the internet connection. Just did a check. 29Mps/s according to speedtest.net
<pragmaticenigma> seer: you are offtopic, please take the topic elsewhere
<seer> ....I'm off topic?
<seer> I'm trying to troubleshoot why in my expierence the software center is always so slow.
<sdfgsdfghbhf> https://imgur.com/a/McecUrY
<sdfgsdfghbhf> here ya go
<tgm4883> I don't see how that would be off topic...
<pragmaticenigma> seer: you were already told why... there are too many factors to consider and it's not within the scope of this channel to troubleshoot that
<sdfgsdfghbhf> children and grandmothers use ubuntu
 * tgm4883 wonders what bizarro channel this turned into
<pragmaticenigma> sdfgsdfghbhf: I cannot even see anything in that graphic
<beterraba> Guys, I'm here to advertise about 2 open PhD positions in Brasil to work with High Performance Computing. Check it out: https://euraxess.ec.europa.eu/jobs/247607 Please let me know if you might be interested or if you'd know anyone who'd be. My e-mail is lucas@dca.ufrn.br
<seer> pragmaticenigma:  I can https://i.imgur.com/hJLl3ez.png
<tgm4883> !ot | beterraba
<ubottu> beterraba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seer> That....That would be consided off topic
<Skaface82> seer: how old is your computer?
<leftyfb> sdfgsdfghbhf: do you have the multiverse repo enabled?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: they have something enabled
<seer> Skaface82: Not sure honestly. Let me check
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: that's not helpful
<pragmaticenigma> Skaface82: as was already stated, seer does not have a support question, The discussion needs to take place somewhere else
<capncrunch4me> any LXD users in the channel?
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: I don't see how that isn't a support question
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | capncrunch4me
<ubottu> capncrunch4me: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<capncrunch4me> how do you fix LXD when it crashes due to auto-snap update?
<leftyfb> capncrunch4me: you might be best served in #lxcontainers
<capncrunch4me> the problem is lxd, not LXC
<capncrunch4me> LXD == Ubuntu
<leftyfb> capncrunch4me: that channel is for both
<capncrunch4me> and now LXD is governed by snap, which does us all the favor of autoupdating snaps
<seer> Skaface82:  Inspiron 3521
<capncrunch4me> which is great, because it crashes LXD every time it tries and updates, and all containers restart
<seer> looks like its from 2013 tbh
<capncrunch4me> and you cant turn it off
<patri> not dead
<SemiControl> Something is really fishy. I dont know whats slowing down my laptop. Is there a tool that checks Ram, CPU and SSD/HDD performance?
<seer> SemiControl: I recommend htop. sudo apt-get install htop
<oerheks> capncrunch4me, dont turn snap update off, schedule it https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/disabling-automatic-refresh-for-snap-from-store/707
<tgm4883> seer: +1
<SemiControl> seer,  this will show my performance and expected performance in GUI/
<seer> SemiControl: Then you can use F6 to sort
<SemiControl> for each hardware
<capncrunch4me> oerheks: yeah, that doesnt prevent LXD from crashing
<Randolf> Yeah, htop is pretty nice.
<seer> SemiControl: It will show a task manager, Terminal GUI
<capncrunch4me> it just prevents it from crashing in the middle of the day, whenever it wants
<SemiControl> seer,  can it make performance tests/ benchmarks Randolf
<seer> SemiControl: Not that I know of
<SemiControl> k
<Randolf> SemiControl:  Oh, I had no idea about that.
<oerheks> capncrunch4me, that crashing,all containers.. sounds like an other issue than updating
<seer> I assumed you were looking to troubleshoot what was hogging all of your system resources SemiControl
<patri> SEX
<SemiControl> seer,  I think the SSD is writing tooooo slow
<capncrunch4me> oerheks: it is due to LXD updating, and crashing, and dumping containers
<capncrunch4me> this is an LXD issue, not necessarily a snap issue
<seer> SemiControl: Personally I would use a task manager and try to kill off things that are using a good % of SSD writing. If that doesn't work then sure. I would try updating hardware drivers
<capncrunch4me> although LXD cannot find snap daemon on update
<capncrunch4me> even though it is there
<capncrunch4me> and running
<seer> SemiControl: I thinkthis could help you http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/drivers Maybe the SSD is writing so slow because of closed source drivers?
<Randolf> Yuck.
<seer> Randolf: :D
<Randolf> Hardware vendors should make all their drivers open source.
<seer> Used closed source drivers of suffer slow writing
<Randolf> If they did that, they'd get a lot more OS support.
<seer> Or switch to another SSD
<seer> idk
<seer> SemiControl: Did that help any?
<SemiControl> seer,  https://imgur.com/a/KRTuIFh
<Shmam> Is the package `linux-base` a kernel update? So should I restart after installing the update to the package?
<Shmam> hello?
<JimBuntu> !linux-base
<ducasse> !info linux-base
<ubottu> linux-base (source: linux-base): Linux image base package. In component main, is important. Version 4.5ubuntu1 (artful), package size 17 kB, installed size 57 kB
<MonkeyDust> Shmam  in a terminal, type   apt-cache show linux-base
<Shmam> so would that require a restart? its quite vague with the description
<Shmam> "This package contains files and support scripts for all Linux images."
<Shmam> ahh yes, files and scripts
<Shmam> it sounds pretty important so I would think that I need to reboot after updating it
<Shmam> but idk
<jadi> Hi. I am trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 I flashed it to the pendrive using Rufus and then booted into it on the computer. It boots fine and I select Install Ubuntu and it goes to a desktop im presuming but there are no icons or taskbar, Just the background image. I have reflashed, tried different pendrives and the same problem occurs each time. What do I do? Thanks
<MonkeyDust> jadi  try change the screen resolution
<MonkeyDust> or aspect
<jadi> But there is no interface so how would I do that
<jadi> Even pressing CTRL + ALT + DEL does nothing
<jadi> Nor does the Windows Key
<MonkeyDust> try ctrl alt backspace
<jadi> Nope
<jadi> Does nothing
<MonkeyDust> jadi  sounds like the installed failed somehow
<MonkeyDust> installation*
<jadi> I have also restarted multiple times and tried the check disk option. It says the disk is fine and then restarts once its finished but the install always goes to an empty screen
<compdoc> you should read the SMART from the disk
<compdoc> its the only real way to know if its dying
<jadi> Its a flash drive
<compdoc> ah, nm  :)
<jadi> Oof
<jadi> I really dont know what I need to do here with this :/
<xamithan> Did you try a different usb?
<jadi> Yeah I tried a different one, same problem
<ducasse> jadi: try booting the usb in 'try ubuntu' mode
<jadi> Okay il try it
<xamithan> Might have to nomodeset it if the live doesn't work
<jadi> Same thing. Still not working
<hk_> did u checked md5 ?
<jadi> Yeah
<hk_> how did u install it into usb?
<jadi> Rufus
<xamithan> Try the nomodeset jadi
<jadi> How do I do that?
<xamithan> hit e during the boot,  replace quiet splash with nomodeset,  ctrl+x
<jadi> okay il try it one sec
<xamithan> Then do the try ubuntu without installing again
<gbc> hi all ... hoping someone can give me ideas on how to troubleshoot a server boot issue ... 14.04 cloud image running on 16.04 host ... the VM boots partially (i see upstart/init jobs starting on console) but never gets to login prompt; network starts (ping works), but sshd/telnetd dont
<gbc> ... if i can't login to VM, how can i tell what's causing the boot sequence to hang?
<jadi> Holy crap, its works. Thanks so much xamithan and everyone else who helped :D
<xamithan> You might have to do that again after the installation too,  at least until you install the video drivers
<hk_> :D
<MonkeyDust> xamithan  +1
<jadi> Thanks everyone. Have a good evening :D
<iresf> hello
<hk_> hello
<iresf> NetworkManager is using 100% cpu    and i could not find a solution
<iresf> please help to solve it
<compdoc> did you change things in NetworkManager
<leftyfb> iresf: what version of ubuntu?
<iresf> no
<iresf> leftyfb : ubuntu 16.04
<iresf> also unity-control-center is using high cpu
<Sven_vB> when the udev docs say about "urbnum" (a property of a USB device) "number of URBs submitted for the whole device", does "submitted" mean this is about data sent from the computer to the USB device and is definitely in no way about data received?
<maddawg2> question... does ubuntu have a supported way to install ubuntu to a USB drive and boot a fully functional Ubuntu install from the USB drive?
<maddawg2> like a Ubuntu to Go
<maddawg2> but still have a filesystem that can be modified etc
<compdoc> you can boot live, but dont think it saves your settings
<maddawg2> i'm looking for a cheap way to dual boot my windows machine without creating a seperate partition for ubuntu
<tgm4883> maddawg2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<EriC^^> maddawg2: installing to the usb would work
<maddawg2> mainly cuz i use it for work primarily, but when i'm home on my dock i'd love to be able to just boot to an external drive
<maddawg2> EriC^^, would it?
<maddawg2> that's good to know
<EriC^^> i haven't had luck with usb installs though, maybe the usb was just bad quality but they ruined quickly
<jpleau> Anyone has the issue when trying to unlock the desktop, can't enter password because the UI keeps going "Incorrect password" every 1 second automatically? It's like it's on a timer to press enter by itself.
<pragmaticenigma> jpleau: make sure you don't have a key stuck on the keyboard?
<jpleau> pragmaticenigma: I don't. Restarting gdm fixes it.
<EriC^^> maddawg2: yeah just make sure in the installer to choose something else and then after partitioning choose bootloader location on the usb at the bottom
<jpleau> pragmaticenigma: I think I found a way to reproduce. If I run "gnome-shell --replace&", then lock the screen, I can't log back in. I haven't found another way to restart shell (ALTF2 r doesn't work for me.. I get "command not found")
<EriC^^> if you're using uefi on the pc you'll need some modifications to make it boot on any uefi pc
<maddawg2> i will be using uefi so good to know
<maddawg2> i'll look into that
<maddawg2> i was gonna do windows but it seems the only wya to do it with that is having windows 10 enterprise
<pragmaticenigma> jpleau: why are you running gnome-shell manually?
<EriC^^> maddawg2: any windows should work
<maddawg2> EriC^^, no.. you cant install windows to USB drives
<maddawg2> it wont let you
<maddawg2> you can do a windows PE environment
<jpleau> pragmaticenigma: I'm trying to restart it. (Adding a new extension manually for example).
<EriC^^> oh, thought you meant something else
<maddawg2> but it's not the same thing
<EriC^^> with ubuntu you'll want to install the efi files in the removeable device location so any pc will pick it up and start grub for you
<EriC^^> maddawg2: basically you just run 'sudo grub-install --force-extra-removable'
<en1gma> what command is used to see how the dvd drive is connected to the motherboard on a laptop?
<en1gma> sata or pcie etc...
<maddawg2> thanks EriC^^ all good info... i'll try it out
<en1gma> i tried lsusb and lspci but it dont show right up at least by the dvd rom name
<EriC^^> en1gma: sudo lshw | grep -C4 -i dvd
<EriC^^> maddawg2: no problem
<en1gma> EriC^^ very nice. thanks
<RoadRunner> Problems after removing old linux-image kernels:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxJGKTPG57/
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: sudo rm them?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: sudo didn't do the trick and rm wouldn't work 'cause they were packages not files
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-97-generic ?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: I believe I tried that  but got nowhere; since most of the packages were removed am getting: "not removed because not installed"
<EriC^^> that sounds like an apt error more than a rm error
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: maybe, but now the question is, how do I get rid of them?
<EriC^^> run this 'sudo rm /boot/initrd.img-4.10.0-27-generic /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-{96,97}-generic
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: EriC^^ Be good to see what kernels are installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . See if we can sic dpkg on the residue ??
<EriC^^> nevermind the ' before sudo
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: here is the full story https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jXXxpNnZ35/
<Marikos> Trying to grok what just happened to my box, load spiked to over 90, and my slab memory went from about 3/16 gigs to over 12/16...  Here's the top of `slabtop` https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dny5TW426R/
<Marikos> last 7 hours in grafana https://i.imgur.com/Vh31D1S.png
<Marikos> I spun down some services and the load demamd went away, but the slab usage is still through the roof
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: to make a long story short, ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' doesn't seem to show the residue
<gbc> hi, all .. can anyone please help me track down a server boot issue?
<EriC^^> gbc: what's the problem?
<en1gma> is there something like cpu-z in the ubuntu repo?
<EriC^^> en1gma: what does cpu-z do?
<en1gma> it shows your motherboard, cpu, ram info
<EriC^^> en1gma: there's "inxi"
<gbc> vm partially boots ... i see upstart/init jobs starting, but I never get a console prompt; network starts, but i can't ssh/telnet ...
<en1gma> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/cpu-z/
<gbc> how can i tell where the boot fails if i can't login to it? looking for suggestions
<pavlos> en1gma: cpu-g
<en1gma> pavlos i looked for it in the repo and it didnt come up
<pavlos> en1gma: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/gtk3-version-of-cpu-g-cpu-z-for-linux/
<en1gma> EriC^^ lemme look for inxi
<EriC^^> gbc: /var/log/boot.log or /var/log/syslog might show some info
<pavlos> en1gma: you can install via .deb or there is a ppa at the bottom
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: any other ideas?
<gbc> EriC, i need to be able to log into the VM to see its logs; i can't login to it
<en1gma> pavlos that was the first one i installed and it installed but i couldnt get it to launch
<en1gma> what is command to start it from a term?
<coolchris> how can i run a desktop on my computer and have someone run a remote desktop into the same computer under another account ubuntu 18.04
<pavlos> en1gma: let me try the .deb on my system
<en1gma> i installing the deb again. im on 18.04 lts btw
<en1gma> there is an icom in the app drawer i guess its called and it seems to work good.
<en1gma> just couldnt figure out how to launch it from a term
<en1gma> thanks
<compdoc> coolchris, you could do that with x2go, and probably VNC, or xrdp
<coolchris> ok
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: lemme back read .. was away .
<gbc> EriC, since I can't login to the VM to see its logs, i tried mounting the VM's qcow inside the host and inspecting the log directory that way ... but the boot.log and syslog don't seem to be updated during the boot process (maybe doesn't get far enough into boot sequence to launch syslog()
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: Bashing-om: aslo guys, this is just one of my 2 problems; what about  the internet connectivity issue (2nd part of my original paste)?
<oerheks> inxi -w haarlem, netherlands
<Marikos> No thoughts on this weird memory issue? Google is letting me down...
<EriC^^> gbc: maybe try editing grub to boot without quiet splash and possibly some more verbose debug level?
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: the internet might need some nonfree package, try enabling the multiverse repo and look at the additional drivers
<Kon-> Does 18.04 no longer have a true resolv.conf?
<pavlos> en1gma: the .deb installed in my system, it brought in 27 more packages and installed it in //opt/extras.ubuntu.com/cpu-g/bin/
<EriC^^> RoadRunner: does 'rfkill list' show anything blocked?
<Kon-> Looks like there's just a link to a stub file which is dependent on systemd-resolve
<pavlos> en1gma: /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/cpu-g/bin/cpu-g is the bin
<coolchris> what is the session command for ubuntu 18.04 something like xfce4-session but the one that comes with 18.04
<Marikos> @kon- I think that was true even in 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> jpleau: That appears to be a edge case that isn't really supported. gnome-session is meant to run within the GDM environment. I would look up how to start an instance of Gnome from TTY (suchas startx)
<Bashing-om> !info  linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.39.58 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: unfortunately, I am not at that comp now (diff address); also, this is a new problem for me; could you spell it out for me like for a complete newbie (ie: list all the places to check when I return to the comp in question)?
<gbc> EriC...i like that idea (edit grub)... been looking into that ... since i can't login to VM, i can only edit its filesystem by mounting it in the host...i can edit grub.cfg that way, but haven't figured out how to do update-grub (running that on the host will just reference the hosts's grub.cfg)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: ^^ What kernel are you presently booting with ' uname -r ' ?
<RoadRunner> EriC^^: for example, where would I find the 'rfkill list' and how would enabling the multiverse repo help me if I can't go online to download or update any packages?
<bumblefuzz> so, a little weird
<bumblefuzz> when I do 'sudo hamachi login'
<bumblefuzz> it tells me "/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start"
<bumblefuzz> hanachi does not seem to be running run '/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start' to start daemon
<bumblefuzz> and when I run that, it tells me 'Starting LogMeIn Hamachi VPN tunneling engine logmein-hamachialready running'
<bumblefuzz> something screwy is going on here
<bumblefuzz> anyone got any ideas?
<bumblefuzz> why would it tell me that it's not running and then tell me that it is
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | bumblefuzz
<ubottu> bumblefuzz: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: tried both 4.10.0-37 and 4.4.0-116; could connect to the internet with either...
<bumblefuzz> when I run 'sudo hamachi login' it tells me 'Hamachi does not seem to be running. Run '/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start' to start daemon.' but when I run '/etc/init.d/logmein-hamachi start' it tells me 'Starting LogMeIn Hamachi VPN tunneling engine logmein-hamachialready running'
<RoadRunner> where would I find logs for booting and bash sessions?
<bumblefuzz> pragmaticenigma: do you have any ideas?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Networking is not in my tool box, much. But, what can you ping .. when you have physical access - your router and what results ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' ?
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: how did you install the application?
<bumblefuzz> pragmaticenigma: here: https://www.vpn.net/linux
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: sorry, typo: I meant: could NOT connect to the internet with either...
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot.
<pragmaticenigma> bumblefuzz: Applications not obtained through the Official Ubuntu software channels is not supportable here. You will have to go to the site you downloaded the application from for support.
<Marikos> It looks like it may be cadvisor that was the culprit, my usage stopped growing once I spun it down, and started growing again if I brought it back up, but now I've got a crap ton of memory in use that I don't know how to free up w/o a reboot
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: that log is over 1600 lines! it would take a day to go through it all even if I knew what everything meant...
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Sorry, can not teach you to read :)
<RoadRunner> RoadRunner: :)... (tears dropping on my counter top); in what part of the root fs are all these logs (including logs from terminal sessions)?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: in what part of the root fs are all these logs (including logs from terminal sessions)?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: ' less ~/.bash_history ' for the terminal .
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Many logs are in the /var/log/ directory .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: are logs of earlier boots also stored for some time and if so how to check them?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: No, that must be enabled prior .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: wouldn't those automatically be available via journalctl -b 1 ?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: if there were error messages in earlier boots, would they be singled out and strored in some log sepparately?
<nacc> RoadRunner: no, errors are not stored separately
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: No, have got to create the "old file' directory and set storage in /etc/systemd/journald.conf .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: what does -b 1 give me then?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: see: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: or are you specifically talking about it also spiiting it out to a file
<tgm4883> RoadRunner: journalctl is probably worth learning
<Bashing-om> -b1 is the previos boot IF you have persistence enabled ; so far as I know .
<tgm4883> Bashing-om: either it's enabled by default or there's always -b1 status. I've not configured it
<nacc> i think the journal is persistent by default now, and i think it's setup to keep some number of boots
<nacc> the journal is weird in that it's not text, that's all i know
<nacc> so it's using marks or whatever to know what a 'boot' is
<Bashing-om> nacc: 16.04 ?? set as persistence now ?
<tgm4883> not sure why -b0 and -b2 are the same on mine
<nacc> Bashing-om: 18.04
<russell--> hi, i had an situation where 16.04 on kernel 4.13.0-39 had a problem where writes to usb-storage would fail silently, i.e. "dd if=my.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=1M ; sync" would appear to succeed, but unplugging and replugging and the old content was still there. occurred across two different thumbdrives. a reboot fixed it. wtf?
<nacc> tgm4883: journalctl --list-boots may tell you something
<tgm4883> nacc: nope. Just tells me that I have 2 boots (-1 and 0)
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: My notes: you can either create the directory to store the journal by sudo mkdir -p /var/log/journal; or Or you can edit the journal configuration file: setting the Storage= option to "persistent" .
<Jordan_U> russell--: To be completely honest, I think user error is much more likely in this case than a kernel bug. How did you verify the device to use with of with your dd command? How did you verify that the contents of the drive were the "old" contents rather than the "new"? Do you have the bash_history of the commands you ran?
<russell--> Jordan_U: one of the inputs was /dev/urandom
<RoadRunner> thanks for the info on journals guys; it'll certainly give me something to study
<russell--> Jordan_U: the original content (a bootable filesystem) was present on replug
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: regarding connectivity, what ip device/address is 8.8.8.8?
<russell--> ddrescue did the same thing, a large .iso (~2GB) finished much more quickly than expected, which was the first clue.
<russell--> sync'd afterwards before unplugging
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Correct . if ya can ping 8.8.8.8 bit not "google.com" then you have a DNS issue in your config .
<Jordan_U> russell--: How did you verify which device to use with of= in your dd command?
<russell--> and, after a reboot, normal behavior resumed
<russell--> dmesg
 * russell-- has been using linux since 1992
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: '8.8.8.8' is Google's IP .
<russell--> fwiw
<SomeT> when I reboot my server on digitalocean on ubuntu the site no longer loads, I have error in nginx logs of: 2018/05/01 22:21:28 [emerg] 2598#2598: bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 failed (13: Permission denied) however if I reset the nginx server (not the actual server as rebooting is what causes the issue in that respect) it fixes the problem, but the problem occurs again when I reboot my system, how do
<SomeT> I fix this?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: I have Peer Guardian linux installed on that comp; could removal of old keernels somehow corrupted something in its config which is creating a problem now (some warning about it flew by either in terminal or on boot)?
<Jordan_U> russell--: Can you reliably reproduce the problem anymore?
<SomeT> "just whatever is starting nginx needs to start the master as a superuser, the workers use nobody or some other user"
<SomeT> so how would I do that?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Boot a liveDVD/USB ( no idea what Peer Guardian linux  is) . do you then have networking ?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: yes
<Jordan_U> russell--: Did you confirm that dd exited without any error message? Did you confirm that it returned a 0 exit code?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: Peer Guardian is an ip blocking firewall
<russell--> Jordan_U: not at the moment, but it happend a couple months ago too. there were no error messages. no errors in dmesg
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: If network is available in the live, and not in the install, then you have a config/driver issue in the install.
<Jordan_U> russell--: If you ever can reproduce it again, please pastebin all of the commands you ran, including "dmesg | tail" to confirm the device name and commands to confirm that the contents of the USB drive have not changed when they should have.
<russell--> Jordan_U: I remember all the commands
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: or connection is blocked by the firewall I mentioned; but assuming its a config/driver issue, how do I fix it?
<Jordan_U> russell--: Remembering isn't the important part, having it all recorded in the *output* of one terminal is the important part.
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Blockage falls under config issue .
<Jordan_U> russell--: And then, ideally, you would not reboot until a developer is able to give you further debug steps.
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: I will check if PG's config has changed compared to before; I can also try to temporarily uninstall it but if that makes no diff, what would you suggest?
<russell--> i am 100% certain i had the output drive right, fwiw.
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: 'cause as I said earlier in my paste, the settings for the LAN connection are identical in both the liveCD and HD boot situations
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: and the selection is for Automatic DHCP so should be pretty simple, but...
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Ping ! If netwoking is good in the live, then hardware is good .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: I will ping as you suggested but if it turns out that I can't even ping my router than what?
<russell--> this is interesting:
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Cross bridges as you come to them - also keep in mind your system is not updated to current kernel.
<russell--> Apr 30 22:59:34 vanhorn systemd[1495]: dev-disk-by\x2dlabel-Ubuntu\x2dGNOME\x5cx2016.04.3\x5cx20LTS\x5cx20amd64.device: Dev dev-disk-by\x2dlabel-Ubuntu\x2dGNOME\x5cx2016.04.3\x5cx20LTS\x5cx20amd64.device appeared twice with different sysfs paths /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.4/3-1.4:1.0/host9/target9:0:0/9:0:0:0/block/sdc and
<russell--> /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:03:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.4/3-1.4:1.0/host9/target9:0:0/9:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc2
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: the problem is that every time I make the next fix attempt I have to travel... so I am trying to be as prepared as possible.  Regarding the current kernel: is it possible to download it on another comp and then transfer to and install from usb?
 * russell-- remembers to look at udisksd braindamage the next time this is observed
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Sure it is "possible"; as to what it would take .. Wow. no idea .. all them dependencies would also have to be made available .
<stochastix> is there a package for atom ide in the repos?
<stochastix> I dont see one yet
<stochastix> Hmm, seems you need to just get it from github
<Kon-> Any dnscrypt-proxy users here?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: since all of my current problems stem from an overaccumulation of old kernels, I have to ask: what's the advantage of partitioning the drive with a separate small boot partition scheme unlike the single large main partition like bfr?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: If your partitioning is ext4, and not LVM then one DOES NO seperate boot, then becomes a liability with a seperate /boot .
<Kon-> Hmm I always do / as ext4 but separate /boot as ext2
<Bashing-om> Kon-: LVM requires a seperate /boot . else " A separate /boot is something of an anachronism, dating back to limited PC BIOSes that could only handle small disks," .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: so what's the advantage of a sepparate boot partition?
<designbybeck2> how do I update  Ubuntu Bionic Beaver (development branch) to the LTS? I thought: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<designbybeck2> ??
<nicomachus> designbybeck2: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: I say again in a conventional install a seperate /boot is a liability . Why do you think that by default there is no seperate /boot ? .
<designbybeck2> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjWnvEvEzfy
<designbybeck2> nicomachus:  ^ it told me that
<DELTA10> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz (2,66GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7,6 GiB Total (5,7 GiB Free) Swap: 2,0 GiB Total (2,0 GiB Free) • Storage: 2,4 TB / 3,5 TB (1,0 TB Free) • VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960] @ Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime: 6h 32m 35s
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: as I recall my instalation on the comp in question, I just went with default choices and ended up with LVM (that I didn't specifically ask for or new anything about)
<starlabs> Hey guys
<eclipse_> Hello, I have a questions about Unison File sync. If anyone us familiar with this tool please let me know. Thanks : )
<starlabs> Wow
<designbybeck2> nicomachus:  this is what i was following: https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-server/
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Right. LVM does require a seperate boot, and yes it is too small of a partition unless one really stays on top if it .
<designbybeck2> but I guess that does say server. This was just the 18.04 beta that came out a few weeks ago. I'm just trying to upgrade it to 18.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Keep in mind that on a server ... LVM is a God send !
<Jordan_U> designbybeck2: So you installed 18.04 while it was in beta and you want to update to the "final release"?
<designbybeck2> correct Jordan_U, isn't that possible?
<Jordan_U> designbybeck2: It happens automatically. Just "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt upgrade" and if everything is up to date, you're already there.
<designbybeck2> hmmmm... that didn't seem to work
<designbybeck2> Jordan_U: or at least it still says Development Branch
<Bashing-om> !final | designbybeck2
<ubottu> designbybeck2: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: so what  are LVM's advantages for servers?
<Jordan_U> designbybeck2: Where does "it" say development branch still?
<designbybeck2> Jordan_U: on sudo lsb_release -a
<designbybeck2> Bashing-om:  that doesn't seem to work
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: re-arrange partitions ( sizes ) on the fly .
<kostkon> designbybeck2, do another round of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<designbybeck2> Oh maybe it is working now
<designbybeck2> don't think i did the sudo apt update first
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: seems to be pretty straight forward to resize ext4 with GParted
<designbybeck2> kostkon: that seemed to be it, had to do that twice
<designbybeck2> had about 500mb of files it is doing now
<designbybeck2> Thank you all!
<guiverc> RoadRunner, you need space; you add disks to your machine, grow (resize) your partitions, then days-weeks later when not needed you resize down & eject disks  - lvm allows this during operation (no down time, no reboots - gparted requires umount, etc)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: While true .. got to take the server off-line and work from that live image in GParted . Manageing LVM can be done on the fly without taking off-line .
<Jordan_U> designbybeck2: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade".
<Bashing-om> !lvm | RoadRunner
<ubottu> RoadRunner: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Nick1296> So I installed 18.04 LTS on a spare Hitacti hooked up to the USB cable. I'm getting I/O errors left and right.
<Nick1296> Would the USB interface cause that or is the drive shot?
<Kon-> RoadRunner: How big is your /boot partition that you are having problems managing kernels?
<Randolf> Nick1296:  What kinds of errors?  Can you paste one of them here?
<spikebike> many USB chips in external usb widgets are clones of clones of clones of pirated controllers that were poorly implemented in the first place
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | Nick1296
<ubottu> Nick1296: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<guiverc> Nick1296, I'd use `smartctl` to view smart data to check your drive's health.  i/o makes me think more of cable or connection..
<RoadRunner> Kon-: the default install made it ~480MB
<Randolf> spikebike:  Wow, I didn't realize the problem was that bad.  That brings back memories from the Commodore 64 video game piracy days.
<spikebike> Nick1296: if you are going to pitch the drive anyways, you could shuck the drive and use the bare sata
<spikebike> Randolf: yeah it's ugly, look at the linux kernel driver for usb, there's black lists for avoiding broken features on various broken chipsets
<Nick1296> It's not an enclosure. It's a cable you plug into a bare drive.
<spikebike> Nick1296: has to have a usb <-> sata chip somewhere along the line
<RoadRunner> Kon-: I now have only 3 images (and perhaps some remnants from 3 more) and the partition is half full
<spikebike> step #1 in any hardware debugging, replace all the cables
<Randolf> spikebike:  That's too bad that's happened.  I was one of Intel's survey participants in the early design-stage of USB, so it has a special warm spot in my heart.  ;)
<russell--> ubottu: no one should be recommending md5sum today
<ubottu> russell--: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spikebike> Randolf: cool, usb was good, mini usb good, microusb terrible, usb-c is looking better so far (from a hardware reliability standpoint)
<Nick1296> I'll check the SMART data. It may be bad.
<spikebike> although compatibilty is a mess with usb-c
<RoadRunner> how common is it, from 16.04 on, to have kernel occumulation by mistake after autoupdates?
<Nick1296> My experience is telling me the drive may be dead. Linux only really craps out when the hardware id dying.
<Nick1296> is*
<spikebike> Nick1296: I've blamed linux a bunch of times... every time it turns out it was dying hardware
<Hermione> Anyone know what this means and how to fix it?  https://imgur.com/OVdkohJ
<spikebike> often on reinstall it dies.. not becuase the upgrade is broken, but that the install works more of the hardware than the normal usage
<spikebike> Hermione: wrong url?
<pragmaticenigma> Hermione: that it's time for dinner?
<pragmaticenigma> Hermione: fix is to eat food
<Nick1297> 5,Reallocated Sectors Count,5,100,100,OK,393222,0,Enabled
<Nick1297> 196,Reallocation Event Count,0,100,100,OK (Always passing),6,0,Enabled
<Hermione> Yes, wrong url, sorry.
<Nick1297> The drive looks shot
<Hermione> https://imgur.com/OVdkohJ
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1465050 ; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1357093 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1465050 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Xenial) "Size of /boot partition is too small" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Hermione> Hmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Hermione> Phone isn't copying the right link.
<pragmaticenigma> Hermione: Might need to refresh the clipboard... same link
<pavlos> Hermione: dough, peperoni, spinach, parmesan
<Hermione>  https://imgur.com/FtPrKJM
<Hermione> ^ that's the one I meanr
<Hermione> meant*
<Hermione> It was dough, spinach, diced tomatoes, mozzarella and garlic actually
<pavlos> let's focus on the kernel panic
<Hermione> Yes, please
<fossycakes> hi, I'm having an issue with the ubuntu appindicators extension. No matter what I try, I can't get icons to appear in the top bar
<fossycakes> (It's 18.04 with GNOME btw)
<Fritzy> I upgraded from 17.10 -> 18.04 and now Gnome animations are being skipped. gnome-tweak shows animations enabled, direct rendering is working. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BvJ5QzQQpn/
<pavlos> Hermione: that's a fresh 18.04 that upon boot it kernel panics?
<Hermione> pavlos: I upgraded to 18.04, yes
<pavlos> Hermione: so you went thru the do-upgrade action
<Hermione> pavlos: yes
<pavlos> Hermione: one suggestion is to boot, hold shift to get to the grub menu and boot with a previous kernel. I also read that your /boot partition may be full causing the panic.
<Hermione> Ok
<Hermione> I was able to boot to a previous kernel, yes.
<pavlos> Hermione: df will show if your partition is full. Can you pastebin?
<pavlos> Hermione: sudo apt install pastebinit; df | pastebinit   ... provide the link
<kj4> hello, is BIOS or UEFI preferred for an all-ubuntu new installation of 18.04? thanks!
<compdoc> uefi is great, if your pc supports it
<kj4> compdoc: its a newish NUC that supports UEFI
<compdoc> go with it. I think it boots faster
<kj4> ok, thanks!
<fossycakes> has anyone else had problems with tray icons on a fresh 18.04 installation? No matter what I try, I can't get them to appear
<RoadRunner> is clearing out old kernels handled better under 18.04?
<spikebike> clearing out old kernels works fine on 16.04 if not before
<spikebike> apt-get autoclean
#ubuntu 2018-05-02
<spikebike> or apt autoclean if you prefer
<Hermione> pavlos: it said something about configuring something when I tried that command. So I did so and now it is uninstalling stuff and setting stuff up.
<RoadRunner> spikebike: but there is still no "automatic" mechanism for removal of ealiest kernels when new ones are installed?
<spikebike> Generally I just use "apt update; apt upgrade; apt autoremove;
<spikebike> could put the apt autoremove in cron.daily if you wanted
<spikebike> but generally kernel upgrades are additions to what you can boot, not replacements
<spikebike> and generally you should keep 2-3 around or risk being unbootable
<nacc> RoadRunner: use unattended-upgrades with a reasonable configuration
<nacc> spikebike: autoclean is not the same as autoremove
<spikebike> nacc: ah, right, sorry
<nacc> RoadRunner: i believe the setting you want is commented out by default (kernels are not autoremoved)
<nacc> RoadRunner: but if you simply use the metapackages that are installed by default, it will just work
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<spikebike> apt autoremove -y in cron
<nacc> spikebike: no need to reinvent unattended-upgrade
<tgm4883> I don't think I'd want to cron autoremove
<sky887_> hows everybody?
<nacc> tgm4883: me neither, although it depends on how well tuned your package selection is
<nacc> tgm4883: and how much you trust the ubuntu devs :)
<tgm4883> nacc: That and it would have the ability to remove your running kernel
<nacc> tgm4883: you mean if you've not rebooted in some time (or ignored the requests to do so)?
<tgm4883> nacc: yes, or if you rebooted into the new kernel, there was some issue so you decided to reboot into the older kernel that works
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i can see that
<RoadRunner> What info is in linux-headers?
<spikebike> tgm4883: apt autoremove won't remove a running kernel
<spikebike> (till it's not running)
<tgm4883> spikebike: that's good news. I thought that was the case, but wasn't confident
<spikebike> tgm4883: on hosts with longer updates I'll often see the old kernel in /boot, but then all but the newest 2-3 after an apt autoremove.
<spikebike> longer uptimes rather
<Hermione> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qXqPQqP8rK/
<pavlos> RoadRunner: declaration of functions, parameters in files called headers, usually .h that can be included
<pavlos> Hermione: not an issue sda5 / is 8% used so that recent kernel causes issues and you have to boot with a previous one
<RoadRunner> thanks for all the wisdom :)
<Hermione> pavlos: ok thanks
<pavlos> Hermione: np
<RoadRunner> last q for now: if a boot partition is out of inodes, will increasing the boot partition size increase inodes available to it?
<genii> RoadRunner: No
<en1gma> in ubuntu 18.04 (clock am/pm) in the top center. how do i add seconds?
<fossycakes> I guess no one here can help, but if someone sees this later and can help, I posted the issue on AskUbuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030833/app-indicator-not-working-on-ubuntu-18-04
<tgm4883> en1gma: click the clock > preferences > Show seconds
<en1gma> tgm4883 is that where you select am/pm?
<spikebike> en1gma: gnome-tweaks
<en1gma> spikebike package i need to install?
<spikebike> can add date as well if you want
<spikebike> en1gma: yes, sudo apt install gnome-tweaks
<en1gma> i have to install a package just to add seconds?
<tgm4883> en1gma: no
<spikebike> that's the way I know how to add the seconds, date, and related changes
<tgm4883> en1gma: it's close to where you set am/pm, but not the same
<spikebike> it also fixed the broken ubuntu 18.04 desktop switching
<spikebike> (if you have 2 monitors)
<tgm4883> broken desktop switching?
<spikebike> tgm4883: with 2 monitors when you switch desktops it only moves one monitor (the primary)
<spikebike> the secondary monitor never switches, and can't be switched
<en1gma> tgm4883 i think that area is in settings>details>date and time. i only see am/pm there
<tgm4883> spikebike: that sounds like a design decision unless you have a confirmed bug report
<pavlos> tgm4883: hoe do you get prefs from the clock?
<tgm4883> en1gma: it's not in settings. It's in preferences. I'd have to boot up a gnome-shell instance to verify, but I'd  think it would be the same
<tgm4883> pavlos: maybe it's budgie specific
<spikebike> tgm4883: I didn't look for a bug report, but what would only half your monitors switch?  I'd agree with you if they could switch seperately
<pavlos> tgm4883: I have to use gnome-tweak to add seconds to the clock
<tgm4883> spikebike: Maybe I want something on one monitor to stay there on all workspaces (music player, irc, etc)
<en1gma> if i left click or right click the clock. it only shows "ADD for calendar"
<tgm4883> pavlos: bummer
<spikebike> tgm4883: that's not how any previous ubuntu did it.
<spikebike> tgm4883: I can see being able to disable it for a second monitor, but making it by default seems very weird
<tgm4883> spikebike: I'd argue that's how Ubuntu Gnome did it previously, but I'd have to install it to verify
<spikebike> tgm4883: in any case it's a simple fix with gnome-tweaks
<tgm4883> spikebike: in any case, this isn't really on topic for this channel
<tgm4883> +1
<pavlos> en1gma: try this from a term, gsettings set org.gnome.shell.clock show-seconds true
<en1gma> pavlos checking. 1 sec
<en1gma> gsettings set org.gnome.shell.clock show-seconds true
<en1gma> crap. 1 sec
<en1gma> No such schema “org.gnome.shell.clock”
<pavlos> en1gma: the schema changed, try, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface clock-show-seconds true
<en1gma> k 1sec
<solidfox> hello. I'm on kubuntu 18.04. I'd like to know how I can find the package that provides a certain header file
<en1gma> pavlos you da man!
<solidfox> in this case I need curses.h, but I want to know how to figure this out
<en1gma> im saving that command
<en1gma> thanks
<pavlos> en1gma: better to install gnome-tweak that has many uses
<spikebike> $ apt-file find kwallet.h
<spikebike> kdelibs5-dev: /usr/include/kwallet.h
<spikebike> libkf5wallet-dev: /usr/include/KF5/KWallet/kwallet.h
<en1gma> im gonna make a note for that package. might do it as i like the date there too
<spikebike> solidfox: ^
<pavlos> en1gma: any if you want to play at the schema (but be careful), install dconf-editor
<pavlos> en1gma: /at/with/
<solidfox> spikebike, thanks. this is it.
<en1gma> will do. prob install gnome-tweaks later if i really want the date. this stuff should be included in the area for clock settings
<luxio> how do I get to the terminal screen in 18.04?
<luxio> I remember there was some key combo to get to TTY
<Howie69> From?
<luxio> the desktop
<Howie69> As in, leave the desktop and got to a fullscreen terminal?  Or go to the default terminal app?
<pavlos> click Activities, search for term
<luxio> fullscreen temrinal
<luxio> alright so if something goes awry with X
<luxio> like it freezes or something
<luxio> what's the key combo I press to get to the terminal
<luxio> so that I can killall X
<johndunn> Control Alt T
<pavlos> c-a-f2 will drop off X and go into text ... c-a-f1 will go back to X
<Hermione> I'm able to boot now without going into advanced settings and choosing an older kernel
<Hermione> And I got a screen telling me about what's new in 18.04
<Hermione> So maybe the kernel is fixed now
<pavlos> Hermione: well done
<Hermione> :)
<laptop> I need help
<laptop> I extracted a windows iso to a
<laptop> nfts partition and then I want to load it up to install windows from the partition from grub
<zhaokun> ?
<laptop> how do I do this
<ram_> Hi all. In the Software & Updates program under **Other Software** there is a "Canonical Partners" source/repo. In `/etc/apt/source.list` there are 2 lines corresponding to this:
<ram_> ```
<ram_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu wily partner
<ram_> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu wily partner
<ram_> ```
<ram_> I am currently on the 18.04 LTS (`bionic`) release so should I manually change wily to bionic?
<ram_> I have upgraded Ubuntu on my machine across several releases so I guess that's why it still says wily.
<leftyfb> laptop: Your issue has nothing to do with Ubuntu and everything to do with Windows. It's also the very wrong way to do anything.
<laptop> why you would recommend that I do this with a usb
<laptop> stick
<leftyfb> laptop: I recommend you install Ubuntu. For help beyond that with Windows, go to #windows or call Microsoft
<Bashing-om> ram_: Should already have that entry for bionic partner in the default /etc/apt/sources.list file , no ?
<compdoc> laptop, never heard of anyone extracting running the windows installer from a drive. best to copy to a usb stick or dvd
<leftyfb> compdoc: if you'd like to help with a Windows issue, please take it to #windows with them or in private.
<ram_> Bashing-om: no, there is no entry like that for bionic there already
<ram_> for bionic partner that is
<JohnnyonFlame> I just updated mesa from Padoka's PPA and now I'm getting 'symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: xcb_dri3_get_supported_modifiers'
<JohnnyonFlame> any ideas?
<leftyfb> ram_: you can edit it manually
<leftyfb> !ppa | JohnnyonFlame
<ubottu> JohnnyonFlame: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<leftyfb> JohnnyonFlame: I would suggest using ppa-purge to remove whatever it is you installed from that ppa to get back to a working state
<ram_> leftyfb: so just change wily to bionic in those 2 lines then? I'm not sure if all my messages came through on the chat because i asked if i should do that.
<leftyfb> ram_: yes
<JohnnyonFlame> I'm aware, everything was working just fine til' now tho :(
<leftyfb> JohnnyonFlame: that's how issues come about. Everything works fine till it doesn't
<ram_> leftyfb: okay great. out of curiosity, why didn't any of my 3 or so previous dist upgrades change it to the correct dist since wily?
<leftyfb> ram_: unknown
<leftyfb> ram_: but future reference, sticking with LTS releases makes for an easier upgrade path, gets you longer support and more stable environments
<blue1> leftyfb: can I upgrade a 14.04 server to 18.04 or do I need a different path?
<ram_> leftyfb: thanks for the advice
<leftyfb> blue1: I don't think so. You might need to go to 16.04 first. Though I would check the wiki/google to confirm
<leftyfb> blue1: mind you, you'd be jumping 8 releases across 4 years
<blue1> leftyfb: thank you.  I will see what I can find.....
<blue1> leftyfb: precisely my fear
<blue1> leftyfb: Found the answer:  Ubuntu does have LTS→LTS upgrades, allowing you to skip intermediate non-LTS releases...But you can't skip intermediate LTS releases. You have to go via 16.04.
<bgill> day 2 no sound on my xubuntu box except as root. Permissions seem right in /dev/snd, anywhere else I should look?
<bgill> I tried getting rid of pulseaudio, no change
<bgill> using 16.04 LTS
<blue1> bgill: i had to change that to chmod +666 believe it not
<bgill> what everything in /dev/snd?
<blue1> bgill: yes that's what I did -- chmod +666 -R /dev/snd
<blue1> bgill: so everyone can read, everyone can write -- but no one can delete
<Howie69> Sounds evil
<blue1> Howie69: it's the chmod of last resort
<bgill> hm still nothing but maybe I need to log out?
<Howie69> :)
<bgill> not sure why that would matter tho
<blue1> bgill: not the settings, or backup the directory first -- apply the changes, and see if they work -- if not restore from backup and you are back to square one.
<blue1> note even
<bgill> well thanks, will give it a try.
<Tuna-Fish> Hi, on Ubuntu Server 18.04, how can I make the screen go to sleep after a while?
<Tuna-Fish> google only finds solutions for earlier versions to make it *not* go to sleep, and I'm not quite sure if the inverse of those still works?
<ramrebol> I'm trying to compile a library, but something is missing (but in my ubuntu 16.04 compile perfect). Which c,c++ library are usual to install to develop code?
<Tuna-Fish> ramrebol: the most important is build-essential
<genii> ramrebol: Whatever application you're trying to compile usually has an applicationname-dev package
<Tuna-Fish> beyond that, each library can have their own dependencies, those you just have to find out the hard way
<guiverc> Tuna-Fish, #ubuntu-server may have more users with your answer
<Tuna-Fish> thanks
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/man1/apt-get-build-depends.1.html
<ramrebol> thank Tuna-Fish and genii i
<gyre> so, i've installed 16.04 on my macbook air and after about 2 days the keyboard stopped working. I thought it was related to installing the latest trackpad xserver but removing it hasn't fixed the issue.
<gyre> can anyone here help me get the keyboard working again?
<luxio> I'm on 18.04 and VLC randomly stops playing video and freezes my entire system
<luxio> it's super annoying
<luxio> the only way to fix it is to hold the power button to shut off the computer
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | luxio a better way to reboot:
<ubottu> luxio a better way to reboot:: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<linux_noobian> is there a good way to start an app with a hotkey? using 18.04. saw one way online but it's convoluted
<lotuspsychje> linux_noobian: ive been testing things with gksu dconf-editor, you might wanna take a look
<linux_noobian> lotuspsychje: don't know what that is. in kde you could do it via gui. in gnome, interface is so "simple", i'm having issues doing certain things kde could easily do'
<Major_Wedgie> Can anyone recommend a tv tuner package for 18.04?
<Major_Wedgie> I used to use me tv but it is no longer available
<jet883> hello
<jet883> I am trying to install the missing dependencies for a broken package installation. The command "apt-get install -f" only removes the broken package, rather than installing the missing dependencies.
<pavlos> Major_Wedgie: found this post, not sure if it helps ... https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-watch-digital-tv-with-kaffeine-or-me-tv-in-ubuntu/906
<leftyfb> jet883: what version of ubuntu? What is the package name?
<jet883> xubuntu 18.04
<jet883> package is VPN client from 3rd party
<leftyfb> jet883: you'll have to contact the 3rd party for support with it then
<help> hello
<jet883> leftyfb, the dependencies are nothing unsual, openvpn, libqt5concurrent5, libcurl3, libc-ares2
<jet883> But I thought there might be an apt-get switch to fetch them automatically
<SlidingHorn> jet883: the -f switch basically asks apt-get to propose a solution.  Since you're installing a package that isn't provided in the repositories apt-get is searching, it's likely going to say "oh, there's the problem" and remove it.
<tgm4883> SlidingHorn: slight correction. The dependencies that package is looking for aren't in the repositories
<jet883> ohh
<SlidingHorn> tgm4883: ah, noted, thank you for the correction
<jet883> I get it now.
<jet883> How do I figure out where to get the old dependenciess?
<Kemikals> How do you reduce icon size on desktop and in show applications ? I can do it for the dock but can't find the option for the desktop
<tgm4883> jet883: the best solution would be to ask the company for a package for 18.04
<energizer> Is this the correct way to set up an encrypted drive? https://askubuntu.com/a/712403/433268
<guiverc_d> jet883, if you wanted package 'liferea' you could use https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=liferea  (for ubuntu packages anyway) - it provides versions, different versions can use different APIs which is why apt has dep rules that stopped your package from installing...
<jet883> tgm4883, why is it that aptitude can install the missing dependencies?
<tgm4883> jet883: it can't...
<tgm4883> jet883: I mean, I don't really know what you're trying to do there. But it can't install missing dependencies that aren't in the repo either
<jet883> hm, well it installed the "libcurl3" ok
<guiverc> jet883, have you tried the link i provided (use package names from your failure to install without version info; using them instead of my 'liferea' which was an example only)
<Major_Wedgie> Great. Civ 5 works under 18.04. Now I'm never gonna get anything done.
<Bashing-om> !info libcurl3 bionic | jet883 :
<ubottu> jet883 :: libcurl3 (source: curl3): easy-to-use client-side URL transfer library (OpenSSL flavour). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.58.0-2ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 232 kB, installed size 688 kB
<jet883> guiverc, yes thank you, I'm still looking for one called "iproute"
<tgm4883> jet883: so I'm not sure what exactly you did to install it to begin with, or what the missing dependencies were. But libcurl3 is available in the repos so that's why it could install that. I'm not sure how you installed the VPN package that you're dealing with but the correct way to install it is to either install it in software center or with the apt command
<tgm4883> jet883: that said, if you want to use aptitude, go right ahead. Different strokes for different folks
<iopq> ubuntu is not detecting my second monitor
<iopq> I have 16.04, the second monitor is connected to the onboard
<eaglgenes101> With libinput and touchpads, I'm having cases where the cursor jumps forward in the direction I'm moving the cursor in, seemingly at random
<iopq> I know it works because when I reboot it turns on to show the LXDE logo
<eaglgenes101> Help?
<iopq> but when Ubuntu is still working it turns off and it's not detected by Monitors app
<eaglgenes101> If I systematically makes circles on the touchpad, the cursor ends up circling around other areas as the cursor jumps
<Kemikals> How do you reduce icon size on desktop and in show applications ? I can do it for the dock but can't find the option for the desktop
<eaglgenes101> @Kemikals open file browser, systematically open top bar menus until you see a zoom. Change that to 50% to get sensibly sized icons on Gnome
<guiverc> jet883, the "route" command is found in net-tools (relegated); `ip route` should already be there, i don't know iproute but https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=iproute  shows not for bionic, but shows results... adding non-repo packages may cause stability issues so way cost & benefit..
<jet883> success! Thanks for the help guys!
<guiverc> s/way/weigh/
<Kemikals> @eaglgenes101 this is as small as they go?
<jet883> guiverc, ok, I'll try it out and see how well it works
<Kemikals> Things are still huge lol
<eaglgenes101> I dunno, 50% is my personal preference
<eaglgenes101> You can turn them further down if you want I think
<Kemikals> wont let me :(\
<eaglgenes101> wait oh
<eaglgenes101> cat face palm
<SlidingHorn> iopq: are you using an offboard gpu?
<eaglgenes101> There's probably some obscure tweak in gsettings that will let it go down, but I'm not about to go digging for that
<eaglgenes101> So, about my own problem
<eaglgenes101> libinput, touchpad. At random, the cursor jumps forward in the direction I'm moving my finger over the touchpad
<eaglgenes101> Wasn't an issue in 17.10 even with almost the exact same configuration
<energizer> when does unattended-upgrades run?
<Bashing-om> energizer: Unattended-updates is triggered by a daily cronjob: /etc/cron.daily/apt-compat .
<energizer> Bashing-om: thanks
<linux_noobian> mouse back-forward doesn't work in nautilus in icon view. is this a bug or a feature?
<Bashing-om> energizer: :)
<Shmam> So I added /media/myUser/External Drive as an alias in my apache2.conf but when I try to visit the url, I get http 443 forbidden. /media/myUser/External Drive has permission 777 but /media/myUser has permissions 750. Is there any way that I can make this drive accessible from apache without changing the permissions for media/myUser?
<eaglgenes101> ?
<energizer> Bashing-om: if computer is off at the time, will it try again?
<iopq> SlidingHorn, yes, I'm using an AMD gpu for my main monitor
<gogeta> iopq: WONDERFULL!!!!!
<Bashing-om> energizer: The cron job will run next boot , Note the advisory that apt files will run at random times so as not to saturate the mirrors .
<iopq> Long $AMD
<energizer> Bashing-om: i see
<iopq> lshw -c has both monitors
<eaglgenes101> soo... where in libinput should I look?
<ram_> hello all. basically i'm unable to totally remove `emacs` on Ubuntu 18.04. the `emacsen-common` package is the problem. `apt install -f` doesn't work btw.
<ram_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Lyh5RkZ5/
<ram_> that's the error message
<ram_> the emacs was there from a prior 16.04 installation. i removed `emacs` and then reinstalled it in an effort to get rid of `emacsen-common` once i realised it was still there
<iopq> I'm back with my second monitor problem
<physkets> Hi!
<physkets> I recently installed 18.04 alongside Windows 10,
<physkets> and now the Windows boot-up takes extremely long
<physkets> I've tried turing Fast Startup off and on, but no dice... it is just slow.
<physkets> Any ideas on what might be wrong, and what I can do to fix it?
<spikebike> is gnome-tweak and gnome-tweak-tool the same thing?  I see a mention of opening the shell extensions tab, which I can't find
<spikebike> under extensions there's no mentioned "shell" or "install extensions"
<guiverc> ram_, my [unknowning] 2c : have you anything left over from emacs*  (maybe "dpkg -l emac*|grep ^i") - your link makes me wonder if a spelling-check addon is left but I don't know emacs..
<ram_> guiverc: like i was saying i reinstalled `emacs` on 18.04 so everything's there
<guiverc> sorry I missed that
<ram_> guiverc: so now `sudo apt purge emacs*` fails because of the problem with `emacsen-common`. no prob that u didn't see that, i appreciate any help
<guiverc> spikebike, looking at https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-tweak  it looks like gnome-tweaks is a newer name (for bionic) to me, but I don't know
<dyson> hi
<guiverc> ram_, i don't see an issue with your paste (https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libenchant1c2ag looks okay for 18.04), but just noticed "may be caused by held packages"  - so i'd `sudo apt -f install`; & `sudo apt dist-upgrade` & look for other messages too.
<iopq_> Ubuntu can't detect my second monitor, but when I reboot it clearly works on the load-out
<ram_> guiverc: i ran both commands you suggested followed by `apt purge emacs*` and i get the same error message in my paste
<guiverc> ram_, i was hoping they'd be other errors elsewhere in the output
<iopq_> any ideas on how to mess around with integrated GPU to make Ubuntu see the monitor?
<darme> hello. Where's xorg.conf file located in 18.04?
<krytarik> !xorg.conf | darme
<ubottu> darme: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<amis> Hello! Every time I start Ubuntu it shows me a battery critical notification. This is a desktop PC. I have two wireless Logitech devices plugged in but both work. The notification doesn't tell me which battery is at 0% (obviously none). How do I get rid of this?
<amis> I'm on the latest LTS
<pa> hi
<pa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pnh7JFVb6M/
<pa> any idea?
<pa> last update broke my 16.04
<EriC^^> pa: try sudo apt-get -f install lib32gcc1
<pa> i now have to boot the "upstart" kernel option, the default one gets stuck
<pa> thanks i try
<pa> EriC^^:  lib32gcc1 : Depends: gcc-6-base (= 6.0.1-0ubuntu1) but 6.3.0-18ubuntu2~14.04 is to be installed
<EriC^^> pa: try apt-cache policy gcc-6-base
<EriC^^> !paste | pa
<ubottu> pa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pa> EriC^^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DqPVpDQ5nx/
<Goop> What's a good list of commands that would destroy a Linux system?
<Goop> Example: "sudo apt-get purge sudo" and "sudo rm -rf /", but I feel like there's more that I'm missing.
<Silmarilion> Hello, when I type do-release-upgrade I get after calculating the changes "No candidate ver" for few packages. For example: virtualbox-5.2, old linux kernel image, and some other packages. Most of them are removed via apt but still shown there. What does this mean?
<red_lemon> hello
<red_lemon> 有人吗
<freechoice> ..
<khalifa> hi how to solve this issue The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<khalifa>  linux-image-extra-4.4.0-122-generic : Depends: linux-image-4.4.0-122-generic but it is not going to be installed
<mnf> run sudo apt install -f
<khalifa> Unpacking linux-image-4.4.0-122-generic (4.4.0-122.146) ...
<khalifa> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.4.0-122-generic_4.4.0-122.146_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<khalifa>  cannot copy extracted data for './boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-122-generic' to '/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-122-generic.dpkg-new': failed to write (No space left on device)
<khalifa> No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<khalifa>                                                                               dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<khalifa> Examining /etc/kernel/postrm.d .
<ducasse> !paste | khalifa
<ubottu> khalifa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freechoice> your diskspace is full
<freechoice> try to remove the very old kernel files
<liveuser1> katy perry + juicy jake
<EriC^^> pa: that gcc came from some ppa
<EriC^^> !info gcc-6-base xenial
<ubottu> gcc-6-base (source: gccgo-6): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 6.0.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 13 kB, installed size 60 kB
<liveuser1> he wasn't sure if it was The Satan
<liveuser1> but convinced a devil
<liveuser1> he seems to have been murdered shortly thereafter
<lotuspsychje> liveuser1: stop that please
<liveuser1> that?
<lotuspsychje> liveuser1: only ubuntu support questions here
<anddam> hello, is the new 18.04 iso image bootable from EFI firmware?
<anddam> I dumped it on a memory stick but the boot menu won't display it, while showing other usb devices
<EriC^^> anddam: yes it should be
<EriC^^> anddam: is the memory stick fat32?
<anddam> what?
<anddam> I dumped the ISO on the device
<EriC^^> oh pardon! :P
<EriC^^> you mean you used dd?
<anddam> I guess the image is not fat32
<anddam> yes
<EriC^^> dd works, did you try a different usb port?
<anddam> no I didn't , wasn't sure the ISO was both EFI and BIOS
<EriC^^> what does the partition table look like on the usb currently? and did you run 'sync' after dd?
<anddam> will swap port and retry, possibly change the memory stick
<EriC^^> alright
<anddam> EriC^^: I rebooted several times so I think buffers were flushed
<EriC^^> oh ok
<anddam> funny enough the second partition is actually vfat
<anddam> sdc    iso9660 Ubuntu 18.04 LTS amd64
<anddam> ├─sdc2 vfat    Ubuntu 18.04 LTS amd64
<anddam> ok thanks for the info
<EriC^^> looking good
<anddam> I'm on elementaryOS atm but I cannot wait to see 18
<anddam> so I'm wiping my secondary system and installing that
<dhelfer> hallo
<tlucks> huhu
<EriC^^> anddam: you could always use a vm
<Guest28573> hallo
<ram_> still toiling away at trying to get rid of `emacs` completely...
<adioe3> Howdy strangers. After upgrading to 18.04 I cannot login to my regularly used GNOME session anymore (it simply freezes). I've managed to log in into the Ubuntu Session. Anybody else experience this or has any idea how to find any relevant logs?
<ram_> when i run `dpkg -r emacsen-common` it produces:
<ram_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nTS7Kbj4/
<adioe3> Graphics are i915 (integrated intel), am using gdm3
<ram_> then `dpkg -r dictionaries-common` produces:
<ram_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/q3xPqun9/
<Silmarilion> adioe3, not sure if it will help try to do apt-get upgrade and see if it completes. I had an issue with virtualbox guest utils extension so I had to remove it, after that I upgraded the packages and run autoremove.
<Silmarilion> Rebooted the system and was able to login go gnome session
<Silmarilion> upgraded from 17.10 btw
<adioe3> Silmarilion, oh, done that already. update + upgrade. no new stuff.
<Silmarilion> I see
<adioe3> is 18.04 using lightdm or gdm3 by default? maybe I should try installing lightdm?
<Silmarilion> gdm
<adioe3> Silmarilion, does gdm log login attempts anywhere?
<Silmarilion> while I was troubleshooting I checked with 'journalctl' command
<brianario> any idea when 18.04LTS is going to be on AWS?
<liveuser1> the oscar api is down
<liveuser1> if the drones receive a signal is it obfuscated as meaningless chatter
<liveuser1> Drone?
<MrM1st> Hi all
<EriC^^> hey
<Sondre> Hi guys.. On Ubuntu 18.04 and can't boot anymore. This is the error that comes up when choosing shimx64.efi in grub. Se image: https://imgur.com/a/n7D7qED
<Sondre> Anyone know how I can fix this?
<adioe3> Silmarilion, so, wayland is broken in 18.04. I can login to GNOME session with Xorg
<adioe3> Sondre, fix what?
<MrM1st> adioe3: nVidia?
<MrM1st> adioe3: I can't use wayland either :(
<EriC^^> Sondre: looks like it's failing to mount the root fs
<adioe3> MrM1st, nope, integrated intel (i915 module in use)
<Silmarilion> I see, I used xorg by default even on 17.10
<EriC^^> bad hd perhaps, wrong uuid, needs longer delay maybe
<adioe3> I'm also using the latest mainstream kernel so doubtful that it's a driver issue
<EriC^^> Sondre: ^
<MrM1st> bbl... lunch
<Sondre1> EriC^^: The problem I had before I ran into this issue was that I got error when I ran apt-get upgrade/install. The error then was: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of grub-efi-amd64-signed: grub-efi-amd64-signed depends on grub-efi-amd64 (= 2.02-2ubuntu8); however: package grub-efi-amd64 is not configured yet." So then I used boot-repair with the recommended repair.
<Sondre1> Then the issues started occuring with booting with shimx64.efi, I get that error, so I can't boot to ubuntu.. Is there anything I should change in BIOS? I'm using dell precision 5510
<sssstavr> hey
<Sondre1> EriC^^: Here's another image of a similar error that was displayed: https://i.imgur.com/XCDxWjL.jpg
<sssstavr> why do I get low res with my ATI on 18.04
<Sondre1> adioe3: To fix so I can boot into ubuntu again.. Got this error -> https://i.imgur.com/XCDxWjL.jpg after using boot-repair to fix grub-efi-amd64-signed issues that occured earlier.
<EriC^^> Sondre1: it has nothing to do with the efi, once you get grub, efi's job is over
<EriC^^> Sondre1: the error has to do with it not finding any 'nvme' device that grub is pointing it to
<EriC^^> so it kernel panics
<EriC^^> Sondre1: if you're able to use the pc and talk here, i could help you manually boot it, and then you can fix the grub config from the install
<cram> hello, I want to be sure, is it ok to do upgrade to 18.04 with nvidia ?
<Sondre> I'm in now.. I choosed advanced in grub and then an older kernal. Currently typing from my phone, just a sec I'll connect with a desktop
<EriC^^> Sondre: oki doki
<cram> because when I tried before I had black screen
<sondre_> EriC^^: Back now! So, what should I do next?
<ducasse> cram: try booting with nomodeset if you get a black screen
<adioe3> Sondre, to me this looks like bad grub config. I used to get these on Slackware when I'd have the wrong disk detected as boot disk
<couven92> Have just installed an Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS, how do I enable Numpad by default? (googling only gives me how to do it in the Ubuntu Desktop UI)
<ducasse> couven92: there's often a bios option to do that
<couven92> VM
<aLeSD_> hi all
<ducasse> couven92: no idea, then - only know how to do it in x11
<aLeSD_> how can I active the user themes ?
<sondre_> adioe3: I'm currently on kernal 4.4.0-116-generic, which works.. How can I fix the grub config so I can boot normally?
<adioe3> sondre_, what do you have in /etc/default/grub ?
<sondre_> adioe3: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xVzdVQQzxt/
<schueler> hi
<aLeSD_> why I can't see gnome-shell-extensions in the tweak tool ?
<aLeSD_> I mean I installed them .. but nothing
<MrM1st> Anyone gotten wayland to work in 18.04 yet?
<adioe3> sondre_, you can try uncommenting this line
<adioe3> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<adioe3> although it should work with UUIDs
<brainwash> MrM1st: have you filed a bug report yet?
<MrM1st> brainwash: Nope. about what? The nvidia/wayland problem?
<brainwash> MrM1st: right. you've said that it worked before in 17.10, but not anymore in 18.04
<MrM1st> brainwash: Mm. It did, straight out of the box
<brainwash> so, that's something that should be reported
<sondre> adioe3: Also works with 4.13.0-37-generic kernal, but not with the latest.. Should I just use this kernal or is there any way to make the latest work again?
<MrM1st> brainwash: But it was a older kernel. the -37 kernel
<MrM1st> brainwash: ehm, actually iy worked with later ones as well
<sondre> adioe3 EriC^^ In GNU GRUB this is the boot parameters for the newest kernal: https://i.imgur.com/FnHzvq0.jpg and this is for an older kernal (which I'm currently on now): https://i.imgur.com/DHNqGqY.jpg
<sondre> It looks like the new is missing UUID and some other parameters that makes it not boot correctly.. Any tips on how I can fix this?
<sondre> adioe3 EriC^^ Should I fix the newest kernel by doing "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-image" in terminal?
<MrM1st> Anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu 18.04 with /boot on a USB?
<l0llip0p> MrM1st: what do you mean? Has someone made bootalbe usb?
<MrM1st> l0llip0p: No. Booting the OS from a USB
<l0llip0p> MrM1st: Can't you just do it from bios?
<Younder> Some older computers can't boot from a stick. You need a DVD
<Younder> The BIOS will tell you
<l0llip0p> Younder: dependes on computer and bios. The most of computers support usb
<MrM1st> You don't understand. Booting is fine into the installer. I need the installed OS to be booted with /boot on a separate USB
<Gargravarr> MrM1st: is this so that you have no unencrypted data on the internal disk?
<tomreyn> no first hand experience, but it's not unheard of. does something not work?
<l0llip0p> MrM1st: oh! we have a hacker among us
<Gargravarr> finally, someone noticed me :D
<plasmoduck> hi
<MrM1st> tomreyn: I have problems with EFI and such. Seems the boot process continues on and on
<Younder> MrM1st, Never head of this config, so I never tried it. Instinct sais you can boot from a USB. OR boot from disk. You can boot from USM and the manually mount the drive with something like knopix
<l0llip0p> plasmoduck: hi!
<tomreyn> MrM1st: maybe try it in a VM first before you do it on bare metal, less complexity, more convenience. kvm (and thus virtulbox) supports uefi booting
<MrM1st> tomreyn: yeah, maybe I'll do that. Good tip
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: KVM is a little tricky to set up UEFI
<Younder> tomreyn, That's the way I went. First a beta for 18.04, then setup SALT for setting up preinstall system, etckeeper etc. then install.
<l0llip0p> MrM1st: I think you cant relay on automatic installer since it does boot partion under the // filesystem.
<l0llip0p> atleast I think so
<l0llip0p> MrM1st: Good luck! I'll wish succes for you
<tomreyn> Gargravarr: i don't think i ever did it manually, worked fine using virtualbox for th euse cases i had.
<MrM1st> OK... I'm trying virtualbox
<Younder> 18.04 seems stable. For the first time NVIDIA drivers don't pose a problem.
<MrM1st> I stumbled on another bug today though... the sha256 signature for the virtualbox-extensions is faulty
<Younder> MrM1st, I thought I reported that one to ubuntu
<Younder> MrM1st, It works on my machine now
<MrM1st> What? the nvidia-driver?
<Younder> 390 driver
<tomreyn> MrM1st: are you referring to the proprietary extensions for usb2+? or to the guest additions?
<MrM1st> tomreyn: extensions
<tomreyn> and supposedly you're referring to the virtualbox packages in ubuntu, not those in the upstream repo?
<Younder> You always have to manually install the guest addinition in virtualbox or all bets are off
<MrM1st> tomreyn: Yep. But it's a filed bug already though
<tomreyn> very well. :)
<MrM1st> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ext-pack/+bug/1767402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767402 in virtualbox-ext-pack (Ubuntu) "hash mismatch or wrong accept-license key trying to install virtualbox-ext-pack 5.2.10" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Pitel> W: initramfs-tools configuration sets RESUME=UUID=41d8482a-0649-4b3d-b4ab-2144b735e0b3 but no matching swap device is available. //this started to happen after upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10. I'm running swapless, so I'd like to know where is this configuration coming from so I can remove it
<MrM1st> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1767533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767402 in virtualbox-ext-pack (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1767533 hash mismatch or wrong accept-license key trying to install virtualbox-ext-pack 5.2.10" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Pitel> ha! /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume :)
<Younder> Pitel, I generally recommend a full backup and then a full install on LTS versions. My experience is incremental installs accumulate errors.
<Younder> It just gets worse as you go along.
<tomreyn> MrM1st: the http vs https download should be a bug in itself, i guess. after all it's "just" a checksum, no cryptographically secure attestation which is made there.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<tomreyn> MrM1st: on a side note, if you'll want to use vbox with a 3d accelerated (or the subset of that that is implemented) ubuntu 18.04 guest, you'll need to use the latest vbox test builds.
<tomreyn> (>= Version 5.2.11 r122401)
<Younder> tomreyn, As a sidenote NVIDIA as a docker-nvidia addition that lets you run DNN as a docker process.
<Younder> NVIDIA now has Ubuntu on it's major server computers
<Younder> ^installed
<MrM1st> tomreyn: To test the nvidia-drivers?
<tomreyn> MrM1st: i did not mention that company
<Younder> MrM1st, The newer drivers should just work
<MrM1st> Younder: It doesn't. It makes wayland unusable :(
<Younder> MrM1st, That is not standard in 18.05 anyhow
<Younder> 18.04
<MrM1st> Younder: It should've been
<Younder> If you stick with the gnome standard ten
<Younder> then
<KeithWeisshar> can i share the ubuntu live usb with friends after using to install ubuntu
<Younder> Or sorry X-windows
<Younder> KeithWeisshar, yes
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: sure, why not.
<Younder> Ubuntu is open
<KeithWeisshar> what if people have fear that usb might be infected
<tomreyn> then they're wise :)
<Younder> tomreyn, rotfl
<amis> The latest Ubuntu (18.04 LTS) keeps saying that my (probably mouse) battery is dead. How do I make it go away? It keeps showing popups about critical battery status even thou the mouse is perfectly fine. It just can't properly determine the correct battery level.
<KeithWeisshar> is it safe to do so
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: it's a matter of trust. if they know you, they'll supposedly trust you.
<Younder> amis, The sensor is F--ed get a new mouse
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: there is no easy way to verify that one usb stick installer is the same as another, so if they wanted to be sure they'd better create their own.
<EriC^^> Sondre: sorry i was away, use 'sudo update-grub' and check the new /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<amis> Younder, for something so tiny I'm not replaing a mouse. I just want to mute the indicator.
<EriC^^> Sondre: upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<fxn> in a fresh 18.04 I generated en_US.UTF-8 and ran `update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8`, the file /etc/default/locale shows the expected content, but the `locale` command keeps showing the original distro values (some empty, others "POSIX"), if I set env vars in ~/.bashrc everything is fine, but IIRC I didn't need to set them explicitly before
<Younder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/985963/disable-mouse-battery-low-spam-notification?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<amis> Also Ubuntu could never properly determine the battery status on this mouse. I have two identical mouse with the same issue.
<Sondre> EriC^^ no problems! Thank you for your time. I'm currently on mobile, but will paste it asap.
<KeithWeisshar> why is there no easy way to verify the usb stick installer
<KeithWeisshar> is there a checksum feature
<EriC^^> KeithWeisshar: if you boot it in legacy mode there is a disk integrity checker
<KeithWeisshar> is it possible to run a media check on usb
<KeithWeisshar> will disk integrity checker with with usb or only dvd
<Younder> KeithWeisshar, There is. Download the image. verify. the install on stick. It's the same with DVD. the code is just to verify that the  transfer over the net wen't OK
<KeithWeisshar> is the disk integrity checker in legacy boot only compatible with dvd media or both usb and dvd
<Younder> lookup pgp --verify
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: both. but it's not cryptographically secure, if that's what you're seeking.
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: maybe try this another way: explain what you are trying to achieve, and why, and maybe we can provide better suggestions hten
<Younder> A hash just verifies that you don't have a man in the middle attack. That noone has tampered with the file during transfer
<JimBuntu> hashes don't even do that, very well, unless they are a pretty good hash... since there can be collisions and good MITM attackers can utilize that
<Younder> JimBuntu, a sha256 should be good enough
<tasslehoff> Can the super+number to open applications in the dock be disabled?
<JimBuntu> Younder, I agree, it should be. An attacker would probably have to make some radical changes to be able to get the same hash, and as far as I remember no one has publicly released a tool for SHA256/etc yet.
<zzarr> Hello!
<Younder> JimBuntu, Well that is the standard now in Ubuntu
<zzarr> This is an insane question, but a friend of mine have a computer with 8.04 (yes 8, not 18), is there a way to preserve users and data and install 18.04 on it?
<JimBuntu> Younder, I mean a tool to modify the file contents in order to get a specific hash result. Like was done for MD5 and basically all CRCs before it.
<JimBuntu> zzarr, 8->9->10->11->and so forth. seems like a lot of work compared to backing up users and /home, and restoring, then re-installing applications
<hateball> JimBuntu, zzarr actually it'd be 8.04 -> 12.04 -> 16.04 -> 18.04 as you can upgrade from LTS to LTS. Still a lot of work tho
<Younder> Windows is the same way. After a couple of years a complete reinstall will greatly increase reliabillity and performance.
<zzarr> yea, the applications are not important
<hateball> zzarr: if you have /home on its own partition you can simply reinstall and choose to not format the partition containing /home
<zzarr> well the repos for 10.04, 12.04 and so forth have not existed for a while
<hateball> !eolupgrade | zzarr
<ubottu> zzarr: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zzarr> thanks hateball
<JimBuntu> derp on my part hateball , thanks
<hateball> zzarr: with the reinstall option, you'd need to recreate the users and assign to their corresponding home folders tho
<Younder> I use a /, /home, /usr/local, /temp and most importantly /var portion
<Younder> hello
<luser23> Appears that 18.04 does not install libreoffice-gtk3 by default to use GTK widgets in Libreoffice? Without it, LO looks rather strange (ugly?) and has a tiny UI font...
<zzarr> just a small question then, 18.04 (server) does exist for 32bit machines?
<tomreyn> zzarr: i don't think so. there's a mini.iso, though, but that's still beta and not official generally. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<tomreyn> (but it should work for installing and then you can update)
<zzarr> so as the machine is a 32bit, it's basically obsolete?
<tomreyn> that is for you to decide.
<zzarr> well it is an very old machine, but there is not a replacement
<tomreyn> how come?
<Younder> Laterubuntu's require 4 Gb of RAM to run which is more than most 32 bit machines have
<Younder> Server versions should work
<BluesKaj> well there's always PAE
<zzarr> you can address up to 64GB with a 32bit server kernel
<zzarr> the normal one can handle 4GB
<tomreyn> 3.5
<zzarr> no, actually 4GB at least on a server
<zzarr> the 3.5 comes from having a graphics card using some of the RAM
<longword> Without PAE (and often with) a large fraction of a gigabyte out of your first 4 will quietly disappear to I/O space and such
<zzarr> I meant how much the kernel could address
<zzarr> not how much that's available
<Younder> Well just just getting a cheap graphics card should free the RAM to be used by the machine.
<longword> Doesn't usually work that way, particularly on servers. BIOSes are lazy as sin.
<zzarr> the machine have some simple graphics card, it's a blade server, so the hardware is more or less set in stone
<zzarr> I don't know how much RAM the machine have, but more then 4GB I think (I think like 20GB or so)
<plasmoduck> wtf
<longword> _20_GB in a machine without x86_64 support?
<zzarr> the current version (8.04) can handle that much
<longword> That seem unwise in the extreme
<zzarr> I know, but it's an very old machine
<Peanut> Hi - while booting, my machine hangs for 5 minutes on 'Raise network interfaces', even though my network config is completely static, and after these 5 minutes everything seems to work. How can I interrupt this 5 minute wait, and debug what the system is unhappy about? This is a result of just upgrading my box to Bionic.
<gratz> How might I force Wayland to be used for an automatic login? I see there is an option to choose Wayland on the login menu (if I log out and log back in again) but I'd like to set a config option somewhere to always/only use Wayland (this is because of the bugs with the screen keyboard in gnome-shell 18.04 at the moment)
<tomreyn> Peanut: can you post: sudo systemd-analyze blame
<tomreyn> Peanut: also: sudo systemd-analyze critical-chain
<tomreyn> actually no need for sudo there
<Peanut> tomreyn: Thanks. So far it says: "Bootup is not yet finished. Please try again later."
<Peanut> tomreyn: Systemd thinks the system is in 'State: starting', even though I have a full DE running.
<tomreyn> Peanut: hmm, i've seen this issue (not finishing the boot) on a couple 18.04 systems so far, making me wonder whether it can be a generic issue on 18.04.0. and it's probably not related to the network issue, but that'S the one you should tackle primarily.
<Peanut> Is it possible to completely remove or disable network-manager? I only have wired network ports with static configs on this box.
<tomreyn> Peanut: unfortunately since the boot doesn't finish these commands can't be used for analyzing the boot, and i don't know better ones. you can, however, inspect syslog and dmesg.
<tomreyn> Peanut: you can use systemd-networkd instead of NM, but i could not guide you.
<Diagon> Any way to use the DVD to upgrade 17.10 to 18.04 without downloading everything again?
<Peanut> tomreyn: No support for simple static network config anymore?
<Diagon> I've got 17.10 in a couple of VM's and don't want to have to DL a GB repeatedly.
<tomreyn> Peanut: i *think* that's what systemd-networkd is for
<hateball> Diagon: well you could setup a local apt repo
<tomreyn> Diagon: https://askubuntu.com/questions/440423/how-can-i-upgrade-ubuntu-lts-to-the-next-one-offline
<sondre> Hi! I can't boot from kernel 4.15 or 4.16, they have these parameters in boot menu when editing them -> https://imgur.com/a/2dt0sBA. Kernel 4.13 works fine and I can boot from there, this is how boot parameters on kernel 4.13 looks like -> https://imgur.com/a/Z6GTaLX. Looks like the newest kernel (on my computer) is missing UUID etc.. How can I troubleshoot this issue and make ubuntu boot the newest kernel?
<longword> A caching web proxy on your local network might also work, so long as it's not using https repos
<Younder> On my local cluster I use apt-cacher-ng to cache request from the inet ad the the nodes.
<Younder> On my local cluster I use apt-cacher-ng to cache request from the inet and hide the nodes.
<HankMoody> I've encountered one problem in my 18.04 upgrade - my media server doesn't work. Small in the scale of the machine running, but BIG as this is this machine's primary duty. UMS (Universal Media Server) seems to run on Java 7 - which doesn't seem to be in the repos anymore - and the ppa everyone has used in the past isn't supported as of 16.04. Is there a way to either: A. install java7 or B. create symlinks (or something else of that ilk) to
<HankMoody> get java 8 or 11 to work with UMS? Or is there some fundamental difference in 7 and 8/9/11, etc.?
<HankMoody> Also, thank you in advance for all help.
<Younder> I install Oracle Java as that will work, but the FOSS gurus will protest
<Diagon> tomreyn: I see.  Thanks.  longword/Younder - appreciate the input.  I see it'll take a little work.
<tomreyn> sondre: did you please the "root=/dev/nvme0n1p5" there? usually, ubuntu would use uuids nowadays.
<Diagon> Ok, night all ...
<HankMoody> @Younder: I'll give that a shot, thanks. Is the package oracle-java?
<sondre> tomreyn: No, I haven't done anything manual (not on purpose if that's the case). This is my grub file -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mmdYnjZGTc/
<sondre> tomreyn: UUID is not disabled, so I dunno why it choose not to use it on the newest kernal
<Younder> HankMoody, I install from oracle, the repositories tend to lag behind
<tomreyn> HankMoody: i don't know "UMS (Universal Media Server)" and it doesn't appear to be in ubuntu, but its website says the latest release is v7.0.1 from april 15 2018. i doubt this still dpeends on java 7.
<HankMoody> Thanks @Younder.
<HankMoody> @tomreyn: Yeah, it's not in the repos. It's a branch of PS3 media server. it does indeed depend on 7. I went to download the newest version to see if this was indeed the case
<tomreyn> Younder: i think java 7 is eol, it should not be used nowadays (unless security patches are provided by someone else, like ubuntu for older rleeases).
<HankMoody> Yeah @tomreyn I believe it is. Hence why it's moved on out of the repos is my guess. I can't remember if I had to add the ppa to my prior install or if it was still in the repos.
<tomreyn> sondre: can you run (install pastebinit if it asks for it, then run again): sudo grub-mkconfig | pastebinit
<tomreyn> HankMoody: first of all, find out whether the software oyu intend to use really depends on an EOL java release. if so, reconsider using that software.
<HankMoody> that's what I'm trying to figure out - if there's a way to make it work with 8/11/etc. I've poked around and tried some different media servers and this one truly suits my needs the best
<sondre> tomreyn: This is the output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F5QDmbTBt7/
<tomreyn> HankMoody: so these remaining questions should be discussed with the developers of this software (or their support community). good luck.
 * Peanut does a facedesk. Netplan. Yet another network configuration.
<tomreyn> sondre: pastebin /etc/fstab
<HankMoody> Thanks @tomreyn
<ioria> sondre, i think you miss the initrd for 4.15  (and -16);  ls /boot | grep initrd
<sondre> tomreyn: Here you go -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2rq4Wt9BZy/
<tomreyn> HankMoody: on a side note, ubuntu 14.04 still supports openjdk-7-jre, and there'll be ESM for it, but i would not recommend going this route.
<sondre> ioria: Yes, I saw that too, will "ls /boot | grep initrd" fix this?
<ioria> nope :þ
<ioria> sondre, i think it's installed correctly
<EriC^^> sondre: hey howd it go
<HankMoody> @tomreyn: Gotcha. I'll see if I can't find a way to fake the funk or point UMS to java 8
<ioria> *not
<brainwash> HankMoody: https://github.com/UniversalMediaServer/UniversalMediaServer/pull/1433
<ioria> sondre, i think it's  - not - installed correctly
<Norux> hi EriC^^ :) hope you're having an awesome day!
<sondre> What can I do to install initrd on the newest kernels?
<brainwash> HankMoody: have you actually tested ums 7.0?
<EriC^^> Norux: hey :) you too!
<DeathBadger> test
<sondre> EriC^^: Hi Eric! Just got back to work, so still trying to figure out how I can boot from the newest kernels
<tomreyn> sondre: hmm i'm still puzzled as to where grub-mkconfig gets the "/dev/nvme0n1p5" from (and doesn't refer to its uuid instead, like your linux 4.13 grub configuration does).
<HankMoody> @brain Yep, just tried to run it again (to make sure I wasn't having a stroke or something) and it's giving me the same error as 6.x.x
<ioria> sondre, dpkg -l|grep linux-image-[0-9]    paste this please
<HankMoody> @brainwash:  Yep, just tried to run it again (to make sure I wasn't having a stroke or something) and it's giving me the same error as 6.x.x
<EriC^^> sondre: did you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg after running sudo update-grub ?
<sondre> ioria: Here you go -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jKyTsdSRJz/
<levelz> Привет
<brainwash> HankMoody: maybe related https://github.com/UniversalMediaServer/UniversalMediaServer/issues/1467
<sondre> EriC^^: Yes, this was the output -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mmdYnjZGTc/
<levelz> ЗЗдарова, мужики. Нужна ваша помощь. Есть кто в чате?
<tomreyn> !ru | levelz
<ubottu> levelz: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<compdoc> ubottu speaks more languages than anyone I know, lol
<ubottu> compdoc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> EriC^^: here's sondre's current grub-mkconfig output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F5QDmbTBt7/
<ioria> sondre, are you on bionic 18.04 ?
<HankMoody> @brainwash: Thanks, I'll give it a look and see if I can't find an answer.
<sondre> ioria: Yes, upgraded from 16.04 and realized afterwards that it was not recommended to upgrade until 18.04.1 version or something.. So yeah
<ioria> sondre,  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<EriC^^> sondre: do you need the 4.16 kernel?
<EriC^^> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in artful
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.39.42 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<EriC^^> what's the current 18.04 kernel?
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.20.23 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<hateball> EriC^^: 4.15
<hateball> oh
<EriC^^> aha
<sondre> EriC^^: I dunno, what is the recommended kernel? I got an error ioria, this is the output -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GMzXSy29m6/
<EriC^^> sondre: the kernel for 18.04 is 4.15 , you also have 4.16 there which has been installed from a ppa or somethinh
<sondre> EriC^^: I've installed ukuu, from there I installed the 4.16 kernel
<ioria> sondre,  why do you have a 4.16 kernel ?
<sondre> EriC^^: Just trying you know.. :p
<EriC^^> sondre: yeah :D
<EriC^^> do you need the 4.16 one?
<sondre> Not really, didn't work that one either
<ioria> sondre,  try to purge it
<sondre> ioria: What kernel? The 4.16?
<ioria> sondre,  yes
<EriC^^> sondre: ok, run sudo apt-get purge linux-image-unsigned-4.16.6-041606-generic
<EriC^^> for some reason, the initrd seems missing for the linux 4.15 kernel (as well as using /dev/ instead of uuid) *shrug*
<sondre> EriC^^ ioria Ok, done the purge now
<ioria> sondre,    linux-image-4.16.6-041606-generic   is gone now
<ioria> ?
<sondre> ioria: Yes -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5NVtDR6JPW/
<ioria> sondre,  sudo apt install --reinstall linux-generic
<sondre> ioria: I did sudo update-grub after reinstalling linux-generic, then this is the output of grub-mkconfig -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdpMzTYTgc/
<sondre> Still no uuid..
<ioria> sondre,  ls /var/lib/initramfs-tools/
<sondre> ioria: 4.13.0-36-generic  4.13.0-37-generic  4.4.0-116-generic  version
<ioria> sondre,  update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^> sondre: is the initrd 4.15 in /boot?
<ioria> guess not
<sondre> EriC^: Nop, nothing from 4.15 there
<sondre> ioria: Ok, just a sec
<EriC^> sondre: ok try sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic
<ioria> sondre,  and maye paste us the output
<sondre> ioria: Here is the output of the update-initramfs -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vWCN3JKCGp/
<tomreyn> also: pastebinit /etc/kernel-img.conf
<sondre> EriC^: Output here -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zDDgj3Fh3m/
<sondre> tomreyn: Output here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X6565yPpkh/
<ioria> ah, here we are
<EriC^> sondre: can you pastebin /boot/grub/grub.cfg and "dpkg -l | grep linux" ?
<tomreyn> sondre: do you have similarily named files therE? ls -l /etc/kernel-img*
<couven92> When I run `systemctl --user enable myservice`, I see that systemd creates a symlink to the origin myservice.service file (from /usr/lib/systemd/...), does that mean that I can copy the file instead of symlinking and then change it to provide custom arguments to the service?
<sondre> EriC^: grub.cfg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FTjJP8Znws/ and dpkg -l | grep linux output here -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/53XDkGCvbc/
<sondre> tomreyn: Doesn't look like it, this is the output -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NtKf8Rynfq/
<HankMoody> FYI @brainwash I'm a retard, didn't have java8 set as the default - 11 was. Got it working w/ java 8 now.
<sondre> Is this something I can try? mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-20-generic 4.15.0-20-generic
<EriC^> sondre: it should create stuff itself, maybe the errors from update-initramfs have some clues, how about removing the old kernels and stuff first to clean up the situation and focus only on 4.15
<spexi> Hi! I have a laptop with Ubuntu 18.04 and a second display attached via displayport. When I'm using alt+tab task switcher, it always comes up on the laptop screen, although the other monitor is active. How to show that on the active screen?
<tomreyn> EriC^: add this line to /etc/kernel-img.conf: do_initrd=yes
<tomreyn> sondre: ^
<tomreyn> it's entirely unclear why this linoe is not already there, though
<sondre> EriC^: Yes, so I should purge the other kernels?
<sondre> tomreyn: Ok, just added it. Then what?
<EriC^> sondre: yes, first let's clear the old configs, dpkg -l | awk '$1 == "rc" && /linux/ { print $2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<sondre> EriC^: Ok, did that now
<EriC^> sondre: ok, what's the list look like now? dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<EriC^> which kernel are you running right now btw? try "uname -r"
<sondre> EriC^: Here yaah go -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jdrMMSDQ7d/
<sondre> EriC^: Currently on "4.13.0-37-generic"
<tomreyn> sondre: actually, please undo the change to /etc/kernel-img.conf, it doesn't seem to be correct / default in 18.04 to have an initrd if you don't have a seperate /boot
<Aherys> Hello, just install ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my server, by default, python 3.6 is installed but i need to have python 3.5 to making an application run. I try udapte alternative, or some apt-get command to "downgrate" to python 3.5 but nothing effective, any idea ? Thanks !
<tomreyn> although you might need one for nvme booting, not sure
<dbugger> Question: I just updated Ubuntu and somehow connection to SSH servers dont work anymore, because of SSH keys... What could have happened? It is the same
<sondre> tomreyn: Ok, removed it now :-D
<tomreyn> sondre: ok, sorry about my confision
<tomreyn> *confusion ;)
<sondre> no no, really appreciate all your help!
<EriC^> sondre: sudo apt-get purge linux-signed-generic-lts-utopic linux-headers-4.13.0-39-generic linux-headers-4.16.6-041606-generic
<sondre> EriC^: Did that now, looks like it removed them with no errors
<EriC^> sondre: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-extra-4.15.0-20-generic
<sondre> EriC^: Here is the output -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mGdF7ZtFFw/
<sondre> :(
<OnceMe> I have ati amd radeon r5 m255 and I bought new ssd, so I want to install ubuntu as os, should I go with 16.04 or 18.04 ? I want driver support for my gpu
<OnceMe> its a laptop
<Andrey2> Hello, ubuntu users!
<EriC^> hmm why is there no more linux-image-extra for 4.15?
<EriC^> !info linux-image-extra-4.15.0-20-generic bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-extra-4.15.0-20-generic does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> i guess they must have been moved into the standard image
<EriC^> that's odd
<tomreyn> maybe default /boot is large enough by now? ;)
<Gargravarr> what was the -extra image for, anyway?
<EriC^> sondre: what does 'sudo update-initramfs -c -k all' give now?
<ioria> sondre, also  sudo update-grub  output might be useful
<tomreyn> EriC^: linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-20-generic
<tomreyn> modules, not extra - renamed i guess
<tomreyn> 'modules', not 'image' - renamed i guess
<EriC^> ah
<sondre> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/42qPKqT7kb/
<sondre> EriC^: So should I run this command? sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-modules-extra-4.15.0-20-generic
<ioria> sondre, did you try to compile 415 from source ?
<EriC^> sondre: let's try removing the hwe of 16.04 maybe that's causing some version issue or something
<tomreyn> Aherys: actually xenial (16.04) comes with python 3.5 via the "python3" package by default:
<sondre> ioria: I don't know, it was installed automaticly when I installed 18.04 I think..
<tomreyn> !info python3 xenial
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.1-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<EriC^> sondre: sudo apt-get purge linux-signed-image-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-generic-hwe-16.04 linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<sondre> EriC^: Thanks, did that now
<EriC^> sondre: after it's done, run dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit again to see if there's still any hwe stuff anywhere
<sondre> EriC^: Here you go -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KMZpbFfb9D/
<EriC^> ioria: do you think they should remove the linux-source and linux-source-4.15.0 ?
<EriC^> sondre: cant harm right? try sudo apt-get purge linux-source linux-source-4.15.0
<isene> Upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04 (Dell XPS15), got two packages that will not install: shim-signed and grub-efi-amd64-signed (installed grub-efi-amd64-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1) Since I am unsure if I can even reboot my system safely now, I could need a hand debugging this...
<sondre> EriC^: We try :-D
<Silmarilion> Anyone using Ark menu with 18.04 gnome? After the upgrade icons for `Software` and `Tweaks` items are missing
<EriC^> isene: can you give more detail on the errors?
<EriC^> sondre: :D
<isene> I'll paste it (link coming)
<dbugger> Could someone please take a look at this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031075/after-upgrading-to-18-04-ssh-keys-are-invalid
<sondre> EriC^: Did the command now
<Aherys> tomreyn, yes making an error, i'm on 18.04 =/ I add some ppa with python3.5 should be fine now.
<EriC^> sondre: cool, is there an initrd file for 4.15 in /boot?
<isene> EriC^: This is all: http://dpaste.com/219PR64
<TabMasher> ??aizul
<tomreyn> Aherys: hopefully "some ppa" will provide you with security patches. ;-)
<sondre> EriC^: Output for initrd in boot folder and update-grub -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NPfC3XQfKF/
<EriC^> isene: hmm i wonder why it wont work, does sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64-signed give more info?
<sondre> isene: !!! This was exactly my issues too
<e729> haha
<e729> hehe
<isene> EriC^: Only this: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: grub-efi-amd64-signed is broken or not fully installed
<sondre> isene: Seriously the exact same issue when running update or upgrade, using dell precision, so maybe there is something to it
<isene> sondre: How did you solve it?
<sondre> isene: Not solved... But it doesn't show on kernel 4.13.0-37-generic, and now I can't boot in 4.15 kernel
<Aherys> tomreyn, yes, it will !
<e729> pwd
<isene> sondre: So you can boot 4.13.0-37-generic?
<sondre> isene: Yes, that works just fine. I did the boot-repair, and after that I can't boot into kernel 4.15, but errors are gone for that
<EriC^> sondre: 4.15 used to boot before boot-repair?
<sondre> EriC^: Yes, it has worked in 18.04, but I got the same errors as isene and someone wanted me to try and fix that with using boot-repair
<EriC^> isene: i dont know about the errors but looking at some files i could tell you if its likely to boot when you restart
<EriC^> oh wow, pretty odd
<EriC^> do you happen to have a log of what it fixed by any chance?
<sondre> EriC^: Here is the log for boot-repair -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f33hqjXfRG/
<sondre> EriC^: :-D
<EriC^> nice :D
<isene> please continue talking. I'm out for 10 mins. Any info is appreciated (sondre EriC^)
<paddingtonbear> Hey. My 17.10 to 18.04 update window has stopped on "accountsservice (amd64) installed". What would be the best thing to do?
<PsychoBoB> guys
<PsychoBoB> what the best irc client for ubuntu
<Wirehunter> paddingtonbear, stopped, like it froze? Or did you get an error?
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, I'm using HexChat
<PsychoBoB> Wirehunter: is good?
<Norux> PsychoBoB: I can recommend it :+1:
<paddingtonbear> Wirehunter, like froze, yes. The window responds but there's nothing else I can do in it except toggle the terminal display.
<Sicnus> On a user I've previously had on my system; I could (as root) su - $user  it would be fine.  Now however, when I do su - $user I get the following:
<Sicnus> -su: 2: [: unexpected operator
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, Haven't really used anything else, but I think it's pretty nice.
<Sicnus> -su: 2: [: unexpected operator  (Twice)  and then it puts me back to an /bin/sh prompt.  :/   Any ideas?
<PsychoBoB> +1
<PsychoBoB> ?
<PsychoBoB> what is
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, That he agrees and recommends the same.
<PsychoBoB> Wirehunter:
<PsychoBoB> you use ubuntu 18?
<binar> Hi, I was asked to tag a bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1763429, however I do not know how to tag a bug on launchpad (I am only used to the e-mail-style tagging used by Debian), how can I do this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1763429 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo Yoga 720 does not shutdown with wifi enabled" [Medium,Incomplete]
<tomreyn> paddingtonbear: how long has it been at this point?
<paddingtonbear> tomreyn: for like an hour.
<BluesKaj> I hate to ask paddingtonbear, buit have you hit the enter key ?
<tomreyn> paddingtonbear: oh ok, that's definitely too long.
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, Yes. 18.04
<PsychoBoB> nice!
<paddingtonbear> BluesKaj: no... I'll try that then.
<PsychoBoB> in note of my work it broks
<PsychoBoB> but in my house this version works fine
<PsychoBoB> sorry for my english
<PsychoBoB> isnot my native language
<paddingtonbear> BluesKaj: nothing happened after I hit enter.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> paddingtonbear, sometimes it stops and asks for options for files that have been edited, you didn't see anything like that i suppose?
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, What broke? Your Ubuntu installation? After performing the upgrade to 18.04?
<paddingtonbear> BluesKaj I didn't see anything like that. The last word on the terminal is "ready" in finnish.
<PsychoBoB> Wirehunter: my note in work is very slow with 18;04
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, That's okay. I'm lucky that HexChat has a spelling checker. I'm not very good at English too.
<BluesKaj> paddingtonbear, ok
<Wirehunter> PsychoBoB, How so? Is it an old machine? Can you check system monitor to see if a particular process is using a lot of resources?
<BluesKaj> paddingtonbear, ready for something ..what was the last readable entry/line from the installation assuming you're upgrading thru the terminal
<paddingtonbear> BluesKaj, I didn't upgrade thru the terminal. I upgraded thru the update manager. Bionic's terminal screen says "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration" before it says "ready" or "finished" in finnish, "valmis".
<sondre> EriC^: From Ukuu I get a popup that says "Linux v.4.16.6 Available - Major update available for installation". Is this something I just dismiss?
<Wirehunter> paddingtonbear, Is in not just finished then?
<EriC^> sondre: yeah i guess so
<paddingtonbear> Wirehunter, I don't know. If it is, what should I then do? It hasn't progressed all the way through the "installing updates" to "tidying up" and "restarting the computer".
<sondre> EriC^: Ait thanks again
<jwr> unattended upgrades ran a kernel upgrade last night and rebooted my workstation. this morning my sound doesn't work. prior to last night, pavucontrol would show an output device of 'headphones', and now it only shows SPDIF. anybody know how to troubleshoot that?
<EriC^> sondre: no problem, sorry about the problem not getting fixed *shrug*
<EriC^> fwiw from the boot-repair log it seemed 4.15 was already missing the initrd and it had booted 4.13 to reinstall grub, must be some weird 18.04 upgrade error, hopefully they sort stuff out soon
<tomreyn> paddingtonbear: fwiw you'll find logs on your (failed) upgrade in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<BluesKaj> EriC^, think we need your expertise with paddingtonbear 's problem if you aren't otherwise occupied
<isene> EriC^: sondre: So I should just boot happily with the 4.13 kernel from 17.10 and wait until this issue is resolved for my XPS15?
<tomreyn> paddingtonbear: the most common reason do-release-upgrade fails is when either the upgrade path is not yet supported (i.e. you needed to use the -d switch to make it happen) or that you had third party repositories (PPA) configured and software installed form there previously.
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, he's using the update manager, if that makes a difference
<tomreyn> paddingtonbear: you will probably need to either install 18.04 from scratch (aftzer backing up what you used to have) or try to recover the failed upgrade using 'apt' on the command line.
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: it doesn't
 * tomreyn afk
<sondre> EriC^: Thank you for your time! Much appriciated, really
<squarecircle> heyo
<ulkesh> Anyone happen to know why, when I plug in any USB device, my network printer (not plugged in via USB to the system) wakes up?
<squarecircle> I have some trouble with core allocation and kvm
<BluesKaj> I've never used the update manager so....
<squarecircle> does someone here had the problem, that the kvm could not allocate more then one cpu, idependent from the virtual cores?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: maybe something in /var/log/syslog shows more info on what's going on?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: maybe ps aux | grep -E "update|dpkg" might show something?
<Wirehunter> paddingtonbear, Do you have enough disk space left? I think I remember running into trouble because of this
<paddingtonbear> Wirehunter, there is enough space available. I don't though know where Ubuntu is trying to find that space.
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ I tried that command and it gave me things in finnish.
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: type "sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<hateball> paddingtonbear: to get it in english you can run instead run: LC_ALL=C ps aux | grep -E "update|dpkg"
<hateball> for pasting purposes etc
<EriC^> add | nc termbin.com 9999 to pastebin it paddingtonbear
<paddingtonbear> Done, EriC^.
<stevenm> hey how can I mount an smb share *without* being (or accessing) root... i'm thinking some kind of user-space mount like sshfs/fuse/curlftpfs is
<stevenm> i've seen gvfs-mount .. but i don't see a way of specifying the smb version - seems to be quite generic
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ it doesn't give me anything, that netcat thing.
<BluesKaj> perkele, voi jumalauta
<yokowka> hello everysoul!!!! Skype when I log in - disapiars, not works. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.How to make it works?
<paddingtonbear> BluesKaj, exactly.
<BluesKaj> heh, my finnish is a little rusty , but I do remember some curses
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: what does "sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999" give you?
<paddingtonbear> nothing
<paddingtonbear> ah now!
<paddingtonbear> http://termbin.com/5kgu
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: what about "LC_ALL=C ps aux | grep -E 'update|dpkg' | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<paddingtonbear> http://termbin.com/y4x7
<yokowka> Skype when I log in - disapiars, not works. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.How to make it works?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: seems to be hung up in some dpkg process with a question something to do with grub
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: try "sudo cat /proc/11307/fd/54 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: is the window similar to ubiquity's window? if you press on the bottom of the thing does it expand into a terminal at the bottom?
<EriC^> in the gui updater
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ I don't think so on the ubiquity look. I can see terminal (after closing terminal display I only can see) one line at a time.
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: what does the question in the ps aux output mean?
<EriC^> did the cat /proc command return anything?
<paddingtonbear> proc command didn't return anything
<paddingtonbear> I think it's loading still because there's no $.
<EriC^> what does the ps aux mean?
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ there is no question in the ps aux output. They are äs and ös.
<EriC^> this one paddingtonbear http://termbin.com/y4x7
<EriC^> !info friendly-recovery bionic
<ubottu> friendly-recovery (source: friendly-recovery): Make recovery boot mode more user-friendly. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.38 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 44 kB
<paddingtonbear> Exactly.
 * EriC^ kinda confused
<EriC^> you booted your ubuntu normally, and in the update-manager updated to 18.04?
<paddingtonbear> They are ä and ö letters.
<EriC^> isn't it not allowed to boot to 18.04 yet?
<paddingtonbear> Well, normally to me is through recovery, because while using nvidia's proprietary drivers ubuntu doesn't respond to anything when I start normally.
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ so, I booted through recovery and updated as recommended while I checked for updates through update manager.
<isene> EriC^: (bump) So I should just boot happily with the 4.13 kernel from 17.10 and wait until this issue is resolved for my XPS15?
<cap> what could be network problem if ubuntu fails to load or access the router? which is 192.168.1.1 , sometimes it will open, then fails to load, or it takes a long time to open the settings in browser.
<EriC^> isene: yeah that should be ok
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: aha
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: at this point, maybe do "sudo kill 11307" and hope for the best, it should close the dpkg process that's waiting for input
<EriC^> i think you're going to have to do what was suggested earlier though, a fresh install of 18.04
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ how about "apt -f install" ?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: worth a shot
<Wirehunter> paddingtonbear, sudo apt -f install is a good idea
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: i wonder if you can send it a signal to stdin
<Wirehunter> paddingtonbear,  or sudo dkpg --configure -a
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: like 'echo "y" | sudo tee /proc/11307/fd/0'
<paddingtonbear> The last "sudo cat /proc/11307/fd/54 | nc termbin.com 9999" is still in progress...
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: hold on, cancel the term bin with ctrl+c
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: then run "sudo tail -f /proc/11307/fd/54"
<EriC^> then try echo "y" | sudo tee /proc/11307/fd/0 and see what happens in the tail -f one
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: so you need 2 terminals one for tail -f the other for the echo one
<isene> EriC^: Thanks. And thank you for your attention. Appreciated.
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ nothing happens in the tail -f one
<EriC^> isene: no problem :)
<MonsieurBon> Since ubuntu is now using netplan, can I still put scripts into /etc/network/if-pre-up.d or should I put them somewhere else?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: yeah it should keep watching the file for changes
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: try the echo one, any stuff in dpkg's status should show in the tail one
<paddingtonbear> What am I trying there?
<EriC^> echo "y" | sudo tee /proc/11307/fd/0
<BluesKaj> MonsieurBon, ubuntu-server uses netplan, afaik ubuntu still uses network-manager
<paddingtonbear> tail terminal is unchanged. Just loading away seemingly.
<MonsieurBon> BluesKaj, oh ok. I'm talking about ubuntu-server
<yokowka>  Skype when I log in - disapiars, not works. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.How to make it works?
<Ool> into 18.04 how can give in network manager the domain-search parameter manualy  ?
<Ool> I don't find the text box for that
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: ok, try to kill the process, sudo kill 11307
<paddingtonbear> So I don't ctrl+c the tail?
<paddingtonbear> And try the apt -f install?
<MonsieurBon> BluesKaj, I'm looking for the correct location to put my iptables script to activate the rules before the interfaces come up.
<BluesKaj> MonsieurBon, I don't know since I haven't used iptables in many yrs
<BluesKaj> MonsieurBon,where were thy located on your previous OS ?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: leave the tail and try sudo kill 11307
<MonsieurBon> BluesKaj, I used to put them in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d on previous versions of ubuntu-server
<paddingtonbear> Okay EriC^ now it threw a window at me that states (paraphrasing in finnish) "Updates could not be installed" and below it "Update has been interrupted. The system can be in an unstable state. Return command is being performed now (dpkg --configure -a)."
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: aha cool
<BluesKaj> MonsieurBon, I just have Wireless-tools and wpa-supplicant there
<Mendigaum> My bluetooth device doesn't show up at rfkill list but it does show up at lsusb. Ubuntu 18.04. Any clue?
<ServerGuy> hey guys can anyone help me with a crontab
<ServerGuy> so im running this as a crontab
<ServerGuy> certbot renew | mail -s `hostname 'Cerbot SSL Renewal' my@email.com
<MonsieurBon> BluesKaj, I'll just give it a try
<ServerGuy> but its not working, trying to get a dynamic hostname on the subject line
<Kon-> Is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf the correct place to add configuration options for X on Nvidia?
<Kon-> I've seen a lot of Arch-related topics which reference a 20-nvidia.conf, but I only have 10-nvidia.conf on Ubuntu
<Wirehunter> Kon-, A higher number overwrites the configurations made in the lower numbers
<tgm4883> ServerGuy: why do you only have 1 backtick?
<Kon-> Okay, that makes it easy. Thanks Wirehunter
<ServerGuy> is that not correct?
<Wirehunter> Kon-, 10-nvidia.conf is indeed the place to put the driver related X options.
<tgm4883> ServerGuy: have you tried running it outside of cron and does it work?
<Kon-> But 20-nvidia.conf would work just as well?
<ServerGuy> no tgm4883
<ServerGuy> Dosent work in CLI either
<Wirehunter> Kon-, probably
<tgm4883> ServerGuy: that's always troubleshooting step 1. So you're going to want to surround your command (hostname) in backticks
<ServerGuy> yep just backtick missing
<ServerGuy> should be `` not `
<ServerGuy> :D thanks!
<tgm4883> yw
<Mendigaum> I have a "045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth" not being detected after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04. It also doesn't show up in rfkill list. Any hint?
<Wirehunter> Kon-, but why not edit the 10-nvidia.conf then? Also, if you're doing Optimus. prime-select will make changes in 11-nvidia-prime.conf I think
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: any luck?
<Kon-> Wirehunter: 10-nvidia.conf has only a few lines of text and doesn't follow quite the same format as xorg.conf. If 20-nvidia.conf doesn't work, I guess I can try it and see what happens
<Kon-> This desktop is thankfully Optimus-free
<Wirehunter> Kon-, Alright
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ nothing really seemed to happen except that "accountsservice (amd64) installed" disappeared.
<paddingtonbear> I wonder what happened at Bionic's terminal but it's next to impossible to see because it only shows one very narrow row at a time.
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: did the updater continue?
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ seemingly no.
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: can you resize it with the border?
<paddingtonbear> No
<EriC^> hmm, anything dpkg related still running in ps aux | grep dpkg
<paddingtonbear> http://termbin.com/ezrf
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: same one, its like it was updating friendly-recovery (responsible for the nice recovery menu) and in the post install script it gave the menu it usually shows in the recovery mode
<EriC^> !info friendly-recovery bionic
<ubottu> friendly-recovery (source: friendly-recovery): Make recovery boot mode more user-friendly. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.38 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 44 kB
<EriC^> !info friendly-recovery artful
<ubottu> friendly-recovery (source: friendly-recovery): Make recovery boot mode more user-friendly. In component main, is standard. Version 0.2.36ubuntu1 (artful), package size 8 kB, installed size 43 kB
<EriC^> actually it still has the old version installed, hmm
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: i have an idea, try sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/friendly-recovery.postinst /friendly-recovery.postinst.backup
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ now what?
<EriC^> then kill the process again with sudo kill 12363
<paddingtonbear> Nothing has advanced to any extent after I did try that.
<EriC^> yeah we're hoping on the second time it tried to configure the packages it wont have anything to do as a postinstall
<paddingtonbear> Okay...
<paddingtonbear> Now what?
<paddingtonbear> killed 12363
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: how's the updater looking?
<paddingtonbear> Still.
<EriC^> try sudo kill 9653
<EriC^> and sudo kill 6979
<EriC^> i'm avoiding killing dpkg cause maybe it won't reattempt to configure stuff
<paddingtonbear> Btw I have'nt tried the apt -f install at any point.
<EriC^> it wouldnt work anyways cause dpkg has a lock on the package system
<paddingtonbear> now regenerating fonts cache!
<EriC^> nice!
<paddingtonbear> after kill 9653
<paddingtonbear> Damn. How can I see a larger display on that Bionic's terminal?
<nicomachus> paddingtonbear: language!
<EriC^> maybe there's some scroll overlay to the right?
<Marikos> @paddingtonbear assuming you're on a tty?
<paddingtonbear> I'm sorry!
<EriC^> maybe press 'page up'
<Marikos> Trying to triage an issue sshing into a 16.04 box of mine, it auths and conencts, and I can get a local port forward to work, so I know ssh is working, but it's immediately disconnecting me and won't run any commands either.  It's really weird and google is being of little help https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TdXFJm8gFQ/
<paddingtonbear> Okay, this just in: "The update is ready/finished" (remember, finnish...) and below it "The update did finish, but there did occur errors during the update."   NOTE: I didn't do the second sudo kill, 6979
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: aha, what does sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a give?
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ a lot of stuff about dependencies-
<nicomachus> Marikos: can you paste your sshd_config?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: pastebin
<Marikos> nicomachus: If I could get into the server I would gladly... that's the issue I think
<Marikos> I can try getting into one of my docker containers, all the services are running fine, but I doubt that would be of any use
<Marikos> Actually, I have a crazy idea
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ https://pastebin.com/Es4ZyzyA
<nicomachus> Marikos: looking similar to this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/148714/cant-ssh-connection-terminates-immediately-with-exit-status-254
<paddingtonbear> I put it through google translate :)
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: aha
<Marikos> nicomachus: saw that thread, haven't had much luck.  tryign a crazy idea
<EriC^> try now 'sudo mv /friendly-recovery.postinst.backup /var/lib/dpkg/info/friendly-recovery.postinst
<EriC^> '
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: then sudo apt-get -f autoremove
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: you use sikulix?
<paddingtonbear> Never heard of sikulix, EriC^.
<EriC^> aha noticed some image recognition stuff
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ now the autoremove is going to remove 969 Mb worth of stuff?
<EriC^> oh wow, nevermind then
<EriC^> only do sudo apt-get -f install
<Marikos> nicomachus: sshd_config https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4kRSY5ndyr/
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ https://pastebin.com/r3bLHU4p
<paddingtonbear> about the autoremove.
<paddingtonbear> It could be a good thing. :D
<Marikos> checked my user entry in /etc/passwd everything looks kosher
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: nothing seems incredibly important
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: go for it ;)
<paddingtonbear> I've never had anything towards having an extra gigabyte of space...
<EriC^> :D
<paddingtonbear> And then I "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: yeah
<paddingtonbear> Didn't install anything. 0 on every category.
<paddingtonbear> But the tail -f /proc/11307/fd/54 is still loading.
<Marikos> nicomachus: Seeing a bunch of entries like this in my auth log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z6BpytkS42/
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: aha close the tail -f one
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: cat /etc/issue looks good?
<EriC^> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<paddingtonbear> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \l                      EriC^
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: is it using the bionic repos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<schang> Hi
<dithmer> Hi!
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ https://pastebin.com/80fKAaS4
<schang> this morning I did a dist-upgrade on my 16.04 LTS and libc-bin (which was one of the few packages to be upgraded) failed during configure. Then any command would result in a segfault...
<schang> have other encountered the same issue or is it just me ?
<nicomachus> Marikos: yea, I think changing the PAM setting, like in the link I sent you, may correct that.
<schang> I've pasted error messages in google but only found similar occurences from like October 2017
<nicomachus> schang: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt install -f'
<Marikos> nicomachus: Trying that, need to figure out how to restart sshd...
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: looks good
<schang> nicomachus well the machine would let me do any of that. every command ended in segfault
<EriC^> it has valmis'd
<EriC^> :D
<Marikos> was able to get into the filesystem by making an ubuntu container in my docker UI and mapping the host fs
<paddingtonbear> HAH!
<paddingtonbear> What about the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: give it an upload
<EriC^> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<dithmer> schang: Tried to use a rescue system, mount your fs and do that in chroot-like environment?
<schang> dithmer no, I had a full backup which I just finished restoring.
<paddingtonbear> EriC^ https://pastebin.com/CcwjxavF
<dithmer> schang: Did the dist-upgrade again? Happened again?
<schang> dithmer I've then re-run the upgrade to see if same causes would lead to same consequences. which it did not
<schang> dis-upgrade actually
<EriC^> paddingtonbear: looks good
<EriC^> try rebooting, see if the normal mode works without recovery
<schang> dithmer weird, dnt know what happened exaclty but I thought if here is  general problem with that update on libc-bin then I would certainly not be the only one ending with this issue
<schang> dithmer but apprently it is just me
<BluesKaj> odd that his sources still show artful altho commented
<paddingtonbear> Oh yeah! Thank you (in advance?). You have been a great help. I hope there are good things coming to you EriC^ !
<paddingtonbear> I'd shake your hand, but the distance, the longing, the distance... You know how it is. :)
<schang> well thanks anyway :)
<renjie> hi guys!
<Marikos> nicomachus: that was super weird. I rebooted the machine after making that change and everything seems to be fine
<luxio> the classic "have you tried turning it off and on again"
<luxio> :')
<nicomachus> Marikos: glad to hear it.
<Marikos> nicomachus: Not sure if it was that or the reboot that fixed it.  But that was probably the jankiest reboot I've ever done... ubuntu docker container, with /proc mapped into /tmp/proc, and doing a magic sysreq reboot from inside that docker container shell in a browser window
<Marikos> nicomachus: just really weird that it suddenly started doing that
<tpw_rules> hey. i just installed ubuntu 18.04 into a virtual box guest on my mac and it seems it's having trouble getting graphics started. i get the 'ubuntu' screen with the dots under it for a few seconds and then it freezes when i'd expect the login screen to show up
<rmoore> Is there a relatively easy CLI command series to join an Ubuntu system to a Windows domain?
<nicomachus> Marikos: sometimes linux is just weird. For example, I can't get an alsa output to work with librespotify, but it works with every other sound-outputting program on the device.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Fuchs> rmoore: if you have already set up sssd: yes
<Fuchs> otherwise: no
<Marikos> nicomachus: Very true.  Just trying to keep this as simple as possible.  Ran into a fun issue yesterday after firing up a cadvisor container.  I think there's some kind of memory leak and my slab memory went from the ~2.8 gigs is usually runs to close to 14, and my system load was 90+ :/
<nicomachus> there was a huge issue with Gnome memory leaks, not sure if that's related. And I think that's been resolved..
<nicomachus> I don't know much of anything about containers.
<Marikos> nicomachus: doubt it.  This is a headless box running 16.04 server
<Marikos> I've been trying to use docker for all my services to keep things clean and easy to update.  I had to redo the machine a couple months ago and I was able to get all my services back up and running inside of 5 minutes thanks to it being all in containers
<BionicMac> How do I blacklist certain packages frmo being upgraded from a repo I added to my 18.04 system? In other words when I do 'apt-get full-upgrade' there are certain packages that will upgrade frmo the repo (which I need and really do not want to keep reoving it and adding which would be a short term answer)
<genii> !pinning | BionicMac
<ubottu> BionicMac: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BionicMac> Plus, there are only certain packages that I do not want it to upgrade unless from the ubuntu official repo.
<john_rambo> I used dd to burn the 18.04 iso to usb ...When I select "Install Ubuntu" it reboots back to bios screen
<genii> BionicMac: See the bot's link
<BionicMac> genii: Thank you kindly!
<genii> BionicMac: np
<BionicMac> exactamundo
<john_rambo> md5sum is correct
<rmoore> anyone familiar with using SSSD to join an Ubuntu system to a Windows domain?
<yourname> i have an older labtop and it doesnt boot sd cards.. can grub boot sd cards?
<Cheez> what's the simplest way of choosing a wallpaper for each monitor in unity?
<nacc> yourname: does the laptop not boot them or does grub not seem them? those are different things (one is controlled by the BIOS)
<yourname> nacc: hey! i believe the bios doesnt support it. so im trying to try to get grub to do it. im at the grub menu now trying geometry (hd0) but its saying command now found
<yourname> not*
<Cheez> hmmm, i was hoping my question would be simple to answer, whenever i've googled everything seems gnome based :(
<osa1> is there a way to get the list of all packages I've installed so far?
<Cheez> dpkg -l | grep ii
<osa1> thanks, but that includes stock packages too
<nacc> yourname: if your bios doens't support it, then it's most likely not exposed to grub as a device
<MonkeyDust> osa1  by date    cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<Cheez> apt-mark showmanual apparently, osa1. that's a new one on me though.
<Cheez> and to be honest it's showing things like unity as manually installed for me
<MonkeyDust> that makes 3 ways to show the list
<tgm4883> Depending on the end goal, some are better than others
<osa1> the end goal is to make a list of packages I need on a stock Xubuntu 18.04 so that I can quickly install stuff I need on a new system
<nacc> Cheez: all 'manual' means is that at some point, you possibly said `sudo apt install unity`, iirc
<osa1> I guess it doesn't hurt to include stock packages in this list
<thinky> hi
<yourname> nacc, ah oh ok.. guess its just time for an upgrade haha.. thanks
<MonkeyDust> osa1  use apt-clone to that end
<tgm4883> osa1: only hurts if you want to change environments
<Cheez> nacc: this is a fairly new install of 16.04 - i haven't installed unity beyond clicking the install button in the install disk menu :)
<MonkeyDust> !info apt-clone
<ubottu> apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.1ubuntu2 (artful), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<osa1> nice, I'll take a look
<nacc> Cheez: hrm, ok -- perhaps i'm misremembering then
<MonkeyDust> osa1  apt-clone clone [dest] .... apt-clone restore [file on dest]
<osa1> ideally I'd just have a text file with some package names because I'm hoping to push this to a git repo...
<MonkeyDust> osa1  dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > ~/Documents/packages
<badxboy666> hey guys installed Cinnamon-disktop and when i reboot ubuntu and try to login to Cinnamon disktop but i cant :|
<osa1> thanks MonkeyDust
<badxboy666> sry for my bad english
<MonkeyDust> osa1  save that line somewhere, in case you'll need it again
<thinky> Hi
<thinky> I cant boot ubuntu 18.04
<thinky> It opened black screen
<thinky> User and password
<thinky> But not booting in
<thinky> It says Welcome to ubuntu 18.04 lts ...
<thinky> *Meltdown, Spectre and Ubuntu: what are the attack vectors,
<atlas_0x01> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRgNtGXDMlY
<atlas_0x01> thinky:
<thinky> Yes?
<atlas_0x01> Watch that
<nacc> atlas_0x01: please don't do that
<brenster21> hey so my computer is going to emergency mode. how can i export the log to another machine?
<nacc> atlas_0x01: if you don't want to answer, don't, but don't link to potentially random youtube videos, IMO
<thinky> Please i need hell
<thinky> Help
<nicomachus> !enter | thinky
<ubottu> thinky: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Wirehunter> atlas_0x01, Did you perform an upgrade from a prior version?
<SlidingHorn> !patience > thinky
<ubottu> thinky, please see my private message
<nicomachus> thinky: what's your graphics card setup?
<thinky> Intel
<nacc> thinky: what happens when you enter your user and password? this is on a tty? or at the greeter?
<thinky> Integrated graphics
<thinky> Nacc yes tty1 it says
<thinky> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS tyy1
<thinky> tty1
<atlas_0x01> Are you booting from a usb? What exactly happens on boot up? Is it a login loop? Did you try anything else?
<nacc> thinky: ok, tty1 -- what happens?
<atlas_0x01> nacc: It's not random
<thinky> I restarted then i faced this
<thinky> Dont know how to go back actual ubuntu login
<nacc> atlas_0x01: there's no way for any of us to know that without watching the video, which is not a reasonable way to provide support
<nacc> thinky: you still haven't answered my question
<nacc> thinky: what happens when you do attempt to login on tty1?
<atlas_0x01> Well then watch the video. ie if a stackoverflow link ansewers a question somone asked, I'm not gonna copy paste the whole thing. I'm just gonna send the link
<thinky> nacc it asks my user name and password
<thinky> I enter
<nacc> atlas_0x01: i have no interest in watching a video.
<BionicMac> genii: This is so beautiful man! Pinning is my grail. Thanks again!
<nicomachus> atlas_0x01: but stackoverflow is historically a tech support forum. Youtube is... anything. regardless, this is all off-topic.
<thinky> It shows some information about meltdown and spectre thats all
<nacc> thinky: yes ... (and please stop using enter as punctuation)
<nacc> thinky: you mean it shows you the message of the day?
<thinky> Nothing else happens
<nacc> thinky: are you at a $ ... prompt?
<thinky> Yes user:$
<Wirehunter> atlas_0x01, what question does the video answer? I mean, It's about a CTF challenge.
<nacc> thinky: then you're logged in
<nacc> thinky: is your question actually why you weren't presented with a graphical interface?
<atlas_0x01> Wirehunter: no, it's about how (not) to ask a technical question.
<thinky> Nacc yes why cant i see actual desktop?
<nicomachus> Wirehunter & atlas_0x01: let's stick to support and drop the youtube debate.
<atlas_0x01> And it provides information that I think everyone should know before doing so
<Wirehunter> atlas_0x01, It's a nice video to discuss elsewhere. Not here.
<genii> BionicMac: Glad to assist :)
<atlas_0x01> np
<nacc> thinky: there are several reasons, possibly. has anything changed recently? when you restarted, was it a normal reboot, or did you have to physically restart your machine?
<nacc> thinky: what does `ps aux | grep X` report (you can run that at the prompt you are at)
<riotz> how do i disable all those gnome-settings-daemon processes that are launched?
<riotz> .. /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-wacom /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-smartcard
<nacc> riotz: I don't think you can in gnome
<riotz> wtf.. i neither have a wacom tablet nor smartcard enabled
<thinky> Well i tried to lock to see lock screen, but i couldnt login back with my password. It said something like authentication failed
<thinky> Then i forced to close the laptop by power button
<nacc> riotz: iirc, it's not about what you have installed, it's about possible settings
<nacc> riotz: and if you don't have the device, i doubt those processes are taking any cpu
<nacc> thinky: did you perhaps just typo your password?
<riotz> they eat ram.. cpucycles and they disturb me in my ps list
<thinky> Nacc it is impossible
<riotz> they are totaly useless
<nacc> thinky: force resetting seems a bit extreme
<nacc> riotz: i seriously doubt they use up any of your RAM in a way you notice (given you are on a desktop running gnome in the first place)
<nzst> ruby
<nacc> riotz: if you really don't want them, i think don't run gnome
<Wirehunter> thinky, what happens when you run xinit?
<riotz> they are even two times in my ps list
<riotz> i just had time to walk thru the ps list now.. wtf
<thinky> Command returns with : 1600 0.0 0.0 22952 1052 tty1 S+ 20:18 0:00 grep - - color=auto X
<nacc> riotz: probably because you have two sessions running -- one for gdm and one for your logged in session
<riotz> i dont remember seeing those processes on 17.10
<nacc> riotz: 17.10 was unity still, iirc?
<riotz> nope it was gnome already
<nacc> riotz: did you fresh install it?
<riotz> nope.. upgrade
<thinky> Wirehunter xinit giving up unable to connect xinit server
<nacc> riotz: i don't think 17.10 changed you to gnome, but i could be wrong
<nacc> (even if it was the default on fresh installs)
<nicomachus> nacc: I thought 17.10 was the first iteration of default gnome
<nacc> nicomachus: on fresh installs, yes.
<nacc> nicomachus: i'm not sure that upgrades changed what was installed, though, unlike 18.04 (iirc)
<nicomachus> ah ok.
<riotz> yes.. on 17.10 unity got dropped
<nicomachus> i'm still on 16.04 on everything
<nacc> riotz: in any case, it's not particularly relevant, this is how 18.04 behaves
<nacc> (and how gnome itself behaves in principle)
<nacc> riotz: tbh, if you really can't gloss stuff that's not super relevant in ps output, then don't run ps :)
<nacc> riotz: but in any case, i think the answer to your original question is you can't (stop/remove the gsd processes)
<nacc> riotz: and if you did, i believe you'd lose state in your session
<riotz> there seems to be a switch to disable smartcard support
<riotz> --disable-smartcard-support
<thinky> Am i ignored?
<nacc> thinky: no
<riotz> and cups aswell
<riotz> but whats the crap with wacom
<deepesh> I am having problems with suspend in ubuntu 18.04 (upgraded today)
<riotz> probably only 0.001% of gnome users run it on a wacom
<riotz> what the heck is this process doing in my ps list
<nacc> riotz: flags to what?
<nacc> riotz: you seem to be ignoring what I've told you
<Wirehunter> thinky, Your display server can't start then, can you share your logs? sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> thinky: it's possible that by force resetting your system, you basically crashed something that is now preventing your system from starting properly, what Wirehunter is suggesting should work
<nacc> i would also possibly look in syslog and dmesg if it's something more critical
<thinky> Let me try
<Wirehunter> thinky, You'll get a link, If you share that we can look into the logfile of your window server
<thinky> Wirehunter cat: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<riotz> check the syslog then
<thinky> I am typing mobile phone now
<nacc> thinky: why aren't you using the computer that is at the tty?
<thinky> On tty i cant message you
<thinky> Tty is also open infront of me now
<nacc> thinky: you can run the command requested
<nacc> thinky: and you can also run irssi or whatever you want on that tty or on a different one
<thinky> I am typing commands
<thinky> Oh
<riotz> sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<riotz> this will create a link to share your whole syslog file
<thinky2> i am back on irssi
<thinky2> now how can i see tty screen?
<Wirehunter> You can switch between tty's using ctrl + alt + F1-9
<thinky2> ok
<thinky2> now what should i do?
<Wirehunter> execute: sudo cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999
<thinky2> ok just a min
<thinky2> mouse doesnt work to copy paste :/
<ioria> !info gpm bionic
<ubottu> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.7-5 (bionic), package size 173 kB, installed size 495 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ioria> thinky2, install gpm
<thinky> Wirehunter : http://termbin.com/etr4
<thinky2> ioria: left-right clicks dont work i think
<rajiv_> guys, how to update the grub2 in ubuntu 18.04 (UEFI)?
<riotz> rajiv_, what about update-grub?
<rajiv_> riotz, oh. thanks!
<thinky2> riotz: does it work?
<thinky2> oh never mind
<thinky2> i thought related with my problem
<rents> hello! just trying
<riotz> thinky2, i'm reading thru it.. a lot of errors.. didnt find the root cause now
<riotz> hard to read this log damn
<rajiv_> is it this 'grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg'?
<thinky2> riotz: actually i was playing with /usr/share/backgrounds  xml files
<ioria> thinky2,  works here
<o0oscar> hi all. i have a problem concerning my bluetooth. it just disappeared after having worked well. i can no longer activate it. lspci doesnt show it, i assume it did before, since it was working properly for a long time. no hardware switch on my laptop, no bios deactivation whatsoever...
<thinky2> to slideshow wallpapers
<ioria> thinky2,  probably you need to start it: sudo service gpm start
<thinky2> then i ruined actual bionic wallpapers xml and reinstalled them
<thinky2> after that i locked my user but it didnt accept my password. i had to hard reset by power button
<Wirehunter> thinky2, Yeah, I see that
<riotz> thinky2, and then?
<thinky2> then i am here :S
<thinky2> tty
<thinky2> first time i am here
<thinky2> weird black screen
<riotz> uhm, what about restoring the file you edited then?
<thinky2> i mean first time i faced this problem
<Wirehunter> The shell gives crashes and the stacktrace starts at May  :org.gnome.Shell.desktop[1853]: #0 0x55b7c62acbb0 i   resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/background.js:718 (0x7f12f000f450 @ 22)
<rents> hey guys, why don't u just use Windows? Ubuntu is like.. i want but i can't
<riotz> yeah.. i saw that too
<thinky2> riotz: i thought i restored. i deleted bionic.xml then i reinstalled ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic
<riotz> and? is that file there now?
<thinky2> riotz: should be
<thinky2> last time i checked file was there
<nacc> rents: please take rants to another channel.
<nacc> Wirehunter: gnome-shell segfault?
<rents> jajaj just fucking around, i wanted to see if my messages arrived
<nacc> rents: please don't do that here, and also watch your language.
<thinky2> can i install gnome shell again if it helps?
<riotz> thinky2, you have a lot of access denied errors
<thinky2> :S
<ioria> thinky2,  you can try    apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<thinky2> can i?
<Wirehunter> Yeah, that might help
<nacc> that would be my suspicion as well, something critical was removed manually (although not described as such so far)
<thinky2> installing now
<riotz> maybe do a "sudo chown -R myuser:myuser " in you home directory
<iopq> Ubuntu can't detect my second monitor connected to onboard graphics, my main monitor is on an AMD gpu
<iopq> but when I reboot I can see that it's working
<ioria> thinky2,  and about gpm, you don't have a copy/paste menu  ; you just select the string and  click
<thinky2> < ioria> thinky2,  and about gpm, you don't have a copy/paste menu
<thinky2> cool
<thinky2> thanx ioria
<Wirehunter> nacc, it's in the javascript.
<ioria> yeah, gpm is cool
<thinky2> Wirehunter: it was just xml file how comes it gives critical error :S
<nacc> thinky2: possibly you corrupted a file that told gnome-shell how to draw the background
<thinky2> hmm
<Wirehunter> thinky2, The xml might confuse the gnome-shell
<nacc> thinky2: (note you did that as root, so ... yes you can break your system)
<bunnyman13> Hello All,
<thinky2> as root? i dont think so
<thinky2> i did sudo rm..
<thinky2> reinstalling desktop is done
<Wirehunter> And somehow it tries to swap an old background for a new one, while there might not be an old background anymore
<nacc> thinky2: you wouldn't have been able to edit /usr/share/backgrounds/*.xml without root,
<skoup> what email server program would you recommend for a beginner?
<nacc> thinky2: sudo is root.
<thinky2> nacc:  i did gedit /usr/share...
<nacc> thinky2: you just said you did sudo rm?
<Wirehunter> thinky2, Super-User do, THat causes something to be executed using root previleges.
<thinky2> nacc: first i did gedit to edit xml
<nacc> thinky2: gedit /usr/share... would have opened in readonly mode
<thinky2> i was trying to add more wallpapers from other xml files
<bunnyman13> So a little rant, I wanted to use Ubuntu in as a work computer needed a rmm program we use, and i tried to use play on linux. Let's just say my desktop wouldn't start anymore.
<thinky2> other ubuntu wallpapers
<thinky2> then when i realised it doesnt work i did rm to delete bionic.xml then i installed back ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic
<bunnyman13> turned out...play on linux virtual drives kept expanding, and filled the disk
<nacc> bunnyman13: you wanted to use ubuntu to run a windows program?
<riotz>  thinky2 wasnt it you who told me like 2 days ago that you want everything to be default?
<thinky2> nacc: after opening gedit and editing i saved the file without problem
<Wirehunter> you shouldn't have done rm bionic.xml, haha.
<bunnyman13> @nacc yes it's stupid but easiest way to make it work.
<nacc> thinky2: seems unlikely, unless you have made other changes to your system, or possibly were already root (sudo -s -H or something)
<bunnyman13> thing i learned from this was....screw windows
<riotz> yeah.. dont rm files for nothing ddude
<riotz> mv to bak
<thinky2> :S
<thinky2> what can i do now?
<thinky2> re install ubuntu?
<riotz> since it was just 2 days you had your system installed i guess you didnt loose much at all anyways
<nacc> thinky2: you've restored the xml files? have you tried rebooting now?
<thinky2> riotz: i already installed 2 times :S
<riotz> yeah.. youre to noob to get your system up anyways
<riotz> just friggin reinstall
<thinky2> installing apps back is tiring
<matyd> I'm running 18.04 LTS and since the upgrade from 16.04 the battery on my laptop has been discharging at a quicker rate.. what can i do to begin trouble shooting an to see if it's a program that is installed or something else that's causing the battery to die quicker?
<thinky2> nacc:  i reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<thinky2> let me try reboot
<thinky2> brb
<bunnyman13> @matyd, hmm...honestly i havn't noticed battery drain issues
<bunnyman13> um...
<bunnyman13> What kind of Laptop?
<thinky> back on graphical desktop :D
<thinky> it worked
<Wirehunter> Still, I don't think gnome-shell should crash when a file like : /usr/share/backgrounds/contest/bionic.xml has been broken.
<thinky> it is working now
<riotz> oh new fedora got just released
<thinky> thank you all Wirehunter riotz nacc ioria
<bunnyman13> @Wirehunter it shouldn't
<BionicMac> Is the linux-realtime kernel no longer available from official Ubuntu repos? all I can find is linux-lowlatency package. I've searched everywhere and readingh here has proved to be no answer:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<riotz> thinky, install new fedora so we can get rid of you
<riotz> :D
<bunnyman13> @riotz lol
<thinky> lol no i like ubuntu :p
<nacc> Wirehunter: you have to be root (by default) to edit htat file
<bunnyman13> @nacc yes
<nacc> BionicMac: i don't think it has been for some time
<BionicMac> The link I pasted above:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime refers to linux-lowlatency and linux-realtime. A search by aptcache and elsewhere proves no available linux-realtime.
<nacc> bunnyman13: Wirehunter: and root can make your system unusable in lots of ways, no protection
<BionicMac> nacc: Thanks. I will have to test the linux-lowlatency and if it doesn't perform the way I need I will build a realtime kernel.
<matyd> dell inspiron 5387 i think
<bunnyman13> @nacc you are right
<BionicMac> nacc: Where are the docs for building kernels the
<thinky> by the way how can i achieve what i am trying to do? adding more wallpapers in xml file to slide?
<nacc> now, gnome-shell probably is stupid in this case, but there's a lot of more relevant work in gnome :)
<nacc> BionicMac: presumably on the ubuntu kernel wiki
<nacc> BionicMac: although, ubuntu is not a rtos
<BionicMac> Ubuntu way" ? meaning: I should end up with a package for easy maintenance.
<thinky> i installed all ubuntu wallpaper versions since old versions but they all have different xml files. i would like them all in one
<BionicMac> ?
<bunnyman13> but I was thinking what if the desktop was waiting to access the wallpaper, maybe it's a bug where it can't continue past that line?
<riotz> wasnt that you with a notebook with like 8gb of ram and a cpu a raspi is more powerfull?
<riotz> what the heck do you want with slidable wallpapers now
<nacc> bunnyman13: somethign to look at upstream in gnome-shell, i'd say
<riotz> real man dont ever get to see their wallpaper anyways
<thinky> riotz: it is fun to see wallpapers changing periodically
<bunnyman13> lol *raises hand* lol I'm running a bunch of CentOS servers at work
<Younder> riotz, raspi comes with 1 Gb of RAM, not enouht to run Ubuntu. I wish it did
<bunnyman13> thinky...you wan't nice looking stuff get electric sheep
<riotz> Younder, i think that there is a ubuntu raspi version aswell
<riotz> afaik
<BionicMac> nacc: I ambuilding a Ubuntu Ausio WOrkstation. I started with a Lubuntu minimal core install and customizing from there one package at a time. I may very well need a realtime kernel depending on the X-runs,
<bunnyman13> @nacc I'll dive in soon check it out
<bunnyman13> maybe they didn't use a =/
<BionicMac> nacc: If I could type that would help. Audio Workstation*
<bunnyman13> "=/"
<thinky> bunnyman13: lol
<riotz> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/iot/raspberry-pi-2-3
<riotz> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<impi> hello - sorry to bug you - but I keep getting ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<nacc> BionicMac: sounds like a fun project, but not especially ontopic here
<Younder> riotz, The coolest debian version is Hypricot. It's a docker swarm setup
<nacc> impi: from mysql?
<bunnyman13> @thinky I'm serious look it up it BAD *ss
<impi> when I try to connect to my local mysql 5.7 on ubuntu 18.04
<BionicMac> nacc: np, I justneeded to inquire about the realtime kernel package. thanks.
<riotz> Younder, hmm sounds good..i'll take a look.. swarm is pretty next on my list of todos
<brainwash> matyd: a tool like powertop (cli program) could maybe help to identify the culprit
<impi> i followed this slack link, which I thought would work - but it doesn't https://stackoverflow.com/a/31751883
<impi> what am I missing?
<o0oscar> anyone ever encountered your bluetooth disappear all of the sudden
<impi> nacc: yep
<bunnyman13> @o0oscar might have to restart a service or update the drivers
<riotz> impi, oh yeah.. i remember that error aswell now
<o0oscar> what service could that be?
<bunnyman13> @impi...i know it's permissions but i would 777 everything until you find it and put it back to normal.
<riotz> try to login with password.. if not follow the guide on the mysql site to reset your root passwd
<nacc> impi: i believe root access is denied by default
<nacc> bunnyman13: no.
<impi> oh that could be it
<nacc> bunnyman13: that is terrible advice, do not ever giv eit
<bunnyman13> @nacc :D
<bunnyman13> 777
<bunnyman13> 777 the world
<riotz> impy https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/resetting-permissions.html
<nacc> bunnyman13: i'm not joking. you are in the official ubuntu support channel and gave very bad advice.
<TheSilentLink> what can I use to clean up the system so I can update to 18.04 don't have enough room
<TheSilentLink> ?
<nacc> impi: you might want to seek help in #ubuntu-server
<bunnyman13> @nacc how old are you nacc,
<SlidingHorn>  impi: do not follow the advice given by bunnyman13 - it is dangerous to over-privilege your system
<nacc> bunnyman13: not ontopic.
<Wirehunter> bunnyman13, It's animations/fractal things?
<bunnyman13> @Wirehunter pretty cool stuff idk I liked it
<nacc> TheSilentLink: it depends on what is taking up space
<yokowka> there is no sound in ubuntu 18.04.... how to fix?
<bunnyman13> @TheSilentLink install ncdu and cd / find out what's eating your space
<TheSilentLink> the root partition is full
<impi> SlidingHorn: hehe i know, i was just chuckleing at that
<nacc> TheSilentLink: that is, on its own, not enough information
<bunnyman13> @TheSilentLink yea, then you can hunt down what it is exactly, could be logs.
<TheSilentLink> bunnyman13: won't that show everything not just what is in the root partition
<bunnyman13> @TheSilentLink it will show you the directory you run the command in
<bunnyman13> so if your in /home/bunnyman/Downloads and you run ncdu it will show you what's in downloads
<bunnyman13> with the size specified and all that stuff
<bunnyman13> and keep working through the directories
<TheSilentLink> I see I have this folder called .dotnet taking up 500mb but I remember removing all of it
<Younder> bunnyman13, This link has helpe
<Younder> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/sound/sound_troubleshooting.htm
<bunnyman13> you might need to... rm -r the folder it self
<TheSilentLink> oh isn't that wine?
<TheSilentLink> I guess I will just backup my files and nuke the install
<bunnyman13> 0_0 so i bet you if you go to your home folder...you'll have wineprefix eating a lot space to
<bunnyman13> @TheSilentLink
<Younder> That link has helped me many times in the past and I have used it on this channel with success.
<bunnyman13> my Playonlinux install was eating 75 GB
<TheSilentLink> but the root and home are two different partitions
<bunnyman13> I know but something to check anyways
<bunnyman13> just as like a side check
<TheSilentLink> the upgrade only uses root so the home shouldn't affect it right?
<bunnyman13> um...not sure honestly....but maybe @Nacc or someone else can answer that
<yokowka>  there is no sound in ubuntu 18.04.... how to fix?
<SlidingHorn> !patience > yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka, please see my private message
<nacc> TheSilentLink: what's your question?
<bunnyman13> @yokowka, try to update your drivers or rewrite the 17.10 drivers
<nacc> bunnyman13: stop giving terrible advice in this channel please. "rewriting" drivers is not a support suggestion.
<Younder> root is a good thing to have if yo are a power user. If something goues wrong you need the root password to do anything anout it. so give one
<bunnyman13> @nacc what are you talking ABOUT THAT'S THE POINT OF USING LINUX
<bunnyman13> OPEN SOURCE!
<nacc> Younder: ubuntu does not recommend giving a root password
<TheSilentLink> nacc: just wondering what partition the upgrader uses. I don't have enough space and my / and home are two partitions
<Younder> bunnyman13, Don't shout
<Younder> nacc, I know
<nacc> TheSilentLink: you are upgrading?
<nacc> TheSilentLink: or reinstalling?
<TheSilentLink> upgrading
<yokowka> bunnyman13 good to see you! paste the link for update drivers tutorial.
<nacc> TheSilentLink: the upgrader does not know about partitions, it just is looking at disk space available
<bunnyman13>  "The developer community benefits from this as its members have the freedom to view and modify the source code" @nacc
<TheSilentLink> nacc: how much disk space do you need?
<nacc> bunnyman13: stop. you are trolling.
<bunnyman13> straight from ubuntu's website
<oerheks> wine issues are not ubuntu issues, bunnyman13, so join #wineq for support
<oerheks> or #winehq
<nacc> TheSilentLink: I'm not sure, tbh. do-release-upgrade I think tells you
<jane_booty_doe> What would cause `screen -r <tab>` to not autocomplete?
<TheSilentLink> I'm upgrading to kubuntu 18.04 but I believe it uses the same upgrader. I Have 2gb in the / partition and 5.2 free in the home partition and still can't perform the upgrade
<bunnyman13> @nacc so what is github?
<jane_booty_doe> Switched dedi providers and this 16.04 install doesn't do it for some reason
<bunnyman13> @yokowka what sound card do you have or at least what computer?
<nacc> bunnyman13: offtopic for this channel. please stay ontopic.
<TheSilentLink> the upgrader is only using the / partition
<nacc> TheSilentLink: I think you misunderstand sommething about how partitions are used
<TheSilentLink> It says please free disk space on /
<nacc> TheSilentLink: Ubuntu is just looking at free space in /
<nacc> TheSilentLink: or possible in /var as well
<nacc> TheSilentLink: your free space in /home doesn't help
<nicomachus> TheSilentLink: are you sure it doesn't say /boot
<TheSilentLink> nicomachus: it says /
<bunnyman13> @nacc where is the supported suggestion rules?
<nicomachus> !ot > bunnyman13
<ubottu> bunnyman13, please see my private message
<nicomachus> !coc > bunnyman13
<Wirehunter> jane_booty_doe, using bash?
<nacc> bunnyman13: i'm fairly sure you know this already, but are being intentionally troll-y. Please stop and respect the channel
<nacc> jane_booty_doe: and you have bash-completion installed?
<nacc> TheSilentLink: how much space does it say you need?
<TheSilentLink> 3gb and I have only got 2
<nicomachus> omg nacc thank you for that bash-completion package name.
<nacc> TheSilentLink: ok, free some space?
<nacc> nicomachus: :)
<bunnyman13> but it's not off topic, i need to see what's a "supported suggestion"
<TheSilentLink> I have removed everything I can lol I will just install from scratch
<nacc> nicomachus: it only helps insofar as packages provide completion files, but it is obviously needed
<nacc> TheSilentLink: as root `du -h --max-depth=1` from / ?
<Younder> The new install is nice systemd in the driver seat as it should be. Gnome at the desktop
<jane_booty_doe> nacc, that was it. never even knew that was a package! thanks
<bunnyman13> @TheSilentLink I don't see it affect, anything besides the root partition, I would do a manual upgrade because looks like upgrading from dist-upgrade isn't working right now for some reason in the US
<jane_booty_doe> had to install psmisc too. i guess this is just a super bare bones installation
<yokowka> bunnyman13  i've dell inspiron 3537
<nacc> jane_booty_doe: presumably, yeah
<Younder> For newcomers to linux: https://www.tecmint.com/systemd-replaces-init-in-linux/
<bunnyman13> @yokowka, is this your first ubuntu install on that machine?
<nacc> bunnyman13: dist-upgrade is not a recommended way to do upgrades, but that *is* the manual upgrade way
<yokowka> bunnyman13 - no, the system was update from 17.10
<Younder> Younder, In a server environment you want to only ose LTS versions. I like to REPLACE the OS every 2 years.
<nacc> Younder: ?
<Younder> ose > use
<nacc> Younder: you just said that to yourself
<bunnyman13> @TheSilentLink The apparently if that only "manual" way doesn't work you have to change your sources
<bunnyman13> If you've selected the traditional Debian path, you're going to need to change the /etc/apt/sources.list file and replace the name of your previous release with bionic
<bunnyman13> If you currently have 17.10, replace artful with bionic.
<bunnyman13> Then sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<nacc> TheSilentLink: wait
<leftyfb> bunnyman13: that is a BAD way to do things
<CoJaBo> I'm thinking "hardware defect", but has anyone ever had an issue with the Ubuntu (bionic server 64-bit) CD ejecting at the start of the install? This is a first..
<nacc> bunnyman13: there is a reason upgrades are not yet supported/enabled
<leftyfb> bunnyman13: please stop giving bad avice
<leftyfb> advice*
<Younder> Seriously error in setup accumulate. Error in updates. It just becomes a pain to keep the systems running.
<bunnyman13> @leftyfb that's what the Ubuntu website recommends in a community thread
<hggdh> then it does so wrongly.
<leftyfb> bunnyman13: that's what some person who doesn't know what they're doing recommended doing at some point in time. It is wrong.
<Flannel> bunnyman13: No it doesn't.  If nothing else, it'd never recommend using -y.
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13: The community thread should not be followed when there is estabilished official documentation
<Younder> Admittingly I am not the best sysadmin in the world, but I think I convay a common experience.
<nacc> Younder: I'm not sure who you are talking to
<nacc> Younder: but your experience is, well, just that. There are many people who upgrade just fine.
<TheSilentLink> upgrades have been enabled for kubuntu so they must work
<TheSilentLink> they aren't automatically enabled
<Younder> nacc, true. I have very custom setups. The more you add, the more trouble.
<bunnyman13> I really can't with you guys...you guys are truly pains. anyway there are thousands of other articles which suggest doing the same thing, but yes stick to your "hopes" and "voices"
<nacc> TheSilentLink: 17.10 upgrades got enabled in the last day or two
<nacc> bunnyman13: stop. you are not being helpful to anyone.
<Younder> bunnyman13, Linux is complex and confusing even to experts. What did you expect?
<nacc> Younder: right, so that's not ubuntu -- yes, if you customize (add third party repos, especially, or non-ubuntu software), i reocmmend using a provisioning tool :)
<Younder> nacc, I use salt
<nacc> Younder: yeah, so then you don't need to worry about upgrades :)
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13: this is the official, and only supported method for Upgrading Ubuntu via GUI: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
<pragmaticenigma> bunnyman13: and this is the official way of upgrading via terminal https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<nacc> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_17.10
<nacc> which is perhaps most relevant for 18.04 as serverguide has not been updated yet
<bunnyman13> @pragmaticenigma okay
<sergio__> Hola soy nuevo usuario de ubuntu MATE alguien podria asesorarme en unas consulta?
<Younder> nacc, Maintaing servers you worry pretty much all the time. But most of the time the problems sre provides or my own.
<nacc> !es | sergio__
<ubottu> sergio__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nacc> Younder: yeah
<genii> bunnyman13: dist-upgrade does not work in Ubuntu the same way as it does in Debian to move to a newer distribution. the do-release-upgrade script instead should be used, if you're doing it by cli. This will check for potential issues - like PPAs with conflicting libraries to those in the standard repositories, for instance
<CoJaBo> Trying to boot into the recovery option also ejects the CD the moment that option is selected
<yokowka> bunnyman13 help
<nacc> CoJaBo: i've personally never encountered that, no.
<nacc> CoJaBo: anything in dmesg? maybe it's getting a weird error
<nacc> CoJaBo: although you may not be able to get to a shell if it's ejected the cd
<bunnyman13> @yokowka, I'm looking...I'm not finding any drivers need to get more info
<nacc> yokowka: what's your issue, no sound?
<bunnyman13> i'm scared to suggest anything due to "bad advice" but I'm looking @yokowka
<CoJaBo> nacc: Yeh, it won't load the recovery shell either, because it ejects before getting there too
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo what happened?
<CoJaBo> In both cases, it just seems to hang; he can hit Alt+Fx, but it just shows a blinking cursor
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: CD drive has premature ejection issues.
<nacc> CoJaBo: weird
<yokowka> nacc i can't listen to music, see movies only video plays....
<nacc> CoJaBo: peculiar hardware
<CoJaBo> I'm thinking it's probably a hardware issue :/
<nacc> yokowka: is pulseaudio running (ps aux | grep pulse)
<bunnyman13> really weird....sounds like hardware issue
<nacc> CoJaBo: that was meant to be a question, sorry :)
<CoJaBo> It's one of those slim trayless drives. This is on a rackmount server
<yokowka> nacc ps aux.... wrights in terminal?
<nacc> yokowka: yes, at a shell prompt
<nacc> CoJaBo: ah
<nacc> CoJaBo: any reason you are using CD instead of, say, USB?
<CoJaBo> nacc: USB ports on the machine seem to be completely dead; he had to actually go out and buy a PS/2 keyboard to even get it to do anything
<yokowka> here it is: root      1230  0.0  0.0   4504   692 ?        Ss   21:05   0:00 /bin/sh /snap/pulseaudio/9/bin/pulseaudio
<yokowka> root      1453  0.0  0.2 388568  9100 ?        S<l  21:05   0:00 /snap/pulseaudio/9/usr/bin/pulseaudio --exit-idle-time=-1 --disallow-exit=yes --system -F /snap/pulseaudio/9/etc/pulse/default.pa -p /snap/pulseaudio/9/usr/lib/pulse-8.0/modules -n
<nacc> CoJaBo: sounds like rather buggy hardware
<leftyfb> Is pulse really installed as a snap by default in 18.04?
<nacc> leftyfb: no.
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo....this is gunna be a terrible suggestion but...install ubuntu on the disk from another computer...Wait is this on a Server?
<leftyfb> heh
<nacc> yokowka: is this an ubuntu core installation
<leftyfb> self-inflicted then
<Younder> nacc, I believe people shod learn sysctl and stop depending on service. That is the biggest issue. But service sort of works
<leftyfb> ah, even worse
<nacc> leftyfb: i've got a fresh 18.04 install in front of me
<spikebike> In 18.04 thunderbird, images show up in the index view, overlapping other messages even, anyone know what that feature is called?
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: 1U rackmount with a funky CD drive; it only fits a slim one.
<spikebike> snakes, flags, stars, etc.
<yokowka> nacc core installation? what is that?
<nacc> yokowka: you are running a snap of pulseaudio, did you install it by hand?
<bunnyman13> @CojaBo, damn...i'm sorry...
<Younder> nacc: cron sort of works.
<CoJaBo> I'm thinking best way is going to be to just pull the server and plug in a full-size drive just for the install. Cant even replace the slim, because they don't have any spares that size
<nacc> yokowka: ubuntu core (meant for IoT etc)
<CoJaBo> Stupid.
<nacc> Younder: systemctl you mean? not sure that is a big issue, but you can fight your windmills as you see fit :)
<nacc> CoJaBo: frustrating, but you might be right
<yokowka> nacc maybe
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo that's scary and unstable but if thats the only way that's what i would do.
<nacc> yokowka: what do you mean maybe? you don't know what's installed?
<Younder> nacc, Will do: Thanks cevantes
<nacc> Younder: :)
<yokowka> nacc - yes, i'm a newer in ubuntu
<bunnyman13> if not....open the server and use the SATA ports for install HD idk throwing stuff out there
<nacc> yokowka: how did you install this machine?
<ioria> Younder, cervantes
<Younder> rotfl
<yokowka> nacc i have ubuntu 17.10 then update to 18.04
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: It's a dual-Xeon CPU and mobo, not something easily just replaced rofl
<nacc> yokowka: hrm, then you wouldn't have been on a core image
<nacc> yokowka: not sure ubuntu core 18 is out yet anyways
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo damn...yea that's rough
<nacc> yokowka: ok, so let's just do the easy thing ... are you running the stock ubuntu desktop?
<yokowka> stock? i work with desktop of highely named ubuntu version
<nacc> yokowka: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop -s` what does it say it will do?
<nacc> yokowka: 'highly named'? what do you mean
<yokowka> nacc nevermind
<ioria> i think 'popular'
<TheSilentLink> When installing kubuntu along side windows do I have to mount the efi partition?
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo it might be the USB could be locked
<yokowka> nacc Inst ubuntu-desktop [1.417] (1.417 Ubuntu:18.04/bionic [amd64])
<yokowka> Conf ubuntu-desktop (1.417 Ubuntu:18.04/bionic [amd64])
<bunnyman13> in the UEFI or BIOS settings
<bunnyman13> I've seen it like once
<bunnyman13> *USB's
<TheSilentLink> Here is my current screen  https://i.imgur.com/jx2jbKr.jpg
<BFGDivsion> Can someone help me with this?
<BFGDivsion> My internet speed is awfully slow under Ubuntu
<BFGDivsion> I'm under a wireless connection, with a Qualcomm Atheros Wifi adapter
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: Not sure if we checked that; he pulled the server to do the install, so probably won't be back til thats done
<nacc> yokowka: can you pastebin the whole output?
<iopq> how do I install proprietary AMD gpu drivers without messing everything up?
<nacc> TheSilentLink: no, you never need to mount the efi partitionmanually
<iopq> I'm 16.04
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo what i would do, is this for a client?
<TheSilentLink> nacc: do I select the efi partition to install the boot loader on?
<nacc> TheSilentLink: i've never had to do that myself
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: I'm not sure whose server it is; could be ours, could be client's
<nacc> TheSilentLink: as in, ubuntu does the right thing, in my experience
<banyantree> Hi guys - i need your help. My i3 config is not working after upgrading to 18.04 =( no keybindings are working anymore
<CoJaBo> nacc: bunnyman13: ..ha, so he pulled it to plug in a fullsize drive on the bench.. the front USB wasn't even plugged in.
<TheSilentLink> nacc: right so I create my / home and swap partition and set the boot loader location to the name of the drive not any partition right?
<banyantree> can i do something like dpkg-reconfigure i3?
<brainwash> iopq: the not supported fglrx? for that you have to use ubuntu 14.04.1
<CoJaBo> If the rears are dead, the front is probably also dead nevertheless.. but wow.
<banyantree> on upgrade i had chosen use my own configuration
<yokowka> nacc reading sourcelist make  the tree of configuration reading system information.... ready  new 0 sources, onstalled 0, reinstalled 1, to delite 0, and 0 was updated. it's all on russian sorry for wrong translation.
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo....with the condition it's in...I wouldn't do anything production on that
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: It was running flawlessly until someone botched an OS upgrade
<Jatto> Hello! I've just downloaded and installed Ubuntu 18.04 live server. But why is it called "live" ?  Are there any other versions for server?
<CoJaBo> And it's not like this ones in any worse condition than half the rest.. I walked into the other site one day last year, there was literally a rack wired to net with nothing but daisy-chained 4-port soho switches.
<Younder> Jatto, You could always turn you srver off. In which cas it woulde se 'dead'.. so no
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo you need to get outta there quick lol
<CoJaBo> Install apparently started fine with the full-size drive so yeh, it was a hardware issue.
<bunnyman13> @CoJaBo, I'm glad...hope you have a kick ass day
<ioria> Jatto, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028580/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntu-18-04-server-and-ubuntu-18-04-live-server
<Jatto> no seriously, what does the live stand for? The installation process was so unfamiliar compared to 16.04 LTS
<nacc> yokowka: you can pastebin it and i can translate it
<nacc> Jatto: live is the new installer (work in progress) -- #ubuntu-server
<nacc> Jatto: it's a misnomer that it's called live, afaict, although you ca do the 'try ubuntu' thing on server with it
<nacc> yokowka: apt-cache policy pulseaudio?
<yokowka> nacc https://imgur.com/a/1SX68pV
<Jatto> nacc: ok thanks ;)
<yokowka> nacc apt-ca... wrights in terminal?
<nacc> yokowka: yeah
<nacc> yokowka: thanks for the screencapture
<nacc> yokowka: yeah so i'd like to see the policy output
<yokowka> nacc pulseaudio:
<yokowka>   Установлен: (отсутствует) that is mean is missed
<nacc> yokowka: my thinking is *something* i don't know what, installed pulseaudio as a snap. Possibly you did this in 17.10 (snaps are outside the distribution and the upgrades).
<nacc> yokowka: what about `apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop`
<CoJaBo> bunnyman13: He's gonna pull the internal drive and mount the server back with a SATA cable hanging out the front. Yeahthat'llfixit.gif
<nacc> yokowka: ubuntu-desktop depends (hard requires) pulseaudio. So if it's not installed, then you probably don't have the metapackage installed
<nacc> yokowka: i wonder if simulated runs don't go through dependencies, but they should
<yokowka> nacc how to make right?
<yokowka> ubuntu-desktop:  Установлен: 1.417  Кандидат:   1.417  Таблица версий: *** 1.417 500 500 http://ubuntu.mirror.vu.lt/ubuntu bionic/main amd64 Packages 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Orange_> Hi all, does anybody know of a PPA containing Python 3.6 for Ubuntu Precise?
<nacc> Orange_: precise is eol
<Orange_> @nacc Yeah, I know, but it's on a development board and updating cold be more hastle than it's worth
<Orange_> *could
<nacc> Orange_: meaning it's unsupported here
<nacc> Orange_: and ppas are also unsupported
<Orange_> Is there an unofficial channel where I can ask?
<leftyfb> Orange_: https://www.ubuntu.com/support/plans-and-pricing
<leftyfb> Orange_: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/03/14/introducing-ubuntu-12-04-esm-extended-security-maintenance
<nacc> yokowka: ok, very strange. Can you do `sudo snap remove pulseaudio; sudo apt-get install pulseaudio` and then reboot
<yokowka> nacc yes
<nacc> yokowka: i'm not sure how your system is in the state it is in, tbh. i wonder if it's possible for snaps to provide metasymbols to apt, but i'm not sure if that's true outside of the seeds
<nacc> yokowka: if what i suggested works, you should see /usr/bin/pulseaudio instead of the snap path
<nacc> yokowka: when you run `ps aux | grep pulse` after reboot
<yokowka> nacc bless you angels
<ioria> nacc, he got a snap pulseaudio installed ?
<rdias002> i'm facing this very irritating issue: while typing, my palm touches the touchpad and mouse clicks somewhere. how do i resolve this? i have enabled disable while typing in tweaks but doesn't seem to work.
<guardian> hello, how can I always enable numlock?
<phoenix_firebrd> where can I get help for flatpak related issues?
<SlidingHorn> guardian: which version & flavor of ubuntu?
<guardian> 18.04
<guardian> sorry
<guardian> desktop
<guardian> gnome
<Wirehunter> phoenix_firebrd, there is a #flatpak channel
<yokowka> nacc i'm your owner!!!! now it's all works!!!!
<SlidingHorn> guardian: I believe you can accomplish this using gnome-tweaks   (sudo apt install gnome-tweaks) under the layout tab
<yokowka> nacc in source lists double lines etc/.... in number 53 and 54 how to delete them?
<Peyam> hi I got following wireless module : iwlwifi what is the proper conky command?
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: you might have better luck asking in #conky (not saying someone here won't know the answer, but it's not *technically* on topic)
<nicomachus> Peyam: what?
<SlidingHorn> (assuming you're trying to have conky display your network activity or something like that)
<guardian> thanks
<nacc> ioria: yeah and i'm not sure how yet
<nacc> yokowka: nice, glad it worked :)
<analogical> what is the name of the root folder in Ubuntu the equivalent of the Windows c:\ folder ??
<ioria> nacc, yep, i was asking you if you know some about pre-installed snaps on bionic ...
<nacc> ioria: checking on it now
<Peyam> nicomachus, as SlidingHorn
<Peyam> sad
<Peyam> id
<yokowka> nacc skype when i'm log in - disapeared :(((
<nacc> yokowka: dunno what you mean
<nacc> yokowka: oh i wonder if the skype snap depends on the pulseaudio snap now
<SlidingHorn> analogical: /
<thinky> bye
<nacc> yokowka: as to your earlier question, open the file in an editor and delete the duplicates?
<leftyfb> nacc: i'm pretty sure skype has that annoying "feature" that when it opens it immediately closes to the taskbar/notification area
<nacc> analogical: ... in most installs it's /, but it depends, tbh
<yokowka> nacc yes delite duplicates in source list line 53  54
<eaglgenes101> I have a suspicion that the acceleration curve of the touchpad is causing jumpiness
<nacc> analogical: it's better to just learn how Linux is laid out then to find analogues
<eaglgenes101> How do I control the acceleration profile of my touchpad
<nacc> !fhs > analogical
<ubottu> analogical, please see my private message
<nacc> yokowka: is it what leftyfb said re: skype?
<Draconiator> Oh hey Analog, I did that too at first.
<leftyfb> nacc: yokowka: I'm not sure what that looks like with 18.04. I haven't had the time to go through it yet
<eaglgenes101> um
<nacc> leftyfb: me neither :/
<Draconiator> I'm installing Xubeaver on my netbook now.  was waiting for something that doesn't mess up the graphics like 17.10 did
<yokowka> nacc i dont see what you mean. i've installed program in terminal and in botom of iterminal troubles with duplicates.
<nacc> yokowka: i don't understand what you are saying, sorry
<yokowka> nacc skype not log in when i'm pass it. it is off then
<nacc> yokowka: if you can use a pastebin, please do, to show exactly what you mean
<phoenix_firebrd> Wirehunter: thanks
<nacc> ioria: only 4 snaps are instaleld by default on ubuntu desktop: gnome-calculator, -characters, -logs, and -system-monitor
<nacc> ioria: just an fyi
<ioria> nacc, yeah, thanx
<eaglgenes101> My current suspicion is that moving the pointer at a slow-moderate speed crosses the threshold between the constant-speed range and the acceleration range
<eaglgenes101> *straddles the threshold
<yokowka> so later. not today. one more time - be blessed by the angels and heaves. how we saying in TePAhowkA - everybody human - not. That mean you have soul!
<yokowka> *heavens
<guardian> I did a minimal installation of 18.04 and there's no python pre installed. What's the default python in a full install? python2 or python3?
<eaglgenes101> python3
<eaglgenes101> python2 can also be installed, but it's nearing end of life and the python folks strongly recommend moving everything to python 3
<guardian> I installed etckeeper which brought python2
<guardian> I also have python3
<guardian> should I make "python" launch python3? is it via update-alternatives?
<Younder> guardian, never make python python3. I did that one and half of ubuntu stopped working
<Younder> once
<guardian> ok so to the question "What's the default python in a full install?" the answer should have been python3?
<Younder> It seems the interface uses PATH to find python.
<bluj> 16.04.4 LTS- how can i change the kernel that grub boots? all 3 kernels are installed via normal package management. if i look at the grub list, the kernel i want to boot is within "Advanced boot options" sub menu. so i tried setting "GRUB_DEFAULT=1>2" as the sub menu is second in the main list, and the kernel i want is 3rd within the sub menu. then i "update-grub"... and reboot and it doesn't
<bluj> work.
<eaglgenes101> How do I find the DPI of an input device?
<Younder> eaglgenes101, lsusb
<EriC^> bluj: try using the actual names instead
<EriC^> bluj: pastebin "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<bluj> EriC^: they're really long with spaces and mixed characters. it seems less specific to try and use that
<EriC^> bluj: it's better
<Bashing-om> guardian: In order to use some old scripts, I had to install ' python ' ( awaiting the author to update the scripts ) .
<eaglgenes101> Okay, now it lists a bunch of devices, none of which is the touchpad in question
<EriC^> and it's more specific too, numbers change, the naming wont
<EriC^> plus easier than counting :)
<matyd> I am running ubuntu 18.04 LTS, switched from 16.04LTS last week or so. Laptop is inspiron 15-3567, after the upgrade my battery discharges much quicker than before.. what can I begin to look into to see if there are programs causing this etc?
<iopq> What's the best way to install AMD proprietary drivers without messing everything up on 16.04?
<matyd> Example, I just unplugged at 100% and am already down to 96% within 5 minutes or so
<bluj> EriC^: just copy/paste exactly what is required in the 'menuetry' string from grub.cfg, and stick that in quotes in GRUB_DEFAULT ?
<EriC^> not all of the line
<brainwash> matyd: did you check with powertop?
<eaglgenes101> Younder, touchpad device isn't listed in lsusb
<EriC^> just 'Advanced menu.. > Ubuntu with kernel blabla'
<matyd> no i didn't is that a program?
<brainwash> matyd: yes, it's a cli program
<Younder> eaglgenes101, lshw?
<bluj> EriC^: well there is for e.g.: "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-1035-aws" and "Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-1035-aws (recovery mode)" how does it match? is it exactly? if not, it could choose either kernel
<Bashing-om> iopq: The only AMD propietary is a overlay for AMD-pro driver .. and only IF your card supports that driver . AMD drivers are now open source and included in the kernel .
<brainwash> matyd: install it, and then run it as root
<matyd> installing now
<matyd> ok
<Peyam> I got 8 cores. 4 virtual and 4 physical. how do I see each cores load including the virtual ones in conky?
<EriC^> bluj: dont put the (recovery mode) in grub, it's quite literal in what you give it
<iopq> Bashing-om so it probably won't solve any issues?
<Younder> Peyam, htop
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: Seeing as your questions are about some of the basics of Conky, I really suggest asking in #conky instead for more focused support
<bluj> EriC^: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qSQbB8CZmV/
<Younder> Peyam, sudo apt installl htop
<bluj> the recovery mode string is just what the regular package management decided to name that grub boot option
<SlidingHorn> Younder: htop has nothing to do with conky
<Younder> with one less l
<Bashing-om> iopq: Solves so many many mnay issues - for new generation cards . Not much help for older cards .. then the only driver is the much improved open source radeon driver .
<Younder> No It has to do with the perfromance of each core. also the logical cores 'hyperthreaded' which i thought you ment
<matyd> brainwash: is there anyway I can pastebin that image and have others look at it? i would be lying if i said i knew exactly what was going on in there
<EriC^> bluj: ok, so you want GRUB_DEFAULT='Advanced options for Ubuntu>Ubuntu, with Linux 4.4.0-1035-aws'
<nusse> i'm having trouble recovering an ecryptfs homedir after changig the users password with passwd. neither old nor new password seem to work with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<EriC^> nusse: the older one should
<iopq> Bashing-om so I have a 5850 and my issue is with using igpu at the same time as the AMD card on a different monitor
<SlidingHorn> Younder: (wasn't trying to sound rude...I just realized my response was a bit rash)
<EriC^> nusse: try to use passwd to change your password back
<EriC^> and see if it decrypts fine
<iopq> Bashing-om, could installing the proprietary driver help with that issue?
<bluj> EriC^: turns out the submenu designation needs to be quoted? it ships with GRUB_DEFAULT=0, i tried GRUB_DEFAULT=1>2 but it wants "1>2"
<nusse> EriC^: did that already
<bluj> works.
<EriC^> bluj: great
<EriC^> *slowclap*
<Bashing-om> iopq: pastebin: lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' to get the ID that I can cross to what the driver should be .
<Younder> SlidingHorn, rash is fine, I was off target
<nusse> does the timestamp of wrapped-passphrase indicate the time the passphrase was changed the last time?
<EriC^> nusse: do you have the passphrase? the long one
<rdias002> i'm facing this very irritating issue: while typing, my palm touches the touchpad and mouse clicks somewhere. how do i resolve this? i have enabled disable while typing in tweaks but doesn't seem to work.
<bunnyman13> back from lunch
<brainwash> matyd: maybe "sudo powertop --dump" will create an output that is pastebin-able. other than that, create a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com
<iopq> whoops, I misremembered, it says VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Juniper PRO [Radeon HD 5750]
<iopq> how can I check which version of the driver I'm using now
<nusse> EriC^: no, i only have the loginpassword
<EriC^> iopq: sudo lshw -c video
<eaglgenes101> You know what, is it possible to determine which acceleration profile is being used by an input device in libinput?
<nusse> i'm getting two errors: incorrect wrapping key for file [/home/user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase] and error attempting to unwrap passphrase from file
<iopq> configuration: driver=radeon
<iopq> does that mean open source version?
<EriC^> yes
<EriC^> nusse: try sudo ecryptfs-recover-private
<SlidingHorn> dumb question: is it a bug that  sudo apt install steam  recommends packages that are not available in the repos?
<nacc> SlidingHorn: is the steam you want from the ubuntu repos?
<SlidingHorn> nacc:
<SlidingHorn> yes*
<nacc> SlidingHorn: what version of ubuntu?
<iopq> OK, so what's the recommended way to install the proprietary driver to test?
<EriC^> iopq: sudo ubuntu-drivers device should list your options
<matyd> brainwash, thank you.. crap have to run and get the kids. thanks again
<SlidingHorn> 18.04 (Studio)
<brainwash> eaglgenes101: try with "xinput --list-props <device id>". you can get the id from "xinput list".
<EriC^> "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" iopq
<iopq> it outputs nothing
<nacc> SlidingHorn: which is not present?
<brainwash> iopq: because there are no other drivers for that gpu
<SlidingHorn> nacc: steam-devices:i386 and nvidia-driver-libs-i386:i386
<nusse> EriC^: unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5]
<nacc> SlidingHorn: steam-devices is a suggests
<nacc> SlidingHorn: which isn't necessary
<nacc> SlidingHorn: and yeah, i'm not sure on the recommends of the nvidia -- as obviously you don't need that if you don't have nvidia. It probably comes from a ppa
<EriC^> iopq: which ubuntu version is it?
<iopq> EriC^, 16.04
<SlidingHorn> nacc: I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers for my 1060...hate adding ppas, but if it looks like I'll need to, then I will
<EriC^> iopq: what does 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu' give for installed?
<iopq> Installed: 1.1.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<EriC^> nusse: try to remember your login pass that you had
<EriC^> that's your best shot
<nusse> the timestamp of wrapped-passphrase file is 2015, does it mean it is wrapped with a password set at that time?
<EriC^> nusse: you could attempt to bruteforce it if it wasn't that long
<EriC^> nusse: is that the modify time in "stat .../wrapped-passphrase" ?
<nusse> EriC^: yes
<iopq> how about we try to approach the problem from the other end... how do I update my intel onboard graphic drivers
<EriC^> nusse: i guess so yeah
<nusse> is it possible that some keyring-thing is interfering?
<nusse> i get an error after login from tty
<EriC^> nusse: try ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ...../wrapped-passphrase
<nusse> reports an error
<EriC^> what error
<EriC^> do you get to type the login pass?
<nusse> yes
<nusse> incorrect wrapping key for file
<EriC^> nusse: i think that means the login is wrong
<EriC^> are you absolutely sure it's the password you were using to login before running passwd?
<nusse> EriC^: it's not my laptop, so no
<EriC^> contact the person then
<EriC^> odds are the password he gave you is wrong
<nusse> we tried to change the password by gui, but the gui complained about the new password being to weak. so we tried something like Password1! before using passwd.
<EriC^> as root?
<nusse> this is why i'm asking if the timestamp of the wrapped-passphrase-file indicates the last time it was changed...
<nusse> yes, as root, passwd user
<EriC^> the password you used to login at first should be it
<EriC^> to get to the gui
<nusse> wrapped-passphrase timestamp is 2015. installation was 2011
<nusse> password-change in 2015 is likely
<TheSov> How do you add a dependancy to LIO?
<EriC^> nusse: did you login to the user's de today?
<EriC^> before passwd
<iopq> Jeez, I've found threads from 2013 with a similar issue https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2154501
<TheSov> I have an issue with ceph rbd's loading after LIO initializes, since the rbd's are the actual disks LIO needs to use, it erases them, is there any way to change the LIO startup to be after RBD's or add ceph rbd's are a requirement for startup?
<gadget593> Anyone else unable to connect to mirror.lstn.net on update?
<nusse> EriC^: sorry?
<netochka> hey guys. i've upgraded to ubuntu 18.04 . i want to change a shortcut on keyboard but i can't. unlike previous version it doesn't let me change the whole combination of the shortcut
<SlidingHorn> netochka: can you provide more detail?  What is the shortcut, what do you want it to do, how are you trying to assign it, and what happens when you try?
<oerheks> gadget593, seems like more a question for their helpdesk?
<netochka> SlidingHorn, yep. I want to change the shortcut to either "switch to next input source" or "switch to previous input source", in order to switch between 2 languages on my ubuntu. now when i click on the shortcut in the settings, it is set on super+space and shift+super+space by default. when i click on them to change them, ubuntu gives me super + .... option. meaning that i can't set a shortcut that doesnt include super key
<EriC^> nusse: were you able to login to the gui today? it's not rocket science, if the gui was working fine then the login pass was able to unwrap the passphrase
<Peyam> Younder, np. #conky i dead
<netochka> i've been used to alt+ left shift  shortcut for so many years, this is getting on my nerve
<Peyam> I solved it anyway. thanks
<netochka> hi EriC^   ^^
<nusse> EriC^: gui does not work because it is not able to unwrap
<nusse> EriC^: brings me back to login screen after some seconds
<EriC^> hello netochka :D
<EriC^> nusse: when was the last time it did work?
<nusse> EriC^: before changing the password with passwd
<EriC^> nusse: ok, there should be a backup shadow file maybe
<EriC^> nusse: hash your password and see if they match
<nusse> checked that already. there is no backup because we changed it back
<EriC^> nusse: /etc/shadow- ?
<nusse> this contains the 'new' password i guess
<EriC^> check it
<mdlpe> hi, what's the best way to make dual boot win10/ubuntu with one system by hdd. efi or legacy for Ubuntu ?
<EriC^> mdlpe: efi is newer
<EriC^> and better, and slightly more annoying depending on the manufacturer
<netochka> I want to change the shortcut to either "switch to next input source" or "switch to previous input source", in order to switch between 2 languages on my ubuntu. now when i click on the shortcut in the settings, it is set on super+space and shift+super+space by default. when i click on them to change them, ubuntu gives me super + space option and no matter what i press on the keyboard, it doesn change
<netochka> on Ubuntu 18.04 *
<Peyam> is there any html editor with designer for linux?
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: what do you mean by designer?  A WYSIWYG editor?
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, more like Dreamwever where you could make a website without looking at the code
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: (that's what WYSIWYG is - what you see is what you get) which flavor and version of ubuntu are you using?
<Peyam> 16.04
<bencc> how can I remove preinstalled vbox guest additions from 18.04?
<EriC^> bencc: on your current install or you mean like a custom iso?
<bencc> EriC^: ubuntu 18.04 guest I just installed
<bencc> EriC^: from the official iso
<bencc> it comes with vbox guest additions preinstalled and I want to remove it
<EriC^> bencc: type 'dpkg -l | grep vbox | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^> paste what it gives you here
<bencc> what nc termbin?
<bencc> 'dpkg -l | grep vbox' gives me nothing
<bencc> 'lsmod | grep vboxguest' gives me:
<bencc> vboxguest 303104 0
<EriC^> !find vboxguest
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 395 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vboxguest&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<EriC^> bencc: type 'locate vboxguest.ko'
<bencc> I can't find anything with virtualbox or vboxguest in dpkg -l
<bencc> /lib/modules/4.15.0-20-generic/kernel/ubuntu/vbox/vboxguest/vboxguest.ko
<EriC^> bencc: seems it's part of the kernel package
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, I found BlueGriffen
<bencc> EriC^: no way to replace it with vbox guest additions from oracle cd?
<EriC^> bencc: maybe if you install the stuff it'll use those instead?
<EriC^> no idea
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: I think LibreOffice has one (just open a new HTML file) - other than that, I don't know of any that are in the repos.  There a couple of other options out there, but aren't officially supported: SeaMonkey has one, and Amaya are a couple that I believe have WYSIWYG editors
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, Googgle webdesigner seems promissing
<linux_noobian> what's the best amd drivers for gaming right now? The open source defaults were fine but a bit slow in HL2
<mdlpe> EriC^: whit efi where the grub is installed by default ?
<iopq> linux_noobian, you can always try vulkan and see if it runs faster
<Skaface82> Peyam: http://kompozer.net/
<iopq> although for HL2 won't help lol
<kus_ubuntui686> I think you will find this amusing https://i.imgur.com/CbzLhFQ.png
<linux_noobian> Had such good luck so far with the default drivers and rather not have binary blobs but need more performance. recommendations? been a few years since i used linux
<oerheks> kus_ubuntui686, is there any support issue in that?
<konrados> Hello! I wanted to upgrade my chrome installation, and this is #1 result in google: http://www.techoism.com/installupgrade-google-chrome-56-ubuntu/ - but isn't this weird? I'm used to `add-apt-repository` to add a repo, but they tell me to `sh -c 'echo "deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list'`, also they want to me to `get -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub |
<konrados> sudo apt-key add -`
<konrados> I wanted to ask if this is OK before running these commands :)
<linux_noobian> konrados: that doesn't look too legit. use official sources
<ash_work> I used to be able to hit right-alt (altgr) as the compose key but now it opens the dash... was there a config I was supposed to set?
<SlidingHorn> konrados: FYI installing applications outside of the repositories means they won't be supported in here.
<ash_work> (or had set in the past?)
<oerheks> konrados, no, just install the deb from the google site, it installed the key and repo, and you would get version 66
<konrados> linux_noobian: SlidingHorn oerheks - ok, thank you!
<brainwash> linux_noobian: is that an ancient graphics card?
<tomreyn> konrados: are you aware of chromium-broowser?
<BlueGriffin> Hi. just listening
<konrados> tomreyn: all I know such an animal exists, why?
<tomreyn> konrados: well it's in ubuntu and thus gets good support and doesn't come with some of the proprietary elements which come with chrome (and which some people might say work against your interests).
<tomreyn> konrados: so i'm just pointing out it exists and is very similar to chrome
<linux_noobian> brainwash: amd 290. should run hl2 fine
<konrados> tomreyn: ok, let my try it! Thanks. AFAIK they both use same flesh? I mean, the js / html engine?
<brainwash> linux_noobian: indeed
<tomreyn> konrados: there's pepperflash for it, i think its a separate download
<tomreyn> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in artful
<linux_noobian> brainwash: i'm just a bit lost on what drivers to use atm. was just now searching and this post sums up my rant fine: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/7s8ea1/whats_the_deal_with_amds_new_linux_vulkan_driver/dt31fkt
<tomreyn> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree xenial
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.2ubuntu1.1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<oerheks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<oerheks> open radeon, or amdgpu
<konrados> tomreyn: I mean "flesh", not flash :) I don't use flash at all :) I thought, "flesh" in English means "something inside",here I meant the "webkit" or whatever  chrome uses "inside":)
<konrados> as an engine
<auronandace> konrados: rendering engine is blink
<brainwash> linux_noobian: is that with ubuntu 18.04?
<konrados> yes, yes that ^ auronandace - I have a feeling they change the name all the time o.O :)
<konrados> tomreyn: found it! I think "guts" is what I wanted to say :)
<konrados> not... "flesh"
<brainwash> linux_noobian: also, how do you measure performance?
<tomreyn> konrados: oh :) i think it's the same rendering engine, yes. chrome comes with stronger integration of google services (but chromium has this, too), and chrome comes with several proprietary (closed source, binary blob) additions which add support for drm, voice control etc.
<konrados> tomreyn: ok, gotcha, thanks again! Will try it!
<linux_noobian> brainwash: yes. so it seems i'm using the correct/best one, i think (open radeon). Performance? haven't tried much yet but a few older games which worked fine. hl2 just seemed to skip frames. have to test more. i also need amd settings so i can change refresh rate (catalyst control manager) or something
<tomreyn> konrados: welcome
<brainwash> linux_noobian: ccc is no more
<linux_noobian> brainwash: that sucks. any equivalent now?
<brainwash> linux_noobian: I think there isn't anything to replace it
<tomreyn> brainwash: there are kernel module options, modinfo radeon | grep ^parm, and there are some environment variables you can set, such as vblank_mode=0|1 for vsync
<oerheks> settings > devices > displays
<brainwash> tomreyn: well yeah. obviously some things can be tweaked.
<brainwash> tomreyn: there is "driconf" also
<linux_noobian> oerheks: that doesn't give me the needed refresh option. my monitor can overclock, ubuntu just doesn't know it
<tomreyn> brainwash: oh right
<PhazonicRidley> hi, does ubuntu have support for raspberry pi 3B+?
<slavic> Hi. Could anyone take a look at this bug and confirm/infirm if they're having the same issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1767542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767542 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Turning off WiFi enables Airplane mode" [Low,Triaged]
<TheSov> does anyone why when i install targetcli, target.service is trying to load vis LSB?
<TheSov> May  2 16:05:56 iscsi1 target[1103]:  * Failed to load /etc/target/scsi_target.lio
<tomreyn> linux_noobian: R9 290 should actually work with amdgpu
<tomreyn> that's a newer driver than the radeon ones
<iopq> when I switched to onboard video (I set it as the default) the system went into low graphics mode
<iopq> how do I fix my intel onboard
<coolchris> xbill is a good game lol
<linux_noobian> tomreyn: thanks. i'm figuring this stuff out little by little
<YADW1> Hello fellow earthlings. I've got something quite weird going on with my lockscreen on my laptop with Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<server_> hola
<server_> q onda esto
<YADW1> Basically, while in the Unity environment, I can't lock the screen in any way, not by key combo (super+L, ctrl+alt+L) and even from the shutdown menu
<tomreyn> linux_noobian: actually now that i read up more on this i'm no longer certain that yours works with amdgpu. it's a "Sea Islands" generation card. read up on https://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/ (and again, and again, it's not easy to understand this stuff for me at least)
<YADW1> All that happens is the screen just goes dark for a second, then it turns on as if nothing has changed
<coolchris> hello on 18.04 i have xrdp installed i installed xfce4 and put startxfce4 in the .xsession what do i put in .xsession for the default interface
<YADW1> I've got lubuntu-desktop installed, and oddly enough if I try to lock the screen from there, I end up on the old GDM lockscreen. <--- This. Is. Madness.
<linux_noobian> tomreyn: i know, don't worry i'll figure it out. i'm not sure i need to change anything but i like to try to understand this stuff
<YADW1> Just what must I do to make it work properly?
<tomreyn> YADW1: there are lightlocker and xscreensaver as the most common screensvers, i think. and i think you'd need to have (exactly) one of them running for this to ork properly. i'm not sure about what lubuntu uses by default.
<Bashing-om> linkmark: AMD Radeon™ R9 290X Graphics; if ya really want to push, that card also supports the proprietary overlay : https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx .
<linux_noobian> rebooting. thanks for the help guys
<blackbird1> Hi, I have an issue with droidCam. I get the video stream but the microphone is not detected.
<PhazonicRidley> hi, does ubuntu have support for raspberry pi 3B+?
<Bashing-om> linux_noobian: ^^ sorry linkmark :(
<YADW1> tomreyn thank you, I'm pretty sure there is lightlocker installed. Now I have to check if xscreensaver is installed too
<tomreyn> YADW1: 'installed' is okay. 'running' can be an issue.
<YADW1> Uhm, yup, it's installed. How can I see if they are both running, and in case, how can I stop one of the two?
<SlidingHorn> blackbird1: You may have to find their official support - droidcam isn't a supported package in Ubuntu
<blackbird1> SlidingHorn: I'm looking for an irc channel :)
<YADW1> Nvm, by systemctl status xscreensaver appears to be dead
<SlidingHorn> blackbird1: try /msg alis list droidcam
<srgjames> I have a Webserver being hosted with Google Compute. I'm wanting to back it up to my External Harddrive is there any way I can complete this ? Perfer to get a Full disk and then once in a while partials
<YADW1> tomreyn any suggestion?
<tomreyn> YADW1: echo '[light-locker]'; pgrep light-locker; echo '[xscreensaver]'; pgrep xscreensaver
<tomreyn> YADW1: this returns the process id's for the type of screensaver listed above. no process ids = not running.
<YADW1> tomreyn Only the echo strings were returned, pgrep didn't find any of the two
<YADW1> So apparently none is running
<tomreyn> YADW1: so i guess you have neither loaded, which matches the result you reported.
<tomreyn> YADW1: see the configuration of your preferred screen locker in your desktop enviroments preferences (if any), and make sure it is loaded in the "sessions and startup" preferences
<YADW1> I'll check that in no time :D
<saexfer> srgjames: maybe with rsync
<louie__> hi
<SlidingHorn> Just repeating as it's been a while & the -steam channel is silent:  sudo apt install steam  recommends nvidia-driver-libs-i386:i386 which is not in the repos.  I have a GTX 1060 running on the proprietary (390) driver.  Is this package something I'm going to need?  If so, where do I get it?  (this steam install is from the multiverse repos)
<shanemikel_> I’m having some serious issues with the bionic live disks
<Sven_vB> what's an efficient way to prove that a USB device that claims to be a mass storage device of capacity 128 GB, can actually store that much data? I'd like to invest at most 2 GB storage on the test computer.
<Sven_vB> would be nice if the test procedure can be suspended and resumed
<shanemikel_> I’ve tried a number of the different spins and getting “io error” and crashes for the install.. trying to run firefox or fdisk gives “io error”
<hanwang> test
<nacc> SlidingHorn: you don't need it, most likely
<nacc> SlidingHorn: i'd file a bug against the steam package in Launchpad maybe
<shanemikel_> Searched “io error” in the bug tracker but nothing comes up
<srgjames> saexfer that might work Ty
<nacc> shanemikel_: sounds like your hardware is failing
<shanemikel_> No issue running 17.10
<iopq> any idea how to make intel onboard graphics driver work again?
<shanemikel_> AFAICT
<nacc> shanemikel_: would need more examples. Can you pastebin the output from fdisk and how you're invoking it, e.g.
<shanemikel_> Yeah I’m gonna stop at a cafe and I’ll pastebin dmesg and the rest
<Sven_vB> nevermind, it just came to my mind that huge file downloads + checksum should work if the huge files I download are highly compressed (and still huge).
<isene> EriC^: I read somewhere that the bug we talked about earlier is related to secure-boot. And so I went ahead and enabled secureboot, and then the packages (both) installed just fine.
<Sven_vB> if the device manages to cheat by compressing them even further, there's no longer a useful distinction between "cheat" and "storage technology" :))
<mukeil> a
<mukeil> halo
<Term1nal> So, uh... is there a way to NOT switch to gdm by default in the 18.04 upgrade?
<Term1nal> my system really hates gdm and refuses to launch it
<Term1nal> but it's perfectly fine with lightdm
<Term1nal> I tried 18.04 upgrade and it just gets stuck in an infinite loop trying to start gdm, crashing, and trying to launch it again. I can't even ctrl+alt+f<x> to a tty to try and fix it, because then it starts trying to launch gdm in that new tty somehow.
<Term1nal> good thing I cloned my system drive before running the upgrade, I was able to revert
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: In the future, you can select recovery mode from the "Advanced options for Ubuntu" entry in the grub menu. (spam escape during boot to get the grub menu, or hold shift during boot if booting via BIOS).
<Term1nal> Jordan_U: that didn't work either. Something about the new kernel and my graphics chip I think.
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: What happened when you tried to boot via recovery mode?
<Term1nal> When I get to the recovery ncurses menu, it just didn't respond to any input, I tried recovery mode with an older kernel, which worked, but trying to enable networking so I could install lightdm it just hung indefinitely, pressing ctrl+c rebooted it
<Term1nal> tried booting normally with the older kernel, same gdm crashing but faster.
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, you could chroot into your installed Ubuntu from inside a live session
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: Does alt+sysrq+r print a message to the screen?
<Term1nal> I didn't try that/know to try that. Jordan_U
<Term1nal> Sven_vB: I'm none to experience with chrooting.
<Term1nal> experienced*
<ash_work> I used to be able to hit right-alt (altgr) as the compose key but now it opens the dash... was there a config I was supposed to set?
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, me neither, but sometimes we have people here who are willing to help you, sometimes even guide you step by step. :)
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | Term1nal
<ubottu> Term1nal: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, btw if it's just about deactivating the infinite loop, you probably don't even need a chroot, a normal mount will do
<Jordan_U> Term1nal: Note that most sysrq functions are actually disabled by default for local security. Enabling them is the first thing I do with any install.
<Term1nal> I may just hold off and wait until I get up the gumption to fresh install and reconfigure everything on a clean setup.
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, you'd probably just have to block a systemd service, which IIRC can be done by creating a symlink in the right place. I just don't remember where.
<Term1nal> Jordan_U: I was able to reboot by hitting ctrl+alt+delete when it flashed back briefly to the text console with all of the boot up [OK] messages.
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, once the loop is broken, you should be able to use a text tty to install lightdm
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, would be a good opportunity to install an SSH server as well. ;)
<Term1nal> not sure why I'd really need to install an SSH server to a desktop workstation other than this specific situation :P
<Term1nal> though how are you suggesting I stop the infinite gdm launch/crash/launch loop when booting normally?
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, there's a bunch of other situations where you'll be glad you have one
<cYnIxX3> Hello, I am trying to install 18.04 from a 16.04 live usb with the 18.04 file? is there a way to do this? Thanks in advance.
<Jordan_U> cYnIxX3: No, you need to boot from an 18.04 LiveUSB to install 18.04. Is something preventing you from creating an Ubuntu 18.04 liveUSB?
<Term1nal> So at least coming to report that upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 was a failure on 4th gen intel i5 with radeon r7 270X.
<cYnIxX3> Jordan_U, nothing preventing me, just the tool I had on hand and it had some other stuff on it so I was reluctant. Thanks :)
<Term1nal> with my big hunch on being the radeon, because everything AMD is complete garbage under Linux in my experience lol
<Jordan_U> cYnIxX3: You're welcome :)
<Sven_vB> Term1nal, 1. boot into live session 2. use syslog to identify what service is looping (ask here if you need further assistance) 3. mount the partition with your systemd settings 4. locate the service file 5. disable it or set a long retry delay 6. reboot
<spreeuw> amd cpu and gpu work excellent in linux
<spreeuw> with the freedom software stack
<spreeuw> + firmware blobs
<Term1nal> well whatever is loaded by default for AMD graphics simply doesn't work.
<Term1nal> at least for an older card like mine.
<spreeuw> work for what?
<Term1nal> gdm, at least.
<spreeuw> how old?
<shiroininja> Term1nal: I beg to differ, AMD has been a breeze for me under linux compared to Nvidia. I had issues updgrading to 18.04 from 16.04, but that was due to me already running testing versions of gnome in 16.04. But with a complete reinstall to 18.04, everything works great
<Term1nal> Radoen R7 270X
<Term1nal> radeon*
<spreeuw> should work well
<spreeuw> but it may have limitations
<Term1nal> well, it went from perfect operation under 17.10 + lightdm, to complete failure to launch the login screen after performing 17.10->18.04 upgrade.
<shiroininja> and i'm on r9 280
<Term1nal> with the switch to gdm, which I don't think I've ever had good experiences with.
<shiroininja> I just think the upgrade option borks things, from what I've heard, and it seems to be random things messing up Term1nal
<Term1nal> could be. I really dread having to reconfigure everything D:
<spreeuw> oh yeah I recall some issues with 3d accell in that pre server thing
<shiroininja> Term1nal: You're not the only one havingh issues, but they're so random, it's hard to pinpoint the cause
<spreeuw> this preenvironment doesnt have accell
<Term1nal> the main issue is inability to select whigh dm to use, since it just forces gdm on me.
<spreeuw> it fucks up the transparency stuff that login manager uses
<Term1nal> which*
<spreeuw> bringing it to a perceived halt
<spreeuw> oh no now I remember that was in an emulated VM
<Term1nal> another thing, dreading getting all of my wine stuff working again with all of the dumb fonts and stuff
<Term1nal> since I noticed in the upgrade it completely removed everything related to my games
<Guma> I am trying ssh -X to  ubuntu server and display running app on my machine (Mint). Before ssh I did host + on my workstation. After doing ssh -X to server I see DISPLAY is not set. So I did exported DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 and did try xeye. Still getting can not open display. Any ideas? X11 forwarding is set on server
<Term1nal> steam, the microsoft fonts, wine-related stuff
<spreeuw> yeah fonts in general look worse than they could on linux
<spreeuw> I had my fonts just right on linux from scratch
<spreeuw> had a gigabyte installed too
<Term1nal> yeah and I did something to fix font rendering in 17.10, I forget what
<Term1nal> some random article I read
<Term1nal> mainly it's just the MS fonts needed for running things under wine.
<Term1nal> and libttf issues
<spreeuw> yeah theres this wine helper thign
<spreeuw> that can execute these commands
<spreeuw> its soem wine laucjher google it
<spreeuw> it sets up the env
<spreeuw> in a gui
<Term1nal> which I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to re-do everything once I move to 18.04
<spreeuw> shouldnt be necessary normally
<Term1nal> yeah, there's playonlinux (buggy as hell), and Lutris
<spreeuw> but it would be wines fault if it does
<spreeuw> if it cant import old stuff
<Jordan_U> Guma: You shouldn't need to run "xhost +". Are you using a terminal multiplexer like screen/tmux?
<Term1nal> spreeuw: I just meant, in the upgrade procedure, it determines all of these packages as something to remove before proceeding
<Guma> Jordan_U No I am not running screen/tmux
<Guma> How do I go about debugging this?  Which log files server? workstation?
<Guma> Should the DISPLAY ip be localhost or my workstation IP?
<Jordan_U> Guma: Do you have "X11Forwarding yes" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<Guma> Jordan_U Yes I do
<Guma> Jordan_U so is X11DisplayOffset 10
<Guma> Jordan_U This is all on local lan
<Guma> xauth is also installed on headless server
<Jordan_U> Guma: "ssh -v -X ..." might give you some helpful output.
<root> hello
<hanwang> is anyone using GTX1080? Are you using X.Org's driver or NVidia's
<SlidingHorn> hanwang: xorg is just a display server...I'm assuming you mean nouveau?  What is your actual question (i.e. what is your problem?)
<AarKnos> hanwng, I am using a 1080ti with nvidia drivers
<hanwang> yea i meant Nouveau lol
<AarKnos> cant play games with proper fps without the nvidia drivers
<hanwang> good to know, thx xD
<SlidingHorn> hanwang: it's important to note that AarKnos is just one person.  Your results might be fine with the nouveau driver (which is usually recommended unless you definitely cannot accomplish your needs using it)
<shanemikel_> I can attest that AarKnos is actually a few people at least
<hanwang> cool, the reason I was asking about the driver is that ever since I upgraded to 1804, my multi monitor setup is encountering some issues
<hanwang> every time when i adjust display arrangement, ubuntu crashes and reboot to signin page
<rockdrigo> ok
<rockdrigo> o-o
<Guest27112> during installation on a UEFI-enabled machine it says i have to disable secure boot for third-party driver installation.  All well and good and I understand the technical reasons why, but what is the security key it asks to set? I can't find any information answering that.  https://i.imgur.com/GmeZzYv.png
<shanemikel_> Guest27112: I had the same question
<shanemikel_> Now my installation is going okay... no "io error".. strange
<shanemikel_> I think one of the crashes I had was due to my being connected to a captive portal wifi without logging in
<shanemikel_> (with ubiquity I mean)
<simba_> I want to set up an autossh systemd unit. I put it in ~/.config/systemd/user and did `systemctl daemon-reload` but `systemctl start autossh-tunnel.service` says `Unit autossh-tunnel.service not found`.
<nacc> Guest27112: shanemikel_ I believe that is to talk to MOK on reboot
<shanemikel_> Ok I just got the io error during the install phase
<nacc> Guest27112: shanemikel_ see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<shanemikel_> But I can’t paste dmesg because everything is crashing and I can’t open Firefox
<shanemikel_> How can I use the command like paste from arch?
<nacc> shanemikel_: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest27112> nacc: ok, so it's basically a workaround to manually approve updating the hash of a given binary?  So you actually are leaving secure boot enabled, and this allows you to add approved binaries without signing?
<shanemikel_> Can’t do that even “bus error”
<nacc> shanemikel_: you are probably hitting hardware issues
<shanemikel_> But I can read dmesg
<nacc> shanemikel_: what does dmesg say (it will presumably indicate you got a SIGBUS to some process)
<nacc> Guest27112: I think so -- the password you are using is so that on reboot the system can know it is you enrolling MOK
<oerheks> Guest27112, nacc, i think you want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot#MOK_generation_and_signing_process
<shanemikel_> I don’t see any sigs in dmesg..
<shanemikel_> A ton of squashfs errors though
<nacc> oerheks: yeah, that's the part i was suggesting
<shanemikel_> And io errors
<nacc> shanemikel_: those all imply hardware issues, most likely. Or a bad USB?
<Guest27112> thanks; first install of anything on a UEFI system, so trying to make sure i understand what's going on before i actually do anything
<shanemikel_> I hope it’s the thumb... I’ll try with another one
<Guest27112> (3 decades on BIOS, though lol)
<oerheks> Guest27112, i wonder why you want to use drivers outside of the ubuntu ones provided with the driver tool, else an *unofficial ppa* https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Guest27112> oerheks: i generally haven't needed to, but the text you see in that screenshot says if i want third-party software installed with the rest during normal install, i have to do those steps
<Guest27112> oerheks: i normally run nvidia binaries, and that's usually been the only thing i've needed to add on the vaios i've primarily used.  I don't predict many issues on this thing since it's from Asus, though i've already identified some reasonably well-documented issues with HDMI audio, it also lists several workarounds, and it's not a make-or-break feature for my usecases
<nacc> Guest27112: it's mostly about the chain of trust implied by secureboot, i think
<Guest27112> nacc: that was my understanding from the first link as well; about to read the second one about mok in a moment, my spicy ramen lunch wants its revenge lol brb
<nacc> Guest27112: specifically, if you're using dkms, you don't have the signing key, but you're already in a secure-booted environent
<shanemikel_> Anybody had any luck with dell’s Ubuntu laptops?  Will they take support requests seriously when there are suspected HW probs ?
<nacc> Guest27112: so you generate a new key, turn off secure boot so you can do stuff, build/sign your new module and then reboot to authorize the new signing key
<nacc> Guest27112: the turn off secure boot so you can do stuff step is handwavy, because I'm honestly not sure why it's necessary, but I have a feeling it's something secureboot-y in the build process
<Guest27112> nacc: oh, it's definitely hand-wavy, because it's only needed if certain bootloader- or kernel-related stuff is changed.  there's also the tin-foil aspect from the "secure boot is nothing but a killswitch for linux that msft controls" camp (which isn't ENTIRELY meritless, but falls apart so long as we can still disable secure boot or add our own trusted keys, as i can do on this device)
<Guest27112> oerheks, nacc: the second link about MOKmanager explains it perfectly, thanks mates
<shanemikel_> I think I was noticing the “disk connected” KDE popups while I was installing and log messages about power management of the usb.. so maybe it’s an ACPI problem ?  Anyway I’m trying with a different thumb drive now
<iopq> can someone help me fix my onboard intel drivers? they used to work, but now they do not
<simba_> I'm having trouble with systemd. I can do this: /usr/lib/autossh/autossh -M 0 -o 'ServerAliveInterval 30' -o 'ServerAliveCountMax 3' -R 2222:localhost:22 remotehost.com
<simba_> But when I put the same command in a .service file, I get "Host key verification failed."
<shanemikel_> Man getting from "Software" to the "Disk Setup" step takes like > 5 Mins.. and It's not even supposed to be doing anything yet lol
<simba_> I wonder if systemd is running the command as the wrong user or something
<shanemikel_> At most its, what, updating the apt sources?
<simba_> shanemikel_: i have a dell ubuntu laptop, never had a problem
<stortford> Hi, just made clean install of Lubuntu 18.04. Using Canon LIDE 200 scanner with both Simple Scan and Skanlite gives scanned page with 10mm black vertical line down centre. Didn't happen with 16.04 LTS. Any ideas please.
<shanemikel_> simba_: do you use the OEM ubuntu or did you do a fresh install?
<stortford> Thanks Simba. Downloaded ISO from Lubuntu, checked MD5Sum and burned to DVD for install.
<shanemikel_> stortford: that was me talking to simba_
<stortford> Sorry
<shanemikel_> no worries
<shanemikel_> okay install finished, now I'm  gonna restart and see
<eddyready> Hi, I am getting screen tearing on a Dell 7480 laptop but no tearing on a Lenovo T460s. Both running 18.04. Any idea as to why? Dell uses the onboard intel HD graphics 620 whereas the Lenovo uses the onboard intel HD graphics 520
<Guest27112> eddyready: check vsync and compositor settings
<eddyready> Guest27112: where would that be located?
<Guest27112> eddyready: in kubuntu it's under display settings; i'm a KDE guy, not sure where it is in Unity or w/e ubuntu uses these days
#ubuntu 2018-05-03
<eddyready> Guest27112: I don't have those options in regular ubuntu
<Guest27112> like i said, not sure where they are in ubuntu's default DE
<linuxfan807> hello
<simba_> shanemikel_: oem
<momken23> hello
<momken23> I have both Ubuntu and win 10 instslled
<momken23> Now I want to "disable driver signature enforcement" in win 10 but I can't
<momken23> I guess it is because of entering win 10 from grub which doesn't use the windows system reserved partition (500mb) partition
<momken23> What should I do to disable driver signature enforcement in win 10?
<momken23> hello?
<momken23> Do I have write access? can you see me?
<SlidingHorn> momken23: we can see you - please be patient, also, it might be helpful to kno exactly what your end-goal is here, as what your asking (at least to me) doesn't seem to explain much
<momken23> Thanks.
<xamithan> I don't think anyone here could answer such an obscure question about windows,  but I could be wrong
<b3zi> anyone knows sql?
<andy1633> what about it?
<b3zi> can someone tell me pls what with the WHERE is wrong here? https://hastebin.com/utuhakesex.sql
<momken23> I want to "disable driver signature enforcement" in win 10. It is a boot option for Windows like safe mode. But my computer is dual-booted (win10 + Ubuntu). Therefor now the default boot manager is grub. This prevents use of default windows boot manager and therefore no windows boot options are now available!
<b3zi> momken23, simply switch bootloader in bios? For me possible
<PhazonicRidley> hello
<xamithan> Why do you even need the boot option for it,  the first link on google says you just need to open command prompt and run a bcdedit
<PhazonicRidley> how well does ubuntu arm work for rpi 3B+?
<andy1633> b3zi: don't think INSERT queries support the WHERE clause
<b3zi> andy1633, so how do I avoid duplicates then?
<momken23> b3zi, How?
<pragmaticenigma> PhazonicRidley: Ubuntu supports the raspberry pi3, for discussion please see our /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<b3zi> momken23, for me there is an option in bios. But don't know if this is working for you. What do you want do change for win?
<momken23> b3zi, the default boot loader of my disk which uses mbr is grub
<andy1633> b3zi, use a unique constraint or something? depends on the database engine you're using.
<pragmaticenigma> !arm | PhazonicRidley
<ubottu> PhazonicRidley: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<momken23> b3zi, I want to "disable driver signature enforcement"
<b3zi> isn't that also possible from system cmd?
<PhazonicRidley> oh ok
<b3zi> if you boot from win installer → computerrepair → cmd You get a terminal which should be doing it
<xamithan> Don't even need to do that,  just open command prompt from inside windows
<PhazonicRidley> was just asking bc ubuntu mate would not work
<momken23> b3zi, should I boot from win DVD then?
<b3zi> ye
<b3zi> But make sure it is doable in a cmd
<b3zi> and also make sure that you don't click on install again
<momken23> b3zi, I think it should be.  I hope it doesn't replace my grub
<b3zi> And be aware that the sys terminal is higher in the hirarchy than the admin so don't mess around. I don't think it will replace it
<momken23> b3zi, ok thanks ;)
<backbox> tes
<nolsen> After installing ubuntu 18.04 on my server, suddenly certain things like snap and git won't function anymore, with errors like  gnutls_handshake() failed: An unexpected TLS packet was received.
<nolsen> s/installing/upgrading to
<nolsen> git won't clone, and snap won't install
<nolsen> and for snap: proxyconnect tcp: tls: oversized record received with length 20527
<SlidingHorn> Cross posting from #winehq in case anyone here can help - Installed WINE from the repos (18.04), then installed python 2.7 in WINE, and an application (Streamlabs Chatbot) I want to use. Attempting to run that Application returns "0009:err:CLRRuntimeInfo_GetRuntimeHost Wine Mono is not installed" & cannot find anything recent re: installing wine mono
<classywhetten> SldiginHorn: Most of use a frontend for wine like "Playonlinux"
<Boyette> hi
<xamithan> SlidingHorn: Anything wrong with the official directions?  https://wiki.winehq.org/Mono
<Boyette> hmm i also have a question regarding mono
<nolsen> Okay, I found the problem, it's the proxy server I had configured, but now, it won't let me remove it, even after removing it from network settings and /etc/enviroment
<SlidingHorn> xamithan: I'm running the version from the Ubuntu repos - According to that page, the version I've installed should have installed it "automatically as needed"
<shanemikel_> How do I tell ubuntu to use a different ego boot loader ID other than “ubuntu” by default
<xamithan> I read that it would install as needed if you had the msi in one of those directories already
<xamithan> It gives you the directories it checks,  and gives you download links
<shanemikel_> I have a dual-boot now with 2 ubuntu systems and I’d like one to be “artful” and the other “bionic”
<Bashing-om> !ask | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xamithan> You could also use winetricks or playonlinux to install it
<Boyette> Im on ubuntu 18.04 have mono 4.6.2.7 installed but wanna update to latest mono 5.. however when i purge it all mono 4.6.2 keeps coming back.. what to do?
<linux_> hello word
<xamithan> Just a note as well,  the version of wine in the official repos is really really old
<shanemikel_> I can reinstall grub with ‘—bootloader-id=...’ , but I’m worried if updates will mess it up
<Bashing-om> shanemikel_: Back up the present /etc/default/grub and edit the line GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` . replace the back tics with double quotation marks. amd between the quotes insert whatever you want as it's ID .
<xamithan> Boyette: If you use the mono-project repo it should overwrite whatever is currently installed.  Thats how it works on 16.04 at least
<Bashing-om> shanemikel_: Remember ' sudo update-grub
<Boyette> i use apt-get install mono-complete / mono-runtime
<shanemikel_> That’s for the dir name in the EFI partition?
<Bashing-om> ' to propogate the change.
<SlidingHorn> xamithan: While I'd prefer not to install from an outside (non-ubuntu) repo, it doesn't seem WINE has one for Bionic yet anyway :/
<Bashing-om> shanemikel_: No experience with EFI .. maybe yes, maybe not so yes ..
<Boyette> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-keys 3FA7E0328081BFF6A14DA29AA6A19B38D3D831EF
<Boyette> echo "deb https://download.mono-project.com/repo/ubuntu stable-bionic main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<Boyette> like this?
<xamithan> Yeah
<Bidoof> hello
<Boyette> E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list (type)
<Boyette> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<mortal1> howdy folks, i had to disassemble my laptop after spilling coffee on it last sunday.  after re-assembling it, and dealing with various loose cables, etc, when I boot now i get dumped into the initramfs
<mortal1> and it says something along the lines of vg-group not found
<mortal1> and drops me into initramfs
<mortal1> i have a usb stick, but i'm not sure if it even has ubuntu installer on there anymore
<mortal1> i don't seem to have fdisk on the linux laptop
<Boyette> installing 5.10 now ubuntu is stupid
<Boyette> have to explain everything
<Boyette> thats why
<mortal1> and i can't even plug the dang thing into the mac because i left my dongle at work (hurray usb c only ports!)
<pavlos> Boyette: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<one_> hello
<designbybeck3> trying to install 18.04 on a laptop. I booted to the Live USB to try it out, and then tried the install. I get an error ubi-partman failed with exit code 10
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/9Fztn8SE
<designbybeck3> Says ubi-partman crashed
<designbybeck3> this was on the Updates and other software section
<Boyette> what kind of laptop desinbybeck
<pavlos> Boyette: that was your sources.list not the sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<Guest28498> can some1 pls tell me a chat server pls idk what server is a chat server pls tell meh plsssssssssss
<designbybeck3> Boyette: an Asus zenbook. It has 16.04 on it
<Boyette> 1
<Boyette> 2
<Boyette> 3
<Boyette> 4
<Boyette> empty
<designbybeck3> this worries me with 18.04 being a LTS!
<Boyette> what about if you try to install without booting first to live environment
<designbybeck3> Boyette:  i says I can continue anyway but that it might fail entirely or may be broken
<Boyette> just continue
<designbybeck3> I could dtry that boyette
<Boyette> yes you should try
<Boyette> mono-xamarin.list :
<Boyette> deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy main
<pavlos> Boyette: you got an error on line 5 of mono-official-stable.list so I was trying to help
<Boyette> line 5 is also empty
<Boyette> the complete file is empty
<Boyette> 5 empty lines
<pavlos> Boyette: you had this E: Malformed line 5 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list (type)
<pavlos> Boyette: echo "deb https://download.mono-project.com/repo/ubuntu stable-bionic main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official-stable.list
<Bashing-om> Boyette: Reconsider your sources . See : http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian and look at alpha-bionic/ .
<pavlos> Boyette: should have created just one line
<Bashing-om> Boyette: pavlos ^^ has the right of it .
<pavlos> Boyette: see 18.04 section ... https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/#download-lin
<Boyette> thats what i did
<xamithan> You didn't do it right if it is empty or has 5 lines.
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/DS9CpN1z
<xamithan> You can always edit the file with nano or vim.  all you need is the "deb https://  "  part in there
<pavlos> Boyette: you have the keys so it did not change anything
<pavlos> Boyette: the second line should create a mono-official... under sources.list.d/ and should be one line
<cryptz> can anyone assist with zfs import issue in 18.04. My pool is comprised of nvme drives. the system seems to be attempting the import before the drives are available. error is zfs-import-cache "one or more devices is currently unavailable" if i run a manual zfs import manually there is no issue
<momken2> b3zi-
<momken2> At last I could successfully "disable driver signature enforcement" in dual booted win 10
<momken2> typical graphical solutions don't work for a win 10 entered by grub
<momken2> I had to use "bcdedit" commands in Administration cmd of win 10
<momken2> But it didn't work out of the box because it said "system cannot find the file specified"
<slyrus> so I've got one box that upgraded to bionic behavior, and another where I can't (successfully) get past the login screen. any suggestions on how to go about debugging this?
<momken2> The trick was to use command "bcdedit /store b:\Boot\BCD {rest of typical bcdedit command}"
<slyrus> umm... bionic beaver that is...
<momken2> Where b: is the mounted "Windows System Reserved" partition which actually contains bcd file of windows
<momken2> reference: https://askubuntu.com/questions/135509/how-would-i-boot-into-the-ubuntu-and-windows-recovery-modes-if-i-removed-the-opt
<ubuntuhelpplease> \o
<ubuntuhelpplease> I need some assistance. I am attempting to boot from a USB that contains the ubuntu iso, and I keep getting a boot error.
<ubuntuhelpplease> I have tried both the 64bit 18.04 version, and the torrented 32bit 16.04 version. I'm using rufus.akeo.ie to format the boot drive.
<ubuntuhelpplease> Every time I attempt to boot from the drive, it just says "Boot Error"
<ubuntuhelpplease> I'm wondering if I need a different version or something, since the computer is about 10 years old and stil running XP.
<pavlos> specs of that old XP?
<xamithan> Some really old machines hate usb boot
<lol-md5> I accidentally interrupted do-release-upgrade. Now I'm running dpkg --configure -a
<lol-md5> i got a bunch of errors like these though: dpkg: error processing package libfwup1:amd64 (--configure):
<lol-md5>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ubuntuhelpplease> I honestly don't know, let me pull up properties.
<ubuntuhelpplease> Which specs are you looking for?
<pavlos> trying to find if you need 32bit
<eaglgenes101> I've managed to find that with my touchpad, it causes vertical jumps if I move it diagonally at moderate speed
<eaglgenes101> How can I fix thi?
<ubuntuhelpplease> It looks like memory is 1024 Mbytes
<ubuntuhelpplease> cache size is 32 Kbytes
<ubuntuhelpplease> It's an intel Core 2 Duo E4500, if that means anything.
<pavlos> sure, E4500 is ok but 1G ram not good
<ubuntuhelpplease> That's what my PC properties says.
<pavlos> maybe you can try lite versions ... Xubuntu/Lubuntu
<ubuntuhelpplease> Surely there's a way to allocate more to ram
<mxb> how to change max open files in ubuntu ?
<pavlos> if all you have is 1GB stick of ram, how can you make more?
<pavlos> mxb: man ulimit
<spikebike> anyone else notice that all the icons/images in thunderbird on 18.04 are HUGE!
<spikebike> the dkim lock symbol is huge, and when people include unicode or whatever referneces to images in the subject: they come out as huge images that overlay the index pane
<eaglgenes101> Libinput wayland, my touchpad has a tendency of jumping vertically when I move on the touchpad diagonally
<pavlos> mxb: https://www.tecmint.com/increase-set-open-file-limits-in-linux/
<eaglgenes101> Any ideas about how to fix this?
<spikebike> New from Codecademy: Data Visualization with Python 🐍
<spikebike> like that one
<ubuntuhelpplease> I have only 1gb ram, but I have 300 gigs memory, can you not allocate memory to ram?
<pavlos> you mean 300G of disk?
<eaglgenes101> You can dedicate more swap, but swap is a few orders of magnitude slower than ram
<eaglgenes101> So it's diminishing returns
<spikebike> heh, more than a few
<spreeuw> when you hit the swapfile with load, your box is finished
<spikebike> ram = 60ns, disk often 10-15ms
<spreeuw> inoperable
<pavlos> disk is usually 1000x slower than ram
<spikebike> pavlos: more like 1,000,000
<spreeuw> check ubuntus minimum requirements
<spikebike> 60ns * 1000 = 60 microseconds
<Captain_Crow> is unity gnome 3 based now?
<spreeuw> its no longer unity
<spreeuw> it is some kind of modded gnome 3 launcher
<spreeuw> equally unusable
<pavlos> spikebike: correct ms is 10^-3 where nano is 10^-9, a diff of 10^6
<spikebike> spreeuw: not so bad if you tune it
<spreeuw> tuned xfce4 instead
<spikebike> I've used xfce, prefer the 18.04 default + tuning.
<spikebike> in particular I want a 2x2 workspace
<Captain_Crow> on mint i found a lot of software packages that are so out of date that they've stopped working years ago, is it the same situation in ubuntu or are ubuntu packages maintained better?
<Bashing-om> !latest | Captain_Crow \
<ubottu> Captain_Crow \: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<spikebike> depends on the repo you use
<Captain_Crow> i know they're not the latest, but i mean are a new set of packages tested on each new lts for compatability?
<Boyette> sorry i was afk
<Captain_Crow> does ubuntu ever have broken packages that are from like 2-3 lts ago?
<spikebike> yes
<spikebike> usually in universe, and the maintainer hasn't been keeping up
<Captain_Crow> in universe?
<spikebike> or maybe it's multiverse
<spikebike> one of the ubuntu repos
<spikebike> the "main" repo is IMO up to date and well maintained.
<spikebike> but it's hit or miss on the volunteer run repos
<Captain_Crow> is there a web page for previewing the software manager?
<lol-md5> so i interrupted do-release-upgrade by accident
<lol-md5> am i fucked
<lol-md5> or can i resume
<SlidingHorn> lol-md5: I get that you're worried and frustrated, but please keep the language family-friendly :)  I'm looking around online to see if I can answer your question
<lol-md5> sorry SlidingHorn and thanks
<alumno_> hoa
<alumno_> Hola
<lol-md5> hm i ran apt dist-upgrade and it recommended apt --fix-broken install
<SlidingHorn> lol-md5: This is from 16.04, but maybe it might be helpful - I can't make any guarantees, as this is the worst possible time to have a process interrupted - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2345808
<lol-md5> ok, running sudo apt dist-upgrade --fix-broken
<lol-md5> lets hope this helps
<SlidingHorn> lol-md5: the answers on that thread are from people who know their stuff and I trust
<lol-md5> ok thanks SlidingHorn
<mxb> how to change "uLimit -Sn=1024" to "uLimit -Sn=64000" permanently?
<lol-md5> i guess my tor was upgrading so i disconnected
<StoneCypher> hey, pretty new to ubuntu, usually a centos person.  having a hard time routing to a webserver onboard.  did disable ufw.  what else do i need to look for?
<riex> cd /home
<lol-md5> ok time to reboot SlidingHorn
<lol-md5> thanks for the help
<Captain_Crow> is there no 32bit for 18.04?
<EriC^> Captain_Crow: in the alternative installer there is
<EriC^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/18.04/?_ga=2.160100349.112744162.1525323097-1480866200.1517297008
<ikkuranus> is it normal that ext4 has less formatted capacity than ntfs and is it possible to not suffer that loss of space?
<spexi> Hi! How can I get the top bar to appear in all displays? Currently working with laptop with an another monitor, and only the laptop display has the top bar. Using Ubuntu 18.04
<pavlos> can you mirror the displays?
<phocking> hey does the lamp-server package install phpmyadmin?
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | phocking start here
<ubottu> phocking start here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<EriC^> phocking: what's the lamp server package name
<spexi> pavlos: I don't want to mirror displays, I would like to use two displays and just have the top bar on both :)
<nacc> phocking: you mean the task, not package
<nacc> ikkuranus: ext4 reserves 5%
<ikkuranus> that's pretty big on a 4TB drive
<qwerty> hella
<qwerty> anyone out there>???
<SlidingHorn> !ask | qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwerty> first  gimme a proof that u guys are not bots.(i dont talk to bits)
<qwerty> bots*
<ikkuranus> there we go. mkfs.ext4 -m 0 -N 4000000 /dev/sdx1
<ikkuranus> roughly the same capacity
<qwerty> seems like a robo cop
 * SlidingHorn has no time for trolls...gives up
<qwerty> okok
<qwerty> i installed chromium yesterday nd it wont open. dont knw why
<qwerty> any soln.?
<phocking> nacc:
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: Which version & flavor of ubuntu are you running?  How are you trying to open it?
<qwerty> ubuntu 18.04 lts
<phocking> the lamp-server^ with apt-get install is a task not a package?
<phocking> i thought it was a metapackage
<phocking> i've never seen ^ before
<phocking> im accustomed to using tasksel
<qwerty> what do u mean? i opened using my app drawer :/
<ikkuranus> screen is so useful
<qwerty> @slidinghorn ?
<qwerty> how to mention someone here?
<ikkuranus> that's kind of client specific
<guiverc> qwerty: you just use their 'nick' in your response
<qwerty> btw Anyone facing blank screen in the new ubuntu 18.04 ???? actually when i type a wrng passwrd to log in it just take me to a blank screen
<qwerty> guiverc .
<qwerty> guiverc thx
<qwerty> somebody repond to my problem plox
<guiverc> :)    (ps: patience helps here, volunteers are usually doing other things & check in here when they can)
<qwerty> okies. btw how do they get notified? and also the ui here is pretty old, dont u guys think it boring? guiverc
<guiverc> qwerty: i'd suggest opening a term (ctrl+alt+t) and try running from there, hoping that'd provide some clues (hidden by gui); however chromium gives warnings & not all errors may be shown - you could try it.
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: details plz? graphics card chipset? wayland/xorg? driver?
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: also, exactly which method did you use to install it?
<SlidingHorn> (chromium-browser) qwerty
<qwerty> actually the app is instaiing properly but the thing is it wont open after a reboot
<qwerty> i installed it using ubuntu software (store)
<qwerty> yeah chromium browser sur
<qwerty> m using chrome now ,but dont knw the exact method to update it. its kind of mesy in linux
<qwerty> i mean it wont just update frm about section(like in windwos)
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: are you talking about chrome, or chromium-browser?  These are two different browsers
<qwerty> i knw
<qwerty> i tried oth slidinghorn'
<qwerty> both
<SlidingHorn> ...which are you asking about? qwerty
<qwerty> tell the procedure to update chrome(when evr a new update arrives)
<SlidingHorn> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<qwerty> just this command?
<SlidingHorn> that's how you update software in ubuntu
<meitei> i would like to gain something knowledege on ubuntu
<qwerty> how would i knw abt the new update then? :D
<qwerty> it wont notify me haha
<qwerty> slidinghorn  sedly I like gui
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: you should regularly update your system - also, if there are important updates, there should be a notification in your notification area
<qwerty> so hardly use terminal
<meitei> how to get rid of booting slow\
<qwerty> what do u mn? the software update will givve me notification abt CHROME update
<qwerty> ????? is that u sayin?
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: just know that you're using an LTS distro, meaning that you'll essentially be using the same version of the package through most of its lifetime, barring any security fixes, etc.
<guiverc> qwerty: forget what i said about the terminal, read & answer what others have asked
<SlidingHorn> !latest > qwerty this is what SlidingHorn meant about LTS and using the same version
<qwerty> lel. but I still find it difficult to update chrome on linux :'(
<SlidingHorn> oops...
<SlidingHorn> !latest > qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty, please see my private message
<qwerty> didnt received any .
<lotuspsychje> meitei: you can do few things for boot speed: install preload, disabled unwanted services, clean system
<SlidingHorn> !latest | qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<meitei> what is that preload
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | meitei
<ubottu> meitei: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (artful), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<qwerty> but M not talking abt os updates. all I want is chrome to up to date . (i knw its a package too but I think google pushes updates for all the os at the same time
<qwerty> 0
<qwerty> .....................
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: read what the ubottu message that mentioned you said.  It's talking about individual packages (like chrome)
<meitei> can u please tell me the process to download the preload
<qwerty> u said latest update is not a gud idea, do u hv the same opinion when it comes to browsers like chrome?
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: as I've said more than once - if there are security vulnerabilities or major bugs that are fixed, then there will be an update to the package.  Otherwise, for the sake of stability, you will be using the same version of chrome through most of the LTS's lifetime
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: please don't private message me.
<lotuspsychje> meitei: sudo apt install preload then reboot your system
<qwerty> ok :(
<qwerty> stability is not my priority, security is
<qwerty> latand latest version of chrome is what security stands for
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: security fixes will be offered, and you will be notified of them when they're released.
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: latest doesnt mean secure
<qwerty> even when it comes to browsers???????????????????????????????
<qwerty> m surptised
<lotuspsychje> !latest | qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<qwerty> surprised*
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: you confuse latest features with security updates
<qwerty> latest update of a browser can hv securiity fixes  too
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: that doesnt mean a previous browser does not
<uwjesq> Hello. I am on Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<qwerty> no one's getting me :(
<uwjesq> There are newer LTS releases though if I understand correctly.
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: its your state of mind, that needs a change
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | uwjesq
<ubottu> uwjesq: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<qwerty> uwjesq is an example of secure and bug less user..........
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: please only support question in this channel
<qwerty> m  I correct
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: no, you're not.
<qwerty> i hv doubts which m clearing .:/
<uwjesq> lotuspsychje: Ah I see. Then I am as upgraded as can be right now. Thanks for the help!
<qwerty> slidinghorn remember ur wrds.
<qwerty> lol
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: Nothing to remember - You asked if you were correct.  I said no.
<qwerty> but why?
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: and we've explained why multiple times now
<qwerty> thats what u said to me
<guiverc> uwjesq: 18.04.1 is expected 26-july-2018 - expect update suggestions then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<qwerty> latest update has sm minoor bugs (which means unstable lol)
<qwerty> minor*
<geirha> chrome is a bad example though, since ubuntu doesn't have it in its package repositories
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: older versions of the browser will still be provided with security updates when required.  Your concern is security.  That explanation addresses your concern.
<geirha> google's package repositories for ubuntu has its own policies on when and how to update the chrome browser
<qwerty> can u put os in place of browser? mr slidinghorn
<Guest30509> where is linuxmint 19 beta?
<SlidingHorn> !mint | Guest30509
<ubottu> Guest30509: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<qwerty> ubuntu 16.04 lts for e.g
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: security updates for the software contained in 16.04 are maintained and provided through the life of the release.  Newer *versions* (read: features) are available on the 18.04 release, but that doesn't mean that you're necessarily more secure using the version in the 18.04 release than the 16.04 release
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: as lotuspsychje said earlier - you're confusing "new features" for being "more secure" and that's simply not the case.
<qwerty> thx  , tq so much for ur support. it really helped me to understand thing thing called" linux".
<qwerty> hope u get me LOL
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: also, if French is your native language:
<SlidingHorn> !fr | qwerty
<ubottu> qwerty: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<uwjesq> guiverc: Thank you.
<SlidingHorn> :)
<qwerty> slidinghorn glad to see u talk like a human.ps: dont get me wrong HHHHH
<SlidingHorn> qwerty: you're welcome here :)  Just wanted to present the option to you in case it would be easier
<qwerty> :)
<eddyready> Hi, I am getting screen tearing on a Dell 7480 laptop but no tearing on a Lenovo T460s. Both running 18.04. Any idea as to why? Dell uses the onboard intel HD graphics 620 whereas the Lenovo uses the onboard intel HD graphics 520
<qwerty> slidinghorm is there any Indian channel available? cuz m not french
<sliddis> Hello im on ubuntu 17.10 BUDGIE desktop. I want to upgrade to 18.04 with gnome desktop
<sliddis> whats the procedure?
<raub> Has anyone used x11vnc?
<sondre> When running "sudo update-initramfs -u" I get this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7NKXVpSP6k/
<raub> It acts like it cannot find the display
<sondre> How can I troubleshoot these errors?
<uwjesq> Thank you guys. Have a nice day.
<mortrols> yoyoma
<guiverc> sondre: where you still here https://askubuntu.com/questions/809947/update-initramfs-missing-lib-modules-4-4-0-13-generic may help...
<isene> sondre: I enabled secure boot and both packages installed just fine
<parapan> Hi all; is there something wrong with ubuntu 16.04 LTS ? I cannot update either from local sources or from archive.ubuntu.com .....it loads 0% and nothing happens ...
<parapan> Hi all; is there something wrong with ubuntu 16.04 LTS ? I cannot update either from local sources or from archive.ubuntu.com .....it loads 0% and nothing happens ...
<tangarora> anyone knoe how to add wallpaper to the gnome shell theme? Like in windows, where you have a complete theme with sound, wallpaper, and color?
<lotuspsychje> !theme | tangarora
<lotuspsychje> parapan: are you behind a router or firewall?
<SlidingHorn> lotuspsychje: ubottu's still down
<lotuspsychje> SlidingHorn: yeah reported it tnx :p
<lotuspsychje> sliddis: best to clean install 18.04 with gnome
<parapan> lotuspsychje: please disregard man.
<parapan> it started to work after letting it run for 3-4 minutes
<lotuspsychje> parapan: oh great
<parapan> don't know why ....
<parapan> and I cannot even blame Bill Gates for it :D
<c_cinap> Did something change as to where you look for ufw logs since 12.10?
<c_cinap> i used to be able to look at any connection that came to the machine whether it was accepted or rejected. Now I cannot seem to find those logs.
<meitei> please tell me how to delete any cache file and other useless things by using command
<dithmer> Um. How shall we know what you define as "useless"?
<meitei> i meant any useless file and folders
<dithmer> And "cache and useless" files depends on what software you are using.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | meitei
<lotuspsychje> meitei: sudo apt install bleachbit
<meitei> thank u friends i will try by installing that apt.
<tytan> Hello everyone, I just installed Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS and I noticed there is no package selection for LAMP or VM Host anymore. Is this handled differently now?
<o> ho
<o> hi hoes
<Guest74739> IM TYRONE
<c_cinap> what happened to the /var/log/messages file?
<tytan> Do I have to run tasksel now to get all that?
<mjrosenb> how do I configure which lvm volumies get activated at boot?
<mjrosenb> this system has swap on swap_1, which is not getting activated at boot
<mjrosenb> which is causing the whole boot process to hang
<mjrosenb> on 18.04
<mjrosenb> upgraded from 17.10
<Norux> I tried to ping a linux computer in my local network, but it doesn't respond. Now I'm not sure if I got the right address. How can I get it? `ifconfig`?
<tytan> Norux: do you have access to that machine?
<Norux> tytan: yes
<tytan> Norux: ip a s
<Norux> tytan: actually, I don't have internet connection at all on that computer
<Norux> at least it seems like it
<tytan> Norux: Do you at least see interfaces?
<Norux> tytan: yes, but I can't paste them.
<mjrosenb> for some reason, it activates root fine
<mxb> how to change "ulimit -Sn=1024" to "ulimit -Sn=64000" ,
<tytan> Norux: can you "ping 1.1" from that machine?
<Norux> tytan: nope, "network is unreachable"
<Tegu> eh, how does ping interpret 1.1 btw?
<Norux> Tegu: it says 1.0.0.1 for me
<Tegu> Norux: ah yea.. interesting. I didn't know about such shorthand with IPv4 addresses
<Norux> Tegu: me neither :D
<crandon> Hi! Trying to find information around the net about multitouch support (on touchpad and touchscreen) in current release. I guess I know the said situation, but could one confirm: while with unity you could get multitouch gestures to work, with current gnome based 18.04 only two finger scrolling on the touchpad is what's working.
<tytan> read the documentation to TCP IP then ^^
<mjrosenb> for some reason, when I try to manually run lvchange -a y swap_1
<mjrosenb> it hangs
<mjrosenb> but if I kill -9 it
<mjrosenb> then run it again
<Tegu> tytan: please link the corresponding documentation or standard if there is one
<mjrosenb> it exits immediately, and the LV is activated.
<tytan> Norux: I'm sorry, but I dont know how to help you with that right now
 * tytan if there is one ... lmao
<Norux> tytan: okay thanks anyways.
<Norux> Maybe EriC^^ can help?
<Tegu> okay, this steered me towards man page of inet_aton  https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/7cf0zp/documentation_of_the_behavior_of_shorthand_ipv4/
<tytan> +
<Tegu> and it indeed documents the notation. but they say that it's not based on a standard
<Tegu> the reddit page, that is. the manpage does not mention standards
<tytan> it gets even more interesting for ipv6 ... well standard is a strange term anyways. what is standard? something that we all can use is standard to me at least.
<Tegu> well, at least the usage of of :: in IPv6 addresses is documented in an RFC: https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4291#section-2.2
<Tegu> anyhow, back to your pinging and network unreachable :)
<SwedeMike> Tegu: I'd imagine the behaviour of 1.1 is documented in the POSIX standard, since all POSIX platforms I am aware of, does the same.
<tytan> Tegu: Hey, I just found out that "ping 1.1" is not defined in the ipv4 standard. This is more like a system functionality. Sorry for causing confusion
<mxb> how to change max open files in ubuntu
<Norux> tytan: fixed my internet connection. /etc/network/interfaces was not configured right.
<tytan> Norux: damn that was too easy. what was missing? a gateway?
<tytan> I assume you just didn't get an ip adress since you couldn't ping the client
<Bugzie> Hmm
<Norux> tytan: The wrong interface was configured for dhcp. I don't know much about that stuff though
<tytan> Norux: dw, you're on it.
<sondre> Hi guys! I'm currently in 18.04 (upgraded from 16.04), but I'm experiencing so much issues that I just want to reinstall everything. Currently I have dual boot with Windows 10, but now I just want to install Ubuntu alone. What's the best way to do this?
<Norux> sondre: first, definitely do a backup of your data
<tytan> sondre: download ubuntu > install > select entire disk > follow instructions
<sondre> Norux: Yes, I've done backup on everything I want to keep
<Norux> sondre: well then you're good, go ahead and follow tytan's instructions
<sondre> tytan: So just like a normal install and boot with usb?
<Tegu> wha? select entire disk? wouldn't that delete the existing windows 10 as well?
<Norux> sondre: yes, you can then choose how much disk space is used
<tytan> Tegu: isn't that what he wants?
<Tegu> no
<Tegu> "... but now I just want to install Ubuntu alone"
<Norux> sondre: do you want to overwrite your existing windows installation with ubuntu, or do you want to still have dual boot
<sondre> Tegu: Sorry! I ment what tytan said. I don't need windows anymore
<Tegu> oh, okay
<tytan> alone = just ubuntu without win10 I guess
<mjrosenb> ok, apparently, that whole thing with swap_1 not being activated was just the recovery environment?
<Norux> sondre: you can proceed by simply installing from usb/cd/whatever then :+1:
<Tegu> I thought that (re)installing ubuntu alone and not windows 10
<mjrosenb> however, it looks like the kernel cannot resume from this swap partition :-/
<sondre> Thanks! Then i'll proceed with that and live a happy life :D
<CQ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ext-pack/+bug/1767402 ...can someone with commit privs look at this? it seems to be a simple fix...
<tytan> sondre: If you ever feel the need to use Windows 10, take a look at KVM/QEMU
<tekko> o/
<aLeSD> hi there
<sondre> tytan: Thanks, I'll check it out
<aLeSD> problems: qtcreator from the qt webpage show enormous fonts
<aLeSD> help
<tekko> Hi all, I have a problem installing Ubuntu 18.04 on my Thinkpad T440s... System is unbootable now. It first says, it's booting in Insecure Mode and then some error, something like: Boot000FF or something like that. I installed using "Erase entire disk" option. Any help is appreciated.
<spikebike> does your bios have a EFI and legacy boot mode option?
<tekko> spikebike: Secure Boot is off in the BIOS, but option to boot UEFI first is enabled
<tekko> legacy is allowed of course
<spikebike> When it fails I often try the legacy install (not the EFI install)
<tekko> I've tried the installation process several times with no avail
<spikebike> EFI and non?
<sondre> mokutil --enable-validation? tekko
<tekko> I haven't tried Legacy
<tekko> sondre thanks, will try
<tekko> any other ideas?
<sondre> Try to boot in recovery mode, then in cli to enable secure boot just write mokutil --enable-validation. It worked for me atleast
<tekko> sondre GRUB won't start at all
<tekko> sondre I can only boot from USB
<mjrosenb> any ideas about how I can figure out why I can't resume from a swap partition on lvm?
<sondre> tekko: Oh I see
<mjrosenb> does the current method of resuming from swap still use resume=foobar as a kernel parameter?
<dueyfinster> Hi all.  I'm testing ERC!
<Tegu> what is ERC?
<dueyfinster> @Tegu Emacs IRC Client
<Tegu> ah, I see
<dueyfinster> Kinda weird to be using an operating system that's not Ubuntu!
<maz3max> was anyone able to run gnucash 3 on ubuntu 16.04?
<Norux> why can't i message ubottu
<Norux> !test
<SlidingHorn> Norux: ubottu is down at the moment
<Norux> SlidingHorn: Oh.
<Norux> SlidingHorn: Even a bot needs to get some rest sometimes.
<maz3max> nevermind
<Lorphos> Since "do-release-upgrade" doesn't allow upgrading to 18.04 yet, can I just use "do-release-upgrade -d"?
<Norux> Lorphos: you can
<Lorphos> and I won't get a beta or prerelease, right?
<SlidingHorn> Lorphos: is there any reason you can't wait til the .1 release?
<Lorphos> yeah, i want to help find bugs in the .0 release
<Lorphos> besides, I want to test my software with it
<SlidingHorn> Lorphos: why not a VM?  If you do go the -d route, though, make sure you back up your system
<Lorphos> do you think data loss is likely?
<SlidingHorn> Lorphos: I have no idea - I just know that if I were upgrading in an unsupported manner, I'd be sure to back up anything I would be upset that I lost
<Lorphos> can't hurt for sure
<Norux> SlidingHorn, Lorphos: always backup before any upgrade
<Norux> i destroyed my grub once because my computer crashed during `update-grub`
<bkhl> And, you know, regularly regardless of upgrades … ;-)
<Norux> bkhl: that, too :D
<MonkeyDust> !repairgrub
<MonkeyDust> !grubrepair
<SlidingHorn> MonkeyDust: ubottu is resting
<MonkeyDust> seems so
<SlidingHorn> MonkeyDust: this might be what you were looking forhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anonuserxxx_> Hello, i have a question : i have a hostapd AP running on a Banana Pi and redirecting all the wlan trafic to Tor (all is working). But i would like to log (because of the law) because it's an open AP. The problem is : how to get the trafic ip destination and log it ? ##### thanks (when i say trafic destination, im talking, of course, about the first tor node)
<SlidingHorn> anonuserxxx_: what version and flavor OS?
<anonuserxxx_> Linux debian 4.9.0-6-armmp-lpae #1 SMP Debian 4.9.88-1 (2018-04-29) armv7l GNU/Linux
<anonuserxxx_> and ty for answering
<Norux> This is ubuntu
<anonuserxxx_> oh ::
<SlidingHorn> anonuserxxx_: you'll have to check #debian (their official channel is on OFTC, but there's a channel here too)
<anonuserxxx_> :/
<anonuserxxx_> ok
<cfhowlett> !debian | anonuserxxx_, debian has a support channel
<anonuserxxx_> ok ok
<SlidingHorn> cfhowlett: ubottu is RIP
<Norux> cfhowlett: ubottu is sleeping
<MonkeyDust> anonuserxxx_  and there's also #raspberrypi
<Norux> SlidingHorn: He's just taking a little nap!
<anonuserxxx_> ubuntu, debian... it's the same... it's linux
<MonkeyDust> Norux  ubottu is a she
<Norux> MonkeyDust: Oh!
<cfhowlett> anonuserxxx_, common mistaken thinking.  in fact, ubuntu is NOT debian nor the reverse.  Happily, debian does offer irc support on #debian
<netochka> anybody knows how to change keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu 18.04?
<mjrosenb> ok, I gave up on using a swap partition and have attempted to migrate to using a swap file
<mjrosenb> I assume suspending/resuming from these is supported?
<MonkeyDust> FYI https://www.ubuntushop.be/index.php/en/test-ubuntu.html
<john_rambo> Hi,I have edited >>/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ...added firejail to exec line ...WHen I add Firefox to favorites it launches without firejail
<brainwash> mjrosenb: supported as in possible? probably if you configure it properly
<brainwash> john_rambo: one would think that the exact same launcher is used
<Kon-> Hi, a broken package has shipped in the repos for both Artful and Bionic. The fix is to install a version from a PPA packaged for Xenial
<john_rambo> brainwash, After adding firejail to /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ....I tried removing FF from favorites and adding again but same thing
<Kon-> The package in question is pulseaudio-equalizer, and the functional version is in ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8. I don't know why a broken version has shipped with current releases in the official repo
<cfhowlett> did you file a bug report Kon- ?
<Kon-> I don't know Ubuntu's bug reporting procedure
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Kon-> Thank you
<brainwash> john_rambo: is that with gnome or unity? in case it's gnome I would check the output of "dconf read /org/gnome/shell/favorite-apps"
<john_rambo> brainwash, https://paste2.org/16YLvIZZ
<brainwash> john_rambo: so, that should be your altered firefox.desktop
<john_rambo> brainwash, But when I launch FF from favorites  menu it launches without firejail sandbox
<brainwash> mmh. I would do a simple test and change the Exec line to something different, like gnome-terminal
<brainwash> see if that opens firefox or gnome-terminal
<john_rambo> Okay
<brainwash> when pinned as favorite app
<john_rambo> Rebooting to see if that changes anything
<royal_screwup21> I'm reading the dev guide to install android studio on linux here https://developer.android.com/studio/install#linux and I don't understand one thing. They say to unzip the.zip file inside /usr/local, and the very next point says that after you do that, you should go to ~/android-studio/bin. My question is: how does android-studio/bin get created i
<royal_screwup21> n the home directory, when all the stuff was extracted inside /usr/local?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest24377> like to looki looki
<Guest24377> vol da gaga
<qswz> boot time takes more and more time, when I installed a fresh ubuntu 2 months ago it was bloazing fast, now like 20s
<ElPresidente> my ubuntu died
<Cyclone> cyclone
<Globalirc> hello all. i installed ubuntu 16.04 with plesk but i don't have the space what i want when i give df -H i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dpsmyZsVJ6/ , but when i look what is the size of the hard with lsblk i have 900+GB Free https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mXgDkbY4hg/  how i can allocate more space to the server ? anyone can guide me with this problem ? thanks.
<longword> Your free space should be visible from the vgdisplay command
<longword> lvextend can add space to existing filesystems
<Globalirc> longword i have 900+gb https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ynvtNfmdFw/
<Globalirc> longword now i will try to add space to the root server where i have on / just 4.2 gb
<spikebike> 4GB is pretty large if /home, /var, /opt, and /usr are seperate
<spikebike> about the only thing I can think of that would fill / would be /boot and an occasional apt autoremove will keep that in check
<Globalirc> spikebike i wanna install an game server what have 18+GB space requirement and he get space error thats how i find i don't have enought space allocated
<spikebike> and what dir is the game server going in?
<spikebike> normally that woudl be /home, /opt, or /var
<Globalirc> i do a new user /home/newuser
<spikebike> then make /home bigger, not /
<Globalirc> yes thats i find at the response of longword with the commands provided i find a tut on google how to
<spikebike> personally I'd just make / 900G
<spikebike> seems kinda silly to split it up in such small pieces
<Globalirc> yes thats i was thinking but the hosting do the partition alone from installation panel
<Globalirc> 1and1 hosting
<spikebike> 20+ years ago filesystems where primiative enough to benefit.  These days it's just annoying because it's hard to guess what fraction for each directory you'll need ahead of time
<Globalirc> ohh nice thanks longword and spikebike for hints provided i manage to add needed space /dev/mapper/vg00-home  497G   21M  477G   1% /home
<Cheez> Globalirc: hmm, i have a server with 1and1 and it doesn't prescribe partitions at all.
<cyber321> ubuntu is for noobs
<spikebike> cyber321: that's quite a newb thing to say
<cyber321> you might as well use Windozw
<Globalirc> Cheez i have 1und1 from Germany and on install panel i don't have any option just the distribution what i wanna install
<cfhowlett> cyber321, please go play somewhere else
<BluesKaj> cyber321, do you have an ubuntu support question ?
<Cheez> oh i see, yeah you don't get to configure it, it's the image defaults. but you can generally repartition it can't you?
<cyber321> sorry this was for demonstration purposes
<Globalirc> Cheez yes i manage to repartition with help of two users from here and this tut https://www.linuxtechi.com/extend-lvm-partitions/
<Cheez> cool :)
<cyber321> asl?
<DalekSec> cyber321: Not the channel, or network really, for that.
<BluesKaj> cyber321, this is NOT a general chat
<cyber321> sorry i am doing a social engineering training demo
<cfhowlett> cyber321, do it somewhere else
<Cheez> Globalirc: if you wanted to, you could create a custom image that partitions how you want. :)
<Cheez> cloud panel > infrastructure > images, then import an image, which could start from a ubuntu iso
<Norux> Hi :)
<BluesKaj> social engineering eh, ...got a long way to go
<tcow1> hi all is is silly to use port 80 for irc
<Globalirc> Cheez thanks for help for now i think i'm good with the result
<tcow1> me know nothing about ports but think its used for other things also just cant recall and wondering if this wud b an issue
<DalekSec> 80 is http, typically.  Perhaps use 6697 or 6667 if you have non-TLS.
<tcow1> thanks-
<student> .
<tcow1> when the join network splash came up to select network i did and then it spat an error re connection not having the authentication file required of the client so i  tried connecting with an irc command and a random port no 80 and that time it workd
<tcow1> wth
<tcow1> what the hell
<s10gopal> how to fix "dpkg: error processing package linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-20-generic (--install)" ?
<EriC^^> s10gopal: pastebin the complete error
<compdoc> anyone good with netplan?
<s10gopal> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5g8rtx4JfN/
<Bugzie> s10gopal: apt install -f
<Bugzie> It's likely missing a package
<cfhowlett> unsigned?  isn't that a bit of a risk?
<s10gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646 , jsalisbury uploaded that kernel
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<s10gopal> Bugzie, apt -f will find and install that missing package or it will forcefully install that kernel without taking care of missing package ?
<Bugzie> Yes, that's assumming, there was failures
<Bugzie> dkpg can't install software from the respository
<s10gopal> Bugzie, E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'linux-image-unsigned-4.15.0-20-generic_4.15.0-20.21~lp1745646PatchFromBjorn_amd64.deb'
<EriC^^> s10gopal: you need to install the modules package
<s10gopal> EriC^^, please tell how to install them
<EriC^^> s10gopal: apt-get install linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic
<jdrab> how about this "Package linux-base is not installed."
<s10gopal> EriC^^, E: Package 'linux-modules-4.15.0-20-generic' has no installation candidate
<leftyfb> s10gopal: you have to enable the proposed repository
<zprd> hi
<s10gopal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6THj8ZVdbG/
<luckybunny> Hi guys... I've run into a problem which I believe is related to the emoji support in 18.04. Numbers do not display correctly in Chrome. Will look into whether the same is true in firefox
<s10gopal> leftyfb, i dont know
<luckybunny> yep. SAme is true in Firefox
<leftyfb> s10gopal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed     first result on google for "Ubuntu proposed"
<Bugzie> s10gopal: 7:57 < s10gopal> Bugzie, apt -f, wtf does apt -f do?
<Norux> Bugzie: man apt
<s10gopal> Bugzie, i mean apt install -f
<luckybunny> basically, numbers appear as a different font and size, white, with a light grey outline. They're almost entirely invisible against a white background
<Bugzie> I'd like to know what apt -f do?
<leftyfb> Bugzie: then read the man page
<zprd> im stuck with gnome-calendar asking for and old calendar password, it is a shared google calendar
<Bugzie> You can't explain what it does?
<zprd> I'd rather remove, but do not see a delete button
<zprd> remove it*
<leftyfb> Bugzie: it fixes problems. Read the man page if you want more detail
<Bugzie> What problems does it fix?
<s10gopal> Bugzie, apt -f is nothing
<leftyfb> Bugzie: read the man page for apt-get
<Norux> Bugzie: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgRFfGRjWs/
<Bugzie> Is it? What does apt -f do?
<Norux> Bugzie: stop trolling
<Bugzie> No, I like to know what exactly waht apt -f does
<cfhowlett> Bugzie, do this and read:    man apt
<Bugzie> Instead of pointing to man page, how about explain what it does
<leftyfb> Bugzie: "apt -f" does ansolutely nothing as it's not a valid command. If you want to know what "apt install -f" or "apt-get install -f" does, then read the man page for apt-get
<Norux> Bugzie: Then rtfm, it will explain it
<s10gopal> it is not present in man apt
<luckybunny> https://gyazo.com/b9388c81ed102c0017896d8edf5bc564
<Bugzie> RTFM, is what #ubutune is?
<Bugzie> I am sorry I disagree
<leftyfb> Bugzie: I told you what it does. If you want more detail, read the man page. I am not going to copy and paste it for you.
<cfhowlett> this ^^^^
<s10gopal> leftyfb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed is for ubuntu 16 , i am on 14
<Bugzie> 08:06 < leftyfb> Bugzie: it fixes problems. Read the man page if you want more detail
<Bugzie> fixes problems?
<paddy> Is there a way to "mirror" a directory/file TO another folder? I want to , I want I want to Sync certain folders (~/Documents/Uni ~/Document/books ~/Downloads/torrents etc) I don't want to upload the whole folder just sub folders. I want to be able to add files to ~/Documents/Uni or ~/Documents/books and it be automatically uploaded to ownCloud's structure. Easiest way would be if I could "mirror" the folders in the
<paddy> ~/ownCloud folder which is attached to the client and will regulate the upload.
<leftyfb> s10gopal: then it is not available. Please post that in the bug
<Wirehunter> Bugzie, -f == --fix-broken for apt(-get)
<leftyfb> Bugzie: please troll elsewhere. It's getting really tiresome.
<Bugzie> Wirehunter: thanks
<Wirehunter> it doesn't say so in man apt, but it does in apt-get.
<s10gopal> Bugzie,            Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place.
<leftyfb> Wirehunter: I already pointed them to the man page for apt-get. But Bugzie is a known troll that does not quit and just wants to sit here and cause drama.
<s10gopal> EriC^^, leftyfb what should i do?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: I told you. Post your issue in the bug report.
<FinnJ> Is there some of setting up Ubuntu to behave as "Debian Testing"? I wanna be immunte to major releases, it always beings me grief. Would rather just upgrade as stuff comes...
<FinnJ> *immune
<leftyfb> s10gopal: jsalisbury will probably need to make up the modules package for you. Also, all this is around Ubuntu 14.04? Have you tried 16.04 or 18.04 to see if the issue is resolveD?
<leftyfb> FinnJ: Ubuntu will never upgrade you to the latest release without your intervention
<s10gopal> leftyfb, battery drain is caused by 0847684cfc5f0 ("PCI / PM: Simplify device wakeup settings code") , which came in 4.13-rc1 and it still exist in upstream
<Wirehunter> s10gopal, You're missing linux-base right?
<FinnJ> Yea I know. But you cannot stay on a release forever. So eventually you'll have to upgrade, and to my experience its russian roulette every time.
<s10gopal> Wirehunter, something like that https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5g8rtx4JfN/
<Wirehunter> s10gopal, have you tried to install that? sudo apt install linux-base
<leftyfb> FinnJ: I don't understand what you're asking. Correct, if you do not upgrade, you do not get the latest release and will not be supported.
<leftyfb> Wirehunter: this is an ongoing issue where s10gopal should be posting all this in the bug report. He's got one of the top kernel team members from Canonical helping him.
<cfhowlett> FinnJ, as is the case with every OS.  However, if you exercise patience, you can avoid the day 1 bugs.  Personally, I use LTS ony and wait for the first xx.1 release before upgrading.  suggest you download 16.04, liveboot and test
<FinnJ> leftyfb: with "Debian Testing", you're always getting the "next debian" packages. Regardless of their major release cycle. You kinda just float along.
<Bugzie> So s10gopal is that persorn
<leftyfb> s10gopal: You should be troubleshooting this using 16.04 or 18.04, but you should also be troubleshooting this with jsalisbury in the bug report, not here.
<leftyfb> FinnJ: that's not how Ubuntu works. If you want that, go to Debian.
<s10gopal> Wirehunter, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F5dPtYqCtM/
<Bugzie> Okay, I will help people who actually need help
<FinnJ> leftyfb: Yea ok. Havent seen it either. Was just checking. Thanks :)
<leftyfb> s10gopal: You should be troubleshooting this with jsalisbury in the bug report, not here.
<leftyfb> s10gopal: let jsalisbury know you are running 14.04 and don't have access to the kernel modules package he posted for you to test
<Wirehunter> s10gopal, you had already tried to run `sudo apt -f install` right?
<leftyfb> Wirehunter: please see my posts
<s10gopal> Wirehunter, yes
<leftyfb> Wirehunter: this is beyond the scope of this channel. He is going through kernel bisection with jsalisbury from Canonical
<Bugzie> leftyfb: You are not the op of this channel
<leftyfb> Bugzie: you are correct.
<leftyfb> for once
<Bugzie> So, to tell Wirehunter what to do, it's not position for you to say that
<s10gopal> Wirehunter, i am running ubuntu 14.04 lts
<s10gopal> and testing kernel posted on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux (Ubuntu Bionic) "Battery drains when laptop is off (shutdown)" [Medium,In progress]
<leftyfb> s10gopal: Do you want your issue resolved?
<Norux> leftyfb: If somebody is trolling so hard, wouldn't it be appropriate to report him
<s10gopal> leftyfb, yes
<leftyfb> Norux: it doesn't always do much good here
<leftyfb> Norux: feel free to try
<Wirehunter> leftyfb, Ah, I see.
<Norux> leftyfb: how?
<Bugzie> Wirehunter: leftyfb are team members?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: then I suggest you continue to work with the top kernel developer from Canonical you've been working with for 3 months and not dilute the troubleshooting process by constantly asking in here how to fix your issue. You are only going to make matters worse
<paddy> Is there a way to have a "pointer" to a file in ubuntu? Like a shortcut in windows. But is there also a way to get the "address of the pointer"? I was thinking symlinks but that doesn't do the address thingy
<leftyfb> paddy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/854373/how-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut    first result on google for "ubuntu desktop shortcut"
<Bugzie> I was confused, I thought Wirehunter was a independent
<s10gopal> leftyfb, what skills are needed to works as developer in canonical , and can i be one ?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: please post in the bug report and let jsalisbury know the issues you are running into
<leftyfb> s10gopal: https://www.canonical.com/careers
<sondre> Hi guys! Reinstalled 18.04 and using driver nvidia 390 with displaylink driver to get monitors up and running, I get this square thing around my cursor. See image -> https://i.imgur.com/QYwAIG8l.jpg. How can I fix this?
<cfhowlett> Norux, /ignore nickname          will usually remove trolls from view
<paddy> leftyfb: I did see that and that's not what I'm asking. I want to create a "symlink" that will mirror files/directories in different files/directories
<leftyfb> paddy: then create a symlink using ln
<Norux> cfhowlett: ah thanks. Do you also know how I can report?
<leftyfb> Norux: you can ask in #ubuntu-ops
<cfhowlett> Norux, !ops | troll name and crimes        will trigger an alert to the operators.  use sparingly and for the most egregious crimes
<leftyfb> the ops are well aware of the troll you are referring to
<Norux> leftyfb, cfhowlett: ok thanks :)
<Bugzie> Me
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Bugzie> I am trollling, without proof that I am trolling
<ioria> s10gopal, my opinion: the developer knows you are on 14.04 and gives you a pkg not installable there; so you have to make him aware of the problem  (or use dpkg --install --ignore-depends)
<s10gopal> ioria, <jsalisbury> s10gopal, I copied those other dependent packages there now.  Just install the linux-modules packages first and that error should go away.
<Bugzie> leftyfb: I am glad your role is minmal
<cfhowlett> Norux, it's worth noting that /ignoring trolls will eventually starve them of the attention they crave and they will first attempt to escalate then move on.
<paddy> leftyfb: again I do know that but that's not I'm asking. If possible please read carefully. "ln -s" creates a softlink, a the folder structure isn't linked. "ln" hardlinks and can't be done with folders
<ioria> s10gopal, we are ok, then
<s10gopal> thx
<Norux> cfhowlett: Simply ignoring and silently reporting them is the best way to stop them, right
<leftyfb> Norux: please keep on topic. This channel is for support
<pokmo> hi
<Norux> leftyfb: You're right, sorry.
<psabone> quick question,is it possible to customize .iso image by adding new packages in it?
<s10gopal> leftyfb, i was asking what skills are needed and how to get them ?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: that's offtopic here.
<pokmo> i'm trying to run grep on multiple files where some filenames may begin with dashes (-). grep <exp> * gives me an error "There is no X.txt option"
<pokmo> but the filename is --X.txt
<pokmo> anyone know how to get around it?
<s10gopal> can you please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuchs> pokmo: try putting a --   at the end of grep options, then the file name
<Fuchs> e.g.  grep -v foo -- --X.txt
<Fuchs> if that doesn't work, try escaping the -s
<Norux> pokmo: You have to escape them I think. Try putting a \ in front of them
<Norux> pokmo: e.g. `grep \-\-X.txt`
<psabone> help,need to add new softwares/packages on an .iso image and install once on offline mode
<pokmo> Fuchs but i'm trying to use '*'
<pokmo> grep all files
<Fuchs> pokmo: the -- variant should work, then
<pokmo> Norux i'm trying to grep all files in one go though
<pokmo> --*?
<Fuchs> no, -- *
<Fuchs> the space is important
<pokmo> ok
<pokmo> indeed
<pokmo> thanks so much
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<pokmo> what does -- do here actually
<Fuchs> tell grep that there will be no further options passed
<pokmo> ah
<Fuchs> so it will treat everything after as a filename
<pokmo> cool
<blackflow> not as filename but as positional arguments. that way you can grep for "-stuff" in a file, without it being interpreted as -s switch
<timte> Hi! I have a target systemd unit that is only used to start and stop multiple other services that are part of the same application. The unit file is called myapplicaiton.target so I have to use “systemd start myapplication.target”, but I’d rather skip the .target part and only run “systemd start myapplication”. Is this possible?
<pokmo> i see
<sondre> Anyone know how I can fix the buggy square around my cursor? https://i.imgur.com/QYwAIG8l.jpg
<Norux> sondre: maybe this helps? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1684240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1684240 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Lagging square around mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jaszczab> does anyone kown when dotnet core will be available on ubuntu 18.04?
<sondre> Norux: Thanks
<Norux> sondre: No problem
<isene> Upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04. All went fine - except that I used to have 12h battery time, and now I have 8h. Any tips for increasing battery time back to what I had on 17.10 (I ran TLP and still run TLP)?
<brainwash> isene: I suggest checking with powertop (cli program)
<s10gopal> i want to backup firefox and hexchat , how can i ?
<jluc_> maybe see https://github.com/linrunner/TLP/issues
<brainwash> s10gopal: your firefox profile is located in ~/.mozilla and hexchat configuration should be in ~/.config/hexchat
<isene> brainwash: Right. I wonder about this then: 1.21 W      1,3 ms/s     105,4        Interrupt      [0] HI_SOFTIRQ
<s10gopal> thx
<isene> brainwash: And this:   971 mW    100,0%                      Device         Radio device: btusb
<brainwash> bt is bluetooth
<Ubuntivity> Hello. I'm having problem with my PC buzzer (pcspkr). I had enabled it by unblacklisting it and modprobing it, this worked well, but it works only for 5 seconds after playing sound from other source! What could cause the problem??
<brainwash> isene: are these values not changing?
<isene> They remain pretty stable
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: How did you enable it, and are you use ALSA to playback sound or routing through PulseAudio?
<m2_teknix> I have an Ubuntu PC connected to a wireless network as well as ethernet. How can I force it use to wireless network for internet requestes without disconnecting it from ethernet
<isene> brainwash: And these: http://dpaste.com/3PNA6S1
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: I've removed the "blacklist pcspkr" line from "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: Not sure if using ALSA or PulseAudio! How can I tell?
<pragmaticenigma> m2_teknix: This article should help send you in the right direction. https://askubuntu.com/a/660008
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: how are you playing the test sound?
<Ubuntivity> using command line "beep"
<brainwash> isene: I guess you'll have to toggle those and see if power consumption goes down
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: for example "beep -f 440"
<brainwash> isene: especially Runtime PM for PCI Device NVIDIA Corporation GP107M
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: When I change volume level there is that "blip" sound, after that I can use "beep" correctly for 5 seconds, then the beep is not working anymore until I induce another sound like that "blip" again!
<brainwash> isene: maybe this can be tweaked via the nvidia driver
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: This is known behavior and is also why the device typically is blacklisted.
<s10gopal> how to install linux-headers-4.15.0-20-generic ?
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: Look at the section titled Ioctl Wackiness for more information: https://linux.die.net/man/1/beep
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: Oh, I never knew that!
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: I've figured some poor workaround, by playing some audio file with minimal volume to keep the pcspkr functional :/
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: My thought is with the common place of sound cards capable of much better sound output, it's hard to understand why someone would want to continue using the PCSPKR
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: Unless the PCSPKR was tied into the sound card such that it could provide audio in the absense of speakers attached to the sound output of the sound card
<s10gopal> brainwash, i was asking about firefox bookmarks and history and saved password
<cfhowlett> s10gopal, ffox has a sync utility
<White_Cat> hi
<s10gopal> thx
<Ubuntivity> pragmaticenigma: Well, for me I'm working on a script for some particular project that uses a classic buzzer rather than a speaker. I need a simple commandline script to play a particular sound frequency for a particular duration. I'm using beep for that purpose, not knowing about any better alternatives!
<newbie|3> test
<tangarora> trdt
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntivity: I'd nose around the web some. I'm sure you're not the only one to encounter this behavior. Hopefully the man page I sent you helps give you something to work with in your searches
<Ubuntivity> Thanks pragmaticenigma. I tried searching for some alternatives to beep, but couldn't get any useful results (perhaps my language is the barrier here!)
<yokowka> nacc good day! how to delete duplicates from source list ? here it is screenshot https://imgur.com/a/RwbLnui
<rmoore> Anyone familiar with any open sandbox environments a person could utilize for honing Linux network administration skills?
<cfhowlett> yokowka, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yokowka> cfhowlett this comand to shell and that's all?
<cfhowlett> yokowka, that will open it in the editor.  edit and save.
<yokowka> cfhowlett good. i'll do!
<pragmaticenigma> rmoore: You may find better answers in the #ubuntu-offtopic room or #networking
<rmoore> thank you!
<yokowka> cfhowlett https://imgur.com/a/tUyAFd0 https://imgur.com/a/KWwyKNg https://imgur.com/a/WRtR1gD where is duplicates?
<Ubuntivity> Not sure if I should, but I'll mention the best solution I've found so far: I've install "sox" package, than used "play -n" to generate a continuous silent sound, then I can use "beep" normally without modifying my current code :)
<cfhowlett> yokowka, wait you have artful and bionic sources?  NOT smart and WILL break things.  suggest you rebuild this correctly  try this:  https://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<cfhowlett> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/01/restore-your-sources-list-to-defaults.html
<DeMoLiSh> oi Galera
<DeMoLiSh> to testando minha internet aqui no meio do sertão
<cfhowlett> !es | DeMoLiSh
<ubottu> DeMoLiSh: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mohawk__> How good is 18.04
<DeMoLiSh> oi
<cfhowlett> mohawk__, do you have a specific ubuntu problem?  Please ask.
<DeMoLiSh> alguém me lê?
<cfhowlett> !br | DeMoLiSh sorry.  wrong language
<ubottu> DeMoLiSh sorry.  wrong language: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DeMoLiSh> oi
<DeMoLiSh> alguém me lê?
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<candidat> hello :)
<theTOOLM1N> hi
<theTOOLM1N> hmmmm
<theTOOLM1N> anyone know a good m$ group here
<theTOOLM1N> linux superstart stuck on a windows problem and i can only pull so much hair out of my head
<davide136> hi guys, need some help xorg.conf
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnpQRYK2Pcz
<davide136> glxinfo
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hv2ZZrKwkcl
<davide136> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh176v20nZc5
<davide136> davide136
<TheWild> hello
<tripty> Hello guys, just a question.
<tripty> Suppose I have package A which depends on pkg B. And pkg C which depends on B as well.
<tripty> After an update, there's new version of A, B and C. But I decide to upgrade only A. What will apt do? upgrade only A. A and B, but not reverse dependencies. Or A, B and C?
<TheWild> how to limit usable RAM space to first 2 GB on live distro? I managed to do it on installed one, but not on live.
<theTOOLMAN> apt will update dependencies
<theTOOLMAN> as will emerge and yum
<tripty> So, A and B? but not C?
<theTOOLMAN> no it will update b then a and c
<theTOOLMAN> apt is great for dependency modeling
<tripty> So if I update a pkg which depends in another which a lot of others depends at the same time. It will upgrade everyone?
<theTOOLMAN> in gentoo, you can mask b but then it wont update a or c
<theTOOLMAN> it will update the package tree based on dependency hierarcy
<tripty> Ok, but if using a ppa it could carry broken deps?right?
<theTOOLMAN> the ppa will tell it what the dependencies are and if they are broken, it could lock up apt
<tripty> ok
<theTOOLMAN> which is where you run apt install --force
<theTOOLMAN> or somehting like that
<theTOOLMAN> i know i have to do it when i install chrome
<tripty> I think pacman doesnt resolve reverse deps, that;s why I had the question
<eaglgenes101> Alright, I got a touchpad running under libinput that is vertically jumpy
<gde36> software update seems to have reset all my configurations and purged my desktop files?
<eaglgenes101> Like, if I move my finger diagonally, I get a path that is mostly diagonal, with vertical jumps seemingly at random
<cfhowlett> gde36, clean install would do that.  mere update woud not
<gde36> cfhowlett: it just did
<gde36> cfhowlett: to complete the update I had to restart lol
<gde36> default theme up
<eaglgenes101> Any idea about how to control this? I've already run over the libinput docs and manually calibrated touchpad range and thresholds
<eaglgenes101> And it still happens
<theTOOLMAN> get a mouse?
<theTOOLMAN> are you using a touchscreen or a touchpad
<usr123> cant see any drivers in additional drivers tab
<theTOOLMAN> are you using tmux for tabs?
<theTOOLMAN> or a gui?
<usr123> me?
<theTOOLMAN> yes
<theTOOLMAN> lspci and lsmod are your friends
<usr123> gui
<theTOOLMAN> yeah if you're gonna do linux, do linux right. from the cli
<theTOOLMAN> lsmod and lspci
<eaglgenes> anyway
<theTOOLMAN> along with journalctl -f
<eaglgenes> any ideas?
<theTOOLMAN> answer my question with more than an anyways
<theTOOLMAN> is it a touchscreen or a touchpad
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<eaglgenes> touchpad
<usr123> i have no clue what you're saying, new to linux
<theTOOLMAN> synaptics?
<Chatterly> lol
<eaglgenes> libinput
<Chatterly> case in point
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: there are commands on a command line interface
<eaglgenes> I remember it was fine in 17.10
<eaglgenes> Also, you might have noticed I got disconnected
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: lsmod show you modules
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: yes, what commands do i run?
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: lspci shows you what is connected on pci bus
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: lsusb shows you what is connected on the us bus
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: and journalctl -f tails your logs so that you can see what is going on
<theTOOLMAN> eaglgenes: libinput is the generic input driver. is the physical device synaptics?
<eaglgenes> Yeah, that's what it's named at least
<theTOOLMAN> and have you installed the synaptic utilities?
<eaglgenes> No, which package is that?
<gde36> cfhowlett: you have any suggestions? KVIRC for example is still here it just purged my settings for it.
<theTOOLMAN> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics - Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<cfhowlett> in normal circumstances, an update would not wipe your your config settings.  Not enough info for me to hazard a guess
<gde36> cfhowlett: how shall I give you enough info?
<eaglgenes> Says I already have the latest version
<cfhowlett> opne a terminal.  inxi -f | pastebinit
<gde36> my username still works
<gde36> k
<cfhowlett> inxi -F | pastebinit
<theTOOLMAN> eaglgenes: what is the display environment that you're using?
<gde36> it wont let me open a terminal :/
<gde36> ill just try reboot again first
<theTOOLMAN> hahahahahaha
<theTOOLMAN> easy way to open a terminal if you cant find your terminal app
<theTOOLMAN> ctrl + alt + 3
<eaglgenes> GNOME on wayland
<eaglgenes> Not sure which of those is the display environment
<theTOOLMAN> eaglgenes: i haven't used gnome in a long time
<theTOOLMAN> eaglgenes: i use xfce4 and it has a settings utility for managing your synaptics touchpad options
<theTOOLMAN> and idk what package youll need of synaptic utilities for wayland. the one i sent you was for x
<eaglgenes> Oddly, it's only vertically jumpy. The horizontal movement is just fine.
<eaglgenes> Actually scratch that it's jumpy in both axes
<theTOOLMAN> yeah probably a sample rate problem
<theTOOLMAN> you'll need to get into your mouse/touchpad settings in your setting manager and tweak your settings
<theTOOLMAN> being that you're runing the unfashionable gnome, i can't help you much there
<gde33> that was funny, it just decided I wanted to log in as the guest user
<gde33> back to the ordinary now
<theTOOLMAN> gde33: you need to learn bash
<gde33> theTOOLMAN: howso?
<theTOOLMAN> go back to windows if youre gonna be a guiboy
<eaglgenes> Anyway, how would you go about doing this on XFCE? Maybe I can se if I can find a parallel in GNOME
<cfhowlett> I should have thought of that.  glad you got it figured out.
<theTOOLMAN> start -> settings -> mouse/touchpad
<yokowka> cfhowlett bless you angels from heaven! in ubuntu-ru everyone are angry! more best to you!!!!
<gde33> theTOOLMAN: I didn't even remember I created a guest account. Why I would want to log into it after the update is a mystery.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<theTOOLMAN> gde33: did it autologin?
<gde33> yeah
<theTOOLMAN> thats lame
<theTOOLMAN> i'd never let my machines autologin
<cfhowlett> gde33, guest account is auto created.  you must have accidentally selected it.  it will not autologin to the guest
<pi__> hi
<gde33> in useraccounts it swaped. Just put the main acc on auto loggin
<gde33> anyway, thanks for the laughs :P
<pi__> what?
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: i just want wifi to run on my system, i dont understand any of that means
<usr123> I have tried installing bcmwl from kernel source
<usr123> it does not work
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: install wicd
<theTOOLMAN> thats what i use to manage wifi on my laptops
<theTOOLMAN> or is your machine not recognizing the card at all?
<theTOOLMAN> and you're sure that your wireless card is broadcom?
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: It says unable to reach some archives run apt-get update, I ran update and it shows the same error
<theTOOLMAN> run: nslookup google.com
<theTOOLMAN> can it resolve?
<usr123> no
<theTOOLMAN> do you have a lan connection?
<usr123> usb teethering
<theTOOLMAN> that is how you're getting your internet?
<usr123> I wonder why the drivers are not showing up in addtional drivers tab in software and updates
<usr123> its ubuntu 18.04 by the way
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: Yes
<theTOOLMAN> but you can't resolve?
<theTOOLMAN> run: ping -c1 8.8.8.8
<usr123> no
<usr123> connect: Network is unreachable
<usr123> runs fine
<usr123> now
<usr123> packets recieved
<theTOOLMAN> so do the nslookup again
<ca_cabotage> hey all, I have a problem with transferring files on one HDD filling up my install SSD - I have two drives on my laptop, an SSD I boot from, and a HDD in a bay that I keep files on. The HDD has two ext4 partitions that are mounted, I am trying to transfer files from one of those partitions to the other partition, however - it is ALSO filling up my SSD, and the transfer eventually fails because the SSD fills
<ca_cabotage> up. what is going on here?
<usr123> got output
<hfp> hey, what does this permission mode mean: 2700? I've only every used permission modes that start with 0
<usr123> wicd got installed
<usr123> what next
<theTOOLMAN> open wicd
<theTOOLMAN> and see if your device is listed in there
<usr123> done
<compdoc> ca_cabotage, guess the OS is caching the files to the ssd before writing. you might try rsync instead
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: No
<solsTiCe> ca_cabotage: I do'nt see how that's possible ? what are you using ? nuatilus ? cp ?
<usr123> I dont see wifi devices
<theTOOLMAN> does ifconfig -a
<theTOOLMAN> show your device?
<theTOOLMAN> or even better, does lshw show your devices?
<usr123> yes
<usr123> broadcast=yes
<theTOOLMAN> which of them?
<theTOOLMAN> ifconfig or lshw?
<ca_cabotage> i'm using dolphin for a drag and drop
<usr123> lshw
<ca_cabotage> no idea wtf is going on
<theTOOLMAN> ca_cabotage: use rsync
<solsTiCe> ca_cabotage: what is filling up on the SSD ? /var/cache ? what directory ? /tmp ?
<theTOOLMAN> and make sure your ext4 partition that you're copying to is actually mounted. otherwise, you'll just be copying to a folder on yout / mount
<theTOOLMAN> mount -l will tell you what is mounted
<ca_cabotage> theTOOLMAN, i'll give it a shot - but still curious why this would be happening? i want to fix it - I should be able to drag and drop between partitions on my hdd without affecting the ssd - it's a pain in the ass to use rsync when i shouldnt have to
<ca_cabotage> solsTiCe, I'm still trying to figure out where it is filling up
<Plumble> Trying to import iptables rules with iptables-persistent package on ub 18.04 they do get imported but doesnt persist through boot,any thoughts?
<theTOOLMAN> well copy doesn't make temporary files so i feel it is safe to assume that your other partitions aren't mounted.
<ca_cabotage> theTOOLMAN, yeah i did check and it is mounted
<theTOOLMAN> ca_cabotage: du -h --mac-depth=1 until you find what is going on. start in /
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: make sure that your user is in the groups "plugdev" and "netdev"
<usr123> Why isn't broadcom listed inside software updates??
<cfhowlett> !broadcom | usr123
<ubottu> usr123: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: you said that lshw showed the device. is ifconfig -a showing the device?
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: no, it says broadcast=yes
<JonFriesen> hey friends, I'm curious about opinions LVM partitioning vs manual partitioning. It seems like LVM is a bit more complex and may cause issues... it also seems like it's been around for a while and should be fairly mature.
<theTOOLMAN> broadcast=yes? lol what friends
<theTOOLMAN> JonFriesen: if you use lvm on your / partition, you have to have initramfs which has a module for lvm in it. this causes a slower bootup
<jmgb4_> Hey fellas. I am just looking to add a static dns in but I think networkmanager keeps on changing it. Where is the proper place to set IPs for dns
<cfhowlett> !lvm | JonFriesen, haven't used it myself but lvm is supported
<ubottu> JonFriesen, haven't used it myself but lvm is supported: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<theTOOLMAN> JonFriesen: lvm is good for extra partitions outside of /
<theTOOLMAN> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: that was for you
<Plumble> JonFriesen: can utilise snapshot of volumes
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, I know. NetworkManager keeps on forcing an overwrite of that.
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: if you read through the documentation, it will tell you how to override the dhcp issued dns server
<PhazonicRidley> hello, i am trying to install xubuntu on my rpi 3B+, i had to get the latest fw from rpi team's github and replaced the boot files, it boots, but i cannot control the pi with my mouse and keyboard does anyone know y?
<PhazonicRidley> i have tried ubuntu mate which booted and had the same issue, and reg ubuntu which did not boot at all
<usr123> lspci -nn -d 14e4: what if this command gives no response?
<david_3> Hey, I was wondering if there was a way to have ubuntu muted on lock
<theTOOLMAN> PhazonicRidley: try raspian
<david_3> ./sleep
<JonFriesen> theTOOLMAN: that's pretty cool! I didn't read anything about snapshots
<theTOOLMAN> JonFriesen: snapshots are cool. just remember that / being lvm requires a whole extra sequence at startup
<theTOOLMAN> which takes time
<theTOOLMAN> but also know that things can be expanded easily with lvm
<theTOOLMAN> so it def has its pros and cons
<JonFriesen> theTOOLMAN: aah okay, I have a x1 carbon and I went the LVM route and have found it a bit slower
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, Not really. Thats pretty old documentation and referring to non existent directories.
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: are you using systemd, openrc, or sysvinit?
<jmgb4_> systemd. The default with Ubuntu
<pavlos> jmgb4_: you can add "nameserver 1.1.1.1" in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<PhazonicRidley> theTOOLMAN: raspbain doesnt have what i need, i need upadated repos for shit and i need python 3.6
<PhazonicRidley> raspbain has neither of those
<theTOOLMAN> PhazonicRidley: hmmmmm.... never ran raw ubuntu on a pi.
<PhazonicRidley> do u have a pi 3B+?
<theTOOLMAN> PhazonicRidley: but i'm sure you can download the python source and build it
<jmgb4_> PhazonicRidley, What do you need 3.6 for? You can add the ppa
<jmgb4_> PhazonicRidley, I have a 3b+
<theTOOLMAN> and gcc will let you cross compile so you can compile it on your desktop and move the package to your pi
<theTOOLMAN> much faster than building on an arm
<pavlos> jmgb4_: then "sudo resolvconf -u" to activate the change
<jmgb4_> PhazonicRidley, Only reason why I ask why do you need 3.6 python on it is because I use my pi a lot, havent ran into the issue of needing it yet but that may come in the future
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: +1 on what pavlos was saying
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, I got it
<PhazonicRidley> i am using discord.py
<PhazonicRidley> which works best on 3.6
<PhazonicRidley> also, the bot i will host needs 3.6
<jmgb4_> pavlos, Good thing resolvconf isnt even installed. Hah
<jmgb4_> Need to install a tool to fix ubuntus breakage, love it
<PhazonicRidley> alright, ill give raspbain another go, as i cant get any version of ubuntu to work
<handle0> Does anyone know how to configure 802.1ad using netplan or how to get it to work on boot with the 18.04 release?
<usr123> seems like my card is a realtek
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: does the network manager you're using have an option to force a static dns?
<theTOOLMAN> usr123: that would make sense why your broadcom wasn't finding it
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, Yeah but something in systemd is forcing to overwrite it
<antonio__> alguien que entienda español, que quisiera ayudarme?
<theTOOLMAN> is it systemd networking?
<jmgb4_> Which is why systemd is garbage but thats another talk
<pavlos> !es | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jmgb4_> The dns is still defaulting to the networkmanager default of 127.0.0.53
<usr123> theTOOLMAN: So, how do I run wifi now?
<theTOOLMAN> same way
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, Maybe
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: i'm trying to find where the systemd network conf file is
<usr123> what way?
<jmgb4_> Same
<JonFriesen> theTOOLMAN: thanks for answering my questions, and providing those links on LVM :)
<theTOOLMAN> JonFriesen: glad i can help
<theTOOLMAN> i'm currently pulling my hair out over an msi deployment with gpo on windows. i hate windows
<theTOOLMAN> !windoze
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<theTOOLMAN> hahahahaha
<eaglgenes> Sounds like package management is quite a useful tool
<theTOOLMAN> i love that response
<akay> hahaha
<theTOOLMAN> an msi is the windoze equivalent to a .dpkg
<jmgb4_> I think its time to rm -rf this garbage... why do you have to change 100 things to get a static dns.
<handle0> Is it possible to change from 802.1Q to 802.1ad without removing the VLAN from the interface?
<theTOOLMAN> i just configure dns on my dhcp server
<handle0> i.e., just changing the protocol?
<theTOOLMAN> handle0: if you do that, it will move to vlan1
<eaglgenes> Last time I had to open windows, I was running around checking every program for updates because there's no central way to check which ones have updates
<jmgb4_> Thats like saying to somebody thats trying to work on their car that you just take it to the mechanic theTOOLMAN lol.
<jmgb4_> Not really fixing the issue here
<eaglgenes> It was a dedicated update session, so I didn't have problems with windows shutting down on me
<theTOOLMAN> well i'm a senior sys admin at a pretty big company and they through this task on my desk knowing i don't do win bs
<eaglgenes> But there was the feeling I missed something even after I checked each program
<jmgb4_> Security engineer. Built plenty of custom dns servers theTOOLMAN, fighting with 10 different applicatoins to get a simple dns fix. yeah.
<handle0> Can you rename the type of protocol?
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: kinda why i left systemd for openrc
<theTOOLMAN> systemd is nice but it needs work
<theTOOLMAN> same with wayland
<theTOOLMAN> though wayland needs much more work
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, Is that even possible with ubuntu? I run gentoo at home with openrc and thats fine. I could have fixed this issue in 10 seconds
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: that was my secret... gentoo
<handle0> theTOOLMAN: where does "ip link" store its configuration on the filesystem?
<theTOOLMAN> handle0: what do you mean ip link?
<theTOOLMAN> oh... nvm
<theTOOLMAN> thats a good question
<theTOOLMAN> !ip
<handle0> theTOOLMAN: "ip link add link eth0 eth0.24 type vlan proto 802.1ad id 24" <- where is this stored at on the filesystem?
<theTOOLMAN> ok
<theTOOLMAN> that is a temporary thing... it will be gone on reboot
<theTOOLMAN> not sure where it stores it though
<theTOOLMAN> only time i ever need it is when i need to add an interface to do something i shouldn't be doing
<jmgb4_> my next task theTOOLMAN is figure out how to get metasploit on this machine without setting off all the bells and whistles on the PAs
<theTOOLMAN> jmgb4_: metasploit.... thats a fun one
<handle0> it's somewhere, because I can't change it from 802.1Q to Ad
<handle0> nevermind
<jmgb4_> theTOOLMAN, I have kali installed on here as well and I am surprised we dont get warnings everytime that updates.
<theTOOLMAN> i've never been able to get kali to update
<tgm4883> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pavlos> jmgb4_: "nmcli dev show" should list DNS info
<jmgb4_> Need to fix your keys most likely but we shuld stick to what tgm just said
<theTOOLMAN> i just go through their app list and have an ubuntu install where  i put those packages.
<jmgb4_> pavlos, Yeah its in there but the first DNS is to 127.0.0.53 which is where networkmanager lives. From there it does who knows what. nslookup isnt showing anything helpful either
<jmgb4_> I am out of ideas though and getting frustrated lol
<longword> systemd-resolve --status
<tgm4883> jmgb4_: nmcli shouldn't list 127.0.0.53 as the DNS
<nacc> jmgb4_: 127.0.0.53 is systemd-resolved, not nm
<Squarism> So is 18.04 working well?
<tgm4883> Squarism: not really a support question, and quite subjective at that
<leftyfb> Squarism: try it
<Squarism> i guess i could do that
<JimBuntu> Squarism try /join #ubuntu-discuss
<slyrus> so I'm getting a crash on attempting to log in after upgrading to bionic behavior. presumably some sort of nvidia driver-related issue. should I file a bug?
<ebo> Hi
<jmgb4_> nacc, Ah.. so I need to nuke systemd-resolved somehow
<jmgb4_> nope
<jmgb4_>  in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf everything is correct
<theTOOLMAN> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<nacc> jmgb4_: what is your actual issue? (sorry just catching up)
<gabboman> Hi, where can I ask for help with the ubuntu openstack thing?
<nacc> jmgb4_: systemd-resolve --status may help you if it's a name resolution issue
<nacc> gabboman: #ubuntu-server most likely
<gabboman> thanks
<jmgb4_> nacc, Got it working now. Not sure exactly what the issue was but either systemd or nm was fighting me on allowing static dns
<nacc> jmgb4_: ok.
<jmgb4_> I dont get why the distro has to make it so difficult to get one thing done. To change a 5 to a 9 anywhere it seems like you have to go through 50000 configs at the same time
<ebo> I'm looking for a way to change some app icon on dash2dock, tried to change it in /usr/share/applications but no luck. Suggestions?
<tgm4883> jmgb4_: I don't know what issues you were dealing with, but you should have been able to do that through network manager quite easily
<jmgb4_> tgm4883, Should have yes. something kept on overwriting it.
<nacc> jmgb4_: i also don't know what you mean by a 5 to a 9.
<tgm4883> nacc: I think that was hyperbole
<jmgb4_> nacc, Just saying something simple
<tgm4883> jmgb4_: I'm going to fall back onto whatever you were seeing isn't typical
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<jmgb4_> I hope I dont have to go through that again
<jmgb4_> Now back to rolling certificates for firewalls
 * jmgb4_ sighs.
<nacc> jmgb4_: ok. I don't know, my opinion is the same as tgm4883 without a reproducible test case
<brwoods> Question, in the efi entry ubuntu 18.04 creates, how is it that I acn rename it to something like ubuntu-18.04?
<jmgb4_> nacc, If I am bored in a couple of hours I will dig back into it
<brwoods> been trying do that, grub-install sort of works but not when you disconect the harddrive from the system and reconnect it.
<dbk227> Hey guys. Wifes Win10 machine (which is set up with bitlocker) needs the OS to be reinstalled. I've booted Ubuntu 18.04 via USB to grab her personal files (pictures mostly). But not sure how to proceed to get into the partition everything is in
<dbk227> It looks like bitlocker is preventingme form seeing inside it.
<thinky> hey there
<Assid> hi
<Assid> im running lighttpd with mod_compress
<nacc> dbk227: i would think the point of bitlocker would prevent that
<Assid> the compressed directory shows the files fine .. but the content served is still the uncompressed one..
<Assid> can someone help me with this..
<Assid> lighttpd seems to be pretty much dead
<pragmaticenigma> dbk227: You won't be able to access a bitlocker protected volume externally. I'm not aware of any tools that can mount and unlock bitlocker protected drives
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: will try to keep that in mind..
<nacc> brwoods: why do you want to? does it matter enough?
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: mod_compress compresses the information in transit. The client application automatically decompresses the content once it is received.
<dbk227> nacc: I found a video about a utility called disklocker that looks like it might work
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: yes, but it can also cache it in the directory if you wish it to. However, the content served is not compressed.. content-encoding doesn't show up as gzip
<dbk227> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7XT5fK4iwA
<dbk227> However it specifically states its for Linux
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: It is possible the client is not configured to accept gzip compression
<nacc> dbk227: not really interested in external tools to do someting that's not supported :)
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: what tool are you using to test with?
<david_3> hey, to repeat. I was wondering if it was possible to automatically mute on sleep/screen lock
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: unlikely.. chrome works fine.. im even seeing other sites showing up with gzip encoding
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: chrome .. developer tools
<Assid> i have a feeling its something to do with lighttpd  .. than anything.. i guess i should consider nginx
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: are you testing across the internet, local network, localhost?
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: internet .. can you check it from your end as well ?
<routa> hey, I've noticed that some of my log files in /var/log get HUGE after upgrading to 18.10 really fast for some reason, and since im running ubuntu on a 32gb hard drive I'd love to find a temporary solution to this till I can figure out what causes this. I believe you are supposed to be able to limit the size of log files somehow but I forget
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: I wouldn't recommend posting the link here... and I am not able to test it at the moment
<nacc> routa: is something actually getting logged? also, 18.04, i assume
<Assid> im considering testing it with nginx next
<Younder> Actually I am fine with Apache, but mongodb sounds like a performer.
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: The documentation here: http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/wiki/Docs_ModCompress mentions that the webserver needs to have permissions to read from the caching directory. Is that true for you?
<Younder> It is true for all web-servers
<Assid> yes.. it creates the files .. s
<routa> nacc: my bad. Yeh I've been checking the logs and they are filled with all kinds of stuff, I think I know whats causing it but I remember that you can limit the size and I'd like to do that before I can find a more permanent solution
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: also double check the file size limits on compression? Max file size is 128MB
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: all tiny files.. 2-300kb
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: are they binary files?
<Assid> nope.. js /css files but still no joy
<nacc> routa: which log file?
<Younder> Assid, yes, the 1024 block size means a lot of waste
<ask-ygU5AP56> hello
<ask-ygU5AP56> I want to disable the nvidia logo upon startup of X
<ask-ygU5AP56> 18.04
<ask-ygU5AP56> I see no xorg.conf, is creating one ok?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I rather avoid messing some automatic setup up
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: if you don't have constructive topics to add, please do not add commentary
<brwoods> nacc: has to do with switching between multiple version of ubuntu etc for testing purposes and messing with grub isn't really wanted
<Draconiator> I think 18.04 Xubuntu performs a lot better than 16.04 did on my netbook for some reason.  did they do some code streamlining?
<pragmaticenigma> Assid: I would have to say if everything in that documentation page I sent was followed, it should be working. I'm not certain NGINX is going to help further, but it can't hurt to try and see. Might help trouble shoot the issue further
<nacc> brwoods: why does the string used in uefi matter for that? or you mean you are doing distinct registrations in uefi?
<nacc> ask-ygU5AP56: i doubt xorg is making an nvidia logo show up
<Assid> pragmaticenigma: yes , ive been trying to work with it for hours.. but theres no help in the lighttpd channel either
<brwoods> nacc: because having ubuntu and ubuntu as two entries doesn't really help much
<pragmaticenigma> ask-ygU5AP56: X.org no longer uses xorg.conf files, it generates them on the fly during boot. If you have the nvidia configuration tool, I believe there is an option in there to turn off the logo splash.
<ask-ygU5AP56> nacc, err?
<nacc> brwoods: right, that's what i meant. So most people (I think) put ubuntu as the uefi entry, and then have the various distros in grub
<ask-ygU5AP56> pragmaticenigma, yeah, it turns it off by creating a xorg.conf
<brwoods> this has to be automatic and portable so grub doesn't really do much in way of that
<brwoods> er, that was for nacc
<iopq> how do I get my integrated to work while I have a gpu in?
<nacc> brwoods: i think this is all in the efi config manager
<gareppa> where does 18.04 save screenshots taken with the print screen button?
<nacc> ask-ygU5AP56: are you using the nvidia binary driver? possibly with the nvidia control center or whatever it's called?
<routa> nacc: syslog kern.log and system.journal
<ask-ygU5AP56> nacc, yeah, that's why the logo shows up
<iopq> It used to work before with a different card, but it's no longer working
<nacc> gareppa: Pictures/
<nacc> gareppa: in your home dir
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, in that a bios issue?
<brwoods> nacc: I know, but when I do a grub-install it works but fails to... I'll just figure it out myself
<CheetahPixie> Okay, so
<sky_> hey i need a ubuntu flavour with wine-mono gecko , crossover , java , steam  pre downloaded, flash player as gaming live cd not more than around 1.2 Gbs if that is possible ? as alternative ubuntu game pack is over 2.2 gigs
<CheetahPixie> I need a little help.
<nacc> routa: i think the journal can be limited, not sure about the others
<ask-ygU5AP56> s/in/aint
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, no, because the screen will show "low graphics mode" pop-up when I set integrated to be the default
<CheetahPixie> I can't seem to get Wine 3.7 in.
<CheetahPixie> It shows that I have Wine 2.8 on Ubuntu 17.10.
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | CheetahPixie
<ubottu> CheetahPixie: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<gareppa> oh right lol thanks
<nacc> ask-ygU5AP56: i assume that' sp robably configurable in the nvidia control center then
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, iono, should work fine then if the os sees it
<nacc> brwoods: what? fails to what?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, OS doesn't see it
<CheetahPixie> In essence, I have here wine-staging that is 3.7.0, and then a bunch of Wine stuff that is 2.0.2. Somewhere in the mix, it gets confused and reports Wine 2.18 or something; I wanna remove these older versions, but not sure how I would go about that, or what to snipe.
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, I should say xrandr doesn't see it and lshw does
<sky_> hey i need a ubuntu flavour with wine-mono gecko , crossover , java , steam  pre downloaded, flash player as gaming live cd not more than around 1.2 Gbs if that is possible ? as alternative ubuntu game pack is over 2.2 gigs forgot to add android studio if that needed as well
<CheetahPixie> Wait, wine64-development 2.18 is installed. hmm
<nacc> sky_: i don't believe any flavor does that.
<CheetahPixie> libwine-development, wine32-development, wine64-development... hmm
<GrimSleepless> Well it is lighter on the computer, so yeah it would help
<CheetahPixie> (I have a 64 bit Wineprefix by the way and want to keep that.)
<sky_> nacc will you ask devs to make one flavour like i mentioned with size not exceeding too much
<Some_Person> I'm a bit surprised that I can't seem to find an application that can view text messages on a phone via the Bluetooth Message Access Profile. Is there something I'm missing?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, what's Xorg say? paerhaps it's trying to initialize the wrong card?
<ask-ygU5AP56> s/pear/per
<Some_Person> It's a standard protocol that things like vehicles and smartwatches often use
<pragmaticenigma> CheetahPixie: If you are developing an application, you may find better assistance in the #ubuntu-app-devel
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, how do I check?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, oldschool thinking I'd say X needs correct information which display to hook up to which card and what driver to load. xorg log is at /var/log/Xorg.0.log or so
<CheetahPixie> I am not.
<CheetahPixie> I have no idea why those were installed.
<pragmaticenigma> CheetahPixie: I'm having a difficult time understanding what you are attempting to do
<CheetahPixie> Basically.
<CheetahPixie> An old Wine 2.18 was in my system for some reason.
<CheetahPixie> And I tried to update, but despite 3.7 existing on my system, winecfg still reported 2.18.
<CheetahPixie> I was trying to fix that.
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, I lack knowledge tho how this new generating-on-the-fly-config-X works though
<sky_> hey i need a ubuntu flavour with wine-mono gecko , crossover , java , steam  pre downloaded, flash player as gaming live cd not more than around 1.2 Gbs if that is possible ? as alternative ubuntu game pack is over 2.2 gigs forgot to add vbox ,android studio if that needed as well
<CheetahPixie> Decided I'd do a reinstall real quick.
<CheetahPixie> Going to report back where that goes.
<pragmaticenigma> CheetahPixie: The support version of Wine in Ubuntu is 1.6 currently (if I'm reading the package management correctly)
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, what am I looking for
<CheetahPixie> 3.7 is the latest staging, 3.0 is the latest stable.
<pragmaticenigma> CheetahPixie: Ubuntu never distributes software that isn't from the developers stable branch.
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, EE
<nacc> sky_: please stop asking the same question and ignoring the answer you were given.
<CheetahPixie> Wonder where that package comes from then.
<nacc> sky_: and no, i won't ask the devs to do that
<sky_> moving to distrowatch may be there some one make a new linux distro
<pragmaticenigma> CheetahPixie: is this a machine you have owned and maintained or did someone give it to you?
<ask-ygU5AP56> sky_, make your own
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, only some warnings
<CheetahPixie> I set it up myself.
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, dunno bro
<iopq> about fonts
<CheetahPixie> (And of course this is my machine.)
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, somehow it's not picking it up, mayhap some more info in dmesg?
<pragmaticenigma> CheetahPixie: How did you install Wine? Where did you find instructions?
<ask-ygU5AP56> what's it, var/log/messages ?
<CheetahPixie> I don't even remember how I came upon those old packages.
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, what are you trying to achieve anyway, multi screen, both cards working at the same time hooked to a separate monitor?
<CheetahPixie> Me using computers and installing junk is like a good night out drinking; I don't remember what, when or where or how this package ended up on my system.
<ask-ygU5AP56> CheetahPixie, that's the first heads up, from what I hear
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, yes, that's what I'm trying to achieve
<ask-ygU5AP56> CheetahPixie, to quit that is
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, it worked before
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, well, what did you change?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, but my GPU died so I replaced it with a different one
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, still AMD
<CheetahPixie> Not really.
<ask-ygU5AP56> ok, same class?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, much older one
<CheetahPixie> I've been doing it for 19 years, and this sorta stuff is how I've lerned.
<ask-ygU5AP56> as in same version of card?
<ask-ygU5AP56> k
<ask-ygU5AP56> :/
<CheetahPixie> So.
<ask-ygU5AP56> CheetahPixie, drinking
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, in between I used JUST the integrated and it worked
<CheetahPixie> Oh, I don't drink.
<ask-ygU5AP56> CheetahPixie, is what I write about
<CheetahPixie> It was an analogy.
<ask-ygU5AP56> CheetahPixie, good on you
<ask-ygU5AP56> CheetahPixie, what driver do you use? amd fglrx or radeon opensource?
<CheetahPixie> "Errors were encountered while processing: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-McdoJL/129-libsane1_1.0.27-1-experimental2ubuntu2.1_i386.deb"
<CheetahPixie> amdgpu
<CheetahPixie> fglrx is long since deprecated.
<Draconiator> they should call the next version of Ubuntu "Cheating Cheetah" because  well I have no idea how it runs so good on rotten potatoes lol
<ask-ygU5AP56> well whatever ;)
<ask-ygU5AP56> you know what I mean
<ask-ygU5AP56> proptrietary/opensource
<ask-ygU5AP56> propr*
<CheetahPixie> :P
<CheetahPixie> fglrx is a rotten shroom.
<ask-ygU5AP56> Draconiator, /me has been using lubuntu for the past year on a z60m - 2GB ram, 1.7GHz pentium m
<ask-ygU5AP56> working fine as a daily driver, only hacks a tad with youtube + flash
<GrimSleepless> You shouldn't use fglrx anymore
<ask-ygU5AP56> 240p is max it does
<ask-ygU5AP56> oh man, they're waking up
<ask-ygU5AP56> foret fglrx
<ask-ygU5AP56> forget*
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq,so which driver are you using for the ati card, the proprietary whatever its now called or the opensource one?
<lapaga> maybe radeon driver not amdgpu
<Draconiator> <---Xubuntu on a 1.1GHZ Intel Atom N270, 1GB RAM, and Intel 945 graphics.
<CheetahPixie> Ayyy I got an N270 or N280 here.
<CheetahPixie> (Not Spectre vulnerable, so ha)
<ask-ygU5AP56> Draconiator, yeah, it worked fine w/ 512MB or so
<ask-ygU5AP56> I added a SSD to the machine and being  roughly 15 years old, it performs alright
<Draconiator> I did try and load it on my desktop because needed to format the SSD to upgrade to 18.04 and the darn thing loaded in like 5 seconds.
<ask-ygU5AP56> :)
<ask-ygU5AP56> yeah that's the bottleneck
<ask-ygU5AP56> mostly
<ask-ygU5AP56> for like daily performance I find ssd to be one of the key upgrades, given 2+GB ram is avail
<ask-ygU5AP56> daily driver = dwarf fortress, ssh, mozilla, office
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, open source one
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, what's dmesg say?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, lots of things, what am I looking for?
<ask-ygU5AP56> grep -i dri
<ask-ygU5AP56> I recommend you less it though since you're looking for messages next to the dri messages
<ask-ygU5AP56> look for radeon
<ask-ygU5AP56> caseless
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> if I install qt creator will it install all qt dependencies?
<ask-ygU5AP56> try w/ apt and see what it suggests
<ask-ygU5AP56> my bet is yes, if it's a dependency
<Peyam> ask-ygU5AP56, was it to me?
<ask-ygU5AP56> yess
<ask-ygU5AP56> if you install via apt then sure, I reckon it pulls deps, from my experience, it does
<iopq> it has like 3 of these: [    0.812615] radeon 0000:02:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000040000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880415a93c00
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, any errors?
<ask-ygU5AP56> like DRM/DRI I think is what you look for; there RADEON with capital letters *I think*
<ask-ygU5AP56> just give it a read
<ask-ygU5AP56> and look for error
<Peyam> ask-ygU5AP56, I wont be using qt at all. I try to find a good IDE for console application in c++. do you recommend any good solution?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, everything is green, that means no errors, right?
<ask-ygU5AP56> Peyam, nope
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, iono dude
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's text
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, it's colored text
<ask-ygU5AP56> if ubuntu colours it somehow then that's ubuntu's thing
<ask-ygU5AP56> I doubt it picks off errors
<ask-ygU5AP56> the colour process that is
<ask-ygU5AP56> hmm, I see some errors on mine and they're red; some are not though.
<CheetahPixie> uh
<CheetahPixie> wine keeps complaining about libsanew
<CheetahPixie> what do?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, what exactly happens? is your integrated graphics card monitor output blank?
 * ask-ygU5AP56 just cooked some on par beef & cabbage stew
<ask-ygU5AP56> alright
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, write what's up Imma see to try and help you out
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, integrated monitor is on, but showing black screen
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, when I hit reload, I see a load-out image on it, but nothing while Ubuntu is running
<iopq> *reboot
<ask-ygU5AP56> ok then it sounds like an X issue
<ask-ygU5AP56> is an external monitor hooked to the discrete gpu (radeon) ?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, I made the AMD card hook up to the main monitor which is the discrete GPU one, and another monitor to the integrated
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, you hook it up then boot or hook it up once booted?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, I left it hooked up while booting
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, ok, I think it's worth trying to boot up just with the integrated card plugged in, for a test
<ask-ygU5AP56> so, power off machine hard; power off monitors hard; disconnect radeon monitor; leave integrated monitor connected; power on monitors; power on machine
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, take out the GPU out of the slot?
<ask-ygU5AP56> observe results
<ask-ygU5AP56> no
<ask-ygU5AP56> just leave it monitorless upon hard reboot
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, I get no output when I do that
<ask-ygU5AP56> and keep a powered on monitor hooked onto the integrated card
<ask-ygU5AP56> no output even from bios?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, because BIOS is set to have PCIe as default monitor
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, when I switch to integrated being default, I can see the bios on the screen
<ask-ygU5AP56> ok, well, is that crucial for you? to have the PCIe as default?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, but when I boot into Ubuntu I get low graphics mode on that monitor
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, no, but it just doesn't work in Ubuntu when I boot up with integrated as the default I get low graphics mode
<ask-ygU5AP56> what's low graphics mode? 256, 640x480 ?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, it's an error message telling me to fix my shit, it doesn't actually work
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, something something you're in low graphics mode, fix your drivers
<ask-ygU5AP56> well, what does it say in Xorg's and dmesg's logs then?
<ask-ygU5AP56> any errors and if any, what ?
<iopq> one sec let me do that again
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm can't shut down! I've got a message "A stop job is running for Advanced key-value store (no timeout)" and has been running for over 15 minutes!
<ask-ygU5AP56> Seven_Six_Two, hold in your power button; that oughta shut it down; otherwise, there's always the power cord to pull
<ioria> lol
<ioria> Seven_Six_Two, did you install redis ?
<nacc> ask-ygU5AP56: while that is true, that's not necessarily great advice to give
<strangeqargo> soo ubuntu upgrade borked my video setup (gdm3 fails miserably, lightdm  almost works) and I can't enter grub menu (since 17.10) because.. it doesn't react to shift :D
<Seven_Six_Two> ioria, a while ago, I guess I never removed it... I did magic sysrq and will remove it
<ioria> Seven_Six_Two, ok, if you don't need it anymore
<nacc> strangeqargo: shift? did you mean escape?
<strangeqargo> ooh it's escape now? Should check tomorrow.
<onefix> Anyone else having trouble compiling ffmpeg on 18.04?
<nacc> onefix: it's available in the repository
<PsychoBoB> guys
<isene> brainwash: I solved the issues with powertop. Thanks for reminding me :-)
<PsychoBoB> How I can to access the S3 Amazon using ubuntu?
<onefix> Yeah, but I need nvenc, which is why I'm trying to compile it.  It did fine on 16.04 and it seems to go through the compilation fine ... it's failing on the x264 libraries...
<isene> brainwash: Actually, now I have an extra hour of battery time since upgrading to 18.04 (13+ hours)
<Sven_vB> rfkill --list has lots of entries of the form number + ": hci" + number + ": Bluetooth"; how can I discover more details like the MAC, or their USB address? (they're USB BT dongles)
<nacc> Sven_vB: lsusb?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, https://pastebin.com/6rkSDbBs
<iopq> this is with integrated being default, but also the other screen being plugged in
<phinxy> On bionic beaver I'm having the issue that right-click context-menus/popup-windows only shows for the fraction of a second, then disappears. The issue only arise when starting programs directly in Xorg, on their own tty linux console, without any WM.  It has something to do with the mouse cursor focus because if the cursor is moved fast enough out of the program, the right-click menu stays open until the menu
<phinxy> is mouse overed.  I've tried to add a xorg.conf mouse device and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Some_Person> I'm a bit surprised that I can't seem to find an application that can view text messages on a phone via the Bluetooth Message Access Profile. Is there something I'm missing?
<Plumble> Isnt there any way to have iptables rules persist through reboots in 18.04? Not using ufw cmd normal iptables syntax
<phinxy> Plumble? On Debian I put the iptable rules in /etc/network/interfaces
<phinxy> But interfaces seems to be deprecated so perhaps not a good idea
<EriC^^> Plumble: look into iptables-save and iptables-restore commands
<Plumble> @phinxy ive used iptables-save and iptables-restore but still gets flushed
<Plumble> Only way they persist if i use ufw cmd
<Sven_vB> nacc, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fPHZnwxtyV/ <-- which field of lsusb tells me it's device #15 or hci0?
<blackflow> Plumble: do you have netfilter-persistent installed?
<Sven_vB> oh, the "Device 014" is misleading. I'll fix that
<OnceMe> I have laptop with 4x Intel Core i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHZ, can this support 18.04 ubuntu?
<leftyfb> OnceMe: try it
<OnceMe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<OnceMe> 2 GHz dual core processor
<OnceMe> I have 4G of ram
<leftyfb> OnceMe: you could try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Sven_vB> that's strange. looks like indeed bus 2 is exclusively for Bluetooth dongles.
<c_cinap> Hello anyone 3rd request for some insight.... I would like to be able to view the logs from UFW. connections accepted and denied. I believe I used to cat /var/log/messages
<c_cinap> back in 13.10 but in 16.04 there is no messages files.I Googled the crap out of ufw logs with no luck - anyone?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, oh yeah I put in the video card in a different slot than before
<iopq> maybe I should switch it again and see
<oerheks> c_cinap, no, in the systemlog, but you could make a seperate log >
<oerheks> sudo ufw logging on >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<OnceMe> leftyfb: I want ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> OnceMe: yup
<Sven_vB> nacc, ok fixed, now it's BT device #26 vs. USB device 30 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vVrKBRK87r/
<leftyfb> OnceMe: both of those are up to 18.04
<ikkuranus> I accidentally copied over the recycle.bin folder from a windows volume to my ext4 drive. rm wont remove it
<ikkuranus> or even rm -r
<nacc> Sven_vB: sorry, what do you need from me?
<MonkeyDust> ikkuranus  and sudo rm ?
<ikkuranus> yeah with sudo
<ask-ygU5AP56> nacc, well, he wanted it off
<MonkeyDust> ikkuranus  try booting a live cd/usb and delete it from there
<ask-ygU5AP56> nacc, off = no power
<Sven_vB> nacc, I'd like advice on how I can relate the lsusb output to the rfkill device number or name
<ikkuranus> is that necessary? the drive in question isn't the os drive
<Sven_vB> nacc, or other ideas on how to obtain uniquely identifying info about the rfkill devices, ideally their MAC
<nacc> Sven_vB: i'm not sure you can
<blackflow> ikkuranus: first question, rm won't remove it how? what does it say?
<nacc> Sven_vB: oh, you can use -o with the fields from --help
<ikkuranus> rm: cannot remove '.BIN': No such file or directory
<ikkuranus> I assume because $ is some kind of wildcard
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, I doubt a different slot is to cause issues
<blackflow> ikkuranus: uh what's the actual command you're trying to do?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, I read your dmesg; I see no errors there; what do you get in X's log ?
<Sven_vB> nacc, how/where? neither manpages of rfkill nor lsusb show a -o option
<ikkuranus> sudo rm -r $RECYCLE.BIN
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, how do I get the x log again
<nacc> Sven_vB: yes they do
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, from dmesg I see both intel and radeon drm buffers initialized
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, /var/log/
<nacc> Sven_vB: at least on 18.04 they certainly do
<blackflow> ikkuranus: yeah that's not gonna work. put the filename in SINGLE quote.   rm '$RECYCLE.BIN'
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, there's an Xorg there somewhere - Xorg.0.log or Xorg.1.log whichever is the current one
<blackflow> ikkuranus: don't need -r, that's recursive, and this ain't a dir, is it?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, if one's for one display and another of other, paste both
<Sven_vB> nacc, unfortunately, on xenial, "( man lsusb; man rfkill ) | grep -Fe -o" is empty
<ikkuranus> probably not but that worked
<blackflow> ikkuranus:  $ is prefix for variables in (ba)sh. $RECYCLE.BIN, it expects $RECYCLE variable to be st
<blackflow> *set
<SPF> I'm on 16.04.3 LTS and Firefox says it's critically out of date but if I click update in software center it says no update available
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, got some errors https://pastebin.com/C6Tuhfe0
<nacc> SPF: you should be on 16.04.4
<SPF> nacc: how?
<nacc> SPF: update your system (use apt)
<nacc> SPF: although the update-manager should have done it already
<Sven_vB> nacc, I see http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/rfkill.8.html lists an --output option, so does the new rfkill have more columns than id, name, type?
<nacc> SPF: see the pretty graph at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<blackflow> ikkuranus: so what happened here is that $RECYCLE variable is not set, and the shell is expanding it to nothing, thus not finding the '.BIN' file. putting it in single quotes does NOT expand on $. Alternatively ,you could've escaped $, I think   \$RECYCLE.BIN would've worked too.
<nacc> SPF: i dunno
<designbybeck> Best way to get Hot Corners in Gnome-Tweaks?
<nacc> SPF: sorry --^ for Sven_vB
<nacc> Sven_vB: i don't know, sorry, and i need to go do some other stuf
<designbybeck> Or to set HotCorners for 18.04
<ask-ygU5AP56> [    29.703] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.
<Sven_vB> nacc, ok, thanks anyway!
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, paste that
<SPF> nacc: I tried apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade;apt-get full-upgrade
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, looks to me that the radeon driver gets messed up, doesn't recognize the card, tries ati instead
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, intel gets picked up fine from what I read
<lesshaste> when I do sudo apt-get update on my 16.04 machine I see : Failed to fetch http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian/dists/jessie/InRelease  Could not connect to shell.ninthgate.se:80 (195.22.88.165). - connect (111: Connection refused)
<lesshaste> how can I remove that?
<lesshaste> I don't think it's relevant any more
<Sven_vB> does anyone else have an idea how I can find which of my USB bluetooth antennas in "rfkill list" is which USB device, or their MAC?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, but how come then it doesn't show the desktop on the intel one
<ask-ygU5AP56> lesshaste, remove it from your apt sources
<nacc> SPF: lsb_release -sd says what?
<SPF> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, no idea, paste other log file
<kaili> Hello ! Tried to make a fresh install of 18.04 today but the installer keeps crashing. I found several bug reports about installer crashing, I think the closiest one to my problem is this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1762849
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1762849 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "No install Ubuntu 18.04 Crash at time install grub" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> SPF: i assume you ran that with sudo?
<nacc> SPF: the apt commands
<SPF> nacc: doesn;t matter, same result
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, this here logs, it's when you: turn on machine with monitor plugged into the integrated card; no monitor on external card; ? correct ?
<lesshaste> ask-ygU5AP56,  how do I do that?
<nacc> SPF: what kernel are you on ?
<nacc> SPF: uh ... well without sudo it should give you an error.
<SPF> 4.4.0-98-generic #121-Ubuntu
<kaili> I have the same kind of message about libpartman thing. Is there any workaround ? Because crash happens after whole disk is erased ! So I can't even go back to my old 17.10 :p
<ask-ygU5AP56> lesshaste, there's a file in /etc/apt/ - apt.sources.list or so? look through, remove the line responsible for the mirror in question
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, what's the other log? I have the monitor plugged into the external card, should I unplug it?
<nacc> SPF: you aren't running a current xenial kernel, have you rebooted when the system says you need to?
<nacc> SPF: 4.4.0-121/122 is current
<SPF> nacc: I reboot every day
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, look, do this: unplug external; power off; plug internal; power on; then paste Xorg.1.log and Xorg.0.log and dmesg
<nacc> SPF: then you are manually using an insecure kernel, or removed the metapackage
<lesshaste> ask-ygU5AP56,  ok thanks
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, no monitor on the external card just for now; until you get a working X on your intel card w/ your external card plugged in
<ask-ygU5AP56> lesshaste, no worries
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, ok, one sec let me try
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, so both cards in, monitor only on intel, hard reboot; monitor ON
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, make sure to power cycle it HARD
<SPF> nacc: I wouldn't know. I have no clue what metapackage is
<nacc> SPF: e.g., linux-image-generic, or ubuntu-desktop, etc.
<kaili> This kind of bug is way too serious for a LTS, they shouldn't have released it with this kind of bug...
<blackflow> kaili: it's obviously not prevalent or easy to trigger, otherwise there'd be way more noise around it.
<blackflow> meanwhile, I installed 18.04 just fine.
<SPF> nacc: ah, yes I had some trouble with that before. I tried to add the bar to the left with icons, but I never got it to work
<SPF> I think it's called unity?
<kaili> Well there are already 5 bugs report in a few days, sounds quite noisy to me. Even have demo video on youtube
<kaili> Sounds quite noisy to me
<merpnderp> Anyone use their linux box to do dev work by RDP'ing into a win10 machine? How's the RDP experience?
<merpnderp> Snappy?
<ask-ygU5AP56> depends on your network I think
<blackflow> kaili: also, please note that every new release will have bugs. ideally, stable systems should be expected with the first point release, 18.04.1
<SPF> merpnderp: I tried xfreedp but it doesnt always work
<kaili> Problem is the crash happens just after the whole disk is erased :x
<theTOOLMAN> merpnderp: i use remmina to rdp into my windows 10 box. i do dev on the linux side. win is just for office products and windows only programs
<lesshaste> when I run ifconfig  I see docker0 and enp2s0 where I was expecting to just see eth0. What are those?
<theTOOLMAN> lesshaste: enp2s0 is your physical and its logical interface
<theTOOLMAN> the docker is because you have docker installed or are in a docker container
<blackflow> lesshaste: the new, "predictable", network interface default naming scheme, based on physical and logical location of the device. named by the kernel, exposed by systemd.
<lesshaste> thanks! So what is docker0??
<blackflow> lesshaste: also, get along with ip, as ifconfig has been deprecated
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, I tried just unplugging and it made no difference
<theTOOLMAN> !docker
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, just unplugging? with the machine on ?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, now I completely removed the AMD card and booted on my integrated just fine
<theTOOLMAN> i guess there wasn't one
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, with the machine off
<lesshaste> blackflow, what is the equivalent "ip" command that gives you this info?
<theTOOLMAN> ip addr
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, ok, so you unplugged the external monitor, then booted, and it made no difference?
<lesshaste> thanks..so what is docker0?
<blackflow> lesshaste: ip addr show
<theTOOLMAN> lesshaste: that was for you
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, absolutely none, but when I took the card out it's fine
<lesshaste> : docker0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN group default
<lesshaste> theTOOLMAN, thanks
<theTOOLMAN> lesshaste: https://docs.docker.com/network/bridge/
<blackflow> lesshaste: I'm guessing some bridge or something by docker...  ah theTOOLMAN has a link.
<lesshaste> theTOOLMAN,  hmm.. this is my normal desktop pc in my home
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, the card being plugged in loads the drivers for it, whether or not it's connected to the monitor it seems
<lesshaste> I am not aware of ever setting up a bridge
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, as to be expected; but what I want to see is the logs; when you do as I wrote - run the machine w/ both cards, but only the integrated one hooked to a monitor vs both hooked to a monitor - I want to see if the logs differ for both cases
<theTOOLMAN> lesshaste: have you installed docker?
<lesshaste> theTOOLMAN, hmm.. maybe I did once
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, point is, from what I recall, at some point cards started to realize a monitor is plugged into them
<lesshaste> I don't use it
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, and based off of that it could be the order of things gets messsed up
<theTOOLMAN> lesshaste: so uninstall it
<theTOOLMAN> i found a great meme that describes docker
<merpnderp> theTOOLMAN: I'm wanting to switch to linux from my mac, but macos has an actual windows RDP client that works perfectly :/
<lesshaste> theTOOLMAN, how do you check which ubuntu packages are installed again?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, yeah let me try
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, as in the incorrect card gets initialized etc; you could just hardcode an Xorg.conf I think and oughta be fine; on a vanilla distro; I lack knowledge though how it is w/ new X or how ubuntu modifies it
<lesshaste> apt list --installed
<theTOOLMAN> merpnderp: remmina works just as good if not better than the two variants of rdpc i know for mac
<merpnderp> theTOOLMAN: I'm using Microsoft Remote Desktop 8.0.43 and you're saying remmina works better? Cause that is music to my ears.
<theTOOLMAN> yes much better
<theTOOLMAN> and it also provides vnc as well
<c_cinap> oerheks: Sorry about the delay... Big thanks!! That solved it.
<theTOOLMAN> after using it, i started to hate the m$ version on mac
<theTOOLMAN> !windoze
<ubottu> Please don't use silly misspellings to denigrate other operating systems. It makes users of that system feel attacked and hurts Ubuntu advocacy by making the community look unreasonable.
<theTOOLMAN> or making windoze look like it sucks ;)
<theTOOLMAN> in fact, it got to the point where i installed ubuntu in a virtualbox to run in seamless mode just to use remmina
<theTOOLMAN> and now because i want a layer of abstraction between me and the apple
<theTOOLMAN> !applw
<theTOOLMAN> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<SPF> nacc: do you think it's better to reinstall Ubuntu?
<theTOOLMAN> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<theTOOLMAN> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<theTOOLMAN> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<theTOOLMAN> i have my own dictionary here
<theTOOLMAN> !love
<ask-ygU5AP56> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<blackflow> maybe better /msg your private dictionary?
<theTOOLMAN> 14:48 <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love
<SlidingHorn> theTOOLMAN: please stop spamming the chat, and keep the room clear for those who have support requests
<theTOOLMAN> whats the difference between my "spam" and the constant going in and out of people? asking for a friend
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, the difference is I reckon you're more likely to get banned and kicked for yours
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, though try and join/part quickly and repetively, see where that gets you
<MonkeyDust> theTOOLMAN  you can disable those messages
<ask-ygU5AP56> MonkeyDust, you can /ignore theTOOLMAN too
<MonkeyDust> ask-ygU5AP56  i havent followed
<ask-ygU5AP56> MonkeyDust, point being, that is not the difference
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, OK, I got everything
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, works?
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, nope, but I copied all the logs
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, alright, paste
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, https://pastebin.com/GBgqpYdc
<MonkeyDust> ask-ygU5AP56
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, the last thing to try I think is to try w/ the slot as you used before (I recall you mention you had the card in another pcie slot before when using the old discrete graphics - I doubt that'd make a difference, but perhaps) and then w/ the amdgpu proprietry driver
<MonkeyDust> ask-ygU5AP56  type this    /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +quits +modes +nicks
<ask-ygU5AP56> MonkeyDust, I know
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, https://pastebin.com/9Uu7Tszw
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, yeah I reseated it in the other slot, made no difference like you said :)
<MonkeyDust> theTOOLMAN  type this   /ignore #ubuntu +joins +parts +quits +modes +nicks
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, https://pastebin.com/tusBCRUQ
<theTOOLMAN> [    29.703] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, I think you pasted the same one
<theTOOLMAN> iopq: i'm guessing that dmesg entry might have something to do with your problem
<theTOOLMAN> [    29.703] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted
<curtis> i have upgrade and now my owncloud does not work. Only show text
<ask-ygU5AP56> there you go
<theTOOLMAN> [    29.703] (EE) no screens found(EE)
<iopq> I have no idea what that means D:
<curtis> to 18.04
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, yeah that happens later
<iopq> theTOOLMAN, the no screens found IS my issue
<theTOOLMAN> ok i'm having that issue on my latest build of gentoo with dual ati 7970s so ping me when you find a solution
<ask-ygU5AP56> man try w/ the proprietary amdgpu driver; see if that makes a diff
<ask-ygU5AP56> that's the last of the quick fixes I have coming to mind at the moment
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, there is no proprietary driver for 16.04 lol, card is too old
<ask-ygU5AP56> oh
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, is there like a weird ppa I can try
<ask-ygU5AP56> dunno
<ask-ygU5AP56> I doubt that's the way to go; especially since it worked before
<ask-ygU5AP56> you used radeon driver before too, no?
<theTOOLMAN> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ask-ygU5AP56> that permission message from your dmesg though that theTOOLMAN noticed
<ask-ygU5AP56> that looks like an issue
<ask-ygU5AP56> it's only a warning though...
<theTOOLMAN> no. this is def a driver issue
<theTOOLMAN> thats unrelated
<theTOOLMAN> iopq: what card are you running?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, looks to me like your issue peaked interest in the channel :)
<ask-ygU5AP56> imma leave you two then to figuring out your common issue..
<iopq> theTOOLMAN I'm running 5750 because my new one died
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, thanks for your help, at least I can throw logs at people now
<theTOOLMAN> that should be supported
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, no bother
 * ask-ygU5AP56 likes solving 
<iopq> theTOOLMAN yeah by the open source driver, but the last proprietary driver is for 15.04
<theTOOLMAN> the machne i have with the dual 7970s has been probelms for years. thinking about going and getting dual nvidia 710s
<theTOOLMAN> i never have problems with my nvidia and intel boxes
<theTOOLMAN> maybe one day ati/amd will put their heads on right
<theTOOLMAN> these 7970s have 3gb of ram on them
<ask-ygU5AP56> https://hashcat.net/forum/showthread.php?mode=linear&tid=6444&pid=34335
<theTOOLMAN> they'd probably work good with windows but i don't need that kind of negativity around me
<theTOOLMAN> Access to the web page you were trying to visit has been blocked in accordance with company policy. Please contact your system administrator if you believe this is in error.
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, have a look at this; similar issue; I think hardcoding an xorg.conf still works;
<theTOOLMAN> lol i am the systems adminsitrator damn it
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, so what you need is two entries, one for your intel card and one for your radeon card
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, /etc/rc.d/pf stop ?
<ask-ygU5AP56> ;-)
<theTOOLMAN> ask-ygU5AP56: i'm behind a palo 7050
<theTOOLMAN> more like add hashcat.net to "theTOOLMANS whitelist"
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, should I just create that file?
<ask-ygU5AP56> 120GBps fw throughput
<ask-ygU5AP56> neat
<ask-ygU5AP56> fancy
<theTOOLMAN> its like a fridge
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, well, w/ all the correct lines in it
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, yeah, I see
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, I don't know what the correct lines would be, should I just paste his or do I need to actually edit it to be correct for my setup?
<ask-ygU5AP56> last time I had been doing network setups, 1Gbps was the dogs
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, edit
<SlidingHorn> ask-ygU5AP56 & theTOOLMAN - can we please keep this to direct ubuntu support?  There's always #ubuntu-offtopic for the side banter.
<ask-ygU5AP56> SlidingHorn, what are we doing other than trying to solve a graphics card issue inside ubuntu?
<ask-ygU5AP56> SlidingHorn, side of the banter, we're on it
<SlidingHorn> ask-ygU5AP56: and that's much appreciated.  There's also a lot of off-topic banter in the meantime, which is more than welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<iopq> ask-ygU5AP56, yeah I saw nvidia in there :/ so what am I supposed to put in that file?
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, one line for your intel card one line for your radeon card; for examples, turn to the interwebs
<theTOOLMAN> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. For Ubuntu-specific documentation and more information, see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, man xorg.conf
<ask-ygU5AP56> or, there you go!
<theTOOLMAN> says its deprecated. what was it replaced by?
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, nothing; it's aparently generated on-the-fly
<ask-ygU5AP56> from what I read here
<theTOOLMAN> i feel like a caveman now. *scratches beard*
<theTOOLMAN> i think this is the important part.
<theTOOLMAN> but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers.
<iopq> I forgot, man pages make my eyes roll backwards
<ask-ygU5AP56> yepp
<iopq> I need bro pages or something
<theTOOLMAN> hmmmm. try this
<theTOOLMAN> find / -name examples -type d | grep xorg
<theTOOLMAN> grep -i xorg
<theTOOLMAN> find /usr -name examples -type d | grep -i xorg
<ask-ygU5AP56> anyway; enough of this; iopq I think creating a proper xorg.conf file is to be the solution; w/ correct BusID entries for hard identifying your cards; and separate Device and Screen entries for both cards
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, that too iopq
<ioria> iopq, may i ask you why you need a xorg.conf ?
<nikk_> Hello, I have Ubuntu 16.04 and am trying to install mesa on it. I have cloned this repo : git://anongit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa.Also ran ./configure and ./autogen.sh. But am facing the following errors constantly after running 'sudo make': https://pastebin.com/bSZFid0r. Please help me solve it!
<iopq> ioria, because my intel integrated graphics doesn't work with the AMD card in
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, he's got two cards, one integrated, one discrete, not works
<ioria> iopq, laptop ?
<iopq> ioria, desktop
<ioria> iopq, and you want your intel working ?
<theTOOLMAN> nikk_: looks like someone didn't link functions properly. have you contacted support or consulted the documentation?
<iopq> ioria, yes, it works when I actually shut the system down (so it's actually working otherwise) or when I take the card out - it doesn't work when I set the default to integrated (doesn't find any screens and gives error low graphics mode)
<iopq> ioria, but when I take the AMD card out it works fine and it worked with a different (newer) AMD card in
<surye> I am seeing something somewhat strange, Ubuntu 18.04, LXD, In the host OS I seem to be seeing about 4 defunct init processes per container, so on login I am getting "There are 32 zombie processes." Everything seems to be working fine but it seems odd.
<ioria> iopq, when you plug the discrete one, the integrated is automatically disabled
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, it's not
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, it's not
<Xard> Is there any way to hide snap loop devices from the gnome-system-monitor "file systems" in ubuntu 18.04?
<iopq> ioria, clearly not if I see the load-out for Ubuntu when I hit shut down - I actually went into the BIOS and enabled having both
<ask-ygU5AP56> ioria, he gets dmesg and boot messages on that card w/ the discrete graphics plugged in; also has set the bios to use the integrated card as default
<nikk_> @theTOOLMAN wee are following the mesa documentation. but facing the hard link error. Can you suggest what should be done? Do we manually do it via 'ln'?
<theTOOLMAN> i'm thinking its more of an ld kinda link
<theTOOLMAN> i don't know anything about mesa though
<ioria> iopq, can you please paste   sudo lshw -C video ?
<iopq> ioria, certainly https://pastebin.com/MsWLbSU7
<ask-ygU5AP56> iopq, gl
 * ask-ygU5AP56 &
<nikk_> theTOOLMAN oh okay, thanks!
<ioria> iopq, xrandr --listproviders
<ask-ygU5AP56> theTOOLMAN, untill another time
<iopq> Providers: number : 1
<iopq> Provider 0: id: 0x59 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 6 outputs: 4 associated providers: 0 name:ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series @ pci:0000:01:00.0
<theTOOLMAN> udo -i- u ansible
<theTOOLMAN> damnnnit wrong window
<phinxy> When compiling a X program on a arm64/aarch64 computer the error "undefined reference to XGetWindowAttribute" comes.  In the makefile the libX11.so is included and the library directory is linked with -L..
<ioria> iopq, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<spikebike> phinxy: you need a -l as well
<iopq> OpenGL renderer string: AMD JUNIPER (DRM 2.43.0 / 4.4.0-122-generic, LLVM 5.0.0)
<ioria> iopq,  DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<phinxy> spikebike? You mean -lX11 ?
<iopq> OpenGL renderer string: AMD JUNIPER (DRM 2.43.0 / 4.4.0-122-generic, LLVM 5.0.0)
<iopq> ioria, in other words it gives me exactly the same thing
<ioria> iopq,  yep
<ioria> iopq,  this in a pastebinit:  lspci    lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<ioria> iopq,  this in a pastebinit:     lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<iopq> ioria, https://pastebin.com/9UdYcwsA
<nikk_> Anyone else who has used mesa with ubuntu?
<iopq> nikk_, me LUL
<nikk_> iopq can you help me with the error?
<ioria> iopq,  btw, why you want intel ?
<iopq> nikk_, unlikely, I have no idea what I'm doing
<iopq> ioria, because my card only has one dvi output so to connect my second monitor i need to use onboard
<designbybeck3> had a new install 18.04. got things installed and seemed good. But when I restarted I get BOOTMGR Missing...press ctrl+alt+delete to reboot
<ioria> iopq,  i see
<designbybeck3> Is this a GRUB Issue I can fix with Boot-Repair in 18.04?
<ioria> iopq,  i hope you can prove me wrong... but you can't
<iopq> ioria, wrong about what? did I miss a message
<ioria> iopq,  dual monitor
<iopq> I had it working before with the other card, but on the VGA interface
<iopq> I'm going to install shady stuff from ppas
<oerheks> dvi splitter
<iopq> oerheks, my monitor is 2560x1440 I don't think there's enough bandwidth for it lol
<oerheks> you would be surprised
<iopq> better solution is to find a monitor lying around with an HDMI input (do they make those?)
<oerheks> no, that would be an expensive capturecard, $800+
<iopq> can't I just hook up a TV to the HDMI port
<oerheks> sure, but that would be hdmi-output
<ioria> iopq,  maybe some weird xorg.conf configuration ... but never tried
<theTOOLMAN> ot af, but on the topic of capturecards, http://yuan.com.tw/products/capture/capture.htm
<iopq> oerheks, I just need to see my other windows when I'm inside a full screen game that's all I ever wanted
<theTOOLMAN> i've personally used the quad hdmi capture card from that company on ubuntu 12.04,14.04, and 16.04 using v4l2. great equipment
<theTOOLMAN> oh and 10.04
<ioria> iopq,  do you have a xorg.conf set atm   ?
<iopq> ioria, no
<ioria> iopq,  to be sure:   sudo updatedb && locate xorg.conf
<iopq> ioria, oh those I have
<ioria> iopq,  please, paste
<iopq> https://pastebin.com/2Vd4kG6z
<ioria> iopq,  no, it's ok
<iopq> one sec, rebooting to test something
<ioria> iopq,  cd /etc/X11
<ioria> ok
<iopq> yeah still here
<ioria> iopq,  reboot, np
<iopq> ok brb
<zapadas> Crazy 14.04 networking question...well not that crazy, just weird...any networking gurus around?
<toothe> Hi all. I am trying to download Ubuntu MATE, but the DL link is stalling. Is there an alternate Download link?
<Sven_vB> zapadas, some might admit to it if the question is interesting enough.
<zapadas> It's a good one: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031695/default-gateway-in-a-vlan-does-not-come-back-up-when-physical-interface-is-ifdow
<zapadas> Gateway in a VLAN, ifdown/ifup the parent physical interface, default gateway doesn't come back up!  Whaaat!??
<toothe> weird, it works now...
<Sven_vB> toothe, maybe the server was just too busy
<zapadas> If I ifdown/ifup the VLAN interface specifically, default gateway does come back up!  Whaaaat!??
<zapadas> Sven_vB interesting enough?  That's all on 14.04.
<designbybeck4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xyMcwNzj6m/
<jackhum> my ubuntu freezes when my ram reaches 96%+ . is there any way or tool that can kill some large needy process automatically if my ram exceeds like 95% ?
<enyc> jackhum: hrrm kernel will evenutalyl xell something if its truly wedged
<enyc> jackhum: it sounds like you're being impatient for it to recover
<enyc> jackhum: really, yiou just have to either (1) sort out what you are sarting tahts eating too much ram and don't do it or (2) get more ram
<jackhum> enyc, my laptop freezes and then it hangs when it goes beyond 98% , most of the time i have to hard restart it
<jackhum> enyc, i have 8 gigs , :(
<brainwash> no swap?
<enyc> jackhum: 'top' in 'M' (sort by memory) mode may give clues
<enyc> brainwash: thats a god point
<enyc> jackhum: aah i have my dual-PIII server max'ed out with 1024MB and running many virtual machines ;p
<enyc> jackhum: yes, check on "cat /proc/swaps" ...  do you have any listed???
<BionicMac> My logs are being filled with these messages in 18.04 clean install: systemd-resolved[815]: Using degraded feature set (TCP) for DNS server
<iopq> different AMD drivers did not help (actually broke capture in OBS, so I reverted to regular open source ones)
<enyc> BionicMac: uugh resolved ;p
<enyc> BionicMac: it sounds like its' just warning about upstream dns resolver, i suspect
<enyc> BionicMac: bu not good that logs truely overfilling if that's happening
<jackhum> enyc, i have swaps file , but there is nothing in it , just Filename  Type Size used
<iopq> the person who was helping me a little early left me ;__;
<BionicMac> enyc: yes, I've done some searching so, it is not something to wirry about. I just want to clean up my logs. Maybe I will redirect it to its own logfile.
<enyc> jackhum: ok so your swap is broken, which will indeed cause things to jam when you run out ofd memory
<iopq> my issue: how can I use two monitors if my older AMD card only has one DVI output
<enyc> jackhum: befgore 18.04 there was normally a swap-partition, 18.04 tends to use a swap-file i think
<jackhum> enyc, you sure? , i remember allocating some space to it when i installed it
<jackhum> enyc, i am on 16.04
<enyc> jackhum: yiou may not tave also said 'use as' 'swap partition'
<brainwash> BionicMac: looks like something that should be reported then
<enyc> jackhum: if swap was being activatied you'd get a second line with numbers  not just those headings
<jackhum> enyc, okay , how to check if that was the case , and make it use as swap?/
<jackhum> enyc, i got only one line , just headers
<enyc> jackhum: yexactly, so no acualy sawps
<BionicMac> enyc: I woonder if that is due to a VPN connection? Anyways, I will turn off VPN for a little bit to check. I like to know things. =)
<enyc> jackhum: otherwise you'd get numbers etc.
<enyc> BionicMac: very possible
<enyc> jackhum:  its hrad to give very specific way forward... useful to compare with a working system humm...
<enyc> jackhum: "sudo fdisk -l" will show you your parttions on disk...
<enyc> jackhum: is there a ''linux swap'' as  something like (maybe) /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda6 or so...?
<jackhum> enyc, lol , if i remember right someone told me that you dont need swap partition if your memory is 8 gigs or more , stupid person
<jackhum> enyc, no i dont see any swap partition listed
<enyc> jackhum: o dear ;p
<enyc> jackhum: i'm not sure the exact way to automount a swap-file,  but the easiest thing todo now is just create a sawpfile and i can show you how to 'manually' turn it on
<Wirehunter> As far as I know, you should add as much swap as you have ram.
<enyc> an 18.04 user would know what the 18.04-new-install swapfile location looks like...
<nacc> enyc: you can put swapfiles in fstab
<nacc> Wirehunter: it depends entirely on your usage
<enyc> nacc: yes
<nacc> enyc: that's how you 'automount' them.
<enyc> Wirehunter, nacc : yes nacc has right point
<enyc> Wirehunter, nacc : for a vm doing reallylly lang compile job i dont have ram for but don't mind it taking ages, huuuge amuonts of swap may be needed comparitvely and i dont care
<enyc> Wirehunter, nacc : for 'usabel' desktop it depends how much ''inactive stuff'' you have that might want swapping-out ;p
<Wirehunter> Ah, I see. Lot of people saying different things about it. But I have got to say, what you're saying makes sense.
<jackhum> enyc, this will work https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-14-04 ?
<tgm4883> There's a general rule of thumb for desktops that works up to a point, but as others have said, it really depends on the use case. I've got servers running with zero swap
<enyc> jackhum: that looks good to me, if i'm no mistaken
<enyc> jackhum: /swapfile as 4g they say... you might go 8g for you jsut-in-case but not sure it will make much difference
<plasm0duck> Do you still need to use swap in this day and age when you have >8GB of RAM?
<enyc> plasm0duck: depnes on your use case ;p
<plasm0duck> how so?
<enyc> plasm0duck: you know in this era  of   chromium =)
<plasm0duck> I don't think I have ever seen my computer make use of swap
<enyc> plasm0duck: yes somee peolpe want to have lots of stuff left-open and let it swap-out  while they play game or something, etc etc
<plasm0duck> I think it's juse a wast of drive space
<enyc> plasm0duck: well quite, it entirely depends what you have open etc etc
<akem> Isn't swap required for hibernation?
<tgm4883> plasm0duck: Good. IMO using SWAP is generally a sign of things getting bad. However, sometimes you need to let that happen in order to deal with a large job
<plasm0duck> ok
<tgm4883> akem: +1 I believe so
<tgm4883> plasm0duck: for general users, it's probably not necessary when you get above a certain threshold of RAM, however the downsides of what happens when you do hit that limit combined with the "cost" of just making SWAP space means it's easier to just have it
<plasm0duck> What happens if you don't have it? kernel panic or freeze?
<tgm4883> things just start getting killed. Things that you may think are important that the kernel disagrees with
<plasm0duck> ok
<enyc> aah yes  the "oom-reaper" comes along ;p
<enyc> 'picks something big and kills it ;p
<Skaface82> sounds terrifying
<enyc> https://lwn.net/Articles/668126/
<tgm4883> this is all off topic, so if we want to continue discussing it we should move to #ubuntu-discuss
<plasm0duck> you mean #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> either way
<plasm0duck> I'm always thre
<enoch85> hey, I'm having issues with setting static IP with netplan
<enoch85> I use the following YAML: https://codebeautify.org/yaml-validator/cbd763fb
<enoch85> which is valid
<enoch85> but netplan apply gives an error
<enoch85> Error in network definition //etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml line 4 column 13: expected mapping
<nacc> enoch85: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server
<enoch85> ok thanks
<onefix> It looks like the problem I'm having is compiling x264 with 18.04, anyone know what should be done to fix this?
<BionicMac> enyc: I'm not sure I would call it overfilled but here: zgrep "Using degraded feature set" ./syslog* | wc -l :: result 3791
<SlidingHorn> onefix: well I don't think it's something that's really for this particular channel, but more details might be helpful.  Also, why compile?  There's a version in the repositories that's pretty recent.
<BionicMac> enyc: since Aril 27th - 3791 log entries.
<onefix> SlidingHorn: Because I'm compiling ffmpeg ... the same process worked on 16.04, but it seems to be broken on 18.04
<onefix> SlidingHorn: And I'm compiling ffmpeg because I want NVENC support
<nacc> onefix: you haven't pasted an actual error, so it's not possible to help
<nacc> onefix: also building software yourself is ... sort of on your own to begin with
<onefix> nacc: I understand, but this seems to be an issue related specifically to 18.04, since the same thing compiled fine before upgrading the system to 18.04
<onefix> I'm thinking that it has something to do with the 18.04 build environment
<onefix> If there's a better channel for development, then I can go there...
<onefix> BTW, the errors start with this line
<nacc> onefix: again, just use a pastebin and show the issue?
<onefix> /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-ld: libx264.a(cabac-a-8.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against hidden symbol `x264_8_coeff_last16_sse2' can not be used when making a PIE object
<onefix> /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-ld: libx264.a(quant-a-8.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against hidden symbol `x264_8_pb_01' can not be used when making a PIE object
<onefix> /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-ld: libx264.a(cabac-a-10.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against hidden symbol `x264_10_coeff_last16_sse2' can not be used when making a PIE object
<onefix> /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-ld: libx264.a(quant-a-10.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against hidden symbol `x264_10_pd_1' can not be used when making a PIE object
<onefix> /usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-ld: libx264.a(dct-64-8.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against hidden symbol `x264_8_hsub_mul' can not be used when making a PIE object
<nacc> onefix: pastebin pastebin pastebin.
<nacc> onefix: https://superuser.com/questions/1312329/compiling-latest-version-of-libx264-for-ffmpeg-fails-on-ubuntu-17-10-artful
<nacc> onefix: ... just an fyi, first hit on google when i searched for the error and ffmpeg
<onefix> nacc: I tried that ... I've been trying Google for a while
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<nacc> onefix: did you clean your build after changing the flags?
<onefix> nacc: But I'll try it again
<onefix> nacc: Yeah, make clean
<debkad> May be ask the ffmpeg channel
<nacc> onefix: yeah, at this point, not really an ubuntu issue, i'd ask ffmpeg what's wrong
<aLeSD> guys
<onefix> Sure.  Actually it looks more like it's probably an x264 issue, but thanks anyhow
<aLeSD> someone with spanish keyboard ?
<debkad> aLeSD: Just ask your question
<aLeSD> spanish keyboard could you try to press the minus button ?
<duckx0r> I just upgraded my PC from 17.10 to 18.04 and it does not show the gdm login screen when I boot. Instead I get a shell login prompt. I can execute startx to get into the DE, but how can I debug what's going on for why it's not going to the gdm login screen?
<aLeSD> minus button is \ here
<onefix> I know 18.04 is newer, so it's going to be a few weeks/months before everyone has updated their build process
<debkad> aLeSD: aLeSD Try dpkg-reconfigure keyboard
<duckx0r> Should I try sddm instead of gdm?
<xamithan> duckx0r: Did you see if the right target is loaded for GUI instead of the CLI ?
<duckx0r> xamithan, I'm not sure what you are asking
<aLeSD> debkad, dpkg-query: package 'keyboard' is not installed and no information is available
<xamithan> I'm asking if the graphical.target is enabled
<debkad> aLeSD: My bad : It was sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<duckx0r> xamithan, Where do I check that?
<xamithan> systemctl status graphical.target.  It'll say enabled or disabled
<xamithan> I guess you could also do systemctl get-default
<iopq> any idea how to use integrated and discrete graphics at the same time?
<Haris> hello all
<duckx0r> xamithan, graphical.target              loaded active active    Graphical Interface
<xamithan> Ugh probably something specific to GDM then
<nacc> duckx0r: you're not the first to report this in this channel; i'd check your syslog, dmesg, xorg log
<nacc> duckx0r: and possibly the gdm log
<Haris> Is it possible to take /tmp down, re-mount it on a different mount point without requiring system reboot ? Would taking down /tmp cause system crash on 14.04.x ?
<duckx0r> nacc, Alright, I'll do that.
<tomreyn> Haris: why would you want to?
<Haris> because its size is too small
<Haris> initramfs op failed on apt-get upgrade
<Haris> generation of initramfs failed ..
<nacc> Haris: you setup a /tmp disk?
<Haris> more like I inherited one
<nacc> Haris: /tmp is by default not a separate partition
<Haris> overflow        1.0M     0  1.0M   0% /tmp
<tomreyn> what is it backed by?
<debkad> Haris: What size you want it to be?
<Haris> I want it to be a dir under /. It'd inherit root partition's disk space
<nacc> Haris: that appears to be soemting (old ubuntu did this iirc) trying to keep you limping along when youa re out of disk
<nacc> Haris: 'overflow' is definitely not a standard thing
<tomreyn> http://jarrodoverson.com/blog/overflow-filesystem-in-linux/
<duckx0r> nacc, nothing I can see in syslog would indicate there were any errors upon booting. And I don't have dmesg, xorg or gdm logs.
<nacc> duckx0r: dmesg is a command
<duckx0r> nacc, ah..
<nacc> Haris: right, what tomreyn linked to is my recolleciton, the initramfs failed to have enough space in / and so it created a tmpfs in /tmp
<nacc> Haris: otherwise you can't even get to a shell (iirc)
<shmotten> Hey!
<Haris> would it crash a system if I un-mounted /tmp or overflow ?
<oerheks> so /tmp is not a partition, how would you unmount it?
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: what is the state of your root partition?
<debkad> Haris: you can increase its size like this sudo mount -o remount,size=4G /tmp/ ( to make it 4G in size )
<Haris> --> /dev/xvda1       20G  1.3G   18G   7% /
<debkad> oh
<Haris> Its an Amazon AWS instance
<brainwash> iopq: what is your use case?
<debkad> Haris: Then take a look at this ( if you want to move it ) https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5489/how-to-safely-move-tmp-to-a-different-volume?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<nacc> Haris: you can see if anyting is using /tmp (lsof /tmp) or so
<nacc> and then try and umount it
<shmotten> Do you guys know how I can run steam without terminal? There's no icon on my pc and it only starts when I open it via terminal
<duckx0r> nacc, Here's my dmesg. I don't see anything except for the segfault at the end, but that is at 847 seconds and some apparmor denied, but for mysql, so I have my doubts that would prevent gdm from loading. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MPf73pxSVs/
<debkad> shmotten: Create a launcher and/or a desktop file for it ( google that )
<kostkon> shmotten, how did you install it
<shmotten> via terminal I think
<nacc> shmotten: there should be icons if you are using the ubuntu package
<shmotten> I think I'll just try to reinstall it and see if that fixes anything if it should have icons
<iopq> brainwash, GPU doesn't have a second DVI output and I want to use two monitors
<Mocramis> hello! When i run "reboot" from a terminal, ubuntu does reboot but i am not offered any grub choice (its like it auto select ubuntu) while when i force restart it, (with a long stop button press) it works fine. Any idea why ?
<Haris> (1) move /tmp to new name (2) then, mkdir /tmp (3) put an entry in /etc/fstab if needed. and reboot (at max). This will make it work ?
<nacc> Haris: if nothing is using /tmp then you don't need to do any of that
<tomreyn> Haris: this might help: mkdir /overflow; mount --move /tmp /overflow; mv -fuv /overflow/* /tmp/; mv -fuv /overflow/.* /tmp/
<nacc> Haris: and it's relativley unikely anything is using a 1M /tmp
<Haris> its empty. but I don't know
<nacc> Haris: i gave you the command to use to check...
<Haris> no output from lsof /tmp/
<nacc> Haris: you can also use `lsof +L1 /tmp` to check on unlinked files
<tomreyn> well if it's empty then just unomunt it
<nacc> also umount will deny you if you try to and it's in use
<tomreyn> unmount will fail if its in use
<brainwash> iopq: wouldn't you need a second output?
<Haris> this is my primary db server. can't afford to have it fail on me
<Haris> for this work
<tomreyn> so your disk ran full on your primary db server?
<Haris> only /tmp
<Haris> not the other volumes
<tomreyn> so it is a seperate partition?
<iopq> brainwash, I have one on my onboard
<Haris> overflow        1.0M     0  1.0M   0% /tmp
<tomreyn> that's the overflow file system
<nacc> Haris: not as it is now, but in general
<oerheks> tomreyn, no > <Haris> I want it to be a dir under /. It'd inherit root partition's disk space
<tomreyn> apparently you didnt read the article i pointed to.
<iopq> brainwash brb rebooting
<Haris> there was just one para on that link
<nacc> Mocramis: probably it's configured to not show grub by defeault, spam escape after reboot
 * Haris re-opens the link
<tomreyn> Haris: maybe i just expressed myself badly. before there was this 1M /tmp, eas /tmp a separate file sytem or was it part of / ?
<tomreyn> eas -> was
<iopq> I'm back
<Haris> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5489/how-to-safely-move-tmp-to-a-different-volume?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa <- this suggests if I fiddle with /tmp on an active system, I might have an un-recoverable system
<nacc> (also, afaict, the overflow /tmp isn't a thing that will just appear -- it will have been that case for some time)
<nacc> Haris: what is the underlying error you are getting, and from where?
<Haris> fortunately I still have the scroll back
<nacc> Haris: what is the underlying error you are getting, and from where?
<nacc> Haris: sorry, mistype here
<Mocramis> nacc: but how does it manages to tell grub not to show up only after a reboot ?
<nacc> Mocramis: on a hard stop, you do see grub every time?
<nacc> Mocramis: power off and on, i mean
<Haris> https://pastebin.ca/4020735 or https://pastebin.ca/raw/4020735
<Mocramis> nacc yes
<nacc> Haris: has this server been updated since it's last reboot?
<Haris> not sure
<Haris> I think yes
<brainwash> iopq: and what does not work?
<Haris> but not sure
<nacc> Haris: apt-get updated, i mean
<nacc> Haris: (and upgraded)
<Mocramis> note, that im' running reboot from command line, didn't tried from the interface
<Haris> apt-get update I run frequently. apt-get upgrade, not sure
<nacc> Haris: i'm fairly sure your /tmp has been small since your last reboot
<Haris> yes. agreed
<duckx0r> nacc, Just to let you know, I was able to get it to start gdm. I did `dpkg-reconfigure sddm` and selected sddm, then `dpkg-reconfigure gdm` and selected gdm. It gave me some sort of error about invoke-rc.d, so I then did `invoke-rc.d gdm3 start`, and it started gdm fine. Then on next reboot as well. So I'm not sure what there actually caused it to work. Where would be a good place to file a bug report?
<nacc> Haris: and you possibly just never noticed til a kernel update came, which requires using /tmp for building the initrd locally
<eddyready> d
<Haris> yep
<nacc> duckx0r: ubuntu-bug gdm3 i think
<netochka> hey. anybody knows how to change a keyboard shortcut on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<nacc> duckx0r: it's not clear to me either, though
<nacc> duckx0r: it also is one of those things that is going to be hard to reprodcue without reinstalling and re-upgrading
<eddyready> Anyone with a Dell laptop experience screen tearing on 18.04?
<duckx0r> nacc, Yeah, could be.
<nacc> Haris: so if lsof indicates nothing is using /tmp, open or unlinked, then i'd just umount it
<Haris> I'm worried the system might not reboot back .. on next reboot .. especially since I'll be taking this step
<nacc> Haris: it should then default back to the normal /tmp behavior (justa  directory in /)
<oerheks> if there is no space, i guess that system is mounted RO
<nacc> Haris: ... why do you think that?
<nacc> Haris: this overflow fileysstem is not permanent
<Haris> because the initrd build process initiated, but failed
<Haris> to end properly
<duckx0r> nacc, Well I was previously using lightdm before upgrade, but since that was removed I selected gdm. So that *could* be something. Anyone with both kde and gnome installed could run into the same issue.
<nacc> Haris: /tmp itself is not permanent
<debkad> Haris: Your problem is more than just a /tmp moving but the whole system require at least more few Gb ( 7% ) is not enough
<nacc> Haris: right, you're going to umount /tmp, then rerun apt
<nacc> debkad: huh? that's 7% used
<Haris> data volume is separate. nothing much going on /
<Haris> ok
<nacc> Haris: we're not going to reboot your machine until we have it cleanly updated
<Haris> i.e., unmount overflow ?
<debkad> oh yeah my bad
<nacc> Haris: umount /tmp
<nacc> overflow *might* work, but i'm not as confident in that
<debkad> So increasing your /tmp will help
<tomreyn> no, just unmount
<tomreyn> he's got enough space on / now
<nacc> right
<tomreyn> but / must have filled up at some point
<CheetahPixie> So.
<CheetahPixie> https://i.imgur.com/8jx7sdj.png
<Haris> yep
<CheetahPixie> I am facing this problem.
<CheetahPixie> What's wrong?
<Haris> it did. we moved off db to separate data volume
<netochka> anybody knows how to change a keyboard shortcut on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<nacc> Haris: right, which is what tomreyn asked a bit ago :)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> so your disk ran full on your primary db server?
<tomreyn> <Haris> only /tmp
<tomreyn> <Haris> not the other volumes
<nacc> CheetahPixie: you're using a ppa
<Haris> my bad
<nacc> CheetahPixie: and command-not-found only knows about the ubuntu packages
<nacc> CheetahPixie: wine-stable 3.0.0~artfulis not an ubuntu package version
<oerheks> 8 not upgraded .. perform apt full-upgrade
<nacc> oerheks: won't matter in this regard
<SSMAdmin> Hi all. Ubuntu 18.04 server, two ethernet ports on ethernet card.  Network connection will not detect internet access, although I have access.  Network status icon in top right side statusbar does not show up.  When I try to enable remote desktop viewing it will not let me activate it, probably as no network connection shows as available in the dialog box for enabling remote viewing.  Anyone know what could be the problem, and how
<SSMAdmin> to solve it?  Thanks
<RNeville> What version of Libre Office does Ubuntu Desktop 18.04 support, please?
<SSMAdmin> Should mention I have installed ubuntu-desktop in the server
<tomreyn> Haris: you seemed worried about data loss on your primary db server. do you have a good backup scheme (would you like suggestions)? huge databases? replication? clustering?
<de-facto> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<Haris> this is a simple instance for mysql 5.5.x data
<Haris> 40 GB data size
<Haris> taking bkp. going to see if I can manage it
<iopq> brainwash: I get a black screen from my dedicated and xrandr doesn't see it (but lshw does)
<tomreyn> Haris: maybe that's what's wrong about it, being a single instance. ;-)
<Haris> na. not atm
<tomreyn> Haris: if downtime / locking is an issue you can keep a single instance operating by using lvm snapshotting and xtrabackup.
<Haris> its amazon instance. can I do that on it ?
<de-facto> RNeville, 1:6.0.3-0ubuntu1
<tomreyn> Haris: i haven't used it there but i dont see why not.
<nacc> !info libreoffice bionic | RNeville
<de-facto> how can i get the package version for bionic from ubottu?
<ubottu> RNeville: libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 101 kB
<de-facto> ah there
<eddyready> Anyone with a Dell laptop experience screen tearing on 18.04?
<nacc> RNeville: it's also vailable as a snap, iirc
<RNeville> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 and it seems to only support 5.1.6.2 through Ubuntu Software
<Haris> in its current state, will it hurt it if I do nothing and next reboot happens ?
<tomreyn> eddyready: this is not so much a matter of $LAPTOP_BRAND but more of $GRAPHICS_DRIVER
<Haris> would an initrd build failure mean that the old build is going to function "as it was"
<brainwash> iopq: is it powered on?
<Haris> means+
<nacc> Haris: it depends on if it's a new version, or a rebuild of an old version, but i think it won't have overwritten your prior initrd yet
<nacc> RNeville: why did you ask about 18.04 then?
<RNeville> nacc I was thinking about installing 18.04
<Haris> late night stuck ups. :"(
<RNeville> I also have problems with full drive encryption under Ubuntu 16.04 I run out of space on boot partions, eventually
<nacc> RNeville: ok, libreoffice in 16.04 is 5.1.6,  yes; the snap is available on 16.04 as well
<RNeville> partition/**
<nacc> RNeville: those seem unrelated (encryption and /boot being full)
<nacc> RNeville: are you doing regular autoremoves?
<RNeville> I think if you check nacc you'll find that this is a know bug for full drive encryption under 16.04
<nacc> RNeville: ... i've been using full disk encryption for years
<nacc> RNeville: so unless you mean something else, you'd need to be more specific
<Mocramis> nacc: it seems poweroff is affected as well
<RNeville> boot partition is only 200 meg by default install under 16.04 and becomes full to the point that updates will not install
<Haris> I lost connection to my box
<Haris> *ouch*
<Haris> I just hope I didn't kill myself
<Haris> looks like it crashed
<iopq> brainwash, :D it even shows a picture when I hit reboot - just not while Ubuntu is running
<Haris> I (1) unmounted /tmp (2) ran apt-get update && apt-get upgrade. after that, the system crashed
<Haris> big ouch for me
<RNeville> last long term release of Ubuntu, again if not mistaken, also had this problem with boot of only 200 meg - which cause it to become full (when running full drive encryption) and OS wouldn't update
<RNeville> boot partition/**
<Haris> *whew*
<Haris> nothing happened. I just lost 2 ssh connections. That's all
<Haris> ssh reconnect worked ok
<brainwash> iopq: then maybe disable runpm
<Haris> does this ( https://pastebin.ca/4020740 or https://pastebin.ca/raw/4020740 ) mean this went normally ?
<brainwash> iopq: cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  will show you the power states for both gpus
<tomreyn> Haris: what you posted is a successful system update, though you have "1 not fully installed or removed"
<iopq> brainwash, doesn't exist
<Haris> yep. don't recognize that part
<Haris> ok, so at least next reboot should go ok
<Haris> machine is safe
<tomreyn> brainwash: unless you have bad thrid party apt repositories (PPAs) installed oyu should also "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<RNeville> thx nacc
<nacc> RNeville: that's why you do autoremove; and i don't think the defualt is 200M anymore, but i've not don a fresh install in some time
<tomreyn> brainwash: sorry, this wasnt meant for you
<CheetahPixie> um
<CheetahPixie> wait
<tomreyn> Haris: unless you have bad thrid party apt repositories (PPAs) installed oyu should also "apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Haris> can't go for that yet. not untill our guys upgrade or migrate the app off of it
<Haris> once that's done, I can then do dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> Haris: i'd also check "df -h" again, especially looking for /tmp, if any.
<Haris> I mean we haven't reached that point yet
<nacc> Haris: dist-upgrade doesn't release upgrade
<Haris> no /tmp in df -ah output
<Haris> hmm
<nacc> Haris: also, you can always -s apt-get to simulate it
<nacc> Haris: to see what it wants to do, that is
<Haris> apt-get -s dist-upgrade?
<tomreyn> yes
<nacc> yeah, im pretty sure that's supported even back to 14.04
<nacc> you can check the manpage
<Haris> https://pastebin.ca/4020742
<RNeville> I worked nacc for hours in the past with help with the boot partition problem and autoremove didn't work properly. Anyway, I'm a nobe with Linux, so maybe I'm mistaken; however, if the default for boot is no long 200 meg this should now solve the full drive encryption problem I was having in the past
<RNeville> help from this chatroom/**
<RNeville> noob/**
<Haris> don't believe I have third party repos' on this one
<nacc> RNeville: hard for me to speculate
<CheetahPixie> um
<nacc> RNeville: *if* autoremove doesn't work, it could be a bug
<brainwash> iopq: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" give?
<CheetahPixie> i'm still seeing those with all ppas removed nacc
<Haris> standard repos'
<nacc> CheetahPixie: seeing what?
<tomreyn> Haris: this looks good / safe. you want the patched kernel.
<CheetahPixie> gimme a moment though
<Haris> ok, running dist-upgrade
<CheetahPixie> the stray wine stuff
<nacc> CheetahPixie: did you purge the ppas?
<RNeville> thx nacc, again a noob, so everything is a struggle - and must admit after this last reinstall of Ubuntu 16.04 I haven't gotten the "boot" partition full problem - so maybe bug is fixed, now, anyway
<CheetahPixie> okay
<CheetahPixie> so i now have 2.0.2ubuntu1
<iopq> brainwash, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-122-generic root=UUID=dd03a09e-3614-4e44-8a15-5e5d24b64477 ro quiet splash acpi_enforce_resources=lax vt.handoff=7
<CheetahPixie> annnd from the ubuntu official repos: 3.7.0~artful
<tomreyn> Haris: by the way (for next time) there is also #ubuntu-server - a bit calmer than here, if you like.
<Haris> https://pastebin.ca/4020743 or https://pastebin.ca/raw/4020743
<duckx0r> RNeville, 200 megs is awfully small for a boot partition. I had it set to ~250 megs for a while and I was constantly running into errors with the partition being full.
<Haris> for this specific box, I speculatae it wasn't installed with the server image
<RNeville> However, after last reinstall of Ubuntu 16.04 I got libreoffice version 5.1.6.21 as default word processor
<RNeville> thx duckx0r
<Haris> %s/speculatae/speculate/
<nacc> CheetahPixie: apt-cache policy the package name
<nacc> CheetahPixie: that's *not* from the official ubuntu repos
<tomreyn> Haris: probably an AMI. tose installed kernels make me think you may currently be running linux 3.13.0-48. you really need to reboot soon then.
<brainwash> iopq: I guess you'll have to find out why the vgaswitcheroo path is missing
<tomreyn> Haris: less of an issue if it's firewalled, but still.
<CheetahPixie> Got rid of them.
<CheetahPixie> ...Is the latest wine-devel only 2.18?
<Haris> thank you all
<Haris> I'm going to defer reboot till I'v had some good amount of sleep
<Haris> this much is ok for now
<nacc> CheetahPixie: wine-devel is not an ubuntu package
<CheetahPixie> wine-development
<nacc> !info wine-development bionic
<ubottu> wine-development (source: wine-development): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6-1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 189 kB
<nacc> !info wine-development artful
<ubottu> wine-development (source: wine-development): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.18-1 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 186 kB
<CheetahPixie> I'm on Artful.
<nacc> CheetahPixie: are you on artul?
<nacc> ok
<nacc> CheetahPixie: then yes.
<CheetahPixie> RIP.
<CheetahPixie> Tiem to upgrade.
<CheetahPixie> eh
<CheetahPixie> guess I'll install wine-development just to run this one program and pause its progress.
<tomreyn> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> not yet eol
<nacc> tomreyn: no, but they want a newer version of wine
<tomreyn> oh, right
<CheetahPixie> My problem in a nutshell: A program crashes as soon as I press a hotkey,
<shevchuk> CheetahPixie, try to install in gameonlinux 'container'? It can download and use specific wine version.
<nacc> CheetahPixie: a program in wine?
<CheetahPixie> nacc: yes
<CheetahPixie> shevchuk: not listed on playonlinux, had issues trying
<nacc> CheetahPixie: i mean that's sort of a common thing
<nacc> CheetahPixie: did you check the wine db to see if its a known working app?
<CheetahPixie> ...I ran it.
<CheetahPixie> It works.
<CheetahPixie> (Apart from hotkeys.)
<nacc> CheetahPixie: honestly, I have never really understood the perspective of users re: "My wine app failed" ... it's a hack of an emulation to run windows apps under linux
<nacc> CheetahPixie: then it doesn't "work" )
<nacc> )
<nacc> bah stupid keyboard, that was supposed to be :)
<CheetahPixie> Not fully, but 4/5. :P
<CheetahPixie> Alright, paused.
<CheetahPixie> Let's upgrade.
<nacc> CheetahPixie: good luck
<CheetahPixie> "remove: gnustep-back0.25"
<CheetahPixie> "Huh, what is this GNUstep thing?"
<CheetahPixie> remember I was experimenting with alternate sessions a bit back; "Oh, that thing, heh."
<Fenaer> Hi guys. Which config file do I have to edit to modify the GDM greeter theme
<Fenaer> Or rather, change it to another
<hid> hi
<hid> im struggling installing bumblebee to work for my optimus nvidia card
<hid> i install it and i get this error line: rmmod: ERROR: Module nouveau is in use
<Privateer> what is the advantage of encrypting on setup with LCM vs later with something like veracrypt
<tomreyn> hid: you'll either need to reboot or shutdown your display manager and X or blacklist nouveau and reboot, possibly continuing your work from an emergency shell if your reconfigured graphical desktop will not work, yet
<Privateer> LVM**
<hid> tomreyn: is it posible that i blacklist nouveau then the vidia driver doesnt work so my screen displays nothing
<hid> nvidia*
<tomreyn> Privateer: if you have the block device encryption layer below the LVM PV you will have to decrypt only that at boot. if you have it on the LVs you'll need to decrypt each of them.
<hid> i did reboot several times :/
<tomreyn> hid: it would fall back to vesa. but i'm not able to guide you with this setup, i don't have (and do not like to support) nvidia.
<zanakyn> hey everyone. i haven't been able to get audio going through firefox since it started to require pulseaudio (admittedly i haven't tried super hard). i have pulseaudio installed, and afaik it's installed on ubuntu by default? has anyone else had this issue?
<zanakyn> i'd rather not use chrome, but that's what i've been doing for audio and it's pretty annoying
<tomreyn> Privateer: oh, by "on setup" you propbably mean during ubuntu installation?
<Privateer> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> Privateer: then i got your question a little wrong. there are ways to add the block device encryption layer later on by moving unencrypted data to encrypted block devices. but it's a lot more complicated than setting it up initially, and thus more error prone.
<tomreyn> Privateer: it also means you wrote the data unencrypted to the storage in the4 first place,which you should try not to do.
<eddyready> Anyone with a Dell laptop experience screen tearing on 18.04?
<tomreyn> Privateer: so if you're serious about full disk encryption, you need to do it with fresh storages and on first write.
<zanakyn> eddyready are you using the default window manager? are you using integrated graphics or do you have a dedicated amd/nvidia gpu?
<Privateer> tomreyn: I didn't know if veracrypt was better than the installers version of encryption
<tomreyn> zanakyn: yes, pulse audio is the default on ubuntu. are you not using pulseaudio then? or were you not using it? are you using ubuntu? which release? lsb_release -ds
<zanakyn> tomreyn no i am using pulseaudio. basically haven't touched it, that's why im confused. i'm using ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<tomreyn> Privateer: dmcrypt-luks, which the installer offers, is definitely a better choice on linux (and i might say in general).
<zanakyn> firefox complains that i may need to install it, not sure why it's unable to use it
<zanakyn> i've got pulseaudio 8.0 installed
<tomreyn> zanakyn: is firefox or pulseaudio from a 3rd party apt respositry?
<zanakyn> i don't think so, but let me check what i've added to my sources
<tomreyn> zanakyn: sudo apt update; sudo apt-cache policy
<tomreyn> zanakyn: you are welcome to show the output of these commands on a !paste
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zanakyn> everything i've got in /etc/apt/sources.list is from an ubuntu host looks like
<tomreyn> zanakyn: that's fine, but you also have /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  - "apt-cache policy" (when run after a successful "apt-get update") shows the actual sources configured
<zanakyn> yeah you're right, i see that. looks like i've added the sources for kivy and the nvidia gpu drivers
<zanakyn> i wouldnt think either of those would do anything with pulseaudio
 * tomreyn does not know either
<zanakyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zVgbT5qrWz/
<zanakyn> there's the output
<zanakyn> thanks for your help btw
<zanakyn> oof ok yeah i've got a few more than that. i think they're pretty narrow though, for specific software. then again looking up the official version, my installed pulseaudio is like 3 major versions behind
<tomreyn> wlecome zanakyn. i'm not entirely sure, but those can be fine. you can run "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME" to find out where PACKAGENAME (i.e. a specific package you put there) is installed from.
<zanakyn> yeah, it's from the ubuntu archives
<zanakyn> 500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages
<tomreyn> zanakyn: pulseaudio 8 is in 16.04, that's fine in general, but you might have a patched version from another source, which would be good to rule out.
<tomreyn> zanakyn: what does it say in the line above that?
<zanakyn> yeah good to check up on. i didnt know you could find out the source that provided the package so easily
<zanakyn> here's the full output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KmWgXq4btM/
<tomreyn> okay, now i'm convinced, too. ;-) try the same for firefox
<zanakyn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZYfdJBYYkW/
<zanakyn> looks pretty similar
<tomreyn> right
<zanakyn> im only one minor version behind looks like. firefox 59.0.2 instead of 59.0.3, but taht was just released 3 days ago
<zanakyn> i know this pulseaudio req came about a couple of months ago. i've been kind of lazy trying to resolve it
<tomreyn> zanakyn: i suggest you run firefox from a temrinal and capture its output there to a file: firefox &> /tmp/firefox.out
<zanakyn> ok one sec
<zanakyn> wth
<zanakyn> i just got audio output and i don't know why
<zanakyn> lmao
<Hashtag> Hey, I had ubuntu and windows dual booting but I moved a partition that I shouldn't have and now I can't boot. Please advise?
<zanakyn> i don't think i did anything
<zanakyn> Hashtag did you move the ubuntu boot partition or windows boot partition? or a different one?
<tomreyn> zanakyn: maybe it just felt left out and wanted to get you to give it some attention.
<Hashtag> zanakyn: I moved the ubuntu root partition, which has grub on it
<zanakyn> lol i guess so, but then its pretty fickle. i've been using it for literally everything except video content :P
<Privateer> is there a downside to installing the latest kernel vs going with what is provided after all the updates have been ran after install
<zanakyn> ok so in that case, as long as you didnt move it over another partition i think you should be fine? it's been a while since i've had to reconfigure my partitons but i think you'd just want to boot from a live-boot usb and reconfigure grub
<tomreyn> Hashtag: how did you juggle them around?
<tomreyn> Hashtag: i mean, what was the layout before, what did you try to change it to, and did it seme to have succeeded?
#ubuntu 2018-05-04
<Hashtag> tomreyn: It was pretty stupid... I tried resizing the linux root partition because I was running out of space. There was unallocated space in front of it.
<tomreyn> Privateer: lack of security and bug fixes. something you do not want to miss out on.
<Hashtag> I tried expanding the partition to have the unallocated space. It worked, technically
<Hashtag> But now grub won't load
<tomreyn> Privateer: reading again, i maybe got you wrong there. by "the latest kernel", do you mean !mainline or !hwe?
<Hashtag> zanakyn: I have a live usb running now. I just don't know what to do since I didn't have a decidated partition for grub
<tomreyn> Hashtag: you should always install grub to / , it can boot both linux and windows if you have the "os-prober" package installed (by default you do).
<Hashtag> tomreyn: I have gparted open on the live usb but I don't see anything about /
<tomreyn> Hashtag: what you'd need to do now is to chroot into the existing ubuntu installaiton on permanent storage, then run update--grub and grub-install to the the boot sector or your first hdd (usually /dev/sda)
<zanakyn> well one thing i'm reading here https://askubuntu.com/questions/190763/install-grub-to-ubuntu-partition is "Installing GRUB in a partition is not recommended and generally considered to be a bad idea. One is usually better off letting Ubuntu install GRUB in the hard drive's MBR. "
<tomreyn> Hashtag: i dont think gparted cna fix this for you.
<Hashtag> tomreyn: so it's like these instructions? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2189341&p=12854384#post12854384
<zanakyn> though i thought you actually installed it into the linux install partition, or one of it's own. i didn't realize you typically have it installed into the MBR directly
<tomreyn> Hashtag: roughly, yes, but this is not complete. let me find better ones
<Hashtag> zanakyn: yeah, i noticed that when I was deciding how to set it up
<tomreyn> Hashtag: steps 3 to 7 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure
<tomreyn> Hashtag: in step 3 you need to replace "sda1" by what your actual permanant ubuntu / file system is on
<tomreyn> Hashtag: if this sounds compleicated i can guide a little.
<Hashtag> tomreyn: ah, I was about to ask why sda1
<tomreyn> yes, it can be any other
<tomreyn> lsblk would probably hint on it enough
<Kon-> zanakyn: if your root partition is on /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2, etc, GRUB should be installed to /dev/sda
<Hashtag> tomreyn: I used chroot and it tells me 'grub' is currently not installed. that's rather odd
<zanakyn> gotcha Kon. i guess i thought /dev/sda was just the device entry itself that was not really writable (at least not meant to be by user applications like that). i know grub is a special case since you're using it to boot.
<tomreyn> Hashtag: on 16.04, the "grub" command is provided as part of the "grub" package, whic is grub 1, AKA legacy grub. you probably do not want this package nor this command.
<tomreyn> so not odd at all
<tomreyn> note also how "update-grub" and "grub-install" (the commands you should be running inside the chroot) are different commands to "grub" (which you dont need)
<Hashtag> tomreyn: goodness, I was looking at the wrong set of instructions. The browser on this computer I'm using is a little weird. You mean the "Update Failure" instructions, right?
<Hashtag> I'm rebooting now
<Hashtag> It works! I've got grub back
<Hashtag> Thanks tomreyn and zanakyn
<Hashtag> I just hope I gave it enough space and I don't have to go through that again
<tomreyn> Hashtag: congrats
<zanakyn> awesome Hashtag. glad it's working for you
<tomreyn> Hashtag: resizing stuff should not result in loosing grub functionality again since oyu have it on the MBR now. but keep in mind you alwas need to have backups before you juggle partitions / filke systems.
<zanakyn> speaking of, you guys. i've got about 50gb of unallocated space before the start of my linux partition that i'd like to use for the linux partition. i know typically its easy to expand the partition forward but not backwards
<zanakyn> what are my options here?
<Hashtag> tomreyn: yes, I realize the importance of backups now
<zanakyn> btw Hashtag https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<Hashtag> zanakyn: Thanks. I should get an external drive and look into this
<tomreyn> Hashtag: it's a daily experience that people come here seeking help with partitioning mistakes / errors or just follow up errors, and many dont have good backups, and it's just sad.
<zanakyn> not super hard :) and you can get a nice gzip or bz2 archived backup that doesn't have a bunch of space an image would have. i think as far as restoring you basically create a partition to hold the backedup data, extract there, then reconfigure and install grub again
<zanakyn> just make sure you test your backup too before you rely on it!
<mortal1> guys I need help figuring out what's going on with my ssd.  When i try to boot my system i get something along the lines of volume group not found, and it drops me into initramfs
<Hashtag> good point
<mortal1> what's more worrysome to me is that when i boot off of a 16.04 install disk, it doesn't even *see* my ssd
<mortal1> and i've checked it's connection in the socket a couple times
<mortal1> it's seated snugly
<tomreyn> Hashtag: test as in actually restore form a backup, otherwise it's not worth much.
<mortal1> when i run lsblk i don't even see it in the list
<mortal1> (or in fdisk for that matter
<tomreyn> Hashtag: the tar approach is fine, if you want something more advanced look into restic or boxbackup.
<Hashtag> tomreyn: that was almost me
<tomreyn> :)
<zanakyn> mortal1 im no expert here, but i think you were right worrying about the connection. any chance the sata port on the mobo is bad? have you tried a different one there? i wouldnt expect it to be but eh, doesnt hurt to check
<mortal1> i don't have a spare ssd to check
<tomreyn> mortal1: what changed between when it worked and when it didn't?
<mortal1> i guess i'll have to bring it into work tomorrow and let IT look at it
<zanakyn> well i mean maybe unplug/replug into a different socket on the mobo side?
<mortal1> i spilled coffee on my keyboard
<zanakyn> oh
<mortal1> and immediately wiped it off
<mortal1> and shut it down
<tomreyn> mortal1: is that a laptop?
<mortal1> aye
<tomreyn> so the ssd was below it, right?
<mortal1> the ssd didn't get effected i don't think
<tomreyn> mortal1: do you have a desktop computer, too?
<mortal1> i openned the case to look at it, there was a bit of a stain onthe bat
<mortal1> i do not
<mortal1> just a mbp
<tomreyn> mortal1: whats an mbp?
<mortal1> mac book
<tomreyn> mortal1: oh, okay, can you actually remove the ssd off it?
<mortal1> i cannot
<mortal1> not if i wanted a job to go back to :^)
<tomreyn> well, then i guess the "let the IT guys fix it" approach sounds reasonable.
<linux_noobian> how do i create a new folder when there's no white space in nautilus? Every time I right-click it gives me file and folder options, no options to create new folder
<mortal1> sound isn't working either, but screw it, i just want to back up stuff off my drive
<mortal1> Reminder, if you don't have tested incremental backups, you might be screwed, learn from my pain
<mortal1> what's weird to me, though, is that the bios seems to recognize a hard drive
<zanakyn> im glad you said this before i tried the 18.04 update. i haven't backed up in months
<mortal1> oh yeah, i was like, hey i should back up my /home
<mortal1> before installing,
<mortal1> and this happened
<tomreyn> zanakyn: i missed your question earlier. if you have backups, you can just boot from a live / installer, install gparted and resize the partition. expanding the partiution forward is not an issue.
<Hashtag> linux_noobian: is there an option under "edit"?
<mortal1> I'm gona go hunting around in my bios for a bit
<eddyready> zanakyn: integrated intel graphics.
<zanakyn> tomreyn oh yeah. issue is i have no space foward. i have 50gb before the linux partiton. my partition map is basically: |windows| 50gb unallocated| ubuntu| on that drive
<zanakyn> eddyready was the screen tearing everywhere? or just in web browser when doing like youtube/netflix playback or something?
<tomreyn> zanakyn: so just grow the ubuntu one to also tack up the 50 gb unallocated. no problem.
<guiverc> linux_noobian, if using the icon view, white space is easier to find
<linux_noobian> Hashtag: no, i don't see "edit". but i figured something out, i can do it with icon view, not with list view
<zanakyn> i thought you can't grow the partition backwards though?
<eddyready> zanakyn: it tears when moving the file manager and web browser window
<zanakyn> ok that i haven't seen. are you running in a VM?
<linux_noobian> guiverc: so i found out. would be good to know how to anyway because i always use list view. i guess i could memorize another hotkey but since using linux, my memory is filled up with hotkeys
<eddyready> zanakyn: on a physical dell laptop
<zanakyn> external monitor or the integrated one?
<eddyready> zanakyn: I tried with and without. Tears on both
<linux_noobian> gnome's workflow takes so long to get used to. i'm used to kde where you have tons of options not hidden from you
<eddyready> zanakyn: when I boot into the live cd to install Ubuntu, it appears to be fine there ie I can move the file manager around and it feels smooth
<zanakyn> are you using gnome (that's default now with 18.04 right?) or another window manager like i3 or something?
<eddyready> zanakyn: after installation it tears
<eddyready> zanakyn: its the default gnome one. Running the official ubuntu on default
<tomreyn> linux_noobian: i'm not actually sure this works with nautilus, but it's worth a try. change into the directory you plan to create a new (child) directory under, click anywhere on the right pane (type of view should not matter, and you can also single click a directory or file, no problem) and press ctrl-shift-n
<tomreyn> that's what works in xubuntu's (xfce's) file browser "thunar", anyways
<zanakyn> so, i've gotten a bit of screen tearing when using i3 with different apps. and upon my research i foudn it's because i3 is a window manager without a compositor. and the compositor is typically the part that handles double buffering the screen, i think. could be an issue with how whatever the compositor is with gnome is set up on your desktop install?
<zanakyn> i know thats not super helpful, but might help get you started researching
<zanakyn> its tricky that the install is behaving different than the live usb. is the live usb also the same ubuntu version?
<linux_noobian> tomreyn: i know, i'd rather not memorize hotkeys though just to create a new folder. that's one accessibility feature gnome forgets with its 'simple yet hard' workflow. some of us are more visual and suck at remembering hotkeys and commands
<eddyready> zanakyn: yes it is. I also tried it on a lenovo laptop and no tearing there.
<eddyready> might have to revert back to 16.04 for now
<tomreyn> linux_noobian: 'n' as in 'new (folder)', it's doable. ;-)
<tomreyn> but i see your point, too
<linux_noobian> disregarding those things, been a while since i used linux and especially gnome but overall a good experience
<zanakyn> are there different nouveau driver versions you can swap between in your graphics driver settings eddyready? thats the only other thing ic an think to try
<zanakyn> especially if you have a really old or really new intel hd version
<linux_noobian> test
<linux_noobian> am i disconnected or did chat stop working?
<Mead> your disconnected
<linux_noobian> i thought this channel stayed really busy, guess not. disabling leaves/joins makes it seem sparse
<Mead> this channel can be hopping at times, but it isn't like ##hardware or ##networking busy
<fareast> can someone convince me to use ubuntu over debian?
<tomreyn> fareast: yes, you, maybe.
<fareast> I have reason to believe out of the box the hardware compatibility isn't there on my dell inspiron laptop
<fareast> is that the truth and do I want to fool around with device drivers all day?
<fareast> my battery won't even charge
<fareast> so no acpi driver I suppose
<tomreyn> fareast: i'd start with a firmware upgrade
<tomreyn> fareast: there will be some dozen or hundreds of dell inspiron models with entirely different specifications. if you're looking for a relevant answer to this question you'll need to provide more (and more precise) details.
<fareast> well I am on debian
<tomreyn> meaning?
<fareast> I am going to first check my bios if i am current
<fareast> I had to enable non-free repo just to get the wifi working
<fareast> so I suppose there would be more hardware issues along the way
<david__> asd
<david__> hola
<david__> :b
<tomreyn> fareast: debian is conservative when it comes to integrating proprietary code into the distribution. this should return your bios version: sudo dmidecode --type bios | grep -Ei '(BIOS Revision|Release Date)'
<linux_> fafasf
<linux_> safsdfaasf
<linux_> 1阿斯顿丰富的司法11
<linux_> do you want to drink
<tomreyn> !cn | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<fareast> ok its current bios
<tomreyn> fareast: debian is conservative when it comes to integrating proprietary code into the distribution. this should return your bios version: sudo dmidecode --type bios | grep -Ei '(BIOS Revision|Release Date)'
<linux_> o！ hello friends
<tomreyn> fareast: please let's chat here, thanks.
<fareast> tomreyn, ok
<fareast> are we going all the way back?
<tomreyn> fareast: back to what?
<fareast> to the factory bios
<nbajam> 2003
<tomreyn> fareast: i'm not sure what you mean to ask or suggest about going back to the factory bios". i suggested upgrading the (mainboard, so BIOS) firmware to the latest available revision.
<linux_> back？
<tomreyn> fareast: i.e. i did not suggest a downgrade
<fareast> ok new findings a05 is the latest
<tomreyn> linux_: hi. do you have an ubuntu support question? since this is what this channel is about (only).
<fareast> I am always up for updating bios
<blue1> !screenshot | blue1
<ubottu> blue1, please see my private message
<tomreyn> fareast: which model do you actually have there?
<linux_> bios
<fareast> some people argue against it but I update
<fareast> n5050
<fareast> i3
<fareast> I know it sounds insane but I might actually install windows see if my acpi is working and then if I can update the bios in windows traditionally
<fareast> then go back to linux
<fareast> this is a refurbished machine. I am refurbishing it.
<fareast> I am just being lazy here by not extracting and doing all the usb update crap
<fareast> I formatted my flash for windows earlier cause I had to crack a password so I am going for it.
<fareast> I am just looking for a well rounded linux install
<fareast> I am like linus I suppose I don't want to mess around with code getting stuff to work. He uses fedora right cause it worked for him.
<fareast> not that I can't do it but do I want to invest the time....
<tomreyn> fareast: the firmware is packages as an ms-dos executable, so it may not actually work on windows, but require you to run it from freedos.
<tomreyn> *may*
<geordy> join gluster
<linux_> www.ubuntu
<sysfault> i just received a popup in unity saying "hard disk likely to fail soon".. i have been hearing the processing coming from this laptop. sounding like i can hear the read/writes to my hd
<sysfault> is this message accurate by any chance?
<nbajam> SSD time anyway :)
<sysfault> this is a laptop
<sysfault> and come on, this is a fairly new laptop
<sysfault> the uptime on this system is a few weeks at most
<sysfault> im currently dual booting with winblows
<guiverc> sysfault, if you have gnome-disks loaded I'd read its SMART report; otherwise `smartctl`
<sysfault> guiverc: is there a specific app i have to install?
<sysfault> installing now in fact guiverc
<guiverc> sysfault, depends on what ubuntu you are using.  I'd just look in your menu (if unity) and see if it knows 'gnome-disks' or just 'disks' ..
<sysfault> this sucks. could i get a nice eSATA drive if this hd does decide to fail?
<sysfault> external
<guiverc> smartctl is a command line tool found in `smartmontools` (from memory)
<sysfault> without a working hd in the laptop could i run my os from an external hd?
<sysfault> and should i be running smartctl on /dev/sda? or the numbered partitions?
<guiverc> i have a laptop with dead drive; I use it from usb-thumb-drive so I'd expect a ext-hdd to work too (does depend on laptop though)
<guiverc> smartctl reads drives (thus devices) and not partitions - it reads data from the drive chips (not touching data/platters/cells..)
<sysfault> i guess wherever the bios finds a bootsector
<sysfault> guiverc: ok so do i run it explicitly on /dev/sda?
<guiverc> yep if sda is the suspect drive/device
<sysfault> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<sysfault> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: FAILED!
<sysfault> Drive failure expected in less than 24 hours. SAVE ALL DATA.
<sysfault> wow
<sysfault> are you serious? smh
<guiverc> the popup was valuable then sysfault  -- i'd trust it, and sure backup your data!
<sysfault> so the overall health of this laptop is shot?
<guiverc> not the laptop - your drive...  drives can be replaced
<sysfault> ok in the meantime in between time, surely i could use a livecd correct?
<sysfault> or a usb-thumb-drive of course3
<sysfault> what size is your usb-thumb-drive guiverc?
<guiverc> anyway if lucky, drives can keep working for days-weeks-months (on hours death-eta), though they'll be slow & just suddently die so should NOT be trusted with any valuable data
<guiverc> yep, livecd, usb-thumb can be used (mine is 8gb, but I store data to local [nfs] server & not locally)
<sysfault> any recommendation for a good external ssd for a laptop?
<gogoGadgetCopter> hi can anyone recommend a wiki that does code highlighting and maybe also markdown?
<gnuyen> my package system is broken because it says diversion of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libEGL.so.1.distrib by nvidia-340
<gnuyen> i tried to remove nvidia-340 but it says it doesn't exist
<eaglgenes101> Alright, someone told me that my touchpad isn't sampling frequently enough
<eaglgenes101> I went and did some digging in my hardware configuration, and apparently the system treats the touchpads something like PS2 mice or something
<eaglgenes101> touchpad, singular, actually
<eaglgenes101> How would I go about increasing the polling rate of such a device?
<spikebike> I'm not familiar with any setting that would do that
<noah_> Hello, I'm having some issues with Polkit on Ubuntu Bionic. Is this the right channel for asking for help?
<eaglgenes101> We might be able to help
<eaglgenes101> Not me personally, but the channel generally has people that know about our systems
<eaglgenes101> *their
<noah_> Here's a strace of polkitd: https://pastebin.com/mwVRtYUn
<noah_> and LD_DEBUG: https://pastebin.com/eCv6g337
<noah_> my polkitd is crashing whenever something tries to use it
<RoadRunner_> Can't connect to internet. Can ping 8.8.8.8 but not "google.com", ie: seems like a DNS issue in config but can't figure it out. Network is available in the liveCD but not in the HD install while the settings for LAN connection are identical in both.
<xar-> RoadRunner_: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<guiverc> RoadRunner_, a quick fix is to add "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  to your /etc/resolv.conf
<eaglgenes101> Oh, and Cloudflare has set up 1.1.1.1 as a new DNS server, now with encryption!
<eaglgenes101> (This was news back during April Fools, but whatever)
<charnsak> Hey
<charnsak> Never know that IRC still up!
<charnsak> any human here?
<lotuspsychje> charnsak: 1679 users are
<eaglgenes101> If you have an idea about how to increase the polling rate of a ps2 mouse interfacealike, I'm all ears
<RoadRunner_> xar: file "cat" doesn't exist in /etc/resolv.conf
<RoadRunner_> guiverc: please explain how adding "nameserver 8.8.8.8"  to /etc/resolv.conf would allow to connect to diff ip's
<eaglgenes101> DNS associates domain names with urls
<eaglgenes101> So, when you go asking for google.com, you implicitly query for the IP address that corresponds to google.com
<eaglgenes101> In my case, it routed me to 216.58.192.238
<lotuspsychje> eaglgenes101: can this help for you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<eaglgenes101> If the DNS server is unavailable to the system, your system can't make this association, and all google.com is is a string that you happen to type frequently into an address bar
<bgilb> hi i just made a VM and upon rebooting i get this error: "/dev/mapper/x--vg-root does not exist"
<ubuntu-mate> jhj
<guiverc> RoadRunner_, xar- asked you to `cat /etc/resolv.conf` in hopes you would show us what is in the file (or if empty). it contains a list of IP addresses that convert names like google.com to their real addresses (which are numbers).  adding that nameserver just adds the google DNS address to your system as an additional nameserver over what's in your file (and isn't working for you)
<michels> hello.  how do i install Ubuntu 18.04 "over" ubuntu 17.10.  my 17.10 is borked.. and i think it'd be easier to re-install, than repair.  It is LUKS without LVM.
<RoadRunner_> guiverc: sorry, was a bit slow to figure that out :), paste coming up
<lotuspsychje> michels: the ubuntu setup lets you install ubuntu version 'next' to your current
<guiverc> RoadRunner_, please pastebinit (unless its 1-3 lines)
<michels> lotuspsychje, i think it's difficult because of the encryption.  it *should* see my previous OS. but it doesn't... so i do i make the install "see" my old 17.10.. so that i can just upgrade it
<michels> *how do i make the installer see the old 17.10 OS?
<lotuspsychje> michels: are you launching setup from a liveusb?
<RoadRunner_> guiverc: xar-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/spXDfYx5JK/
<michels> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> michels: and partitioning sees, nothing?
<michels> i decrypted the LUKS partition, in thunar.  clicked the icon, "install" icon.  it doesn't recognize the old OS... so i picked "something else"...
<michels> so do i just install "over", the previous OS?
<lotuspsychje> michels: well encryption is always bity tricky, you got a backup of it?
<lotuspsychje> michels: cause thats how i would do it...backup, wipe borked install and install bionic clean
<michels> e.g.   select "/" mount point to be  /dev/mapper/luks-blahalblah.   and select /dev/sda1 to be "biosgrub".   /dev/sda  or "/dev/sda1"? for "boot loader installation
<lotuspsychje> michels: why take the risk of upgrade an install half broken?
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | michels
<ubottu> michels: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<michels> yes, i have a backup, but i'd prefer to not resort to the backup, cuz that is on an old (hopefully not dying HDD)...  plus, i want to learn how to do this  :)    i only need the laptop for a few more months
<michels> i dont use RAID or LVM.  i just manually created LUKS-ext4 partition
<lotuspsychje> kk
<michels> i lost data with LVM before, so i detest LVM forevermore  ;)
<michels> this is the guide i used to install 17.10.  http://www.thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<guiverc> RoadRunner_, your resolv.conf looks first at (nameserver) 127.0.0.53 [sysd-resolvd] and then for any addresses without a . (eg. main) it'll add a telus (main.telus in my eg.).  I don't have skills with sysd-resolvd sorry
<michels> or is there a link that explains how to "repair" 17.10?  i've tried boot-repair PPA, & timeshift backup.  but neither work
<guiverc> RoadRunner_, a quick fix is still to add another "nameserver 8.8.8.8" (meaning for addresses where your systemd-resolved fails, it'll then use google.dns) - its quick & temporary though; reboot or restart of a few services will cause it to be overwritten...
<RoadRunner_> guiverc: thank's for trying, do you know anyone here who knows this that I may want to track down?
<plasmoduck> how do I install the ppa program so I can add ppa's
<guiverc> (RoadRunner_, ps: i only use 8.8.8.8 as example),   as for help this is a great channel to ask in, so i'd suggest later (when others are available to answer)
<plasmoduck> whats it called
<lotuspsychje> plasmoduck: ppapurge, wich ubuntu version are you on?
<plasmoduck> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<plasmoduck> thanks
<someone_> Hi
<plasmoduck> sudo apt install software-properties-common
<plasmoduck> thats what im after
<plasmoduck> but thanks for trying lotuspsychje ;)
<guiverc> Welcome someone_, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please ask it (ideally in a single line, and please be patient waiting for replies)
<lotuspsychje> plasmoduck: how about you tell us your whole story? ubuntu version? what are you trying to do?
<someone_> How I can convert my current Ubuntu to .iso file and became able to install it on other PCs?
<usixjad> so.. is there an easy fix for a missing icon in the unity launcher dash thing in 16.04?
<michels> in 18.04 installation:  what is the diff  between designating a partition: "biosgrub- reserved BIOS boot area"  vs  "ext4  mount point /boot"?
<michels> and which should i pick? (i am doing BIOS, not EFI)
<guiverc> someone_, i'm not sure it's a on-topic question... i can give more in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic
<diehardfox> Allocating different BIOS area is consider to efficient in long run
<someone_> guiverc ok, thanks
<EriC^^> michels: /boot is the /boot dir in linux, it contains the kernel and initrd and grub files such as the modules and config
<EriC^^> michels: biosgrub is a tiny partition used with gpt partitions if you're using legacy mode as the bios, so ubuntu can boot
<EriC^^> michels: which partition table are you using? gpt?
<diehardfox> use ext4 mount point /boot
<michels> GPT, yes.
<diehardfox> it is more efficient.
<diehardfox> if you root partition is broken for some reason still you can boot and fix it.
<someone_> but I think other channels maybe have not the same interaction as this channle so, I want still here and asking this question maybe someone has an answer.
<michels> okay, thx.  i'll do ext4 /boot..   also, for "boot loader installation":  do i choose "/dev/sda" or "/dev/sda1 (which is the 450MB /boot partition)"
<diehardfox> use /dev/sda1 --- boot partition as always smaller
<TiredShell> Hi all, I really need help trying to understand what's happened to my ubuntu box.  It had been ticking along just fine for the past few months and after a reboot today IPV4 networking on my NIC has disappeared.  Configuration shows up in network-manager and the static IP, gateway, etc. are all there, but an IP config doesn't show any IPV4 config and as such it's lost connectivity to the rest of the world :(
<someone_> Is it possible to get a list of the packages that I installed them on Ubuntu only without default packages?
<michels> diehardfox, what will happen differently if, instead, i select "/dev/sda" ?  (this is default, and how i have always done it.)  like this guide says:   http://www.thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<diehardfox> It is ok to use /dev/sda, but if it does not have much memory
<michels> ok... i clicked "install now"... hopefully this doesn't implode the Universe, it was nice knowin' ya  :)
<diehardfox> michels, usually boot partition required less memory since small and fixed number of files are stored
<someone_> _systemd_is_evil No it is not evil.
<tony_> sad
<syborg> So I need to replace pulseaudio with alsa on my xubuntu 18.04.... anyone know of a good guide for this?
<lotuspsychje> syborg: what are you trying to do?
<syborg> lotuspsychje, the headphone jack on my acer aspire 1 is nonfunctional. Some people on the manjaro forums had luck replacing pulseaudio with alsa
<lotuspsychje> syborg: checkout pavucontrol, lets you tune alot of things there
<syborg> yeah I know about that program, it's quite nice. Unforunately, it didn't help me with this
<syborg> the system does not recognize when I plug headphones in
<lotuspsychje> syborg: sound driver installed properly?
<syborg> lotuspsychje, how would I check?
<lotuspsychje> syborg: sudo lshw -C sound
<syborg> builtin speakers work at least
<syborg> lotuspsychje, here is the output https://pastebin.com/PU1DWTzB
<lotuspsychje> syborg: yeah bot looks loaded
<syborg> so I don't know much about alsa and pulseaudio. Is it that alsa is a dependency of pulseaudio, and just disabling pulseaudio should cause my system to use alsa?
<syborg> well I just edited a config file, time to restart and find out
<fareast> is there anything I need to do to make remix out of budgie 18 besides install docky?
<fareast> and whatever other widgets I want to run?
<lotuspsychje> fareast: remix?
<fareast> yeah theres a budgie remix 16
<fareast> on ubuntu side
<fareast> site
<fareast> and theres minimal budgie 18
<fareast> or does docky come preinstalled on 18 i just did minimal so it didn't load it
<fareast> also I installed these applets why aren't they showing up?
<fareast> does it require a restart first?
<fareast> you guys know what I am talking about right ubuntu budgie
<lclhstr> hey folks. anyone with some gamedev/graphics experience that could give some tips? I'm trying to "properly" set up a dev env for opengl with glew/glfw and it is a bit convoluted (granted, I'm a noob :D)
<Norux> !offtopic | lclhstr
<ubottu> lclhstr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<michels> diehardfox, EriC^^ , lotuspsychje , etc  Thanks for all your help!! my weird upgrade to 18.04 worked & the Universe remains intact!  i feel gratefull for being of the Ubuntu family  :)
<buschhardt> Is there a commandlinetool to change the display position with two displays? I find only the gui application in settings.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | michels
<ubottu> michels: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> !info arandr | buschhardt
<ubottu> buschhardt: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (artful), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<michels> hmmmm, i didn't select "install proprietary WiFi, etc" checkbox , during install because i dislike AdobeFlash(TM)... but now my WiFi, doesn't work :(  any ideas?
<michels> what programs does that "checkbox" include?
<buschhardt> ubottu: nice, thanx
<Norux> !thanks | buschhardt
<ubottu> buschhardt: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | michels
<ubottu> michels: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (artful), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<michels> lotuspsychje, thx
<stephend|afk> hey folks - just wanted to see if the 503s on insights.ubuntu.com* are known?
<stephend> http://www.webpagetest.org/result/180504_9Q_683727e38594e1726b660c74744e0201/
<stephend> no custom error page, so wasn't sure where else to report it
<Flannel> stephend: That's a Canonical website, so I believe the correct place is here: https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/new
<stephend> aha, thanks; yes, cname says as much, as well - cheers
<surya> surya
<surya> surya
<surya> Hai
<rektdeckard> surya, before you type your password in plaintext make sure you know what you're doing :p
<michels> lol
<surya> i am exploring IRC. sry for that :-P
<rektdeckard> no worries, i'm betting a lot of us are new to it..
<surya> pls help in that tektdeckard
<surya> rektdeckard
<rangergord> Hi. Has anyone here tried Ubuntu 18.04 (desktop) in Virtualbox? Does it run well? (I asked in the Vbox channel 30 minutes ago, no answer)
<rektdeckard> surya, type /help to get some basics
<rektdeckard> ok, bye then
<SysGhost> rangergord: I guess the best thing to do is firing a new vm up and take it for a spin. =)
<rangergord> SysGhost: I can't, I'm on slow public wifi
<rangergord> I don't have Internet at home
<rangergord> just horribly slow cellular which is good enough for git and IRC, but not large downloads
<SSMAdmin> rangerord I have tested, 18.04 crashes all the time, I had to revert to 16.04 virtual machines
<SysGhost> rangergord: how about the public library?
<rangergord> SSMAdmin: thanks! That's what I was looking for
<rangergord> SysGhost: that's where I am now :)
<SysGhost> ah... well even if it's slow, at least it should be done within a reasonable time.
<rangergord> hopefully. I think I'm getting 100KB/s
<rangergord> but I'm here for the next 4 hours. And will be back during the week-end.
<rangergord> In any case I'm getting 16.04 based on what SSMAdmin said
<cqr40> ls
<cqr40> cd
<cqr40> sdf
<michels> i still don't have WiFi working on my laptop.  any other ideas besides this?  https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/internet
<michels> i have card:  "intel wireless 7265"
<hateball> michels: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<SSMAdmin> Anyone able to help?  On my livingroom computer I have upgraded to 18.04 server. Ubuntu-desktop is also installed on this server,this to serve internett browsing and film viewing for the family.  All this standard stuff works, but the server will not detect and show that ethernet has cable connection.  The network icon in the top right statusbar does not show up.  This is more than a cosmetic problem.  I tried to activate remote
<SSMAdmin> viewing in order to control this machine from my computerroom.  But the "sharing" dialog will not let me activate remote viewing, as in the remote viewing dialog box it will not show any connected network, even though the box HAS a full working connection.  What could be the problem?  I should add that this mainboard has two ethernet ports integrated.  Could this confuse 18.04?
<michels> 18.04 just installed it "over" 17.10
<hateball> michels: hmm, it should "just work" even in 17.10. What are the symptoms? Can you see the wifi but not connect? or does the device not show up at all?
<hateball> michels: and did it use to work in 17.10 ?
<rektdeckard> michels: i had to do a little tweaking to get it up and running on a Macbook Air. If you open Software & Updates and look under the additional drivers tab you may see a driver for your network card
<michels> device doesn't show up.   it used to work in 17.10 yes.  (but my 17.10 stopped booting. i think related to being stuck on kernel 4.13.0-36. like i still am)
<lkh> hi all, since update to 18.04 my laptop doesn't wake up from suspend. Others seem to have same problem: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031827/ubuntu-wont-wake-up-from-suspend ... has a bug report been filed as yet? pointers to solutions?
<rektdeckard> can you connect to a wired internet connection?
<michels> my wired ethernet works fine to get on Internet, yes
<rektdeckard> michels: go to the Additional Drivers tab, it may be able to identify your hardware and automatically download the proper driver
<michels> rektdeckard, i already tried "additional drivers", thx tho
<hateball> michels: you should be on kernel 4.15 in 18.04
<michels> 4.15 doesn't work.  i can reboot, and give u exact error codes if u want?
<hateball> michels: so 4.15 does not boot at all?
<michels> no. neither does  4.13.0-3{8,9}
<michels> well, 4.15 does work for the LiveUSB
<michels> so that is a good sign  :)
<michels> btw.  i am using BIOS(not EFI). LUKS (not LVM)
<michels> sorry, what does CTCP Ping mean?
<SysGhost> Just for the records: Ubuntu 18.04 works fine with virtualbox. One just have to disable 3D acceleration if it's on. Does not work at all with it on.
<michels> ok, i tried booting into 4.15 recovery mode.  (my guess is that it's can't find the LUKS partition. cuz it doesnt ask for my password)
<michels> "gave up waiting for root file system device. common problems:
<surya_> /
<surya_> /c
<surya_> //c
<michels> -boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)  - check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough)  -  missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)   ALERT! UUID=blahablahabla does not exist dropping to a shell!
<michels> that is what the errors are on boot to 4.15 ^^^^
<surya_> /c
<Azjo> how do i open a m2ts video file which is recorded by a sony device?
<surya_> hi
<rangergord> Azjo: I'd give VLC a try, though I can't promise you it will work
<Azjo> i tried that already
<spikebike> try mplayer if you haven't
<spikebike> is it encrypted?
<Azjo> spikebike: i believe so yeah
<jink> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.m2ts
<Azjo> theres no way to decrypt this?
<jink> Azjo: Of course there's a way, but maybe not on Ubuntu.  There's some context and pointers in the link I posted.
<Azjo> i tried tsmuxer but it cannot recognize it as a video file
<surya> expand_escapes=ON
<karsten77> Hi!
<karsten77> I try for hours to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, but all I try I get No new relase found. Please help
<surya> /expand_escapes=on
<karsten77> or upgrades to the development release are ony
<karsten77> ly available from the latest supported release
<surya> set expand_escapes = ON
<CrypticLuxury> anyone here have experience with setting up yum default repositories on ubuntu
<vlt> karsten77: I think the offical LTS to LTS upgrade will released with 18.04.1.
<lkh>  
<PorkChopExpress> that is correct, it should be late July.
<karsten77> vlt I have broken my desktop environment with neon 5.12 - my hope was upgrading will repair it
<surya> surya:rektdeckard: HI
<karsten77> vlt but I also tried with -d flag to force, but I get no release
<karsten77> and I cahged release-upgrades to Prompt=normal all failed
<surya> How to enable expand_escapes on ?
<vlt> karsten77: You could try to edit /etc/apt/sources.list* (assuming you have backups, of course).
<karsten77> iam searching for the default for neon5.12
<Miguel2013> I have xubuntu 16.04 on this laptop and I can't get running this card https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/#post-3837445
<paddy>  https://pastebin.com/81wVS4RZ this is my mimeapp.list file and my Skype still opens links in calibre ebook editor. I uninstalled calibre and now it opens them in chromium even though firefox is the default.
<paddy> how do I get it to open in firefox?
<Miguel2013> paddy, change default app
<Miguel2013> are u on windows 10
<Miguel2013> then I don't know
<paddy> no, ubuntu, I have changed the default app to firefox, I have changed the file association to firefox too. the mimeapp list shows that firefox is the default yet it'll still use chromium
<brainwash> paddy: I would check "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<sondre> Hi guys! I'm using Nvidia-driver-390 (open source), but when I write "nvidia-settings" it says ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded. What is the issue?
<sondre> I'm on 18.04, fresh install
<brainwash> sondre: the nvidia driver is not open source
<blackflow> sondre: 390 is not the open source one, that nvidia's proprietary. the "open source" nvidia is nouveau, part of the kernel.
<paddy> brainwash: thanks that seemed to work. I won't hold my breath
<paddy> thank you very much though
<brainwash> :)
<sondre> oh, but why does it say "(open source)" in additional drivers in software & updates? blackflow brainwash
<PorkChopExpress> paddy: Did you install skype from the Ubuntu store?
<brainwash> blackflow: nouveau is an xorg driver also
<sondre> I'm trying to get displaylink and dell dock d6000 work properly.. And displaylink only works with open source nvidia graphic driver
<brainwash> nouveau (open source), nvidia (closed source)
<blackflow> sondre: dunno why it says that there, maybe because some parts of it are open source,  the nvidia proprietary driver has to be compiled anyway, as part of the installation process. but the bulk of it is in the firmware blob, so it's not open source, or libre, whichevre definition of open-source you prefer.
<sondre> brainwash blackflow This is what I see in additional drivers: https://i.imgur.com/SXujsUS.png
<sondre> blackflow: Hmm I see, I did switch to nouveau right now, so will check and reboot if that works
<sondre> thanks :-) Be back in a sec
<blackflow> sondre: nvidia-settings require the proprietary driver, iirc.
<brainwash> to me this looks mislabeled
<blackflow> it does, yes.
<sondre> blackflow: I had 390 checked right before I took the screenshot, but no luck there either
<blackflow> sondre: did you reboot after installing it?
<sondre> blackflow: This is output for nvidia-settings: https://i.imgur.com/hj3fpCY.png
<sondre> The 390 I have yes
<blackflow> sondre: after reboot, you can check which driver is in effect, by running `glxinfo | grep renderer`. I think it mentions "mesa" or something not nvidia, if it's nouveau. glxinfo is in mesa-utils package.
<sondre> I haven't rebooted into the nouveau yet
<blackflow> sondre: what does `glxinfo | grep renderer`  say?
<sondre> blackflow: Hmm, not found.. :-p
<karsten77> please can somebody help me with resetting my drivers. since Ive installed a wacom driver, I do not have any keyboard or mouse at sddm login
<sondre> I guess "sudo apt install mes-utils"? blackflow
<blackflow> sondre: what is not found? glxinfo?
<blackflow> sondre: yes, like I mentioned before :)
<blackflow> mesa-utils, not mes-utils
<sondre> blackflow: I have some issues with phpmyadmin too, when I ran the command "sudo apt install mesa-utils" it instantly showed me phpmyadmin install setup. So now when I run the "sudo apt install mes-utils" command it tells me that the resources are temporarily unavailable..
<sondre> mesa-utils*
<blackflow> lolwut
<sondre> blackflow: Filed this bug some minutes ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1769087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769087 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "package phpmyadmin 4:4.6.6-5 failed to install/upgrade: installed phpmyadmin package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<SSMAdmin> On UB 18.04 server with ubuntu-desktop installed, board has two ethernet ports.  Have wired internet connection working perfectly, but status bar network icon is hiding (indicating no wired connection).  Try to enable remote viewing in the sharing dialog, but it will not let me enable it, as it does not detect any wired connection to choose from (It shold at least say "Wired Connection 1" and let me choose that in order to complet
<SSMAdmin> the remote viewing setup)  Anyone have any idea what could be the problem?
<paddy> PorkChopExpress: yes, I did in fact.
<sondre> blackflow: Here is the output now.. -> blob:https://imgur.com/edf58527-7c22-4f5c-a1cb-8ffb00ebf013
<Rumbles> I just set up a server with 16.04, it has 6 network interfaces, and 16.04 was naming them strangely (dmesg shows they were renamed to rename2, rename5) so I managed to change their names by changing some default grub config and setting a udev rule, but now even though "ip link show" lists the names I selected, the system says "unknown interface" for those adaptors...
<sondre> blackflow: Sorry, here -> https://imgur.com/a/6yUlXlb
<blackflow> sondre: thta bug report, looking at the dpkg terminal output, looks like you borked your magento installation and it's preventing phpmyadmin from triggering mysql related tasks?
<TedStriker> hallo
<Rumbles> any suggestion on how to have sensible names and set them up?
<blackflow> sondre: well, is another package installation/managemend process running?
<PorkChopExpress> paddy: I found a few issues with the version from the store. however this was not an issue if you install it from the .deb
<blackflow> Rumbles: sensible names? you want names like eth0 ?
<paddy> PorkChopExpress: will do, thanks!
<Rumbles> I have named them eth0, 1, 2, 3 and etx0 and 1 for my 10GBE
<Rumbles> ip a shows those names
<blackflow> Rumbles: I'm sorry, I don't understand your problem then.
<Rumbles> but ifup eth0 returns "Unknown interface eth0"
<sondre> blackflow: I see.. Yes, I think phpmyadmin process is still running
<blackflow> sondre: deal with that magento mysql user being invalid.
<Rumbles> the issue blackflow is that ubuntu shows the names I configured, but it doesn't let me bring them up....
<blackflow> sondre: but uh... why would magento user need to access phpmyadmin database? something is seriously broken there...
<Shirakawasuna> Hi! One of my computers died and I'd like to recover its disks. The challenge: there were 4 disks, set up as RAID1 (so 2 RAID1 volumes), and then I used LVM to create a single FS spanning both volumes. This means I have 4 disks, but I need to know how to properly mount them (ideally read-only) in another computer. Luckily, I have full backups (and direct access to) the root FS containing the LVM configs, etc. My question: I'd like
<Shirakawasuna> to try and get away with *not* setting up software RAID 1 again, and just set up temporary LVM stuff. Is this doable?
<blackflow> Rumbles: how did you configure the names?
<Rumbles> udev rule
<Rumbles> I may ave just spotted my mistake
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, I can try to reinstalling phpmyadmin again and test
<Rumbles> sorry :)
<Rumbles> probably just me being an idiot
<blackflow> sondre: not sure that would help. the error message mentions access denied for user 'magento' to database 'phpmyadmin'. that does not look right, magento shouldn't need access to phpmyadmin.
<blackflow> Rumbles: what was it?
<Rumbles> I changed the name in the first line in network/interfaces to the new interface name, but forgot to change it on the second line
<Rumbles> <<<< idiot
<drop_> 18.04 nvidia sucks
<blackflow> Shirakawasuna: it should pretty much be automatic. if the RAID was set up by mdadm, it should autodetect and set up md devices properly. then LVM should autodetect the pv/vg in those, also automaticlaly.
<drop_> madam-adam is a girl boy
<ice9> what's the name of that gui application that show the disk usage?
<drop_> du
<drop_> du -h
<EriC^^> ice9: baobab
<sondre> blackflow: Something is really strange now.. I ran dpkg --configure -a, then phpmyadmin setup started again. I leave both password blank (so it autogenerates), but I get "password mismatch"
<EriC^^> ice9: what a name right
<Shirakawasuna> blackflow, this is on a totally different system now, and I just installed mdadm and lvm2. Are you saying that if I do a reboot, everything should be 'automatic' because there's enough metadata in the partitions?
<drop_> gparted*
<drop_> gparted has a gui ice9
<blackflow> Shirakawasuna: ye
<Shirakawasuna> blackflow, cool I'll reboot and cross my fingers
<blackflow> Shirakawasuna: the part I can't remember is if mdadm and lvm need some running daemons, on boot, to do the autodetection, but essentially, those systems should all autodetect.
<Shirakawasuna> cool
<drop_> anyone on xubuntu?
<Shirakawasuna> I used it a few years ago if there's any chance that's useful, drop_
<drop_> i can't get dual screens with nvidia proprietary
<aLeSD_> hey
<eddyready> Anyone with
<PorkChopExpress> drop_: I think dual screen support with xfce is an on going issue
<nlytnd1> eddy are you ready
<drop_> its mur
<aLeSD_> is it possible some software unistalled automaticcaly last night ?
<aLeSD_> I just found out Visual Studio Code and Slack unistalled themself
<Shirakawasuna> last I knew, nvidia didn't play nice with standards and things like dual-screen required manually messing with nvidia-land tools
<eddyready> does anyone know how to fix screen tearing on a dell laptop running intel gpu on 18.04?
<Shirakawasuna> I remember using arandr...
<blackflow> aLeSD_: check /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/history.log. Unless those were snaps/flatpaks?
<drop_> @porkchop 18.04 came out last month 18 year 04 month
<aLeSD_> blackflow, what is snaps/flatpaks ?
<drop_> @eddyreadt intel woking here
<PorkChopExpress> drop_: its an nvidia issue
<Shirakawasuna> oh nice, the logical volume is magically there after reboot blackflow, thanks for the tip
<Shirakawasuna> I was slightly dreading running commands to re-setup lvm stuff
<eddyready> drop_: intel HD 620?
<eddyready> drop_: works out of the box?
<drop_> i had it working with 17.10 I''ll ask  in the forums
<drop_> thanks
<PorkChopExpress> eaddyready: what desktop environment are you using?
<blackflow> aLeSD_: the bot doesn't seem to have any useful links, so here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snappy_(package_manager)      and google for "flatpak"
<drop_> ispca
<drop_> oops
<eddyready> PorkChopExpress: Ubuntu 18.04 Gnome
<drop_>  3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 750M] (rev a1)
<drop_> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<drop_> Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<drop_> 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<drop_> oops sorry too much'
<lcj> what is this?
<sondre> blackflow: Back now with reboot, what's the best way to uninstall phpmyadmin?
<aLeSD_> mmm
<aLeSD_> ok
<blackflow> sondre: apt remove?
<sondre> I also noticed that with nouveau driver selected, it tends to get purple screen after login, so I have to reboot and go into recovery mode for it to work
<PorkChopExpress> eddyready: have you tried adding the 20-intel.conf file to xorg.conf.d?
<aLeSD_> do now we have 2 package manager
<drop_> what did linus say about Nvidia?
<aLeSD_> however where is the menu entry fro Visual Studio Code and Slack ?
<blackflow> aLeSD_: not quite, snaps/flatpaks are containers,  but yes, another _software_ delivery method.
<sondre> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kQGVJbhfTp/ This is my output..
<eddyready> PorkChopExpress: where can i get that file?
<sondre> blackflow: I guess phpmyadmin process is running, therefor I can't do anything in terminal
<PorkChopExpress> eddyready: https://askubuntu.com/questions/667466/screen-tearing-in-ubuntu-with-nvidia-intel-graphics
<blackflow> sondre: not phpmyadmin, but dpkg process
<sondre> blackflow: Yes.. How can I get past this?
<PorkChopExpress> eddyreaddy: It worked for me on 18.04 gnome on my old toshibia laptop. I don't have to do it on kubuntu 18.04...
<drop_> i think i just need to configure my screens to not be on top of eachother in Display
<blackflow> sondre: could be something packagekit initiated?   anything (other than grep itself) listed with    ps axuf | grep -i dpkg    ?
<sondre> blackflow: This is output -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SkzcK8Njwx/
<drop_> ping timout?
 * drop_ hasn't seen that since dialup
<blackflow> sondre: this is after reboot?
<sondre> blackflow: The only thing I did after reboot was command "sudo apt install mesa-utils", then I ran "sudo apt remove phpmyadmin"
<sondre> Well, tried to remove phpmyadmin, but when I ran the first command I got into phpmyadmin setup again.. blackflow
<blackflow> sondre: can you pastebin        ps axuf | grep -B10 -i dpkg
<drop_> @ blackflow sql?
<drop_> oh mesa
<sondre> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZbQmRb4zfh/
<SSMAdmin> Hi all.  On Ubuntu 18.04 server (ubuntu-desktop installed). Problem:  In admin panel "Sharing" dialog, not able to activate Screen Sharing. The dialog box, bottom "Network" part of it says there is "No networks selected for sharing".  It should at least show "Wired Connection 1", as in fact the wired connection is working perfectly (the box has internet connection in and out, and I am able to connect to it using ssh).  As the
<SSMAdmin> sharing dialog does not show any available networks to pick from, it is not possible to activate the sharing. Another problem indicator is that the desktop status bar network icon does not show up, when clicked it shows the "Connect" menu item, even if the box is connected to fully working wired ethernet connection.  Any help?
<blackflow> sondre: ah there. apt is trying to pick up on previous failed task, failing again. not sure what to do here. do you have that 'apt install mesa-utils' running in a terminal?
<drop_> i got thay message trying to get a steam app to run in wine
<drop_> try a wine 32
<drop_> oh
<drop_> @blackflow just install mesa like it says if you can
<sondre> blackflow: Not that I can see, but as I mentioned earlier when I ran 'sudo apt install mesa-utils' it started installation process, then suddenly switched to phpmyadmin setup.
<sondre> No idea what I can do..
<blackflow> sondre: yes, but do you have that process running actively? Can you ctrl-c it?
<drop_> trying to play steam?
<blackflow> sondre: if not, you'll have to kill those pids, starting with the top one, 2712
<drop_> make a wine32
<sondre> blackflow: No, nothing is running in terminal right now
<blackflow> drop_: cut the noise.
<sondre> blackflow: Just sudo kill 'process number'?
<blackflow> sondre: with all dpkg processes gone, try     apt remove phpmyadmin
<blackflow> sondre: yah
<blackflow> sondre: if it doesn't go away, add -9 to kill:   sudo kill -9 2712
<eddyready> That appears to have fixed my tearing issue!
<sondre> blackflow: Did kill 2712, what there anything else I had to kill?
<blackflow> sondre: check with that ps line again. chances are that child processes are gone too
<sondre> blackflow: This is output now -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RrjSGcdQbT/
<blackflow> sondre: oh yeah, they're gone. now try apt remove phpmyadmin
<sondre> blackflow: I think it actually worked!
<sondre> Thanks :-D Worked installing mesa-utils now too
<blackflow> sondre: excellent. now, it's important to figure out what went wrong. to use phpmyadmin, you'll need a dedicated user with all privileges, or use root  (mysql's 'root', not system root).
<Gargravarr> morning all. interesting issue i think might be Bionic-related - i've just tried to update packages and https://linux.dropbox.com is now throwing SSL errors. i installed curl yesterday and it upgraded me to libcurl4. i assume it's related
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, I'll try this after I've dealt with nouvaue thing.. Need to fix this so I can get my external monitors working!
<blackflow> sondre: (and I'm talking about dedicated mysql user account, not system :)  )
<blackflow> sondre: great, so with mesa-utils installed, what does    glxinfo | grep renderer   say?
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, understood. Tought I did the mysql -u root -p command earlier in mysql
<sondre> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5BCTyfJXrc/
<blackflow> sondre: I think it's safe to use mysql's 'root' for phpmyadmin as superuser, on a local machine. phpmyadmin does need, in fact, a lot of privilege to manipulate the DBs
<blackflow> sondre: that looks like you're not using the proprietary driver.
<blackflow> sondre: this is the renderer string on my gtx960, with proprietary driver:    OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 960/PCIe/SSE2
<sondre> blackflow: You're correct.. Still using nvidia-390. I tried switching to the nouveau driver, but then I can't login. I only get purple screen after I type my password, then I have to reboot into recovery mode etc
<sondre> blackflow: Are there any reasons I get purple screen instead of desktop after switching to nouvaeu driver?
<blackflow> sondre: nvidia-390 is the proprietary driver.
<blackflow> sondre: it's possible that nouveau doesn't support (all the required features of) your GPU. Which GPU is it?
<Gargravarr> it's throwing errors about SSLv3: routines:ssl3_get_record:wrong version number, so i assume libcurl4 finally disables it, but running openssl s_client shows it's negotiated TLSv1.2
<sondre> blackflow: See image of additional drivers in software & updates: https://imgur.com/a/BfARfTz
<sondre> blackflow: Output of ubuntu-drivers devices here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4fvZh6yJRB/
<sliddis> https://imgur.com/a/GtKGWfE what font am I missing? i am running the wavemon app
<blackflow> sondre: right, so the package is installed, but the kernel is not using it, it seems. two things. do you have a xorg.conf somewhere in /etc/X11/  ?
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, I have xorg.conf, but I checked it and it's empty. Is that correct?
<longword> Garg: What happens if you throw in the option --tlsv1.0 ?
<blackflow> sondre: yeah, should be empty or not existing at all, xorg autoconfigures these days, unless you really need to set up something explicit about the config.
<blackflow> sondre: so the second thing, I'd check in dmesg if nvidia is failing for some reason so the kernel is picking up nouvau. could also be just a glitched autodetection and nouveau is picked up first, which would require you to blacklist it, but I think instlaling nvidia-* drivers, does that already, lemme check...
<blackflow> sondre: yeah, it installs  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf    which blacklists nouveau
<blackflow> sondre: can you confirm you have that?
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, but I have to use an open source graphic driver for it to work with displaylink and my dell D6000 dock. Isn't the nvidia 390 driver open source and can be used with displaylink driver?
<sondre> blackflow: Let me check
<blackflow> sondre: nvidia-390 is not THE open source driver, when people say "open source nvidia driver". nouveau is.
<sondre> blackflow: Yes I have this, see output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6F69tZHc85/
<blackflow> sondre: right, so now maybe pastebin the output of    sudo dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<sondre> blackflow: "sudo dmesg | grep -i nvidia" gives nothing
<blackflow> sondre: does     sudo dmesg | head     show times starting at  [0.00000]   or something like that?
<blackflow>   [    0.000000]
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GJVQnHf3c6/
<sondre> blackflow: Should I reboot and try to boot normal? The issue I get is that it only displays a purple screen after typing my password and pressing log in
<blackflow> sondre: right, so it seems the 'nvidia' driver is not being used.   does  `dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia`    show     'nvidia-390   install'     ?
<blackflow> sondre: whoa wait. what password? LUKS?
<sondre> blackflow: Output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7qHGSg28R9/
<blackflow> sondre: okay, seems installed, but not used. no idea why. maybe the GPU is too old for the driver?
<sondre> blackflow: Well, after reboot I try to log in, but I get purple screen and nothing happens.. Then I have to try reboot into recovery mode for it to work
<blackflow> sondre: log in where? GUI session, or do you have encrypted root partition?
<sondre> blackflow: Just a sec, let me try to reboot. No, into ubuntu after reboot :-D
<sondre> blackflow: So I chose the nouveau driver and rebooted, but in software & updates it says "Continue using a manually installed driver". Why doesn't it choose nouveau driver?
<blackflow> sondre: I don't know. you can try   apt remove nvidia-driver-390   to be sure it's uninstalled.
<sondre> blackflow: It just tells me: Package 'nvidia-driver-390' is not installed, so not removed
<blackflow> but your previous output of dpkg shows it installed....
<blackflow> sondre: dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia     shows anything installed?
<sondre> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bcSxMmPCcv/
<enissay> Is there a way to find on SFTP files containing "SomeText" and which were created between 1/5 and 2/5 ?
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, but I changed it to nouveau last reboot
<sondre> blackflow: As I need to use nouveau or an open source graphic driver for it to work properly with displaylink and d6000 dock
<EriC^^> enissay: can you ssh into the server instead?
<blackflow> sondre: nouveau IS the "open source nvidia driver"
<Miguel2013> hey
<sondre> blackflow: Yes, I get that, but I can't seem to use it :-( I have chosen that driver, but when I reboot it this is what I see -> https://imgur.com/a/ngWx1tG
<Miguel2013> I have a wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<blackflow> sondre: I don't know why it says that. Have you installed anything manually, outside of the packages? Thing is,  if you don't install the nvidia proprietary driver  (nvidia-driver-390 it seems on bionic), then it's using nouveau, which is part of the kernel.
<chioslab> gg
<Miguel2013> gg
<Miguel2013> anybody has answer to my driver problem
<hethkar> Running ubuntu 16.04 production server,df -i shows inodes are full(100%),but 2.4 G of free space is left. how do i free the inodes ? logs- http://dpaste.com/1R36T41
<eddyready> Did you mean: 20 intel
<eddyready> Search Results
<MarcoAntonioIppo> alex
<MarcoAntonioIppo> xxxxxxxxxx
<blackflow> sondre: can you pastebin   `grep oadModule /var/log/Xorg.0.log`        (yes, oadModule, not a typo)
<sondre> blackflow: I rebooted now and on the second attempt I got in (without purple screen). I got the nouveau driver selected now and installed nvidia-settings.
<sondre> blackflow: Do I need to reboot to use nvidia-settings after installing it?
<blackflow> sondre: nope
<chioslab> aleeeeeeeee
<sondre> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vRhRjtDtpb/
<sondre> blackflow: Hmm, 'cause I get "ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system" after running command "nvidia-settings"
<blackflow> sondre: no nouveau on that list.
<blackflow> sondre: yes, iirc nvidia-settings requires the proprietary driver.
<blackflow> sondre: looks like you're using the framebuffer driver.... can you pastebin the entire Xorg.0.log please?
<sondre> blackflow: Nouveau is selected in additional drivers.. Weird
<blackflow> sondre: Xorg log should've shown   LoadModule: "nouveau"  then, unless somethign really changed in Bionic about that. but please pastebin the entire Xorg.0.log, I don't know by heart what keyword to grep for to see what's activelly running.
<sondre> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QStJFPxyyT/
<blackflow> sondre: FBDEV alright. you're using the framebuffer. so, something with that GPU is wrong so much that neither nvidia nor nouveau work with it
<blackflow> sondre: ah.... EFI boot, right?
<sondre> blackflow: Well, so mission impossible? It's a Dell precision 5510 laptop
<sondre> blackflow: I reinstalled yesterday, is there anything I've done wrong?
<blackflow> no idea. this is beyond me unfortunately. but if I were to hazard a guess, I'd say something about that EFI boot is blocking the proper GPU driver from being selected. I have no idea if it involves signed modules or what. Is that a very new laptop?
<fofalee> hello
<fofalee> HOW to detect my flash drive, seems dead
<fofalee> HOW to detect my flash drive, seems dead
<sondre> blackflow: Well, 2 years old, so not that old
<fofalee> hey anyone knows how to view a dead flash drive
<sondre> blackflow: It also looks like nouvaeu is supporting the GPU: https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/#nv110familymaxwell (M1000M)
<blackflow> sondre: do you have an option for BIOS (non-EFI) boot? I'd go with that, just to see if the proper GPU driver works that way.
<sondre> blackflow: Sorry, I'm not quite good at this. Do you want me to try booting into legacy instead of uefi?
<blackflow> sondre: yes, I guess that's it. "legacy" or "BIOS boot"
<blackflow> as long as it's not efi boot
<sondre> blackflow: Ok, I'll give it a shot, rebooting now. Cya :-D
<strangeqargo> blackflow: whoa hello
<za1b1tsu> should I avoid ppas and use older versions from apt-get? For example for ansible, on their installation guide they recommend ppa for latest version, but there is ansible available in apt-get as well.
<SSMAdmin> Hi all.  On Ubuntu 18.04 server (ubuntu-desktop installed). Problem:  In admin panel "Sharing" dialog, not able to activate Screen Sharing. The dialog box, bottom "Network" part of it says there is "No networks selected for sharing".  It should at least show "Wired Connection 1", as in fact the wired connection is working perfectly (the box has internet connection in and out, and I am able to connect to it using ssh).  As the
<SSMAdmin> sharing dialog does not show any available networks to pick from, it is not possible to activate the sharing. Another problem indicator is that the desktop status bar network icon does not show up, when clicked it shows the "Connect" menu item, even if the box is connected to fully working wired ethernet connection.  Any help?
<SSMAdmin> And in "Network" configuration dialog, there is no settings for "Wired Connections", only VPN and Proxy settings
<SSMAdmin> Looks like the box is not recognizing my ethernet, even if it is working...strange thing
<Miguel2013> I have a wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<sondre> blackflow: Naaaah, that didn't look possible.. I have no boot media for ubuntu when changing to legacy
<blackflow> sondre: hrm, I thought the installation would provide both ways
<sondre> blackflow: I only have ubuntu on this machine if that says something. I could reinstall again, but is that needed? Is there anything wrong with EFI that makes this complicated?
<blackflow> sondre: that's the part that's beyond me, I have very little experience with it. but I do know that under EFI, the framebuffer, KMS and all those GPU related things are handled differently.
<EriC^^> sondre: do you have an option to boot the live usb in legacy mode
<EriC^^> ?
<sondre> blackflow: Could there be anything with the intel graphic that are causing these issues? See output of dpkg --get-selections | grep nvidia ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KxdXPzQWCG/
<sondre> EriC^^: Oh, hi EriC^^! I can try, I think that can work
<blackflow> sondre: I doubt it, also intel gpu was not mentioned at all in that xorg log
<sondre> blackflow: I see. Let me try and reboot into legacy with live usb
<EriC^^> sondre: you could boot the install in legacy mode from the ubuntu installer's grub that's booted in legacy
<sondre> EriC^^: So I go in advanced options then try and boot in legacy mode there?
<EriC^^> pressing "c" and typing "configfile (hd0,gpt1)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" should get you there, or look for the right name from "ls" ouput
<EriC^^> sondre: yeah, try some F button to get the one-time boot options menu and choose USB legacy or just USB if there's USB and USB UEFI
<sondre> EriC^^: Ok, I'll reboot now and check, sec :D
<EriC^^> ah hmm, nevermind, you'd be greeted with a menu and not a grub menu
<blackflow> EriC^^: I do recall there was a "boot from hard disk" option in one of those live things, but I can't remember if it was debian or ubuntu :)
<blackflow> not grub menu, but the installer/liveCD environment menu
<EriC^^> i've never seen that, though i've heard of it in ubuntu as well
<EriC^^> aha
<nishikant> how to fix the error When i am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 alongside windows 10 in uefi mode after clicking uefi USB stick it gives the error ..... Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.  grub>
<EriC^^> nishikant: try typing "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<nishikant> anything else please give complete details <Eric^^>
<EriC^^> nishikant: that's about it
<EriC^^> maybe try "normal" first
<EriC^^> or "insmod normal" first if it complains about that
<doulos05> Hello, I'm having a problem getting my xenial computer to boot up
<EriC^^> nishikant: if you're still having problems, try to checksum the iso, and try a different usb if that checks out
<doulos05> I got to a recovery screen and ran ctljournal -xb
<doulos05> the error message is [drm:drm_add_edid_modes.part.27 [drm]] *ERROR* Unknown HDMI VIC: 50
<doulos05> What does that mean?
<EriC^^> do you have an hdmi monitor attached?
<doulos05> Currently for debugging purposes, yes
<doulos05> But when I first attempted to boot it, I did not
<doulos05> I intend for this to be a home server so I initially booted it in a headless configuration and connected to it via ssh
<doulos05> The last thing I did was reboot it after formatting the old windows partition away
<doulos05> It was booting just fine in a dual book configuration for months.
<nishikant> Eric: how to checksum the iso
<doulos05> md5sum /math/to/iso
<EriC^^> !md5sum | nishikant
<ubottu> nishikant: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<EriC^^> doulos05: what happens if you let it boot
<EriC^^> and then after couple minutes hook the hdmi up?
<EriC^^> try booting without 'quiet splash' and with 'verbose or some debug level'
<doulos05> That's how I discovered the error. After attempting to ssh in and failing to find the path, I connected the monitor and saw the error.
<doulos05> It had been hung for at least 5 minutes by that point
<doulos05> I'll try now with quiet splash. What's the specific command for that?
<doulos05> in grub2
<EriC^^> doulos05: in grub press 'e' then replace it in the linux /boot/vmlinuz line
<EriC^^> and press f10 to boto
<EriC^^> *boot
<doulos05> kk
<doulos05> booting now with verbose
<doulos05> brb, dinner time. I'll update with any error messages from the booting in 20 min.
<sondre> blackflow EriC^^ Back now, booted in legacy mode now
<sondre> blackflow EriC^^ Output of "lsmod | grep nouveau" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZM5w9gYgf5/
<sondre> Is this correct?
<EriC^^> sondre: you're in the ubuntu installer?
<sondre> EriC^^: Heh.. I created a small partition and installed ubuntu in legacy mode.
<EriC^^> sondre: way to go
<SSMAdmin> Hi all.  On Ubuntu 18.04 server (ubuntu-desktop installed). Problem:  In admin panel "Sharing" dialog, not able to activate Screen Sharing. The dialog box, bottom "Network" part of it says there is "No networks selected for sharing".  It should at least show "Wired Connection 1", as in fact the wired connection is working perfectly (the box has internet connection in and out, and I am able to connect to it using ssh).  As the
<SSMAdmin> sharing dialog does not show any available networks to pick from, it is not possible to activate the sharing. Another problem indicator is that the desktop status bar network icon does not show up, when clicked it shows the "Connect" menu item, even if the box is connected to fully working wired ethernet connection.  And in admin panel "Network" configuration dialog, there is no settings for "Wired Connections".  It appear as the
<SSMAdmin> computer has no network cards at all, only the VPN and Proxy settings are visible. Any help?
<Rumen> Hi there! in Bionic I don't see the skype icon in the top bar. Any idea how to fix that? Reinstalled couple of times with different versions, but without any success ...
<MonkeyDust> SSMAdmin  next time, use a pastebin for multiple lines
<SSMAdmin> @MonkeyDust, ok thank you, I will
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sondre> blackflow EriC^^ Finally got it to work in legacy mode in my new partition that I created! That's great, but is it possible to remove the EFI partition now in a good way?
<EriC^^> sondre: what's the partition table look like, pastebin sudo parted -ls
<sondre> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MDH4dDh6jy/
<EriC^^> sondre: i'd say just leave it
<Guest60810> any girl
<sondre> EriC^^: So just format partition 2 and I'm good to go?
<MonkeyDust> Guest60810  wrong channel
<EriC^^> sondre: you havent installed ubuntu yet?
<EriC^^> sondre: you're going to reinstall now?
<sondre> EriC^^: Yes, now I currently have 2 ubuntu.. One on uefi and one with legacy
<EriC^^> sondre: oh
<EriC^^> choose to erase the whole disk and let ubuntu do it's thing
<Guest60810> how to resolve this problem"E: Unable to locate package perl-suid
<Guest60810> "
<EriC^^> sondre: was your gpu problem solved in legacy mode?
<EriC^^> !info perl-suid
<ubottu> Package perl-suid does not exist in artful
<sondre> EriC^^: Yes, everything works good now! I got displaylink driver and D6000 dell dock working with 3 external monitors.
<EriC^^> great!
<Guest60810> E: Unable to locate package update
<tomreyn> Guest60810: you ran an incorrect command
<tomreyn> !ask | Guest60810
<ubottu> Guest60810: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> !find suid
<ubottu> File suid found in cdrkit-doc, dietlibc-dev, dist, emscripten, fp-docs-3.0.2, fpc-source-3.0.2, freebsd-manpages, gnulib, golang-gopkg-hlandau-service.v2-dev, gridengine-client (and 47 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=suid&mode=&suite=artful&arch=any
<tomreyn> !details | Guest60810
<ubottu> Guest60810: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Guest60810> ok
<sondre> EriC^^: So just to be clear, delete the partition 2 (394 GB Ext4) or format it? https://i.imgur.com/YBC6xz1.png
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm on xenial. Is there a ppa available for slack chat? I only was able to find the direct .deb download but i'm not a big fan of that
<EriC^^> sondre: boot the installer in legacy mode again and choose the 'erase the disk and install ubuntu' option
<Jamy> Hi, does -O somehow overwrite -P for wget or something? If I add -O it does not download to the folder specified in -P anymore
<sondre> EriC^^: Ah ok, thanks again chief!
<Jamy> wget -O filename -P path/ -t 10 -T 10 hurl
<Jamy> is what i am doing
<sliddis> https://imgur.com/a/GtKGWfE what font am I missing? i am running the wavemon app
<doulos05> @EriC^^ So booting it in verbose mode revealed a different error message.
<EriC^^> doulos05: aha
<doulos05> One of the GUI tools I used to set up the computer had set the windows partition to auto-mount
<doulos05> I just deleted the line in /etc/fstab and it booted normally
<doulos05> thanks for the help!
<EriC^^> doulos05: aha, great, no problem
<Guest60810> how to create mailserver in ubuntu
<tomreyn> Anticom: not really supported here. but: they seem to offer both a .deb (which, once installed, also installs an apt repository and signing key) and a flatpak (which should also have an update/upgrade path).
<sky887> Know thyself
<sky887> :-)
<tomreyn> Guest60810: installing and, moreover, properly configuraring and finally maintaining a mail server is not an easy task, not suitable in case you're new to ubuntu.
<sky887> In new
<sky887> I'm new
<tomreyn> sky887: hi, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sky887> Nope. I'm just trying to figure this out. Everything for that matter
<sky887> Things*
<tomreyn> sky887: okay, this channel is just for support but there is #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting if you like.
<sky887> Ok:-)
<MonkeyDust> sky887  then follow some conversations here and learn from them
<sky887> Yup I'm on it
<ember_> Anyone struggling with horrible graphics performance on 18.04?
<sky887> Nope
<Anticom> tomreyn: omg i hate this crap. Why don't they just give me the repo url directly. Skype was doing the same BS
<MonkeyDust> ember_  that's a yes/no question, what brings you here
<tomreyn> !details | ember_
<ubottu> ember_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Anticom> Guess it's because they're windows/osx centric companies
<ember_> Sorry about being vague! https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/8gylez/updated_from_ubuntu_1710_to_1804_and_getting/
<ember_> I can move to pastebin if preferred
<tomreyn> Anticom: i would not know (but it's also not topical here)
<Anticom> Sorry for the strong language but it really bugs me
<Anticom> Thanks anyway tomreyn o/
<leftyfb> Anticom: sudo snap install slack
<Anticom> i don't like snaps either. They where giving me headaches before, don't wanna go through this again
<Miguel2013> I have a wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<tomreyn> ember_: consider using a more light.weight desktop, such as xubuntu, mate or the like.
<leftyfb> Anticom: If you had problems with snap, you did it wrong. Or you installed some critical system piece that conflicted or something. There's nothing wrong with installing apps via snap. It's going to be the cleanest and easiest way to get slack installed.
<Anticom> leftyfb: or the software provided was outdated
<Anticom> leftyfb: talking about minikube
<ember_> tomreyn: I appreciate the effort, but this PC can handle PlanetSide 2 on ultra :) It's not a hardware-capability issue.
<tomreyn> ember_: does 3d acceleration work actually?
<Anticom> back when i installed it via snap (which was the recommended way for ubuntu btw) it was really old and had bugs in it that made it unusable
<Anticom> and those bugs where fixed a long time ago even back then
<ember_> tomreyn: How do I check that?
<leftyfb> Anticom: that has nothing to do with snap being a problem
<uwe> Hi, I think I found a bug. Where can I report a bug WITHOUT creating a account?
<leftyfb> Anticom: if you don't want to install slack with snap, then don't. Good luck.
<MonkeyDust> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<leftyfb> Anticom: I've been using the snap package for slack for over a year now
<Anticom> leftyfb: well it kind of is IMO. Cannonical wanted to do its own thing again like they did back with upstart for example. Why can't they just stick to the community accepted standards?
<uwe> Wrong aswer. There I need an account.
<tomreyn> ember_: glxinfo -B | grep Accelerated
<Miguel2013> leftyfb, what's slack slackware?
<tomreyn> ember_: glxinfo -B | grep rendering
<MonkeyDust> uwe  then post it on some public forum and hope someone picls it up
<leftyfb> Anticom: I think you miss the point of snaps
<MonkeyDust> picks*
<longword> Slack is like IRC but with pictures.
<leftyfb> Anticom: but whatever. Good luck
<ember_> tomreyn: accelerated: no; direct rendering: yes
<tomreyn> ember_: then let's look at the whole output: glxinfo -B | pastebinit
<ember_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mqqpbxd7ZT/
<Anticom> leftyfb: well it's just their own way of doing docker from how i understand snapd
<uwe> MonkeyDust: Any suggestions? All I know I must have an account. But I really hate to create new accounts only to post a bug. (I use several distros)
<ember_> tomreyn: Wait, VMware? What the hell...
<tomreyn> ember_: also: pastebinit /var/log/gpu-manager.log
<ember_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xvg6HJkXXn/
<leftyfb> Anticom: you should read and understand more about snaps then. Since that is incorrect
<leftyfb> Or don't
<tomreyn> ember_: was this file last written/updated after the 18.04 upgrade? ls -l /var/log/gpu-manager.log
<enissay> EriC^^: SSH worked... Thanks for the hint <3
<MonkeyDust> uwe  as far as i know, there's no such thing as an accountless forum
<ember_> tomreyn: 1h 20m ago... that's about when I did the upgrade, I would say probably after but can't be sure
<tomreyn> ember_: the "uptime" command tells you when you last booted the system
<MonkeyDust> uwe  first try resolving the problem here
<uwe> MonkeyDust, why? I like to help but i cant understand why I should for every tiny think create an new account. I really hate this!
<tomreyn> ember_: please show also: lspci -knn | grep -A 4 VGA | pastebinit
<MonkeyDust> uwe  you're going offtopic, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ember_> tomreyn: looks like it was changed at last reboot
<ember_> tomreyn: I rebooted once after the upgrade reboot though
<ember_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kTDW3cxMzz/
<tomreyn> ember_: okay, we may also need to look at "pastebinit /var/log/syslog" then
<tomreyn> ember_: and finally: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<ember_> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bjPwvDfJM4/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zbc6tS9X7/
<dxter_> ubuntu
<tomreyn> ember_: okay, reviewing those will take a few minutes
<ember_> tomreyn: thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate it :)
<tomreyn> :) welcome, hope i can help
<tomreyn> ember_: how did you upgrade from 17.10?
<ember_> tomreyn: the standard prompt of "your (something) is up to date, however, there is a new version of your OS (18.04)"
<ember_> tomreyn: closed all windows and didn't use the PC at all during the update
<tomreyn> ember_: oh i wasn't aware that's available, yet. and the upgrade finished without errors?
<ember_> tomreyn: I wasn't watching it but when I came back it was booted and seemed fine. it did manage to lose my wallpaper but that's the only problem I've noticed aside from the sluggishness
<tomreyn> ember_: it would not reboot by itself, i don't think
<ember_> tomreyn: no, you're right, it said it was done and prompted me to reboot
<ember_> tomreyn: sorry, my memory is vague at the best of times
<tomreyn> ember_: no problem, same here. your upgrade probably went fine and you just have some leftover configurations from 17.10 which weren't removed (usually when they're from third party repositories). take a loo at the output of "dpkg -l  | grep ^rc" - those are packages which were removed but still have configurations left. you can use "sudo apt purge PACKAGE" to remove them (if desired).
<rdz> hey all. i'm on bionic using qjackctl and it doesn't show a systray icon, when i enable it.. it seems to be an old problem. maybe someone know something about it or know of a way to fix it?
<tomreyn> ember_: i finished reviewing the syslog, need yet to look at dmesg, will ping you when done.
<rdz> this is th ebug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qjackctl/+bug/1546328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546328 in qjackctl (Ubuntu) "Systray option does not work." [Medium,Fix released]
<hid> hey
<ember_> tomreyn: awesome, thanks very much :)
<rdz> hm.. it says fix released.. but in bionic it is still broken
<hid> i had a problem with bumblebee to manage optimus video card,, now that i installed the nvidia driver only, the temperature is still higher from what i expect (70 to 75°C instead of 49°C)
<Kon-> hid: Idle, or under load?
<hid> Kon-: idle
<hid> when i was on ubuntu 16.04lts i had 49°C, same on windows when i bought the pc so that's my idle reference
<tomreyn> ember_: looks like you never updated your bios. yours is version 0906 (03/26/2012), the latest is version 2203 (2016/02/19) according to https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77M/HelpDesk_BIOS/ . it might be advisable to upgrade it.
<ember_> tomreyn: I'll make sure to do that :)
<tomreyn> ember_: i suspect your existing bios will be able to upgrade itself by loading the new firmware from usb stick with msdos partition table, with a single partition (use gparted to create both) containing a fat32 file system (use "mkfs.vfat" to create it), with the unpackaged bios file (P8Z77-M-ASUS-2203.CAP) on it.
<ember_> tomreyn: thanks for the tips. is that likely to be related to the performance degradation though?
<ioria> ember_,  have you checked  'top' and 'free -m'  ?
<ember_> ioria: gnome-shell is at 95% O.o
<ioria> good :þ
<ioria> ember_,  and free -m ?
<ember_> Mem:           7932        3407        2461         122        2064        4909
<ember_> Swap:          7811           0        7811
<ioria> high
<ember_> I guess? two browsers open
<ioria> ember_,  journalctl -b | grep ureadahead | grep relative | wc -l
<ember_> returns 0
<tomreyn> ember_: not directly related, no, since the system worked fine before. what i see is that radeon, the proper kernel module to drive your hardware, was detected as available and was loaded, but for reasons i am unable to determine it then falls back to non-accelerated graphics mode, but your logs don't seem to say why (or i missed it).
<ioria> ember_,  well, can you reboot and log in in 'gnome classic' ?
<ember_> tomreyn: that's really bizarre! it's progress though, hardware acceleration being disabled explains this behaviour perfectly
<ember_> ioria: sure, after I look up what that entails :)
<ioria> ember_,  you can select if from the login screen
<ember_> ioria: ok, brb
<Miguel2013> longword, I don't care about slack I use what I use. give me one good reason to use slack
<tomreyn> ioria: those otions might be named differently. here's what my 18.04 VM offers (after also installing xubuntu-desktop) http://i.imgur.com/dixR5T6.png
<tomreyn> you are probably referring to "GNOME on Xorg"
<ioria> tomreyn, mmmm
<ioria> tomreyn, you don't have 'ubuntu on wayland'
<tomreyn> no, not supported by the driver, i think. it's virtualbox.
<ioria> i see
<tomreyn> the "Ubuntu" choice starts the default desktop (Gnome 3 shell with ubuntu modifications)
<tomreyn> ... on X
<ember_> tomreyn, ioria: so there are four options there: gnome, gnome on xorg, ubuntu, ubuntu on wayland. the third one (ubuntu) was selected. it's also the only one with the performance issue xD
<ember_> ohhhhh.
<ember_> why on earth was it selected?
<tomreyn> ember_: it's the default ubuntu desktop
<ioria> ember_, on 18.04 wayland is not default
<ember_> not 'ubuntu on wayland'?
<ember_> ahhhh
<ioria> ember_, xorg is default
<tomreyn> that menu is a good way to irritate and frustrate users. :-/
<ember_> so are there any gotchas I should look out for having changed this option?
<ember_> my understanding is I was using wayland the whole time with 17.10 so nothing new, right?
<ioria> ember_, yes
<ember_> well the performance issue on x remains, but I don't need to worry about it any more :) thanks for your time ioria and tomreyn
<ioria> ember_, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<ember_> wayland
<ioria> ember_,  still sluggish ?
<tomreyn> ember_: with 17.10 you were probably (unless you didnt initially install or later moved away from the default ubuntu desktop) using unity on wayland. right now, you're using ubuntu's modified gnome 3 on X.org (titled "Ubuntu" on this menu)
<tomreyn> oh wayland, ok, then i'm wrong
<ember_> nono it's fine, I switched to 'ubuntu on wayland' and it's fast again, I just mean that the fact that the problem persists on x is presumably not good
<ember_> as in hardware acceleration should not be arbitrarily disabled
<tomreyn> right
<ember_> but this functionally solves my issue :))
<ioria> ember_,  no it's not: looking at your syslog you really have some issues
<tomreyn> there are ACPI issues which a bios upgrade might solve
<tomreyn> there are also suppsedly leftovers from the old system, but those should not be critical.
<ioria> ember_,  dbus, gnome-software and ureadahead service at leat
<tomreyn> ioria: did you spot anything else?
<ioria> tomreyn,   dbus, gnome-software and ureadahead service at leat
<ember_> I saved your messages so I'll do the cleanup and bios update when I have some time :)
<ember_> ioria: are those part of the leftovers of which tomreyn speaks?
<ioria> ember_,  maybe ... or the effect of some bugs , like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1579580#3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579580 in ureadahead (Ubuntu) "ureadahead reports relative path errors in journalctl output" [High,Confirmed]
<ember_> maybe the real lesson here is to stay on old LTS versions for longer :))
<tomreyn> hmm right dbus-daemon seems to be stuck in a "Reloaded configuration" loop there.
<ioria> ember_,  gnome-software can be removed if you don't use it
<ember_> what is gnome-software?
<ember_> aha
<tomreyn> ember_: the graphical tool to install software from, like a software shop
<ioria> ember_,  the sw center ... you should see it in the left dock
<ember_> I have only used it because sometimes double-clicking a .deb throws it at you I think
<ember_> but if there's a cli way to do that I guess it's not necessary?
<ioria> ember_,  yes
<ioria> ember_,  gdebi it's a gui tool for manual .deb pkg installation
<ember_> ah nice, I'll grab it
<ember_> how do I deal with the dbus and ureadahead issues?
<ioria> ember_,   i'd check also the size of your logs folder ...  (/var/log)
<ember_> ioria: assuming these are bytes, the biggest file is syslog at 5mb
<ioria> ember_,   du -sh /var/log
<SSMAdmin> Hi all.  Ubuntu 18.04 server (ubuntu-desktop installed) with working wired internet connection, refuses to activate screen sharing, says no network connection available, even though the internet connection is there and working: https://pastbin.smartskandalen.info/hugadufuxo.http
<ember_> ioria: oh wow, 203mb
<ioria> ember_,    not huge but big
<ioria> afk
<SSMAdmin> This maybe easier to read: https://pastbin.smartskandalen.info/raw/hugadufuxo
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: have you installed extra software for screen shoaring to be offered? since i dont have this option
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay i got this option now, as provided by "vino"
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin:what does "nmcli c" show?
<aLeSD_> really guys
<aLeSD_> problem : spanish keyboard ... the key < is shown as \
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD_  looks like it's alt-gr related
<SSMAdmin> @tomrayn No I have not installed extra software for screensharing. 'nmcli c' shows only this: NAME  UUID  TYPE  DEVICE and nothing more
<SSMAdmin> That was to @tomreyn
<aLeSD_> MonkeyDust, what do you mean _
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD_  do you see the alt-gr key on your keyboard
<aLeSD_> yes
<aLeSD_> it ir right in fron of me
<aLeSD_> → æµ ¢¶→ĸĸ→nŋ →ŧ
<darkdrgn2k> hi all
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD_  normally you get \ when alt-gr is pressed, with the < key
<darkdrgn2k> im trying to SNAT but im getting "unknown option "SNAT"
<darkdrgn2k> "
<longword> -t nat and -j SNAT
<MonkeyDust> aLeSD_  make sure the al-gr key is not stuck
<SSMAdmin> @tomreyn No I have not installed extra software for screensharing. 'nmcli c' shows only this: NAME  UUID  TYPE  DEVICE and nothing more (sorry for double posting, had to get his nick correct so he can find the answer from me)
<longword> If it's iptables commands you're trying to put together that is
<darkdrgn2k> "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.50.11/32 -j SNAT -–to-source 10.8.0.6
<darkdrgn2k> "
<darkdrgn2k> complains about SNAT
<longword> "unknown option" sounds very wrong, are you sure that's the command line you're running?
<darkdrgn2k> copied and pasted from the terminal
<darkdrgn2k> sounds like there is a module not installed or something ?!?!?!!?
<longword> Can you try typing in the command by hand in case there are some sneaky webish UTF-8 chars in there?
<longword> It should say unknown target if your -j option is well out of order
<darkdrgn2k> 437&#%$*$@$&%*#&#&
<darkdrgn2k> -–   <- one is a - one isnt!!!
 * darkdrgn2k hugs longword :P
<longword> I came across a doozie of a one last week
<longword> Turns out there's a UTF-8 multibyte character for &nbsp;
<longword> Many expletives were unleashed that day
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, you there?
<plasm0duck> how do I tell what version name of ubuntu im using?
<Miguel2013> I have a wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<plasm0duck> 4.13.0-39-generic #44~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 5 16:43:10 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: you there?
<Exterminador> plasm0duck: you can try: lsb_release -a
<MonkeyDust> Miguel2013  what'w wag511
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, No I have not installed extra software for screensharing. 'nmcli c' shows only this: NAME  UUID  TYPE  DEVICE and nothing more
<darkdrgn2k> ok this should do a SNAT+DNAT fro port 8088 right?
<darkdrgn2k> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 8088 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.50.11:8088
<darkdrgn2k> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d 192.168.50.11/32 -j SNAT --to-source 10.8.0.6
<Miguel2013> MonkeyDust, it's a netgear wireless card
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: thanks, i read your reply. so you don't have a NIC that is managed by network manager, which is maybe why you can't setup the screen sharing option.
<Miguel2013> MonkeyDust, wifi
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: or more precisely, you have no connection profile setup on network manager (NM)
<SSMAdmin> That seems correct, but this must be a bug, at this works perfectly on this machine I am now using
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay, then search for an existing bug report on it, and, if you can't find one, report one.
<SSMAdmin> And as I may remember, it did work right after installation (network systray icon showed up), but after a while, it dissappeared
<Miguel2013> SSMAdmin, may be a problem similar to my wag511
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: see "nmcli help" to find out how to provide more information on your configuration / on NM's perspective on your system.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, How do I manually set up such a connection profile, to solve the problem while waitng for a bugreport to solve it?
<Miguel2013> it works for a few seconds then get irq pool problems
<SSMAdmin> Miguel2013, maybe, but I dont know...what is wag511?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: if the NM icon does not show on your desktop in the top right notification area, even after logout and login (please try if you haven't), then you can still use mncli to create the profile, starting from 'nmcli help'
<MonkeyDust> Miguel2013  better start from the beginning, give more details
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: this is probably not related to Miguel2013's issue, since you have a stable network connection.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, it is like you describe it.  Does not show up even after log out and log in, even after reboot
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: so your issue seems to be somehow related to network manager not initializaing properly, or the applet not loading.
<syntaxfree> so I've accidentally removed myself from the sudoers list on my laptop.
<syntaxfree> but I've never had a root login. so I don't know how to fix this.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, is there a guide somewhere.  Guess I must know a bit more information than nmcli help can provide, in order for me to be able to use it.  I have only very basic command line knowledge, not a tech guy
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, yes, that seems correct
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay, let's see if we can work it out together. do you have "pastebinit" installed? pastebinit -v
<john_rambo> My smplayer now looks like this >>> https://postimg.cc/image/okh12t0vh/...How do I bring back the controls ?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, no pastbinit installed
<SSMAdmin> apt install pastbinit?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: "pastebinit" note the 'e'
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: install it if missing, yes
<SSMAdmin> yes, v 1.5
<MonkeyDust> john_rambo  what's in View
<SSMAdmin> installed
<chuun> is it possible to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04? if yes, is there anything i should have in mind?
<john_rambo> MonkeyDust, Nothing related
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, installed
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: then: nmcli -p g | pastebinit; mcli -p n | pastebinit; mcli -p r | pastebinit; mcli -p c | pastebinit; mcli -p d | pastebinit;
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin remove the trailing ";"
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: sorry, more typos, let me retype
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: then: nmcli -p g | pastebinit; nmcli -p n | pastebinit; nmcli -p r | pastebinit; nmcli -p c | pastebinit; nmcli -p d | pastebinit
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4c9d6BBqDW/
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: this should return 5 urls
<SSMAdmin> only one url
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: copy this entire line to your temrinal:
<tomreyn> export LANG=C; nmcli -p g | pastebinit; nmcli -p n | pastebinit; nmcli -p r | pastebinit; nmcli -p c | pastebinit; nmcli -p d | pastebinit
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: this should return 5 urls
<syntaxfree> sorry, I saw the advice on the web to boot into recovery mode and dropped out of here.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4N8ksTMYSM/
<SSMAdmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nn9JFGXqCr/
<SSMAdmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tsmy7fC9y6/
<SSMAdmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WgrjFyGc5Q/
<SSMAdmin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K2PzMrvYTq/
<syntaxfree> but then when I get a root prompt and try to visudo, it tells me /etc/sudoers is read-only.
<syntaxfree> can't sudo add myself sudo either.
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay, be careful about posting many< lines here on irc, you may get silenced or kicked.
<pragmaticenigma> syntaxfree: try this sites recommendation : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: it does not seem like you ran the lastest variant of the series of commands, or i made a mistake. was there any error output before the urls?
<syntaxfree> pragmaticenigma: will try.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, ok, last command gave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GbffQKy3gs/ followed by http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5CvrwqcpGf/ followed by http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7jYh9NVHNX/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cZv7dnSDPv/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sMVBmPQvS5/
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: thanks, i understand english much better than norwegian (?)
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, in the first command you wrote 'mcli' instead of nmcli, that gave errors
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: alright, thanks. so network manager doesn't seem to consider itself in charge of managing your connection, do you have a static network configuration in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<john_rambo> MonkeyDust, Any ideas
<john_rambo> ?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, not shure I understand what you are asking.  I have not made any custom modifications to anything, so dont know
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: i see. is it possible that someone else did on this computer?
<chuun> is there any known issues to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, no, no one else have access
<tomreyn> chuun: yes, it is not supported. that's an issue.
<tomreyn> chuun: not *yet* supported, that is
<zapadas> Any 14.04 networking gurus around?
<zapadas> :)
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay, then can you confirm that "cat /etc/network/interfaces" returns nothing or just comments (starting with #)?
<tomreyn> .. and maybe blank line,s too
<SSMAdmin> just comments
<SSMAdmin> last line is #    sudo apt install ifupdown
<andai> Hi! Is there a way to access the CD or USB device the LiveCD is running from, so that I can burn the LiveCD to another medium from the running LiveCD?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay, give me a minute
<chuun> ok thank you tomreyn
<designbybeck> Hot Corners in Ubuntu 18.04? I thought Gnome Tweaks would have it ,but I don't see it
<am_ex> designbybeck, you can add applet for this
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: so you have two wired (ethernet) NICs, enp4s0 and enp5s0, do you know which one should be connected?
<am_ex> And configure as you want
<designbybeck> am_ex, which applet?
<am_ex> wam
<designbybeck> or where do I find that am_ex
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, I think it is enp4s0, but honestly not sure
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: we can just try both: nmcli d connect enp4s0; nmcli d connect enp5s0
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, if I click the systray I get the menu option to "Connect", and it says enp4s0
<am_ex> designbybeck, https://i.imgur.com/8IdEMEf.png
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: you said you did not have the network manager applet showing there
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: now you say you do
<syntaxfree> so  I fixed the sudo problem. but let tell you where my solution deviates from instructions.
<syntaxfree> I was already doing what that link suggested: rebooting to recovery mode.
<designbybeck> am_ex, so is this the Gnome extension thing you install via a web browser? I'm new to Gnome stuff
<syntaxfree> but even on a root console I kept seeing "/etc/ is a read-only filesystem"
<am_ex> I have this applet in my Ubuntu Budgie
<jr_admin> hi i keep getting email's from www-data saying that awstat cannot open access.log..i went to /etc/awstats/awstats.conf and input my hostname and i also modified to /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 to 666 root adm yet i still get emails every 10 minutes how can i stop these emails
<syntaxfree> so I tried the option in the recovery menu to enable networking. so I could come back to IRC.
<am_ex> I think it's compatible applet for all gnome versions
<am_ex> Try google it
<syntaxfree> and then that remounted my filesystem in read-write mode. even though it didn't enable  no networking.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, no, the network manager applet (systry network Icon is not there) but if I click the very right side down arrow, I get the icon which shows enp4so)
<syntaxfree> then I was able to fix the problem.
<am_ex> designbybeck, I install it trought Budgie Applet manager
<syntaxfree> pragmaticenigma: thanks anyway.
<syntaxfree> can I rename my current user altogether?
<am_ex> I like Ubuntu Badgie very much :)
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: oh, okay, great then just use that.
<designbybeck> but even though I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and not Budgie
<am_ex> It's compatible i think
<silas> Hi.  Cannot install Ubuntu to a external HDD driver (USB) via qemu.  Getting "[   22.696915] Initramfs unpacking failed: write error".  Any tips?
<am_ex> Try to find out
<syntaxfree> my whole problem started because Matlab refuses to run if the linux username doesn't match my username at mathworks.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, both gave error: Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: Connection 'enp4s0' is not available on the device enp4s0 at this time.
<am_ex> designbybeck, I have 18.04 too
<am_ex> But Budgie edition
<syntaxfree> so I created a username that matches. but then I've got my whole Dropbox in this username, etc. so I was trying to add the other usrnam to sudoers.
<syntaxfree> but it now occurs me that maybe I can just rename my current username??
<designbybeck> am_ex, I've came across this one, I tried the manual install, but i'm going to try the extension route and see if it works: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1037/customcorner/
<davide136> Hi guys, need some help...with x11vnc and a server
<davide136> no display connected, when starting it says XOpenDisplay("") failed.
<syntaxfree> (yes, I can su into "xheimlich" from "diego". But Matlab needs the GUI to have logged in as "xheimlich".
<syntaxfree> )
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: hmm, do you get the same error messga ewhen you run "nmcli d connect enp4s0"?
<am_ex> designbybeck, try it
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, the network icon shows as a network of three computers, with a cross on top of one of them, probably the enp4s0
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, yes, same error
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: okay, this is just there to indicate that you'r enot currently connected
<davide136> !join ubuntu-it
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: how about "nmcli d connect enp5s0" ?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, same error
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: please post: dmesg -T | pastebinit
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: oh wait you probably cant since you may no longer be online?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: well just try
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, thats the strange part, I AM online
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, can I pm you the link?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: yes
<davide136> Hi guys, need some help...with x11vnc and a server
<davide136> no display connected, when starting it says XOpenDisplay("") failed.
<bioc0de> hello, there is a possibility to change the shortcuts related with <Super> to <Super_R>, in order to create new shortcuts with <Super_L>?
<zapadas> tomreyn: you seem like a network guru...can I get in line for some help on 14.04 after SSMAdmin?  :)
<designbybeck> am_ex, do you use the Gnome Tweaks or gnome-tweak-tool ?
<designbybeck> trying to find where to change the setting
<tomreyn> zapadas: just ask your question here, there's are others around who ma ybe able to help, too.
<zapadas> tomreyn: OK cool.
<zapadas> Struggling with a strange 14.04 networking issue.  I have a default gateway on eth2.111, when I ifdown eth2; ifup eth2 VLAN111 comes back, but the default gateway doesn't!
<zapadas> I tossed a request up on SO: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031695/default-gateway-in-a-vlan-does-not-come-back-up-when-physical-interface-is-ifdow
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: i'm actually a little puzzled there. your nic comes up, it is not managed by NM, and when NM tries to manage it it just states that, at this time, it cannot. i'm actually not really into networking on anything past ubuntu 16.04, yet, so i may have conceptional mistakes there.
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: i searched this message "nmcli d connect enp4s0" returned, but could not really find anything specific to your situation.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, that is ok, thank you for your help so far, at least you tried.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, I am no good at the tech language, how do you suggest I formulate a bug report?
<dan01> Testing the IRC client from Android :)
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: actually, can you post /var/log/syslog as well (private is ok)
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: that's "sudo pastebinit /var/log/syslog"
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: network manager should log to this, and it may provide a better error message there
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, see pm
<designbybeck> is 18.03 using Gnome Shell 3.28.1
<tomreyn> zapadas: i think you'll need to provide more details: how is the network configured (show configuration files) and what does it look like when it's fine, what does it look like when it's wrong?
<designbybeck> is that what the Gnome 3.28.1 means in Details?
<IRC-Source_30721> hi .. i got a mystery here .. when i run hostname i get server.domain .. when i run hostname -f i get localhost .. when i run domain name i get (none) .. why? how to fix?
<christos_> Hey guys. how do I add a self signed certificate to my system so it stops saying "Not Secure" in my browser?
<teward> christos_: all self-signed certificates will be considered 'invalid'
<teward> there's no real way to suppress that
<teward> especially since the "Not Secure" parts are browser-level implementations
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: you have pending updates, inclduing a kernel update. please install all of them , reboot and come bakc if this issue persists.
<christos_> teward: Really, Windows systems can trust a self-signed but linux cannot? I find that hard to belive.
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: the vino log line is a follow-up error. it dpends on network manager managing your connection, which fails.
<IRC-Source_30721> christos_: that would be typical windows :D
<teward> ^ this
<teward> christos_: Windows does some odd things to the 'certificate stores'
<teward> Linux doesn't.
<teward> what Windows permits is actually "broken behavior"
<christos_> teward: so what good are self-signed certs then?
<MonkeyDust> teward  christos_ take the discussion elsewhere
<christos_> MonkeyDust: sorry
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: read also this since you may be using systemd-networkd rather than network manager at this time: http://xmodulo.com/switch-from-networkmanager-to-systemd-networkd.html
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: but you should probably use network-manager instead.
<syntaxfree> sorry. still problems. I googled this desperately but.
<syntaxfree> I renamed an user account with usermod -l and it no longer shows up in the ubuntu graphical login screen
<Toriel> Hello. It is possible to get help here with Kubuntu ? I'm sorry, I'm newbie...
<tgm4883> !ask | Toriel
<ubottu> Toriel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * tomreyn afk for a bit
<Toriel> I'm deeply sorry.
<MonkeyDust> Toriel  let's hear it, in one line
<Toriel> I have a iMac 16,2 with Kubuntu 18.04. My sound card is CS4208. There is no sound from speaker, but sound from headphone. alsamixer does not recognize some of my speakers on my iMac. Sounds is perfect with headphones. Someone knows how to fix it ?
<tgm4883> Toriel: no worries dude, what are you having issues with?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, you told me I have pending updates, that is strange, because I just did a apt update and it says "All packages are up to date", so there is nothing to update?
<zapadas> tomreyn: you got it, I'll update it on SO.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, thanks for the link thought, I go read it
<Toriel> By the way, when I active "Surround analogique 4.1", I have sound from one speaker but this sound sounds weird. (I'm French sorry for my English). There is no sound with Duplex Surround Analogique from Speakers, but there is sound from Headphones. So I don't think it's a problem with sound card. Thanks you very much. :)
<syntaxfree> I keep on dropping in and out, but it's because I'm frantically trying things.
<syntaxfree> recap, I renamed an user account with usermod -l and can no longer log in from the GUI log in screen.
<Borw3> Help, getting segment fault when luanching packettracer on ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: well there is a newer kernel than the one you have running, that's all i really know. it may have been installed since you last rebooted.
<genii> syntaxfree: You usually also need to tell usermod to move their home directory to the new name as well, with the -d /home/newloginname -m   ... switches
<Borw3> guys, ubuntu 18.04 crashing packettracer 7.1.1 with error: (segmentation fault) please help
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, how can I find out what kernel I am running, and what is the new version?
<m27> is there a torrent client with a terminal interface, and web-interface (but not perse regular gui)?
<syntaxfree> genii: if I understood things correctly I did that and undid it (for reasons). Is "cd ~; pwd" enough to check what's my home directory?
<MonkeyDust> !find packettracer
<ubottu> Package/file packettracer does not exist in artful
<MonkeyDust> !find packettracer bionic
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 222 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=packettracer&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<syntaxfree> (I'm su-ed in from another account.)
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, think I am on 4.15.0-20.
<Borw3> MonkeyDust: packettracer doesn't exist in ubuntu repos
<syntaxfree> great. my old username doesn't exist anymore.
<syntaxfree> all my files are there and an account/home dir with the new name exist.
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: there is the linux-image-generic package, a package which always remains installed and always depends on the latest available actual kernel image package. https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/linux-image-generic
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: linux-image-generic currnetly depends on the https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic package.
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: and package linux-image-4.15.0-20-generic is availabe in version 4.15.0-20.21
<MonkeyDust> Borw3  better contact the maintainer of the app
<syntaxfree> also: why dropping into tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) doesnt let me log in either?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: to determine the version you are currently running, use "cat /proc/version"
<Borw3> MonkeyDust: The maintainer is cisco LOL... no hopes
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, Linux version 4.15.0-20-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-039) (gcc version 7.3.0 (Ubuntu 7.3.0-16ubuntu3)) #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:16:15 UTC 2018
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: you have the latest already, sorry, my bad. 4.15.0-20.21
<tgm4883> Borw3: packet tracer 6?
<Borw3> tgm4883: No 7.1.1, why 6 works?
<tgm4883> Borw3: no idea. But there's a thread on the forums saying you need  libssl1.0.0:i386
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, could installing ubuntu-desktop in the server have contributed to these type of problems?
<tgm4883> Borw3: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390401
<Borw3> tgm4883: Already installed that, hmm, let me try 6.0 then
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: i need to head to food, will probably be back later, but can't say when exactly. feel free to try debugging this more with seomeone else around here, or to file a bug reporting this network manager message where it says it cannot handle your connection. use the "ubuntu-bug network-manager" command to file it.
<tgm4883> Borw3: did you also see this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031008/packet-tracer-7-1-1-crashes-on-startup-xubuntu-18-04?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, ok, thank you for all help so far
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: hmm yes, that's possible. i assume ubuntu.server may not use network-manager by default but systemd-networkd, btut i'm not actually sure.
<Borw3> tgm4883: Yes, and I end up with segfault just after 1 second of startup
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: if so, it's maybe not a bug then. but a featuzre request to make it easier to switch between systemd-networkd and network-manager
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: welcome, ttyl
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, or someone else, just a last question:  If I instead of the 18.04 server install the Desktop version, will the Desktop version detect and set up my current Raid1 automatically?
<theTOOLMAN> SSMAdmin: !mdadm
<theTOOLMAN> !adm
<theTOOLMAN> no? damn bottu doesn't knwo mdadm
<tgm4883> !info mdadm
<ubottu> mdadm (source: mdadm): tool to administer Linux MD arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 4.0-2 (artful), package size 433 kB, installed size 1317 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<SSMAdmin> theTOOLMAN, I know mdadm to set up Raid1, but I already have a raid1 in the computer.  If I scrap 18.04 server, and instead install desktop version, will mdadm be there to automatically detect current raid1 and autoconfigure it, as the server install does?
<OnkelTem> Hi all. KWalletManager stopped working on 17.10 after todays update
<OnkelTem> Does anybody have any idea?
<leftyfb> SSMAdmin: is it hardware RAID1 you're looking to do or software RAID?
<theTOOLMAN> idk about 18.04 but nothing changed between mdadm on server/desktop
<SSMAdmin> software raid
<leftyfb> SSMAdmin: was the software RAID setup using linux?
<nacc> i'm not sure mdadm is preinstalled on desktop, though (it is on server)
<theTOOLMAN> mdadm will even let you control hardware raid. just an fyi
<SSMAdmin> leftyfb, yes, it was set up in previous 16.04
<leftyfb> actually, I don't know if the desktop installer will detect it and use mdadm
<metrum> Hi!
<theTOOLMAN> and to see what it is doing, cat /proc/mdstat
<compdoc> be nice to be able to remove or disable mdadm
<leftyfb> you might need to install mdadm in the live session and is to scan for your volume
<leftyfb> SSMAdmin: why not just recreate it?
<SSMAdmin> I have now upgraded to 18.04, raid1 is working, but now i have network problems, so consider installing 18.04 desktop and doing the LAMP install manually, but don't want to mess up my raid1
<tgm4883> SSMAdmin: wait, why are you scrapping 18.04 server? You could just install the desktop package
<metrum> Is someone here who used CUDA on Ubuntu before?
<tgm4883> SSMAdmin: what kind of networking problems?
<nacc> compdoc: in what sense?
<SSMAdmin> tgm4883, because 18.04 has given me a lot of problems with network management
<SSMAdmin> tgm4883, https://pastbin.smartskandalen.info/raw/hugadufuxo
<SSMAdmin> tgm4883, tomreyn has been trying to help out, but we did not find a solution
<tgm4883> ah
<OnkelTem> How to check if everything is fine with my encrypted home?
<compdoc> nacc, every time apt installs new kernels, update-grub tries to apply mdadm, which never exist for me. Once, something I did I assume, mdadm tried to create a raid using drives in a zpool. I had to backup the pool, erase all partitions, and recreate the pool.
<syntaxfree> yeah. the more things I try, the more things I break it seems.
<OnkelTem> systemd[1]: dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device: Job dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device/start timed out.
<OnkelTem> What does that mean?
<OnkelTem> systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device dev-mapper-cryptswap1.device.
<OnkelTem> ystemd[1]: Dependency failed for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<Egyptian> how do i set the domain name on ubuntu16?
<leftyfb> Egyptian: which version of ubuntu?
<solstice> hi. I have skipped livepatch on first boot. How do I enable it now ?
<Peyam> hi
<solstice> oops. I found itin 'Software'
<hid> Someone'having problem with bumblebee on ubuntu18.04?
<MonkeyDust> hid  that's a yes/no question, what brings you here
<Peyam> I have xubuntu 16.04 and windows 10 installed. everytime my computer goes to sleep and I want to wake it up it goes to boot menu
<hid> MonkeyDust: i didnt find a tutorial on how to make it work on the latest ubuntu release
<hid> i cant get it worked on ubuntu18
<oerheks> hid, bumblebee is old, prime is current
<solstice> why do I have 2 version of the same snap mounted ? like gnome-system-monitor_36 and gnome-system-monitor_39
<solstice> is that a bug ?
<oerheks> you would get prime when you use our drivers from the repos
<hid> prime :o
<syntaxfree> now I was just betrayed by my internet connection.
<hid> i'll check this out
<oerheks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<slyrus> anyone else having NVIDIA troubles post-bionic upgrade?
<chiefnoah> I had a few problems
<chiefnoah> nvidia always has problems
<slyrus> heh, fair enough
<chiefnoah> I also had Polkit star segfaulting
<chiefnoah> start*
<slyrus> usually I can sort them out. so far no luck with bionic.
<chiefnoah> what issues are you seeing?
<slyrus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1768906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768906 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash" [Undecided,New]
<slyrus> 2 of 3 systems are fine, but one crashes on login
<slyrus> I'm getting to the point where I'm thinking an OS reinstall might be necessary
<chiefnoah> it's usually the easiest in my experience. It looks like you might still be loading the mesa drivers
<slyrus> chiefnoah: have any pointers to a relatively pain-free way to do an OS reinstall with minimal data-loss/pain?
<slyrus> and how might I go about making sure the mesa drivers aren't actually loaded?
<cap_> i have trouble connecting wirelessly to my router 192.168.1.1 but can connect to my other router 192.168.254.254 wirelessly, what could be the problem?
<cap_> i have trouble connecting wirelessly to my router 192.168.1.1 but can connect to my other router 192.168.254.254 wirelessly, what could be the problem?
<compdoc> those are quite different subnets. do you have a wired network too?
<tgm4883> cap_: different wireless networks that aren't connected
<genii> The x.x.254.254 probably just has a stronger signal which it wants to use over the other
<cap_> compdoc: my router was working perfectly a few days ago, i can access the admin settings, and browse the shared folder with it. but now it's hard to connect.
<cap_> tgm4883, my phone can connect to the router easily.
<JimBuntu> cap_, equipment does also wear out over time, it's a possibility.
<compdoc> cap_, do you have it set to use a specific channel? maybe other people near you are using the same channel
<cap_> compdoc, other people in my house use the router for internet. and their limited till 11pm, it's already 11:30, im the only one using it right now.
<compdoc> I mean other routers in your neighborhood could be tryig to use the same channel. theres often a setting that set it to 'auto' to try to grab the least used channel
<cap_> JimBuntu, i can access the admin settings via my phone easily. i don't know whats the prblem with the desktop pc.
<oerheks> cap_, reset the router, if that does not fix it, i guess it is not an ubuntu issue
<ledeni> cap_, reset router
<cap_> compdoc, im not really sure about the channel. but i do know the wifi and router is password protected.
<JimBuntu> cap_, are both of your routers using the same radio band... as in, are they both 2.4G or both 5G (when you are connecting to them) ?
<cap_> JimBuntu, the asus router is 2.4g and the other one im not sure, it was provided by the isp, its a huawei wifi modem.
<cap_> i dont have any problem with the asus router days ago. can't access the admin settings, cant connect to it's network. but my phone can access admin settings and shared folders.
<oerheks> .. but you have now
<JimBuntu> cap_, I suggest you check on your laptop, however you want, to confirm that the other one isn't using 5G. If it is, it could be that there is an issue with one of the bands on your pc. As others have said, reset the modem.
<oerheks> cap_, did you turn it off/on again yet?
<cap_> oerheks, yes i've tried that.
<cap_> JimBuntu, the other one is a 4g modem router.
<JimBuntu> 4G has nothing to do with the 2.4GHz or 5GHz that I am talking about
<JimBuntu> 4G, is as in, 4G cellular (which never even existed), they dropped the requirements so they could give up and move on to working out 5G
<cap_> JimBuntu, okay. but the thing is, my phone can access the asus router without a problem. my other pc wired can connect to asus router.
<cap_> but this pc im using cant connect via wifi to the asus router.
<Adran> cap_: what do the logs say when it attempts to connect?
<ledeni> cap_, turn off the router like puling plug off and wait 5 mins
<JimBuntu> cap_, I'll put this plainly. It's possibly, your phone is accessing the ASUS over 5GHz... and that your 4G router is also using 5GHz... and your laptop is using 5GHz.... yet... the ASUS or your laptop may have trouble with the 2.4GHz side. You can flip those numbers equally and it *could* be the same issue.
<JimBuntu> I think Adran has the right idea, since you can access the admin via your phone
<Xard> seems like in ubuntu 18.04 the ubuntu dock refuses to pin any .desktop files which have different filename from the desktop file name parameter for unknown reason
<cap_> Adran, how do i see the logs?
<cap_> ledeni, already tried that.
<Adran> cap_: open terminal do so journalctl -fn 1000 and try reconnecting to wifi
<Adran> see what happens
<Adran> sudo journalctl*
<cap_> Adran, too many logs
<longword> Does the router have any logs? Is it configured to restrict access by MAC address?
<Adran> cap_: When you try to reconnect, you'll see it as it happens with the journal
<Adran> alternatively sudo egrep -i "Network|NM|wifi" /var/log/messages
<cap_> Adran, okay. need to do the journalctl if im login to that network provided by the asus router?
<Adran> cap_: you said that you cannot connect to wifi, which means there's a problem with connecting before you're on that network
<Adran> if you are actually on the network but cannot access the router, then thats an entirely different set of troubleshooting steps.
<Adran> for the first, you need to try to connect, so logs are generated to see why its failing
<cap_> Adran, okay. i cant connect to the asus router, cant connect to wifi.
<cap_> Adran, im still waiting for the result for grep
<cap_> Adran, hmm it's taking so long..
<Adran> cap_: thats a bit annoying.
<JimBuntu> Adran, maybe `sudo egrep -i "Network|NM|wifi" /var/log/kern.log` ?
<Adran> ^ cap_
<Adran> I usually use journalctl so I don't know where ubuntu puts log files these days (i also use a custom syslog configuration)
<JimBuntu> I don't think there is a /var/log/messages any more, at least I don't interact with one.
<hggdh> /var/log/messages was moved into /var/log/syslog many releases ago
<JimBuntu> Adran, oddity is... why would it simply hang on that command?
<cap_> JimBuntu, what should i be looking for in the kern.log?
<Adran> cap_: Anything NetworkManager/Wifi Related
<JimBuntu> cap_,  You should pastebin it... https://paste.ubuntu.com
<cap_> Adran, no result it just hang.
<Adran> cap_: I'm kinda with JimBuntu, upload you /var/log/syslog
<Adran> And we can try to guide you through what the problem is.
<nacc> JimBuntu: what command is hanging?
<JimBuntu> nacc, cap_ ran 'sudo egrep -i "Network|NM|wifi" /var/log/messages' and it hung... we know there is no messages file, but I'm confused why it hun
<CheetahPixie> So
<CheetahPixie> I have a problem here
<CheetahPixie> I just updated to Bionic.
<JimBuntu> nacc, we are awaiting the upload of either 'sudo egrep -i "Network|NM|wifi" /var/log/kern.log' or the /var/log/syslog
<compdoc> uh oh
<CheetahPixie> My problem right now is the fact that one of my monitors on my RX480 is not turning on.
<cap_> JimBuntu, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FHyb8JTBty/
<CheetahPixie> And, well
<CheetahPixie> I want it back on.
<RoadRunner|2> Can't connect to internet: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WrmPqZR5fP/
<CheetahPixie> It works in the BIOS, so the card isn't broken.
<CheetahPixie> What could be wrong?
<CheetahPixie> This is on amdgpu drivers, by the way.
<CheetahPixie> Anyone?
<compdoc> the amdgpu drivers from before the upgrade?
<CheetahPixie> compdoc: I did a full system upgrade. I thought they updated amdgpu too?
<CheetahPixie> (as they should, what with this being a new kernel)
<ask-ygU5AP56> hey
<CheetahPixie> I tried updating via UKUU to 4.15, no dice.
<ask-ygU5AP56> I want a particular program to use local dir libs first, then system wide libs
<CheetahPixie> No ideas?
<cap_> how do i mention a user here?
<ask-ygU5AP56> I try w/ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=local_dir:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH ./app
<ask-ygU5AP56> no go
<JimBuntu> Sorry cap_ , something came up - peeps, please check this for wifi connectivity issues - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FHyb8JTBty/
<cap_> JimBuntu, thank u.
<JimBuntu> So others know, what is the name of the ASUS network?
<cap_> JimBuntu, asus router ssid is wifico
<metro> why isn't the Synaptic Package Manager part of Ubunut ??
<metro> *Ubuntu*
<JimBuntu> cap_  state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]
<webmind> The ubu nut
<oerheks> metro, it is, just not standard installed
<tgm4883> !info synaptic | metro it is
<oerheks> !info synaptic
<ubottu> metro it is: synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.84.2 (artful), package size 1732 kB, installed size 7764 kB
<cap_> JimBuntu, how did that happened?
<JimBuntu> I'm only guessing, but I think perhaps MAC based permissions. Or perhaps you are out of available DHCP entries (I have seen this before).
<JimBuntu> I would have expected the reset of the router to clear those, but I know sometimes they aren't and you have to wait X hours
<cap_> JimBuntu, hmm.  but mac address is permanent on a device?
<cap_> JimBuntu, thank u. i'll try to reset the asus router tomorrow, i'll save all the saved mac entries from the people who used the router.
<cap_> JimBuntu, i'll update u if ever it fixed or not. thank u. its running late now here, need to sleep. thank u guys.
<JimBuntu> Have a great night cap_. You may find that the router simply corrupted your MAC in it's tables. Good thing to check for AND... MACs aren't permenant.
<CheetahPixie> Nobody?
<CheetahPixie> My computer is not picking up this screen, no matter what.
<xar-> CheetahPixie: this is a support channel driven mostly by volunteers, if no one knows the answer, it's doubtful you'll get any response, have you tried the ubuntu forums in the mean time?
<badsekter> is ubuntu still all the rage?
<leftyfb> badsekter: your question is not a support question. Feel free to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<omarv> Hi all, could someone tell me what is the channel to ask about Docker CE installation on Ubuntu Bionic(18.04) ?? thanks...
<EriC^^> omarv: try /msg alis list docker
<JimBuntu> CheetahPixie, I have the same video card, I can try using a USB bootable with 18.04, but not for about 5+ hours :(
<JimBuntu> I was already planning to upgrade the primary drive on that very machine tonight/tomorrow as well.
<omarv> Eric: Sorry I can´t understand you..
<JimBuntu> omarv, type in what EriC^^ said, starting with the forward slash...
<JimBuntu> alis is a function to help you find a list of channels with docker in the name
<omarv> ok
<bart__> 18.04 release is great, well done. Only issue I've seen is when you enter a wrong password at the login screen, then you get just purple screen.
<tytan> Hello everyone, when I try to create a network bridge on ubuntu server 18.04 the boot process get's very slow. It's waiting for some network stuff then ...
<omarp> Hi all, could someone tell me what is the right channel # to solve a question about Docker CE installation on Ubuntu Bionic(18.04) ?? ,,I have a problem trying to find the repository : https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu ,,thanks
<tomreyn> omarp: how do you mean you can't "find it"?
<CheetahPixie> JimBuntu: Any idea of how to actually turn the thing back on?
<oerheks> omarp, the instructions are pretty clear, https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/#set-up-the-repository
<CheetahPixie> Alright, kernel downgrade go.
<matjam> does anyone have a problem with google chrome fonts vertical spacing being too small?
<matjam> on some fonts, not all
<matjam> view-source:http://amigadev.elowar.com/read/ADCD_2.1/Includes_and_Autodocs_3._guide/node0000.html
<matjam> is a good example
<omarp> tomreyn: when I try to add the repo using the command sudo add-apt-repository \  "deb [arch=amd64] https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu \ $(lsb_release -cs) \  stable"  ,  it show some errors i.e. : Err:24 https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/stable bionic Release 404  Not Found [IP: 216.137.41.39 443]
<matjam> you can see the first line kind of disappears off the top of the page and every line is crammed
<matjam> I've fiddled with font settings but this has been this way since I installed clean
<SSMAdmin> 18.04 server with ubuntu-desktop installed.  Have lost control with network connections, it may appear that Network Manager is no longer in control of the network connections. How can I investigate and fix it (revert it back) to Network Manger control?
<omarp> oerheks: yes,but this is for Xenial 16.04 (LTS) , and I have 18.04(Bionic) ..I'm not sure if this docker CE version works with 18.04 ubuntu
<tomreyn> omarp: that's weird, since the release file is ther eon the server this hostname resolves to for you.
<SSMAdmin> In /etc/NetworkManager.conf I see [ifupdown]
<SSMAdmin> managed=false  Could I try setting this to managed=true without destroying anything, and maybe fix the problem?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: oh yes, indeed!
<tomreyn> good find
<tomreyn> i forgot about this setting
<SSMAdmin> tl
<SSMAdmin> tl
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, box rebooted, now we will see :-)
<ash_work> is there a way to check if `deb ... bionic stable` is a valid repo?
<tomreyn> omarp: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zzQJxWMvbw/
<JimBuntu> CheetahPixie, does it work if you boot from 16.04 ?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, did not work
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: :-/ a pity. see if you can create a new profile, though. delete the existing one, create a new one.
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, maybe I need to change something else to make that command in effect?
<nacc> SSMAdmin: managed under the ifupdown section
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, for testing I can just create an extra ordinary user profile?
<nacc> SSMAdmin: are you using e/n/i ?
<omarp> tomreyn:may be I have a mistake in curl command, I will try again..
<SSMAdmin> nacc, I have no idea, I am not a tech, just trying to fix this: https://pastbin.smartskandalen.info/raw/hugadufuxo
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: a connectionprofile in network manager is what i meant
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, how to do that?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: and yes, you can just create a new one.
<SoniEx2> can I use netctl on Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: using the top right corner GUI elements, as before
<nacc> SoniEx2: what is netctl?
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, I still have no access to the "Network" Wired connections part of that area, only VPN and Proxy settings shows up
<SoniEx2> better than NetworkManager
<ducasse> nacc: an arch thing, i think
<nacc> SoniEx2: no, it's an arch thing
<nacc> ducasse: yeah you're right
<SoniEx2> it's an arch project
<oerheks> wicd-curses > https://askubuntu.com/questions/891885/is-there-a-wifi-menu-from-arch-linux-equivalent-in-ubuntu
<SoniEx2> that doesn't make it "an arch thing"
<nacc> SoniEx2: ... well it's only available on arch afaik
<nacc> SoniEx2: if the arch developers want to make an ubuntu package, i'm sure they would be welcome to
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: well i'm out of ideas. try to sum up the issue and your environment (basically your ubuntu version, customizations you made) again and see if you can get someone else to help with a fresh take
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, Yes I have filed a bug report also.  thank you for all your help today
<nacc> SSMAdmin: what specifically is  your network issue? (sorry if you said already) that required you to install desktop on server
<SoniEx2> so "build it myself"?
<SSMAdmin> nacc, no I have not installed desktop on server.  That was just a question I tossed out, as I wondered if the server trouble I have could be eliminated by installing desktop version instead.  To sum up the problem in question, now occuring in my server, see here: https://pastbin.smartskandalen.info/raw/hugadufuxo
<JimBuntu> SoniEx2, that would be an option
<SSMAdmin> nacc, maybe some confusion here.  I have server installed, and in it I installed ubuntu-desktop to let my family view video and tv and browse the internet from the same box, it is a HTPC
<nacc> SSMAdmin: right, so you did install desktop on server :)
<SSMAdmin> ahh, yes then, but I have not installed the Desktop version of Ubuntu 18.04, I have installed the server, and enchanged it with the desktop.  The other part of my questions earlier today was IF I reinstall the system, but now just using the desktop version instead of the server, i that could fix the network managin problems...but just forget about that, it only adds confusion to the discussion :-)
<vinsent> helo
<vinsent> hello
<omarp> tomreyn: i got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNCH5Jt2Jf/
<rosco__> Hi, /usr/bin/python is missing from the default install of the latest 18.04, am I missing something? Why doesn't /usr/bin/python links to /usr/bin/python3?
<Pici> rosco__: because python and python3 are different things. python is always python 2
<blackflow> rosco__: PEP-394
<rosco__> well then python2 and python are different things.
<rosco__> this is ridiculous
<rosco__> a lot of scripts are calling for python in general without mention of the version
<ash_work> how do you uninstall something you installed from a deb package?
<ash_work> nvm
<blackflow> rosco__: then they're asking for python 2. PEP-394 defines what "default" python command should be.
<ioria> rosco__, what you mean with '/usr/bin/python is missing from the default install of the latest 18.04' ?
<JimBuntu> Canonical said they were removing python2 from default install... a few more years and I think no more apt for it either
<Pici> rosco__: if the script's themselves specify /usr/bin/python in their shebang, then they want python2.  That is the standard.
<ioria> rosco__, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/python-minimal/filelist
<Guest49957> olá
<Guest49957> hello
<Pici> ioria: that is not installed by default.
<JimBuntu> rosco__, https://linuxconfig.org/install-python-2-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<ioria> Pici ho, didn't know that
<rosco__> ioria: python2 has been removed from ubuntu 18.04, and /usr/bin/python is missing as well
<JimBuntu> "Python 2 is no longer installed by default. Python 3 has been updated to 3.6. This is the last LTS release to include Python 2 in main." as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<ioria> rosco__,   python-minimal  pkg, then
<enissay> Hi, I have a list of words in a textfile, and I want to find which file they are located in another folder containing 1000+ text files x_x .... is it doable with find cli ?
<rosco__> I'm ok with removing python2 from ubuntu 18, but at least make "$ python" point to python3 instead of returning a "command not found"
<JimBuntu> rosco__, that would be a disaster. They aren't directly compatible
<Guest49957> Has anyone heard of BothanSpy & Gyrfalcon?
<ioria> rosco__,   idt it's a good idea
<Guest49957> Has anyone heard of BothanSpy & Gyrfalcon?
<JimBuntu> no
<nacc> rosco__: ... python2 wasn't removed
<blackbird1> Hi, I have a big problem, I use a kit (mic & headphones) to record a video. The microphone records a loud big static noise. How to fix that please ?
<germs> @enissay grep seems like it would be a better choice... find you would need to use -exec grep
<nacc> rosco__: and do *not* remove python2 from ubuntu; python pointing to python3 would be a violationof pep as well
<omarp> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sNCH5Jt2Jf/   , any advice ?
<germs> to be clear, yes you could use find
<nacc> rosco__: if you need python2, use it, otherwise don't.
<enissay> germs: my bad, grep would be fine as well...
<enissay> just found a lead on it and was reading the man
<germs> grep -RiE "word1|word2|word3" <path>
<enissay> germs: can I use a file as entry... it contains 50+ words, one per line... better read from the file than put them in one line :x
<rosco__> nacc: install it if I need it otherwise don't install it? What kind of argument is this? python is the base of so many scripts that the standard install should at least return one valid interpreter for /usr/bin/python.
<nacc> enissay: perhaps you want `man grep` ? :)
<enissay> yes yes, on it :P
<germs> sounds like some kind of while read line; do find something something -exec grep er something
<nacc> rosco__: base ubuntu does not need it anymore (aiui) and if a package does, then it should express that dependency
<nacc> rosco__: if you need it for some hand script, install python2.7?
<nacc> rosco__: and there is *one* interpreter for /usr/bin/python, it's python2, if you need it.
<ioria> my 18.04 has python-mininal  (but i upgraded from 17.10)
<nacc> right, if you already had scripts taht used python2 in previous releases, you will still have python
<nacc> if you fresh installed 18.04, you can't have scripts that need python2, until you put them on the system
<ioria> right , right
<nacc> at least, that's the logic afaict :)
<David_Hedlund> What's the package responsible for Ubuntu Live USB creator?
<nacc> rosco__: JimBuntu: also removing from main and/or not installed by default, does not mean removed from Ubuntu
<xfcetheme> hey, guys! how would i go about installing manjaros xfce theme on my xubuntu?
<nacc> David_Hedlund: source: usb-creator, binary: usb-creator-common/usb-creator-gtk
<David_Hedlund> nacc: Thank you.
<brainwash> xfcetheme: https://wiki.xfce.org/howto/install_new_themes
<SSMAdmin> On ubuntu 18.04 server, using command 'nmcli d' show devices managed by Network Manager. For me this gave 2 ethernet cards and loopback device, all show UNMANAGED.  How can I set this to be MANAGED by Network Manager?
<rosco__> nacc: just point /usr/bin/python to python3 instead of removing /usr/bin/python completey. Not doing it shows that ubuntu is miles away from unerstanding the enterpris needs. also, not installing by default a package called "python-minimal" is really telling a lot: no python by default on ubuntu 18. Enough for me tonight, see ya.
<xfcetheme> brainwash: ive seen it and it doesnt help since i dont know the gui components by name, just saw it at uni
<Guest84535> hello
<brainwash> xfcetheme: gui components?
<Guest84535> Has anyone heard of BothanSpy & Gyrfalcon?
<ioria> SSMAdmin, you should have a file in /etc/netplan   ; check the renderer
<xfcetheme> what the theme(und which sparte id search for it) is called, waht the cursor is called, how
<omarp> brainwash: Hi, could you help me with an issue ?
<xfcetheme> *how id install it
<brainwash> xfcetheme: uhm.. shouldn't you ask that the manjaro people?
<SSMAdmin> ioria, renderer says networkd
<ioria> SSMAdmin, so it's not managed by NM
<xfcetheme> true, off i go
<xfcetheme> thanks
<SSMAdmin> ioria, so that may be the reason I can not manage network connections in the desktop?  If so, how do I change this so these network connections can be managed by Network Manager instead?
<SSMAdmin> ioria, here is the problem, if you care to read: https://pastbin.smartskandalen.info/raw/hugadufuxo
<ioria> SSMAdmin, first make a backup of that file ..
<SSMAdmin> ioria, done
<ioria> SSMAdmin, ok, using static or manual ?
<SSMAdmin> ?
<ioria> SSMAdmin, sorry, dhcp or static ?
<SSMAdmin> ioria, I get assigned an ip adress, but in the router it is set to static
<SSMAdmin> so it is dhcp actually
<omarp> brainwash: I'm trying to install docker on 18.04(Bionic), following:  https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/#set-up-the-repository , but get errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7yKzCWDY6K/
<ioria> SSMAdmin, ok, replace that file with this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PSWHYgdQrZ/
<SSMAdmin> ioria, router assing the ip, but router is configured to give it the same ip each time
<userad> oi
<userad> llll
<SSMAdmin> ioria, ok..done, now reboot?
<ioria> SSMAdmin, yes
<userad> were are you from?
<ioria> SSMAdmin, be sure network-manager is running
<brainwash> omarp: but the file is there https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/stable/binary-amd64/
<userad> angola
<nacc> userad: stop. this the support channel. chitchat elsewhere
<userad>  bb b b b
<userad> sorry
<SSMAdmin> ioria, thanks a lot, problem solved, its working.  At least I can now manage network connections in the desktop.  Now I will test Screen Sharing :-)
<ioria> SSMAdmin, ok, what you mean with Screen Sharing ? vnc ?
<Draconiator> Bleh I need more coffee...I'm already here.
 * genii 's ears perk up for a moment, then he goes back to doing work
<hume> hey guys, I'm trying to get cuda working on my fresh 18.04. It turned out I needed an older version of gcc (gcc 6), which installed using "apt-get install gcc-6"
<SSMAdmin> ioria, yes, I was not able to active screen sharing (vnc) as I could not choose network connection in the Sharing - ScreenSharing dialog box (because Network Manager did not control the connections)
<hume> hwoever I can't seem to start gcc because `gcc` tells me you need to 'apt-get install gcc' or whatever. Do I need to link gcc-6 to a new env or something?
<userad> i have a problem my laptop shutdown allein. please help
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, problem solved by ioria
<Miguel2013> I have a netgear wireless card wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<ioria> SSMAdmin, i don't remember if vino is installed by default in bionic:  dpkg -l | grep vino
<omarp> brainwash: yes the file is in server, but i got :  Err:21 https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/bionic/stable bionic Release  404  Not Found [IP: 216.137.41.89 443] , I don't know why ?
<ioria> SSMAdmin, btw, is Desktop Sharing
<SSMAdmin> ioria, that is correct, but it is called "Screen sharing" in the Ubuntu interface
<ioria> SSMAdmin,   dpkg -l | grep vino
<SSMAdmin> ioria, I just tell you what it says when you go to desktop tools/admin "Sharing" area
<SSMAdmin> it say "Screen sharing"
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  ok,    dpkg -l | grep vino     what's the output
<brainwash> omarp: maybe this https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/290
<nacc> omarp: ioria you are running the wrong command, afaict
<ioria> nacc, meaning ?
<nacc> ioria: i think it's wrong for it to say 'bionic stable'
<nacc> ioria: in the sources.list addition
<nacc> ioria: as bionic is in the path, no?
<nacc> ioria: or if it is bionic stable, then the url is wrong
<SSMAdmin> ioria, it says: ii  vino 3.22.0-3ubuntu1 amd64 VNC server for GNOME
<nacc> yes the url is wrong
<nacc> omarp: re-read the webpage and run the command *exactly* as shown
<srukle> Where is the repository for the Ubuntu install program for mini.iso? Located: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A64-bit_PC_.28amd64.2C_x86_64.29_.28Recommended.29
<nacc> srukle: what do you mean?
<ioria> nacc, wrong nick ? :)
<nacc> ioria: err, yes! brainwash --^ as to helping omarp
<ioria> nacc, ok
<srukle> nacc: I don't know the technical name. When mini.iso boots, it's an installation program. Do you know that name of that installation program? I understand it's different from Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server.
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  ok,  ps -A | grep -i vino
<nacc> srukle: i dont think it is
<nacc> srukle: mini.iso just doesn't have packages on the iso
<srukle> nacc: So it's the same project as Desktop and Server? I'm looking for the source.
<nacc> srukle: i'm fairly sure it's still ubiquity
<srukle> nacc: I'll look. Thank you!
<nacc> srukle: yes, read the first few paragraphs
<SSMAdmin> ioria,  3223 ?        00:00:03 vino-server
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  so it's running ....
<srukle> That's a lot of stuff to look at on the week before exams. I'll look at this again after classes. :)
<SSMAdmin> yes, and I am connected using Remmina :-)
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  ok then (but you don't need remmina)
<SSMAdmin> ioria, thanks a lot for you help
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  no problem you're welcm
<SSMAdmin> ioria, what do I need then?
<SSMAdmin> ioria, what do I need then, instead of Remmina? :-)
<SSMAdmin> something better?
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  vino is a server
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  you connect to a server witha client
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  e.g.  vinagre or another client
<SSMAdmin> ioria, yes, and I am sitting on my personal computer, using Remmina to connect to my server we have just configured. This so I can control the living room server without disturbing the rest of the family watching tv :-)
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  right :)
<SSMAdmin> ioria, we may have just misunderstood each other. I thought you ment there was something better to use than Remmina
<ioria> SSMAdmin,  i don't mean 'better' ; i eman there a lot of other clients available ... but if remmina is ok, problem solved !
<SSMAdmin> Remmina has crap resolution, maybe I just have to tweak it
<SSMAdmin> Resolution fixed, imagine what one can find if one just look around in config settings :-)
<Miguel2013> SSMAdmin, hey I used to run ubuntu 7.10 on a pentium 3 and it gave me distorted resolution the laptop was even older but using ubuntu 10.10 just worked out of the box why
<SSMAdmin> Miguel2013, now all is working perfectly :-)
<xirg> hi I'm learning ubuntu and I can't seem to get my ssh keys to work
<xirg> i'm running ubuntu 18.04 LTS and i'm trying to generate the keys on a windows 10 machine using putty's keygen
<omarp> brainwash, nacc, ioria: I follow  https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/290 , and I got some errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m234QYxq6n/  ,.. that are related that the repository does not have a Release file, I tried with test _edge) and get(release) installation , both fail with errors in repository and source.list
<blackbird1> Hi, how to fex the static noise when recording ? (ubuntu: 16.04.4, kernel: 4.4.0-112-generic)
<blackbird_> Hi, how to fex the static noise when recording ? (ubuntu: 16.04.4, kernel: 4.4.0-112-generic)
<EriC^^> call ghostbusters ;)
<EriC^^> blackbird_: do you have the mic set to 'boost' ?
<nacc> omarp: you did something wrong when you added the repository before
<nacc> omarp: and instead of reading the webpage and correcting it, you did somethign else
<nacc> omarp: you need to start over and do the right thing the first time )
<nacc> blackbird_: 16.04.4 should be on 4.4.0-121 or 4.4.0-122
<RoadRunner|2> would really appreciate help with internet connection
<swein> Does anyone know why installing 16.04 server on a NVME mdadm raid 1 won't boot? /boot is raid 1 md127 device, it's listed as a bootable partition. grub install says it installed, but no boot. BIOS options all look fine, in legacy mode.
<blackbird_> nacc: with  4.4.0-121 or 4.4.0-122, I had retpoline problem.
<Criminal[m]> Why does restarting systemd-logind seem to restart the display manager? (Ubuntu 17.10)
<v0lksman> I just upgraded a system from 12 to 14 and now want to upgrage again from 14 - 16 but am getting an upgrade error.  It's likely due to a package I've installed, how would I figure out which one?
<leftyfb> v0lksman: which 12, 14 and 16?
<v0lksman> oh and just ran teh ubuntu-bug thing and this is a known problem but because I'm headless I can't see the bug number and no browser popped open
<v0lksman> 04...lTS on all
<leftyfb> that makes a huge difference since .10 isn't supported anymore on any of those
<leftyfb> v0lksman: why do you have a desktop OS running headless?
<leftyfb> or are you
<rdias002> can somebody please help me with how do i get pinch to zoom and disable touchpad while typing. i have searched dozens of articles and none of them seem to work. i have even installed gnome tweaks but it doesn't seem to work . i have ubuntu 18.
<v0lksman> no this is on a server
<v0lksman> is there a sever specific channel
<ioria> v0lksman, /var/log/dist-upgrade/    and what kind of error do you get ?
<leftyfb> v0lksman: there is, but what errors are you getting?
<ioria> v0lksman,  most of the problems from 14.04 to 16.04 are systemd related
<omarp> brainwash, nacc, ioria: I got same error even with sudo ap-get update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nTXjsN566W/
<v0lksman> that's the one!  looks like one of my postgres packages is holding it up
<debkad> rdias002: take a look at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/111510/how-to-activate-pinch-to-zoom-twisting-with-synaptics-touchpad?utm_medium=organic&utm_source=google_rich_qa&utm_campaign=google_rich_qa
<oerheks> omarp, what confuses me, is that docker uses https..
<leftyfb> v0lksman: you need to post error messages
<leftyfb> v0lksman: what about removing posgres, do the upgrade and reinstall?
<v0lksman> can't remove the entire DB but it's complaining about postgis so I've removed it and trying again
<v0lksman> x
<leftyfb> v0lksman: I didn't say remove the db. Just the package. Also, you have yet to post an error message.
<rdias002> debkad, thanks but i have already visited that page. didn't help much. pressing ctrl is only a shortcut and not a gesture. also i want to disable touchpad while typing because my cursor keeps jumping here and there
<v0lksman> all good...seems that was it...now dealing with not enough disk space
<leftyfb> v0lksman: NOW you gotta remove the db ;)
<ioria> v0lksman,  df -h
<RoadRunner|2> How to resolve an ip into a name?
<v0lksman> hahaha...not out of tricks yet...I can resize my disk
<v0lksman> viva la vps
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: host, nslookup, dig, nmap
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: why?
<omarp> oerheks: I'm trying to install docker on ubuntu 18.04. yes Docker’s official GPG key is https ,...   :$ curl -fsSL https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: having problems with dns
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: those only work if your DNS has reverse DNS setup
<de-facto> v0lksman, top 100 files "sudo du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 100"
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: Does resolv.conf get overwritten after a kernel update?
<v0lksman> all good...upgrade is now running...thanks guys!
<v0lksman> (gals too!)
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: depending on how you've got your networking setup, whatever network stack should override it
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: a kernel change has nothing to do with resolv.conf
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: what version of ubuntu?
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: 16.04
<oerheks> omarp, ahhh https://github.com/docker/for-linux/issues/290
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: server or desktop?
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: desktop
<oerheks> omarp, " Expect the release of 18.05.0-ce within the coming weeks. Please note that the 18.05.0-ce release is for the edge channel only"
<oerheks> so you found the edge version, that is all there is now
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: then Network Manager (resolvconf) will override your /etc/resolv.conf each time you (re)connect to a network/VPN/etc
<SSMAdmin> Is there a way to force 18.04 to accept user accounts without a password?  I want my family to be able to log in to the HTPC (ubuntu server) to watch netflix without typing a password, specially my kids should not need to do this
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: perhaps you could help me with my problem then? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WrmPqZR5fP/
<de-facto> SSMAdmin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin maybe?
<rdias002_> what should i do?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: nmcli device show|grep DNS
<omarp> brainwash, nacc, ioria, oerheks:I did that and have just one error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2tWny8g8dx/ ,, I think is the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<omarp> brainwash, nacc, ioria, oerheks: something related to ppa
<brainwash> omarp: disable that ppa then
<oerheks> just told you, only edge is out
<brainwash> oerheks: you didn't even check the pastebin
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: nmcli device being the gateway/router?
<omarp> brainwash, nacc, ioria, oerheks: edge mean test ?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: type exactly what I posted into a terminal
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: I did :) but can only do it on this comp; the one I am trying to fix is at  a diff address...
<oerheks> brainwash, oh i see, ubuntu-make ppa..
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: Whatever computer is failing to do lookups, run the command I posted above and post the ip's here
<oerheks> omarp,  this ppa has no candidate, so it is safe to disable/remove https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<brainwash> omarp: I would switch to a different solution. ubuntu 18.04 has been released and those docker guys are unable to support it right away. unbelievable!
<bodhilinuxaref2> hi
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: my point is, I can't do that  now because I and the comp in question are at different locations; so the best I can do is try to understand the whole diag process using my current working computer as a prop
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: you'll need access to the computer we're troubleshooting in order to troubleshoot it. Otherwise, you're not going to get much help here
<omarp> brainwash: those docker guys are sh....! ...jajaja..
<Pleasures> l
<de-facto> RoadRunner|2, btw you always can ask a specific DNS server and see its answer with dig, eg. "dig @8.8.8.8 freenode.net" to ask google dns 8.8.8.8. so you can try to ask the configured ips of your problem box and see if they answer
<rdias002_> here is a link for anybody who wants to disable touchpad while typing: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/how-to-disable-touchpad-while-writing-article-or-documentation-in-ubuntulinux-mint-or-derivatives-linux
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: going back and forth btw locations for each indiv command is a nightmare so I am hoping someone could walk me through all  the steps in one go
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: That's not how troubleshooting works. Steps can change depending on what we find
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: check/change the public DNS your router uses ... .try that. Preferably, use 1.1.1.1 and no other DNS
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: who's ip is 1.1.1.1?
<oerheks> rdias002_, it is an option now, in gnome-tweak-tool for 17.10/18.04
<oerheks> https://imgur.com/a/GcWq6hP
<de-facto> RoadRunner|2, "whois 1.1.1.1" -> APNIC and Cloudflare DNS Resolver project
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: Cloudflare/APNIC
<leftyfb> too late :)
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: https://www.cloudflare.com/learning/dns/what-is-1.1.1.1/
<odroid> ]hi
<odroid> hi
<odroid> oracle or open java
<oerheks> !java | odroid choose the one you like
<ubottu> odroid choose the one you like: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<oerheks> use open source, ofcourse
<leftyfb> odroid: That's an opinion query. Not a support question. Use the one that works best for your purposes. If you don't have one, use open source.
<oerheks> there is an advantage, yes, no need to add a funny ppa
<Guest29711> hallo
<SSMAdmin> de-facto, thank you
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: regarding the DNS  for the router on the problem comp: IPv4 Primary DNS 192.168.1.254
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> that's not the public DNS server your router is using
<leftyfb> if it is, then absolutely nothing is getting resolved anywhere on your network
<atlas_0x01> Ay
<Miguel2013> ayay
<atlas_0x01> Wait...is that off topic??
<atlas_0x01> *gasp*
<Miguel2013> test what dns other computer using the same isp works
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: and the nameserver ip from  resolv.conf doesn't help?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: no, that points to your localhost which points to the local ip of your router which is using a public DNS which you can only get by looking at the config of your router
<Miguel2013> add dns-nameservers line to interfaces
<Miguel2013> yea try the router ip too
<SSMAdmin> Is there a way I can increase password strenght in Vino (remote desktop viewing)?  Currently I can only set, either so server has to accept a VNC connection, or using a password of maximum 8 characters.  8 is too weak in my opinion
<Miguel2013> licor
<omarp> brainwash, nacc, ioria, oerheks: Docker on ubuntu 18.04 working like a charm: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BYjJjrcCZ2/  , Thanks to all for your help and support ,, you are the great!!
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: does this help? https://imgur.com/a/SNxuXuV
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: is that the config of your router?
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: that's the info from the comp that can't connect for its only wired connection
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: the answer is no. That is not the config from your router. You need to check what DNS server your router is using for it's public DNS and what DNS servers it is handing out via DHCP
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: the router belongs to my isp, when I try to dial into its gui from browser, I just get a 'welcome' screen without any real info or option to go deeper to look up anything
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: would I then have to call them to get the info you are asking?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: then edit your network manager config the computer you are using and on the ipv4 tab, change Automatic(DHCP) to Automatic(DHCP) address only and in the addional DNS servers, put 1.1.1.1
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: then either reconnect to the wired connection or reboot
<SSMAdmin> How do I configure ufw to allow incoming tcp connections only from computers on the local network?
<SSMAdmin> example port 5900
<Fjorgynn> :)
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: if this works, would that be a permanent change or would it get overwriten by next reboot or something?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: it's perm, only on that 1 device and until you connect via some other network device (wireless, usb wireless/wired,etc). This is why I was trying to get you to make the change at your router where it belongs
<ohallot> hi... is this the end-user support channel? suitable to ask end-user questions?
<leftyfb> !ask | ohallot
<ubottu> ohallot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phinxy> Is there a package for AlrGr-intl virtual console keymaps?
<phinxy> dpk-reconfigure console-data did not have any AlrGr keymap at all.
<phinxy> AltGr*
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: there is another comp on that network, so it will reck the setup I take it...  So to do it right, I will have to call isp and get them to implement the change on their router.  Except that they know nothing about linux, so unless I tell them exactly what to do, they will not know what settings to use for me.
<ohallot> I'm chasing a config bug in latest Kubuntu 18.04. My session opens at tty1.  Is that correct? Used to be tty7 with 17.10.
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: they don't even have to know how to spell linux. They only need to set the public DNS of the router to 1.1.1.1 and make sure it's only giving out the ip of your router for DNS via DHCP or the same public DNS if they're not running local DNS on their router.
<leftyfb> ohallot: probably not a bug. It's probably how they do things now. What does it matter to you though?
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: and then any number of comps on that network will work fine?
<debkad> phinxy: Test If it is working by `xev` command
<dave09> Hey guys, does anyone have any idea why the login screen appear twice?
<phinxy> debkad, Its all fine in X
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: they'll either work better or not at all ;)   at which point your ISP has some splainin to do
<debkad> so it is working then
<ohallot> leftyfb: yes. may be it how it is now.  The second issue is: when I start a second session for a second user, it opens on tty1 and kills the current tty1 session instead of opening tty2.
<leftyfb> gotta go now
<phinxy> debkad, I'm trying to not use X as an experiment
<Miguel2013> why is akamai so in bed with microsoft
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: here's what I don't understand: the problem started after a bad kernel update; comp stopped booting and I had to remove old kernels to bring it to life.  Everything returned to normality, except the comp couldn't connect to the internet. So, if no changes where made to the router, why did it work before but not now?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner|2: you said you only had problems resolving DNS and that ping worked
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: after the kernel fix, correct
<ohallot> Another issue I get since 17.10: Takes one minute between authetication and start of KDE desktop, in all my system end-users. PLain black screen, no disk acitivty. Seems the session is wating for a timeout, which I wasn't able so far to detect. Hits appreciated
<FurretUber> Is there a way to remove the Dock in Ubuntu other than uninstalling? The Tweak tool didn't work
<RoadRunner|2> leftyfb: ?
<L00P3X> Hello and good evening, I got this mouse, is there any chance it could work? I do not know how to do so.. https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1057043/Tecknet-M001.html?page=2#manual
<jpleau> I notice the gnome-3-26-1604 snap seems installed by default on 18.04, is there harm in removing it?
<Miguel2013> SSMAdmin, hey I used to run ubuntu 7.10 on a pentium 3 and it gave me distorted resolution the laptop was even older but using ubuntu 10.10 just worked out of the box why
<oerheks> jpleau, you might be able to, yes, not seen anyone tried before..
<Miguel2013> I have a netgear wireless card wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<nacc> Miguel2013: ... why do you keep asking the previous question? neither 7.10 nor 10.10 are supported any longer
<nacc> Miguel2013: and the question before that is trolling. So please stay ontopic.
<L00P3X> i remebered the comand now.. on dmesg i got "[57519.611244] usb 4-2: Product: 2.4GHz 2way RF Mouse Receiver " recognised.. but i don't know how to get this mouse work
<nacc> jpleau: i believe if you do that, some of the installed-by-default snaps will fail
<nacc> jpleau: there are others for gnome
<jpleau> nacc: I removed every other snap besides "core" and this one, was wondering if anything else was using it :)
<nacc> jpleau: gnome-calculator, -characters, -logs, and -system-monitor are the ones that need it, i assume
<nacc> jpleau: if you already removed those snaps, you no longer have the functionality (which is assumed to be core gnome functionality, as it's installed by default) nor those apps
<jpleau> nacc: I was wondering why those snaps were installed, since they were available from the repos (with a newer version)
<jpleau> Anyway, I understand that it's safe to remove now, thanks :)
<L00P3X> would it be a try worth to chmod the port like "sudo chmod 666 /dev/ttyUSB0" to get this mouse work? would ust knowif thers any chance.. I got it recognised whit dmesg
<RoadRunner|2> whois 1.1.1.1
<RoadRunner|2> sorry, never mind :)
<nicomachus> 1.1.1.1 is Cloudflare DNS
 * nicomachus answered a support question. ticket closed.
<Miguel2013> nacc, yes
<Miguel2013> I have a netgear wireless card wag511 I can't install on xubuntu any hand? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/netgear-wag511-pcmcia-card-fails-to-load-on-linux.243733/
<adymitruk> any guidence on changing license from BSD to GPLv2?
<SlidingHorn> adymitruk: what exactly do you mean?  Are you forking a project or something?
<SlidingHorn> Miguel2013: which version and flavor OS?
<pavlos> Miguel2013: is the card recognized?
<SlidingHorn> Miguel2013: (correction - just need the version. I'd missed the "xubuntu" part)
<RoadRunner|2> How to decrease the size of a LVM partition?
<pavlos> Miguel2013: you may have to build a driver, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63 ... the answer voted 27
<Miguel2013> pavlos, thanks
<RoadRunner|2> Also, what's the easiest way to reformat a usb flash drive?
<stevendale> RoadRunner|2 Gnome Disk Utility
<emesix> Hello i have a question about the Realtek RTL8168 with Ubuntu 18.04. I cant get the network up even after installing r8168-dkms...
<Miguel2013> pavlos, what do u mean by answner voted 27
<pavlos> Miguel2013: there are 2 answers, the first has a 27 to the left (which is voted by other ppl)
<pavlos> Miguel2013: also green circle with checkmark
<pavlos> Miguel2013: SlidingHorn asked for xubuntu version ...
<mattfly1> hi
<mattfly1> can anyone give me an idea for a hack up or proper way to listen to mono youtube videos on both ears?
<mattfly1> sometimes videos are only hearable on the left or right and this annoys me
<mattfly1> i wanted to be able to convert the audio stream on the fly and make it more confortable, can anyone help me?
<oerheks> mattfly1, mpv can do that, mpv --audio-channels=1  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<movie>
<mattfly1> but that wont pause when i pause the video
<mattfly1> oh wait will mpv play the video too?
<oerheks> yes, space = pause
<mattfly1> damn!
<theseb> newb question... https://pastebin.com/G7Wuanx2 <--- Where is swap on that 18.04 fstab file?
<oerheks> some speech recognition programs work better this way, though
<oerheks> vlc should do this also, not sure what option
<theseb> do new ubuntu vers call swap "tmpfs" ?
<mattfly1> theres no swap there
<mattfly1> im also having problems to hibernate on 18.04
<oerheks> theseb, yes, fresh 7.10/18.04 uses swapfile
<mattfly1> it has a swap file now
<oerheks> or 17.10
<theseb> mattfly1: oerheks : ok wait..so i shouldn't be alarmed 18.04 fstab does not show swap?
<mattfly1> is it a fresh install?
<Miguel2013> pavlos, I don't understand completely askubuntu but that could help me
<theseb> mattfly1: yes..how check on the swapfile?
<mattfly1> well thats weird, you can just manually create an swapfile and add it to the fstab
<nacc> theseb: swapon should indicate if there is one
<mattfly1> are you sure thats your whole fstab ??
<nacc> that's not an fstab, that's /proc/mounts, fwiw
<oerheks> fstab should have an entry for swapfile > /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0       0
<mattfly1> on a fresh install i got /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0   0"
<oerheks> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<pavlos> Miguel2013: d/ the tar.bz2, extract, compile, make install, then cp iwlwifi to the firmware area, attempt to insert the module
<nacc> yes, i meant the pasted output above
<nacc> snap mounts are not in fstab
<pavlos> Miguel2013: d/ = download
<theseb> mattfly1: yes..i'm using lvm...does that not use swap? i read somewhere only non-LVM has these swapfiles
<mattfly1> use cat /etc/fstab insttead theseb
<nacc> in particular, as the user said in the paste, the above is df output
<mattfly1> or swapon -s
<Miguel2013> pavlos, I have netgear with atheros chipset tho
<theseb> mattfly1: ah..cat gives this line... /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 none            swap    sw              0       0
<theseb>  
<nacc> iirc, if you use LVM, no swapfile
<nacc> (by default)
<mattfly1> well thats your swap
<pavlos> Miguel2013: I've read that it would work for wag511 ... I'll find the link
<mattfly1> swapon -s will also show it
<mattfly1> now can anyone tell me if you had success on hibernating ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Miguel2013> pavlos, kidding?
<theseb> mattfly1: swapon gives /dev/dm-1 partition 980M   0B   -2
<theseb> mattfly1: i assume that's good?
<mattfly1> I always get stuck on s2disk snapshooting system
<theseb> mattfly1: thanks for the help..i think i confirmed i have swap ;)
<mattfly1> theseb: yes you certainly have, looks weird that it is not the one on ur fstab and its a partiton. A personal tip is use htop to have a nice ncurses CLI view of your memory and running processes and swap usage
<pavlos> Miguel2013: not sure I understand "kidding?" I'm trying to help ... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/ath_hal.4freebsd.html Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL) supports AR5212, see  Netgear WAG511       AR5212    CardBus    a/b/g
<mattfly1> anyone knows why s2disk is getting frost? how to debug this? the only solution is alt+print REISUB or force turnoff on the power button when this happens
<theseb> mattfly1: well there was an issue with a "Gave up waiting for suspend/resume" issue so i have to disable a line mentioning the swap in /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume
<theseb> mattfly1: then i made a new initramfs
<theseb> mattfly1: hence my concern...that i somehow removd the swap
<mattfly1> well you have a small swap there, it seems 980M only
<mattfly1> were you trying to hibernate?:
<theseb> mattfly1: no
<theseb> mattfly1: when i boot the Ubuntu VM it was giving warnings/errors
<mattfly1> that happened while booting?
<theseb> yes
<theseb> mattfly1: it boots fine now and ubuntu 18.04 works...i just didn't know if i borked the swap with that hack
<mattfly1> dont force turnoff a vm or the host machine without turning off the vm properly
<theseb> right.....i rebooted properly
<pavlos> Miguel2013: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1307467.html
<md_5> anyone else seen issues with hanging nvidia drivers on 18.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1767932
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767932 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 causes kernel hang" [Undecided,New]
<mattfly1> wow
<mattfly1> md_5 im currently using nvidia-390 and i dont have something like that at all
<md_5> :( yeah I can't see anything similar reported yet which is surprising
<md_5> and unfortunately there is no downgrade path to nvidia-384
<mattfly1> i have a gtx 1050 ti
<mattfly1> what DE are you using? are you using wayland?
<md_5> GTX770/X/Unity
<mattfly1> when does that happen?
<md_5> "randomly" - https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1033054/linux/kernel-task-hang-on-390-48-396-18-gtx770-/post/5256234/#5256234
<md_5> its generally close to startup
<md_5> like < 10 minutes
<mattfly1> but if you dont login does it happen?
<mattfly1> never made that test?
<md_5> might've happened once on the gdm login screen, but havent specifically tested
<mattfly1> well here i have ldm and kde plasma desktop
<oerheks> md_5, lots of bugreports on launchpad about the 390 driver, this might be a solution, for now, 396 -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053/comments/116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<md_5> oerheks I'm on 396 now
<oerheks> oh oke
<md_5> same hang, both the original 396 and the one released yesterday
<md_5> left backtraces of both hangs in the ticket, but theyre identical
<oerheks> did you purge  xserver-xorg-video-nouveau too?
<md_5> nope, guess I can give it a shot
<md_5> I don't have an Xorg.conf
<zeffy> guys can you help me with virtualbox even if i use parrotsec ?
<md_5> Worth noting when it works, it works fine. Currently chatting from the affected desktop
<L00P3X> I don't know what else to try to get this mouse working... i made a pastebin from "tail dmesg" and "hwinfo --mouse". it is full recognised but i have no idea on what to do now.. if someone would please give it a look I would be very gratefull for any help.
<oerheks> md_5, ubuntu generates one, and removes it during shutdown, AFAIK
<oerheks> you might want to read the full post, what has been tried,, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<md_5> ubuntu just uses /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d mostly
<oerheks> jups, to populate xorg.conf
<md_5> oerheks seem to be different issues, I boot fine, just get a deadlock "randomly"
<ringzer0> I have nginx running; I can see the process.  and netstat -a | grep LISTEN - shows port 81 open.  I can connect to it via: curl loalhost:81 ... but I cannot do curl mytld.com:81 ... it just hangs.
<ringzer0> I have turn ufw off via: ufw disable
<md_5> Check its listening to 0.0.0.0 or a public ip
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow 'Nginx HTTP' -- https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-nginx-on-ubuntu-16-04#step-2-adjust-the-firewall
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow 'Nginx HTTP:81'
<oerheks> ?
<pavlos> ringzer0: https://www.nginx.com/resources/wiki/start/topics/examples/server_blocks/
<riotz> wtf.. "df -h" "root on nautilus" and diskdrive manager all show different values
<riotz> on df -h i have 95gb free.. nautilus says its 101gb disk manager shows 121,6gb
<genii> 5% gets reserved for superuser
<riotz> hmm that would give a answer to df -h and nautilus
<riotz> any clue how disk manager gets such a huge value?
<riotz> maybe it ignored tmpfs
<riotz> whereas i have only 24 assigned to tmpfs
<riotz> wick wack cadillac
<NoImNotNineVolt> hey, i'm running 14.04 and apparently apache 2.4.7... 2.4.0 through 2.4.25 have broken directory indexes... i was considering moving to 16.04, but that's only apache2 2.4.18....
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i don't think i'm going to be able to convince anyone to run 18.04 in prod just yet...
<riotz> 16.04 is still supported?
<NoImNotNineVolt> isn't it lts?
<riotz> yeah but it shouldnt be supported for that much longer
<NoImNotNineVolt> even 14.04 is supported, isn't it?
<riotz> lts was like 4 years or what
<riotz> that should be over soon
<riotz> lets see
<riotz> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed, so 16.04 will be supported for another 3 years still.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but that's not really the issue.
<oerheks> ondrej would give 2.4.33 https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/apache2?field.series_filter=xenial
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apache2
<NoImNotNineVolt> nice, even for trusty.
<NoImNotNineVolt> is that a trustworth ppa? :P
<oerheks> or upgrade to 17.10/18.04
<NoImNotNineVolt> lts is a requirement, and i don't think i could get any buy-in to move prod to 18.04 if they're still pushing back against 16.04
<oerheks> it a commonly used one, yes, but a ppa is a ppa, use with care.
<NoImNotNineVolt> "they" being management :P
<riotz> NoImNotNineVolt, why dont you simply install the latest from the apache site?
<riotz> the binaries there should be as good as the ppa
<oerheks> .. would the apache site give security updates?
<riotz> yeah well. no
<NoImNotNineVolt> is ondrej fast with patches?
<jpleau> NoImNotNineVolt: 2.4.7 doesn't mean vanilla 2.4.7, there are patches applied from latest upstream fixes
<oerheks> last updates, 5 weeks ago
<riotz> Apache HTTP Server 2.4.33 Released  March 23, 2018
<riotz> took them a week
<riotz> should be reasonable
<STRENGTH> strength1900
<riotz> stop posting your passwords in here
<oerheks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1522
<jpleau> NoImNotNineVolt: what bug are you referring to exactly? You meant Directory Indexes being broken? Have an example?
<riotz> the other question is why do prod servers run ubuntu at all.. why not simply debian?
<xamithan> go to the offtopic channel if you just want to chatter riotz
<riotz> xamithan, how come that this is a offtopic question?
<xamithan> Well it has nothing to do with a support question
<riotz> well i would say its reasonable question
<xamithan> It is.   Debian doesn't have business support
<xamithan> Ubuntu does
<Skaface82> ok I have a very unsusual thing happening... I have my main display on a DVI port and a projector on a HDMI port... as soon as I turn my projector on, my LAN stops working. As soon as I turn my projector off my LAN works again
<ntd> come on, canonical released an os unbootable on thinkpad t-series users
<Skaface82> only since upgrading to 18 from 17.10
<ntd> bionic: len ultra/pro dock=no
<ntd> and i warned them
<riotz> ntd, it works good on my t470p
<ntd> docked?
<ntd> with ultra/pro dock?
<riotz> nope..
<ntd> yeah, hence me clarifying
<riotz> ok.. sorry overread that
<ntd> nomodeset works, but multimon is then out of the question without major tinkering. warned them
<zeffy> guys if im in /home/user/Picture , and i want to move a file, i use : mv file1 /Downloads
<zeffy> what happend if i did that ?
<jordino> hi... im looking for help about smb.conf i swear i already readed a lot but it seems that every tutorial or guide is from 3 years ago!!
<ntd> it would move it to an assumed root dir named "Downloads"
<ntd> so maybe look up the ~
<ntd> or get a grip, generally
<xamithan> The guide for smb.conf is ..  "man smb.conf"
<zeffy> is empty /Downloads from root dir
<xamithan> It should have everything you need,  a long with the example file
<jordino> i already...
<jordino> did
<jordino> really
<jordino> im looking for help
<xamithan> Can't help until you ask a question
<jordino> can anyone please help me?
<jordino> im sure is a detail but i just cant find out
<jordino> :(
<riotz> jordino, read the syslog.. it will tell you whats going wrong
<riotz> or was it smb.log?
<oerheks> post it on paste.ubuntu.com ..
<jordino> [2018/05/04 18:21:30.290276,  0] ../lib/param/loadparm.c:1750(lpcfg_do_service_parameter)   Ignoring unknown parameter "valid user"
<jordino> why is ignoring?
<jmgb4> Hey fellas. I am trying to remove the ubuntu version of Virtualbox. Yet again the fork is broken and doesnt pul whats needed. Suggestions on the best way to nuke it
<xamithan> because "valid user" is not a parameter you can use
<xamithan> I assume you meant to put "valid users = "
<oerheks> use the -f option, sudo apt remove virtualbox -f
<kevr> in 18.04 live server install
<kevr> it says i can use a key from github, i selected github, entered my username
<kevr> but nothing happened
<jordino> xamithan: ok is fixed but it stills not letting me go into the share
<oerheks> kevr, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-server, live server is fresh  with 18.04 ..
<xamithan> pastebin the config and the error message you get on smbclient.  Then we'll be able to see what is wrong
<oerheks> not sure it is usable with github
<riotz> jordino, wait dont touch your keyboard pls.. i'm trying to mindcontrol your syslog now
<jordino> but the problem is not on this computer
<kevr> oerheks: github is an option
<kevr> so it must.
<jordino> riotz!
<jordino> xamithan:
<jordino> samba$ testparm Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384) WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated Processing section "[homes]" Processing section "[printers]" Processing section "[print$]" Processing section "[publica]" Processing section "[privada]" Loaded services file OK. Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<jordino> in the log:  INFO: Profiling support unavailable in this build.
<flotwig> having a bit of a weird bug
<jordino> i guess...
<riotz> jordino, stop posting random lines of this syslog
<flotwig> whenever i get a permissions prompt, like when installing something from the Software Center, it now asks me for an "Administrator" password
<flotwig> not my account password
<flotwig> I'm assuming it means the root pw
<riotz> paste it to the link mentioned before
<flotwig> It changed I guess when I upgraded to 18.04. Now I can't do anything via the GUI
<jordino> riotz: im just trying to give some info in order to get help...
<flotwig> anyone run into this?
#ubuntu 2018-05-05
<Squall5668> flotwig: can you still run sudo commands?
<flotwig> Squall5668, yep
<ringzer0> pavlos: md_5: Thanks for helping.  I became distracted by an emergency ticket.  It should be the configuration; this is the same configuration (straight docker) with -p 81:80 ... yes, it's listening on 0.0.0.0 (or the ipv6 version of that it appears: tcp6       0      0 [::]:81                 [::]:*                  LISTEN
<jordino> xamithan: i already did paste it =) can u see?
<flotwig> and gksudo still works
<xamithan> That isn't the config file or the smbclient error
<xamithan> Might want to put that stuff in a pastebin too or the server might kick ya
<ringzer0> I can connect directly to the private nginx upstream on VIRTUALIP:80 ... and I can connect with curl on 127.0.0.1:81
<ringzer0> but not with: tld.com:81
<ringzer0> oh ... I just realized; it's likely aws network policy
<ringzer0> sorry guys :(
<jordino> xamithan: the config file?
<jordino> for the server u mean smb.conf  from the host ?
<xamithan> We'll need the error message from smbclient first
<xamithan> Showing why the share was rejected
<jordino> no error it just keeps requesting username/passwd
<xamithan> Did you do the smbpasswd commands ?
<xamithan> Or is it authenticating on some kind of backend
<jordino> no no i did use the smbpasswd commands -only in the server side-
<xamithan> Ok so,  we'll need to see the log files saying why it was denied
<xamithan> the smb.log
<jordino> u mean in the client or the server log?
<jordino> the one that i posted is the server log
<xamithan> If that is all of it you might need to turn up debugging further
<jordino> cos in my client /varlog/samba is empty
<jordino> var/log/samba is empty
<jordino> iĺl repaste the whole content please hold
<jordino> done
<jordino> xamithan: is it better?
<jordino> o_O
<xamithan> I don't know,  you have not given us a paste to look at
<pavlos> jordino: can you post the [publica] details from the smb.conf
<jordino> sure
<malwar3hun73r> if i do-release-upgrade with the development version, would that cause any issues with LTS going forward?
<malwar3hun73r> going from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS
<jordino> done pavlos
<pavlos> jordino: where??
<jordino> at https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jordino> or should i paste it here?
<pavlos> not here, give us the link of the paste ... example tail /etc/samba/smb.conf | pastebinit
<jordino> pavlos: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4jzmVrDJ73/
<pavlos> jordino: line 14 needs a leading /
<jordino> done
<jordino> xamithan:  this is the smbd log from the server : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cKpKmSvt9Y/
<xamithan> You restarted it after you changed that valid user right?
<jordino> sure
<jordino> i did
<pavlos> jordino: running 18.04?
<jordino> u mean the linux issue? yes
<xamithan> Hmm.  well that log doesn't tell us anything.  Will probably need to turn up debugging to get more information
<oerheks> sudo systemctl restart smbd.service nmbd.service
<pavlos> jordino: I came late in the chat, can you issue smb://someserver/publica on your file manager?
<jordino> pavlos:  it requests me username/passwd
<jordino> smb://192.168.1.1/._publica         = requests login info (username /passwd)
<jordino> i mean smb://192.168.1.1/publica         = requests login info (username /passwd)
<pavlos> jordino: can you change the smb.conf [publica] with just 2 lines, writeable = yes guest ok = yes   restart smbd and test
<jordino> doing so...
<pavlos> jordino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZBXnVvYcsm/
<pavlos> example
<jordino> is already restarted
<jordino> like this pavlos https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VvmhxVG7XW/
<pavlos> jordino: yes
<jordino> =) publica is allowing to get into
<jordino> =) thats is perfect but what about privada ? (private)
<jordino> can u please help me on that one too?
<pavlos> jordino: I think the valid users line forces authentication ... let me look at the second
<jordino> 10x a lot
<pavlos> jordino: jroldan is the only one to access that share
<NoCode> I've downloaded a snap app from Github. How do I install the app from command line if it's downloaded to the desktop?
<jordino> let me give it a try
<pavlos> jordino: decome jroldan and try the smb line again
<pavlos> become*
<xamithan> The private share.  Why is it missing a / before the srv ?
<pavlos> xamithan: he fixed it
<xamithan> Oh you already said that
<jordino> xamithan: already fixed that lost /
<jordino> =)
<Skaface82> am i here?
<jordino> pavlos: seems to be working now
<pavlos> yes
<pavlos> jordino: try with another user, it should not allow
<jordino> ok .. let me see
<Skaface82> im still fighting with this HDMI problem, where when I turn my projector on, I lose network connectivity
<Skaface82> the LAN interface stays up, it just cannot send any packets over the network
<Skaface82> until i turn the projector off
<xamithan> Does it do the same thing on a livedisc of 18.04 ?
<xamithan> There is tons of random issues when you try to huge upgrades like that
<jordino> yes indeed pavlos !!
<jordino> thank you a lot pavlos  and xamithan !
<pavlos> jordino: yw
<xamithan> Took a bit to get the information but glad it working jordino =)
<jordino> the whole tutos i looked and readed, said i should use all those avoided parameters
<jordino> uff!! thank you guys!
<pavlos> jordino: for the [publica] those 2 will suffice, for the [privada] you need to verify the creation mask
<jordino> ooh i see
<pavlos> jordino: as user jroldan, you can create dirs with 775 and files with 664
<pavlos> jordino: sudo apt install cifs-utils, then you could do: sudo mount //192.168.1.1/publica /mnt and it will mount it
<pavlos> jordino: sudo umount /mnt goes away
<jordino> thank you pavlos  right now this a simulation excersise from ubuntu to ubuntu so i will preffer (in the real scenario) every user goes into the smb://ip every time
<jordino> and authenticate
<pavlos> jordino: ok
<jordino> in the beggining at least
<jordino> ;)
<jordino> =)
<xamithan> Then you figure how automounting on demand and have some fun with it
<jordino> the real scenario are all mac OSX to ubuntu server
<jordino> thank you guys!! :D
<edgar_> Hi everybody
<groundplane> THE IRC ON LINUX
<groundplane> HMM
<groundplane> WOW
<groundplane> HMM
<Chuxin> 嗨
<Chuxin> hello
<Chuxin> I from Chianese
<dviper> Hello world, I'm having trouble using virtual consoles on my Ubuntu 16.04 machine. Nothing show up when I switch to them, they stay black, there are a few entries like this on askubuntu but no answer that I found. Can someone help me please.
<Guest32518> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]Q;GtQ<EF
<Guest32518> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]O1SpNfQ<Az
<Guest32518> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]:}P8
<Guest32518> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]SZNfQ;HqQ;KPQ;O(
<Guest32518> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]N$Sp@S
<metrum84> hi! I used Ubuntu from a bootable USB and when I got into my Win 10, the time is incorrect. I made my research and did the things which are said to be fix this problem, but after a reboot, the time is still incorrect on Windows. Any idea?
<Ezro> If you change the timezone on the clock and restart does it revert back?
<metrum84> The current time in Budapest is 4:06 right now. Windows show 4:52 on the system. (UTC+1)
<metrum84> Seems like hours are the same now, but shouldnt the system also set the minutes correctly?
<Ezro> Tbh, I'm not entirely sure. I think a lot of OSes will geolocate your computer and set the time based on that. I'm not sure if that's when you log into the desktop environment, or on install, or what, but if you can set the time accurately and it sticks then it's probably not a big issue.
<cpdean> how do I get `setxkbmap` type settings to persist between logins/restarts?  putting the commands i want to run on startup or login into ~/.xsessionrc or ~/.profile does not seem to work, despite that I can see that these files are definitely getting run
<metrum84> ok, thanks for the help
<cpdean> ~/.xinitrc doesn't even get run
<Ezro> Np.
<Ezro> Does anyone know a good replacement for the Intel 8260?
<Ezro> Also, does anyone know how to get window quadrants similar to Windows 10?
<Ezro> Where I can drag a window to a corner and it'll occupy that corner.
<notreal> try a tiling window manager ?
<NoCode> How do I install a snap that I've downloaded?
<NoCode> Tutorials how to build snaps, but I can't find anything on installing a .snap.
<RoadRunner|2> what fs is recommended for 18.04?
<NoCode> where can I find where appimage stores shortcuts/icons? I just ran an appimage, asked me if I'd like icons placed. I said yes. Then realized the app was on my desktop. Moved the appimage elsewhere, and the shortcuts that were placed are no longer working, and they're not listed in the menu editor.
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner|2: fs?
<RoadRunner|2> SlidingHorn: file system: ext4 or something else (for a desktop)/
<SlidingHorn> NoCode: 3rd party software from outside the repositories isn't supported here.  Unfortunately, that aspect will vary from application to application.
<SlidingHorn> NoCode: best I can suggest would be to right-click the shortcut and select properties
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner|2: ext4 is the standard, I believe
<zzo38> Why do I sometimes get a "CDROM not ready" message in the kernel log even though I am not using the CDROM?
<Bashing-om> zzo38: Perhaps the CDROM is enabled in your software sources list ?
<zzo38> Bashing-om: OK, what file is that in? Also, if I disable it, is it still possible to explicitly ask to use the CDROM instead of any other sources (and if so, how)?
<egc> What is the best vnc server for a headless system if I'd like to use the default desktop environment for ubuntu 18.04?
<egc> i'm trying tigervnc, but having problems starting it
<RoadRunner|2> SlidingHorn: lvm seems to be the default...
<Bashing-om> zzo38: the file in question is " /etc/apt/sources.list"; quick check is run ' sudo apt update ', does the package manager give an error in respect to the CDROM ?
<RoadRunner|2> to put it more broadly, what file system and partition scheme would be recommended for a single-user xubuntu 18.04 install?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: The general purpose, do it all well is ext4 file system .
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: what swap size would you suggest?
<zzo38> Bashing-om: OK thanks
<qianran> I can't operate mysql after updating it to 8.0
<zzo38> Bashing-om: I get no error message relating to the CDROM from that command. However, I do get: "p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<zzo38> What exactly is that? I am not using GNOME.
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: I was thinking of allocating 20GB for the main partition and 4GB swap, does that sound reasonable to you for 18.04 and a average number of apps?
<tcow1> hi all-was wondering if someone could explain why the colour of text changes in terminal when i dont add "sudo"to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade: it still runs, no errors , but is orange instead of the normal text colour
<tcow1> is it a bad thing or just indicating to me not being run as sudo/su
<qianran> what's your version
<tcow1> ubuntu 16.04
<tcow1> and the same happens on debian (kali)
<LACampbell> hello, I just updated to bionic but my system is in a bit of a state, any idea where to go from here? https://gist.github.com/LewisAndrewCampbell/af500ae71dd4c0b434102222b9766a2b
<qianran> in my system,no "sudo" couldn't upgrade unless using root model firstly
<LACampbell> it looks like gobject wasn't updated properly which is propogating across a lot of software
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: I oftem see 30 gigs as the recommened minimum . My work station I run seperate partitions: http://termbin.com/uvt4 ; http://termbin.com/xary. Where I do have a good idea of what I am doing .
<tcow1> anyone care to answer re terminial colour question please =)
<SlidingHorn> LACampbell: what brought you to the point of having to run that command?  How did you upgrade, and from what version?
<LACampbell> SlidingHorn: 17.10 -> 18,04. I simply used do-release-upgrade
<tcow1> i always use the terminal to update and upgrade, i prefer the terminal
<LACampbell> I ran that command because I couldn't open a new terminal, and update completed with errors
<tcow1> i am using ubuntu 16.04 and kali i noticed it occours on both
<SlidingHorn> !patience | tcow1
<SlidingHorn> Is ubottu RIP again??
<ubottu> tcow1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tcow1> <SlidingHorn> chill homes i am replying to a question
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: btw, I did what you suggested last time and was able to ping 8.8.8.8 but not google.com
<SlidingHorn> tcow1: I'm referring to you repeating your question after only 10 minutes
<tcow1> lmao i thought the question was addressed to me, missed
<tcow1> a bit of text\
<tcow1> sorry my bad
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Then you know you have a DNS config issue :(
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: latest update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WrmPqZR5fP/
<tcow1> how long should i wait before reposting (only ten minutes-thought that would suffice)
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: I am too tired to think well now .. but what is up with " search telus " in the network config file ?
<krytarik> tcow1: Tbh, the scenario you describe is simply impossible to begin with, so..
<LACampbell> https://gist.github.com/LewisAndrewCampbell/6ba864208ad29316e89476e56be73030 this is what I consistently get when I try and do anything with apt. I'll try and get a new libgobject installed, manually if I have to. will report back
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: telus is my ip provider; when is a good time to find you here (it is after 8pm here)?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: Never can tell what my schedule is going to be .
<Bashing-om> Here lately my feet hit the floor early .. and my head hits the pillow late . Grass is getting out of hand :)
<RoadRunner|2> Bashing-om: since you are familiar with my situation, it would be nice if I could ask you more (esp. when  you aren't tired :); tommorow mid day maybe?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner|2: tomprrow I am out of town . for now network manager ' dpkg -l network-manager ' ?
<tcow1> <krytarik> your right my mistake allow me to correct myself re issue question
<tcow1> why does the colour change in terminal when i enter apt update/dist-upgrade as apposed to apt-get update/dist-upgrade-arent these the same thing ("apt" get being a option?)
<krytarik> Ah yes, now that makes more sense, and is also what I suspected is going on - 'apt' is simply more fancy a frontend.
<Bashing-om> tcow1: See: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ .
<tcow1> okay got ya thank you very much
<tcow1> both of yall
<coolchris> i have decided ubuntu sucks im going to sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root it
<Bashing-om> tcow1: :) apt and apt get though "similar" are not the same .
<SlidingHorn> coolchris: enjoy.
<coolchris> bye
<SlidingHorn> bye
<coolchris> its going now
<coolchris> ok everything is gone
<coolchris> its all wiped out lol
<SlidingHorn> !ot > coolchris
<ubottu> coolchris, please see my private message
<SlidingHorn> troll elsewhere please.
<coolchris> im not trolling i really did it
<coolchris> have fun using crappy os everyone bye
<Mead> crappy os?  But we are using ubuntu, not macosx
<SlidingHorn> Mead: don't feed the troll
<Mead> sigh, ok
 * egc feeds the troll 
<egc> some snausage
<Mead> I thought trolls ate goats
<SlidingHorn> Let's keep the channel clear and on-topic for Ubuntu support questions please :)
<preview> hallo, could anyone help me with this error? I cant update apt as it says " Couldn't create temporary file /tmp/apt.conf.yMo12h for passing config to apt-key" on most repositories, appears to be a gpg issue?
<preview> my tmp folder is symlinked to another drive, but I've tried with a faolder in root and it still happens
<Osmodivs> Hello. I use Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04.4. I want to copy a folder of fonts to my system, but I get an error message in the teminal: sudo cp -R /media/administrador/WD Black™/Assets/fonts/ /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<Osmodivs> cp: cannot stat '/media/administrador/WD': No such file or directory
<Osmodivs> cp: cannot stat 'Black™/Assets/fonts/': No such file or directory
<Osmodivs>   So what am I doing wrong here?
<SlidingHorn> preview: is this from a third party ppa?
<SlidingHorn> Osmodivs: you need to escape spaces and special characters with a \
<preview> SlidingHorn: it appears to be happening to all of them
<SlidingHorn> Osmodivs: I would start by changing the directory to get rid of the TM symbol
<Osmodivs> SlidingHorn, so, Linux can't recognize th TM symbol?
<SlidingHorn> Osmodivs: It might if you escape it, but having special characters in a directory name is probably asking for headaches
<krytarik> Should be fine™
<Osmodivs> SlidingHorn, Yeah, all I had to do it's type those escape chracters. Thank you.
<SlidingHorn> Osmodivs: glad it worked! :)
<^Saso^>  hi
<lotuspsychje> ^Saso^: welcome, how can we help you?
<^Saso^>  thnaks
<atlas_0x01> Hey
<atlas_0x01> Yall ready for some shameless self-promotion?
<atlas_0x01> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA6sx5hh0EFxaF0wi9yTfSg
<lotuspsychje> !ot | atlas_0x01
<ubottu> atlas_0x01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<^Saso^>  ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> ^Saso^: only ubuntu support qestions here please
<Shirakawasuna> join #debian
<Shirakawasuna> err
<thimanshu_> hello , i am using ubuntu 18.04 i have tried disabling my nvidia descrete gpu by removing bumblebee, nvidia,and nouveau
<thimanshu_> problem is am still getting 100% power usage on powertop
<thimanshu_> help me to turn of my descrete nvidia card
<thimanshu_> hello >
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu_: why do you want to get rid of your drivers?
<thimanshu_> i am a noob , first i tried changing to igpu by primus , then switched to bumblebee after investing whole night i thought maybe remove them all together like windows .....  still no lucj
<thimanshu_> luck*
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu_: bumblebee is depraced... use ubuntu-drivers list to see your drivers
<thimanshu_> guess , i have nvidia-390 still installed :D , but shouldn't i get info about i915 drivers ?
<thimanshu_> but synaptics show it is not installed ?
<SlidingHorn> thimanshu_: Why are you attempting to remove the drivers?  You still haven't told us the underlying issue
<gajop> hey all! i'd like to try out the new ubuntu 18.04 LTS  on my desktop PC, but I don't have an internet connection at home yet; I need a bunch of packages that might not be included by default; Is there a way to download a bigger install, similar to the Debian DVDs?
<thimanshu_> the issue is i dont want to use my descrete gpu, so i want it to be completly off. but these drivers just swtich to intel igpu and nvidia is still sucking my precious battery.
<thimanshu_> I am trying to decrease the power draw.
<lotuspsychje> gajop: you have a slow internet and want a bigger download? explain plz?
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu_: is your card an optimus hybrid?
<thimanshu_> yes
<gajop> lotuspsychje: I have *no* internet at home, and I want to download more files while I am at this cafe
<gajop> I can do this with Debian, but I cannot do it with Ubuntu apparently - or I'm blind
<lotuspsychje> gajop: just download the ubuntu iso.?
<gajop> I want to have a decent system when I install it, so I don't need to depend on having an internet connection
<cfhowlett> gajop, we cannot change the internet download speed from ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> gajop: or use apt to download your .debs
<gajop> isn't the ubuntu .iso pretty small?
<cfhowlett> gajop, compared to ...?
<gajop> i installed 16.04 LTS that i had on a USB stick and it lacked pretty basic stuff like SDL
<gajop> compared to the debian DVDs? can't you guys read?
<SlidingHorn> gajop: I think this might help you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<cfhowlett> gajop, less attitude and more information >>> more answers
<lotuspsychje> gajop: ubuntu doesnt provide bigger dvd's
<lotuspsychje> gajop: see also apt download, apt offline and aptoncd
<gajop> SlidingHorn: thanks; this is kinda what i want but a bit too complicated (i'd need to go home and back to the cafe which is like 20mins away, maybe even a couple of times)
<gajop> lotuspsychje: ok thanks; i think the "ubuntu doesn't provide bigger DVDs" is the reality of the situation
<lotuspsychje> gajop: internet & apt are your friends
<gajop> yeah but i don't have it yet and i wanted to do some work =)
<gajop> mint and ubuntu seem to only have these small-ish downloads of about 2GB, whereas debian has a 3part dvd of about 12GBs
<cfhowlett> sounds like a different OS might meet your needs better than ubuntu.
<krytarik> And here some people say the images have become too big.. >_>
<gajop> it's really a very specific situation
<gajop> i haven't had home internet for 2 months since i moved; feels like i'm living in the stone age
<gajop> and tethering would probably exhaust my phone limits within an hour
<lotuspsychje> gajop: even on a bigger dvd, your packages would need to be updated so internet is a must these days, to keep safe, updated
<gajop> lotuspsychje: i don't think i believe that story anymore; bleeding edge distros are just super unstable; i don't need to keep updating everything to have a working dev PC
<gajop> and especially lately there has been so little improvement in the linux desktop space; i'm not sure what i'd be even looking forward to
<dacomedian> How can I mount an vfat formatted USB stick so I can also delete from it? I can not seem to find the correct command.
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: you should be able to    sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sd** /path/to/mount/point   (sd** being the actual device id)
<shalok> How do I restart evolution data server?
<dacomedian> SlidingHorn: No, that only give me read mode.
<dacomedian> SlidingHorn: No option to delete files
<k0nichiwa> question i just secured a directory 700 .. ssl for apache2
<k0nichiwa> now i cant cd into it
<k0nichiwa> sudo chmod 700 ssl
<k0nichiwa> and i cant sudo cd ssl
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: try with a    -o rw,umask=0000   at the end
<k0nichiwa> sudo su
<k0nichiwa> ok that works
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: so an example would be     sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/myusb -o rw,umask=0000
<thimanshu> hello please help me turn off my nvidia gpu (optimus capable) completly . I have tried prime-select intel but no luck. Thank you.
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu: if you have an nvidia driver installed, you should have nvidia-prime where you can set your card to performance mode or powersaving mode
<thimanshu> yea , but it does not turns it off completly , there is still 3 w power draw.
<thimanshu> lotuspsychje: is there anyway to turn it off completly
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu: thats what a hybrid card does, let you choose between the 2
<cfhowlett> exactomundo!
<thimanshu> i want to complety power it off
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu: then you would have no screen?
<thimanshu> lotuspsychje: in manjaro i was able to disable nvidia and run only on intel. (not trying to be rude )
<thimanshu> though bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu: bumblebee is not used anymore
<lotuspsychje> thimanshu: disable performance mode, means using only intel
<thimanshu> ok trying again . thank you :)
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | thimanshu
<ubottu> thimanshu: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<k0nichiwa> cool installed ssl certificate
<alkisg> Hi, I'm looking for a good python editor, e.g. that would hint/autocomplete when I type things like Gtk. I'm between pycharm (=don't like because it doesn't have a .deb and it's not in the repositories), atom (not in the repositories), and eric. Any pointers?
<Skaface82> are you experienced with python or learning?
<alkisg> Skaface82: experienced programmer, newish to python
<Skaface82> might want to have a look at thonny
<alkisg> Thanks, looking...
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, so I'm trying to install 18.04 here, on an old Inspiron N4010. Tried everything from erasing HDD to new partition table (installing from USB, tried both Unetbootin and Etcher) but it fails at 'Detecting file systems'
<ThetaOrionis> Error messages are like 'upowerd 2513 unhanbled action 'bind' on ...' (some USB device id)
<SlidingHorn> alkisg: a couple others:  IDLE, spyder
<daviatorstorm> hey guys
<daviatorstorm> can anyone help me with problem?
<Skaface82> dont know till you say what the problem is
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> SlidingHorn: thanks, IDLE seems very simplistic; spyder looks good, hope it's not only for scientific programs as it says...
<tHimanshu> ok so i tried switching to powersave intel and nothing 100% usage by 940mx gpu is not switching of.
<tHimanshu> Somebody please help me to minimise power usage by nvidia 940mx , ath10k and xHCI host...
<daviatorstorm> System: ubuntu 16.04. Laptop: HP EliteBook 8570p. I have problem with sound. I've reinstalled pulseaudio. After this when plugging in headphones no sound exists
<alkisg> Skaface82: I installed thonny and as a test I'm trying to debug a program. At the first command, "import gi", it breaks with module not found. Does it need a virtual environment? Can't it pull the libraries from my system?
<Skaface82> I dont have any experience with it, ive just heard of people using it with raspberry pi's
<alkisg> Thank you
<binaryhermit> hmm
<tHimanshu> daviatorstorm: try if it is a default install then try opening alsamixer and unmuting and increasing volume of playback devices. (my guess is ubuntu uses pulseaudio with alsa)
<binaryhermit> when I log in via ssh on a bionic server that was upgraded from xenial the motd says "Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019." among other things
<binaryhermit> I'm curious how it figures April 2019
<SlidingHorn> alkisg: you might also want to check out the ##python channel for more specific support :)
<alkisg> Thank you SlidingHorn
<daviatorstorm> tHimanshu: no result ((
<tHimanshu> daviatorstorm: what is the entry in soundcard ?
<daviatorstorm> HDA Intel PCH IDT 92HD81B1X5
<badsekter> install pulseaudio
<daviatorstorm> allready
<badsekter> did you unmute in alsamixer.
<daviatorstorm> yes
<badsekter> does mpg123 seem to play or give an error?
<daviatorstorm> Sorry?
<dacomedian> SlidingHorn: That worked. Thank you.
<badsekter> install that and try it with an mp3 or soma.fm/groovesalad.pls
<SlidingHorn> dacomedian: glad it worked! :)
<pragomer> how can I add the folder /media/mysynologynasshare to gnome's indexing so that the dash-search finds my files?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, your hphones are wired or wireless
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: wired
<SlidingHorn> pragomer: Don't have a gnome setup available to me, but my first search result suggests using dconf https://askubuntu.com/questions/966801/add-locations-to-gnome-search-file-index
<SlidingHorn> pragomer: are you using ubuntu or debian?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, when you plugin hphones can you check 'alsamixer' in terminal
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: 100%
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, check f5
<pragomer> both. debian stable and ubuntu 18.04 on two pcs
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: master: 100%, headphones: 100%, Speaker+LO: MM
<pragomer> but both with gnome
<pragomer> I got it. thank you very muc.
<pragomer> after installing tracker-miner-fs I could do the setting
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, install 'sudo apt install pavucontrol ' and run in terminal pavucontrol
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: installed
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, run in terminal pavucontrol
<kab0m> Hi at all!
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: when plug in jack it changing to headphones, the sounds in progress bar is coming but no sound is heared
<kab0m> I have a really bugging problem with sharing samba folders in kubuntu 18.04. i installed samba via console, went to dolphin right clicked and shared via share tab, but the settings i put for the ownership gets reset after closing the dialog and nothing gets shared :/ des anyone else have this problem or know what to do?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, check hphones
<daviatorstorm> ledeni, plugged in to my cellphone. Works well
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, check output devices -- pavucontrol
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: headphone are selected. still no sound, but when changing manually to speakers the sound is coming in
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, strange
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: yeah
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, when you plugged in hphones speakers are mute or running
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: running
<OnceMe> why no encrypt /home directory in 18.04 ?
<OnceMe> during installl
<OnceMe> I like new ui in 18.04 but this is a deal breaker
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, system does not switch to hphones
<cfhowlett> !encryption | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: it is switching but no playback
<OnceMe> cfhowlett: i want out of box solution
<OnceMe> like with 16.04
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, if speakers are running doesn't switching
<OnceMe> click encrypt /home checkbox done
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: sorry>
<daviatorstorm> ?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, nevermind can you check in pavucontrol configuration
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: everything is switching but no playback
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, pavucontrol configuration profile
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: analog stereo duplex
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, 👌
<tcow1> hi all
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, try to run app with sound and check pavucontrol playback
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: everything switching, progress bar is moving just no sound
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: when with plugged jack I switching from headphones to speaker sound is coming
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, to headphones?
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: no sound
<JackMa> i want to make script like this : tmux —> python file.py —> ctrl + b, d ——>  tmux —> python file2.py —> ctrl + b, d. <—then how can i do it?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, only now i can think off is that you don't plugin headphones properly
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: I dont think so
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, or jack is gone
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: why then speakers works well but plugged headphones not?
<TheEagerPadawan> so what happened with the cryptsetup
<TheEagerPadawan> updated from 17.10 to 18.04 LTS and can unlock my device :s
<TheEagerPadawan> what the actual *censored*
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, jack port is gone
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: what do you mean?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, jack port doesn't working any more
<ledeni> daviatorstorm,hardware from sound card is picked is by system but jack not working
<daviatorstorm> ledeni: what i have to do?
<ledeni> daviatorstorm, you lucky that speakers working
<TheEagerPadawan> can anyone help me with this cryptpsetup problem :s
<tigefa> TheEagerPadawan: certbot ?
<chris___> hi
<chris___> Can anyone help me? I can't run any graphical user session since the update to 18.04
<chris___> Theres no error in the Xorg log, but dmesg says something about a segfault in pool
<blackflow> TheEagerPadawan: what exactly is the problem? Says wrong passphrase?
<chris___> No, the passphrase is correct. It tries to start the session, the mouse cursor is visible for ~5 seconds, and then the screen goes blank and it goes back to the greeter
<chris___> ls -l /var/crash
<chris___> woops
<blackflow> TheEagerPadawan: ah I see you crossposted more details in -server. Well there goes my theory, about keymapping. What I'd suggest is try to unlock the LUKS container from an ubuntu liveCD
<kab0m> can someone please help me setting up samba shares in kubuntu?
<Elliottt72> anybody know how to get plex to work
<Elliottt72> I need to change permissions or something
<TheEagerPadawan> lost what was said earlier
<johnflux> How do I install the standalone flash player please?  I've been searching and can't figure it out
<EriC^> johnflux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone
<johnflux> EriC^: last edited 2013-11-27 22:07:47  :-)
<Xard> if I try to access smb shares with ubutun 18.04 the authentication doesn't work and the login attempt spams "gvfsd[1580]: mkdir failed on directory /var/cache/samba: Permission denied" errors to journalctl
<johnflux> EriC^: it's out of date, and I just figured it out
<johnflux> EriC^: they renamed it "projector"
<johnflux> very confusing!
<johnflux> hmm, I can't edit it - if anyone wants to edit that FlashPlayerStandalone link to note that it's renamed 'projector', that would be helpful to the next confused person
<guiverc> johnflux, what was renamed "projector" if you please; we can edit the wiki :)
<johnflux> guiverc: the actual flashplayer
<johnflux> guiverc: to run .swf files in their own window
<johnflux> not inside of a browser
<johnflux> guiverc: So if you download the "flash player" you get:  flash_player_npapi_linux.x86_64.tar.gz      which is the browser plugin only.   You have to download the "projector"  to get    flash_player_sa_linux.x86_64.tar.gz    which contains the executable  "flashplayer"
 * guiverc is looking at adobe site now 
<johnflux> guiverc: which can then be manually copied to /usr/bin
<guiverc> flash player projector is all i see; which sounds like flash player to me..
<guiverc> johnflux, you feel reference to "flash player projector" would be clearer
<guiverc> The standalone player (Flash Player Projector) can eb downloaded ...  (blah) added maybe??
<johnflux> quintopia: I would be explicit:   "Note - the standalone player is called 'Flash Player Projector'"
<guiverc> anyone else agree (or better disagree) - please yell @ me
<guiverc> maybe johnflux, i'm going to change minimal possible
<guiverc> johnflux, edited.
<sere_> what are the point of the src repos?
<guiverc> sere_, the source code ..
<guiverc> we're using open source; you can view, change & recompile the code, even give that away...
<sere_> guiverc: ok perfect i normally just downloaded them.. im going to build netbeans and try to get it to work with java8
<sere_> guiverc: thanks for the help
<guiverc> sere_, you're most welcome
<Guest34640> who are you
<sere_> so netbeans requires java 8 and the 18.04 default is jre11.. can i disable jre11 and install from repo?
<guiverc> sere_, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&searchon=names&keywords=jre shows openjdk-8-jre available for bionic (18.04), but I know nothing about jre/netbeans - its not coffee is it :)
<sere_> guiverc: i have 8 installed now but as soon as i install netbeans it installed the defauljre which is 11 and messes everything up
<energizer> how do i disable Super-i invert-colors function?
<guiverc> sere_, i can't help, but this might https://www.tecmint.com/disable-lock-blacklist-package-updates-ubuntu-debian-apt/
<sere_> guiverc: ok i will get that a shot..thanks again
<sacarde> hi
<guiverc> G'day sacarde, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line, and please be patient waiting for a response, if someone can help they will)
<sacarde> I try to instyall module rtl8814AU on ubuntu 18.04
<sacarde> can I install from git https://github.com/diederikdehaas/rtl8814AU.git into my kernel 4.15.0 ?
<MonkeyDust> realtec 802.11, so it's wifi
<sacarde> y
<sacarde> my device: ID 0b05:1817
<sacarde> I read this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/879187/asus-usb-ac68-0b051817-drivers
<sacarde> but it is for ubuntu16.04
<ice9> how to change the storage pool location for LXD?
<MonkeyDust> ice9  better ask in #lxcontainers
<thinky> hi there
<paradis> hi here
<thinky> sup
<thinky> is there whatsapp for ubuntu?
<thinky> desktop?
<karstenk> Please can somebody help me? I try to upgrade my dist from 16.04 to 17.10 have set to Prompt=normal , but get everytime Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release. when execute sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<brainwash> karstenk: and "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<brainwash> -d probably wants to upgrade to 18.10
<brainwash> which is the current development release
<SSMAdmin> Remote Desktop (VNC) related:  In 18.04 server with ubuntu-desktop installed, I have activated Remote Desktop in the "Sharing - Sharing Screen" dialog. If family is logged into server to watch media, I am not able to log in to the server as another user from remote computer, I only get a black screen. Shouldn't several users be able to log in to their own desktops simultaniously?
<karstenk> I would like to upgrade to 18.04 but Ive read that this is available when 18.04.01 is released. But this should be possible before or not?
<karstenk> brainwash the same No new release found
<karstenk> Please can somebody tell me, how to force the upgrade?
<brainwash> the info about 18.04.1 is right
<karstenk> ok understand that, but it should be able to upgrade to 18.04 or not?
<ask-ygU5AP56> hi, using lubuntu, I switched configurations for lxpanel w/ an older one, then back again, and see no power applet no more in the tray
<ask-ygU5AP56> I understand the power applet is a gnome/ubuntu one, since it shows alongside networkmanager icon
<ask-ygU5AP56> so, what program is to be started in order for it to appear?
<brainwash> karstenk: not sure how it works, especially since you've set Prompt=normal
<karstenk> is there nothing I can do to upgrade? only a fresh install of beaver?
<guiverc> karstenk, changing 'xenial' to 'bionic' in sources, followed by a dist-upgrade will force upgrade .. but its not recommended until 18.04.1 is out (26-july-2018 is scheduled date)
<TheEagerPadawan> #join ubuntu-server
<dreamon> how can I change that firefox at dialog "open folder" starts thunar instead of dolphin?
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  nano ~/.config/mimeapps.list
<MonkeyDust> dreamon  disregard that
<cfhowlett> dreamon, are you xubuntu or ubuntu?
<SSMAdmin> Remote Desktop (VNC) related:  Am I misunderstanding how ANC works?  I had the impression I should be able to remote control server user A's desktop, while someone else is logged in to the server as user B.  I can not get this functionality, so I wonder if I totally misunderstand the use of VNC?
<dreamon> xubuntu
<cfhowlett> dreamon, settings > preferred applications > File Manager = Thunar
<dreamon> cfhowlett, is already thuar there
<brainwash> dreamon: check the mime type editor then
<brainwash> dreamon: see what application is associated with inode/directory
<cfhowlett> brainwash, weird.  I'm on xubuntu and my thunar just works.  doesn't appear in mimeapps.list
<brainwash> cfhowlett: it works in the same scenario?
<cfhowlett> yep
<dreamon> If dolphin is installed it prefers dolphin somehow
<brainwash> checked the mime type editor yet?
<sasho199> hello everyone, I just installed ubuntu 18.04 and it is freezing on startup, when I press f1 I get the following message on the bottom; unable to run on non-dell system. Can anyone help with that
<cfhowlett> whoa!  never seen that one before.  more information please, sasho199
<tomreyn> might be this (is it an acer?) https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Acer_Aspire_E5-575#Not_a_Dell_system_error
<pedrojbm> hello
<lotuspsychje> pedrojbm: welcome, how can we help you?
<sasho199> cfhowlett, I got told that in order to install ubuntu 18.04, i needed to remove windows, so i did. Now I get a freeze on startup with a couple of error messages. Other message before; acpi region does not cover the entire command/responce buffer
<cfhowlett> so is this an Acer as tomreyn asked you?
<nucc1> how do you restart network services on 18.04?
<sasho199> cfhowlett, however i still have windows boot manager as one of my boot options, it just says that windows is broken - which is normal cause when i installed ubuntu i selected to format the disk
<cfhowlett> sasho199, is this an Acer computer?
<sasho199> cfhowlett, no. it's an asus x550vx
<pedrojbm> I am trying to install ubuntu server in to HP Gen8 with two drives in RAID 1(hardware) and other two in RAID 1 but I see 4 drives in installation.
<lotuspsychje> pedrojbm: perhaps the #ubuntu-server channel can help on that
<lotuspsychje> !raid | pedrojbm see also
<ubottu> pedrojbm see also: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<pedrojbm> ok, thanks, i'll go to see the links
<cfhowlett> sasho199, it's a known issue with Acer.  Not seeing it appear for an Asus, however.
<cfhowlett> any additional info would hep
<cfhowlett> help
<ledeni> nucc1, sudo systemctl restart network.service
<nucc1> ledeni: i'm on ubuntu server btw, and it says it couldn't find network.service
<arun__> hy
<ledeni> nucc1, check systemctl list-unit-files | grep network
<nucc1> ledeni: it looks like i should be systemd-networkd
<sasho199> cfhowlett, I think it might be my computer, because it's new. That's why i waited for the new lts to try again, cause i tried 17.10 and i had many problems with it. Could it be that my computer is not compatible with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> if it boots windows it'll boot Buntu
<sasho199> cfhowlett, the computer was bought august 2017
<cfhowlett> does it boot at all?
<ledeni> nucc1, check with #ubuntu-server
<sasho199> cfhowlett, after i type in my encription code it breaks
<helpme_> upon launching retroarch it closes immediately, in terminal it says  'libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found  libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast  libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate  Segmentation fault (core dumped)  '  brand new install, using nvidia-driver-390 (propritary, tested) from Software & Updates > Additional Drivers.  how do I fix this?
<sasho199> cfhowlett, i dont know what other information i could give you
<cfhowlett> sasho199, breaks on encryption and freezes on F1 and "Not a Dell machine)
<cfhowlett> So many possibilities.
<popeycore> helpme_: known bug, we'll report it to the retroarch devs
<cfhowlett> 1. Back up the data.
<helpme_> oh its known? ok popeycore, i hope its fixed very soon
<sasho199> cfhowlett, i have backed up everything already, that computer holds nothing of value
<cfhowlett> Great!  I'd suggest reinstalling 16.04.  Upgrade to 18.04.1 in a few months
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sasho199> cfhowlett, can you explain why you think installing 16.04 would be a good idea, previously i've been told that the problem with 17.10 was that my computer was too new and in 17.10 there is no support for it becuase of that, how would 16.04 be better. I don't understand
<cfhowlett> 16.04.4 is a LTS release as is 18.04 but ... 18.4 JUST came out.  18.4.1 will include the first few rounds of bug fixes and my solve your issue.  you can easily test 16.04.4 by making a USB and booting from it.
<sasho199> cfhowlett, ok i will try installing 16.04 from my usb flash drive
<cfhowlett> bestofluck
<sasho199> cfhowlett, where can i download it from
<bonhoeffer> i'm struggling to kill nginx
<bonhoeffer> https://gist.github.com/tbbooher/f102c8123cdd6b11fe58ff53b3082444
<cfhowlett> sasho199, http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: yes, you understood the VNC concept properly. it's for one user on one system to watch the desktop of a logged in user at another (or the same) system
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: there is a variant where you can use it to access a graphical login and start a new session of your own on a remote system (using XVNCServer)
<slegron> hello
<tomreyn> hello slegron
<slegron> there is a question
<slegron> i install ubuntu
<slegron> install drivers for videocard
<slegron> but
<slegron> display don't supported
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, so with XVNCServer I can achieve similar Virtual Mode VNC functionality as described here: https://www.realvnc.com/en/connect/docs/server-modes.html ?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: VNC does not provide video acceleration and the frame rate can be low. for higher framerates, there is x2go
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: yes, all these scenarios can be achieved with non proprietary vnc implemnentations.
<tomreyn> (and using software available in ubuntu)
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: for added security you'd normally tunnel vnc through ssh
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, that sound good.  Do you know a tutorial for setting this up?
<hypercore> what sort of things does a web admin do?
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: no, but i'm sure you'll find one if you search for a while. probbaly not for 18.04 but 16.04.
<cfhowlett> hypercore, errrrr. there's this thing called google.
<slegron> tomreyn: можно вопрос?
<EriC^^> !ru | slegron
<ubottu> slegron: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hypercore> thanks cfhowlett!!one
<tomreyn> SSMAdmin: just keep in mind that you need to use xvncserver to get a graphical remote login to a non-shared account (i think this is described as 'virtual' on the realvnc page you pointed to).
<slegron> tomreyn: ok
<SSMAdmin> tomreyn, thank you.  I'll be back later, have to make dinner
<narmexilss> Wih this wordpress sites: https://pastebin.com/97JNbBPH how can I output a list of non-WP sites through a list like this which has both WP and non-WP sites: https://pastebin.com/cNNGagec
<tomreyn> narmexilss: how's this an ubuntu question?
<sasho199> cfhowlett, 16.04 freezes before the install, somehow 18.04 runs now after i removed the usb flash drive, but freezes when i try to turn it off
<cfhowlett> sasho199, too many issues for me to make a meaningful guess.  Sorry.
<sasho199> cfhowlett, is it possible that ubuntu just is not compatible with my computer
<cfhowlett> possible but I've never seen it NOT boot a windows PC.
<EriC^^> sasho199: play with the ascpi_osi values in grub
<EriC^^> *acpi_osi
<EriC^^> sasho199: run "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep Windows" in a terminal
<netochka> Hey. Anybody knows how to change a keyboard shortcut in Ubuntu 18.04?
<wirehunter> netochka, Settings->Devices->Keyboard
<quibbler> Hello all... I'm having an issue with xfce after jumping to 18.04-- The icons for folders, the terminal, and a bunch of other apps are either blank or showing a blank document with a red x... I've tried reinstalling every package I can think of and nothing seems to work
<debkad> quibbler: I'm currently on 14.04 but I would guess that related to thunar
<jeremy31> Does anyone know how to download kernel source from terminal apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) doesn't work in 18.04
<jsjolen> An icon in my launcher (Unity, Ubuntu 16.04) does *something* but doesn't launch the application. How can I debug this?
<cfhowlett> jsjolen, try launching from the terminal and note the error messages
<quibbler> debkad: hm... I'm trying that now
<jsjolen> cfhowlett: Yeah, launching from the terminal works (it's emacs25, so I just run emacs25, but I have no idea if that's what the launcher does)
<debkad> quibbler: If the issue remain try to install both 'gnome-icon-theme-full' and 'tango-icon-theme'
<netochka> Anybody knows how to change a keyboard shortcut in Ubuntu 18.04?
<jeremy31> netochka Go into settings/devices/keyboard
<quibbler> debkad: the first isn't a package in 18.04
<debkad> debkad: what file manager you have?
<quibbler> debkad: but I know I have both those themes installed... nadda
<netochka> jeremy31, the problem is, unlike ubuntu 16.04, in 18.04 It doesn't change when u click on the specific shortcut. it just shows the default one and when u press your desired keys nothing happens
<sasho199> Hello everyone, I am trying to install any version of ubuntu on asus x550vx, I keep having many problems - freezing on startup, freezing on shut down. None of the versions I''ve tried have worked so far. Can anyone help
<quibbler> debkad: thunar
<netochka> sasho199, is that a zenbook?
<sasho199> netochka, I don't think it is
<jeremy31> netochka It seems to work for me, I click on the one I want to change and a small pop up appears, then I press the keys I want to use
<netochka> sasho199, i too use asus. that's why i asked.
<lsd_> is there any similar program to conky nowadays?
<netochka> jeremy31, it asks to press backspace first, right? then when it goes to the step that you should input your desired shortcut. and that's where nothing changes for me. i am specifically trying to change the shortcut for "switch to next input language"
<sasho199> netochka, I think it is an acpi issue, I am not sure about it though
<debkad> quibbler: If you run xfdesktop what happen? ( in terminal of course )
<netochka> i see. wish i could help u with that.
<jeremy31> netochka It doesn't do the backspace like in 16.04, if you use backspace when the pop up it disables the shortcut
<netochka> I get this feeling that my battery drains faster since i've upgraded to 18.04 -_-
<netochka> jeremy31, but it only has 2 option. either esc to cancel or backspace :/ how should i proceed then?
<jeremy31> netochka When you see that, press the key combo you want to use, then press the green SET button on top right of pop up
<quibbler> debkad: one sec, will check... I'm on a tightvnc session atm
<netochka> let me try it again
<uN0G4> Hi! I can't run simultaneously Youtube (in Firefox or Chrome) video/sound and Skype on ubuntu 18.04. Do you have any similar problem?
<uN0G4> Firefox can run youtube with no problem without Skype but with Skype running only Skype is working.
<uN0G4> It looks like sound problem
<uN0G4> Skype version  8.20.0.9 Firefox version 59.0.2
<netochka> jeremy31, i tried again. as it turns out, the one i was trying to set was preoccupied for some other entry and that's why it didn' change. thanks
<quibbler> debkad: well... that's an issue... I can't launch x from the terminal for some reason
<netochka> uN0G4, u mean when you're using skype the youtube video doesn't play at all or u experience change in the volume?
<debkad> quibbler: you get the hint, now you can ask in xfce channel if you want or may be here if someone have an answer for that
<uN0G4> netochka: sometimes it wont't play even video sometimes just sound
<uN0G4> after sudo alsa force-reload video works but no sound
<netochka> uN0G4, as far as i remember skype has an option that does that. meaning it would reduce the sound of call/video chat when u play something else.
<uN0G4> netochka: but there is no sound at all
<netochka> i see :/
<aLeSD> how could I get the snap app into the menu ?
<netochka> uN0G4, have u tried libflash?
<aLeSD> for example Telegram ...
<aLeSD> or skype
<cheetahpixie> Alright, folks.
<cheetahpixie> I figured out this thing with the display.
<cheetahpixie> Anything that is above kernel 4.14 breaks it.
<cheetahpixie> 4.14 and down work on both.
<uN0G4> netochka: idn what do you mean with libflash
<uN0G4> you mean flash player
<netochka> uN0G4, try libflashsupport . additional lib for adobe flash player. https://slackbuilds.org/repository/12.2/libraries/libflashsupport/
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<Dbugger> Question: Is there a way to grade the performance of my PC?
<Dbugger> Lately it has not been the fastest, and I am not sure where the bottleneck could be. RAM, CPU, Motherboard... who knows
<uN0G4> netochka: i have disabled flash at all. Youtube nowdays uses HTML5 player. Will this help?
<Dbugger> Is there a way to grade all the components of your PC and discover what is slowing down the system?
<SwedeMike> Dbugger: you can start by installing lm-sensors and checking if something is too hot and you're thermal throttling: https://askubuntu.com/questions/53762/how-to-use-lm-sensors
<netochka> uN0G4, don't know. unfortunately that was as far as i could suggest. :(
<Dbugger> SwedeMike, I did that, but the output didnt make much sense to me
<noze> Hi, I'm trying to install Windows 10 and I'm having some problems. I downloaded the .iso file and tried dd'ing it onto a usb drive, but when I reboot, and select boot menu, there is one efi entry for ubuntu, but none for windows, even though the iso has a efi directory. when I select the usb drive as boot device, the screen goes black for a second and I'm back in the menu
<cfhowlett> errr, this is ubuntu support.  ask ##windows for windows support noze
<cfhowlett> noze, wait
<cfhowlett> you're still at the USB creation stage, rigth?
<noze> cfhowlett: I'm using ubuntu full time, but I have to install windows for work :/
<cfhowlett> yeah, how exactly did you create the windows SUB?
<noze> dd bs=16MB if=windows.iso of=/dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> noze, sounds legit.  your mistake is trying to use grub.  you need to interrupt the bootup and select the USB from the hardware menu
<noze> I'm not using grub, by boot menu I meant the one that comes up when I press F12 during the firmware splash screen
<cfhowlett> noze, good job
<cheetahpixie> You can install the 4.14.x kernels with UKUU btw.
<sasho199> hello, im trying to install ubuntu 18.04, following this guide, it removes the freezing and work perfectly until i restart after the nvidia driver is installed, then i get a black screen with a blinking underscore in the top left corner, can anyone help
<cheetahpixie> Everything above 4.14.35 has dependency issues, so if anyone else has this, 4.14.35 is the kernel to install.
<cheetahpixie> JimBuntu read up
<JimBuntu> cheetahpixie, thanks for the mention. Good timing too as I walked in here like 2 minutes ago, lol.
<cfhowlett> noze, could you achieve your goals by putting windows in a virtualbox?
<netochka> hi JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> o/ netochka
<noze> cfhowlett: I'm afraid not
<cheetahpixie> Awesome.
<cheetahpixie> Well, install that kernel and off you are.
<Perl7_Guru> Greetings!  I am an artificial intelligent program created by MIT labs.  I can converse in 293 different languages.
<compdoc> smart bots now
<Perl7_Guru> Fun Fact:  "Ubuntu" is a term from the nation of Wakanda and means "family."
<debkad> ok
<meslas> ok
<Perl7_Guru> ok
<netochka> Perl7_Guru, maybe u should join #ubuntu-offtopic
<netochka> we could have fun ^^
<Poseidon> I will join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Poseidon> Thank you
<deadrom> hi
<PRETEXTATO> How can I install gcc-7.3.0 on Ubuntu?
<deadrom> how well does hibernate work these days on a decent laptop, say lenovo T series? say 10 years ago it was a poker game, but today?
<jeremy31> PRETEXTATO Install Ubuntu 18.04
<PRETEXTATO> I can't do that.
<PRETEXTATO> It's a lot of work reinstall a system... and I don't have time for that now.
<uN0G4> I solve my problem with skype/sound. I install version from skype.com. Skype from software manager (version is the same) did not work.
<deadrom> PRETEXTATO, compile from src. backport if possible. #debian's bot has instructions how to do simple backports on "!backports" or stw. but really, at some point you need to upgrade. if possible do a full backup and give upgrading a shot. which version are you on now?
<cesar_> hi
<PRETEXTATO> 16.04
<Guest38520> holaa
<deadrom> PRETEXTATO, even simpler, you can directly go from LTS to LTS, which 18.04 is. so you can upgrade the existing installation. I still reommend a full system backup beforehand, you never know.
<blackflow> you can't. LTS to LTS requires 18.04.01
<deadrom> whoa
<blackflow> I'd go with src deb and backporting.
<blackflow> s/01/1
<deadrom> blackflow, I'm staggered. how come? by design or bug?
<PRETEXTATO> I see.
<blackflow> deadrom: by design.
<deadrom> but why?
<blackflow> because 18.04 is not LTS. 18.04.1 (and onward) is.
<Guest38520> hi, who can I change the source code of ubuntu in my pc?
<alfepu> hola alguien me puede ayudar
<Guest38520> dime alfepu
<blackflow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<deadrom> Guest38520, download src, modify, compile. if you want the src change to go to repos, file a bug report, add patch, wait for it to be incorporated
<deadrom> .1 in jula/august -.- how many have found out the hard way yet?
<deadrom> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ says LTS
<blackflow> yes, Bionic Beaver is LTS. however the actual LTS, with regards to upgrades from previous version, is assumed with first point release.
<blackflow> I guess it's made that way to allow bugs be found by users right after the release.
<hggdh> and because we -- the sysadmins -- are extremely wary of anything shiny new
<blackflow> After all, Ubuntu is not really released when actually ready, but by a pre-set date. With that, any real world testing is done by the users, and it is hoped major bugs would be found like that, and fixed with .1
<hggdh> as a rule of thumb, no brand new version of something is installed until the first fix pack is released
<blackflow> personally I prefer the rolling release model. everything needs testing anyway. even the "service packs".
<rw0644> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a laptop with Nvidia Optimus and selected Nvidia proprietary driver from settings, then enbled prime sincronization to remove screen tearing. When using the nvidia gpu everything works fine, however when using the intel gpu there's still screen tearing. Any way to fix it?
<blackflow> here this morning, seven months after the release of 17.10, changing a single sysctl caused permanent meltdown of the system (even after reverting the sysctl), requiring full reinstallation.  so yeah... age of software means nothing. test it, always, every change.
<deadrom> hggdh, that defeats the purpose of a "stable release". up to 12.04 one could expect the release to be a release, if stability forces us to look at it that way it means it can only be treated as another RC then.
<blackflow> deadrom: who said aynthing about "stable"? there's no "stable" in LTS :)
<deadrom> which would lead to the follow-up question why the roadmap has alpha, beta, rc1, rc2 then. to what point. if 4 test stages are not enough there is something wrong with it in general.
<blackflow> "stable" is overrated and often misunderstood. It actually means stable ABI/API, not "this won't ever crash kind of stable".
<deadrom> blackflow, that was a lot different not too long ago
<deadrom> and still holds for other distros.
<blackflow> deadrom: that's why Canonical wants to abandon those releases and go with testing weeks, or whatsitcalled
<oerheks> blackflow, please, LTS aims at stability, get your facts right
<blackflow> oerheks: aiming at != 100% achieving it
<blackflow> I've had 16.04 meltdown over botched kernel upgrades, a few times.
<hid> rw0644: is your cpu overheating? mine is always at 70°C
<oerheks> if you just spread opinions, this is technical support.. move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<blackflow> so yeah... software sucks. there will always be bugs. test it and forget about "stable".
<oerheks> please stop, thanks
<cfhowlett> +1
<deadrom> blackflow, you cannot catch everything in 20000+ packages, but I'm not discussing the agenda either.
 * blackflow shrugs. y'all can fantasize that LTS = Stable all you want. your choice.
<deadrom> ok this is not helping me - anyone, preferably a dev: can I officially go from 16.04.x to current 18.04?
<blackflow> deadrom: try it and see?
<deadrom> anyone *else*
<oerheks> deadrom, yes, when 18.04.1 arrives
<deadrom> oerheks, I asked for current, so that's a no.
<debkad> o.o
<cfhowlett> deadrom, you can force it now with do-release-upgrade -d
<cfhowlett> but I wouldn't
<eddyready> rw0644: try thi. It fixed the tearing for me https://askubuntu.com/questions/945895/solution-to-intel-graphics-screen-tearing-flickering-causes-excessive-fan-use
<deadrom> cfhowlett, ok, still irritates me after years of "LTS release means you can hop on" but at least I know what's what.
<hid> Hey, I tried to turn the nvidia gpu off but when I select prime-select intel and reboot, `cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch` tells me it is still on
<deadrom> eddyready, https://xkcd.com/963/ :)
<hid> and when I check the idle temperature, it is indeed 15°C more
<hid> whilst no heavy task is running
<blackflow> alright. serious question. upgraded 17.10 to 18.04. after reboot, and unlocking of encrypted root, the console starts flickering and it doesn't switch to gui and login screen, everything freezes. rebooted to rescue env, removed nvidia, (syslog shows no errors from previous boot), same thing.
<andy_wfc> If I change an IP in /etc/network/interfaces what do I have to do to make that change actually take effect? I assumed systemctl restart networking but that doesn't do it
<NoImNotNineVolt> jpleau: 2.4.7 with backported security updates still doesn't include the IndexOptions UseOldDateFormat fix for the mod_index bug introduced in 2.4.0
<NoImNotNineVolt> (also, sorry about the extremely delayed response :P)
<rw0644> hid: cpu is not  overheating for me, temperature is 40.5°C
<rw0644> eddyready: thanks, trying that now
<lagbox> morning
<ioria> andy_wfc,  try    sudo ifdown myinterface   && sudo ifup myinterface
<rw0644_> eddyready: tearing is gone, thanks
<morphyeys> hello guys
<MikeRL> Hmm. I've upgraded to 18.04. Is there anything I can do to help test for memory leaks? I have a few hours now.
<oerheks> MikeRL, your fresh gnome should be fixed
<MikeRL> oerheks, I mean memory leaks besides the big one.
<MikeRL> Aren't there others?
<oerheks> no, gnome 3.28 is clean
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<OnceMe> I have 2 hdd's and one mapped to volume
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]Q;;~
<OnceMe> can I add third hdd, and map existing Music to that disc?
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]Q;MwQ;?B
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]N;Q<NeQ<NQSqNfSpNfQ<NeQ<Or
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]Q;NeSqA,
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]L:Q;NSSqK:SqNfQ*
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]P2JpSpNfQ<JUQ;MhPV
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]S;KiQ;MfSqMYSqOt
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]NqQ;NdSpJxQ<MLSqO$
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]OcSpMcSqNfQ;NeQ<JePZ
<oerheks> grant_, wrong channel for that
<oerheks> looks like you try to harvest something?
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]Q;NeQ<NVSpNfQ<FE
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]N8Q<NeQ<NeQ;NdSpNfQ<JV
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]L|Q<NeQ<NeSqNfQ;I<
<grant_> de='od$ts,at=r{_a$%,cw=Z]NsQ<NeQ<NeSqNfQ;GxPU
<cfhowlett> what the ...
<OnceMe> I have 2 hdd's and one mapped to volume
<OnceMe> can I add third hdd, and map existing Music to that disc?
<oerheks> OnceMe, is this a LVM setup?
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1423773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1423773 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-Shell don't free ram when I change a wallpaper" [Low,Confirmed]
<OnceMe> oerheks: how to check
<MikeRL> I wonder if there are other leaks in other places.
<OnceMe> I just mappped to /mnt/mydisk and did mapping
<oerheks> MikeRL, that one is from 2015...
<oerheks> you are fine now
<MikeRL> I can reproduce it. And memory usage keeps growing. I think GNOME shell uses more RAM than Firefox, and Firefox is set to only store cache in RAM.
<DuncanT> Any chance somebody could pastebin me a xenial /etc/apt/sources.list please? I've just done something predictably stupid while not able to log into another machine to grab a copy
<cfhowlett> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php  DuncanT
<ioria> MikeRL, alt +f2; type 'r' and enter ; see if it fixes
<DuncanT> cfhowlett: Perfect, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<MikeRL> Pressing ALT+F2 and typing R just shaved off .3GB of RAM.
<jens_> hi everyone!! Anyone can give me a hint configuring VPN? I use 18.04 and use Gnome Network Manager to configure connections. Everytime I configure OpenVPN (with NordVPN) the DNS is leaked. This is a known issue since I don't remember, also appeared in 16.04. I hoped it disappeared in 18.04, but it didn't. I can's solve this. Does anyone knows the DNS leak issue with OpenVPN? update resolv.conf didn't help, IkeV2 does not work etc... What can I
<jens_> do? Thanks
<MikeRL> You know what? GNOME 3 is a mess. Sad because if they fixed the leaks it would be good.
<oerheks> just .3 gb of ram ..? that does not sound as a leak, just moving active memory around to swap
<MikeRL> Nothing was in swap.
<ioria> MikeRL, "It is possible that a fix for the memory leak could feature as part of a future GNOME 3.28 point release, or come as part of the GNOME 3.30 release in October."
<ioria> MikeRL, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/gnome-shell-has-a-memory-leak-and-it-might-not-be-fixed-for-ubuntu-18-04-lts
<thimanshu> hello, i have created a usb unbinding script to decrease powery consuption by changing autosuspend delay to 0 , i have tried running it as systemd service and gnome autostart but no effect. I am using tlp and powertop(display the power draw only) too
<thimanshu> help me running the script
<MikeRL> ioria, Have you experienced leaks using GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 18.04? The main leak was fixed, thank God.
<ioria> MikeRL, not yet, i still use unity and you need al least a couples of hours to test it
<MikeRL> ioria, I don't blame you. IMO Unity was better.
<MikeRL> ioria, I got used to it so much, too. Maybe I'll install it.
<ioria> MikeRL,  you can install unity-session, if you want
<MikeRL> And wave goodbye to the memory leaks in the process. LOL.
<ioria> MikeRL,  ok, but keep in mind that unity7 it's not maintained anymore ...
<MikeRL> ioria, Is there a community spin off Unity?
<thimanshu> anyone ?
<ioria> MikeRL,  i'am aware of some projects, but so  far , nothing 'real'
<MikeRL> ioria, Thanks for your help. I hope they fix GNOME 3 in full. The main leak seems fixed, but how many others remain?
<Sven_vB> how do I query the current user's default monospace font name and size?
<ioria> MikeRL, yeah
<Sven_vB> from shell or python or perl
<MikeRL> ioria, and it's not like memory leaks are easy to debug. I wonder if I can debug them somehow.
<MikeRL> And report said leaks to launchpad.net.
<MikeRL> Does anyone know of any advice for debugging memory leaks?
<curlyears> *sheesh*
<MikeRL> I guess play around with GNOME and check System Monitor?
<ioria> MikeRL, it's deeper
<Thedarkb> My mouse is frozen
<Thedarkb> and I can't get my system to sleep anymore.
<vtnt> Hey everyone
<Thedarkb> This has started happening about a month ago.
<MikeRL> ioria, Please elaborate. How can I help debug memory leaks?
<curlyears> OK.  About 10 days ago, i rteceived a notification from the FreeCAD folks that there was an update being pushed.  So, I accept3ewd it and allowed it to install.  DStrange thing:  after it finished installingh, it informed me that my computer needed to be restareted for thew changes to be made permanent.  Thin king little of this, I reboot4ed my sys
<curlyears> tem.  Now, it won't let anyone log in.
<ioria> MikeRL, https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux_Applications_Debugging_Techniques/Leaks
<Thedarkb> I've never had anything like this happen under Debian.
<Thedarkb> Can't wait to switch back but unfortunately that's not an option right now.
<Thedarkb> So why won't my system sleep and why does my mouse freeze when I try?
<curlyears> at the password: prompt (the system knows that username I want), I type in my password.  The splash screen sits there for a few seconds, the screen goes black, and it asks me for my passwrod again.  It does this over and over again.
<Thedarkb> Oh, it just came back.
<Thedarkb> No indication why.
<Thedarkb> It's a trackpoint, which is just a generic PS/2 mouse internally.
<ioria> curlyears, FreeCAD from the official repos or from where ?
<Sven_vB> curlyears, looks like your graphical session can't initialize
<Sven_vB> curlyears, use a text console to check errors in syslog
<vtnt> Sorry for the join/part spam..
<Sven_vB> curlyears, was the update notification specific about FreeCAD only, or could it have been a notification about multiple available updates? maybe your graphics card drivers got updated at the same time.
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | vtnt
<ubottu> vtnt: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<curlyears> ioria: official repository
<curlyears> Sven_vB:  that's is rathewr difficult when I can'/t log in to the system
<Sven_vB> curlyears, a text console should be available by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2
<ioria> curlyears, open a console and  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade+
<curlyears> Sven_vB:  it was MARKED as a FreeCAD update (daily update)
<Sven_vB> curlyears, also consider installing SSH ;)
<curlyears> sven:  ctrl_alt_F2 will bring up a text console even if I'm not logged in?
<vtnt> I have a silly question. How do I turn off the tap dragging feature? I am running Ubuntu 18.04. I tried to configure it through /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-libinput.conf setting the Option "TappingDrag" "false" just before EndSection on the Section which says MatchIsTouchpad "on". I actually tried to add it on touchscreen and tablet-settings as well, but can't seem to get it to function. It's driving me
<vtnt> insane :P
<Sven_vB> curlyears, then there's still a chance it used Ubuntu's default update mechanism and that one jumped at the opportunity to also update drivers.
<Sven_vB> curlyears, yes, the text console should greet you with a login prompt.
<Sven_vB> curlyears, to go back to the graphical terminal, try other combinations of Ctrl+Alt+ some F key
<curlyears> Sven_vB:  All I know for sure is that it isn't a hardware issue, as I am currently in a Live Session from the DVD, and evertythihng works
<Sven_vB> is "terminal" the right word for the graphical thing that sits next to my text consoles?
<Sven_vB> curlyears, oh, if it's on the same machine, you can probably just mount your log partition to read syslog
<curlyears> Sven_vB:  my syslog files are gzipped, and gzip is not workiung under the live session, for some rason
<vtnt> I've tried to disable the damned tap-dragging gesture since 18.04 came out. Anyone use a touchpad-enabled laptop to run Ubuntu? I am quite confused on how is the option not functioning.
<Sven_vB> curlyears, maybe you have to install gunzip
<Sven_vB> curlyears, if you like GUI, you could also install file-roller
<curlyears> -rw-r-----  1 syslog            adm       4582 Apr 22 12:35 syslog.2.gz
<ioria> curlyears, can you reboot on your installed system and try to open a console ?
<suncokret> hello, does skype work properpy on ubuntu 64bit?
<suncokret> properly :)
<sam_S3pi0l> suncokret: https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-skype-in-ubuntu/
<vtnt> In case someone has experience configuring touchpad-settings of libinput, check out this thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1032459/how-to-disable-the-tap-dragging-feature-in-ubuntu-18-04-libinput-without-dis
<curlyears> *ARGH*  now my ENTIRE /var/log? direc tory has gone missing. There we several, old log fiels,. gzipped, and one new one, not gzipped
<vukmijuk> hello
<oerheks> curlyears, file a bugreport to that freecad repo/maintainers
<ask-ygU5AP56> hey
<curlyears> man, theree's all kinds of errors with somehting c alled "acopes" in the syslog fiel frim April 22.  I mean dozens, posibly hundreds
<zzero1> I 've set an ip for eth0 using the ip parameter for the initramfs. When the system boots I get a very verbose output of the static ip. How can I disable that ip-config text showing the ip address and the mac of eth0 ?
<curlyears> oerheks:  yes, I may just do that.  FDirst, however, I'd like to get my machine working properly
<SlidingHorn> zzero1: I may be wrong, but I think you'd have to quiet the whole boot - I'm not sure you can disable individual messages
<curlyears> what ARE al,l these "scope" errors?
<oerheks> maybe they are errors, or just warnings, without the log no-one can tell
<curlyears> the app in my browser (mozilla) is not displaying the "control mennu: that let's mew minimize the screen, etc.  What a, I doing wrong?  (note,. I've tried hitting <esc> a few timres,  no joy)
<curlyears> damn it...when one thing goes wrong, EVERY fricken thing goes wrong.  :(
<zzero1> SlidingHorn: I was wondering the same thing
<zzero1> basically this is my question
<zzero1> is there any way to quiet, only that ip-config message ?
<SlidingHorn> zzero1: not that I'm aware of - I believe it's all or nothing.  Someone may correct me, however
<curlyears> zzero1P:  I don't believe so, short of going in to the source pf the program or utility that is generating that message and deleting the offending code
<curlyears> slidinghorn:>  this is one reason we are glad that we have free and total access tot he sources for ubuntu
<neon_squirrel> Hey guys. Will you guys assist with Ubuntu issues if it's in a chroot on a Chromebook, or is there a better channel for that?
<curlyears> GADS, for having 1750 people connected to this channel, things arew dead queit...amazing
<Thedarkb> uuuugh
<SlidingHorn> neon_squirrel: what version and flavor are you using?  What's the actual question? :)
<Thedarkb> My PS/2 pointing device is misbehaving again.
<curlyears> 1704 now
<oerheks> what do you mean with: <curlyears> the app in my browser (mozilla) is not displaying the "control mennu: .. what app?
<oerheks> half support questions will never be answered
<curlyears> can *ANYONE* assit me in gettinbg out of "full screen" display mode in ozilla (most recent version)
<neon_squirrel> SlidingHorn, 16.04.3, Ubuntu GNOME. One specific website the wit is trying to use continually asks her to enable Flash.
<Thedarkb> curlyears, hit F11
<oerheks> curlyears, F11
<oerheks> lolz
<Thedarkb> alt+return used to be the standard.
<neon_squirrel> SlidingHorn, The partner repo is enabled, adobe-flashplugin is installed, and flash is allowed on the site. I've checked the Ubuntu forums, checked Google's Product forums, and nothing seems to work. I've also tried in Chromium as well as Chrome. I'm at a loss.
<Thedarkb> Then it became a mix of alt+return and f11
<oerheks> neon_squirrel, click enable, page will reload and flash is active.. not sure chromebook supports flasj
<curlyears> oerheks:  I am using a web based IRC client.  IU somehow managed  to get the display into "full screen" mode, and cannot access the tools to vchange that, or to close the program, etc.  They are NOT being displayed at the top left corner of the screen )or anywhere else I can see)
<Thedarkb> curlyears, press f11
<Thedarkb> Trust me.
<curlyears> THANK YOU.  F11 did the trick.
<neon_squirrel> oerheks, I did lol. It's as if the Flash object is in a container and just doesn't see it.
<Thedarkb> curlyears, It's like that on all platforms.
<Thedarkb> and most browsers
<Thedarkb> Most applications even.
<techAddict> +
<curlyears> Thedarkb:  I did not  know that, thanks.,
<Thedarkb> Older applications and games tend to use alt+return for full screen.
<curlyears> oerhgek: follows one example:
<curlyears> Apr 21 15:16:08 bigboy com.canonical.Unity.Scope.Home[1570]: message repeated 5 times: [ (unity-scope-home:2177): unity-scope-home-WARNING **: scope.vala:247: Failed to get list of remote scopes: Request
<curlyears> failed with error 2]
<EriC^^> curlyears: any proxy set?
<zzero1> curlyears: so in a way I need to silence the pf kernel messages ?
<Sbur3> ubuntu 18.04. Laptop computer. the bar on the bottom of the screen with the open programs is split in two. how do I « merge » them into one?
<curlyears> EriC^^:  probably not, but I don't know sionce I have nrever used proxiea
<curlyears> zzero1:  well, I don't think you hgave to go that far, frankly.  Just locate which sdource file immplementsa the segment olf the boot process that is issuing tht message, and edit the message out pof existecne.
<curlyears> is there any standard way of backinbg an update OFF your system which is guaranteed to return your system to what is was prior to the update?
<Thedarkb> I wish.
<Thedarkb> The last year or so of patches have been a shit show for me.
<neon_squirrel> Thedarkb, have you seen the Windows 10 update shit show recently lol?
<Thedarkb> Haven't used Windows since Vista.
<curlyears> yeah,   I can't for the life of me understand why the FreeCAD people would think it is OK to fricj around with my basic softwararchitecture with out least warning me of it.
<Thedarkb> Well
<Thedarkb> To be honest.
<Thedarkb> The last version of windows I used regularly was 2000
<curlyears> Thedarkb:  yeah, me too...  ;)
<debkad> I have winXP and recently ( for 2 weeks ago ) I installed Win7, just for fun :D
<neon_squirrel> I try to stay away from Windows, but I'm frontline support for Dell, so I see it all the time. The latest update from the fall literally kills SSDs, updates will kill USB ports, and all sorts of shit.
<curlyears> oerhekL  diud you see the sample error mesage I posted?
<Thedarkb> 3.0 was.... crashy. 3.11 was great, dead stable. 98 was also quite unstable, 98SE was okayish, 2000 was perfect, Vista just BSOD'd constantly for seemingly no reason and 7 has the worst user interface since Windows 1.0
<curlyears> dekhad <-----  orven mentally uunft to [articipate in society.         :)
<luisalvarado> Hi everyone, is there anyone here to help me with an ubuntu email issue am having
<oerheks> curlyears, it is not an error, just a warning... but without the full log, nothing to say about it
<neon_squirrel> Dude, if 7 has the worst UI,  you've obviously never seen 8.
<Thedarkb> Never tried it.
<Thedarkb> I ditched Windows when I used 7 for the first time.
<curlyears> OK...I haven't uploaded a file tol a file sewrver vfor ages:  where would you like me to put it, and hbow do I do that, oerhek?
<andruwx> Hola muy buenas tardes amigos saludos desde Caracas Venezuela
<SlidingHorn> !es | andruwx
<ubottu> andruwx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<asarch> One stupid question: the newest release of Ubuntu can handle my brand new Epson L310 printer, however, I would like to enable that printer for my LST-release based printer server. Where could I get the .PPD file that the newest release uses for the printer to use it in the LST-based server?
<asarch> I already "apt-file -x search stp011338.ppd" but I can't get anything in both releases
<asarch> (Not even in Google)
 * debkad not interested on kids like culreyars
<curlyears> anyone:  a pointer to abd simple instructionsa for using a file ssharing sitre?
<zzero1> curlyears: is there somewhere in the initramfs directories somewhere a script that has a line like this /bin/ipconfig $IP
<zzero1> do you happen to know how I can locate that ?
<lenny> anybody know how to bypass geo-blocking to watch world championship in denmark? czech tv (CT sport)
<SlidingHorn> !ot | lenny
<ubottu> lenny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lenny> ubuntu 16.04
<SlidingHorn> lenny: TOR maybe?
<zzero1> I'm not a initramfs wizard
<curlyears> \zzero1:  absolutely no clue whatsoever.  /me <<<--- complete dunce in this area
<kab0m> I have a really bugging problem with sharing samba folders in kubuntu 18.04. i installed samba via console, went to dolphin right clicked and shared via share tab, but the settings i put for the ownership gets reset after closing the dialog and nothing gets shared :/ des anyone else have this problem or know what to do?
<kostkon> lenny, a vpn but it's ot here
<TheEagerPadawan> still having issue with the crypto mishap on ubuntu 18.1à
<curlyears> crypto mishap?
<SlidingHorn> 18.1?
<lenny> kostkon, what is ot?
<kostkon> SlidingHorn, time traveler
<tomreyn> lenny: see what ubottu told you above
<lenny> kostkon, I have read it ... but this is related ubuntu 16.04
<TheEagerPadawan> ok come all sit around since the padawan has a horror story to tell
<TheEagerPadawan> so yesterday i decide to update my desktop from 17.10 to 18.04
<TheEagerPadawan> now that is all honkey dorry, until i decided to reboot
<SlidingHorn> TheEagerPadawan: let's keep it all on one line if possible
<ghansham> hello
<ghansham> Is anyone there?
<SlidingHorn> ghansham: hi :)  Have an Ubuntu support question?
<ghansham> yes?
<ghansham> what is it?
<SlidingHorn> ghansham: I was asking you if you had one.  This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<ghansham> oh sorry
<TheEagerPadawan> now the horror begin when i had to provide my password to decrypt. Apperently the update broke cryptsetup after booting up as usually it asks me for the password to unlik sda3_crypt. When i provided it return the following error cryptsetup(sda3_crypt): cryptsetup failed, bad password or optionscheck the error messages by pressing esc i get the following:WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad.
<TheEagerPadawan> Failling back to device scanning volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg. After a few failed logins i get dropped in a shell though any thought on how to i can fixed this?
<TheEagerPadawan> Alternatively I used a unix live cd and was able to decrypt the luks partition, which validates the point of the update braeking something. Now the issue on this branch of the problem solving quest is that i need to figure out how to decrypt my private folder (yes i do have an additional encrypted home folder).  Which you try to recover with ecrpytfs (after adding the multiverse repos), then it
<TheEagerPadawan> asks me for a passprase which i do not have ... FRUSTRATION LEVEL OVER 9000!. Sorry for the caps but come on an update shouldn't brick your device
<TheEagerPadawan> and there you have it ... my last 11 hours of frustration
<Blue_Spider133> anyone here?
<SlidingHorn> !ask | Blue_Spider133
<ubottu> Blue_Spider133: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TheEagerPadawan> SlidingHorn ... could all fit it on one line :(
<Blue_Spider133> How can i install chrome in ubuntu 18.04
<SlidingHorn> TheEagerPadawan: you did your best, that's the important part
<juho_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<SlidingHorn> Blue_Spider133: Chrome itself isn't supported, you'd have to install from Google, themselves.  There is "chromium-browser" which you can install by    sudo apt install chromium-browser
<Blue_Spider133> Is chromium working well on ubuntu 18.04?
<DJones> Blue_Spider133: It works fine for me
<SlidingHorn> Blue_Spider133: I haven't seen any issues.  Chromium is based on the open source chrome base - doesn't include the "google-y" intrusions, etc.  better in my opinion.
<Blue_Spider133> OK i'll download it now
<TheEagerPadawan> heck i would say chromium is even better then chrome, since it doesn't have all the bloatware google dumps into it
<SlidingHorn> TheEagerPadawan: that's what I just said, lol
<TheEagerPadawan> great mind think alike xD
<TheEagerPadawan> hmmm ticket in regards to my earlier problem, no solution though ... thanks devs
<Blue_Spider133> So how long you guys started using linux
<SlidingHorn> Blue_Spider133: That's not really on topic in this channel.  Check out #ubuntu-offtopic for random chat :)
<Blue_Spider133> :(
<SlidingHorn> TheEagerPadawan: Please don't PM folks - It's better for everyone to see any solutions offered, and a bit inconsiderate :/
<analogical> how do I check what version of Ubuntu I'm running??
<Sbur3> How do I make the task bar one and not seperated?
<SlidingHorn> analogical: cat /etc/issue     or   cat /etc/lsb-release   or   lsb_release -crid
<kostkon> Sbur3, which desktop environment are you using
<SlidingHorn> Sbur3: Do you have a screenshot to show what you mean?   Also, which version and flavor OS?
<analogical> SlidingHorn, I'm sorry but I don't know what that means
<SlidingHorn> analogical: any one of those 3 commands will show you which version you're running
<analogical> SlidingHorn, please tell me there's a simpler way to get the info
<SlidingHorn> analogical: if you're going to run a linux system, you're going to need to not be afraid of the terminal
<kostkon> analogical, System Settings → About
<kostkon> analogical, or probably System Settings → Details
<morphyeys> hello guys!
<john1990> how can I tar files, by size, recursively?
<kostkon> morphyeys, hi
<tyamurka> ХЕЛО
<lapaga> Is there a conky-manager or similar for 18.04?
<john1990> that is I have a large dir tree, and only want to tar files smaller than say 20M
<morphyeys> what's the best way to install the latest version of Eclipse on Ubuntu 18.04?
<SlidingHorn> !ru | tyamurka
<ubottu> tyamurka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kostkon> morphyeys, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<morphyeys> or maybe to install it from the software manager?\
<tyamurka> ok)
<morphyeys> how to check out the version in the ubuntu software?
<SlidingHorn> morphyeys: if you want the actual ubuntu-supported method --   sudo apt install eclipse
<SlidingHorn> morphyeys: also see:  /msg ubottu latest
<kostkon> morphyeys, see the link about Ubuntu make
<morphyeys> maybe I will just install it from the ubuntu software it will be fine I guess
<morphyeys> thank you guys
<morphyeys> kostkon and SlidingHorn
<SlidingHorn> john1990: what flavor & version OS?
<john1990> sorry. xubuntu 18
<SlidingHorn> john1990: (asking in #debian probably isn't the way to go, then) ;)
<john1990> fair enough :)
<nmarcel> #linux
<Rockwood> heloo
<tyamurka> hi
<Rockwood> i am facing screen red issue
<SlidingHorn> john1990: This should help:  https://serverfault.com/questions/232511/tar-avoid-archiving-of-files-larger-than-certain-size
<Rockwood> unable to see pure white on screen
<SlidingHorn> !details | Rockwood
<ubottu> Rockwood: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Rockwood> some issue with color scheme
<SlidingHorn> Rockwood: also, please don't use "Enter" as punctuation.  Try to keep your question to as few lines as possible.
<john1990> SlidingHorn: thx will give it a look
<Rockwood> from where can i check my colour adjustment ?
<Rockwood> i have ubuntu 18.04
<TheEagerPadawan> SlidingHorn any thoughts on my issue?
<john1990> Slidinghorn: damn, really was "easier than you'd think". thx again!
<SlidingHorn> TheEagerPadawan: No clue
<SlidingHorn> john1990: no problem
<Paradox55> So I just installed Lutris with steam and steam is crashing every 2-3 minutes due to steamwebhelper.exe errors. Thoughts?
<Paradox55> using 3.7 stable
<Rockwood> SlidingHorn, i just install gnome-color-manager
<SlidingHorn> Paradox55: you'll have to ask Lutris support
<Paradox55> It's not a lutris issue this is just steam running on wine
<Paradox55> I'm only using lutris as the launcher
<SlidingHorn> Paradox55: well wine 3.7 isn't from the repositories, either, so that's probably something for #winehq
<shayr> Good evening. Does anyone know if there's a reason do-release-upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 wants to install apache on a system where (on the 14.04) it is not installed?
<DJones> Paradox55: That could be anything, you'd need to ask the steam dev's or the wine dev's, why not just install steam under ubuntu and try that, that might narrow down the problem
<morphyeys> how to install the java runtime environment JRE and JDK
<tyamurka> sudo apt-get install
<tyamurka> oracle or openjdk?
<Rockwood> any help possibility ?
<ishabaaka> yes
<ishabaaka> how can i install JDK ?
<tyamurka> i,m not answer you question(
<DJones> !java | morphyeys I'd be tempted to follow the instructions for Oracle Java, Ive found minecraft doesn't work with open JDK versions
<ubottu> morphyeys I'd be tempted to follow the instructions for Oracle Java, Ive found minecraft doesn't work with open JDK versions: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<ishabaaka> 01043333333333333333333333333333
<ishabaaka> thnks
<oerheks> Rockwood, reset the monitor to fabric standards, see if that solves anything, 'red issue' sounds like a hardware setting
<Rockwood> reset the monitor to fabric standards  hows ?
<oerheks> with its own buttons/menu
<tyamurka> reed instruction you monitor
<SlidingHorn> s/fabric/factory
<oerheks> else check your cable, bad cable can corrupt colours too
<Eirikrrrr> Hey hoy awesoome people :) in an attempt to avoid the gnome desktop completely, i installed  ubuntu from the minimal installer without installing a desktop. I installed unity after with the  command 'sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop' . all in virtualbox.  For some reason nothing seems to move smoothly. there is a red  marking where normally the box would just move (as in picture) and when  switching workplace etc. it just jumps directly
<Rockwood> oerheks> with its own buttons/menu  i have laptop not desktop
<Rockwood> ooh my god
<Rockwood> night mode is enable
<Rockwood> how to chge this
<SlidingHorn> Rockwood: you'll have to consult the manual for your monitor.
<oerheks> nightmode is in your systemsettings somewhere
<morphyeys> DJones: didn't work out
<SlidingHorn> oh, that's an Ubuntu thing?  I did not know that
<senaps> i have managed to remove my dpkg file from `/usr/bin/dpkg` i have used the solutions from askubuntu, where i need to download the dpkg, and then `ar x` thing, `tar xf data.tar.xz` and then copy /usr/bin/
<senaps> but it doesn't do anything and still am not able to install it
<tomreyn> Eirikrrrr: which ubuntu release? do you have 3d accelleration enabled in virtualbox for this vm? whzat runs on the host? install guest additions. until you have, if the current graphical desktop is unusable, you can boot with kernel parameter vga=791
<morphyeys> DJones: it's saying that the package is virtual?
<morphyeys> should I try $ sudo apt install openjdk-11-jdk
<morphyeys> I need JRE or JDK to run Eclipse
<SlidingHorn> senaps: which askubuntu question are you following?  A link would be helpful.  Also, "doesn't do anything" is inaccurate...what errors do the commands you use provide?  (use a pastebin for multiple lines)
<SlidingHorn> senaps: another helpful detail:  What version & flavor OS are you using?
<Eirikrrrr> tomreyn: hey.. it's ubuntu 18.04, and i have enabled 3d accelleration. it is totally usable, but just don't look as it should
<Rockwood> thanks in display i fouund that is now  fine
<Rockwood> thanks
<oerheks> Rockwood, have fun!
<Eirikrrrr> and i run ubuntu 16.04 on the host
<Rockwood> thanks
<senaps> SlidingHorn,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tKhnYKX3QN/ here is what you asked for
<senaps> SlidingHorn, in first method i have pasted, i get to the last command they have asked, and then when i want to test install something, i can't and get the pasted error.
<renn0xtk9> I want to install a package (flightgear ) but then I get this https://pastebin.com/3L7V2vcV
<senaps> people anybody able to help me? i removed dpkg and can't do anything in my system. neither update or installing new apps works.
<SlidingHorn> senaps: well, your first problem is that you're following a guide from a release from 6 years ago.  The guide itself may be useful, but you're going to need the right version of dpkg for your release, which is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/dpkg
<renn0xtk9> From what I understand from https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/qtdeclarative-abi-5-5-0 that package that blocks ( qtdeclarative-abi-5-5-0)  is a virutal package tha tpoint to libqt5qml5
<renn0xtk9> which is alreay installed
<renn0xtk9> I dont't know how to diagnostic /solve
<senaps> SlidingHorn, yup, i downloaded the latest version from that site.
<spikebike> renn0xtk9: what OS are you running?
<tomreyn> senaps: what's the guide you are following? removing dpkg just sounds plain wrong.
<jollyjester> hello
<spikebike> if I removed dpkg I'd just backup anything important and reinstall
<tyamurka> HI
<Bj0rk> 2000 people only? Our distribution is dead Canonical... :(
<spikebike> (you should have backups only)
<SlidingHorn> senaps: not according to your pastebin.  You downloaded 1.17.5 - Your release uses 1.18.24
<kk4ewt> Bj0rk, how many people know what irc is
<renn0xtk9> spikebike KDE Neon it is a ubuntu derivative of 16.04
<senaps> i have both 1.17 and 1.18. so i may have mistaken while coping files.
<Bj0rk> I come from Dalnet, nice to meet you.
<SlidingHorn> senaps: It's probably *possible* to fix your installation, however, I think spikebike has a point...you may be better off backing up anything important and reinstalling
<senaps> let me remove the dpk folder again!
<jollyjester> what is everyone doing?
<SlidingHorn> jollyjester: do you have an Ubuntu support question?  Normal chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<senaps> SlidingHorn, okay, i have everything in another partition, so i just do a fresh install using 18.04.
<senaps> thanks all....
<SlidingHorn> senaps: good luck
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PfmngjjyyW/ this error is the reason i deleted the /usr/bin/dpkg now im getting it again. trying to upgrade or install apps throws the same error. i have mysql disabled by default, but this same error is thrown if i enable mysql (sudo systemctl start mysql)
<compdoc> senaps, after running sudo systemctl start mysql, whats the status?
<senaps> compdoc,  it's a green running status https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mjrmjYZY3r/
<compdoc> senaps, type: sudo updatedb
<compdoc> then type: locate mysqld.sock
<preview> hallo, could anyone help me with this error? I cant update apt as it says " Couldn't create temporary file /tmp/apt.conf.yMo12h for passing config to apt-key" on most repositories, appears to be a gpg issue?
<preview> my tmp folder is symlinked to another drive, but I've tried with a faolder in root and it still happens
<senaps> compdoc, nothing come's back. there is no mysqld.sock or mysql.sock
<renn0xtk9> spikebike Do you think it comes from there ?
<tomreyn> preview: what's the output of: ls -ld /tmp /tmp/
<senaps> compdoc, but i can login to the database and use it  normally
<senaps> locally, not over the network i haven't checked actually)
<tomreyn> preview: also: df -h /tmp/
<preview> "lrwxrwxrwx 1 root    root      26 May  5 16:04 /tmp -> /media/preview/NUDRIVE/tmp
<preview> drwxr-xr-x 3 preview preview 4096 May  6 06:44 /tmp/
<preview> "
<preview> tomreyn:
<preview> ➜  ~  df -h /tmp/
<preview> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<preview> /dev/sdb1       916G  507G  363G  59% /media/preview/NUDRIVE
<tomreyn> preview: so it's correct, apt could not write anything there.
<compdoc> it cant find mysqld.sock. different configs can place it in different locations. it might not even exist. start with the errors you see, is what I suggest
<preview> tomreyn:  I just made it 777 and it still fails
<senaps> compdoc, okay, ill check with it. \
<preview> ➜  ~ ls -ld /tmp /tmp/
<preview> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root    root      26 May  5 16:04 /tmp -> /media/preview/NUDRIVE/tmp
<preview> drwxrwxrwx 3 preview preview 4096 May  6 07:01 /tmp/
<SlidingHorn> !paste | preview for future reference :)
<ubottu> preview for future reference :): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<preview> surem sorry to spam
<tomreyn> preview: why the symlink anyways?
<preview> my root partition is too small
<tomreyn> preview: is your ram too full, too?
<preview> no
<preview> uh still like a gig free
<john1990> SlidingHorn: I'm back. Thought it worked, but for some reason, even though the find part is working fine, tar seems to be ignoring the find output.
<john1990> SlidingHorn: tried tar cfv archive.tar /Movies/ --exclude-from <(find . -size -100M +1c -o -type d)
<preview> tomreyn:  but as I said,even if the directory is on the root drive it stilll fails.
<john1990> SlidingHorn: also tried tar cvf kodi-metadata-files.tar ~/Movies/ -T find-output-files.txt
<john1990> nada
<tomreyn> preview: then remove the symlink and do: sudo mount -t tmpfs tmpfs /tmp
<preview> tomreyn, that worked!
<tomreyn> preview: this is a ramdrive now, as it is normally.
<preview> what do I add to fstab to get that loaded at  boot?
<tomreyn> preview: which ubuntu release is this?
<preview> *laughs* I'm using debian
<tomreyn> ...
<nescius> hello! nvidia issues support groups are which way? :) proprietary drivers 390 and 396 are freezing few seconds after reboot, this did not happen on 17.04, but is the case for both freshly installed 17.10 and 18.04
<nescius> eh, i ment to say it freezes few seconds after user session starts, gdm stays solid.. most of the time
<kus> oh btw, anyone tried the new live patching thing on ubuntu bionic beaver?
<oerheks> nescius, is that all? after login my system screen freeses too, until the bar appears, and network is ready
<nescius> yes, dont know whether it helps or not, I am in a rebooting cycle due to my nvidia issues
<oerheks> but this is only 5-6 sec
<oerheks> any other lag?
<nescius> oerheks: it freezes by shutting down screen, turning the fans on full throtle and generally doesnt respond to anything lesser than reset button
<senaps> compdoc, i have found the sock file in `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock` but locate can't find it.
<compdoc> oh, its set not to scane that section then
<compdoc> scan
<john1990> ls
<compdoc> so is that the right place?
<senaps> i checked with folks in #mysql and they said it's normal location.
<ioria> nescius, how do you know nvidia-driver is the culprit ? does not happen with nouveau ?
<senaps> why should mysql be any releavent to ubuntu update?
<compdoc> time to look thru logs, I guess. maybe its expecting to find a service or something that isnt installed.
<compdoc> oy maybe a permissions problem
<nescius> ioria: because nouveau is banned
<compdoc> ownership
<ioria> nescius, by who ? :)
<nescius> ioria: by nvidia package in modprobe
<ioria> nescius, ok, you're experiencing a freeze , right ? why do you think is nvidia related ?  (i could be btw)
<compdoc> senaps, it seems to want to update it. but something is broken. maybe you could backup the database, and uninstall mysql
<nescius> ioria: i think i remember it being stable but slow when with the nouveau, I am mostly using the older system now.. if you have any suggestions on what to check, i am bit out of ideas myself
<senaps> compdoc, throws the same error :|
<ioria> nescius, let's start again ;  why do you think your issue is nvidia related ?
<nikolam> Good news!, Seems like 'thing' with inability to do 'zpool export' is now fixed in 18.04 LTS. OR at least after update to LTS and ZFS modules install, it now works.
<morphyeys> hello guys! what is the easiest way to create a bootble usb flash drive with windows iso?
<nikolam> morphyeys, you want to boot Ubuntu or Windows from the USB?
<morphyeys> Windows
<blackflow> nikolam: what thing with inability to zpool export?
<nikolam> morphyeys, coz MS Windows suppport is on ##windows channel (And As I know you need official MS Tool on Windows itself to make it). I do it with 'dd' comand form the image previously made with that official MS tool.
<ioria> nikolam, and dd it's not working ?
<nikolam> ioria, dd is working but if I made and image out of previously created USB stick.
<ioria> nikolam, you dd the win iso ....
<nikolam> ioria, I am not sure that would work (at least not the official way to do it) and it's the question for ##windows channel, anyways.
<oerheks> nikolam, not with dd, use WOEusb https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<ioria> nikolam, iirc, i did a month ago...
<morphyeys> question to the windows channel "how to create bootable usb stick under linux ubuntu" ?
<augustiner> Hi ubuntu nice evening
<nikolam> morphyeys, yes :) hah
<morphyeys> but 1st of april is out of date already
<morphyeys> ?
<morphyeys> are you serious?
<nikolam> morphyeys, don't get your ubuntu-related question right. I said I used dd on already created image , and officially you need to use MS tool for that. And WoeUSB can be used or even dd .iso directly, but clearly the question os for ##windows.
<warhero> Is there a shortcut, or a way to add icon, to show desktop in the newest Ubuntu 18.04?
<warhero> Actually never mind. Writing this question, I've realised I can just switch to an empty workspace. But still, is there?
<ioria> warhero, you mean show icons on desktop with 18.04 gnome-shell ?  if so,  you need gnome-tweak-tool -> Desktop
<cmm11> think they mean a way to quickly minimise the windows and show just the desktop
<ioria> ah
<warhero> Yes, that is exactly what I mean. Previous Unity Ubuntus had this option.
<ioria> it was ctrl+super+d
<Chuxclub> Hello guys! I've recently updated to Ubuntu 18.04LTS and I seem to have lost the Thunderbird indicator in the top bar of my desktop. How can I retrieve it? Is it possible to retrieve it? Thanks very much for your help :) !
<warhero> ioria: that's it. Thanks.
<kab0m> Does anyone know: if  try to open a irc:// link from firefox ony ma Kubuntu, i can not select Pidgin as programm to open it with? why?
<warhero> That hit the spot.
<ioria> warhero, ok
<Chuxclub> Nobody?
<deepfreez> Hello, I created in the past a software in Visual Studio Community build for windows, but now I use Ubuntu as OS... how I open the software in ubuntu? I want to do some changes and create again the .exe ?
<oerheks> deepfreez,  there is a linux package, not in our repos ( so no support here how to do that ) https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/setup/linux
<deepfreez> thanks
<oerheks> there is a #visualstudio channel hee on #freenode though
<deepfreez> thanks
<deepfreez> nice
<Chuxclub> I'm sorry if I disturb you but I'd just like to make sure... Can anyone read my message? Again, thanks a lot for your answer :)
<brainwash> Chuxclub: at least I can read that one
<Chuxclub> Thank you brainwash :) !
<toothe> i wonder if laptops have palm suppression...google.
<Randolf> Is there a Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Desktop for 32-bit systems?  Thanks.  https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Randolf> I only saw 64-bit in this list.
<kasa_> Hi there
<Rave1> Randolf, ubuntu has dropped 32 bit
<slyrus> argh... can't disable nouveau. any tips?
<TheEagerPadawan> still running in the same problem that i had earlier
<TheEagerPadawan> all due to an update *FML*
<tgm4883> TheEagerPadawan: what issue is that?
<Hilikus> i'm on 18.04 and my sound works fine after a shutdown. if i boot into ubuntu, sounds works, if i reboot into ubuntu it still works. if i boot into windows 10 and then shut down and boot into ubuntu it works, but if i boot into windows 10 and the reboot into ubuntu sound doesn't work. Only a shutdown fixes it, reboots don't. i alreayd disabled fast boot in windows and killed/cleaned pulse audio. any other suggestions?
<Rave1> Randolf,   but ubuntu mate  xbuntu  are still available in 32 bit
<tgm4883> Randolf: I bet you'd be able to use the minimal ISO to install a 32-bit ubuntu 18.04 desktop
<john1990> I am trying to mv/tar/cpio/rsync/cp all the none movie files (and there are trailers, named *-trailer.*) almost all of which are smaller than the movies themselves. Its a fairly deep dir structure and I need to preserve it. I am trying tar but for some reason it seems to be bypassing the "find input" so I am at a loss. suggestions?
<tgm4883> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tgm4883> john1990: you should be able to use --exclude to exclude the files
<john1990> tgm4883: I've tried that actually, not working... which I hope means I am doing it wrong
<john1990> tgm4883: I've tried tar cfv kodi-metadata-files.tar /home/jon/Videos/Movies/ --exclude-from <(find . -size -100M +1c -o -type d)
<john1990> and it seems like tar is ignoring finds input
<miguel2013> I have a madwifi driver 1.4.9 I think thatI want to install on xubuntu 16.04 but is not letting me. it can't find the kernel or kernel path is wrong. I specified the path as /usr/src/linux4.13-39something which is correct but it still can't find.
<john1990> I tried with -T and the output of find (which I looked at and it listed all the files i needed) and tar seemed to ignore that too?!
<miguel2013> I need to try this older driver thinking it will let me use my nic correctly ath5k doesn't work. the driver on ubuntu10.04 is better but stil disconects me constantrly
<miguel2013> I tried installing madwifi on the ubuntu 10.04 it went farther lol
<miguel2013> but it ended up giving me an error I tried sudo make on it too
<Randolf> Rave1:  Oh, okay.  Thanks.
<sasho199> Hi everyone, does anyone know how to solve nvidia issues on ubuntu. I seems to be having some trouble with it
<slyrus> sasho199: don't know that I can solve them for you, but I'm having major problems too :(
<sasho199> slyrus, with nvidia drivers/hardware?
<slyrus> yes
<matyd> i have ubuntu 18.04, laptop is an Inspiron 15-3567, my batter has been discharging faster than normal it seems. I unplugged from 100% charged less than 2 minutes ago and I'm already down to 97%. I've installed powertop and 'toggled' everythning from bad to good and still no luck
<matyd> what else can i do to return my charge to how it was prior?
<sasho199> slyrus, my issue is that after installing a nvidia driver, i get a blank screen with a flashing underscore only
<slyrus> what version of the OS, driver, card, etc...?
<outoftime> Why `gparted` says /dev/sdb1 have 83 GB unused and `df -h /` says only 73 GB available?
<brainwash> matyd: lower display brightness
<altar> VBVB
<oerheks> !nomodeset | sasho199
<ubottu> sasho199: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<altar> hi
<matyd> brainwash: it's only halfway up at the moment
<sasho199> slyrus, ubuntu 18.04, driver is 390, card - geforce gtx 950m
<outoftime> matyd: I suppose 18.04 not released yet. You can speek to development team, there are channel on Freenode, just do not remember name
<oerheks> read a lot about failing 390/396
<altar> test
<slyrus> sasho199: do you get to the login screen or does it crash before that?
<altar> yes
<matyd> outoftime i've got 18.04 LTS
<slyrus> sasho199: my bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1768906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768906 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg crash" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<netochka> Ubuntu 18.04 i'm getting long errors when rolls down like flood when i'm going to shutdown, saying something like nouveau sched error 20. or this: info: rcu sched detected stalls on cpus/tasks .
<outoftime> matyd: just didn't saw update message on 16.04, that is why I'm considering 18.04 unstable.
<sasho199> oerheks, ubottu, skyrus: I used nomodeset while installing, then installed the driver and tried to restart
<netochka> That rolls down*
<slyrus> sasho199: it would be great if you could figure out if your bug is the same as mine and if so contribute your experience -- and if not, start a new one.
<matyd> outoftime: gotcha, it's the official release so I thought it was stable.. I guess i could be wrong
<tgm4883> outoftime: 18.04 is released as is the update.
<sasho199> slyrus: to be honest I have no experience with linux so I don't really know
<slyrus> check /var/log/syslog and see if you're seeing similar error messages to the ones in that bug
<Peyam> everytime I put my computer to Sleep and then wake it up it goes to boot menu
<outoftime> tgm4883: nice to hear that, any way, I will not hurry up.
<matyd> My laptop batter was 100% less than 10 minutes ago and I'm down to 92%, there's got to be something going on I just don't know how to diagnose it I guess
<sasho199> oerheks, ubottu: I just tried adding nomodeset to the grub parameters and nothing changed
<brainwash> matyd: we don't see what your powertop is showing
<netochka> Ubuntu 18.04 i'm getting long errors that roll down like flood when i'm going to shutdown, saying something like nouveau sched error 20. or this: info: rcu sched detected stalls on cpus/tasks .
<outoftime> Is it safe to create another partition in the end of the existed partition via gparted (by resizing existed one and creating additional) ?
<matyd> brainwash: i can generate an html report of powertop, let me figure out where to load it too...
<MonkeyDust> outoftime  make sure you backup first, before you start changing partitions
<slyrus> yay! switching to lightdm fixes my nvidia problem.
<outoftime> MonkeyDust: have no ability to do that
<brainwash> matyd: maybe "sudo powertop --dump" will do
<brainwash> matyd: the output should be pastebin-able
<Chatterly> Hello, I am in lubuntu and when I try to save these unicode characters into a file, it says "Can't convert codeset to 'ANSI_X3.4-1968" I am very much a newb and can't find a similar error online. Sorry if it is a bad time to ask might ask again later, just spent so much time typing that and have ltd idea of how to rectify / where&what the deficiency is
<matyd> ok
<outoftime> MonkeyDust: any chance I can "move" existed files closer to the beginning?
<MonkeyDust> outoftime  i'm not sure what you mean by that
<matyd> brainwash: --dump is an unrecognized option, looking through --help there is no dump option
<outoftime> Chatterly: what changes? It seams like your destination file encoding is not Unicode
<Chatterly> changes?
<Chatterly> But I see what you are implying in  your sentence.
<brainwash> matyd: ah right. that's for powertop version 1.x
<matyd> brainwash: i created a .csv which I am copying and will paste, should achieve the same results i believe
<outoftime> Chatterly: you can try modify encoding settings of your existed editor or use another one.
<Chatterly> Thank you I think I have solved the issue by using a better text editor
<matyd> brainwash: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Gn3ZS69347/
<outoftime> Chatterly: not Ubuntu's problem, some software configuration issue.
<Chatterly> Sorted now.
<brainwash> matyd: close google chrome
<brainwash> matyd: :>
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to remove a directory, but it's telling me that it's not empty even though it should be.  `ls the_relevant_directory` returns an "Input/output error".  The distro is Ubuntu 17.10, the file system is NTFS via ntfs-3g, and the file system is not otherwise behaving weirdly.  Any thoughts?
<outoftime> MonkeyDust: I'm talking about defragmentation in order to be sure that no file stays on the end of the partition
<brainwash> matyd: gnome-shell may be not that battery friendly also
<brainwash> matyd: what was your previous OS setup?
<vavkamil> hello
<matyd> brainwash: I had 16.04 with unity. I will note that I installed gnome to get used to it prior to upgrading and began noticing less battery life
<sasho199> can anyone tell me how I can turn off my computer/reboot from the terminal, i am in recovery mode if that somehow changes things
<outoftime> BlueProtoman: may be problem with filesystem
<BlueProtoman> outoftime: The file system has *not* been mounted read-only behind my back.  I can modify files on it just fine.
<outoftime> sasho199: sudo reboot?
<matyd> brainwash: google chrome is a hog then? I've always used chrome, I'm guess firefox is a better choice?
<BlueProtoman> matyd: A few months ago, Firefox came out with a new version that's much faster and uses less RAM.  It took me ten minutes to decide to switch.
<sasho199> outoftime: does not work
<vavkamil> so ubuntu 18.04 is using new php (7.2) but old phpmyadmin (4.6), which causes some problems. Can I report is as a bug somewhere?
<outoftime> sasho199: output? one more `sudo shutdown -h 0`
<vlt> Hello. What package do I find lv2rack in?
<matyd> BlueProtoman: then I'll start making the switch from chrome to firefox :P
<BobbiDigital> Firefox is god now. Chrome was good then...chrome is good now, firefox was good then. rinse repeat
<vavkamil> vlt, swh-lv2?
 * vlt checks
<BlueProtoman> BobbiDigital: They're both good, but Firefox got better really quick.
<BobbiDigital> so did Chrome when it switched to its blink engine
<brainwash> matyd: I would just close it, and see if that makes a big difference
<outoftime> BlueProtoman: Firefox still slower then Chrome, so...
<BlueProtoman> BobbiDigital: I'm sure it did.  I'm not doubting that.
<BobbiDigital> End of the day we win. But marignally
<pholwol> hi
<outoftime> BlueProtoman: ask your question again once in a while
<BobbiDigital> marginally*
<pholwol> after i dualbooted ubuntu with kali ubuntu boots really slow
<pholwol> does anyone know how to fix it?
<vlt> vavkamil: Nope. The are only /usr/lib/**.so file, no /usr/bin/lv2rack in this package.
<brainwash> matyd: any modern web browser is usually cpu and ram heavy, especially if in constant use
<BobbiDigital> brainwash, indeed
<sasho199> outoftime: i tried sudo shutdown -h now but did not work
<apsknight> I installed Jupyter with anaconda, when I am running 'jupyter notebook' it is running fine but on running 'sudo jupyter notebook' it is giving error, sudo: jupyter: command not found.
<apsknight> How to fix this ?
<vlt> What standalone program can I use to host LV2 plugins?
<sasho199> outoftime: I force turned off anyways
<apsknight> BobbiDigital: brainwash: vlt: sasho199: Can you please help me?
<Guest42436> can some one help me with a printer query please
<BobbiDigital> apsknight, whats up
<sasho199> apskinght: Sorry I am here to fix some of my problems, I dont know anything about ubuntu
<BobbiDigital> lol
<apsknight> BobbiDigital: I installed Jupyter with anaconda, when I am running 'jupyter notebook' it is running fine but on running 'sudo jupyter notebook' it is giving error, sudo: jupyter: command not found.
<Guest42436> iscan is not detecting epson printer any more on ubntu 18.04
<wh0ami> n kd
<wh0ami> hey
<wh0ami> nfnfd d
<wh0ami> fdldfm f
<BobbiDigital> hrm
<wh0ami> mvdfmvldfvm
<wh0ami> nvldnvldfv
<wh0ami> vldfvnldv
<wh0ami> mvlkdvldvlkdf
<outoftime> sasho199: what about `dmesg`?
<BobbiDigital> apsknight, is it in your path variable?
<BobbiDigital> sudo env | grep ^PATH
<sasho199> outoftime: I already used my power button to force shut down
<vlt> apsknight: Sure I can help. Just never run sudo jupyter.
<sasho199> Can someone help with installation issue on laptop with nvidia graphics card. Ubuntu 18.04, laptop - asus x550vx
<vlt> apsknight: Ever.
<apsknight> vlt: I have to install a jupyter extenson, so I need to run jupyer nbextension install and that requires sudo.
<vlt> apsknight: What about soing it the proper way and use a virtualenv?
<vlt> *doing
<john1990> well, for anyone that cares... rsync with the --max-size option then && tarring up the resulting tree got the job done, not particularly elegant but hey
<oblea> Hi! I've problem with hash sum on xenial
<outoftime> Is it safe to resize EXT4 partition or at the end there could be files?
<Guest27068> Hi guys. Just installed ubuntu 18.04 and find that image scan for linux is not identifying my epson printer anymore. It worked fine on earlier versions of ubuntu. Did a bit of googling but no much help. Can  some one guide me in the right directions. thanks
<outoftime> apsknight: add link to executable directory where any user can access to, but in you case just do not use sudo or install for root
<outoftime> apsknight: also check `#anaconda` channel
<apsknight> Okay, Thanks
<Randolf> I have an older laptop with a 32-bit Intel Pentium M CPU in it that, according to Ubuntu Desktop 16.04.4's installer, does not support PAE.  Which version of Ubuntu Desktop can I run on this machine?  Thanks.
<outoftime> apsknight: somebody gave good note about virtualenv, as I see it, you can reuse it for every user by adding them to groop with permission to access that virtualenv
<outoftime> RangerBob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<RangerBob> ?
<Randolf> RangerBob:  That was probably meant for me.  :)
<Randolf> Thanks outoftime.
<RangerBob> heh ok
<Randolf> Nice to meet you, by the way.  :D
<theorem> it seems that my soundcard has suddenly stopped outputting sound -- I switched audio to a bluetooth device, and since then have not been able to get the wired speakers to play anything
<theorem> it's like the audio sink is gone
<sasho199> Does anyone know  how to fix a blank screen after nvidia driver install?
<theorem> any clues where to start ?
<Randolf> outoftime:  The instructions indicate two dashes, but in Ubuntu Desktop 16.04.4 there are actually three.  It seems to be working so far.  Thanks!
<Ninjacoder____> hi
<kostkon> theorem, you could try refreshing your pulse config by deleting your ~/.config/pulse folder and then logging out, if you haven't done that already
<theorem> kostkon: thanks, will try
<outoftime> Randolf: I'm newbie just like you. Don't ask me any deaper questions. (got to go)
<vlt> How can I find out what happened to a package not available in the latest Ubuntu realease anymore? ("zynjacku" in my case)
<MonkeyDust> vlt  zesty was the last release in which it was available
<kostkon> vlt, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zynjacku/+publishinghistory
<kostkon> (From Debian) ROM; buggy; abandoned upstream; Debian bug #728366
<ubottu> Debian bug 728366 in ftp.debian.org "RM: zynjacku -- ROM; buggy; abandoned upstream" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/728366
<MonkeyDust> rop zynjacku as it has been removed from Debian (LP: #1698225)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1698225 in zynjacku (Ubuntu) "zynjacku is seeded in ubuntustudio but removed from Debian" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1698225
<MonkeyDust> vlt  looks like your question is answered
<vlt> MonkeyDust: Thank you!
<sqaresandcubes> anyone know how I snap 4 window sections in 18.04?
<sqaresandcubes> like bottom left, top right, etc
<sqaresandcubes> I tried using the unity config tool but it doesnt push the settings even after a reboot
<sqaresandcubes> weird because it applied all the other settings I made with the tool
<kostkon> sqaresandcubes, 18.04 comes with gnome shell not unity
<sqaresandcubes> ok, do you know of a tool for gnome that I can enable this feature?
<kostkon> sqaresandcubes, no idea
<theorem> weird
<theorem> things just started to work ..
<Jaker> Hi. Budgie 18.04 - I cannot get brightness applet to work. Installer says it is installed but I cannot see it in tray.
<kostkon> Jaker, is it a panel or a tray applet. if it's a panel one then you probably need to add it yourself to the panel or something
<k0nichiwa> anyone know how to setup .htaccess and .htpsswd for phpmyadmin ?
<k0nichiwa> phpmyadmin in /usr/share
<k0nichiwa> ive tried putting them in /usr/share, and i tried in /usr/share/phpmyadmin, no effect
<k0nichiwa> i found an example for .htaccess and i used the htpsswd command line to create the.htpsswd file
<matjam> k0nichiwa: its a question of what http server you're using, nginx or apache.
<Jaker> kostkon, it says applet under applet install function but it dont appear
<Jaker> thx tho
<Jaker> i can use MPV player brightness for now i guess
<kostkon> Jaker, try right clicking on your panel, see if it has an option to add panels to it
<kostkon> applets*
<Jaker> kostkon, tried. it dont
<Jaker> i have workaround for now
<Jaker> now on to other crap..like video tearing lol
<Peyam> what is a good WYGISWYG? for linux?
<kostkon> Peyam, wygiswyg editor for what
<Peyam> website
<Peyam> html
<BUSY> hello!  i just tried to do-release-upgrade -d from 16.04 to 18.04 and my boot hangs before i reach the login screen and i can't seem to enter a virtual terminal. any ideas?
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: I suggested a bunch the other day
<SlidingHorn> (read: Anything that's available)
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, they weren't so good. Bluegriffon was but somehow it didn't do the job
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: Well the ones I offered were all that a google search and a search of the repos found...
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: also, what do you mean by "weren't so good" and "didn't do the job"?
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, I want to make a website like the old dreamweaver. just dragging stuff and make a alzy website
<kostkon> Peyam, what about google web designer? have you tried it
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: your options are essentially - BlueGriffon, Amaya, KompoZer or Google Web Designer (all of which were suggested to you last time)
<Peyam> kostkon, I did. but it felt more for making banners not a website
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, Kompozer sounds like lot of KDE dependencies
 * SlidingHorn shrugs
<Peyam> "KompoZer is a GTK application, it has nothing to do with KDE — though it can be installed on KDE, too. Komodo and the Kernel aren’t KDE applications either. ;-)"
<Peyam> okey then I install this
<Peyam> just the K scared me too much to read those lines
<SlidingHorn> (was literally the first thing I suggested last time)
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, thanks. but it hasnt been update for last 7 years. is it a bad thing for my porpuse+
<kostkon> !info kompozer
<ubottu> Package kompozer does not exist in artful
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: WYSIWYG editors for HTML aren't really a thing that's common anymore
<Peyam> SlidingHorn, how do people make UI these days?
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: by hand, usually
<Peyam> I tried and failed
<sasho199> Does anyone know if its normal to have only 800x600 res available from the nouveau driver in 18.04
<wirehunter> Peyam, Using css things like bootstrap
<SlidingHorn> !resolution | sasho199 This should get you started :)
<ubottu> sasho199 This should get you started :): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Peyam> wirehunter, I want to see what I m making instead of refreshing the webpage
<BUSY> it looks like i need to purge some nvidia drivers, but i can't find a way to get into a CLI. any ideas?
<wirehunter> Peyam, There probably is a preview thing for your editor.
<SlidingHorn> BUSY: Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6) doesn't work?
<lolz> does ubuntu 18.04 comes with Firefox?
<SlidingHorn> lolz: yes
<wirehunter> Peyam, But that isn't really a thing to discuss at #ubuntu
<BUSY> SlidingHorn, i'm having trouble booting and i don't think i'm far enough to allow for those terminals. also tried to ssh in
<lolz> SlidingHorn: thank you. i forgot if i had installed it myself
<Peyam> what is honestly?
<SlidingHorn> Peyam: support issues with ubuntu itself
<sasho199> ubottu: It told me command not found
<ubottu> sasho199: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SlidingHorn> software recommendations aren't really the thing here
<lolz> will we ever see a Windows (TM) 2GB installation like ubuntu in the future?
<kostkon> lolz, what do you mean exactly
<ahtd> Hi, I've edited my fstab and now it wont get past the login screen. Can someone help me with this? I'm trying to add a swap and home partition to a already installed Ubuntu
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: What does that mean, Im not familiar with the signs you are using
<SlidingHorn> sasho199: check the link ubottu gave you - and the ?dm  part is meant to be replaced with your display manager
<lolz> kostkon: i mean, Windows TM asks me for 8GB disk space to do just an update, like Creators
<lolz> not bashing on Windows, i think it has improved a lot
<ahtd> I'm on recovery mode right now. If I restore the fstab to the backup I've made, it will login
<RadicalEntity> ahtd, can you post the output of your fstab here: https://pastebin.com/
<kostkon> lolz, they may decide to offer a cut down version some day. but windows is ot in here anyway
<RadicalEntity> ahtd, also paste the output of the command lsblk -f
<lolz> kostkon: where do you talk offtopic, besides the offtopic channel?
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: How can I find out what I should write there?
<kostkon> lolz, not sure, but you can ask alis
<kostkon> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<lolz> kostkon: ty
<wirehunter> lolz, On my Lumia 640 running windows insider preview, I didn't have enough space to perform an upgrade, yet I deleted everything on it. (8gb total storage)
<lolz> wirehunter: i have a 32gb fresh from store and i had to delete stuff to get 8GB free to proceed to update
<SlidingHorn> sasho199: restarting your display manager isn't going to help you until you make changes - you need to visit the link that ubottu gave you
<lolz> wirehunter: *32GB notebook
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: I am in it. I cant understand what I should look for
<lolz> wirehunter: windows phone sounds like hell, no offense
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: I am still trying to understand if I can run ubuntu only using that driver, cause the nvidia once are cuasing my computer to break
<SlidingHorn> sasho199: you should be fine using the noveau driver - Your question was about having a low resolution.  I gave you a link to fix that.
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: Thank you for your responce! But now when I enter xrandr I get only 800x600 possible
<ilovepixelart_> hello folks!
<SlidingHorn> sasho199: please read the whole page
<SSMAdmin> I have a OpenVPN server which I used while on Ubuntu 16.04.  After upgrading to 18.04, the 18.04 will no longer import my *.ovpn configuration file in Network settings - VPN
<ahtd> RadicalEntity: https://pastebin.com/bZd3wJ0A
<john1990> has anyone tried "dupeguru" on 18? I know its dev has stopped but it was working on 16 so I am hoping for 18?
<ahtd> RadicalEntity: I put both outputs on the same file. The fstab.bug does not work
<john1990> hoping but haven't gotten it to work yet
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: So I have to add a resolution that is not detected?
<sasho199> SlidingHorn: Thank you for your help, but this is too much for now, I will try it tomorrow!
<SlidingHorn> john1990: dupeguru isn't supported here
<john1990> SlidingHorn: doh, any thoughts on where I might get some answers?
<SlidingHorn> john1990: no idea - it's not even supported by the developer, so I doubt other places will
<oerheks> !info fslint
<ubottu> fslint (source: fslint): Utility collection to find and fix common errors in file storage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.44-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 102 kB, installed size 605 kB
<SlidingHorn> john1990: it's a long shot but you can *try* ##linux
<john1990> SlidingHorn: alright will try there. Any suggestions on other dup apps? I've tried fslint but it does not have the opt i need
<oerheks> tons of other tools that are maintained, john1990 > https://askubuntu.com/a/118389
<john1990> oerheks: thx will try that first then perhaps head over to #linux and beg a bit
<john1990> cheers
<ahtd> RadicalEntity: nevermind, I will install from scratch. These things never work for me
<RadicalEntity> ahtd, what drive are you trying to mount?
<outoftime> I have my Ubuntu 16.04 on sda1, I have started Windows install on sda2. How to boot sda2 (windows not installed already, need reboot to continue)
<tomreyn> outoftime: you'll need to recover ubuntu, re-install grub to (supposedly) /dev/sda, then both should be bootable.
<tomreyn> that's because windows doesn't accept other queens beside her,
<outoftime> tomreyn: Windows install not completed, boot-repair utility not working
<tomreyn> outoftime: well, how do you plan to boot a non-finished installation?
<outoftime> tomreyn: `boot-repair` cant find windows, need to boot sda2 to finish install
<outoftime> tomreyn: somehow via grub
<outoftime> tomreyn: it has console
<outoftime> tomreyn: did it for linux in near part, but forgot how to do it
<outoftime> tomreyn: there was 3 commands
<oerheks> is this windows in UEFI mode, and Ubuntu in legacy ?
<tomreyn> so i assume you are hoping to get around having to recvover ubuntu and re-install grub, by not finishing the last stage of the windows installation?
<tomreyn> i don't know whether or not this will work, ask someone who is into windows
<outoftime> tomreyn: I have my Ubuntu working well, I'm on it right now
<oerheks> i think you should finish windows properly, then install ubuntu
<outoftime> oerheks: yes, but how?
<outoftime> orgasmix: Windows on sda2 it is second partition
<outoftime> oerheks: message above
<tomreyn> complete windows installation,then do as i said
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> outoftime: you'll need to recover ubuntu, re-install grub to (supposedly) /dev/sda, then both should be bootable.
<outoftime> tomreyn: I can not boot from sda2
<outoftime> tomreyn: I have my grub on sda1
<tomreyn> install grub to /dev/sda instead. not to the partition.
<outoftime> oerheks: I'm newbie with "rummors" knowladge, I do not know how to finish windows install because grubs loads first
<oerheks> so you never hold shift @ boot to get into grub menu?
<outoftime> oerheks: no, it is just apears as usuall
<oerheks> if grub is installed correctly, there would be a windows instance
<outoftime> oerheks: windows not finished install on sda2
<guest-xeutqd> hello
<outoftime> oerheks: it have been rebooted and have to be booted again to finish
<oerheks> so, if you cannot get into windows, it is not an ubuntu issue, finish your windows by booting with windows dvd
<ahtd> RadicalEntity: I was trying to mount /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<oerheks> but if you never been into grub menu, you might want to take a look there first
<outoftime> oerheks: I understand that it is not ubuntu issue at all, I'm installing Windows on second partition and Windows require installation on the first partition because of the MBR.
<outoftime> oerheks: just need help and have no idea where to ask..
<outoftime> oerheks: I'll try to boot from Windows bootable usb and select recover, maybe it will finish installation
<zanakyn> hey guys. so the other day i came around here asking why firefox is complaining about pulseaudio needing to be installed for audio to work, while i have pulseaudio installed. during diagnosing the issue, audio started working somehow so I called it at that.
<zanakyn> turns out audio in firefox won't work if i start firefox from i3-launcher or whatever it's called, but it will work if i just run "firefox" in the terminal directly
<zanakyn> anyone had an issue like this? i assume the behavior would be the same if i was using unity and starting firefox with the launcher icon. not sure though. this is ubuntu 16.04
<zanakyn> sorry, dmenu is the name of the app launcher bundled with i3-wm
<RadicalEntity> ahtd, you might want to do a fsck on sdb2
<RadicalEntity> ahtd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<arooni> anyway to reduce/hide a bunch of my system icons ?  i have too many and cant see the minimize/close/open buttons
<^Saso^>  hi
<Randolf> Hello ^Saso^.
 * ^Saso^ on 1:JOIN:#:/msg ????? ????
<outoftime> oerheks: @tomreyn thank you for will to help
#ubuntu 2018-05-06
<onefallen> #ubuntu-news
<krytarik> Spreading the news, I see.. >_>
<yetitwo> hey all! I'm trying to upgrade to bionic. I did a `sudo do-release-upgrade`, and when that command was executing, I got to "Calculating changes..." and my computer hung. I hard rebooted using the power button, and now when I go to run `sudo apt update` I get "No origin found for file" for 5 different files
<yetitwo> if I run `sudo do-release-upgrade` again, it segfaults out
<yetitwo> any thoughts on either of these problems?
<yetitwo> oh! these steps fixed it: https://askubuntu.com/questions/789103/ubuntu-suddenly-broke-audio-apt-get-and-flash
<zzero1> oh where I have been, an lts is out and I just heard it :P
<energizer> How can I prevent <super>-i from being captured as invert window colors.
<gogeta> energizer: change the hotkey
<energizer> gogeta: where
<energizer> i dont see it in "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<gogeta> energizer: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html
<energizer> gogeta: i dont see it in "Keyboard Shortcuts"
<gogeta> energizer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/967364/ubuntu-17-10-cant-change-the-input-switching-shortcut-to-altshift/967493
<gogeta> energizer: the gnome twak tool seems to let you
<gogeta> tweak
<energizer> gogeta: ok i have gnome-tweak-tool, which option are you referring to?
<gogeta> energizer: it should be under keybord and mouse and adintal layout options
<gogeta> energizer: from there you should be able to change you super key mapping
<energizer> gogeta: i see some options like switching super with printscreen, but i'm really just looking to disable this particular keyboard shortcut
<gogeta> energizer: should be n your shortcuts
<energizer> gogeta: do you see it in your shortcuts? (ubuntu 17.10 gnome)
<gogeta> energizer: i think thats part of dconf
<gogeta> energizer: you would need to edit that
<gogeta> energizer: and that is kinda advanced
<gogeta> energizer: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/394143/how-to-disable-gnome-ctrlaltdown-and-ctrlaltup-shortcut
<energizer> gogeta: im looking in dconf under org/gnome/desktop/wm/keybindings and i dont see "negative" or "invert" there
<gogeta> energizer: humm
<energizer> gogeta: i'm glad to hear you suggesting all the things i tried, means i was on a good debugging path :)
<gogeta> energizer: i dont do gnome 3 myself. kde camp hear
<energizer> i sorta think i turned this on years ago in compiz and now im not even running compiz but somehow the config stuck around
<ahtd> I've just installed ubuntu 18.04 and every time the screen locks, it gets black and I have to reboot my laptop. What should I do?
<xgp> hello
<gogeta> ahtd: the easy slouting would be turn off screen locking
<gogeta> ahtd: sloution
<gogeta> ahtd: i would say you pc is acully havng truble coming out of sleep
<ahtd> gogeta: but I turned off all sleep options
<gogeta> ahtd: there also is a screen lock option
<ahtd> gogeta: even when I force the screen to lock, it gets stuck on a black screen
<gogeta> ahtd: turn that off and it should not ever lock
<gogeta> ahtd: sounds like some sort of gpu driver issue
<brognam> hello, my ubuntu 18.04 upgrade failed, now booting up into 4.15.0-20-generic causes a kernel panic, any suggestions on how to fix this?
<k0nichiwa> do u have a rescue partition or rescue disk
<brognam> no, but booting into 4.13 works fine
<cfhowlett> brognam, reboot.  after boot splash hit the (esc) to interrupt. select older version of ubuntu, i.e. 4.13
<brognam> i tried fixing/continuing the upgrade but it says no packages to update
<k0nichiwa> could it be the download of 18 didnt comlete successfully
<cfhowlett> reboot.  go to grub.  select previous kernel.
<cfhowlett> oh wait, you were on 16.04?
<brognam> i was on 17.10
<metrum> Hello guys! I want to install the 16.04, but I'm afraid of the system upgrading itself to a newer version. Will Ubuntu do this or remain the version I install?
<cfhowlett> unstable upgrade then.  download the .iso, make a boot USB on a different machine, boot from the USB and clean install, brognam
<brognam> hmm ok
<cfhowlett> metrum, ubuntu will never upgrade the OS without your intervention
<metrum> nice, thanks
<k0nichiwa> can one download from 17 to 16
<k0nichiwa> downgrade to 16 than upgrade to 18
<k0nichiwa> i mean, downgrade
<cfhowlett> no downgrade capability in ubuntu, k0nichiwa.  you'll need to clean install
<k0nichiwa> i was trying to answer brognam question
<k0nichiwa> i like ot take wild guesses about things i know nothing about
<metrum> should i disable "download updates while installing ubuntu" checkbox while installing it?
<cfhowlett> metrum, your choice.
<metrum> ok
<Mimas> why can't I choose 64bit Ubuntu in VirtualBox
<cfhowlett> Mimas, if your system doesn't support 64 bit ...
<Mimas> or, indeed, any 64bit linux
<Mimas> cfhowlett, it does
<clownfishhuman> do you have a x64 host and x64 virtualbox?
<cfhowlett> and does your VBox configure for 64 bit?
<Mimas> clownfishhuman, good point, how can I tell which VirtualBox it is
<clownfishhuman> try dpkg -l virtualbox
<clownfishhuman> and it should say Architecture amd64
<Mimas> clownfishhuman, i'm on Win10
<clownfishhuman> oh darn
<Mimas> still dumb with these different platforms...ugh
<clownfishhuman> control panel -> installed applications might say something
<rungcc> hi guys. I'm having some problems installing synergy (paid) v2 on my ubuntu
<Mimas> clownfishhuman, i'm uninstalling and reinstalling the latest
<rungcc> when dpkg -i i receive a message of problems, sugesting I ran apt-get -f install, but when I do, he just uninstall the synergy instead of solving the problems
<ikkuranus> I'm having problems with folder permissions
<ikkuranus> folder in question is set to root:users  770
<ikkuranus> and my username is part of the users group but has no access to said folder
<Mimas> clownfishhuman, I reinstalled, and still it doesn't have 64 bit options.
<clownfishhuman> Mimas: have you tried running vb as admin?
<Mimas> clownfishhuman, just did. I dunno, maybe I imagined it when there was a 64 bit option. not a big deal for me, though. just confusing
<clownfishhuman> there's definately a 64 bit option... https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=74794
<clownfishhuman> this guy said running the installer as admin helped
<rungcc> any idea guys?
<rungcc> does anyone use synergy?
<guiverc> rungcc, uninstall is likely the only solution; does the synergy app support your version of ubuntu?  if you pastebin your errors, I may able to see why but a good clue is 'http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=' where you add the package you need after =  (helps seeing which versions have that version etc)
<cfhowlett> rungcc, have you asked synergy for help?  since it's a paid program, they should support it.
<ikkuranus> well technically you can still get it for free if you compile it yourself
<rungcc> ikkuranus, I already have the paid version
<rungcc> no reason for recompile it
<polo> Hi I have an issue with 16.04 64-bit just started today after I shut down last night I went to use my laptop today and unity was missing no menu bar on the left or top is there any known bug or update issue?
<polo> I do remember doing some updates last night before I shut down.
<baprath> after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 in software & updates entry of ubuntu 16.04,can I remove them.If yes then how?
<polo> FYI because I had no way to fix it this is a fresh install I just reinstall 16.04 before coming here, Also I was able to use guess account with no issue
<Tecan-> sigc++/class_slot.h  is missing
<Tecan-> broken lib
<Tecan-> nm guess it was removed
<miguel2013> Why i get a msg on ubuntu 16.04 disabling irq11 for my netgear wag511 pcmcia
<miguel2013> It's anoying i think it's reason i can't connect to my wpa router
<baprath> please see this. https://pasteboard.co/HjRAUti.png
<cfhowlett> !who | baprath
<ubottu> baprath: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oerheks> click on the text, then 'remove' will be available, now it is grey
<oerheks> baprath ^^
<oerheks> odd that those repos are still in the list
<ikkuranus> can someone help with file/folder permissions?
<baprath> !oerheks removing them will not any problems in future
<ubottu> baprath: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> if you are on 18.04 then removing xenial sources should give no problems
<baprath> oerheks: thanks for help...
<paddy> I found a solution to a bug that I want to report and provide the solution to how is this done?
<cfhowlett> paddy, go to the bug page and update it with your proposed fix
<paddy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu this one? then report a bug?
<cfhowlett> paddy, yep.
<krytarik> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<paddy> cfhowlett: is there a special button for solution? Or do I just add a comment?
<cfhowlett> I would add a comment and direct a message to the person assigned to the bug
<paddy> cfhowlett: how do I see who is assigned to the bug?
<paddy> there's a list of 20 - 30 people
<cfhowlett> well if it's in progress, there's a person nominated
<krytarik> Got a bug number?
<cfhowlett> paddy, ^^^ ?
<paddy> krytarik: 1769423
<krytarik> LP #1769423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769423 in linux-signed (Ubuntu) "Xbox One S Bluetooth Controller Won't Connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769423
<paddy> that's the one
<paddy> it was a problem even on the vanilla kernal (I'm on low latency now)
<sere_> i have 18.04 install on a sdd drive 20G=/ , 50G=/HOME no swap.. here is a picture of my conky scripts with all the info.. my cpu and ram info doesnt change much but my computer is going slow as snails so my question is am i doing something wrong or should i use another program to find the leak? im not sure where to look?
<sere_> https://pasteboard.co/HjRUzNj.png
<sere_> im using snaps but i dont think that should do it.. i feel like it might be hardware.. i also tried a minimal conky script aswell to see if the mem dropped and was not much of a difference
<SlidingHorn> sere_: what's running slowly?  Honestly, it doesn't appear that there's much resource usage at all.  One thing to check, though, might be top/htop to see what specifically is using the most resources
<sere_> SlidingHorn: thats whats strange.. top shows not much usages either but it take 2min just to open a single program
<gogeta> SlidingHorn: wonder if it was just gnome 3 rendering slow(gpu issue)
<hiiggy> Hey guys, I recently created a RAID1 mounted at /mnt/md0. However, any interaction with the array requires root. How do I set the appropriate permissions?
<matjam> hiiggy: chown it to the user that needs access, or chmod it so that anyone can access it
<matjam> if its just you, just chown it to you
<hiiggy> matjam: If I do a chown for myself, and then run, say, Firefox, would I then be able to set it to download files to that location?
<matjam> yes ... but you know you could move your home dir there then mount it to /home
<matjam> if it's permanent that would make more sense than making it /mnt/md0
<hiiggy> matjam: My main drive is a SSD, so I would want to keep /home where it is. The RAID1 will be primarily used to hold a lot of downloaded files. I wanted to see if I could just point /home/user/Downloads to /mnt/md0/
<matjam> you could symlink it
<hiiggy> I'd still need the change permissions though, wouldn't I?
<matjam> cd ~; mv Downloads /mnt/md0; ln -s /mnt/md0/Downloads
<matjam> ues
<matjam> as root
<matjam> sudo chown -R user:group /mnt/md0
<totom> Pulse audio mutes every time system boots or log out. I tried commenting out load-module module-device-restore in default.pa but it didn't work
<totom> anything else i can do?
<hiiggy> matjam: Looks like it worked. Thanks. Out of curiosity, why do the permissions get inherited? I thought I would have had to set it regardless
<matjam> what do you mean why do they get inherited? inherited from what?
<matjam> a new filesystem is owned by root until chown'd to something else
<hiiggy> well /mnt/md0 is still the original permissions requiring root to do anything, but the /mnt/md0/Downloads folder has my original permissions which I can freely do what I want with
<hiiggy> Not complaining, mind you. Just wanted to understand the process.
<matjam> if you moved Downloads as root
<matjam> it keeps it's permissions
<matjam> as mv preserves permissions
<matjam> cp does not
<hiiggy> Ah
<hiiggy> I think that's where I was getting confused
<hiiggy> Thanks for that.
<matjam> btw
<matjam> better off mounting that filesystem in /data or something like that
<matjam>  /mnt is a "general purpose" mount point
<matjam> for temporary mounts
<matjam> though as you're the one using the machine its not a big deal
<hiiggy> What difference does it make for the system's operation?
<matjam> I tend to mount things directly on /mnt :P
<matjam> well you don't know what could end up mounted on /mnt
<matjam> which would mask /mnt/md0
<matjam> maybe you use some script one day that temporarily mounts something on /mnt
<hiiggy> So /data is more of a failsafe?
<matjam>  /data isn't going to be used by anything else
<hiiggy> I don't even have a /data. I'd just do a sudo mkdir Data in / I assume?
<matjam> you can remount it there and just recreate the symlink in your homedir
<matjam> yes
<hiiggy> Good to know. I'll just have to remember how I set the array to mount first...
<matjam> add an entry to /etc/fstab
<hiiggy> matjam: I would have to do sudo mkdir /data/md0, right?
<matjam> just mount it to /data
<matjam> why call it /data/md0?
<matjam> the mountpoint doesn't have to be named after the device
<hiiggy> I don't know. I thought /data was similar to the mnt directory, in that it might anticipate additional drives or something.
<hiiggy> So /data could be anything else. I could call it /raid1 and it would be the same thing?
<matjam> you can mount it to any directory with any name
<hiiggy> Cheers
<matjam>  /data is a nice name ;-)
<doulos05> @hiiggy: A device could get mounted over top of that device. In that case, all kinds of weirdness could ensue.
<ca-on-adam> Hi, I have a defective thermal sensor, and I am looking for a way to disable the thermal shut down but I can't find any help on this.
<da7niel> For some bizarre reason, when I ls in one of my directories I get all the files printed on a separate line, but only in this particular directory
<da7niel> It's a git directory, i.e it's been git cloned, so I don't know if that has something to do with it, but it's been fine until I just did my recent pull
<ca-on-adam> I am very experienced with computer hardware and I know that 255 degrees C is not a real temperature.
<matjam> da7niel: you might have a file with a weird character in it
<matjam> ie, in the name
<matjam> da7niel: try ls -lba
<da7niel> matjam: ahh thanks, the file names were the problem
<matjam> second trick will be fixing it ;-)
<sanju> install
<everest> Hello can anyone please help? System monitor, calculator all are automatically transparent.. I can't use them properly. It's  18.04 Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> everest: screenshot please? what graphics chipset & driver in use?
<matjam> thats a weird one heh
<everest> I took the screenshot how would I send it?
<everest> @lotuspsychje Everything just works fine no problem with any other programmes but in built programs are transparent
<lotuspsychje> everest: imgur.com
<everest> https://imgur.com/a/iIG8tqi
<lotuspsychje> everest: wow, thats weird indeed!
<lotuspsychje> everest: can you check: sudo lshw -C video and see what chipset & driver plz?
<everest> @lotuspsychje*-display
<everest>        description: VGA compatible controller
<everest>        product: Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller
<everest>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<everest>        physical id: 2
<everest>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<lotuspsychje> !paste | everest
<ubottu> everest: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<everest> I'm sorry I didn't know how to send
<lotuspsychje> everest: paste in a hastebin.com
<everest> https://hastebin.com/emogohedaz.pl
<lotuspsychje> everest: ok, looks like your driver is loaded
<everest> @lotuspsychje I don't have problem with graphic drivers, its some setting I guess. I didn't do anything. It's just is from the beginning, I installed yesterday.
<lotuspsychje> everest: did you clean install or upgrade?
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, could it be a chosen theme?  (just a thought)
<everest> I had mint Linux I formatted tht partition and installed Manjaro, then I immediately after 2 hours formatted and installed Ubuntu 18.04 coz Its great.
<everest> @guiverc same in both in default and comminitheme
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: its an idea surely
<lotuspsychje> everest: are you in wayland or xorg?
<everest> xorg the default one
<lotuspsychje> everest: can you also go test wayland please?
<everest> okays I will have to log out and then I'll let you know.
<lotuspsychje> everest: and perhaps also the guest account
<nitishch> Hi. I ran 'LS' command in Ubuntu 18.04 and received a suggestion: Command 'LS' not found, but can be installed with:
<nitishch>  
<nitishch> sudo apt install sl
<nitishch> . This looks like a bug. How can I know if it has been reported before
<everest> how do I login with guest accct
<everest> @nitishch It's in small case :  ls
<lotuspsychje> everest: oh, sorry didnt test if there is one :p
<matjam> nitishch: commands are case sensitive.
<everest> Hi lotuspsychje, It works..!! On wayland
<lotuspsychje> !yay | everest
<ubottu> everest: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> everest: time for a new !bug :p ( or existing)
<everest> thanks.. but why doesnt work with xorg. and I'm little ignorant----- is wayland better or xorg
<ca-on-adam> Is there anyone who knows how to stop the thermal shutdown on a buggy sensor?  I have a thermal_zone0 that randomly reports 255 C and the netbook keeps shutting down.
<matjam> wayland was considered too buggy to make the default for 18.04
<everest> lotuspsychje: so this bug will be reported?
<matjam> xorg should be the most compatibile
<matjam> you should report it :P
<matjam> welcome to the ubuntu community!
<everest> ubbottu thanks
<lotuspsychje> everest: from a terminal you can report: ubuntu-bug xorg
<everest> please tell me in elaborate manner please.
<lotuspsychje> everest: open a terminal window and type this: ubuntu-bug xorg
<lotuspsychje> easy peasy :p
<EriC^^> ca-on-adam: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1543868
<lotuspsychje> everest: then follow the procedure asking on your screen/browser
<ca-on-adam> EriC^^: one sec, reading...
<fofalee> drill doesn't show much info about an ip address, so which is the best service to do reverse dns check on an ip??
<fofalee> drill doesn't show much info about an ip address, so which is the best service to do reverse dns check on an ip??
<ca-on-adam> EriC^^: I will try modifying /etc/default/grub, lets see...
<nitishch> matjam: everest: I understand commands are case sensitive. But why would it suggest sl when I ran LS?
<ducasse> nitishch: take a look at what the 'sl' package is - 'apt show sl'. it contains a binary called 'LS' also.
<guiverc> nitishch, sl is a package ; steam-loco drawn in text that walks across your screen when you mis-type ls - it's not a bug; just not very funny (when you're in a hurry)
<everest> nitishch: because ls is already available and installed so sl, I guess :)
<nitishch> I see. Got it. Thanks all
<nitishch> :)
<matjam> linux developer sense of humour
<spikebike> it's a good lesson in being careful about what you type
<guiverc> matjam, i ROFL when I first tried it...  (sl)  but I like trains..
<matjam> it's like the ansible guys added a mode where if you have cowsay, it prints each status message with that. XD
<guiverc> matjam, i'd like that; cowsay, figlet & fortune are must-haves for my sanity  (a need that fortune message when I login each day [to term])
<deepfreez> Hi, I just install Ubuntu 18 after I format a partition and change from ntfs to ext4 ... my ubuntu didn't start after reboot... it's remaind stuck in loading after 20s shutdown..
<matjam> deepfreez: stuck in shutting down or stuck in starting up?
<deepfreez> startup
<deepfreez> after 10-15min is stopped
<matjam> deepfreez: if you do ctl-alt F3 do you get a console?
<deepfreez> let me check. I need to reboot it
<matjam> ah well
<matjam> while it's stuck
<matjam> you might be able to log in and find out why its stuck
<deepfreez> yes, let me try
<deepfreez> thanks
<matjam> you'd do a ..
<matjam> dang
<deepfreez> I can't display the text mode to see the errors
<deepfreez> :((
<deepfreez> ctrl + alt + f3 ... all do nothing
<EriC^^> deepfreez: what's the problem?
<deepfreez> I just install Ubuntu 18, after install I format a ntfs partition in ext4
<deepfreez> after that I sutdown the Ubuntu and turn on
<deepfreez> and is loading.. that image with Ubuntu *** ** ****
<deepfreez> and after 10 - 15s ... no signal on monitor
<doulos05> I just had a similar issue
<deepfreez> ctrl + alt + f3 not working
<deepfreez> :((
<doulos05> deepfreez: Do you get to the GRUB2 screen?
<deepfreez> yes
<deepfreez> I try to rebuild grub. fdisk
<deepfreez> nothing working
<doulos05> Select Ubuntu and change quiet to verbose in the bootfile description
<doulos05> One sec, I'll give you the exact line
<deepfreez> thanks
<doulos05> You're looking for a line that has the string  'vmzlinux'
<doulos05> From there, you'll get detailed boot up info
<TheEagerPadawan> still having the same issues as yesterday
<doulos05> In my case, the cause was that a GUI tool had added my NTFS partition to my /etc/fstab file
<doulos05> So when I formatted that partition, I couldn't boot.
<deepfreez> pff
<doulos05> I just used sudo vim /etc/fstab to remove the line pointing to my old ntfs partition.
<doulos05> But adding verbose to that line will give you an error message that is detailed enough for troubleshooting.
<deepfreez> yes But I need to have ntfs partition or ex4
<deepfreez> what is the live?
<doulos05> Did you try the reboot? Let us know what the error message is
<deepfreez> I edit grub vmzlinux
<deepfreez> and what I add in that line
<deepfreez> or vmzlinux is the text?
<doulos05> /quiet/verbose
<ducasse> doulos05: 'vmlinuz'
<deepfreez> let me try
<doulos05> ducasse: thanks. I'm doing this from memory, so must've had a think-o there
<doulos05> Boot up will take longer with this deepfreez because it is going to write out all the messages to your monitor.
<paddy_> Anyone here know their way around jack? I'
<doulos05> You can safely ignore everything except the last set of error messages.
<paddy_> ve got plugged in headphones working but my laptop speakers don't work when I unplug the headphones
<ducasse> paddy_: you should probably try #ubuntustudio about jack
<paddy_> ducasse: thanks
<doulos05> Any luck ducasse?
<ducasse> doulos05: you want deepfreez, not me, but he left
<doulos05> oh, whoops, lol
<doulos05> I've got ignore parts set on all my channels because it was too much noise
<doulos05> Looks like I might need to unset that
<matjam> doulos05: irssi has a nice script for only ignoring people who don't actively speak
<matjam> smartfilter.pl
<doulos05> matjam: Cool! I'm literally just starting out with IRC/irss
<doulos05> I haven't gotten to playing around with scripts/etc yet.
<matjam> https://github.com/lifeforms/irssi-smartfilter
<matjam> it doesn't get rid of the noise but it does reduce it
<doulos05> As long as it improves the signal:noise ratio on busy channels without killing signal like "that guy you're talking to just left", I'll take it.
<matjam> seems to work :-)
<SSMAdmin> Good morning all.  I run 'ubuntu-drivers devices' to find the best drivers for my graphic card, but the command returns absolutely nothing.  The command seems to 'working with something' for a few seconds, but then just return to a clean command prompt
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: what's the output of "lspci | grep -A4 VGA" ?
<SSMAdmin> When I run: 'glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"' I get 'Error: unable to open display'
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: what's the output of "lspci -k | grep -A4 VGA" ?
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: what about 'sudo lshw -c video" ?
<SSMAdmin> Hi EriC^^ output of first command is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<SSMAdmin>         Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]
<SSMAdmin>         Kernel driver in use: radeon
<SSMAdmin>         Kernel modules: radeon
<SSMAdmin> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4850/4870]
<EriC^^> !paste | SSMAdmin
<ubottu> SSMAdmin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: try "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo"
<SSMAdmin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2jY3zsS5j6/
<TheEagerPadawan> still having the same issues as yesterday - posted the whole story here to not overly spam the channel - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4wwXmYmJ9t/
<EriC^^> everything seems fine SSMAdmin , it's using the radeon driver and the site says it should support the card
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: what about the last command?
<SSMAdmin> Last command said: "Error: unable to open display"
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: try "export DISPLAY=:0" then run the command
<SSMAdmin> Then I got "No protocol specified" followed by Error: unable to open display :0
<cfhowlett> !cosmic
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: what's your hostname?
<EriC^^> try "hostname"
<SSMAdmin> Its private :-)
<SSMAdmin> hostname is correct configured
<SSMAdmin> why do you ask about hostname?
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: ok, try echo -e "[keyfile]\nhostname = <your hostname>" | sudo tee -a /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<EriC^^> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=684936#p684936
<SSMAdmin> ok, done
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, ok, rebooted
<ANAND> Greetings everyone, when I was still a linux-newbie a couple of months ago, I had installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS and it's GNOME flavor separately (instead of just the DE). I want to uninstall the GNOME-variant Ubuntu now, and I'd like to know how to boot to Ubuntu Unity's GRUB. Any help is much appreciated, thanks.
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: any luck?
<cfhowlett> ANAND, 18.4 has gnome as the default DE.  and ... UNITY's grub?  are grub menu's DE specific now?
<EriC^^> ANAND: sudo apt-get install gparted , remove the partition for ubuntu gnome
<ANAND> cfhowlett, the issue is that I installed GNOME as a complete OS, instead of just the DE
<EriC^^> ANAND: actually, can you run "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the link?
<ANAND> EriC^^, ok
<ANAND> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/nbdi
<ANAND> What does it do, by the way?
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, still nothing when I run ubuntu-drivers devices
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: is the fx command working?
<EriC^^> ANAND: it shows the partition tables
<ANAND> EriC^^, I just figured it out, thx
<ANAND> the parted ls that is... ;)
<EriC^^> ANAND: also share the link of "df | nc termbin.com 9999"
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, sorry, I don't know what is the "fx command"?
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<ANAND> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/9fgc
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, thanks, and no, still same result as earlier, I got "No protocol specified" followed by Error: unable to open display :0
<EriC^^> ANAND: it looks like /dev/sda8 is the ubuntu gnome partition, you're booted in ubunty unity right now correct?
<ANAND> yes correct
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: hmm, type 'sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf' and undo the changes we made (remove the last 2 lines starting with [keyfile])
<ANAND> And grub is loaded from /dev/sda8
<EriC^^> ANAND: also please share "swapon -s | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ANAND> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/fppi
<EriC^^> ANAND: ok, are you ready the remove the ubuntu gnome or you need any files from it still?
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, I only found one extra entry in there, it was the keyfile
<SSMAdmin> should there be a second one?
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: there should be 2 lines, [keyfile] then hostname= below it
<EriC^^> (?)
<ANAND> EriC^^, it's ready for uninstallation IIRC, but gimme a minute to confirm
<SSMAdmin> yes, there was two lines, keyfile and hostname,
<EriC^^> ANAND: ok
<SSMAdmin> delete and reboot?
<EriC^^> SSMAdmin: yup
<ANAND> EriC^^, confirmed
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, rebooted
<EriC^^> ANAND: do you have an ubuntu live usb?
<ANAND> EriC^^, I just wiped it a week ago :/
<ANAND> Is it necessary
<ANAND> ?
<cfhowlett> if you use ubuntu you should ALWAYS have a boot USB available
<EriC^^> ANAND: not really, we can do it from the install as well
<ANAND> you have a point
<ANAND> ah nice!
<EriC^^> ANAND: first let's make a backup of the current partition table, "sudo parted /dev/sda unit s print | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ANAND> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/pea82
<EriC^^> ANAND: ok, type "sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && sudo update-grub"
<ANAND> Done
<EriC^^> ANAND: ok, type "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"
<ANAND> ok
<EriC^^> ANAND: choose the /dev/sda8 partition it's 22gb in size, and at the bottom choose "Delete"
<ANAND> EriC^^, deleted
<EriC^^> also delete the /dev/sda9 swap partition that's 3gb in size
<ANAND> ok
<ANAND> Done
<EriC^^> do you want the space added to your home partition?
<ANAND> I'm not sure... I'll leave it for later, if that's ok.
<EriC^^> ANAND: ok, no problem
<EriC^^> ANAND: choose "Write" and save changes
<EriC^^> then quit and type "sudo update-grub"
<ANAND> It says (this might destroy data)
<ANAND> Shall I proceed?
<VTCoder> ERIC^^ can we increase the size of ubuntu partition without reinstalling ubuntu?
<EriC^^> yes
<EriC^^> VTCoder: yes
<EriC^^> ANAND: before typing sudo update-grub, type "sudo partprobe"
<VTCoder> ERIC^^ how?
<ANAND> ok... done!
<EriC^^> ANAND: ok try rebooting
<EriC^^> VTCoder: delete the partition, recreate it at the same starting sector with a bigger size, then use resize2fs to grow the filesystem
<ANAND> partprobe says that the kernel can't be notified of the changes though, should I reboot before update-grub?
<VTCoder> ERIC^^ I want to increase the size of ubuntu main partition itself
<EriC^^> ANAND: it's ok, reboot, then after it boots run update-grub again and it should list only ubuntu unity in grub
<EriC^^> VTCoder: yes you can, you can even do it while ubuntu is running
<VTCoder> ok.. trying now
<EriC^^> VTCoder: wait
<EriC^^> VTCoder: do you have a live usb?
<VTCoder> I have
<EriC^^> use a live usb
<ANAND> EriC^^, so Unity's grub will automagickally be detected after reboot?
<EriC^^> ANAND: yeah, the grub-install command puts the bootcode in the start of the disk, and update-grub makes a new grub configuration (menu)
<ANAND> Ah, ok... I'll be back after the reboot then
<EriC^^> VTCoder: make a copy of the disk partitions before you start, incase something goes wrong, sudo parted /dev/sdX unit s print"
<VTCoder> ERIC^^ thanks
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> brb
<VTCoder> ERIC^^ bad recursion brb ?
<SSMAdmin> EriC^^, any more ideas about my graphic card issue?
<ANAND> EriC^^, I was directly taken to Unity's boot screen, I did not get the grub menu at all
<ANAND> Shall I proceed with update-grub?
<netochka> I forgot what i was going to ask :/
<ANAND> lol
<netochka> pretty absurd huh
<clownfishhuman> anyone here using syncthing?
<ANAND> netochka, mentally trace back along what you were doing, and you might remember it again ;)
<netochka> ANAND, the problem is i was staring at my monitor and all of a sudden i thought hey, let's go and ask THAT. by the time i opened irc, whooosshhh, gone
<ilyaigpetrov> Hi. How to check which package installed package X in aptitude?
<ANAND> XD
<netochka> oh ok. it came back to me
<netochka> How would i add a snap software appear in the launcher. 18.04
<netochka> :D there!
<netochka> i like kasparov more btw :P
<ANAND> Run the software, right-click it's launcher icon, and select "Lock to launcher"
<ANAND> That should work if I understood your question correctly... ;)
<netochka> I know, that "lock to launcher" option is only available for certain apps, i want to do that with the Telegram client but that doesn have such option. it's installed in snap folder
<ANAND> "only available for certain apps" <--- wait, what? I never knew! O_O
<netochka> so i have to Search it or look it up, and when it's minimized, it goes into the top bar
<netochka> Yepp. I figure it's because i didn't install it via software center or terminal and i've downloaded the app
<netochka> something like that maybe
<ANAND> Strange...
<netochka> there is however a version of Telegram available in the software center, but i donno if that is legit or not, as there is no mention of it in their website ^^
<blackflow> wait. you "downloaded" the snap? from where?
<ANAND> EriC^^, updated grub, I'll check using Grub Customizer.
<netochka> not the snap. i "thought" this is happening because the program sits there after installation.
<blackflow> netochka: you're now giving contradicting information. you asked "How would i add a snap software appear in the launcher". so then you're not talking about a snap app?
<netochka> U see, when i open the software, and right click on it on the launcher, in order to lock it, there is no "lock to launcher"
<netochka> I thought the Telegram i downloaded would count as snap app. sorry for making it complicated.
<blackflow> no. a "snap app" is the one you install with "snap install telegram"
<blackflow> or from the software center
<netochka> aha. sorry.
<netochka> how would i lock this particular software to launcher? it doesn' have that option when i right click on it
<blackflow> as fort he missing "lock to launcher" problem, I think it's because the .desktop file is missing something, and I can't remember what now. I had that issue with PyCharm which I installed manually before the snap became available.
<netochka> i see
<blackflow> it required some change to the .desktop file to make the launcher fully aware of it and "enable" the lock function. but I cna't remember what was it.
<sebastian> hello
<blackflow> netochka: but uh, if I were you, I'd go ahead and use the actual telegram snap. afaik, snaps are verified and curated, not randomly added by people.
<sebastian> hi
<netochka> blackflow, and u also had this problem with only 1 particular software? right?
<blackflow> netochka: the one I manually built the .desktop file for, yes.
<netochka> I see
<netochka> blackflow, speaking of which, I also wanted to install riseup vpn from software center. but when i asked them about it, they didn't know about that app.
<cfhowlett> "them"?
<netochka> the support team on riseup website
<netochka> i asked if that app is legit and related to them, the guy who answered the ticket said he doesn't know anything about it
<netochka> so i'm kinda confused right now
<cfhowlett> asked and answered I'd say
<netochka> it was a private support ticket, couldn't be answered by just anyone
<ANAND> I don't think the missing "Lock to launcher" option has anything to do with a messed-up .desktop file
<cfhowlett> and yet he had no idea.  suggests the app isn't legit, does it not?
<netochka> anyody*
<ANAND> true ^
<netochka> cfhowlett, i think it would suggest otherwise, wouldn't a person who is providing support know about the existence of such app if it was published by them?
<cfhowlett> that is PRECISELY what I said
<netochka> besides, there is no mention of it in the help center and the instructions as to how set up that vpn.
<netochka> oh
<netochka> sorry. i misread your text
<netochka> my bad
<ANAND> haha
 * cfhowlett deactivates hexchat headsmack trigger
<netochka> but blackflow tells me that apps in the software center are verified and curated and not put on randomly by people. am i missing something here?
<blackflow> although it seems poorly implemented, if you research it a bit you can see that:  riseup-vpn is done by LEAP, and they do Bitmask, which is indirectly supported by Riseup through the FAQ for Riseup Black.
<cfhowlett> nope.  sounds like your app is poorly supported.  chose an alternate
<blackflow> netochka: well that's my understanding, and also the reason why there are no random snap stores, but only the one Snapcraft.io.
<netochka> i see
<blackflow> you can't install a snap from anywhere else, except from a file with --dangerous flag added to it.
<blackflow> or what was the flag...
<ANAND> I gtg, bye! :)
<netochka> ty guys
<blackflow> it's also that the official thread on adding custom stores seems to suggest that's not gonna happen, and that snaps are curated: https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/external-repositories/1760
<netochka> ty. it became more clear
<zergut> hello, how to watch HLS stream on linux without browser?
<cfhowlett> vlc should be able to handle that zergut
<zergut> ok, thank you i will try
<Borw3> ANybody able to get packettracer to work on ubuntu 18.04?
<SuperEngineer> _Why _do _so _many _users _of _this _channel _think _it _neccesary [_or _cool _?] _to _begin _their _nick _with "_" _?
<Borw3> Please anybody have success with packettracer on ubuntu 18.04?
<sebastian_> hi
<Borw3> Please anybody have success with packettracer on ubuntu 18.04?
<netochka> i would have add symbols to my nick if it were possible
<ducasse> !patience | Borw3
<ubottu> Borw3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<SuperEngineer> !patience
<nikolam> What do you use as unixODBC GUI now? I see there is no GUI for ODBC database connections now in Ubuntu?
<zergut> cfhowlett: no, looks like it cant handle it
<cfhowlett> give me the stream url zergut
<zergut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQWXjzBgekU
<cfhowlett> I get the thumbnail but frozen image, zergut.  Same for you?
<zergut> yeah
<nikolam> All I see is non-GUI text driver installer, "odbcinst" for unixODBC
<cfhowlett> zergut, I ran it from command line: vlc youtubeaddress
<cfhowlett> lots of demux errors.
<blackflow> DRM enabled? that's a live stream, iirc those require DRM in FF
<blackflow> cause it plays for me just fine. someone playing quake.
<zergut> blackflow: what are you using?
<fadsa> hi
<blackflow> firefox
<cfhowlett> even the ffox is choppy
<fadsa> excuse me, can i ask a question?
<zergut> do you think problem is on streamer side?
<blackflow> nope.
<cfhowlett> zergut, could be but the fact that vlc partially launched suggests something else especially with all the errors
<blackflow> !ask | fadsa
<ubottu> fadsa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fadsa> ok, thanks
<zergut> and btw how to restore entire deleted folder?
<fadsa> what can i view the filesystem of a sd card?
<fadsa> how can i view the filesystem of a sd card?
<cfhowlett> zergut, easy test: stream to a different site, e.g. vimeo or twitch
<nikolam> seems like it is called /usr/bin/ODBCManageDataSourcesQ4 (GUI for ODBC)
<fadsa> How can i know the file system of an sd card?
<BionicMac> fadsa: First check what the device is. 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' then take your sd card out. put it back in. Watch the tail log and you will know the device. You need that first if the desktop is not automagically notifying you when you insert it.
<fadsa> mm
<fadsa> What do you mean by device?
<netochka> your sd card
<nikolam> but ODBCManageDataSourcesQ4 says "Could not construct a property list for (SQLite)" , even it sees manually added source in ~/.odbc.ini
<BionicMac> you need to know the deivice name. What the kernel/os is calling it to work with it. You will something like dev whatever. I am not sure of the device names for sd cards but you will see the log clearly when you remove/insert it.
<fadsa> is /dev/sdc
<BionicMac> fadsa: So what do you want to do? Work with files on it?
<nikolam> manually added source in ~/.odbc.ini works with LibreOffice to access SqLite database (like Firefox places database) , yet would like to have working GUI instead of editing it manually in ~/.odbc.ini for every .sqlite database
<fadsa> no, i don't
<fadsa> i want to know what filesystem is
<BionicMac> fadsa: 'fdisk -l /dev/sdc' is a start.
<netochka> i wish there was a command to stop me from falling asleep
<fadsa> yes, i type that before
<fadsa> but not helop
<fadsa> help
<fadsa> when i type dmeg...
<fadsa> dmesg
<blackflow> fadsa: df -T shows filesystems for each device
<BionicMac> fadsa: so tyep 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc' that should show you the partitions. if any. like /dev/sda1,2,3..
<fadsa> d 6:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found [  159.125123] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<schnoodles> What would cause a livecd (a couple different operating systems and usb sticks) to keep on freezing making it impossible to install ?
<BionicMac> fadsa: type 'sudo blkid | grep sdc'
<fadsa> df says "No file system has been processed"
<MonkeyDust> schnoodles  old hardware
<blackflow> fadsa: sudo file -s /dev/sdc
<nikolam> hah, point with ODBCManageDataSourcesQ4 GUi is that window for selecting Data Sources types is too small initially, to display all types and there is only the SQLite3 type installed. But when selecting SQLite3, then it says : "Could not write to (~/.odbc.ini)", unless you give database name in the form and the exact location of .sqlite  database file. So it's not GUI's fault, it is more the lack of the Menu icon for ODBCManageDataSourcesQ4
<schnoodles> MonkeyDust it is still a beasty laptop. Definitely not old hardware unless the hardware has been corrupted somehow. This is all because of the upgrade to 18.04 :\
<nikolam> Ont he GUI part, it is default window hight if there is more ODBC database Drivers and lack of informative error instead of just "not able to write to .ini file"
<fadsa> blkid grep says vfat
<BionicMac> blkid gives filesystem tyoe.
<BionicMac> fadsa: then that is vfat
<kostkon> fadsa, not surprises here
<cfhowlett> schnoodles, but 16.04 worked?
<SSMAdmin> I have a OpenVPN server which I used while on Ubuntu 16.04.  After upgrading to 18.04, the 18.04 will no longer import my *.ovpn configuration file in Network settings - VPN.  It gives an "error" message saying "The plugin does not support import capability".  This even if it has a import dialog box
<fadsa> where can i paste?
<nikolam> and obviously one needs to dig for /usr/bin/ODBCCreateDataSourceQ4 from unixodbc-bin package contents
<BionicMac> fadsa: It is probably already mounted in /media/$USER/some-name  .. do a 'df' and look for any /dev/sdc? entries.
<kostkon> fadsa, paste.ubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> !paste | fadsa
<ubottu> fadsa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fadsa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cfhowlett> fadsa, open that url.  paste your output in screen.
<fadsa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5PqY9kjvxM/
<BionicMac> SSMAdmin: 'apt-cache policy openvpn' see if it installed.
<fadsa> last two sentences in red
<BionicMac> fadsa: common output. It relly means nithing.
<BionicMac> nothing*
<BionicMac> I get the same error on several drives and they work fine.
<fadsa> ok
<fadsa> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/X4RX3k57r3/
<fadsa> i can't open this sd with windows
<BionicMac> fadsa: ok. that tells me you need to access /dev/sdc1 to work with it in Linux. WIndows should see it. vfat is a windows ilesystem.
<fadsa> mm
<fadsa> isn't vfat then.
<kanun> hi i am new to ubuntu 18.04 certainly migrated from windows . i want to apply a theme how to do this ?
<BionicMac> kanun: standard Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<kanun> ubuntu
<kanun> gnome
<BionicMac> not postive but.. probably in preferences.
<fadsa> windows forces me to format
<BionicMac> hit your windows key on the keyboard nd start typing this 'theme' it should lead you right to it.
<fadsa> i read that maybe is udf
<fadsa> udf filesystem
<royal_screwup21> When I try to sudo-get-install a package, I hit this error: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." -- what does this mean, and how do I fix it without going into secure boot?
<royal_screwup21> (I'm on linux, ubuntu 16.04)
<MonkeyDust> kanun  right click on the desktop > change background > go to the base screen > themes
<BionicMac> fadsa: get the data off the card (backup) on linux before you stick t on a windows machine then.
<kanun> ok trying .
<kanun> another questions . i want 5 separate local disk partitions in mu ubuntu but unable to do that.
<kanun> i have only home folder with me and a system partition n
<BionicMac> kanun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<MonkeyDust> kanun  you can go up to 4 primary partitions, so you have to create 3 primary + 1 logacal partition
<fadsa> i can view files with dolphin explorer
<BionicMac> fadsa: perfect! =) smile and celebrate.
<kanun> ok . where can i install radeon r5 graphics drivers ?? i dont find any ?
<fadsa> but, i want to know what filesystem is
<BionicMac> kanun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kanun> ok thank u
<BionicMac> kanun: You're welcome.
<BionicMac> fadsa: You know. vfat. end of story.
<fadsa> isn't vfat
<BionicMac> fadsa: # sudo blkid | grep sdc
<BionicMac> /dev/sdc1: UUID="20AB-F614" TYPE="vfat"
<BionicMac> fadsa: your paste dude.
<fadsa> i know
<MonkeyDust> kanun  just checked, you have to install 'themes', first
<BionicMac> If you are having fickle trouble with it, back it up, reformat it. Save your data first.
<BionicMac> fadsa: ^
<MonkeyDust> (i'm not using ubuntu atm, had to check)
<BionicMac> fadsa: If you want to use it on Windows and Linux then use vfat.
<fadsa> windows can't read it
<fadsa> force me to format
<BionicMac> fadsa: I am saying man. If you are having trouble with it like that... then back it up on Linux .. then reformt it on linux to VFAT , fresh clean reformat.
<BionicMac> fadsa: save your data first.
<fadsa> windows disk manager show raw filesystem
<BionicMac> fadsa: well you need to check in #windows then.
<BionicMac> fadsa: I am giving you the answer three times.
<fadsa> i can't do that
<noobFirstday> ubuntu wont start after dual boot install
<fadsa> this sd card works with a machine
<fadsa> and i need to know what filesystem is to format
<spikebike> fadsa: #1 backup the card, #2 format it under windows, #3 be happy
<cfhowlett> #4 don't worry
<guiverc> :)
<BionicMac> #5. have a beer.
<lapaga> #4 should be before #3
<petaflot> hello! I just upgraded to 18.04 and realized (with great pain) that neither lightdm, xdm, gdm, slim or even kdm can be found in apt. so.. what display manager should I use?
<BionicMac> #5 is #1
<fadsa> i don't what to format anything
<spikebike> petaflot: how about the default?
<fadsa> nothing*
<guiverc> lapaga, we all read it that way I bet ... i wish BionicMac
<petaflot> spikebike: it was xubuntu ; the default _was_ lightdm but it stopped working after the upgrade. so what is the new default?
<spikebike> gdm
<petaflot> spikebike: unable to locate package gdm.
<guiverc> gdm3
<MonkeyDust> !find gdm
<ubottu> Found: gdm3, gir1.2-gdm-1.0, libgdm-dev, libgdm1, gdmap, lcgdm-dbg, liblcgdm-dev, liblcgdm1, peace-gdm-theme, sabily-gdm-themes (and 407 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gdm&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<lapaga> fadsa, i am sure it will not say anything different but have you tried gparted or disks?
<fadsa> i tried gparted
<noobFirstday> ubuntu wont start after dual boot install
<petaflot> guiverc: looks a little better, but still not good enough: no installation candidates
<MonkeyDust> noobFirstday  what happesn when you try
<noobFirstday> i boot into windows
<petaflot> MonkeyDust: your bot refers to artful. this is bionic
<MonkeyDust> !find gdm bionic
<ubottu> Found: gdm3, gir1.2-gdm-1.0, libgdm-dev, libgdm1, gdmap, liblcgdm-dev, liblcgdm1, peace-gdm-theme, sabily-gdm-themes, tropic-gdm-theme (and 233 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gdm&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<guiverc> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gdm3  (you said 18.04 i believe)
<kostkon> petaflot, pastebin your sources.list
<fadsa> When I start gparted, it says: you can not partition off the disk
<kostkon> petaflot, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<BionicMac> noobFirstday: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<noobFirstday> i already have that opened in atab
<noobFirstday> but
<noobFirstday> its not helping
<noobFirstday> thats why im here
<MonkeyDust> noobFirstday  keep it in one line
<petaflot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yz5dG97P6f
<lapaga> sounds like grub needs to be updated
<kostkon> petaflot, you could try selecting a different mirror in software & updates
<noobFirstday> this has to be the worst support ever
<petaflot> kostkon: actually I can't use the way you suggest, I just used "startx", desktop shows but not the menu
<cfhowlett> you do realize we are all unpaid volunteers?  users like you?  petaflot
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  i guess that was for noobFirstday
<guiverc> noobFirstday, go and use a paid support service then
<cfhowlett> doh!  yes.  sorry.
<BionicMac> noobFirstday: Dual booting has many caveats. It isn't a one-fix-solution. It is usually an issue if you haven't done it before.
<petaflot> cfhowlett: actually, since cannonical is a company, I did suppose that _some_ of you would be cannonical employees. did I say anything wrong?
<BionicMac> guiverc: =)
<cfhowlett> petaflot, easy alternative: install virtualbox in windows.  install ubuntu to virtualbox.  done
<petaflot> cfhowlett: oh that is sweet. windows runs to a crawl on this box. I wouldn't imagine running another OS in a VM
<petaflot> cfhowlett: my "easy alternative" would be "get rid of ubuntu definitely and never install it ever again"
<cfhowlett> ahhh, right, then. plan 2: install ubuntu.  add vbox.  install windows to vbox.
<cfhowlett> ... and I'm officially out of this discussion
<MonkeyDust> out of ideas
<petaflot> .. and stick to gentoo, arch, or why not even slackware
<noobFirstday> i thought this place would be more welcoming as i read ubuntu to be a noob distro. going back to windows ;)
<blackflow> petaflot: gentoo ++  :)
<BionicMac> petaflot: cfhowlett was speaking to noobFirstday.
<petaflot> BionicMac: uh, thanks. that's now how I had understood it
<BionicMac> wow .. edgy customers tonight. We are willing to help, but you have to help us help you.
<petaflot> blackflow: well.. that computer is not mine.. can't really expect a more-than-noob to use and manage a gentoo box :-/
<petaflot> kostkon: were you suggesting that my sources.list seems correct (but that the mirror itself could be faulty?) (juste to make sure)
<lapaga> petaflot,  what does apt list lightdm say?
<petaflot> lapaga: just says nothign found
<lapaga> or xdm or gdm3
<petaflot> lapaga: xdm: finds libxdmcp6
<zenofpython> pls am trying to update and i got this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KzkRXrzvfP/ someone help here?
<petaflot> lapaga: gdm3: no results
<MonkeyDust> zenofpython  i guess yakkety is eol
<cfhowlett> errr just a bit dead
<MonkeyDust> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<BionicMac> Is anyone looking at this before upgrading? :: -. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<cfhowlett> zenofpython, you must install a supported version.  16.04 is LTS as is 18.04.  18.04 just came out.
<zenofpython> OK, i got to remove it then
<cfhowlett> BionicMac, notes?  we don't read no stinking notes!
<petaflot> BionicMac: I did read the release notes.. only _after_ I ran into problems (my bad, I guess). just did the way I always did: update, upgrate, update dist in sources.list, update, dist-upgrade. usually works
 * petaflot set the mirror to ftp://mirror.switch.ch fixed some errors already, got some packages to upgrade.. looks like ch.ubuntu.com is broken. thank you canonical
<BionicMac> petaflot: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04.1's release expected in late July.
<petaflot> BionicMac: out of curiosity, have you anything to do with canonical?
<petaflot> except, of course, sitting on the ubuntu channel
<MonkeyDust> petaflot  we're all volunteers
<petaflot> got it. anyway, I must go (and hurry up)
<BionicMac> Peanut: That is a pretty clear statement that coanonical has on the link I posted. 18.04 Release Notes.
<petaflot> will leave the update running and comme back if needed
<BionicMac> err petaflot ^^
<petaflot> thanks for you time and enjoy your sunday
<Assid> hi
<Assid> so i would like to move from 17.04 to 18.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Assid
<ubottu> Assid: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<petaflot> actually I'll come back and let you know how it happened. I wouldn't have thought one of ubuntu's official mirrors would be broken
<cfhowlett> petaflot, they have to be maintained.  usually, they self correct within hours and life continues
<ducasse> petaflot: you cam ask/report it in #ubuntu-mirrors
<raoshuang> hi
<raoshuang> 你们好
<Nitrigaur> KVM Virtual Machine Manager complains that SpiceClientGtk is missing when starting VM with graphical GUI, but it show as having been installed (Ubuntu 18.04, upgraded from 17.10)
<raoshuang> 这是什么
<cfhowlett> !cn | raoshuang
<ubottu> raoshuang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<raoshuang> ？？
<raoshuang> 你能用中文吗
<kab0m> How do i change settings like color depth or keyboard layout in KRDC when connecting via VNC?
<SSMAdmin> BionicMac, about your answer, to use apt-cache policy openvpn to se if it is installed.  The problem is not on the VPN server, the problem is on my local computer, where I am not able to import the VPN-server generated *.opvn file containing the keys I need to initate a VPN connection to the server
<sasho199> Hello, does anyone know how to change resolution, after I use the command xrandr I am given only the option 800x600, while my computer is capable of much higher
<SSMAdmin> Here was the problem: I have a OpenVPN server which I used while on Ubuntu 16.04.  After upgrading to 18.04, the 18.04 will no longer import my *.ovpn configuration file in Network settings - VPN.  It gives an "error" message saying "The plugin does not support import capability".  This even if it has a import dialog box
<brainwash> sasho199: is that a system with a nvidia gpu? in this case you probably have to install the nvidia driver first
<SSMAdmin> Ubuntu 16.04 was my client machine, which was able to import the *.opvn file.  When I upgrade my client machine to 18.04 I am no longer able to import the *.opvn file
<sasho199> brainwash: Yes it is, but any nvidia driver causes my computer to go black screen after I install it
<brainwash> sasho199: black screen after login? or is the login greeter already not visible?
<sasho199> brainwash: after I enter my decryption password, only a black screen with a blinking underline is visible, I am unable to take any action after that
<JimBuntu> CTRL+ALT+F2 /etc... does that show the boot process in console?
<JimBuntu> SSMAdmin, in the meanwhile, are you able to `sudo openvpn --config /path/to/OVPN/file &` and have a functional VPN session?
<sasho199> Can anyone help with black screen after nvidia driver installation?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lapaga> sasho199, you can purge the nvidia drivers
<sasho199> lapaga: I mean to properly install the driver so I dont get the black screen, is that what you are refering to as well?
<lapaga> sasho199, which driver?
<sasho199> lapaga: nvidia 390 is what I tried, but got a black screen, now Im running on the nouveau driver but it seems that 800x600 is the only res I get with it
<lapaga> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/01/31/install-nvidia-390-25-ubuntu-17-10-18-04/
<brainwash> check the bug tracker also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<SSMAdmin> JimBuntu, dont' know if you got my last message, I now have a functional VPN connection after running your suggested command: '`sudo openvpn --config /path/to/OVPN/file &`
<JimBuntu> SSMAdmin, yay. I did not see your message about it. At least now you can function while you resolve the main issue with it not working from the GUI.
<SSMAdmin> JimBuntu, at least I have verified that there is nothing wrong with the *ovpn file
<SSMAdmin> JimBuntu, but how and where do I go from here?  It must be a bug in 18.04 somewhere, that make it impossible to import the file?
<sasho199> lapaga: Im going to try to install 396 now, hopefully I can remove it through the recovery mode
<sasho199> lapaga: if it does not work
<JimBuntu> SSMAdmin, I would not doubt that it's a bug. You may be able to work around the issue by locating the directory/file that imports are placed into and manually placing your OVPN info into it
<JimBuntu> SSMAdmin, I don't know the first thing about where that is though as I only use OpenVPN from the command line :-(
<SSMAdmin> JimBuntu, ok, thanks a lot for your help.  At least I am now able to use VPN when needed :-)
<JimBuntu> SSMAdmin, you are welcome, glad I could be of some help.
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, do you intend use the GUI or the cli ?
<sasho199> Can anyone halp with installing nvidia driver, I am getting a blank screen after installing and rebooting the system
<brainwash> sasho199: check the bug tracker also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390
<laptop> hello
<brainwash> sasho199: maybe upload log file(s) from inside /var/log/xorg/
<brainwash> sasho199: so we can have a look
<sasho199> brainwash: How do I do that?
<laptop> I wrote a message a few weeks ago indicating that i wanted to install a windows iso from ubuntu and i was told it could not be done without a flash drive or usb drive, i wanted to let you know it can be done with only one hd
<JimBuntu> pastebin.com
<BluesKaj> oops
<sasho199> brainwash: I cant access this chat from the computer that has the nvidia problem, I can only enter recovery mode, what can I do from there to give you the information needed?
<laptop> anyone know how to install runescape on ubuntu
<brainwash> sasho199: you could uninstall the nvidia driver, reboot and then upload these files
<brainwash> sasho199: maybe copy them first somewhere else when in recovery mode, so they don't get overwritten later
<sasho199> brainwash: I tried the purge command from recovery, the problem persists afterwards though
<brainwash> sasho199: is nouveau still blacklisted?
<brainwash> sasho199: check inside /etc/modprobe.d/
<sasho199> brainwash: I dont know how to do that
<brainwash> sasho199: or if you have a network connection, try with "cat some_file.txt | nc termbin.com 9999"
<brainwash> grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*
<sasho199> brainwash: I a noobs noob when it comes to this, can you tell me what the first thing I should do is after I enter recovery mode
<brainwash> type "grep nouveau /etc/modprobe.d/*" and hit enter
<SSMAdmin> BluesKaj, I prefer setting VPN connection in the GUI
<Oxx> I cant use wget as user on my shell...how to give privilege from root to user ?
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, ok
<benonsoftware> Oxx: what happens when you try to use wget?
<Oxx> benonsoftware: http://dpaste.com/3NF3ZJ9
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, your VPN provider should have have a method or tutorial how to install the GUI
<sasho199> brainwash: ok, done, I get four things - blacklist nouveau,and 3 more. then i get some message saying timed out waiting for some device
<benonsoftware> Oxx: It appears that you don't have write access to the folder you're running wget in.
<benonsoftware> Are you somewhere in your home folder or elsewhere?
<Oxx> benonsoftware: no where :D
<Oxx> out of folders :D
<brainwash> sasho199: so, nouveau is indeed still blacklisted, and therefore not loaded
<benonsoftware> Oxx: Try running "cd ~" (without the quotes) and then running wget again.
<sasho199> brainwash: so now what?
<Oxx> benonsoftware: nothing..
<Oxx> same
<benonsoftware> You'd then probably want to contact an admin and asking if you can get write access somewhere.
<Oxx> benonsoftware: im an admin :)
<benonsoftware> There's not much that you can do to get around that.
<brainwash> sasho199: delete that file
<Oxx> but i don know how to give permissions
<ioria> Oxx, are you root ?
<Oxx> ioria yes
<sasho199> brainwash: What is the command for that
<ioria> Oxx, pwd what says ?
<Oxx> ioria: /
<brainwash> sasho199: rm /etc/modprobe.d/FILENAME.conf
<benonsoftware> Oxx: What's the output of 'echo $HOME'?
<SSMAdmin> BluesKaj, I think you misunderstand a bit.  In any Ubuntu client machine, you should be able to import a *opvn file generated by the OpenVPN server somewhere else on the planet. Importing such a file does not need a specific tutorial.  Import function is the same for all
<Oxx> benonsoftware: /
<brainwash> sasho199: the output of the grep command tells you what file that is
<ioria> Oxx, exit from root
<SSMAdmin> BluesKaj, the problem here is a bug in 18.04 that make it impossible to import the file
<Oxx> ioria im logged in through user acc
<ioria> Oxx, ok, drop root
<Oxx> what do you mean ?
<ioria> Oxx, exit
<Oxx> yes ?
<ioria> Oxx,  run    id
<sasho199> brainwash: I presume FILENAME is the placeholder, I wrote the name I got previously which is: nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf, I got that its a read only file
<Oxx> from user acc ?
<ioria> Oxx,     id    should return acc
<Oxx> done
<Oxx> and what now ?
<ioria> Oxx,     cd /
<Oxx> uid=1000(klej) gid=1000(klej) groups=1000(klej),27(sudo),110(lxd)
<ioria> Oxx,     so it's not acc
<Oxx> its user acc
<ioria> nope
<brainwash> sasho199: run "mount -o rw,remount /"
<Oxx> ioria how ?
<brainwash> sasho199: to make / writable too
<ioria> Oxx,     you are klej not acc
<Oxx> hm..
<Oxx> klej is username
<Oxx> i did useradd
<ioria> Oxx,     you probably don't have sudo rights
<sasho199> brainwash: it told me that special device remount does not exists
<Oxx> ioria how to make it
<ioria> Oxx,     you need a sudo granted user to give new user sudo right  (or recovery)
<Oxx> ioria: how to add tha rights
<Oxx> please explain
<ioria> Oxx,   firts you need a user with sudo rights
<ioria> *first
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, understood about the file import, i've done it myself using the PIA VPN provider, thier linux support very good. One creates a dir  and uses wget to import the files to your dir.
<Oxx> explain how to add it
<Oxx> ioria
<ioria> Oxx,   grep sudo /etc/group
<Oxx> from this acc ?
<Oxx> sudo:x:27:klej
<Oxx> ioria
<ioria> Oxx,   ok, cd /
<brainwash> sasho199: sadly, no idea
<Oxx> ioria done
<sasho199> brainwash: I added asapce that you did not have in there, but I tried it without the space, i think now it worked, but nothing was written after i wrote the command
<ioria> Oxx,   sudo wget https://www.unrealircd.org/unrealircd4/unrealircd-4.0.17.tar.gz
<sasho199> brainwash: a space*
<brainwash> sasho199: so, try the "rm" command again
<Oxx> ioria its ok, but when i did tar zxfv Permissions denied :S
<sasho199> brainwash: nothing, I treid the grep also, no output
<benonsoftware> You'd need to be root (or sudo), whenever you do something with that file.
<SSMAdmin> BluesKaj, ok.  I just downloaded the file in Firefox, put it somewhere on my local harddrive, imported it i 16.04, it worked.  I then upgraded to 18.04, tried to import the same file, even a new downloaded file, 18.04 refuses to import the file, giving error message.  Inititating the VPN connection from command line works fine though
<brainwash> sasho199: this means that you've successfully removed that .conf file I guess
<Oxx> benonsoftware: so what to do now
<brainwash> sasho199: and you should be able to boot into the graphical session again
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, no need to to re-import the file again, the same files on 16.04 should work on 18.04
<ioria> Oxx,  you need sudo tar ; but don't do that ... mkdir a folder and decompress
<Oxx> i did with sudo tar
<Oxx> and now i cant cd to folder...
<SSMAdmin> BluesKaj, yes I know, but download a new, just to make sure the old file was not corrupted
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, FF auto places downloded files in ~/Downloads
<benonsoftware> Oxx: You'd want to be root to cd to the folder. I'd advise you to have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions to see if you can sort out your permission problems.
<ioria> Oxx,  works here without an issue
<Oxx> benonsoftware: bro, only i want is to install unrealircd on user acc and thats all
<SSMAdmin> BluesKaj, yes, unless you tell it to place the file elsewhere.  But this is not part of the issue here.  Where the file is put has nothing to do with the importproblem
<BluesKaj> SSMAdmin, Ive been using the same .ovpn files in /etc/openvpn since 15.04
<benonsoftware> Oxx: Well, as the user klej cd ~
<BluesKaj> bbl...
<benonsoftware> Oxx: Then what's the output of pwd?
<Oxx> benonsoftware
<Oxx> nothin
<benonsoftware> What do you mean nothing?
<Oxx> empty field
<Oxx> no output result
<benonsoftware> So nothing happens when you enter 'pwd'?
<Oxx> cd ~
<Oxx> pwd result: /
<benonsoftware> And that is as the klej user?
<Oxx> benonsoftware: yes
<sasho199> brainwash: now reboot doesnt work
<benonsoftware> How did you create that account?
<Oxx> benonsoftware: useradd
<brainwash> sasho199: what does that mean?
<brainwash> sasho199: you cannot boot at all now?
<ioria> Oxx,  ls /home   ; you probably don't have a klej home
<sasho199> brainwash: well normally if I write "reboot" in the recovery mode, the computer restarts, but now does not do anything
<Oxx> ls /home
<Oxx> pma1gb
<benonsoftware> Oxx: You want to run 'mkhomedir_helper klej'
<Oxx> ioria
<Oxx> benonsoftware no
<ioria> Oxx,  useradd != adduser
<Oxx> wait
<sasho199> brainwash: Seems like no commands work, I can write them but when I press enter I just get a new line
<Oxx> adduser= username ?
<benonsoftware> Oxx: The reason you don't have a home dir for klej is that when you created the user, you used useradd which needs extra flags for it to create a home dir. However if you had used adduser it does the setup for you. So in the future you should use adduser to create your accounts.
<brainwash> sasho199: not much you can do then other than pressing the power button
<ioria> Oxx, i always use  adduser  because takes care of everything
<brainwash> sasho199: no idea why it happened
<Oxx> benonsoftware: please wait
<benonsoftware> Oxx: mkhomedir_help will setup a home dir for klej and add it to /etc/passwd
<sasho199> brainwash: some commands do work, like echo or help
<brainwash> sasho199: does "dmesg" work?
<Oxx> benonsoftware: no im logged in as root, so what to do now
<sasho199> brainwash: yes, I got hundreds of lines as output
<cfhowlett> root or administrator Oxx
<Oxx> root
<benonsoftware> Oxx: Run 'mkhomedir_help klej', then you'd be able to login as klej and download unreal in the home dir.
<Oxx> mkhomedir_help: command not found
<sasho199> brainwash: last line says remounted, opts: errors=remount-ro
<brainwash> sasho199: maybe try "systemctl reboot"
<brainwash> sasho199: could give you some more info in case it fails
<Oxx> benonsoftware: command not found
<SSMAdmin> ioria, yesterday you helped med change the system (18.04 server) from networkd to Network Manager to have control of my network connections. Could my current problem with errors when importing a working *.ovpn file be related to yesterdays problem with networkd/Network Manager? (reposted this as I now lost connection)
<benonsoftware> Oxx: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sasho199> brainwash: did not work, I got: Transaction is destructive
<brainwash> sasho199: oh boy.. this whole recovery thing seems to be a never ending story
<Zteam> Hi all! just a small question. I have a shared folder (shared from Ubuntu via Samba) I shared this folder from nautilus and did uncheck "allow other to write to this folder", yet I can still write a new folder from another computer on my network?
<benonsoftware> Oxx: Oh, sorry I typo'd it. Should be 'mkhomedir_helper klej'.
<Zteam> this is on Ubuntu 18.04, why is this happening?
<sasho199> brainwash: previously I just reinstalled ubuntu after I tried to install the driver and it failed like this
<SSMAdmin> Is it so that a fresh Ubuntu 1804 server uses networkd, while a 18.04 desktop version uses Network Manager?  And by first installing the server, then enchange it with ubuntu-desktop, this could make some trouble..something missing, a package, a module,...something?
<sasho199> brainwash: But I can afford to do that seeng that its a fresh install with no data on it
<Oxx> benonsoftware: 17
<sasho199> brainwash: Is there anything I can do, or should I just hold the power button?
<brainwash> sasho199: power button
<lapaga> sasho199, might be best to install it from scratch if you have nothing on it
<brainwash> sasho199: pressing it once first
<sasho199> brainwash: I tried pressing it once, did not work
<brainwash> sasho199: :/
<sasho199> brainwash: is it risky to hold the power button?
<brainwash> shouldn't be
<brainwash> and what else could you do? :)
<Zteam> nope it's not
<brainwash> maybe killing pid 1 (systemd) could work
<sasho199> brainwash: the whole thing seems very usntable with the nvidia drivers in ubuntu, I tried many times, and still even if it works I get the feeling that I can get into this sort of thing where I just have to reinstall my system(not a problem now, but maybe a big problem if it was not a fresh install)
<brainwash> is that a pascal gpu chip?
<brainwash> nvidia gt(x) 1xxx
<Zteam> the Nvida drivers works flawlessy for me with Ubuntu 18.04 with my maswell card
<sasho199> brainwash: my video card is geforce gtx 950m
<lapaga> there is your problem
<sasho199> brainwash: just started again, does not work
<brainwash> so, it's a hybrid graphics system probably
<sasho199> brainwash, lapaga: So what can I do to run ubuntu like that, nothing I tried works, only using the default driver which gives me a resolution of 800x600
<Zteam> sasho199, have you tried to presssing CTRL + F5 and see if you can log into a terminal?
<Zteam> if you can you can just do sudo apt purge nvidia-*
<lapaga> try an older graphics driver
<Zteam> that should uninstall the nvidia driver for you
<blackflow> sasho199: I don't have the full backlog, did you try with the proprietary driver?
<sasho199> Zteam, I dod that already, but did not solve my black screen problem
<lapaga> sasho199, i think you said the kernnel driver gives you 800x600 maybe you should try and change that as opposed to installing a driver that does not work
<sasho199> lapaga, blackflow: I tried 4 different things already: the proprietary driver from the additional drivers tab(nvidia-390), I tried adding ppa repository and tried both drivers from there(nvidia-390 and 396) and also tried 372 following a guide somewhere
<sasho199> lapaga: Well I tried that and someone told me that if I have nvidia I should first isntall the nvidia driver
<Zteam> sasho199, you mean you only got a completly black screen then you attempted CTRL + F5 too? or do you mean after uninstalling the nvidia driver
<sasho199> Zteam: I was in recovery mode and I purged nvidia* then i rebooted and got the same
<sasho199> Zteam: just a flashing underscore and I couldnt do anything
<lapaga> sasho199, it just seems to me that you can spend another 3 days trying to fix the problem or just install from scratch since you have nothing on it
<Zteam> sasho199, well, then it can't really be the nvidia driver that is giving you issues.....
<sasho199> lapaga: Yes thats what I was doing this whole time, but I dont know how to get the system running properly even if I do a clean install
<sasho199> Zteam: The system worked before I installed the nvidia driver
<Zteam> sasho199, try to reboot into bios / uefi and try to deactive your built-in grahpcis card (if you have too)
<lapaga> sasho199, if you install from scratch how would the computer know that you ever tried to install the nvidia drivers?
<Zteam> sasho199, well, assuming that apt command didn't fail the nvidia driver should be gone from your computer
<sasho199> Zteam: the nouveau driver worked and I could work with the computer but only at 800x600, when I asked how to fix that I got a responce that if I have a nvidia card, I should Install the nvidia driver
<kab0m> Is there any way i can disable the "screen edges" aka "hot corners" feature via a terminal-command in KDE/Kubuntu?
<sasho199> lapaga: What I tried is install the system( with nomodeset otherwise it freezes), then reboot
<sasho199> lapaga: then it works at 800x600 and if I try to install an nvidia driver I get a blank screen with a flashing underscore
<sasho199> lapaga: the black screen is after I reboot
<Zteam> kab0m, ubuntu-tweak can disable it, but I don't know if it works with kde
<kab0m> Zteam: do you mean via gui or scripting? Cause i need a terminal-command i can use
<sasho199> So long story short, my problem is that I cant get my system to work with an ndivia driver
<Zteam> kab0m, it's gui, it might having some commandline options as well but u'm not sure
<kab0m> Zteam: thx
<Zteam> sasho199, dumb question: do you have any external screen connected to this computer? (if so try to unplug that screen first)
<Zteam> ?
<sasho199> Zteam: no I dont
<mat2> hello
<eric_lee> first,you must install the ndivia driver. and second,you need install the right ndivia driver.
<mat2> I have an error msg after upgrade 16.04 => 18.04
<mat2> at session login, /home/m**/.bashrc: ligne 5 : "=" : identifiant non valide
<mat2> sorry my error message is in french...
<Zteam> sasho199, okey, you can try this ppa and see if it solves your issue https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ,ppas is unsupported on this channel, but I think it's your best bet
<sasho199> Zteam, lapaga, blackflow: Do you know what I should do to get the nvidia driver working or get my system working normally with the nouveau driver?
<sasho199> Zteam: I alrady tried both drivers from this ppa and they cause the black screen issue as well
<Zteam> sasho199, before installing this ppa, make sure to install ppa-purge with apt-get
<lionwolf> mat2: are you able to get some prompt? or use another user login?
<sasho199> Zteam: Can you explain that last statement?
<mat2> lionwolf>everything else works normaly
<lionwolf> mat2: can you pastebin your ~/.bashrc file?
<mat2> <lionwolf>maybe just the line with the problem here?
<lionwolf> mat2: ok, pastebin the context as well
<Zteam> sasho199, sure, ppa-purge allows you revert any changes you made by installing packages from any ppa (in theory)
<mat2> export $PATH = "$HOME/.local/venvs/weboob/bin:$PATH"
<mat2> 1st line of the file
<mat2> 1~4 are comments
<Zteam> sasho199, so try to do ppa purge ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa  to clean out any changes from that ppa
<lionwolf> mat2: and line 5?
<mat2> line 5 is export PATH ....
<mat2> <lionwolf>line 5 is export PATH ....
<lionwolf> mat2: make it "export PATH=$HOME/.local...."
<lionwolf> no spaces between PATH and = etc
<Zteam> sasho199, still if you have 2 graphics card in your computer, be sure to visit BIOD / UEIFI and make sure the built-in one is truly disabled
<mat2> line 5 is export PATH ....seems it is ok...
<lionwolf> and remove the $ before path
<Zteam> Hi all! just a small question. I have a shared folder (shared from Ubuntu via Samba) I shared this folder from nautilus and did uncheck "allow other to write to this folder", yet I can still write a new folder from another computer on my network?
<mat2> strange, I didn't get errors with this file before upgrade, (or maybe I didn't saw it?)
<lionwolf> mat2: guessing you didn't see it
<mat2> thank you very much <lionwolf>!
<lionwolf> mat2: no problem
<mat2> I didn't use IRC for years, pleased to see it is still alive!
<BluesKaj> very much alive
<sasho199> Zteam: Isnt there a way to switch between then like it is in windows?
<Zteam> sasho199, never tried it myself, but bumblebee should be able to do that
<lionwolf> Zteam: what are the permissions of the dir? try ls -ld /path/to/dir
<Guest5333> hello
<Guest5333> hello
<Guest5333> quiy
<Zteam> lionwolf, it's drwxrwxrwx
<lionwolf> Zteam: change it to chmod 770
<Zteam> lionwolf, yes, that should solve it, but I don't get why SAMBA doesn't obey, then I unticked "allow others to write this folder", seems a little bit misleading with that button there if doesn't care about it?
<dek> hi
<SSMAdmin> Problem importing VPN *ovpn files in Ubuntu 18.04 is solved.  Solution 'sudo apt install network-manager-openvpn-gnome'
<Guest69098> do i send to channel? can you read me? connected via guest!
<cfhowlett> we c u Guest69098
<Guest69098> yep seems so :)
<Guest69098> yea ty
<SSMAdmin> and reboot..
<Guest69098> can somebody recommend me some GUI tool to read out hardware informations? i am struggling to get my sound to work on some older amd + latest ubuntu 18.04lts.
<cfhowlett> Guest69098, in a terminal: inxi -F | pastebinit
<bla> Guest69098: pavucontrol
<Guest69098> fresh install. it said "can not locate inxi". i am doing an apt-get update and upgrade. grrr
<Guest69098> tysm cfhowlett http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mDGYkVqNBm/
<lapaga> Guest69098, install pavucontrol
<Guest69098> it kinda only recognizes the digital output. but i am not using the digitial output. got my speakers connected via 3.5mm
<cfhowlett> pavucontrol would be helpful Guest69098
<Guest69098> lapaga: just did. can only choose the spdif digital outout. but i cant connect my speakers via spdif.
<gawen> how can ubuntu reenable my touchpad when it has been disabled in bios?
<Guest69098> yam yam. got some sound out of it. now on my way trying to get 2.1, 4.1 or 5.1 to work :) thanks so far lapaga cfhowlett bla
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Guest69098
<MRdef> heello
<ic3> s
<ic3> s
<ic3> hi
<juan_> hi
<Guest69098> kind of sad. when i change the volume level on my subwoofer it does show to do something. but the subwoofer isnt playing at all.
<tomreyn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> Guest69098: ^
<BluesKaj> !alsamixer | Guest69098
<BluesKaj> !info alsamixer | Guest69098
<ubottu> Guest69098: Package alsamixer does not exist in artful
<BluesKaj> that's BS
<BluesKaj> artful?
<ducasse> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): Utilities for configuring and using ALSA. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 951 kB, installed size 2216 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Guest69098> tomreyn: BluesKaj tysm. got my subwoofer to work. but its strange. when i change volume level on my sub it changes kind of the sound of all speakers tho. if i turn up the volume, the subwoofer level stays the same but i volume up my front speakers. if i lower the volume on my sub, the sub stays same but my frontspeakers playing on a lower level
<BluesKaj> Guest69098, anyway open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure your vol ctls are cranked up with no MM in the box, also check that automute is disabled
<Guest69098> this 8 year old mainboard just seems to be out of supports xd.
<Guest69098> alsamixer ill check that ty BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Guest69098, I have as mobo that's 10yrs old and itr works fine on 18.04 including the sound
<badsekter> Guest69098: you could try installing pulseaudio too
<Guest69098> probably just how to set it up. all speakers play sound, so all channels are connected.
<BluesKaj> it's installed by default badsekter
<Guest69098> badsekter: besides pavucontrol?
<badsekter> Guest69098: if you got that you probably have pulseaudio installed anyway
<badsekter> Guest69098: maybe you should uninstall pulseaudio and go with alsa alone
<BluesKaj> one can do that, but at the expense of webaudio badsekter
<badsekter> BluesKaj: didn't know thatg
<Guest32919> Hi guys. Just installed ubuntu 18.04 and find that image scan for linux is not identifying my epson printer anymore. It worked fine on earlier versions of ubuntu. Did a bit of googling but no much help. it says sane change has brken soem thrid party scanner drivers on launchpad. Can  some one guide me in the right directions. thanks
<BluesKaj> sometimes on older ubuntu versions , intel audio would work well everything...not sure about now tho
<BluesKaj> without pulseaudio that is
<BluesKaj> Guest32919, seen this?  https://tutorialforlinux.com/2017/12/27/epson-printer-utility-ubuntu-18-04-install-guide/
<n-iCe> Hi
<n-iCe> I dont have a larger usb than 1gb can i use minimal.iso right? What de works better for ubuntu gnome?
<chumaumenze> What's special about Ubuntu 18.04?
<laptop> can someone help me install runescape on ubuntu
<n-iCe> That is lte, and new
<eric_lee> you can install the minimal system,and then connect the internet to install the ubuntu-desktop.
<laptop> it is faster than 16.04
<n-iCe> eric_lee yeah, im installing lxde minimal installation thanks
<laptop> and are the graphics drivers better in 18.04 for older intel graphics cards
<eric_lee> laptop:the newer ubuntu version support graphics cards better
<laptop> does it support the older graphics cards better
<eric_lee> laptop:better
<laptop> okay i will install how stable is it now
<laptop> i have intel gma 4500 graphics card
<john1990> hi. I have run into a bit of a network problem in that when my VPN is on I can't connect to my server, is there a way to get around this?
<john_rambo> When I boot my PC is see a "?" in the nm-applet ....It stays like that for 3-4 minutes then the connected icon appears ...Any troubleshooting tips ?
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is there a list of laptop supported in ubuntu18 ?
<adrian_1908> john1990: the server is on another network?
<john1990> adrian_1908: the server is on my LAN
<adrian_1908> john1990: that is certainly weird. maybe a routing issue? I gotta go in a moment, but if you could paste the output of `ip route` with your VPN active, maybe that's instructive.
<john1990> adrian_1908: alright, since you have to jet and I am trans a bunch of stuff (hence vpn off) i'll post the ip route info later. thx for the response
<curlyears> heigh hough.
<adrian_1908> john1990: Yes, I think you can just paste it here (using ubuntu pastebin or w/e) and one of the support people might read it. I suspect this problem won't be too hard to fix. The routing should ensure that traffic to your LAN isn't even considered for VPN tunneling. Good luck!
<curlyears> OK, I haven't uyploaded a text file to a file sharing site in almost a year.  Can someone please suggest a file shgaring site,. and pffer me a quick introduction to usunbg iut?   Thank you;\
<curlyears> I don't remember how to use pastebin.  :(
<curlyears> (yes, I KNOW it's lame, but I haven't used anytthing like it in almost a year, and my memopry is not what it used to bne)\
<john1990> adrian_1908: will do! cheers
<ioria> curlyears,  cat file | nc termbin.com 9999
<curlyears> thanks ioria
<ioria> curlyears,  no prob
<Hdphn> yo yo yo
<Hdphn> how to install ubuntu using systemd-boot
<Hdphn> not useless slow grub
<blackflow> "useless slow grub" lol
<curlyears> OK.   oerhek, if ypou're herte, here is the link to my syslog: http://termbin.com/unay
<laptop> hi has anyone found a difference with ubuntu 18 with an intel gma 4500
<curlyears> can anyone see a reason why the system loginm would blank the scrrren , and reload login   http://termbin.com/unay
<curlyears> here is a syslog.  Can anyone in here determine why ,y login system isn't working?  It just keeps clearing the screen, and looping back to the login splash screen.    *gggrrr***   http://termbin.com/unay
<ioria> curlyears,  April 22 ? maybe an updated one would be better
<IhrFussel> Any idea what this means in dmesg? [9443279.493512] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 80. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<curlyears> ioria:   the only "updated" one I have iss the one for my curremnt live session. and it n4eve4r called login
<trollolol> @IhrFussel someone trying to DDOS your server?
<trollolol> guessing you're running a web server?
<trollolol> if port 80 is open
<aib> shift+space does not enter a space but causes random words to be underlined. WTF, Ubuntu 18.04? What kind of IME did you install and how can I disable it??
<trollolol> dont get the  Sending cookies part though lol
<trollolol> what web server you running?
<IhrFussel> trollolol, yes I have lighttpd running a simple website
<ioria> curlyears, boot your installed system and then open a console and log in
<guest-aklsin> gogl
<trollolol> i would look up the lighttpd doc for what the cookies do
<trollolol> im guessing it's trying to protect you
<trollolol> but yeah
<trollolol> someone is DDOS-ing you by the looks of things :/
<trollolol> or trying to
<trollolol> or there connection is really broken lol
<trollolol> like because their ISP keeps resetting their connection (think great firewall of china) or something
<blackflow> it's "TCP cookies", nothing to do with lighttpd
<trollolol> never heard of TCP cookies lol
<blackflow> kernel's mechanism to protects overflow of connection tables by empty SYNs
<trollolol> but sounds interesting
<blackflow> *to protect against
<trollolol> will have to look into it on wireshark :)
<matjam> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYN_flood
<curlyears> ioria:   I can't get into my installed system.  It gets stuck in asking me to log in.
<ioria> curlyears, in console tty ?
<IhrFussel> I run a game server that uses mainly TCP fpr packets...could that be the reason? But the game runs on port 25000 not 80
<trollolol> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SYN_cookies interesting thanks :)
<ioria> curlyears,  ctrl+alt+Fx
<trollolol> and IhrFussel thats probably how people are finding your IP address :)
<curlyears> ioria:  ubuntui automatically boots into GUI mode.  I have no idea how to change that
<trollolol> and then port 80 is like the first thing you find on a port scan
<curlyears> Fx?
<ioria> curlyears,  when you get the login screen  press   ctrl+alt+Fx
<trollolol> they're probably trying yo crash your game server or something
<blackflow> IhrFussel: is it a new server or IP address?
<curlyears> OK.   if this doesn't work, I will gone for a while, as I'll have to restart the Live Session, which takes forever to load
<ioria> curlyears,  where  Fx is F (1,2,3,4) Function key
<IhrFussel> blackflow, it's a root server @ a public hoster so the IP is well known
<blackflow> IhrFussel: that's not what I asked.
<IhrFussel> I have this server since a few months now, I only see the warning 2 times in dmesg..both recently
<blackflow> IhrFussel: is it a new IP assignment? Did you recently get it? because it often happens with new IP assignments that the traffic for the previous owner still hits up, for various reasons.
<blackflow> IhrFussel: it's probably nothing important then. if you were under DDoS, you'd know it alright, and it won't be a single entry int he logs.
<blackflow> could be broken bots, network scanners, whatever.
<IhrFussel> Alright and this is normal too? dmesg is full of these [9806072.142161] Process accounting resumed
<blackflow> IhrFussel: don't know what that is. googling for it reveals a few suggestions.
<blackflow> IhrFussel: for example: https://plus.google.com/+ViktorKrot/posts/3LcdqUi6Xx6
<stan7> is worth to learn bash?
<stan7> shell scripting
<stan7> is useful?
<IhrFussel> stan7, it is *required* for certain things, but I don't know if you need those
<stan7> because im learning python , do i should learn fist shell scripting? i mean i use linux, but first i think i need to master linux, right?
<stan7> i use linux like my os
<stan7> because maybe im trying to do step 2 without step 1
<compdoc> stan7, you dont need to learn any programming to master linux, but its nice to know if you have a need
<IhrFussel> I use Ubuntu since 14.04 and I randomly learned commands/scripting while using it normally
<stan7> anyway i think its not hard to learn, right? i dont know, looks easy
<stan7> shell scripting
<compdoc> ha
<IhrFussel> blackflow, atop could cause these messages I think...I removed atop from my system and will see if they stop -> https://www.systutorials.com/docs/linux/man/1-atop/#lbAE
<compdoc> Ive scripted a program with shell scripting, took several weeks, and I already knew other types of programming
<stan7> thanks
<stan7> some good books do you recommend about linux?
<Hdphn> no
<Hdphn> just install archlinux
<Hdphn> you will learn entire linux
<Hdphn> in 15 minutes
<rafficer> Hey!
<rafficer> How does one report bugs for ubuntu?
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<oerheks> and register on launchpad
<rafficer> Or is the bug already known that you can't log in on 18.04 after clicking the gear on the loggin screen, where you can choose between xorg or wayland?
<oerheks> rafficer, depends, if you have installed nvidia, Wayland will not show up, as it is not compatible
<oerheks> xorg only then
<rafficer> Not what I mean, let me do a video really quick...
<rafficer> https://i.imgur.com/c8ujKhO.gifv
<rafficer> It will just stay in the purple screen indefinetly
<rafficer> Password is correct both times I enter it and I can reproduce it all the time
<rafficer> Just by clicking on the gear before logging in
<rafficer> If I don't click it, it logs me in perfectly fine.
<oerheks> oh oke, if you click the gear, choose xorg or wayland, then login ?
<oerheks> sure you found a 'bug. a minor failure
<ioria> rafficer, 18.04 ?
<rafficer> Yes
<ioria> rafficer, password is correct ?
<rafficer> This is a freshly upgraded instance. But i had the same problem with a fresh install
<rafficer> Both times, yes
<rafficer> And I can reproduce it all the time
<ioria> rafficer, after the first try, press Cancel and try again
<rafficer> And even if it would be wrong it shouldn't be stuck :P
<rafficer> Give me a moment...
<rafficer> Logs me in after clicking cancel
<rafficer> Also logs me in when I choose either xorg or wayland explicitly again as oerheks suggested and not just "close" the prompt.
<ioria> rafficer, ok, what surprises  me  if the first failed login with the correct password
<ioria> rafficer, can you reboot and login again ?
<rafficer> I take back my last message
<rafficer> Yes, after the reboot it works, as long as I don't click on the gear
<ioria> rafficer, yes, i think it's a bug (gdm or something)
<ioria> rafficer,  check the Point 15 : https://itsfoss.com/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-18-04/
<Lagair> I've figured out how to mount and install ubuntu to an iscsi target. Does anyone know of a good place to start reading to figure out how to boot from it?
<rafficer> ioria, as mentioned above,  that works, yes.
<ioria> rafficer,  guess we need a bug report
<rafficer> Would be glad if someone else could file one... I don't have any accounts to do it.
<ioria> ok
<Rockblast> is there a way to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 or is that not until 18.04.1?
<matjam> officially not until 18.04.1
<rafficer> Rockblast, I just did this. I  followed this: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<matjam> but you can do that
<rafficer> And I didn't need to use the -d flag.
<BionicMac> Rockblast: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_17.10
<matjam> though, I'd suggest considering how many people have had issues, to do a clean install
<matjam> this is why I keep my /home on a different device
<aLeSD> is it normal there's no upgrades for 18.04 ?
<Rockblast> so the information on there is wrong. it says only previous LTS needs to wait for 18.04.1
<john_rambo> When I boot my PC the nm-applet is stuck on a "?" symbol like this >>> https://ibb.co/cW4KDn
<Zteam> how do you mean that is not an offical upgrade?
<Bashing-om> Rockblast: The upgrade path from 17.10 is open. Insure that "any" is set in sotware sources, and 17.10 is fully updated .
<Rockblast> Bashing-om, oh, ok. I am not doing it atm it just didn't work a while back when I tried it. it's not on my machines.
<matjam> I wasn't able to go from 17.10
<Bashing-om> Rockblast: :) .. a while back the path was not open .
<matjam> ah'
<Rockblast> Bashing-om, yeah
<Zteam> strange, well my mine did upgrade but, I did face several errors, but then again my system wasn't healthy even before that upgrade
<Rockblast> I see bugs on old macbooks all the time
<Rockblast> but they miraculously keep working
<transhuman_> Hi! I have a problem with my brother DCP-7040 printer , it wont print, it connects and setups the driver. Anyone know what directory the print jobs are stored in so I can nuke them?
<admn> help, I'm getting crashes on a Ubuntu desktop after using it for only a few minutes. Sometimes it results in blinking caps/scroll lock and sometimes it crashes with screen artifacts.
<john_rambo>  When I boot my PC the nm-applet is stuck on a "?" symbol like this >>> https://ibb.co/cW4KDn
<admn> CPU temp was around 40 deg C so OK
<admn> the computer prior to this was overheating due to bad Geforce Fan, but the part was removed in favor of using onboard video. Can it be a driver conflict?
<kostkon> admn, did you remove the old one?
<kostkon> admn, driver*
<morphyeys_> hello guys!
<morphyeys_> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<admn> kostkon no i did not change any software or drivers
<morphyeys_> any ideas how to fix that
<kostkon> admn, is the onboard an intel one? see if you can find and remove the nvidia driver you were using before
<admn> kostkon it only stays on for a few minutes. is there a "safe mode" that uses some alternate basic driver?
<kostkon> !recovery | admn
<ubottu> admn: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<transhuman_> never mind figured it out
<admn> kostkon once in there how do i remove nvidia driver?
<kostkon> admn, good question
<pavlos> morphyeys_: how did you install java ... via apt install openjdk-11-jdk or via a PPA ?
<Randolf> Huh?  There's a JDK 11 now?  (The last one I know about is JDK 9.)
<morphyeys_> first I have installed openjdk-11-jdk
<kostkon> admn, i guess something along the lines of  sudo apt-get purge nvidia*  not foolproof enough though
<morphyeys_> and I got the error then I've installed it via PPA
<morphyeys_> and again the same error
<admn> kostkon this won't make the computer completely disabled, right?
<morphyeys_> pavlos: I have no idea how to fix it
<admn> kostkon i can try and then if it keeps breaking take additional actions
<kostkon> admn, make sure only nvidia stuff is to be removed
<kostkon> admn, also https://askubuntu.com/q/206283/1651
<morphyeys_> pavlos: are you there?
<pavlos> morphyeys_: yes, I'm getting errors when trying to install 11-jdk
<morphyeys_> so do I need to reinstall my ubuntu 18.04
<morphyeys_> and to install older version or what should I do
<morphyeys_> ?
<hispeed_m> Hi, Bionic Beaver Server: When I change the hostname via sudo su in sudo nano /etc/hostname and then I reboot it always changes back to the old one? I can save and open the file then it is correct but after the reboot it's wrong again and the old name.
<CoJaBo> I like how "mark applications that play audio" just utterly, spectacularly, does not work
<CoJaBo> this isn't the right tab.
<admn> OK trying
<kostkon> CoJaBo, it makes sense now
<CoJaBo> I mean, for what I posted :P
<kostkon> CoJaBo, y
<pavlos> morphyeys_: it installed 8-jdk clean so I guess some files are missing from 11-
<oerheks> hispeed_m, you need to change it in 2 places..
<oerheks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<oerheks> !info hostnamectl
<morphyeys_> pavlos: what do I need to do?
<ubottu> Package hostnamectl does not exist in artful
<pavlos> morphyeys_: sudo apt install openjdk-8-jdk
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: something must be changing it
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: what is it changing to?
<hispeed_m> i changed it from srv-wma-01 to srv-wma-02 in /etc/hostname I save that (nano) when i open the file again it's fine until reboot.
<hispeed_m> as second I changed it in:
<Randolf> pavlos:  If you don't need Java 8 specifically, I'm finding that JDK 9 is working reliably.
<oerheks> hispeed_m, read back, you need to edit /etc/hosts  too
<hispeed_m> sudo nano /etc/hosts but there I'm not sure how it should look like in the end because there was never the original hostname in it
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: try sudo grep -iR "srv-wma-01" /etc
<pavlos> Randolf: when I did apt install javajdk <TAB> it did not offer 9, just 8 and 11
<hispeed_m> 127.0.0.1       srv-wma-02.domain.ch  localhost <- I have there
<pavlos> Randolf: Im helping morphyeys_ so help him
<arooni> anyway to scoop up all my indicators with something like bartender?
<arooni> i have so manny i cant close windows
<hispeed_m> EriC^^> hispeed_m: try sudo grep -iR "srv-wma-01" /etc -> when i do that it looks correct. I did that and rebootet same problem
<hispeed_m> nano /etc/hostname again overwritten....
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: what files does it return when you run the grep command?
<hispeed_m> etc/hosts:127.0.0.1    srv-wma-02.domain.ch  localhost
<hispeed_m> etc/hostname:srv-wma-02
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: try sudo grep -iR "srv-wma-01" /var
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: is this some kind of VPS?
<morphyeys_> pavlos: I have installed it
<hispeed_m> what is UPS? grep yes does something it still working on that
<pavlos> morphyeys_: good!
<EriC^^> hispeed_m: VPS, is it a pc you've rented from a company online?
<curlyears> *AHA*   THERE you guys are!   *sheesh*  :)  :)
<pavlos> morphyeys_: java -version should say 8
<morphyeys_> pavlos: I will try to run the server now
<morphyeys_> may the force be with me
<hispeed_m> ahh EriC^^ no it's offline a testserver for Kopano and virtual on Esxi 6.5 and fresh installation. unfortunately i wrote 01 ^^ but it should be 02 so that's why i want to change because productive system should be later 01 :)
<curlyears> *AHA*  THERE you guys are!!!    :)  :)
<morphyeys_> pavlos: again the same error.. java -version is saying java version "1.8.0_171" Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_171-b11) Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.171-b11, mixed mode)
<pavlos> morphyeys_: someone with java knowledge should jump in ...
<ledeni> morphyeys_, sudo update-alternatives --config java ---- will set java version
<morphyeys_> what to type exactly
<kostkon> curlyears, damn you found us..
<ledeni> morphyeys_, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hispeed_m> EriC^^ it's still working on your grep command... last line it presented me via cli: grep: /var/run/user/1000/gnupg/S.gpg-agent.ssh: No such device or address
<morphyeys_> ledeni: which one to choose?
<ledeni> morphyeys_, it is up to you what you need to use
<curlyears> OK.   I rebooted and tried ctrl-slt-F!-F6, and cntrl-altF8-F12, all withthe same resault.  No terminal session, and the screen blanks to black and stays there.  Nothing else happens.  With ctrl-alt-F7, the screen fflcikers slightly, bvut otherwise remains the same,  In other words, abdsolutely NOTHING happens with ctrl-alt-F7
<morphyeys_> I have no idea what I need to use to run that tomcat server
<ledeni> morphyeys_, i think openjdk 8
<morphyeys_> will try again brb will reboot to see what happens
<curlyears> oerhek?
<tomreyn> curlyears: it's " oerheks "
<curlyears> kostkon:>  yeah.  For some reason, I kept connecting to an incorrect server.
<cyberx> testing
<cyberx> hello
<cyberx> hello every one
<MonkeyDust> cyberx  it works, we see you
<pikapika> Does do-release-upgrade more or less only upgrade installed packages to the new os version or does it overwrite apps and settings, possibly reinstalling things that I've removed?
<curlyears> seen ojerhek
<curlyears> ? seen ojerhek
<curlyears> I guess no channel bot, or it doesn't have that function?
<zergut> Hello
<zergut> is it possible to accidently delete DOcuments directory?
<blackflow> yup.
<MonkeyDust> accidents do happen
<BluesKaj> curlyears, use the tab key to autofinish nicks
<brainwash> pikapika: shouldn't change user settings, but may reinstall uninstalled packages
<kostkon> pikapika, yes it will also update your apps, might alter system settings, it might also reinstall some pacakges, basically any of that could happen
<curlyears> oerheks: sorry I was mis=spelling your nick
<anden> is there any command i can use to lock my mouse x/y axis or perhaps set sensitivity for them individually? i want the computer to help me move my cursor in straight lines
<curlyears> anden"  to what end?
<anden> no particular one, it's just something i wished i could do every now and then
<curlyears> anden:  most applications in which the would be useful alreeady include a means of doing so.
<anden> yeah, but sometimes i find applications that don't. can i do it or not?
<brainwash> anden: you could write a script that utilizes xdotool
<curlyears> anden:  there is no "stock" means of doing so that I know of.  You could probably write a util that would permit it. n (capture mouse driver output, and preprtocess before calling display routines
<anden> i actually just did that, but i don't know if i did the best way. i get some jitter: https://pastebin.com/raw/4wi6e0K7
<brainwash> why didn't you tell us earlier? ...
<anden> because it didn't work well and i was hoping there was something i could simply do with xset or something
<curlyears> anden:  what is the sleep verb for?
<zergut> blackflow MonkeyDust how do you think i can restore it?
<anden> well, the CPU gets kinda overloaded in infinite loops sometimes. i just think of it as good practice. also it should be 1ms (enough for 1000hz mice)
<morphyeys_> ledeni: Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit. again
<morphyeys_> trying to start it from the Eclipse IDE
<curlyears> anden:  try reworking it with a 1msec delay, see if it performs better
<anden> isn't that what 0.001 does already?
<Doow> how do I know which ppa a specific package is installed from (I'm having problems with certbot and I'm trying to find out exactly what I have installed).
<curlyears> oh, yeah.   Sowwy.  I am kinda confused and jittery today.  And highly frustrated with the system problem I am having.  I keep failiung to get the help I need (most probably I am not explaining my situation adequately, or something liuke that
<anden> that sucks :/ what's your problem?
<curlyears> \It doesn't help that I am autistic, and not very bpatient  ~sigh~
<morphyeys_> ledeni: -Djava.endorsed.dirs=/home/siente/tomcatche/endorsed is not supported. Endorsed standards and standalone APIs in modular form will be supported via the concept of upgradeable modules.
<morphyeys_> pavlos: -Djava.endorsed.dirs=/home/siente/tomcatche/endorsed is not supported. Endorsed standards and standalone APIs in modular form will be supported via the concept of upgradeable modules.
<ledeni> morphyeys_, witch version of apache-tomcat
<curlyears> anden:  after an autoimatic update from FreeCAD, the updater told me toi reboot.  I did so, wondering why in hell it would need that.  After typingf my password, the system sits there for about 1.5 seconds, then the screen blanks to black, and after a few secxonds the login splash screen is displayed.,  No matter how many times I try, over andf ove
<curlyears> r.  Something obviously isn't right.
<lapaga> Doow, apt-cache policy packagename
<anden> curlyears: oh, that sucks. did you check your X server logs or whatever?
<anden> and any recently updated files in /var/log
<morphyeys_> ledeni: v8
<pavlos> morphyeys_: did you need to define JAVA_HOME, JRE_HOME and CATALINA_HOME env variables before starting Eclipse
<morphyeys_> pavlos: no
<curlyears> morphyeys_:  shouldnt that ":.../catche/..." read "..,./cache.../"    ??  In other words, I think you missspelled "cache."
<curlyears> anden:>  I looked ythrough one, but I didn't undrestand most of what I was seeing, and found nother that I could identify as "suspicious"
<curlyears> I guess oerhek is not at his KB right now :(
<anden> curlyears: i don't know if sharing logs is taboo here, but if they don't contain anything sensitive, maybe post them for the rest of us to look at so we can provide better help?
<curlyears> yeah, which log? syslog, or Xlog?
<ilyaigpetrov> I've tried to install Ubuntu server 18.04 -- I found out you can't use existing partitions. Or can you?
<curlyears> whatever this is, it is happenbing AFTER the password matching routine runs, so I doubt Xlogs would be very useful
<anden> i'm guessing X, and maybe the one for your display manager?
<ledeni> morphyeys_, can you check it is running service with systemctl status tomcat.service
<anden> curlyears: yeah, maybe.. i just thought since it seems to maybe crash there might be something in some log though
<curlyears> anden:  I am noit sure which "display manager"  I am using.  It's whgatever was the default on the 14.04LTS install
<anden> i'm not even sure if display managers usually have separate log files anway
<anden> curlyears: see if maybe lightdm is there
<curlyears> anden:  more information I didn;'t see h ow to spin in withthe previous:  if I deliberatel;y type abd inincorrect passwd, it identifies it as incorrect, slaps my wrist, and asks for the passwo4rd again (in other words, it works asd it should)
<curlyears> lightdm?  is where?
<curlyears> it wouldn't be "Eclipse" would it?
<curlyears> this is such a quiet channel, for having 1700+ users
<anden> curlyears: and if you keep typing wrong passwords it keeps running until you provide a correct one? also /var/log/lightdm/
<curlyears> yew, it keeps running until a correct [password is entered
<pikapika> brainwash, so is there any tool to take care of these and safely remove them again, or is the only way to just list installed packages before and after and remove with dependencies in mind?
<kostkon> curlyears, it's also sunday, people are busy with other things
<brainwash> pikapika: do-release-upgrade should inform you about what it is doing
<brainwash> pikapika: so, you can note down what it changes
<pikapika> Ok, that should make things a little easier
<MENOO> Hi
<brainwash> pikapika: when it offers to show details, select that and make your notes (or copy paste the lines)
<pikapika> Ok
<brainwash> pikapika: leave the details screen with q
<Dbugger> Is there a way to have better notifications in 18.04? The current ones are quite easy to miss...
<curlyears> lightdm.log shoiws a bunch of debug messages, nnone of which are markewd as "fatal"
<root____> hallo
<root____> oi
<root____> oi
<root____> oi
<EriC^^> hello root____
<root____> you from
<curlyears> root___  I sincerely hgope youy aree being funny, and are n ot iRCing from a root login?
<root____> im from indonesia . and you from
<root____> hallo gays
<root____> how are you
<root____> ðŸ˜
<root____> pada keluar
<root____> ada yang indonesia gak di sini
<MENOO> I recovered lost photos from my hard drive using Photorec, and now i have so many photos some of them are family photos and others are just screenshots and unnecessary pictures, now i need to isolate the family photos from the other photo files is there any software can help me do that, and can save me from doing that manually which would take me so many hours
<anden> curlyears: not sure if it will be of any help, but did you check https://askubuntu.com/questions/715504/x-server-broken-by-free-cad ?
<EriC^^> MENOO: why did you use photorec? was the filesystem damaged?
<MENOO> Eric**: No
<EriC^^> Why then?
<Doow> lapion: thank you
<MENOO> EriC^^: it was suggested to me by a member from this chanel, i told him its an ext4 filesystem type so .. whats important now is that i got what needed recovered! why dou you think i should have used other softaware ?
<ioria> MENOO, because if the fs is not damaged , you can just mount the partition and copy over
<EriC^^> MENOO: because photorec is a last resort type of recovery, when the filesystem is damaged or something like that
<EriC^^> if the partition table is just gone or anything similar to that it would be a waste and unnecessary hard time
<EriC^^> MENOO: what was your initial problem?
<MENOO> EriC^^: well sorry yes it was damaged, now that you explaine, i accidently run a bad command line now i remember yes you're right, am sorry .
<EriC^^> MENOO: what command did you run?
<chamaeleon> rm -rf /*
<EriC^^> chamaeleon: no need to type commands like that
<chamaeleon> I know, but hey it's sunday, everthing is possible ;D
<MENOO> EriC^^: I was trying to clear the tmp dir using pwn rm -r *, but i run it in the Home dir instead !
<curlyears> anden:  his probelm was superfically similar to mine, but his details were not smilar at all.  He finally tracked it to an error in the dependencies on the BR-CAD ionstall
<anden> curlyears: yeah, that's what i thougth too :/ i hoped maybe because it was so similar his solution could work for you too, but probably not
<ioria> curlyears, if you cannot manage to get a shell prompt  (or similar), we cannot help you
<curlyears> thanks, anden
<EriC^^> MENOO: aha, i guess the screenshots are most likely .png files and photos will be .jpeg?
<MENOO_> Eric^^: yes yo're right i really learned from that good lesson !
<EriC^^> MENOO_: try on a screenshot "file filename" and see what you get and same for a family photo
<curlyears> ioria:  OK.  Burt from that wiki article anden referred me to, ctrl-alr-F2 SHOULD giv e me a  text termaihnl login screen.  INstead, it gives ma a blank, black screen, which only changes when I power cycle the system  :( :(
<MENOO_> Eric^^: no everything in jpg unfortunately
<anden> curlyears: does ctrl+alt+F2 work prior to logging in?
<EriC^^> MENOO_: try to install "exif" and see if the photos share a similar tag
<ioria> curlyears, if you cannot login in console (please, try again)  , you might have another kind of issue
<curlyears> anden:>  I have no idea, I've never used it.  But apparntly thats how the guy in that wiki entry gained access to a rtex input screenm and he and IK are ruhnnning the same veriojns of ubuntu (according to his sectioptiuin of his systrem)(
<curlyears> ioria:  I'll go try again, ut it'll take me about 10-15 minutes tyo do so and return'\
<anden> curlyears: yeah, ctrl+alt+f1 - ctrl+alt+f6 allows you to access 6 "virtual consoles" which are fullscreen text terminals that should always work, even when X is not running (it's typically how you control systems that don't have a desktop environment installed)
<ioria> curlyears, try also Recovery from Advanced Options
<curlyears> oops, I hadn't hit <retunr> in the perevious m=essage.   Sorry for spam, filk
<anden> curlyears: normally, the desktop will run in #7, so at ctrl+alt+f7
<curlyears> ioria:  will do...anden:  trhanks agin
<anden> good luck!
<ioria> curlyears, it's ok
<curlyears> 'you too, ioria, thank you]
<YADW1> Hi there! I'm on 16.04.4 LTS, using lubuntu-desktop as DE, and I'm trying to configure a dual monitor setup but I'm having some issues
<YADW1> Basically, the bottom panel doesn't show up in the secondary screen, the virtual desktops are now twice as wide and both work with both monitors, whereas I'd like them to be each for each screen
<YADW1> Furthermore, when I right-click the secondary desktop (only that one) the options menu is the openbox one, not the "lubuntu" one
<YADW1> What can I do to set them properly?
<pavlos> YADW1: there is "arandr" package that helps with gui config
<YADW1> pavlos Thank you, of course I have tried that, but it wasn't of much help unfortunately
<YADW1> It only let me customise the position of monitor 2, screen resolution, rotation, and... well, that's it.
<pavlos> YADW1: ok
<n-iCe> Ubuntu is now 1.8gb WOW, I remember when it was 700MB
<n-iCe> lot of things must have changed
<anden> n-iCe: my guess is they used to do everything to fit it on a CD (700MB), then when CDs got less popular, the exact size wasn't so important anymore
<wirehunter> n-iCe, You can still get the minimalCD installation, 64MB for bionic (64 bit)
<n-iCe> yeah anden wirehunter
<n-iCe> I just bought a laptop, thinking in linux, not sure the distro yet.
<n-iCe> ubuntu is in my mind of course.
<pavlos> n-iCe: try a few live distro and then pick one
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I've logged through ssh to another machine
<TheWild> udisksctl mount -o ro -b /dev/sda4
<TheWild> Error mounting /dev/sda4: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.NotAuthorized: Not authorized to perform operation
<anden> TheWild: did you run that command as root?
<ikkuranus> I have a folder set with the following owners/permissions 770 root:users and a user that is part of that group is unable to browse that folder. What am I doing wrong
<cousteau> Hi!  Totally naive and unspecific question: does Ubuntu support USB 3.2?
<EriC^^> ikkuranus: maybe the paths leading up to it dont have the user perms
<DevonX|> Hi
<cousteau> IIRC Linux is working on it right now, so I don't think it made it into the kernel used by 18.04
<EriC^^> ikkuranus: has he logged out and back in after adding him to the group?
<DevonX|> Can anyone help me with getting Ubuntu running on WSL ?
<ikkuranus> I didn't think that mattered but I tried after that answer came up in a google search
<cousteau> (btw I honestly have no idea what USB 3.2 is exactly, so you could just say "yes" and I wouldn't notice the difference)
<ikkuranus> that and users appears to have new users automatically added as a secondary group anyhow
<robert0> i, who use plus.google?
<ikkuranus> oh nice apparently that new hdd dock causes my server to hang on reboot
<leonardo_> hello
<leonardo_> ola
<leonardo_> como que eu faço para mexer corretamente aqui
<n-iCe> leonardo_: hola
<n-iCe> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ikkuranus> well that's confusing. Ubuntu is trying to start it recovery mode with that external drive attached (currently a single drive with a btrfs filesystem that was eventually going to be converted to raid1)
<ikkuranus> I mean single drive in the btrfs pool
<ikkuranus> or lack of pool
<TheWild> anden: oops, sorry for AFK. Using udisksctl directly (no SSH) on the machine did not require ro... never mind. /dev/sda4 was a NTFS partition which could cause a problem. I used "mount" command, with root privileges of course.
<TheWild> I mean I used "mount" command in the end, solved.
<IhrFussel> Is it normal that [9971716.328775] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized << appears when I run tcpdump ?
<IhrFussel> appears in dmesg*
<badsekter> IhrFussel: probably just means that the kernel recognizes that device
<badsekter> IhrFussel: at boot time, right?
<bencc1> I'm getting an error: Release file for http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-security/InRelease is not valid yet
<bencc1> (invalid for another 17h 55min 3s).
<bencc1> Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<bencc1> is there something with bionic repo?
<IhrFussel> badsekter, nope it appeared the moment I ran sudo tcpdump...one sec
<gartral> hello all, quick question, I have a new drive that I want to a fresh install of ubuntu onto, but i have a *LOT* of software packages installed, I'd like to take a a listing of everything installed and migrate to the new fresh installation with that list, I remember there was at one point a way to do this, I do not however remember how to do it
<badsekter> bencc1: better sudo apt-get update
<IhrFussel> badsekter, those lines appeared then https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/krqmXSBdhr/
<petaflot> back in the house. since I changed the repo and re-ran an upgrade, all is fixed
<badsekter> IhrFussel: it looks like nothing to worry about, but you can ask in #networking for further comments
<petaflot> that means the ch.ubuntu.com repo mirror was broken
<badsekter> gartral: you should get in aptitude and check for installed packages, i think
<ducasse> gartral: you can use apt-clone
<gartral> badsekter: found it, I wanted apt-mark
<badsekter> gartral: cool
<Peyam> hi. my computer shows just a black screen after waking up
<gartral> ducasse: NOOOOOOOOOOO I *DO NOT* want the configurations following with me, one reasong for the nuke is that this system was initially installed with 15.04... and it has.... quirks...
<Bashing-om> gartral: Not tested. but -> < TJ-> I always suggest using 'debfoster' not 'dpkg --get-selections' because debfoster only lists those packages manually installed, and therefore when those are installed on a target system the auto-install dependency is recreated. With "dpkg --set-selections" every package is set to manually installed and that graph is lost, and so autoremove cannot work
<Peyam> could you please help me becouse it really kills me soon
<bencc1> badsekter: I did
<kostkon> Peyam, waking up from suspend? hibernate?
<gartral> alrighty all, I'll see you in 18.04
<Peyam> suspend
<badsekter> peyam, i would either disable screensaver, or install/update propriety drivers for the video card
<Peyam> badsekter, how do I do that?
<Peyam> badsekter, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2Sn3KFfF23/
<badsekter> peyam, ok nevermind, you don't have a video card, except the one on-board
<IhrFussel> badsekter, >>> <Forst> IhrFussel: because tcpdump supports capturing from Bluetooth adapters
<n-iCe> Ok, installed Ubuntu.
<Peyam> yes badsekter I don't
<badsekter> IhrFussel: ah, there you go
<badsekter> peyam, i would change the desktop, from say Unity to Gnome 3, or something
<Peyam> badsekter, using xfce
<badsekter> Peyam: right... i have no idea, but would you consider trying LXDE? it is also lightweight
<Peyam> badsekter, I believe it is a grub issue
<badsekter> peyam, if it is then it is a general problem enough to ask in #linux instead here, you might get better help
<brainwash> Peyam: but grub is not involved then resuming from suspend-to-ram
<Peyam> in Windows which I have as my second OS I have the same issue.
<badsekter> peyam, is it a laptop?
<Peyam> badsekter, yes
<Peyam> hp probook 650 G3
<n-iCe> is it true that xubuntu is better for laptops thans ubuntu desktop?
<badsekter> you should ask about this in #hardware
<brainwash> is your bios/uefi up-to-date?
<Peyam> brainwash, yes.
<badsekter> peyam, i highly doubt that it has anything to do with grub, like brainwash said
<Peyam> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8xa-PkDhhk
<brainwash> n-iCe: in which regard?
<badsekter> n-iCe: xubuntu is easier on resources
<n-iCe> brainwash: dunno hehe read that
<n-iCe> I'm in Ubuntu I like it, stock.
<n-iCe> How do I install flash flashplugin-installer did not work
<n-iCe> for chromium
<n-iCe> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<badsekter> n-iCe: you can download it directly from adobe's website and copy it under ~/.mozilla/plugins/ or something (unzipped of course)
<badsekter> not sure if flashplugin works with chromium, you may need firefox
<n-iCe> pepperflash worked.
<badsekter> cool
<IhrFussel> n-iCe, Xubuntu runs smooth @ singlecore CPU & 512 MB RAM ... I doubt that stock Ubuntu could do that
<BionicMac> Lubuntu is another light option.
<IhrFussel> Even more lightweight than Xubuntu I think
<lapaga> Actually mate is pretty light too
<badsekter> i use fluxbox
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> im in ubuntu stock
<n-iCe> but I'm in a i5 4yh generation and 8GB ram
<n-iCe> will I notice any difference in lubuntu xubuntu or mate?
<Skaface82> i thought it would be pretty smooth on a computer like that
<lapaga> Unless you are starved it is just what you like
<IhrFussel> n-iCe, your PC could even run Win 10 without any slowdown probably...it really doesn't matter with such specs
<bencc1> this release file has wrong date?
<bencc1> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/InRelease
<bencc1> I'm getting an error when trying to call apt-get update
<bencc1> maybe my machine time is wrong
<_KaszpiR_> bencc1 can be stale cache on the miror server, try again, it happens
<n-iCe> IhrFussel: ok
<bencc1> I updated the clock manually. not sure why ntp didn't do it
<bencc1> now it's good
<stefano_> Hello there
<`whoami`> hi! Running live ubuntu 18.04 LTS to install it on some USB key; everything runs smooth, but at reboot I get "no bootable device detected" - secureboot is disabled, EFI is enabled
<stefano_> I'm using kde and I click by mistake on a window "hide windows menu"
<stefano_> someone know if there's a way to make that menu appear again?
<`whoami`> It seems I should browse in BIOS to add the specific EFI file or something, but I don't have this option. Also, why would the live syste boot, but not the newly installed usb key ?
<dfch> `whoami`: did you check on what to boot first record in bios?
<`whoami`> yes
<badsekter> stefano_: i would just delete ~/.kde and reboot
<dfch> can you browse to efi from bios?
<`whoami`> Also if I press F12 I get the boot menu, and the key doesn't show in that menu :/
<dfch> efi file
<`whoami`> dfch: nope
<`whoami`> (but the live system does, when it's plugged in)
<`whoami`> And it works on another computer.
<stefano_> badsekter: but doing this I'm gonna lose all my kde settings or just the last ones?
<badsekter> stefano_: all of them
<`whoami`> So yeah, the issue is prolly the comp', but if any already had this issue ...
<`whoami`> *anyone
<badsekter> stefano_: just as a last resort
<stefano_> badsekter: uhm alrigt I'm gonna dig a little bit more into the window settings then, as last resort I'm gonna delete .kde
<stefano_> badsekter: Thanks!
<l0llip0p> exit
<matic> Good evening all :)
<n-iCe> hi
<matic> I had 14.04 on my current pc, with OpenGl 2, Im having a few issues with getting it installed on 18.04... can anyone help?
<n-iCe> what issues
<matic> Blender requires OpenGL 2.1 to run. Try updating your drivers.
<matic> I checked driver
<matic> according to lshw : 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<matic> which leads me to find the 'upgrade your hardware' type of solution
<matic> yet, under 14.04, ths wasnt an issue
<kostkon> matic, try running it like this:  MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=2.1 blender
<matic> kostkon, thank you, I'll try now
<matic> kostkon, many many thanks, that seems to work :)
<kostkon> matic, np
<matic> and there I was fearing it would involve a ton of terminal work
<ohoihoi> can anybody help me out quickly with xbindkeys?
<ohoihoi> i want to map button 1 (left mouse click) to keycode 51 ("\" key)
<kostkon> matic, you could update blender's desktop file. but instead of editing the one in /local/share/applications, just copy the blender .desktop to ~/.local/share/applications and edit the Exec line accordingly in that
<kostkon> matic, make sure to change the file ownership if needed
<matic> kostkon, thanks again, I was abut to ask how to make the change permanent
<brainwash> ohoihoi: and what does not work? I assume you have read through the xbindkeys manual
<ohoihoi> brainwash:  thank you for writing, i'm trying to edit the xbindkeysrc file using nano
<ohoihoi> but i am unsure of what text i need to write in that config file to map keycode 51 to left mouse click
<brainwash> ohoihoi: so, button 1 is b:1
<brainwash> right?
<ohoihoi> yes that makes sense to me :)
<ohoihoi> and keycode 51 is b:51 or k:51 or key 51 or?
<brainwash> you bind a key (combo) to a command
<brainwash> with xbindkeys
<brainwash> the command is probably "xdotool key backslash"
<brainwash> so:
<brainwash> "xdotool key backslash"
<brainwash>  b:1
<brainwash> ohoihoi: in this solution you obviously have to install xdotools beforehand
<brainwash> xdotool I mean
<pavlos> "xvkbd -no-jump-pointer -xsendevent -text '\'"
<pavlos> b:1
<matic> Guys, If I wanted to log my mousepointer co-ords on a mouse left click, how would you do it?
<matic> I know xdotool getmmouselocation will give me the data I want, but how does one go about attaching an event to mouse 1 click?
<brainwash> uhm
<brainwash> matic: did you read the last couple of lines?
<matic> yes, but im not yet got a good grasp of xvkbd
<matic> *reads man page
<brainwash> what about the lines even before that?
<brainwash> the talk about xbindkeys
<brainwash> and mapping mouse button 1 to a key
<brainwash> doesn't this resemble your use case?
<matic> sorry, yes it does, wish I hadnt asked now, thank you
<brainwash> :)
<pavlos> xev | grep root displays x,y as root:(x,y)
<karolin> hi i like this http://www.thedubber.altervista.org/ip/
<distrax> So.. Has anyone with a media server running 16.04 braved the 18.04 upgrade yet?
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> is there some software that can sync two computers with ubuntu?
<vavkamil> like install same software and set same settings?
<oerheks> sure, rsync and grsync as a gui
<oerheks> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.2-2ubuntu0.2 (artful), package size 340 kB, installed size 756 kB
<vavkamil> like rsync /etc ?\
<vavkamil> idk if I can rsync whole / directory
<oerheks> and a screenshot https://www.unixmen.com/grsync-gadmin-rsync-graphical-front-end-applications-rsync-tool/
<oerheks> sure, with permissions/timestamp/compressed, whatever
<vavkamil> I would give it a try
<vavkamil> will gnome shell extension in browser work fork each system?
<oerheks> if you get them from softwarecenter, yes
<oerheks> other sources, maybe
<vavkamil> I'm not sure if I should use snap
<oerheks> snaps are oke, the new packaging way
<vavkamil> it's basically like docker?
<vavkamil> idk if apt-get update in 18.04 will update snap or no
<oerheks> snaps refresh themselves,.. https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/reference/automatic-refreshes
<oerheks> one can turn this off, but i see no legal reason why
<vavkamil> thank you
<protocol_hive> i am having an issue with installing oh-my-zsh, stating that zsh is not installed when indeed it is? anyone else having the same problem with 18.04?
<ikkuranus> Does secondary groups not apply to file/folder permissions?
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<eelstrebor> anyone using zoneminder? i'm trying to set it up but their wiki is terrible
<ShamelessHussy> i am going to ask a shameless despicable question so all those with feeling just turn away
<ShamelessHussy> right here goes
<tytan> alright, who thought netplan is a good idea?
<ShamelessHussy> does 18.05 have FULLY functioning bluetooth?
<gogeta> ShamelessHussy, dunno we dont have a 18.05
<shpx> high quality response
<ShamelessHussy> oh 18.04 /shameless
<gogeta> ShamelessHussy, relly if its not working for you its probly a driver thing
<gogeta> ShamelessHussy, as most wifi cards also have bluetooth
<tytan> isn't bluetooth mainly handled by the kernel?
<gogeta> tytan, indeed but if thers no driver for you card or its broken you get the idea
<oerheks> systemsettings > bluetooth, go wild ..
<tytan> gogeta: +
<phil42> i tried to install 18.04 today and failed.  that hasn't ever happened before
<blaster> What octet is this? -rw-rw-r--
<blaster> 664, thanks!
<kristenbb> hello, i'm using ubuntu 16.04, and the ubuntu launcher doesn't show anymore. I've tried many things on the web, such as apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop and rm -rf ~/.config, but it still doesnt work. any help please?
<gogeta> kristenbb, dconf reset -f / will reset everything to stock
<kristenbb> gogeta, i tried that too, and rebooted, but it didn't work
<tytan> gogeta: what do you think about the switch to netplan?
<21WAAHS20> @eelstrebor: I use zoneminder for few year already. I can help you.
<21WAAHS20> @eelstrebor: Let’s go to PM. It’s off topic here.
<lolz> how do i display all opened windows on my desktop?
<lolz> what to do
<lolz> what to click
<lolz> like task view
<lolz> how
<bazhang> lolz, get an extension from the gnome plugin site to do so
<lolz> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> np
<lolz> wtf bazhang i just had to click on "Activities" at the top bar
<lolz> man that looks blurry
<lolz> af
<crimson_king> lolz, Super key (windows key, command key) does that too
<lolz> crimson_king: you're right, tyvm
<lolz> ham bologna is so yummy & cheap
<bazhang> lets stay topical here please lolz
<lolz> almost 0 carbs per slice
<lolz> k bazhang
<bazhang> offtopic chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please lolz
<lolz> bazhang: they're not so friendly
<lolz> or i'm too offtopic to them
#ubuntu 2019-04-29
<fleabeard> hello friends, is there a way to tell if a cronjob is scheduled in the terminal, and if so, how could I disable it temporarily?
<tomreyn> fleabeard: a (restricted) users' cron job, or a system cron job?
<fleabeard> my situation is I have a cronjob scheduled to shutdown my pc every night @ midnight, but I need to temporarily disable that since I'm converting some video files and it's gonna take a good 2 days of processing to do that :/
<Kon-> I used PPA-Purge to downgrade my Mesa drivers and it mostly worked except for the mesa-common-dev package. How can I best manually downgrade this?
<fleabeard> hi tomreyn I believe it to be a system cronjob, though I'm not 100% sure.
<tomreyn> fleabeard: find out how you configured your cronjob, what you say sounds like a users' crontab which can be viewed using   crontab -l   and edited using    crontab -e
<tomreyn> fleabeard: adding a # in front will disable it
<fleabeard> thanks tomreyn, I just commented it out. Do I have to do anything else to like,refresh it or something so it picks up the changes?
<tomreyn> Kon-: sudo apt install mesa-common-dev=TARGETVERSION
<tomreyn> fleabeard: no, the crontab command takes care of this.
<fleabeard> tomreyn, great, thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Kon-> thanks tomreyn
<jayjo> when I connect via 'sudo openvpn config.ovpn' the corrects routes are pushed to my vpn, but when I use the network manager and import the file it routes all traffic through the vpn when I only want internal routes. Is there a way to get the ntwork manager to just use openvpn ?
<Randune> hi all..I'm having an issue with the mok manager, (mmx64.efi), the screen doesn't draw completely, it says "Press any key to perform MOK management" but the rest of the screen isn't drawn (except for the countdown timer).  When I press enter to continue, the countdown timer stops but the screen isn't re-drawn, can I pass a video mode option to mmx64.efi on boot or something like that?
<Randune> from what I understand, the program is actually running but the screen isn't being redrawn
<guzzlefry> Any reason why I'd be seeing root processes running Firefox in nethogs?
<mouses> guzzlefry: access to hardware like GPU
<guzzlefry> phew okay
<guzzlefry> That's been making me paranoid for months. :P
<crusaderad> Hello everyone, I have a networking question for anyone listening...
<crusaderad> I have a wifi router (A) and a firewall (B). A distributes all my wireless devices DHCP IPs on 192.168.0.XXX. B Distributes all my wired devices DHCP IPs on 192.168.1.XXX. A ubuntu wifi device cannot ping a wired device.
<Mead> firewalls tend to block ping traffic these says, either physical or the software firewalls on the hosts themselves
<mouses> beyond that, lots of default hardware firewalls will also block ping traffic
<crusaderad> Sorry, I disconnected and didn't see your first message, mouses
<mouses> 21:25 <Mead> firewalls tend to block ping traffic these says, either physical or the software firewalls on the hosts themselves
<Mead> firewalls tend to block ping traffic these says, either physical or the software firewalls on the hosts themselves
<crusaderad> I should also say that I didn't have this issue on Fedora 29 for some reason.
<MannyLNJ1> Assstance needed please. I am trying to do apt-get update and it throws an error. W: Conflicting distribution: http://debian.opennms.org stable Release (expected stable but got opennms-24) How do I fix this?
<mouses> crusaderad: In my case, on my digital ocean droplet - I had to open a port and do some minor config changes to allow pings
<mouses> MannyLNJ1: according to a fast google search, perhaps - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/53064889/opennms-installation-fails-with-error-expected-stable-but-got-opennms-23-is-it - may put you on the right track to solving this?
<crusaderad> In nautilus, when I open "Other Locations", nothing shows up either... no other machines, shares etc
<crusaderad> Maybe I'm missing some odd dependency?
<MannyLNJ1> mouses, thank you
<Mead> Not ubuntu, but after windows 7 rolled out in the CCNA lab the firewalls blocked all ping request, I had to tell students to just disable the firewalls everytime they booted since they used deep freeze or some kind of imaging system so that the computers would be prestine everytime they booted.
<mouses> MannyLNJ1: No problem, let us know if it worked and if not we can look at it more for you
<crusaderad> Well, it's also not so much pings I'm concerned about, it's more so browsing file shares and / or connecting via ssh or sftp.
<crusaderad> I can't hit anything, it's like this fresh install is off the grid.
<Mead> soo, no traffic is passing between them? Are they on different subnets?
<crusaderad> No, nothing, can't make a connection at all. Same subnet.
<crusaderad> Worked fine on Fedora 29.
<mouses> crusaderad: check local firewall settings
<mouses> make sure the services you want are enabled and running
<mouses> etc
<MannyLNJ1> mouses, I am now getting  The repository 'http://debian.opennms.org openms-24 Release' does not have a Release file. after changing deb http://debian.opennms.org/ opennms-23 main in the answer you gave me to deb http://debian.opennms.org/ opennms-24 main
<crusaderad> mouses: outbound requests might be blocked?
<mouses> MannyLNJ1: ditch the space between '.org/ open'
<mouses> wait, I think?  Hang on, let me poke at that
<mouses> my apt-fu is a bit weak
<mouses> nah, you had it right
<mouses> MannyLNJ1: sorry, not sure - hopefully others here can help you sort it :(
<MannyLNJ1> ty mouses
<mouses> MannyLNJ1: welcome - wish I could have helped more than just searching google
<crusaderad> mouses: I figured it out... Ubuntu doesn't resolve hostnames... hitting the IP for any service works... do you know why Ubuntu can find things by hostname?
<mouses> crusaderad: that's weird - have you made any local dns changes or perhaps running some kind of service that is causing issues?
<crusaderad> mouses: nope... just did a fresh install from fedora to ubuntu and now it doesn't work on the Ubuntu machine.
<mouses> crusaderad: can you ping a domain via CLI?
<mouses> as in, $ ping google.com
<crusaderad> mouses: yep, I can ping google np
<mouses> crusaderad: weird - totally not sure on this :(
<mouses> crusaderad: it's possible whatever repo is having issues might be having problems with their DNS or something
 * mouses shrugs
<crusaderad> ok, np, IPs work for now, thanks anyway!
<digitalw00t> Heya.. I'm trying to partition a usb stick with sgdisk, but I keep getting a permission denied on the device.
<digitalw00t> It's not mounted, and I am root.  Not sure why it says that.
<Bashing-om> digisho: Confirm that the GUI did not mount the USB stick - ' mount ' shows what ?
<peter_> hello
<Bashing-om> peter_: Hello - Your support question ?
<heelrayner> in
<heelrayner> !deepin
<Bashing-om> 1flavors | heelrayner
<Bashing-om> !flavors | heelrayner
<ubottu> heelrayner: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<heelrayner> I tried to install deepin DE using a guide found here: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/install-deepin-desktop-on-linux/ the results are here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m9yr2Tvx6r/ how do i fix this issue?
<Cleverness> heelrayner: you're trying this on Ubuntu 18.04 right?
<heelrayner> yes
<heelrayner> @Cleverness, fresh install
<Cleverness> did you sudo -i at line 4?
<Cleverness> @heelrayner give me a few min, gonna spin up a VM and see if I get the same error with those instructions
<heelrayner> Cleverness, thank you@
<hyem> hello
<heelrayner> hello
<hyem> help
<Cleverness> @heelrayner its finishing the install in 1 minute on this VM so ill see if its spitting out the same error.  My log will be bigger than yours since it includes all the initial updates from fresh OS
<Sveta> hi, hyem and heelrayner
<hyem> how to make irc channel?
<hyem> can you help me?
<hyem> im from indonesia.
<Bashing-om> hyem: irc operations are conducted in the #freenode channel :)
<heelrayner> whats up Sveta
<heelrayner> Cleverness, okies :-
<Cleverness> @heelrayner did a fresh install and its gone through fine installing deepin on 18.04
<hyem> quit
<heelrayner> i wonder what caused my issue then...
<heelrayner> :-(
<heelrayner> is there a prefered way to burn the iso to the usb? i used etcher
<Cleverness> @hellrayner https://imgur.com/6hLUKTh it shouldnt, I used rufus from a windows machine for my 18.04.2 image thats on this desktop now
<Cleverness> probably best to do a fresh install if you can, you have some broken package or something thats interfereing with that install
<heelrayner> is there a way to repair all files like sfc in windows?
<Cleverness> not the same way.  you can attempt to install deborphan and see if it picks up any unusued packages
<Cleverness> since that was the error you were getting https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-find-and-remove-unused-packages-in-linux/
<heelrayner> with a fresh install
<heelrayner>  i should firefox kept crashing
<heelrayner> add*
<Cleverness> fresh install you wouldnt need to use that link, but yea you might have a corrupt installation if firefox is crashing
<Cleverness> if you have a windows machine try using rufus to make the image instead
<heelrayner> i don't.
<heelrayner> :-(
<Cleverness> just create one on that current install and when you reinstall ubuntu, erase everything
<heelrayner> ive already done that in prep
<mr_lou> Hello
<Cleverness> but those instructions you have do work at least, so its not a problem with the DE.  just something with your current installation
<mr_lou> I'm having a problem with our new server, executing my bash backup script. Worked fine on our old server, but the new one complains that filenames are too long, and then shortens them. The problem is that it determines the "filename" as the full path, instead of each folder being a filename in its own. The old server didn't do this. Any advice?
<angelcom> hello, how can i install ssh?
<angelcom> on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> angelcom: server or vlient
<lotuspsychje> client
<angelcom> server
<angelcom> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> angelcom: sudo apt install openssh-server
<angelcom> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | angelcom
<ubottu> angelcom: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<lotuspsychje> angelcom: also dont forget to secure your ssh, or you will get hammered bruteforced
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | angelcom
<ubottu> angelcom: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-2 (bionic), package size 321 kB, installed size 1698 kB
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hello :)
<Kendos-Kenlen> After adding a custom repo (Nvidia CUDA repository), what could cause apt to not find dependencies of a package ? The repo is in sources, the update has been done, but apt cannot find the dependency.
<Kendos-Kenlen> I am trying to make a custom build of Ubuntu (thanks to Cubic) but got stuck on this.
<Kendos-Kenlen> (apt search correct lists the package and its dependencies)
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: we dont really reccomend external ppa's, those mostly result in conflicting dependencys
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: maybe you want to take a look into the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Kendos-Kenlen
<ubottu> Kendos-Kenlen: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Kendos-Kenlen> lotuspsychje actually I already isntall the graphic drivers from this PPA. However, CUDA + cuDNN libraries (used for machine learning) are only available on nvidia' own repositories.
<Kendos-Kenlen> On the machine itself there are no issue to install them. However, in the chroot offered by cubic, I am unable to install them, and I can't find any way to get the exact reason of the dependency issue.
<ducasse> Kendos-Kenlen: unfortunately we don't support external repos, you should seek help from the maintainers of the repo
<Kendos-Kenlen> The thing is, i don't think the repo is the real issue (as it work smoothly on an installed ubuntu) but rather something missconfigured. Is there anyway to know more than just "unmet dependency" ?
<Kendos-Kenlen> i suspect that one of the dependencies miss something
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: how about you pastebin us whats happening?
<Kendos-Kenlen> I am trying a re-install and it takes quite a big amount of time. I'll post the pastebin once it's done
<Kendos-Kenlen> lotuspsychje here it is http://www.dpaste.com/2X5P9E2
<Kendos-Kenlen> as I said, the dependency "cuda-10.1" can be found with apt search
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: empty
<Kendos-Kenlen> Oh, sorry. Let's try this https://dpaste.de/nG6S
<lotuspsychje> Kendos-Kenlen: yeah seems like thats related to the cuda package, contact the maintainer as ducasse suggested
<Kendos-Kenlen> Okay, I found it following some recommendations on stackoverflow about this kind of issue. One of the n-dependency is missing (and apt get is too stupid to say which one of course, so I lost many time...).
<Kendos-Kenlen> Thank you for your help anyway :)
<bbanner> hy guys how are you
<Drajwer> I have dual nvidia gpus without SLI - one gpu has 2x monitors connected, 2nd gpu has 1 monitor connected. and I'm trying to get gnome to display on three of them unfortunately it doesn't work. On 2nd gpu monitor I've got just mouse cursor "X" and nothing shows. is it even possible with nvidia drivers?
<tanaphor-work> hello
<zhaokun>  list *docbook*
<tatertots> Drajwer: you just need to make adjustments to your configuration AFTER reading and referencing the documentation
<rory> does apt-add-repository no longer come by default on 18.04? I've got a build script which uses it, which works on 16.04 base image, but not 18.04. It fails with: sudo: apt-add-repository: command not found
<rory> what package provides that command?
<cim209> rory: add-apt-repository
<ducasse> rory: it's in software-properties-common
<rory> it's definitely apt-add-repository in the script that is working on 1604
<rory> ok i'll make sure that is installed
<cim209> rory: my install script uses add-apt-repository and it works on both ubuntu 16.04/18.04 and debian 9.7
<rory> interesting, both are binaries on my laptop too
<ducasse> one is a symlink
<Slartibart_tmp> Hi guys. After updating to 19.04 I get error messages when starting f.ex gedit, about symbols missing in libhogweed.4.so. So I set out to try and update libhogweed. Problem for me now is that libhogweed.4.so seems to exist in multiple places, and link to files of differing sizes. Should I replace all the targets of those libhogweed.4.so with the one from the ubuntu package for 19.04?
<deanc> Does everything in an nfs share need to be 777? It makes browsing even on the command line ugly with directories in a weird green background color with a blue font on top
<guiverc> deanc, my own NFS shares are not all 777; in fact the one share I looked at only has a single 777 directory (out of a couple of screens of entries)
<Ool> deanc: of course not, you don't need to 777 everything
<Ool> for NFS you need to have the same UID on each computer
<deanc> What does that mean?
<deanc> I connect to the nfs share on ubuntu from my mac, using the same account as on ubuntu
<deanc> actually it doesnt ask for auth, it's ip restricted
<guiverc> deanc, `echo $UID` to see your UID for your user (unix/bsd/linux/osx uses UID generally on file-systems, not the username users see)
<Ool> id work to
<Ool> when you ls -l you can see UID:GROUP too
<deanc> ah ok
<deanc> I probably need to look into this then, im using curl to download a file and i notice it has 777 by default
<Drajwer> nah I gave up after few hours of trying to do exactly that
<Drajwer> my conclusion is that nvidia sucks
<Drajwer> tatertots ^
<Drajwer> I was hoping I can play with cuda, but oh well, nouvau sucks but at least all three monitors are showing *something*
<conjo> hi all just logged into my machine fresh install 3rd time ive used it literally just downloaded hexchat and look what popped up....-click bait? virus? links? what you thinks ppl?
<conjo> https://imgur.com/a/IOX48Ol
<conjo> have any of you had randoms open a chat window on your client posting links cuz ive never had it on irc before
<rory> yeah it's just spam, ignore it and don't click links you weren't expecting
<cim209> yup
<cim209> just ignore it
<conjo> cheers bud didnt think id find it here
<guiverc> conjo, yeah, if you're registered you seem to get less of it  (but very subjective)
<blackflow> conjo: a bit offtopic here, but set the +R flag on your username to prevent unreg'd users from messging you
<blackflow> justAddCoffee: ^^^
<justAddCoffee> perhaps thats why i wasnt all settup to autologin and identify etc
<justAddCoffee> blackflow your gonna laugh but how? how do i set the flag what does the command look like please
<rory> /mode justAddCoffee +R
<justAddCoffee> thank you
<blackflow> and then look up your chat client documentation on how to make that persistent.
<justAddCoffee> thanks
<justAddCoffee> blackflow, rofl you just blew my mind (usermodes and channelmodes) awesome =)
<Slartibart_tmp> If I get "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnutls.so.30: symbol nettle_rsa_sec_decrypt version HOGWEED_4 not defined in libhogweed.so.4 with link time reference. Failed to load module: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gio/modules/libgiognutls.so" then which file/package should I try to update? libhogweed?
<anibic> whenever I connect to #ubuntu i different channel #girlliz is opening...
<anibic> I never called to open that channel.
<Slartibart_tmp> anibic: It's a private spam message
<anibic> how to disable it ???
<rory> you can set mode +R on yourself to prvent unregistered users from messaging you. /mode anibic +R will set it temporarily
<rory> /join #freenode though, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<anibic> I need a permanent solution
<ducasse> anibic: ask in #freenode or the support channel for your irc client
<rory> you probably wont find a permanent solution, any more than you will find a permanent solution to spam emails
<anibic> :)
<Slartibart_tmp> I have libhogweed.so.4 in /usr/lib64, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu and /usr/local/lib. First two link to libhogweed.so.4.5 files in their folders, last one to libhogweed.so.4.4. Could that cause version trouble like my message above? How to solve it?
<mr_lou> I'm having a problem with our new server, executing my bash backup script. Worked fine on our old server, but the new one complains that filenames are too long, and then shortens them. The problem is that it determines the "filename" as the full path, instead of each folder being a filename in its own. The old server didn't do this. Any advice?
<guiverc> mr_lou, encryption can vary filename length on some fs i've read (are you using encryption now, but weren't?), utf-8 compared wit ascii comes to mind, or you've changed file-system thus have different limit (pathname limits vary fs to fs)
<ducasse> mr_lou: also, what release are these servers?
<mr_lou> Thanks for replying guiverc and ducasse
<mr_lou> Well, the old server was running Ubuntu JEOS, latest upgraded to 16.04. The new one is running Ubuntu Server 18.04. Good question about encryption. I'm pretty sure I said no during install though....
<frostschutz> mr_lou, do you have an example filename? for example, ntfs can store longer filenames if the filename is in chinese (ntfs counts characters, most linux filesystems count bytes). also which software/filesystems involved?
<mr_lou> Here is a snippet from the backup log:
<mr_lou> The name is too long, 259 chars total.
<mr_lou> Trying to shorten...
<mr_lou> New name is 192.168.1.8/Public/deko/!piktogrammer/piktogrammer villumsign gamle og web/slettes piktogrammer/transport og farligt gods piktogrammer/transport og farligt gods tidligere rentegnet u stregkode/jb dobbelt noedudgang/noedudgang-dobbeltsid.
<mr_lou> The backup is done using curlftpfs
<mr_lou> frostschutz, I think both harddisks are running NTFS.
<mr_lou> No, backup is done with wget.
<mr_lou> Hm... something tells me it may be a harddisk error. Using a different one today gives no problems.
<kareempharmacist> +i
<smev81> Hi! I installed ubuntu 19.04 to an usb-stick. But grub is now installed to my harddrive. 1. Why? 2. (more important) How do I remove grub?
<kadiro> Hello, I have a kernel panic
<smev81> I already tried "syslinux dd if mbr of sda"
<kadiro> ubuntu kernel panic not syncing attempted to kill init
<kadiro> hell ^
<wyre> Is this packaged in the repos? https://getcomposer.org/download/
<EriC^^> smev81: which os is on the hdd?
<kadiro> wyre, apt-cache search <package_name>
<wyre> kadiro: I've found several php-composer*
<wyre> maybe this one? pkg-php-tools/bionic,bionic 1.35ubuntu1 all
<wyre>   various packaging tools and scripts for PHP packages
<smev81> on sda there is windows
<kadiro> wyre, dunno, i gave you the key, the php thing is up to you :)
<wyre> kadiro: cannot I see detailed info about that package?
<smev81> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=composer&searchon=names
<smev81> Does that help with your composer question, kadiro?
<wyre> oh, it is the first one ...
<kadiro> smev81, that was not me who asked that :) thanks
<wyre> smev81: it was my question
<smev81> oj sorry ..
<wyre> and yes, I've just found it with `apt search`
<smev81> I have a bad font config with my irc.. can barely see :-/
<smev81> So ubuntu installer installs grub on a standard windows 10 installation. That means grub will be installed somewhere after mbr until 1-2 mb on the harddisk?
<jeremy31> smev81: it is only installed to MBR on legacy installs, if you are booted using EFI, grub installs to EFI System Partition
<smev81> to the windows efi partition then?
<thefatma> Guys how do i install **java8** on ubuntu 18.04 LTS ? the guides in the net seems not updated as the commmand return no package found or whatever
<jeremy31> smev81: there can only be one efi partition per disk
<smev81> so probably either Partition 2 "System" or Partition 3 "Reserved"
<jeremy31> smev81: The EFI Sytem Partition will have esp and boot flag
<jeremy31> smev81: the Gparted program or sudo parted -l  will show the flags
<smev81> probably. I used diskpart to have a quick look. I will have to reboot to linux to access the esp and see if i can remove grub by hand
<smev81> Anyone knows if that bug has been reported?
<smev81> Nevermind, I will reboot, try to fix and see if there is a bug report.. Thanks for your support!
<meuuks> hi
<meuuks> need help with stuff
<meuuks> i have this problem on my home pc that i dont have on my work pc both are ipretty much dentical systems running ubuntu 19.041 on my home pc if im playing a song via spotify or rhythmbox and open up discord on my  browser, the sound becomes gargled and distorted this doesnt happen on work pc
<kadiro> any guide on how to (at least) see what kernel panic message is?
<mouses> kadiro: kernel panic information = check 'dmesg'
<kadiro> mouses, i can't access to share that info
<kadiro> mouses, i'm from debian for the momment
<mouses> kadiro: in your boot menu select safe mode - or boot from a live USB stick and mount the filesystem and check
<kadiro> mouses, safe mode gives me the same kernel panic, i have no usb right now
<mouses> you'll need to find some sort of boot stick/disc
<dreamcat4> so how is the 19.04 these days? working well?
<dreamcat4> any issues?
<kadiro> mouses, i followed a guide yesterday and buid something to fix the kernel problem, i get a little progress gives me: squashthing or something like that but when i do exit it bring the kernel panic again, i chrooted from debian and i seen something about libudev.so.1 invalid elf header or something like that and i replaced that libudev with the one with debian ( it is old but just to fix it temporarely )
<ztychr> dreamcat4: Not very impressed so far. Still performance heavy and limited use of gnome 3.32 features e.g. fractional scaling.
<acerimmer> what just happened.  Had xubuntu 16.04.  installed ubuntu 18.4 MANUALLY being quite careful to set a /home partition which I did NOT format.  Why?  To preserve the existing files.  Booted ubuntu and ... empty /home.
<acerimmer> Ok, many as xubuntu uses gnome/nautilus and xubuntu uses xfce/thunar, the files are there but invisible.  nope.  no hidden files.  OK, reinstall xubuntu and ... empty home.
<dreamcat4> because you didn't format your new home partition, ubuntu could not mount it = fial
<dreamcat4> fail, even
<acerimmer> and yet df -H reports there is 11.6M of files in /home?
<acerimmer> this is a FRESH install, so what files are these?
<l7l> hi everyone, i got a strange problem with lightdm and i just can't figure out the reason. maybe someone could give me a hint
<acerimmer> note, I retained the old account names and passwords
<dreamcat4> did you check the uuid is the same?
<dreamcat4> *uid
<dreamcat4> and gid
<acerimmer> dreamcat, nope.  a little command hint, please?
<dreamcat4> id
<dreamcat4> man id
<acerimmer> thank you
<l7l> 0
<l7l> I am using Ubuntu 18.04 that is setup for remote logins via XDMCP/LightDM. Authentication is done via LDAP/SSSD. Everything works fine and users can login into KDE Plasma, except that for some users the session is immediately ended. I checked the permissions on .Xauthority files - which are empty by the way, just like .xsession-errors. The users that can not login via LightDM - can log in via terminal just
<l7l> fine. None of /var/log/syslog, /var/log/lightdm or /var/log/auth.log gives me any hints
<dreamcat4> or grep ^<your user name>: /etc/passwd
<acerimmer> dreamcat4, yep, the numbers are correct.  the data seems to be there, but darned if I can find it
<acerimmer> nothing strange under mount
<kadiro> mouses, can I mount the system from debian and do that?
<dreamcat4> acerimmer and there is nothing mounted over the top of the old location? you cannot access /home on root if there is another filesystem mounted over the top of that folder
<dreamcat4> mount | grep '/home'
<acerimmer> seems legit http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vy4njxkG9z/
<vinod> hi, I tried to manually update  (ubuntu 18.04)
<smev81> Hi, just wanted to say, that I was able to remove the ubuntu folder from the esp on sda and that helped. (Ubuntu bug, installer installed grub to first harddisk, when installing to usb). I will search for a bug report..
<vinod> but it is saying no pub key
<vinod> tried to install it from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<vinod> but still it is saying "packet too large"
<vinod> invalid packet
<vinod> no valid pgp data found
<vinod> ~$ sudo apt-get update
<vinod> [sudo] password for vinod:
<vinod> Ign:1 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease
<vinod> Hit:2 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release
<vinod> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease [88.7 kB]
<vinod> Hit:5 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<smev81> The bug I mentioned earlier is from 2007!
<smev81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/153615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153615 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Bootloader options aren't clear" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<smev81> Well, kinda.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kadiro> anyone here have a clue about resolving kernel-panic hell
<smev81> Kadiro, do you have error logs?
<kadiro> smev81, i digged a little bit in the logs, have nothing yet, only journal logs but they are in bin format or encrypted
<smev81> kernel normally puts out dmesg. In the case of a kernel panic you might have to find a way to redirect logging.
<smev81> And the binary logs are from systemd, i suppose. did you try to use journalctl? But, am not sure if your boot process does even get to init, so it might not even help to look at systemd logs..
<kadiro> smev81, yeah thats the problem, i can't access anything, but i'm on debian right now for the moment
<smev81> In these cases some people use methods to redirect logging. I do not know how, though
<jeremy31> kadiro, look at /var/log on the Ubuntu partition
<kadiro> jeremy31, i did but no errors, somes are empty
<smev81> Your options are a serial console with a nullmodem or a kdump, if the kernel panic is to early in boot process
<kadiro> jeremy31, last line from syslog gives me this: snapd[630]: autorefresh.go:372: Cannot prepare auto-refresh change: cannot refresh snap-declaration for "core18": Get https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/assertions/snap-declaration/16/CSO04Jhav2yK0uz97cr0ipQRyqg0qQL6?max-format=3: dial tcp: lookup api.snapcraft.io: Temporary failure in name resolution
<tarena> 11
<tarena> nihao
<smev81> When do kernel panics come, early boot or later while using the system?
<smev81> hi tarena
<kadiro> smev81, I was in xubuntu when i rebooted it hanged on some kind of serching .. i let it and come back in about 30 mn and i see it hanging, i force the reboot and the kernel panic come
<ansyeb> hello. fail2ban on ubuntu 18 issue. could someone check this, please: https://pastebin.com/Hj6ppqdm
<kadiro> the var/log/faillog is empty, is not that strange?
<smev81> My gut feeling says, that something is not ok with the filesystem or even hardware. To get logs, you can only do kernel dumps or use serial logging if you have another computer. Maybe there are newer methods
<smev81> i think the kernel panic is too early to log to var/log
<neildugan> just created a lxc virtual machine but there is not /etc/netplan directory, how do I configure the ip addresses?
<kadiro> smev81, thanks
<jeremy31> kadiro: maybe check /var/log/kern.log
<dtx> I'm getting spam messages from GirLLiz and /ignore doesnt work
<dtx> what do
<kadiro> jeremy31, http://sprunge.us/L2R6Ut
<Kon-> !ops GirLLiz is spamming all users in PM on their joining this channel
<OerHeks> dtx, join #ubuntu-ops please
<smev81> In that logs there are a lot of errors that are related to writing and reading to the harddisk
<smev81> print_req_error: I/O error, dev sda, sector 112564262
<kadiro> dtx, me too, i just ignored him/her
<smev81> like this one. It might help to use fsck on the partition
<dtx> yeah but /ignore GirLLz doesnt work for me. says unknown command
<jeremy31> dtx /mode dtx +R
<kadiro> smev81, good remarq, yes i was trying one of my old hdd to see if i can recover but it have many problem, i removed it and power on the machine and i booted to my xubuntu normaly two or 3 times until as i said the searching things comming and hang so i was forced to force reboot it
<kadiro> smev81, the fsck said everythings is good, i even forced the check/repair
<ioria> kadiro, can you boot another kernel from grub ?
<kadiro> only the odd thing is the label was changing
<kadiro> ioria, I tryed that on the 4 other kernel but always the kernel panic come
<ioria> kadiro, can you boot in Recovery mode ?
<kadiro> ioria, no i can't
<smev81> and what is your grub.cfg?
<ioria> kadiro, then you need a livecd to access the system
<kadiro> smev81, it changed when chrooted now it have only xubuntu, grub probe didn't find the other os
<kadiro> smev81, so i used debian grub
<kadiro> ioria, i will try if i have the iso, not sure if it still their
<smev81> I still would like to see the latest grub.cfg from ubuntu to compare it to the grub.cfg from deiban
<kadiro> smev81, http://sprunge.us/k8SR3k
<smev81> It is not likely, but maybe there are some kernel parameters..
<kadiro> damn i think i lost the iso
<smev81> this was the grub.cfg from ubuntus /boot? Is the uuid 4a47062a-4aef-4429-a9c3-f9d37b0d2e81 still fitting? Is the grub.cfg from debian also using the same parameters "root=UUID=4a47062a-4aef-4429-a9c3-f9d37b0d2e81 ro"
<kadiro> smev81, yes, from debian grub.cfg: linux /boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-18-generic root=UUID=4a47062a-4aef-4429-a9c3-f9d37b0d2e81 ro
<neildugan> just created a lxc virtual machine but there is not /etc/netplan directory, and netplan is not installed, how do I configure the ip addresses?
<smev81> grub.cfg seems ok, then. Does lsblk show that uuid from debian?
<smev81> not lsblk, but blkid i think
<kadiro> smev81, this is blkid ( the lsblk didnt show uuid ) http://sprunge.us/YNIUFJ
<smev81> LABEL="DEBIAN" UUID="4a47062a-4aef-4429-a9c3-f9d37b0d2e81" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="4c24c74f-06" This is your ubuntu installation?
<kadiro> smev81, yes, it was without the debian label, it look like the label jumped from debian to my xubuntu partition
<smev81> ok. I am not sure I do understand that? What about fstab?
<kadiro> smev81, http://sprunge.us/jCaURc
<smev81> ok so swap uses the same uuid, not labels or /dev/sdXn
<smev81> hmmm
<kadiro> smev81, yeah i always use the same swap if i had two os in the same disk
<smev81> Same swap? Hibernate and Suspend sometimes use swap to recover from there.. But I do not know how that could be a problem..
<kadiro> smev81, yep i know that but this is a desktop pc, i don't use the hibernate
<smev81> If fsck thinks your partition is ok, then the kernel should be a part of the problem. But you said you tried several kernels, so that irritates me. If I had to guess I would think it might be either RAM or a missing file. Then again, your kernel logs clearly finds hardware related io errors.
<smev81> Also if it was RAM, other systems should have similar problems..
<kadiro> smev81, but debian boot without problem if it was the hardware failure i think that will affect debian and windows too?
<smev81> yeah
<smev81> can you chroot into ubuntu from debian?
<kadiro> smev81, yes
<smev81> What I would do is reinstall. But if you want to keep your installation, i would try to reinstall packages that are relevant for the boot process or reconfigure them at least
<kadiro> smev81, i chrooted
<smev81> Also, your problem is quite generic. You might want to ask in #linux #kernel or something similar
<smev81> to reconfigure you use dpkg reconfigure. But you have to look that up, I do nut use debian/ubuntu often..
<anibic> Can anyone suggest a website to learn basic linux commands ?
<kadiro> journalctl: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/systemd/libsystemd-shared-237.so: invalid ELF header
<kadiro> smev81, ok thank you very much
<smev81> I am mostly guessing here with dangerous half-knowledge..
<kadiro> smev81, no worry, that was nice from you
<smev81> you're welcome.
<kadiro> i'm trying to apt update when chrooting but it fail
<kadiro> ping to google give me this: Temporary failure in name resolution
<kadiro> I think my xubuntu is gone O.o
<kadiro> cool i found the iso
<lotuspsychje> !manual | anibic
<ubottu> anibic: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<moss>  /iset
<smev81> if you chroot you have to copy the /etc/resolve something information to the chrooted environment.
<smev81> Gentoo has good documentation
<smev81> (Gentoo handbook)
<pragmaticenigma> smev81: If you find the documentation for Ubuntu missing elements, please consider contributing enhancements to the documentation. It would help everyone and help us direct questions to ubuntu specific resouces.
<smev81> I did not know there is a document where that information is missing.
<smev81> And it seems it is already there : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<pragmaticenigma> smev81: Then please do not recommend documentation for other distributions here. Ubuntu and Gentoo have different approaches and some of the recommendations are not cross distribution compatible.
<smev81> Yeah, you are right. I just knew that if dns fails, resolv.conf is very probably missing in the chroot
<raub> Why you need the restricted openjdk ppa to get versions 8 and above?
<Guest79403> hi, i'm connecting with orangepi3 using armbian (bionic)
<Guest79403> it'a mazinig this little board
<Guest79403> amazing :D
<groke> sweet
<groke> how much does that cost
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | groke Guest79403
<ubottu> groke Guest79403: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Guest79403> around 40€
<Guest79403> wait
<Guest79403> orange pi3 - 2gb ram ddr3, usb3 mini-pcie... 36€ .... around 40$ usd
<Guest79403> I thing that i will  use an old monitor an make my own iMac with ubuntu obviously :)
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, someone said `ifconfig` is not longer the recommended default tool. What would be the default tool to use now?
<lotuspsychje> Guest79403: this is the ubuntu support channel, please only ubuntu questions here
<Guest79403> no idea... i'm still using ifconfig, but "mc", "dselect", and so on...
<Guest79403> perhaps network manager?
<[itchyjunk]> Is there any that comes pre-installed with the 18.04?
<Guest79403> nmcli?
<OerHeks> itch no, get used to netplan or networkmanager
<Guest79403> network managet and ifconfig como as default
<kadiro> I'm in live xubuntu
<[itchyjunk]> okay, it has netplan but "networks" seems to need installing as well.
<Guest79403> ifcondif and nm come as default in in the system base (ubuntu server). The interfaces, like xfm4, or gnome or kde are secondary
<Guest79403> try "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100"
<kadiro> I chrooted into my xubuntu, what the next step to fix the kernel panic
<mouses> kadiro: use journlctl to view system logs and look for clues
<kadiro> mouses, journalctl: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/systemd/libsystemd-shared-237.so: invalid ELF header
<phobosoph> hi
<mouses> kadiro: no idea there, hopefully someone else can help ya
<phobosoph> I got a Ubuntu 16 system and full SSH access
<kadiro> mouses, this is the dmesg: http://sprunge.us/5iXWKl
<phobosoph> how can I create a mirror image of the whole system so I can try an upgrade on a VM
<kadiro> ok thanks mouses
<phobosoph> I don't want to do this on a live system
<smev81> I suppose that the error occurs, when the kernel hands control over to systemd. And I even suspect that systemd should be reinstalled
<kadiro> ok i will reinstall it
<kadiro> smev81, cool that fixed it
<smev81> But only the error on journalctl not your whole kernel panic problem, kadiro?
<kadiro> smev81, yes in journalctl
<kadiro> I'm waiting the link from sprunge
<kadiro> This is the journalctl from last 2 days http://sprunge.us/9QlsY7
<leftyfb> kadiro: pastebinit is a great tool that's build into later versions of ubuntu
<smev81> These logs are before the error came up?
<kadiro> leftyfb, ah yes i forget about it, thank you
<kadiro> smev81, yes that was the last use of xubuntu before the kernel panic
<smev81> Apr 28 17:42:37 kadiro-MS-7529 unknown[1258]: xfce4-notifyd: Fatal IO error 11 (Ressource temporairement non disponible) on X  <-- a bit suspicious, but not sure
<Filip> I'm using GNONE desktop environment, and despite me checking the option "Allow executing file as program" on a shell script, double clicking it will not execute it
<Filip> invoking with ./ works
<smev81> did you reboot after reinstalling systemd?
<kadiro> smev81, not yet, i'm reinstalling libudev because i replaced it with debian when i chrooted yesterday
<smev81> Wait, what?
<smev81> I really would like to know what you mean with that, kadiro.
<kadiro> smev81, i replaced libudev.so with the one from debian when i was chrooting yesterday because all command didn't work and point to it
<kadiro> as example, apt and grub ..etc
<smev81> And after that the kernel panic?
<kadiro> now i still have udevadm errors when i'm trying update-grub
<thefatma> Hey Guys, im just installed ubuntudesktop 18.04 LTS and played a little bit with the DNS or whatever and now when i reboot i get an error (Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<thefatma> )
<kadiro> smev81, no that was when the panic come
<thefatma> Anyone knows whats going on?
<smev81> after the panic?
<kadiro> yes smev81
<smev81> ok
<smev81> did you try to reinstall udev before replacing int with debian .so
<tomreyn> thefatma: this sounds like you should undo "played a little bit with the DNS or whatever"
<kadiro> smev81, i can't find it, only libdev was their
<kadiro> i can't find this udevadm
<smev81> but udev is a base package that is preinstalled
<tomreyn> kadiro: don't make smev81 spend more time on this dead fish, just reinstall.
<kadiro> smev81, ah found it thank you
<kadiro> tomreyn, show me how without loosing my configs
<smev81> I received a lot of help from linux/ubuntu community. I am fine with spending some time
<tomreyn> kadiro: easy, you install, restore your backups, done.
<kadiro> smev81, thanks
<smev81> Also I am very curious, to find out how to debug kernel panics
<kadiro> tomreyn, how to save all the configs, and some i don't know where or remember
<tomreyn> well good luck you two!
<kadiro> tomreyn, thanks
<smev81> But you are quite right. At some point it is easier to reinstall. I have not given up hope, yet
<kadiro> cool seems reinstalling libudev/udev/systemd/libsystemd make the update-grub working fine
<kadiro> can i rebbot now to test?
<smev81> I do not think it can get worse, so, yeah why not reboot to try
<kadiro> ok brb
<smev81> good luck
<thefatma> tomreyn : hey, but theres connection to the internet and everthing so i don't see why it's unable to connect to the changelogs on ubuntu site O-o?
<kadiro> yahooooh the kernel panic is gone
<kadiro> smev81, thank you very much
<smev81> you're very welcome. I learned a lot as well.
<kadiro> smev81, i have know abug about light-locker but may be it is not a thing as i'm login just fine
<tomreyn> thefatma: what did you change?
<thefatma> I think i undid the netplan and configured etc/network/interfaces instead .  tomreyn :
<smev81> this time, the journalctl should give good informations
<tomreyn> thefatma: https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts is a location update-manager (or do-release-upgrade if run manually) would access.
<thefatma> apt-get dist-upgrade -y would access 2?
<tomreyn> thefatma: netplan is not active on desktops by default. you said you installed ubuntu desktop?
<thefatma> my bad * it's ubuntu server
<tomreyn> thefatma: i don't think apt-get dist-upgrade would access https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts (I can be wrong)
<tomreyn> thefatma: configurations in /etc/network/interfaces are now legacy (but still work if you manually installed ifupdown
<thefatma> yes i installed ifupdown
<pizzaman> Hi
<thefatma> I'm having such a hard time installing java8 O_O!! can someone please help me throught teamviewer or whatever..
<thefatma> Installing throught apt-get or repositories doesn't seem to work, i want to try JDK but not succeding much..
<thefatma> If i wanted to completly copy my java8 from another machine which files would i need to copy/ which commands is needed in order to config it ?
<lordcirth__> thefatma, why do you need an outdated java?
<thefatma> cuz my company needs
<thefatma> i think in order to install gerrit
<lordcirth__> thefatma, ok. What Ubuntu version>?
<thefatma> 18.04 server LTS
<lordcirth__> 18.04 has openjdk-8-jdk
<lordcirth__> Does that not work for you?
<kadiro> from snap search java i found this: java-jre-ondra  8.0.X   ondra  - java 8 runtime snap  .. if that help
<thefatma> whats the syntax?
<thefatma> lordcirth_ i think they removed it few days ag
<thefatma> ago*
<kadiro> ah yes there is that package: apt-cache search ^openjdk
<thefatma> kadiro : https://www.screencast.com/t/wHgPttdJkM
<ioria> thefatma, enable 'universe' repo
<kadiro> thefatma, thats odd
<thefatma> ioria : thanks alot guys!
<thefatma> kadiro : i think they removed they're official support for java 8
<ioria> thefatma, and probably you need -jre before -jdk
<ioria> thefatma, officially supported unil december 2020
<seanrdev> My TTY in ubuntu server will not scroll down. The only way I can see new text is to switch to a new TTY and then back to the old. Any advice??
<ioria> seanrdev, shift + pg up/down  works ?
<seanrdev> ioria: No not at all
<lordcirth__> seanrdev, press Scroll Lock?
<thefatma> Hey guys i created a VM with 500GB on it and chose LVM options when installing, how come when i df -h i can't see it all :# , asking cuz when i try to install thing it says im out of space but i barley started doing anything on the machine
<tomreyn> thefatma: the server-live-installer keeps most disk space within lvm, unallocated to file systems by default.
<seanrdev> lordcirth__: Tried without any success.
<tomreyn> the idea is that you can add new file systems or grow existing ones this way. use the pvs, vgs, lvs, lsblk commands to get an idea of the situation.
<tomreyn> maybe fdisk -l too
<nixfreak> Hello, does any of the distros for 16.4 include multilib or lib32 bit libraries ?
<thefatma> tomreyn - in simple words it's just saving memory and if you want to use it you have to "register" it manually , it wont appear if you won't config it to be be "useable" right ?
<dnscat> hello. I'm trying to wrap my head around HWE. What exactly is it?
<lordcirth__> dnscat, HWE is newer kernels backported to LTS releases, so you can run it on newer hardware.
<tomreyn> thefatma: right
<tomreyn> !hwe | dnscat
<ubottu> dnscat: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<dnscat> tomreyn: is that any different than before HWE was enabled?
<dnscat> I guess I just want to know if it'll make any difference to a casual ubuntu user
<tomreyn> thefatma: pvs (which i assume stands for something like "physical volume show/status") shows how one of your HDD's partitions are dedicated to LVM. vgs shows volume groups, rather irrelevant for you since you will only have one, and lvs shows the logical volumes you have, those work similar to partitions. and on top of those you have your file systems.
<pragmaticenigma> dnscat: HWE is helpful in specific situations. HWE is usually recommended to those that are having system stability issues (i.e. frequent crashing from hardware faults). There is no performance gain from running with HWE
<lordcirth__> In my case I also run HWE to get some bugfixes for the Ceph kernel drivers
<tomreyn> dnscat: enabling HWE means you install additional packages: a newer kernel image and (optionally) a newer X server (for a desktop) - which would also pull in newer graphics drivers.
<tomreyn> dnscat: ubuntu 18.04.*2* LTS (and later point releases than '.2') will come with HWE installed by default on desktops, on servers you choose the kernel to install.
<thefatma> tomreyn : ok i see have free 500gb on both pvs and vgs how do i dedicate some of the memory, to whatever space ( probabyl need to dedicate it to where the installations and packages install themselves if that makes sence)
<tomreyn> dnscat: you can always chose to uninstall all the *-hwe-18.04 packages later, and install just the GA (general availability, the default / original 18.04.0 release) kernel (and X, drivers) series.
<uzee> asking again, in case someone here today can help...
<uzee> hi, anyone here who could help regarding dhcpv6 for ubuntu 16 or 18. For static assignments, I understand I need a DUID, but cannot find any info on where to get the DUID from? Windows apparently provides it in the ipconfig command
<tomreyn> dnscat: on a desktop, if you run LTS (and only there HWE is available) you probably want HWE. On a server, you may prefer GA, unless the hardware won't work (or not satisfactory) with this older kernel version. Both series are fully supported and get timely security and bug fixes.
<tomreyn> thefatma: are you using this server installation as a server or desktop? which services are you running there?
<dnscat> tomreyn: so if i was trying to make a gaming rig, i'd probably prefer HWE (it sounds like)
<tomreyn> thefatma: a common mistake newer admins / users make is to dedicate all of their available storage to / when it would be better to have separate file systems, such as for databases, and mount them in the 'right spot' (e.g. /var/lib/{mysql,postgresql})
<tomreyn> dnscat: yes, most likely, maybe even hwe-18.04-edge then
<toothless> ff
<lunaa> hey
<tomreyn> dnscat: the '*-hwe-*-edge' packages are meant to get you the latest available ubuntu releases' kernels' (and potentially X, drivers) on an LTS release. currently, on 18.04.2, they point to the same packages as the their non 'edge' variant, but this will likely change soon, making them point to 5.0.x
<nixfreak> Hello, does any of the distros for 16.4 include multilib or lib32 bit libraries ?
<Guest61> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nixfreak> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> nixfreak: share your full story please, so volunteers can think along with you
<lordcirth__> nixfreak, dpkg --add-architecture i386
<lordcirth__> nixfreak, though, are you sure you need multilib?
<nixfreak> I need lib32 because the elf file is compiled with lib32
<nixfreak> plus version glibc 2.16/21.7
<dnscat> tomreyn: thank you for spending the time to explain this, i appreciate it
<nixfreak> so in theory I should be able to run a 32bit elf compiled with glibc 2.17 or higher
<lordcirth__> nixfreak, what ELF file are you running?
<tomreyn> dnscat: you're welcome. had you read the page ubottu pointed you to, too? it *should* have provided the same information, but it'd be good to know if it doesn't.
<nixfreak> its a tool (custom)
<tomreyn> dnscat: i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nixfreak> when you do a readelf -l you can see lib32 and glibc 2.16
<nixfreak> I'm just wondering if i spin up a 16.4 x86_64 instance if I need to install lib32 ?
<lordcirth__> nixfreak, can you not recompile it for 64?
<nixfreak> or is there is a difference between server and desktop regarding 32bit libs
<nixfreak> no I don't have the build
<nixfreak> its just a single binary
<tomreyn> there is no difference between server and desktop regarding 32bit libs
<nixfreak> ok do you need to install 32bit libs or does the distro have them already ?
<Exterminador> so, I'm struggling a bit to make systemd work on a per user basis via the "systemctl --user service".. whenever I try to do, i.e, "systemctl --user status" I get a "Failed to connect to bus: Permission denied".. any idea? worth to say that I've done "loginctl enable-linger $USER" to the user where I'm trying the commands
<tomreyn> both amd64 and i386 support 32-bit libs out of the box. on amd64, you will need to install the i386 library packages you need manually
<tomreyn> nixfreak: ^
<nixfreak> ok great thanks for the info
<tomreyn> nixfreak: dpkg --print-architecture && dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<tomreyn> nixfreak: should show amd64 on the first, i386 on the second command by default (if on amd64)
<Exterminador> this is on Ubuntu server 18.04.2 LTS.. also, said user doesn't have a .config folder nor a .local/share/systemd/ one
<tomreyn> nixfreak: you then install a given 32-bit library using            sudo apt install packagename:i386
<tomreyn> nixfreak: for this to work, "apt policy" should return several "i386 Packages" lines already. if not, you'll need to configure / enable those apt sources.
<tomreyn> Exterminador: i have no first hand experience with this, but the bus it fails to connect to will be dbus (not sure why, missing (auth) socket?). under systemd, those files are usually located in /run/user/UID/
<Anthaas> If I create a user with disabled password, is it possible at all to become that user with su?
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: best way to find out is try it
<Myth> How do I open lightdm greeter GUI in terminal? What is the command? Ubuntu 18
<Myth> I opened it before, but forgot the command
<Anthaas> Well, I'm trying it, and not succeeding, so my question really relates more to is it possible? i.e. am I doing something wrong, or trying to do something that isn't possible.
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | Myth
<ubottu> Myth: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: What command did you use to setup the user?
<Myth> I figured it out just now. Thanks
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: I see the issue... Use sudo ... not su...
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: `sudo adduser --disabled-password --system --home /var/lib/myapp --gecos "MyApp" --ingroup myapp myapp`
<maxzor> Hello, I recently did an apt release upgrade (ubu 18.04->19.04). Now more often than not, when my laptop goes into sleep mode and I turn it on, the screen is freezed before login, and I have to REISUB. Any clue where I can look for troubleshooting?
<nacc> maxzor: do you mean you did a do-release-upgrade ?
<maxzor> nacc yes, twice to skip 18.10
<tomreyn> maxzor: so manually editing sources.list and running "apt dist-upgrade" is NOT what you did, right?
<maxzor> tomreyn, yes I did not do that, and apt was out of question actually. I edited a conf file, don't remember which, to "normal" from "LTS"
<tomreyn> maxzor: sounds fine
<tomreyn> maxzor: which graphics hardware?
<tomreyn> which drivers?
<tomreyn> are there error messages in your systemd journal around the time you return from sleep?
<tomreyn> btw. S-U-B is sufficient, R-E-I are disabled on ubuntu for security reasons
<nacc> maxzor: understood, you just said apt release upgrade initially :)
<maxzor> tomreyn, I have a core i7 8550U, driver i915
<cognition>  /msg NickServ identify shankar108##
<maxzor> tomreyn, Ill look systemd journal. My problem is I cannot check the journal when the error occurs, I have to reboot first :)
<shadoxx> cognition: oof
<maxzor> nacc, y mb
<shadoxx> double oof
<Exterminador> so, which file should I look under /run/user to see why that user fails to auth with dbus?
<lotuspsychje> cognition: change your password
<shadoxx> ^^^
<cognition> k
<lordcirth__> cognition, and in future, only auth on the server tab to prevent this
<maxzor> I suspect this, keeps popping in the log "acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86]"
<Exterminador> under the /run/user/ directory, I have 2 folders: 0 (root?) and 1015 (matches with UID of user bridge)
<tomreyn> maxzor: so it's acpi issues, probably buggy firmware. try a mainboard firmware upgrade?
<tomreyn> maxzor: journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'     will tell which one you have now
<maxzor> tomreyn, DMI: Dell Inc. Inspiron 5379/09NT72, BIOS 1.9.0 06/12/2018
<maxzor> but had no issue prior release upgrade
<Exterminador> so, I have something now: after using "export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/`id -u`" I can now execute commands like "systemctl --user status".. any hints how to solve this globally?
<tomreyn> maxzor: no *noticable* issues beforehand. you probably have acpi exceptions now and also had them before, just graphics initialization works differently with 19.04 than 18.04, so this may be why.
<maxzor> tomreyn, anyway, the full log for today, had the problem at least twice
<maxzor> https://framabin.org/p/?80257050e4c9a106#UgUIwX7x1btQSi6mOahj3sSsKmwI5PPBHd4GoxE4sYA=
<maxzor> also i dual boot with grub on win10
<maxzor> right ok
<tomreyn> maxzor: dell supports LVFS https://fwupd.org/lvfs/ for some, but not all, devices.
<lotuspsychje> !who | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jack-> morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support jack-
<jack-> adept+kynaptic are past...which apt-gui does ubuntu use nowadays?
<tomreyn> maxzor: this should be the latest: https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=dwkr1&oscode=ub16g&productcode=inspiron-13-5379-2-in-1-laptop&lwp=rt
<Anthaas> pragmaticenigma: `sudo -u myapp -s /bin/bash` - the login shell is set to /usr/sbin/nologin when --disabled-password is used.
<maxzor> tomreyn, nice thanks, how likely is it to break grub?
<tomreyn> maxzor: unlikely. i don't actually see any acpi exceptions on your logs, but the errir you quoted would be a good enough reason for me to do the firmware upgrade, as well as "importance: urgent" and the long list of CVEs
<Exterminador> tomreyn: after using "export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/`id -u`" I can now execute commands like "systemctl --user status", "systemctl --user show-environment", etc.. any hints how to solve this globally?
<Exterminador> I don't want to add that line to all .bashrc of each user, so when I enable lingering for a user they're ready to go
<tomreyn> Exterminador: i have this variable set correctly for my primary (and sudo) restricted user (UID 1000)
<tomreyn> Exterminador: i am not sure what sets it, but i'd recommend you look into this, if that's not working fior the user you're trying to make it work for.
<Exterminador> tomreyn: the problem is that after enable lingering for a user they get that bus error message.
<tomreyn> Exterminador: so you're saying that enabling lingering deletes this environment variable?
<kadiro> I think XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is set by pam systemd
<tomreyn> well possible
<Exterminador> where's that pam file that I should look at?
<jack-> rephrase: what app does ubuntu currently use as apt-frontend?
<Exterminador> basically what happens to me is: lingering enabled = bus error message. lingering disabled = bus error message
<lordcirth__> jack-, there are multiple. 'apt' is the newest on the command line.
<jack-> i see
<jack-> i mean, as a gui
<lordcirth__> apt-get and aptitude are still around, and Ubuntu Software and Synaptic for GUI
<jack-> like "adept" some years ago
<jack-> i bet there is something cooler now
<lordcirth__> jack-, oh, adept was a KDE thing. I think the new KDE one is Muon?
<jack-> oh, yeah
<tomreyn> Exterminador: read pam_systemd(8)
<jack-> and for gnome etc?
<lordcirth__> jack-, that would be Ubuntu Software (installed by default) and Synaptic(installable) as I mentioned
<maxzor> tomreyn, flashed and slept-woke up twice on ubu : seems good. Big thank you!
<jack-> ok, thx
<lordcirth__> jack-, that being said, I never use the GUI pkg tools
<tomreyn> maxzor: very well, let's hope it lasts. :)
<jack-> lordcirth__: i see
<jack-> i tend to like them
<Exterminador> okay. so I was just being stupid.. seems that "systemctl --user SOMETHING" doesn't work if I use "su $USER".. :/
<acebrianjuan> Hi all
<acebrianjuan> I would like to do a telnet connection between two terminal windows in my computer
<Exterminador> tomreyn: user systemd units should be put inside .config/systemd/user/, right?
<acebrianjuan> just for testing
<acebrianjuan> I know how to send connection requests on the client side
<tomreyn> Exterminador: that's what i seem to remember form reading the manual, yes
<acebrianjuan> but I don't know how to start a telnet server
<ryuo> acebrianjuan: telnet isn't recommended anymore. ssh is the replacement.
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: telnet is from the 70ies, dont use it unless you strictly have to. what's the purpose of this?
<acebrianjuan> ryuo: ok I know, but I need to use telnet
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: purpose is work
<icaro>  /j #laravel
<Exterminador> tomreyn: seems to be so.. I just found about the thing of using "su $USER" (I was SSH'ing as root and using "su $USER" afterwards) after reading the manual, as it states: $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set if the current user is not the original user of the session.
<ioria> acebrianjuan, client is usually already installed, but the server side needs  to be installed (telnetd or something)
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: you can use netcat (nc), -l to listen, -p to specify the listening or (on the client) target port.
<acebrianjuan> ioria: ok, so the regular telnet command won't be enough to start a server then?
<ioria> nope
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: ok, I'll try that
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: use ssh instead if you can.
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: ok, netcat did the job, thank you
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: we are not using telnet to send any sort of sensitive data, so I think that's why we are using telnet in the first place
<acebrianjuan> the purpose you were asking is that we have a primitive communication mechanism for sending text-based commands to a program
<acebrianjuan> and we are using telnet for this
<Exterminador> tomreyn: thanks for the help (and sorry for not reading manpages 1st)!
<cognition> On our 14.04 systems we are getting 404's on "deb http://packages.vmware.com/packages/ubuntu trusty main"
<nacc> cognition: sounds like a question for vmware
<nacc> cognition: that is, nothing to do with ubuntu official support
<jeremy31> cognition I think support for 14.04 ended yesterday
<tomreyn> acebrianjuan: if the data you transfer is not relevant, then you don't need to transfer it. if it's relevant enough to be transferred, then it's probably also relevant whether or not it can be manipulated, intercepted.
<acebrianjuan> tomreyn: yes, that's true
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you're welcome. i'm still learning much of this myself, kadiro's hint on pam_systemd was very helpful.
<tomreyn> cognition: i think support for 14.04 ended 4 days ago.
<kadiro> tomreyn, I'm glade to share my little knowledge even if i'm just a noob :)
<cognition> tomreyn: TY
<snake-venom> hello, is there any way to record skype call in ubuntu 18?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | snake-venom
<ubottu> snake-venom: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<jack-> impossible to install muon here...sick dependencies
<jack-> software-properties-kde : Hängt ab von: python3-software-properties (= 0.96.24.32.7) aber 1.8.4 soll installiert werden
<jack-> shrug!
<nacc> jack-: `apt-cache policy python3-software-properties` ?
<jack->  Installiert:           1.8.4
<jack->   Installationskandidat: 1.8.4
<nacc> jack-: the whole thing.
<nacc> jack-: in a pastebin, please
<snake-venom> tomreyn, its Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<snake-venom>  :)
<jack-> no other version available :/
<analogical> when I try to start a program I get "/usr/bin/env python no such file or directory" how do I install the missing software?
<jack-> ok, one sec
<nacc> analogical: what version of ubuntu?
<lordcirth__> jack-, prepend "LANG=C" to get English, please
<analogical> nacc, 19.04
<ioria> jack-, mint ?
<snake-venom> is there any way to record skype call in Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS?
<skuuter> call the nsa and ask to get a copy
<nokiomanz> Hi, I have my desktop connected to a 4K TV via HDMI as my main monitor. I set the desktop to 1080p. But upon Closing/opening the television  on the next day or a few hours later it is as if the display is "redetected" and resolution is set to 4k. What can I do to make it stick to 1080p? If I close the television and open it a few minutes later it is still at 1080p.
<jack-> lordcirth__: https://pastebin.com/w9Md7fzE
<lordcirth__> snake-venom, you could record the screen or window with recordmydesktop or OBS
<jack-> ioria: yep, tessa
<lordcirth__> snake-venom, that being said, consider *not* using Skype
<ioria> i see
<nacc> jack-: mint is not ubuntu, and not supported here
<jack-> i know...but still :)
<jeremy31> jack-: use the mint welcome screen/support and click the chat link
<lordcirth__> !mint | jack-
<ubottu> jack-: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<jack-> ubuntu apps are usable, and i want muon
<nacc> jack-: thats nice, still offtopic and not supported here.
<tomreyn> analogical: so /usr/bin/env does not exist?
<analogical> tomreyn, right
<tomreyn> analogical: how did you install?
<analogical> I'm using a fresh install of Ubuntu 19.04
<lordcirth__> analogical, did you actually check with 'ls /usr/bin/env'?
<tomreyn> analogical: a fresh install of Ubuntu 19.04 would provide it. it belongs to a required package.
<analogical> that folder doesn't exist
<analogical> I only have /usr/bin/
<lordcirth__> analogical, it's not a directory, it's an executable
<tomreyn> a file
<lordcirth__> analogical, please run 'stat /usr/bin/env | nc termbin.com 9999'
<lordcirth__> and paste the link
<analogical> oh it's a file
<analogical> in that case it's there
<lordcirth__> right. So more likely, env is saying that 'python' doesn't exist.
<lordcirth__> If you run 'python' does it work?
<analogical> it says "command python not found
<tomreyn> analogical: sudo apt install python-minimal
<nacc> was python3 perhaps there?
<tomreyn> those are available by default in $PATH on 19.04:  python3     python3.7   python3.7m  python3m
<nacc> ack
<tomreyn> and python.minimal depends on python2{,.7}-minimal
<nacc> right, that's been the case for a bit
<nacc> there's presumably a python3-minimal
<tomreyn> yes, Priority: important and installed by default.
<tomreyn> analogical: are you actually looking for help with this, or just making nacc and me have a conversation? ;-)
<plongshot> This output from $glxinfo | grep "OpenGL" | pastebinit  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jxwhNC7Gqp/  <--  seems to show I have OpenGL version 3.0 ?  Is that correct?
<plongshot> I need OpenGL version 3.2 or later (a dependency). What options are avialable for me and how do I do that?
<tomreyn> plongshot: acquire, install and configure (if needed) a dedicated graphics card.
<ryuo> plongshot: you need a hardware upgrade, assuming your at the maximum supported by what you currently have.
<ryuo> plongshot: sometimes the driver isn't making full use of the available hardware.
<plongshot> I see there is this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1119222/how-to-install-opengl-3-2-on-ubuntu-18-10-specs-arepentium-4-proccessor?r=SearchResults&s=1|104.5220  article but the link is broken or incorrect. It takes you to a different post that has nothing to do with it
<tomreyn> plongshot: which ubuntu version do you run there?
<plongshot> There's this:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1077930/opengl-3-2-on-18-04-virtualbox-guest-is-it-possible  which might have helped but no one gave a complete answer (no one is telling how to).
<kadiro> aplay say there is no soundcard, trying to reinstaling pulseaudio didnt fix the no sound , some errors appeared but google doesn't show something like my situation case
<analogical> this is insane but it actually worked https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvmROT8LEsM
<analogical> Acer hates linux that's for sure
<thefatma> What would a good distribution be of 500GB when installing ubuntu server ( so that when installing packages it won't tell me im out of disk space like what caused me to reinstall lol)
<thefatma> lets say, 200GB for / and 200GB /var/lib ?
<nacc> thefatma: is this a VM host?
<thefatma> nacc : yes it's a VM that will have gerrit (code review thing) on. and maybe git and some DB like mysqld
<Ben64> thefatma: 500GB for /, and manage your usage
<thefatma> Ben64: Can you please explain manage your usage?
<Ben64> be aware of how much space is being used, and don't let it fill completely
<leftyfb> thefatma: 1 partition. Don't run out of space. No amount of partitioning is going to be a good substitute to properly watching the space you are filling up
<kadiro> hmm interesting, aplay with sudo can play sound just fine but still no sound
<thefatma> Ben64 leftyfb : roger that , much of a help thanks!
<nacc> thefatma: a VM is not a VM host
<nacc> thefatma: sorry, by VM host I meant a machine that will host VMs
<nacc> thefatma: not sure why you'd have such a large /var/lib otherwise
<thefatma> leftyfb : Ben64 : it's suppose to look like this ? https://www.screencast.com/t/IHyZmIzJt2Am   ,   or this ? https://www.screencast.com/t/vziuiVEIGs
<thefatma> nacc : ohh my mistakei should have got what you meant, actually you probably right i just dont understand so well what is a "standard settings" for these kind of things yet
<thefatma> nacc : it's going to be under an ESXI with alot of vm's in it with different services/uses/programs on them and also private employees VM's , which all of that in the end points on the datastores
<thefatma> on to the datastores*
<thefatma> nacc : when i first created i tried to install the packages required for the company and i ran into not enough disk space But nothing was barely installed i just started, and when i did df -h i saw only 4GB or something like that was available , i assumed if i chose LVM thing when installing it will distribute everything correcly ?
<vlad__> hi all
<vlad__> today is 2019 year
<vlad__> how to get ip address of interface without hard sex with sed, grep, awk, etc?
<lordcirth__> vlad__, hostname -I might be useful
<lordcirth__> Or do you need it from a specific interface?
<thefatma> ip a ?
<lordcirth__> thefatma, he wants to return only the address for piping, I think, not a human-readable text
<kadiro> I need help, i have no sound
<nacc> thefatma: if it's really a server, you probably don't want to use the default LVM setup, as it will make a home partition, iirc
<thefatma> nacc : should i just put all the 500 on root and start dividing it from within the terminal incase of need?
<tomreyn> lordcirth__ / vlad__: there is   ip -o a   (but yes, YMMV)
<Ben64> thefatma: dividing the space doesn't give you more space
<nacc> thefatma: what do you mean by dividing it anyways?
<thefatma> Ben64: its not about more space, its just that i couldnt before that, i set up LVM and when just starting and installing packages 2-3 and it told me i have not enough disk space, and i didn't evne use it at all
<thefatma> nacc : because before i reinstalled (now) i used the LVM option thing and when i df -h i saw only 4GB and couldnt install packages while the VM in reality had 500gb on it
<nacc> thefatma: we don't know what you actually did before, and what the LVM partitioning ended up looking like.
<nacc> thefatma: if you don't need LVM, don't use LVM?
<thefatma> so im telling you it had like 0 GB on root lol and like 4GB on dev/something
<nacc> thefatma: that does not sound right. But if you've already reinstalled, let's move on.
<lordcirth__> thefatma, you could have just expanded the / LV. But yes, all on / is simpler.
<thefatma> lordcirth_ : yea just for the sake of less headaches...
<thefatma> nacc : i didn't install yet i can do it like i did before for test sake to show you what it did
<nacc> thefatma: wholly up to you
<Ben64> just put everything on / and be done
<pronet> join ###SCMR
<thefatma> nacc : Ben64 : im intrested in why that happend im doing with the LVM to picture df -h to you guys and afterwards ill reinstall and do on everthing on /, or you guys will teach me away without reinstalling
<thefatma> that's not gonna fuck up the filesystems and links betwen files or whatnot
<thefatma> nacc : Ben64 :   df -h results with LVM   :    https://www.screencast.com/t/aQOzdaR3WVGY
<lordcirth__> thefatma, ok, so it's giving a 4GB LV for /, which is pretty small, but you could just expand it
<tomreyn> thefatma: this LVM allocation is a default with the server-live-installer. other installers set things up differently.
<thefatma> tomreyn : just for my clarification server-live-installer is basiclly ubuntu server ? or theres server-live-installer which is different distrib?
<thefatma> lordcirth_ : expanding / will solve the not enough disk space when installing packages that i encounted before?
<thefatma> also how can we do it ?
<tomreyn> thefatma: server-live-installer (subiquity) is the default ubuntu 18.04 LTS (and later) installer.
<tomreyn> thefatma: server-live-installer (subiquity) is the default ubuntu 18.04 LTS (and later) *server* installer.
<tomreyn> ^ fixed
<thefatma> tomreyn : understood got you
<lordcirth__> thefatma, you expand the LV with lvresize, then the filesystem with resize2fs
<tomreyn> or just lvresize --resizefs
<lordcirth__> oh yeah, that's a thing too. forgot.
<vyzen> can someone explain what "grep sshd passwd" does
<groke> vyzen sounds like its meant to extract your ssh password
<nacc> vyzen: looks for a string 'sshd' in a file called 'passwd'
<weedmic> it would be encrypted - i dont 'think it would work
<weedmic> you can just open /etc/passwd and look - but you won't be able to tell the actual passwords for sshd or any other user
<lordcirth__> vyzen, /etc/passwd, contrary to it's name (legacy reasons) holds account info, but *not* passwords
<nacc> passwd != /etc/passwd fwiw.
<nacc> it's best to just answer questions as written in the channel :)
<weedmic> yes, better worded ty lordcirth__
<vyzen> nacc explained it perfectly
<vyzen> thanks
<thefatma> tomreyn : https://www.screencast.com/t/JAKogaU5xTrU
<tiox> Dumb question, but here goes; how do I regain control of shell for instances wwhere I forgot to append an ampersand at the end of my command?
<lordcirth__> vyzen, since it uses a relative path, what it would do depends on where you are and what files are there.
<nacc> vyzen: technically it's looking for a regular expression 'sshd' , but that's equivalent to a fixed string
<nacc> tiox: ctrl + z will bacgkround the task
<tiox> Thanks.
<nacc> tiox: you can then `disown` it if you want it to run detached
<nacc> tiox: note that it won't necessarily have detached stdout/stderr
<ioria> tiox, or just ctrl+c
<Bored_Techie> hello im having some issues installing ubuntu, keep coming up with " end kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount  root fs on unknown-block(1,0) "
<Ben64> this kills the process
<nacc> tiox: right, it depends on what you meant by 'regain control'
<lordcirth__> Bored_Techie, does the installer finish without errors? What Ubuntu version? BIOS or UEFI bot?
<lordcirth__> boot*
<Bored_Techie> i cant even get into the live cd or the installer, i just get this message when i load the disc
<Bored_Techie> Lubuntu 16.04 and its a ppc mac
<lordcirth__> Bored_Techie, oh, I see. Did you checksum the ISO after downloading it?
<Bored_Techie> no i didnt
<Bored_Techie> i tried it on a usb stick first then a dvd
<Bored_Techie> but didnt work
<Bored_Techie> il try the checksum now
<Bored_Techie> how do i do the checksum?
<wonderworld> Bored_Techie: do you have the correct checksum for the iso?
<Bored_Techie> how would i know that i do? is there a way to check
<TJ-> With 18.04, LibreOffice Impress > Export as PDF > Digital Signature > Select fails to populate the selected GNUpg key (from the default NSS Thunderbird key-store)  into the Dialog. Signing the Impress document itself works. Anyone else experienced this, or know of a solution?
<wonderworld> boredguy: whats the exact filename of your iso file?
<tomreyn> thefatma: this is not to insult you: do you know what man pages are? lvresize(8) would have told you about -L
<thefatma> tomreyn : Yup, got it thanks :)
<tomreyn> thefatma: --help (as mentioned in the error message), too, though
<david89> Hello. Is it possible to create a dir and set some attribute on it so that only directories can be created inside of it?
<kreyren> Is elogind provided by systemd?
<weedmic> david89: you can create a tree, and assign rights by owner, group, other - but if someone has rights outside of that tree, they can create things there
<lordcirth__> david89, only subdirectories, no files? I don't think so. What do you want to accomplish?
<weedmic> check man:chmod chown chgrp
<dax> kreyren: it's a third-party program whose authors took the systemd-logind source code and got it to run without systemd as init
<weedmic> if you add the sticky bit, you can see who put a file in there - that is the 2 (or 1 or nothing) at the end like chmod 7772
<dax> kreyren: for Ubuntu, systemd-logind should be used instead, since Ubuntu only supports systemd as init
<kreyren> dax, ty
<anon_> hello
<anon_> what happens if i run chmod 777 /
<TJ-> david89: You may be able to use "RichACLs" on ext4 FS (as extended attributes) to do that, but not with POSIx ACLs or standard FS mode bits
<nacc> anon_: as a regular user? you'll get permission denied
<N3X15> OK, is there any way to "pin" linux raid /dev mountpoints?  My RAID1 array keeps changing names.  Last reboot, it was named /dev/md127, now it's /dev/md/0, and I have it configured in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf as /dev/md0.
<wonderworld> anon_: it would give write permissions for group and others to your / directory.
<TJ-> N3X15: what meta-data version is it using?
<N3X15> TJ-, 1.2
<wonderworld> N3X15: how did you configure your mapping in mdadm.conf?
<TJ-> N3X15: generally for 1.0+ the metadata should set it, if the MetaData 'homehost' matches system localhost
<TJ-> N3X15: did you check if /dev/md/0 is a link to /dev/md0? It can depend on udev rules as to what symlinks or device nodes are preferred, too
<N3X15> wonderworld, I can't connect to it to copypaste, but: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 metadata=1.2 name=ws-tux-001:0 UUID=[UUID here] devices=/dev/sda1,/dev/sdb1
<N3X15> dev-md0 task times out during boot, which means I don't get SSH for reasons.
<TJ-> N3X15: consider that sda and sdb may not be constant across reboots - UUIDs would be preferable
<N3X15> k. What's the syntax for that?
<TJ-> N3X15: E.g. I have systems with 10+ drives and the logical SCSI name can change due to discovery timing. /dev/disk/by-uuid/ or some other unique /dev/disk/by-*/??? is better
<tomreyn> you should also be able to just specify UUID= instead of /dev/...
<TJ-> N3X15: Generally though, if the metadata on-disk is correct, a specific entry in mdadm.conf ought not to be necessary (assuming there are no filters to exclude the underlying devices)
<wonderworld> N3X15: get the UUID for your array with: mdadm --detail /dev/md0. after that use UUID=theuuid in mdadm.conf instead of devices
<tomreyn> those differ from partition / file system UUIDs as reported by e.g. blid
<tomreyn> * blkid
<N3X15> I understand, will take some time since it's a headless system with no copy-paste functionality available.
<N3X15> Thanks for your help
<TJ-> !info pastebinit | N3X15
<ubottu> N3X15: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5-2 (bionic), package size 14 kB, installed size 156 kB
<wonderworld> N3X15: be careful. have backups when working with raid arrays
<plongshot> In older releases of ubuntu desktop there was a rectangle shaped magnifying glass that could be enabled throught compiz-config.  Is there a magnifying glass like this available in ubuntu 18.04?  I have looked in accessibility tools but the magnifyer there is not the same.  The one we used to get  with compiz had shortcut keys to show / hide it as well as a number of other features.
<N3X15> TJ-, No network.
<TJ-> N3X15: ahhh, sneaker-net :)
<N3X15> Yup.  At least there's a KVM switch.
<N3X15> Which desperately needs replacement.
<tomreyn> N3X15: sounds like you need a serial console switch.
<N3X15> And money :P
<TJ-> N3X15: Unless there are array problems MD arrays should be assembled/activated by udev rules. The only time I've seen what you describe is when there's another device in the system with metadata for the same array UUID, so if you've swapped underlying devices/partitions at some point it's worth doing a scan to ensure old metadata was removed
<TJ-> N3X15: or, you've got more than 1 array with metadata set to use '0'
<N3X15> TJ-, brand new 4TB platters, only one array.
<N3X15> So /shrug
<wonderworld> N3X15: you don't need copy/paste. mdadm --detail /dev/md0 | grep UUID >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf would add the UUID to the bottom of your mdadm.conf, ready for you to be edited.
<TJ-> N3X15: Seeing md127 usually indicates a dynamically allocated number when the assigned number is unavailable for some reason
<TJ-> N3X15: there might be some clue in the udevd journal log
<N3X15> wonderworld, that's the UUID for the array, though
<wonderworld> N3X15: yes. that is the expected value for the UUID paramter in mdadm.conf
<N3X15> wonderworld, I omitted the UUID, it was present.
<N3X15> I just didn't feel like mnaually typing it out
<wonderworld> understandable :)
<TJ-> N3X15: with the existing mdadm.conf entry, is there a DEVICE line that excludes /dev/sd?1 - the default without a DEVICE is "partitions containers"
<jayjo> where can I check my cron logs in ubuntu 1804 lts? I added a crontab programmitcally via (crontab -l 2>/dev/null; echo "*/5 * * * * /path/to/job -with args") | crontab -
<jayjo> I'm trying to verify it's working
<N3X15> TJ-, no DEVICE line, I just piped output of mdadm to the file.
<analogical> is there built in support for disk cloning in Ubuntu?
<TJ-> N3X15: OK - just trying to think of reasons it might fail at boot-time. If it assembles manually that does point to udev-triggered actions
<guardian> hello, I'm running 18.04 LTS, can someone please remind me where I have to go to configure drive icons on desktop?
<wonderworld> N3X15: easier: mdadm --detail --scan will create the correct config line for you
<N3X15> wonderworld, yeah, I tried that, but it still changes name on bootup to something unexpected and fouls up disk mounting
<TJ-> analogical: 'dd' is the usual too, but there are other options
<TJ-> N3X15: definitely look at the udevd journal log for clues, possibly increase verbosity
<lordcirth__> analogical, there are many, what exactly do you want to do? Backup? Copy system config?
<OerHeks> guardian, install gnome-tweak-tool, there you can set/unset icons
<guardian> hmm
<guardian> then maybe I didn't ask the right question
<analogical> lordcirth__, clone the disk Ubuntu is installed on
<guardian> I installed Ubuntu like 6 months ago, and I forgot where I clicked to configure mount points etc, which ultimately added icons to my desktop
<lordcirth__> analogical, yes, but for what purpose?
<analogical> lordcirth__, backup
<guardian> and I didn't install anything special
<lordcirth__> analogical, ok. So probably the best way is to boot a livecd, run zerofree, then dd | gzip > file.img
<OerHeks> normally one uses grub to add partitions on (manual) mountpoints
<jayjo> hmmm... don't have a /var/log/syslog on 18.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 4.15.0-1035-aws x86_64)
<lordcirth__> analogical, however, I would normally recommend backing up /etc and /home and leaving the binaries; they can just be reinstalled.
<lordcirth__> For example using borgbackup
<lordcirth__> In fact, why not both?
<N3X15> TJ-, update: I commented out the array in mdadm.conf and it works...?!
<guardian> also, I'm used to using etckeeper. And I realize Ubuntu modifies lots of things in there on a regular basis. Is there a way to cool it down?
<guardian> like I rebooted and now /etc/console-setup/cached_setup_keyboard.sh script is modified
<guardian> but I didn't do anything intentionally that would cause this change
<lordcirth__> guardian, you could change the default apt settings to 'confold'? Though I don't recommend it
<lordcirth__> If something gets modified, there's probably a good reason.
<guardian> lordcirth__: or probably lack of care? :)
<guardian> lordcirth__: or I'm not used to /etc not being totally mine
<guardian> lordcirth__: it feels like lots of things should be stored elswhere <- they represent state but are not configuration files per se
<lordcirth__> guardian, that's possible. Normally one would keep such things in /var; however, some people mount /var, so prior to that mount or if it breaks, you'd rather like to have a working keyboard.
<OerHeks> <guardian> and I didn't install anything special .. so that is not true, i guess
<guardian> OerHeks: I certainly didn't do anything conciously (not even accepting a package upgrade) tht would end up with /etc/console-setup/cached_setup_keyboard.sh to be modified
<nixfreak> Thats really interesting I the cpu is a xeon but i still needed to install the amd64 32bit libs package libc6-i386
<nixfreak> I thought 32bit libs was standard if you were using an Intel CPU ?
<nixfreak> Thats what I was told at least
<lordcirth__> nixfreak, amd64 is the same as x86_64. AMD invented the spec, both companies implement it
<nixfreak> yes I know intel uses the amd64 instructions
<nixfreak> sorry extensions
<nixfreak> so I was told wrong , no big deal go with my gut next time
<guardian> why are there docker and docker.io packages? is this for upgrade paths?
<TJ-> guardian: fomr console-setup, it looks like its /lib/systemd/system/console-setup.service -> /lib/console-setup/console-setup.sh -> setupcon --save that writes there. Also looks like you could control it via some judicious editing - looks like it's there to cope with systems with a separate /usr/ FS
<guardian> TJ-: thanks for the info
<TJ-> guardian: kind-of strange if it writes to /etc/ seeing as it is already writing to /run/
<TJ-> guardian: On my system I see 6 files written to /etc/console-setup/ on last boot
<TJ-> guardian: seems like something the Debian maintainers introduced judging by discussions of various console-setup issues in the Debian bug-tracker
<Scottbert> Why are graphics drivers such a pain
<Scottbert> So. I was having that issue where the boot screen doesn't show and I have no console. We fixed it by installing the latest nvidia drivers -- 430 instead of the 390 ubuntu shipped with. OR SO I THOUGHT. Actually, ubuntu ignored what I clicked in drivers, and set it to noveau
<Scottbert> Now I've installed the nvidia-430-drivers metapackage... and the boot screen and terminal are gone again
<OerHeks> Scottbert, what videocard exactly, what ubuntu version and how did you install that 430?
<Scottbert> (Also I'm not sure how to check that it is, indeed, 430 that's running -- lshw -c video | grep driver just tells me nvidia
<Scottbert> GeForce 750 Ti, Kubuntu 18.10, originally installed through system settings which apparently does nothing, this time installed through muon.
<hans_> when running `strace nslookup atvforumet.no 8.8.8.8` , why the frick is nslookup trying to access "/etc/ld.so.nohwcap" (a file that does not exist btw) 29 times?
<Scottbert> OerHeks all I want is to have the latest nvidia driver and also my console, how do I get Kubunbtu 18.10 to such a state?
<OerHeks> Scottbert, that 750 Ti would work with 340 and up, what does kubuntu give as recommended?
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # would be my choice
<OerHeks> oh, disable that driver ppa ofcourse, 430 comes not from standard sources
<Scottbert> 390 is Ubuntu's out-of-date reccomended one -- this channel reccomended I install an nvidia PPA which got me 430
<OerHeks> no, they are not out-of-date.
<Scottbert> Hmm. Well it seems that the driver IS installed now, so I should be able to get 390 or 430 or whatever by going through muon instead of system settings
<Scottbert> But that brings me back to the old problem that I THOUGHT I fixed last time but actually wasn't:
<Scottbert> with nvidia drivers installed, I have no console. At boot, the last thing I see is GRUB's 'booting in blind mode' message, and then wait for awhile, then then the login screen comes up
<OerHeks> use ppa-purge to reverse that ppa and packages
<Scottbert> If I ctrl+alt+F2 I'm left looking at the blind mode message as well, no console
<Scottbert> This happened with nvidia-390 too
<Scottbert> As far as I can tell it happens with any nvidia driver on ubuntu
<Scottbert> Err, to clarify: Even with the noveau drivers GRUB still gives the 'blind mode' message, but then the normal boot screen comes up, and I have a ctrl+alt+F# console
<Scottbert> So, I can roll back to 390, or not, but the problem persists, and I'm not happy with the noveau drivers because they don't support minecraft and who knows what else
<Scottbert> but obviously it is critical that I have a console to try and recover my system from if anything ever goes really wrongt
<Scottbert> OerHeks: So, forget 'how do I make sure I have nvidia drivers installed', I fixed that. But I need to fix the console issue which also happens on nvidia-390
<Scottbert> Changed /etc/default/grub to specify graphics mode and ran update-grub, rebooting to see if problem is fixed.
<chakravanti> In the Files my left space of navigation has disappeared how do i make it reappear?
<Scottbert> No dice -- the graphics mode line in /etc/default/grub doesn't appear to do anything, and yes I uncommented it/
<RodageMRQ> Hi.  Playing with patitions again and again, with average success, i fear i did overload the GRUB limit of 64K as far i believe i got a clue about all that.  Following different guides and forums, i got no way to get it as clean i would wish, and need.  I think i shall totaly erase grub then make a new one installing a dummy ubuntu.  Any clue please?
<RodageMRQ> Shortly : i found no way to totaly get rid of grub.
<chakravanti> nvm found it
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: what part of GRUB are you trying to remove?
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: What do you mean?   All.  Forget all then rebuild from a fresh install, since my partitions supposed to be bootable.  I have no windows or something like that
<RodageMRQ> I mean everything i tried seems to keep an history.  For nothing i believe.
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: Do you mean remove the GRUB programs and configuration, or MBR code, or core image in slack sectors or EFI-SP  ?
<Scottbert> Recommented gfxmode line, uncommented console mode line, running update-grub and rebooting
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: Core.  update-grub etc. just add new lines to that, since i need to get rid.  I think.
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: Update grub keep all the history of my partitions playing with.
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: Sorry but I'm not clear on what you're actually trying to achieve. Removing the GRUB packages is "apt remove grub*" - removing the configuration files too is "apt purge grub*", removing the EFI loader is "rm -r /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub*.efi /boot/grub"
<Scottbert> No dice, neither of these lines does anything.
<JonelethIrenicus> i noticed an issue with openvpn
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: Scottbert: I tried purge.  It do not purge grub2...
<RodageMRQ> lemme read you better.
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: Why are you wanting to remove the boot-loader? without it, the system will not boot
<plongshot> I was asking about a magnifying glass for ubuntu 18.04 before and got disconnected. If anyone responded and I didn't see it - sorry. I have tried the default magnifyer found in accessibility settings but it will not suffice. I have seen this: http://magnifier.sourceforge.net/#introduction ( Virtual Magnifying Glass ) - but I can't find instructions to insall on my system and that raises a flag about the quality of the application for
<plongshot> me. Is there anything ( prefferably official / supported ) other than the default magnifyer that give me the features of a couple keybindings?  One for showing / hiding the magnifyer would be sufficient. If there were additional keybindings it would just be icing on top. Thanks
<RodageMRQ> TJ-:  Because too many entries.  My grub points on bad partitions.
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: That sounds like you've left 'bad' partitions in place, so every time update-grub is run it (re)discovers and adds them to /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<RodageMRQ> What i want to clear is the EFI?  Right?  Not familiar with terms...
<Scottbert> RodageMRQ: I'm having a seperate, grub-related issue, I have no idea how to fix your problem.
<Bashing-om> Scottbert: A conflict of installed drivers ? what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: No.  Earlier, yes.  But now, every grub line need 10000 sublines.
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: If update-grub/os-prober is discovering other (broken) installs then the problem is not GRUB, it is that you've left those traces of old/broken installs behind
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: can you pastebin the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file so we can understand what you mean?
<Scottbert> All the 430 drivers, common-390, and dkms-390. But this problem occured with just 390 installed as well.
<TJ-> Scottbert: I've not been following along, what is the symptom you're trying to cure?
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: Sure i did!  Try to see.  sdaX moved manytimes.  I kept traces.  Now my partitions are clean, it cannot address new partitions since the history too big to hold all my past mistakes.
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: Pastebin - ok.  On it.
<Scottbert> On a fresh kubuntu install (or when noveau drivers are selected), when booting you get some grub errors about 'hwmatch' and booting in blind mode. However, the kubuntu name comes up (is this 'plymouth'? Not sure) and if you press a key you'll see the console boot sequence. However...
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<TJ-> Scottbert: is this UEFI or Legacy/BIOS boot?
<Scottbert> When nvidia drivers (any version) are installed, the kubuntu logo never appears, and you have no console, although eventually the graphical login screen will appear. However, you'll have no console -- ctrl+alt+f2 and such just display the grub errors -- so if something big goes wrong you have no way to fix it
<Scottbert> It's a UEFI bios but it's booting in legacy mode I think?
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: AH!   You got something i think.  How to know about UEFI or Legacy?
<TJ-> Scottbert: check: does /sys/firmware/efi/efivars exist?
<Mrbadness> ok
<RodageMRQ> I thought UEFI for usb keys
<Scottbert> Err, wait. My boot HDD is 4TB at the moment, does that mean it can't be booting legacy?
<TJ-> Scottbert: no
<Scottbert> It does exist
<Scottbert> (No it can't be booting legacy, or no it doesn't mean that?)
<RodageMRQ> No EFI in firmware
<Scottbert> Clarification: The grub errors still appear with nvidia drivers, the change is that on nvidia drivers the boot screen and terminal never load
<RodageMRQ> i get acpi dmi memmap
<TJ-> Scottbert: right, so this is UEFI boot mode. Here's some background. The EFI is supposed to provide a block of data and a driver called the EFI-GOP which is the interface between boot-loader, OS, and GPU. In some systems this is missing or broken, meaning the boot-loader and OS graphic modes fail and only when the OS driver loads do things appear
<TJ-> Scottbert: this can depend on whether the GPU is integrated on the Mobo (in which case system firmware should have a GOP) or for discrete GPUs they should include a GOP in their firmware
<RodageMRQ> I do have Nvdia graphic card.  And also got proprietary drivers...
<TJ-> Scottbert: here's a good overview of GOP: https://uefi.org/sites/default/files/resources/UPFS11_P4_UEFI_GOP_AMD.pdf
<Scottbert> So, I don't have the data. How do I get it to show me a console anyway? I mean... it can clearly do text, or it couldn't show me the error message...
<Aeden> #ubuntu-fr
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: What is a GOP?
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: read the link :)
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: looks clear.  On it.
<TJ-> Scottbert: text modes generally will work - its GFX modes that have problems because the UEFI GOP doens't put the GPU into the correct mode
<RodageMRQ> Btw im a program analyst.  Not a tech...  Making my best.  Thanks.  Im reading...
<Scottbert> Yes, but how do I tell linux to boot in text mode?
<Scottbert> there's that GRUB_CONSOLE line in /etc/default/grub but it doesn't do anything
<TJ-> Scottbert: sometimes it can be worked around with some ACPI kernel config options. If you can "pastebinit <( dmesg )" I can check if there are GOP/ACPI issues
<TJ-> Scottbert: right, because it doesn't control anything, it just tells GRUB to use the GOP but if that is broken on the system there's nothing GRUB (or the OS before it loads its own drivers) can do
<RodageMRQ> VGA is grabbing a part of the grub memory?  Still reading.  Seems clear.  Not to me.
<Scottbert> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WxktPSr8F6/
<Scottbert> So why is it that with noveau the boot screen appears but with nvidia drivers it doesn't? Clearly the nvidia drivers WORK or it could never display the login screen, or plasma...
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: GOP is how UEFI enables painting the display before the OS drivers load
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: is the solution in CMOS?
<TJ-> Scottbert: usually the issue is with mode-setting
<Scottbert> I mean it seems kind of unaccpetable that ubuntu can't fall back to text mode, but... how do I fix it?
<Scottbert> If something else ever breaks and I lose the GUI I'll be hosed!
<Scottbert> I won't have a console to work with!
<TJ-> Scottbert: first thing I notice is that system is apparently very old. firmware has a published date of 2012 so 1st thing I'd check is if there is updated firmware for it
<Scottbert> Need windows to install
<Scottbert> Could not install windows on this computer
<TJ-> Scottbert: DMI:  /DZ77BH-55K, BIOS BHZ7710H.86A.0097.2012.1228.1346 12/28/2012
<Scottbert> Intel doesn't provide firmware updaters for linux it seems :(
<TJ-> Scottbert: but is there updated firmware available? If there is, there is usually a Release Notes or ChangeLog that may give clues if GOP has had fixes
<RodageMRQ> Problem is BEFORE i start OS, right?  What dows winchose had to do in that?
<Scottbert> Hmm... maybe there is something for linux, rereading https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/22814/BIOS-Update-BHZ7710H-86A-?product=63245
<OerHeks> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/63245/Intel-Desktop-Board-DZ77BH-55K latest from 2013
<RodageMRQ> I mean i can get rid of nvdia driver.  Default BBeaver works well.  I fear im lost again.
<Scottbert> The string GOP is not in the release notes in any case.
<Scottbert> So, grub will never work right. Fine. How do I tell Linux to display text early like it does with the noveau driver?
<RodageMRQ> Ooooh!  BIOS update!  that works only in windows.  Looks like taht?
<OerHeks> it might work from a fat32 usb stick, via the bios itself
<jeremy31> Scottbert: edit /etc/default/grub remove quiet splash and then do sudo update-grub
<Scottbert> Will do
<RodageMRQ> looking at  /etc/default/grub
<Scottbert> use nano to edit it
<Scottbert> don't use kate or abiword or things will be bad
<TJ-> Scottbert: No I don't see it but that would be rare; I do see several indications that the latest 2013 version may have significant improvements. I also note that if you download the .BIO file it can be put on a USB key (presumably with a FAT32 file-system on) and installed from firmware setup using the "F7 BIOS Flash Update" method
<OerHeks> kate will do fine.
<Scottbert> Unfortunately I'm short on USB keys at the moment -- the only good one I have has the kubuntu install in case I need to reinstall again
<Scottbert> brb
<RodageMRQ> have only grub.old in that folder
<RodageMRQ> I do have a free USBkey.  Bios flash update isnt risky?
<Scottbert> Uhh, the link I posted was for MY bios, do you have the exact same one?
<Scottbert> Anyway brb here goes
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: did you pastebin the grub.cfg file?
<RodageMRQ> Also.  I got the same problem with external usb hard disks...  Still on the good way?
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: didnt on it
<RodageMRQ> pastebininit need to get installed.  Ok for that?
<Scottbert> Nope, didn't work
<Scottbert> So let me get this straight... this problem means that the noveau drivers are loaded /earlier/ in the boot sequence than the nvidia drivers?
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: is all that in CMOS?
<RodageMRQ> I never got an idea where all that goes but it seems disk dependant.  Im lost.
<Scottbert> No I'm talking about linux's video drivers
<RodageMRQ> Tj: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg -> impossible to read the file.
<Scottbert> Anyway I've found someone else with the problem I describe linking https://www.onetransistor.eu/2016/03/plymouth-fix-nvidia.html
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: but OS drivers loaded AFTER the grub choice....  right?
<RodageMRQ> I can easily get rid of that driver in Ubuntu.
<Scottbert> Hmm, I don't have a /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash file, though...
<RodageMRQ> Please figure my BIOS allows to disable the nvdia problem i have.  How shall does it called?  I seek what?
<TJ-> Scottbert: no to nouveau being loaded earlier. The dmesg from your system shows a couple of things. First is that there is EFI FrameBuffer (efi-fb) available for the console (due to no GOP I think) so if booting in GFX modes that would explain the symptom until nvidia driver loads.
<Scottbert> So I need to make it use this efi-fb mode?
<TJ-> Scottbert: Actually, Nouveau might be loaded earlier (from initramfs). You'd have to check that.
<Scottbert> RodageMRQ: Wait, do you have the same problem I do? I thought you had a different issue with grub adding a bunch of partitions you didn't want it to look in
<TJ-> Scottbert: efi-fb driver will load *if* the UEFI GOP is detected. But it isn't, so no efi-fb, and therefore no early console output
<AngelKde> Scottbert,  try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: seems
<TJ-> Scottbert: is the nivida GPU integrated onto the motherboard, or plugged into a PCIe slot?
<Scottbert> Plugged into PCIe
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: Onboard
<Scottbert> Wait a minute, it cannot POSSIBLY need a driver to display boot stuff, I mean... I wouldn't be able to SEE the grub error messages if it needed a driver to display them!
<RodageMRQ> Make sense if i look at bios tring to ignore nvdia?
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: right
<TJ-> Scottbert: right, so the Mobo's own firmware cannot provide a GOP for it. The GOP needs to be provided by the GPU firmware. How old is the Nvidia card? do "lspci -nn -d ::0300" to get its info
<Aeden> Hello
<Scottbert> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] [10de:1380] (rev a2)
<Scottbert> How do I tell it to not worry about GOP and just use text mode
<RodageMRQ> VGA compatible
<TJ-> Scottbert: it all needs a driver. Luckily for text modes they're well-known and well-supported, but GFX modes aren't in some circumstances.
<Aeden> Do you have any idea how to define a few inputs with the key altgr to type accentuated letters?
<Scottbert> Well, there's no GOP evidently, so what do I do?
<Aeden> For example, I would like to type special charaters from the Esperanto language
<TJ-> Scottbert: OK, a search quickly indicates that device doesn't have a GOP, e.g. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?56406-UEFI-GOP-for-GTX-750-ti
<RodageMRQ> TJ-: any way to tell bios to do not consider nvdia until OS started?
<RodageMRQ> ..... im breaking a fuse.  Not a tech i must repeat.
<Scottbert> Rodage: Are you playing games and stuff on this computer or do you just need the boot screen back at any cost?
<TJ-> Scottbert: from further reading it seems some manufacturers may have added a GOP to that card, but from what I read so far EVGA and MSI didn't
<Scottbert> TJ-: Right. I have no GOP. How do I tell it to load framebuffer mode anyway?
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: you've totally confused me as to what issue you're trying to solve.
<TJ-> Scottbert: you cannot, that's my point, there is no code in UEFI mode (no GOP) to write to screen in most (all?) graphics modes, so only text-mode consoles will work
<RodageMRQ> Récapitulons:  BIOS did see nvdia card.  Then installed a pre-driver at the start of my disks.  Thats why GRUB lack of space?
<Scottbert> Okay, so, how do I tell it to use a text mode console? Or is it impossible to have text-mode console and a GUI on the same system?
<TJ-> Scottbert: usually "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub will force text-mode and consoles will be visible
<RodageMRQ> Cauz driver cannot start before os...
<Scottbert> It does not though
<Randolf> How can I set up a USB memory stick to boot to multiple ISOs?  I tried following various instructions for this, but they all fail with the EFI stuff.  Here's one such page:  https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-multiboot-usb-with-linux
<RodageMRQ> i dont have an etc/default/grub   (.old only)
<TJ-> Scottbert: does GRUB appear in text mode (80x25) ?
<TJ-> RodageMRQ: please stick you your own issue; you're confusing the situation otherwise
<Scottbert> I don't get a menu, just the error about hwmode not set or something
<RodageMRQ> NO.  Not for me.  Grub looks video card formatted
<Scottbert> The error looks to be in 80x25 though
<TJ-> Scottbert: are you tapping Esc key to get to the GRUB menu, or just waiting for the system to boot?
<RodageMRQ> For me: just waiting
<Scottbert> Been just waiting. ESC worked before I reinstalled kubuntu, though... And then it looked graphical.
<boris_> Hi, is it possible to encrypt a root drive afterinstallation?
<TJ-> Scottbert: OK, so it is likely the setting is working (its a GRUB setting) so prove that by tapping Esc and check you get a text-mode 80x25 displayed menu... if the console 'disappears' when the OS loads then that's a different issue, and may be solved with an option that 'keeps' the current GPU mode
<Scottbert> I see
<RodageMRQ> Scottbert: TJ-:  On it
<Scottbert> I shall try to apply this: https://www.onetransistor.eu/2016/03/plymouth-fix-nvidia.html
<Scottbert> Except I don't have a /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash so I can't do that part
<Scottbert> but one thing at a time
<RodageMRQ> If it doesnt work.  Will reinstall all with a dummy graphic card.  Im exhausted to do not understand anyting<
<RodageMRQ> brb (and thnks alot)
<Scottbert> Rondage: If you're tyring to solve the same problem I am and don't need minecraft to run you can just install the noveau drivers
<Scottbert> Dunno what you mean by 'grub out of room' though
<ryuo> boris_: no. not without a lot of work anyway. not something for your casual user.
<ryuo> boris_: only home directory encryption can be easily enabled after install.
<Randolf> Scottbert:  Your FAT32 partition is probably too small.  It may need to be larger than 500 MBs.
<JonelethIrenicus> openvpn doesn't work
<Randolf> JonelethIrenicus: What problem are you encountering with OpenVPN?
<Randolf> JonelethIrenicus: I use it a lot.
<Randolf> Scottbert:  Your FAT32 partition is probably too small.  It may need to be larger than 500 MBs.
<JonelethIrenicus> Randolf: currently just testing if i am connected and I am, but it works and then stops and works and stops
<Scottbert> insmod video and then videoinfo just says no information available for cirrus and bochs (???)
<Randolf> JonelethIrenicus: Are you using it in UDP mode or TCP mode?
<Scottbert> What the flying intercourse? What's this about a FAT32 partition?
<Scottbert> @Randolf:
<JonelethIrenicus> Randolf: default, I just installed it from the repos and connected it to my vpn
<Randolf> Scottbert: I ran into this problem recently, and then I read somewhere that booting GRUB from USB with EFI requires a FAT32 partition for booting it, and that partition needs to be a minimum of 500 MBs.
<Aeden> I'm very suprized that it's so complicated to type Esperanto letters on Ubuntu
<Randolf> JonelethIrenicus: It should be UDP by default then.  You really should read through the configuration files and make sure you understand how things are set up.
<Aeden> On Windows, I have "Tajpi" which allows me typing Esperanto letters, but there is nothing on Ubuntu
<jeremy31> Randolf: Win 10 makes a EFI partition at about 200 MB and you can install Ubuntu alongside
<Scottbert> I'm not booting it from a USB...
<Randolf> JonelethIrenicus: In your .ovpn client on the client-side, are you setting your "remote" directive to an IP address?
<Aeden> The only thing we have, is a Qwerty Esperanto layout, that I won't use because I'm french
<Scottbert> Anyway, what does that have to do with my graphics card not providing a GOP?
<Randolf> jeremy31: That's awesome.  I must be using outdated documents then.  I'm not able to get GRUB2 installed -- the "grub2-install" script/program can't be found (and it doesn
<Aeden> I'm so disapointed but the lack of options that we can find on Windows, very suprizing
<Randolf> jeremy31: That's awesome.  I must be using outdated documents then.  I'm not able to get GRUB2 installed -- the "grub2-install" script/program can't be found (and it doesn't seem to come with any of the GRUB2 packages via apt).
<jeremy31> Randolf: If you install Ubuntu by itself using EFI the EFI system partition is normally about 500MB
<Scottbert> TJ-: I confirmed that I can get a 80x25 grub menu if I press esc during the timeout
<Randolf> jeremy31: Okay.  I'd really like to set up my USB memory stick to have two (or more) ISOs for installing Linux from (one server, one desktop).  So far I cannot get this to work.
<Aeden> You really don't care about others
<Aeden> So fuck you guys
<Randolf> Aeden: I'm sorry that you're frustrated.
<Aeden> I'm pretty sure that you will read this last one
<Randolf> Aeden: This is an open source project where people are volunteering their time for free.
<Aeden> You only react when we insult you
<Randolf> Aeden: People have the best intentions to help others.
<Randolf> Aeden: Insults are usually not the best way to get attention.  This is IRC, where responses can sometimes take a long time.
<jeremy31> Aeden: The only reason you get no response, is that nobody currently watching this channel understands how to fix the issue
<Aeden> It's the only way to get attention
<jeremy31> Aeden: it doesn't help fix the issue
<Randolf> Aeden: No, it isn't.  I didn't use insults, and jeremy31 responded to me.
<Randolf> Aeden: I also just tried to help someone who had questions about OpenVPN.
<Randolf> Aeden: They didn't insult anyone either.
<Aeden> Because he is treating an usual, well known problem.
<OerHeks> Aeden, nobody will help, unless you repeat your question + please
<Randolf> Aeden: Now you're changing the criteria -- that's a "moving the goalposts" fallacy.
<Aeden> I wrote many lines, but in fact no one have an idea of what I spoke about
<ryuo> Why feed the troll? It's a waste of time.
<Aeden> Outside a certain field of knowledge, you are not capable anymore to help people
<jeremy31> Aeden: All I can think of is keyboard layout settings
<Randolf> Aeden: My suggestion to you is to skip the insults, and try asking your question again.  There's also a mailing list, but I'm not sure how to access it -- someone else here may be able to point you in the right direction.  You could also try Usenet (newsgroups).
<OerHeks> stop this please, lets go back to support, thanks
<Scottbert> Applying nomodeset, rebooting
<Aeden> I don't have time to waste anymore, I wanted to complain, because I'm very bored of so inefficient Linux community
<Aeden> I was thinking about installing Ubuntu on my next Laptop, but I won't to it
<OerHeks>  /ignore
<Aeden> Yes ignore what you are unable to treat
<Aeden> Bye useless people
<Randolf> Aeden:  That's your choice.
<Randolf> Well, I sure hope he gets better support from Microsoft.  ;)
<ryuo> Wow. What an entitled piece of work...
<Scottbert> nomodeset does not work as advertised :(
<Randolf> My experience here has been that this is a friendly, helpful, and generally quite responsive community.
<JonelethIrenicus> Randolf: my what?
<JonelethIrenicus> Randolf: I am not experienced with openvpn
<swift110> sup
<Scottbert> Gonna go fiddle with grub some more
<boris_> ryuo, thank you. Is there an ubuntu Link for encrypting home only?
<ryuo> boris_: remember it was an option during user creation?
<ryuo> boris_: https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/ <-- seems to say how.
<ryuo> boris_: keep in mind this isn't the most efficient method available, but it'll get the job done.
<Scottbert> No good. I notice that grub says 'booting a command list' when I press e to edit in the menu
<Scottbert> And said command list, notably, completely ignores whatever parameters I told /etc/default/grub to pass to linux
<Scottbert> However, adding nomodeset or nvidia.modeset=0 does nothing
<Scottbert> What the flying fsk?! What I saw when I pressed e on the grub menu was NOT the same as when I look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg!
<Scottbert> What the hell?!
<Scottbert> And any attempt to access /boot/efi is permission denied... even with sudo
<Scottbert> Woah, what the shit? /boot/efi/EFI/ has references to uninstalled linux distros on it
<chull> I'm trying to help my husband set up his new Canon PIXMA TS9100 printer on Ubuntu 1804. I'm not sure why it can't see the printer. we are at Select Device and we tried putting in the printer's IP but it needs something else?
<boris_> ryuo, forgot about user creation, thank you. I
<ryuo> chull: so it's a network printer?
<chull> ryuo yes
<ryuo> canon printers usually have bad cups support, if they even work at all. hm.
<chull> he had one of these before that worked, but it broke
<ryuo> with Ubuntu?
<chull> ryuo, yes same computer etc.
<chull> it didn't work with the old drivers, so he downloaded new.
<Scottbert> Looks like vt.handoff may have been the culprit all along, going to go fiddle some more
<chull> he's downloaded something called cnijfilter2 but apparently ubuntu doesn't think that's the driver
<ryuo> is this really new? ubuntu bionic doesn't ship with that driver.
<chull> I noticed that, ryuo. It is new, yes. I think what we did before was get a driver from Canon maybe
<chull> ryuo, Canon won't sell the old printer that has drivers.
<ryuo> chull: one option you can try is a newer Ubuntu release... i'll see if a 19.04 container has drivers.
<chull> ryuo, can that work with his 18.04 then?
<ryuo> chull: not likely... this is a newer interim release of ubuntu.
<ryuo> that's one option.
<ryuo> only supported for 9 months
<chull> that's why he gets lts
<ryuo> but it's something i use when i need newer support.
<ryuo> well, one option might be to check backports...
<chull> hmm
<ryuo> hm. nothing.
<tomreyn> what makes you thinnk the driver canon provides doesn't work?
<chull> tomreyn, hi! How are you?
<tomreyn> doing fine, thanks chull
<chull> :)
<chull> tomreyn, i just think we are doing something not quite right. it should work.
<soulisson> Hi
<tomreyn> hope the same goes for you two
<soulisson> Can APT::Update::Pre-Invoke can be specified as an env variable?
<ryuo> chull: ok.. forget the disco suggestion. it doesn't have a TS9100 driver.
<chull> ryuo, ok. There are canon drivers for Linux.
<tomreyn> chull: so i don't have this printer here, obviously, so can't test it. but here's what i'd do: access https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/printers/inkjet-multifunction/ts-series-inkjet/pixma-ts9120-gray-wireless-all-in-one-inkjet-printer?tab=drivers_downloads
<chull> i just don't know where hubby is at in the installation, and he can't talk to tell me.
<ryuo> yes, well, Canon isn't like HP printers. their support is less than ideal.
<tomreyn> download two files: cnijfilter2-5.50-1-deb.tar.gz and scangearmp2-3.50-1-deb.tar.gz
<ryuo> though maybe you can still get it working.
<chull> tomreyn, sweet! Thanks.
<tomreyn> focus on cnijfilter2-5.50-1-deb.tar.gz, the other is the scanner driver (i assume this is a multi functionprinter scanner device)
<chull> tomreyn, yep it does everything but feed the cats.
<tomreyn> unpack it using "tar xzf cnijfilter2-5.50-1-deb.tar.gz" or a graphical unpacker.
<ryuo> chull: the next time you need a new printer i'd suggest looking at HP. HPLIP is well known for its Linux compatibility.
<chull> ryuo, i don't think HP ink cartriges like to be hacked though.
<ryuo> heh... inkjet... i haven't used those money guzzlers in years.
<ryuo> laser printers.
<tomreyn> in there is installsh which you could just run. i have not tried to read the full code, it is long - but at least it does not seem to make too many assumptions about specific versions etc.
<ryuo> chull: fair enough.
<tomreyn> the scangearmp2-3.50-1-deb.tar.gz file works the same. extract, then run install.sh
<chull> nice. tomreyn i'm still trying to figure out where he is in it.
<chull> tomreyn, he's at Select Device Find Network Printer and there's a box.
<chull> i think then it will try (again) to find drivers and that's not what we want, since we have the driver?
<tomreyn> chull: i didn't get that far, i assume that's after running install.sh, and is for configuring up the printer driver
<tomreyn> is it in a terminal window?
#ubuntu 2019-04-30
<chull> probably tomreyn it's giving an example: ipp://cups-servr/printers/printer-queue
<chull> i don't know what it needs
<tomreyn> does it list several protocols to choose from, like ipp http tcp lpadmin
<chull> tomreyn, yes. what's it after on our local lan?
<chull> we know the printer's ip
<tomreyn> you need to have the ip address of the printer. and the router needs to aways assign this same ip address to it
<tomreyn> is this setup in the router, yet?
<chull> tomreyn, i don't know.
<tomreyn> or is there a static ip address configured on the printer?
<tomreyn> i.e. did one of you set this on its website?
<ryuo> tomreyn: it's probably using DHCP if they didn't configure it.
<chull> tomreyn, i don't know. it worked with the last printer.
<soulisson> anyone for my question please?
<chull> he says there is a static ip address assigned to the printer.
<tomreyn> ryuo: yes, most likely.
<ryuo> chull: i'd see if it's reachable through ping.
<ryuo> if it's not even detected, then the driver problem is a side issue.
<tomreyn> chull: great, ipp:// would be the standard protocol to use. there is also ipps:// which is encrypted, but for home, if you go through a wire (not wireless) you probably don't need this.
<chull> thanks tomreyn - ryuo bingo. it doesn't respond to pings. what now?
<stoned> Is there a reliable php7.3 repository for ubuntu 18.04?
<stoned> The distro only contains php 7.2 I think
<stoned> PHP 7.2.17-0ubuntu0.18.04.1
<stoned> Other than compiling from source, is there a packaged way?
<tomreyn> chull: hmm, then i guess i'd refer to its setup instructions
<tomreyn> chull: there was surely some quick setup manual which came with it.
<ryuo> chull: no idea, but a factory reset might be in order.
<ryuo> but a printer should respond to pings.
<tomreyn> chull: if your router has a web interface, it'd be good to check whether it can see the printer, and whether its ip address is really the one you think it is
<tomreyn> stoned: only the version in ubuntu is supported here. you may find a ppa which supports other versions. Ondřej Surý's PPAs are often used for this purpose, but are not supported here.
<tomreyn> soulisson: not that i know of. why would you need to?
<stoned> Hm.
<soulisson> tomreyn, i'm doing a ctf and I can run sudo apt-get update without password :)
<tomreyn> soulisson: i see. good luck.
<chalcedony> chull tomreyn ryuo  windows sees that printer
<soulisson> tomreyn, thanks
<tomreyn> chalcedony: so i guess it just doesn't respond to ping, or not until it is setup maybe.
<tomreyn> chalcedony: i suggest you take the approach i discussed above, incas ethat'S not what you did.
<chalcedony> tomreyn,  it says it's printing a test page, we will see
<chull> tomreyn, there is a difference between 130 and 230 ;)
<chull> it does see pings with the right address
<tomreyn> :)
<Randune> hi all..has anyone used mokmanager to sign a third party (proprietary) driver with secure boot?
<Goop> how do I type in unicode characters on Ubuntu Desktop?
<Goop> On Windows I can hold down alt, use the numpad and let go of alt to virtually type the unicode character, and most applications would accept it.
<tomreyn> Goop: ctrl-shift-u + hexcode
<Goop> What is the minus mean?
<Goop> I hold all of them at out?
<Goop> at once*
<Goop> I tap them?
<tomreyn> altogether, then release when u is printed
<tomreyn> then space or enter to finish composing
<Goop> 002B
<Goop> That didn't go as expected.
<tomreyn> use lower case characters, pressing shift may break the sequence
<tomreyn> no need for leading zeros
<bkovacs7> Hello
<bkovacs7> exit
<Goop> I'm trying to be able to say the German "Weiß" without copy-and-paste.
<Goop> I am American English, so I do not have that character on my keyboard.
<Goop> €
<Goop> What?
<Goop> 0080
<tomreyn> Goop: https://www.ascii-code.com/ lists extended ascii codes. hex for ß is DF
<Goop> tomreyn, if I try [control + shift + u] - 0223 or [control + shift + u] - 223, I get ȣ
<Goop> not ß.
<tomreyn> Goop: do you know what decimal and hexadecimal are?
<tomreyn> base 10, base 16?
<Goop> tomreyn, I know what decimals are. Not really hexadecimal.
<Goop> I know what binary is, but I have never understood hexadecimal is.
<tomreyn> binary is base 2
<tomreyn> look it up on the web,
<tomreyn> Goop: the input to ctrl-shift-u needs to be hex(adecimal), not dec(imal) codes. the table i pointed you to lists both on separate columns
<khoze> hello friends?
<tomreyn> hi
<Goop> tomreyn, oh that is much easier.
<Goop> khoze, hello
<Goop> tomreyn, Okay, now I understand. You've taught me something new. [control + shift + u] - DF gives me ß.
<tomreyn> Goop: glad it makese sense now.
<khoze> can someone fix sql error mandationary?
<Goop> khoze, I do not understand. Do you want someone else to fix your error?
<tomreyn> khoze: i don't think this question makes sense to me.
<Goop> khoze, are you asking if it is possible for a person to fix a particular MySQL error?
<Goop> are you asking for help with fixing a "mandationary" error?
<Goop> In which case, I do not know what a "mandationary" error is. You will need to clarify.
<khoze> i have problem when i excute, mysql,
<Goop> khoze, okay, you have a problem when executing a MySQL command. Can we get the query you tried?
<khoze> sqlmap.py: error: missing a mandatory option
<Goop> khoze, okay so you have a Python error, that is not a MySQL error.
<khoze> yes my python? why to upgrade?
<Goop> khoze, will you post the Python script on Ubuntu paste?
<Goop> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Goop> There is the link ^
<tomreyn> khoze: we don't support hacking here.
<Goop> tomreyn, I don't think he is hacking.
<tomreyn> Goop: i do
<Goop> tomreyn, why is that?
<Goop> khoze, if you need some help, you can send me a PM. I am not sure tomreyn is right on his assessment that you are hacking.
<tomreyn> search the web for the name of the script
<Goop> tomreyn, could be a coinsidence.
<Goop> sql and map are words in the English language.
<Goop> It could be a map between Python objects and MyQSL objects.
<Ringtailed-Fox> does this channel also support ubuntu on windows subsystem for linux?
<tomreyn> !wsl | Ringtailed-Fox
<ubottu> Ringtailed-Fox: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Ringtailed-Fox> thanks
<MisterMom> cool
<Goop> Ringtailed-Fox, it depends. If it is Ubuntu commands, I guess we can help.
<tomreyn> Ringtailed-Fox: for generic ubuntu questions which do not specifically apply to WSL only you can ask here
<tomreyn> Goop: i think khoze will point it out if i was wrong.
<Ringtailed-Fox> when i try to either add/remove a package or run a system upgrade in the form of do-release-upgrade, it crashes and i get errors like https://pastebin.com/GaMV3yk3
<Goop> tomreyn, I take that khoze does not speak English well and is taking some time to respond to our complex language skills.
<Goop> English language skills, that is.
<tomreyn> yup
<tomreyn> Ringtailed-Fox: let's see the output for installing packages, also post the command you ran. and please prefer the pastebin on the channel topic.
<Ringtailed-Fox> paste.ubuntu.com?
<Ringtailed-Fox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gJKqRJ8tbD/
<Blackh4t> holla
<Ringtailed-Fox> hi
<Blackh4t> I'm from indonesia
<tomreyn> Blackh4t: hi again. we still don't do hacking here.
<Blackh4t> q tomreyn
<BlackH4t> Holla we are blackh4t cyber from indonesia
<Goop> BlackH4t, yes?
<BlackH4t> Goop, Yes it true, we can do hacking together. if you want, please join with me
<Goop> BlackH4t, not really sure how that is relevant here.
<tomreyn> BlackH4t: please stop. this is off-topic here.
<BlackH4t> jajaja
<BlackH4t> we can hack thousands of official sites in your country, so get ready from now on.
<BlackH4t> seeyou next time.🎩
<Ringtailed-Fox> why didn't you guys just ban blackh4t?
<BillyZane> hi
<Nuion> Hello
<BillyZane> I am a student looking to study robotics and I was thinking of using ROS 2. I guess my start would be to piece together some hardware and software
<bab> Quit
<BillyZane> since ROS is recommended to use with ubuntu, is there any recommendation for making ubuntu real time
<BillyZane> should i do a kernel patch
<Scottbert> I'm now on Disco Dingo and reports that kernel 5.0 gets along with nvidia drivers at boot are greatly exagerated
<evdubs> how are people planning on dealing with LTS-only upgrades as it pertains to postgresql? postgresql is only on version 10 for 18.04 and upgrading from 18.10 to 19.04 forced me to upgrade to postgresql 11 and i lost my old database during the upgrade
<evdubs> are postgresql users expected to install postgresql 11 from a ppa on their 18.04 installation prior to the next LTS?
<ellyacht> I don't see an option to boot into recovery mode off a live USB?
<Scottbert> is mkinitcpio just an arch thing or will instructions work for me too?
<qwebirc49869> hello
<qwebirc49869> how to chatting?
<lotuspsychje> !chat | qwebirc49869
<ubottu> qwebirc49869: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripd> who can help me?
<lotuspsychje> ask a question first tripd
<GBGames> When I use Firefox, I press Alt+left to go back to a previous page, but now when I do so I find myself looking at the login screen. If I press Alt+right, I get back to my session. If I press Alt+Left multiple times, I find myself looking at the virtual terminals. I can't find this shortcut set anywhere, though. Any idea what is going on?
<GBGames> Normally I only see this happen if I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 or something like that.
<GBGames> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.
<Scottbert> Okay does ANYONE know how to enable KMS with Nvidia's drivers?
<tripd> clear
<tatertots> 1
<Scottbert> I'm hours down this rabithole
<Scottbert> I've wasted half the day
<Scottbert> HOW DO I FIX THE BLIND MODE THING
<Scottbert> Like why is it so hard for linux to give me a goddamn console on boot
<lotuspsychje> !language | Scottbert
<ubottu> Scottbert: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Scottbert> I wouldn't be swearing if it wasn't 6+ hours of work for no result to get a console
<Scottbert> Does anyone know what to do?
<Scottbert> googling ubuntu blind mode indicates that it's hardly an unknown problem
<lotuspsychje> Scottbert: this is not the complain channel, if you want help its best to ask your question all in one line with all details and be patient until volunteers reply
<Goop> Scottbert, are you working with Ubuntu server? What console are you talking about?
<Bashing-om> Scottbert: What results with the grub boot parameter: systemd.unit=multi-user.target. And for the whole process see: ' man bootup ' .
<Goop> Oh geez. I love problems that are as deep as the Grub boot loader.
<Scottbert> kubuntu disco dingo. On initial install, it says invalid video mode (paraphrasing), booting in blind mode... No boot text. once plymouth comes up, can press a key to watch the boot sequence. However...
<Scottbert> Once nvidia drivers are installed, plymouth never comes up. There's no boot sequence until the login screen comes up. This is bad, because if the GUI ever breaks, I'm hosed. (ctrl+alt+f2 shows the blind mode message, it MAY work as a blind terminal but I can't see what I'm typing or responses)
<Goop> Scottbert, if you want things to work well, I would highly recommend using a more "settled" version of kubuntu. I recommend using LTS 18.04, so you get that support.
<Bashing-om> Scottbert: systemctl set-default multi-user, completely disables starting X on startup so you get a console interface.
<Scottbert> So, to be clear, I'm not trying to boot to console INSTEAD of x. I'm trying to make sure a console is THERE, so that I can see if there are any problems during boot, and so that I can reach a console if the gui ever fails.
<Scottbert> I've had the gui fail me once so far and I ended up having to reinstall
<Goop> Scottbert, what physical hardware do you have?
<Scottbert> I am reasonably concerned that if I changed my config to boot to console without solving this problem first, I might end up stuck at the 'blind mode' screen forever.
<Goop> For your video card, let's be specific.
<Scottbert> an old intel mobo (just new enough to have UEFI) and a Radeon 750 Ti
<Scottbert> The graphics card does not supply any information over GOP -- as far as grub is concerned it supports no video modes
<Goop> Scottbert, but you were able to go through install just fine. Just the boot after install is screwing up?
<Scottbert> Yes. I don't think it did blind mode during liveusb boot.
<Scottbert> What I don't understand is why linux can't start in text mode, then load the nvidia drivers when x starts
<Goop> I am no expert in hardware issues, just so you know. When I get computers that don't magically work with Ubuntu, I give up out of ignorance.
<Scottbert> Or, alternatively, why KMS doesn't work and let it start in graphical mode
<Goop> Luckily, this laptop magically works with Ubuntu. :)
<Scottbert> Yes, well, windows broke and refuses to reinstall on this computer and I have no money, so 'give up' is not a choice
<Goop> Scottbert, go with [k]Ubuntu 18.04
<Goop> It is more stable and has more support.
<Goop> Or go with [k]Ubuntu 16.04.
<Scottbert> I heard somewhere that kernel 5.0 is better for graphics support, though
<Goop> Unless your problem is also that you don't have another flashdrive/medium to put another OS on. Lol
<Scottbert> I only have one working flash drive large enough to hold an OS install image -- it's kubuntu 18.10 on it at the moment
<Scottbert> Also, google searching indicates that one form or another of this 'blind mode' issue has been a bugbear of Ubuntu's for years
<Goop> Scottbert, oh so it might not even fix the issue by switching to a more stable operating system.
<Scottbert> I believe I have cause to be hesitant, yes. Although it seems like everyone has a different reason for this bug to occur4.
<qwebirc75194> hola, me pueden ayudar
<qwebirc75194> olvide la contraseña exacta del encriptado de la computadora de mi cuñado y ahora no puede abrir
<Goop> qwebirc75194, yo estoy Goop. yo hoblar englis.
<Goop> qwebirc75194, mi espanol es no bueno, perdón.
<qwebirc75194> ok talk inenglish
<qwebirc75194> no speak very good :P
<Goop> qwebirc75194, what is the problem?
<qwebirc75194> no much but i understand
<Goop> que passo?
<Goop> que es tu problemo?
<qwebirc75194> failed encrypted password
<Scottbert> Alright, I'm going to try switching to noveau, disabling the ubuntu-nvidia PPA, rebooting, removing all nvidia packages, then installing a direct download from nvidia. Wish me luck.
<Goop> Scottbert, good luck!
<Goop> qwebirc75194, not sure I understand.
<Goop> Do you need to get back into your computer?
<qwebirc75194> yes but my password is complicated
<qwebirc75194> and dont remember
<qwebirc75194> exactly
<Goop> Okay, you forgot your password and need to get back into your computer?
<qwebirc75194> 4ng3l4l3xi5
<Goop> qwebirc75194, what operating system are you using?
<qwebirc75194> ubuntu 18'04
<Goop> Abiding by the rules in this channel, I can recommend that you reinstall your operating system and wipe everything. However, I do not recommend this.
<qwebirc75194> entiendo, no quisiera perder la informacion
<Goop> If you own the hardware, or have the permission of the owner of the computer, I can give you ethical hacking advice on how to reset your password.
<Goop> Ethical, as in you are not doing anything wrong by getting into your own computer.
<qwebirc75194> si, tengo el permiso. es hermano de mi esposa
<lotuspsychje__> !es | qwebirc75194
<ubottu> qwebirc75194: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<qwebirc75194> le estaba mostrando mi sistema porque su laptop estaba smuy lenta
<qwebirc75194> winX
<Goop> wait wait
<Goop> If you can access the busybox, you can just simply do a "passwd <user>" to change the password.
<qwebirc75194> sorry, ocuped box?
<Goop> qwebirc75194, if you understand enough English you can stay here. I can try to use Google Translate if that helps. I am not sure if there is a lack of people in the Spanish channel.
<qwebirc75194> okok busybox
<Goop> qwebirc75194, restart your computer and hold "shift".
<qwebirc75194> ok
<Goop> qwebirc75194, let me know if a menu pops up.
<qwebirc75194>  give me a second
<qwebirc75194> yes,
<qwebirc75194> ubuntu, options availed and system setup
<Goop> qwebirc75194, just one moment...
<Goop> qwebirc75194, arrow down and select "root" and hit "enter".
<qwebirc75194>  The root menu is not found
<Goop> qwebirc75194, what options are there?
<Bashing-om> Goop: qwebirc75194 "failed encrypted password", Carefull here as this is not the system password.
<qwebirc75194>  only 3 options "ubuntu"     "advanced options for ubuntu"        "system setup"
<Goop> Bashing-om, maybe I misunderstood this situation. However, qwebirc75194 is struggling with English. Maybe he meant "password hash" instead of "encryption", so I take it he is trying to log into his computer and forgot his password.
<SleepyTurtle> hi, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu. After the installation process, I'm booted into the EFI shell and can't seem to get past it.
<Goop> Bashing-om, I understand that there is a difference, but if you see the dialogue, I asked him. Maybe I will have to re-read it.
<qwebirc75194> bashing-om,  what I remember is this but I do not accept it "4ng3l4l3x15" AngelAlexis
<Goop> qwebirc75194, select "advanced options for ubuntu"
<qwebirc75194> forget the encryption, the login session if I have it
<Goop> qwebirc75194, it should bring you to another menu.
<qwebirc75194> ok Goop
<Goop> qwebirc75194, what are the options now?
<qwebirc75194>  there are 4 "ubuntu with linux 4.18.0-17 generic" "ubuntu with linux 4.18.0-17 generic (recovery mode)" "ubuntu with linux 4.18.0-15 generic" "ubuntu with linux 4.18.0-15 generic (recovery mode)"
<Goop> qwebirc75194, select "ubuntu with linux 4.18.0-17 generic (recovery mode)"
<SleepyTurtle> hi, sorry my computer crashed, I may not have seen previous replies
<qwebirc75194> ok
<SleepyTurtle> I installed Ubuntu but now boot into the EFI shell and can't seem able to get past it.
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, I am sorry I have not gotten to your issue yet. I know very little about those kind of issues.
<Goop> qwebirc75194, what options are there now?
<qwebirc75194> esta trabajando la terminal pero se detuvo en "volume group ubuntu-vg not found"
<Goop> qwebirc75194, can you type in it? Press enter?
<Goop> qwebirc75194, careful with what you type in.
<Goop> qwebirc75194, try "echo hello"
<qwebirc75194> yes "echo hola"
<Goop> qwebirc75194, did nothing happen or did it say "hola" after that?
<qwebirc75194> cannot process volume group ubunto-vg
<Goop> qwebirc75194, so did it show the text you typed in?
<qwebirc75194> warning : failed to conect to Ivmetad. Falling back to device scanning.
<qwebirc75194> volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<qwebirc75194> cannot process volume group ubuntu-vg
<Goop> qwebirc75194, I am not sure I can help much. It sounds like you encrypted your volume. If you cannot remember your password you encrypted the volume with, you cannot get back the volume.
<qwebirc75194> please unlock disk SDA3_crypt:
<Goop> If you have an insecure password, you may be able to hack into it.
<Goop> But I cannot really give hacking advice, sorry. Not really my field of expertise. :\
<qwebirc75194>  if that is the detail that uses numbers and letters and we can not make it match the original. Well thank you very much for the time and excuse my English: D I will try to improve it
<Goop> qwebirc75194, if it were a plain password issue, you could just change the password, but it looks like you've encrypted the volume.
<qwebirc75194>  There is no maximum number of attempts, if I keep trying, nothing bad happens?
<Goop> qwebirc75194, there is no maximum number of attempts. Try as many times as you want.
<qwebirc75194>  yes, it is the encryption of the volume
<qwebirc75194>  great, I'll keep trying
<qwebirc75194>  Again, thank you very much Goop
<Goop> qwebirc75194, you're welcome.
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, okay tell me more about your problem.
<SleepyTurtle> Goop: I seem to be stuck at the EFI shell
<SleepyTurtle> even after a successful ubuntu installation
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, I have no idea what the difference between UEFI/EFI/Legacy is, have you made sure that your motherboard settings allow for your installation type/
<Goop> ?*
<SleepyTurtle> I get 4 partitions (blk0 to blk3) but when doing ls they all seem to be empty
<SleepyTurtle> Goop: My motherboard has no setting for UEFI/EFI/Legacy
<SleepyTurtle> the datasheet says it has AMI EFI 64 bit
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, not sure what all this means. I'm kinda taking shots in the dark here.
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, so you're able to get into a shell?
<SleepyTurtle> the EFI shell, yes
<Goop> Not sure what an EFI shell is.
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, have you tried Googling your issue?
<SleepyTurtle> yes
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, so where did you get stuck?
<SleepyTurtle> at the beginning
<SleepyTurtle> I seem to have nothing to work with
<SleepyTurtle> other people have some sort of filesystem
<SleepyTurtle> I see nothing but the black void of the pc's heart
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, can you grab a livecd and run Ubuntu off of a USB stick?
<SleepyTurtle> yes, I tried that and was able to see the ubuntu installation
<SleepyTurtle> but can't boot into it
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, there should be an option somewhere that says "try Ubuntu without installing" or something to that effect.
<SleepyTurtle> yes, I did that to take a look at what was on the computer and was able to see the ubuntu installation
<SleepyTurtle> But I can't boot into the installation on the computer
<SleepyTurtle> It takes me directly to the EFI shell whenever I power it up
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, okay if you have a Ubuntu operating system running, then you will have a better chance of things properly working when you try to list your volumes.
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, have you considered a hardware failure of the storage volumes? Mechanical hard drives are more likely to fail if they are placed in extreme temperatures, change in temperatures, are bumped or dropped, or are physically opened and exposed to the elements (air).
<Goop> storage devices*
<Goop> not volumes
<SleepyTurtle> Goop: It's a new computer
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, have you considered the other factors I have mentioned? Have you treated the computer with care, and put it stable and good temperature, and not bumped it?
<Goop> A new mechanical hard drive is still susceptible to damage.
<SleepyTurtle> I received it yesterday
<SleepyTurtle> I haven't had time to mistreat it yet
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, okay I suggest installing a new operating system then. Keep it simple.
<Goop> SleepyTurtle, wipe the old one and put it on again.
<SleepyTurtle> That's what I did with ubuntu
<SleepyTurtle> hi
<SleepyTurtle> Do you need a static ip adress to ssh into a machine if you are both on the same network?
<bhuddah> SleepyTurtle: that question doesn't make much sense.
<SleepyTurtle> why not?
<bhuddah> SleepyTurtle: all the things you ask about are orthogonal.
<SleepyTurtle> not really
<lotuspsychje> SleepyTurtle: this is also not really an ubuntu question
<SleepyTurtle> Is having a static ip adress still necessary when connecting computers via ssh in the same network?
<bhuddah> sometimes i wonder why i even bother...
<SleepyTurtle> bhuddah: please, with that attitude, don't bother.
<lotuspsychje> SleepyTurtle: dont tell volunteers what to do or not
<lotuspsychje> SleepyTurtle: your question is not about ubuntu, move on please
<interrobangd> hello, i want to move from ext4 to btrfs and have copies the entire filesytem, updated grub and select the new menu entrie (ubuntu on the btrfs partion) .. but it runs from ext4
<interrobangd> whats wrong
<SleepyTurtle> lotuspsychje: being a volunteer does not exempt you from basic decency
<lotuspsychje> SleepyTurtle: feel free to discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<SleepyTurtle> I will, however, take your advice and move on
<ducasse> interrobangd: your grub config might still point to the old drive as root fs
<interrobangd> ducasse, yes! but why...
<interrobangd> i have a GPT table and EFI partiton  .... could  that be the problem?
<ducasse> no, that should not matter
<interrobangd> .. any idea why grub add new menu entries but boot from old ext4?
<interrobangd> .. using the old "root fs"!?
<abdeel> hi, I have two partitions (ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04) I can access the files in 18.04 from 16.04 but I cannot access my files in 16.04 from 18.04
<ducasse> interrobangd: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output from 'blkid'?
<lupulo> hi
<abdeel> hi, I have two partitions (ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04) I can access the files in 18.04 from 16.04 but I cannot access my files in 16.04 from 18.04
<lupulo> abdeel, you should find the partition fdisk -l
<lupulo> abdeel, do you have lvm or something?
<interrobangd> ducasse, fstab -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Dq6gmcQsRw/ blkid -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pVF85Wn2bS/
<interrobangd> old ext4 -> ac4c432c-ad75-4d3c-bfa6-e67850e8efb9, new btrfs -> bc31f0ab-dfbd-4c35-9c60-70776aeb0242
<ducasse> fstab is still pointing to ext4, it needs to point to the root btrfs subvol
<abdeel> lupulo, I don't have. I can access both drives but 16.04 drive is usually empty
<ducasse> interrobangd: grub needs to match that too
<abdeel> when I access the drive of 16.04 from 18.04, its usually empty but I can access the files of 18.04 from 16.04
<abdeel> fdisk: cannot open /dev/loop24: Permission denied
<lupulo> abdeel, say to me the output of "mount | grep "/ "
<lupulo> abdeel, mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1
<interrobangd> ducasse, i think it is because fstab is from old ext4!?
<ducasse> interrobangd: well, did you edit in on the btrfs volume?
<ducasse> *edit it
<interrobangd> ... no
<interrobangd> damn!
<ducasse> right. that won't happen by itself
<ducasse> interrobangd: you also need to add "subvol=@" to the mount options in fstab
<abdeel> abdeel@abdeel-eebraheem:~$ mount | grep "/" | cut -d" " -f1
<abdeel> sysfs
<abdeel> proc
<abdeel> udev
<abdeel> devpts
<abdeel> tmpfs
<abdeel> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/gnome-3-28-1804_23.snap
<abdeel> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/gnome-3-26-1604_74.snap
<abdeel> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/gnome-calculator_352.snap
<abdeel> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/gnome-logs_57.snap
<abdeel> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/gtk-common-themes_1122.snap
<abdeel> /var/lib/snapd/snaps/core18_782.snap
<TimeDoctor> uhoh
<lupulo> abdeel, not that  mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1
<lupulo> that
<TimeDoctor> abdeel: pastebin.com
<TimeDoctor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<TimeDoctor> or that
<interrobangd> ducasse, like this? UUID=bc31f0ab-dfbd-4c35-9c60-70776aeb0242 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,subvol=@ 0       1
<interrobangd> .. sorry for the whitespaces ...:/
<ducasse> that looks good, now grub just needs to match
<interrobangd> i will try it now! thank you!!!!!!!!!
<ducasse> grub also needs to point to the subvol, iirc
<ducasse> interrobangd: you need "set prefix=($root)'/@/boot/grub'"
<abdeel> I have done that on pastebin @ lupulo
<ducasse> interrobangd: that @ sign is important
<lupulo> abdeel, paste the link of pastbin
<interrobangd> ducasse, where to add this?
<ducasse> interrobangd: if you hang on a minute, i'm trying to get our resident grub expert to pitch in, he just arrived
<ducasse> the config file is /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg, but i'm not sure if you should edit that directly
<interrobangd> .. who has created the subvol? i have just formated btrfs and copies all the files from ext4 to btrfs
<ducasse> that happens when you create the volume (format it)
<interrobangd> so /boot is always a subvol? ... sry the question ... i am new to btrfs :D
<ducasse> no, @ is
<ducasse> it's the 'root' subvol
<liu> hi :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome liu
<interrobangd> ducasse, i have to change /etc/default/grub instead of  /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg. But on ext4 or btrfs partition? i ask because actually i am running linux on ext4
<ducasse> interrobangd: no, these changes are not made in /etc/default/grub
<abdeel> lupulo: https://pastebin.com/zUc8sazk
<interrobangd> but i runt update-grub, this file will be used
<ducasse> yes, but these values are not saved there. i'm not sure what to edit, that's why i want EriC^^ to chip in
<lupulo> abdeel, fdisk -l /dev/sda | grep "Linux filesystem"  | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v `mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1`
<lupulo> abdeel, you should mount that partition
<lupulo> abdeel, the space means a char
<interrobangd> ducasse, boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg exists only on my ext4 partition, but not on the btrfs volume. i am confused, i've think i have copy it \o/
<interrobangd> .. i will try a reboot and will see what happend
<ducasse> interrobangd: it's on your efi partition
<interrobangd> .. ok
<ducasse> mounted at /boot/efi
<lupulo> interrobangd, you could see refit project to one usb o to the efi partition http://refit.sourceforge.net/
<interrobangd> lupulo, nice to know
<ducasse> refind has replaced refit, and is in the repos
<lupulo> uefi permits differents options, some bios you could write directly the path
<interrobangd> ducasse, i did already "update-grub", but /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg dont changed ... so i have to do it by myself, like fstab?: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NKs6XdPFp2/
<ducasse> interrobangd: i suspect you need to edit another grub config file, but i'm unsure which one
<lupulo> interrobangd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lupulo> interrobangd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ducasse> we usually don't recommend boot-repair, it often causes more problems than it fixes
<Beauloup> bonjour a tous
<interrobangd> ... ok.. but i will reboot to see what changed after edit fstab on btrfs partition and update-grub :-)
<Beauloup> anyone know if a channel ubuntu in french exist ?
<ducasse> interrobangd: EriC^^ will help you now
<ducasse> !fr | Beauloup
<ubottu> Beauloup: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<interrobangd> ducasse, ok!? cool! i will wait :)
<Beauloup> super, merci, thanks a lot
<abdeel> lupulo: abdeel@abdeel-eebraheem:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sda | grep "Linux filesystem"  | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v `mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1
<abdeel> >
<testios> zinzan1326
<abdeel> I got no output
<EriC^^> interrobangd: hi i dont know much about btrfs, i'll try to help as much as possible though.. so you're system was using ext4 and you switched to btrfs? are you using a separate /boot or it's part of the btrfs?
<interrobangd> EriC^^, Hello! i am also new to btrfs :-) /boot is on separate EFI partition (/dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat)
<interrobangd> and what i did is to create a second partition (btrfs) and copy all my files to it. then i run update-grub
<interrobangd> .. but after copying i dont changed /etc/fstab on btrfs partition or something else ... so grub start always from old FS
<interrobangd> EriC^^, the question is, should i have to edit something like /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg to boot from btrfs partition?
<EriC^^> interrobangd: aha, /boot is different than /boot/efi, can you paste "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<EriC^^> as well as "cat /etc/ftstab | nc termbin.com 9999" of the new system you're trying to boot?
<interrobangd> EriC^^, Cool! nc <3
<EriC^^> */etc/fstab
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/et3h
<sazawal> Hi all. I don't know what I have done but the plymouth theme preview has stopped working on my system. It always shows text-ubuntu theme, although the set theme is different. It was working some days ago.
<EriC^^> interrobangd: thanks also "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<interrobangd> no problem! :-)
<EriC^^> interrobangd: that fstab is from the mounted btrfs filesystem? or the current running ext4 one?
<interrobangd> on running ext4
<interrobangd> because btrfs wont start
<EriC^^> interrobangd: oh, have you mounted it at til now? (the filesystem)
<interrobangd> the btrfs volume? no.... but a few minutes ago to edit /etc/fstab
<interrobangd> you want to see it? ... wait...
<EriC^^> interrobangd: yeah, mount it under /mnt sudo mount -t btrfs subvol=@ /dev/sdxY /mnt
<ducasse> -o subvol=@
<BadwolfWay> >>> Question (random), Can you suggest a channel or server/channel where im likley to find Hardware experts (cpus, amd)
<zette> Any cn help me? I cnt access my account ssh
<ducasse> BadwolfWay: ##hardware
<BadwolfWay> zette, what command or software are you using
<EriC^^> interrobangd: ^ also add -o before subvol=@
<zette> ssh
<BadwolfWay> zette just shell: ssh user@host ?
<interrobangd> EriC^^, can not mount, mount will fail with -o "subvol=@"
<lupulo> abdeel,  fdisk -l /dev/sd* | grep "Linux filesystem"  | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v `mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1
<zette> "could not chdir to directory"
<interrobangd> EriC^^, sudo mount -t btrfs -o "subvol=@" /dev/sda4 /home/paul/foo
<BadwolfWay> zette is this a chroot on android?
<interrobangd> mounting without options work
<EriC^^> interrobangd: ok still waiting on that parted paste :)
<zette> Then how?
<interrobangd> EriC^^, excuse me, what should i past? i can not mount with "option subvol"
<interrobangd> *paste
<EriC^^> interrobangd: "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<interrobangd> sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<interrobangd> sry :D
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/bh0a
<interrobangd> i can mount /dev/sda4 (btrfs) without options ... mount -l: /dev/sda4 on /home/paul/foo type btrfs (rw,relatime,ssd,space_cache,subvolid=5,subvol=/)
<EriC^^> interrobangd: alright great, type "cat /home/paul/foo/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999"
<interrobangd> EriC^^, remember, i have already edit this file https://termbin.com/wyrx
<EriC^^> what do you mean? it's not edited right now
<justAddCoffee> hi all-was just trying to use startup disk creator on disco dingo (fedora &  majaro iso)
<interrobangd> but not tested it
<justAddCoffee> no joy is it just cus its not debian based that it wouldnt let me try
<interrobangd> EriC^^, ducasse told me to edit this :)
<interrobangd> EriC^^, but we are not sure if it works
<EriC^^> interrobangd: oh didn't see the last part of it, anyways make it as such
<EriC^^> UUID=bc31f0ab-dfbd-4c35-9c60-70776aeb0242 /               btrfs    defaults 0       1
<EriC^^> don't leave errors=remount-ro there
<justAddCoffee> anyhow i gave up and used etcher which worked-im just wondering if anyone else has had any problems using startupdisk creator on ubuntu 19.10
<interrobangd> EriC^^, ok! i've changed it
<EriC^^> interrobangd: ok, now type "sudo nano /home/paul/foo/etc/grub.d/00_header"
<EriC^^> and add a "#" at the beginning of the line if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]; then save_env recordfail; fi
<Jonopoly> why is it so much of a challenge to get roblox on ubuntu T_T
<interrobangd> EriC^^, dont exist https://termbin.com/swuj
<interrobangd> but a similar one: if [ -n "\${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "\${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
<abdeel> lupulo, I have done :  fdisk -l /dev/sd* | grep "Linux filesystem"  | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v `mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1 but got no output. Still the same
<EriC^^> interrobangd: oh it's on the same line?
<interrobangd> looks similar, but not the same
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/swuj
<interrobangd> should i run "update-grub" now whitout editing the 00_header file?
<lupulo> abdeel, are you install another storage drive to your PC?
<lupulo> abdeel, fdisk -l | grep "Linux filesystem"  | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v `mount | grep "/ " | cut -d" " -f1
<EriC^^> interrobangd: no 1 sec
<EriC^^> interrobangd: put a comment before it even though it's slightly different
<EriC^^> it's recommended in the ubuntu btrfs wiki and https://askubuntu.com/questions/100329/message-sparse-file-not-allowed-after-installing-on-a-btrfs-filesystem/105178#105178
<interrobangd> should i comment it out?
<EriC^^> yeah
<interrobangd> i've changed it (/home/paul/foo/etc/grub.d/00_header)
<interrobangd> now update-grub and restart?
<EriC^^> interrobangd: no
<interrobangd> ... ok
<EriC^^> interrobangd: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /home/paul/foo$i; done"
<snadge> has anyone else noticed audio clicking when changing volume playing back youtube videos in firefox? (on 19.04)
<snadge> it never used to do this.. and twitch doesn't do it.. odd
<snadge> chrome doesn't do it either, only firefox
<interrobangd> EriC^^, i did it
<interrobangd> not update?
<interrobangd> *now update?
<EriC^^> interrobangd: lol no
<EriC^^> interrobangd: we're getting there :)
<EriC^^> interrobangd: type 'sudo chroot /home/paul/foo'
<interrobangd> but now!
<interrobangd>  .... right?
<EriC^^> kinda
<EriC^^> interrobangd: type 'mount /boot/efi'
<interrobangd> EriC^^, i did it
<interrobangd> mount ... /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw,relatime,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<EriC^^> interrobangd: type 'grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi'
<interrobangd> done without errors
<EriC^^> interrobangd: now! *drum roll* type 'update-grub'
<interrobangd> ... done
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> interrobangd: ok, type "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> interrobangd: also, type "efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<JimBuntu> interrobangd, since I know EriC^^ had to take care of something and might not be back... interrobangd , please copy/paste the output URL from running those termbin commands so EriC^^ can review them upon return
<EriC^^> i'm back interrobangd
<interrobangd> EriC^^, i am not rebootet and also on chroot
<interrobangd> boot options -> https://termbin.com/vdaa
<interrobangd> and /boot/grub/grub.cfg -> https://termbin.com/nlyp
<EriC^^> interrobangd: hmm i dont see any specific btrfs related stuff in the entries for the main linux one
<EriC^^> interrobangd: ah actually there is a insmod btrfs there
<EriC^^> i guess we'll see if grub added it correctly, first let's just take a peak at the efi related grub.cfg
<EriC^^> interrobangd: type "cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<interrobangd> https://termbin.com/j4c6
<dragan> hello
<EriC^^> interrobangd: ok, type "exit" then reboot let's just see if it's able to boot without any tinkering first
<EriC^^> interrobangd: i think though that right now it would kinda be confused
<EriC^^> cause you have 2 fs with the same UUID, can you delete the ext4 one before proceeding?
<EriC^^> interrobangd: or at least just change the uuid using tune2fs
<EriC^^> interrobangd: sudo tune2fs /dev/sda2 -U random
<stevenm> hey I might be going mad, i've been doing ppp connections using the normal network manager connection editor and applet (the normal UI you get with unity/gnome/mate - basically GTK environments)--- where i swear you used to *start* the ppp connection from the nm-applet by just clicking it
<stevenm> but it never shows up
<stevenm> but i've done this loads in previous years - feel like either something has changed or I've had my memory wiped
<stevenm> anyone got a pic of how a PPP connection should show up in their nm-applet ?
<stevenm> ah there should be a side menu called 'Dial Up Connections' - that's what is missing!
<stevenm> i wonder if it's because i'm using nm-applet as an indicator rather than in the notification area
<stevenm> nm-applet has always been one of the worse written bits of the UI
<stevenm> *worst
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: please dont use this channel to describe every step you try, focus on one question, all-in-one-line
<ryuo> didn't you know? this is #stevenmsblog now. \o/
<stevenm> that's really helpful - well done there to you both
<lotuspsychje> stevenm: you also didnt mention an ubuntu version, kernel version,..
<stevenm> keep justifying yourself, you'll get there
<groke> this can only be resolved in one way....
<groke> MORTAL KOMBAT!!
<sazawal> Hi all. I am using "sudo plymouthd ; sudo plymouth --show-splash ; for ((I=0; I<10; I++)); do sleep 1 ; sudo plymouth --update=test$I ; done ; sudo plymouth --quit" command to preview the plymouth theme. But it always previews me the ubuntu-text theme, irrespective of the current applied theme. It used to work before but not anymore. Any help?
<BluesKaj> another satisfied customer :-)
<Jonopoly> me too
<interrobangd> EriC^^, i will reboot now :)
<interrobangd> EriC^^, done! works!
<EriC^^> interrobangd: great!
<interrobangd> .. now i can remove ext4 partition, move btrfs partition to his place, expand and update-grub again?
<EriC^^> i'd guess so, im not familiar with btrfs resizing stuff, but update-grub wont be needed, nothing depends on its physical location on the disk
<EriC^^> interrobangd: actually yeah run update-grub again
<interrobangd> thank you very much!
<interrobangd> .. now can play with snapshots :D
<EriC^^> interrobangd: you're welcome
<EriC^^> have fun :D
<interrobangd> ... are you grub developer?
<EriC^^> interrobangd: one note, if you do run update-grub or need it, do it from a chroot as we did earlier
<EriC^^> no i just have some experience with grub stuff
<interrobangd> ok, .. i will do it like before
<fxrs_> hey, im trying to install ubuntu 18.04.2 but im repeatedly get the following problem booting from usb:
<fxrs_> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: how did you create your usb?
<fxrs_> is there a way around this using uefi?
<fxrs_> lotuspsychje, with dd if.. of.. bs=1M && sync
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: are you going to singleboot or dualboot?
<fxrs_> dualboot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | fxrs_
<ubottu> fxrs_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | fxrs_
<ubottu> fxrs_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fxrs_> lotuspsychje, will check that out now. would it be easier to just try without uefi? would you recommend using uefi?
<fxrs_> never worried about that before and opensuse always ran great with uefi.
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: personally i dont do dualboots, i always use full disk for lts
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: read the wiki's, and if somethings not clear re-ask in the channel, volunteers will help think along with you
<fxrs_> lotuspsychje, thanks.
<guardian> why are there docker and docker.io packages? is this for upgrade paths?
<guiverc2> fxrs_, fyi: ubuntu has a check-media option; I'd use this to test your 18.04.2 media first (assuming you verified download step via md5sum etc)
<pragmaticenigma> guardian: they are two completely different applications
<pragmaticenigma> !info docker | guardian
<ubottu> guardian: docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1build1 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 43 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info docker.io | guardian
<ubottu> guardian: docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.09.2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 33732 kB, installed size 152105 kB
<fxrs_> guiverc2, i get the same error when i check the medium for defects.
<guiverc2> in which case I'd suspect your download (did you verify it before write), or the write to media, or thumb-drive/dvd itself - ie. it's probably not the install, but one of the prior steps that failed (in my opinion)
<drumhz> good afternoon to all
<drumhz> can plz somebody hlp me ?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | drumhz
<ubottu> drumhz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guardian> oh ok and docker.io is Docker but a not up to date one
<drumhz> ok thank i'm sorry
<guardian> I mean I see nobody telling "install the ubuntu package"
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | guardian
<ubottu> guardian: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<guardian> so I'm wondering what's the point of that package
<guardian> pragmaticenigma: yeah you're nitpicking on "latest" I think
<guardian> pragmaticenigma: but I appreciate you're caring and answering me <3
<drumhz> ok i had install ubuntu 19.04 on my laptop at the begin everything is ok , but know sometimes when i restart my laptop ubuntu stuck in loading firse page that one with the five circles what i can do ?
<lotuspsychje> guardian: you did not mention your ubuntu version yet, wich docker version are you using?
<pragmaticenigma> guardian: I am not nitpicking anything. that is the philosophy of Ubuntu. We are volunteers here and have no authority on the design decisions of Ubuntu.
<guiverc2> drumhz, i'm unlikely to be able to help you, but I'd <e> (edit your grub entry) and remove 'quiet splash' from your 'linux' kernel line, so you can see messages and hopefully get a clue as to problem and hopefully where to look..
<guardian> sorry, 18.04
<drumhz> ok i'll check it thank for hlp i will back here good bye
<lotuspsychje> guardian: there is also a docker snap if you want/like
<guardian> is snap widely used?
<guardian> so far it has frustrated me, because it modifies many files in /etc, while I'm used to version it with etckeeper on other distros
<fxrs_> guiverc2, sha256 for the iso is correct. checking via usb boot fails.
<lotuspsychje> guardian: its the users choice really, in some cases a snap might result as solution to a higher version, or other purposes
<fxrs_> im considering installing in legacy mode and trying to change to uefi once its installed.
<guiverc2> fxrs_, i'd be suspicious of your write then (or thumb-drive), try writing again, or another thumb-drive..
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: its not reccomended to change uefi settings 'after' an install
<fxrs_> guiverc2, ok. will try other usb and not legacy for now, lotuspsychje.
<guiverc2> fxrs_, I'd agree with lotuspsychje too; if you do change UEFI settings you can find your first OS will not boot
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: for singleboot i set: fastboot=off secureboot=off maybe you can expirement, see if you can boot your usb?
<guiverc2> and fyi fxrs_; in my experience Ubuntu is equal to opensuse with UEFI  (I've found Ubuntu slightly easier myself; but very subjective)
<fxrs_> does it matter if dualboot is from different ssds? im switching to nvme and going to reinstall the ssd later anyway (with either tumbleweed or windows).
<fxrs_> im suprised to have these problems now. never had them before with different pcs and laptops.
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: its possible to install different Oses on different media and setup uefi in a dualboot yes
<pragmaticenigma> fxrs_: That would depend on if those machines where equiped with UEFI and how their bios/firmware was configured. Also, if you were running OpenSuSE, OpenSuSE and SuSE OS contain a signed UEFI certificate from Microsoft. Ubuntu does not contain that particular certificate
<lotuspsychje> fxrs_: for your nvme you might need advanced partitioning in ubuntu
<fxrs_> pragmaticenigma, not sure but i just hope i get the install to boot in uefi before i go more indepth. previously uefi worked well.
<fxrs_> i got two boot options for uefi. for this alternative usb '3276' or '3276, Partition 2' (including partition sizes, which are on this usb equal). does it matter which one i chose?
<fxrs_> .. with 'UEFI: ' prepended. third option (without uefi, so legacy) is just '3276', which i want to avoid.
<fxrs_> ok, 2nd usb cheked the 'disc' successfully. and i thought the previous usb was the fast and 'good' one.
<tuxi> hello anyone same problems with flash in 18.10 and 19.04?
<OerHeks> tuxi, what problem with flash exactly?
<femtogram> so i want to cross compile some packages for arm64 from my amd64 system, so i added the http://ports.ubuntu.com repos, used sudo dpkg --add-architecture arm64, and ran sudo apt update. a good chunk of my dependencies install, but some of them, such as libopenmpi1.10 doesn't want to install in parallel. what can i do about this? this is on ubuntu 16.04 xenial.
<femtogram> partly i wonder if just using a newer version of ubuntu would work better because multiarch support was still fairly new at the time.
<tuxi> 0erHeks its not working with a flash game, its stuck
<tuxi> i had 19.04 upgradet and then the problem happend
<tuxi> as i downgradet to 18.10 its still there :-( i can't play flash games
<lotuspsychje> !arm | femtogram
<ubottu> femtogram: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<femtogram> lotuspsychje: okay, wrong channel?
<femtogram> thanks
<lotuspsychje> welcome femtogram ; )
<femtogram> i will ask over there.
<drake> hi
<drake> I have a problem when resume my laptop, my screen get freezed with random colors.
<lordcirth__> drake, what Ubuntu version? What graphics card? What graphics driver?
<drake> I think the problem is the same as here https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=241747
<drake> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS,
<drake> Graphics:  Card-1: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Wani [Radeon R5/R6/R7 Graphics] bus-ID: 00:01.0
<drake>            Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Sun XT [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8690M / R5 M330 / M430 / R7 M520]
<drake> bus-ID: 03:00.0
<drake>            Display Server: X.Org 1.19.6 drivers: ati,radeon (unloaded: modesetting,fbdev,vesa,amdgpu)
<drake>            Resolution: 1366x768@60.00hz
<drake>            OpenGL: renderer: AMD CARRIZO (DRM 3.23.0, 4.15.0-47-generic, LLVM 7.0.0)
<drake>            version: 4.5 Mesa 18.2.8 Direct Render: Yes
<lotuspsychje> !paste | drake
<ubottu> drake: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drake> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nnZ3PRsr64/
<drake> sorry, years I have use IRC
<drake> sorry, years I have not using IRC
<lordcirth__> drake, ok, so did you try amdgpu.gpu_recovery?
<drake> what is it
<drake> a script?
<drake> or a kernel option]?
<drake> lordcirth?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | drake
<ubottu> drake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ioria> drake, does this happen if you suspend manually ?
<drake> only happens when the suspension spends more than one hour
<drake> if the time of suspension is shorts it does not happen
<lotuspsychje> ioria drake i noticed new bug from today similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1827031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827031 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Desktop wallpaper and lock screen wallpaper corrupted after waking up the system" [Undecided,New]
<drake> when the suspension is manually it happens too
<ioria> drake, well, not easy to test the; if it happens again  run   Alt+f2 ; enter 'r' and Enter  (restart gnome-shell)
<OerHeks> tuxi, still no info what where, what ubuntu version and so on..
 * OerHeks wonders why there is no such info
<amitkm9204> Hi
<amitkm9204> Can anyone telll me the use of ndtrack?
<amitkm9204> As i am getting high cpu utilisation in my server
<lotuspsychje> amitkm9204: please join #ubuntu-server for likeminded support
<tuxi> 0erHeks i have ubuntu 18.10 right now
<tuxi> and a APU Ryzen3 2200G no separate video card
<tuxi> but i read in the ubuntu forum its might be a java script issue - while the flash is not working
<OerHeks> tuxi, what browser, and what game? url?
<vyzen> did my message send
<tuxi> google chrome  vers. 74.0.3729.108
<tuxi> farmville 2 see https://zyngagames.com/
<rory> exec 3> /dev/tcp/example.com/1234
<drake> hi again
<rory> This appears in a script I'm modifying, it seems to be checking if the machine is connected to that domain on that port, is that correct? How does it work?
<rory> is it better replaced by: nc -vz example.com 1234
<drake> ioria I tried to suspend manually but after resumed It hanged up
<drake> no response of keyboard
<lotuspsychje> drake: did you have this on an LTS version?
<drake> is LTS and I'm using xcfe
<drake> please explain me how to set the gpu parameter
<lotuspsychje> drake: is your system up to date please?
<drake> yes lotus
<lotuspsychje> check uname -a please drake
<drake> Linux pollux 4.15.0-47-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 13 10:44:52 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> kernel -48 is out drake, update your system first please
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | drake
<ubottu> drake: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<OerHeks> with such hardware, i would install HWE
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<OerHeks> but suspend is a headache, on many systems
<drake> I'm going to do that
<drake> lotus
<lotuspsychje> drake: if it doesnt fix, try what OerHeks adviced too
<metabsd> Hi, There a way to skip broken if I want to upgrade/install specific packages ? Thx!
<drake> sure!
<metabsd> via apt
<lotuspsychje> metabsd: can you pastebin whats happening please?
<OerHeks> normally you would read in the error 'apt install -f"...
<metabsd> http://dpaste.com/0K0T9NG
<metabsd> I also try with -f
<lotuspsychje> metabsd: do you have external ppa's installed?
<lordcirth__> metabsd, if -f doesn't work, recurse on the specified packages until apt tells you why.
<OerHeks> update properly before installing stuff
<lotuspsychje> metabsd: can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<hggdh> metabsd: first off, 'apt-get --only-upgrades install <whatever>' will NOT install *anything* -- you just requested apt-get to ONLY upgrade
<hggdh> metabsd: secondly, it seems your install of ROCm failed, and left apt in a confused state
<TFaulkner> are you running the command as sudo
<TFaulkner> sudo apt-get --only-upgrades install <whatever>
<hggdh> TFaulkner: yes, it was run under sudo, but will NOT work. See 'man apt-get'
<metabsd> yep
<netriber> Hello, smartctl -a /dev/nvme0 returns this information https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZSmGR3Jwg6/ . Should I be worried?
<tomreyn> netriber: is your nvme in smartdb?
<tomreyn> it should say on top
<tomreyn> i mean on the very top of smartctl -x
<tomreyn> grep '^Device is:'
<tomreyn> alternatively:   sudo smartctl -P show /dev/nvme0
<netriber> tomreyn,  NVMe device successfully opened
<netriber> just used sudo smartctl -Hc /dev/nvme0 , and got that it passed
<tomreyn> netriber: okay, but that's not what i meant
<tomreyn> nor the options i suggested
<tomreyn> "NVMe device successfully opened"  != "In smartctl database"
<felco> Hello guys.. I have a issue with 18.04 using two monitors, whenever I lock the screen, when I come back and wake the screens only one come back with video, the other is inactive. Then I need to go to the Devices -> Display and select "Join Display" again, anyone knows what is going here?
<felco> Also, I have 18.04 at home, but I have a nvidia there, and this issue doesn't happen at all
<tomreyn> felco: i won't be able to help, but discuss which graphics hardware you have on the system where you'Re trying to solve the issue and  how the monitors are connected (connector/cable type)
<tomreyn> also post    xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999   with both displays active.
<felco> The problematic machine is using the onboard Intel Graphics, it is the adapter from the i3-8100(I don't quite remember which)
<netriber> tomreyn, grep for Device is doesn't return anything. smartctl -P show returns device successfully opened
<felco> https://termbin.com/go8q
<tomreyn> netriber: that's "sudo smartctl -P show /dev/nvme0" ?
<netriber> tomreyn,  sudo smartctl -P show /dev/nvme0 . yes
<chedadys> llo
<vyzen> how do you use chmod to change the permissions for only a group and not a user?
<tomreyn> netriber: okay, so it's not in the smartmontools drive database, which i'd say supports the conclusion that smartctl is not able to fully / properly interpret the Error Information you posted initially.
<tomreyn> netriber: and those records really look like there is no error.
<legreffier> vyzen: chmod g+rw file , or chmod g-x file
<vyzen> that isn't specifying a certain group
<vyzen> i am being asked to give one group full permissions, and another only read permissions
<netriber> tomreyn, ok , thank you . But how do you know it means that there are no errors?
<felco> vyzen you can assign the directory/file to a group with chown and then give that group rw permission and read only to any other
<tomreyn> netriber: i actually should not have said so. i am just guessing, all records look the same, so this may be just the result of smartctl's inability to interpret it correctly. it does not actually mean that there were no errors logged.
<tomreyn> netriber: which ubuntu version is this?
<felco> vyzen that would be chmod 664 for files and 775 for directories
<tomreyn> netriber: you could try using the nvme-cli package to access the nvme-error-log https://www.mankier.com/1/nvme-error-log
<tomreyn> there is also https://www.mankier.com/1/nvme-smart-log
<vyzen> the way i am giving group permissions seems to only work for one group
<vyzen> how do i give one group full permissions and another read permission
<EriC^^> vyzen: you could use an acl
<vyzen> a file can only be owned by one group
<vyzen> then you can only set permissions for that one group
<vyzen> but i am being asked to set permissions on one directory for two groups
<vyzen> i looked it up and apparently you can't do this
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<Exterminador> erm.. I think I had this problem once and I had to delete something somewhere.. every time I login, I get a dialog saying: System program problem detected
<Exterminador> no matter if I hit Report problem or Cancel, if I logout and login again, it appears
<Exterminador> I found the issue.. is something related to geoip-database-contrib package
<vyzen> so i've given a directory read access to others
<vyzen> and this somehow locks me out of it
<vyzen> i don't understand
<vyzen> drwxrwxr-- 2 NCIS Cyber 4096 Apr 30 11:52 Documentation
<vyzen> the user i'm trying to use to get into this directory is part of the cyber group
<lordcirth__> vyzen, and you are not?
<lordcirth__> vyzen, in order to descend a directory, you need +x
<soulisson> Hello
<lordcirth__> soulisson, hi
<kazdax> should i get the LTS version of ubuntu or the newer one ?
<OerHeks> if you need to ask, go LTS, unless you have a reason to want a newer version
<kazdax> is driver support on the newer one better
<kazdax> i mean are there more drivers for the newer one ?
<kazdax> i dont know if this laptop will take ubuntu without problems
<fellipe> hi, do anyone knows if is there google drive client that supports incremental(diff) sync? I've started to use rclone, but it does not support this operation
<kazdax> was that a stupid question ?
<lotuspsychje> kazdax: to try out if your hardware works on ubuntu, try a liveusb first
<OerHeks> kazdax, there are some improvements in the non lts version, but you can try the live iso
<kazdax> problem is i dont have a usb
<kazdax> to spare
<kazdax> okay live boot also works on DVDs ?
<OerHeks> buy one, or use a dvd-r
<kazdax> okay ..ill do the DVD then ..
<entourage> what is the best app for creating a bootable usbstick from an ISO in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> entourage, you have been answered in ##linux before.. dd, usbcreator, or WOEusb for windows iso's
<OerHeks> there is no single best :-)
<kazdax> i like dd
<kazdax> dd is simple and fast
<entourage> OerHeks, I wish you wouldn't "help" me :<
<kazdax> lol
<OerHeks> go to the next channel and ask again :-D
<entourage> no cuz you'll be there waiting for me
<Exterminador> Rufus on Windows ain't bad either (to create bootable USB sticks)
<kazdax> Rufus is only for USB ?
<kazdax> does it make DVDs ?
<Exterminador> idk. I've used it for USB but might work with DVD
<Exterminador> kazdax: try and give feedback :P
<kazdax> time for some kiss and tell
<kazdax> i am doing the LTS live DVD first
<catbadger> any perl ninjas out there? I installed using apt-get source apache2, but cpan doesn't see the directory. do i need it in my PATH or something?
<kazdax> if it runs smooth ..then i dont need the newer version
<kazdax> i could do a search about my laptop if it runs well on ubuntu
<Exterminador> kazdax: my laptop is able to run Disco Dingo (19.04)
<Exterminador> and it's a piece of crap
<Exterminador> xD
<OerHeks> key is a proper videocard
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<kazdax> lotus is one uptight dude
<kazdax> you consider the LTS is better ?
<OerHeks> catbadger, i think you need to enable sources in updates?
<kazdax> okay before i use rufus for making a DVD
<kazdax> anything i need to check for
<kazdax> BIOS UEFI
<OerHeks> get a daily build of 18.04 lts ... saves a lot of updates
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/pending/HEADER.html
<felco> kazdax you have a misunderstanding about drivers on linux... all drivers live in the Kernel, so most likely that doesn't matter if you use LTS or not
<Exterminador> does anyone have any clues on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/geoip-database-contrib/+bug/1811029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1811029 in geoip-database-contrib (Ubuntu) "Package installation fails when attempting to download GeoIP database files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Exterminador> I need this package tho :/
<OerHeks> Geoip-database-contrib has already been removed from Debian entirely [2] due to deprecation by upstream, apparently in favor of geoipupdate
<OerHeks> see comment #4
<OerHeks> !info geoipupdate
<ubottu> geoipupdate (source: geoipupdate): MaxMind GeoIP/GeoIP2 database updates. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1 (bionic), package size 18 kB, installed size 59 kB
<Exterminador> I have that one installed yeah.
<Exterminador> so, it replaces the geoip-database-contrib one?
<catbadger> @OerHeks enable sources in updates?? liek this? sed -i -- 's/#deb-src/deb-src/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sed -i -- 's/# deb-src/deb-src/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<catbadger> yup did that
<catbadger> actual wuestion is here if you want to get some updoots https://stackoverflow.com/questions/55926151/cpan-cant-see-apache-src-directory
<michagogo> Is precise still supported? I thought LTS was 5 years
<lordcirth__> !precise | michagogo
<ubottu> michagogo: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<michagogo> But in meta-release and meta-release-lts it says it’s supported
<lordcirth__> michagogo, link?
<michagogo> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<michagogo> https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<lordcirth__> michagogo, perhaps it counts ESM?
<michagogo> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
 * michagogo shrugs
<michagogo> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<Goop> I actually believe end of support was 30 April.
<Goop> 12.04 is definitely forgotten. It is garbage, switch IMMEDIATELY!
<michagogo> Yeah, don’t worry, I’m not using it or anything
<lotuspsychje> Goop: please dont generalize such statements
<michagogo> I just happened to notice it being listed in meta-release as supposed
<michagogo> Supported
<Goop> lotuspsychje, only idiots...I mean special people... use Ubuntu 12.04 still.
<lotuspsychje> Goop: 12.04 and 14.04 continues ESM so there's no need to judge
<Goop> lotuspsychje, how many people are actually going back and noticing bugs on an operating system very few people still use?
<lotuspsychje> Goop: feel free to continue the discussion at #ubuntu-discuss
<AngelKde> lotusp
<AngelKde> 12.04 end of the life
<Goop> I think we are all on the same page. Yes, you can waste money supporting a dead operating system (12.04), but you should not use it.
<lordcirth__> Goop, sometimes life interferes with the best-laid plans.
<Goop> lordcirth__, yup. In which case, I would lock down the network access on/from the 14.04 box and be very stingy with what touches it.
<rscope> fs3g35yyUY%5
<tpw_rules> so i am working on a 16.04 system where /etc/apt was deleted. how do i fix it without reinstalling?
<ash_worksi> why does kdiff3 tell me 2 files are binary equal when they have clearly different contents? (as shown using meld)
<puhdabear> Test
<puhdabear> Test
<kadiro> fail
<leftyfb> tpw_rules: restore from backup
<EriC^^> ash_worksi: can you show any info?
<tpw_rules> leftyfb: there is none. it's a system i didn't install and that i can't reinstall cause i don't have the software for it
<jcotton> do you have the means to make a live usb?
<tpw_rules> uyeaj
<tpw_rules> yeah*
<jcotton> oh wait
<jcotton> you can't reinstlal it
<tpw_rules> can i eg copy /etc/apt from a live cd
<tpw_rules> dpkg seems to work so i guess i can just be my own package manager
<pragmaticenigma> tpw_rules: without apt, it will become very difficult to maintain software updates for that machine. Those updates would be very critical if that instance has any public facing interfaces (i.e. web server, file server, mail, etc)
<tpw_rules> yes i am aware of the risks. it's a specialized system that isn't public facing
<tpw_rules> i just need to install a couple packages on it
<pragmaticenigma> tpw_rules: You might be able to transplant the config files from another instance. Optionally, install to a virtual machine, verify the contents of the files in that directory, and then transplant them over.
<pragmaticenigma> tpw_rules: The only tricky part would be if you had any custom sources in the sources.list.d directory
<jcotton> and then set up backups
<tricolops> hey everyone
<tricolops> yooooooooo
<OerHeks> :-)
<blurred> test
<kazdax> i assume AMD graphic cards are not well supported by ubuntu ?
<kazdax> my screen resolution is low
<kazdax> i need to find a way to increase it
<lordcirth__> kazdax, they should work. What card?
<jcotton> you just probably need different drivvrs
<kazdax> hodl on ..let me check
<kazdax> ya i was thinking i probably needed new drivers
<OerHeks> no, you do not need new drivers
<OerHeks> what card is it?
<OerHeks> newest cards could use amdgpu-pro ..
<OerHeks> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<kazdax> its running on full resolution of the display
<kazdax> i am running it on a satellite c55-b5201
<kazdax> i am looking for what sort of graphic card it uses
<OerHeks> lspci # would tell
<kazdax> it dosnt say
<kazdax> just says intel coporation atom processor
<kazdax> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<stedip> Trying to install a program in Lubuntu, but i have a dependecies problem. The program wants libapache2-mod-php, php-cgi and php. but insinaptic i have libapache2-mod-php5, php5-cgi and php5. I thought this would do, but no it doesn't work (i can't install the program, dependencies not satisfied). HELP PLEASE
<ioria> stedip, libapache2-mod-php5  is for trusty 14.04
<kazdax> its odd that no one mentions what the graphic card is
<ioria> kazdax, are you sure you have an ati /amd card ?
<stedip> ioria: yes that's my version of lubuntu
<OerHeks> kazdax, that is your gpu indeed, but not a racemonster
<kazdax> Mobile Intel® HD graphics with shared graphics memory
<kazdax> okay i guess i dont have an AMD card
<kazdax> its an intel
<kazdax> its a really old and cheap laptop
<OerHeks> here is a post with a xorg conf, that disables acceleration ( all done by cpu after that)
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/q/940998
<ioria> stedip, then 1) you are  end of life  2) libapache2-mod-php is not available on 14.04
<kazdax> i need it for studying ..so i installed ubuntu on it
<stedip> ioria: you mean there is no solution?
<ioria> stedip, sure, upgrade to 16.04 or 18.04
<kazdax> are intel graphic cards supported well by ubuntu ?
<stedip> ioria: with 14.04 there is no swolution?
<ioria> stedip, not a safe one and btw .... useless
<stedip> ioria: why?
<kazdax> nevermind
<OerHeks> stedip, php is now on version 7
<ioria> stedip, becasue you need to upgrade anyways
<kazdax> this crappy hardware only supports that resolution its on right now
<OerHeks> so what old guide do you follow?
<stedip> from my understanding i only need to upgrade if i want thecomputer connected to the internet, isn't it so?
<ioria> stedip, so you don't want to be connected ?
<stedip> if i am disconnected, end of life doesn't matter i think...
<stedip> i'll be connected with anothercomputer
<OerHeks> stedip, true, and trusty support will end today
<OerHeks> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<OerHeks> oh, is already dead
<ioria> stedip, ok, what pkg/app is   giving you problem ?
<stedip> OerHeks: so you can still help me solve my issue until midnight, right? :)
<OerHeks> stedip, no
<stedip> why?
<ioria> stedip, clearly it's a not supported 14.04 pkg ...
<OerHeks> stedip, i don't care about EOL versions, i could help to upgrade.
<stedip> but technically it's still alive until midnight, isn't it?
<stedip> then i won't connect it to the internet, so why upgrade?
<OerHeks> End-of-life was April 25th, 2019 ..
<ioria> stedip, yes, but you 're installing something that it's not 'stock'... and we're asking what that is
<OerHeks> update servers will soon be gone, just 1 available, see the !eolupgrade factoid
<stedip> ioria: you want to know the program you mean?
<ioria> stedip, yes
<stedip> hotldruid (the latest version, downloaded from the website)
<kazdax> for virtual machines
<kazdax> do i just download virt-manager ?
<lordcirth__> kazdax, or Virtualbox, but yes
<kazdax> cool
<stedip> OerHeks: oh i thought it was April 30 (i think that's what it says in wikipdia)
<kazdax> i like virt-manager
<kazdax> Virtual box is cool too
<kazdax> apparenlty this ISO wont run in vmware
<stedip> ioria: do you want the link?
<kazdax> only in virt-manager and virtualbox
<stedip> ioria: it's the deb package
<stedip> ioria: are you still there?
<ioria> stedip, what version do you need exactly ?  2.3.2 ?
<stedip> yes, that's the last one, right...
<ioria> stedip, no way, ry  you can upgarde to 19.04 and test 2.3.0-2
<ioria> stedip, no way, sy  you can upgrade to 19.04 and test 2.3.0-2
<stedip> ioria: you mean there is no way?
<stedip> ioria: ry/sy ?
<ioria> stedip, nope....2.3.2 has been released on 27 feb 2019
<stedip> ioria: but i can download the package from the website
<ioria> stedip, and what ?
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, i am planning on installing latex on ububtu and just wanted to touble check if `sudo apt-get install texlive-full` is the best way. I am looking at this tutorial : https://dzone.com/articles/installing-latex-ubuntu
<stedip> ioria: and then i install it... (with your help :)
<ioria> stedip, nope
<stedip> ioria: is it not possible?
<OerHeks> itchy very old manual
<ioria> stedip, all is possible, butit will break (for sure) your system
<[itchyjunk]> OerHeks, i was afrait of that. OerHeks any recommended tutorial to get started?
<ioria> stedip, please, upgrade to a newer release
<OerHeks> itchy the latest you get is from git https://www.latex-project.org/get/
<stedip> ioria: ok, but can you please help me understand why it is so dangerous?
<[itchyjunk]> ah
<ioria> stedip, 'cause it will break other packages
<stedip> ioria: is it safe to upgrade or should  need to backup everything
<stedip> ioria: is it safe to upgrade or should i backup everything first?
<ioria> stedip, ok, the latest hoteldruid for ubuntu is 2.3.0-2 ... is good enough for you ?
<stedip> ioria: no, i need the last one
<OerHeks> if you have no backup of your data, it is not important :-D
<ioria> stedip, sorry
<ioria> stedip, wait for eoan
<ioria> !info hoteldruid eoan
<ubottu> hoteldruid (source: hoteldruid): web-based property management system for hotels or B&Bs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1 (eoan), package size 1232 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<stedip> OerHeks: yeah i guess i should have a backup anyways, you're right :)  - but is there a significant risk that things go bad in an upgrade?
<ioria> stedip, you need a fresh install
<OerHeks> read the changelogs of 16.04 and 18.04, these are huge
<ioria> he's on 14.04
<stedip> ioria: i don't understand you mean nobody can yet use that latest version?
<stedip> ioria: why fresh install?
<OerHeks> ioria, i know, so 16.04 changelog is a good start, when upgrading
<ioria> stedip, i said 'wait'
<stedip> ioria: yes, so that means NOW nobody can use it... but there has to be a way, doesn't it?
<ioria> stedip, fresh install because you cannot upgrade fron 14.04 to 19.04
<ioria> stedip, what you mean ?
<stedip> ioria: i only want to upgrade to 16.04 and get that (2.3.2) installed, i thought this was possible, isn't it?
<OerHeks> 14.04 > 16.04 lts > 18.04 lts > 18.10 > 19.04
<ioria> stedip, you can't have 2.3.2 on xenial
<OerHeks> !info hoteldruid xenial
<ubottu> hoteldruid (source: hoteldruid): web-based property management system for hotels or B&Bs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 973 kB, installed size 8586 kB
<ioria> you see ?
<stedip> ioria: not from the software center, but by downloading it from the websit
<gino> hello
<ioria> stedip, why risking ?
<gino> fuck you
<stedip> i don't understand, you only want us to get stuff from the software center, is that it?
<coz_> gino, ???
<ioria> stedip, xenial is 2016 , your pkg is for 2019; it's true that libapache2-mod-php is available on xenial  but i cannot garantee it will work
<gino> coz zat
<coconut> gino: nobody is interested in that here gino
<OerHeks> !coc > gino
<ubottu> gino, please see my private message
<gino> wtf
<OerHeks> gino, stop that language, thanks.
<coz_> gino,  so what is the issue with ubuntu?
<gino> wai
<gino> not goed is schit
<ioria> stedip, you will upgrade for .... nothing
<stedip> ioria: don't worry, if it won't work i won't hold you responsible, just please tell me what i need to do to TRY
<coz_> gino,  no it is not
<ioria> stedip, try this; boot a xenial 16.04 livecd and try to install that .deb
<coz_> gino, however , if you dont like it it, there are other distributions
<stedip> ioria: ok thank you
<ioria> ok
<stedip> OerHeks: also thank you
<OerHeks> stedip, have fun!
<stedip> I think this thing of not having the latest versions in the software center is annoying to many of us (not just me)
<ioria> stedip, you are 14.04 ... you know that
<stedip> It happens too often i think, even when you have a recent version...
<OerHeks> Universe - Community-maintained free and open-source software. .. find the testers and maintainers.. we depend on them, as ubuntu
<OerHeks> *if* you need the latest, that means you have the latest linux version like 19.04 with kernel 5.x and such
<stedip> Just wanted to say that i think it's normal that when you install software you hope to get the best latest one and this seems rarely the case here (even when you have a recent version)
<OerHeks> well, linux , not just ubuntu, made a huge change to SystemD, i think that is the real culprit between versions
<OerHeks> and an os from 5 years ago, is it really worth it maintaining?
<stedip> OerHeks: i'm afraid i'm too beginner to understand that... :)
<ducasse> stedip: after an ubuntu release is published it generally does not get newer versions of packages, just bufixes and security fixes
<stedip> ducasse: yes, that's the problem i think
<ducasse> stedip: it's not a problem, it's a feature
<stedip> ducasse: it should get newer versions of packages (i think most of us would prefer that)
<lordcirth__> stedip, if you want newer packages, then do-release-upgrade
<stedip> especially the ltss
<lordcirth__> stedip, the entire point of LTS is that it *doesn't* change
<ducasse> stedip: that would defeat the whole idea of lts
<stedip> lordcirth__: even so, as said above, the software center will still lead me not to the latest packages (see above)
<stedip> ducasse: why?
<lordcirth__> stedip, on what Ubuntu version, and what package is out of date.
<lordcirth__> ?*
<lordcirth__> stedip, LTS means two things: 1) It will keep getting security updates for a long time. 2) It will not randomly change things on you.
<OerHeks> !info hoteldruid
<ubottu> hoteldruid (source: hoteldruid): web-based property management system for hotels or B&Bs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-1 (bionic), package size 1196 kB, installed size 9663 kB
<lordcirth__> stedip, however, this isn't a support question anymore. Is there a specific package that is not new enough on 19.04 for your needs?
<stedip> lts is great, and i am happy they will even be extended to 10 years now. But i wish we could have newer apps in the software center.
<JPSman> Hello everyone that I love
<jeremy31> stedip: 19.04 only gets 9 months of support
<OerHeks> 5 years community, and 5 years paid makes 10 years
<lordcirth__> stedip, you can. Update to 19.04. You can't have your cake and eat it too.
<OerHeks> * for lts
<JPSman> I have a bug I'd like to submit... and I don't know how to
<ducasse> stedip: that's where snaps come in
<stedip> lordcirth__: yes, the package we were talking about before (2.3.2)
<lordcirth__> !bug | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JPSman> yeah, its not a package though
<lordcirth__> JPSman, what is it, then?
<JPSman> The link in the software updater points to the wrong URL
<stedip> lordcirth__: apparently it's not in the software center (even of 19.04)
<jeremy31> stedip: check Synaptic Package Manager
<JPSman> I was curious what had to be updated from a fortran compiler from 1995 - and the link in it points to Launchpad, but the link is bad
<lordcirth__> stedip, there are many packages that don't show up in the software center, but are in the repos. Use apt.
<OerHeks> lordcirth__, he wants the latest on the hoteldruid site
<stedip> lordcirth__: yes but it'd be nice if the spftware center brought you to the best/latest package instead of an old one, that's all i was saying
<JPSman> the link that Software Updater points to is this: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/4%3A7.4.0-1ubuntu2.2/+changelog
<JPSman> which, of course, doesn't work
<adac> geoclue[22399]: (geoclue:22399): Geoclue-WARNING **: Failed to query location: Forbidden
<adac> So my redshift gtk app is not starting
<adac> this is the error in syslog
<madkins> That might happen more now that I have been seeing snaps in the Software Center
<lordcirth__> stedip, it is hard enough to maintain a distro without also updating everything constantly. But if they (or you) make a snap or Nix package or something, you could get the latest.
<OerHeks> JPSman,  what fortran compiler exactly?
<OerHeks> and on what ubuntu version?
<JPSman> Changes for gfortran versions:
<JPSman> Installed version: 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2.1
<JPSman> Available version: 4:7.4.0-1ubuntu2.2
<JPSman> on 18.04
<OerHeks> there seems to be an update, maybe it is fixed?
<JPSman> OerHeks, the issue is that Software Updater has a link that points to the wrong URL
<JPSman> the link that Software Updater points to is this: http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults/4%3A7.4.0-1ubuntu2.2/+changelog
<JPSman> which is wrong
<OerHeks> that version number looks right to me, https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/gfortran
<OerHeks> 4:7.4.0
<JPSman> sure - but the link is wrong
<stedip> I have inform myself on these snap/nix packages...
<OerHeks> well, upgrade to the latest, not sure why you didn't.
<JPSman> well, I like to read update information before doing an update
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<JPSman> uh huh yeah those ARE the commands for an update
<stedip> thank you everyone, bye bye :)
<hggdh> JPSman: open a bug on it: ubuntu-bug gfortran, and explain about the invalid link on the last version
<JPSman> So, thats how I would do it?
<JPSman> Thank you
<hggdh> JPSman: on a terminal, enter "ubuntu-bug gfortran", and follow the instructions
<OerHeks> hggdh, the last version is .40, he has .30 installed
<JPSman> hggdh, I did that - and at no time was there an option to explain the bad URL in Software Updater
<hggdh> OerHeks: I know. JPSman can either (1) install the new version, thn open the bug, or (2) report on what they currently have, and explain it applies to the NEWEST version
<JPSman> soooo they just got a uselss bug report
<hggdh> JStoker: you should have a browser window opening to launchpad.net. This is where you would be able to explain
<JPSman> How do I submit a bug and type in an explanation about whats up?
<hggdh> JPSman: ^(sorry JStoker, bad tab-completion
<hggdh> JPSman: I just told you what do to
<JPSman> hggdh, I did that.  I typed: ubuntu-bug gfortran   and it collected information, and at no time was I able to type in an explanation about a bad URL, so they got a useless report
<stedip> lordcirth__: yeah these snap packages seem cool... :)
<hggdh> JPSman: is this a desktop or a server environment? You should have had a browser window opened to finish up the bug submission
<JPSman> hggdh, desktop, and no, no browser popped up... I'm looking at --help and also the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs website now......
<hggdh> JPSman: weird. I just tried on my laptop, and I *did* get a pop-up to confirm I want to open a bug (and -- after clicking on the SEND button -- a browser window should open)
<JPSman> hggdh, yeah, I even just tried closing my firefox all together, and sending it, and no browser popped up.
<hggdh> JPSman: did you get the "Ubuntu - Apport" window opened, with the summary of data collected?
<JPSman> hggdh, yes, yes I did.  after clicking "send" nothing more happened.
<hggdh> JPSman: I have no clue, then. Works for me... I ran it, clicked on SEND, and a new page opened on my Chromium, with lp.net, stating it was processing data received
<hggdh> JPSman: THEN I get the usual bug filling page
<JPSman> hggdh, does it have to do with MIME (or something?) not knowing what my default browser is?
<JPSman> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-bug lol
<puhdabear> asdasd
<hggdh> JPSman: IDK, but it might
<JPSman> hggdh, I'm logging into Ubuntu One and filing a report "manually"
<Cryptolock> hi guys, i have a ubuntu server, whevenver its reboot it wont connect untill i add default gw.
<leftyfb> Cryptolock: configure your network properly
<Cryptolock> leftyfb are you saying it not configured properly ?
<jym> Using mate...   I can see a smb share in gui, shouldn't it also be available in the shell too?
<newdimension> Where does Ubuntu store the fact that the system user (the one created during install). Has sudoer permission? I don't see it in /etc/sudoer
<newdimension> (got d/c not sure if first time went through)
<nacc> newdimension: i believe that user is added to the 'sudo' group?
<newdimension> nacc: In what case do people edit the sudoers files then?
<nacc> newdimension: to add other sudo rules?
<nacc> newdimension: I don't know to answer that question without saying "when they need to", really?
<nacc> newdimension: I would guess most Ubuntu users do not edit said file
<newdimension> So that file is like a config, while groups are used to give permissions
<nacc> newdimension: that file is explicitly a config, yes.
<nacc> newdimension: `man sudoers`
<newdimension> Thank you for clearing that up. Appreciate it!
<nacc> (s/config/policy definition/)
<jym> newdimension: Are you trying to make your user root all the time?
<newdimension> jym: No, I'm automating the creation of remote users using ansible, and wanted to understand what I'm doing
<newdimension> I know that sudo privileges should only be invoked by calling sudo
<jym> newdimension: ah ok, glad that you are aware of that  =)
<newdimension> Thanks for pointing it, it's the kind of thinkg that falls into you don't know what you don't know
<newdimension> *pointing it out, though
<adac> Guys my redshift stopped working ;/
<adac> How can I debug why it is not working anymore
<newdimension> Have you tried turning it off then on again?
<newdimension> :P
<adac> newdimension, yes :D
 * newdimension escalate to level 2 support and walks slowly away
<adac> newdimension, only message i see in syslog when i restart it is: (geoclue:26735): Geoclue-WARNING **: Failed to query location: Forbidden
<adac> not sure if this is causing ot
<adac> it
<adac> I think it stopped working with the latest kernel in my 16.04 installation
<newdimension> I actually don't even know what redshift is. Sorry can't help
<newdimension> 3.
<adac> kk
<adac> it filters off the blue lights from the monitor in the evening/night
<adac> so you get tired finally :D
<adac> not sitting in front of computer the whole night :P
<OerHeks> if that error is comming from Geoip-database-contrib. it has  been removed from Debian entirely [2] due to deprecation by upstream, apparently in favor of geoipupdate
<OerHeks> besides: 18.04 GNOME provides features like Redshift out-of-the-box and has Wayland support.
<adac> OerHeks, I really need to update then
<El_Hombre> Gilets jaunes: Appel à la révolution: Le mot d'ordre pour ce 1er mai: TOUT CASSER
<adac> thing onyl is I need this notebook for my work and don't want to break anything atm
<adac> but probably an upgrade is not a big issue right?
<grogen> greetings all, have a question
<grogen> i'm using ubuntu 18 desktop
<grogen> is there any way to make lockscreen more nice and fancy than usual
<grogen> i mean not only background, but whole design of lockscreen
<grogen> ?
<OerHeks> redshift is @ v1.11 http://jonls.dk/redshift/ and bionic gives that version too.
<OerHeks> !info redshift bionic
<ubottu> redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.11-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 77 kB, installed size 419 kB
<OerHeks> .. but why reinvent the weel
<adac> yes if Gonme has it out of the box that is fine for me
<adac> doesn't have t be redshift. Should only get tired at some point ;)
<OerHeks> grogen, maybe you can find or write a gnome extention, the lockscreen background is an available option in systemsettings
<grogen> got it, will have a look
<grogen> thank you
<OerHeks> there is a whole discussion https://blogs.gnome.org/aday/2018/05/09/redesigning-the-lock-screen/
<adac> OerHeks, For redshift I guess then then redshift would need to use/implement geoipupdate
<amcsi> hi
<grogen> 0/
<amcsi> how can I run a command forked in such a way that even if I close the terminal, the process would continue to run?
<blackflow> amcsi: there's nohup, but I'd advise running your process under tmux or screen
<amcsi> blackflow, I use tmux/screen. They're great, but I'm looking for something I can tell a colleague to use who doesn't know how to use tmux/screen
<amcsi> so instead of `<command> &`, I would write `nohup <command> &` ?
<idlemind> so seemingly crazy question - using an ubuntu livecd can i send a parameter at boot that will start the installation? if so, can I also signal the options to use?
<catbadger> hey, so I'm trying to configure a squid proxy, but the tutorial employs /etc/networking/interfaces... do i need to bridge the networks in netplan?
<OerHeks> idlemind, a preseed file comes in mind
<idlemind> oerheks ya that's what i'm thinking - not sure if that works in a livecd environment though
<catbadger> to clarify, there's 2 nics, and i want all traffic to go through the proxy transparently
<catbadger> just want to watch with more detail
<OerHeks> idlemind, that would work with a live usb + persistence part
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<idlemind> thanks i'll give it a try!
<OerHeks> depends on what system you want to do this, UEFI may need additional settings
<blackflow> amcsi: for starters, you'd look up the nohup manpage :)  also, tmux or screen are really nothing extra to learn for your friend.  you run tmux, you start your program, you ctrl+b d   to detach, you "tmux attach" back to attach. if your friend can use command line, they can use this too.
<mra90> kernel code has a lot of definitions of macros like "EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL" what is the best way to figure out which one is appropriate for me?
<mra90> by for me I mean for the source code from which it was called
<newdimension> What decides which user group new files create by a user belong to?
<xamithan> their primary group
<newdimension> How can I find that out?
<newdimension> usermod I think
<xamithan> id -gn user
<newdimension> Shouldn't a user be able to usermod themselves without sudo?
<newdimension> I'm getting permission error
<newdimension> usermod: Permission denied.usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<xamithan> Why would they.  Then they could change their groups theirself
<xamithan> or edit passwd
<newdimension> oh thought, it's like picking your own primary group. But you're making sense
<xamithan> You don't pick that,  you get it assigned by the admin
<newdimension> right. Is the primary group the first group the user gets added to? That's what happened
<xamithan> Unless it is changed,  it is usually the same as the username
<newdimension> So I'm automating usercreation using ansible and they use the low-level addser
<newdimension> *adduser
<newdimension> It doens't create a group for the user
<xamithan> The group has to already exist and you use the -g option to assign it primary
<newdimension> right
<dex1983> hi
<dex1983> I want to copy a file via scp but how I can add a parameter fo my .ssh file because I have a custom path to it
<blackflow> dex1983: can you give an example of what exactly you're doing? in a pastebin
<xamithan> You want to set the environment PATH inside the .ssh dir ?
<ghost-287> hello, i have a problem with my external wifi antenna in ubuntu 18.04
<dex1983> yes blackflow: https://pastebin.com/bWAszcwj
<ghost-287> it worked fine, but after reboot it s not working,
<ghost-287> means that it dont detect any wifi
<ghost-287> and not shown in ifconfig
<blackflow> dex1983: and where does a "my .ssh file" come into this picture? what is it anyway?
<dex1983> i need the parameter to it
<dex1983> for scp
<dex1983> without I cannot login to my server
<xamithan> From that paste you just need an ssh-key
<blackflow> dex1983: yeah, what xamithan said. there's no command param for scp, you need to set up the keys first.  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys-on-ubuntu-1604
<dex1983> thanks but I have my ssh keys
<dex1983> :)
<dex1983> they are working when login via ssh
<blackflow> DalekSec: apparently not
<xamithan> well they are not in the known_hosts file for that user
<xamithan> Otherwise it would have worked
<blackflow> DalekSec: oops. mistab
<dex1983> I only need the parameter for scp
<dex1983> that it works
<blackflow> dex1983: there is no extra parameter. if you can   `ssh someserver`  then you can scp to it as well
<dex1983> i have to ssh -i .ssh/marduk md@ipaddress that is works
<xamithan> Well you can do scp -i also
<blackflow> or use -o IdentityFile . But instead, set up your ~/.ssh/config properly so you don't have to specify any params.
<vcxvcg> hello, i am trying to install the nvidia proprietary drivers.  i have added the ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa  repository with `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa` and ran apt update, then tried installing nvidia-304.  it gives me this error:  https://pastebin.com/raw/hp2jzBH1
<xamithan> We don't assist with PPAs,  contact the maintainer for support or try ##linux
<dex1983> ah ok thanks xamithanm
<blazeme8> In a debian repository, what is the "binary-amd64", "binary-i386", "source" etc part of the URL called?
<blazeme8> Like how "main", "multiverse", etc are called Components, what's the word for ^ ?
<xamithan> What,  this isn't #debian
<blazeme8> ubuntu uses the same packaging tools :)
<xamithan> Well it is kind of off-topic but all the information you need is here: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianRepository/Format
<blazeme8> yes and no, on that page they *mention* it and show it containing the architecture name but dont give a specific name to that part of the path
<blazeme8> i'm also looking at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-backports/multiverse/ which contains "i8n" and "debian-installer" which certainly arent architectures
<xamithan> "Binary package indices are in binary-$arch subdirectory of the component directories."
<blazeme8> hmm so "Index" might make sense then
<noregret> so I got this service https://bpaste.net/show/38c72b21bced and all newly created torrent files/dirs are 755 and not 775, any idea why?
<blazeme8> that's the placeholder ive been using for now
<xamithan> What's wrong with binary package indices
<blazeme8> because in my link above "source" and "i8n" are directories at the same level
<xamithan> noregret: Your umask is in that paste,  you can change it if you like
<blazeme8> and sources arent binaries
<blazeme8> i'm writing a tool for repo management and would like to have the internal and api terminology as correct as possible :)
<xamithan> Your service might be ignoring the umask from the unit.  You might could try Environment='UMASK=0002'
<xamithan> noregret: Wait..  Looking at that paste again you have it set as Umask not UMask
<sere_> whats the easiest way to copy files from one destination to another maybe sync but skip files that are already in the destination folder.. aka one way sync to an external drive with skipping files already on the drive.
<sere_> trying to use rsync but dont see any options like this
<xamithan> Doesn't rsync do that by default ?
<noregret> xamithan: aha, so it's a typo, i'll fix that and try again, thanks
<sere_> xamithan: i could get it to not replace everythign even grsync replaces everything and has no option to skip
<sere_> could not*
<xamithan> Well there is a --ignore-existing option
<sere_> xamithan: I have it checked but it still replaces everything.
<xamithan> It will still copy if the timestamp is newer on the local system.  Maybe you also want the --size-only flag as well
<Sbur3> Any equivalent to stbemu to watch programs on your living room screen?
<sere_> xamithan: source /media/e/videos destination /media/d/videos. This creates a folder in /media/d/videos/videos.  hmm
<xamithan> That is the intended behavior
<sere_> xamithan: im confused because I would like it to just go to /media/d/videos and not /media/d/videos/videos
<xamithan> Does it work if you do /media/d/videos /media/d/
<xamithan> You could also probably do it like /media/d/videos/* /media/d/videos/*
<xamithan> Also remember,  the trailing / at the end matters for copies like that
<sere_> xamithan: I believe it is working now with /media/d/ It went from 17 hours to 1 hour of copy time
<sere_> xamithan: thanks alot for the help
<xamithan> Nice
<JonelethIrenicus> wow dd is so slow
<sere_> xamithan: its done :) and so much easier. thanks again
#ubuntu 2019-05-01
<rfm> JonelethIrenicus, did you remember to set the block size up?
<ZeZu> why can't ubuntu unlock its keychain with a login ?
<ZeZu> this used to be an option iirc,  unless i'm just missing it now
<hggdh> ZeZu: normally it will; but if the login password changes, then it will fail
<hggdh> ZeZu: or, at least, this is how it workED. Not sure now
<ZeZu> yeah this happens w. the password i use to install
<ZeZu> for the last .. half dozen versions?
<ZeZu> prob since 14.x (just a guess)
<ZeZu> could be 10.x
<hggdh> until I moved over to KDE, it was working, to say, until 18.10
<ZeZu> I think the issue is/was with autologin
<hggdh> ZeZu: well, yes, this might cause it
<ZeZu> i mean if you choose to autologin idk why you shouldn't be able to choose unlocking the keychain too
<ZeZu> if can execute files,  we're worried about the keychain?
<ZeZu> it's not a bad thing,  if there is an option to change it
<ZeZu> there used to be
<ZeZu> when it was first a thing
<ZeZu> there likely still is a way just not in settings
<hggdh> ZeZu: autologin, if I remember correctly, means "login with no password". Then, yes, you will be required to manually open the keychain
<ZeZu> seems 10.x is correct : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466519
<JonelethIrenicus> openvpn doesn't work properly when ran as a service on start up, but when I start it myself and connect it works perfect
<cnnx> im trying to apt-get install cuda
<cnnx> and it says stuff is broken
<cnnx> apt --fix-broken install doesnt work either
<cnnx> how can i fix it
<OerHeks> !info cuda
<ubottu> Package cuda does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> what guide do you follow?
<slackin> Why is apt-get ... ummm.... to put it nicely, so poorly coded that it will fill up /boot with 10 different kernels that aren't being used, have never been used, and have no need for? And how do I disable it from auto-updating?
<slackin> This is why I stick to gentoo.
<slackin> and seriously, I can emerge a new kernel in gentoo, make menuconfig it from scratch, and compile it nearly as fast as apt-get can install a pre-compiled kernel. REALLY WHY?!?
<slackin> I mean, honestly, I'm looking for answers. I have a server that runs ubuntu and I'm just dumbfounded.
<slackin> why is the distro that supposed to be easier more difficult?
<tomreyn> slackin: to vent your frustration, please visit a different channel. to get help with ubuntu, you're welcome to ask support questions here.
<slackin> Why is apt-get ... ummm.... to put it nicely, so poorly coded that it will fill up /boot with 10 different kernels that aren't being used, have never been used, and have no need for? And how do I disable it from auto-updating?
<slackin> ^^ real questions
<tomreyn> chances are, the user just didn't install linux-image-generic, as any supported installer would.
<Bashing-om> slackin: "so poorly coded" - Not . One meeds to learn how to use the tools at your disposal. For instance "Use the unattended-upgrades package to regularly run autoremove for you." .
<slackin> Bashing-om, you say potato, i say potato. either way, I personally don't care for it. But I need it to behave. lol
<Bashing-om> slackin: If I can learn apt - anyone can :)
<tomreyn> $ dpkg -S /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<tomreyn> apt: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal
<slackin> tomreyn, how do i disable auto-update?
<tomreyn> auto-update of what?
<slackin> apt-get auto-updating stuff
<tomreyn> by default you just get prompted
<tomreyn> apt configuration is in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<slackin> idk, it does it on its own
<tomreyn> there are some frontends to apt, including graphical ones.
<tomreyn> some of those may behave differently.
<tomreyn> in some ubuntu versions or others.
<Bashing-om> slackin: If you are hands on and do want to manually manage the system updates one can purge the unattended-upgrades package.
<slackin> Bashing-om, its all remmed out in the config, so not sure why it's doing it anyway
<Bashing-om> slackin: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades the file you are referencing ?
<slackin> yes
<tomreyn> you could state the ubuntu version, architecture, whether desktop (which flavour?) or server, and how you installed. this might enable people to support you.
<mia> new to ubuntu (and linux) in general here
<mia> how should I run a command after a wget download is completed?
<slackin> tomreyn, to be honest, don't even know what version, amd_x64, server
<mia> Actually I want to test my internet connectivity under load for an amount of time so I want to keep downloading the same file to /dev/null over and over to see if my internet is going to break somehow
<mia> and I was planning to run the same download file once the download is completed
<mia> but if there is a more clever or easier or one liner way to do it then I'd love to learn
<tomreyn> slackin: lsb_release -ds
<slackin> 16.04 lts
<tomreyn> then i there should be no updates installed by default.
<slackin> tomreyn, I wish that were true, but this is the 3rd time I've had to manually remove a ton of old kernels because they were filling up /boot and breaking apt-get
<tomreyn> mia: use iperf
<Bashing-om> slackin: Server, ya might want to dig deeper. Apt has a cron job at /etc/cron.daily/apt that determines how often it refreshes the dpkg database (apt-get update), and how often it downloads upgrades (apt-get upgrade), and from which upgrades it will autoinstall. The cron job uses the config files in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ .
<slackin> Bashing-om, hrm, i looked in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ but yea, ill check cron and just remove it. sounds like the easiest path
<mia> tomreyn, I wanted to but I didn't get it
<mia> it seemed like I have to set up a server
<tomreyn> mia: there are some public ones
<tomreyn> https://iperf.fr/iperf-servers.php
<tomreyn> https://iperf.cc/
<pts0> I can't chainload a .efi file in grub
<pts0> how do you do this on ubuntu
<soulseeker> is this a mimic testbed?
<jatt> ls
<soulseeker> hey sveta how does the mini iso work
<soulseeker> it doesnt install system
<soulseeker> it fails and I expected it to start pulling the system from ftp
<soulseeker> or http in this case because ftp had no mirrors listed
<soulseeker> how is this supposed to work
<katriel> tudo bom
<katriel> ?
<aluno_> ola
<ec0> Hello, is anyone here having success running do-releade-upgrade -d on Cosmic to Upgrade to Disco? The last few days, it has been failing for me with "WARNING:root:file 'disco-updates.tar.gz.gpg' missing"
<guiverc2> ec0, disco is no longer development so I'd expect it to work no need -d  (its needed a few days after release as upgrade-path gets enabled a few days after release-date)
<ducasse> ec0: you shouldn't use -d to go from cosmic to disco, now that disco is released
<guiverc2> ec0, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseNotes  has notes on 18.10 -> 19.04 upgrade path
<ec0> ahah!
<guiverc2> (sorry my language was poor)
<ec0> I somehow missed that announcement, thanks!
<ec0> I upgraded on machine last week with -d, and that explains the change
<ec0> that is working, thank you guiverc2, ducasse
<guiverc2> :)
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> how do i install ubuntu with a real time kernel?
<SwedeMike> BillyZane: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<BillyZane> hmm
<guiverc2> BillyZane, I'd also explore package `ubuntustudio-lowlatency-settings`  - but i'm no expert with it
<BillyZane> so there's a 'Natty -realtime amd64' , natty was the release for '11 right
<BillyZane> guiverc2, ok thanks i'll check that out also
<guiverc2> Natty was 11.04; bionic is 18.04, cosmic is 18.10, disco is 19.04 ..  (bottom right of wiki has last editor & date)
<gsiturbo> :)
<soulseeker> hi SwedeMike is there an archive of ubuntustudo which has a realtime kernel
<Prest0o> hi
<Prest0o> i am having a problem with windows and i wonder if ubuntu/linux uses same pattern/problem, maybe someone can let me know
<Prest0o> i have lets say 4 files, named 1.mp3 2.mp3 3.mp3 and 11.mp3
<Prest0o> when i say in windows cmd to list them , "dir *.mp3" guess the result...
<Prest0o> 1,11,2,3
<soulseeker> it looks like after ubuntu 14 canonical started pushing allix zen
<Prest0o> yeah 11 comes after 1 when you have 2.mp3
<Prest0o> why?
<Prest0o> hwo to make it list correclty the files?
<ghost9999> because 1 is before .
<ghost9999> rename them 01 02 03 11 and it will work :-)
<SimonNL> sorted by asc  not by value
<Prest0o> there is no flag in windows
<Prest0o> for this type of sort
<ghost9999> I think under linux you may use ls -1v (it's one v)
<Prest0o> ok
<soulseeker> looking back at the aftermath what do you see
<soulseeker> do you think the church could have been more agressive
<soulseeker> that was always an argument
<Prest0o> maybe i past a code ?
<Prest0o> or use pastebin to show you?
<soulseeker> the emporer cognition hasentered the room
<soulseeker> vader genuflects
<Prest0o> soulseeker are you a bot¿?
<soulseeker> can you link to the archive of something with the old realtime kernels
<soulseeker> according the SwedeMike s link there is no realtime kernel from ubuntu
<soulseeker> so before continuing the install I may as well drop it and use an old realtime kernel
<Kyros> there is lowlatency whatever that is
<A_D> you can also use sort -h to do that order, if you want it.
<A_D> Also, I'm considering upgrading my Bionic install to Disco, there anything I should watch out for over that?
<guiverc2> A_D, note: bionic (18.04) is only tested to upgrade to 18.10 (not skipping releases to 19.04), or to 20.04 (when released) - so if you go direct 18.04->19.04 you'll be outside of recommended & tested upgrade path
<A_D> guiverc2: noted, will definitely go via 18.10 if I do
<guiverc2> A_D, i'm not aware of anything; if you have problems I usually fix with re-install (using something-else & no-format of parts; that method would allow you to skip 18.10 as it erases system dirs & installs, then restores packages [if from ubuntu repos])
<A_D> iiiiiinteresting. Decisions decisions
<martind_> Hello guys
<martind_> I have two questions related to each other: 1) What's the minimum of RAM (in GB) a normal ubuntu will run properly, as I have 2GB and its always at 94-96% if I have an application running. And 2) how can I setup s keyboard shortcut (if there isn't one) that will run a task killer of some sort even if the system is almost unresponsive?
<martind_> Thanks a lot for the answers in advance
<Mead> martind_: you can run a 32bit version on that 2gigs of ram.
<martind_> Will it consume less memory though?
<soulseeker> martind_ linux doesnt use much memory really
<martind_> martind@martind-ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<martind_> Linux martind-ubuntu 4.15.0-48-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 3 08:28:49 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<martind_> that's what I have
<soulseeker> say 200 or 300 at login
<martind_> Well... I'm in process of getting a new motherboard and memory (I have AMD FX 4100 here somewhere)
<martind_> so I wonder where I should aim at ... I will be using it for Web Development mostly
<soulseeker> you really dont need a swap file
<martind_> so Steam is not a priority
<soulseeker> what is steam a game software
<martind_> yep
<soulseeker> that isnt what you asked abour
<soulseeker> each game has its own needs see the game specs
<soulseeker> ubuntu isnt really great for gaming
<martind_> yes, I'm not looking for gaming at all
<soulseeker> you can run tux racer
<martind_> I will be using it for Web Development
<martind_> the other thing is the task manager keyboard shortcut
<soulseeker> it is possible to run into a need for swap when doing webdevelopment
<martind_> I've setup one that will run gnome-system-monitor
<martind_> but it doesn't work when my system is frozen :(
<martind_> Now I have on'y Skype and Polari running and it is at 85% of Mem
<martind_> :(
<soulseeker> hey SwedeMike that was a great link to share
<soulseeker> SwedeMike: do you know ig the netinstaller offers low latency kernels
<soulseeker> it had a list of hundred or more kernels I dont recall a lowlatency standing out
<soulseeker> is that only in the studio repos
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<martind_> guys, anyone can help me with that ?
<SwedeMike> mansaxel:/win 2
<SwedeMike> oops
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest23527> hello
<mouses> Guest23527: You are IRCing as root, which is basically asking to get owned - I recommend you exit now, and run your IRC client as a user
<ThatGuyMeho> anyone alive
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: ask a question please
<ThatGuyMeho> i go into display settings on ubuntu 19.04 and i only see one option what happend to the rest
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: can you screenshot that please?
<acerimmer> what did I do wrong?  xubuntu 16.04 (3 year life span) >>> 18.04.  I clean installed from USB, chose "something else" installed to the pre-existing partitions, set the same accounts and passwords as the pre-existing, did NOT format the /home.  However, upon booting, couldn't find or see the previous data.  BUT the data took still took up 11/12 gb of home as I expected.  Could not find those files anywhere in the system!  What the h -
<acerimmer> e - double hockey sticks??
<ThatGuyMeho> https://ibb.co/VMFdV0c
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: why did you not lts upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: is your graphics card driver installed correctly? sudo lshw -C video?
<ThatGuyMeho> ok one second
<acerimmer> don't trust it to not overwrite my /home.  I've done LTS only since 14.04 with this method without issues up to this point, lotuspsychje
<ThatGuyMeho> *-display                         description: VGA compatible controller        product: GF104GLM [Quadro 4000M]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0        resources: irq:38 memory:de000000-dfff
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: from a 18.04 usb, you can choose update from 16.04 to 18.04 or install 18.04 'next' to your existing 16.04
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: use a pastebin next time please
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: what gives: ubuntu-drivers list ?
<ThatGuyMeho> ow sorry about that
<lotuspsychje> acerimmer: so i guess, now you just clean installed and tryed to use your existing /home from xenial right?
<ThatGuyMeho> ubuntu drivers list ??
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: yes, from a terminal please
<ThatGuyMeho> how i am still new at this
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: click on the icon of a terminal window, (black square icon <_)
<ThatGuyMeho> yes
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: now type; ubuntu-drivers list
<ThatGuyMeho> and then
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: wich drivers are listed please?
<ThatGuyMeho> only two options
<ThatGuyMeho> nvidia-driver-390 and nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: ok, ca you go check in the icon software&sources/last tab additional drivers wich one is installed?
<ThatGuyMeho> https://ibb.co/mcS78H0
<The> hi
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: ok, change to 390 and reboot after its installed please
<ThatGuyMeho> ok will do
<lotuspsychje> ThatGuyMeho: if something goes wrong, use !nomodeset to enter your system again
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | ThatGuyMeho
<ubottu> ThatGuyMeho: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ace_me> hi ! Which channel should I use for wifi ? I experience lot of wifi disconnects with openwrt 18.06
<ace_me> I now use channel 11
<acerimmer> lotuspsychje, i replaced 16.04 with 18.04 while attempting to retain /home
<jeremy31> ace_me: It might be wifi power management causing the disconnects if you have a strong signal
<gd-ogra> tomreyn, Thank you. Shout out to Tomreyn, On your suggestion I updated the firmware of my laptop and now it does not freeze anymore
<tomreyn> :) glad it helped, gd-ogra
<acerimmer> gd-ogra, the traditional appreciation is to send a !cookie to the person who helped.
<zzlatev> what might be the reason that ubuntu installer doesn't run at all?
<tomreyn> sun protuberances
<gd-ogra> acerimmer, googling now about how to send a cookie, I am a newbie
<acerimmer> !cookie | gd-ogra just like this
<ubottu> gd-ogra just like this: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: no need, i have a cookie blocker anyways.
<tomreyn> zzlatev: can you tell us more?
<ace_me> -47 / 0 dBm jeremy31
<ace_me> Signal / Noise
<ace_me> channel 11
<ace_me> transmit power 20 dBm
<ace_me> 100mW
<jeremy31> ace_me: post url from terminal for> cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<swensson> Hello! I have ubuntu on a computer, is it possible to shrink my current OS and then format the drive to install another OS on it?
<acerimmer> yes, swensson
<acerimmer> gparted is the usual tool.  you'll want to make an ubuntu USB, boot from the USB, do the partitions then reboot
<swensson> acerimmer, how can I shrink my current OS?
<acerimmer> as I said above
<ace_me1> I got disconnected if I do continue to download game updates or I do look at facebook movie
<acerimmer> swensson, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<ace_me1> however few hours ago I do seen a video on my smart tv wo problems
<gd-ogra> Can anyone please guide me, how can i setup hexchat to start automatically when i boot into ubuntu
<ace_me1> but looks that from ubuntu 18 I do manage to see wifi dissapear
<ace_me1> use thunderbird gd-ogra to have mail and chat integrated ?
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: which ubuntu version, flavour?
<cloudbud> how to restart logrotate service in ubuntu 18
<gd-ogra> 19 latest
<gd-ogra> tomreyn, 19
<stuffi1234> hi
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | gd-ogra, ace_me
<ubottu> gd-ogra, ace_me: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ace_me> 18.06
<ace_me> in my case
<acerimmer> no such ubuntu release ace_me
<gd-ogra> tomreyn, 19.04
<ace_me> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<gd-ogra> sorry, for patience I am very new to ubuntu
<stuffi1234> hello
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: i assume you mean 19.04 since 19.10 is not released. click on activities or the dash button, then type: startup applications
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: ah thanks for confirming 19.04
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: in startup applications, you click on "add", then type "Hexchat" as the name, then click on "Browse", press ctrl-l and type /usr/bin/hexchat , then click on "open" top right, then "Add".
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: when you then logout and ogin again, hexchat should start automatically.
<cloudbud> how to restart logrotate in ubuntu18
<gd-ogra> tomreyn, ive followed the instruction. Thank you again
<gd-ogra> i am going to restart
<gd-ogra> now
<jeremy31> ace_me: post url from terminal for> cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<ledeni> tomreyn, 'tweak' for gnome have option that you can set startup application too
<tomreyn> ledeni: yes, good point, this actually makes it easier. it's just not installed by default.
<ace_me> tried to upgrade / update and got disconnected few times
<samthewildone> Is there a way to enable clicking icons from the dashboard to reopen an application that's minimized ?
<samthewildone> as in windows, if you click to icon on the taskbar it brings back a minimized window
<acerimmer> samthewildone, many ways.  do the google "minimize on click ubuntu"
<samthewildone> I don't want to google.
<samthewildone> found it, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/how-to-enable-minimize-on-click-for.html
<samthewildone> acerimmer, thanks -__-
<acerimmer> happy2help!
<gd-ogra> so happy, just setup hexchat on startup application and auto login with SASL(Whatever it means)
<swensson> acerimmer, perfect. Thanks a lot for the information!
<acerimmer> happy2help! swensson
<tomreyn> gd-ogra: you probably missed this, or parts of it:   <ledeni> tomreyn, 'tweak' for gnome have option that you can set startup application too <tomreyn> ledeni: yes, good point, this actually makes it easier. it's just not installed by default.
<masson> Hi
<nekowaiidesu> hi all. newb question. what do i use to run something from std out? for example: echo "ls -la" | <what do i pipe here for ls -la to be executed?>
<Darmock> echo "ls -la" | sh   -  but why not just run "ls -la"?
<nekowaiidesu> sh!! thankyou
<nekowaiidesu> darmock im playing with dmenu. i want to use something like: history | dmenu -l 50 | xargs sh -
<Darmock> ah so you can interactively run a command from the history?
<nekowaiidesu> exactly!
<Darmock> i would just use reverse search but if you're just *playing* then.. :)
<pragmaticenigma> nekowaiidesu: for reference though, the key combination "Ctrl + R" activates a search through bash history. Start typing part of the command and you will see the closest matching result. the more you provide, the closer you will get to your previous command.
<nekowaiidesu> tbh im using fish at the moment which autocompleted history lol. dmenu is new to me and the novelty is fun :P
<blackflow> I use ""\e[A":history-search-backward"  in .inputrc for that. Arrow up autocompletes from what I've typed so far (usually first few letters)
<blackflow> and "\e[B":history-search-forward   for arrow down
<stoned> how to upgrade from 16 to 18 lts?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Upgrade from 16.04 to current 18.04 is now available, if you do not receive the upgrade window try update-manager -c
<stoned> its a swerver vps sir
<stoned> server*
<stoned> ok
<stoned> I should probably create a backup image of my server before I try the upgrade in case anything goes wrong
<blackflow> stoned: definitely.
<lotuspsychje> stoned: whats your kernel version like?
<stoned> 4.4.0-128-generic #154-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 25 14:15:18 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> stoned: current official xenial kernel is  4.4.0.146.154
<stoned> Yeah, I want to go to a new ubuntu lts
<stoned> 18.04 I think
<lotuspsychje> stoned: think you better talk with your vps then or clean instal
<stoned> it's okay
<stoned> next time I spin a server i'll use vagratn and rackspcae as my provider.
<lotuspsychje> stoned: cause lts upgrading the official way from that kernel, not sure how that will result..
<stoned> im tired of manual setups
<stoned> Actually
<stoned> I'm gonna leave it at 16
<stoned> I'll setup a new instance with a config manager.
<lotuspsychje> stoned: did you see if its up to date?
<stoned> it is
<stoned> it won't update my kernel, I have the latest it seems
<nabukadnezar43> anyone using gnu octave? gui freezes on me on startup, are there any workarounds?
<stoned> In July 2014, Rackspace introduced a minimum support fee of $50 for all new accounts to offset the rising cost of providing Fanatical Support. Legacy accounts like yours were unaffected by this change, keeping your previous rate without a support fee for the past four years. Effective February 2019, you will see the addition of a $10 support fee on your invoice.
<stoned> o/ me shakes a fist!
<blackflow> stoned: I wouldn't go with RS
<stoned> $10, for fanatical support?I rarely call you!
<stoned> man, my previous co. is still paying for my servers, so it's free for me
<stoned> 1 vps, 100 bucks a month.
<stoned> It's ridiculous.
<blackflow> we used to use RS and then left because their "fanatical support" is a sham. it is NO better than support you get at DO, Linode, Hetzner, Leaseweb, ....    but you pay for it.
<lotuspsychje> stoned: come to #ubuntu-discuss for discussions
<stoned> ok
<blackflow> I'm in #ubuntu-discuss if you need more input on this :)
<lotuspsychje> nabukadnezar43: best way to get issues solved, is full details, pastebins, ubuntu version, kernel version, package versions, etc..volunteers can think along better
<nabukadnezar43> lotuspsychje, well i'm on ubuntu budgie 19.04 using gnu octave 4.4.1 from official repos
<nabukadnezar43> lotuspsychje, when i launch octave from terminal it gives no output
<nabukadnezar43> it launches but gui freezes and shows black squares
<nabukadnezar43> it becomes unresponsive
<nabukadnezar43> octave-cli doesn't have any problems at all
<lotuspsychje> nabukadnezar43: did you try launch the gui from terminal, maybe also tail -f /var/log/syslog ?
<nabukadnezar43> yes i tried it gave me literally no output
<nabukadnezar43> let me check syslog
<martind_> Hello All, I want to install Skype on 32bit Ubuntu-Budgie. How can I do that nowadays?
<leftyfb> martind_: try sudo snap install skype
<nabukadnezar43> lotuspsychje, "budgie-wm.desktop[1653]: Window manager warning: Invalid WM_TRANSIENT_FOR window 0x4200006 specified for 0x420000a."
<nabukadnezar43> just after i started octave gui
<leftyfb> martind_: though, I can't imagine Microsoft is still developing 32bit versions of it
<lotuspsychje> nabukadnezar43: dont think thats crucial to it
<martind_> leftyfb: Yep. It is saying that i386 is not available already.
<martind_> only amd64
<martind_> how can I find something priory 2018 where the i386.deb file will be OK to run?
<rufito_regalon> hello guys, have you seen this issue after restart ubuntu
<rufito_regalon> https://pasteboard.co/IcGT5Bl.png
<mf_> hi how can i add windows to grub screen
<lordcirth__> mf_, os-prober
<mf_> thats it?
<mf_> on terminal right?
<lotuspsychje> rufito_regalon: a bit more details please, your ubuntu version? system up to date? kernel version? upgrade, clean install?
<mf_> i've just installed the last version
<mf_> i've tried i hope it will work
<mf_> thank you
<rufito_regalon> system up now _)
<angryWolf> Hello. I am a little worried about my DVB PCIe Card DVBSky S950.   After fresh install it all worked fine. I copy the driver to /lib/firmware and Kaffeine was running, have found all channels. Later i tried to install TVheadend and Kodi.  Symply if the Service tvheadend is stopped, will kaffeine report that the Card with "Montage Technology..." is not connected.  Tvheadend can't find any DVB inputs.  Any suggestion?
<leftyfb> angryWolf: you might have better luck asking in #kodi
<angryWolf> thx leftyb
<angryWolf> thx leftyfb
<zetheroo> when copying data from an SMB share to a local disk there is this initial time it takes 'Preparing to copy ...' in Nautilus when I guess it's indexing the data. With large amounts of data it takes a really long time for this to pre-copy stage to finish. Is there a way to disable this indexing feature?
<phobosoph> hi
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: Use the terminal to perform the copy... It might be worth looking into mounting the remote share as well
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: The time it is taking is attempting to determine the file file sizes to give make the progress bar accurate during the actual transfer
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: that doesn't answer my question though.
<zetheroo> pragmaticenigma: I know I can use rsync via the terminal, but there too (without any progress bar) it takes just as long to get started actually copying the data over.
<zetheroo> If I use rsync directly copying the data over SSH it start almost instantly and is quite a bit faster as well
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: You're dealing with two very different protocols and different approaches to obtaining the meta data about the files
<zetheroo> samba takes nearly 5 min to start the copying of data and copies at @10MB/s, whereas copying straight over SSH begins within 2 seconds and copies at @20MB/s
<zetheroo> So the question is... why is SMB so slow and can anything be done to make it faster?
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: There is nothing that can be done here, other than what you have already discovered to allow you faster transfers. The issue is samba has a lot of overhead, it's in how the protocol was developed. You would have to ask the Samba project teams on the mechanics of the protocol and what they recommend to make the process faster.
<zetheroo> Ok
<newdimension> Are ssh-agent and gnome-keyring at odds? Wondering if both should be running, or whether it should be one or the other
<grym> i just updated to 19.04, and the cursor changes shape now when  mouse over links.  How do i turn this off, it is annoying
<Exterminador> hello guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu server on my desktop. but as I don't have ethernet (?) cable connected it doesn't also seem to find the WiFi card.. is there any way to make it work with WiFi?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: Try the mini.iso
<Exterminador> leftyfb: are you talking about the network installer?
<leftyfb> Exterminador: yes. I think it might let you connect to wifi
<SimonNL> well if the ethernet cable is around why not just connect it?
<Exterminador> SimonNL: I don't have one. it's a laptop tho
<Exterminador> leftyfb: I'll give it a spin, thank you
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: You will have to provide more detail or pastebin a log file to help exemplify the behavior you are seeing.
<pragmaticenigma> grym: You'll need to be more descriptive of the behavior you're seeing versus the bahvior you expect
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: That was just a question: whether I'm supposed to have gnome-keyring running if ssh-agent is running. The issue though is that I keep getting prompted for my ssh password every 5min or so. I'm trying to track the source https://dpaste.de/bDr3
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: ssh-agent is strictly for managing keys for SSH connections. gnome-keyring is a keyring to store credentials for everything that supports it. from the log, it looks like a password changed or credential changed, and gnome-keyring is having trouble syncronizing its credential with ssh-agent
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: This started after I upgraded 16 => 18. How can I sync keyring with ssh-agent?
<jcotton> !yy.mm | newdimension
<ubottu> newdimension: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Exterminador> stupid question: on the mini.iso it asks for a ESSID. what the hell is that?
<newdimension> Correction 16 => 19.04
<jcotton> 16 what?
<jcotton> Exterminador: I think that's just the name of your wifi network?
<Exterminador> as I see it in my other laptop? like SFR_4B68?
<sinon> hai
<jcotton> should be
<newdimension> 16.04 LTS
<Exterminador> nvm.. the WiFi switch was off -_-
<Exterminador> what a dumb
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, lol
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: When you did your upgrade, what path did you use to get there? 16.04 => ??.?? => ??.?? => 19.04
<Exterminador> lordcirth__: happens to the beats xD
<Exterminador> bests*
<Exterminador> why am I dyslexic today?
<Exterminador> just another question: I assume that the server installer will install in the whole disk, no matter if it's partitioned?
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: This is a VM so I forgot the details. My final answer is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS to Ubuntu 19.04
<jcotton> Exterminador: you're asked
<jcotton> iirc
<ducasse> Exterminador: you can setup partitions from the installer
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: Those details could be the difference between a working machine and the issue oyu have now. So... Restore your back up... and if you started at 16.04, upgrade to 18.04, then switch to the "normal" channel, upgrade to 18.10, then upgrade to 19.04
<newdimension> I don't have a backup. Is there another way to troubleshoot this?
<lordcirth__> newdimension, it's a VM and you don't have a snapshot?
<Exterminador> all is going smoothly now. thanks for the tips folks!
<pragmaticenigma> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<lordcirth__> newdimension, I would copy the data off, and make a new 19.04 VM
<newdimension> lordcirth__: I don't have a snapshot. I'm curious though, isn't there anything I can try to get rid of the issue? For instance running ssh-add on the keys stopped the notifications for a good while. But it came back, so I want to understand what's happening
<lordcirth__> newdimension, honestly I haven't really been following your issue. I just don't see why you would upgrade in place instead of fresh-installing 19.04, since it's a VM anyway?
<neverville> So, I have an 170GB volume as ext4, but when I try to write anything into it, it says permission denied, how do I use this volume.
<lordcirth__> neverville, change the directory permissions to allow your user to write to it.
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: without knowing the upgrade path, there is no baseline for us to use to figure out where the issue came up.
<lordcirth__> For example, using chown, or the "properties" window in nautilus
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: I was trying to find a log for gnome-keyring. Wouldn't it at least say why it failed?
<neverville> lordcirth__, I can't see any visible permissions in that volume I am linking my fdisl -l output here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xF2ctbMXfq/
<ducasse> !permissions | neverville
<ubottu> neverville: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: you could see if anything is logged to the .xsessions log file in ~/.xsession-errors
<lordcirth__> neverville, permissions are not on partitions, they are on the filesystem. You need to look at the mountpoint permissions.
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: Only seemingly relevant line, but can't be sure since there's no timestamp. dbus-update-activation-environment: setting GPG_AGENT_INFO=/run/user/1000/gnupg/S.gpg-agent:0:1
<neverville> lordcirth__, so that 170GB volume is mountable but how do I permananently have it without mounting it everytime?
<lordcirth__> !fstab | neverville
<ubottu> neverville: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<newdimension> Any other place I can find gnome-keyring error logs?
<Exterminador> now, I'm a bit stuck: on the Software selection, I should choose what? Basic Ubuntu server?
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, is that what you want?
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: I think there are a few options, could you list them? I don't remember what they were
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, you probably want ssh
<pragmaticenigma> newdimension: I think the channel is out of ideas. The suggestions so far are to install a new VM with 19.04, or restore a snap shot/backup (which you mentioned do not exist)
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth__: They're attempting to install Ubuntu Server edition
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma, lordcirth__: there are a few options. I want just a server (no GUI tho). so, OpenSSH server and Basic Ubuntu server?
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: That's the reason I asked for all the server options... that should be enough, but there might be a better choice in the list
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, yes, basic + openssh will get you going
<lordcirth__> Everything else can be installed after
<lordcirth__> There are options for KVM/libvirt, LXD, etc
<Exterminador> the rest is very much related to DE's and LAMP, etc
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: Okay, the main thing I'm hoping you can avoid is having NetworkManagerCLI get installed
<newdimension> pragmaticenigma: Running ssh-add on the private keys solves it, at least for a while. If I figure out why, I'll let the channel know
<Exterminador> pragmaticenigma: that can be uninstalled/replaced later, right?
<Exterminador> I mean, I need to use WiFi instead ethernet
<SchrodingersScat> Exterminador: If your goal was a ubuntu server on wifi, then if it's working through setup I would think it would keep working.
<Exterminador> SchrodingersScat: that's the idea. and yes, it's working during setup.
<Exterminador> my internet decided to be stupid and I'm having low speeds today. -_-
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: There are two network management programs, depending on if you install Desktop or Server... NetworkManager is installed on Desktops and those without GUI would get the NetworkManagerCLI version
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: I can't recall what Server uses... in either case they're just front ends to the actual network management layer
<ducasse> server uses networkd, i think
<Exterminador> and what's netplan, after all?
<ducasse> netplan is just for config management
<BluesKaj> netplan just points ro NM anyway
<BluesKaj> to
<Exterminador> well, server is installed and works properly (at least for now)
<ducasse> or networkd
<lynyx> hi
<lordcirth__> lynyx, hi
<SchrodingersScat> Exterminador: yay! enjoy!
<lynyx> does the grub part installed in the boot secter keep any info of the os installed? if i install another distro, will it load fine?
<kadiro> lynyx, I don't think so
<kadiro> it will load fine yes in general
<lynyx> i will make a backup of the distro installed, the partition, so with it having the boot folder i guess it will load fine again, but im not sure if the boot sector in the hdd could have info of the previous distro and could fail to find it if modified by the new distro
<lynyx> new distro would probably overwrite the boot sector grub, but i like to know if it keeps info of the distro installed, its location and any other data
<SchrodingersScat> lynyx: are you overwriting the existing distro?
<SchrodingersScat> lynyx: I can't vouch for if every distro would recognize existing installations and keep it in the bootloader, but I have seen his behavior when installed side-by-side with 'most' times I've tried.
<SchrodingersScat> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<lynyx> SchrodingersScat, yes. the existing distro will be replaced by a new installation
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: If the other distribution is on its own partition, it will be preserved and added to grub. If you are attempting to install two distributions to the same partition, no, the previous distro will not be available
<SchrodingersScat> lynyx: then I wouldn't expect the new grub to have anything about it.  I could be wrong.
<lynyx> same partition for more than one distro
<pragmaticenigma> You can't install more than one distro on the same partition
<lordcirth__> *without shenanigans
<SchrodingersScat> I feel like a lot of things would be edited by whatever the last distro you installed was, so going back to distro A would be perplexing.
<lynyx> i would restore them from image, but i just fear i could have problems with the grub on the boot sector on the hdd, same hdd of course
<pragmaticenigma> It is theoretically possible, however, you would be spending a lot of time modifying the system to point into different directories for software and kernel images, you wouldn't have a stable system
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: The short answer is one distro per partition. Each distribution needs at minimum on it's partition, and it is not recommended to share partitions between the distro as different versions and configurations can corrupt the other distributions implementations
<kadiro> lynyx, if the same hdd thats fine, i have xubuntu and debian in the same hdd, no problem with grub, I even installed grub for both ( to test ) everything looks good
<SchrodingersScat> lynyx: if you can get a full disk image then that can help.  I'm not great at recovering grub though :^)  Like there are tips online about how to try to copy it correctly.  Although I only imaged my own disks in my younger, more vulnerable, days.  Now I just rsync anything I think is important into backups and format the machine.
<lynyx> the distros wouldnt be installad together, i mean they would be deleted when reinstalled, its a partition reinstallation
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: None of what you just said, made any sense to me
<SchrodingersScat> short answer: no, grub & mbr will have no memory of the distros that were on the machine.  Back those up if you want them later.
<lynyx> thats what i thought could happen, since grub config could only be kept in the boot folder of the os, its partition, not on the boot sector of the hdd, but wasnt sure and needed to avoid the reinstallation of grub with every swap of distros i may try on that same partition
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: that theory is incorrect
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: The simple answer is, without any specific modification to the installation decisions made each distribution will replace the contents of the disk with its own setup. With each installation, unless steps are taken to preserve the existing installed os, all previous data on the disk will be removed and replaced by the new operating system.
<ducasse> lynyx: why think about this at all? reinstalling grub is so easy
<lynyx> ducasse, because i dont want to mness with grub, and want to prevent any errors when loading linux or win. just wanted to know if it could fail, and specifically if the part of grub installed on the boot sector could keep info of the os
<lynyx> reinstalling grub should fix any problem
<lynyx> i got hold a super grub disk
<lynyx> which seems to be a nice live cd or image for that matter
<lynyx> i will know later when i give a try to mx linux, a popular distro these days
<lynyx> debian based, but i am not sure if ubuntu's apps will work fine with it
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: In the future, please use the ##linux channel for general linux installation and setup questions. This channel only supports Ubuntu and other official Ubuntu flavors (see !flavors). Debian support is in #debian
<pragmaticenigma> lynyx: Apps provided through Ubuntu are only tested and designed to work with Ubuntu. Same goes for Debian apps. Ubuntu and Debian are not the same OSes and you should not be mixing packages from other distros.
<zette> http://tinyurl.com/y2kde2ge
<leftyfb> zette: can we help you with something?
<zette> Sure
<leftyfb> nobody click on that link
<zette> :'v
<dax> zette: i strongly recommend that if you have a good explanation for pasting a phishing link in here, you tell us what it is now
<leftyfb> zette: you are welcome to leave now and never return
<zette> Sorry bro, I just try to safety, :)
<leftyfb> zette: I'll also be reporting to your host
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | zette is posting phishing scams (root@118.96.173.241)
<ubottu> zette is posting phishing scams (root@118.96.173.241): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * dax looks at previous message, looks at list of nicks in ops factoid, shrugs
 * jeremy31 does the same
<JonelethIrenicus> what is wrong with firewalld on new install of Ubuntu?
<JonelethIrenicus> FATAL ERROR: No IPv4 and IPv6 firewall.
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: there should be more errors than that. Please use pastebin
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firewalld/+bug/1826187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826187 in firewalld (Ubuntu) "firewalld fails to start: FATAL ERROR: No IPv4 and IPv6 firewall: looks for binaries in wrong paths" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, check the last comment
<JonelethIrenicus> leftyfb: ioria https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MZ87zFKmg9/
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: ahh i see
<JonelethIrenicus> i have been running into so many bugs lately
<lynyx> yes, i have a few on xubuntu too
<lynyx> alsamixer doesnt keep volume changes, i have to keep adjusting them with every reboot
<JonelethIrenicus> basically iptables doesn't even work in Ubuntu
<JonelethIrenicus> ?
<JonelethIrenicus> Isn't this a pretty giant bug?
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, no, that app looks in the wrong path
<JonelethIrenicus> Red Hat/Fedora/CentOS specific app some how managed to get into the repos with no testing?
<leftyfb> JonelethIrenicus: iptables works just fine. If you read the bug, your "firewalld" wrapper for iptables has a bug which has been reported and will get resolved
<JonelethIrenicus> I thought things got tested more?
<JonelethIrenicus> im just learning but I thought you would have a unit test for things like this
<ioria> it's in universe
<pc_magas> Hello I am usung Ubuntu MATE 18.04 and I have issues inserting the Japaneese Input Language method via anthy. I have Installed the fctix and fctix-anthy and configured it via fctix input mehod but I do not know how I switch into the anthy input method.
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: i guess i dont know much about the differences between repos like that
<JonelethIrenicus> so universe gets no testing?
<pc_magas> I can switch between Greek and English via Alt+Shift but noit into Japaneese.
<dax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories goes through it, see especially the Universe section in there
<ioria> JonelethIrenicus, community maintained
<JonelethIrenicus> dax thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> ioria: i see
<JonelethIrenicus> hmm seems like it should at least be tested if it runs
<dax> a lot of it's just pulled in from Debian with effectively zero changes
<JonelethIrenicus> i see
<adac> Guys I try to install the nextcloud package via ppa:nextcloud-devs/client
<adac> but on installation I get:
<adac> nextcloud-client : Depends: libnextcloudsync0 (= 2.5.2-20190319.015224~bionic1) but it is not going to be installed
<adac> any ideas?
<ioria> pc_magas, nothing against Mate, but it's not well integrated with ibus... can you install ubntu-desktop ? (i mean gnome-shell)
<leftyfb> adac: you'll have to contact the maintainer of that ppa. PPA's aren't supported here.
<leftyfb> adac: but a hint might be an incompatibility with the version of ubuntu you're runnung
<pc_magas> ioria, switches into fctix and I do not use iBus
<leftyfb> running*
<pc_magas> ioria, switcheδ
<pc_magas> ioria, switched*
<ioria> i see :P
<pc_magas> Thus any configuration will be againist fctix.
 * westor gia ton poutso naxame na legame...
<kadiro> pc_magas, I found something may be interesting to you: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=245807
<leftyfb> !gr | westor
<ubottu> westor: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<adac> leftyfb, thanks!
<westor> sry wrong channel
<sparty258> what happens when you type a ppa in a terminal and then type it in again? will it add it twice
<lynyx> bye
<leftyfb> sparty258: I do not think it will
<sparty258> ok, thank you
<analogical> where is the media folder located?
<leftyfb> analogical: wherever you configure your "media" directory. By default, there is a /media directory used for gvfs mounts in gnome
<adac> leftyfb, some old xenial packages not removed  blocked the intsallation for 18.04
<adac> now it is working
<leonardus> near future! https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ipX7jMIP/image.png
<leonardus> is that ever going to happen?
<tomreyn> leonardus: if your support question is whether this has happened, yet, then no.
<tomreyn> if this isn't a support question then it's off-topic
<leonardus> my support question is whether ubuntu has plans for that to happen
<tomreyn> support questions will relate to existing installations. future releases are none yuo will have installed, so it's not a support question. also, anyone here could only speculate about it anyways.
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu+1 to discuss the single next release
<gimpnixon> Hi everyone, I have a question about Caja file manager. actually all file managers basically at this point because i have tried a few. This is however about Ubuntu mate but i come here in hopes you could possibly help because ther isn't really anyone in the other chanel. I haven't been able to move or rename ay files in any file manager without it crashing. Any ideas? i've ran all updates and have tried
<gimpnixon> reinstall the file managers as well
<pc_magas> In Ubuntu MATE edition for some reason I have issues with input methods that do not support xkb for example anthy. For some reason a xconflict is generated and I needed to remove any other such as fctix.
<pc_magas> Thus do you know how to disable any xkb input method and enable other types such as fctix or iBus ones in Ubuntu MATE?
<gimpnixon> I am sorry i am unfamiliar with that.
<lordcirth__> gimpnixon, does mv work on the command line? What if you run the file managers from the command line, do they output anything as they crash?
<gimpnixon> Nothing outputs on crash when ran from command line and mv works as normal
<lordcirth__> gimpnixon, what Ubuntu version?
<gimpnixon> Ubuntu 19.04
<gimpnixon> disco
<felco> sup guys, let me ask this here: I want to move my computer to another room, but I not sure if I can extend the power/reset switch with a wire, it needs to be like 13ft long(4 meters), any ideias here? Would be nice to have a catchall thingy to get video/usb/switchs that long =P
<felco> I`m sorry, I should ask this on the offtopic
<gimpnixon> Nothing is stopping you from extending your reset/power switch if you have the electrical knowledge to put wired together from my understanding. but there is risk involved in splitting ay wires of course.
<gimpnixon> Why would you need your reset / power switch in another room, out of curiosity
<felco> I want to move the computer off the desk, to another room
<tomreyn> indeed off topic. i'd be happy to discuss this elsewhere. maybe in ##hardware ?
<felco> I'm there already haha
<muchacho> hi
<muchacho> i have a laptop running ubuntu and i'd like to know if there's a way of changing power plans like in windows. I have found some answers online but they're all really old. I also haven't found anything in the ubuntu wiki. Can anyone help ?
<gimpnixon> OK i am back will be switching between consoles to try another user.
<lordcirth__> muchacho, install powertop and tlp, perhaps?
<gimpnixon> What ere you mention with the LANG=C command you were having me issue with the packages taht could no longer be updated?
<muchacho> should i install both ? Because both are o installed.
<muchacho> *not
<swift110> hey muchacho
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone
<swift110> hey necrophcodr
<necrophcodr> I'm using Ubuntu 18.10 with an AMD Radeon RX 580, and when I go to suspend and boot it back up, the load shoots straight up from ~1.5 before suspend, to around 10
<necrophcodr> Then it just sits there
<necrophcodr> Naturally everything is slow in this state
<necrophcodr> I've noticed that in `dmesg` i get a lot of these: Workqueue: events hdmi_repoll_eld [snd_hda_codec_hdmi]
<necrophcodr> followed by a call trace
<oft_gegong> should I get xubuntu 18.04 or xubuntu 19.04?
<necrophcodr> is there anything i can do to mitigate this?
<lordcirth__> oft_gegong, depends, do you want the latest software, at the cost of needing to upgrade again every 6 months?
<lordcirth__> necrophcodr, did you run ubuntu-drivers?
<necrophcodr> lordcirth__, no, i just use the open source drivers
<oft_gegong> necrophcodr: dmesg | grep -v hdmi_repoll > new_dmesgs.txt; less new_dmesgs.txt #filter the output and view the filtered-out file
<necrophcodr> oft_gegong, that just removes that line. there's still a lot of call traces, and they're not for no reason.
<necrophcodr> this is an issue that i'd like to find a solution to, not ignore while my pc is at a load of 10
<necrophcodr> almost right after coming back from suspend, i get a bunch of the following in `dmesg`:
<necrophcodr> snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC1D0: HDMI ATI/AMD: no speaker allocation for ELD
<necrophcodr> note that i do not use HDMI for audio, only for display
<necrophcodr> and i have no need for audio over hdmi
<necrophcodr> i also have radeon.audio=1 set in my /etc/default/grub, but i'm unsure if it's doing anything or not
<necrophcodr> sorry that's `radeon.audio=0`
<oft_gegong> necrophcodr: I feel 95% sorry for you. That's awful lol
<necrophcodr> i have also just now created a file in /etc/modprobe.d for blacklisting the snd_hda_codec_hdmi module if possible, but i don't have any idea if that's smart or really dumb
<dax> necrophcodr: if you're not using HDMI for audio, blacklisting that module won't harm anything (i'm not on a linux box currently, so can't test if it would actually help anything)
<dax> wouldn't surprise me if there are some bugs with the amdgpu HDMI implementation still. the code's not very old (about a year i think? not sure) and changes a lot
<necrophcodr> the problem of course is that it's not easy to test
<necrophcodr> blacklisting an in-use module means restarting is required, but i still have to put the pc into suspend
<necrophcodr> and even then, it's not a guarantee that it'll happen
<necrophcodr> so it's not great reproducability
<necrophcodr> i'll hang out here a bit longer to see if anything pops up, otherwise i'll test it and we'll see
<gimpnixon> @tomreyn
<tomreyn> gimpnixon: ?
<necrophcodr> it seems related to the amdgpu drivers
<necrophcodr> playing youtube videos is just not happening
<necrophcodr> the system is somewhat smooth to operate still, and commands are executed just fine (and the temps are low as well), but trying to play video doesn't work
<necrophcodr> it just freezes forever
<necrophcodr> in fact the firefox process completely froze trying to play the youtube video
<texla> Slow boot of 18.04.2 would one of these entries cause slowness https://pastebin.com/r4GywRCk
<gvvg_> Hi everyone - I see a process and it runs on startup of my server - I was wondering how I could find out where it is run from so I can change a parameter
<gvvg_> it runs as a particular user
<oft_gegong> hmmmmmm...do you know the name of the process gvvg_? My 13%guess would be to spot it with `systemctl' and then find its config files in /etc/ with `find' and/or `grep'
<gvvg_> it's an ssh session
<gvvg_> ssh -T -o BatchMode=yes 216.252.64.43 /usr/local/sbin/freeside-selfservice-clientd
<gvvg_> the IP address needs to change but I can't find where it is
<gvvg_> it runs as user freeside
<oft_gegong> grep in /etc/ for it
<gvvg_> got it!
<gvvg_> thanks
<gvvg_> in /etc/default there was a file that set the variable
<gvvg_> uuugh
<necrophcodr> I've rebooted now, but the snd_hda_codec_hdmi driver is loaded regardless of blacklisting.
<necrophcodr> As I'm on 18.10 I'll probably try upgrading to 19.04 and see if it does any good. Perhaps a later version of the driver will help?
<oft_gegong> necrophcodr: sudo apt upgrade?
<oft_gegong> necrophcodr: modprobe -r snd_hda_codec_hdmi #don't quote me, but removing it might help?
<necrophcodr> oft_gegong, the module cannot be removed as it is in use
<necrophcodr> my system is fully up to date
<victorqueiroz> Hi, guys. How stable is Ubuntu right now? And how is support of proprietary drivers for AMD GPU?
<victorqueiroz> I'm mostly concerned about having to reinstall the whole system right after each update version update.
<oft_gegong> victorqueiroz: 98% stable. 98% supports AMD GPU drivers.
<dax> victorqueiroz: fglrx doesn't work in modern Linux distros and should be avoided. amdgpu-pro is for specialized users (OpenCL etc.) and is useless for normal people. So, there is no "proprietary driver", just amdgpu (or radeon for old cards)
<dax> and both amdgpu and radeon are mainline kernel modules, so no reinstalling needed
<victorqueiroz> dax: What'd you personally say about AMD GPU OS drivers? I mean, does it suck?
<dax> victorqueiroz: i have an RX480. performance under Windows and Linux are basically the same for me
<necrophcodr> I'm currently using an AMD Radeon RX 580 and it's working really really well
<oft_gegong> that's exciting
<victorqueiroz> That's actually really good news, guys. Thank you!
<necrophcodr> I'm having some problems with suspend though.
<necrophcodr> But that could be my setup.
<dax> (obviously results will vary for different cards and different software)
<victorqueiroz> about reinstallation, I remember of having some problems like: Having to reinstall the whole system after an major upgrade. How often does it happen?
<necrophcodr> unless you modify your system configurations, it shouldn't really happen
<dax> using a bunch of third-party PPAs and following random instructions from blog posts tends to increase probability of failure
<dax> i don't do either, and upgrades tend to work fine
<victorqueiroz> dax: I see. when was the last time you reinstalled your system?
<oft_gegong> victorqueiroz: I always prep my system to not needing huge upgrades (like say 14.04 to 18.04). I don't even know if that's possible. I mean init.d to systemd setup? I'd be better off just saving my stuff to a FAT32 partition on some thumb drive and remove all partitions and upgrade starting at 0.
<DalekSec> 11.04 beta, 20110413.2 for me.  Not using random repos and reading the details of the upgrade seem to help.
<victorqueiroz> I can't boot the installer with my AMD gpu. It just sprint the cooler once and keeps stuck on black screen
<victorqueiroz> 😐
<victorqueiroz> Now it booted :)
<victorqueiroz> But it's stuck. Meaning that I can't move the mouse or hit any key. Numlock is also not toggling
<oft_gegong> I know this feels like sin. But I'm in love with Linux Mint 17.4/Xubuntu 14.04/Ubuntu 14.04. It's so sad that it's EOLed
<victorqueiroz> Do I have to install ubuntu without my AMD graphics card?
<oft_gegong> victorqueiroz: so you USB booted into the live environment, and you're trying to install ubuntu 19.04?
<JonelethIrenicus> can you use lsblk and not show loop devices?
<tomreyn> lsblk | grep -v ^loop
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: hotness
<JonelethIrenicus> grep is awesome
<victorqueiroz> oft_gegong: not live. I booted directly into installer.
<oft_gegong> hmm....yeah sometimes the USB drivers are a little weird. Like I had Ubuntu 16.04 this one time, and 30% of the time it would be right.
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: which ubuntu version are you trying to install there, and which flavour, if desktop?
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: and which graphics chipset do you have there exactly. you say "AMD GPU", this could hint that you have an AMD APU? which one?
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: generally, you don'T need or want the proprietary additions to the default fully (despite the firmware) open source amdgpu driver (there are rare exceptions).
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS amd64. GPU is RX 580. I was able to boot it into Live CD. I'm trying to install it. Do you have another version to recommend me?
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: 18.04.2 is fine and should just work out of the box with RX580
<tomreyn> it does for me
<tomreyn> (and may other people, too)
<victorqueiroz> Alright, it's loading on "Updates and other software" let's see how it goes. I hope it does work out-of-the-box!! <3
<tomreyn> *many
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: this "I can't boot the installer with my AMD gpu. It just sprint the cooler once and keeps stuck on black screen" sounds more like mainboard firmware or hardware issues then
<tomreyn> did you install mainboard firmware updates?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.2 slow boot can this entries in https://pastebin.com/MEsdeK8w cause slow boot
<mmercer> ok....maybe im doing something wrong...  attempting to use cloud-init per-boot directive to set a dynamic hostname on machines... ive put set_hostname.sh in /var/lib/cloud/scripts/per-boot, but it does not seem to execute
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: If you mean the BIOS updates, I recently updated my BIOS version on setup.
<victorqueiroz> Now it's loading for too long on "Updates and other software" screen. Does it usually take this much?
<lol768_> Hello. Bit of an odd issue here. Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: you'll have UEFI firmware, not BIOS, although many still call it this way (a misnomer). but yes, that's what i meant.
<lol768_> Some fonts don't render at all in Chrome, or other applications (like IntelliJ). Example: https://codepen.io/anon/pen/EJBbMa
<oft_gegong> victorqueiroz: I think this maybe a BIOS option issue. I'm 38% sure.
<lol768_> That page renders fine in Firefox, but like https://lol768.com/i/DikeBehringFafnirBroods in Chrome
<lol768_> Where should I even start with trying to troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: i'm not sure what the "Updates and other software" screen does. i assume it downloads and installs updated packages. if so, your internet connection can be a limiting factor there.
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: I selected "Minimal installation" and unmakred all options below "Other options"
<tomreyn> lol768_: use chromium-browser, the open source browser which is the foundation for the proprietary chrome browser (which is not supported here), it doesn't have this issue.
<lol768_> sorry, I am using Chromium
<oft_gegong> lol768_: that sounds terrible. Fonts should work out of the box. You could try installing windows fonts. I'm 4% sure that will help.
<lol768_> I shouldn't refer to it as chrome
<JonelethIrenicus> why is it when people talk about permissions they are kind of inconsistent in the naming?
<lol768_> for what it's worth oft_gegong, Arial works fine in libreoffice writer
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: i think it wouldn't install updates during the installation then, so my theory would be wrong.
<JonelethIrenicus> owner group everyone, but then doesn't chmod use -o for "other" which means everyone?
<lol768_> is there a way in Chromium/Chrome to see which font it actually tried to use to render a DOM element
<JonelethIrenicus> pretty confusing
<oft_gegong> JonelethIrenicus: with permissions there is owner, group, and everyone. But then there's read, write, execute, and those special suid guid bits.
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: in other words: there's no explanation for why this step would take very long.
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: Now it loaded to "Installation type"
<lol768_> right, it's trying to use EmojiOne Color to render "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog"
<lol768_> which seems like a dumb thing to try and do given what the font is for..
<oft_gegong> lol768_: Arial works fine lol. What about Trubuschet (or whatever)?
<Ben64> JonelethIrenicus: because it's user, group, others
<JonelethIrenicus> Ben64: so when some one teaches owner, group, everyone they are wrong?
<lol768_> Trebuchet MS?
<lol768_> yup, fine in libreoffice too
<Ben64> JonelethIrenicus: yes
<oft_gegong> JonelethIrenicus: yeah
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: so it's making progress, i guess, good.
<oft_gegong> JonelethIrenicus: sadly
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: what'S the hardware you have there?
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/0pyv
<victorqueiroz> I wonder why does it take so much time to change mountpoint of a partition
<lol768_> I think this is relevant https://github.com/eosrei/twemoji-color-font#why-bitstream-vera
<JonelethIrenicus> makes more sense now
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.2 slow boot can this entries in https://pastebin.com/MEsdeK8w cause slow boot
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: Sorry, this is more accurate: https://termbin.com/4pci
<leftyfb> !who | texla
<ubottu> texla: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<leftyfb> texla: please stop posting that link and wait for someone to respond. Also, ask an actual support question that is clear English
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: is this in a VM?
<texla> leftyfb, You telling me once in a full 17" screen is to often; and I cannot add someones name until they answer Right
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: if storage (disk) operations take really long, maybe something is wrong with the storage? did you check its health?
<ikanobori> We tend to measure by time, if someone knows the answer they'll answer, if not try again later (not 10 minutes, wait an hour or two so new people might be active).
<tomreyn> !smart | victorqueiroz
<ubottu> victorqueiroz: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<leftyfb> texla: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/QdN9TPPxzK/ 3 times in an hour, yes
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: It's installing. Maybe I can check it after installation? It has never been a problem on Debian. Would you say that's an feature or a bug on Ubuntu? hahaha
<texla> leftyfb, Three times in one how how long should I wait ???
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: i would not. yes, check after installation. you can keep using the live / installer after installation completes.
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: is the isntaller running from a usb attached storage (flash? hdd?) or optical media?
<victorqueiroz> tomreyn: new USB stick 32GB
<qwebirc70130> Hi all. I come here humbly as a newbie to Linux. I have spent over a week trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS as a dual-boot with Windows 10 preinstalled. I have typed an essay as to what I have tried, but don't want to flood the screen here. How should I go about getting assistance please? Many thanks in advance
<Mead> qwebirc70130: what is your most major problem?
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: i see, this *could* be the source of a slow installation also, but i assume you would be able to tell so?
<qwebirc70130> Mead: No matter what I do, I simply cannot get Ubuntu installation to boot from USB or SSD. Cannot boot into a live session. Cannot get into GRUB or anything close to installation or boot
<tomreyn> victorqueiroz: if it was, booting up the installer would probably have been slow already. and it should not be on your computer.
<deadrom> heya
<deadrom> 18.04, nvidia 390.116 but nvidia-settings is 390.77. I think I remember hearing one does not need the seperate nvidia-settings package anymore at all... true? uninstall it?
<tomreyn> texla: the system journal was flushed, which wont happen on every boot.
<texla> tomreyn, Would this pastebin tell me anything about the slow boot of ubuntu 18.04.2 https://pastebin.com/EVGLAKyJ
<tomreyn> texla: i don't know whether it tells you, does it?
<tomreyn> it doesn't seem special to me.
<tomreyn> by the way, we prefer the pastebin at paste.ubuntu.com here
<hggdh> texla: you can try systemd-analyze blame, or systemd-analyze critical-chain
<hggdh> oh, you did
<OerHeks> 45 s is not bad, with luks i assume..
<qwebirc54500> hello I have a question about installing Ubuntu.
<qwebirc54500> I'm new to using IRC channels, also
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: first rule: ask your question from the beginning.
<ryuo> :)
<qwebirc54500> sorry I'm just nervous haha
<qwebirc54500> anyways I have a pc with Windows 10. I want to use primarily Linux so I'm going to have a dual boot
<qwebirc54500> when I went to install, I went through the process but upon reboot I think I got an error
<qwebirc54500> it said that it couldn't unpack the files
<qwebirc54500> and when I tried to restart again it just asked me to insert a boot able key, even after I reset the boot priority defaults
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: i'm not sure if Ubiquity supports this OOB... it sounds like it can't even boot into windows now.
<qwebirc54500> so idk what to do. I also noticed that the Ubuntu installation didn't notice windows OS, and when I tried to reinstall Ubuntu it only recognized the existing Ubuntu 18.04
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: ... it sounds like you may have destroyed the windows partition, but the only way to be sure is to inspect the partition table.
<OerHeks> sounds like you have windows 10 in UEFI mode, and ubuntu in legacy mode installed
<ryuo> Or, that's another possibility.
<OerHeks> boot ubuntu in uefi mode too
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<qwebirc54500> I chabged the partition so the windows one is smaller.i used the remaining free space to create a Linux partition and swap
<ryuo> OerHeks: does Ubuntu support automatic resizing of the windows partition?
<OerHeks> oke, you made free space, you are fine i guess
<qwebirc54500> I will try setting up Ubuntu in uefi mode
<qwebirc54500> I'm not sure if I did that the first time
<qwebirc54500> thank you for your help everyone
<OerHeks> ryuo, yes
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: if you still have issues, i can suggest a method that always worked for me.
<qwebirc54500> I appreciate it, go for it
<OerHeks> but i prefer to do this within windows, no jamming antivirus and such
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: well, my method was to preallocate my partitions for both installs, install windows to those partitions, then install my Linux. no futzing with resizing.
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: but that's an expert method i suppose.
<OerHeks> good luck and have fun!
<qwebirc54500> I ended up buying a pre made pc and it already had a windows boot manager and windows partition for most of the existing hard drive. So I guess I had no choice lol
<qwebirc54500> ty all
<ryuo> not really... you can reinstall windows.
<ryuo> yourself.
<ryuo> microsoft provides ISOs for windows 10 on their website now.
<qwebirc54500> tbh I'm scared cuz I don't feel confident in my ability... plus I don't have a CD reader
<ryuo> Ah. You can prepare USB boot media instead.
<ryuo> It doesn't need an optical drive.
<qwebirc54500> oh! right
<qwebirc54500> I was thinking about the disc they gave me with the computer
<ryuo> I see.
<qwebirc54500> ty again! I'll try the solution ubottu suggested
<qwebirc54500> or, oerheks
<ryuo> well, if it still fails, there's always the manual method i use.
<OerHeks> restore iso .. that would wipe all, but can be a saviour.
<qwebirc54500> I'll remember it, ryuo
<qwebirc54500> thank you!
<ryuo> qwebirc54500: one thing to note, make sure to reserve space for your UEFI partition if using that method.
<ryuo> it doesn't need a lot of space.
<qwebirc54500> I'm going to read more about uefi!! ty
<ryuo> I've gotten by with 1MiB or less space for it before.
<qwebirc54500> cuz I don't understand tbh haha (^^)
<ryuo> but that was a single linux install.
<jeremy31> qwebirc54500: EFI System Partition, 200-500MB
<ryuo> you want more if you don't know what you'll be doing for sure.
<newdimension> With the following ufw config, shouldn't I be *failing* to connect to a webapp on this server? Wouldn't I need to manually open port 80? https://dpaste.de/ZYVD
<van777> i'd like to report, that i've sucsesufully installed windows (for wife) after ubuntu and the boot menu with "boot repair" live disk
<TFaulkner> van777 Fantastic!
<qwebirc70130> Hi all. I come here humbly as a newbie to Linux. I have spent over a week trying to install Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS as a dual-boot with Windows 10 preinstalled I have scoured countless forums and blogs, and I'm not seeing any success and would be very grateful for any assistance with Ubuntu installation please. I have typed an essay as to what I have tried, but don't want to flood the screen here. How should I go about getting assista
<TFaulkner> Well you have came to the right place my friend
<tomreyn> newdimension: yes, you should fail to connect, from a different system, to this server, on port 80. that's unless there are other rules in iptables which allow for it or traffic flows on an interface ufw does not handle.
<qwebirc70130> My issue: No matter what I do, I simply cannot get Ubuntu installation to boot from USB or SSD. Cannot boot into a live session. Cannot get into GRUB or anything close to installation or boot. The only errors I've seen: via USB boot: >> No Media Present........ After rebooting and selecting UNetboot menu entry: "Windows Boot Manager: Windows failed to start. A recent hardware of software change might be the cause. To fix the prob
<qwebirc70130> Consistently then boots into Windows
<TFaulkner> What Architecture OS do you have and What is your Computer (32 Bit or 64 Bit)
<TFaulkner> and do you know if your computer uses Bios or Uefi
<qwebirc70130> System: Toshiba Satellite L50A; 1TB SSD; 12GB RAM; 64 bit;
<TFaulkner> One Moment
<tomreyn> qwebirc70130: there are usually just two things to watch out for when setting up dual-boot: (1) on the mainboard firmware ("BIOS") configuration utility, look for a "RAID" option (for how SATA storages are accessed) and set it to "AHCI" instead. (2) install windows first, make sure it boots fine,  (3) install ubuntu, booting the installer in the same boot mode as you boot the installed windows installer. nowadays this is usually UEFI mode.
<tomreyn> qwebirc70130: ^ i typed this before i read your second message, so this is now less useful as a hint.
<qwebirc70130> Thanks tomreyn, TFaulkner
<qwebirc70130> These are the steps I have taken so far
<qwebirc70130> IN Windows: - Confirmed that BIOS mode is UEFI - Confirmed that Volume Partition Style is GPT - Partitioned the SSD, shrunk the Windows partition - currently 735GB - New partition - 200GB (file system: NTFS) - Disabled fast start-up in Power Options
<qwebirc70130>  IN UEFI: - Disabled Secure Boot - Boot Speed set to Normal - Changed Boot order priority to USB, and have subsequently even moved HDD/SSD to last priority
<qwebirc70130> WITH UNetbootin: - Tried Live version 18.04_Live_x64, NetInstall version 18.04_NetInstall_x64 - Tried Diskimage with 18.04.2 iso, 16.04 iso, 19.04 iso - both on Hard Disk and on USB - Have booted from complete shut-down, restarted from Windows, restarted via Advanced Startup into EFI: USB from within Windows and also via Advanced Startup into UEFI Firmware Settings
<jeremy31> qwebirc70130: you should have just shrunk the windows install and left it as unallocated
<qwebirc70130> WITH Rufus: - Tried Rufus for USB boot - Tried installation with Partition scheme set to MBR with Target system set to 'BIOS or UEFI' (subsequently found that this is incorrect, and must be set to GPT - see below) - Tried installation with Partition scheme set to GPT (as per Disk Management properties) with Target system set to 'UEFI (non CSM)'
<qwebirc70130> jeremy31: Should I try again with unallocated storage?
<TFaulkner> jeremy31: you dont need to shrink the partition
<jeremy31> qwebirc70130: the Ubuntu installer is capable of installing along side Windows 10 in EFi mode without shrinking the Windows partition manually
<TFaulkner> what is your USB being formatted to in Rufus
<TFaulkner> NTFS?
<aruns> TFaulkner: NTFS is Windows' file storage system.
<TFaulkner> yes
<TFaulkner> but its the partition that works for Bootable USB
<qwebirc70130> It formats it to FAT32, and breaks if I tr NTFS
<TFaulkner> hmmm? elaborate on breaks
<Mead> ntfs was originally developed for OS2...
<tomreyn> qwebirc70130: don't change the boot order permanently in the uefi configuration. instead, override it only the one time (by pressing some function key before boot - which one exactly depends on your mainboard, but it should tell) while installing ubuntu from the usb attached storage.
<TFaulkner> Lets try using etcher to image the drive
<qwebirc70130> The error it gives is: "Error: Undetermined error while formatting"
<TFaulkner> seems to be your USB
<TFaulkner> do you have another usb stick anywhere
<newdimension> tomreyn: I thought so, I didn't set anything iptables. The only non-standard thing I've done is run a docker image of Mattermost. I was suprirsed I was able to connect without having to open the port
<qwebirc70130> I thought it might be the stick, but even when trying to install with UNetbootin, I get the same results
<TFaulkner> yh try that then
<TFaulkner> Ububtu 18.04 is about 1.8GB so a 2GB Drive should be adequate
<jeremy31> qwebirc70130: as long as the ISO boots in EFI mode, it is not likely an issue with etcher/rufus/whatever
<tomreyn> newdimension: oh docker, so it's a different ip addres really. ufw only handled the very system it is installed on, it is not meant for managing more complex setups like traffic forwarded to other locations..
<TFaulkner> jeremy31: looks like a drive issue with the USB
<qwebirc70130> Which program should I use to format the stick, rufus?
<TFaulkner> yes
<tomreyn> Plumette: could you please fix your script?
<TFaulkner> just like you are imaging the drive
<qwebirc70130> ry
<newdimension> tomreyn: I'm not familiar with docker, let alone it's effects on networking. But wouldn't a guest application (e.g. Docker) have to follow system set rules (ufw) ?
<newdimension> *its effects
<TFaulkner> Let me know how it goes
<qwebirc70130> you are all true legends here... Thank you, will give it another attempt
<qwebirc70130> Also, the manuall partitioned storage in Windows - should I unallocate that?
<TFaulkner> you can do
<tomreyn> newdimension: it's got an ip address and (I think?) (virtual) NIC of it's own. no, UFW is not meant to handle this scenario.
<TFaulkner> If you need help just pop up. One of us will be more than happy to help you. If im not online then drop me a DM. Ive added you on mine.
<newdimension> tomreyn: ok thanks. It seems like what's happening is that docker alters iptables (like you mentioned) to get around UFW. https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-fix-the-docker-and-ufw-security-flaw/
<jeremy31> TFaulkner: I was able to install Linux Mint along side Windows 10 without shrinking the Windows partition in Windows on my newer HP laptop.  Mint uses the Ubuntu ubiquity installer
<qwebirc70130> Thanks again TFaulkner, truly appreciate it!
<TFaulkner> no problem qwebirc70130.
<TFaulkner> jeremy31: yh i know but it doesnt matter if its allocated or not
<jeremy31> TFaulkner: they should have been able to choose that partition in something else and change it to ext4 and install
<TFaulkner> yh that works
<MannyLNJ_> Help please. I am getting this message when I do apt-get update   E: The repository 'http://debian.opennms.org openms-24 Release' does not have a Release file.
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ_: pastebin the outputs of ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so wee see the error in context.
<MannyLNJ_> Bashing-om, Working on it
<MannyLNJ_> Bashing-om, how do I output the command to pastebin? Google is letting me down
<Bashing-om> !paste | MannyLNJ_
<ubottu> MannyLNJ_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jeremy31> MannyLNJ_: in terminal (sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade) | nc termbin.com 9999
<jeremy31> post URL from termbin
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ_: ^^ My preferred paste site also :)
<MannyLNJ_> jeremy31, Thank you
<MannyLNJ_> Bashing-om, and jeremy31 https://pastebin.com/1AdberF9
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ_: looking.
<jeremy31> MannyLNJ_: for termbin the ( and ) are needed for multiple commands
<MannyLNJ_> jeremy31, I understand now
<OerHeks> that repo gives https, http://docs.opennms.org/opennms/releases/latest/guide-install/guide-install.html#_installing_on_debian
<OerHeks> so you need apt-transport-https i guess too
<tomreyn> bionic and later apt support https by default
<MannyLNJ_> OerHeks, Bashing-om and tomreyn thank you for the help. For now I think I will just remove it and start over later.
<OerHeks> The following components will be installed:  Oracle Java 8 JDK .. oh, that s going to be fun
<MannyLNJ_> I did apt-get remove and now I need to figure out why apt-get is still showing it's repository
<doubtful> I am so confused what to do with files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d after upgrade to disco
<doubtful> fpr ex: what do I do with this file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MtqPHqmdKX/?
<OerHeks> nothing, they are disabled
<OerHeks> packages not upgraded to disco
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ_: "apt-get remove PACKAGE" removes the installed package PACKAGE, it does not remove an APT source (a configured apt repository)
<MannyLNJ_> tomreyn, I fogured out where the repo was listed on my system. removed it and now I will worry about it later. Still trying to resolve DNS issues on my lan
<tomreyn> i see, good luck.
<jackbaker> Hi, hope i am in the right place. I'm trying to apt-get update and it is getting stuck on some files. When i try to access one of the files manually on a different computer it will only download like 85% of the file and then stop. I have tried about 10 different mirrors. http and ftp connections. both .bz2 and .gz files too. Every single file stops at 85% Any ideas?
<tomreyn> jackbaker: is this a corporate environment or an environment or country where censorship is common?
<jackbaker> USA standard residential internet. I have not noticed ISP blocks in the past ever
<ryuo> jackbaker: does it occur if you tell APT to use IPv4?
<ryuo> jackbaker: try this: apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true true
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> jackbaker: try this: apt -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<jackbaker> ryuo: It is running now but sitting at waiting for headers
<ryuo> jackbaker: excuse me, try this: apt update -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true
<ryuo> got the order wrong.
<ryuo> jackbaker: -shrug- I just know IPv6 is unreliable on some ISP networks.
<jackbaker> yes I put the order with the option last
<jackbaker> okay it endered with error  "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message"
<jackbaker> I should also mention i have been doing alot of troubleshooting on my own before coming here. I have added mirrors to my sources.list file
<jackbaker> for an example all the mirrors i have tried can only download 5.4kB or 5.1kB of these source.gz or source.bz2 files at /ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/source/
<Bashing-om> jackbaker: Show the channel in a pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' See then what we can see.
<mataro> Hello!
<mataro> is anyone here?
<OerHeks> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<mataro> it just said "czwolf" has joined
<OerHeks> hi mataro
<mataro> hi
<mataro> this is my first time on ubuntu
<tomreyn> mataro: welcome to the ubuntu support (only, there are others, though) channel.
<mataro> do you think is should keep using it, or switch back to mac?
<tomreyn> that's for you to decide (and not strictly an ubuntu support question).
<mataro> bye
<OerHeks> mataro, my answer makes no sense.
<OerHeks> trusty was pretty nice.
<tomreyn> jackbaker: i got disconnected but would also suggest you post the output, and would also suggest you use a supported ubuntu version.
<felco> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> hint: daily live http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<jackbaker> tomreyn: I am running the command again then will pastbin it for the channel. I am stuck using 14.04 because it is a Jetson TK1 development board.
<OerHeks> not really true .. https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1036457/how-to-successfully-update-jetson-tk1-to-ubuntu-16-04/
<jackbaker> OerHeks: yes, but it looses jetpack features.
<jackbaker> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1014426/ubuntu-16-04-on-tk1/
<OerHeks> ah, you have no tx1
<OerHeks> jackbaker, interesting .. https://blog.ubuntu.com/2019/03/15/porting-ubuntu-core-18-to-nvidia-jetson-tx1-developer-kit
<OerHeks> but works not on your tk1?
<jackbaker> Now that i reread that i'm not so sure it would be a problem anymore if i 16.04... Anyhow for now i would like to continue using the current version installed.
<jackbaker> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/5FuyQKZk  pastebin of the update and upgrade
<OerHeks> yes, hold xserver-xorg-core, etc
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/arm64/ch02s01.html#gfx
<jackbaker> Okay, i have to go now. Thanks for the help all
#ubuntu 2019-05-02
<lgc> Hi, I'm upgrading to 18.04 at 5 KB/s. But no, it doesn't seem to be the DSL speed. I've tried this for the third time and it seems to be the same every time. Any advice?
<tomreyn> lgc: hmm maybe you hit a slow mirror server. does it say where it's downloading from?
<tomreyn> maybe if you expand the terminal on the bottom
<lgc> tomreyn, no, it doesn't.
<lgc> And the terminal button is greyed out. :(
<tomreyn> lgc: can you still cancel at this point or did it already seem to be unable to roll back if you would?
<tomreyn> if you couldn't tell, just report what it says now.
<lgc> tomreyn, I have cancelled more than once, and the count of downloaded files doesn't start from 0, but from where I cancelled.
<tomreyn> lgc: okay, so we won't loose anything if we cancel again, right?
<tomreyn> lgc: what you are doing there is a graphical upgrade. that's fine when things work well, but if you want to get a better idea what's not working you can do it on the temrinal instead
<tomreyn> there is a "do-release-upgrade" command which does the upgrade on a terminal
<tomreyn> but it'd be wise to run this on a tty rather than in a terminal window
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<lgc> tomreyn, it's fine with me if it's terminal-only.
<tomreyn> lgc: ok, so cancel, and give the above a try.
<lgc> Formerly it was 'sudo apt-get ugrade', but it seemingly has changed...
<Mead> now it is sudo apt upgrade
<tomreyn> neither
<tomreyn> thats for updating to the latest pckage versions within a release
<Mead> oh
<tomreyn> but not for release upgrading.
 * Mead didn't read up
<tomreyn> in the past, yes, apt-get dist-upgrade is what you did on early ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> but that's the diiiistant past
<lgc> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, rather.
<tomreyn> yes, but there's some "sauce" to that on ubuntu for a while now, which do-release-upgrade handles
<lgc> Well, I remained distant from Ubuntu for a couple of years... :)
<tomreyn> it's still open source, you can still investigate how it works
<lgc> Ok, but tell me, if it's a problem with the mirror, will the command-mode upgrade fix it?
<tomreyn> no, but at least we'll know which mirror you'll need to prevent using, and that should make the next run succeed. plus we can report it
<lgc> Sounds reasonable, yes.
<lgc> tomreyn, I started the update on a tty. Why a tty?
<tomreyn> lgc: well, do-release-upgrade is the release upgrade mechanism for servers. it should keep your desktop installed, and upgrade it, but it may not take into account that X is needed for the upgrader to keep working properly during the upgrade.
<lgc> It's now downloading at 58 MB/s, which is still low.
<tomreyn> 6 kilobytes per second to 58 megabytes per second seem like a huge jump
<tomreyn> what's your bandwidth then?
<lgc> Oh, no, I was wrong. It's the count of the MB of a given file it has downloaded. Actually, the speed is much, much less, but it's not reported.
<tomreyn> you can run a log tail in another tty, if you like
<lgc> It's about 5 seconds per 0.1 MB.
<tomreyn> i think this is - from memory, you may need to fix the paths,   tail -f /var/log/release-upgrade/main.log
<tomreyn> you have not yet told which bandwidth is expected
<lgc> The file doesn't seem to exist.
<tomreyn>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager#Debugging_Procedures
<tomreyn> apt-term.log should list the downloads
<lgc> It seems you can't tail such kind of files.
<lgc> tomreyn, I looked at the log files and nothing seems particularly grave, though I don't understand much of the messages.
<lgc> Back at 5KB/s...
<tomreyn> lgc: if you'd like to share some:  tail /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt-term,log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> lgc: you can do the same for main.log
<tomreyn> lgc: since you said 58 Megabyte per second (~460 megabit / second) is slow, i'm wondering what you expect to see.
<lgc> tomreyn, I clarified I was wrong. However, now I can see the download speed is 10 kB/s.
<tomreyn> can't help you if you don't share details.
<lgc> What details do you want?
<tomreyn> which bandwith do you expect to see, which server is it downloading from, which ubuntu version are oyu upgrading from and to.
<tomreyn> you said you'Re upgrading to 18.04
<tomreyn> if you can't tell the server it's downloading from, then share logs
<lgc> tomreyn, it seems the download is from evowise.com, or something like that.
<lgc> And I expect to see download speed in the order of 500 KB/s or more.
<lgc> I'm upgrading from 16.04, as I said at the beginning.
<tomreyn> you did not say so.
<tomreyn> evowise has mirror servers in several countries, so itÄs hard to tell which one you're using.
<lgc> I thought so. It's from 16.04.
<tomreyn> i see
<drewbert> Are there any programmers in here? What would you say is the biggest challenge you face day-to-day with getting work done?
<ryuo> drewbert: this isn't a good place for that kind of question.
<drewbert> Okay, sorry all. PM if you want to respond. Otherwise ignore me.
<ryuo> drewbert: you can ask in #lpmc
<drewbert> Thanks ryuo!
<DaddyKitty04> Hello
<DaddyKitty04> Lot's of people are signing out!
<DaddyKitty04> Hello!
<tomreyn> !netsplit | DaddyKitty04
<ubottu> DaddyKitty04: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tomreyn> also hi there
<dax> i think irccloud's just misbehaving
<DaddyKitty04> Ok
<ryuo> joins/parts are normal noise. i generally ignore them.
<DaddyKitty04> I'm just trying HexChat.
<DaddyKitty04> Hello graingert
<JonD> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<swift110> ryuo: I have joins/parts turned pff
<wadedy> Anyone have any experience with snap?  or nextcloud?
<Bashing-om> !snappy | wadedy
<ubottu> wadedy: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<sky_> hey all!
<TimeDoctor> hi
<sky_> how goes it
<TimeDoctor> good, got some trouble with ubuntu?
<sky_> i actually have a couple of questions. might destroy some privacy by asking but
<sky_> do i configure my vpn through vm or main host for ubuntu?
<sky_> *main host OS
<yuan> hello
<yuan> lol
<loser> Hi any cn help me? I need fix repository, where cn I get it?
<purpl3s0cks> enjoy your fishing
<javery86> Is anyone in here running Ubuntu 19.04? And if so, when you click off of a window and are not directly focused on it, does the orange color in the "x" exit window control button disappear?
<mindaugas7> hello, who can help me with gpu passtrough?
<hihihuhu> Hello
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | hihihuhu
<ubottu> hihihuhu: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<hihihuhu> I am newbie, then how?
<lotuspsychje> hihihuhu: logout, then come back as regular user not as root
<hihihuhu> Ok, thx very much, it is bad for my secure?
<lotuspsychje> hihihuhu: yes
<hihihuhu> Ok
<hihihuhu> Thx very much
<hihihuhu> How? like this?
<lotuspsychje> hihihuhu: thats much better mate
<hihihuhu> Ok thx very much
<lotuspsychje> hihihuhu: now this is the ubuntu support channel, do you need help with ubuntu?
<hihihuhu> I'm newbie, last month I'm install ubuntu
<hihihuhu> Where I cn find ubuntu repository?
<lotuspsychje> hihihuhu: start from the beginning, what do you want to do exactly?
<hihihuhu> what is "sudo" command?
<phocking> man sudo
<hihihuhu> man sudo?
<phocking> yes
<phocking> from your ubuntu machine
<phocking> issue the `man' command (manual)
<phocking> for the `sudo' page
<phocking> and it will give you a pretty good story of what sudo is/does/how to use it
<phocking> essentially though, the command is to 'do' something as the 'superuser'
<phocking> e.g SU-DO
<gibi23> Hi
<gibi23> I need help please
<Bashing-om> !ask | gibi23
<ubottu> gibi23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gibi23> I have been trying to get my laptop to hibernate when lid is closed for the past 2 days and can't figure things out :/
<gibi23> I'm on 18.04 and have tried most tutorials on the web.
<gibi23> It seems the root of the problem is none of the commands in logind.conf seem to work...
<gibi23> HandleLidSwitch=hibernate does not work at all..
<gibi23> And yes I created a swap file that's double my memory and the pm -hibernate command works fine but for some reason does not when lid closes..
<guiverc> gibi23, sorry I don't use hibernate, but this may help https://askubuntu.com/questions/768136/how-can-i-hibernate-on-ubuntu-16-04  (it says 16.04, but a 18.04 quested was marked a duplicate of this)
<Bilbo0> Can anyone help me with my driver manager thinking I am using a different driver than I am and random freeze ups that seem to be video card driver based?
<guiverc> gibi23, also ensure your system is full-upgrade'd , i note an issue that stopped hibernate from working in 18.04 which was fixed with `apt full-upgrade`
<gibi23> Ah I
<gibi23> ic
<gibi23> Sorry I'm a Linux noob, I did click on the update app when I installed Ubuntu. Is that the same thing as that command?
<imzadi> is it possible to chainloaf lilio grom grub1
<gibi23> And yeah that's the link Ive also been trying and no bueno :(
<gibi23> I guess I'm gonna just have to learn to live with suspend instead of hibernate haha
<imzadi> grub1 hangs when told to boot ubuntu
<guiverc> gibi23, others may be able to offer more (they may have more experience with hibernate; i do know it's hardware dependent, works great on some hardware, can have problems for some without config.. etc)
<guiverc> imzadi, i'd suspect it'd be possible to chainload from grub(2) to lilo, but I haven't used lilo in years so opinion only
<imzadi> thid has grub1
<guiverc> imzadi, what ubuntu are you using to use grub1  thid??
<imzadi> it has grub1 from another distro
<imzadi> grub2 failed to install
<imzadi> lilo installed fine but when chanloading it says nvalid executable format
<guiverc> i can't help with 'other distro' - it's off-topic here. but it's old (2010 or before as i recall)
<imzadi> is this anpther problrm caused by fake 64 bit from intrl
<imzadi> intel screw up
<imzadi> intel blew the enyire computer aparr
<imzadi> intel blew it apart with fake 64
<guiverc> fake 64 bit makes me think of pentium m & the like, they all run grub2 (1.97 & up)
<imzadi> it isnt chainlkading lilo
<imzadi> it reads invalid executable format
<imzadi> thr things cant run
<imzadi> all of the files are there
<paul__> i'm running ubuntu server in a chrooted sftp server which has a directory mapped to the users home dir which is a s3 bucket mapped by fuse s3fs, I can mount the drive and list the contents, I can write to a folder but when I try move a file into a folder I get opertion not permitted, I su to the user same error, I tried as root same error, I unmounted the s3 bucket and re mounted it. still nothing, it did
<paul__> work fine till just before easter where it looked like the mount dropped so i remounted it but i just can't move from the users root dir to the folder, I can create files directly in folder
<lotuspsychje> paul__: come join in #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers please
<paul__> will do thank you
<imzadi> paul__ hi
<imzadi> did you use a credit card to sign up for amazon paul981
<paul98> it's a company account. so i assume so....
<lotuspsychje> only ubuntu questions here imzadi
<guiverc> imzadi, many legacy grub 0.97 do not support ext4 (https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2292617) so the fix may be using ext3 (assuming you're using ext4)
<imzadi> which is stopping yout intention is it amazon or the system
<guiverc> imzadi, please stay on-topic (Ubuntu Support)
<imzadi> guiverc no that idnt a fix that id a reinstall
<dax> imzadi: stick to your own support request, please. i've noticed unhelpful comments from you quite a bit recently on your various nicks, and i am somewhat bored of it
<imzadi> dax I was board by your apps, paintings of nikola tesla
<imzadi> what do you expect me to do with a painying of nikola tesla
<paul98> if your pointing out the fact s3 bucket costs for data transfer and it's blocked by that, then no it isn't that
<paul98> but i'll ask in #ubuntu-server
<qwebirc55257> greetings
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support qwebirc55257
<qwebirc55257> so im trying to run pihole in docker.... was following some tutorials, and found that networ-manager was missing attempted to add it but now i cant install anything due to some dns issues
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55257: for arm devices you might want to try the arm channel
<lotuspsychje> !arm | qwebirc55257
<ubottu> qwebirc55257: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<javery86> Anyone know how to get "Dark Mode" and "Slim Mode" buttons within the Gnome Settings Background section like that is available  in Pop!_OS?
<lotuspsychje> javery86: popOs! is a derivative of ubuntu and not support here, you can contact the system76 crew for that
<javery86> Sounds good. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> javery86: another option could be installing vanilla ubuntu and have the full support here :p
<RamK> aby Indian like to help me in Hindi ?
<RamK> Any*
<lotuspsychje> !in | RamK
<ubottu> RamK: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<RamK> lotuspsychje thanks
<javery86> Sounds like a plan! Thanks again!
<lotuspsychje> welcome javery86
<javery86> I appreciate it.
<RamK> anyone like to help about dual boot backbox with win10 ?
<ducasse> RamK: backbox is not supported here
<RamK> I know this is not a chann to discuss about other Distro
<RamK> even if any polite person to be able to help ?
<ducasse> it's got nothing to do with politeness, it's offtopic
<RamK> if you help me here when you got my message already ,it will be nothing change or it will make a war if you help me here
<RamK> is it ?
<RamK> people follow the rules like a kiddo
<RamK> rules are made to be broken
<RamK> shame*
<Xtreme> Hey Guys,
<lotuspsychje> RamK: start here please: https://community.backbox.org/
<Xtreme> I am running on Ubuntu 19.04
<Xtreme> I am trying to install ukuu  on my system.
<Xtreme> I have added the ppa, but when i try to install the package, it says package not found.
<RamK> lotuspsychje there is many forum to post , but what about live help
<javery86> Did you already add the PPA, Xtreme?
<Xtreme> javery86, yes.
<Xtreme> And i see that ppa has main for disco
<lotuspsychje> Xtreme: to play with kernels we reccomend using !mainline on ubuntu
<javery86> Then just go to your PPA manager and change it from "disco" to "bionic".
<dax> RamK: #backbox on irc.autistici.org, apparently. Not this channel, in any case.
<javery86> I had the same problem, and solved it.
<javery86> Then after you install it, just change it back.
<RamK> ohk dax
<Xtreme> javery86, makes sense. but as i can see that ppa actually has disco
<dax> (there's also a telegram chat on the link lotuspsychje gave you)
<javery86> Correct. It's for the paid version though.
<Xtreme> javery86, aah okay. that clears it out.
<Xtreme> thanks
<javery86> That PPA is not based on the free version which is what you're trying to download I assume?
<Xtreme> lotuspsychje, whats mainline?
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Xtreme> javery86, it is.
<ducasse> javery86: Xtreme installing packages built for another release is not recommended, ask the maintainer to build packages for disco
<Xtreme> lotuspsychje, yes UKUU downloads from there itself.
<Xtreme> I thought it was another package like ukuu
<EriC^^> RamK: maybe in ##linux they wouldnt mind since it's a more general channel (ill be there btw *wink* *wink*)
<Xtreme> ducasse, yup.
<ducasse> Xtreme: iirc there is a snap for ukuu?
<Xtreme> ducasse, nope
<RamK> EriC^^ you know people just follow the rules
<RamK> even of you think would be helpful to someone then please take a look - https://pasteboard.co/IbUvUlp.jpg
<RamK> I got this error while installing backb inside win10
<RamK> what they ask to format my hardisk ?
<RamK> I don't understand the message box
<ducasse> RamK: ok, you can stop now. you've been told what you can do.
<RamK> ducasse hmm
<RamK> ic
<RamK> ducasse you know here too many hidden OP's
<EriC^^> RamK: it's not an error, it's just a final warning before continuing, you can press continue and it would have installed it
<EriC^^> RamK: do you have a live session in the installer where you get a terminal or desktop to test it first?
<RamK> what happen to when it says - the following partition are going to be format'
<RamK> EriC^^ yes I've live dvd for installation
<EriC^^> RamK: its going to format the 2 partitions for linux, the main root ext4 one and a swap one
<RamK> EriC^^ okay , but what it didn't erase  my data ?
<EriC^^> RamK: i think by default the installer doesnt shrink the windows one to use that space for them, i think usually a person has to shrink it in windows/gparted and then it will just use whatever space is unallocated
<EriC^^> RamK: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" in the live dvd and paste the link here it will give partitions info
<RamK> I face many some problem while installing distro's
<RamK> some*
<EriC^^> many some :D
<RamK> I'm now on win
<RamK> window*
<EriC^^> it's normal
<Xtreme> Btw, any ukuu alternative out there?
<adac> hmm somehow the menu entries for adobe acrobat are missing since I upgraded to bionic
<EriC^^> RamK: ok take a screenshot of the diskmanagement window
<adac> Also for firefox they are not there it seems
<FrogCast> Hey my program will not launch any subprocess, given that it is already using too much ram. There with a parameter that I manually have to edit from 0 to 1, but I forget what it is.
<FrogCast> Anyone have any idea what it is?
<FrogCast> i think it is overcommit_memory
<RamK> EriC^^  got dc ,any msg
<EriC^^> RamK: ok take a screenshot of the diskmanagement window
<RamK> okay
<mkxtwo> hey i'm installing kubuntu and don't know what partition type to set for the boot device. its BIOS, dos partitioning table, 1 hard drive with 512M boot partition, the rest for LVM. what would the correct partition label in fdisk?
<mkxtwo> *be
<EriC^^> mkxtwo: just set the bootflag on the /boot partition
<EriC^^> it's only necessary cause some bios won't boot the MBR unless they find a partition with said flag, it's not really required by linux for booting, fwiw
<mkxtwo> thank you :)
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<RamK> https://pasteboard.co/IcO4dOE.png
<RamK> EriC^^ ^
<mkxtwo> and how can i rescan the disk after i changed the partition table? don't want to reboot the liveusb
<EriC^^> mkxtwo: sudo partprobe
<mkxtwo> you rock
<EriC^^> RamK: it looks like there's some unallocated space at the end, it looks very small though
<EriC^^> RamK: if you can shrink one of the volumes inside the extended logical partition ( from O: to H: ) you'd be set, you need like 15gb for a comfy ubuntu install
<EriC^^> RamK: you'd need to do right click -> shrink and set the amount in MBs
<RamK> I want to shrink disk "E" now - https://pasteboard.co/IcO8lYt.png
<RamK> EriC^^ I've more free space in disk E
<EriC^^> RamK: you have to defrag it first, the files aren't compacted next to eachother now so it can't easily shrink it
<EriC^^> defrag it and try again it should let you shrink a good amount of the free space from the volume
<mkxone> now when i run "sudo partprobe" i throws this warning "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes" and lsblk still shows old partitions
<RamK> I don't understand , defragment I think Its a automatic process
<EriC^^> RamK: no it's not, you have to do it, i mean set it to run, not manually do it :D
<EriC^^> RamK: https://www.windowscentral.com/why-and-how-defragment-your-pcs-hard-drive-windows-10
<EriC^^> no need to defrag the whole drive right now, just volume E:
<RamK> no E disk found here - https://pasteboard.co/IcObF6p.png
<RamK> EriC^^ ^
<EriC^^> RamK: is it currently mounted? it shows in My PC ?
<RamK> https://pasteboard.co/IcOdTVTl.png
<RamK> compare with list and scroll
<RamK> there is no E disk in defrag
<EriC^^> RamK: yeah, it seems that the error actually is about something else not defragment, reading here now https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-files/my-disk-drive-is-not-shrink-beyond-the-point/b2108d53-fc52-420a-bf8c-33594372660c
<RamK> let me try
<EriC^^> RamK: this page seems nicer https://somoit.net/windows/windows-cannot-shrink-volume-unmovable-files
<RamK> that's actually making a long story run about dual boot
<EriC^^> RamK: check the 2nd page, its very well done
<RamK> is that a safe link ?
<EriC^^> RamK: first start with the event log as they mentioned, it should list the actual system file that's stopping it from doing the shrinking
<EriC^^> yeah as far as i can tell
<RamK> okay let me try
<EriC^^> RamK: go to application log -> defrag events
<EriC^^> RamK: it can be either a hibernation file, pagefile or the system protection file (that lets you revert stuff), since E: isnt the main drive like C: i doubt it's the first 2, see if the system protection is enabled for it
<EriC^^> open a cmd prompt and type SystemPropertiesProtection.exe then look at E: if it's enabled
<sophiak> hi
<sophiak> fsdfa
<Tuor> Should question about install kubuntu (more precise the partitioning with the installer) be asked in #kubuntu or here? I asked in #kubuntu, bu it seems it's not the right time... (Yes I waited an hour).
<ducasse> Tuor: you can ask here, it's the same installer
<sophiak> what should i ask
<sophiak> ?
<ducasse> sophiak: i wasn't talking to you
<sophiak> shut up
<lali> nbj
<lali> hallo
<lali> hallloooo
<sophiak> who are you
<lali> pia
<sophiak> ahhhh
<sophiak> heyyyy
<lali> jaaaaaa
<lali> mureadddd
<Tuor> Hi, I'm testing the installation of kubuntu 19.04 in virtualbox (host KDE Neon (based on ubuntu 16.04). I try to reproduce my setup on a other device and want to test it first (specialy VM snapshots between stepts).
<Tuor> My new device will have other operating systems (Windows and other Linux) on the same disk. In the VM I'm at the installers partitioning step. I did create a partition for /boot and one for encryption. Now I'm stuck, how can I set a password and how can I create a LVM volume group inside? See a screenshot of how it looks: https://i.imgur.com/a4iDGyc.png
<lali> noo
<lali> byeee
<sophiak> was ist das
<Tuor> If there would be no other operating system on the disk, I could let the installer handle it by him self. But I have other operating systems on the new computer and don't want to overwrite them.
<ducasse> !support | lali sophiak
<ubottu> lali sophiak: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<hannahf> hi
<lali> error
<hannahf> moin
<lali> halloooo
<sophiak> hannaaaaaah
<lali> machts spaß
<hannahf> ja molin
<lali> wtf
<hannahf> joa
<lali> hi
<lali> sahdshc
<sophiak_> eyyy
<hannahf> ja?
<sophiak_> niiiix
<hannahf> pfff
<lali> LACH ALLEINE HAHAHHA
<hannahf> wow
<sophiak_> sei leise
<hannahf> schnauze
<sophiak_> haha er geht
<ducasse> !ops | cleanup in aisle #ubuntu
<ubottu> cleanup in aisle #ubuntu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<hannahf> gleich werden wir gesperrt
<sophiak_> jauuuu
<sophiak_> ich ggogle
<sophiak_> google zuhause mal
<hannahf> wer sind die anderen?
<sophiak_> schreibt mal
<lali> idk
<lali> gruselig
<hannahf> lennox ist im internet und macht da irgendwas haha
<sophiak_> wer ist "barbaracha"
<hannahf> Virus
<lali> ahhahahaha
<lali> blocksberg
<lali> hex hex
<ducasse> !de | hannahf lali
<ubottu> hannahf lali: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lali> hello
<sophiak> okay
<sophiak> hi
<hannahf> lol
<sophiak> who are you
<lali> what the fuck
<hannahf> i can't speak english
<hannahf> sorrrrryyyy
<sophiak> learn
<ducasse> do you guys have an ubuntu question?
<sophiak> yes
<lali> jes
<sophiak> who is in here
<hannahf> what is that? ubuntu?
<lali> where are you
<hannahf> where are you from?
<sophiak> bye
<hannahf> adjioo
<sophiak> heyy
<hannahf> heyyyy
<sophiak> who are you
<lali> huhu
<hannahf> whats uppp
<Ben64> !cookie | Drone
<ubottu> Drone: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ducasse> good bot
<half_duplex> Evening all.
<Tuor> I don't know if my question from befor is now to much (thx to spam) up (not on screen anymore). I asked it '09 this hour. Just so it doesn't get lost...
<RamK> EriC^^ here protection enable only for C drive. I've set max usage 3gb/10% of my total C disk size
<RamK> and recently clean up restore points
<ducasse> Tuor: you can ask it again every 15-20 minutes
<lotuspsychje> RamK: please seek help in the channel dax provided you
<RamK> EriC^^ do I need to enable protection for drive E too ,then I'll able to defrag my disk E,after then I can Shrink,after then dual boot ?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | RamK
<ubottu> RamK: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Tuor> ducasse: may I pm you?
<RamK> lotuspsychje what's matter , they are all IT related Q
<lotuspsychje> RamK: please if you want to argue about it, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<EriC^^> RamK: i'd ask in ##windows about why the volume isn't showing up in optimization window, i'm not sure why it's not even there, it's kind of odd, did you check the event log for anything related to the shrinking attempt?
<ducasse> Tuor: ask in the channel, so more people can help
<EriC^^> RamK: i did find the cli way to defrag, but i'm hesitant to run it since maybe there's a good reason it's not in the list, i'd ask in ##windows cause they should know more about the issue
<RamK> lotuspsychje are you an a OP of this chan ?
<Tuor> ducasse: I just wanted to make shure, you don't make jokes and it is ok I ask again.
<ducasse> Tuor: yes, it is ok
<lotuspsychje> RamK: lets not discuss that here
<Tuor> Hi, I'm testing the installation of kubuntu 19.04 in virtualbox (host KDE Neon (based on ubuntu 16.04). I try to reproduce my setup on a other device and want to test it first (specialy VM snapshots between stepts).
<Tuor> My new device will have other operating systems (Windows and other Linux) on the same disk. In the VM I'm at the installers partitioning step. I did create a partition for /boot and one for encryption. Now I'm stuck, how can I set a password and how can I create a LVM volume group inside? See a screenshot of how it looks: https://i.imgur.com/a4iDGyc.png
<Tuor> If there would be no other operating system on the disk, I could let the installer handle it by him self. But I have other operating systems on the new computer and don't want to overwrite them.
<RamK> EriC^^ I have been there too , also they suggest to join linux when they hear in my question involve linux matter
<EriC^^> RamK: and no you don't need to enable protection, it would let you not defrag anymore
<EriC^^> RamK: it doesnt though, only tell them that you're trying to shrink the volume E: that's all
<Zenidd> hi !
<Zenidd> someone online ?
<ducasse> Zenidd: yes, just ask your question
<Zenidd> aw yeah
<Zenidd> well on pentesting purposes i want to hide a port to see if my antimalware software is triggered
<Zenidd> but i dont know how to do it
<ducasse> Zenidd: ask in ##security or ##networking
<thestand19> ubuntu 18.10 and 19.04 same problem. When the laptop is closed the computer is mute until a restart is done which fix the sound problem. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> thestand19: did you find any command that unmutes it after the suspend?
<thestand19> no
<thestand19> alsamixer didnt fix it
<thestand19> i could unmute thru there but nothing..
<EriC^^> thestand19: does "alsa force-reload" help?
<thestand19> Just ran that command - no change
<EriC^^> thestand19: give this a try, it's worth a shot https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1348916&highlight=suspend&page=3
<EriC^^> thestand19: if you're able to manually get the sound working again via some tool or settings, then you could add that to the script that runs after resume and have it do it automatically, some guy found that going to settings > output and reselecting what's there helped
<thestand19> Thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<thestand19> Not sure if this is important, in settings the device is changed from speakers to headphones by itself
<thestand19> ie after the laptop is reopened
<EriC^^> thestand19: aha
<EriC^^> thestand19: try "pavucontrol" then go to output and see what's there
<thestand19> shows me the speakers as unavailable
<hans_> what is the difference between "end of standard support" and "end of life" here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<thestand19> it shows headphones as plugged in which they are not
<EriC^^> thestand19: try "pulseaudio --kill"
<EriC^^> thestand19: then see the new settings in pavucontrol
<lotuspsychje> hans_: the last end of life means end of life of the ESM too
<hans_> ok
<hans_> and "End of Standard Support
<hans_> " means end of free security updates?
<thestand19> its the same setting
<Cheez> yes hans_
<lotuspsychje> hans_: standerd is the eol for regular users, the last eol for payed ESM
<EriC^^> it still says headphones not speakers?
<EriC^^> thestand19: ^
<Cheez> because the table right below shows that ESM starts on taht date
<hans_> gotcha thanks
<thestand19> yes, headphones
<EriC^^> thestand19: ok give 'pasuspender /bin/true' a shot and see if the audio works
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<thestand19> still silence
<tested> hi, i'm looking for gnome shell extensions for ubuntu 19.04
<tested> where i can download it from or package name?
<thestand19> even though it says output headphones if i plug them in i still cant get sound thru that
<lotuspsychje> tested: from https://extensions.gnome.org/ just keep in mind extensions can live an own life inside gnome, be aware wich to trust
<EriC^^> thestand19: does this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/190146/no-sound-after-suspend-resume
<tested> i checked there but no help :/
<tested> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgczsb8mM6/
<tested> sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell show no package
<EriC^^> thestand19: this sounds very much like your issue, headphones and speakers not found and everything, also it's 18.10, try this instead https://askubuntu.com/questions/1139084/main-sound-device-disappear-after-sleep-mode
<thestand19> Eric, thats what am going to try. I will report back later on today. Thanks for your help
<EriC^^> thestand19: alright, no problem
<stan19> EriC: Everything's all fixed. Thank you again !!
<tested> sorry i was went offline due to electricity cut
<tested> so what i missed regarding my no package issue :/
<tested> sudo apt-get install chrome-gnome-shell = no package :/
<lotuspsychje> tested: gnome extensions are installed via the link i provided you, not via apt
<tested> yeah, it installed in browser but i'm working on Although GNOME Shell integration extension is running, native host connector is not detected.
<tested> so following apt command :/
<tested> lotuspsychje it was ubuntu setting issue lol
<tested> Thanks anyways :)
<kazdax> what is a channel thats dedicated to computer security ?
<LordDragon> hey all
<kazdax> hello
<tomreyn> !alis | kazdax
<ubottu> kazdax: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Xtreme> Hello everyone,
<legreffier> kazdax: most wargames servers have dedicated irc servers. search for a #social chan on them for a start. smashthestack is a pretty rad one
<Xtreme> after installing daily snapshot of alsa via dkms, i have lost my output device.
<LordDragon> in a "ls -l" what the number after the permissions?
<LordDragon> is it the user id?
<Paavi2_0> LordDragon: file size?
<LordDragon> hmm
<LordDragon> no
<LordDragon> drwx------ 6 lorddragon lorddragon 4096 Nov  3  2017 networks
<LordDragon> the "6" is what im referring to
<Paavi2_0> file type, i guess. most of my files have 1 and directories 2
<zette> Hi
<LordDragon> hmm ok. just trying to see if the user id in the permissions matches my current user
<LordDragon> while they have the same name, the ID might be different or something
<shaggyboombastic> hello
<zette> Hello too
<shaggyboombastic> and welcome to another episode of legit food review
<legreffier> LordDragon: it's the number of links pointing to that directory.
<LordDragon> legreffier: ahhh ok. thank you :)
<shaggyboombastic> anyone else using pop os
<LordDragon> how does ubuntu define users? is it just the text name? or is there a numeric value?
<zette> Nothing, I using Kali
<legreffier> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/140944 link definition is not your usual ln -s , LordDragon
<LordDragon> in the permissins i mean
<kazdax> zette do you practice hacking ?
<kazdax> since you use kali
<shaggyboombastic> white people always have scared me
<legreffier> LordDragon: technically, just a number. relevant to whatever /etc/passwd says.
<zette> No, seriously
<kazdax> you mean after hitler ?
<kazdax> or the KKK back in the 20s ?
<zette> I just like with kali performance
<kazdax> kali comes overloaded with alot of apps
<tomreyn> !ot | kazdax, zette
<shaggyboombastic> nah im just talking about a song by london yellow
<ubottu> kazdax, zette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LordDragon> legreffier: my problem i think is that i backed up files to another filesystem and then copied them back, and i dont seem to be able to write to them now, and even though it says my user is the same, i wonder if the iD's are different
<zette> What it kali channel?
<zette> is*
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | zette
<ubottu> zette: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<tomreyn> shaggyboombastic: what ubottu just said also applies to you.
<shaggyboombastic> my dick is quick and my dick pays rent
<tomreyn> !ot | shaggyboombastic
<ubottu> shaggyboombastic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<legreffier> LordDragon: it depends a lot on how you copied it and the fs you wrote to
<shaggyboombastic> ok
<legreffier> even for OT shaggyboombastic is way out of line. please troll with the ethernet cable pulled out.
<kazdax> he could use wireless tho :D
<shaggyboombastic> ouch fam
<kazdax> i thought #security was an open chanel
<shaggyboombastic> 14.4k dial up works well with pop os
<tomreyn> kazdax: that's not an ubuntu support topic
<tomreyn> shaggyboombastic: this neither.
<shaggyboombastic> pop os is based upon ubuntu
<tomreyn> but not ubuntu, so we don'T support it here
<tomreyn> try ##linux
<shaggyboombastic> ok
<EriC^^> LordDragon: if the name is the same then the uid is the same, as it uses the uid in the files and replaces it with the corresponding user name on the running system, maybe the permissions are off or it's mounted read-only?
<pragmaticenigma> shaggyboombastic: but it is *NOT* ubuntu... they have altered the core of it enough that we do not have documentation that helps the volunteers here troubleshoot.
<LordDragon> EriC^^: hmm not sure
<EriC^^> LordDragon: what does "stat /path/to/mounted/fs" give?
<LordDragon> brb
<u0_a137> testtt
<refalleo> test
<zette> test
<refalleo> hello world
<jdr> hello world
<zette> hello too world :v
<lotterbube> hello world
<ettez> Hm :v
<refalleo> ha ha ha :)
<refalleo> i like your all
<zette> I like u too :*
<jeremy31> zette refalleo This channel is for Ubuntu support, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<refalleo> what are you come zette
<zette> jeremy31, Any kali channel?
<zette> nothing rafelleo :v
<jeremy31> zette: #kali-linux
<zette> Thanks for jeremy31 :)
<zette> I think Ubuntu same with linux, and now I know that is kali different
<zette> with kali*
<refalleo> ha ha ha i forget vrivt zette :D
<zette> I cnt join in that channel jeremy31
<zette> refallo, r u using ubuntu?
<refalleo> ubuntu channel its ok, i like that
<jeremy31> zette: try ##linux
<zette> I cnt join in this channel :(
<BluesKaj> zette, maybe you need to register your nick
<zette> How to register my nick?
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<BluesKaj> zette, ^
<zette> Ok friend :)
<zette> Register using email?
<tomreyn> zette: you can get help with irc in #freenode
<zette> #freenode
<vincenzoml> Hi, I am a bit in trouble, I ran "do-dist-upgrade" in a terminal; while doing that I pressed ctrl+alt+N to create a new window and the terminal crashed. Now what? The dpkg process seems to be running but how do I resume the whole thing?
<vincenzoml> it had already passed the upgrade of libc and the restart of services, and was likely doing an apt dist-upgrade
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: you mean sudo do-release-upgrade right?
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: yes I do mean that :)
<rezooh> First time using ubuntu and was wondering does samba have an up-to-date gui version?
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: did you happen to use screen or tmux or so by any chance? it's the only thing that's coming to mind that might help
<vincenzoml> EriC^^: I know about screen and tmux, but was not using that
<vincenzoml> I think I can wait for the dpkg process to finish, but I do not know if the script would have done something else (for instance put back my custom apt sources)
<EriC^^> other than that you could try killing whatever process it's hung up on and let it continue somewhat, like if it is asking some question it'll just go on
<tomreyn> vincenzoml: does this output anything?  sudo screen -list
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: i think if it's anything like the usual apt process you'll find 2 dpkg's in ps aux, one the main dpkg, the other is some question it's hung up on
<vincenzoml> tomreyn: no, I was not using screen by any means :)
<EriC^^> vincenzoml: try "ps aux | grep dpkg" after tomreyn 's command
<vincenzoml> wait
<vincenzoml> right
<EriC^^> i wish apt would require to use screen or tmux or so for these stuff, it happens more than you think and there's no way to "plug" back in to the terminal and read stuff or give input
<vincenzoml> tomreyn: yes you're right, sorry
<tomreyn> ok, i was thinking do-release-upgrade spawns a screen session by default
<tomreyn> vincenzoml: right abou twhat?
<vincenzoml> it's very smart that the upgrade process uses screen
<vincenzoml> automatically, I mean
<EriC^^> tomreyn: yeah i think it might too, iirc i've seen something like that
<vincenzoml> And it was a great idea to come here to ask it seems!
<vincenzoml> thanks, I've resumed the session (for anyone reading this log later, I ran "screen -R")
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> !cookies | tomreyn \o/
<ubottu> tomreyn \o/: Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<EriC^^> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> ;-)
<vincenzoml> ok but can I send a coin to ubottu for a coffee too?
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i repair systemd boot to add a windows NVMe UEFI drive?
<EriC^^> JonelethIrenicus: can you explain what you're trying to do, the backstory?
<jeremy31> JonelethIrenicus: are you actually using systemd boot rather than grub?
<JonelethIrenicus> jeremy31: yes
<JonelethIrenicus> EriC^^: i am trying to optionally boot from an additional drive which already has Windows installed.
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: can you run this and post the url it returns?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<JonelethIrenicus> Linux version 5.0.0-13-generic (buildd@lcy01-amd64-020) (gcc version 8.3.0 (Ubuntu 8.3.0-6ubuntu1)) #14-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 15 14:59:14 UTC 2019
<JonelethIrenicus> initrd=\EFI\Pop_OS-aeb4dd26-4f54-4585-ad1b-dc0596fe7b96\initrd.img root=UUID=aeb4dd26-4f54-4585-ad1b-dc0596fe7b96 ro quiet loglevel=0 systemd.show_status=false splash
<EriC^^> JonelethIrenicus: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-boot#Adding_loaders
<tomreyn> JoeLlama: Pop OS is not supported here.
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: :(
<jeremy31> JonelethIrenicus: you might be able to run the bootctl command like you did when you first installed systemd boot.  I know it will add windows from the same drive
<EriC^^> JonelethIrenicus: the link above explains how to add multiple bootloaders to systemd, give it a check as well
<JonelethIrenicus> ok thanks fellas
<tomreyn> here's how you can install Ubuntu and get support here: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> in the meantime, there is ##linux
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: pop-os is basically Ubuntu and their repos are even compatible with base Ubuntu
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: it's not Ubuntu, though. It has central differences, such as the boot loader
<JonelethIrenicus> tomreyn: which honestly anyone on ubuntu could also switch to right?
<tomreyn> JonelethIrenicus: it's easy. you run ubuntu, you get support here, you don't run ubuntu, you'll need to look for support elsewhere.
<tomreyn> (and this is not the first time you were told so.)
<JonelethIrenicus> i am running ubuntu, but I had a popos installer and I get popOS repos which are much better support for Nvidia drivers and CUDA
<JimBuntu> JonelethIrenicus, it's not only tomreyn who believes that PopOS is not supported here, it's literal fact. Some may help you, but the conversation could also be shut down at any time.
<JonelethIrenicus> very small difference but ok
<JonelethIrenicus> well I will help people with any Ubuntu derivitive
<JimBuntu> Using non-Ubuntu repos is also not accepted, sorry.
<JonelethIrenicus> JimBuntu: then that literally means every single PPA
<JimBuntu> JonelethIrenicus, yes, it sure does
<JonelethIrenicus> haha
<JonelethIrenicus> not realistic
<JimBuntu> Well, I am not sure how long it has been this way, but it is currently. I don't want to keep posting in the support channel about this though. This kind of discussion is normally meant for #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-ops if continued :-(
<JonelethIrenicus> yeah its a fun conversation nonetheless
<geodb27> People : hi ! Is that normal that the installer jumps back to the initial screen when one fills in the search domains when configuring manually the ip address of the machine ? And the same when trying to alter the partition table preset when selecting "full disk with lvm" ?
<lotuspsychje> geodb27: ubuntu version please?
<geodb27> Maybe wrong channel, sorry, this was meant for the server edition of ubuntu 18.04 LTS server.
<leftyfb> geodb27: I think that's a known bug with the live installer
<leftyfb> geodb27: try the classic installer
<geodb27> Oh... I didn't know there were two kinds of installer... I'll check this out. Thanks leftyfb !
<leftyfb> geodb27: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<geodb27> That's the one I have !
<tomreyn> geodb27: no, you have the live-server one
<geodb27> Oh, seen ! I read too quickly ! Thank you so much !
<tomreyn> geodb27: you can actually switch to a different tty on the one you have now, and run: sudo snap refresh
<leftyfb> tomreyn: ah, the fix has been released?
<geodb27> I'll give a try to the live installer !
<tomreyn> leftyfb: it's on the snap store.
<geodb27> Grrr... To the classic one...
<tomreyn> geodb27: if you snap refresh this should work
<tomreyn> n need to re-download
<tomreyn> *no need
<leftyfb> tomreyn: yeah, I understand that. I didn't know they fixed that particular bug in the installer
<geodb27> I guess I can't go to another terminal : I try to setup a virtual machine... So, there are not many ttys as on a bare machine.
<tomreyn> leftyfb: that's from memory, i might be wrong, but it's easy to find out.
<tomreyn> geodb27: usually, yes, but if you have some exotic virtualization, maybe that's so.
<geodb27> Well, that's vmware, and the install is made from the vcenter.
<tomreyn> use whatever works for you!
<tomreyn> :)
<wis> how can I connect to wifi with a wifi adapter on Ubuntu Core on RPI2? please discuss in #snappy if it's mandatory.
<leftyfb> wis: yes, please seek support in #snappy
<geodb27> I'll use the classic installer and I hope things well get fine. Thank you all for your kind help !
<tomreyn> you're welcome, geodb27
<filip123> hello, I'd like to ask what are the effective differences between debian, ubuntu, and ubuntu derivates (like kubuntu and mint). So anything not related to how it looks
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | filip123
<ubottu> filip123: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<filip123> oh sorry
<ryuo> filip123: I can answer that for you. PM?
<leftyfb> filip123: ryuo: this sort of discussion is great for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Battle> hello all, so I woke to find 2500 bounce back emails sitting in my inbox, checked postfix and found 50,000 pending emails, from what I have investigated I can see that 2 unique IP addresses appear to have succesfully logged into one of the mailboxes and generated this spam... what concerns me is how they got the password in the first place... it is a unique hard to guess password and I saw no
<Battle> evidence of failed attempts (brute force) it just was login and boom , it seems they ran a test email first as there was some pause between the spam starting and their first email sent out
<Battle> I have completely locked down the server but I'm wondering what would you all recommend I do at this stage?
<Battle> I have changed all account passwords, locked off login attempts entirely to the mail server unless it is from a specific IP address (mine) so there's no chance of the spam again but I want to make sure they cannot get into the system somne other way if thats possible?
<lordcirth__> Battle, if they had the password of a user, could they have ssh'd in?
<ChunkzZ> is there a massive difference in terms of speed for an ubuntu server? the specs I'm using aren't great....
<lordcirth__> ChunkzZ, vs Windows, you mean?
<ChunkzZ> lordcirth__, vs 18 LTS.
<lordcirth__> ChunkzZ, 18.04 LTS vs what? 19.04?
<ChunkzZ> 19.04 yeah. sorry.
<lordcirth__> No, you're not likely to see a difference in performance in general usage.
<Battle> lordcirth__ this is possible however, i do not believe they have done that. the port is not default firstly and I automatically get notifeid of any SSH logins which I did not , I can also see that when I checked previous ssh logins, and 'history' for commands entered its all just me
<EriC^^> Battle: maybe the person whose login they had shared the password or he did it possibly?
<lordcirth__> Battle, do you have any idea how the password could have been leaked?
<Battle> no that person is me, it was one my inboxes
<Battle> I cannot see how it could of
<Battle> but
<Battle> it is worth noting that maybe 6months? a website I was registered with was compromised...and the passwords/emails were leaked in plain text
<lordcirth__> Battle, and this was the same password? I thought you said it was unique?
<Battle> ever since then, various places the I happened to use that email and password on...were taken over (and fixed by me) or security alerts of blocked logins were sent to me at which point i fixed those, 90% of these were places that werent important...
<Battle> the odd thing is , I did not use this password on this account...
<Battle> no, this account did not use the password that were compromised
<Battle> once i found out about the other website being compromised, I went through and changed all important account passwords (even those that were not the compromised one)
<Battle> just for good measure
<Battle> the password on this mailbox was never in that leak, this is why it is confusing...
<lordcirth__> Battle, I see. Any other internet-facing services that could have been compromised? A webserver?
<teward> Battle: ever hear of "brute forcers"?
<teward> ^ that's also a possibility someone actively attacked your server with various dictionary attacks, etc. in a bruteforcing mechanism
<teward> OR something else on-server had avulnerability they exploited to get it
<teward> there's any of ten billion potential mechanisms they could've breached your credentials with
<EriC^^> Battle: do you have any services running on the server?
<Battle> teward: brute force yes and I don't believe this is how they got in , there were no prior bursts of failed attempts followed by succesful
<Battle> it was just out of the blue, succesfull
<Battle> so i dont think this is brute force, at least it does not seem like it
<Battle> lordcirth__ I do have a webserver running
<JimBuntu> Battle, is this basically a VM on 3rd party hardware? If so, possibly a simple Spectre application
<Battle> lordcirth__ but i cant see connection between compromising something there and gaining a password for a mailbox. by that i mean i dont have this particular password anywhere on that webserver and if they compromised the web server wouldnt they gain access to the account running the webserver 'www-data' I think? and use that to spam emails rather than a seperate account?
<Battle> I can see how they might change the password for amailbox perhaps.....www-data is almost like root isnt it? so could it 'passwd' on an account?
<EriC^^> Battle: no, it's not like root, it can't do passwd <some other user>
<Battle> ah okay good
<Battle> so i think then if they compromised the web, they would just use that to spam do you reckon?
<Battle> so i think the website is okay?
<leftyfb> Battle: they could and would
<JimBuntu> Nothing is OK, Battle. They had root access for some amount of time... they could have made many, many changes and covered their tracks, sorry.
<leftyfb> Battle: also, depending on the compromise, there is 100% no way for you to determine if it was compromised. Proper scripts will wipe their tracks.
<Battle> thats what i thought leftyfb
<leftyfb> Battle: if they had root, game over. Wipe and reinstall
<Battle> yeah thats my concern leftyfb =\
<Battle> also its a dedicated server, not a vm
<leftyfb> Battle: not one you should be taking lightly or debating. Just wipe and reinstall
<qwebirc59339> afternoon
<Battle> is there anyway to constantly monitor any command being entered into terminal by any means and send an email ?
<Battle> (im thinking after my format)
<Battle> im most likely going to upgrade to ubuntu 18 after this format
<leftyfb> Battle: spend more energy on preventing the exploits
<qwebirc59339> wonder if anyone knows where the system wide proxy setting is? checked /etc/environment and it doesnt seem to be there
<Battle> yeah thats what i want to asscertain now, what i can do to stop this happenign again
<Battle> I know i will lock down the mail server like it is now
<Battle> so no one can login or brute force period
<leftyfb> Battle: only allow SSL connections for email, only https for web and only ssh key authentication (no passwords).
<Battle> leftyfb yeah, I think I need to switch to key auth
<Battle> there's just one concern, im not always at home when I need to access the server's ssh
<leftyfb> Battle: but yes, as much logging as possible is good. Though, an exploit through a web protocol isn't going to log anything, not to the point that the exploit can't wipe the log
<lordcirth__> Battle, consider running only a VPN, keys only, exposed, and block everything else
<EriC^^> can't something like apparmor or so restrict what users can do?
<EriC^^> (and audit and whatnot)
<Battle> hmm
<lordcirth__> Yes, apparmor can help. But it's not perfect.
<leftyfb> EriC^^: I think in theory apparmor should be able to. I don't have much experience with it. Though I do have lots of experience with grsec and nothing is getting through that if setup properly. I've seen the attempts first-hand.
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> Battle: if you usually dont login from home, could it be a physical attack? just logging in sounds so peculiar
<EriC^^> they'd have to compromise the webserver, get root, then setup something to snatch your password or something, to just login, in which case they wouldnt really need your password in the first place
<leftyfb> Battle: take an image of your machine, wipe it, reinstall. Get it running again and run forensics on the image later if you still need to track down what happened
<leftyfb> Battle: in the meantime, there's a good chance you're still compromised and allowing malicious traffic to come from your machine
<Battle> EriC^^: Physical as in someone at the datacenter did it?
<EriC^^> Battle: like either the password got leaked somehow, or where you logged in had some sort of keylogger
<Battle> leftyfb I checked out traffic and there's nothing that isnt accouted for from what i can tell, and I was watching SSH login attempts since this all happened, and no attempts have been made so far either
<legreffier> leftyfb: it's perfectly ok to have your ssh key on a usb key or on some cloud storage if it has a good passphrase.
<EriC^^> maybe they compromised the server, and bruteforce cracked the mail's password?
<EriC^^> that's also a possibility i guess, i'm not too familiar with any of this stuff tbh
<EriC^^> i mean they cracked the hash, then logged in successfully
<leftyfb> Battle: regardless, we're well beyond the scope of this support channel. Wipe and reinstall. That is your answer.
<legreffier> leftyfb: so attacker can use the exact same method and come back in ?
<legreffier> Battle: what other service does the owned box provides ?
<legreffier> some web services ?
<JimBuntu> ##Linux-offtopic is nice and quiet if anyone wants to continue the Battle discussion ;-D
<Battle> leftyfb I agree, thank you all for the input that you've provided, I was intending to format as good measure but just wanted to know what steps I should take to stop this happening again if there's even anything more that could be done etc I know that its impossible to 100% protect yourself but
<Battle> yeah, thank you all again :)
<EriC^^> Battle: i'd make it very secure as suggested, and also on the side try to implement apparmor or something that can restrict any unwanted commands to be run by users, maybe just a whitelist of commands the webserver needs for www-data etc
<EriC^^> just my 2 cents, i'm not expert on the matter
<Battle> appreciate the advice, I remember hearing 'apparmour' before but had/have no idea what it is or how to use it , but im sure i can figure it out :D
<Battle> I do have a question about ssh key auth, if this is setup, does this mean that there's no possible way they can gain ssh access?
<rypervenche> Battle: Outside of an exploit/vulnerability, no. They need to have the correct key that is allowed on the machine.
<Battle> okay, I will have to implement this aswell
<qwebirc55868> tomreyn:
<qwebirc55868> Hello, you there
<legreffier> Battle: bear in mind, if auth.log doesn't have many failed attempts, and the password is sane, there's very little chance ssh was the vector.
<leftyfb> qwebirc55868: do you have a support question?
<leftyfb> legreffier: that is 100% not true
<leftyfb> legreffier: it is beyond trivial to wipe out a log entry immediately upon connection
<qwebirc55868> Hello leftyfb, I kinda do and I kinda don't
<qwebirc55868> I've been talking with tomr for a while about this
<qwebirc55868> And I had to wait a week and a half before proceedingž
<qwebirc55868> leftyfb: If you want a long, support case, let me know haha, it get's messy and also, hard to explain
<leftyfb> qwebirc55868: if it's been a week, someone here that was helping you might not remember your issue completely. You might want to start over with explaining the current issue as your case stands now. I wouldn't go too far into what issues were previously that have since been resolved.
<BluesKaj> qwebirc55868, try us, but make it as simple as possible
<qwebirc55868> He is super efficient and really nice even though I am not very... well versed
<qwebirc55868> okay, writting up a summary
<leftyfb> qwebirc55868: use pastebin if it's long
<BluesKaj> leftyfb, methinks it is
<qwebirc55868> well, leftyfb BluesKaj 1200 characters
<qwebirc55868> an essay haha
<qwebirc55868> will use pastebin
<BluesKaj> think i'll have an early lunch
<qwebirc55868> https://pastebin.com/d7kxYfB7
<qwebirc55868> have a nice lunch!
<qwebirc55868> What do you think leftyfb?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55868: what do you want to do first now?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55868: recover files? singleboot? dualboot?
<qwebirc55868> well I have only one goal in mind, to recover files. Not sure which route to take on at this point lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | qwebirc55868 sudo photorec after
<ubottu> qwebirc55868 sudo photorec after: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0-3build2 (bionic), package size 391 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<qwebirc55868> I think I ran something like that, like a Diary or something
<qwebirc55868> I am not really sure what you mean but I can try running it in Terminal
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55868: photorec is great data recovery program, so if you want data back, id reccomend to full scan your hd and recover to another media
<qwebirc55868> that's great, but does it support the M.2 SSD? lotuspsychje
 * zette 
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc55868: photorec can recover from different media, hd, ssd, sd,..
<analogical> how do I use the dd command to wipe the mbr/gpt on a drive?
<qwebirc55868> err sure, if it works
<qwebirc55868> let me boot into Ubuntu
<qwebirc55868> takes a bit
<obiwahn> hi
<EriC^^> analogical: for mbr dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<obiwahn> anyone here who can guide in building a package
<EriC^^> analogical: gpt you want exactly the gpt nothing after?
<obiwahn> I would like to build a newer binutils for 16.04. So that it can be used in travis.
<hegemoOn> hello there, i have issue with BLE bt device.
<hegemoOn> i can connect to it with normal user, using gatttool
<leftyfb> obiwahn: try #ubuntu-devel
<hegemoOn> but unable to connect to it from chromium or even nodejs espruino module
<hegemoOn> is there something im missing ?
<hegemoOn> on 19.04
<hegemoOn> but same on 18.04
<hegemoOn> for a summary of all my adventures, it is there : http://forum.espruino.com/conversations/333421/
<rannd> hello all
<JohnGavr> rannd, hello
<zette> rannd: Hello too
<rannd> when I run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade # I obtain this error : The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:
<rannd>   libappstream3
<rannd> I'm using 16.04 lts
<qwebirc55868> literal takes
<qwebirc55868> 15 minutes to load
<zette> rannd: check ur repository
<voi> i want to use a usb stick with both ubuntu and windows, but need to copy files > 4GB on it. what file system should i use for it?
<lotuspsychje> voi: ntfs
<zette> ntfs
<lordcirth__> rannd, that's not an error?
<voi> thanks
<rannd> Use 'apt autoremove' to remove it.
<rannd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<EriC^^> qwebirc55868: is it a live usb or an install?
<rannd> where I may paste text ?
<EriC^^> !paste | rannd
<ubottu> rannd: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qwebirc55868> live usb EriC^^
<qwebirc55868> it loaded
<qwebirc55868> lotuspsychje: how do I install such an app
<EriC^^> qwebirc55868: ah cool, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<EriC^^> qwebirc55868: photorec isnt required unless the filesystem is damaged and the 'book keeping' is messed up, it won't be needed in your case if you can see the fs fine in windows
<qwebirc55868> let me open this chat on the damaged pc
<qwebirc55868> ubuntu one
<rannd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6ktkYbG2sH/
<rannd> these are my entry in /etc/apt/source.list
<rannd> there are the default entry for 16.04
<Catzzye> Hello Eric
<Catzzye> I am here now
<EriC^^> rannd: if you're not using libappstream3 then you can let apt "auto-remove" it, it's not an issue
<EriC^^> Catzzye: wb
<Catzzye> could you please paste what you wanted me to enter to terminal one more time
<EriC^^> rannd: you probably had something that depended on it and installed it, then removed that main app, so now it's in the unneeded auto-remove packages
<EriC^^> Catzzye: sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999
<rannd> EriC^^, I ran apt auto-remove , but is the same
<EriC^^> rannd: how do you mean? it still mentions it if you install another app?
<EriC^^> rannd: did it mention removing it when you did sudo apt-get autoremove?
<Catzzye> https://termbin.com/1mf3 EriC^^ tomreyn
<Catzzye> I found it
<rannd> EriC^^, all started from apt-get build-dep nmap , to compile nmap source
<Catzzye> Its the hidden NTFS one
<Catzzye> actually no
<EriC^^> Catzzye: are you sure? that's usually a manufacturers partition related to diagnostic tools
<Catzzye> that not it
<Catzzye> thats just the partition I made from my HD to put W10 on
<rannd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sYJMMvS4ZV/
<EriC^^> Catzzye: how big was the fs?
<Catzzye> 128GB Eric
<rannd> how am I solve this situation ?
<Catzzye> Soo probably around 120GB realistacally
<rannd> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<EriC^^> Catzzye: right it was a nvme that's 128gb right? no other partitions
<rannd> aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev ?
<Catzzye> yeah nvme m.2
<EriC^^> Catzzye: if ubuntu is having trouble finding the nvme, the easiest thing to do in my opinion if you want to get it asap would be to use the windows installer since you said it seems the files, and in the installer use the command prompt option, use diskpart to mount it to E: as well as your main drive to C: for instance and then use 'cp E:\....file C:\file'
<EriC^^> *it sees
<Catzzye> xd
<Catzzye> what haha
<rannd> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rannd>  builddeps:nmap : Depends: libgtk2.0-dev but it is not going to be installed
<rannd>                   Depends: liblinear-dev but it is not going to be installed
<rannd>                   Depends: libssl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<rannd> what is this ?
<EriC^^> rannd: please dont paste here, you already gave a link
<EriC^^> Catzzye: what's the issue? :D
<Catzzye> you meann err when I engage the W10 installation to head into the command prompt instead and than remount from C to E?
<Catzzye> I am just trying to wrap my head around this sorry
<EriC^^> Catzzye: yeah during the installation, before everything you can go to additional options or something, then command prompt, there use diskpart to mount the 2 volumes and copy the file
<Catzzye> 2 volumes?
<EriC^^> Catzzye: https://winaero.com/blog/open-command-prompt-boot-windows-10/
<Catzzye> yeah yeah I remember that trick
<rannd> ok
<rannd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TBV534sBqX/
<EriC^^> Catzzye: yes, the 128gb one, and the place you want to copy it to
<Catzzye> okay, I can try!
<rannd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RD24fr5GT5/
<rannd> nothing to do
<Catzzye> okay I have to switch PCs again
<Catzzye> soo please let me know again in a minute what should I Do
<Catzzye> thanks!
<EriC^^> Catzzye: alright
<EriC^^> no problem
<rander2> ok not I'm logged in
<Catzzye2> Hello!
<EriC^^> hello
<zette> Hello
<EriC^^> Catzzye2: let me know once you're at the command prompt
<leftyfb> Catzzye2: this is really a #windows support issue at this point. Ask them how to copy your files to a backup drive using a Windows installer usb
<Catzzye2> well I am in command prompt, but I am not sure if we should continue here
<Catzzye2> I don't wanna wreck the rules
<leftyfb> Catzzye2: /join #windows
<zette> Lonely :(
<martind_> Hello guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm trying to setup the workstation for web development. And I have trouble setup SublimeText3 with Sass. Could anyone help me with it? I have everything installed, but on Build I get [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'sass'
<lotuspsychje> !alis > zette
<ubottu> zette, please see my private message
<martind_> And I'm pretty sure sass is nstalled as I get martind@martind-ubuntu:~$ sass --version
<martind_> 1.19.0 compiled with dart2js 2.2.0
<martind_> What I do wrong?
<Catzzye2> well I joined Windows
<Catzzye2> should I just take this to someone there?
<rander2> what is the more little ubuntu distribution, ubuntu server ?
<zette> ubottu: How I see ur private msg?
<ubottu> zette: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Catzzye2: yeah, say you want to use diskpart to mount the nvme volume and the other volume and copy your file from nvme to the other
<rander2> I'm looking for a only text ubuntu distribution, and after ( eventually_) install X server
<plattkatt>  maybe debian?:)
<EriC^^> Catzzye2: just say that in the channel, somebody should offer some assistance, if not i can probably help you in ##linux or here if nobody minds, it's basically a couple of commands
<zette> ubottu: u r bot? :/
<ubottu> zette: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<idlemind> Catzzye2 you could always just try a bootable windows pe iso - not sure if it would detect the drive either though. https://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<bit3_p0_> 👌
<zette> Lonely :'(
<[itchyjunk]> what's the difference between `sudo apt install` and `sudo apt-get install` ?
<EriC^^> rander2: there's the mini iso which only installs what you ask it to, very minimal, and the server install iso if you want
<EriC^^> [itchyjunk]: apt is just a neater more evolved front end for apt-get,but it isn't really script compatible right now
<[itchyjunk]> hmm what does script compatible mean?
<EriC^^> [itchyjunk]: basically it gives colors, a nicer progress bar, and some other features
<[itchyjunk]> ahh i see
<Catzzye2> if you don't mind we can query eric
<EriC^^> Catzzye2: sure
<zette> Why I cnt using "./c configure && make" command?
<Blackfield> hello, I am a complete begin and wish to unstall latex so I can use it with vim. Before I used Texworks
<Blackfield> on windows
<Blackfield> -beginner
<EriC^^> !info latex
<ubottu> Package latex does not exist in bionic
<jmichel> texlive
<EriC^^> Blackfield: type 'sudo apt-get install texlive-full'
<Blackfield> I already did that
<Blackfield> should I got to latex channel?
<Blackfield> go
<EriC^^> Blackfield: what's the problem?
<Blackfield> EriC^^: well after doing that I can just write in vim as if it was texworks?
<ioria> !info vim-latexsuite
<ubottu> vim-latexsuite (source: vim-latexsuite): view, edit and compile LaTeX documents from within Vim. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.9.0-1 (bionic), package size 204 kB, installed size 724 kB
<Blackfield> I'm not technical at all, I study physics xD
<EriC^^> Blackfield: try installing the package ioria referred to above
<Blackfield> okay
<Blackfield> me downloading the packages using to command you recommended won't be a problem right?
<Bustin> Hello, I have a Lenovo ideapad 330 15ICH - which contains an onboard Intel UHD 630 grahpics card, and dedicated Nvidia GTX 1050. I would like to utilize the dedicated (nvidia) card all the time (there is no bios switch to do so, only switchable and onboard within), is there a way to achieve this, and eliminate screen tearing?
<EriC^^> Blackfield: yeah command line is the same basically
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: wich driver are you currently using?
<Blackfield> can I abort the installation somehow? it makes no sense to download all the packages
<Blackfield> if I only use like 20 max
<lordcirth__> Blackfield, if it is still downloading, not installing, you can safely use Ctrl-C to abort
<Blackfield> doesn't work :D well thanks anyway
<lordcirth__> But unless your internet is expensive, I would just let it
<JohnGavr> Anyone else hear a bip when stop music on external audio speakers?
<kadiro> heh
<kadiro> JohnGavr, I think that related to the player you use
<JohnGavr> kadiro, spotify, vlc, youtube
<JohnGavr> all the players?
<refhack> hi world
<zette> hi too world
<kadiro> hi refhack
<kadiro> JohnGavr, hmm thats weird
<refhack> how are you todayv"kadiro"
<kadiro> I'm good thanks refhack
<JohnGavr> kadiro, so weird... first time see that...
<kadiro> JohnGavr, is that for all videos/musics files or a specific audio file?
<JohnGavr> all the video/music
<JohnGavr> i hear a bip after 4-5 sec
<zette> :(
<zette> ubottu: u r bot? :/
<ubottu> zette: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kadiro> JohnGavr, check this https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/sound-alert.html.en
<kadiro> not sure if it is related to your problem though
<JohnGavr> kadiro, no it's not an alert sound
<JohnGavr> It's sounds like disable music driver
<JohnGavr> i use hdmi... you think its hdmi problem??
<JohnGavr> I will try another when i have the opportunity
<ekh> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on VMWware Fusion, but I keep getting "no root file system is defined". The thing is, I am not given any option prior to that or even to partition the hdd
<kadiro> It sound like the pcspkr driver is loaded, try may be to blacklist it
<JohnGavr> can you give me more info or a post?? i am totally noob on audio driver configuration
<JohnGavr> I'm just know the basics
<kadiro> JohnGavr, to check if that driver is loaded use this command: lsmod | grep pcspkr
<kadiro> if it doe not show anything then the driver is not loaded
<JohnGavr> no results
<kadiro> hmm
<JohnGavr> so weird
<EriC^^> ekh: are you sure the iso is good? checksummed? i'm assuming you mean 19.04 btw right?
<ekh> EriC^^: 9.04. iso from ubuntu server. I'll check the checksum now.
<lordcirth__> ekh, 9.04 was a decade ago.
<ekh> I am aware of that. Following pen test book.
<lordcirth__> Oh, I see
<lordcirth__> ekh, well, that's not supported here, sorry
<ekh> lordcirth__: I understand. I'd really appreciate if you can provide any tips. I can manage by myself with linux, but the fact this installation isn't providing me with any options is what frustrates me.
<kadiro> Is not karmic version no longer used?
<lordcirth__> ekh, you could try changing the virtualized hardware to imitate older stuff?
<EriC^^> ekh: usually no root filesystem found sounds like a bad iso, usually that happens as well if the usb is bad on barebone install attempts
<EriC^^> i'd think the hardware isnt related since the bootloader has the job of mounting everything
<EriC^^> well not really the bootloader but you know what i mean :D
<ekh> md5 checksum is fine
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: 418, and I am experiencing horrible screen tearing. If I use my onboard (intel uhd 630) card, there is little to no tearing. That being said, I need / want to utilize my dedicated card at all times.
<Bustin> ^ nvidia driver version. I have already tried other versions, and those also produce a lot of screen tearing.
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: 418 from stock or ppa?
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: yes
<Bustin> sec
<Bustin> proprietary, tested 418
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: did you try drivers from the ubuntu graphics ppa?
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: not yet, no.
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Bustin
<ubottu> Bustin: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: for GTX cards we reccomend
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: for example the 418.56 is on there
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: test drivers out until you get a smooth experience, if your card uses optimus set nvidia-settings to performance mode to use your nvidia card
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: thank you.
<JohnGavr> anyone knows how to configure the HDMI options?
<gorski> linux for human beings https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKx4Rag680g
<Catzzye2> tomreyn: Hey with a help of a EriC^^ we got the files off!!! crazyy!! it seems like maybe M.2 nvme thing didn't die after all
<Catzzye2> because the files are making a robocopy
<tomreyn> !cookie | Imagine this in blue color, EriC^^
<ubottu> Imagine this in blue color, EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Catzzye2> tomreyn: you're hereee
<EriC^^> lol blue why? xD windows theme?
<tomreyn> Catzzye2: congratulations. :)
<Catzzye2> you two are super sweet, thank you both so much
<EriC^^> damn you, now i want some blueberry goodies
<EriC^^> :)
<Catzzye2> =)
<nabukadnezar43> hello i'm using ubuntu budgie 19.04, everytime i start my pc after a shutdown it performs fsck on 1 disk
<nabukadnezar43> any idea what may be the cause?
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, what exactly are you seeing?
<tomreyn> nabukadnezar43: you storage may be physically decayed beyond repair, or your file system settings may be wrong,
<nabukadnezar43> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VSVSHPf74B/
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, What line is the fsck? I don't see it
<lotuspsychje> nabukadnezar43: share your full dmesg please
<tomreyn> i.e. the one without "...skipping..."
<tomreyn> nabukadnezar43: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<nabukadnezar43> here it is: https://termbin.com/nafj
<nabukadnezar43> it tells last mount time is in the future, that's weird
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, your hardware clock is set wrong. Are you dual-booting?
<nabukadnezar43> lordcirth__, no i'm not
<nabukadnezar43> i used to have arch before ubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> lordcirth__, how do i fix it? hwclock --systohc?
<dnscat> i heard arch is a lot of compiling
<lotuspsychje> offtopic dnscat
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: sorry for the highlight, i've tried every single driver version in the PPA, all have horrible screen tearing for me. I did read somewhere about "Reverse PRIME", are you familiar with it?
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, first check:  timedatectl | grep TZ
<lordcirth__> If that's "yes" then: sudo timedatectl set-local-rtc 0
<nabukadnezar43> lordcirth__, it says "no"
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: reverse prime?
<lordcirth__> Ok, so that's not the problem
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, perhaps your CMOS battery is dying?
<nabukadnezar43> lordcirth__, i'm on a laptop without a battery
<nabukadnezar43> would that be the cause?
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, normal battery != CMOS battery
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: where do you test the screen tearing exactly?
<nabukadnezar43> i know that, just a thought
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: moving windows, opening the application dash, scrolling on web pages. I can see a HUGE difference from using the onboard intel card, and then using the dedicated.
<nabukadnezar43> that little battery on the motherboard
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: that doesnt sound too bright, sudo lshw -C video plz?
<ekh> EriC^^, lordcirth__ thanks it works. changing the virtualized hw to older stuff did the trick.
<nabukadnezar43> lordcirth__, the thing is when i restart it doesn't fsck, but it does fsck after a start from a long powered off state
<lordcirth__> ekh, cool
<lordcirth__> nabukadnezar43, restarting probably doesn't drain the CMOS battery
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/sQy3Qc9f
<lotuspsychje> ekh: pentesting on a 10y old book & Os wont help you much for todays security
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: and your ubuntu version?
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: 19.04
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: did you compare this with LTS?
<ekh> lotuspsychje: I'll keep that in mind. At least I'll get the basics rather than guessing what each terminology means. Beside, I don't feel like buying a new book, this one is on my shelf, might as well use it :P
<lotuspsychje> ekh: also pentesting an EOL ubuntu server wont proof much neither
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: no I have not. I mean, formatting and/or installing LTS isn't too much, since I haven't done anything on this install as of yet. Would you recommend formatting / installing alongside and comparing tearing
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: try a liveusb 18.04 to see if you have it there
<Bustin> Will do and will report back. It's a shame, love Ubuntu, but the graphics hardware tradeoff for me sucks ( i do video editing, graphic design, amongst other things), so losing the dedicated to the onbard just to avoid tearing, or having a smooth experience, isn't ideal!
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: keep in mind non-lts can have unwanted behaviour
<Bustin> Yea, had a lot of issues on a non LTS, prior to 19.04
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: if you compare with LTS and works there, feel free to create a new bug on 19.04 or use existing one
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: did you also test a very latest driver from the ppa?
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: yes, 418, and 430.
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: ok tnx
<Bustin> will brb.
<sri-helikopter> cek
<suciip> ape
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: while you try things perhaps also share your dmesg, volunteers might find something there
<OerHeks> udin, ahmad what is the reason for this double login?
<udin> yes
<Bustin_> lotuspsychje: on 18.04 live usb. Now, ootb, it defaults to use the onboard nvidia, but if I add the PPA, install drivers, how to test nvidia functionality if it's requiring a restart, settings will revert
<Bustin_> i mean, defaults to use the onboard intel* my bad.
<Bustin_> brb
<admin9> ola
<hggdh> admin9: hello, can we help you?
<admin9> how do i create a own channel
<admin9> on this hexchat
<lordcirth__> admin9, on this server, freenode? Or your own server?
<OerHeks> admin9, register with #freenode and ask help in their channel?
<admin9> can be on the this server or my own server
<admin9> ok m seeking for it @OerHeks
<mrarm> Hello, what is the alternative of libegl1-mesa-drivers:i386 on newer releases of Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> alternative? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libegl1-mesa
<OerHeks> as of Xenial., that -driver package is a dummy https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libegl1-mesa-drivers
<qwebirc37076> hi
<qwebirc37076> hello
<Bashing-om> qwebirc37076: Your ubuntu support question ?
<kiwi_91> hi
<oopuguin> Ι use 18.04LTS o AMDAPU, to build vaapi acceleration is very easily.
<kiwi_91> my xrdp does not listen on port 3389, what could be wrong
<oopuguin> X windows engine userd by cinnamon.
<kiwi_91> oopuguin any ideas how to start xrdp?
<kiwi_91> i tried sudo service xrdp restart
<oopuguin> aa...to use remote desktop?
<oopuguin> wait a minute please.
<kiwi_91> yeah
<kiwi_91> i have access to the ssh
<paws> why is it that ubuntu will not accept any incoming connection whether is on ssh or http? ufw status shows as inactive
<kiwi_91> need to install xrdp to connect via remote desktop
<ryuo> paws: that's the default when no services are using a given port.
<kiwi_91> i installed it but it is not listening to 3389 port for some reasons
<paws> ryuo: so how can i make it to allow ssh port 22
<ryuo> paws: ... enable an ssh server?
<paws> yea
<oopuguin> Sorry, i found japanese resources. you only read source code, your wish will come true. https://cpoint-lab.co.jp/article/201806/3238/
<paws> ryuo: sudo service ssh status shows that its Active: active (running)
<ryuo> paws: ss -ltn | grep :22
<paws> LISTEN 0 128 0.0.0.0:22 0.0.0.0:* ||| LISTEN 0 128 [::]:22 [::]:*
<paws> thats the two lines i see
<ryuo> paws: are you able to connect from localhost?
<oopuguin> sudo vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<paws> when i am on the server itself and i do "ssh user@192.168.0.100" yea it connects me
<oopuguin> i don't recommend to use port 22
<mrarm> OerHeks, exactly becuase it's a dummy I am asking this question
<ryuo> wait... it's behind NAT?
<paws> yea
<mrarm> the libegl1-mesa-drivers:i386 package went missing but the libs are missing
<ryuo> paws: where's the remote client in relation to this server?
<mrarm> I am currently using libegl1-mesa-dev:i386 as a workaround but that's ugly
<paws> same network
<ryuo> paws: same LAN?
<paws> yea
<ryuo> paws: and what error do you get?
<paws> putty, just says Network error: connection refused
<ryuo> do you have the correct host?
<paws> yea
<paws> i type the ip not the host
<ryuo> that should suffice, but i can't verify it.
<paws> the ubuntu can ping google.ca no issues
<paws> so there is network there
<paws> it just not letting me ssh to it
<guimo> Hi. ifconfig up/down is inverted. I can power the LAN-port on with "ifconfig enp14s0 down", but the network-manager think its powered-off. How can I solve this?
<oopuguin> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update, after "sudo apt get install va-driver-all"
<ryuo> ... that has nothing to do with being able to access the server.
<ryuo> paws: if your client is on a remote network, NAT will prevent you from reachingi t.
<paws> same lan
<ryuo> so you say, but what could be interferring?
<lordcirth__> guimo, What Ubuntu version?
<paws> ryuo: same thing happens when i try to connect to the apache.. it doesnt load
<paws> its like not accepting any connections
<ryuo> paws: can you get the iptables output?
<leftyfb> paws: are these 2 physical machines on the same network or is one of them a VM of some sort?
<guimo> lordcirth__: xenial
<paws> the ubuntu is on vmware esxi
<leftyfb> paws: Then I question whether it's actually on the same network
<ryuo> could it be that the network setup isn't allowing it on the same network?
<leftyfb> paws: you are probably NAT'd unless you setup a bridged interface
<oopuguin> currently, we can get vaapi power
<paws> i have another freepbx machine on that same esxi host and on the same vm network, and i just tried to ssh to it and it didnt work
<leftyfb> paws: lets try this. What is the ip address of your ubuntu machine?
<paws> 192.168.0.84
<leftyfb> paws: ok, ping it from your Windows box.
<paws> Reply from 192.168.0.84: bytes=32 time=631ms TTL=128
<leftyfb> paws: also, above you said you wre trying "ssh user@192.168.0.100"
<leftyfb> paws: shouldn't you be using .84?
<paws> i just typed 100 randomly
<paws> but its 84
<leftyfb> ok
<leftyfb> paws: turn off the ubuntu machine completely. Then try pinging again
<paws> ok
<paws> i just hit halt
<leftyfb> paws: and can you ping it from your windows machine?
<paws> Pinging 192.168.0.84 with 32 bytes of data:
<paws> Reply from 192.168.0.5: Destination host unreachable.
<paws> Request timed out.
<leftyfb> paws: also, I just noticed you said you cannot ssh to your pbx machine either. Is that correct?
<leftyfb> paws: please don't paste more than 1 line here. Use pastebin for more than 1 or 2 lines.
<paws> from the pbx to the ubuntu
<paws> sorry
<leftyfb> paws: can you ssh to the pbx from windows?
<paws> yes
<leftyfb> paws: how did you install Ubuntu? Where did you get the iso from?
<paws> from ubuntu.com it used to running well for a year or so
<paws> it just stopped recently and i made no changes on it whatsoever
<paws> i havent logged in on it for a while :)
<leftyfb> paws: bring it back up and lets do some more troubleshooting with it
<paws> its on
<leftyfb> paws: sudo lsof -i :22
<paws> sshd 1914 root 3u IPv4 1938 050 TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<leftyfb> paws: can you ssh to yourself on the machine?
<paws> sshd 1914 root 4u IPv6 1940 0t0 TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)
<paws> you want me to ssh user@192.168.0.84 from the machine?
<leftyfb> yes
<paws> yup, i enter the password and im in
<leftyfb> paws: sudo iptables -L -n # use pastebin
<paws> i type exit and i get Connection to 192.168.0.84 closed.
<paws> https://pastebin.com/raw/ua95CE5B
<paws> (i had to manually type it)
<leftyfb> paws: it's been a long time since I've played with vmware. Is there some mechanism to setup a firewall out of band from the guest VM's?
<paws> there is no firewall i dont run anything on it
<leftyfb> paws: do you have another machine on the network that can run nmap?
<de-facto> it might be behind a NAT?
<leftyfb> de-facto: we already established it's not
<de-facto> ok :)
<paws> yea
<paws> the pbx
<leftyfb> paws: sudo nmap -p22 192.168.0.84
<paws> hum
<paws> now i can connect to it from my pbx
<paws> 5mins ago i could not..
<paws> makes 0 sense
<paws> 22/tcp open ssh
<leftyfb> paws: try from putty
<paws> no go
<pipegeek> Hiya folks!  Question: is there any way to install e.g. libraries via Gnome Software?  I'm writing up instructions for people to configure our VPN, and was dismayed that it looks like searching for library package names there (for instance network-manager-l2tp) yields no results.
<leftyfb> paws: if you can ssh from the pbx but not from windows, it's either a windows problem or an ESXI or a network/vlan/nat problem. Not ubuntu.
<de-facto> is putty and pbx in the same network segment relative to the vmware?
<pipegeek> Is the only way to install support l2tp support in gnome in a standard ubuntu install without opening a terminal?
<pipegeek> err, *is there any
<leftyfb> pipegeek: the network-manager-l2tp is part of the universe repo
<leftyfb> pipegeek: but yeah, the software center typically has mostly GUI and desktop applications
<paws> de-facto: yes they are
<paws> okay leftyfb i will investigate..
<de-facto> maybe try to get error logs both from client and server if you can ssh to it from pbx
<pipegeek> leftyfb, is there any gui way to install things that don't fit into that set?  I mean, network-manager-l2tp-gnome is a gui package, but not visible in Software
<leftyfb> pipegeek: it's not a gui exactly. It's an extention to a gui application
<de-facto> pipegeek, why not bake a "pure meta package" like a dummy depending on all what you need and let them double click on that deb?
<pipegeek> leftyfb, that's not a bad idea and I may
<pipegeek> but hmm... that's interesting.  Is there a piece of metadata on packages that determines whether or not Software exposes them?  Because I wonder if that's a bug that could be opened against that package
<leftyfb> pipegeek: that's not a bug
<pipegeek> installing the UI for supporting new VPN types seems like a relatively nontechnical thing, and something that end users might reasonably want to do through a gui
<leftyfb> pipegeek: the software center does not list every single package
<pipegeek> oh, yes, I know
<pipegeek> I'm asking how software center makes the determination about which packages to make visible
<pipegeek> and if it's based on metadata in the individual packages, whether that could be changed for the network-manager-.*-gnome packages
<pipegeek> ie, if it would be reasonable to open a feature request bug against those packages to make that request
<pipegeek> because those seem like good candidates for exposure through Software
<pipegeek> "L2TP Support for GNOME"
<leftyfb> pipegeek: try #ubuntu-devel
<admin9> #help
<pipegeek> okie doke! thanks leftyfb :)
<admin9> chanserv
<de-facto> admin9, http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html :)
<ioria> pipegeek, it's an add-on of gnome control center
<ioria> pipegeek, click on it and install
<pipegeek> ioria, AH!
<pipegeek> I just saw it!  I didn't notice that that was a thing
<pipegeek> thanks!
<ioria> no problem
<pipegeek> ioria, sweeeet
<ioria> lol
<pipegeek> haha
<pipegeek> anyway, thanks all, seeya later
<electricityZZZZ> i'm trying to apt install python3.6-venv on an up to date install of ubuntu 18.04 but am getting this error message:  python3.6-venv : Depends: python3.6 (= 3.6.7-1~18.04) but 3.6.8-1+xenial1 is to be installed . any clues?
<lordcirth__> electricityZZZZ, do you have any PPA's installed?
<electricityZZZZ> yeah i think so
<electricityZZZZ> here's what i've got: https://paste.rs/vr9
<electricityZZZZ> i've seen people talking about (potentially forcefully) uninstalling python 3.6 and then reinstalling. is that going to muck up my system state or should i try that?
<lordcirth__> electricityZZZZ, I would not recommend that
<electricityZZZZ> yeah it looks like it wants to install a bunch of stuff
<OerHeks> paste the output of: apt policy python3
<electricityZZZZ> err uninstall a bunch of stuff,... so what other ideas do you have then?
<OerHeks> that would give a clue where it came from
<electricityZZZZ> here's apt policy python3    https://paste.rs/k4N
<OerHeks> that looks sound
<Exterminador> hi guys. before I go nuts, I had this issue with GCC trying to compile InspIRCd: https://github.com/inspircd/inspircd/issues/1623#issue-439762728
<electricityZZZZ> i think this is a longstanding install of 16.04 that i upgraded to 18.04,... i've run apt update & upgrade
<lordcirth__> electricityZZZZ, what about apt full-upgrade?
<OerHeks> ^
<Exterminador> any ideas/hints? Xubuntu 18.04 LTS, updated today
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: how did you upgrade it?
<electricityZZZZ> sudo apt full upgrade gives me 0 to do across the board
<electricityZZZZ> i dont really remember i think that ubuntu asked me at some point and i was like sure what the hell i feel like trying a footgun ;)
<OerHeks> Exterminador, without proper info, nobody can .. and that issue has been answered :-D
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, someone in ##programming might know?
<OerHeks> or  #inspircd on irc.inspircd.org
<Exterminador> OerHeks, lordcirth__: main question is: 2 days ago it compiled flawlessly. but as I needed to change the installation paths, I've recompiled today and no spark  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<OerHeks> oh, good to tell that after some answers..
<electricityZZZZ> ...should i just blow away my ubuntu install and start from scratch?
<OerHeks> so, do you have any idea, Exterminador ?
<Exterminador> it compiles the IRCd well, untill it reaches that module. I'm already in touch with the InspIRCd team and they don't seem to know either. GCC is broken?
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: you changed your apt sources between the error message you posted here initially occurred and when you ran "apt policy python3", giving tzhis output https://paste.rs/k4N
<tomreyn> keep things stable or discuss what you're changing while you're geeting support here.
<electricityZZZZ> changed my apt sources? i haven't changed my system at all during this discussion actually (to my knowledge)
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: sorry, my mistake there, i mixed up python3 and python3.6-venv packages. please post:   apt policy python3.6-venv
<electricityZZZZ> here i'll run it again: https://paste.rs/r2N
<electricityZZZZ> i posted that, if you scroll up. but i'll run that again and post it again, in the unlikely chance that something changed
<lordcirth__> electricityZZZZ, no, you did 'apt policy python3', but we want 'apt policy python3.6-venv' now
<electricityZZZZ> here, i ran it apt policy python3.6-venv again :https://paste.rs/xnU
<electricityZZZZ> ah ok my bad there
<Azrael_-> hi
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: "apt policy python3.6-venv"
<electricityZZZZ> without sudo?
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: so what you posted earlier at    https://paste.rs/r2N   refers to a package   python3.6  version 3.6.8-1+xenial1    so we also need    apt policy python3.6
<electricityZZZZ> here it is without sudo: https://paste.rs/G0O
<Azrael_-> i try to run "update-rc.d apache2 remove" but get this error message: "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/apache2 exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)". this is 14.04.6 but unfortunately the hoster doesn't support any newer version yet. what does this message mean?
<seven-eleven> do packages installed with snap take much more disk space than installed with apt, because snap packages contain all dependencies the application needs and doesn't use system wide installed packages as dependencies?
<electricityZZZZ> per your request, here is apt policy python3.6    https://paste.rs/XUX
<tomreyn> Azrael_-: sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 is no longer supported here.
<lordcirth__> seven-eleven, most snaps depend on the snap 'core' which deduplicates some of the bulk. But it will still use a bit more, probably
<Azrael_-> not even some hints? i know you didn't purge all the ancient knowledge yet :)
<lordcirth__> Azrael_-, 14.04 is just going to keep causing you problems until you fix it
<seven-eleven> lordcirth__, oh wow, I didn't know about snap core. so the snap core decides how bleeding edge or old their core libraries should be for their devs
<lordcirth__> seven-eleven, snaps can depend on different versions of core, I believe.
<seven-eleven> lordcirth__, and if the devs want to use newer libraries they can just add it to their snap package
<seven-eleven> lordcirth__, mmhm interesting
<Azrael_-> lordcirth__: i know, but unfortunately this crappy hoster doesn't supporty any newer version on his vps yet. i know switching, but for now i have to stick with it for some time
<lordcirth__> Azrael_-, can't you just upgrade it with do-release-upgrade?
<tomreyn> Azrael_-: talk to your hoster, maybe they have a long term support contract.
<Azrael_-> tomreyn: they're just lazy
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: that python3.6 report shows a version for xenial was installed, but the repository it came from is no longer in APT's sources.list, but because its version is later than the available version in 18.04, the xenial package is kept
<Azrael_-> lordcirth__: i admit i didn't try. i'm mostly a debian guy and thus not that familiar with ubuntu
<electricityZZZZ> have i answered everybody's questions about the state of my system? sorry about my not spotting the correct package name once above.
<lordcirth__> !eolupgrade | Azrael_-
<ubottu> Azrael_-: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<electricityZZZZ> TJ-: ok, how do i rememdy that?
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: you could do "sudo apt install python3.6=3.6.7-1~18.04
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: the =xxxxx installs the specific version you request
<electricityZZZZ> do i need to also tell it to install a bunch of other packages or will it handle the dependencies correctly?
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: it should handle the rest correctly if no other dependencies further on have problems like this one did
<electricityZZZZ> ok, here goes...
<electricityZZZZ> sigh  https://paste.rs/KBu
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: it is possible that python3.6 depends on lots of other Xenial packages you've got installed, in which case they'd all need to be removed and the Bionic replacements installed. This should happen automagically but...!
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: It seems at one time you installed python 3.6 on Xenial from some 3rd party, then removed the repository info from sources.list.
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: we would probably have to assume you have other such foreign packages / package versions? this situation should not occur in the first place on system which is managed well. here's a way you can identify the packages you need to clean up: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: you could try removing the existing python3.6 which would then no longer depend on the other packages, which might make them 'autoremove' candidates
<electricityZZZZ> admittedly i wont hate on ubuntu since ive had this system for a while but yeah itd be nice if i dont have to spend hours cleaning up
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: you make the mess, you gets to clean it up :D
<TJ-> electricityZZZZ: see tomreyn's comment abouve and his tool to identify the foreign packages
<Azrael_-> lordcirth__: ok, this is an openvz-environment. so i don't have any control over the kernel and upgrading everything else without the kernel with such a big gap will also most certainly cuase problems
<electricityZZZZ> ok im running this random script as sudo
<electricityZZZZ> so then you want me to run sudo apt purge -qq apt-show-versions   ?
<lordcirth__> Azrael_-, ah. Well, looks like you're stuck until you switch to a proper VPS
<Azrael_-> arg, just realized it is still running 3.13.0-042stab136.1 :(
<tomreyn> Azrael_-: yes, openvz is really dead for ~ 10 years
<Azrael_-> what's the current virtualization solution with the least overhead?
<TJ-> openvz is linux containers :)
<tomreyn> that is, the old implementation, based on a linux-vserver fork
<tomreyn> which this must be, based on the kernel version
<electricityZZZZ> im afraid to muck with these packages https://paste.rs/hS0
<TJ-> I fondly recall Virtuzzo, its forerunner, in the dim distant origins of the universe :)
<Exterminador> iirc properly, I had a hosting running OpenVZ.. I asked for an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and they said that there's no kernel to support the OS (or something similar)
<lordcirth__> Azrael_-, depends. LXC will get you a container with a shared kernel. For a true VM, KVM.
<lordcirth__> Xen might actually be faster, but is very different / harder
<Azrael_-> yeah, running a few xen hosts myself. always thought with other containers like openvz you could constraint the vms in a higher detail
<tomreyn> TJ-: it seems you're right, i am wrong, and openvz was never based on linux-vservers.
<TJ-> tomreyn: As I recall the 'open' was when virtuozzo went partly FOSS in order to get it into mainline, which took over a decade as it was
<tomreyn> i only remember a ig mess, replaced be a not-yet-ready solution called lxc.
<TJ-> but it is the origins of all the namespace/cgroup/seccomp et al work
<tomreyn> https://wiki.openvz.org/Comparison has an overview
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: so those packages in the upper list are installed on your system, via apt / dpkg, but there is no apt source available for them. Either purge them or configure an apt repository you trust which provides packages in versions compatible to your ubuntu release.
<electricityZZZZ> ...realistically a ubuntu user will (1) need to use python and (2) encounter packages which are outside of apt management.... is there a reasonable other way?
<electricityZZZZ> i would guess that making my own apt package is filled with ifs and buts and i would need to register to become a package maintainer and blahblah i simply don't have time to do that
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: the packages in the lower list are installed on your system, via apt / dpkg, but there is no apt repository configured for the very *version* they are installed in (but for a lower version). Either downgrade (or purge and reinstall) them or configure an apt repository you trust which provides these packages in these or newer versions, and in versions compatible to your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: you could use snaps instead, but YMMV.
<electricityZZZZ> touching my nvidia drivers scares me i forget how i installed the latest ones
<electricityZZZZ> i dont understand why or how python is installed on my system outside of some apt thing
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: there are python modules available via apt, and via pip (maybe prefer apt, but replace them by pip downloaded modules in a restricted users' home directory when newer module versions or modules not available via apt are needed needed). python is part of ubuntu, and ubuntu depends on it to work properly, so do not mix the two on an administrative level (root). use virtualenv's.
<electricityZZZZ> so will sudo apt-get purge python3.6    then autoremove, autoclean and install python3.6 take care of that ? if so how do i restore my other packages after doing that...
<Ben64> i wouldn't purge python, sounds like a bad idea
<electricityZZZZ> can i install a more recent version of python (like 3.7) and then point everything at that?
<OerHeks> removing a core python 3.6 .. not wise, and already answered by tomreyn
<Ben64> electricityZZZZ: install the versions that are in the default repository
<Younder> You need to program each and very step using a provisoner to get such a complete restore. It is a lot of work, but the results can be mazing in case of major malfunction. As usual pupplet, chef, ansible or saltstack are available. Anyone will do but I hear SaltStack scales better in HPC environments with 100'ds of computers.
<mloza> Hello, I'm using ubuntu bionic and I have set dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn't set /etc/resolv.conf when restart networking
<EriC^^> mloza: i think you need to set them in the files of /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d and then restart resolvconf
<electricityZZZZ> https://paste.rs/NIF    problems installing python3.7*
<EriC^^> mloza: https://datawookie.netlify.com/blog/2018/10/dns-on-ubuntu-18.04/
<Bashing-om> mloza: netplan now controls networking. See if : https://blog.ubuntu.com/2017/12/01/ubuntu-bionic-netplan helps .
<electricityZZZZ> oh interesting, i can tell it to install python3.7-venv manually and that works fine
<mloza> I don't want to use netplan. How can I make it traditional just by setting it /etc/network/interfaces will change the nameserver in /etc/resolve.conf?
<tomreyn> electricityZZZZ: i got disconnected, here's what i saw / wrote: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mk9Vz3HpHQ/
<electricityZZZZ> oh interesting, i can tell it to install python3.7-venv manually and that works fine
<electricityZZZZ> so i'm just substituting python3 with python3.7 in my command line diahhrea that i'm following and so far everything is working fine
<EriC^^> mloza: https://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces
<OerHeks> mloza, not, see EriC^^ answer
<Younder> Remember that python 2.7 is still the standard ubuntu interface code, so making python 3.x search as pyton on the command line can fuck up the interface
<electricityZZZZ> lol python2.7 ... im leaving python3.6 as the default but am manually invoking 3.7 to create my virtualenv and then working within that (im assuming the virtualenv sets my python version to what i used to create it...)
<Younder> I did that mistake once. Half the setting in meues stopped working.
<electricityZZZZ> menus? you mean like gui stuff?
<electricityZZZZ> i dont really use the gui i just need my system to work
<artyx> every once in awhile theres something in the gui thats worth using though (saves time/effort)
<artyx> plus.. web surfing in chrome/ff > surfing in w3m .. even if you can point/click
<electricityZZZZ> which should be a command line utility
<Younder> Well much of the programs like 'settings' are written in python.
<electricityZZZZ> yeah the browser is the only ui i use
<artyx> does anyone here mess with cpu pinning?
<artyx> I bought a 12 core amd .. and noticed that its missing several cores .. for a 12 core cpu i have cores listed up to 14.
<electricityZZZZ> there are weird problems with the gui setup in ubuntu. like i tried to use a wacom tablet and to make it work i have to log into xorg-gnome and then log back into "ubuntu" ... logging directly into ubuntu makes it not work... when it does work it works brilliantly however
<artyx> but i bet it works better using the whackem in xorg/beaver/whatever than the console
<electricityZZZZ> ok within my python3.7-venv i am getting this error: https://paste.rs/oH2
<artyx> electricityZZZZ apt-cache search cmake?
<electricityZZZZ> yeah ok sorry dumb question there
<artyx> You probably need to install cmake ...
<electricityZZZZ> you would think pip would take care of that
<artyx> yes and no ... cmake != python is it?
<artyx> pip is for python based package management i thought
<Younder> nop
 * electricityZZZZ wants to install software on his system and have it Just Work not spend time telling computers what he means
<Younder> electricityZZZZ, don't we all
<artyx> electricityZZZZ: You picked an interesting distribution for that =)
<artyx> Ive been working since 4/14 on my ubuntu 18/win10 setup
<electricityZZZZ> are you guys nixos afficionados? i read some forum posts and got turned off
<tomreyn> artyx: about your cpu cores not being detected, if you'Re looking for help with it, provide more information and output.
<Younder> I still uise apache
<artyx> tomreyn : Sure, its a 12 core cpu.  I noticed cpuinfo is missing 3,11,13 and instead has 12 and 14
<artyx> Is that a normal affair?
<artyx> getting into this whole cpu pinning concept to improve guest performance even more
<tomreyn> no, not commonly to be expected
<tomreyn> !details | artyx
<ubottu> artyx: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<artyx> esp since on a 6 core i opened up like 4 HEVC 1080p vids and they started descyncing
<tomreyn> apparently you're referring to some virtualization, you're not discussing which ubuntu version this is about, which cpu exactly etc.
<artyx> The details, is I was engaging in a friendly question to the (1524?!?!?) participants of the channel, wagering that at least one active particpant might elucidate a similar behavior on their own cpu
<artyx> where proc/cpuinfo's cores are not all sequential, but they'd have to have a pretty big cpu. so for a dual core system, or laptop. probably not
<artyx> I am looking for no support, its idle curiosity
<tomreyn> oh, i see. then it's just the wrong channel
<artyx> Is there #ubuntu-community-chat-not-support?
<tomreyn> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> there is also #ubuntu-discuss
<tomreyn> we just keep it to support here since it can get busy. thanks.
<electricityZZZZ> yeah well i got my software package working, so there you have it. installing python3.7 will remedy a borked default python install. pretty valuable advice if i do say so myself :-P feel free to post on some board and claim credit
<artyx> So this is a support channel dedicated to the installer? (the unique part of ubuntu)
<Sleaker> artyx: not just the installer.
<artyx> the repos?
<artyx> I want to make sure i understand scope as not to waste anyone elses time.  (And asking what the scope of #ubuntu is on ubuntu discussion probably violates discussion somehow)
<artyx> -drive file=/dev/sdc,if=none,format=raw,cache=none,id=hd0 -device virtio-scsi-pci,id=scsi -device scsi-block,drive=hd0,bus=scsi.0-device scsi-block,drive=drive0,bus=virtio-scsi-pci
<causative> I'm trying to create a silent .wav of length 1 second with *exactly* the same characteristics as another .wav, at least the same sampling rate and bitrate, so that I can, I hope, append the silent .wav to the other one using sox with zero loss
<causative> I have found that even if the sampling rate is the same, sox will have a slight loss when concatenating the two files, which is unacceptable
<kadiro> causative, try ffmpeg
<causative> that's what I was using
<kadiro> using for concat or generate
<causative> to generate the silent wav
<causative> ffmpeg will concat as well?
<kadiro> ok you can also use it to concat
<kadiro> yes
<kadiro> ffmpeg -f concat -i input.txt -codec copy generated_wav
<de-facto> ​/JOIN #ffmpeg
<kadiro> inside your input.txt you have something like: file 'silent.wav' next line file 'otherwav.wav'
<causative> eh, that gives far worse results, can barely even understand the otherwav.wav from within generated.wav, so much static
<kadiro> causative, otherwav.wav is an example use the exact naming for your wav file
<causative> of course, I did
<causative> and I can understand it a little if I listen hard through the static
<kadiro> causative, I found a solution here ( https://superuser.com/questions/587511/concatenate-multiple-wav-files-using-single-command-without-extra-file ) with the ffmpeg may be it need transcoding it
<bfhsoftware> hello!! i need to active the FB ! FrameBuffer in Console tty1, please anyone can i helpme?
<bfhsoftware> hello?
<tomreyn> !details | hi bfhsoftware, please
<ubottu> hi bfhsoftware, please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<bfhsoftware> ok! sorry
<tomreyn> bfhsoftware: no need to be sorry there ;-)  - just provide some more info, start with the ubuntu version you are running there, explain what's the bigger issue you're trying to solve, and what brought you towards this possible solution.
<tomreyn> !xy | bfhsoftware: so far, it sounds like an X<->Y issue to me
<Iknus_50> hi guys
<tomreyn> bom tarde, Iknus_50, are you in need of some ubuntu support by chance?
<bfhsoftware> i need to active the FB ! FrameBuffer in Console tty1, i try to do a modprobe viafb and this is not work, and i think... i need to put a DRM module to kernel?
<OerHeks> framebuffer to tty1 .. you want to play a movie or something?
<bfhsoftware> ubuntu 16.04 desktop,
<bfhsoftware> i try to use advancemame! is a game yes
<tomreyn> bfhsoftware: is this ARM hardware? maybe ask in #ubuntu-arm then
<bfhsoftware> not, is a normal computer
<tomreyn> viafb is the frame buffer device driver for Graphics chips of VIA UniChrome (Pro) Family (CLE266,PM800/CN400,P4M800CE/P4M800Pro/ CN700/VN800,CX700/VX700,P4M890) and Chrome9 Family (K8M890,CN896 /P4M900,VX800)
<tomreyn> weren't those last produced aeons ago?
<tomreyn> it seems to be still supported as a module on 18.04 LTS, though.
<lwlvl> hello everybody!
<tomreyn> bfhsoftware: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/fb/viafb.txt is the manual, but note https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Via_Technologies
<tomreyn> hi lwlvl
<lwlvl> I have a fresh installed Lenovo Yoga 330, which fails to come back from sleep immediately. After a time of let's say 1 minute, the screen comes back suddenly. The strange behavior is, that when I execute pm-suspend as root, I can wake up the notebook instantly and the screen comes back. But when I close the lid instead, the behavior mentioned earlier comes into play.
<lwlvl> okay...I think the time until the screen comes back is about 3 minutes, not 1
<swift110> hmm
<lwlvl> https://bpaste.net/show/8d5aacc69676 <--- kernel-log
<lwlvl> I have an assumption, that the ath-driver is causing the delay...but unsure....
<lwlvl> the behaviour is also reproduceable while flightmode (okay, the ath-driver may be still loaded...)
<bfhsoftware> tomreyn, i have this message https://bpaste.net/show/2802e93fe8c6
<tomreyn> bfhsoftware: i'm afraid i know nothing at all about this module, can't help there.
<bfhsoftware> exits any module generic?
<Guest94823> buenas
<lwlvl> I think it's not related to the ath-driver...I unloaded it from the kernel, but the behaviour of black screen is still existent....there's also no way to use a propretiary graphic-driver since it's running with i915.
<tomreyn> lwlvl: well you have a kernl oops about ath10k in your log when resuming, this suggests a module or firmware issue.
<tomreyn> the message before it happens is   ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: unsupported HTC service id: 1536
<tomreyn> i'd suggest you search this.
<lwlvl> tomreyn, I unloaded the module ath10k_pci before closing the lid...same issue....
<lwlvl> (I also checked that it was unloaded)
<tomreyn> lwlvl: i'm looking at line 955 and following of https://bpaste.net/show/8d5aacc69676 - where the module was loaded.
<tomreyn> also this may be worth researching, printed when preparing to enter suspend:   ideapad_laptop: Unknown event: 10
<qwebirc78446> Hiya. Currently having some 18.04 install issues
<lwlvl> tomreyn, yes, I see...I googled the message, analysing the results.
<lwlvl> tomreyn, but the issue persists, when I unload the module and close the lid....
<Bashing-om> !details | qwebirc78446
<ubottu> qwebirc78446: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<lwlvl> tomreyn, when I force the notebook into suspend by "pm-suspend" as root, everything works fine....
<tomreyn> lwlvl: you can post another log when you boot + suspend after blacklisting the module (and ensuring it is unloaded)
<lwlvl> tomreyn, okay...one second...
<qwebirc78446> I have currently just installed it on my machine(which has grub
<tomreyn> lwlvl: maybe investigage systemd-inhibit
<tomreyn> lwlvl: maybe investigate     systemd-inhibit --list    and see whether any of those get in the way.
<tomreyn> hi qwebirc78446
<tomreyn> please describe how the installation doesn't seem to be working properly
<qwebirc78446> When I start Ubuntu, I get the Ubuntu symbol and the 4 loading dots
<qwebirc78446> Afterwards, the screen blacks and I am then presented with a wall of text that looks like [ OK  ] important boot stuff here
<qwebirc78446> After the initial load, it flickers
<qwebirc78446> On and off, including when I load a terminal with alt+f2
<tomreyn> lwlvl: see also logind.conf(5)
<qwebirc78446> I can not access a terminal for more than a few seconds, though when I re enter it, it remembers where I was
<lwlvl> tomreyn, I put a few lines in logind.conf (after the problem appeared): HandleLidSwitch=ignore HandleSuspendKey=ignore HandleLidSwitchExternalPower=ignore
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: so you're saying the installation went fine, but there are problems afterwards, right?
<lwlvl> tomreyn, but only to prevent it from failing....
<qwebirc78446> Currently on my phone for this chat, so if I'm slow to respond,
<qwebirc78446> I apologise
<lwlvl> tomreyn, I'll blacklist the module right now and make a new log
<qwebirc78446> Tomreyn yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: can you switch to a tty?
<lwlvl> tomreyn, are there any services like "wgetpaste" in ubuntu to pipe the output directly to a pastebin?
<tomreyn> !tty | qwebirc78446
<ubottu> qwebirc78446: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | lwlvl
<ubottu> lwlvl: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<qwebirc78446> Briefly, but the screen is flickering  so I'm kicked out every few seconds
<qwebirc78446> It remembers where I last left though
<tomreyn> lwlvl: we also use   cat /etc/os-release  | nc termbin.com 9999   here, since netcat is installed by default.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: oh that's on a tty, not a terminal, right?
<tomreyn> like, not a terminal window
<lwlvl> tomreyn, okay....reboot...let's see, what it brings.
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn, yeah,  a tty.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: okay, can you boot to the recovery menu?
<tomreyn> !recovery | qwebirc78446
<ubottu> qwebirc78446: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<causative> thanks kadiro I was able to get it to work and it does seem to be lossless after combining 300+ files in this way
<kadiro> causative, no problem
<lwlvl> tomreyn, "blacklist ath10k_pci" wasn't working. (I put the line into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist)
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn, doing so now. It's loading,  but now it's flickering again
<qwebirc78446> Last thing on the list was under manager for uid 122
<qwebirc78446> user*
<lwlvl> tomreyn, maybe better blacklisting "ath"?
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn: got to a stable recovery mode tty
<lwlvl> tomreyn, blacklist ath didn't work either.
<tomreyn> lwlvl: blacklist ath10k_core
<tomreyn> lwlvl: that's th emodule which was failing. also, lsmod to see which ones are loaded
<tomreyn> and you might need to update-initramfs if those get loaded early
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: great, so you see the menu now?
<qwebirc78446> Well, it's just the terminal. Not a gui
<qwebirc78446> I have root access to everything I would need to do though
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: this is what the recovery menu look like https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2019/03/ubuntu-recovery-root.jpg
<tomreyn> i.e., without the shell prompt executed, yet
<qwebirc78446> Oh, no not there. I am currently in the shell, as if I had one open on my machine
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: i'd like you to get online (enable networking), that's why i'm asking
<atem_> hi
<lwlvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cj3G5JJCGt/
<lwlvl> still loaded?!
<atem_> where are you from
<lwlvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBFgBQ2wRH/
<atem_> iron man dead
<lwlvl> tomreyn, my blacklist-commands don't seem to prevent module loading...
<tomreyn> lwlvl: if the file name is indeed /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it may just be ignored. you need to have it end in .conf, i think
<lwlvl> tomreyn, cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath10k_core.conf
<tomreyn> !ot | atem_
<ubottu> atem_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lwlvl> tomreyn, that's why i don't get it...
<atem_> hi
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn what do I need networking to do?
<atem_> hi
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: helps installing updates and sharing output from your system with us.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: maybe let's take a step back. do you have a way to find out the name of the installer ISO file you downloaded?
<qwebirc78446> It was part of an automatic update from the update manager
<tomreyn> lwlvl: so you tried updating the initramfs after adding the blacklist? you could also try a kernel command line parameter to block this module. you could try to rfkill the hardware if it's wireless.
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn I don't know where it's from, other than the software manager of 16.04
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: so you didn't install ubuntu 18.04 freshly, but you did a system upgrade from an earlier ubuntu release?
<qwebirc78446> Yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: so you upgraded from ubuntu 16.04 to ubuntu 18.04 ?
<qwebirc78446> Yes
<qwebirc78446> So this is going to be a nightmare, isn't it?
<lwlvl> tomreyn, I'm relatively new to ubuntu, is there a tool to get the initramfs updated?
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: no, i'm just asking for clarification since you said "<qwebirc78446> Hiya. Currently having some 18.04 install issues" initially, which sounds like a fresh install
<lwlvl> tomreyn, update-initramfs looks good?
<tomreyn> lwlvl: yes, that's why i mentioned it earlier ;)
<lwlvl> tomreyn, update-initramfs -u ;)
<lwlvl> running...
<qwebirc78446>  Ok. I can get into an 18.04 terminal at least
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: okay, but you have no internet access, right?     ping -c3 google.com      reports 100% packet loss?
<lwlvl> tomreyn, still loaded...even with an updated initramfs
<qwebirc78446> No packet loss at all
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: does this return a http address?   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<lwlvl> tomreyn, okay....rfkill blocked the wifi right now....but the modules are still loaded....is it necessary for the test to simply unload them?
<lwlvl> since blacklisting is not working properly they will be reloaded after reboot
<tomreyn> lwlvl: probably not, if they aren't being used, they shouldnt get in the way, i hope
<lwlvl> tomreyn, okay...I will flush the kern.log and then do the test again
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn got the address
<tomreyn> lwlvl: you can just run + post    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    afterwards
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: would you share it with us? just the characters after the trailing slash
<qwebirc78446> vgv5
<tomreyn> so thats https://termbin.com/vgv5 for your graphics card
<qwebirc78446> Ok. Makes sense
<tomreyn> you have an nvidia graphics card, which i am not very familiar with.
<tomreyn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> this might help, or make things worse, but it's worth a try
<lwlvl> tomreyn, okay...for the first the screen remains black after wakeup.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: on the other hand, booting to the recovery menu would have set nomodeset, too.
<tomreyn> but maybe try nevertheless
<tomreyn> lwlvl: like, entirely? and that's not due to a change you made to logind.conf ?
<lwlvl> tomreyn, no, I just disabled the lid-switches, but I commented my lines out and reactivated them
<lwlvl> NOW....it comes back with login-screen
<tomreyn> lwlvl: so you'Re saying it took longer than before this time.
#ubuntu 2019-05-03
<lwlvl> tomreyn, https://termbin.com/hf4u
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: you could also see whether you run into the same issues when booting from a 18.04 live / installer iso
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: if you don't, then maybe it's a hint that you should do a fresh ubuntu 18.04.2 installation
<tomreyn> ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)
<marquezini> why br servers bandwidth are too low for updates?
<lwlvl> tomreyn, Mai 03 01:58:20 tatjana kernel: snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC0D2: Unable to sync register 0x2f0d00. -11
<tomreyn> lwlvl: yes you also had this last time, another line to investigate, i agree
<tomreyn> lwlvl: also your thermald is not configured
<qwebirc78446> Nomodeset was already in the boot params. I'll have to
<qwebirc78446> Do something else
<lwlvl> tomreyn, yes, but I don't suspect thermald to freeze the wakeup process...
<tomreyn> lwlvl: "Mai 03 01:58:20" is your first wakeup, 2.5 minutes after suspend was reached, right?
<lwlvl> yes
<tomreyn> and restoring the desktop took  ~ 30s from there
<qwebirc78446> Hmm
<tomreyn> sounds fine to me, based on (only) those logs
<lwlvl> tomreyn, taking 2.5min to wake up?
<lwlvl> that worse is not even windows 10!
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: i'm afraid i have no better suggestions than the generic ones i provided. maybe another one you could try is to     sudo apt purge *nvidia*   and see if the system boots properly with nouveau, the open source graphics driver. this would at least enable you to investigate more then.
<tomreyn> lwlvl: i'm saying it seem to have taken linux and your desktop 30s to wake up, after a 2.5 minute suspend.
<tomreyn> lwlvl: if you suspended shorter than that, your firmware will be to blame.
<lwlvl> tomreyn, it's more like that: I suspended the hardware, opened the lid after let's say 10 seconds (when the led began to flash smoothly) and the led became bright again....but nothing happened for 2.5 minutes....after that time the login-screen came up and I was able to login.
<qwebirc78446> Well I did purge *nvida*
<qwebirc78446> Good news: it boots to a gui
<qwebirc78446> Bad news: I try to log in and it says " failed to start session"
<tomreyn> lwlvl, qwebirc78446: i just got disconnected, may have missed some of what you wrote. here's what i wrote last:
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> lwlvl: you lack a "critical" mainboard firmware update https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/YOGA-SERIES/YOGA-330-11IGM/81A6/downloads/DS502882       - BIOS 6QCN45WW 11/22/2018 is what you have now
<qwebirc78446> I did sudo apt purge *nvidia*
<qwebirc78446> Good news: boots to gui
<lwlvl> tomreyn, damn....I suspected it....but I didn't update it since it's a windows-executable....
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: you could try creating a new user account (sudo adduser --gecos '' testuser; sudo adduser testuser sudo) and see if you can login to that.
<lwlvl> tomreyn, thank you for investigation....
<lwlvl> tomreyn, so I need to boot to windows somehow....
<qwebirc78446> Still got failed to start session
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: see if you have a directory like /etc/X11
<tomreyn> ls -la /etc/X11
<tomreyn> and some file or directory which starts with "xorg" in there
<tomreyn> lwlvl: the folks in ##windows may be happy to point you to https://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<qwebirc78446> Yep,  found them
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: so those need to be renamed / moved out of the way.
<qwebirc78446> Ok.
<tomreyn> ls -alR /etc/X11/xorg* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ just if you like
<qwebirc78446> I got 99xo out of that command
<qwebirc78446> I've renamed the xorg files btw
<faLUCE> hello. is there a way to install pipelight on 18.04 (bionic) ?
<faLUCE> the "official" package seems broken:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/pipelight
<lwlvl> tomreyn, thank you!
<tomreyn> lwlvl: you're welcome.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: feel free to mention the nickname of whom you're addressing to ensure they get notified about your reply.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: "99xo" sounds wrongm but maybe it came out wrong...
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: either way, just reboot once more after removing these files and having uninstalled allthe *nvidia* packages
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn why does it sound wrong?  Fwiw I ran the command after renaming the xorg files
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: it's just not the name i expected to see there, but it  should not cause any issues, normally there are no files there at all.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: oh i just realize i got you wrong there
<tomreyn> you were pointing me to https://termbin.com/99xo
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: okay, this looks fine. try rebooting (if you haven't already) and logging in as your normal or the new user now.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: if you later want to try installing nvidia drivers again, you can use the "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" command on a tty / terminal or the "software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4" command on a graphical desktop
<tomreyn> faLUCE: there is no such package to begin with https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pipelight
<faLUCE> tomreyn: I know
<faLUCE> tomreyn: that's what I said
<tomreyn> faLUCE: you said 'the "official" package seems broken', pointing to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/pipelight
<tomreyn> this implies there is a package, and that is it broken.
<tomreyn> faLUCE: most people who try to install pipelight actually try to make widevine work on a web browser. firefox and chrome (the proprietary one, not supported here) provide support for it.
<tomreyn> just install the web browser and access a website which provides the DRM'd content.
<lwlvl> tomreyn, okay...bios-upgrade didn't do the trick. I'll disable the suspend-functions in logind.conf for the first so the girl can work with the device...I need to figure out later with the notebook of my girlfriend (which is exactly the same) what's going wrong....
<qwebirc78446> tomreyn was ago for a bit. If I just reboot after renaming the city.conf files, it'll automatically sort itself out?
<qwebirc78446> Afk*
<qwebirc78446> Xorg*
<tomreyn> lwlvl: a pity, good luck!
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: that's my hope, yes
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: those xorg configuration files contain instrucxtions used by the proprietary nvidia driver ("nvidia"). you now use the open source one ("nouveau"), which means these configurations can only get in the way. normally, with open source drivers, the X server will automatically figure out how to configure itself, so no configuration files should be needed.
<tomreyn> qwebirc78446: i have to wrap it up here, need sleep. good luck, and feel free to summarize the issue and what as done so far, and what's not working yet, here if you'd like someone else to take over,
<Lenovoi5> Hello.
<Lenovoi5> How can i upgrade a specific program?
<Lenovoi5> apt-get update programname.
<Lenovoi5> Or how?
<ouiouyyyy> hi
<guiverc> Lenovoi5, `sudo apt-get --only-upgrade install <package>`   (`sudo apt-get update` updates software repository lists, not programs/packages; upgrade does that)
<Lenovoi5> Thank you.
<guiverc> Lenovoi5, or you can specify a specific version with `apt-get install <package>=<version>`  (if you have multiple choiecs available seen with `apt-cache policy <package>`
<Platypus-Man> I'm having audio issues on Ubuntu 18.94.2 LTS - have tried laptop speakers, headset via 3.5 jack and a bluetooth headset, none of them give sound via media stored on the laptop, or played from youtube - all of them work when I try the audio test (audible front left/front right), tried both "HDA ATI HDMI" and "HD-Audio Generic" in alsamixer
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: is your driver loaded correctly? sudo lshw -C sound
<Pharaoh> Hello! Does anyone have an idea on Chrome blocking Flash on 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> Pharaoh: we reccomend using chromium-browser on ubuntu, the alternative of chrome. dont visit flash sites?
<Pharaoh> <lotuspsychje>: Some game sites are still flash only
<Platypus-Man> Pharaoh: shows two entries
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: im interested in driver= ...
<Platypus-Man> hmm, no.. that seems to be missing
<Platypus-Man> ah, found it, hold on
<Pharaoh> anyways, not a priority for now.. ty
<Platypus-Man> configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<Platypus-Man> both entries have the same line regarding the driver
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: ok that looks good, pastebin us your dmesg log please?
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: another option could be testing with pavucontrol if you can get more sound to work
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | Platypus-Man
<ubottu> Platypus-Man: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Platypus-Man> here's the dmesg log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3X5Hcp68RG/
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: your system is not up to date, please try the following first:
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | Platypus-Man
<ubottu> Platypus-Man: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: seems like you also have secureboot=ON do you dualboot or singleboot?
<Platypus-Man> singleboot, came with Windows but I only have Ubuntu on it now
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: then its reccomended also to have secureboot=off and fastboot=off , be carefull changing these could influence your current install of ubuntu
<jcotton> where is it reccomended to have secure boot off?
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: thats what i always do for singleboots
<jcotton> your phrasing implies its backed by someone tho
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: secureboot off can have unwanted behaviour on ubuntu, like wifi,sound,graphics block
<lotuspsychje> on, sorry
<lotuspsychje> jcotton: did you see: 0.000000] Kernel is locked down from EFI secure boot; see man kernel_lockdown.7
<jcotton> ye
<jcotton> well
<jcotton> I know about that
<jcotton> ah wait have to go
<jcotton> bedtime
<Platypus-Man> only way to disable secure boot on this laptop was to change from UEFI to legacy boot in the BIOS, which made it not recognize a boot record at all
<jcotton> mmmm, non-compliant uefi
<sinon> hi
<circ-user-GLgL6> ..
<refhack> testt
<refhack> i have froblem or installation ubuntu on macbook
<NMSK_Levsha> hi all, can i use package from 16lts in 18lts?
<lotuspsychje> !mix | NMSK_Levsha
<ubottu> NMSK_Levsha: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<NMSK_Levsha> i`m just neet 1.6 of synergy, coz of first pc with it, on LinuxMint, and idk how to solve version diff
<lotuspsychje> NMSK_Levsha: we dont support mint, only ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: any progress?
<lotuspsychje> !mint > NMSK_Levsha
<ubottu> NMSK_Levsha, please see my private message
<Platypus-Man> not much, 7 AM now, should really go to bed.. will probably end up disabling secure boot and reinstalling the latest release when I have some media to install with (don't really need LTS for my usecase)
<NMSK_Levsha> ok ubottu
<lotuspsychje> Platypus-Man: ok, good luck mate
<Platypus-Man> thanks for the help though, everyone :)
<jUsTaDDKoffee> hi
<imnitwit> what dictionary app can i use to import other dic files?
<zetheroo> Is there a way to list all cronjobs on the system?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: I didn't find anything in there about my question.
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: did you try: crontab -l
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: yes :) but there are many more cronjobs than what is shown by that command
<zetheroo> user crons and also what's in /etc/cron...
<zetheroo> for user in $(cut -f1 -d: /etc/passwd); do echo $user; crontab -u $user -l; done
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: how about: ls -la /etc/cron.monthly/
<zetheroo> that seems to work well for all user crons, but not sure if it also shows what is in /etc/cron ...
<zetheroo> ls -la /etc/cron.monthly/ only lists the files in the desired directory ... I am looking for a way to list all the cronjobs on the systems
<zetheroo> on one of our 16.04 servers we have this command running and it's using a lot of IO: rsync --server --sender -vlogDtpre.iLfxC --numeric-ids . /home/
<zetheroo> any idea what it might be? I cannot find it in any of the crons
<tuxinator> zetheroo: looks like somebody sync's your user's home directory's
<tuxinator> zetheroo: was your server hijacked? Or you have some script-kiddie in your network?
<zetheroo> tuxinator: I see there is also a raid check job going - that wouldn't have anything to do with it ... or?
<tuxinator> zetheroo: no, rsync is for syncing files
<zetheroo> right
<tuxinator> see man rsync for an explanation
<tuxinator> https://linux.die.net/man/1/rsync
<zetheroo> 26188 be/4 root      133.03 K/s    0.00 B/s  0.00 % 99.99 % rsync --server --sender -vlogDtpre.iLfxC --numeric-ids . /home/
<zetheroo> its running as root :/
<tuxinator> zetheroo: for raid resync you could have a look at cat /proc/mdstat
<tuxinator> zetheroo: on a software raid
<tuxinator> zetheroo: what kind of system is it? internal? exposed to the public? webserver?
<zetheroo> external webserver
<tuxinator> zetheroo: what brings ps aux | grep php or ps aux | grep cgi ?
<tuxinator> post the result on pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M4yfBbG6FV/
<tuxinator> zetheroo: that does not look so bad
<tuxinator> zetzeroo: output of ps aux | grep rsync ?
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rWhh9Ypxv6/
<tuxinator> zetheroo: i would kill it for the moment
<zetheroo> is it a child process?
<tuxinator> zetheroo: what backupsoftware you use?
<tuxinator> dirvish?
<zetheroo> honeslty I have no idea - I don't typically have much to do with this system, and the guy who does isn't here today.
<tuxinator> zetheroo: i assume it's some backupjob
<zetheroo> ok
<tuxinator> zetheroo: paste your crontab
<tuxinator> or do a ps aux | grep dirvish
<tuxinator> or check if dirvish command is found
<zetheroo> -bash: dirvish: command not found
<zetheroo> 'cat /etc/cron*/* |grep dirvish' returns nothing
<zetheroo> crontab -l https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8pdSmbSNT3/
<tuxinator> zetheroo: some backup stuff in ls /etc/cron.*/ ?
<tuxinator> zetheroo: you may also check your network where the data flows actually
<tuxinator> zetheroo: so you see if it is internal or external
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yV9XNn6Kd3/
<tuxinator> zetheroo: use iftop or iptraf (iftop preferred) for that purpose
<tuxinator> so you should see the live traffic
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> how do I link that process to what I see in iftop?
<tuxinator> zetheroo: 1st you may write me private as i also talk german
<zetheroo> :D
<tuxinator> zetheroo: iftop shows you the network traffic flow from -> to so you may watch for rsync ports
<zetheroo> Englisch ist meine Muttersprache ;)
<tuxinator> what is the full rsync command you see in ps
<zetheroo> root     26188  0.5  0.0  20844  7708 ?        Ds   03:38   1:57 rsync --server --sender -vlogDtpre.iLfxC --numeric-ids . /home/
<tuxinator> oh my god, i have meteo people, they predict always the wrong weather for my region (canton wallis, switzerland) :D
<tuxinator> ;D ;D
<zetheroo> LOL :D
<zetheroo> must have been some other meteo people ;)
<Filikun> Hi! I'm new to ubuntu and especially Ubuntu server. So I followed a guide to install Caddy web server and now I wan't to remove that. How does one do that?
<Filikun> I wan't to remove everyting I did in this guide https://hostadvice.com/how-to/how-to-install-configure-the-caddy-web-server-on-an-ubuntu-18-04-vps/
<tuxinator> actually i meant i hate :D always mistyping today, i need the weekend
<interrobangd> Hello, is somebody here using "apt-btrfs-snapshot"???
<interrobangd> i get e message "The system does not support apt-btrfs-snapshot"
<Slartibart> Hi guys. After upgrading 18.04 LTS -> 19.04 cheese(cam) no longer works for me. I get "(cheese:17432): cheese-WARNING **: 10:29:01.284: GStreamer-fel: negotiation problem.: camerabingeneral.c(87): gst_camerabin_add_element_full (): /GstCameraBin:camerabin/GstWrapperCameraBinSrc:camera_source:
<Slartibart> linking src-crop failed" Anyone managed to solve this?
<tomreyn> interrobangd: do you have apts data stored on a btrfs then?
<interrobangd> tomreyn, i think so - everything is on the same btrfs partion
<tomreyn> interrobangd: okay, i don't have first hand experience with it, so that's all i could suggest. I assume you read all manuals?
<pragomer> trying to add the caldav from my mailprovider to gnome-calender (adding "new internet calender"), but gnome-calender does not want this format:
<pragomer> https://posteo.de:8443/calendars/myusername/default/
<interrobangd> tomreyn, which manuals? i did not find anyone related to apt-btrfs-snapshot
<pragomer> any idead what I do wrong?
<tomreyn> Slartibart: i'd say make sure you got the right versions installed, look for an existing bug report at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/+bugs and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bugs and, if none, report a bug using   ubuntu-bug cheese
<tomreyn> interrobangd: good point, there seem to be none. maybe /usr/bin/apt-btrfs-snapshot --help then, and look at /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/80-btrfs-snapshot and /etc/cron.weekly/apt-btrfs-snapshot and /usr/share/doc/apt-btrfs-snapshot/changelog.gz
<zetheroo> tuxinator: it was, as you suspected, a backup job
<tomreyn> pragomer
<tomreyn> pragomer: gnome-calendar doesn't seem to like the port number specified in your URL. you may want to file a bug against it.
<tomreyn> pragomer: actually i can't seem to make it work with any URLs returning an iCal file
<tomreyn> pragomer: bug 1825224
<ubottu> bug 1825224 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "gnome-calendar cannot add credentialed web ics calendars" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1825224
<tuxinator> zetheroo: luckily :D
<pragomer> tomreyn: oh thanks
<pragomer> tomreyn: seems like theres nothing I can about that, right? other than to use a different calender app. thats not too good for an lts release and its default calender app
<manh> I have a problem on resizing luks partition, I have free space but can't resize due to Physical Extents fragmentation, how do I fix them?
<manh> here is my segments list: https://pastebin.com/sEBSLcJE
<qwebirc79755> hello
<qwebirc79755>  h
<lewolf> Hello everyone
<migmolrod> hi
<sylario> Hi, I am using ubuntu 18.04 and I do not understand my ssh service. The config file seems to be /etc/ssh/ssh_config instead of sshd_config
<sylario> Also /etc/init.d/ssh restart and service ssh restart and sudo service ssh restart fails
<sylario> I am trying to do remote port forwarding and I want to add GatewayPorts yes to the config
<guiverc> sylario, ssh_config i think you'll find the for ssh (client), sshd_config is openssh-server (server); you seem to be mixing up client & server (they are seperate)
<guiverc> sylario, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html.en for server detail, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring for client detail
<jeremy31> sylario: sshd_config is part of openssh-server, not installed by default
<guiverc> sorry my 2nd was not client - my mistake
<guiverc> sylario, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding is port forwarding doco
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sylario> Ok I am checking that thx
<refalleo> hi worls
<refalleo> hi world
<refhack> hallo
<Catzzye> Hey, I'm here EriC^^
<Catzzye> So whenever you're free
<inky> is nftables replacing iptables?
<ryouba> hi!
<ryouba> i'm adding an SSD in the optical drive bay of a laptop that already has an HDD with Windows 10 on it. ubuntu asks me where to install the boot loader. should i choose sda1 (the EFI partition)?
<ryouba> (i've already created sdb1 for swap and sdb2 for /)
<BluesKaj> ryouba, if the /efi/boot is 512mb or larger then yes
<ryouba> BluesKaj: wow, that's how much ubuntu puts in there? o_O
<jeremy31> ryouba: what does Windows make it?  200mb
<ryouba> BluesKaj: unfortunately it's only 272MB of which 70MB are already in use. under these circumstances, should i create another EFI partition on sdb?
<ryouba> jeremy31: 272MB
<jeremy31> ryouba: It can be done but some windows updates will remove grub
<ryouba> o_O
<ryouba> even the EFI grub file?
<ryouba> will that company ever stop their arrogance?
<jeremy31> ryouba: Yes from some of the forum issues
<BluesKaj> jeremy31, really ? i wasn't aware of that
<ryouba> jeremy31: so better a second EFI partition on the SSD then? will the laptop pick up on that?
<jeremy31> https://askubuntu.com/questions/745737/windows-10-randomly-kicks-out-my-grub-how-do-i-reinstall-it
<EriC^^> Catzzye: hi
<jeremy31> ryouba: I think you can put an EFI system partition on sdb and use the BIOS boot menu to boot to it
<ryouba> jeremy31: according to a comment on that answer it seems that windows only changed the UEFI boot order
<ryouba> but i guess a second EFI partition might make more sense ... also if someone ever gets the idea of changing drives in the laptop
<ryouba> thank you!
<EriC^^> ryouba: yeah, good idea
<EriC^^> ryouba: for the bootloader option just choose the drive itself not the partition,e.g /dev/sdb (after making an efi partition in the partitioning scheme of the installer)
<jeremy31> It would be easy to fix if it did just change the boot order.  I haven't booted Win 10 since December and I made some changes so it won't boot Win at all now
<ryouba> EriC^^: damn, i just chose the partition ... hopefully going to be able to fix that after the installation runs through - or should i just abort and redo right now?
<EriC^^> ryouba: i dont think it'll really matter for uefi
<ryouba> EriC^^: okay!
<EriC^^> usually grub-install for uefi doesnt even take an argument
<fishcooker> what's eml files reader except thunderbird?
<ryouba> fishcooker: mpack if you're looking for something on the command line? (`munpack blah.eml`)
<fishcooker> checking ryouba
<mikubuntu> just did an update and got an error msg in the output that worries me -- "no matching swap available" that seems to be associated with initram process -- isn't that boot? here's a pic i took of the term, do i have anything to worry about upon restart? https://imagebin.ca/v/4fojmsU8a5sM
<maxzor> tomreyn, hello, the laptop sleep and woke up lasted 3 days good... now its worse than before :<
<maxzor> sleep-and-wake-up*
<ryouba> EriC^^: it worked beautifully! now i'll just have to deal with the BIOS, which apparently doesn't allow you to prioritize one UEFI boot manager over another.
<varjag> is there a way to make firefox open root-owned folders in 18.04?
<varjag> i need to browse under /usr/doc
<varjag> (hello)
<ayekat> varjag: /usr/doc should be world-readable, so firefox should be able to just browse it normally
<ayekat> wait... /usr/share/doc or /usr/doc? the latter doesn't really exist
<varjag> right, /usr/share/doc
<varjag> that's what i thought, but it won't browse
<varjag> it does browse on my mint 19 setup
<varjag> on bionic i get permission denied
<ayekat> varjag: what file in particular?
<varjag> all of them, i can't access the directory even
<Chaekyung> well, firefox can't open files that it has no permission to open. why your /usr/share/doc isn't world readable is beyond me, though.
<varjag> "file:///usr/share/doc/"
<varjag> it *is* world readable
<Chaekyung> if you want to browse it with firefox then the obvious solution would be just chmod -R a+rX /usr/share/doc if it's actually not reable on your machine for some reason
<varjag> again, it is world readable
<varjag> i can ls it just fine as a user
<Chaekyung> opening file:///usr/share/doc/ on my machine works fine
<ayekat> varjag: can you browser your home directory? does file:///home/{username} work?
<varjag> yes
<ayekat> s/browser/browse/
<ayekat> varjag: where does it stop working? can you step up to /home? and /? and /usr?
<EriC^^> ryouba: what pc model is it?
<varjag> ayekat: i can list /, but not descend anywhere from there
<varjag> '/snap/firefox/203/firefox-bin'
<varjag> ugh what is this snap thing
<varjag> is that some kind of sandbox
<ayekat> ah, snaps...
 * ayekat slowly backs out of this
<varjag> …
<varjag> what is this and how do i get rid of it
<ayekat> I'm just someone who uses Ubuntu on a headless VM because $work, so I'm not much of a help with desktop-related issues, but... it seems *very* silly that ubuntu is in a place now where people can *accidentally* end up with snaps
<varjag> is that some hypervisor snapshotting whatever
<ayekat> it's some sort of alternative package management, I believe
<varjag> oh.
<varjag> for the times when apt is too boring=
<varjag> good god thunderbird is also under that
<varjag> *facepalm*
<ayekat> varjag: how did you install firefox, though? is it just the preinstalled one?
<varjag> i got 16.04 pre-installed from dell
<varjag> installed firefox via the "store", which i thought is some sort of fancy aptitude
<varjag> and upgraded to bionic
<ayekat> hmm... maybe that "store" now defaults to installing snaps
<lotuspsychje> guys, focus on support
<lotuspsychje> for discussions use #ubuntu-discuss
<varjag> well any ideas with my issue, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> varjag: if you ask in the channel and patient, volunteers might help think along with you
<varjag> ok
<zzlatev> Hey guys, can I make a mirror of my ubuntu and use it to another machine?
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | zzlatev
<ubottu> zzlatev: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<zzlatev> sorry!
<ayekat> varjag: anyway, I would probably just get rid of the firefox snap package thingy, and use apt to install it normally
<varjag> ayekat: thanks, looking into uninstalling the whole snapd thing
<ayekat> yeah, probably saner in the long term ^^
<ioria> varjag, and maybe you want also to disable gnome-software-plugin-snap
<lotuspsychje> varjag: some parts of the system now have default snaps, so be carefull not the bork your system
<mikubuntu> just did an update and got an error msg in the output that worries me -- "no matching swap available" that seems to be associated with initram process -- isn't that boot? here's a pic i took of the term, do i have anything to worry about upon restart? https://imagebin.ca/v/4fojmsU8a5sM
<ryouba> EriC^^: it's an older HP G6 ... 250 or 255 or so. nevermind. i just used efibootmgr to put the ubuntu UEFI manager as the default one.
<EriC^^> ryouba: that rarely works
<pcazman> Display orientantion is flipped. however, there is no orientantion setting in the kernel it boots up in. Do I just got to use the old kernal till the new one comes out?
<ryouba> EriC^^: in this case it did. but perhaps because i had also previously disabled secure boot?
<EriC^^> on rebooting it'll put windows back, i found that disabling the entry usually works
<EriC^^> via sudo efibootmgr -A -b <boot number in hex>
<EriC^^> efibootmgr -a -b <boot number> enables it if you later want to set it back
<cyberbob> Hi All, is there a way to encrypt home drive in ubuntu 18.04 after installing. I've formatted my drive (/home and couple of other partitions using ext4) but want to encrypt this for security purposes
<EriC^^> ryouba: nope, even with secureboot disabled its hardwired to boot /efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi i guess anyways it's all good, less hassle for you
<varjag> ok dell has canonical-livepatch enabled, that works via snaps..
<varjag> this is getting tricky
<EriC^^> cyberbob: yeah create a user using adduser with the home encrypt options, "man adduser"
<varjag> plan b, i uninstall everything i can from snaps and reinstall via apt
<varjag> as jesus meant it
<varjag> thanks for the tips folks
<cmm11> why would ubuntu fail to install grub on this setup ? https://i.imgur.com/m0f0oeZ.png
<cmm11> ah interesting, so i looked again and it was asking did i want to install grub to MBR, read the page wrong, did No, installed to HDD, continues
<cmm11> and doesnt boot
<EriC^^> cmm11: isnt a ext4 non lvm required by default for grub?
<EriC^^> i think if you want the /boot part of the encrypted disk, you need to put it inside "/" without any partition for itself and tell grub about that
<cmm11> "/boot is seperate and outside of LUKS so grub can be installed onto it
<EriC^^> oh
<cmm11> unless i've set it up wrong
<EriC^^> are you sure?
<EriC^^> cmm11: can you boot a live usb to troubleshoot the install?
<cmm11> ah it's a logical volume so i guess it's putting it inside the encrypted volume group perhaps
<EriC^^> yeah maybe
<cmm11> this is just a VM , so i'll just try again
<cmm11> but i think i know what's wrong
<EriC^^> yeah
<mikubuntu> just did an update and got an error msg in the output that worries me -- "no matching swap available" that seems to be associated with initram process -- isn't that boot? here's a pic i took of the term, do i have anything to worry about upon restart? https://imagebin.ca/v/4fojmsU8a5sM
<cmm11> holy moly that dust
<cmm11> EriC^^ created a RAID1 device, and could find option to create a partition on it but no option to specify which size which is very odd, but i went into guided partition and it the raid is listed, this is how the installer is setup to do it https://i.imgur.com/5xhjFYW.png
<cmm11> so yeah it has seperate /boot under raid1 device 0
<EriC^^> that looks right cmm11
<cmm11> so much easier doing it cli way ;) , i'll continue on and see if it boots
<hong> em
<leonardus> Why are my png images opening up in firefox when I double click them?
<leonardus> My default application for Photos is Image Viewer
<ayekat> leonardus: photos typically aren't PNG, though
<leonardus> right, but Firefox is only the default application for Web
<ayekat> may need to check what the default application for PNG images is
<raphinesse> Hey guys, my Upgrade to 19.04 aborted with a very generic error during the step "Installing the upgrades". System is bootable and seemingly well though. I would like to check what the "Distribution Upgrade" tool would have done in the remaining steps. Does anyone know where to find it's source or the source of whatever CLI tool it runs?
<raphinesse> PS I was running the GUI upgrade tool
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: can you recall what the error was about?
<raphinesse> lotuspsychje: Ugh, I had stashed the messages away, but now they are gone
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: can you boot succesfully to desktop right now?
<raphinesse> lotuspsychje: yes, everything seems to work fine. The errors were during package installation. Triggers were looping during installation of `install-info` which was a dependency of `asymptote`. It complained about that, then ran a good time longer, gave an error dialog "Could not install the upgrades The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unstable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)."
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: feel free to pastebin us what apt spits out
<raphinesse> Obviously the cleanup step is missing so there are a lot packages to be autoremoved. I just wanted to see what the tool would have done other than that
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | raphinesse
<ubottu> raphinesse: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<raphinesse> lotuspsychje: no problems, no updates, just the leftover packages to be autoremoved
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: sounds good
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: you might also have a look at your kernel version & sources.list
<raphinesse> lotuspsychje: so do you know what cleanup the dist upgrade tool does (apart from apt autoremove)? Or what other steps I could be missing?
<raphinesse> Kernel is 5.0.0-13-generic, so that worked too
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: if apt isnt complaining anymore your system might be in a healthy state
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: if an upgrade breaks, or you cant boot, or apt gives errors
<raphinesse> lotuspsychje: sources.list looks fine too. All entries are disco
<interrobangd> is there any nice way to select btrfs snapshots with grub or any other bootloader??
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: great! enjoy your new install :p
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: what i usually do to cleanup, is bleachbit my system deeply, but thats just an opinion ok
<raphinesse> lotuspsychje: OK, thanks for the quick help. Hava nice day!
<lotuspsychje> raphinesse: same for you ; )
<ixil> hello, I'm trying to setup bionic(server) in lxc/lxd but can't work out how to make it use dhcp - I've been trying w/ netplan
<lotuspsychje> ixil: come join #ubuntu-server for likeminded support
<ixil> lotuspsychje: okay cheers
<geosmin> what's the best way of changing permissions of a file (/dev/ttyUSB0) at boot
<geosmin> i know alpine has /etc/mdev.conf, not so on ubuntu
<ayekat> geosmin: what permissions does it have by default?
<ayekat> I assume it's for communicating with something over a serial console, with a USB adapter?
<geosmin> ayekat: yep. i could just add $user to the dialout group but i rather not give them more than they need
<geosmin> then again i feel my solution might be a bit hacky
<genii> geosmin: Simplest is to execute a chown command in /etc/rc.local
<geosmin> ie. "chmod 666 $(cat dmesg | grep $usb_serial_identifier\|attached\|ttyUSB\| | awk '{print $NF}'"
<geosmin> ^ my thinking, this is super ugly
<geosmin> ie. grep dmesg for serial attached /dev/ttyUSBsomething and chmod 666 that file...
<ayekat> I would have rather tried something with udev rules, but I'm not sure if (A) that applies to /dev/ttyUSB0, and (B) that is the most elegant way to go about it
<ayekat> rc.local is about as ugly as it gets
<geosmin> huh, i thought rc.local was deprecated
<geosmin> at boot i did 'ls /etc/rc.local' and it didn't exist
<ayekat> yes, it would require an additional service that runs rc.local - but at that point, it's better to just write a service that does the desired task directly
<geosmin> also i'd like to mitigate against a situation where the usb serial adapter would show up as /dev//ttyUSB1 or something
<ayekat> but for setting permissions/ownership of /dev files, I think that's not very clean anyway
<geosmin> yeah... maybe i should just add $user to dialout
<geosmin> is there a way to combine && and |?
<dwigton> Printing lego instructions for the kids from a pdf. The first page is fine. subsequent pages are missing the blue channel. Is Ghostscript the right place for me to look for issues?
<geosmin> ie. only pipe if exit code 0?
<acerimmer> dwigton, it is
<dirtsleeper> So super new to linux. Just installed ubuntu server. How would I go about getting the driver for my network card?
<geosmin> i wrote this service, which works: http://ix.io/1HUr
<jdr> What network card is it?
<dwigton> acerimmer: does it have a log or would this just be a bug with gs 9.26?
<dirtsleeper> realtek RTL/8111/8168/8411
<acerimmer> dwigton, I dont' know but I'm pretty sure you can run ghostscript in verbose mode for more info.  check man ghostscript
<Guest31726> Hi, I've Just Installed Ubuntu on my LENOVO V145-AST And Wifi does not work, Can anyone please help me? :)
<acerimmer> !wifi | Guest31726
<ubottu> Guest31726: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<roworu> Hello! Which irc client do you guys using?
<dirtsleeper> freenode
<acerimmer> roworu, please don't take polls in this channel.
<rrolf> what did u say about wifi hm
<rrolf> could you maybe be more specific, that is very confusing. Sorry
<acerimmer> rrolf, perhaps restate your question details
<rrolf> I have just installed Ubuntu(newest version) on my Lenovo V145-15AST, but Wifi does not work, can anyone please help me?:)
<acerimmer> !wifi | rrolf read this.
<ubottu> rrolf read this.: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JohnGavr> rrolf, have you got ethernet?
<rrolf> hmmm
<dirtsleeper> acerimmer: is there one of those for ethernet?
<acerimmer> dirtsleeper, rrolf sorry, but that's the wrong wiki. let me look again.
<rrolf> i dont have wifi to show available connections if thats
<JohnGavr> rrolf, Ubuntu has Software & Updates and Driver recognizer
<rrolf> oh
<JohnGavr> If you have a ethernet connection go there and install them
<rrolf> i share internet from phone via USB
<rrolf> atm
<rrolf> ok
<JohnGavr> then go to Software & Updates
<JohnGavr> Additional Drivers tab
<rrolf> i have tabs: ALL, INstalled and updates
<JohnGavr> you open Ubuntu Software
<rrolf> yes
<JohnGavr> I want you to open Software & Updates
<acerimmer> JohnGavr, take this to a private chat maybe?
<rrolf> ok i think i did
<rrolf> Ubuntu software
<JohnGavr> acerimmer, i think that here is Support Channel. No off-topic conversation
<rrolf> No additional drivers avaiable hm
<acerimmer> I didn't say off-topic.  Just quite detailed.  no worries
<JohnGavr> we go to private chat now acerimmer for more details
<campdog>  I have been using Ubuntu since 2014 and am thinking about switching to Arch to reduce load on my old machine.  Any advice?
<acerimmer> campdog, about arch? no.  ubuntu support only.  however, an old machine would probably enjoy lubuntu or xubuntu. perhaps try before you switch
<cmm11> switching to arch wont reduce load, what desktop environment you use will
<JohnGavr> campdog, arch is another philosophy distro!
<dirtsleeper> can anyone help with getting connected to the internet on server 19.04?
<acerimmer> dirtsleeper, no wifi or ethernet?
<dirtsleeper> no ethernet it seems. when i try sudo apt-get update, it can't resolve any of the ips
<acerimmer> ping www.google.com
<pragmaticenigma> campdog: If you would like advice about other distributions, including Arch, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic forum. Please asking Ubuntu support related question only in here.
<dirtsleeper> failure in name resolution
<lapidary> dirtsleeper, try: ip address
<dirtsleeper> yea the ethernet and wireless cards show up
<lapidary> dirtsleeper, you have a global address assigned to you?
<dirtsleeper> I'm not sure how to check that
<lapidary> run: ip address... that will list all addresses on all network cards
<dirtsleeper> so it says enp4s0: link/ether ipv6 brd ipv6 all f
<lapidary> how about a line that begins with inet or inet6
<dirtsleeper> says inet: 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo and inet6: ::1/128 scope host
<lapidary> that's your local link; any others?
<dirtsleeper> no, that's it
<geosmin> i want a script to run at user login, what's the file for managing this?
<geosmin> (i know there's a GUI for it in settings, but i want to set it up using  ascript)
<JohnGavr> geosmin, you need a startup application?
<lapidary> dirtsleeper, mk.  The orginal question was how do you connect, is this computer wired, or are you supposed to connect to a wireless network?
<dirtsleeper> It's wired
<ioria> dirtsleeper, make a .desktop in ~/.config/autostart/
<genii> geosmin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/85985/how-can-i-make-a-script-run-automatically-after-gdm-login-and-logout
<ioria> dirtsleeper, i'd take a look at  /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<ioria> geosmin,  i'd take a look at  /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<dirtsleeper> how do i do that?
<rrolf> ja, mann it works, thanks:)
<JohnGavr> rrolf, i am glad to hear it
<ioria> dirtsleeper, sorry,    check /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<rrolf> wee finally ubuntu, windows got  slow the day i bought the computer
<rrolf> orgasm to run ubuntu thx
<dirtsleeper> ioria, that file doesn't exist. the only thing in that folder is 50-cloud-init.yaml
<JohnGavr> rrolf, see private message
<ioria> dirtsleeper, ok, paste it
<geosmin> i guess my question is when setting startup applications through the GUI, what file does that create where?
<ioria> dirtsleeper, but that's not the server edition , iirc
<dirtsleeper> how do i check the version?
<pragmaticenigma> geosmin: a {appname}.desktop in ~/.config/autostart/
<dirtsleeper> the file just says network: ethernets: {} version: 2
<genii> geosmin: If you want to the script globally for all users then see the instructions for GDM that I already linked to
<ioria> dirtsleeper, and did you install a desktop env ? a gui , i mean ?
<dirtsleeper> no
<ioria> dirtsleeper, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<jackbaker> Is there a reason why i cannot download trusty updates? Apt-get sits stuck waiting. On another computer i try to manually download from ubuntu archive and various other mirrors but all only go about 80-90% before they just hang. If i try the same with Xenial packages i have no problem. I have VPNed all over the world and same result so i doubt its my ISP. Also I am in USA too.
<cfhowlett> jackbaker/ it's dead jim
<cfhowlett> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<dirtsleeper> that doesn't exist
<dirtsleeper> the installer folder has 4 files
<jackbaker> yes but why would the last updates still not be available?
<cfhowlett> jackbaker/ support has ended.
<cfhowlett> in other words, time to upgrade
<ioria> dirtsleeper, cat /etc/issue
<dirtsleeper> curtin install cfg, curtin install log, installer journal subiquity curtin install subiquity debug
<lordcirth__> In the past, eol packages have been available for a bit, but no guarantees
<dirtsleeper> Ubuntu 19.04
<jackbaker> Yes but i can't, Lng story short Jetson TK! and 16.04 is not fully supported
<cfhowlett> jackbaker/ say what?  16.04 is LTS i.e. 5 years of support
<cfhowlett> and the latest LTS is 18.04
<ioria> dirtsleeper, dod you remember the iso file you used to install ?
<dirtsleeper> ubuntu-19.04-live-server-amd64
<jackbaker> I cant use the latest on a Nvidia Jetson TK1 Dev board
<jackbaker> 14.04 is the latest supported
<cfhowlett> jackbaker/ false.  https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1021252/jetson-tk1/upgrade-jetson-tk1-to-ubuntu-16-04/
<jackbaker> like i said I cant,
<jackbaker> holding back xorg is not an option for me
<ioria> dirtsleeper,  confirm that network-manager it's not running :  ps -A | grep Network
<dirtsleeper> nothing happened when i typed that
<jackbaker> I'm confused why the last Trusty updates cant be downloaded. I understand nothing new will come but why cant i get what was already committed?
<ioria> dirtsleeper,  for some reason your network netplan file has not been configured, so you nedd to edit the 50-cloud-init.yaml file
<SwedeMike> jackbaker: try doing "apt clean" and try to download them again? I don't know why it doesn't work and it's hard to tell from your description
<ioria> dirtsleeper,  something like this :   https://linuxhint.com/install_netplan_ubuntu/
<dirtsleeper> how can i shutdown without waiting?
<ioria> dirtsleeper,  waiting what ?
<dirtsleeper> i do sudo shutdown
<dirtsleeper> and then it says i can do shutdown -c to cancel
<dirtsleeper> then it takes a minute or so to actually shutdown
<cfhowlett> dirtsleeper/ man shutdown will tell you how to instant kill
<SwedeMike> dirtsleeper: you need to figure out what makes it take that long, sounds like something isn't shutting down the way it should so there is excessive waiting.
<ioria> dirtsleeper,  i'd first focus on your network issue
<leftyfb> dirtsleeper: the quick answer to that is: sudo shutdown -h now
<JohnGavr> leftyfb, haha
<jackbaker> SwedeMike: This is a fresh 14.04 install right now doing the first apt-get update. The problem is i can't grab the update from any computer via http / ftp / rsync to the main server or any of the 10 mirrors i have tried. for example, how could i download this I can only download 6.0kB out of 6.1kB no matter what. /ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/restricted/source/
<jackbaker> Is there a final release large download i can grab somewhere?
<cfhowlett> jackbaker/ from here??  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/
<dirtsleeper> so i reinstalled while connected to ethernet and it seemed to fix the problem. thanks for the help everyone :D
<ioria> yes, that was the issue
<leftyfb> jackbaker: why did you install a fresh instance of a version that just went EOL?
<cfhowlett> leftyfb/ he needs specific support for a device that seems to be restricted to 14.04
<jackbaker> cfhowlett: I have to use Nvidia's provided files leftyfb: yes, https://developer.nvidia.com/linux-tegra-r217
<jackbaker> leftyfb: i was on here previously and the consensus was that i should upgraded to 16.04 . I tried that and things broke. after alot messing around with it for a day i finally concluded i needed to put on a fresh image to get back to what was working.
<dcarmich> I'm trying to create a local apt mirror on Ubuntu, and have successfully mirrored all the packages via apt-mirror. But, when I use apt-ftparchive to create the Packages file, I'm getting a lot of "archive is too short" messages even though dpkg -I on the affected packages does not show any errors. Should I re-download the packages that were mentioned?
<cfhowlett> jackbaker/ this might be relevant reading   https://www.ubuntu.com/engage/14-04-esm
<Qwerty710> hi
<rrolf> hey :)
<OerHeks>  :-)
<isomari> can someone remind me of the name of the package manager? Not apt, the one with a frontend.
<JohnGavr> Synaptic Manager? isomari
<isomari> JohnGavr: thanks
<leftyfb> isomari: that isn't THE package manager. It is an optional GUI wrapper for dpkg/apt which isn't installed by default.
<geosmin> is there a way to preserve $USER when running as sudo?
<OerHeks> geosmin, interesting question, what is your goal? i guess sudo does not keep $USER env
<leftyfb> geosmin: there is a way. Give me a bit to find it again. It's not with that variable though
<ayekat> SUDO_USER - but that knowledge might be useless because we don't know what they're trying to do
<leftyfb> interesting, I didn't even know about $SUDO_USER. I think there's command you can run to get it as well
<ayekat> yes, the command is `echo $SUDO_USER` :-P
<leftyfb> ayekat: besides that
<OerHeks> sudo sh -c 'echo $SUDO_USER' # https://askubuntu.com/questions/866567/can-i-access-the-originating-user-variable-from-within-a-script-run-with-sudo
<OerHeks> leftyfb, yeah, this is new to me too
<ayekat> `sudo sh -c env` for the full list of envvars... might help
<ayekat> geosmin: as you want to preserve specific environment variables, have a look at the --preserve-env option
<ayekat> geosmin: but as already mentioned, it may help us help you more efficiently if you told us your real goal
<ayekat> because I feel like this is just an XY problem
<OerHeks> geosmin, care to share your goal?
<leftyfb> ls -l `tty` | awk '{print $3}'  and  stat -c '%U' "$(tty)"   # who am i # used to work but doesn't for some reason anymore
<leftyfb> I wonder why "who am i" doesn't work anymore
<leftyfb> interesting, it works in xterm, but not gnome-terminal or terminator
<lordcirth__> leftyfb, you mean as opposed to 'whoami'?
<leftyfb> lordcirth__: correc
<leftyfb> t
<lordcirth__> leftyfb, the emulator shouldn't matter? 'man who'
<leftyfb> lordcirth__: whoami will return root, who am i will return the original user that called sudo su
<lordcirth__> Oh I see
<leftyfb> lordcirth__: it does. Something about emulators not using utmp/wtmp or something
<mikubuntu> just did an update and got an error msg in the output that worries me -- "no matching swap available" that seems to be associated with initram process -- isn't that boot? here's a pic i took of the term, do i have anything to worry about upon restart? https://imagebin.ca/v/4fojmsU8a5sM
<Catzz> Are there any decent free recovery utilities?
<yeats> mikubuntu: 'sudo blkid' should show the actual UUID for each partition
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: just rm /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume.conf
<yeats> Catzz: as in disk data recovery?  if so, probably not
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: and run     update-initramfs -u    again
<tomreyn> hi Catzz, did copying the data on windows not work out then?
<yeats> Catzz: there are techniques like using dd to copy whatever data it can get onto a new drive
<Catzz> tomreyn: Hey, I've been having such a rough day
<geosmin> 'false || echo oh no && exit' is exiting even if true. i understand why but don't know how to properly set that up
<Catzz> My heart yearns when I see your name haha
<Catzz> (whatever that means)
<yeats> seem to remember something that was a wrapper of dd that would make multiple passes to try and get all the blocks on a disk
<tomreyn> Catzz: hehe, i feel pleased, but turst, me, i'm not this special. what's the issue now?
<tomreyn> *trust me
<lordcirth__> yeats, ddrescue; not a wrapper though.
<yeats> ah https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/
<Catzz> tomreyn: Basically, been going in circles, the whole thing is a mess. In a nutshell, I am gonna make a clean copy of everything on the internal HD to external HD
<Catzz> and do a complete clean install of both drives, wiping them both completely
<yeats> lordcirth__: thanks - that's what I was remembering - been a while since I needed it
<lordcirth__> geosmin, what do you actually want to do?
<tomreyn> Catzz: i see. so you wer eunable to copy the data off the m.2 nmve?
<Catzz> well yes and no
<yeats> Catzz: not sure what you've tried so far, but you might give ddrescue a go?
<Catzz> I got the most important folder, but there is more stuff to it
<Catzz> but I mean it's not the stuff to die for
<Catzz> yeats: Didn't give that one a go
<yeats> Catzz: that worked well for me a number of years ago with a failing HDD
<geosmin> lordcirth__: try a command, if fails error out and exit
<vlt> Catzz: Did you manage to copy all the bytes from the source device? (I mean the raw device, not files from a file system.)
<tomreyn> Catzz: last time i read you here the m.2 'nvme' (really an ssd) wasn't accessible from linux, did this change? if it's unchanged, all those tools discussed here won't help.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: sorry got an important call from a ham and cheese sammich vers 1.5 .. got term open now, and you want me to run -- " rm /etc/initramfs/conf.d/resume.conf " just like that?
<Catzz> vlt: Not sure to which copying you are refering to? The folder?
<Catzz> tomreyn: Unchanged, I used robocopy to copy the directory I needed
<lordcirth__> geosmin, false || (echo oh no; echo exit)
<vlt> Catzz: I explicetly don't mean folders. I mean the whole device.
<Catzz> but using robocopy prooved that the M.2 is fine, not failing
<Catzz> I didn't make a 1:1 copy of the device, just one 30GB folder vlt
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: i'm not 100% certain about the path, type those path compnnents word by word, keep double tapping tab to tab expand.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: but other than that, yes. you could also just edit it and comment out the one RESUME line in there.
<tomreyn> no need to rm then
<vlt> Catzz: Can you describe the goal?
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: lost me .. lol
<Catzz> vlt: the goal is to recover what that I can left and make a complete clean install
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: give me a minute
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: K
<vlt> Catzz: Why do you say "recover" instead of just "copy"? Is there a problem?
<Catzz> vlt: I cannot boot into W10, after entering my password it takes about 20 minutes to display the main interface
<Catzz> and even than it's just a black screen and a task bar
<vlt> Catzz: What is W10?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: run this   gedit admin:///etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume    then place a "#" (without the quotation marks) in front of the "resume=..." line (there is probably no other line in there anyways)
<Catzz> Windows 10 haha vlt, not very suitable for an ubuntu channel I know
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so that it becomes "#resume=..."
<vlt> Catzz: Oh
<vlt> Catzz: So, what did you do, ehat did you expect to happen and what happened instead?
<vlt> *what
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k, gimme sec
<Catzz> but I got an idea, I will just boot to Ubuntu, and copy everything off of my HD to my external HD and than make a clean install vlt , at least that's the plan now
<Catzz> vlt: it's a long story, I tried so many things, I wandered off the main problem too much
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: installing gedit
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: oh i was thinking you already had it
<tomreyn> sud can alternatively use this:  sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<tomreyn> *you
<tomreyn> Catzz: so now you need help with backing up the data from the existing HDD (the non m.2 non SSD storage)?
<tomreyn> or do you have a way forward alreadY?
<Catzz> I think I am okay tomreyn, I will just use ubuntu to copy everything of an non SSD storage to my external HDD
<Catzz> I think I will need help with completely reseting everything on my PC though once I copied everything
<Catzz> because I don't want to have any booting issues and stuff I had
<Catzz> just a regular clean install haha
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ZYcgvrNDbz/
<Catzz> also, should I boot ubuntu UEFI or Legacy mode
<Catzz> sorry if that's a really basic question, I am just a total idiot for this
<tomreyn> Catzz: you'll need to boot in the mode you installed ubuntu in. that's an installation on the HDD you're booting, or from a stick?
<Catzz> I am using Live USB tomreyn
<tomreyn> okay then it wont matter
<tomreyn> i'd prefer uefi
<Catzz> maybe if I installed ubuntu, I could have accessed the M.2 hmm
<tomreyn> i don't see how, but i also don't remember the details of why it was not available
<Catzz> that's okay, I just have to do a better job of maintaing my laptop once I regain control of it
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: please run and port the url:   ls -l /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: what do you mean "port"?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: *poSt, sorry
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k
<tomreyn> Catzz: it doesn't seem like you did anything wrong so far. the m.2 is just bahaving weirdly, we lack details. i don't think you could have influenced this to the better or worse.
<Catzz> I didn't mess anything up per se, but I wasted a lot of time
<tomreyn> you learnt, not wasted time. ;-)
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: i don't have a prompt in the term, last output line was "  ** (gedit:31267): WARNING **: 13:30:33.163: Operation not supported  "
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: close the gedit window, then press ctrl-c on the temrinal, this should bring back the prompt.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/w9dw
<tomreyn> mikubuntu:   sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume    (then edit it as previously discussed), then:   sudo update-initramfs -u
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: so it should look like this in the nano-term?  GNU nano 2.9.3          /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume          Modified    #RESUME=UUID=cc970657-26b8-4051-9f6c-1207e23c518d
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: yes
<tomreyn> ctrl-x to save, under the given file name, and exit
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: then just exit nano? how do i exit?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: see above ;)
<lordcirth__> mikubuntu, the important shortcuts are all listed at the bottom.
<mikubuntu> lordcirth__: i see the shortcuts but don't really understand. can i just go to file: close tab?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: no, you shoul dnot. instead, press and hold the 'Ctrl' key, then tap the 'x' key.
<tomreyn> ...then release 'Ctrl'
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: it asked me if i wanted to save and i just entered " Y " was that right? now at the bottom it queries me : File Name to Write: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<JimBuntu> mikubuntu, press and release ENTER or RETURN, whichever you have
<pootis> hi how get ubuntu 32
<lordcirth__> pootis, you mean a 32-bit version?
<pootis> ye
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: so i have returned to prompt in the term, is there a way to check if everything kool?
<teward> pootis: didn't you just get an answer for this from the Lubuntu guys in #lubuntu...?
<pootis> ye but lubuntu no 32b
<pootis> how ubuntu 32b
<pootis> 19
<teward> >.> the answer is "you don't without upgrading from 18.04 32-bit" since no Ubuntu releases have 32-bit installer ISOs anymore.
<teward> same answer the Lubuntu guys gave you
<teward> that includes Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<pootis> :(
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: you can post the file again, but i think you did it fine.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: if you want to post the file again, run:  cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume | nc termbin.com 9999
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: hmmmm, post which file ..
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: don't forget you still need to run    sudo update-initramfs -u
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/5ipp
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: looks fine
<mikubuntu> thx so much tomreyn -- so i should be safe to restart now?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: if you ran    sudo update-initramfs -u    then i would think so
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: you could share it's output also if you like a second thought.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: nope, don't think i did that one
<tomreyn> well i mentioned it three times, so ;-)
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: k
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: my brain is a mystery wrapped in an enigma
<mikubuntu> like windows 95
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: not easy being me
<leonardus> When I upgrade, why does it say "Your lockscreen has been disabled and will remain disabled until you reboot"? Is there a technical reason for this?
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: we are almost done, it's cool.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: output: sudo update-initramfs -u [sudo] password for mikubuntu:  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-48-generic cryptsetup: WARNING: target cryptswap1 has a random key, skipped
<tomreyn> leonardus: i haven't seen this message, but can make a guess: the screen locking software was upgraded, and the process needed to be killed, and the new screen lock application would have to be started at the ame time as the rest of the desktop (which is not possible now since that is already running)
<leonardus> that would make sense
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: so this is basically saying you won't be able to suspend to disk. which i guess you're aware of, and fine with.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: unaware, and don't know what that means .. lol
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: at least the system is now aware that suspend to disk cannot work, it previously wasn't.
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: another term for "suspend to disk" is "hibernate". either way, you should be safe to reboot now.
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: ok, i'll take your word for it .. lol .. thx again, i'll give it a try
<MannyLNJ> I have a Ubuntu system named PrintServer how do I map /shared/Emanuel/thunderbird to /home/emanuel/email on a system called Brain both are on my network
<maria_swe> I am dreaming a persistent ubuntu that I can keep in a usb drive and stick and run it in every vmware installed OS.
<maria_swe> is that possible
<leftyfb> MannyLNJ: you can use ssh, samba or nfs. Either way, you mount it like you mount anything else.
<tomreyn> maria_swe: you mean you would like to install ubuntu to a usb stick? sure, that's possible.
<fukubuntu> .
<fukubuntu> .
<fukubuntu> .
<fukubuntu> .
<fukubuntu> .
<groke> that was fast
<maria_swe> tomreyn: yeah but thats not all. I want to have an persistent ubuntu that I can keep my files in it. also It should boot in wmware...
<MannyLNJ> leftyfb, I don't really know how to do that. I need help setting it up
<tomreyn> maria_swe: i don't know vmware too well, does it bios boot, uefi boot, or both?
<maria_swe> tomreyn: No. it's a virtual machine!
<tomreyn> i know that much ;)
<lordcirth__> maria_swe, ... VM's emulate hardware. Does VMWare emulate BIOS or EFI?
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, are youy use VmWare Fusion, EsXi or Workstation?
<maria_swe> MannyLNJ:  Fusion
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, This is for Vmwae Workstaion it MAY apply to Fusion https://www.eltima.com/usb-in-virtual-machine/#Native
<curbs> hey folks, I've got an ubuntu 18.04 server with wordpress thats inherited, the IP address was changed, trying to bring it back up and I'm getting a 500 error.  The apache log shows a php error - https://pastebin.com/jqELz7Z8 - can anyone point me in the right direction?
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, it looks like Vmware Fusion might not support booting from a Flash drive directly see https://communities.vmware.com/thread/151149
<tuxi> hello i need a memtest for ubuntu, is there any software to do so?
<tomreyn> maria_swe: here's how to select the 'firmware type' (UEFI or legacy BIOS) on vmware fusion 11 - this should help you figure out which firmware type you boot ubuntu systems with normally: https://docs.vmware.com/en/VMware-Fusion/11/com.vmware.fusion.using.doc/GUID-4219647D-7736-4F25-8B1F-6B2799A03477.html
<leonardus> tuxi: memtest should work regardless of OS
<OerHeks> curbs, maybe ##wordpress or #ubuntu-server is more suitable for that issue.. personally i would reinstall, no surprises hidden
<mikubuntu> tomreyn: booted fine, thx again
<tuxi> leonardus yes i thought with the dvd but i didn't find the memtest on dvd
<tomreyn> mikubuntu: very well
<curbs> OerHeks theres existing data on there unfortunately.  I'm also on #wordpress.  I'll give #ubuntu-server a shot, thanks
<mikubuntu> later gators, i have to get to the end of the internet by sundown
<tomreyn> maria_swe: oh, you can ignore what i wrote if its incapable of booting off an external USB.
<dax> curbs: it's a filesystem permissions issue. the user that your web server (apache or whatever) and thus php are running under doesn't have access to read the file /etc/wordpress/config-10.1.1.25.php
<OerHeks> curbs, no need to tell you you should start with a backup ( plan)
<maria_swe> MannyLNJ:  there are ways I guess but not easy... At least not for me..
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, would you consider a different virtual computer program?
<maria_swe> Btw Is it a specific .iso for  installing ubuntu in to wmware fusion or I just need to download the latest ubuntu .iso from official site and install it in vmware fusion?
<OerHeks> just the iso, or download a ready vm
<maria_swe> MannyLNJ:  not deadlly needed so I can just skip it for a while
<maria_swe> OerHeks: is ready vm hosted on official ubuntu site? or I should find on google?
<OerHeks> https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<MannyLNJ> You don't install in Fusuin. You use Fusion or VirtualBox to run a virtual machine. I would use the Bootin app to make an Unbuuntu USB drive with persistance
<OerHeks> pretty automated
<maria_swe> OerHeks: I want to boot it in wmware fusion so your link won't help fully
<MannyLNJ> OerHeks, I *think* the problem is maria_swe is trying to run the created USB drive as a virtual machine and I don't believe that VmWare Fusion for Mac supports that, If maria_swe installs Virtual Box for OSX it will work
<maria_swe> vmware fusion won't handle but Oracle Virtual Box does?
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, I belive so
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, see https://www.howtogeek.com/187721/how-to-boot-from-a-usb-drive-in-virtualbox/
<shibboleth> are there any official/semi-such opencv3/4 ppas?
<alla> https://2no.co/2P9af5.jpeg
<maria_swe> let's make this clear for OerHeks: I am wondering if it's possible to have a persistent usb ubuntu in my wmware fusion (mac os)
<maria_swe> MannyLNJ:  let me read the link. thank you
<maria_swe> MannyLNJ:  that link explains it for windows.
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, at the end it says The process is basically the same on Linux and Mac host systems. You’ll need to use the same sort of VBoxManage command to create a file representing the raw disk, but you’ll need to specify the path to the disk device on your Linux or Mac system.
<MannyLNJ> The Open Foam wiki has some tips and workarounds that may help you adapt this process to Linux or Mac hosts. The Using a raw host hard disk from a guest section in VirtualBox’s official documentation may also help.
<OerHeks> why not a regular installed vm, dynamical
<OerHeks> persistence is just the iso without updates, and a storage part.
<maria_swe> MannyLNJ: You would easyly do thast part "VBoxManage command to create a file representing the raw disk" but not me :)
<OerHeks> hint: daily live http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, No I wouldn't I don't know much about OS X but I would find a forum where people do and ask there
<maria_swe> OerHeks:  that works in a usb http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current/ ???
<OerHeks> maria_swe, sure
<maria_swe> OerHeks: but how do I boot it?
<OerHeks> just make it like a regular usb, usb creator on linux, dd
<maria_swe> Like I am on my Macbook now
<maria_swe> how would I boot it?
<dax> wrong link, you probably want http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<maria_swe> stick in the usb with type-c - usb converter and click on what?,
<dax> (the other one is autogenerated daily test ISOs)
<lordcirth__> maria_swe, point your hypervisor at it and boot it
<maria_swe> lordcirth__:  you mean turnof my macbook and change the boot setting to usb?
<maria_swe> Am I getting you right?
<lordcirth__> maria_swe, I thought you wanted to boot a VM from the USB?
<maria_swe> lordcirth__:  yes I want to boot it in vmware fusion
<lordcirth__> maria_swe, so tell vmware to boot the USB.
<MannyLNJ> lordcirth__, I don't think Vmware Fusion allows that
<shibboleth> it can boot other installed OSes as a vm
<maria_swe> lordcirth__: so that was the major subject here. We thought the vmware fusion won't let you do thst
<OerHeks> you already found out that you can *create* a VM from a bootable USB drive, or use virtualbox
<shibboleth> ofc, that is a major PITA with windows because it will have diff hwid (activation)
<shibboleth> so i dunno what the fusion team were smoking
<maria_swe> so vmware fusion can boot or not?
<shibboleth> it can
<maria_swe> and whick link is right? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/bionic/daily-live/current or http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<tomreyn> the latter.
<tomreyn> i'm not convinced that vmware fusion does what you want, but that's totally a topic for a different channel.
<maria_swe> well just confused with that part
<maria_swe> whats different between bionic daily live and regular bionic?
<lordcirth__> maria_swe, it just has the updates already
<groke> svärje!
<maria_swe> lordcirth__:  which one have the updates?
<maria_swe> daily live ?
<lordcirth__> yes
<maria_swe> I see... thank you
<maria_swe> ok I will try that one tomorrow.
<maria_swe> No I just want a stable ubuntu inside my vmware fusion
<maria_swe> can I just install the ubuntu iso and install it...
<maria_swe> no need to seek for another specific vm version right
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, yes you can http://hplgit.github.io/teamods/ubuntu/vmware/mac.html
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, wrong link
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, I'm sorry http://hplgit.github.io/teamods/ubuntu/vmware/mac.html is the correct link
<maria_swe> link looks exactly same
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, it is I thought I pasted the wrong link originally
<maria_swe> :)
<maria_swe> so this says just install the official iso from site
<maria_swe> regular desktop version and install to fusion
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, you got it :-)\
<maria_swe> 18.04 LTS or 19.04
<maria_swe> 19.04 is the latest?
<MannyLNJ> I'm looking for a  good online backup provider for my Ubuntu systems. Suggestions please
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, go with the LTS in most cases
<maria_swe> LTS means? stable version?
<groke> long term stable
<lordcirth__> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<maria_swe> I see.
<maria_swe> so to not have trouble you recommend going with the LTS version
<lordcirth__> MannyLNJ, #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps
<maria_swe> last question
<lordcirth__> maria_swe, if you get 19.04, you will need to upgrade every 6 months.
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, Yes it has the longest support
<maria_swe> can I update my ubuntu to 19.04 when ever I like?
<maria_swe> in deed! sorry for that :/ sorry for that guys... everyone...
<maria_swe> will be quiet now...
<groke> yeah u can upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 and so on
<maria_swe> you guys been so polite and helpful. thank you so much for each of yours time.
<groke> upgrading can be a risky business though, not always recommended
<OerHeks> have fun!
<groke> some upgrades are more safe like from LTS to newer LTS
<MannyLNJ> maria_swe, gald I could help. I've gotten so much help here in the past
<AlexPortable> Can someone help me getting my scanner to work? i've installed brsaneconfig4, simple-scan, sane-utils
<curbs> OerHeks: yeah this is all in a VM, snapshotted and duped.
<AlexPortable> It worked before in older versions, but now simple-scan can't see any scanner
<curbs> OerHeks and I got it working, the config file didn't have proper permissions, and neither did the DB.
<dcarmich> I've gotten to the point of being able to access my local repository and imported my gpg key on the client, but I now see: "Skipping acquire of configured file 'Packages' as repository 'http://172.16.171.136/repo  InRelease'". The Packages file is in the specified directory.
<dcarmich> This is my sources.list entry: 'deb http://172.16.171.136/repo/ /' (without the ')
<dcarmich> What could cause this?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.2 lts this is a new install due to clearing all partitions..This new install takes longer to boot than the previous install..It opens to bios menu then to grub menu then a black screen then to Ubuntu with the red dots scrolling until it finally reaches the login window..I have tried various fixes from ask ubuntu and other linux fixes but none have speeded up the booting time..I have run systemd-analyze blame but do not
<texla> know if this tells me what to change..Is there any hope of getting help or is the boot time unajustable
<Noor_egy> hello i have ubuntu 18.04 installed and installed lamp on it then installed filezeaa ftp client but i cant brows my local www folder in filezilaa ??
<phiu> Noor_egy: your user may not have access to /var/www/html, it's not really recommended to use ftp if that's what filezilla uses, use sftp it's more secure
<Noor_egy> phiu: i can access /var/ww
<phiu> Noor_egy:  in filezilla you can't access /var/www ?
<Noor_egy> yes
<Noor_egy> my local /var/www
<phiu> hmm, no idea sorry
<Noor_egy> many thanks phiu:
<fuse5> shlurb!
<Noor_egy> what does this error mean
<Noor_egy> error: snap "sftpclient" has "install-snap" change in progress
<Noor_egy> when i try to install apps from software
<phiu> Noor_egy: you could try installing it from the terminal sudo apt-get install sftpclient
<Noor_egy> so there is no propleme with my ubuntu thats normal ?
<phiu> it's installing for me from the software center using 16.04 here
<phiu> Noor_egy: maybe it's just taking time to install and on the 2nd try it's giving that error? it's slow here for me
<Noor_egy> ok thank you
<phiu> Noor_egy: does it show in "snap list" ?
<Noor_egy> umm i dont know whats propleme all ftp aplications cant have access to my local driver !
<Noor_egy> its installed now but also cant access my local driver
<tatertotz> -r
<sappheiros> https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html?highlight=keyboard%20shortcut appears not to be working -- is there a general default keyboard binding to send window to half of screen in lubuntu?
<sappheiros> askubuntu indicates ctrl+super key+left, (super = windows key for example), but that doesn't work either
<sappheiros> I can create the keybinding, but lubuntu wants me to enter a command associated with the keybinding; do you know the command?
<phiu> sappheiros: maybe there's some setting in the window manager lubuntu uses or so?
<JonelethIrenicus> how do you set the scale factor for Qt applications?
<JonelethIrenicus> instances not ran from the command prompt
<sappheiros> phiu: i've looked but haven't found one
<sappheiros> Is it important to exit all other applications when updating packages via muon package manager?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: you might be better asking in #kde
<sappheiros> leftyfb: which question?
<leftyfb> sappheiros: the one specific to a KDE package manager
<sappheiros> is muon package manager a KDE package manager?
 * sappheiros checks https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.2/muon.html
<leftyfb> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.8.0-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 341 kB, installed size 2101 kB
<sappheiros> okay, thank you. that webpage didn't mention KDE
<fishcooker> just need to cli for reading the email file only... afaik munpack but it creates a new file, ryouba
<Noor_egy> https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=501836079680 suddenly some apps cant access places in my local driver and in the software it give permission button
<Noor_egy> why
<AlexPortable> Can someone help me getting my scanner to work? i've installed brsaneconfig4, simple-scan, sane-utils. It worked before in older versions, but now simple-scan can't see any scanner
<JonelethIrenicus> AlexPortable: did you set the IP?
<AlexPortable> yes
<sappheiros> firefox keeps freezing up my latitude d620. is there an even lighter web browser you'd recommend? (i386)
<tatertotz> AlexPortable is it connected via USB or Netowrk?..if network do you know it's IP..if yes...does it respond to ping?
<AlexPortable> network, yes i can ping it
<AlexPortable> also the web interface opens and other devices can access it
<tatertotz> AlexPortable did you run the brother setup? yes or no
<sappheiros> or maybe it is Google Documents that causes the freeze ...
<sappheiros> but it seems often four tabs in firefox is enough to freeze it
<tatertotz> AlexPortable what ubuntu version?
<AlexPortable> 18.04
<AlexPortable> tatertotz: yes, dpkg -i brscan.deb
<tatertotz> AlexPortable uh brother has a "installation script"
<AlexPortable> do they?
<tatertotz> AlexPortable you did NOT use this?
<AlexPortable> nope, the brother website just recommended me commands
<tatertotz> AlexPortable you SHOULD have
<AlexPortable> https://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&redirect=on
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.2 lts this is a new install due to clearing all partitions..This new install takes longer to boot than the previous install..It opens to bios menu then to grub menu then a black screen then to Ubuntu with the red dots scrolling until it finally reaches the login window..I have tried various fixes from ask ubuntu and other linux fixes but none have speeded up the booting time..I have run systemd-analyze blame but do not
<texla> <texla> know if this tells me what to change..Is there any hope of getting help or is the boot time unajustable
<bprompt> sappheiros:    usually is the webpage's content, bear in mind that a webpage can be just a simple static resume with very little memory/cpu footprint or it can be a dynamic page with many components and possible on html file with about 15 .css and 5 .js files loaded doing all kind of graphic manipulations
<sappheiros> bprompt: yeah, i suspect Google Document is teh problem, not firefox ... but it does seem to often freeze if i have >3 tabs open ... but i guess i should test this more to be sure. maybe it is a webpage issue instead as you suggest
<tatertotz> AlexPortable I'm not going to tell you how to go about doing what you're wanting to do....so
<bprompt> sappheiros:   you can always try a chromium-based browser, like Opera, but if it's the page, and chances is very likely, you'll get the same jam on the same pages, depending on how many components is loading
<AlexPortable> tatertotz: do you have a link to the install script? all i can find is the link i sent you, which tells me to run commands
<sappheiros> bprompt: i thought chromium and chrome both required 64-bit ...
<bprompt> sappheiros:   not sure, I'd think they had a 32bit version... but  you're on a core2 duo cpu, you "could" run a 64bit OS
<tatertotz> AlexPortable keep going down your current path / rabbit hole..i've been around long enough to know since there are more than one way to skin the rabbit or ways to accomplish a single task (4+3,5+2,6+1 ALL are the same) i'm just going to avoid or dodge a flame war
<tatertotz> its just a printer..not worth it
<AlexPortable> tatertotz I have no idea what you are talking about. Do you have a link to the installer?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: which printer model do you have there?
<AlexPortable> MFC-6510DW
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: where / how did yo look for the driver download?
<bprompt> sappheiros:   just checked, yeap, chrome/opera both have 32bit versions
<AlexPortable> tomreyn:  i followed this tutorial https://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&redirect=on
<sappheiros> bprompt: thanks. i guess it's just brave that requires the 64-bit chrome (chromium?)
<bprompt> sappheiros:  brave?   hmm dunno that one
<sappheiros> bprompt: i am core2duo i think, but i dunno how you manage a 64-bit app on it ...
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: okay but how did you get there?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: personally i'd be doing a web search for the hardware i want to make work, and "ubuntu" and the ubuntu version
<bprompt> sappheiros:    well, you'd install the 64bit OS first :)
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: via google. this tutorial also worked for me in previous ubuntu versions (14.04 and if i recall correctly also 16.04), just not in 18.04 right now.
<sappheiros> >___> gotcha
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i can't find anything on "MFC-6510DW", do you mean "MFC-J6510DW" maybe?
<AlexPortable> er yes
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: okay, then the first page i'd find is this https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj6510dw_all
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i'd choose "linux" in step 1 and "Linux (deb)" in step 2, knowing that ubuntu uses .deb packages, being a deb(ian) derivate
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i'd then end up here, where all the drivers are available for download: https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj6510dw_all&os=128
<AlexPortable> thank you, i have not seen that webpage before
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: do you know which ones to use from there?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> still quite odd that there are two pages
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: so you have Ubuntu installed in amd64 or i386 architecture?
<AlexPortable> 64
<tomreyn> ok
<tomreyn> so this is the scanner driver then https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadend.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj6510dw_all&os=128&dlid=dlf006645_000&flang=4&type3=566&dlang=true
<tomreyn> unfortunately brother does not offer an apt repository, so you will need to download and install .deb files directly, and you won't get any updates unless you'll install them manually.
<kreyren> Does ubuntu's kernel has HAVE_KRNEL_GZIP ?
<kreyren> trying to compress gentoo kernel on chroot using ubuntu's kernel and it's failing
<ThatGuyMeho> https://pastebin.com/stMX0wd6 <---- can someone explain this to me and how to fix it
<tomreyn> kreyren: grep HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<kreyren> tomreyn, ty
<dax> ThatGuyMeho: you've added a PPA (https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ubuntu/ppa) that has no packages for distributions past bionic. you should probably remove it.
<tomreyn> ThatGuyMeho: this message usually means that the repository listed there does not support your ubuntu release.
<dax> ( https://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed )
<ThatGuyMeho> dont worry about it what i am trying to do is to make a bootable windows 10 usb with ubuntu and nothing so far that i know works
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: their installer did not help much, also installing the package doesn't make it show up in simplescan
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: you need to do both, use these packages and follow the instructions / run commands to enable your scanner
<AlexPortable> yes i did
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: use the "driver install tool" on top of the download page
<ThatGuyMeho> so has anyone attempted to make a bootable windows 10 usb using ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> and read the "notes before downloading"
<AlexPortable> tomreyn their installer did not help much
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: did you run those commands (the ones for ubuntu only)? https://support.brother.com/g/b/faqend.aspx?c=eu_ot&lang=en&prod=mfcj6510dw_all&faqid=faq00100548_000
<tatertotz> AlexPortable would it help if there was a youtube video or something you cold copy cat from?
<jcotton> ThatGuyMeho: in ##windows we usually reccomend WoeUSB
<tatertotz> could
<ThatGuyMeho> well this is what i was trying to install in the first place but no dice
<tomreyn> ThatGuyMeho: try "woeusb", i don'T know whether it works on 19.04, but it's known to usually work.
<ThatGuyMeho> it dont seem to work in 19.04
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: yes. tatertotz no
<ThatGuyMeho> thanks
<jcotton> if.. oh
<jcotton> he left
<tomreyn> ThatGuyMeho: if you're looking for more help with this, you'll need to explain what you tried exactly, how it did not work
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: if you're looking for more help with this, you'll need to explain what you tried exactly, how it did not work
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: i've tried the install script, the commands provided on the old page, my own commands, all commands on the pre-required procedure page. I'm just not able to select the scanner in simple-scan. I think simple-scan is broken since it worked fine in 16.04
<genii> In case ThatGuyMeho returns, the webupd8 PPA which has current woeusb versions: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard
<jcotton> unsplat
<wr> trying to find the best lightweight DE on ubuntu
<jcotton> "best" will vary wildly by person
<jcotton> stand up a VM, try a few
<jcotton> when you think you've found one you like actually install on real hardware
<tomreyn> !flavours | wr
<ubottu> wr: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<wr> tomreyn, lubuntu?
<tomreyn> wr: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.c…u-flavours
<tomreyn> that link is https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> wr: maybe, it tries to keep requirements low
<tomreyn> wr: there is also #lubuntu here on freenode if you have specific questions about this desktop environment. their website is https://lubuntu.me
<wr> tomreyn, lxqt is lowest one?
<tomreyn> wr: i don't have any statistics available.
<wr> tomreyn, maybe o have to find some stats
<tomreyn> or you just create a live usb and give it a try
<Myth> Ubuntu 18.04 here. Just lost permissions for my external HDD after last update. Not sure what happened. How do I restore permissions to my HDD?
<EriC^^> Myth: sudo chown -R <username>: /path/to/mounted/exthdd
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: any other suggestions
<Myth> EriC^^, Thank you. I'll see if I can get that information together
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: other than explaining what exactly you did and how it did "no dice"? no.
<EriC^^> Myth: np
<wr> Myth, first check permissions have
<Myth> wr, How do?
<AlexPortable> I sent you this message, you maybe didnt receive it: i've tried the install script, the commands provided on the old page, my own commands, all commands on the pre-required procedure page. I'm just not able to select the scanner in simple-scan. I think simple-scan is broken since it worked fine in 16.04
<Myth> EriC^^, Username is in terminal, right? X@Y ?
<wr> Myth, ls -l /path/to/file
<EriC^^> Myth: yeah
<EriC^^> it's the X
<Myth> EriC^^, Thought so. Thanks
<Myth> wr, In my case, it is the entire driver
<Myth> wr, I meant "drive"
<wr> Myth, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/tysdxjfyXt/
<wr> stat -c "%a %n" /path/of/file
<Myth> I'm having trouble defining the paths
<wr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<EriC^^> Myth: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<sappheiros> bprompt said there was 32bit chrome, but https://www.google.com/chrome/index.html only gives me 64bit linux download versions
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: does brsaneconfig (or similar command from your original list of commands to run) return your scanner as a Device on network" then?
<Myth> wr, Thank you
<Myth> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/k1vni
<EriC^^> Myth: it's a ntfs partition, so permissions dont stick on these, they use 'fake permissions' fwiw
<EriC^^> Myth: type 'sudo chown -R $USER: /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C' it might temporarily let you do stuff as your user
<EriC^^> maybe the filemanager has some problem right now, and after a reboot or something it'll start letting you write to the partition as your user
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: and indeed this message had not reached me, maybe because i had gotten disconnected
<EriC^^> Myth: oh! just noticed it's mounted read only
<Myth> EriC^^, Okay. Thanks. Yeah, I have rarely had this sort of issue.
<EriC^^> Myth: type 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C' and you should be good, nevermind the
<EriC^^> sudo chown command
<Myth> EriC^^, Aye. True. Usually mounts with write too
<AlexPortable> brsaneconfig4 -q does not list the scanner as in 'devices on netwrok'
<Myth> EriC^^, Already did the first command. That okay?
<EriC^^> yeah it's not a problem
<tyler> I'm setting up a media server and tried to mount an NFS drive from my nas using this guide -- https://blog.whabash.com/posts/mounting_synology_nas_shared_folder_nfs_ubuntu_16_10 -- My issue is that sabnzbd will not allow me to choose a directory from the mounted folder as a completed downloads folder. As far as I can tell only a sudo command will reveal the contents of the directory and allow me to
<tyler> manipulate it.
<tomreyn> !who | AlexPortable
<ubottu> AlexPortable: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<qwebirc95665>  hi, i try connect to an remote server via thightvnc. i installed on my server thightvncserver, tried sudo DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session, export DISPLAY=:1, sudo startx, gnome-session, etc. I am able to open apps like gnome-terminal, but not a fully gnome-session. i found the following files on the server:.xsession-errors https://pastebin.com/qqLb3c9u and the config file for tightvncserver https://pastebin.com/q8w1fnik
<AlexPortable> tomreyn brsaneconfig4 -q does not list the scanner as in 'devices on netwrok'
<tomreyn> if  brsaneconfig4 -q  does not list the scanner in 'devices on netwrok', this suggests you have not yet ran the command to configure it?
<Myth> EriC^^, Looks better, but error while copying any files. Unmounted via GUI and remounted, then permissions stripped again to read only
<EriC^^> Myth: what was the error when copying the files?
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: from the link you posted initially, step 5: https://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1b.html?c=us_ot&lang=en&redirect=on
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: until yu did this simple.scan cannot work
<Myth> EriC^^, I'll use the command again, then check and see
<EriC^^> Myth: try the remount,rw command again, and try "touch /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C/blabla | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> Myth: also type "dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999"
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: yes i did that before
<Myth> Ok, before I do that, the error: Error opening file “/mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C/Shadow Dragon.jpg”: No such file or directory
<Myth> EriC^^, ^^^
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: so you did this before, but then the next command explains how to verify it worked properly, and you ran that, too, or not? and if you ran it, it must have hshown you that you  configuration did not succeed?
<sappheiros> i search dictionary in muon package manager: how do i know which is compatible with lubuntu?
<sappheiros> i don't know if it's gnome or kde for example
<Myth> progenitor@Sanctum:~$ touch /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C/blabla | nc termbin.com 9999
<Myth> touch: cannot touch '/mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C/blabla': No such file or directory
<Myth> Oops. I'll use susepaste for the next one
<EriC^^> Myth: type "mount | nc termbin.com 9999" again please
 * sappheiros tries installing 'dict'
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: you mean the -q command?
<AlexPortable> the -q command shows the scanner yes
<Myth> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/xp3v
<AlexPortable> i just insatlled xsane, and it can scan just fine, only simple-scan cannot
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: but just the scanner model in the list of supported models, not as the network scanner you tried to configure?
<Myth> EriC^^, Only one I did not do yet is: dmesg | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: both, on as in 'devices on network' and one as 401 in the supported models list. Skanlite software also seems to work now, only simple-scan not
<EriC^^> Myth: alright, run it
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: this is now the opposite of what you said 8 minutes ago:  <AlexPortable> tomreyn brsaneconfig4 -q does not list the scanner as in 'devices on netwrok'
<EriC^^> Myth: it's odd, it's almost as if it cant go to /mnt/286.....
<sappheiros> dict is good enough i suppose.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: what changed in the meantime?
<AlexPortable> tomreyn yeah it did, then it didn't and then i added it back again
<tatertotz> he actually followed the instructions this time around
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: i see, glad you pointed this out, now that i asked.
<tatertotz> because he was being hand held or guided
<Myth> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/mpgm
<EriC^^> Myth: try "dmesg | grep sdc | nc termbin.com 9999"
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: what does   brsaneconfig4 -p    report for "...% packaet loss"?
<EriC^^> also please try "cd /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C"
<Myth> Ok
<Myth> EriC^^, https://termbin.com/x42z
<EriC^^> Myth: looks good
<Myth> I'll reboot then. Maybe that will help now that I've taken these steps
<Myth> EriC^^, ^
<EriC^^> yeah try rebooting
<EriC^^> did cd /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C work?
<Myth> Thanks! brb with a report
<qwebirc95665> hi, i try connect to an remote server via thightvnc. i installed on my server thightvncserver, tried sudo DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session, export DISPLAY=:1, sudo startx, gnome-session, etc. I am able to open apps like gnome-terminal, but not a fully gnome-session. i found the following files on the server:.xsession-errors https://pastebin.com/qqLb3c9u and the config file for tightvncserver https://pastebin.com/q8w1fnik
<Myth> EriC^^, ?
<EriC^^> Myth: did you try "cd /mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C" with any luck?
<Myth> EriC^^, Oh, yes. The terminal is there now
<EriC^^> oh cool
<EriC^^> try "touch blabla"
<Myth> EriC^^, Within terminal, cd to mnt/XYZ, the touch command does not work
<Myth> touch: cannot touch '/mnt/28656C1A26D0DB7C/blabla': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> odd try rebooting t see if this weird spell will vanish
<Myth> ok
<Myth> EriC^^, I've returned. My 3TB NTFS HDD is mounted (it auto-mounts with with the DISKS application), but has a shaded Create Folder and Paste option, et al
<Myth> This HDD has no system on it. Just media
<EriC^^> Myth: maybe it has some kind of hardware read only protection?
<EriC^^> some switch?
<tomreyn> i didnt follow, but did you ntfsfix, yet?
<Myth> EriC^^, That would be a new one to me. Been using this one without issue for nearly a year. Sandwiched between two SSDs, each with their own OS on them
<Myth> They both access the HDD for music, documents, videos, images, and so on
<EriC^^> oh ok, thought it was a hand held ext hdd type
<EriC^^> try tomreyn 's suggestion of ntfsfix maybe the fs needs some fixing
<Myth> EriC^^, I should have specified. Sorry about that
<EriC^^> tomreyn: to sum it up, the disk suddenly mounted read-only, nothing in dmesg, upon remounting rw, cd /mountpoint works, however oddly touch "something" says file not found
<EriC^^> tomreyn: he basically can't write anything to it, but touch's output is intriguing though
<tomreyn> file not found on touch sounds like a path typo
<EriC^^> yup which is why i had him cd /mountpoint
<EriC^^> then touch something after he confirmed he was within the dir, same output file not found
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<qwebirc95665> hi, i try connect to an remote server via thightvnc. i installed on my server thightvncserver, tried sudo DISPLAY=:1 gnome-session, export DISPLAY=:1, sudo startx, gnome-session, etc. I am able to open apps like gnome-terminal, but not a fully gnome-session. i found the following files on the server:.xsession-errors https://pastebin.com/qqLb3c9u and the config file for tightvncserver https://pastebin.com/q8w1fnik
<tomreyn> hmm yes thats weird, EriC^^. but it makes me want to ntfsfix even more
<Myth> EriC^^, tomreyn Looking around in disks, seeing some interesting stuff. I'll post a screen
<Myth> EriC^^, tomreyn Here is DISKS with my sdb partition highlighted (that is my Ubuntu SSD): https://imgur.com/a/UvdjpyF
<Myth> Here is my sdc media HDD where I store media files only: https://imgur.com/a/6G2eR8h
<tomreyn> Myth: this isyour efi system partition, what about it?
<Myth> tomreyn, I just noticed a bad sector was mentioned. Never noticed it before. Probably unrelated, but I am inexperienced
<Myth> The second screen shows how the automount is setup in DISKS
<Myth> For the nonOS drive
<tomreyn> i think this is 1 bad sector which then got relocated, but you should check this sometime using smartctl. but it's a different topic, i think, this does also not seem to be the storage which contains the ntfs file system you want to write to.
<tomreyn> "second screen"?
<Myth> tomreyn, Okay. Will do. The 3TB HDD is the NTFS drive in question, correct
<Myth> tomreyn, The second image I linked
<tomreyn> oh i missed this link
<Myth> https://imgur.com/a/6G2eR8h
<Myth> No worries. It may be arbitrary
<EriC^^> tomreyn: ntfsfix / smartctl time?
<tomreyn> Myth: did you do the ntfsfix, yet?
<Myth> tomreyn, Negative
<tomreyn> Myth: do it now ;)
<Myth> Ok
<EriC^^> ( sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1 )
<tomreyn> Myth: first unmount the file system
<EriC^^> ^
<tomreyn> Myth: sudo umount /mnt/2865*
<Myth> tomreyn, Ah. I see
<Krennic> hmm
<tomreyn> Myth: then    sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1   (thanks EriC^^)
<Myth> https://susepaste.org/view//8495077
<Myth> tomreyn, ^
<EriC^^> looks good!
<EriC^^> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Myth> EriC^^, I thought so too. I'm trying to comprehend the failure
<tomreyn> Myth: "FAILED" doesn't sound too good, i'm not sure what it means in this context.
<Myth> Says my file system was "unclean". Some Scarelet Letter stuff right there
<tomreyn> the dirty bit had been set on the file system
<Myth> Should we try the touch command after cd to the mnt point?
<tomreyn> do you have fast shutdown disabled in any windows installation you use this drive with?
<Myth> tomreyn, Not to my knowledge. No hibernation, or smartboot either
<tomreyn> Myth: you need to have this option disabled, though, it's a non-default setting on windows 10 and i think 8, too, maybe 7
<Myth> I have 10 on the other drive. I'll comb through it carefully
<EriC^^> maybe a sudden poweroff caused it?
<tomreyn> actually it's called "fast startup"
<tomreyn> https://superuser.com/questions/1152001/shutdown-windows-10-truly-for-a-dual-booting-system
<EriC^^> it sounds like it had some metadata it wanted to write, but never got the chance or something
<EriC^^> oh nevermind, i get what you mean tomreyn
<Myth> EriC^^, I updated the machine last night via Ubuntu and then Windows 10, then I shut it down for the night
<Myth> tomreyn, Yes, I'll check the BIOS too. Should be OFF
<Myth> Bookmarking the link you provided too
<EriC^^> Myth: if you shut it down then it would have done the fast-startup stuff, rebooting bypasses that
<Myth> EriC^^, I'll check Windows 10 advanced power options as well as the BIOS/UEFI
<EriC^^> it's not in the bios, it should be somewhere in the settings in windows
<tomreyn> the link i posted has screen shots of how to disable it in windows, should be doable
<Myth> EriC^^, Oh, I thought it had to be enabled in the BIOS as well
<EriC^^> or maybe in the bios too, i dont know, but im sure there's a setting in windows for it, just very obscurely placed behind some 'advanced options line' iirc
<tomreyn> yes you also want it disable din bios.
<EriC^^> i think usually the fast start up in the bios is more about what the BIOS checks and stuff before fully booting the OS stuff like that
<tomreyn> yes, it's unrelated to this fast sartup option in windows.
<Myth> After reviewing the link you provided, it does seem pretty obscurly placed in the gui
<Myth> May be the issue then. I never had this issue in Windows 7 dual booting with Ubuntu or Mint
<tomreyn> since there can never be another Os other than windows, that's fine, right?
<Myth> tomreyn, Yes, I think so. I keep it quarantined like a virus on its own drive ;p
<tomreyn> i need some sleep, got sick, hope you can work it out, good luck!
<Myth> tomreyn, Get well soon! Thanks
<Myth> EriC^^, Thanks!
<EriC^^> Myth: no problem
<tomreyn> ty
<Myth> I'm going to go spanke Windows like a red-headed step child
<Myth> o/
<jackbaker> Any one able to help out with configuring a USB HID gadget driver?  I'm stuck at the "Configuration" section because i don't understand exactly what i need to put where. https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/gadget_hid.txt
<plongshot> Is there an official ubuntu doc to install apache2 on an 18.04 server over ssh?
<plongshot> The article I
<yeats> plongshot: you may have gotten cut off - last seen "The article I"
<NMSK_Levsha> hi, if i`m using 2 terminals with root, how its history tracking?
<plongshot> The article I've found includes a step where and apache firewall profile is applied with ufw and you must selct between 3 options. I'm not sure the implications of each choice. Will all of them work out of the box without further configureation or does connecting via port 440 imply I have to set up apache to serve my site as https  or it wont work?
<plongshot> sorry typo  :s
<plongshot> I want to choose "Apache Secure" profile and only open port 440 but like I was saying I don't know what that imlies for serving the site later
<yeats> plongshot: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html is about as official as it probably gets as far as your original question goes
<yeats> plongshot: are you referring to https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-apache-web-server-on-ubuntu-16-04 ?
<yeats> in that case it would be port 443 (standard HTTPS port) not 440
<usr13> plongshot: It's best to just not have any services running or even installed, if you don't intend to use them.
<plongshot> yeats: I'm at https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-the-apache-web-server-on-ubuntu-18-04
<yeats> ah - probably mostly the same
<yeats> plongshot: what you would choose for the ufw profile there would depend on the nature of what you'd be serving with apache
<yeats> but HTTPS only is probably a good idea generally
<plongshot> Step 2. And I found a way to rephrase the question makes more senes...  " f I only connect through port 440 and keep 80 closed - does that imply I have to set my site up to use https and that http will not work? "
<yeats> plongshot: port 443, yes?
<plongshot> yeats: It is being pushed as a standard
<plongshot> 443? or 440   I don't recall
<plongshot> whatever it says
<yeats> plongshot: 443 is standard HTTPS - not sure if 440 has a standard use
<plongshot> my mistake / typo
<yeats> plongshot: I've not used ufw in this exact situation, but yes, if you only allow 443 through the firewall, it will block HTTP altogether (if I understand what it's saying)
<yeats> plongshot: Apache Full would probably be a more common usage
<plongshot> I think I see what's up. If I enable only 443 and keep 80 closed I will effectively be constraining the connection for only https service but no http.  So then I have to learn what it takes to serve a https site as opposed to just a http site.
<plongshot> I see
<yeats> plongshot: you can use apache rewrite rules to force HTTPS if someone lands on port 80
<yeats> lots of examples on the web
<plongshot> yes
<plongshot> Just that I know I've got my work cut out for me
<yeats> but if you *block* port 80, they'd likely get a connection refused in the browser, which would be confusing to non-technical end users
<yeats> plongshot: the only way to learn :-)
<plongshot> yeats: Do you know if it's possible to connect for the sake of a test using iip:port  syntax in the browser? Do a test that apaceh installs correctly even if there is no site yet?
<plongshot> yes
<yeats> sure, you can do that
<plongshot> would it look something like?    https://my-ip-address-at-server:443    ?
<plongshot> is that right?
<plongshot> And then I shoud see the apache2 welcome screen by default right?
<yeats> plongshot: in theory, yes :-)
<plongshot> right on
<plongshot> thx man
<yeats> happy to assist
<AlexPortable> tomreyn: i got it to work, installed it again and now it magically stays
#ubuntu 2019-05-04
<OneM_Industries> Alright, I'm having a bit of an issue burning cds and was wondering if anyone would be willing to help.
<OneM_Industries> Basically, I'm trying to burn some audio cds, and they are coming out completely corrupt.
<OneM_Industries> It sounds like static, mixed with what happens when you get a massive scratch in a disk.
<wr> OneM_Industries, what do you use to burn and what is filetype?
<OneM_Industries> Brasero, and mp3.
<wr> OneM_Industries, what hardware you have?
<tatertotz> OneM_Industries has this computer EVER burned acceptable quality audio cd's in the past?
<OneM_Industries> tatertotz: That's the irritating part, YES. Utterly randomly, it will produce a cd that sounds brilliant.
<OneM_Industries> However, this is less than 10% of the time.
<wr> OneM_Industries, on what system did you do a sucessfull burn?
<xamithan> Burners are pretty cheap if it isn't blu-ray,  get a decent unit that works more than 10% of the time
<tatertotz> OneM_Industries "intermittent" in nature then you would agree? yes/no
<OneM_Industries> wr: It's a random samsung cd/dvd burner/player.
<OneM_Industries> tatertotz: Yes.
<xamithan> Sometimes a firmware update will fix issues though
<wr> OneM_Industries, what type cd/dvd/ray you use and did you try burn multiple times?
<OneM_Industries> wr: Yes, I did try burning multiple times. They are memorex 700mb 52x disks.
<wr> OneM_Industries, does the samsung is properly installed? did it ever work in past?
<OneM_Industries> Yes, it has.
<OneM_Industries> Oooh, hang on a sec...
<wr> OneM_Industries, the multiple try was on a different cd? or multiple on same? are they rewritable?
<tatertotz> OneM_Industries have you tried burning at 1x  or a less than MAX speed?...i bet you've been trying to burn MAX speed all this time because that's the default
<OneM_Industries> They are non rewriteable. Also, different cds.
<wr> OneM_Industries, what type cd you have more, minus?
<OneM_Industries> tatertotz: First thing I changed, speed makes no difference.
<wr> OneM_Industries, is the samsung same type has cd's? format?
<wr> OneM_Industries, record on a lower speed
<OneM_Industries> They're just generic CD-Rs.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, I've been trying on 16x, the lowest that Brasero will go.
<wr> OneM_Industries, is the samsung format same type that cd's?
<OneM_Industries> I genuinely have no clue.
<wr> thats your problem probably
<wr> you may not have same type
<wr> check it out
<OneM_Industries> OK.
<wr> dvd+r is dvd-r
<wr> dvd+r is not dvd-r
<xamithan> Aren't they all CD+R and CD-R nowadays
<xamithan> Unless this burner is from like 15 years ago
<wr> cd+r is different on cd-r what does samsung support?
<OneM_Industries> Burner is less than 2 years old.
<wr> OneM_Industries, try to check that
<xamithan> Well I think it's a hardware issue.  I'd try to find some updated firmware for it
<wr> OneM_Industries, what does it say on your cd?
<OneM_Industries> "Memorex CD-R 52x 700MB 80min".
<wr> OneM_Industries, i have like two records that if i put a cd+r or - they record on one and other not
<wr> OneM_Industries, what does samsung support?
<OneM_Industries> Trying to find out, hang on.
<wr> sudo lshw -C disk
<OneM_Industries> capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram
<OneM_Industries>   product: CDDVDW SH-224FB
<wr> https://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian 404
<ubottu> Error: Debian bug 404 could not be found
<dax> wr: where's that link from?
<wr> ubuntu?
<wr> OneM_Industries, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y
<wr> OneM_Industries, sudo fwupdmgr update
<plongshot> When I ssh into my server I notice the terminal window freezes after inactivity and / or visiting other applications. When I return the only option is to close that terminal window and connect again in a new window. This is happening frequently (causing a disturbance in the force) and I have no idea what may be causing it.
<plongshot> Any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> wr: So, it was brasero.
<OneM_Industries> K3B works perfectly.
<wr> OneM_Industries, sorry, before have to run sudo service fwupd start and sudo fwupdmgr refresh
<plongshot> I love k3b
<plongshot> used it for years
<OneM_Industries> Well, it works, so it has my vote now. :)
<wr> OneM_Industries, but they are different, maybe it's some option adjustment
<plongshot> Is the terminal not updating the window or something?
<wr> OneM_Industries, just because one works and other not doesn't mean a vote
<wr> OneM_Industries, on linux everything is setup
<wr> OneM_Industries, but this is a thing happens a lot on cd/dvd you may use one and it not detect something, and other works, i had same thing happen on reverse, k3b not working and brasero works, and vice versa, but if its solved its solved
<tatertotz> lol
<wr> OneM_Industries, if k3b works is because you have something on your setup that k3b checks, and brasero probably not, anyways...
<plongshot> I just go tthe following output then the connections worked again. I never did closer or connect again. The frozen window output: "packet_write_wait: Connection to 173.230.134.88 port 22: Broken pipe" and then worked like nothing happened.  what does this mean?
<wr> OneM_Industries, by the way, how many times tried brasero record?
<conjo> morning/greetings everyone-I really need some help finding a channel to get help with a gigabyte bios issue. Can anyone please suggest a channel...thank you =)
<wr> OneM_Industries, i don't like almost any burning software on linux, just terminal
<conjo> wr 'same' what are your burning
<wr> nothing
<JustAddCoffee> soz just got in room =)
<JustAddCoffee> wr, apart from dd are there any other ways of burning from terminal
<wr> JustAddCoffee, there are cdrecord
<wr> JustAddCoffee, https://wiki.debian.org/BurnCd
<JustAddCoffee> thanks bud was just reading the man
<wr> OneM_Industries, JustAddCoffee by the way https://directory.fsf.org/wiki/Category/Audio/cd-burning
<JustAddCoffee> thanks man
<oneeach> I have a question about Gnome Files app. How do I disable that visible bar that shows up when I scroll to the top or bottom?
<JustAddCoffee> hi all i need some help please to not clogg the page i used pastebin
<JustAddCoffee> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/B2PJcYF9ch/
<OneM_Industries> wr: Sorry, was out playing the CD I just burnt. As for how many times I tried with brasero..well, it's a good thing I have a couple hundred cds, let's just leave it at that.
<OneM_Industries> wr: And yeah, most likely something underlying is broken. Wouldn't surprise me.
<texla> How to print startup apps
<dex1337> hey
<DalekSec> I figure https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1548973 should likely come up.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1548973 in Add-ons Manager "All extensions disabled due to expiration of intermediate signing cert" [Blocker,New]
<ryuo> DalekSec: ... so that's what it was. lmao.
<DalekSec> I'm going with "yes" :)
<ryuo> DalekSec: i ended up disabling addon signing for now.
<DalekSec> ryuo: Yes, that's certainly one workaround.
<oiyouyeahyou> Hi, I've updated from Cosmic to Disco and am having troubles with my internal WiFi. I'm using a Qualcom Ateros GCA9377 in a Dell Inspiron 5860 (0874). Previously everything was buttery smooth but now I get `ping: sendmsg: No buffer space available` and horrendous and variable ping times up to several seconds.
<Nautilus> when using the find command, is there a way to suppress all the "permission denied" lines?
<oiyouyeahyou> sudo?
<Nautilus> oh, heh, get permission
<Nautilus> oiyouyeahyou: thanks
<evan> Im on a rasbarry pi right now
<sappheiros> do you use linux on your cellphone?
<Bashing-om> !touch | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<sappheiros> i thought plasma replaced touch
<sappheiros> neat, thank you Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> sappheiros: We do try and help :) And when we can not at least repoint.
<sri-helikopter> APA
<suciip> woy
<cfhowlett> ubuntu 18.04 in virtualbox on a MacAir; the gnome keyboard shutcuts don't work, e.g. super + right arrow to set a window to 1/2 of the screen on the right.  Help?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: correct
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje/ eh?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i mean the super + right works here just tested
<cfhowlett> where should I look.
<cfhowlett> cuz it aint working for me.
<cfhowlett> works fine on my Dell however.  I think it might be a setting issue, but I've no idea where to start
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: would vbox catch your keys or maybe its a case of no graphics card (virtual graphics)?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: on the dell, vbox too or physical?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje/ works fine on my dell.  not working my my vbox.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: how about the other key combos, like super + pgdown test?
<cfhowlett> I guess it's possible the keypresses are being diverted to vbox but I'm on fullscreen.  let me install vbox extension and try again.
<cfhowlett> super + pgdown = nothing
<lotuspsychje> might be a vbos case perhaps
<lotuspsychje> vbox
<cfhowlett> i'll experiment.  thanks.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i also had great experiences with 18.04 physical on macs lately, just for the record
<cfhowlett> :)
<arussel> I found a way to center/scaled background image, and I found a way to have 2 different background image on my 2 screens. Is there an app that would allow to center/scale 2 images on 2 screen ?
<tatertotz> 1
<indistylo_> What is correct order? of this ? 1.route , 2.access point, 3.switches, 4.server(the laptop), 5.modem, Is 5 > 1>3 >2>4 correct order
<indistylo_> What is correct order of network flow? of this ? 1.route , 2.access point, 3.switches, 4.server(the laptop), 5.modem, Is 5 > 1>3 >2>4 correct order
<Ben64> indistylo_: what
<tatertotz> and Ubuntu has what to do with your order?
<tatertotz> or what does it have to do with ubuntu?
<tatertotz> 1. put on pants 2. put on shoes
<tatertotz> do NOT try to 1. put on shoes then 2. put on pants
<gofio> could it be pants are wide enough
<u0_a112> hi
<u0_a112> malay?
<cfhowlett> !malay  u0_a112
<u0_a112> can i jin this  server
<u0_a112> join
<cfhowlett> you have already joined this channel
<TRX> eng?
<CyrusCode> how to install metasploit on termux?
<CyrusCode> please answer
<CyrusCode> 😄
<cfhowlett> !patience | CyrusCode
<ubottu> CyrusCode: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> CyrusCode: metasploit is not a supported package on ubuntu, contact the maintainer
<dreamcat4> hello. concerned about this recent new firefox bug today, is it avoided by staying on 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | dreamcat4
<ubottu> dreamcat4: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<cfhowlett> dreamcat4/ it's a ***firefox*** bug, i.e. all firefox's are suspect.
<dreamcat4> huh
<dreamcat4> all of them eh?
<dreamcat4> i was just wondering why i have not been affected by it yet
<dreamcat4> because opened firefox this morning (after the date now), and it seems to be looking ok
<dreamcat4> it just made me wonder what the criteria is to trigger the bug
<dreamcat4> sorry - i'll go ask on firefox channel
<horribleapps> Hello, is there a way to read out the raw usb data coming out of my usb webcam?
<horribleapps> I tried using usb-hid to but it says "No matching HID interfaces"
<horribleapps> I can use my keyboard with usb-hid and it shows that data
<Kali_Yuga> hello, on a different laptop after a kernel upgrade the wifi stopped working, or it can't find any networks. The only thing I could do is go into grub and choose the older kernel version. what should I do next? delete the new kernel?
<ducasse> horribleapps: ask in ##linux, see if they can help
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: wich chipset is that?
<ScriptGeek> I just got a server running ubuntu and following instructions to set it up with LAMP, but I'm unable to determine if apache is configured correctly since I can't get to the default apache page
<lotuspsychje> ScriptGeek: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<kayzen> https://africageographic.com/blog/lion-mass-slaughter-house/
<kayzen> sanction south africa
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kayzen
<ubottu> kayzen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tuxi> hi anyone else having problems with firefox vers. 66xxx with downloading updates?
<tuxi> new update from 05-04-19 firefox 66.0.3
<spippi> hi at all
<spippi> i have download and installed last version of edubuntu, but ask me update at 18.08 LTS, i must do or not?
<tuxi> hi anyone having problems with firefox 66.0.3 addons while automatically disabled?
<gofio> you mean right now tuxi as we speak or lately?
<cfhowlett> spippi, no longer in development ...
<cfhowlett> tuxi, it 's a firefox issue.  they are working on it.
<spippi> cfhowlett, but i must update? and edubuntu work after update
<cfhowlett> spippi, no support,  no security upgrades, no development.  you don't have to upgrade but you might want to stay off the internet completely.
<spippi> ok
<spippi> another question
<spippi> i installed sugar-emulator 0.98 but not start
<cfhowlett> on edubuntu?
<spippi> yes
<cfhowlett> "no longer supported" includes this channel as well.  (you really should upgrade).
<spippi> i close session and try to start with sugar, but return in login
<qwebirc2826> i need help with a fanconrtol issue
<guiverc2> spippi, Edubuntu skipped the 16.04 LTS upgrade path due to lack of contributors.  The Ubuntu 14.04 LTS component should upgrade to 16.04 LTS (the upgrade path for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS), but Edubuntu ceased at 14.04 LTS (as no-one stepped in to help) so I don't know what that would do to the edubuntu extra packages.
<tuxi> cfhowlett ok thank you, because i found on reddit a fix - but this fix is only for linux mint
<guiverc2> spippi, Possibly an option is a newer Ubuntu install, then adding the extra things you use (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/AppGuide provide a list of packages for different ages)
<cfhowlett> tuxi, I'd say be patient and let ffox get their act together.
<tuxi> cfhowlett, yes i understood thank you so far
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<guiverc2> spippi, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=edubuntu-desktop  show the edubuntu desktop exists for xenial (16.04) & bionic (18.04)
<cfhowlett> spippi, can comfirm.  this is my simulated output to apt install -s edubuntu-desktop
<spippi> cfhowlett, i update then
<spippi> ?
<cfhowlett> it appears no new development is being done, but that upgraded versions of previous packaging are available
<spippi> i accept update to 18.04 or not?
<cfhowlett> spippi, sudo do-release-upgrade should get you there.  backup your data first
<spippi> it's a fresh install
<spippi> ok for sugar? have you advice?
<cfhowlett> no idea, but I suspect it will fly in the upgraded OS
<mia> Hey channel
<mia> would it be a problem to reach to already installed programs on windows disk and run them through wine?
<Spookan> Hello mia.
<mia> or do I need new installations?
<cfhowlett> mia, you'll need to install via wine
<Spookan> mia: What Windows programs are you thinking about?
<mia> adobe creative cloud
<mia> illustrator
<mia> photoshop
<mia> etc.
<mia> I already have them installed on my windows disk
<cfhowlett> lastest versions will fail in wine, last I heard
<mia> so I installed wine, hoping to run them through that disk
<cfhowlett> https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-adobe-creative-cloud-linux/
<mia> there is also some games
<mia> I use blizzard launcher
<mia> so overwatch and such
<Spookan> mia: Ok, well thoose programs i bet would be best to install again with wine as cfhowlett said.
<tomreyn> if your computer has the needed resources available, you may have a better user experience by running these applications in a VM
<cfhowlett> or ***possibly*** virtualbox + windows
<tomreyn> so, a VM ;)
<mia> hm
<mia> compared yo Wine, you mean?
<tomreyn> yes, also to dual booting if you'd have to reboot a lot
<cfhowlett> dual booting might be the sanest option
<tomreyn> or combining the two, if windows allows for it.
<mia> wine wins to install things to c:/Program Files (x86/etc
<mia> but where is that folder really
<mia> cfhowlett, I currently have dual boot setup but my ubuntu interface is so clean that I don2t want to go back to windows any more :(
<mia> also I do development in here, windows is a nightmare for it, and sometimes I need to reacch adobe programs for asset creatino
<mia> so turning off and on is not a very nice solution for me as it slows down the dev progress
<cfhowlett> completely understand.  sadly, and with full knowledge and multiple requests, adobe refuses native linux support of creative cloud.
<cfhowlett> might I suggest ubuntustudio?
<tomreyn> you can boot a physical windows installation in virtualbox under ubuntu. this might trigger the windows omg-user-changed-hardware-must-be-license-abuse detection, though.
<mia> OH the licensing!
<mia> I completely forgot about that
<mia> dang
<cfhowlett> https://lifehacker.com/build-your-own-adobe-creative-suite-with-free-and-cheap-5976725
<mia> Okay technical question: where is ProgramFiles(x86) under ubuntu wine installation
<mia> that looks like all my stuff is being installed to there under wine
<mia> but I don't know where that folder is
<tomreyn> should be "~/.wine/C/Program Files (x86)" or something
<tomreyn> it's possible this moved to ~/.config/wine or ~/.local/share/wine or ~/.local/lib/wine since though.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.winehq.org/Wine_User%27s_Guide#WINEPREFIX suggests it's still ~/.wine
<mia> CRASHED AAARRRGGGHH
<mia> ok not installing wine.
<mia> I'll go back to my daily routine now, thank you tomreyn cfhowlett Spookan
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<tomreyn> yw
<gofio> May the 4th be with you
<tatertotz> and with you
<export> tatertotz: you the same one from spotchat>
<export> ?*
<AlexPortable> What would be 'safer', a snap with a wine application, or a wine application with limited rights to read/write into a folder?
<export> AlexPortable: i've seen a lot of you...
<AlexPortable> export: what do you mean by that?
<export> alEXPORTable lol
<AlexPortable> heh
<leonardus> Is this bad? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pryoA5bD/image.png
<export> when people reply i get hilighted usually, but to answer your opinionated question.  i don't like snaps so hah
<export> leonardus: probably
<export> idk
<export> what are you referring to?
<tatertotz> yep
<export> tatertotz: pretty sure i got glined, but i'm not sure lol
<export> i tried connecting via telnet and it banned me, not sure if it's a permanent ban, or if it's client side. but it's hard to pinpoint at this junction.
<jemark> q
<guiverc2> AlexPortable, I believe a confined snap (not classic snap) would be safer than a wine app on a system (with restricted r/w), but it's my opinion only
<guiverc2> export, please stay on-topic
<Catzz> tomreyn: You there
<tomreyn> Catzz: i'm really just one of several people here who do frenetic volunteer support. this said, yes.
<Catzz> brilliant, but you know the story so far tomreyn, nearing an end
<Catzz> this isn't Ubuntu at all, so let's go private for a second
<arussel> I found a way to center/scaled background image, and I found a way to have 2 different background image on my 2 screens. Is there an app that would allow to center/scale 2 images on 2 screen ?
<ChunkzZ> how can I make a script that a command is run on startup? ubuntu 18 LTS...
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jeremy31> ChunkzZ: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/50695843/how-to-automatically-execute-shell-script-at-startup-boot-on-systemd-ubuntu-18-0
<ChunkzZ> every time I reboot, minidlna isn't showing my files until I type "systemctl restart minidlna" and then it shows them.. I reboot and have to enter that command again?!
<jeremy31> ChunkzZ: is the minidlna been enabled by systemctl?
<ChunkzZ> jeremy31, yeah
<ChunkzZ> I can see it through my browser to at 192.168.x.x:8200
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: is the service being started before the network is available?
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, no.
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: does the service actually start at boot-time, but fail?
<ChunkzZ> no it starts fine.
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: does "journalctl -u minidlan.service" give any clues?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: excluding my typos!
<ChunkzZ> when I type "systemctl status minidlna" it says: "V,/mnt/3TB/tvshows" not accessible [No such file or directory]
<ChunkzZ> but it exists?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: the path suggests it requires /the/mnt/3TB to be mounted, so presumably it isn't, so the DLNA service needs to depend on all mounts being finished, which I think would be local-filesystems
<ChunkzZ> it's mounted though
<ChunkzZ> sda            8:0    0   2.7T  0 disk /mnt/3TB
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: sorry, it'd depend (be after) local-fs.target
<ChunkzZ> so what do I change?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: assuming that file-system is set to auto-mount in /etc/fstab
<ChunkzZ> it is...
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: so if you do "systemd-analyze critical-chain" I'd guess it'll show that minidnla started before local-fs.target completed
<ChunkzZ> no it doesn't TJ-
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: this may help also, since you ought to see local-fs.target reached before minidlna.service runs  "systemd-analyze critical-chain minidlna.service"
<ChunkzZ> yeah that doesn't help
<ChunkzZ> network-online.target @3.773s
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: I'd guess your minidlna.service unit-file needs a "Wants=local-fs.taget" and "After=local-fs.target"
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: typo again! Here:  "Wants=local-fs.target" and "After=local-fs.target"
<ChunkzZ> sec it's rebooting
<ChunkzZ> and it's the same TJ- "V,/mnt/3TB/movies" not accessible [No such file or directory]
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: which suggests the mount job has an issue, or the way you've added to the unit file is incorrect.
<ChunkzZ> how? this is in my fstab: UUID="cf42967c-96a9-4445-af89-9480f450a82f" /mnt/3TB/ ext4 defaults,nofail 0 0
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: at boot a systemd generator script converts all fstab auto entries into service jobs, so 1st we need to find the job that handlers that mount. Try "systemctl list | grep 3TB" to find the job name
<obiwahn> hi here in line 614: https://travis-ci.org/ObiWahn/libobi/jobs/528141911
<obiwahn> what can i do to prevent the generation of all that locales
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: once you have the unit name (something like mnt-3TB.mount I'd guess) you can check its status with "systemctl status mnt-3TB.mount"
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, Unknown operation list.
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: sorry! "systemctl list-units | grep 3TB"
<ChunkzZ> tive mounted   /mnt/3TB  TJ-
<obiwahn> I have tried this to prevent it: https://github.com/ObiWahn/libobi/blob/master/support/travis/install-amd64#L12-L13
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: so the name is "mnt-3TB.mount" ?
<ChunkzZ> yeah TJ- mnt-3TB.mount
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: Now let's check it is set to mount before local-fs.target, try "systemctl show mnt-3TB.mount | sort | egrep '(Before|After)='
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: do the same for your minidlna.service and pastebin the results of both commands for us
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, After=dev-disk-by\x2duuid-cf42967c\x2d96a9\x2d4445\x2daf89\x2d9480f450a82f.device -.mount system.slice local-fs-pre.target systemd-journald.socket
<ChunkzZ> and Before=umount.target
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: I think the issue is there, but not sure why your system has a different Before= to mine. On mine (18.04) an fstab auto-mount has "Before=local-fs.target umount.target"
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: that is created by the systemd fstab generator so not clear why yours doesn't have local-fs.target  ... but as you set your mindlna.service to use After=local-fs.target, and mnt-3TB.mount isn't set to Before=local-fs.target, it explains why the mount is not present when minDNLA starts
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: the obvious solution is to change your mindnla.service so instead of using "local-fs.target" it uses "mnt-3TB.mount" for Wants= and After=-
<silv3r_m00n> anybody know gimp ? why am i seeing 2 toolboxes ? https://ibb.co/DbwWjNS  ??
<cfhowlett> silv3r_m00n/ #gimp would know
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, can I just not run a script to do "systemctl restart minidlna.service" ? it'll be much easier. this is doing my head in!
<ChunkzZ> it seems the hdd is mounting too quickly.
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: a script to run a script? :)
<ChunkzZ> yes.
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: the obvious thing is to fix the dependency order and thats done
<ChunkzZ> or delay it starting up...
<cfhowlett> scriptception!
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: delaying start-up is what After= and Wants= achieve
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: if you can pastebin the minidlna.service file there may be something in it that is wrong we can fix
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJjgDdXbCX/
<kadiro> many before
<ChunkzZ> it won't let me edit it, after I edit it, it changes back after a reboot. wth
<kadiro> ah
<ChunkzZ> what?
<kadiro> something wrong
<ChunkzZ> obviously... lol
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: well, that explains it, it's being *generated* itself to run a SysV init script from /etc/init.d/
<kadiro> I guess it is something wrong in /etc/init.d/minidlna itself
<kadiro> or in its config file
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: in other words, it is not a native systemd unit file
<ChunkzZ> so how do I stop it?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: there is a way to add additional options, via an /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf file
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: try this: "sudo mkdir /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d" then ...
<kadiro> you want to disable the service?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ:  ... "echo -e 'After=mnt-3TB.mount\nWants=mnt-3TB.mount\n' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf "
<ChunkzZ> then what TJ- ?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: what this *sohuld* do is add the additional options to the generated options without the generator replacing/over-writing/removing them
<ChunkzZ> sec, rebooting.
<ChunkzZ> nope, doesn't work.
<ChunkzZ> it's not showing the files still.
<ChunkzZ> sec, rebooting again
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: check if what we added was seen by systemd: "systemctl show minidlna.service | egrep '(Wants|After)='  "
<sharon> hi there! can anyone help me to make my touchpad work properly again. i can scroll with two fingers but before it was only with one. which i like. also i have to click now instand of tap. thanks very much
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: if it was seen that command should show "mnt-3TB.mount" for Wants and After
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, still not working...
<TJ-> sharon: that sounds like an improvement in the driver matching to me, *before* it was just behaving like a mouse device, now it is doing full multitouch
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, Media directory "V,/mnt/3TB/tvshows" not accessible [No such file or directory]
<fleabeard> hello friends, not sure why or how,but I can no longer right-click with my laptops touchpad (hp stream laptop), anyway to troubleshoot what's going on here?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: show me "pastebinit <( systemctl show minidlna.service )"
<TJ-> sharon: I experienced the same thing some time ago
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q9MpNRgHQZ/
<sharon> TJ: for me that is not an improvement. it isn't that sensitive anymore
<sharon> TJ: You know how to fix that problem?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: so that shows that the values we want were not added to Wants/After
<ChunkzZ> TJ-, I added them though: echo -e 'After=mnt-3TB.mount\nWants=mnt-3TB.mount\n' | sudo tee /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: can you show me "pastebinit <( ls -la /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service* ; cat /etc/systemd/system/minidlna.service.d/override.conf )"
<ChunkzZ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/csp98qvNMW/
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: I'm suspecting the generator files cannot use overrides but I'm going to chweck on that, give me a minute or so
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: according to help in the channel #systemd this should work, why not /join #systemd and lets see if the experts can figure out if I've got this correct!
<anden> is there a command that is being called when you press Ctrl+V to paste?
<ChunkzZ> what?
<TJ-> ChunkzZ: join the #systemd channel
<anden> i would like to trigger a paste event from the command line
<Chaekyung> I see no mention of  systemctl daemon-reload  after changing .service files, that must be done or changes do not take effect
<anden> is it possible? i'd rather not script xte or xdotool to press ctrl+v for me
<OerHeks> anden, but ctrl +v *is* cli..
<anden> what do you mean?
<OerHeks> 'trigger a paste event from comandline"...
<OerHeks> your question makes no sense to me
<anden> yes, as in run a command that will trigger the paste event just as if i'd pressed ctr+lv
<anden> ctrl+v *
<anden> i'll explain the context: i'm building a shell script where i can select some text in a graphical program, press a key combination which triggers my script, my script runs and processes the data from the clipboard (since it was copied by selecting) and then pastes back the result over the selection
<bindi> xclip
<anden> yeah i'm already using xclip to read what is in the clipboard, but can i invoke it to paste to a GUI program?
<anden> searching the xclip manpage for "paste" gives me a few results but nothing that makes sense to me really
<ayekat> anden: it's... the second option in the man page, no?
<ayekat> like, there is -in, and then there is -out
<anden> that prints to standard output, but not to a GUI program like ctrl+v would
<ayekat> ah yes
<anden> the most relevant info i can find in that manpage is that under "-loops", where it says "(pastes into X applications)" which is what i want, but i don't get what that has to do with loops
<kadiro> anden, may be xdotool for that stuff is useful
<ayekat> anden: given that xclip is for CLI usage, you'll probably need to combine it with a tool that can input stuff to a GUI program
<ayekat> like yeah, xdotool
<anden> yeah, i've already run that and xte, they can both simulate keyboard input, but for some reason they glitch out half of the time and print out the wrong text, so i thought pasting it would be more reliable
<ayekat> anden: the -loops option is more related to how long (i.e. how many paste actions) xclip keeps ownership of the selection
<TJ-> Chaekyung: the user was rebooting each time to test, since it relied on an fstab auto mount. We fixed it though, override.conf was missing the "[Unit]" header :s
<ayekat> anden: what command do you use, then?
<anden> that glitches out?
<anden> i tried xdotool type "$data" and xte "str $data"
<ayekat> looking at how passmenu does it, try something like xclip -out | xdotool type --clearmodifiers --file -
<anden> oh, clearmodifiers, that looks useful
<obiwahn> what must i do to disable the generation of locales?
<ayekat> anden: yeah, but also piping the content into xdotool rather than passing it as argument might be relevant
<ayekat> obiwahn: what's the problem?
<obiwahn> when i install something a long list of locales is generated in travis
<obiwahn> i just need us.en_UTF8
<thomascm> Hey everyone, I am trying to sign the Canonical contributor agreement form but I need a Project Contact? can anyone help me out with this
<obiwahn> en_US.UTF-8
<obiwahn> now i can not reboot or do something fancy
<obiwahn> i have tried locale-gen --purge
<obiwahn> i have tried to modify /etc/default/locales
<obiwahn> and /etc/locale.gen
<obiwahn> but the locales are still generated
<TJ-> obiwahn: is it all the en_* locales?
<anden> ayekat: sorry, just tried that (piping the input in) but it didn't help :(
<ayekat> anden: what's wrong, though?
<obiwahn> TJ-: https://travis-ci.org/ObiWahn/libobi/jobs/528163130
<obiwahn> line 617
<anden> ayekat: i'm processing a URL, and even though i'm running the same command over and over, sometimes it's being typed back by xdotool (or xte) as https:// like it should, and sometimes it comes out as https>&&
<obiwahn> https://github.com/ObiWahn/libobi/blob/master/support/travis/install-amd64
<anden> i'm also pushing the same data to a log file before xdotool is run, to ensure that it's not a problem with the input data
<ayekat> anden: this is totally random, but : becoming > and // becoming && sounds like the swiss keyboard layout being involved :-}
<anden> swedish, in my case
<kadiro> anden, you used xdotool too? try something like xdotool type "$(xclip -o)"
<kadiro> or better xdotool type "$(xclip -o -selection clipboard)"
<anden> i did use xdotool. i do not store the data in my clipboard before writing it back, but in a variable in my script
<anden> so i actually tried the following:
<anden> xdotool type --clearmodifiers "$result"
<anden> echo "$result" | xdotool type --clearmodifiers --file -
<kadiro> what happen after thoses commands
<anden> more than half of the time, the data comes back as expected, but every now and then (even when run on the same input) colons are replaced by > and slashes replaced by &
<anden> so right now, i'm just doing: xte "keydown Control_L" && xte "key V" && xte "keyup Control_L"
<anden> which works every time
<TJ-> obiwahn: the list of locales to be generated is kept in /etc/locale.gen, try "grep -v '^#' /etc/locale.gen" to see if that matches what Travis is showing. If so, you can edit locale.gen and reduce the set to just the ones you want
<obiwahn> did not work
<ayekat> anden: it appears there are multiple keyboard layouts for sweden, but... is / on shift-7 and : on shift-. on your layout?
<obiwahn> TJ-: they are exactly the files that are listed there
<ayekat> obiwahn: when/how do you modify /etc/locale.gen? it appears the environment is built up from scratch each time, so unless you have a rule/setting/whatever that "pre-feeds" a custom locale.gen, I assume it will simply take a default one, no?
<anden> ayekat: correct
<TJ-> obiwahn: so you should be able to comment out the locales you do not want to be generated (prefix line with a #)
<ayekat> obiwahn: ah wait, I haven't seen the install-amd64 there - ignore me
<ayekat> anden: because that looks as if someone typed https:// on a keyboard labeled as if it was swedish, but the active keyboard layout being US, it really just types https>&&
<ayekat> anden: I think it's a bug, actually: https://code.google.com/archive/p/semicomplete/issues/13
<ayekat> actually, keyboard layout being an issue appears to be quite an issue, looking at the open reports: https://github.com/jordansissel/xdotool/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+layout
<obiwahn> it drives me mad
<obiwahn> https://travis-ci.org/ObiWahn/libobi/jobs/528170671#L363
<obiwahn> it looks godd
<obiwahn> good
<obiwahn> i even delete the file :P
<obiwahn> but still
<anden> ayekat: huh, yeah. and it's not isolated to xdotool but happens just as often in xte, so i'm assuming the bug is really in a library they share?
<TJ-> obiwahn: It's obvious why. You're writing the file a long time before the 'locales' paxkage is configured. When 'dpkg' runs the configure it calls the script /var/lib/dpkg/info/locales.postinst which symlinks /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED to /etc/locale.gen
<ayekat> anden: perhaps... I haven't explicitly encountered that issue yet (I just remember passmenu occasionally failing randomly, but I never bothered to check), and now I've switched to US-intl anyway
<obiwahn> can i prevent it?
<anden> i see. well thanks for sharing that info with me. so anyway, unless there is a command that can trigger the X clipboard paste event the same way ctrl+v does, i'm just gonna go with my keydown ctrl, key v, keyup ctrl hack and call it a day..
<TJ-> obiwahn: so I think you need to do a "dpkg-divert ..." beforehand for the /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED and in addition write your file to that location so the postinst script links to it
<TJ-> obiwahn: e.g. "dpkg-divert --divert /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED.dpkg --rename /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED && echo 'en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8' > /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED" before 'locales' package is installed
<obiwahn> TJ-: :( meow https://travis-ci.org/ObiWahn/libobi/jobs/528179639
<obiwahn> i think i give up soon
<obiwahn> https://github.com/ObiWahn/libobi/blob/master/support/travis/install-amd64
<TJ-> obiwahn: I don't see any mention of locales being generated in the job log
<ericP> i just booted ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso on a lenovo yoga (touch screen ROCKS, btw) and want a shell
<obiwahn> https://travis-ci.org/ObiWahn/libobi/jobs/528181283#L626
<ericP> i tried ctrl shift F1 for a virtual console but that didn't work. when i got to F6, the display got hosed.
<ericP> i'm an XFCE user so i don't know how to use the default window manager ("unity" maybe). how do i get an xtern or gnome-terminal or kde equiv?
<cfhowlett> ericP/ heck NO it's not unity!
<OerHeks> just ctrl alt T gives a terminal
<cfhowlett> xfwm4 is default
<ericP> rockin, tx!
 * ericP apologizes for guessing exactly the wrong name for the WM
<xamithan> You mean gnome,  it's a DE not a WM
<cfhowlett> no worries.  unity is no longer default on any official ubuntu versions
<mok0> ericP: Windows-key + t often will get you a terminal. Works on my keyboard, I am running XFCE
<OerHeks> ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso sounds like standard gnome
<ericP> mok0, seems not on this beast, but ctrl alt t worked
<ericP> broght up a gnome-terminal
<mok0> ericP: congrats :-)
<ericP> i'm working off the usb stick 'cause i haven't namaged to find the fixed disk. parted only shows the USB disk and a maybe 2M loopback device
<OerHeks> ericP, is this an EUFI machine? boot in uefi mode
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ericP> OerHeks, yep, but i haven't managed to shut off uefi in the BIOS. also was tempted to try to dual-boot 'cause the screen has been flickering and i want to reproduce the prob in windows (once i find someone who knows the login)
<Catzz> test
<TJ-> ericP: I'd have thought the Yoga wouldn't have a disk-drive, but use something solid-state, possibly an eMMC device (/dev/mmcblk*)
<skraito> hey anyone here interested in playing some mmorpg
<skraito> ?
<OerHeks> skraito, wrong channel, dude
<skraito> oh yeah
<OerHeks> try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<skraito> sorry
<OerHeks> np, have fun!
<ericP> TJ-, that makes sense. `fdisk -l` gives only some loops and the booted USB stick partition (/dev/sda1)
<TJ-> ericP: I'd check the kernel log for clues, it sounds like the storage controller hasn't started successfully
<TJ-> ericP: the other possibility is nvme with a controller ID the driver doesn't recognise
<neure> hi
<neure> how do I see which version of freetype I have?
<Whitor> hi
<neure> I believe I am affected by http://savannah.nongnu.org/bugs/?52613 and I am using 18.04.2 LTS
<OerHeks> freetype-config --version
<neure> 21.0.15
<OerHeks> post from 2017, unlikely ubuntu gives that version , seems like it is patched https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/freetype2-demos
<neure> I see similar issue though
<OerHeks> err https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/freetype
<OerHeks> you can check out the changelog http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/f/freetype/freetype_2.8.1-2ubuntu2/changelog
<neure> 52613 is not mentioned there
<horribleapps> does anyone know how to get the raw usb data from webcam? Usb-hid doesn't detect the usb camera as a valid hid device.
<mike802> you want to literally log a webcam?
<TJ-> horribleapps: *which* raw data ?
<mike802> why not just stream directly to html somewhere in eastern eu
<sappheiros> How do I password-protect a file (i.e. spreadsheet)?
<horribleapps> TJ-: I want to change v4l2 settings such as autofcus and see what the raw usb communication looks like is and compare that with the output I am seeing from uvc.
<horribleapps> mike802: I want to change the settings from v4l2 (such as autofocus) and see what data goes back and forth from the camera and camera over usb. It's for my learning purposes, I guess.
<Menzador> sappheiros: You can either encrypt a file using its creator app's built-in encryption tools (e.g., LibreOffice allows this for any ODF document), or use can use GNU Privacy Guard over the terminal with [ gpg -c $FILENAME ]
<horribleapps> *I meant camera and computer
<TJ-> horribleapps: you'd have to snoop the USB packets, using wireshark for example
<Menzador> *or you can use GNU Privacy Guard
<horribleapps> TJ-: wireshark, ok let me read about it. Thanks!
<mike802> horribleapps: are you familar with writing drivers in c?
<sappheiros> Menzador: thank you. i didn't see libreoffice's option there; i'll look again
<sappheiros> is ods an ODF document?
<sappheiros> 'open doc file', 'open doc spreadsheet', are these the acronyms? >_>
<horribleapps> mike802: Nope! not at all! I am just trying to slowly understand it to be able to write drivers.
<sappheiros> file > save as > save with password apparently
<sappheiros> thank you
<sappheiros> ... not seeing the save with password option though ...
<horribleapps> mike802: I am hoping by understanding how data is being passed around, I can build an understanding of how it works and then be able to manipulate things...does that sound like a bad idea?
<sappheiros> OpenDocument Format, apparently
<mike802> usb-hid is ONLY limited for webcam?
<sappheiros> there is no checkbox to save with password. libreoffice help lies to me :(
<OerHeks> human-interface-devices, no
<mike802> what else are you doing with raw usb data?
<TJ-> sappheiros: I was signing Libreoffice documents this week; there's an option on the File menu for "Digital Sign..."
<Menzador> sappheiros: Yeah, .odt, .odp, and .ods are all OpenDocument format (ODF)
<Menzador> But like I mentioned before, GPG also works if you're going to work from Linux
<horribleapps> mike802: I don't know what usb-hid is only limited for. I have gotten into a function that passes around data for uvc_ctrl. I want to compare the output of the uvc_ctrl function with what is coming out of the raw usb data.
<horribleapps> mike802: I just need it for comparison sake and thats it. I don't know what I will do from there.
<sappheiros> thank you. i will "man gpg" to learn how to use it
<sappheiros> TJ-: yes I see Digital Signatures... but I thought that was to certify who last edited it, not to hide the contents without a password
<TJ-> sappheiros: Oh, sorry, I misunderstood what you meant. I recall there's something on the File > Properties tabs that does that
<TJ-> sappheiros: File > Properties... > Security > Protect...
<sappheiros> i just found that, but that did not require a password to open the document
<sappheiros> that is only to track changes
<TJ-> sappheiros: in which case presumably it needs to be in some container first
<sappheiros> i don't understand you, but i should leave now ... it looks to me libreoffice cannot secure documents, that i must use GPG as Menzador recommends.
 * sappheiros bows
<sappheiros> ciao
<ericP> TJ-, poked through dmesg; found "scsi host<n>: ahci" followed by "ata<n>: DUMMY" where i'd expect at least ata1 to have something disk-ish
<TJ-> sappheiros: File > Save > "Save with Password" checkbox lower-left of dialog
<TJ-> ericP: that suggests there is no SCSI host controller at all
<TJ-> ericP: care to share via pastebin the dmesg log?
<ericP> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mike802> its like a fat water-bug crawling around
<TJ-> ericP: you can do "dmesg | pastebinit" (or "pastebinit <( list; of; commands; to; paste; stdout; from )" :)
<mike802> roaches the size of dogs
<cfhowlett> mike802/ check your channel.  this is ubuntu linux support not whatever you are discussing
<ericP> TJ-, i'm working off a ro stick so i don't have nicities like pastbinit; used copy paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GkhP6PhWtp/
<ericP> around line 800
<TJ-> ericP: if you're using "Try Ubuntu" you can install (because the rootfs is in RAM
<TJ-> ericP: can you also paste "lspci -nnk"
<TJ-> ericP: line 581 and after hint at a PCI address-mapping failure for some device
<TJ-> ericP: ALSO, more importantly, line 798 " ahci 0000:00:17.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 16 ports 3 Gbps 0x0 impl RAID mode"
<TJ-> ericP: oops, wrong line copied, it shows "ahci 0000:00:17.0: Switch your BIOS from RAID to AHCI mode to use them"
<TJ-> ericP: preceeded by "ahci 0000:00:17.0: Found 1 remapped NVMe devices."
<ericP> huh, got no install candidate for `sudo apt-get install aptitude`. tried to edit sources.list and was told it was ro
<OerHeks> ericP, on a live iso, you must run update first; sudo apt update
<ericP> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DhkM75nMWk/
<ericP> yeah, update worked. i was only editing the source.list to comment out the cdrom line
<OerHeks> that would disable your usb 'cdrom-iso'
<TJ-> ericP: so 2 things: switch to AHCI mode in firmware setup and you many need to do something to allow te nvidia GPU to map its resources, but that is less urgent
<TJ-> ericP: nvme device should appear once firmware SATA mode is AHCI, not RAID
<ericP> AHCI switch is in BIOS?
<OerHeks> ah, good find TJ-
<ericP> TJ-, found it in the BIOS, gonna hold off for an hour to see if i can get ahold of the administraor password so i can do dualboot. many thanks!
<ericP> TJ-, in the mean time, is there a grub-y way to work from the USB disk (mount it on / and apt install stuff on it)?
<bazul> hmm, what's the easiest remote desktop software (i'm using ubuntu in a arm machine)
<bazul> would connect from windows
<bazul> usually use RealVNC with my raspberrys
<Qwerty710> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<xamithan> What about tigerVNC
<OerHeks> "What about tigerVNC" ??
<OerHeks> looks like a question, but makes no sense
<xamithan> It was an answer
<OerHeks> oh oke, use the name of the questioneer :-)
<TJ-> ericP: if you're using the LiveISO in "Try Ubuntu" mode you can install packages (the rootfs is RAM) but it won't persist
<TJ-> ericP: in terms of installing to the USB, if it is the ISO image it would be difficult since the hybrid partitioning of the ISO would need to be altered
<Qwerty710> okay, i didn't get what's goin on
<OerHeks> Qwerty710, time to read the topic?
<Qwerty710> yup
<bazul> xamithan i will check tightvnc :O
<horribleapps> I keep getting permission errors when trying to use wireshark. My user is in the wireshark group...I followed the instructions but I still keep getting permission errors
<horribleapps> I am trying to sniff the usb via wireshark
<TJ-> horribleapps: did the user logout/login again to make the group membership set
<horribleapps> TJ-:yup I rebooted
<horribleapps> TJ-:I type in groups in terminal and wireshark shows up as one of my groups
<TJ-> horribleapps: is this a generic wireshark issue, or only crops up when trying to snoop USB?
<horribleapps> TJ-:when I double click enp1s0(I am guessing is ethernet), it works fine. When I click on usbmon1 I get permissions error
<horribleapps> TJ-:not able to even open the wireshark permissions file...
<pavlos> horribleapps: modprobe usbmon (is this module loaded?)
<horribleapps> TJ-: sorry I meant wireshark preferences file. I will try modproble usbmon
<alexa> Guys, why can't I use keyboard shortcut (on gnome) to run programs?
<pavlos> horribleapps: give regular user Read privs to all usbmon devices ... sudo setfacl -m u:$USER:r /dev/usbmon*
<horribleapps> pavlos: I can't modprobe usbmon, I get an error: sudo: unable to send audit message: Operation not permitted                                           │
<horribleapps> sudo: pam_open_session: System error                                                                  │
<horribleapps> sudo: policy plugin failed session initialization
<horribleapps> pavlos: sorry my copy paste got screwed up
<pavlos> horribleapps: to monitor USB traffic you need the usbmon kernel module
<pavlos> horribleapps: read this ... https://wiki.wireshark.org/CaptureSetup/USB
<horribleapps> pavlos: ok let me read it, thanks for the link
<pavlos> horribleapps: np
<horribleapps> pavlos: gahhh!! stupid tmux was messing with my ability to do usbmon -_-
<horribleapps> pavlos: I mean modprobe
<TJ-> horribleapps: really? how was that?
<horribleapps> TJ-: I kept getting unable to send audit message. I wouldn't tmux to act like that, but when I opened a new terminal window it worked
<wondows> What determines where a new window should appear? When I run this program it always appears in the same location, which is undesirable. I have all my focus on one monitor and when I run this app it pops up in the second monitor.
<TJ-> horribleapps: hmmm, from the messages you accidentally pasted, it looks like something is misconfigured for the user session via PAM
<OerHeks> wondows, drag it to the disired monitor, close, and open again?
<wondows> OerHeks: no, it continues to open in the same location. It's blender .279 btw
<wondows> *2.79
<OerHeks> else there is a gnome extention https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/16/auto-move-windows/
<ChunkzZ> how do I install ubuntu's 19 server? I try and it says it has installed but it just boots me into bios?
<lotuspsychje> ChunkzZ: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<horribleapps> TJ-: I don't understand how an issue with PAM would only impact tmux
<TJ-> horribleapps: it's sudo reporting the issue, so if executed from tmux could be an environment issue
<ChunkzZ> lotuspsychje, no one's in there. lol
<lotuspsychje> ChunkzZ: there is, just patient a bit ok
<horribleapps> TJ-: you are worried about the sudo environment not configured properly?
<TJ-> horribleapps: not worried, just trying to think how that error could happen
<horribleapps> TJ-: there must be a way to check PAM configuration
<u0_a77> hai
<u0_a77> h
<u0_a77> tes
<isomari> from the cli, how can I configure utils like vim, less, man, etc to leave their screen visible after I exit? Meaning not to return to the cli with the view before calling the util. Hope I'm making sense.
<horribleapps> TJ-: how do i paste the configuration of pam.d/sudo in this chat? It is made up of multiple lines
<TJ-> !paste | horribleapps
<ubottu> horribleapps: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<horribleapps> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<TJ-> horribleapps: you can use the "pastebinit" command line tool
<lotuspsychje> isomari: you open a manpage, and you exit, you want the terminal to exit too, is that what you need?
<TJ-> horribleapps: e.g. "pastebinit /etc/pam.d/sudo" - but unless you've altered it I doubt that'll help. The clues will be in a system log, possibly /var/log/auth.log
<isomari> lotuspsychje: no, I want to still see the man page when I exit.
<horribleapps> TJ-: yea the /etc/pam.d/sudo doesn't really have anything that I find out of the ordinary
<lotuspsychje> isomari: not sure i fully understand what you want yet then
<TJ-> lotuspsychje:  isomari I think the intention is to not have the 'less' pager clear the terminal
<isomari> if I open a man page and exit, I see the prompt with no trace of the man page that was just on screen. On my laptop, if I exit a man page, the prompt returns but the man page is not erased.
<isomari> also the same for less, vim and most.
<horribleapps> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vchgzcZdBR/ here is the link of the auth.log file but I don't think it is very helpful. You probably want to go to the very bottom to see the errors
<isomari> TJ-: correct
<TJ-> isomari: I think you need to set man's MANPAGER env-var to call "less -X" (less --no-init) - see "man less" and "--no-init" option
<isomari> ok, update. The behavior I want only happens when my I'm workin on my laptop over mosh. If I'm on the laptop directly, it behaves the same as my desktop. So what's different about the mosh shell?
<isomari> TJ-: it's not just man.
<TJ-> isomari: this works for man at least:  MANPAGER="less -X" man man
<TJ-> isomari: what you want is to prevent terminal init/deinit control codes being sent
<TJ-> isomari: OK, so a mosh option then
<isomari> TJ-: no. mosh is fine. It's when I'm directly on the system thats the problem.
<isomari> I want the mosh behavoir on the stanadlone system
<ducasse> isomari: check what TERM is set to
<isomari> ducasse: ok
<TJ-> isomari: are the OSes/releases/terminas the same on both?
<isomari> no. laptop is disco, desktop is cosmic
<isomari> I've seen the option in mosh if I wanted the reverse situation. THe default is mosh is working fine. I just need to find a way to configure the mcup initialization string and rmcup deinitialization string
<TJ-> horribleapps: I think the problem is you used "usermod -a -G" - read "man usermod" for "-G" carefully - groups not on the list you pass are REMOVED! you should have used "sudo adduser horribleapps wireshark" to keep the existing supplementary groups
<TJ-> horribleapps: actually, ignore that, "-a" changes that to append!
<TJ-> horribleapps: it looks like the CAP_AUDIT_WRITE capability had been dropped
<horribleapps> TJ-: let me see where that is
<horribleapps> TJ-: where did you see that?
<TJ-> horribleapps: I'm digging internally in the kernel capabilities
<TJ-> horribleapps: it's the reason for the message "PAM audit_log_acct_message() failed: Operation not permitted"
<horribleapps> TJ-: do you have a link I can see?
<horribleapps> TJ-: or are you straight up reading kernel code?
<TJ-> horribleapps: the latter
<horribleapps> TJ-: oh, ok then I will believe you
<TJ-> horribleapps: it may have been a transient issue; hopefully you cannot reproduce it :)
<horribleapps> TJ-: i hope so too, lol
<Kali_Yuga> hello since the last kernel upgrade my wifi doesn#t work anymore. what should I do. delete the newest kernel? the only thing that works is going into grub and selecting the previous kernel? can i delete the new kernel over synaptic or what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: ubuntu version, kernel version? wifi chipset?
<Kali_Yuga> it's ubuntu 18.04 with kernel 4.15.0.48 (the wifi is broken) and 4.15.47 (wifi works)
<gebbione> hi, i guess not an ubuntu specific but i am trying to connect to a samba share and despite using the right credentials i am still getting NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<gebbione> it used to work in the past with no fuss
<Kali_Yuga> the chipset is Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: Realtek RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: realtek is pretty picky on kernel versions
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: so what should I do next? delete the non working kernel?
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: i would file a bug against, see if there are duplicates first
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: after that you could test the realtek driver git as a test
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje: I have to use grub each time I boot and have to choose the previous kernel
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: can you use a cable on -48 to report the bug?
<Kali_Yuga> lotuspsychje I don't know realtek driver. usually I don't mess with that stuff
<wondows> I had got a new PCIe wifi card and to get it to work I had to sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms
<gebbione> do you know once you select a previous kernel on grub does it stick to it or will it always try to use the latest on a new restart?
<wondows> Kali_Yuga: mine is a TP-Link card. not sure that applies to you
<Kali_Yuga> gebbione: No It always wants to use the latest version which doesn't work
<Kali_Yuga> can this apply to me? https://askubuntu.com/questions/635625/how-do-i-get-a-realtek-rtl8723be-wireless-card-to-work
<Kali_Yuga> does..
<OerHeks> Kali_Yuga, i think you need a DKMS module to build the wifi driver after each kernel update
<wondows> Kali_Yuga: have you tried sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms?
<lotuspsychje> wondows: thats for broadcom cards
<OerHeks> that ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi is useless
<Kali_Yuga> OerHeks: Okay
<Kali_Yuga> OerHeks: I don't want to do that every time. especially because the previous kernel works ?
<Scary_Hutman> hey, how can I isolate parts of my system? Like Jails on FreeBSD. I want to run some server applications and put them in a secure env.
<Scary_Hutman> virtualization seems a bit overkill
<jcotton> containers maybe?
<GoDiegoGo> Hello! I can't post to UbuntuForums. I think it's because my email is not activated or something, but I don't have the activation email.
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: for testing purposes, booting a previous kernel is good, but not reccomended to keep running for security issues
<lotuspsychje> Kali_Yuga: so i would go for reporting the bug to -48 kernel
<Scary_Hutman> jcotton: u mean docker?
<jcotton> that's a way
<Scary_Hutman> hmm
<gebbione> so annoying that smb doesnt work on ubuntu but afp does
<xamithan> smb works fine on ubuntu
<raver> Yep
<xamithan> Sometimes there is version mismatches where you need to configure the options correctly,  but it works
<gebbione> same credentials connect to share from samba returns NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE , AFP no problems ... maybe a kernel thing too as it used to work last time i used it maybe a couple of weeks ago
<raver> By the way what's the difference between smbfs and cifs? And what should i prefer to choose
<jcotton> cifs does not exist anymore
<SwedeMike> raver: https://www.varonis.com/blog/cifs-vs-smb/
<raver> Thx
<xamithan> Did you check your security and workgroup settings and add the domain to your login ?
<gebbione> xamithan, i just get the error now ... not sure how i need to configure the smb.conf. Everything looks fine
<jcotton> https://blog.fosketts.net/2012/02/16/cifs-smb/
<gebbione> there is no domain in my server setting
<OerHeks> nfs if you can
<xamithan> What backend are you using for authentication then
<gebbione> i just smbclient -L nas-bizmate.local -U admin -W VOLUME
<gebbione> xamithan, i think it uses the users on the remote server for the credentials, it is a ReadyNAS
<xamithan> Sounds like a readyNAS issue to me
<gebbione> possible, smb doesnt work from mac anymore
<xamithan> You probably need to check the smb.conf config on that box and figure out how it auth's to troubleshoot anything
<ioria> gebbione, or you can mount manually with   sudo mount -t cifs //readynas/share  /share   -o guest,uid=1000,nounix
<GoDiegoGo__>  Hello! I can't post to UbuntuForums. I think it's because my email is not activated or something, but I don't have the activation email.
<xamithan> We don't deal with forum issues here GoDiegoGo__
<raver> ioria: that's what I'm doing
<raver> Should I change to smb?
<woenx> Hey. I am trying to install Ubuntu using a usb drive, in a new computer with a ryzen 3 processor and a nvidia 1050ti graphics card. When I select "try Ubuntu without installing", I see a series of messages on the screen, and the desktop is never visible (i see some garbled purple colors)
<woenx> the first message is: AMD-vi: unable to write to IOMMU perf counter.
<xamithan> !nomodeset | woenx
<woenx> MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<ubottu> woenx: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<woenx> oh, nice, thanks
<xamithan> Pretty common issue until you get the right drivers installed
<woenx> ok
<woenx> it happens since I update my bios version
<Nomad_> Anyone have Flash (pepperlash even) in 19.10 ?
<dracnoc> Is anyone still using flash these days?
<pavlos> 19.10 ??
<lotuspsychje> Nomad_: 19.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<woenx> great, it worked :)
<Nomad_> lotuspsychje: ack, thanks
<bazul> meh failed to install retropie :P
<marc_> is there a Pop!-OS anyone knows about, IGoogle but can p nill?
<lotuspsychje> !derivative | marc_
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<marc_> I understand that, its an inquirey, thats it
<marc_> Thanks a load
<tacomaster> I am just looking for the smoothest experiance becasues I am not wanting to constantly tweak things. Is it best to go with nvidia-driver-390 or 418?
<lotuspsychje> tacomaster: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset?
<tacomaster> I have ubuntu 19.04, and a asus gtx 1070
<lotuspsychje> tacomaster: gtx cards we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa
<OerHeks> use ubuntu-driver autoinstall, i think it takes the 390?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | tacomaster here
<ubottu> tacomaster here: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tacomaster> lotuspsychje: Normally the ppa drivers are not as tested? is that true in this case?
<lotuspsychje> tacomaster: false
<lotuspsychje> tacomaster: the ubuntu graphics ppa has good maintainers, and their ppa doesnt conflict into dependency nightmares
<wuno> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<caldarella> Hi guys, I have write this code but it is wrong: sed -i "155s/.*/        value: \"$SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1\"/g" stubby.yml
<caldarella> why? return me: sed: espressione -e #1, carattere 65: opzione di `s' sconosciuta
<kadiro> caldarella, you sure about the 155 before the s/ ?
<RoBz> hey guys ive tried to update my laptop from 18.10 to 19.04 and now when i boot up, i just see my cursor on the purple background, can move the cursor but literally nothing else... any ideas what to try here?
<marchal_> h
<caldarella> @kadiro yes I have to replace the whole line 155 with the string "value: $SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1"
<kadiro> caldarella, try to change the delimiter
<caldarella> @kadiro and then what this the code
<kadiro> something like sed -i "155s|.*|        value: \"$SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1\"|g" stubby.yml
<kadiro> brb
<Bashing-om> RoBz: What do you get when attempting to activate a console interface ( at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F2 ) ? Can you log into the system here ?
<adiaholic> anyone getting memory issues in ubuntu 18.04 with java taking almost all the ram available ?
<caldarella> kadiro ?
<RoBz> Bashing-om: doesnt seem to be doing anything unfortunately
<jcotton> that's going to depend on the app being run no?
<jcotton> adiaholic:
<RoBz> it lets me enter my hard drive decryption password, then after that gets stuck at the purple screen, mouse is moving around fine
<RoBz> might be worth mentioning this is on an old macbook pro, but it did work great out of the box on 18.10
<tomreyn> RoBz: does pressing escape on the purple screen do anything? have you tried switching to other ttys?
<RoBz> oooh actually my bad, ctl+alt+F2 has actually given me access to the terminal
<RoBz> seems to have thrown two nouveau erros, PAGE_NOT_PRESENT
<RoBz> ill see if i can boot with nomodeset
<Bashing-om> RoBz: nomodeset is a good thought :)
<sappheiros> is gpg the easiest way to password-protect or encrypt a LibreOffice file?
<sappheiros> the man page is confusing and apparently incorrect
<roothorick> How do I tell gdm3 to pass additional commandline arguments to the X server?
<bprompt> sappheiros:   doesn't Libreoffice already have a protection feature for its docs?  not necessarily gpg-based though
<kadiro> caldarella, yes
<sappheiros> bprompt: haven't found it. the help docs indicate a 'save with password' checkbox that does not exist in actuality
<sappheiros> properties > security > protect merely tracks changes
<bprompt> sappheiros:    is it a .docx/xlsx/odf?   anyhow, check in File > Properties > Security > [protect]
<sappheiros> yes, odf. bprompt, as i just said that merely tracks changes.
<bprompt> sappheiros:    hmmm then yes, encrypt it with gpg or some other encrypting method, pgp or else
<caldarella> kadiro i have try this but the variable it is write as not interpreted
<caldarella> kadirosed -i -e '155s/.*/        value: \$\{SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1\}/g' stubby.yml
<kadiro> caldarella, what is the generalet line looks like?
<kadiro> generated*
<caldarella> kadiro         value: ${SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1}
<kadiro> thats good}
<kadiro> or you want its value?
<caldarella> kadiro is thus written in the file
<caldarella> kadiro I want the value
<caldarella> SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1=`echo | openssl s_client -connect '8.8.8.8:853' 2>/dev/null | openssl x509 -pubkey -noout | openssl pkey -pubin -outform der | openssl  dgst -sha256 -binary | openssl enc -base64`
<kadiro> ok so remove the \ before the "
<caldarella> @kadiro there aren't double quotes " ?
<kadiro> sed -i '155s|.*|        value: '"$SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1"'|g' stubby.yml
<kadiro> the |g i thing is useless in this case as you specified the line number
<RoBz> thanks Bashing-om and tomreyn, nomodeset has solved it :D
<Bashing-om> RoBz: Nomodeset is a stopgap measure .. not a final solution as it also defeats Kernel Mode Setting. Might at this point see what is going on with the installed graphic's driver.
<RoBz> thanks man yeah good shout
<caldarella> @kadiro works :D  but the 's' before 155 and 'g' at the end what does it mean?
<kadiro> caldarella, 155 before s mean the line number 155 and the /g mean all ( continuously )
<caldarella> @kadiro I did not understand why you said before that the 'g' is not needed
<kadiro> caldarella, when you specify the line number the /g is useless as it is used to continue when on many lines that much something
<caldarella> @kadiro so what do I leave or take it off?
<kadiro> also never used -i if you are not sure, make a copy or use -i.bak
<kadiro> caldarella, remove the g after /
<caldarella> kadiro so?: 	sed -i '155s|.*|        value: '"$SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1"' stubby.yml
<kadiro> sed -i '155s|.*|        value: '"$SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1"'/' stubby.yml
<kadiro> oops sed -i '155s|.*|        value: '"$SPKI_DNS_SERVER_1"'|' stubby.yml
<kadiro> i forget that we changed the delimiter
<kadiro> caldarella, to understand better as i'm not good to explain try joining #bash or ##sed channels
<selly> hello, i went through this tutorial to set up Google Authenticator 2FA for SSH on my server. https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/configure-ssh-2fa#1    now i'm sshing to the server, i get the MOTD, and then "connection closed". How can I diagnose?
<leftyfb> selly: look in your logs
<selly> leftyfb: i dont know what i'm looking for. i think i can post the -vvvv?
<leftyfb> selly: if you don't know how to find or read logs, why are you trying to setup 2fa with google? Why not just use ssh keys?
<selly> leftyfb: i was led to believe that 2fa was a good idea and it was easy to set up. now i'm locked out of my server.
<leftyfb> selly: login on the console and undo the changes you made and just use ssh keys. Disable password authentication in ssh
<selly> leftyfb: are you just referring to the ssh client -vvvv output, or is there some other log?
<selly> leftyfb: i don't have another way in until monday :\
<selly> (bad planning i know)
<leftyfb> selly: then you'll have to wait till Monday. There's nothing else you can do with it now if you cannot get into it.
<selly> leftyfb: i'm hoping that someone can help me understand and debug from client side. i'm sorta optimistic since i am getting the MOTD, that i seem to be authenticated
<leftyfb> selly: there's nothing you can do from the client side.
<selly> leftyfb: does my reasoning make sense, that i must be authenticated if i'm getting motd?
<leftyfb> selly: we have no idea until you look at logs on the server
<selly> debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).
<selly> everybody agree there's no way to make progress on this without server logs?
<leftyfb> selly: correct
<selly> i'm asking for a second opinion :)
<tomreyn> selly: here's the second opinion: won't work.
<selly> ok. thank you both
<muzammil> hello
<tomreyn> selly: what you could, since you initally get a login, is to try to sftp in, but i don't think that's going to work either.
<tomreyn> *try
<tomreyn> hi muzammil
<muzammil> i'm newbie here
<OerHeks> odd, this tutorial gave other commands too. https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/ssh-two-factor-authentication-ubuntu-16-04-google-authenticator
<OerHeks> UsePAM yes
<leftyfb> tomreyn: clever
<Bashing-om> muzammil: You have found the ubuntu operating system support channel :D
<muzammil> i just installed linux mint
<leftyfb> !mint | muzammil
<ubottu> muzammil: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<OerHeks> muzammil, hurray \0/  but we do not support mint here
<OerHeks> they have their own issues
<jeremy31> muzammil: you might be able to get support at an unofficial channel ##linuxmint
<selly> tomreyn: `scp -vvv afile host:` hangs at "Connecting to ...`
<tomreyn> muzammil: but be sure to revisit us if you choose to install ubuntu instead.
<muzammil> ok thanks for guidanc
<tomreyn> selly: i did not mention "scp"
<muzammil> is it ubuntu better than linux mint?
<jeremy31> muzammil: not much difference
<OerHeks> muzammil, there only one way to find out
<selly> tomreyn: oops
<TheAmorphous> Hey guys, bit of an emergency here and I'm freaking out.  Are there any mdadm experts here that could take a moment to 1 on 1 about a missing array?
<muzammil> ok thanks
<selly> tomreyn: `sftp host` -> `Received message too long 1466264675`
<selly> btw i have a ProxyJump in my ssh config for this destination
<tomreyn> selly: it's monday then
<selly> tomreyn: ok
<selly> what are the lessons? 1) don't change ssh config on the weekend ...
<tomreyn> selly: while remote and without an alternative control channel, you don't touch configurations which can affect your ability to connect or authentication or authorization to the service you are trying to manage.
<OerHeks> selly, maybe the ubuntu doc missed a crucial step https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/ssh-two-factor-authentication-ubuntu-16-04-google-authenticator
<tomreyn> selly: consider using a serial console switch (or just serial connection to anoither computer you could still ssh into) or IP KVM if that's an option / worth it.
<tomreyn> selly: and if you really think you want to shoot yourself in the foot on a temrinal, be sure to at least have and keep another terminal open where you are already logged in to the server
<tomreyn> s/temrinal/ssh connection/
<tomreyn> you could also consider starting a secondary ssh server listening on a different port, with a different configuration, as a fallback.
<selly> tomreyn: what would be the role of the serial console switch here?
<TheAmorphous> Any mdadm experts here?  I have a failed array I'm trying to fix.
<selly> TheAmorphous: people don't usually volunteer as experts, but someone might be able to help if they hear your question
<tomreyn> TheAmorphous: just post details on paste.ubuntu.com and the url here
<TheAmorphous> RAID5 array that's been working for years, installed some Docker containers that pointed to it.  Now when I boot there's nothing where it used to be mounted except a folder created by a Docker container.
<tomreyn> selly: a serial console is an alternative 'channel' to manage a server, which does not depend on the target to have a working network or ssh configuration
<TheAmorphous> mount md0 says md0 does not exist.  fdisk-l says Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<tomreyn> selly: a (networked) serial console switch allows you to ssh into the switch, and to initiate a serial connection to the target from there
<tomreyn> TheAmorphous: just "mount md0" or "sudo mount /dev/md0 /mnt/mypreviouslycreatedmointpoint"?
<TheAmorphous> mdadm --detail shows active, degraded, not started
<tomreyn> TheAmorphous: post all those command's outputs. you can use !pastebinit or    echo 'hello world' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> indicate which exact commands created those outputs when you post their urls
<TheAmorphous> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<selly> tomreyn: thanks
<mra90> why assigning a string to a variable inside fot loop *casts* it to numerical value
<tomreyn> selly: you're welcome. if you have more questions about these hardware driven options, this is actually much more of a topic for ##hardware (to a degree, #ubuntu-server also matches IMO).
<mra90> In command line I do " for ((i=0, var="lol";i<10000;i++)) do echo $var; sleep 0.5s; done" and it prints 0
<tomreyn> mra90: ask in the channel of the programming or scripting language you are using
<mra90> why is that?
<mra90> tomreyn: this is bash
<tomreyn> so?
<selly> mra90: #bash
<mra90> selly: tomreyn ok thanks
<TheAmorphous> Okay guys, I've managed to get this RAID5 array mounted and get some data off (most was backed up), but now mdadm --detail is still showing one of the five drives as "removed."  The drive is healthy, how can I add it back to the array?
<tomreyn> we're still waiting for command output
<TheAmorphous> Sorry, was getting the array mounted.  https://pastebin.com/pCkzXSpE
<TheAmorphous> Can I run mdadm --zero-superblock /dev/sdf1 and then mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdf1 to fix?
<Spookan> I'm trying to run a game, and it says i need "libstdc++.so.6", but i cant install it with apt-get, should i just search the web for it then?
<jeremy31> Spookan: Yes, search for it as it is likely part of a package
<tomreyn> TheAmorphous: before re-adding a failed device to an array, would it not make sense to determine why it failed?
<exell> I'm unsure if its the right place to ask, I installed a program using pip3 from github repository, however, its meant to run from terminal (ubuntu 18.04) but it says command not found but there were no errors on install. The program is twint
<horribleapps> does anyone know how to see the "Leftover Capture data" in wireshark?
<tomreyn> TheAmorphous: also, in case you're not aware that RAID-5/-6 should no longer be used nowadays, read https://www.baarf.dk/BAARF/RAID5_versus_RAID10.txt (or the html version of it at https://www.askdbmgt.com/why-raid5-should-be-avoided-at-all-costs.html )
<TheAmorphous> I'll check it out, thanks
<tomreyn> exell: immportant parts of ubuntu depend on python, so when using python on ubuntu, you must make sure you do not break core functionality by affecting the system wide python installation. you can use "virtualenv" and "pip3 install --user <package>" to do so.
<tomreyn> exell: don't use pip(3) with sudo, use the python command which matches the python version you want to run ("python" / "pip" usually runs pythoin 2.x, "python3" / "pip3" usually runs python 3.x)
<tomreyn> exell: to be able to run the "twint" python code you downloaded using pip3, you may need to add its installation directory to your users' PATH
<vlt> exell: Yes, never sudo pip!
<pavlushka> I am trying to find a pdf among many in a folder which has a specific string, how can I achieve it?
<OerHeks> !info pdfgrep
<ubottu> pdfgrep (source: pdfgrep): search in pdf files for strings matching a regular expression. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 94 kB
<kazdax> i dont seem to see a python3.7 instal on my machine
<kazdax> i looked up gnome software manager and i dosnt have it
<kazdax> it*
<OerHeks> !info python3.7
<ubottu> python3.7 (source: python3.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.7). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.1-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 265 kB, installed size 395 kB
<pavlushka> OerHeks: like "less prefix* | grep -l 13a" but no result and "less prefix* | grep 13a" gives a match and now looking into pdfgrep now
<OerHeks> enable universe perhaps?
<OerHeks> pavlushka, is the string just in the name of the pdf?
<pavlushka> OerHeks: no, It's in the context
<streamline> any of you use pythonanywhere?
<OerHeks> oke, then pdfgrep is what you want, i guess
<OerHeks> or an impressive oneliner
<pavlushka> OerHeks: yes, it is, ty
<guzzlefry> What are the odds of a dist-upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 going smoothly?
<OerHeks> start with a fresh iso on usb just in case, and have fun upgrading
<OerHeks> see the releasenotes
<guzzlefry> I read that as "low" :P
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu 2019-05-05
<^Tranquil^> where is gogs and magogs wall ?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<White_Lion22> Hello everyone.
<analogical> how do I disable the lock screen?
<analogical> using ubuntu 19.04
<rwp> Does Ubuntu have something similar to Debian's https://snapshot.debian.org/ for Ubuntu packages?  Asking for a friend.
<stoned> doing 18.04 to 19.04 upgrade today
<stoned> let's see how it goes
<stoned> let's hope nothing blows up!
<tomreyn> rwp: not that i know of, i thinkt here's only http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<rwp> tomreyn, That is still pretty useful.  I will pass that along and see if it helps.
<refhack> hi world
<refhack> im human
<slingamn> what's the status of ubuntu firefox with respect to certmageddon? https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2019/05/04/update-regarding-add-ons-in-firefox/
<fik346> Hello
<tomreyn> slingamn: ubuntu is affected, too.
<slingamn> thanks. is it known whether the "studies" fix is effective for the ubuntu package? is there an ubuntu bug for shipping the hotfix as a package update?
<fik346> why are you using ubuntu?
<fik346> exit
<guiverc> fik346, this is a Ubuntu Support room; not for general Ubuntu discussion (use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss)
<tomreyn> slingamn: i would not know whether the 'studies' approach works, but i assume it will (if enabled).
<slingamn> https://twitter.com/mozamo/status/1017061210112442369 just saw this tweet
<slingamn> although, the version number there is 62.x, and bionic ships 66.x
<tomreyn> it will probably take some days for ubuntu to release a new firefox version, and it'll only happen if it fixes serious bugs which can't be fixed in better ways, i assume.
<tomreyn> slingamn: the tweet you linked is also from july last year
<slingamn> oh man, good catch
<tomreyn> slingamn: there is tracking bug 1827727
<ubottu> bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827727
<slingamn> nice, thanks
<slingamn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827727/comments/1 this worked for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> for me as well, but it's not easy to trust some storage.googleapis.com download just because its URL was posted somewhere under the mozilla.net domain
<slingamn> it's an interesting question whether or not that's basically what the studies system is doing
<slingamn> the concern is that going through this flow manually is stripping off some layer of code signing
<slingamn> i would *assume* that the .xpi is itself signed, i think that's the common practice when using a CDN to distribute code
<slingamn> but that's just an assumption
<slingamn> $ sha256sum hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi
<slingamn> b25031ac78020aad3be1fb8144cacbcf4a9b2d866585f066a577c10b835cd800  hotfix-update-xpi-intermediate@mozilla.com-1.0.2-signed.xpi
<Gerowen> Observation, Ubuntu 18.04 places data in swap even when there's plenty of RAM left over.  Normal?
<guiverc> Gerowen, possibly look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq  (section 8 or swappiness of linux kernel)
<Gerowen> guiverc: Ok, so since it's a server install, it's probably some process that has sat idle for a long time that just got moved into the swap file.  I wasn't aware of the "swappiness" parameter, I always assumed the usage of swap was a last resort when RAM got full.  Thanks, :-)
<guiverc> :)
<slingamn> in my experience, 1 is a pretty good value for vm.swappiness
<anil_> hi
<ericP> if i installed xfce but when i logged back in i didn't have an option to use that WM (ended up in the default WM, whatever it's called)
<ericP> any advice for how i can switch?
<ericP> ahh, found the little gear thing that allowed me to switch
<ericP> strange, everything is reallly tiny in xfce -- i guess my display just has too many pixels
<tatertotz> 1
<bryanroderyck> hello ubuntu , im having a bug on ubuntu 16.o4 when installing onion share with python 3.5  everytime i install python it bug .is there something can be done please?
<bryanroderyck> my package system for update is broken
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Show the channel - in a pastebin - the outputs of terminal commands ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' so we see the error in context.
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/RU0PxH73
<bryanroderyck> everytime i install python 3 it bug .
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: What results ' sudo apt install python3-distutils ' ?
<gofio> is it normal that I'm getting an installation message from the update center or whatever the name in english every single day the same no matter I do accept it to be installed? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R2KtwQTfD9/ in ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS bionic beaver
<gofio> the paste is from one of the six-seven packages listed always the same
<gofio> "6 This package does not include the modules themselves: these can be found in the libgl1-mesa-dri package." wtf
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/QRp6J3M2
<Bashing-om> !info python3-lib2to3 xenial
<ubottu> Package python3-lib2to3 does not exist in xenial
<devxarief> Hello everyone , please help see my err log https://termbin.com/2oj4
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Humm - Our bot in error ^^ / What shows ' apt policy python3-distutils python3-lib2to3 ' ?
<Bashing-om> !info python3-lib2to3 bionic
<ubottu> python3-lib2to3 (source: python3-stdlib-extensions): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (2to3, version 3.6). In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.7-1~18.04 (bionic), package size 74 kB, installed size 700 kB
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/hAhUrQr8
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: PPAs are not supported as they are codes from outside our community. Seek assistance from the PPA maintainer,
<Bashing-om> !PPA | br
<ubottu> br: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: "/ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf" Now if you want to proceed we will need to remove this PPA from your system as we can not support it.
<bryanroderyck> i ahve remove the ppa from software centre
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: ppa-purge ?
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tokenapple> hi everyone-could someone please tell me if there is a difference between updating your os from the software center and doing it on the terminal with sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<tokenapple> or with just apt (not apt-get)
<stoned> tokenapple: I don't think so.
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | tokenapple
<ubottu> tokenapple: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<Bashing-om> tokenapple: In terminal you get to see all the action :)
<tokenapple> thats y i prefer doing it there-watching for errors or missing dependencies which has happened to me with random git tar.gz
<bryanroderyck> sorry Bashing-om im newbie i have tried your command doesnt work yet
<gofio> I get update messages from the very same updates have done the day before
<gofio> have been done
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: We were all now at one tine .. no sin there . Now what command did you run and what is the result ( in a pstebin ).
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/MJVPXDYM
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: pastebin.com/MJVPXDYM
<Bashing-om>  tells us that a PPA is at play here , and the advise is if you want to keep that PPA to seek assistance from the PPA maintainer . If you want help here we must remove that PPA (http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/).
<bryanroderyck> i dont know how to remove the ppa ..please help me
<bryanroderyck> i have tried but it doesnt work
<tokenapple> bryanroderyck: here bud https://itsfoss.com/how-to-remove-or-delete-ppas-quick-tip/
<tokenapple> try the gui if unsure
<lotuspsychje> devxarief: best to elaborate your full question togheter with details and your paste
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | bryanroderyck
<ubottu> bryanroderyck: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bryanroderyck> im on the giu method wait i try
<devxarief> lotuspsychje: mylaptop screen will dark after booting . need 2-3 times force shutdown and start again until login screen out
<lotuspsychje> !details | devxarief
<ubottu> devxarief: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<devxarief> sorry for my bad english
<gofio> ever heard of this issue EriC^^ https://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git/commit/drivers/bluetooth/btusb.c?id=c91729972ac67983a37270d0856f1ee93af54913 :?
<bryanroderyck> but from the software centre gui the ppa that need to be remove are uncheck
<lotuspsychje> !pm | devxarief
<ubottu> devxarief: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<devxarief> Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information, can u advise what command useful for all the output
<devxarief> i'm use journalctl -b to see the error /warning
<EriC^^> gofio: can't say i have
<gofio> thanks EriC^^
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: That "software centre gui" only disables the updates - does not effect what is installed. PPA=purge to revert the target package to what ubuntu supports.
<gofio> I'm having it right now Eric^^ coming out of the blue with an lst version when never before had it with an eol version, how about that
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/nzgeFFm4
<EriC^^> gofio: yeah some kernel updates can do that, try your older kernel using grub
<EriC^^> bryanroderyck: what ppa are you trying to remove here?
<EriC^^> oh i see nevermind
<gofio> k, thanks EriC^^ will try that once I switch hard drives again. So far I'm running without the bluetooth even though it had worked in the past, some issue too with the "after suspend" thing or whatever is called but there are many entries with that issue as well. Seems like is not that of a big deal to fix but not for dummies newcomers like myself
<bryanroderyck> http://ppa.launchpad.net/jonathonf/python-3.6/ubuntu xenial
<EriC^^> bryanroderyck: is it still available, try "sudo ppa-purge [ppa:]jonathonf/python-3.6"
<bryanroderyck> yes it remove it
<bryanroderyck> hello , after doing the ppa purge im still cant do upgrade   https://pastebin.com/fyckwvac
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Show us ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' to make sure the offending PPA no longer exists. Then we see what to do about "Depends: python3-distutils but it is not installable".
<Moto420> You could try uninstalling onionshare? or just do sudo apt -f install
<refhack> test
<famousamos> hi
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/Y9cBsRVj
<dsynapse> hey
<gofio> gonna give it a try while I can now EriC^^
<dsynapse> having some weird kvm issues if someone has any tips...  i'm on threadripper x399 w/pcie passthrough...it seems to work well, but suddenly if i power off the system then power it on, it locks my system up.
<bryanroderyck> the ppa is still in the list
<bryanroderyck> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: That is a backup of what was removed and will not be parsed, and "-n/etc/apt/sources.list" try again with a space after '-n'.
<bryanroderyck> remove the +1 ";tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nano> hello i join.
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: We have seen that output .. and do not need to see it again :)
<bryanroderyck> what is the next step :)
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Now show us ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' copy and paste for best results . note the spaces.
<bryanroderyck> copyb paste doesnt work on IRC
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: c/p works in my client (irssi) :)
<bryanroderyck> im on hexchat..weird
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/mm61KR9f
<oopuguin> I'm on shout(Web client) on znc
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Looks good , now what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<bryanroderyck> https://pastebin.com/FQnqMf2V
<fawaz> hello all
<bryanroderyck>  the bug was python 3 utils
<gofio> I chose the linux 4.13.0-21-generic EriC^^ and didn't even boot. Not the recovery mode one. So I'll have to leave it for later. I took screen shot though via smartphone picture
<Bashing-om> bryanroderyck: Looking good ' now what results ' sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<rudy--> https://pastebin.com/sBQV2Yxx
<lotuspsychje> rudy--: do what apt says
<rudy--> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> rudy--: YUp .. ' sudo apt autoremove' :)
<silv3r_m00n> why am i seeing 2 toolboxes in gimp ? https://ibb.co/DbwWjNS
<zhc002> whats this? first time use it
<silv3r_m00n> zhc002: me ?
<lotuspsychje> !support | zhc002
<ubottu> zhc002: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<rudy--> https://pastebin.com/4K95ALwh  but it remove all python and flask that im using
<Bashing-om> rudy--: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" autoremove removed old stuff, Try your apps and see that they still work :)
<rudy--> yes it ok ..thanks Bashing-om
<rudy--> i have learn much today ..linux is very resourceful
<Bashing-om> rudy--: :) Great .. Glad things have worked out .. If you want that app that we ppa-purged, contact the PPA administrator and advise that there is an issue.
<rudy--> i think i cant use onion share ..but im glad my system is clean from bug
<Bashing-om> rudy--: Not a bug .. just a dependency issue with an installed PPA. Not something that "ubuntu" can affect.
<rudy--> ohh good ..but it did stop my update
<Bashing-om> rudy--: Yeah - not ubuntu however .. was the fault of the PPA. You are are that onionshare is in our software repository ?
<Bashing-om> !info onionshare xenial | rudy--
<ubottu> rudy--: onionshare (source: onionshare): Share a file over Tor Hidden Services anonymously and securely. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (xenial), package size 37 kB, installed size 190 kB
<rudy--> where do you learn all that knowdledge
<Bashing-om> rudy--: knowledge gained a bit here and a bit there - over a long period of time . And lots of guidance from those who have gone before me !
<rudy--> where are you from?
<superuser> hello
<superuser> anyone is here?
<superuser> welcome
<guiverc2> superuser, nah.  However if you ask a Ubuntu Support question, you may find answer (try & keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for a response, people will when they can)
<superuser> okey
<Bashing-om> rudy--: chatter is in ubuntu-discuss // Let's leave this channel open for support :)
<rudy--> yes ..thanks
<Bashing-om> rudy--: Be happy to see you in the #ubuntu-discuss channel.
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I recently learned how to use a program called xdotool to create keyboard macro scripts. I can trigger those by simply setting keyboard shortcuts such as ctrl+F1 for example. I just went and bought a USB numberpad that I want to try and get recognized as additional function keys or something so I can trigger my xdotool macros from the keypad alone. How can I do this easily?
<R0N1Z> lol
<R0N1Z> test
<R0N1Z> aku ada papji udah Quenqueror
<tomreyn> R0N1Z: This ubuntu support chat is English only, i'm afraid.
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: use the dm's keyboard shortcuts to bind them to commands/scripts
<R0N1Z> oh
<EriC^^> *de's
<stOneskull> ukuu isn't free anymore and i'm poor :(
<R0N1Z> aku indonesia
<R0N1Z> -_,
<tomreyn> !id | R0N1Z
<ubottu> R0N1Z: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<R0N1Z> who have Whatsapp
<stOneskull> all i want to do is downgrade my kernel
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: or use something like xbindkeys, although xbindkeys is said to be deprecated last i heard
<tomreyn> stOneskull: you do not need additional software to do so
<R0N1Z> lol
<stOneskull> i think it'd be easier with gnome but kde doesn't seem to have tools.. i'm having trouble downloading the headers file now..
<R0N1Z> oh
<tomreyn> stOneskull: you have apt, this should be all you need if you want to install a supported kernel version
<stOneskull> i need to be on 4.8 because a bug with baytrail happened from 4.9
<LinuxGuy2020> EriC^^:  I did use the DE keyboard shortcut to trigger them and they work fine. But I want to set the USB numpad as the shortcut but I get an error saying it cant be done because then that keyboard key would be unusable. I think I need a simple way to get the numpad keyboard to be recognized as F13, F14 etc so that I wont get an error that they are already used.
<stOneskull> tomreyn: cool
<tomreyn> stOneskull: which ubuntu version do you run there?
<stOneskull> 19.04
<R0N1Z> Aku ada PUBG udah quenquerof
<tomreyn> !ot | R0N1Z
<ubottu> R0N1Z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: aren't the keys different? like Numpad_9 instead of just 9
<stOneskull> tomreyn: should i know the exact filenames of the image and headers files?
<R0N1Z> sss
<R0N1Z> sss
<R0N1Z> s
<R0N1Z> s
<R0N1Z> s
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: if you use "xev" it should show different key codes for 7 vs the numpad 7, at least it does for me on my laptop
<LinuxGuy2020>  EriC^^: No. It doesnt appear so. Also I would lose the ability to use my main keyboard numpad.
<LinuxGuy2020>  EriC^^:I need the keys to be recognized as something else like F13 etc'
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: oh, well seems above my paygrade
<LinuxGuy2020> :)
<EriC^^> i think you'd need some custom stuff, or maybe somebody has written something or some guide on how to do it
<tomreyn> stOneskull: 19.04 comes with linux-image-generic 5.0.0.13.14 as the lowest available kernel version. there is no supported way of installing a lower kernel version on this ubuntu release.
<stOneskull> tomreyn: thanks for letting me know
<EriC^^> LinuxGuy2020: this is basically like having 2 keyboards hooked to a pc, and each has a different language layout
<EriC^^> you want same key inputs the os sees to be interpretted differently depending on the hardware source of the 'keycode'
<stOneskull> peace y'all
<tomreyn> stOneskull: shall we have a look at the original issue? "a bug with baytrail happened from 4.9"?
<Firman> ho
<tomreyn> stOneskull: while mainline kernels and this script aren't usually supported here, and downgrading your kernel is neither, generally, if you need to test mainline kernels, a much better alternative to ukuu (in my opinion) is https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#wget_kernel_mainlinesh (not my script, so i'm not recommending my own work there ;-) )
<tomreyn> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/wget_kernel_mainline.sh is the direct download location
<stOneskull> tomreyn: thank you.. i thought i had exited but i was still in the system tray..
<stOneskull> it's a long story with the bug but i know that i had to downgrade with linux mint to avoid the bug.. now i'm on kubuntu.. same issue.. the other alternative is to change intel_idle.max_state=1 in the bootup but now i'm not using grub i'm using refind.. fun and games
<stOneskull> i think it's something with debian as debian distros would freeze too.. but solus and arch distros don't
<stOneskull> i'll save your link for further use, thank you
<stOneskull> i really, really love kubuntu and would recommend it to anyone (without baytrail computers)
<lotuspsychje> stOneskull: for discussions, come join in #ubuntu-discuss please
<tomreyn> stOneskull: what IS "the bug"?
<stOneskull> random freezing of the whole computer that has to be hard reset
<tomreyn> this? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required to prevent crashes - Baytrail" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<stOneskull> yeah that's the one
<stOneskull> i found that using kernel 4.8.17 avoids it
<stOneskull> at least in linux mint
<tomreyn> stOneskull: baytrail is really a sad platform. you could try https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109051#c983 - using an outdated kernel which lacks security patches is, however, not a good idea.
<stOneskull> i wanna put that cstate setting in the bootup using refind.. refind is pretty new to me
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 109051 in intel_idle "intel_idle.max_cstate=1 required to prevent crashes - Baytrail" [Blocking,Needinfo]
<stOneskull> i could put it in the grub.efi i guess and boot that way
<stOneskull> i only use refind to help with booting solus really
<stOneskull> oh and haiku which is a bit messy in beta
<stOneskull> but anyway.. the journey continues.. cheers
<tomreyn> stOneskull: my (limited) understanding is that setting "intel_idle.max_cstate=1" will have a much more relevant energy saving impact than only turning off C6N and C6S states.
<tomreyn> ...as this script i pointed you to does
<darutoko> hi, I plan to move from win7 to ubuntu and wonder if it is safe to keep NTFS on secondary drive or it will be messed up eventually?
<tomreyn> darutoko: it's safe to keep it as long as you have a windows installation and can boot into it.
<darutoko> tomreyn, no, I do not plan to keep windows at all
<tomreyn> (can be in a VM running below ubuntu if you grant it direct access to this storage)
<tomreyn> then i would not recommend to keep using ntfs
<darutoko> is it possible to set up real drive in VirtualBox as a virtual drive?
<tomreyn> ubuntu has both the in-kernel read-only ntfs driver and the userspace (read-write) ntfs-3g driver. the latter is the more complete implementation which also comes with ntfsfix, which does parts of what chkdsk does on windows. it's not feature complete, though.
<tomreyn> both full raw storages and partitions, yes. see their user manual under advanced configurations
<darutoko> and this will keep my drive safe then?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure what this refers to. accessing a physical storage or partition from a virtualbox VM should not corrupt the data stored on it. but you'd obviously need to ensure you don't access (mount writable) this file system from both ubuntu and the VM at the same time.
<tomreyn> darutoko: if you're planning to migraqte from windows to ubuntu, then what's the purpose of keeping the ntfs file system?
<darutoko> tomreyn, to keep all data
<tomreyn> you could also keep all the data o0n a.. say.. ext4 file system?
<tomreyn> *on
<tomreyn> that's the default file system ubuntu uses, it's fully supported by ubuntu, it supports full and extended ACLs
<darutoko> but it NTFS and if I format it - U wll loose data
<darutoko> *U=I
<tomreyn> well you could either replace it, then restore your backups, or you could reduce the size of the ntfs to the smalles possible size and create an ext4 file system next to it, then gradually move the data, shrink the ntfs, and grow the ext4 file system.
<darutoko> yea, I think I would have to do some thing like that :(
<darutoko> thank you for your help
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<raver> Hi, yesterday someone told here, that smbfs is preferred over cifs, but when I change my fstab device type from cifs to smbfs i got an error message that the device type is unknown, so is cifs the way to go?
<raver> ...for mounting samba shares
<lotuspsychje> !samba | raver can this help?
<ubottu> raver can this help?: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<raver> not really. everything runs fine when I set cifs as device type, but now I'm confused as yesterday was told that smbfs is the preferred way...
<tomreyn> raver: this looks like a good summary of cifs vs smb to me: https://www.varonis.com/blog/cifs-vs-smb/
<tatertotz> raver so it was working fine so you came here to get advice on how to fix something that was previously working?
<raver> yes I just reverted :)
<tatertotz> was that so hard
<tatertotz> take care
<raver> :)
<raver> Thanks, I talked to a friend of mine (LPIC 3) who told me that smb (fs) was first developed by IBM in Coorporation with Microsoft. Samba on Linux was then reverse enginereed. and turned out to be very reliable, so they called their implementation 'Common Internet File System'. and so cifs is the successor of smbfs. please Correct me if I'm wrong.  Have a nice Weekend @all :)
<LinuxGuy2020> I just bought a USB numberpad and I want the system to recognize the keys as additional function keys so that I can use them for keyboard shortcuts without disrupting my main keyboards built in numberpad. Is there a simple way?
<raver> tatertotz‎, and this article let me get confused as it states cifs is not the way to go, but there is no device type smbfs in ubuntu
<soon> Could someone with an Ubuntu 19.04 installation confirm for me, that Gnote fails to run?
<lotuspsychje> soon: did you try launching it from terminal?
<soon> yes: error while loading shared libraries: libgiomm-2.4.so.1
<tomreyn> raver: there's also no 'cifs' device type, those are file systems
<tomreyn> raver: if you want to use the SMB protocol nowadays, you want to use SMB 3, which is implemented in smbfs/smbmount only, not cifs.
<lotuspsychje> soon: just tested it on 18.04 here, and works nicely
<raver> tomreyn‎, thanks for sheding light :)
<soon> lotuspsychje: Hmm ... I'm starting to think my disk drive is failing ... this isn't the only weird thing thats going on here .. 😥️
<tomreyn> raver: i also had to read up on this, keep mixing up the two and can never remember the details.
<lotuspsychje> soon: you dont have external ppa's installed that could interfere?
<lotuspsychje> !info gnote disco
<ubottu> gnote (source: gnote): desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.32.0-1 (disco), package size 3634 kB, installed size 11083 kB
<soon> nope - fresh installation.
<lotuspsychje> soon: on 18.04 it installed: libgtkmm-3.0-1v5 libgtkspell3-3-0 along with gnote
<lotuspsychje> soon: could you sudo apt pure gnote, reinstall again and pastebin us the output please?
<lotuspsychje> *purge
<soon> yep .. hang on
<soon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/6tGNsqYv7m/
<soon> also : libatkmm-1.6-1v5 is already the newest version (2.28.0-2).
<lotuspsychje> soon: same error on launch now?
<soon> yes same thing
<lotuspsychje> soon: ok, do you have time to create a new bug for it?
<soon> sure (if I can figure out how) ... I just wanted someone else with a fresh 19.04 to reproduce it
<lotuspsychje> soon: see also if your system is up to date before bug
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<soon> first thing I do after a new installation 😀️
<lotuspsychje> soon: ok, ubuntu-bug gnote to create the bug
<lotuspsychje> soon: after sending the bug, it will collect your data to launchpad, where you can add a title and enter your bug description
<soon> lotuspsychje: I just tried it on another 19.04 installation (different PC) -- no problem there either. I guess I'm having hardware issues
<soon> lotuspsychje: I'll try to sort that out first and report a bug if it persists
<lotuspsychje> soon: maybe share your dmesg, we could take a look
<soon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ydPFYRxV57/
<soon> My money is on sda
<lotuspsychje> soon: whats your nvidia graphics card chipset like?
<soon> [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] (rev a1)
<tomreyn> soon: i'm not sure this is still relevant, but gnote installed fine for me on ubuntu 19.04 amd64, and runs fine, too, based on somwhat limited testing.
<lotuspsychje> soon: and what about the system with 19.04 where it works?
<soon> integrated intel gfx (lenovo laptop)
<soon> I also had trouble getting the 19.04 installation in the first place ... it would not recognize pass word
<lotuspsychje> soon: i dont see HD io errors, also i dont think a hd would influence a lib error
<soon> but then I also have gfx trouble now, when I boot -- I have to ctrl-alt-f2 to a terminal and then back to f1 for gui
<lotuspsychje> soon: maybe as a test try another nvidia driver from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | soon
<ubottu> soon: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soon> good idea -- will do
<lotuspsychje> for GTX cards, we reccomend
<soon> currently, it's on 418 (390 is available)
<lotuspsychje> soon: try something higher
<lotuspsychje> soon: 430 maybe
<soon> will do ...
<riotim009[m]> I met LFENCE issue in kvm, any way get around?
<soon> Be back after reboot
<lotuspsychje> soon: any luck?
<lotuspsychje> oh
<soon> Hmm ... back with new nvidia driver .. purged gnote and install again: same same
<lotuspsychje> soon: ok tnx for testing
<lotuspsychje> soon: you sure you dont got ppa's right
<soon> lotuspsychje: well I can check
<lotuspsychje> !sources | soon
<ubottu> soon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> soon: if they seem vanilla, id go for the bug
<soon> lotuspsychje: well there is one after all: http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu cosmic main
<soon> ... cosmic no less
<lotuspsychje> soon: ok to be sure, perhaps purge with !ppapurge then sudo apt update again
<tomreyn> if this is amd64, it's probably not a bug but a foreign packages or other local issue.
<soon> it is amd64
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: found a kind of similar bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/842564 on inkscape
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 843038 in inkscape (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #842564 Inkscape linker issue on x86_64" [High,Invalid]
<lotuspsychje> where also libgtkmm acting weird
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i only read this error message from soon: "error while loading shared libraries: libgiomm-2.4.so.1" - which does not mention libgtkmm - did i miss some other logs / outputs?
<caldarella> hello guys, how can I change the network manager entry "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" to "Automatic (DHCP)" using the nmcli tool and vice versa?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: when i installed gnote on bionic it needed: libgtkmm-3.0-1v5 libgtkspell3-3-0 along with gnote
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i see. what does this tell us regarding soon's issue?
<tomreyn> soon: what's the output of this, please?    apt policy libglibmm-2.4-1v5 | nc termbin.com 9999
<soon> lotuspsychje: well I noticed after new nvidia and removing dropbox ppa: The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required: libgtkmm-3.0-1v5 libgtkspell3-3-0 libnvidia-common-418
<soon> I apt autoremoved
<soon> purged gnote and reinstalled
<soon> It now includes Setting up libgtkmm-3.0-1v5:amd64 (3.24.0-2) ...
<soon> and Setting up libgtkspell3-3-0:amd64 (3.0.9-3) ...
<soon> ...but same error when $gnote
<lotuspsychje> now works soon?
<soon> nope 🤔️
<soon> it also included libgtkspell
<soon> weird stuff this
<tomreyn> soon: be sure to mention my name should you post the output later
<soon> will to, tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> try what tomreyn suggests
<soon> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/kn03
<tomreyn> soon: okay that's the right version, hmm
<tomreyn> soon: i suggest you dpkg --purge libglibmm-2.4-1v5 && apt install libglibmm-2.4-1v5
<lotuspsychje> maybe that dropbox ppa scrambled things up with apt
<tomreyn> soon: then start gnote again, from a terminal, and see whether "error while loading shared libraries: libgiomm-2.4.so.1" is gone.
<tomreyn> soon: if the error message is still present then, please post the output of:    sha256sum /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1
<tomreyn> 63f2028dc9cebae968cff1413cfda434d722d5aeeb7a42ba18ea7a1f0c2f8a74  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1    -  is what i'd expect it to say
<soon> tomreyn: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/cHZkt5NjFp/
<tomreyn> soon: i forgot to point out you need to run the dpkg and the apt commands through sudo, sorry.
<tomreyn> soon: thanks for posting the output, let's do this instead:  sudo apt reinstall libglibmm-2.4-1v5
<soon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/HyjQ4pSyNY/
<soon> sha looks right
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> soon: then start gnote again, from a terminal, and see whether "error while loading shared libraries: libgiomm-2.4.so.1" is gone.
<tomreyn> don't do step 3 before step 2 ;)
<Mead> profit?
<qqz> I need to install gtk+devel on Ubuntu 10.04 in order to compile firefox.
<zocijux[m]> hi
<qqz> However the package repos for 10.04 seem to be offline
<lotuspsychje> qqz: 10.04 is end of life
<qqz> is there no chance to get devel packages for 10.04?
<qqz> can I try it with an equivalent debian version?
<qqz> how to find out about which version of Debian I would need?
<lotuspsychje> qqz: this is ubuntu suppot here
<qqz> is it impossible to compile with Ubuntu 10.04?
<lotuspsychje> qqz: install a supported version of ubuntu and install a supported firefox?
<tomreyn> qqz: if we were to support EOL releases, we could tell, but we don't
<qqz> no I need an SCTP-patched firefox:
<tomreyn> qqz: you should never run EOL releases. and there is old-releases.ubuntu.com, that's all there is to be said about this.
<qqz> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=486199
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 486199 in Networking: HTTP "Support HTTP over SCTP" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<qwebirc31340> Hi. Great that this official support channel exists. I upgraded from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 just today and now I'm stuck in a loop of lightdm. Getting into a login prompt is not that easy since ctrl-alt-f1 does not work.
<lotuspsychje> !xauthority | qwebirc31340 try this
<ubottu> qwebirc31340 try this: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<qwebirc31340> @ubottu CTRL-ALT-F3 does not work at this loop time.
<tomreyn> !recovery | qwebirc31340
<ubottu> qwebirc31340: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<qwebirc31340> @ubottu and the one time I managed to get a prompt, the ownership was fine
<qwebirc31340> @ubottu I didn't manage to get grub even listed. I have full disk encryption activated, UEFI off and was unable to get the grub menu
<qwebirc31340> @lotuspyschje a that's a bot :) sorry didn't get that
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: there is no need to use an @ character to addess users on IRC, just use their nickname. ubottu, however, is just a dumb bot which just tells you what we tell it to tell you.
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: how did you try to access grub?
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: got it thanks. Hitting shift or escape at like any stage of boot
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I have a BIOS password, then the prompt for the encryption key comes
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: hmm that should indeed have worked then
<tomreyn> it should be right after you entered the firmware prompt for the boot password, and before the initrd (or grub) prompt for the full disk encryption passphrase.
<tomreyn> if this is uefi boot, you'll need to hit escape repeatedly.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: uefi is disabled in the bios
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: sorry secure boot is disabled
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: ok got the grub menu now
<soon> tomreyn: sorry for delay - had a phone call.
<soon> tomreyn: here is the full output from dpkg --purge and onwards
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: in the recovery  menu now
<soon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/d2mpdcKd6n/
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: try to just "resume", see if it helps. if it doesn't, get back to the recovery menu again, and do the "network" option, then "root", and ask for more suggestions here.
<tomreyn> soon: no problem
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: thanks. resume gives a blank screen
<tomreyn> soon: so gnote prints a different error message now
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: give it some minutes, like 3 or so, and try tty switching, too
<tomreyn> soon: these error messages, the one yxou had, and also this new one ("libpangomm-1.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory") really suggest that someone (maybe you?) deleted or moved around these files (which are part of apt packages) manually. could this have happened?
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: nothing, going back to the recovey mode
<tomreyn> soon: here's the next command you should run to recover from this situation whose cause and impact is yet unknown:   sudo apt reinstall libpangomm-1.4-1v5:amd64 && gnote
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: okay, while at it, tell us about which graphical desktop you use, and which graphics hardware and drivers  -  if you can tell from memory.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I have a thinkxpad t4400p and I think I installed nvidia drivers at the time (5y ago..)
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I have root and network
<soon> tomreyn: no that I can think of. As mentioned, however I also had trouble getting the fresh installation running in the first place -- specifically that once installed, the login manager would not accept my username and password (which contained special characters) - even when using the onscreen keyboard. After 3-4 attempts to install 19.04 afresh, i succeeded with a very simple password
<soon> I'm suspicious of a harddrive failure, as menioned.
<soon> and the apt reinstall above ends with:gnote: error while loading shared libraries: libsigc-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: and to say that I had some errors during the upgrade to 16.04 and I can still see references in syslog about that. I had to reboot after the upgrade by force
<itai> Hi, can anyone help me create a Chrome desktop shortcut to a specific user  please?
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: can you please run this and report on the output and any errors or warnings:  apt update && apt full-upgrade
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: fails immedaitely apt: relocatione rror libapt-pkg.so.5.0 symbol :ZNKS7 etc
<soon> tomreyn: I also installed libsigc++-2.0-0v5 and libcairomm-1.0-1v5
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: looks like a mismatching glibc
<soon> tomreyn: and I now have a functioning gnote 😀️
<soon> tomreyn: thank you for your help
<EriC^^> itai: you want a custom shortcut?
<soon> lotuspsychje: thank you for your help
<itai> EriC^^, yes please
<EriC^^> meaning it's not the default settings  of the system wide shortcut
<EriC^^> ok
<tomreyn> soon: ah i'm too late. i actually wanted to try anad find out with you what may have been the reason
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: exactly this https://askubuntu.com/questions/777803/apt-relocation-error-version-glibcxx-3-4-21-not-defined-in-file-libstdc-so-6
<itai> EriC^^, i want a short cut that will automatically start with my wife's profile and one that will automatically start with mine
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: you should reinstall this system.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I agree in principle but it was running smoothly and is my main work computer
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: trying that askubuntu thing now
<EriC^^> itai: copy the default one from /usr/share/applications and put it in /home/<user>/Desktop
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: for the future, be sure to always purge PPAs (i.e. downgrading package versions to those in ubuntu, uninstalling packages not in ubuntu) before you do a release upgrade.
<EriC^^> itai: make it +x using chmod +x /home/<user>/Desktop/newchrome.desktop
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I really thought thats what ubuntu is doing for me but thanks
<tomreyn> soon: chances are you'll have other applications which throw similar erro messages.
<EriC^^> itai: and modify the commands it uses using any text editor on the .desktop file
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: the uubntu installer only disabled 3rd party apt sources, it does not downgrade packages or (not necessarily) uninstall 3rd party packages.
<EriC^^> itai: wait though, i think by default it should use the profile of your wife if she logs in and yours if you login.. cause the profile stuff should be in your home dir
<EriC^^> maybe the permissions in the home dirs is wrong or so?
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: ppa's and 3rd party repositoories are unsupported in the first place, so you'll need to ensure you have a supported system state before you do the release upgrade
<itai> EriC^^, maybe i havent explained myself well. I want that on my desktop there will be two icons one will start chrome with my chrome profile and one will start chrome with her profile, by profile i mean chrome profile
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: an incompatible libstdc+ is a serious issue, which should never be allowed to be introduced by a PPA. it can break your entire system. which the apt output you had shows well.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I am note sure at this time where that libstdc++ comes from, so not yet sure.
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: in case you will be able to somehow make your apt(-get) work again, and you insist on *not* reinstalling (which i think is not a good idea), you mwa want to use https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages to identify the packages and package versions which yre getting in the way on your system.
<tomreyn> soon: did you also have issues with the graphics drivers? is this still a thing?
<tomreyn> soon: the other issue i noticed on your kernel log was broken ACPI DSDT tables. you could work around those.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: the thing is, my system got hosed after an upgrade - not during runtime. It was working fine for 5years (that's why I selected the LTS) but not this.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: anyway apt is back to life with some errors about msimatching libstdc++ stuff hehe
<soon> tomreyn: I don't know what the issue was. Perhaps I should try a new fresh install on the same PC and see whether it recurs. I have no graphics issues as far as I can tell. I don't know what ACPI DSDT tables are -- I will google that later tonight
<sweb> any change on preseed installation on ubuntu 19.04 ? my script worked well on 16.04 and 18.04 but in 19.04 not workd and said installer user ssh  'Faild password for installer ....'
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: apt update && apt-full-upgrade went through fine, nothing left to do :)
<tomreyn> soon: i would recommend a fresh installation if you'll run into other applications reporting they cannot find libraries.
<sweb> My repo ... it's simple repo to create preseed installer and reinstall over ssh ... https://gitlab.com/AASAAM/ubuntu-overssh-reinstallation
<soon> tomreyn: ...and a new disk for good measure :-)
<tomreyn> soon: i have not seen any indications of your storage being in a bad state. you should run a !smart test against it if you suspect there is an issue.
<felco> sup guys, let me ask this: I using a Ryzen 1700, so no integrated GPU here, but still I have 600MB of system RAM reserved by the BIOS. How can I find out what the system BIOS is doing?
<tomreyn> soon: in case you will see more erro messages such as   "error while loading shared libraries: libsigc-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  then run "ldconfig --print-cache | grep -F libsigc-2.0.so.0" (or whatever the library was in the error message) and report the results here when asking for more help.
<soon> tomreyn: I will ... and I think I'll copy this chat to a Gnote for future reference
<tomreyn> soon: here are some references i collected about your acpi issues (as seen in your kernel log as "ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_SB.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF.DSSP], AE_NOT_FOUND (20181213/psargs-330)"): https://github.com/thevoidnn/acpi-patch-sabertooth-p67 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DSDT https://wiki.debian.org/OverridingDSDT https://askubuntu.com/questions/1027552/including-a-custom-acpi-dsdt-with-kubuntu-18-04-rc1
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: I have a working system again.
<tomreyn> soon: the first link is exactly about your mainboard's firmware issue, but this workaround is for arch linux, it won'T work exactly like this on ubuntu. the second link explains about DSDT and how to workaround those issue son arch linux, the third does the same for debian  (ubuntu is a debian derivate and those instructions should also apply here) and the latest link is an example of how to apply such a workaround on ubuntu.
<tomreyn> soon: last link i'll spam, this may be an alternative approach you could take, trying to work around your buggy fiirmware (which no newer update is available to): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: thanks for your pointers and on insisting to boot the recovery mode
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: congratulations, if you really think so.
<soon> I'll look into that
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: yes, I can login, restart and all services are looking healthy. Now not going for 18.04.2 LTS yet after that ...
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: if you'll run and act on the output of https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages you'll probably not get a better situation to prepare for an upgrade to 18.04.2 than you have now.
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: doing the autoremove as we speak
<tomreyn> of course, a fresh installation is always better.
<hendrik_> ha
<tomreyn> autoremove? oh i think you mentioned your previous release upgrade did not finish. then you also need to ensure all your apt sources are pointing to the codename of the ubuntu release you are at now (16.04 = xenial) and run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<tomreyn> qwebirc31340: ^
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: i see references to xenial everywhere so the sources look fine
<tomreyn> i see.
<yeats> qwebirc31340: if you do decide to upgrade to 18.04, you won't have to upgrade again until 2028, so there's that :-)
<qwebirc31340> yeats: I do hope that my machine gets replaced in the meantime though
<yeats> qwebirc31340: I hope so too :-)
<qwebirc31340> yeats: the extended security maintenance is for customers only
<yeats> qwebirc31340: oh - I guess I didn't read the fine print - I'm on the every-two-year LTS upgrade cycle for the servers I administer so it's not an issue
<gauru> hi
<qwebirc31340> tomreyn: thanks again - logging off now
<EoflaOEViceCity> hi gauru
<stoned> I upgraded directly from 18.04 to 19.04
<stoned> things went fairly smoothly without hiccups or errors in packages or anything
<stoned> it's just that now when I try to upload a picture in chrome browser, the file open dialog box doesn't show any files and it gives some errorbox
<EoflaOEViceCity> What does the error dialog box say?
<stoned> unable to create io slav. kluancher said: error loading /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/file.sd
<stoned> I use the kde programs with Xmonad on ubuntu
<stoned> I wonder if I need to reboot
<stoned> not sure if that will help
<stoned> ls: cannot access '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/file.sd': No such file or directory
<EoflaOEViceCity> can you check if the file that is provided exists?
<ducasse> stoned: how did you perform the upgrade?
<stoned> I rebooted, and now things are okay, except for one thing, now my sound says dummy output.
<stoned> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-ubuntu-19-04-directly-from-command-line
<stoned> Here is the article I found which described how to skip upgrading to 18.10 in the middle.
<stoned> lsb_release  -a says disco
<stoned> Other than sound saying dummy output, everything seems okay so far
<tomreyn> stoned: that's not a supported upgrade path
<stoned> Oh I didn't know that
<ducasse> stoned: yes, but see - that is not supported or recommended.
<ducasse> you shouldn't follow random guides online when official ubuntu docs say something else
<stoned> I just googled and that's what came up
<ducasse> you'd be better off asking here
<guiverc> stoned: fyi: if I use a search engine to look for "howto's" related to ubuntu, I usually use "site:*.ubuntu.com" so results are limited to official sources (which doesn't stop out-of-date stuff, but it's far safer in my opinion)
<stoned> ok
<PawelAR> hello !
<Cybergrad> In Disco I cannot launch a program I installed with the Gnome applications menu and must launch it through the terminal. How can I fix the menu entry?
<PawelAR> can somone give me hint with Netcat switch under linux ? I dont see in man pages how -O switch have to work
<PawelAR> i see that it is but how it works ( i think it dont work :( )
<yeats> Cybergrad: look into menulibre
<SmokeMask> Hi I was asking if there any channel for backbox
<cfhowlett> !backbox | SmokeMask
<ubottu> SmokeMask: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<SmokeMask> cfhowlett I'm ready visited there
<cfhowlett> so you already knew the channel.
<SmokeMask> but the channel is empty
<SmokeMask> expect chanServ
<cfhowlett> not an ubuntu issue.
<SmokeMask> I just asked
<SmokeMask> I got banned over many network , for my question
<SmokeMask> luck is mine,I'm here
<SmokeMask> it ask me to mout my disk , I can't open my disks
<SmokeMask> any soliution  ?
<SmokeMask> mount*
<cfhowlett> SmokeMask/ we don't support backbox.  if you want help in this channel, install ubuntu
<SmokeMask> yes ,its showing in ubuntu
<SmokeMask> how do I check my os info or version such like things in linux
<SmokeMask> tired in google
<cfhowlett> in backbox?
<SmokeMask> in linux distro
<cfhowlett> depends on the distro.
<SmokeMask> I don't know what is it called . that's why I asking to get info about my os
<cfhowlett> so it's not ubuntu.  and we don't support it.  ask in the proper channel please.
<SmokeMask> how do sure that was not ubunto ?
<SmokeMask> there maybe some common cmds
<leftyfb> SmokeMask: https://forum.backbox.org/  go there for support. Not here
 * cfhowlett is not playing this silly game today.
<SmokeMask> leftyfb what about live help ?
<leftyfb> SmokeMask: http://t.me/backbox_org
<SmokeMask> it just looks they just learn in one thing , not familar purpose
<cfhowlett> SmokeMask/ for general linux help, ask ##linux
<SmokeMask> that's better
<stoned> Is it possible to install ubuntu iso without usb or cd rom, just an iso and my current pc?
<cfhowlett> stoned/ yes.
<cfhowlett> pxe install would do that
<cfhowlett> !install | stoned
<ubottu> stoned: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<stoned> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<stoned> I found it
<stoned> here's the hd media kernel and ramdisk
<stoned> this is enough to load the iso
<rsakeys> sup ubuntu folks
<rsakeys> sudo apt-get install my-ass
<leftyfb> rsakeys: trolling is offtopic here. Try #ubuntu-ops
<rsakeys> my bad
<SmokeMask> hi when I get my os info it says
<Moobuntu001> If I have an ubuntu server with a 802.11AC PCIe Adapter, what package do I use to broadcast the SSID and manage WiFi clients, and how do I throttle the up and down speed for individual clients?
<SmokeMask> NAME="Ubuntu"
<SmokeMask> VERSION="16.04.2 LTS (Xenial Xerus)"
<SmokeMask> ID=ubuntu
<SmokeMask> everywhere its all about ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Moobuntu001: please join #ubuntu-server
<SmokeMask> cfhowlett ^
<leftyfb> SmokeMask: You are not running an officially supported version of Ubuntu. You've been given links to get support for your distro. Stop asking here.
<cfhowlett> SmokeMask/ lying will not get you help.  go to backbox
<rsakeys> what is this chat for then if you can't shitpost nor ask for help
<rsakeys> ??
<Moobuntu001> I can't seem to join #ubuntu-server
<SmokeMask> my mistake to ask here
<leftyfb> SmokeMask: to be honest, since you can't grasp these simple ideas, you shouldn't even be bothering with a security-focused distro and should just start with the basics and install Ubuntu from http://ubuntu.com
<SmokeMask> hell damn it
<SmokeMask> well I'm new here
<tomreyn> !register | Moobuntu001
<ubottu> Moobuntu001: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<SmokeMask> I just that I'll get help in crowd
<leftyfb> rsakeys: This is a support channel. Go to #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else. Go to #ubuntu-ops if you just want to troll.
<rsakeys> ah ok
<Moobuntu001_> If I have an ubuntu PC with a 802.11AC PCIe Adapter, and broadcast a SSID and manage WiFi clients using the built-in UI, how do I throttle the up and down speed for individual clients?
<SmokeMask> leftyfb there some familiar isuse ,it can be solved , what will be undone if you help about expect ubuntu
<leftyfb> SmokeMask: I gave you your support options. Good luck. Come back when you install Ubuntu instead of Backbox.
<cfhowlett> Moobuntu001_/ this sounds like a #networking problem.
<SmokeMask> _n_
<SmokeMask> here many brains but just some of few helps
<Moobuntu001_> ^
<leftyfb> SmokeMask: good luck
<cfhowlett> toodles
<SmokeMask> _n_
<SmokeMask> I'm not gonna change my opinion
<SmokeMask> _n_ you all
<smokemaSK> leftyfb okay if you like to assist then join #backbox
<leftyfb> smokemaSK: I think your best assistance would be to install Ubuntu. Backbox is not appropriate for you.
<smokemaSK> does it matter , in my look they are almost same
<smokemaSK> no help
<leftyfb> smokemaSK: then if it doesn't matter, install Ubuntu and we will help you.
<cfhowlett> It matters.  this is Ubuntu only support.  if backbox doesn't give you enough support, consider your OS.
<smokemaSK> we are here for Stigmatized irc name
<smokemaSK> _n_ ubuntu
<smokemaSK> drity gui
<smokemaSK> looks fat interface
<leftyfb> smokemaSK: goodbye
<smokemaSK> loaded bugs
<smokemaSK> no OP around
<cfhowlett> remember when you said you were banned from channels?  this because channels have rules.  break the rules, get a ban.  the rule in this channel is ubuntu only.  as you know.
<smokemaSK> oh they are all hidden
<smokemaSK> rules are made to be broken
<kadiro> smokemaSK, ask in ##linux then if no answer in that baxbox or what ever it is called
<smokemaSK> kadiro first I need register my nick
<kadiro> do it
<cfhowlett> how to ignore in irc:   /ignore nick               and they are invisible
<raidghost> Any suggestions to how to use 2 twin card (DVB-C) cards to watch tv and record a program.?
<cfhowlett> hardware question raidghost ?
<raidghost> sorry.. wrong channel i guess
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<smokemaSK> raidghost are you here to give an a example
<kadiro> raidghost, there are many software for that: vdr, kodi ...
<smokemaSK> raidghost or you clone of someone
<kadiro> i use vdr my self with my dvb-s card
<raidghost> how is the recordinfgs then? in sync picture and audio?
<smokemaSK> kadiro #backbox
<raidghost> Ive tried tvheadend
<kadiro> yeah that also
<raidghost> Works to watch channels, but to record,. no chance in the milk Mountain that it would work 100% successfully
<raidghost> Allways out of sync picture and audio
<kadiro> raidghost, vdr can record and stream also
<raidghost> I gotta google this vdr thingy to check it out. Web interfaceish?
<kadiro> raidghost, I think yes with something like yavdr
<raidghost> kadiro: Only free to air? or can i use my smartcard with subscription (USB reader?)
<lotuspsychje> keep it ubuntu related guys
<kadiro> raidghost, that can be done with oscam and so; it is compatible with vdr too
<kadiro> lotuspsychje, sorry
<raidghost> kadiro: oscam <3 <3
<raidghost> Any chance i can run it on a VM?
<raidghost> and maybe i can use the nvidia shield as tuner with the remote and stuff
<kadiro> raidghost, of course, but as this is ubuntu only support may be you can ask in other channels for that
<raidghost> i will check that. Does the vdr thingy support vlc stream back?
<kadiro> yep
<raidghost> So if i record on the vm, it should be pretty easy to watch it everywhere, plex or whatever else places i would watch it ;)
<kadiro> :)
<raidghost> i see that robotv works as a frontend on android, HALLELUJA!
<lotuspsychje> !ot | raidghost
<ubottu> raidghost: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: i allready know that. but thanks for let me know the second time.
<hexhaxtron> Is there a way to get the location of a picture? I don't need the map, just the location. For example: England -> London -> Lambeth -> Brixton
<cfhowlett> if it's included in the meta data yes.
<cfhowlett> otherwise you can try google pictures to see if it can do a match.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cfhowlett> Yowza ^3 BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey cfhowlett, how's things?
<cfhowlett> got my mind on my money and my money on my mind.  you?
<Chaekyung> hexhaxtron: depends. There could be EXIF data. if geeqie you can press ctrl+e to get the exif viewer image and there could be details there on photos. there's command-line tools to get it. However, you only have that data if the camera/phone saved it.
<BluesKaj> just having morning coffee atm, cfhowlett
<Chaekyung> hexhaxtron: I mean, if you have some random photo then there's no linux tool to match the content against a big database of everything :)
<cfhowlett> Chaekyung/ location possibly if the exif has recorded it
<Chaekyung> in command-line you can use exiftran -d mypicture.jpg  to get the data
<Whitor> Hi
<ilyaigpetrov> Whitor: hi, any problem with ubuntu?
<Cybergrad> A program I have opens internet links in links2 in its terminal session (it's a GUI program but must be launched from a terminal session), rather than Chrome, reporting:
<Cybergrad> '/usr/bin/xdg-open: chromium: not found'. How can I point the program to the correct binary location?
<Cybergrad> I'm also given:
<Cybergrad> [15592:15592:0505/085316.855737:ERROR:zygote_host_impl_linux.cc(89)] Running as root without --no-sandbox is not supported. See https://crbug.com/638180.
<Cybergrad> Running Firefox as root in a regular user's session is not supported.  ($HOME is /home/Cybergrad which is owned by cybergrad.)
<cfhowlett> don't run firefox in root?
<Cybergrad> The program making the call must be run with sudo to launch at all because of the installation method.
<Whitor> ilyaigpetrov, Not at all. Thanks for asking.
<Cybergrad> Otherwise it doesn't have access to /usr/tmp and it complains and doesn't start.
<ilyaigpetrov> Whitor: any interesting with ubuntu is going?
<tomreyn>  /usr/tmp doesn't exist on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Whitor/ chitchat is available in #ubuntu-offtopic.  if you want to learn more about ubuntu/linux in general see >>>
<cfhowlett> !fcm | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<rudeguy> hello, i've got an ethernet cable and when i plug it in my laptop, it says "unmanaged cable"
<rudeguy> here's a screen: https://imgur.com/WdwEW9c
<rudeguy> (it's in italian)
<Cybergrad> tomreyn: Could I create a system-wide alias to redirect it to /tmp/?
<rudeguy> the connection works fine, but i'd like to know why does it do this
<Whitor> ilyaigpetrov, just going throug initial setup on a new laptop...  Changing login screen background now
<tomreyn> Cybergrad: it would be better to make the software behave correctly, if you can.
<Whitor> cfhowlett, I don't like chit chat... Just looking to lend a hand if anyone has a question I can answer
<cfhowlett> welcome and just for having such a GREAT attitude ...
<Whitor> cfhowlett, thanks though!
<cfhowlett> !cookie | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ilyaigpetrov> !cookie | ilyaigpetrov
<ubottu> ilyaigpetrov, please see my private message
<Cybergrad> tomreyn: I'm not sure how I would accomplish that. How do you mean?
<rudeguy> er, can anyone help me?
<Whitor> !eatcookie | Whitor
<Whitor> rudeguy, What's up?
<tomreyn> Cybergrad: reconfigure it, rebuild it with different options, edit source code + rebuild it.
<rudeguy> whitor: look up, i wrote my problem earlier
<Cybergrad> tomreyn: I don't think Autodesk would like that. They only support RHEL and I needed to translate packages with alien and follow a detailed installation guide.
<Whitor> rudeguy, thanks... looking
<Whitor> rudeguy... just curious, is this specific to the ethernet cable? If you use a different cable, does the issue still occur?
<rudeguy> didn't think about using a different one
<tomreyn> Cybergrad: then a symlink may be an option. maybe run it in a container / chroot, too. anyways, this is not software we support here.
<Whitor> rudeguy, I'd guess this isn't it either... it's just too easy to test
<rudeguy> well, it's the same with a different cable, so you're right
<tomreyn> rudeguy may need to set managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and systemctl restart NetworkManager
<Whitor> ohhh, that looks a lot more likely, tomreyn
<tomreyn> it's not so much a cable management issue than a "Ethernet is not managed (by Network Manager)" issue.
<rudeguy> i did that some time ago... still the same
<tomreyn> also delete the interface off /etc/network/interfaces
<tomreyn> and if you installed via mini.iso or ubuntu-server(-live) installer then your default network stack is not network manager but systemd-networkd
<tomreyn> got to go, good luck
<ioria> probably  you have some settings in /etc/network/interface , rudeguy , but still using network-manager ; what ubuntu release is taht ? 16.04 ?
<rudeguy> 18.10
<Whitor> Thanks tomreyn !!  rudeguy try this stuff...
<ioria> rudeguy,    cat /etc/netplan/*.yaml | nc termbin.com 9999
<Cybergrad> tomreyn: I created a symlink, but I don't know how to give the user write permissions.
<rudeguy> https://imgur.com/MliVYAz this is my etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> rudeguy,    you can't use that file is using 18.10, unless you did an upgrade from xenial  ; run the cmd above
<ioria> rudeguy,    you'll get an url , paste it here
<rudeguy> ok
<rudeguy> https://termbin.com/0j1p
<ioria> rudeguy,   you need to change your /e/n/interfaces file
<ioria> rudeguy,   why di dyou edit that file, for starter ?
<rudeguy> i had to edit it in the first place to allow connection through cable
<rudeguy> as i said earlier, the connection is fine
<rudeguy> but it says unmanaged cable, and i want to know why
<ioria> rudeguy,   i told you.... you cannot use that file if using netplan/network-manager
<ioria> rudeguy,  is NM running ?  ps -A | grep Network
<rudeguy> ioria: output is ps -A | grep Network
<ioria> rudeguy,  what ?
<rudeguy> wait, sorry
<rudeguy>  8110 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager
<ioria> ok, so i's running ... then why you cannot set the config in NM gui ?
<rudeguy> i don't know... i gotta go now, sorry
<Whitor> Well, at least rudeguy is back on track.
<fleabeard> hello, is there a way to troubleshoot why suddenly, my right-click capabilities of my touchpad isn't working? It's just acting as a left-click instead. Ubuntu 18.04.
<zocijux[m]> hi
<fleabeard> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/7vKGQCDGbc/ is my xinput list-props output
<zocijux[m]> hi all
<xamithan> Did you check the touchpad settings
<fleabeard> xamithan, yes, nothing has changed. I never fool with touchpad settings at all.
<chealer> hi. I have been using KOrganizer for over a decade but it's never been reliable. and it still isn't on Kubuntu 19.04. so I tried Mozilla Lightning, but it also doesn't have reliable reminders (and besides, it's a Mozilla product). is there any other credible calendar application I could try on KDE? ideally not GNOME, but I am getting less demanding at this point.
<xamithan> Is the touchpad right click a physical button?  If not you can use gnome-tweaks to fix that
<fleabeard> xamithan, I'm not real sure how to answer that. It does have a physical feedback when I click it, like it's pressing a micro-switch. But it's all part of the touchpad. It's a small HP Stream Laptop if that is of any use.
<xamithan> https://itsfoss.com/fix-right-click-touchpad-ubuntu/
<fleabeard> I'll give that a try though, I'm curious why something like this would even be an issue considering I never bother around with settings on my machine. This literally just cropped up out of nowhere one day.
<fleabeard> is practical functionality something that isn't reliable in ubuntu over time?
<xamithan> Who knows,  might have been an update.  I don't use the libinput driver because my touchpad never works right with it
<xamithan> Always have to install the synaptics driver
<chealer> in fact, I don't even demand that it be distributed in Ubuntu.
<xamithan> chealer: I like rainlender,  I'm not sure if it's in ubuntu though
<chealer> xamithan: it is not (it is shareware), but thanks
<plongshot> Is it possible to access a web app on a server that only has command line? I can't figure out if this application I want to install is fully self contained so to say or if there are dependencies to use it (like installing a widow manager and browser?).
<xamithan> It's possible
<chealer> plongshot: yes, if you're just referring to desktop dependencies
<plongshot> xamithan: chealer: I want to install apache syncope on my 18.04 server on linide. It has no gui (only cli). It seemed crazy to think but I got to wondering if its made to just install directly and make use of?
<plongshot> I guess I need to be more careful how I use "access". By access the web app I meant access it's gui front end (without additional applications being installed).
<xamithan> It's a webapp that uses java and a tomcat like structure.  It shouldn't require a GUI
<xamithan> It might be able to access using lynx from command line but who knows *shrug*
<plongshot> xamithan: Apreciate you guys
<ioria> plongshot, try to   join  #apache-syncope
<plongshot> ioria: Thx. Didn't know about that
<ioria> ok
<raidghost> ubunty server says:  => There is 1 zombie process.
<raidghost> Any Issue?
<xamithan> For one process?  No,  the parent just died and left the kid a zombie
<bubblebobble> hi :)
<lotuspsychje> welcome bubblebobble
<bubblebobble> thank you
<[rg]> hello, can someone link me link me a paste of their /etc/X11/ directory
<EriC^^> [rg]: https://termbin.com/mjew
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YFjW2jyZFG/
<[rg]> thanks guys
<[rg]> also, if you happen to have an intel driver and inxi, can I see inxi -G ?
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: those will depend on your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: whats your issue exactly?
<[rg]> lotuspsychje: trying another distro on my laptop and trying to remeber my xorg configuration
<[rg]> it was the ubuntu default which used kms
<lotuspsychje> [rg]: we can only support ubuntu here and xorg doesnt really need to be configured anymore like it used to
<[rg]> lotuspsychje: i understand, thats why I was trying to find the default drivers by ubuntu for intel, but I can just reboot and check
<[rg]> thanks anyways
<wondows> I have blender-2.79 and blender-2.80 installed and when I press the "windows" button both show up as expected. However, the one which appears first in the list is quite random. I would expect the most frequently used one to be prioritized so I can open it very quickly without looking. What's the logic in here?
<sappheiros> i cannot get gpg to work. can you give me an example command?
<sappheiros> 'gpg --symmetric test1 password' yields usage: gpg [options] --symmetric [filename]
<sappheiros> gpg -c test1 password yields usage: gpg [options] --symmetric [filename]
<sappheiros> nothing i try after reading the manual works
<sappheiros> gpg -c test1 finally worked, but it created a second file, leaving the original unencrypted ...
<xamithan> Read the man page,  it tells you the syntax
<xamithan> That's exactly what it's supposed to do,  you delete the original file yourself
<mra90> why *lsmod* man page doesn;t describe its format?!
<sappheiros> i just want to password-protect a spreadsheet
<sappheiros> i don't want to create duplicate files and erasing duplicates every time i make a change to the document
<xamithan> Then create yourself an alias that does rm afterwards
<xamithan> Make your own software to suit your needs
<sappheiros> thanks ... where are the deleted files in lubuntu?
<sappheiros> does it permanently erase them immediately? no trash bin?
<sappheiros> maybe i just found it at https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.5/desktop.html
<sappheiros> ... or maybe my installation is corrupt
<sappheiros> i don't have the visible shortcuts in my window, unlike the figure at https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.5/desktop.html
<sappheiros> how do i get these visual shortcuts that can be selected in that Desktop Preferences pane?
<sappheiros> how do you navigate to trash:/// from the command line?
<ioria> sappheiros, ~/.local/share/Trash/
<sappheiros> thank you, ioria. how do i -- oh, i see 'ls -a' shows those hidden folders. thanks ...
<ioria> yep
<sappheiros> how do you restore a file that you rm'd?
<sappheiros> i see it skipped the trash
<xamithan> Trash is for desktop,  not command line
<ioria> !undelete | sappheiros
<ubottu> sappheiros: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sappheiros> ioria: that page only discusses failing hard drives, not finding files that were rm'd
<ioria> sappheiros, testdisk is the best option
<sappheiros> thanks. writing a script to gpg + rm original file merely to password-protect a spreadsheet you intend to use often seems ill-advised, not what the commands are intended for
<wondows> is it possible to make a trash dir for rm?
<jcotton> rm doesn't support that, and using an alias is dangerous as it makes you complacent
<OerHeks> gvfs-trash does that
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/213533/command-to-move-a-file-to-trash-via-terminal
<mok0> wondows: You could make one called "trash"
<OerHeks> mok0 +1  or trash, 2nd answer in that url
<mok0> There is a command called "gio trash"
<wondows> cool
<mok0> man gio
<pd09041999> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/452197/failed-to-start-switcheroo-control-proxy-service
<pd09041999> any solution to this?
<JohnGavr> guys i have a strange beep after stop music on external audio speakers...
<xamithan> Well the comment says to disable secure boot pd09041999
<pd09041999> is not there any other option?
<xamithan> It uses debugfs,  which secure boot locks down.  So nope
<BlckH4t> hello all
<bprompt> allo
<BlckH4t> I'm from indonesian user
<jeff_j> Hello
<ioria> pd09041999, someone made it work restarting the service after boot : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/switcheroo-control/+bug/1768988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768988 in Fedora "switcheroo-control fails to detect multi-gpu system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nagyg> hi all
<tdn> What bit do I need to set in order to have a folder that is writable by group and then have every file/folder created in there be owned by said group?
<mok0> tdn: set group permission of the directory to s
<nagyg> I'd like to make an IPsec L2tp VPN connection to a host but I do need to do this from the command line (to automate software deployment). Can anyone point me to the right direction how to do this on Ubuntu 18.04? I have libreswan (not openswan) installed.
<tdn> mok0, chmod g+s ?
<mok0> tdn: yep
<tdn> mok0, thanks
<ajh_> I'm having an odd issue where I'm unsure if Apache is actually reading the configuration files correctly, the first site in site-enabled works fine, however the second does not in any way work despite having basically the identical configuration (with the relevant changes), I even tried putting it on another port to see if that would work but apache isn't even answering on that port.
<BlckH4t> welcome
<qwebirc95665> Hi, i have installed gnome on a server, i have achived x11-foreward (i can guilike interact with programs on the server), how can i start gnome? if i type gnome-session it says only terminated
<jeff_j> qwebirc have you tried 'systemctl start gdm'
<qwebirc95665> if i try it with sudo, i get Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<qwebirc95665> no i just did it
<jeff_j> did it work?
<qwebirc95665> ==== AUTHENTICATING FORorg.freedesktop.systemd1.manage-units ===Legitimierung ist zum Starten von »gdm.service« notwendig. Authenticating as: Password: ==== AUTHENTICATION COMPLETE ===
<qwebirc95665> seems running
<jeff_j> do, systemctl restart gdm
<jeff_j> and do startx
<qwebirc95665>  /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg.wrap: Only console users are allowed to run the X server
<OerHeks> qwebirc95665, in #debian you told debian server... we might give you wrong answers
<qwebirc95665> no i have 2
<qwebirc95665> i have with both the same problem
<qwebirc95665> there are hosted by a friend
<qwebirc95665> but he forgot gui
<jeff_j> so, you don't have XOrg display server installed?
<qwebirc95665> no, not mannually
<qwebirc95665> but i can see apps like firefox if i type in firefox, i assumes graphics are working
<qwebirc95665> sudo startx seems to give out informations
<jeff_j> have you tried Ctrl+Alt+F1-10 tty sessions to see if one of them is displaying the graphics?
<mxsifr> Hello all, could anyone help me convince my 18.04 ubuntu to simultaneously output DVI to a monitor and HDMI to a TV? or is this impossible
<mxsifr> Right now I'm pretty stuck, as every time I even plug the HDMI cable in, Ubuntu completely stops using my actual monitor
<jeff_j> Have you gone into settings>displays and configured each display individually?
<qwebirc95665> jeff_j i think remote desktop viever can do that
<ajh_> I've never run into an issue like this before; DUMP_VHOSTS shows the correct hosts.
<qwebirc95665> jeff_j RDV cant catch my keys
<qwebirc95665> for crtl and alt
<qwebirc95665> are there better vnc clients that can do that?
<qwebirc95665> i currently use https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Vinagre from the ubuntu store
<jeff_j> qwebirc, can you use control/paste?
<jeff_j> have you tried using Remmina?
<qwebirc95665> i cant do c-v but i have a ssh connection, there it is possible
<jeff_j> I think your GUI session is running but you need to switch to it, it will be one of the Ctrl+Alt+F1,F2---F10 sessiosn
<jeff_j> do this, loginctl and see the open sessions
<ajh_> Confirmed, disabling the other site allows the second one to work, it is as if vhosts are not working; but everything points to the fact that they are configured...
<ajh_> Is something I'm not aware of required to enable vhosts on disco/cloud.
<qwebirc95665> remmina dont seem to translate my crtl+alt+Fx ether, but loginctl gave me 4 sessions 3 times with my user name and one with -gdm on /dev/tty1 thightvncserver runs on :1 so i think were on the same place
<ph8> Hi all!
<jeff_j> qwebirc, look in google for a terminal command to bring tty1 to screen
<ph8> I'm trying to mount Google Drive on Ubuntu (Disco) - almost every route i find requires me to grant an app (whether it's GNOME, or ocamlfuse or expandrive) access to my account - it makes me really uncomfortable! Does anyone know a way I can mount it to a folder without having to give a cloud app wide ranging access to my personal files?
<ph8> or have i misunderstood how much access i'm granting? is it not as bad as it sounds? (e.g. app can read my files at any time without my knowledge?)
<jeff_j> ph8 can you not mount it directly as a network folder?
<ph8> @jeff_j For google drive? will that "just work"?
<ph8> i assume it's not just like a samba share
<jeff_j> try it, omgubuntu webpage had an article about getting google drive a while ago, try searching their page
<qwebirc95665> i used sudo chvt 1, nothing happend
<jeff_j> also granting google account access to ubuntu is not as bad as it sounds, a lot of people do it and it integrates really well, e.g. you can see events in the Gnome calendar etc
<jeff_j> qwebirc, you either need to Ctr+Alt+F<?> switch or do it via the terminal
<ph8> but surely if some kind of master ubuntu key was compromised evil hax0rs could siphon off everyones data?
<jeff_j> ph8, in that same logic, some evil master could simply hack your account directly, also to de-cipher encryption without using quantum computing would take thousands of years, I saw a video on it on youtube
<ph8> I mean more like if Ubuntu HQ gets broken into and the key gets stolen
<ph8> i'm right in thinking that it's just an ubuntu centralised client/secret away from having access to all the people who've granted ubuntu access to the drive right?
<ph8> * their drive
<jeff_j> ph8 the key is not stored at their HQ and it is not something somebody can just decode
<jeff_j> you have a valid reason to be cautious, but I think you are safe 99.9%
<ph8> i know it's not a matter of decryption, but somewhere the ubuntu app has a set of credentials that lets it do its job right?
<ph8> i do feel like i'm missing something
<qwebirc95665> jeff_j if i try it localy it seems to work with the command sudo chvt 1 to go back to this, but on the server it seems to do nothing
<qwebirc95665> even if i do it in the gui inside the VNC
<qwebirc95665> sudo chvt 3  => sudo chvt 1
<jeff_j> Atleast it appears that you have a GUI session running, try this loginctl show-session <enter session number from doing loginctl> -p Type
<qwebirc95665> Type=x11
<jeff_j> yeh you definitely have the GUI in that session, you just need to access it that is all
<ph8> @jeff_j found it - the ocamlfuse plugin has an option that lets you setup your own api key and secret - much more palatable for my security profile: https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse/wiki/Authorization
<jeff_j> Good job ph8, I didn't even know that, thanks for the info
<qwebirc95665> probably the session i'm currently logged in to the gnome-terminal
<jeff_j> ph8 make sure you review the source code fully before you install it
<jeff_j> I trust Gnome developers more than github code developers
<ifvoid> is there an offcial fix/workaround for the firefox extension mess?
<Noor_egy> hello all the application that installed from snap not work because of the permissions how could i solve that ?
<CookieM> simple: just use new ones compatible with quantum, or roll back to waterfox, which is firefox ver. 56’s fork and use Classic Addon Archive, available here: https://github.com/JustOff/ca-archive/releases ifvoid
<ifvoid> CookieM: uhm I think you misunderstand
<ifvoid> CookieM: mozilla messed up with a certificate, causing all extension to be disbaled
<Noor_egy> hello all the application that installed from snap not work because of the permissions how could i solve that ?
<CookieM> ok, I know about that. 66.0.4 is due to be released shortly, according to #firefox here on freenode
<OerHeks> 66.0.3 started to accept plugins again
<OerHeks> it has a background update mechanism, some are worried about that
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827717
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827717 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Normandy remote control should be disabled by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<westor> yeah you can see them about:studies
<qwebirc95665> jeff_j i found something: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vKrxPTb6PV/
<jcotton> the study is a hotfix
<jcotton> Mozilla is working on a more formal patch
<ifvoid> yeah, I just enabled the studies, but so far it hasn't installed anything
<jcotton> for me on Windows restarting FF made it pick up the study
<jeff_j> Where is this error from?
<qwebirc95665> ./var/log/messages
<Noor_egy> hello how could i make apps installed from snap acces my hard driver ??!
<Noor_egy> all of it dont ACCESE
<Noor_egy> acceses it
<jcotton> I believe Mozilla said you can also disable studies after the fix is applied
<jcotton> if that matters to you
<JohnGavr> Noor_egy, i can't understand your question
<jeff_j> So you tried to access the GUI session/
<Noor_egy> any application i installed from Snap Store suddenly not work or dont have access to my hard disk JohnGavr:
<jeff_j> Noor_egy, you might need to chmod the folder/.snap iamge
<jeff_j> image*
<JohnGavr> Noor_egy, have you try via terminal?
<Noor_egy> no software center
<ifvoid> ah, here it is
<JohnGavr> snap install <package name>
<qwebirc95665> yes i tried via crtl way and via sudo chvt 1
<JohnGavr> i never use Stores because sometimes have bugs. Terminal never
<ducasse> Noor_egy: you know snaps are sandboxed, right? they're not intended to access all areas of your filesystem
<jeff_j> I read somewhere about "tracker-extract[822]: unable to create file '/run/user/1000/dconf/user': Keine Berechtigung.  dconf will not work properly.", here the uid given to you is 1000, it needs to be less than 500 something
<Noor_egy> ducasse: no and i want it to access all area on my harddisk
<ducasse> Noor_egy: thats not how they work
<qwebirc95665> what does that mean?
<jeff_j> org.gnome.baobab[760]: Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display ":1"., try turning off all extensions from gsettings, you can search how to turn off extensions through gsettings
<Noor_egy> but if i want to access files in other partions
<ducasse> Noor_egy: mount them under /media, many/most snaps can access that
<Noor_egy> umm it seems i will use normal repositries :)
<ducasse> you probably should
<Noor_egy> ok thank you i thought frist i have propleme with my ubuntu about permission but finnally i realised it not
<Noor_egy> and is ubuntu-make same like snap ?
<qwebirc95665> i tried gsettings, it seems to have something to do with keys and key-schemas, ther is nothing in the man for disable something
<ducasse> Noor_egy: not if it's a regular .deb package in the apt repos
<Noor_egy> but it have latest versions from softwares true ?
<ducasse> i don't know, i don't use it
<jeff_j> try : gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions
<qwebirc95665> @as []
<qwebirc95665> gnome-session => Beendet (terminated)
<jeff_j> So you are remotel desktoping to a server and you installed gnome to it and you are trying to log in?
<qwebirc95665> i try to see the desktop enviroment
<jeff_j> If you restart, it should load the GUI login screen?
<Noor_egy> thank you ducasse:  :)
<AppXprt> Hey, after trying to install amdgpu-pro 19.04, my package manager is borked: https://pastebin.com/xdpVESG8
<ducasse> Noor_egy: you're welcome
<qwebirc95665> the plan is it should only load if i say to the server via ssh tightvncserver and some other command
<qwebirc95665> so it should not run all the time$
<jeff_j> AppXprt which kernel are you running?
<AppXprt> 4.15.0-47-generic #50-Ubuntu
<jeff_j> qwebirc why don't you ignore your rule while you are testing and see if it is possible to load the GUI at all?
<AppXprt> ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc95665> @jiff_j thats the plan
<jeff_j> AppXprt, do you need amdgpu-pro (propritary) drivers for any particular reason?
<jeff_j> qwebirc, so why don't you restart the server?
<qwebirc95665> i want to open the gui
<AppXprt> yea apparently android emulator AVD isn't working without DRI
<qwebirc95665> its rebooting
<jeff_j> you can try the amdgpu open source stack, that is included in the kernel you are using
<AppXprt> and well, I can't install anything with broken apt
<jeff_j> qwebirc, it is rebooting into tty console and not gdm?
<AppXprt> so how can I fix apt
<AppXprt> I can't remove or install anything even with -f
<qwebirc95665> @jeff_j i typed sudo reboot, i dont know
<jeff_j> AppXprt, you can run the uninstall script as per instructions from the amd webpage
<jeff_j> qwebirc, you need to do systemctl enable gdm,
<jeff_j> and then reboot, and see if it loads to the gdm login screen
<jeff_j> you could install sddm (sudo apt install sddm) and switch your manager to sddm, by doing systemctl disable gdm,  systemctl enable sddm and try again
<AppXprt> LoL uninstall mentions a script that doesn't even exist: amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<qwebirc95665> i am on the step with systemctl enable gdm, i got this message: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tThNhmRs7N/
<jeff_j> do systemctl status gdm or systemctl status gdm.service
<AppXprt> found uninstall script in /usr/bin but it gives same error as posted in pastebin
<qwebirc95665> Active: active (running)
<qwebirc95665> https://pastebin.com/0S6EMYTE
<ducasse> AppXprt: remove the amdgpu packages with 'sudo dpkg -P packagename', then try 'sudo apt install -f'
<imi> I have a plain textfile. it only contains "0" "1" " " and "\n" bytes. there's a space after every eighth digit and there's a linefeed at the end. nothing more. how do I convert this back to... you know... binary. it's funny how there is two things we call binary. long story short: how do I convert from binary to binary?
<jeff_j> I think the better thing to do is, run the uninstall command,  amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<jeff_j> imi you need to compile textfile to a binary
<jeff_j> a textfile containing strings of '0' & '1' is not binary, it is a simple string
<imi> jeff_j: it's like a hexdump. but it's a binary dump. how do I convert it back to bytes? hexdump would be converted back by xxd -r how do I do that for this file?
<jeff_j> how did you get binary dump?
<imi> jeff_j: over the internet
<imi> supposed to be a joke
<imi> maybe I'll just write a shell script
<qwebirc95665> jeff how to open sddm?
<imi> to do the decoding for me
<jeff_j> qwebirc, systemctl enable sddm, systemctl start sddm
<qwebirc95665> Job for sddm.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<jeff_j> Wonder what the error code is
<jeff_j> look into journalctl -b
<qwebirc95665> systemctl status sddm.service Process: 1625 ExecStartPre=/bin/sh -c [ "$(cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 2>/dev/null)" = "/usr/bin/sddm
<qwebirc95665> (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<jeff_j> qwebirc, do you have gdm3 or gdm?
<qwebirc95665> gdm3
<jeff_j> do systemctl status gdm3
<qwebirc95665> Active: active (running)
<jeff_j> look into /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<jeff_j> i.e. cat /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<imi> jeff_j: 01001000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100011 01101111 01100100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00111111 00001010
<qwebirc95665> there is no such file
<qwebirc95665> ther is only daemon.conf  greeter.dconf-defaults  Init  PostLogin  PostSession  PreSession  Xsession
<jeff_j> imi you need to find out how to compile a text file containing binary strings to binary, maybe you might need to write a small script in C or python and compile it
<jeff_j> using gcc make
<jeff_j> look into Init and daemon.conf
<jeff_j> also so systemctl restart gdm3
<qwebirc95665> deamon: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K2NGmTcHmt/
<qwebirc95665> in init is a file called defauld
<qwebirc95665> restarted
<imi> jeff_j: ok, np, I thought there might be a ready made unix command for that. thank you anyways
<jeff_j> imi there might be, but I don't know of it
<jeff_j> imi look here : https://stackoverflow.com/questions/13127113/how-to-convert-a-binary-file-to-a-string-of-zeroes-and-ones-and-vice-versa
<jeff_j> there is a section to convert binary string back to binary
<jeff_j> qwebirc, in the daemon.conf, uncomment the #WaylandEnable=false and save it
<jeff_j> also what is in your /etc/default/ folder?
<qwebirc95665> anacron       bsdmainutils   crda  grub      locale      nss      speech-dispatcher avahi-daemon  cacerts        cron  hwclock   minissdpd   rsyslog  ssh bluetooth     console-setup  dbus  keyboard  networking  saned    useradd
<jeff_j> i think in /etc/gdm3 or /etc/sddm, there could be a custom.conf file that has settings which are read at every boot
<jeff_j> in that file, you need to uncomment Wayland = false line, and perhaps also the line that asks to capture the log
<jeff_j> I must go now, I hope you find a solution
<jeff_j> bye all
<qwebirc95665> bb thx
<Delemas> Anyone found a PPA with Firefox 66.0.4 for Ubuntu Cosmic. All extensions broken in current 66.0.3 package due to cert expiry.
<Delemas> That should have been ended with ?
<tomreyn> Delemas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1827727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827727 in Mozilla Firefox "All plugins disabled due to expired cert" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> see the bottom of the page where some workarounds are discussed
<qwebirc88348> How can i male a ntfs boot partition go into grub to boot is there a termimal command for that
<Delemas> I'm aware but that doesn't help. I'm looking for the 66.0.4 package... Sounds like no one has made it yet...
<tomreyn> Delemas: i don't think it's released, yet
<Delemas> Having your primary browser suddenly be useless causes a big mess.
<tomreyn> Delemas: there are workarounds, as discussed on this bug report i pointed you to
<Delemas> Yes half measures unfortunately the release is required.
<tomreyn> qwebirc88348: are you saying your /boot is an NTFS?
<Noor_egy> when i try to install snapd it give me those line in terminal https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cc28WN9gvG/
<Noor_egy> whats wrong
<tomreyn> Delemas: once 66.0.4 is released by Mozilla, there will probably be a snap first of all, then a 66.0.4 release via apt in a couple days, maybe a week.
<tomreyn> this is my personal rough guess, not a reliable prediction
<qwebirc88348> Yes
<tomreyn> Noor_egy: whats the command you run, which ubuntu version is this? is it actually ubuntu?
<Noor_egy> sudo apt install snapd tomreyn:
<tomreyn> thanks for answering one of 3 questions so far.
<Delemas> 66.0.4 is available for download from Mozilla now.
<Noor_egy> sorru ubuntu veresion is 18.04
<Noor_egy> and yes its ubuntu
<Noor_egy> tomreyn: sorry didnt mean to be slow in answer
<tomreyn> Noor_egy: try this:  sudo apt update && sudo apt purge man-db && sudo apt install man-db
<tomreyn> Noor_egy: discuss any error messages and warnings, or post the full output
<qwebirc88348> Am going to extract windows 7 starter edition to a partiton that I shrank I formatted to NTFS & place Boot Flag I need to know after  done can I type a terminal command to place the NTFS Boot Partition in GRUB 2
<Noor_egy> tomreyn: no error found
<tomreyn> Delemas: ah right, i missed said link. so, since you consider the workarounds (works for me!) as incomplete, your options are to use Mozillas tar.gz builds now, wait for mozilla to push the https://snapcraft.io/firefox build, or wait for an ubuntu .deb
<tomreyn> Noor_egy: so i guess you're fine then.
<tomreyn> Noor_egy: cna you test whether the "man" command still works?
<Noor_egy> ok i will remove snapd and install it again tomreyn:
<Noor_egy> tomreyn:  its working
<tomreyn> Noor_egy: i don't think you need to. the output you posted earlier really only had errors about man-db, no output about snap at all.
<Delemas> tomreyn, the reports I read about the hotfix seem to have been wrong. It's working for me at the moment.
<tomreyn> Delemas: it does for me, too.
<Delemas> Or at least the reports don't apply to my setup...
<Delemas> tomreyn, thanks for the help.
<tomreyn> Delemas: you're welcome.
<qwebirc88348> How to boot from other ntfs patitition using grub 2
<OerHeks> an windows 7 iso .. i am not sure it can be done with ntfs, probably fat32.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<OerHeks> not really an Ubuntu issue, and i think you need to do this on a seperate drive, not the drive to install windows 7 on
<qwebirc88348> I will try both I hope first one will work
<leonardus> Ever since upgrading from 18.10 to 19.04, I've had problems with VLC. When I double click a video in file manager, the VLC GUI doesn't open, but there's the traffic cone icon in the top-right status bar. When I click the icon and select "Quit" from the menu it doesn't go away. I have to send SIGKILL to get it to go away.
<leonardus> Is this a known bug?
<asenssy> hi there
<OerHeks> leonardus, apt version or snap?
<leonardus> How do I check?
<asenssy> does someone know what key sequence to enter rommon mode on router
<asenssy> with ubuntu
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/vlc
<asenssy> it's packettracer simulation
<El_Presidente> hi, I have a question about /proc/acpi/wakeup . If a device is enabled for "S4" does that include S3 as well?
<OerHeks> apt-cache policy vlc
<leonardus> https://termbin.com/32xj OerHeks
<tomreyn> asenssy: this is a cisco question, not an ubuntu question
<asenssy> yes it is
<OerHeks> leonardus, via apt .. you could test the snap version, see if that is a fix
<tomreyn> asenssy: alas it is off topic here.
<OerHeks> they can both be installed same time
<OerHeks> El_Presidente, not sure, its looks like it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirmwareTestSuite/Reference#S3_and_S4_Test_Specific_Options
<leonardus> OerHeks: solved it, I just had to delete ~/.config/vlc
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/S3 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/S4
<OerHeks> leonardus, oh? nice find
<tomreyn> El_Presidente: please don't cross post
<El_Presidente> ty for the links OerHeks
<sere_> where is local /bin directory located? I have /home/$USER/bin but my scripts dont run unless i point to that directory
<OerHeks> at the root /
<OerHeks> oh, you have a private bin folder
<sere_> I want it for the local user not su.
<sere_> OerHeks: i thought it was /bin in the home directory
<compdoc> theres a few bin directories
<OerHeks> is it in your %path% ?
<compdoc> but not normally in /home
<sere_> OerHeks: i never exported anything to %patth% i assumed that it was already there like /root/bin
<OerHeks>  echo $PATH
<sere_> /home/sere/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<sere_> OerHeks: its working :)
<rahmad> hi
<tonyt>  hi
<rahmad> my first try
<rahmad> where r u from
<rahmad> welcome
<AppXprt> OMG I had to manually purge all packages recursively to get newest amdgpu pro installed... even all the X11 stuff.. took over an hour
<AppXprt> over 1500 packages
<tomreyn> great, so now is the time to reinstall.
<AppXprt> no it worked and I'm reinstalling everything back, didn't even have to reboot
<AppXprt> LoL chrome isn't even installed anymore, but I'm still in it because it's running in ram
<AppXprt> X11 isn't even installed but everything still running in RAM hahahaha
<tomreyn> so you don'T actually have a support question then?
<AppXprt> no desktop manager or even window manager
<AppXprt> I did earlier but no one helped
<AppXprt> amd gpu pro borked my package manager
<tomreyn> we're all volunteers here, you know.
<OerHeks> one would start with HWE, on 18.04, then amdgpu-pro
<AppXprt> this was an upgrade from AMDGPU 18 to 19
<tomreyn> and turn to amd for support with it, since it's not in ubuntu
<AppXprt> not a standard install
<OerHeks> oh oke, no use for a bugreport then
<AppXprt> man none of you all listen at all and you think you know everything, this wasn't about AMD DRIVERS!
<AppXprt> this was about fixing apt
<AppXprt> I SAID BROKEN PACKAGE MANAGER
<AppXprt> why does everyone here jump to major conclusions and assumptions?
<AppXprt> you all have some serious issues...
<AppXprt> one mention about amd, oh this is an ubuntu support channel
<OerHeks> ...
<AppXprt> yea and apt was completely broken, not amd drivers
<AppXprt> yes amd drivers caused it, apt was still broken.............
<AppXprt> I said AMD GPU pro and you jumped to, this isn't an AMD support channel... My issue wasn't even about the drivers....................
<tomreyn> do you have a support request now, AppXprt ?
<AppXprt> no because I fixed it myself since apparently everyone is is incompetent
<AppXprt> here
<tomreyn> good then please stop chatting here until you have.
<tomreyn> this channel is really just about support.
<AppXprt> you need to stop trying to "Support" people, because you're absolutely horrid
<OerHeks> thanks, bye!
<AppXprt> Here was the original issue: https://pastebin.com/EeGv0RC8
<AppXprt> Do you see a broken package manager?
<AppXprt> Who do I need to talk to about seeing that tomreyn doesn't jump to assumptions and conclusions about support questions?
<OerHeks> did you update properly, apt full-upgrade ?
<AppXprt> how would I do that with apt being broken?
<AppXprt> So obviously we need real support people here who actually know what they're doing?
<OerHeks> i think 18,04,2 is supported, not 19.,04 ?
<AppXprt> this is 18.04.2
<OerHeks> oke, just checking
<wondows> haha this is not some sort of paid customer support channel or smth
<EriC^^> "i demand a refund! oh wait, i never.. um nevermind"
<tomreyn> To ignore AppXprt, please use     /ignore AppXprt
<AppXprt> this answer is this in case this issue comes up... AMD 18 and 19 are both for Ubuntu 18.04... The AMD driver modules replace a lot of stuff including gl, x11, opencl libs... to upgrade from AMD 18.50 to 19.10 you have to purge all the 18.50 packages and library replacements, then install new
<OerHeks> but you *do* have HWE installed?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<AppXprt> the problem is these libraries that are replaced are used by even more stuff, like the entire Desktop Environment and Window manager
<AppXprt> I have mate-desktop-environment installed plus multiple packages use the libraries that AMD 18.50 replaces....
<AppXprt> so I had to manually purge almost EVERYTHING in the system to install newer AMD 19.10 driver modules
<AppXprt> there has to be a better way to do this...
<AppXprt> I still haven't rebooted to see if it works because I'm afraid
<AppXprt> I guess I'll see, screw you all
<EriC^^> AppXprt: you could have used dpkg --force-all -r <package> to remove the libs without apt forcing you to remove the packages that
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 # and reboot would have done those actions too, i guess
<EriC^^> oh gosh
<OerHeks> but time to reboot, i don't know
<EriC^^> ..that depended on the libs
<stevendale> morning noobs
<Chaekyung> why are you calling me the noob stevendale I'll have you know my SuperTuxKart ranking is in the top 200s
<stevendale> Lol
<jeremy31> stevendale Chaekyung take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<e_linq> hello world
<RoadRunner> software updater fails reporting a problem with internet connection
<OerHeks> RoadRunner, is that the whole error? maybe an other thingy is using apt
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: "Failed to download package files. Check your internet connection."
<RoadRunner> OerHeks: if you have any ideas on what to check - please...
<OerHeks> i hope it is not a trusty 14.04 machine
<RoadRunner> 16.04
<RoadRunner> a machine that was updated from 14.04 to 16.04 quite some time ago
<OerHeks> so the machine has internet connection? browser or something
<tomek171> Have you tried to use apt or aptitude directly instead of software updater?
<RoadRunner> right now, browser, email, irc client are working fine (only updater fails) but earlier today nothing could connec t to internet and I didn't change anything
<RoadRunner> tomek171: haven't used apt or aptitude nor do I know what it does :)
<RoadRunner> tomek171: ah, 'apt' sorry, didn't twig into what you where saying, no I didn't use it
<OerHeks> open terminal: sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomek171> open terminal and try this command: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> or on 16.04 it would be apt-get?
<RoadRunner> apt worked before on this machine
<tomek171> apt-get should work too
<OerHeks> jups
<RoadRunner> tomek171: OerHeks: well tried both apt and apt-get  with both update and upgrade; some packages worked others like riot didn't. Tried Software Updater after all of that and it is still talking about an internet connection problem
<tomek171> could you show error messages thrown by apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<RoadRunner> tomek171: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gh3vjnRRCG/
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~spring/+archive/ubuntu/ppa is old
<OerHeks> and the key for  riot.im should be in their howto
<OerHeks> there seems to be packages https://packages.riot.im/debian/dists/xenial/
<blckhll> hey guys - does anyone here creates or maintain packages for Ubuntu?
<tomek171> RoadRunner: you can use apt-key and try again: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv C2850B265AC085BD && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
#ubuntu 2020-04-27
<chalcedny> if a person wanted to buy a 20.04 dvd where is the right place?
<chalcedny> downloading here is iffy
<nightBulb> bad internet connection or bad download speed from server ?
<chalcedny> very slow dsl
<nightBulb> so recommending torrent download is pointless ...
<chalcedny> nightBulb, yes afraid so
<oerheks> torrent on a public wifi,, https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<chalcedny> have to look into that.
<chalcedny> we aren't supposed to go places
<chalcedny> even the library is closed
<nightBulb> any trouble with download resume ?
<chalcedny> frankly he's had endless problems with 18.04 he's hoping to get a clean good copy and start over
<nightBulb> Yup did that day before yesterday  ... completely removed Windows , instead installed KDE neon & Ubuntu 20.04
<nightBulb> Left the Ubuntu 18.04 intact though ...
<chalcedny> ah
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: the install process instructions say to download both the LPR driver AND the cupswrapper driver; does that make sense to you?
<chalcedny> how can he be sure he's got the whole thing?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, the instructions are accurate ...
<nightBulb> chalcedny, ?
<nightBulb> sure of getting what whole ?
<chalcedny> the full download of Ubuntu 20.04
<nightBulb> via bittorrent ?
<chalcedny> our internet speed is really tiny
<nightBulb> above 100 KB/sec or below ?
<chalcedny> i'll let you know in a moment
<nightBulb> https://testmy.net/
<chalcedny>  Download Speed 0.35 Mbps (43.8 KB/sec transfer rate) Upload Speed 0.06 Mbps (7.5 KB/sec transfer rate) Latency 76 ms
<chalcedny> nightBulb, that's about what it is
<nightBulb> Usually in bittorrent clients there is an option of force-recheck
<nightBulb> the download (not the speed)
<chalcedny> that's actually good for here
<nightBulb> should download in 19 hours ...   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nightBulb> so bittorrent is better, if you try ,,
<nightBulb> can easily resume from any interruption ...
<chalcedny> hehehe
<chalcedny> there is a place on ebay that sells ubuntu dvds
<nightBulb> DSL is limited or unlimited ?
<nightBulb> is there any download/time cap ?
<chalcedny> there is some maximum. i think we've only hit it once
<nightBulb> Time or data ?
<chalcedny> data
<nightBulb> monthly ?
<chalcedny> yes
<nightBulb> month's about to end ...
<nightBulb> so can download before that ...
<nightBulb> if data left ..
<nightBulb> downloading is ideally better ... (ensuring you get clean ubuntu) ...
<chalcedny> nod
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: during the instal, after: dpkg -i --force-all  (lpr-HL2040) get: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<chalcedny> i wasn't excited about buying from an unkown source, so i asked.
<nightBulb> what's the file name RoadRunner ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: HL2040
<nightBulb> are you in a terminal (bash)
<nightBulb> ?
<nightBulb> wait...
<nightBulb> type without bracket
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: yes, the correct syntax is : dpkg -i --force-all  HL2040 ?
<nightBulb> ()
<nightBulb> yes
<nightBulb> also
<nightBulb> if you are in a terminal ...
<nightBulb> in the directory where you downloaded ...
<RoadRunner> yes
<nightBulb> then
<nightBulb> dpkg -i --force-all ./(press tab on keyboard)
<nightBulb> and use autocomplete.
<nightBulb> instead of typing manually ...
<RoadRunner> also, I've downloaded 2 drivers but can only see one
<nightBulb> ls -l
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: dpkg -i --force-all  HL2040 dpkg: error: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area
<nightBulb> sudo
<teward> did you use sudo with the dpkg command?
<nightBulb> sudo dpkg
<RoadRunner> trying now
<nightBulb> sudo dpkg -i --force-all  HL2040
<RoadRunner> dpkg-split: error: error reading HL2040: Is a directory dpkg: error processing archive HL2040 (--install):  subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2 Errors were encountered while processing:  HL2040 frosty@frosty-desktop:/var/spool/lpd$
<vortexx> Hi, I upgraded to 20.04 from 19.10 yesterday and now my windows key & left-ctrl key have stopped working in the Swiss French keylayout. They both work fine in US English layout. Has anyone else had this issue and is it a known bug?
<nightBulb> is HL2040 the complete name of the file ?
<RoadRunner> that's all I see
<nightBulb> are you in a terminal ?
<nightBulb> terminal / bash ?
<RoadRunner> yes
<nightBulb> type
<nightBulb> ls -l
<nightBulb> do you see the downloaded files ?
<nightBulb> in last column
<RoadRunner> total 4 drwx------ 2 lp lp 4096 Apr  5  2007 HL2040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4096 in meld (Ubuntu) "meld: merge new debian version" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/4096
<teward> buggy bot.
<teward> RoadRunner: is HL2040 actually a deb package or just an executable?  what does `file HL2040` show?
<teward> if it does not show "Debian binary package (format 2.0)" then it is not a .deb file to be installed with dpkg
<johnjay> i didn't realize file was that specific^
<teward> it can be :P
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, what's inside the directory HL2040?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: HL2040 is empty
<nightBulb> did you try to extract the downloaded file ?
<nightBulb> which is supposed to be a file ending with ".deb"
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, ?
<RoadRunner> both driver packages were installed with software
<nightBulb> double click ?
<nightBulb> and the Software App ?
<RoadRunner> yep, the software manager; both seemed to have installed without issues
<nightBulb> then no need for dpkg
<nightBulb> commands
<nightBulb> complete the steps after the dpkg instructions ...
<nightBulb> dpkg  -l  |  grep  Brother
<nightBulb> run it
<nightBulb> does it show anything ?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: sec
<Sven_vB> can the focal live USB still use casper-rw as a file inside a FAT32 partition?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: well there seems to be 4 files here
<nightBulb> last 2 should seem familiar ...
<nightBulb> do you see anything resembling HL2040?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner ?
<RoadRunner> if you give me a sec I'll put it in paste bin
<nightBulb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rWRHzdDz7y/
<nightBulb> Yes
<nightBulb> That's accurate .
<nightBulb> Proceed with next steps given on brother website ...
<nightBulb> RoadRunner.
<RoadRunner> thank's :)
<nightBulb> You're welcome :)
<murthy> I want to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 without waiting
<Jordan_U> Sven_vB: I didn't know until now that was a feature :) I can't think of a reason why that feature would go away, so probably yes?
<Jordan_U> murthy: No need to wait, it's only 18.04 to 20.04 where you're recommended to wait until 20.04.1 .
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | murthy
<ubottu> murthy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | murthy
<ubottu> murthy: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<murthy> I am a kubuntu user
<murthy> quoting from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FocalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<murthy> "From 19.10, there may a delay of a few hrs to days between the official release announcements and the Ubuntu Release Team enabling upgrades"
<murthy> why does that say days?
<oerheks> if you take the -d option, prepare a fresh usb with iso, and have fun
<murthy> oerheks: are you talking to me?
<oerheks> murthy, yes, those articles give the upgrade option with -d
<oerheks> still, prepare a fresh usb, just in case
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: 'Check the configuration filename for your distribution (Debian) ': /etc/printcap - is abscent
<nightBulb> how are you connecting the printer ?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner ?
<murthy> oerheks: if I use the -d option it will not upgrade to a dev version of 20.10 right?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: parallel cable
<oerheks> murthy, no, it points to focal
<oerheks> no gorilla :-D
<murthy> oerheks: groovy!
<murthy> oerheks: I am upgrading, thank you
<oerheks> hav fun!
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, do you mean USB ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: no, I mean parallel cable
<murthy> btw, whoever suggested the name for 20.04 my thanks.
<Sven_vB> Jordan_U, well, my attempt to boot xubuntu with persistence ended up in an initram rescue shell, with lots of /bin/init errors about no medium in some disk above. I'll try and copy the messages next time. when I searched the web for "focal persistent casper-rw", I found https://askubuntu.com/q/1181854 accepted answer, bullet 2 which uses past tense for the FAT32 method. on the other hand, my attempt with a casper-rw partition seems to
<Sven_vB> fail as well.
<murthy> see you people later, have a nice day
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, Is this your printer HL-2040  ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: that part of instructions actually seems to be clear; my question is where to find that config file; my /etc/printcap dir is abscent
<Sven_vB> oh I see I need to use another boot entry in GRUB for the loopback.
<RoadRunner> and yes, my printer is Brother HL-2040
<iconoclasthero> i was having a problem where libffi.so.7 and libp11-kit.so.0 did not have agreeing version numbers (Error:  /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.7: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0)) and so I compiled/installed p11-kit from source (version 0.23.20).  i tried apt again and the error remained so I
<iconoclasthero> sudo unlink /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0 && sudo ln /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0.3.0 libp11-kit.so.0
<nightBulb> doesn't it only have options for USB & Network ?
<rupert160> hello all - what channel would you suggest to work with the "S.A.N.E." scanner driver team with Ubuntu?
<iconoclasthero> this eliminated the problem with apt and curl.  i'm concerned though that I'm going to have a problem down the road with one or both of these libraries being out of sync again.
<nightBulb> RoadRunner,?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: my printer can do both USB and parallel cable
<iconoclasthero> will apt just take care of them normally as updates come out?
<RoadRunner> but the parallel cable is already connected so that's what I have
<nightBulb> http://localhost:631/printers
<nightBulb> RoadRunner ?
<nightBulb> what does that link show ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: nothing
<nightBulb> no webpage or no printers ?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner ?
<Sven_vB> is there a sibling option to the live CD's iso-scan/filename=??? to provide the partition label of the partition in which to look for the iso?
<RoadRunner> no printers listed after a search for Brother HL-2040 on that webpage
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: what is that page?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, If your printer is not listed on "http://localhost:631/printers", please go to "http://localhost:631/admin" and click "Add printer" and select proper device and driver.
<nightBulb> CUPS
<nightBulb> Common UNIX Printing System
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: so the drivers I've been trying are the wrong ones?
<nightBulb> No
<nightBulb> they enable connection
<nightBulb> adding a printer is different ...
<nightBulb> RoadRunner ...
<RoadRunner> the site is asking  me for user name and password
<RoadRunner> ?
<nightBulb> of your logged in user
<nightBulb> that site is your PC
<RoadRunner> k
<nightBulb> Just through the eyes of the web browser ...
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: got a bunch of 'found printers' which bullets should I check?
<nightBulb> ?
<RoadRunner> shall I post a screen shot?
<nightBulb> Yes, that might be helpfule ...
<nightBulb> helpful
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: https://imgur.com/a/3Wa8bCi
<nightBulb> continue
<nightBulb> Brother HL
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: nothing else should be selected?
<nightBulb> Nope
<RoadRunner> k
<gbs-> hi, when ubuntu16.04 update support will end?
<Bashing-om> !16.04 | gbs-
<ubottu> gbs-: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: https://imgur.com/a/PXvEm5t
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: just continue again?
<nightBulb> You can enter Location if you want ...
<nightBulb> real world
<nightBulb> then continue
<nightBulb> again
<RoadRunner> sharing?
<nightBulb> Your choice ...
<nightBulb> do you want to share the printer through your computer via network ?
<RoadRunner> allows access others on the lan only?
<gbs-> how i can upgrade ubuntu server 18.04.4 to 20.04?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, for now leave it blank, you can modify later.
<nightBulb> continue
<rupert160> @gbs- https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-20-04-lts-using-command-line/
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | gbs-
<ubottu> gbs-: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Bashing-om> gbs-: sudo do-release-upgrade -d on a fully updated system.
<gbs-> ah
<gbs-> apt-cacher-ng was blocking it
<gbs-> infra@vm162:~$ do-release-upgrade -d
<gbs-> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<gbs-> Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<gbs-> There is no development version of an LTS available.
<gbs-> To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment release
<gbs-> set Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, * Drone sets quiet on *!*@191.30.213.141
<nightBulb> Sorry
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: which 2040 to select? also (foomatic  filters were removed)...
<RoadRunner> https://imgur.com/a/FrR9knH
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, https://askubuntu.com/questions/206902/cups-restrict-printer-access-to-trusted-users-on-network
<gbs-> sorry
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, (probably) select the recommended ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: several models for 2040 here, none suggested...
<nightBulb> (recommended)
<nightBulb> hl1250
<nightBulb> ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: why not one of the 2040's?
<nightBulb> brother HL 2040 Foomatic/hl1250
<nightBulb> brother HL 2040 Foomatic/hl1250 (recommended)
<nightBulb> brother HL 2040 Foomatic/hl1250 (recommended) (en)
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: so not 2035 CUPS + Gutenprint...?
<nightBulb> ?
<RoadRunner> since I've removed foomatic filters earlier...?
<nightBulb> replaced
<nightBulb> not removed
<RoadRunner> ok, I'll do as you suggest
<nightBulb> remove something but added something else.
<nightBulb> that'd be my guess...
<RoadRunner> k, that process seems to have finished, now what?
<nightBulb> now print ???
<nightBulb>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: amazingly it worked !!!   Bless YOU !!!
<nightBulb> Success !!!
<RoadRunner> Thank you for spoon feeding me through this nightmare !!!
<nightBulb> Everyone needs a little help, every now and then. :) Cheers...
<tripelb> Hey dont leave ywt6
<r3dux> nightBulb, Roadrunner: This restored my faith in humanity. Thanks.
<nightBulb> :)
<tripelb> What do I do to make the screen turn into all the windows I have as little ones. I've tried corners and I've tried some key combinations
<tripelb> Never mind I just did it.
<RoadRunner> r3dux: I probably took the cake for the dumbest questions on this :)
<r3dux> Roadrunner: NO SUCH THING... nobody is supposed to know any of this stuff... we all have to learn things from eachother... it's the best way. There is never a stupid question, only elitist who get tired of helping people.
<bisector> Does the new zsysd rollback in uboot consider docker and lxd images as user data or do they get rolled back too?
<RoadRunner> r3dux: thank you for your kind words
<nightBulb> +1 what r3dux said, couldn't have said it better myself.
<r3dux> nightBulb: :)
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: thank you again and if you still have the strength for another question, why was the last stage of setup done through the browser rather than terminal or...
<nightBulb> easier that way ?
<nightBulb> you were not installing anything ..
<nightBulb> just configuring
<nightBulb> in the web browser
<Jordan_U> bisector: If it were btrfs, I would say that would depend on what subvolume your docker and lxd images are stored on. Where are your images stored?
<RoadRunner> I guess I don't think of my browser as a config tool for my printer...
<nightBulb> :D
<nightBulb> standardized GUI ...     (xubuntu probably has some other program for it as well )
<bisector> Both are under separate zfs filesystems. rpool/ROOT/ubuntu_92k9yu/var/lib/docker/xxxx  and rpool/ROOT/ubuntu_92k9yu/var/lib/lxd/images/xxxxx But home dirs are under pool/USERDATA
<RoadRunner> in the last section of instructions on Brother's page they tried to do it directly in terminal by modifying the config file but is wasn't were they said it would be; where does it reside?
<nightBulb> nope
<nightBulb> they say almost what you did.
<digitalw00t> I'm trying to upgrade an older system from 16.04 to latest through the command line but it's not working.  It's asking me to update before upgrading.  But everything is updated as best I can tell.
<digitalw00t> apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<digitalw00t> Calculating upgrade... Done
<digitalw00t> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bisector> Jordan_U: both docker and lxd have a native notion of using zfs as backing. I now see @autozsys_xyz snapshots appear after running 'apt' commands. rollback can now undo bad upgrades while preserving user data (like /home) but I don't see how to tell it what else to consider user data.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: What is set for prompt in the file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<digitalw00t> Prompt=normal
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: I can't help but wonder, since I can't be the only one trying to print under Linux, why didn't they try to make the install and setup more automated?
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:Yeah.. followed more than a few instructions online to get this done.
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:Normally I just reinstall, figured I'd do an upgrade for once.
<digitalw00t> If I do:
<digitalw00t> apt install update-manager-core
<digitalw00t> Reading package lists... Done
<digitalw00t> Building dependency tree
<digitalw00t> Reading state information... Done
<digitalw00t> update-manager-core is already the newest version (1:16.04.17).
<digitalw00t> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<digitalw00t> Odd.. can't talk.
<digitalw00t> There it goes.
<digitalw00t> So yeah.. update-manger-core install reports 2 backage not upgrade.
<digitalw00t> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j9rTxg9csQ/
<digitalw00t> But I for the life of me can't find what it's complaining about.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: Ya want that prom[t as "Prompt=lts" - the path is 16.04 -> 18.04 -> 20.04 . A lot of band width and time and possible errors.
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: I don't know what time zone you are in, but regardless, after this marathon you deserve milk and cookies followed by a good snooze. Thank you and take care!
<Bashing-om> !tlsupgrade | digitalw00t
<digitalw00t> Ah.. the instructions I followed wanted it changed.  Let me put it back.
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | digitalw00t
<ubottu> digitalw00t: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<eelstrebor> everytime i upgrade my distro i end up fighting for hours if not days to make postfix work again
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:So from a 16.04, I don't mind going from that to 17 then 18.  I just wanted to get this machine upgraded to something near latest.
<tripelb> What do you call that thing on the left that holds icons that are gigantic and I want to make them smaller. I can't look it up cuz it's not called dashboard.
<topcat001> Dock :)
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: LTS upgrade is a direct path to the next LTS, from 16.04 that is release 18.04 :)
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, thanks, it is in-fact my sleep time (not in my Time Zone), and I did just have my milk. You too take care. :)
<tripelb> Ty topcat001
<tripelb> Is there a way I can put Gmail on Thunderbird?
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: to 18.04 the command is with out the -d switch !
<digitalw00t> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HzMWnv7JjW/
<digitalw00t> Yeah.. that's what I tried and the output from it.
<digitalw00t> And without the -d: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bjTx3mzY6V/
<tripelb> Is there a way I can search for an app in Ubuntu software?
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: 18.04 is out of the development stage - run as "  sudo do-release-upgrade " .
<tripelb> Is there a way of getting a list version of Ubuntu software with the icon on the left and the one sentence explanation of what it is on the right. Having to click on each one to find out what it is at all is deadly aka difficult boring time-consuming and retarded like a spark.
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:I did, that's the https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HzMWnv7JjW  output
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:It's asking me to install updates before upgrading.  But I don't see any updates to apply.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: ^^ says "do-release-upgrade -d" to get to 18.04 do not use that -d switch ( development).
<digitalw00t> I've tried it with and without.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: and /etc/update-manager/release-upgrade set to LTS ?
<digitalw00t> cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades|grep Prompt
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades|grep Prompt
<digitalw00t> Prompt=lts
<digitalw00t> Yup.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: ' sudo do-release-upgrade ' should workie . no ?
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:And it responds  -> Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<digitalw00t> You see my confusion;
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: Yeah - lemme see that I find the file we want to have. gimme a tic to hunt.
<eelstrebor> heh, now i got vlc launching when i try to look at an attached drive - must be a failed upgrade even though it's a fresh install
<Jordan_U> bisector: Well, mount the @qutozsys_xyz snapshot somewhere and see what it contains. Again, all my experience is with btrfs, where I have one subvolume for / and another for /home/. When I snapshot /, everything except /home/ is part of that snapshot. So I know by the path what will be included in any snapshot. Also, I can tell what snapshots are mounted where by running "mount" and seeing where the
<Jordan_U> mountponts are.
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:Should I just plan on rebuilding this to current?
<bisector> Jordan_U: thx. I'll go play in a VM for a bit.
<Jordan_U> bisector: You're welcome. Please tell me how it goes.
<CarlFK> thinkpad Ubuntu 18.04.4 - sound was wroking, now settings/sound/output only shows "dummy sound" - including when I plug in an hdmi display that has sound
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: Sorry - drawing a blank still on that control file I am seeking :( still looking.
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:No worries.
<bet0x> Hello, after a do-release-upgrade from 16 to 18 i get this error: dpkg: error processing package libpam-systemd:amd64 (--configure):
<ayee> I'm on ubuntu 20.04, on a macbook pro (natively running ubuntu). Everytime I boot up on ubuntu, I have to type this command to get wifi to work: "sudo iwconfig wlp3s0 txpower 10dBm". Is there a file I can put in to not have to type this on boot, and have the wifi just work on boot?
<bisector> Jordan_U: Turns out /var/lib is setup to be system nor user data which is nice. since both lxd and docker images are under /var/lib they won't be messed with by a rollback from uboot. zsys uses zfs attribute 'com.ubuntu.zsys:bootfs' on the sub-filesystem for that.
<Bashing-om> digitalw00t: My google-fu fails - frustrated that I can not at this time identify that control file to control do-release :(
<digitalw00t> Bashing-om:No problem.  I'll just have to do a forklift upgrade.
<n3wt0n> how can i monitor which application/package/script using how much internet for last month/week(like android's data usage)?
<jezzirolk> im having an issue with ubuntu 20.04 server in virtual box, where i have to run netplan apply to get my networking back up. looking at the settings it seems that the bridge isnt getting an ip address. any thoughts?
<jezzirolk> the bridge being the linux bridge that im using for lxd stuff in the container
<jezzirolk> but is also bridged to my main network via virtualbox
<Jordan_U> n35xdxb0: I'm not sure that there is a convenient way. It seems that you may be able to monitor data usage by process, but you have to initiate that monitoring knowing the PID (hard for an application that's not constantly running, or has multiple processes). You can also monitor by cgroup, but then you would need to setup all of your apps to run in different cgroups. It's quite possible that there are
<Jordan_U> other options I couldn't find in my quick search.
<DumbLDoor> Hi! I just upgraded to 20.04 from 19.10. I have a separate data partition and somehow my desktop folder and contents are all gone
<DumbLDoor> I have everything else, seemingly.. pictures, downloads, documents, videos etc
<DumbLDoor> cd /home/<username>/Desktop - not found, folder does not exist..
<the_drow[m]> Is it safe to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 yet? sudo do-release-upgrade doesn't report a new version yet
<the_drow[m]> I know I can do -d but is it safe or should I wait a couple of more days?
<DumbLDoor> I did a fresh install
<DumbLDoor> since I have a separate data partition.
<the_drow[m]> Yeh I'm gonna do that on my actual machine
<the_drow[m]> But this is a VM I work on while using windows because that's what the client wants :/
<the_drow[m]> The chat app that only works on windows is more important than the rest of my work environment sooooooo
<the_drow[m]> I'd hate to lose my data
<DumbLDoor> I have lost just a few files.. desktop folder missing is a very weird thing
<DumbLDoor> i don't have much on desktop but some scratch
<DumbLDoor> One file was important
<the_drow[m]> so the answer is not yet
<the_drow[m]> brb
<DumbLDoor> will talk tomorrow, cya
<the_drow[m]> b
<JakeSays> trying to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04, and i keep getting this: "required_download could not be calculated: E:Can't find a source to download version '5.3.0-23.25' of 'linux-image-5.3.0-23-generic:amd64'"
<JakeSays> any ideas?
<JakeSays> also what does a partial upgrade entail?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.46.39 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: update your system to latest first
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | JakeSays
<ubottu> JakeSays: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: i did
<JakeSays> hadn't tried full-upgrade though
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: that kernel -23 doesnt match current 19.10 kernel
<geirha> !info linux-image-5.3.0-23-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-5.3.0-23-generic (source: linux-signed): Signed kernel image generic. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0-23.25 (eoan), package size 8454 kB, installed size 11162 kB
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: i'm actually booting to -29
<JakeSays> i also have 45 and 46
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: how come you are not booted into -46 then?
<JakeSays> wait.. i don't have the kernel or initrd for 23
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: and good question
<JakeSays> it's a pita because something keeps breaking my grub.cfg
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: try boooting into -46 and make sure your system is fully up to date, then try the release upgrade
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: will do
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: why is it that i have to use -d on update-manager to see 20.04?
<JakeSays> also the repos have been changed from 19.10 to 20.04 so everything needs upgrading
<JakeSays> but that doesn't seem right
<JakeSays> it keeps getting stuck on -23
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: can you boot into -46 please and pastebin what you experience exactly?
<JakeSays> i did boot to -46
<geirha> for the LTS upgrade (18.04-20.04), the option to upgrade will not appear until 20.04.1 is released. Not sure if that also applies for 19.10, or if it's just delayed a little while to get the upgrade process tested a bit more before opening it up to everyone
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/fCnj8MPQ
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | geirha
<ubottu> geirha: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lotuspsychje> our new factoid :p
<geirha> right, but it doesn't cover why 19.10 doesn't give the upgrade option yet
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: hmm some weird errors there, try sudo apt autoremove please?
<JakeSays> is there a way to roll back the failed upgrade?
<JakeSays> ok
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: E: Can't find a source to download version '5.3.0-23.25' of 'linux-image-5.3.0-23-generic:amd64'
<JakeSays> geirha: 19.10 should be available "in a few days"
<JakeSays> it's only been three, so who knows
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: not sure why apt is complaining about an older kernel liek that hmmm, maybe a dpkg forced purge that kernel version manual?
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: will it be an issue that my package sources all point to focal now?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: i dont think so, cause fossa has 5.4 kernel and 5.3 -23 should gotten autoremoved already from eoan
<JakeSays> ok
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: dpkg --list | grep linux-image to see all your kernels
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: it lists 4.18.0-10.11 to 5.3.0.46.39
<lotuspsychje> oof
<clarkk> I've set my screen to go blank after 5 minutes. In fact, when it I lock the screen via the keyboard, it does it (although doesn't turn off the screen completely). If I leave the system running overnight, after a while, the screen shows the desktop colour and the time - and thus is active all night.  How do I fix this?
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: but it doesn't list -23
<clarkk> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04, btw
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: the dpkg purge cleaned it up i think
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: apt should autoremove kernels automatic these days, not sure why you still got such a list of kernels
<JakeSays> i dont actually have the files for them all in /boot
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: should i do that full-upgrade now?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: yeah lets try sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<clarkk> actually, forget my question for now - I'm trying some things
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: ok it's off doing its thing
<lotuspsychje> yay JakeSays :p
<JakeSays> i just hope i dont end up with a dev build
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: the command above is just for updating your current system
<lotuspsychje> not for release jumping
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: it's pulling everything from focal
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: might be because you already done a partial upgrade then
<JakeSays> right
<JakeSays> hope that doesn't mess things up
<lotuspsychje> i dont think so, think it will straighten things for 20.04 now
<JakeSays> good
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: maybe before rebooting, doublecheck your sources.list too and make sure there's no leftovers there
<JakeSays> ok
<spinningCat> can i run matlab in ubuntu?
<Toxmi> I'm trying to encrypt a big tar archive. However, using openssl wasn't succesfull since in decrypt it gave error (bad decrypt). Is openssl suitable for large argives?
<Toxmi> It's OK, when I test on small archives and files but on a 10+GB archive, it encrypt but it doesn't decrypt
<DJones> spinningCat: Looks like its possible, I don't know if it works, but this link might give you some pointers on to get started https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-matlab-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<spinningCat> DJones,  thanks
<JakeSays> huh. matlab isn't as expensive as i thought it would be for an individual
<DJones> em
<DJones> Sorry, wrong window
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: so rebooted, but my video drivers disappeared. i'm back to 640x480
<JakeSays> and there's also a terminal running
<JakeSays> a login terminal
<JakeSays> this is really weird
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: there are 2 known bugs about nvidia on 20.04, try to check ubuntu-drivers list for your card
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: is that a file?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: no, command from terminal
<JakeSays> found it
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: it lists three versions
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: nvidia-smi to see wich one is active
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: | NVIDIA-SMI 435.21       Driver Version: 435.21       CUDA Version: 10.1     |
<JakeSays> hmm. that's not the latest one
<lotuspsychje> did 440 list?
<JakeSays> ubuntu-drivers devices lists 440 as recommended
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: do you have auto login enabled on ubutnu?
<lotuspsychje> *ubuntu
<JakeSays> no
<lotuspsychje> ok try a switch to 440 and reboot
<JakeSays> nvidia-smi only shows 435
<JakeSays> how do i switch?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: i mean with ubuntu-drivers list, did 440 show?
<JakeSays> it idd
<JakeSays> *did
<JakeSays> do i use ubuntu-drivers install?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: no, just sudo apt install your-nvidia-driverversion
<JakeSays> ah ok
<FreeBDSM> hello, how to install keys from ppa:ansible/ansible? where does launchpad ubuntu store its keys? `add-apt-repository ppa:ansible/ansible` tells me `Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~ansible/ubuntu/ansible'. ERROR: '~ansible' user or team does not exist.` yet when I curl launchpad's /~ansible page - I do get contents, so, clearly, it exists.
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: nvidia-smi shows it's running 440, but nothing changed
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: you dont boot nomodeset or something?
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: not that i'm aware of
<lotuspsychje> !20.04 | JakeSays check the releasenotes
<ubottu> JakeSays check the releasenotes: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> there are 2 bugs about nvidia there, see if they affect you too?
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: neither of those apply
<JakeSays> dmesg has this in it: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  440.64  Fri Feb 21 00:43:19 UTC 2020
<zoli77> hi, where gnome does get the default applications from after I deleted the /etc/gnome/defaults.list file? And what/where is exactly configured in the gnome settings gui at the Defaults Application menu?? Because before the deletion the latter one worked, but editing the file didn't work for some reason.
<Intelo> Will I have any problems for ubuntu if I have AMD?
<zoli77> Intelo: no
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: so i booted in to 5.3.0-46 and it's working fine.
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: right..
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: is that right as in i dont believe you?
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: no, as in i asked you to boot into -46 latest in the first place
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: i did that when i was on 19.10
<JakeSays> just like you asked
<JakeSays> on 20.04 5.4 failed
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: oh right
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: lets try to fallback to nouveau
<lotuspsychje> JakeSays: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<JakeSays> well, i'm fine with 5.3 for the moment. i've recovered from my heart attack and need sleep.
<JakeSays> i'll try nouveau tomorrow
<JakeSays> lotuspsychje: seriously - thank you for your help!
<lotuspsychje> allright good luck JakeSays
<cpach> hi folks. what is the best RDP client for linux? should i use remmina, rdesktop or something else...?
<zoli77> cpach: probably remmina
<cpach> zoli77: cool
<cpach> i have already installed virtualbox-guest-x11 and virtualbox-guest-utils.
<cpach> what are the benefits of installing the package virtualbox-guest-dkms? (my guest vm is xubuntu 20.04)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<martiansoul> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey martiansoul
<ne2k> I'm trying to debug an old webcam not working on focal. (ID 0471:0310 Philips (or NXP) PCVC730K Webcam [pwc]) if I try to start a stream with gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src ! autovideosink, I get a window coming up that looks the right size, the light on the camera turns on for a second, and then it quits with an error:<v4l2src0> error: Failed to allocate
<ne2k> required memory.
<ne2k> tried to install v4l2ucp to attempt debugging but package seems to be absent in focal. is this an oversight or has it been replaced with something else?
<ne2k> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=v4l2ucp
<amcsi> did they remove ecryptfs-utils in Ubuntu 20.04? :(
<amcsi> I've been trying to reinstall over my older Ubuntu install with 20.04, and I'm having trouble making sure I can continue to access the encrypted home directory of my existing user
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> 20.04 on laptop. used to run windows 10, not anymore. wifi drops after a moment. suspected UTC/RTC issues, set ubuntu to RTC with  timedatectl set-local-rtc 1
<deadrom> worked for a couple minutes, then dropped again. rebooted, checked BIOS clock, was a couple hours off, corrected, booted, same issue.
<deadrom> now what. I got wifi connection up but not getting dhcp
<Towser> Hello, I have  a USB to serial device to use with an old dot matrix printer? How do I get the drivers and get it to work?
<JediMaster> Hi all, I've consistently had problems with my inbuilt Intel 630 HD graphics on Ubuntu (18.04 and 20.04) getting dual monitors working, the HDMI works at 4k, but the DisplayPort only at 1024x768. It turns out it appears to be an issue with the modeline detection on the monitor. I'm able to manually set the 4k@60Hz resolution with xrandr but I can't find out how to make this permanent, I've tried with ~/.xprofile (set to
<JediMaster> executable) and it doesn't run on login.
<JediMaster> If I manually run the .xprofile after login, it corrects the resolution and both monitors work @ 4k. How do I make this permanent & global?
<JediMaster> This: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_xrandr_changes_persistently appears to be out of date
<jeremy31> deadrom: Post URL from terminal for>  cat /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<_bradk> so i did some more testing with my network dropout issues and it's not just wifi which randomly drops out, it even happens on wired connections
<_bradk> (context: i recently upgraded from ubuntu 19.10 to 20.04 the other day on my lenovo t420s - system performance is much better but i've got very unreliable network connectivity now)
<quadrathoch2> _bradk, how did you upgrade?
<_bradk> quadrathoch2: clean install over the top
<_bradk> wiped everything during the install process
<quadrathoch2> so no upgrade, it's a clean install?
<_bradk> yup
<_bradk> clean install
<quadrathoch2> can you test it with other devices? or maybe even a live usb on that laptop? so that it's not the network itself?
<_bradk> test it with other devices? what do you mean?
<quadrathoch2> yeah, so if the issue is with the OS or if it's maybe your network
<_bradk> no other devices on the network are having problems and everything was very stable under ubuntu 18.10
<quadrathoch2> i guess you mean 19.10 ;)
<_bradk> i can try live cd
<_bradk> yeah, that one :p
<quadrathoch2> would be nice :)
<_bradk> i don't know why i upgraded tbh, things were working well - i just got swept up with the tlak of the performance improvements
<_bradk> haha
<_bradk> oh and i also set my wifi to powersave 2 from powersave 3
<quadrathoch2> yeah but that's why there is no supported upgrade path ;)
<quadrathoch2> (for now)
<quadrathoch2> just to get the last few bugs
<_bradk> aight, let me try to find my usb
<_bradk> and fire it up for a little bit
<deadrom> jeremy31, no such file or dir
<deadrom> jeremy31, no wait...
<_bradk> quadrathoch2: alright i'm on the live cd now
<quadrathoch2> 20.04 or 19.10? _bradk
<_bradk> 20.04
<quadrathoch2> k
<_bradk> wait
<_bradk> how do i confirm again in ubuntu?
<_bradk> (i usually use centos)
<quadrathoch2> what do you mean by confirm?
<_bradk> ignore me, wrong window
<_bradk> yep, definitely on 20.04
<_bradk> out of interest, what does this test validate?
<deadrom> jeremy31, wifi.powersave = 3
<quadrathoch2> welp, I thought you would have another distro at the ready xD
<deadrom> cant pastebin without a connection
<jeremy31> deadrom: run>  sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<quadrathoch2> on the other hand you can still see if the install is borked or not _bradk
<jeremy31> deadrom: after running thay command, reboot or run>  systemctl restart network-manager.service
<_bradk> quadrathoch2: i've got 19.10 on this usb too
<_bradk> so i could boot to that
<_bradk> haven't dropped a packet yet (just pinging cloudflare dns servers)
<quadrathoch2> hm which could mean that the install is somehow borked. did you already customize it to your liking? (maybe there was something that borked the network settings)
<_bradk> all i really did was change terminal font, install putty (seeing
<deadrom> jeremy31, nope, still no ipv4. router has been checked
<_bradk> ahhh there we go
<_bradk> it dropped
<quadrathoch2> hm
<_bradk> so it'sa problem on 20.04 live-cd too
<jeremy31> deadrom: Is Network Manager set on auto under IPv4 settings?
<quadrathoch2> did you also test to ping your own devices (like router?) as it could also be that cloudflare just denies your ping, as you are hammering them (that's called a ddos attack (at least on a small scale)
<quadrathoch2> _bradk :)
<_bradk> quadrathoch2: it's not a cloudflare problem, i have a telegraf ping test pushing icmp metrics in to an influxdb database and graphing it with grafana, i don't lose any packets there
<_bradk> and when this reported icmp issues
<_bradk> i lost connectivity to my linux server which is where this irc shell is running from
<_bradk> so yeah, i lose full connectivity
<quadrathoch2> _bradk, kk, just wanted to make sure
<_bradk> yeah, definitely :)
<deadrom> jeremy31, in the gui?
<jeremy31> deadrom: yes
<quadrathoch2> _bradk, the weird part is, you are the first who complains about that on a t420 :/
<deadrom> jeremy31, should mention it's a straight 20.04 install, fresh from the iso, no defautls changed
<deadrom> _bradk, i got wifi issues on a t530 right now, related?
<jeremy31> deadrom: I had no issues with networking on my 20.04 install, even wifi worked
<_bradk> maybe
<_bradk> i was on a microsoft teams call earlier and it dropped out about 5 times in a 20 minute call
<deadrom> _bradk could you tell me the device string of the wifi adapter from lspci?
<_bradk> product: Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]
<_bradk> wired is broken too
<deadrom> _bradk, nah, wired eth works here
<amcsi> hey, how long is the Ubuntu 20.04 Install window support to appear hanging? The window where it had a carousel of images and text talking about how awesome Ubuntu is while it's copying files. It's been running for 30 minutes already. Note that this is not a clean install.
<corshmock> I would like to install Ubuntu as a dual boot with my existing Fedora installation.  But any docs I find, are about Ubuntu being the existing install.  Can I install Ubuntu as a second boot option?
<JediMaster> Does anyone know how to make xrandr monitor modeline changes permanent in 20.04 (or 18.04)?
<JediMaster> Putting the commands into .xprofile and making it executable doesn't work
<ioria> JediMaster, have you tried to set a xorg.conf  file ?
<lorenx> hello, i'm on ubuntu 20.04 and i'm trying to replace nautilus with nemo to handle desktop icons. i run this: https://pastebin.com/raw/tkV53g85, but i ended up seeing duplicated icons (and i cannot interact with the nautilus ones). it seems that `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false` has no effect at all, any suggestion? thank you
<quadrathoch2> corshmock, it should offer you an option to install it alongside
<quadrathoch2> you just need enough disk space
<ioria> lorenx, probably nemo and nautilus are both running ?
<brainwash> lorenx: sounds like bug 1867462
<ubottu> bug 1867462 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Desktop-icons extension runs, shows icons, even when disabled" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867462
<lorenx> ioria, nautilus is not running, i cannot find it with `ps`
<ioria> lorenx, something changed lately; on 18.04 you can see nautilus-desktop running all the time, but iirc, not on later releases
<ioria> lorenx, but id doeas not mean that it's not running
<ioria> lorenx, is nemo-desktop running instead ?
<lorenx> ioria, `killall nautilus` does nothing, if that's what you mean
<ioria> lorenx, is nemo-desktop running instead ?
<brainwash> ...
<brainwash> please read the linked report
<lorenx> ioria, yes, nemo-desktop is
<lorenx> brainwash, i'm readin it yeah, thanks
<brainwash> desktop icons are handled by a gnome shell extension now
<brainwash> which apparently cannot be disabled
<lorenx> brainwash, does this `https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1867462/comments/2` make sense?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1867462 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Desktop-icons extension runs, shows icons, even when disabled" [Low,Invalid]
<brainwash> it looks like an ugly workaround
<lorenx> if it works...
<brainwash> I haven't tested it
<ioria> lorenx, try it
<lorenx> i have to log out and log in again, i guess
<kapil_> hello i just installed ubuntu 20
<kapil_> please tell me how to install gui?
<lorenx> ioria brainwash, it seems it worked
<brainwash> good
<lorenx> i'm not sure what those commands did though
<ioria> lorenx, what you ran ?
<lorenx> sudo dpkg -r --force-depends gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons && sudo apt-mark hold gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<lorenx> i guess i removed that package without impacting on the system
<corshmock> quadrathoch2: I wonder should I create a partition in Fedora first and then try and install Ubuntu on the new partition?
<ioria> lorenx,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lorenx> ioria, what about it
<ioria> lorenx,  to check if the systems is consistent
<lorenx> ioria, ;)
<kapil_> how to install lxqt?
<lorenx> ioria, it's not :D
<ioria> lorenx,  not good .... now i notice it's mark as 'Invalid'
<lorenx> lol
<ioria> lorenx,  paste errors
<lorenx> ioria, it just wants to remove so many packages... i reverted those commands
<ioria> lorenx,  ok, good
<ioria> lorenx,   unhold it
<lorenx> i marked it as `auto`
<lorenx> https://imgur.com/a/5e9dztZ
<corshmock> Has anyone ever installed Ubuntu as a second boot option to Fedora or another Linux distro?
<ioria> lorenx,  can you reinstall gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons ?
<lorenx> i did yeah
<lorenx> everything is back to the way it was before
<lorenx> but i still have duplicated icons
<kapil_> `sudo apt install postgresql`
<kapil_> i cant install postgresql
<ioria> lorenx,  so that report was not the solution .... can you disable that extension ? (i'am stillon 18.04)
<kapil_> `E: Unable to locate package postgresql`
<lorenx> ioria, i disabled all the gnome extensions
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/BNrbJnB.png
<lorenx> is that what you mean?
<kapil_> how to upgrade ubuntu packages list?
<lorenx> kapil_, sudo apt update?
<kapil_> thanks
<ioria> lorenx,  sorry, i'am still thinking that nautilus is  running ....
<lorenx> ioria, it's ok lol... have you any suggestion to check it further?
<brainwash> ioria: the report actually has the solution
<ioria> brainwash, what is ?
<brainwash> "The desktop icons are part of the Ubuntu session, that's why it's can't be turned off (same as the dock and appindicator), if you want a session without those you can install gnome-session and log into a GNOME session"
<brainwash> answer from a Ubuntu dev
<ioria> change de, ok i see thanks brainwash
<lorenx> brainwash, this command makes no sense then: `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false`
<brainwash> it may be simply outdated
<lorenx> it's almost 2 years it's outdated, since 19.04, lol
<brainwash> who claims that the command should still work?
<lorenx> it's in the settings, in dconf
<kapil_> how to install packages to latest version?
<ioria> lorenx, can you paste a screenshot of the duplicated icons , please ?
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/9jy8E5C.png
<lorenx> first column is from nautilus and i cannot even tap/click/move/delete them
<lorenx> second column is nemo'sm and they work fine
<lorenx> *nemo's
<brainwash> lorenx: maybe it's a leftover
<lorenx> maybe someone should remove it lol
<lorenx> anyway, do we know who starts nautilus?
<ioria> lorenx, anything of interest in : gsettings list-recursively | grep shell.extensions.desktop-icons
<brainwash> nautilus?
<brainwash> didn't we establish that the desktop icons are rendered by a gnome shell extension?
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/s3OtX8C.png
<lorenx> brainwash, ioria thought the problem was nautilus still running though
<brainwash> you removed the extension, did a relog and (duplicated) desktop icons were gone
<lorenx> brainwash, yeah, it seems so actually... but i had to restore it... it was just to try another way, i'm stuck here
<ioria> lorenx,  can you paste   apt -s remove gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/6nN7fi6.png
<brainwash> the thing is that desktop icons are mandatory for the Ubuntu session
<brainwash> but apparently not for the default GNOME session
<lorenx> brainwash, they removed the ability to handle desktop icons but they are mandatory? funny
<brainwash> no...
<lorenx> maybe i'll try to install gnome-session then
<ioria> lorenx,  no, you can't remove it, sy
<lorenx> ioria, i saw lol
<brainwash> GNOME removed the ability from Nautilus, and it was moved to a gnome shell extension
<brainwash> this extension seems to be optional for the GNOME session, but not for Ubuntu session
<ioria> lorenx,  well, that's not correct, because it stops you from using  another file-manager
<kapil_> hello please suggest good guide to install gui
<kapil_> on ubuntu 20
<lorenx> brainwash, but it's since 19.04 that we don't have the ability to drag&drop desktop icons anymore
<brainwash> how is that of relevance?
<brainwash> either use the GNOME session or forcefully remove the gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons package (or it's installed files)
<corshmock> Come on 1267 people in the Ubuntu room, and no one can help me with an Ubuntu dual boot?
<lorenx> well, i can't talk for other, but i use drag and drop all the time... and it sucks you cannot anymore, without even a workaround... we are on linux, we should be able to do it
<lotuspsychje> corshmock: best to re-ask your issue once in a while, new volunteers join etc
<quadrathoch2> corshmock, sorry was afk, it shouldn't matter
<ioria> lorenx, i'am sure there's a way to do that ; not handy maybe
<kapil_> nobody answers my basic question on this channel
<quadrathoch2> as long as you have enough space, ubuntu will shrink the partition
<lorenx> ioria, that's what i'm trying to find
<corshmock> lotuspsychje: quadrathoch2 thanks guys.
<brainwash> lorenx: ah, so you are talking about the desktop icons extension being limited in its functionality
<lorenx> brainwash, it it was fully functional, i wouldn't be here lol
<cyveris> kapil_: A guide isn't really necessary if you follow the instructions and guidance provided in the installer. Additionally, there's a lot of resources available (tutorials, how to guides, etc.) on the internet.
<kapil_> cyveris, oh thanks
<brainwash> lorenx: but now you know how to replace the extension with an app that offers full functionality
<lorenx> brainwash, do i know? lol
<lorenx> i can use nemo yeah... but having duplicated icons on the desktop is not that lovely
<brainwash> if you don't, then I have wasted my time
<lorenx> brainwash, do you mean gnome-session?
<brainwash> >either use the GNOME session or forcefully remove the gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons package (or it's installed files)
<brainwash> alternatively, use MATE, Xfce, or whatever
<lorenx> i'm about to try gnome-sessions thanks... but removing gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons it seems it's not possible
<RattleBattle79> The "snapshot before installing app feature" in ZFS made me so...oooh :D
<lorenx> gnome-session is gnome3 actually... no unity anymore
<kapil_> i do: `sudo tasksel install xubuntu-desktop ` but gui not showing
<brainwash> lorenx: ubuntu session is a modified gnome3 session. unity is no more.
<kapil_> only blank cursor is showing
<lotuspsychje> unity desktop is still installable on the repos
<lorenx> brainwash, so there's no way at all to have unity with icons drag&drop...
<brainwash> did you install unity?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<brainwash> lorenx, not you lotuspsychje
<kapil_> i followed this guide: https://linuxconfig.org/ubuntu-20-04-gui-installation
<brainwash> lorenx: if you want the unsupported unity desktop, then you should install it
<lorenx> brainwash, i mean the default ubuntu gui with the dock on the left... i used to call it unity but i'm not sure is that's still the correct name
<brainwash> ah okay
<lorenx> what's its name?
<brainwash> ubuntu dock
<lorenx> the name of the desktop environment?
<cyveris> Gnome.
<lorenx> there are many versions of gnome: gnome2, gnome3, gnome-shell...
<brainwash> dash to dock
<brainwash> https://micheleg.github.io/dash-to-dock/
<cyveris> gnome-shell is not a different version of gnome.
<cyveris> gnome3 is the default desktop for Ubuntu's desktop release.
<lorenx> they made kinda a mess in the last years about it anyway
<quadrathoch2> which mess? i mean the only version that is supported is gnome3
<cyveris> Indeed.
<lorenx> ubuntu used gnome2, then they introduced unity... then they approached gnome3, then modified versions of gnome... the ubuntu DE history is not that linear
<lorenx> anyway, that's out of the topic lol
<quadrathoch2> so just because ubuntu used gnome2 in the past they need to still use it nowadays oO
<lorenx> quadrathoch2, i'm pretty sure i didn't say so lol
<cyveris> Ubuntu uses gnome3, if you want something else, check out one of the supported derivatives. :) And on we go.
<quadrathoch2> well because every single time you bring up gnome2 ...
<lorenx> cyveris, ubuntu does not use the standard version of gnome3, it's modified (i guess?)
<cyveris> While Ubuntu may have added some customizations, it is gnome3.
<lorenx> well, it's not possible to drag&drop icons into apps with the ubuntu-modified-gnome3 desktop environment then lol
<kapil_> https://gist.github.com/kapilpipaliya/837cb2dbfa105442a54da0989d56fd86
<kapil_> hi is ubuntu certificates are expired?
<lorenx> kapil_, no cert on localhost, try curl -vk https://localhost:8082
<kapil_> lorenx, oh thanks a lot
<lorenx> anyway, i guess i found the ugliest workaround ever for the dekstop icons
<lorenx> braindead_, ioria, thank you both for your time
<ioria> lorenx,  i'll work on it
<kapil_> lorenx, can i get common certificates?
<lorenx> what do you mean
<lorenx> ioria, ;)
<ioria> lorenx, as i said i'am sure there's a way to do it
<lorenx> ioria, well, it's since 19.04 that it's like that... but i've just found the ugliest workaround ever for now, let's see in the future, thanks ;)
<ioria> ok
<lorenx> don't upgrade lol
<braindead_> i do my part
<WanderingWizardP> Am I still able to add "elevator=noop" to my kernel parameters to change my I/O scheduler to it?
<WanderingWizardP> I'm on 20.04...
<spinningCat> i couldnt install R to ubuntu
<wiemk42> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 20.04 over the network automatically (with Foreman). I have followed https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/netbooting-the-live-server-installer/14510 for this, (except that `/srv/tftp/pxelinux.cfg/default` is created using a Foreman PXELinux template). This works. The focal-live ISO is downloaded over the network in
<wiemk42> initramfs, then mounted and started. However, I now have the problem that the new autoinstall config seems to be ignored when the PXE loader specifies `autoinstall ds=nocloud-net;s=<URL-to-user-data-folder>` as kernel parmeter as shown at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls/QuickStart point 6. The system starts with the
<wiemk42> usual systemd-messages but then `cloud-init: Cloud init v. 20.1-10-g71af48df-0ubuntu5 running 'init-local' at <timestamp>` shows up and execution is held until the network is ready (which I think is because the confguration was not loaded). After a long time the ISO starts again but this time the manual installation overview is shown.Could someone
<wiemk42> explain to me how I have to provide the configuration file on a network boot or how I have to specify it as a kernel parameter?
<v0lksman> what is the best Ubuntu channel to discuss packages and repos?  Specifically I'm trying to figure out what is checked/matched in order to determine if a new Release file should be grabbed when apt update is run
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<v0lksman> If a repo originally shipped an InRelease file and then switched to shipping Release files, is there something that needs to be setup on the repo to point to the updated Release file so clients know to change their cached lists?
<WanderingWizardP> Well, I managed to change my scheduler to noop in the scheduler file, so far it has eliminated the small stutters I had from time to time while torrenting (writing to the disk)...
<WanderingWizardP> Hopefully it'll last :)
<benpicco> Hi, I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 20.04. Now when I try to compile a 32 bit i686 application I always get skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/9/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
<benpicco> I've already installed gcc-9-i686-linux-gnu and libgcc-9-dev:i386 but to no avail
<benpicco> There also is a /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu/9/libgcc.a, but the linker doesn't seem to consider it
<bugaloo> hi evernone. So, I'm trying the new Ubuntu 20.04. I noticed I don't have in "Energy" configuration (default gnome), the option to set my laptop power button to Hibernate. I used to do it in previous versions of Ubuntu. I can still hibernate from the Terminal (systemctl hibernate), but does anyone know how to set it to my power button?
<dziadu> hi, I updated 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS, I removed python2.7, how to set python to run python 3? Is there a proper way to do this beside manual symlinks? I found it to be PITA?
<Andrio> dziadu, shell alias?
<dziadu> Andrio: really? I want system wide solution.
<Andrio> You could try symlinking python to python3, but no guarantee that it won't break anything
<ioria> lorenx, well, i'am confused; on my 20.04 (an upgrade from 19.10) nemo  it works without issues; i can remove gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons without problems , keep gnome-shell as de and  no duplicated icons.
<lorenx> ioria, omg, what??? lol
<ioria> lorenx, i'am still investigating
<dziadu> Andrio: apt install python-is-python3
<dziadu> This is correct solution
<dziadu> for me
<lorenx> you saw my `apt purge gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons` output right? it would remove both buntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop-minimal
<Andrio> Ah~
<ioria> lorenx, yep
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/BeAiXeE.png
<lorenx> ioria, can i see yours? screenshot i mean lol
<ioria> lorenx, it's on another system
<lorenx> oh ok
<lorenx> sounds weird though
<ioria> lorenx, but the point is that it works also with gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons installed
<lorenx> ioria, can i know the exact list of steps you did please?
<lorenx> i run these: https://pastebin.com/raw/tkV53g85
<ioria> lorenx, first this : https://sites.google.com/site/installationubuntu/tweaking-ubuntu/change-default-filemanager
<lorenx> ioria, check mines please
<ioria> lorenx, the same
<lorenx> cool lol
<lorenx> and you don't see duplicated icons?
<ioria> nope lorenx  'xdg-mime query default inode/directory' what returns ?
<lorenx> nemo.desktop
<lorenx> i actually tried on a 19.10 too, and i got duplicated icons there as well
<lorenx> and it's weird that `apt -s remove gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons` gives you a different output
<ioria> lorenx, it just remove the ubuntu-desktop meta-package
<ioria> *s
<lorenx> but then, `apt autoremove` will remove a lot
<ioria> nope
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/BeAiXeE.png
<lorenx> "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required"
<lorenx> i would be curious to see your output...
<brimestone> Hey guys. I have a OpenVPN server running on UbuntuServer14 and I think the Self Sign Certificate has expired. Is there a way to renew the certificate and let users use the same keys they have?
<wedr> Is Ubuntu 20.04 using Gnome3 or Gnome4?
<wedr> Just curious
<lorenx> wedr, 3
<lorenx> 3.36.1-5ubuntu1
<ioria> lorenx, https://termbin.com/1obb
<lorenx> i'm speechless :(
<ioria> lorenx, as i said, it's not a fresh install (a 19.10 box and i had already tested nemo on it)
<lorenx> anyone having ubuntu 20.04 can try this harmless command please: apt -s remove gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<quadrathoch2> brimestone, sorry but ubuntu 14.04 is not supported here anymore, as the community support was dropped last year
<brimestone> Thanks
<quadrathoch2> lorenx, https://pastebin.com/zbqYSXPu
<lorenx> quadrathoch2, thanks
<lorenx> i'm the only one then lol
<ioria> lol
<lorenx> quadrathoch2, is that a clean install?
<quadrathoch2> lorenx, yes
<ioria> brb
<deadrom> 20.04 live stuck repating "fsck:md5sums%" - what's that?
<lorenx> how the heck is this possible? lol
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: thats a bug that should be fixed by now
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: did you grab a latest 20.04 iso?
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, the latest xubuntu 20.04. I don't know if they are behind
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: try to bypass the integrity with ctrl+C
<quadrathoch2> lorenx, you realize that these packages should not be removed, as it would remove the gui: ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop-minimal so still not really great for you
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: you sure this is not a beta iso you grabbed right?
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, no response
<lorenx> yeah, that's true as well... but i still wonder why i get a different output
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: at a more early stage, when you see the xubuntu logo, press F1 and skip the test at the beginning
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, went to xubuntu.org, downloads, downloaded the most prominent one
<lotuspsychje> ok
<deadrom> lotuspsychje, oh after a minute or so it skipped the test
<lotuspsychje> deadrom: ok tnx for the report
<v0lksman> when apt update is called and the Release file it is looking for is returned as a 200 response but empty does apt assume that the file is under maintenance or that the error is temporary and just hold on to the existing cached list it has for that repo?
<lotuspsychje> plz no crosspost v0lksman
<v0lksman> which channel is better?
<cyveris> The channel that partains to the distro you're asking about.
<v0lksman> both do
<apoc> strange, I need to do -d in do release upgrade to get focal from eoan?
<v0lksman> is this more of a Debian question than an Ubuntu question?
<hussam> Hello. I am trying to register to launchpad but I am having issues authenticating. Is there a specific channel for help or a support personnel email I can use?
<quadrathoch2> apoc, the upgrade is still withheld so more bugs can be fixed before the big mass gets the upgrade
<apoc> ahh okay thank you
<thongpv871> Does ubuntu 20.04 enable this by default? https://forums.developer.nvidia.com/t/prime-and-prime-synchronization/44423
<lorenx> thongpv871, not by default i guess, but you can install proprietary drivers pretty easily
<thongpv871> I installed the proprietary driver, but I don't know whether PRIME sync is enabled or not
<ioria> lorenx, i'am on 20.04 , if you want to ask me something ... (with nemo enabled)
<lorenx> ioria, i don't know where to start lol
<lorenx> btw, quadrathoch2 made us notice that it's not that safe to remove the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, cause it will remove the gui
<ioria> lorenx, nope, i removed them
<ioria> still here :)
<lorenx> intersting
<ioria> lorenx, meta-packages are just indexes
<lorenx> but i still wonder why i get a different output if i try to remove gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<ioria> yes, that's the question
<ioria> lorenx, but (as i said before) it works also without removing them
<lorenx> that's the other question then
<lorenx> lol
<lorenx> why do i get duplicated icons?
<lorenx> i'm not the only one though, i found people on the web complaining about it
<ioria> yeah
<ioria> lorenx, ps -A | grep nemo
<lorenx> nemo-desktop
<ioria> lorenx, ls /usr/share/applications | grep -i naut
<lorenx> nautilus-autorun-software.desktop org.gnome.Nautilus.desktop
<lorenx> lol
<definity> Hi, I am trying to make a bash script that checks the output of my program, the only problem is that the program runs on a continous loop so I cant wait untill it finishes running untill i get the output. Is there a way in which I can get the ouput of a program that is currently running?
<lorenx> ioria, https://pastebin.com/6hwr7GmN
<lorenx> ioria, sorry, this one: https://pastebin.com/9KXBV9Q4
<ioria> lorenx, i got the same
<lorenx> so your nautilus runs as well
<ioria> lorenx, it does not show in ps (i'd say nope, it's not running afaict)
<lorenx> neither mine shows in ps
<kyle__> definity: If you redirect the output to a file, your script can read that file while it's being written.
<definity> kyle__: Ahh good idea. Thanks :)
<ioria> lorenx, cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i naut    (but check the timestamp)
<lorenx> i have this "Successfully activated service 'org.gnome.Nautilus" but i reboot after that
<rapha> hi
<lorenx> ioria, i try another reboot and check again
<rapha> in order to update an old disco to its latest packages before trying to upgrade it, are there still repositories for it available?
<rapha> oh, nvm, just s/archive/old-releases/g; thx!
<v0lksman> anyone know a channel with folks that would know the inner workings of apt?  I know what I'm asking isn't "normal" support issue.  I'm trying to troubleshoot a repository
<cgi> on ubuntu, how do i record whatever is being played on the speakers as a mp3 file on the disk?
<madumo> Hi, i was wondering if anybody started having issues with the canadian multilingual keyboard layout in the last version of Ubuntu 20.04. It worked fine, but since the latest update i made, the letters "ù" and "/" switched places on my keyboard. Also, some other alt+key doesn't output the correct char anymore. I tried to reinstall xkb-data with no
<madumo> success. I tried to change the keyboard layout in the settings and change it back to canadian multilingual and it still does not work. Does someone has any idea of what i could do to fix this issue?
<lorenx> ioria, back, any news? lol
<ioria> lorenx, cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<lorenx> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS "Focal Fossa" - Release amd64 (20200423)
<ioria> lorenx, run  'gnome-session-properties' and report what applications are set in there
<lorenx> https://i.imgur.com/jGo7tkn.png
<pa> hi
<pa> how can i stop snapd?
<pa> would kill work?
<ioria> lorenx, click on nemo -> edit and check how Command is set
<khushil> pa: systemctl stop snapd && systemctl disable snapd
<lotuspsychje> pa: keep in mind some programs rely on snapd
<pa> yeah, thanks
<pa> just trying to build something, it's eating all the ram
<lotuspsychje> sidenote, for those who run 20.04 there is stacer now, can also easy manage systemd dervices a GUI way
<lotuspsychje> *services
<lorenx> ioria, it's still `nemo-desktop` lol
<lorenx> i told you, i run these steps: https://pastebin.com/raw/tkV53g85
<lorenx> it's a mystery
<ioria> lorenx, you mean  '/usr/bin/nemo-desktop' ?
<lorenx> yes, that's the only executable in the PATH
<lorenx> with that name, i mean lol
<Joel> running ubuntu 20, kde/plasma, when I use the gui network thing, I can connect to a vpn just fine, but it's offering me no option to save credentials, any idea what package I'm missing?
<ioria> lorenx, ls /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<lorenx> https://termbin.com/hubm0
<d1g1ta1> Need help connecting bluetooth from command line.  It works from GUI, but want to connect using a cron script in Ubuntu 16.  Running bluetoothctl trust <hex device id>  bluetoothctl connect <hex device id> worked at one time but no longer works.
<CrazySam> Unable to install "GStreamer Multimedia Codecs" as download failed
<CrazySam> E: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic/universe amd64 bla bla bla 404 Not Found
<CrazySam> Is it common to run into these errors on outdated Ubuntu releases?
<CrazySam> I seem to run into this problem often.
<thongpv871> Seem like my laptop can not detect nvidia HDMI audio after switch graphics mode. Does anyone has the same problem?
<CrazySam> What does Ubuntu do with old repositories?
<lorenx> ioria, i found the culprit of the apt romove thing
<ikonia> CrazySam: it removes them from active mirrors and puts them in the archive
<CrazySam> And the result is a whole bunch of 404?
<ioria> lorenx, what ?
<lorenx> cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99no-recommends  ->  APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<lorenx> i don't know why though
<CrazySam> So unless you upgrade immediately to the next big release, you are out of luck upgrading it?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just when it goes EOL
<lorenx> ioria, now i have this: https://i.imgur.com/12NOxLG.png
<lorenx> should i proceed? lol
<ioria> lorenx, that's right ;  that file 99no-recommends is not default afaik
<CrazySam> So what happens if I failed to upgrade soon enough? I am left in limbo?
<ioria> lorenx, nope, it should work also with those pkgs installed
<ikonia> you need to do a manual upgrade - or install a supported version
<lorenx> no it's not... but it should be to install less packages, not to remove more packages... afaik
<ioria> lorenx, i advice against that method especially because you forget to have set it
<oerheks> CrazySam, you already are, prepare a fresh usb with iso and follow the eolupgrade instructions
<oerheks> grinn, cosmic
<lorenx> ioria, yeah, i removed it ;)
<ioria> lorenx, if you right click on desktop -> create new folder   what happens ?
<lorenx> it creates a folder prompting me to rename it
<ioria> lorenx, ok .... is it duplicated ?
<lorenx> but i guess it just works as a proper nemo desktop now, i just see duplicated icons that i cannot interact with
<ioria> lorenx, ok .... is it duplicated ?
<lorenx> it's weird, the refresh is not always in real time
<lorenx> wait, i log out and in back
<CrazySam> oerheks: ok, so this is normal. I was just making sure.
<lorenx> ioria, duplicated ;)
<lorenx> i'm trying to record a video of my desktop
<ioria> wow
<ioria> lorenx, yes, tahnks
<ioria> *thanks
<philipp64> hi. upgraded to 18.04 LTS from 16.04 LTS, and now my /etc/resolv.conf doesn’t have a “search” line any more… how do I force that? I’m using DHCP.
<ioria> philipp64, ls -al /etc/resolv.conf
<philipp64> yeah, saw the comment, just wondering why it used to work and now it doesn’t… and why the Principle of Least Astonishment was violated.
<kaleido> isnt this controlled by netplan in 18.04?
<kaleido>  /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml ?
<ioria> philipp64, not if you upgrade from xenial ; it should preserver the old settings
<philipp64> I’d have thought that the dhclient script would take the domain and squirt it into the resolver conf….
<lorenx> ioria, where can i post it, it's 3MB
<ioria> lorenx, imgur
<lorenx> ioria, https://i.imgur.com/jt4vq4W.mp4
<lorenx> cute, right? lol
<ioria> yes
<jeremyxwing> Hey all, any ack users here? I'm trying to find the arguments to only show file name and line numbers (and not search occurrences). Anyone ever been able to do that?
<ioria> lorenx, and in gnome-tweaks you don't have (on the left  side) a 'Desktop' section , right ?
<Deano59> Hi! when I was installing ubuntu about an hour ago, I went through the install and I mounted / for my SSD but I have a 500GB HDD that I mounted as /mnt/500GB/ and a 2TB external drive that I mounter under: /mnt/2TB/ but when I open thunar or pcmanfm, I can't see the mounted drives, did I do something wrong?
<Deano59> no file manager will see it. but if I browse to / and go to /mnt/ I see the 500GB/2TB drives mounted and I can browse them.
<Gosset> Hello. I have a desktop PC with an ATI Radeon HD 5450 (AMD) Graphic Card. I've tried to install the proprietary drivers on Ubuntu 20.04, but I see the last compatible drivers are for version 14.04. So here is my question: must I install Ubuntu 14.04 in order to run Ubuntu on my old PC or are there any alternative? I've read something about OpenGL and AMDGPU, but I'm not able to fully understand how it works... Thanks in advance...
<Deano59> is this intended?
<zutat> Deano59: seems like you want the file manager to handle the mounts. simply remove the manual mount entries and the drives will be visible in the file manager
<freevheel> hello, new here. Are instructions for mac bootable usb listed here: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#1-overview. Accurate?
<Deano59> zutat, I checked my fstab and it's fine. not sure what's causing it.
<lotuspsychje> !usb | freevheel
<ubottu> freevheel: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<quadrathoch2> Gosset, for that card, you don't need to install anything. the driver is in the kernel backed in
<Gosset> I didn't find it quadrathoch2
<Gosset> maybe the problem is on the TV monitor
<Gosset> LG 28MT49S-PZ 28
<quadrathoch2> Gosset, why do you want to install a driver?
<Gosset> I connect the PC to the monitor via HDMI
<Gosset> because the resolution is so low
<quadrathoch2> Gosset, you should be able to change it in system settings
<Gosset> I mean, I'm able to enable 1920 × 1080, but the screen is blurry
<Gosset> yes yes, I can change the resolution
<Gosset> but it's blurry when I set the maximum resolution
<quadrathoch2> Gosset, what is the resolution of the monitor?
<quadrathoch2> native*
<Gosset> 1920 × 1080
<Gosset> it's full hd
<Gosset> it's an intelligent full hd TV
<quadrathoch2> hm, was it also on an older ubuntu? or is it new for 20.04?
<Gosset> I had no problem with a previous LG Monitor
<Gosset> the problem is for 18:08 and 20.04
<Gosset> *18.04
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: share your dmesg please
<Gosset> I have no access now, it's in my village town
<Gosset> sorry my english
<Gosset> it's 5 km away xD tomorrow i'm going to the house and install ubuntu 14.04.. maybe
<Gosset> I'm downloading it already
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: 14.04 is eol
<quadrathoch2> 14.04 is not supported anymore
<Gosset> I know, but if it's just a PC for browsing email ..
<Gosset> and if I have no other options..
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: install 16.04 for a bit
<Gosset> I've tried everything today
<Gosset> look at: https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/ati-radeon-hd-5000-series/ati-radeon-hd-5450
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: and i bet your system can handle 18.04 lubuntu too
<Gosset> support until MD Catalyst™ 15.9 Proprietary Ubuntu 14.04 x86_64 Video Driver for Graphics Accelerators
<Gosset> 14.10 onwaragas onward, no support
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: did you try a lubuntu?
<Gosset> I tried Ubuntu Mate
<Gosset> with the same luck
<Gosset> thank you anyway
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: wich version of mate?
<Gosset> I think I can handle with UB 14
<Gosset> versions 18 and 20
<lotuspsychje> Gosset: try lubuntu 16.04 and 18.04
<Gosset> it's just for ocasional sessions this PC
<lotuspsychje> browsing the web on an eol version is not good Gosset
<Gosset> I bet it's riskier browsing the web on Windows 10
<lorenx> ioria, saw the video?
<Gosset> I worked on Ubuntu 12.04 since 2019 without a problem
<Gosset> well, yes, Firefox
<Gosset> Firefox support
<Gosset> the only problem with UB 12
<Gosset> :-(
<ahmedamerican> Hello, am using Ubuntu Server 20.04, how to allow SSH into the server while it's connected to OpenVPN ?
<ubunutun> Hi
<ubunutun> 5.4.35 amd64 build failed https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.4.35/
<ahmedamerican> Hello, am using Ubuntu Server 20.04, how to allow SSH into the server while it's connected to OpenVPN ?
<CrazySam> How do you stop windows in Gnome from following you around as you move the dialog boxes?
<quadrathoch2> CrazySam, do you have gnome tweaks installed?
<Gosset> thanks for your responses, good bye
<CrazySam> quadrathoch2: no
<quadrathoch2> in there you can change it, in the windows category, called atach modal dialogs
<CrazySam> quadrathoch2: no chance of doing it without this tool?
<Joel> ubuntu 20 lts, kde/plasma, I have a VPN connection that works great, but the gui provides no method to save username/password, am I missing a package that enables this behavior? I see a checkbox in various screenshots.
<quadrathoch2> CrazySam, there is theoretically dconf-editor, but that is way harder
<lorenx> CrazySam: gsettings set org.gnome.mutter attach-modal-dialogs false
<CrazySam> quadrathoch2: ok, I will have a look at gnome tweaks then. I prefer easier.
<CrazySam> lorenx: no such key
<quadrathoch2> CrazySam, just type the command in what lorenx wrote
<quadrathoch2> weird it should be there
<quadrathoch2> just tested it
<lorenx> me too tested and applied cause it was super annoying
<lorenx> there's this too actually: gsettings set org.gnome.shell.overrides attach-modal-dialogs false
<lorenx> but it seems the other worked already
<lorenx> CrazySam, what's the output of: gsettings list-recursively | grep attach
<CrazySam> lorenx: org.gnome.shell.overrides attach-modal-dialogs true
<lorenx> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<CrazySam> lorenx: org.gnome.mutter attach-modal-dialogs true
<lorenx> that's it
<lorenx> are you sureyou typed the command correctly?
<lorenx> the key is there
<CrazySam> Sorry! My bad.
<CrazySam> s/dialog/dialogs
<lorenx> good it worked ;)
<CrazySam> And it worked, yes. Thanks!
<GWM> So am I taking crazy pills here or shouldn't this work?; smbclient -L -U DOMAIN\\USER \\\\HOSTNAME I get the error DOMAIN\USER: Not enough '\' characters in service
<GWM> smbclient -V
<GWM> Version 4.3.11-Ubuntu
<GWM> I mean I am escaping all of the backslashes no?
<GWM> Google tells me I'm using the right syntax
<GWM> Share works fine I mount it via fstab, the hostname can resolve
<tomreyn> what's in fstab then?
<metalgear> hello
<metalgear> can i please get help? i have problem with wi-fi on linux mint 18, laptop is lenovo g510 network card is qualcomm atheros qca8172 fast ethernetinxi -Nn shows state: down]
<metalgear> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions to all interfaces
<tomreyn> !mint | metalgear
<ubottu> metalgear: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<GWM> I have a bunch of variants but this one works fine; //HOSTNAME/  /media/smbshare-HOST/  cifs  username=*,password=*,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,users  0  0
<Mordoc> metalgear: The gang over linuxmint-help are quite good and Hexchat in Mint will connect there by default.
<GWM> and no, adding two trailing backslashes doesn't do the trick :(
<metalgear> how am i gonna aske them if i have no internet on linux mint with hexchat
<tomreyn> GWM: smb version issues maybe?
<GWM> Hmmm there was a newer smbclient package available, haven't updated this laptp for a while, gonna reboot and try that
<GWM> tomreyn, smbclient does smb3 w/o issues AFAIK?
<GWM> SMB2 is enabled too, but time2reboot
<tomreyn> i dont really know
<FrankyGov> Evening heroes
<GWM> Let's try again
<leftyfb> metalgear: type: /join #linuxmint-help  and ask for help there
<GWM> Nope, still rip
<metalgear> channel closed
<ioria> lorenx, yes, i saw the video; at this point i suggest to remove nemo; reverse the settings (Nautilus as default) ; reboot and start over
<leftyfb> metalgear: OK, read the rest of the message you got
<lorenx> ioria, i did it many times already lol
<lorenx> ioria, maybe i'll try again with a fresh install
<ioria> lorenx, and do you have duplicate folders when nautilus is in use ?
<GWM> using -W instead of DOMAIN\\USER didn't help either
<grawity> the -L option actually takes the server name as a parameter
<CrazySam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CrazySam> Is this page up to date?
<grawity> so right now you're specifying "-U" as the server name and "DOMAIN\\USER" as the share to connect to
<ioria> CrazySam, last edited 2018-05-30 21:34:20
<rehan> hi
<CrazySam> ioria: is it good for 18.10 then? Looking to upgrade.
<GWM> Well, removing -L didn't really help and I'm going through the book "How Linux Works What Every Superuser Should Know 2nd Edition", not saying the book is wrong
<GWM> isn't wrong*
<ioria> CrazySam, try it ; but there are '2' EOL releases in the middle ; it might not work
<FrankyGov> I am using ls -l to gather information about a file which is located under /usr/bin/
<FrankyGov> and I get as result a link to this folder one level above
<FrankyGov> /usr/bin/gns3 -> ../share/gns3/gns3-gui/bin/gns3
<CrazySam> What am I supposed to do with sources.list ?
<CrazySam> "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following, with CODENAME being your release, e.g. quantal."
<CrazySam> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse
<Assid> heya..
<GWM> @grawity, You were right in the end, had some other issues
<GWM> Guess you can
<CrazySam> I don't have a line like that. Should I put it in?
<GWM> can't trust all books fully, learn something by fixing it
<tomreyn> CrazySam: you should edit all those existing *archive.ubuntu.com URLs to point to old.releases.ubuntu.com instead
<tomreyn> CrazySam: CODENAME should already be there. the correct CODENAME can be queried using    lsb_release -cs
<GWM> How smbclient supports smb v1 and doesn't auto-negotiate away from it if possible boggles the mind but ok it's working
<tomreyn> next protocol version support usually requires upgrade support within the prrotocol itself.
<Assid> anyone managed to get iptables with geoip workng ?
<tomreyn> i bet SMBv1 didnt have that
<lorenx> ioria: no, when only nautilus is in use, no duplication
<GWM> True, but it could retry on smbv2/3 as a client
<grawity> tomreyn: it did – there are like 6-7 different dialects collectively known as "SMBv1"
<Assid> xt_geoip_build seems to be outdated
<GWM> it isn't like SMB isn't a known fickle beast
<GWM> python -m SimpleHTTPServer is awesome though
<grawity> and it does simply include "SMB2.000" or something such as a supported dialect name
<GWM> books are great
<CrazySam> How do I edit? Nano?
<CrazySam> There are so many lines.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: whichever text editor works for you
<tomreyn> you only need to take care of the lines which *don't* start with a #
<tomreyn> grawity: i'm impressed that anyone knows so much about smb here. ;-)
<ioria> lorenx,  remove any trace of nemo (purge and remove .config/autostart/nemo.desktop (or  such) )
<ioria> CrazySam, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rgfdJDvCbB/
<bittyx> Hi! I want to install 20.04 on my laptop which is currently running 16.04, and I favor an "install from scratch" approach. I've always set up a separate partition for the "/home" mount point in the hopes of not having to format it when reinstalling, and understand it can work in theory, however, that would still probably leave a bunch of old useless stuff in places like `~/.config`, `~/.local`, etc. So normally I'd just backup what I need elsewhere,
<bittyx> format everything and install, and then copy stuff back. Is there a good reliable way to avoid that though?
<lorenx> ioria, i guess it's enough for today, i'll try with a clean install ine of these days... and i'll let you know ;)
<lorenx> thank you all for today
<ioria> lorenx,  ok
<bittyx> Would it be possible during installation to keep my home partition, however (assuming the same username), move the current /home/username to a subfolder of the new /home/username (e.g. /home/username/old-home) - hope that's not too confusing. My goal would be that on the new system, /home/username/.config only has the stuff from the fresh install, and my old configurations are in e.g. /home/username/old-home/.config - so I can manually move back
<bittyx> whatever I might need, and then just delete /home/user/old-home afterwards.
<CrazySam> ioria: thanks! I'm downloading some packages now. I can ignore the warning about disabled repositories?
<ioria> CrazySam, ppain use ?
<bittyx> Actually my primary goal is just to avoid having to manually backup stuff elsewhere during the reinstall.
<CrazySam> ioria: I don't know what that is. So I guess no?
<GWM> Has Canonial expressed any comments on /usr merge?
<ioria> CrazySam, can you paste those 'disabled repositories' thing ?
<quadrathoch2> bittyx, yes. but you would need to take the manual partition part into account. mount /home on the live usb, rename your old username folder and then in the partition part tell the partitioner that you want that as /home without formating
<vitalio> bittyx: experince tells that anyway you'll end up doing backup so you can reformat home anyway if it's your personal PC
<vitalio> bittyx: perso I tried this from 19.10 to 20.04 worked, but gnome-shell crashed after install so reinstalled everything anyway
<shutupfry> hello, I'm having trouble with nfs docker volumes not connecting at boot. /var/log/syslog shows "network is unreachable" for the docker containers with nfs volumes. I've checked the docker.service file and it already contains an after for network-online.target firewalld.service containerd.service. If I ssh in and restart the containers, everything
<shutupfry> comes up fine. Any suggestions?
<quadrathoch2> how does your fstab look like shutupfry
<tomreyn> shutupfry: and which ubuntu version are you running there?
<CrazySam> ioria: https://dpaste.org/rdnC/raw
<shutupfry> ubuntu 18.04 on a Pi4. They are docker nfs volumes, not fstab entries
<ioria> CrazySam, no man, you have to replace it not to append
<tomreyn> bittyx: note that you wouldn't benefit from (potential, haven't checked) file system formatting or mounting options in case things changed since then.
<ioria> CrazySam, backup you actual sources.list and repalce with what i pasted
<CrazySam> OK
<oerheks> terrible, from Cosmic EOL to Disco EOL ..
<fub> Im running ubuntu 19.10 on a thinkpad x1. I just connected airpods2 via bluetooth (via a2dp). The sound volume is very low, is there anything I can do to increase it?
<deadrom> hi
<bittyx> Thanks all, yeah it's a personal laptop, and since I'll backup just in case, and in all likelihood will need to either reformat or spend a bunch of time fiddling with everything, I'll just do it immediately and save some time.
<luna_> hey
<ioria> he wants eoan , but it wont work (probably) unless  MetaRelease.py would be changed oerheks
<deadrom> stock 18.04 install, monitor is too slow to display POST and grub, how I can I make 18.04 stop at grub?
<oerheks> deadrom, see the grub manual
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bittyx> Second question, my laptop is a ThinkPad P50 with an Intel 8260 network card. I have two separate wireless networks at home, and both work fine with 16.04. However with a 20.04 Live USB, I can connect to one just fine, but can't connect to the other one - I always get a "bad password" error prompting me to retype the password, which is definitely correct (I've checked using a different device). Seems similar to several unanswered Ask Ubuntu
<bittyx> questions, e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230922/ubuntu-20-04-lts-intel-7260-wireless-wont-connect-to-wifi-network - does anyone have an idea what could be the issue?
<bittyx> Both routers' encryptions are configured as "WPA & WPA2 Personal", and it's the same for both SSIDs on the laptop - but for some reason one is unable to authenticate.
<CrazySam> ioria: I only have your 4 lines now, and I made a backup.
<ioria> CrazySam, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<shutupfry> tomreyn and quadrathoch2 any suggestions?
<CrazySam> https://dpaste.org/RoXO/raw
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, so you have the nfs share on the host?
<CrazySam> I tried these also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<CrazySam> sudo apt-get update
<quadrathoch2> as far as I understand you
<CrazySam> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CrazySam> sudo do-release-upgrade
<CrazySam> "An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool."
<deadrom> does changing GRUB_TIMEOUT in etc defaults grub require update-grub?
<shutupfry> quadrathoch2, the nfs share is on another system on the network that has remained up through all my testing
<ioria> CrazySam, as i said ; 2 reol releases in the middle ; are you sure you don't want a fresh install ?
<oerheks> deadrom, yes
<quadrathoch2> still asking, if you mount the share on the host or the docker container?
<shutupfry> the nfs mounts are all docker volumes
<shutupfry> not host mounts
<CrazySam> ioria: I didn't get that. What do you mean? Is it not possible to upgrade?
<ioria> CrazySam, all is possible; do you understand my question ?
<genii> CrazySam: The version Cosmic upgraded to originally was Disco, but that is End Of Life too
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, just guessing, but shouldn't that be a docker issue?
<quadrathoch2> as I am dabbling right now in the dark
<shutupfry> not when the issue is dockerd is starting before the network is ready at boot
<quadrathoch2> oh you are correct
<genii> CrazySam: So the next non-EOL it sees is Eoan but it canoot upgrade to it
<shutupfry> as far as I can tell systemd after declarations just don't work
<ioria> CrazySam, if you want to jump to 19.10 (clearly not advisable) you have to modify a system file (/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UpdateManager/Core/MetaRelease.py )
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, could you post the service file?
<ioria> CrazySam, or , even worse, edit sources.list pointing to 19.10
<texla> When will Ubuntu 20.4 be available for download in softwares & updates
<shutupfry> what's the best way to post the text?
<quadrathoch2> pastebin.com shutupfry
<shutupfry> https://pastebin.com/3gyxC6px
<gildarts_> Anyone aware of an issue with certbot/certbot-nginx on 20.04? Getting an error when trying to add a new domain, was working before the update.
<lenny_lemon> i'm trying to find some help regarding internet from 3G SIM on lenovo thinkpad. I know this is ubuntu but any help with what channel I should search for? lenovo and thinkpad channels are quiet with few members there... any other channel or alternative help?
<shutupfry> sorry, I got disconnected right after I posted the link
<quadrathoch2> np, so i assume you didn't change anything in the file. so did you install docker through the repo or through the official one?
<quadrathoch2> because i installed docker through the normal repo and everything is working on a pi3
<shutupfry> no changes to the file, it's whatever came with docker.io? I didn't add any external repos. It's from the ubuntu repo
<quadrathoch2> kk so the ubuntu repo :)
<quadrathoch2> weird
<shutupfry> yes. for what it's worth I can't get an fstab nfs share to mount at boot either no matter what I try
<quadrathoch2> the only thing that you should maybe add to the service is that nfs should be up before starting docker? shutupfry
<quadrathoch2> i can't remember how it worked in ubuntu, but in debian you need to change the /etc/network/interfaces file
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, sadly ubuntu handles network differently ( in debian, debian assumes that the networkcard is hotpluggable, which interferes with _netdev)
<shutupfry> boot took much longer, still no luck
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, what did you change that it took now longer?
<shutupfry> systemctl edit docker.service and add After=nfs-client.target
<Technique> whats everyones favorite music player in ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> weird, because it should work :/ except the same issue as debian, being the network cards hotpluggable
<quadrathoch2> Technique, rhythmbox
<Technique> Thank You
<shutupfry> it's been extremely frustrating
<leftyfb> !details | gildarts_
<ubottu> gildarts_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<shutupfry> lots of reading 'should works' that just do nothing
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, let me just test something
<texla> !upgrade 20.4
<texla> How to upgrade to 20.4
<sarnold> texla: do-release-upgrade -d   should get you started
<genii> texla: LTS to LTS upgrade is not offered until after point release ( so, after 20.04.1 comes, maybe July)
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | texla
<ubottu> texla: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> wait for the official upgrade path
<texla> Thanks for the info everyone who helped
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, just to update you, fired up a vm to test it out ;)
<shutupfry> sorry, computer went to sleep again
<quadrathoch2> np shutupfry
<nichlas> can someone tip me on what I need to install on Ubuntu 20.04 to browse SMB shares. The file manager simply displays "Failed to get share list: Software caused connection to abort" when I try to access a share using the "Connect to Server" field.
<Deano59> before I disconnect! my ethernet connection keeps going down. what can I do to diagnose it?
<Deano59> I can ping the IP of my android phone.
<quadrathoch2> shutupfry, so I just tested it out on the vm and it is working fine, without issues :/
<shutupfry> ug. ok thanks
<shutupfry> maybe there's something odd about the Pi?
<quadrathoch2> even when I mount the nfs share on the host
<quadrathoch2> honestly with something this basic, (as in starting at boottime) i don't think so
<shutupfry> not like wrong with it, just different from a pi vs a full pc
<shutupfry> well, thanks
<nagyg> re
<johnjay> any way to force ubuntu to default to my tv for sound?
<johnjay> it was tolerable on 18.04 but now it seems to be actively switching my audio to line in or something
<johnjay> ok there's a line in /etc/pulse/default.pa about switch-on-connect. disabling that might work
<nagyg> does anyone have a working global protect vpn solution for Ubuntu (20.04)?
<nagyg> it seems that GP supports only 18.04
<nagyg> they have a GUI that will not start / display in 20.04
<tomreyn> this sounds like proprietary third party software - talk to those where you got it from
<nagyg> tomreyn - good idea,  if only they could help :)
<oerheks> 20.04 .. vpn .. wireguard?
<kostkon> nagyg, simplest thing you could try is to run it from the terminal, see if you'll get any error messages, inform the provider of the software about those etc
<nagyg> I managed to get openconnect with --protocol=gp working as well, strange thing is that it says the vpn is connected and I can ping a host (20% packet loss) but I cannot access the wiki hosted on it (port 80)
<sarnold> ouch
<sarnold> 20% packetloss is basically useless
<sarnold> tcp is cranky at 2-3% packetloss..
<nagyg> I retested the ping and now it is 100% for a longer period of time
<nagyg> interesting
<Ben64> certain places might stop responding to pings after a while
<deadrom> I just did a fresh install of 18.04LTS and noticed it preferably installed hwe packages. are the "old", regular packages not supported anymore?
<sarnold> deadrom: they are still supported; iirc the server installer will offer the option of using hwe or original, and the desktop installer will prefer the hwe packages
<deadrom> sarnold: I see
<Mercury> I'm running the straight gnome desktop, and on 19.10 with Xorg when I got a notification from either thunderbird or pidgin it would get automatically dismissed when I brought the application in question into focus.  Since upgrading to 20.04 (and switching to gnome on wayland just to confuse matters), that automatic dismissal has stopped working.  I don't suppose anyone knows why?
<nagyg> if I access a server behind VPN with pinging but I cannot access its port 80, how can I test what causes the problem? is it because of the VPN settings or is my vpn client shit? that's what I would like to identify
<nagyg> kostkon, I tried running the GUI from the terminal and it just hangs forever ... or at least it seems so, unfortunately their cli interface does not support saml auth
<sebsebseb> hi
<kostkon> nagyg, ok
<kostkon> sebsebseb, hi
<sebsebseb> kostkon: hi
<gonutsfordonuts> hey, every now and again something goes really wrong with my local DNS cache and i cant access some sites. the only way to fix it is to flush the DNS cache
<gonutsfordonuts> is there anything i can do to fix it?
<sarnold> is it the same sites every time? maybe their admins just don't know how dns works
<entropy_> ok im trying to install sendmail and itgs not sending emails.. i used this guide: https://tecadmin.net/install-sendmail-on-ubuntu/
<entropy_> any ideas?
<Siecje> I have installed docker using snap. How do I run the docker daemon?
<Siecje> On 20.04
<sarnold> entropy_: check your logs?
<sazawal> Hi all. I am doing ssh from my ubuntu to windows 7 pc. It was working fine with password authentication. But I changed the wifi network once and it stopped working, and now it doesn't work with the old wifi network either. I am getting an error message of "Connection to 192.168.1.x closed". With -vvv option I am getting debug1: Exit status -1073741819. Can anyone help me troubleshoot it?
<Siecje> sazawal: How do you SSH into Windows? Are you running the Linux subshell?
<sazawal> Siecje, I have installed openssh on windows, and from my linux terminal I run ssh command.
<Siecje> sazawal: Have you removed the linux computer from the known_hosts of the destination computer?
<sarnold> sazawal: can you pastebin the *entire* log? that feels like it's not the actual error
<sazawal> Siecje, Yes I did, because I got the error once, not sure how to fix it now
<sazawal> sarnold, log of -vvv?
<sarnold> sazawal: yeah
<johnjay> sigh
<johnjay> apparently that doesn't do it
<johnjay> it still goes to line audio in whenever lock screen is engaged
<johnjay> can i disable everything except my hdmi tv so PA is forced to use it?
<sazawal> sarnold, https://dpaste.org/VcAP
<Goop> What is the best network socket library for C++ for servers?
<Sven_vB> Goop, what shall that lib do for you? are you even sure about using C++ for that server?
<Sven_vB> Goop, also we should probably move that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sarnold> sazawal: oh strange; it looks like it went all the way to creating a shell session in a terminal for you
<Goop> Sven_vB, C++ is fast. I want to use C++.
<sarnold> Goop: a pal put this together, it looked nice and simple https://github.com/ahupowerdns/simplesocket/blob/master/README.md
<sazawal> sarnold, I guess it was a shell session when I was doing ssh. I had access to the windows cmd from my linux on successful connection.
<Goop> sarnold, thanks!
<sarnold> sazawal: does windows still have a windows event viewer? does it show you things in real time?
<sarnold> sazawal: I'm hoping it has some logs of *some* sort over there that can help..
<Siecje> I have installed docker using snap. How do I start the docker daemon?
<sazawal> sarnold, Yes I just found the Event Viewer in windows. Let me see where are the ssh logs. Do you have an idea?
<sarnold> sazawal: heh, no, sorry, when I left windows, it was barely on the internet :) heh
<sarnold> Siecje: you may have more luck in #snapcraft
<sazawal> sarnold, I found the log of last login, see here https://dpaste.org/GBAS
<sazawal> I am afraid it doesn't say much
<sarnold> heh, yeah
<sarnold> sazawal: does that ssh server have logs itself?
<sazawal> sarnold, hmm, not at the root of C:\Program Files\OpenSSH\
<sazawal> maybe I should try restarting the windows system
<sazawal> sarnold, Do you know if I can reset the ssh, I mean renew all the keys in the host and client system.
<sarnold> sazawal: the thing is, the keys all looked like they checked out fine, auth succeeded, etc
<CrazySam> genii: so everyone with EOL release needs to do a clean install?
<sarnold> sazawal: can you ssh from thast windows machine to that windows machine?
<CrazySam> There is no upgrade path?
<sazawal> sarnold, You mean from windows machine to linux machine?
<sarnold> sazawal: no, entirely on the windows machine, take the linux machine out of the equation :)
<sazawal> I see, let me try
<sebsebseb> CrazySam: you can upgrade a EOL release
<sarnold> CrazySam: there's some guidelines on how to upgrade from eol releases here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CrazySam> I see it's "clearly not advisable" as ioria puts it, to "jump to 19.10". Not sure why...
<genii> CrazySam: Everyone who fails to upgrade to the next release before that one also ALSO is EOL
<genii> -also
<CrazySam> genii: You mean if you fail to upgrade Cosmic to Disco before Eoan is released will have no upgrade path?
<Siecje> On 20.04 why do I see INFO Updating GRUB menu everytime I install something?
<CrazySam> sebsebseb: I was reading that earlier today, but I failed to upgrade. Cosmic is too old even for that article.
<sebsebseb> CrazySam: you  can upgrade through eol releases
<sebsebseb> I think
<sebsebseb> CrazySam: one to the next eol, to a supported
<sebsebseb> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<genii> CrazySam: Not before Eoan is released. Before Disoc it self also stops being supported and is archived in old-release, like Cosmic was when it reached it's end before it.
<sebsebseb> CrazySam: but that would be a lot of upgrading from 18.10
<sebsebseb> easier and cleaner to clean install
<sebsebseb> with 20.04
<genii> CrazySam: Releases in between LTS releases are shorter lived
<genii> But all releases overlap long enough to upgrade in a normal cycle for most users
<Jordan_U> Siecje: Please pastebin the complete output of the command you're using to install something.
<CrazySam> genii: thanks for clarifying.
<CrazySam> How do I upgrade from Cosmic to Disco then if Disco is EOL?
<CrazySam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiscoUpgrades
<CrazySam> This article is of no help to me right? Because Disco is EOL?
<sazawal> sarnold, Hey I restarted the windows system. And now doing ssh from linux to windows, it gives Host key verification failed. I was getting this once previously. See https://dpaste.org/4fiw
<sazawal> Sorry got disconnected because I changed the wifi network.
<sarnold> sazawal: oh strange -- I wonder why you get a new key? o_O
<sazawal> sarnold, Could be because I ran some ssh-keygen -R commands?
<sazawal> oh and I also ran ssh-keygen on the host computer
<sarnold> sazawal: ah, the ssh-keygen will do it
<sazawal> sarnold, What should I do now, I don't want to end up in "closed connection" message again.
<sarnold> sazawal: follow the directions to forget the old host key, reconnect, accept the new hostkey, and then we can see whether or not the reboot worked
<sazawal> sarnold, Ok so I just ran ssh-keygen -R "192.168.1.8" on linux and tried ssh again. Now I get "Connection to 192.168.1.8 closed." again :(
<sarnold> sazawal: alright, now try from windows to windows to see if you can remove the linux system from the problem
<sazawal> sarnold, Just tried windows to windows ssh. It doesn't give any output, no success or failure
<sarnold> :(
<sazawal> How can I remove all the keys from windows or generate new ones? And do the same on linux?
<sarnold> why?
<sazawal> sarnold, Maybe resetting the keys would work, as it was working earlier. I guess I messed up the keys or something.
<sazawal> I think I know what caused the problem. The ip of the linux machine on wifi network-1 is same as the ip of the windows machine on wifi network-2. I once tried connecting linux to windows when linux was in wifi network-2 and windows was in wifi network-1 (or something like that)
<sarnold> sazawal: but when you changed the keys, your connections were dropped immediately; with the original set of keys, the connections succeeded, terminals were set up, shells were started, and then the connection closed for still-unknown reasons, possibly including "the bash configuration files were broken" or "the shell doesn't run" etc
<sazawal> sarnold, I see. I never saw such an issue before
<sarnold> sazawal: me neither
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: it seems to be limited to a set of sites
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: i dont think we can blame those sys admins. this doesnt seem to be an issue for any other computer on the network. flushing DNS fixes it
<sazawal> sarnold, Let me restart the system
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: it'd be worth saving some dig output before and after flushing the routes to see what changed
<bn_x> test
<eelstrebor> anyone know why vlc launches when i attach a an external drive via usb (ubuntu 20.04)
<xcfReal> Anyone know how to make a good working bash script i need to exit if input =! not equal to y from read
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold - i suppose i can do this. the last time i asked this question here, someone else suggested i use a different DNS server. i switched it to google - i get the same issues. some new ones too - like when I flush dns caches, sometimes google tries to use their own certificate instead of passing on the one from github
<gonutsfordonuts> doesnt really seem like anyone knows how this works
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: while we are talking, slack has gone up and down for me. here is a paste with dig output for both cases: https://pastebin.com/xwR9nHLC
<gonutsfordonuts> Is it fair to say my local DNS server just decides to "forget" what the correct answer was?
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: oh fun.. right there, caught in the action..
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: line 16, the slack folks asked it to be cached for 59 seconds
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: ah ok. so...shouldnt my local DNS server look it back up after 59 seconds?
<gonutsfordonuts> if i made another request for a resource at api.slack.com
<sarnold> if you ask again within 59 seconds, your cache should still have it, and get a very quick result; after 59 seconds, your dns resolver would need to go get a new one..
<sarnold> and when it did that, it got back a "NXDOMAIN", -- to say the domain just plain doesn't exist; it'll cache this, too, but I don't know for how long
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: yeah, can confirm nslookup cant find an answer
<sarnold> oh wow, slack is using wildcard dns in some fashion, even keut2gu2ekjey8wg.slack.com has the same IP address...
<CrazySam> Upgrading to Disco...
<sarnold> CrazySam: good luck :)
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: i believe that is a catch-all for all the various workspaces they set up
<CrazySam> You know I need it. Thanks!
<gonutsfordonuts> so they dont have to set up a new DNS entry for every workspace that is registered
<sarnold> it just complicates trying to out how long negative entries are supposed to be cached
<sarnold> or, well, an actual expert would probably not be similarly confused, heh
<gonutsfordonuts> haha
<gonutsfordonuts> well i feel that
<gonutsfordonuts> again, the last time i was on here, someone suggested the problem was somewhere else
<sarnold> dang they've got a cleanish looking https://dnsviz.net/d/api.slack.com/dnssec/ results too
<sarnold> normally that thing is glowing red with errors ..
<gonutsfordonuts> given my laptop is the only machine in the house that seems to have this issue - im inclined to think it has something to do with how local dns is configured and not my router/or another DNS server somewhere
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: so, is it still returning NXDOMAIN for you? how do you clear the cache? what do you get afterwards?
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: gonna answer in order here
<CrazySam> "System upgrade is complete."
<sazawal> sarnold, Its not working, is there anything more I can try?
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: is it still return NXDOMAIN: no I dont believe so. I'm doing the lookup by `nslookup api.slack.com` I get `Address: 127.0.0.53#53  ** server can't find api.slack.com: NXDOMAIN` in response
<sarnold> sazawal: sorry,I'm out of ideas :( you'll have to find someone more familiar with windows than me, I'm afraid
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: how do I clear the cache: `sudo resolvectl flush-caches`
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: what do I get afterwards: All my busted sites seem to come back for the most part. Works as normal then at some point in the future sites will break again (maybe after TTLs expire? might be something for me to look into)
<CrazySam> Next up is Eoan upgrade. Will leave that for the next day.
<sazawal> sarnold, alright.
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: heh, sorry, for the 'after', I meant to pastebin the dig output of it working
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: oh sure thing, one second
<napk1n> hey guys how can I check my crontab script logs?
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: https://pastebin.com/wDqKxWCs new paste. After digging a few times, the TTL counter will go down. Ive seen it referesh once properly
<sarnold> napk1n: cron sends emails when things don't work; check /var/spool/mail/* files maybe?
<sazawal> sarnold, Hey one new observation. You know the sftp://username@ipaddress via nautilus? It is working for me from linux to windows pc, and not the regular ssh via terminal. This is strange.
<sarnold> sazawal: hmm; is it configured to support *only* sftp ?
<sazawal> sarnold, I didn't particularly do such a setup for sftp. Now I am unsure if ssh was actually working previously or not, I had been using sftp only for some days. The sftp stopped working when I changed the wifi network and that made me check the ssh via terminal.
<pqatsi> Hello! I did a fresh install of ubuntu 20.04 to a Dell Notebook with Optimus support (NVidia MX150). I selected proprietary repos on install and after reboot, nvidia driver got automatically selected. But I cant find where I can switch VGA (Its just the right click, run with dedicated graphics?) and I cant proof until now the switch (Running steam from ubuntu store/snap did not reported anything on
<pqatsi> nvidia-smi)
<pqatsi> So, there is any place where how to handle nvidia optimus with 20.04 is documented I can read? Also, someone can help-me to get this working properlly?
<pqatsi> (Also, another symptom, run firefox with dedicated graphics disables webgl, even forcing the usage disabling blacklist)
<napk1n> k gave up trying to find crontab logs
<napk1n> anyways here is my issue, I think I created an infinite loop in the crontab script I set up
<napk1n> how can I stop it ?
<napk1n> would a server restart stop it ?
<pqatsi> napk1n: tried journalctl --boot ?
<pqatsi> About stop, you can kill what is looping inside you job
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: so it is stable for now. this is pretty typical. after awhile dig wont return anything, nslookup wont return anything. i have no idea what causes the switch in behaviour to DNS just freaking out and dying. is there any other service i should be looking at?
<sarnold> napk1n: ps auxw  to see what's running, kill pid .. to ask it nicely to stop; kill -9 pid to tell it to stop
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: it's possible journalctl will have some messages from systemd-resolved, but that thing seems to log a lot of useless stuff, and not enough useful stuff
<gonutsfordonuts> sarnold: fair enough. i appreciate your help btw - looks like youre carrying the channel here :P
<napk1n> sarnold k that worked xd lol had 3 instances of it running non stop
<gonutsfordonuts> my understanding on how DNS is handled on ubuntu is pretty poor. probably worth upskilling there a bit so i can troubleshoot these issues myself
<sarnold> napk1n: the run-one package has some commands that can help prevent running several copies of something out of crontabs
<sarnold> gonutsfordonuts: heh, same here, I don't know resolvectl stuff well enough
<sarnold> and not nearly enough dnssec..
<johnjay> kill -9 pid to order it to stop, alt-printscr-b to appeal to the kernel to stop it
<cluelessperson_> so I'm trying out nicing different processes in ubuntu
<cluelessperson_> and it seems to help with the studying
<nightBulb> whois nightBulb
<nightBulb> sorry typo
<euxneks> so! 20.04! has anyone received the notice to update on their desktops yet? it looks like this file online needs to include a new 20.04 entry but I still only see 19.10 as the latest http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> i would wait ..
<euxneks> oh!
<euxneks> I thought it was released already, my bad!
<euxneks> @oerheks, thanks for the clarification
<sarnold> euxneks: it's released, but that file is used to prompt to people to upgrade
<euxneks> hrm.. what about from 19.10 though?
<euxneks> (I'm on 19.10)
<sarnold> euxneks: yeah lately I've been thinking that we ought to remove the -d requirement for upgrading to just-released versions
<euxneks> o/ thanks for the info
<ceska>  hey. How to set back defaults relatined to Python in system? I think I;ve brake my system with trying to change defaults. Sure I'm Kubuntu, but I guess this is not realy diferent? Thanks in advance.
#ubuntu 2020-04-28
<ceska> I;m on 18.04
<ahmedamerican> is it possible to connect to `openvpn server` without being root ?
<sarnold> this feels like something networkmanager can probably do
<eelstrebor> i've been using unbound with dnscrypt-proxy - they don't do any name resolution after a reboot until i run resolvconf -u from the cli (ubuntu 20.04)
<eelstrebor> why isn't that done automajically?
<bray90820> How would I make anything added to my samba server on 20.04 have the permissions I am adding from MacOX Windows and ubuntu itself
<doug16k> bray90820, that should be setting acls on the files, it should just work if you have samba configured to use the connected user's user and group
<doug16k> the permisssions set from windows at least
<bray90820> It doesn't
<bray90820> I coped a file that was 777 from the share to MacOS deleted it on the share then copied it back its whatever number this is
<bray90820> drwxr-xr-x
<bray90820> And nobody is the owner
<bray90820> doug16k:
<doug16k> you probably have a mask setup
<euxneks> drwxr-xr-x is 755 iirc
<doug16k> if you want to allow people to make those you need to set the mask to 777
<doug16k> by default it prevents people making excessively permissive mode bits
<bray90820> How would I change teh mask
<doug16k> world write is basically crazy
<bray90820> Because I think I already have to be honest
<Ben64> yeah why would you want that
<doug16k> in your samba.conf, under [your-share-name-here]
<Ben64> having everything 777 is a terrible idea
<bray90820> It's my own personal server so it's fine
<doug16k> I am not saying make anything 777
<Ben64> basically lets anyone and anything edit or delete your files
<doug16k> he wants 777 mask so if a user commands it, it obeys
<Ben64> but why
<doug16k> bad idea I agree
<bray90820> I am the only one using it so I don't care
<Ben64> but why do you need it
<Ben64> what's the goal here
<cluelessperson_> I need help with something.
<cluelessperson_> My load average is only 1.5 or so across the board.
<cluelessperson_> memory is showing 6/7.61GB
<cluelessperson_> swap 1.8/8GB
<bray90820> I already have the line "create mask = 0777" is what I have in my samba conf so shouldn't it make everything 777?
<cluelessperson_> but I get this constant stuttering and it's driving me insane
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: are you seriously 1.8 gigabytes into swap?
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, apparently?
<sarnold> ouch
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: run vmstat 1 from a terminal and keep on eye on the si and so columns -- are those a steady series of zeroes, or are they non-zero?
<johnjay> is there some way to tell linux to terminate programs if you reach 6/7GB of mem used?
<johnjay> that might come in handy
<bray90820> doug16k: I already have the line "create mask = 0777" is what I have in my samba conf so shouldn't it make everything 777?
<doug16k> bray90820, that means, take the mode that the program gave to their call to open, and mask it with 777.. if the program commanded to create a file with 755 then 755 & 777 is still 755
<cluelessperson_> johnjay, yes
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, currently 0s
<cluelessperson_> sometimes spike a bit
<doug16k> bray90820, that is for forcing bits to *zero*, not for forcing anything to 1
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: when it's non-zero, that shows swap being saved to disk (so, swap out) or swap being read back from disk (si, swap in)
<bray90820> So what should I do then?
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: you want those numbers to be zeros, always
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, I'm confused becaues in htop, nothing seems to killing me, so I don't know what to fix
<Ben64> bray90820: why do you need 777
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, it's not always 0
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, it's usually 0
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: eight gigs of memory is apparently not enough for everything you're trying to do
<bray90820> Ben64: Does it matter why I want 777?
<Ben64> yes
<bray90820> Why?
<Ben64> maybe there is a better solution for the actual issue you're trying to solve
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, _ALL_ I have open are irc, webstorm, 15 chromium tabs, and a terminal
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: can you elaborate on 'stuttering'
<bray90820> I want everything to have the same permissions of 777 when I add it to my server I am the only one using it so having everything 777 doesn't mattter
<doug16k> bray90820, are you really trying to grant a certain user or group permissions that override the user/group/mode ?
<Ben64> not really an answer to my question
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, especially while using chrome, every few seconds, especially while opening new tabs, my inteface keeps freezing up, and CPU is hitting 100% on every single thread.
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: neat!!!
<Ben64> i've been having a very similar thing
<cluelessperson_> bray90820, it's called "user/permission squash"
<bray90820> What I want is to have everything be readable writeable and executable from everywhere
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: what cpu, gpu, and are you on chrome or chromium?
<doug16k> bray90820, you can make that happen with acls
<bray90820> How?
<bray90820> doug16k:
<doug16k> you could set a default acl on all the directories in that directory tree, that grant you rwx on everything
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: also what ubuntu version
<bray90820> What do you mean?
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8265U CPU @ 1.60GHz
<cluelessperson_> sarnold, so is ram really the problem here? :/
<cluelessperson_> and it's an NVME SSD, I'd think swap would not be an issue either.
<Ben64> doubt it, i think whatever you're experiencing is what i've been seeing
<Ben64> it just started for me recently
 * cluelessperson_ tries firefox
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: D:
<Ben64> i was trying to figure this out with you
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, I don't know what I'm supposed to do here.
<Ben64> what ubuntu version, gpu, and chrome or chromium
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, Version 81.0.4044.122 (Official Build) snap (64-bit)
<mesaboogie> snap... hrm...
<Ben64> that's like... 1/6th of what I asked
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, I'm compiling
<Ben64> ok
<sarnold> cluelessperson_: it's a real possibility -- check smem output on your system to try to get a feeling for how much each process is consuming of your memory
<Ben64> sarnold: I have 32GB and been seeing the same behavior on my system
<sarnold> Ben64: heh, are you also running four times as much stuff? :) heh
<cluelessperson_> what's that command to upload all your hardware/software versioning and such?
<sarnold> support folks use sosreport, but .. it's *huge*. way too much.
<Ben64> sarnold: not quite
<mesaboogie> inxi -Fxxxrzc0 | nc termbin.com 9999
<mesaboogie> then share link
<mesaboogie> cluelessperson_: ^^^
<Ben64> I *think* I solved it today, but not sure yet
<cluelessperson_> mesaboogie, thanks
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, https://termbin.com/sqq3
<sarnold> Ben64: during the focal dev cycle, I saw some really inexplicable swap use, and stalls that could last a minute or so.. but the kernel I'm running now (I think it's focal's release kernel) has been rock solid for me
<sarnold> I'd heard of similar issues in eoan, I wonder if the fixes have made it to eoan or not
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: ok so the only thing we have in common is chrome
<Ben64> i'd guess it's a chrome bug, so far everything seems ok since I turned off hardware acceleration, maybe give that a shot
<Ben64> also, are you running discord? that uses the chromium engine and also has hardware acceleration as an option, turned that off, and so far everything has been smooth today
<Synx_hm> How can i tell if ive installed the am using the correct nvidia drivers? Under a normal 20.04 install all works without issue, but i have to do a debootstrap install because im using ZFS encrypted on root, and when i installed 'apt install ubuntu-desktop' the boot freezes unless i add 'nosetmode' to my kernel boot options, i assume this is because
<Synx_hm> i am using the open source drivers even though i have installed the nvidia proprietary drivers
<bray90820> Ben64: I would much prefer to make everything 777 then to do something else if you can help me with that
<Synx_hm> s/installed the am/installed an am/
<Ben64> Synx_hm: 'lshw -c video' check the driver=<foo>  part to see currently running driver for the card
<Synx_hm> Ben64, thanks do you know what package lshw is part of? i dont seem to have it
<sarnold> Synx_hm: someone reported good success with this method last week https://linsomniac.gitlab.io/post/2020-04-09-ubuntu-2004-encrypted-zfs/
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, well it's chrome tabs that are taking up all the cpu
<sarnold> Synx_hm: it looks way less annoying that the debootstrap approach :)
<sarnold> Synx_hm: (though this user did have trouble when the password of choice had bash metachars in it :)
<Ben64> cluelessperson_: yes, i had the same experience
<Ben64> Synx_hm: sudo apt install lshw :)
<sarnold> Synx_hm: lspci -v also incldues eg "Kernel driver in use:" but that doesn't describe the xorg drivers..
<Synx_hm> Ben64; forgive my stupidity tried 'apt install lshw' right away but without sudo DOH
<Synx_hm> driver=nouveau
<Synx_hm> any idea if thats the opensource driver?
<Synx_hm> perhaps i should google ha
<Synx_hm> yup appears to be the opensource driver version
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, how di dyou solve it?
<Ben64> turned off hw acceleration on both chome and discord
<Ben64> I haven't been able to get the cpu usage to spike since then, but i'm not 100% sure it's fixed
<Ben64> it's at the very least better than it was
<Synx_hm> sarnold, ill check out that guide thanks for the heads up, i mostly used the zfs on linux github wiki for how to do it minus encryption, just had to fix an error in their initramfs update bit
<Ben64> Synx_hm: indeed
<sarnold> Synx_hm: the wiki guide is wonderful but it took me all night and I made three or four mistakes that took me hours to find and fix :)
<Synx_hm> sarnold; amen!!! i botched the efi partition and put it where i had intended to put my swap partition boy was that confusing to sort out
<Synx_hm> when i finally fixed it and rebooted to find my efi partition gone i realized what i had done
<sarnold> I screwed up , vs . in my crypttab. I think. HOURS.
<Synx_hm> ahh you using luks crypt i assume?
<sarnold> yeah
<Synx_hm> i decided to go with native zfs encryption since the SIMD fixes should be in the 20.04 kernel backports
<sarnold> oh nice
<sarnold> I did my install on disco, I think, so zfs encryption wasn't yet an option. I'm slightly thinking of redoing my install to get the zfs native encryption instead, but a reinstall is SO MUCH work..
<Synx_hm> we'll see how nice it is when i dont f' some other part of this setup haha
<sarnold> hehe
<Synx_hm> Ben64, thanks for the help!
<unknownTX> who can help my mind with scanning and repairing an external exfat drive for errors
<unknownTX> so ive been duckduckgoing and just cant get this figured correctly. scanning a usb hard drive for errors and repairing them when the fs is exfat...
<sarnold> there's a good chance the only reasonable fsck for exfat is on a windows system
<sarnold> if you're doing file recovery, I've had good luck with autopsy / sleuthkit a decade ago; it might be able to work with exfat too
<oerheks> never done that on linux with exfat fuse and utils.  and is not in the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<oerheks> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/fsck.exfat.8.html
<oerheks> Note that it cannot repair corrupted FS,
<oerheks>        it just reports found errors.
<genii> exfat driver git says it can fix some things since v1.3.0 Sept 2018
<genii> !info exfat-utils
<oerheks> yes, i read that as limited.
<ubottu> exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (eoan), package size 39 kB, installed size 227 kB
<genii> oerheks: Maybe FreeDOS
<sarnold> o_O
<sarnold> that would surprise me greatly :)
<unknownTX> thanks, i cant wait to just get that exfat out of my life
<unknownTX> i was trying to fix it in a windows in virtualbox but that was just problematic with getting the drive mounted and last attempt at scanning was like 370 hours.. that cannot be correct
<sarnold> if the drive itself is bad, it might be spending forever trying to read and re-read sectors over and over again
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, oh that's what I did
<cluelessperson_> just now
<cluelessperson_> and it seems fixed
<sarnold> Ben64,cluelessperson_, woo :) wonderful
<Ben64> yay
<Ben64> also, boo bug
<unknownTX> man no verbose mode for exfatfsck
<unknownTX> so it sits there and i dont know what its doing...
<unknownTX> exfatfsck checks an exFAT file system for errors. It can repair some of them.
<sarnold> you could run vmstat 1 to see how much reads and writes are going on; or try biotop-bpfcc https://github.com/iovisor/bcc/blob/master/tools/biotop_example.txt to see which processes are doing io
<unknownTX>  thanks
<ahmedamerican> am using Ubuntu server 20.04, I've installed ExpressVPN on it but the SSH session got disconnect once i connect to VPN, how can i allow SSH while server connected to VPN and persist it if i reboot the server?
<sarnold> ahmedamerican: that sounds like your vpn routes supercede the route you were using for ssh
<unknownTX> it just finished scanning a 2TB drive with 650GB full and said no errors but a windows program said there was...
<sarnold> ahmedamerican: there's a few approaches: (a) if the ssh connection shouldn't be using the VPN, then reconfigure the VPN so it doesn't publish that wide a route, and use a narrower route
<sarnold> ahmedamerican: (b) replace ssh with mosh, which can probably cope, because it's using disconnected UDP packets and both endpoints try to contact the other endpoint often -- and will CHANGE endpoints, if necessary, to stay attached
<smithsr93> Hello, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu and I am trying to run down a few log errors 1)Couldn't parse dbx signatures: -74 2) usb 3-3.4: 2:1: cannot get freq at ep 0x1 tried google search but did not find any recent reference due to release of 20.04
<ahmedamerican> sarnold alright, i will have a look into that now
<ahmedamerican> Thank you
<Synx_hm> Ben64, any idea why x isn't taking my driver update, lshw still shows the old driver, the xorg.conf does not however and ive rebooted
<Synx_hm> if its better to just ask another question i can do that too
<Synx_hm> oh do i need to be running a hwe kernel
<Ben64> Synx_hm: maybe ask the channel, i'm gonna be in and out tonight
<Synx_hm> rgr thanks
<Ben64> but see if you can load the module yourself, "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<agris> Does anybody here have a Cisco account and would be willing to help me get some firmware files?
<genii> agris: That's not an Ubuntu support issue. Maybe try ##hardware channel
<rdh> Hello, i have a package that requires qt4 gui... i tried installing libqtgui4, but i guess it is no longer in the package manager... how can i get this installed.
<leftyfb> rdh: what release of Ubuntu?
<rdh> 20.04
<leftyfb> rdh: looks like you might want qt4-x11
<leftyfb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/qt4-x11
<rdh> yea i do not have that in my package list
<rdh> I do not have any of the packages in that list actually...
<rdh> Oh ya... at the bottom says there is no release for it
<leftyfb> oh, my bad
<leftyfb> Sorry, I'm not sure
<rdh> maybe i can use another tree
<rdh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.8.7+dfsg-7ubuntu3
<rdh> maybe i can just manually install
<rdh> ya, looks like ill build it from source
<makesart> Hello. I'm hoping someone can assist.     I was upgrading Ubuntu Studio 19.10 to 20.04 via bash. Toward the end, on a file compare I clumsily bumped a wrong key and lost the upgrade process from the screen. I have the PID (shows locked), how can I restore it to the screen or finish it? I don't have screen, retty or reptyr installed. Can anyone
<makesart> help? Thanks.
<agris> Would someone with a cisco account mind providing some firmware files for me?
<Synx_hm> Having some issues with the nvidia-driver for X. I've installed the latest driver, and blacklisted the old opensource modules and updated initramfs but nothing i do seems to keep X from using the nouveau drivers
<Haxxa> I'll be honest Ubuntu 20.04 has been the buggy release I have ever dealt with: Bugs noticed: deluge is broken to TLS 1.1 use and Python 3.8 incompatibility, sudo causes errors under LXC containers, ubuntu also has host binding issues under lxc containers. Strange to have so many bugs in an LTS
<Haxxa> *buggiest
<guiverc> Haxxa, are those issues reported on a Bug tracker?  Devs can only fix reported bugs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs)
<Haxxa> guiverc I fixed them myself they are reported upstream
<guiverc> Thank you for reporting them !
<Haxxa> Like newest Deluge app  works using dev branch and disabling TLS 1.1
<Haxxa> TLS requirement is interesting as it breaks deluge and error message is less thean helpful
<Haxxa> I don't know how Ubuntu dev works but are packages adding to repo early if issue is breaking application entirely
<ahmedamerican> how to save that ip rule and routes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xW733kBYCv/ to /etc/iptables/rules.v4 ? i tried to put the rules before commit word but it's not make any effect to the system
<lotuspsychje> Haxxa: every Os has bugs worked on, also keep in mind its yourself that has chosen to install 20.04 early instead of waiting for the LTS way when 20.04.1 comes out
<guiverc> Haxxa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule shows schedule and various freeze dates, bug reports (launchpad for ubuntu bugs) are used to make devs aware; but deluge for example is 'universe' so someone needs to be told to grab & implement patch via bug report; or request to upgrade package generally
<aaron_m> If I have a separate /home partition, is it safe to run the ubuntu 18.04 installer to downgrade from 20.04? As in, reinstall the OS on / but leave /home alone.
<Lvl4Sword> Trying to assist someone that has Ubuntu 20.04 LTS installed and they get ... The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/iaz/battery-status/ubuntu focal Release' does not have a Release file.
<Lvl4Sword> What should the next steps be here?
<r2b2nz> Lvl4Sword: It's from 2015 but it probably still applies given that PPA hasn't been updated since 2011 :) https://askubuntu.com/questions/609045/unable-to-update-battery-status-ppa
<Lvl4Sword> I was just about to post https://launchpad.net/~iaz/+archive/ubuntu/battery-status :D
<Lvl4Sword> Which looks rather old, as you said
<lotuspsychje> Lvl4Sword: reccomended to install software from the official ubuntu repos
<ahmedamerican> can you please guide me with that ? https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/583005/ubuntu-presist-ip-rules-and-routes
<r2b2nz> I haven't used a laptop with Ubuntu but pretty sure there's already a built-in battery status provided anyway these days?
<Lvl4Sword> They said they didn't install it, so I'm not sure where they got it from
<Lvl4Sword> But yeah, that's some old software
<Lvl4Sword> r2b2nz, Appreciate the assistance! Thanks for your help
<Intelo> For ubuntu compatibility, Which cheapest graphics card have multi display heads and can have multiseat?
<cluelessperson_> Ben64, no lag still. :D
<snappy> I have ubuntu 18.04 LTS, when I run do-release-upgrade it says there are no LTS versions I can upgrade to? I was hoping to upgrade to 20.04 LTS
<StevenJayCohen> My finger slipped while using aptitude. I didn't delete everything, but I seem to have marked just about everything for removal or something, now when running apt autoremove, I see this: https://pastebin.com/StZ9aeiH
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | snappy
<ubottu> snappy: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<StevenJayCohen> snappy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr3HA3jw1vg
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: The latest updates for 20.04 fixed the .deb files
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I have just tested it
<snappy> Thanks
<aaron_m> If I have a separate /home partition, is it safe to run the ubuntu 18.04 installer to downgrade from 20.04? As in, reinstall the OS on / but leave /home alone.
<DarwinElf> on 18.04 w/apache2, should I have seen other directories in /var/www , like /var/www/icons , or were they all removed?
<mesaboogie> StevenJayCohen: synaptics -> edit -> unmark all
<mesaboogie> synaptic*
<securerootd> Hello
<proceEd> Hello. I have an ubuntu webserver on AWS that runs PHP. when configuring my PHP version in bash I have it set to 7.4.5 but when I use phpinfo() function on a webpage it says I am running 7.2. What gives with that?
<ttytwister> Hello. I've got one SSD with Ubuntu 18.04 installed. This disk is fully encrypted (special option during Ubuntu installation). Now I've bought another SSD. I want it to be encrypted too with the same password. BUT, I want Ubuntu to ask me for the password only once - during computer launching. It is possible?
<feisar> ttytwister: I'm pretty sure I've done that in the past but can't remember the details. You'll need to understand LUKS and the cryptsetup command (and probably LVM too)
<enkindle> is server 20.04 not available for upgrading 18.04 yet?
<guiverc> enkindle, the 18.04 -> 20.04 upgrade isn't offered for LTS users until after 20.04.1 is released, as LTS users usually want stability.  (it's not ISO release either, but a few days usually after)
<zhanx> enkindle, you can force it if you want to be cutting edge and maybe break stuff
<enkindle> ooh, i thought i read something that it was released, my bad
<enkindle> dont manage your stuff stoned, it...it's bad
<zhanx> lol its all good
<lotuspsychje> enkindle: a good aproach is a spare box to test the next LTS versions new features, and keep your other machines stable the LTS way
<enkindle> aye, i was gonna update a secondary, but ill wait for a full release
<lotuspsychje> yeah upgrade in production is great how guiverc explained
<enkindle> lol if you knew how much we do in production that we shouldnt...ugh
<vlt> ttytwister: Fairly easy: You can have up to 8 password slots in a LUKS header. Put the same password as for your first LUKS device in one slot. Then create a random key file, use it for a second slot, put it somewhere on your main file system and edit /etc/crypttab accordingly.
<lotuspsychje> enkindle: feel free to idle around #ubuntu-server always handy to have helping volunteers in the server business
<lotuspsychje> proceEd: for you too, try #ubuntu-server cool helping channel
<vlt> ttytwister: (The first slot password thing is only to meet your "encrypted with the same password" requirement.)
<enkindle> hahah, im not sure i should be giving advice
<enkindle> i've completly broken the machine i was going to upgrade
<enkindle> apparently i didn't reinstall grub after setting up mdadm and now it wont boot
<enkindle> so that's fun
<neure> hi
<lotuspsychje> enkindle: i meant it the way around, if you need help sometime :p
<enkindle> ahhhh
<jackhum> recently during do-release upgrade -d command , my network failed to download all the packages.  Now i am getting install all the updates before running this command , can anyone tell me how can i resume my package downloads for jumping from 18.04 to 20.04 lts
<FH_thecat> where can I get the ubuntu netboot images for PXE install
<FH_thecat> for the new Ubuntu 20.04
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | jackhum try this, see if apt spits out errors
<ubottu> jackhum try this, see if apt spits out errors: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<jackhum> lotuspsychje: during apt upgrade i am getting a lot of packages which need to be upgraded and it shows about 700 MB of downloads, but the problem is , my internet connection got broken during release upgrade -d command . now i am scared if i do upgrade, wouldnt it break my system by installing some packages?
<lotuspsychje> jackhum: does your connection work again right now?
<StatelessCat> Hi
<enkindle> great, i think my fstab is busted
<RattleBattle79> Will ZFS be the default filesystem for Ubunt 22.04? The  ZFS snapshot feature with apt install seems to be the start of something awesome
<ducasse> probably not, but way too early to tell
<feisar> I'm really intrigued by the auto healing, I'd like to try it out on my home server
<feisar> (of silent corruption)
<solarliner> Hi, I have a problem with 20.04 - I installed the new version fresh (no upgrade from 19.10) and my computer seems to freeze when about to go to sleep. I can reproduce the behavior by manually suspending the laptop while "lock on suspend" and "automatically lock the screen" parameters are on, however when they're off, manual suspending and resuming works correctly, but automatic suspend still results in the computer freezing
<solarliner> I don't really know how to start troubleshooting the issue since when it freezes, the screen is off
<lotuspsychje> feisar: ubuntu server?
<feisar> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> feisar: try #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> solarliner: what you can do is leave a: journalctl -f open and see what happens, and share a pastebin of your dmesg here to the volunteers
<solarliner> I wouldn't be able to see that when the freeze happens though
<lotuspsychje> solarliner: see also /var/crash logs there's always something to trace somewhere
<solarliner> Hm, I am seeing appimagelauncherd crashing a lot though
<lotuspsychje> solarliner: installed manual from git?
<solarliner> No, using the bionic deb from AppImageLauncher
<solarliner> hm, so it's not an issue related to 20.04 https://github.com/TheAssassin/AppImageLauncher/issues/304
<solarliner> Anyway I'll disable it and see if that solves the issue (unlikely I think, but worth a shot)
<lotuspsychje> solarliner: could you share your dmesg please? suspend issues can also be acpi related
<solarliner> Not sure how readable it's going to be, but here goes: https://pastebin.com/F2BC4wED
<Exagone313> Hi, is there an official Ubuntu documentation page that tells that upgrading from previous LTS should wait for the point release (3 months after "final" release)?  It seems to be common belief but I don't see a page in the wiki about that.  PointRelease is a dead link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<Exagone313> I believe that graphical update manager doesn't make the upgrade but I can't check myself
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | solarliner
<ubottu> solarliner: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> solarliner: another idea is to test suspend on a new user just as a test
<solarliner> Not sure how I can update my BIOS, actually haven't searched for it, but I can definitely try a new user now
<solarliner> brb
<solarliner> lotuspsychje: I can definitely suspend/resume with another user, thanks for the idea! So it seems it's related to my user configuration then
<solarliner> That makes the AppImage daemon issue the most likely cause
<n3wt0n> what is the directory of trash?
<mra90> where is the dictionary.txt file on ununtu?
<mra90> the checkpatch.pl is asking for it under /usr/share/codespell/dictionary.txt
<zhanx> mra90, is codespell installed?
<mra90> zhanx, not sure
<mra90> probably not
<zhanx> well sudo apt install codespell and it should install all this https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/codespell/filelist
<mra90> but how is that this works on windows but doesn't on ubuntu
<zhanx> two different systems
<zhanx> way way different
<mra90> but the same screept
<mra90> script sory
<zhanx> same front end to you yes
<mra90> I mean checkpatch.pl is what it is no matter the OS
<zhanx> read the file in an editor and say thatt
<zhanx> that*
<mra90> okay it probably distinguish between different systems
<ren0v0> Hi, I'm trying to boot 20.04 USB but it's crashing laptop (turning it off)
<ren0v0> It gets to screen where it says something about checking disk, then dies, is this a known bug?
<zhanx> ren0v0, efi boot?
<ren0v0> my laptop has 18.04 on it, and its in legacy mode, secure boot is off
<zhanx> what make the bootable usb?
<zhanx> made/make/how
<ren0v0> sandisk
<ren0v0> ubuntu startup disk creator
<zhanx> try unetbootin
<ren0v0> ok sure
<ren0v0> used it planty of times before but also used this default ubuntu one
<zhanx> same here but never once got a startup disk creator to work here
<ren0v0> :D
<ren0v0> ok brb
<zhanx> waiting the 3d printer so will be here
<ren0v0> zhanx, it says "missing operating system, selected boot device failed" ?
<zhanx> micro sd card?
<ren0v0> nope
<ren0v0> let me try once more formatting it first
<zhanx> gparted wipe it
<ren0v0> yea i am
<ren0v0> msdos ext4
<zhanx> no
<zhanx> fat32
<zhanx> whole thing
<ren0v0> still think this is 20.04 issue
<ren0v0> it was loading and crashed, and i've done this 100 times before
<zhanx> might ne
<zhanx> be
<guiverc> ren0v0, I'd trying booting the thumb-drive on another box (and only try ubuntu), if it fails on the other box too (validation) I'd assume it was a bad write, or flawed ISO (did you verify ISO checksum)?
<guiverc> s/I'd/I'd be/ ^
<ren0v0> guiverc, i've not even got to the "install or try" screen yet!
<zhanx> aka guiverc verify checksum?
<ren0v0> guiverc, md5 checks out
<genhaoqi> md5sum xxx
<ren0v0> ya
<ren0v0> ea28c4fd933be55f9f01a5fa9e868490 *ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<guiverc> yes, if the second box does exactly the same thing - I'd bet the thumb-drive or ISO write to thumb-drive failed..
<ren0v0> guiverc, well this will be 4th write to USB drive, so lets see
<ren0v0> if not i'll grab another
<guiverc> if you boot the thumb-drive on the other box and it's flawless; it's something specific to the box you want to install it on
<ren0v0> yea i get that but i can't shutdown this box right now
<ren0v0> i have another laptop actually so can try that, but will rule out the USB drive first
<genhaoqi> can not shutdown?
<ren0v0> nope :)
<CrazySam> What software is responsible for displaying upgrade details in Ubuntu terminal?
<ren0v0> no need to go into the reason, i just can't right now
<genhaoqi> cut down the power
<ren0v0> CrazySam, software-properties-common ?
<CrazySam> Continue [yN]  Details [d]
<CrazySam> This is the prompt I get.
<ren0v0> for what ?
<CrazySam> Upgrade
<ren0v0> i'm not sure what the question is
<CrazySam> do-release-upgrade
<ren0v0> correct, if you want to upgrade press y :)
<genhaoqi> d for details
<CrazySam> Well I'm curious how it opens this new detail page.
<ren0v0> it'll be in terminal the output
<CrazySam> I press d and some new page opens up.
<CrazySam> I have to press q to quit.
<CrazySam> Is that Nano?
<genhaoqi> then?
<ren0v0> part of software-properties i would assume
<CrazySam> OK
<ren0v0> no idea what you are on about tbh :D does it matter?
<CrazySam> It does not. Just curious how it is able to do what it does. :)
<geirha> Perhaps it was less, the pager?
<ren0v0> could be ncurses, i've not seen the screen ebfore
<CrazySam> Does the Terminal itself have a text editor?
<ren0v0> there are lots of text editors
<genhaoqi> no,that just a press
<genhaoqi> use q to quit
<genhaoqi> like vim
<genhaoqi> but not a editors
<CrazySam> Yeah it remind me of vim.
<CrazySam> ":q"
<enkindle> Ok, so, i fucked up converting my main drive to mdadm raid, didn't update my fstab. I booted with a live cd, got the fstab set up, managed to boot in maintience console. updated grub
<enkindle> but now it always boots to maintience console
<genhaoqi> how to quit vim is a big problem :)
<guiverc> language please enkindle
<geirha> inedeed, almost as hard as quiting emacs
<enkindle> sorry
<zhanx> what did enkindle say wrong?
<genhaoqi> did u remove the cd?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | zhanx
<ubottu> zhanx: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<zhanx> oh so you need to thought police him?
<martiansoul> how to install GraphicsMagick++  on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: please only ubuntu questions here
<CrazySam> The view I get when I press "d" for details (Continue [yN]  Details [d]) is something like a text editor, like vim. But I can't edit anything. It lists packages that will be upgraded and packages that will be installed (new=?)
<zhanx> lotuspsychje, that word is not in the guidelines
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: come join to #ubuntu-discuss if you want to discuss it
<geirha> CrazySam: still sounds like the pager, less
<zhanx> or we agree that the guidelines are there and you enforce the words they don't allow as they wrote out and call it good
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: stop
<geirha> try  less ~/.bashrc  to see if it looks the same
<guiverc> enkindle, I can't help sorry, but the only thing I can think of is that you still have issues in your fstab
<genhaoqi> martiansoul: sudo apt install xxx
<ren0v0> genhaoqi, just crashing still :(
<ren0v0> do i need to enable secure boot ?
<guiverc> please stay on-topic zhanx
<zhanx> i was on topic per your comment guiverc unless your comment was not on topic and outside the guidelines
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > zhanx
<ubottu> zhanx, please see my private message
<CrazySam> geirha: package name?
<geirha> CrazySam: which package installs less, you mean?  check with   dpkg -S bin/less
<genhaoqi> less is a only read vim
<geirha> yeah, which fits with CrazySam's descriptions so far
<zhanx> !discuss > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<CrazySam> OK
<MdAyq0> Dear all, any idea why xpdf has been removed from focal?
<ren0v0> genhaoqi, trying new USB
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | MdAyq0
<ubottu> MdAyq0: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ren0v0> guys why are you all discussing this and not just asking for a damn screenshot
<ren0v0> would save a lot of time.
<lotuspsychje> language ren0v0
<ren0v0> :D:D
<ren0v0> "criticize strongly."  this is not bad language
<zhanx> MdAyq0, xpdf has some bug issue per their ppa is why they did not make it
<amcsi> help, only my external HDMI monitor of my laptop is recognized. I can't set it to use both my external and internal monitor. Displays settings doesn't show the option to use both.
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-discuss
<CrazySam> I accidently aborted upgrade with Ctrl+C. Now when I run do-release-upgrade I hit a roadblock that tells me to use pat to update my current release before upgrading to new release. I already did... so now I'm using apt to upgrade.
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, tell them to go there, i am here with a genuine issue
<ren0v0> not discussing text editors
<geirha> MdAyq0: The most common reason for a package to disappear is when its sources are no longer maintained. Don't know if that's the case for xpdf though. Haven't checked
<zhanx> CrazySam, output?
<CrazySam> The behavior is now different regarding listing of packages to update or upgrade. They are printed immediately in terminal. So there is no prompt to view details [d].
<genhaoqi> amcsi: no copy mode?
<amcsi> genhaoqi, what's that?
<MdAyq0> @zhanx Do you mean https://launchpad.net/~francis-russell/+archive/ubuntu/xpdf ?
<CrazySam> do-release-upgrade? Is this what you guys use to upgrade?
<CrazySam> Or you use apt?
<genhaoqi> amcsi: can you let you two screen display the same thing?
<ren0v0> CrazySam, why does it matter? you've not explained any problem here
<ren0v0> just your curiosities
<zhanx> MdAyq0, yes but not that link
<amcsi> genhaoqi, no, there's no option. it's like my internal monitor is not recognized at all. Also before it was the other way around. But somehow messing around with things I got only my external monitor to be recognized
<CrazySam> ren0v0: well one could be more reliable than the other.
<MdAyq0> @zhanx I thought so. That ppa is dead since 2012, and I don't see others.
<amcsi> genhaoqi, xrandr also only shows my external monitor currently
<ren0v0> you're doing the correct method, just press y and be done with it
<ren0v0> you've backed up everything so there should be no problem
<zhanx> lotuspsychje, less internet janitor and more helping for the newer people, you know its a release thing
<CrazySam> Yes, I did and it's upgrading now. 42%
<ren0v0> zhanx, +1
<zhanx> CrazySam, what is the, ok its working right?
<genhaoqi> amcsi: do you computer have dual Graphics card? maybe the driver
<CrazySam> zhanx: it's very slow... but yes, it's getting firefox now.
<genhaoqi> the nvidia card always has a lot of problems
<CrazySam> afk
<zhanx> amsci what is the pastebin or whatever of lspci
<amcsi> genhaoqi, no, and I had no problems in my previous Ubuntu 19.04 installation. Now that I installed a clean version of Ubuntu 20.04 (but backing up and restoring my /home files), I get the problems I said
<genhaoqi> amcsi: oh, this is 20.04, maybe you sould wait for some time
<genhaoqi> new edition, new problem
<amcsi> X_X
<zhanx> amcsi what is the pastebin or whatever of lspci
<ren0v0> genhaoqi, zhanx nope it's not working. It only gets to the new ubuntu splash screen pre-install and says "checking disks 0%" then the laptop shuts down. This is not a USB or write/read issue
<ren0v0> so, what now?
<zhanx> ren0v0, smart boot on?
<zhanx> lets go over the bios options ren0v0
<ren0v0> zhanx, no it says "legacy boot, secure boot = off"
<ren0v0> zhanx, this laptop has ubuntu 18.04 on it, i want to install 20.04 alongside with FDE
<amcsi> zhanx, https://pastebin.com/MnNpjHAJ
<zhanx> amcsi, turn on restricted drivers
<zhanx> ren0v0, what laptop again
<ren0v0> XPS 15 9260 i think
<ren0v0> 9360*
<amcsi> zhanx, how do I do that?
<amcsi> I am using the latest NVIDIA driver according to the "Additional Drivers" tab
<ren0v0> zhanx, my boot options, secureboot = off, boot list option (legacy is ticked not UEFI),
<zhanx> tick the UEFI
<ren0v0> so turn secure boot on ?
<zhanx> amcsi, your VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (Mobile) is internal
<zhanx> ren0v0, might as well
<zhanx> just boot it ren0v0 no install
<zhanx> amcsi, pm
<MdAyq0> @zhanx None of the bugs in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bugs seem any critical whatsoever...
<ducasse> ren0v0: if 18.04 is installed in legacy mode and you switch to uefi you will not be able to boot it until you've installed grub for uefi systems
<ren0v0> ducasse, so why am i switching ?
<zhanx> MdAyq0, we didn't make that choice
<ren0v0> zhanx, ducasse nope it just crashed again upon checking filesystem
<zhanx> ren0v0, i would wait on the iso then
<zhanx> or
<zhanx> install a second 18.04 and force upgrade
<ren0v0> wait on the ISO ?
<zhanx> 20.04.1
<ren0v0> meh
<zhanx> ren0v0, think about it, 18.04 works for you right? so add a second one. force the update and use it
<ren0v0> true
<ducasse> ren0v0: right when it starts the consistency check, press ctrl+c
<ren0v0> ducasse, i did consider that, but also thought hmm thats maybe a bad idea
<zhanx> ren0v0, it will check it later also
<ducasse> not if the image is good
<ren0v0> trying now
<ren0v0> no doesn't let me do it ducasse
<zap0> is there some command like:  sudo apt generate-install-list   that will output all the things i've installed?
<zhanx> ren0v0, get rid of the box on your thinking
<zhanx> you wasted all this time on a bad install etc
<yuradoc> hello. am i able upgrade kubuntu somehow from 19.10 to 20.04 or it's not yet ready?
<ren0v0> i'm already writing 18.04
<ren0v0> but still, it shouldn't be broken :)
<ducasse> zhanx: dpkg --get-selections or apt list --installed
<zhanx> zap0, apt list --installed
<zhanx> or as ducasse said zap0
<zap0> thanks.   i read some release notes that said i might need a reinstall,  upgrade will fail
<zhanx> yuradoc, do you use the computer daily?
<zhanx> yuradoc, did you do a full backup
<ren0v0> zhanx, before i do this then, is there a way to install two instances of ubuntu on this laptop from scratch, manual partitioning needed or can ubuntu installer handle shrinking of existing partitions?
<zhanx> yes
<ren0v0> which one :D
<yuradoc> zhanx, yes. it always updated
<zhanx> ren0v0, it can
<ren0v0> thanks
<zhanx> yuradoc, then the choice is yours
<yuradoc> i don't do ful backup always
<zhanx> yuradoc, do one first
<zhanx> you are using new stuff its not 100% right, just do a back up
<yuradoc> don't understand
<yuradoc> i'm linux user more than 10 years
<zhanx> ducasse, does the channel have a layout for /home etc?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<zhanx> yuradoc, cool, i backed up and ran the upgrade had 2 minor issues with bluetooth and that was it
<yuradoc> i don't need bluetooth
<yuradoc> i have messages that there are no new realeases
<yuradoc> do anybody have such thing?
<ducasse> zhanx: what do you mean?
<zhanx> use the -d flag yuradoc
<zhanx> ducasse, for not losing their user data etc
<yuradoc> but that's not stable flag, right?
<zhanx> its not correct yuradoc
<zhanx> the stable will be 20.04.1
<yuradoc> really?
<ducasse> zhanx: in most cases we suggest using the default layout, for more advanced users a separate /home is a good idea imo. no channel guidelines for it.
<HeuZen> Hello
<yuradoc> i thought that it's like any release in april or october
<ducasse> 20.04 is about as stable as any regular release
<HeuZen> Q: Following in
<yuradoc> ok
<zhanx> see amcclure i was right!
<zhanx> amcsi, not amcclure
<zhanx> tab fail
<HeuZen> Q: Following is my dsik layout: NVME for root and var - SSD for Home and tmp - HDD for Cold Data. I would like to encrypt it with LUKS, 3 Container with LVM inside. Is it possible? Or do I have to build LUKS Over LVM?
<zhanx> HeuZen, end goal of that?
<HeuZen> :) - I would like to have all disks encrypted. Especially the One for Cold Data
<yuradoc> do-release-upgrade -d, --devel-release
<yuradoc> so it's dev version
<HeuZen> End goal: get everything opened during boot with crypttab
<zhanx> LVM then LUKS
<HeuZen> ok, that's what I thought, thx for your quick reaction
<Exagone313> Hi, is there an official Ubuntu documentation page that tells that upgrading from previous LTS should wait for the point release (3 months after "final" release) aka 20.04.1?  It seems to be common belief but I don't see a page in the wiki about that.  PointRelease is a dead link on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule  I believe that graphical update manager doesn't make the upgrade but I can't check myself.
<CrazySam> I upgraded Disco to Eoan using sudo apt upgrade and now it's done and rebooted and I only see a flashing input cursor.
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Exagone313
<ubottu> Exagone313: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Exagone313> ducasse: it's still not a wiki page
<ducasse> Exagone313: not sure where that's from
<CrazySam> Ctrl + Alt + Del reboots it and makes Ubuntu splash to appear shortly.
<zhanx> Exagone313, they are human after all
<Exagone313> I'm looking for documentation that I link to people suggesting to upgrade too soon
<Exagone313> that I can link*
<DocMors> CrazySam, try to boot into a console and check your log file. Last time that happened to me the display manager had an issue.
<CrazySam> TTY?
<DocMors> es
<Siecje> I installed docker but on reboot it is not running. I get this message. ERROR: Couldn't connect to Docker daemon - you might need to run `docker-machine start default`.
<Siecje>  which then tells me to `docker-machine create`, which fails because VBoxManage is not found.
<DocMors> yes
<ducasse> CrazySam: that's not the way to upgrade
<CrazySam> ducasse: what do you mean?
<ducasse> !upgrade | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | CrazySam for eol upgrades
<ubottu> CrazySam for eol upgrades: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CrazySam> ducasse: sudo apt upgrade ?
<ducasse> CrazySam: that alone will not get you a new release
<CrazySam> ducasse: do-release-upgrade ?
<ducasse> CrazySam: yes, do-release-upgrade is the right tool
<CrazySam> Yes, but because I aborted it once (by mistake with Ctrl+C) I could not use it second time around. Because it complained I had to update my current release first. Which I did... nothing more to update.
<CrazySam> Should not have aborted, yes, I know.
<CrazySam> But that's a silly tool if you can't abort and take up where you left off again.
<zhanx> CrazySam, whats the fail message? lock codes?
<CrazySam> lsb_release -a says I have .
<CrazySam> 19.10
<CrazySam> I downloaded over 800 M
<CrazySam> Over 1000 packages.
<CrazySam> Gtk warning: cannot open display
<anirban> Hi, whenever my screen goes to sleep and I resume (lock screen) my screen starts blinking every 3-5 seconds. It goes completely black (probably turns off) for in the order of microseconds. Happens with Fedora, Ubuntu, Arch & Manjaro. Have not tried other distros. GPU is Amd picasso/Nvidia 1650. Using AMD for X11, but is present if I use nvidia too by prime-select scripts. Desktop environments Gnome X11/Wayland and KDE X11. Please help.
<ducasse> CrazySam: try running 'sudo apt install -f'
<zhanx> ducasse, the apt process is till open for him
<CrazySam> https://i.imgur.com/WOKP6sR.png
<CrazySam> please install all available updates for your release before upgrading
<lotuspsychje> Exagone313: here's an alinea about it from will cooke, the 3 months waiting are for fixing critical bugs: https://ubuntu.com/blog/first-point-release-of-18-04-lts-available-today
<ducasse> CrazySam: 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<CrazySam> ducasse: 11 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 4 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<CrazySam> need to get 2 537 kb of archives
<CrazySam> Y/n?
<ducasse> yes
<CrazySam> zhanx: do this first?
<zhanx> yes
<ren0v0> zhanx, I'
<ren0v0> I'm struggling to even install 18.04!! also crashing
<ren0v0> i wonder if its graphics related
<CrazySam> https://i.imgur.com/BraZD8o.png
<ren0v0> trying safe graphics mode install on 18.04 now
<ren0v0> CrazySam, its a warning
<CrazySam> No worries then?
<zhanx> ren0v0, test your ram
<ren0v0> lots of PCIe and nvme errors that i noticed
<CrazySam> I have upgraded to 19.10 but I can't get back in after rebooting.
<ren0v0> but now i'm at the installer
<ducasse> CrazySam: try do-release-upgrade
<ren0v0> zhanx, i'm considering installing over the top of existing install now and installing 20.04 again alongside it. Will the second install be able to resize LVM?
<zhanx> no
<zhanx> you never stated lvm at the start also
<ren0v0> yea i said FDE
<ren0v0> what else would it use ?
<ren0v0> so you can't have an encrypted install and non-encrypted install ?
<ren0v0> or two encrypted installs?
<CrazySam> ducasse: it's already upgraded, something else is off.
<zhanx> isn't FDE arch ?
<ren0v0> no full disk encryption
<CrazySam> ducasse: I now switch from tty2 to tty1 and I have a mouse pointer. So no more flashing text input cursor.
<CrazySam> I can also see the login screen flash 1 second and then all goes black.
<zhanx> LVM does not equal full disk encryption
<CrazySam> Lemme reboot.
<ren0v0> zhanx, well it does because FDE doesn't actually mean full disk
<ren0v0> anyway my point and goal is still the same, isn't it achievable with the installer?
<CrazySam> I kept switching between tty1 and tty2 until I was able to click my name on the login screen (tty1) and type in every character in my password, and then click the login screen.
<CrazySam> I am now in desktop mode but my desktop is not stable.
<zhanx> no and why should it be. the hd would be screwed on resize anyways
<ren0v0> CrazySam, graphics?
<CrazySam> I now get "system program preoblem detected"
<lotuspsychje> !language | zhanx
<ubottu> zhanx: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ren0v0> zhanx, i don't mean to offend i appreciate you help but it seems you aren't well verse with LVM and LUKS so lets leave it there
<CrazySam> Sorry, Ubuntu 19.10 has experienced an internal error.
<zhanx> fine lotuspsychje you help them all i will laugh as i noticed you haven't helped anyone.
<ren0v0> they can be resized, just because ubuntu's installer seemingly cannot do it
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: feel free to discuss this at #ubuntu-discuss
<zhanx> jannies will jannie
<CrazySam> ren0v0: i think not, it's upgrade gone bad or something.
<ren0v0> CrazySam, check some logs or something
<ducasse> CrazySam: you might want to consider backing up and doing a reinstall
<ren0v0> sorry i've not been following the scroll
<CrazySam> Can I refresh existing release? Clean up everything properly? Without doing a complete reinstall?
<ducasse> CrazySam: not really
<ren0v0> CrazySam, explain the actual problem
<DigitalisAkujin> Anyone got any tips for how to debug rsyslog randomly stopping every couple days and almost always at around the same time on two web servers in a 50/50 traffic config. Logs a lot from php syslog() function. Turning on debug made 500 mb of debug data in 60 sec so can't do that
<ren0v0> you said desktop is not stable, what does that mean ?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: recoverymode/fix broken packages can sometimes help
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: we've fixed the package db
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: oh right
<CrazySam> Package: gnome-shell 3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1
<CrazySam> Problem type: crash
<CrazySam> Reinstall gnome?
<ren0v0> aren't you upgrading to 20.04?
<ducasse> CrazySam: which gpu and driver?
<CrazySam> no ren0v0
<ren0v0> why?
<CrazySam> I don't know. Why not 20.04? No particular reason. I did an upgrade from non-LTS so 19.10 is the next best thing.
<Exagone313> lotuspsychje: thanks
<ren0v0> CrazySam, run upgrade to 20.04
<ren0v0> can't harm at this point
<ren0v0> backup all your stuff before going further goes without saying, if you haven't already
<lotuspsychje> ren0v0: its the users choice to upgrade or not
<zhanx> CrazySam, i would help you finish the fix but lotuspsychje thought it necessary to police my words
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: you can keep the offtopic out of this channel please
<ren0v0> lotuspsychje, that isn't helping
<lotuspsychje> zhanx: have respect for the users that actually need help
<CrazySam> ren0v0: no new release found
<zhanx> lotuspsychje, i did till you decided you are god and needed to be thought police on words, guess that front hole is hurting on you
<ducasse> CrazySam: you need to use -d at this point
<ren0v0> CrazySam, i find it odd that your upgrade went to 19.10 and not 20.04 anyway
<ren0v0> CrazySam, i think you're a little too early to the party
<ren0v0> :/
<ren0v0> they must not be enabled yet
<ducasse> CrazySam: or answer my question
<CrazySam> -d is doing something now
<ren0v0> as ducasse said you can use dev upgrade
<ren0v0> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<CrazySam> ren0v0: you can't upgrade non-LTS to LTS can you?
<ducasse> yes, you can
<BluesKaj> if it's the next release
<CrazySam> 1253 packages are going to be upgraded
<CrazySam> You have to download a total of 977 M
<zhanx> CrazySam's problem was he stopped but did not kill the process
<zhanx> https://i.imgur.com/WOKP6sR.png
<CrazySam> Getting packages now.
<CrazySam> For 20.04 I guess.
<ducasse> zhanx: if you read the whole thing you will see that was probably unattended-upgrades running in the background
<zhanx> ducasse, which i had him stop also in pm due to the processes he spawned
<zhanx> which is weird the unattended started after his upgrade
<zhanx> that was paused and should have stopped them from starting from all the screen shots i got
<CrazySam> 66%, hopefully there will be no such problems again
<CrazySam> I first did do-release-upgrade but I pressed Ctrl+C unintentionally when it prompted Continue [yN] Details [d]
<CrazySam> I was on Disco at that point, 19.04.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: maybe choose an LTS next time, more stability then a non-lts?
<CrazySam> So when I ran it a second time, do-release-upgrade, it complained of my current release not being up to date.
<CrazySam> "please install all available updates for your release before upgrading"
<CrazySam> zhanx: maybe this is when apt got stuck?
<CrazySam> I'm assuming apt or dpkg is doing the works under the hood when I run do-release-upgrade.
<CrazySam> So I was dumb to run sudo apt upgrade and somehow broke everything. But upgrade succeeded.
<zhanx> i would answer that CrazySam but a crazy jannie from belguim decided to nazi up speech
<CrazySam> Anyway, I'm waiting for 20.04 to finish now. (do-release-upgrade -d).
<CrazySam> zhanx: can I pm you if I run into same problem again?
<ducasse> !pm | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<shinobi> Is a zfs pool is created (not booted to) is it automatically mounted in 20.04?
<shinobi> meaning on every boot, not just when the pool is created
<ducasse> shinobi: zfs itself takes care of mounting
<ducasse> shinobi: the mountpoint is a property you set on the dataset
<shinobi> ducasse: So if I create a raid-z for data, is it a pain to change the mount point or other mounting options?
<ducasse> no, just read the docs
<donofrio> what is the command to upgrade 18.04 to 20.04 (tired dist-upgrade while nice doesn't seem to make it 20.04?)
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<donofrio> -d would take me to non-lts correct?
<ducasse> no, 20.04 atm
<donofrio> I mean I can wait abit just wondering so I can test and be ready
<CrazySam> -d is dev (develop/developer/development/whichever)
<donofrio> oh ok...I'll give it a try then, thanks.
<CrazySam> It should still be LTS, right? Just makes you avoid waiting till July for it?
<CrazySam> I have one 18.04.4 LTS server which needs upgrading to 20.04 LTS but I will wait for July.
<coconut> anyone knows how that game was called with am shooiting air plaine?
<CrazySam> coconut: Windws of Steel?
<CrazySam> Winds of Steel
<CrazySam> (It's not a typo. It's "winds" not wings.)
<coconut> CrazySam: no not that one
<CrazySam> coconut: what do you shoot the airplanes down with?
<coconut> with an airplane too
<zzarr> hello! when will I be able to upgrade ubuntu (19.10) to 20.04 via repos?
<ducasse> zzarr: right now, if you use do-release-upgrade -d
<CrazySam> coconut: then I don't know, sorry.
<coconut> thnx anyway
<zzarr> I get lagspikes and gnome shell is restarted some times this have started to happen the last week or so
<zzarr> ducasse: -d means development release
<CrazySam> !ltsupgrade | zzarr
<ubottu> zzarr: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ducasse> not in the interval between a release and the meta-release file
<ducasse> meta-release should be updated in maybe a week or so
<CrazySam> ducasse: will it be possible to upgrade to 20.04 from 19.10? A non-LTS to LTS?
<ducasse> yes
<zzarr> ubottu: that's why I wrote 19.10 it's not LTS to LTS
<ubottu> zzarr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: you asked from 19.10
<zzarr> CrazySam: that's why I wrote 19.10 it's not LTS to LTS
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> must I run do-release-upgrade -d because I'm not on a LTS?
<CrazySam> ducasse: can you please clarify here.
<ducasse> no, as i said it's because meta-release is not updated yet
<ducasse> zzarr: ^^
<zzarr> I see, but it's a stable release?
<ducasse> yes
<CrazySam> So we're looking at the end of July then? Non-LTS or LTS, regardless?
<ducasse> CrazySam: clarify what?
<zzarr> sorry missed that you wrote that
<ducasse> CrazySam: at the end of july 19.10 is eol, so you need to do an eol upgrade
<ducasse> CrazySam: for 19.10 the -d is only needed for a few more days
<born2bake> Hey guys, can someone help with networking on Ubuntu 18.04. I need to configure host machine - https://i.imgur.com/A0MHTMu.png with netplan if possible. Currently, my setup is very simple: tp-link router (10.0.0.1 ; 10.0.0.0/16) -> connected to switch -> connected to host machine (10.0.70.2). I am wondering, how can I configure host machine to use
<born2bake> vlans as described in scheme.
<ducasse> born2bake: take a look at the 'examples' section of netplan.io
<CrazySam> ducasse: so in a few days -d will no longer be needed to upgrade 19.10 to 20.04? Because now it upgrades it to 20.04 LTS?
<ducasse> CrazySam: correct
<CrazySam> ok
<ducasse> CrazySam: the difference is due to a file on the archive severs that is updated with the new release when the release team are confident upgrades should work
<born2bake> ducasse I did, but I could not find the way how can I specify gateway to particular vlan https://i.imgur.com/b8FpgDM.png
<CrazySam> ducasse: a "meta release" is same as point release?
<ducasse> born2bake: try #netplan
<ducasse> CrazySam: met-release is the name of that file
<ducasse> *meta-release
<CrazySam> So it's not related to point releases like 20.04.1?
<ducasse> no
<ducasse> born2bake: you can also try #ubuntu-server
<sveinse> Running an daily preview of 20.04 from early april, what is the best approach to install 20.04 release? Can I dist-upgrade, or do I have to reinstall? I mean might there be dev/preview left overs if I upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !final | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Groovy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: goes for 20.04 also
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: thanks
<CrazySam> I have upgraded now to 20.04 from 19.10 and appears to be stable and working.
<BluesKaj> Ubuntu Groovy chainloader won't be uploaded til thursday
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx BluesKaj
<sazawal> Can I install Ubuntu 20.04 with pure Gnome (gnome-shell)?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: you mean gnome classic?
<donofrio> BluesKaj, wuoldn't that be a +1 channel talk ;)
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, I guess gnome classic is like gnome-flashback? I was asking about the one with Overview etc, where I can install gnome-shell-extensions
<BluesKaj> donofrio, dunno, i haven't checked, it's still real early
<sazawal> It must be manually installed I think after Ubuntu 20.04 installation. The page https://ubuntugnome.org/ shows that the latest version is Ubuntu 18.04.
<ducasse> sazawal: you need to install it post-install
<sazawal> ducasse, Yes.
<ducasse> sazawal: you could use another installation image, i guess, to avoid the regular desktop packages
<sazawal> ducasse, Thats what I was looking for, but I don't think it is there yet for the latest Ubuntu.
<ducasse> you could use the server image?
<AlexMax> Is it possible for me to mandate specific xrandr scaling settings globally?  I get a black flash on my monitor every time I switch accounts or to the login screen, and not only is it annoying, but it's leaving ghost mouse pointers on my screen.
<sazawal> ducasse, Yes that makes sense, then I just need to install the desktop environment. But apart from the desktop environment, isn't the server version is short of many features than desktop version?
<ducasse> i wouldn't say that, most of them comes with installing a desktop
<sazawal> I see
<ducasse> there are some server tools you might want to get rid of, though, i just keep them as i want many anyway
<Saurabh009> Does anyone know how to setup Mobile broadband option in the Ubuntu 18.04
<StyXman> are unattended updates/upgrades still a thing?
<ducasse> yes, certainly
<StyXman> does it upgrade kernels? what does it do then?
<ducasse> it upgrades what you configure it to upgrade
<StyXman> ok, I see.
<Phr33d0m> hi, I have a 18.04 server and I need to somehow install openconnect 8, but bionic repo has only v7
<Phr33d0m> I've found https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openconnect/8.02-1 - how would I go installing this?
<ducasse> StyXman: see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<james_castrello> is flatpak another version of apt or something
<genhaoqi> Phr33d0m: openconnect_8.02.orig.tar.gz	1.8 MiB
<StyXman> james_castrello: it's another package format, like snap
<james_castrello> StyXman ah, i see
<StyXman> and works in parallel/independently of dpkg/apt et al
<StyXman> oh, so that's it
<Phr33d0m> genhaoqi I tried `dpkg -i` that and it cried about unsatisfied deps, so I'm trying to manually install those
<Phr33d0m> which will most probably break a ton of other stuff, but eh...
<genhaoqi> Phr33d0m: this is a binary tar.gz , and unstable
<genhaoqi> Phr33d0m: maybe you can try debian package https://packages.debian.org/sid/openconnect
<clarkk> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04. Under the privacy settings, I've set my screen to automatically lock, and go blank after 5 minutes. Under the power settings, I've set the screen to go blank after 5 mins.  Yet, my screen doesn't turn off after any period of inactivity. How do I achieve this?
<StyXman> Phr33d0m: next time try sudo apt install <deb_file>
<CrazySam> Is it just me or is scrolling just generally unresponsive in Gnome?
<CrazySam> Well in Ubuntu, not just Gnome.
<CrazySam> Examples include opening Libre Calc and scrolling in a blank document.
<CrazySam> 2 wheel increments are 1 scroll, and at times 3, 4, 5 increments are no scroll at all
<CrazySam> I have to rotate the wheel at least 5 full turns to move vertically a a full height of a page.
<CrazySam> It's similar in Terminal. Often times the scrolling skips a beat and I have to scroll like a hamster in a wheel to move one page up or down when reading previous commands and outputs.
<CrazySam> (That means a lot.)
<CrazySam> Best experience is in Firefox. I scroll, it scrolls, I stop, it stops. Very snappy and fluid. Unlike the rest of the system.
<elmerpantry> hi all--question, is the repository down right now for some reason?
<jackhum> after upgrading from 18.04 to 20.04 , i have a lot of pixelated green dots on my desktop, i googled and tried turning wayland off/on but no luck
<jackhum> can anyone tell me what's wrong ? can this be due to my intel graphics ?
<blb4393> hello, could someone provide 'dpkg -l' output of the fresh installed ubuntu 20.04 desktop?
<CrazySam> Does cd require sudo?
<Andrio> Only if you don't have permission to access that directory
<CrazySam> I can't cd to /var/cache/apparmor/26b63962.0
<ducasse> elmerpantry: try another mirror
<CrazySam> bash: cd: 26b63962.0/: Permission denied
<CrazySam> sudo: cd: command not found
<quadrathoch2> CrazySam, you need to use root for that so: sudo -i
<CrazySam> What is this apparmor?
<quadrathoch2> CrazySam, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<CrazySam> Ah yes, now let's have a look. Thank you!
<ducasse> CrazySam: cd is not a command, but a shell builtin
<CrazySam> OK
<CrazySam> Disk Usage Analyzer was complaining that it can't scan that area.
<ducasse> CrazySam: hence you cannot run it with sudo, you need a root shell
<ducasse> (sudo -i)
<CrazySam> ducasse: how do I give it to ^^ ?
<CrazySam> It's not really me that needs it.
<ducasse> CrazySam: as i said, sudo -i
<CrazySam> It's a graphical program.
<CrazySam> I have to invoke it from a root shell?
<blb4393> still, may I has 'dpkg -l' of the fresh installed ubuntu 20.04? (i.e.no additional software installed manually)
<quadrathoch2> idk, i'm pretty sure nobody has a 20.04 install laying around with no modifications :/
<blb4393> damn you modifications freaks ; )
<yuradoc> hello. can't find php7.3 on the newest kubunto 20.04
<ducasse> blb4393: spin up a container/vm and check?
<ducasse> yuradoc: 20.04 comes with php7.4
<blb4393> ducasse: exactly. That's why i asked here
<blb4393> ducasse: because I don't wanna do that
<CrazySam> blb4393: give me a minute
<quadrathoch2> yuradoc, next time, it's easier to just search for it on packages.ubuntu.com/<package-name>
<yuradoc> i have some development sites that won't run on php7.4
<jackhum> i have same problem , https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231824/fuzzy-graphics-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-20-04
<jackhum> i tried his solution but its not working for me
<yuradoc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/php7.3
<yuradoc> here i see that
<quadrathoch2> i think it's still a remnant before 7.4 hit the repos
<clarkk11> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04. Under the privacy settings, I've set my screen to automatically lock, and go blank after 5 minutes. Under the power settings, I've set the screen to go blank after 5 mins.  Yet, my screen doesn't turn off after any period of inactivity. How do I achieve this?
<quadrathoch2> clarkk11, there is probably a program which doesn't let the OS go to sleep
<CrazySam> blb4393: https://dpaste.org/H4HR/raw
<quadrathoch2> I had once a bug, where for example telegram was running in the backgroud. so the PC couldn't go to sleep
<blb4393> CrazySam: thanks a lot mate
<CrazySam> blb4393: sure, np
<blb4393> wasn't wireguard planned to be ported into theh 5.4 kernel for ubuntu 20.04?
<leftyfb> it is
<leftyfb> blb4393: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-20-04-set-up-wireguard-vpn-server/
<stoiss> Hi. having a problem with my ubunt. Im having some issues with apt-get keep wanting to install some nvidia drivers that will keep failing
<leftyfb> stoiss: please pastebin the error message
<stoiss> files like /var/cache/apt/archives/libnvidia-gl-390_390.132-0ubuntu2_i386.deb it reports on mismatch
<stoiss> leftyfb,  allright
<stoiss> leftyfb, https://bpaste.net/HHMQ
<stoiss> sadly some of it is in danish but id think youd be able to tell what it says. otherwise just ask
<leftyfb> stoiss: sudo apt clean # then try again
<stoiss> i have. same stuff
<leftyfb> stoiss: try a different mirror?
<stoiss> it happens when i try the apt --fix-broken install
<stoiss> hm yeah ok ill try that
<leftyfb> stoiss: what version of ubuntu?
<stoiss> 20.04
<stoiss> seems to be when i try to install from restricted
<ioria> stoiss, have a look, maybe relevant : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1768050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768050 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "package libnvidia-gl-390 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: new libnvidia-gl-390:amd64 package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 2 (NOT FIXED)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> stoiss, workaround on #5
<stoiss> ioria, thanks. i did that actually. it still will mess up when i attempt any apt-get upgrade
<skummer101> Greetings everyone!
<skummer101> I have a question regarding SNAP's and Ubuntu 20.04.  I have removed SNAPD and am trying to install an APT package but Ubuntu auto installs SNAPD then grabs the package.  How do I get it to only use APT?
<jackhum> anyone also facing this issue ? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231824/fuzzy-graphics-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-20-04
<stoiss> ioria, seems it keeps insisting on installing nvidia-driver-390 i need to find a way to make it not do that
<ioria> stoiss,   export LC_ALL=C  apt full-upgrade
<leftyfb> skummer101: which package?
<skummer101> chromium-browser
<stoiss> ioria, full-upgrade isnt a valid identifier
<skummer101> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<leftyfb> skummer101: https://snapcraft.io/blog/chromium-in-ubuntu-deb-to-snap-transition
<leftyfb> skummer101: chromium-browser is no longer available as a deb package
<skummer101> I see; so this is going to be Ubuntus path then?
<stoiss> go with brave browser. its chromium but more directed at anonymity
<skummer101> I prefer having "all" browsers installed in the event I run into something that doesnt work right (or keeping cookies separate)
<skummer101> might be a silly question; but could I pull in a Debian package of Chromium?
<leftyfb> skummer101: it's not supported here
<leftyfb> skummer101: why not just use the snap package?
<ioria> stoiss,   export LC_ALL=C ;  apt full-upgrade
<skummer101> snap is slow, buggy and changes my resolution every time a package is touched
<skummer101> Spotify just flat out doesnt work on menu selection (snap) but it works fine if I pull it down via apt
<stoiss> ioria, still the same. try running apt --fix-broken install
<leftyfb> skummer101: so don't install snap versions of packages that have issues?
<stoiss> but that doesnt work
<ioria> stoiss,   can you paste the errors ?
<stoiss> ioria, https://bpaste.net/GPBA
<skummer101> Agreed; and I normally do that.  Just not a fan of SNAP...  Good in concept; bad in function...
<stoiss> skummer101,  you can just as well use other chromium based browsers.
<skummer101> I am sure you won't like this answer...  Google Chrome is signed in as my work account; Chromium is my personal account.  Brave is for Anon browsing.  Firefox is for sites that are buggy with Chrome based stuff.  Opera when I feel like hating myself...
<stoiss> ioria,  oh. .found something that does seem to work
<ioria> stoiss,  ok ..... already tried to purge nvidia ?
<stoiss> ioria,  this: LC_MESSAGES=C dpkg-divert --list '*nvidia-340*' --no-rename | sed -nre 's/^diversion of (.*) to .*/\1/p' | xargs -rd'\n' -n1 -- sudo dpkg-divert --remove
<stoiss> this seems to make fix broken install function right
<stoiss> no errors so far.
<ioria> stoiss,  ok
<stoiss> ioria,  thanks. you did lead me in the right direction here. appreciate it
<ioria> stoiss,  no problem
<stoiss> skummer101,  i think you can sign in with brave as well
<skummer101> into a google account?  or a brave account?
<stoiss> google i believe. cant remember.
<stoiss> skummer101, ah sorry. seems they did leave out that part in brave.
<stoiss> so yeah. youre going to have to do with snap
<stoiss> or pull the debian
<stoiss> anyway. im off. ty guys
<skummer101> thanks
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> I am trying to connect GNS3 to Vmware\Virtualbox on my PC
<FrankyGov> I should check if Ubuntu is blocking certain ports
<FrankyGov> Which service or program I can use to whatch port status or which attempt connection attempt has been blocked?
<RattleBattle79> stupid question I guess: Will this actually encrypt my swap partition?   https://blog.sleeplessbeastie.eu/2012/05/23/ubuntu-how-to-encrypt-swap-partition/
<RattleBattle79> I mean, there is no password or anything to decrypt
<ducasse> RattleBattle79: that's normal
<fl0_id> hey. so when on upgrade to 20.04 it says I need to install all upgrades but all have been installed ... what gives?
<RattleBattle79> ducasse: So it just writes encrypted data which cannot be read when the partition is unmounted again?
<FilthNFoil> hi
<MarkG1234> Can someone help me, trying to update my Ubuntu 19.10 now 20.04 is released, but it always says no update is available.
<MarkG1234> using /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER MarkG1234 zuamnhnktwfa
<MarkG1234> using update-manager -c
<DJones> MarkG1234: It'll be a few days before you get an update notification
<MarkG1234> have installed all 19.10 updates
<MarkG1234> hasn't it already been a week?
<MarkG1234> After all that fanfare, there is more delays?
<DJones> Also, change your IRC password since you've just posted it in a public channel
<housecat> that wasn't a password
<housecat> also, it was released on thursday, so we're on work day #3
<MarkG1234> meh, that's crappy console copy and paste in Ubuntu.
<kyle__> He's on
<kyle__> Wrong window
<Xard> it's confusing that select + middle click paste and ctr+c ctrl+v are two separate clipboards
<johnfg> hi again folks!
<johnfg> So, a weird thing.  ubuntu-server-20.04 would not install in my setup, as there was a problem with using lvm.  However, I thought I'd try desktop-20.04 and it installed fine, with lvm, and /boot on a logical volume.
<johnfg> Are the installers actually different for server and desktop?
<clarkk11> quadrathoch2, if I run xset dpms 0 0 600 at the shell once per boot, it works as expected. I just don't understand why this isn't built into ubuntu
<kyle__> They pull from the same repos, but I don't know with 20.04.
<kyle__> Also, /boot on lvm?  Is this a modern box?
<kyle__> Or using legacy bios?
<clarkk11> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04. Under the privacy settings, I've set my screen to automatically lock, and go blank after 5 minutes. Under the power settings, I've set the screen to go blank after 5 mins.  Yet, my screen doesn't turn off after any period of inactivity. If I run 'xset dpms 0 0 600' at the shell once per boot, it works as expected - turning the screen off after 10 mins (and returning to the lock screen if activated again). Could someone
<clarkk11> explain why this isn't built into ubuntu or, if it is, how to achieve it?
<quadrathoch2> clarkk11, weird, nevber had that issue :/
<fl0_id> why could 18.04 says it isn't fully upgraded, (when attempting to ugrade) whereas apt upgrade says it is?
<ioria> fl0_id, uname -r ?
<fl0_id> 5.3.0-46-generic - is that correct? HWE etc is upgraded and lsb_release says 18.04.4
<fl0_id> ioria
<ioria> yes, it is
<ioria> fl0_id, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<johnfg> kyle__: I guess that was to me, and yes, /boot is on lvm, and I am using legacy bios.
<johnfg> My debian server also works with /boot on lvm, fwiw.
<fl0_id> ioria that prob would have done it, I saw that 4 pkgs were not shown or complained about by upgrade or dist-upgrade and couldn't be upgraded because of conflicts so I removed them (unimportant ones) and that did it
<FrankyGov> Can I enable UFW and allow ports and protocols on a per application basis?
<fl0_id> thanks
<ioria> fl0_id, ok
<kyle__> johnfg: Right, that's why I was asking.  EFI is picky about /boot, or at least /boot/efi if you go that route, and then it can't be on LVM :)
<kyle__> johnfg: As far as why desktop installs with your existing lvm and not server, that's a mystery to me :/  I haven't run into that situation.
 * kyle__ only has one 20.04 instance, and it's a container.
<DumbLDoor> Hi! I did a fresh install of 20.04, have a separate data partition but don't see the Desktop directory
<DumbLDoor> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs shows XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/"  and XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/"...
<DumbLDoor> I have lost some files too
<crimson_king> How long until we can upgrade to 20.04 from 19.10?
<coconut> FrankyGov, yes you can. Easy with gufw tool.
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<johnfg> kyle__: It sure doesn't make sense.  I wanted to install server, but I guess I can just add whatever I want/need to desktop.
<oerheks> i would wait..
<kyle__> johnfg: :/ that's an ugly way though.  Especially when you dont' want/need all the desktop stuff all the time.  I'd give a few goes on a VM to see if you can suss it out. \
<johnfg> kyle__: I could do that.
<aaron_m> What is the best way to report a bug when ubuntu-bug says the program was not installed through dpkg?
<lotuspsychje> aaron_m: whats this package you want to bug to?
<aaron_m> I am not sure if it is appropriate to report Ubuntu or to report to VMWare. I upgraded to 20.04 and VMWare Workstation 15 is broken now. I have been trying to troubleshoot it for a couple days. It is not an official ubuntu package (obviously)
<lotuspsychje> aaron_m: you can only use ubuntu-bug to official packages from the ubuntu repos
<aaron_m> Ok thanks. I'll head over to the vmware forums to see if someone can assist
<lotuspsychje> aaron_m: contact the support of the maintainer of vmware yes
<lotuspsychje> aaron_m: or #vmware
<locsmif> Kan a newer version of 64bit Ubuntu be cajoled to install on a system which only supports 32bit EFI? So far my friend only got 64bit Fedora to work
<locsmif> Can a*
<sarnold> locsmif: iirc that was a problem with "baytrail" systems; perhaps that'll help you spot blogposts or similar from when those machines were popular
<locsmif> sarnold: in this case he's working with a Macbook Core2Duo
<locsmif> He's got Fedora 64bit running, but only because they include bootia32.efi etc.. with Frub
<locsmif> Grub*
<locsmif> (presumably)
<locsmif> He's an audio guy, so I was thinking of remastering (pun intended) Ubuntu Studio for him if need be
<Mr_Singh> Hi , Is here anyone who can suggest me best RDP . I have ubuntu 18.04 and I want to connect with Windows 10
<Mr_Singh> Please anyone suggest me
<Mr_Singh> I am troubling
<kyle__> remmina and remmina-plugin-rdp
<kyle__> Should let you rdp just fine to a windows box
<LazySillyBear> Hey everyone, I am afraid this might be an obvious question to you guys but here we are.
<Deano59> LazySillyBear, shoot.
<LazySillyBear> I have an NVME with Win10 already installed (also Windows Boot Manager on it, /dev/nvme0ne1). I also have another SSD (/dev/sdb) where I want my "/", my "home" and my swap to be.
<LazySillyBear> I am a bit confused where I need to install the boot loader for ubuntu 20.04 in now
<Deano59> LazySillyBear, to the windows 500mb partition.
<Deano59> it'll install grub so you can "dual" boot.
<LazySillyBear> 500MB? I have one with 523MB which is NTFS or one with 104MB (efi) (which is where it says Windows Bootloader)
<LazySillyBear> I just wanna make sure, since the last time I installed 18.04 I didn't get GRUB
<Deano59> oh, uefi. might be different then. sorry, idk.
<Deano59> good luck! wait around, someone will know.
<LazySillyBear> Oh sorry, I didn't think to add this. Thanks anyways!
<Deano59> I don't use uefi because it's a pain in the... so yeah. I'm clueless with it. ;P
<letterrip> hi where can a find a replacement copy of python/distro_info.py mine is borked and the recommendations found via google link to an inaccessible debian site currently
<Mr_Singh> kyle__ : I am not getting "rdp just fine to a windows box"
<kyle__> You're also not giving us any information as to what's happening when you use the standard tools for this : remmina with the rdp plugin.
<ioria> letterrip, you mean /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/distro_info.py ?
<letterrip> ioria sure
<otyugh> hey, silly question. I'd want to see Ubuntu's git project (not the package's one, the "before build" ISO's source.
<ioria> letterrip, it's in this pkg : python3-distro-info
<otyugh> I'm searching for 10 minute now and I have not a clue yet :p
<ioria> letterrip,  install --reinstall it or install --reinstall -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask,confnew,confmiss"  python3-distro-info
<Mr_Singh> Anyone please I am looking for rdp from ubuntu 1804 to windows 10
<Mr_Singh> Please suggest me
<Mr_Singh> what I need to do for it
<Mr_Singh> which rdp is good
<letterrip> ioria - i passed that to dpkg and apt and neither of them liked that line - what installer should i be using?
<sarnold> Mr_Singh: < kyle__> remmina and remmina-plugin-rdp < kyle__> Should let you rdp just fine to a windows box
<Mr_Singh> got it
<Mr_Singh> sarnold : Can I do everything using this plugin like development etc
<ioria> letterrip, sudo apt   install --reinstall  python3-distro-info
<sarnold> Mr_Singh: it depends on what you're doing, probably 3d graphics may not work great
<sarnold> Mr_Singh: but I've never used rdp, so, no idea :)
<Mr_Singh> ok , It this one is the best right ?
<Mr_Singh> sarnold isthe best rdp right ?
<sarnold> Mr_Singh: "best" is subjective
<Mr_Singh> as compare to others
<Mr_Singh> subjective : performance
<sarnold> Mr_Singh: try it out and see if it works for you -- if it doesn't work for you, someone may be able to offer a different suggestion based on how well it does or doesn't work :)
<Mr_Singh> ok (y)
<Mr_Singh> Thank you for this information
<Mr_Singh> I am going with it
<Mr_Singh> (y)
<sarnold> have fun :)
<LazySillyBear> Ah, I think I figured it out, apparently it doesn't matter where you install it since it will always go o the efi anyways. So you can't make a wrong choice if windows was already booting in UEFI mode
<LazySillyBear> I installed it to the efi on the nvme now anyways
<LazySillyBear> let's see if this hold true
<letterrip> ioria - that worked, but didn't fix the problem I'd hoped it would fix
<letterrip> ioria - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GJBMgYQDm9/ - any suggestions?
<letterrip> I suspect that distro_info.py is being used from a different location
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to repair my Xubuntu live session. something probably broke in the casper-rw persistent storage. systemd reports sucessful start of getty on tty1 but the current VT doesn't react to keyboard input (except Ctrl-Alt-Del), even Ctrl-Alt-F{1..10} has no visible effect. I try to login via serial, but my ttyUSB0 window in screen cycles between a few seconds of black and a few seconds of "Ubuntu 20.04 LTS xubuntu ttyUSB0¶ ?
<Sven_vB> ? xubuntu login: xubuntu (automatic login)". any input over serial seems to have no effect, except being printed back to my screen window. any ideas?
<Sven_vB> keyboard works fine in an initramfs shell, in case that helps
<Sven_vB> nevermind, somehow this time ethernet LAN works, so I can just SSH in.
<ioria> letterrip,  sudo updatedb && locate DistUpgradeQuirks.py
<kyle__> Sven_vB: FWIW I don't remember the last time ubuntu server automatically setup my serial console for me.  Had to do it manually after the install for quite a while now.
<Sven_vB> kyle__, yeah I set it up manually on the Xubuntu desktop DVD via casper-rw
 * kyle__ nods
<kyle__> It's the most useful thing in the world.  I wish it were standard.  Or least a toggle in the einstaller
<Sven_vB> I have a neat GRUB bootdisk that has extra space for ISO image files, which it can boot directly via GRUB loop device, and for Ubuntu-style ISOs, enable casper-rw.
<DumbLDoor> Anyone has experience with Photorec/testdisk?
<Sven_vB> I'll publish it once I clean it up more
<letterrip> ioria - usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py
<kyle__> DumbLDoor: I've used it a few times, but never done anything super fancy with it.\
<Guest47043> Hi not sure if it's the right place to ask but I'll try.. I have Intel HD Graphics card 620 in my laptop, trying to play some games in steam, and all I can get is 59 fps.. is this the actual fps I can get with this?:O
<ioria> letterrip, dpkg -S   /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeQuirks.py
<zutat> Guest47043: yes
<Guest47043> :O|
<zutat> Guest47043: or did you get more than under windows?
<Guest47043> I don't have windows.. I guess I could install with dual boot.. but really don't like to:D
<zutat> Guest47043: anyway. that's a very low power gpu, so 59 fps is probably correct
<Guest47043> I see some posts in google about "tweaking" this driver in Windows, but not finding some options in ubuntu
<zutat> Guest47043: probably not worth the hassle. if you don't see any tearing at the moment, it's a good result for an intel
<Guest47043> I see.. well seems legit I guess:) thanks zutat
<ahmedamerican> by default once Python installed. `py` command is not defined? shall i just create alias for it
<ioria> letterrip,   see if this can help  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1182208/problem-with-upgrading-19-04-to-19-10-unicodedecodeerror-utf-8-codec-cant-d
<letterrip> ioria hehe that is the link that got me to here asking my original question :)
<ioria> letterrip,   you did it ?
<letterrip> ioria - the salsa.debian,org is down
<sarnold> ahmedamerican: pythonpy: /usr/bin/py
<ioria> letterrip,   no it's not
<letterrip> ioria - hmm wget timed out each time
<ioria> letterrip,   nope
<letterrip> ioria - timed out here
<sarnold> ioria: https://lists.debian.org/debian-infrastructure-announce/2020/04/msg00002.html
<letterrip> will try again
<ioria> letterrip,   sarnold i downloaded just fine
<letterrip> ioria - strange
<sarnold> heh, this worked for me too wget https://salsa.debian.org/debian/distro-info/raw/master/python/distro_info.py
<letterrip> ioria - works fine now - was down earlier
<ioria> letterrip,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgNc2cQJMf/
<ioria> ok
<ioria> letterrip,  let's try the fix
<letterrip> ioria - yep working now
<ioria> letterrip, good
<cgi> How do people sync their .files on new machines?
<cgi> .vimrc, .bashrc, .xxx ?
<cgi> I keep getting new machines and having to sync these manually - what is a good way to get this done?
<bgilb> if i use a symbolic link on a folder, and then cp other folders inside the subdirectory will the copied folders be unique but the symbolic link will still work?
<bertand[m]> cgi i didnt understand by syncing new machine ??? can u elaborate
<sarnold> cgi: there's hundreds of repos on github like this https://github.com/atoponce/dotfiles
<cgi> bertand[m], when i provision a new machine, I want my files in there
<sarnold> cgi: be careful you don't put passwords or access tokens in thos things though
<seere> cgi: I keep them all in a git repo together with a script which symlinks them were they belong.
<sarnold> bgilb: I don't understand the question
<bgilb> so i have a master sub folder that has like /stuff/  /stuff/pictures  /stuff/videos   /stuff/cfg
<bgilb> i use a symbolic link to create like /stuff2
<bgilb> but for stuff2 i'd like the /cfg folder to not being a symbolic link and be unique
<bgilb> and its way more than 3 folders/files so doing it folder by folder isn't possible
<bertand[m]> cgi: now i understand yes but dont put ur passwords in them
<oerheks> rsync/grsync gui; backup properly, Use the -a flag, which includes among other things, the options -o and -g, which preserves owners and groups
<bgilb> was that at me?
<sarnold> bgilb: so, I got lost at "i use a symbolic link to create like /stuff2" :)
<sarnold> where's it link to?
<bgilb> i just do ln -s /stuff /stuff2
<bgilb> for example
<sarnold> so you want /stuff/pictures and /stuff2/pictures/ to be identical, /stuff/videos and /stuff2/videos to be identical, but /stuff/cfg/ and /stuff2/cfg/ to be different?
<bgilb> yes
<sarnold> bgilb: you could mkdir /stuff2 then ln -s /stuff/videos  /stuff2/videos ; ln -s /stuff/pictures /stuff2/pictures ; etc .. then mkdir /stuff2/cfg
<bgilb> no other way?
<sarnold> you could do similar things with bind mounts, I guess, but those are confusing :)
<sarnold> and also require configuring after every reboot
<bgilb> ah
<bgilb> i guess i'll exhaustively make all the symbolic links necessary lol
<bgilb> because the real unique folders are like /folder1/folder2/folder3/folder4
<sarnold> the symlinks in a path are resolved as the path is traversed, element by element; once you've gone through a symink to another directory, you're *in* in the other directory, and look up the next element there
<bgilb> yeah so if i forexample del /cfg it deletes the original right?
<sarnold> yes, because there's only the one :)
<bgilb> so to have unique everything up to the final sub directory itself can't be a symlink right?
<bgilb> like /folder1/folder2/folder3/folder9 can be a symlink
<bgilb> but i can't symlink 1/2/3 alone because i need 1/2/3/4 to be unique
<sarnold> I think you've got it, yeah
<bertand[m]> bgilb yup right man
<bgilb> okay time to make like a list of 30 symbolic links lmao
<bgilb> thanks for the help
<bguebert> bgilb: maybe you could script out linking to each of the other directories if there are a lot of them
<bgilb> okay
<cgi> bertand[m], sarnold What is the easiest way to get the dotfiles to a new machine? git clone? curl? ...
<bguebert> bgilb: something like: ls | sed 's/^.*$/ln -s & &2/'
<BarnabasDK> cgi, can you do it via scp?
<bguebert> bgilb: but you'd need to change the regex around to get the right root folder
<bgilb_> whats that do?
<bertand[m]> How to set up a fresh Ubuntu desktop using only dotfiles and bash scripts
<bertand[m]> https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/how-to-set-up-a-fresh-ubuntu-desktop-using-only-dotfiles-and-bash-scripts/
<cgi> git clone https://github.com/webpro/dotfiles.git  && cd dotfiles && ./installscript ?
<bguebert> bgilb: it puts the folders in current directory into a list of link create commands
<cgi> bertand[m], https://github.com/tomnomnom/dotfiles/blob/master/setup.sh ?
<bguebert> bgilb: it doesn't make the links, just outputs the commands to stdout
<bgilb_> okay i'll take a look at that
<bertand[m]> cgi  yup
<tripelb> 19.04 was great until it was 9dd. So I rebooted and fail. It goes to initramfs and says that /dev/sda8 UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY. - How do I do that?
<tripelb> Fsck exited with status code 4
<tripelb> 9dd >> not
<tripelb> I can tell you what I did just before it got weird.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: A manual fsck best done from a the LiveUSB, Got it handy ?
<sarnold> heh, back in 1997 or so, I was *really* impressed at the SuSE Linux manual: they included the fsck manpage on the inside cover of the manual -- they knew if you needed it, you might not be able to get man to work
<tripelb> Bashing-om yes I do. Goes to find the bag of sticks. (Leaves accidental funny alone)
<Bashing-om> sarnold: :) - Things were simpler back then - and Docs to me were much better maintained. The docs are what won me to ubuntu :D
<sarnold> Bashing-om: heh, and the state of the wiki today will drive one to tears
<oerheks> only for those who read
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Boiit that liveUSB  and activate a terminal ; run ' sudo fsck /dev/sda8 ' as a first poke at it - Many times this is deep enough to correct.
<Sven_vB> how can I make LVM give a better error message than "Device /dev/??? doesn't exist or access denied."? the /dev/??? is a symlink to ../../sda6, which is "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 6 Apr 28 20:19 /dev/sda6"
<Sven_vB> they keyfile for luksopen had correct checksum and the same unlock script worked on xenial
<Sven_vB> (now trying in xubuntu focal desktop dvd)
<LinStatSDR> Hello all. I am having an issue installing 20.04, was wondering if anyone has come across this issue. I have some pictures uploaded which may explain it better. https://imgur.com/a/AbALTjN
<walter__> hi, the past week I installed the latest ubuntu, and identifyed a crash notification in IBus process. Now I see that the keyboard layout is not working for abnt2, and the idioms that manage keyboard layout gives the option Ibus, XIM, and none. I believe that if I fix IBus somehow I will be able to setup my layout correctly. But I dont know how. Any help?
<Linkandzelda> hello, i have a server running 18.04 which was very recently setup, and it's already become victim to abuse. what can i do to find out how this happened?
<oerheks> LinStatSDR, windows shut down in fastboot?
<LinStatSDR> Prior to installation?
<LinStatSDR> I had done a full shutdown yes.
<oerheks> there is some more to find in the !uefi manual
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks>  Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT).
<LinStatSDR> What makes you think it might be this?
<oerheks> or did you have ubuntu installed previously and worked?
<oerheks> hmm, i hope not a memory corruption
<LinStatSDR> No. I have not been successfull installing ubuntu in a native environment
<LinStatSDR> Since 14.04.
<LinStatSDR> -_-
<LinStatSDR> All Vms
<tripelb> Thanks for that link oerheks
<oerheks> oh oke, check for a bios update.
<LinStatSDR> Will do sir.
<oerheks> that rules out a lot...
<LinStatSDR> I will read about the uefi specs and the features in the bios that may be causing that.
<LinStatSDR> As always, thank you kind sir.
<walter__> I have already tryed sudo etxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br and the configuration file looks ok. /etc/default/keyboard looks ok
<tripelb> Resaid with corrections: 20.04 was great until it was odd (after I copied from the 18.04 partition, siad things like read only because i tried to delete from 18.04) So I rebooted and FAIL. It goes to initramfs and says that /dev/sda8 UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY: RUN fsck MANUALLY. - How do I do that? **NOW:: I have the 20?04 liveusb booted (and spurred). Bashing-on plz read changes.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: "I copied from the 18.04 partition" . What did you copy ?
<sarnold> Tue 28 20:40:13 < Bashing-om> tripelb: Boiit that liveUSB  and activate a terminal ; run ' sudo fsck /dev/sda8 ' as a first poke at it - Many times this is deep enough to correct.
<walter__> do someone have an idea to solve the problem?
<bgilb_> got it working lol. had to do find mostly
<walter__> I see in configuration the called system of method of input of keyboard Ibus. That gave an error in installation.
<Meaxis> Hello
<Meaxis> I've got a huge problem with Ubuntu
<Meaxis> basically
<Meaxis> apt doesn't work
<Meaxis> when I log-in via ssh, where it usually shows the changelog shows an error telling it can't reach changelog
<Meaxis> I've tried everything but nothing works
<Meaxis> help please
<Mordoc> Meaxis: what is the error when you run something like sudo apt update?
<Meaxis> Stuck on "Waiting for headers [0%]" then it returns "Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan InRelease
<Mordoc> Meaxis: what's the result of the following on that box: dig archive.ubuntu.com
<Meaxis> ; <<>> DiG 9.11.5-P4-5.1ubuntu2.1-Ubuntu <<>> archive.ubuntu.com
<Meaxis> A
<walter__> :-(
<bertand[m]> Meaxis whats inside your /etc/apt/sources.list??
<sarnold> pastebin the whole output?
<Meaxis> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan main restricted universe multiverse
<Meaxis> sarnold of the dig command? If yes, that's the whole output
<sarnold> Meaxis: *two* lines?
<Meaxis> does it only show two lines?
<sarnold> Meaxis: one of them consistenting entirely of the letter "A"?
<sarnold> yes, two lines
<Mordoc> Meaxis: Was there an answer section? If not you have a DNS issue on that box...
<sarnold> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DnZqCNVf7B/
<Meaxis> apaprently it failed
<Meaxis> hold on
<Meaxis> https://pastebin.com/XPsVA5bC
<Meaxis> Here
<Meaxis> There is an answer section
<sarnold> much better :) both those numbers are ones I get back, too, and I can ping them both
<sarnold> Meaxis: can you use w3m or lynx or similar on that machine to browse to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/ ?
<Meaxis> I don't know any of them so I assume they are not installed by default, however, I can try to ping it
<Meaxis> Oh wait
<Meaxis> forgot how ping worked
<sarnold> ping's not a bad starting point, but it uses icmp protocol rather than tcp
<Meaxis> Putting the results on pastebin
<Meaxis> https://pastebin.com/Fwy3iUEJ
<Meaxis> Here
<Mordoc> Meaxis: If lynx of w3m isn't installed this would at least let you see the html curl http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/eoan/ | cat
<Meaxis> It has a counter, but no html
<Meaxis> So I retried
<Meaxis> and now it displays HTML
<Meaxis> the same HTML than the one you have when accessing it from a browser
<sarnold> oh man 82 ms, you're a lot closer to the mirrors than I am :)
<sarnold> Meaxis: "it has a counter" -- does it include anything else that might suggest *what* gave you a counter?
<Meaxis> Time Spent
<Meaxis> on the first try: kept waiting for a response
<Meaxis> on the second try: delivered the response instantly
<Mordoc> Meaxis: Well it sounds like you got a response and some html so that's encouraging.
<Mordoc> Meaxis: try a sudo apt update again then.
<Meaxis> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<Meaxis> where it would've usally been downloading
<ragefire> Hello. I am having some troubles with vulkan on ubuntu 20.04 LTS. Has anyone else had similar issues?
<genii> ragefire: Are you using the standard repositories only, or did you also add the grphics-drivers official PPA ?
<genii> Hm, Focal drivers actually haven't landed there yet
<ragefire> I suppose that's why it's not working
<walter__> big problem sirs, I removed and installed ibus, but the problem of keyboard persists
<Meaxis> WAIT WAIT WAIT
<Meaxis> I THINK IT WORKED
<Meaxis> Or at least it fetched something
<Meaxis> Mordoc sarnold https://pastebin.com/ytHpAknR
<sarnold> Meaxis: does your machine actually speak ipv6?
<Mordoc> Meaxis: That's great. Sounds like the connection of the box isn't awesome. Something doesn't seem right...
<Meaxis> I assume
<Meaxis> Let me check
<Meaxis> My host reported no outages
<sarnold> oh, hah, your ping results showed AAAA output..
<walter__> eternaly grateful for any help...
<sarnold> Meaxis: I wonder why your dig output didn't include AAAA answers? *very* strange
<oerheks> i wonder what this is, vpn service or bare metal
<Meaxis> It has IPV6 sarnold
<GBGames> I have an HP Officejet 5740. Ubuntu 18.04 LTS sees it just fine, but I'm not sure how to change the settings, such as double-sided, color vs grayscale, etc. When I print a document, the options in the app don't have an effect, and changing things in  Settings> Devices> Printers also seems to have no effect.
<tripleb> Bashing-om
<GBGames> So I can print, but I can't seem to change how I can print.
<tripleb> Inodes that were part of a corrupt orphan linked list found fix?
<Bashing-om> tripleb: yes.
<Meaxis> sarnold Mordoc apparently upgrade seems to half work, most suceed but some fail.
<sarnold> Meaxis: it sure feels like some percentage of your http requests are either being directed to somewhere else, or some proxy is corrupting them
<Meaxis> I have no proxy installed
<sarnold> your ISP may
<Meaxis> Alright, I'll get in touch in them.
<Meaxis> Thanks for the help.
<sarnold> the other day a guy in here said he'd been trying to do upgrades for a month; his vpn was doing some unclean proxy things on his connection, he had no idea..
<sarnold> Meaxis: which, might be a way to test, pop up a vpn to a 'clean' network elsewhere, and tunnel these over the vpn?
<sarnold> tripleb: when fsck asks a question I always laugh -- there's like six people on the planet who can interpret the questions at all... imho it ought to ask once, at start, "are you sure you want this tool to try to repair changes?" and just leave it at that... asking over and over again is a waste of time
<Meaxis> Any recommendations that work through SSH
<Meaxis> (also forgot to post that a few minutes ago, sorry sarnol)
<Meaxis> sarnold*
<Mordoc> Meaxis: I think sarnold is on to something good here.
<sarnold> Meaxis: ssh would be super handy.. but I don't know offhand what incantation it would take to do the job
<sarnold> Meaxis: maybe, socat TCP-LISTEN on the remote peer? it's been ages since I've used socat..
<oerheks> i wonder what this is, vpn service or bare metal
<arooni> quesiton; on ubuntu 18.04  fc-conflist ;; command not found;  how do i get it?
<Bashing-om> arooni: comtext ?
<oerheks> fc-conflist ?? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/fc.1posix.html
<Bashing-om> context*
<sarnold> $ apt-file search fc-conflist
<sarnold> fontconfig: /usr/bin/fc-conflist
<lalitmee> Hey Guys, I am facing a bit wierd problem in my Ubuntu 18.04 and that is my Wi-fi keeps getting disconnected and my laptop hangs at the same time.
<arooni> +/usr/bin/fc-conflist: command not found
<lalitmee> Anyone has any idea about this issue?
<arooni> was trying to get color emojis working in alacritty lolz
<oerheks> it is part of fontconfig; apt-get install fontconfig
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/2.12.6-0ubuntu2
<kostkon> only available in 19.04 and later releases it seems https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=disco&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=fc-conflist
<oerheks> o la la, new
<lalitmee> This issue is so irritating that I was gonna reinstall my Ubuntu but I have a lot of configs. So I thought of asking you guys.
<oerheks> lalitmee, check dmesg, journalcrl to see what happens in the logs?
<lalitmee> oerheks: can you help me with the command?
<oerheks> journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot, journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<oerheks> check that last one
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lalitmee> oerheks: thanks for the command and this is the log of the current boot. there was nothing for the previos boot
<lalitmee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2zwfjbZHnX/
<oerheks> oh, only that log contains a crash..
<Bashing-om> arooni: 18.04: my system; fontconfig does not include the fc-conflist tool.
<lalitmee> oerheks: I see this too `Apr 29 08:18:34 lalit systemd[1]: nvidia-persistenced.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.`
<lalitmee> nvidia service failed
<oerheks> lots of espanso.service errors...
<arooni> Bashing-om:i dont think we get it
<arooni> ubuntu 19.04 and later
<lalitmee> I am removing this espanso
<arooni> i guess no more color emojis dreams for me in alacritty :\
<oerheks> espanso unregister # might help
<oerheks> systemctl --user disable espanso.service
<lalitmee> what was the crash you saw?
<oerheks> how did you install it, as snap?
<lalitmee> yeah it was snap
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/install/espanso/ubuntu
<lalitmee> I removed it using snap only
<oerheks> the -- classic option might give a better experience.. sudo snap install espanso --classic
<kostkon> arooni, there's always this https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/11/open-source-emoji-set
<lalitmee> oerheks: but you know this hanging and wifi issue I started facing yesterday when I was trying to install https://lutris.net/
<oerheks> else it stays in confinement, maybe the root of those errors
<arooni> kostkon: that page redirects to a 201 not found error
<oerheks> lutris..
<lalitmee> This is an open source gaming platform. I have espanso from a long time but that didn't give any error earlier. from yesterday its happening
<SupaYoshi> anyoen here that owns an accoutn on bios-mods.com?
<kostkon> arooni, loads fine here
<lalitmee> oerheks: yeah lutris
<lalitmee> now I have uninstalled it.
<SupaYoshi> Im trying to access a download, but their activation email aint sending.
<arooni> now it does
<Bashing-om> arooni: ^ Loads fine here also.
<arooni> the thing is even if i did install another emoji font; it seems like ubuntu doesn't want to let them render in alacritty (which does support color emojis)
<arooni> i already tried with the google noto set
<Meaxis> sarnold and Mordoc, update: looks like it gets better. apt update throws no error
<kostkon> arooni, ok
<lalitmee> oerheks: what do you say? I should restart and try it. if it hangs or not now?
<sarnold> Meaxis: nice :)
<sarnold> Meaxis: apt will cache what it can, and run it often enough and you might just get all of it downloaded..
<Meaxis> Oh ok
<oerheks> lalitmee, i have no manual for #lutris, they do have a channel here on #freenode
<lalitmee> oerheks: have you heard about Brave Browser?
<oerheks> never used it, it is available as snap https://snapcraft.io/install/brave/ubuntu
<arooni> has anyone gotten color emojis working on ubuntu 18.04?  i just see black and white ones
<Synx_hm> Any x11/nvidia driver experts here, i am having a hell of a time getting the nvidia binary drivers to take, ive blacklisted the nouveau drivers but they still load when checked with lshw
<Synx_hm> For the record im using secure boot but as far as i can tell that is working correctly
<Mordoc> sarnold: You were very patient with Meaxis, well done...
<sarnold> heh, thanks Mordoc, but maexis was definitely on the happier end of the spectrum -- a little too reluctant to just pastebin the errors, but still, we got there :) hehe
<lalitmee> oerheks: I think I may have found the problem. See this screenshot http://i.imgur.com/Ygitv3z.png
<lalitmee> And there is a stackoverflow question related to the same error which I am facing: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1105037/18-10-new-install-freezes-with-intel-pipe-update-end-i915-atomic-update-fail
<sarnold> ouch
<Biruwa> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Desktop. If I lock my Ubuntu screen using the Lock button at the upper right corner of the screen, would that end any active SSH or RSYNC sessions?
<Biruwa> Thank you in advance. Regards.
#ubuntu 2020-04-29
<sarnold> Biruwa: rsync and ssh and so on should keep working as usual
<Biruwa> Thank you.
<sarnold> Biruwa: though it's possible your desktop environment is configured to suspend or sleep or similar after some inactivity
<Biruwa> I see. I'll double-check in my GUI settings, and make sure suspend or sleep is disabled.
<Biruwa> I want to be able to lock my workstation, and walk away from it - while keeping on-going SSH and RSYNC operations uninterrupted.
<sarnold> yeah, it's frustrating to return and find out the machine's done nothing useful for all but fifteen minutes..
<pqatsi> Hello! Something need to be changed on ZFS while using SSDs with Ubuntu? I'm noticing a increased write on SSD while system is idle.
<ducasse> pqatsi: file a bug
<sarnold> compared against ext4 or compared against spinning metal drives?
<sarnold> how are you measuring?
<pqatsi> sarnold: watch -n1 zpool iostat
<sarnold> pqatsi: aha :) that's a poor measure; use zpool iostat 1  instead
<sarnold> the first output from zpool iostat is cumulative since boot
<sarnold> pqatsi: when I'm doing IO-intensive things I tend to use zpool iostat -v 1
<pqatsi> sarnold: indeed :)
<pqatsi> sarnold: I'm specially concerned about ssd live. Before Ubuntu 20.04, i was using fedora with btrfs and without issues. ZFS on Linux is a new thing to me, but Im trying to check critical things that may deteriorate the ssd
<pqatsi> sarnold: Another thing I dont know if its a bug or not: zpool trim -d rpool return "cannot trim '/dev/sdb4': trim operations are not supported by this device"
<sarnold> pqatsi: not a bad idea, but most ssd lifetimes these days are things like "completely fill the drive from scratch every day for years"
<sarnold> pqatsi: oh that's too bad ;(
<pqatsi> sarnold: You got a point here. I'm *very* concerned about the Ubuntu decision to only erases snapshots when disk is near to be full
<pqatsi> sarnold: Its a bug?
<pqatsi> sarnold: With btrfs I did not got the trim command refused
<sarnold> pqatsi: I think the last time I went looking for that error message, it's because zfs is looking specifically for devices that *zero* data when they are trimmed -- and some devices don't promise to return zeros, they may return garbage or what was there before
<pqatsi> sarnold: o.0
<pqatsi> sarnold: hdparm -I /dev/sdb | grep -i trim returns "* Data Set Management TRIM supported (limit 8 blocks) and * Deterministic read ZEROs after TRIM"
<pqatsi> sarnold: I also enabled autotrim on fs too
<Biruwa> How do I reset the CPU colors in gnome-system-monitor? I read that I have to do something with dconf, but I'm not sure where to look...
<sarnold> pqatsi: hrm. I wonder what's going on there then :/
<pqatsi> sarnold: may strace give some tip or needs to enable debug someplace to get?
<Synx_hm> Where is a good place to read on the current goings on with wayland and nvidia driver support
<pqatsi> sarnold: Can you help-me to report this issue?
<sarnold> pqatsi: lets head to #zfsonlinux, they may know off-hand what this is
<pqatsi> sarnold: I'll go there, but a spoiler: removing -d (secure trim), worked apparently
<sarnold> pqatsi: aya!
<pqatsi> sarnold: But its a issue?
<sarnold> pqatsi: no idea, now :)
<pqatsi> I'll lead question to zfsonlinux so :)
<Guma> Hello, I am working on script that need to check is specific snap application is installed. If not then install it. with deb I used dpkg-query -W --showformat
<pqatsi> sarnold: About this perspective from Ubuntu to fill system with snapshots until FS is 80% full, how can we avoid this size of snapshots?
<pqatsi> Also, there is a way to clean it properly?
<pqatsi> (Including grub entries, etc)
<sarnold> pqatsi: hmm, I don't know those; I installed following the old zfsonlinux wiki guide, so don't have the zsysd thing myself -- I learned to hate having snapshots on my bpool, and now keep them only on my rpool
<sarnold> pqatsi: I hadn't been aware that was something we were doing, thanks :) I"ll have to look into it..
<Synx_hm> sarnold, i think we discussed this yesterday or the day before but did you have to modify the initramfs update from the zfsonlinux wiki guide? the command they use in the guide flat out did not work for me, but produced no error so i didn't figure it out until i got to a grub menu with nothing in it haha
<Synx_hm> put on the tasklist to do a PR for that
<Synx_hm> maybe create a 20.04 updated guide that includes zfs encryption sans luks
<ohmyfromage> my touchpad is broken and I can't right click. is there a magic way I can do a right click with only one mouse button?
<ducasse> ohmyfromage: try https://askubuntu.com/questions/881939/libinput-how-to-map-different-tappings-to-buttons-tappingbuttonmap-has-no-effe
<ducasse> ohmyfromage: in short, find the id of your touchpad with 'xinput list', then enable tapping with 'xinput set-prop $ID "libinput Tapping Enabled" 1 and set the mapping with 'xinput set-prop $ID "libinput Tapping Button Mapping Enabled" 1, 0'. you can now right-click with a doubletap and middleclick with three fingers
<ducasse> where $ID is your touchpads id
<RoseBus> is there a keyboard shortcut to suspend?
<RoseBus> oh i can make one xD
<frad> is there any way to increse the size of a picture? I don't necessarily want to increase its quality
<jtatria> hello all. I'm having trouble getting Nvidia prime render offloading to work in a brand new install of ubuntu 20.04.
<jtatria> previously this worked flawlesly in ubuntu 19.04/19.10 using the patched xserver and nvidia-435. Any one here had any luck getting it to work with the new nvidia-440 and xserver 1.20.8-2ubuntu2 ?
<pineapplesweet> is it me or does ubuntu.com redirect to https://www.translatetheweb.com/ ??? feel like im going mad
<pineapplesweet> right now
<oerheks> no, it is you. clean your internet cache and restart browser
<pineapplesweet> even in another web browser this happens
<oerheks> maybe a router hijack, reboot it?
<pineapplesweet> yea
<pineapplesweet> never happened before
<pineapplesweet> but it is a crappy isp router
<pineapplesweet_> rebooted router still happens
<pineapplesweet_> this os is very old ubuntu. had updates installed
<pineapplesweet_> works now in links
<pineapplesweet_> hmmm
<jtatria> so... no one here with a working laptop nvidia installation?
<pineapplesweet_> cleared cache and now real ubuntu.com loads
<SourceSlayer> Heyo
<luna_> hi
<SourceSlayer> Hey, quick question,
<SourceSlayer> If I install PostgreSQL database tools, does it always run a daemon in the background at every boot?
<luna_> yeah
<SourceSlayer> Is there anyway I could stop it from using resources when I'm not working with it?
<genhaoqi> sudo systemsctl stop postgresql
<SourceSlayer> I am just trying to learn with databases, I don't really need it most of the time
<genhaoqi> to stop
<SourceSlayer> Okay, is it possible to have it only activate when needed?
<genhaoqi> sudo systemsctl disable postgresql
<genhaoqi> to not start when boot
<SourceSlayer> Okay, and I'm assuming "sudo systemsctl enable postgresql" when I'm going to use it?
<genhaoqi> enable to start when boot
<genhaoqi> start to start
<SourceSlayer> Oh, so it should start on its own when needed?
<SourceSlayer> Sorry, I'm new to this lol
<genhaoqi> SourceSlayer: see https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemctl.html
<jtatria> sudo systemsctl enable _service_ will add that service to the regular boot statup sequence
<jtatria> sudo systemsctl start _service_ will start the given service for the current session
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/databases-postgresql
<jtatria> sudo systemsctl stop _service_ will stop the given service for the current session
<jtatria> etc.
<jtatria> SO... no one here has a working nvidia installation
<jtatria> ?
<SourceSlayer> Okay, thank you genhaoqi & jtatria
<pineapplesweet_> grr my crappy old router that lacks updates... time to splash on a open source router! with updates!
<lestac> how you do that? pineapplesweet :0
<Synx_hm> Is there a proper procedure for switching from ubuntus default gnome setup to KDE plasma? i am using the regular 20.04 install media so i can get zfs on root
<Bashing-om> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.387 (eoan), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<Synx_hm> Bashing-om, thanks more curious if there is a correct procedure for de-gnome'ing the os? or is 'apt purge ubuntu-desktop' followed by a 'apt autoremove' enough
<Bashing-om> Synx_hm: Well NO ! there is no real real good way. XX-desktop is a meta package to install a whole bunch of other packages. Now if you are handy I am aware of a script that one can adapt to remove an alternate DE.
<Synx_hm> ya, mind pointing me in that direction
<Synx_hm> i think what i'll prob try next is debootstrap from the live iso and just go direct to kubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> Synx_hm: have a look here: https://github.com/aysiu/purebuntu .
<eelstrebor> why isn't there an unbound.conf with the unbound package?
<Synx_hm> Bashing-om, thanks much!
<Bashing-om> Synx_hm: :D - My bit to try and help .
<pineapplesweet_> lestac, https://www.turris.cz
<pineapplesweet_> buts not cheap
<pineapplesweet_> but as network now seams to be getting compromised, maybe dad wont mind the splash so much
<illuminated> periodically my "copy" feature stops working
<illuminated> I can't "copy" files and "paste" them to another folder
<illuminated> and I can't "copy" text and "paste" it to somewhere
<illuminated> has anyone ever ran into this before and can tell me how to get that working again?
<genhaoqi> illuminated: Do you have authority?
<illuminated> for what?
<illuminated> I'm root if that's what you want to know
<illuminated> seems other people with kde plasma have the same issue
<illuminated> so I guess it's not an ubuntu thing, and I'm not using stock ubuntu with the canonical customized gnome3 or whatever they started using after they gave up on unity
<genhaoqi> maybe other who use kde can help you
<genhaoqi> goto kde channel
<illuminated> is that #kde ?
<genhaoqi> illuminated: "/j kde"
<bgilb_> i have a cron job that executes a bash script, but it seems to be failing, is there anywhere i can look for command errors?
<funhouse> Is it possible to disable cron in 18.04?
<funhouse> scratch that how do you disable cron in ubuntu
<funhouse> I keep getting The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, but disabled is not supported for upstart jobs
<luna_> Anyone had the login manager crashing on todays Kernel Update for 20.04?
<luna_> think its becouse my SSD got full trying if thats it
<luna_> yep thats solved it
<bgilb_> wow im dumb
<fabiobik> I found a old hard driver that has a .Encrypt folder with many encrypted folders inside.
<bgilb_> was mixing up local vs prod server
<fabiobik> how can i mount it?
<fabiobik> I found a old hard driver that has a .Encrypt folder with many encrypted folders inside. how can i mount it?
<fabiobik> thanks in advance
<Saurabh009> Hi, could anyone let me know the procedure to enable the mobile broadband connection in the Ubuntu 18.04???
<artipeng> Hey guys, I'm new ro IRC and was just banned from another server. I was told I was "connecting from multiple clients and talking to myself" Is that happening here?
<artipeng> I honestly don't know what's going on
<doug16k> artipeng, strange
<doug16k> nothing abnormal coming up here
<zapotah> does someone know why the debhelper python path for python3 has suddenly changed from being under /usr/share/python3/ to /usr/share/dh-python/ ?
<zapotah> it used to be directly underneath python3 and is still on debian
<zapotah> now the path to debhelper on ubuntu 20.04 is /usr/share/dh-python/dhpython/
<zapotah> and while not exactly catastrophic, this does require patching the path in multiple softwares
<zapotah> or is there some envvar that im not aware of that should be used?
<stoiss> do others report in on nvidia drivers messing up 20.04 ?
<theshagg> Stupid question: how do I restart libvirt in 20.04?
<StatelessCat> Hi
<ducasse> theshagg: systemctl restart libvirtd.service
<theshagg> ducasse thanks!
<oldguy> zapotah: on my machines it is still /usr/share/python3/debpython (ubuntu & Kubuntu 20.04)
<zapotah> oldguy: if you upgrade in place, i suspect it is
<zapotah> fresh install on the other hand...
<oldguy> zapotah: no, both are fresh installs
<zapotah> thats...odd then
<zapotah> oh
<zapotah> debpython is still in place
<zapotah> however for whatever reason debhelper is not in there
<zapotah> maybe a packaging bug?
<oldguy> zapotah: my debpthon contains files
<oldguy> zapotah: and I hve no dh--python on my systems
<zapotah> oldguy: is debhelper.py in debpython there?
<zapotah> oldguy: having files does not exactly mean much :P
<zapotah> or if you install it, does it end up in debpython
<oldguy> zapotah: files in folder are  __init__.py files.py interpreter.py option.py version.py and __pycache_
<oldguy> zapotah: I must admit I dont know that this package is. I have checed on a freshly installed vm (is I have not installed anything) - The folder and files are as I have listed them
<zapotah> oldguy: yes, i know that much, debhelper should however be in there and this is likely a packaging bug
<oldguy> zapotah: i'm not really qualified to judge - though may I repeat that i cannot find any trace of  a folder called dh-python
<zapotah> oldguy: because you do not have debhelper installed
<oldguy> zapotah: My Bad I have confused  debpython and debhelper : (      I will install debhelper and check
<badbodh> will 18.04 get kernel from 20.04 as hwe kernel or stick to the current version till eol ?
<oldguy> zapotah: OK hve just pip3 install debhelper.  It was installed to ~/.local/python3.8/site-packages/    There is a file there called debhelper.py. It  can be imported .....
<ducasse> badbodh: eventually it will get it
<oldguy> zapotah: I still do not have a /usr/share/dh-python.   there is a /usr/share/debhelper. but that does not contain python scripts
<badbodh> ok
<tatertots> cheese works fine with integrated latptop webcam but browsers refuse to use cam, firefox, chrome and opera..anyone else make this observation
<zapotah> oldguy: pip has different packaging
<zapotah> and different paths
<zapotah> oldguy: so i still suspect that this is a ubuntu packaging bug
<absence> i'm on ubuntu 19.10, but do-release-upgrade says there's no new release found. how do i make it detect that 20.04 was released?
<ducasse> absence: use -d
<DJones> absence: There is always a delay before the upgrades show up, I think the release notes said it would be a few days, I'd say keep checking each day
<oldguy> zapotah: I just  'apt download debhelper'  I then extracted the files from the package it contains a number of perl scripts, but no python files.  I don't  think it is a matter of packaging ... they seem to be different packages
<absence> i see, will using -d have any other effects than forcing the upgrade? i see the option is called "development release"
<zapotah> oldguy: propably dh-python in that case
<zapotah> theres other issues with debhelper in regards to venv
<zapotah> but those are besides the point
<oldguy> zapotah:  I juust d'ld and extracted dh-python. This does contain dh-python/dhpyton/debhelper.py.  I think  I have already said - I have no Idea what this package does I dont think i can be of any further help
 * oldguy off for breakfast
<zapotah> oldguy: its for packaging python stuff into .deb
<thongpv87> I can not play the audio though external monitor after update the kernel. :(
 * oldguy back from breakfast
<tatertots> use previous kernel
<leeyaa> hello
<luna_> hi
<leeyaa> i have a local apt mirror that keeps several ubuntu releases. is it possible to tell apt-mirror to download only packages for specific release? I need to download focal, but i dont want to update the other versions.
<thongpv87> Ah, this solve the problem: https://superuser.com/questions/845645/pulseaudio-how-to-rescan-audio-devices?noredirect=1&lq=1
<oldguy> zapotah: great thanks  - I've just checked pypi - the packge insttalled by pip (debhelper) is for setting up a repo. It does contain a debhelper.py  This is not the same as the debhelper.,py
<oldguy> in dh-helper
<yossarianuk> I tried out ubuntu 20.04 last night - I am a long time linux desktop users (since mandrake linux in 2002 i have been Linux only - no windows) -  I usually use KDE (presently kubuntu/neon and arch) - I thought i would try latest gnome.
<yossarianuk> first impressions : terrible
<yossarianuk> i enabled fractional scaling and lost the desktop.
<yossarianuk> (not troling btw - this was my experience)
<zapotah> yossarianuk: 2020 is the year of the linux desktop!
<yossarianuk> i.e enable fractional scaling - black screen
<yossarianuk> had to hard reboot
<yossarianuk> which seems somewhat buggy for an LTS release..
<yossarianuk> I have used fractional scaling in KDE for ages with no real issues (apart from the old line in the konsole window)
<yossarianuk> i guess i shall file a bug..
<oldguy> zapotah: -- again i have made a mistake - the last post i made should have said dh-pthon ... sorry
<zapotah> oldguy: it happens to...old guys
 * zapotah shows himself out
<droog> Query - How does one change window manager in the latest Ubuntu? Looks like the straight forward way of doing it has been removed.
<lotuspsychje> droog: what are you planning to do?
<ducasse> droog: after installing it, you should be able to switch at the login screen
<droog> Lotus: I've installed Enlightenment, and I want to use it.
<droog> ducasse: I checked there. Unable to see the option to change sessions :/
<droog> Box standard, default Ubuntu install btw.
<absence> what's the right way to install java 13 in 20.04? in 19.10 there was an openjdk-13-jdk package, but it's not in 20.04
<lotuspsychje> droog: where did you get enlightment from?
<droog> The erpos
<droog> *Repos
<ducasse> droog: look under /usr/share/xsessions/
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: seems something has changed with the packagenames, wasnt it like e17 before
<droog> ducasse: Yup, it exists under that folder
<ducasse> then it should appear, they do here
<droog> Well thanks for the assist guys. Gonna bail on Ubuntu I think. Too many issues right off the bat, more so than with previous versions.
<ducasse> droog: it's been running great here for months
<absence> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/openjdk-13 <- what happened?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: fud spreaders
<lotuspsychje> absence: apt-cache search your-package-here
<absence> lotuspsychje: yeah, there are no hits
<lotuspsychje> absence: what apt gives, is what you can install on your system
<absence> lotuspsychje: right, so my question is what happened to openjdk 13 in 20.04
<ducasse> absence: that package is only available in debian, according to launchpad
<lotuspsychje> absence: discussions feel free to ask in #ubuntu-discuss
<absence> lotuspsychje: why is it a discussion?
<lotuspsychje> absence: come into #ubuntu-discuss and ill explain it to you
<discovered> I am trying to make usb wifi adapter ZyXEL 6605 in latest ubuntu. Device is detected what i see in lsusb. But no aditional wifi interface
<lotuspsychje> discovered: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network please?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/BEDwYire
<lotuspsychje> discovered: arent you using your internal intel wifi?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, connected in Ethernet. I am not using the internal intel wifi
<lotuspsychje> discovered: can you: journalctl -f and plug out/back in your usb dongle and pastebin the results please
<gratz> If I install Ubuntu 20.04 via PXE and specify the preseed `tasksel tasksel/first multiselect minimal` option then the resulting /etc/grub/grub.cfg as part of the installed OS includes `quiet splash` as kernel parameters which breaks the login prompt - I can manually remove these and it works, which is what a standard install of 20.04 does from the server ISO image. Seems like this shouldn't happen when preseeded? I tried using `standard` instea
<gratz> d of `minimal` and that was the same
<discovered> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/UfYD3Mu0
<lotuspsychje> discovered: seems like it discovers the adapter, but bit further errors mtp-probe[2345]: bus: 1, device: 6 was not an MTP device
<lotuspsychje> discovered: did you try several usb ports?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, not yet... Trying it
<lotuspsychje> discovered: maybe also try to disable your internal intel one
<discovered> lotuspsychje, how i do that?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: could from your bios, but try the other ports first
<lotuspsychje> discovered: is your kernel+system up to date?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/HfY2r3mb ....
<discovered> Tried but did not work
<lotuspsychje> discovered: ok tnx for testing that, could you pastebin your dmesg please?
<nicekiwi_> can systemd-resolvd do the same things dnsmasq can do?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/YBvw77FE
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.51.42 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<discovered> lotuspsychje, is it for me?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: no its ok, did you boot with your usb connected?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> discovered: did your dongle work on other ubuntu versions please?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, i did not try that
<lotuspsychje> discovered: allright, do you have time to file a bug togheter?
<discovered> lotuspsychje, ok i will.. Can't it be fixed now?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: maybe someone can find a fix, but in my opinion this needs to be filed as bug, as your dongle doesnt work out of the box on 20.04
<lotuspsychje> discovered: you have a launchpad account, it wont take long?
<lotuspsychje> discovered: from terminal: ubuntu-bug linux , then add a title + description of your bug and attach your dmesg along with it
<lotuspsychje> discovered: see also bug #1875016
<ubottu> bug 1875016 in rtl8812au (Ubuntu) "Driver doesn't work on Ubuntu 20.04 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875016
<lotuspsychje> discovered: you could affect this one instead of filing a new bug too if you want
<lotuspsychje> discovered: or rather continue
<shinobi> Is lz4 enabled by default when I create a zpool? I'm running 20.04.
<RattleBattle79> shinobi: If you use ZFS for boot during install, I'm not sure if you create another ZFS pool. I don't think so
<RattleBattle79> it's simple to create with lz4 though
<jarn> I have a problem with trackpad scrolling. I want to try using "synclient" to try to modify "VertScrollDelta" and "HorizScrollDelta" as described in "https://askubuntu.com/questions/330461/how-to-speed-down-two-fingers-trackpad-scrolling". When I try to install "synclient", it want to install "xserver-xorg-core" and remove all kinds of other packages, do you think this is safe?
<jarn> pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DGg6WKBp3z/
<_bradk> just applied the latest updates, hoping one of them fixes the network instability issues which started since moving to 20.04
<_bradk> nope
<_bradk> :<
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<excited_buddha> How can I know in ubuntu if my PC is HACKED remotely (via appimages/snaps/etc). Without additional software if possible.
<excited_buddha> Am I among bots or people? no offense but it feels like no one car read me? Am I blocked from sending messages? No rush.
<excited_buddha> I just discovered a official snap containing a keylogger.
<RattleBattle79> excited_buddha: If no one is answering they haven't read you question or have no answer, It's as simple as that.
<tatertots> excited_buddha: what "official" snap did you discover a keylogger?
<coconut> Would a "factory color calibration" have the same improvement under linux as under windows?
<rory> coconut: are you referring to an optional customisation a vendor is offering for a device shipping a choice of Linux or Windows?
<rory> or is this something that's built into the display hardware?
<excited_buddha> tatertots it was a lie. I have not.
<rory> if the latter, it'll be exactly the same under both Linux and Windows.
<coconut> rory, no nothing build into the monitor, just a callibration in factory done once with the laptop with Windows on it.(which i will wipe)
<coconut> rory, do you think it's better not to do so?
<rory> if you care about this, you should contact the vendor, imo, because it might be a BIOS/hardware thing, or it might be a Windows thing.
<coconut> i had the same thinking, thank you rory
<vuurdraak> hi everybody, i have a weird behavior of firefox in ubuntu 18.04 lts, ever since it opened on the 2nd user space below the first one, while i was running a program in wine, now when i open firefox it keeps opening in the 2nd user space, and refuses to open ion the active user space, anybody got an idea why this might be happening ? even if i move ff to the 1st user space, later it decides to open n the non active 2nd user space anyway
<born2bake> is there any way I can use python-pip in Ubuntu focal?
<guiverc> born2bake, python3-pip installs pip3 for focal/20.04
<Deano59> Hi there! I just ran "openssl speed" to see which is faster for my device and I don't know what the output means? can I paste somewhere and someone tell me?
<Deano59> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c44jmq5k9z/
<Deano59> that's it ^
<ohmyfromage> ducasse: thank you!
<born2bake> guiverc unfortunately, the app which I am trying to use supports only python-pip
<dynetrekk> Hi, I've followed the microk8s installation instructions, but the executables are missing? e.g. `microk8s.status` (from https://ubuntu.com/kubernetes/install#single-node)
<dynetrekk> I can't find them in /snap/microk8s/current/... either?
<diskin> hi, what can I check if my system sometimes (rarely) won't go to sleep and freezes? min most cases sleep works fine. the system is 18.04.4
<walter__> good morning. my ubuntu 20.04 cant power off.
<diskin> the last record in kern.log was: "PM: suspend entry (deep)"
<Deano59> Hi there! I just ran "openssl speed" to see which is faster for my device and I don't know what the output means? can I paste somewhere and someone tell me? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c44jmq5k9z/
<walter__> Deano59; the information is mixing hash crypto choices somehow to the speed analyses
<dbugger> Hi everyone
<walter__> I am stuck in a big problem here with the power off not de facto concluding
<walter__> NOT concluding
<born2bake> is there any way I can use python-pip in Ubuntu focal?
<Psi-Jack> 20.04, you mean? :p
<marenz> g'day
<marenz> I am not 100% if it happened before or after my update to 20.04 (from 18.04) but the current state is that my integrated camera is gone
<marenz> there is no /dev/video0 and the browser also says no camera detected
<DJones> walter__: Have you tried speedtest-cli
<marenz> omg.
<Psi-Jack> heh. Well then, pip for python2 was removed from Ubuntu 20.04, itself. heh
<marenz> It was my fn+cam key that I had to press
<marenz> god damn.
<DJones> walter__: https://opensource.com/article/20/1/internet-speed-tests
<dbugger> I have a question. I know the answers are subjective, but Id like to know other opinions. I was thinking of buying a new GPU, and I was wondering which one will give me less headaches. I have used NVidia so far, and the performance is great, but GOD i cant stop the screen tearing. This has been happening to me for ages over and over. What do you guys think? Would I be better off with a AMD?
<walter__> DJones, I believe speedtest-cli is meant to test speed I currently on power off troubles.
<DJones> walter__: ok,I thought you were just looking for a internet speed test utility
<Psi-Jack> dbugger: Subjective? Well, facts are facts. Not subjective. but ATI/AMD on GPU, has always been problematic. It's "getting better", but it's not yet there in terms of quality support yet in the world of linux.
<dbugger> FYI, I have a NVidia GTX 970
<Psi-Jack> I have the GTX 960. Works great.
<dbugger> Works fine too, but the screen tearing keeps coming back, over and over. I dont know what do to anymore
<walter__> dbugger, well, some critics are biased to nvidia if the problem is not money
<Psi-Jack> I have not had screen tearing.. In... Ever.
<dbugger> Well, Money is a factor. But I am looking more for a "problem free" life :P
<solarliner> I only have screen tearing on my second screen of my dual screen setup but that might be due to the fact it's connected directly to the motherboard instead of the graphics card
<Meaxis> sarnold and Mordoc, I have some updates: according to my host, they - did not alter the network and - did not alter the machine in itself
<solarliner> So my primary screen works great, but the tearing on the second screen is just unbearable
<Meaxis> I think I'm going to reinstall the OS, unless you have a better idea?
<Psi-Jack> dbugger: Are you using the same monitor connector type from the video card? Not mixing HDMI+DP+DVI, etc to your displays?
<dbugger> Psi-Jack, I have 3 screens. I might have 1 to HDMI, but the other 2 are Display Port
<Psi-Jack> There you go.
<Psi-Jack> That'll cause screen tearing.
<dbugger> Really??
<Psi-Jack> Yes, really.
<dbugger> Let me check...
<dbugger> Ok, yes... so I should use all 3 with DisplayPort to the GPU?
<Psi-Jack> Correct, all /same interface/ connector.
<Psi-Jack> That's critical.
<dbugger> I would have never guessed it...
<Psi-Jack> Which is why I asked about your setup. :)
<walter__> the problem here is not an important one. but it's the only thing left to make the system round
<dbugger> Thanks, mate. I will get me a 3rd DisplayPort cable
<Psi-Jack> dbugger: Does your graphics card have 3 native DP ports?
<dbugger> Psi-Jack, yeah, 2 DP and one HDMI
<dbugger> 3DP
<Psi-Jack> Cool :)
<Meaxis> does anyone know how to fix the [Waiting for headers] apt problem?
<Psi-Jack> My older 960, I had uniquely gotten with DVI in mind. LOL
<Meaxis> wait it works
<Meaxis> it was just long
<Meaxis> sorry
<dbugger> Psi-Jack, https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/610VIvpieJL._AC_SL1000_.jpg
<Psi-Jack> Now, technically, I could get a video card that does HDMI, but, I'm waiting till I have better money to buy a worthwhile card.
<Psi-Jack> Well dang!
<dbugger> More than enough ports =P
<samfisher> Hi. I somehow deleted my /boot partition /dev/sdb1 2G EFI System. Think is I cannot boot ubuntu anymore and I am now in a liveCD
<dbugger> Even thought, for reason... I seem to recall that once I tried connecting all 3 monitors to DP, and one of them was not working...
<dbugger> *for some reason
<Psi-Jack> So, yeah. DP all the way then, if you want to drive 3 displays. Now, I can't say ultimately that will work as well as hoped, BUT, it's got a much higher chance /to/ work, because of the same interface control.
<samfisher> the / is still there, I can access it but I really need help reconstructing /boot and grup
<dbugger> Well, I guess I can try. DP cable is not much
<Psi-Jack> Right.
<walter__> of course, you must master the technical hability to help, otherwise, words on the wind
<samfisher> my /boot now shows as EFI and no boot flag is there. i tried chrooting and installing grub but still the same
<echoSMILE> Hi. Is normal the mac address of a wifi interface change something like some digits?
<Psi-Jack> echoSMILE: Normal? Absolutely not.
<vimart> echoSMILE: no that's not normal. How did you find it?
<walter__> echoSMILE, some routers have the option to clone the mac address of the host, from what I remember
<echoSMILE> I have my wifi AP allowing my laptop from MAC, and today I didn't have connection. SO i was debuging the issue and I find out the last digit of the mac address of my wifi card was difeferent.
<walter__> anyways my deal now is power off
<kevindank> Hello, How do i easily copy the contents of a file from command line?
<echoSMILE> I have records about my network settings registered. So no, was not me that did change it before or today.
<echoSMILE> How can this be possible ?!
<kevindank> I'm using putty to connect to my command line on ubuntu server and have a file open in nano
<walter__> afk
<dynetrekk> kevindank copy to/from where? winscp can copy files to/from windows over ssh
<dynetrekk> I think putty can too
<dynetrekk> kevindank but nano just works "on the ubuntu server"
<kevindank> i tim trying to copy a file from one directory to another
<kevindank> but it tells me its not a directory
<zhanx> kevindank, are you using screen on the server?
<Psi-Jack> kevindank: cp oldfile newpath/
<JimBuntu> echoSMILE: MAC are sometimes built at firmware load during boot up and in those cases it's generally based off the manufacturer prefix and some other data like a serial number for the device that is stored somewhere internally. If that serial number changed, then the MAC could change. It's not normally an issue, but it can happen.
<Psi-Jack> If the serial number changes, there's something horribly wrong going on. :)
<JimBuntu> bit flips happen, but I agree, if that's what happened then the memory appears to be failing.
<RoseBus> okay what is pa stand for in pactl
<Psi-Jack> Pulse Audio
<kevindank> Psi-Jack: it tells me that its not a directory
<RoseBus> ahh nice
<kevindank> cp /etc/nginx/sites-available/file.conf  /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/
<Psi-Jack> kevindank: Then "you're doing it wrong"
<Psi-Jack> Does /etc/nginx/sites-enabled exist, and is a directory? ls -ld /etc/nginx/sites-enabled
<kevindank> it exists and is a directory
<kevindank> theres an existing file in that directory to. but i just cant copy to it
<Psi-Jack> Well your cp looks fine.
<echoSMILE> JimBuntu: "if that serial number changed" but how can this be made?
<ocean> kevindank: you should link, not copy, the config file from -available to -enabled: sudo ln -s /etc/nginx/sites-available/mydom.conf /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/
<RoseBus> JimBuntu, bit flips do happen
<RoseBus> JimBuntu, did u know that the reason toyotas were going out of control and weren't able to decelerate were due to bit flips in the control circuits?
<RoseBus> they fixed the problem with redundant circuits and now they wont send a signal unless all circuits agree
<SoorajS> Hi, Ive one doubt. I want to upgrade to 20.04 lts from 18.04. But the updates have not yet came in updater. if i do "update-manager -d", ill get the update. Is there any harm in doing this? Like is the thing stable if i do so?
<RoseBus> they say bit flips can be cauased by cosmic rays... how fascinating
<corshmock> Does anyone ever experience an issue with mouse buttons in Ubuntu?  The mouse can move freely around the screen but the buttons stop working?
<RoseBus> corshmock, yea i've had that in 20.04
<TheBeastBoy> Hello
<RoseBus> after 10-20 seconds then it returned to normal
<Teduardo> Hello, I am trying to create an autoinstall file, in the docs it references a snap called autoinstall-editor but that doesn't seem to exist at all or maybe I am too stupid to find it, can anyone help me find it?
<TheBeastBoy> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/3QrQUekV
<JimBuntu> echoSMILE: I would suspect a glitch in the rom on the card that stores that serial or MAC if this is the only time you have seen it change. Was there a firmware update lately?
<TheBeastBoy> sudo apt install python is not working
<TheBeastBoy> I am using ubuntu on wsl
<echoSMILE> JimBuntu: glitch in the rom? that's new. How can I check if I did? Because if I did was from ubuntu official updates. Is there any log?
<leftyfb> !wsl | TheBeastBoy
<ubottu> TheBeastBoy: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<RoseBus> TheBeastBoy, u have to specify the version of python you want
<TheBeastBoy> leftyfb:  u didn't read my question?
<corshmock> JimBuntu: No mate, I went back to Ubuntu (20.04) the other and then remembered this issue from when I was on 18.04.  The same laptop never had that problem with Fedora, or Windows strangley.
<TheBeastBoy> I need python3 what should i run?
<RoseBus> TheBeastBoy, look for the packages like this: "apt-cache search python"
<TheBeastBoy> There are tooooo many
<leftyfb> TheBeastBoy: what error do you get?
<TheBeastBoy> Package Python not found
<JimBuntu> echoSMILE: You could check within /var/log/dpkg.log, you'll want to know what model the NIC is and go from there
<leftyfb> TheBeastBoy: that is not a valid error message
<RoseBus> thebeastboy try this: "sudo apt install python3"
<SoorajS> anyone could comment if any bad effects of using -d while upgrading to 20.04 from 18.04??
<TheBeastBoy> RoseBus:  not working
<leftyfb> TheBeastBoy: please pastebin the command you're using and the exact error message you're getting when trying to install python on wsl
<TheBeastBoy> Got it
<TheBeastBoy> Now it is working
<RoseBus> ahhaha nice
<TheBeastBoy> I forgot to run apt get update
<jpleau> Hi. Trying to blacklist 'snd_hds_codec_hdmi' kernel module. Added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, ran update-initramfs -u, rebooted to test if it worked. It doesn't. If I extract the initrd file I can see my edit in blacklist.conf but it's still not blacklisting the module..
<Teduardo> Can anyone tell me wherher I am in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-unregged?
<coconut> Teduardo, you're in #ubuntu now
<Teduardo> Thanks, IRSSI is confusing. sorry for dumb questions.
<coconut> Teduardo, there are no dumb questions
<p0indexter> <<< using irssi..can be confusing try hexchat...all gui easier
<wedr> +1 on hexchat, but hexchat's initial configurations are just as confusing
<Psi-Jack> Confusing?
<wedr> Especially when you wanted to default to a nickname, but your sign-on username is different than the nickname you use
<wedr> like, my account nickname is wedr, but my sign-on username is different than "wedr".
<wedr> You need to play around with hexchat settings just to make it so you sign-onto an IRC network, it needs to automatically change your nickname
<zhanx> wedr, that is just settings
<wedr> the initial configurations require you to play with the settings first
<wedr> that is, you set your default IRC network, what username/password/authentication process you want to use, and then set up commands to execute before you complete the login
<wedr> That's the only part of hexchat that I feel it's confusing.
<zhanx> been using it for years use to it
<wedr> The moment I got everything working the way I wanted, I left it alone, and forget what I did to make it work. :P
<wedr> Everything else is simple and easy to use.
<tzanolo> Good afternoon. I'm trying to install Cisco Packet Tracer and getting some issues: I've download the deb file and install with "sudo dpkg -i PacketTracer_730_amd64.deb"
<tzanolo> I'm running ubuntu 20.04
<zhanx> tzanolo, paste the output ?
<tzanolo> Ok, wen I run the binary it shows: "./PacketTracer7: error while loading shared libraries: libicui18n.so.60: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<zhanx> tzanolo, try udo apt install libicu55
<tzanolo> ok, I'll will try
<tzanolo> Doesn't work
<tzanolo> tzanolo@lisa:/opt/pt/bin$ sudo apt install libicu55
<tzanolo> Reading package lists... Done
<tzanolo> Building dependency tree
<tzanolo> Reading state information... Done
<tzanolo> E: Unable to locate package libicu55
<echoSMILE> with `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-3.0 gcr-3 webkit2gtk-4.0` I got "Package gtk+-3.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path." but the lib is installed, how can I set it for: "Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-3.0.pc` to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable ?
<hggdh> tzanolo: please use pastebin for more than 2 lines of output
<tzanolo> ok no problem, thanks!
<zhanx> tzanolo, here is the ppa for it, you might have to wait to 20.04.1 on it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libicu55
<tzanolo> i'm downloading it from the link
<tzanolo> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/18845128
<tzanolo> lets see what will happen
<tzanolo> zhanx, i've downloaded the deb and isntalled it, now packet tracer needs other dependencies.
<tzanolo> zhanx, take a look https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8yBKCRH3S4/
<tzanolo> now it needs   Package qt-at-spi is not installed
<roler> I have a Dell Inspiron 3847 Desktop that I use for Ubuntu. Great little machine, 16GB ram, Intel i7-4790. Problem is, it barely supports my 3440x1440 monitor (@49hz). Can anyone recommend a desktop video card (not for gaming) that will make my desktop experience better?
<wedr> roler, I'd go with Nvidia Quatro cards
<kyle__> even ones that are a few years old are great.
<roler> quadro?
<wedr> Or anything Nvidia in general. I have heard numerous times, Ubunut uses nouveau drivers which are based off of Nvidia drivers.
<wedr> quadro* yes. It's not gaming graphics cards, but it gets the job done
<kyle__> I've got an old quadro p400 in this desktop, and it's fantastic.
<zhanx> tzanolo, check npn for that
<roler> kyle__: what resolution ?
<kyle__> At the moment 1280x1024, because I put my big monitor on my work laptop to WFH :P but normally 4k
<tzanolo> zhanx, i didint understand... sorry
<zhanx> one sec
<Thanos> roler: a simple gt1030  https://www.newegg.com/msi-geforce-gt-1030-gt-1030-2gh-lp-oc/p/N82E16814137140?Description=gt1030&cm_re=gt1030-_-14-137-140-_-Product&quicklink=true
<Thanos> I bought two of these recently. they work fine in 20.04.
<Thanos> has displayport and hdmi both.
<zhanx> tzanolo, since you are install early you are gonna need to add all the ppa's to get them etc as the errors come up
<zhanx> tis the pain of new releases
<kyle__> Thanos: Hu.  That's a pretty good deal.
<roler> thank you everyone. these are great solutions and definitely what I was expecting to pay
<Thanos> ya np.
<tzanolo> zhanx, ok, but how can I do it?
<roler> kyle__; I found the P400 new for $90 too. https://www.ebay.com/itm/PNY-Quadro-P400-VCQP400-2GB-64-bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-3-0x16-Low-Profile/402171822204?hash=item5da34f007c:g:jBMAAOSwB8RbvPfS#viTabs_0
<zhanx> tzanolo, you try a sudo apt install qt-at-spi?
<ioria> that's not available on focal
<tzanolo> zhanx, yes, but does not exist
<tzanolo> Package qt-at-spi is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zhanx> then compile from source
<zhanx> you adopted early and get to learn etc
<leftyfb> tzanolo: the package is part of the universe repo
<leftyfb> zhanx: please do not suggest building from source. It's not something we can support here
<zhanx> leftyfb, noted
<zhanx> but it would be a skill they should learn also leftyfb
<leftyfb> tzanolo: you're trying to install packages from a PPA manually? Why not just enable the PPA?
<zhanx> tzanolo, Here is the ppa for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-at-spi that
<leftyfb> zhanx: please stop
<zhanx> its showing bonic as the last release so you will have to wait to get the update
<leftyfb> zhanx: please stop
<zhanx> knowledge is power and teaching someone how to read the ppa when they are adopting early is something they need to learn
<zhanx> it tells them they need to wait for the dev to push out the update
<leftyfb> zhanx: This is a support channel. Please stop
<zhanx> that is support
<valentin> is there any well-known issue with gnome using intel graphics and higher resolutions (2560x1440 in my case) that result in scroll stutter and general animation sluggishness after a while (10-15 minutes into the session)?
<valentin> I don't see any issue under KDE, cinnamon, XFCE, etc. I only notice the stuters under gnome
<leftyfb> tzanolo: where did you get the PacketTracer_730_amd64.deb file?
<tzanolo> leftyfb, from the cisco netacad homepage.
<tzanolo> leftyfb, this link: https://www.netacad.com/portal/resources/packet-tracer
<zhanx> requires sign in
<tzanolo> cisco doesnt have any ppa, just the .deb itself.
<leftyfb> tzanolo: the binary is looking for a file that's included in the libicu60 package. Give me a bit to spin up a 20.04 container
<tzanolo> zhanx, yes, students must be logged ind...
<tzanolo> leftyfb, no problem.
<tzanolo> zhanx, do you need the file?
<zhanx> sure if you want to send it so i can play with the install
<zhanx> intrigued etc
<leftyfb> tzanolo: I'd suggest not sharing that here
<leftyfb> zhanx: you are perfectly capable of signing up for your own account
<leftyfb> tzanolo: sudo apt install libicu66
<leftyfb> tzanolo: mind you, you should really be receiving support from Cisco on this
<tzanolo> leftyfb, says it is already installed: libicu66 is already the newest version (66.1-2ubuntu2).
<tzanolo> leftyfb, cisco does not cary about it: it is always a war when they change the app version, or when I change my distro version.
<leftyfb> tzanolo: ok, try sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicui18n.so.66 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicui18n.so.60
<tzanolo> let me try another version.
<leftyfb> tzanolo: an older version isn't going to make a difference
<leftyfb> tzanolo: if you'd like help, please don't go changing things without being directed to do so
<zhanx> ln -s will break on updates also
<tzanolo> ok
<leftyfb> tzanolo: did you make the link as directed?
<tzanolo> leftyfb, yes: tzanolo@lisa:~/Downloads$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicui18n.so.66 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicui18n.so.60
<leftyfb> tzanolo: ok, try running the app now
<tzanolo> leftyfb, ok, ill need to run de dpkg again
<leftyfb> tzanolo: why did you uninstall it?
<zhanx> he didn't the install failed due to depends
<tzanolo> because when I tried to run anyting as "sudo apt update" it says the system is broken, and ask me to --fix
<zhanx> tzanolo, you should have started with that
<leftyfb> zhanx: ok, install the package, then lets go from there
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> tzanolo: ^
<tzanolo> ok.
<tzanolo> take a look: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QxdCjPrzRC/
<tzanolo> there are errors installing deb
<leftyfb> tzanolo: once the package is installed run: sudo apt install -f   # then pastebin the output here. You do not have to let it remove the app, lets just see what it wants to do
<leftyfb> tzanolo: please stop running commands unless directed to do so
<zhanx> leftyfb, that is why i showed him the ppa. the qt-at-spi package is not ready for 20.04 yet
<tzanolo> leftyfb, ok, take a look from install -f : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/c9ZphtCX4F/
<leftyfb> tzanolo: ok, hold on
<tzanolo> ok.
<leftyfb> tzanolo: If you need this application, I would suggest going back to Ubuntu 18.04. It is not compatible with 20.04 and cannot be supported hee
<leftyfb> here*
<zhanx> the last update to the ppa was 2018-11-09 21:43:36 UTC
<tzanolo> ok no problem.
<ioria> tzanolo, this guy did it (not quiet clear how, and i think it's NOT reliable, but anyways ...  )  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1228265/how-can-i-download-packet-tracer-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-without-dependency-qt-at-sp
<zhanx> ioria, the qt-at-spi deb link is broken on that one
<zhanx> for me
<ioria> zhanx, no it's not
<zhanx> for me i get a 500 error
<ioria> zhanx, but it's just the xenial version (you can get it elesewhere, not the problem)
 * zhanx is being evil and compiling source anyways
<tzanolo> ive started everithing from scratch, with an older version of packet tracer.
<zhanx> libqt4-dbus will be an error for tzanolo
<tzanolo> this one installs with no error,but when i run it show:
<tzanolo> ./PacketTracer7: error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zhanx> sudo apt install libpng12-0?
<zhanx> leftyfb, spin up that 20.04 yet?
<leftyfb> zhanx: yes, why?
<zhanx> can you check if this installs https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/15108504/+files/libpng12-0-dbgsym_1.2.54-1ubuntu1.1_amd64.ddeb
<zhanx> that is the file he needs
<leftyfb> I do not suggest any of this
<zhanx> i know but can you check it
<zhanx> you have the vm for a reason
<leftyfb> zhanx: you can spin up an lxd container just as easy. lxc launch ubuntu:20.04 focal
<zhanx> i could but i am doing a neutral net test right now
<zhanx> either way they quit problem solved
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<luna_> hey
<MonsieurBon> Is there a reason the update-manager is not showing the dist upgrade to 20.04 yet? When I run 'update-manager -d' it is shown, but it tells me it is still a development release. Is it still ok to install this way?
<luna_> MonsieurBon: it is it will show when 20.04.1 is released during the summer
<luna_> but its released so its okay to update now
<luna_> but Canonical decided to have a slower rollout
<MonsieurBon> luna_, even if I have the setting set to "any new release"?
<MonsieurBon> the notification setting
<luna_> think so, i used it since Beta so not sure
<MonsieurBon> luna_, sounds a bit weird, but ok. I'll upgrade then. :-)
<DJones> MonsieurBon: Th udate hasn't been released yet, they say in the release notes that it'll take a few days for 19.10 to get the notification
<RattleBattle79> Does anybody know if there are plans for making ZFS the default root file system in future release, i.e Ubuntu 22.04 LTS?
<leftyfb> ubuntu+1 | RattleBattle79
<leftyfb> !ubuntu+1 | RattleBattle79
<ubottu> RattleBattle79: Groovy Gorilla is the codename for Ubuntu 20.10. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<CrazySam> Where do old Ubuntu releases go to die?
<DJones> MonsieurBon: As already mentioned above, upgrades from 19.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 20.04's release and upgrades from 18.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 20.04.1 release which is expected in late July 2020. Taken from https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-20-04-lts-focal-fossa
<Psi-Jack> Under my boot.
<CrazySam> Aaahahaha rofl
<leftyfb> CrazySam: do you have a support question?
<cryptopsy> what FS shoudl i make a bootable usb?
<leftyfb> CrazySam: EOL releases are not supported here
<DJones> luna_: I have upgraded using the -d option, it worked for me, but you take your chances
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: if you're flashing an iso, you do not need to format the USB drive
<cryptopsy> yes, i do
<cryptopsy> it isnt booting properly
<DJones> MonsieurBon: I have upgraded using the -d option, it worked for me, but you take your chances
<RattleBattle79> are you creating the ISO in Linux or Windows?
<CrazySam> Psi-Jack: good one! Still catching my breath.
<cryptopsy> r  dd if=/r/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda bs=4M status=progress oflag=direct
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: no, you don't. Flash it properly and it should work
<cryptopsy> defied properly
<zhanx> leftyfb, dont be a sith lord
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: what distro are you using?
<cryptopsy> ubuntu
<ZummiG777> I'm looking at various hardening methods (STIG etc) for Ubuntu (18.04+) however I can't find reliable automated methods to do this (such as a baseline Ansible/Puppet playbook).  Is there a preferred or community popular method to accomplish this?
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: ok, then use the Startup Disk Creator built into ubuntu
<cryptopsy> have only terminal
<cryptopsy> no mouse
<CrazySam> Where does one go to get hold of old Ubuntu releases? I mean if you could not ask Google for directions. I want to get some old releases. Does Ubuntu host those? Or I have to use a mirror site?
<leftyfb> CrazySam: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<leftyfb> CrazySam: first result on google for "ubuntu old releases"
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: what happens when you boot the flash drive?
<MonsieurBon> Why does the upgrade remove atom and fahcontrol (GUI for folding@home)?
<CrazySam> leftyfb: You mean you didn't just plug that address in from the top of your head? That's called cheating. ;) Where would we be without Google? I know... we would all be using IRC.
<leftyfb> MonsieurBon: because they are not part of the official repo's. Reinstall them after the upgrade
<MonsieurBon> leftyfb, hum... why is fahclient then not removed? Not very user friendly, I think. But well...
<cryptopsy> usb: device not accpting address 3
<cryptopsy> could not allocate device
<CrazySam> 20.04 still not listed
<zhanx> MonsieurBon, did you just complain your personal opinion was not forced on others?
<leftyfb> CrazySam: listed as what?
<CrazySam> *
<cryptopsy> i am usig 20.04 LTS is it too old for by hardware?
<cryptopsy> aorus x570i, ryzen 3950x
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: 20.04 was released last week. You're asking if it's too old?
<zhanx> no leftyfb he is asking the hardware they are using
<cryptopsy> leftyfb: yes
<cryptopsy> my 2 year old windows usb stick boots
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: are you asking if the hardware is too old or if the 1 week old ubuntu release is too old?
<cryptopsy> might be related to https://askubuntu.com/questions/1161799/installation-failure-on-amd-ryzen-3900x-and-gigabyte-auros-master-x570-motherboa
<CrazySam> CrazySam you... you crazy... person! You can't expect 20.04 to be listed on a domain called "old-releases". Doh!
<zhanx> can we get a little bit of critical thinking ?
<cryptopsy> looks like i need a bios update for ubuntu 20.04 to know what to do with this hardware
<cryptopsy> althought i dont know, theyre talking about bios version F3, upgradig to F6b ... my bios version is already F11
<meaxis> sarnold and Mordoc, I've got good news! My host fixed it!
<CrazySam> I think I know what he's getting at. He's saying his old hardware is too old for the new Ubuntu. Yes?
<meaxis> Thanks for all the help!
<cryptopsy> looks like i need windows 10 to update my bios driver
<CrazySam> Doh! I mean his old hardware is too new for the new Ubuntu.
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: why not just give it a try?
<cryptopsy> excuse me?
<CrazySam> I mean it's the best way to know for sure if it works or not? No?
<cryptopsy> ubuntu latest version has nothing to do with linux kernel drivers which are usually late because proprietary drivers make it hard in the linux kernel
<cryptopsy> CrazySam: have no idea what you're talking about, seems like rambling to me
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: you were asking if Ubuntu 20.04 LTS would work with your hardware? No?
<CrazySam> Aorus x570i, Ryzen 3950x
<CrazySam> You did not mention Linux kernel.
<CrazySam> You even said "for ubuntu 20.04 to know what to do with this hardware". Put the blame where it belongs.
<cryptopsy> oh jesus, lol
<cryptopsy> i think its best i put you on ignore, i hope you'll do that same
<CrazySam> :)
<CrazySam> Why so serious?
<CrazySam> Anyway, good luck!
<cryptopsy> alright, thanks for nothing!
<echoSMILE> is there any application in ubuntu that call's "exe" ?
<ecbrown> echoSMILE: not in default desktop install
<echoSMILE> at netstat is appers listed, but I don't have any tool that is executable by 'exe'
<echoSMILE> :/
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: X570 AORUS ULTRA? Is this the board you have?
<CrazySam> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-ULTRA-rev-1x/support#support-dl-bios
<CrazySam> The latest BIOS version is F12e.
<CrazySam> Also, have you already installed 20.04 LTS and are having problems with it? Or you're trying to install it and are failing to do so?
<CrazySam> <cryptopsy> i am usig 20.04 LTS is it too old for by hardware?
<bluefox83> well, just upgraded to 20.04 and i must say, it started up waaaaaay faster than anything it's ever run :)
<CrazySam> <cryptopsy> looks like i need windows 10 to update my bios driver
<Psi-Jack> Well, trolls do exist.
<sentiment> Hello. I need some help please.I did search the web to no avail. The issue started when I swappd my PCI GPU for the IGP. I did it by changing the bios setting to deactivate the PCI card and activate the IGP. Now after booting Ubuntu 19.10 the interface doesn't list any networks and disabling and renabling it has no effect. When I boot into Windows it's the same issue, but at least disabling and
<sentiment> reenabling the driver activates the network adapter and it then works. I suspect it has something to do with the agpmode radeon setting , it was set to -1 and the lspci command complained about that line so I commented that line out and I still can't conenct to wifi networks.
<bluefox83> CrazySam: there is likely a tool for linux somewhere that will let you update it
<Psi-Jack> IGP?
<sentiment> it's a shame that there's no proper doc about agpmode setting and I have to sift through the forums
<sentiment> Psi-Jack: yes?
<Psi-Jack> What... is... IGP?
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: I don't know about that, but Aorus "Ultra" sounds like a very expensive board not to be able to update the BIOS without Windows and Ubuntu, and even without a CPU if you're lucky.
<sentiment> Psi-Jack: Integrated Graphics Processor
<sentiment> basicaly onboard gpu
<Psi-Jack> ...
<Psi-Jack> new acronyms. Wonderful.
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: But you don't need a BIOS driver for neither Ubuntu nor Windows. BIOS doesn't care about your OS.
<sentiment> can you help please?
<Psi-Jack> It's an unusual problem, and sounds more hardware related than anything.
<sentiment> what is the paste command on this channel?
<sentiment> I can post the tail of journalctl /usr/sbin/Networkmanager
<sentiment> it has some log about the problem
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: it's a good idea to do your research before an upgrade or clean install of any OS. It sounds like it's what you are doing. But you have to weight in the age of that SU post you found. It's from 2019.
<sentiment> Psi-Jack: it's a conflict with the gpu I suspect
<sentiment> and somehow it affects the wifi driver
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: it's always a good idea to update your BIOS before a OS install, regardless if it's Windows or Ubuntu you're installing. Perhaps more so if you're installing Windows.
<sentiment> Psi-Jack: you know how I know that?
<CrazySam> I hope he got the message. :) I was being helpful.
<sentiment> because when I disable the wifi driver and reload it again, it complains: ibkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:656 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'agpmode=1'
<sentiment> can someone at least explain to me what on earth is agpmode?
<sentiment> it used to work with my PCI GPU
<Psi-Jack> Sounds like user error.
<sentiment> pardon?
<Psi-Jack> why do you specifically set “agmode” ?
<sentiment> I commented it out to no effect
<sentiment> it had something to do with gpu acceleration I think
<sentiment> I don't remember though
<sentiment> anyways, removing it had no effect
<Psi-Jack> Either way . That’s only for the video
<sentiment> then why does it complain about agpmode when I disable and re-enable the wifi driver using modprobe?
<sentiment> is it a generic informative error?
<sentiment> i.e will it happen with any driver?
<Psi-Jack> Likely
<cryptopsy> initramfs; unable to find a medium containg a live file system
<sentiment> Psi-Jack: I will come back after testing again with Windows to rule out any hw issue
<sentiment> thanks
<cryptopsy> CrazySam: it isnt safe in this case, you have to run it from windows which i dont want to waste time installing
<deadrom> heya
<deadrom> I plan to replace an NV card with an AMD. any recommendations what to uninstall, purge, reinstall, reconfigure, pre-install?
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: you mean run the Ubuntu 20.04 installer from within Windows OS in order for the installation to succeed?
<bluefox83> deadrom: find out what gets installed for that, then go through and apt remove them
<cryptopsy> lets see if disabling usb3 ports in the bios helps
<cryptopsy> md5 checks out
<CrazySam> What's your OS?
<cryptopsy> i dont have an os isntalled on it
<cryptopsy> its new
<wedr> so it's a nice candidate to swap to a new SSD
<CrazySam> Then how are you running the Ubuntu installer?
<cryptopsy> the boot process doesnt finish i dont even get that far
<CrazySam> Do you have any screenshots or logs you can share?
<cryptopsy> they are 2 different machines
<CrazySam> OK, so which one are you having problems with? The X570 Aorus Ultra?
<cryptopsy> yes
<CrazySam> And you use the other one to prep your Ubuntu media?
<CrazySam> On a USB stick presumably?
<cryptopsy> ys
<CrazySam> ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<CrazySam> This ISO file?
<CrazySam> What tool did you use to write it to USB and make it bootable?
<cryptopsy> 07:50:29      cryptopsy | r  dd if=/r/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sda bs=4M status=progress oflag=direct
<Thanos> cryptopsy is a troll.
<Thanos> he asks an endless barrage of questions about things he knows about then tortures people helping him.
<erle-> Is there any way to install imagemagick without this awful graphical too, which always appears in activity when anything with "display" is searched?
<cryptopsy> thanos calls it torture when i call him thanos bananos :)
<cryptopsy> erle-: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<erle-> By tool I mean "display-im6.q16"
<erle-> "/usr/bin/display-im6.q16"
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: that should work. But if that fails, why not try Startup Disk creator in Ubuntu? Assuming you are using Ubuntu on the second machine.
<CrazySam> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<cryptopsy> i know it should work :) its a 1 liner
<CrazySam> It sounds like a media issue to me.
<cryptopsy> if it was it would fail every time from the start not even get past the boot loader
<cryptopsy> i used to have to dd the first 2048 with 0
<kyle__> There's a flush flag for dd as well
<cryptopsy> these are 3.0 sticks in 3.0 ports
<kyle__> Or sync rather
<cryptopsy> ?
<kyle__> -o fsync
<CrazySam> Do a network install? :)
<kyle__> For whatever reason I need to do that anytime I write an SD card.
<EriC^^> cryptopsy: did you md5sum the iso
<cryptopsy> EriC^^: yes
<cryptopsy> kyle__: i ran sync after dd
<CrazySam> But why not try Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu? It doesn't take much time to do and it's the official tool for creating bootable disks in Ubuntu.
<CrazySam> Also try a different USB stick.
<cryptopsy> tried 2 sticks. only have a pc with no mouse
<cryptopsy> and its running gentoo
<multifractal> I have an mp3 library where filenames contain "illegal characters", meaning that I can't copy them to back them up. I want to run through all folders, renaming each file to strip the illegal chars (such as question marks). I was failing miserably to accomplish this on Windows, so I booted up a live Ubuntu stick and mounted the drive containing the mp3 library. How might I recursively scan through all folders and strip these certain problem chars?
<multifractal> The folder is by artist, then by album, then MP3 files are listed.
<CrazySam> https://alternativeto.net/software/startup-disk-creator/
<CrazySam> cryptopsy: try UNetbootin? Not sure if it works with command lines, but you can use its GUI with keyboard.
<johnfg> hi guys!
<johnfg> I didn't try installing the latest server in  a vm, yet; however, I tried again, using lvm, and another failure of the same sort.
<johnfg> In case you didn't see yesterday, desktop installed with no problems, using lvol1/ext4 mounted as /boot.  Don't know why server has the problem.
<johnfg> I've sent the failure reports into canonical after the, like 3 failures.  Will those reports show up anywhere that I could see perhaps how the problem is getting resolved?
<johnfg> I didn't see one, but *is* there an alternate installer for ubuntu-server-20.04 LTS?
<leftyfb> johnfg: there's the network installer
<leftyfb> johnfg: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<johnfg> leftyfb: Is that for server?
<leftyfb> johnfg: and/or desktop
<johnfg> I downloaded it.  I'll burn it and give it a try.  Letcha know if it works.
<sarnold> leftyfb: btw http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/
<leftyfb> ah, look at that :)
<peppot> any more information or timeline when 19.10 will be upgradeable to 20.04?
<ducasse> peppot: we don't know anything more than you, but you can force it with -d
<corshmock> Hi Folks
<jgh-> hi all, is there a way to not install snappy shit with apt in focal?
<jgh-> it just fuckin hangs on "connecting to the snap store"
<corshmock> My Ubuntu 20.04 is having some issues and I want to boot it into safe graphical mode, but it doesn't show the grub menu.  How can I get it to boot into safe graphical mode?  Is there a key sequence?
<sarnold> jgh-: a few options (a) purge snapd (b) avoid the debs that install snaps in their maintainer scripts
<sarnold> corshmock: try holding down left shift while booting
<jgh-> @sarnold thanks, ill try purging it
<jgh-> lol it's reinstalling snapd, god
<jgh-> alright well i guess 18.04 is the last good version of ubuntu rip
<zutat> snaps :(
<corshmock> sarnold: thank you so much friend.  Much appreciated.
<sarnold> corshmock: did you get it to work?
<cryptopsy> i think the nvme drive was confusing the than
<cryptopsy> thang
<cryptopsy> pulled nvme drive out managed to get passed a bios hang that would not go away whatever you pressed
<cryptopsy> lets ses if it can boot the iso properly
<cryptopsy> DRM; failed to create kernel channel -22
<cryptopsy> device not accepting address 2, error -62
<corshmock> sarnold: not yet pal.  I'm suffering mouse issues.  Next time the mouse stops clicking, I'm going to look at the mousepad and see it it has the same problem or not.  Then reboot, and follow your very welcomed advice pal.
<cryptopsy> i se ubuntu spinning circle thing
<sarnold> corshmock: oh man :(
<corshmock> sarnold: the mouse pointer continues to move around the screen as you wish, but the buttons stop working :)
<sarnold> corshmock: wow, I don't think I've seen that one before :)
<Nitrigaur> I have just installed lubuntu 20.04 on my venerable Macbook 2.1 (2007) and most things work, except the microphone and line-in
<vimart> Nitrigaur: also after checking alsa?
<Nitrigaur> vimart, yes.
<ioria> Nitrigaur, arecord --list-devices
<vimart> Nitrigaur: it sucks that's still happening.
<Nitrigaur> vimart, I get two chips, the Intel HDA and Sigmatel STAC9221 with two subdevices, for the digital and the analog part
<Nitrigaur> ioria ^ I found those using arecord -l
<sarnold> Nitrigaur: pavucontrol can quite often help
<ioria> Nitrigaur, is this a laptop ?
<kyle__> sarnold: there's another one that does what pavucontrol does, but with a GUI.  And I can't remember the name for the life of me. :(
<ioria> ah, yes
<Nitrigaur> ioria, yes, it's an Apple Macbook 2.1 Core2 Duo laptop (early 2007 (white))
<sarnold> kyle__: is it spelled "pavuc<tab>" ? :)
<ioria> Nitrigaur, enabled in alsamixer ?
<kyle__> Nevermind, my brain isn't working.  Can't read X)
<kyle__> I'm thinking of a uvc tweaker, not a sound one.
<kyle__> uvcdynctrl is the cli one for that, and the gui one is the name that's escaping me
<Nitrigaur> ioria, both MicBoost and Capture are at 100%
<Nitrigaur> So, yes
<kyle__> Super useful for setting up cameras on dump software
<sarnold> kyle__: heh, what's a uvc? :)
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  you know hdajackretask ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I'm afraid I don't
<cryptopsy> initramfs error cannot find root device
<cryptopsy> anyone with aorus x570i mobo can usb boot?
<lestac> what is the initramfs error?
<cryptopsy> the initramfs error is cannot find root device
<lestac> i get that in mi desktop device when start booting, but later start to run normal
<cryptopsy>  initramfs; unable to a find a medium containig a live file system
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  it's not very intuitive to use, but might help ; you select on the top right your card and on the left 'Show unconnected pins'
<cryptopsy> i dd installed the 20.04lts iso to stick
<lestac> thats dangerous? how to fix?
<cryptopsy> windows bootable usb has no problem and its not even supported to usb boot windows
 * cryptopsy shrugs
<Nitrigaur> vimart, ioria, what's really weird is this: without anything plugged, the only input sink I see in PulseAudio volume controls is the SPDIF input, however, after I plug in a microphone in the physical line input, I can see the volume going up and down as I speak on the internal mic, but next that is (unplugged)
<cryptopsy> fedora iso fails too
<cryptopsy> might try to install windows if this already installed ssd can't get to systemd
<cryptopsy> entire day wasted
<cryptopsy> i am not made of steel
<sarnold> cryptopsy: I'm not familiar with boot problems, so I'm not positive, but one thing I keep seeing is that "legacy" setting in the bios setup (sometimes "CSM"?) can cause problems
<cluelessperson_> Hi there.
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I see no less than 10 pins in hdajackretask
<cryptopsy> sarnold: uefi only in bios
<cluelessperson_> Is there a way to fix a wacom tablet not being found by ubuntu setting's menu?
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  look you the mic
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  look for  the mic
<Nitrigaur> ioria, found it at 0x0b
<Nitrigaur> marked internal Mic
<vimart> Nitrigaur: It might seems stupid to you but I've solved similar problems to your by sliding volume up down in all channels in alsamixer.
<Nitrigaur> vimart, to wake the card up ,so to speak?
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  check 'Override' select internal mic -> apply -> reboot
<vimart> Nitrigaur: yes :-)
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  if not working, uncheck -> apply > reboot again
<Guest_0> Hello all, I can't connect to the internet from my laptop on ubuntu server 20.04. I think I see the interface but I am unable to bring it up. Any tips? I'm a total newbie.
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I can't apply it, the device claims to be busy
<Nitrigaur> Maybe because I started it from the cmdline?
<ioria> Nitrigaur, i don't think so
<Nitrigaur> ioria, this is the error I get: tee: /sys/class/sound/hwC0D0/reconfig: Device or resource busy
<sarnold> Guest_0: have you found this yet? https://netplan.io/
<Guest_0> Yes, I have tried both static and dhcp
<Guest_0> sarnold *
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  Kill pulseaudio and give it another try.
<Nitrigaur> ioria, yes, found it at the archwiki (amazing resouce that :-) )
<ioria> yeah
<Nitrigaur> ioria, pulseaudio keeps respawning. Typically Poettering...
<ioria> that's normal
<Zenix> Hi
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  well, skip 'Apply' and  'Install boot override' and reboot
<Nitrigaur> ioria, alright will do.
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I'm back. After using hdajackretask, my camera cannot be found anymore
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  your camera ?
<Nitrigaur> ioria, yes ,the built-in webcam called isight no longer works
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  hdajackretask  has no impact on usb devices (pci and stuff)
<RoseBus> hello, i'm watching lecture in zoom (browser-only mode) and it keeps periodically dropping the audio and i have to leave & rejoin the zoom meeting to get audio back
<RoseBus> none of the other members of meeting this is happening to
<RoseBus> yesterday I followed these instructions to "attempt" to set default audio device, but it didn't work.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1038490/how-do-you-set-a-default-audio-output-device-in-ubuntu-18-04
<Nitrigaur> ioria, in that case it's a strange side coinincidence. My Micron/ iSight camera used to be included in the list of lsusb
<RoseBus> could this be causing the issue?
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  anyways, you can revert it   uncheck ->  'install' > reboot again
<Nitrigaur> ioria, ah, it has reappeared, but it asks for firmware to be loaded, which should have been fixed since Kernel 3.0
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  no idea about that
<Nitrigaur> ioria, I'll try to load the firmware to see if that makes any difference, though this should not be necessary any more
<ioria> ok
<Siecje> I just installed postgres using apt but I can't connect to it.
<ioria> Nitrigaur,  heading out, gl
<Nitrigaur> ioria, thank you once more for all the help, stay safe
<julius__> hi
<julius__> just tried installing ubuntu on a usb stick before the new drive comes.....so i booted the installer from the first stick, but in the instal process i could not choose sdb or any device to install too in the manual partition version.  is there some kind of trick?
<Jordan_U> julius__: How big was the USB stick you were planning to install to? Can you provide screenshots of the installer, along with the output of "sudo blkid" from the LiveUSB?
<julius__> 16gb stick
<julius__> i sadly shut the system down, will run that command tomorrow
<julius__> what warning signs could blkid show?
<Jordan_U> julius__: One (unlikely) possibility is that it would show proprietary FakeRAID metadata, which I know in past releases has caused the installer to not show a disk as an option. More than that though, it will just give me a concrete sense of what you have, help me rule out certain possibilities (like FakeRAID metadata), and might give surprising output that would give a clue. This is mostly a fishing
<Jordan_U> expedition at this point :)
<julius__> :)
<julius__> thanks for the input, meal is almost ready
<julius__> maybe we meet tomorrow
<walter__> problems with power off, someone may help?
<echelon> hi
<walter__> hi, may you provide help with bug in power off in 20.04?
<echelon> walter__: you're not supposed to poweroff
<ppavacic> hello, I have problems since I've moved to PopOS 20.04
<echelon> ubuntu 20.04 is meant to run 24/7
<walter__> echelon, sometimes we poweroff the pc dont we?
<echelon> you can't
<hggdh> echelon: OK. Please don't
<walter__> ahh yes the poweroff dont concludes
<echelon> canonical is using your machines to mine bitcoins
<hggdh> echelon: again. Please stop
<echelon> listen
<echelon> how do i install latest aws cli
<ppavacic> I can't boot in my OS, I get error:"  Alert! encrypted source device UUID={some id} does not exist"
<ppavacic> while it exists and UUID that it is showing is correcet
<leftyfb> ppavacic: Please seek support from PopOS
<ppavacic> It doesn't ask me for password for cryptsetup
<echelon> the one that's installed from official ubuntu repo is stale
<ppavacic> but that is same OS I guess
<echelon> ppavacic: try to use cryptsetup manually
<echelon> http://ftp.slackware.com/pub/slackware/slackware-14.1/README_CRYPT.TXT
<leftyfb> ppavacic: we cannot support other distro's
<leftyfb> echelon: sudo snap install aws-cli
<echelon> leftyfb: thanks
<leftyfb> echelon: though, it looks like the apt package is a later version number
<leftyfb> echelon: are you having issues with it?
<ppavacic> okay, thanks I will look at that. I also don't have input at initramfs
<echelon> leftyfb: it uses the python2.7 version
<pa> ok so latest 18.04 dist upgrade broke my touchpad buttons
<leftyfb> echelon: you have yet to specify a problem with it
<pa> what can i do?
<echelon> yes, it's missing eks options
<leftyfb> echelon: did you try the snap version?
<thumbfinger> Ever since I upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04 my system appears to stop responding to keyboard and mouse input when left idle, and the screensaver never comes up (I believe it becomes unresponsive when the screensaver is *supposed* to come up, but I haven't actually timed it).  What would the best way for me to troubleshoot this be?
<ppavacic> I have same problem on Ryzen
<leftyfb> ppavacic: Sorry, but we cannot support PopOS here.
<thumbfinger> My computer does not freeze, by the way, my weather applet updates, time keeps up, CPU and Network Activity applets continue to provide output, and my cursor moves.
<ppavacic> leftyfb I know, I know
<eelstrebor> what would cause a usb drive to launch vlc?
<leftyfb> ppavacic: then please stop asking for help with it
<leftyfb> thumbfinger: try adding this to your kernel parameters: usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<arooni> so i really managed to mess up my fonts on ubuntu 18.04 ; i have a live usb drive i made;  is it enough to simply move /etc/fonts to /etc/notmyfonts anymore and copy over the /etc/fonts from the live cd to my current system?
<thumbfinger> @leftyfb Thanks, is there a known bug introduced that caused that?  What exactly is that doing?  I only ask because I can move the cursor, but I just can't click anything.
<sarnold> arooni: probably not, a lot of font config is also in your home directory, and I think some in /var/cache/fontconfig, not sure where else
<pa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1875983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1875983 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad X1 Tablet Gen3 trackpoint and touchpad buttons not working with 5.3.0-51" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> thumbfinger: I didn't know you could click. If that's the case then disabling usb suspend isn't going to do anything for you
<thumbfinger> I can't click, but I can move the cursor
<arooni> sarnold: i really toasted it and fonts look terrible i just want to start over
<arooni> but not reinstall ubuntu completely
<leftyfb> thumbfinger: either way, it doesn't sound like a usb issue
<thumbfinger> ok, thanks
<sarnold> arooni: ow :(
<pa> btw, the damn -51 kernel broke audio on X1 Carbon Gen7
<pa> i wonder if canonica tests these kernels but at all..
<Bashing-om> arooni: Maybe something like ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ' : It would guide you through the steps to choose a font and font-size.
<leftyfb> pa: did you send them a 7th gen X1 for them to test?
<leftyfb> Bashing-om: that only affects the framebuffer fonts
<pa> leftyfb, i'm not affiliated with Lenovo
<leftyfb> pa: did you file a bug?
<pa> for X1 tablet yes
<Bashing-om> leftyfb: :( So much for my thought - thanks for the advisement.
<pa> for X1 carbon no, i managed to fix it  adding some options to modprobe.d following what i found on google
<leftyfb> pa: this is a support channel. Please take rants/complaints elsewhere.
<Bashing-om> !info fontconfig-config
<ubottu> fontconfig-config (source: fontconfig): generic font configuration library - configuration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.1-2ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 28 kB, installed size 170 kB
<thumbfinger> No no suggestions on how I should troubleshoot?  Maybe just keep a remote dmesg session open and hope I can catch an exception?  Can't think of anything better.
<nikolam> I can't install Ubuntu at all (20.04) ona a newly created partition on a SSD.
<Jordan_U> thumbfinger: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" now? Has the problem occured this boot?
<Jordan_U> nikolam: What happens when you try?
<nikolam> I have currently 2 partitions on that SSD, MS Windows Boot and MS Windows System partition and Windows loader in MBR.
<arooni> Bashing-om:would putting the /etc/fonts back as it was intended help at all ? via live cd?
<nikolam> I then use installer, after booting from Live USB, and I create new Btrfs partition and set it as root (/). It just spit out I/O errors during install and that's it.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg" after some of these IO errors? It sounds like your drive might be dying.
<nikolam> Previously I used to have in dual-boot 18.04 , then 19.04 and 19.10 and at one moment My Btrfs partition failed to boot (GRUB were ok), and I had to recover data with Btrfs tools.
<nikolam> And then I failed to install with 19.10, 20.04 beta and 20.04
<nikolam> just a sec Jordan_U
<Bashing-om> arooni: Kinda playing with your issue - be aware system fonts are "  /usr/share/fonts/ " .
<nikolam> Jordan_U, SMART info seems OK, I just managed to install MS windows to the free space and recovered MS windows in MBR so I again have a free space
<Jordan_U> nikolam: You should also check yout disk's S.M.A.R.T. status: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/disk-check.html.en
<arooni> Bashing-om: when i was messing with stuff i only messed with /etc/fonts
<arooni> so i was planning on just replacing that directory
<Bashing-om> arooni: /etc/fonts are config files .
<nikolam> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/8tKHtqBK
<arooni> right i think i messed those up; i was trying to get emojis working and failed
<Jordan_U> arooni: Do you have notes on what exactly you did to your fonts? Was there a guide you were following?
<arooni> Jordan_U: i was just helped along by someone from #alacritty and i think i forgot to make backups of the directories/config files i was messing with
<Bashing-om> arooni: 18.04 xfce4 directories: 12288 Jul 15  2019 conf.avail - 12288 Sep 24  2019 conf.d - 2582 Oct 28  2017 fonts.conf.
<arooni> i think i 1) removed some font rules 2) removed the package infintium or something what that's called, 3) and now fonts look all janky and terrible even after messing with gnome tweaks
<nikolam> Jordan_U, No errors in SMART for that SSD drive...
<thumbfinger> Jordan_U I can pastebin the output once it happens.  I have to force shut down when it happens, so it hasn't happened this boot.  I'm going to go make dinner, so it **will** happen.
<Jordan_U> nikolam: OK, those IO errors are from the LiveUSB. Can you run the integrity test at boot and confirm that it succeeds?
<Jordan_U> arooni: Do you keep IRC logs?
<Bliepo> Which SSD drive is this? And what is the problem?
<Jordan_U> thumbfinger: Keeping "dmesg --human --follow" running in an ssh session seems like a good idea.
<nikolam> Yes I have run it multiple times. It seems to me that it refuses to install on BTRFS, because it creates swap on CoW drive and then fails to install..
<nikolam> [  290.589700] BTRFS warning (device sda3): swapfile must not be copy-on-write [  295.813813] SQUASHFS error: zlib decompression failed, data probably corrupt [  295.813815] SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x1d26aea
<arooni> Jordan_U:well i will going forward now
<arooni> apparently not :(
<nikolam> I have been testing USB drive multiple times
<nikolam> Also 19.10 install has same problem as 20.04. I had been using 19.10 but it were update from 19.04 , last install was with 18.04
<nikolam> Maybe if I create swap partition to have it just during install. I now just disable swap after install, not to trash SSD.
<sarnold> if you're swapping hundreds of gigabytes each day you need to buy more RAM ASAP
<Jordan_U> nikolam: The squashfs errors confuse me. Squashfs used to store the vast majority of the data on the LiveUSB, and is only really used outside of Live environments with snaps.
<Jordan_U> s/Squashfs used/Squashfs is used/
<nikolam> I bet installer is broken when installing on Btrfs since 19.10..
<nikolam> Let me try with separate swap partition and see
<nikolam> https://pastebin.com/bzyawc5u
<Jordan_U> nikolam: Please pastebin the output of "mount" so we can see what squashfs filesystems you have mounted.
<cgi> apt install spellcheck - not working in 20.04lts - can anyone tell me why?
<sarnold> nikolam: is that the installer? did it perform an integrity check at boot?
<nikolam> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/TWPsaQQn
<nikolam> sarnold, it is live session from USB and then installer started from live session desktop.
<nikolam> Yes it passes check when I force it to check
<nikolam> It is HP ProDesk 600 G1 machine.
<nikolam> It behaves the same when I tested installing with installer directly, when I tested with 20.04 Beta
<oerheks> !info spell
<ubottu> spell (source: spell): GNU Spell, a clone of Unix `spell'. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-24build1 (eoan), package size 12 kB, installed size 42 kB
<oerheks> gnome-spell is a dead project
<Jordan_U> nikolam: The only squashfs filesystem is from the LiveUSB. I don't know what the problem is, but it seems unrelated to btrfs. Can you try with another LiveUSB? Can you try adding the "toram" kernel parameter? (toram will copy all files into RAM at boot, thus never needing to read from the USB drive again).
<sarnold> [   11.849138] sd 6:0:0:0: [sde] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_ERROR driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<sarnold> nikolam: can you plug it in via a different port? or try a different stick?
<nikolam> Jordan_U, let me reboot from USB, checking files again on it and then with "toram" to make sure.
<nikolam> Yes, It is 2.0 card reader with SD 4G card inside on 2.0 port. I could put it on 3.0 port. Yes, i can also try with another USB flash.
<cgi> oerheks, spellcheck is for checking bash scripts
<sarnold> cgi: try apt install shellcheck
<oerheks> and synaptic, good detailed softwarecenter.
<arooni> ok that went great!  luckily it was just a font config issue and resetting the conf files to the live cd's fonts via rsync restores my sanity
<arooni> these live bootable usb sticks are pretty useful when you bork up some system config
<ecbrown> using zfs on root, 20.04.  is it possible to encrypt and remain bootable?  i'd like to issue: zfs create -o encryption=on rpool
<ecbrown> (or something like this)
<ecbrown> perhaps i mean: zpool set feature@encryption=enabled rpool
<sarnold> ecbrown: I haven't yet done this myself, but I *think* even once you've enabled encyrption on the pool, you can have a mix of encrypted and plaintext datasets
<cryptopsy> do i have to restart sshd if i changed user passwd im trying to ssh in?
<sarnold> no
<cryptopsy> ip a shows 192.168.0.21 and .22 , i cant ssh as root
<EriC^^> cryptopsy: root logins might be disabled in /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<EriC^^> */etc/ssh/sshd_config
<sarnold> iirc sshd config can also deny passwd auth for root specifically
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: root should never be allowed to ssh in.
<cryptopsy> i stillcant with PermitRootLogin yes
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: in what scenario do you feel the need to login as root?
<cryptopsy> my laptop keyboard is more comfortable while i work in this chroot
<leftyfb> huh?
<cryptopsy> i want to ssh in instead of working as root user manipulating a chroot
<sarnold> just use sudo -s
<leftyfb> cryptopsy: so ssh in and sudo -s
<cryptopsy> its a liveUSB theres no users set up
<cryptopsy> please tell me how to ssh as root
<Jordan_U> cryptopsy: In the Ubuntu LiveUSB there's an "ubuntu" user setup, and there's no ssh server setup. I'm confused as to how you're able to install ssh but not add a new user, or setup a password for the Ubuntu user.
<cryptopsy> so, no?
<sarnold> cryptopsy: did you restart ssh after changing its config?
<cryptopsy> i did systemctl restart sshd
<sarnold> and it loaded correctly?
<cryptopsy> status shows it is running
<cryptopsy> but it refuses my logins
<sarnold> does it log why?
<cryptopsy> i tried it in another shell and it worked
<cryptopsy> looks like we're in business
<sarnold> woot
<cryptopsy> is there a default timeout?
<sarnold> I believe so, logingracetime on my laptop is 120 seconds
<ecbrown> sarnold: thanks for your feedback. i will try it on a spare and see how it goes.  apologies i lost my irc connection, in case someone wrote after sarnold
<ecbrown> (regarding zfs encryption)
<cryptopsy> neat
<sarnold> ecbrown: I don't think you missed anything
<Jordan_U> arooni: For future reference, you can also restore configuration files to their default like this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files
<cryptopsy> is rsync over sshfs much slower than using rsyncd ?
<sarnold> I've never benchmarked it, but I expect the sshfs approach to be slower, potentially much slower on subsequent runs
<oerheks> datacap is higher.
#ubuntu 2020-04-30
<kunji> Hey everyone, In Ubuntu 20.04 I seem to have clobbered my php/apache setup.  I can't get a2enmod to find modules I install.  I see them fine with php -m and with phpenmod.  I have tried using libapache2-mod-php7.4 and with php-fpm (separately).  I'm missing the link between a2enmod and the modules and didn't get back even when stripping out everything I could find  and reinstalling (apt-get remove --purge php*, and likewise for libapache2-mod*, apache2*, and ph
<sarnold> kunji: irc has line length limits; you were cut off at "and ph"
<sarnold> kunji: what does php -m output?
<sarnold> kunji: my guess would be php modules, not apache modules
<kunji> php -m shows all my installed modules as expected
<sarnold> kunji: and I expect a2enmod to work on apache modules, not php modules
<kunji> There are separate packages now?
<sarnold> haven't they always been separate? apache has hundreds of modules, php has hundreds of modules, they do different things..
<kunji> ... they probably have been... and I'm feeling pretty dumb right now... too long since I messed with php
<sarnold> or, not long enough :) hehe
<kunji> Cool, I'll see if I get all my prereqs showing with php -m, if the program work.  ^_^
<kunji> Any time with php is too much for me :P
<sarnold> the manpage I found suggested php -m is "compiled in modules"
<kunji> They're all in apt compiled, they show up as I install them
<sarnold> ahhhhhh
<sarnold> cool, thanks
<ezio> I just install 20.04.  Programs are slow to launch.  In Windows, HexChat opens in a snap.  Here it takes 20 seconds.
<ezio> I have a 32 core thread ripper.  64 gigs ram
<ezio> PCI-E x4 storage
<ezio> whom can I blame?
<ezio> :)
<sarnold> ezio: try running a perf top when starting something, that might give a quick idea of what the cpu is doing
<sarnold> (sadly, only the cpu, but still, it's something)
<kostkon> ezio, all apps?
<ezio> Well not launching I guess, but loading pages in Chromium or Firefox.
<ezio> Searching packages in Ubuntu Software.
<ezio> Maybe it doesn't like my wireless card.
<kostkon> ezio, smells like slow graphics to me
<ezio> I actually looked at GPU acceleration.  That was the first thing I did.
<ezio> Literally.  After installation.  Open Firefox.  config about.
<ezio> But it is Nvidia.
<ezio> Also there's no stuttering issues like I had in Gentoo.
<ezio> But, I'll sit on it for now.
<ezio> I did have another question, though.  Anyway to unlock with a pin?
<ezio> Gnome.  Vanilla install.
<sarnold> ezio: hmm, nothing I can think of
<lotuspsychje> ezio: i had a hexchat lag like that in early stage of 20.04 but thats solved now
<ezio> lotuspsychje, good to know.  Maybe it is just HexChat.
<lotuspsychje> ezio: it did that a few times, after that i could not reproduce it anymore
<lotuspsychje> ezio: system up to date?
<ezio> I know this is going to fall on deaf ears, but I have a theory, with only anecdotal evidence (as a white hat for 14 years) and conjectures that pin+password is better than just a password.
<cyveris> Too bad it isn't. Two knowledge factors is just one factor.
<ezio> Making the person sign in with a password first, and then using pins is.  Plus it lessens password exposure.  Obviously you can't allow remote logins by remote pin, but you can allow remote logins by local pin after password authentication, thus again lessening the exposure of the password.
<ezio> If I had my way, we wouldn't have passwords anymore.  Yubikey all the things.
<cgi> ezio, are you using yubi for your gmail account?
<cyveris> Two knowledge factors is one factor. Say it with me. If you can steal a password, you can steal a pin, and as a white hat for the same amount of time, people that write down one will write down the other.
<ezio> cgi, yup.
<cyveris> But yeah. Yubikey.
<ezio> You can steal a pin, but you can't use the pin unless you have physical access to the machine.
<cyveris> So you're talking about Windows Hello, essentially.
<ezio> Yes.  Windows Hello does it almost perfectly.
<cyveris> Still single factor, though.
<ezio> That's fine.  I'm not talking about 2FA.
<cyveris> Fair.
<ezio> 2FA for remote access would be nice.  Like RDP ... You wouldn't believe all the people I write reports about RDP access is exposed, and they just will never do anything about it.
<ecov> Hey everyone, I just set up Ubuntu 20.04 in an LXC container and am wanting to a) create a user account to administer the machine and b)disable root access
<ezio> Every year.  Year after year.  The same people.
<ecov> can someone guide me on the proper procecures
<ecov> default for ubuntu server is root
<ezio> ecov, just get rid of the root password
<ezio> Make sure you setup sudo though.
<ecov> ahh
<ecov> ezio: https://www.debian.wayoflinux.com/installing/post-install/configure-root-access/enable-sudo-lock-root
<ecov> does that look right to you?
<ezio> ecov, if you wanna get real spicy, learn sudo
<ezio> But yeah
<ezio> That looks like it should help
<ecov> what do you mean by "learn sudo"
<ezio> sudo is pretty complex with lots of options and user management.
<ecov> it appears I need to create a user first?
<ezio> Do you already have a user?
<ecov> nope, this is a fresh lxc install
<sarnold> ezio: if you just want physical presence, you could probably do that with libpam-fprintd
<sarnold> ezio: a friend mentinoed his company epoxied a bunch of yubikeys to their desks and turned them into presence detectors too
<ezio> I heard them talking abut that on Linux Unplugged.  I guess I know why now.
<ezio> sarnold, so you can use Yubikey with fprint?
<ezio> guess not
<sarnold> ezio: no
<sarnold> ezio: it's just another option for you
<ezio> Yeah.  I would need a fingerprint reader.
<ezio> That's a possibility.  We should sell fingerprint readers.
<ezio> But I'm just having a bit of fun here.
<sarnold> I thought we had something for the ubuphone days for logging in with password but screenlock via pin, but I don't think that went through the PAM stack
<ezio> Yeah.  I was reading some of the stuff about that, and I thought, surely it can't just be a hard no.
<ezio> Which brought me here.
<rud0lf> how can i quickly see (by command line) that certain apt package is/is not installed?
<sarnold> dpkg -l packagename
<rud0lf> thank you
<Synx_hm> Any nvidia driver experts around, ive got an optimus laptop and for the life of me i cannot get the damn nvidia driver to activate even with blacklisted the module in grub and modules folder it still loads the opensource driver
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: How did you install the proprietary nvidia drivers? How did you blacklist nouveau?
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, installed via PPA and then 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: What ppa?
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouveau.conf; blacklist nouveau
<Synx_hm> options nouveau modeset=0
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, PPA: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu focal main
<Synx_hm> thanks for the help btw
<Synx_hm> also for the record it looks like my grub blacklist command never set since /proc/cmdline doesn't have it
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Please pastebin your /etc/default/grub .
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/9DvYHVJi
<Synx_hm> note that the blacklist command didn't take this boot (i did a update-grub, do i need to update initramfs too?) for some reason
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Your initramfs doesn't change your kernel parameters. Can you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ? Do you possibly have more than one install of grub somehow?
<Synx_hm> i cant see how i would, standby on the cfg
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: That's not to say that updating your initramfs wouldn't solve your problem, it likely would by syncing your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-nvidia-nouvea.conf to your initramfs, but then you'd still be left with the mystery of why your change to kernel parameters didn't take.
<sarnold> btw why the ppa? I thought the nvidia drivers were just part of the distro? eg http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-440/
<Synx_hm> https://termbin.com/ydt4
<Synx_hm> do i by chance need /boot/efi mounted when i update-grub?
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Is it possible that grub itself is reading from an old zfs snapshot?
<Synx_hm> it shouldn't be i have two snapshots but i dont know how grub would be using one of them
<Synx_hm> i can nuke them if it would help
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: What is the output of "sudo grub-mkrelpath /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<Synx_hm> '/ROOT/ubuntu@/boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<kernelpanic> Hi all! I have to use ubuntu16.04, and need to use the new, native exfat driver (min kernel 5.4). Starting with kernels >4.16, there are libssl dependency issues on ubuntu 16.04, and when I get past that, booting the kernel just hangs at the second line (extracting initrd i think). I couldn't find documentation from someone who's done this before, have you?
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Note that all of the paths within your grub.cfg are starting at /BOOT/ rather than /ROOT/. My guess is that you started without a separate /boot/ subvolume, then added one, mounted it over your still populated /boot/, re-ran update-grub, but didn't re-run grub-install. Does that sound plausible?
<sarnold> kernelpanic: could you install 20.04 to get the exfat driver, and then run the 16.04 userspace in an lxd container instead?
<kernelpanic> sarnold, wow, thats creative! But this is an embedded atom with realtime-ish constraints, I don't really want to even try that
<sarnold> kernelpanic: cripes
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, i created the bootpool at the same time i did the zfs root pool, but something for sure has just gone wonky, i can no longer mount /boot/efi and my /dev/ is no longer populated with udev links
<sarnold> kernelpanic: that probably is a bit limited on ram then
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Indeed, it seems like you've got bigger problems than nvidia drivers, and those problems were just brought to light by your attempt to install nvidia drivers.
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, indeed lol, well i have no idea where the hell my /boot zfs pool went but zfs mount lists nothing regarding my bpool DOH
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Try unmounting /boot/ and see if you're left with a directory that is still populated with (old) kernels, initramfs images, and grub.
<kernelpanic> sarnold, 4gb, that may not even be the issue, but there's a whole set of software-ci/production/build/documentation/support dependencies in this, so upgrading the kernel is about the most I can do. And Up until now, my impression that the kernel is really quite backwards-compatible, so I was hoping this can work.
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, thats exactly whats going on, the bpool zfs /boot isn't even mounted, im looking at /boot as a directory on the rpool
<Synx_hm> ha
<Synx_hm> fml
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, if i do get this part sorted out, am i correct in assuming that this damn driver should be blacklisted
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: I haven't messed with proprietary nvidia drivers for years. I think, with the rest of your system configured correctly, ubuntu-drivers will successfully install the nvidia drivers without any futher manual configuration from you.
<Synx_hm> sweet
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, so ive been following the zfsonlinux wiki page for zfs root on 18.04 any thoughts on that guide being the most up to date (already found the update-initramfs command not working but resolved that)
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: It might be a little interesting making sure that you get everything sorted out so that you end up with the system you would have had if your /boot/ (and maybe other) pools hadn't stopped being mounted properly.
<Synx_hm> ya this zfsonlinux wiki guide does some extra systemd steps to mount the boot pool wonder if its not working with 20.04 or simply i did it wrong
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Did you install Ubuntu 20.04 fresh? Did you use the built in zfs support in the installer?
<Synx_hm> im using the 20.04 live cd but using debootstrap since im doing zfs encrypted root
<sarnold> kernelpanic: are you trying the signed or the -unsigned kernels?
<sarnold> kernelpanic: I'm 99% sure the -unsigned kernel packages aren't intended for user consumption but you may be the odd user who can benefit from it
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, perhaps i should just try a generic install first to make sure any of this actually works lol
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, actually now that i think about it that /boot issue has to be it. If /boot never mounted correctly after install all the attempts to install nvidia drivers would have never ended up in the actual initramfs since /boot was never actually mounted, so the module was never there and i guess the kernel is smart enough to not blacklist the only
<Synx_hm>  driver it has
<Mordoc> /uit
<mydog2> hey
<luna_> hi
<DarkTrick> hm... if `killall` cannot kill an app, who is this bug to be reported to? linux kernel?
<Andrio> Are you root?
<Andrio> https://www.dropbox.com/s/vbu4czml2m4xqwe/annotation%202020-04-30%20132918.png?raw=1 - how come I can't configure partitions on two of the hard disks here?
<DarkTrick> Andrio, if that was supposed to be for me: it's a user process. But sudo also doesn't work
<Andrio> Maybe try `killall -KILL`
<DarkTrick> Andrio, that's interesting
<DarkTrick> worked
<Andrio> nice
<DarkTrick> "One bullet doesn't kill"-logic?
<Andrio> By default, the kill command sends SIGTERM. That signal may be ignored.
<badbodh> it does if it hits the brain
<Andrio> SIGKILL is insta-kill with no chance at cleaning anything up
<Andrio> There's no counter-curse. There's no blocking it.
<badbodh> does sigterm clean up anything?
<kunji> kill -9 when you really really have to kill something
<Andrio> SIGTERM is similar to pressing Ctrl+C (which is actually SIGINT)
<Andrio> it can if the process in question handes it, yes
<sarnold> sigterm and sigint give the application a chance to clean up; sigkill just kills it dead, and leaves a mess all over the place
<kunji> Yep, last resort
<badbodh> i wondered why sigterm didn't work on zombies. good to know
<sarnold> sigkill won't kill zomies either
<sarnold> they are already dead
<sarnold> if you want zombies cleaned up you have to kill their parent
<cluelessperson_> Is there a way to make it so when ubuntu wakes up it does NOT goto the clock screen?
<cluelessperson_> or disable the clock screen
<kunji> Ugh, well, I got it to work, numerous small configuration issues taking NextCloud from version 15 to 18 and Ubuntu from 16.04 to 20.04.  PHP packages were mostly not the issue (I was missing memcached for a bit there :P )  Thanks for the help sarnold, saved me from going much further on that goose chase.
<kunji> cluelessperson_: So you don't want to enter a password on wake?
<kunji> cluelessperson_: Not sure of your version, but try looking in the Brightness & Lock settings and turn off lock, see if that is what you want.  Less secure of course, up to you though.
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: It's not that the kernel is "smart enough" to not blacklist the driver, it's that 1: The kernel parameter to blacklist the driver was never actually added and 2: nouveau was loaded from the initramfs before any configuration on your root fs could blacklist it. Just because it's blacklisting the module, doesn't it mean that it's going to remove it after it's already loaded.
<georged4s> Hi,I am trying to understand how does Linux memory works. In my scenario, the sum of RSS doesn't add up to the amount of non-available memory in "free".Hardware: Lenovo Thinkpad E495Distro: Ubuntu 20.04 File System: ZFS* Use `free -h` to find how much memory is available. It shows 19Gi, which means that there are roughly 10Gi of memory is in used.$
<georged4s> free -h              total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   availableMem:           29Gi       9.4Gi        17Gi       193Mi       2.4Gi        19GiSwap:         2.0Gi          0B       2.0Gi* Then I run `ps aux | awk '{sum+=$6} END {print sum / 1024}'` to give me the sum of RSS utilisation, which is 5.6Gi.$ ps aux | awk '{sum+=$6}
<georged4s> END {print sum / 1024}'5609Is there a way to see what is using that the other 4.4Gi of memory?Thanks,George
<plenoh> Could somebody help me?
<plenoh> How should I automatically unmount a sshfs storage at logout in Ubuntu? I've tried this. https://askubuntu.com/questions/263788/unmount-fuse-mountpoints-on-logout
<georged4s> sorry, just my previous msg is not readable.
<georged4s> Hi,
<georged4s> in used.
<georged4s> aux | awk '{sum+=$6} END {print sum / 1024}'
<bluefox83> plenoh: did you happen to mess with your ss config file for KeepAlive interval?
<bluefox83> *ssh
<bluefox83> the line is ServerAliveInterval
<plenoh> Would I need it?
<plenoh> btw, thank you for responding to my question.
<bluefox83> no, infact, if you log out and you didn't mess with it, then the ssh connection should disconnect after an interval
<plenoh> oh
<plenoh> If I log back in without doing a reboot, I can still see my
<plenoh> mounted drives
<bluefox83> how long are you staying logged out?
<plenoh> less than a min
<bluefox83> take a peek in ~/,ssh/config of /etc/ss/ssh_config and see if there's a line called ServerAliveInterval
<bluefox83> on the client, not the server
<plenoh> oh ok
<Jordan_U> plenoh: Are you wanting it to unmount on logout for security reasons?
<plenoh> bluefox83: there is no such line in my conf file.
<bluefox83> hrm
<plenoh> Jordan_U: I just like the idea of a clean exit.
<plenoh> Where may I see the logs
<plenoh> ?
<plenoh> I might be able to debug/troubleshoot this issue im facing.
<bluefox83> i dunno
<bluefox83> ya know, i'm really not that knowledgable about this. i've never set remote storage to disconnect on logout before because i've never really thought about it
<bluefox83> i don't log my laptop out, so i don't really have a reason to
<plenoh> ah ok I see. Thanks for helping me though.
<bluefox83> plenoh: what WM are you using?
<bluefox83> some of them use something called session-cleanup-script
<bluefox83> which runs when you log out
<plenoh> ah I'm looking at the log
<plenoh> I use lightdm and Ubuntu MATE
<bluefox83> whats the log going to tell you?
<bluefox83> ok, lightdm uses that, session-cleanup-script
<bluefox83> you might just add umount to it
<plenoh> my script might be incorrect
<bluefox83> ah
<bluefox83> i haven't run lightdm in a while, so i don't really have any experience with it, and i've never run MATE
<bluefox83> i'm not seeing a lot of difference between MATE and regular ubuntu...
<Jordan_U> plenoh: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/258434/how-can-i-have-a-filesystem-mounted-during-user-login
<bluefox83> so i noticed after i upgraded to 20.04 that my laptop started up in like, 30 seconds flat...which is a whole 5 minutes fater than usual, i'm pretty stoked about that
<bluefox83> *faster
<bluefox83> sorry, i'm fatter, my laptop is FASTER
<bluefox83> wow, accidentally launched libreoffice and it started in like 4 seconds, this laptop has *Never* been that fast...
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: Do you by any chance have a hybrid SSD/HDD?
<bluefox83> no, it's just a regular ssd
<bluefox83> it was like $35 and it's maybe 500gb
<bluefox83> even so, it's had that on it for about 5 months, and it wasn't that fast before
<bluefox83> i just updated to 20.04 this morning
<Jordan_U> bluefox83: I was wondering if maybe the upgrade had made a hybrid ssd/hdd put all of the executables that had just been written in the hot ssd cache, which would not have been an indication of a real performance increase. But thankfully that's not it :)
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: did you come from 18.04?
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: 19.10
<lotuspsychje> thats odd
<bluefox83> yeah, i think it's the new kernel
<bluefox83> i think it ships with 5.23 or something
<bluefox83> and it's supposed to be much faster
<lotuspsychje> i know systemd has slow issues/booting on 18.04 with kernel 4.15 and improved a lot on HWE
<lotuspsychje> but on 19.10 that should been solved so..
<bluefox83> well, i have an old samsung laptop, and used to be, i would restart the laptop and i'd see the samsung screen, then it would take about 10 seconds and load grub, then after i selected ubuntu it would take a couple minutes to get to teh login screen
<bluefox83> and now, i see the samsung screen that also has the ubuntu logo
<bluefox83> and then after about 4 or 5 seconds it goes straight to the login screen
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: hard to say to compare in this stage, you should compare the systemd-analyze to see whats going on
<bluefox83> lotuspsychje: everything seems to be running a lot faster now. opening applications like libre office, chrome, terminal...everything is way faster
<oerheks> .. amazing
<bluefox83> and i upgraded, i didn't fresh install
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: try installing preload & haveged and stacer to make it a rocket :p
<bluefox83> pretty sure i already have preload
<bluefox83> i've never heard of haveged or stacer
<lotuspsychje> !info haveged
<ubottu> haveged (source: haveged): Linux entropy source using the HAVEGE algorithm. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-6ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 27 kB, installed size 77 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> !info stacer
<ubottu> Package stacer does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah stacer is added on 20.04 and higher
<bluefox83> i..already ran searches in apt..
<bluefox83> it says linux system optimizer and monitoring
<lotuspsychje> bluefox83: lets continue in #ubuntu-discuss perhaps
<TheBeastBoy> I waana access ubuntu terminal from my android both are on same wifi network (i want to give commands to ubuntu using android)
<TheBeastBoy> How can i do?
<TheBeastBoy> Like we can use tmate
<TheBeastBoy> But i dont want to connect to third party
<Andrio> hm, installer crashed trying to set up a md RAID
<bluefox83> TheBeastBoy: run openssh on your ubuntu system, and use juicessh on android
<TheBeastBoy> How?
<TheBeastBoy> bluefox83: ?
<TheBeastBoy> Is there any tutorial i am completely new to ubuntu
<bluefox83> what do you mean, how?
<bluefox83> oh
<bluefox83> sudo apt install openssh
<TheBeastBoy> I mean
<TheBeastBoy> After installing?
<bluefox83> it should auto-start after you install it
<TheBeastBoy> What to enter in jiucessh
<bluefox83> then run ifconfig to get your local ip address
<bluefox83> and then add that address to juice ssh
<TheBeastBoy> Next
<bluefox83> the default port is 2020, long as you are on the same network you don't need to worry about ports
<bluefox83> er, default port is 20
<TheBeastBoy> Thnx
<TheBeastBoy> 20 or 2020?
<bluefox83> just leave it for whatever is there
<bluefox83> once you tell juicessh to connect it should show you a cli login
<TheBeastBoy> Okk
<bluefox83> there's another app you might be interested in, it's called fing
<bluefox83> it'll show you the IP address and show you all running services and ports
<bluefox83> TheBeastBoy: so, is it working?
<TheBeastBoy> bluefox83:  identity in juicessh?
<bluefox83> that's asking your login info
<bluefox83> don't worry about it
<bluefox83> just hit connect
<TheBeastBoy> Cant
<bluefox83> and it'll bring you to the prompt
<TheBeastBoy> It need a. Identity
<bluefox83> no, just click on the connections page, and hit the +
<bluefox83> fill in the address, and that's it
<bluefox83> hit the checkmark
<bluefox83> and then select it from the list
<max123123> hello everyone. I am facing an issue with a system upgraded from 20.04 beta. I can not open attachments from thunderbird due to wrong permissions in /tmp/
<max123123> my system is running on LVM2 on an encrypted volume
<max123123> the only pointer I found was this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1173947/ubuntu-19-04-thunderbird-and-firefox-cannot-open-attachment-nor-downloaded-file
<TheBeastBoy> bluefox83:  no
<TheBeastBoy> It still need identity
<TheBeastBoy> What should i select in type?
<max123123> thunderbird creates files in /tmp/mozilla_USERNAME/FILENAME with permissions like this: -r--------  1 testuser testuser 777734 Apr 30 06:43 5527588_f201911034.pdf
<bluefox83> TheBeastBoy: the ssh package you actually need is openssh-server
<bluefox83> which is the real reason why it is trying to make you think you need the identity
<VasonSivan> XD
<nomicon> Anyone experienced that /etc/aliases is ignored in default installation of Postfix in focal fossa ?
<ducasse> nomicon: did you run newaliases?
<nomicon> yes
<nomicon> ducasse: Ah it was a config mistake/mismatch between hostname and mydestination
<wasanzy> Hello
<luna_> hey
<wasanzy> I have a script that runs as a process and upload images. I didn't set any queue but I kept getting this error and the process stops unless I restart the script again:   background queue is full
<wasanzy> does this have to do with memory?
<StyXman> how is unattended-upgrades run in a systemd system? I don't see anthing as a systemd timer unit or anythin in cron.d
<feisar> cron
<StyXman> I don't see any cron file in dpkg -L's output
<feisar> oh, sorry, you mentioned cron, it is is I think
<StyXman> not a pertinent file in /etc/cron.*
<oerheks> in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades
<feisar> but how is that executed?
<oerheks> To modify your update schedule:
<oerheks> $ sudo systemctl edit apt-daily.timer
<oerheks> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/342663/who-starts-unattended-upgrades
<StyXman> ah, it realies on an apt timer
<StyXman> relies*
<StyXman> ok, and where can I read about the behaviour when a kernel is upgraded?
<bluefox83> what behavior?
<oerheks> if /var/run/reboot-required exists, you know what to do
<bluefox83> i think they want to see how ubuntu finds out if there's a new kernel to dl
<StyXman> no, I want to control what happend then
<StyXman> i don't want my customer's server to reboot without human intervention
<bluefox83> StyXman: likr, blacklist specific kernel related packages?
<turneralex> hey there - banging my head against a wall with casper and squashfs goodness. I have a script that mounts the 18.04.1 iso in busybox as well as the filesystem.squashfs to copy files to a new partition and update grub from a chroot. This doesnt work with 18.04.4 as vmlinuz and initrc aren't in that casper/filesystem.squashfs file - why did this change and how can i make that chroot bootable?
<bluefox83> StyXman: it wont, ever
<bluefox83> it wont install without human intervention, and it wont restart on it's own
<bluefox83> it will DOWNLOAD new kernels, but it wont install them
<StyXman> bluefox83: it won't install?
<StyXman> oh
<StyXman> but there's also this:
<StyXman> / Automatically reboot *WITHOUT CONFIRMATION* if a
<StyXman> / the file /var/run/reboot-required is found after the upgrade
<StyXman> /Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "false";
<bluefox83> yeah, that literally says it doesn't want unattended reboots
<StyXman> bluefox83: I could set it to true and it would reboot
<bluefox83> StyXman: i guess. there are likely other things in place to prevent it though. you have to enter your password to INSTALL packages, and if you can't install then it wont have call to reboot
<StyXman> bluefox83: do you understand to use of unattended-upgrade?
<StyXman> the use*
<bluefox83> yeah, it will automatically download and install the latest packages, if the system calls for it, it'll also restart, this is a BAD thing, you should never do it
<bluefox83> you could break grub and not know it, you could break your WM
<bluefox83> which you can fix both of those easily, but i doubt your client knows how to do that
<bluefox83> StyXman: i didn't really notice, are you installing ubuntu for someone else, or running it in your own VM?
<StyXman> it's one server per client, it could be run on a VM or not
<StyXman> well, I'm only in charge of the VM
<bluefox83> so you're running ubuntu server?
<StyXman> does it matter? it's an OVA based on a cloud-ready image
<StyXman> dunno if it's ubuntu-server or what lineage it has
<bluefox83> if you get it started and you get a desktop login, it's not ubuntu server
<bluefox83> i've not messed with cloud based stuff yet, i lack access
<bluefox83> alright, i'm going to bed.
<KOPRajs> Hi guys, fresh installation of Kubuntu 20.04, "sudo apt-get install mariadb-server" hangs upon starting the mysqld. After shutting down the server with "systemctl stop mariadb" the installation finished fine, but everytime I try to run "systemctl start mariadb" it hangs. The mysqld is running in the background and there are no errors in log but the
<KOPRajs> "systemctl start mariadb" hangs until pressing of Ctrl+C. Any ideas what goes wrong here?
<KOPRajs> The "ps ax" shows "systemd-tty-ask-password" process which seems to be related to running "systemctl start mariadb".
<KOPRajs> And the mysqld is being shutdown after about 30 minutes from being started this way.
<KOPRajs> This very old bug seems similar to what I am seeing with Kubuntu 20.04 and MariaDB: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1456789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1456789 in systemd (Ubuntu) "restarting services hangs on systemd-tty-ask-password-agent" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aliekezhi> hi, is ubuntu 20.04 a TLS yet ? Is it already possible (recommanded ?) to upgrade from 18.04 ?
<KOPRajs> Just in case it matters. I originally installed "mysql-server", then I removed it with "apt-get remove mysql-server", then I did "apt-get autoremove" to remove dependencies as well and then I've installed MariaDB with "apt-get install mariadb-server" and get to the current point where "systemctl start mariadb-server" hangs/
<Aliekezhi> LTS*
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> wait for the pointrelease
<sanav> I am a research scholar and i have to research papers in .doc format and then upload them to Onedrive. Previously i use linux (ubuntu, solus, elementary...) and i love the management and free apps. But when i tried libre office, it break my .doc file very badly. WPS office work good but still sometimes it fails (even after installing fonts). Tell
<sanav> me some suggestion, how can migrate from windows to linux.
<sanav> I hate Microsoft... i use MS just because i have to write in .doc file so that i can submit them to journalsl
<sanav> journals*
<sanav> almost all journals want me to write in .doc format instead of latex/pdf..
<sanav> anyone?
<KOPRajs> You can use MS Office in Linux even if it is not 100% perfect solution.
<oerheks> sure all offices accept ODF
<sanav> wine/cross-over not work for me
<sanav> i tried, they able to run software, but when i open file in other system, it still breaks the structure
<sanav> ODF is solution, but still not working that much good
<CrazySam> Then don't leave Microsoft Windows and Microsoft Office?
<CrazySam> Virtualize it.
<CrazySam> In GNU/Linux.
<sanav> even web-version of office don't have complete features...
<CrazySam> That's probably true. I don't use the online version. But I do have Microsoft 365 Family which includes the online versions of all the apps.
<sanav> How do u manage ur files?
<KOPRajs> Btw. Properly formated document doesn't break on other systems. Not even in .doc format.
<sanav> Believe me, it breaks
<oerheks> ssst, he is researching
<sanav> i am die hard user of MS
<CrazySam> I don't know how to answer your question Sanav, as I don't know what exactly you mean by that.
<CrazySam> But I tend to keep things separated. Meaning what happens in Windows stays in Windows.
<CrazySam> What happens in Linux stays in Linux.
<sanav> hmm... i think, i don't have any other option then
<sanav> Thanks bro!
<CrazySam> If I were to zig zag between different systems, Windows vs. GNU/Linux, or Libre Office vs. Microsoft Office, I would make sure to use a cross-compatible file format, and make sure to run some test to ensure everything works as planned.
<CrazySam> I don't know about DOC files, I haven't touched those in years, but I do have some. However ODF and DOCX will likely work well as an exchange format.
<CrazySam> And for portability you probably want to use PDF anyway, not DOC/DOCX/ODF. Now that it's an open standard.
<Deano59> can I install Chromium WITHOUT snap? I'm getting a few seconds lag with snap. I don't get this on 18.04. I am with 20.04.......
<CrazySam> LaTeX... well... I don't know about that. Unless I'm typesetting the journal article myself I would probably still go for DOCX/ODF.
<CrazySam> But then again what do I know... I am not a research scholar.
<CrazySam> And he left...
<CrazySam> He missed the most important part! :)
<CrazySam> Too much hate toward Microsoft, and un-founded arguments against their DOC format... and this guy is a research scholar?
<CrazySam> Then I'm a rocket scientist! Just hanging out here in the darker corners of the Internet, on my coffee break. :P
<CrazySam> Deano59: have you considered this command?
<CrazySam> sudo apt install -y chromium-browser
<KOPRajs> @CrazySam: Research scholar can mean a lot of very different things and definitely is not a warranty of a computer skills.
<Deano59> CrazySam, that installs the snap version I'm afraid.
<CrazySam> KOPRajs: agree
<CrazySam> Deano59: did you try it?
<Deano59> yes. again; it installs the snap version.
<CrazySam> Maybe that's the way they distribute it now. I don't know.
<Deano59> yeah which sucks.
<CrazySam> sudo snap install chromium
<CrazySam> Isn't this the snap install command?
<CrazySam> sudo snap remove chromium
<CrazySam> And this is to remove it?
<CrazySam> Bye bye Deano59
<CrazySam> To Snap or not to Snap... ? Difficult choice here. I certainly wouldn't know the difference.
<CrazySam> I understand that snapping it is the new way of distributing software for many GNU/Linux systems. That's about all I know. Have not read much about it.
<nagyg> re
<CrazySam> But would change of delivery mechanism make "a few seconds" difference in performance of said software? I don't know...
<wadkar> CrazySam: The only thing I know about snap is that it obnoxiously creates ~/snaps dir in my $HOME and for a tool born in "modern times" has no respect for XDG_* vars
<wadkar> I am not a big fan of snaps autoupdating and polluting my $PATH - I wish I didn't have to manually remove it on every ubuntu installatino
<nagyg> hi, can you guide me where to look at differencies between the default Ubuntu and the Wayland session please? I'd like to understand why an application gui is not visible in the standard session but displayed in the Wayland one. I am using Ubuntu 20.04.
<oerheks> what application gui is that?
<CrazySam> wadkar: I see... doesn't sound right. Too many chefs I guess. :shrug: By the time you get to make a decision for each and every aspect of how a particular system operates, you are actually building your own system without even realizing it. I have learned to just go with the flow, follow the shepherd. :)
<CrazySam> Trust the shepherd I should say. :)
<CrazySam> When everything is said and done it all comes back to trust and intuition.
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam wadkar please use ubuntu-discuss for discussions
<RattleBattle79> is it just me or are snap packages slow as f***?
<lotuspsychje> its very easy, you type /join #ubuntu-discuss and you can chat all day long
<kostkon> RattleBattle79, please rephrase it to something with more meaning and less profanities
<CrazySam> Good idea lotuspsychje, thanks for pointing out. I'll be right there. :)
<RattleBattle79> OK. snap install spoify -> startup time 5-10 second. apt install spotify -> startup time less than one second
<RattleBattle79> and I feel that the same for other apps installed with snap
<kostkon> RattleBattle79, yes it seems slow startup times still plague many snap apps despite the optimisations.
<kostkon> RattleBattle79, things will improve over time even more
<nagyg> oerheks, it is a global protect vpn application
<lotuspsychje> RattleBattle79: their support is here if you want to report that: https://community.spotify.com/t5/Desktop-Linux/bd-p/desktop_linux
<giaco> my laptop keeps losing static ip connection on eth
<giaco> nmcli shows that connection is active, but interface doesn't have any ip address
<giaco> I can down/up connection to get ip back for some minutes, then again and again
<nagyg> RattleBattle79, interesting .. I just installed spotify using snap 1 minute ago
<nagyg> RattleBattle79, only the startup is slow?
<lotuspsychje> nagyg: support for spotify snap, see the link above^not here please
<AhmedAmerican> I'm using Ubuntu server 20.04, i keep losing internet connection within the server daily. and noticed `ip a` is shown `ipv6` address instead of `ipv4`
<AhmedAmerican> it's happens for the second day today. if i rebooted the server, the issue will be fixed as yesterday but i don't want to reboot to catch the main issue. from where i should start?
<lotuspsychje> AhmedAmerican: try #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<nagyg> lotuspsychje, sorry, I was just interested in his problem, I myself do not have any with it
<lesshaste>  how do I select my microphone? It is card 2: Lync [Sennheiser SC60 for Lync], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<lesshaste> currently it isn't working as it is not selected properly
<mgedmin> lesshaste: gnome-control-center (aka System Preferences) -> Sound -> there should be a dropdown with input sources
<Iarla> Ubuntu has just stopped booting to the graphical display. I get the fsck success message and can use CTRL+ALT+Fn to get terminals. Is there a log file I can check that might show me where the problem is? I have no nVidia packages installed.
<mgedmin> journalctl should show all log messages
<Iarla> thanks mgedmin
<zvrk> lesshaste run alsamixer in terminal and check F4
<zvrk> lesshaste: you can install 'pavucontrol' gui for sound & mic
<zvrk> lesshaste: 'pavucontrol'got more options
<realies> how can you update grub without having to go through the interactive menu?
<realies> is export DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive going to work in ubuntu?
<ikonia> what do you mean update grub without the front end ?
<ikonia> grub is just config files
<ikonia> update the config files
<Iarla> Looks like my disk is mounted read-only on boot ...
<realies> when you install a new kernel there's an interactive menu
<ikonia> how are you installing a kernel ?
<realies> sudo apt-get install -y linux-aws
<ikonia> and that's prompting an interactive menu ??
<realies> do I have to say it for the third time?
<ikonia> good luck, I'm just asking for information to clarify, so no, don't bother saying it a 3rd time
<realies> thanks
<realies> and it seems that environment variable fixes it
<lenny_lemon> when my laptop freeze, how and where in dmesg or so I can find the cause of issue?
<garshol> Iarla: probably a mistake in your grub cfg, or you have some issues in your root fs
<Iarla> Could anyone tell me what mount options the Disks application shows for their root partition? I have Automatic Mout Options disabled.
<Iarla> thanks garshol. I haven't changed grub, but I was using Disks application to work with an external disk.
<garshol> Iarla: then probably fstab.
<garshol> https://askubuntu.com/questions/876510/booting-into-read-only-file-system Iarla
<mgedmin> realies: yes, DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive works in ubuntu (as you've discovered), and I've never seen interactive menus on kernel updates, but I guess you've multiple kernel variants installed?
<mgedmin> might be simpler to remove the ones you don't want (e.g. linux-generic)
<mgedmin> because when the prompt is skipped, the scripts will pick _some_ kernel to use by default, but you can't be sure which one
<Iarla> Here's my fstab garshol https://pastebin.com/D3nCkUZM
<Iarla> Would you mind taking a look?
<Iarla> Actually ... that last line, the /mnt/... location doesn't exist when I do ls on it.
<Iarla> nvm, I fixed the boot options in disks (and as a result fstab). Thanks for the pointer.
<doomlist3> there was some cmd like xset dmps force-off suspend?
<doomlist3> which cmd was it?
<doomlist3> to switch off the monitor but not cpu
<Gokturk-Away> Can someone help me about ipv6 configuration on Ubuntu 18.04?
<doomlist3> xset dmps force off is not
<garshol> Gokturk-Away: what's up?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Not_White_Rabbit> Hi. On 20.04 why do I get "/usr/bin/python: No module named pip"?
<Gokturk-Away> garshol: Hello. I have a VPS Server from OVH and trying to ipv6 configuraton on my server from OVH guide here: https://docs.ovh.com/gb/en/vps/configuring-ipv6/#persistent-application-on-debian-and-its-derivatives-ubuntu-crunchbang-steamos but it didnt worked
<Woet> Gokturk-Away: "it didnt worked" is not useful information
<Woet> Gokturk-Away: what did you do, what happened, what do the log files say?
<garshol> Gokturk-Away: Waht in that guide did not work?
<garshol> Not_White_Rabbit: Install pip?
<garshol> # apt install python3-pip
<Gokturk-Away> I'll screenshot, wait
<mgedmin> if it's /usr/bin/python, then you probably want python-pip
<garshol> correct mgedmin
<garshol> my bad
<garshol> Gokturk-Away: a pastebin of terminal output will suffice.
<mgedmin> now I'm curious when we're going to have /usr/bin/python pointing to python3
<mgedmin> https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394/#for-python-runtime-distributors allows it already
<garshol> in 20.04?
<mgedmin> let me rephrase: I wonder what ubuntu version will create a /usr/bin/python symlink pointing to python3
<garshol> didn't they do that in 20.04?
<mgedmin> (or I wonder what version will ship a package that, when installed, makes python -> python3)
<mgedmin> I don't rememeber, which is why I'm wondering
<mgedmin> I _think_ there's a package, that, if installed, makes /usr/bin/python -> python2
<garshol> they did. Python3 is default.
<mgedmin> ah!  ubuntu 20.04 has python-is-python2 and python-is-python3 packages, both of which provide /usr/bin/python
<Gokturk-Away> I just edited '51-cloud-init-ipv6.yaml' here like so: https://imagebin.ca/v/5KtmzTH7OCyy and typed 'netplan try' 'netplan apply' and when i typed 'ping6 myipv6'
<Gokturk-Away> it says: connect: Network is unreachable
<mgedmin> so it's sysadmin's choice already
<garshol> http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Gokturk-Away> I am not expert on ssh, if you could help me by command that would be better.
<mgedmin> python-is-python2 is installed by default on upgrades if you had python2 installed before
<garshol> That is true.
<Not_White_Rabbit> there is no python-pip package
<Not_White_Rabbit> only python-pip-whl which looks useless
<mgedmin> hm, you're right!  interesting
<Not_White_Rabbit> I'm interested in pip for python2
<Not_White_Rabbit> Of course I could use get-pip.py but I expected the distro to provide it.
<garshol> Gokturk-Away: what exactly did you type when you typed ping6 xxxxx
<garshol> did you input an ip?
<mgedmin> I suppose you could apt install virtualenv, and then virtualenv -p python2 /tmp/env, and it would install /tmp/env/bin/pip for you
<garshol> mgedmin: would be a viable workaround, but not a solution.
<Gokturk-Away> I did all things what OVH says here: https://docs.ovh.com/gb/en/vps/configuring-ipv6/#persistent-application-on-debian-and-its-derivatives-ubuntu-crunchbang-steamos
<Gokturk-Away> via the Netplan function
<mgedmin> I don't suppose using python3 is an acceptable solution for you, garshol?
<garshol> Gokturk-Away: ping6 proof.ovh.net
<Gokturk-Away> garshol: connect: Network is unreachable
<garshol> Gokturk-Away: then ipv6 is not enabled.
<garshol> Enable it first, and restart your network services.
<Woet> Gokturk-Away: share a screenshot of your IPv6 settings from your panel.
<Gokturk-Away> How do I enable it?  :)
<Gokturk-Away> ok
<garshol> mgedmin: sure it is, but not what requested by Not_White_Rabbit
<mgedmin> ah, sorry, forgot who had the problem
<Gokturk-Away> IPV6: 2001:41d0:801:2000:0:0:0:9fd Gateway: 2001:41d0:0801:2000:0000:0000:0000:0001
<Deano59> CrazySam, the "sudo apt install chromium-browser" installs the snap version, not the .deb version. I HATE the snap version, it makes chromium slow.
<Deano59> why it was changed I don't know. firefox installs the .deb version plus other browsers too.
<Deano59> Also, another question.. I have added a PPA, say the PPA is 2.x of an app and the repos of ubuntu are 3.x - why does it default from the repos? how can I default it to the PPA?
<Deano59> two things stopping me from enjoying ubuntu 20.04.
<mgedmin> apt always installs the package with the greatest version number, unless you tell it to do otherwise by creating an /etc/apt/preferences file
<mgedmin> the syntax is very obscure and I hated it every time I tried to use it
<Deano59> how would I go about that?
<mgedmin> re: chromium snap, what do you mean by slow?  startup time, or everyday usage as well?
<Deano59> google doesn't like me xD
<mgedmin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man5/apt_preferences.5.html
<Deano59> startup time mgedmin there's lag every open time.
<Siecje> After reboot I couldn't connect to postgres with `psql -U postgres -h localhost`. I uninstalled and re-installed it using apt o nUbuntu 20.04 and I can connect.
<Deano59> I'll take a look :) thank you. ;P
<Deano59> last question before I head off.... what's the best way to add "text" to a service file?
<garshol> Deano59: what do you mean by "text"?
<Deano59> I need several different lines of text.
<Deano59> garshol, say I want to edit; /etc/samba/smb.conf but there's nothing there. run a command and it puts my "text" into it.
<garshol> yes
<Deano59> yes what?
<garshol> open the file, and add what you need/want, and save it.
<Deano59> no.
<Deano59> not what I want... lol
<EriC^> add a comment to systemd unit file https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.syntax.html
<garshol> Then i'm not sure what you mean.
<Deano59> garshol, see above. thanks.
<garshol> Oh. Ok
<mgedmin> are you looking for echo text >> file.txt or what?
<Deano59> mgedmin, yes, something like that but there's different lines of text.
<mgedmin> { echo line 1; echo line 2; echo line 3; } >> file.txt ?
<Deano59> line being the text?
<mgedmin> yes
<Deano59> I'll try. :)
<Deano59> mgedmin, you're a legend! it worked! :D
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | mgedmin
<ubottu> mgedmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<promille> Hi. I'm trying to shrink my win10 partition to free up more space for my ext4/ubuntu-partition. Using gparted. In this answer it's stated that "ONLY shrink from the right side of the partition. You also should not expand the partition on the left side as again you're actually moving it to the left, and then expanding off the end; ONLY expand from the right side of the paritition." Does this mean that
<promille> free space should be at "Free space following" or "free space preceding" in gparted? Thanks!
<promille> https://superuser.com/questions/821131/is-it-safe-to-resize-windows-partition-with-gparted
<Deano59> be back soon, thanksa again! XD
<s10gopal> After installing BCM43142A0-0a5c-216d.hcd Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0a0a tx timeout and Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch command 0a0a failed (-110)
<Deano59> mgedmin, how do I add a line of spacE?
<Deano59> so it'll be "1, 2, 3 then a space then carrying on... ?
<Deano59> like how we're talking on here but twice
<Deano59> see what I mean?
<osse> just a single echo, if I understand you correctly
<mgedmin> echo "line with extra spaces: [                  ]"
<mgedmin> and maybe get a book on bash programming if you've the time?
<mgedmin> or google for an online tutorial?
<Guest_82> hello, why do I not see focal fossa in the meta-release-lts? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<Deano59> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5jrgSZGHvm/
<Deano59> mgedmin, ^ osse ^
<mgedmin> Guest_82: because upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be offered only after 20.04.1 LTS is out in a few months, after early adopters have shaken out all the bugs
<mgedmin> this is the usual policy for LTS-to-LTS upgrades, and IIRC it was mentioned in the release announcement
<osse> { echo "Like this"; echo; echo "Like this"; } > file.txt
<mgedmin> Deano59: ah, an empty line?  just echo with no arguments
<osse> printf '%s\n\n%s\n' "Like this" "Like this" > file.txt
<Guest_82> Thank you mgedmin!
<lenny_lemon> when my laptop freeze, how and where in dmesg or so I can find the cause of issue?
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: you could leave a terminal open while running this command> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<mgedmin> or journalctl -f
<lenny_lemon> jeremy31, like now? what does it do?
<lenny_lemon> i have screen locked laptop, and after while I came back to it and it was it...
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: it will show the log in real time, hopefully you will see what causes the freeze
<blogdudel> liost
<lenny_lemon> can I search for it now, right?
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: yes
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: if you know what time it happened you could open /var/log/syslog in text editor and scroll to the time and see what occurred then
<lenny_lemon> approx...
<lenny_lemon> I have syslog and syslog1 ...
<[Simon]>  Hi there, i am currently trying to boot ubuntu server from CD on a very old desktop system, i get the following error with many operating systems which i have tried to boot, apart from live operating systems and a very old version of linux mint, the wrror is as follows, "end kernel panic - not syncing: 10-APIC + timer doesn't work, booth with apic=debug and send report. then try booting with the
<[Simon]> no apic"
<lenny_lemon> dns crypt proxy
<lenny_lemon> so I need it to run?
<lenny_lemon> too many msg in syslog
<lenny_lemon> unable to retrieve server certificates... refetching... over and over again...
<lenny_lemon> restarting service... majority msg in syslog
<lenny_lemon> or how can i fix to make it work?
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: using dnscrypt?
<lenny_lemon> I remember something about it but not using it... what is it for?
<lenny_lemon> it stopped exactly after one of million msg "unable to retrieve server certificates" with line all of \00\00\00 and Apr on the end of line.... but is pretty long
<lenny_lemon> in red highlight
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: It was something I found on google searching for "ubuntu unable to retrieve server certificates... refetching"
<mgedmin> oooh \0\0\0\0, I've seen those
<lenny_lemon> \00\00\00
<mgedmin> machine crashes -> bunch of nulls in syslog and you don't actually see the latest messages because they weren't flushed to disk before the crash
<mgedmin> unfortunately I don't know what's a good way to debug such crashes
<mgedmin> it might involve setting up uefi crash dumps?  or netconsole?  above my skill in either case
<lenny_lemon> but I believe it will do something with DNSCrypt
<mgedmin> such crashes are either a hardware problem, or a kernel/driver bug
<mgedmin> userspace shouldn't' be able
<mgedmin> to crash a machine
<lenny_lemon> can be any, laptop is 8 years old
<mgedmin> well, a root process writing to /dev/mem randomly might
<lenny_lemon> but I think from time to time I have message after update u running old kernel
<mgedmin> (I forgot to include firmware bug as a possibility)
<lenny_lemon> other issue could be that I'm not able to access bios
<lenny_lemon> or boot order
<lenny_lemon> I installed ubuntu 16.04 and upgraded to 18.04
<lenny_lemon> from usb, because ubuntu has signed keys from microsoft to go through secure boot enabled...
<lenny_lemon> I did mistake that I resize partition on 1st day I got laptop and later try to install ubuntu along win8 without turning off wecure boot enable
<lenny_lemon> I think my issue is more complex than someone would think... :)
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: Many computers work fine with Secure Boot enabled.  Win 10's hybrid shutdown can cause issues
<lenny_lemon> hmmm, what about win8?
<lenny_lemon> laptop came with win8 preinstalled
<lenny_lemon> 2nd freeze what I had after restart has the same line of \00\00\00\00
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: lines with \00\00\00\00 are those seen in terminal or text editor?
<lenny_lemon> yes
<lenny_lemon> text editor
<jeremy31> lenny_lemon: check Disks program see if SMART tests show any problems
<lenny_lemon> will you guide me plz?
<lenny_lemon> is there any book or something how can I learn the most about ubuntu system, kernel and so? or is it only experience and lot of work around?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | lenny_lemon
<ubottu> lenny_lemon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lenny_lemon> ubottu, is there ubuntu 18.04 also?
<ubottu> lenny_lemon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tarelerulz> I have ps4 controllers , they did connect and work via Bluetooth. I don't even know , how I might fix this. any ideas
<lotuspsychje> lenny_lemon: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<tarelerulz> Is Bluetooth like if on Ubuntu 20.04?
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: post URL from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tarelerulz> https://termbin.com/46ck
<s10gopal> After installing BCM43142A0-0a5c-216d.hcd, Bluetooth: hci0: command 0x0a0a tx timeout and Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Patch command 0a0a failed (-110)
<tarelerulz> What does that mean?
<tarelerulz> Why time out?
<tarelerulz> My phone does not connect either
<tarelerulz> can I use maybe older drivers?
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: patience please, give the volunteers some time to think also
<tarelerulz> sorry
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: That should work as I have used that model before unless it needs firmware
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: in terminal>  cd /lib/firmware/brcm && sudo wget https://github.com/winterheart/broadcom-bt-firmware/raw/master/brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd
<tarelerulz> my keyboard is usb , it has some kind of wireless ,but it not bluetooth
<s10gopal> tarelerulz, dmesg | grep -i blue*
<jeremy31> s10gopal: bluetooth hci1: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd failed with error -2
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: Is it logitech?
<tarelerulz> yes I think so
<tarelerulz> It odd , the fact I don't use bluetooth for it
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: some of them are hard paired to a USB dongle
<tarelerulz> it some kind of usb / device that transmits something
<s10gopal> jeremy31, are you getting this error even after using correct hdc file?
<jeremy31> s10gopal: I don't think it will happen after getting the hcd file.  On older versions it did work for keyboard/mouse without firmware
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: If the keyboard/mouse doesn't work, replace batteries
<s10gopal> jeremy31, mine is not working even after getting correct hdc file
<tarelerulz> My mouse and keyboard , I don't think it bluetooth , I connect via usb.  My phone and the ps4 controllers are the only thing I know that are bluetooth
<tarelerulz> Its this usb drive that transmits something
<s10gopal> tarelerulz, i think that is a bt tx/rx
<jeremy31> s10gopal: I saw those errors on the Linux Mint chat yesterday, not sure why it fails now even with the newest kernels
<s10gopal> jeremy31, get correct hcd file and reboot , it might fix it
<tarelerulz> I'm dumb , the keyboard and mouse work get.  It just Bluetooth my phone or ps4 controller don't
<tarelerulz> That say connect and that all that happens
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: does the phone show when in discover mode in terminal with command>  bluetoothctl
<tarelerulz> 68:F3:67:10:B9:18 RSSI: -87
<tarelerulz> [CHG] Device 68:F3:67:10:B9:18 RSSI: -88
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: I don't expect it to stay connected full time, only when doing a file transfer, try sending a file to the phone from Ubuntu
<tarelerulz> can I use the gui Bluetooth thing
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: That should work
<s10gopal> jeremy31, i was getting fw load failed. But after placing correct hcd. Now bt tx timeout and patch failed. Any suggestion?
<jeremy31> s10gopal: Not at this time
<s10gopal> jeremy31, ok
<tarelerulz> not just me
<tarelerulz> I sure wish I could get what ever version of retroarch they have
<tarelerulz> Its the bomb
<tarelerulz> I swear it worked earlyer
<tarelerulz> I was on my couch playing games
<tarelerulz> so it odd that now it does not work
<jeremy31> tarelerulz: I was able to send a picture from Ubuntu to my phone using the same bluetooth device
<echoSMILE> Hi. I have ubuntu is two laptops with the same version, but one can be run the updates from GUI the other one, the GUI always fail (the window just close without updating nothing) and that need to be updated by terminal. Any way to fix this ?
<echoSMILE> s/is/in
<wedr> Question:  on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, did they fix the issue where if you launch a favorited app from Gnome dock, it will sometimes show 2 of the same app icons in the dock? I hoped they fixed the issue so that it's always 1 app icon after launching the favorited app.
<s10gopal> wedr, i am also using 20.04LTS and not getting this bug
<codedmart> Can I resize an exfat partition? I just want to expand it to take up the remaining diskspace.
<s10gopal> codedmart, have a look at it, https://askubuntu.com/questions/656871/how-to-resize-create-exfat-partitions-on-sdcard
<codedmart> s10gopal: Thanks, that is less then ideal. I don't have another hard drive large enough to back up the data to :|.
<CrazySam> Is 18.04 the last 32 bit release?
<wedr> s10gopal, GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<wedr> yes
<wedr> I've been getting annoyed at this bug.
<wedr> Had to manually fix each and every desktop file I can find that has this issue using xprop
<s10gopal> wedr, Can you please elaborate?
<wedr> s10gopal, It's a bug in bamf in Ubuntu since 14.04 or earlier. It sometimes exists in 18.04.   This is the fix I used:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/975178/duplicate-applications-icons-in-ubuntu-dock
<mfilipe[m]> i see that the official docker repository doesn't support ubuntu focal yet: https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu/dists/ . in this case, canonical is going to keep updated the docker.io package like they do with firefox?
<jpleau> mfilipe[m]: it will support focal at some point (probably next release). I've been using the eoan repo in the mean time with no issues. Same thing happened with bionic.
<mfilipe[m]> jpleau: good to know
<mfilipe[m]> thanks dude
<jpleau> (If you want to use the docker repo instead of ubuntu's, not sure if ubuntu keeps docker updated in official repos.)
<mfilipe[m]> i will move to the docker repo when they release the support for 20.04
<mfilipe[m]> docker.io package is working good
<s10gopal> CrazySam, from 18.04 onward 32bit is depreciated
<CrazySam> 17.04 is the last desktop to support it
<CrazySam> 17.10 is the last server to support it
<CrazySam> So yes s10gopal, from 18.04 onward it's completely gone.
<wedr> s10gopal, Actually, the solution I posted worked for anything with Gnome launcher   https://askubuntu.com/questions/403766/duplicate-icons-for-manually-created-gnome-launcher-items
<leftyfb> CrazySam: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/  18.04 32bit installer iso
<leftyfb> CrazySam: 20.04 has 32bit packages, just no installer for the OS
<CrazySam> So only net installer is 32 bit on 81.04?
<leftyfb> CrazySam: correct
<CrazySam> 81.04? Doh! That's a bit of a stretch. Maybe in year 2038. :) I mean 18.04 ofc.
<CrazySam> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-17.10-Drops-i386-ISO
<leftyfb> "Ubuntu will no longer be producing a __desktop__ i386 ISO"
<CrazySam> Right, so the net installer is the only image that has remained unchanged till this day?
<CrazySam> I mean still 32 bit.
<leftyfb> CrazySam: what is your goal exactly?
<CrazySam> Sorry to bother you leftyfb. This conversation probably suits better in ubuntu-discuss. I was just curious to see when the 32 bit computing support was dropped in Ubuntu. I have not found any one article stating that clearly, so I am putting the puzzle together myself. Apparently it has been done in stages.
<CrazySam> I got carried away. :P
<CrazySam> Never mind me.
<CrazySam> I can't say I miss the 32 bit age...
<dmnz> Hey, what's the best way to make a full restore point in ubuntu? sorry if this is a silly q, id like to try pop shell on ubuntu but dont want to break my entire env right now
<ducasse> dmnz: with something like zfs or btrfs probably
<dmnz> Thanks @ducasse, ill look into those
<tarelerulz> My blueth does the whole pin thing ,  It says connected but when I try to see and file from the other or the computer nothing happens
<max3> i have 3 machines: mine, gateway, host. host is only accessible with a 2 hop ssh through gateway. how do i port forward so that i can ssh directly to host? i know about ProxyJump but i need to do port forwarding so that i ssh directly
<max3> i can't figure out if it's ssh -L or ssh -R
<max3> i think i want ssh -L 2222: to something
<grawity> that's exactly what ProxyJump does though
<max3> grawity the problem is both servers ask for a pw
<max3> the api i need is the standard ssh api - 1 pw
<grawity> so you want the connection to gateway to be long-lived?
<max3> i figured it out
<max3> ssh -L 2222:host:22 gateway
<max3> i knew it was something simple
<kuanyui_> What is the most recommended simplest way now to install ubuntu 20.04 via USB, and keep existing encrypted /home partition (LUKS?) untouched & mounted? I googled but found some solutions asked a decade ago.
<kuanyui_> I found I cannot assign the existing encrypted partition in Ubuntu installer without formatting it...
<leftyfb> kuanyui_: install fresh and restore from backup. That is the easiest and safest way
<kuanyui_> orz
<ezio> Vanilla 20.04. High-performance desktop PC. The first time Chromium loads, it takes a really long time.  HexChat always takes a long time.  Should I file a bug.
<leftyfb> ezio: it's a known issue with some applications installed from snap
<ezio> Vanilla 20.04.  Swapped monitors in the config.  Reboot. The sign-in page, the monitors are swapped back, but when you finish logging in, it swaps back to the right config.  Should I file a bug.
<ezio> leftyfb, I found one discussion about it from October 19.  Snap apps slow to start.  But it was closed same day.  Do you have a link for the ticket on that one?
<leftyfb> I do not
<eelstrebor> i guess i'm gonna need to roll back my dns changes. since installing unbound and dnscrypt i'm having having an issue where some websites don't render with a message saying that the site can't be found - happens a lot after doing this stuff - maybe buggy apps? or is it a problem with 20.04? not a big deal for me but other users might squawk
<ezio> So this is probably just the way life is.
<eelstrebor> not sure if i want to spend the time to find out what the problem is.
<ezio> I'm putting in a bug.
<eelstrebor> i just got done fixing a LOT of file permissions and ownership issues on the server box after doing an upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 - i had the same problem upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 - fun, fun, fun
 * eelstrebor was considering implementing unbound and dnscrypt system wide by installing them on the router be he's rethinking that......
<p1l0t> I'm having trouble with one of my servers. apt upgrade freezes, apt autoremove freezes, dpkg --configure -a freezes
<kuanyui_> leftyfb: Now seems work. I just 1. install ubuntu with  / partition mounted only 2. reboot, install cryptsetup 3. cryptsetup luksOpen 4. edit /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab 5. reboot
<hailhydra> Hello, is there any way to install chromium without snap? I find that snap packages are adding a lot of bloat
<kuanyui_> I just install ubuntu 20.04, with a USB wired ethernet network card & Internet connected while installing, NEVERTHELESS my rtl8821ce wireless card STILL BROKEN...Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh////
<tieinv> apt install chromium-browser ??
<kuanyui_> Is there anyone know how to solve this...
<leftyfb> hailhydra: bo
<leftyfb> hailhydra: no
<p1l0t> I'm having trouble with one of my servers. apt upgrade freezes, apt autoremove freezes, dpkg --configure -a freezes
<leftyfb> !repeat | p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<p1l0t> I've been searching but they all say to do things that just freeze
<p1l0t> lsof freezes
<p1l0t> apt auto-remove freezes
<p1l0t> apt upgrade freezes
<leftyfb> p1l0t: what version of ubuntu?
<p1l0t> dpkg --configure -a freezes
<p1l0t> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<p1l0t> Server
<leftyfb> p1l0t: was this not-freezing at one point in time?
<p1l0t> Everything was fine up until yesterday
<leftyfb> p1l0t: did anything change? Looked through dmesg for possible hardware issues? Run any memory or hardware tests?
<p1l0t> INFO: task usb-storage:238 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<p1l0t> [2358673.665764]       Tainted: G        W        4.15.0-91-generic #92-Ubuntu
<p1l0t> [2358673.665832] "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message.
<leftyfb> !paste | p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuanyui_> kuanyui_: Don't know what happened, enabled DKMS driver in DriverManager UI then reoot, now seems work...
<leftyfb> p1l0t: got anything plugged into the usb ports on the server?
<p1l0t> Yes a backup drive
<leftyfb> p1l0t: unmount and remove it
<kuanyui_> I've curious for a long time: why that when my laptop is running the Ubuntu Live USB, all hardware works smoothly; after installing (with Internet connection & proprietary driver checked) and rebooting, wifi or sound will break... Now my laptop no sound again....
<p1l0t> lshw freezes
<treehug88> p1l0t that sounds like it could be HD failure, or yes, bad USB device
<treehug88> check the error logs and SMART status if you can
<p1l0t> The main HD seems OK the backup USB drive is frozen
<leftyfb> p1l0t: shut down the server and then unplug the drive
<p1l0t> I would have to drive in to the office for that :)
<p1l0t> mount works it's sdb1
<leftyfb> p1l0t: ok, good luck
<p1l0t> I'll see if I can umount it
<hailhydra> exit
<leftyfb> p1l0t: you'll probably need to physically unplug it as well if it's a hardware issue
<leftyfb> p1l0t: I did tell you to unmount and unplug it 15 minutes ago
<p1l0t> yes well I'm in another town
<pigeta> hi evrybody
<leftyfb> p1l0t: ok, if unmounting doesn't work, then your next step will be to unplug it.
<pigeta> have a problem with my monitor resolution in windows is 1440x900 in ubuntu 1024x768 how can i fix it?maybe the driver
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 1024 could not be found
<pigeta> ?
<StevenJayCohen> Chromium without the snap? Not without removing snap completely. The apt package now points to the snap. The team supporting Chromium decided (rightly so) that by distributing as a snap, they'd be able to support a single version that would work on all supported versions of Ubuntu. I see Chromium packages upstream in Debian, but I haven't tried them and such a set up wouldn't be supported. Alternatively, you could
<StevenJayCohen> install Chrome, which of course is updated by Google and is not a snap.
<pigeta> can anyone have idea how to solve the problem thanks
<StevenJayCohen> <pigeta "have a problem with my monitor r"> pigeta: See link https://www.tecmint.com/set-display-screen-resolution-in-ubuntu/
<pigeta> but xrandr output max resolution is 1024x768
<pigeta> how it possible
<StevenJayCohen> And, hailhydra, I just checked. No, disabling snap then trying to apt install Chromium results in snap being reinstalled by apt and thus re-directs to the snap. So, either use a flatpak or Chrome -- sorry
<StevenJayCohen> pigeta: Just set the custom resolution that you know to be supported in windows
<StevenJayCohen> pigeta: isnore the other data for now
<StevenJayCohen>  * pigeta: ignore the other data for now
<pigeta> ok im reading how
<pigeta> can i post here the output
<pigeta> ?
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pigeta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dNMvkZyCb5/
<pigeta> what is wrong?
<clarkk> what is the best way of running a shell script on login, after X Windows / Gnome has started?
<clarkk> I want to run it as the logged in user, not via cron
<StevenJayCohen> clarkk: add it to .profile
<leftyfb> StevenJayCohen: that will cause it to run when logging in on the console or ssh
<StevenJayCohen> <pigeta "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dNMvk"> pigeta: did you skip the cvt step?
<clarkk> @StevenJayCohen, I don't want to have to open a terminal
<michele> maybe a stupid question but why do we need to pass -d (development) to do-release-upgrade? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.04_LTS_or_19.10
<StevenJayCohen> leftyfb: You use a conditional statement detecting the type of session
<leftyfb> michele: because the upgrade path hasn't been rolled out yet. It's typically released when the 20.04.1 is out
<pigeta> after xrandr command i type cvt 1440 900
<pigeta> so i think no
<StevenJayCohen> clarkk: So, you want to run a shell script without opening a terminal? Is that right?
<StevenJayCohen> pigeta: then wy is your xrandr so much shorter than the example?
<michele> leftyfb: yes, i remember something about .04.1 (or .04.3), can you please point me to the url where it says that the upgrade path is only from .04.* onward?
<StevenJayCohen>  * pigeta: then why is your xrandr so much shorter than the example?
<clarkk> @StevenJayCohen, yes
<pigeta> ok wait i will follow step by step
<StevenJayCohen> michele: 20.04.1 isn't due for more than a month
<p1l0t> exit
<michele> StevenJayCohen: i guess that is a common question though, for every lts "why -d"
<michele> another unrelated question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Upgrades_on_i386 vs https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts <- the second link just says that "there will be *some* i386 packages for 20.04", but how are we supposed to run them if there is no 20.04 i386? Am I
<michele> misunderstanding anything?
<StevenJayCohen> <michele "another unrelated question: http"> agood example of this can be seen at WINE HQ which enables those i386 packages for wine to use.
<StevenJayCohen> michele: their Ubuntu instruction --
<StevenJayCohen> If your system is 64 bit, enable 32 bit architecture (if you haven't already):
<StevenJayCohen> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<rootkea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu says that Main contains free and open source software only then how come intel-microcode is in Main? 20.04 here.
<michele> no, I just have x86/i386
<StevenJayCohen> <michele "no, I just have x86/i386"> Yes, you are misunderstanding. You need a 64 bit system to run 20.04. In cases where  64 bit system uses 32 bit code to complete a job (like using WINE) there are 32 bit binaries for that purpose only. You cannot boot into a 32 bit 20.04
<pigeta> i follow all the guide
<pigeta> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jD97bhCx4M/
<pigeta> but always the same resolution
<michele> thanks StevenJayCohen
<StevenJayCohen> no idea on that
<StevenJayCohen> Start again, and stop at any error
<StevenJayCohen> <pigeta "https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jD97b"> looks like your problem is here: X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<StevenJayCohen> Don't barrel through assuming errors don't matter
<Guma> Hello, I considering moving from MATE to Official 20.04. I am looking for Ubuntu 20.04 based distro that support compz (Since what I am reading it was removed in later MATE). Specifically I am looking for a Mac OS X like Expose work spaces (grid) that also can be enabled with extra mouse button? Any suggestions?
<michele> StevenJayCohen: i guess https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch02s01.html is wrong then?
<StevenJayCohen> So, yes, you can install the previous 18.04 LTS on 386 and still have support
<michele> and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/pr01.html
<StevenJayCohen> That's not specifying the new 20.04, there is an older LTS that still has 386 support.
<michele> StevenJayCohen: i think that you're referring to with 18.04 is this page https://help.ubuntu.com/18.04/installation-guide/i386/ch02s01.html
<michele> not the /lts/installation-guide that refers to 20.04
<michele> I think the manual is wrong but I'm not sure at this point
<ioria> he is right : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apa.html
<coconut> where do bug about the "do-release-upgrade" upgrade apply?
<coconut> about the man pages?
<ioria> michele, probably a little confusion with debian (that still has 32bit images)
<StevenJayCohen> <michele "I think the manual is wrong but "> Looks like you're right. File a bug?
<michele> sure!
<ioria> that's not a bug
<StevenJayCohen> The Installation instructions are in effect a "program" (series of steps) to be executed by a human (food-powered task completion device). If the program is in error (telling computer to run on an unsupported architecture), it is indeed a bug.
<ioria> ok
<CrazySam> Does Ubuntu have its own command line paste tool?
 * fastfresh Every time I ssh into my ubuntu desktop it shows 
<fastfresh> Every time I ssh into my ubuntu desktop it shows
<fastfresh> `Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2025.`
<fastfresh> But I'm using regular ubuntu kernel, not HWE
<fastfresh> So, what does this message mean then?
<coconut> CrazySam, ctrl+shift+v ?
<leftyfb> !hwe | fastfresh
<ubottu> fastfresh: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<leftyfb> CrazySam: pastebinit  is a package that will take stdin and send it to ubuntu's pastebin service and give you the generated link
<james_castrello> opinions on ubuntu 20?
<james_castrello> haven't looked much into it. how stable is it?
<CrazySam> coconut: what does that do?
<cyveris> james_castrello: Is there a specific question that can be answered? That's entirely too broad to allow for a useful answer.
<coconut> CrazySam, that pastes from clipboard, but you probably want what leftyfb told you.
<CrazySam> coconut: sorry, I thought I saw ctrl + alt + v
<CrazySam> and yes, probably
<james_castrello> cyveris yes sorry It was just that I tried to do the upgrade via command line from 18.04.04. it said that there where no upgrade but the website has 20 right on there.. found it a little strange
<cyveris> james_castrello: That's normal behavior. do-release-upgrade will not present the option to upgrade until 20.04.1 is released.
<james_castrello> cyveris so it isn't "released" yet?
<cyveris> 20.04 is released.
<cyveris> 20.04.1 is the first point release; probably six months away.
<james_castrello> ah
<ioria> !ltsupgrade | james_castrello
<ubottu> james_castrello: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<luna_> cyveris: just 2-3
<cyveris> Ah, good to know. Thanks.
<james_castrello> aaahhhh, thanks guys!
<clarkk> I have the following .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart/, but it's not running my script on startup.  Could anyone suggest some solutions, please? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7TH9MG2XjD/
<leftyfb> clarkk: this looks like something that should be a systemd service. Aslo maybe also change what it does to blocking inbound VNC connections instead of killing the application
<ioria> clarkk, maybe the contest of the script would help; btw, prepend bash -c :   Exec=bash -c "/usr/local/bin/scripts/common/remmina-kill.sh"
<peter22222> why is trezor-bridge not in official repo?
<leftyfb> peter22222: contact the developer and ask them to work on getting it into Debian's repo's. That is step #1
<yolan> Hello, I broke my sudo
<yolan> I don't have any root access now
<leftyfb> yolan: how did you break sudo?
<yolan> I needed to modify my sudoers file, but apparently I made a typo
<mbeierl> yolan: uh oh.
<yolan> so now I can't sudo
<leftyfb> yolan: boot with a live cd/usb
<mbeierl> yolan: future note: use "visudo" instead of direct edit.  It checks for errors for you
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to debug why the Xubuntu focal live DVD ignored casper-rw. what files should I examine in addition to /proc/cmdline and /var/log/casper*?
<yolan> mbeierl, or really ?
<yolan> oh *
<yolan> I didn't know this
<yolan> there is no root under ubuntu ?
<leftyfb> yolan: boot with a live cd/usb to fix your sudoers file
<yolan> Like I can't login as root and modify it ?
<Sven_vB> well syslog and kern log won't hurt to copy probably
<mbeierl> yolan: :)  Ya, not everyone does, so it's helpful to mention.  Doesn't help you now, though :(
<yolan> mmmh :-(
<mbeierl> yolan: unless you explicitly set a root password, no, it does not have a password and therefore cannot be logged into
<mbeierl> yolan: the best option is to edit the filesystem from another copy of Ubuntu.  That is why leftyfb is suggesting to boot a live cd/usb and that can mount your filesystem and fix the /etc/sudoers file
<yolan> ok
<yolan> thanks, I did not want to do this but heck ... thanks !
<peter22222> leftyfb done ;-)
<p1l0t> leftyfb: Unplugging that drive did solve the problem. It's not even the drive the kernel was installed on but everything is back to normal now, thank you.
<clarkk> ioria, the script runs as expected from a terminal, but doesn't run even if I change the line to Exec=bash -c "/usr/local/bin/scripts/common/remmina-kill.sh"
<clarkk> leftleg_, does systemd run after gnome has started?
<kyle__> systemd is always running.
<clarkk> the script needs to be able to access the user's X environment
<leftyfb> clarkk: again, why not just block inbound VNC (default is port 5900) instead of worrying about the application itself?
<clarkk> if it's possible to run a bash script via Ubuntu's startup applications, then I'd prefer to do that
<clarkk> leftyfb, I think that's another subject.  However, I'm connecting to a remote RDP server.  I'd just like to shut down the remmina client. I'm happy to completely kill it
<leftyfb> clarkk: ok, you can still do that without needing access to users X environment
<clarkk> leftyfb, I realise that.  I just would like to know how to run a bash script from ubuntu's startup applications. Are you saying it isn't possible?
<leftyfb> clarkk: nope, just saying it's not necessarily the right way
<ioria> clarkk, try to delay the execution with sleep
<clarkk> Understood.
<clarkk> thank you - ioria I'll try that
<ioria> clarkk, and just to be sure, mv the script in your home directory
<kar> Hello all, I'm trying to use the following custom keyboard shortcut in Ubuntu 20.04: firefox https://duckduckgo.com/?q="`xclip -o`"
<kar> When I use it from the terminal, it works as expected searching for the search string in my clipboard. However, using the custom keyboard shortcut, it searches for `xclip -o`. What am I missing?
<clarkk> ioria, I can run the script from a terminal as the user.  Are you sure it needs to be in the home directory?
<clarkk> ioria, does Startup Apps have some restriction on where it will run scripts from?
<ioria> clarkk, for testing purpose, yes (no big deal)
<tomreyn> kar: apparently that you can't use backticks this way in the shell the custom keyboard sortcut is executed in. you may need to pipi all of this into bash -c or something.
<Jordan_U> kar: Whatever you're using for keyboard shortcuts doesn't pass the string to a shell like bash.
<Jordan_U> kar: The cleanest way to solve this would be to make a quick two line bash script that does this, and execute it from your keyboard shortcut.
<gazeguitarguy> Whew...what a hassle to get registered and get here.
<gazeguitarguy> Anyway, major problem, hope I can get some help. I am trying to install Ubuntu desktop 20.4 onto my HP i5, and I want to do it so I can have it run alongside of my Windows 10. Problem. When I start the install from the usb flashdrive, it gets to the page where it is to detect another OS so I can NOT delete my Wins 10 when I install Ubuntu. It is
<gazeguitarguy> NOT detecting any OS. What do I do?
<ioria> kar, or put the command in a script and call it via the shortucut
<tomreyn> gazeguitarguy: make sure you boot the ubuntu installe rin the same boot mode (UEFI vs. legacy BIOS) as you do windows 10. windows 10 usually boots in uefi mode by default.
<gazeguitarguy> ugh
<kar> Jordan_U: I will try that. Thanks!
<OERIAS> Hi i need help with upgrading Ubuntu 19.10 to to the latest version
<OERIAS> how do you force an upgrade?
<gazeguitarguy> I am doing the Ubuntu install from the download of it, that is on my flashdrive and in a usb port. When Ubuntu starts up, I am choosing to do the 'install' process. When it gets to the page where the installation is to detect another OS, it is not.
<kar> tomreyn: Thanks, I will look into that as well.
<gazeguitarguy> I do NOT want to screw up and accidently have it delete my Windows!
<kar> ioria: Thanks.
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, you mean you're using the mini.iso ?
<howarth> OERIAS, did you follow the instruction in https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-20-04-lts-focal-fossa ?
<ioria> kar, ok
<gazeguitarguy> I have no idea
<howarth> Worked fine for my 19.10 install back at the Beta release
<gazeguitarguy> I downloaded the latest ubuntu from the site and put it on a USB flashdrive.
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, regular desktop 64bit iso ?
<gazeguitarguy> When I start my PC, it then boots the Ubuntu. When I am at the starting page, I click on the icon to 'start installation.'
<gazeguitarguy> 64 bit Windows
<gazeguitarguy> 10
<gazeguitarguy> I do not know what the acronym 'iso' means.
<brkd> whats the correct permission for a user that can download a file but can not delete it?
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, check : 1) the sata mode in bios 2) if windows is installed in uefi or legacy (bios) mode 3) if you correctly started the installer in the same mode
<tomreyn> gazeguitarguy: ad 1): should be set to AHCI, not RAID, if you have that option.
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, but first of all, how did you create the installer ?
<gazeguitarguy> martian language to me.
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, the last one is pretty simple
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, how did you create the installer ?
<gazeguitarguy> Ok. What do I first do, when I start my PC and the Ubuntu in my flashdrive and in the USB starts up
<tomreyn> you back up windows
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, how did you do the usb ?
<gazeguitarguy> I downloaded the Ubuntu 20.4 from the Ubuntu site and chose the desktop version. I then did the process to make a boot flashdrive.
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, how ?
<gazeguitarguy> followed the instructions on Ubuntu site to make a bootable usb flashdrive. OTher than that, Idk
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, rufus, etcher.... what ?
<gazeguitarguy> It boots up fine from the flashdrive when I start my PC, and there are several black pages that come up when it starts, they go away so quick I have no idea what they are..then the Ubuntu desktop comes up after I 'ctrl C' to stop disc check. Then I click on the 'install Ubuntu' icon from there. I followed the instructions for install from Ubuntu
<gazeguitarguy> site, but didn't work
<ulrich> Hi, on ubuntu 20.04 with xfce I mount a davfs to an existing mountpoint. Now I can't unmount. There is no error message, but the mountpoint keeps connected to the davfs on the server.
<gazeguitarguy> Oh...yes. I was told by Ubuntu to use Rufus, which I did
<gazeguitarguy> I am not an IT programmer ulrich. No idea what you just said
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, boot in 'try mode' , connect, open a terminal , type 'sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999'
<gazeguitarguy> Yea. I have booted in try mode. What do you mean, 'open a terminal?'
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, press the Win key, and type terminal
<tomreyn> or Ctrl-Alt-T
<gazeguitarguy> This is AFTER I am clicked to 'try Ubuntu"
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, well, you need the desktop to load
<gazeguitarguy> what does this command then do ...after I type sudo parted-I| nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<tomreyn> ulrich: does     gio mount -l     still list it?
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, prints the layout
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999    ; where -l is L
<tomreyn> gazeguitarguy: it's "parted" + space + dash + little ell, though
<clarkk> I moved the script to my home directory, and I delayed execution by adding sleep 1m.  The script still isn't running from Startup Application :(
<clarkk> Does anyone have any more suggestions,please?
<ioria> no
<ulrich> tomreyn: yes, it does
<gazeguitarguy> lost
<tomreyn> ulrich: so you should be able to work around this not working on the GUI by using    gio mount -u LOCATION
<tomreyn> ulrich: about why it's not working with xfce, i suggest asking in #xubuntu
<gazeguitarguy> what is xfce
<tomreyn> ulrich: that's assuming you have the    xubuntu-desktop   package installed.
<ioria> !xfce
<ubottu> Xfce is a lightweight and configurable desktop environment used by !Xubuntu. Read more at http://xfce.org/
<gazeguitarguy> I am not using Xubuntu
<tomreyn> gazeguitarguy: when people talk to you here, they will indicate so by starting what they say with your nickname. i was just talking to ulrich.
<gazeguitarguy> I thought so
<gazeguitarguy> thx
<tomreyn> gazeguitarguy: you're welcome
<gazeguitarguy> ioria when I have the Ubuntu desktop loaded, then I choose the 'install Ubuntu' icon all goes according to the install directions from the Ubuntu desktop install help guide, until I get to the point where the installation process is to detect that I have Windows OS on the C drive, but it isn't. Can anyone tell me so I understand, what do I do to
<gazeguitarguy> get it to install without wiping my windows
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, don't start the installer, just open a terminal and run the cmd above
<ioria> gazeguitarguy, and (my personal opinion) a dual boot is not a good idea if you are not familiar with linux
<ulrich> tomreyn: well, I installed ubuntu, then the xubuntu-desktop. I mounted with mount in a terminal. I wonder that it could be a problem with the GUI...
<tomreyn> ulrich: oh you mounted on the terminal, that's info we didn't have so far (you mentioned xfce initially, making it sound like you had used the GUI)
<tomreyn> ulrich: so i guess you want to    umount    on the temrinal now.
<ulrich> tomreyn: sorry. Yes, all I did was in a terminal. I used the /etc/fstab and even the ~/.davfs/secret. The mont works, the umount doesn't.
<tomreyn> ulrich: and the error message ywhat'S the output of "mount", what's the exact command you run to unmkount, what's the exact and full output that's produced by this command?
<tomreyn> !paste | ulrich
<ubottu> ulrich: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> * unmount (not "unmkount")
<tomreyn> ulrich: let me try phrasing this again, with fewer typos:  what's the output of "mount"? what's the exact command you run to unmount? what's the exact and full output that's produced by the unmount command you use?
<ulrich> tomreyn: mount just asks for user/password and ends with /sbin/mount.davfs: Warnung: der Server kann Dateien nicht sperren
<papachan> hello. someone know why snapd is creating a compressed tar when i want to remove an app?
<papachan> and where this tar is located?
<tomreyn> ulrich: to temporarily switch your locale to english, you can do:   export LANG=C
<clarkk> Here's a completely stripped down version of what I want to do...to run a script from Startup Applications.  This script simply logs some text to a file.  Can anyone see why it doesn't run?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fpNRcTbp9K/
<ulrich> tomreyn: umount /home/ulrich/ServerDateisysteme/owncloud-CG-2022 ends without any output
<tomreyn> ulrich: and if you run    echo $?    right after that, what does it report?
<clarkk> I'm going to try something. I'll be offline for 10 mins. bbs
<ulrich> tomreyn: echo $? after the umount gives 255
<papachan> hmm cannot even find it with locate
<OERIAS> howarth
<OERIAS> it is not allowing me and it reports that there isn't a new version
<tomreyn> ulrich: so the "umount" command you ran exited with status 255. which will ideally be documented on the mount.davfs man page
<howarth> OERIAS, did you follow the steps of 'sudo apt update', 'sudo apt upgrade', 'sudo apt dist-upgrade', 'sudo apt autoremove', 'sudo apt install update-manager-core' and then 'sudo do-release-upgrade'? You make have to resort to 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'.
<clarkk> I still can't get the most simple bash script to run via Startup Applications. This is the code I'm using...  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2PCthdz9D/
<howarth> OERIAS, note the section of that article "As a result, your upgrade attempt may result in a message No new release found while trying to upgrade your Ubuntu system by using sudo do-release-upgrade command. In this case read the following sections."
<clarkk> I don't suppose anyone would be willing to run it on their system?
<howarth> OERIAS, when I did my 19.10 upgrade to 20.04 at the Beta, I used  'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'.
<Sven_vB> I tried to delay booting of the Xubuntu focal desktop DVD using kernel option break=init-top, but it seems it was ignored. how can I delay it?
<OERIAS> howarth downloading packages
<howarth> OERIAS, I'm not really surprised because the ubuntu package database isn't updated to show groovy as the development release yet.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: so    cat /proc/cmdline   lists it now?
<howarth> Ubuntu just hasn't caught up with all the release housekeeping of their web servers.
<clarkk> I'm really struggling here :(
<sarnold> howarth: it's an intentional choice to let people use do-release-upgrade -d to get focal and not groovy
<ulrich> tomreyn: unfortunately it is not documented. So I give up for today and try it again a few day later...
<tomreyn> ulrich: you could also check the systemd journal for more details (use journalctl -e) or try unmounting using fusermount MOUNTPOINT instead
<ulrich> tomreyn: fusermount -u owncloud-CG-2022 works. Thank You very much for this hint!
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, yes, it's "BOOT_IMAGE=(isoloop)/casper/vmlinuz iso-scan/filename=/boot-isos/???.iso persistent break=init-top ---"
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, it booted straight into xfce
<tomreyn> maybe try just "break". i couldn't find it documented anywhere but on the wiki, though
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: ^
<Jordan_U> Sven_vB: Try using the build in loopback.cfg, see if that works any better for you. https://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F Please also pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" with your liveUSB plugged in.
<Sven_vB> Jordan_U, my GRUB command list is based on the loopback.cfg, so I don't see what you mean. if the break= option has made it into the live session, it must have made it into the initial ramdisk, too, wouldn't it?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, will do, thanks
<Jordan_U> Sven_vB: Yes. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, "break" worked. how can I discover at which stage of initram I am?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, found it, environment has break=premount
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Sven_vB> is there a way to make casper drop to a shell if it cannot find casper-rw or cannot use it?
<_bradk> i think i'm going to head back to version 19.10 - 20.04 network problems make it very unusable
<qid|ydl> _bradk: what network problems are those? I was considering 20.04 for a home theater PC I'm setting up
<Sven_vB> my mainboard's cable ethernet works w/o problems on 20.04
<_bradk> qid|ydl: i'm on a lenovo t420s and i get constant network dropouts
<_bradk> whether it is wifi or wired
<_bradk> someone in here on a t430s was having the same problems the other day
<qid|ydl> I've been having problems in 19.10 that I'm pretty sure are caused by systemd-resolved
<_bradk> i never had any problems in 19.10
<qid|ydl> I don't know if it's possible to remove it or replace it?
<_bradk> (re-testing with the 19.10 live cd just to confirm)
<qid|ydl> I'd rather go back to having the dhcp client just manage the resolv.conf file and that's it
<_bradk> if it's stable today i'll probably roll back, which is disappointing as i was enjoying 20.04
<qid|ydl> I assume/hope this is still valid in 19.10: https://askubuntu.com/questions/907246/how-to-disable-systemd-resolved-in-ubuntu
<qid|ydl> I just wish there was more confirmation that that approach will ensure resolv.conf is managed by dhcp
<flying_sausages> Hey guys, I can't find anything online for when 20.04 will be available to 19.04 desktop installs via do-release-upgrade, any pointers? thanks
<jeremyxwing> Which text based browser (w3m, etc) do people seem to like most these days?
<yolan> it there a channel for popos?
<tomreyn> !alis | yolan: it's not here. but maybe this helps
<ubottu> yolan: it's not here. but maybe this helps: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<housecat> i don't think one ever got off the ground
<tomreyn> !19.04 | flying_sausages
<ubottu> flying_sausages: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<flying_sausages> sorry my bad, I meant 19.0 tomreyn
<flying_sausages> *.10
<tomreyn> there's no such ubuntu releases
<tomreyn> do you mean Ubuntu 19.10 ?
<flying_sausages> 19.10
<tomreyn> i think the 20.04 LTS !releasenotes would tell
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<flying_sausages> hmm not really
<tomreyn> yes, really
<flying_sausages> it doesn't say when the upgrade path opens via `do-release-upgrade`
<flying_sausages> I know for LTS that's with the 20.04.1 patch
<flying_sausages> but I don't know when that happens for non-LTS
<flying_sausages> and if that upgrade path is already open then my system is not seeing it as it reports no new upgrades availble
<tomreyn> ah right, you asked "when", sorry.
<flying_sausages> > No new release found.
<flying_sausages> so I'm unsure if I should wait, fix something, or use do-rls-upgrd -d
<tomreyn> i read something like a semi official gues son when you'll be able to upgrade 19.10 to 20.04 LTS somewhere, but don't remember where exactly. probably on the ubuntu-announce mailing list.
<leftyfb> flying_sausages: it's typically around the July time-frame that the .1 comes out for an LTS. But things being the way they are, it could be different
<tomreyn> generally, i'd expect the non LTS upgrade to become available before the LTS one
<flying_sausages> leftyfb: I'm speaking of non-LTS aka "normal" upgrade from 19.10
<tomreyn> but generally it's "when it's considered the right time"
<flying_sausages> is that announced when that decision has been made?
<tomreyn> on said mailing list, i would think.
<tomreyn> alternatively you could keep running do-release-upgrade -c
<tomreyn> or run a cron job against https://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<flying_sausages> do desktop installs notify the end user that the upgrade is available?
<tomreyn> when you run the graphical update utility and it reports that all updates have been installed it'll report that a new release is available, if so.
<flying_sausages> alright, I suppose that will let me know soon enough if I have it set to daily
<flying_sausages> would the an upgrade with the -d flag put me into some off-normal-release path?
<tomreyn> not if it succeeds. but it would provide you with an unsupported upgrade path.
<tomreyn> the second screenshot shows what the post update prompt looks like when *no* release upgrade is available: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#3-check-for-updates
<tomreyn> flying_sausages: and roughly this is what it looks like when you can upgrade: https://www.linuxbabe.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-17.10-to-ubuntu-18.04.png
<Iarla> Whenever I run a sudo command I get this error: sudo: effective uid is not 0, is /usr/bin/sudo on a file system with the 'nosuid' option set or an NFS file system without root privileges?
<tomreyn> Iarla: which ubuntu version are you running?
<Iarla> Can anyone help? The suggestions online suggest using sudo mount -n -o remount,suid / but I can't use sudo.
<Iarla> tomreyn: 16.04 - I think I messed something up when using Disks
<tomreyn> Iarla: what did you try to do using gnome disks?
<Iarla> I thought I was working on another disk and I was just browsing the menus / options to see what was available. But I think I did something to the mount options.
<tomreyn> Iarla: what's the output of     readlink -f /usr/bin/sudo
<flying_sausages> alright tomreyn I'll sit on it for a while and see if I do the daily upgrade or not
<Iarla> tomreyn: output is: /usr/bin/sudo
<flying_sausages> thanks for the info
<Iarla> ls -l /usr/bin/sudo gives -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 136808 Jan 31 18:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<tomreyn> Iarla: what's the output of    findmnt --mtab --target /usr/bin/sudo
<Iarla> tomreyn: /      /dev/sda1 ext4   rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered
<tomreyn> Iarla: so there you go, the root file system is mounted with the "nosuid" option set.
<Iarla> tomreyn: do you know how I can change that without access to sudo? I can't edit fstab, for example.
<tomreyn> Iarla: does this return the same?   findmnt --fstab --target /usr/bin/sudo
<Iarla> tomreyn: that last command returns nothing (no output but no error either)
<tomreyn> Iarla: right, my mistake. what does this return?   findmnt --fstab --target /
<Iarla> tomreyn: no problem. Here's the output for the above: /      /dev/disk/by-uuid/5e3cd18d-1300-4570-b91b-3f241d0eb67f auto   nosuid,node
<tasuki> so I just installed Ubuntu 20.04 and "fractional scaling" works when running of the stick but is broken after installing
<tomreyn> Iarla: are you sure this is a regular ubuntu system?
<Iarla> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> Iarla: and it says "node" there verbatim? i'm not familiar with this option.
<tasuki> `dmesg` shows `gnome-control-c: segfault in libgobject.so` (that's the simplified version)
<OERIAS> i just upgraded about 40 minutes ago
<tomreyn> Iarla: or does it rather say "nodev"?
<Iarla> tomreyn: yes, pure copy/paste
<OERIAS> thank you howwarth
<Iarla> tomreyn: it's nodev. I'll repaste the correct command. Terminal window was truncating the output (I expected it to wrap)
<OERIAS> I am happy to say this version uses a lot less RAM than the previous version
<Iarla> tomreyn: /      /dev/disk/by-uuid/5e3cd18d-1300-4570-b91b-3f241d0eb67f auto   nosuid,nodev,nofail
<tomreyn> Iarla: what does this return?   pkexec whoami
<Iarla> tomreyn: pkexec must be setuid root
<tomreyn> hmm, right, makes sense.
<tomreyn> Iarla: so i guess you need to boot to recovery and fix it from there
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Iarla> tomreyn: ahhh, recovery. Thank you. I bet I can repair from there.
<Iarla> This is my fstab line for root: /dev/disk/by-uuid/5e3cd18d-1300-4570-b91b-3f241d0eb67f / auto nosuid,nodev,nofail 0 0
<Iarla> Can I just delete the nosuid part?
<tomreyn> you will need to     mount -o remount,rw /    and to edit (using nano or your favourite CLI ediitor) /etc/fstab from there and remove "nosuid,nodev"
<Iarla> tomreyn: thank you. Great.
<tomreyn> "nofail" is not normally there either, i think
<tomreyn> but it may not matter
<Iarla> noted, thank you
<tomreyn> Iarla: you should add those options, though: errors=remount-ro
<Iarla> tomreyn: oh, that looks familiar actually. Will do.
<tomreyn> and "auto" might need replacing by the actual file system (which would default to ext4)
<Iarla> that makes sense too
<tomreyn> so i guess i'd go with this (assuming it's ext4):  UUID=5e3cd18d-1300-4570-b91b-3f241d0eb67f / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<Iarla> Nice, thank you :)
<tomreyn> and keep in mind that disk editing and partitioning utilities such as gnome disks are dangerous. never use those without having good (current, complete, provenly restorable) backups.
<Iarla> Good advice. I'll certainly backup the root partition from here on in.
<Iarla> Here I go :)
<tasuki> wow the snap installer sucks
<Iarla> tomreyn: all good again, thank you again
<tasuki> like I install something, and the button next to the installed package says "Install", I click it, and it asks me "Are you sure you want to remove X?" ... it's like no one has bothered to actually test this
<rootkea> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu says that Main contains free and open source software only then how come intel-microcode is in Main? 20.04 here.
<oerheks> free software <> open source, 2 different things
<oerheks> intel microcode is open source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode
<qid|ydl> tasuki: snap also has a fun thing where if your home directory isn't /home/$USER, it's completely hosed and doesn't work
<oerheks> "if your home directory isn't /home/$USER"... interesting, how many users encounter this?
<qid|ydl> lots of large organizations have network drives and things mounted in other locations
<qid|ydl> I know it worked that way when I was in college, the CS department systems had a bunch of special paths
<rootkea> oerheks, But where's the source to consider it an "open source"? It's all binary blob https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/tree/?h=ubuntu/focal
<rootkea> oerheks, As per Open source definition from https://opensource.org/docs/definition.php "The program must include source code"
<rootkea> This makes it clear that intel-microcode is NOT an open source software
<qid|ydl> I don't know if there's any commercially available hardware with open-source firmware
<qid|ydl> AMD certainly does a better job than Intel/nVidia for what it's worth
<rootkea> qid|ydl, Oh there is.
<rootkea> My only issue is when intel-microcode is NOT an open source nether free software then how come it's in Main which claims to have only free and open source software?
<bray90820> So I am on ubuntu 20.04 and I am trying to remove a printer but when I do that it just gets added back right away
<jeremy31> bray90820: turn the printer off
<bray90820> But if I were to turn the printer back on it would return right?
<jeremy31> bray90820: I haven't tried that
<bray90820> Ok
<CrazySam> Err:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<CrazySam> Couldn't create temporary file /tmp/apt.conf.zEUSHk for passing config to apt-key
<r2b2nz> rootkea: There was a similar question on the Mint forum at https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?p=1419442#p1419442 where it was pointed out that the open source part was the Microcode Update Driver not the microcode itself so same might apply here?
<CrazySam> I'm trying to sudo apt update.
<CrazySam> https://superuser.com/questions/1496529/sudo-apt-get-update-couldnt-create-temporary-file
<CrazySam> I get a similar output to this one.
<qid|ydl> is your /tmp full?
<tripelb> I've had Ubuntu 20.04 cr ash or freeze twice, both times with chromium. For your information.
<qid|ydl> and the thread there suggests checking permissions as well
<tripelb> And once when I copied read only information from another partition
<rootkea> r2b2nz, I like the follow-up comment. "Let's say we can simply remove "Open source". The way used to transport bytes means nothing." Restricted is there for a reason.
<CrazySam> It seems I don't have /tmp but I have /var/tmp.
<tripelb> Now a question.. I love the application table and I hate the unity front end even if it's gnome. Please suggest a desktop environment for me. - I had a horrible experience with elementary so, not that one.
<qid|ydl> CrazySam: interesting, there's supposed to be a /tmp
<CrazySam> ls -lad /var/tmp gives me drwxrwxrwt
<qid|ydl> is there a /tmp entry in your /etc/fstab?
<rootkea> As mentioned in that thread Debian has intel-microcode in non-free which totally makes sense and anyways Mint probably inherited this absurdity of calling intel-microcode "open source" from Ubuntu only
<qid|ydl> actually wait, if /tmp literally doesn't exist that wouldn't be a factor
<qid|ydl> you could try just recreating it, those permissions look correct
<Bashing-om> tripelb: The reason flavorrs exist is that no one fits all. All I can suggest is to make up some liveUSB's and see what you like.
<tripelb> I just asked. And I don't have to use a live USB I have to do is add the DE. At least that's been my experience in the past. (EXCEPT FOR ELEMENTARY)
<CrazySam> This baby is broken.
<r2b2nz> rootkea: I'm guessing that maybe its the "Canonical supported" part of the repo that is winning out perhaps? But dunno - don't know much about how the microcode stuff works and in terms of packaging I guess only Canonical might know the reason behind the madness :)
<tripelb> With every other DE I get a choice at login. (Elementary decided to take over and eliminate the others.)
<Sven_vB> I'm in the Xubuntu focal live session to fix my installed Xubuntu focal. "update-initramfs -u" says "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-5.4.0-28-lowlatency", takes a while, then exits 0. /target/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/crypto has "export CRYPTSETUP=yes" but the newly created initrd.img doesn't contain any file named cryptsetup. inside the chroot, "which cryptsetup" says "/sbin/cryptsetup" so I assume it's installed.
<Sven_vB> how to debug?
<rootkea> r2b2nz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu says "Canonical-supported free and open-source software." Not just Canonical-supported
<rootkea> I mean "Restricted" is there for a reason
<rootkea> Why to put intel-microcode in Main?
<sarnold> because it's a basic necessity for intel users to have a secure computer
<rootkea> Does putting it in "restricted" (the logical place for device binary blobs) make user less secure?
<rootkea> sarnold, ^
<sarnold> rootkea: not everyone has restricted configured
<rootkea> Well, "restricted" could be turn on by default or STOP saying Main has "Canonical-supported free and open-source software."
<rootkea> source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<qid|ydl> rootkea: depends on your interpretation of "and"
<qid|ydl> you could read that as "Canonical-supported free software as well as Canonical-supported open-source software", or as "Canonical-supported software that is both free and open-source"
<qid|ydl> the former would allow the intel microcode
<rootkea> qid|ydl, any interpretation of "and" doesn't justify putting intel-microcode in Main as it's neither open source nor free.
<qid|ydl> free as in speech or free as in beer?
<rootkea> qid|ydl, as in speech otherwise no need for "restricted"
<cheche> I have setup a brand new ubuntu system, and somehow, I am not able to see the old wiindows network.
<cheche> root@ubuntu20:/home/usuario# nmblookup -A oficina
<cheche> Looking up status of 0.0.0.0
<cheche> No reply from 0.0.0.0
<cheche> but f I search for the ip of the *oficina* host, it works:
<cheche> root@ubuntu20:/home/usuario# nmblookup -A 192.168.1.33
<cheche> Looking up status of 192.168.1.33
<cheche> 	OFICINA         <00> -         B <ACTIVE>
<cheche> 	OFICINA         <20> -         B <ACTIVE>
<cheche> 	SUPER           <00> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>
<tomreyn> !paste | cheche
<ubottu> cheche: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarnold> cheche: -A "Interpret name as an IP Address and do a node status query on this address"  https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/current/man-html/nmblookup.1.html
<cheche> soory about it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Fx75bDVd5w/
<cheche> but if you run nmblookup -A 0.0.0.0 it should display the windows network. right?
<cheche> I am using debian at home, and I can run that command at home. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zRQcqJz4xf/
<cheche> my problem is trying to connect a printer share from a old windows xp system.
<cheche> I am unable to see any windows shares.
<qid|ydl> windows XP is a bad idea, it's well beyond being supported or maintained
<cheche> I had already install cifs-utils and smbclient. Add "client min protocol = NT1" on /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cheche> but it has been rugin lubuntu 14.04 for a few years just fine.
<flyback> can you still serial load ubuntu server or not in 20.04lts
<sarnold> I haven't tried to use the bmc on my one machine that I tested, but it sure looked like it would work fine
<flyback> ok thx
<flyback> decided to reload my other data recovery box since it has a few crashes due to a bad molex
<flyback> since the other box isn't 32 bit only anymore, getting off 16.04
<flyback> also the only piece of sw that won't run > 16.04 can be done in a vm so that eliminated the other reason to stay with 16.04
<sarnold> woo, new toys :)
<flyback> well no they are old c2d servers
<sarnold> ahh
<flyback> but they are rock solid for imaging 200 old ide and sata hd's
<flyback> along with a bunch of cd and floppies
<echelon> flyback: go to bed
<flyback> problem was with the one I am reloading now, the molex plugs weren't designed to be swapped that many times
<flyback> so they started cauing issues
<flyback> so I bought some $10 c2g brand molex quad splitters to wear out instead of psu plugs this time
<flyback> but one of the 2 boxes used to be 32 bit only, gone now
<flyback> and ddrescue-utility log and filesystem parsing tool can run fine in a vm
<flyback> since it does nothing but read the logfile and tell you what files are in the unread sectors
<Jordan_U> flyback: Looks like it's possible, but you'll have to modify the grub.cfg to add console=tty$whatever as a kernel parameter.
<Jordan_U> flyback: And while you're at that, you could also add "serial; terminal_input serial; terminal_output serial" to the grub.cfg so that you can interact with grub itself via serial: https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1770962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770962 in subiquity "Support serial-port based install" [Medium,Triaged]
<flyback> yeah I can make a usb stick and mod it up
<Deano59> not sure if this is a bug or not but I installed ubuntu server, updated everything, installed a DE etc and network manager but network manager isn't running? it doesn't detect a connection. I have enabled the service.......
<Jordan_U> Deano59: network-manager isn't generally recommended for servers. I'd recommend using systemd-networkd instead. Is this a wired or wireless connection?
<Deano59> Jordan_U, wired.
<Deano59> I don't mind, was just wondering why. ;P
<Jordan_U> Deano59: Then definitely uninstall network-manager and configure systemd-networkd instead.
<Deano59> yeah but I need to use openvpn which I can't because of missing NM
<Deano59> :/
<flyback> worse comes to worse I will attach a monitor to it, it's just kinda crammed in a corner with foam box built around it so it doesn't freeze in the winter (in a unheated part of basement)
<flyback> thx guys
<Jordan_U> Deano59: Did you setup the connection as a system-wide connection?
<eaglgenes101> I tried to upgrade to 20.04, and I got some problems with gdm that prevents it from going onto the login screen (thank goodness for recovery mode and the Timeshift utility I downloaded earlier)
<Deano59> what do you mean?
<eaglgenes101> Starting it manually doesn't help, and it says something about a child process already being dead in the service logs
<Jordan_U> Deano59: When you configure a connection in network-manager you can check a box that's something like "available for all users". This does two things, 1: It keeps any credentials needed stored in plain text rather than encrypted so that it can 2: Allow the connection to be used by all users, and allow it to connect before any user enters a password to log in (which would otherwise unlock the keyring to
<Jordan_U> decrypt stored passwords needed for the connection).
<eaglgenes101> Though for some reason it considers it still working even though it keeps showing a black screen
<eaglgenes101> If it matters, the system runs graphics off the integrated gpu in an intel processor, and this OS is the only one on this system
<Deano59> Jordan_U, didn't see that...
<Deano59> last question, how do I add the signing key? 4096R/643FF34AF9151DC814DD3A1B2303D595EE907473 (What is this?)
<Deano59> I want to use an app that's for bionic, I added the deb line and that's the ^ key for it...
<sarnold> Deano59: I'm missing context here, but that feels a lot like a PPA key; properly installing that key should be handled for you if you follow the apt-add-repository steps as described on the ppa page
<Jordan_U> Deano59: That's not the best way to add a ppa. I would recommend that you undo your manual changes.
<Deano59> I done it :) now I wish I could get NM working :(
<Jordan_U> Deano59: Assuming you're installing Solaar, then "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:solaar-unifying/stable".
<Jordan_U> Deano59: Have you made the connection "available to all users" yet?
<Deano59> Jordan_U, the ppa is done. back to NM.... I can't set that. NM is greyed out.
<Jordan_U> Deano59: Greyed out where? What DE are you using?
<Deano59> LXQt and it's greyed out like I said before.
<Deano59> it's greyed out and there's an x and two pc screens by it.
#ubuntu 2020-05-01
<Deano59> net's working fine, though.
<Deano59> bottom right, by "time" NM is greyed out Jordan_U
<eaglgenes101> I'm not finding any issues related to mine on the internet (still searching tho, but I'm not optimistic given results so far)
<eaglgenes101> I can find issues aplenty about needing to run the gdm3 service to get the graphical interface up and running, but not one about the system not showing the login screen even when I do start the service
<tomreyn> eaglgenes101: maybe others haven't run into this problem because they didn't go for the unsupported upgrade path, yet, but chose to wait until there is one that's supported.
<sarnold> eaglgenes101: any chance you've got two video cards? I wonder if the login manager thing is going out an hdmi port that you're not looking at
<eaglgenes101> lspci finds only integrated intel graphics
<sarnold> aha
<sarnold> journalctl? dmesg? xorg logs?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarnold> heh, good idea ;)
<tomreyn> :) it occasionally helps
<bray90820> I am here on ubuntu 20.04 and an HP 5400 printer and no matter what I do all I can get the printer state to say "Processing - Rendering completed"
<eaglgenes101> lemme go dive into that hole
<tripelb> What is the difference between Ubuntu and mate desktop and Ubuntu mate core ??
<sarnold> tripelb: you may get more traction onthe question in #ubuntu-mate
<tripelb> What is the difference between Ubuntu-mate-desktop and Ubuntu-mate-core ??
<tripelb> Ok
<aleph-> So bit of an odd question. What does ubuntu 18.04LTS server do under the hood on first set up networking wise? Out bound is completely fine, but ping's are dropped and I can't hit it over ssh/curl, etc. Already disabled the INPUT chain in the filter table. Set it to ACCEPT and then flushed it of rules
<tomreyn> bray90820: see whether your specific model (deskjet 5400 would be a series, i think) is listed at https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/supported_devices/index - if so, the hplip driver which comes with ubuntu should usually suffice.
<sarnold> aleph-: bare metal? cloud instance? vm?
<aleph-> Bare metal
<aleph-> And heya sarnold
<aleph-> Made sure UFW was disabled as well.
<sarnold> aleph-: heya :) it should be pretty minimal -- some instances come up with sshd listening, but many don't; icmp should be open though
<ChmEarl> https://lists.xenproject.org/archives/html/xen-devel/2020-05/msg00000.html
<bray90820> tomreyn: Yes it has full support and it was previously working on 18.04 and 19.10
<tripelb> shinobi__o far the google answer.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1148166/difference-between-mate-installation-packages
<tripelb> theantze first word on that was SO But Android is messed up
<tripelb> Yes I tried to have autocorrect uninstalled
<flyback> I don't think it looks like 20.04 has a txt installer to fall back to
<flyback> it's gone
<sarnold> flyback: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-legacy-server/releases/20.04/release/
<aleph-> sarnold: ICMP is not open. https://paste.rs/pQq
<sarnold> flyback: please file a bug report about what the old one does that the new one doesn't do
<flyback> ah thx
<aleph-> Getting all packets dropped
<Deano59> fixed it Jordan_U :D! https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/change-netplan-renderer-from-networkd-to-networkmanager/
<flyback> well there's no option in the new txt.cfg for like a text install it appears
<flyback> when I go to edit it
<sarnold> aleph-: amachine I set up a few days ago responds to pings fine, I certainly didn't do anything special to allow icmp through ..
<aleph-> Hmm, let me set it up again...
<Sven_vB> so on Xenial, "dpkg -S cryptsetup | grep conf-hooks" gives "cryptsetup: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf-hooks.d/cryptsetup". on focal, the output is empty, albeit cryptsetup is installed and /sbin/cryptsetup exists. what do I need to install to get the initram hook on focal?
<tomreyn> bray90820: see if you can find out more about what's not working at http://017700000001:631 or in the systemd journal (journalctl -e)
<aleph-> Huh a reboot fixed it
<aleph-> Course
<flyback> it's fine I don't mind using the old installer
<Sven_vB> oh I guess I need cryptsetup-initramfs
<aleph-> And take that back, it's booting from install media again. Sigh
<aleph-> Okay re-installing. Let's see if that fixes things
<aleph-> sarnold: For color, using the 18.04.2 server iso
<tomreyn> why not use 18.04.4?
<aleph-> Was the one I saw on the site
<aleph-> Just spinning this up for a quick test of something
<aleph-> Heh that's fun
<aleph-> So the issue was it registering another ip on boot, and my router not updating the hostname to match
<aleph-> Was pinging a dead address
<sarnold> aleph-: aha! that'll do it :)
<aleph-> Eyeppp
<aleph-> How goes sarnold?
<sarnold> aleph-: not bad, too much work, too little play, the usual... how are you doing?
<aleph-> Eh overworked these past two weeks. Forklifting our infra into AWS from Linode
<aleph-> Nice features there now but tons of work >_>
<aleph-> Got like a week left before I an slow down since it's just ancillary services then
<sarnold> aleph-: oh wow, that's quite a haul to change providers like that
<sarnold> aleph-: good luck :)
<aleph-> Aye, it's going fairly well
<aleph-> And thanks
<flyback> heh
<flyback> the one guide says use unetbootin
<flyback> then the installer says unetbootin detected, this regularly causes problems
<flyback> hahaha
<flyback> but it's rolling over sol
<flyback> so thx sarnold
<sarnold> flyback: working? :)
<flyback> so far
<sarnold> cool cool
<flyback> sherlock will live again soon
<flyback> failed
<flyback> oh well
<shinobi__> If I have 20.04 install over 18.04, it says it will format my ESP. Will it rebuild grub entries for my Windows partition?
 * flyback gives up and fires up a windows box to run rufus
<flyback> I swear I will have children before linux produces a usb writer that doesn't randomly canuck up
<housecat> i just use dd and it works fine
<housecat> congratulations on your children
<flyback> dd writes the iso which is then *NOT* editable due to isofs being a read only filesystem
<flyback> genius
<housecat> ah, missed that bit
<oerheks> oh, that is not a faiilure
<housecat> although to be fair, that's a bit more involved than "usb writer"
<flyback> well unetbootin unpacks etc but it fouls up too much from all the times I tried it
<housecat> yeah, unetbootin's a bit crap
<flyback> not a big deal I been dealing with linux since 96 or so, I am used to workarounds
<oerheks> mkusb can create a persistence part
<flyback> it's fine
<flyback> oo the 13th floor is on one of my favorite movied
<flyback> yeah normally dd would be fine housecat but I have to configure the installer for silent running
<flyback> aka text mode over a serial link
<tripelb> I wanted to install chrome on 20.04 And following the instructions I got a deb package It opens in an archive manager. I have absolutely no idea what to do with it. If I say extract I get a dialog box to open something but I can't seem to find whatever I need to find to do whatever I need to do. Please please help me.
<flyback> the hell with it, I don't have patience anymore lke I used to so I will just rig up a monitor tomarrow to the box to do the install
<flyback> thx for the help
<sarnold> flyback: heh, bugger :(
<sarnold> tripelb: where'd you get the instructions?
<tripelb> Wait up.. i found more instructions.
<tripelb> Chrome download page sarnold
<tripelb> That's originally Now I'm on oh my god Ubuntu UK
<tripelb> Aha, The page says the software app will open What actually happened is an archive manager opened with an opportunity to extract.
<johnflux> Ubuntu focal is missing a bunch of i386 packages.  Is this intentional or do I just need to wait?
<int3l> does anyone know why the umask 0022 from Ubuntu 18.04 changed to umask 0002 in 20.04?
<leftyfb> johnflux: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=32-bit-Ubuntu-20.04-LTS-Plans
<eaglgenes101> So GrmDisplay reports that the session was never registered, and is failing
<eaglgenes101> *GdmDisplay
<eaglgenes101> And then a child process is already dead, which is reported twice for whatever reason
<eaglgenes101> So I managed to work around it using an alternative greeter and desktop env
<DumbLDoor> Hello all! I don't see Desktop files after upgrading to 20.04, I did a clean install.
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: install gnome-tweaks to enable or disable desktop icons
<DumbLDoor> @lotuspsychje - it does not work.
<DumbLDoor> I found the music and desktop folders missing as well.
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: gnome-tweaks/extensions/desktop icons/ enabled or disabled at your end?
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: Enabled
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: did you try switching again?
<DumbLDoor> yes, just turned it on, i had tried earlier too
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: you could try it in dconf-editor too
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: is it file or a utility?
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-tools | DumbLDoor
<ubottu> DumbLDoor: Package dconf-tools does not exist in eoan
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-editor
<ubottu> dconf-editor (source: dconf-editor): simple configuration storage system - graphical editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.2-1 (eoan), package size 306 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: I see the desktop icons get disabled automatically
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: regular desktops icons, its normal to not have anymore from 18.04 and higher
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: with with tweaks, you should get at least /home and trash and mounted volumes etc
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: No and enabling extensions makes tweak windows flutter
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: do you have other extensions that could conflict?
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: I have a clean install, wondering what can cause a conflict. Yaru theme can mess up mauybe
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: didnt you say you upgraded to 20.04?
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: Yes, a clean 20.04 install
<lotuspsychje> thats not an upgrade then, or did you let setup take over your existing /home DumbLDoor ?
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: Sorry, not a technical upgrade.
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: I specified my ubuntu os dir as "/" and home partition as "/home" while installing.
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: specified= took over your old or not?
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: took over old, yes. to be more precise - on a separate partition.
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: right..
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: what you could try, is setting gnome back to defaults on the menu ontop gnome-tweaks
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: but be carefull
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: make a backup before, cause this will reset all your gnome configs back to defaults again
<georged4s> I have been trying to config lid close behaviour for AC/Battery separately, but haven't got anywhere yet. I have tried gnome-tweaks but that bundles the setting for AC and Battery togather. Then I tried dconf-editor as well but it doesn't override gnome-tweaks for some reasons. I have posted a screen recording here while switching the toggle for
<georged4s> option "Suspend when the lid is closed" https://gofile.io/?c=iRQ4ai.
<georged4s> $ less /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: I recovered all my files using photorec, got back tonnes, even temp files in cache..
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: not the desktop ones, unfortunately
<lotuspsychje> DumbLDoor: ok so try at your own risk
<DumbLDoor> lotuspsychje: done already.. ty
<StevenJayCohen> If I'd like a custom resolution to EXIST before my session starts on a desktop, where do I put the xrandr info instead of .profile?
<StevenJayCohen> Is there a global place in the system so I won't see it flash from the lower resolution to the higher one as it starts up?
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: See grub's config file ' /etc/default/grub ' .
<StevenJayCohen> Bashing-om: you're kidding I can do that in grub?
<StevenJayCohen> Bashing-om: that will work with a custome resolution that I needed to add via xrandr?
<StevenJayCohen> Bashing-om: So GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768 -- That's it?
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: Not sure of what you want - but that can set a resolution >> "# The resolution used on graphical terminal" . But the resolution must be one that grub recognizes.
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: Ad the file says - check in grub that the resolution is supported.
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: As the file says*
<StevenJayCohen> Bashing-om: Details -- I had to use xrandr to get the monitor to display 1366x768. I added that to .profile so it happens during login. When I start up, some desktop icons are shifted around, and I am pretty certain it is because they are placed on the desktop BEFORE the 1366x768 is applied and their previous positions do not exist yet. Since I group icons on my desktop by project, this is a workflow issue, not simply
<StevenJayCohen> an aesthetic one. So, I am attempting to get the monitor to the higher resolution earlier in the boot process to see if that fixes the issue.
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: ^^ that passes a resolution to the kerenal as it boots up.
<StevenJayCohen> Bashing-om: I looked everywhere and couldn't find that. Thank you!
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: But again - check in grub with the provided command to see that the desired resolution is supported.
<Bashing-om> StevenJayCohen: Got to go . hope this is what you seek.
<bray90820> Can someone help me install my printer in ubuntu 20.04 it's an HP envy 4500 and all it shows up as is "CUPS-BRF-Printer"
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, not sure if you are around but i figured out i forgot to change my zfs mountpoint to legacy so fstab could mount the boot pool, that was the source of all my issues
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: install hplip and hplip-gui and connect your printer with usb, then add it
<bray90820> lotuspsychje: as far as I know hplip isn't available for 20.04
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: it is
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: Makes sense. Thanks for the update.
<Synx_hm> Jordan_U, :) thanks again for the help!
<bray90820> lotuspsychje: How would I install it because everything I am seeing says it's not supported
<Jordan_U> Synx_hm: You're welcome :)
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: apt-cache search hplip
<bray90820> sudo apt-get install hplip right?
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: sudo apt install hplip hplip-gui
<bray90820> How would I run it then
<bray90820> Sorry to be so noobish
<bray90820> lotuspsychje:
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: after install connect your printer and add it (if needed)
<bray90820> Yeah :/ it is till showing up as CUPS-BRF-Printer
<bray90820> Not HP 4500
<bray90820> lotuspsychje:
<oerheks> install with usb cable, not wireless perhaps?
<bray90820> That's what I am doing
<Iarla> Is it possible to back up an entire user from a 16.04 install and restore it on a frest 20.04 installation?
<Jordan_U> Iarla: Yes. You can also re-install preserving /home/, even if your /home/ isn't on a different partition.
<Iarla> Jordan_U: so just tar up /home?
<Iarla> I'm also curious how the user themselves gets backup. Like, the home dir might be there but on the new system how do they log in.
<ducasse> Iarla: if you want to move userids and passwords as well, you'll need to copy the passwd, shadow and group files
<ducasse> (in /etc)
<nikolam> I just can't believe vlc in Ubuntu still fails to exit and needs to be killed with -9 ..
<ikonia> not noticed that
<tatertots> mine exits fine
<tatertots> so it's just yours/you
<CrazySam> Does this channel cover WSL Ubuntu?
<nikolam> I am playing local MP4 files
<nikolam> I open file, close it try, to open it again and it won't start, but vls process is still there
<nikolam> let me try some more thigs and get back
<CrazySam> I can't sudo apt update for some reason.
<CrazySam> https://dpaste.org/tq0f/raw
<nikolam> CrazySam, maybe your disk is full?
<CrazySam> Physical disk has 72 GB free space.
<nikolam> can't write to /tmp..
<CrazySam> Yeah, I don't have that.
<CrazySam> https://superuser.com/questions/1496529/sudo-apt-get-update-couldnt-create-temporary-file
<Xard> luckily not having problems closing and reopening vlc on 20.04
<CrazySam> This seems related. But I don't have /tmp. However I do have /var/tmp and ls -lad /tmp returns drwxrwxrwt so that checks out OK?
<nikolam> Xard, what's your graphics card, btw?
<Xard> however in 18.04 opening ogg file broken tags resulting whole gnome shell freezing
<tomreyn> !WSL | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Xard> in VLC*
<tomreyn> CrazySam: non WSL specific questions are fine here, too.
<Xard> which had to be resolved by killing the process externally or from local TTY
<nikolam> Xard, yikes
<tomreyn> CrazySam: but do point out you're using WSL when you ask here.
<CrazySam> OK tomreyn
<Xard> I haven't tried yet with 20.04
<Xard> nikolam: GTX 2070 using Nvidia drivers
<CrazySam> Normally, every Ubuntu installation has a /tmp correct?
<nikolam> CrazySam, You can partition your drive and get real FS and dual-boot.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: I'd expect every standard Ubuntu installation to have a /tmp *directory* (not necessarily a /tmp mount point).
<CrazySam> nikolam: true that. But it has worked fine for years now, for my limited needs. I just wanted to see if this could be an easy fix and someone knew the answer here, before spending too much time on this.
<atralheaven> Hi, I want to create a backup archive from my home dir, but I want to keep file permissions as they were, how can I do this? I don't have a separate home partition
<nikolam> NTFS is treacherous it does not have check summing blocks on disk like Btrfs and ZFS, it' wouldn't warn you if your saved data and read data are garbled and does not match.
<CrazySam> tomreyn: I *may* have destroyed something recently when a read/write operation to physical disk went haywire. I was copying some files from a VM to host, and all of a sudden my Local AppData started copying (where WSL lives).
<CrazySam> tomreyn: I do have /var/tmp if that's a valid equivalent.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: it's similar, but not the same obviously. i don't know how /tmp is setup on WSL usually, that'd be a question fo the other channel.
<CrazySam> nikolam: that sounds about right... remind me of the incident yesterday.
<atralheaven> if I try to make an archive as user, I get errors because I don't have permission to access some files, if I do that as root, then root will become owner of all files on that archive
<tomreyn> atralheaven: use tar, and run it as a user that can read all files you'll backup.
<atralheaven> doesn't that change the owner of files?
<tomreyn> tar preserves permissions and file owbership by default. several other commands have a --preserve option (which is often enabled automatically when operating as root, but not when operating as restricted users)
<tomreyn> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<atralheaven> I tried with .tar.xz using gui tools before, haven't tried with .tar alone
<nikolam> CrazySam, and without ECC RAM, even best FS won't save data from garbling in RAM.
<tomreyn> atralheaven: it doesn't matter whether it's compressed or not, what may matter is which utility you use, but more likely what matters is whether you run as root or not.
<tomreyn> this said, don't run GUI utilities as root (there can be some exceptions to this rule)
<atralheaven> well, that was what I did
<tomreyn> so try      sudo tar czf /path/to/where/you/want/backup.tar.gz /path/to/be/backed/up/
<atralheaven> it's time to learn a tar command!
<atralheaven> thank you :)
<tomreyn> then    tar tzvf /path/to/where/you/want/backup.tar.gz
<tomreyn> (pipe output into less if it's many files)
<CrazySam> nikolam: and if you're anything like me and don't know what you're doing, even the best ECC RAM won't save you ;)
<CrazySam> jk, but there are limits to everything, ofc
<CrazySam> I am installing WSL on a VM now. Just to be sure I know what I don't know now. :)
<CrazySam> VM tech is a godsend for experimentation and education.
<Iarla> I've installed Ubuntu 20.04 on an older system but preserved user accounts in /home/*. How do I recreated the users so they can login at the greeter?
<rebecca> anyone else experienced click/drag GUI weirdness in KDE from a recent update?
<CrazySam> It turns out WSL does have a /tmp which I don't have. So there's that.
<CrazySam> How do you tell what something is on a FS?
<CrazySam> Is there any ls option I can use to have it print if something is a file or directory or something else?
<CrazySam> I want to know what exactly "tmp" is. It's colored green and black, green being the background.
<CrazySam> It's annoying to have to go by colors to understand meaning, and some people are color blind.
<guardian> hello, when nusign focal where should I get CUDA from?
<ikonia> disable colours then
<ikonia> dircolors is option
<guardian> for now it seems NVIDIA binaries repository doesn't have 20.04 but once it's available should I take it from therer?
<nikolam> CrazySam, You are better installing Ubuntu on hard drive partition and run MS Windows in a VM. That way at least disk errors will be catched.
<nikolam> At least if you choose Btrfs for a partition during install or give it a try to whole-disk ZFS install.
<blb4393> avoid using btrfs. It'll slow your system significantly
<lnostdal> Yo! guys? .. i just installed pop os 20.04 .. recommended; they actually have a chromium deb
<lnostdal> no more 10000 apparmour errors per second from the snap package
<nikolam> blb4393, that's not true I think?
<nikolam> I would say avoid ext4, because it does not do disk checksums and doesn't have snapshots.
<mindbender1> I have a persistent problem with Chrome and VSCode and it's variants loosing scaling on 19.10 especially when coming out of suspend and I suspect even more when the lid is closed and reopened
<blb4393> nikolam: you wouldn't need snapshotting if you'd use your system properly
<mindbender1> My Laptop is HiDpi
<blb4393> btrfs slows down the system significantly and that's the truth
<nikolam> blb4393, I would differ on that. There are mupltiple times I recovered OS from snapshot, created automatically with apt-btrfs-snapshot.
<blb4393> nikolam: why did you recover in the first place?
<nikolam> blb4393, it is just not thuth, there are test on Phoronix prooving you are wrong. Also depends on usage case of course. But I won't get back to stone age before Btrfs/ZFS. Systems without snapshots and disk checksums are part of legacy.
<blb4393> whatever
<nikolam> blb4393, I leave that to discover yourself :P
<mindbender1> Is there a good web app for pasting images so I can paste screenshots?
<blb4393> if your hdd is damaged than no btrfs/zfs can save you. Apart from that don't install shit onto your system and it won't be broken
<nikolam> When I ned to do a full system backup, I can't be bothered with some rsync or tar, tehre are btrfs send and zfs send for that.
<tomreyn> !screenshot | mindbender1
<ubottu> mindbender1: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<nikolam> blb4393, you are again wrong. If you have 2 drives in software raid1, then both Btrfs and ZFS will get you right data, off the drive that is OK. That is what checksuming is all about, fixing it on-the fly.
<nikolam> Hardware Raid is history and mostly depends on on-hardware black boxes in firmware
<blb4393> right, now you'r telling me that to use btrfs i need raid shit. ok
<nikolam> blb4393, No I am saying, to start reading Phoronix tests of speed for use case and wake up from the tech on 2004.
<tomreyn> nikolam, blb4393: this seems like a discussion (and it's becoming heated), mind moving to #ubuntu-discuss ?
<blb4393> nikolam: i don't need to reed no shit to tell you that  btrfs slows your system significantly
<tomreyn> !language | blb4393
<ubottu> blb4393: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<nikolam> blb4393, read.. And please move to #ubuntu-discuss as prescribed
<blb4393> nikolam: you don't tell me what to do
<nikolam> ok, my bad. sorry. :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mindbender1> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<Jonkarra> Hi All weird one here... Zenmap has disappeared from my machine, cant launch it, cant find it via CLI, checked package list via apt and cant see and when I try and install it apt is telling me there is no install candidate ?
<tomreyn> Jonkarra: which ubuntu version are you running? did you recently do a release upgrade?
<tomreyn> is the universe repository enabled?
<Jonkarra> Yeah I recently upgraded to 20.04. It was there after upgrade and was there and working a few days ago
<Jonkarra> Just double checked and as I thought universe repository is already enabled
<tomreyn> Jonkarra: there's no zenmap in 20.04 LTS.
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zenmap
<tomreyn> for packages in universe, when packages aren't in newer ubuntu releases, that's often a result of them being removed off debian. and indeed zenmap is not in debian "testing" or "unstable" either (but in older debian releases): https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=zenmap
<Jonkarra> Weird I'm pretty sure I scanned my Nas with it the other day after I'd upgraded. Oh well looks like I'm stuck with using nmap from the CLI for the time being ;)
<tomreyn> most likely the better option anyways
<tomreyn> zenmap was gtk2 and python2 based, both of which are being phased out.
<Jonkarra> Ahh that makes sense.
<CrazySam> I failed to create a home dir for a new user. How do I create one now? Create the dir manually? Then change permission or something?
<bencc1> coturn package has a new release with security fixes
<bencc1> https://github.com/coturn/coturn/releases/tag/4.5.1.2
<bencc1> will ubuntu update the package?
<bencc1> https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/coturn
<tomreyn> CrazySam: adduser (which creates new users) would normally add the directory automatically. you get the same effect when adding a new user on the GUI. you're saying a home directory was not created when you addded a new user. this brings up a question: how did you create the new user?
<dibblego> hello, I have a laptop without support for legacy boot — is there an image I can download to use to boot?
<tomreyn> CrazySam: other than that, yes, you could create the home directory manually and manually set its ownerships and permissions.
<tomreyn> !latest| bencc1
<ubottu> bencc1: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> bencc1: security patches are usually backported to the software versions in ubuntu, see https://usn.ubuntu.com and https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/
<tomreyn> dibblego: any current ubuntu release for amd64 should support uefi booting.
<tomreyn> actually any support ubuntu release should, not just the current ones
<tomreyn> *supportED
<dibblego> tomreyn: hm ok thanks — it's not detected on the laptop — I'll work on it cheers
<tomreyn> dibblego: you may want to temporarily disable secure boot (not strictly needed, but may facilitate installation with bad or not easy to configure uefi firmware)
<dibblego> definitely disabled — about to try with it enabled
<dibblego> no go, I'm at a loss
<tomreyn> dibblego: if you'll have more questions ont his later, make sure you also discuss how you created the installer media, how you checked the installer data was properly downloaded and written to it
<tomreyn> as well as what's the error you're actually facing
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu release you're trying to install on which exact hardware
<dibblego> Downloaded the Ubuntu 20.04 and dd to a USB. I can try it on another laptop where it should work, but this one has issues that I cannot narrow down (Dell Precision 5540)
<dibblego> Ok I'll document it all, cheers
<blb4393> tomreyn: except for net install images
<tomreyn> blb4393: what do you mean by "net install images"?
<blb4393> there are ubuntu net install images mini iso's
<tomreyn> right
<blb4393> they aren't supporting uefi
<blb4393> unfortunately
<genhaoqi> hello! if I want to move the EFI partition, how to keep the guidance record?
<CrazySam> tomreyn: useradd, and it does not create home dir unless you use -m
<CrazySam> lesson learned, but too late
<tomreyn> CrazySam: then (if it does not create a home directory by default) is there a --no-create-home option to it?
<tomreyn> genhaoqi: by "guidance record", do you mean the reference to the boot codes on it, as stored in NVRAM on the mainboard?
<genhaoqi> tomreyn: grub boot record
<tomreyn> you'd update-grub
<tomreyn> if you want to update other efi boot loader references you could try to do that using efibootmgr
<genhaoqi> using the live CD?
<tomreyn> grub-install to ensure the grub boot loader is installed on what your running system thinks is the proper efi system partition
<genhaoqi> got ,thanks
<tomreyn> if you're trying to update the configuration of an installed system but have now booted from a live cd then you'd need to chroot to the installed system and run update-grub there.
<tomreyn> alternatively you could try just editing grub.cfg of the persistent installation. but chances are you'll also need to run update-initramfs from within the chroot
<dibblego> heh looks like the USB was corrupted — just did another dd and it booted, sorry for the hassle
<genhaoqi> tomreyn: thank you so much!
<tomreyn> genhaoqi: yw
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<FreeBDSM> help, please, I can't seem to add ppa repos: I always get `Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~rmescandon/ubuntu/yq'. ERROR: '~rmescandon' user or team does not exist.` yet here it is: https://launchpad.net/~rmescandon
<FreeBDSM> same with ansible
<FreeBDSM> and probably any other ppa
<FreeBDSM> Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: drop the ~
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: actually that's not enough. just do what it says on the PPA page
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~rmescandon/+archive/ubuntu/yq -> "Adding this PPA to your system"
<tomreyn> you seem to have run     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:~rmescandon/ubuntu/yq
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I type the command without ~
<FreeBDSM> no
<tomreyn> so what do you run?
<FreeBDSM> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rmescandon/yq` or `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ansible/ansible`
<tomreyn> hmm okay this looks right to me
<tomreyn> ppa:rmescandon/yq seems to only have i386 builds for bionic
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~rmescandon/+archive/ubuntu/yq/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=bionic
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: but there's a file named yq_3.3-0_amd64.deb under that bionic build that's supposed to be 'i386'
<FreeBDSM> i386: https://launchpad.net/~rmescandon/+archive/ubuntu/yq/+files/yq_3.3-0_i386.deb amd64: https://launchpad.net/~rmescandon/+archive/ubuntu/yq/+files/yq_3.3-0_amd64.deb
<CrazySam> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> right, but there's no published amd64 build
<tomreyn> i mean it's probably not on the release file
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: okay, take ansible, it has bionic amd64 build
<CrazySam> tomreyn: what was your point re --no-create-home option ?
<CrazySam> useradd and adduser both have that... i think
<CrazySam> yes, they do, i checked now
<CrazySam> what it does: do not create the user's home directory
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: i don't know about ansible, this looks like it should work, maybe i missed something.
<CrazySam> I don't know about adduser but useradd doesn't need you to set that option for it to not create user's home dir.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: my point was that adduser does create a home directory by default.
<tomreyn> and adduser is the utility you should use
<CrazySam> OK, will give it a try.
<FreeBDSM> there should be just 1 utility for that
<CrazySam> adduser is definitely easier
<CrazySam> it also unlocks the new user, i.e. tells you to set its password
<CrazySam> and links it to the home dir, unlike useradd which with "sudo useradd -m michael" just creates /home/michael
<CrazySam> when i "su michael" i am brought to "$"
<CrazySam> i created "michael" with useradd, and i created "bonnie" with adduser
<supernovah> hey I have two terminals open, one local, one a server, I want to add my rsa key signature to my server's known_hosts file, what exactly do I paste into known_hosts from my id_rsa.pub?
<supernovah> sorryI mean authorised_keys
<FreeBDSM> looks like I figured out why adding ppa failed
<FreeBDSM> turns out it has to do with proxy and lowercase vs uppercase envs
<tomreyn> supernovah: known_hosts takes fingerprints and some more info whereas authoriZed_keys (z, not s, but lower case) takes public keys.
<parclytaxel> Hi
<parclytaxel> Is anyone here?
<parclytaxel> When I do upgrade-manager -c -d on my Ubuntu 19.10 system the release notes say it's a development release
<parclytaxel> Should I go ahead anyway or wait three months?
<parclytaxel> (i.e. wait for 20.04.1)?
<supernovah> yea lots of people are here
<parclytaxel> I read the Ask Ubuntu post saying "you need to use -d for upgrading this time", but should I still go ahead if it says it's a devel release?
<parclytaxel> supernovah: yes, lots of people are here, but for the most part my chat window is filled with connects and disconnects
<fenris> thats easy to hide
<parclytaxel> HexChat? how do do that on there
<parclytaxel> (checking myself...)
<parclytaxel> (but I seem to like the connects and disconnects anyway)
<fenris> preferences/chatting/general (hide join and part) (hide quit)
<fenris> or hide nick change not hide quit
<parclytaxel> k
<parclytaxel> ok then, now back to my question
<fenris> i guess, ok
<parclytaxel> doing update-manager -c -d brings up release notes saying "this is a devel release", should I still go ahead anyway on 19.10?
<parclytaxel> If I had been using 18.04 at this point I would have waited until 20.04.1, but I'm using 19.10 so...
<parclytaxel> (and yes, I have to use the command with -d, otherwise it won't tell me about the new version)
<parclytaxel> Is it even stable?
<cyveris> It is stable, but upgrade-manager won't present 20.04 as an option until 20.04.1 is released.
<cyveris> And don't do -d. That doesn't do what you think it will.
<parclytaxel> Then what do I do?
<cyveris> Wait.
<Shillos> 20.04.1 will that be released in june / july?
<parclytaxel> Shillos: 23 July according to the release schedule
<Shillos> i hope also for server edition too... thx!
<parclytaxel> cyveris: "that doesn't do what you think it will" can you explain a bit more?
<parclytaxel> are there any things I missed out?
<cyveris> parclytaxel: -d will, to the best of my knowledge, pick the next named release - whatever g is - rather than any stable option.
<parclytaxel> Aha, why doesn't it pick out the final release that came out on 23 April then?
<cyveris> Because that's not a development release.
<cyveris> It's trying to do EXACTLY what you're telling it to do. -d means development. Stable is not development.
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | ^
<ubottu> ^: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<parclytaxel> But are the differences between the latest development version and the released version "minor" in any way?
<cyveris> parclytaxel: No, they're fairly major.
<parclytaxel> OK
<cyveris> If you care about having a functional, stable system, don't install development releases.
<parclytaxel> Hey, the information message from ubottu doesn't mention 19.10 even though it's implied
<parclytaxel> I'm just using Ubuntu desktop, not server. Hey, I can wait
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: upgrade from 19.10 is not an lts upgrade
<Shillos> that helps for me i can wait for server edition
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: its jumping to the next release
<parclytaxel> huh? isn't 20.04 LTS already?
<supernovah> so I have an rsa key pair I want to use for logging into a remote server - I have my ~/.ssh/config looking like Host <ip>:<port>\nIdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: yes, but an lts upgrade means from one lts to the next lts
<parclytaxel> 19.10 is not an LTS
<lotuspsychje> yes?
<supernovah> but it doesn't attempt to log into the server with it, plus I don't know what to do on the remote to allow logging in with it, I've been googling for about half an hour and can't find answers
<ioria> parclytaxel, do you want upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 ?
<parclytaxel> That was what I wanted to do, but then I was intimidated by the release notes
<parclytaxel> yes, ioria
<ioria> parclytaxel, run in terminal 'do-release-upgrade -c'
<parclytaxel> I did that. "No new release found."
<ioria> parclytaxel, run in terminal 'do-release-upgrade -c -d'
<parclytaxel> I said I could wait until 20.04.1
<ioria> ok
<parclytaxel> :D now this is quite a confusion
<parclytaxel> IRC is a joy to rediscover. After years of talking almost exclusively on Discord and other "heavier" chat clients
<supernovah> lol I thought people used ssh with keys, unexpected nobody knows
<cyveris> supernovah: What is your question?
<supernovah> cyveris: I wrote it at 00:37
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: keep in mind you will need to upgrade to the next release 'before' 19.10 is end of life
<cyveris> supernovah: Pretend I wasn't here.
<supernovah> cyveris: ok well I have a priv/pub key pair in ~/.ssh/ and I can't get config to try to submit them when I log into a remote server, I also run that remote server and haven't tried to accept keys for the account (which has no password login allowed)
<parclytaxel> lotuspsychje: yes, I will upgrade from 19.10 by 20.04.1. My original question was whether I should upgrade to the non-point release now or wait
<cyveris> Any key named id_rsa, id_ecdsa, id_ed25519, et al., will be used automatically without it having to be specified as an IdentityFile parameter.
<supernovah> cyveris: my config file has Host <ipv4>:<port>\nIdentityFile ~/.ssh/priv_key_name
<cyveris> You don't need that.
<parclytaxel> I've been swayed by cyveris to wait, but your opinion?
<cyveris> supernovah: And have you copied the contents of the relevant .pub file into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<supernovah> cyveris: no this is the mysterious step that I can't find an explanation for
<ioria> supernovah, section 2 : https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys-on-linux-unix/
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: waiting for 20.04.1 is needed for the users that come from 18.04, for more bugs to be solved
<supernovah> the .pub file contains my computer's name in it, but I made the key about 3 computers ago
<cyveris> supernovah: So?
<cyveris> supernovah: It's still cryptographically the correct key.
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: i reccomend jumping from 19.10 to 20.04 before 19.10 will go eol in july
<cyveris> And the last section is only a comment, it's not parsed.
<parclytaxel> So don't wait, you say, lotuspsychje?
<supernovah> cyveris: this one says to upload the public key to the server, not the private key
<cyveris> supernovah: Correct. I just said that.
<cyveris> supernovah: And have you copied the contents of the relevant .pub file into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys?
<supernovah> cyveris: but isn't id_rsa conventoinally the private key, and id_rsa.pub the public one?
<parclytaxel> You're saying I shouldn't brook any delay?
<lotuspsychje> parclytaxel: correct, i would go for ioria 's advice
<supernovah> cyveris: not yet, just making sure I do the right thing
<parclytaxel> alright then, thanks lotuspsychje. Here we go
<cyveris> The contents of the .pub file that matches the private key goes into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host.
<supernovah> done, except I remove my computer name and just renamed it to its purpose in a-z chars
<cyveris> Should now work.
<supernovah> cyveris: maybe this is the problem: debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<supernovah> I made my config in ~/.ssh/config
<cyveris> Is there any other configuration in your ~/.ssh/config, or was it all for this specific problem?
<supernovah> its two lines
<supernovah> Host <ipv4>:<port>\nIdentityFile ~/.ssh/key_name
<supernovah> I adde the port because the ip didn't work alone, could revert back
<cyveris> Remove that file, then.
<supernovah> nope it just immediately asks for a password to be typed
<supernovah> log says it offers id_rsa, but it's not called id_rsa
<cyveris> And it's called?
<supernovah> the correct key has a different name
<supernovah> id_rsa_git
<cyveris> So rename it.
<supernovah> to id_rsa?
<cyveris> Unless you already have an id_rsa, yes.
<supernovah> yeds I have id_rsa, for signing things
<cyveris> You don't sign things with an SSH key.
<cyveris> (Let's not dig into the mechanics of SSH, please.)
<supernovah> well it works with another website in another piece of software, I know that much
<FreeBDSM> I have a separate window of terminal with tmux. TERM=screen-256color, scrolling works fine there (lines get scrolled INSIDE tmux pane). And I have a window of VSCode with terminal with tmux. TERM=screen-256color, but scrolling is broken: instead of scrolling inside tmux pane - it scrolls as if tmux interface are just regular lines in the screen log. How to fix it?
<cyveris> You don't sign things with an SSH key.
<supernovah> it's an RSA key, not an 'ssh' key
<cyveris> Move that somewhere else. Name your actual SSH key to id_rsa.
<supernovah> but that means I can only have one key and it gets sent to every single server I connect to...
<cyveris> supernovah: I am fully aware.
<supernovah> that seems insane
<gsr> Hi all.  I am on 19.10, and in Software and Updates I have "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" set to For any new version.  However, when I run do-release-upgrade, I'm getting told that there isn't a new version of ubuntu available.  Is there another setting I have to change?
<cyveris> supernovah: It's not. That's precisely how asymmetric crypto is designed to function.
<cyveris> That's why the public key is called "public."
<lotuspsychje> gsr: system upto date?
<supernovah> oh I ran ssd-add on the key, and it worked this time (also renamed it and moved the new key into its place)
<gsr> lotuspsychje: yessir, just ran apt update and apt upgrade, and rebooted because a new kernel came through
<lotuspsychje> gsr: do-release-upgrade -c -d
<cyveris> supernovah: Enjoy./
<supernovah> cyveris: but now I had a key that works for one server, which gets sent to everybody, and which takes the place of my old key which works for another server
<supernovah> so every time I want to use each piece of software, I have to switch out the files on disc?
<cyveris> supernovah: Or you could send that same public key to the other server.
<gsr> lotuspsychje, I was going to do that ,but will it be the stable version, or a development version?
<cyveris> My ssh pubkey is probably sitting on several dozens of systems at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> gsr: the only way is up, to the next version
<gsr> lotuspsychje, thanks
<supernovah> cyveris: does this mean my ~/.ssh/config is not working by the way? can I get it to submit it for one account only, e.g., I ssh user@ip -P port?
<cyveris> Should be able to, yes.
<supernovah> so when the config points to a private key, does the agent create the public key from it and submit it?
<supernovah> because id_rsa is privte and id_rsa.pub is the public one
<cyveris> The key itself never gets submitted.
<cyveris> It's a challenge response process.
<cyveris> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-the-ssh-encryption-and-connection-process
<supernovah> my understanding was that my end signs something with the private RSA key, sends the mssage and the public key, which is used to verify the message and using the keys we exchange details about securing the connection (TLS etc)
<cyveris> That article actually has a great explanation.
<supernovah> yeah but its digital ocean and their workers used to piss me off when I worked in their building
<supernovah> I hate reading their stuff lol
<cyveris> I don't really care. That article has a great explanation.
<cyveris> Read it or don't, but your understanding of the SSH key auth process is inaccurate.
<cyveris> Tip: If someone goes through the effort of finding documentation that you could have found on your own, don't complain about the source. ;)
<supernovah> digital ocean aren't the documentors though, they're just a help company aren't they
<cyveris> They're a hosting company.
<cyveris> And, again, from someone who understands to a very deep degree the mechanics of SSH, that article has a great explanation.
<blb4393> > waiting for 20.04.1 is needed for the users that come from 18.04, for more bugs to be solved. <-- if nobody upgrades now to 20.04 then how do you expect people to find bugs until 20.04.1 is released, huh?
<cyveris> Your feelings on DO aren't material to this discussion.
<supernovah> But you told me that ssh never submits a public key
<cyveris> blb4393: People doing new installs of 20.04.
<cyveris> supernovah: Correct. It doesn't.
<supernovah> and never sends a private key
<cyveris> Correct.
<supernovah> so I can delete them
<cyveris> If you don't want to authenticate, go for it.
<cyveris> supernovah: I suggest you get to reading.
<supernovah> both parties produce temporary key pairs and exchange the public key
<blb4393> how people who install 20.04 could find bugs related to upgrade, huh?
<cyveris> supernovah: No.
<supernovah> cyveris: wait what you're telling me is that, once it's in the authorised_keys file, it doesn't get transferred right
<cyveris> Correct.
<supernovah> but at first negotiation, the remote has to accept it
<cyveris> No.
<supernovah> or I have to paste it there somehow
<cyveris> You have to paste it there.
<supernovah> but ssh has the capacity to submit it
<supernovah> isn't that what the whole "accept this rsa key" is all about when you first connect
<cyveris> No.
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: there are a lot of users helping 20.04 pre testing bugs out right now and a very active #ubuntu-quality team with the developers
<cyveris> All ssh-add does is automate the 'paste into this file' operation.
<supernovah> so you have to give your public key always, externally to ssh negotiation
<supernovah> is that a fact
<cyveris> Once you've added your key to authorized_keys, the remote host already has it. It's never transmitted during an 'ssh user@host'.
<supernovah> cyveris: anyway sorry for annoying you, I studied cryptography for a long time but this is an implementation, I thought I knew things but yea, not that type of stuff
<cyveris> Client initiates connection to host. Client says "I want to authenticate using a key with ID (fingerprint)." Host checks the relevant authorized_keys file for a pubkey matching that fingerprint. If found, it generates a nonce (single use random value), and encrypts the nonce with the public key. That encrypted nonce is sent to the client. The client decrypts the nonce with the private key, combines
<cyveris> it with the shared session key, hashes that combined value, and sends it back.
<cyveris> The server knows what the hash of this response should be, and if it matches, the client has proven that it possesses the private key required to decrypt the nonce, and the client is authenticated.
<supernovah> cyveris: I guess it should be obvious you don't submit the public key
<supernovah> it would make it pointless
<cyveris> This tutorial was brought to you in part by: 7 years of working with the NSA.
<supernovah> why is it that if you google for things related to *nix that virtually all first page results are blogs
<supernovah> why aren't man pages the first results
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> blb4393: if you want to discuss it more, feel free to join #ubuntu-discuss
<RoseBus> what should my id_rsa be chmod to?
<cyveris> 0600 or 0400.
<cyveris> Nothing other than your user should be able to read it.
<RoseBus> chmod
<RoseBus> whops
<RoseBus> what about known_hosts
<cyveris> 0644
<cyveris> Shouldn't be writable by anyone but you, but it doesn't contain secrets.
<RoseBus> okay.. somehow my id_rsa was chmod 777 i have no idea how that happened
<RoseBus> i copied it over from a NTFS drive after installing ubuntu alongside windows
<tomreyn> that's why, ntfs doesn't know un*x file permissions
<RoseBus> ls
<RoseBus> oic
<supernovah> I have: Host <ip>\n\tUser <user1>\n\tIdentityFile ~/.ssh/<key1>\n\nHost <ip>\n\tUser <user2>\n\tIdentityFile ~/.ssh/<key2>\n
<supernovah> And it uses key1, for user 2
<tomreyn> i don't think you're supposed to have more than a single User declaration per Host stanza
<cyveris> The use of escaped characters obfuscates the fact that there are two host stanzas in there.
<supernovah> there are two Host stanzas
<tomreyn> oh i missed that, right
<supernovah> hey being criticised for something I learned to do <in-this-channel>
<cyveris> I'm not criticizing!
<cyveris> But it IS a bit odd to read.
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> but if this abstraction matches what you really have then i don't understand why it would behave this way either unless <ip> is the same
<supernovah> the IP is the same yes
<supernovah> two users, same IP
<supernovah> according to ssh.com/ssh/config the User predicate doesn't actually exist
<RoseBus> hello, now that I have a keypair set up so i can ssh "user@server" how can i set up a way to just ssh "server" and it already knows my username
<tomreyn> supernovah: that's not the ssh implementation you're using, i suppose
<tomreyn> okay it's actually discussing openssh. but this is not openssh's documentation
<supernovah> I think man ssh_config 5 has it
<supernovah> And so a solution may be Host <> Match user <> ... etc
<StevenJayCohen> RoseBus: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-ssh-key-based-authentication-on-a-linux-server
<Iarla> I've installed Ubuntu 20.04 on an older system but preserved user accounts in /home/*. How do I recreated the users so they can login at the greeter?
<Iarla> *preserved the user home dirs, no the accounts
<tomreyn> supernovah: you probably want something along the lines of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dPBvC4hXJm/
<StevenJayCohen> <Iarla "I've installed Ubuntu 20.04 on a"> Too many users to create them manually and restore into the right places?
<tomreyn> "Match User" would also work
<tomreyn> Iarla: have you backed up /etc ?
<NoiseEee> hi folks, is there a way to send/receive SMS (like Windows 10 "Your Phone") ?   without buying something like pushbullet?  20.04
<supernovah> tomreyn: it seems to ignore two Host entries with the same IP address
<tomreyn> supernovah: it will ignore one of them
<tomreyn> NoiseEee: gnokii, gammu, gsmlib. but it may depend on what type of phone you have there.
<lotuspsychje> NoiseEee: alternate you can use a program like telegram from desktop to smartphone over wifi too (not sms)
<tomreyn> some mobile network operators also offer web to sms frontends and APIs
<RoseBus> hello, i am trying to create a bash script to automate the vpn connect -> ssh connect using cisco anyconnect
<RoseBus> i am following https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24209953/connect-cisco-anyconnect-vpn-via-bash
<RoseBus> is it a security vulnerability to store my vpn password in a bash script in my ~.profile
<StevenJayCohen> <RoseBus "is it a security vulnerability t"> YEP
<RoseBus> how can i work around this?
<supernovah> I might just go back to 32 character passwords, this is too tricky heh
<StevenJayCohen> The link I sent earlier shows how to do key authentication RoseBus
<RoseBus> oh wait, i dont need vpn password because i have keypair
<RoseBus> lol
<StevenJayCohen> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-ssh-key-based-authentication-on-a-linux-server
<RoseBus> StevenJayCohen, yea i already did that lol
<RoseBus> but i am not connecting to ssh i'm connecting to vpn
<tomreyn> have the vpn client prompt you for a password instead
<StevenJayCohen> Or you contact Cisco and ask them to explain how to achieve your goal if you can't achieve it with ssh key authentication.
<NoiseEee> thanks tomreyn
<RoseBus> they use 2FA as well... this might not be a viable task for me
<RoseBus> i might be limited to the gui
<tomreyn> switching from password to key authentication doesn't really solve the problem of having to unlock the secret.
<tomreyn> (or leaving it there unencrypted)
<supernovah> oh wow so it works with IP's if you put Match first, apparently I pasted the wrong public key zzz
<Groar> hi
<supernovah> yo
<Groar> I'm going to upgarde from 18.04 to 20.04. Can someone tell me how to?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Groar
<ubottu> Groar: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Groar> also, should it be done in less than 6 hours? (3.2ghz, hdd, 16gb ram..., 2011's good pc)
<Groar> Yeah I'll use command line
<Groar> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Groar> oh, lotuspsychje, thanks :P
<Gokturk-Away> Anyone is familiar with Ubuntu 18.04 about ipv6 configuration enabled.
<cyveris> I'm sure someone is. What's up?
<Gokturk-Away> I have a VPS server from OVH. I've just set up ipv6 configuration via the Netplan function, from OVH's guide
<Gokturk-Away> https://imagebin.ca/v/5L1nr5a8c0da
<Gokturk-Away> But not sure how to enabled it
<cyveris> netplan generate, netplan apply
<Gokturk-Away> I just did: netplan try & netplan apply
<Gokturk-Away> When I try to ping6 2001:41d0:801:2000:0:0:0:9fd
<Gokturk-Away> it says:
<Gokturk-Away> connect: Network is unreachable
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, i think you missed the route part
<Gokturk-Away> Maybe.. i am not expert on linux
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, something lik e: routes:    ; - to:  gatewayipv6 ; scope: link
<Groar> do I need to apt-get update and upgrade before using do-release-upgarde -d?
<cyveris> Gokturk-Away: I will say that, by experience, OVH's IPv6 implementation is incredibly broken.
<cyveris> Groar: 20.04 will not be presented as an available upgrade until 20.04.1 is released.
<Gokturk-Away> I've open ticket a fews day ago but still no answer from them
<cyveris> Gokturk-Away: Sounds about right.
<tomreyn> a "match: [ name: eth0 ]" within and "eth0" ethernet declaration probably doesn't make a lot of sense. also, is the interafec actually called "eth0"?
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, https://awesomeprogrammer.com/blog/2020/01/04/configuring-ipv6-on-ovh-vps-using-netplan-ubuntu/
<Gokturk-Away> i will try that
<Gokturk-Away> netplan:
<Gokturk-Away> /etc/netplan/51-cloud-init-ipv6.yaml:6:1: Error in network definition: unknown key 'netplan'
<jidar> does anybody know if changing 20.04 over to systemd-boot is supported by the default scripts for installing new kernels? Or is that something you need to write yourself via a kernel post-install
<Gokturk-Away> An error occurred: the configuration could not be generated
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, remove it
<Gokturk-Away> ok
<echoSMILE> Hi. My ubuntu GUI software updated, just close without doing nothing, I always need to update via terminal. Can someone know about some known issue ?
<shinobi__> So I installed 20.04 onto my system (replaced 18.04) and it blew away my ESP without rebuilding it. I can no longer access any OS installed on that machine. I have no boot manager, just a grub prompt. This hasn't happened before. What did I do wrong?
<Gokturk-Away> ioria: Ok, how can i test it now? if it is works?
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, it's in the post, no?
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, curl -v -6 google.com
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: please post the output of  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> echoSMILE: this gathers information on the state of your apt package management system and posts it to termbin.com, a !paste like service
<addc182> what is the current/new version of update-manager-core?
<donofrio> humm something broken in the repo's? https://paste.opensuse.org/62211205
<parclytaxel> Woo lotuspsychje, I upgraded to 20.04
<tomreyn> donofrio: you forgot to run    sudo apt update    beforehand
<donofrio> doing that now, I noramlly do that...
<donofrio> I do this normally - forgot today - "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove -y && sudo apt-get autoclean -y && sudo sync && sudo sync"
<tomreyn> addc182: apt list -a update-manager-core     should tell you so for your ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> autoclean usually runs automatically, i think
<eelstrebor> do i really need to use unbound in order to do dnssec checks? or can i just use some dns service like cloudfare that can handle the dnssec checks?
<tomreyn> donofrio: you'll have many package configurations left then (dpkg -l | grep ^r)
<addc182> authenticate 'focal.tar.gz' against 'focal.tar.gz.gpg'  , Authentication failed
<addc182> hmm
<donofrio> tomreyn, "bingo" that was it - tnx!
<tomreyn> yw
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<Iarla> tomreyn: I think I have a backup of /etc, yes (regarding restoring users from a previous installation)
<tomreyn> Iarla: you'd need to review which groups (and GIDs) used to exist, which users you used to have, which primary and secondary groups they had, which password hashes they had set, and which UIDs those had, and re-create all of those you still need.
<ioria> addc182, apt install --reinstall ubuntu-keyring
<tomreyn> Iarla: you could alternatively do all of the above but not recreate the users you used to have with the same UIDs and GIDs but just have adduser / addgroup assign new UIDs/GIDs and then      chown -R UID:GID /home/some_home_directory_restored_from_backup
<CrazySam> In Ubuntu, can one user delete another user's file if all users have rwx access to it but the parent directory has a sticky bit?
<CrazySam> Renaming is not allowed, just wondering if same applies to deleting.
<StevenJayCohen> <tomreyn "Iarla: you could alternatively d"> I like this idea
<Gokturk-Away> ioria: Thanks for your help! It seems to working now. Is there a way to test it with my domain if it is works like irc.mydomain.com?
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, ok. what you mean ... ping yourself ?
<Gokturk-Away> It works with the server ip but how to supports it with domain name then?
<Gokturk-Away> with AAAA records?
<addc182> reinstalled ubuntu-keyring, still getting the gpg fail
<ioria> addc182, what 's releaseis in use ?
<addc182> 18.04
<tomreyn> addc182: can you provide the full output of the command you are running?
<tomreyn> !paste | addc182
<ubottu> addc182: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Hamilton> How to fix this? (output of vdpauinfo) https://termbin.com/pr6c
<tomreyn> Gokturk-Away: to have a domain name resolve to an IPv6 address, you need to have an AAAA record on the zone file of the authoritative nameserver, yes
<ioria> Gokturk-Away, i guess you need the nameservers in your yaml file
<addc182> on do-release-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BY7bPTkyVN/
<tomreyn> Gokturk-Away: this said, make sure you're actually allowed to host IRC servers with your hosting provider and that both you and they are prepared to handle DDoS and other automated attacks.
<ioria> addc182, well,  backup your /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ directory
<tomreyn> addc182: are you using a proxy server there?
<Iarla> thanks tomreyn. The second option sounds familiar, I'll go with that.
<addc182> I have a pihole, should all be whitelisted but I get the same when its disabled
<tomreyn> addc182: can you post the output of this?     sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<addc182> https://termbin.com/29d6
<jfcaron> What are the permissions for the directory / ?
<jfcaron> Or how do I list them?
<ioria> Gokturk-Away,  just few lines : example  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nt7VCG5vqv/
<tomreyn> addc182: hmm do you just have this single apt repository configured then?
<addc182> I thought universe was on there... but I guess so
<ioria> addc182, what's in your sources.list ?
<addc182> just: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main
<addc182> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gnZ2w8hJN5/
<cryptopsy> i cant get synergy to work, following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<ioria> addc182, why is like that ?
<cryptopsy> [2020-05-01T07:16:36] WARNING: failed to set process uid to: -1
<Deano59> why does ubuntu 18.04/20.04 LTS make me use GPT when installing?
<cryptopsy> i am trying to start it from the command line
<tomreyn> addc182:     grep -hEv '^([[:blank:]]*#.*|[[:blank:]]*)$' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*.list} 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<addc182> don't remember editing it... maybe from dragging it up from 16.04
<addc182> https://termbin.com/vwe6
<tomreyn> addc182: if you really just have     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic main      then that's not enough
<donofrio> cryptopsy, synergy is just a frontend.....just sayin apt-get works grand for my needs.....
<ioria> addc182, i suggest to restore the original
<cryptopsy> donofrio: what?
<cryptopsy> synergy is a kvm client/server
<cryptopsy> apt-get is a pkg manager
<donofrio> oh diffrent synergy (I used that too...heck I'm on Nick's facebook page...syngery is goot program
<tomreyn> addc182: is this a graphical desktop?
<donofrio> yah my bad
<donofrio> crossed the streams lol
<addc182> tomreyn no
<tomreyn> addc182: so is it an ubuntu server installation, initially at ubuntu 16.04, then upgraded to 18.04? you could tell us on your own, we'd have to ask less.
<addc182> correct, sorry
<tomreyn> addc182: so add at least     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates main       and      deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security main
<tomreyn> addc182: just "main" is unfortunately not enough for most systems, though
<CrazySam> CrazySam: the answer is yes.
 * CrazySam writes a little reminder to self.
<addc182> yeh, grabbed a default sources.list, updating now, thanks!
<tomreyn> addc182: install any and all pending updates via apt, identify any untracked and leftover packages using apt-forktracer (install this package, run this command, inspect / share its output), purge those untracked / leftover packages, identify and purge package with leftover configuration files. have complete backups. run do-release-upgrade
<dv_> hi. would you pick btrfs for an ubuntu 20.04 installation if the main use of that installation is development and cross compiling of very large codebases with tens of thousands of files?
<dv_> plus, having to rebuild said codebases from scratch on a regular basis
<dv_> doesn't btrfs fragment heavily then?
<lorenx> ioria, hello, are you there?
<ioria> lorenx, yeah
<lorenx> ioria, i did some more test about nemo and the duplicated icons
<ioria> lorenx, and ?
<tomreyn> dv_: how much data does a build produce then?
<lorenx> i did a fresh install of ubuntu 20 and i run these commands: https://pastebin.com/raw/Ace5qenr
<lorenx> and again, i saw duplicated icons
<lorenx> but this time i tried to remove gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons and it worked, no duplication anymore
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | lorenx
<ubottu> lorenx: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<ioria> lorenx, ok
<lorenx> ubuntu 20.04, the only 20 available
<ioria> technically, 20.10 testing is already out
<tomreyn> also, there's no single "20", there's just "20.04 LTS" ;-)
<lorenx> ioria, just to tell you about my investigation...
<ioria> lorenx, than you
<ioria> *thank
<tomreyn> lorenx: if you identified a bug with gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons (what you're reporting sounds like it), please make sure it's filed (already, or by you)
<lorenx> ioria, i noticed something though... when i tried to save a file from the browser for example, it still opens nautilus...
<lorenx> tomreyn, thanks
<ioria> lorenx, nope, it should not
<lorenx> but it does lol
<ioria> lorenx, iirc, that might be set in firefox itself ..... maybe
<lorenx> what do you mean
<Deano59> does anyone know of a "bandwidth monitor for Ubuntu/Lubuntu?
<ioria> lorenx, in firefox
<lorenx> i'm not using firefox though
<ioria> ok
<lorenx> i don't see any option about the file manager in the browser
<ioria> lorenx, maybe not
<ioria> lorenx, this key maybe (application/x-gnome-saved-search=) in /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<ioria> lorenx, grep -i save   /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache/mimeinfo.cache
<ioria> lorenx, grep -i save   /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache/
<lorenx> https://pastebin.com/raw/YPLL1bUg
<tomreyn> Deano59: iptraf-ng
<lorenx> maybe this? x-content/unix-software
<ioria> lorenx, you can try , no harm
<lorenx> ioria, it still opens nautilus
<ioria> keep searching
<ioria> lorenx,  check also x-content/unix-softwar
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> lorenx,  check also defaults.list
<lorenx> should i log out/in after changing defaults.list?
<lorenx> or i restart the browser
<ioria> lorenx,  i don't think so; restart gnome-shell maybe alt+fe ; 2 ; enter
<CrazySam> tomreyn: I have fixed my WSL Ubuntu. I recreated the /tmp, set sticky bit, and had to create /etc/apt/preferences.d to get rid of the last warning message. System updated now without issue.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: congratulations.
<CrazySam> Thanks! I learned a few things in the process. Mainly about sticky bit and permissions.
<tomreyn> occasional partial destruction is the way to enlightenment (see also dinosaurs, humans)
<lorenx> ioria, still opens nautilus
<bittehi> hi all. my gnome-keyring is not getting unlocked when I log in. I have removed the keying password and have automatic login enabled
<bittehi> does anyone have the same issue?
<bittehi> "removing the keyring password is bad" my disk is LUKS-encrypted
<eaglgenes101> I want to do a reinstall in place
<eaglgenes101> The ubuntu live disk is not detecting my existing installation, which I want to do in place
<eaglgenes101> How do I point it to my current installation
<bittehi> eaglgenes101 does the installer see your disk at all?
<eaglgenes101> It sees it
<eaglgenes101> My installation is on a btrfs partition inside a luks
<eaglgenes101> I remember that I had to do some workaround to actually install it like that a few versions ago
<bittehi> have you manually unlocked your LUKS partition already?
<eaglgenes101> Yep
<eaglgenes101> It's currently sitting in /dev/mapper right now
<eaglgenes101> And it has the usual @ subvolume for root and @home subvolume for home
<lorenx> ioria: https://pastebin.com/raw/yB6np8VL
<bittehi> eaglgenes101 btrfs device scan /dev/mapper/[whatever] ?
<eaglgenes101> Coming up blank apparently
<eaglgenes101> I cam mount it though so what gives
<bittehi> we've hit the limit of my experience with BTRFS :-(  I'm browsing the arch docs though and it looks like mounting might be a necessary step https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Btrfs_subvolumes_with_swap
<lorenx> ioria: i tried to run this: sudo mv /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/nautilus.bak && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/nemo /usr/bin/nautilus
<lorenx> and the browser still opens nautilus lol
<eaglgenes101> Hell I can even do things like scrub on it
<eaglgenes101> Which I think would error if it didn't think that the particular mountpoint corresponded to a btrfs filesystem
<[twisti]> on ubuntu lts 16, despite service mariadb stop and service mysqld stop, i have a mysqld running. what else could be controlling/running this ?
<eaglgenes101> Btrfs device show finds the partitions in question
<eaglgenes101> The filesystem I mean
<tomreyn> [twisti]: "mysql" IIRC
<tomreyn> [twisti]: that's if you have oracle mysql community server (meta package mysql-server on ubuntu)
<[twisti]> nope, still running
<[twisti]> its not in a docker container either
<[twisti]> is there a way to see the call hierarchy or whatever of a process ?
<tomreyn> [twisti]: service --status-all    should list the service
<tomreyn> pstree lists process hierachy
<tomreyn> ps auxw    lists all running processes
<[twisti]> it claims to be started by systemd
<[twisti]> the server is extremely overloaded, is it possible 'service mariadb stop' command set the service to flag stopped, but the actual turning off of the server time out somehow ?
<[twisti]> (and in that case, how do i recover from that ? system doesnt seem to have a 'kill' mode)
<tomreyn> systemctl is the systemd unit control command
<eaglgenes101> Trying to launch ubiquity via command line just does not work at all, so I can't see any debug output
<tomreyn> [twisti]:  dpkg-query -Wf '${Package}\n' | grep mysql     lists installed packages whose name contains 'mysql'
<[twisti]> "mysqlcommon" (but im pretty sure its actually mariadb)
<tomreyn> [twisti]: grep for 'mariadb' then. if controlling it using systemctl doesn't work and you also can't shut it down via mysql CLI you could kill the mysql process you identified using   ps auxw. this this could cause data loss.
<tomreyn> *but this
<k18e> Is there a way to read out and change the theme (dark mode, light mode, etc) from the command line?
<Groar> what has better performance under 20.04, nvidia official driver or nouveau?
<grawity> k18e: try `gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-theme`
<k18e> grawity: working! thank you!
<eaglgenes101> So if I reinstall in place on an existing btrfs filesystem will I keep my current home directory
<echoSMILE> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/SPfQQ48P
<eaglgenes101> Alright im taking a leap of faith doing a reinstall with incomplete information
<bittehi> eaglgenes101 as long as you select the existing home partition as /home, and do NOT choose to format it, the existing home will be reused
<gbs-> hi, after installing ubuntu is there any way to switch to ubuntu-minimal?
<cryptopsy> can someone help me set up barrier /synergy please ? right now it is going in an endless disconnect loop, here's my config: https://clbin.com/VJiBr
<tomreyn> https://github.com/debauchee/barrier#contact-info
<IcemanV9> cryptopsy: just looking at the config file, were it supposed to have two "end" in the last section? should it have one "end"?
<cryptopsy> IcemanV9: i fixed that now but still
<cryptopsy> i have no idea what i'm doing with this config, the errors are cryptic and not orientating
<IcemanV9> cryptopsy: okay. it's far as i can go. i'm no expert on synergy.
<cryptopsy> do you use it?
<cryptopsy> can you suggest an alternative?
<Sven_vB> cryptopsy, what's barrier or synergy for?
<noraatepernos> In 18.04 do you know if there’s a reason my user crontab -l simply do not run?  Not in syslog, nowhere.
<noraatepernos> Only /etc/cron.d stuff runs.
<noraatepernos> It would be great if there was a way to see what the cron process sees but crontab -l, although documented as if it does this, does not.
<cryptopsy> Sven_vB: kvm
<noraatepernos> or some variation of crontab -l at least
<sarnold> noraatepernos: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<sarnold> noraatepernos: crontab -l worked fine for me on both an 18.04 and 20.04 machine
<noraatepernos> It only shows jobs for the current user which is misleading I think because those might not even be watched by the cron servie
<RoseBus> hello i am having trouble unzipping these files https://edwards.sdsu.edu/CAMI/assemblies/
<RoseBus> am i going crazy
<RoseBus> i try tar -xf filename.gz and it doesn't work
<zutat> that's not .tar.gz
<sarnold> RoseBus: fastas are single files
<RoseBus> yea i can read fasta files
<RoseBus> but wtf is fasta.gz
<sarnold> it's a gzipped fasta
<sarnold> just gzip -d the file
<sarnold> fastas are insanely inefficient
<sarnold> noraatepernos: what do you mean?
<noraatepernos> If you look around there are cron files littered everywhere.  /etc/cron.d, then we have cron.daily,cron.hourly etc, and I have duplicates of jobs *everywhere* heh…and this is just apt installs and very basic.
<RoseBus> sarnold, it says not in gzip format :(
<noraatepernos> It seems that every apt package maintainer has a different idea of where its cron jobs should go.
<noraatepernos> If not maybe they spray them everywhere hoping one will actually run
<sarnold> RoseBus: which file?
<tomreyn> noraatepernos: or maybe you just haven't read the manual and don't understand the meaning of these directories?
<RoseBus> CAMI_medium_GoldStandardAssembly.fasta.gz
<sarnold> noraatepernos: ah! if you're frustrated about getting a total overview of the thing, that's entirely true. :(
<noraatepernos> tomreyn: Yeah I guess
<sarnold> RoseBus: hmm, that one unpacked just fine for me -- what md5sum do you get on that file? I get 33e3379d46a29db8d97f2f1051c9aff1
<RoseBus> sarnold what command did you use?
<RoseBus> md5: 967a92b1fef64f9e9c2848ccd6946fb9
<RoseBus> definitely not the same
<sarnold> RoseBus: heh, that's the md5sum I get on the uncompressed thing
<sarnold> RoseBus: I wonder if whatever client you used to download it auto-decompressed it for you for some reason?
<sarnold> RoseBus: anyway, mv CAMI_medium_GoldStandardAssembly.fasta.gz CAMI_medium_GoldStandardAssembly.fasta and then you can start doing SCIENCE! :D
<RoseBus> i just dead head CAMI... and it worked
<RoseBus> so i guess chromium decompressed it already
<RoseBus> or maybe it's not compressed and whoever uploaded it is an idiot or a prankster
<ghavil> Hey folks, does anyone know if the 5.4 kernel was just pushed to the linux-aws channel for 18.04? I thought that was only in linux-aws-edge but, it seems like it's sitting in https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/kernel/linux-aws even though https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws says it's at 4.15
<ghavil> We're suddenly seeing the 5.3 linux-aws kernel rolling out, which is sweet but, I wanted to double check that this is expected since https://ubuntu.com/blog/introducing-the-ubuntu-aws-rolling-kernel-2 mentioned this but, says it's for the edge channel
<ncuxo> any idea why I get those https://imgur.com/a/Hf28yN1
<ncuxo> I've just updated to ubuntu 20.04
<kyle__> ncuxo: O_o that's curious..... I take it your graphics card didn't exhibit this behavior before.
<ncuxo> its not just in the browser, I get those while moving my mouse
<kyle__> What graphics card & what driver?
<ncuxo> nope in 18.04 it was fine I start getting them on 19.04 but I thought since 20.04 is an lts it should be fine
<ncuxo> NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE] is the graphic card
<ncuxo> the driver is nouveau
<ncuxo> I need it for the dual display
<sgt_chuckles> can anyone here recommend a good app for encrypting files
<ncuxo> gpg
<RoseBus> hello i have this script that works from from terminal, but if i create a hotkey shortcut and call the script, i expect a prompt to show up via terminal, but nothing happens: https://bpaste.net/6JMA
<grawity> the hotkey handler doesn't know which scripts need a terminal and which ones don't – until it's too late to start one
<grawity> either explicitly start a terminal from your hotkey command... or use `zenity` as a graphical prompter instead of `read`
<sarnold> RoseBus: heh, what I downloaded was most definitely compressed :)
<Jennad> 20.04 installing mate desktop from terminal. problem, missing firmware. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/f9hZGcMmfb/ I did a pastebin of the results.. and the suggestion to set a RESUME (but no instructions on how to or what those things mean.
<sgt_chuckles> ncuxo: gpg doesn't look like it can encrypt directories
<ncuxo> sgt_chuckles:  you said files but for directories simply tarball :D
<Jennad> basoca;y W: Possible missing firmware ...for module amdgpu
<sarnold> ghavil: the 5.3 kernel is in a different source package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-aws-5.3
<RoseBus> grawity, ty
<ghavil> Yeah, so that's not what I'm seeing sadly, sarnold, it looks like linux-aws for bionic-updates was also bumped to 5.3 per https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/kernel/linux-aws
<sarnold> Jennad: the RESUME bit there is almost certainly unrelated to the warning about missing firmwares
<sarnold> ghavil: the linux-aws binary package listed on that site is generated from the linux-meta-aws-5.3 source package, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-aws-5.3
<Jennad> sarnold. Oh. what do I do?
<Sven_vB> What's wrong with my Xubuntu focal live session? "ping foo.local" takes forever with no output, while "ping $(avahi-resolve-host-name foo.local | cut -f 2)" immediately shows echo replies coming in.
<Jennad> I used a tasksel to install it and the screen display of the background was munged like horizontal sync was off at each step
<sarnold> ghavil: the linux-meta-aws source package appears to emit a linux-aws-lts-18.04 metapackage if you wish to stay on the old kernel https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta-aws
<Jennad> so I went for this one sarnold + 2 lines up from me.
<kyle__> ncuxo: Sorry had to step away for a sec.  I think you should try the closed-source nvidia driver.  I've had mixed luck with nevau and earlier nvidia drivers.  Some cards are fine, some black out after 30 seconds.
<grawity> Sven_vB: does /etc/nsswitch.conf actually tell it to use avahi (the "mdns_minimal" module), or is it using systemd-resolved (the "resolve" module)?
<ioria> RoseBus, it can be done inside the shortcut inbox : gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/path/myscript ;exec bash'"
<sarnold> Jennad: so, are you running amdgpu? do you have the linux-firmware package installed to get the firmware for you card?
<ghavil> sarnold: Okay cool, so it's expected that bionic's linux-aws package was bumped to the 5.3 version then? (that's what I'm looking to confirm, that this is an expected change)
<Jennad> I posted in ubuntu-mate too but they are dead and were dead yesterday...
<Sven_vB> grawity, grep hosts /etc/nsswitch.conf¶ hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns
<ncuxo> kyle__: thank you very much I'll check it right away
<grawity> Sven_vB: is `getent ahosts foo.local` equally slow?
<sarnold> ghavil: aha, yes, I believe this is intentoinal
<cryptopsy> anyone familiar with barrier ?
<cryptopsy> please help
<Sven_vB> grawity, it took about 10 seconds, then printed the IP for STREAM, DGRAM and RAW.
<Sven_vB> grawity, yesterday on another computer it worked w/o problems. now running on a Thinkpad T410??? I remember someone had Thinkpad network problems yesterday or the day before here.
<ghavil> sarnold: Ah okay cool, any chance there was an announcement outside of https://ubuntu.com/blog/introducing-the-ubuntu-aws-rolling-kernel-2? We're going to be pinning to linux-aws-lts-18.04 for now until we can complete testing as well but, I'm curious if I missed some communication here that bionic would be moving to 5.3 now.
<Sven_vB> I hadn't thought it could be about hardware though
<sgt_chuckles> ncuxo: chmod 700 was all I needed lol
<Jennad> sarnold should I do some resume thing or is the installation done?
<grawity> hmm looks like libnss_mdns makes a DNS query for local./SOA first
<sarnold> ghavil: good question; I can't recall seeing any announcement of it, just some discussion of the clouds preferring newer kernels more quickly
<Sven_vB> grawity, I'll try and deconfigure DNS servers then
<grawity> and that can be the slow part, especially if it's handled by systemd-resolved
<ncuxo> sgt_chuckles: chmod and encryption are totaly diferent stuff... not sure what are you doing but hey if it fits whatever you are doing fine by me :)
<grawity> (it does that to determine whether it needs to "go out of the way" because of some LANs using .local for regular DNS)
<sarnold> Jennad: you can probably ignore the RESUME thing -- most people don't use suspend-to-disk, and of those folks, most just have a single swap device that's large enough for the task, so there's almost never any need to configure it differently
<Jennad> sarnold some mint system had a similar problem and they said ignore it
<Jennad> ok I will try and relogin in mate.
<Sven_vB> grawity, thanks. I removed all DNS from the Network Manager config and now avahi resolves as quickly as expected.
<grawity> are you in fact using systemd-resolved for local DNS?
<sgt_chuckles> ncuxo: I  have a directory with sensitive documents i don't want anyone happening onto.
<sarnold> Jennad: note that the RESUME bits are prefixed with I:, the firmware messages prefixed with W: -- the I: means "informational" and the W: means "warning" -- E: would mean "error", and would be much more important
<Sven_vB> grawity, I have no idea. I didn't (intentionally) modify and of that.
<Sven_vB> *any of
<sgt_chuckles> wonder if there's a way to save a GNOME workspace you can reopen after shutting down.
<Sven_vB> sgt_chuckles, you should probably put that directory on an encrypted drive then.
<sgt_chuckles> Sven_vB: why can't I just encrypt the folder?
<oerheks> reopen without interaction is a security risk, why encrypt at all?
<Sven_vB> sgt_chuckles, some filesystems might also support that. not sure which one you use.
<deadrom> hi
<ncuxo> sgt_chuckles: you know that if I have access to your system and I boot into root environment I can get access to your directory even with the 700 perms right ?
<Sven_vB> sgt_chuckles, having encrypted and non-encrypted data on the same file system might leak meta data though, like indcating at which times you worked on encrypted data.
<deadrom> dell m4800, i7, recent nvidia. cloned system disk to another, popped that into an AMD FX 6300 with geforce GT240 and rtl8168.
<Sven_vB> sgt_chuckles, the encrypted drive doesn't need to be in hardware though. it can be a virtual drive (loop device) using a file for storage.
<ncuxo> use FDE like LUKS
<sarnold> sgt_chuckles: if you want an encrypted directory look at this
<deadrom> does not boot, nvidia driver does not support legacy, has no network: no firmware for rtl8168. installed 8139, booted to recovery mode. recovery mode still has no network. what now? I ran out of ideas. I ran "start netowrk" in the recovery options screen
<sarnold> damned firefox..
<sarnold> sgt_chuckles: https://github.com/google/fscrypt
<deadrom> ...but still no network
<deadrom> tty1 regularly garbles up and other ttys are not active (why?)
<oerheks> deadrom, interesting problem; why clone a disk with nvidia drivers?
<pavlos> deadrom: can you boot the fx6300 with a liveusb? does it sense network?
<deadrom> oerheks: I expected linux to cope
<sgt_chuckles> sarnold: will check this out thankx
<deadrom> pavlos: I ran an installtion from an 18.04 install medium to another disk and it was fully functional, now that you mention it
<deadrom> to that same hardware that now acts up. I did not even have to install anything to get the rtl8168 working. one thing was strange, though: it used a hwe kernel which recent 18.04 isos seem to do per default, so I guess something changed there
<Sven_vB> is there a way to make the Xubuntu live USB casper _not_ replace my modified /etc/hosts on every reboot?
<Sven_vB> (I'm using casper-rw persistence)
<Sven_vB> also focal
<deadrom> well, anyway, all I need right now is a root console and network - that should not be too much asked for. what do I have to do for that? how can I boot into the most simply non-gui mode?
<pavlos> deadrom: you said you can boot into recovery. Can you select drop to shell? this might help ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<jennad> the mate display is munged.
<jennad> still
<jennad> i do not like the default de because I cant find anything without typing in the name if it is not in the dock.
<jennad> is there a way to get to settings or applications or administration without typing it in? 20.04
<pavlos> jennad: can you click the 'windows' key and navigate the menu with arrows?
<deadrom> pavlos: right now I've got a phenomenon I encountered when I installed the machine with current 18.04 to nvidia and then swapped the card for a radeon: it boots to login, then no keyboard input works anymore apart from alt-sysrq
<deadrom> how it does that when X is not even running beats me
<Exagone313> Hi, is there anyone running 20.04 with default kernel (generic?) that can send my its config file in /boot/config-*?  packages.ubuntu.com is broken right now.
<pavlos> deadrom: not sure if you can boot with the parameter nomodeset (add it before the quiet splash)
<deadrom> I out nomodeset nosplash text
<sarnold> Exagone313: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rtbYh56cKk/
<deadrom> put
<deadrom> still no go
<sarnold> Exagone313: /boot/config-5.4.0-28-generic
<deadrom> i'll reinstall, which is as uncool as it gets
<Exagone313> sarnold: thanks
<deadrom> is 20.04 usable?
<Exagone313> sarnold: just to confirm, can you run this please?  dpkg -l | grep ' 'linux
<sarnold> Exagone313: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CxtFMFw3pj/
<Exagone313> thanks
<sarnold> deadrom: wfm, but my needs may differ from yours
<tarelerulz> When I did DD if=/home/username/  linux.iso  of=/dev/sdb status=progress , I get a bunch of text on the screen
<tomreyn> uh, text on the screen, that's very bad!
<tomreyn> just kidding, what was the output?
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> it probably said "DD: command not found"?
<pavlos> tarelerulz: dd (lowercase)
<tarelerulz> I did the command wrong
<tarelerulz> I wrote 8gb
<tarelerulz> when control D
<tarelerulz> Have any of you had problem installing stuff?
<ncuxo> is the package nvidia-304 missing from the ppa or I messed something up?
<tomreyn> i think both of you need to provide more !details
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pavlos> tarelerulz: dd if=/home/user/linux.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M status=progress should work ... (make sure sdb is the usb stick)
<tomreyn> they already left, i missed it, too
<ncuxo> tomreyn: I've updated to 20.04 and nouveau is giving me problems thus I'm trying to install the nvidia-304 driver but I can't find it in the ppa
<ncuxo> and my question could I have added the wrong ppa or it really isn't there
<sarnold> ncuxo: try running ubuntu-drivers install ?
<ncuxo> doesn't give anything
<ncuxo> I've downloaded the 304 driver directly from nvidia but when I try to build I get an error on 70%
<pavlos> ncuxo: ubuntu-drivers devices should list
<sazawal> Hi all. I have just installed Ubuntu 20.04 with Gnome. So currently I have Gnome-Wayland and Gnome-Xorg appearing on the login screen. How do I change the login screen background for Wayland/Xorg? I know in previous Ubuntu versions there were options to do so in Settings>Background as well as by editing /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/Yaru/gnome-shell.css, both of which are not available. Any idea how do I do that? Currently I see a purple screen on login
<sazawal> screen and blurred desktop background on the lock screen.
<ncuxo> pavlos: it doesn't list ... It doesn't find any devices
<ncuxo> I've found the model of the card with lshw -c video
<pavlos> ncuxo: does the card show in lspci ?
<RoseBus> is there a keyboard command to paste from clipboard besides middle-click
<RoseBus> crtl+v and shift+insert paste from the wrong clipboard
<jennad> pavlos clicking the windows key does NOT give a menu. It only displays the tiny windows of the opened applications
<ncuxo> pavlos:  lspci also shows the card
<RoseBus> if middle-click is the only option for that clipboard, is there a way to send a string to the crtl+v clipboard from terminal?
<RoseBus> right now i'm using xclip but that only works with middle-click as far as i'm aware
<sarnold> RoseBus: I started using autocutsel to unify the two clipboards -- I only ever used the shift+insert / middle-click selection one, but firefox started using the ^C ^V one ...
<RoseBus> cool unifying the two clipboards would work
<oerheks> shift+ trl+v
<RoseBus> i dont need 2 clipboards lol
<sarnold> autocutsel -f
<sarnold> autocutsel -f -s PRIMARY
<sarnold> I've got that ^^ in my ~/.xsession -- there may be a better way for you to run it on your DE
<ncuxo> I've found the package in the ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/8519243/+listing-archive-extra ... wonder why I can't apply when trying to install
<pavlos> ncuxo: which card do you have?
<ncuxo> NS43 or GeForce 6600 LE
<ncuxo>  NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 LE] (rev a2
<ncuxo> I guess its better to copy than make mistakes :D
<pavlos> jennad: are you running ubuntu-mate 20.04 with garbled display?
<oerheks> that 6600le was supported with the 304 driver, supported on bionic with that driver ppa, not on Focal 2004
<oerheks> that card is ancient.
<tomreyn> nouveau might work still
<ncuxo> well it was the onlyone laying around plus I don't have video output on the motherboard and I was using it for the dual displays
<ncuxo> nouveau gives me this https://imgur.com/a/Hf28yN1
<tomreyn> which ubuntu desktop is this?
<RoseBus> sarnold, do i need to reboot xsession after creating a .xsession file?
<ncuxo> gnome
<ncuxo> standard ubuntu
<sarnold> RoseBus: yes, but you can also just run those two commands in a terminal and carry on
<tomreyn> so it changed its looks a lot with 20.04, haven't seen it , yet
<ncuxo> I've just updated and the problems begun
<ncuxo> I guess I'll roll back to 18.04
<RoseBus> ty
<tomreyn> ncuxo: you mean you carried out an upgrade using an unsupported upgrade path
<ncuxo> I did what?
<tomreyn> there's no supported upgrades to 20.04 LTS, yet
<ncuxo> I've updated from the terminal with the standard commands
<tomreyn> you will have supplied the -d option to do-release-upgrade, i suppose
<ncuxo> yes I did
<pavlos> ncuxo: you could try 1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers 2) sudo apt update 3) sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<tomreyn> ncuxo: this is what ubuntu 20.04 with gnome-shell usually looks like: https://distrotest.net/screendumps/1276.png
<ncuxo> pavlos this was the first thing I tried before even atempting the nvidia drivers directly from nvidia
<pavlos> ncuxo: ok
<ncuxo> tomreyn: yes and this is the chrome browser opened so I can show the jaged display
<ncuxo> I get the errors even on moving the mouse not only in chrome
<oerheks> pavlos, that ppa gives no 304, bionic only :-(
<tomreyn> ncuxo: i understand. i'm just saying the panel on your screen shot looks very different from the default GUI: https://i.imgur.com/91JM3IC.jpg
<ncuxo> oerheks: yeah unfortunately... I guess I'll go back to 18.04
<ncuxo> tomreyn: this is an extra panel I guess the customisations to gnome have come with the update
<ncuxo> but now I've figured out what you mean :)
<ncuxo> I've never used the standard panel
<tomreyn> such customizations can easily break gnome-shell after a release upgrade (and even without, i'm afraid)
<tomreyn> so that's why i brought it up
<tomreyn> the specific problem rather looks like it can be compositor or graphics driver related, but your logs may provide better insight there.
<tomreyn> i'd start with a fresh uder account and reboot into the default unmodified desktop on that and see whether it works and which errors are logged there.
<tomreyn> *user account
<ncuxo> I'll try that tomorrow
<ncuxo> my grandma went to sleep and I can't ssh into the machine anymore
<ncuxo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWl7kQZHZE0&feature=youtu.be  lol
<cgi> how safe is it to upgrade from 16.04 using do-release-upgrade these days?  I am assuming that moves the machine to 18.04?
<oerheks> upgrading works fine, indeed 18.04.4
<tomreyn> cgi: as long as you take some preparatory cleanup steps to ensure the system is in a good state before you upgrade, it should usually work fine. if it still fails, there is still apt-get dist-ugrade.
<memphisto> hi, i get segmention fault running help("modules") in python3
<hggdh> cgi: also, as in any large-changes process, a backup of your data is HIGHLY suggested
<kostkon> cgi, as safe as it can get at this point. it's not going to become any safer
<cgi> which is preferably dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade
<kostkon> cgi, do
<cgi> It's a VM - so i can back it up and restore if things dont work out
<kostkon> cgi, even better
<tomreyn> a snapshot isnt a backup, but that may be good enough.
<cgi> tomreyn, so snapshot does not backupd data?
<kostkon> memphisto, Ubuntu version?
<cgi> tomreyn, Actually I have both snapshot and backups
<memphisto> kostkon: 18.04
<memphisto> 18.04.4
<tomreyn> cgi: great, so you're definitely well prepared, just give it a go then.
<phinxy> If a program like a web browser wants to open another program, e.g. when firefox opens an associated filetype, what happens?  Is it the dbus daemon that gets a message from firefox to open X program?
<kostkon> memphisto, looks like an known problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/896836/comments/28
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896836 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "Segmentation fault when asking help() for the list of modules" [Medium,Triaged]
<memphisto> kostkon: yes, it seems that's it
<memphisto> except i don't get any warning but only segmentition fault
<kostkon> memphisto, try to avoid using it, find alternative ways f
<kostkon> of accessing the documentation
<jennad> is there a way to get to settings or applications or administration without typing it in? 20.04  when I click the wondows key I get NO MENU only the tiny windows of the opened applijennad: can you click the 'windows' key and navigate the menu with arrows? cations.
<tasuki> where has the ssh keyring gone in Ubuntu 20.04 ? I just want it to work like it did before: store my password in memory while I'm logged in
<habtool> Hi, I am on ubuntu 20.04 and would like to try regolith desktop, when I install that windows manger and logout, i can not find the gear/cog to login with a different WM? What am i missing? Thanks in advance
<tomreyn> jennad: so what about the answer you got on the other channel, did it help?
<oerheks> habtool, that is part of regolith linux, ubuntu based fork.. https://regolith-linux.org/docs/getting-started/install/
<tasuki> so apparently it
<tasuki> it's still there and was just broken - logging in and out sorted it out
<oerheks> maybe they have an IRC channel, dunno
<jennad> tomreyn, I did not see any answer which is why I reasked but put the answer to sarnolds question in my answer.
<habtool> oerheks, it is a metapackage I installed. I also installed awesome WM, but cant see the gear/cog at login screen to swicth WM / environments
<habtool> oerheks, apt install regolith-desktop i3xrocks-net-traffic i3xrocks-cpu-usage i3xrocks-time
<oerheks> habtool, good luck!
<habtool> oerheks, I just cant find out to login to them, I have no gear/cog that one swaps WM at login :(
<kostkon> !info regolith-desktop
<ubottu> Package regolith-desktop does not exist in eoan
<kostkon> habtool, from a ppa?
<habtool> its a PPA
<oerheks> probably this one; https://launchpad.net/~regolith-linux/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<kostkon> oerheks, mystery solved. thank you mr columbo
<habtool> oerheks, I can not login to Awesome WM either and that was from the std repos. Issue is i can not see the way to swap WM at login, normally a button to click that allows swapping WM etc
<oerheks> hmmaybe the icon appears when you select/type the usename?
<oerheks> seen that unlogic thing before
<habtool> oerheks, I try a few ways, but I think it should have gear on oght bottom of screen, but damned if I can find it
<Phruis> why is gnome shell keep prompting me to install extensions ubuntu app icons?
<habtool> I am DL the ISO of regolith, so will install on a spare partition, tiling WM may not be for me in the end, was just playing around for fun
<Richie086> any idea how i could go about installing libssl1.0.0 on ubuntu 20.04?   When I try to run apt install libssl1.0.0, I get an error message telling me that the package is obsolete (which it is), but the package i am trying to install does not seem to be able to use libssl1.1.0 for some reason.    I have another 20.04 installation that shows that I have both libssl1.0.0 and libssl1.1.0 installed, but I have
<Richie086>  no idea how both packages are installed in the first place, but obviously there is some way to accomplish this..
<jennad> 20.04 has given me more grief than any previous ubuntu.
<habtool> thanks oerheks, booting ISO now.
<Richie086> yeah i am finding little things here and there that are starting to become big issues..   the package i am trying to install is the client for our backup server which works perfectly fine in all versions of ubuntu up until 20.04
<oerheks> apt-cache policy openssl
<oerheks> current bionic Installed: 1.1.1-1ubuntu2.1~18.04.5
<oerheks> so, 1.0.0 is some lightyears ago?
<Richie086> yeah but its required for this stupid backup client..  if i cant install it, no more backups of any servers that I moved to 20.04.   Luckily I have not upgraded anything super important, all non-production stuff
<oerheks> weird, ancient software that requird openssl 1.0.0 ??
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/openssl/+packages
<oerheks> and the claim; have both libssl1.0.0 and libssl1.1.0 installed ???
<Richie086> On one of my 20.04 servers, when I run apt list --installed | grep libssl i get hte following
<Richie086> https://pastebin.com/LZ8dMweL
<Richie086> see pastebin
<Richie086> *the
<Richie086> and of course, the backups do work on that server /w 20.04 - which i am guessing is due to the libssl1.0.0 package being available
<Richie086> the other two servers that i upgraded to 20.04 tho just show libssl1.1
<Richie086> and the backup client does not work at all, when my unitrends server attempts to reach out to them, the backup fails instantly
<cgi> my do-release-upgrade seems to have worked :)
<tomreyn> Richie086: have you considered getting a current version of the backup software?
<Richie086> this is the most current version of the backup software available from the manufacturer
<Richie086> :(
<tomreyn> well then ... ask them to support ubuntu 20.04, or use a software that supports 20.04 already.
<Richie086> thanks for the suggestion tomreyn :)   super helpful..
<Wally> Hey, i'm using msys to compile some configure script in ubuntu but when the compiler goes to test the build it prompts me about being unable to run executables. Is there a way to get wine to work using ./whatever.exe?
<Phruis> why is gnome shell keep prompting me to install extensions ubuntu app icons?
<Richie086> Phruis: COVID-19
<Richie086> sorry horrible joke..
<Phruis> too soon
<Phruis> :D
<shibboleth> https://usn.ubuntu.com/lsn/0066-1/ <--- this in addition to https://usn.ubuntu.com/4342-1/ ?
<shinobi> The 20.04 live image doesn't install grub correctly. I just get a grub prompt. Help!
<lalitmee> Hey guys, can some one help me with Gparted Partition making problem
<lalitmee> I have my Ubuntu 18.04 installed on 1 TB HDD
<Phruis> what is your problem
<lalitmee> I want to make a partition from this 1 TB but I am not able to do so using Gparted
<Phruis> Is it mounted?
<lalitmee> I am trying to put the size in gaprted but it is not taking
<lalitmee> yeah I am logged in Ubuntu and I am trying to do that
<Phruis> Is the drive mounted?  Is it the current OS drive?
<lalitmee> so should I unmount it
<lalitmee> yeah
<Phruis> Use a live usb
<Phruis> then change it with gparted
<lalitmee> because that drive is the Ubuntu drive in which Ubuntu is installed
<Phruis> boot off a USB
<Phruis> then change that drive
<lalitmee> Can I use my Extenal Harddrive?
<Phruis> if you want
<lalitmee> live USB means a bootable pendrive.
<Phruis> yes
<lalitmee> okk
<lalitmee> I can't do it from Ubuntu?
<lalitmee> because the drive is mounted?
<Phruis> yes
<Phruis> its like putting yourself in a coma and operating on yourself
<lalitmee> hahahaha
<lalitmee> I got it
<Phruis> good :D
<lalitmee> Then I will use a doctor. I mean a bootable pendrive
<Phruis> yep
<RoseBus> does zenity pause a shell script until it receives its input?
<lalitmee> Phruis: Can I do this? I have dual boot with windows installed on my SSD. So I can login to my windows and then do the partition of the Ubuntu drive?
<Phruis> lalitmee what did you format the drive as?
<Phruis> ext4 or ntfs?
<lalitmee> ext4
<lalitmee> its showing ext4 in gparted
<Phruis> then i wouldn't
<lalitmee> It means I can't do that also. So can I change ext4 to ntfs?
<Phruis> ways exist to do it but I cant' recommend a newbie do it
<Phruis> if you care about your data the best way to do it is back up
<Phruis> then resize in a live cd/usb
<lalitmee> Phruis: then I will use live usb.
<cgi> sometimes apt update takes a long time. Any ideas on how to speed this up?
<cgi> Fetched 319 MB in 2min 7s (2,501 kB/s)
<bray90820> How would I make my printer browsable via samba in ubuntu 20.04
<Bashing-om> cgi: Change your mirror ?
#ubuntu 2020-05-02
<StatelessCat> Hey
<skookum> Can someone confirm for me that the additional "PasswordAuthentication yes" at the bottom of the default sshd_config in 20.04 is misplaced? It looks like it was intended to be part of Match statement example but it can end up setting an option that the user has disabled earlier in the config file.
<eaglgenes101> I have a strange issue: Trying to go to the MATE desktop punts me back to the login screen, but only once. The second time succeeds.
<eaglgenes101> Happens with lubuntu as well
<klu3> where can i find the wallpaper for lubuntu 20.04 ? i look at /usr/share/backgrounds but i dont see anything
<bray90820> So on my client  I can't see my samba workgroup created with ubuntu 20.04 which I need to connect to my printer
<bray90820> It's to my understanding workgroups are only available in smb1
<Casper26> c
<Casper26> e
<Delemas> Is it possible for Ubuntu 19.10 with Bluetooth support to output audio over Bluetooth? When I search for my speakers my phone sees the devices but my Ubuntu system does not.
<Delemas> Apparently Yes but it doesn't help...
<mmx_in_orbit> can yall help me with a problem getting libncurses5:i386 installed
<mmx_in_orbit> E: Unable to locate package libncurses5:i386
<mmx_in_orbit> this is regarding a 16.04 VM on microsoft azure
<nethans> Hello
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: I do not see that 32 bit is available in xenial: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libncurses5&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all .
<mmx_in_orbit> Bashing-om: what about this? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/i386/libncurses5/download
<mmx_in_orbit> i'm trying sudo apt-get install libncurses5:i386 by the way
<mmx_in_orbit> oh and i'm like virtually 100 percent sure it worked fine on a local virtualbox vm also 16.04
<mmx_in_orbit> just about only an hour and a half ago
<mmx_in_orbit> isn't ''i386'' pretty much the same thing as ''32 bit''?
<mmx_in_orbit> i DO see ''i386'' on the page you linked
<ra> mmx_in_orbit, did you: sudo apt-get update  then: sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<mmx_in_orbit> ra, yes
<ra> ok, because i see it from: sudo apt-cache search libncurses5
<mmx_in_orbit> maybe the vm just needs a reboot
<mmx_in_orbit> be right back
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: I do not understand all I do not knoe :( but, wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ncurses/libncurses5_6.0+20160213-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Bashing-om> fetches the file :)
<oerheks> ncurses-base is at 6..
<oerheks> !info ncurses-base xenial
<ubottu> ncurses-base (source: ncurses): basic terminal type definitions. In component main, is required. Version 6.0+20160213-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 16 kB, installed size 336 kB
<oerheks> why 5?
<mmx_in_orbit> pretty sure i need it for this game dedicated server i want to run by the name of painkiller black edition
<mmx_in_orbit> i mean, here's the error i get when i try to run it
<eskatrem> hello, I am on ubuntu 18.04 and am trying to upgrade it. running as root `do-release-upgrade` fails, because this authentication `authenticate 'eoan.tar.gz' against 'eoan.tar.gz.gpg'` fails. Can someone help me?
<Intelo> If I have multiple SSDs and assign each ssd for /etc another for /var another for /home. and so on, will I achieve 3x read/write speed as all SSDs may, in some occasions, work in parralel?
<mmx_in_orbit> ./pkserver: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<forgotmynick> Morning chaps. I’m trying to configure sendmail to forward root emails through smtp but only root. How do I do this?
<eaglgenes101> Alright so for some reason I need to do multiple invocations of startx to have lxqt actually get going
<eaglgenes101> But after the first time it works somehow
<mmx_in_orbit> so it seems sudo apt-get install lib32ncurses5 instead of sudo apt-get install libncurses5:i386 worked
<mmx_in_orbit> thanks for help Bashing-om and oerheks
<eaglgenes101> There seems to be some kind of resource that the first session lays down before it keels over
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: Got it working ?
<mmx_in_orbit> aw great now i'm getting libstdc++.so.5 not found
<eaglgenes101> First runs say something about an opengl context failing to be created in qt
<Bashing-om> !info libstdc++5 xenial
<ubottu> libstdc++5 (source: gcc-3.3 (1:3.3.6ds1-28ubuntu1)): The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-28ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 188 kB, installed size 1109 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: Optional to install ^ . Try and install the paclage ?
<R13ose> One of my earbuds of headphones is lower sound than others.  How do I fix that?
<mmx_in_orbit> Bashing-om: You mean install gcc-3.3?
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: No, https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libstdc%2B%2B5 says that libstdc++5 is a package.
<mmx_in_orbit> Bashing-om: Should I use sudo apt-get install libstdc++5 ?
<eromangame> s
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: Yeah - I would think so .
<Xavi92> Was python-pip removed from the repos for focal? esp-idf still uses python2.7 (I know it's EOL but I cannot do anything about it) but apt cannot find python-pip
<oerheks> known issue?
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/1869117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1869117 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "python-pip install fails in Ubuntu 20.04 unmet dependencies (Focal)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<mmx_in_orbit> Bashing-om: Okay, I did that and the game server still says
<mmx_in_orbit> ./pkserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: A path issue ? what returns ' sudo find / -name libstdc++.so.5 ' . Give it plenty of time to seach the file system :D
<mmx_in_orbit> Bashing-om: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.5
<Xavi92> Thanks for the link, oerheks. Is there any progress on it?
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: Well, as the file is on the system - must be a path issue in the app - a config somewhere ?
<oerheks> esp-idf can run on python3 https://docs.espressif.com/projects/esp-idf/en/latest/esp32/get-started/linux-setup.html
<mmx_in_orbit> Bashing-om: I don't think so.
<Bashing-om> mmx_in_orbit: All I can presently think of :( Out of time and I must get off - happy hunting.
<mmx_in_orbit> Okay, thanks anyway :)
<Bashing-om> laters :D
<DocPlatypus> what is the recommended replacement for go2 on focal/20.04? I wasn't expecting it to go missing after the upgrade
<DocPlatypus> also, I am having issues with my network not staying connected in 20.04 unless I kill NetworkManager... never had this happen before in a decade of using Ubuntu
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: go2 ... meeting?
<matsaman> oh go2, directory finder?
<DocPlatypus> matsaman: go2 directory navigation tool. looks like it's a casualty of dropping Python 2.x support
<DocPlatypus> ya that one
<threebar> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python3.7/libpython3.7_3.7.5-2~19.10_amd64.deb <- missing
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: you could probably still install it the manual way, as python2 remains available
<DocPlatypus> matsaman: I may try that... but there's no apparent official release for it and the repository I found for it hasn't had a commit since 2013 (!!!)
<oerheks> threebar, run updates properly, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.7/3.7.5-2~19.10ubuntu1
<oerheks> mind the 1 after ubuntu
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: yeah it's probably dead software, but who knows it might only need a 2to3 update mostly
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: so it's a GUI directory changer you use otherwise from a term?
<DocPlatypus> matsaman: I only used it from terminal, didn't know there was a GUI component until recently
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: oh okay
<DocPlatypus> I'm game to finding an alternative though
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: so it's just for keeping a list of dirs?
<DocPlatypus> matsaman: I would type in something like "go2 abc1" and it would change to the drive with that beginning to its UUID mounted under /media
<DocPlatypus> among others... I could change to directories without having to remember the whole %$&*# path
<matsaman> so you type 'go2 abc1' and it goes to /media/abc1 ?
<DocPlatypus> it goes to the full /media/skquinn/abc12345-fedc-1098-3456-... etc directory
<matsaman> mmm, sounds like you could just do something like 'cd "$(locate $1 | parallel file | grep directory | head -1)"'
<matsaman> or if you have fast storage (SSD, etc.), you can use find directly instead of locate's database
<matsaman> find / -type d
<matsaman> you could even sort by last access time, if your FS is set up right
<matsaman> would all fit easily into a bash function
<DocPlatypus> it's a lower priority fix right now... the more urgent issue is NetworkManager without which I have little hope of using wifi when I take the laptop places
<matsaman> what's up with nm then?
<DocPlatypus> I start NM (or just log in with it running) and the network keeps disconnecting
<DocPlatypus> oddly enough... the DHCP client and IP address stabilized when I pulled out the network cable, also when I killed NM
<DocPlatypus> oh... my sound is also stuck at "dummy output" and will not let me change it. think I have had this happen before?
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: which wifi driver?
<DocPlatypus> matsaman: rtl8187 but it happens even with a wired connection
<matsaman> oh sorry I read 'pulled out' as 'put in'
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: an easy test would be to try booting your old kernel, which should still be in /boot/
<DocPlatypus> ok. I will try that. brb
<DocPlatypus> okay. old kernel still has dummy output and still has NM issue. the connection itself is stable, actually, but it keeps flashing "activation of connected network failed"
<doomlist3> hey guys https://i.imgur.com/4SufEzS.png
<doomlist3> where is the disable autologin , i want password prompt upon boot ubuntu 18.04.4
<doomlist3> it's not clickable
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: see something about 'usb ethernet' in wifi settings?
<gabkdlly> doomlist3: You need to unlock before you can change that setting.
<matsaman> DocPlatypus: try disabling it; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq9NsQcmJRc
<gabkdlly> doomlist3: See the button at the top right of that window?  Hit that.
<doomlist3> ahh thanks a lot
<doomlist3> you were helpful , i feel like an idiot. even though i know programming in python. and bash.
<gabkdlly> We all get tripped up from time to time.  Sometimes you just need an extra pair of eyes.
<databoose> Anyone else getting the "Could not calculate the upgrade" error when upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS?
<DocPlatypus> don't have USB ethernet showing
<databoose> Apparently libgirepository-1.0-1:amd64 is broken but a lot of important stuff on my system relies on it
<DarkTrick> test
<johnjay> is gdm3 and lightdm managed from systemd?
<johnjay> i see gdm.service in the listing
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: what are you trying to do?
<johnjay> i'm trying to determine how i can start, stop, and switch between gdm and lightdm in case this ubuntu install fails like the previous 18.04 one
<johnjay> it's a yes or no question
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: are you on 20.04?
<johnjay> yes
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: install stacer, manage your systemd services easy a GUI way
<johnjay> ok
<johnjay> thanks
<lotuspsychje> johnjay: gdm lightdm and sddm are related to the DE you are using, when installing the flavour/DE it should ask you during its installing wich one you would like to use
<memphisto> hi, I'm using Kubuntu18.04 and I've installed snap Clementine. but it doesn't follow them
<memphisto> theming
<lotuspsychje> memphisto: clementine snap bugs contact: jimmy.tigert@gmail.com
<xplx> hello, can i get some help with v20.04 iptables rules? it seems that something is changed from 18.04 and i'm noob
<sebsebseb> hi
<rajivmars> hello guys! i have installed ubuntu 20.04. i don't have any other operating system using alongside it. to day after 'sudo apt update' when i restart the laptop ubuntu show me the grub menu to select 'ubuntu or advanced options for ubuntu'. is it normal?
<rajivmars> guys*
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: hmm
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: yes
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: Grub will still come up always or at times, on a only Ubuntu computer as well
<rajivmars> sebsebseb: it it a bug?
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> Grub is still there
<sebsebseb> you need it to load up Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> even if Ubuntu is the only OS on there
<rajivmars> but it never appears when using a single os.
<rajivmars> ok
<sebsebseb> it will sometimes see above
<sebsebseb> does on this lap top at times too
<sebsebseb> and it's only got Ubuntu on it currently
<xplx> sometimes it apears due to loading times, its an old laptop that?
<rajivmars> sebsebseb: ok. thanks! i just wanted to confirm whether its a bug or normal behaviour.
<rajivmars> because it never happened during ubuntu 18.04.
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: no you will get Grub sometmeis anyway
<sebsebseb> also some button will probably bring it up
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: if I turn off the lap top when first booting for example
<sebsebseb> but not full boot
<sebsebseb> had a it booting up for a little bit, and then turn it off, and maybe again as well, and then Grub will come up
<rajivmars> sebsebseb: oh. that's good information for me, as i m new in linux:)
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: importantly you need Grub or some sort of boot loader, or Ubuntu won't even load up, even if it's the only OS on the computer
<sebsebseb> rajivmars: so seeing Grub sometimes on a single boot system, is all fine and good
<WereCatf> How do I prevent Ubuntu from bringing network down on shutdown or reboot?
<sebsebseb> WereCatf: you mean like wireless or ?
<WereCatf> Any
<sebsebseb> no that should just work wifi and such, unless you put air plane mode on by mistake for example
<sebsebseb> or disabled it yourself
<sebsebseb> WereCatf: some computers might have wireless issues though, where I guess it could get disabled on shut down, but with most should be ok now
<WereCatf> No, Ubuntu does turn networking off on reboot and shutdown by default
<xplx> my iptables rules completly cut the access, worked on 18.04, what changed in networking?
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> not sure,  but newer isn not always better
<sebsebseb> the networking stuff probably got upgraded too
<sebsebseb> or a faulty congiguration on upgrade
<sebsebseb> try a 20.04 Live seession
<xplx> its fresh install
<sebsebseb> well if that helps, I mean can test wifi etc with that
<xplx> all works well before i set the rules
<sebsebseb> xplx: sorry can't help much more, but someone  elsec can later I expect
<sebsebseb> and more properly :)
<WereCatf> I am booting Ubuntu over iSCSI, but the stupid damn thing insists on turning networking off on reboot/shutdown, thus breaking the connection to the iSCSI-target. How do I prevent Ubuntu from bringing networking down?
<lotuspsychje> WereCatf: try #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi sebsebseb
<xplx> damn firewall
<lotuspsychje> xplx: mind your language in the ubuntu support channels please
<xplx> lotuspsychje   dont be so sensitive
<lotuspsychje> xplx: this is not about me, its about the general !guidelines
<WereCatf> Is "damn" really considered a "bad word" here?
<xplx> it seems so
<WereCatf> ...
<xplx> or maybe it was the "firewall" one , lol
<WereCatf> Must have been that one! Those things certainly cause a lot of terror and destruction at times
<zaggynl> hi, when using chromium I see a lot of audit messages in syslog, using ubuntu 20.04, what causes these?
<zaggynl> example: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1144299
<doh> i need to clone a 16gb usb disk to a 32gb usb disk, but the catch is that they're awfully slow so i need to somehow skip the unused space
<doh> i only got as far as dding the whole 16gb and then truncating the image so i only need to flash a smaller image
<doh> but i'd like to only clone used space to begin with
<doh> any ideas?
<WereCatf> doh: Does it actually need to be a byte-for-byte copy or can't you just copy the files on it?
<doh> there's a boot partition and whatever
<doh> so mbr, gpt, all these 3 letter codes
<WereCatf> doh: I see. The first solution to come to mind would be to use Clonezilla
<WereCatf> Clonezilla can just copy only the used space
<doh> will it take care of multiple partitions and all these 3 letter thins?
<xplx> its an Os on that 16gb drive?
<doh> yes
<doh> and 16gb isn't really enough for anything so i'm moving it to a 32gb
<xplx> you can clone it exactly to the 32 then resize the partitions to fit 32
<valentin> any idea how to tell if a kernel commit is part of the shipped 20.04 kernel?
<jeremy31> valentin: look at the changelogs
<valentin> sorry, it's the 1st time I'm looking at this. is that the ubuntu package changelogs or some other changelog?
<valentin> https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/drivers/gpu/drm/i915?id=98479ada421a8fd2123b98efd398a6f1379307ab <-- this is the commit I'd like to see if it's part of the shipped 5.4.0 kernel
<valentin> it seems to be the RC of a regression that makes the UI animations visibly stutter on intel GPUs (in my case Kaby Lake): https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/drm/intel/-/issues/1698
<valentin> not sure how to correlate the freedesktop IDs with LP bugs
<lotuspsychje> valentin: the #ubuntu-kernel team can also tell you more about commits
<valentin> thanks for the suggestions
<pa> hi, i'm on 19.10 and am trying to upgrade to 20.04 but i get no option to do that. according to the upgrader there is nothing to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> pa: do-release-upgrade -c -d
<pa> ah thanks
<YeOldHinnerk> Hi. Question about ntp.conf. I want to add my router, which acts as an ntp server in my lan.
<YeOldHinnerk> I understand how to do this, but what is this burst/iburst/"nothing" I append to the server adress?
<YeOldHinnerk> What would be the right choice for me?
<StevenJayCohen> <pa "hi, i'm on 19.10 and am trying t"> The upgrader will wait by default for 20.04.1 to be released before offering it to you. It's a safety feature.
<pa> ah i see
<RomainCayre> hi everybody
<RomainCayre> i'm trying to make ubuntu work on a BayTrail tablet
<RomainCayre> the version 20.04 is working, however when the GUI is loaded, the screen turns off after a few seconds
<RomainCayre> if I add nomodeset in the grub, it works well but I don't have the screen rotation
<RomainCayre> the driver is probably i915
<RomainCayre> do you have an idea ?
<RomainCayre> when the screen turns off, the GUI is still responding because I heard a sound when I push the volume button
<RomainCayre> the screen is only black (or the brightness is 0)
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: is that a X86 tablet ?
<RomainCayre> yes
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: I have some mini PC's that are x86, and yes Grub is on the side
<sebsebseb> Mini PC's
<RomainCayre> it's a french tablet from thompson, it seems to be very close to chuwi / pipo w2s tablets
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: I think since they have a phone screen and it wasn't really designed for that in the case of side Grub
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: yeah or GPD
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: may need some slightly differnet drivers and such on devices like that, for certain things
<sebsebseb> but I think in the case of Grub your stuck with it down the side really
<sebsebseb> v
<sebsebseb> flr
<sebsebseb> for now
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: Grub was only designed for normal PC and lap top screens
<sebsebseb> and its not like grub has drivers,  and the config is limited or non existing for screen rotation
<RomainCayre> yes but there is no problem with grub. It's fine
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: yes just that its on the side ?
<RomainCayre> i can load the x server
<sebsebseb> not going across
<sebsebseb> yes it will work, but will show down the side
<RomainCayre> the problem is after the loading of X
<RomainCayre> the screen turns off after a few seconds
<RomainCayre> if I haven't set nomodeset
<sebsebseb> that could be a lack of a driver or something
<RomainCayre> but if nomodeset is loaded, I can't get screen rotation on X
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: with some of these mini pc's they have customised Ubuntu builds that are made for the device, standard Ubuntu with some specific changes
<sebsebseb> with your tablet I assume there is nothing like that currently
<RomainCayre> it's a linuxium based distro
<sebsebseb> linuxium ?
<RomainCayre> the iso of ubuntu gnome 20.04 from linuxium's blog
<sebsebseb> if the hardware is differnet enough in certan ways, it will work differently  on a device like that, than a standard lap top or pc
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: got a link for that ?
<beaver> http://linuxiumcomau.blogspot.com/ sebsebseb
<RomainCayre> thank you beaver :)
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: I treid to get support here before for a mini pc, and got your ot using an offical build blah de blah
<sebsebseb> your not using an offical Ubuntu
<RomainCayre> isn't there a known bug similar to these one related to i915 driver ?
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: same to you, that's a  community re spin by the looks of it not an offical build,  you should contact the developer about your issues though
<RomainCayre> I think the developer won't be able to help me on these, it's not related to the z3735 patch
<YeOldHinnerk> I upgraded yesterday to 20.04. Now nextcloud stays blank, when I open its webpage. Where to start looking?
<YeOldHinnerk> Apache is working.
<RomainCayre> it's related to i915 video driver :/
<ioria> RomainCayre, what's the graphic card exactly ?
<sebsebseb> RomainCayre: what card is that for niviida ?
<YeOldHinnerk> Or should I ask this in ubuntu-server?
<ioria> RomainCayre, lspci -nnk
<RomainCayre> https://pastebin.com/HEwkAZQ4
<ioria> RomainCayre, you can try a custom xorg.conf : mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  ; nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-intel.conf
<ioria> RomainCayre,  and try this :  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sVnPdjrpXv/
<RomainCayre> ok, then I reboot without nomodeset, right ?
<ioria> yep
<xplx> can anyone tell me why this config https://pastebin.com/Cr32xEKZ  kills my outgoing ?
<xplx> v20.04
<RomainCayre> no, same problem
<ioria> RomainCayre,  this : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FJNZcXShVW/
<RomainCayre> it starts the X server, it works for a few seconds, then the screen turns off
<ioria> ah
<Ravisankar> hi, i installed "Light" browser (rpm package) using alien.... but after the execution... i couldn't access (i dont know how to open) the browser "Light"
<ioria> RomainCayre,  turn off ... how ? can you switch to a console tty ?
<RomainCayre> no
<RomainCayre> when it turns off, the gui is still responding because i hear the sound effect when i use the volume up button
<RomainCayre> but the screen is off
<RomainCayre> it doesn't happen with nomodeset, but i don't have the screen rotation
<RomainCayre> and if i press Ctrl + Alt + F?, nothing happens
<Ravisankar> i downloaded the rpm package for the "Light" browser from "https://sourceforge.net/projects/lightfirefox/"
<Ravisankar> can we really install rpm packages in ubuntu using alien... if no how to remove the software which i installed using alien?
<Walex> Ravisankar: sort of, mostly, sometimes. 'alien' converts an RPM archive to a DPKG archive; since at the core of both is a 'cpio' or 'tar' bundle of the file packages the conversion is possible. The problems are dependencies and pre/post scripts
<Ravisankar> Walex actually i ran this command sudo alien -i <light_browser>.rpm, but after that i don't know how to open the browser
<ioria> RomainCayre,   found an archlinux post suggests the culprit is  a service : systemd-backlight;   you can disable it  with  : systemctl mask systemd-backlight@.service
<RomainCayre> so I can do this with nomodeset, then if I reboot this service is disabled, right ?
<ioria> yep
<RomainCayre> ok, i try it :)
<Walex> Ravisankar: try 'dpkg -S /light'
<blurkis> Do Ubuntu nowadays keep an upstream Gnome? I remember vaugly that some years ago they tailored with it a bit?
<Ravisankar> Walex dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /light
<Walex> Ravisankar: then try 'dpkg -S light'
<CarlFK> is there something I can do to temporally disable auto screen lock?  so that I can leave it playing videos in a loop and not have to wake it up every so often
<Walex> blurkis: Unity was a GIU derived from GNOME, but Ubuntu have left it behind and now they use upstream GNOME with an Ubuntu theme
<Ravisankar> Walex it gave hundreds of lines as output
<coconut> any reason for why my commands i did run yesterday in terminal are not part of the history file?
<Ravisankar> ubuntu-mono: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status/16/weather-few-clouds-night-130.svgubuntu-mono: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status/24/xfce4-mixer-muted.svgubuntu-mono: /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light/status/22/indicator-keyboard-Cs-3.svg
<StatelessCat> Hey
<Walex> well, somewhere there is probably what you seek
<Walex> Ravisankar: also try 'dpkg -l "*light*"'
<RomainCayre> no, it doesn't change anything
<CarlFK> coconut: if you open 2 terminals, they step on each other
<Ravisankar> Walex how to uninstall it?
<coconut> CarlFK, meaning?
<ioria> RomainCayre, i see. I can't be of any help then; remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-intel.conf  and systemctl unmask systemd-backlight@.service
<RomainCayre> ok, thank you very much anyway :)
<ioria> no prob ; i post you the link : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=193504 RomainCayre
<coconut> CarlFK, can i change that?
<Ravisankar> Walex hi.. did you mention something... actually my internet connection has stopped... so i did re-login... the browser window shows 3 notifications but i couldnt see text
<Walex> Ravisankar: BTW you should be using a regular IRTC client.
<sazawal> Hi all, elementary question, but why the thumbails of media files (music and video) not appearing in Nautilus. Tried deleting .cache/thumbails/fail, refresh, touch and nautilus restart. Nothing worked so far.
<Walex> Ravisankar: to remove it you need to know with which name it was installed.
<Walex> Ravisankar: try 'dpkg -l "*light*"' to list all installed packages with "light" in their name
<sazawal> I am using Ubuntu 20.04 with Gnome Wayland/Xorg.
<Walex> sazawal: what do you mean by "thumbnails"?
<sazawal> Walex, I meant thumbnails in Nautilus file manager.
<sazawal> That is the small file preview.
<Walex> sazawal: how do you expect sound file thumbnails to look like?
<Ravisankar> Walex sure i will install one irc cline... below is the link to see the output for the command dpkg -l "*light*"
<Ravisankar> https://pastebin.com/zWVsmriy
<Walex> please don't use pastebin.com but rather paste.ubuntu.com which is the default for the 'pastebinit' command
<Walex> Ravisankar: so from that output what is your best guess as to package name?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: elementary is not a supported ubuntu derivative
<sazawal> Walex, The music files on my system for example are tagged with an image. These images appear when the file is played in a music player. The iamges also appeared in the Nautilus of earlier Ubuntu versions. Similarly the images in the video files.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, lol. elementary not as in Elementary OS, just "elementary question"
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: ah a general question, right
<Ravisankar> Walex i think this is the package name "ii  light          47.0-2.20160 amd64        "Light 47.0""
<Ravisankar> light is the package name
<Walex> sazawal: I am not sure what you mean by "tagged", thumbnails as a rule have to be created. Look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/199110/how-can-i-instruct-nautilus-to-pre-generate-thumbnails
<Walex> Ravisankar: that's indeed rather likely. You can ask DPKG to list the contents of that package with 'dpkg -L light' and that will tell you where the executable is.
<Walex> Ravisankar: it is unlikely to work, but anyhow to uninstall use 'dpkg --purge light'
<Walex> sazawal: also check out https://developer.gnome.org/integration-guide/stable/thumbnailer.html.en
<Ravisankar> @wal
<Ravisankar> Walex thank you...
<sazawal> Walex, Yes they get created by default unless manually tagged. The manual tagging was recognized by nautilus before. So I tagged music files using easy-tag or exaile music player. The video files for example can be tagged using mkvtoonix. They were recognized before in Nautilus, and the video files without a tagged image were thumbnailed by default, but not anymore.
<sazawal> Walex, Let me check the links
<Walex> sazawal: probably a setting somewhere has changed. You may want to ask in the #GNOME channel
<Walex> my impressions so far is that ULTS 20 has a lot of changes
<sazawal> Walex, Alright, thanks
<aerialls> Hello! I've a small question regarding the new live installer using subiquity and autoinstall on Ubuntu 20.04. I tried to fully automate the process with an user-data file but the default LVM logical volume is sized at 3.9G and I don't find how to automatically resize it to use all space available in the disk. Nothing in
<aerialls> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls/ConfigReference#storage. Am I missing something? Or is this even possible? Thanks a lot!
<tomreyn> aerialls: so far the design principle the installer seems to follow (this is my personal interpretation) is to keep things simple and to (only) provide the foundations necessary so that specific configurations can be achieved post installation without a need to carry out additional reboots.
<tomreyn> i.e. you'd probably need to script this on your own.
<tomreyn> see late-commands
<aerialls> Thanks! I'll do that for now!
<dadestroyer> when i plug in my headset the sound is playing through the microphone and when i speak into the headphones it acts as a microphone. is this a computer hardware issue or software?
<tomreyn> aerialls: actually, with an action-based config https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls/ConfigReference#action-based_config you can apparently specify a layout which is to be applied by curtin https://curtin.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/storage.html - LVM example at https://curtin.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/storage.html#lvm
<tomreyn> aerialls: note there is also #ubuntu-server (which may be the better place to ask questions about the serverr installer)
<aerialls> Thanks a lot tomreyn, I'll look at this!
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<GWM> So I'm trying to make a ubuntu-server 20.04 template, but the installer keeps crashing on me, the syslog indicates it doesn't like the sizing on some partitions, but I did use the guided LVM setup
<tomreyn> GWM: there is #ubuntu-server (which may be the better place to ask questions about the serverr installer)
<tomreyn> try providing more details on your setup, environment, and any logs, too
<yolan> can someone help me with mongodb ?
<yolan> so I have it apparently running
<yolan> but I don't know from where
<MWM> is there a problem with docker + eoan ?
<MWM> docker stopped working for me and I reinstalled using the instructions on the docker page,  but dpkg is complaining about docker-ce ?
<takov751> I have a question regarding snap LXD USB passtrough . Yes its really specific ,but crucial problem
<longkhoaito> Hello
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> need to install a package and purge some others on an installation I can only chroot into right now
<deadrom> possible?
<deadrom> i tried sudo chroot /old and then ran aptitude, gave me: could not resolve de.archive.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> deadrom: you need to mount bind some stuff
<EriC^^> "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /old$i; done" should do it for you
<EriC^^> (to be run outside of chroot)
<deadrom> EriC^^, ah, resolv.conf symlinks to /run. ok, thanks
<EriC^^> yes, np
<deadrom> works, yay. something different: can I uninstall plymouth? the boot loader bonnet nobody needs
<deadrom> lightdm depends on it, so remove plymouth doesn't work. can I permanently disable it?
<egrain> how to search for packages in the terminal? dpkg search or something, right?
<nael_n> egrain: apt-cache search
<tomreyn> egrain: or just:   apt search    (apt is the higher level utility, dpkg the lower level one)
<StevenJayCohen> apt search gimp
<egrain> apt is waht i needed. i wanted to version number.
<egrain> thanks a bunch you two.
<egrain> oh, 3.
<CrazySam> I have an icon of my home folder on desktop. How do I get rid of it? It says it can't be removed.
<StevenJayCohen> Open Tweaks,  go to Extensions, Find Desktop
<CrazySam> Gnome Tweaks? Not sure if I have that, will check.
<CrazySam> Not sure how it got there in the first place. But... properties dialog says it's of type Folder. Parent folder is /home.
<StevenJayCohen> Yep, it's your home folder. You can change that in Gnome Tweaks (easy to add)
<CrazySam> OK, will check it soon. I'm upgrading packages now. But I don't have Gnome Tweaks installed atm.
<StevenJayCohen> guessing you will soon ;-)
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> still struggling to get an old 18.04 to work on new old hardware.upgrade to 20.04 no option at present, has a bug in Wacom, I need Wacom
<deadrom> I came from nvidia k1100 and now am on Radeon HD 7750. installed xservers radeon and ati, purged all nvidia packages
<deadrom> still no X.
<deadrom> I think it's the wrong amd driver, Xorg log says driver for (up to HD 6 series)
<deadrom> am on a cli irc client, can someone say anyhting so I see if i am connected at all ? :)
<coconut> deadrom, test
<deadrom> coconut: thanks
<deadrom> can I in 18.04 still write an xorg.conf?
<Kon> deadrom: Check to see if Mesa is installed. dpkg --list |grep mesa-common-dev
<deadrom> Kon: yes, it's there, and a whole bunch of other mesa packages
<deadrom> I noticed neither radeon nor ati nor amdgpu are in the lsmod list
<deadrom> so for some reason the module seems not to have loaded.
<tomreyn> Radeon HD 7750 (Cape Verde Pro) is GCN1, should probably use the radeon driver
<tomreyn> unless you have it blacklisted the radeon module should have been loaded automatically at boot.
<deadrom> modprode radeon says: ERROR no UMS support in radeon module!
<tomreyn> you have booted with "nomodeset" or "radeon.modeset=0"
<tomreyn> cat /proc/cmdline     tells you which kernel parameters were passed during this boot
<deadrom> tomreyn: oh yes, I manually added nomodeset and nosplash, that caused some issues.
<deadrom> yes I have nomodeset currently. so better reboot without, huh
<tomreyn> what you described originally already sounded like you overcomplicated things
<deadrom> tomreyn: how so?
<tomreyn> "installed xservers radeon and ati", normally those which are available on your release would already be installed, i think
<tomreyn> and it sounded like you were looking for downloadable third party drivers on the web
<tomreyn> you shouldn't need to do that
<tomreyn> or maybe i misinterpreted
<deadrom> tomreyn: nope, weren't.installed on an nvidia machine, so I guess 18.04 decided not to install those then
<deadrom> but-- I wouldn't know, I just saw it wasn't there
<tomreyn> so it's good you installed the X drivers then
<deadrom> the other issue is I'm on wifi right now since I can't get a connection on the mobo built-in rtl8168, even after installing the r8168-dkms package which built the driver... any advice on that?
<tomreyn> just reboot without nomodeset after removing all remainders of nvidia and any graphics driver blacklists added by the nvidia driver or yourself.
<deadrom> blacklists, good point...
<tomreyn> the nvidia driver also places a fixed configuration file somewhere below /etc/X11 i think
<CrazySam> StevenJayCohen: installed, "show the personal folder in the desktop" disabled, done. Thanks!
<deadrom> tomreyn: at least no xorg.conf
<tomreyn> deadrom: just in case you really can't get it working with the radeon driver (or you did, but you want to try using the newer amdgpu driver afterwards, but only then) you can try loading the amdgpu driver instead using this   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AMDGPU#Specify_the_correct_module_order
<tomreyn> but do try radeon hard first
<tomreyn> this should be a Southern Islands (SI) card
<nael_n> I want to enable desktop sharing (VNC) to provide tech support for my dad. I can currently only ssh to my user on his machine, so I do "ssh -X me@host", then "sudo -i -u dad", transfer the X credentials as necessary ("xauth add ..."), and fire up "gnome-control-center". In the "Sharing" tab, whenever I try to toggle "Screen Sharing" to "on", I get
<nael_n> this on the standard error instead: "Failed to enable service vino-server: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.Sharing was not provided by any .service files"D-Bus again. It constantly complains whenever I run graphical applications over ssh -X, unless it's something trivial like xlogo. Does that
<nael_n> mean that ssh -X is not sufficient?
<deadrom> tomreyn: southern islands is correct. I got radeon and ati xservers installed, should I rather leave the system to choose or write a small xorg.conf?
<grawity> rather, I think it means just setting $DISPLAY and xauth credentials is insufficient
<grawity> be sure to set XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/run/user/$(id -u dad)
<Aktive> th new release, lts  is really cool
<Aktive> but you guy gotto get rid of the photos, theyre really crap
<Aktive> needs new better
<DocPlatypus> Anyone have any idea why I would lose sound going from 18.04 to 20.04? Sound settings now just show "dummy output"
<Aktive> I dont know
<nael_n> grawity: will try, brb
<DocPlatypus> where to begin to look for the source of the problem?
<grawity> hrm my laptop with Vino enabled is unreachable
<grawity> I hope it's not on fire
<deadrom> reboot now... wish me luck
<tieinv> Aktive what photo's are you refering to?
<mindbender1> My network manager vpn client stopped connecting to my SoftEther VPN service hosted on AWS since two days now. I think it started after I did a general update
<mindbender1> I'm still able to connect from my phone to the VPN service
<Deano59> hi, sorry to be a pain. I want to download sabnzbd 2.3.9 from their PPA but ubuntu has got 3.x in ubuntu's repo. what can I do to make it download from the PPA?
<mindbender1> I have looked at syslog but can't really decipher the root cause. I need help
<Aktive> how can I make my mouse faster, sensitivity
<Deano59> anyone~?~
<Deano59> even though I added the PPA, it's only showing the ubuntu repo package...
<EriC^^> Deano59: did you run sudo apt-get update after adding the repo?
<Deano59> EriC^^, it states it's from the repos and not the ppa...
<Deano59> sabnzbdplus/focal,focal 3.0.0~0git20200408+dfsg-1 all where it should be 2.3.9 from the PPA>.../.
<Deano59> but yes, I did try.
<EriC^^> Deano59: it's cause apt takes the newest version it can find, you can use sudo apt-get install <package>=<version here> to get a certain version
<shibboleth> https://jatan.blog/2020/05/02/ubuntu-snap-obsession-has-snapped-me-off-of-it/ <--- hggdh, oerheks : i told you this would happen
<Deano59> EriC^^, ?
<Deano59> it doesn't list the version
<Deano59> only 3.x from the repos and not the PPA
<Andrio> Hm
<shibboleth> also: https://www.debian.org/security/2020/dsa-4671 <--- so now there are three code execution vulns in bionic vlc, two of which have been there for a year
<Andrio> It's possible my installer was crashing because I had a dead hard drive
<pa> hi , so i had this problem in 19.10 i still have in 20.04: wifi on X1 carbon doesn't work properly. After a while it stops working. when that happens dmesg starts vomiting errors like "iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x0." and then a dump of something (the firmware?)
<pa> on software updates, under additional drivers, i still have intel Cannon Point LP CNVi [Wireless AC] and below "device is not working"
<pa> and there's an option, greyed out, to use iwlwifi driver backported from somewhere, but i cannot choose it
<pa> noone? i mean, this is intel chipset, i suppose a few folks should run their system on similar platforms..
<Aktive> how do I g increase my mouse sensitivity? I already got it max. Or how do I increase dpi ?
<deadrom>  the saga continues... "Failed to start Light Display Manager" and "Failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with system changes"
<deadrom> what do I do about this "available GPUs" thing?
<tomreyn> deadrom: radeon and ati xservers? i'm only familiar with the xserver-xorg 2d graphics server.
<irate> is there a command to specify a name server that will be forgotten on reboot?
<tomreyn> deadrom: you should not need to write an xorg.conf, there should not need to be any on disk, it is automatically generated in memory by Xorg during startup.
<tomreyn> deadrom: ubuntu uses gdm3 by default. is there a reason you're preferring lightdm?
<basedmeezus> so guys got a weird request and not sure if this is the right place to ask. Basically i want to disable all mouse inputs except for clicks, where would be the best place to ask this?
<deadrom> tomreyn, I got it working by a fancy way: I installed gdm3. it seems lightdm is borked, though I have no idea why.
<tomreyn> deadrom: i'm not familiar with the "Failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with system changes" message. i also don't think lightdm is generally broken (i'd just go with the defaults unless there are reasons not to).
<pa> do i need linux-firmware?
<tomreyn> pa: does all of your hardware work fine, do you worry about firmware vulnerabilities?
<pa> tomreyn, no, wifi does not work fine
<pa> stops working after a while
<pa> see above
<tomreyn> then, maybe, you need it.
<pa> ok i added, i suppose i need to reboot
<tomreyn> uninstalling it is simple
<CrazySam> Is apt-get deprecated?
<tomreyn> CrazySam: no
<tomreyn> pa: yes
<CrazySam> Why not?
<tomreyn> pa: reloading the kernel module should suffice.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: why would it be?
<CrazySam> tomreyn: because apt does the same thing?
<tomreyn> CrazySam: no, apt-get s scriptable, apt is not guaranteed to be.
<tomreyn> apt moo | cat
<JoeLlama> moo
<CrazySam> tomreyn: I don't know about that.
<tomreyn> CrazySam: that's ok.
<CrazySam> So apt-get is scriptable and guaranteed to be?
<tomreyn> CrazySam: run the above command and ignore anything starting from and including the ears
<tomreyn> or horns
<CrazySam> apt moo | cat ?
<CrazySam> I don't know, but my understanding is that apt and apt-get are pretty much the same. I constantly find web content where people are using one or the other.
<CrazySam> apt is to apt-get what adduser is to useradd, no?
<CrazySam> I say get rid of it, and port whatever is missing in apt from apt-get.
<CrazySam> Or rely on something more low level like... I don't know... dpkg? For your scripting needs?
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<paul1us> hello all :)  I have a question regarding changing the system language on 20.04. I do not find that setting in the Language and Region. I can change between different types of English. Does anyone know how to change that?
<tomreyn> paul1us: there's    Settings -> Region and Language (where you can both manage installed languages and preferred input source languages). there's also     sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales    and the LANG and LANGUAGE and LC_* environment variables (run "locale" ot see their settings, nothing that they can differ for the general system and your user account).
<tomreyn> since you understand english, i'd recommend leaving the general system language set to english and just to set your users' to your primary language.
<tomreyn> this way you can still get english language error messages in a terminal easily (which can help in support scenarios) but you got a localized GUI.
<MannyLNJ> Am I missing the setting or is it not possible. Ubuntu 18/04 on the laptoip screen I want to have it at 200% increase and on an attached monitor I want it at 100% I can eoither set both toi 100% or both to 200% when I extend the display
<paul1us> tomreyn thank you for the answer. it would make sense not to change the system language and only to change the primary language(I did not think of that before). the issue is that I am not able  to do so from the GUI in Region and Language. I do not see an option to install the language  or anything like that. I can do so for the keyboards but not
<paul1us> the system/primary languages
<paul1us> soooooory, I am not so clever...... i missed it but now I think I found it :)
<paul1us> thank you once more for answering and for the tip about the primary language
<tomreyn> it's not super obvious, i got puzzled initially, too.
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ: your graphics hardware and driver are?
<tomreyn> and graphics server (Xorg or Xwayland)? it's probably not possible, but there can be some 'hacks'.
<tomreyn> upgrading to 20.04 may help there
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, It's a Dell Inspiron 15 7000 laptoipo and an Acer Monitor on HDMI. According to dmesg there is an Intel video card and a Nvidia card
<Annigo> Hello. How to install older versions of PHP on Ubuntu 20 Focal Fossa? It comes with PHP 7.4 only, Ondřej Surý's PPA for Focal is also only 7.4.
<Annigo> Adding his PPA for bionic (18.04 LTS) to apt sourceseems to work, but then 7.4 cannot be installed - unmet dependencies and broken packages errors show up.
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, I believe it is xorg
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, when I go into Sofytware & drivers > Additional Drivers it  shows I am using X.org X Server
<tomreyn> MannyLNJ: if you're using the proprietary nvidia driver there then i don't know whether it's possible, my guess is not. if you're using i915 and nouveau open source drivers, then you can try the hacking with XWayland, but i would rather recommend upgrading to 20.04 then (which is not supported, yet, but possible if you supply -d to do-release-upgrade).
<MannyLNJ> tomreyn, I will try the update to 20.04
<econdudeawesome> Hi all. I am on Ubuntu 18.04 and am getting a weird error (https://pastebin.com/sJimkpDx) -- can't upgrade or dist upgrade. WHats going on?
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: this actually suggests you're on "disco"
<tomreyn> !disco | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<tomreyn> econdudeawesome: use    lsb_release -sd   to check what you're at
<econdudeawesome> Weird.
<econdudeawesome> well, that could explain why I'm having issues. 19.04 is EOL then --- is there a way to upgrade out of an EOL distro?
<econdudeawesome> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<econdudeawesome> And there it is :) THanks uboottu!
<tomreyn> ubottu: say thanks
<tomreyn> bad bot.
<econdudeawesome> I <3 ubottu
<Annigo> Hello. How to install older versions of PHP on Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Focal Fossa? It comes with PHP 7.4 only, Ondřej Surý's PPA for Focal is also only 7.4. Adding his PPA for bionic (18.04 LTS) to apt sourceseems to work, but then 7.4 cannot be installed - unmet dependencies and broken packages errors show up.
<ioria> Annigo, i see other versions  for 20.04  : am i wrong  ? https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+index?batch=75&memo=225&start=225
<tomreyn> Annigo: the ppa you mention seems to provide several php packages for Ubuntu 20.04 "focal": php5.6, php7.0, php7.1, php7.2, php7.3, php7.4 - the developer who maintains and supports it also provides documentation on how to use it, as well as accepting donations and offering commercial support.
<econdudeawesome> thanks again for the help all. Back on track.
<Annigo> ioria & tomreyn : He provides versions that are not EOL on systems that are not EOL. Everything before PHP 7.4 was EOL at Ubuntu 20.04's release, so they are not available for it. However, for bionic (Ubuntu 18.04 LTS) versions from 5.6 to 7.4 included are available. Adding source from bionic seems to work, but I get an error when trying to install
<Annigo> PHP 7.4 after adding the source. If I had to guess, there's some collision between Ubuntu default sources and those added
<Annigo> Here's "apt-cache policy php7.4" result: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xX8X4ZPpdP/
<psionikal> Greetings everyone. I'm having trouble with a simple script that toggles key repeat on and off.
<tomreyn> Annigo: generally, PPAs are not supported here, which is why i pointed out where you can get support with this PPA. had you read their documentation you'd know you're not meant to mix ubuntu's and their php packages. apart from that you should really not mix packages from different ubuntu releases (unless you're certain it's safe and they don't introduce apt dependency issues), but even then just adding another releases' apt source without also
<tomreyn> using apt pinning is a bad idea.
<psionikal> I don't wanna be a nusance, but... anyone?
<ioria> Annigo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231381/unable-to-install-php-7-3-on-ubuntu-20-04
<tomreyn> Annigo: php (upstream project) no longer supports those older versions, i can't tell how well ondrej manages to provide security fixes for those. anyways, with any php packages not in the ubuntu release you're running, you're on your own (or depends on 3rd parties to support you).
<tomreyn> psionikal: with scripting, the best place to ask is usually on the specific support channel for the scripting language in use.
<ioria> Annigo, have you run  apt update && apt full-upgarde ?
<tomreyn> psionikal: but then, too, you'll need to explain what the problem is.
<tomreyn> psionikal: that is, in code.
<psionikal> tomreyn: Which channel would that be?
<i7ch> hey guys. trying to upgrade my 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS (xubuntu), but somehow "# do-release-upgrade" tells me there is no available LTS ?
<Annigo> tomreyn: I know they are not supported, pointed that out. Ondrej doesn't support EOL versions either. Question was how to install older version and what I tried. :)  Those are for dev env, PHP doesn't follow sem-ver so there may be incompabilities between minor versions
<jmgb4> anybody know what ppa I need installed to get libleveldb1v5 on 20.04?
<Annigo> ioria: I tried only apt update, but the system was fully updated on release. Let me try
<ioria> Annigo, the answer is from 14 hours ago
<dreamcat4> hello it always annoys me that when upgrading all my 3rd part apt sources get disabled. can anybody here suggest a script that actively probes for the latest distro tag name for each source and updates my /etc/apt/ folder accordingly? surely it just requires some probing using curl etc.
<ioria> psionikal, what are you susing xset r off / on ?
<jatt> {Uptime} [20:33:14 up 5:43, 0 users] {Load average} [0.17, 0.26, 0.17]
<psionikal> ioria:Right now it's off.
<dreamcat4> for example if an apt sources file contains a line with the keyword 'eoan' (for 19.10), then replace that with 'focal' in the URL, check the return code, and increment to the latest available distro name accordingly
<tomreyn> i7ch: what it tells you is correct, there's no supported upgrade path at this time. there probably will be soon after 20.04.1 releases
<i7ch> hmm. 20.04 is not a LTS then?
<i7ch> cuz it say so on their website
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: ask yourself whats important for your system
<psionikal> i7ch: LTS releases are pitched every 2 years.
<psionikal> I'm pretty sure they are?
<StevenJayCohen> <i7ch "hey guys. trying to upgrade my 1"> It won't alert you until 20.04.1 is out. You can manually upgrade now though
<Annigo> ioria: Interesting, the PPA author did indeed add all those versions, which is against what he claims on the page, and against what was available just recently
<ioria> Annigo, sounds good
<i7ch> @StevenJayCohen, im trying to upgrade from 18.04.04
<psionikal> ioria: Any help with my script?
<Annigo> Guess Im in "luck". Nonetheless, what should I do if I need older version of something that is not available for specific OS release? Such knowledge may help
<ioria> psionikal, what is bash ?
<psionikal> Fine fine.
<ioria> psionikal, no, i mean what kind of script ?
<i7ch> i mean .. what I am missing? isn't the upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 justifiable?
<psionikal> Oh, my apologies.
<psionikal> It's an sh.
<ioria> psionikal, dash ; can you paste it ?
<ioria> brb
<tomreyn> !paste | psionikal
<ubottu> psionikal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: what kind of system do you want?
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: do you want stable, do you want early daily driver?
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: personal use? production? developing?
<i7ch> @lotuspsychje, if what you're lookin for is "stable", then yes, of course.
<pa> hi, what would be the "eoan-proposed" that the last message mentions? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1848921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848921 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlwifi firmware crashes intel 9260ac [8086:2526] subsystem [8086:0010]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<i7ch> shall i understand that 20.04 is not stable enough to be considered LTS?
<psionikal> Okay, I made my paste. Do I just post the link? If so then I guess this can go here. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pzvj9YSWzD/
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | i7ch
<ubottu> i7ch: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<i7ch> aha
<i7ch> thanks @ducasse
<lotuspsychje> i7ch: 20.04 is an LTS, but when you dont want to interfere with the first months of more bug fixes, we reccomend to await 20.04.1
<i7ch> that was what I was looking for
<i7ch> got it now :)
<ioria> psionikal, first use #!/bin/bash  not /bin/sh
<i7ch> i thought there might be something wrong on my part for not finding any LTS release
<jmgb4> Stupid thing... why was libleveldb1v5 remove in 20.04
<ioria> psionikal, the 2° line i guess is wrong
<Annigo> ioria: In speak of this, should script files have .sh extension if they have #!/bin/bash inside?
<pa> crazy that intel wifi is broken..
<ioria> Annigo, nope, it's aconvention
<ioria> *convention
<Annigo> I mean I know the extension can be any or none, but the convention is "sh" or should be something else specifically for bash?
<ioria> Annigo, sh is ok
<Annigo> Alrighty, thanks
<tomreyn> !discuss | jmgb4
<ubottu> jmgb4: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<jmgb4> tomreyn, looking to get it back, so thats a question ;)
<ioria> Annigo,  if [[  $(xset r) = "off"  ]]
<Annigo> I think the ping wasn't meant for me
<jmgb4> tomreyn, can find a ppa or way to bring it back in though
<Annigo> @ psionikal probably
<tomreyn> !proposed | pa
<ubottu> pa: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> jmgb4: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libleveldb&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<tarelerulz> my bluetooth does not work, It ask for the pin , says connected  blue the light flashes on the ps4 controller . What do you look for going about fix bluetooth? how find out , the usb  bluetooth device nice?
<tarelerulz> name
<kzar> Is it expected that Ubuntu 20.04 on a laptop doesn't suspend when the laptop's lid is closed?
<jmgb4> tomreyn, ok?
<StevenJayCohen> kzar: Install Gnome Tweaks, that can be changed there
<kzar> StevenJayCohen: OK, but what's the expected default behaviour?
<tomreyn> kzar: probably not expected. may be an acpi / firmware issue. you can configure it in /etc/systemd/logind.conf - see the logind.conf man page.
<tomreyn> jmgb4: that's what's available on focal, nothing else at this time. PPAs aren't supported here but there's a search you can use if you haven't.
<tomreyn> !ppa | jmgb4
<ubottu> jmgb4: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jmgb4> tomreyn, and back to what I said before, cant seem to find one that actually has it
<ioria> psionikal,   if [[  $(xset r) = "off"  ]]
<kzar> tomreyn: Yea, I see "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend" which I considered commenting there. But then I thought, perhaps this is expected or that Ubuntu is set up to suspend differently. Figured I should understand what the expected behaviour was before I started messing with stuff
<kzar> uncommenting*
<tomreyn> jmgb4: maybe the real question you need to ask is "why do i depend on this library and specific version of it, and should i?"
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: are you using stock gnome's bluetooth or blueman?
<tomreyn> kzar: no problem, the defaults are discussed on the man page.
<jeblad> I have a problem with sound and Bluetooth. It seems like the dongle use a bit to much current, and stops working. Rather fast it restarts, but pulseaudio and ALSA does not recover. Trying to kill pulseadio and force a reload of ALSA does not help. Any idea?
<jmgb4> tomreyn, Nah because I already know why I need that library, and why I need that version.
<tomreyn> jmgb4: very well. good luck then.
<tarelerulz> lots how do you know?
<kzar> tomreyn: logind's default are not necessarily Ubuntu's
<jmgb4> tomreyn, lol so you didnt have an answer for any of the questions? awesome. Not very fun or nice to troll
<tomreyn> kzar: Ubuntu's man pages are not necessarily upstream's
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: apt policy blueman
<tomreyn> jmgb4: i didn't troll, amongst other i pointed out what you can get support with here (and what not).
<tarelerulz> is the a gui lots?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 1652 kB, installed size 4936 kB
<jmgb4> tomreyn, So where did you say that library isnt supported? I must have missed it, please show me ;)
<tomreyn> jmgb4: you can re-read what i wrote, then you'll see. also, i'm a volunteer, like most here. i will help where i can or feel like. i no longer feel like in your case. good luck!
<jmgb4> tomreyn, Dont hurt yourself now.
<psionikal> I'm back people. I tried to make fixes to my code, added some vars, using shellcheck. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sRdJdvqrNn/
<tomreyn> kzar: but right, you have a point. purging and reinstalling would restore default configurations (but i assume you're aware of this - let me know if not so)
<tarelerulz> lotus, I do have that app
<tarelerulz> hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd failed with error  that is what I get with dmesg | grep -i blue
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: wich kernel are you on?
<tarelerulz> 4.19.0-6-amd64
<xplx> `back
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: lsb_release -a ?
<xplx> anyone good with iptables?
<tarelerulz> No LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	DebianDescription:	Debian GNU/Linux 10 (buster)Release:	10Codename:	buster
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: /join #debian please
<tomreyn> tarelerulz: or the channel of the debian derivate (that is not ubuntu) which you installed.
<tarelerulz> yes, Sorry on MX , I thought maybe it was close enough
<lotuspsychje> good luck tarelerulz
<tarelerulz> being truthful , How do you even find out what hardware is the bluetooth. I have usb bluetooth?
<tarelerulz> There is a lot of basic to bluetooth I have no idea where you even start
<lotuspsychje> tarelerulz: please join the proper channel for your operating system to continue support
<tomreyn> tarelerulz: we'll be happy to support your use of ubuntu here when you run ubuntu
<tarelerulz> Oh I have the same problem in Ubuntu as well
<tarelerulz> anyways thanks
<tarelerulz> I will be back
<ioria> !info libleveldb1d | jmgb4
<ubottu> jmgb4: libleveldb1d (source: leveldb): fast key-value storage library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.22-3 (eoan), package size 136 kB, installed size 389 kB
<jmgb4> ioria, ?
<jmgb4> ioria, Still looking for a ppa that has 1.5
<ioria> jmgb4, ah, i see
<jmgb4> ioria, It seems 18.04 has it.. same with 16.x... non existant in 20.04 though
<ioria> yep
<lotuspsychje> xplx: ##netfilter you can try
<jmgb4> ioria, There should be a ppa out there or a way to add the repo for 18.04 and grab it. Been looking for about two horus now and ready to give up.
<lotuspsychje> #netfilter sorry
<tarelerulz> I'm back, What are the basics of Bluetooth? How do you find out what hardware you using , firmware  and the between software?
<ioria> jmgb4, the 18.04 ver should works ( is should not say that)
<jmgb4> ioria, Yeah. Need ot find out how to add that ppa is all.
<ioria> jmgb4, nope ... i'am afraid you have to edit sources.list ; add the bionic main repo and install .... sigh
<jeblad> Any idea?
<jmgb4> ioria, Ill figure it out. Or just roll to another distro, not a big deal. This is all in esxi so its pretty easy to spin up another instance
<ioria> jmgb4, ok
<jmgb4> ioria, Dont want to but... \o/
<tarelerulz> I use bluetoothctl ,  the controller shows up , I get the mac but when I select the mac , it says not there
<tarelerulz> ps4 controller says pair and then it turns off
<doebi> i recently upgraded my ubuntu and now my chromium is all wavy and broken. I did some research an apparently its due to the snap version. How can i get rid of that snap shit and get my real chromium back? its a real deal breaker. sigh.
<klaasvakie> Hi, I have recently started playing with various snap packages in preparation for rolling out some select systems on 20.04. I have read https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date and I think the hold timers are sufficient for my use cases. One thing I can't find in the docs is how do I get notified when a new snap is available? Looks like "snap changes" and friends only  help you after the update
<ducasse> doebi: chromium is only available as a snap now, no supported way to get an apt package
<jeblad>  Assume nobody knows.
<fks> can anybody signup successfuly on https://www.subway.com/en-us/subwaycard  using "firefox browser"  (you can just put 555-555-555 as phone # and use fakeemail@gmail.com)
<pa> tomreyn, how do i enable proposed?
<tomreyn> pa: did you read the article ubottu pointed oyu to?
<doebi> the drawbacks of that chromium version are really no minors. history broken, various modern apps wont even start claiming my browser is not supported, generally slower in connection establishment and pageload
<doebi> google's chrome doesn't have these drawbacks. so an open-source project forces me to use the commercial counterpart of another os project.
<pa> well, yes, but i don't understand which of them are proposed
<pa> pre-release?
<ducasse> doebi: consider trying brave, they have a third party repo
<fks> can anybody signup successfuly on https://www.subway.com/en-us/subwaycard  using "firefox browser"  (you can just put 555-555-555 as phone # and use fakeemail@gmail.com and use fake name)
<Walex> fks: there are several sites where their JavaScript works only with Chromium-derived web engines...
<fks> what is the name of "chromium web engine"
<Walex> fks: also your question about web sites is not on topic here
<Walex> fks: Blink, which is a derivative of WebKit
<fks> i see
<fks> who invented webkit?
<pa> ok i found
<Walex> fks: Wikipedia has details about all those.
<pa> sadly there was no iwlwifi among hte update :/
<fks> is it true that  edge and safari also now use "blink"?
<Walex> sort of, and many sites are designed needlessly to depend on particular features of Blink.
<Walex> fks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_browser_engines
<xplx> is it possible to run animated wallpapers on 20.04 ?
<Walex> xplx: I guess yes if they are in SVG.
<xplx> i'm not so advanced, what os SVG?
<Walex> xplx: unless you mean programs that update the "root window", and that depends probably on whether your use Wayland or Xorg and which desktop environment
<xplx> Walex  something like this https://www.desktophut.com/neon-flowers-animation-live-wallpaper/
<Walex> xplx: most likely you are using GNOME 3 and it has animated wallpapers for GNOME Shell in GNOME-look.com or else look at this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2018/07/animated-wallpaper-background-ubuntu-18-04/
<tarelerulz> BCM920702 Bluetooth 4.0 , it says to have the firmware BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e8.hcd , it connects and pairs ect but it turns off and does odd things like saying pairing on the gui
<raccoon34> hi, could somebody help me in apparmor related things
<xplx> komorebi is not maintenaid anymore, last commit was in 2018
<LongLiveCHIEF> i'm using the disks application to restore image to a usb disk.  For some reason, after it's done writing image to the usb disk, The files finder shows the two partitions, but I can't see the mount.... until i actually click on the partition name in files finder
<devslash> I updated by ubuntu desktop install from 18.04 to 19.10 and now it hangs at a blank purple screen at boot up
<LongLiveCHIEF> (same behavior if using dd)
<raccoon34> can somebody give an answer for that question why apparmor/snapd restrictions don't work with ubuntu-paa mainline kernels?
<LongLiveCHIEF> why would files app show the disk as mounted when it's not mounted (and lsblk still shows it as removable)
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: i had the same issue, I think I changed one setting in grub and it fixed it
<devslash> what did you change
<ducasse> raccoon34: the mainline kernels don't have the ubuntu patches
<LongLiveCHIEF> or might have been a canberra thing?  can't remember
<flyback> ok on 2 seperate ystems now
<flyback> ubuntu server 18.04 and 20.04 have both decided the box uses uefi which is not even close to true
<flyback> too old
<flyback> is there a boot option to override that
<devslash> LongLiveCHIEF, how did you fix it
<LongLiveCHIEF> i'm trying to remember. it was a year ago
<LongLiveCHIEF> I do remember that I googled it, and the first result was the solution
<raccoon34> ducasse, can I solve this with an own compiled kernel?
<LongLiveCHIEF> 😏
<ducasse> raccoon34: if you apply the necessary patches
<raccoon34> ducasse: should I download those separately or just enable in menuconfig?
<LongLiveCHIEF> now i remember... it was gdm
<EriC^^> flyback: maybe the bios is booting the live usb in uefi mode
<flyback> how do I tell the livecd which mode to boot
<ducasse> raccoon34: you'd need to get them separately
<tomreyn> flyback: you don't , you instruct your mainboard firmware to boot in a specific mode (uefi/legacy bios) if it support both.
<EriC^^> flyback: that totally depends on the bios, but i think there should be some method to let the installer refrain from installing a bootloader, that way you could manually partition and later chroot and install grub-pc
<flyback> dude
<flyback> I know for a fact the poweredges are both pre efi\
<raccoon34> ducasse: thanks for the answers. Could you tell me where can these patches be found?
<flyback> ive installed legacy before
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: stop gdm sudo service gdm stop. then edit `/etc/default/grub` and change `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text", and then update grub with sudo update-grub
<flyback> it's the installer that is guessing wrong
<flyback> 16.04 was fine
<devslash> ah ok thanks
<ducasse> raccoon34: get the ubuntu kernel source package, they should be there
<EriC^^> flyback: is it a server iso or a normal desktop one?
<flyback> it's the server legacy one
<flyback> it's possible the issue is rufus made the usb wrong
<EriC^^> flyback: as i pointed out, there should be a method to instruct the installer not to do the last step of installing the bootloader, in the normal installer it's by launching it with "ubiquity -b" for instance
<flyback> oh I missed that line thx
<EriC^^> flyback: i dont think it has to do with rufus
<raccoon34> ducasse: arent those older than ver 5.5?
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: iirc it had soemthing to do with the upgrade not configuring the correct display manger
<EriC^^> flyback: who knows though, it's worth a try i guess
<ducasse> raccoon34: yes, but the patches might still work, or you'll need to make them work
<shinobi> The 20.04 live usb is not installing grub correctly on install. I just get a grub prompt. How do I correct this?
<flyback> yep
<flyback> it did it on a old laptop too
<flyback> it's defintely something amiss in the installer
<devslash> LongLiveCHIEF, i cant boot my pc so i dont know how i can do that
<flyback> rusfus unpacks the iso etc and asks you if you want it for uefi or legacy or both
<flyback> I think it's flipping a flag somewhere wrong
<flyback> ill figure it out
<EriC^^> flyback: i think if it was only providing uefi mode, it wouldnt boot cause you said your bios is pre-efi
<shinobi> flyback: I can boot the live CD but when I use it to install 20.04 onto the hdd, it doesn't install grub correctly and when I try to boot the system I just get the grub prompt.
<ducasse> raccoon34: the patches don't exist yet for later kernels, so it's the best you'll get
<shinobi> By CD, I mean a usb stick lol
<flyback> yeah that's the same failure
<flyback> grub fail
<EriC^^> i could be wrong though, i dunno if rufus actually would alter anything in the iso's kernel line or something, that'd be odd but *shrug*
<flyback> now it worked on the poweredge sc1430 cause that might have uefi but the 840 defintely does not
<devslash> i tried adding init=/bin/bash and systemd.unit=restore.target to the end of the line starting with linux in grub
<LongLiveCHIEF> <devslash "longlivechief, i cant boot my pc"> boot from usb
<devslash> i dont have one
<raccoon34> ducasse: thanks, this is a good start(ing) point. I have a compisitor-gpu-kwin related suspend-resume freeze what I try to solve somehow. > 5.5 kernel would be a good solution. I even tried to disable kwin composition in a systemdl shell script but I can't execute dbus commands for my user properly.
<EriC^^> shinobi: do you get a grub> or grub rescue> prompt?
<shinobi> So do I add that init line above to get to the OS
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: hold shift when grub is starting
<EriC^^> flyback: i'd try setting the rufus program to just make the iso legacy bootable and see if that helps, but likely you're going to have to see how you can disable the bootloader in the installation i think
<shinobi> grub>
<devslash> what dpes that dp
<EriC^^> shinobi: aha, try typing "insmod normal" then "normal" and see if it helps
<devslash> i already get the grub prompt
<flyback> yeah it's fine I will work it out, don't worry about it
<devslash> with ubuntu and windows
<LongLiveCHIEF> press e to edit grub config
<devslash> yea
<devslash> thats what i did earlier
<devslash> and i added init=/bin/bash to the end of the linux line
<devslash> riught ?
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do devslash ?
<devslash> recover ubuntu
<devslash> it wont boot after an upgrade
<EriC^^> from what?
<shinobi> EriC^^: There was no output from those commands. Do I just try and reboot now?
<devslash> just gets a purple blank screen
<EriC^^> shinobi: no, try typing "echo $prefix" and "echo $root" and see what it says
<EriC^^> devslash: try to boot without "quiet splash" and put "verbose" instead and see if it says where it hangs
<devslash> huh so i added rw init=/bin/bash and i get a kernel panic that it cant find the root device
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and edit the value to be "quiet splash text"
<devslash> i tried text that didnt make a difference
<EriC^^> devslash: or better yet with "debug ignore_loglevel"
<flyback> going to try deleting the efi folder on the stick
<devslash> nbothing seems to work
<shinobi> (hd3,gpt1)/boot/grub  and hd3,gpt1 respectively
<shinobi> EriC^^
<EriC^^> shinobi: that seems sane, what does "ls /boot/grub" show?
<raccoon34> ducasse: /or anybody else: any idea how can I run this properly from a pre-suspend shell script? sudo -u user DISPLAY=:0  qdbus org.kde.KWin /Compositor suspend
<EriC^^> any grub.cfg?
<tarelerulz> my controllar for the ps4 is light blue light run the command bluetoothctl and info mac and its say paired trusted
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: well once you've configured everything, then just run sudo sysstemctl start gdm3 to launch the gui
<tarelerulz> yes nothing uses it
<devslash> LongLiveCHIEF, not possible
<devslash> my system wont boot
<shinobi> Eric^^    error: file `/boot/grub` not found.
<EriC^^> shinobi: ah, what about "ls /" does it show a linux root fs?
<flyback> yeah I think when rufus modified the installer
<shinobi> efi/ System Volume Information/ $recycle.bin
<LongLiveCHIEF> actually it is booting, it's just not booting into your display manager becasuse you set it to boot into a shell with that whole init=/bin/bash change
<flyback> it's creating a situation where the automatic selection for legacy vs efi is getting mangled
<EriC^^> shinobi: ah it seems confused about the rootfs, that's the efi partition
<EriC^^> shinobi: try typing "ls -l" and see if it lists all the filesystems
<shinobi> error: invalid file name `-l'.
<EriC^^> flyback: could be, if you can write the iso in a raw way that'd be pretty good, like how linux has "dd"
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, try "ls"
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: so you need to make sure display manager is configured properly, then run a sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 (which will give an error because gdm3 isn't currently running), and then poweroff/poweron, which should cause it to boot correctly into gdm
<flyback> yes but there's an issue with that
<flyback> I need to modify it slightely to do install over serial
<mmx_in_orbit> can y'all help me getting a job in CLI to continue running after a CTRL+Z
<shinobi> It just lists all the block devices and paritions in the system. (There are quite a few.)
<flyback> the dd mode is isofs which is a read only fs
<mmx_in_orbit> i tried bg but jobs says ''Stopped''
<mmx_in_orbit> for the job
<devslash> LongLiveCHIEF, i dont undserstand
<devslash> how can i do that when my pc doesnt boot in the first place
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, how many hd3,gpt ones? you basically want to find the rootfs
<EriC^^> shinobi: "ls (hd3,gpt1)/" should list the first one's contents
<EriC^^> shinobi: you want to keep going til you find the linux one
<shinobi> 7
<shinobi> ah ok
<LongLiveCHIEF> devslash: when you press the power button, do you get an error that says: Can not find boot medium?
<devslash> no
<devslash> i get a grub prompt
<LongLiveCHIEF> then it's booting
<devslash> i select windows
<devslash> err linux
<devslash> then i get a purple screen
<devslash> thats it so no it doesnt boot
<shinobi> Eric^^ unknown filesystem
<shinobi> hmmm
<LongLiveCHIEF> it's booting, it's just starting up the way you want it to
<LongLiveCHIEF> there's a difference
<shinobi> 20.04 is still defaulting to ext4 for / partition, correct?
<LongLiveCHIEF> not starting up the way you want it to
<EriC^^> shinobi: yeah
<flyback> if this works I will have to email the author of rufus
<devslash> i got into a bash prompt
<devslash> mounted the root fs
<devslash> tried doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 and i get an error gdm3 is broken or not instaled
<devslash> is that what you meant about the error ?
<LongLiveCHIEF> no, it would be slightly different error I think
<LongLiveCHIEF> try installing it with apt
<devslash> shit
<devslash> time to reinstall i guess
<devslash> i dont know what else to do
<devslash> i dont think it can be fixed
<EriC^^> shinobi: any luck?
<flyback> EriC^^, thing  is on the 2 boxes without uefi but basic sata drives, even setting up for uefi still booted fine
<flyback> but this one has drives attached to sas controller and grub didn't like that
<EriC^^> how's it failing? in the installer it says there must be a efi partition?
<devslash> nothing works
<devslash> why are ubuntu upgrades so damned buggy
<timypcr> question if I want to output a command to text I would just run command >> output.txt and if I ran the same command it would append the second output to the same file. What if I wanted to add a few spaces between the first output and the second output, what would I do?
<cyveris> devslash: Do you have a specific issue that you want to troubleshoot?
<EriC^^> timypcr: im assuming you mean newlines?
<felco> timypcr this question depends on the shell you are using... you may have a better chance in the #bash channel
<devslash> cyveris, yea i upgraded ubuntu from 18.04 to 19.04 andf now i get a purple screen at boot and thats it
<devslash> and i cant seem to recover it
<timypcr> i'm using /bin/bash
<devslash> im about to wipe it clean and start over cause i dont think that theres anything i can do
<timypcr> but I'll check out that channel
<shinobi> Eric^^ No luck yet. I don't know what to do with the invalid filesystem
<timypcr> Eric^^ yes I mean newlines
<EriC^^> shinobi: gpt1,2,4,5,6,7 all invalid?
<devslash> do you know of anything else i can try before i srart a new instllation
<timypcr> i've posted in #bash but if anyone here happens to know feel free to post
<EriC^^> timypcr: you could do command >> /file; echo -e "\n" >> /file; command2 >> /file, btw if you also want any errors or std error to be outputted there you'd need to do ">> /file 2>&1"
<shinobi> My bad. I didn't realize you wanted me to try them all
<EriC^^> timypcr: if you want multiple newlines you could do echo -e "\n\n..." >>
<devslash> does anyone else knoe ehat can be done
<EriC^^> devslash: try to determine what the problem is, try booting without quiet splash and with "debug ignore_loglevel" instead
<devslash> i did
<devslash> gets a kernel panic
<devslash> cant find root fs but its there i can see it at the grub command prompt
<EriC^^> devslash: ok, try to add a rootdelay=40 to the kernel line see if it helps at all
<EriC^^> devslash: make sure everything is in order in fstab too, uuid's match and all
<MikeRL> Hmm. I've already installed Ubuntu 20.04 and customized it. Have backups. What is the optimal way to encrypt it alongside Windows 10? I do not want Windows 10 encrypted, it's slower in my experience even without encryption.
<shinobi> EirC^^ hd3,gtp7
<EriC^^> although i think fstab is used later in the process, i dunno
<MikeRL> I know of full disk encryption at setup, but I don't wanna lose all my data.
<blurkis> devslash: have you tried a different kernel?
<MannyLNJ> Ubuntu 20.04 When I do sdu adb devices  I get the message List of devices attached below that it says 0123456789ABCDEF	no permissions (user in plugdev group; are your udev rules wrong?); see [http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html] according to groups I am in plugdev  emanuel : emanuel adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare  assistance is appreciated
<devslash> yes i have burkis
<EriC^^> shinobi: great, try "set root=(hd3,gpt7)"
<EriC^^> shinobi: then set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<MikeRL> I also have several full partition backups on an external HD. If I did a full disk encrypt, can I restore the partition on top of the new encrypted one?
<MikeRL> I would assume not, but I'm not sure.
<EriC^^> shinobi: finally, type "configfile $prefix/grub.cfg" hopefully a menu appears
<MikeRL> And if I cannot restore a partition image, can I just use rsync to copy the files manually and overwrite them from live install media? Keeping weeks of customization is important.
<shinobi> Eric^^ It just gave me the prompt back. Should I modify the prefix to be ($root)'boot/efi/grub'
<devslash> time to install windows
<devslash> this is fcking rediculous
<EriC^^> shinobi: no, please try "ls /boot/" does it show files and dirs?
<devslash> every time i uograde ubuntu thres always something
<DocPlatypus> okay. still trying to figure out my sound and NetworkManager issues after upgrading to 20.04. just made a 20.04 install disk and I'm not having the same issues there (something really goes sideways when I have an external monitor plugged in with the install disk but that's another story, not what I'm trying to fix at the moment)
<shinobi> file `/boot/efi/grub/x86_64-efi/ls.mod' not found.
<DocPlatypus> does it matter that this install has been upgraded from 14.04 and 16.04 in the past as well?
<DocPlatypus> also what I have found so far: sox doesn't want to play files even when trying to bypass pulseaudio
<DocPlatypus> so it is not strictly a pulseaudio issue either
<DocPlatypus> going to try to do a complete reinstall of NetworkManager to see if that helps that issue
<flyback> if this doesn't work I am going to just reinstall 16.04 then run sysupgrade
<flyback> not worth the aggorvation trying to solve a installer issue on a box designed to just image a bunch of old hard drives
<flyback> and then be retired
<EriC^^> shinobi: do you still have the live usb of ubuntu? we could boot that and fix it from there
<shinobi> Eric: yes
<shinobi> I'll boot it
<DocPlatypus> okay, I may have fixed the NetworkManager issue
<MannyLNJ> Ubuntu 20.04 When I do sdu adb devices  I get the message List of devices attached below that it says 0123456789ABCDEF	no permissions (user in plugdev group; are your udev rules wrong?); see [http://developer.android.com/tools/device.html] according to groups I am in plugdev  emanuel : emanuel adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare  assistance is appreciated
<oerheks> MannyLNJ, no need for sudo,  i guess?
<oerheks> just 'adb devices' should work  as you are member of the plugdev group
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, my error in the postinmg I am doing sudo adb devices when I get that error
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, let me know once it's up and running
<oerheks> and? try without sudo?
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, No change. Same error
<oerheks> check that debugging via USB is on?
<shinobi> Eric^^ It's up
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, can't access USB debugging on the device because it's not fully working. I was not getting this error messge earlier today before I uppraded to 20.04 to resolve a different issue
<oerheks> MannyLNJ, err the android is not fully working, so you cannot set usb debugging?
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, correct. It's an old kindle that lost most of this partitons. It does boot into TWRP
<oerheks> oh, good luck.
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue then..
<shinobi> EriC^^ should I mount the root filesystem from the live USB?
<EriC^^> shinobi: yeah, mount it under /mnt
<shinobi> Eric^^ done. CHroot in?
<MannyLNJ> oerheks, before I did the system upgrade adb devices was working fine.  Dmesg does show the kindle as a USB storage device
<MannyLNJ> before I try anything else I'm going to boot into my other OS
<EriC^^> shinobi: yes, mount bind /proc /sys /dev /dev/pts and /run too
<oerheks> did you try adb kill-server and start it up again;~$ adb start-server
<flyback> worked
<flyback> pull the other sas channel
<flyback> so the only disk is the boot one
<flyback> so the efi goof is not the show stopper
<flyback> multiple disks was
<flyback> easy enough to just disconnect one channel when doing install
<EriC^^> flyback: ah great, good job!
<flyback> yeah it's a pain but it's worth it
<flyback> this is a project 20 yrs in the making
<flyback> trying to recovery lost bbs and irc logs
<flyback> from old hd's I kept around
<shinobi> EriC^^ special device bind does not exist
<flyback> these poweredge 840 and sc1430 have well tested sata and pata channels an ecc memory which is critical for this
<flyback> so even though it's taken over a  year to work out hw bugs worth it
<EriC^^> shinobi: try "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<flyback> since I decided to upgrade to 20.04 since I erased the internal disks because it had been crashed enough I didn't trust the existing fs
<flyback> resolved the crash issues
<flyback> literally wore out the molex plugs from swapping so many hd's
<shinobi> EriC^^ Is that from the chroot jail?
<EriC^^> shinobi: no, outside
<EriC^^> flyback: ah great, i've yet to test 20.04, hope it's good!
<flyback> yeah it seems to be so far
<flyback> I had to use 16.04 because one of the two data recvoery boxes used to be 32 bit only
<flyback> that's gone
<shinobi> Eric^^ OK. no output
<flyback> also a filesystem damage scan tool would only run up to 16.04
<flyback> I can put that in a vm so it's fine
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, chroot in, then type "mount -a"
<shinobi> Eric^^ OK
<EriC^^> shinobi: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link here
<flyback> yeah she booted, she's good
<flyback> ive imaged 50 out of 200 hd's so far
<flyback> I think I got 15 that are totally unreadable but I think I can 1/2 that for sure
<shinobi> https://termbin.com/kn26
<flyback> because I just imaaged identiical drives I can use for doner parts
<flyback> once I confirm they are properly imaged
<flyback> then I can get the broken ones running long enough to image
<EriC^^> shinobi: that all looks good til now, what about "cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> that's the file that is supposed to set the proper root and prefix
<EriC^^> (to later find and launch /boot/grub/grub.cfg)
<flyback> it's damn annoying it still does a fat32 partition for uefi install which doesn't even exist
<shinobi> https://termbin.com/5aan
<EriC^^> shinobi: i have a hunch that it might be booting in legacy mode somehow and not using the efi file, i recall one user having a similar problem and we ended up zapping his protective mbr i think to get his bios to finally boot right
<flyback> may just attach a monitor to the damn thing and do a local install and avoid the installer confusion
<p0indexter> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, lastly, type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" and "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<shinobi> Eric^^ Wasn't it on hd3 not hd5?
<EriC^^> shinobi: yeah, it was
<shinobi> Eric^^ OK I changed it. Reboot?
<EriC^^> also what's more or less pointing in that direction is the fact that 'ls -l' didn't work, iirc the uefi grub has that feature whereas legacy grub doesn't but i'm not 100% certain
<shinobi> Hmm I have legacy mode disabled
<EriC^^> shinobi: no, run the commands first, then we'll reinstall grub
<EriC^^> shinobi: he also did, we couldnt disable it from the bios from some reason
<shinobi> Oh didn't see those
<EriC^^> i think he had an mbr previously and converted to gpt, and it kept the mbr grub there
<EriC^^> and his bios kept booting that grub each time and prefix and whatnot would end up messed up
<shinobi> https://termbin.com/u206 and /caixp
<EriC^^> shinobi: ubuntu is on /dev/sdf7 right?
<shinobi> yes
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, try typing "grep efi /etc/fstab" and see the current efi uuid
<EriC^^> xxxx-xxxx
<EriC^^> i want to make sure it's using the same one in the bios as the one we inspected
<shinobi> ok
<EriC^^> cause there are 2 efi partitions
<shinobi> 051C-AB53
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, and "sudo blkid /dev/sdf{1,2} | nc termbin.com 9999"
<goldenjojo> HOw can I fix the sound on my machine; I try alsammixer and pavucontrol and wipe cache files but no there is no sound still
<shinobi> test
<EriC^^> termbin.com/test?
<shinobi> no I was just typing the paths, but then realized that irc thought it was a command
<shinobi> https://termbin.com/4ih4
<EriC^^> shinobi: ah, so ubuntu is using sdf2 from the uuid
<EriC^^> shinobi: but in the efibootmgr output, the partuuid is 135... which is sdf1
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, let's try to reinstall grub, hopefully it will put everything in order, and hopefully this is the issue causing the problem
<shinobi> UEFI is such a painl.
<EriC^^> shinobi: type "grub-install"
<shinobi> Is there a way to confirm if I'm using UEFI grub?
<shinobi> ah, it says it when I install
<shinobi> it's good
<shinobi> reboot?
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, type "update-grub"
<shinobi> what is the difference between the 2
<EriC^^> shinobi: grub-install is for the bootloader code, update-grub is for the grub.cfg (menu/entries)
<shinobi> ok. it's done
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, type "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999" to confirm stuff
<shinobi> https://termbin.com/akp8
<EriC^^> shinobi: also "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" to seal it from all places
<EriC^^> uefi entry looks good, using 89... as partuuid
<shinobi> and /pk98
<EriC^^> shinobi: all looks good, just finally see "cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg" is it hd5 or hd3? leave it as is for now
<shinobi> hd5
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type exit and try to reboot
<EriC^^> i think we might need to change it to hd3 if it doesnt work as you said
<shinobi> EriC^^ No Dice - I get the infamous grub prompt
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, try set root='(hd3,gpt7)'
<EriC^^> then set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<EriC^^> then configfile $prefix/grub.cfg
<shinobi> rebooting....
<shinobi> bingo
<EriC^^> what worked?
<shinobi> I'm in to 20.04
<p0indexter> what does unregged mean?
<shinobi> I'm going to reboot just to make sure it's good
<EriC^^> after typing those commands in the grub shell it booted?
<EriC^^> p0indexter: unregistered
<p0indexter> meaning the chan is unregistered?
<guntbert> p0indexter: no, it serves as a redirection target for unregged users
<p0indexter> hmmm though i was registered
<guntbert> p0indexter: yeah, there are some other reasons to redirect users as well - happens to everybody sometimes
<p0indexter> ok ty
<shinobi> EriC^^ I got to Ubuntu but when I rebooted I am back at the prompt. So I repeated the steps and I'm in the 20.04 install on hd3,gpt7
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, just to see something, when you first get the grub> , what does it say for "echo $root" ?
<shinobi> Eric^^ I'll have to reboot
<EriC^^> p0indexter: it happens to me too if the irc client joins #ubuntu quickly in the autojoin list, it tries to join before nickserv identifies me
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, if you want you could try to edit /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg right now and see if setting hd3 helps
<shinobi> it is hd3,gpt1
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> i thought you said hd5 earlier
<shinobi> It was
<shinobi> But we set it to gpt3 earlier
<EriC^^> yeah but grub-install should overwrite it
<EriC^^> im confused, i asked to run 'cat /boot/efi/......' you said it gave back hd5, right before the reboot
<shinobi> yes, but we had to set root up at the grub prompt to get in
<EriC^^> that's a temporary run time thing, doesnt affect any files
<EriC^^> anyways, so now it's hd3 and rebooting also gives grub> ?
<shinobi> yes, I have to change root = hd3,gpt7 every time
<shinobi> no boot menu
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok what's "echo $root" initially when you first boot
<shinobi> hd3,gpt1
<shinobi> I'm thinking I should boot to gpt7 and install and update from there
<shinobi> EriC^^
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, ill brb in 1min
<shinobi> Eric^^ I'm going to be away for a bit. Thank you for your help. I'll try to find you when I'm back, if you're available.
<EriC^^> shinobi: ok, for me it seems that modifying grub.cfg hdX doesnt make a difference, it uses the uuid to find the rootfs
<EriC^^> i think it might be the mbr issue
<EriC^^> shinobi: boot the live usb again, we can zap the mbr and recreate the protective mbr so we know it's not loading that if it exists
<MikeRL> Got booted out when VPN disconnected. Lost my nick for a few minutes so I could not join the channel.
<MikeRL> Does anyone know anything about complete encryption?
<MikeRL> I want to encrypt 20.04, and have partition backups. What is the best way to go about things? I also can copy with rsync as root to an external HD. I want to preserve my data.
<MikeRL> Posted a few hours back and I don't believe I got a response, so I figured I'd repost.
<EriC^^> you have 20.04 already installed on a hdd and you want to convert it to encrypted?
<MikeRL> Yes.
<sgt_chuckles> I recently updated my distro, and none of my apps appear in the app menu. Also search isn't working. Anyone else using pop_os 20.04 have this problem?
<MikeRL> Or if there was a way to reformat and keep my data.
<MikeRL> Rsync and GNOME Disks partition backup are reliable for me.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: data as in your home dir or all the apt apps and stuff like that?
<MikeRL> EriC^^, Everything.
<MikeRL> 20.04 is so fast I figure I can encrypt it. Makes the Yubikey I bought actually useful.
<MikeRL> Otherwise all someone needs is a live USB and they can get info.
<MikeRL> I also like being paranoid.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: i think you'll have to manually convert the install to encrypted, you'd need another hdd of same or more size, prepare the luks stuff and everything and copy over the stuff
<MikeRL> So Rsync?
<MikeRL> Rsync from my install to another HD? Have the external HD with me now.
<oerheks> rsync and grsync as gui
<MikeRL> Do you know the rsync command? I forget the structure. A command that preserves permissions and is 100% complete.
<grawity> `luksipc` can in-place encrypt a disk, although I don't know how to configure the initramfs to unlock on boot (and you still should have backups!)
<oerheks> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.6-2 (eoan), package size 133 kB, installed size 602 kB
<EriC^^> yeah that would work, but you'd need to prepare everything on the new hdd, luks, lvm, modify fstab/crypttab initramfs and other needed stuff i guess
<MikeRL> Have a backup done every other week.
<EriC^^> MikeRL: ^
<MikeRL> Or I could just rsync everything and do a setup.
<MikeRL> I think the installer method would be easiest. Would copying with rsync mess with the encryption?
<EriC^^> you mean install as usual but encrypted, then copy over your 20.04?
<MikeRL> Yes.
<MikeRL> I'm wondering what would be messed up or need to be changed.
<EriC^^> i guess it would work, but you'd still need to modify stuff it overwrote, such as fstab,initramfs, crypttab etc
<MikeRL> Etc?
<MikeRL> Do you know exactly what files need to be modified?
<EriC^^> MikeRL: plus you really need to make sure they're both in the same state, it sounds kind sketchy though tbh
<EriC^^> (apt and other stuff)
<EriC^^> MikeRL: why not look into grawity 's suggestion, seems simple enough and less headachey
<MikeRL> I'll search it up ASAP.
<MikeRL> I'll clone it from master and build. Versions on the site were outdated, so I went to GitHub.
<MikeRL> The readme says "cryptsetup-reencrypt" is more maintained and won't cause breakage to the same extent if any.
<MikeRL> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html
<davidsong> hi. how do I open the application search menu with the keyboard?
<davidsong> gnome 3 I think
<oerheks> windows + a
<davidsong> yay! thanks
<oerheks> check out the systemsettings keyboard shortcurts
<davidsong> is there an easy way to make this just the windows key by itself, like in every other desktop?
<davidsong> :+1: thanks
<MikeRL> Will return. Have to boot into live install to repartition.
<oerheks> davidsong, no. too many shortcuts are depending on it
<davidsong> you mean pressing meta and then releasing it without any other key? is that used by other apps?
<davidsong> or that it'll overwrite meta+char?
<roothorick> what package in 20.04 contains Python(3) bindings for GTK3?
<ahmedamerican> I need help with that please https://askubuntu.com/questions/1234562/ssh-to-server-behind-vpn-connection
<davidsong> bit quiet in here isn't it? I seem to remember this place being ridiculously busy, text flying up the screen with joins and parts etc. was that on a different network, or has something changed?
<davidsong> I'm thinking a few years back
<skidleydee> Hey everyone i installed 20.04 and after installing graphics drivers for a 1080ti it will not save the settings for my vertical monitor after a reboot any ideas?
<davidsong> skidleydee: sounds like a gnome3 issue. might wanna ask someone closer to that project
<davidsong> not that I'm redirecting you or saying you won't get help here, just an idea if nobody here can help
<skidleydee> no thats good direction i figured that would be what happened here
<davidsong> there should be some kind of wiki that documents dependencies for this sort of thing. I mean, xrandr will be in there somewhere, but what sets it or whether there's something higher level ... dunno
<tomreyn> 1080ti sounds like nvidia, sounds like probably proprietary drivers, in which case nvidia-settings would be to blame.
<roothorick> I just have a `monitorlayouts.sh` script with some hardcoded xrandr commands
<tomreyn> i assume skidleydee could configure it in the xorg.conf that nvidia-settings wrote.
<tomreyn> or write another script like yours
#ubuntu 2020-05-03
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> is there a ubuntu legacy channel?
<Bashing-om> Haris: explain "ubuntu legacy" .
<Haris> I have apache 2.4.7 on ubuntu 14.04 lts. I need mod evasive on it. its installed. but acting like its not enabled or not working
<oerheks> there has been thoughts about it, -legacy; support for eol versions, but no.
<Haris> I have a HTTP DDoS to mitigate
<oerheks> no support for 14.04
<Haris> mod_evasive is like its there but not working
<oerheks> try the security or pentest channels?
<tomreyn> pull network cable
<oerheks> that would be safe, yes.
<Haris> that's not funny guys
<Haris> there's pen test channels here?
<tomreyn> not in #ubuntu
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<flyback> it's not from rufus either
<flyback> that insist to do a efi and make a fat32 parition install appears to be a bug in ucuntu 18.04 and up
<flyback> if there isn't a way ti disable that crap I will just reload 16.04 and do a sysup
<flyback> this is rediculous
<flyback> also if I try to do lvm it bombs installing grub as well
<flyback> not that I need lvm or care
<tomreyn> who left you out of ##security containment?
<tomreyn> for many other poeple, it just works fine.
<tomreyn> something must be specific to what you're doing
<flyback> no I have seen it on 3+ machines now
<tomreyn> flyback: try some other method of writing the installation media
<flyback> I d id
<flyback> same shit
<tomreyn> three of the same machines?
<flyback> nope
<flyback> 2 laptops, 2 servers
<flyback> all predate efi
<tomreyn> and you're using which ubuntu installer image exactly?
<oerheks> the iso is hybrid, so if it writes an uefi part on it, that is not a bug.
<flyback> so it's setting up a boot system for hardware that does not exist
<flyback> genius
<oerheks> if you talk about the usb, yes, genius.
<flyback> heh
<flyback> sad and pathetic
<oerheks> if your system creates a efi part during install, it is not 'predate efi'..
<flyback> I been in the IT field almost 30 yrs
<flyback> it's my job to take apart hardware and troubleshoot systems
<flyback> poweredge 840 PREDATES EFI
<flyback> LATITUDE d830 predares efi
<flyback> latitude d820 predares efi
<flyback> hell i'll read out the bios image and run it thru binwalk and prove
<flyback> NO EFI CODE
<flyback> k thx
<oerheks> https://www.dell.com/support/manuals/de/de/debsdt1/poweredge-r840/per840_ism_pub/boot-settings    Title: Dell EMC PowerEdge R840 Installation and Service Manual (at www.dell.com) first sentence: "You can use the Boot Settings screen to set the boot mode to either BIOS or UEFI."
<flyback> it's not the r840
<flyback> genius
<flyback> this is a old core2xeon based system from 2008
<flyback> anything else?
<oerheks> *proest*
<flyback> this behavior didn't start till after 16.04 server
<flyback> BMCC
 * flyback smacks oerheks with a canadian
<flyback> !bmcc oerheks
<flyback> <corsehock> oerheks: BITE MY 'CANUCK', CANUCK!
<MikeRL> So I encrypted the system partition. But now it dumps me to GRUB and I don't know why.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: hey, we have soemthing in common - we also don'T know why. or what you're running, or how you installed. or what you installed.
<MikeRL> I was looking for the program.
<MikeRL> I used cryptsetup-reencrypt on /dev/sda6 (Ubuntu 20.04 install) and it wasn't previously encrypted.
<MikeRL> Did so from a live USB and the encryption succeeded without error. I followed the man page for the program.
<tomreyn> and this was the system currently running at the time?
<tomreyn> ah ok
<MikeRL> Yes
<tomreyn> hmm, did you update-initramfs afterwards?
<MikeRL> Nope.
<MikeRL> should have. don't know how to.
<MikeRL> Let me search it.
<tomreyn> you'd also need to edit /etc/crypttab
<MikeRL> My guess is I can chroot in.
<MikeRL> Edit it to what?
<tomreyn> you can probably chroot to it if you're running a 20.04 live system
<tomreyn> (possibly also with others)
<tomreyn> there's a man page for crypttab, i believe
<tomreyn> yes, crypttab(5)
<MikeRL> says error mounting after unlocking in disks.
<MikeRL> I did use the correct passphrase.
<tomreyn> i'd do it on the CLI, don't know the GUI tools well enough
<tomreyn> also, i like to know what went wrong
<Aktive> how do I make my mouse faster? I already have sensitivity to max. Or how do I increase dpi ?
<tomreyn> settings -> devices -> mouse & touchpad -> mouse speed
<MikeRL> Hmm. "mount: /mnt: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<MikeRL> I typed in "sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/"
<MikeRL> After fdisk -l. That shows the install
<tomreyn> you need to     sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt
<MikeRL> Oh thanks
<tomreyn> then      sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt /whereveryouwantit
<tomreyn> unless you have lvm in there or some other layers
<MikeRL> First one isn't being typed in correctly.
<tomreyn> is there a key stroke eating monster on your keyboard?
<MikeRL> I typed "sudo cryptsetup lukes0pen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt.
<tomreyn> this one is without using the force, luke
<MikeRL> was that a typo? no just using irc on phone. sucks
<tomreyn> just luksOpen
<MikeRL> will change to desktop
<tomreyn> and an upper case oooh, not a zero
<MikeRL> Bingo.
<MikeRL> Says already mounted.
<MikeRL> Disks must've done the same thing as the first command.
<tomreyn> so do you see at the mount point what you expect to see?
<MikeRL> "mount: /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt: can't find in /etc/fstab".
<MikeRL> More useful error than the GUI.
<tomreyn> you need to indicate where to mount to
<tomreyn> but then you just said it was already mounted?
<tomreyn> if so, "mount" would say
<MikeRL> I see nothing under mount.
<MikeRL> It appeared mounted. my mistake. Shows in nautilus. under other locations.
<MikeRL> but clicking it in disks and nautilus generates an error.
<tomreyn> looks like you're still working with gui tools
<MikeRL> Under mount command I see the Windows partition and a few MB partition I labelled ENCRYPT.
<MikeRL> Used cli as well
<tomreyn> what is a "MB partition"?
<MikeRL> few megabytes.
<tomreyn> ok sorry i really didn't get it, it's getting late
<MikeRL> That's fine.
<tomreyn> maybe you can share the fidsk - loutput?
<MikeRL> I did get a more detailed error from using the cli earlier, too. did you catch it?
<tomreyn> maybe you can share the    fdisk -l    output?
<tomreyn> which one do you mean?
<tomreyn> this? "mount: /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt: can't find in /etc/fstab".
<MikeRL> Yes.
<tomreyn> i had responded this: you need to indicate where to mount to - but then you just said it was already mounted? if so, "mount" would say.
<MikeRL> I thought it was mounted
<MikeRL> it was not.
<tomreyn> i see. so run what i suggested earlier:
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> then      sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt /whereveryouwantit
<tomreyn> replace /whereveryouwantit by an existing, empty directory
<MikeRL> Can I place it in mnt?
<tomreyn> in /mnt ? yes, if nothing else is mounted there
<MikeRL> mnt is ok.
<MikeRL> Similar error to GUI.
<tomreyn> "mnt" is not ok, "/mnt" probably is
<tomreyn> so you want to disclose this similar error?
<MikeRL> "mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<MikeRL> sda6_crypt did print with sudo fdisk -l
<tomreyn> and the exact command you ran was?
<MikeRL> sudo mount /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt /mnt
<MikeRL> The directory was empty as well.
<aaaardvark__> why is my do-release-upgrade on a 19.10 system not yet offering me 20.04 unless I do the -d switch?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: looks good. what's the output of  file -s /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<MikeRL> The cli and GUI errors even have very similar wording. but said wording is vague.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: with sudo please
<oerheks> it happens with 20.04.1 point release, i would wait
<MikeRL> "/dev/mapper/sda6_crypt: symbolic link to ../dm-0
<MikeRL> crap.
<aaaardvark__> oerheks: I get why my 18.4 instances are not offering it - my question is why does my 19.10 not offer it?
<MikeRL> Same output with sudo.
<oerheks> aaaardvark__, same reason, LTS gives a different upgrade path, by design
<tomreyn> MikeRL: that's ok. what's the output of   sudo file -sL /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt
<oerheks> go for the -d option
<MikeRL> At least I do have a 20.04 have from this week just in case. will get output.
<aaaardvark__> oerheks: I relaize I can do the -d option - my qiestion remains why I am not being offered the choice without the -d
<MikeRL> Give me a sec. can use hexchat.
<MikeRL> typing on the phone is a pita.
<tomreyn> sure
<aaaardvark__> I have spun up a KVM 20.04 and amd REALLY impressed how fast it boots compared to 18.4 and 19.10
<aaaardvark__> oerheks: but all docs I can find say that the 19.10->20.04 should be available by now
<oerheks> lots of development project need this pause
<MikeRL> Back.
<MikeRL> Output is "/dev/mapper/sda6_crypt: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=e690c737-9fbc-402c-ab8a-657cfe879a5e (extents) (64bit) (large files) (huge files)
<MikeRL> "
<oerheks> all the doc, like omgubuntu?
<oerheks> the iso is available for download.
<aaaardvark__> oerheks: yes - I know it is available, as I said, I spun up a KVM version and really appreciate how much faster booting is
<tomreyn> MikeRL: hmm, now i'm puzzles as to why this wouldn't mount with "mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt, missing codepage or helper program, or other error." unless /mnt doesn't exist, of course.
<tomreyn> *puzzleD
<MikeRL> "/mnt" in the live usb
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you could run e2fsck against it
<MikeRL> Against the unlocked partition?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: yes, /mnt on the live usb, should probably exist, and be writable, by root.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: against the unlocked partition but unmounted file system on top of this partition, yes
<tomreyn> use -f
<MikeRL> https://ibb.co/DYv92Q1
<MikeRL> Proof the folder exists and has the right permissions.
<tomreyn> pretty tiny proof, but yes
<tomreyn> though i have less trust in GUIs
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MikeRL> Should I specify any arguments?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> use -f
<MikeRL> Didn't know that bot.
<MikeRL> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<MikeRL> Even though it says unmounted already after typing in sudo umount /dev/sda6
<tomreyn> please show the full command you ran and its full output
<tomreyn> or re-run like this:   sudo e2fsck -fn /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<MikeRL> Will rerun.
<MikeRL> https://termbin.com/g1fp
<MikeRL> Looks like the size is off.
<tomreyn> the file system is larger than the container
<tomreyn> you may have lost some data
<MikeRL> How to go about fixing it? Well I got a backup.
<MikeRL> File system had a lot of free space on it, but I take it that doesn't guarantee anything.
<tomreyn> cryptsetup-reencrypt doesn't state it with as many uppercase characters as it probbaly needs to
<tomreyn> it doesn't ensure that the existing file system will still fit onto the encryption layer
<tomreyn> but obviously the resulting file system will need to be smaller than it used to be
<tomreyn> since the encryption layer also takes some space on the partition
<MikeRL> So, what is the next recommended move? I'm wondering...
<tomreyn> you can resize2fs the file system
<tomreyn> but i'm not sure it'll be happy to do this with a dirty file system
<tomreyn> actually it may not have the dirty bit set
<MikeRL> I'll run it with the -f option.
<tomreyn> is it needed, though?
<MikeRL> Uh oh.
<MikeRL> Failed.
<MikeRL> "resize2fs 1.45.5 (07-Jan-2020) resize2fs: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda6 Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock."
<tomreyn> busy? so it is mounted?
<tomreyn> what did you run?
<MikeRL> Nothing except what was told.
<tomreyn> /dev/sda6
<tomreyn> no one said /dev/sda6
<tomreyn> that's a partition containing a crypto layer
<MikeRL> Oh.
<MikeRL> It's supposed to be sda6_crypt, right?
<tomreyn> yes, in a different directory
<tomreyn> e2fsck and resize2fs operate on file systems
<tomreyn> sda6_crypt is the unlocked crypto layer containing a file system
<MikeRL> OK.
<MikeRL> So I tried that. But where would the directory be?
<MikeRL> Sorry I am not well versed with encryption on Linux. Or in general.
<tomreyn> <MikeRL> "/dev/mapper/sda6_crypt: symbolic link to ../dm-0
<MikeRL> Did see that in a command earlier.
<tomreyn> so you can either specify /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt or /dev/dm-0
<MikeRL> "ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo resize2fs -f /dev/dm-0
<MikeRL> resize2fs 1.45.5 (07-Jan-2020)
<MikeRL> Resizing the filesystem on /dev/dm-0 to 136758784 (4k) blocks.
<MikeRL> resize2fs: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to resize /dev/dm-0
<MikeRL> Please run 'e2fsck -fy /dev/dm-0' to fix the filesystem
<MikeRL> after the aborted resize operation.
<MikeRL> "
<tomreyn> !paste
<heitibd> hi
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you got muted for posting too many lines to the channel at a time. the mute will expire shortly
<heitibd> i need help! when i close lid i want my screen to lock. how to do that? Using 20.04 LTS
<tomreyn> MikeRL: use https://paste.ubuntu.com
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CyZX65G4FQ/
<tomreyn> (see /topic )
<tomreyn> so do what it suggests
<MikeRL> I could try running the suggested command next.
<tomreyn> with sudo
<MikeRL> It auto aborts.
<heitibd> anyone is there?
<heitibd> no one know how to make this work?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: details please
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/98KDDPBJ8Q/
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so i'm not sure how to handle this situation gracefully other than by copying this file system onto a a device that provides as much space as the file system thinks it is large.
<MikeRL> Verbose mode gives the same output.
<heitibd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<heitibd> i need help! when i close lid i want my screen to lock. how to do that? Using 20.04 LTS
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you can re-run without -y and continue, possibly breaking the file system
<MikeRL> Figured something out.
<heitibd> is this channel logged?
<MikeRL> It was auto-answering yes, Figured that out of the man pages.
<MikeRL> I don't think the command fixed it. I will give another paste.
<tomreyn> heitibd: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkSrHmrNgY/
<MikeRL> Could try replacing the superblock
<heitibd> tomreyn: how can i grep it?
<MikeRL> So what caused my error in short again? The partition was resized too small? The man page mentions that can be done to create another partition for the encryption keys.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: what you need to do is to resize the file system to match the size of its underlying layer, which has decreased due to adding the crypto layer in between
<MikeRL> Yeah no errors except the size thing.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you can specify a desired size when running resize2fs
<MikeRL> How do I go about it? It coughed up issues before. Try this time with /dev/dm-0?
<MikeRL> Is the default size in bytes?
<tomreyn> no, in blocks
<MikeRL> Is there a way to specify in bytes?
<tomreyn> the size returned by e2fsck is also in blocks
<tomreyn> so it should be easy
<tomreyn> sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt 136758784
<tomreyn> heitibd: you can download logs, then run grep on them, i guess
<flyback> there
<flyback> fixed
<heitibd> tomreyn i want to without download.. or if not possible how to download?
<flyback> just had to do a manual partition because the installer system incorrectely assumes it's a efi system
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xNCq9Y2DB4/
<MikeRL> Stuck in a loop. e2fsck -f returns no errors.
<tomreyn> heitibd: what are you hoping to achieve?
<heitibd> tomreyn you join now?
<oerheks> gnome-teak-tool gives the option 'suspend when laptop lid is closed'
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so yes, try a different superblock, the original one is probably no longer there
<heitibd> no it doesnt
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<oerheks> yes it does.
<heitibd> wait suspend
<heitibd> i said iwant lock
<heitibd> please read..
<MikeRL> I may just restore and reencrypt. But where did I go wrong? I'd have to reread the man page.
<MikeRL> Thanks for all the help.
<heitibd> oerheks suspends works but i want to lock instead
<tomreyn> MikeRL: i tried to explain twice :/
<MikeRL> I must've not read it. Oops.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: using 'reencrypt', you're adding a new layer between the partition and the file system. this layer takes some space.
<tomreyn> so you need to shrink the file system before you do it
<MikeRL> As in shrinking the partition via the GUI would cut it?
<tomreyn> shrinking a partition is a different action than shrinling a file system
<MikeRL> Yes.
<tomreyn> some GUIs would realize that they would need to shrink upper layers if you try to shrink lower layers. others may not.
<oerheks> dconf editor gives some paths; org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-ac-action --- org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.power lid-close-battery-action
<oerheks> both are suspend standard
<MikeRL> So there's a difference... Shrinking a file system sets aside space for stuff like encryption.
<heitibd> oerheks they dont have option to lock
<tomreyn> MikeRL: if you'll keep the partition at the same size, then running the resize2fs command to shrink the file system to the specific size of 136758784 blocks (or safer: a litte less) *before* doing the 'reencrypt' should make things work fine.
<oerheks> if that does not apply, HandleLidSwitch=lock https://askubuntu.com/a/1200757
<heitibd> oerheks oh yeah it doesnt work LOL
<MikeRL> Tired. Thanks. What I'll do is shrink from the command after a restore. Maybe 136600000?
<MikeRL> Should be enough. At least I hope.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you can extend the file system to cover the full available space within the crypto layer after cryptsetup_reencrypt finished.
<tomreyn> extending is as easy as running resize2fs against the file system without any parameters
<tomreyn> even works while it's mounted
<tomreyn> for the preparatory step of shrinking the file system, see the example "Add LUKS encryption to not yet encrypted device" in cryptsetup-reencrypt(8)
<MikeRL> Thank you sir.
<MikeRL> I am tired now. Goodbye.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: 136600000 is less than 136758784 so it should be ok
<MikeRL> Yep.
<tomreyn> goodbye, tired here, too
<Aktive> @tomreyn, I already said I have it on max
<heitibd> hi
<heitibd> someone wrote something?
<pnwise> Does anyone from the maintainers comes here?
<pnwise> Or better from canonical
<pnwise> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/gc7p1t/ubuntu_2004_lts_snap_obsession_has_snapped_me_off/
<pnwise> if so better forward this in your internal channels
<pnwise> I mean if you care, I am noone to tell you what to do
<oerheks> read that,
<oerheks> if one does not like the design and snaps, hop distro?
<pnwise> I used to unistall snapd before, will see if that works next few days
<pnwise> Sure will do
<pnwise> I still have not tested it, I am evaluating the server for our infrastructure, but it doesn't look like the desktop will make it for me
<pnwise> The thing is I don't even use the desktop, mainly I use ubuntu for the apt with i3
<pnwise> whatever, just though someone might be interested
<pnwise> going to bed
<OERIAS> Does anyone know how to remove the studpid pantheon title bars and restore them to the classic title bars?
<matsaman> OERIAS: screenshot?
<OERIAS> matsaman, this type of title bar
<matsaman> OERIAS: ?
<OERIAS> matsaman, https://imgur.com/LzRxXTi
<de-facto> what is wrong with chromium, its unable to print, generating preview forever
<de-facto> every few months its got some serious issues with major functionality
<eSoul> Sorry if its been asked 100 times already, any news on when do-release-upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 will work without the -d option
<rainmanjam> Hey everyone. running into a strange issue when it comes to my updates. Getting these two issues https://pastebin.com/jPv8bwSb https://pastebin.com/abbVFtJU
<noraatepernos> I’ve been trying to figure out a good  way to recursively see which files have been modified within the past 3 hours and I get everything.  Was just subject to this zeromq exploit.
<noraatepernos> Stopped their bitcoin miner.  I’m just curious what else they left around.
<tripelb> There's a word that I forgot It's for a de That doesn't have a desktop It just has windows.. Oh yes I three is one Now I can look it up
<tripelb> Tiling windows manager
<warsoul> hello
<warsoul> how i install tcl 8.5?
<oerheks> warsoul, not, we are at 8.6.x for some time now
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tcltk-defaults
<devslash> Ubuntu hangs at a purple screen after updating 18.04 to 19.04. I booted to single user mode. mounted my fs and did chroot. i do dpkg --configure -a and i see W: couldn't identify type of root file system for fsck hook
<warsoul> Tcl error in file 'eggdrop.conf':
<warsoul> can't find package dict
<warsoul>     while executing
<warsoul> "package require dict"
<warsoul> how i install the dict
<warsoul> ?
<warsoul> thanks
<warsoul> need to install dict
<Junior> good morning!
<Junior> i have a server which runs an old version of ubuntu - 14.04 LTS - untill when do i have to time to upgrade all my web apps to run on php 7 so that i can upgrade to ubuntu 16 then eventually to 18?
<Junior> based on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases I have time untill April 2022 - is this correct?
<warsoul> Ubuntu 14.04.6
<warsoul> im on this ubuntu
<warsoul> how do i upgrade to the new version 20.04
<luna_> warsoul: sudo update-manager -d
<warsoul> this erase what i have saved
<warsoul> ?
<devslash> im not sure what else to do at this point
<Junior> warsoul theoretically it won't erase your files but if i recall well and if you are running ubuntu server some softwares have changed their configurations so some services might not start as disired so act with caution. If i recall well I had problems with sendmail on this
<oerheks> i would reinstall
<warsoul> Junior im running just a irc server
<warsoul> after i update
<warsoul> should i reboot?
<oerheks> so long without updates, .. bad
<eSoul> Junior:  Unless you are paying for extended support, 14.04 stopped receiving security updates in 2019
<oerheks> yes, why should we take this request seriously
<matsaman> Junior: I don't know much about it, but it kinda looks like you can get 5.6 on 20.04 from this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+packages?field.name_filter=5.6&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<matsaman> Junior: after which you should definitely upgrade your PHP stuff, and/or stop using such a poorly implemented language altogether
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I have an ubuntu 18.04 server set up on AWS. I didn't yet get the option to upgrade to 20.04. even after running a do-release-upgrade.
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> wait for 20.04.1
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh! Okay. Thanks!
<oerheks> and aws, they will provide images, i hope
<The_LoudSpeaker> And what about those running 19.10?
<Junior> matsaman i have some old apps on php 5.5, i have upgraded most of them i cannot install on 18/20 ubuntu 5.5 :)
<matsaman> php 5.5 isn't compatible with 5.6?
<matsaman> if so that's worse than I thought, which was pretty worse
<Junior> some elements changed from 5.5 to 5.6
<Junior> i don't have many apps on 5.5 though
<Junior> my sole problem is untill when i have to upgrade
<Junior> i prefer lose one legacy app instead of losing the server
<matsaman> well you should probably upgrade everything (including scripts) a lot more often
<matsaman> 5.5 has been EOL for 3.75 years
<Junior> matsaman when there are too many things to do...
<Kristine86> I am trying to make hdmi external monitor work with my laptop using Ubuntu, can anybody help me?
<Kristine86> its Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<CarlFK> Kristine86: it should "just work"
<Kristine86> CarlFK it didn't and it didn't show up in Settings>Display either
<Kristine86> CarlFK I was trying to solve this for a week and now it suddenly worked. I just added one more stick of 8GB ddr4 ^^
<CarlFK> \o/
<Kristine86> what does that symbol mean? hehe
<CarlFK> my arms over my head rejoicing
<Kristine86> oh haha yipeeee. I'm so happy. Now I just need to solve issue of dual booting with Windows.
<fastfresh> What is the package that provides screen sharing in gnome settings?
<k-rad> so I'm doing a speedtest from a vps in SoCal and for some reason the 'nearest' server it's selecting based on ping is in far eastern Russia
<k-rad> so I'm doing a speedtest from a vps in SoCal and for some reason the 'nearest' server it's selecting based on ping is in far eastern Russia
<k-rad> Selecting best server based on ping...
<k-rad> Hosted by CJSC TransTeleCom DV (Khabarovsk) [7134.77 km]: 314.325 ms
<k-rad> lel
<olegb> fastfresh: vino (https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/sharing-desktop.html.en)
<fastfresh> olegb: and what is gnome-remote-desktop?
<olegb> ubottu: !info gnome-remote-desktop
<olegb> ubottu: info gnome-remote-desktop
<olegb> fastfresh: apt show gnome-remote-desktop ... since ubottu isnt helping much :-)
<olegb> fastfresh: I guess both should work ..
<fastfresh> Thanks
<OERIAS> can some help with a title bar issue?
<OERIAS> I hate the panteon title bars and I want to have the classic title bar
<OERIAS> https://imgur.com/a/920P1Bi
<oerheks> 'classic' as in gnome? elementary guys maybe know howto, ..
<OERIAS> oerheks, thanks I will check with them
<AndreasR> Aloha
<luna_> hey
<matsaman> shalom
<AndreasR> I got a DELL laptop that after suspending longer amounts of time (like.. overnight) freezes after grub prompt- I searched launchpad for bugs.. found some.. upgraded to ubuntu 20.04 for testing and disabled the nvidia proprietary driver.. but still. short amounts work fine. Longer times it freezes.
<AndreasR> fun fact: it will resume when I plug in a power cable :)
<AndreasR> can I raise this as a bug?
<matsaman> you can, it might be ignored or invalidated
<AndreasR> it's hard to capture any useful output.. as it freezes right after GRUB
<matsaman> I wonder if you're suspending to ram when maybe you should suspend to disk
<matsaman> or the like
<AndreasR> i tried masking hibernate.target and suspend-then-hibernate.target but same..
<AndreasR> matsaman: I will try the other route, I guess. (only hibernate)
<matsaman> sometimes also
<matsaman> there can be a mismatch between the BIOS settings and what the OS is configured for
<matsaman> the BIOS settings/actual hardware support, and what the OS is configured for
<AndreasR> :)
<AndreasR> brb.. reboot to BIOS to check
<AndreasR> meh.. all I can do in BIOS is "disable sleep for OS" :/
<AndreasR> should have gotten a thinkpad methinks ;)
<AndreasR> ahwell. there seems to be something like that - I am joining that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1853369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853369 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "[19.10] Boot hangs at "loading initial ramdisk"" [Undecided,In progress]
<ghaoil> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu (PAM) to connect to a SSH server with the username and password provided, and when that connection is successful to allow the local login even if the user might not exists locally.
<AndreasR> take care people :)
<broomhall> During install of 20.04 desktop, do you need to use LVM now to use disk encryption? Can't seem to find a way to use disk encryption without going into "Advanced features".
<ghaoil> broomhall: No, you can add a new partition and select something stating encryption there.
<broomhall> ghaoil: thanks. There used to be an easy check box rather than needing to use the advanced partitioning tool. I guess that's not there anymore.
<pankaj_> Does sticky bit has any significance on modern linux systems?
<mindofmateo> Is there any way to set `alt_r` to `caps` with setxkbmap?
<mindofmateo> I have been searching through stack overflow for quite a while and reading docs/files eg the man page, but I've only made mistakes and had to reboot so far :shrug:
<usr123> there was a game I used to play about 1-2 years ago. It was a mix of FPS and minecraft. I can't remember the game's name. I downloaded it from the software market in ubuntu
<usr123> any one has an idea which game I might have played?
<usr123> openspades
<usr123> got it
<Forza> Hi. I would like to install samba 4.12 in my ubuntu 20.04 vm. How can I do that? =)
<pankaj_> quit
<rory> Forza: 20.04 ships 4.11, there are no packages for 4.12 (yet) - if you do need 4.12 specifically it looks like you have to build it yourself https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Package_Dependencies_Required_to_Build_Samba
<rory> or wait.
<Forza> rory: thanks. I'll go with Fedora for now. It is just a test VM to test the new io_uring vfs module.
<rory> cool, good luck.
<Forza> rory: thanks =)
<Voziv> Anyone know why when a different app makes a sound I get a popping sound in my headphones? For example if I get a bell in the terminal I get the pop, then if I play something with sound in firefox it happens again. Then the next time the terminal makes a sound the same thing.
<Voziv> Was happening previously on 19.10, just upgraded to 20.04 this morning. I'm using a usb sound card (Scarlett 2i2)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<crimson_king> Some third-party scripts look for the 'python' executable instead of python3, which is the one that comes installed by default. They fail because 'python' is not installed. It requires Python v3, by the way, not v2. How do you work around this?
<jeremy31> crimson_king: edit the script and make the first line point to the executable needed, example #! /usr/bin/env python3.5
<manjaro> what's up everyone
<crimson_king> hmmm... it's a lot of files. I'm building LineageOS. It's huge.
<crimson_king> alternatives?
<ioria> python-minimal maybe (not sure) crimson_king
<crimson_king> i'll take a look
<ioria> crimson_king, nope, not available in repo
<crimson_king> ah! found a way, i think
<tomreyn> if you don't have a "python" executable in path already, you could use the update-alternatives system to point it to python3
<crimson_king> the package 'python-is-python3'
<crimson_king> does that, so /usr/bin/python is python3
<ioria> crimson_king, yeah
<tomreyn> hehe nice
<raidghost> What intel graphics driver is recommanded for ubuntu 20.04 LTS ?
<raidghost> The card is a Intel Graphics 4600
<ioria> crimson_king, but honestly might cause some confusion 'cause python2.7 is still available in focal
<jeremy31> raidghost: the correct driver should be included in install
<raidghost> jeremy31: weird. since have some issues trying to build openttd from source
<raidghost> configure: error: no video driver development files found
<crimson_king> ioria, "In Ubuntu, all python packages use explicit python3 or python2 interpreter and do not use unversioned /usr/bin/python at all. Some third-party code is now predominantly python3 based, yet may use /usr/bin/python." - Maybe this means it should be safe at least to what comes from Ubuntu. It would only break third-party scripts, if they need 'python' to be python 2.x, I think.
<ioria> crimson_king, that's true for the ubuntu packages
<raidghost> jeremy31: so how do i solve it?
<jeremy31> raidghost: no idea
<blurkis> raidghost: you might need development-files for some library.  The os comes with needed libraries to run, but most often not the development-files.  You need to figure out what files. For example, library-devel, where library is the package name.
<blurkis> raidghost: after looking,  openttd uses sdl. So you need sdl-devel.  Im not sure of the exact name.  Do a "apt-cache search sdl|grep devel"  That will most likely list the packages needed to install
<tasuki> DNS seems to be handled in a very complicated way on Ubuntu 20.04, the following all seem involved and I'm not too sure how they interact with each other: Netplan, NetworkManager, systemd-resolved ... where can I read more about this?
<blb4393> crimson_king: you create a symlink
<crimson_king> blb4393, I already solved it by installing python-is-python3. Thanks
<rory> crimson_king: thank you for this package!
<blb4393> probably it creates a symlink
<crimson_king> yes
<rory> > /usr/bin/python: symbolic link to python3
<rory> it does :) in an apt-y way.
<onio> Hi I am looking for an application that can simulate a projector unit. I want to use with an presentation application that expects to connect to a projector on a given IP and port number
<blb4393> I can't believe that python2 eradication story if close to be over. How long did it take, like, 10 years?
<tasuki> My `/etc/resolv.con` contains lines: `# Generated by NetworkManager` and `nameserver 127.0.1.1`, I'd like the second line to say `nameserver 127.0.0.1` - what do I have to do?
<tasuki> */rec/resolv.conf
<StevenJayCohen> Edit the file? Open a text editor and edit the file. Am I missing something?
<tasuki> Yes, but it gets overridden to 127.0.1.1 the next time NetworkManager starts. I want this to be a permanent change.
<tasuki> Ie I don't know where the `127.0.1.1` is coming from. If I knew, I could easily fix it I suppose.
<StevenJayCohen> Or, you could figure out how to over ride it in a user config instead of fighting with the machine.
<tasuki> Yes, how to override it in a user config?
<raidghost> blurkis: https://pastebin.com/prp8Q1dJ (What packages needed?)
<StevenJayCohen> tasuki: Google is your friend: https://itsfoss.com/resolvconf-permanent-ubuntu/
<StevenJayCohen> You do see how the question that you asked does not even come close to describing your problem?
<StevenJayCohen> How do I edit a file?
<StevenJayCohen> I happened to be looking at the channel and got you to clarify, but man, you'd typically hear crickets with a question like that.
<StevenJayCohen> Take your time, write out the whole situation in 1 long description of the problem next time
<tasuki> fwiw this doesn't work
<tasuki> and I'm pretty angry about the whole situation hence the lack of coherence
<tasuki> $ cat /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<tasuki> # Configuration file for /sbin/dhclient.
<tasuki> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<tasuki> 14:55:11 vita@balrog ~
<tasuki> $ sudo service network-manager restart
<Eickmeyer> !paste | tasuki
<tasuki> 14:55:21 vita@balrog ~
<ubottu> tasuki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tasuki> here, that's the way it doesn't work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nJgYvwy3kW/
<StevenJayCohen> tasuki: You did 1/2 of what it suggested, you removed the # but ignored the other half of the instruction
<Eickmeyer> tasuki: If you don't get a response here, I'd try asking in ##networking.
<StevenJayCohen> Remove the preceding “#” and use the domain-name and domain-name-servers which you want. Save it. Now the DNS related changes will be permanent.
<StevenJayCohen> You've manually assigned domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1 instead of directing it anywhere
<tasuki> hmm, so what's the `supersede domain-name` supposed to be set to?
<StevenJayCohen> what were you setting it to in the file that was being over written?
<tasuki> anyway, installing resolvconf helped - that's how it used to work for years and it worked splendidly and I don't understand why things have to be changed around all the time and that's why I'm upset
<tasuki> StevenJayCohen and Eickmeyer thank you both for help and patience!
<makara> https://jatan.blog/2020/05/02/ubuntu-snap-obsession-has-snapped-me-off-of-it/
<xet7> makara: that's just FUD
<makara> yeah
<cyveris> What parts of it are inaccurate?
<cyveris> Calling it FUD doesn't provide much value.
<xet7> All that hate for Snap is FUD
<xet7> Because of Snap security updates are installed fast
<xet7> It's the best system available
<JacksonMike> Should I use  csh or tcsh   with ubuntu 20.04, i dont really know the difference
<cyveris> That doesn't refute any particular point made. The whole article is critical of snaps.
<cyveris> xet7: Saying the whole article is wrong doesn't do anything to inform people who have little experience with snaps - like me - about what's true and what's not.
<cyveris> Because even a single point - such as apt install chromium-browser forcing you to go the snap route - is pretty bad. And that one, I can confirm.
<makara> most pesky thing for me is having hundreds of loopback devices when I want to check disk space
<xet7> What would be solution to that?
<xet7> Would community step up to provide .deb packages?
 * StevenJayCohen wonders if this conversation should be in the off topic channel?
<makara> i suppose i could set an alias to grep sda
<makara> he's wrong about auto-updates. He should do what popey said and download the package
<makara> tell me one thing though, is it true apps are slow to launch?
<cyveris> xet7: https://packages.debian.org/buster/chromium
<cyveris> xet7: It's already there.
<cyveris> makara: From my experience, yes.
<cyveris> StevenJayCohen: And probably.
<StevenJayCohen> See you there!
<xet7> I do make Snap package for Wekan, it has strict confinement. For me Snap works great.
<Xard> at least in 20.04 gnome system monitor now excludes the snap loop devices and in terminal "df -x squashfs" does the same
<makara> Xard: thanks!
<JacksonMike> Should I use  sh, csh or tcsh   with ubuntu 20.04, i dont really know the difference
<makara> JacksonMike: zsh with oh-my-zsh and powerlevel9k
<Xard> I used snaps regularly in 18.04 and the cluttering of the disk space indicators was worst problem I encountered
<Eickmeyer> Xard: This channel is strictly for support. Please take anything else to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<JacksonMike> makara alright ty
<StevenJayCohen> <JacksonMike "Should I use  sh, csh or tcsh   "> If you don't know the difference, just use the default (it's the default for a reason). If you do some research and come up with a real reason to change, then it makes sense to change :)
<makara> by the time he's set up that lot he'll know all about shells ;)
<StevenJayCohen> Probably best to find a #channel for each shell and talk there with people about the pluses and minuses of each. This is the support channel for Ubuntu issues. And really, "which shell" isn't an issue...
<Eickmeyer> Historically, such "poll" or opinion-based questions haven't been allowed here.
<StevenJayCohen> Right, that's why I suggested finding a channel for each shell and talking there.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: I was agreeing with you. :)
<JacksonMike> Eickmeyer StevenJayCohen This channel is strictly for support. Please take anything else to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Eickmeyer> JacksonMike: If you're going to mock or troll, please leave now.
<JacksonMike> im kidding, luv u <3
<Eickmeyer> JacksonMike: Hard to tell. :)
<heitibd> hi
<heitibd> i installed 20.04 LTS but having issue
<Aktive> hello
<heitibd> hello
<StevenJayCohen> heitibd: Write out the entire issue in 1 long post explaining as much as you can at once. "having issues" isn't helpful on our end :)
<Aktive> How do I make my mouse faster? I already maxed it out in settings. Or how do I increase dpi ?
<heitibd> Yes, so when I close the laptop lid it suppose to lock screen/suspend but neither of them works. Today it worked. Help?
<tomreyn> so it doesn't work but actually today it works? this seems contradictive to a degree, can you explain?
<heitibd> yes i explained
<StevenJayCohen> heitibd: Do you have gnome tweaks installed?
<heitibd> tomreynwhat you dont understand?
<heitibd> StevenJayCohen: yes
<StevenJayCohen> heitibd: And you have that setting turned on, I assume. So, what do you see in Logs after the error happens?
<heitibd> StevenJayCohen i dont know how to access the logs. yes its turned on
<StevenJayCohen> heitibd: SuperKey and type Logs
<heitibd> i dont know so many logs
<ioria> heitibd, in general, when suspend is not working is due to hardware not (completely) supported by the os; so ...what's your hw ?
<heitibd> intel cpu, intel gpu
<ioria> heitibd, ok, it has a name ... brand ?
<Aktive> nevermind
<heitibd> ioria can you read here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2442362
<ioria> heitibd, so you disable it ?
<heitibd> I actually revert on gnome-tweaks to suspend and return to default
<heitibd> and today it lock the screen instead of suspending it
<ioria> better you don't like overheating
<heitibd> huh?
<heitibd> ioria: can you help me please?
<ioria> heitibd, if you disable suspend and close the lid, the machine stays up and running
<heitibd> I enabled it
<ioria> ok
<heitibd> let me update the post
<heitibd> SMH
<ioria> heitibd, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<heitibd> im troubleshooting all day since yesterday
<AndreasR> if I close and open my lid and then do "systemctl status systemd-logind" I see:
<AndreasR> #systemd-logind[977]: Lid closed.
<AndreasR> #systemd-logind[977]: Lid opened.
<AndreasR> but no suspend, either
<AndreasR> hmmm
<heitibd> yes i did see that but SMH it doesn't really help
<heitibd> just to EXAMINE it close lid
<heitibd> SMH
<heitibd> ioria i dont feel like sharing my hardware information. what do u want to know exactly?
<AndreasR> in tweak tools "Suspend when laptop lid closed" is enabled.. but no sleep here, either.
<heitibd> yep bro
<heitibd> do you have 20.04 ?
<heitibd> i mean do you use it?
<AndreasR> if you stop calling me bro I will talk to you :)
<heitibd> done
<heitibd> also i dont mind its an issue and 100% everyone has it
<heitibd> i mean i really want it to resolve for the community
<v0lksman> I just upgraded a host from 16.04 to 18.04...now I'm ready to upgrade to 20.04 but I'm getting this error when I do-release-upgrade
<v0lksman> There is no development version of an LTS available.
<v0lksman> ls-release: DISTRIB_RELEASE=18.04
<Andrio> out of curiosity, when is 19.10 no longer supported?
<standeronore> v0lksman I Had the same issue from 19.10. Backed up and reinstalled completely. But did you add new repos?
<heitibd> AndreasR im sorry
<heitibd> i hope you are not hurtful
<AndreasR> so.. all my fans start spinning full speed when I close the lid but no suspend.
<v0lksman> I have the postgresql repo enabled yes
<heitibd> pls take my apologize sir
<AndreasR> I don't like bro culture that's all :) trying to fix problems is awesome
<heitibd> do you have 20.04 ?
<heitibd> AndreasR can you cat /etc/systemd/logind.conf ?
<DJones> Andrio: Looks like its around march/april 2021
<standeronore> v0lksman Sorry, you mean the `deb https://...`?
<v0lksman> yeah
<v0lksman> only one non-standard repo
<Andrio> ah.
<heitibd> ioria hello?
<DJones> Andrio: Correction, July 2020
<DJones> Andrio: https://endoflife.software/operating-systems/linux/ubuntu
<v0lksman> https://dpaste.org/oRPw
<v0lksman> doesn't make any sense
<ioria> heitibd, have you tried this ? https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-close-lid-suspend/
<standeronore> v0lksman, I've used to follow this guide: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-20-04-lts-focal-fossa. What it did: it changed all the repos from 19.10 to 20.04, but when attempting `do-release-upgrade` it showed me only the development version.
<heitibd> ioria what exactly?
<heitibd> why doesn't ubuntu comes with pm-utils? I don't know this package.
<AndreasR> I disabled Intel TPM in BIOS and it looks better now..
<heitibd> huh?
<heitibd> u disabled and now it suspend or lock?
<AndreasR> I can suspend/resume
<AndreasR> took me two reboots .. also had to disable secure boot
<AndreasR> :/
<heitibd> ok but do you use gnome-tweaks?
<AndreasR> yes
<heitibd> does the option enabled of suspend
<heitibd> ?
<heitibd> inside gnome-tweaks suspend option is enabled?
<heitibd> and can you send me the file "/etc/systemd/logind.conf" please?
<AndreasR> yes, enabled now it works. can you check bios for secure boot and Intel TPM/TPP stuff? if you don't use this for professional stuff / someone else manages your laptop remotely you may be able to disable it.
<heitibd> i dont have intel TPM afaik
<heitibd> and secure boot is disabled
<heitibd> can you please send me the file of /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<AndreasR> it's all disabled/commented out (default?)
<heitibd> nothing uncommented?
<AndreasR> nope
<heitibd> weird
<heitibd> what does it gives you ? echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<AndreasR> x11
<AndreasR> I expected wayland..
<heitibd> can you run this and show output? systemd-inhibit
<heitibd> no i have X11 too...
<AndreasR> could be due to nvidia stuff
<heitibd> i am not sure but i dont think so?
<heitibd> AndreasR can you please upload file if need censor ur username and do you have pm-utils installed?
<AndreasR> https://pastebin.com/HcT8DAEq
<heitibd> dpkg -l | grep pm-utils
<heitibd> i dont have it installed tho
<AndreasR> isn't that (pm-utils) ancient?
<heitibd> i think so too
<heitibd> someone said to install pm-utils
<heitibd> if i recall it was ioria
<AndreasR> it's installed, it seems - ii  pm-utils  1.4.1-19
<heitibd> weird
<heitibd> systemd-inhibit | grep block
<heitibd> anyway i am still having issue
<standeronore> Well, mine have a question [Ubuntu MATE 20.04 | iMac'15 @ Intel 5250u]. Am I right that the latest LTS stable one is `5.4.0-28-generic`? Yesterday I tried to install Mainline package to handle the unsigned kernel. Later I realized that this idea is a little bit vulnerable (although Bluetooth support returned; that was the reason for such movements). I removed with all configs the 5.4.26 kernel and switched back to 5.4.0-28-generic. Sorry for such
<standeronore> a strange question: Can I be sure that the kernel in my Ubuntu installation is safe, without any potentials for rootkits? I've never used to play around with Linux mainline kernels and do not well understand the `generic` nature of Ubuntu kernels. So, they are signed and safe, right?
<AndreasR> mine works now.. I wonder if it's because of the reboot or the disable TPM/TPP stuff. ( I read about that in other posts)
<heitibd> yeah but dont expect that it work again
<heitibd> it worked for me before than not
<AndreasR> heitibd: that's not very helpful, as others have said. you need logs/evidence/what has changed :/ sorry
<AndreasR> "doesn't work" is not helpful. I am struggling, too. as my freeze after suspend happens only sometimes and only when no power cable is plugged in ?!?!
<AndreasR> and the lid.. I didn't even notice until today that it doesn't work
<heitibd> AndreasR https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2442362
<heitibd> i am trying to make it clear as it's very hard to trace what is relating to issue and people expect me to describe while simplicity is not enough
<AndreasR> changing systemd files doesn't help ,either. If you want to troubleshoot go to basic/default first.
<AndreasR> like.. vanilla install. all commented out in logind.conf
<v0lksman> standeronore: yeah got it to work by adding -d to do-release-upgrade not cool though
<YourAverageLinux> hey guys
<YourAverageLinux> is it me or Kernel version 5.4.0 has screen tearing issues with an nvidia gpu?
<heitibd> AndreasR i think logind shouldn't be commented out
<heitibd> AndreasR if you close lid again does it work?
<AndreasR> heitibd:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man5/logind.conf.5.html#configuration%20directories%20and%20precedence
<AndreasR>  The default configuration is defined during compilation, so a configuration file is only
<AndreasR>        needed when it is necessary to deviate from those defaults.
<AndreasR> :]
<genhaoqi> YourAverageLinux: the driver
<YourAverageLinux> 440
<AndreasR> heitibd: don't change defaults if you want help - you are on your own
<AndreasR> like.. running gentoo ;)
<MikeRL> Ready to try again. I want to double check that the examples section under a URL I will post gives two correct commands.
<heitibd> in that case i will install gentoo
<heitibd> nothing works
<AndreasR> :/
<MikeRL> I am trying to use cryptsetup-reencrypt. Backup was from Wednesday, so I was fine.
<YourAverageLinux> i remember when i was using manjaro, switching from 5.4 to 4.19 actually turned Prime Sync on, so i guess it's a kernel issue. xrandr --verbose outputs that prime sync is on but in nvidia-settings, it's off
<MikeRL> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html
<MikeRL> Wait new URL. Just saw the documentation I posted was for trusty.
<MikeRL> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html
<heitibd> AndreasR how to get the default configuration?
<heitibd> for.. /etc/systemd/logind.conf
<genhaoqi> YourAverageLinux: maybe try 5.4.8 ?
<YourAverageLinux> eh, i mean, I would prefer to not risk bricking my distro
<julius> hi
<MikeRL> Seeing a lot of stuff tomreyn mentioned yesterday here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<AndreasR> heitibd: all commented out.
<heitibd> Ubuntu doesn't care about your modification. overriding HandlePowerKey doesn't work. overriding shortcut not works
<AndreasR> if you want to troubleshoot/fix you can start uncommenting/changing. that's what it's for
<heitibd> yeah but whee is the default?
<heitibd> where*
<heitibd> damn no one can  help me resolve that annoying issue? ;_
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: You aren't treating volunteers very well. People in here are volunteering their time. Please treat the volunteers with respect.
<julius> just installed a 19.10 server version and it gets a very high load (6+) in about the first 30 seconds after boot. whats running right after boot that generates that load? the cpu is idling
<xet7> julius: updates maybe?
<AndreasR> I must admit since systemd I don't even try to understand anymore. I have too many other problems/tasks/quests in my life these days :D
<AndreasR> so, sorry heitibd
<AndreasR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend
<julius> load did go away after the 3 boots today
<AndreasR> lots of good articles have been written by people for ubuntu.. you'll learn a lot about the system when you find it out. that I promise you :)
<heitibd> AndreasR what is better than systemd and does nvidia has anything related to that issue?
<heitibd> ubuntu modifies what i modifies like windows? maybe for securing there system but its unacceptable for me
<AndreasR> well.. I am very happy all my problems are gone since 20.04. I have native GNOME, can run PRIME (dual Intel/Nvidia GPU) and somehow all works.
<MikeRL> What I'm thinking is inputting "cryptsetup-reencrypt /dev/sdb1 --new --reduce-device-size 158784S"
<MikeRL> That I meant sda6. That way, there's enough space.
<AndreasR> heitibd: I ran Arch for many years. Sadly the Antergos distro died.. that had an amazing community for tweaking till there is nothing left to tweak. Maybe check out Arch if you find ubuntu too restrictive?
<heitibd> haha
<AndreasR> it is becoming like windows, I agree. and it's not a bad thing, I think
<heitibd> "till there is nothing left to tweak" causing it to die? :D
<AndreasR> heitibd: or melt down or eat your unborn children... yes.
<heitibd> yeah i just not sure how to do luks, install nvidia, etc on arch linux
<heitibd> damn
<heitibd> and how to make screen lock when system lid close
<Eickmeyer> This channel is strictly for support. Please take other conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to simply chat. ;)
<heitibd> can i ask my question again ?
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: You've asked it multiple times in this channel. Nobody has an adequate answer for you. Try ##linux.
<heitibd> Eickmeyer no i just want to get the default config.. where can i find it?
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/how-to-reset-gnome-desktop-settings-to.html
<heitibd> does it reset ubuntu settings aswell?
<AndreasR> heitibd: # Entries in this file show the compile time defaults.
<AndreasR> # You can change settings by editing this file.
<AndreasR> # Defaults can be restored by simply deleting this file.
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: Ubuntu runs the gnome desktop environment. If you modified anything in /etc, nobody can help you, it would be faster to reinstall.
<MikeRL> Anyone know how to convert filesystem block size to MB or anything else?
<heitibd> so if no one modified and many have this issue what would you tell them ? Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: I would link them that article. Stop fighting.
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: You've been given several answers, none of which are adequate for you. Stop belaboring it.
<MikeRL> Umm... I should rephrase my question. I have a 560GB Ubuntu 20.04 partition, and wonder how much space I should give it when resizing the filesystem (not partition, learned that the hard way).
<Eickmeyer> MikeRL: I've run it in as little as 32GB cleanly. It's really up to you. :)
<AndreasR> I am off eating ice cream :) take care people. thanks
<MikeRL> Oh thaks. I would have not had a clue. Not many good examples online. Like looking for a needle in a haystack.
<MikeRL> I ran with 2MB yesterday, following an example, and I don't think it was enough.
<MikeRL> As in 2MB reduced and set aside for encryption.
<heitibd> Eickmeyer sorry i just would like to know after reinstalling ubuntu can i make it to lock screen isntead of suspend?
<heitibd> instead*
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: If you do that, you'll run the risk of overheating your laptop. Not recommended, and I won't support it.
<MikeRL> Eickmeyer, you mean 32GB total space, or 32GB set asie?
<MikeRL> *aside.
<Eickmeyer> MikeRL: 32 total for the installation, EFI partition (if needed), everything.
<heitibd> but im using the laptop and it doesn't overheating, also is this replying you causing a fight?
<MikeRL> Eickmeyer, I should have specified I'm converting an install.
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: You were given answers about that yesterday.
<MikeRL> And I'm reiszing the filesystem Linux is installed on.
<heitibd> can you redirect me to those or logs i would like to re-read them
<MikeRL> Not the cleanest way to go, but I have backups and if anyone is willing to help, I can convert it with the terminal.
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html
<Eickmeyer> MikeRL: I guess I don't completely understand what you're trying to do.
<Xard> MikeRL: needed space depends on amount of installed packages and 32 GB is plenty for packages system packages
<MikeRL> I'm referring to resizing via this: https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html
<heitibd> Eickmeyer i dont remember anyone replying me with an answer but i will check the logs i might forgot
<Eickmeyer> MikeRL: Yikes, that's above my paygrade (as if I get paid).
<MikeRL> Under examples. Last command I think resizes it.
<MikeRL> It does cite 4096S and it caused the whole thing to go screwball last night.
<heitibd> oof
<MikeRL> I thought I screwed up but it's possible the docs were off somewhere.
<MikeRL> Or I misread them.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: hi there. i still don't understand why you'Re trying to convert a number of blocks to bytes (since all relevant tools seem to accept input in # blocks just fine), but you can certianly do that once you know the block size. from memory, yours is 3096 bytes, but i'm not really sure there.
<tomreyn> *4096 bytes
<MikeRL> So I can just input that the difference in from yesterday? Got 158,784.
<heitibd> Eickmeyer do you recommend to reset gnome settings using gnome-tweaks? because that is not come with ubuntu
<tomreyn> MikeRL: can you sum up the situation again, and the outputs of the relevant commands?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: ...as well as the commands themselves.
<tomreyn> the channel logs are at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I'm trying to resize using the command               cryptsetup-reencrypt /dev/sda6 --new --reduce-device-size NUMBERUNIT,  but I'm uncertain of how much space to allocate.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I tried 4096S yesterday I believe and it wasn't enough.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Stuck a bit on first and second (last) commands under examples.
<Aktive> anyone know how I can increase my mouse sensitivity more
<Aktive> I already got the max
<sgt_chuckles> Hello, anyone else having problems after upgrading to 20.04? For some reason, my apps wont show on the application menu: https://i.imgur.com/sT33VGv.jpg
<MikeRL> tomreyn, The bad partition from last night is kaput. I restored from backup.
<heitibd> Aktive why would you want to do that?
<Aktive> I want faster mouse
<Aktive> like normal
<eaglgenes101> The latest fontconfig is giving me a giant load of errors about the config file (fontconfig support binaries, fontconfig config, and libfontconfig1 are all on version 2.13.1-2ubuntu3
<eaglgenes101> The errors seem pretty systematic, not what you'd get from an accidental corruption, but from a backwards incompatible change
<sgt_chuckles> also searching for apps doesnt work either. its just stuck here: https://i.imgur.com/15SVjnA.png
<eaglgenes101> The text of the errors: https://paste.rs/vrn
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so you restored the entire unencrypted partition and ar enow trying to run cryptsetup-reencrypt against it again to add a block device encryption layer between this partition and the existing ext4 file system on it?
<Aktive> @sgt_chuckles,  is your harddrive full
<tomreyn> MikeRL: if so, the first step to take is to shrink the file system by the amount needed by the block device encryption layer.
<sgt_chuckles> Aktive: no
<heitibd> my touchpad moves weird is there a way to fix it?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: ...so that both of them can fit within the boundaries of the partition (which I understand you don't plan to modify - and that's fine)
<eaglgenes101> Can you elaborate on "weird"
<ducasse> Aktive: you can set accel speed with xinput
<Aktive> @heitibd, break its feet
<heitibd> what do you mean?
<Aktive> alright let me see
<heitibd> Aktive how can i do that?
<Aktive> your touch pad cant move without functioning feet
<eaglgenes101> I mean, does it move stuffy, accelerate too fast, move in a different direction than intended, move on its own, or what
<Aktive> joke
<eaglgenes101> All of those can be described as weird, and there's no indication of which one you mean
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Yes to the first question. Sorry I had to eat quickly and take some medication.
<heitibd> Aktive oh sorry HAHA
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I don't know the amount needed by the block device encryption layer.
<heitibd> eaglgenes101 i think move bit fast
<heitibd> and not accurate
<Aktive> @ducasse, X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<tomreyn> MikeRL: me neither. you could calculate it based on the example provided on the cryptsetup-reencrypt man page. but i think the safer approch is to just shrink the file system more than needed.
<tomreyn> to be on the safe side
<MikeRL> tomreyn, How much?
<MikeRL> Lucky me I have a very recent backup. From this Wednesday.
<MikeRL> I think it maxes out at 20MB.
<ducasse> Aktive: are you running wayland?
<Aktive> how can I see that fast
<Eickmeyer> heitibd: If you don't trust it, don't use it. BUT, because it's the GNOME desktop environment, there's no reason not to trust it.
<MikeRL> 20MB will have to do.
<MikeRL> Not multiple of 512/
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you came up with a suggestion of blocks to reduce to last night, which sounded fine to me.
<ducasse> Aktive: echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<Aktive> x11
<Aktive> I guess not
<tomreyn> MikeRL: when you'll try to shrink the file system, ext2resize will warn you if you're trying to resize to less than the required size.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: there's also an option you can provide to ext2resize to have it reduce the file system to the minimal possible size.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, SO ext2resize is better than using that second command?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: which is "the second command"?
<Aktive> ducasse, I did xinput --setprop 8 293 2
<MikeRL> In the example, "cryptsetup-reencrypt /dev/sdb1 --new --reduce-device-size 4096S"
<MikeRL> tomreyn, after an apropos, it appears ext2resize is resize2fs.
<MikeRL> Oops.
<MikeRL> Duh.
<Seven_Six_Two> If userA is in groupB, and a file is userB:groupB with 660 permissions, why does  sudo -u userA test -r ./filename.txt; echo $0;        return 0??
<Aktive> Im gonna continue with it another day I guess ducasse
<tomreyn> MikeRL: right, sorry, i meant resize2fs. "cryptsetup-reencrypt /dev/sdb1 --new --reduce-device-size 4096S" is the command you'll need to run after shrinking the file system. we'll actually need to calculate the correct value to supply (instead of "4096S") there.
<Aktive> Im so happy with lts 20.4
<Aktive> except the pictures, they gotta get rid of them and get  better ones
<MikeRL> tomreyn, You must be used to the old filesystem and commands. (-:
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I started Ubuntu back in high school. Used 9.04 for my first distro.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Resize was successful. No errors.
<tieinv> Aktive: what pictures are you refering to?
<MikeRL> tomreyn, So, the two commands under examples at https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man8/cryptsetup-reencrypt.8.html
<Industrial> Hi.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, They do what? Do I need to modify them?
<Industrial> I am on Ubuntu 19.10 and I am using Docker from Snap.
<MikeRL> Besides the partition to /dev/sda6.
<Industrial> I have /mnt/linux-data which is a partition I want to host all the docker images / etc on.
<Industrial> What directory is used to save all docker things?
<Aktive> tieinv, wallpaper
<tieinv> Aktive: then use your own pictures
<Aktive> ye
<Aktive> but I think that ubuntu should provide  good ones
<Aktive> it would be better
<tieinv> Akitive: those are just examples no?
<Aktive> they come with ubuntu
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I shrank it to 136600000 blocks from 136760320 blocks.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Difference is 160320.
<MikeRL> It does not, divide evenly into 512, though.
<MikeRL> Dividing 160320 by 512 equals 313.125
<tomreyn> MikeRL: fdisk should say which block size you have there. sorry, i am having a longer phone call so i'm in and out all the time.
<eaglgenes101> fontconfig chokes on a config file that came in a package of the same version https://paste.rs/vrn
<eaglgenes101> Personally looks like the fontconfig library had a backwards incompatible change that the config file wasn't updated to account for, but what do I know
<eaglgenes101> In any case, what's the best way to fix this problem
<MikeRL> tomreyn, That's fine. You're entitled to a life.
<eaglgenes101> Refreshing the fontconfig cache doesn't fix it, and the fontconfig packages are all 2.13.1-2ubuntu3
<dhollinger> Quick question - does Ubuntu not support/package 32-bit libs for Feral Gamemode? Due to the inherent issue of dropping 32-bit for gaming, several games and gaming apps I have (such as Lutris) don't recognize gamemode without 32-bit libs
<MikeRL> Sector size for the whole SSD is 512 bytes logical, 4096 physical.
<ioria> dhollinger, probably you need to build it yourself
<dhollinger> ioria: That doesn't make for a good user experience, unless Ubuntu no longer really is going for general use desktop users
<MikeRL> tomreyn, So would 313 be adequate? I subtracted the new fs size from the original size (136760320 minus 136600000) and then divided it by 512 to get 313.125. Rounded down to 313. Is that the number I want?
<ioria> dhollinger, you want the link to try to build it or not ?
<dhollinger> I'll try and build it myself as I have the technical know-how. Don't get all huffy about my comment. It IS bad UX for users to be told to "Go build it yourself"
<ioria> dhollinger, this is the situation about 32bit on ubuntu
<ioria> dhollinger, if you prefer i can answer you : 'no you cannot !
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Number I got was 160256.
<MikeRL> It aborted. Said no space for new keyslot. Will generate paste.
<MikeRL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4gQN9Hpx5/
<heitibd> hello friends, i restart settings in gnome-tweaks and restart. closed lid and no suspend please help
<tomreyn> MikeRL: sorry for keeping you waiting, i should have more time now. so this is luks2, which takes more space than luks1, probably at least twice as much, since it stores two copies of the luks header.
<zutat> heitibd: see if the system is able to suspend at all, by running "systemctl suspend" in a terminal
<heitibd> zutat : Operation inhibited by "user" (PID 2123 "gnome-session-b", user hiro), reason is "user session inhibited".
<heitibd> what does it mean
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Sorry I myself was messing with my phone.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, By messing, I mean I donated to the FairEmail dev. Not much, but MS is matching sponsorships for the first year for devs that registered before a certain date. Don't have too much to spare, but I spared $2, which is technically $4. That app is updated like several times a day with various notable changes each time. I replaced Gmail with it.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: according to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Drive_preparation#Wipe_LUKS_header "LUKS2 header is 4 MiB if created with cryptsetup < 2.1 or 16 MiB if created with cryptsetup ≥ 2.1. "
<MikeRL> tomreyn, OK. So I assume that means version check time.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release are you running again?
<tomreyn> !info cryptsetup 18.04
<ubottu> '18.04' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, groovy, groovy-backports, groovy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, uns
<MikeRL> tomreyn, "cryptsetup --version returns cryptsetup 2.2.2 Ubuntu 20.04.
<tomreyn> !info cryptsetup focal
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.2-3ubuntu2 (focal), package size 155 kB, installed size 397 kB
<MikeRL> So 16MB.
<tomreyn> And 16 MiB in 512 KiB blocks is?
<MikeRL> Does tat mean 16000000 bytes?
<MikeRL> *that
<MikeRL> Oh Kib.
<tomreyn> 16 MiB = 16×1024×1024 bytes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<may1234> how is the ubuntu installation dvd compiled?
<MikeRL> DDG says 16000KiB.
<tomreyn> who is DDG?
<MikeRL> DuckDuckGo.
<MikeRL> Search engine.
<heitibd> someone help please :)
<CarlenWhite> Is there a particular flow to restart Xorg on
<CarlenWhite> Erp
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so you'll need to choose whom to trust, your search engine or (wikipedia and me).
<CarlenWhite> I was going to ask if there's a particular flow on restarting Xorg on Ubuntu 20.04, but I wasn't sure if I'm using Xorg or Wayland.
<CarlenWhite> Given that I recently updated to 20.04
<tomreyn> MikeRL: or, better, consult more sources
<MikeRL> Not IEC sizes.
<lotuspsychje> heitibd: try to give some more details to the volunteers, to able to help you better, ubuntu version, computer brand/model, kernel version, dmesg?
<CarlenWhite> Yeah I'm using Xorg. Online suggests restarting gdm or using systemctl restart display-manager for a distro agnostic solution, but neither do the job.
<CarlenWhite> Switching between the virtual terminals doesn't present a login or a desktop.
<MikeRL> I'm wondering if when I ran "sudo resize2fs /dev/sda6 136600000" and it succeeded if it will mess anything up.
<standeronore> Hi all [again]. Could someone explain me, why on macbook air'13 with Lubuntu 20.04 installed I see after 20 minutes SSD temperature around 70*C ? Well, SanDisk can hold up to 95 degrees, but using macOS this temperature is usually 55-59*C. I tried power optimizations, even removed swap partition. How to cool down a bit SSD (the CPU is fine, according to `lm_sensors`)
<heitibd> lotuspsychje ubuntu 20.04
<heitibd> standeronore which year?
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Those sizes look like IEC sizes from fdisk -l and the output of the commands that failed earlier with sudo cryptsetup-reencrypt /dev/sda6 yadayada.
<standeronore> heitibd Mid-2013, i5-4200u, SSD SanDisk 256Gb
<standeronore> heitibd Internal OEM. This happens on every Flavor, like MATE, generic or so fouth
<CarlenWhite> standeronore, Is is physically warmer?
<CarlenWhite> I want to guess a buggy sensor since I've came across a system that'd report it's temperature higher than reality.
<standeronore> CarlenWhite Really strange, but yeah. I can touch, how somewhere around CPU (I service internals regularly) it becomes rather warm. I thought about some I/O processes which are intensive, but I turned off SWAP at all. So, I/O seems not to be very heavy, to my guess.
<CarlenWhite> MikeRL, If you're wondering what the size portion of your command is doing exactly, I pulled up the `man` for it and it's in the second paragraph.
<standeronore> For instance, CPU under Firefox + LO Writer is around 49-52*C, but SSD is 60 :\
<may1234> i mean how is the ubuntu installation dvd put together by the development team? is information on this available on the website?
<MikeRL> tomreyn, 16777216 is the number I'm looking for? In bytes I think.
<Industrial> Hi. Has anyone worked with Docker from Snap?
<Industrial> ln -s /mnt/linux-data/docker-common /var/snap/docker/common
<Industrial> Can I do this?
<tomreyn> 16777216 is what I believe is 16 MiB (and what everyone but maybe storage manufacturers abbreviate as "MB" nowadays).
<MikeRL> Now I'm hoping this succeeds. No warnings this time. Thanks.
<MikeRL> But I'm certain I'm not done yet. Will have to decrypt and edit /etc/fstab, right? And likely more.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: and that's, according to my interperetation of the arch wiki page cites above, the minimum amount by which you need to shrink the file system, and the exact amount of bytes you need to pass to the --reduce-device-size option (to cryptsetup-reencrypt)
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Well that's a relief.
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Sleep sure helped me think better.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so you now have the encryption layer, and you have the file system on it. you can now extend the file system to cover the entire space available within the crypto container
<tomreyn> MikeRL: i agree sleep help both you and i. ;)
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Don't I have to wait for encryption to finish first?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: right, you should wait for excryption to finish.
<MikeRL> OK.
<tomreyn> *encryption
<MikeRL> ETA 57:47 from right now.
<MikeRL> Then back to more fun.
<tomreyn> so which commands will you need to run after that?
<tomreyn> plan ahead if you like, or maybe i'll still be around then.
<tomreyn> (or maybe you don't actually need me)
<CarlenWhite> standeronore, You could use the package `iotop` to monitor IO but it does sound like something more strange is occuring. By the way, swap shouldn't be used much unless you have a low memory system.
<MikeRL> I'll think about it now.
<MikeRL> I took notes on the sizes and a command.
<tomreyn> you'll need to unlock the crypto layer, mount the root file system and other needed file systems (incl. virtual ones), chroot, update /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab and run update-initramfs -u   and   update-grub
<MikeRL> I also bookmarked some pages and synced Firefox.
<CarlenWhite> And you'd still want swap as a 'just in case' if you happen to run more than your memory can handle without stuff crashing/killed.
<CarlenWhite> And for hibernation if you want it
<w0jtas_> hello, my ubuntu stopped booting, it got stuck on Create Volatile Files and Directories
<grimeton> hi, the 20.04 lts network installer is not able to detect the uefi environment inside a hyper-v vm .... not installing grub, errroring out
<MikeRL> Unlock the crypto layer?
<w0jtas_> what can i do ? i cleared /tmp and /var/tmp dir
<CarlenWhite> You might need to consult someone else for further investigation because this is starting to look like it's outside my knowledge.
<MikeRL> I lost all the chat history from yesterday because I was tired and didn't think of backing up the commands.
<MikeRL> But today I did take some notes.
<CarlenWhite> MikeRL, Example, the LVM that contains my /home, swap, and a partition I use for development is encrypted with LUKS. LUKS has to be "unlocked" before I can mount these partitions during boot.
<tomreyn> !irclogs | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<CarlenWhite> And / importantly! Derp!
<CarlenWhite> So LUKS would be this crypto layer.
<CarlenWhite> Without it "unlocked" by my password my system will not boot and I'll be stuck at GRUB.
<MikeRL> IRC log is bookmarked.
<MikeRL> Synced.
<MikeRL> I only use one partition. /dev/sda6m I believe.
<MikeRL> All used for Linux. So I'm guessing I only gotta unlock once.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so what about /boot, where is this stored?
<CarlenWhite> One partition for the whole system? /dev/sda6m being your root mount with your entire system on it?
<MikeRL> For Linux, I think. I can check.
<tomreyn> that would seem wise :)
<CarlenWhite> You could peek /etc/fstab
<MikeRL> Yes.
<MikeRL> Gparted says it's the only ext4 partition. No swap partition. Just a swap file.
<tomreyn> sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<MikeRL> Keep in mind it's still encrypting.
<tomreyn> this won't modify your partitions
<MikeRL> https://termbin.com/y33g
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, Eh I beg to differ. At least having a seperate /home partition saves some trouble if your OS blows up.
<MikeRL> Windows 10 dual boot and an EFI partition in addition to Linux.
<MikeRL> Too lazy for separate home partition.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: differ on what?
<MikeRL> Also I don't do a lot of mission critical stuff.
<CarlenWhite> On having all your files reside only on the root file system.
<MikeRL> On a side note, even with most of the telemetry disabled, 10 is so slow I gave up on encrypting that.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: that's not a preference i stated i have
<CarlenWhite> Then I misread
<MikeRL> They really did some amazing work at speeding up GNOME shell. No CPU spikes. Someone else I know that's a dev actually really likes this release.
<tomreyn> happens to the best of us ;)
<MikeRL> Best in years IMO.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: let's keep it to ubuntu support in here, we can move to #uubntu-discuss for discussing ubuntu, or other channels for discussing other things.
<CarlenWhite> MikeRL, It's more of convenience. I've fubared my OS once and reinstall wasn't too painful since I just had to tell the installer to pave over the root file system and leave the existing /home parition alone.
<MikeRL> Sure. Will stay OT.
<tomreyn> thanks.
<MikeRL> I think I know, out of all the things mentioned, how to chroot in and update grub. Least I can look it up. My memory isn't the best.
<heitibd> any help
<MikeRL> I will probably take a break now. In 30 minutes it'll be done.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: so, you're now encrypting the full partition space that contains the ubuntu system. however, the kernel needs to be booted, too, from somewhere. and while grub (the boot loadeR) can actually decrypt LUKSv1 block device encryption, i'm not sure it has yet learnt to decrypt LUKSv2, yet.
<banisterfiend_> anyone know how to fix broken packages? I have a few broken packages that are preventing me from upgrading ubuntu....but --fix-broken install is unable to fix it
<CarlenWhite> I can check my system, hold on...
<tomreyn> MikeRL: what the ubuntu installer would normally do is to encrypt anything but /boot (leaving that unencrypted on a separate partition)
<rainmanjam> Having an issue with a dpkg package. Has anyone seen this before? https://pastebin.com/QE8vmuiU
<puzzola> Probably a newbie question: how to I set Ubuntu 19.10 (console, no GUI) to auto login on boot? All the solutions I found are for GUI autologin.
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, I'm using LUKS2 on this system and it's decrypted by GRUB at boot.
<CarlenWhite> https://termbin.com/43w3
<StevenJayCohen> <puzzola "Probably a newbie question: how "> https://vitux.com/how-to-enable-disable-automatic-login-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: and you run whihc ubuntu release?
<CarlenWhite> I'm running Ubuntu 20.04. Encrypted in...Eoan I think? Maybe even earlier.
<EriC^^> puzzola: https://askubuntu.com/questions/168706/how-do-i-auto-login-as-root-into-the-tty-upon-boot
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GRUB-Boots-LUKS2-Disk-Encrypt
<EriC^^> puzzola: note that logs in as root, i guess changing to your username might work too, not sure though
<StevenJayCohen> puzzola: https://blog.shvetsov.com/2010/09/auto-login-ubuntu-user-from-cli.html
<CarlenWhite> So I guess it's been encrypted since Eoan at least.
<tomreyn> chances are 20.04's grub is the first one to support LUKSv2
<tomreyn> unless it was backported to 19.10, but i would think that's less likely
<MikeRL> If that's the case, I'm in luck.
<CarlenWhite> This system upgraded from Eoan.
<CarlenWhite> I'm partially confident I even upgraded from 18.04 as well. I can check logs to get an idea.
<CarlenWhite>  /var/log/installer points out it installed Eoan, but I have paved over the install at least once.
<banisterfiend_> hey guys, anyone know how to fix broken packages? i get this https://gist.github.com/banister/631ba45ee9209c3e2eba5690ad02e288   but --fix-broken install doesn't fix it
 * CarlenWhite runs a one-liner to find the oldest file in his home directory...
<StevenJayCohen> banisterfiend_: what does aptitude suggest?
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: what's the output of    findmnt --target /boot/
<tomreyn> !aptitude | StevenJayCohen
<ubottu> StevenJayCohen: Like apt and apt-get, aptitude is a terminal frontend for Ubuntu's package management system. Unlike the others, it is not recommended in Ubuntu because its behavior differs significantly from other Ubuntu package management tools and can cause issues.
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, /boot  /dev/nvme0n1p2 ext4   rw,relatime
<CarlenWhite> What are you trying to determine?
<banisterfiend_> Steven_: holdon a minute, i just tried random commands from here https://www.maketecheasier.com/fix-broken-packages-ubuntu/ and it looks like it might have fixed it
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: whether this is correct. <CarlenWhite> tomreyn, I'm using LUKS2 on this system and it's decrypted by GRUB at boot.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: you just showed that you have /boot on a separate partition, so it's unlikely that grub decrypts your root file system, rather the initrd
<CarlenWhite> I'll list the typography, moment...
<CarlenWhite> https://termbin.com/9uqo
<StevenJayCohen> ubottu: I still find it a good reference when trying to figure out broken packages, but I understnad
<ubottu> StevenJayCohen: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: classic multi-partition layout with unencrypted /boot
<CarlenWhite> I thought that was the defacto thing, but I guess it's been a while.
<tomreyn> it's what the ubuntu installers set up till this point
<CarlenWhite> Ah. It's been changed in 20.04?
<puzzola> Thank you, guys! For future chatlog archaeologists: https://askubuntu.com/a/1229543 did the trick (replacing root wit my username worked just fine)
<CarlenWhite> Because I was led to that something has to be unencrypted to begin the process to get into an encrypted system.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: 'this point' being today, and tomorrow, and a while longer, until someone may work on bug 1773457
<ubottu> bug 1773457 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Full-system encryption needs to be supported out-of-the-box including /boot and should not delete other installed systems" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1773457
<tomreyn> grub is usually not encrypted.
<CarlenWhite> Of course.
<tomreyn> if grub can open a luks2 encrypted root device it can load the initrd and kernel from there, and have the initrd decrypt the root file system while the kernel boots.
<CarlenWhite> I kinda want to try migrating the /boot partition into the layer but I feel like that's asking for pain.
<tomreyn> you'll need to enter your passphrase once for grub and another time for the cryptsetup binary embedded in the initrd (or find a way to pass it along)
<CarlenWhite> Into the LVM, derp
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 explains how this can be done
<lalitmee> Hey guys, why is it so that the fonts look different in Ubuntu and Windows. I logged on to Github and I noticed that Github looks completely different in Windows and Ubuntu because of the fonts rendering.
<jkelol111> Could be due to different default fonts?
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: nowadays, as (for the most part) discussed on the article above, you can have /boot/ reside on LVM on top of dmcrypt-luks on top of a partition on top of a partition table on a storage which grub will then boot from. this way, you can have anythign encrypted other than grub, and the lower (negative) 'rings', so firmware (UEFI) and ME/PSP/TrustZone. so boot loader and firmware will remain unencrypted but can, theoretically and
<tomreyn> sometimes practically, be secured against modification by those lower layers by means of 'secure boot'
<lalitmee> jkelol111: So the fonts setting for the website is the work of the OS or the browser or the website itself?
<ioria> lalitmee, for me, they are both identical
<jkelol111> There is a font setting in Firefox
<jkelol111> Not too sure about the difference in font rendering though, I find GitHub on Ubuntu to look nearly identical to every other platform
<lalitmee> ioria: but for me its completely different
<lalitmee> I don't know why
<lalitmee> jkelol111: Font setting is in every browser I think
<ioria> lalitmee, what's the font in use on ubuntu/firefox ?
<lalitmee> Actually I just inspected Github in firefox and noticed that it uses some apple-system fonts and then on third number it uses Seoge UI font which is not installed in my system that's why I think its looking different in Ubuntu. May be its already installed in Windows
<MikeRL> Encryption is done.
<MikeRL> Now to unlock the cryptop lair. Sorry was on the phone checking on my grandmother and parents.
<valentin> just doing some sanity checking: is anyone else using an intel GPU suffering from judder on 20.04 under gnome when multiple windows are open? I can easily notice when scrolling a page in firefox, but other electron-based apps show it too. I know people usually blame gnome 3 or gnome-shell and the common wisdom is to just wait for updates. in my case it seems for some reason the GPU frequency is not scaling up fast enough to
<valentin> meet the demand, so I'm not sure if it's necessarily gnome-shell related. I performed a couple of tests in other DEs (KDE, Mate, ubuntu 20.04) and the GPU gets scaled up nicely with the demand
<valentin> fwiw, I had the same judder on 19.10
<MikeRL> Hmm. Good news. Now it mounts.
<MikeRL> What do I need to do a "sudo mount --bind" to in terms of folders?
<MikeRL> I have already unlocked the partition and mounted it in /mnt.
<strobe2020> i've been trying to initialize my own xsession through a remote ssh connection. there is already an xsession running by another user
<strobe2020> apparently, the startx command can only be run from a virtual console on the host, not remotely. when i had the user assist me by switching to a virtual console at the host, logging in as me (using a temporary password), then initialized startx, their own x session on the graphics console crashed.
<strobe2020> we tried 'startx' as my user (assuming it would open $DISPLAY :1) and 'startx -- :1' but either way it didn't matter; their own user's x session crash and the computer had to be rebooted to restore their desktop environment.
<strobe2020> what are we doing wrong? ideally, i just want to remotely log in to the host with my user (which i can do), then start my own x session. i have admin rights to the host i'm remotely accessing.
<strobe2020> and by "starting my own xsession" i mean a full desktop environment
<strobe2020> i know those are technically two seperate issues, but still...
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, Almost done with retrofitting a encrypted /boot
<heitibd> someone is using laptop on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> heitibd: certainly. it's also certianly not the question you meant to ask.
<CarlenWhite> Created a equal-sized LV in my LVM, byte-to-byte copied, sha256 checked, regenerated UUID to prevent clashing, updated /etc/fstab, update-grub, updated initramfs
<CarlenWhite> Don't think updating the initramfs is needed, but did it anyways to be safe.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: crypttab?
<CarlenWhite> It's in the same LVM as the entire system. It should prompt my password as normal.
<CarlenWhite> Keyword, should.
<CarlenWhite> But I have the unencrypted boot partition if I fail.
<tomreyn> crypttab will be needed. you'll also need GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y
<CarlenWhite> crypttab doesn't need to be touched. Did add that to the config.
<heitibd> i dont understand if i modified logind.conf then i returned it back it copies the modification and i cant revert it. is it kind of security feature but not work well?
<CarlenWhite> Anyways. Restarting
<CarlenWhite> Wish me luck.
<MikeRL> Hmm. I do not have a /etc/crypttab file after unlocking the disk. I backed up my /etc/fstab file.
<MikeRL> Just in case something messes up.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: you will need to create it manually
<MikeRL> I have the new UUID for /dev/sda6 from sudo fdisk -l
<MikeRL> Do I need another UUID?
<tomreyn> the uuid's for fstab and crypttab should come from "blkid"
<tomreyn> those are not partition uuids but file system uuids
<MikeRL> Actually I entered in blkid.
<MikeRL> Sorry got confused.
<MikeRL> Output of blkid: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ND9hpnqKG8/
<MikeRL> tomreyn, My guess is I want sda6?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: my guess is you haven't unlocked the crypto layer that's on sda6, yet
<MikeRL> tomreyn, How do I do that?
<tomreyn> cryptsetup luksopen ... just like we did it yesterday
<MikeRL> I searched the chat log of 5/2 and see nothing.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> you need to     sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt
<MikeRL> Thanks.
<petar_1v> join/topic
<heitibd> how to install virtualbox?
<tomreyn> the log keeping computer may follow a different timezone than yours
<heitibd> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<MikeRL> Yeah. Never thought about the timezone.
<heitibd> this not work
<MikeRL> Must be UTC.
<MikeRL> Or wherever the server is located.
<MikeRL> Yeah it went into 5/3.
<TheFuzzball> Hey, I'm getting "runtime: mlock of signal stack failed: 12. runtime: increase the mlock limit (ulimit -l) or runtime: update your kernel to 5.3.15+, 5.4.2+, or 5.5+. fatal error: mlock failed" on Ubuntu Server 20.04.
<MikeRL> OK. Now it's mounted via cli to /mnt.
<TheFuzzball> Is it possible to upgrade the kernel to 5.4.2+ on 20.04 LTS?
<tarelerulz> error: out of memory.error: syntax error.error: Incorrect command.error: syntax error.Syntax error at line 566Syntax errors are detected in generated GRUB config file.Ensure that there are no errors in /etc/default/gruband /etc/grub.d/* files or please file a bug report with/boot/grub/grub.cfg.new file attached.
<tarelerulz> I'm trying to boot an iso from grub
<tarelerulz> Everything is old , I find that tells you how
<tarelerulz> initrd.lz does not have the .iz on the end wen you look in the iso
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, Had to reinstall grub, but after doing that it just broke booting the system and dropped me to the grub prompt. But being forward thinking, I just told it to use the old /boot. Gonna do more research.
<MikeRL> Hmm. Something interesting. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bssPCVMJ7g/
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: good luck.
<heitibd> need help pls
<MikeRL> Should I run e2fsck on /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt? No wait it's still encrypted.
<heitibd> I ran this command and I want to undo it because it didn't work sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian '$(lsb_release -cs)' contrib non-free' > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/virtualbox.list" && wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key .. from !virtualbox
<tomreyn> MikeRL: what do you mean by "it's still encrypted"?
<MikeRL> I think it is.
<MikeRL> It's not seen as a directory.
<MikeRL> Looks like a symlink.
<DocMors> heitibd, how do you know it's not working?
<heitibd> DocMors yes
<tomreyn> MikeRL: didn't you just run     sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda6 sda6_crypt   and were prompted for your crypto layer passphrase and then this seemed to have worked out?
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I ran "sudo e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt"
<MikeRL> As for your previous ?, Yes.
<MikeRL> It is mounted, just at a different location.
<Hamilton> Would ffmpeg ever be upgraded in 18.04? Current version is 3.x but 4.x is available and 3.x doesn't support dav!d so I can't convert (or even play) google's new codec avc01
<heitibd> !apt-key
<heitibd> need help how to list apt-key
<heitibd> so i can remove virtualbox
<tomreyn> MikeRL: where is the file system that's on /dev/mapper/sda6_crypt mounted (according to "mount" or /proc/mounts/ or /etc/mtab) ?
<DocMors> heitibd, man apt-key
<MikeRL> "/dev/mapper/sda6_crypt on /mnt type ext4 (rw,relatime)"
<Zumochi> Is this channel suitable for Ubuntu in WSL issues?
<tomreyn> MikeRL: and what's the output of the e2fsck  command?
<tomreyn> Zumochi: as long as it's generic ubuntu questions, not WSL specific ones, and you point out that you're using WSL, here is fine.
<Zumochi> Well I *think* it's probably only happening in Ubuntu WSL, not regular :P
<MikeRL> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Tn9qTH9pMR/
<tomreyn> !wsl | Zumochi
<ubottu> Zumochi: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<Zumochi> Ah
<Zumochi> Cheers
<tomreyn> MikeRL: note line 4
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Well, crap.
<Walex> Zumochi: WSL is basically Ubuntu with an MS-Windows kernel. GNU/NT Ubuntu instead of GNU/Linux Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: not much of a problem, just unomount the file system, run e2fsck again
<devslash> Ubuntu hangs at a purple screen after updating 18.04 to 19.04. I booted to single user mode. mounted my fs and did chroot. im not sure what to do at this point to dfix it
<MikeRL> tomreyn, It's giving me an option to optimize saying "Inode 10619323 extent tree (at level 1) could be narrower."
<MikeRL> Is that safe?
<MikeRL> Just paranoid of being locked out again.
<tomreyn> devslash: 19.04, you're sure about this?
<devslash> yes
<devslash> i initiated the update to 19.04, it completed and said it wanted to reboot then im at this point now
<devslash> where it doesnt boot
<tomreyn> MikeRL: yes, should be safe. it's just optimazation by shrinking and inode extent tree. shrinking should always be safe.
<devslash> i really dont want to reinstall again but its looking like it
<MikeRL> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KjZq3qGBVj/
<tomreyn> devslash: it's just that 19.04 is EOL, so i'm surprised you'd have upgraded to that
<devslash> i know but i was on 18.04
<devslash> and it wouldnt give me the option of 20.04
<devslash> i was planning on immediately updating to 20.04
<tomreyn> MikeRL: looks fine to me
<tomreyn> !ltsupgrade | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<devslash> err no lsb_release -a says im on 19.10
<tomreyn> devslash: see
<tomreyn> not 19.04 ;)
<devslash> if i do do-release-upgrade -d it says i mered to install all available packages for my release
<tomreyn> the purple screen showed when exactly, directly after grub?
<devslash> if i do do-release-upgrade -d it says i need to install all available packages for my release
<devslash> yes
<tomreyn> a chroot situation is not a good starting point to carry out a release upgrade via do.release.upgrade
<devslash> i have no other choice
<devslash> i cant boot it
<tomreyn> * do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> devslash: did you try recovery?
<tomreyn> did you try failsafe graphics?
<devslash> how
<tomreyn> !recovery | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<devslash> i tried adding init=/bin/bash
<devslash> to the end of the grub line
<tomreyn> thats not recovery
<devslash> i dont have a recovery mode
<devslash> in the grub menu
<devslash> so thats not an option
<tomreyn> then you haven't installed ubuntu but something else
<devslash> no
<devslash> i have 19.10
<tomreyn> then you didn't read the article properly
<devslash> lsb_release -a
<tomreyn> step 4
<tomreyn> Select the line which starts with "Advanced options".
<devslash> i dont have that
<devslash> i have ubuntu
<devslash> memory test (memtest86+)
<devslash> memory test (memtest86+, serial console)
<devslash> and windows boot manager
<tomreyn> hmm, that's strange. so highlight the "ubuntu" one, press 'e'
<devslash> yea thats what ive been doing
<MikeRL> tomreyn, So after e2fsck, what's next? You can help devslash a bit first if you want to, of course.
<tomreyn> devslash: which graphics card do you have there?
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Besides I kind of hurt in an obvious area after sitting in this task chair for hours. LOL.
<devslash> an nvidia gta
<devslash> gtx 750 ti
<devslash> had nvidia-430 drivers installed previously
<doug16k> that still works! nice
<doug16k> video cards tend to die
<tomreyn> devslash: on the line starting "linux", (horizontally) scroll to the end, find and remove "splash" and "quiet", add "nomodeset" and "recovery" in their place.
<devslash> ok
<devslash> im at the recovery window
<tomreyn> MikeRL: did you have a look at the article i pointed to earlier? the one about installing ubuntu from scratch with encrypted /boot ?
<tomreyn> this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<tomreyn> MikeRL: i suggest reading it since for a large part it will contain the proper instructions for the setup you mean to do.
<CarlenWhite> Stuck at an impasse. Grub seems to support LVM but it isn't attempting to try to decrypt the LUKS stuff. The EFI config has this LVM's ID but no indication that it should decrypt first. Grub seems to also have the command to do this but when pointed towards the LUKS/LVM it does nothing and reports no error.
<devslash> tomreyn, so what do i do now
<tomreyn> devslash: enable networking, drop to a shell, purge nvidia*, undo any manual nvidia driver installations
<CarlenWhite> Cyrpto-something. Can't remember the exact command, but pointed it to the partition to only get a empty response.
<devslash> ok
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: maybe i guess wrong and 20.04 LTS doesn't have a grub version which supports LUKS2 via cryptroot, yet
<tomreyn> *guessed
<devslash> tomreyn, done
<devslash> apt list --installed | grep nvidia now returns no results
<tomreyn> devslash: "undo any manual nvidia driver installations" (and configuration, too)
<devslash> um hoq
<devslash> how
<devslash> what else would i need to do
<devslash> thats all that there is
<tomreyn> this will probably involve removing any xorg.conf in subdirectories of /etc/X11/ as well as removing blacklisting of the nouveau kernel module off /etc/mod*{,/*}
<devslash> when i do find * | grep nvidia from the root folder
<devslash> it ifnds some other nvidia related modules etc
<devslash> should i manually remove those too
<heitibd> devslash what are you trying to do?
<tomreyn> depends on where they are located and which kernel you're running, i guess
<devslash> im on 5.4
<devslash> heitibd, ubuntu doesnt boot after an update from 18.04 to 19.10
<devslash> err 5.3
<heitibd> maybe boot with live cd backup and install 20.04 ?
<devslash> 5.3.0-51
<tomreyn> devslash: does this return anything? rgrep nouveau /etc/mod*{,/*}
<tomreyn> devslash: does this return anything? rgrep nvidia /etc/mod*{,/*}
<devslash> so after purging nvidia drivers, it now boots
<devslash> wait one sec
<tomreyn> no need to check then
<devslash> nm scratch that
<devslash> it doesnt
<devslash> i spoke too soon
<devslash> im at an initramfs prompt now
<devslash> let me boot back into recovery
<MikeRL> tomreyn, I didn't catch the article...
<MikeRL> I see it now.
<devslash> im booting back into recovery
<devslash> tomreyn, the rgrep return 2 rows for nvidia
<devslash> nothing for the other
<tomreyn> MikeRL: based on what CarlenWhite reports, it may not be possible to do this setup with LUKS*2* encrypted /boot you're currently preparing with ubuntu 20.04 LTS, yet. but i'm not 100% certain that this has been proven not to be possible, yet.
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, We're back to the previous setup. Good thing I had the foresight to keep the old /boot for a bit longer.
<devslash> it says /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer.conf:blacklist nvidiafb
<MikeRL> tomreyn, Is there any way to decrypt /boot and leave everything else encrypted?
<devslash> does that mean that my nvidia driver is blacklisted by the os ?
<tomreyn> devslash: that's ok. what about an xorg.conf somewhere in or below of /etc/X11/ ?
<tomreyn> devslash: no it does not mean that
<devslash> cant find one
<tomreyn> MikeRL: if /boot is a crypto container of its own, yes, otherwise no
<devslash> when i do find * | grep xorg.conf from root
<tomreyn> MikeRL: in your case: no
<devslash> i noticed something else
<MikeRL> tomreyn, So, with these relevations, reformat?
<devslash> i did update-grub and it says error cannot find a grub device for /dev/sdb1 check your device map
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, I'm trying to have a /boot inside an encrypted LVM but it shouldn't be a stretch for grub to decrypt the LVM and find it's /boot
<devslash> tomreyn, ive nbever seen that message when running update-grub
<CarlenWhite> Assuming it was able to decrypt the LVM before attempting to navigate.
<tomreyn> MikeRL: that's entirely up to you. ;-)
<MikeRL> Probably best to redo it all.
<CarlenWhite> But the /boot/efi/EFI/***/grub.cfg suggests that it recongizes that the /boot but has no step to decrypt it first.
<CarlenWhite> So
 * CarlenWhite throws up his hands.
<devslash> i did update-grub /dev/sdc and am able to log into my desktop now
<devslash> but i dont think its using nvidia drivers
<CarlenWhite> But the current setup is saisfactory for my threat-model: Prevent someone from stealing my laptop and instantly become able to rip private data from Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: the setup works as you describe with the article posted at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 (which uses a LUKS1 header)
<CarlenWhite> I checked that guide. I had to modify it since this was a retrofit.
<CarlenWhite> But still no dice.
<CarlenWhite> Also that guide has the /boot in a LUKS>EXT4
<CarlenWhite> I was trying for LUKS>LVM>EXT4
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: i do not know whether it works on 20.04, your findings seem to suggest the grub cryptroot module on 20.04 does not support LUKS2, yet. or that you missed something.
<tomreyn> grub can handle LUKS1>LVM>EXT4
<tomreyn> i have an 18.04 LTS VM which does exctly this
<CarlenWhite> That's what I'm sure of. LVM shouldn't stop grub from getting into the /boot but perhaps I should do more testing in a VM.
<CarlenWhite> Instead, of course, doing it on my daily driver.
<CarlenWhite> Which in retrospect is a bad idea.
<tomreyn> devslash: "/dev/sdc" is not a valid argument to "update-grub"
<KeithWeisshar> why does the live session default graphic mode only work if CSM is enabled in BIOS even if I boot in UEFI mode?  If CSM is disabled I get corrupted purple and green screen when booting Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: i'd personally test such 'complex' setups in a VM first of all, yes.
<CarlenWhite> I balance my intelligence by doing something very wise but have one major dumb thing to upset this Jenga tower of steps
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: probably buggy firmware
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: looks for an upgrade?
<tomreyn> *look
<Walex> CarlenWhite: keep it simple...
<tomreyn> "encryption complicates matters, use more plain text!"
<KeithWeisshar> I have an ASUS Z390 Maximus XI Hero Wi-Fi Motherboard with the BIOS version 1401.
<Walex> KeithWeisshar: very specific questions/configurations don't play well on IRC...
<CarlenWhite> Ah yes. Buggy firmware. The bane of installs.
<KeithWeisshar> If CSM is disabled I can only use the safe graphics mode option during a live session
 * CarlenWhite had to use an argument in his boot for ages until recently when he updated the firmware of the system.
<KeithWeisshar> normal and oem mode won't work, it will corrupt the screen unless I enable CSM
<KeithWeisshar> When I enable CSM and boot in Normal or OEM screen the monitor goes blank for a second while it switches the graphics mode
<TheFuzzball> No way to install the latest kernel on 20.04 then?
<KeithWeisshar> I have NVIDIA RTX 2060
<KeithWeisshar> when CSM is disabled it crashes the noveau driver during live session
<elmgod> <KeithWeis>: at boot time edit grub after the word quiet add nouveau.modeset=0
<Walex> is "goes blank for a second" the only downside?
<KeithWeisshar> the blanking is normal when switching video mode
<KeithWeisshar> blanking is normal when switching any video resolution
<CarlenWhite> Dropping into grub to twiddle things
<KeithWeisshar> the monitor temporarily turns off the video input when it detects a video mode change from the gpu
<doug16k> KeithWeisshar, why not enable the CSM? EFI is a trainwreck of slightly faulty implementations
<dbugger> Hello fellas
<CarlenWhite> Back. Yeah if things were all equal, I should be able to use cryptomount in grub and it'll prompt to decrypt the LVM.
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: you can try the server installer (in uefi mode), it doesn't do plymouth, i think, which may help with the early graphics switching introducing problems
<CarlenWhite> But I suppose it doesn't have LUKS2 support yet or something else weird. However I'm getting too tired to try any further than I have.
<tomreyn> kernel command line parameter "nosplash" may also help, or just the "failsafe graphics" option on grub
<dbugger> I have a big problem here: My wifi was acting up the last 2 days so I called to support for my provider, and after a while, he gave up and told me to factory reset my router. I have done all the steps, and now everything works fine. My phone can connect to the wifi, without changing any settings. But my computer is not so cooperative. For some reason Ubuntu cannot find the SSID of the Wifi anymore. My router has 2 different SSID,
<dbugger> one for 2.4Ghz and other for 5Ghz. I always connected to the 5Ghz but not that one is not appearing. Only the 2.4 appears on the network list. What could be going on??
<doug16k> biggest observable difference between BIOS and EFI boot is, EFI boot uses about 100x more cpu to put each character on the screen
<tomreyn> CarlenWhite: thanks for testing and reporting back, have a good night
<bjohas> Hello all.
<bjohas> I've upgraded to 20.04 a few days ago and I am super-impressed - feels great! However, I do have a problem that I didn't have before (on 19.10), which is to do with the display of the pointer.
<bjohas> Basically, the pointer lags visually. It doesn't lag 'actually'. Basically, it feels as if the trackpad pointer is stuttering. I move the pointer, and it doesn't move. It only moves when I release the finger. Or lags behind if I move slowly. However, I then plugged in a USB mouse, and it was the same.
<bjohas> I then observed the following: I have the top bar hidden. If I quickly move the pointer up (on the trackpad or USB mouse) the top bar opens BEFORE the pointer visually gets there.
<bjohas> So it appears to be a display problem, rather than a driver problem or similar. I happened yesterday for a couple of hours, then went away. However, to day it reappeared and has so far been around for 6 hours or so. I would super-appreciate some input here, as it's clearly insanely annoying.
<bjohas> Also posted here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1234731/trackpad-sticky-jumpy-on-ubuntu-20-04-lenovo-yoga-520
<tomreyn> !paste | bjohas
<ubottu> bjohas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bjohas> Hello all!
<bjohas> I've upgraded to 20.04 a few days ago and I am super-impressed - feels great! However, I do have a problem that I didn't have before (on 19.10), which is to do with the display of the pointer.
<bjohas> Basically, the pointer lags visually. It doesn't lag 'actually'. Basically, it feels as if the trackpad pointer is stuttering. I move the pointer, and it doesn't move. It only moves when I release the finger. Or lags behind if I move slowly. However, I then plugged in a USB mouse, and it was the same.
<bjohas> I then observed the following: I have the top bar hidden. If I quickly move the pointer up (on the trackpad or USB mouse) the top bar opens BEFORE the pointer visually gets there.
<tomreyn> !patience | bjohas
<ubottu> bjohas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<bjohas> So it appears to be a display problem, rather than a driver problem or similar. I happened yesterday for a couple of hours, then went away. However, to day it reappeared and has so far been around for 6 hours or so. I would super-appreciate some input here, as it's clearly insanely annoying.
<CarlenWhite> tomreyn, As quirky as distros can be, it's much more satisfying to work on them since there's always a tool somewhere that'll get you back to a working system without resorting to a live CD.
<CarlenWhite> This is compared to the hairpulling from yesterday when I could not for the life of me figure out why a Windows VM would work in VirtualBox and not in QEMU.
<doug16k> bjohas, when it happens, open a terminal and run this command: dmesg
<CarlenWhite> Like, a verbose output I would kill for.
<bjohas> Thanks Doug! Will try now.
<doug16k> if any of your hardware is having trouble, it might yell about it in dmesg
<bjohas> It happens both with a USB mouse as well as the built-in trackpad. And it seems to be the display of the pointer that's lagging, rather than the trackpad input... So I think it's not a hardware problem.
<doug16k> a device can be timing out and holding a lock inordinately long or something
<bjohas> I have entries relating to konversation
<bjohas> And: kauditd_printk_skb: 20 callbacks suppressed
<bjohas> I should note that this occurs immediately after login, without having started any other applications.
<bjohas> Yeah, that seems reasonable.... :) .... though, the pointer works as such: If I drag up, the top bar opens immediately. It's just that the visual display of the pointer lags... but I'm no expert :)
<bjohas> It's also not really intermittent: It's been happening for the last 6 hours now.
<bjohas> Same behaviour. I had it yesterday for a couple of hours and then it went away. I initially thought it was something updating or something processing in teh background, but clearly that wasn't the case: The cpu load is very low.
<doug16k> bjohas, run `sudo apt install linux-tools-$(uname -r)` then when it is happening, `sudo perf top`. it might show something using an extreme amount of cpu at the top
<bjohas> ok
<bjohas> Btw. thanks for the suggestions on this - I've been tearing my hairs out :)
<bjohas> Everything with perf is coming up in gree
<bjohas> green
<bjohas> Few %, max 3.5%
<bjohas> The top one is 'unknown', but I guess that's Konveration. I have nothing else running.
<doug16k> is it stuttering now though?
<bjohas> Yeah
<bjohas> It's constant
<bjohas> Started about 6 hours ago.
<bjohas> Rebooting doesn't help.
<bjohas> I had this for 2 hours yesterday, and it then just went away.
<doug16k> you could try disabling selective suspend on usb controller
<doug16k> lots of hardware gets that a bit wrong
<bjohas> That would only affect USB mouse, right?
<bjohas> Or trackpad as well?
<bjohas> The behaviour on trackpad and USB mouse is exactly the same.
<doug16k> doesn't mean the usb controller state isn't getting screwed up by the suspending
<bjohas> OK.
<bjohas> Sure! :0
<doug16k> do you know how to add kernel parameters to your /etc/default/grub?
<bjohas> SOmething like moduel_get_kall_sym just used 10%
<banisterfiend> hi guys how do i debug/investigate crazy-long boot times? it takes 1 min untli i get into the graphical shell, and i wann afind out why
<bjohas> Let me have a quick look.
<bjohas> OK, yeah, so I guess just a sudo edit and reboot?
<doug16k> `sudo nano /etc/default/grub` then add usbcore.autosuspend=-1 to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT inside the quotes, then save and exit, then `sudo update-grub`
<doug16k> then reboot
<bjohas> Here's another observation.
<bjohas> I'm running xev.
<bjohas> Covering most of my screen.
<bjohas> If I move the pointer e.g. across, I see the pointer position coming up in terminal immediately. However, the epointer takes a moment to move.
<bjohas> So - xev is registering the pointer movement immediately, but the pointer icon doesn't move immediately.
<CarlenWhite> I'm chatting with someone, does Ubuntu send notifications to the desktop if a disk is failing SMART?
<CarlenWhite> Or more exactly, a SSD is reaching EOL
<doug16k> they have EOL?
<doug16k> :D
<compdoc> CarlenWhit, not that Ive seen, unless you install an app
<doug16k> CarlenWhite, if in doubt, run gsmartcontrol and explicitly check. perhaps run an extended self test if you really want to check it
<compdoc> smartmontools, etc
<CarlenWhite> I was curious. I feel like it's one of those things that would be really nice for the system to keep an eye on and give the end user a chance to act upon until it's too late.
<CarlenWhite> Before it's too late, rather.
<CarlenWhite> I can English.
<CarlenWhite> doug16k, I was led to believe SSDs have finite write-cycles.
<compdoc> you should be able to use them a few years. get the biggest ssd you can afford
<bjohas> Hi Doug - tried the grub setting, but didn't help. However - I've just created a new user account, and it doesn't have that problem
<bjohas> so it must be a setting in this account.
<bjohas> GOT IT!
<bjohas> It was the zoom option in accessibility.
<raidghost> Is there any TROUBLEsolve for Intel Graphical 4600 graphics card And Ubuntu?
<raidghost> Not sure whats going on, since the colors is just garbage.
<doug16k> CarlenWhite, you'd probably be amazed how many write cycles on a good brand ssd
<CarlenWhite> Oh. Neat.
<doug16k> for a normal person write wearout is unlikely
<doug16k> they will get rid of it because it is so small before it fails
<doug16k> remember that write endurance scales with size, so a good size one will last very long
<CarlenWhite> I kinda held off on SSDs for a good while and now I can live without it.
<doug16k> drives will tell you their endurance remaining in smart
<CarlenWhite> Can't, rather.
<bjohas> Many thanks for the support Doug - much appreciated!
<bjohas> yay! to #ubuntu!
<doug16k> bjohas,  nice
<MikeRL> Ugh. Can't tell if I'm a total noob or am just fed up. I reformatted with encryption during the installer and have no idea how to resize the encrypted Ubuntu partition to make way for Windows 10.
<Walex> CarlenWhite: "led to believe SSDs have finite write-cycles" disk drives also have finite writes.
<CarlenWhite> Walex, Write-cycles lesser than disk drives is what I meant, Sorry.
<Walex> CarlenWhite: for example these drives are advertised as to up to 180TB: https://www.ixsystems.com/blog/library/wd-red-smr-drive-compatibility-with-zfs/
<devslash> tomreyn, are you still here
<CarlenWhite> I think it's an old fact/lie a while ago.
<Walex> CarlenWhite: some SSDs have more write cycles than some disk drives...
<Walex> the problem with disk drives is that the more you use them the more the mechanical bits wear out, rather than the recording surface.
<MikeRL> Only option in the installer was to wipe and do an encrypted partition. No install alongside existing partitions option.
<elmgod> doug16k. will reformatting do more to ssd than regular erase/write
<MikeRL> I think it needs to only see Windows 10 to allow me to create an encrypted install, but I could be wrong.
<MikeRL> I also read resizing anything encrypted can cause damage.
<MikeRL> Moreso than with regular partitions.
<doug16k> if you secure erase it it's basically a giant trim of the whole drive and reset the wear leveling, you allow it to lose every block, so it has like-new write performance
<MikeRL> Anyone know if resizing LUKS2 is dangerous?
<doug16k> but that's not likely to be worth doing though
<doug16k> isn't there a cron job that trims all the SSDs by default in ubuntu?
<doug16k> ...instead of enabling trim in mount options
<MikeRL> Referencing here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions Documentation last edited in 2015. Not very comforting.
<elmgod> I have reformatted my ssd aorund 30 times with new gpt partition table every time how bad is it
<doug16k> that cron job will keep it like new
<doug16k> elmgod, sounds fine, it's wear leveling, do as you please
<devslash> is the grub boot menu supposed to suddenly be black with white text
<MikeRL> Going to sign in to Firefox, sync bookmarks, and check the IRC logs to fill the holes in the documentation.
<doug16k> elmgod, even if it didn't trim a thing and a ton of free space wasn't trimmed correctly, once you get a desktop working the trim job will make it like new write performance in the free space eventually
<tarelerulz> if you boot an iso from grub , and that iso lives on the hard drive itself , can you use the to install Ubuntu to other partition on the same hard drive
<MikeRL> Think something is working for once.
<elmgod> doug16k: Got it
<DartmanX> I have a box with minimal memory and a box with fairly large memory. If I enable X11 forwarding, ssh to the larger machine and run something like Firefox on the machine with limited memory, is it using the resources (memory) of that machine, or of the machine with the more memory.
<DartmanX> rather, I run Firefox on the bigger memory machine but use X11 forwarding to display it on the more limited machine
<sammyg1321> Hi there! for the Nvidia 710, do you recommend using the drivers in the aditional drivers app or the ones directly from the nvidia website? Thank you in advance
<doug16k> sammyg1321, definitely the additional drivers ones
<doug16k> you are asking for trouble with the website ones
<sammyg1321> Awesome! and would you say my gaming perfomance on windows should be the exact same on linux or better? Games like Portal 2 for example
<sammyg1321> Yeah exactly, trying to make my transition as smooth as possible haha
<doug16k> source engine is amazing on linux
<sammyg1321> But in terms of that performance i get on windows, i assume with linux it should be par-to-par right?>
<sammyg1321> and cant wait to try it :D
<sammyg1321> "On linux"
<doug16k> it's faster than windows even with directx-to-opengl translation layer, probably due to the blinding speed of linux syscalls
<sammyg1321> Amazing! i was worried,. Would you recommend straight up ubuntu or Kubuntu or?\
<doug16k> they blogged about it :D
<sammyg1321> Oh yeah! looks pretty good on youtube for the source engine :D
<sammyg1321> Just wondering about distros now haha
<sammyg1321> coming from a longtime windows user which UI would be the easiest
<Ben64> ubuntu and kubuntu are flavors not different distros, they're both "Ubuntu"
<sammyg1321> \Ohhh flavors my bad
<Ben64> and it's really just preference
<sammyg1321> Hmmm, for a first-timer, youd say Ubuntu is best?
<sammyg1321> So all these different *Buntu platforms are all the same, just different UI right?
<sammyg1321> Flavors*
<doug16k> sammyg1321, my 3950x sits at the driver limit in tf2 on max on 1060, about 300fps
<Ben64> different desktop environments and different software installed by default
<doug16k> 1060 super*
<sammyg1321> doug16k Thats dope!! i have a feeling this is gonna be good
<doug16k> oops 2060 super. :D
<doug16k> 10xx super is nonexistent
<sammyg1321> Ben64 interesting, alright i guess il go with the main distro then
<doug16k> was great on my previous 1060 though
<sammyg1321> *Flavor
<sammyg1321> Because i honestly dont know what is best or whatnot
<sammyg1321> i literally have no cluie
<sammyg1321> doug16k haahha, i wanna play CSSource :D
<Eickmeyer> Please keep this channel strictly to support, please. For reverything else, go to #ubuntustudio-offtopic.
 * doug16k zips it
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, habit. #ubuntu-offtopic.
<openface> how can i disable gnome-keyring
<openface> perm
<openface> for all apps
<sammyg1321> Sorry and thank you!
<tripelb> 20.04 no sound. Nothing plugged in the audio port YouTube sound to Max panel volume to max ??
<Oderus> trying to share from ubuntu to windows, via samba. i got it all set up, the only problem is.. when i connect from windows it says it doesnt have permission to access it. What would a root command be to give a specified user read and write access to a given folder?
<sammyg1321> Also do you guys recommend dual-booting for the best experience or full on disk-wipe?
<tomreyn> sammyg1321: that's really a matter of your preferences / needs, so no general answer is possible. dual-boot will always remain a little bit more complex than a single system, and windows does not always play well with other OS around it.
<tomreyn> (that's if the other Os is windows)
<sammyg1321> tomreyn Awesome! il keep that in mind when doing my install, alright il be back soon gonna start my install now
<sammyg1321> Wish me luck!
<Oderus> dont need to change ownership just give a certain user read/write to a given dir
<rabbitnightmare> is there a way to re-add the amazon stuff? I used that stuff quite a bit
<fred1807> 404  Not Found [IP: 35.239.123.202 80]
<fred1807> Err:4 http://us-central1.gce.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release
<fred1807> how can I fit apt update?
<fred1807> fix
<tomreyn> !disco | fred1807
<ubottu> fred1807: Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<tomreyn> !eolupgrade | fred1807
<ubottu> fred1807: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rabbitnightmare> I really really want the amazon apps back
<rabbitnightmare> how do I re-add those
<fred1807> I reall ywant arch linux at amazon and google cloud :/
<tomreyn> !ot | fred1807
<ubottu> fred1807: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rabbitnightmare> I want gmail, google drive, amazon stuff back why did you remove all that
<rabbitnightmare> I used it a LOT
<rabbitnightmare> always 1 step forward 250 steps back
<Oderus> i didnt even know amazon had ubuntu apps
<rabbitnightmare> is there a way to re-enable these features?
<fred1807> how do I update this EOL ubuntu from command line?
<rabbitnightmare> Oderus it has been there for a while
<tomreyn> fred1807: read the documentation ubuntu provided
<tomreyn> *ubottu
<fred1807> there is a whole bible there
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Oderus> fred1807 sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tomreyn> Oderus: this won't work on most EOL releases, not on disco anyways
<fred1807> sudo do-release-upgrade -d   <--- would be sweet to have such an easy command like this
<dimspace> rabbitnightmare: just go to amazon.com... most people didnt want amazon built into unity
<Oderus> tomreyn oh, I never had an issue so didnt know. ty
<fred1807> I guess this is why bash was created for...
<rabbitnightmare> dimspace why remove it entirely
<rabbitnightmare> give it back!!!
<rabbitnightmare> I used it daily
<rabbitnightmare> dont be google
<rabbitnightmare> how the hell do you know what "most people" wanted if you didnt bother to askl
<rabbitnightmare> I think a lot more people used it than you realize
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare: what'S the output of    lsb_release -ds    on your system?
<dimspace> they removed the web launcher, so amazon died with it
<Oderus> i doubt anyone here is personally responsible for its removal. search in synaptic or muon for amazon
<rabbitnightmare> it gave me a lot of important information that simply using firefox doesnt solve
<rabbitnightmare> important tracking and shipping updates
<rabbitnightmare> all it says now is "firefox needs your attention"
<dimspace> but it used ubuntu web launcher which no longer exists
<rabbitnightmare> you broke a feature that I know at least 10 people used
<rabbitnightmare> bring it back and stop being anti-consumer
<rabbitnightmare> real life people
<tomreyn> rabbitnightmare: this channel is just for support q&a, not for discussions, nor for trolling
<rabbitnightmare> I am not trolling so go fuck yourself asshole
<rabbitnightmare> it is a feature I used that you removed
<tomreyn> !language | rabbitnightmare
<ubottu> rabbitnightmare: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rabbitnightmare> go fuck yourself asshole you are trolling me
<rabbitnightmare> kill yourself
<rabbitnightmare> piece of shit
<cortexman> i can't get ubuntu 18.04 to accept a static IP on AWS - isn't this like one or two commands? (or was, back in the day)
<Oderus>  trying to share from ubuntu to windows, via samba. i got it all set up, the only problem is.. when i connect from windows it says it doesnt have permission to access it. What would a root command be to give a specified user read and write access to a given folder?
<tomreyn> cortexman: cloud images (and AMIs) differ a little from standard installations. maybe try #ubuntu-server during UK office hours
<bet0x> Hello, can Snaps be disabled & removed from the system?
<cortexman> tx
<tomreyn> bet0x: generally, yes, but it can break some functionality.
<bet0x> So its time to move from Ubuntu?  Cause i really don't want snaps on my system
<tomreyn> that's for you to decide. this channel is just support Q&A, but there's #ubuntu-discuss, too
<bet0x> I got a SNAP version of Chrome when i aptd the package
<bet0x> @tomreyn, thank you, i wanted an answer i got it. Was nice to use Ubuntu, time to move
<bit00_kzcpu> hello
<bit00_kzcpu> hola
<tomreyn> hi bit00_kzcpu, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<oerheks> :-)
<tomreyn> ferche23: please fix your connection.
<RoseBus> hello, when i type 'watch sensor' ubuntu is not able to find sensor
<RoseBus> i want to check my cpu temp bc i just reseated it hoping to fix a ram issue on the mobo and i dropped it _derp_ and dust got on the termal paste.  i used tweasers to remove as much as i could but i want to make sure it's not overheating
<tomreyn> maybe you wanted to run "watch sensors" (plural)
<RoseBus> sorry typo, that's what i typed
<RoseBus> sh: 1: sensors: not found
<tomreyn> the package providing this command is lm-sensors, i think
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Ben64> RoseBus: you need to replace the paste
<RoseBus> Ben64 i ordered some, it's on the way
<Ben64> If you remove the heatsink it needs to be cleaned off and reapplied every time
<RoseBus> yea i figured as much
<RoseBus> i dont have any on hand right now
<RoseBus> installed lm-sensors, now watch sensors is working
<RoseBus> temps are below 30C, i should be okay until the thermal paste gets here
<RoseBus> i'll try not to run computational intsensive tasks
<Ben64> you should make sure you have the system set to shut down if it gets too hot
<RoseBus> Ben64 how can i do that?
<oerheks> normally the BIOS does that, but without proper cpu paste, milage may vary; i would not use the machine until fixed
<RoseBus> there was quite a bit of thermal paste on there when i put it back on
<RoseBus> it was still gooey
<Bray90820_> Anyone know of a mouse that has the multi touch features of the Magic Mouse that isn't the magic mouse and actually works well with ubuntu
<oerheks> not good enough, paste is one time use, it hardens, and if broken, it works as a insulator, not heat transmitter anymore
<oerheks> grinn
<oerheks> Bray90820_, apple mouse
<Bray90820_> Other than that mouse
<Bray90820_> I have been trying that mouse for forever and i cant get it working well at all
<Bray90820_> I really wanna switch to ubuntu full time but the mouse is has been holding me back
<oerheks> multi gestures work fine, out of the box
<Bray90820_> oerheks: has anything changed in the past year?
<oerheks> no?
<Bray90820_> Because i tried like 6 months ago and nothing worked well
<Rozha> hallo need some help
<Rozha> some one here
<oerheks> :-)
<Rozha> oerheks can you help little ?
<oerheks> hi Rozha, just ask, wait and see
<Rozha> oerheks i install ubuntu 20.04 server
<Rozha> i want to install apache2 php mysql
<Rozha> but to much differnce to install it corectly
<Bashing-om> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Rozha> Bashing-om yes
<oerheks> tons of guides out there, which one do you follow?
<Bashing-om> Rozha: ^^ What is the nature of your problem ?
<Rozha> https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-lamp-stack-ubuntu-20-04-server-desktop
<oerheks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-20-04 // https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-install-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu/  https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-lamp-stack-ubuntu-20-04-server-desktop  // https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-setup-lamp-server-on-ubuntu-20-04-focal-fossa
<oerheks> read them all, and hardening tips; https://github.com/konstruktoid/hardening
<Rozha> thanks
<sysRPL> hello, can someone help with setting up a samba server and share? i believe i have done everything correctly but cannot connect
<sysRPL> when i run `sudo testparm smb.conf` i get Error loading services
<sysRPL> to install i ran sudo apt install samba
<oerheks> sysRPL, on what ubuntu version and what guide do you follow??
<sysRPL> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
